# Bargain Book Finds, 2021



## Ann in Arlington

Post your found bargain* books here.

(Link to the 2020 thread: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319749.0.html)

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please**. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!

**"Self-promotion" includes books that the poster has a vested self-interest in--books by friends and family or books that the member is posting on behalf of the author, to include paid or unpaid promotion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale until 9 Jan 21 for $1.

Fight Or Flight (Adrenaline Rush Book 1)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083F6FKLS/?

I tried to use the Link Maker to add cover picture but kept getting this error message:
API call did not execute successfully.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

First Strike: Invasion! #1 (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 79)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

Battlestations! (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 31)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

The Klingon Gambit (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

The Peacekeepers (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 2)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Trial by Error


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

That Which Divides (Star Trek)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

The Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: The Ferengi Rules of Acquisition


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale today for $2.

When Books Went to War: The Stories That Helped Us Win World War II


----------



## LDB

mi 2 az said:


> On sale today for $2.
> 
> When Books Went to War: The Stories That Helped Us Win World War II


Excellent book. Highly recommended.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

There are 12 Helen MacInnes books on sale for a limited time at $3 each.

https://www.amazon.com/s?i=digital-text&rh=p_27%3AHelen+Macinnes&s=price-asc-rank&qid=1609700278&text=Helen+Macinnes&ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank

Titles include: The Venetian Affair, Agent In Place, Horizon, Prelude To Terror, and Decision At Delphi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale today for $1.

Detective by Arthur Hailey


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $2.

The Tribe of Tiger: Cats and Their Culture


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale until 7 Jan 21 for $1.

Anachronist: A Time Travel Adventure (The Infinity Engines Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Mission: Jimmy Stewart and the Fight for Europe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Men Who Lost America: British Leadership, the American Revolution and the Fate of the Empire


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Bowery: The Strange History of New York's Oldest Street 

$1.99


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Comedians: Drunks, Thieves, Scoundrels, and the History of American Comedy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $2.

City

This award-winning science fiction classic explores a far-future world inhabited by intelligent canines who pass down the tales of their human forefathers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

A Home on the Rolling Main: A Naval Memoir 1940-1946


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Helmet for My Pillow: From Parris Island to the Pacific



"Helmet for My Pillow is a grand and epic prose poem. Robert Leckie's theme is the purely human experience of war in the Pacific, written in the graceful imagery of a human being who -- somehow -- survived." Tom Hanks


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> On sale today for $1.
> 
> Detective by Arthur Hailey


Thank you for posting this. I was price-tracking it but never got a notification.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $2, was $11.49

The Falaise Pocket: Normandy, August 1944


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Janson Option (Janson Series Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Janson Command (Janson Series Book 2


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Active Measures (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 8 )


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. Book 1 is free.

The Tomb of Genghis Khan (James Acton Thrillers Book 25)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. The other four books in this series are currently $3 each.

The Nostradamus Traitor (Herbie Kruger Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1 until 11 Jan 21.

The Ground You Stand Upon: Life of a Skytrooper in Vietnam


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The 101st Airborne in Normandy, June 1944


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Rendezvous With Destiny: A History Of The 101st Airborne Division


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

Ruins of the Earth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Casino Royale (James Bond (Original Series) Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

James Bond original series, currently $1 each.

Live and Let Die (James Bond (Original Series) Book 2)



Click the pictures to go to the Amazon site for each book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Crucible of War: The Seven Years' War and the Fate of Empire in British North America, 1754-1766


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

In the Hell of Auschwitz: The Wartime Memoirs of Judith Sternberg Newman


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

Enemy at the Gates: The Battle for Stalingrad


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

One Day in a Long War: The Greatest Battle of the Vietnam Air War (The Air Combat Trilogy Book 2


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

Contagion (Jack Stapleton & Laurie Montgomery series Book 2)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Old Ball Game: How John McGraw, Christy Mathewson, and the New York Giants Created Modern Baseball


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

German Battlecruisers of World War One: Their Design, Construction and Operations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Clash of Eagles: USAAF 8th Air Force Bombers Versus the Luftwaffe in World War II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Lions of Carentan: Fallschirmjager Regiment 6, 1943-1945


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe in World War II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

WWII: A Chronicle of Soldiering



This "unique and fascinating" WWII memoir by the acclaimed author of From Here to Eternity and The Thin Red Line "stands out as one of the most vivid" (The Wall Street Journal).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Last Battle: When U.S. and German Soldiers Joined Forces in the Waning Hours of World War II in Europe



The Last Battle tells the nearly unbelievable story of the unlikeliest battle of the war, when a small group of American tankers, led by Captain Lee, joined forces with German soldiers to fight off fanatical SS troops seeking to capture Castle Itter and execute the stronghold's VIP prisoners. It is a tale of unlikely allies, startling bravery, jittery suspense, and desperate combat between implacable enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

Tricky Twenty-Two: A Stephanie Plum Novel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Mammoth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Some Stephanie Plum books currently on sale for $3 each.


----------



## Goldyyy

Hey guys! I`m new here)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

The Palace (Simon Riske Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

The Bourne Supremacy: Jason Bourne Book #2


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*U.S. Marine Operations In Korea 1950-1953*

The following volumes are currently on sale for $3 each.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Hitler and the Habsburgs: The Fuhrer's Vendetta Against the Austrian Royals


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

Valley Forge


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

1776


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Why We Lost: A General's Inside Account of the Iraq and Afghanistan Wars


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

Operation Sealion: The Invasion of England 1940


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Swords and Cinema: Hollywood vs the Reality of Ancient Warfare


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

617 Squadron: The Dambusters at War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Long Road Home: An account of the author's experiences as a prisoner-of-war in the hands of the Germans during the Second World War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Islands of the Damned: A Marine at War in the Pacific



A remarkable eyewitness account of the most brutal combat of the Pacific War, from Peleliu to Okinawa, this is the true story of R.V. Burgin, the real-life World War II Marine Corps hero featured in HBO's The Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

The Garden of Rama 3rd in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1 each.

The Doomsday Testament: An adrenalin-fuelled historical conspiracy thriller you won't be able to put down...



THERE ARE SOME WHO WILL KILL TO FIND THAT WHICH IS LOST...

1937: Hitler sent an expedition to Tibet in search of the lost land of Thule.
1941: Himmler spent a huge fortune, and sacrificed the lives of hundreds to turn Wewelsburg Castle in Germany into a shrine to the SS.
2008: Art recovery expert Jamie Saintclair is astonished to discover that the gentle grandfather he thought he knew was a decorated war hero, serving in the Special Air Service in World War Two. And his grandfather has one more surprise. Sewn into the endpaper of his journal is a strange piece of Nazi symbolism.

With this discovery, Jamie is launched on a breathless chase across Europe and deep into Germany's dark past...

The Isis Covenant: A high-octane, full-throttle historical conspiracy thriller



THE PRICE OF ETERNAL LIFE IS DEATH...

AD 64: Roman centurion Marcus Domitus leads an expedition to find the mythical treasure hidden deep inside Queen Dido's temple.
1945: Two Nazis disappear amidst the chaos of a burning Berlin - and so does a precious object.
2009: Two brutal murders in London and Boston linked by a single name and a shared history.
When art recovery expert Jamie Saintclair is asked to help investigate, he finds himself delving deep into the occult and uncovering dark secrets, tales of lust and greed and a curse linked to ancient Egypt...

Can he discover the truth before the curse claims more victims and catches up with him?

The Excalibur Codex: An explosive historical thriller



For countless generations the sword had been kept hidden, ready for a time of need. But not hidden well enough, because in 1937 it vanished...

1941 - twelve SS generals gather to re-enact an ancient rite and call on the spirits of Europe's mightiest warriors to aid them in the coming battle in the East. At the heart of the ritual is Excalibur, the mythical weapon pulled from a stone by King Arthur.
2010 - Art recovery expert Jamie Saintclair laughs when he reads the codex to a German war veteran's will, the strange ritual it describes and the mention of a sword named Excalibur. But collector Adam Steele is convinced - and if Jamie can find the legendary sword, he will pay a small fortune for it.

The Samurai Inheritance: An adrenalin-fuelled historical thrille



UNDISTURBED AND FORGOTTEN FOR DECADES. NOW IT'S RESURRECTED AND THREATENS US ALL.

April 1943 - A Mitsubishi transport plane, carrying Admiral Isoruku Yamamoto, architect of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor, plunges from the sky over the island of Bougainville. In a document case chained to his wrist is the greatest secret of the Second World War...
December 2011 - Art recovery expert Jamie Saintclair is offered a lucrative commission: he has been tasked to find the preserved head of a Solomon Island warrior, missing from a German museum since 1945?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

The Seventh Plague: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Novels Book 12)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

Crucible: A Thriller (Sigma Force Novels Book 14)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Matterhorn: A Novel of the Vietnam War



Intense, powerful, and compelling, Matterhorn is an epic war novel in the tradition of Norman Mailer's The Naked and the Dead and James Jones's The Thin Red Line. It is the timeless story of a young Marine lieutenant, Waino Mellas, and his comrades in Bravo Company, who are dropped into the mountain jungle of Vietnam as boys and forced to fight their way into manhood. Standing in their way are not merely the North Vietnamese but also monsoon rain and mud, leeches and tigers, disease and malnutrition. Almost as daunting, it turns out, are the obstacles they discover between each other: racial tension, competing ambitions, and duplicitous superior officers. But when the company finds itself surrounded and outnumbered by a massive enemy regiment, the Marines are thrust into the raw and all-consuming terror of combat. The experience will change them forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3 for this three book set.

The Quadrail Series Books 1 - 3: Night Train to Rigel, The Third Lynx, and Odd Girl Out



It is the Quadrail - a miracle of design that connects all twelve of the galaxy's inhabited empires, allowing diverse alien species and cultures to exchange ideas, inspire imaginations, build bridges of understanding . . . and orchestrate the subjugation of all living things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Ancillary Justice (Imperial Radch Book 1)



Ancillary Justice is Ann Leckie's stunning debut -- the only novel to ever win the Hugo, Nebula, and Arthur C. Clarke awards -- about a ship's AI who becomes trapped in a human body and her quest for revenge. A must read for fans of Ursula K. Le Guin and James S. A. Corey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1 until 19 Jan 21. First two books in series are currently free.

Daisy's Gambit: The Clockwork Chimera Book 3


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1 until 16 Jan 21.

Chasing Daisy: The Clockwork Chimera Book 4



Daisy's War: The Clockwork Chimera Book 5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The War of Atonement: The Inside Story of the Yom Kippur War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.75

The Korean War: The West Confronts Communism



In The Korean War, Michael Hickey frames the conflict in the larger context of international power politics. A veteran of the war himself, he recounts such masterstrokes as MacArthur's landing behind the enemy lines at Inchon, the drama of the glorious Glosters episode, and both collaboration and mutiny in the prisoner-of-war camps of either side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Lost Years (Star Trek: The Original Series)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

When Duty Whispers Low (The Todd Ingram Series Book 3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Patriot Games (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 2)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Nerves of Steel: How I Followed My Dreams, Earned My Wings, and Faced My Greatest Challeng



Nerves of Steel is the captivating true story of Tammie Jo Shults's remarkable life - from growing up the daughter of a humble rancher, to breaking through gender barriers as one of the Navy's first female F/A-18 Hornet pilots, to safely landing the severely crippled Southwest Airlines Flight 1380 and helping save the lives of 148 people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

Mortar Gunner on the Eastern Front Volume II: Russia, Hungary, Lithuania, and the Battle for East Prussia



This second volume of Rehfeldt's wartime diary covers his experience as a platoon commander in Romania, East Prussia and Lithuania during 1944. After being transferred by ship from Memel to Konigsberg later that year, he took part in the battles for Ostprussen. Fleeing Russian imprisonment, he traveled west, where he fell into American captivity on May 3rd, 1945. In July, he was released and returned home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

The Scarlet Ruse: A Travis McGee Novel



Travis McGee is too busy with his houseboat to pay attention to the little old man with the missing postage stamps. Except these are no ordinary stamps. They are rare stamps. Four hundred thousand dollars worth of rare. And if McGee doesn't recognize their value, perhaps Mary Alice McDermit does, a six-foot knockout who knows all the ways to a boat bum's heart. Only it's not McGee's heart that's in danger. Because a syndicate killer has put a contract on McGee. A killer who knows something about stamps . . . and even more about McGee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3 each.

U.S. Marine Operations In Korea 1950-1953: Volume II - The Inchon-Seoul Operation



U.S. Marine Operations In Korea 1950-1953: Volume V - Operations In West Korea


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $3.

Normandy 1944: German Military Organization, Combat Power and Organizational Effectiveness



A revised and updated single-source reference book accurately detailing the German field forces employed in Normandy in 1944 and their losses.

In this book, military historian Dr. Niklas Zetterling provides a sobering analysis of the subject matter and debunks a number of popular myths concerning the Normandy campaign--the effectiveness of Allied air power; the preferential treatment of Waffen-SS formations in comparison to their army counterparts; etc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1.

Omega Force: The Pandora Paradox (OF12)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Matchlocks to Flintlocks: Warfare in Europe and Beyond, 1500-1700


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

I Am Number Four (Lorien Legacies Book 1)



The first book of the #1 New York Times bestselling series and the inspiration for the hit movie from Dreamworks!

John Smith seems like an ordinary teenager, living a normal life with his guardian Henri in Paradise, Ohio. But for John, keeping a low profile is essential, because he is not an ordinary teenager. He's an alien from the planet Lorien, and he's on the run. A group of evil aliens from the planet Mogadore, who destroyed his world, are hunting anyone who escaped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

The Neptune Strategy (The Todd Ingram Series Book 4)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

The Killer Collective



An Amazon Charts, Washington Post, and Wall Street Journal bestseller.

A fast-paced, page-turning novel of betrayal, vengeance, and depraved secrets in high places from the New York Times bestselling author of the John Rain and Livia Lone series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

Blood and Soil: The Memoir of A Third Reich Brandenburger



Available for the first time in English, a memoir of a member of the World War II Brandenburg German special forces unit.

The Brandenburgers were Hitler's Special Forces, a band of mainly foreign German nationals who used disguise and fluency in other languages to complete daring missions into enemy territory. Overshadowed by stories of their Allied equivalents, their history has largely been ignored, making this memoir all the more extraordinary.

First published in German in 1984, de Giampietro's highly-personal and eloquent memoir is a vivid account of his experiences. He delves into the reality of life in the unit from everyday concerns and politics to training and involvement in Brandenburg missions. He details the often foolhardy missions undertaken under the command of Theodor von Hippel, including the June 1941 seizure of the Duna bridges in Dunaburg and the attempted capture of the bridge at Bataisk where half of his unit was killed.

Given the very perilous nature of their missions, very few of these specially-trained soldiers survived World War II. Much knowledge of the unit has been lost forever, making this is a unique insight into a slice of German wartime history.

Widely regarded as the predecessor of today's special forces units, this fascinating account brings to life the Brandenburger Division and its part in history in vivid and compelling detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1 until 21 Jan 21. First three books of series, the other two are below.

Paladine Political Thriller Series Box Set One



*Meet terrorism's worst enemy in BookLife Award's 2016 Quarter Finalist*

From the best-selling & award winning author critics hail as "one of the strongest thriller writers on our scene" comes an unforgettable story of an unlikely "anti-hero." Robert Garcia was an unremarkable man, tapped out of a promising military career to become a death squad assassin for the CIA. Retirement was not in the cards for Robert, so he disappeared instead. After he comes out of the cold to answer the call to aid a fellow soldier facing a bum rap, he is thrust back into the spotlight when he is in the wrong place at the wrong time and kills a terrorist, thereby saving dozens of lives. He finds gainful employment in the slaughter of jihadists, which sparks an urban legend that Robert, a dangerous and unfeeling assassin, is a living paladin, whose mission is to rid the earth of evil for the betterment of mankind. Social media gives him the name: "Paladine" and God help whoever gets between him and his next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1 until 18 Jan 21.

Unwanted, an American Assassin Story (Paladine Political Thriller Series Book 4)



In this installment of the series, Paladine targets ISIS terrorists who deliberately attack innocent people, forcing them to flee their homes as refugees, and then charges them for passage into Europe. Robert Garcia meets his greatest challenge in an attempt to shut down their operation, and an old problem comes to the surface.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

On sale for $1 until 21 Jan 21.

An Evil Trade: Paladine Political Thriller Book 5 Series



In this installment of the series, Paladine's pseudo-protogee, Ayisha Cullen, convinces him to help crack open the ISIS organ trafficking trade which leads to a new assignment that could be the end of both of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Presidents of War: The Epic Story, from 1807 to Modern Times



Widely acclaimed and ten years in the making, Michael Beschloss's Presidents of War is an intimate and irresistibly readable chronicle of the Chief Executives who took the United States into conflict and mobilized it for victory. From the War of 1812 to Vietnam, we see these leaders considering the difficult decision to send hundreds of thousands of Americans to their deaths; struggling with Congress, the courts, the press, and antiwar protesters; seeking comfort from their spouses and friends; and dropping to their knees in prayer. Through Beschloss's interviews with surviving participants and findings in original letters and once-classified national security documents, we come to understand how these Presidents were able to withstand the pressures of war--or were broken by them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Bird Way: A New Look at How Birds Talk, Work, Play, Parent, and Think



From the New York Times bestselling author of The Genius of Birds, a radical investigation into the bird way of being, and the recent scientific research that is dramatically shifting our understanding of birds -- how they live and how they think.

"There is the mammal way and there is the bird way." But the bird way is much more than a unique pattern of brain wiring, and lately, scientists have taken a new look at bird behaviors they have, for years, dismissed as anomalies or mysteries. What they are finding is upending the traditional view of how birds conduct their lives, how they communicate, forage, court, breed, survive. They are also revealing the remarkable intelligence underlying these activities, abilities we once considered uniquely our own: deception, manipulation, cheating, kidnapping, infanticide, but also ingenious communication between species, cooperation, collaboration, altruism, culture, and play.

Some of these extraordinary behaviors are biological conundrums that seem to push the edges of, well, birdness: a mother bird that kills her own infant sons, and another that selflessly tends to the young of other birds as if they were her own; a bird that collaborates in an extraordinary way with one species--ours--but parasitizes another in gruesome fashion; birds that give gifts and birds that steal; birds that dance or drum, that paint their creations or paint themselves; birds that build walls of sound to keep out intruders and birds that summon playmates with a special call--and may hold the secret to our own penchant for playfulness and the evolution of laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Grey Goose of Arnhem: The Story of the Most Amazing Mass Escape of World War II



An account of heroism and courage in one of the Allies' biggest military catastrophes of the Second World War. Ideal for readers of James Holland, Anthony Beevor and Cornelius Ryan.

Ten thousand Allied troops landed in the Netherlands in September 1944.

This was the largest airborne invasion ever undertaken and it ended in utter disaster.

Eight thousand men were killed, wounded, or captured during the Battle of Arnhem.

Yet, what of those who escaped?

And how did they manage it when surrounded by German troops?

Leo Heaps' remarkable book The Grey Goose of Arnhem charts the activities of two hundred and fifty men who, with the aid of Dutch Resistance, made it back across the Rhine to Allied lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

With Malice Toward None: The Life of Abraham Lincoln



In this award-winning biography, Lincoln steps forward out of the shadow of myth as a recognizable, fully drawn American whose remarkable life continues to inspire and inform us today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

No Better Place to Die: Ste-Mere Eglise, June 1944: The Battle for La Fiere Bridge



In the dark early hours of D-Day, nearly every airborne unit missed its drop zone, creating a kaleidoscope of small-unit combat. Fortunately for the Allies, the 505th Regimental Combat Team of the 82nd Airborne Division hit near its drop zone. Its task was to seize the vital crossroads of Sainte Mere Eglise and to hold the bridge over the Merderet River at nearby La Fiere. The paratroopers reached the bridge only to be met by waves of German tanks and infantry. Reinforced by glider troops, the 505th not only held the vital bridge for three days but launched a counterattack to secure their objective once and for all, albeit at gruesome cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Kiss the Boys Goodbye: How the United States Betrayed Its Own POWs in Vietnam



In this explosive book, Monika Jensen-Stevenson and William Stevenson provide startling evidence that American troops were left in captivity in Indochina, victims of their government's abuse of secrecy and power. The book not only delves into the world of official obstruction, missing files, censored testimony, and the pressures brought to bear on witnesses ready to tell the truth, but also reveals the trauma on patriotic families torn apart by a policy that, at first, seemed unbelievable to them.

First published in 1990, Kiss the Boys Goodbye has become a classic on the subject. This new edition features an afterword, which fills in the news on the latest verifiable scandal produced by the Senate Select Committee on POWs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Holly Danger Boxed Set: Danger's Halo, Danger's Vice, Danger's Race: Books 1-3


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

This Kind of War: The Classic Military History of the Korean War 50th Anniversary Edition



The book that former Defense Secretary James Mattis recommends as America faces the threat of conflict with North Korea.

In a recent story, Newsweek reported: "Amid increasingly deteriorating relations between the U.S. and North Korea, as President Donald Trump and Kim Jong Un exchange barbs and the threat of a nuclear conflict looms, Mattis responded to a question on how best to avoid such a war.

"An audience member asked: 'What can the U.S. military do to lessen the likelihood of conflict on the Korean Peninsula?'

"Mattis responded with a direction to read This Kind of War, stating: 'There's a reason I recommend T.R. Fehrenbach's book, that we all pull it out and read it one more time.'"

This Kind of War is "perhaps the best book ever written on the Korean War" (John McCain, The Wall Street Journal), the most comprehensive single-volume history of the conflict that began in 1950 and is still affecting US foreign policy. Fifty years later, not only does this enlightening account give details of the tactics, infantrymen, and equipment, it also chronicles the story of military and political unpreparedness that led to a profligate loss of American lives in Korea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Ian Fleming and Operation Golden Eye: Keeping Spain out of World War II



The elaborate Allied schemes to keep Spain and Portugal out of WWII--featuring the real-life spy work of Ian Fleming, creator of James Bond.

Historian Mark Simmons reveals the various Allied operations designed to keep the Iberian Peninsula out of WWII. It is a tale of widespread bribery of high ranking Spanish officials, the duplicity of Adm. Wilhelm Canaris, head of the Abwehr, and an elaborate scheme developed by a Naval Intelligence commander who would later create the iconic spy character.

Ian Fleming and Alan Hillgarth were the architects of Operation Golden Eye, the sabotage and disruption scheme that would have been put in place, had Germany invaded Spain. Fleming visited the Iberian Peninsula and Tangiers during the war, in what was arguably the closest he came to being a real secret agent. It was these visits that supplied much of the background material for his James Bond novels. Fleming even called his home on Jamaica where he created 007 "Goldeneye."

The book begins in October 1940, when Hitler met with Spanish dictator Francisco Franco. At that time, an alliance between Germany and Spain seemed possible. In response, Adm. Godfrey of British Naval Intelligence created Operation Tracer, in which a listening and observation post would be buried in the Rock of Gibraltar, should it fall to the Germans. Simmons also explores the SIS and SOE operations in Portugal and the vital Wolfram wars. Though Operation Golden Eye was eventually put on standby in 1943, its intrigue and intricacy are both fascinating and enlightening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $2.

On Desperate Ground: The Marines at The Reservoir, the Korean War's Greatest Battle



On October 15, 1950, General Douglas MacArthur, Supreme Commander of UN troops in Korea, convinced President Harry Truman that the Communist forces of Kim Il-sung would be utterly defeated by Thanksgiving. The Chinese, he said with near certainty, would not intervene in the war.

As he was speaking, 300,000 Red Chinese soldiers began secretly crossing the Manchurian border. Led by some 20,000 men of the First Marine Division, the Americans moved deep into the snowy mountains of North Korea, toward the trap Mao had set for the vainglorious MacArthur along the frozen shores of the Chosin Reservoir. What followed was one of the most heroic--and harrowing--operations in American military history, and one of the classic battles of all time. Faced with probable annihilation, and temperatures plunging to 20 degrees below zero, the surrounded, and hugely outnumbered, Marines fought through the enemy forces with ferocity, ingenuity, and nearly unimaginable courage as they marched their way to the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Orphan Master's Son: A Novel (Pulitzer Prize for Fiction)



Pak Jun Do is the haunted son of a lost mother--a singer "stolen" to Pyongyang--and an influential father who runs a work camp for orphans. Superiors in the North Korean state soon recognize the boy's loyalty and keen instincts. Considering himself "a humble citizen of the greatest nation in the world," Jun Do rises in the ranks. He becomes a professional kidnapper who must navigate the shifting rules, arbitrary violence, and baffling demands of his overlords in order to stay alive. Driven to the absolute limit of what any human being could endure, he boldly takes on the treacherous role of rival to Kim Jong Il in an attempt to save the woman he loves, Sun Moon, a legendary actress "so pure, she didn't know what starving people looked like."

Part breathless thriller, part story of innocence lost, part story of romantic love, The Orphan Master's Son is also a riveting portrait of a world heretofore hidden from view: a North Korea rife with hunger, corruption, and casual cruelty but also camaraderie, stolen moments of beauty, and love.

FINALIST FOR THE NATIONAL BOOK CRITICS CIRCLE AWARD

WINNER OF THE DAYTON LITERARY PEACE PRIZE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Victory in the Falklands


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

An Eagle's Odyssey: My Decade as a Pilot in Hitler's Luftwaffe



Johannes Kaufmann's career was an exciting one. He may have been an ordinary Luftwaffe pilot but he served during an extraordinary time with distinction. Serving for a decade through both peacetime and wartime, his memoir sheds light on the immense pressures of the job.

In this never-before-seen translation of a rare account of life in the Luftwaffe, Kaufmann takes the reader through his time in service, from his involvement in the annexation of the Rhineland, the attack on Poland, fighting against American heavy bombers in the Defense of the Reich campaign. He also covers his role in the battles of Arnhem and the Ardennes, and the D-Day landings, detailing the intricacies of military tactics, flying fighter planes and the challenges of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Fly Girls: How Five Daring Women Defied All Odds and Made Aviation History



Between the world wars, no sport was more popular, or more dangerous, than airplane racing. While male pilots were lauded as heroes, the few women who dared to fly were more often ridiculed--until a cadre of women pilots banded together to break through the entrenched prejudice.

Fly Girls weaves together the stories of five remarkable women: Florence Klingensmith, a high school dropout from Fargo, North Dakota; Ruth Elder, an Alabama divorcee; Amelia Earhart, the most famous, but not necessarily the most skilled; Ruth Nichols, who chafed at her blue blood family's expectations; and Louise Thaden, the young mother of two who got her start selling coal in Wichita. Together, they fought for the chance to fly and race airplanes--and in 1936, one of them would triumph, beating the men in the toughest air race of them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Winter Army: The World War II Odyssey of the 10th Mountain Division, America's Elite Alpine Warriors



At the start of World War II, the US Army had two cavalry divisions--and no mountain troops. The German Wehrmacht, in contrast, had many well-trained and battle-hardened mountain divisions, some of whom, by 1943, had blocked the Allied advance in the Italian campaign. Starting from scratch, the US Army developed a unique military fighting force, the 10th Mountain Division, drawn from the ranks of civilian skiers, mountaineers, and others with outdoor experience. The resulting mix of Ivy League students, park rangers, Olympic skiers, and European refugees formed the first specialized alpine fighting force in US history. By the time they deployed to Italy at the beginning of 1945, this ragtag group had coalesced into a tight-knit unit. In the months that followed, at a terrible cost, they spearheaded the Allied drive in Italy to final victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Warriors Series Boxset II: A Bundle of Covert-Ops Suspense Action Novels


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Bank Shot (The Dortmunder Novels Book 2)



John Dortmunder has been working an encyclopedia-selling scam while waiting for his next big heist. Unfortunately, his latest mark seems to be wise to the con, and he has to cut his sales pitch short and make a quick escape.

But opportunity awaits: Main Street bank has temporarily relocated to a mobile home. All Dortmunder has to do is get past seven security guards, put the bank-on-wheels in gear, and drive away. It's a simple plan, until it all goes wrong . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Jimmy the Kid (The Dortmunder Novels Book 3)



When his "friend" Andy Kelp has a plan, career criminal John Dortmunder knows that means trouble. Kelp's schemes, no matter how well intentioned, tend to spiral quickly out of control. But this one, Kelp swears, is airtight. He read it in a book!

The novel featured a kidnapping so brilliant there's no way it wouldn't work in real life. Though offended that his usual role as heist planner has been usurped, Dortmunder reluctantly agrees to the scheme.

Unfortunately, they kidnap a kid smarter than all of them put together. What's simple on the page turns complex and chaotic--and there's no reference guide to help Dortmunder through the madness he's signed on for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Miracle at Midway



Six months after Pearl Harbor, the seemingly invincible Imperial Japanese Navy prepared a decisive blow against the United States. After sweeping through Asia and the South Pacific, Japan's military targeted the tiny atoll of Midway, an ideal launching pad for the invasion of Hawaii and beyond.

But the US Navy would be waiting for them. Thanks to cutting-edge code-breaking technology, tactical daring, and a significant stroke of luck, the Americans under Adm. Chester W. Nimitz dealt Japan's navy its first major defeat in the war. Three years of hard fighting remained, but it was at Midway that the tide turned.

This "stirring, even suspenseful narrative" is the first book to tell the story of the epic battle from both the American and Japanese sides (Newsday). Miracle at Midway reveals how America won its first and greatest victory of the Pacific war--and how easily it could have been a loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Heroines of SOE: Britain's Secret Women in France



Female spies are often the stuff of legend and myth. Here, for the first time, Beryl Escott tells the true story of the incredible 40 women who worked for Britain's Special Operations Executive during the Second World War. These women came from a variety of backgrounds, from Gillian Gerson a Chilean actress, to the Irish Mary Herbert, recruited for her linguistic skills, through to the famous Odette Samson--the "darling spy." She explores what made them risk their lives, even those with new-born babies, for a cause greater than themselves. She takes us on a journey through their recruitment and training into their undercover operations, as they diced with death and details their often tragic demise from death by injection to being shot in a prisoner of war camps. This is a far from glamorous picture, but a moving and gripping story that needs to be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 5)



The man he knew as "Control" is dead, and the young Turks who forced him out now run the Circus. But George Smiley isn't quite ready for retirement--especially when a pretty, would-be defector surfaces with a shocking accusation: a Soviet mole has penetrated the highest level of British Intelligence. Relying only on his wits and a small, loyal cadre, Smiley recognizes the hand of Karla--his Moscow Centre nemesis--and sets a trap to catch the traitor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Hitler: The Memoir of the Nazi Insider Who Turned Against the Fuhrer



Of American and German parentage, Ernst Hanfstaengl graduated from Harvard and ran the family business in New York for a dozen years before returning to Germany in 1921. By chance he heard a then little-known Adolf Hitler speaking in a Munich beer hall and, mesmerized by his extraordinary oratorical power, was convinced the man would some day come to power. As Hitler's fanatical theories and ideas hardened, however, he surrounded himself with rabid extremists such as Goering, Hess, and Goebbels, and Hanfstaengl became estranged from him.

But with the Nazi's major unexpected political triumph in 1930, Hitler became a national figure, and he invited Hanfstaengl to be his foreign press secretary. It is from this unique insider's position that the author provides a vivid, intimate view of Hitler--with his neuroses, repressions, and growing megalomania--over the next several years. In 1937, four years after Hitler came to power, relations between Hanfstaengl and the Nazis had deteriorated to such a degree that he was forced to flee for his life, escaping to Switzerland. Here is a portrait of Hitler as you've rarely seen him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Fall of Japan: The Final Weeks of World War II in the Pacific



By midsummer 1945, Japan had long since lost the war in the Pacific. The people were not told the truth, and neither was the emperor. Japanese generals, admirals, and statesmen knew, but only a handful of leaders were willing to accept defeat. Most were bent on fighting the Allies until the last Japanese soldier died and the last city burned to the ground.

Exhaustively researched and vividly told, The Fall of Japan masterfully chronicles the dramatic events that brought an end to the Pacific War and forced a once-mighty military nation to surrender unconditionally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Target Tokyo: The Story of the Sorge Spy Ring



Richard Sorge was dispatched to Tokyo in 1933 to serve the spymasters of Moscow. For eight years, he masqueraded as a Nazi journalist and burrowed deep into the German embassy, digging for the secrets of Hitler's invasion of Russia and the Japanese plans for the East. In a nation obsessed with rooting out moles, he kept a high profile--boozing, womanizing, and operating entirely under his own name. But he policed his spy ring scrupulously, keeping such a firm grip that by the time the Japanese uncovered his infiltration, he had done irreversible damage to the cause of the Axis.

The first definitive account of one of the most remarkable espionage sagas of World War II, Target Tokyo is a tightly wound portrayal of a man who risked his life for his country, hiding in plain sight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Star Trek: The Original Series: The Weight of Worlds


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The More Things Change (Star Trek: The Original Series)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Nothing to Lose: A Jack Reacher Novel #12



Two lonely towns in Colorado: Hope and Despair. Between them, twelve miles of empty road. Jack Reacher never turns back. It's not in his nature. All he wants is a cup of coffee. What he gets is big trouble. So in Lee Child's electrifying new novel, Reacher--a man with no fear, no illusions, and nothing to lose--goes to war against a town that not only wants him gone, it wants him dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Outwitting History: The Amazing Adventures of a Man Who Rescued a Million Yiddish Books



In 1980 an entire body of Jewish literature--the physical remnant of Yiddish culture--was on the verge of extinction. Precious volumes that had survived Hitler and Stalin were being passed down from older generations of immigrants to their non-Yiddish-speaking children, only to be discarded or destroyed. So Aaron Lansky, a twenty-three-year-old graduate student, issued a worldwide appeal for unwanted Yiddish works.

Lansky's passion led him to travel from house to house collecting the books--and the stories of these Jewish refugees and the vibrant intellectual world they inhabited. He and a team of volunteers salvaged books from dusty attics, crumbling basements, demolition sites, and dumpsters. When they began, scholars thought that fewer than seventy thousand Yiddish books existed. In fact, Lansky's project would go on to save over 1.5 million volumes, from famous writers like Sholem Aleichem and I. B. Singer to one-of-a-kind Soviet prints. This true account of his journey is both "extraordinary" (The Boston Globe) and "entertaining" (Los Angeles Times).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Farewell to Manzanar



During World War II a community called Manzanar was hastily created in the high mountain desert country of California, east of the Sierras. Its purpose was to house thousands of Japanese American internees. One of the first families to arrive was the Wakatsukis, who were ordered to leave their fishing business in Long Beach and take with them only the belongings they could carry. For Jeanne Wakatsuki, a seven-year-old child, Manzanar became a way of life in which she struggled and adapted, observed and grew. For her father it was essentially the end of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

11 books in set.

The Complete Ellery Queen Jr. Mysteries



For mystery fans, the name Ellery Queen brings to mind the sophisticated amateur sleuth who helped solve some of New York City's most confounding cases. But he wasn't the only one in his household with an eye for crime solving.

Here are eleven puzzling mysteries, nine solved by Djuna, the Queen family's quick-witted assistant, with the help of his trusty Scottie, Champ; and two solved by Gulliver Queen--the chip-off-the-old-block nephew to the legendary detective himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

In the Name of Humanity: The Secret Deal to End the Holocaust



On November 25, 1944, prisoners at Auschwitz heard a deafening explosion. Emerging from their barracks, they witnessed the crematoria and gas chambers--part of the largest killing machine in human history--come crashing down. Most assumed they had fallen victim to inmate sabotage and thousands silently cheered. However, the Final Solution's most efficient murder apparatus had not been felled by Jews, but rather by the ruthless architect of mass genocide, Reichsfuhrer-SS Heinrich Himmler. It was an edict that has puzzled historians for more than six decades.

Holocaust historian and New York Times bestselling author Max Wallace--a veteran interviewer for Steven Spielberg's Shoah Foundation--draws on an explosive cache of recently declassified documents and an account from the only living eyewitness to unravel the mystery. He uncovers an astounding story involving the secret negotiations of an unlikely trio--a former fascist President of Switzerland, a courageous Orthodox Jewish woman, and Himmler's Finnish osteopath--to end the Holocaust, aided by clandestine Swedish and American intelligence efforts. He documents their efforts to deceive Himmler, who, as Germany's defeat loomed, sought to enter an alliance with the West against the Soviet Union. By exploiting that fantasy and persuading Himmler to betray Hitler's orders, the group helped to prevent the liquidation of tens of thousands of Jews during the last months of the Second World War, and thwarted Hitler's plan to take "every last Jew" down with the Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Panzer Ace: The Memoirs of an Iron Cross Panzer Commander from Barbarossa to Normandy



After serving as a gunlayer on a Pz.Mk.III during Barbarossa, Richard Freiherr von Rosen led a Company of Tigers at Kursk. Later he led a company of King Tiger panzers at Normandy and in late 1944 commanded a battle group (12 King Tigers and a flak Company) against the Russians in Hungary in the rank of junior, later senior lieutenant (from November 1944, his final rank.)

Only 489 of these King Tiger tanks were ever built. They were the most powerful heavy tanks to see service, and only one kind of shell could penetrate their armor at a reasonable distance. Every effort had to be made to retrieve any of them bogged down or otherwise immobilized, which led to many towing adventures. The author has a fine memory and eye for detail. Easy to read and not technical, his account adds substantially to the knowledge of how the German Panzer Arm operated in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.35

Alternate History.

Sealion Drowning



August, 1940. Britons are fearful of a Nazi invasion. Then Churchill is shown a report by Captain Bryan Staynton that states any invasion will fail. Churchill loves the idea. If true it could lead to his first victory over the Nazis. It becomes apparent later that Hitler is also sceptical of his chances. So Churchill takes a massive gamble - to lure Hitler into invading.

What follows is a bloody do-or-die battle centred on Romney Marsh in Kent. Hitler has More than 200,000 crack troops to send over on 4,000 barges. This is Operation Sealion. The world holds its breath as the Nazis invade. They overrun the Marsh and attempt to head for the key port of Dover. Then, with thousands of German soldiers still at sea, the Royal Navy arrives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Hit the Road Jack (Jack Ryder Book 1)



Ben is supposed to be in school. It's Monday morning, but his parents are still asleep after a night of heavy drinking. Ben waits patiently, even though he knows he is missing out on today's field trip to the zoo. But, when his black Labrador suddenly runs upstairs and comes down with a finger in his mouth, Ben knows he's not making it to school today at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

One, Two ... He is coming for you (Rebekka Franck, Book 1)



Journalist Rebekka Franck returns to her hometown with her six-year-old daughter. She is trying to escape her ex-husband and start a new life for her and her daughter when the small sleepy town experiences a murder.

One of the country's wealthiest men is brutally killed in his summer residence.

While Rebekka Franck and her punk photographer Sune try to cover the story for the local newspaper, another murder happens on a high society rich man. Now Rebekka Franck realizes that the drowsy little kingdom of Denmark has gotten its first serial killer and soon a series of dark secrets - long buried but not forgotten - will see the light of day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2 until 27 Jan 21.

Foxbat Tales: The MiG-25 in Combat



From the Middle East to the Iron Curtain...the definitive combat history of the Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Instruments of Darkness: The History of Electronic Warfare, 1939 - 1945



The rapid evolution of radio and radar systems for military use during the Second World War, and devices to counter them, led to a technological battle that neither the Axis nor the Allied powers could afford to lose. The result was a continual series of thrusts, parries and counter-thrusts, as first one side then the other sought to wrest the initiative in the struggle to control the ether. This was a battle fought with strange-sounding weapons: 'Freya', 'Mandrel', 'Boozer' and 'Window'; and was characterised by the bravery, self-sacrifice and skill of those who took part in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Black Tuesday Over Namsi: B-29s vs MIGs--The Forgotten Air Battle of the Korean War, 23 October 1951



A gripping true account of warfare in the skies over Korea, when American bombers and North Korean jet fighters would change the course of air combat.

On October 23, 1951, an hour and a half before sunrise, nine B-29s of the 307th Bombardment Wing took off from Kadena Air Force Base in Okinawa, Japan, on a bombing mission against Namsi--a North Korean airfield under construction in the heart of the shooting gallery known as MiG Alley.

In under six hours, they would engage in a battle that would forever change the conduct of strategic aerial bombardment. Six of the nine aircraft were shot down; the highest percentage of US bombers ever lost on a major mission. Unfortunately, this event that many experts consider the epic air battle of the Korean War--and perhaps the greatest jet engagement in the history of aerial warfare--has become another forgotten fight in a forgotten war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Aircraft Down: Forced Landings, Crash Landings and Rescues



When a pilot experiences a sudden loud bang or sudden total silence, he is often faced with the stark choice of the parachute or attempting to get the aircraft down to earth in as few pieces as possible. This book describes twenty-three remarkable and true instances when, for a variety of reasons, all seems lost--but life was not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

New York to Dallas (In Death, Book 33)



When a monster named Isaac McQueen--taken down by Eve back in her uniform days--escapes from Rikers, he has two things in mind. One is to take up where he left off, abducting young victims and leaving them scarred in both mind and body. The other is to get revenge on the woman who stopped him all those years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Codebreakers' Victory: How the Allied Cryptographers Won World War II



For years, the story of the World War II codebreakers was kept a crucial state secret. Even Winston Churchill, himself a great advocate of Britain's cryptologic program, purposefully minimized their achievements in his history books. Now, though, after decades have passed, the true scope of the British and American cryptographers' role in the war has come to light. It was a role key to the Allied victory. From the Battle of Britain to the Pacific front to the panzer divisions in Africa, superior cryptography gave the Allies a decisive advantage over the Axis generals. Military intelligence made a significant difference in battle after battle.

In Codebreakers' Victory, veteran cryptographer Hervie Haufler takes readers behind the scenes in this fascinating underground world of ciphers and decoders. This broad view represents the first comprehensive account of codebreaking during World War II. Haufler pulls together years of research, exclusive access to top secret files, and personal interviews to craft a captivating must-read for anyone interested in the behind-the-front intellect and perseverance that went into beating the Nazis and Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Irresistible: The Rise of Addictive Technology and the Business of Keeping Us Hooked



Welcome to the age of behavioral addiction--an age in which half of the American population is addicted to at least one behavior. We obsess over our emails, Instagram likes, and Facebook feeds; we binge on TV episodes and YouTube videos; we work longer hours each year; and we spend an average of three hours each day using our smartphones. Half of us would rather suffer a broken bone than a broken phone, and Millennial kids spend so much time in front of screens that they struggle to interact with real, live humans.

In this revolutionary book, Adam Alter, a professor of psychology and marketing at NYU, tracks the rise of behavioral addiction, and explains why so many of today's products are irresistible. Though these miraculous products melt the miles that separate people across the globe, their extraordinary and sometimes damaging magnetism is no accident. The companies that design these products tweak them over time until they become almost impossible to resist.

By reverse engineering behavioral addiction, Alter explains how we can harness addictive products for the good--to improve how we communicate with each other, spend and save our money, and set boundaries between work and play--and how we can mitigate their most damaging effects on our well-being, and the health and happiness of our children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

War Against the Mafia (The Executioner Book 1)



Overseas, Mack Bolan was dubbed "Sgt. Mercy" for the compassion he showed the innocent. On the home front, they're calling him the Executioner for what he's doing to the guilty.

In the jungles of Southeast Asia, American sniper Mack Bolan honed his skills. After twelve years, with ninety-five confirmed hits, he returns home to Massachusetts. But it's not to reunite with his family, it's to bury them--victims in a mass murder/suicide. Even though Bolan's own father pulled the trigger, he knows the old man was no killer. He was driven to madness by Mafia thugs who have turned his idyllic hometown into a new kind of war zone.

Duty calls . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Detroit Deathwatch (The Executioner Book 19)



Ever since he began his one-man war against the Mafia, Mack Bolan has dreaded the day he would take on Detroit. The driving engine of the American economy, Detroit is run by the most stable mob outfit in the country. In other cities the Executioner has played different factions of organized crime against one another, letting them do his bloody work for him. But Detroit is a dictatorship of crime, and the only way to bring it down will be to slip in beneath the radar.

While preparing to infiltrate, Bolan encounters Toby Ranger, a beautiful undercover operative who has done him favors in the past. One of her "Ranger Girls" is missing, kidnapped by the grisliest villain in organized crime. When Bolan's war against the city turns personal, Detroit is going to pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

We Few: U.S. Special Forces in Vietnam



In 1970, on his second tour to Vietnam, Nick Brokhausen served in Recon Team Habu, CCN. Officially, it was known as the Studies and Observations group. In fact, this Special Forces squad, which Brokhausen calls "an unwashed, profane, ribald, joyously alive fraternity," undertook some of the most dangerous and suicidal reconnaissance missions ever in the enemy-controlled territory of Cambodia and Laos. But they didn't infiltrate the jungles alone. They fought alongside the Montagnards--oppressed minorities from the mountain highlands, trained by the US military in guerrilla tactics, armed, accustomed to the wild, and fully engaged in a war against the North Vietnamese. Together this small unit formed the backbone of ground reconnaissance in the Republic of Vietnam, racking up medals for valor--but at a terrible cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

Defiance



One hundred years ago they came. We reached out to them with a hand of friendship and they returned the gesture by nearly destroying us all.

After a single encounter with the mysterious alien race identified only as Species 4876, the United Planetary Alliance was nearly decimated. Stopping their lone vessel was almost a hollow victory in the aftermath of the haunting mystery that Species 4876 presented: Where had they come from? Why did they attack us? And most of all, what if they came back?

But they never did.

Today, the threat of Species 4876 is a distant memory, a nearly forgotten footnote in the history books.

Or is it?

On the outer rim, cut off from any backup, ignored by Fleet Admiralty and surrounded by a hostile empire and an interstellar crime syndicate, Captain Mitchell and his crew of the USS Defiance find themselves as the first, and possibly only, defense against an alien menace that the rest of the galaxy has all but forgotten about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Hand of God (Defiance Book 2)



On the edge of UPA space a mysterious vessel has appeared.

No one knows where it came from.

It has no callsign or identifying marks.

The vessel simply transmits a standard S.O.S. in a signal that hasn't been used in hundreds of years: Morse code.

While still recovering from their losses on Carlock, the USS Defiance is dispatched to investigate. But when they arrive they discover that every single individual on the ship has already been dead for hundreds of years.

As Captain Mitchell and his crew work to unravel the mystery of this ghost ship, they soon find themselves confronted by something far worse than a simple space mystery:

What killed this crew so long ago is still very much onboard and still is very much alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Act of God (Defiance Book 3)



In this explosive follow up to the Hand of God, the crew of the USS Defiance find themselves on the edge of UPA space, cut off from any assistance, floating helplessly among the stars.

Across the ship, systems are failing.

Repairs could take days, maybe even weeks, but with limited life support, the crew only has hours.

While the ship threatens to come apart around them, Lt. Commander Nax is slowly going mad, haunted by the ghost of his dead lover.

Tactical Officer Cayden Keane lies in critical condition, barely clinging to life after suffering at the hands of the Unity.

Trapped in what appears to be a no-win scenario, the crew of the Defiance turns to their captain.

Except Captain Gavin Mitchell is missing.

He's not on the ship.

He's not in their sector.

Gavin Mitchell isn't even in their universe anymore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Einstaat Brief (Cobra Book 3)



One thing Harry Bauer knew for certain: He was not a man who could ever fall in love and make a home.

Until it happened. And then he knew something else. He had to give up his job as an assassin for Cobra. He could not lie to that woman, he could not bring danger into her life.

But then a hit squad came after him, and Cobra made him an offer he could not refuse. One last job, the Einstaat Brief, and they would keep her safe.

One last job:

A job that would take him to Andorra, high in the Pyrenees, to a secret conference of 130 of the world's most powerful men and women, cloistered in a luxury hotel to discuss the future of the world. Among them, Stephen Plant, Andrew Ashkenazi and William Hughes; IT billionaires, believers in 'strong Ai'. Each one of them must die. Because their plans for humanity cannot be allowed to succeed.

There was just one problem. It had to be done then, right then, with no planning and no intel.

And only Harry Bauer could do that...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Ninja (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 1)



Raised in Japan by a British father and a Chinese mother, young Nicholas Linnear felt at home only in the dojo, where he gave himself over to mastering ninjutsu--the ancient art of the ninja. Over years of training, he ascended to the highest ranks imaginable--until a confrontation over the very meaning of ninjutsu changed his approach to martial arts forever, sending him on a journey that would take him across the globe.

Now, after years of success in the advertising business, Linnear quits his job abruptly when he feels himself yearning for the life he led in Japan. Searching for direction, he meets a striking beauty named Justine, but just as he is beginning to fall in love, something chilling draws him back into his past: the corpse of a coworker, murdered by a Japanese throwing star. There is a ninja loose in New York City, and as the body count rises, it becomes clear that people close to Linnear are being targeted. Only he has the skill to stop a twisted killer with a personal vendetta.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Forever Free (The Forever War Series Book 2)



On virtually every list of the greatest military science fiction adventures ever written, Joe Haldeman's Hugo and Nebula Award-winning classic, The Forever War, is ranked at the very top. In Forever Free, the Science Fiction Writers of America Grand Master and author of the acclaimed Worlds series returns to that same volatile universe where human space marines once engaged the alien Taurans in never-ending battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10



On a clear night in late June 2005, four U.S. Navy SEALs left their base in northern Afghanistan for the mountainous Pakistani border. Their mission was to capture or kill a notorious al Qaeda leader known to be ensconced in a Taliban stronghold surrounded by a small but heavily armed force. Less then twenty-four hours later, only one of those Navy SEALs remained alive.

This is the story of fire team leader Marcus Luttrell, the sole survivor of Operation Redwing, and the desperate battle in the mountains that led, ultimately, to the largest loss of life in Navy SEAL history. But it is also, more than anything, the story of his teammates, who fought ferociously beside him until he was the last one left-blasted unconscious by a rocket grenade, blown over a cliff, but still armed and still breathing. Over the next four days, badly injured and presumed dead, Luttrell fought off six al Qaeda assassins who were sent to finish him, then crawled for seven miles through the mountains before he was taken in by a Pashtun tribe, who risked everything to protect him from the encircling Taliban killers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Black Hawk Down: A Story of Modern War



Black Hawk Down is Mark Bowden's brilliant account of the longest sustained firefight involving American troops since the Vietnam War. On October 3, 1993, about a hundred elite U.S. soldiers were dropped by helicopter into the teeming market in the heart of Mogadishu, Somalia. Their mission was to abduct two top lieutenants of a Somali warlord and return to base. It was supposed to take an hour. Instead, they found themselves pinned down through a long and terrible night fighting against thousands of heavily armed Somalis. The following morning, eighteen Americans were dead and more than seventy had been badly wounded.

Drawing on interviews from both sides, army records, audiotapes, and videos (some of the material is still classified), Bowden's minute-by-minute narrative is one of the most exciting accounts of modern combat ever written--a riveting story that captures the heroism, courage, and brutality of battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Hawaiian Hellground (The Executioner Book 22)



Mack Bolan stands at the lip of Puowaina, the Hawaiian war cemetery, and pays tribute to the friends he lost in Vietnam. Since he left the jungle, this crack sniper has been fighting a different war--an endless battle against organized crime that he knows will someday end in his death. He is in Hawaii on a mission, and that mission is murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Savage Fire (The Executioner Book 2



In a Pittsfield cemetery Mack Bolan looks down at his family plot. A space has been left for him, but Bolan is not yet ready to die. His war against the Mafia has taken him around the globe, and now he is back where it all began--not to avenge his family, but to save a friend. Undercover cop Leo Turrin has spent years climbing the ranks of organized crime, risking his life and his family to help put mobsters behind bars. Now the mobsters are about to strike back.

The local kingpin suspects a rat in his ranks and is close to sniffing out Leo. To save his friend's life, Mack asks him to sit tight so he can shore up Leo's cover story the only way he knows how: with a gun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Duel: The Eighty-Day Struggle Between Churchill & Hitler



During the late spring and early summer of 1940, Hitler was poised on the edge of absolute victory, having advanced rapidly through a large part of Europe--and Britain was threatened by imminent invasion and defeat. From the acclaimed author of Five Days in London, May 1940, this book tells the story of two leaders facing off against each other, and the decisions they made that shaped the eventual outcome of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Frozen Hours: A Novel of the Korean War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Expendable: The true story of Patrol Wing 10, PT Squadron 3, and a Navy Corpsman who refused to surrender when the Philippine Islands fell to Japan



The Expendable is a captivating, true story from the opening months of WWII in the Pacific. As smoke billows skyward from Pearl Harbor, Japan throws its full military might against the outnumbered and under-equipped Filipino forces. Hart sends his U.S. Asiatic Fleet south, to the safety of Allied waters. When the remnants of PBY Patrol Wing 10 depart with the fleet, Charles Beckner, corpsman for Squadron 102, is left behind with no apparent avenue for escape. Under relentless pressure from General Homma's troops and air forces, the American-Filipino troops retreat to the tip of the Bataan Peninsula. Sick with malaria and dysentery and nearly out of food and ammunition, surrender is imminent for those who survive. Charles wrangles a transfer to Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron 3 as machine gunner and corpsman on PT-34. After two months of engaging enemy forces along the Bataan coast, Squadron 3 is tasked with a critical, covert mission that once more leaves Charles stranded, this time on the southern Philippine island of Cebu. As the Japanese noose tightens, Charles joins other sailors and soldiers preparing for guerrilla resistance from the interior mountains of Mindanao Island. His plans are interrupted by another assignment, one that will unexpectedly reunite him with crewmen of his old seaplane squadron. With advancing Japanese troops only minutes away, there is one possibility for escape. It is risky, and failure will be fatal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Into the Jaws of Death: British Military Blunders, 1879-1900


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Surviving Hiroshima: A Young Woman's Story



On August 6, 1945, 22-year-old Kaleria Pachikoff was doing pre-breakfast chores when a blinding flash lit the sky over Hiroshima, Japan. A moment later, everything went black as the house collapsed on her and her family. Their world, and everyone else's, changed as the first atomic bomb was detonated over a city.

From Russian nobility, the Palchikoff's barely escaped death at the hands of Bolshevik revolutionaries until her father, a White Russian officer, hijacked a ship to take them to safety in Hiroshima. Safety was short lived. Her father, a talented musician, established a new life for the family, but the outbreak of World War II created a cloud of suspicion that led to his imprisonment and years of deprivation for his family.

After the bombing, trapped in the center of previously unimagined devastation, Kaleria summoned her strength to come to the aid of bomb victims, treating the never-before seen effects of radiation.

Fluent in English, Kaleria was soon recruited to work with Gen. Douglas MacArthur's occupation forces in a number of secretarial positions until the family found a new life in the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

M1 Abrams Tank (Images of War)



The M1 Abrams has proved itself to be the finest main battle tank in the world since its introduction into US Army service in 1981. It combines the ultimate balance between firepower, mobility and protection as demonstrated by its superior performance during the two Gulf Wars and in Afghanistan. It routed the Soviet equipment of Saddam Hussein's army and today remains the yardstick by which friends' and foes' MBTs are judged.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Mayday



Twelve miles above the Pacific Ocean, a missile strikes a jumbo passenger jet. The flight crew is crippled or dead. Now, defying both nature and man, three survivors must achieve the impossible: Land the plane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Killer Instinct (Charlie Fox Book 1)



Charlie Fox was no good at being the nice girl her parents wanted, so she joined Her Majesty's military and acquired a new set of skills. Now she puts them to use teaching self-defense to battered women in a refuge. Her talents come in even handier when she takes a job working security at the New Adelphi, a hot new club with an enigmatic owner. And they come in handiest of all when a rapist appears to be targeting the women at the refuge, and someone with a very nasty line in knife-work starts stalking Charlie's friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Lost Signal (Slaves of Zisaida Book 1)



For years, Dr. Ethan Fawkes has been communicating with a mysterious scientist using an encoded signal, and together, they designed the first spaceship meant for war. But when the government orders Ethan to dismantle it, his collaborator reveals a terrible secret. An army of powerful aliens is about to invade Earth, and humans must rush to prepare a defense or risk losing their freedom forever.

Collaboration with an unlikely ally is humanity's only chance at survival.

Fiona has no memories of her origins, but somehow, she shares half her DNA with the invaders. For this, she lives a life of scorn and shame amongst humans. When the enemy arrives to enslave her village, will she help the humans who hate her or join the aliens who welcome her? The key to victory lies in the depths of her obscure past. Can she remember her true heritage before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Enigma Variations (The Justin Vincent Series Book 2)



Master thief Justin Vincent and his computer hacker partner Ashna help people recover stolen items when the authorities can't. This time, their client needs his missing research notes back--notes that could help provide the solution to a century old musical mystery. The trail is cold, but the motive is clear: a 1 million Pound reward offered to anyone who can decode the secret message hidden in Sir Edward Elgar's Enigma Variations. Justin and Ashna come up against a mystery steeped in arcane lore lurking behind what they thought was a simple case of theft and a shadowy foe who seems to be a step ahead of them at every turn. Will they be able to identify the thief and retrieve the formula before its dark forces are unleashed on an unsuspecting world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Woman Who Died a Lot: A Thursday Next Novel



With more than one million books in print worldwide, Jasper Fforde's beloved series charms a growing number of readers with each new adventure. In The Woman Who Died a Lot, Thursday Next faces her trickiest assignment yet.

When her former SpecOps division is reinstated, Thursday assumes she's the obvious choice to lead the Literary Detectives. Instead, she's put in charge of the Swindon All-You-Can-Eat-at-Fatso's Drink Not Included Library. But where Thursday goes, trouble follows. As the new Chief Librarian faces one-hundred-percent budget cuts and the ever-evil Jack Schitt, the Next children face their own career hiccups--and possible nonexistence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Reilly's Luck (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures)



Val Darrant was just four years old the snowy night his mother abandoned him. But instead of meeting a lonely death, he met Will Reilly--a gentleman, a gambler, and a worldly, self-taught scholar. For ten years they each were all the family the other had, traveling from dusty American boomtowns to the glittering cities of Belle Epoque Europe--until the day Reilly's luck ran out in a roar of gunfire.

But it wasn't a gambling brawl or a pack of thieves that sealed Will's fate. It was a far more complex story that Val would soon uncover--one that would bring him face-to-face with the one person he least wants to see: his mother. With the help of a beautiful, street-smart rancher and the woman who was Will Reilly's lost love, Val must close this last cruel chapter of his past before he can turn the page on an uncertain future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

On Wings of Eagles: The Inspiring True Story of One Man's Patriotic Spirit--and His Heroic Mission to Save His Countrymen



#1 bestselling author Ken Follett tells the inspiring true story of the Middle East hostage crisis that began in 1978, and of the unconventional means one American used to save his countrymen. . . .

When two of his employees were held hostage in a heavily guarded prison fortress in Iran, one man took matters into his own hands: businessman H. Ross Perot. His team consisted of a group of volunteers from the executive ranks of his corporation, handpicked and trained by a retired Green Beret officer. To free the imprisoned Americans, they would face incalculable odds on a mission that only true heroes would have dared. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Last Squadron



Just fifteen years from now, the world is polarised along ethnic and religious lines. Regional low-intensity wars have now been raging for thirty-five years.

In the midst of the conflict, ninety-seven members of the Allied forces 9th Mountain Squadron enroute from the Northern Front for a long awaited period of rest and relaxation, are shot down over the Nordic wilderness.

With no way of communicating with the outside world, the aircraft's captain, Natasha Kavolsky, and the squadron commander, Major Alexander Burton, lead the squadron out of the wilderness only to discover that during their absence the world they knew has ceased to exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

1945: Year of Decision



Harry S. Truman was thrust into a job he neither sought nor wanted by a call summoning him to the White House. There First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt told him that President Franklin Delano Roosevelt was dead. Two hours later, with little formality, he was sworn into office. "I had come to see the president," Truman recalls in this autobiography. "Now, having repeated that simply worded oath, I myself was president."

With World War II raging in the Pacific, the looming decision of whether to drop the atomic bomb, and seemingly intractable labor issues at home, no chief executive ever fell heir to such a burden on such short notice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Russia at War, 1941-1945: A History



In 1941, Russian-born British journalist Alexander Werth observed the unfolding of the Soviet-German conflict with his own eyes. What followed was the widely acclaimed book, Russia at War, first printed in 1964. At once a history of facts, a collection of interviews, and a document of the human condition, Russia at War is a stunning, modern classic that chronicles the savagery and struggles on Russian soil during the most incredible military conflict in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Test for new forum.

Currently $1.

*Holly Lin: Books 1-3 *




  






Don't know how to link the picture to the Amazon site.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Subterrestrial*



  






An accident during the construction of a tunnel beneath the Bering Strait leads to the discovery of a network of caverns and evidence that hints at the survival of a primitive human species. Led by DARPA technologist Reinhard Thyssen, a team of experts from around the globe is dispatched into the subterranean maze to discover all they can before the caves completely flood.

Something lurks in the darkness, though…a creature that has evolved into a predator unlike any the world has ever known, and it’s up to the scientists to make sure that it never reaches the surface. If they can survive that long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Limit of Vision



  






Virgil Copeland is a young scientist working in a lab in Honolulu. With his research team, he’s developed an artificial life-form known as “LOVs,” an acronym for Limit Of Vision, because in size LOVs are just at the boundary of what the human eye can easily see.

LOVs contain bioengineered human neurons. They enhance brain function when implanted in test animals. Experimentation on humans is, of course, highly illegal. But it's the nature of brilliant and ambitious young minds to ignore the rules. Believing the LOVs to be perfectly safe, Virgil and his team experiment on themselves, using implanted LOVs to enhance their own cognitive abilities—until tragedy strikes, and the experiment is exposed.

In a desperate attempt to preserve the last of the LOVs, Virgil flees Honolulu. He takes refuge in the steamy Mekong Delta, where he finds unexpected allies: a maverick businessman, a defiantly independent journalist, and an artificial intelligence charged with overseeing the welfare of a tribe of homeless children. Together this unlikely group resolves to preserve and nurture Virgil’s LOVs—only to find themselves swept up in a whirlwind of runaway biotechnology, with compounding consequences ever more bizarre and unforeseeable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

NOTE: Book 1 is currently free.

*Shooting Star (Lawson Raines Book 2)*


  






When a woman is shot on his property, Lawson is thrust into a mystery fit for the big screen. But this is no movie, and the danger presented by the people he becomes entangled with couldn't be more real.

Caught between powerhouse producers and cartel bosses, Lawson and his partner Cassie must decipher what is true, who wants what, and most importantly how to keep from taking the fall. With each clue they uncover, the mystery deepens, and the consequences of being wrong become deadlier by the second. One false move and the truth could bury them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beyond the Blue Event Horizon (Heechee Saga Book 2)*




  






The story begins when the hero of _Gateway_ finances an expedition to a distant alien spaceship that may end famine forever. On the ship, the explorers find a human boy, and evidence that reveals a powerful alien civilization is thriving on a transport ship headed right for Earth….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Subhuman (A Unit 51 Novel Book 1)*





  






*THEY ARE NOT HUMAN.*
At a research station in Antarctica, five of the world’s top scientists have been brought together to solve one of the greatest mysteries in human history. Their subject, however, is anything but human . . .

*THEY ARE NOT NATURAL.*
Deep beneath the ice, the submerged ruins of a lost civilization hold the key to the strange mutations that each scientist has encountered across the globe: A misshapen skull in Russia. The grotesque carvings of a lost race in Peru. The mummified remains of a humanoid monstrosity in Egypt . . .

*THEY ARE NOT FRIENDLY.*
When a series of sound waves trigger the ancient organisms, a new kind of evolution begins. Latching onto a human host—crossbreeding with human DNA—a long-extinct life form is reborn. Its kind has not walked the earth for thousands of years. Its instincts are fiercer, more savage, than any predator alive. And its prey are the scientists who unleashed it, the humans who spawned it, and the tender living flesh on which it feeds . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tiny Blunders/Big Disasters: Thirty-Nine Tiny Mistakes That Changed the World Forever (Revised Edition)



  






How often does it happen that a single tiny mistake causes an entire civilization to collapse? More often than you think! Readers of Jared Knott's book, Tiny Blunders/Big Disasters, will be amazed at the little things that changed history in a big way. Here are a few examples:

A single document poorly designed by one single clerk in one single county changed the outcome of a presidential election and led directly to a major war. 
A soldier accidentally kicks a helmet off of the top of a wall and causes an empire to collapse. 
A small mechanical device several inches long fails to function, which changes the outcome of WWII and leads to the death of millions of people. 
A man fails to gather his army in time to defend against an attack because of the temptation of opium and a young slave woman. 
And many more!

Hypnotic and addictive, these well-researched, factual stories will keep you turning pages far past your bedtime. Human weakness at it very worst at critical moments. This book is the "Butterfly Effect" in human history reviewed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Haunted Mesa (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures)



  






The Navajo called them the Anasazi, the “ancient enemy,” and their abandoned cities haunt the canyons and plateaus of the Southwest. For centuries the sudden disappearance of these people baffled historians. Summoned to a dark desert plateau by a desperate letter from an old friend, renowned investigator Mike Raglan is drawn into a world of mystery, violence, and explosive revelations. Crossing a border beyond the laws of man and nature, he will learn of the astonishing world of the Anasazi and discover the most extraordinary frontier ever encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Horses Don't Fly: The Memoir of the Cowboy Who Became a World War I Ace



  






From breaking wild horses in Colorado to fighting the Red Baron's squadrons in the skies over France, here in his own words is the true story of a forgotten American hero: the cowboy who became our first ace and the first pilot to fly the American colors over enemy lines. 

Growing up on a ranch in Sterling, Colorado, Frederick Libby mastered the cowboy arts of roping, punching cattle, and taming horses. As a young man he exercised his skills in the mountains and on the ranges of Arizona and New Mexico as well as the Colorado prairie. When World War I broke out, he found himself in Calgary, Alberta, and joined the Canadian army. In France, he transferred to the Royal Flying Corps as an "observer," the gunner in a two-person biplane. Libby shot down an enemy plane on his first day in battle over the Somme, which was also the first day he flew in a plane or fired a machine gun. He went on to become a pilot. He fought against the legendary German aces Oswald Boelcke and Manfred von Richthofen, and became the first American to down five enemy planes. He won the Military Cross for conspicuous gallantry in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Rifleman Went To War*




  






As a Private in the Machine Gun Section, a rifle always on his shoulder, McBride served in France and Belgium from September 1915 to April 1917.

Weaving his experiences and observations into a gripping narrative, his account of his time in the Canadian Corps offers fascinating insight into the role of a Rifleman in WWI.

McBride’s emphasis on the use of the military rifle in sniping, its place in modern armament, and the work of the individual soldier is as valuable as the insight given into soldiers’ minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bobby Fischer Goes to War: How the Soviets Lost the Most Extraordinary Chess Match of All Time*




  






In the summer of 1972, with a presidential crisis stirring in the United States and the cold war at a pivotal point, the Soviet world chess champion Boris Spassky and his American challenger Bobby Fischer met in Reykjavik, Iceland for a chess match that held the world spellbound for two months with reports of psychological warfare, political intrigue, and cliffhangers. Thirty years later, David Edmonds and John Eidinow have set out to reexamine the story we recollect as the quintessential cold war clash between a lone American star and the Soviet chess machine. A mesmerizing narrative of hubris and despair, Bobby Fischer Goes to War is a biting deconstruction of the Bobby Fischer myth, a nuanced study on the art of brinkmanship, and a revelatory cold war tragicomedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

A Man Called Intrepid: The Incredible True Story of the Master Spy Who Helped Win World War II




  






_A Man Called Intrepid_ is the account of the world’s first integrated intelligence operation and of its master, William Stephenson. Codenamed INTREPID by Winston Churchill, Stephenson was charged with establishing—and running—a vast, worldwide intelligence network to challenge the terrifying force of Nazi Germany. Nothing less than the fate of Britain and the free world hung in the balance as INTREPID covertly set about stalling the Nazis by any means necessary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First Conspiracy: The Secret Plot to Kill George Washington*




  






In 1776, an elite group of soldiers were handpicked to serve as George Washington’s bodyguards. Washington trusted them; relied on them. But unbeknownst to Washington, some of them were part of a treasonous plan. In the months leading up to the Revolutionary War, these traitorous soldiers, along with the Governor of New York, William Tryon, and Mayor David Mathews, launched a deadly plot against the most important member of the military: George Washington himself.

This is the story of the secret plot and how it was revealed. It is a story of leaders, liars, counterfeiters, and jailhouse confessors. It also shows just how hard the battle was for George Washington and how close America was to losing the Revolutionary War.

In this historical page-turner, _New York Times_ bestselling author Brad Meltzer teams up with American history writer and documentary television producer, Josh Mensch to unravel the shocking true story behind what has previously been a footnote in the pages of history. Drawing on extensive research, Meltzer and Mensch capture in riveting detail how George Washington not only defeated the most powerful military force in the world, but also uncovered the secret plot against him in the tumultuous days leading up to July 4, 1776.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Primordial Earth: Book 1*




  






*This is their world, and we are the prey.*
After an unexplained event shifted entire cities millions of years into the past, life has become a daily struggle for survival. Rogue, tenacious and fierce, has never known anything except a harsh life on the streets of Prime City until she finds herself on the wrong side of the law... and the wall. 
*Nothing could’ve prepared her for the outside...*
Exiled, unarmed, and alone, she faces a perilous journey into a savage prehistoric world. With nothing but her wits, she sets out into the unknown. Can she find a way to survive or will the primordial land claim another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1 until 3 Feb 21.

*To The Center Of The Earth*



  






An old woman locked away in a Russian asylum has a secret—knowledge of a 500-year-old manuscript written by a long-dead alchemist that will show a passage to the mythical center of the Earth.

She knows it’s real because 50 years ago, she and a team traveled there. And only she made it back.

Today, caving specialist Mike Monroe leads a crew into the world’s deepest cave in the former Soviet Union. He’s following the path of a mad woman, and the words of an ancient Russian alchemist, that were the basis of the fantastical tale by Jules Verne.

But what horrifying things he finds will tear at his sanity and change everything we know about evolution and the world, forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Cuban: Hostage in Havana, Murder in Miami, Payback in Panama (The Cuban Trilogy)*




  






*A thrilling compilation of three complete novels from bestselling author Noel Hynd's Cuban Trilogy.

Hostage in Havana*
When Alexandra LaDuca illegally enters Cuba on the trail of an unsolved mystery, she gets more than she imagined. The stakes? Her life . . . plus a decades-old mystery to be solved, a pile of cash, and an unlikely defector. Espionage and unexpected romance smolder together in this exciting thriller set in Cuba’s isolated capital.
*Murder in Miami*
_Hostage in Havana_. Caught between the Dosi cartel and cocaine profits, and the surreal and the supernatural . . . there’s murder in Miami.
*Payback in Panama*
Alexandra LaDuca is at a crossroads. Her job is beating her up, emotionally and psychologically. And the moral battle between her faith and her responsibilities is taking its toll on her effectiveness. For the first time, she wonders how long she can last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Case of the Lazy Lover (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 1*




  






Defense lawyer Perry Mason is surprised to receive two checks from a stranger named Lola Allred. And when he speaks with Lola’s husband, he discovers the woman has run off with her daughter’s boyfriend—who happens to be an important witness in a lawsuit. Soon Mason’s caught up in a complicated case involving not only a missing witness but forgery and murder as well . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Case of the Green-Eyed Sister (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 4)*




  






Beautiful Sylvia Bain Atwood is overseeing her ailing father’s estate while her sister serves as his caregiver. But their father’s fortune has shadowy roots—and now one of his creditors is blackmailing the family.

When the situation escalates to murder, defense lawyer Perry Mason will have his hands full in this mystery in Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The World War II Trilogy: From Here to Eternity, The Thin Red Line, and Whistle*




  






*Three classic World War II novels in one collection, including the National Book Award winner From Here to Eternity.*

An army base at Pearl Harbor. The jungles of Guadalcanal. A veterans hospital on the home front. Inspired by his own experiences in the US Army, author James Jones’s World War II Trilogy stands as one of the most significant achievements in war literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dyatlov Pass: Based on the true story that haunted Russia*




  






*Inspired by real events.*

In February 1959, a group of friends went on a ski-hiking trip to a remote mountain in the northern Urals.

Something killed them...

When a rescue expedition eventually found their camp, they discovered that for some unknown reason, the nine friends had cut their way out of their tent (instead of simply opening the flaps) and fled down the mountain, half undressed and without their shoes. Some had died of hypothermia, while others had strange injuries which one medical examiner stated were consistent with a high-speed car crash. One of them had apparently had her tongue removed.

Alarmed and mystified, the Soviet government classified the case as top secret and closed off the region to all civilians for the next three years.

Years later, a man is discovered wandering in the wilderness, exhausted and terrified…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Gold Coast (John Sutter Book 1)*




  






Welcome to the fabled Gold Coast, that stretch on the North Shore of Long Island that once held the greatest concentration of wealth and power in America. Here two men are destined for an explosive collision: John Sutter, Wall Street lawyer, holding fast to a fading aristocratic legacy; and Frank Bellarosa, the Mafia don who seizes his piece of the staid and unprepared Gold Coast like a latter-day barbarian chief and draws Sutter and his regally beautiful wife, Susan, into his violent world. Told from Sutter's sardonic and often hilarious point of view,_ The Gold Coast_ is Nelson DeMille's captivating story laced with sexual passion and suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Stop Time: A Novel* 





  






Tom Hazard has just moved back to London, his old home, to settle down and become a high school history teacher. And on his first day at school, he meets a captivating French teacher at his school who seems fascinated by him. But Tom has a dangerous secret. He may look like an ordinary 41-year-old, but owing to a rare condition, he's been alive for centuries. Tom has lived history--performing with Shakespeare, exploring the high seas with Captain Cook, and sharing cocktails with Fitzgerald. Now, he just wants an ordinary life.

Unfortunately for Tom, the Albatross Society, the secretive group which protects people like Tom, has one rule: Never fall in love. As painful memories of his past and the erratic behavior of the Society's watchful leader threaten to derail his new life and romance, the one thing he can't have just happens to be the one thing that might save him. Tom will have to decide once and for all whether to remain stuck in the past, or finally begin living in the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Savior Generals: How Five Great Commanders Saved Wars That Were Lost - From Ancient Greece to Iraq*




  






Leading military historian Victor Davis Hanson returns to non-fiction in _The Savior Generals_, a set of brilliantly executed pocket biographies of five generals who single-handedly saved their nations from defeat in war. War is rarely a predictable enterprise--it is a mess of luck, chance, and incalculable variables. Today's sure winner can easily become tomorrow's doomed loser. Sudden, sharp changes in fortune can reverse the course of war.

These intractable circumstances are sometimes mastered by leaders of genius--asked at the eleventh hour to save a hopeless conflict, created by others, often unpopular with politics and the public.

These savior generals often come from outside the established power structure, employ radical strategies, and flame out quickly. Their careers often end in controversy. But their dramatic feats of leadership are vital slices of history--not merely as stirring military narrative, but as lessons on the dynamic nature of consensus, leadership, and destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Valuable Fiend: The CIA's First Paramilitary Strike Against the Iron Curtain*


  






In 1949, a newly minted branch of the CIA (the precursor of today’s National Clandestine Service), flush with money and burning with determination to roll back the Iron Curtain, embarked on the first paramilitary operation in the history of the agency. They hatched an elaborate plan, coordinated with the British Secret Intelligence Service, to foment popular rebellion and detach Albania, the weakest of the Soviet satellites in Europe, from Moscow’s orbit. The operation resulted in dismal failure and was shut down by 1954.

In _Operation Valuable Fiend_, Albert Lulushi gives the first full accounting of this CIA action, based on hundreds of declassified documents, memoirs, and recollections of key participants, including Albanian exiles recruited for missions and their Communist opponents. Up till now, the story of the operation has been obfuscated and even distorted. Some blamed the Soviet mole Kim Philby for sabotaging it; the communists credited the prowess of their secret police; and CIA memoirs were heavily sanitized. Lulushi documents a range of factors that led to the failure, from inexperienced CIA case officers outsmarted in spy-vs-spy games by their ruthless Stalinist opponents; to rivalries between branches of the CIA and between the agency and friendly intelligence services; and conflicts among anti-Communist factions that included Albania’s colorful exiled leader, King Zog.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on sale for $1.

*Spies Beneath Berlin*




  







*Operation Stopwatch/Gold, said CIA chief Alan Dulles, was one of the most valuable and daring projects ever undertaken.*

In 1955 it ran a tunnel 800 metres under the Russian sector of Cold War Berlin, and for more than a year tuned into Red Army intelligence. This was an almost impossible trick: apart from the technical wizardry needed, any noise or vibration could have given the game away. When snow fell panic measures were suddenly needed to prevent it thawing in a tell-tale line leading to the target building.

Trust, even between allies, was dangerous. Despite the Burgess and Maclean affair, the Americans had decided that co-operation was safe once more, and Stopwatch/Gold was a joint CIA/MI6 project using British expertise from a prototype in Vienna. This was a mistake: there was another mole in the British secret services, and the KGB knew about the tunnel even before it was built.

Why the KGB kept the secret to itself is one of the puzzles explored in this book. Was it inter-service rivalry? Was the British mole so valuable that the KGB sacrificed Red Army secrets rather than blow his cover? Or, since the Russians in fact had no plans to attack the West, did the KGB want that information leaked to reduce the risk of surprise strikes the other way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Pirate King: The Incredible Story of the Real Captain Morgan



  






_The Pirate King_ is the compelling true story of a Welshman who became one of the most ruthless and brutal buccaneers of the golden age of piracy. The inspiration for dozens of fictionalized pirates in film, television, and literature—as well the namesake of one of the world’s most popular rum brands—Captain Sir Henry Morgan was matchless among pirates and privateers. Unlike most of his contemporaries, he was not hunted down and killed or captured by the authorities. Instead he was considered a hero in England and given a knighthood and eventually was made governor of Jamaica. As Graham Thomas reveals in this fresh biography of this complex and intriguing character, Morgan was an exceptional military leader whose prime motivation was to amass as much wealth as he could by sacking and plundering settlements, towns, and cities up and down the Spanish Main.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Forgotten Highlander: An Incredible WWII Story of Survival in the Pacific*



  






Alistair Urquhart was a soldier in the Gordon Highlanders, captured by the Japanese in Singapore. Forced into manual labor as a POW, he survived 750 days in the jungle working as a slave on the notorious “Death Railway” and building the Bridge on the River Kwai. Subsequently, he moved to work on a Japanese “hellship,” his ship was torpedoed, and nearly everyone on board the ship died. Not Urquhart. After five days adrift on a raft in the South China Sea, he was rescued by a Japanese whaling ship.

His luck would only get worse as he was taken to Japan and forced to work in a mine near Nagasaki. Two months later, he was just ten miles from ground zero when an atomic bomb was dropped on Nagasaki. In late August 1945, he was freed by the American Navy—a living skeleton—and had his first wash in three and a half years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cover of Darkness: The Memoir of a World War Two Night-Fighter*



  






After completing intensive training Roderick Chisholm was thrust into the height of the Blitz to protect his country in the black of night.

Guided by rudimentary radar he, along with his fellow pilots of 604 Squadron, developed the art of night-fighter operations.

Fog, friendly-fire, disorientation, a Messerschmitt surprising you from behind — night-flying was a terrifying experience, even for skilled pilots, and Chisholm provides vivid insight into the hopes and fears of these men as they endeavoured to do their best in difficult conditions.

_Cover of Darkness_ records in fascinating detail how night-fighting progressed through the course of the war, initially through the use of radar, and later when Chisholm served in 100 Group Bomber Command developing radio counter-measures and organising fighter support for the bombers raiding Germany by night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*Midnight's Furies: The Deadly Legacy of India's Partition*



  






*An NPR and Seattle Times Best Book of the Year*

Nobody expected the events of 1947 in Southeast Asia to be so bloody. The liberation of India and the birth of Pakistan were supposed to realize the dreams of Muslims and Hindus who had been ruled by the British for centuries. Jawaharlal Nehru, Gandhi’s protégé and the political leader of India, believed Indians were an inherently nonviolent, peaceful people. Pakistan’s founder, Mohammad Ali Jinnah, was a secular lawyer, not a firebrand.

In August 1946, exactly a year before Independence, Calcutta erupted in street-gang fighting. A cycle of riots—targeting Hindus, then Muslims, then Sikhs—spiraled out of control. As the summer of 1947 approached, all three groups were arming themselves as the British rushed to evacuate. Some of the most brutal and widespread ethnic cleansing in modern history erupted on both sides of the new border, searing a divide between India and Pakistan that remains a root cause of many evils. From jihadi terrorism to nuclear proliferation, the searing tale told in _Midnight’s Furies_ explains all too many of the headlines we read today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE AMBASSADOR'S WIFE (THE INSPECTOR SAMUEL TAY NOVELS Book 1)*



  






The first body is in Singapore, on a bed in an empty suite at the Marriott Hotel. The second is in Bangkok, at a seedy apartment near the American embassy. Both American women, both viciously beaten and lewdly displayed. The FBI says it’s terrorism, but the whispers on the street tell a different story. They say a serial killer is stalking American women across Asia.

Inspector Samuel Tay is a little cranky, a little lonely, a little overweight, and he smokes way too much. A lot of people think he's a lousy policeman, but he's the best detective the Singapore cops have ever had. It makes the bosses nervous as hell to put this case in Tay's hands, but with something this tricky on their plate they know they have no choice.

Still, there's a big problem. Before Tay can even get the investigation started, everybody wants a piece of it. The FBI demands to take over the case, the American Diplomatic Security Service insists on being in charge, Bangkok's Special Branch won't allow itself to be ignored, Singapore's Internal Security Department is going to have a major say, and even the American Ambassador sticks his nose right into the middle of everything.

That's a lot of people walking all over Tay's murder case. But here's the thing. He realizes that none of them, not a single one, really want him to find the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*THE UMBRELLA MAN (THE INSPECTOR SAMUEL TAY NOVELS Book 2)*



  






*The first bomb cracked the Hilton like an egg. The second gutted the lobby of the Marriott. And the third peeled the front off of the Grand Hyatt.*

Three massive explosions, all at American hotels in the heart of the city, and all within a few horrifying seconds. Hundreds are dead and thousands are injured. Singapore is bleeding.
Inspector Samuel Tay is a senior inspector in the Special Investigation Section of Singapore CID, but he is frozen out of the investigation from the beginning. He has some serious enemies in Singapore’s Internal Security Department and he has even more enemies at the American embassy, so Tay is assigned routine cases while his colleagues join with the CIA and the FBI in a feverish search for the bombers.
Three days after the explosions, the smell of death still sticky in the city’s air, Tay is sent to a run-down apartment near the Malaysian border where two children have found the body of a Caucasian male with a broken neck. Tay feels an immediate connection with the dead man, although he doesn’t think he has seen him before.
As Tay searches the dead man’s past for clues to who he was and who his killer might have been, Tay’s own past begins to give up its secrets. A long-dead father he can barely remember reaches out of the grave to point to the truth about both the murdered man and the bombings.
And the horror of Singapore’s destruction becomes a personal horror for Samuel Tay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Curses! (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 5)*


  






Mayan ruins in the Yucatán . . . a secret room in a tomb . . . age‑old skeletons. To anthropologist Gideon Oliver, the renowned Skeleton Detective, the invitation to join the archaeological excavation of Tlaloc promises two months of paradise on Earth.

That is, until an ancient series of Mayan curses against desecrators of the site is unearthed. When the first one comes to pass (“The bloodsucking kinkajou will come freely among them”), it is taken by all as a practical joke. But by the time the fourth one is apparently consummated (“The one called Xecotcavach will pierce their skulls so that their brains spill onto the earth”), nerves have begun to fray and suspicions and discord are mounting.

The steamy jungles weigh down on the band of eccentric anthropologists as one by one the curses continue to materialize. It takes Gideon’s special talents for deduction—along with the enigmatic insights of Mexico’s one and only Mayan Indian inspector of the state judicial police—to resolve an ancient riddle and a modern, murderous mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragonflight: Volume I in The Dragonriders of Pern*



  






On a beautiful world called Pern, an ancient way of life is about to come under attack from a myth that is all too real. Lessa is an outcast survivor—her parents murdered, her birthright stolen—a strong young woman who has never stopped dreaming of revenge. But when an ancient threat to Pern reemerges, Lessa will rise—upon the back of a great dragon with whom she shares a telepathic bond more intimate than any human connection. Together, dragon and rider will fly . . . and Pern will be changed forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Ghost Hunter Next Door: A Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mystery (Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mysteries Book 1)



  






*The first rule of being a ghost whisperer: Don’t tell anyone.*
Seriously. Don’t.
Sure, it might sound harmless. A fun party trick, even. I assure you, it’s not.
How do I know? Well, let’s just say that I’ve had a lot of experience with this sort of thing, and nine times out of ten, it turns into an all-consuming disaster.
Being plagued by needy ghosts twenty-four/seven is one thing; being harassed by a horde of curious—or worse, grieving—flesh-and-blood people is an entirely different circus. I mean really, who wants to hold an impromptu séance in the middle of the cereal aisle? Not me, and the manager of the grocery store probably isn’t too crazy about the idea, either.
So, that’s it. If you’re a ghost whisperer, just keep your mouth shut and act normal. Ghosts? What ghosts?
Now, if only I would start listening to my own advice …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ghosts Gone Wild: A Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mystery (Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*here’s never a good time for a ghost crisis.*

However, it's particularly inconvenient while I'm trying to tackle my first wedding season. Between twelve hour days, an assistant with a case of butter fingers (not the chocolate kind), and the flood of tourists in town, I’m struggling to keep a grip on my sanity.

All I want is three months of peace from the spirit world.

But when local ghosts start going missing, I have to do something.

After all, it’s not like they go to the Hamptons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pawn's Gambit: And Other Stratagems*



  






*A collection of career-launching short fiction by #1 New York Times–bestselling author Timothy Zahn, including the Hugo Award–winning novella Cascade Point.*

Timothy Zahn shows an unparalleled mastership of science fiction in the fifteen tales gathered here.

“The Price of Survival” features an alien ship that arrives in our solar system without hostile intentions but with a desperate need whose fulfillment could destroy humanity. “The Giftie Gie Us” tells the story of two lonely survivors who find love among the ruins of a post-apocalyptic United States. And in “Pawn’s Gambit,” a human and his alien opponent face off over a game that will decide which one of them will return home.

This collection also includes the Hugo Award–winning novella _Cascade Point_ and nine other works of science fiction, post-apocalyptic drama, and humorous fantasy previously unpublished in book form.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Star Wars: Leia, Princess of Alderaan (Star Wars: Journey to Star Wars: The Last Jedi)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wall, Watchtower, and Pencil Stub: Writing During World War II*



  






It has been said that during times of war, the Muses fall silent. However, anyone who has read the major figures of mid-twentieth-century literature—Samuel Beckett, Richard Hillary, Norman Mailer, Albert Camus, Jean-Paul Sartre, and others—can attest that it was through writing that people first tried to communicate and process the horrors that they saw during one of the darkest times in human history even as it broke out and raged on around them.

_In Bearing Witness_, John Carpenter explores how across the world those who experienced the war tried to make sense of it both during and in its immediate aftermath. Writers such as Alexander Solzhenitsyn and Theodore Plievier questioned the ruling parties of the time based on what they saw. Correspondents and writer-soldiers like John Hersey and James Jones revealed the chaotic and bloody reality of the front lines to the public. And civilians, many of who remain anonymous, lent voice to occupation and imprisonment so that those who didn’t survive would not be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold War (Alexander King Book 2)*



  






*There's only one way to stop bioterrorism. Catch it before it spreads.*

Just one week after an entire town in Alaska mysteriously fell ill, all two hundred souls were dead.

Six months earlier, a famous Russian virologist entered Seattle for a World Health Conference, but then he disappeared.

Coincidence? The President of the United States doesn't think so, that's why he's sending in elite counterterrorism operative, Alexander King.

King might not know anything about bioweapons, but he's an expert at stopping bad people from doing bad things. And if he doesn't get his man this time, millions of lives could be lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Downburst (Rachel Hatch Book 2)*



  






_*Seeking answers to her father's death.
Hatch finds herself in a small town outside of Las Cruses, New Mexico.
Controlled by a vicious street gang.
A family caught in the crossfire.
Hatch sets out to make things right.*_

The quaint town of Luna Vista, turns out to be anything but. A ruthless gang runs a section of the town. In searching for the truth about her father's past, she's pitted against a criminal network that exposes the town's dark secret. Hatch puts her life on the line to help a boy escape the clutches of the gang. Her act puts her in peril.

She finds herself in a battle as treacherous as any she's faced before, against an enemy hellbent on stopping her. Danger lurks around every corner. Hatch 's code, a simple one, Help good people and punish those who hurt others, may prove more difficult a task as the forces against her mount. A whirlwind of threats converge like the unpredictable desert weather and threaten to crash down upon her.

Not afraid of a good fight, Hatch prepares herself for her most difficult battle of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Smoke Signal (Rachel Hatch Book 4)*



  






Rachel Hatch returns to Hawk's Landing after closing the chapter on her father's death. She wants nothing more than to reconnect with her family and to find a new sense of normal. But sometimes the gap between what you want and what you get is as wide as a canyon.

A death on a neighboring reservation has Sheriff Dalton Savage and his small department working overtime to figure out the truth. Hatch tries to maintain her distance from the case.

As the case investigation progresses, Hatch's past comes crashing back. To save the people who matter most in her life, Hatch must make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Journey of the Pharaohs (The NUMA Files Book 17)*



  






In 1074 B.C., vast treasures disappear from the tombs of Egyptian Pharaohs. In 1927, a daredevil American aviator vanishes on an attempted transcontinental flight. And in the present day, a fishing trawler--along with its mysterious cargo--sinks off the coast of Scotland. How are these three mysterious events connected? And, more importantly, what do they mean for Kurt Austin and his NUMA team?

As they search for answers, the NUMA squad join the agents of the British MI5 to take on a wide-reaching international conspiracy. Their common enemy is the Bloodstone Group, a conglomerate of arms dealers and thieves attempting to steal ancient relics on both sides of the Atlantic. Kurt and his team soon find themselves wrapped up in a treacherous treasure hunt as they race to find the lost Egyptian riches. . . before they fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Old Farmer's Almanac 2021*



  






Happy New Almanac Year! It’s time to celebrate the 229th edition of The Old Farmer’s Almanac! Long recognized as North America’s most-beloved and best-selling annual, the handy yellow book fulfills every need and expectation as a calendar of the heavens, a time capsule of the year, an essential reference that reads like a magazine. Always timely, topical, and distinctively “useful, with a pleasant degree of humor,” the Almanac is consulted daily by users from all walks of life, throughout the year.

The 2021 edition contains the fun facts, predictions, and feature items that have made it a cultural icon: traditionally 80 percent–accurate weather forecasts; notable astronomical events and time-honored astrological dates; horticultural, culinary, fashion, and other trends; historical hallmarks; best fishing days; time- and money-saving garden advice; recipes for refreshment; facts on folklore, farmers, home remedies, and husbandry; amusements and contests, plus too much more to mention—all in the inimitable way that the Almanac has done since 1792.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Queen's Peril



  






When fourteen-year-old Padmé Naberrie wins the election for Queen of Naboo, she adopts the name Amidala and leaves her family to the rule from the royal palace. To keep her safe and secure, she'll need a group of skilled handmaidens who can be her assistants, confidantes, defenders, and decoys. Each girl is selected for her particular talents, but it will be up to Padmé to unite them as a group. When Naboo is invaded by forces of the Trade Federation, Queen Amidala and her handmaidens will face the greatest test--of themselves, and of each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

A Pivot In Time (Alien Artifact Book 2) 



  






The Enigma Cube is an alien object of unlimited power, with technology that can catapult civilization to dizzying heights--or destroy it entirely. Kelly Connolly and Justin Boyd are determined to wield its power for good. But China has a cube of its own, and its motivations are much less benign . . .

Otto Richter is an unparalleled genius. To save his own life and reunite with Kelly and Justin in 2027, he's forced to travel back to Ancient Rome. But when he arrives things go horribly wrong. Now their reunion can only take place in the past. Worse, he learns that the alien cube plans to meddle with the timeline. To intervene at a point so pivotal, one wrong move by the time travelers could completely obliterate all of modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Nemesis Manifesto (Evan Ryder Book 1)*



  






Evan Ryder is a lone wolf, a field agent for a black-ops arm of the DOD, who has survived unspeakable tragedy and dedicated her life to protecting her country. When her fellow agents begin to be systematically eliminated, Evan must unravel the thread that ties them all together...and before her name comes up on the kill list.

The list belongs to a mysterious cabal known only as Nemesis, a hostile entity hell-bent on tearing the United States apart. As Evan tracks them from Washington D.C. to the Caucasus Mountains, from Austria to a fortress in Germany where her own demons reside, she unearths a network of conspirators far more complex than anyone could have imagined. Can Evan uproot them before Nemesis forces bring democracy to its knees?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Captain Bligh's Portable Nightmare: From the Bounty to Safety—4,162 Miles across the Pacific in a Rowing Boat* 




  






At dawn on April 28, 1789, Captain William Bligh and eighteen men from HMS _Bounty_ were herded onto a twenty-three-foot launch and abandoned in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Thus began their extraordinary journey to Java. Covering 4,162 miles, the small boat was battered by continuous storms, and the men on board suffered crippling illness, near starvation, and attacks by islanders. The journey was one of the greatest achievements in the history of European seafaring and a personal triumph for a man who has been misjudged by history.

_Captain Bligh's Portable Nightmare_ reveals Bligh's great mapmaking skills, used to particular effect while he was exploring with Captain Cook. We discover his guilt over Cook's death at Kealakekua Bay. We learn of the failure of the _Bounty_ expedition and the myths that surround the mutiny led by Lieutenant Fletcher Christian, the trials and retributions that followed Bligh's return to England, his successes as a navigator and as a vice admiral fighting next to Nelson at the Battle of Copenhagen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Alamein (Major Battles of World War Two) 



  






The Second Battle of El Alamein was a crucial turning point in the Second World War.

In the words of Winston Churchill: ‘It may almost be said: “Before Alamein we never had a victory. After Alamein, we never had a defeat”.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Warsaw Uprising: 1 August - 2 October 1944 (Major Battles of World War Two)*



  






By the summer of 1944 Poland had been occupied by Nazi forces for nearly five years, but on August 1 the people of Warsaw attempted to throw off their shackles and rise up against their Nazi oppressors.

For sixty-three days German tanks, planes and artillery crushed the ill-equipped Polish Home Army leading to the deaths of 16,000 Polish resistance fighters and over 150,000 civilians, as well as leaving only fifteen percent of the city intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Voyage of the Damned: A Shocking True Story of Hope, Betrayal, and Nazi Terror *



  






On May 13, 1939, the luxury liner _St. Louis_ sailed from Hamburg, one of the last ships to leave Nazi Germany before World War II erupted. Aboard were 937 Jews—some had already been in concentration camps—who believed they had bought visas to enter Cuba. The voyage of the damned had begun.

Before the _St. Louis_ was halfway across the Atlantic, a power struggle ensued between the corrupt Cuban immigration minister who issued the visas and his superior, President Bru. The outcome: The refugees would not be allowed to land in Cuba.

In America, the Brown Shirts were holding Nazi rallies in Madison Square Garden; anti-Semitic Father Coughlin had an audience of fifteen million. Back in Germany, plans were being laid to implement the final solution. And aboard the _St. Louis_, 937 refugees awaited the decision that would determine their fate.

Gordon Thomas and Max Morgan Witts have re-created history in this meticulous reconstruction of the voyage of the _St. Louis_. Every word of their account is true: the German High Command’s ulterior motive in granting permission for the “mission of mercy;” the confrontations between the refugees and the German crewmen; the suicide attempts among the passengers; and the attitudes of those who might have averted the catastrophe, but didn’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Threat Level Alpha (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 6)*



  






They strike without warning, in key locations around the world. In Russia, a Soviet-era storage facility is raided by terrorists. In the Philippines, an important international conference is under siege. In the United States, Dan Morgan is stalked by Russian agents. And at Berkeley, Morgan’s daughter is kidnapped with other students and taken to a remote laboratory. The attacks are neither coincidental nor random. They are part of a carefully orchestrated plan by a new and merciless organization. As Zeta Division struggles to make sense of the international chaos, Dan Morgan races to stop a deadly biochemical weapon—one that Morgan’s daughter is being forced to help build…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Vigilant Spy (A Yuri Kirov Thriller Book 4)



  






*Once a spy . . .* 
Granted asylum by the United States, former Russian naval intelligence officer Yuri Kirov wants nothing more than to live peacefully with his adopted American family. But first the underwater technology expert must pay a price . . .

Yuri is drafted by the CIA. His mission: assist U.S. spies with uncovering the secret behind the People’s Republic of China’s new weapon system, codename SERPENT. The radical antisubmarine technology erases America’s advantage in underseas warfare.

Amid the turmoil of escalating tension between China and Russia, Yuri’s team is inserted by a spy sub onto Hainan Island in the South China Sea. The mission spirals out of control, leaving Yuri trapped with a CIA officer and a beautiful, high-ranking Chinese engineer. With PRC forces closing in and war between superpowers about to break out, there is only one avenue of escape left. That route will pit Yuri against China’s full might and power . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dead Lions (Slough House Book 2)*



  






*The CWA Gold Dagger Award-winning British espionage novel about disgraced MI5 agents who inadvertently uncover a deadly Cold War-era legacy of sleeper cells and mythic super spies. *

The disgruntled agents of Slough House, the MI5 branch where washed-up spies are sent to finish their failed careers on desk duty, are called into action to protect a visiting Russian oligarch whom MI5 hopes to recruit to British intelligence. While two agents are dispatched on that babysitting job, though, an old Cold War-era spy named Dickie Bow is found dead, ostensibly of a heart attack, on a bus outside of Oxford, far from his usual haunts. 

But the head of Slough House, the irascible Jackson Lamb, is convinced Dickie Bow was murdered. As the agents dig into their fallen comrade's circumstances, they uncover a shadowy tangle of ancient Cold War secrets that seem to lead back to a man named Alexander Popov, who is either a Soviet bogeyman or the most dangerous man in the world. How many more people will have to die to keep those secrets buried?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Riding Shotgun (A Red Ryan Western Book 1)* 




  






If anyone knows the road to purgatory, it’s Red Ryan. As a stagecoach guard, he’s faced holdups, ambushes, and all-out attacks from every kill-crazy outlaw, Indian, and prairie rat. But even he’s a bit reluctant to take on his next job: riding shotgun with his driver Buttons Muldoon on a stage bound from Fort Concho, Texas, to Fort Bliss. Word has it, the Apaches are on the warpath. They’re being led by the vicious war chief Ilesh, which means “Lord of the Earth.” And this lord means business, as in slaughtering every Texan from here to El Paso. Red wants to postpone the stage. But an army major’s beautiful but stubborn wife insists they leave—or she’ll go it alone. So Red has no choice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Man of Affairs* 




  






Sam Glidden owed all his success to the opportunities he''d received from Thomas McGann, president of the Harrison Corporation. But now McGann was dead, and Mike Dean, a wildly flamboyant business speculator, was looking to add the Harrison Corporation to his long list of conquests.

McGann''s spoiled offspring, Tommy and Louise, saw the chance to make instant big bucks by selling out their shares. But Sam Glidden couldn''t stand to see everything he''d worked for gobbled up by a barracuda like Mike Dean. So he wangled an invitation to the sand-and-surf soiree Dean planned for Louise and Tommy in the Bahamas ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Light Fantastic: A Novel of Discworld



  






Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent, bestselling novels have garnered him a revered position in the halls of parody next to the likes of Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen.

In _The Light Fantastic_, only one individual can save the world from a disastrous collision. Unfortunately, the hero happens to be the singularly inept wizard Rincewind, who was last seen falling off the edge of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Equal Rites: A Novel of Discworld*



  






In _Equal Rites_, a dying wizard tries to pass on his powers to an eighth son of an eighth son, who is just at that moment being born. The fact that the son is actually a daughter is discovered just a little too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Contrary Pleasure*



  






For years the Delevan family image reflected only the best of everything - wealth, position, influence, and the kind of expensive good looks that take generations to cultivate. No one dared suspect that their glittering façade, their cherished privacy masked hidden lusts, furtive pleasures and twisted dreams that would soon erupt into a pattern of strange violence that threatened to destroy them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Flash of Green*



  






James Wing was only trying to help his friend''s widow. At least that''s what he told himself after he warned Kat Hubble that the beautiful bay that she and her neighbours had struggled to save was now going to be sold to developers. He knew he shouldn''t have told her anything. He was a reporter, trained to reveal nothing. But he was falling in love with her.

Political treachery and private greed had already softened up the town for the big sell-out. All that had to be done now was to silence a few stubborn citizens. Kat Hubble was one of them - and blackmail was their favourite weapon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Q-in-Law: Star Trek, the Next Generation, No 18 (Star Trek: The Next Generation)*



  






When two powerful rival families of the spacefaring merchant race called the Tizarin are to be joined through marriage, the_U.S.S. Enterprise™_ is chosen as the site for the wedding. Though Captain Picard is pleased by the happy duty, his pleasure is cut short by the arrival of the Federation delegate from Betazed: Lwaxana Troi -- the mother of ship's counsellor, Deanna Troi.

Despite Lwaxana Troi's romantic overtures toward the captain, the celebration seems to go smoothly until the situation is further complicated by the arrival of the notorious and all powerful being called Q -- who has come to examine and challenge the human concept of love. Suddenly, the festivities are in turmoil, the powerful Tizarin families are on the verge of war, and Lwaxana Troi is determined to teach Q a lesson in love that he will never forget...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Q-Squared (Star Trek: The Next Generation)



  






In all of his travels Captain Jean-Luc Picard has never faced an opponent more powerful that Q, a being from another continuum that Picard encountered on his very first mission as Captain of the _Starship Enterprise™._ In the years since, Q has returned again and again to harass Picard and his crew. Sometimes dangerous, sometimes merely obnoxious, Q has always been mysterious and seemingly all-powerful.

But this time, when Q appears, he comes to Picard for help. Apparently another member of the Q continuum has tapped into an awesome power source that makes this being more powerful than the combined might of the entire Q continuum. This renegade Q is named Trelane -- also known as the Squire of Gothos, who Captain Kirk and his crew first encountered over one hundred years ago. Q explains that, armed with this incredible power, Trelane has become unspeakably dangerous.

Now Picard must get involved in an awesome struggle between super beings. And this time the stakes are not just Picard's ship, or the galaxy, or even the universe -- this time the stakes are all of creation...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Stargazer: Oblivion*



  






*Captain Jean Luc Picard accepts a courageous mission which he soon finds could be a deadly trap in this Star Trek: The Next Generation novel.*

In 1893 a time-traveling Jean-Luc Picard encountered a long-lived alien named Guinan, who was posing as a human to learn Earth's customs. During this "first encounter," Picard saved Guinan's life, a favor she would never forget.

Five centuries later, Captain Picard, now commander of the _Starship Enterprise_ ™, brought Guinan aboard as the ship's "bartender." The hope was that her wisdom and inner peace would provide a moral grounding for Picard's crew as they experienced the dangers of space.

Because he hadn't yet made his trip through time, Picard had no knowledge of his nineteenth-century meeting with Guinan.

But he did remember a different first encounter with the mysterious El-Aurian—a tumultuous adventure in which Picard and Guinan would risk their lives in a maze of interplanetary intrigue, with the future of the known universe at stake.

This is the story of that fateful meeting, and of a Guinan very different from the woman we think we know—a person wracked by pain and longing, shaken to the roots of her soul.

A Guinan who yearns for oblivion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. WARNING: There seems to be two versions of this book, the other is at $9. Verify price before buying.

*Star Trek: Signature Edition: Imzadi Forever (Star Trek: The Next Generation)*



  






*The Star Trek: Signature Edition series continues with this thrilling adventure featuring Commander Spock, Captain Kirk, and the U.S.S. Enterprise.*

Imzadi: to the people of the planet Betazed, including Counselor Deanna Troi of the _Starship Enterprise,_™ it means "beloved" and denotes that which can never be truly broken.

Yet to whom does Deanna's heart truly belong?

Commander William Riker was the first Deanna called Imzadi. Long before they served together on board the _Enterprise,_ they shared a tempestuous love affair back on Betazed. And even now, many years later, Riker will embark on a desperate journey across time and space to save Deanna's life.

But Riker is not the only Starfleet officer to capture Deanna's heart. Lieutenant Commander Worf, the fierce Klingon warrior, is also drawn to Deanna's gentle and caring nature. Brought together by fate, he and Deanna share an unexpected passion that tests the bonds between Troi and Riker—even as a deadly Romulan conspiracy threatens them all!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Triangle: Imzadi II*



  






Even in the 24th century, three is definitely a crowd.
*Imzadi:* to the people of the planet Betazed, including Counselor Deanna Troi of the _Starship Enterprise_™, it means "beloved" and denotes a special closeness that can never be truly broken. Or can it?
In his acclaimed earlier novel, _Imzadi,_ bestselling author Peter David explored the special bond between Deanna Troi and Commander William T. Riker. It revealed new facets of their long and intimate relationship and put that bond to its ultimate test in a powerful and unforgettable story that remains one of the most popular _Star Trek_® adventures ever published. _Imzadi_ was a _New York Times_ bestseller in both hardcover and paperback.
Now David examines the heart of Deanna Troi from an altogether different perspective, as he reveals for the first time the full story of Troi's troubled romance with Lieutenant Commander Worf.
At first glance, they cannot be more different. She is an empath, gentle and acutely sensitive to the needs and feelings of others. He is a fierce Klingon warrior, dedicated to a harsh and warlike code of honor. Brought together, however, by a common need to care for Alexander, Worf's troubled, motherless son, they discover hidden reserves of courage and compassion within each other.
Soon mutual respect leads to much stronger emotions as they embark on an unexpected courtship, much to the surprise and discomfort of William Riker.
But does Worf's future truly lie with Deanna...or on a distant outpost called _Deep Space 9_™? And whom indeed shall Troi ultimately call "imzadi"?
_Imzadi II_ is a compelling story, an untold chapter in the history of the _Starship Enterprise_™.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Barrier Island*



  






Tucker Loomis is a hard and dangerous man with a ruthlessness all West Bay fears and respects, and an improbable amount of money. Wade Rowley is a common man who aspires to honour but gets caught up in the footwork of a skilled swindler.

In a pitiless game, with a few harsh rules and just one way of keeping score, the wrong man will die. And another will get away with more than murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Old Man*



  






To all appearances, Dan Chase is a harmless retiree in Vermont with two big mutts and a grown daughter he keeps in touch with by phone. But most sixty-year-old widowers don’t have multiple driver’s licenses, savings stockpiled in banks across the country, or two Beretta Nanos stashed in the spare bedroom closet. Most have not spent decades on the run.

Thirty-five years ago, as a young army intelligence hotshot, Chase was sent to Libya to covertly assist a rebel army. When the plan turned sour, Chase acted according to his conscience—and triggered consequences he never could have anticipated. To this day, someone still wants him dead. And just when he thought he was finally safe, Chase is confronted with the history he spent much of his life trying to escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wolves at the Door: The True Story of America's Greatest Female Spy*



  






Virginia Hall left her comfortable Baltimore roots in 1931 with dreams of becoming a Foreign Service Officer, but her gender—and her wooden leg—kept her from pursuing politics. As Hitler advanced across Europe, she put her gift for languages to use with the British Special Operations Executive, a secret espionage organization. She was soon deployed to occupied France where she located drop zones, helped prisoners of war flee to England, and secured safe houses for agents.

Soon, wanted posters appeared throughout France, offering a reward for Hall’s capture. By 1942, Hall had to flee France via the only route possible: an arduous hike on foot through the frozen Pyrénées Mountains. Upon her return to England, the American espionage organization, the Office of Special Services, recruited her and sent her back to France disguised as an old peasant woman. While there, she was responsible for killing 150 German soldiers and capturing 500 others. Sabotaging communications and directing resistance activities, her brave work helped change the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night of the Fox (The Dougal Munro and Jack Carter Novels Book 1)*



  






In May of 1944, shipwrecked American Colonel Hugh Kelso washes up on the shore of Nazi-occupied Jersey—with a valuable secret. As one of the few men with knowledge of the impending invasion of Normandy, Kelso must be rescued at all costs.

Enter Harry Martineau, a covert British operative charged with the dangerous mission of impersonating a Nazi officer to infiltrate Jersey and retrieve—or silence—Colonel Kelso. It is not only their lives that hang in the balance . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boys of ’67: Charlie Company’s War in Vietnam*



  






In the spring of 1966, while the war in Vietnam was still popular, the US military decided to reactivate the 9th Infantry Division as part of the military build-up. Across the nation, farm boys from the Midwest, surfers from California and city-slickers from Cleveland opened their mail to find greetings from Uncle Sam. Most American soldiers of the Vietnam era trickled into the war zone as individual replacements for men who had become casualties or had rotated home. Charlie Company was different as part of the only division raised, drafted and trained for service. From draft to the battlefields of South Vietnam, this is the unvarnished truth from the fear of death to the chaos of battle, told almost entirely through the recollections of the men themselves. This is their story, the story of young draftees who had done everything that their nation had asked of them and had received so little in return – lost faces of a distant war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Waffen-SS in Combat (Images of War)* 




  






This is the photographic history of the Waffen-SS in combat on all fronts. The short six-year history of the Waffen-SS spanned triumph and disaster, and their story can be traced through these powerful images, which clearly document the reality of combat from 1940 to 1945.

These rare images span the combat history of the Waffen-SS from the optimism of the opening phases of the war in the west through to the challenges of Barbarossa and the long and bloody retreat against a numerically far superior enemy in both the east and the west. The powerful photographic record is essential reading for anyone with an interest in the course of the war from the German perspective and clearly demonstrated the scale of the task undertaken by the Waffen-SS on all fronts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Culloden: The History and Archaeology of the Last Clan Battle*



  






In battle at Culloden Moor on 16 April 1746 the Jacobite cause was dealt a mortal blow. The power of the Highland clans was broken. And the image of sword-wielding Highlanders charging into a hail of lead delivered by the red-coated battalions of the Hanoverian army has passed into legend. The battle was decisive—it was a turning point in British history. And yet our perception of this critical episode tends to be confused by mistaken, sometimes partisan views of the events on the battlefield. So, what really happened at Culloden? In this fascinating and original book, a team of leading historians and archaeologists reconsiders every aspect of the battle. They examine the latest historical and archaeological evidence, question every assumption, and rewrite the story of the campaign in vivid detail. This is the first time that such a distinguished team of experts has focused on a single British battle. The result is a seminal study of the subject, and it is a landmark publication of battlefield archaeology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Five Days from Defeat: How Britain Nearly Lost the First World War*



  






On March 21, 1918, Germany initiated one of the most ferocious offensives of the First World War. During the so-called Kaiserschlacht, German troops advanced on Allied positions in a series of attacks that caused massive casualties, separated British and French forces, and drove the British back toward the Channel ports.

Five days later, as the German advance continued, one of the most dramatic summits of the war took place in Doullens. The outcome was to have extraordinary consequences. For the first time, an Allied supreme commander—the French General Foch—was appointed to command all the Allied armies, while the statesmen realized that unity of purpose rather than national interest was ultimately the key to success. Within a few months, a policy of defense became one of offense, paving the way for British success at Amiens and the series of unbroken British victories that led Germany to plead for armistice.

Victory in November 1918 was a matter for celebration; excised from history was how close Britain came to ignominious defeat just eight months earlier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Messenger Box Set: Books 1-6*



  






Dash never asked to be a mech pilot, but fate has other plans.

On the run and out of chances, he guides his ship and crew into the heart of a relic older than the galaxy itself—and find himself on the edge of an eternal war he never knew existed.

The relic is a mech, lost to history and forgotten by all who remain. Built by an ancient race to be the ultimate weapon, the machine is capable of unspeakable destruction, and its discovery could unhinge the balance of power throughout known space.

Worse still, the A.I. inside the machine speaks of an ancient evil that will soon arrive--a race whose power far exceeds anything humanity has ever witnessed.

Only the Messenger can stand against them, the A.I. tells its new pilot. Only you can do what must be done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins: The Complete Series: Books 1-5* 




  






Esther and Noah Lysander are the twin children of General Ryck Lysander, Commandant of the Marine Corps, leader of the Evolution, and Chairman of the Federation. Told that their father and mother have been assassinated, they are both devastated. Cut adrift, they each decide to enlist in the Corps—but for different reasons. Esther feels it is her duty to carry on the family legacy, confident that she can excel and reach the top. Noah simply wants to earn his father’s pride, even if it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect Assassin: A David Slaton Novel* 




  






*One Perfect Shot Will Change the Course of History*

Christine Palmer, a young American doctor sailing solo across the Atlantic, makes an incredible discovery—a man narrowly clinging to his life in the frigid waters. But there is much more to this desperate survivor than meets the eye.

David Slaton is a Kidon—a highly-trained, highly-precise, and highly-dangerous assassin. The Kidon is both the hunter and the hunted, and he and Christine are in grave danger. Will they win in this race against time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Assassin's Silence: A David Slaton Novel*



  






When it comes to disappearing, David Slaton has few equals. Police in three countries have written off trying to find him. His old employer, Mossad, keeps no forwarding address. Even his wife and son are convinced he is dead. So when an assault team strikes, Slaton is taken by surprise. He kills one man and manages to escape.

Half a world away, in the baleful heat of the Amazon, an obscure air cargo company purchases a derelict airliner. Teams of mechanics work feverishly to make the craft airworthy. On the first flight, the jet plunges toward the ocean.

The CIA assesses the two spectacles: a practiced killer leaving a trail of bodies across Europe, and a large airplane disappearing without a trace. The two affairs are increasingly seen to be intertwined. Langley realizes the killer is a man long thought to be dead, and the lost airliner has been highly modified into a tool of unimaginable terror.

When their worst fears are realized, Langley must trust the one man who can save them: David Slaton, the perfect assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I Was Legion (Imperium of Terra Book 1)*



  






Earth is not the cradle of humanity. It is the Throne.

Almost four hundred years the Terran Imperium has languished, an Empire in name only. The young colonies exploded out of the Diaspora Era, supplanting the homeworld in importance as they left a broken world in their wake. Earth's people, guided by the Conwin line, have clawed and climbed from the darkness left the night the lights went out. They built and rebuilt the weary and weakened world they inherited, even when it seemed bent on killing them from sheer spite.

For the new generation, such as Young Eryn Aubrey, a new day seems set to dawn with the Empress' Tri-Centennial surprise announcement of hope and empowerment to the people. There are others, however, who are not nearly so enthused with what The Conwin has to say.

The Empire is a sleeping giant, goaded awake amidst tragedy, betrayal, and the machinations of conspiracy.

Loyalties will be tested, oaths broken, and bonds reforged. And into the galaxy a confused, angry, woken giant is set loose upon those long used to mocking its existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*High-Rise: A Novel (Movie Tie-in Editions)*



  






When explosive loyalties form inside a luxurious apartment block isolated from the rest of society, modern elevators become fierce battlegrounds and cocktail parties degenerate into marauding attacks on “enemy” floors. In this chilling tale, humanity slips into violent reverse as once-peaceful residents, driven by primal urges, re-create a world ruled by the laws of the jungle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Ball Four (RosettaBooks Sports Classics Book 1)



  






When _Ball Four_ was published in 1970, it created a firestorm. Bouton was called a Judas, a Benedict Arnold, and a “social leper” for having violated the “sanctity of the clubhouse.” Baseball commissioner Bowie Kuhn tried to force Bouton to sign a statement saying the book wasn’t true. Ballplayers, most of whom hadn’t read it, denounced the book. It was even banned by a few libraries.

Almost everyone else, however, loved _Ball Four_. Fans liked discovering that athletes were real people—often wildly funny people. David Halberstam, who won a Pulitzer for his reporting on Vietnam, wrote a piece in _Harper’s_ that said of Bouton: “He has written . . . a book deep in the American vein, so deep in fact that it is by no means a sports book.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rama II*



  






Years ago, the enormous, enigmatic alien spacecraft _Rama_ sailed through our solar system as mind-boggling proof that life existed—or _had_ existed—elsewhere in the universe. Now, at the dawn of the twenty-third century, another ship is discovered hurtling toward us.

A crew of Earth’s best and brightest minds is assembled to rendezvous with the massive vessel. They are armed with everything we know about Raman technology and culture. But nothing can prepare them for what they are about to encounter on board _Rama II_: cosmic secrets that are startling, sensational—and perhaps even deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*2061: Odyssey Three (Space Odyssey Series Book 3)*



  






The third book in Clarke’s beloved Space Odyssey continues the story of Heywood Floyd, survivor of two previous encounters with the mysterious monoliths and the alien intelligences behind them. Floyd is chosen as one of a handful of celebrity guests to witness the first manned touchdown on the surface of Halley’s Comet on the privately-owned spaceship _Universe_.

But on Jupiter’s moon Europa, scientists have spotted the sudden appearance of a single diamond the size of a mountain—a fragment of Jupiter’s core. When the spaceship _Galaxy_ is hijacked and forced to crash into Europa’s ocean, the _Universe_ is diverted from its original mission to rescue the crew.

Now Heywood Floyd must once again survive an encounter with HAL, David Bowman, and the mysterious monolith-building race with its own inscrutable agenda to shape the destiny of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*3001: The Final Odyssey (Space Odyssey Series Book 4)*



  






On an ill-fated mission to Jupiter in 2001, the mutinous supercomputer HAL sent crewmembers David Bowman and Frank Poole into the frozen void of space. Bowman’s strange transformation into a Star Child is traced through the novels _2010_ and _2061_. But now, a thousand years after his death, Frank Poole is brought back to life—and thrust into a world far more technically advanced than the one he left behind.

Poole discovers a world of human minds interfacing directly with computers, genetically engineered dinosaur servants, and massive space elevators built around the equator. He also discovers an impending threat to humanity lurking within the enigmatic monoliths. To fight it, Poole must join forces with Bowman and HAL, now fused into one corporeal consciousness—and the only being with the power to thwart the monoliths’ mysterious creators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Domino Pattern (Quadrail Book 4)*



  






The Chahwyn created the Spiders to keep their intra-galactic transportation system, the Quadrail, safe and running smoothly, and contracted ex-security agent Frank Compton to protect its integrity. So far, Compton and his half-human, half-Chahwyn partner, Bayta, have had their hands full keeping this essential link between occupied worlds open and preventing the evil collective intelligence called the Modhri from using it to spread their mind-controlling infection. But now a new threat has boarded, one that troubles even the Modhri.

While the Quadrail is en route to the farthest edge of the galaxy, a murder by poison occurs—then another and another—dark happenings that are not only disturbing but also technically impossible. The system Compton and Bayta have been charged with protecting is in grave danger of derailment, and unless they can get to the deep roots of a sinister conspiracy, chaos will come to the ordered universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ordinary Superheroes* 




  






Millenia ago martian superheroes defeated an ancient evil, who was imprisoned on a moon of Jupiter. Neglected for centuries, the prison is about to fail, giving the ancient evil a second chance to wipe out all life in the solar system. Unfortunately, the martians have gone extinct so it’s up to earth’s superheroes to save the day. Worse, there’s only one man who even knows of the threat, and he’s not a superhero. On the plus side, training teams of superheroes to save the world is what he does.

Mr Macho, Mockingbird, and the Mega Ninja were just ordinary college student/superheroes doing ordinary student things like attending class and ordinary superhero things like foiling bank robberies and catching drug dealers until one night when they returned to their apartment and found a strange old man with a mystical amulet sitting on their couch. Unfortunately, while he can teach them how to teleport to other planets, he has no idea how to repair the prison. Did the amulet pick correctly this time, and will they figure out what they need to do before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wizard:: The Life and Times of Nikolas Tesla*



  






Nikola Tesla (1856-1943), credited as the inspiration for radio, robots, and even radar, has been called the patron saint of modern electricity. Based on original material and previously unavailable documents, this acclaimed book is the definitive biography of the man considered by many to be the founding father of modern electrical technology. Among Tesla’s creations were the channeling of alternating current, fluorescent and neon lighting, wireless telegraphy, and the giant turbines that harnessed the power of Niagara Falls.

This essential biography is illustrated with sixteen pages of photographs, including the July 20, 1931, _Time_ magazine cover for an issue celebrating the inventor’s career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Final Target (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 9)*



  






Jonathan Grave and his partner Boxers have just been given the kind of suicide mission they specialize in. Dropping into the Mexican jungle, they must infiltrate a drug cartel’s compound and extract a kidnapped DEA agent. But when Grave and Boxers retrieve the hostage and return to the exfil point, all hell breaks loose.

Ambushed, abandoned, and attacked on all sides, their only hope of survival lies inside a remote orphanage where innocent children have been targeted for death. Even if Grave can lead the others to safety across a hundred miles of treacherous, enemy-filled jungle, he can’t shake the feeling that something bigger is at play. A vast conspiracy of international power players who take no prisoners—and leave no survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Total Mayhem (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 11)



  






America is under fire. One by one, simultaneous terror attacks have left the country reeling. The perpetrators are former Special Forces operatives working for ISIS. Jonathan Grave and his team are called to go undercover and eliminate the traitors. No need to collect intel. No need for arrest. Wipe them out—and get out.

The assaults are rehearsals for extreme disaster. A plot codenamed Retribution. One terrorist is willing to talk—for a price. Grave’s only resort is to slip into a dark web where everything can be exposed. Where the rules of engagement do not hold. The bombs have been set and Grave is the one being hunted. Unless he can save himself first, a terrorist plot of unimaginable scope will become history’s deadliest disaster . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hellfire (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 12)*



  






For hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave, every mission is a matter of life or death. But he faces his most personal challenge yet when two boys are abducted while being driven to Resurrection House, the school Jonathan founded as a sanctuary for children of incarcerated parents. The boys were entrusted to Jonathan’s care. Now they’re missing. It’s time to fight fire with fire . . .

The boys’ mom, Connie Kendall, is awaiting trial on drug smuggling charges. Prosecutors want her to testify against the brutal Cortez Cartel to help bring down their ruthless operations. If she cooperates, she’ll get an easier sentence. But with her kids in the grip of the cartel, her lips are sealed.

As Jonathan and his team of skilled operatives close in on the kidnappers, they realize that their enemies aren’t just hell-bent on selling drugs. Rival factions have even deadlier agendas. The clock is ticking on an attack that could kill thousands in a single breath. And it’s almost zero
hour . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ike: An American Hero*



  






_Ike_ is acclaimed author Michael Korda's sweeping and enthralling biography of Dwight David Eisenhower, arguably America's greatest general and one of her best presidents—a remarkable man in an extraordinary time, the hero who won the war and thereafter kept the peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Red Snow: The Memoirs of a German Soldier on the Eastern Front*



  






Gunter Koschorrek wrote his illicit diary on any scraps of paper he could lay his hands on, storing them with his mother on infrequent trips home on leave. The diary went missing, and it was not until he was reunited with his daughter in America some forty years later that it came to light and became Blood Red Snow.The authors excitement at the first encounter with the enemy in the Russian Steppe is obvious. Later, the horror and confusion of fighting in the streets of Stalingrad are brought to life by his descriptions of the others in his unit their differing manners and techniques for dealing with the squalor and death. He is also posted to Romania and Italy, assignments he remembers fondly compared to his time on the Eastern Front.This book stands as a memorial to the huge numbers on both sides who did not survive and is, some six decades later, the fulfilment of a responsibility the author feels to honour the memory of those who perished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*War As I Knew It*



  






General George S. Patton, Jr., was one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. War As I Knew It is the personal and candid account of his celebrated, relentless crusade across western Europe during World War II. The Book is an absorbing narrative that draws from Patton's vivid memories of battle and his detailed diaries, covering the moment the Third Army exploded onto the Brittany Peninsula to the final Allied casualty report. The result is not only a grueling, human account of daily combat and heroic feats—including a riveting look at the Battle of the Bulge—but a valuable chronicle by one of the most brilliant military strategists in history. In these fascinating and frank memoirs, Patton speaks out with intense personal feelings about the Second World War, the art of war, and the soldier’s life. He gives us an unforgettable self-portrait of an American professional soldier caught in the toils of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All Present and Accounted For: The 1972 Alaska Grounding of the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis and the Heroic Efforts that Saved the Ship*



  






It was late November—one of the coldest periods to be on a ship near Alaska. The Coast Guard Cutter Jarvis had run aground during a severe storm and was taking on water. The engine room flooded, disabling the engines. Mountainous seas and gale force winds pounded the Jarvis, and to make matters worse, the ship was floating toward a rocky coastline that would surely destroy it and probably kill most, if not all, of the men.

The ship’s captain ordered an emergency message be sent to the Seventeenth Coast Guard District Office in Juneau requesting Coast Guard assistance. But there were no Coast Guard assets near enough to provide immediate help.

At 7:04 p.m., for one of the few times in Coast Guard history, a MAYDAY call for help would come from a Coast Guard vessel.

This is the incredible story of the grounding and near sinking of the USCGC Jarvis and how her crew fought to save their ship—and themselves—from disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Conversations with Major Dick Winters: Life Lessons from the Commander of the Band of Brothers*



  






*On the hellish battlefields of World War II Europe, Major Dick Winters led his Easy Company—the now-legendary Band of Brothers—from the confusion and chaos of the D-Day invasion to the final capture of Hitler’s Eagle’s Nest.*

Winters was a quiet, reluctant hero whose modesty and strength drew the admiration of not only his men, but millions worldwide. Now comes the story of his last years as witnessed and experienced by his good friend Cole C. Kingseed.

Kingseed shares the formative experiences that made Winters such an effective leader. He addresses Winters’s experiences and leadership during the war, his intense, unbreakable devotion to his men, his search for peace both without and within after the war, and how fame forced him to make adjustments to an international audience of well-wishers and admirers, even as he attempted to leave a lasting legacy before joining his fallen comrades. Following Winters’s death on January 2, 2011, the outpouring of grief and adulation for one of this nation’s preeminent leaders of character, courage, and competence showed just how much of an impact Dick Winters left on the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battlegrounds: The Fight to Defend the Free World*



  






Across multiple administrations since the end of the Cold War, American foreign policy has been misconceived, inconsistent, and poorly implemented. As a result, America and the free world have fallen behind rivals in power and influence. Meanwhile threats to security, freedom, and prosperity, such as nuclear proliferation and jihadist terrorism have grown. In BATTLEGROUNDS, H.R. McMaster describes efforts to reassess and fundamentally shift policies while he was National Security Advisor. And he provides a clear pathway forward to improve strategic competence and prevail in complex competitions against our adversaries.
BATTLEGROUNDS is a groundbreaking reassessment of America’s place in the world, drawing from McMaster’s long engagement with these issues, including 34 years of service in the U.S. Army with multiple tours of duty in battlegrounds overseas and his 13 months as National Security Advisor in the Trump White House. It is also a powerful call for Americans and citizens of the free world to transcend the vitriol of partisan political discourse, better educate themselves about the most significant challenges to national and international security and work together to secure peace and prosperity for future generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Magicians: A Novel*




  






Quentin Coldwater is brilliant but miserable. A high school math genius, he’s secretly fascinated with a series of children’s fantasy novels set in a magical land called Fillory, and real life is disappointing by comparison. When Quentin is unexpectedly admitted to an elite, secret college of magic, it looks like his wildest dreams have come true. But his newfound powers lead him down a rabbit hole of hedonism and disillusionment, and ultimately to the dark secret behind the story of Fillory. The land of his childhood fantasies turns out to be much darker and more dangerous than he ever could have imagined. . . .

The prequel to the _New York Times _bestselling book _The Magician King _and the #1 bestseller _The Magician's Land_, _The Magicians_ is one of the most daring and inventive works of literary fantasy in years. No one who has escaped into the worlds of Narnia and Harry Potter should miss this breathtaking return to the landscape of the imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Repairman: The Complete Series (The Repairman Series)* 




  






Got a problem? Mike Reardon, the repairman, can fix it. As a Marine, Mike Reardon, was taught to search and destroy, now he has to do what he knows best.
The repairman and his crew travel the world with the goal of solving the biggest and toughest problems. They always have their work cut out for them, but the most important goal is staying alive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Suriname Job: A Case Lee Novel (Volume 1)*



  






When a mysterious client asks former Delta Force operator Case Lee to investigate a rebellion in South America, he uncovers an incredible global conspiracy. Welcome to revolution, murder, and behind-the-curtains intrigue. As events unfold, the spies and mercenaries come to a hard realization. You may mess with a lot on this good earth, but you don’t mess with Case Lee.

A murdered wife. A bounty on his head. Case lives an isolated life on the Ace of Spades, an old wooden cruiser plying the waters of the Intracoastal Waterway from Virginia to Florida. His only friends are a collection of former Delta Force teammates spread across the globe. And an enigmatic broker of clandestine information, Jules of the Clubhouse.

Case wants out. But when he returns from South America, bounty hunters arrive. And in their search for him discover his special skills. Very special skills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Outcast Starship: The Complete Series (Books 1-9)* 




  






*Over 2,000 pages of nonstop action!* Two decades after he was banished from his homeworld for a disaster that still haunts him, Eli Bryce and his crew of unrepentant troublemakers struggle to survive on the edges of the galaxy.

But when they rescue a near-dead castaway with an impossible secret, everything changes.

Soon, the greatest conspiracy in the galaxy is unfolding around them and they have no choice but to fight.

But what can one ship full of outcasts do to save Earth and the rest of the galaxy from annihilation?

_More than anyone could imagine._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Nevada Job: (A Case Lee Novel Book 7)



  






A global battle for the world’s most precious material. Deadly events swirl under the watchful eyes of spies and a ruthless billionaire.

With thousands of lives at stake, a reluctant Case Lee enters the scene.
Never bet against the little guy.
It was a low-key investigation. Until signals flared that danger lay ahead with people’s lives a throw-away commodity. It started in Bolivia’s Chaco region. A vast lawless area where life is cheap and raw power rules the roost. As the search for rare elements heats up, Case runs into spies and mercenaries and a village living in terror. While he’s no superhero, no caped crusader, Case Lee knows he can’t walk away. With so many lives at stake, he flips the switch and brings special skills to the table. Very special skills.
The trail leads back to the Nevada wildlands. The billionaire tycoon now knows the individual responsible for disrupting his global operations and paints a target on Case’s back, aided by corrupt politicians and dirty cops. Meanwhile, spies lurk in the background. Whose side are they on?
Word quickly spreads among his former Delta teammates, who arrive and lend a hand. Outnumbered and outgunned, with powerful forces allied against them, they make a stand. With no quarter asked. Or given.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky's Marines: The Complete Series (Books 1-9)*



  






*Over 2,500 pages of nonstop action!*
INCLUDES THREE BONUS STORIES AND THE FIRST BOOK IN THE _LUCKY'S MERCS_ SERIES

*"Like Starship Troopers on CRACK!"* _-Goodreads reviewer_

Ambushed behind enemy lines and left for dead along with a handful of privates so green they actually respect his authority, Lance Cpl. Lucky Lee Savage has to master his inner demons, manage the ambitions of his foul-mouthed AI, and figure out what is tearing a hole in the fabric of space-time before everything goes tits up.

Lucky wouldn't bet on the universe. One thing he will bet on: Somewhere, somehow, somebody is going to pay for all this. And he's going to be right there to pull the trigger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky's Mercs: Books 1-4*



  






*Sergeant Lucky Lee Savage was once a Marine in the galaxy's mightiest empire.* But that was before the empire went belly up and everything in the universe went with it.

Now, Lucky and his ragtag crew of misfits and ex-soldiers are on their own — navigating the endless conflicts in the outer worlds and hoping to score a big payday.

When a job with Lucky's old employer comes along, it looks like their luck might be turning. But it quickly goes sideways, and they find themselves in the middle of a massive manhunt for a deadly experiment gone wrong.

Can the mercs save the day? Who knows. They're just trying to save their own skin.

_It wouldn't hurt to get paid, either._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Long Way Back to the River Kwai: Memories of World War II*



  






Loet Velmans was seventeen when the Germans invaded Holland. He and his family fled to London on the Dutch Coast Guard cutter _Seaman’s Hope_ and then sailed to the Dutch East Indies—now Indonesia—where he joined the Dutch army. In March 1942, the Japanese invaded the archipelago and made prisoners of the Dutch soldiers. For the next three and a half years Velmans and his fellow POWs toiled in slave labor camps, building a railroad through the dense jungle on the Burmese-Thailand border so the Japanese could invade India. Some 200,000 POWs and slave laborers died building this Death Railway. Velmans, though suffering from malaria, dysentery, malnutrition, and unspeakable mistreatment, never gave up hope. Fifty-seven years later he returned to revisit the place where he should have died and where he had buried his closest friend. From that emotional visit sprung this stunning memoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Termination Orders (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 1)



  






In this explosive novel of world-class suspense, former Black Ops veteran Leo J. Maloney traces a lethal conspiracy from the frontlines of battle to the backrooms of Washington to a single assassin's bullet. . .
*Termination Orders*
Once a trained killer for the CIA, Dan Morgan has built a new life for himself. But when he receives a desperate plea from his former Black Ops partner--reportedly killed in a foreign battle zone--he flies to help. It should be a routine mission, extracting a human asset from the region. But it's not routine; it's an ambush. Now Morgan is running for his life, holding crucial evidence. With his contacts dead and family in danger, Morgan must take on a full-scale conspiracy in the highest echelons of a vast global network that plays by its own rules--when it suits them.
For Dan Morgan, it's about to come to an end in Washington, D.C., on a national stage, in the crosshairs of a killer. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Beyond the Last Path: A Buchenwald Survivor's Story*



  






*This is the story of No. 22483, who had been shipped from Belgium to Buchenwald.*

It records what he saw and felt during his calvary from Antwerp to the Malin distribution camp in France and from there to the extermination camp of Buchenwald.

He was one of the few people who both entered a Nazi concentration camp and left again.

This is his remarkable personal story that records his experiences of one of the most harrowing events in human history.

Buchenwald concentration camp was one of the first and largest camps to be built on German soil and during the years that Weinstock spent there he kept company with other Jews, Poles, Slavs, political prisoners and many other men and women that the Nazi’s deemed subhuman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bury Him: A Memoir of the Viet Nam War*



  






In this frank, engaging memoir, Captain Chamberlain chronicles the missions, personal courage and sacrifice of the Marines he was privileged to command; painfully recalls the unspeakable order he and his Marines were forced to obey; and the cover-up which followed. Nearly four decades later, Captain Chamberlain makes right what was wrong; brings closure to the family of a fallen and abandoned warrior; and attempts to put to rest the guilt which plagued his military career and life. Unlike most books on the Viet Nam War, this book is written at a tactical level by a Marine Company Commander who was there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Hades Factor: A Covert-One Novel*



  






A homeless man in Boston, an Army Major in California, and a teenage girl in Atlanta all die suddenly and painfully--each a victim of an unknown doomsday virus. For three days, a team of scientists is a U.S. government laboratory has been frantically trying to unlock the virus's secrets. When the leading researcher from that lab, Lt. Col. Jonathan Smith, returns from overseas, he barely survives a series of well-orchestrated attempts made on his life. By the time Smith eludes his pursuers and makes it home, he discovers that the virus has claimed its fourth victim, Dr. Sophia Russell--Smith's fiancee. Devastated and enraged, Smith quickly uncovers evidence that his lover's death was no accident--that someone out there has the virus, and the pandemic that threatens hundreds of millions of lives is no accident. But wherever he turns, Smith finds that some unseen force has blocked his quest for information.

Not knowing whom to trust, Smith assembles a private team to search for the truth behind the deadly virus. While the death toll mounts, their quest leads to the highest levels of power and the darkest corners of the earth, as they match wits with a determined genius--and as the fate of the world lies in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: The Never Ending Sacrifice*



  






A boy looks up. He sees a Cardassian's hand on his shoulder and knows that this is usually a prelude to a beating or, if he is fortunate enough, arrest. The boy knows how many disappeared during the Occupation of Bajor. So he does the one thing he can think of: he bites the Cardassian. Then the nightmare begins.

He is ripped from the family that took him in as an orphan, clothed him, fed him, always loved him unconditionally. And no matter how earnest, how caring the commander of Deep Space 9 is, the boy knows this is all a horrible mistake. How can someone from Starfleet judge him by what he looks like, not by what he is? He prays to the Prophets; he is Bajoran. They all keep telling him that the test proves the large Cardassian man is his father, that the other Cardassian -- that oily gul -- took him away from his father. But the boy keeps telling them that he is Bajoran, he only wants to go home with his father. So they send Rugal home -- to Cardassia.

On the homeworld of the Cardassian Union where sacrifice and devotion to the state are surpassed only by the government's need to keep its people in check, one very lonely boy discovers that if he doesn't resist, his life -- like those of so many others -- will be added to the tally of the never-ending sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Douglas Bader*



  






*Group Captain Sir Douglas Bader, whose dazzling success as a fighter pilot with artificial legs made him a national hero, was a British national treasure.*


His courage was remarkable, as was the way he defied his handicap.

The film _Reach for the Sky_ brought Bader’s life into cinemas, and Robert Jackson's classic biography was the first to document his life.

After a lonely childhood Bader’s early reputation as a sportsman and a daredevil made him popular with his contemporaries. But he was also an irritation to his superiors, a pattern which continued throughout his life, and hid an academic ability which won him a scholarship to St Edward’s School and a cadetship at the elite RAF College in Cranwell.

After his accident, Bader was determined to rejoin the RAF. As a pilot, he was an tactical innovator, a man who confronted the methods of other pilots. When he was a Prisoner of War, Bader’s antagonism toward his guards, and his political pronouncements in later life, sometimes provoked his colleagues, but never lost him their lasting respect and admiration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dam Busters: The True Story of the Inventors and Airmen Who Led the Devastating Raid to Smash the German Dams in 1943*



  






The night of May 16, 1943: Nineteen specially adapted Lancaster bombers take off from an RAF airfield in Lincolnshire, England, each with a huge nine-thousand-pound cylindrical bomb strapped underneath it. Their mission: to destroy three hydroelectric dams that power the Third Reich’s war machine.

It was a suicide mission from the outset. First the men had to fly extremely low, at night, and in tight formation over miles of enemy-occupied territory. Then they had to drop with pinpoint precision a complicated spinning cylindrical bomb that had never before been used operationally. More than that, the entire operation had to be put together in less than ten weeks in order to hit the dams when water levels were still high enough for the bombs to be effective.

The visionary aviation engineer Barnes Wallis hadn’t even drawn up plans for his concept when the bouncing bomb was green-lighted. What followed was an incredible race against time that, despite numerous setbacks, became one of the most successful and significant bombing raids of all time. “Holland has delved into the new trove” of declassified documents “to shed light on this weapons program, the politics of its development and the eventual mission” (_The Wall Street Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Livia Lone (A Livia Lone Novel Book 1)*


  






Seattle PD sex-crimes detective Livia Lone knows the monsters she hunts. Sold by her Thai parents along with her little sister, Nason; abused by the men who trafficked them; marooned in America…the only thing that kept Livia alive as a teenager was her determination to find Nason.
Livia has never stopped looking. And she copes with her failure to protect her sister by doing everything she can to put predators in prison.
Or, when that fails, by putting them in the ground.
But when a fresh lead offers new hope of finding Nason and the men who trafficked them both, Livia will have to go beyond just being a cop. Beyond even being a vigilante. She’ll have to relive the horrors of the past. Take on one of the most powerful men in the US government. And uncover a conspiracy of almost unimaginable evil.
In every way, it’s an unfair fight. But Livia has two advantages: her unending love for Nason—
And a lifelong lust for vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Night Trade (A Livia Lone Novel Book 2)*


  






For sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, a position with a government anti-trafficking task force is a chance to return to Thailand to ferret out Rithisak Sorm, the kingpin behind her own childhood ordeal.
But after a planned takedown in a nightclub goes violently awry, Livia discovers that she’s not the only one hunting Sorm. Former marine sniper Dox has a score to settle, too, and working together is the only way to take Sorm out.
Livia and Dox couldn’t be less alike. But they share a single-minded creed: the law has to serve justice. And if it doesn’t, justice has to be served another way.
What they don’t know is that in threatening Sorm, they’re also threatening a far-reaching conspiracy—one involving the highest levels of America’s own intelligence apparatus. It turns out that killing Sorm just might be the easy part. The real challenge will be payback from his protectors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*All the Devils (A Livia Lone Novel Book 3)*



  






Ten years ago, the daughter of Homeland Security Investigations agent B. D. Little vanished into thin air. So did seven other girls—the crimes all bearing the same signature characteristics.
Now the disappearances have begun again. And Agent Little’s efforts to investigate are being blocked by forces far above his pay grade. Desperate, he turns to Seattle sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, the most obsessive hunter of predators Little knows.
Livia will need that obsessiveness, and a lot more. Because the two men Little is pursuing are fearsome. Both Special Forces veterans with a dozen tours in Iraq between them. Both sadists and serial rapists. And one, the congressman scion of the vice president of the United States—a man who will use all his power to protect his son’s secrets and further his own ambitions.
The conspirators have all the assets and all the angles. And every reason to believe they’ll evade justice, as they always have before.
They don’t understand that for Livia Lone, justice is only a guideline. Revenge is the rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Killer Ascendant (Previously Published as Requiem for an Assassin) (A John Rain Novel)



  






Hunted and finally cornered, John Rain faces his deadliest enemy ever: himself.
For Rain, “the most charismatic assassin since James Bond” (_San Francisco Chronicle_), getting out of the life was never going to be easy. But with a new identity in Paris, and the help of his lover, Mossad agent Delilah, he was beginning to leave the killing business behind.
And then he receives a message from rogue CIA operative Jim Hilger: We have your friend Dox. Do as we tell you, or he dies.
For a professional like Rain, the choice ought to be easy: do the job—a series of three hits—and save his friend and partner. But how does Rain know Hilger won’t kill Dox, anyway, once the assignment is complete? How does he know each of the hits isn’t simultaneously a setup for Rain himself? Most of all, how can he control the killing rage Hilger’s lethal game of extortion reignites inside him?
From the deceptively tranquil beaches of Bali, to the backstreets and boulevards of Paris, to the urban canyons of Silicon Valley and New York and the old killing fields of Vietnam, Rain must grapple with his age, his enemies, and, most of all, with the killer inside himself in a battle not even Rain can hope to survive intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

A Clean Kill in Tokyo (Previously Published as Rain Fall) (A John Rain Novel) 



  






Name: John Rain.
Vocation: Assassin.
Specialty: Natural Causes.
Base of operations: Tokyo.
Availability: Worldwide.
Half American, half Japanese, expert in both worlds but at home in neither, John Rain is the best killer money can buy. You tell him who. You tell him where. He doesn’t care about why…
Until he gets involved with Midori Kawamura, a beautiful jazz pianist—and the daughter of his latest kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Zero Sum (A John Rain Novel)*


  






Returning to Tokyo in 1982 after a decade of mercenary work in the Philippines, a young John Rain learns that the killing business is now controlled by Victor, a half-Russian, half-Japanese sociopath who has ruthlessly eliminated all potential challengers. Victor gives Rain a choice: kill a government minister or die a grisly death. But the best route to the minister is through his gorgeous Italian wife, Maria, a route that puts Rain on a collision course not only with Victor but with the shadowy forces behind the Russian’s rise to dominance—and the longings of Rain’s own conflicted heart.
It’s a battle between kingpin and newcomer, master and apprentice, a zero-sum contest that can only end with one man dead and the other the world’s foremost assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Old Bones (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 4)



  






“With the roar of thunder and the speed of a galloping horse comes the tide to Mont St. Michel,” goes the old nursery song. So when the aged patriarch of the du Rocher family falls victim to the perilous tide, even the old man’s family accepts the verdict of accidental drowning.
But too quickly, this “accident” is followed by a bizarre discovery in the ancient du Rocher chateau: a human skeleton, wrapped in butcher paper, beneath the old stone flooring. Professor Gideon Oliver, lecturing on forensic anthropology at nearby St. Malo, is asked to examine the bones. He quickly demonstrates why he is known as the “Skeleton Detective,” providing the police with forensic details that lead them to conclude that these are the remains of a Nazi officer believed to have been murdered in the area during the Occupation. Or are they? Gideon himself has his doubts. Then, when another of the current du Rochers dies—this time via cyanide poisoning—his doubts solidify into a single certainty: Someone wants old secrets to stay buried . . . and is perfectly willing to eradicate the meddlesome American to make that happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Friday the Rabbi Slept Late (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 1)*



  






David Small is the new rabbi in the small Massachusetts town of Barnard’s Crossing. Although he’d rather spend his days engaged in Torah study and theological debate, the daily chores of synagogue life are all-consuming—that is, until the day a nanny’s body is found on the rain-soaked asphalt of the temple’s parking lot.

When the young woman’s purse is discovered in Rabbi Small’s car, he will have to use his scholarly skills and Talmudic wisdom—and collaborate with the Irish-Catholic police chief—to exonerate himself and find the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Risk (The Archy McNally Series Book 3)*



  






*A seductive socialite entangles a Palm Beach sleuth in a viper’s nest of lust and larceny in this New York Times bestseller.*
Checking out the background of a wealthy client’s prospective daughter-in-law should be easy money for Palm Beach private investigator Archy McNally—until people around gorgeous socialite Theodosia Johnson start being killed off at an alarming rate. The first to die is Theodosia’s portrait painter, who gets his throat slashed. Next, a blackmailing stripper ends up with a bullet in her head. McNally must expose the killer, but it’s Theodosia, herself, who turns out to be the biggest mystery of all. When she sets out to seduce McNally, he isn’t sure whether he’s being played, so he orchestrates his own scam to uncover the truth. If his scheme backfires, it could cost the dapper detective his livelihood—and his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Trial (The Archy McNally Series Book 5)*



  






Business is booming at Whitcomb Funeral Homes in southern Florida. Called in to investigate this inexplicable uptick, Palm Beach private investigator Archy McNally finds himself in the middle of a most unusual case. In the past six months, Whitcomb has shipped out five hundred dead bodies. Why are so many caskets leaving the Sunshine State and being airlifted to New York, Boston, and Chicago? And why did Whitcomb’s comely comptroller come to McNally & Son in the first place? Further complicating McNally’s life are his air-headed buddy, Binky Watrous, who wants to be his private-eye assistant, and his faithful love, Connie Garcia, who’s got her spies when it comes to McNally’s weakness for the ladies. Murder worthy of the headline _Death-styles of the Rich and Famous_ add to McNally’s tribulations. And the next set of human remains could be his.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*1st to Fight (Earth at War)*



  






*I retired from the USMC, and now I write about space marines.

I never thought I’d actually become one.*

As a sci-fi author with a hit TV show, I have a few ideas about what alien invaders are supposed to look like. In my stories, they’re technologically advanced monsters, with tentacles, and no faces.

Turns out I was right about the technology.

And about how angry they’d be.

But the way they look…that’s more terrifying than even I could have imagined.

They look exactly like us.

Because they are us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild Fire (John Corey Book 4)*



  






*From #1 New York Times bestselling author Nelson DeMille comes a suspenseful new novel featuring Detective John Corey and an all-too-plausible conspiracy to detonate a nuclear bomb in two major American cities.*

Welcome to the Custer Hill Club--an informal men's club set in a luxurious Adirondack hunting lodge whose members include some of America's most powerful business leaders, military men, and government officials. Ostensibly, the club is a place to gather with old friends, hunt, eat, drink, and talk off-the-record about war, life, death, sex and politics. But one Fall weekend, the Executive Board of the Custer Hill Club gathers to talk about the tragedy of 9/11 and what America must do to retaliate. Their plan is finalized and set into motion.

That same weekend, a member of the Federal Anti-Terrorist Task Force is reported missing. His body is soon discovered in the woods near the Custer Hill Club's game reserve. The death appears to be a hunting accident, and that's how the local police first report it, but Detective John Corey has his doubts. As he digs deeper, he begins to unravel a plot involving the Custer Hill Club, a top-secret plan known only by its code name: Wild Fire. Racing against the clock, Detective Corey and his wife, FBI agent Kate Mayfield, find they are the only people in a position to stop the button from being pushed and chaos from being unleashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Moon Shot: The Inside Story of America's Apollo Moon Landings* 




  






On October 4, 1957, the Soviet Union launched Sputnik I, and the space race was born. Desperate to beat the Russians into space, NASA put together a crew of the nation’s most daring test pilots: the seven men who were to lead America to the moon. The first into space was Alan Shepard; the last was Deke Slayton, whose irregular heartbeat kept him grounded until 1975. They spent the 1960s at the forefront of NASA’s effort to conquer space, and _Moon Shot_ is their inside account of what many call the twentieth century’s greatest feat—landing humans on another world. Collaborating with NBC’s veteran space reporter Jay Barbree, Shepard and Slayton narrate in gripping detail the story of America’s space exploration from the time of Shepard’s first flight until he and eleven others had walked on the moon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Sky Below: A True Story of Summits, Space, and Speed [Kindle in Motion]



  






An epic memoir from a man whose life is defined by exploration and innovation, _The Sky Below_ re-creates some of the most unforgettable adventures of our time. From dramatic, high-risk spacewalks to author Scott Parazynski’s death-defying quest to summit Mount Everest—his body ravaged by a career in space—readers will experience the life of an elite athlete, physician, and explorer.

This intimate, compelling account offers a rare portrait of space exploration from the inside. A global nomad raised in the shadow of NASA’s Apollo missions, Parazynski never lost sight of his childhood dream to one day don a spacesuit and float outside the airlock. With deep passion, unbridled creativity, resilience, humility, and self-deprecation, Parazynski chases his dream of the ultimate adventure experience, again and again and again. In an era that transitioned from moon shots to the Space Shuttle, space station, and Mars research, Parazynski flies with John Glenn, tests jet packs, trains in Russia to become a cosmonaut, and flies five missions to outer space (including seven spacewalks) in his seventeen-year NASA career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scorpion Strike (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 10)*



  






For Jonathan Grave and Gail Bonneville, the Crystal Sands Resort just off Mexico’s Pacific coast is the perfect getaway—until gunshots shatter the night. Wealthy guests are yanked out of their rooms and forced to submit to their captors’ demands. But Grave and Bonneville are no ordinary vacationers. The Russian mercenaries who invade their bungalow receive a deadly surprise. And the two skilled operatives escape into the jungle.

It won’t be long before the invaders turn this tropical paradise into a powder keg that will set off global chaos. Grave may be without weapons—and cut off from his usual tactical team—but he’s never without resources. Bold action is the only solution. Like the scorpion, Grave must strike fast and hard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Spies Who Never Were: The True Story of the Nazi Spies Who Were Actually Allied Double Agents 



  






*The thrilling true story of the daring double agents who thwarted Hitler’s spy machine in Britain and turned the tide of World War II.*

After the fall of France in the mid-1940s, Adolf Hitler faced a British Empire that refused to negotiate for peace. With total war looming, he ordered the Abwehr, Germany’s defense and intelligence organization, to carry out Operation Lena—a program to place information-gathering spies within Britain.

Quickly, a network of secret agents spread within the United Kingdom and across the British Empire. A master of disguises, a professional safecracker, a scrubwoman, a diplomat’s daughter—they all reported news of the Allied defenses and strategies back to their German spymasters. One Yugoslav playboy codenamed “Tricycle” infiltrated the highest echelon of British society and is said to have been one of Ian Fleming’s models for James Bond.

The stunning truth, though, was that every last one of these German spies had been captured and turned by the British. As double agents, they sent a canny mix of truth and misinformation back to Hitler, all carefully controlled by the Allies. As one British report put it: “By means of the double agent system, we actually ran and controlled the German espionage system in this country.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fall of Europe*



  






He boasted his empire would last a thousand years; it collapsed within a decade.

This was Adolf Hitler's Europe - the formidable fortress that cast its last shadow across half the world and which, indeed, seemed nearly ready to sustain itself for a millennium. But it was corroding from within before the Allies stormed the walls.

The Fall of Europe tells us why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Liquidator (Boysie Oakes Thriller Book 1)



  






Paris, 1944.

As the city is liberated, Sergeant Boysie Oaks kills two Germans attempting to assassinate an Intelligence Corps officer named Mostyn.

Two decades later, the suave, sadistic Mostyn has become the Second-in-Command of British Special Security.

He recruits the man he believes is a master assassin -- Boysie Oakes -- to quietly murder potential security risks.

He is 'The Liquidator'.

But is Boysie the right man for the job?

He is preparing to take Mostyn's secretary to the Cote D'Azur for a weekend of romance.

Yet what starts as a few days of seduction in the Mediterranean sun turns into a nightmare for Boysie as he becomes more and more embroiled in Operation Coronet.

Captured, the tables are turned, and the assassin becomes the target.

Boysie Oakes will need all his wits to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Only Woman in the Room: A Novel* 




  






Born of Jewish parents, her beauty almost certainly saved her from the rising Nazi party and led to marriage with an Austrian arms dealer. Underestimated in everything else, she overheard the Third Reich's plans while at her husband's side and understood more than anyone would guess. She devised a plan to flee in disguise from their castle, and the whirlwind escape landed her in Hollywood. She became *Hedy Lamarr*, screen star.

But she kept a secret more shocking than her heritage or her marriage: she was a scientist. And she had an idea that might help the country fight the Nazis and revolutionize modern communication...if anyone would listen to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.
*Hitler's Monsters: A Supernatural History of the Third Reich*



  






The Nazi fascination with the occult is legendary, yet today it is often dismissed as Himmler’s personal obsession or wildly overstated for its novelty. Preposterous though it was, however, supernatural thinking was inextricable from the Nazi project. The regime enlisted astrology and the paranormal, paganism, Indo-Aryan mythology, witchcraft, miracle weapons, and the lost kingdom of Atlantis in reimagining German politics and society and recasting German science and religion.

In this eye-opening history, Eric Kurlander reveals how the Third Reich’s relationship to the supernatural was far from straightforward. Even as popular occultism and superstition were intermittently rooted out, suppressed, and outlawed, the Nazis drew upon a wide variety of occult practices and esoteric sciences to gain power, shape propaganda and policy, and pursue their dreams of racial utopia and empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Departure*



  






En route to London from New York, Flight 305 suddenly loses power and crash-lands in the English countryside, plunging a group of strangers into a mysterious adventure that will have repercussions for all of humankind.
Struggling to stay alive, the survivors soon realize that the world they’ve crashed in is very different from the one they left. But where are they? Why are they here? And how will they get back home?
Five passengers seem to hold clues about what’s really going on: writer Harper Lane, venture capitalist Nick Stone, German genetic researcher Sabrina Schröder, computer scientist Yul Tan, and Grayson Shaw, the son of a billionaire philanthropist.
As more facts about the crash emerge, it becomes clear that some in this group know more than they’re letting on—answers that will lead Harper and Nick to uncover a far-reaching conspiracy involving their own lives. As they begin to piece together the truth, they discover they have the power to change the future and the past—to save our world . . . or end it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Assassin (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 2)*



  






Code named Cobra, former CIA agent Dan Morgan is pulled in when every other option has failed. His mission: find Nikolai Novokoff, a ruthless KGB officer turned international arms dealer. Locate the weapons of mass destruction that the rogue terrorist is threatening to unleash on the world. And terminate with extreme prejudice…

In the world of clandestine ops, where the line between friends and enemies is constantly shifting, especially in the halls of Washington, Morgan must survive a merciless maze of deceit—and risk everything—to stop a madman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reaper: Threat Zero: A Sniper Novel (The Reaper Series Book 2)*



  






A convoy of cars carrying several family members of the President’s cabinet to Camp David for “Family Day” is ambushed, killing and wounding wives, husbands and children.

Immediately in the aftermath, Vick Harwood watches a Facebook live feed of his former ranger buddy Sammie Samuelson’s apparent suicide and confession in his Thurmont, Maryland apartment, just one mile from Camp David. Remnants of a firefight are in the background: sniper rifle, rocket launchers, and ammunition. Simultaneously, an intruder breaks into Harwood’s house.

Harwood arrives in Thurman to investigate the suicide and, with the help of attractive FBI agent Valerie Hinojosa, traces evidence left by Samuelson to a fiendish plot involving transnational terrorists and domestic political opponents.

Meanwhile, the president wants retribution, and will stop at nothing to get it. Harwood joins Team Valid, whose mission is to kill the family members of terrorists and eliminate their seed from the earth. Team Valid, consisting of Hinojosa, Harwood, a Navy SEAL sniper, and a Marine Force Recon sniper, travels to Crimea, Iran, and Azerbaijan before realizing the mission is not what it seems. Harwood struggles to balance his orders with his sense of right and wrong—without losing his life in the process. As Samuelson is implicated in the Camp David ambush, it is a race to protect his remaining family and uncover the sinister plot in the homeland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Kane: Center Mass: (Fear The Reaper Book 2) 



  






In a deathtrap of an abandoned drug lab in Caracas, John Kane and a unit from SEAL TEAM 6, discover a new threat to the free world. Heroin flows out of Afghanistan into Africa and then to Europe and the Western Hemisphere. Word comes down from On High; eliminate the cash cow funding the Taliban. With Prejudice…
Following the trail to a deserted island in the Arabian Sea, Kane unleashes hell on a group of drug runners only to uncover a shocking secret--China is a silent partner in the illicit operation. Pursuing the narco-terrorist network, Kane enters war-torn Africa. Hunting the Chinese connection, Reaper begins an elimination run that quickly brings the body count to staggering proportions.
But no plan survives contact with the enemy. If Kane wants to survive he’s going to have to start putting bullets on target...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kane: Darkness Upon Us : (Fear The Reaper Book 3)* 




  






*A job in his old hometown ends halfway around the world in a blaze of gunfire…*

It was meant to be a simple job but ended in a violent ambush and betrayal. Unwilling to let it be, Kane swore revenge against those responsible and the terrorist they helped into the country.
The trail led him halfway around the world trying to achieve his objective, and when he’d finished, the Reaper had collected his payment…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Direct Fire (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 4)



  






A powerful banker, gunned down in cold blood. A military family, senselessly slaughtered as they sleep. A key general, kidnapped from his farm near Fort Bragg. Atrocities like these are all too common in the Middle East. But this is the United States of America . . .

Time is running out for Jake Mahegan. Terrorist cells are gathering in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Hackers are emptying the nation’s banks. And their final act of vengeance will bring the whole world to its knees. For Mahegan, it’s time to kill. Now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Double Crossfire (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 6)



  






Despite the election results, losing candidate Jamie Carter refuses to accept businessman and political newbie Jack Smart as her president. In fact, Carter is determined to take her rightful place in the White House—by any means necessary. Once she maneuvers her way into the Senate, only three people stand in her way: the Speaker of the House, the Vice President, and the President himself . . .

The countdown begins. The assassins are ready. But when one of them tries to kill the CIA Director under Jake Mahegan’s watch, the plan is momentarily derailed. Jake is able to prevent one murder—but the conspiracy is too big, and too insidious, to stop now. Senator Jamie Carter is the mastermind behind one of the bloodiest coups ever conceived. Her highly trained killers are closing in on all the president’s men. And the course of American history will be changed forever—on Assassination Day .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee: An Indian History of the American West*




  






*The “fascinating” #1 New York Times bestseller that awakened the world to the destruction of American Indians in the nineteenth-century West (The Wall Street Journal).*
First published in 1970, _Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_ generated shockwaves with its frank and heartbreaking depiction of the systematic annihilation of American Indian tribes across the western frontier. In this nonfiction account, Dee Brown focuses on the betrayals, battles, and massacres suffered by American Indians between 1860 and 1890. He tells of the many tribes and their renowned chiefs—from Geronimo to Red Cloud, Sitting Bull to Crazy Horse—who struggled to combat the destruction of their people and culture. Forcefully written and meticulously researched, _Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_ inspired a generation to take a second look at how the West was won.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Into the Black [Remastered Edition] (Odyssey One Book 1)



  






*This edition of Odyssey One has been completely edited and remastered to correct the typos and content issues that reviewers commented on in the original edition.*
Beyond the confines of our small world, far from the glow of our star, lies a galaxy and universe much larger and more varied than anyone on Earth can possibly imagine. For the new NAC spacecraft _Odyssey_ and her crew, the unimaginable facets of this untouched world are about to become reality.
The _Odyssey’s_ maiden voyage is an epic adventure destined to make history. Captain Eric Weston and his crew, pushing past the boundaries of security, encounter horrors, wonders, monsters, and people, all of which will test their resolve, challenge their abilities, and put in sharp relief what is necessary to be a hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. Books 3-7 are also currently $1.

*The Heart of Matter (Odyssey One Book 2)*



  






After an epic maiden voyage that introduced Earth to a larger universe—and a cosmos full of terrifying new enemies—Captain Eric Weston and the crew of the NAC spacecraft _Odyssey _have spent months cooling their heels under their admiral’s watchful eye. But when Earth’s newest ally, the Priminae, strike a defense deal with the North American Confederacy, the _Odyssey _finally receives her orders: return to Ranquil, the Priminae’s war-ravaged homeworld, and lend badly needed support against the invading Drasin.
Weston and his crew are hungry for action, yet once back on Ranquil, they realize not all is as it seems. Yes, the Drasin are a formidable foe, but Weston suspects a powerful unseen force is waging the war that could alter forever the face of the universe. Determined to unmask the mysterious puppet masters, Weston and his motley crew defy NAC protocol and venture into deep space…where they will discover an enemy unlike any they have ever faced. The long-awaited follow-up to the spectacular _Into the Black: Odyssey One_ combines old-school space opera with modern storytelling to create an exhilarating new sci-fi adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunday the Rabbi Stayed Home (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*As Passover approaches, Rabbi Small contends with infighting, backstabbing, and an actual murder in this New York Times bestseller*

As Rabbi David Small’s 5-year contract winds down at the synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts, some members of the congregation are plotting to remove him; others are whispering about starting a new temple of their own across the street. When the rabbi gets an invitation to perform Passover services at a local university, he’s eager to get away from the bickering and spend a few days on campus. But instead of peace and enlightenment, he finds a murder wrapped up in drug deals and racial tensions.

From tuned-out hippies to political zealots, the college is full of potential suspects. Once again it’s up to the rabbi to draw on his deductive skills to solve the case—and avoid getting sucked into the bitter culture war—before the killer strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Germans in Normandy*



  






*This account of the D-Day invasion—from the German point of view—includes maps and photos.*

The Allied invasion of Northern France was the greatest combined operation in the history of warfare. Up until now, it has been recorded from the attackers’ point of view—whereas the defenders’ angle has been largely ignored.

While the Germans knew an invasion was inevitable, no one knew where or when it would fall. Those manning Hitler’s mighty Atlantic Wall may have felt secure in their bunkers, but they had no conception of the fury and fire that was about to break. After the initial assaults of June established an Allied bridgehead, a state of stalemate prevailed. The Germans fought with great courage—hindered by lack of supplies and overwhelming Allied control of the air. This book describes the catastrophe that followed, in a unique look at the war from the losing side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Turncoat: Benedict Arnold and the Crisis of American Liberty*



  






*Why did the once-ardent hero of the American Revolutionary cause become its most dishonored traitor?*

General Benedict Arnold’s failed attempt to betray the fortress of West Point to the British in 1780 stands as one of the most infamous episodes in American history. In the light of a shining record of bravery and unquestioned commitment to the Revolution, Arnold’s defection came as an appalling shock. Contemporaries believed he had been corrupted by greed; historians have theorized that he had come to resent the lack of recognition for his merits and sacrifices. In this provocative book Stephen Brumwell challenges such interpretations and draws on unexplored archives to reveal other crucial factors that illuminate Arnold’s abandonment of the revolutionary cause he once championed.

This work traces Arnold’s journey from enthusiastic support of American independence to his spectacularly traitorous acts and narrow escape. Brumwell’s research leads to an unexpected conclusion: Arnold’s mystifying betrayal was driven by a staunch conviction that America’s best interests would be served by halting the bloodshed and reuniting the fractured British Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Victory Season: The End of World War II and the Birth of Baseball's Golden Age*



  






*The triumphant story of baseball and America after World War II.*

In 1945 Major League Baseball had become a ghost of itself. Parks were half empty, the balls were made with fake rubber, and mediocre replacements roamed the fields, as hundreds of players, including the game's biggest stars, were serving abroad, devoted to unconditional Allied victory in World War II.

But by the spring of 1946, the country was ready to heal. The war was finally over, and as America's fathers and brothers were coming home, so too were the sport's greats. Ted Williams, Stan Musial, and Joe DiMaggio returned with bats blazing, making the season a true classic that ended in a thrilling seven-game World Series between the Boston Red Sox and the St. Louis Cardinals. America also witnessed the beginning of a new era in baseball: it was a year of attendance records, the first year Yankee Stadium held night games, the last year the Green Monster wasn't green, and, most significant, Jackie Robinson's first year playing in the Brooklyn Dodgers' system.

_The Victory Season_ brings to vivid life these years of baseball and war, including the littleknown "World Series" that servicemen played in a captured Hitler Youth stadium in the fall of 1945. Robert Weintraub's extensive research and vibrant storytelling enliven the legendary season that embodies what we now think of as the game's golden era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Summer of '68: The Season That Changed Baseball -- and America -- Forever*



  






*The extraordinary story of the 1968 baseball season--when the game was played to perfection even as the country was being pulled apart at the seams*

From the beginning, '68 was a season rocked by national tragedy and sweeping change. Opening Day was postponed and later played in the shadow of Martin Luther King, Jr.'s funeral. That summer, as the pennant races were heating up, the assassination of Robert Kennedy was later followed by rioting at the Democratic National Convention in Chicago. But even as tensions boiled over and violence spilled into the streets, something remarkable was happening in major league ballparks across the country. Pitchers were dominating like never before, and with records falling and shut-outs mounting, many began hailing '68 as "The Year of the Pitcher."

In Summer of '68, Tim Wendel takes us on a wild ride through a season that saw such legends as Bob Gibson, Denny McLain, Don Drysdale, and Luis Tiant set new standards for excellence on the mound, each chasing perfection against the backdrop of one of the most divisive and turbulent years in American history. For some players, baseball would become an insular retreat from the turmoil encircling them that season, but for a select few, including Gibson and the defending champion St. Louis Cardinals, the conflicts of '68 would spur their performances to incredible heights and set the stage for their own run at history.

Meanwhile in Detroit -- which had burned just the summer before during one of the worst riots in American history -- '68 instead found the city rallying together behind a colorful Tigers team led by McLain, Mickey Lolich, Willie Horton, and Al Kaline. The Tigers would finish atop the American League, setting themselves on a highly anticipated collision course with Gibson's Cardinals. And with both teams' seasons culminating in a thrilling World Series for the ages -- one team playing to establish a dynasty, the other fighting to help pull a city from the ashes -- what ultimately lay at stake was something even larger: baseball's place in a rapidly changing America that would never be the same.

In vivid, novelistic detail, Summer of '68 tells the story of this unforgettable season -- the last before rule changes and expansion would alter baseball forever -- when the country was captivated by the national pastime at the moment it needed the game most.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Amazon.com: Wild Bill: The True Story of the American Frontier's First Gunfighter (Frontier Lawmen) eBook : Clavin, Tom: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: Wild Bill: The True Story of the American Frontier's First Gunfighter (Frontier Lawmen) eBook : Clavin, Tom: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com














$2.99
*Wild Bill: The True Story of the American Frontier's First Gunfighter*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Earth Shall Weep: A History of Native America


  






In this groundbreaking, critically acclaimed historical account of the Native American peoples, James Wilson weaves a historical narrative that puts Native Americans at the center of their struggle for survival against the tide of invading European peoples and cultures, combining traditional historical sources with new insights from ethnography, archaeology, oral tradition, and years of his own research.

_The Earth Shall Weep_ charts the collision course between Euro-Americans and the indigenous people of the continent—from the early interactions at English settlements on the Atlantic coast, through successive centuries of encroachment and outright warfare, to the new political force of the Native American activists of today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Reality Dysfunction (The Night's Dawn Book 1) *



  






Space is not the only void. . .

In AD 2600 the human race is finally beginning to realize its full potential. Hundreds of colonized planets scattered across the galaxy host a multitude of prosperous and wildly diverse cultures. Genetic engineering has pushed evolution far beyond nature's boundaries, defeating disease and producing extraordinary spaceborn creatures. Huge fleets of sentient trader starships thrive on the wealth created by the industrialization of entire star systems. And throughout inhabited space the Confederation Navy keeps the peace. A true golden age is within our grasp.

But now something has gone catastrophically wrong. On a primitive colony planet a renegade criminal's chance encounter with an utterly alien entity unleashes the most primal of all our fears. An extinct race which inhabited the galaxy aeons ago called it "The Reality Dysfunction." It is the nightmare which has prowled beside us since the beginning of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Annihilation: A Novel (The Southern Reach Trilogy Book 1)*
*


  




*

Area X has been cut off from the rest of the continent for decades. Nature has reclaimed the last vestiges of human civilization. The first expedition returned with reports of a pristine, Edenic landscape; the second expedition ended in mass suicide; the third expedition in a hail of gunfire as its members turned on one another. The members of the eleventh expedition returned as shadows of their former selves, and within weeks, all had died of cancer. In _Annihilation_, the first volume of Jeff VanderMeer's Southern Reach trilogy, we join the twelfth expedition.
The group is made up of four women: an anthropologist; a surveyor; a psychologist, the de facto leader; and our narrator, a biologist. Their mission is to map the terrain, record all observations of their surroundings and of one another, and, above all, avoid being contaminated by Area X itself.
They arrive expecting the unexpected, and Area X delivers—they discover a massive topographic anomaly and life forms that surpass understanding—but it's the surprises that came across the border with them and the secrets the expedition members are keeping from one another that change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tuesday the Rabbi Saw Red (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 5)*



  






Once again, Rabbi Small finds himself looking for solace outside the confines of the contentious world of his synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts. When a member of his congregation expresses that she does not want him to officiate her wedding, Rabbi Small has had enough. He seeks escape by dabbling in academia with a part-time teaching gig at a local college. But his fantasy of a tranquil life in an ivory tower is about to come tumbling down.

A bombing at the school kills one of the rabbi’s coworkers, and Small finds himself caught between adversarial students and feuding faculty members. As he investigates possible suspects with the same logic and measured caution that make him a brilliant religious leader, Rabbi Small finds that everyone has a motive—and an alibi—and it’s up to him to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Equalizer: A Novel*


  






*Michael Sloan, co-creator of the classic 1980s TV show The Equalizer—now reimagined in a series starring Queen Latifah—presents an original story of the mysterious, former covert intelligence officer who helps desperate people who are in need of his unique and deadly skills.*

_“Got a problem? Odds against you? Call the Equalizer.”_

Robert McCall is a former covert operations officer for the CIA who tries to atone for past sins by offering, free of charge, his services as a protector, an investigator, and a troubleshooter—often literally. Aided by a group of sometimes-mysterious contacts, some of whom date back to his spying days, McCall traverses the streets of New York City, visiting justice upon those who prey upon the weak.

A woman finds herself the target of a Chechen nightclub owner. The club is actually a front for an elite assassination service—run by an old enemy of McCall’s. To save his client’s life, the Equalizer is going to have to confront the sins of his past…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Liam Devlin Novels: The Eagle Has Landed, Touch the Devil, and Confessional



  






*Three New York Times–bestselling thrillers take IRA gunman Liam Devlin from WWII to the Cold War to a terrorist plot in Northern Ireland.*

In _The Eagle Has Landed_, the inspiration for the film starring Donald Sutherland, an audacious Nazi plan to kidnap Winston Churchill threatens to tip the scales of World War II. In November 1943, an elite team of Nazi paratroopers descends on British soil with a diabolical goal: Abduct Winston Churchill and cripple the Allied war effort. The mission, ordered by Hitler himself and planned by Heinrich Himmler, is led by ace agent Kurt Steiner and aided on the ground by IRA gunman Liam Devlin.

As the deadly duo executes Hitler’s harrowing plot, only the quiet town of Studley Constable stands in their way. Its residents, including a beautiful widow, are the lone souls aware of the impending Nazi plan, and they must become the most unlikely of heroes as the fate of the war hangs in the balance.

In _Touch the Devil_, in the shadow of the Cold War, two rugged IRA veterans must crush a ruthless mercenary before his deadly scheme can bring Europe to its knees. Terrorist-for-hire Frank Barry has been wreaking havoc in Germany and France with backing from the KGB. But his next mission might be his deadliest: Barry plans to steal a state-of-the-art missile and sell it to the highest bidder.

Only Barry’s longtime rivals, retired IRA gunman Liam Devlin and his ally Martin Brosnan, can prevent the missile from falling into the wrong hands. But first, Devlin must stage a thrilling jailbreak to free Brosnan before the men set off on a gripping race against the clock to eliminate Barry and end his reign of terror.

In _Confessional_, a rogue terrorist in Northern Ireland prepares for his final deadly strike. Trained by the KGB, the assassin known as Cuchulain has cut a path of violence throughout the region for over two decades, leaving a trail of bodies in his wake. Now he has set his audacious sights on his highest profile target yet: the pope.

Desperate to stop the terrorist, British Intelligence enlists an enemy Irish gunman, Liam Devlin, to accomplish what they never could. He must put an end to Cuchulain, once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coyote Wind (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 1)*



  






Officially, Gabriel Du Pré is the cattle inspector for Toussaint, Montana, responsible for making sure no one tries to sell livestock branded by another ranch. Unofficially, he is responsible for much more than cows’ backsides. The barren country around Toussaint is too vast for the town’s small police force, and so, when needed, this hard-nosed Métis Indian lends a hand. When the sheriff offers gas money to investigate newly discovered plane wreckage in the desert, Du Pré quickly finds himself embroiled in a mystery stretching back a generation.

For three decades, the crashed plane sat in the sun as the bodies inside rotted away to their bones. Two skeletons are whole, but for one nothing remains but the hands, the skull, and the bullet that ended his life. The crime was hidden long ago, but in the Montana badlands, nothing stays buried forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Skythane: Liminal Sky: Oberon Cycle Book 1*



  






Jameson Havercamp, a psych from a conservative religious colony, has come to Oberon—unique among the Common Worlds—in search of a rare substance called pith. He’s guided through the wilds on his quest by Xander Kinnison, a handsome, cocky wing man with a troubled past.

Neither knows that Oberon is facing imminent destruction. Even as the world starts to fall apart around them, they have no idea what’s coming—or the bond that will develop between them as they race to avert a cataclysm.

Together, they will journey to uncover the secrets of this strange and singular world, even as it takes them beyond the bounds of reality itself to discover what truly binds them together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Foreigner: the bestselling thriller now starring Jackie Chan*



  






*He understood death.*

Jungle-skilled, silent and lethal, he had killed for the Viet Cong and then for the Americans. He had watched helpless when his two eldest daughters had been raped and killed by Thai pirates.

Now all that was behind him. Quiet, hard-working and unassuming, he was building up his South London take-away business.

Until the day his wife and youngest daughter were destroyed by an IRA bomb in a Knightsbridge department store.

Then, simply but persistently, he began to ask the authorities who were the men responsible, what was being done. And was turned away, fobbed off, treated as a nuisance.

Which was when, denied justice, he decided on revenge. And went back to war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Operator (Dylan Kane #1) (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers)*



  






*IN ORDER TO SAVE THE COUNTRY HE LOVES, DYLAN KANE MUST FIRST BETRAY IT.*

Three top secret research scientists are presumed dead in a boating accident, but the kidnapping of their families the same day raises questions the FBI and local police can’t answer, leaving them waiting for a ransom demand that will never come.

Central Intelligence Agency Analyst Chris Leroux stumbles upon the story, and finds a phone conversation that was never supposed to happen. When he reports it to his boss, the National Clandestine Services Chief, he is uncharacteristically reprimanded for conducting an unauthorized investigation and told to leave it to the FBI.

But he can’t let it go.

For he knows something the FBI doesn’t.

One of the scientists is alive.

Leroux makes a call to his childhood friend, CIA Special Agent Dylan Kane, leading to a race across the globe to stop a conspiracy reaching the highest levels of political and corporate America, that if not stopped, could lead to war with an enemy armed with a weapon far worse than anything in the American arsenal, with the potential to not only destroy the world, but consume it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Payback (A Delta Force Unleashed Thriller, #1)** (Delta Force Unleashed Thrillers) *




  






Doctor Sarah Henderson, daughter of the Vice President, is kidnapped from an Ebola clinic, triggering an all-out effort to retrieve her by America’s elite Delta Force just hours after a senior government official from Sierra Leone is assassinated in a horrific terrorist attack while visiting the United States. As Sarah battles impossible odds and struggles to prove her worth to her captors who have promised she will die, she’s forced to make unthinkable decisions to not only try to save her own life, but those dying from one of the most vicious diseases known to mankind, all in the hopes an unleashed Delta Force can save her before her captors enact their horrific plan on an unsuspecting United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.
*Declassified: The First Five Missions Of Jarvis Love—Spy *



  







Jarvis Love is a freshly-minted operative for the Global Intelligence Network. He is young, inexperienced, and about to be thrust into the explosive world of Cold War espionage…but he is bulldog-ish in everything he undertakes and refuses to quit.
_“This collection returns spy fiction to the cool vibe of the swinging sixties when martinis were served shaken not stirred.”_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ungentlemanly Warfare*



  






*A secret assassin. An impossible mission. Failure is not an option. * 
1943. With Nazi Germany facing defeat, Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring has authorized mass production of the Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet, a jet-propulsion engine aircraft faster than any plane in the Allies’ arsenal. But British Intelligence has discovered that the Komet is unstable and German scientist Professor Gaerte has been tasked to fix the plane’s flaw. To prevent the Komets from getting airborne, an undercover task force must infiltrate Nazi-occupied France and assassinate Gaerte.

Captain Harry Walsh is one of Britain’s most effective, ruthless, and unorthodox Special Operations Executive agents. Allied with an American OSS and Free French operatives, Harry leads his squad behind enemy lines where he’s reunited with fellow SOE operative—and former lover—Emma Stirling. But as the team proceeds with their mission, an SS officer from Harry’s past pursues the Englishman on a very personal mission of revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rendezvous with Rama*



  






*Astronauts explore an alien spacecraft hurtling toward the sun in this Hugo and Nebula Award–winning novel—“a stone-cold classic” of hard sci-fi (The Guardian).*

An enormous cylindrical object has entered Earth’s solar system on a collision course with the sun. A team of astronauts are sent to explore the mysterious craft, which the denizens of the solar system name _Rama_. What they find is astonishing evidence of a civilization far more advanced than ours. They find an interior stretching over fifty kilometers; a forbidding cylindrical sea; mysterious and inaccessible buildings; and strange machine-animal hybrids, or “biots,” that inhabit the ship. But what they don’t find is an alien presence. So who—and where—are the Ramans?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich*



  






*National Book Award Winner: The definitive account of Nazi Germany and “one of the most important works of history of our time” (The New York Times).*

When the Third Reich fell, it fell swiftly. The Nazis had little time to destroy their memos, their letters, or their diaries. William L. Shirer’s sweeping account of the Third Reich uses these unique sources, combined with his experience living in Germany as an international correspondent throughout the war.

_The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ earned Shirer a National Book Award and continues to be recognized as one of the most important and authoritative books about the Third Reich and Nazi Germany ever written. The diaries of propaganda minister Joseph Goebbels, as well as evidence and other testimony gained at the Nuremberg Trials, could not have found more artful hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Berlin Diary



  






By the late 1930s, Adolf Hitler, Führer of the Nazi Party, had consolidated power in Germany and was leading the world into war. A young foreign correspondent was on hand to bear witness.

More than two decades prior to the publication of his acclaimed history, _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich,_ William L. Shirer was a journalist stationed in Berlin. During his years in the Nazi capital, he kept a daily personal diary, scrupulously recording everything he heard and saw before being forced to flee the country in 1940.

_Berlin Diary_ is Shirer’s first-hand account of the momentous events that shook the world in the mid-twentieth century, from the annexation of Austria and Czechoslovakia to the fall of Poland and France. A remarkable personal memoir of an extraordinary time, it chronicles the author’s thoughts and experiences while living in the shadow of the Nazi beast. Shirer recalls the surreal spectacles of the Nuremberg rallies, the terror of the late-night bombing raids, and his encounters with members of the German high command while he was risking his life to report to the world on the atrocities of a genocidal regime.

At once powerful, engrossing, and edifying, William L. Shirer’s _Berlin Diary_ is an essential historical record that illuminates one of the darkest periods in human civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nancy Wake: World War Two’s Most Rebellious Spy*



  






This is the incredible true story of the greatest spy you’ve never heard of—as told to the author by the woman herself.
At the outbreak of World War Two, Nancy Wake’s glamorous life in the South of France seemed far removed from the fighting. But when her husband was called up for military service, Nancy felt she had just as much of a duty to fight for freedom. By 1943, her fearless undercover work even in the face of personal tragedy had earned her a place on the Gestapo’s ‘most wanted’ list.
Mixing armed combat with a taste for high living, Nancy frustrated the Nazis at every turn—whether she was smuggling food and messages as part of the underground Resistance or being parachuted into the heart of the war to lead a 7,000-strong band of Resistance fighters.
The extraordinary courage of this unequalled woman changed the course of the war, and Russell Braddon’s vividly realised biography brings her incredible story to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*She Landed By Moonlight: The Story of Secret Agent Pearl Witherington: the 'real Charlotte Gray'*



  






On the night of the 22 September 1943 Pearl Witherington, a twenty-nine-year-old British secretary and agent of the Special Operations Executive (SOE), was parachuted from a Halifax bomber into Occupied France. Like Sebastian Faulks' heroine, Charlotte Gray, Pearl had a dual mission: to fight for her beloved, broken France and to find her lost love. Pearl's lover was a Parisian parfumier turned soldier, Henri Cornioley, who had been taken prisoner while serving in the French Logistics Corps and subsequently escaped from his German POW camp.
Agent Pearl Witherington's wartime record is unique and heroic. As the only woman agent in the history of SOEs in France to have run a network, she became a fearless and legendary guerrilla leader organising, arming and training 3,800 Resistance fighters. Probably the greatest female organiser of armed maquisards in France, the woman whom her young troops called 'Ma Mère', Pearl lit the fires of Resistance in Central France so that Churchill's famous order to 'set Europe ablaze', which had brought SOE into being, finally came to pass.
Pearl's story takes us from her harsh, impoverished childhood in Paris, to the lonely forests and farmhouses of the Loir-et-Cher where she would become a true 'warrior queen'.
Shortly before Pearl's death in 2008, the Queen presented her with a CBE in Paris. While male agents and Special Force Jedburghs received the DSO or Military Cross, an ungrateful country had forgotten Pearl. She had been offered a civilian decoration in 1945 which she refused, saying 'There was nothing civil about what I did.' But what pleased her most was to receive her Parachute Wings, for which she had waited over 60 years. Two RAF officers travelled to her old people's home and she was finally able to pin the coveted wings on her lapel. Pearl died in February 2008 aged 93.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marine!: The Life of Chesty Puller*



  






_“We are flanked on both sides by an enemy that outnumbers us 29:1. They can’t get away from us now!”_ —Lewis B. “Chesty” Puller, USMC

In the glorious chronicles of the US Marine Corps, no name is more revered than that of Lt. Gen. Lewis B. “Chesty” Puller. The only fighting man to receive the Navy Cross five separate times—a military honor second only to the Congressional Medal of Honor—he was the epitome of a professional warrior. A son of the South, descendant of Robert E. Lee, and cousin to George S. Patton, Puller began his enlisted career during World War I and moved up through the ranks as he proved his battlefield mettle in Haiti and Nicaragua, with the Horse Marines in Peking, in the Pacific Theater of World War II, and in the nightmarish winter engagements of the Korean War.

Fearless and seemingly indestructible, adored by the troops he championed yet forced into early retirement by a high command that resented his “lowly” beginnings and unwillingness to play politics, Puller remains one of the most towering figures in American military history. Bestselling military biographer Burke Davis paints the definitive portrait of this extraordinary marine hero.


----------



## LDB

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently $3.
> 
> 
> As of 21:00 Central time U.S. this is $11.99 on Amazon US.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich*
> View attachment 8297


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Forge of God*


  






*This doomsday masterpiece from the author of Eon and Hull Zero Three was a finalist for the Hugo and Nebula awards.*

On July 26, Arthur Gordon learns that Europa, the sixth moon of Jupiter, has disappeared. Not hiding, not turned black, but gone.

On September 28th, Edward Shaw finds an error in the geological records of Death Valley. A cinder cone was left off the map. Could it be new? Or, stranger yet, could it be artificial? The answer may be lying beside it—a dying Guest who brings devastating news for Edward and for Planet Earth.

As more unexplained phenomena spring up around the globe—a granite mountain appearing in Australia, sounds emanating from the earth’s core, flashes of light among the asteroids—it becomes clear to some that the end is approaching, and there is nothing we can do.

In _The Forge of God_, award-winning author Greg Bear describes the final days of the world on both a massive, scientific scale and in the everyday, emotional context of individual human lives. Facing the destruction of all they know, some people turn to God, others to their families, and a few turn to saviors promising escape from a planet being torn apart. Will they make it in time? And who gets left behind to experience the last moments of beauty and chaos on earth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mindbridge* 




  






*A remarkable alien technology could have devastating consequences for humanity in this novel by the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author of The Forever War.*

In the far future, the accidental scientific breakthrough known as the Levant-Meyer Translation changes everything. Suddenly people can leap instantaneously across the universe, albeit temporarily, enabling teams of Tamers to explore far-flung worlds and prepare them for possible human habitation. But one expedition doesn’t make it back alive.

Jacque Lefavre achieves his lifelong dream of becoming a Tamer when he joins the Agency for Extraterrestrial Development. On his first exploratory mission to a planet known as Groombridge, Lefavre and his team encounter something truly extraordinary: a small, nonsentient creature that, when joined with another of its kind, creates a telepathic “bridge.” But exploiting this psychic link could bring unanticipated perils, for it is about to bring Lefavre and his team into dangerously close contact with the L’vrai, an ancient, advanced, and hostile race of star travelers—an encounter that could prove to be the first step in humankind’s salvation . . . or its doom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hanging Road (Blood Bond Book 10) *



  






Matt and Sam never could refuse a damsel in distress, so a whole coachload of lovelies, lead by the fetching Charity McAllister, seems like a gift from heaven. But if it looks too good to be true, it usually is—and in short order the blood will start to flow. Matt and Sam rush in anyway and faster than you can say “soiled doves,” they’re up to their necks in trouble. 

Soon it’s an all-out war that nearly levels a frontier town, where Bodine and Two Wolves face new enemies and run into an old foe they never thought they’d see again. And the sweet, lovely Charity McAllister is the busiest—and deadliest—bee in the hornet’s nest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Eve: Codename Villanelle: The Basis of KILLING EVE, the Hit BBC America TV Series*



  






*The breakneck thriller that inspired TV sensation Killing Eve, starring Sandra Oh, "unlike any other spy drama you've seen" (Daily Beast).*

Villanelle (a codename, of course) is one of the world's most skilled assassins. A catlike psychopath whose love for the creature comforts of her luxurious lifestyle is second only to her love of the game, she specializes in murdering the world's richest and most powerful. But when she murders an influential Russian politician, she draws a relentless foe to her tail.

Eve Polastri (not a codename) is a former MI6 operative hired by the national security services for a singular task: to find and capture or kill the assassin responsible, and those who have aided her. Eve, whose quiet and otherwise unextraordinary life belies her quick wit and keen intellect, accepts the mission.

The ensuing chase will lead them on a trail around the world, intersecting with corrupt governments and powerful criminal organizations, all leading towards a final confrontation from which neither will emerge unscathed. Codename Villanelle is a sleek, fast-paced international thriller from an exciting new voice in fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Eve: Die for Me* 




  






*Following the wildly popular BBC America adaption of Codename Villanelle, a high-stakes, addictive installment of Jennings's acclaimed Killing Eve series.*
Though the cat and mouse chase between these two lethal adversaries has seemingly ended, the sophisticated, deadly thrill of Eve and Villanelle's relationship is far from over. Told in Jennings's stylish prose, _Killing Eve: Endgame_ is another page-turning chapter in the espionage exploits of Eve and Villanelle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The GODD Chip (The Unity of Four Book 1)*



  






*Dr. Takoda Wells risks everything to find the GODD chip, a banned gene therapy that might just save the human race.*

Set in the year 2137, this post-apocalyptic technothriller takes place amid the aftermath of the Genetic Revolution of the 2070s, an era during which the craze of designer babies and gene replacement therapies led to generations of horrible mutations and the eventual worldwide ban on DNA alterations.

Now, a new outbreak of mutations threatens to wreak even more havoc unless Takoda and his allies can resurrect the GODD chip, an experimental device that might heal the mutations. But there are factions who view the chip as a threat to the 22nd century world order and they will stop at nothing to foil Takoda's quest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Eternity (The Way Book 2)



  






*The New York Times–bestselling author of Eon continues the interstellar saga of the Way.*

A devastating war has left Earth a nuclear wasteland. Orbiting the planet is the asteroid-starship containing the civilization of Thistledown, humanity’s future descendants. For decades, they have worked to heal their world and its survivors, but their resources are finite. They need to reopen the Way.

An interdimensional gateway to a multiverse of realities, the Way was severed from Thistledown to stop an alien invasion and now exists as its own universe. Reopening the gate would not only benefit Earth but would also help the asteroid’s residents return home.

But on the alternate world of Gaia, Rhita Vaskayza, daughter of mathematician Patricia Vasquez, has taken up her mother’s cause to find her own Earth, one that was never touched by nuclear war. There is a gateway on Gaia that could lead Rhita there—or unleash an even greater apocalypse across the multiverse . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Legacy: A Novel (The Way Book 3)*



  






The Way is a tunnel to the multiverse, infinite possible realities throughout the universe. From its entranceway in Axis City, the space station at the center of the asteroid-starship Thistledown, one may travel to any world and any time.

Lamarckia is a world very much like Earth, but populated by shapeshifting biological forms. More than four thousand colonists have illegally used the Way to settle there, and the ruling gatekeepers fear that the interaction between humans and aliens could prove devastating to the future of both species.

Now, Olmy Ap Sennon has been sent to Lamarckia to spy on the colonists and investigate their effect on their new home. As he witnesses their struggle to survive their unforgiving environment—and each other—Olmy experiences all of the joy and heartache that comes from a life worth living


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalking Jack the Ripper*



  






*This #1 New York Times bestseller and deliciously creepy horror novel has a storyline inspired by the Ripper murders and an unexpected, blood-chilling conclusion.*

Seventeen-year-old Audrey Rose Wadsworth was born a lord's daughter, with a life of wealth and privilege stretched out before her. But between the social teas and silk dress fittings, she leads a forbidden secret life. Against her stern father's wishes and society's expectations, Audrey often slips away to her uncle's laboratory to study the gruesome practice of forensic medicine.

When her work on a string of savagely killed corpses drags Audrey into the investigation of a serial murderer, her search for answers brings her close to her own sheltered world. The story's shocking twists and turns, augmented with real, sinister period photos, will make this dazzling, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling debut from author Kerri Maniscalco impossible to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Take (Simon Riske Book 1)*



  






*From New York Times bestselling author Christopher Reich, an international spy thriller featuring Simon Riske: one part James Bond, one part Jack Reacher.*

Riske is a freelance industrial spy who, despite his job title, lives a mostly quiet life above his auto garage in central London. He is hired to perform the odd job for a bank, an insurance company, or the British Secret Service, when he isn't expertly stealing a million-dollar watch off the wrist of a crooked Russian oligarch.

Riske has maintained his quiet life by avoiding big, messy jobs; until now. A gangster by the name of Tino Coluzzi has orchestrated the greatest street heist in the history of Paris: a visiting Saudi prince had his pockets lightened of millions in cash, and something else. Hidden within a stolen briefcase is a secret letter that could upend the balance of power in the Western world. The Russians have already killed in an attempt to get it back by the time the CIA comes knocking at Simon's door.

Coluzzi was once Riske's brother-in-arms, but their criminal alliance ended with Riske in prison, having narrowly avoided a hit Coluzzi ordered. Now, years later, it is thief against thief, and hot on their trail are a dangerous Parisian cop, a murderous Russian femme fatale, her equally unhinged boss, and perhaps the CIA itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. Book 1 is currently free.

*Maggie Get Your Gun (Maggie MacKay Magical Tracker Book 2)*



  






Now that Maggie saved the world, life is returning to normal at MacKay & MacKay Magical Tracking. That is until a stranger shows up looking for some ancient jewelry to die for. In fact, lots of folks are dying for it.

Maggie, Killian, and your favorite cast of characters are back for a rootin’ tootin’ urban fantasy adventure through the wilds of the Old West.

The bad guys don’t stand a ghost of a chance.

WARNING: This book contains cussing, brawling, hootin' & hollerin', and other unladylike behavior


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Voodoo River (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 5)



  






*Elvis Cole finds himself deep in the bayou of Louisiana searching for the estranged parents of a television star -- but something deadly is looking for him.*

L.A. private eye Elvis Cole is hired by popular television star Jodie Taylor to delve into her past and identify the biological parents who gave her up for adoption thirty-six years before. Cole's assignment is to find out their biological history and report back.

It seems all too clear cut. But when he gets to Louisiana and begins his search, he finds that there's something much darker going on. Other people are also looking for Taylor's parents, and some are ending up dead.

And when Cole realizes that his employer knew more than she was telling, _Voodoo River_ becomes a twisting tale of identity, secrets, and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sunset Express: An Elvis Cole Novel (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 6)*



  






*When a wealthy entrepreneur is accused of murder in Los Angeles, wisecracking private eye Elvis Cole is hired to prove that the evidence was corrupted and becomes suspicious about the defense attorney's motivations.*

Prominent restaurateur Teddy Martin is facing charges in his wife's brutal murder. But he's not going down without spending a bundle of cash on his defense. So his hotshot attorney hires P.I. Elvis Cole to find proof that Detective Angela Rossi tampered with the evidence.

Detective Rossi needs a way back to the fast track after falling hard during an internal investigation five years ago. But Cole needs to know if she's desperate enough to falsify the case against Martin in order to secure her own position.

As Cole and his partner Joe Pike work their way through a tangle of witnesses and an even greater tangle of media, they begin to suspect that it's not the police who are behind the setup.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Forgotten Man: An Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Novel*



  






In an alleyway in Los Angeles, an old man, clutching faded newspaper clippings and gasping his last words to a cop, lies dying of a gunshot wound. The victim claims to be P.I. Elvis Cole’s long-lost father—a stranger who has always haunted his son.

As a teenager, Cole searched desperately for his father. As a man, he faces the frightening possibility that this murder victim was himself a killer. Caught in limbo between a broken love affair and way too much publicity over his last case, Cole at first resists getting involved with this new case. Then it consumes him. Now a stranger’s terrifying secrets—and a hunt for his killer—give Cole a frightening glimpse into his own past. And he can’t tell if it’s forgiveness or a bullet that’s coming next. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Black Book (A Black Book Thriller 1)*



  






*The "thrilling" #1 New York Times and USA Today bestseller (Karin Slaughter): when three bodies are found in a Chicago bedroom, a black book goes missing . . . and the city has never been more dangerous.*
Billy Harney was born to be a cop. As the son of Chicago's chief of detectives with a twin sister on the force, Billy plays it by the book. Teaming up with his adrenaline-junkie partner, Detective Kate Fenton, there's nothing he wouldn't sacrifice for his job. Enter Amy Lentini, a hard-charging assistant attorney hell-bent on making a name for herself who suspects Billy isn't the cop he claims to be. They're about to be linked by more than their careers.
A horrifying murder leads investigators to an unexpected address-an exclusive brothel that caters to Chicago's most powerful citizens. There's plenty of incriminating evidence on the scene, but what matters most is what's missing: the madam's black book. Now with shock waves rippling through the city's elite, everyone's desperate to find it.
As Chicago's elite scramble to get their hands on the elusive black book, no one's motives can be trusted. An ingenious, inventive thriller about power, corruption, and the secrets that can destroy a city, _The Black Book_ is James Patterson at his page-turning best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Would Mary Ann Do?: A Guide to Life*



  






So, what would Mary Ann do?

As the sweet, polite, and thoughtful Mary Ann Summers from Kansas in the hit series Gilligan’s Island, Dawn Wells created an unforgettable and beloved character that still connects with people fifty years from the show’s debut in 1964. As the “good girl” among the group of castaways on a tiny island, she was often positioned against the glamorous and exotic Ginger Grant, played by Tina Louise, prompting many to ask: Are you a Ginger or a Mary Ann?

This book not only helps readers answer that question for themselves but also sends the inspirational and heartwarming message that yes, good girls do finish first. Part self-help, part memoir, and part humor—with a little classic TV nostalgia for good measure—What Would Mary Ann Do? contains twelve chapters on everything from how Mary Ann would respond to changes in today’s culture to addressing issues confronting single women and mothers. Wells brings along her fellow characters from Gilligan’s Island to illustrate certain principles, such as incorporating the miserly Thurston Howell III (Jim Backus) in a discussion on money. Anecdotal sidebars also describe fascinating facts and compelling memories from the show, as well as some trivia questions to challenge fans and followers. Illustrated with photographs from Wells’s private collection, this book provides inspiring lessons from TV’s favorite good girl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Polaris Rising: A Novel (The Consortium Rebellion Book 1)*



  






A space princess on the run and a notorious outlaw soldier become unlikely allies in this imaginative, sexy space opera adventure—the first in an exciting science fiction trilogy.

In the far distant future, the universe is officially ruled by the Royal Consortium, but the High Councillors, the heads of the three High Houses, wield the true power. As the fifth of six children, Ada von Hasenberg has no authority; her only value to her High House is as a pawn in a political marriage. When her father arranges for her to wed a noble from House Rockhurst, a man she neither wants nor loves, Ada seizes control of her own destiny. The spirited princess flees before the betrothal ceremony and disappears among the stars.
Ada eluded her father’s forces for two years, but now her luck has run out. To ensure she cannot escape again, the fiery princess is thrown into a prison cell with Marcus Loch. Known as the Devil of Fornax Zero, Loch is rumored to have killed his entire chain of command during the Fornax Rebellion, and the Consortium wants his head.
When the ship returning them to Earth is attacked by a battle cruiser from rival House Rockhurst, Ada realizes that if her jilted fiancé captures her, she’ll become a political prisoner and a liability to her House. Her only hope is to strike a deal with the dangerous fugitive: a fortune if he helps her escape.
But when you make a deal with an irresistibly attractive Devil, you may lose more than you bargained for . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 currently free.

Book 3 currently free.

*The Ingenue: Political Spy Thriller (THE SPY STORIES Book 2)*


  






America's next endearing hero, CIA operative Alex Halee, goes off mission to infiltrate a cybercrime lab in North Korea run by the notorious Pok.

When he runs into trouble, he gets help from the most unlikely person. Bae Hwa is a thirteen-year-old North Korean girl who likes to steal backpacks. When she unknowingly gets her hands on a satchel full of nuclear codes, her entire family is in danger and she ends up in prison.

Alex is arrested and thrown in the same prison cell as Bae. It’s a race against time as he has to save them both and keep the codes out of the hands of those who want to destroy America . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Accidental Criminal (Darby Stansfield Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Meet the first telecom consultant to the criminal underworld.*

*previously titled Chop Suey*
Darby Stansfield is a low-level sales associate at Teleco Communications who dreams of rising to heavy-hitter status. He longs for monthly monetary bonuses, gold-plated plaques reaffirming his rock star status, and a whole lot of “atta boys” from senior management.

Desperate to kick start his career, Darby conjures up a scheme filled with the promise of endless, high-spending clients. It’s brilliant, it’s international, and it has Darby on a plane to Hong Kong, where he signs his latest client, a Chinese gang.

Meanwhile, bodies are piling up in San Francisco, and Darby has no idea that his brilliant plan has just put him on a collision course with the killer. Darby will have to make a tough decision—give up on the one good idea he ever had or risk it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wrath in Burma (Illustrated)* 




  






_Wrath in Burma_ is the story of General Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell in the challenging China-Burma-India theater during World War 2. Stilwell was unrelenting and worked tirelessly to build the Chinese Army, despite severe limitations of men, supplies, support, and cooperation from his superiors. Stilwell's mission was to exert all possible pressure to make the Chinese and British fight the Japanese, and _Wrath in Burma_ is the account of that mission, with all its treachery, courage, and eventual heartbreak.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Defeat in the West*



  






Milton Shulman (1913 – 2004) was a Canadian author, film and theatre critic.
After the phoney war period Shulman signed up for the Canadian army, was commissioned as a second lieutenant in the Canadian Armoured Corps and posted to England in June 1943. Stationed in London as a captain he was assigned to the secret operational intelligence unit MI 14b, dealing with the order of battle of the Wehrmacht's formations.
He joined Canadian Army HQ three months before D-Day as a major and by the war's end he was an intelligence officer with the First Canadian Army. While still in uniform, he interviewed many of the captured German generals in the following months and years including Gerd von Rundstedt and Kurt Meyer. As a result of these interviews he wrote the classic Second World War military history Defeat in the West, published in London by Secker & Warburg in April 1947, and by Dutton in New York in January 1948.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prague Spring 1968: Warsaw Pact Invasion (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






*A historian’s overview of Czechoslovakia’s Alexander Dubček, the Prague Spring of 1968, and the Warsaw Pact Invasion.*

Cold War nadir: January 1968 and in Czechoslovakia, the new Communist Party leader, Alexander Dubcek, has made it clear that this is the opportunity to loosen the Soviet stranglehold on the country. As the Prague winter slowly eases into a Prague spring, it really does seem as if Dubček has judged it right. Reforms in oppressive censorship laws, improved housing, a lessening of totalitarian oppression, Dubček promises and delivers on it all. The new regime in Czechoslovakia does seek to destroy communism but it does want to choose its own political destiny.

And then, on the night of 20/21 August, the Prague Spring is crushed by the Warsaw Pact invasion: 200,000 Communist troops, mostly Soviet but also Polish and East German, flood the country. The resulting protests and rallies against the invasion, mostly by young people, are violent and bloody. Hundreds die in clashes; self-immolation, in public and before the eyes of the world, brings home the horror and the depth of feeling in the Czech people.

It is the end of the Prague Spring, the reformation of Czechoslovakia having ended in ruins. But despite the brutal crushing of Czech hopes and dreams, the events of 1968 lay the foundations for future change. It will take another two decades but it is, ultimately, where the unraveling of the Communist bloc begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Hell of a War: General Patton's 317th Infantry Regiment in WWII*



  






If you like "Band of Brothers", you will love "One Hell of a War"!

Submitted for the 2015 Pulitzer Prize and the Library of Virginia Literary Award.

“One Hell of a War” is a fascinating blend of first-hand accounts and the strategic decisions that led to them based on the history of the 317th Infantry Regiment from its initial activation in World War II through the end of the war. This book has all the elements everyone loved in “Band of Brothers” with the added integration of the strategic leadership decisions of Patton, Bradley and Eisenhower. Most interestingly, it contains well written and thought-provoking excerpts of the late Colonel James Hayes, who served with the regiment during its entire wartime service.

The history books do not say a great deal about the 317th Infantry Regiment of the 80th Infantry Division in WWII. However, it was a regiment that accomplished rather startling results: first bridgehead across the Moselle, cleared out La Grande Couronne de Nancy, participated in the capture of Metz -- the first time in history that the fort had ever fallen to an assault, and, of course, participated in the Battle of the Bulge as one of the first regiments to arrive in the area after the German assault had broken the line. It suffered extremely severe casualties and contained some of the best men ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Ace of Aces: The Incredible Story of Pat Pattle - the Greatest Fighter Pilot of WWII



  






*In terms of enemy aircraft shot down or destroyed, Squadron Leader Thomas ‘Pat’ Pattle was the greatest fighter pilot of the Second World War.*
A South African who flew with the RAF, Pattle was an airman of outstanding skills and leadership who became *the Allies’ top-scoring fighter pilot *after winning scores of stunning victories in deadly aerial combat.
But for years after the war ended, Pattle was *virtually an unsung hero* because the records of his extraordinary achievements were destroyed amid the turmoil of war.
Compiled with the help of surviving pilots and members of the squadrons with which Pattle fought in the air over Greece, *ACE OF ACES* is a gripping and authoritative account of his amazing flying career, and the book which finally brought Pattle the recognition he so richly deserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bastogne: The First Eight Days*



  






*In December 1944 German forces launched a last offensive against the coming allied forces.

Eisenhower recognized the importance of holding the town of Bastogne and sent the 101st Airborne Division to hold it.*

By 20th December Bastogne had been surrounded by German troops and they began the siege.

Over the course of the next seven days the 101st Airborne Division, supported by various other allied divisions, held the town through atrocious weather as the Germans threw the full weight of their armored and infantry units against the hastily erected defenses.

The siege of Bastogne is one the monumental battles of the Second World War and cemented the tremendous reputation of the 101st “Screaming Eagles” Airborne Division.

S. L. A. Marshall’s _Bastogne: The Story of the First Eight Days_ is a remarkable book the uncovers the truth of this conflict and how the allied troops managed to hold on and break the German offensive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.
*They Call It Pacific: An Eye-Witness Story of Our War Against Japan from Bataan to the Solomons*



  






*Without men such as Clark Lee and Ernie Pyle people back in America would have had no idea what was happening on the frontlines in World War Two.

Journalists were essential eye-witnesses to what happened in war zones across the globe in era before satellites.*

Clark Lee’s brilliant account of his life in the heat of battle from Bataan to the Solomons provides fascinating insight into life as a press correspondent during World War Two.

During his ten months spent at the front Lee was a witness to the Japanese invasion of the Philippines, the loss of northern Luzon, the desertion of Manila and the frantic struggle to hold Bataan.

Clark not only records actions of the army in the far east, but also civilian life, Filipino guerilla fighting, sorties by the PT boats, the dogfights of the airforce, as well as interviews with soldiers, brass hats and prisoners of war.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

$2 for now.

Trauma: My Life As an Emergency Surgeon


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cabinet of Curiosities: A Novel (Pendergast Series Book 3)* 




  






*In one of NPR's 100 Best Thrillers Ever, FBI agent Pendergast discovers thirty-six murdered bodies in a New York City charnel house . . . and now, more than a century later, a killer strikes again.*
In an ancient tunnel underneath New York City a charnel house is discovered.

Inside are thirty-six bodies--all murdered and mutilated more than a century ago.

While FBI agent Pendergast investigates the old crimes, identical killings start to terrorize the city.

The nightmare has begun.

*Again.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Triple Threat*



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of the Lincoln Rhyme novel The Burial Hour -- comes three powerful short stories.*

In "Fast," Kathryn Dance races against the clock to track down the members of a domestic terrorist cell--with the lives of 200 people hanging in the balance.

In "Game," a housekeeper looks for her murdered employer's missing body-and uncovers a shocking truth that hits too close to home.

In "Paradice," a car brake failure leaves John Pellam stranded in a remote Colorado mountain town, where he suddenly finds himself accused of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Suzy Spitfire and the Snake Eyes of Venus*



  






When outlaw Suzy Spitfire flies to Venus in search of a vicious serial killer, she’s looking for the road to redemption—but instead, she quickly becomes involved in a gang war, a revolution, and a desperate attempt to protect a young girl from a violent fate. Join Suzy Spitfire and her friends for another wild ride through the solar system!**This book contains some profanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*On Silver Wings* 




  






It was supposed to be a training mission.

Hayden's World had gone black. An equipment malfunction, the experts said, a perfect time to train response protocols in a low risk environment.

The experts were wrong. Everything was wrong.

The last survivor of her team, Sgt Sorilla Aida now has a job to do. She has to gather the local survivors, recon the enemy, train a militia, and take the war right to the enemy's doorstep.

Just what she trained for.

De Opresso Liber


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Two Novels of Far-Future Apocalypse: The Winter of the World and Twilight World*



  






*The Winter of the World*

A second Ice Age has destroyed civilization. From its ruins arises the powerful Rahidi empire, bent on seeking world domination and leaving devastation in its wake. But its invasion of the primitive Rogaviki may not go as planned, for at the head of their forces is the indomitable Donya of Hervar, a woman of courage and conviction who will not let her people perish without a fight . . .

“An intriguing mystery about the Rogaviki people . . . Quite a worthwhile read. Certainly [Anderson] put a lot of thought into this novel and he’s achieved something worthwhile and exhilarating.” —SFReviews.net

*Twilight World*

After the nuclear holocaust of World War III, humanity has to rebuild in the midst of famine, savagery, and chaos. Residual radiation has resulted in an increasing rate of mutant births. But as the human race faces its own extinction, some of the so-called abnormal children may have just what it takes to survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Revenger (The Revenger Series Book 1)



  






*Revenger is a rocket-fueled tale of space pirates, buried treasure, and phantom weapons, of unspeakable hazards and single-minded heroism. . . and of vengeance. . .*

Adrana and Fura Ness are the newest crew members of the legendary Captain Rackamore's ship, using their mysterious powers as Bone Readers to find clues about their next score. But there might be more waiting for them in space than adventure and fortune: the fabled and feared Bosa Sennen, in particular.

*The galaxy is filled with treasures. . . if you have the courage to find them.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Destiny of the Republic: A Tale of Madness, Medicine and the Murder of a President*



  






James A. Garfield was one of the most extraordinary men ever elected president. Born into abject poverty, he rose to become a wunderkind scholar, a Civil War hero, and a renowned and admired reformist congressman. Nominated for president against his will, he engaged in a fierce battle with the corrupt political establishment. But four months after his inauguration, a deranged office seeker tracked Garfield down and shot him in the back.

But the shot didn’t kill Garfield. The drama of what happened subsequently is a powerful story of a nation in turmoil. The unhinged assassin’s half-delivered strike shattered the fragile national mood of a country so recently fractured by civil war, and left the wounded president as the object of a bitter behind-the-scenes struggle for power—over his administration, over the nation’s future, and, hauntingly, over his medical care. A team of physicians administered shockingly archaic treatments, to disastrous effect. As his condition worsened, Garfield received help: Alexander Graham Bell, the inventor of the telephone, worked around the clock to invent a new device capable of finding the bullet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Jo Modeen Box Set: Books 4-6 (The Jo Modeen Box Sets Book 2)*



  






In this boxed set of *books 4 to 6 *in the high-action series, Modeen’s missions reveal dangerous links to the past. Driven to go rogue, she embarks on a lethal campaign of retribution. And even when drawn into an international case that could alter the course of modern warfare, she maintains her mantra: go hard or go home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Time of Attack: A Jericho Quinn Novel (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 4*


  






In a small town in Utah, people are contracting a horrific disease with alarming plague-like symptoms. The CDC quarantines the area, but outbreaks are already being reported in China, Japan, and England. Evidence suggests this is not a new strain of superbug—but an act of war, an orchestrated deployment of unstoppable terror...

Special agent Jericho Quinn, hell-bent on finding the sniper who attacked his family, steps into an even bigger, and deadlier, conspiracy: a secret cabal of elite assassins embedded throughout the globe. Infecting the very fabric of the free world. Exterminating targets with cold, silent precision. For Quinn, it’s as insidious as the virus that claims new victims each day—and he plans to wipe it off the face of the earth—in a riveting novel from the author of _Stone Cross_ and _Tom Clancy Code of Honor_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Brute Force (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 6)



  






In the aftermath of a devastating biological attack, America stands on the brink of disaster. The President of the United States is controlled by terrorists. The Vice President, global mastermind Lee McKeon, is plotting his next move. And special agent Jericho Quinn is running for his life. 

Desperate to clear his name—and expose the conspirators in the White House—Quinn must race against time before McKeon can execute his evil plan. It begins with heightened security, mass surveillance, and the establishment of a brutal police state. It can only end in the takeover of America. The only thing standing between democracy and destruction is a man named Quinn…and one perfectly aimed bullet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

A Shau Valor: American Combat Operations in the Valley of Death, 1963–1971



  






*From the author of Da Nang Diary: A military history of the Battle of Hamburger Hill and other fights between the NVA and the US and its Vietnamese allies.*

Throughout the Vietnam War, one focal point persisted where the Viet Cong guerrillas and Army of the Republic of Viet Nam (ARVN) were not a major factor, but where the trained professionals of the North Vietnamese and US armies repeatedly fought head-to-head. _A Shau Valor_ is a thorough study of nine years of American combat operations encompassing the crucial frontier valley and a fifteen-mile radius around it―the most deadly killing ground of the entire war.

Beginning in 1963, Special Forces A-teams established camps along the valley floor, followed by a number of top-secret Project Delta reconnaissance missions through 1967. Then, US Army and Marine Corps maneuver battalions engaged in a series of sometimes-controversial thrusts into the A Shau, designed to disrupt NVA infiltrations and to kill enemy soldiers, part of what came to be known as Westmoreland’s “war of attrition.”

The various campaigns included Operation Pirous (1967); Operations Delaware and Somerset Plain (196; and Operations Dewey Canyon, Massachusetts Striker, and Apache Snow (1969)―which included the infamous battle for Hamburger Hill―culminating with Operation Texas Star and the vicious fight for and humiliating evacuation of Fire Support Base Ripcord in the summer of 1970, the last major US battle of the war.

By 1971, the fighting had once again shifted to the realm of small Special Forces reconnaissance teams assigned to the ultra-secret Studies and Observations Group (SOG). Other works have focused on individual battles or units, but _A Shau Valor_ is the first to study the campaign―for all its courage and sacrifice―chronologically and within the context of other historical, political, and cultural events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

At Close Quarters: PT Boats in the United States Navy



  






*Robert Bulkley’s definitive history of patrol torpedo boats in World War Two is exceptionally detailed, meticulously researched, and is a must-read for any naval enthusiast.*

Bulkley joined the PT division of the Navy in 1941, and immediately fell in love with the small and deadly weaponized boat. After V-J Day, 1945, the Navy continued Bulkley’s commission and asked him to write the official history of PT boats in WWII — _At Close Quarters: PT Boats in the United States Navy_ is the groundbreaking result.

In _At Close Quarters_, Bulkley uses the fastidious records kept by the US Navy to compile a book which serves as not just a record of the role of the PT boat's role in WWII but also as a lesson to future military and naval scholars.

Best-known as the boat that future president John F. Kennedy commanded in the Pacific Theater in WWII, popular interest in PT boats has grown substantially since they first emerged as brilliant boats in naval engagements throughout the war.

Bulkley provides a detailed account of the origins and history of PT boats, from the part they played in WWI to the improvements and developments made to their design prior to WWII.

He analyses the role of PT boats in some of the major sea battles in the Pacific, opening with Pearl Harbor, through to their involvement in the Mediterranean, the D-Day operations in the English Channel as well as the Solomons campaign and the conquest of New Guinea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Brothers Down: Pearl Harbor and the Fate of the Many Brothers Aboard the USS Arizona *



  






*A deeply personal and never-before-told account of one of America's darkest days, from the bestselling author of The Admirals and MacArthur at War.*

The surprise attack at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941 remains one of the most traumatic events in American history. America's battleship fleet was crippled, thousands of lives were lost, and the United States was propelled into a world war. Few realize that aboard the iconic, ill-fated USS Arizona were an incredible seventy-nine blood relatives. Tragically, in an era when family members serving together was an accepted, even encouraged, practice, sixty-three of the Arizona's 1,177 dead turned out to be brothers.

In _Brothers Down_, acclaimed historian Walter R. Borneman returns to that critical week of December, masterfully guiding us on an unforgettable journey of sacrifice and heroism, all told through the lives of these brothers and their fateful experience on the Arizona. Weaving in the heartbreaking stories of the parents, wives, and sweethearts who wrote to and worried about these men, Borneman draws from a treasure trove of unpublished source material to bring to vivid life the minor decisions that became a matter of life or death when the bombs began to fall. More than just an account of familial bonds and national heartbreak, what emerges promises to define a turning point in American military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Escape from the Deep: A True Story of Courage and Survival During World War II



  






In the early morning hours of October 24, 1944, the legendary U.S. Navy submarine _Tang_ was hit by one of its own faulty torpedoes. The survivors of the explosion struggled to stay alive one hundred-eighty feet beneath the surface, while the Japanese dropped deadly depth charges. As the air ran out, some of the crew made a daring ascent through the escape hatch. In the end, just nine of the original eighty-man crew survived.
But the survivors were beginning a far greater ordeal. After being picked up by the Japanese, they were sent to an interrogation camp known as the “Torture Farm.” When they were liberated in 1945, they were close to death, but they had revealed nothing to the Japanese, including the greatest secret of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lilith's Brood: The Complete Xenogenesis Trilogy*



  






The newest stage in human evolution begins in outer space. Survivors of a cataclysmic nuclear war awake to find themselves being studied by the Oankali, tentacle-covered galactic travelers whose benevolent appearance hides their surprising plan for the future of mankind. The Oankali arrive not just to save humanity, but to bond with it—crossbreeding to form a hybrid species that can survive in the place of its human forebears, who were so intent on self-destruction. Some people resist, forming pocket communities of purebred rebellion, but many realize they have no choice. The human species inevitably expands into something stranger, stronger, and undeniably alien. From Hugo and Nebula award–winning author Octavia Butler,_ Lilith’s Brood _is both a thrilling, epic adventure of man’s struggle to survive after Earth’s destruction, and a provocative meditation on what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Spacers



  






*March 15th, Earth Year 2290
The day the aliens returned.*

The memories are still fresh.
Of colonies burning.
Of millions dying in agony.

50 years later, we’ve built up our strength.
Using a wormhole, we colonized both sides of the galaxy.

It was the worst mistake we could have made.
Our enemy has returned and the wormhole has collapsed.

Commander Thatcher finds himself on the wrong side of the divide.
Separated from his pregnant wife by countless light years.

He’s just been given command of a light armored cruiser.

*His first command.*

If he ever wants to see his wife again, he’ll need to do the impossible.
To defeat this enemy, he will need to reinvent space warfare.

So that’s just what he’s going to do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Deep Black Space Opera Boxed Set *



  






*In the deep black of space, there are no rules. Only pirates and Rangers. And sometimes you can hardly tell the difference.*

*The complete space opera adventure from Amazon All Star author James David Victor. Includes the never-released-individually final book, Bayne of Existence*

Captain Drummond Bayne is a Navy Ranger tasked with bringing order to the lawless reaches of space. When a simple mission turns deadly, they find themselves navigating space more dangerous than they can imagine. Can they save themselves and uncover a conspiracy that could tear the galaxy apart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Clubbable Woman (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Mary Connon froze out her husband, Sam, long ago. She likes the attention of other men—like the fellow members of Sam’s rugby club. Naturally, when she’s found dead in her sitting room with a hole in her head, Sam is a suspect. If only he hadn’t suffered a dizzying scrum injury that’s left everything a blur. He isn’t sure that he _didn’t_ kill her. But Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, Peter Pascoe, are looking outside the unhappy home. Because it seems everyone within spitting distance of the suburban femme fatale—from prying neighbors to spurned lovers to jealous wives—wanted Mary dead. As the field of play expands, so do the motives . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Color Purple* 




  






*A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick*

Celie has grown up poor in rural Georgia, despised by the society around her and abused by her own family. She strives to protect her sister, Nettie, from a similar fate, and while Nettie escapes to a new life as a missionary in Africa, Celie is left behind without her best friend and confidante, married off to an older suitor, and sentenced to a life alone with a harsh and brutal husband.

In an attempt to transcend a life that often seems too much to bear, Celie begins writing letters directly to God. The letters, spanning twenty years, record a journey of self-discovery and empowerment guided by the light of a few strong women. She meets Shug Avery, her husband’s mistress and a jazz singer with a zest for life, and her stepson’s wife, Sophia, who challenges her to fight for independence. And though the many letters from Celie’s sister are hidden by her husband, Nettie’s unwavering support will prove to be the most breathtaking of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Antony and Cleopatra*



  






In _Antony and Cleopatra_, preeminent historian Adrian Goldsworthy goes beyond the romantic narratives of Shakespeare and Hollywood to create a nuanced and historically acute portrayal of his subjects. Set against the political backdrop of their time, he presents two lives lived at the center of profound social change. It is a narrative that crosses cultures and boundaries from ancient Greece and ancient Egypt to the Roman Empire.

Drawing on his prodigious knowledge of the ancient world, and especially the period’s military and political history, Goldsworthy creates a singular portrait of two iconic lovers who were, in his words, “first and foremost political animals.” With a close analysis of ancient sources and archaeological evidence, Goldsworthy explains why Cleopatra was often portrayed as an Egyptian, even though she was Greek, and argues that Antony had far less military experience than popular legend suggests. At the same time, Goldsworthy makes a persuasive case that Antony was a powerful Roman senator and political force in his own right.

A story of love, politics, and ambition, Goldsworthy’s _Antony and Cleopatra_ delivers a compelling reassessment of a major episode in ancient history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society*



  






*A controversial psychological examination of how soldiers’ willingness to kill has been encouraged and exploited to the detriment of contemporary civilian society.*

Psychologist and US Army Ranger Dave Grossman writes that the vast majority of soldiers are loath to pull the trigger in battle. Unfortunately, modern armies, using Pavlovian and operant conditioning, have developed sophisticated ways of overcoming this instinctive aversion.

The mental cost for members of the military, as witnessed by the increase in post-traumatic stress, is devastating. The sociological cost for the rest of us is even worse: Contemporary civilian society, particularly the media, replicates the army’s conditioning techniques and, Grossman argues, is responsible for the rising rate of murder and violence, especially among the young.

Drawing from interviews, personal accounts, and academic studies, _On Killing_ is an important look at the techniques the military uses to overcome the powerful reluctance to kill, of how killing affects the soldier, and of the societal implications of escalating violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Second World War: A Complete History



  






In the hands of master historian Martin Gilbert, the complex and compelling story of the Second World War comes to life. This narrative captures the perspectives of leading politicians and war commanders, journalists, civilians, and ordinary soldiers, offering gripping eyewitness accounts of heroism, defeat, suffering, and triumph.

This is one of the first historical studies of World War II that describes the Holocaust as an integral part of the war. It also covers maneuvers, strategies, and leaders operating in European, Asian, and Pacific theatres. In addition, this book brings in survivor testimonies of occupation, survival behind enemy lines, and the experience of minority groups such as the Roma in Europe, to offer a comprehensive account of the war’s impact on individuals on both sides. This is a sweeping narrative of one of the most deadly wars in history, which took almost forty million lives, and irrevocably changed countless more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strip*



  






*One of Stephen King’s “Must-Reads for Summer” (Entertainment Weekly)
A New York Times Notable Crime Book*

An aging but formidable strip club owner, Claudiu “Manco” Kapak, has been robbed by a masked gunman as he placed his cash receipts in a bank’s night-deposit box. Enraged, he sends his half-dozen security men out to find a suspect who is spending lots of cash and is new enough to Los Angeles not to know he was robbing a gangster. Their search leads them to Joe Carver, an innocent but hardly defenseless newcomer who evades capture and sets out to make Kapak wish he’d chosen someone else.

Meanwhile, the real culprit, Jefferson Davis Falkins, and his new girlfriend Carrie seem to believe they’ve found a whole new profession: robbing Manco Kapak. Lieutenant Nick Slosser, the police detective in charge of the puzzling and increasingly violent case, has his own troubles, including worries about how he’s going to afford to send the oldest child of each of his two bigamous marriages to college without making their mothers suspicious. As this odd series of difficulties explodes into a triple killing, Carver finds himself in the middle of a brewing gang war over Kapak’s little empire, while Falkins and Carrie journey into territory more strange and violent than either had imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*End of Days: The Assassination of John F. Kennedy* 




  






In _End of Days_, James L. Swanson, the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Manhunt: The 12-Day Chase for Lincoln's Killer_, brings to life the minute-by-minute details of the JFK assassination—from the Kennedys' arrival in Texas through the shooting in Dealey Plaza and the shocking aftermath that continues to reverberate in our national consciousness fifty years later.
The assassination of John F. Kennedy on November 22, 1963, has been the subject of enduring debate, speculation, and numerous conspiracy theories, but Swanson's absorbing and complete account follows the event hour-by-hour, from the moment Lee Harvey Oswald conceived of the crime three days before its execution, to his own murder two days later at a Dallas Police precinct at the hands of Jack Ruby, a two-bit nightclub owner.
Based on sweeping research never before collected so powerfully in a single volume, and illustrated with photographs, _End of Days_ distills Kennedy's assassination into a pulse-pounding thriller that is sure to become the definitive popular account of this historic crime for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World's Funniest Lawyer Jokes: A Caseload of Jurisprudential Jest*



  






What is it about lawyers that has made them the butt of hundreds and hundreds of jokes over the centuries? Whatever the reason, everyone—including lawyers and judges themselves—has laughed at attorney-aimed humor. Now here is the best and most recent collection of jokes, anecdotes, quotations, and proverbs that poke fun (. . . and malice) at the legal profession. In summation, you must find _The World’s Funniest Lawyer Jokes_ guilty of disorder in court and sentence all who read this perfect gift for any lawyer, client, judge, law student, or wannabe attorney to many hours of laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Lawyers Complete First Season : Books 1-6 and Bonus 6.1 Novella*



  






Follow the exploits of Tyler Matthews and his Star Lawyers Corporation in the bestselling Star Lawyers series by Tom Shepherd. from their first case at the Galactic Rim world Suryadivan Prime (_Jump Gate Omega_) to the climactic courtroom brawl at the old Imperial center on Rahjen (_Capital Murder_).

Throw in a couple of fleet clashes for total control of known space, a dangerous but lovable shapeshifter cat who adopts the Matthews Family, Latina assassins sworn to bring justice for all, and a base ship crewed by holographic females originally programmed as pleasure providers. And Suzie. Tyler's AI computer program who acquires a personality, free will, and finally full independence as a bio-energetic humanoid woman.

Courtroom dramas and starship clashes, bursting with action, humor, romance, alien civilizations and great characters—*Star Lawyers: The Complete First Season Box Set* delivers all the nail-biting adventure that makes Star Lawyers one of the best sci-fi series available today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*Revenge at Sea: (Quint Adler Book 1)*



  






Quint Adler is a disillusioned crime reporter tired of writing fluff pieces about stolen bikes and minor burglaries. He needs something more.
So when he overhears a sinister conversation while stuck in a hospital bed on his 40th birthday, Quint goes all-in.
He starts investigating an unsolved murder, and then another, even more brutal in nature.
While Quint believe he has identified the deranged killer, the police have come up with their own suspect: Quint himself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*PT 109: An American Epic of War, Survival, and the Destiny of John F. Kennedy*



  






*The extraordinary World War II story of shipwreck and survival that paved John F. Kennedy's path to power – hailed as a “breathtaking account” by James Patterson, “masterfully written” by historian Douglas Brinkley, and “the finest book” ever written on the subject by Lt. Commander William Liebenow, the man who rescued JFK and the PT 109 crew in August 1943.*

In the early morning darkness of August 2, 1943, during a chaotic nighttime skirmish amid the Solomon Islands, the Japanese destroyer _Amagiri_ barreled through thick fog and struck the U.S. Navy's motor torpedo boat PT 109, splitting the craft nearly in half and killing two American sailors instantly. The sea erupted in flames as the 109's skipper, John F. Kennedy, and the ten surviving crewmen under his command desperately clung to the sinking wreckage; 1,200 feet of ink-black, shark-infested water loomed beneath. "All hands lost," came the reports back to the Americans' base: no rescue was coming for the men of PT 109. Their desperate ordeal was just beginning—so too was one of the most remarkable tales of World War II, one whose astonishing afterlife would culminate two decades later in the White House.
Drawing on original interviews with the last living links to the events, previously untapped Japanese wartime archives, and a wealth of archival documents from the Kennedy Library, including a lost first-hand account by JFK himself, bestselling author William Doyle has crafted a thrilling and definitive account of the sinking of PT 109 and its shipwrecked crew's heroics. Equally fascinating is the story's second act, in which Doyle explores in new detail how this extraordinary episode shaped Kennedy's character and fate, proving instrumental to achieving his presidential ambitions: "Without PT 109, there never would have been a President John F. Kennedy," declared JFK aide David Powers.
Featuring castaways on a deserted island, a spy network of Solomon Island natives, an Australian coast watcher hidden on the side of a volcano, an S.O.S. note carved into a coconut, and a daring rescue attempt led by Kennedy's fellow American PT boats, _PT 109_ is an unforgettable American epic of war and destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.

*PT Squadron 16: World War II Memories*



  






A memoir of the Pacific Theatre of World War 2, as told by PT Boat sailor Thomas Hart. Hart's detailed account covers PT Squadron 16's journey from New Orleans Louisiana in 1942 to the Panama Canal, Alaska, and action in the Philippines and South Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Star Scavenger: The Complete Series Books 1-5



  






*Firefly meets Indiana Jones in this epic sci-fi action-adventure with a unique alien-invasion twist. Now available as a complete 5-book boxed set.

From book one:*
Hudson Powell had always been a drifter, but after his father died, he vowed to turn his life around. He quit freelancing as a starship pilot and joined the Relic Guardian Force as a 38-year-old rookie.
That was a big mistake.
The RGF police the alien wrecks that have been found on every portal world discovered in the last century. They make sure the relic hunters pay taxes on the priceless alien tech they scavenge from the hulks. The snag is that the RGF is corrupt. And Hudson’s training officer Logan Griff is the worst scumbag of the lot.
Pushed over the edge, Hudson stumbles upon the exhilarating world of the relic hunters and meets the equally intoxicating and deadly mercenary Tory Bellona.
Cast out from the RGF, Hudson Powell chooses a new path. But the discovery of a unique alien crystal will set events in motion that cannot be undone. People stopped asking where the alien hulks had come from. People stopped asking who created the portals, and why.
Hudson will discover that some alien relics are best left buried. One decision can change the course of an entire civilization. One discovery can change your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Written In Blood Volume 1: Power in the Blood, Blood of the Lamb, The Body and the Blood: Special Revised Anniversary Edition (John Jordan Mysteries)



  






A missing mom and a suspicious death force a reluctant detective out of self-imposed exile in these fast-paced mystery thrillers.

Three novels in the critically-acclaimed John Jordan series from award-winning and New York Times bestselling author Michael Lister.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Harm's Way*



  






*“I wish to have no connection with any ship that does not sail fast; for I intend to go in harm’s way.” John Paul Jones, USN.*

The year is 1941.

The Japanese have struck a mighty blow against America at Pearl Harbor.

In its aftermath America has begun its struggle with Japan for control of the Pacific Ocean.

Captain Rockwell Torrey, USN, commanding officer of the heavy cruiser _Old Swayback_, is sent out on a search-and-destroy mission against their foes.

This is no simple mission as Japanese submarines lurk in the murky depths and threaten to destroy Torrey’s task force at every opportunity.

_Harm’s Way_ is a thrilling novel of naval fortitude and survival in the combat for the Pacific Ocean. It culminates in a brilliant sea battle off the coast of the strategic island of Levu-Vana where the fate of the Pacific conflict hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Naval Anti-Aircraft Guns & Gunnery*



  






This book does for naval anti-aircraft defense what the author’s _Naval Firepower_ did for surface gunnery—it makes a highly complex but historically crucial subject accessible to the layman. It chronicles the growing aerial threat from its inception in the First World War, and the response of each of the major navies down to the end of the Second, highlighting in particular the widely underestimated danger from dive-bombing.

Central to this discussion is an analysis of what effective AA fire-control required, and how well each navy's systems actually worked. It also takes in the weapons themselves, how they were placed on ships, and how this reflected the tactical concepts of naval AA defense. Renowned military historian Norman Friedman offers striking insights he argues, for example, that the Royal Navy, so often criticized for lack of “air-mindedness,” was actually the most alert to the threat, but that its systems were inadequate—not because they were too primitive but because they tried to achieve too much.

The book summarizes the experience of WW2, particularly in theaters where the aerial danger was greatest, and a concluding chapter looks at post-1945 developments that drew on wartime lessons. All important guns, directors and electronics are represented in close-up photos and drawings, and lengthy appendices detail their technical data. It is, simply, another superb contribution to naval technical history by its leading exponent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winning a Future War: War Gaming and Victory in the Pacific War*



  






To win the Pacific War, the U.S. Navy had to transform itself technically, tactically, and strategically. It had to create a fleet capable of the unprecedented feat of fighting and winning far from home, without existing bases, in the face of an enemy with numerous bases fighting in his own waters. Much of the credit for the transformation should go to the war gaming conducted at the U.S. Naval War College. Conversely, as we face further demands for transformation, the inter-war experience at the War College offers valuable guidance as to what works, and why, and how.

The fruits of this transformation are so commonplace now that we may easily forget how radical it was. The U.S. Navy emerged from World War I as a battleship fleet similar to other navies. The British had demonstrated that naval aircraft could be a vital auxiliary to the battleships, but anything more was a distant prospect. The war had demonstrated that an amphibious operation could be mounted in the face of resistance, but not that it would be particularly effective. In 1943–45, carriers were the accepted core of the U.S. fleet, and amphibious operations against enemy shore defenses were routinely conducted. Indeed, without them it would have been impossible to fight World War II.

If it seems obvious that any naval officer aware of the march of technology would have developed the massed carriers and the amphibious fleet, the reader might reflect that the two other major navies failed to do so. The Japanese did create a powerful carrier striking force, but they made no real effort to back it up with sufficient reserves to keep it fighting. They developed very little amphibious capability useful in the face of shore defenses: They could not, for example, have assaulted their own fortified islands, let alone Normandy or southern France. The British built carriers, but accepted very small carrier air groups because, until well into World War II, they saw their carriers mainly as support for their battle fleet. Like the Japanese, they did not develop an amphibious capability effective against serious defense. Each of the three navies was staffed by excellent officers, often with the widest possible experience. What set the U.S. Navy apart?

War gaming at the U.S. Naval War College at Newport, Rhode Island, seems to have been a large part of the answer.


----------



## Andra

_The Art of Theft_, book 4 in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas - $1.99 at posting


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Third Strike (Charlie Fox Book 7)*



  






*Keep calm—and shoot first. Red-hot action featuring Charlie Fox from “one of the sharpest, coolest, and most intriguing writers I know” (Harlan Coben).*

For Charlie Fox, New York was supposed to be a fresh start. An ocean away from the brutal memories of her days in Special Forces and from the father who turned his back when she needed him most. She soon discovers that the memories obey no geographic boundaries, and the father turns up in New York, bent on self-destruction. Sure, Charlie has wanted to kill her father on more than one occasion. But she’ll be damned if she’ll let someone else do the job. 

“If Jack Reacher were a woman, he’d be Charlie Fox.” —Lee Child, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Search (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 



  






The Dominion: The mysterious rulers of the worlds on the other side of the wormhole. The Dominion: a ruthless planet-conquering race unknown even to those they rule. The Dominion: the most dangerous foe the Federation may ever face.
At the edge of the wormhole, the space station _Deep Space Nine™_ and the planet Bajor sit on what will be the front line in any Dominion attack. To try and prevent the conflict, Commander Benjamin Sisko ant his crew take a never-tested Federation warship through the wormhole to track down and confront the Dominion. If Commander Sisko fails, not only the Federation, but the Klingons, Romluans, Cardassians, and all the worlds of the Alpha Quadrant will face an interstellar war they cannot win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently free here.

*Contract of Betrayal: Spectras Arise Trilogy, Book 2*



  






*THE DEVIL YOU KNOW OR THE DEVIL YOU DON'T—SOMETIMES THEY'RE BOTH WORSE THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE.*

In a bid to free the settlers of Agate Beach from their dependence on picking at Admin scraps, Corps-deserter Aly Erikson's crew is willing to make a few deals, even with the devil.

When Aly learns her friends have deceived her, she has to decide which is stronger: her sense of having been betrayed or her allegiance to the rebel cause.

After an old ally offers her a convenient escape to a new life, the decision should be easy. But when the Corps threatens to wipe out everything that matters to her, the only course of action left is the same one she’s taken for as long as she can remember—fighting back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently free here.

*Contract of War: Spectras Arise Trilogy, Book 3*



  






*UNIFICATION OR TYRANNY. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THE BODY COUNT.*

In the aftermath of a system-wide war between the Admin and Corp Loyalists and the non-citizen population of the Algols, everything once resembling order has been leveled. Scattered enclaves of survivors dot the worlds, living in snarled lawlessness how ever they can.

Aly Erikson and her crew have carved out a niche of relative peace, doing their best to go on with their lives through salvaging, scavenging, and stealing. But with no force left to keep the lid on the pot, the pressures of chaos and discord soon cause conflicts to boil over.

As enemies close in from all directions, even sometimes from within, the crew once again must fight—not just for survival, not just for their way of life, but this time for a future that can finally lay to rest the system’s bloody and savage past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Gentle Tamers: Women of the Old Wild West*



  






*A fascinating history of women on America’s western frontier by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.*

Popular culture has taught us to picture the Old West as a land of men, whether it’s the lone hero on horseback or crowds of card players in a rough-and-tumble saloon. But the taming of the frontier involved plenty of women, too—and this book tells their stories.

At first, female pioneers were indeed rare—when the town of Denver was founded in 1859, there were only five women among a population of almost a thousand. But the adventurers arrived, slowly but surely. There was Frances Grummond, a sheltered Southern girl who married a Yankee and traveled with him out west, only to lose him in a massacre. Esther Morris, a dignified middle-aged lady, held a tea party in South Pass City, Wyoming, that would play a role in the long, slow battle for women’s suffrage. Josephine Meeker, an Oberlin College graduate, was determined to educate the Colorado Indians—but was captured by the Ute. And young Virginia Reed, only thirteen, set out for California as part of a group that would become known as the Donner Party.

With tales of notables such as Elizabeth Custer, Carry Nation, and Lola Montez, this social history touches upon many familiar topics—from the early Mormons to the gold rush to the dawn of the railroads—with a new perspective. This enlightening and entertaining book goes beyond characters like Calamity Jane to reveal the true diversity of the great western migration of the nineteenth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Comanche Empire*



  






*A groundbreaking history of the rise and decline of the vast and imposing Native American empire. *

In the eighteenth and early nineteenth centuries, a Native American empire rose to dominate the fiercely contested lands of the American Southwest, the southern Great Plains, and northern Mexico. This powerful empire, built by the Comanche Indians, eclipsed its various European rivals in military prowess, political prestige, economic power, commercial reach, and cultural influence. Yet, until now, the Comanche empire has gone unrecognized in American history.

This compelling and original book uncovers the lost story of the Comanches. It is a story that challenges the idea of indigenous peoples as victims of European expansion and offers a new model for the history of colonial expansion, colonial frontiers, and Native-European relations in North America and elsewhere. Pekka Hämäläinen shows in vivid detail how the Comanches built their unique empire and resisted European colonization, and why they fell to defeat in 1875. With extensive knowledge and deep insight, the author brings into clear relief the Comanches’ remarkable impact on the trajectory of history.

*2009 Winner of the Bancroft Prize in American History*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Wayward (The Wayward Pines Trilogy, Book 2)



  






*The second book in the internationally bestselling series that inspired the Fox TV show.*

Welcome to Wayward Pines, population 461. Nestled amid picture-perfect mountains, the idyllic town is a modern-day Eden…except for the electrified fence and razor wire, snipers scoping everything 24/7, and the relentless surveillance tracking each word and gesture.
None of the residents know how they got here. They are told where to work, how to live, and who to marry. Some believe they are dead. Others think they’re trapped in an unfathomable experiment. Everyone secretly dreams of leaving, but those who dare face a terrifying surprise.
Ethan Burke has seen the world beyond. He’s sheriff, and one of the few who knows the truth—Wayward Pines isn’t just a town. And what lies on the other side of the fence is a nightmare beyond anyone’s imagining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Treason: A Novel*



  






*In Rick Campbell’s newest thriller, a military coup in Russia leads to a swift invasion of former Soviet territories—while the U.S. has been rendered powerless to respond.
*
In Russia, the military is anxious to assert its military strength and regain its role as a superpower. The Russian President refuses to greenlight a bold plan to disable American strategic nuclear capability and retake Ukraine and the Baltic States, fearing the potential consequences of involving nuclear weapons. But the generals won't have it and at the first opportunity, they overthrow the president in a military coup. Then they use a narrow window to initiate their bold plan—the Zolotov option—which will render all of America's B2 bombers and ballistic missiles useless. With the U.S. off the board, they swiftly invade Ukraine with an overwhelming force, an invading Army that even NATO can't hope to resist.

Now, it's game on. Without their primary weapons, the U.S. has to find a way to fight back on multiple fronts. If they're to have any chance, they'll have to overcome the malware that has grounded their ballistic missiles and planes, as well as secretly land a SEAL team to help rescue the imprisoned Russian President, and help retake control from the forces that are driving Europe into a continental war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Field & Stream: The Total Fishing Manual: 317 Essential Fishing Skills*



  






*Make your next fishing trip the best yet with this expert guide to everything the modern fisherman needs to know.*

When it comes to fishing, nobody knows more than the writers and editors at _Field & Stream_ magazine—unless it’s the local guides, prizewinners, and other experts they interviewed for this book. _The Total Fishing Manual_ is chock full of 318 field-tested tools, techniques and tactics, collected and written by the _Field & Stream_ editors and accompanied by amazing photos and handy illustrations. 

GEAR UP
How to pick the best lures, baits, flies, and tackle for every situation and every style of water you plan to fish. Customize your rod and reel to suit your every need. Learn how to customize your gear, get the most out of your boat, and more.

HIT THE WATER
From small streams to major rivers, ponds to big lakes, and bays to the open ocean, hundreds of field-tested strategies will help you catch more fish with or without a boat.

FIND THE FISH
Professional fishing guides from across the country tell you how and where to find lunker bass, trophy walleyes, huge trout, and much more right in your home waters.

SET THE HOOK
Whether you’re bobber fishing for bluegills with the kids or heading out after the muskie of a lifetime, the techniques and tactics in this book will make your trip a success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Clippers*



  






Against great odds, a small group of patriots built a fleet that proved one of the decisive factors in the American Revolution and the War of 1812. These wealthy men had founded the first banks in the United States and built its first railroads, factories, and steamships. Now, they were to cap their achievements by making their young country equally superior in size, and in the process, producing the greatest, swiftest, and most beautiful craft the world had ever seen - the clipper ship. This book not only traces the origins and achievements of the clipper but enlivens the dry bones of historic fact with the flesh and blood of clipper captains and crews. A great era comes to life with their courageous, tenacious stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Apparitionists: A Tale of Phantoms, Fraud, Photography, and the Man Who Captured Lincoln's Ghost*



  






*A story of faith and fraud in post–Civil War America, told through the lens of a photographer who claimed he could capture images of the dead*

In the early days of photography, in the death-strewn wake of the Civil War, one man seized America’s imagination. A “spirit photographer,” William Mumler took portrait photographs that featured the ghostly presence of a lost loved one alongside the living subject. Mumler was a sensation: The affluent and influential came calling, including Mary Todd Lincoln, who arrived at his studio in disguise amidst rumors of séances in the White House. 

Peter Manseau brilliantly captures a nation wracked with grief and hungry for proof of the existence of ghosts and for contact with their dead husbands and sons. It took a circus-like trial of Mumler on fraud charges, starring P. T. Barnum for the prosecution, to expose a fault line of doubt and manipulation. And even then, the judge sided with the defense—nobody ever solved the mystery of his spirit photography. This forgotten puzzle offers a vivid snapshot of America at a crossroads in its history, a nation in thrall to new technology while clinging desperately to belief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tremor of Intent



  






*A brilliantly funny spy novel, this morality tale of a Secret Service gone mad features sex, gluttony, violence, and treachery. From the author of the ground-breaking A Clockwork Orange.*

Denis Hillier is an aging British agent based in Yugoslavia. His old school friend Roper has defected to the USSR to become one of the evil empire's great scientific minds. Hillier must bring Roper back to England or risk losing his fat retirement bonus. As thoughtful as it is funny, this morality tale of a Secret Service gone mad features sex, gluttony, violence, treachery, and religion. Anthony Burgess's cast of astonishing characters includes Roper's German prostitute wife; Miss Devi and her Tamil love treatise; and the large Mr. Theodorescu, international secret monger and lascivious gourmand. A rare combination of the deadly serious and the absurd, the lofty and the lusty, _Tremor of Intent_ will hold you in its thrall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dr. Joe & What You Didn't Know: 177 Fascinating Questions & Answers about the Chemistry of Everyday Life* 




  






*The mythbuster and bestselling popular science author of A Grain of Salt tackles questions that show the scientific underpinnings of our culture.*

_Dr. Joe & What You Didn’t Know_ acts as both the source and satiation of scientific curiosity through a series of 177 chemistry-related questions and answers designed to both inform and entertain. From the esoteric to the everyday, the topics Dr. Joe Schwarcz tackles range from Beethoven’s connection to plumbing to why rotten eggs smell like rotten eggs.

How did a sheep, a duck, and a rooster usher in the age of air travel? What does Miss Piggy have to do with the World Cup? And is there really any danger in eating green potatoes? The answers to these whimsical questions and more are revealed in this collection in an accessible scientific fashion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Silencer Series Box Set Books 1-4



  






*Get the first 4 books in this USA Today Bestselling Series...*
"Mike Ryan creates a vivid and indelible character in Michael Recker. The Silencer Series builds in tension and momentum throughout, each book taking the reader deeper into Recker's mind as he goes rogue, saving the city from the criminal underworld."--- Brian Hutchison, Film/TV/Broadway Actor & Award-Winning Narrator
This set contains the first four books in The Silencer Series, including:
The Silencer
Fully Loaded
Hard Target
Blowback


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

Garden of the Damned (A Dead Cold Mystery Book 3)



  






When the body of a tramp was found in a dumpster on Lafayette and Bryant in the Bronx, with no papers and no ID, the case was filed as unsolved – another victim nobody cared about, shot by some punk nobody cared about.

That was twelve years ago.

Then Detective Stone notices that the ‘tramp’ had a hundred dollar haircut and manicured nails. That makes him curious. He wants to know, who dresses a murder victim up as a tramp, then leaves them in full view in a dumpster? But the answers he gets are not the ones he expects, and before long their investigation leads Stone and Dehan to St Mary’s Roman Catholic Church, and the darkest recesses of the human soul.

It also leads them to some of the most powerful men in New York. Some, like Conor Hagan, head of the Irish Mob, are known criminals. But others are not… Stone’s problem is deciding which of them are just criminals, and which are truly evil. That is, until ghosts start appearing from Dehan’s past. Then things get complicated…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Day Zero: A Jericho Quinn Thriller*



  






*A special agent fights chaos and terror in midair in this thriller by the New York Times-bestselling author of Stone Cross…*

Special agent Jericho Quinn is a wanted man. Suspected of murder and marked for death by a network of conspirators embedded in the White House, Quinn knows he has to get out of the country—fast—before a team of contract killers finds him and his daughter.

To set things right at home, he’ll have to take a nonstop flight from Anchorage, Alaska, to Vladivostok, Russia, aboard a massive Airbus A380. But soon after takeoff, it becomes apparent that Quinn and his daughter picked the wrong plane. First, a passenger is brutally murdered. Then, Quinn is mistaken for a terrorist by an off-duty Air Marshal. As panic spreads through the plane and pressure builds to the screaming point, the unthinkable happens. Someone triggers a bomb. Spoiler alert: This plane is in big trouble…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Medical Checkup Book



  






*Written by experts and packed with user-friendly information and practical lifestyle advice, this is the ultimate guide for anyone interested in their health.*

Knowing which health checks and tests to get when can prevent illness and problems, and even save your life. This easy-to-use guide explains all the common health tests so that you can understand and manage your well-being. When you've had a physical, how often do you understand what the results really mean for your health and your lifestyle? You've probably heard of good cholesterol and bad cholesterol, but what does that mean? And what can you do if you're told your bad cholesterol is high? Why are there two figures to show your blood pressure? Is weight gain hereditary?

Be proactive in managing your health by learning more about how it is measured. Discover what factors influence medical tests, and what lifestyle changes you can make to keep fit and healthy for longer. Explore the variety of tests and screenings you may undergo at a doctor's or workplace health assessment - find out what is tested, why it is tested, and what the results mean.

_The Medical Checkup Book_ is the only visual guide to explain all common medical tests and what preventative measures you can take to minimize the risks and maximize your health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White House Warriors: How the National Security Council Transformed the American Way of War*



  






Since its founding more than seventy years ago, the National Security Council has exerted more influence on the president’s foreign policy decisions—and on the nation’s conflicts abroad—than any other institution or individual. And yet, until the explosive Trump presidency, few Americans could even name a member.

When Congress originally created the National Security Council in 1947, it was intended to better coordinate foreign policy after World War II. Nearly an afterthought, a small administrative staff was established to help keep its papers moving. President Kennedy was, as John Gans documents, the first to make what became known as the NSC staff his own, selectively hiring bright young aides to do his bidding during the disastrous Bay of Pigs operation, the fraught Cuban Missile Crisis, and the deepening Vietnam War.

Despite Kennedy’s death and the tragic outcome of some of his decision, the NSC staff endured. President Richard Nixon handed the staff’s reigns solely to Henry Kissinger, who, given his controlling instincts, micromanaged its work on Vietnam. In the 1980s, President Ronald Reagan’s NSC was cast into turmoil by overreaching staff members who, led by Oliver North, nearly brought down a presidency in the Iran-Contra scandal. Later, when President George W. Bush’s administration was bitterly divided by the Iraq War, his NSC staff stepped forward to write a plan for the Surge in Iraq.

Juxtaposing extensive archival research with new interviews, Gans demonstrates that knowing the NSC staff’s history and its war stories is the only way to truly understand American foreign policy. As this essential account builds to the swift removals of advisors General Michael Flynn and Steve Bannon in 2017, we see the staff’s influence in President Donald Trump’s still chaotic administration and come to understand the role it might play in its aftermath.

A revelatory history written with riveting DC insider detail, _White House Warriors_ traces the path that has led us to an era of American aggression abroad, debilitating fights within the government, and whispers about a deep state conspiring against the public.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escaping with His Life: From Dunkirk to D-Day & Beyond*



  






Very few British soldiers could lay claim to such a full war as Leslie Young. Having survived the retreat to and evacuation from Dunkirk, he volunteered for the newly formed Commandos and took part in their first operation, the raid on the Lofoten Islands. He fought and was captured in Tunisia. He went on the run before his POW camp at Fontanellato was taken over by the Nazis after the September 1943 Italian armistice. He spent six months on the run in the Apennine mountains aided by brave and selfless Italians. Many of whom were actively fighting their occupiers. He eventually reached Allied lines but not before several of his companions were tragically killed by both German and American fire.

On return to England, he immediately signed up for the invasion of North West Europe and despite being wounded eventually fought through to Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Haven: The Dramatic Story of 1,000 World War II Refugees and How They Came to America*



  






*Award-winning journalist Ruth Gruber’s powerful account of a top-secret mission to rescue one thousand European refugees in the midst of World War II*

In 1943, nearly one thousand European Jewish refugees from eighteen different countries were chosen by President Franklin Delano Roosevelt’s administration to receive asylum in the United States. All they had to do was get there.

Ruth Gruber, with the support of Secretary of the Interior Harold Ickes, volunteered to escort them on their secret route across the Atlantic from a port in Italy to a “safe haven” camp in Oswego, New York. The dangerous endeavor carried the threat of Nazi capture with each passing day.

While on the ship, Gruber recorded the refugees’ emotional stories and recounts them here in vivid detail, along with the aftermath of their arrival in the US, which involved a fight for their right to stay after the war ended.

The result is a poignant and engrossing true story of suffering under Nazi persecution and incredible courage in the face of overwhelming circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Life in the Red Army (Annotated)*



  






_My Life in the Red Army_ chronicles 19-year old Fred Virski's experiences as a soldier in the Russian military in the early years of World War 2. With a wry tone rarely seen in a combat memoir, Virski describes the hardships, the near-starvation rations, the inadequate clothing for the frozen wastelands, and his tense interactions with officers of the NKVD (secret police). He is wounded twice; earns a Medal of Valor; witnesses atrocities committed by both the Germans and the Soviets; is branded a deserter; and somehow finds time to fall in love more than once on his journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Secret: The Classified World War II Disaster that Launched the War on Cancer*



  






*The gripping story of a chemical weapons catastrophe, the cover-up, and how one American Army doctor’s discovery led to the development of the first drug to combat cancer, known today as chemotherapy.*

On the night of December 2, 1943, the Luftwaffe bombed a critical Allied port in Bari, Italy, sinking seventeen ships and killing over a thousand servicemen and hundreds of civilians. Caught in the surprise air raid was the _John Harvey_, an American Liberty ship carrying a top-secret cargo of 2,000 mustard bombs to be used in retaliation if the Germans resorted to gas warfare.

When one young sailor after another began suddenly dying of mysterious symptoms, Lieutenant Colonel Stewart Alexander, a doctor and chemical weapons expert, was dispatched to investigate. He quickly diagnosed mustard gas exposure, but was overruled by British officials determined to cover up the presence of poison gas in the devastating naval disaster, which the press dubbed "little Pearl Harbor." Prime Minister Winston Churchill and General Dwight D. Eisenhower acted in concert to suppress the truth, insisting the censorship was necessitated by military security.

Alexander defied British port officials and heroically persevered in his investigation. His final report on the Bari casualties was immediately classified, but not before his breakthrough observations about the toxic effects of mustard on white blood cells caught the attention of Colonel Cornelius P. Rhoads—a pioneering physician and research scientist as brilliant as he was arrogant and self-destructive—who recognized that the poison was both a killer and a cure, and ushered in a new era of cancer research led by the Sloan Kettering Institute. Meanwhile, the Bari incident remained cloaked in military secrecy, resulting in lost records, misinformation, and considerable confusion about how a deadly chemical weapon came to be tamed for medical use.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Count Zero (Sprawl Trilogy Book 2)*



  






*A stylish, street smart, frighteningly probable parable of the future from the visionary, New York Times bestselling author of Neuromancer and Agency.*

A corporate mercenary wakes in a reconstructed body, a beautiful woman by his side. Then Hosaka Corporation reactivates him, for a mission more dangerous than the one he’s recovering from: to get a defecting chief of R&D—and the biochip he’s perfected—out intact. But this proves to be of supreme interest to certain other parties—some of whom aren’t remotely human...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dreaming Void (Commonwealth - The Void Trilogy Book 1)* 




  






The year is 3589, fifteen hundred years after Commonwealth forces barely staved off human extinction in a war against the alien Prime. Now an even greater danger has surfaced: a threat to the existence of the universe itself.

At the very heart of the galaxy is the Void, a self-contained microuniverse that cannot be breached, cannot be destroyed, and cannot be stopped as it steadily expands in all directions, consuming everything in its path: planets, stars, civilizations. The Void has existed for untold millions of years. Even the oldest and most technologically advanced of the galaxy’s sentient races, the Raiel, do not know its origin, its makers, or its purpose.

But then Inigo, an astrophysicist studying the Void, begins dreaming of human beings who live within it. Inigo’s dreams reveal a world in which thoughts become actions and dreams become reality. Inside the Void, Inigo sees paradise. Thanks to the gaiafield, a neural entanglement wired into most humans, Inigo’s dreams are shared by hundreds of millions–and a religion, the Living Dream, is born, with Inigo as its prophet. But then he vanishes.

Suddenly there is a new wave of dreams. Dreams broadcast by an unknown Second Dreamer serve as the inspiration for a massive Pilgrimage into the Void. But there is a chance that by attempting to enter the Void, the pilgrims will trigger a catastrophic expansion, an accelerated devourment phase that will swallow up thousands of worlds.

And thus begins a desperate race to find Inigo and the mysterious Second Dreamer. Some seek to prevent the Pilgrimage; others to speed its progress–while within the Void, a supreme entity has turned its gaze, for the first time, outward. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Freedom (TM) (Daemon Book 2)*



  






*The New York Times bestseller Daemon unleashed a terrifying technological vision of an all-powerful, malicious computer program. Now, our world is the Daemon's world—unless someone stops it once and for all...*

The Daemon is in absolute control, using an expanded network of shadowy operatives to tear apart civilization and build it anew. Even as civil war breaks out in the American Midwest in a wave of nightmarish violence, former detective Pete Sebeck—the Daemon's most powerful, though reluctant, operative—must lead a small band of enlightened humans in a movement designed to protect the new world order. 

But the private armies of global business are preparing to crush the Daemon once and for all. In a world of shattered loyalties, collapsing societies, and seemingly endless betrayal, the only thing worth fighting for may be nothing less than the freedom of all humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Town (The Wayward Pines Trilogy, Book 3)*



  






*The third book in the internationally bestselling series that inspired the Fox TV show.*

Secret Service agent Ethan Burke arrived in Wayward Pines, Idaho, three weeks ago. In this town, people are told who to marry, where to live, where to work. Their children are taught that David Pilcher, the town’s creator, is god. No one is allowed to leave; even asking questions can get you killed.

But Ethan has discovered the astonishing secret of what lies beyond the electrified fence that surrounds Wayward Pines and protects it from the terrifying world beyond. It is a secret that has the entire population completely under the control of a madman and his army of followers, a secret that is about to come storming through the fence to wipe out this last, fragile remnant of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Plastic Magician (A Paper Magician Novel)*



  






*Wall Street Journal bestselling author Charlie N. Holmberg returns to the enchanting world of The Paper Magician.*

Alvie Brechenmacher has arrived in London to begin her training in Polymaking—the magical discipline of bespelling plastic. Polymaking is the newest form of magic, and in a field where there is so much left to learn, every Polymaker dreams of making the next big discovery.

Even though she is only an apprentice, Alvie is an inventor at heart, and she is determined to make as many discoveries—in as short a time frame—as she can. Luckily for her, she’s studying under the world-renowned magician Marion Praff, who is just as dedicated as Alvie is.

Alvie’s enthusiasm reinvigorates her mentor’s work, and together they create a device that could forever change Polymaking—and the world. But when a rival learns of their plans, he conspires to steal their invention and take the credit for it himself.

To thwart him, Alvie will need to think one step ahead. For in the high-stakes world of magical discovery, not everyone plays fair…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spellbreaker*



  






*A world of enchanted injustice needs a disenchanting woman in an all-new fantasy series by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Paper Magician.*

The orphaned Elsie Camden learned as a girl that there were two kinds of wizards in the world: those who pay for the power to cast spells and those, like her, born with the ability to break them. But as an unlicensed magic user, her gift is a crime. Commissioned by an underground group known as the Cowls, Elsie uses her spellbreaking to push back against the aristocrats and help the common man. She always did love the tale of Robin Hood.

Elite magic user Bacchus Kelsey is one elusive spell away from his mastership when he catches Elsie breaking an enchantment. To protect her secret, Elsie strikes a bargain. She’ll help Bacchus fix unruly spells around his estate if he doesn’t turn her in. Working together, Elsie’s trust in—and fondness for—the handsome stranger grows. So does her trepidation about the rise in the murders of wizards and the theft of the spellbooks their bodies leave behind.

For a rogue spellbreaker like Elsie, there’s so much to learn about her powers, her family, the intriguing Bacchus, and the untold dangers shadowing every step of a journey she’s destined to complete. But will she uncover the mystery before it’s too late to save everything she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ready to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 5)*



  






*A Montana serial killer is targeting the law enforcement—until the hunted becomes the hunter in this thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*


Sheriff Dan Grayson lies near death after a shooting, and the police department of Grizzly Falls, Montana, is in shock. Detective Selena Alvarez, torn between a new relationship and her loyalty to Grayson, works with Detective Regan Pescoli to whittle down the list of suspects. The deeper they go, the more personal and dangerous the case becomes. Then a prominent judge's body is found and the killer sends a sinister warning to the press: "Who's Next?"

Pescoli isn't waiting to find out. Headstrong and eager for justice, she'll track the scant clues on her own if she has to. But her search leads her straight to a monster who has had her in his sights all along. And when hunter meets prey, both must be willing to kill—and ready to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Man Who Fell to Earth



  






*The “beautiful” novel that inspired the film starring David Bowie, from a Nebula Award finalist (The New York Times).*

_The Man Who Fell to Earth_ tells the story of Thomas Jerome Newton, an alien disguised as a human who comes to Earth on a mission to save his people. Devastated by nuclear war, his home planet, Anthea, is no longer habitable. Newton lands in Kentucky and starts patenting Anthean technology—amassing the fortune he needs to build a spaceship that will bring the last three hundred Anthean survivors to Earth.

But instead of the help he seeks, he finds only self-destruction, sinking into alcoholism and abandoning his spaceship, in this poignant story about the human condition by the acclaimed author of _Mockingbird_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.

A Wolf Among Men (Noah Wolf Book 19)



  






Noah and Allison have sent out two teams on two different missions, but both of them run into trouble when it comes time to act. Soon it becomes obvious that neither of them was what they seemed to be, and that someone is trying to track down E&E for reasons of their own.

When one of the teams goes missing just as someone breaches security at the factory, Noah decides to send himself back into the field, but he's going with the full knowledge that he might be on a suicide mission.

Is this the end of Camelot?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Code to Zero*



  






January, 1958—the darkest hour of the Cold War and the early dawn of the space race. On the launch pad at Cape Canaveral sits America’s best hope to catch up with the Russians: the _Explorer I_ satellite. But at the last moment, the launch is delayed due to weather, even though everyone can see it is a perfectly sunny day.

The real reason for the delay rests deep in the mind of a NASA scientist who has awoken that morning to find his memory completely erased. Knowing only that he’s being followed and watched at every turn, he must find the clues to his own identity before he can discover who is responsible. But even more terrible is the dark secret that they want him to forget. A secret that can destroy the _Explorer I_—and America’s future. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Adam Black Thrillers: books 1-3*

* 


  




*


*Unleashed:*

Does anything matter more than justice? 

Adam Black, an ex SAS Captain, is randomly attacked while out for his nightly jog in the quiet Scottish village of Eaglesham. But Black does not take the ambush lying down and while defending himself kills two of the three attackers. 

After being interviewed, the police decide not to press charges against Black. 

Unbeknownst to Black, the men who assaulted him have links to a vicious criminal, Peter Grant, who swears revenge.

Black is not a man to mess with. But neither is Peter Grant and when he begins a campaign of terror against Black, his wife and daughter, Black refuses to be intimidated.

But at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Team Reaper Series: Volume One*



  






*IT’S A RACE AROUND THE WORLD AND TEAM REAPER REFUSES TO RETREAT.*


After he is betrayed and shoots the two most powerful men in the Irish Mob, John “Reaper” Kane is forced into hiding. The ex-recon marine believes Retribution, Arizona is the perfect place to hide out, but he quickly learns how very wrong he is. Underneath the old, crusty surface of the dying town, hides the Montoya Cartel.

DEA Agent Luis Ferrero has expressed to his bosses for a long time the need for a task force to fight the cartels on their own ground. He’s about to get his wish, and to head up his team, he wants the Reaper.

From then on, Team Reaper is born – finding themselves in bloody battles, crusades of vengeance and threats of terrorist attacks, the action is relentless and never lets up.

They’re coming.

*“The spellbinding detail of locations and environs are so realistic as to be touched by each reader.”*

_Team Reaper Series: Volume One includes – Retribution, Deadly Intent, Termination Order, Blood Rush, Kill Count, Relentless, Lethal Tender and Empty Quiver._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tier One (Tier One Thrillers Book 1)*



  






In a world violated by terror, the old lines have blurred. Meet the next generation of covert ops.

John Dempsey’s life—as an elite Tier One Navy SEAL named Jack Kemper—is over. A devastating terrorist action catapults him from a world of moral certainty and decisive orders into the shadowy realm of espionage, where ambiguity is the only rule. His new mission: hunt down those responsible for the greatest tragedy in the history of the US Special Ops and bring them to justice.

But how does a man torn between duty and revenge walk the line and preserve his soul?

As Dempsey struggles with the games of spies, the case propels him across the globe in a desperate effort to prevent a new, horrifying attack on American soil.

Once, John Dempsey followed orders blindly. Now he sees behind the curtain, and the security of the civilized world rests on one question: Can a Tier One Navy SEAL adapt and become the world’s most lethal spy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War Shadows (Tier One Thrillers Book 2)*



  






John Dempsey, former Navy SEAL and Tier One operator, is back. Only a few months into his new life as an operative for Ember, the United States’ most covert counterterrorism entity, he must stop an old nemesis who’s resurfaced after ten years of operating in the shadows. From the deserts of Iraq, through the jungles of Guatemala, to the streets of suburbia, Dempsey and his Ember team race against time to stop a series of horrific and devious attacks against the homeland.

In this second installment of the Tier One series, John Dempsey faces his greatest challenge as he continues to evolve from a decorated Navy SEAL into the country’s most lethal protector.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crusader One (Tier One Thrillers Book 3) *



  






Nothing stops former Navy SEAL and Tier One operator John Dempsey from answering the call of duty—including a mission with the highest stakes he’s ever faced. When one of the most brazen and lethal acts of terrorism rocks American and Israeli intelligence forces at the highest levels, Dempsey’s ultracovert antiterror unit, Ember, mobilizes.

But this operation isn’t just a retaliatory strike by Ember; it’s a mission of vengeance for Dempsey—against the Iranian terrorist mastermind who slaughtered Dempsey’s Tier One comrades. Racing from Tel Aviv to Tehran, the elite American warrior and his formidable Israeli counterpart must forsake their backup in a capture-or-kill gambit that could turn into a suicide run.

But with missiles flying across the Middle East, Dempsey’s do-or-die quest must succeed. If it doesn’t, it’s a short countdown to World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Operator: A Tier One Story (Tier One Thrillers Book 4) *



  






A shocking attack in Ankara leaves the US Ambassador to Turkey dead and his chief of staff, Amanda Allen, in the hands of brutal terrorists. But Allen is no ordinary diplomat. She’s undercover CIA. The DNI and the President turn to Ember, America’s premier black-ops task force, and its deadliest weapon, former Tier One Navy SEAL John Dempsey, for help. To find Allen, Ember gets embedded in the most dangerous battlefield on Earth: Syria. But when all communications are disabled by an attack in Turkey, Dempsey finds himself with no backup—a lone shadow warrior racing against time to rescue Allen from her captors before she reaches her breaking point.

What Dempsey doesn’t realize is that Allen is just a pawn in a much larger game. A new player has already been unleashed: a legendary mercenary who matches the American Operator in skill, tactical prowess, and a killer instinct for survival. Now there is far more at stake than a kidnapped CIA agent. Dempsey and his team better get this one right, because the balance of power for the entire Middle East rests on their shoulders. And the new threat is far more dangerous than any Dempsey has encountered in his decades waging war against terrorism. Game on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Specter (Tier One Thrillers Book 5)*



  






*It’s strike—and counterstrike—as John Dempsey takes the fight to the Russians in a riveting Tier One Thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling authors of American Operator.*

When shadow warrior and former Tier One Navy SEAL John Dempsey goes undercover to meet with a Vory arms dealer, he thinks he’s laying the groundwork to penetrate the Russian criminal underground. Instead, he walks into a trap orchestrated by Zeta, the secret Russian task force behind a recent assassination attempt on the US President. For Dempsey and his team, the only way out is to lay waste to the Russians, putting a target on Ember’s back.

With Ember pitted against Zeta, a dangerous game of strike and counterstrike ensues—sanctioned in the halls of the Kremlin and the White House but disavowed to the world. As the line between espionage, counterterrorism, and spec ops blurs, Ember is ordered to eliminate their ultimate adversary, which means taking the fight against Zeta to Russian soil. But like a phoenix risen from the Cold War embers, Zeta is more capable than anyone imagines, and the Russians retaliate with an operation that will find Dempsey and task force Ember battling for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kriegie: Prisoner of War* 




  






On 19th October, 1944, 2/Lt Kenneth W. Simmons was forced to jump from the damaged B-24 aircraft while in a bombing raid over Germany.

Once he landed he quickly became a ‘kriegie’, a prisoner of war, which he remained until General Patton’s men freed him in late April 1945.

Much of these seven months of captivity were spent in the dismal conditions of the prison camp Stalag Luft II.

Simmons provides fascinating insight into what life was like be an American prisoner of war in Nazi Germany, from undergoing interrogations to suffering cruelty and abuse from the guards.

He records not only the mundane day to day life of the prisoners but also their private projects, from forging documents to using the latrine to dispose of waste material from their tunneling projects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First World War: A Complete History*



  






It was to be the war to end all wars, and it began at 11:15 on the morning of June 28, 1914, in an outpost of the Austro-Hungarian Empire called Sarajevo. It would officially end nearly five years later. Unofficially, however, it has never ended: Many of the horrors we live with today are rooted in the First World War.

The Great War left millions of civilians and soldiers maimed or dead. It also saw the creation of new technologies of destruction: tanks, planes, and submarines; machine guns and field artillery; poison gas and chemical warfare. It introduced U-boat packs and strategic bombing, unrestricted war on civilians and mistreatment of prisoners. But the war changed our world in far more fundamental ways than these.

In its wake, empires toppled, monarchies fell, and whole populations lost their national identities. As political systems and geographic boundaries were realigned, the social order shifted seismically. Manners and cultural norms; literature and the arts; education and class distinctions; all underwent a vast sea change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2. 11 Feb 21 only.

*8 Miraculous Months in the Malayan Jungle: A WWII Pilot's True Story of Faith, Courage, and Survival*



  






*A Grueling Survival Story About a WWII Hero’s Fight for Freedom*
On January 11, 1945, Major Donald J. Humphrey had his B-29 Superfortress directed at Singapore Island. After navigating the 1900-mile trip from India through dangerous weather, they had just successfully bombed their target. And that’s when Japanese Zeroes shot off the wing and sent the mighty aircraft death-spiraling into the Malayan jungle.

Jumping to safety, Humphrey and a few of his remaining crewmates found themselves lost in the middle of occupied territory. Enduring vicious crocodiles, deadly snakes, and crippling malaria, the Americans battled just to stay alive. And though they made contact with Malayan resistance fighters, they could never be sure their benefactors weren’t pulling them even deeper into danger…

In this harrowing true account, Major Humphrey’s son shares the extraordinary story of his father’s grueling ordeal. Told in the first person, this highly personal narrative puts you inside the mind of a man fighting for his country while struggling to survive.

_Eight Miraculous Months in the Malayan Jungle_ is a gripping memoir about overcoming unexpected peril. If you like World War II heroes, incredible stories of courage, and inspirational reads, then you’ll love Donald “DJ” Humphrey II’s captivating biography of his father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Triumphant Warrior: The Legend of the Navy's Most Daring Helicopter Pilot*



  






*The true story of Bronze Star recipient Allen Weseleskey and his high-risk rescue mission, carried out under heavy fire in Vietnam. Includes photos.

When the going is fast and rough, I will not falter. I will be uncompromising in every blow I strike. I will be humble in victory. I am a United States Navy Flyer. —from “A Navy Flyer’s Creed” *

Barely a month after the start of the Tet Offensive in 1968, a Navy flyer applied this creed—and dared to risk not only his career but also his and his fellow aircrewmen’s lives in rescuing a wounded US Army advisor only moments from certain battlefield death. 

The pilot, Lt. Cdr. Allen E. “Wes” Weseleskey, had been assigned to the Navy’s Helicopter Attack (Light) Squadron Three, the “Seawolves,” at the Vinh Long Army Airfield. His controversial mission took place in March 1968 in the Mekong Delta region. Two ARVN companies were being overwhelmed and despite coming under heavy fire, Weseleskey decided to go in and rescue as many survivors as possible. The accompanying Seawolf was forced to turn back after taking hits, but Weseleskey, with the agreement of his crew, persisted—flying so low under the treeline that they were out of reach of the VC rocket launchers.

Weseleskey was awarded the Bronze Star, the Distinguished Flying Cross, and the Navy Cross during his service. This is his story, from early assignments, clashes with superior officers, missions and rescues during the Tet Offensive, to homecoming. It is the story of a quintessential flyer, an American hero who was prepared to speak his mind and take risks—and of the vital role of the Seawolves in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rich Man, Poor Man: A Novel*



  






Siblings Rudy, Tom, and Gretchen Jordache grow up in a small town on the Hudson River. They’re in their teens in the 1940s, too young to go to war but marked by it nevertheless. Their father is the local baker, and nothing suggests they will live storied lives. Yet, in this sprawling saga, each member of the family pushes against the grain of history and confronts the perils and pleasures of a world devastated by conflict and transformed by American commerce and culture.

A memorable novel by one of America’s greatest twentieth-century authors, _Rich Man, Poor Man_ offers a gripping ride through America between the Second World War and Vietnam. It was made into one of the first primetime TV mini-series, and starred Nick Nolte, Peter Strauss, and Susan Blakely.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood of Eagles (Pinnacle Westerns Book *



  






*One land. One law. One legend.*

The Oklahoma Panhandle is one hundred miles of lawlessness and danger: a no man’s land designed to separate Texas from pro-Union Kansas. Through this desolate strip rides legendary gunslinger Falcon MacCallister, a young Native American boy by his side. Behind him lies a scene of horror left by outlaws who’d ambushed a small wagon train.

As he searches the Panhandle for the killers, Falcon enters a storm of greed, thievery, and betrayal that has its roots in two long, gleaming bands of steel. A new railway is penetrating this hostile land—making some people rich, some people dead, and sending a gunfighter and a boy on their own brutal ride to revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silence*



  






Six years ago, private investigator Jack Till helped Wendy Harper disappear. But now her ex-boyfriend and former business partner is being framed for her presumed murder in an effort to smoke her out, and Till must find her before tango-dancing assassins Paul and Sylvie Turner do.

The Turners are merely hired to do a job, though, and prefer to remain anonymous. When they find that a middleman has let the true employer know their identities, finishing the job is no longer enough. Their fee just went up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Fearless



  






AD 2118. Humanity has colonised the Moon, Mars, Ceres and Europa. Captain Ellisa Shann commands Khidr, a search and rescue ship with a crew of twenty-five, tasked to assist the vast commercial freighters that supply the different solar system colonies.

Shann has no legs and has taken to life in zero-g partly as a result. She is a talented tactician who has a tendency to take too much on her own shoulders. Now, while on a regular six-month patrol through the solar system, Khidr picks up a distress call from the freighter Hercules…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Supremacy's Shadow: A Space Opera Thriller Series (Insurgency Saga Book 1)



  






*Someone betrayed him. He'll probably die finding out who.*

For Hayden Cross, a military investigator in the far future, whether his wife faked her death is the question that is probably going to get him killed. Having lost the only job that kept him sane, he has few resources and fewer leads. Oh, and a sadistic crime lord really wants to kill him.

As he fights through an underworld of fanatical rebels, callous bounty hunters, and corrupt cops, each step takes him closer to the truth about his wife’s fate and the oppressive government he once loyally served. On the way he may even liberate a planet and stop a war ... but only if he betrays everyone he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jessica Christ: The Complete Series*



  






*Get the series readers are calling "priceless," "a must-read," and "one of my favorite series of all time."
7 books
2,300+ pages
1 hilarious tale of the life of God's Only Begotten Daughter*

Jessica McCloud is the daughter of God, though she'd rather not be. With a charlatan preacher trying to exploit her divinity and a local reporter hellbent on smearing her name, she'll need some heavenly help to keep from getting herself martyred. 

*The complete box set includes: 
The Beginning, Book 1:* Jessica McCloud's nativity story gets off to a rough start, and things don't get any easier in middle school. But with a little help from her single mother, she just might make it to high school unscathed...

*And It Was Good, Book 2:* A surprise visit from a long-dead sibling is the call to arms Jessica McCloud could really do without. But a surprise talent might just be her ticket to earning varsity levels of respect.

*It's a Miracle!, Book 3:* God works in mysterious ways, and Jessica McCloud resents just about all of them. Will her newly discovered miracle could make or break her high school graduation dreams?

*Nu Alpha Omega, Book 4: *Jessica McCloud is the big messiah on campus. But her arch nemesis doesn't take a holiday just because she's trying to pass exams...

*It is Risen, Book 5:* Let there be adulting! With college behind her, Jessica McCloud must figure out how in the hell to be heavenly in the real world. 


*In the Details, Book 6:* With very little going according to her plan, Jessica McCloud is feeling the crunch to get her act together and maybe, just maybe, fulfill her divine purpose. 

*The End is Her, Book 7*: Jessica McCloud knows what she needs to accomplish to fulfill her destiny, but that doesn't mean she has any freaking idea how to do it. And now she's in a race against the clock...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cipher (Nina Guerrera Book 1)*



  






*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

To a cunning serial killer, she was the one that got away. Until now…*

FBI Special Agent Nina Guerrera escaped a serial killer’s trap at sixteen. Years later, when she’s jumped in a Virginia park, a video of the attack goes viral. Legions of new fans are not the only ones impressed with her fighting skills. The man who abducted her eleven years ago is watching. Determined to reclaim his lost prize, he commits a grisly murder designed to pull her into the investigation…but his games are just beginning. And he’s using the internet to invite the public to play along.

His coded riddles may have made him a depraved social media superstar—an enigmatic cyber-ghost dubbed “the Cipher”—but to Nina he’s a monster who preys on the vulnerable. Partnered with the FBI’s preeminent mind hunter, Dr. Jeffrey Wade, who is haunted by his own past, Nina tracks the predator across the country. Clue by clue, victim by victim, Nina races to stop a deadly killer while the world watches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Valiant (Star Legend Book 1)*



  






*King Arthur in outer space?*

Endless warfare has ravaged Earth, and billions are desperate to escape. One of them is Taylan Ellis.

Driven from her home in the West Britannic Isles by an invasion and severed from her children, Taylan enlists with the Britannic Alliance, hoping she can help regain her homeland and find her kids.

But decades of internal conflict and terrestrial and space warfare have left the BA on the edge of collapse.

Then its battleship, the _Valiant_, picks up a distress signal. The rescuers break into a sealed chamber and find the apparently mummified remains of an Iron Age chieftain. Disappointed, they're about to leave when they discover the ‘mummy’ has a pulse.

Taylan suspects she knows who the mystery man is and what he’s capable of. If she’s right, can she convince her superiors and save the BA, her country, and her children?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Crimson Deathbringer: An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 1)* 




  






_*When Earth gets embroiled in the middle of an intergalactic war, humanity's only hope for survival rests with a rag-tag team of unlikely heroes which includes an ace fighter pilot, a stuntwoman, a super-assassin, and an alien prankster.*_

Jim, a wise-cracking, OCD-suffering fighter pilot, is about to propose to his girlfriend when his friend Kurt surprises them by showing up at his house, wounded and covered in blood. This is just the beginning of Jim's woes because soon after his life is thrown into a galactic conflict that threatens the very existence of the human race.

Can our heroes save humanity from the wrath of a galaxy-conquering alien fleet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Kill Clause*



  






The series that started it all!

A riveting and explosive novel, _The Kill Clause_ is a brilliantly inventive tour de force by a powerful new master of suspense.

Tim Rackley is a dangerous man of honor, a deputy U.S. marshal who is very good at his job—until everything he believes in is shattered by the brutal murder of his own daughter.

Betrayed by an imperfect judicial system, Rackley watches helplessly as the killer walks free on a legal technicality. Devastated, furious, and burning with a righteous need for vengeance, he is suddenly forced to explore his own deadly options—a quest that leads him into a shadowy no-man's-land between justice and the law . . . and into the welcoming fold of "the Commission."

A vigilante group made up of people like him—relentless streetwise operators who have each lost a loved one to violent crime—the Commission confronts the failings of a system that sets predators loose to hunt again, cleaning up society's "mistakes" covertly, efficiently, and permanently. But as he is dragged deeper into a deadly morass of hidden agendas and murderous justice, Tim Rackley discovers that playing God is an excruciating and fearsome task. When his new secret life starts coming unwound at an alarming speed, he is suddenly caught in the most terrifying struggle he has ever faced—a desperate battle to save his marriage, his career, his life, his soul . . . and everything left that's worth fighting for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How George Washington Fleeced the Nation: And Other Little Secrets Airbrushed From History*



  






Our view of the famous is one-dimensional—leading figures from history are summarized in history textbooks with one or two lines: Churchill the war-time genius, Gandhi the poor ascetic—but nobody is perfect and even the famous have their quirks and hidden secrets. _How George Washington Fleeced the Nation_ reveals the often hilarious, sometimes shocking, and always highly informative foibles of the great and the good. Einstein, the most brilliant man who lived, regularly forgot his shoes and never learned to drive. Hitler possibly has a Jewish ancestor. Picasso avoided paying restaurant bills by doodling on their napkins instead. Prepared to be shocked, amused, and outraged at what they didn’t teach you in high school.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Theory That Would Not Die: How Bayes' Rule Cracked the Enigma Code, Hunted Down Russian Submarines, & Emerged Triumphant from Two Centuries of Controversy*



  






*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice*

Bayes' rule appears to be a straightforward, one-line theorem: by updating our initial beliefs with objective new information, we get a new and improved belief. To its adherents, it is an elegant statement about learning from experience. To its opponents, it is subjectivity run amok. In the first-ever account of Bayes' rule for general readers, Sharon Bertsch McGrayne explores this controversial theorem and the generations-long human drama surrounding it.

McGrayne traces the rule’s discovery by an 18th century amateur mathematician through its development by French scientist Pierre Simon Laplace. She reveals why respected statisticians rendered it professionally taboo for 150 years—while practitioners relied on it to solve crises involving great uncertainty and scanty information, such as Alan Turing's work breaking Germany's Enigma code during World War II.

McGrayne also explains how the advent of computer technology in the 1980s proved to be a game-changer. Today, Bayes' rule is used everywhere from DNA de-coding to Homeland Security. Drawing on primary source material and interviews with statisticians and other scientists, _The Theory That Would Not Die_ is the riveting account of how a seemingly simple theorem ignited one of the greatest controversies of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sniper on the Eastern Front: The Memoirs of Sepp Allerberger, Knights Cross*



  






Josef Sepp Allerberger was the second most successful sniper of the German Wehrmacht and one of the few private soldiers to be honoured with the award of the Knights Cross.

An Austrian conscript, after qualifying as a machine gunner he was drafted to the southern sector of the Russian Front in July 1942. Wounded at Voroshilovsk, he experimented with a Russian sniper-rifle while convalescing and so impressed his superiors with his proficiency that he was returned to the front as his regiments only sniper specialist.

In this sometimes harrowing memoir, Allerberger provides an excellent introduction to the commitment in fieldcraft, discipline and routine required of the sniper, a man apart. There was no place for chivalry on the Russian Front. Away from the film cameras, no prisoner survived long after surrendering. Russian snipers had used the illegal explosive bullet since 1941, and Hitler eventually authorized its issue in 1944. The result was a battlefield of horror.

Allerberger was a cold-blooded killer, but few will find a place in their hearts for the soldiers of the Red Army against whom he fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Lady Death: The Memoirs of Stalin's Sniper



  






*The memoir of Lyudmila Pavlichenko, the Russian woman who was WWII’s most accomplished sniper—and a friend of Eleanor Roosevelt.*

In June 1941, when Hitler launched Operation Barbarossa, Lyudmila Pavlichenko left her university studies, ignored the offer of a position as a nurse, and became one of Soviet Russia’s two thousand female snipers. Less than a year later, she had 309 recorded kills, including 29 enemy sniper kills. By the time she was withdrawn from active duty due to injury, she was regarded as a key heroic figure for the war effort.

To continue serving the war effort, Pavlichenko spoke at rallies in Canada and the United States. She toured the White House with FDR, and the folk singer Woody Guthrie wrote a song, “Miss Pavlichenko,” about her exploits. An advocate for women’s rights, she befriended Eleanor Roosevelt and toured England to raise money for the Red Army.

Never returning to combat, Pavlichenko trained other snipers. After the war, she finished her education at Kiev University and began a career as a historian. Today, she remains a revered hero in Russia, where the 2015 film, _Battle for Sevastopol_, was made about her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Robber Barons: The Classic Account of the Influential Capitalists Who Transformed America's Future*



  






*“The best, the liveliest and most illuminating” account of Rockefeller, Morgan, and the other men who seized American economic power after the Civil War (The New Republic).*

John D. Rockefeller, J. P. Morgan, Cornelius Vanderbilt, Andrew Carnegie, E. H. Harriman, Jay Gould, Henry Clay Frick . . . their names carry a powerful historical ring, still echoing today in the countless institutions that are part of their legacy, from universities to museums to banks. But who were the people behind the legends, and how did they rise to their positions of vast wealth and influence in the latter half of the nineteenth century?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Falcon and the Snowman: A True Story of Friendship and Espionage*



  






*This fascinating account of how two young Americans turned traitor during the Cold War is an “absolutely smashing real-life spy story” (The New York Times Book Review).*

At the height of the Cold War, some of the nation’s most precious secrets passed through a CIA contractor in Southern California. Only a handful of employees were cleared to handle the intelligence that came through the Black Vault. One of them was Christopher John Boyce, a hard-partying genius with a sky-high IQ, a passion for falconry, and little love for his country. Security at the Vault was so lax, Boyce couldn’t help but be tempted. And when he gave in, the fate of the free world would hang in the balance.

With the help of his best friend, Andrew Daulton Lee, a drug dealer with connections south of the border, Boyce began stealing classified documents and selling them to the Soviet embassy in Mexico City. It was an audacious act of treason, committed by two spoiled young men who were nearly always drunk, stoned, or both—and were about to find themselves caught in the middle of a fight between the CIA and the KGB.

This Edgar Award–winning book was the inspiration for the critically acclaimed film starring Timothy Hutton and Sean Penn—a true story as thrilling as any dreamed up by Ian Fleming or John le Carré. Before Edward Snowden, there were Boyce and Lee, two of the most unlikely spies in the history of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Kingpin: The Epic Hunt for the Criminal Mastermind Behind the Silk Road*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER. The unbelievable true story of the man who built a billion-dollar online drug empire from his bedroom—and almost got away with it*

In 2011, a twenty-six-year-old libertarian programmer named Ross Ulbricht launched the ultimate free market: the Silk Road, a clandestine Web site hosted on the Dark Web where anyone could trade anything—drugs, hacking software, forged passports, counterfeit cash, poisons—free of the government’s watchful eye.

It wasn’t long before the media got wind of the new Web site where anyone—not just teenagers and weed dealers but terrorists and black hat hackers—could buy and sell contraband detection-free. Spurred by a public outcry, the federal government launched an epic two-year manhunt for the site’s elusive proprietor, with no leads, no witnesses, and no clear jurisdiction. All the investigators knew was that whoever was running the site called himself the Dread Pirate Roberts.

The Silk Road quickly ballooned into $1.2 billion enterprise, and Ross embraced his new role as kingpin. He enlisted a loyal crew of allies in high and low places, all as addicted to the danger and thrill of running an illegal marketplace as their customers were to the heroin they sold. Through his network he got wind of the target on his back and took drastic steps to protect himself—including ordering a hit on a former employee. As Ross made plans to disappear forever, the Feds raced against the clock to catch a man they weren’t sure even existed, searching for a needle in the haystack of the global Internet.

Drawing on exclusive access to key players and two billion digital words and images Ross left behind, _Vanity Fair_ correspondent and _New York Times_ bestselling author Nick Bilton offers a tale filled with twists and turns, lucky breaks and unbelievable close calls. It’s a story of the boy next door’s ambition gone criminal, spurred on by the clash between the new world of libertarian-leaning, anonymous, decentralized Web advocates and the old world of government control, order, and the rule of law. Filled with unforgettable characters and capped by an astonishing climax, _American Kingpin_ might be dismissed as too outrageous for fiction. But it’s all too real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*With Rommel in the Desert: Tripoli to El Alamein (Images of War)*



  






Prior to the outbreak of war in September 1939, the German Army had focused exclusively on the operational, organizational and training preparations needed to wage war in continental Europe. The threat of an Italian collapse in North Africa in early 1941, however, prompted Hitler to reinforce his ally by sending an armored blocking force to Libya. Not content to merely thwart the British from capturing Tripoli, Lieutenant-General Erwin Rommel harried his inexperienced expeditionary force eastward towards the Nile Delta.

This book is a pictorial narrative of the unfolding conflict from the arrival of the Deutsches Afrikakorps until Rommel's departure from the battlefield in March 1943. We view the desert war, with its shifting fortunes and unique challenges, primarily through the lens of ordinary combatants. This is their personal record of serving with Rommel in the desert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*At Leningrad's Gates: The Combat Memoirs of a Soldier with Army Group North*



  






*“A first-rate memoir” from a German soldier who rose from conscript private to captain of a heavy weapons company on the Eastern Front of World War II (City Book Review).*

William Lubbeck, age nineteen, was drafted into the Wehrmacht in August 1939. As a member of the 58th Infantry Division, he received his baptism of fire during the 1940 invasion of France. The following spring, his division served on the left flank of Army Group North in Operation Barbarossa. After grueling marches amid countless Russian bodies, burnt-out vehicles, and a great number of cheering Baltic civilians, Lubbeck’s unit entered the outskirts of Leningrad, making the deepest penetration of any German formation.

In September 1943, Lubbeck earned the Iron Cross First Class and was assigned to officers’ training school in Dresden. By the time he returned to Russia, Army Group North was in full-scale retreat. In the last chaotic scramble from East Prussia, Lubbeck was able to evacuate on a newly minted German destroyer. He recounts how the ship arrived in the British zone off Denmark with all guns blazing against pursuing Russians. The following morning, May 8, 1945, he learned that the war was over.

After his release from British captivity, Lubbeck married his sweetheart, Anneliese, and in 1949, immigrated to the United States where he raised a successful family. With the assistance of David B. Hurt, he has drawn on his wartime notes and letters, _Soldatbuch_, regimental history, and personal memories to recount his four years of frontline experience. Containing rare firsthand accounts of both triumph and disaster, _At Leningrad’s Gates_ provides a fascinating glimpse into the reality of combat on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Armour of Rommel's Afrika Korps (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of the armoured vehicles used by the Nazis during their occupation of North Africa in World War II.*

The Deutsche Afrika Korps (best known as simply Afrika Korps) earned a well-deserved reputation as a superb fighting machine. While this was founded on the leadership and tactical genius of its legendary commander Erwin Rommel and the fighting skills of its officers and men, another vital element was its equipment and armour.

This superbly illustrated Images of War book reveals the full range of German armored vehicles that saw service in North Africa from 1941 to mid-1943. As well as the formidable panzers, such as the Tiger and Panther tanks, there were Sturmartillerie equipments, reconnaissance vehicles, half-tracks, armored cars, Panzerkampwagens, and motorcycles. All had their roles to play.

While the Allies ultimately triumphed in North Africa, the combination of German design and engineering with superb generalship and fighting spirit, very nearly changed the course of the Second World War in 1942. Military historians and equipment enthusiasts will find this a fascinating and authoritative book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sinking of the Bismarck*



  






*The famous war correspondent delivers an edge-of-your seat account of the naval chase and battle to take out one of Hitler’s most powerful warships.*

The _Bismarck _wasn’t just any warship. Its guns were much stronger and more accurate than any others in its day—meaning it could easily sink enemy ships without getting in range of their fire. It was one of Hitler’s most powerful weapons, and the Allied forces had to put it out of commission—before they lost the war. With the fate of the world in the balance, Allied forces chased the _Bismarck_ across the stormy North Atlantic—culminating in a thrilling sea battle that changed the course of World War II.

Unfolding with the taut suspense of a blockbuster movie, this book brings the excitement and danger of World War II to younger audiences—and demonstrates William L. Shirer’s mastery as a writer of history and a spinner of tales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Panzer IV: Hitler's Rock (Images of War Special)



  






*This pictorial history of the infamous Nazi tank presents a full account—in words and photographs—of Hitler’s most fearsome and versatile war machine.*

Throughout the Second World War, the Panzerkampfwagen Mk IV proved to be the one constant in Hitler's Panzerwaffe. It was the German equivalent of the American Sherman and the Soviet T-34. In this pictorial history, military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones provides a concise account of the Mk IV's design, development and performance in combat. The Mk IV served on every major front: in France, the Balkans, North Africa, the Soviet Union and, at the end of the war, in Germany itself. It was a key weapon in the blitzkrieg attacks and in the later desperate defense of the Reich.

Using more than 150 rare wartime photographs, plus a selection of specially commissioned color images, Tucker-Jones illustrates how the initial design of the Mk IV was refined throughout the war to counter the design advances in Allied tanks and anti-tank guns. While the Mk IV was never produced in the same numbers as the leading Allied tanks, it was one of the most important armored vehicles of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Panther Tank: Hitlers T-34 Killer (Images of War Special)*



  






*This pictorial history of the Nazi Panther tank offers an in-depth analysis of its innovative design and its role on the Eastern Front of WWII.*

The German Panther was one of the most important tanks of the Second World War, ranking alongside the American Sherman and the Soviet T-34. In a comprehensive study of this remarkable fighting vehicle, author and military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones presents more than 100 archival photographs, along with a selection of color profiles, illustrating its design, development and operations in battle.

On the Eastern Front, the German army needed to counter the Red Army’s robust and utilitarian T-34 tank, which were increasingly deployed by the Russians in decisive numbers. The German military rapidly produced the Panther as its answer to this threat. With its sloping armor and a high-velocity 75mm gun, it proved to be a better medium tank than its predecessor, the Mk IV. More versatile than the heavyweight Tiger, it was superior to most of the Allied tanks it faced and had a significant influence on subsequent tank design.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front, 1941–1945 (Images of War*



  







This book in the popular Images of War series covers the deeds of the Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front during the Second World War. With extensive text and in-depth captions with many rare and unpublished photographs, it is an absorbing analysis of the part they played on the Eastern Front. It reveals in detail how this elite band of men fought during the opening phase of Barbarossa, the invasion of Russia, how it supported and took part in the victory at Kharkov, Demyansk and other battles in the Soviet Union. The book reveals the Waffen-SS’s role at Kursk and how it was forced to withdraw in the face of overwhelming enemy superiority and were rushed from one danger zone to another to plug gaps in the front. Often these troops faced an enemy ten-times their strength, and it was for this reason they were feared and respected by their enemy. Although by early May 1945, the Waffen-SS was all but destroyed, having battled across half Russia and gone on to protect the withdrawals of the rest of the German Army to the very gates of Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Les Parisiennes: How the Women of Paris Lived, Loved, and Died Under Nazi Occupation *



  






_New York Times _bestselling author Anne Sebba explores a devastating period in Paris's history and tells the stories of how women survived—or didn’t—during the Nazi occupation.

Paris in the 1940s was a place of fear, power, aggression, courage, deprivation, and secrets. During the occupation, the swastika flew from the Eiffel Tower and danger lurked on every corner. While Parisian men were either fighting at the front or captured and forced to work in German factories, the women of Paris were left behind where they would come face to face with the German conquerors on a daily basis, as waitresses, shop assistants, or wives and mothers, increasingly desperate to find food to feed their families as hunger became part of everyday life.

When the Nazis and the puppet Vichy regime began rounding up Jews to ship east to concentration camps, the full horror of the war was brought home and the choice between collaboration and resistance became unavoidable. Sebba focuses on the role of women, many of whom faced life and death decisions every day. After the war ended, there would be a fierce settling of accounts between those who made peace with or, worse, helped the occupiers and those who fought the Nazis in any way they could.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Der Adler: The Official Nazi Luftwaffe Magazine: The English Language Editions (Luftwaffe in Combat 1939–45)*



  






Der Adler was the official magazine of the Luftwaffe in World War II. In the years before Hitler declared war on America an English language edition of Der Adler costing eight cents was published and widely sold in the USA. The magazine was available on American news stands and the surviving English language editions provide readers who do not speak German with a fascinating primary source from inside the Third Reich. The magazine was at its best and most interesting during the years of German ascendancy between 1940 and 1942. From that point onwards the Luftwaffe had less and less to celebrate and Der Adler tended to concentrate on the exploits of the Luftwaffe ground forces especially the burgeoning Falshirmjaeger divisions. This selection of the best of the English language articles from Der Adler provides a privileged glimpse inside the Luftwaffe during its years of triumph between 1940 and 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare in the North African Campaign (Images of War)*



  






The North African campaign, the struggle of the Italians and Germans against the Allies in Egypt, Libya and Tunisia between 1940 and 1943, was a war of movement and maneuver, of dramatic changes of fortune, and it was a war in which mechanized forces—tanks in particular—excelled. Compared with the heavily populated landscapes of northwest Europe, the empty open spaces of North Africa appeared to be ideal operating terrain for tanks, yet the harsh desert conditions tested men and machinery to the limit, as Anthony Tucker-Jones demonstrates in this remarkable selection of wartime photographs.The use of armor during the entire course of the campaign is covered, from the initial Italian offensive, the arrival of Rommels Panzergruppe Afrika, the battles fought along the North African shore which culminated in El Alamein, then the Allied advance into Tunisia which led to the final defeat of the German and Italian armies.The images give a fascinating inside view of combat, but they also reveal the daily routines of tank warfare 65 years ago, and give a vivid impression of what it was like to fight in and live with the tanks of the day the German Mk IIIs and Mk IVs and the Tiger, the British Matildas and Valentines and the American Grants and Shermans that contributed so much to the Allied victory. Training, maintenance, transportation and supply are shown, as are the daily lives of the tank crews and extreme conditions in which they worked and fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Kharkov, 1941–1943 (Images of War)*



  






The four battles fought for Kharkov during the Second World War are often overshadowed by the battles for Moscow, Leningrad and Stalingrad, yet they were critical stages in the struggle between the Wehrmacht and the Red Army for control of the southern Soviet Union. Anthony Tucker-Jones, in this volume in the Images of War series, offers a visual record of the dramatic and bloody conflict that took place there, showing every grim aspect of the fighting. Kharkov became one of the most bitterly contested cities during the war on the Eastern Front, and this book presents a graphic overview of the atrocious conditions the soldiers on both sides had to endure. In 1941 Kharkov fell to Hitlers Army Group South. In 1942 the Soviets tried and failed to retake it, losing 240,000 men in the Barvenkovo Bulge. Then, in 1943, the control of the battered city changed hands twice before the Soviets liberated it for good. The fate of Kharkov during the war reflects the history of the wider struggle between Hitlers Germany and Stalins Soviet Union.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*US Marine Corps in the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






The United States Marine Corps played a leading role in the war against Japan from Pearl Harbor in December 1941 until VJ Day on September 2, 1945. Living up to its motto the "First to Fight," the 1st Marine Division landed on the Japanese-occupied island of Guadalcanal in the south Pacific on August 7, 1942 and fought its way up the central Solomon Island to Cape Gloucester in the territory of New Guinea.In October 1942, the Marine Corps captured Tarawa Atoll and so began their advance across the central Pacific, fighting many famous and bloody battles such as Saipan, Tinian, Guam, Iwo Jima, and finally the 82-day epic struggle for Okinawa. These victories came at high cost, with 19,737 Marine killed and 67,207 wounded.This classic Images of War title presents a graphic overview of the Corps' legendary campaign in text and contemporary images. The author expertly describes the full range of Marine Corps weaponry and explains their organization, tactics, and fighting doctrine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victory in the Pacific (Images of War)*



  






"By Spring 1945, while the war in Europe was coming to a close, in the Pacific there was no end to hostilities in sight. The Japanese, albeit retreating, defended every outpost and island with fanatical determination and all the indications were that Japan would have to be invaded at a terrible cost. The two atomic bombs at Hiroshima and Nagasaki changed this and the world forever.Victory in the Pacific tells the story of the last six months of the war against Japan in the Pacific, the Philippines, Burma and China in words and pictures, culminating in the Atom Bomb raids and the occupation of Japan."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*US Cold War Tanks and Armoured Fighting Vehicles (Images of War)*



  






*This expert study of the U.S. military’s armored vehicles deployed during the Cold War features rare photographs from the wartime archives.*

To counter the Soviet threat and that of their client States during the Cold War years 1949-1991, the American military deployed an impressive range of main battle tanks and armored fighting vehicles. Expert author Michael Green presents a detailed study of these vehicles and their variants in this informative volume of stunning wartime photographs.

The Patton series of medium main battle tanks—including the M46, M47 and M48—supplemented by the M103s Heavy Tank initially formed the core of the US tank fleet. In 1960 the M60 MBT entered service and, in turn, was replaced by the M1 Abrams in 1980. In support were armored reconnaissance vehicles, progressively the M41 bull dog (1951); the M114 (1961), the M551 Sheridan (1967) and M3 Bradley Cavalry Fighting Vehicle (1981). The armored personnel carrier range included the ubiquitous M113 and its replacement the M2 Bradley, cousin of the M3.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Massacre at Whiskey Flats (Sidewinders Book 2)*



  






*Sidewinders Don’t Look for Trouble—It Usually Finds Them *

In the west, there’s always work for the kind of men willing to get their hands dirty—from rounding stray cattle to stringing barbed wire. Bo Creel and Scratch Morton are just such men. Now they’ve been hired for the one job they’ve never tried: wearing badges—in a little stain of a town called Whiskey Flats. 

What Bo and Scratch don’t know is that a gang of outlaws is bent on burning down the town the Sidewinders have been hired to protect. With only a passing acquaintance of the law, a keen sense of self-preservation, and a range-war gathering round them, Bo and Scratch need a good plan or it’s a one-way ticket to Boot Hill. They’ll also need a little luck, a whole mess of bullets, and the courage to stand tall—and shoot true . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Landscape Turned Red: The Battle of Antietam*



  






The Civil War battle waged on September 17, 1862, at Antietam Creek, Maryland, was one of the bloodiest in the nation’s history: in this single day, the war claimed nearly 23,000 casualties. In _Landscape Turned Red_, the renowned historian Stephen Sears draws on a remarkable cache of diaries, dispatches, and letters to recreate the vivid drama of Antietam as experienced not only by its leaders but also by its soldiers, both Union and Confederate. Combining brilliant military analysis with narrative history of enormous power, _Landscape Turned Red_ is the definitive work on this climactic and bitter struggle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing the SS: The Hunt for the Worst War Criminals in History*



  






As the true horrors of the Third Reich began to be exposed immediately after World War II, the Nazi war criminals who committed genocide went on the run. A few were swiftly caught, including the notorious SS leader, Heinrich Himmler. Others, however, evaded capture through a sophisticated Nazi organization designed to hide them. Among those war criminals were Josef Mengele, the “Angel of Death” who performed hideous medical experiments at Auschwitz; Martin Bormann, Hitler’s brutal personal secretary; Klaus Barbie, the cruel "Butcher of Lyon"; and perhaps the most awful Nazi of all: Adolf Eichmann.

_Killing the SS_ is the epic saga of the espionage and daring waged by self-styled "Nazi hunters." This determined and disparate group included a French husband and wife team, an American lawyer who served in the army on D-Day, a German prosecutor who had signed an oath to the Nazi Party, Israeli Mossad agents, and a death camp survivor. Over decades, these men and women scoured the world, tracking down the SS fugitives and bringing them to justice, which often meant death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Country for Old Men*



  






In his blistering new novel, Cormac McCarthy returns to the Texas-Mexico border, setting of his famed _Border Trilogy_. The time is our own, when rustlers have given way to drug-runners and small towns have become free-fire zones. One day, a good old boy named Llewellyn Moss finds a pickup truck surrounded by a bodyguard of dead men. A load of heroin and two million dollars in cash are still in the back. When Moss takes the money, he sets off a chain reaction of catastrophic violence that not even the law–in the person of aging, disillusioned Sheriff Bell–can contain.As Moss tries to evade his pursuers–in particular a mysterious mastermind who flips coins for human lives–McCarthy simultaneously strips down the American crime novel and broadens its concerns to encompass themes as ancient as the Bible and as bloodily contemporary as this morning’s headlines. _No Country for Old Men_ is a triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Beautifully Foolish Endeavor: A Novel (The Carls Book 2)*



  






*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Who has the right to change the world forever? 
How will we live online? 
How do we find comfort in an increasingly isolated world?*

The Carls disappeared the same way they appeared, in an instant. While the robots were on Earth, they caused confusion and destruction with only their presence. Part of their maelstrom was the sudden viral fame and untimely death of April May: a young woman who stumbled into Carl’s path, giving them their name, becoming their advocate, and putting herself in the middle of an avalanche of conspiracy theories. 

Months later, April’s friends are trying to find their footing in a post-Carl world. Andy has picked up April’s mantle of fame, speaking at conferences and online; Maya, ravaged by grief, begins to follow a string of mysteries that she is convinced will lead her to April; and Miranda is contemplating defying her friends’ advice and pursuing a new scientific operation…one that might have repercussions beyond anyone’s comprehension. Just as it is starting to seem like the gang may never learn the real story behind the events that changed their lives forever, a series of clues arrive—mysterious books that seem to predict the future and control the actions of their readers—all of which seems to suggest that April could be very much alive.

In the midst of the search for the truth and the search for April is a growing force, something that wants to capture our consciousness and even control our reality. _A Beautifully Foolish Endeavor_ is the bold and brilliant follow-up to _An Absolutely Remarkable Thing_. It is a fast-paced adventure that is also a biting social commentary, asking hard, urgent questions about the way we live, our freedoms, our future, and how we handle the unknown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Werewolf Principle*



  






*His body hosting a pair of strange alien presences, an amnesiac space traveler returns home to an unrecognizable Earth*

Many centuries in the future, a two-hundred-year-old man is discovered hibernating in a space capsule orbiting a distant star. Transported back to his home planet, Andrew Blake awakens to an Earth he does not recognize—a world of flying cars and sentient floating houses—with no memory whatsoever of his history or purpose. But he has not returned alone. The last survivor of a radical experiment abandoned more than a century earlier, Blake was genetically altered to be able to adapt to extreme alien environments, and now he can sense other presences inhabiting his mind and body. One is a biological computer of astonishing power; the other is a powerful creature akin to a large wolf. And Blake is definitely _not_ the one in control. With his sanity hanging in the balance, Blake’s only option is to set out in frantic pursuit of his past, the truth, his destiny—and quite possibly the fate of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Way Station*



  






*Hugo Award Winner: In backwoods Wisconsin, an ageless hermit welcomes alien visitors—and foresees the end of humanity . . .*

Enoch Wallace is not like other humans. Living a secluded life in the backwoods of Wisconsin, he carries a nineteenth-century rifle and never seems to age—a fact that has recently caught the attention of prying government eyes. The truth is, Enoch is the last surviving veteran of the American Civil War and, for close to a century, he has operated a secret way station for aliens passing through on journeys to other stars. But the gifts of knowledge and immortality that his intergalactic guests have bestowed upon him are proving to be a nightmarish burden, for they have opened Enoch’s eyes to humanity’s impending destruction. Still, one final hope remains for the human race . . . though the cure could ultimately prove more terrible than the disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Golden Viper (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 2)



  






_*Will the galaxy survive?*_

Kanoor has fallen.

The Xortaags are back with a vengeance. Not being the forgive-and-forget types, they’ve conquered the Akakie homeworld, and now they set their sight upon Earth. Having reverse-engineered the advanced technology they scavenged on Kanoor, they now hold the key to rule the universe forever. It now befalls to Jim and his friends to save not only humanity, but every sentient species in the galaxy.

To make matters worse, an even more sinister threat is looming in the darkness. Unknown to our heroes, a time-travelling alien fleet is on its way to our neck of the galactic woods.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Black Fleet (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 3)



  






_*Just when you thought things couldn’t get any deadlier, a massive fleet arrives from the future!*_

Thanks to Jim and his allies’ efforts, there’s finally peace in the galaxy … but all good things must come to an end.

The Black Fleet, hellbent on revenge, will indiscriminately ravage every planet on its way to Earth. This is the very definition of an extinction-level event, and nobody seems to able to stop the enemy ships in their tracks. To make matters worse, the Akakies are willing to sacrifice Earth to save their own species.

Having defied the odds a few times already, it again falls onto Jim and his friends to save the day, but can he counter such a universe-ending threat? And if he does, at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Does the Name Pavlov Ring a Bell?: 879 Hilarious Puns to Test Your Wit*



  






Everyone loves wordplay! This collection of more than eight hundred quips and pun-filled anecdotes will have your friends in stitches! Classics and new inventions fill these pages with humor and wit. Divided into chapters according to theme—animals, celebrities, careers, food, and so on—there’s a pun for every occasion! Author Gary Blake dares you not to snicker at his contrivances:


Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
Davy Crockett had three ears. A left ear, a right ear, and a wild frontier.
A backwards poet writes inverse.
Santa’s helpers are subordinate Clauses.
Like tavern owners, ballet dancers make most of their money at the barre.
Horses in the movies only have bit parts.
Why does the Pope travel so much? Because he’s a roamin’ Catholic.
Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.
A Freudian slip is when you say one thing and mean your mother.
Eve was the first person to eat herself out of house and home.
I used to work in a blanket factory, but the company folded.
The calendar thief only got twelve months.


A great gift or coffee table book, there’s no time like the present to order a copy of _Does the Name Pavlov Ring a Bell?_ for the word-twisting, pun-loving humorist in your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Never Cry Wolf



  






*This international bestseller that changed the way we look at wolves “opens new horizons in understanding animal nature and intelligence” (Newsday).*

In 1948, Farley Mowat landed in the far north of Manitoba, Canada, a young biologist sent to investigate the region’s dwindling population of caribou. Many people thought that the caribous’ conspicuous decline had been caused by the tundra’s most notorious predator: the wolf. Alone among the howling canine packs, Mowat expected to find the bloodthirsty beasts of popular conception. Instead, over the course of a summer spent observing the powerful animals, Mowat discovered an animal species with a remarkable capacity for loyalty, virtue, and playfulness.

Praised for its humor and engrossing narrative, _Never Cry Wolf_ describes a group of wolves whose interactions and behaviors seem strikingly similar to our own. Mowat humanizes these animals that have long been demonized, turning the widespread narrative of the “savage wolf” on its head and inspiring many governments to enact protective legislation for the North’s most mysterious creature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Iron Wolf: A Novel (Patrick McLanahan Book 20)*



  






_New York Times_ bestselling author Dale Brown goes beyond the headlines in this high-tech, high-tension military thriller in which a resurgent Russia enflames sectarian unrest and violence in Ukraine and Poland, setting off a stealth robotic war and escalating an international crisis.

In the spring of 2017, the U.S. economy is rebounding under President Stacy Anne Barbeau, the country’s first female president. But her leadership is about to be severely tested: Russian president Gennadiy Gryzlov has sent Special Troops, disguised as pro-Russian activists, into Ukraine and Moldova. Though NATO is outraged, its response is tepid. Refusing to let Russian aggression go unpunished, former U.S. president Kevin Martindale approaches Polish president Peter Wilk with a radical solution: a counterattack using a covert force of Cybernetic Infantry Device (CID): manned robots.

Underwritten by the wealthy Wilk, Operation Iron Wolf is launched—without the knowledge of the Americans or its NATO partners. The CID’s initial strikes are successful, infuriating Gryzlov and propelling President Barbeau to pledge western help to investigate the attack. With international tensions at the boiling point, Martindale’s secret alliance, supported by the best military technology, is determined to outmaneuver the Russians.

In this battle that will determine the fate of Eastern Europe, just which side will win?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crush Depth (A Jeffrey Fuller Novel Book 3)*



  






*In 2012, the world is a far different place. The Axis and Allied powers are recovering from a violent encounter between a German nuclear-powered fast-attack submarine and the USS Challenger, commanded by Captain Jeffrey Fuller. But the war has only begun . . .*

Reactionary enemy regimes have brutally taken command in South Africa and Germany. U.S. and European shipping lanes are suddenly under attack. World War is at hand -- and for the ruthless Berlin–Boer Axis, the devastating weapons of choice will be tactical nukes used at sea.

The Voortrekker, a deep-diving state-of-the-art German submarine, is on the prowl, carrying more onboard firepower than many of the world's nations possess -- and the crippled sub USS Challenger is the only weapon in America's arsenal that can match up with the silent killer. But the nation's last hope is in dry dock -- and Captain Jeffrey Fuller, Challenger's brilliant, driven skipper, must get his damaged boat back in action weeks before it is battle-ready. Fuller has faced Voortrekker in the past and, unlike so many others, he survived. This time, however, the fight will take place in waters far too deep for a normal sub to withstand. And this time the prize will be America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Tidal Rip (A Jeffrey Fuller Novel Book 4)



  






Jeffrey Fuller is going back to war.
Commander Fuller has distinguished himself in battle, becoming one of America's most inspirational heroes in its war with the Berlin-Boer Axis. Time and time again, Fuller has taken his crew of elite submariners into the most dangerous waters in the world, matching wits and weapons with the best of Germany's and South Africa's fighting force, and every time he has emerged the victor.

But this time, Fuller is given an impossible mission. As the captain of America's most technologically advanced tactical nuclear submarine, Fuller is told that the Allies will lose the war unless two conditions are met. The only problem: if Fuller devotes his time to achieving one of his goals, he will sacrifice the other. With the war hanging in the balance, Fuller must accomplish the impossible, or he will lose not only his life, but the war itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seas of Crisis: A Novel (A Jeffrey Fuller Novel Book 6)*



  






The Allied Powers continue their uncertain and deadly war against the Fascist Berlin–Boer Axis. The Russians remain ostensibly neutral––but their actions hint at something far more dangerous. When the U.S. discovers that the Russians are providing the Axis powers with weapons technology that could shift the balance of power, Captain Jeffrey Fuller, one of the most decorated heroes in the U.S. Navy, is called in to put an end to this potentially catastrophic Russian involvement.

The plan to punish Russia is audacious. It is bold. And it is potentially suicidal. Jeffrey Fuller's orders are to clandestinely transport commandos to Russia, where they will infiltrate a nuclear missile facility, and fire one of their weapons––at the United States. If the plan is successful, the commandos, posing as German forces, will destroy the missile at it reaches the atmosphere, creating a dramatic shift in global politics and forcing Russia to ally with the United States against Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Terra Nova (The Terra Nova Chronicles Book 1)*



  






Terra Nova. The promised world is humanity’s new home, safe from the threats of a dangerous galaxy, where veterans of a long war could live in peace. The promise was a lie.

Chief Katherine “Kit” Carson, of the elite Pathfinder Corps, joins the mission as a last-minute replacement, hoping to put a spotty past behind her and build a new life on a brave new world.

The expedition arrives on Terra Nova, expecting to join the first wave of colonists, instead they find abandoned cities and are soon faced with a new, terrifying enemy humanity has never encountered before.

For the colony to survive, Carson must unravel the mystery of her new home and learn the fate of the first mission to settle the planet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

A Game of Birds and Wolves: The Ingenious Young Women Whose Secret Board Game Helped Win World War II



  






*As heard on the New Yorker Radio Hour: The triumphant and "engaging history" (The New Yorker) of the young women who devised a winning strategy that defeated Nazi U-boats and delivered a decisive victory in the Battle of the Atlantic.*

By 1941, Winston Churchill had come to believe that the outcome of World War II rested on the battle for the Atlantic. A grand strategy game was devised by Captain Gilbert Roberts and a group of ten Wrens (members of the Women's Royal Naval Service) assigned to his team in an attempt to reveal the tactics behind the vicious success of the German U-boats. Played on a linoleum floor divided into painted squares, it required model ships to be moved across a make-believe ocean in a manner reminiscent of the childhood game, Battleship. Through play, the designers developed "Operation Raspberry," a counter-maneuver that helped turn the tide of World War II. Combining vibrant novelistic storytelling with extensive research, interviews, and previously unpublished accounts, Simon Parkin describes for the first time the role that women played in developing the Allied strategy that, in the words of one admiral, "contributed in no small measure to the final defeat of Germany." Rich with unforgettable cinematic detail and larger-than-life characters, _A Game of Birds and Wolves_ is a heart-wrenching tale of ingenuity, dedication, perseverance, and love, bringing to life the imagination and sacrifice required to defeat the Nazis at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Chocolate Wars: The 150-Year Rivalry Between the World's Greatest Chocolate Makers*



  






In the early nineteenth century the major English chocolate firms -- Fry, Rowntree, and Cadbury -- were all Quaker family enterprises that aimed to do well by doing good. The English chocolatiers introduced the world's first chocolate bar and ever fancier chocolate temptations -- while also writing groundbreaking papers on poverty, publishing authoritative studies of the Bible, and campaigning against human rights abuses. Chocolate was always a global business, and in the global competitors, especially the Swiss and the Americans Hershey and Mars, the Quaker capitalists met their match. The ensuing chocolate wars would culminate in a multi-billion-dollar showdown pitting Quaker tradition against the cutthroat tactics of a corporate behemoth.

Featuring a cast of savvy entrepreneurs, brilliant eccentrics, and resourceful visionaries, _Chocolate Wars_ is a delicious history of the fierce, 150-year business rivalry for one of the world's most coveted markets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Stand of Fox Company: A True Story of U.S. Marines in Combat*



  






November 1950, the Korean Peninsula. After General MacArthur ignores Mao’s warnings and pushes his UN forces deeper into North Korea, his 10,000 First Division Marines find themselves surrounded and hopelessly outnumbered by 100,000 Chinese soldiers near the Chosin Reservoir. Their only chance for survival is to fight their way south through the Toktong Pass, a narrow gorge that will need to be held open at all costs. The mission is handed to Captain William Barber and the 234 Marines of Fox Company, a courageous but undermanned unit of the First Marines. Barber and his men climb seven miles of frozen terrain to a rocky promontory overlooking the pass, where they will endure four days and five nights of nearly continuous Chinese attempts to take Fox Hill. Amid the relentless violence, three-quarters of Fox’s Marines are killed, wounded, or captured. Just when it looks like they will be overrun, Lt. Colonel Raymond Davis, a fearless Marine officer who is fighting south from Chosin, volunteers to lead a daring mission that will seek to cut a hole in the Chinese lines and relieve the men of Fox. This is a fast-paced and gripping account of heroism in the face of impossible odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pacific Naval War 1941–1945*



  






The Pacific Naval War 1941–1945 is an account of the war between the Allies and the Japanese. This was primarily a naval war as sea power allowed the Japanese to mount their attack on Pearl Harbor and then advance westwards and southwards, and it was sea power that enabled the Allies to strike back and even take the war to Japan itself. The tide turned very quickly, with the overwhelming US victory at Midway in June 1942 ending any Japanese hope of domination, and eventually saw the greatest naval battle in history at Leyte Gulf as American forces retook the Philippines. The book begins by setting the scene in the Far East and the decisions that led Japan into war, and also by looking at the situation faced by the Royal Navy elsewhere, with its initial heavy losses of major ships, and especially aircraft carriers. Yet, within a couple of years, the Royal Navy was able to send the strongest and most balanced fleet in its history to the Far East and played a major role in attacking Japanese oil production and in preventing reinforcements being flown from Japan to Iwo Jima and Okinawa.The conflict also saw the Royal Australian Navy develop from a small force designed to support the Royal Navy in the southern hemisphere into a viable naval force in its own right and ready to become a balanced fleet in the immediate postwar years. The progress of the war is supported by eyewitness accounts from those involved in the fighting at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rude Mechanicals: An Account of Tank Maturity during the Second World War*



  






In this sequel to "An New Excalibur", which examined the development of the tank during World War I and after, Smithers examines the role played by tanks in World War II. At the beginning of the war only the Germans and the Russians had realized the full power of the tank. The British and the Americans were forced to try to catch up. One difficulty was fundamentally a matter of finding the right tool for the right job. In the last year of the war, the Germans relied on the immense King Tigers, which lacked speed and manoeuvrability; while the Allies were confined to Shermans, Cromwells and Churchills, which were incapable of making a heavyweight impact. Each side had some envy for the other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lincoln: The Biography of a Writer*



  






“Fred Kaplan’s _Lincoln_ offers penetrating insights on Lincoln’s ability to explain complex ideas in language accessible to a broad range of readers and listeners.” — James M. McPherson, _The New York Review of Books_

“A fine, invaluable book. . . . Certain to become essential to our understanding of the 16th president. . . . Kaplan meticulously analyzes how Lincoln’s steadily maturing prose style enabled him to come to grips with slavery and, as his own views evolved, to express his deepening opposition to it.” — Jonathan Yardley, _The Washington Post Book World_

Fascinating. . . . persuasive [and] highly perceptive.” — Michiko Kakutani, _The New York Times_

From acclaimed biographer Fred Kaplan comes an illuminating look at the life of Abraham Lincoln that chronicles his genius with language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*John Quincy Adams: American Visionary*



  






Fred Kaplan, the acclaimed, award-winning author of _Lincoln,_ returns with _John Quincy Adams_, an illuminating biography of one of the most overlooked presidents in American history—a leader of sweeping perspective whose progressive values helped shape the course of the nation.

In this fresh and lively biography rich in literary analysis and new historical detail, Fred Kaplan brings into focus the dramatic life of John Quincy Adams—the little known and much misunderstood sixth president of the United States and the first son of John and Abigail Adams—and persuasively demonstrates how Adams's inspiring, progressive vision guided his life and helped shape the course of America.

Kaplan draws on a trove of unpublished archival material to trace Adams's evolution from his childhood during the Revolutionary War to his brilliant years as Secretary of State to his time in the White House and beyond. He examines Adams's myriad sides: the public and private man, the statesman and writer, the wise thinker and passionate advocate, the leading abolitionist and fervent federalist who believed strongly in both individual liberty and the government's role as an engine of progress and prosperity. In these ways—and in his energy, empathy, sharp intellect, and powerful gift with words both spoken and written—he was a predecessor of Lincoln and, later, FDR and Obama. Indeed, this sweeping biography makes clear how Adams's forward-thinking values, his definition of leadership, and his vision for the nation's future is as much about twenty-first century America as it is about Adams's own time.

Meticulously researched and masterfully written, _John Quincy Adams_ paints a rich portrait of this brilliant leader and his significance to the nation and our own lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inventing a Nation: Washington, Adams, Jefferson* 




  






In _Inventing a Nation,_ National Book Award winner Gore Vidal transports the reader into the minds, the living rooms (and bedrooms), the convention halls, and the salons of George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, and others. We come to know these men, through Vidal’s splendid prose, in ways we have not up to now—their opinions of each other, their worries about money, their concerns about creating a viable democracy. Vidal brings them to life at the key moments of decision in the birthing of our nation. He also illuminates the force and weight of the documents they wrote, the speeches they delivered, and the institutions of government by which we still live. More than two centuries later, America is still largely governed by the ideas championed by this triumvirate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Blessing Way (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 1)*



  






Homicide is always an abomination, but there is something exceptionally disturbing about the victim discovered in a high, lonely place—a corpse with a mouth full of sand—abandoned at a crime scene seemingly devoid of tracks or useful clues. Though it goes against his better judgment, Navajo Tribal Police Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn cannot help but suspect the hand of a supernatural killer.

There is palpable evil in the air, and Leaphorn's pursuit of a Wolf-Witch leads him where even the bravest men fear, on a chilling trail that winds perilously between mysticism and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dance Hall of the Dead (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 2)*



  






Two Native-American boys have vanished into thin air, leaving a pool of blood behind them. Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn of the Navajo Tribal Police has no choice but to suspect the very worst, since the blood that stains the parched New Mexican ground once flowed through the veins of one of the missing, a young Zuñi. But his investigation into a terrible crime is being complicated by an important archaeological dig . . . and a steel hypodermic needle. And the unique laws and sacred religious rites of the Zuñi people are throwing impassable roadblocks in Leaphorn's already twisted path, enabling a craven murderer to elude justice or, worse still, to kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Black Echo: A Novel (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 1)*



  






For maverick LAPD homicide detective Harry Bosch, the body in the drainpipe at Mulholland Dam is more than another anonymous statistic. This one is personal . . . because the murdered man was a fellow Vietnam "tunnel rat" who had fought side by side with him in a hellish underground war. Now Bosch is about to relive the horror of Nam. From a dangerous maze of blind alleys to a daring criminal heist beneath the city, his survival instincts will once again be tested to their limit. Pitted against enemies inside his own department and forced to make the agonizing choice between justice and vengeance, Bosch goes on the hunt for a killer whose true face will shock him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Specimen Song (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 2)



  






With misgivings, cattle inspector and sometime deputy Gabriel Du Pré has left his hometown of Toussaint, Montana, for big-city Washington, DC, where the Métis Indian fiddler has agreed to play his people’s music for a Smithsonian festival. But like the frightened and confused horse galloping wildly down the National Mall, Du Pré is very much out of his element. He does know how to catch and calm a runaway horse, however.

If only catching a killer could be so simple. When a Cree woman from Canada who came to sing in the festival is found murdered, her death is just the first in a series of fatal attacks on Native Americans. Each killing is foretold by a shaman, and each time a primitive weapon is used. As the body count rises, Du Pré fears he might be the serial killer’s ultimate target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl Who Played with Fire (Millennium Series Book 2)* 




  






Mikael Blomkvist, crusading publisher of the magazine _Millennium_, has decided to run a story that will expose an extensive sex trafficking operation. On the eve of its publication, the two reporters responsible for the article are murdered, and the fingerprints found on the murder weapon belong to his friend, the troubled genius hacker Lisbeth Salander. Blomkvist, convinced of Salander’s innocence, plunges into an investigation. Meanwhile, Salander herself is drawn into a murderous game of cat and mouse, which forces her to face her dark past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dead Until Dark (Sookie Stackhouse Book 1)*



  






Sookie Stackhouse is just a small-time cocktail waitress in small-town Bon Temps, Louisiana. She's quiet, doesn't get out much, and tends to mind her own business—except when it comes to her “disability.” Sookie can read minds. And that doesn’t make her too dateable. Then along comes Bill Compton. He’s tall, dark, handsome—and Sookie can’t hear a word he’s thinking. He’s exactly the type of guy she’s been waiting for all her life...

But Bill has a disability of his own: he’s a vampire with a bad reputation. And when a string of murders hits Bon Temps—along with a gang of truly nasty bloodsuckers looking for Bill—Sookie starts to wonder if having a vampire for a boyfriend is such a bright idea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dead as a Doornail (Sookie Stackhouse Book 5)*



  






When Sookie Stackhouse sees her brother Jason’s eyes start to change, she knows he’s about to turn into a were-panther for the first time. But her concern becomes cold fear when a sniper sets his deadly sights on the local changeling population, and Jason’s new panther brethren suspect he may be the shooter. Now, Sookie has until the next full moon to find out who’s behind the attacks—unless the killer decides to find her first...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Moonwalking with Einstein: The Art and Science of Remembering Everything



  






*The blockbuster phenomenon that charts an amazing journey of the mind while revolutionizing our concept of memory
*
An instant bestseller that is poised to become a classic, _Moonwalking with Einstein_ recounts Joshua Foer's yearlong quest to improve his memory under the tutelage of top "mental athletes." He draws on cutting-edge research, a surprising cultural history of remembering, and venerable tricks of the mentalist's trade to transform our understanding of human memory. From the United States Memory Championship to deep within the author's own mind, this is an electrifying work of journalism that reminds us that, in every way that matters, we are the sum of our memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

A Memory Called Empire (Teixcalaan Book 1)



  






*Winner of the 2020 Hugo Award for Best Novel
A Locus, and Nebula Award nominee for 2019
A Best Book of 2019: Library Journal, Polygon, Den of Geek
An NPR Favorite Book of 2019
A Guardian Best Science Fiction and Fantasy Book of 2019 and “Not the Booker Prize” Nominee
A Goodreads Biggest SFF Book of 2019 and Goodreads Choice Awards Nominee
*
Ambassador Mahit Dzmare arrives in the center of the multi-system Teixcalaanli Empire only to discover that her predecessor, the previous ambassador from their small but fiercely independent mining Station, has died. But no one will admit that his death wasn't an accident—or that Mahit might be next to die, during a time of political instability in the highest echelons of the imperial court.

Now, Mahit must discover who is behind the murder, rescue herself, and save her Station from Teixcalaan's unceasing expansion—all while navigating an alien culture that is all too seductive, engaging in intrigues of her own, and hiding a deadly technological secret—one that might spell the end of her Station and her way of life—or rescue it from annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sandman Slim: A Novel* 




  






_Sandman Slim_ has arrived—a wild and weird, edge-of-your-seat supernatural roller-coaster rider that propels author Richard Kadrey to the forefront of the fantasy, thriller, and a host of other literary genres. This spellbinding, utterly remarkable tale of a vengeful magician/hitman’s return from hell is part H.P. Lovecraft, part Christopher Moore, part Jim Butcher, and totally, unabashedly dark, twisted, and hilarious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rescue (Ryan Decker Book 1)*



  






Former CIA operative turned mercenary for hire Ryan Decker’s specialty is rescuing kidnap victims. Hired by an influential US senator to liberate her daughter from a human-trafficking ring, Decker never anticipated sabotage or that the assault could go so disastrously wrong. The hostage is dead. His team is wiped out, and so are their families, including Decker’s own wife and son—eliminated one by one by the Russian mafia. And he’s survived to take the fall.

When he’s inexplicably freed soon into a ten-year sentence in federal prison, Decker suspects another setup. And private investigator Harlow Mackenzie knows he’s right. She has evidence that a power greater than the Russian mob was behind the raid that ruined Decker’s life.

The next move in a nationwide cat-and-mouse game of high-level sedition is up to them. Fueled by revenge and an obsession to clear his name, Decker has only one mission: to destroy a growing conspiracy before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Raid (Ryan Decker Book 2)*



  






After exposing and dismantling a deep-state conspiracy that nearly destroyed his life, Ryan Decker finds his covert skills have put him on the radar of influential Senator Steele. Now Steele needs his help. Two patrol agents were killed in a bizarre explosion near the US-Mexico border—and the evidence doesn’t line up with the official story.

Enlisted by Steele to run an undercover, off-the-books investigation, Decker and his partner, Harlow, head to the border town of Tecate. But when they’re caught in an ambush, Decker realizes they’ve stumbled onto something far more dangerous than any of them understood.

The cover-up is rooted deep in the Department of Defense itself. Fearful for their own lives and unable to trust anyone outside their small circle of skilled associates, Decker and Harlow set in motion a risky plan to stop a criminal conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mountain (Ryan Decker Book 3)*



  






When someone disappears on Northern California’s lawless Murder Mountain, it isn’t news. The vast terrain for illegal marijuana harvests is also a notorious black hole for outsiders. But when that someone is the family friend of the persuasive and righteous Senator Steele, finding him becomes covert investigator Ryan Decker’s mission.

For Decker, the risks of infiltrating a multibillion-dollar outlaw industry are greater than he could possibly understand. Especially when that industry has flourished into the profitable backbone of a secretive and influential DC-based think tank. And protecting its untraceable revenue in the Emerald Triangle is a band of ruthless white nationalists.

What begins as a seemingly straightforward favor soon pulls Decker and his partner, Harlow Mackenzie, into a high-stakes conspiracy linked to the most cold-blooded puppet masters and power brokers in the country. The harder Decker and Harlow work to expose the insidious faction, the harder it’ll be to make it out of Murder Mountain alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

National Security (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 1)



  






They can strike anytime, anywhere. A public landmark. A suburban shopping mall. And now, the human body itself. Three Middle Eastern terrorists have been injected with a biological weapon, human time bombs unleashed on American soil. They are prepared to die. To spread their disease. To annihilate millions. If America hopes to fight this enemy from within, we need a new kind of weapon. Meet Special Agent Jericho Quinn. Air Force veteran. Champion boxer. Trained assassin. Hand-picked for a new global task force that, officially, does not exist. Quinn answers only to the Director of National Intelligence and the U.S. President himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Act of Terror (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 2)*



  






From coast to coast, our nation is witnessing a new wave of terror. Suicide bombers incite blind panic and paralyzing fear. A flight attendant tries to crash an airliner. A police officer opens fire on fans in a stadium. And at CIA headquarters, a Deputy Director goes on a murderous rampage. The perpetrators appear to be American—but they are covert agents in a vast network of terror, selected and trained for one purpose only: _the complete annihilation of America._

Special Agent Jericho Quinn has seen the warning signs. As a classified “instrument” of the CIA reporting directly to the president, Quinn knows that these random acts of violence pose a clear and present danger. But Quinn may not be able to stop it. The search for terrorists has escalated into an all-out witch hunt. And somehow, Quinn's name is on the list…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Field of Fire (A Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 7)*



  






The first target is Dallas, Texas. Then, Los Angeles. A deadly nerve gas called New Archangel has been unleashed, claiming innocent lives, spreading nationwide panic, and fueling global fears of yet another attack. In the icy reaches of rural Alaska, special agent Jericho Quinn is enlisted to hunt down the man who created the bioweapon—a brilliant Russian scientist who is trying to defect and hiding in the Alaskan wilderness. But time is running out. The scientist is beginning to lose his mind to dementia. If Quinn doesn’t find him before the Russians do, the entire western seaboard and beyond will feel the wrath of New Archangel—and darkness will fall upon the earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eighth Sister: A Thriller (Charles Jenkins Book 1)*



  






*A pulse-pounding thriller of espionage, spy games, and treachery by the New York Times bestselling author of the Tracy Crosswhite Series.*

Former CIA case officer Charles Jenkins is a man at a crossroads: in his early sixties, he has a family, a new baby on the way, and a security consulting business on the brink of bankruptcy. Then his former bureau chief shows up at his house with a risky new assignment: travel undercover to Moscow and locate a Russian agent believed to be killing members of a clandestine US spy cell known as the seven sisters.

Desperate for money, Jenkins agrees to the mission and heads to the Russian capital. But when he finds the mastermind agent behind the assassinations—the so-called eighth sister—she is not who or what he was led to believe. Then again, neither is anyone else in this deadly game of cat and mouse.

Pursued by a dogged Russian intelligence officer, Jenkins executes a daring escape across the Black Sea, only to find himself abandoned by the agency he serves. With his family and freedom at risk, Jenkins is in the fight of his life—against his own country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Agent (Charles Jenkins Book 2)*



  






Betrayed by his own country and tried for treason, former spy Charles Jenkins survived an undercover Russian operation gone wrong. Exonerated, bitter, and safe, the retired family man is through with duplicitous spy games. Then he learns of a woman isolated in Moscow’s notorious Lefortovo Prison.

If it’s Paulina Ponomayova, the agent who sacrificed her life to save his, Jenkins can’t leave her behind. But there’s no guarantee it’s her. Or proof Paulina is still alive. To find out, Jenkins must return to Russia. Next move: blackmail Viktor Federov, a former Russian officer with his own ax to grind, into helping him infiltrate Lefortovo. The enemy who once pursued Jenkins across three continents is now the only man Jenkins can trust.

Every step of the way—from Moscow to Scandinavia to the open ocean—they’re hunted by a brutal Russian agent on a killer quest of his own. Out of loyalty to Paulina—dead or alive—Jenkins is putting everyone’s life on the line for a new mission that could be his last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadow Captain (The Revenger Series Book 2)*



  






Adrana and Fura Ness have finally been reunited, but both have changed beyond recognition. Once desperate for adventure, now Adrana is haunted by her enslavement on the feared pirate Bosa Sennen's ship. And rumors of Bosa Sennen's hidden cache of treasure have ensnared her sister, Fura, into single-minded obsession.

Neither is safe; because the galaxy wants Bosa Sennen dead and they don't care if she's already been killed. They'll happily take whoever is flying her ship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

If You See Kay Run (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 1)



  






In If You See Kay, Run, Bobbi Jax, AKA BJ, reaches out to flick the cheek on the chick hiding in the bushes. Plastic. But oh so real looking. And creepy enough to interrupt her romp in nature with hot cop, Peter Harris. Creepy enough that BJ and her best friend, Kay decide to retrieve the discarded mannequin from the park that night, tie it to the roof of their car, and drive it back to the bar she manages.

Creepy enough that it lights up social media like a beacon calling in the crazies.

*Who knew curiosity could put her in so much danger?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Unmasked (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 1)*



  






A heinous crime leads the FBI in search of answers.
Blake Brier finds himself sucked back into the life he left behind.
Blake grows more entangled in the plot of a hacktivist group turned terrorist organization.
And when it becomes personal, Blake will stop at nothing to find the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead of Night (Harry Bauer Book 1)*



  






What do you do when the only skill you ever learned was how to kill, when you’re among the best of the best, but they tell you you can’t do that anymore? What do you do when they send you home from Afghanistan and tell you to get a job, like everybody else?

But you’re not like everybody else.

After eight years as a trooper in the SAS, fighting the secret, untold wars in the deserts and the jungles of the world, Harry Bauer has been kicked out for attempting to assassinate Mohammed Ben Amini, the Butcher of Al-Landy. He’s been sent home, to New York, where he was raised an orphan ‘til he was old enough to split and join the special forces.

Now he’s back, and unemployed; until Russian Mafia boss Peter Rusanov offers him a job wiping out the Albanian Mafia. It’s a job he figures could make him rich, until Colonel Jane Harris shows up, takes him for a ride to Pleasantville, and tells him about Cobra…

Then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2. Pre-Order.

*Stealth Attack (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 13)*



  






El Paso, Texas, is a battleground. It’s an open market for Mexican drug cartels to sell their wares. It’s also a destination for teens looking for fun. Venice Alexander’s fourteen-year-old son Roman was there on a school trip. Now, he and a fellow student have vanished without a trace.

Assuming the kidnapping is retaliation for his past incursions against Mexico’s underworld, Jonathan Grave leads his covert operatives to rescue their teammate’s son. But the trail Jonathan follows leads him down unexpected paths where he ends up in the crossfire of a deadly vendetta . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*1001 Sensational Second World War Facts (The History Fact Book Series)*



  






1001 Sensational Second World War Facts is the biggest and most comprehensive fact book on the subject of WW2. Covering the major combatants, the big battles, weapons and casualties, 1001 Sensational Second World War Facts gives a unique perspective to WW2 that will be of interest to everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Poilu: The World War I Notebooks of Corporal Louis Barthas, Barrelmaker, 1914 – 1918*



  






Along with millions of other Frenchmen, Louis Barthas, a thirty-five-year-old barrelmaker from a small wine-growing town, was conscripted to fight the Germans in the opening days of World War I. Corporal Barthas spent the next four years in near-ceaseless combat, wherever the French army fought its fiercest battles: Artois, Flanders, Champagne, Verdun, the Somme, the Argonne.

First published in France in 1978, this excellent new translation brings Barthas’ wartime writings to English-language readers for the first time. His notebooks and letters represent the quintessential memoir of a “poilu,” or “hairy one,” as the untidy, unshaven French infantryman of the fighting trenches was familiarly known. Upon Barthas’ return home in 1919, he painstakingly transcribed his day-to-day writings into nineteen notebooks, preserving not only his own story but also the larger story of the unnumbered soldiers who never returned. Recounting bloody battles and endless exhaustion, the deaths of comrades, the infuriating incompetence and tyranny of his own officers, Barthas also describes spontaneous acts of camaraderie between French poilus and their German foes in trenches just a few paces apart. An eloquent witness and keen observer, Barthas takes his readers directly into the heart of the Great War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Totenkopf at War: A History of the Division (Images of War)*



  






The SS Totenkopf (Death Head) Division even 70 years on retains its formidable and ruthless reputation as a superbly efficient yet murderous formation. It earned this for its actions throughout the Second World War, first in 1940 during the blitzkrieg in Northern France and then on the Eastern Front. The battles at Kharkov and Kurst saw some of the fiercest fighting of that long and terrible campaign. During the long retreat back to the Fatherland the Division fought with customary dogged determination, nay fanaticism. This superbly illustrated work, drawing on images taken by participants, portrays the SS Totenkopfs history from formation through training to the battles in northern France and in Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*DON'T LIE TO ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 1)*



  







*When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.*



Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, *FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas* — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

Local law enforcement, with her old flame Matt Miller in charge, are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae. Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SAY YOU LOVE ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 4)* 




  







*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back and embedded in a true nightmare reaching deep into her own family.



What would you do if your brother was accused of a horrible crime, and you were certain he didn’t do it?*

Life is not done throwing Eva Rae Thomas curveballs.

A phone call turns her life upside down – once again. The call is from her father, the man she hasn’t seen in thirty-six years, not since he kidnapped her sister in a supermarket.

Now, he is back in Florida, and he needs her help. Her younger brother – who she didn’t know existed – has been arrested on Amelia Island. The boy is in a coma after being shot by an officer during the incident. But his father doesn’t believe the police, and he asks for Eva Rae’s help to prove it.

At the same time, a serial killer is planning one of the most horrific mass killings in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*First Strike (A Brady Hawk Novel Book 1)*



  






*When former Navy SEAL Brady Hawk watches his fiancee dragged off and murdered, he decides he's had enough. Enough talking. Enough diplomacy. Enough fear. It's time for action. And terrorists have nowhere to hide.*

Amid the ashes of another terrorist attack on U.S. interests, Hawk goes on the hunt for the world’s deadliest bomb maker. But as Hawk’s search intensifies, he discovers a secret about his own past that shakes him to the core and raises questions about the true purpose of his mission.

As lies begin to unravel, Hawk must remain focused to thwart another attack before it’s too late … both for himself and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fourth Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 4)*



  






On a rainy November night, Dr. Simon Ellerbee stares out the window of his Upper East Side psychiatry office, miserably wishing he could seek counseling for the problems in his seemingly perfect life. He hears the door buzzer and goes to answer it, but flinches when he sees his unexpected guest. Minutes later, he’s dead, his skull crushed by repeated blows from a ball-peen hammer. Once the doctor was down, the killer turned over the body and smashed in Ellerbee’s eyes. With no leads and a case getting colder by the hour, the New York Police Department calls in former chief Edward Delaney. His search for the truth raises more questions than answers: Who had Ellerbee let into his office? Why were there two sets of wet footprints on the carpeting of the doctor’s townhouse? What caused Ellerbee’s odd personality transformation over the past year? And who murdered, then symbolically mutilated, the prominent Manhattan psychiatrist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dark Place (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 2)*



  






Deep in the primeval rainforest of Washington State’s Olympic Peninsula, the skeletal remains of a murdered man are discovered. And a strange, unsettling tale begins to unfold, for forensic anthropologist Gideon Oliver determines that the murder weapon was a primitive bone spear of a type not seen for the last ten thousand years. And whoever—or whatever—hurled it did so with seemingly superhuman force. Bigfoot “sightings” immediately crop up, but Gideon is not buying them.

But something is continuing to kill people, and Gideon, helped by forest ranger Julie Tendler and FBI special agent John Lau, plunges into the dark heart of an unexplored wilderness to uncover the bizarre, astonishing explanation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Solus (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 15)*



  






When a hunted military whistleblower and his family need someplace to hide and someone to trust, Toussaint, Montana, is the place, and Gabriel Du Pré the man. The Métis Indian former cattle inspector and sometimes deputy is happy to offer protection, even though he’s already got his hands full with an ailing granddaughter, a meddling medicine man, and a Kazakh eagle hunter prowling the hills above town.

As a guard at a Kabul prison, Hoyt Poe witnessed his fellow soldiers abusing the Afghan inmates. Poe’s testimony threatens to expose the military contractor that led the prison’s brutal interrogation program. Now, Temple Security’s billionaire founder, Lloyd Cutler, wants him dead. But how long can the fugitive and his family lay low before Cutler’s mercenaries come to Du Pré’s hometown looking for trouble?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lemuria (Project Proteus Book 1)*



  






Nick Dirkse is a workaholic software developer, and he's desperate to save his crumbling marriage and reconnect with his neglected children. So he takes them on what promises to be the ultimate vacation in a tropical paradise.

The island, newly built off the southwest coast of India, is named for the mythical land of Lemuria. And it's a world-class private resort to indulge the modern-day rich and famous.

But this seemingly luxurious wonderland hides a terrible secret, a nightmare so real and terrifying it will test the outer limits of Nick's courage and resolve if he is to save the ones he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kennedy: The Classic Biography*



  






*The classic, intimate, and #1 national bestselling biography of JFK by his great advisor Ted Sorensen.*

In January 1953, freshman senator John F. Kennedy of Massachusetts hired a twenty-four-year-old from Nebraska as his Number Two legislative assistant—on a trial basis. Despite the differences in their backgrounds, in the eleven years that followed Ted Sorensen became known as Kennedy's intellectual blood bank, top policy aide, and alter ego.

Sorensen knew Kennedy the man, the senator, the candidate, and the president as no other associate did. From his role as a legislative assistant to Kennedy's death in 1963, Sorensen was with him during the key crises and turning points—including the spectacular race for the vice presidency at the 1956 convention, the launching of Kennedy's presidential candidacy, the TV debates with Nixon, and election night at Hyannis Port. The first appointment made by the new president was to name Ted Sorensen his Special Counsel.

In _Kennedy_, Sorensen recounts failures as well as successes with surprising candor and objectivity. He reveals Kennedy's errors on the Bay of Pigs, and his attitudes toward the press, Congress, and the Joint Chiefs of Staff. Sorensen saw firsthand Kennedy's actions in the Cuban missile crisis, and the evolution of his beliefs on civil rights and arms control. First published in 1965 and reissued here with a new preface, Kennedy is an intimate biography of an extraordinary man, and one of the most important historical accounts of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Lincoln Conspiracy: The Secret Plot to Kill America's 16th President--and Why It Failed



  






Everyone knows the story of Abraham Lincoln’s assassination in 1865, but few are aware of the original conspiracy to kill him four years earlier in 1861, literally on his way to Washington, D.C., for his first inauguration.

The conspirators were part of a white supremacist secret society that didn’t want an abolitionist in the White House. They planned an elaborate scheme to assassinate the President-elect in Baltimore as Lincoln’s inauguration train passed through, en route to the nation's capital. The plot was investigated by famed detective Allan Pinkerton, who infiltrated the group with undercover agents, including Kate Warne, one of the first female private detectives in America.

Had the assassination succeeded, there would have been no Lincoln Presidency and the course of the Civil War and American history would have forever been altered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Memoirs of a Geisha



  






*Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read*

Speaking to us with the wisdom of age and in a voice at once haunting and startlingly immediate, Nitta Sayuri tells the story of her life as a geisha. It begins in a poor fishing village in 1929, when, as a nine-year-old girl with unusual blue-gray eyes, she is taken from her home and sold into slavery to a renowned geisha house. We witness her transformation as she learns the rigorous arts of the geisha: dance and music; wearing kimono, elaborate makeup, and hair; pouring sake to reveal just a touch of inner wrist; competing with a jealous rival for men's solicitude and the money that goes with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pearl Harbor: The Verdict of History*



  






In the predawn hours of December 7, 1941, a Japanese carrier group sailed toward Hawaii. A few minutes before 8:00 a.m., they received the order to rain death on the American base at Pearl Harbor, sinking dozens of ships, destroying hundreds of airplanes, and taking the lives of over two thousand servicemen. The carnage lasted only two hours, but more than seventy years later, terrible questions remain unanswered.

How did the Japanese slip past the American radar? Why were the Hawaiian defense forces so woefully underprepared? What, if anything, did American intelligence know before the first Japanese pilot shouted “Tora! Tora! Tora!”? In this incomparable volume, Pearl Harbor experts Gordon W. Prange, Donald M. Goldstein, and Katherine V. Dillon tackle dozens of thorny issues in an attempt to determine who was at fault for one of the most shocking military disasters in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.  Time now is noon. --> Wow, that changed price fast. Now at $13.

*A Tour of the Bulge Battlefields*


  






*A fascinating photographic trip through the site of the last great battle of World War II.*

Most Americans are patriotic, their interest in World War Two having been stimulated by such movies as _Saving Private Ryan_. Hundreds of thousands are the descendants of men who saw service in the Battle of the Bulge. This battle still holds the record for the highest number of American troops engaged in any single pitched battle in the history of the United States Army. Americans of the postwar generations are taking an interest in what their fathers and grandfathers did during the war. Those whose relatives served in the Ardennes often visit Belgium and Luxembourg in an attempt to learn more about those now legendary days of World War Two. This guidebook serves as a memorial to those who served. It will enable those who didn’t to learn something about the hardship endured by a previous generation in the name of freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Soldiers of Freedom: The WWII Story of Patton's Panthers and the Edelweiss Pirates*



  






Winner American Fiction Best Book Awards and Readers' Favorite Book Awards

SOLDIERS OF FREEDOM is the true story of the 1944-1945 War in Western Europe and the final Allied struggle to conquer Nazi Germany. The story is told through the eyes of William McBurney, a tank gunner in the 761st Tank Battalion, the first African-American tank unit in U.S. history; dynamic General George S. Patton, Jr., commander of the U.S. Third Army; and Angela Lange, a sixteen-year-old German resistance fighter with the anti-Nazi Edelweiss Pirates in Cologne. While Patton's forces liberate France and Belgium, fight in the grueling Battle of the Bulge, and cross the Rhine to conquer Germany, U.S. tanker William McBurney and his Black Panthers must fight two wars at once: one against the German army, the other against the racism of their fellow white soldiers. Meanwhile, as the Allies drive into Germany, Edelweiss Pirate Angela Lange must survive the Allied bombing of Cologne while she engages in fierce resistance against the Hitler Youth and Nazis and is hunted down by the Gestapo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fleet at Flood Tide: America at Total War in the Pacific, 1944-1945*



  






*An unprecedented account of the monumental Pacific War campaign that brought the U.S. Navy to the apex of its strength and supremacy and established the foundation for America to become a dominant global superpower*

Here is the extraordinary story of the most consequential campaign of the Pacific War: the U.S. Fifth Fleet’s seizure of the Marianas, a relentless deployment of overwhelming force on air, land, and sea that opened the path to total victory over Japan and established a new state of the art in warfare: the first use of the forerunners of today’s SEALs; the emergence of massive cross-hemispheric expeditionary operations; the flowering of American naval aviation and carrier power; and the secret training of Marianas-based air crews who would first unleash nuclear fire.

From the epic seaborne invasion of Saipan, to the stunning aerial battles of the Marianas Turkey Shoot, to the grinding combat ashore—and the largest suicide attack of the war—to the devastating bombing campaign that culminated with Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the Marianas were the fulcrum of the Pacific. Filled with memorable action set pieces and closely observed portraits of the naval, air, and ground-force warriors and commanders who revolutionized warfare, _The Fleet at Flood Tide_ is the broadly encompassing story of the full materialization of America as a world-class military power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Samurai!*



  






*Saburo Sakai became a living legend in Japan during World War II.*
*
Pilots everywhere spoke in awe of his incredible exploits in the air.*

Of all Japan’s aces, Saburo Sakai is the only pilot who never lost a wingman in combat.

For a man who engaged in more than two hundred aerial combats, this was an incredible achievement.

His remarkable book _Samurai!_ written by Martin Caiden but with the assistance of Sakai and Fred Saito is a brilliant account of life as a Japanese pilot in the Second World War.

_Samurai!_ charts Sakai’s remarkable life from his lowly, poor origins, to signing up with the military at the age of sixteen, to his conflicts with American aircraft over Guadalcanal where he had the heavy fragments of two 50-caliber machine gun bullets imbedded in his skull, through to the moment when Japan eventually surrendered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Drive on Moscow, 1941*



  






At the end of September 1941, more than a million German soldiers lined up along the frontline just 180 miles west of Moscow. They were well-trained, confident, and had good reasons to hope that the war in the East would be over with one last offensive. Facing them was an equally large Soviet force, but whose soldiers were neither as well-trained nor as confident. When the Germans struck, disaster soon befell the Soviet defenders. German panzer spearheads cut through enemy defenses and thrust deeply to encircle most of the Soviet soldiers on the approaches to Moscow. Within a few weeks, most of the Russian soldiers marched into captivity, where a grim fate awaited them. Despite the overwhelming initial German success, however, the Soviet capital did not fall. German combat units, as well as supply transport, were bogged down in mud caused by autumn rains. General Zhukov was called back to Moscow and given the desperate task to recreate defense lines west of Moscow. The mud allowed him time to accomplish this, and when the Germans again began to attack in November, they met stiffer resistance. Even so, they came perilously close to the capital, and if the vicissitudes of weather had cooperated, would have seized it. Though German units were also fighting desperately by now, the Soviet build-up soon exceeded their own. _The Drive on Moscow, 1941_ is based on numerous archival records, personal diaries, letters, and other sources. It recreates the battle from the perspective of the soldiers as well as the generals. The battle had a crucial role in the overall German strategy in the East, and its outcome reveals why the failure of the German assault on Moscow may well have been true turning point of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Army on the Eastern Front: The Retreat, 1943–1945* 




  






After the defeat at Stalingrad in January 1943, the German Armys front lines were slowly smashed to pieces by the growing might of the Soviet Army. Yet these soldiers continued to fight gallantly. Even after the failed battle of the Kursk in the summer of 1943, and then a year later when the Russians launched their mighty summer offensive, code names Operation BAGRATION, the German Army continued to fight on, withdrawing under constant enemy ground and air bombardments. As the final months of retreat were played out on the Eastern Front in early 1945, it depicts how the once vaunted German Army, with diminishing resources, withdrew back across the Polish/German frontier to Berlin itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Waffen-SS in Combat (Images of War)



  






This is the photographic history of the Waffen-SS in combat on all fronts. The short six-year history of the Waffen-SS spanned triumph and disaster, and their story can be traced through these powerful images, which clearly document the reality of combat from 1940 to 1945.

These rare images span the combat history of the Waffen-SS from the optimism of the opening phases of the war in the west through to the challenges of Barbarossa and the long and bloody retreat against a numerically far superior enemy in both the east and the west. The powerful photographic record is essential reading for anyone with an interest in the course of the war from the German perspective and clearly demonstrated the scale of the task undertaken by the Waffen-SS on all fronts.


----------



## Andra

Book 1 in Genevieve Cogman's Invisible Library series is $2.99 at posting. It's called _The Invisible Library_.
I think the series is up to seven books now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Short Drop (Gibson Vaughn)*



  






*An Amazon Charts Bestseller.*

A decade ago, fourteen-year-old Suzanne Lombard, the daughter of Benjamin Lombard—then a senator, now a powerful vice president running for the presidency—disappeared in the most sensational missing-person case in the nation’s history. Still unsolved, the mystery remains a national obsession.

For legendary hacker and marine Gibson Vaughn, the case is personal—Suzanne Lombard had been like a sister to him. On the tenth anniversary of her disappearance, the former head of Benjamin Lombard’s security asks for Gibson’s help in a covert investigation of the case, with new evidence in hand.

Haunted by tragic memories, he jumps at the chance to uncover what happened all those years ago. Using his military and technical prowess, he soon discovers multiple conspiracies surrounding the Lombard family—and he encounters powerful, ruthless political players who will do anything to silence him and his team. With new information surfacing that could threaten Lombard’s bid for the presidency, Gibson must stay one step ahead as he navigates a dangerous web to get to the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Judgment in Death (In Death, Book 11)* 




  






In an uptown strip joint, a cop is found bludgeoned to death. The weapon's a baseball bat. The motive's a mystery. It's a case of serious overkill that pushes Eve Dallas straight into overdrive. Her investigation uncovers a private club that's more than a hot spot. Purgatory's a last chance for atonement where everyone is judged. Where your ultimate fate depends on your most intimate sins. And where one cop's hidden secrets are about to plunge innocent souls into vice-ridden damnation...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Poisonfeather (Gibson Vaughn)*



  






When jailed billionaire Charles Merrick hints publicly that he has stashed a fortune in an offshore cache, a school of sharks converges upon his release from federal prison.

Among his swindled victims is Judge Hammond Birk, the man who saved Gibson Vaughn’s life when he was a troubled teenager. Now Gibson intends to repay that debt by recovering Merrick’s victims’ money.

But Gibson isn’t the only one on the trail of the hidden money.

The promise of billions has drawn a horde of ruthless treasure hunters, including an edgy ex-con, a female bartender with a mysterious history, a Chinese spy with a passion for fly-fishing, and a veritable army of hardened mercenaries. To stay ahead of the sharks and win justice for his mentor, Gibson will need all his formidable skills. But at the end of the road, he’ll still have to face “Poisonfeather”—a geopolitical secret that just might get Gibson killed…or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Harbor (Gibson Vaughn)*



  






After a period of brutal isolation in a CIA black-site prison, former Marine and gifted hacker Gibson Vaughn is free—but with no idea where he was or how much time he’s lost. Struggling to maintain his grip on reality, he races to return to the life he left behind. Angry and disoriented, his thoughts turn to vengeance and the man responsible for his rendition. But Gibson’s drive for retribution and the ghosts of his violent past plunge him back into a world he wants only to escape.

As old enemies and once-trusted allies resurface, the architects of a murderous conspiracy will beat a sinister path to Gibson’s doorstep. In discovering the shocking truth about those he thought he knew best, only one thing is certain: those responsible must be made to answer…and pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Debris Line (Gibson Vaughn)



  






Lying low on the sun-kissed coast of Portugal is a far cry from twenty-four-hour lockdown in a CIA black-site prison. But even in paradise, Gibson Vaughn is a long way from being home free. With the feds hot on his heels, he and his crew of fellow fugitives know they can’t hide in a sunny beach town forever. And before they go on the run again, their generous host—a wealthy drug smuggler—expects to be paid for his hospitality. And paid double.

His price? A nearly impossible operation that Gibson and his gang must pull off to retrieve a king’s ransom in hijacked narcotics. Even if they make it out alive, they’ll have to face the wrath of a ruthless Mexican cartel that plays dirty…and is used to winning. But when Gibson discovers there’s far more than drugs at stake, the heist becomes a daring mission of rescue and mercy—and righteous vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard Time: an irresistible spinoff from the Chronicles of St Mary's*



  






The Time Police do not have problems. They have challenges.

Idiots who want to change history have always proved ''challenging''. But now temporal tourism is on the rise - highly illegal but highly lucrative. If you''re prepared to take the risk.

To face down this threat the Time Police will despatch their toughest undercover agents. Which is fine until the unthinkable happens. Replacements are needed fast and who better than three young officers who don''t even look the part?

Step forward Jane, Luke and Matthew. They may be about to graduate, but there''s still plenty of time for everything to go wrong. Throw in the Versailles time slip, a covert jump to Ancient Egypt and a race against Time itself and you''ve got yourself an assignment worthy of Team Weird.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killing Floor (Jack Reacher, Book 1)*



  






*THE FIRST JACK REACHER NOVEL

The bestselling novel featuring the “wonderfully epic hero”(People) who inspired the hit films Jack Reacher and Jack Reacher: Never Go Back.*

Ex-military policeman Jack Reacher is a drifter. He’s just passing through Margrave, Georgia, and in less than an hour, he’s arrested for murder. Not much of a welcome. All Reacher knows is that he didn’t kill anybody. At least not here. Not lately. But he doesn’t stand a chance of convincing anyone. Not in Margrave, Georgia. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Augustus: First Emperor of Rome*



  






The story of Augustus’ life is filled with drama and contradiction, risky gambles and unexpected success. He began as a teenage warlord whose only claim to power was as the grand-nephew and heir of the murdered Julius Caesar. Mark Antony dubbed him “a boy who owes everything to a name,” but he soon outmaneuvered a host of more experienced politicians to become the last man standing in 30 BC. Over the next half century, Augustus created a new system of government—the Principate or rule of an emperor—which brought peace and stability to the vast Roman Empire.

In this highly anticipated biography, Goldsworthy puts his deep knowledge of ancient sources to full use, recounting the events of Augustus’ long life in greater detail than ever before. Goldsworthy pins down the man behind the myths: a consummate manipulator, propagandist, and showman, both generous and ruthless. Under Augustus’ rule the empire prospered, yet his success was constantly under threat and his life was intensely unpredictable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wars of the Roosevelts*



  






Drawing on previously hidden historical documents and interviews with the long-silent "illegitimate" branch of the family, William J. Mann paints an elegant, meticulously researched, and groundbreaking group portrait of this legendary family. Mann argues that the Roosevelts’ rise to power and prestige was actually driven by a series of intense personal contest that at times devolved into blood sport. His compelling and eye-opening masterwork is the story of a family at war with itself, of social Darwinism at its most ruthless—in which the strong devoured the weak and repudiated the inconvenient.

Mann focuses on Eleanor Roosevelt, who, he argues, experienced this brutality firsthand, witnessing her Uncle Theodore cruelly destroy her father, Elliott—his brother and bitter rival—for political expediency. Mann presents a fascinating alternate picture of Eleanor, contending that this "worshipful niece" in fact bore a grudge against TR for the rest of her life, and dares to tell the truth about her intimate relationships without obfuscations, explanations, or labels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*999: The Extraordinary Young Women of the First Official Jewish Transport to Auschwitz* 




  






*A Goodreads Choice Awards Nominee
An Amazon Best of the Year Selection

The untold story of some of WW2’s most hidden figures and the heartbreaking tragedy that unites them all. Readers of Born Survivors and A Train Near Magdeburg will devour the tragic tale of the first 999 women in Auschwitz concentration camp. This is the hauntingly resonant true story that everyone should know.*

On March 25, 1942, nearly a thousand young, unmarried Jewish women, many of them teenagers, boarded a train in Poprad, Slovakia. Believing they were going to work in a factory for a few months, they were eager to report for government service and left their parents’ homes wearing their best clothes and confidently waving good-bye. Instead, the young women were sent to Auschwitz. Only a few would survive. Now acclaimed author Heather Dune Macadam reveals their stories, drawing on extensive interviews with survivors, and consulting with historians, witnesses, and relatives of those first deportees to create an important addition to Holocaust literature and women’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last of the Doughboys: The Forgotten Generation and Their Forgotten World War*



  






“Richard Rubin has done something that will never be possible for anyone to do again. His interviews with the last American World War I veterans—who have all since died—bring to vivid life a cataclysm that changed our world forever but that remains curiously forgotten here.” —Adam Hochschild, author of _To End All Wars: A Story of Loyalty and Rebellion, 1914–1918_

In 2003, eighty-five years after the end of World War I, Richard Rubin set out to see if he could still find and talk to someone who had actually served in the American Expeditionary Forces during that colossal conflict. Ultimately he found dozens, aged 101 to 113, from Cape Cod to Carson City, who shared with him at the last possible moment their stories of America’s Great War.

Nineteenth-century men and women living in the twenty-first century, they were self-reliant, humble, and stoic, never complaining, but still marveling at the immensity of the war they helped win, and the complexity of the world they helped create. Though America has largely forgotten their war, you will never forget them, or their stories. A decade in the making, _The Last of the Doughboys_ is the most sweeping look at America’s First World War in a generation, a glorious reminder of the tremendously important role America played in the “war to end all wars,” as well as a moving meditation on character, grace, aging, and memory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A World Undone*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Drawing on exhaustive research, this intimate account details how World War I reduced Europe’s mightiest empires to rubble, killed twenty million people, and cracked the foundations of our modern world
*
On a summer day in 1914, a nineteen-year-old Serbian nationalist gunned down Archduke Franz Ferdinand in Sarajevo. While the world slumbered, monumental forces were shaken. In less than a month, a combination of ambition, deceit, fear, jealousy, missed opportunities, and miscalculation sent Austro-Hungarian troops marching into Serbia, German troops streaming toward Paris, and a vast Russian army into war, with England as its ally. As crowds cheered their armies on, no one could guess what lay ahead in the First World War: four long years of slaughter, physical and moral exhaustion, and the near collapse of a civilization that until 1914 had dominated the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Experiences in the World War*



  






This memoir with diary excerpts is a concise record of General Pershing’s experiences in his role in WWI, providing insight into the war told from the American perspective. It tells of his early life as a soldier, and events leading up to this war while the world sleepwalked its way into a catastrophe of indescribable proportions. No doubt, Pershing’s insights after this war helped shape the thinking of future American generals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*History of the Great War, 1914-1918*



  






The First World War was not just fought in the muddy fields of France and Belgium on the Western Front.

It was a truly worldwide conflict.


Through the course of fifteen chapters, Carlton J. H. Hayes uncovers the complex causes, events and results of this infamous war that defined the twentieth century.

Rather than simply focussing on the famous battles of Verdun, the Somme, Ypres, Passchendaele, and the Marne, Hayes exposes the battles and conflicts that occurred on the Eastern Front, in the Balkans, in the Near East between the Ottoman and British Empires, in Africa and the Far East, and in the seas of the Atlantic and the Pacific.

Hayes orders the book chronologically so that the developments of the conflict across the world can be seen year by year.

This work reveals the complex politics of both the Allied Powers and the Central Powers as each individual nation had aims and desires which they wanted to support while continuing to fight their common enemies.

As the Western Front began to be tied down in trench warfare the various other fronts around the world were also in conflict.

With the Anglo-French failures at the Dardanelles and on Gallipoli, the escalating U-boat raids in the Atlantic, Bulgaria’s conquest of Serbia and the crumbling of the Russian Empire on the East Front, it looked as though the Central Powers were close to victory.

Yet, in the end, the Allied forces did overcome the Central Powers and Hayes provides a thorough analysis of why and how they were able to do this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bloody Battle of Suribachi: The Amazing Story of Iwo Jima That Inspired Flags of Our Fathers *



  






The classic first-hand WWII narrative that chronicles the Marines' savage five-day struggle to wrest Mount Suribachi from its tenacious Japanese defenders during their 35 day battle for Iwo Jima in 1945. Revised with a new introduction by the author and recently discovered photos, this book served as invaluable source material both for James Bradley's bestseller Flags of Our Fathers as well as Clint Eastwood's acclaimed film of the same name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silent Service in World War II: The Story of the U.S. Navy Submarine Force in the Words of the Men Who Lived It*



  






*From the naval battle of Guadalcanal to rescuing George Bush Sr. in the Pacific, here are the stories of US submariners in WWII.*

_The Silent Service in World War II_ tells the story of America’s intrepid submarine warriors in the words of the men who served and fought in the Pacific against Japan. When Pearl Harbor was attacked in 1941, the enemy had already deployed naval forces, but the United States was soon able to match them. By 1943, new Gato-class submarines were making a difference, carrying the war not just to the Japanese Imperial Navy, but to the vital merchant fleet that transported essential resources to the island country.

Starting with the American victory at Guadalcanal, US submarine forces began to constrict the Japanese sea lanes. Operating independently and in wolfpacks, they attacked convoys operating beyond the range of American airpower, making daring forays even into Japanese home waters. Taking on Japanese warships, as well as rescuing downed airmen—including the grateful first President Bush—US submarines made an enormous contribution to our war against Japan.

Aside from enemy action, the sea itself could be an extremely hostile environment—as many of these stories attest. From early war patrols in obsolescent, unreliable S-boats to modern fleet submarines roving the Pacific, the forty-six stories in this anthology offer a full understanding of life as a US Navy submariner in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The U.S. Marines on Iwo Jima* 




  






*“We had to take that island to speed the end of the war against Japan.”*


But the capture of Iwo Jima had come at great cost.

Sixty-thousand marines had landed on the barren, volcanic island that was five miles long and two and half miles wide.

For five weeks these men would become involved in some of the bloodiest and fiercest fighting of the Second World War.

One third of them would end the battle either dead or wounded.

The U.S. Marines on Iwo Jima written by five official marine combat writers, who personally saw action on the island, provides vivid insight into the battle that was described as “a nightmare in hell.”

Henri and his fellow correspondents provide a step-by-step chronological overview of the battle as it was fought.

They begin with an outline of the months of preparation that were undertaken before the first gun was fired before providing details on how the generals and admirals put their plans into action.

Every aspect of the conflict is covered by the authors who interviewed many of the frontline troops to gain a sense of what the battle was like witnessed from the marines on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Madame Fourcade's Secret War: The Daring Young Woman Who Led France's Largest Spy Network Against Hitler*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The little-known true story of Marie-Madeleine Fourcade, the woman who headed the largest spy network in occupied France during World War II, from the bestselling author of Citizens of London and Last Hope Island

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR AND THE WASHINGTON POST *

In 1941 a thirty-one-year-old Frenchwoman, a young mother born to privilege and known for her beauty and glamour, became the leader of a vast intelligence organization—the only woman to serve as a _chef de résistance_ during the war. Strong-willed, independent, and a lifelong rebel against her country’s conservative, patriarchal society, Marie-Madeleine Fourcade was temperamentally made for the job. Her group’s name was Alliance, but the Gestapo dubbed it Noah’s Ark because its agents used the names of animals as their aliases. The name Marie-Madeleine chose for herself was Hedgehog: a tough little animal, unthreatening in appearance, that, as a colleague of hers put it, “even a lion would hesitate to bite.”

No other French spy network lasted as long or supplied as much crucial intelligence—including providing American and British military commanders with a 55-foot-long map of the beaches and roads on which the Allies would land on D-Day—as Alliance. The Gestapo pursued them relentlessly, capturing, torturing, and executing hundreds of its three thousand agents, including Fourcade’s own lover and many of her key spies. Although Fourcade, the mother of two young children, moved her headquarters every few weeks, constantly changing her hair color, clothing, and identity, she was captured twice by the Nazis. Both times she managed to escape—once by slipping naked through the bars of her jail cell—and continued to hold her network together even as it repeatedly threatened to crumble around her.

Now, in this dramatic account of the war that split France in two and forced its people to live side by side with their hated German occupiers, Lynne Olson tells the fascinating story of a woman who stood up for her nation, her fellow citizens, and herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lincoln's Lieutenants: The High Command of the Army of the Potomac*



  






The high command of the Army of the Potomac was a changeable, often dysfunctional band of brothers, going through the fires of war under seven commanding generals in three years, until Grant came east in 1864. The men in charge all too frequently appeared to be fighting against the administration in Washington instead of for it, increasingly cast as political pawns facing down a vindictive congressional Committee on the Conduct of the War.
President Lincoln oversaw, argued with, and finally tamed his unruly team of lieutenants as the eastern army was stabilized by an unsung supporting cast of corps, division, and brigade generals. With characteristic style and insight, Stephen Sears brings these courageous, determined officers, who rose through the ranks and led from the front, to life and legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Commander in Chief: FDR's Battle with Churchill, 1943 (FDR at War Book 2)



  






1943 was the year of Allied military counteroffensives, beating back the forces of the Axis powers in North Africa and the Pacific—the “Hinge of Fate,” as Winston Churchill called it. In _Commander in Chief_ Nigel Hamilton reveals FDR’s true role in this saga: overruling his own Joint Chiefs of Staff, ordering American airmen on an ambush of the Japanese navy’s Admiral Yamamoto, facing down Churchill when he attempted to abandon Allied D-day strategy (twice). This FDR is profoundly different from the one Churchill later painted. President Roosevelt’s patience was tested to the limit quelling the Prime Minister’s “revolt,” as Churchill pressured Congress and senior American leaders to focus Allied energy on disastrous fighting in Italy and the Aegean instead of landings in Normandy. Finally, in a dramatic showdown at Hyde Park, FDR had to stop Churchill from losing the war by making the ultimate threat, setting the Allies on their course to final victory.

In _Commander in Chief,_ Hamilton masterfully chronicles the clash of nations—and of two titanic personalities—at a crucial moment in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Swamp Fox: How Francis Marion Saved the American Revolution*



  






*This comprehensive biography of Francis Marion, the Swamp Fox, covers his famous wartime stories as well as a private side of him that has rarely been explored*
In the darkest days of the American Revolution, Francis Marion and his band of militia freedom fighters kept hope alive for the patriot cause during the critical British "southern campaign." Employing insurgent guerrilla tactics that became commonplace in later centuries, Marion and his brigade inflicted enemy losses that were individually small but cumulatively a large drain on British resources and morale.

Although many will remember the stirring adventures of the "Swamp Fox" from the Walt Disney television series of the late 1950s and the fictionalized Marion character played by Mel Gibson in the 2000 film _The Patriot_, the real Francis Marion bore little resemblance to either of those caricatures. But his exploits were no less heroic as he succeeded, against all odds, in repeatedly foiling the highly trained, better-equipped forces arrayed against him.

In this action-packed biography we meet many colorful characters from the Revolution: Banastre Tarleton, the British cavalry officer who relentlessly pursued Marion over twenty-six miles of swamp, only to call off the chase and declare (per legend) that "the Devil himself could not catch this damned old fox," giving Marion his famous nickname; Thomas Sumter, the bold but rash patriot militia leader whom Marion detested; Lord Cornwallis, the imperious British commander who ordered the hanging of rebels and the destruction of their plantations; "Light-Horse Harry" Lee, the urbane young Continental cavalryman who helped Marion topple critical British outposts in South Carolina; but most of all Francis Marion himself, "the Washington of the South," a man of ruthless determination yet humane character, motivated by what his peers called "the purest patriotism."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Unwomanly Face of War: An Oral History of Women in World War II *



  






*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The Washington Post • The Guardian • NPR • The Economist • Milwaukee Journal Sentinel • Kirkus Reviews*

For more than three decades, Svetlana Alexievich has been the memory and conscience of the twentieth century. When the Swedish Academy awarded her the Nobel Prize, it cited her invention of “a new kind of literary genre,” describing her work as “a history of emotions . . . a history of the soul.”

In _The Unwomanly Face of War, _Alexievich chronicles the experiences of the Soviet women who fought on the front lines, on the home front, and in the occupied territories. These women—more than a million in total—were nurses and doctors, pilots, tank drivers, machine-gunners, and snipers. They battled alongside men, and yet, after the victory, their efforts and sacrifices were forgotten.

Alexievich traveled thousands of miles and visited more than a hundred towns to record these women’s stories. Together, this symphony of voices reveals a different aspect of the war—the everyday details of life in combat left out of the official histories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Saving Bravo: The Greatest Rescue Mission in Navy SEAL History



  






*The untold story of the most important rescue mission not just of the Vietnam War, but the entire Cold War: one American aviator, who knew our most important secrets, crashed behind enemy lines and risked capture by both the North Vietnamese and the Soviets. One Navy SEAL and his Vietnamese partner had to sneak past them all to save him.*

At the height of the Vietnam War, few American airmen are more valuable than Lt. Colonel Gene Hambleton. His memory is filled with highly classified information that the Soviets and North Vietnamese badly want. When Hambleton is shot down in the midst of North Vietnam’s Easter Offensive, US forces place the entire war on hold to save a single man hiding amongst 30,000 enemy troops and tanks. Airborne rescue missions fail, killing eleven Americans. Finally, Navy SEAL Thomas Norris and his Vietnamese guide, Nguyen Van Kiet, volunteer to go after him on foot. Gliding past hundreds of enemy soldiers, it takes them days to reach Hambleton, who, guided toward his rescuers via improvised radio code, is barely alive, deeply malnourished, and hallucinating after eleven days on the run.

In this deeply-researched, untold story, award-winning author Stephan Talty describes the extraordinary mission that led Hambleton to safety. Drawing from dozens of interviews and access to unpublished papers, _Saving Bravo_ is the riveting story of one of the greatest rescue missions in the history of the Special Forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Topgun: An American Story*



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER*

"If you loved the movie, you will love the real story in the book."* -- Fox & Friends

On the 50th anniversary of the creation of the "Topgun" Navy Fighter School, its founder shares the remarkable inside story of how he and eight other risk-takers revolutionized the art of aerial combat.*
When American fighter jets were being downed at an unprecedented rate during the Vietnam War, the U.S. Navy turned to a young lieutenant commander, Dan Pedersen, to figure out a way to reverse their dark fortune. On a shoestring budget and with little support, Pedersen picked eight of the finest pilots to help train a new generation to bend jets like the F-4 Phantom to their will and learn how to dogfight all over again.

What resulted was nothing short of a revolution -- one that took young American pilots from the crucible of combat training in the California desert to the blistering skies of Vietnam, in the process raising America's Navy combat kill ratio from two enemy planes downed for every American plane lost to more than 22 to 1. Topgun emerged not only as an icon of America's military dominance immortalized by Hollywood but as a vital institution that would shape the nation's military strategy for generations to come.

Pedersen takes readers on a colorful and thrilling ride -- from Miramar to Area 51 to the decks of aircraft carriers in war and peace-through a historic moment in air warfare. He helped establish a legacy that was built by him and his "Original Eight" -- the best of the best -- and carried on for six decades by some of America's greatest leaders. _Topgun_ is a heartfelt and personal testimony to patriotism, sacrifice, and American innovation and daring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paper Bullets: Two Artists Who Risked Their Lives to Defy the Nazis*



  






*A Stonewall Honor Book in Nonfiction
Longlisted for the Carnegie Medal for Excellence in Nonfiction*

_Paper Bullets_ is the first book to tell the history of an audacious anti-Nazi campaign undertaken by an unlikely pair: two French women, Lucy Schwob and Suzanne Malherbe, who drew on their skills as Parisian avant-garde artists to write and distribute “paper bullets”—wicked insults against Hitler, calls to rebel, and subversive fictional dialogues designed to demoralize Nazi troops occupying their adopted home on the British Channel Island of Jersey. Devising their own PSYOPS campaign, they slipped their notes into soldier’s pockets or tucked them inside newsstand magazines.

Hunted by the secret field police, Lucy and Suzanne were finally betrayed in 1944, when the Germans imprisoned them, and tried them in a court martial, sentencing them to death for their actions. Ultimately they survived, but even in jail, they continued to fight the Nazis by reaching out to other prisoners and spreading a message of hope.

Better remembered today by their artist names, Claude Cahun and Marcel Moore, the couple’s actions were even more courageous because of who they were: lesbian partners known for cross-dressing and creating the kind of gender-bending work that the Nazis would come to call “degenerate art.” In addition, Lucy was half Jewish, and they had communist affiliations in Paris, where they attended political rallies with Surrealists and socialized with artists like Gertrude Stein.

_Paper Bullets_ is a compelling World War II story that has not been told before, about the galvanizing power of art, and of resistance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Tank Men



  






The First World War saw the birth of an extraordinary fighting machine that has fascinated three generations: the tank. In Tank Men, ex-soldier and military historian Robert Kershaw brings to life the grime, the grease and the fury of a tank battle through the voices of ordinary men and women who lived and fought in those fearsome machines. Drawing on vivid, newly researched personal testimony from the crucial battles of the First and Second World Wars, this is military history at its very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Gray Man (A Gray Man Novel Book 1) *



  






To those who lurk in the shadows, he’s known as the Gray Man. He is a legend in the covert realm, moving silently from job to job, accomplishing the impossible and then fading away. And he always hits his target. Always.

But there are forces more lethal than Gentry in the world. Forces like money. And power. And there are men who hold these as the only currency worth fighting for. And in their eyes, Gentry has just outlived his usefulness.

But Court Gentry is going to prove that, for him, there’s no gray area between killing for a living and killing to stay alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Kill (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 2)*



  






A senior American security adviser is missing, presumed kidnapped for his top-level military intelligence. FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein needs to track him down before classified information gets into the wrong hands. She needs Jon Reznick on board.

The former black-ops assassin is supposed to be on vacation with his daughter, but when Meyerstein calls, it doesn’t pay to keep her waiting. Her elite team is convinced that the missing diplomat’s expertise in the Persian Gulf points to an Iranian terrorist cell, but Reznick isn’t so sure. His gut instinct tells him they’re all wrong. Never one to play by the rules, he finds himself working alone, following a lead that everyone else has dismissed. But to Reznick, the suspect seems a little _too_ clean…

When the team comes under attack, the kidnapping is exposed as part of a much wider conspiracy, one far more dangerous than Meyerstein feared. Nothing and nobody is safe—and only Jon Reznick stands between national security and a campaign of unprecedented terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lords of Discipline: A Novel*



  






*A cadet encounters hazing and racism at an elite military academy in this novel from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Prince of Tides.*

As Will McLean begins his studies at the Carolina Military Institute, the American South is in turmoil over desegregation. An outsider to the harsh authoritarianism of the military, Will survives the school’s notorious freshman hazing, and avoids attention from its fabled and menacing secret society, the Ten.

But when he is asked to mentor the school’s first black student, Will is drawn into the intense racial politics—and the threat of violence—simmering beneath the surface.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ride for Vengeance (Blood Bond Book 12)*



  






*Two blood brothers saddle up to take a stand in this thrilling Western adventure from the USA Today bestselling authors of Texas Gundown.*

_Young Matt Bodine and Sam Two Wolves became blood brothers on the day the rancher’s son saved the warrior’s life, forging a bond no one could ever break. And as years passed, a legend grew of the Cheyenne and the white man who rode together—and who could jerk killing iron with the best of them . . ._

*Ride for Vengeance*

Having saved Sweet Apple, Texas, from disaster, Matt and Sam decide to stay and help the new marshal break in his spurs—not to mention squeeze in a well-deserved vacation with the help of the lovely, spirited daughters of two feuding cattlemen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

In the Heart of the Sea: The Tragedy of the Whaleship Essex 



  






*From the author of the forthcoming book, Valiant Ambition, the riveting and critically acclaimed bestseller, soon to be a major motion picture starring Chris Hemsworth, directed by Ron Howard, premiering on December 11, 2015*

Chris Hemsworth, Cillian Murphy, Ben Whishaw, and Brendan Gleeson will star in a new film based on this National Book Award–winning account of the true events behind _Moby Dick_.

In 1820, the whaleship _Essex _was rammed and sunk by an angry sperm whale, leaving the desperate crew to drift for more than ninety days in three tiny boats. Nathaniel Philbrick uses little-known documents and vivid details about the Nantucket whaling tradition to reveal the chilling facts of this infamous maritime disaster. _In the Heart of the Sea_—and now, its epic adaptation for the screen—will forever place the _Essex _tragedy in the American historical canon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Pushing Ice



  






*Pushing Ice is the brilliant tale of extraordinary aliens, glittering technologies, and sweeping space opera from award-winning science fiction author Alastair Reynolds.*

2057. Humanity has raised exploiting the solar system to an art form. Bella Lind and the crew of her nuclear-powered ship, the Rockhopper, push ice. They mine comets. And they're good at it.
The Rockhopper is nearing the end of its current mission cycle, and everyone is desperate for some much-needed R & R, when startling news arrives from Saturn: Janus, one of Saturn's ice moons, has inexplicably left its natural orbit and is now heading out of the solar system at high speed. As layers of camouflage fall away, it becomes clear that Janus was never a moon in the first place. It's some kind of machine -- and it is now headed toward a fuzzily glimpsed artifact 260 light-years away.
The Rockhopper is the only ship anywhere near Janus, and Bella Lind is ordered to shadow it for the few vital days before it falls forever out of reach. In accepting this mission, she sets her ship and her crew on a collision course with destiny -- for Janus has more surprises in store, and not all of them are welcome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*That Day the Rabbi Left Town (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 12)*



  






Retired from his job at the synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts, Rabbi Small now teaches Judaic studies at a Boston college. Finally able to enjoy theological contemplation without the annoyance of temple politics, the rabbi is shocked when one of his colleagues is found dead in his car—and the clues at the scene point to murder.

The deceased English professor was notoriously selfish and held long-standing grudges against other members of the faculty, so the list of suspects is long. But when the rabbi who took over Small’s position in Barnard’s Crossing is implicated, it falls to Small to clear his name and find the true killer, one last time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Twenty-Year Death (Hard Case Crime Book 108 )*


  






THERE’S NEVER BEEN A BOOK LIKE
THE TWENTY-YEAR DEATH

A breathtaking first novel written in the form of three separate crime novels, each set in a different decade and penned in the style of a different giant of the mystery genre.

1931—
The body found in the gutter in France led the police inspector to the dead man’s beautiful daughter—and to her hot-tempered American husband.

1941—
A hardboiled private eye hired to keep a movie studio’s leading lady happy uncovers the truth behind the brutal slaying of a Hollywood starlet.

1951—
A desperate man pursuing his last chance at redemption finds himself with blood on his hands and the police on his trail...

Three complete novels that, taken together, tell a single epic story, about an author whose life is shattered when violence and tragedy consume the people closest to him. It is an ingenious and emotionally powerful debut performance from literary detective and former bookseller Ariel S. Winter, one that establishes this talented newcomer as a storyteller of the highest caliber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Charlesgate Confidential*



  






*"CHARLESGATE CONFIDENTIAL is terrific" - Stephen King

A breathtakingly clever, twist-filled narrative that moves from 1946 to1988 to 2014 and back again, CHARLESGATE CONFIDENTIAL establishes ScottVon Doviak as a storyteller of the first order*

A group of criminals in 1946 pull off the heist of the century, stealing a dozen priceless works of art from a Boston museum. But while the thieves get caught, the art is never found. Forty years later, the last surviving thief gets out of jail and goes hunting for the loot, involving some innocent college students in his dangerous plan - and thirty years after that, in the present day, the former college kids, now all grown up, are drawn back into danger as the still-missing art tempts a deadly new generation of treasure hunters. A breathtakingly clever, twist-filled narrative that moves from 1946 to 1988 to 2014 and back again, CHARLESGATE CONFIDENTIAL establishes Scott Von Doviak as a storyteller of the first order, and will leave you guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Apache: Inside the Cockpit of the World's Most Deadly Fighting Machine*



  






_Apache_ is the incredible true story of Ed Macy, a decorated Apache helicopter pilot, that takes you inside one of the world’s most dangerous war machines. A firsthand account of the exhilaration and ferocity of war, _Apache_ chronicles a rescue mission involving a stranded soldier in Afghanistan in 2007.

Ed Macy had always dreamed of a career in the army, so when the British Army Air Corps launched its attack helicopter program, Macy bent every rule in the book to make sure he was the first to sign up to fly the Apache—the deadliest, most technically advanced helicopter in the world and the toughest to fly. In 2007, Macy’s Apache squadron was dispatched to Afghanistan’s notorious Helmand Province with the mission to fight alongside and protect the men on the ground by any means necessary. When a marine goes missing in action, Macy and his team know they are the Army’s only hope of bringing him back alive. _Apache_ is Macy’s story—an adrenalin-fueled account of one of the most daring actions of modern wartime, and a tale of courage, danger, and comradeship you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood, Guts, and Grease: George S. Patton in World War I*



  






George S. Patton is one of the most controversial, celebrated, and popular military leaders in American history, and his accomplishments and victories have been greatly documented. Yet Patton spent years in the Army before garnering national attention and becoming a highly-regarded and respected military leader.

Drawing upon Patton’s papers and archival documents in the National Archives, this is an early-career biography of the eminent military leader. It begins with his exploits as a relatively junior but ambitious Army officer who, due to his family’s wealth and influence, was able to join General John J. Pershing’s American Expeditionary Force (AEF). This assignment would ultimately change his life in two ways: it would make Pershing the mentor Patton would emulate for the rest of his life, and it would catapult his military career as the first tanker in the US Army.

This study follows Patton’s trajectory, from the creation of the Tank Corps and the Light Tank School, to Patton’s eventual successes and injuries during the Battle of Saint Mihiel, the attack into Pannes, and the Meuse-Argonne Offensive. The experience Patton gained in World War I was seminal in his evolvement as a leader and laid the groundwork for not only his own personal future triumphs but also for the success of the entire U.S. Army armored forces in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Our Crime Was Being Jewish: Hundreds of Holocaust Survivors Tell Their Stories*



  






In the shouted words of a woman bound for Auschwitz to a man about to escape from a cattle car, “If you get out, maybe you can tell the story! Who else will tell it?”

_Our Crime Was Being Jewish_ contains 576 vivid memories of 358 Holocaust survivors. These are the true, insider stories of victims, told in their own words. They include the experiences of teenagers who saw their parents and siblings sent to the gas chambers; of starving children beaten for trying to steal a morsel of food; of people who saw their friends commit suicide to save themselves from the daily agony they endured. The recollections are from the start of the war—the home invasions, the Gestapo busts, and the ghettos—as well as the daily hell of the concentration camps and what actually happened inside.

Six million Jews were killed in the Holocaust, and this hefty collection of stories told by its survivors is one of the most important books of our time. It was compiled by award-winning author Anthony S. Pitch, who worked with sources such as the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum to get survivors’ stories compiled together and to supplement them with images from the war. These memories must be told and held onto so what happened is documented; so the lives of those who perished are not forgotten—so history does not repeat itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lone Ranger and Tonto Fistfight in Heaven: Stories*



  






The twenty-four linked tales in Alexie’s debut collection—an instant classic—paint an unforgettable portrait of life on and around the Spokane Indian Reservation, a place where “Survival = Anger x Imagination,” where HUD houses and generations of privation intertwine with history, passion, and myth.

We follow Thomas Builds-the-Fire, the longwinded storyteller no one really listens to; his half-hearted nemesis, Victor, the basketball star turned recovering alcoholic; and a wide cast of other vividly drawn characters on a haunting journey filled with humor and sorrow, resilience and resignation, dreams and reality. Alexie’s unadulterated honesty and boundless compassion come together in a poetic vision of a world in which the gaps between past and present are not really gaps after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spencer's Mountain: The Family that Inspired the TV Series The Waltons*


  






*In this classic novel that inspired the TV series The Waltons, a father struggles to support his large family in Depression-era rural Virginia.*

For generations, the Spencers lived on the mountain that still bears their name in the Blue Hills of Virginia. But the hard times changed everything. Now Clay Spencer works at the local mill in New Dominion and lives with his family in housing provided by the company. A proud patriarch, he is determined to build his loved ones a new home in the hills. And he’ll do whatever it takes to give his children the best lives possible—including his eldest son, Clay-Boy.

The first member of the family to graduate high school, Clay-Boy wants to go to college, but the cost of higher education is too great a burden for the Spencers to bear. Still, his father is not easily deterred, even in times of great trials and personal tragedy. But to help his firstborn achieve his cherished dream, the elder Clay may be forced to make a devastating sacrifice that could impact the future of the entire Spencer clan.

Based on the author’s own family background and childhood experiences, and the basis for the classic motion picture featuring Henry Fonda and Maureen O’Hara, _Spencer’s Mountain _is a moving celebration of familial love and commitment in the face of overwhelming odds. Evocative and unforgettable, it is a timeless American classic that will continue to captivate readers for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Childhood's End (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)



  






In the near future, enormous silver spaceships appear without warning over mankind’s largest cities. They belong to the Overlords, an alien race far superior to humanity in technological development. Their purpose is to dominate Earth. Their demands, however, are surprisingly benevolent: end war, poverty, and cruelty. Their presence, rather than signaling the end of humanity, ushers in a golden age . . . or so it seems.

Without conflict, human culture and progress stagnate. As the years pass, it becomes clear that the Overlords have a hidden agenda for the evolution of the human race that may not be as benevolent as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Provenance*



  






*An ambitious young woman has just one chance to secure her future and reclaim her family's priceless lost artifacts in this stand-alone novel set in the world of Ann Leckie's groundbreaking, NYT bestselling Imperial Radch trilogy, which won the Hugo and Nebula awards.*

Though she knows her brother holds her mother's favor, Ingrid is determined to at least be considered as heir to the family name. She hatches an audacious plan -- free a thief from a prison planet from which no one has ever returned, and use them to help steal back a priceless artifact.

But Ingray and her charge return to her home to find their planet in political turmoil, at the heart of an escalating interstellar conflict. Together, they must make a new plan to salvage Ingray's future and her world, before they are lost to her for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Justice in Hell (A John Hawk Western Book 2) *



  






*An army scout escorts three ladies as a crazed killer tails them in this action-packed western by the author of the Spur Award–winning Hell Hath No Fury.*

Three desperate women. One deranged killer. No way in hell is John Hawk going to sit back and let the innocent get slaughtered. He first meets the three lovely ladies as they’re fleeing in a wagon—alone—through Blackfoot country. What’s their rush? They’re being pursued by a wanted outlaw who wants them dead. Their only chance is to reach the Last Chance Saloon in Helena—and John Hawk is their last hope . . .

Hawk can track down a low life like nobody’s business. But this time he must stay two steps ahead, keeping the ladies safe and sound until they get to the saloon. There’s just one problem: the outlaw got there first. He’s the notorious Zach Dubose. He’s waiting for Hawk and his girls. And he’s ordering them a round vengeance with a bullet chaser—and death on arrival . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dragonback Series Books 1–3: Dragon and Thief, Dragon and Soldier, and Dragon and Slave*



  






*The first three adventures in the Dragonback science fiction fantasy series from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of the Thrawn series.*

_Dragon and Thief_: Young thief and con artist Jack Morgan is hiding out on an uninhabited planet after he’s falsely accused of a crime. But his solitude is interrupted when Draycos, a warrior whose reptilian race is being targeted for extinction, makes an emergency landing. The two will be able to survive, but only if they literally bond together . . .

_Dragon and Soldier_: When all is well, Draycos looks like nothing more than a tattoo on Jack Morgan’s back. But when Jack’s threatened, the K’da warrior appears in his true, dragonlike form. Together they go undercover to investigate a mercenary outfit connected to the extermination of Draycos’s people, and it turns out Jack isn’t the only new recruit with a secret . . .

_Dragon and Slave_: Following a lead, Jack becomes a slave on a Brummga alien estate where he must find out all he can while under the cruel watch of a vicious slave master who has no problem killing the help. Fortunately, Draycos always has his back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Action at Beecher Island: A Novel*



  






*A gripping recreation of a notoriously bloody clash between US Army scouts and American Indian warriors, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author.*
Historian Dee Brown dramatically recounts the nine-day siege between Plains tribes and Major James William Forsyth’s scouts. Based on historical sources, the novel is told from a variety of viewpoints, including that of Lieutenant Frederick Beecher, still wounded from the Civil War and charged with clearing out American Indian settlements to make way for the Kansas Pacific Railroad. Beecher is joined by General Sheridan and Major Forsyth, as well as the scouts—from seasoned frontiersmen to young boys—employed to take part in the perilous mission. On the other side are the famous American Indian players in the battle: Turkey Leg and Roman Nose. With this complex assortment of characters, Brown vividly recreates the 1868 siege, as well as the competing worldviews of life on the prairies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wizard's First Rule* 




  






*The “wonderfully creative, seamless, and stirring” debut novel in the Sword of Truth epic fantasy series by the #1 New York Times bestselling author (Kirkus).*

Terry Goodkind’s debut novel, _Wizard’s First Rule_, was a phenomenon from the moment it was first published by Tor Books in 1994. In it, readers are drawn into the magical New World, where ordinary Westland forest guide Richard Cypher accepts his extraordinary destiny. As a Seeker of Truth, Richard is the only one who can stop the tyrannical wizard Darken Rahl from seizing the all-powerful Boxes of Orden.

When the beautiful and mysterious Kahlan Amnell appears in Richard's forest seeking help, his humble world is turned on its head. After proving that he can wield the Sword of Truth, Richard knows that a confrontation with Darken Rahl looms. But Kahlan beseeches him to reach beyond his sword and invoke his inner nobility in order to face the dangerous challenges ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Locked Library (A Book Retreat Mystery 4)*



  






*The New York Times–bestselling cozy mystery series continues at a Virginia book-themed getaway where there are multiple murders to solve.*

With her twins, Fitzgerald and Hemingway, back in school, Jane Steward can finally focus on her work again—managing Storyton Hall, and breaking ground on the resort’s latest attraction: a luxurious, relaxing spa named in honor of Walt Whitman. But when the earth is dug up to start laying the spa’s foundation, something else comes to the surface—a collection of unusual bones and the ragged remnants of a very old book. The attendees of the Rare Book Conference are eager to assist Jane with this unexpected historical mystery—until a visitor meets an untimely end in the Henry James Library. As the questions—and suspects—start stacking up, Jane will have to uncover a killer before more unhappy endings ensue . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Robert B. Parker's Old Black Magic (Spenser Book 46)



  






*Iconic, tough-but-tender Boston PI Spenser delves into the black market art scene to investigate a decades-long unsolved crime of dangerous proportions.*

The heist was legendary, still talked about twenty years after the priceless paintings disappeared from one of Boston's premier art museums. Most thought the art was lost forever, buried deep, sold off overseas, or, worse, destroyed as incriminating evidence. But when paint chips from the most valuable piece stolen, _Gentlemen in Black_ by a Spanish master, arrives at the desk of a Boston journalist, the museum finds hope and enlists Spenser's help.

Soon the cold art case thrusts Spenser into the shady world of black market art dealers, aged Mafia bosses, and old vendettas. A five-million-dollar-reward by the museum's top benefactor, an aged, unlikable Boston socialite, sets Spenser and pals Vinnie Morris and Hawk onto a trail of hidden secrets, jailhouse confessions, and decades-old murders.

Set against the high-society art scene and the low-life back alleys of Boston, this is classic Spenser doing what he does best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Whiskey Lullaby (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 8 )

Book 1 is currently free here.




  






Addison Holmes has her hands full. Marriage changes a woman, and pregnancy hormones are no joke. But despite her promise to retire from dangerous P.I. work, she has no choice but to take this case.

Twenty years ago, her father and his partner cracked the case of their careers. But it was all a set up. They sent the wrong men to prison, and now it's time for the real culprits to tie up loose ends. Her father is dead, but his partner, who happens to be her mom's new husband, is very much alive. At least for the time being.

Discovering the truth is no easy task, but saving her father's legacy and her step-father's life is her top priority. Because family means everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Savage Son: A Thriller (Terminal List Book 3)*



  






*In this third high-octane thriller in the “seriously good” (Lee Child, #1 New York Times bestselling author) Terminal List series, former Navy SEAL James Reece must infiltrate the Russian mafia and turn the hunters into the hunted.*

Deep in the wilds of Siberia, a woman is on the run, pursued by a man harboring secrets—a man intent on killing her.

A traitorous CIA officer has found refuge with the Russian mafia with designs on ensuring a certain former Navy SEAL sniper is put in the ground.

Half a world away, James Reece is recovering from brain surgery in the Montana wilderness, slowly putting his life back together with the help of investigative journalist Katie Buranek and his longtime friend and SEAL teammate Raife Hastings. Unbeknownst to them, the Russian mafia has set their sights on Reece in a deadly game of cat and mouse.

In his most visceral and heart-pounding thriller yet, Jack Carr explores the darkest instincts of humanity through the eyes of a man who has seen both the best and the worst of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clementine: The Life of Mrs. Winston Churchill*



  






Late in life, Winston Churchill claimed that victory in the Second World War would have been “impossible” without the woman who stood by his side for fifty-seven turbulent years. Why, then, do we know so little about her? In this landmark biography, a finalist for the Plutarch prize, Sonia Purnell finally gives Clementine Churchill her due.

Born into impecunious aristocracy, the young Clementine Hozier was the target of cruel snobbery. Many wondered why Winston married her, when the prime minister’s daughter was desperate for his attention. Yet their marriage proved to be an exceptional partnership. "You know,"Winston confided to FDR, "I tell Clemmie everything."

Through the ups and downs of his tumultuous career, in the tense days when he stood against Chamberlain and the many months when he helped inspire his fellow countrymen and women to keep strong and carry on, Clementine made her husband’s career her mission, at the expense of her family, her health and, fatefully, of her children. Any real consideration of Winston Churchill is incomplete without an understanding of their relationship. _Clementine_ is both the first real biography of this remarkable woman and a fascinating look inside their private world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lincoln's Darkest Year: The War in 1862*



  






*A portrait of a pivotal chapter in the Civil War, “featuring scheming politicians, bumbling generals, and an increasingly disheartened Northern public” (Brooks Simpson, author of Ulysses S. Grant: Triumph Over Adversity, 1822–1865).*

In _Mr. Lincoln Goes to War_, award-winning historian William Marvel focused on President Abraham Lincoln’s first year in office. In _Lincoln’s Darkest Year_, he paints a picture of 1862—again relying on recently unearthed primary sources and little-known accounts to offer newfound detail of this tumultuous period.

Marvel highlights not just the actions but also the deeper motivations of major figures, including Gen. Ulysses S. Grant, Jefferson Davis, George B. McClellan, Stonewall Jackson, and, most notably, Lincoln himself. As the action darts from the White House to the battlefields and back, the author sheds new light on the hardships endured by everyday citizens and the substantial and sustained public opposition to the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Washington's Immortals: The Untold Story of an Elite Regiment Who Changed the Course of the Revolution*



  






In August 1776, little over a month after the Continental Congress had formally declared independence from Britain, the revolution was on the verge of a disastrous end. General George Washington found his troops outmanned and outmaneuvered at the Battle of Brooklyn. But thanks to a series of desperate charges by a single heroic regiment, famously known as the “Immortal 400,” Washington was able to evacuate his men and the nascent Continental Army lived to fight another day.

In _Washington’s Immortals_, award-winning military historian Patrick K. O’Donnell brings to life the forgotten story of these remarkable men. Comprised of rich merchants, tradesmen, and free blacks, they fought not just in Brooklyn, but in key battles including Trenton, Princeton, Camden, Cowpens, Guilford Courthouse, and Yorktown, where their heroism changed the course of the war.

Drawing on extensive original sources, from letters to diaries to pension applications, O’Donnell pieces together the stories of these brave men—their friendships, loves, defeats, and triumphs. He explores their tactics, their struggles with hostile loyalists and shortages of clothing and food, their development into an elite unit, and their dogged opponents, including British General Lord Cornwallis.

Through the prism of this one unit, O’Donnell tells the larger story of the Revolutionary War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Were Soldiers Once . . . and Young: Ia Drang—The Battle That Changed the War in Vietnam* 




  






In November 1965, some 450 men of the First Battalion, Seventh Cavalry, under the command of Lt. Col. Harold Moore, were dropped into a small clearing in the Ia Drang Valley. They were immediately surrounded by 2,000 North Vietnamese soldiers. Three days later, only two and a half miles away, a sister battalion was brutally slaughtered. Together, these actions at the landing zones X-Ray and Albany constituted one of the most savage and significant battles of the Vietnam War. They were the first major engagements between the US Army and the People’s Army of Vietnam.
How these Americans persevered—sacrificing themselves for their comrades and never giving up—creates a vivid portrait of war at its most devastating and inspiring. Lt. Gen. Moore and Joseph L. Galloway—the only journalist on the ground throughout the fighting—interviewed hundreds of men who fought in the battle, including the North Vietnamese commanders. Their poignant account rises above the ordeal it chronicles to depict men facing the ultimate challenge, dealing with it in ways they would have once found unimaginable. It reveals to us, as rarely before, man’s most heroic and horrendous endeavor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Surgeon at Arms: Parachuting into Arnhem with the First Airbornes*



  






Surgeon at Arms is without doubt one of the most interesting and dramatic personal memoirs to come out of the Second World War. The author, a surgeon, was parachuted into Arnhem with the First Airborne Division. His professional skill was at once tested to the limit and the modest detachment with which he describes serious operations performed under appalling conditions would alone be enough to merit the reissue of the book. But of equal significance is the authors account of his unceasing efforts to stop the Germans evacuating the hospital, a struggle which must inevitably be seen against his Jewish background. Add to this the authors hair-raising escape and the heroism of the Dutch Resistance and you have all the ingredients of a truly remarkable book.The flame of Arnhem has lately been rekindled by Cornelius Ryans book and the thirtieth anniversary ceremonies. But Ryan was an historian; Kessel was a participant; and it is only through the eyes of the participants that the reader can honestly assess the validity of the historians viewpoint.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shepherd*



  






*Christmas Eve, 1957: An RAF pilot needs a miracle to make it home as his fighter jet begins to fail, in a story by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author.*
It is Christmas Eve, 1957, and there are cozier places to be than the cockpit of a de Havilland Vampire fighter plane. But for the Royal Air Force pilot who has just taken off from West Germany, this single-seat jet is the only way to make it back to England for Christmas morning. His flight plan is simple; the fuel tank is full. In sixty-six minutes, he will be back in Blighty. But then the plane begins to fail. First the compass goes haywire, then the radio dies. Lost and alone above the English coast, the pilot is searching for a landing strip when the fog closes in, signaling certain death. He has given up hope when a second shadow appears—a Mosquito fighter-bomber of World War II vintage. The plane is a “shepherd,” guiding the Vampire to a safe landing, and its appearance is a gift from fate, a miracle out of time—but for one lonely pilot, the mystery has just begun. A classic bestseller, beloved by aviation fans (including actor John Travolta, who calls it “one of my favorites because it personalizes the two planes”) and general readers alike, _The Shepherd_ is a gripping, heartwarming tale for a cold winter’s night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Case of the Lonely Heiress (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*A fight over a rich man’s will turns deadly in this murder mystery by the “kingpin among the mystery writers” from the series that inspired the HBO show (The New York Times).*

Marilyn Marlow has inherited a good deal of money from her mother. But the money originated with another will—that of her mother’s wealthy employer. Now his relatives are contesting the will, and it’s Rose Keeling, the key witness to its signing, whose mind they'll need to sway.

When Rose is murdered, sleuthing lawyer Perry Mason must navigate a twisted case involving a personal ad that casts a cloud of suspicion over his client, Miss Marlow, in this mystery in Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Arch Enemy (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 4)*



  






*An intelligence agent is on the hunt for a nefarious cyberterrorist in this “utterly compelling” spy thriller by the acclaimed author and Black Ops veteran (Jeffrey Deaver).*

The world is descending into chaos—and Dan Morgan of the elite intelligence unit Zeta Division knows the worst is yet to come. Mysterious government contractor Acevedo International is smuggling drugs and weapons across the globe. But as Morgan tracks down the nerve center of their illegal operations, an even more terrifying threat emerges—and Morgan's own daughter, Alex, is wrapped up in it.

Drawn into an underground organization of college activists, Alex discovers that their true intentions are far more extreme and disturbing than she imagined. Behind it all is a ruthless hacker who has patiently laid plans to destroy America's global security networks. As the time to strike approaches, Morgan and Zeta Division may be the only chance not for victory, but survival . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Andromeda Strain



  






From the author of _Jurassic Park, Timeline, _and _Sphere_ comes a captivating thriller about a deadly extraterrestrial microorganism, which threatens to annihilate human life.

Five prominent biophysicists have warned the United States government that sterilization procedures for returning space probes may be inadequate to guarantee uncontaminated re-entry to the atmosphere. Two years later, a probe satellite falls to the earth and lands in a desolate region of northeastern Arizona. Nearby, in the town of Piedmont, bodies lie heaped and flung across the ground, faces locked in frozen surprise. What could cause such shock and fear? The terror has begun, and there is no telling where it will end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

New York 2140



  






As the sea levels rose, every street became a canal. Every skyscraper an island. For the residents of one apartment building in Madison Square, however, New York in the year 2140 is far from a drowned city.

There is the market trader, who finds opportunities where others find trouble. There is the detective, whose work will never disappear -- along with the lawyers, of course.

There is the internet star, beloved by millions for her airship adventures, and the building's manager, quietly respected for his attention to detail. Then there are two boys who don't live there, but have no other home -- and who are more important to its future than anyone might imagine.

Lastly there are the coders, temporary residents on the roof, whose disappearance triggers a sequence of events that threatens the existence of all -- and even the long-hidden foundations on which the city rests.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Daughter of the Empire (Riftwar Cycle: The Empire Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*An epic tale of adventure and intrigue, Daughter of the Empire is fantasy of the highest order by two of the most talented writers in the field today.*

Magic and murder engulf the realm of Kelewan. Fierce warlords ignite a bitter blood feud to enslave the empire of Tsuranuanni. While in the opulent Imperial courts, assassins and spy-master plot cunning and devious intrigues against the rightful heir. Now Mara, a young, untested Ruling lady, is called upon to lead her people in a heroic struggle for survival. But first she must rally an army of rebel warriors, form a pact with the alien cho-ja, and marry the son of a hated enemy. Only then can Mara face her most dangerous foe of all—in his own impregnable stronghold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Search for Life on Mars: The Greatest Scientific Detective Story of All Time*



  






*Published to coincide with the launch of NASA’s Perseverance rover mission this summer, the definitive account of our quest to find life on the Red Planet.*

From _The War of the Worlds_ to _The Martian_ and to the amazing photographs sent back by the robotic rovers Curiosity and Opportunity, Mars has excited our imaginations as the most likely _other_ habitat for life in the solar system. Now the Red Planet is coming under scrutiny as never before. As new missions are scheduled to launch this year from the United States and China, and with the European Space Agency's ExoMars mission now scheduled for 2022, this book recounts in full the greatest scientific detective story ever.

For the first time in forty years, the missions heading to Mars will look for signs of ancient life on the world next door. It is the latest chapter in an age‑old quest that encompasses myth, false starts, red herrings, and bizarre coincidences—as well as triumphs and heartbreaking failures. This book, by two journalists with deep experience covering space exploration, is the definitive story of how life's discovery has eluded us to date, and how it will be found somewhere and sometime this century. _The Search for Life on Mars_ is based on more than a hundred interviews with experts at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory and elsewhere, who share their insights and stories. While it looks back to the early Mars missions such as _Viking 1_ and _2_, the book's focus is on the experiments and revelations from the most recent ones—including Curiosity, which continues to explore potentially habitable sites where water was once present, and the Mars Insight lander, which has recorded more than 450 marsquakes since its deployment in late 2018—as well as on the Perseverance and ExoMars rover missions ahead.

And the book looks forward to the newest, most exciting frontier of all: the day, not too far away, when humans will land, make the Red Planet their home, and look for life directly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Full Moon over Noah's Ark: An Odyssey to Mount Ararat and Beyond



  






*Acclaimed travel writer Rick Antonson sets his adventurous compass on Mount Ararat, exploring the region’s long history, religious mysteries, and complex politics.*

Mount Ararat is the most fabled mountain in the world. For millennia this massif in eastern Turkey has been rumored as the resting place of Noah’s Ark following the Great Flood. But it also plays a significant role in the longstanding conflict between Turkey and Armenia.

Author Rick Antonson joined a five-member expedition to the mountain’s nearly 17,000-foot summit, trekking alongside a contingent of Armenians, for whom Mount Ararat is the stolen symbol of their country. Antonson weaves vivid historical anecdote with unexpected travel vignettes, whether tracing earlier mountaineering attempts on the peak, recounting the genocide of Armenians and its unresolved debate, or depicting the Kurds’ ambitions for their own nation’s borders, which some say should include Mount Ararat.

What unfolds in _Full Moon Over Noah’s Ark_ is one man’s odyssey, a tale told through many stories. Starting with the flooding of the Black Sea in 5600 BCE, through to the Epic of Gilgamesh and the contrasting narratives of the Great Flood known to followers of the Judaic, Christian and Islamic religions, _Full Moon Over Noah’s Ark_ takes readers along with Antonson through the shadows and broad landscapes of Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Armenia, shedding light on a troubled but fascinating area of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crazy Horse and Custer: The Parallel Lives of Two American Warriors*



  






*A New York Times bestseller from the author of Band of Brothers: The biography of two fighters forever linked by history and the battle at Little Bighorn.*

On the sparkling morning of June 25, 1876, 611 men of the United States 7th Cavalry rode toward the banks of Little Bighorn in the Montana Territory, where three thousand Indians stood waiting for battle. The lives of two great warriors would soon be forever linked throughout history: Crazy Horse, leader of the Oglala Sioux, and General George Armstrong Custer. Both were men of aggression and supreme courage. Both became leaders in their societies at very early ages. Both were stripped of power, in disgrace, and worked to earn back the respect of their people. And to both of them, the unspoiled grandeur of the Great Plains of North America was an irresistible challenge. Their parallel lives would pave the way, in a manner unknown to either, for an inevitable clash between two nations fighting for possession of the open prairie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Arms of Krupp: The Rise and Fall of the Industrial Dynasty That Armed Germany at War*



  






The Krupp family were the premier German arms manufacturers from the middle of the 19th century until the end of World War II, producing artillery pieces and submarines that set the standard for effectiveness. This book relates the history of this influential company.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Arsenal of Democracy: FDR, Detroit, and an Epic Quest to Arm an America at War



  






As the United States entered World War II, the military was in desperate need of tanks, jeeps, and, most important, airplanes. Germany had been amassing weaponry and airplanes for five years—the United States for only months. So President Roosevelt turned to the American auto industry, specifically the Ford Motor Company, where Edsel Ford made the outrageous claim that he would construct the largest airplane factory in the world, a plant that could build a “bomber an hour.” And so began one of the most fascinating and overlooked chapters in American history.

Drawing on unique access to archival material and exhaustive research, A. J. Baime has crafted a riveting narrative that hopscotches from Detroit to Washington to Normandy, from the assembly lines to the frontlines, and from the depths of professional and personal failure to the heights that Ford Motor Company and the American military ultimately achieved in the sky.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War Dog: Fighting Other People's Wars: The Modern Mercenary in Combat* 




  






Mercenaries have been with us since the dawn of civilization, yet in the modern world they are little understood. While many of today’s freelance fighters provide support for larger military establishments, others wage war where the great powers refuse to tread. In War Dog, Al Venter examines the latter world of mercenary fighters effecting decisions by themselves. In the process he unveils a remarkable array of close-quarters combat action.

Having personally visited every locale he describes throughout Africa and the Middle East, Venter is the rare correspondent who had to carry an AK-47 in his research along with his notebook and camera. To him, covering mercenary actions meant accompanying the men into the thick of combat. During Sierra Leone’s civil war, he flew in the front bubble of the government’s lone Hind gunship—piloted by the heroic chopper ace “Nellis”—as it flew daily missions to blast apart rebel positions. In this book the author not only describes the battles of the legendary South African mercenary company Executive Outcomes, he knew the founders personally and joined them on a number of actions. After stemming the tide of Jonas Savimbi’s UNITA army in Angola (an outfit many of the SA operators had previously trained), Executive Outcomes headed north to hold back vicious rebels in West Africa.

This book is not only about triumph against adversity but also losses, as Venter relates the death and subsequent cannibalistic fate of his American friend, Bob MacKenzie, in Sierra Leone. Here we see the plight of thousands of civilians fleeing from homicidal jungle warriors, as well as the professionalism of the mercenaries who fought back with one hand and attempted to train government troops with the other, in hopes that they would someday be able to stand on their own.

The American public, as well as its military, largely sidestepped the horrific conflicts that embroiled Africa during the past two decades. But as Venter informs us, there were indeed small numbers of professional fighters on the ground, defending civilians and attempting to conjure order from chaos. In the process their heroism went unrecorded and their combat skill became known only to each other.

In this book we gain an intimate glimpse of this modern breed of warrior in combat. Not laden with medals, ribbons, civic parades, or even guaranteed income, they have nevertheless fought some of the toughest battles in the post- Cold War era. They simply are, and perhaps always will be, “War Dogs.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victory Was Beyond Their Grasp: With the 272nd Volks-Grenadier Division from the Huertgen Forest to the Heart of the Reich *



  






As the Allies were approaching the German frontier at the beginning of September 1944, the German Armed Forces attempted to regain the strategic initiative. While the “wonder weapons,” such as the V-1 flying bomb, the V-2 missile, and the Messerschmitt Me-262 jet fighter, are widely recognized as being the most prominent of these initiatives upon which Germany pinned so much hope, the Volks-Grenadier Divisions (VGDs) are practically unknown.

Often confused with the Volkssturm, the Home Guard militia, VGDs have suffered an undeserved reputation as second-rate formations filled with young boys and old men suited to serve only as cannon fodder. This groundbreaking book, now in a new edition, shows that VGDs were actually conceived as a new, elite corps loyal to the National Socialist Party composed of men from all branches of Hitler’s Wehrmacht and equipped with the finest ground combat weapons available.

Whether fighting from defensive positions or spearheading offensives such as the Battle of the Bulge, VGDs initially gave a good account of themselves in battle. Using previously unpublished unit records, Allied intelligence and interrogation reports, and, above all, interviews with survivors, the author has crafted an in-depth look at a late-war German infantry company, including many photographs from the veterans themselves. In this book we follow along with the men of the 272nd VGD’s Fusilier Company from their first battles in the Hürtgen Forest to their final defeat in the Harz Mountains. Along the way, we learn the enormous potential of VGDs—and feel their soldiers’ heartbreak at their failure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death by Design: British Tank Development in the Second World War*



  






At the outbreak of war in 1939 British tank crews were ill-equipped, under trained and badly led. As a consequence the lives of hundreds of crewmen were wasted unnecessarily. This was due not only to the poor design and construction of British tanks, but also to the lack of thought and planning on the part of successive pre-war governments and the War Office. Death by Design explores how and why Britain went from leading the world in tank design at the end of the First World War to lagging far behind the design quality of Russian and German tanks in the Second World War. This book is a much-needed warning to governments and military planners: a nation must always be prepared to defend itself and ensure that its soldiers are equipped with the tools to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder Knocks Twice: A Mystery (The Speakeasy Murders Book 1)*



  






*The first mystery in Susanna Calkins’ captivating new series takes readers into the dark, dangerous, and glittering underworld of a 1920s Chicago speakeasy.*

Gina Ricci takes on a job as a cigarette girl to earn money for her ailing father—and to prove to herself that she can hold her own at Chicago’s most notorious speakeasy, the Third Door. She’s enchanted by the harsh, glamorous world she discovers: the sleek socialites sipping bootlegged cocktails, the rowdy ex-servicemen playing poker in a curtained back room, the flirtatious jazz pianist and the brooding photographer—all overseen by the club’s imposing owner, Signora Castallazzo. But the staff buzzes with whispers about Gina’s predecessor, who died under mysterious circumstances, and the photographer, Marty, warns her to be careful.

When Marty is brutally murdered, with Gina as the only witness, she’s determined to track down his killer. What secrets did Marty capture on his camera—and who would do anything to destroy it? As Gina searches for answers, she’s pulled deeper into the shadowy truths hiding behind the Third Door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Stone of Tears



  






*The Seeker of Truth embarks on his perilous training in wizardry in the 2nd novel of the #1 New York Timesbestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*

In _Wizard’s First Rule_, forest guide Richard Cypher becomes a Seeker of Truth in order to defeat the tyrannical Wizard Darken Rahl—only to discover that he is in fact Darken’s son. Now, with Darken vanquished, Richard and the beautiful Kahlan Amnell head back to the Mud People to be married. But their adventures are far from over.

As the wedding day approaches, Richard is visited by three Sisters of Light who insist on bringing him to the Palace of the Prophets to be trained as a Wizard. Meanwhile, the veil to the underworld has been torn, and the Stone of Tears has passed through. According to prophecy, the only person who has a chance at closing the veil is the one bonded to the blade, the one born true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Red Noise* 




  






*Caught up in a space station turf war between gangs and corrupt law, a lone asteroid miner decides to take them all down.*

When an asteroid miner comes to Station 35 looking to sell her cargo and get back to the solitude she craves, she gets swept up in a three-way standoff with gangs and crooked cops. Faced with either taking sides or cleaning out the Augean Stables, she breaks out the flamethrower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Use of Weapons (A Culture Novel Book 3)



  






*The man known as Cheradenine Zakalwe was one of Special Circumstances' foremost agents, changing the destiny of planets to suit the Culture through intrigue, dirty tricks and military action.*

The woman known as Diziet Sma had plucked him from obscurity and pushed him towards his present eminence, but despite all their dealings she did not know him as well as she thought.

The drone known as Skaffen-Amtiskaw knew both of these people. It had once saved the woman's life by massacring her attackers in a particularly bloody manner. It believed the man to be a lost cause. But not even its machine could see the horrors in his past.

Ferociously intelligent, both witty and horrific, USE OF WEAPONS is a masterpiece of science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Uncommon Type: Some Stories*



  






*A collection of seventeen wonderful short stories showing that two-time Oscar winner Tom Hanks is as talented a writer as he is an actor.*

A gentle Eastern European immigrant arrives in New York City after his family and his life have been torn apart by his country's civil war. A man who loves to bowl rolls a perfect game--and then another and then another and then many more in a row until he winds up ESPN's newest celebrity, and he must decide if the combination of perfection and celebrity has ruined the thing he loves. An eccentric billionaire and his faithful executive assistant venture into America looking for acquisitions and discover a down and out motel, romance, and a bit of real life. These are just some of the tales Tom Hanks tells in this first collection of his short stories. They are surprising, intelligent, heartwarming, and, for the millions and millions of Tom Hanks fans, an absolute must-have!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Birth of Britain (A History of the English-Speaking Peoples Book 1)*



  






*The first volume of the Nobel Prize–winning prime minister’s breathtaking history of Britain explores the birth of a great nation and world power.*

In the “wilderness” years after Winston S. Churchill unflinchingly guided his country through World War II, he turned his masterful hand to an exhaustive history of the country he loved above all else. And the world discovered that this brilliant military strategist was an equally brilliant storyteller. In 1953, the great man was awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature for “his mastery of historical and biographical description as well as for brilliant oratory in defending exalted human values.”

In this first of four volumes exploring the history of the United Kingdom, _The Birth of Britain_ begins with Caesar’s invasion in 55 BC, and continues through the establishment of the constitutional monarchy, the parliamentary system, and the people who played lead roles in creating democracy in England. The History of the English-Speaking Peoples series remains one of the most compelling and vivid collections of history ever written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Hangman: The Life of Heydrich*



  






*A chilling biography of the head of Nazi Germany’s terror apparatus, a key player in the Third Reich whose full story has never before been told.*

Reinhard Heydrich is widely recognized as one of the great iconic villains of the twentieth century, an appalling figure even within the context of the Nazi leadership. Chief of the Nazi Criminal Police, the SS Security Service, and the Gestapo, ruthless overlord of Nazi-occupied Bohemia and Moravia, and leading planner of the "Final Solution," Heydrich played a central role in Hitler's Germany. He shouldered a major share of responsibility for some of the worst Nazi atrocities, and up to his assassination in Prague in 1942, he was widely seen as one of the most dangerous men in Nazi Germany. Yet Heydrich has received remarkably modest attention in the extensive literature of the Third Reich.

Robert Gerwarth weaves together little-known stories of Heydrich's private life with his deeds as head of the Nazi Reich Security Main Office. Fully exploring Heydrich's progression from a privileged middle-class youth to a rapacious mass murderer, Gerwarth sheds new light on the complexity of Heydrich's adult character, his motivations, the incremental steps that led to unimaginable atrocities, and the consequences of his murderous efforts toward re-creating the entire ethnic makeup of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Battleship Bismarck: A Design and Operational History



  






*“A complete operational history of the Bismarck . . . with period photos [and] underwater photography of the wreck, allowing a forensic analysis of the damage.” —Seapower*

This new book offers a forensic analysis of the design, operation, and loss of Germany’s greatest battleship, drawing on survivors’ accounts and the authors’ combined decades of experience in naval architecture and command at sea. Their investigation into every aspect of this battleship is informed by painstaking research, including extensive interviews and correspondence with the ship’s designers and the survivors of the battle of the Denmark Strait and _Bismarck_’s final battle.

Albert Schnarke, the former gunnery officer of _Tirpitz_, _Bismarck_’s sister ship, aided the authors greatly by translating and supplying manuscript materials from those who participated in the design and operations. Survivors of _Bismarck_’s engagements contributed to this comprehensive study including D.B.H. Wildish, RN, damage control officer aboard HMS _Prince of Wales_, who located photographs of battle damage to his ship. After the wreck was discovered in 1989, the authors served as technical consultants to Dr. Robert Ballard, who led three trips to the site. Filmmaker and explorer James Cameron has also contributed a chapter, giving a comprehensive overview of his deep-sea explorations on _Bismarck_ and sharing his team’s remarkable photos of the wreck. The result of nearly six decades of research and collaboration, this is an “encyclopedic and engrossing” account (_Naval Historical Foundation_) of the events surrounding one of the most epic naval battles of World War II. And _Battleship Bismarck_ finally resolves some of the major questions around her career, not least the most profound one of all: Who sank the _Bismarck_, the British or the Germans?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Commandos and Rangers: D-Day Operations*



  






In the dark days of 1940, Prime Minister Winston Churchill showed his belief in ultimate victory by ordering the raising of the elite Commandos to break the intolerable shackles of defeat. Having proved their worth in numerous raids and operations in the Mediterranean they and their American counterparts, the Rangers, were automatic choices for the most demanding and vital missions of the D-Day Landings in June 1944. These included the capture of key ports, enemy coastal defences and the securing of vulnerable open flanks. rnrnThe tasks allotted to the Rangers included the seizure of Pointe du Hoc while No 4 Commando took the port of Ouisterham and 47 Royal Marine Commando that of Port-en-Bessin. These daring actions and many others are vividly described in this superb book written by a highly experienced battlefield tour expert and the author of many acclaimed guide books. Indeed each chapter concludes with invaluable tour notes for those who wish to visit these historic sites. rnrnIt was only thanks to thorough planning, specialist training, inspiring leadership and, above all, the courage of the men involved that these missions were successfully achieved but at great cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Allied Tanks of the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






Expert author Michael Green has compiled a full inventory of the tanks developed and deployed by the Allied armies during the six year war against Nazi Germany and her Axis partners.

There were four categories of tank: Light, Medium, Heavy and Super Heavy. Combat experience proved Light tanks (such as the Stuart and T-26) to be ineffective. Medium tanks (the US M4 series, named Sherman by the British, and Russian T-34) soon dominated with their fire power, protection and mobility.

The later stages of the War required the Allies to answer the Axis Panther and Tiger tanks with up-gunned and up-armoured second generation M4s, T-34-85s and the Sherman Firefly. Totally new heavy tanks such as the M-26, Pershing, Soviet KV-1 series and the British Centurion only saw action in the final months.

Allied Tanks of the Second World War covers all these categories in detail as well as the few super heavy tanks such as the French Char 2C and the TOG. For an informed and highly illustrated work this book has no comparable rival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tiger I & Tiger II (Images of War Special)



  






The German Tiger I and Tiger II (known to the Allies as the 'King Tiger' or 'Royal Tiger') were the most famous and formidable heavy tanks of the Second World War. In their day their awesome reputation inspired such apprehension among Allied soldiers that the weaknesses of these brilliant but flawed designs tended to be overlooked. Anthony Tucker-Jones, in this illustrated history, tells the story of their conception and development and reconsiders their operational history, and he dispels the legends and misunderstandings that have grown up around them.

The Tigers were over-engineered, required raw materials that were in short supply, were time-consuming to manufacture and difficult to recover from the battlefield. Only around 1,300 of the Tiger I and fewer than 500 of the Tiger II were produced, so they were never going to make anything more than a local impact on the outcome of the fighting. Yet the myth of the Tigers, with their 88mm guns, thick armour and brutal profiles, has grown over time to the extent that they are regarded as the deadliest tanks of the Second World War.

Anthony Tucker-Jones's expert account of these remarkable fighting vehicles is accompanied by a series of colour plates showing the main variants of the designs and the common ancillary equipment and unit markings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Patton Tank: Cold War Warrior (Images of War)*



  






The end of WW2 and the early Cold War years saw the need for a more powerful tank than the Sherman and Pershing tanks. The first Patton tanks (M46) were converted Pershings which saw service in Korea. As the Cold War intensified, the M47 with a more effective 90mm gun and turret went into mass production (9000 built) and countered the Soviet build up.

The M48 entered service in 1953 and the M47s were sold off to allies whose armies were being rebuilt.

The original M48 had serious deficiencies. Nevertheless over 12000 of numerous variants (MY8A1/A2/A2C) came into service. These were followed by the M48A3 which the Marines took to Vietnam.

In the late 1950s the Americans overcame their aversion to diesel power and the M60 with its British designed 105mm gun came into service. By 1982 over 15000 units had been built in four basic models.

Simultaneously 200 of the M48A5 with the 105mm gun went into service with the Army Reserve and National Guard and friendly foreign armies.

To complicate matters, countries such as Israel made their own modifications to M48s which remained in service until the late 1990s.

As this fascinating book reveals Pattons were made into specialist role vehicles, be they anti-aircraft, flame throwers, recovery, combat engineer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tanks of the Second World War*



  






*This comprehensive reference book presents detailed information on both Allied and Axis tanks used during WWII—illustrated with photos throughout.*

In _Tanks of the Second World War_, military historian Thomas Anderson lists all the tanks that saw significant combat, covering vehicles used by every country involved in the conflict. Presenting his subject chronologically, Anderson tracks the development of tank design and technology from World War I and the interwar period through the developments and variations that arose during World War II.

Detailing each vehicle’s technical specifications and uses in battle, this comprehensive survey also provides authentic eyewitness accounts of the tanks and their crews in battle. The text is supported throughout with wartime photographs, many of which have never been published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Tank Warfare on the Eastern Front, 1941–1942: Schwerpunkt



  






*The author of Case White: The Invasion of Poland delves into the strategy and weaponry of armored warfare during the early years of the Russo-German War.*

The German panzer armies that swept into the Soviet Union in 1941 were an undefeated force that had honed their skill in combined arms warfare to a fine edge. The Germans focused their panzers and tactical air support at points on the battlefield defined as Schwerpunkt—main effort—to smash through any defensive line and then advance to envelope their adversaries.

Initially, these methods worked well in the early days of Operation Barbarossa and the tank forces of the Red Army suffered defeat after defeat. Although badly mauled in the opening battles, the Red Army’s tank forces did not succumb to the German armored onslaught and German planning and logistical deficiencies led to over-extension and failure in 1941. In the second year of the invasion, the Germans directed their Schwerpunkt toward the Volga and the Caucasus and again achieved some degree of success, but the Red Army had grown much stronger and by November 1942, the Soviets were able to turn the tables at Stalingrad.

Robert Forczyk’s incisive study offers fresh insight into how the two most powerful mechanized armies of the Second World War developed their tactics and weaponry during the critical early years of the Russo-German War. He uses German, Russian and English sources to provide the first comprehensive overview and analysis of armored warfare from the German and Soviet perspectives. His analysis of the greatest tank war in history is compelling reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mortar Gunner on the Eastern Front Volume I: From the Moscow Winter Offensive to Operation Zitadelle*



  






*The first volume of the World War II diaries of Nazi mortar gunner constantly pushed to the brink of death while fighting against Russia.*

Following his Abitur (A-levels) in 1940, Hans Heinz Rehfeldt volunteered for Germany’s Panzer Arm but was trained on the heavy mortar and heavy MG with Grossdeutschland Division.

In 1941, he was on the Front fighting for the city of Tula, south of Moscow. Battling in freezing conditions without winter clothes, they resorted to using those taken from Soviet corpses. In 1942, his battalion fought near Oriel, suffered heavy losses, and disbanded. Ill with frostbitten legs, Rehfeldt was treated in hospital, and once recovered, was dispatched back to the Front.

Following various battles (Werch, Bolchov) his battalion again suffered heavy losses and it merged. In agony from severe frostbite to his legs, Rehfeldt defied the odds and astonished his surgeon when he walked again. He was promoted from Gunner to Trained Private Soldier in 1942, and to Corporal for bravery in the field in 1943. He was also awarded numerous honors, including the Wound Badge and the Infantry Assault Badge.

On 3 May 1945, he was captured by U.S. Forces and held as a POW for one month in a camp at Waschow before internment in Holstein where he was released in July 1945, after agreeing to work on the land. 

Then, in December 1945, he put his past behind him and began studying for his future career: veterinary medicine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The World According to Star Wars*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

#1 Washington Post Bestseller* 

There’s Santa Claus, Shakespeare, Mickey Mouse, the Bible, and then there’s Star Wars. Nothing quite compares to sitting down with a young child and hearing the sound of John Williams’s score as those beloved golden letters fill the screen. In this fun, erudite, and often moving book, Cass R. Sunstein explores the lessons of Star Wars as they relate to childhood, fathers, the Dark Side, rebellion, and redemption. As it turns out, Star Wars also has a lot to teach us about constitutional law, economics, and political uprisings.

In rich detail, Sunstein tells the story of the films’ wildly unanticipated success and explores why some things succeed while others fail. Ultimately, Sunstein argues, Star Wars is about freedom of choice and our never-ending ability to make the right decision when the chips are down. Written with buoyant prose and considerable heart, _The World According to Star Wars_ shines a bright new light on the most beloved story of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Hunting Party: A Novel



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“My favorite kind of whodunit, kept me guessing all the way through, and reminiscent of Agatha Christie at her best -- with an extra dose of acid.” -- Alex Michaelides, author of the #1 New York Times bestseller The Silent Patient

Everyone's invited...everyone's a suspect...*

During the languid days of the Christmas break, a group of thirtysomething friends from Oxford meet to welcome in the New Year together, a tradition they began as students ten years ago. For this vacation, they’ve chosen an idyllic and isolated estate in the Scottish Highlands—the perfect place to get away and unwind by themselves.

The trip begins innocently enough: admiring the stunning if foreboding scenery, champagne in front of a crackling fire, and reminiscences about the past. But after a decade, the weight of secret resentments has grown too heavy for the group’s tenuous nostalgia to bear. Amid the boisterous revelry of New Year’s Eve, the cord holding them together snaps, just as a historic blizzard seals the lodge off from the outside world.

Two days later, on New Year’s Day, one of them is dead. . . and another of them did it.

Keep your friends close, the old adage says. But how close is too close?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Hunt for Red October (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 1)



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller that launched the phenomenal career of Tom Clancy—a gripping military thriller that introduced the world to his unforgettable hero, Jack Ryan—nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read.*

Somewhere under the freezing Atlantic, a Soviet sub commander has just made a fateful decision. The _Red October_ is heading west. The Americans want her. The Russians want her back. The chase for the highly advanced nuclear submarine is on—and there’s only one man who can find her...

Brilliant CIA analyst Jack Ryan has little interest in fieldwork, but when covert photographs of _Red October_ land on his desk, Ryan soon finds himself in the middle of a high-stakes game of hide-and-seek played by two world powers—a game that could end in all-out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

News of the World: A Novel



  






National Book Award Finalist—Fiction

In the aftermath of the Civil War, an aging itinerant news reader agrees to transport a young captive of the Kiowa back to her people in this exquisitely rendered, morally complex, multilayered novel of historical fiction from the author of Enemy Women that explores the boundaries of family, responsibility, honor, and trust.

In the wake of the Civil War, Captain Jefferson Kyle Kidd travels through northern Texas, giving live readings from newspapers to paying audiences hungry for news of the world. An elderly widower who has lived through three wars and fought in two of them, the captain enjoys his rootless, solitary existence.

In Wichita Falls, he is offered a $50 gold piece to deliver a young orphan to her relatives in San Antonio. Four years earlier, a band of Kiowa raiders killed Johanna’s parents and sister; sparing the little girl, they raised her as one of their own. Recently rescued by the U.S. army, the ten-year-old has once again been torn away from the only home she knows.

Their 400-mile journey south through unsettled territory and unforgiving terrain proves difficult and at times dangerous. Johanna has forgotten the English language, tries to escape at every opportunity, throws away her shoes, and refuses to act “civilized.” Yet as the miles pass, the two lonely survivors tentatively begin to trust each other, forming a bond that marks the difference between life and death in this treacherous land.

Arriving in San Antonio, the reunion is neither happy nor welcome. The captain must hand Johanna over to an aunt and uncle she does not remember—strangers who regard her as an unwanted burden. A respectable man, Captain Kidd is faced with a terrible choice: abandon the girl to her fate or become—in the eyes of the law—a kidnapper himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Contain Multitudes: The Microbes Within Us and a Grander View of Life*



  






Joining the ranks of popular science classics like _The Botany of Desire_ and _The Selfish Gene,_ a groundbreaking, wondrously informative, and vastly entertaining examination of the most significant revolution in biology since Darwin—a “microbe’s-eye view” of the world that reveals a marvelous, radically reconceived picture of life on earth.

Every animal, whether human, squid, or wasp, is home to millions of bacteria and other microbes. Ed Yong, whose humor is as evident as his erudition, prompts us to look at ourselves and our animal companions in a new light—less as individuals and more as the interconnected, interdependent multitudes we assuredly are.

The microbes in our bodies are part of our immune systems and protect us from disease. In the deep oceans, mysterious creatures without mouths or guts depend on microbes for all their energy. Bacteria provide squid with invisibility cloaks, help beetles to bring down forests, and allow worms to cause diseases that afflict millions of people.

Many people think of microbes as germs to be eradicated, but those that live with us—the microbiome—build our bodies, protect our health, shape our identities, and grant us incredible abilities. In this astonishing book, Ed Yong takes us on a grand tour through our microbial partners, and introduces us to the scientists on the front lines of discovery. It will change both our view of nature and our sense of where we belong in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*



  






*An international bestseller and the basis for the hugely successful film, Ken Kesey's One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is one of the defining works of the 1960s.
*
In this classic novel, Ken Kesey’s hero is Randle Patrick McMurphy, a boisterous, brawling, fun-loving rebel who swaggers into the world of a mental hospital and takes over. A lusty, life-affirming fighter, McMurphy rallies the other patients around him by challenging the dictatorship of Nurse Ratched. He promotes gambling in the ward, smuggles in wine and women, and openly defies the rules at every turn. But this defiance, which starts as a sport, soon develops into a grim struggle, an all-out war between two relentless opponents: Nurse Ratched, backed by the full power of authority, and McMurphy, who has only his own indomitable will. What happens when Nurse Ratched uses her ultimate weapon against McMurphy provides the story’s shocking climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

A People's History of the United States



  






*Historian Howard Zinn’s A People’s History of the United States chronicles American history from the bottom up, throwing out the official narrative taught in schools—with its emphasis on great men in high places—to focus on the street, the home, and the workplace.*

Known for its lively, clear prose as well as its scholarly research_, _it is the only volume to tell America's story from the point of view of—and in the words of—America's women, factory workers, African-Americans, Native Americans, the working poor, and immigrant laborers. As Zinn shows, many of our country's greatest battles—the fights for a fair wage, an eight-hour workday, child-labor laws, health and safety standards, universal suffrage, women's rights, racial equality—were carried out at the grassroots level, against bloody resistance.

Covering Christopher Columbus's arrival through President Clinton's first term, _A People's History of the United States _features insightful analysis of the most important events in our history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Black Potatoes: The Story of the Great Irish Famine, 1845–1850



  






*Sibert Award Winner: This true story of five years of starvation in Ireland is “a fascinating account of a terrible time” (Kirkus Reviews). *

In 1845, a disaster struck Ireland. Overnight, a mysterious blight attacked the potato crops, turning the potatoes black and destroying the only real food of nearly six million people. Over the next five years, the blight attacked again and again. These years are known today as the Great Irish Famine, a time when one million people died from starvation and disease and two million more fled their homeland. 

_Black Potatoes_ is the compelling story of men, women, and children who defied landlords and searched empty fields for scraps of harvested vegetables and edible weeds to eat, who walked several miles each day to hard-labor jobs for meager wages and to reach soup kitchens, and who committed crimes just to be sent to jail, where they were assured of a meal. It’s the story of children and adults who suffered from starvation, disease, and the loss of family and friends, as well as those who died. Illustrated with black and white engravings, it’s also the story of the heroes among the Irish people and how they held on to hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dangerous Minds: A Knight and Moon Novel*



  






Buddhist monk Wayan Bagus lost his island of solitude and wants to get it back. The island was about two hundred miles northeast of Samoa. It had a mountain, beaches, a rain forest, and a volcano. And now it’s gone. Poof! Vanished without a trace.

Brilliant and boyishly charming Emerson Knight likes nothing better than solving an unsolvable, improbable mystery. And finding a missing island is better than Christmas morning in the Knight household. When clues lead to a dark and sinister secret that is being guarded by the National Park Service, Emerson will need to assemble a crack team for help. Since a crack team isn’t available, he enlists Riley Moon and his cousin Vernon. Riley Moon has a Harvard business degree and can shoot the eyes out of a grasshopper at fifty feet, but she can’t figure out how to escape the vortex of Emerson Knight’s odd life. Vernon has been Emerson’s loyal and enthusiastic partner in crime since childhood. He now lives in an RV behind Emerson’s house.

Together, this ragtag, mismatched trio will embark on a worldwide investigation that will expose a conspiracy one hundred years in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*The Enigma Cube (Alien Artifact Book 1)*



  






*To secure a dazzling future they must travel to a perilous past. A riveting science-fiction thriller from the million-copy NY Times bestselling author.*

"Richards is an extraordinary writer," (Dean Koontz) who can "keep you turning the pages all night long." (Douglas Preston)

_An alien object with breathtaking capabilities. And a life-and-death struggle for the future of humanity._

Dr. Kelly Connolly is part of a top-secret team studying the most important find in human history, the Enigma Cube, an alien artifact of incomprehensible power. A cube whose technology can catapult civilization to dizzying heights--or destroy it entirely.

After years of failed attempts to unlock the cube's secrets, all hell suddenly breaks loose. Kelly and a black-ops commando, Justin Boyd, are soon fighting against all odds to stay alive, and to keep the cube out of enemy hands.

As the situation quickly goes from bad to worse, Kelly discovers that the cube is far more dangerous than even she had imagined. And that her actions could lead to nightmarish changes to the nature of reality itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Relic



  






*The last known human searches the galaxy for companionship in a brilliant standalone novel from the legendary author of the Pip & Flinx series.*

Once _**** sapiens_ reigned supreme, spreading from star system to star system in an empire that encountered no alien life and thus knew no enemy . . . save itself. As had happened many times before, the basest, most primal human instincts rose up, only this time armed with the advanced scientific knowledge to create a genetically engineered smart virus that quickly wiped out humanity to the last man.

That man is Ruslan, the sole known surviving human being in the universe. Rescued from the charnel house of his home planet by the Myssari—an intelligent alien race—Ruslan spends his days as something of a cross between a research subject and a zoo attraction. Though the Myssari are determined to resurrect the human race, using Ruslan’s genetic material, all he wants for himself and his species is oblivion. But then the Myssari make Ruslan an extraordinary offer: In exchange for his cooperation, they will do everything in their considerable power to find the lost home world of his species—an all-but-mythical place called Earth—and, perhaps, another living human.

Thus begins an epic journey of adventure, danger, heartbreak, and hope, as Ruslan sets out in search of a place that may no longer exist—drawn by the slimmest yet most enduring hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*For Love of Mother Not (Adventures of Pip & Flinx Book 1)* 




  






*From bestselling author Alan Dean Foster, an exciting early Pip and Flinx novel that shows the origins of a certain boy with special powers—and the mini-dragon that becomes his devoted sidekick. . . .*

Flinx was just a freckle-faced, redheaded kid with green eyes and a strangely compelling stare when Mather Mastiff first saw him an the auctioneer's block. One hundred credits and he was hers.

For years the old woman was his only family. She loved him, fed him, taught him everything she knew—even let him keep the deadly flying dragon he called Pip. But when Mother Mastiff mysteriously disappears, Flinx tails her kidnappers on a dangerous journey. Across the forests and swamps of the winged world called Moth, their only weapons are Pip’s venom . . . and Flinx’s unusual talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Collected Stories of Arthur C. Clarke



  






*Six decades of fascinating stories from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey gathered in one compendium (The New Yorker).*

Arthur C. Clarke, along with H. G. Wells, Isaac Asimov, and Robert A. Heinlein, was a definitive voice in twentieth century science fiction. A prophetic thinker, undersea explorer, and “one of the true geniuses of our time,” Clarke not only won the highest science fiction honors, the Nebula and Hugo Awards, but also received nominations for an Academy Award and the Nobel Peace Prize, and was knighted for his services to literature (Ray Bradbury).

Now, more than one hundred works of the sci-fi master’s short fiction are available in the “single-author collection of the decade” (_Booklist, _starred review). This definitive edition includes early work such as “Rescue Party” and “The Lion of Comarre,” classics like “The Nine Billion Names of God” and “The Sentinel” (which was the kernel of the later novel and movie, _2001: A Space Odyssey_), and later works including “A Meeting with Medusa” and “The Hammer of God.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Imperial Earth



  






*A futuristic tale of intergalactic love and politics from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey (The New Yorker).*

In the year 2276, Duncan Makenzie travels from Saturn’s moon, Titan, to Earth as a diplomatic guest at the United States’ Quincentennial. As a member of Titan’s ‘First Family’ descended from the moon’s original settlers five hundred years before, Duncan finds himself welcomed back to Mother Earth and into Washington’s glittering political and social scene.

But Duncan isn’t just on Earth for ambassadorial reasons. Haunted by the memory of a woman from Earth he once loved, Duncan is also on a mission to continue his family line . . . despite a devastating genetic defect.

A tour-de-force of vivid characterization, futuristic vision, and suspense, _Imperial Earth_ is one of Arthur C. Clarke’s most ambitious and thought-provoking novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Stand on Zanzibar: The Hugo Award-Winning Novel



  






*The brilliant 1969 Hugo Award-winning novel from John Brunner, Stand on Zanzibar, now included with a foreword by Bruce Sterling*

Norman Niblock House is a rising executive at General Technics, one of a few all-powerful corporations. His work is leading General Technics to the forefront of global domination, both in the marketplace and politically---it's about to take over a country in Africa. Donald Hogan is his roommate, a seemingly sheepish bookworm. But Hogan is a spy, and he's about to discover a breakthrough in genetic engineering that will change the world...and kill him.

These two men's lives weave through one of science fiction's most praised novels. Written in a way that echoes John Dos Passos' U.S.A. Trilogy, _Stand on Zanzibar _is a cross-section of a world overpopulated by the billions. Where society is squeezed into hive-living madness by god-like mega computers, mass-marketed psychedelic drugs, and mundane uses of genetic engineering. Though written in 1968, it speaks of now, and is frighteningly prescient and intensely powerful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Beginning of Infinity: Explanations That Transform the World* 




  






*The New York Times bestseller: A provocative, imaginative exploration of the nature and progress of knowledge
“Dazzling.” – Steven Pinker, The Guardian*

In this groundbreaking book, award-winning physicist David Deutsch argues that explanations have a fundamental place in the universe—and that improving them is the basic regulating principle of all successful human endeavor. Taking us on a journey through every fundamental field of science, as well as the history of civilization, art, moral values, and the theory of political institutions, Deutsch tracks how we form new explanations and drop bad ones, explaining the conditions under which progress—which he argues is potentially boundless—can and cannot happen. Hugely ambitious and highly original, _The Beginning of Infinity_ explores and establishes deep connections between the laws of nature, the human condition, knowledge, and the possibility for progress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Market Gardener: A Successful Grower's Handbook for Small-Scale Organic Farming



  






*Grow better not bigger with proven low-tech, human-scale, biointensive farming methods*

Making a living wage farming without big capital outlay or acreages may be closer than you think. Growing on just 1.5 acres, Jean-Martin and Maude-Helene feed more than 200 families through their thriving CSA and seasonal market stands. The secret of their success is the low-tech, high-yield production methods they’ve developed by focusing on growing better rather than growing bigger, making their operation more lucrative and viable in the process.

_The Market Gardener_ is a compendium of proven horticultural techniques and innovative growing methods. This complete guide is packed with practical information on:

· Setting-up a micro-farm by designing biologically intensive cropping systems, all with negligible capital outlay
· Farming without a tractor and minimizing fossil fuel inputs through the use of the best hand tools, appropriate machinery and minimum tillage practices
· Growing mixed vegetables systematically with attention to weed and pest management, crop yields, harvest periods and pricing approaches.

Inspired by the French intensive tradition of maraichage and by iconic American vegetable grower Eliot Coleman, author and farmer Jean-Martin shows by example how to start a market garden and make it both very productive and profitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

All Creatures Great and Small



  






*From a Yorkshire veterinarian and a “wise and wonderful writer”: The New York Times bestseller and basis for the beloved BBC series of the same name (The Boston Globe).*
In the rolling dales of Yorkshire, a simple, rural region of northern England, a young veterinarian from Sunderland joins a new practice. A stranger in a strange land, he must quickly learn the odd dialect and humorous ways of the locals, master outdated equipment, and do his best to mend, treat, and heal pets and livestock alike. This witty and heartwarming collection, based on the author’s own experiences, became an international success, spawning sequels and winning over animal lovers everywhere. Perhaps better than any other writer, James Herriot reveals the ties that bind us to the creatures in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All Things Bright and Beautiful (All Creatures Great and Small Book 2)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small: more true stories of a veterinarian in small-town Yorkshire, England.*
After his first day on the job, James Herriot’s mentor warns him that the life of a country veterinarian is full of small triumphs and big disasters, but that he’d never be bored. From night visits to drafty barns during freezing northern England winters, to the beautiful vitality of rural life in the summertime, to the colorful menagerie of animals—and their owners—that pass through his office, Herriot experiences new challenges and joys every day. In these pages, Herriot trains under his eccentric boss Siegfried Farnon in a rustic English village, courts the woman that becomes his wife, and meets the people he would come to write about for a lifetime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Astonishing Bathroom Reader: Your No.2 Source to All the Flushing Facts, Jamming Trivia, & Gassy Mysteries of the Universe!



  






*600 pages of fascinating facts about everything from science to history to pop culture*

Did you know the longest mountain range on earth is under water? How about the fact that June was named after Juno, the Roman goddess of marriage? If not, don’t worry! You can learn details about these facts and more useful (and useless) trivia in this gigantic collection. With subjects from across the spectrum, read all about the presidents, planets, ball games, and more in six overflowing chapters:

Gassy Universe
Loaded Science
Jamming History
Clogged Culture
Bursting Sports
Flushing Phenomena
Whether you’re interested in cannibalism, classic movie quotes, or the Milky Way, there is a list, factoid, or timeline for everyone in this epic compendium. You’ll never be bored on the toilet (or in the car or in bed) ever again. Crack open the _Astonishing Bathroom Reader _and read all about everything you didn’t think you needed to know!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Medieval Europe*



  






*A spirited history of the changes that transformed Europe during the 1,000-year span of the Middle Ages: “A dazzling race through a complex millennium.”—Publishers Weekly*

The millennium between the breakup of the western Roman Empire and the Reformation was a long and hugely transformative period—one not easily chronicled within the scope of a few hundred pages. Yet distinguished historian Chris Wickham has taken up the challenge in this landmark book, and he succeeds in producing the most riveting account of medieval Europe in a generation.

Tracking the entire sweep of the Middle Ages across Europe, Wickham focuses on important changes century by century, including such pivotal crises and moments as the fall of the western Roman Empire, Charlemagne’s reforms, the feudal revolution, the challenge of heresy, the destruction of the Byzantine Empire, the rebuilding of late medieval states, and the appalling devastation of the Black Death. He provides illuminating vignettes that underscore how shifting social, economic, and political circumstances affected individual lives and international events—and offers both a new conception of Europe’s medieval period and a provocative revision of exactly how and why the Middle Ages matter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Heirs of the Founders: The Epic Rivalry of Henry Clay, John Calhoun and Daniel Webster, the Second Generation of American Giants*



  






*From New York Times bestselling historian H. W. Brands comes the riveting story of how, in nineteenth-century America, a new set of political giants battled to complete the unfinished work of the Founding Fathers and decide the future of our democracy*

In the early 1800s, three young men strode onto the national stage, elected to Congress at a moment when the Founding Fathers were beginning to retire to their farms. Daniel Webster of Massachusetts, a champion orator known for his eloquence, spoke for the North and its business class. Henry Clay of Kentucky, as dashing as he was ambitious, embodied the hopes of the rising West. South Carolina's John Calhoun, with piercing eyes and an even more piercing intellect, defended the South and slavery.
Together these heirs of Washington, Jefferson and Adams took the country to war, battled one another for the presidency and set themselves the task of finishing the work the Founders had left undone. Their rise was marked by dramatic duels, fierce debates, scandal and political betrayal. Yet each in his own way sought to remedy the two glaring flaws in the Constitution: its refusal to specify where authority ultimately rested, with the states or the nation, and its unwillingness to address the essential incompatibility of republicanism and slavery.
They wrestled with these issues for four decades, arguing bitterly and hammering out political compromises that held the Union together, but only just. Then, in 1850, when California moved to join the Union as a free state, "the immortal trio" had one last chance to save the country from the real risk of civil war. But, by that point, they had never been further apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

We'll Always Have the Movies: American Cinema During World War II



  






*An “essential” study of what Americans watched during wartime, and how films shaped their understanding of events (Publishers Weekly).*

During the highly charged years of World War II, movies perhaps best communicated to Americans who they were and why they were fighting. These films were more than just an explanation of historical events: they asked audiences to consider the Nazi threat; they put a face on both our enemies and allies, and they explored changing wartime gender roles.

_We’ll Always Have the Movies _shows how film after film repeated the narratives, character types, and rhetoric that made the war and each American’s role in it comprehensible. Robert L. McLaughlin and Sally E. Parry have watched more than six hundred films made between 1937 and 1946—including many never before discussed in this context—and have analyzed the cultural and historical importance of these films in explaining the war to moviegoers. This extensive study shows how filmmakers made the chaotic elements of wartime familiar, while actual events became film history, and film history became myth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Their Finest Hour (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 2)*



  






*The second volume in the WWII history “written with simplicity, lucidity, and gusto” by the legendary leader and Nobel Prize winner (The New York Times).*

In _Their Finest Hour_, Winston Churchill describes the invasion of France and a growing sense of dismay in Britain. Should Britain meet France’s desperate pleas for reinforcements or conserve their resources in preparation for the inevitable German assault? In the book’s second half, entitled simply “Alone,” Churchill discusses Great Britain’s position as the last stronghold against German conquest: the battle for control of the skies over Britain, diplomatic efforts to draw the United States into the war, and the spreading global conflict.

_Their Finest Hour_ is part of the epic six-volume account of World War II told from the viewpoint of a man who led in the fight against tyranny, and enriched with extensive primary sources including memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. Throughout these volumes, we listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia, in a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Gathering Storm (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 1)



  






*“It is our immense good fortune that a man who presided over this crisis in history is able to turn the action he lived through into enduring literature.” —The New York Times*

This book is the first in Winston Churchill’s monumental six-volume account of the struggle between the Allied Powers in Europe against Germany and the Axis during World War II. Told from the unique viewpoint of a British prime minister, it is also the story of one nation’s heroic role in the fight against tyranny.

Having learned a lesson at Munich they would never forget, the British refused to make peace with Hitler, defying him even after France had fallen and it seemed as though the Nazis were unstoppable. What lends this work its tension and power is Churchill’s inclusion of primary source material. We are presented with not only Churchill’s retrospective analysis of the war, but also memos, letters, orders, speeches, and telegrams, day-by-day accounts of reactions as the drama intensifies. We listen as strategies and counterstrategies unfold in response to Hitler’s conquest of Europe, planned invasion of England, and assault on Russia. Together they give a mesmerizing account of the crucial decisions made as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.

_The Gathering Storm_ covers the Treaty of Versailles, the rise of Adolf Hitler, the capitulation of Munich, and the entry of Britain into the war. This book makes clear Churchill’s feeling that the Second World War was a largely senseless but unavoidable conflict—and shows why Churchill earned the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1953, in part because of this awe-inspiring work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Grand Alliance (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 3)



  






*The British, Soviets, and Americans unite in this chapter of the six-volume WWII history by the legendary prime minister and Nobel Prize recipient.*

_The Grand Alliance_ describes the end of an extraordinary period in British military history, in which Britain stood alone against Germany. Two crucial events brought an end to Britain’s isolation. First was Hitler’s decision to attack the Soviet Union, opening up a battle front in the East and forcing Stalin to look to the British for support. The second was the bombing of Pearl Harbor. US support had long been crucial to the British war effort, and here, Winston Churchill documents his efforts to draw the Americans to aid, including correspondence with President Roosevelt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Hinge of Fate (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 4)



  






*The British prime minister recounts battles from Midway to Stalingrad, and how the Allies turned the tide of WWII: “Superlative.” —The New York Times*

_The Hinge of Fate_ is the dramatic account of the Allies’ changing fortunes. In the first half of the book, Winston Churchill describes the fearful period in which the Germans threaten to overwhelm the Red Army, Rommel dominates the war in the desert, and Singapore falls to the Japanese. In the span of just a few months, the Allies begin to turn the tide, achieving decisive victories at Midway and Guadalcanal, and repulsing the Germans at Stalingrad. As confidence builds, the Allies begin to gain ground against the Axis powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Closing the Ring (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 5)* 




  






*The Allies take the fight to the enemy in this vivid historical account by the British prime minister and recipient of the Nobel Prize in Literature.*

In this fifth volume of his magnificent history of World War II, Winston Churchill recounts the story of the Allied forces going on the offensive. Mussolini falls, Hitler is besieged on three sides, and the Japanese find it near impossible to maintain a grip on the territories they had recently overtaken. Stalin, Churchill, and Roosevelt work toward keeping their uneasy partnership moving in concert, and much of this volume is dedicated to describing the intricate negotiations that went on to sustain this partnership toward one single goal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Triumph and Tragedy (Winston S. Churchill The Second World War Book 6)



  






*Winston Churchill recounts the end of WWII and its aftermath, in the conclusion of his majestic six-volume history.*

In _Triumph and Tragedy_, British prime minister Winston Churchill provides in dramatic detail the endgame of the war and the uneasy meetings between himself, Stalin, and Truman to discuss plans for rebuilding Europe in the aftermath of devastation.

Beginning with the invasion of Normandy, the heroic landing of the Allied armies and the most remarkable amphibious operation in military history, Churchill watches as the uneasy coalition that had knit itself together begins to fray at Potsdam, foreshadowing the birth of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Spearhead: An American Tank Gunner, His Enemy, and a Collision of Lives in World War II



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES, WALL STREET JOURNAL, LOS ANGELES TIMES, AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER 

“A band of brothers in an American tank . . . Makos drops the reader back into the Pershing’s turret and dials up a battle scene to rival the peak moments of Fury.”
—The Wall Street Journal

From the author of the international bestseller A Higher Call comes the riveting World War II story of an American tank gunner’s journey into the heart of the Third Reich, where he will meet destiny in an iconic armor duel—and forge an enduring bond with his enemy.*

When Clarence Smoyer is assigned to the gunner’s seat of his Sherman tank, his crewmates discover that the gentle giant from Pennsylvania has a hidden talent: He’s a natural-born shooter.

At first, Clarence and his fellow crews in the legendary 3rd Armored Division—“Spearhead”—thought their tanks were invincible. Then they met the German Panther, with a gun so murderous it could shoot through one Sherman and into the next. Soon a pattern emerged: _The lead tank always gets hit._

After Clarence sees his friends cut down breaching the West Wall and holding the line in the Battle of the Bulge, he and his crew are given a weapon with the power to avenge their fallen brothers: the Pershing, a state-of-the-art “super tank,” one of twenty in the European theater.

But with it comes a harrowing new responsibility: Now _they_ will spearhead every attack. That’s how Clarence, the corporal from coal country, finds himself leading the U.S. Army into its largest urban battle of the European war, the fight for Cologne, the “Fortress City” of Germany.

Battling through the ruins, Clarence will engage the fearsome Panther in a duel immortalized by an army cameraman. And he will square off with Gustav Schaefer, a teenager behind the trigger in a Panzer IV tank, whose crew has been sent on a suicide mission to stop the Americans.

As Clarence and Gustav trade fire down a long boulevard, they are taken by surprise by a tragic mistake of war. What happens next will haunt Clarence to the modern day, drawing him back to Cologne to do the unthinkable: to face his enemy, one last time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Dog Company: The Boys of Pointe du Hoc -- the Rangers Who Accomplished D-Day's Toughest Mission and Led the Way across Europe



  






*An epic World War II story of valor, sacrifice, and the Rangers who led the way to victory in Europe*

It is said that the right man in the right place at the right time can make the difference between victory and defeat. This is the dramatic story of sixty-eight soldiers of the U.S. Army's 2nd Ranger Battalion, D Company -- Dog Company -- who made that difference, time and again.

From D-Day, when German guns atop Pointe du Hoc threatened the Allied landings and the men of Dog Company scaled the ninety-foot cliffs to destroy them; to the thickly forested slopes of Hill 400, in Germany's HÃ¼ Forest, where the Rangers launched a desperate bayonet charge across an open field, captured the crucial hill, and held it against all odds. In each battle, the men of Dog Company made the difference.

_Dog Company_ is their unforgettable story -- thoroughly researched and vividly told by acclaimed combat historian Patrick K. O'Donnell -- a story of extraordinary bravery, courage, and determination. America had many heroes in World War II, but few can say that, but for them, the course of the war may have been very different. The right men, in the right place, at the right time -- Dog Company.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

They Dared Return: The True Story of Jewish Spies Behind the Lines in Nazi Germany



  






At the height of World War II, with the Third Reich's final solution in full operation, a small group of Jews who had barely escaped the Nazis did the unthinkable: They went back. Spies now, these men took on a dangerous mission behind enemy lines. _They Dared Return_ is their story—a tale of adventure, espionage, love, and revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Brenner Assignment: The Untold Story of the Most Daring Spy Mission of World War II



  






An impossible mission
Behind enemy lines
The never-before-told true story of a small team of American saboteurs with orders to sever the Third Reich's main supply artery -- the Brenner Pass

Like a scene from Where Eagles Dare , a small team of American special operatives parachutes into Italy under the noses of thousands of German troops. Their orders: link up with local partisans in the mountains and sabotage the well-guarded Brenner Pass, the crucial route through the Alps for the Nazi war machine. Without the supplies that travel this route, the German war effort in Italy will grind to a halt.

Using thousands of recently declassified files, personal interviews, and private documents, including a behind-the-lines diary buried in a bottle, military historian Patrick K. O'Donnell has written a cinematic World War II adventure story. The unforgettable cast of characters includes the dashing and daring team leader; the romantic idealist who plans the operation; the seductive Italian countess who is also a double-agent; and the maniacal SS officer who will stop at nothing to kill the team and their partisan collaborators. _The Brenner Assignment_ is also a World War II story that resonates today, revealing lessons for the war on terror and illustrating the complex nature of insurgency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

From the Realm of a Dying Sun: IV. SS-Panzerkorps and the Battles for Warsaw, July–November 1944



  






*The first volume of the tactical and operational history of World War II Germany’s fourth SS-Panzerkorps division and its leader.*

During World War II, the armed or Waffen-SS branch of the Third Reich’s dreaded security service expanded from two divisions in 1940 to 38 divisions by the end of the war, eventually growing to a force of over 900,000 men until Germany’s defeat in May, 1945.

The histories of the first three SS corps are well known—the actions of I, II, and III (Germanic) SS-Panzerkorps have been thoroughly documented and publicized. Overlooked in this pantheon is another SS corps that never fought in the west or in Berlin but one that participated in many of the key battles fought on the Eastern Front during the last year of the war: the IV SS-Panzerkorps. Activated during the initial stages of the defense of Warsaw in late July, 1944, the corps—consisting of the 3. and 5. SS-Panzer Divisions (Totenkopf and Wiking, respectively)—was born in battle and spent the last ten months of the war in combat, figuring prominently in the battles of Warsaw, the attempted Relief of Budapest, Operation Spring Awakening, the defense of Vienna, and the withdrawal into Austria where it finally surrendered to U.S. forces in May, 1945.

Herbert Otto Gille’s IV SS-Panzerkorps was renowned for its tenacity, high morale, and, above all, its lethality. Often embroiled in heated disputes with its immediate Wehrmacht higher headquarters over his seemingly cavalier conduct of operations, Gille’s corps remained to the bitter end one of the Third Reich’s most reliable and formidable field formations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Atomic Bomb and the Origins of the Cold War 



  






*A study of nuclear warfare’s key role in triggering the post-World War II confrontation between the US and the USSR*

After a devastating world war, culminating in the obliteration of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, it was clear that the United States and the Soviet Union had to establish a cooperative order if the planet was to escape an atomic World War III.

In this provocative study, Campbell Craig and Sergey Radchenko show how the atomic bomb pushed the United States and the Soviet Union not toward cooperation but toward deep bipolar confrontation. Joseph Stalin, sure that the Americans meant to deploy their new weapon against Russia and defeat socialism, would stop at nothing to build his own bomb. Harry Truman, initially willing to consider cooperation, discovered that its pursuit would mean political suicide, especially when news of Soviet atomic spies reached the public. Both superpowers, moreover, discerned a new reality of the atomic age: now, cooperation must be total. The dangers posed by the bomb meant that intermediate measures of international cooperation would protect no one. Yet no two nations in history were less prepared to pursue total cooperation than were the United States and the Soviet Union. The logic of the bomb pointed them toward immediate Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Robert B. Parker's Fool Me Twice (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 11)



  






*When two cases collide, police chief Jesse Stone is caught in the middle in this New York Times bestseller.*

Autumn in Paradise, Massachusetts, is usually idyllic. Not this time. A Hollywood movie company has come to town and brought troubled star Marisol Hinton—beautiful, talented, demanding, and scared out of her wits that her estranged husband's jealousy might take a violent turn. When she receives a death threat, Jesse and the Paradise police department go on high alert. But more lives are in danger than Jesse imagines—including his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Corpse in Oozak's Pond (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 6)*



  






*A copycat crime on Groundhog Day brings out Professor Peter Shandy’s inner sleuth in this Edgar Award finalist from the international bestselling author.*

The rural town of Balaclava greets Groundhog Day as an excuse for one last cold-weather fling. The students and faculty of the local agricultural college drink cocoa, throw snowballs, and when the temperature allows, ice skate. But Oozak’s Pond is not quite frozen this year, and as the celebrations reach their peak, the students see someone bobbing through the ice. Long past help, the drowning victim is badly decomposed and dressed in an old-fashioned frock coat with a heavy rock in each pocket.

First on the scene is Peter Shandy, horticulturalist and—when the college requires it—detective. But solving this nineteenth-century murder mystery will take more than Shandy’s knack for growing rutabagas. Relying on his wife’s expertise in local history, the professor dives headfirst into a gilded-age whodunit that cloaks secrets potent enough to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Burglar: A Novel



  






*A cunning thief is on the run for her life in a breakneck thriller from the New York Times–bestselling “master of nail-biting suspense” (Los Angeles Times).*

Elle Stowell is a young woman with an unconventional profession: burglary. But Elle is no petty thief—with just the right combination of smarts, looks, and skills, she can easily stroll through ritzy Bel Air neighborhoods and pick out the perfect home for plucking the most valuable items. This is how Elle has always gotten by—she is good at it, and she thrives on the thrill. But after stumbling upon a grisly triple homicide while stealing from the home of a wealthy art dealer, Elle discovers that she is no longer the only one sneaking around. Somebody is searching for her.

As Elle realizes that her knowledge of the high-profile murder has made her a target, she races to solve the case before becoming the next casualty, using her breaking-and-entering skills to uncover the truth about exactly who the victims were and why someone might have wanted them dead. With high-stakes action and shocking revelations, _The Burglar _will keep readers on the edge of their seats as they barrel towards the heart-racing conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Blood of the Fold



  






*The Seeker of Truth takes his rightful place as the new ruler of D’Hara in the third novel of the #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*

After escaping from the Palace of Prophets, Richard comes to terms with his true identity as a War Wizard. But when he brings down the barrier between the Old and New Worlds, the Imperial Order suddenly poses a threat to the the freedom of all humankind. As the Imperial Order sends delegations and armies into the New World, Richard’s only chance to stop the invasion is to claim his heritage as the new Lord Rahl and ruler of D’Hara. 

But convincing the D’Harans of his legitimacy won’t be easy. Meanwhile, a powerful enemy is on the trail of Richard’s love, Kahlan Amnell. And when the spell Richard cast to protect her is broken, he must martial his newfound authority—and the armies that come with it—to save her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Time and Again



  






Twenty years ago, Asher Sutton vanished somewhere in the star system 61 Cygni, an inaccessible corner of the universe that humankind has thus far been unable to explore. Now Asher has returned to Earth, having impossibly survived catastrophic damage to his spacecraft. But the star-traveler is not the same man he was when he began his journey two decades earlier. He is, in fact, no longer completely human. And he is not alone. But he has a message to convey that could have reality-altering consequences for the human galaxy-conquerors who consider themselves almost gods, and for the nearly human androids they create, enslave, and oppress. It is Asher’s destiny to change everything. His mission has made him a hero to some, a pariah to others—and a target for determined time-traveling assassins from the future whose mission it is to silence him at all costs before everything they cherish is obliterated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Time Is the Simplest Thing



  






*A telepath acquires a powerful alien consciousness—and must run to escape corporate assassins and angry mobs—in this novel by the author of Way Station.*

Space travel has been abandoned in the twenty-second century. It is deemed too dangerous, expensive, and inconvenient—and now the all-powerful Fishhook company holds the monopoly on interstellar exploration for commercial gain. Their secret is the use of “parries,” human beings with the remarkable telepathic ability to expand their minds throughout the universe. On what should have been a routine assignment, however, loyal Fishhook employee Shepherd Blaine is inadvertently implanted with a copy of an alien consciousness, becoming something more than human. Now he’s a company pariah, forced to flee the safe confines of the Fishhook complex. But the world he escapes into is not a safe sanctuary; Its people have been taught to hate and fear his parapsychological gift—and there is nowhere on Earth, or elsewhere, for Shepherd Blaine to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Time Traders: Sci-Fi Novel



  






At the end of the twentieth century petty criminal Ross Murdock is given the choice of facing a new psychiatric medical procedure called rehabilitation or volunteering to join a secret government project. Hoping for a chance to escape, Ross volunteers to join Operation Retrograde and is taken by Major John Kelgarries to a base built under the ice near the North Pole. Teamed with archaeologist Gordon Ashe, he is trained to mimic a trader of the Beaker culture of Bronze-Age Europe. Sent back to southern Britain around 2000 BCE, Ross and Ashe find that their outpost has been bombed. Discovering the direction whence the bomber came, Ross, Ashe, and McNeil, the lone survivor of the bombing, follow the clues. Somewhere near the Baltic Sea, Ross, Ashe, and McNeil begin building a Beaker trading post and learn from the locals that nearby is a land populated by ghosts, a land whither no man of good sense would go. Ross gets separated from Ashe and McNeil in a night attack and must go into the taboo area alone in an effort to find them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Junk DNA: A Journey Through the Dark Matter of the Genome* 




  






*An exploration of the once-ignored portion of our DNA and the role it plays in our bodies, from the author of The Epigenetics Revolution.*

For decades after the identification of the structure of DNA, scientists focused only on genes, the regions of the genome that contain codes to produce proteins. Other regions that make up 98 percent of the human genome were dismissed as "junk," sequences that serve no purpose. But researchers have recently discovered variations and modulations in this junk DNA that are involved with several intractable diseases. Our increasing knowledge of junk DNA has led to innovative research and treatment approaches that may finally ameliorate some of these conditions.

Junk DNA can play vital and unanticipated roles in the control of gene expression, from fine-tuning individual genes to switching off entire chromosomes. These functions have forced scientists to revisit the very meaning of the word “gene” and have engendered a spirited scientific battle over whether or not this genomic “nonsense” is the source of human biological complexity. Drawing on her experience with leading scientific investigators in Europe and North America, Nessa Carey provides a clear and compelling introduction to junk DNA and its critical involvement in phenomena as diverse as genetic diseases, viral infections, sex determination in mammals, and evolution. We are only now unlocking the secrets of junk DNA, and Nessa Carey's book is an essential resource for navigating the history and controversies of this fast-growing, hotly disputed field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Third Lynx (Quadrail Book 2)*



  






*Former agent Frank Compton races across the galaxy to prevent an evil group mind from acquiring powerful alien artifacts in the action-packed second installment of the Quadrail series from Hugo Award–winning author Timothy Zahn*

Frank Compton saved the universe once—and for that he must die. Having temporarily stalled the Modhri, a sinister alien group intelligence, in its evil schemes for universal domination, the former Western Alliance Intelligence operative just wants to relax in first class with his stunning, half-human partner, Bayta, aboard the worlds-linking intra-galactic transportation system, the Quadrail. But when their peace is disturbed by an annoying human passenger spinning wild tales of alien art objects, and the pest is discovered dead soon after, Compton and Bayta realize there can be no rest. The galaxy remains in grave danger.

Now on a mission to find ancient sculptures, relics of a long-extinct alien civilization, Compton must elude a relentless special agent who believes him to be a murderer. But that’s only the tip of the iceberg, for everything ties into the Modhri’s secret war against all the planets along the Quadrail lines—and the enemy’s unique ability to enslave the minds of every creature it comes into contact with means an assassin could be anywhere . . . or anyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Odd Girl Out (Quadrail Book 3)



  






*Ex-government agent Frank Compton must keep an extraordinary little girl safe from the malevolent group intelligence seeking to enslave the universe in the explosive third installment of Hugo Award–winning author Timothy Zahn’s Quadrail series*

Frank Compton is glad he’s finally back on his home planet of Earth—galaxy-hopping aboard the Quadrail on his continuing mission to prevent the Modhri group mind from ruling the universe is exhausting business—but hadn’t expected to find a young woman waiting for him in his New York apartment with a loaded gun in her hand. Ignoring her demands that he rescue her 10-year-old sister, the former Western Alliance Intelligence agent sends his unwelcome guest packing—only to find himself under arrest the following day for her brutal murder.

Released on bail and determined to do the right thing, Compton makes tracks for the world of New Tigris. But a captive child is not all that he discovers there: Little Rebekah may also hold the key to the ultimate defeat of the Modhri. Suddenly, keeping one small girl safe is the most important—and dangerous—task Compton has ever undertaken. And with the Modhris’ mind-slave “walkers” everywhere, there may be no safe place for an “abomination” and her protector to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

MLK: An American Legacy: Bearing the Cross, Protest at Selma, and The FBI and Martin Luther King, Jr.



  






*Three meticulously researched works—including Pulitzer Prize winner Bearing the Cross—spanning the life of civil rights icon Martin Luther King Jr.*

This collection from professor and historian David J. Garrow provides a multidimensional and fascinating portrait of Martin Luther King Jr., and his mission to upend deeply entrenched prejudices in society, and enact legal change that would achieve equality for African Americans one hundred years after their emancipation from slavery.

_Bearing the Cross_ traces King’s evolution from the young pastor who spearheaded the 1955–56 bus boycott in Montgomery to the inspirational leader of America’s civil rights movement, focusing on King’s crucial role at the Southern Christian Leadership Conference. Garrow captures King’s charisma, his moral obligation to lead a nonviolent crusade against racism and inequality—and the toll this calling took on his life.

Garrow delves deeper into one of the civil rights movement’s most decisive moments in _Protest at Selma_. These demonstrations led to the landmark Voting Rights Act of 1965 that, along with the Civil Rights Act of 1964, remains a key aspect of King’s legacy. Garrow analyzes King’s political strategy and understanding of how media coverage—especially reports of white violence against peaceful African American protestors—elicited sympathy for the cause.

King’s fierce determination to overturn the status quo of racial relations antagonized FBI director J. Edgar Hoover. _The FBI and Martin Luther King, Jr. _follows Hoover’s personal obsession to destroy the civil rights leader. In an unprecedented abuse of governmental power, Hoover led one of the most invasive surveillance operations in American history, desperately trying to mar King’s image.

As a collection, these utterly engrossing books are a key to understanding King’s inner life, his public persona, and his legacy, and are a testament to his impact in forcing America to confront intolerance and bigotry at a critical time in the nation’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Black Patriots and Loyalists: Fighting for Emancipation in the War for Independence



  






We think of the American Revolution as the war for independence from British colonial rule. But, of course, that independence actually applied to only a portion of the American population—African Americans would still be bound in slavery for nearly another century.

Drawing on first-person accounts and primary sources, Alan Gilbert asks us to rethink what we know about the Revolutionary War, to realize that while white Americans were fighting for their freedom, many black Americans were joining the British imperial forces to gain theirs. Further, a movement led by sailors—both black and white—pushed strongly for emancipation on the American side. There were actually two wars being waged at once: a political revolution for independence from Britain, and a social revolution for emancipation and equality—planting the seeds for future freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The New World (A History of the English-Speaking Peoples Book 2)*



  






*The second volume of the Nobel Prize–winning prime minister’s breathtaking history of Britain continues with the growth of monarchy and religious conflict.*

In the “wilderness” years after Winston S. Churchill unflinchingly guided his country through World War II, he turned his masterful hand to an exhaustive history of the country he loved above all else. And the world discovered that this brilliant military strategist was an equally brilliant storyteller. In 1953, the great man was awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature for “his mastery of historical and biographical description as well as for brilliant oratory in defending exalted human values.”

This second of four volumes exploring the history of this great nation explores the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, from the power struggles of the Tudor and Stuart families, the growth of the monarchy, the Protestant Reformation, England’s Civil War, and the discovery of the Americas. _A History of the English-Speaking Peoples_ remains one of the most compelling and vivid works of history ever written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Churchill: A Life



  






In this masterful book, prize-winning historian and authorized Churchill biographer Martin Gilbert weaves together the research from his eight-volume biography of the elder statesman into one single volume, and includes new information unavailable at the time of the original work’s publication.

Spanning Churchill’s youth, education, and early military career, his journalistic work, and the arc of his political leadership, _Churchill: A Life _details the great man’s indelible contribution to Britain’s foreign policy and internal social reform. With eyewitness accounts and interviews with Churchill’s contemporaries, including friends, family members, and career adversaries, it provides a revealing picture of the personal life, character, ambition, and drive of one of the world’s most remarkable leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Killing England: The Brutal Struggle for American Independence



  






*The Revolutionary War as never told before.*

This breathtaking installment in Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard’s mega-bestselling Killing series transports readers to the most important era in our nation’s history: the Revolutionary War. Told through the eyes of George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson, and Great Britain’s King George III, _Killing England_ chronicles the path to independence in gripping detail, taking the reader from the battlefields of America to the royal courts of Europe.

What started as protest and unrest in the colonies soon escalated to a world war with devastating casualties. O’Reilly and Dugard recreate the war’s landmark battles, including Bunker Hill, Long Island, Saratoga, and Yorktown, revealing the savagery of hand-to-hand combat and the often brutal conditions under which these brave American soldiers lived and fought. Also here is the reckless treachery of Benedict Arnold and the daring guerrilla tactics of the “Swamp Fox” Frances Marion.

A must read, _Killing England_ reminds one and all how the course of history can be changed through the courage and determination of those intent on doing the impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Normandiefront: D-Day to Saint-Lô Through German Eyes*



  






Based on first-hand testimony, this story of how one German division changed the course of the invasion, and almost the war, features previously unpublished photographs from participants In the cold morning of June 6, 1944, thousands of German soldiers were in position from Port en Bessin eastwards past Colleville on the Normandy coast, aware that a massive invasion force was heading straight for them, although according to Allied Intelligence, they shouldn't have been there. The presence of 352 Division meant that the number of defenders was literally double the number expected—and on the best fortified of all the invasion beaches. This infantry division would ensure the invaders would pay a massive price to take Omaha Beach. There were veterans from the Russian front among them and they were well trained and equipped. What makes this account of the bloody struggle unique is that it is told from the German standpoint, using firsthand testimony of German combatants. There are not many of them left and these accounts have been painstakingly collected by the authors over many years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Battlefield Ukraine: Book One of the Red Storm Series



  






When superpowers collide…

…a single shot can ignite a global disaster.

*Will the Ukrainian conflict start WWIII?*

Barely settled into the White House, the new American President is faced with a choice. With the smartest military advisers by his side, and the Joint Chiefs prepared for war, he must give the order.

Who will he listen to?

What’s the correct move?

In Moscow, the memory of the long winter never fades. The Ukraine is key to the Kremlin’s plans and the Americans are meddling where they don’t belong. This chess match will change the world.

*Never has technology been so advanced.

But that alone won’t win the day.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

McNally's Luck (The Archy McNally Series Book 2)



  






*From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author: Florida PI Archy McNally takes on a deceptively simply case of pet abduction, where bad luck can be deadly.*
Archy McNally enjoys sipping late-night port with his girlfriend of the moment and tooling across southern Florida in his red Miata sports car. In his off hours, he works as a part-time investigator for his father’s venerable law firm. His latest assignment? Solve a simple catnapping. But, as McNally knows, things are rarely as simple as they seem. Soon, the case of the missing Peaches, a foul-tempered, overweight Persian, morphs into the murder of a prominent Palm Beach woman. Uncovering a chilling connection between the two cases sends McNally into a psychological game of cat and mouse. As he lays a trap that could be catnip for the killer, he is faced with the reality that felines may have nine lives but he has only one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All Things Wise and Wonderful (All Creatures Great and Small Book 3)*



  






*World War II intrudes on the pastoral life of the Yorkshire veterinarian and #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small.* Only a couple of years after settling into his new home in northern England, James Herriot is called to war. In this series of poignant and humorous episodes, the great veterinarian shares his experiences training with the Royal Air Force, pining for a pregnant wife, and checking in on the people back home who made his practice so fascinating. As the young men of Yorkshire are sent into battle and farmers consider the broader world they’re a part of, Herriot reflects on the lives—human and animal alike—that make his home worth fighting for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

A Case of Need: A Novel



  






*The death of a doctor’s daughter may be malpractice—or murder—in this novel by a #1*_* New York Times*_*–bestselling author: “I loved it” (Stephen King).*

In the tightly knit world of Boston medicine, the Randall family reigns supreme. When heart surgeon J. D. Randall’s teenage daughter dies during a botched abortion, the medical community threatens to explode. Was it malpractice? A violation of the Hippocratic Oath? Or was Karen Randall murdered in cold blood?

The natural suspect is Arthur Lee, a brilliant surgeon and known abortionist, who has been carrying out the illegal procedure with the help of pathologist John Berry. After Karen dies, Lee is thrown in jail on a murder charge, and only Berry can prove his friend wasn’t the one who wielded the scalpel. Behind this gruesome death, Berry will uncover a secret that would shock even the most hardened pathologist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Semper Fi (The Corps series Book 1)*



  






*The New York Times bestselling author of the acclaimed Brotherhood of War saga brings to life the men of the Marine Corps in the first Novel of the Corps.*

From Shanghai to Wake Island, the Corps was America’s first line of defense as the winds of war exploded into the devastating surprise attack on Pearl Harbor. Now, this elite group of courageous, honorable men steel themselves for battle, prepared to make the ultimate sacrifice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Call to Arms (The Corps series Book 2)



  






The attack on Pearl Harbor swept America into the raging heart of the war. The stormy South Pacific presented a daring new challenge, and the men of the Corps were ready to fight. An elite fraternity united by a glorious tradition of courage and honor, the Marine Raiders were bound to a triumphant destiny. Now, the bestselling author of the acclaimed BROTHERHOOD OF WAR saga continues the epic story begun in _Semper Fi_. A story of lovers and fighters, leaders and heroes--the men of the United States Marine Corps...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Area 51: Earth Abides



  






Where did the Swarm come from? Who are the mysterious Tesla's who speak of the Ancients?

Devastated by World War III, then an alien invasion coupled with Danse Macabre, a deadly virus attack, Earth is almost completely depopulated. The land is devastated. The sky is dark with nuclear winter. Despite the Swarm's invasion ultimately being defeated, billions of humans were taken on board the Battle Core, infecting it and then wiped out when it plunged into the sun to prevent further infecting the Swarm.

The remnants of the invaders, monsters out of humanity's worst nightmares, prowl the dark, shrouded landscape. The mothership, containing the Chosen has disappeared into Faster Than Light Transit to an unknown destination.

The survivors, including former Green Beret Mike Turcotte, the young Metabols in their biodome, Nosferatu and Nekhbet, the last of the Elders, and others are scattered and in despair.

Most strangely, though, is another group: the Fades. The humans who did not become Chosen or Metabols but also didn't die. Who are they? What are they?

There seems to be no hope.

But forces dormant for millions of years are beginning to stir. Because the Earth Abides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Wide Receiver: An Informant's Struggle to Expose the Corruption and Deceit That Led to Operation Fast and Furious*



  






*The true and shocking story of an undercover smuggling operation.*

Conducted under the umbrella of Project Gunrunner and intended to stem the flow of firearms to Mexico, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives (ATF) ran a series of “gun walking” sting operations, including Operation Wide Receiver and Operation Fast & Furious. The government allowed licensed gun dealers to sell weapons to illegal straw buyers so that they could continue to track the firearms as they were transferred to higher-level traffickers and key figures in Mexican cartels.

Motivated by a sense of patriotic duty, Tucson gun dealer and author Mike Detty alerted the local ATF office when he was first approached by suspected cartel associates. Detty made the commitment and assumed the risks involved to help the feds make their case, often selling guns to these thugs from his home in the dead of night. Originally informed that the investigation would last just weeks, Detty’s undercover involvement in Operation Wide Receiver—the precursor to Operation Fast & Furious, by far the largest “gun walking” probe—stretched on for an astonishing and dangerous three years.

Though the case took several twists and turns, perhaps the cruelest turn was his betrayal by the very agency he risked everything to help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

John Jay: Founding Father



  






John Jay is central to the early history of the American Republic. Drawing on substantial new material, renowned biographer Walter Stahr has written a full and highly readable portrait of both the public and private man—one of the most prominent figures of the late eighteenth and early nineteenth centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The March of the Twenty-Six (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 33)*



  






Between the years 1804 and 1815, Napoleon created twenty-six Marshals of France. These men, who held the highest positions in the Empire after Napoleon himself, came from very diverse backgrounds and ranged from a smuggler to a Prince. They acquired titles and great riches but in the end there was only one who was not corrupted by greed or ambition. This book describes their rise and fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Hero of the Empire: The Boer War, a Daring Escape, and the Making of Winston Churchill



  






At age twenty-four, Winston Churchill was utterly convinced it was his destiny to become prime minister of England one day, despite the fact he had just lost his first election campaign for Parliament. He believed that to achieve his goal he must do something spectacular on the battlefield. Despite deliberately putting himself in extreme danger as a British Army officer in colonial wars in India and Sudan, and as a journalist covering a Cuban uprising against the Spanish, glory and fame had eluded him.

Churchill arrived in South Africa in 1899, valet and crates of vintage wine in tow, there to cover the brutal colonial war the British were fighting with Boer rebels. But just two weeks after his arrival, the soldiers he was accompanying on an armored train were ambushed, and Churchill was taken prisoner. Remarkably, he pulled off a daring escape--but then had to traverse hundreds of miles of enemy territory, alone, with nothing but a crumpled wad of cash, four slabs of chocolate, and his wits to guide him.

The story of his escape is incredible enough, but then Churchill enlisted, returned to South Africa, fought in several battles, and ultimately liberated the men with whom he had been imprisoned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ship of Gold in the Deep Blue Sea: The History and Discovery of the World's Richest Shipwreck *



  






*“Titanic meets Tom Clancy technology” in this national-bestselling account of the SS Central America’s wreckage and discovery (People).*

_September 1875_. With nearly six hundred passengers returning from the California Gold Rush, the side-wheel steamer SS_ Central America_ encountered a violent storm and sank two hundred miles off the Carolina coast. More than four hundred lives and twenty-one tons of gold were lost. It was a tragedy lost in legend for more than a century—until a brilliant young engineer named Tommy Thompson set out to find the wreck.

Driven by scientific curiosity and resentful of the term “treasure hunt,” Thompson searched the deep-ocean floor using historical accounts, cutting-edge sonar technology, and an underwater robot of his own design. Navigating greedy investors, impatient crewmembers, and a competing salvage team, Thompson finally located the wreck in 1989 and sailed into Norfolk with her recovered treasure: gold coins, bars, nuggets, and dust, plus steamer trunks filled with period clothes, newspapers, books, and journals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2. CAREFUL: two versions of this book, one at $2, the other at $16, *verify price* before buying.

Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943 (War in the Far East Book 2) 



  






In early 1942, the Imperial Japanese Army and Navy were advancing on all fronts, humiliating Allied forces throughout the Pacific. In a matter of months, Japan had conquered an area larger than Hitler’s empire at its apex. Hawaiians and Australians feared a future under Hirohito. The fate of half of mankind was hanging in the balance.

But by the end of 1943, the tables had turned entirely. The American-led military machine had kicked into gear, and the Japanese were fighting a defensive battle along a frontline that crossed thousands of miles of land and sea. In _Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943_, historian Peter Harmsen details the astonishing transformation that took place in that period, setting the Allies on a path to ultimate victory over Japan.

The second installment of Peter Harmsen’s three-part history, _Japan Runs Wild, 1942–1943 _continues his comprehensive chronicle of the Pacific Theater during the Second World War. Giving due emphasis to the Japanese-American struggle, Harmsen also sheds light on the other peoples involved, including the British, Australians, Soviets, Filipinos, Indians, and Koreans. Above all, the central importance of China is highlighted in a way that no previous general history of the war against Japan has achieved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

One Bullet Away: The Making of a Marine Officer



  






*The New York Times bestseller that “provides a close-up and often harrowing look at Fick’s service both in Iraq and Afghanistan” (U.S. News & World Report).*

If the Marines are “the few, the proud,” Recon Marines are the fewest and the proudest. Nathaniel Fick’s career begins with a hellish summer at Quantico, after his junior year at Dartmouth. He leads a platoon in Afghanistan just after 9/11 and advances to the pinnacle—Recon— two years later, on the eve of war with Iraq. His vast skill set puts him in front of the front lines, leading twenty-two Marines into the deadliest conflict since Vietnam. He vows to bring all his men home safely, and to do so he’ll need more than his top-flight education. Fick unveils the process that makes Marine officers such legendary leaders and shares his hard-won insights into the differences between military ideals and military practice, which can mock those ideals.

In this deeply thoughtful account of what it’s like to fight on today’s front lines, Fick reveals the crushing pressure on young leaders in combat. Split-second decisions might have national consequences or horrible immediate repercussions, but hesitation isn’t an option. _One Bullet Away_ never shrinks from blunt truths, but ultimately it is an inspiring account of mastering the art of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

From Dachau to D-Day



  






*‘I wanted to give something back to Britain for saving my life. But for all the risks, I never once regretted being part of the biggest invasion force ever to land on the Normandy beaches in June 1944, even though it brought personal losses.’*

Willy Field was born Willy Hirschfeld in Bonn, Germany. The morning after Kristallnacht in November 1938 he was arrested by the Gestapo and transported to Dachau concentration camp.

This fascinating book details his horrific experiences as a German Jew in the camp, and how he survived to come to England as a refugee. Sent to Australia and interned as an enemy alien, Willy returned to the UK and in time became a tank driver in the Royal Armoured Corps.

He fought for 11 months on the frontlines in France, Belgium and the Netherlands, at a time when the average life expectancy for a tank driver was mere weeks, and was ultimately sent back into Germany – with a tank.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hitler's Traitors: German resistance to the Nazis*



  






*This is the story of some of the groups and individuals that opposed Hitler and his government and tells of their heroic efforts to rid themselves of the most evil regime in modern times.*

They came from many different backgrounds – Protestant pastors, Dietrich Bonhoeffer and Martin Niemoeller; the Catholic Bishop of Münster, Clements Galen and his cousin Konrad, Count von Preysing, Bishop of Berlin; politicians Otto Wels and Ernst Thälmann; students Hans and Sophie Scholl and their friends Christoph Probst and Alexander Schmorell; university professor Kurt Huber; military men Claus von Stauffenberg and Admiral Wilhelm Canaris and even a member of the Waffen SS, Kurt Gerstein.

Sadly by the time the Nazi regime came to an end most of those Germans who had resisted it were dead; arrested, imprisoned, tried and executed in the most barbaric manner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Mosquito: The Original Multi-Role Combat Aircraft



  






*A history of the high-speed wooden aircraft—from bomber to fighter, to photographic and weather reconnaissance—from the author of B-17 Memphis Belle.*

During the history of aviation there have been very few aircraft that have achieved immediate success when entering front-line service. The de Havilland Mosquito was one such aircraft. It was not designed to an RAF requirement, but was the result of an initiative of the designers and builders to utilize the skills of woodworkers and the relative abundance of wood in the crisis years of World War II. The result was an airplane that could be built quickly, was extremely fast and extremely versatile. The pilots loved it.

This book describes how it was built and utilizes many hitherto unpublished photographs from the design studio and production lines. It illustrates and explains the many different roles that the aircraft took as the war progressed. Fighter, bomber, reconnaissance, night fighter there were few tasks that this brilliant design could not adopt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mosquito: Menacing the Reich: Combat Action in the Twin-Engine Wooden Wonder of World War II*



  






On 15 November it came suddenly out of nowhere inches above the hangars with a crackling thunderclap of twin Merlins. As we watched, bewitched, it was flung about the sky in a beyond belief display for a bomber that could out perform any fighter. Well-bred whisper of a touch down, a door opened and down the ladder came suede shoes, yellow socks and the rest of Geoffrey de Havilland.

The memories of Sergeant (later Flight Lieutenant DFC) Mike Carreck who was an observer with 105 Squadron when he first laid eyes on the new de Havilland Mosquito. This was an aircraft that would prove itself to be one of the most versatile and revered aircraft to fly with the RAF in World War II.

This book is full of firsthand accounts from the crews that flew the Mossie in its roles as a bomber, long-range reconnaissance and low-level strike aircraft. The author has gathered together many of the most exciting operational reports that cover the period from the types introduction until the end of World War II. The text is interwoven with the background history of the personnel and squadrons, the purpose of the operations undertaken and their often devastating results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mosquito Missions: RAF and Commonwealth de Havilland Mosquitoes*



  






The Wooden Wonder was probably the most versatile combat aircraft that operated on all fronts in World War Two and was still giving valuable service in first-line service after 1945 when it enjoyed a limited renaissance both at home, in Germany and abroad until the advent of jet aircraft. Martin Bowmans well-tried and respected formula of incorporating background information with scores of RAF, Dominion, and overseas pilots and navigators personal narratives, is employed here once again to great effect. Previously unpublished tales take the reader raid by raid on night-fighter, fighter-bomber, anti-shipping, path finder, photo-reconnaissance and precision bombing operations in the Middle East and jungles of the Far East, where the Mosquito carried out a series of thrilling post-war functions.The book includes a series of evocative black and white images of the Mosquito in action, which supplement the text perfectly and work to illustrate the might of this iconic craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Barbarossa Through Soviet Eyes: The First Twenty-Four Hours



  






22 June 1941 changed the direction of the Second World War. It also changed the direction of human history. Unleashing a massive, three-pronged assault into Soviet territory, the German army unwittingly created its own nemesis, forging the modern Russian state in the process. Thus, for most Russians, 22 June 1941 was a critical point in their nation's history. After the first day of Barbarossa nothing would be the same again for anyone. Now, for the first time in English, Russians speak of their experiences on that fatal Sunday. Apparently caught off guard by Hitlers initiative, the Soviets struggled to make sense of a disaster that had seemingly struck from nowhere. Here are generals scrambling to mobilize ill-prepared divisions, pilots defying orders not to grapple with the mighty Luftwaffe, bewildered soldiers showing individual acts of blind courage, and civilians dumbstruck by air raid sirens and radio broadcasts telling of German treachery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe in Colour: The Victory Years 1939–1942* 




  






*A photo-packed look at the men and machines of one of history’s legendary air forces.*

This remarkable work explores the Luftwaffe as it truly existed day-to-day, underneath the propaganda of their own regime and the stories of their enemies. In Hitler’s Germany, color photography was primarily co-opted for state purposes, such as the military publication _Signal_ or the Luftwaffe’s own magazine, _Der Adler_. But a number of men had cameras of their own, and in this painstakingly acquired collection, we can witness true life on Germany’s airfields during the period of the Luftwaffe’s ascendancy.

Not only do we see famous planes such as the Me-109, Ju-87, and He-111, but the wide variety of more obscure types with which the Germans began the war. The array of Arados, Dorniers, Heinkels—not to mention elegant four-engine Condors—that were initially employed in the war are here in plain sight and full color, providing not only an insight into WWII history but a model maker’s dream.

Just as fascinating are the shots of the airmen themselves, along with their ground crews—full of confidence and cheer as they bested every other air force in Europe during these years, with the single exception of the RAF’s Fighter Command in late summer 1940. But that was no big stumbling block to the Luftwaffe, which had bigger fish to fry in Russia and North Africa the following year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Promise: An Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Novel*



  






*Elvis Cole and Joe Pike are joined by Suspect heroes LAPD K-9 Officer Scott James and his German shepherd, Maggie, in this heart-stopping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Robert Crais.
*
_Elvis Cole and Joe Pike keep their promises. Even if it could get them killed..._

Elvis Cole is hired to find a woman who’s disappeared, a seemingly ordinary case, until he learns the missing woman is an explosives expert and worked for a Defense Department contractor. Meanwhile, LAPD K-9 Officer Scott James and his patrol dog, Maggie, track a fugitive to a house filled with explosives—and a dead body. As the two cases intertwine, they all find themselves up against shadowy arms dealers and corrupt officials, and the very woman they promised to save may be the cause of their own deaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hardware (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*Private investigator Carlotta Carlyle’s moonlighting job as a taxi driver turns into the most dangerous, high-octane case of her career*

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (_New York Post_).

When Carlotta can’t sleep—or when money gets tight—she drives a cab. It’s always been a dangerous way to make a living, but lately it’s become truly terrifying. In the last two months, nine cabbies have been savagely beaten and robbed, and every time Carlotta gets behind the wheel, she knows that she could be next.

How then can she refuse when a rival taxi company hires her to investigate the assaults? Thinking she will be making the world a safer place for cab drivers, Carlotta doesn’t suspect that this new case will push her even closer to the edge. The company she works for is co-owned by Sam Gianelli, her sometime lover and a mob-connected businessman whose family knows how to get tough. Drawn into a tangled conspiracy of mafia secrets and high-tech espionage, Carlotta will have to drive faster than ever to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Space Between Worlds *



  






*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR • Library Journal • Book Riot*

Multiverse travel is finally possible, but there’s just one catch: No one can visit a world where their counterpart is still alive. Enter Cara, whose parallel selves happen to be exceptionally good at dying—from disease, turf wars, or vendettas they couldn’t outrun. Cara’s life has been cut short on 372 worlds in total.

On this dystopian Earth, however, Cara has survived. Identified as an outlier and therefore a perfect candidate for multiverse travel, Cara is plucked from the dirt of the wastelands. Now what once made her marginalized has finally become an unexpected source of power. She has a nice apartment on the lower levels of the wealthy and walled-off Wiley City. She works—and shamelessly flirts—with her enticing yet aloof handler, Dell, as the two women collect off-world data for the Eldridge Institute. She even occasionally leaves the city to visit her family in the wastes, though she struggles to feel at home in either place. So long as she can keep her head down and avoid trouble, Cara is on a sure path to citizenship and security.

But trouble finds Cara when one of her eight remaining doppelgängers dies under mysterious circumstances, plunging her into a new world with an old secret. What she discovers will connect her past and her future in ways she could have never imagined—and reveal her own role in a plot that endangers not just her world but the entire multiverse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sinless (Eye of the Beholder Book 1)*



  






*With shades of Scott Westerfeld’s Uglies and Ally Condie’s Matched, this cinematic dystopian novel—the first in the thrilling Eye of the Beholder series—is set in a near future society in which "right" and "wrong" are manifested by beauty and ugliness.*

In Grace Luther’s world, morality is physically enforced. Those who are "good" are blessed with beauty, while those who are not suffer horrifying consequences—disfigurement or even death. The daughter of a cleric, Grace has always had faith in the higher power that governs her world. But when she stumbles onto information that leaves her questioning whether there are more complicated—and dangerous—forces manipulating the people around her, she finds herself at the center of an epic battle, where good and evil are not easily distinguished. Despite all her efforts to live a normal teenage life, Grace is faced with a series of decisions that will risk the lives of everyone she loves—and, ultimately, her own.

With each page in this electrifying debut novel, Sarah Tarkoff masterfully plunges us into a nightmarish vision of the future. Full of high drama and pulsating tension, _Sinless _explores the essential questions teenagers wrestle with every day—What is beauty? What is faith? Do we take our surroundings at face value and accept all that we have been taught, or do we question the mores of the society into which we are born?—and places them in the context of a dark, dystopian world where appearances are most definitely deceiving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Galactic Derelict



  






A sequel to Time Traders, the Cold War race through time remains Norton's background. Both search for abandonded wrecks of a race that had interstellar travel in Man's infancy. Travis Fox, Apache, joins Ross Murdock and Dr. Gordon Ashe, time agents, in an attempt to transfer an intact alien ship through 20,000 years to the present... mayhem ensues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalin: New Biography of a Dictator*



  






*An engrossing biography of the notorious Russian dictator by an author whose knowledge of Soviet-era archives far surpasses all others.*

Josef Stalin exercised supreme power in the Soviet Union from 1929 until his death in 1953. During that quarter-century, by Oleg Khlevniuk’s estimate, he caused the imprisonment and execution of no fewer than a million Soviet citizens _per year_. Millions more were victims of famine directly resulting from Stalin’s policies. What drove him toward such ruthlessness? This essential biography offers an unprecedented, fine-grained portrait of Stalin the man and dictator. Without mythologizing Stalin as either benevolent or an evil genius, Khlevniuk resolves numerous controversies about specific events in the dictator’s life while assembling many hundreds of previously unknown letters, memos, reports, and diaries into a comprehensive, compelling narrative of a life that altered the course of world history.

In brief, revealing prologues to each chapter, Khlevniuk takes his reader into Stalin’s favorite dacha, where the innermost circle of Soviet leadership gathered as their _vozhd_ lay dying. Chronological chapters then illuminate major themes: Stalin’s childhood, his involvement in the Revolution and the early Bolshevik government under Lenin, his assumption of undivided power and mandate for industrialization and collectivization, the Terror, World War II, and the postwar period. At the book’s conclusion, the author presents a cogent warning against nostalgia for the Stalinist era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Diary of Bergen-Belsen, 1944–1945*



  






*A resistance fighter’s “remarkable” memoir of her imprisonment at the infamous Nazi concentration camp (The New Yorker).*

Hanna Lévy-Hass, a Yugoslavian Jew, emerged a defiant survivor of the Holocaust. Her observations shed new light on the lived experience of Nazi internment during World War II, and she stands alone as the only resistance fighter to report on her own experience inside the camps—doing so with unflinching clarity in dealing with the political and social divisions inside Bergen-Belsen.

In this volume, her insightful diary is accompanied by an introduction from her daughter, Amira Hass, an Israeli journalist renowned for her reporting from the West Bank and Gaza.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Excellent Doctor Blackwell: The life of the first woman physician*



  






*When British-born Elizabeth Blackwell earned her medical degree in America in 1849 there was an international outcry. Few at the time would have disagreed with the actress Fanny Kemble’s remark – ‘What, trust a woman doctor – never!’*

Yet by the time Dr Blackwell died in 1910 there were hundreds of women practising medicine on both sides of the Atlantic, thanks in no small part to her courage and determination. Using a treasure trove of primary sources, the book reveals how Elizabeth Blackwell’s pioneering efforts helped to fundamentally change the status of women in the West.

_The Excellent Doctor Blackwell_ tells a remarkable story, taking in the women’s rights movement, the American Civil War and Elizabeth’s personal tragedy, with a fascinating cast of characters, from Abraham Lincoln to Florence Nightingale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panzers: Push for Victory: Battle of Kursk*




  






Experience the first entry in Germany's most successful alternate history series about a different World War 2!

Panzers - Push for Victory by Tom Zola is thrilling, violent, and full of German cultural and military references.

November 1942. Adolf Hitler, the "Führer" of the German Reich, unexpectedly dies in a plane crash in Hungary. The German High Command takes over the regime, disempowers the Nazi Party, and reorganizes its military forces. Germany has to swiftly overcome recent setbacks in North Africa and on the Eastern Front. Furthermore, an allied invasion already casts its long shadow. The German generals understand that it is not about the ultimate victory anymore but merely about achieving a stalemate to save the Reich on the negotiating table. First, they have to stabilize Germany's positions on the Eastern Front. Therefore, the High Command gathers its panzer forces and throws them into a daring all or nothing gamble for the city Kursk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Napoleon's Army



  






Many books have been written about Napoleon and his campaigns, but very little about the soldiers of his armies and of the organization and conditions under which they lived and served. In this classic study, now reissued in paperback, H.C.B. Rogers examines Napoleon's army in terms of its staff systems, its arms and its supporting services as it existed and changed during the long period that separated the battles of Valmy and Waterloo. This is not another history of Napoleon's campaigns. Apart from the brief narrative of the opening chapter designed to serve as an aide-memoire, military operations are only cited to illustrate organization, tactics, equipment and administration. The author seeks to show how, as Lord Wavell put it, Napoleon inspired 'a ragged, mutinous, half-starved army and made it fight as it did'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

End of a Berlin Diary



  






A radio broadcaster and journalist for Edward R. Murrow at CBS, William L. Shirer was new to the world of broadcast journalism when he began keeping a diary while on assignment in Europe during the 1930s. It was in 1940, when he was still virtually unknown, that Shirer wondered whether his eyewitness account of the collapse of the world around Nazi Germany could be of any interest or value as a book.

Shirer’s _Berlin Diary_, which is considered the first full record of what was happening in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich, appeared in 1941. The book was an instant success—and would not be the last of his expert observations on Europe.

Shirer returned to the European front in 1944 to cover the end of the war. As the smoke cleared, Shirer—who watched the birth of a monster that threatened to engulf the world—now stood witness to the death of the Third Reich. _End of a Berlin Diary _chronicles this year-long study of Germany after Hitler. Through a combination of Shirer’s lucid, honest reporting, along with passages on the Nuremberg trials, copies of captured Nazi documents, and an eyewitness account of Hitler’s last days, Shirer provides insight into the unrest, the weariness, and the tentative steps world leaders took towards peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Panzer IV at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War)



  






The Panzer IV Panzerkampfwagen IV was one the foremost German fighting vehicles of the Second World War, and this volume in the TankCraft series is an ideal introduction to it. With detailed captions, text and illustrations the book tells the story of the technical development of the Panzer IV and the numerous variants that went into production, and it describes how it evolved from an infantry support vehicle to become the backbone of the Panzer units. It was modified and upgunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat, and it proved to be so diverse and effective that it earned a unique tactical role on the battlefield.A large part of the book showcases available model kits and after market products, complemented by a gallery of beautifully constructed and painted models in various scales. Technical details as well as modifications introduced during production and in the field are also examined in order to provide everything the modeler needs to recreate an accurate representation of the only Panzer that stayed in production throughout the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

German Reconnaissance and Support Vehicles, 1939–1945 (Images of War)



  






*This WWII pictorial history illustrates the full range of Nazi vehicles used in reconnaissance and support missions throughout the war.*

The German military used reconnaissance and support vehicles widely in the Second World War. This book illustrates the full range of these vehicles with authoritative information and more than 200 rare wartime photographs.

Both tracked and wheeled vehicles were employed for reconnaissance and screening. These included light tanks such as the Panzer I and Panzer II, armored cars such as the six- and eight- wheeled Schwerer Panzerspähwagen, and motorcycles such as the famous BMW R75 or the Zundapp KS750. In addition to their recon role they would, on occasion, engage similar light units. Support vehicles such as the tracked Sd.Kfz.2 Kettenkrad, and the renowned Sd.Kfz.251 halftracks were used in the follow-up role, frequently with mounted grenadiers to mop up over-run enemy positions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nazi Concentration Camp Commandants, 1933–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Using many rare and unpublished images this book identifies and delves into the characters of the notorious men who were instrumental in one of the greatest crimes against humanity in World history.

Through words and pictures the chilling truth emerges. In many respects these monsters were all too normal. Rudolf Hess, the Commandant of Auschwitz, was a family man and hospitable host and yet while there is no record of his committing acts of violence personally he presided over a regime that accounted for over a million deaths. Others such as Amon Goeth and Josef Kramer personally promoted violence and terror and took pleasure from ever more brutal practices. They were competitive in obtaining 'results'. While following orders from above they did not hesitate to use their own initiative in pursuit of their barbaric objectives.

Every occupied country in Europe was touched by the 'Final Solution' and despite the capture, trials and punishment of these leading perpetrators the stain of man's inhumanity to man, woman and child remains ineradicable.Justice came too late for millions but the lessons learnt must never be forgotten and this book throws new light on the managers of the murderous Holocaust process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

All This Hell: U. S. Nurses Imprisoned by the Japanese: U.S. Nurses Imprisoned by the Japanese



  






Before December 1941 drew to a close, five navy nurses on Guam became the first American military women of WWII to be taken prisoner by the Japanese. More than seventy army nurses survived five months of combat conditions in the jungles of Bataan and Corregidor before being captured, only to endure more than three years in prison camps. In all, nearly one hundred nurses became POWs.

Many of these army nurses were considered too vital to the war effort to be evacuated from the Philippines. Though receiving only half the salary of male officers of the same rank, they helped establish outdoor hospitals and treated thousands of casualties despite rapidly decreasing supplies and rations. After their capture, they continued to care for the sick and wounded throughout their internment in the prison camps.


When freedom came, the U.S. military ordered the nurses to sign agreements with the government not to discuss their horrific experiences. Evelyn Monahan and Rosemary Neidel-Greenlee have conducted interviews with survivors and scoured archives for letters, diaries, and journals to uncover the heroism and sacrifices of these brave women. Their dedication to accuracy, combined with their personal expertise in medical care and military culture and discipline, has resulted in a honest, fair history of the dedicated military nurses who were captured in the Pacific theater during WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Battle of Okinawa: The Blood and the Bomb



  






A landmark text on the greatest land battle of the Pacific War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*6th SS Mountain Division Nord at War, 1941–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs the 6th SS Mountain Division Nord 1941 - 1945 is the 6th book in the Waffen-SS Images of War Series compiled by Ian Baxter. The book tells the story of the 6th SS Mountain Division Nord, which was formed in February 1941 as SS Kampfgruppe Nord (SS Battle Group North). The Division was the only Waffen-SS unit to fight in the Arctic Circle when it was stationed in Finland and northern Russia between June and November 1941. It fought in Karelia until the Moscow Armistice in September 1944, at which point it left Finland. It suffered heavy losses in the Operation Nordwind in January 1945 and in early April 1945, the division was destroyed by the US forces near Budingen, Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Panzer Divisions on the Eastern Front (Images of War) *



  






Rare photographs from SS sources illustrating the armoured formations which took part in this titanic struggle. Includes rare images of the Panther in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 2nd SS Panzer Division Das Reich (Casemate Illustrated)*



  






*“Certainly my first recourse from now on when looking at the SS panzer divisions. Give yourself a treat and buy a copy ASAP if tanks are your thing” (Army Rumour Service).*

The Das Reich Division was the most infamous unit of the Waffen-SS. Originally a paramilitary formation raised to protect the members of the Nazi Party, it was founded in 1934 as the SS-Verfügungstruppe. During the invasion of Poland, the unit fought as a mobile infantry regiment. After the Battle of France, the SS-VT was officially renamed the Waffen-SS, and in 1941, the Verfügungs-Division was renamed Reich, later Das Reich.

By the time Das Reich took part in the battle of Moscow, it had lost sixty percent of its combat strength. It was pulled off the front in mid-1942 and sent to refit as a panzer-grenadier division. Returning to the Eastern Front, Das Reich took part in the fighting around Kharkov and Kursk. Late in the year, it was designated a panzer division.

In 1944, the unit was stationed in southern France when the Allies landed in Normandy. The following days saw the division commit atrocities, hanging one hundred local men in the town of Tulles in reprisal for German losses, and massacring 642 French civilians in Oradour-sur-Glane, allegedly in retaliation for partisan activity in the area. Later in the Normandy fighting, Das Reich was encircled in the Roncey pocket by US 2nd Armored Division, losing most of their armored equipment. Das Reich surrendered in May 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Armoured Warfare in the Italian Campaign, 1943–1945 (Images of War)



  






*This WWII pictorial history illustrates the wide array of armored vehicles deployed by Allied and Axis powers in Italy.*

The Second World War campaigns in North Africa, on the Eastern Front and in northwest Europe were dominated by armored warfare, but the battles in Italy were not. The Italian peninsula’s mountainous terrain was best suited to an infantry war. Yet from the Allied landings in Sicily in 1943 to the German surrender after the crossing of the Po in 1945, tanks, self-propelled guns and armored cars were essential elements in the operations of both sides.

Anthony Tucker-Jones’s selection of rare wartime photographs shows armor in battle at Salerno, Anzio and Monte Cassino, during the struggle for the Gustav Line, the advance on Rome and the liberation of northern Italy. These dramatic images reveal the full array of Axis and Allied armored vehicles that was deployed, including German Panzers, Panthers, and Tigers and Allied Stuarts, Chafees, Shermans and Churchills. They also vividly illustrate the Italian landscapes over which the campaign was fought and the grueling conditions endured by the men who fought in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Battle of Britain: Luftwaffe Blitz (Images of War)



  






This new collection of archive imagery from Philip Kaplan offers a gripping, graphic view of the routine repeated each day and night, from the summer of 1940 through to the following spring, by the German bomber crews bringing their deadly cargoes to Britain. Through mainly German archival photos, it profiles airmen on their French bases and in the skies over England; the aircraft they flew, fought and sometimes died in; their leaders; their targets and results; the R.A.F pilots and aircraft that stood in opposition to the German forces, and the losses experienced on both sides. The images, from the Bundesarchiv and other German and British photographic sources, vividly convey a real sense of events as they played out, as do the compelling first-hand accounts from a host of participants on both sides, eyewitnesses to one of the most brutal sustained bombardments of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fallschirmjäger: German Paratroopers, 1937–1941 (Images of War Book 19)*



  






As elite troops, the German Fallschirmjäger (paratroopers) were regularly engaged in front line combat during the Second World War. Their famed actions such as the fighting in Scandinavia, the taking of the Belgian fortress Eden-Emal in May 1940, and the Battle for Crete just a year later, have given them the reputation of being determined, courageous and loyal soldiers.

This book covers the early years of the Fallschirmstruppen (paratroop units) before the beginning of the war, until the height of their successes in 1941, after which the Fallschirmjäger were more often deployed in a more “traditional” way, even though high-risk actions (such as at Monte Cassino, the Gran Sasso Raid) allowed them to reconnect once more with their glorious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fallschirmjäger: German Paratroopers, 1942–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*The second volume following the World War II exploits of the famed German parachute unit—from the battle of Crete to the surrender of the Third Reich.*

As elite troops, the German Fallschirmjäger (paratroopers) were regularly engaged in front line combat during the Second World War. Their famed actions such as the fighting in Scandinavia, the taking of the Belgian fortress Eden-Emal in May 1940, and the Battle for Crete just a year later, have given them the reputation of being determined, courageous and loyal soldiers.

This book continues the pictorial history of the Fallschirmjäger, focusing on the period following the bloody Battle for Crete. Used as elite infantry, first in the USSR and then in Africa, the Fallschirmjäger were able to reconnect with their glorious past, whether in Italy or on the Greek Islands, as they jumped from their Ju 52s to engage the enemy.

Their hard fighting in Italy helped to cement the legend of “the Green Devils,” with the British General Harold Alexander describing them as “tenacious, highly trained men, hardened by their many actions and combats.” However, during the fighting in Normandy, the Ardennes and on the Eastern Front, the number of veterans decreased, meaning it was the young German paratroopers who finally surrendered the Third Reich on 8 May 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Das Reich at War, 1939–1945: A History of the Division on the Western and Eastern Fronts (Images of War)*



  






Between 1933 and 1939, the strength and influence of the SS grew considerably with thousands of men being recruited into the new ideological armed formation, many into units known as the SS-Verfgungstruppe (Special Disposal Troop). These troops saw action in Poland before switching to the Western Front in 1940. Out of this organisation the SS Das Reich Division was created.

This book, with its extensive text and over 250 rare and unpublished photographs with detailed captions describes the fighting tactics, the uniforms, the battles and the different elements that went into making the Das Reich Division such a formidable fighting force. The chapters reveal the Division as it battled its way through Poland, the Low Countries, the Balkans and the Eastern Front. Finally the Das Reich defended Normandy before falling back to Germany.

The Division gained its fearsome and notorious reputation for its fighting ability, often against vastly numerically superior forces, as well as its fanatical zeal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Paratroopers in Normandy: The German II Parachute Corps in the Battle for France, 1944*



  






*A retired U.S. Army Master Parachutist, strategist, and military historian analyzes the actions of one German special forces group during World War II.*

In June 1944, Allied forces fighting desperately to establish a foothold in Normandy and then breakout of the confining bocage found themselves opposed by a bewildering array of formations of the German Wehrmacht. Among them were the newly formed German II Parachute Corps.

This gripping new account examines the exploits of Germany’s II Parachute Corps and its commander, Eugen Meindl, from the Allied invasion on June 6 to the end of August 1944. Meindl was the epitome of the senior German airborne commander in the Second World War. Tough, experienced, and aggressive, he cared deeply for his troops. His Parachute Corps fought stubbornly for three weeks, before being forced to fall back.

Trapped along with the bulk of the German Seventh Army in the Falaise pocket, Meindl and his paratroopers maintained their discipline and were selected by the Commander in Chief of OB West to lead the German breakout to the east. That they managed to do so, despite suffering grievous losses, while so many around them died or surrendered, is a testament to their dedication and fighting ability. Theirs is a story that deserves to be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for the Caucasus, 1942–1943 (Images of War)*



  






In late 1942 Hitler's forces advanced far into the Caucasus in the southern Soviet Union in one of the most ambitious offensives of the Second World War, but this extraordinary episode is often forgotten-it is overshadowed by the disastrous German attack on Stalingrad which took place at the same time. Using over 150 wartime photographs Anthony Tucker-Jones gives the reader a graphic, concise introduction to this remarkable but neglected campaign on the Eastern Front.

Operation Edelweiss was designed to seize the oil fields of Maikop, Baku and Grozny. Seen by some as a wholly unnecessary diversion of resources from the critical confrontation at Stalingrad, the assault on the Caucasus aimed to secure oil supplies for the Germans and deny them to the Soviets.

As this memorable selection of photographs shows, the Werhmacht came close to success. Their forces advanced almost as far as Grozny, famously raising the Nazi flag over Mount Elbrus, the highest peak in the region, before they were compelled into a hurried withdrawal by the rapid deterioration of the German position elsewhere on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Berlin: Victory in Europe (Images of War)



  






In April and May 1945 the city of Berlin was the site of the final destructive act of the Second World War in Europe. The German capital became a battleground. After three weeks of ruthless fighting against a desperate, sometimes suicidal, defense, the Red Army took the city and crushed the last remaining German armies in the East. This momentous battle and the elaborate preparations for it were recorded in graphic detail by photographers whose images have come down to us today. These images, which give us an unforgettable glimpse into the grim reality of mid-twentieth-century warfare, are the raw material of Nik Cornishs evocative book.

Using a rich selection of rare photographs from the Russian archives as well as images from German sources, most of which have not been published before, he traces the course of the entire campaign. The battles fought in East Prussia, eastern Germany and Hungary in particular the assault on Budapest are covered. But the body of his book is devoted to the battle for Berlin itself—the monstrous onslaught launched by Zhukovs armies on the Seelow Heights, the bitter street fighting through the suburbs, then the ultimate confrontation, the merciless room-by-room struggle for the center of the city and the Reichstag.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Armoured Warfare in the Far East, 1937–1945 (Images of War)



  






Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history is a fascinating visual introduction to the armoured battles of the Second World War in the Far East and Asia-Pacific regions, from 1937 to 1945. In contrast to the experience of the armies that fought in Europe and North Africa, in the Far East tanks remained an infantry support weapon, and their role is often neglected in histories of the conflict. Japanese armour confronted tanks deployed by the Chinese, Russians, British and Americans. Early in the war, against Chinese forces which lacked armour, the Japanese had some success, but their light and medium tanks were no match for their Allied counterparts. Later Japanese designs were better armed, but they were built in such small numbers that they could do little to stem the Allied advance. The role of armoured vehicles in each theatre of the war in the Far East is shown in a selection of over 150 rare wartime photographs that record armour in action in China, Manchuria, Mongolia, Malaya, Burma and during the battles fought for the Pacific islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*7th SS Mountain Division Prinz Eugen At War, 1941–1945: A History of the Division (Images of War)*



  






*This volume of rare WWII photographs presents a pictorial history of the Nazi mountain infantry division that fought in Croatia and the Balkans.*

Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs, this book tells the story of the 7th SS Mountain Division during the Second World War. Formed in 1941, it consisted of both volunteers and conscripts from the Banat, Independent State of Croatia, Hungary and Romania.

The Prinz Eugen SS Division fought a brutal counterinsurgency campaign against the communist-led Yugoslav Partisan resistance forces in occupied Serbia and Montenegro. It was given the title Prinz Eugen after Prince Eugene of Savoy, a 17th century military leader of the Habsburg Empire. Covering the Divisions history from formation to the end of the war, this volume includes chapters on Operation Weiss, guerilla warfare, and other topics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escape from Arnhem: A Glider Pilot's Story *



  






This is the remarkable true story of a young army glider pilots experience of the last days in the defense of Arnhem Bridge, his eventual capture and then escape to be adopted by the Resistance, the hair-raising journey through occupied Europe and his eventual return to the UK. After capture Freeman was first taken to Apeldoorn where he was hospitalized, claiming shell-shock. Although quite sane, he feigned trauma with escape in mind, until being punished for aiding the escape of four Allied inmates. Then he was put on a train bound for Germany, from this he escaped and eventually made contact with the Dutch underground. He is given civilian cloths and a bicycle and rides overnight to Barnveld where he stays with a schoolmaster and church organist. Then another cycle ride to a farm where he sleeps in the hayloft and finally still on his bike, he rides through the German front lines. He eventually is returned to RAF Broadwell by Dakota to resume his part in the war, from capture to freedom within a month. The text is interspersed with flashbacks to the authors childhood and early training, capturing the true spirit of a typical modest and yet outstandingly brave young man of the wartime era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Panzers (Images of War)*



  






Using previously unpublished photographs, many of which have come from the albums of individuals who took part in the war, Hitlers Panzers presents a unique visual account of Germany at arms. The book analyses the development of the Panzer and shows how it became Hitlers supreme weapon. It describes how the Germans carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available reserves and resources and making them into effective killing machine. From the Panzerkampfwagen.1 to the most powerful tank of the Second World War, the Jagdtiger, the volume depicts how these machines were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat. Hitlers Panzers is a unique sight into the full workings of the various light tanks, main battle tanks, self-propelled assault guns and tank destroyers. It is a vivid and fully illustrated account of the development and deployment of the German tank and brings together a captivating glimpse at the cutting edge of World War Two military technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M65 Atomic Cannon (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of this powerful piece of artillery, an icon of the Cold War era.*

In 1949, the US Army wanted an artillery gun that could fire a nuclear warhead in the event that guided missiles and long-range bombers proved insufficient in delivering atomic weapons. The result was the M65 280mm Atomic Cannon. On May 25, 1953, at 0830 hours, an M65 of A Battery, 867th Field Artillery Battalion, let loose with the only nuclear round the type would ever fire.

Six battalions of the M65 would eventually be deployed, most in Europe with one battalion sent to the Korean Peninsula. Though never used in combat, they served as a significant tactical nuclear deterrent. Through historic photos, this volume traces the development, production and deployment of this iconic piece of military equipment from the drawing boards to the Cold War battlefields of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Soviet-Afghan War (Images of War)*



  






This photographic history of the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979 to 1989 gives a fascinating insight into a grim conflict that prefigured the American-led campaign in that country. In an unequal struggle, the mujahedeen resisted for ten years, then triumphed over Moscow. For the Soviet Union, the futile intervention has been compared to the similar humiliation suffered by the United States in Vietnam. For the Afghans the victory was just one episode in the long history of their efforts to free their territory from the interference of foreign powers. By focusing on the Soviet use of heavy weaponry, Anthony Tucker-Jones shows the imbalance at the heart of a conflict in which the mechanized, industrial might of a super power was set against lightly armed partisans who became experts in infiltration tactics and ambushes. His work is a visual record of the tactics and the equipment the Soviets used to counter the resistance and protect vulnerable convoys.It also shows what this grueling conflict was like for the Soviet soldiers, the guerrilla fighters and the Afghan population, and it puts the present war in Afghanistan in a thought-provoking historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Armoured Warfare in the Vietnam War (Images of War)



  






*This pictorial history of the Indochina and Vietnam Wars captures the range of armored warfare used in the region through rare wartime photographs.*

The two conflicts that engulfed Indochina and Vietnam in the decades after World War II are generally thought of as infantry wars. But in fact, they both involved a significant amount of armored warfare. In this fully illustrated volume, military expert and Vietnam veteran Michael Green describes the many kinds of armored vehicles deployed and their contributions in combat.

The ill-fated French Expeditionary Force of the Indochina War was largely equipped with World War II era American tanks—including M3 and M5 Stuart, M4 Sherman and M24 light tanks—as well as armored cars and half-tracks. Most of these eventually went to the Army of the Republic of Vietnam, but were outdated and ineffective due to lack of logistics and training.

The US Army and Marine Corps build-up in the 1960s saw vast quantities of M48 Pattons, M113 APCs and many specialist variants and improvised armored vehicles arrive in the theatre. The Australians also brought their British Centurion tanks. But it was the Russians, Chinese and North Vietnamese who won the day and their T-38-85 tanks, ZSU anti-aircraft platforms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M2/M3 Bradley (Images of War)*



  






Through hundreds of color photos, the bulk previously unpublished, Images of War: M2 Bradley explores Americas premier Infantry Fighting Vehicle in an unprecedented level of detail. Go inside and out the modern-day icon, then ride it into battle through they myriad of photos presented in this book. See why Bradley remains one of the most formidable armored combat vehicles of its class, even as it logs over 35 years of service.The Bradley Fighting Vehicle, made famous through extensive media coverage of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, is given an in-depth examination in this brand new volume. Drawing on the lessons learned in Vietnam, the Bradley was built to provide a highly mobile platform from which infantry could be inserted into the battlefield, and from which the infantry could operate. Its use soon expanded to that of a scout vehicle with anti-tank capability. Despite initial criticism from Congress, the Bradley proved itself very capable on the battlefield, destroying more Iraqi armored vehicles than did the famed Abrams tanks. Through extensive photo coverage, most never before published, this book explores the many variations of the Bradley, including the heavily armed M270 Multiple Launch Rocket System.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Liar: A Novel*



  






*Now a major motion picture starring Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen.

“A superb thriller and a truly engrossing read.”—Ruth Ware, New York Times bestselling author of In a Dark, Dark Wood and The Woman in Cabin 10*

When Roy meets a wealthy widow online, he can hardly believe his luck. Just like Patricia Highsmith’s Tom Ripley, Roy is a man who lives to deceive—and everything about Betty suggests she’s an easy mark. He’s confident that his scheme to swindle her will be a success. After all, he’s done this before.

As this remarkable feat of storytelling weaves together Roy’s and Betty’s futures, it also unwinds the past. Dancing across more than half a century—decades that encompass unthinkable cruelty, extraordinary resilience, and remarkable kindness—it takes us right back to the beginning of their very different lives, following the twists and turns through childhood, an adolescence and young adulthood indelibly marked by war, and an adult existence carved out amid a world still reeling from its aftermath.

As Roy’s sins stack up against the burdens Betty carries, it becomes a story of salvation, and survival—and for Roy and Betty, there is a reckoning to be made when the endgame of Roy’s crooked plot plays out. Some things can never be forgotten. Or forgiven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Searchers



  






A ripsnorting Western, as brashly entertaining as they come. Slambang! --_The New York Times_ on John Ford's _The Searchers_

John Ford's The Searchers defined the spirit of America, influenced a generation of film makers, and was named the Greatest Western Movie of All Time by the American Film Institute in 2008. Now, the novel that gave birth to the film returns to print--a timeless work of vivid, raw western fiction and a no-holds-barred portrait of the real American frontier.

From the moment they left their homestead unguarded on that scorching Texas day, Martin Pauley and Amos Edwards became searchers. First they had to return to the decimated ranch, bury the bodies of their family, and confront the evil cunning of the Comanche who had slaughtered them. Then they set out in pursuit of missing Debbie Edwards. In the years that follow, Amos and Martin survive storms of nature and of men, seeking more than a missing girl, and more than revenge. Both are driven by secrets, guilt, love, and rage. Defying the dangers all around them, two men become a frontier legend, searching for the one moment, and the one last battle, that will finally set them free. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tripwire (Jack Reacher Book 3)*



  






*Jack Reacher hunts the hunter in the third novel in Lee Child’s New York Times bestselling series.*

Ex military policeman Jack Reacher is enjoying the lazy anonymity of Key West when a stranger shows up asking for him. He’s got a lot of questions. Reacher does too, especially after the guy turns up dead. The answers lead Reacher on a cold trail back to New York, to the tenuous confidence of an alluring woman, and the dangerous corners of his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Purity in Death (In Death, Book 15)*



  






*Lieutenant Eve Dallas must take down a group of terrorists who use a computer virus to kill in this thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling In Death series.
*
Louie Cogburn had spent three days holed up in his apartment, staring at his computer screen. His pounding headache was unbearable—like spikes drilling into his brain. And it was getting worse. Finally, when someone knocked at his door, Louie picked up a baseball bat, opened the door, and started swinging…

The first cop on the scene fired his stunner twice and Louie died instantly. Detective Eve Dallas has taken over the investigation, but there’s nothing to explain the man’s sudden rage or death. The only clue is a bizarre message left on his computer screen: Absolute Purity Achieved.

And when a second man dies under nearly identical circumstances, Dallas starts racking her brain for answers and for courage to face the impossible…that this might be a computer virus able to spread from machine to man…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Put The Kettle On: An American’s Guide to British Slang, Telly and Tea*



  






*Do you love all things British and have a quirky sense of humor?*

Watch British TV and sometimes find yourself lost in translation?

Hope to visit the United Kingdom someday?

Have British friends and want to liven up your conversations with the latest slang, swear words and insults?

_Put the Kettle On_ is a lighthearted look at life in the UK, it will take you beyond the stereotypes. 

Take a peek behind the curtains and learn about the language, customs and food of the Brits.

Includes information you need to know including:


Driving in the UK
Food and shopping
Pubs, restaurants and drinking culture
Holidays and celebrations
Troubleshooting and what not to say

*Includes a full British to US translation list with the most up to date words and phrases.*

Though the book includes lots of useful information about the UK it should not be viewed as a serious travel guide.

Not suitable for those who take themselves too seriously.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Lion (John Corey Book 5)



  






In this eagerly awaited follow-up to _The Lion's Game_, John Corey, former NYPD Homicide detective and special agent for the Anti-Terrorist Task Force, is back. And, unfortunately for Corey, so is Asad Khalil, the notorious Libyan terrorist otherwise known as "The Lion." Last we heard from him, Khali had claimed to be defecting to the US only to unleash the most horrific reign of terrorism ever to occur on American soil. While Corey and his partner, FBI agent Kate Mayfield, chased him across the country, Khalil methodically eliminated his victims one by one and then disappeared without a trace.

Now, years later, Khalil has returned to America to make good on his threats and take care of unfinished business. "The Lion" is a killing machine once again loose in America with a mission of revenge, and John Corey will stop at nothing to achieve his own goal -- to find and kill Khahil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Postmortal: A Novel 



  






*• Finalist for the Philip K. Dick and Arthur C. Clarke Awards •*

*The gripping first novel by Drew Magary, Deadspin columnist, GQ correspondent, and author of The Hike

"An exciting page turner. . . . Drew Magary is an excellent writer. The Postmortal is . . . even more terrifying than zombie apocalypse." — Mark Frauenfelder, Boing Boing*

John Farrell is about to get "The Cure."
Old age can never kill him now.
The only problem is, everything else still can . . .

Imagine a near future where a cure for aging is discovered and-after much political and moral debate-made available to people worldwide. Immortality, however, comes with its own unique problems-including evil green people, government euthanasia programs, a disturbing new religious cult, and other horrors. Witty, eerie, and full of humanity, _The Postmortal_ is an unforgettable thriller that envisions a pre-apocalyptic world so real that it is completely terrifying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Islands in the Net



  






*In a near-future new age of corporate control, hacker mercenaries, and electronic terrorism, a public relations executive on the rise finds herself caught in the violent epicenter of a data war*

Two decades into the twenty-first century, the world’s nations are becoming irrelevant. Corporations are the true global powers, with information the most valuable currency, while the smaller island nations have become sanctuaries for data pirates and terrorists. A globe-trotting PR executive for the large corporate economic democracy Rizome Industries Group, Laura Webster is present when a foreign representative is assassinated on Rizome soil during a conference for offshore data havens. Dispatched immediately on an international mission of diplomacy, Laura hopes she can make a difference in a volatile, unsteady world, but instead finds herself trapped on the front lines of rapidly escalating third-world hostilities and caught up in an inescapable net of conspiracy, terrorism, post-millennial voodoo, and electronic warfare.

During the 1980s, science fiction luminary Bruce Sterling envisioned the future . . . and hit it almost dead-on. The author who, along with William Gibson, Neal Stephenson, and Rudy Rucker, helped create and define the cyberpunk subgenre imagines a world of tomorrow in _Islands in the Net_ that bears a striking—and disturbing—resemblance to our present-day information-age reality. Nominated for the Hugo and Locus Awards and winner of the John W. Campbell Memorial Award, Sterling’s extraordinary novel is a gripping, eye-opening, and remarkably prescient science fiction classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Savage Country (The Last Gunfighter Book 13)



  






*Bullets are his business*

For Frank Morgan, a reunion with his estranged son brings back bittersweet memories of another time and place. Conrad Morgan is an Eastern businessman trying to build a railroad through an untamed corner of New Mexico Territory. Even though Frank has revenge-hungry killers on his trail, his kin needs him now. So with a gun-toting, hard-loving beauty named Rebel by their side, father and son ride straight into a pitched battle with hired killers and furious Apache warriors. It's a firestorm more treacherous and evil than Frank Morgan has ever faced. Because a criminal mastermind is in the middle of it, waiting for a chance kill two Morgans for the price of one . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tepper Isn't Going Out: A Novel*



  






Murray Tepper would say that he is an ordinary New Yorker who is simply trying to read the newspaper in peace. But he reads while sitting behind the wheel of his parked car, and his car always seems to be in a particularly desirable parking spot. Not surprisingly, he is regularly interrupted by drivers who want to know if he is going out.

Tepper isn’t going out. Why not? His explanations tend to be rather literal: the indisputable fact, for instance, that he has twenty minutes left on the meter.

Tepper’s behavior sometimes irritates the people who want his spot. (“Is that where you live? Is that car rent-controlled?”) It also irritates the mayor—Frank Ducavelli, known in tabloid headlines as Il Duce—who sees Murray Tepper as a harbinger of what His Honor always calls “the forces of disorder.”

But once New Yorkers become aware of Tepper, some of them begin to suspect that he knows something they don’t know. And an ever-increasing number of them are willing to line up for the opportunity to sit in his car with him and find out.

Tepper Isn’t Going Out is a wise and witty story of an ordinary man who, perhaps innocently, changes the world around him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tom Clancy Commander in Chief (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 15)



  






*This electrifying thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling series has President Jack Ryan and his allies facing a treacherous foe threatening to unleash chaos around the globe...*

When Russian President Valeri Volodin’s ambitions are foiled in Dagestan, he faces a difficult choice. The oligarchs who support him expect a constant flow of graft, but with energy prices cratering, the Russian economy sputters to a virtual halt. Unable to grow the Russian market at home, his hold on power relies on expansion abroad—a plan that has been thwarted by the United States in the past.

But this time Volodin has determined that an indirect approach is the best. A floating natural gas facility in Lithuania is blown up. A Venezuelan prosecutor is assassinated. A devastating attack on a Russian troop train kills dozens. A chaotic world is the best camouflage for a series of seemingly unrelated attacks.

Only one man recognizes an ominous pattern in the reports of terror from around the globe. U.S. President Jack Ryan sees a guiding hand in the worldwide chaos, but before he can act he needs proof.

While his intelligence agencies race to uncover the truth behind the attacks, the President struggles to unite a fractious and distrustful coalition of Western nations against the schemes of the Russian dictator.

With five thousand Russian troops poised to invade a NATO nation, can Jack Ryan move swiftly enough to stop Volodin’s grand plan of global conflict and conquest? Or will he succeed in changing the balance of world power forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Riot Act (Charlie Fox Book 2)



  






*Second in the series featuring a one-woman wrecking crew from the author of Killer Instinct. “Charlie Fox is simply the best.” —Jeffery Deaver*

No good deed goes unpunished. That’s what Charlie Fox discovers when she agrees to dog-sit for a friend, only to find that the friend’s housing complex is being terrorized by violent gangs. Desperate and frightened, the residents have hired a freelance “security” firm, whose bully-boy tactics aren’t a whole lot more appealing. With her bike on hand and a big dog by her side, Charlie is more than able to take care of herself, until a ghost comes calling—a ghost from some of Charlie’s very bad old days. To save the locals of the Lavender Garden estate (and incidentally, her own skin), Charlie’s going to have to learn to trust somebody. That’s going to be a tough lesson to learn: Trust has never been her strong suit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

First Drop (Charlie Fox Book 4)



  






It should have been an easy one. After Special Forces training and a wee sojourn at a school for would-be killers, Charlie has a plush assignment: Baking her chilly British bones in the Florida sunshine minding a mogul’s kid. But then the mogul-daddy disappears, Charlie’s boyfriend/boss goes on radio silence, and suddenly she’s up there all alone, the wind whipping as she stares into the drop, a scream rising from her chest, and all of it in a country where you can’t get a decent beer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Road Kill (Charlie Fox Book 5)



  






For Charlie Fox, motorcycles have been a means of escape and a source of power. But now they’ve turned on her: A bike accident has left her best friend for dead. And as Charlie pokes around—was it an accident?—her beloved bike starts looking less like a symbol of freedom and more like an avatar of rage. And Charlie herself is a moving target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Physics of the Impossible: A Scientific Exploration into the World of Phasers, Force Fields, Teleportation, and Time Travel



  






Teleportation, time machines, force fields, and interstellar space ships—the stuff of science fiction or potentially attainable future technologies? Inspired by the fantastic worlds of _Star Trek, Star Wars, _and_ Back to the Future_, renowned theoretical physicist and bestselling author Michio Kaku takes an informed, serious, and often surprising look at what our current understanding of the universe's physical laws may permit in the near and distant future.Entertaining, informative, and imaginative, *Physics of the Impossible* probes the very limits of human ingenuity and scientific possibility.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Arctic Dreams



  






*This New York Times–bestselling exploration of the Arctic, a National Book Award winner, is “one of the finest books ever written about the far North” (Publishers Weekly).*

“The nation’s premier nature writer” travels to a landscape at once barren and beautiful, perilous and alluring, austere yet teeming with vibrant life, and shot through with human history (_San Francisco Chronicle_). The Arctic has for centuries been a destination for the most ambitious explorers—a place of dreams, fears, and awe-inspiring spectacle. This “dazzling” account by the author of _Of Wolves and Men_ takes readers on a breathtaking journey into the heart of one of the world’s last frontiers (_The New York Times_).

Based on Barry Lopez’s years spent traveling the Arctic regions in the company of Eskimo hunting parties and scientific expeditions alike, _Arctic Dreams _investigates the unique terrain of the human mind, thrown into relief against the vastness of the tundra and the frozen ocean. Eye-opening and profoundly moving, it is a magnificent appreciation of how wilderness challenges and inspires us.

Renowned environmentalist and author of _Desert Solitaire_ Edward Abbey has called _Arctic Dreams_ “a splendid book . . . by a man who is both a first-rate writer and an uncompromising defender of the wild country and its native inhabitants”—and the_ New Yorker _hails it as a “landmark” work of travel writing. A vivid, thoughtful, and atmospheric read, it has earned multiple prizes, including the National Book Award, the Christopher Medal, the Oregon Book Award, and a nomination for the National Book Critics Circle Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Bury the Chains: Prophets and Rebels in the Fight to Free an Empire's Slaves



  






*From the author of King Leopold’s Ghost, a narrative history of the social justice campaign formed in the fight to free the slaves of the British Empire.*

In early 1787, twelve men—a printer, a lawyer, a clergyman, and others united by their hatred of slavery—came together in a London printing shop and began the world's first grass-roots movement, battling for the rights of people on another continent. Masterfully stoking public opinion, the movement's leaders pioneered a variety of techniques that have been adopted by citizens' movements ever since, from consumer boycotts to wall posters and lapel buttons to celebrity endorsements. A deft chronicle of this groundbreaking antislavery crusade and its powerful enemies, _Bury the Chains_ gives a little-celebrated human rights watershed its due.

*A San Francisco Chronicle Bestseller

A Book Sense Selection*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Edison



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From Pulitzer Prize-winning author Edmund Morris comes a revelatory new biography of Thomas Alva Edison, the most prolific genius in American history.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Time • Publishers Weekly • Kirkus Reviews*

Although Thomas Alva Edison was the most famous American of his time, and remains an international name today, he is mostly remembered only for the gift of universal electric light. His invention of the first practical incandescent lamp 140 years ago so dazzled the world—already reeling from his invention of the phonograph and dozens of other revolutionary devices—that it cast a shadow over his later achievements. In all, this near-deaf genius (“I haven’t heard a bird sing since I was twelve years old”) patented 1,093 inventions, not including others, such as the X-ray fluoroscope, that he left unlicensed for the benefit of medicine.

One of the achievements of this staggering new biography, the first major life of Edison in more than twenty years, is that it portrays the unknown Edison—the philosopher, the futurist, the chemist, the botanist, the wartime defense adviser, the founder of nearly 250 companies—as fully as it deconstructs the Edison of mythological memory. Edmund Morris, winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, brings to the task all the interpretive acuity and literary elegance that distinguished his previous biographies of Theodore Roosevelt, Ronald Reagan, and Ludwig van Beethoven. A trained musician, Morris is especially well equipped to recount Edison’s fifty-year obsession with recording technology and his pioneering advances in the synchronization of movies and sound. Morris sweeps aside conspiratorial theories positing an enmity between Edison and Nikola Tesla and presents proof of their mutually admiring, if wary, relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Next Stop Execution: The Autobiography of Oleg Gordievsky*



  






*Oleg Gordievsky was the highest ranking KGB officer ever to work for Britain.*

For eleven years, from 1974 to 1985, he acted as a secret agent, reporting to the British Secret Intelligence Service while continuing to work as a KGB officer, first in Copenhagen, then in London.

He provided Western security organizations with such a clear insight into the mind and methods of the KGB and the larger Soviet government that he has been credited with doing more than any other individual in the West to accelerate the collapse of Communism.

In this thrilling memoir, Gordievsky lays out his extraordinary, meticulously planned escape from Russia, a story that has been described as 'one of the boldest and most extraordinary episodes in the history of spying.' (Ben Macintyre - _The Times_)

Peopled with bizarre, dangerous and corrupt characters, Gordievsky introduces the reader to the fantastical world of the Soviet Embassy, tells of the British MPs and trade unionists who helped and took money from the KGB, and reveals at last what the author told Margaret Thatcher and other world leaders which made him of such value to the West.

Gordievsky’s autobiography gives a fascinating account of life as a secret agent. It also paints the most graphic picture yet of the paranoid incompetence, alongside the ruthless determination, of the all-encompassing and sometimes ridiculous KGB.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mr. Lincoln Goes to War *



  






*An account of how America’s greatest crisis began, by “the Civil War’s master historical detective” (Stephen W. Sears, author of Chancellorsville).*

This groundbreaking book investigates the mystery of how the Civil War began, reconsidering the big question: Was it inevitable?

The award-winning author of _Andersonville_ and _Lincoln’s Autocrat_ vividly recreates President Abraham Lincoln’s first year in office, from his inauguration through the rising crisis of secession and the first several months of the war. Drawing on original sources and examining previously overlooked factors, he leads the reader inexorably to the conclusion that Lincoln not only missed opportunities to avoid war but actually fanned the flames—and often acted unconstitutionally in prosecuting the war once it had begun. With a keen eye for the telling detail, on the battlefield as well as in the White House, this is revisionist history at its best, not sparing anyone, even Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Convoy SC122 and HX229: Climax of the Battle of the Atlantic, March 1943 *



  






"Winston Churchill wrote, The only thing that ever really frightened me during the war was the U-boat peril. Had the convoy link between North America and Britain been broken, the course of World War II would have been different. As it was, there was a period during the winter of 1942-43 when the Germans came close to cutting the North Atlantic lifeline. In the first twenty days of March, 1943, the Germans sank ninety-seven Allied merchant ships twice the rate of replacement. During the same period seven U-boats were lost and fourteen put in service. No wonder Churchill was worried.Convoys SC122 and HX229 sailed from New York harbor for England early in March 1943. Admiral Doenitz deployed forty-two U-boats to trap those two convoys. Twenty-one merchant ships were sunk in the ensuing battle. The Germans called it the greatest convoy battle of all time. It was a major turning point in the Battle of the Atlantic.In Convoy, every maneuver of the merchant ships, their escort vessels, the long range aircraft cover, and the attacking U-boats is documented in a powerful narrative that will recall for many readers Nicholas Monsarrats best-selling novel The Cruel Sea. In many ways, this book could be the story of any of the hundreds of convoys that sailed the ocean during the war. One important chapter throws new light on three controversial aspects of the Battle of the Atlantic: why there was an Air Gap long after full air cover could have been provided, why the convoys had to sail with dangerously weak naval escorts; and how the Allies outwitted the Germans in the radio decoding war."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Time For Trumpets: The Untold Story of the Battle of the Bulge*



  






*On December 16, 1944, half a million German soldiers attacked U.S. forces in the Ardennes, achieving what had been considered impossible – total surprise.*

In the most abysmal failure of battlefield intelligence in the history of the U.S. Army, 600,000 American soldiers found themselves facing Hitler’s last desperate efforts with no warning. The brutal confrontation that ensued became known as the Battle of the Bulge, the greatest battle ever fought by the U.S. Army — a grand triumph of American ingenuity and dedication over an egregious failure in strategic intelligence.

_A Time for Trumpets_ is the definitive account of this dramatic victory, told by one of America’s most respected military historians, who also had firsthand experience commanding a rifle company in the conflict. Exhaustively researched and movingly authentic, MacDonald’s book is a thorough account of an immensely influential battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of the Tanks: Kursk, 1943*



  






On July 5, 1943, the greatest land battle in history began when Nazi and Red Army forces clashed near the town of Kursk, on the western border of the Soviet Union. Code named “Operation Citadel,” the German offensive would cut through the bulge in the eastern front that had been created following Germany’s retreat at the Battle of Stalingrad. But the Soviets, well-informed about Germany’s plans through their network of spies, had months to prepare. Two million men supported by six thousand tanks, thirty-five thousand guns, and five thousand aircrafts convened in Kursk for an epic confrontation that was one of the most important military engagements in history, the epitome of “total war.” It was also one of the most bloody, and despite suffering seven times more casualties, the Soviets won a decisive victory that became a turning point in the war. With unprecedented access to the journals and testimonials of the officers, soldiers, political leaders, and citizens who lived through it, _The Battle of the Tanks_ is the definitive account of an epic showdown that changed the course of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U-Boat Killer* 




  






*U-Boat Killer*, first published in 1956, is an exciting account of a British Royal Navy destroyer in World War II. Tasked with guarding vital Atlantic convoys and later commanding 'Hunter/Killer' groups, author Captain Donald MacIntyre (1904-1981) became a near-legend during the war, with 7 destroyed German submarines to his credit, as well as several U-boat captures. He also survived a torpedo hit, and, after ramming a U-boat, successfully piloted the damaged ship back to safety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Panzer Commander: The Memoirs of Hans von Luck



  






_Panzer Commander_ is one of the classic memoirs of the Second World War. A professional soldier, Hans von Luck joined the Panzerwaffe in its earliest days, where he served under Erwin Rommel, and went on to fight in the Blitzkrieg in Poland, France and the Soviet Union. He then served with the Afrika Korps in the Western Desert and tells of the sometimes chivalrous relationship with the British 8th Army.

After the collapse in Africa, he returned to Europe and fought throughout the Normandy campaign and was responsible for the failure of the British breakout attempt, Operation Goodwood. He then took part in the final desperate battles on the Eastern Front. Captured by the Soviets at the end of the war, he was held for five years in a prison camp in the Caucasus. After the war, he formed friendships with those who had been his opponents during it, including Major John Howard, who had led the capture of Pegasus Bridge in Normandy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Road to Russia: Arctic Convoys, 1942



  






Bernard Edwards, the formidable naval historian, has researched the fate of Convoys PQ13 and PQ17 bound from Iceland to Northern Russia as well as the westbound Convoy QP13. Attacked relentlessly by aircraft and U-boats, the former lost a total of thirty ships while QP13 ran into a British minefield off Iceland, losing seven vessels. The Road to Russia is an important addition to the bibliography of this bitterly fought campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Night Action: MTB Flotilla at War: A Thrilling Account of Torpedo Boat Action in the North Sea



  






*A highly decorated Royal Navy officer recounts his experiences at the command of a motor torpedo boat in the North Sea during WWII.*

In 1942-43, Captain Peter Dickens commanded the 21st MTB Flotilla, mainly in the North Sea and the English Channel. In _Night Action_, he vividly recounts his experiences performing daring missions amid storms of gunfire, usually under the cover of darkness. Dickens and his crew managed to closely engage enemy convoys and escorts in high-speed attacks and wreak havoc among the German supply lines.

Like the sailors who fought Nazi U-boats in the battle of the Atlantic, Dickens and his comrades were experiencing a new kind of warfare and had to develop techniques and tactics as they went along; their kind of action called for great courage, spilt-second timing and complete understanding between captain and crew.

For his bravery and heroism, Dickens was awarded The Distinguished Service Order, a Distinguished Service Cross, and The Most Excellent Order of the British Empire. In _Night Action_, he offers a frank depiction of live aboard the 21st MTB Flotilla, combining comradery and humor with the true horror of war


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Empire of Sand: How Britain Made the Middle East



  






*“A story of how empires rattle along until their sheer scale makes them nonsensical . . . [Reid’s] very capable prose just begs to be read” (The Scotsman).*

At the end of the First World War, Britain, and to a much lesser extent France, created the modern Middle East. The possessions of the former Ottoman Empire were carved up with scant regard for the wishes of those who lived there. Frontiers were devised and alien dynasties imposed on the populations as arbitrarily as in medieval times. From the outset, the project was destined to fail.

Conflicting and ambiguous promises had been made to the Arabs during the war but were not honored. Brief hopes for Arab unity were dashed, and a harsh belief in western perfidy persists to the present day. Britain was quick to see the riches promised by the black pools of oil that lay on the ground around Baghdad. When France, too, grasped their importance, bitter differences opened up and the area became the focus of a return to traditional enmity. The wartime allies came close to blows and then drifted apart, leaving a vacuum of which Hitler took advantage.

Working from both primary and secondary sources, Walter Reid explores Britain’s role in the creation of the modern Middle East and the rise of Zionism from the early years of the twentieth century to 1948, when Britain handed over Palestine to United Nationns control. From the decisions that Britain made has flowed much of the instability of the region and of the worldwide tensions that threaten the twenty-first century; this thought-provoking book considers how much Britain was to blame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lower Deck: Life Aboard a British Destroyer in WWII *



  






*Lower Deck*, first published in 1945, is a journal-like, exciting recounting of life aboard a Royal Navy destroyer, the H.M.S. _Sikh_ (due to wartime regulations, the ship’s name in the book is the H.M.S. _Skye_); the ship is stationed in the eastern Mediterranean in the defense of Malta. Centering on the lives of the crewmen who are part of a gun crew, the book portrays the ship’s almost daily encounters with German and Italian ships and planes (as the author states: “...Daylight each morning brings with it almost complete certainty of attack...the comparatively confined waters, the proximity and strategic excellence of Axis air bases, means that to avoid discovery and attack is virtually impossible.”) Eventually, the Skye’s luck runs out and on September 14, 1942, she is sunk by German artillery with the loss of 115 men, with more men taken prisoner, and others rescued by nearby friendly ships. Includes a _Glossary_ of naval terms used in the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Luftwaffe Fighter Ace: From the Eastern Front to the Defence of the Homeland*



  






*A World War II memoir by the renowned German fighter pilot—from his Hitler Youth glider training to combat missions against the Soviet Air Force.*

Herr Norbert Hanning’s wartime career makes for fascinating and highly informative reading on an aspect of the 1939-45 air war not often covered in the English language; primarily that of the campaign against the Soviet Union.

He was one of the midwar-generation Luftwaffe fighter pilots and began operations with JG 54 on the eastern (Leningrad) front in early 1943; initially flying Messerschmitt Bf 109s before transitioning to the Focke-Wulf Fw 190. He became a Staffel CO and was credited with 42 victories, also serving with JV 44 (whose CO was Adolf Galland); he then returned to Germany towards the closing stages of the war to convert to Me 262 jet fighters.

Many and varied were his experiences in action against the rejuvenated Soviet Air Force in the east, and the powerful western Allies over the homeland during the final chaotic months of hostilities, which culminated in his captivity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

The Executioner Series Books 1–3: War Against the Mafia, Death Squad, and Battle Mask



  






*Introducing “action adventure icon” Mack Bolan as he wages a one-man war against the Mafia—in the first three books of the million-selling series (Los Angeles Times).*

In the jungles of Southeast Asia, no sniper was more ruthless than Mack Bolan. After twelve years in-country, with ninety-five confirmed kills, the Special Forces sergeant returns to the United States only to find that his father has gone berserk, slaughtering his family before taking his own life. But Bolan knows his old man was no killer: He was under pressure from a gang of Mafia thugs who were after his money—and willing to destroy his life to get it. For the sake of his father, Bolan declares war on the men who drove him mad . . .

Now in one volume, these are the first three action-packed novels in the long-running series that has sold more than 200 million copies. If you’re a fan of Rambo, James Bond, or Jack Reacher, it’s time to meet the one and only Mack Bolan—an elite operative with a haunted past pitted against legions of mobsters no one else can take down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

The Warriors Series Boxset III Books 9-12: A Bundle of Covert-Ops Suspense Action Novels



  






*ZEB CARTER'S FRIENDS SAY HE IS THE MOST LETHAL MAN THEY KNOW. HIS ENEMIES CALL HIM FATE*

Because his going after his enemies is inevitable. However, in Zeb's line of business, fate can be fickle.

Boxset III contains books 9-12 from USA Today Bestselling Author Ty Patterson's highly acclaimed Warriors series. Each thriller in the twelve-book series can be read standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miami Massacre (The Executioner Book 4) *



  






*In his war against the mob, the Executioner slams into the Florida coast like a one-man hurricane in the classic series from “a writer who spawned a genre” (The New York Times).*

A sniper trained in the jungles of Vietnam, Mack Bolan is the kind of vigilante hero “who would make Jack Reacher think twice” (Empireonline.com). Unleashing his vengeance coast to coast, Bolan is waging a very personal war on organized crime. Now, with a cadre of Cuban revolutionaries on his side, it’s time for a hurricane called the Executioner to blindside Miami.

Bolan had planned to fight his way across the country, taking out branches of the syndicate one by one. Then comes a break Bolan never dreamed of: All of his enemies have assembled in the Sunshine State to finalize the elimination of the Executioner. For Bolan, the mob’s Miami summit is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to destroy the entire Mafia with one single blow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Assault on Soho (The Executioner Book 6)



  






*The US veteran turned vigilante goes up against the London Mafia in this thrilling action series by the “writer who spawned a genre” (*_*The New York Times*_*).*

Mack Bolan knows he escaped France too easily. When the Calais ferry arrives in Dover, he steps onto the dock expecting a trap. The quiet port fills with gunfire, and he is on the verge of being overrun when a sports car pulls up beside him, and a woman tells him to jump in. The United Kingdom is in danger, and she believes that only Bolan can save it. As thanks for the rescue the man known as the Executioner will bring his unique brand of justice to the underworld of Great Britain.

He fought his way into England, and he will have to fight his way out. Battling a bizarre, perverse conspiracy, he is shocked when the Mafia does the unthinkable—and asks the Executioner to join its side.

Assault on Soho _is the 6th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Chicago Wipeout (The Executioner Book 8 ) 




  






*To save the country, the Executioner infiltrates the capital of crime*

When he began his one-man assault on the Mafia, ex–army sniper Mack Bolan imagined it as a war of attrition. Kill enough button men and underbosses, made guys and capos, and the international crime syndicate would finally collapse. But when he learned that the Mafia was planning a full-scale takeover of the US government, the Executioner realized attrition would not be enough. The Mafia must be destroyed, and the place to do it is Chicago.

The battle for Chicago starts with a single shot when Bolan pulls the trigger and ends the life of underboss Louis Aurielli. In a city where every politician, businessman, and cop is on the mob payroll, he will have nowhere to hide. But that’s okay with Bolan—sometimes it’s better to fight in the open.

Chicago Wipeout _is the 8th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Vegas Vendetta (The Executioner Book 9)



  






*In Vegas, the Executioner hits the mob where it hurts most: the wallet*

Mack Bolan has fifty seconds to cripple the Mafia’s operations in Las Vegas. Fifty seconds to take out ten gunmen, destroy a jeep, and down a helicopter. Fifty seconds to snatch millions of dollars away from the international crime syndicate that he declared war on so long ago. For forty-nine seconds, everything goes fine . . .

The Executioner takes aim at the mob’s biggest casino as he awaits a duel with two of the deadliest hit men the Mafia has to offer. 

Vegas Vendetta _is the 9th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

The Executioner Series Books 7–9: Nightmare in New York, Chicago Wipeout, and Vegas Vendetta



  






To avenge his father, former Special Forces sniper Mack Bolan declares a one-man war on the Mafia. Included in this volume are books 7–9 in the long-running series.

_Nightmare in New York_: The Executioner is about to make the mean streets of New York a whole lot meaner—when he targets the city’s five families to stop a political assassination.

_Chicago Wipeout_: With a single shot, Bolan puts a Chicago mob underboss six feet under—but he’s just getting started as he blows away the bad guys in the windy city.

_Vegas Vendetta_*: *When the Executioner takes aim at the mob’s biggest casino and duels with the deadliest hit men the Mafia has to offer, guess who won’t be leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Agent: A Novel *



  






*To find a Russian mole in the White House, an FBI agent must question everything. . . and trust no one*

To save America from a catastrophic betrayal, an idealistic young FBI agent must stop a Russian mole in the White House in this exhilarating political thriller reminiscent of the early novels of John Grisham and David Baldacci.

No one was more surprised than FBI Agent Peter Sutherland when he’s tapped to work in the White House Situation Room. From his earliest days as a surveillance specialist, Peter has scrupulously done everything by the book, hoping his record will help him escape the taint of his past. When Peter was a boy, his father, a section chief in FBI counterintelligence, was suspected of selling secrets to the Russians—a catastrophic breach that had cost him his career, his reputation, and eventually his life.

Peter knows intimately how one broken rule can cost lives. Nowhere is he more vigilant than in this room, the sanctum of America’s secrets. Staffing the night action desk, his job is monitoring an emergency line for a call that has not—and might never—come.

Until tonight.

At 1:05 a.m. the phone rings. A terrified young woman named Rose tells Peter that her aunt and uncle have just been murdered and that the killer is still in the house with her. Before their deaths, they gave her this phone number with urgent instructions: “Tell them OSPREY was right. It’s happening. . . “

The call thrusts Peter into the heart of a conspiracy years in the making, involving a Russian mole at the highest levels of the government. Anyone in the White House could be the traitor. Anyone could be corrupted. To save the nation, Peter must take the rules into his own hands and do the right thing, no matter the cost. He plunges into a desperate hunt for the traitor—a treacherous odyssey that pits him and Rose against some of Russia’s most skilled and ruthless operatives and the full force of the FBI itself.

Peter knows that the wider a secret is broadcast, the more dangerous it gets for the people at the center. With the fate of the country on the line, he and Rose must evade seasoned assassins and maneuver past jolting betrayals to find the shocking truth—and stop the threat from inside before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saturday the Rabbi Went Hungry (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*Rabbi Small returns in this New York Times–bestselling novel to investigate a mysterious death on the Day of Atonement*

The day before Yom Kippur, the synagogue sound system is on the blink, the floral arrangements are in disarray, and a member of Rabbi David Small’s congregation—in the Massachusetts town of Barnard’s Crossing—is terribly concerned with how much a Torah weighs. The rabbi is determined not to let these mundane concerns ruin his day of prayer and contemplation. But the holiest day of the Jewish year is interrupted when a member of the congregation is found dead in his car.

Details emerge that suggest the man may have killed himself, but the rabbi’s wife suspects murder. Which is it? Rabbi Small kicks into high detective gear to find out. His search for the culprit among the small town’s cast of eccentric characters leads to nail-biting suspense in this highly entertaining and engrossing mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Conversations with Rabbi Small (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book  *



  






*As he counsels a woman considering conversion to Judaism, Rabbi Small takes a break from murder mysteries to discuss the mysteries of his religion.*

In _Conversations with Rabbi Small_, the rabbi finds himself taking a well-deserved vacation at a Jewish retreat in the mountains, where he reads, plays cards, and furthers his studies, which have been languishing for too long. When the rabbi’s wife is called back to the city to deal with an illness in the family, the rabbi meets a curious young woman in the midst of a life-changing moment.

Joan is a gentile who is about to marry a Jewish man, and she is desperate for answers as she determines whether or not to convert to her betrothed’s religion. In Rabbi Small, she finds an ideal teacher. In a series of impassioned conversations, the rabbi guides her through the ancient mysteries and wonders of Judaism, giving guidance to both her and her husband-to-be. With humor and compassion, the rabbi shares the history, beliefs, and traditions that have linked Jewish people across the world for millennia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Fine Day the Rabbi Bought a Cross (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 10) *



  






*On a trip to the Holy Land, Rabbi Small is drawn into a deadly conflict between religious extremists in the New York Times–bestselling series.*

Retired millionaire Barney Berkowitz, from the small Massachusetts town of Barnard’s Crossing, invites Rabbi David Small to come to Israel and bar mitzvah him, as Berkowitz never went through the ceremony in his youth. On what should be a joyous occasion—and an all-expenses-paid trip to the Holy Land—the rabbi discovers danger lurking in every corner and a conspiracy that threatens to destroy the state of Israel.

An innocent American has been murdered and when the sleuthing rabbi begins his investigation, he finds the death may have been part of an international conspiracy fueled by religious radicals and an arms-smuggling scheme. Anyone, from a liberal Jewish-American professor to a young religious fundamentalist, could be a suspect—and the rabbi must rely on his Talmudic logic and daring chutzpah to untangle the mystery and prevent an even more deadly attack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Spy Who Came in from the Cold: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 3)*



  






*The 50th-anniversary edition of the bestselling novel that launched John le Carré’s career worldwide
*
In the shadow of the newly erected Berlin Wall, Alec Leamas watches as his last agent is shot dead by East German sentries. For Leamas, the head of Berlin Station, the Cold War is over. As he faces the prospect of retirement or worse—a desk job—Control offers him a unique opportunity for revenge. Assuming the guise of an embittered and dissolute ex-agent, Leamas is set up to trap Mundt, the deputy director of the East German Intelligence Service—with himself as the bait. In the background is George Smiley, ready to make the game play out just as Control wants.

Setting a standard that has never been surpassed, _The Spy Who Came in from the Cold_ is a devastating tale of duplicity and espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Outlander: A Novel (Outlander, Book 1) *



  






*One of the top ten best-loved novels in America, as seen on PBS’s The Great American Read!*

Scottish Highlands, 1945. Claire Randall, a former British combat nurse, is just back from the war and reunited with her husband on a second honeymoon when she walks through a standing stone in one of the ancient circles that dot the British Isles. Suddenly she is a Sassenach—an “outlander”—in a Scotland torn by war and raiding clans in the year of Our Lord . . . 1743.

Claire is catapulted into the intrigues of a world that threatens her life, and may shatter her heart. Marooned amid danger, passion, and violence, Claire learns her only chance of safety lies in Jamie Fraser, a gallant young Scots warrior. What begins in compulsion becomes urgent need, and Claire finds herself torn between two very different men, in two irreconcilable lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ten Thousand Thunders (Fiction Without Frontiers) *



  






Having just been killed in a mysterious shuttle explosion, Gethin Bryce is back to uncover what happened. An unusually gifted investigator with the InterPlanetary Council, Gethin is tasked with seeking out the truth behind unexplained anomalies that lie outside IPC control.

His investigation takes him from the luxurious enclaves of Earth’s elite, to the battered Wastelands beyond civilization’s protective thrall. Linking up with an inquiry team from a planet-spanning corporate powerhouse, he also befriends a grim and reluctant outlander who has an important piece of the puzzle—evidence of a sadistic entity which threatens not just civilization, but all life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Velocity Weapon (The Protectorate Book 1) *
.


  






*NOMINATED FOR THE PHILIP K. DICK AWARD FOR BEST NOVEL * Dazzling space battles, intergalactic politics, and rogue AI collide in Velocity Weapon, the first book in this epic space opera trilogy by award-winning author Megan O'Keefe.*
Sanda and Biran Greeve were siblings destined for greatness. A high-flying sergeant, Sanda has the skills to take down any enemy combatant. Biran is a savvy politician who aims to use his new political position to prevent conflict from escalating to total destruction.
However, on a routine maneuver, Sanda loses consciousness when her gunship is blown out of the sky. Instead of finding herself in friendly hands, she awakens 230 years later on a deserted enemy warship controlled by an AI who calls himself Bero. The war is lost. The star system is dead. Ada Prime and its rival Icarion have wiped each other from the universe.
Now, separated by time and space, Sanda and Biran must fight to put things right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Accidental War: A Novel (Praxis Book 1) *



  






Blending fast-paced military science fiction and space opera, the first volume in a dynamic trilogy from the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Praxis_, set in the universe of his popular and critically acclaimed Dread Empire’s Fall series—a tale of blood, courage, adventure and battle in which the fate of an empire rests in the hands of a cadre of desperate exiles.

It’s been seven years since the end of the Naxid War. Sidelined for their unorthodox tactics by a rigid, tradition-bound military establishment, Captain Gareth Martinez and Captain the Lady Sula are stewing in exile, frustrated and impatient to exercise the effective and lethal skills they were born to use in fighting the enemy.

Yet after the ramshackle empire left by the Shaa conquerors is shaken by a series of hammer blows that threaten the foundations of the commonwealth, the result is a war that no one planned, no one expected, and no one knows how to end.

Now, Martinez, Sula, and their confederate Nikki Severin must escape the clutches of their enemies, rally the disorganized elements of the fleet, and somehow restore the fragile peace—or face annihilation at the hands of a vastly superior force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Disappointment River: Finding and Losing the Northwest Passage *



  






*In 1789, Alexander Mackenzie traveled 1200 miles on the immense river in Canada that now bears his name, in search of the fabled Northwest Passage that had eluded mariners for hundreds of years. In 2016, the acclaimed memoirist Brian Castner retraced Mackenzie's route by canoe in a grueling journey -- and discovered the Passage he could not find.*

Disappointment River is a dual historical narrative and travel memoir that at once transports readers back to the heroic age of North American exploration and places them in a still rugged but increasingly fragile Arctic wilderness in the process of profound alteration by the dual forces of globalization and climate change. Fourteen years before Lewis and Clark, Mackenzie set off to cross the continent of North America with a team of voyageurs and Chipewyan guides, to find a trade route to the riches of the East. What he found was a river that he named "Disappointment." Mackenzie died thinking he had failed. He was wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War in the Far East: Storm Clouds over the Pacific, 1931–1941 *



  






_War in the Far East_ is a trilogy of books offering the most complete narrative yet written about the Pacific Theater of World War II, and the first truly international treatment of the epic conflict. Historian Peter Harmsen weaves together a complex and revealing narrative, including facets of the war that are often overlooked in historic narratives. He explores the war in subarctic conditions on the Aleutians; details the mass starvations in China, Indochina, and India; and offers a range of perspectives on the war experience, from the Oval Office to the blistering sands of Peleliu.

_Storm Clouds Over the Pacific_ begins the story long before Pearl Harbor, showing how the war can only be understood if ancient hatreds and long-standing geopolitics are taken into account. Harmsen demonstrates how Japan and China’s ancient enmity led to increased tensions in the 1930s, which, in turn, exploded into conflict in 1937.

The battles of Shanghai and Nanjing were followed by the Battle of Taierzhuang in 1938, China’s only major victory. A war of attrition continued up to 1941, the year when Japan made the momentous decision to pursue all-out war. The infamous attack on Pearl Harbor catapulted the United States into the war, as the Japanese also overran British and Dutch territories throughout the western Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tsar's Last Armada: The Epic Journey to the Battle of Tsushima*



  






On May 14-15, 1905, in the Tsushima Straits near Japan, an entire Russian fleet was annihilated, its ships sunk, scattered, or captured by the Japanese. In the deciding battle of the Russo-Japanese War, the Japanese lost only three destroyers but the Russians lost twenty-two ships and thousands of sailors. It was the first modern naval battle, employing all the new technology of destruction. The old imperial navy was woefully unprepared. The defeat at Tsushima was the last and greatest of many indignities suffered by the Russian fleet, which had traveled halfway around the world to reach the battle, dogged every mile by bad luck and misadventure. Their legendary admiral, dubbed "Mad Dog," led them on an extraordinary eighteen-thousand-mile journey from the Baltic Sea, around Europe, Africa, and Asia, to the Sea of Japan. They were burdened by the Tsar's incompetent leadership and the old, slow ships that he insisted be included to bulk up the fleet. Moreover, they were under constant fear of attack, and there were no friendly ports to supply coal, food, and fresh water. The level of self-sufficiency attained by this navy was not seen again until the Second World War. The battle of Tsushima is among the top five naval battles in history, equal in scope and drama to those of Lepanto, Trafalgar, Jutland, and Midway, yet despite its importance it has been long neglected in the West. With a novelist's eye and a historian's authority, Constantine Pleshakov tells of the Russian squadron's long, difficult journey and fast, horrible defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On the Roads of War: A Soviet Cavalryman on the Eastern Front*



  






Ivan Yakushin survived the Siege of Leningrad, fought at the Battle of Kursk and pursued the retreating German army through Russia, Belorussia, Poland and into Germany itself. This is the story of his war. He tells the tale in his own words, with remarkable clarity of recall, and gives an authentic insight into what combat on the Eastern Front was like for the ordinary soldier. He also provides a detailed, firsthand record of cavalry operations during a highly mechanized war, and this gives his book its special value. The war for him began in Leningrad where he endured the terrifying first winter of the German siege. He describes the perils and privations that beset the city during a period in which over half a million civilians who lost their lives. Yet it is his vivid recollections of his experiences as an artillery man, then a cavalry officer on the Eastern Front that are at the heart of this rare memoir. In the Kursk salient Yakushin was severely wounded in the legs, during the Nevel offensive and Operation Bagration he took part in daring cavalry raids behind the German lines and, as the Soviet army penetrated into East Prussia and Germany itself, he was confronted by increasingly desperate German units struggling to defend their homeland. His descriptions of the merciless fighting during these last months of the war, in particular against the fanatical German Volkssturm, make fascinating reading. 

The author, Ivan Yakushin survived the Siege of Leningrad as a teenager, completed an artillery lieutenant's course in 1943 and joined the heavy mortar regiment during the Battle of Kursk. After recovering from a wound he was transferred to the elite 5th. After the war Captain Yakushin came back to Leningrad and worked as an engineer at Admiralty Shipyards, taking part in construction of over 100 ships, until his retirement in 1992. He lives in St Petersburg, has one son and a grandson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tank Killers: A History of America's World War II Tank Destroyer Force *



  






The tank destroyer was a bold—though some would say flawed—answer to the challenge posed by the seemingly unstoppable German Blitzkrieg. The TD was conceived to be light and fast enough to outmaneuver panzer forces and go where tanks could not. At the same time, the TD would wield the firepower needed to kill any German tank on the battlefield. Indeed, American doctrine stipulated that TDs would fight tanks, while American tanks would concentrate on achieving and exploiting breakthroughs of enemy lines.

_The Tank Killers_ follows the men who fought in the TDs, from the formation of the force in 1941 through the victory over the Third Reich in 1945. It is a story of American flexibility and pragmatism in military affairs. Tank destroyers were among the very first units to land in North Africa in 1942. Their first vehicles were ad hoc affairs: halftracks and weapons carriers with guns no better than those on tanks, thin armor affording the crews considerably less protection. Almost immediately, the crews began adapting to circumstances, along with their partners in the infantry and armored divisions. By the time North Africa was in Allied hands, the TD had become a valued tank fighter, assault gun, and artillery piece. The reconnaissance teams in TD battalions, meanwhile, had established a record for daring operations that would continue for the rest of the war.

The story continues with the invasion of Italy and, finally, that of Fortress Europe on June 6, 1944. By now, the brass had decreed that half the force would convert to towed guns, a decision that dogged the affected crews through the end of the war. The TD men encountered increasingly lethal enemies, ever more dangerous panzers that were often vulnerable only to their guns, while American tank crews watched in frustration as their rounds bounced harmlessly off the thick German armor. They fought under incredibly diverse conditions that demanded constant modification of tactics, and their equipment became ever more deadly. By VE-Day, the tank destroyer battalions had achieved impressive records, generally with kill-loss rates heavily in their favor. Yet the army after the war concluded that the concept of a separate TD arm was so fundamentally flawed that not a single battalion existed after November 1946.

_The Tank Killers_ draws heavily on the records of the tank destroyer battalions and the units with which they fought, as well as personal stories from veterans of the force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Memoirs of a Stuka Pilot *



  






After recounting his early days as a naval cadet, including a voyage to the Far East aboard the cruiser Köln and as the navigator/observer of the floatplane carried by the pocket battleship Admiral Scheer during the Spanish Civil War, Helmut Mahlke describes his flying training as a Stuka pilot.

The author’s naval dive-bomber Gruppe was incorporated into the Luftwaffe upon the outbreak of war. What follows is a fascinating Stuka pilot’s-eye view of some of the most famous and historic battles and campaigns of the early war years: the Blitzkrieg in France, Dunkirk, the Battle of Britain, the bombing of Malta, North Africa, Tobruk, and Crete, and, finally, the invasion of the Soviet Union.

Mahlke also takes the reader behind the scenes into the day-to-day life of his unit and brings the members of his Gruppe to vivid life, describing their off-duty antics and mourning their losses in action. The story ends when he himself is shot down in flames by a Soviet fighter and is severely burned. He was to spend the remainder of the war in various staff appointments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*So Few Got Through: With the Gordon Highlanders From Normandy to the Baltic *



  






*This classic WWII memoir by the distinguished commander of the 1st Battalion Gordon Highlanders recounts their harrowing exploits in Normandy.*

As part of the 51st Highland Division, the 1st Battalion, Gordon Highlanders, part of the 51st Highlander Division took part in the D-Day invasion of Normandy. By the time the British infantry unit reached Bremen the following April, after ten months continuous fighting, the 1st Gordons had lost 75 officers and 986 men in battle.

So few got through, but amongst them was Martin Lindsay. Lindsay, an author and former polar explorer, commanded the Battalion in 16 operations. Wounded in battle and mentioned in dispatches, he was awarded the DSO. His epic story takes readers inside the life of a regimental officer and along the harrowing path to victory. Through his vivid recounting, we follow the 1st Gordons from Normandy through the orchards of Calvados and across the mudflats of Holland, along the Ardennes, the Siegfried Line Break-through, the crossing of the Rhine, and on to the heart of Germany


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Breakout at Stalingrad *



  






Stalingrad, November 1942. Lieutenant Breuer dreams of returning home for Christmas. But he and his fellow German soldiers will spend winter in a frozen hell – as snow, ice and relentless Soviet assaults reduce the once-mighty Sixth Army to a diseased and starving rabble. _Breakout at Stalingrad_ is a stark and terrifying portrait of the horrors of war, and a profoundly humane depiction of comradeship in adversity.

The book itself has an extraordinary story behind it. Its author fought at Stalingrad and was imprisoned by the Soviets. In captivity, he wrote a novel based on his experiences, which the Soviets confiscated before releasing him. Gerlach resorted to hypnosis to remember his narrative, and in 1957 it was published as _The Forsaken Army_. Fifty-five years later Carsten Gansel, an academic, came across the original manuscript of Gerlach's novel in a Moscow archive. This first translation into English of _Breakout at Stalingrad_ includes the story of Gansel's sensational discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Old Soldiers Never Die *



  






The author had enlisted in 1901 in the Royal Welsh Fusiliers and was a reservist when the First World War broke out. He rejoined his old, 2nd Battalion and landed in France with them on 11 August 1914. He went right through the war with the battalion, never missing a battle, winning the D.C.M. and M.M. Here is a typical soldier of the pre-1914 regular army, and this book is a delight, written in his own unpolished manner. Fighting, scrounging, gambling, drinking, dodging fatigues, stolidly enduring bombardment and the hardships of trench warfare, always getting his job done.

This is one of the finest of all published memoirs of the Great War, truly a classic of its kind. A tribute to the army that died on the Western Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The German 88: The Most Famous Gun of the Second World War *



  






The German 88 mm guns became the most famous and feared artillery pieces of the Second World War. They appeared in a whole series of forms ranging from anti-aircraft to anti-tank and tank-guns, including several self-propelled platforms. Although primarily anti-aircraft guns they gained an awesome reputation as anti-tank weapons, a reputation that remains to this day. Terry Gander, in this in-depth, highly illustrated study, tells the story of the 88 from its first manifestations during the Great War to its clandestine development in Sweden, its production in Germany, its first 'multi-role' initiation during the Spanish Civil War and its part in the campaigns of 1939-40. As well as a detailed technical description of the gun and its development, his book features vivid accounts of the 88 in action in many of the main theaters of the Second World War, in North Africa, Italy, France and Germany, and on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sea Change (Jesse Stone Novels Book 5) *



  






*Police chief Jesse Stone faces the case of his career in this thrilling novel in the New York Times bestselling series*.

When a woman's partially decomposed body washes ashore in Paradise, Massachusetts, police chief Jesse Stone is forced into a case far more difficult than it initially appears. Identifying the woman is just the first step in what proves to be an emotionally charged investigation. Florence Horvath was an attractive, recently divorced heiress from Florida; she also had a penchant for steamy sex and was an enthusiastic participant in a video depicting the same. Somehow the combination of her past and present got her killed, but no one is talking—not the crew of the Lady Jane, the Fort Lauderdale yacht moored in Paradise Harbor; not her very blond, very tan twin sisters, Corliss and Claudia; and not her curiously affectless parents, living out a sterile retirement in a Miami high rise. But someone—Jesse—has to speak for the dead, even if it puts him in harm's way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Walk the Wire (Memory Man Book 6)*



  






*Amos Decker -- the FBI consultant with a perfect memory -- returns to solve a gruesome murder in a booming North Dakota oil town in the newest thriller in David Baldacci's #1 New York Times bestselling Memory Man series.*

When Amos Decker and his FBI colleague Alex Jamison are called to London, North Dakota, they instantly sense that the thriving fracking town is ripe for trouble. The promise of a second gold rush has attracted an onslaught of newcomers all hoping for a windfall, and the community is growing faster than houses can be built. The sudden boom has also brought a slew of problems with it, including drugs, property crimes, prostitution -- and now murder.

Decker and Jamison are ordered to investigate the death of a young woman named Irene Cramer, whose body was expertly autopsied and then dumped in the open -- which is only the beginning of the oddities surrounding the case. As Decker and Jamison dig into Irene's life, they are shocked to discover that the woman who walked the streets by night as a prostitute was a teacher for a local religious sect by day -- a sect operating on land once owned by a mysterious government facility that looms over the entire community.

London is a town replete with ruthless business owners, shady government officials, and religious outsiders, all determined to keep their secrets from coming out. When other murders occur, Decker will need all of his extraordinary memory and detective skills, and the assistance of a surprising ally, to root out a killer and the forces behind Cramer's death. . . before the boom town explodes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Skeleton Dance (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 10) *



  






Les‑Eyzies‑de‑Tayac is known for three things: pâté de fois gras, truffles, and prehistoric remains. The little village, in fact, is the headquarters of the prestigious Institute de Préhistoire, which studies the abundant local fossils. But when a pet dog emerges from a nearby cave carrying parts of a human skeleton—by no means a fossilized one—Chief Inspector Lucien Anatole Joly puts in a call to his old friend, Gideon Oliver, the famed “Skeleton Detective.” Once Gideon arrives, murder piles on murder, puzzle on puzzle, and twist follows twist in a series of unexpected events that threaten to tear the once sober, dignified Institut apart. It takes a bizarre and startling forensic breakthrough by Gideon to bring to an end a trail of deception thirty‑five thousand years in the making.

Skeleton Dance _is the 10th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pines (The Wayward Pines Trilogy, Book 1) *



  






*The one-million copy bestseller that inspired the Fox TV show.*

Secret service agent Ethan Burke arrives in Wayward Pines, Idaho, with a clear mission: locate and recover two federal agents who went missing in the bucolic town one month earlier. But within minutes of his arrival, Ethan is involved in a violent accident. He comes to in a hospital, with no ID, no cell phone, and no briefcase. The medical staff seems friendly enough, but something feels…off. As the days pass, Ethan’s investigation into the disappearance of his colleagues turns up more questions than answers. Why can’t he get any phone calls through to his wife and son in the outside world? Why doesn’t anyone believe he is who he says he is? And what is the purpose of the electrified fences surrounding the town? Are they meant to keep the residents in? Or something else out? Each step closer to the truth takes Ethan further from the world he thought he knew, from the man he thought he was, until he must face a horrifying fact—he may never get out of Wayward Pines alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Touch the Devil (Liam Devlin series Book 2) *



  






*The hero of The Eagle Has Landed returns in a Cold War adventure that pits two IRA veterans against a ruthless mercenary whose only ideology is greed.*

Terrorist-for-hire Frank Barry has been wreaking havoc in Germany and France, with backing from the KGB. His next mission might be his deadliest, as Barry plans to steal a state-of-the-art missile and sell it to the highest bidder.

Only Barry’s longtime rivals, retired IRA gunman Liam Devlin and his ally Martin Brosnan, can prevent the missile from falling into the wrong hands. But first Devlin must stage a thrilling jailbreak to free Brosnan before the men set off on a gripping race against the clock to eliminate Barry and his reign of terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In Pieces *



  






*In this intimate, haunting literary memoir and New York Times Notable Book of the year, an American icon tells her own story for the first time -- about a challenging and lonely childhood, the craft that helped her find her voice, and a powerful emotional legacy that shaped her journey as a daughter and a mother.*


One of the most celebrated, beloved, and enduring actors of our time, Sally Field has an infectious charm that has captivated the nation for more than five decades, beginning with her first TV role at the age of seventeen. From _Gidget_'s sweet-faced "girl next door" to the dazzling complexity of _Sybil_ to the Academy Award-worthy ferocity and depth of _Norma Rae _and Mary Todd Lincoln, Field has stunned audiences time and time again with her artistic range and emotional acuity. Yet there is one character who always remained hidden: the shy and anxious little girl within.

With raw honesty and the fresh, pitch-perfect prose of a natural-born writer, and with all the humility and authenticity her fans have come to expect, Field brings readers behind-the-scenes for not only the highs and lows of her star-studded early career in Hollywood, but deep into the truth of her lifelong relationships--including her complicated love for her own mother. Powerful and unforgettable, _In Pieces_ is an inspiring and important account of life as a woman in the second half of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Brave New World: With the Essay "Brave New World Revisited" *



  






*Now a Peacock Original Series

Now more than ever: Aldous Huxley's enduring masterwork must be read and understood by anyone concerned with preserving the human spirit

"A masterpiece. ... One of the most prophetic dystopian works." —*_*Wall Street Journal*_ 

Aldous Huxley's profoundly important classic of world literature, _Brave New World_ is a searching vision of an unequal, technologically-advanced future where humans are genetically bred, socially indoctrinated, and pharmaceutically anesthetized to passively uphold an authoritarian ruling order–all at the cost of our freedom, full humanity, and perhaps also our souls. “A genius [who] who spent his life decrying the onward march of the Machine” (_The New Yorker_), Huxley was a man of incomparable talents: equally an artist, a spiritual seeker, and one of history’s keenest observers of human nature and civilization. _Brave New World, _his masterpiece, has enthralled and terrified millions of readers, and retains its urgent relevance to this day as both a warning to be heeded as we head into tomorrow and as thought-provoking, satisfying work of literature. Written in the shadow of the rise of fascism during the 1930s, _Brave New World_ likewise speaks to a 21st-century world dominated by mass-entertainment, technology, medicine and pharmaceuticals, the arts of persuasion, and the hidden influence of elites.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Flowers for Algernon *



  






*Winner of both the Hugo and Nebula Awards, the powerful, classic story about a man who receives an operation that turns him into a genius...and introduces him to heartache.*

Charlie Gordon is about to embark upon an unprecedented journey. Born with an unusually low IQ, he has been chosen as the perfect subject for an experimental surgery that researchers hope will increase his intelligence-a procedure that has already been highly successful when tested on a lab mouse named Algernon.

As the treatment takes effect, Charlie's intelligence expands until it surpasses that of the doctors who engineered his metamorphosis. The experiment appears to be a scientific breakthrough of paramount importance, until Algernon suddenly deteriorates. Will the same happen to Charlie?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Star Wars: Thrawn Ascendancy (Book I: Chaos Rising) (Star Wars: The Ascendancy Trilogy 1) *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Discover Thrawn’s origins within the Chiss Ascendancy in the first book in an epic new Star Wars trilogy from bestselling author Timothy Zahn.*

Beyond the edge of the galaxy lies the Unknown Regions: chaotic, uncharted, and near impassable, with hidden secrets and dangers in equal measure. And nestled within its swirling chaos is the Ascendancy, home to the enigmatic Chiss and the Nine Ruling Families that lead them.

The peace of the Ascendancy, a beacon of calm and stability, is shattered after a daring attack on the Chiss capital that leaves no trace of the enemy. Baffled, the Ascendancy dispatches one of its brightest young military officers to root out the unseen assailants. A recruit born of no title, but adopted into the powerful family of the Mitth and given the name Thrawn.

With the might of the Expansionary Fleet at his back, and the aid of his comrade Admiral Ar’alani, answers begin to fall into place. But as Thrawn’s first command probes deeper into the vast stretch of space his people call the Chaos, he realizes that the mission he has been given is not what it seems. 

And the threat to the Ascendancy is only just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Revan: Star Wars Legends (The Old Republic) (Star Wars: The Old Republic Book 1) *



  






*There’s something out there:
a juggernaut of evil bearing down to crush the Republic—
unless one lone Jedi, shunned and reviled, can stop it.*
Revan: hero, traitor, conqueror, villain, savior. A Jedi who left Coruscant to defeat Mandalorians—and returned a disciple of the dark side, bent on destroying the Republic. The Jedi Council gave Revan his life back, but the price of redemption was high. His memories have been erased. All that’s left are nightmares—and deep, abiding fear.

What exactly happened beyond the Outer Rim? Revan can’t quite remember, yet can’t entirely forget. Somehow he stumbled across a terrible secret that threatens the very existence of the Republic. With no idea what it is, or how to stop it, Revan may very well fail, for he’s never faced a more powerful and diabolic enemy. But only death can stop him from trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.50

*Though Hell Should Bar the Way (RCN Series Book 12) *



  






FROM WEALTH AND POWER, TO POVERTY AND INSULTS!

Roy Olfetrie planned to be an officer in the Republic of Cinnabar Navy, but when his father was unmasked as a white-collar criminal he had to take whatever he was offered.

What is offered turns out to be a chance to accompany Captain Daniel Leary and Lady Adele Mundy as they go off to start a war that will put Roy at the sharp end.

Duty snatches Roy from the harem of a pirate chief to a world of monsters, from interstellar reaches in a half-wrecked starship to assassination attempts at posh houses. Roy has the choice of making friends or dying friendless; of meeting betrayal and responding to it; of breaking his faith or keeping it at the risk of his life.

Pirates, politics, and spies--and waiting for Roy if he survives all the rest, a powerful warship.

The action doesn't slow--nor can Roy, for if he does the only question is which of the many threats will be the one to catch and kill him. But Captain Leary himself has given Roy a chance, and Roy is determined make the most of it—THOUGH HELL SHOULD BAR THE WAY.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark *



  






*A prescient warning of a future we now inhabit, where fake news stories and Internet conspiracy theories play to a disaffected American populace

“A glorious book . . . A spirited defense of science . . . From the first page to the last, this book is a manifesto for clear thought.”—Los Angeles Times*

How can we make intelligent decisions about our increasingly technology-driven lives if we don’t understand the difference between the myths of pseudoscience and the testable hypotheses of science? Pulitzer Prize-winning author and distinguished astronomer Carl Sagan argues that scientific thinking is critical not only to the pursuit of truth but to the very well-being of our democratic institutions.

Casting a wide net through history and culture, Sagan examines and authoritatively debunks such celebrated fallacies of the past as witchcraft, faith healing, demons, and UFOs. And yet, disturbingly, in today's so-called information age, pseudoscience is burgeoning with stories of alien abduction, channeling past lives, and communal hallucinations commanding growing attention and respect. As Sagan demonstrates with lucid eloquence, the siren song of unreason is not just a cultural wrong turn but a dangerous plunge into darkness that threatens our most basic freedoms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin Of Species: 150th Anniversary Edition *



  






*Charles Darwin’s classic that exploded into public controversy, revolutionized the course of science, and continues to transform our views of the world.
*
Few other books have created such a lasting storm of controversy as _The Origin of Species_. Darwin’s theory that species derive from other species by a gradual evolutionary process and that the average level of each species is heightened by the “survival of the fittest” stirred up popular debate to fever pitch. Its acceptance revolutionized the course of science.

As Sir Julian Huxley, the noted biologist, points out in his illuminating introduction, the importance of Darwin’s contribution to modern scientific knowledge is almost impossible to evaluate: “a truly great book, one which can still be read with profit by professional biologist.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Biased: Uncovering the Hidden Prejudice That Shapes What We See, Think, and Do *



  






*From one of the world’s leading experts on unconscious racial bias come stories, science, and strategies to address one of the central controversies of our time*

How do we talk about bias? How do we address racial disparities and inequities? What role do our institutions play in creating, maintaining, and magnifying those inequities? What role do we play? With a perspective that is at once scientific, investigative, and informed by personal experience, Dr. Jennifer Eberhardt offers us the language and courage we need to face one of the biggest and most troubling issues of our time. She exposes racial bias at all levels of society—in our neighborhoods, schools, workplaces, and criminal justice system. Yet she also offers us tools to address it. Eberhardt shows us how we can be vulnerable to bias but not doomed to live under its grip. Racial bias is a problem that we all have a role to play in solving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Radium Girls: The Dark Story of America's Shining Women*



  






*A New York Times, USA Today, Wall Street Journal, and Amazon Charts Bestseller!*

_For fans of Hidden Figures, comes the incredible true story of the women heroes who were exposed to radium in factories across the U.S. in the early 20th century, and their brave and groundbreaking battle to strengthen workers' rights, even as the fatal poison claimed their own lives..._

In the dark years of the First World War, radium makes gleaming headlines across the nation as the fresh face of beauty, and wonder drug of the medical community. From body lotion to tonic water, the popular new element shines bright. Meanwhile, hundreds of girls toil amidst the glowing dust of the radium-dial factories. The glittering chemical covers their bodies from head to toe; they light up the night like industrious fireflies. With such a coveted job, these "shining girls" are the luckiest alive — until they begin to fall mysteriously ill. And, until they begin to come forward.

As the women start to speak out on the corruption, the factories that once offered golden opportunities ignore all claims of the gruesome side effects. And as the fatal poison of the radium takes hold, the brave shining girls find themselves embroiled in one of the biggest scandals of America's early 20th century, and in a groundbreaking battle for workers' rights that will echo for centuries to come. A timely story of corporate greed and the brave figures that stood up to fight for their lives, these women and their voices will shine for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Triangle: The Fire That Changed America *



  






*This “outstanding history” of the 1911 disaster that changed the course of 20th-century politics and labor relations “is social history at its best” (Kevin Baker, The New York Times Book Review).*

_New York City, 1911_. As the workday was about to end, a fire broke out in the Triangle shirtwaist factory of Greenwich Village. Within minutes it consumed the building’s upper three stories. Firemen were powerless to rescue those trapped inside: their ladders simply weren’t tall enough. People on the street watched in horror as desperate workers jumped to their deaths.

_Triangle_ is both a harrowing chronicle of the Triangle shirtwaist fire and a vibrant portrait of an era. It follows the waves of Jewish and Italian immigration that supplied New York City’s garment factories with cheap, mostly female labor. It portrays the Dickensian work conditions that led to a massive waist-worker’s strike in which an unlikely coalition of socialists, socialites, and suffragettes took on bosses, police, and magistrates. And it shows how a public outcry over the fire led to an unprecedented alliance between labor reformers and Tammany Hall politicians.
With a memorable cast of characters, including J.P. Morgan’s blue-blooded activist daughter Anne, and political king maker Charles F. Murphy, as well as the many workers who lost their lives in the fire, _Triangle_ presents a dramatic account of early 20th century New York and the events that gave rise to urban liberalism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Pale Rider: The Spanish Flu of 1918 and How It Changed the World *



  






*In 1918, the Italian-Americans of New York, the Yupik of Alaska, and the Persians of Mashed had almost nothing in common except for a virus -- one that triggered the worst pandemic of modern times and had a decisive effect on twentieth-century history.*
The Spanish flu of 1918-1920 was one of the greatest human disasters of all time. It infected a third of the people on Earth -- from the poorest immigrants of New York City to the king of Spain, Franz Kafka, Mahatma Gandhi, and Woodrow Wilson. But despite a death toll of between 50 and 100 million people, it exists in our memory as an afterthought to World War I.
In this gripping narrative history, Laura Spinney traces the overlooked pandemic to reveal how the virus travelled across the globe, exposing mankind's vulnerability and putting our ingenuity to the test. As socially significant as both world wars, the Spanish flu dramatically disrupted -- and often permanently altered -- global politics, race relations and family structures, while spurring innovation in medicine, religion and the arts. It was partly responsible, Spinney argues, for pushing India to independence, South Africa to apartheid, and Switzerland to the brink of civil war. It also created the true "lost generation." Drawing on the latest research in history, virology, epidemiology, psychology and economics, _Pale Rider_ masterfully recounts the little-known catastrophe that forever changed humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Side of the Night: The Carpathia, the Californian, and the Night the Titanic Was Lost *



  






*The New York Times–bestselling author of Unsinkable “recounts the disaster from the vantage point of nearby vessels” (Publishers Weekly).*

A few minutes before midnight on April 14, 1912, the “unsinkable” RMS _Titanic_, on her maiden voyage to New York, struck an iceberg. Less than three hours later, she lay at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean. While the world has remained fascinated by the tragedy, the drama of those fateful hours was not only played out aboard the doomed liner. It also took place on the decks of two other ships, one fifty-eight miles distant from the sinking _Titanic_, the other barely ten miles away.

The masters of the steamships _Carpathia_ and _Californian_, Capt. Arthur Rostron and Capt. Stanley Lord, were informed within minutes of each other that their vessels had picked up the distress signals of a sinking ship. Their actions in the hours and days that followed would become the stuff of legend, as one would choose to take his ship into dangerous waters to answer the call for help, while the other would decide that the hazard to himself and his command was too great to risk responding.

After years of research, Daniel Allen Butler now tells this incredible story, moving from ship to ship on the icy waters of the North Atlantic—in real time—to recount how hundreds of people could have been rescued, but in the end, only a few outside of the meager lifeboats were saved. He then looks at the US Senate investigation in Washington, and ultimately, the British Board of Trade inquiry in London, where the actions of each captain are probed, questioned, and judged, until the truth of what actually happened aboard the _Titanic_, the _Carpathia_, and the _Californian_ is revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Anarchy: The East India Company, Corporate Violence, and the Pillage of an Empire *



  






*NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY The Wall Street Journal and NPR

“Superb … A vivid and richly detailed story … worth reading by everyone.” *-*The New York Times Book Review

From the bestselling author of Return of a King, the story of how the East India Company took over large swaths of Asia, and the devastating results of the corporation running a country.*

In August 1765, the East India Company defeated the young Mughal emperor and set up, in his place, a government run by English traders who collected taxes through means of a private army.

The creation of this new government marked the moment that the East India Company ceased to be a conventional company and became something much more unusual: an international corporation transformed into an aggressive colonial power. Over the course of the next 47 years, the company's reach grew until almost all of India south of Delhi was effectively ruled from a boardroom in the city of London.

_The Anarchy_ tells one of history's most remarkable stories: how the Mughal Empire-which dominated world trade and manufacturing and possessed almost unlimited resources-fell apart and was replaced by a multinational corporation based thousands of miles overseas, and answerable to shareholders, most of whom had never even seen India and no idea about the country whose wealth was providing their dividends. Using previously untapped sources, Dalrymple tells the story of the East India Company as it has never been told before and provides a portrait of the devastating results from the abuse of corporate power.

*Bronze Medal in the 2020 Arthur Ross Book Award*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Things They Carried *



  






A classic work of American literature that has not stopped changing minds and lives since it burst onto the literary scene, _The Things They Carried_ is a ground-breaking meditation on war, memory, imagination, and the redemptive power of storytelling.

_The Things They Carried_ depicts the men of Alpha Company: Jimmy Cross, Henry Dobbins, Rat Kiley, Mitchell Sanders, Norman Bowker, Kiowa, and the character Tim O’Brien, who has survived his tour in Vietnam to become a father and writer at the age of forty-three.

Taught everywhere—from high school classrooms to graduate seminars in creative writing—it has become required reading for any American and continues to challenge readers in their perceptions of fact and fiction, war and peace, courage and fear and longing.

_The Things They Carried_ won France's prestigious Prix du Meilleur Livre Etranger and the Chicago Tribune Heartland Prize; it was also a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Critics Circle Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Damned Island After Another: The Saga of the Seventh *



  






*On 19th October 1940, the Hawaiian Air Force, later known as the Seventh Air Force, was established to provide air defense of the Hawaiian Island and to engage with threats in the Pacific.*

Just over a year later the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor devastated this force. Out of a total of 231 aircraft of the Hawaiian Air Force, 64 were destroyed and not more than 79 were left usable.

Out of the inferno emerged the newly reformed Seventh Air Force.

It faced, in the central Pacific, the largest water theater in the world — sixteen million square miles, five times the size of the United States.

The Americans patched up their planes as best they could and began to fly the "Atoll Circuit," the low-lying, white sand atolls and the first stepping stones on the long road to Tokyo.

In this huge area and against a fearsome opponent, the men of the Seventh were forced to fly the longest missions in any theater of war, entirely over water and, at first, without fighter escort.

They fought at Midway, Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Truk, Saipan, Palau, the Philippines, Iwo Jima, and finally Tokyo.

Clive Howard and Joe Whitley’s history of this remarkable air force covers from the events at Pearl Harbor through to V-J Day, covering every single island that the force landed on in between.

They listened to demand of Corporal Earl Nelson’s article “Heroes Don’t Win Wars”, that criticised the press and radio that only recorded the fantastic achievements of men who wore medals; “Why don’t they talk about the guy who is just a soldier?”

So with humor and insight Howard and Whitley have provided us with a history of the Seventh Air Force that doesn’t focus on only the glorious achievements of some men, nor does it simply record the accounts of the “brass hats”, but instead gets to the heart of what the men of this extraordinary force did and thought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Airborne Warfare (Illustrated) *



  






General "Jumpin' Jim" Gavin shared the risks of all his men of the 82nd Airborne Division, parachuting into enemy territory, often only armed with his GI issue rifle. His _Airborne Warfare_ outlines in fascinating detail the conception, birth, training, and ultimate deployment of the first paratroopers who descended on Europe in 1944 with devastating results for the Wehrmacht and its patrolling Panzer divisions. General Gavin had been at the forefront advancing the use of airborne troops in the US army, writing the first field manual for their combat long before World War 2. His memoirs provide an essential eyewitness glimpse into the origins of airborne operations, as well as a unique perspective on the contribution made by paratroopers during World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Boy Who Followed His Father into Auschwitz: A True Story of Family and Survival *



  






*The #1 Sunday Times bestseller—a remarkable story of the heroic and unbreakable bond between a father and son that is as inspirational as The Tattooist of Auschwitz and as mesmerizing as The Choice.*

_Where there is family, there is hope_

In 1939, Gustav Kleinmann, a Jewish upholster from Vienna, and his sixteen-year-old son Fritz are arrested by the Gestapo and sent to Germany. Imprisoned in the Buchenwald concentration camp, they miraculously survive the Nazis’ murderous brutality.

Then Gustav learns he is being sent to Auschwitz—and certain death.

For Fritz, letting his father go is unthinkable. Desperate to remain together, Fritz makes an incredible choice: he insists he must go too. To the Nazis, one death camp is the same as another, and so the boy is allowed to follow. 

Throughout the six years of horror they witness and immeasurable suffering they endure as victims of the camps, one constant keeps them alive: their love and hope for the future. 

Based on the secret diary that Gustav kept as well as meticulous archival research and interviews with members of the Kleinmann family, including Fritz’s younger brother Kurt, sent to the United States at age eleven to escape the war, _The Boy Who Followed His Father into Auschwitz_ is Gustav and Fritz’s story—an extraordinary account of courage, loyalty, survival, and love that is unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Pilot on the Eastern Front: 307 Missions Behind Enemy Lines (The Red Air Force at War) *



  






Soviet bombers played a vital role in defeating the Germans on the Eastern Front, yet their contribution is often forgotten. This graphic memoir should help to set the record straight. The author, a leading Soviet bomber pilot who flew throughout the conflict, tells his story from the desperate days of the German assault in 1941 to the point where Germany was invaded and the Nazis were destroyed. He gives a vivid account of his experiences during over 300 bombing missions in the dangerous skies over Russia, the Ukraine, Poland and Germany. His story is compelling reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dunkirk: German Operations in France, 1940 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *



  






*A history of the battle from Germany’s perspective: “An interesting account of a campaign that was decisive, but not as decisive as it could have been.” —Miniature Wargames*

The German Army invaded France on May 10, 1940, and in just over ten days their rapid advance, led by three panzer corps, had left three French field armies, Belgian forces, and the British Expeditionary Force with their backs to the sea, trapped along the northern coast of France. General Gort realized that evacuation was the only option, and so began a chaotic withdrawal toward the port of Dunkirk.

While the Luftwaffe continued to attack pockets of Allied forces, the German ground forces were ordered to halt their advance on May 22. These orders were changed four days later—but these crucial four days of inaction allowed the Allies time to retreat into Dunkirk and prepare a defensive perimeter.

The fighting during the last days of May was desperate, with the remnants of the French First Army surrounded at Lille, holding off seven German divisions until finally forced to surrender, and the Belgian Army forced to capitulate to the east of Dunkirk. Though the cost was devastatingly high, Dunkirk was held long enough for over 300,000 Allied troops to be evacuated back to England, with the remainder of the rearguard of French troops surrendering on June 4.

The British narrative of the retreat and evacuation that prompted what was perhaps Winston Churchill’s most famous wartime speech has long been well-known. Only now is Hans-Adolf Jacobsen’s detailed account of the battle from the German perspective available in English.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dame: An Alan Grofield Novel (The Alan Grofield Novels Book 2)*

*Donald E. Westlake writing as Richard Stark *




  






*An action-packed whodunit set in San Juan by the crime fiction master and author of Point Blank. “A book by this guy is a cause for happiness” (Stephen King).*

Part-time actor-thief Alan Grofield has had his share of odd gigs, including a number of dangerous heists with a certain ruthless criminal named Parker. But nothing has been as dangerous, or as mystifying, as when he somehow finds himself playing bodyguard to a rich, demanding woman who’s in the midst of divorcing a notorious mobster.

Holed up in her isolated jungle villa, Grofield can’t help wondering how he got there. Then someone gets murdered at the house, and Grofield’s job gets a lot more complicated. The second Alan Grofield novel by Donald E. Westlake writing as Richard Stark _The Dame_ is a rare Westlake take on a whodunit, features a cast of colorful characters and a suspenseful—and memorable—climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lemons Never Lie: An Alan Grofield Novel (Hard Case Crime Book 22)*



  






*A dubious heist plan pits actor-thief Alan Grofield against a maniacal mastermind in this crime thriller by the acclaimed author of Point Blank.*

A struggling thespian and consummate thief, Alan Grofield isn’t too picky about where his money comes from, or what he has to do to get it—so long as it isn’t film or television. So when Andrew Myers calls him out to Las Vegas to discuss knocking over a brewery in Upstate New York, Grofield is there and ready to listen.

Unfortunately, what he hears is completely insane. But Myers isn’t a guy you can just say no to. And when Grofield is ambushed by two shotgun-wielding thugs before Leaving Las Vegas, it sets off a lighting-fast thriller of high-stakes double-crosses, getting even, and beating the odds.

Available as an e-book–only edition, _Lemons Never Lie_ is a classic crime thriller by the WMA Grandmaster Donald E. Westlake writing as Richard Stark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Forever and a Death *



  






The Bond That Never Was

Two decades ago, the producers of the James Bond movies hired legendary crime novelist Donald E. Westlake to come up with a story for the next Bond film. The plot Westlake dreamed up – about a Western businessman seeking revenge after being kicked out of Hong Kong when the island was returned to Chinese rule – had all the elements of a classic Bond adventure, but political concerns kept it from being made. Never one to let a good story go to waste, Westlake wrote an original novel based on the premise instead – a novel he never published while he was alive.

Now, nearly a decade after Westlake’s death, Hard Case Crime is proud to give that novel its first publication ever, together with a brand new afterword by one of the movie producers describing the project’s genesis, and to give fans their first taste of the Westlake-scripted Bond that might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Stand *



  






ON MICKEY SPILLANE'S 100TH BIRTHDAY - A BRAND-NEW NOVEL FROM THE MASTER

When legendary mystery writer Mickey Spillane died in 2006, he left behind the manuscript of one last novel he'd just completed: THE LAST STAND. He asked his friend and colleague (and fellow Mystery Writers of America Grand Master) Max Allan Collins to take responsibility for finding the right time and place to publish this final book. Now, on the hundredth anniversary of Spillane's birth, his millions of fans will at last get to read THE LAST STAND, together with a second never-before-published work, this one from early in Spillane's career: the feverish crime novella A BULLET FOR SATISFACTION.

A tarnished former cop goes on a crusade to find a politician's killer and avoid the .45-caliber slug with his name on it. A pilot forced to make an emergency landing in the desert finds himself at the center of a struggle between FBI agents, unsavory fortune hunters, and members of the local Indian tribe to control a mysterious find that could mean wealth and power - or death. Two substantial new works filled with Spillane's muscular prose and the gorgeous women and two-fisted action the author was famous for, topped off by an introduction from Max Allan Collins describing the history of these lost manuscripts and his long relationship with the writer who was his mentor, his hero, and for much of the last century the bestselling author in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Quarry's Climax (Hard Case Crime)*



  






From the award-winning author of ROAD TO PERDITION, the new QUARRY novel continues the deadly story of the assassin who stars in the acclaimed Cinemax original series


Memphis, 1975. “Raunchy” doesn’t begin to describe Max Climer’s magazine, _Climax_, or his all-hours strip club, or his planned video empire. And evangelists, feminists, and local watchdog groups all want him out of business. But someone wants more than that, and has hired a killer to end Max’s career permanently. Only another hit man – the ruthless professional known as Quarry, star of the acclaimed series on Cinemax – can keep Climer from becoming a casualty in the Sexual Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Long Time Dead: A Mike Hammer Casebook (Mike Hammer Novels)*



  






*With an introduction by Max Allan Collins: The first collection of stories starring legendary Mike Hammer, the toughest private investigator in history*

It starts with a few near-accidents: A car almost swipes Mike Hammer when he’s crossing the street. A junkie robs the notoriously hardboiled detective at knifepoint. A fight on a subway platform comes close to pushing him in front of a train. While any one of these could be a coincidence, together they make a conspiracy—one that Hammer will have to end in order to survive. And when it comes to finishing something—or someone—nobody does it better than Hammer.

One of the twentieth century’s bestselling American mystery authors, Mickey Spillane changed noir fiction forever when he loosed Mike Hammer on the world. Now these eight short stories, collected and finished by Max Allan Collins, show that Spillane is still capable of redefining the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Hard Contact: Star Wars Legends (Republic Commando) (Star Wars: Republic Commando Book 1)*



  






*As the Clone Wars rage, victory or defeat lies in the hands of elite squads that take on the toughest assignments in the galaxy–stone-cold soldiers who go where no one else would, to do what no one else could. . . .*

On a mission to sabotage a chemical weapon research facility on a Separatist-held planet, four clone troopers operate under the very noses of their enemies. The commandos are outnumbered and outgunned, deep behind enemy lines with no backup–and working with strangers instead of trusted teammates. Matters don’t improve when Darman, the squad’s demolitions expert, gets separated from the others during planetfall. Even Darman’s apparent good luck in meeting an inexperienced Padawan vanishes once Etain admits to her woeful inexperience.

For the separated clone commandos and stranded Jedi, a long, dangerous journey lies ahead, through hostile territory brimming with Trandoshan slavers, Separatists, and suspicious natives. A single misstep could mean discovery . . . and death. It’s a virtual suicide mission for anyone–anyone except Republic Commandos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Heir to the Empire: Star Wars Legends (The Thrawn Trilogy) (Star Wars: The Thrawn Trilogy Book 1)*



  






It’s five years after the Rebel Alliance destroyed the Death Star, defeated Darth Vader and the Emperor, and drove the remnants of the old Imperial Starfleet to a distant corner of the galaxy. Princess Leia and Han Solo are married and expecting Jedi twins. And Luke Skywalker has become the first in a long-awaited line of Jedi Knights.

But thousands of light-years away, the last of the Emperor’s warlords, Grand Admiral Thrawn, has taken command of the shattered Imperial fleet, readied it for war, and pointed it at the fragile heart of the New Republic. For this dark warrior has made two vital discoveries that could destroy everything the courageous men and women of the Rebel Alliance fought so hard to build.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Event (The Survivors Book One)*



  






*The ships came at dawn.*

Dean’s wife is dead. Her last words: _When the ships come...wear the necklace._

Then the ships arrived.

Cities all around the world reported strange alien vessels descending. Some saw them as the heralds of a new age; others fired everything they had at them. All were taken as the beams lashed down and drew them into the sky.

Dean was left behind, seemingly the last man on Earth.

A trail of clues left by his dead wife guide Dean on a perilous journey across America and beyond, to learn the truth behind the mysterious ships and save humanity from its doom.

But not everything is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ancients (The Survivors Book Four) *



  






*“The Theos await you. Only then will we stop the Unwinding.”*

The threat of invaders is gone, and Earth has been bartered away as a price for peace.

Yet, the human world of New Spero is thriving and full of hope.

Joining the rank of the Gatekeepers, Dean and Mary set off to explore worlds connected by the mysterious portals.

When they stumble upon a strange symbol, they are led to an ancient object, one that sets them on an unstoppable path.

The journey takes them through multiple worlds, before they can find what they’re searching for. Long ago, the ancient race called the Theos vanished without a trace, and have been next to forgotten for centuries. Do they still exist?

Dean intends to find out, but when he’s faced with the truth, he fears everything he loves will be lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Theos (The Survivors Book Five)*



  






*Some secrets prefer to stay buried.*

When Dean’s closest ally is kidnapped by an ancient race, his grief threatens to turn to madness. With the support of his friends, he embarks on a mission to get his loved one back, and stop the eventual destruction of the known Universe.

But Dean can’t do it without solving an age-old mystery. He must find the real Theos this time, and he’ll stop at nothing to accomplish that.

Join the Survivors as they battle for every race in existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Old Enemy (The Survivors Book Six)*



  






*When all new threats are dealt with, old enemies emerge from the shadows.*

Dean Parker has brought his wife home, and he’s looking forward to relaxing and having a future with his family on New Spero. The Iskios vortex is gone, vanquished by the Hero of Earth, but unforeseen enemies linger in the universe.

The Bhlat send a warning to the humans, one that suggests the Kraski may not all be dead. All signs point to Lom of Pleva, a wealthy and very dangerous enemy to have.

Dean must unite with the Bhlat to fight against a common adversary, but when push comes to shove, can he trust them?

Join Dean and the others as they seek to save themselves from the race of beings that beamed them off Earth years ago, setting everything in motion.

Who do you turn to when everyone is trying to kill you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Alliance (The Survivors Book Seven) *



  






*Dean Parker thought he was going to coast into retirement. He was wrong.*

Things have slowed down for Dean and Mary as they manage the expanding human colonies on Haven, New Spero, and Earth—until they receive a distress call from the Keppe.

Magnus and Natalia are in the midst of a three-year exploration mission on the alien vessel, but mysteriously vanish with less than a year left to go.

The portals are failing, making the journey more arduous, and when the crew finally think they know what’s happening, they realize they are also stranded.

Join the journey as Dean Parker fights to rescue old friends while forging forward with the Alliance of Worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Gatekeepers (The Survivors Book Eight) *



  






*The portals are failing, the Theos inside mysteriously vanishing. Help is on the way.*

As Dean Parker takes a moment to celebrate the successful rescue of Magnus and Natalia, he’s reluctantly forced back into the field, the goal: save the dozen Gatekeepers trapped beyond the failing portals.

Karo and Ableen align with Dean and his family, but when an unexpected twist sabotages the mission, their lives might be the cost of returning home.

Don’t miss this epic eighth volume of the _Survivors_, as Dean and crew are forced to make decisions that accompany unforeseen consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Horizon (The Survivors Book Nine) *



  






*The first human exploration vessel has been manufactured. All it needs is a mission.*

_Horizon_ is a state-of-the-art vessel, a hybrid born of Keppe technology and human innovation. Magnus accepts the role of captain as the new ship is launched on its maiden voyage. Dean’s thrilled to take a back seat on the adventure, but things don’t ever work out as planned for our hero.

As _Horizon_ heads into unknown space, they search for a way to reverse the miniaturization of an entire world in their possession. With recent attacks on Haven, the crew is on edge as they encounter a strange new space station, and witness one of the V-shaped invaders docked on arrival.

Join the newly formed crew of the flagship Horizon as they learn to work as a team and halt a looming invasion from happening on Haven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Academy (The Survivors Book Ten) *



  






*The Academy is a galaxy-class school, created to train the next generation of Gatekeepers.*

Jules Parker is attending the Academy, alongside her best friend Patty. When the Kold threaten everything her father and his friends have spent years building, she must reveal that her Iskios abilities are stronger than ever.

With Magnus and Slate away on the _Horizon_, and Mary working on the board of the Alliance of Worlds, Dean finds himself out of the action for the first time. He works on a plan to set a trap against the mysterious Kold, and things culminate as the looming attack grows, leaving Dean shocked to find someone he trusted has betrayed him.

The Academy is under attack, but will it still stand when the dust settles? Find out in the newest installment of the Survivors adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Old World (The Survivors Book Eleven) *



  






*Earth belongs to mankind once again. But not everyone has the same vision for the planet.*

Dean visits Earth, touring the colonies, and quickly learns that not all remaining humans are pleased with the new changes to their planet.

The Restorers are determined to build a pre-industrial revolution state, claiming technology will only destroy them again. Dean must infiltrate the group and learn their master plan before they go too far.

Meanwhile, Jules and Slate are helping relocate a race from a distant world when their ship is destroyed by an unknown enemy. They must navigate the strange planet in order to escape. Jules senses a dormant portal, but her abilities continue to remain unstable, forcing her to rely on her Academy training to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Discovery (The Survivors Book Twelve) *



  






*Dean Parker is now the captain of a sleek new Alliance starship. His mission is close to his heart.*

Jules has recently graduated as the youngest Gatekeeper in Academy history, and takes residence on her father’s newly appointed ship, Light. Together they must escort Brik, a being from the long-deserted world of Sterona, to his people’s distant home. The trek won’t be easy, but for the Parkers, nothing ever is.

Join Dean, Jules, and the rest of the elaborate crew in _New Discovery_, the twelfth book in the sweeping Survivors saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Old Secrets (The Survivors Book Thirteen) *



  






*The Zan’ra have returned. A Deity demands to be freed from his prison cell.*

Under the guidance of Fontem, Dean Parker heads to a distant planet, where he hopes one of the Terellion’s hidden treasures will help him stop an old enemy.

Jules’ loyalty is tested as she’s drawn to others of her own kind, but a secret might be what causes her eventual decision on which side to stand.

In an effort to thwart Lom of Pleva's disastrous plans, a world must be destroyed. Will it be enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Deities (The Survivors Book Fourteen) *



  






*The Zan’ra are disbanded. Jules has vanished to an unknown future.*

After a shocking betrayal, Dean Parker regroups, only to discover his daughter is missing.

Jules meets an unexpected ally, and together they seek to eradicate the biggest threat to her family: Lom of Pleva. Jules is torn as she grapples with the recent news of her birthright, but all is revealed in a truly epic showdown.

With ancient gods, and trouble brewing in the Alliance, the crew of Light has their hands full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Beginning (The Survivors Book Fifteen) *



  






*With their old enemy defeated, Dean and Jules can finally look ahead…*

Jules is back from an alternate dimension, having tied off all loose ends. She didn’t return alone. Together with this new ally, the Alliance of Worlds begins training a new fleet to defend against inevitable future threats.

With the revelation something alien may be residing within Slate, Dean and the team must follow a trail of clues to determine just where it hails from, and how dangerous it truly is.

Can Slate survive long enough to fight the invader? And will Jules learn to cope with being a normal teenage girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Lightning (The Thunder and Lightning Series Book 2)*



  






*The sequel to Red Thunder is “a cosmic coming-of-age novel . . . [with] enthralling everyday heroics” from a Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author (Paul Di Filippo, SciFi.com).*

It doesn’t matter that Ray Garcia-Strickland’s father was one of the first men on Mars. The now overdeveloped planet has lost its hip factor, its luxurious hotels—like the one Ray’s father manages—overrun with gravity-dependent tourists from Earth. Ray is over the Red Planet.

Soon he gets his own chance at interplanetary adventure, when an unknown object hits Earth and causes a massive tsunami. Ray heads back to Florida to help family and friends who’ve survived the devastation—and soon learns the so-called natural disaster could have unnatural consequences . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rolling Thunder (The Thunder and Lightning Series Book 3)*



  






*The third book in the Thunder and Lightning Series is “a smashing success . . . [with] action-packed, science-packed homages to Heinlein’s best work” (Cory Doctorow, Boing Boing).*

Navy lieutenant Podkayne, daughter of Ray Garcia-Strickland, is tired of her job as Martian consul in California—and Earth’s oppressive gravity. So she’s OK with getting called back to Mars even if it’s because her great-grandmother is sick and being put into suspended animation.

After a family reunion, Podkayne’s next port of call is Europa, one of Jupiter’s moons, where she can finally realize her dream of being a singer. But just when her life seems to be improving for the better, disaster strikes and Podkayne is put into her own state of suspension. Awakened ten years later, she will discover a solar system in turmoil—where the very survival of humanity is at risk . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anno Dracula: The Bloody Red Baron*



  






WAR IS HELL...

It is 1918 and Graf von Dracula is commander-in-chief of the armies ofGermany and Austria-Hungary. The War of the Great Powers in Europeis also a war between the living and the undead. Caught up in the conflict, Charles Beauregard, an old enemy of Dracula, his protegé Edwin Winthrop,and intrepid vampire reporter Kate Reed go head-to-head with the lethal vampire flying machine that is the Bloody Red Baron... In the brand-new novella _Vampire Romance_, Geneviève Dieudonné,newly returned to England, infiltrates a singular vampire gathering in the service of the Diogenes Club.

A brand-new edition, with additional novella, of the critically acclaimed, bestselling sequel to Anno Dracula. Written by popular novelist and movie critic Kim Newman, _The Bloody Red Baron_takes the story into the 20th century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Avengers: Everybody Wants to Rule the World: A Novel of the Marvel Universe (Marvel Novels Book 1)*



  






*First title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the classic Avengers story: Everybody Wants to Rule the World.*

HOW MANY VILLAINS DOES IT TAKE TO RULE THE WORLD?

Hydra has a synthetic pathogen that will make the entire human race dependent on them for the cure. A.I.M.'s newly developed nanotech compound to enslave humanity is dangerously close to contaminating the world's water supplies. Ultron is poised on the edge of Singularity, Earth's technology at his metallic fingertips. Dormammu has a plan to save the world--by claiming it as his own. The High Evolutionary is rewriting the human genome in a bid to turn humankind into a eugenic slave-race.

Everybody wants to rule the world--and only the isolated Avengers can stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Who is the Black Panther?: A Novel of the Marvel Universe (Marvel Novels Book 3) *



  






HE'S KNOWN AS THE BLACK PANTHER.
HIS HOME IS WAKANDA.
WELCOME TO T'CHALLA'S WORLD.

The African nation of Wakanda stood alone as an unconquerable land filled with incredible technological advancements for ten centuries. T'Challa, the latest in a lineage of warrior-kings, is the Black Panther, endowed with enhanced speed and strength, along with a suit made of the indestructible metal that secured his country's future: Vibranium. Now, outsiders have returned to plunder Wakanda's riches-including its store of the rare metal.

Leading this brutal assault is Klaw, an assassin with the blood of T'Challa's father on his hands. Klaw brings with him a powerful army of super-powered mercenaries, all hell-bent on raining death and destruction on this pristine land.

CAN THE BLACK PANTHER PREVAIL AGAINST
SUCH A MASSIVE INVADING FORCE?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Year of the Pitcher: Bob Gibson, Denny McLain, and the End of Baseball's Golden Age *



  






*The story of the remarkable 1968 baseball season. “Seldom does an era, and do sports personalities, come alive so vividly, and so unforgettably.” —The Boston Globe*

In 1968, two remarkable pitchers would dominate the game as well as the broadsheets. One was black, the other white. Bob Gibson, together with the St. Louis Cardinals, embodied an entire generation’s hope for integration at a heated moment in American history. Denny McLain, his adversary, was a crass self-promoter who eschewed the team charter and his Detroit Tigers teammates to zip cross-country in his own plane. For one season, the nation watched as these two men and their teams swept their respective league championships to meet at the World Series. Gibson set a major league record that year with a 1.12 ERA. McLain won more than 30 games in 1968, a feat not achieved since 1934 and untouched since. Together, the two have come to stand as iconic symbols, giving the fans “The Year of the Pitcher” and changing the game. Evoking a nostalgic season and its incredible characters, this is the story of one of the great rivalries in sports and an indelible portrait of the national pastime during a turbulent year—and the two men who electrified fans from all walks of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ice Bowl: The Green Bay Packers and Dallas Cowboys Season of 1967*



  






Some athletes never stop playing. Some rivalries transcend the gridiron. Some games last forever.

The Green Bay Packers and Dallas Cowboys engaged in a fierce rivalry in the 1966 season, culminating in the Packers defeating the Cowboys to win the NFL championship. The next year, they clashed again, and the result is a game that only needs three words to evoke lasting images from every player, every coach, and every fan who witnessed it: “The Ice Bowl.” The final game of the 1967 season has become one of the most storied contests in NFL history, and sportswriter Mike Shropshire, author of SEASONS IN HELL, brings it all back to life in his panoramic look at the events leading up to the game and how the game influenced both franchises going forward. With photos and insight into the players who battled, as well as those who witnessed, THE ICE BOWL is a must-read for fans of every down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pray for a Brave Heart *



  






It was 1953, and nothing could shake William Denning's resolve to leave the army and return to the States. Nothing, except one of the largest diamond hauls ever - which, in the wrong hands, on the wrong side of the Iron Curtain, was a potentially lethal force.

In a small village in the Swiss mountains, Denning discovered that there was not only a jewellery robbery at stake. In the ruthless world of espionage and international conspiracy his adversaries were the most unlikely people - and the most dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Marching Season (Michael Osbourne Book 2) *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Gabriel Allon series presents the second thriller featuring former CIA Agent Michael Osbourne, following The Mark of the Assassin.*

When the Good Friday peace accords are shattered with three savage acts of terrorism, Northern Ireland is blown back into the depths of conflict. And after his father-in-law is nominated to become the new American ambassador to London, retired CIA agent Michael Osbourne is drawn back into the game. He soon discovers that his father-in-law is marked for execution. And that he himself is once again in the crosshairs of a killer known only as October, one of the most merciless assassins the world has ever known...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Colony *



  






Harmsworth. A remote, mist-shrouded island in the Russian Arctic. Archaeology Professor Callum Ross makes the discovery of a lifetime: a prehistoric ice mummy preserved for thousands of years by the sub-zero temperatures. Only, they didn’t die of natural causes…

As Callum races to unravel the mystery of the mutilated corpse, others race to sabotage the expedition. He and his team are left stranded, and they are not alone on the island. Someone, or something relentless, is stalking them.
As the arctic mist descends and the death toll rises, the team is thrust into a nightmare fight for survival, involving submarines, cyber warfare and Spetsnaz. But none of this can prepare them for the real terror that survives deep within the island’s heart: a secret so ancient it’s been overlooked by time itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hammer to Fall (The Joe Wilderness Novels Book 3) *



  






*British agent Joe Wilderness returns in “Lawton’s ongoing recreation of Cold War chicanery . . . one of the great pleasures of modern spy fiction” (Mick Herron, award-winning author of the Slough House series).*

It’s London, the swinging sixties, and by all rights, MI6 spy Joe Wilderness should be having as good a time as James Bond. But alas, his postings are more grim than glamorous. In the wake of an embarrassing disaster for MI6 in a divided Berlin, Wilderness is reprimanded with a posting to remote northern Finland under the guise of a cultural exchange program to promote Britain abroad.

Bored by his work, with nothing to spy on, Wilderness strikes a deal with his old KGB pal Kostya to smuggle vodka into the USSR. But there is something fishy about why Kostya has suddenly turned up in Finland—and MI6 intelligence from London points to a connection with cobalt mining in the region, a critical component in the casing of the atomic bomb. Wilderness’s posting is getting more interesting by the minute, but more dangerous too.

Moving from the no-man’s-land of Cold War Finland to the wild days of the Prague Spring, and populated by old friends—including Inspector Troy—and old enemies alike, _Hammer to Fall_ is a gripping tale of deception and skullduggery, of art and politics—a page-turning story of the always-riveting life of the British spy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Book of Spies: A Novel (The Judd Ryder Books 1) *



  






For centuries, emperors, historians, and even the Vatican have tried to locate Ivan the Terrible's magnificent Library of Gold — a long-missing archive containing gold-covered, bejeweled books dating all the way back to the ancient Greeks. Now one of the volumes, _The Book of Spies,_ has surfaced, and along with it the highly secret book club that owns the Library of Gold. They form a cabal of the globe's most powerful men – men who will do anything to achieve their aims and protect their interests. When the CIA discovers a connection between the legendary library and a bank account linked to terrorists, they turn to rare books curator Eva Blake for help. Soon an attempt is made on Eva's life. Determined not only to survive but to uncover the truth, Eva turns to the only person she can trust—Judd Ryder, a former intelligence agent with his own agenda and a troubled past. Together, Judd and Eva embark on an international adventure from London to Rome, Istanbul, and Athens. Somehow they must do what no one else has been able to do – find the library and stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Uhura's Song (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 21)*



  






*Years ago, Lt. Uhura befriended a diplomat from Eeiauo, the land of graceful, cat-like beings. The two women exchanged songs and promised never to reveal their secret—but now, those songs may be the only hope to save the planets from a deadly epidemic.*

The U.S.S. _Enterprise™_ is orbiting Eeiauo in a desperate race to save the inhabitants before a deadly plague destroys them. Uhura's secret songs may hold the key to a cure—but the clues are veiled in layers of mystery and the inhabitants of Eeiauo aren't what they seem. But the plague is killing humans, threatening other planets—and Kirk must crack the code before the Starship _Enterprise_ succumbs!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Atonement (Star Trek: Voyager)*



  






*An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: Voyager—and the sequel to Protectors and Acts of Contrition!*

Admiral Kathryn Janeway faces a tribunal determined to execute her for supposed crimes committed during _Voyager_’s maiden trek through the Delta Quadrant. Captain Chakotay knows that the _Kinara_, several species now allied against the Full Circle fleet, are not all they appear to be.

The Confederacy of the Worlds of the First Quadrant—a pact he cannot trust—is his only hope for unraveling the _Kinara_’s true agenda and rescuing Admiral Janeway. Meanwhile, Seven and Tom Paris are forced to betray the trust of their superiors in a desperate bid to reveal the lengths to which a fellow officer has gone in the name of protecting the Federation from the legendary Caeliar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seven of Nine (Star Trek: Voyager Book 16) *



  






*Discover the astonishing story of Seven of Nine—one of the most fascinating and unforgettable characters in Star Trek history.*

Once she was Annika Hansen, an innocent child assimilated by the fearsome, all-conquering Borg. Now she is Seven of Nine, a unique mixture of human biology and Borg technology. Cut off from the collective that has been her only reality for most of her existence, and forced to join the crew of the USS_ Voyager_, she must come to grips with her surprising new environment—and her own lost individuality.

Seven of Nine has already captured the imagination of fans all over the world. Now the most sensational new character of the twenty-fourth century stars in her first full-length novel. Resistance is futile.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Surak's Soul (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 5) *



  






*In this thrilling and eye-opening Star Trek: Enterprise novel, T’Pol finds herself torn between the teachings of Vulcan and the regulations of Starfleet.*

You are alone in the dark reaches of space, surrounded by aliens who do not understand who you are and what you are, and who will not accept your beliefs. Under such circumstances, an emotional human would feel lost, cut off, adrift, but Sub-Commander T’Pol is a Vulcan, and Vulcans control their emotions. However, no other Vulcan has served for longer than a few weeks on a human ship. Has she, as others imply, lost her way?

Pulled, once again, into one of Captain Archer’s dangerously impulsive attempts to make first contact, the sub-commander finds her life threatened. T’Pol reacts, draws her phase pistol and kills. It was a simple act of self-defense. But is killing ever simple? Has she forsaken the teachings of Surak?

Determined to be true to her heritage, T’Pol forswears violence. She tells Captain Archer that never again will she kill—even if ordered. Is she, as Archer suggests, endangering the entire ship?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Desperate Hours *



  






*An all-original novel based upon the explosive new series on CBS All Access.*

Aboard the _Starship Shenzhou_, Lieutenant Michael Burnham, a human woman raised and educated among Vulcans, is promoted to acting first officer. But if she wants to keep the job, she must prove to Captain Philippa Georgiou that she deserves to have it.

She gets her chance when the _Shenzhou_ must protect a Federation colony that is under attack by an ancient alien vessel that has surfaced from the deepest fathoms of the planet’s dark, uncharted sea.

As the menace from this mysterious vessel grows stronger, Starfleet declares the colony expendable in the name of halting the threat. To save thousands of innocent lives, Burnham must infiltrate the alien ship. But to do so, she needs to face the truth of her troubled past, and seek the aid of a man she has tried to avoid her entire life—until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: The Way to the Stars *



  






*An original novel based on the explosive new TV series Star Trek: Discovery!*

Despite being an inexperienced Starfleet cadet, Sylvia Tilly became essential to the USS_ Discovery _finding its way back home from the Mirror Universe. But how did she find that courage? From where did she get that steel? Who nurtured that spark of brilliance?_ The Way to the Stars _recounts for fans everywhere the untold story of Tilly’s past.

It’s not easy being sixteen, especially when everyone expects great things from Tilly. It’s even harder when her mother and father are Federation luminaries, not to mention pressing her to attend one of the best schools that the Federation has to offer. Tilly wants to achieve great things—even though she hasn’t quite worked out how to do that or what it is she wants to do. But this year, everything will change for Tilly, as she about to embark upon the adventure of a lifetime—an adventure that will take her ever closer to the stars…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Battle of Betazed (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *



  






*Counselor Deanna Troi and the crew of the USS Enterprise work to carry out a perilous and desperate plan to stop the invasion of her home planet of Betazed by the Dominion conquerors.*

In the darkest hours of the Dominion War, as the Federation’s downfall seemed ever more certain, Jem’Hadar and Cardassian forces conquered Betazed, the homeworld of Deanna Troi. Their victory sent shock waves through the Alpha Quadrant, and put the Dominion within striking distance of Vulcan, Andor, Tellar, and possibly Earth itself.

To secure their position in the very heart of the Federation, the Cardassians begin constructing space station Sentok Nor in orbit of Betazed. The station is to serve as both the seat of the Dominion occupation and the site of horrific experiments by Cardassia’s foremost exobiologist, the infamous Dr. Crell Moset.

With Starfleet’s forces spread too thickly in the ongoing struggle to retake Betazed outright, the USS_ Enterprise_ along with some old and new friends, is deployed to carry out a dangerous and desperate plan. But no matter what the outcome, the consequences could alter Betazed irrevocably, forcing Deanna Troi to choose between her world’s survival and its very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spillover: Animal Infections and the Next Human Pandemic*



  






*A masterpiece of science reporting that tracks the animal origins of emerging human diseases, Spillover is “fascinating and terrifying … a real-life thriller with an outcome that affects us all” (Elizabeth Kolbert, author of The Sixth Extinction).*

In 2020, the novel coronavirus gripped the world in a global pandemic and led to the death of hundreds of thousands. The source of the previously unknown virus? Bats. This phenomenon—in which a new pathogen comes to humans from wildlife—is known as spillover, and it may not be long before it happens again.

Prior to the emergence of our latest health crisis, renowned science writer David Quammen was traveling the globe to better understand spillover’s devastating potential. For five years he followed scientists to a rooftop in Bangladesh, a forest in the Congo, a Chinese rat farm, and a suburban woodland in New York, and through high-biosecurity laboratories. He interviewed survivors and gathered stories of the dead. He found surprises in the latest research, alarm among public health officials, and deep concern in the eyes of researchers.

_Spillover_ delivers the science, the history, the mystery, and the human anguish of disease outbreaks as gripping drama. And it asks questions more urgent now than ever before: From what innocent creature, in what remote landscape, will the Next Big One emerge? Are pandemics independent misfortunes, or linked? Are they merely happening to us, or are we somehow causing them? What can be done? Quammen traces the origins of Ebola, Marburg, SARS, avian influenza, Lyme disease, and other bizarre cases of spillover, including the grim, unexpected story of how AIDS began from a single Cameroonian chimpanzee. The result is more than a clarion work of reportage. It’s also the elegantly told tale of a quest, through time and landscape, for a new understanding of how our world works—and how we can survive within it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Women Warriors: An Unexpected History*



  






*Who says women don’t go to war? From Vikings and African queens to cross-dressing military doctors and WWII Russian fighter pilots, these are the stories of women for whom battle was not a metaphor.*

The woman warrior is always cast as an anomaly—Joan of Arc, not GI Jane. But women, it turns out, have always gone to war. In this fascinating and lively world history, Pamela Toler not only introduces us to women who took up arms, she also shows why they did it and what happened when they stepped out of their traditional female roles to take on other identities.

These are the stories of women who fought because they wanted to, because they had to, or because they could. Among the warriors you’ll meet are:

** Tomyris*, ruler of the Massagetae, who killed Cyrus the Great of Persia when he sought to invade her lands
*** The West African ruler *Amina of Hausa*, who led her warriors in a campaign of territorial expansion for more than 30 years
** Boudica*, who led the Celtic tribes of Britain into a massive rebellion against the Roman Empire to avenge the rapes of her daughters
** The Trung sisters, Trung Trac and Trung Nhi*, who led an untrained army of 80,000 troops to drive the Chinese empire out of Vietnam
** The Joshigun*, a group of 30 combat-trained Japanese women who fought against the forces of the Meiji emperor in the late 19th century
** Lakshmi Bai*, Rani of Jhansi, who was regarded as the “bravest and best” military leader in the 1857 Indian Mutiny against British rule
** Maria Bochkareva*, who commanded Russia’s first all-female battalion—the First Women’s Battalion of Death—during WWII
** Buffalo Calf Road Woman*, the Cheyenne warrior who knocked General Custer off his horse at the Battle of Little Bighorn
** Juana Azurduy de Padilla*, a mestiza warrior who fought in at least 16 major battles against colonizers of Latin America and who is a national hero in Bolivia and Argentina today
*** And many more spanning from ancient times through the 20th century.

By considering the ways in which their presence has been erased from history, Toler reveals that women have always fought—not in spite of being women but because they are women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rome Versus Carthage: The War at Sea *



  






The epic struggle between Carthage and Rome, two of the superpowers of the ancient world, is most famous for land battles in Italy, on the Iberian peninsula and in North Africa. But warfare at sea, which played a vital role in the First and Second Punic Wars, rarely receives the attention it deserves. And it is the monumental clashes of the Carthaginian and Roman fleets in the Mediterranean that are the focus of Christa Steinby's absorbing study. She exploits new evidence, including the latest archaeological discoveries, and she looks afresh at the ancient sources and quotes extensively from them. In particular she shows how the Romans' seafaring tradition and their skill, determination and resourcefulness eventually gave them a decisive advantage. In doing so, she overturns the myths and misunderstandings that have tend to distort our understanding of Roman naval warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Tulip: The Life and Myth of Erich Hartmann, the World's Top Fighter Ace*



  






_Black Tulip_ is the dramatic story of history's top fighter ace, _Luftwaffe_ pilot Erich Hartmann. It's also the story of how his service under Hitler was simplified and elevated to Western mythology during the Cold War.

Over 1,404 wartime missions, Hartmann claimed a staggering 352 airborne kills, and his career contains all the dramas you would expect. There were the frostbitten fighter sweeps over the Eastern Front, drunken forays to Hitler’s Eagle’s Nest, a decade of imprisonment in the wretched Soviet POW camps, and further military service during the Cold War that ended with conflict and angst. 

Just when Hartmann’s second career was faltering, he was adopted by a network of writers and commentators personally invested in his welfare and reputation. These men, mostly Americans, published elaborate, celebratory stories about Hartmann and his elite fraternity of _Luftwaffe_ pilots. With each dogfight tale put into print, Hartmann’s legacy became loftier and more secure, and his complicated service in support of Nazism faded away. A simplified, one-dimensional account of his life—devoid of the harder questions about allegiance and service under Hitler—has gone unchallenged for almost a generation.

_Black Tulip_ locates the ambiguous truth about Hartmann and so much of the German _Wehrmacht_ in general: that many of these men were neither full-blown Nazis nor impeccable knights. They were complex, contradictory, and elusive. This book portrays a complex human rather than the heroic caricature we’re used to, and it argues that the tidy, polished hero stories we’ve inherited about men like Hartmann say as much about those who've crafted them as they do about the heroes themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tirpitz: The Life and Death of Germany's Last Super Battleship*



  






*The authors of Bismarck deliver “a very good account of the Tirpitz and of the naval war in the North Atlantic and Norwegian waters” during World War II (NYMAS Review).*

After the Royal Navy’s bloody high seas campaign to kill the mighty Bismarck, the Allies were left with an uncomfortable truth—the German behemoth had a twin sister. Slightly larger than her sibling, the Tirpitz was equally capable of destroying any other battleship afloat, as well as wreaking havoc on Allied troop and supply convoys. For the next three and a half years, the Allies launched a variety of attacks to remove Germany’s last serious surface threat, hidden within fjords along the Norwegian coast.

Trying an indirect approach, the British launched one of the war’s most daring commando raids—at St. Nazaire—in order to knock out the last drydock in Europe capable of servicing the Tirpitz. Of over six hundred commandos and sailors in the raid, more than half were lost during an all-night battle that succeeded, at least, in knocking out the drydock. It was not until November 1944 that the Tirpitz finally succumbed to British aircraft armed with ten-thousand–pound Tallboy bombs, the ship capsizing at last with the loss of one thousand sailors.

In this book, military historians Niklas Zetterling and Michael Tamelander, authors of _Bismarck: The Final Days of Germany’s Greatest Battleship_, illuminate the strategic implications and dramatic battles surrounding the Tirpitz, a ship that may have had greater influence on the course of World War II than her more famous sister.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalingrad: City on Fire *



  






So much has been written about the Battle of Stalingrad – the Soviet victory that turned the tide of the Second World War – that we should know everything about it. But the history of the war, and the battle, is evolving and is being written anew, and Alexey Isaev’s engrossing account is a striking example of this fresh approach.

By bringing together previously unpublished Russian archive material – strategic directives and orders, after-action reports and official records of all kinds – with the vivid recollections of soldiers who were there, in the front lines, he reconstructs what happened in extraordinary detail. The evidence leads him to question common assumptions about the conduct of the battle – about the use of tanks and mechanized forces, for instance, and the combat capability, and tenacity, of the defeated and surrounded German Sixth Army in the last weeks before it surrendered.

His gripping narrative carries the reader through the course of the entire battle from the first small-scale encounters on the approaches to Stalingrad in July 1942, through the intense continuous fighting through the city, to the encirclement, the beating back of the relieving force and the capitulation of the Sixth Army in February 1943.

Alexey Isaev’s latest book is an important contribution to the literature on this decisive battle. It offers a thought-provoking revised view of events for readers who are already familiar with the story, and it is a fascinating introduction for those who are coming to it for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lives Of Dax (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *



  






*Three hundred fifty-seven years, nine lives, one soul—all are Drax.*

Mother, father, engineer, ambassador, scientist, statesman, serial killer, Starfleet officer: At one time or another, Dax has been all of these things and more. The near-immortal part of a composite species known as the Trill, Dax is a sentient, wormlike symbiont joined body and mind to a succession of humanoid hosts, carrying the memories of each lifetime into the next. Each incarnation is different. Each has its own personality, its own triumphs, its own tragedies, its own dreams—and each one is Dax.

Here for the first time are tales from the lives of one of the most unique and compelling _Star Trek_ characters ever created, told by voices as diverse as the hosts themselves: Steven Barnes, Michael Jan Friedman, L. A. Graf, Jeffrey Long, S. D. Perry, Judith and Garfield Reeves-Stevens, Kristine Kathryn Rusch, Robert Simpson, and Susan Wright.

Much more than an anthology, this unique collection of stories weaves the tapestry of one being's life...through three and a half centuries of history in the _Star Trek_ universe.

Imagine who she's known. Imagine what he's seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Die Standing*



  






*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

No one in the history of histories has lost more than Philippa Georgiou, ruler of the Terran Empire. Forced to take refuge in the Federation’s universe, she bides her time until Section 31, a rogue spy force within Starfleet, offers her a chance to work as their agent. She has no intention of serving under anyone else, of course; her only interest is escape.

But when a young Trill, Emony Dax, discovers a powerful interstellar menace, Georgiou recognizes it as a superweapon that escaped her grasp in her own universe. Escorted by a team sent by an untrusting Federation to watch over her, the emperor journeys to a region forbidden to travelers. But will what she finds there end the threat—or give “Agent Georgiou” the means to create her old empire anew?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Jack Reacher Cases: Complete Books #1, #2 & #3 (The Jack Reacher Cases Boxset) *



  






*A USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES

Three full-length JACK REACHER Cases Books – Novels #1, #2 & #3*

Set in the REACHER universe by permission of LEE CHILD.

Book One: A HARD MAN TO FORGET. Former FBI agent Lauren Pauling met Jack Reacher in THE HARD WAY, the 10th Jack Reacher novel by Lee Child. Now, Pauling investigates the murder of a man with ties to Jack Reacher. She and her partner Michael Tallon quickly realize they're dealing with much more than a missing persons case, and soon they're in a deadly race to stop a terrifying act of mass murder.

Book Two: THE RIGHT MAN FOR REVENGE. In this fast-paced, riveting thriller, former FBI agent and current private investigator Lauren Pauling receives a mysterious message saying Jack Reacher is dead. Soon, Pauling is on the hunt for a killer and the case quickly collides with Michael Tallon, who is looking into the disappearance of young woman. Pauling and Tallon are thrown into a sordid world of drug traffickers and professional killers.

Book Three: A MAN MADE FOR KILLING. Former FBI agent Lauren Pauling is summoned to the home of a billionaire whose daughter has died in an accident. However, he feels her death was no accident. He also claims that Jack Reacher is working on the case, and has requested Lauren Pauling's help. Pauling finds herself on a mysterious island owned by the military, trying to track down a killer, and reconnect with Jack Reacher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eight *



  






*The “fascinating” #1 international bestseller of a quest across centuries by two intrepid women to reunite the pieces of a powerful, ancient chess set (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

A fabulous, bejeweled chess set that belonged to Charlemagne has been buried in a Pyrenees abbey for a thousand years. As the bloody French Revolution rages in Paris, the nuns dig it up and scatter its pieces across the globe because, when united, the set contains a secret power that could topple civilizations. To keep the set from falling into the wrong hands, two novices, Valentine and Mireille, embark on an adventure that begins in the streets of Paris and leads to Russia, Egypt, Corsica, and into the heart of the Algerian Sahara.

Two hundred years later, while on assignment in Algeria, computer expert Catherine Velis finds herself drawn unwillingly into the deadly “Game” still swirling around the legendary chess set—a game that will require her to risk her life and match wits with diabolical forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Templar's Revenge (A James Acton Thriller, #19) *



  






** A USA TODAY BESTSELLER FROM MILLION COPY SELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *

ARE EIGHT CENTURIES OF DUTY AND HONOR ABOUT TO COME TO AN END?*

The True Cross, revered by Christianity as that upon which Jesus Christ was crucified, was lost to the Muslims led by Saladin during the Battle of Hattin on July 4th, 1187 AD.

This is history as it was written.

But it is wrong.

Join Archaeology Professor James Acton and his wife Laura Palmer, as they are thrust into the middle of a bitter conflict between what remains of the Knights Templar, torn apart over an oath sworn 800 years ago, an oath that may destroy them once and for all, taking Acton and Laura with them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cylon Curse (A James Acton Thriller, #22)*



  






*IN 632 BC, ONE MAN ATTEMPTED TO STOP THE BIRTH OF DEMOCRACY.
AND TODAY, THE INNOCENT WILL PAY ONCE AGAIN FOR HIS ACTIONS.*

When the Oracle of Delphi urges Olympic hero Cylon to stage a coup and seize control of Athens, he immediately attempts to fulfill her prophecy, but as history has recorded, not all went according to plan.

Almost three thousand years later, Archaeology Professor James Acton and his wife, Laura Palmer, are invited to one of the greatest discoveries in decades, an ancient burial mound outside Athens, Greece. But their invitation is issued under false pretenses, and they soon find themselves embroiled in a mystery that quickly erupts into catastrophic violence, leaving an even deeper puzzle that must be solved before more innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Panther (John Corey Book 6)*



  






Anti-Terrorist Task Force agent John Corey and his wife, FBI agent Kate Mayfield, have been posted overseas to Sana'a, Yemen-one of the most dangerous places in the Middle East. While there, they will be working with a small team to track down one of the masterminds behind the USS _Cole_ bombing: a high-ranking Al Qaeda operative known as The Panther. Ruthless and elusive, he's wanted for multiple terrorist acts and murders-and the U.S. government is determined to bring him down, no matter the cost. As latecomers to a deadly game, John and Kate don't know the rules, the players, or the score. What they do know is that there is more to their assignment than meets the eye-and that the hunters are about to become the hunted.

Filled with breathtaking plot turns and told in John Corey's inimitable voice, The Panther is a brilliant depiction of one of the most treacherous countries in the world and raises disturbing questions about whether we can ever know who our enemies - or our allies - really are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Radiant Angel (John Corey Book 7)*



  






*Prescient and chilling, DeMille's #1 New York Times bestselling novel takes us into the heart of a new Cold War with a clock-ticking plot that has Manhattan in its crosshairs.*

After a showdown with the notorious Yemeni terrorist known as The Panther, John Corey has left the Anti-Terrorist Task Force and returned home to New York City, taking a job with the Diplomatic Surveillance Group. Although Corey's new assignment with the DSG-surveilling Russian diplomats working at the U.N. Mission-is thought to be "a quiet end," he is more than happy to be out from under the thumb of the FBI and free from the bureaucracy of office life.

But Corey realizes something the U.S. government doesn't: The all-too-real threat of a newly resurgent Russia.

When Vasily Petrov, a colonel in the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service posing as a diplomat with the Russian U.N. Mission, mysteriously disappears from a Russian oligarch's party in Southampton, it's up to Corey to track him down. What are the Russians up to and why? Is there a possible nuclear threat, a so-called radiant angel? Will Corey find Petrov and put a stop to whatever he has planned before it's too late? Or will Corey finally be outrun and outsmarted, with America facing the prospect of a crippling attack unlike anything it's ever seen before?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Amber Secret (The Relic Hunters Book 3) *



  






*A vanished relic. A deadly prize.*

The half-mad explorer Dante Caruso swears he’s found a fabled Russian relic called the Amber Room, and he’s attracting the wrong kind of attention. A ruthless team of Ukrainian relic hunters called R24 has kidnapped him and his family; they want to know where the Amber Room is—and they’ll spill blood to find it.

Nobody knows treasure hunting like Guy Bodie and his crew. But abduction is the last thing they expect. The R24 forces Guy, his treasure hunters, and Caruso at gunpoint to traverse the vast, unforgiving Tatra Mountains and find the Amber Room. If they fail, the R24 will end them. And if they run, the hunters will become the hunted.

Armed only with Caruso’s dubious instructions, Guy and his crew must find the Amber Room at all costs. Will they solve the deadly mystery of this long-lost relic, or will they die trying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Texas Storm (The Executioner Book 1 *



  






*In the oil fields of Texas, the Executioner discovers a daring Mafia plot*

The plane comes in low, dropping its sole passenger on the edge of the oilfield known as Klingman’s Wells. Wearing all black, his chest crisscrossed with ammunition, Mack Bolan begins his assault on the facility. With his two favorite pistols and a handful of grenades, he cripples this mob-run drilling site, causing enough chaos to allow him to escape unharmed—and rescue the kidnapped woman who is trapped inside.

Bolan’s one-man war against organized crime has hamstrung the mob’s gambling operations and stopped its corruption of Washington. Desperate for funds, the syndicate has infiltrated the Texas oil industry, starting with Klingman’s Wells. To save the Lone Star State from mob rule, the Executioner hits one Mafia stronghold after another in a tornado of destruction that is appropriately Texas size.

Texas Storm _is the 18th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Canadian Crisis (The Executioner Book 24) *



  






*With the help of a Canadian operative, the Executioner defends Montreal*

In a grimy bistro on the north side of Buffalo, a few American mobsters are dining with a Canadian contact when death bursts through the door. His eyes icy, his clothes pitch black, Mack Bolan takes out every American at the table but lets the Canadian live. Andre Chebleu is an undercover operative who has come across the border to infiltrate the American syndicate, and Mack Bolan will need his help if he is going to save Canada from the mob.

His endless war against the forces of the Mafia have made most of America unsafe for organized crime, so Bolan’s enemies have set their sights on Quebec, where radical separatists have destabilized the local government. Only Bolan and Chebleu can rescue Montreal from chaos and save the Great White North from becoming a living hell. 

Canadian Crisis _is the 24th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dixie Convoy (The Executioner Book 27) *



  






*In the heart of the Deep South, the Executioner starts a new Civil War*

In a grassy field in North Georgia, Mack Bolan pays tribute to the men who died at Chickamauga. For more than a century, the battlefields of the Civil War have been peaceful memorials, but on a lonely stretch of highway outside Atlanta, the one-man army known as the Executioner is about to open a new battle. His target is the Mafia, which has long used the Georgia highways to smuggle cigarettes, whiskey, and stolen electronics. Lately, something far more sinister has been creeping up from the South: heroin, by the truckload. Bolan is here to cut the connection.

To protect the innocent truckers hauling the Mafia goods, Bolan lets them drop their cargo before he destroys it. When the white powder fails to arrive at its destination, the mob comes after Bolan, and the highways of the South become a battleground.

Dixie Convoy _is the 27th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rama Revealed *



  






*In the New York Times–bestselling conclusion to the award-winning Rama series, a human colony aboard Rama III approaches the ultimate confrontation.*

Two thousand humans have been trapped on the enormous spaceship _Rama III_, bound for the Raman Node orbiting Sirius. As they hurtle through interstellar space, the human population has formed a violent authoritarian society—one that has imprisoned astronaut Nicole Wakefield. After a daring escape with help from her husband Richard, the Wakefields flee into the labyrinthine bowels of the ship, where they find themselves in the domain of the octospiders—technologically advanced beings that may be friend or foe.

As the human colony pursues the Wakefields, the situation aboard _Rama III_ approaches all-out war. But Rama’s Nodal intelligence is always watching . . .

Written by Clarke’s longtime collaborator Gentry Lee, _Rama Revealed_ marks the climax of the popular and critically acclaimed Rama series—in which humans finally encounter the advanced alien intelligences behind the vast and mysterious spaceships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Plague Ship: Sci-Fi Novel *



  






Plague Ship follows the adventures of Dane Thorson, a Cargo-master-apprentice on the Free Trader rocket ship the Solar Queen. Free Traders take on trading contracts on remote and recently discovered planets, which can be dangerous and unpredictable. The Solar Queen has recently obtained a valuable trading contract on the planet Sargol and are building a relationship with one of the races on the planet, the cat-like Salariki. The process goes slowly till the Salariki discover that the Solar Queen is carrying catnip and other plants from Terra that are unknown on Sargol. The traders exchange what little of the plants they have for the rare and valuable Koros stones and collect a native red-colored wood to exchange at home. A few days after leaving the planet, several members of the crew suffer from attacks, which start with severe headaches and end in a semi-coma state. Only 4 of the younger members of the crew are unaffected, including Dane Thorson. Upon exiting hyperspace on return to the vicinity of Terra, the crew discovers that they are pariah and have been declared a plague ship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Belt Quadrilogy: Books 1-4*



  






*Grab all four books of the thrilling BELT series, in this great value 1000+ page sci-fi box set!*

Commander Scott McNabb and the crew of the science vessel, Hermes, are three years into a five-year-long survey of the asteroid belt when they discover a derelict spaceship in orbit around a binary asteroid. The ship contains an experimental quantum device, lost while en route to a research colony on Europa.

However, once word of the crew’s discovery gets out, they soon realize that ownership of this technology could fundamentally change the balance of power within the colonized worlds, and they now find themselves at the very nexus of a system-wide conflict.

Their fight for survival plays out across the solar system, from the mining outposts of the asteroid belt to the moons of Jupiter and Saturn, and from the great Martian city of Jezero to an irradiated wasteland on Earth.

This is an epic tale of humanity’s struggle for survival and meaning in a time when artificial intelligence has finally out-paced our own ability to control it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wholesale Slaughter: The Complete Series Books 1-6: ( A Military Sci-Fi Box Set) *



  






*Six complete books. 2000+ pages of explosive, mech military sci-fi action from Rick Partlow, the Amazon #1 bestselling author of the Drop Trooper Series.*

Logan Conner will do anything to save his people, even if it means giving up his name, his title and his honor to become a mercenary mech-warrior, the dregs of the galaxy. 

Because only as Jonathan Slaughter the leader of the Wholesale Slaughter mercenary company, can he infiltrate enemy territory and retrieve the technological secrets of a lost empire. 

And if they have to fight their way through pirates, bandits and an enemy task force to get there, well…they’re Wholesale Slaughter. Kicking ass is what they do.

And if what they do brings war back to their own front door, so be it. They'll answer the call and defend their homeworld. Because again, Kicking ass is what they do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gateway to the Galaxy Universe: The Complete Military Space Opera Series *



  






*The Corps Chooses You*

The Arilion Knights have faded to legend. Famed warriors of this galactic order have not been required to fight the darkness in the universe for centuries, until now.

Frank Wolffe and Emma Jackson will soon learn that the mantle is heavy. The path is dangerous but what it takes has always lain within.

No hero does is alone. Along the way they'll find allies that will become friends. Together they'll roar into the night and fight for the light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Contingency War Boxed Set: The Complete Four Book Series*



  






*Get all four books in The Contingency War Series for one low price. More than 1,100 pages of epic space opera action and adventure with unique heroes and twists that you won’t see coming. Over 1.5 Million Page Reads and counting!*

_*From book one:*_

No-one comes in peace. Every being in the galaxy wants something, and is willing to take it by force.

The Hedalt were no different. They came from the distant reaches of the galaxy to wage war. Their fleet wanted to take Earth for its prize, but we were ready. We were stronger.

For years, we fought them, ship-to-ship, until we scattered their forces and drove them back. Pursuing the Hedalt fleet to their home world, we delivered the decisive blow. We nuked their planet and wiped them out for good.

Or so we thought.

For decades, Earth Fleet sent out Deep Space Recon missions to scour the galaxy and clean up the remnants of the Hedalt Empire. Eventually, we found only ghosts – empty outposts and long-dead colonies.

But, close to the edge of known space, I – Captain Taylor Ray – and my crew are about to make a discovery that will change everything.

The war isn’t over. The war has yet to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sex and the City *



  






*Sex and the City—the original stories that started it all—now available as an eBook!*

_Sex and the City_ is a fantastic and sometimes terrifying foray into the hearts, minds, and mating habits of modern-day New Yorkers. Traveling in packs from lavish parties to high-end clubs, Bushnell’s vividly candid characters live out the never-ending search for the perfect relationship. Bushnell’s firsthand commentary on the behavior of the rich and famous is by turns witty and shocking, and always boldly true. In these pages you will meet “Carrie,” the young writer looking for love in all the wrong places; “Samantha Jones,” the successful proto-cougar who approaches sex just like a man; and “Mr. Big,” the captain of industry who jumps from one bed to the next.

Equal parts soap opera, gossip page, sociological study, and dating manual, Sex and the City, Candace Bushnell’s former _New York Observer_ column, has attracted a cult following and been adapted into two major motion pictures and one of the most popular TV series of our time. This is the groundbreaking work that both decoded and shaped a culture and a generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All Together Dead (Sookie Stackhouse Book 7) *



  






*Louisiana cocktail waitress Sookie Stackhouse is stuck in the middle of a vampire gathering on the verge of disaster in the seventh novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.
*
Sookie Stackhouse has her hands full with shapeshifter Quinn—a possible new man in her life—and the upcoming central U.S. Vampire Summit on the shores of Lake Michigan. Sookie's job at the summit is to support Vampire Queen Sophie-Anne, whose power base was weakened by hurricane damage to New Orleans. But Sookie is about to discover just how dangerous that job can be, as she is drawn further and further into the vampire world...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Johnny Carson *



  






“A close look at how show business power corrupts . . . The dishiest read of the year.” – Janet Maslin, “Ten Favorite Books of the Year,” _New York Times_
“Here’s Johnny!” Probably everyone in America knows the phrase, whether they watched every episode of _The Tonight Show_ or none because they had to go to bed early on school nights. From 1962 to 1992, Johnny Carson and his _Tonight Show_ dominated the American consciousness.

Henry Bushkin was Carson’s best friend and lawyer during that period, and his book is a tautly rendered and remarkably nuanced portrait of Carson, revealing not only how he truly was, but why. Bushkin explains why Carson, a voracious (and very talented) womanizer, felt he always had to be married; why he couldn’t visit his son in the hospital and wouldn’t attend his mother’s funeral; and much more. _Johnny Carson_ is by turns shocking, poignant, and uproarious — written with a novelist’s eye for detail, a screenwriter’s ear for dialogue, and a knack for comic timing that Carson himself would relish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Beginning or the End: How Hollywood—and America—Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb *



  






*One of Vanity Fair’s 21 Best Books of 2020

The shocking and significant story of how the White House and Pentagon scuttled an epic Hollywood production.*

Soon after atomic bombs exploded over Hiroshima and Nagasaki in 1945, MGM set out to make a movie studio chief Louis B. Mayer called “the most important story” he would ever film: a big budget dramatization of the Manhattan Project and the invention and use of the revolutionary new weapon.

Over at Paramount, Hal B. Wallis was ramping up his own film version. His screenwriter: the novelist Ayn Rand, who saw in physicist J. Robert Oppenheimer the model for a character she was sketching for _Atlas Shrugged_.

Greg Mitchell’s _The Beginning or the End_ chronicles the first efforts of American media and culture to process the Atomic Age. A movie that began as a cautionary tale inspired by atomic scientists aiming to warn the world against a nuclear arms race would be drained of all impact due to revisions and retakes ordered by President Truman and the military—for reasons of propaganda, politics, and petty human vanity (this _was_ Hollywood).

Mitchell has found his way into the lofty rooms, from Washington to California, where it happened, unearthing hundreds of letters and dozens of scripts that show how wise intentions were compromised in favor of defending the use of the bomb and the imperatives of postwar politics. As in his acclaimed Cold War true-life thriller _The Tunnels_, he exposes how our implacable American myth-making mechanisms distort our history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deadly Deceits: My 25 Years in the CIA (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 11)*



  






*A veteran of the Central Intelligence Agency unmasks its culture of lethal lies in this devastating exposé, now with a new foreword by David MacMichael.*

Ralph W. McGehee was a patriot, dedicated to the American way of life and the international fight against Communism. Following his graduation with honors from Notre Dame, McGehee was recruited by the Central Intelligence Agency in 1952 and quickly became an able and enthusiastic cold warrior. Stationed in Southeast Asia in the mid-1960s, he worked to stem the Communist tide that was sweeping through the region, first in Thailand and later in Vietnam.

But despite his notable successes in reversing enemy influence among the local peasants and villagers, McGehee found himself increasingly alienated from a company culture built on deceit and wholesale manipulation of the truth. While his country was being pulled deeper and deeper into the Vietnam quagmire, McGehee awoke to a chilling reality: The CIA was not a gatherer of actual intelligence to be employed in a legitimate war against dangerous enemies, but a tool of the president’s foreign-policy staff designed solely to stifle the truth and fabricate “facts” that supported the agency’s often immoral agenda.

With courage and candor, Ralph McGehee illuminates the CIA’s dark catalog of misdeeds in his stunning, no-holds-barred memoir of a life in the service of deception. Startling, eye-opening, and infuriating, _Deadly Deceits _is an honest and unflinching insider’s look at a toxic government agency that the author cogently argues has no useful purpose and no moral right to exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Queen of Scots: The True Life of Mary Stuart *



  






*This Whitbread Award–winning biography and basis for the film Mary Queen of Scots starring Saoirse Ronan and Margot Robbie “reads like Shakespearean drama” (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

“A triumph . . . A masterpiece full of fire and tragedy.” —Amanda Foreman, author of _Georgiana_

In the first full-scale biography of Mary Stuart in more than thirty years, John Guy creates an intimate and absorbing portrait of one of history’s greatest women, depicting her world and her place in the sweep of history with stunning immediacy. Bringing together all surviving documents and uncovering a trove of new sources for the first time, Guy dispels the popular image of Mary Queen of Scots as a romantic leading lady—achieving her ends through feminine wiles—and establishes her as the intellectual and political equal of Elizabeth I.

Through Guy’s pioneering research and superbly readable prose, we come to see Mary as a skillful diplomat, maneuvering ingeniously among a dizzying array of factions that sought to control or dethrone her. Queen of Scots is an enthralling, myth-shattering look at a complex woman and ruler and her time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Real Falstaff: Sir John Fastolf and the Hundred Years War *



  






That trunk of humours, that bolting-hutch of beastliness, that swolen parcel of dropsies, that huge bombard of sack, that stuffed cloak-bag of guts, that roasted Manningtree-ox with the pudding in his belly, that reverend vice, that grey iniquity, that father ruffian, that vanity in years... wherein is he good but to taste sack and drink it... wherein worthy but in nothing. Prince Hal on Falstaff (Henry IV Part I, Act II, Scene 4) Sir John Fastolf was one of the most famous English knights and military commanders of the Hundred Years War, and is commonly thought to be a model for Sir John Falstaff, one of Shakespeares greatest characters. This book examines the link in full. Most of Fastolfs life was spent fighting the French, and he lived long enough to witness both the triumphs of Henry V, and the disasters of the 1450s. He was one of the last representatives of generations of brave but often brutal English soldiers who made their careers and their fortunes waging war in France. His story and the story of declining English fortunes during the last phase of the war are the subject of Stephen Coopers fascinating new study. He retraces the entire course of Fastolfs long life, but he concentrates on his many campaigns. A vivid picture of the old soldier emerges and of the French wars in which he played such a prominent part. But the author also explores Fastolfs legacy his connection to the Paston family, which is famous for the Paston letters, and the use Shakespeare made of Fastolfs name, career and character when he created Sir John Falstaff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*West from Appomattox: The Reconstruction of America after the Civil War *



  






The story of Reconstruction is not simply about the rebuilding of the South after the Civil War. In many ways, the late nineteenth century defined modern America, as Southerners, Northerners, and Westerners forged a national identity that united three very different regions into a country that could become a world power.

A sweeping history of the United States from the era of Abraham Lincoln to the presidency of Theodore Roosevelt, this engaging book tracks the formation of the American middle class while stretching the boundaries of our understanding of Reconstruction. Historian Heather Cox Richardson ties the North and West into the post–Civil War story that usually focuses narrowly on the South.

By weaving together the experiences of real individuals who left records in their own words—from ordinary Americans such as a plantation mistress, a Native American warrior, and a labor organizer, to prominent historical figures such as Andrew Carnegie, Julia Ward Howe, Booker T. Washington, and Sitting Bull—Richardson tells a story about the creation of modern America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Goodnight: A World War II Story of Espionage, Adventure, and Betrayal *



  






*The New York Times bestselling author of the acclaimed Dark Invasion, channels Erik Larson and Ben Macintyre in this riveting biography of Betty Pack, the dazzling American debutante who became an Allied spy during WWII and was hailed by OSS chief General “Wild Bill" Donovan as “the greatest unsung heroine of the war.”*

Betty Pack was charming, beautiful, and intelligent—and she knew it. As an agent for Britain’s MI-6 and then America’s OSS during World War II, these qualities proved crucial to her success. This is the remarkable story of this “Mata Hari from Minnesota” (_Time_) and the passions that ruled her tempestuous life—a life filled with dangerous liaisons and death-defying missions vital to the Allied victory.

For decades, much of Betty’s career working for MI-6 and the OSS remained classified. Through access to recently unclassified files, Howard Blum discovers the truth about the attractive blond, codenamed “Cynthia,” who seduced diplomats and military attachés across the globe in exchange for ciphers and secrets; cracked embassy safes to steal codes; and obtained the Polish notebooks that proved key to Alan Turing’s success with Operation Ultra.

Beneath Betty’s cool, professional determination, Blum reveals a troubled woman conflicted by the very traits that made her successful: her lack of deep emotional connections and her readiness to risk everything. _The Last Goodnight_ is a mesmerizing, provocative, and moving portrait of an exceptional heroine whose undaunted courage helped to save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Patton: The Strange Death of World War II's Most Audacious General (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series)*



  






*Readers around the world have thrilled to Killing Lincoln, Killing Kennedy, and Killing Jesus--riveting works of nonfiction that journey into the heart of the most famous murders in history. Now from Bill O'Reilly, iconic anchor of The O'Reilly Factor, comes the most epic book of all in this multimillion-selling series: Killing Patton.*

General George S. Patton, Jr. died under mysterious circumstances in the months following the end of World War II. For almost seventy years, there has been suspicion that his death was not an accident--and may very well have been an act of assassination. _Killing Patton_ takes readers inside the final year of the war and recounts the events surrounding Patton's tragic demise, naming names of the many powerful individuals who wanted him silenced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Reagan: The Violent Assault That Changed a Presidency (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *



  






From the bestselling team of Bill O'Reilly and Martin Dugard comes _Killing Reagan_, a page-turning epic account of the career of President Ronald Reagan that tells the vivid story of his rise to power -- and the forces of evil that conspired to bring him down.

Just two months into his presidency, Ronald Reagan lay near death after a gunman's bullet came within inches of his heart. His recovery was nothing short of remarkable -- or so it seemed. But Reagan was grievously injured, forcing him to encounter a challenge that few men ever face. Could he silently overcome his traumatic experience while at the same time carrying out the duties of the most powerful man in the world?

Told in the same riveting fashion as _Killing Lincoln_, _Killing Kennedy_, _Killing Jesus_, and _Killing Patton_, _Killing Reagan_ reaches back to the golden days of Hollywood, where Reagan found both fame and heartbreak, up through the years in the California governor's mansion, and finally to the White House, where he presided over boom years and the fall of the Iron Curtain. But it was John Hinckley Jr.'s attack on him that precipitated President Reagan's most heroic actions. In _Killing Reagan_, O'Reilly and Dugard take readers behind the scenes, creating an unforgettable portrait of a great man operating in violent times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Unexpected Spy: From the CIA to the FBI, My Secret Life Taking Down Some of the World's Most Notorious Terrorists *



  






*A highly entertaining account of a young woman who went straight from her college sorority to the CIA, where she hunted terrorists and WMDs*

When Tracy Walder enrolled at the University of Southern California, she never thought that one day she would offer her pink beanbag chair in the Delta Gamma house to a CIA recruiter, or that she’d fly to the Middle East under an alias identity.

_The Unexpected Spy_ is the riveting story of Walder's tenure in the CIA and, later, the FBI. In high-security, steel-walled rooms in Virginia, Walder watched al-Qaeda members with drones as President Bush looked over her shoulder and CIA Director George Tenet brought her donuts. She tracked chemical terrorists and searched the world for Weapons of Mass Destruction. She created a chemical terror chart that someone in the White House altered to convey information she did not have or believe, leading to the Iraq invasion. Driven to stop terrorism, Walder debriefed terrorists—men who swore they’d never speak to a woman—until they gave her leads. She followed trails through North Africa, Europe, and the Middle East, shutting down multiple chemical attacks.

Then Walder moved to the FBI, where she worked in counterintelligence. In a single year, she helped take down one of the most notorious foreign spies ever caught on American soil. Catching the bad guys wasn’t a problem in the FBI, but rampant sexism was. Walder left the FBI to teach young women, encouraging them to find a place in the FBI, CIA, State Department or the Senate—and thus change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*#Inherent Resolve: Top Guns, Black Hearts, and Going Viral at War in Iraq*



  






In 2016, at the age of 25, 1st Lt. Daniel Johnson found himself dropped into Iraq with a mission he wasn't prepared for: being the only military journalist on the ground with the "Black Hearts" of the 101st Airborne Division as it worked to defeat the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, battling threats ranging from drones, information warfare, and chemical attacks. With no photojournalism experience or training, the young man soon found himself in a situation over his head as the conflict escalated and the Pentagon began to rely on him to help fight their information war and become a trusted source of information on the U.S. Army's efforts in in the "Third Iraq War."

Drawing upon the author's news stories, interviews, and images of the conflict from multiple locations in Iraq, this book is part narrative journalism, part military history. In it, the author describes the experiences of military personnel serving in the "Third Iraq War", through boredom, excitement, and humorous moments. #Inherent Resolve is a story of how war has gone digital, with the weapons being hashtags, social media posts, and narratives. It also describes an oft forgotten part of armed conflict: what happens to service members once they return from war, and how their leaders help, or hinder them.

Above all, this is a story of the service men and women who have, continue, and will always strive to accomplish whatever mission their nation asks of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mayhem 337: Memoir of a Combat Advisor in Afghanistan *



  






By 2008 Chad Rickard was a decorated multi-tour Iraq War veteran with hundreds of combat missions under his belt. He was a seasoned infantryman and senior Army NCO with a burning desire to deploy to Afghanistan and join the fight against Taliban and Al Qaeda forces bent on keeping American influence out of the Middle East. Like many Americans Chad felt personally stricken by the attacks on 9/11 and he yearned to take part in his Nation's retaliation for the atrocities planned within the sanctity of Afghanistan's borders. When the opportunity arose to deploy as a Combat Advisor to an Afghan Infantry Battalion he seized the opportunity and headed to Fort Riley, Kansas to attend U.S. Army Combat Advisor School. After months of intensive training in Afghan customs, culture and language in addition to tactical training on the direction of close air support and artillery Rickard was dropped into a hotbed of action in Afghanistan's Khost Province. In Khost, former home to one of Osama Bin Laden's largest terror training camps, Rickard's team went toe to toe with Haqqani Taliban on numerous occasions, often leaving a staggering body count in their wake.

In Mayhem 337, Rickard powerfully recounts his experiences during a nine month period of intense combat deep in the mountains of Eastern Afghanistan. His graphic account guides you through intense combat from the streets of Khost City, to deadly mountain warfare while based at an austere combat outpost. He vividly describes the sights and sounds of battle as well as the heartbreaking aftermath of fallen comrades. From IED laden roads to air assault missions and hostage standoffs, Rickard's story leaves nothing to the imagination. His riveting memoir brings recognition and honor to the Embedded Transition Team legacy that is but a footnote in U.S. military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Memoirs of an Outlaw: Life in the Sandbox *



  






In Fallujah, during a particularly difficult time in the Iraq War, a group of Marines are deployed on a tour that will bring them closer together, while threatening to tear them apart. The Delta Company Outlaws are a group of Light Armored Reconnaissance Marines deployed in 2004 to one of the most hostile war zones in the world. Through the memoirs of one Marine, this touching story encapsulates the drama surrounding everyday life during the Iraq War. With a bond formed through blood, sweat, and tears, a group of unfamiliar Marines will come together stronger than family.

Memoirs of an Outlaw: Life in the Sandbox is a dramatic new take on the Iraq War that focuses more on the personal aspects of war rather than exclusively on combat. With a touching approach to the camaraderie, daily life, and devastating losses, this enlightening memoir by Robert M. Tanner delves into the brotherhood that’s formed throughout a deployment while documenting the combat experiences and daily life of a Marine. Using personal experiences, this engaging story hooks readers with drama, action, and honesty while painting an illuminating picture of both the funny and tragic sides of war.

Inspired by a bond that’s stronger than blood, Memoirs of an Outlaw began as a therapeutic way to document wartime experiences and eventually led to a full-fledged memoir. Deciding to focus on the daily life and camaraderie of war, the story captures the tension, drama, and bonding that comes with combat and living in a hostile environment far away from home. By focusing on the humanistic side of the armed forces, Memoirs of an Outlaw perfectly captures a unique moment in time during an extraordinarily challenging part of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hail Mary (Jim Knighthorse Book 3)*



  






*Book 3 in the bestselling Jim Knighthorse mystery series!*

Private investigator Jim Knighthorse finds himself on the trail of his mother's killer, a cold case spanning two decades. While on the hunt, he takes on an explosive case that takes him deep into shark-infested waters―and deep into the sordid underbelly of the shark-fin market. Jim soon becomes the man who knows too much―and what he knows could get him killed. And all the while, Knighthorse moves one step closer to finding his mother's killer...

From crimes of the heart to missing persons to international intrigue, Jim Knighthorse tackles the cases that even the cops can’t solve. But it’s all in a day’s work for Jim Knighthorse, ace detective, in the continuing P.I. series by bestselling mystery author, J.R. Rain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Prince of Suck*



  






An increasingly crippled Hank struggles to keep the various factions of Belvaille in check after the collapse of the Colmarian Confederation.

Hank, as Supreme Kommilaire and Secretary of City, has several hundred police to try and maintain order among the millions of inhabitants on the space station while simultaneously preparing for Belvaille's first ever election.

He thinks it is an impossible task. Every year the city, and even the galaxy, falls further into chaos as he himself succumbs to the debilitating effects of his mutation.

With economic turmoil everywhere, a dirty election in the works, and the galaxy's foremost assassin hunting him, Hank has to decide if he can save Belvaille. Or if it's even worth saving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently free here.

*Stars Dark 2: Last Run*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 3: Forsaken *



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mike Hammer: Lady, Go Die!*



  






*A never-before-published chapter in Mickey Spillane’s classic series of hard-boiled crime, featuring tough-guy PI Mike Hammer*

When Mike Hammer and his secretary-turned-lover, Velda, go on vacation to a Long Island beach town, Hammer becomes embroiled in the mystery of a missing New York party girl who lives nearby. When the woman turns up naked—and dead—astride the statue of a horse in the town square, Hammer feels compelled to investigate . . . Shuttling back and forth between Long Island and the city, Hammer finds himself going toe-to-toe with illegal gamblers, corrupt small-town cops, mobsters, and other shady characters who threaten to tear him down.

_Lady Go Die!_ is Mickey Spillane's lost 1940s Mike Hammer novel, written between_ I, the Jury_ and _My Gun Is Quick_. Completed by Spillane's friend and literary executor Max Allan Collins, this uncovered gem of hard-boiled crime fiction is finally making its way into print almost 70 years after its inception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Blood Feud (Sunny Randall Book 7) *



  






*Robert B. Parker's iconic and irresistible PI Sunny Randall is back, and the stakes are higher than ever as she races to protect her ex-husband--and his Mafia family--from the vengeful plan of a mysterious rival.*

Sunny Randall is "on" again with Richie, the ex-husband she never stopped loving and never seemed to be able to let go, despite her discomfort with his Mafia connections. When Richie is shot and nearly killed, Sunny is dragged into the thick of his family's business as she searches for answers and tries to stave off a mob war. But as the bullets start flying in Boston's mean streets, Sunny finds herself targeted by the deranged mastermind of the plot against the Burke family, whose motive may be far more personal than she could have anticipated...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stop the Presses! (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 11) *



  






*Nero Wolfe and Archie Goodwin have a lot of boldfaced names on their suspect list when New York’s most hated gossip columnist is murdered.*

There are few people Nero Wolfe respects, and Lon Cohen of the _New York Gazette_ is one of them. So when Cohen asks for a favor, the famously brilliant—and notoriously lazy—detective is inclined to listen. According to Cohen, someone wants to kill the _Gazette_’s gossip columnist, Cameron Clay. Death threats are a regular hazard for Clay, who’s hurled insults and accusations at every bold-faced name in the five boroughs. But the latest threats have carried a more sinister tone.

The columnist has narrowed his potential killers down to five people: an egomaniacal developer, a disgraced cop, a corrupt councilman, a sleazy lawyer, and his own ex-wife. But when Clay turns up dead, the cops deem it a suicide. The bigwigs at the _Gazette_ don’t agree, so they retain Wolfe and his indefatigable assistant, Archie Goodwin, to figure out which of the suspects had the mettle to pull the trigger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder, Stage Left (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 12)*



  






*It’s curtains for a famous Broadway director, and private investigator Nero Wolfe is on the case—but his assistant, Archie Goodwin, is a suspect.*

When a renowned theater director senses something amiss during his latest production, he calls in Nero Wolfe. Though the corpulent genius wouldn’t normally accept a job this vague, a mutual friend dangles the prospect of a very rare orchid in exchange for his services, and Wolfe can’t resist.

With a mind to suss out useful backstage gossip, Wolfe turns to his faithful assistant, Archie Goodwin, to impersonate a journalist in order to speak to the cast. Though Goodwin’s conversations prove unfruitful, on his last day at the theater, the director is murdered in his soundproof booth, poisoned by an unseen culprit during an evening performance. In short order, an actor whose health is failing attempts suicide with the same poison.

Now Goodwin is a prime suspect in the director’s demise, effectively sidelining him for the rest of the case, and freelance gumshoe Saul Panzer must step in to help wrangle the various members of the play—from the ingénue and the diva to the handsome movie star and the surly stage manager—so New York’s smartest, and most reclusive, private detective can determine who is responsible for these dramatic deaths and clear Goodwin’s name once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battered Badge (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 13)*



  






*A shake-up in the NYPD homicide squad following a high-profile murder is bad for business for private investigator Nero Wolfe.*

When wealthy and popular crusader and reformer Lester Pierce is gunned down in front of his Park Avenue residence, the public outcry forces the NYPD to restructure its homicide department. As the deceased was highly critical of Inspector Lionel Cramer, the longtime head of homicide is temporarily relieved of his badge. But it seems Cramer was not just a scapegoat: He was seen dining in Little Italy with mob kingpin Ralph Mars.

All of which amounts to little more than conversational fodder for PI Nero Wolfe and his assistant Archie Goodwin. But if Cramer’s provisional replacement, Capt. George Rowcliff, becomes permanent, Wolfe’s future dealings with the force will be much compromised. Loath to depart from his routine, Wolfe makes the unusual decision to take on a case without an actual client.

His investigation quickly points toward Pierce’s organization, Good Government Group, where high-minded idealism is often trampled under the competing ambitions of the staff—several of whom would clearly have benefited from Pierce’s demise. Despite the burgeoning list of suspects, Wolfe hasn’t ruled out the involvement of the underworld and its connection to Cramer. But in order to untangle an abundance of motives and end the inspector’s forced furlough, Wolfe may have to venture out of his comfort zone—and the premises of his brownstone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Second Shot (Charlie Fox Book 6)*



  






*A woman who beat the odds could lose her life. Enter Charlie Fox. “Today’s best action heroine is back with a bang.” —Lee Child*

America and Charlie Fox: It’s not a good mix. The bodyguard’s first trip to the States began with a bratty kid and went downhill very quickly. This time around the kid is adorable, but Mom—a recent lottery winner—is bratty enough for two. The assignment’s no fun (even the weather’s lousy), but Charlie can’t walk away. There’s something about the client’s situation that mirrors Charlie’s own. She’s a tough chick with parent-problems and a conflicted relationship with a former lover. Sound familiar? In _Second Shot_, “Sharp expertly builds the suspense in a nonstop thrill ride” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.10

*SODIUM Defiance: (Book 6) *



  






The Earth and the empire it controls are on the defensive. Her citizens are defiant in the face of an overwhelming power. They will fight to ensure their survival and that of their allies. Will they be victorious and determine their own destiny or will Earth and Man perish for all eternity? Who will rule the Milky Way? Find out in the exciting conclusion to the SODIUM series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hydrogen Sonata (A Culture Novel Book 9) *



  






*The New York Times bestselling Culture novel. . .*

The Scavenger species are circling. It is, truly, provably, the End Days for the Gzilt civilization.

An ancient people, organized on military principles and yet almost perversely peaceful, the Gzilt helped set up the Culture ten thousand years earlier and were very nearly one of its founding societies, deciding not to join only at the last moment. Now they've made the collective decision to follow the well-trodden path of millions of other civilizations; they are going to Sublime, elevating themselves to a new and almost infinitely more rich and complex existence.

Amid preparations though, the Regimental High Command is destroyed. Lieutenant Commander (reserve) Vyr Cossont appears to have been involved, and she is now wanted -- dead, not alive. Aided only by an ancient, reconditioned android and a suspicious Culture avatar, Cossont must complete her last mission given to her by the High Command. She must find the oldest person in the Culture, a man over nine thousand years old, who might have some idea what really happened all that time ago.

It seems that the final days of the Gzilt civilization are likely to prove its most perilous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Outcast Series *



  






*FATE THREW THEM TOGETHER.*


They are not wanted where they come from. They are not welcome anywhere. They are outcasts, rootless and friendless, until luck or destiny throw them together.

A former Apache scout shunned by his tribe, an ex-Union Army major, a former Confederate captain, and two army deserters, all forced to band together to stay alive.

Can they bury their anger and work together long enough to do what they have to do? It is no easy task, because even if they manage not to kill each other, there are plenty of others eager to do it for them.

*“Fans of westerns should give this one a read — Hirt is a talented and exciting western author that shouldn’t be missed.”*

_The Outcast Series includes: Outcast Brigade, Black Justice, War Hatchet, and Pistols and Powder._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boxer Rebellion and the Great Game in China: A History*



  






The year is 1900, and Western empires—both old and new—are locked in regional entanglements across the globe. The British are losing a bitter war against the Boers while the German kaiser is busy building a vast new navy. The United States is struggling to put down an insurgency in the South Pacific while the upstart imperialist Japan begins to make clear to neighboring Russia its territorial ambition. In China, a perennial pawn in the Great Game, a mysterious group of superstitious peasants is launching attacks on the Western powers they fear are corrupting their country. These ordinary Chinese—called Boxers by the West because of their martial arts showmanship—rise up, seemingly out of nowhere. Foreshadowing the insurgencies of the more recent past, they lack a centralized leadership and instead tap into latent nationalism and deep economic frustration to build their army. Their battle cry: "Support the Qing, exterminate the foreigners."

Many scholars brush off the Boxers as an ill-conceived and easily defeated revolt, but the military historian David J. Silbey shows just how close they came to beating back the combined might of all the imperial powers. Drawing on the diaries and letters of allied soldiers and diplomats, Silbey paints a vivid portrait of the short-lived war. Even though their cause ended just as quickly as it began, the bravery and patriotism of the Boxers would inspire Chinese nationalists—including a young Mao Zedong—for decades to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Navypedia Reference. Ships of the Second World War. Royal Navy and Commonwealth (Part 1)*



  






This issue is the first in the Navypedia reference series, dedicated to WWII-era navies. No.1.1 contains reference information about capital ships, monitors, aircraft carrying ships and heavy cruisers of Royal Navy and Navies of Commonwealth, served, built or ordered in days of the Second World War. Articles contain information about designing, building and service of all ships and their modernization. Texts are accompanied by many photos and side view drawings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Navypedia Reference 1.2 Ships of the Second World War. Royal Navy and Commonwealth. Part 2*



  






Navypedia Reference 1.2 contains information about light cruisers and destroyers (part 1, destroyers built before WWII), served, built or ordered in days of the Second World War. Articles contain information about designing, building and service of all ships and their modernization. Texts are accompanied by many photos and side view drawings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Navypedia Reference 1.3 Ships of the Second World War. Royal Navy and Commonwealth, Part 3.*



  






Navypedia Reference 1.3 contains information about destroyers (built since 1939), escort destroyers, sloops and frigates, served, built or ordered in days of the Second World War. Articles contain information about designing, building and service of all ships and their modernization. Texts are accompanied by many photos and side view drawings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Navypedia Reference 1.4 Ships of the Second World War. Royal Navy and Commonwealth, Part 4.*



  






Navypedia Reference 1.4 contains information about British and Commonwealth submarines, corvettes, minesweepers and minelayers, served, built or ordered in days of the Second World War. Articles contain information about designing, building and service of all ships and their modernization. Texts are accompanied by many photos and side view drawings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battle of the Odon *



  






The Battle of the Odon evokes the clash between the British Army and the II SS-Panzer Korps, as they attacked across the Odon Valley during Operation "Epsom" in June 1944.Using contemporary photographs and documents, this book provides day-by-day details of the operation that was just one part of what is commonly referred to as the 'Battle of Normandy'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lorraine Campaign *



  






On the 1st September 1944, General Patton and his Third Army stood poised to strike at what they thought would the last major barrier on the road to Berlin.

They had raced four hundred miles across northern France, from the beaches of Normandy to the banks of the Moselle River, in less than one month.

Facing them were the German forces that held the territory between the Moselle and the Sarre Rivers.

Having had such success in the invasion of France the men of the Third Army were confident that they could smash their way into Nazi Germany.

Yet, almost immediately, their progress was halted.

A drastic shortage of fuel slowed the advance to a crawl, giving time for German reinforcements to arrive from across Germany and Italy. New Panzer divisions also arrived to support the Nazi forces and drive back the Allied forces.

Over the next three and a half months Patton and his men fought against these battle-hardened troops and brutally powerful tanks in operations that have become subsequently known as the Lorraine Campaign.

Hugh M. Cole’s The Lorraine Campaign is the definitive history of these bloody months of conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Island Victory: The Battle of Kwajalein Atoll*



  






On 31st January, 1944, the United States launched a twin assault on the Kwajalein Atoll.

This was the first time the Americans had penetrated the “outer ring” of the Japanese Pacific sphere.

From now until the end of the war the combined forces of the Navy, Marine Corps and Army would island hop their way to the Japanese mainland.

Yet, the Battle of Kwajalein Atoll, particularly on the island of Roi-Namur where there were only 51 survivors of the original 3,500 garrison left, gave the Americans an insight into the fierce resistance that the Japanese would put up over the remaining months of the war.

Drawn directly from the testimonies of several hundred infantrymen, Island Victory provides insight into what it was like to feel the heat of battle on the beaches of those Pacific islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Return of the Thin Man *



  






Dashiell Hammett was a crime writer who elevated the genre to true literature, and _The Thin Man_ was Hammett’s last—and most successful—novel. Following the enormous success of _The Thin Man_ movie in 1934, Hammett was commissioned to write stories for additional films. He wrote two full-length novellas, for the films that became _After the Thin Man_ and _Another Thin Man_. Bringing back his classic characters, retired private investigator Nick Charles and his former debutante wife Nora, who return home to find Nora’s family gardener murdered, pulling the couple back into another deadly game of cat and mouse. Hammett has written two fully satisfying Thin Man stories, with classic, barbed Hammett dialogue and fully developed characters.

Written in the style of a screenplay treatment, _The Return of the Thin Man_ is a hugely entertaining read that brings back two classic characters from one of the greatest mystery writers who ever lived. This book is destined to become essential reading for Hammett’s millions of fans and a new generation of mystery readers the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trouble is My Business*



  






In the darkest corners of L.A., where the sun never shines, Philip Marlowe finds trouble. And he finds it four times over in this classic collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Liquid Crystal Nightingale *



  






Go deeper, they said. Look closer.

Pleo Tanza is a survivor. Her father was broken by tragedy, her twin sister is dead—chewed up and spat out by the corruption and injustice of Chatoyance—but she’s going to make it, whatever it takes. She’s going to get off this rock.

But escape is for the rich or lucky. Pleo’s framed for the murder of a rival student—the daughter of one of the colony’s wealthy, squabbling clans—and goes on the run, setting off a chain events that could destroy the fragile balance of the old colony forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bringing Columbia Home: The Untold Story of a Lost Space Shuttle and Her Crew *



  






*Voted the Best Space Book of 2018 by the Space Hipsters

The dramatic inside story of the epic search and recovery operation after the Columbia space shuttle disaster.*

On February 1, 2003, _Columbia_ disintegrated on reentry before the nation’s eyes, and all seven astronauts aboard were lost. Author Mike Leinbach, Launch Director of the space shuttle program at NASA’s John F. Kennedy Space Center was a key leader in the search and recovery effort as NASA, FEMA, the FBI, the US Forest Service, and dozens more federal, state, and local agencies combed an area of rural east Texas the size of Rhode Island for every piece of the shuttle and her crew they could find. Assisted by hundreds of volunteers, it would become the largest ground search operation in US history. This comprehensive account is told in four parts:

Parallel Confusion
Courage, Compassion, and Commitment
Picking Up the Pieces
A Bittersweet Victory
For the first time, here is the definitive inside story of the _Columbia_ disaster and recovery and the inspiring message it ultimately holds. In the aftermath of tragedy, people and communities came together to help bring home the remains of the crew and nearly 40 percent of shuttle, an effort that was instrumental in piecing together what happened so the shuttle program could return to flight and complete the International Space Station. *Bringing Columbia Home* shares the deeply personal stories that emerged as NASA employees looked for lost colleagues and searchers overcame immense physical, logistical, and emotional challenges and worked together to accomplish the impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Desperate Measures (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 47)*



  






*Stone Barrington faces down danger on New York's mean streets in the latest thriller from perennial fan favorite Stuart Woods.*

Upon returning to the states from a European jaunt, Stone Barrington makes the acquaintance of a stunning woman who seems like she could be an ideal candidate to meet some of his professional--and personal--needs. Before long, though, Stone is put to the task of protecting his new hire when New York City is rocked by a series of disturbing crimes, and it looks as if she might be the next target.

In the city that never sleeps there's always a plot being hatched, and the only recourse is constant vigilance and a bit of luck. But if those defensive systems fail, Stone will have to go head-to-head against some of the most dastardly scum he's ever faced . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*If You See Kay Lie: A Badge Bunny Booze Humorous Mystery (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 4) *



  






*The snarky, inappropriate and irreverent duo is back and this time with clowns on the loose!*

*BJ's life is a three-ring circus. She's juggling her jobs, her friends, and man-troubles, and then things get complicated.*
Out on a morning walk with her dog, Twinkles, BJ stumbles over a dead body. Not quite what she expected before her first cup of coffee - or ever.

Then there's the bullet dodging when not one, but two hot cops take their shot at a relationship with her, when they're supposed to be investigating the crimes.

And if that weren't enough balls to juggle, there are the clown attacks!

*ACK! This is no laughing matter!*

Quinn and Glasneck, high on the beer fumes from a signing party at a local brewery, decided to take a step away from their usual writing styles to put together a new mystery in the style of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels - that is if Stephanie had a younger southern cousin, who ran a bar, and had a thing for sexy police uniforms.

This is the fourth book in the Badge Bunny Booze Mystery series, but each book is a stand-alone in this series and does not have to be read in order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jump Seat (Sam Archer Book 9)*



  






A commercial plane carrying almost two hundred people crashes into the Atlantic Ocean. Eyewitnesses on a yacht say the flight, bound for the United States from Portugal, was on fire as it fell from the sky. The search is on to find the wreckage.

Seventy two hours later, another plane goes missing, American Airlines 44, bound for New York from Paris, France; with terrorism now suspected, the NYPD’s Counter-Terrorism Bureau are asked for their assistance. The scale of the case and the distances involved are factors Sergeant Matt Shepherd’s team have never encountered before.

And it soon becomes clear the five detectives will have to be deployed thousands of miles apart if they’re going to stand a chance of finding out who’s responsible for the attacks.

Alice Vargas and Lisa Marquez, sent to find an air marshal whose record suggests he’s up to more than just flying mission flights. Harry Ledger, dispatched to the American Airlines wreckage site in the Atlantic to see if there are any clues as to how it was brought down.

And Sam Archer. Despite an unexpected complication that could affect his capability, Archer is sent somewhere he has never had to investigate a crime before.

35,000 feet up in the sky.

As the usually close-knit team find themselves spread out around the world, from Mexico to London, Las Vegas to Paris, the investigation pushes them all to their limit as they face an enemy more intelligent, determined and merciless than any they have faced before.

Hundreds of lives have been lost and thousands more are on the line.

One mistake and gravity will do the rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure *



  






*William Goldman's modern fantasy classic is a simple, exceptional story about quests—for riches, revenge, power, and, of course, true love—that's thrilling and timeless.*



Anyone who lived through the 1980s may find it impossible—inconceivable, even—to equate _The Princess Bride_ with anything other than the sweet, celluloid romance of Westley and Buttercup, but the film is only a fraction of the ingenious storytelling you'll find in these pages. Rich in character and satire, the novel is set in 1941 and framed cleverly as an “abridged” retelling of a centuries-old tale set in the fabled country of Florin that's home to “Beasts of all natures and descriptions. Pain. Death. Brave men. Coward men. Strongest men. Chases. Escapes. Lies. Truths. Passions.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Wizard of Earthsea (The Earthsea Cycle Series Book 1)*



  






Originally published in 1968, Ursula K. Le Guin’s _A Wizard of Earthsea_ marks the first of the six now beloved Earthsea titles. Ged was the greatest sorcerer in Earthsea, but in his youth he was the reckless Sparrowhawk. In his hunger for power and knowledge, he tampered with long-held secrets and loosed a terrible shadow upon the world. This is the tumultuous tale of his testing, how he mastered the mighty words of power, tamed an ancient dragon, and crossed death's threshold to restore the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Man in the High Castle*



  






*The basis for the Amazon Original series*

It’s America in 1962. Slavery is legal once again. The few Jews who still survive hide under assumed names. In San Francisco, the _I Ching_ is as common as the _Yellow Pages. _All because some twenty years earlier the United States lost a war—and is now occupied by Nazi Germany and Japan.

This harrowing, Hugo Award–winning novel is the work that established Philip K. Dick as an innovator in science fiction while breaking the barrier between science fiction and the serious novel of ideas. In it Dick offers a haunting vision of history as a nightmare from which it may just be possible to wake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Tube Riders Complete Series Volumes 1-4 *



  






The bestselling, critically acclaimed dystopian science fiction series The Tube Riders now available as a single volume for the first time.

Includes

Underground
Exile
Revenge
In the Shadow of London
The Tube Riders short stories
An interview with the author


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Decoding Your Cat: The Ultimate Experts Explain Common Cat Behaviors and Reveal How to Prevent or Change Unwanted Ones*



  






*The cutting-edge, scientifically accurate, definitive book on the most popular behavioral issues that cats face*

Every cat owner has wondered: Why is my cat acting this way? _Decoding Your Cat, _a comprehensive, easy-to-understand guide to decode your cat, likely has the answer. Many have tried to instruct proper cat training, but this is the first book of its kind to provide an in-depth understanding of the underlying reasons for a cat’s problem behavior, the essential key to unlocking the best for your cat. Armed with the newest science on cat behavior, effective, veterinary-approved methods, and real-life examples, this must-have book empowers cat owners to understand why their cat acts the way it does, address behavior problems, and ensure a happy life for their pets. _Decoding Your Cat_ gives owners new insight on promoting their cat’s physical and psychological health and wellness and maintaining a long and fulfilling relationship together. 

Written by the leading experts in cat behavior from the American College of Veterinary Behaviorists, with an introduction by animal expert Steve Dale, this book conveys the newest and best information on cat behavioral science in a fun, interesting, and understandable way. Together with anecdotes from real life situations and the science behind how cats relate to their world, _Decoding Your Cat_ empowers owners to provide a home environment that is happy, safe, and functional, to identify and seek treatment for medical health problems, to understand how to deal with unwanted behaviors, and in general to help cats live longer and fuller lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sports Gene: Inside the Science of Extraordinary Athletic Performance *



  






*The New York Times bestseller – with a new afterword about early specialization in youth sports – by the author of Range: Why Generalists Triumph in a Specialized World.*

The debate is as old as physical competition. Are stars like Usain Bolt, Michael Phelps, and Serena Williams genetic freaks put on Earth to dominate their respective sports? Or are they simply normal people who overcame their biological limits through sheer force of will and obsessive training?

In this controversial and engaging exploration of athletic success and the so-called 10,000-hour rule, David Epstein tackles the great nature vs. nurture debate and traces how far science has come in solving it. Through on-the-ground reporting from below the equator and above the Arctic Circle, revealing conversations with leading scientists and Olympic champions, and interviews with athletes who have rare genetic mutations or physical traits, Epstein forces us to rethink the very nature of athleticism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Journey of Crazy Horse: A Lakota History *



  






*Drawing on vivid oral histories, Joseph M. Marshall’s intimate biography introduces a never-before-seen portrait of Crazy Horse and his Lakota community*

Most of the world remembers Crazy Horse as a peerless warrior who brought the U.S. Army to its knees at the Battle of Little Bighorn. But to his fellow Lakota Indians, he was a dutiful son and humble fighting man who—with valor, spirit, respect, and unparalleled leadership—fought for his people’s land, livelihood, and honor. In this fascinating biography, Joseph M. Marshall, himself a Lakota Indian, creates a vibrant portrait of the man, his times, and his legacy.

Thanks to firsthand research and his culture’s rich oral tradition (rarely shared outside the Native American community), Marshall reveals many aspects of Crazy Horse’s life, including details of the powerful vision that convinced him of his duty to help preserve the Lakota homeland—a vision that changed the course of Crazy Horse’s life and spurred him confidently into battle time and time again.

_The Journey of Crazy Horse_ is the true story of how one man’s fight for his people’s survival roused his true genius as a strategist, commander, and trusted leader. And it is an unforgettable portrayal of a revered human being and a profound celebration of a culture, a community, and an enduring way of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great Crash 1929 *



  






Of Galbraith's classic examination of the 1929 financial collapse, the Atlantic Monthly said:"Economic writings are seldom notable for their entertainment value, but this book is. Galbraith's prose has grace and wit, and he distills a good deal of sardonic fun from the whopping errors of the nation's oracles and the wondrous antics of the financial community." Now, with the stock market riding historic highs, the celebrated economist returns with new insights on the legacy of our past and the consequences of blind optimism and power plays within the financial community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Adrift: Seventy-six Days Lost at Sea*



  






Before _The Perfect Storm_, before _In the Heart of the Sea_, Steven Callahan’s dramatic tale of survival at sea was on the _New York Times_ bestseller list for more than thirty-six weeks. In some ways the model for the new wave of adventure books, _Adrift_ is an undeniable seafaring classic, a riveting firsthand account by the only man known to have survived more than a month alone at sea, fighting for his life in an inflatable raft after his small sloop capsized only six days out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Spy at the Heart of the Third Reich: The Extraordinary Story of Fritz Kolbe, America's Most Important Spy in World War II*



  






*The fascinating true story of a German bureaucrat who worked secretly with the Allies during World War II.*

In 1943 a young official from the German foreign ministry contacted Allen Dulles, an OSS officer in Switzerland who would later head the Central Intelligence Agency. That man was Fritz Kolbe, who had decided to betray his country after years of opposing Nazism. While Dulles was skeptical, Kolbe’s information was such that he eventually admitted, “No single diplomat abroad, of whatever rank, could have got his hands on so much information as did this man; he was one of my most valuable agents during World War II.” Using recently declassified materials at the US National Archives and Kolbe’s personal papers, Lucas Delattre has produced a “disturbing and riveting biography” that moves with the swift pace of a Le Carré thriller (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Faster: How a Jewish Driver, an American Heiress, and a Legendary Car Beat Hitler's Best *



  






*Winner of the Motor Press Guild Best Book of the Year Award & Dean Batchelor Award for Excellence in Automotive Journalism 

For fans of The Boys in the Boat and In the Garden of Beasts, a pulse-pounding tale of triumph by an improbable team of upstarts over Hitler’s fearsome Silver Arrows during the golden age of auto racing.*

They were the unlikeliest of heroes. Rene Dreyfus, a former top driver on the international racecar circuit, had been banned from the best European teams—and fastest cars—by the mid-1930s because of his Jewish heritage. Charles Weiffenbach, head of the down-on-its-luck automaker Delahaye, was desperately trying to save his company as the world teetered toward the brink. And Lucy Schell, the adventurous daughter of an American multi-millionaire, yearned to reclaim the glory of her rally-driving days.

As Nazi Germany launched its campaign of racial terror and pushed the world toward war, these three misfits banded together to challenge Hitler’s dominance at the apex of motorsport: the Grand Prix. Their quest for redemption culminated in a remarkable race that is still talked about in racing circles to this day—but which, soon after it ended, Hitler attempted to completely erase from history.

Bringing to life this glamorous era and the sport that defined it, _Faster_ chronicles one of the most inspiring, death-defying upsets of all time: a symbolic blow against the Nazis during history’s darkest hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Escaped from Auschwitz: The Shocking True Story of the World War II Hero Who Escaped the Nazis and Helped Save Over 200,000 Jews*



  






*The Stunning and Emotional Autobiography of an Auschwitz Survivor*

April 7, 1944—This date marks the successful escape of two Slovak prisoners from one of the most heavily-guarded and notorious concentration camps of Nazi Germany. The escapees, Rudolf Vrba and Alfred Wetzler, fled over one hundred miles to be the first to give the graphic and detailed descriptions of the atrocities of Auschwitz.

Originally published in the early 1960s, _I Escaped from Auschwitz_ is the striking autobiography of none other than Rudolf Vrba himself. Vrba details his life leading up to, during, and after his escape from his 21-month internment in Auschwitz. Vrba and Wetzler manage to evade Nazi authorities looking for them and make contact with the Jewish council in Zilina, Slovakia, informing them about the truth of the “unknown destination” of Jewish deportees all across Europe. This first-hand report alerted Western authorities, such as Pope Pius XII, Winston Churchill, and Franklin D. Roosevelt, to the reality of Nazi annihilation camps—information that until then had only been recognized as nasty rumors.

_I Escaped from Auschwitz_ is a close-up look at the horror faced by the Jewish people in Auschwitz and across Europe during World War II. This newly edited translation of Vrba’s memoir will leave readers reeling at the terrors faced by those during the Holocaust. Despite the profound emotions brought about by this narrative, readers will also find an astounding story of heroism and courage in the face of seemingly hopeless circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Winter Fortress: The Epic Mission to Sabotage Hitler's Atomic Bomb *



  






In 1942, the Nazis were racing to complete the first atomic bomb. All they needed was a single, incredibly rare ingredient: heavy water, which was produced solely at Norway’s Vemork plant. Under threat of death, Vemork’s engineers pushed production into overdrive. If the Allies could not destroy the plant, they feared the Nazis would soon be in possession of the most dangerous weapon the world had ever seen. But how would the Allied forces reach the castle fortress, set on a precipitous gorge in one of the coldest, most inhospitable places on earth?

Based on a trove of top-secret documents and never-before-seen diaries and letters of the saboteurs, _The Winter Fortress_ is an arresting chronicle of a brilliant scientist, a band of spies on skis, perilous survival in the wild, Gestapo manhunts, and a last-minute operation that would alter the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE • Look for special features inside. Join the Random House Reader’s Circle for author chats and more.*

In boyhood, Louis Zamperini was an incorrigible delinquent. As a teenager, he channeled his defiance into running, discovering a prodigious talent that had carried him to the Berlin Olympics. But when World War II began, the athlete became an airman, embarking on a journey that led to a doomed flight on a May afternoon in 1943. When his Army Air Forces bomber crashed into the Pacific Ocean, against all odds, Zamperini survived, adrift on a foundering life raft. Ahead of Zamperini lay thousands of miles of open ocean, leaping sharks, thirst and starvation, enemy aircraft, and, beyond, a trial even greater. Driven to the limits of endurance, Zamperini would answer desperation with ingenuity; suffering with hope, resolve, and humor; brutality with rebellion. His fate, whether triumph or tragedy, would be suspended on the fraying wire of his will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pale Gray for Guilt: A Travis McGee Novel *



  







*From a beloved master of crime fiction, Pale Gray for Guilt is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

Travis McGee’s old football buddy Tush Bannon is resisting pressure to sell off his floundering motel and marina to a group of influential movers and shakers. Then he’s found dead. For a big man, Tush was a pussycat: devoted to his wife and three kids and always optimistic about his business—even when things were at their worst. So even though his death is ruled a suicide, McGee suspects murder . . . and a vile conspiracy.

Tush Bannon was in the wrong spot at the wrong time. His measly plot of land just so happened to sit right in the middle of a rich parcel of five hundred riverfront acres that big-money real estate interests decided they simply must have.

It didn’t matter that Tush was a nice guy with a family, or that he never knew he was dealing with a criminal element. They squashed him like a bug and walked away, counting their change. But one thing they never counted on: the gentle giant had a not-so-gentle friend in Travis McGee. And now he’s going to make them pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The X-Files: Ground Zero*



  






Dr. Gregory, a renowned nuclear weapons researcher, is not only dead--he's been charred to a radioactive cinder.

Since this is a death on Federal property, Mulder and Scully are hastily called in. As FBI agents who specialize in unexplained phenomena, they are the investigators of The X-Files, strange and inexplicable cases which are also mysteries that the FBI doesn't want solved.

When a second victim, completely unrelated to nuclear science or Dr. Gregory is obliterated in the New Mexico desert, and then a third dies the same way in Washington, DC, Mulder and Scully begin to focus on the frightening dimension of their task. The bizarre deaths cannot be a coincidence. And as they work to uncover the secret unifying element that unites these deaths, it becomes clear that this twisted puzzle has fatal consequences for the entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The X-Files: Antibodies *



  






A novel based on the Emmy Award-winning television series created by Chris Carter.

When a disease-ravaged body is found in the smoldering ruins of the federally funded DyMar genetic research lab, Agents Fox Mulder and Dana Scully fear that a deadly, man-made plague is on the loose. As the FBI agents investigating the "X-Files" -- cases the bureau has deemed unsolvable -- Mulder and Scully pursue the truth wherever it leads, even into the labyrinthine corridors of the FBI... and beyond.

Racing to contain the lethal virus before it can spread, Mulder and Scully make a chilling discovery. Before his death, Dr. David Kennessy, a hotshot cancer researcher at DyMar, had been experimenting with a promising but highly dangerous technology: microscopic bio-machines that can cure any disease, heal any wound. In theory, this research could be a miracle cure, perhaps even a doorway to immortality. It was also the only way Dr. Kennessy could save his leukemia-stricken son.

But when a second corpse turns up, savagely mutilated from within, it's anything but theoretical. Could machines created to cure have learned to kill? Scrambling for answers, Mulder and Scully are opposed at every step by faceless enemies with all the resources of the government -- even perhaps of their own agency -- at their command. Enemies who will stop at nothing to ensure that the secret of immortality falls in the right hands -- their hands.

As sinister forces close in, Scully fights to save the life of an innocent boy while Mulder comes face to face with a crazed and desperate man. A man whose slightest touch brings agonizing death -- and perhaps a resurrection more horrible still.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Junkyard Pirate *



  






*Knocking at death’s door. Bargaining for a second chance. Seems like a heck of a way to find out about an alien invasion…*
Vietnam vet Albert Jenkins is battling a bulging waistline and a passion for drink. So when a towering pile of scrap rocket parts falls and crushes the stubborn curmudgeon, he thinks it’s finally the end. But just as he’s about to take one final breath, a snarky alien parasite offers him a deal: his life in return for sharing his body.

With a little coaxing from his new pop-culture-loving inner resident, AJ’s broken carcass improves so much that even an old flame is impressed. But his bright outlook fizzles when he discovers he's at ground zero of a galactic conspiracy to strip Earth of precious resources humans don't even know exist.

Can the unlikely partners join forces and use AJ's rusty military skills to raise the alarm? Or, will the alien invaders put him down once and for all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Galactic Sentinel: Ultimate Edition: 4 Books with 2000+ Pages*



  






Jason Grimshaw has one job. Get the cadets to Colony 115. Just another day. Just another milk run.

Or so he thought.

When scanners pick up an unidentified alien vessel, it's already too late. With his ship blown out from under him, and his crew scattered across a war-torn planet, his day just keeps getting better. The good news? One of the pilots survived. The bad news? She's the biggest pain in his ass, and she's stranded miles away.

When Clio Evans said she wanted to fly for Fleet, crash-landing a starship in hostile territory wasn't what she had in mind. She may not be the most experienced pilot, but she sure as hell has a few tricks up her sleeve. With an army standing between her and the rest of her crew, she'll have to pull out all the stops, even if it means exposing a secret that'll see her hanged for treason.

*And that's just book one!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Borne: A Novel *



  






*Named one of the most anticipated books of 2017 by The New York Times, The Huffington Post, Book Riot, Chicago Reader, The Week, and Publishers Weekly.

“Am I a person?” Borne asked me.*
_*“Yes, you are a person,” I told him. “But like a person, you can be a weapon, too.”*_

In _Borne_, a young woman named Rachel survives as a scavenger in a ruined city half destroyed by drought and conflict. The city is dangerous, littered with discarded experiments from the Company—a biotech firm now derelict—and punished by the unpredictable predations of a giant bear. Rachel ekes out an existence in the shelter of a run-down sanctuary she shares with her partner, Wick, who deals his own homegrown psychoactive biotech.

One day, Rachel finds Borne during a scavenging mission and takes him home. Borne as salvage is little more than a green lump—plant or animal?—but exudes a strange charisma. Borne reminds Rachel of the marine life from the island nation of her birth, now lost to rising seas. There is an attachment she resents: in this world any weakness can kill you. Yet, against her instincts—and definitely against Wick’s wishes—Rachel keeps Borne. She cannot help herself. Borne, learning to speak, learning about the world, is _fun_ to be with, and in a world so broken that innocence is a precious thing. For Borne makes Rachel see beauty in the desolation around her. She begins to feel a protectiveness she can ill afford.

_“He was _born_, but I had _borne_ him.”_

But as Borne grows, he begins to threaten the balance of power in the city and to put the security of her sanctuary with Wick at risk. For the Company, it seems, may not be truly dead, and new enemies are creeping in. What Borne will lay bare to Rachel as he changes is how precarious her existence has been, and how dependent on subterfuge and secrets. In the aftermath, nothing may ever be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Operator: A Military Science Fiction Special Forces Thriller *



  






*Legion Dark Ops has always been a unit shrouded in secrecy.*

Tasked with performing covert missions, its kill teams are filled with the best warriors from within the ranks of the Legion.

Kel Turner is one of the youngest legionnaires ever to be selected to its ranks. After many battles and trials, he is faced with the greatest challenge of his life - operating by himself on a remote planet at the galaxy's edge, a foot soldier for the policies of the duplicitous House of Reason, tasked with solving a crisis that would take ten kill teams to resolve.

Diplomats, spies, shadowy terrorist groups, and an enigmatic general work with and against Kel as he fights to save a society from itself. What can one operator do alone, separated from his kill team, fighting a war that has no name?

*This lone operator doesn't know what it will take to win. He only knows he's not going to lose.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Memories of Earth Far Future Space Opera Boxed Set *



  






*In a world of genetic engineering, fantastic aliens, and faster than light travel, a conspiracy whose origins have been lost in time threatens to tear the galaxy apart.*

*A Science Fiction adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor*

Anders Corsigon has spent his life bringing galactic criminals to justice. When a bizarre murder turns into a string of assassinations, he must find a killer who is protected by the highest levels of the empire. After being cast aside by the empire he faithfully served, his only allies will be a rogue simulated intelligence, an alien spy, and a fugitive engineer. In a world where advanced genetic engineering can literally rewrite humanity, they must uncover a conspiracy that could destroy the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Target H (The Penetrator Book 1)*



  






Introducing Mark Hardin, "The Penetrator," at war against the L.A. heroin trade.
Mark Hardin... He'd learned how in Vietnam: Infiltrate the enemy's position, determine the plan of action and then strike swiftly, taking out as many key men as possible, wreaking destruction, leaving chaos in your wake.
He is a new breed of warrior, without uniform, without rank - dedicated to the American way of life, and pledged to fight anyone who seeks to destroy it. On either side of the law. That's why he's in Los Angeles. Just the beginning of a long and lonely series of brush fire wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dixie Death Squad (The Penetrator Book 13) *



  






A 727 and 5 million in cash...or a TVA dam will be blown! Mark Hardin, in Atlanta, vs the dangerous and beautiful Colonel Linda Kink!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How the Irish Saved Civilization (Hinges of History Book 1)*



  






The perfect St. Patrick's Day gift, and a book in the best tradition of popular history -- the untold story of Ireland's role in maintaining Western culture while the Dark Ages settled on Europe.

Every year millions of Americans celebrate St. Patrick's Day, but they may not be aware of how great an influence St. Patrick was on the subsequent history of civilization. Not only did he bring Christianity to Ireland, he instilled a sense of literacy and learning that would create the conditions that allowed Ireland to become "the isle of saints and scholars" -- and thus preserve Western culture while Europe was being overrun by barbarians.

In this entertaining and compelling narrative, Thomas Cahill tells the story of how Europe evolved from the classical age of Rome to the medieval era. Without Ireland, the transition could not have taken place. Not only did Irish monks and scribes maintain the very record of Western civilization -- copying manuscripts of Greek and Latin writers, both pagan and Christian, while libraries and learning on the continent were forever lost -- they brought their uniquely Irish world-view to the task.

As Cahill delightfully illustrates, so much of the liveliness we associate with medieval culture has its roots in Ireland. When the seeds of culture were replanted on the European continent, it was from Ireland that they were germinated.

In the tradition of Barbara Tuchman's *A Distant Mirror*, *How The Irish Saved Civilization* reconstructs an era that few know about but which is central to understanding our past and our cultural heritage. But it conveys its knowledge with a winking wit that aptly captures the sensibility of the unsung Irish who relaunched civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seven Fateful Moments When Great Men Met to Change the World *



  






Throughout time, leaders at the pinnacle of power - popes and kings, presidents and prime ministers, czars and generals - have subscribed to the belief that they can change the course of history, not by the force of arms, but through charm, skillful negotiation, honesty, deceit, and all the other arts of peaceful human exchange.

Award-winning author Charles L. Mee Jr. reproduces seven singular moments when heads of state have come together to decide the future of the world. He examines the uses of summitry, from the directness of Pope Leo's confrontation with Attila the Hun near Rome to Henry VIII and Francis I's meeting on the Field of the Cloth of Gold; from the surprise encounter between Cortés and Moctezuma to the intricacies negotiated by Metternich and Talleyrand at the Congress of Vienna; from the ironies of Wilson, Clemenceau and Lloyd George's summit at the Paris Peace Conference to the unintended consequences of Churchill, Stalin, and Roosevelt's gathering at Yalta; and finally to Gorbachev's desperate appeal to the G7 nations in London to be included in their powerful club.

Mee peeks through the curtains of diplomacy to reveal the hidden agendas and the glorious personalities at work. Taken together, these seven fateful moments are bracing and humbling reminders of the enormous complexity and mystery of human affairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Guardians of Churchill's Secret Army: Men of the Intelligence Corps in the Special Operations Executive *



  






*What if you have to survive undercover in a hostile land?*

A single slip can lead to arrest, torture, execution. Who can be trusted? Discover what kept Churchill's secret saboteurs alive in occupied France, Holland or Thailand - or didn't!

*'A fascinating and important study of a long-hidden corner of SOE history.' Dr Roderick Bailey, Pembroke College, Oxford, Advisor to BBC TV series ‘Secret Agent Selection: WW2’.*

The men and women who served as agents of the World War 2 Special Operations Executive were courageous. But courage was not enough. They also needed to learn the caution and suspicion that might just keep them alive, deep undercover in enemy territory.

_Guardians of Churchill's Secret Army_ tells the stories of the extraordinary men who taught them those skills and thought processes. They helped trainee agents learn how to seem innocuous while preparing resistance, subversion and sabotage. Each spoke several languages. Many became agents themselves and faced danger with great bravery; that’s part of their story too. All played a crucial role in the global effort to undermine the enemy.

We find them not only in the Baker Street Headquarters of SOE, but also in night parachute drops, in paramilitary training in the remotest depths of Scotland and in undercover agent training in isolated English country houses. We follow them to occupied France, to Malaya and Thailand under threat of Japanese invasion, to Italy and Germany as they play their part in the collapse of the Axis regimes. Their stories are inspiring.

If you like discovering the true stories that underpin the history of the Second World War, then you'll want to read this authentic book. Author of _Setting the Med Ablaze_, Dr Peter Dixon has a PhD from the University of Cambridge and four decades of military and peacebuilding experience. In the tradition of Antony Beevor and Ben Macintyre, he shines a spotlight on a crucial area of the Special Operations Executive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Condition Red (Annotated): Destroyer Action in the South Pacific*



  






In _Condition Red_, author Frederick J. Bell, commander of the USS _Grayson_, plunges the reader into action-packed naval encounters with the Japanese Navy--‘The Tokyo Express.’ With its readable style, attention to detail and flair for capturing the whirlwind of conflict, there are few accounts that better document naval warfare during World War 2 than _Condition Red_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Until They Eat Stones (Illustrated)*



  






During World War 2, over seven thousand American soldiers were held as prisoners of war in the Japanese-occupied Philippines. Many had survived the infamous Bataan Death March of April 1942 only to face starvation and torture in cramped cells ran by the _kempei_, Japan's military police. _Until They Eat Stones_ is a first-hand account of life in the POW camps as the situation unfolded, offering a unique perspective on events from someone in the middle of the maelstrom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Burma: The Turning Point *



  






The turning point of the war in Burma was the Imphal/Kohima campaign of 1944. For four months there was intense and savage fighting. The Japanese plan was to encircle and destroy the British and Indian positions before bursting into the plain and seizing Imphal. They failed in their first aim but the Japanese 15th Army prepared a final all-out thrust for Imphal. However, the British 4th Corps struck first and, after three weeks, the Japanese were virtually annihilated. This graphic account expertly analyses the campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Countdown To Terror (The Penetrator Book 1*



  






Liberty or Death? The message: "Liberty for Puerto Rico or death to all Gringos. Viva el F.A.L.N." The terrorist tactics of the Fuezas Armadas de Liberacion Nacional Puerto Riquena were being stepped up. The bombings would increase each day, culminating in the big blast, Operation Luz. Racing against the clock, Mark Hardin stalks the streets of Spanish Harlem - his quarry, El Chico, ruthless leader of the fanatic F.A.L.N. Each step brings him closer to the creations of this time table of death and destruction. One by one, he manages to pick off the terrorist troops, slowly decimating their forces and equalizing the kill count of bombing victims. But the deadline for Operation Luz is explosively near. Seconds tick away like bomb...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Panama Power Play (The Penetrator Book 19)*



  






Norbert Briscoe, financial wizard, friend of presidents, and toast of the jet set, is alive and well and living in exile in Costa Rica. The proceeds of his swindles, thefts, and international money manipulation made him a wanted man in the U.S. But now he is putting together his biggest deal - one that will guarantee his own safety, grant him a complete pardon, and allow him to retain his huge fortune. He's going to buy the Panama Canal!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Radiation Hit (The Penetrator Book 20) *



  






The information was limited. An "event" was going to take place at the Rocky Mountain Nuclear Generating Plant within three days. The attack would be coming from a terrorist group trying to get uranium to build an atomic bomb. Mark Hardin doesn't know why they have chosen this site or when they are going to strike but if there is going to be a hit, he will certainly be on hand to prevent it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Supergun Mission (The Penetrator Book 21) *



  






It started with the smuggling of Mexican "********" for slave labor in the U.S. They were brought to an island in Lake Texoma, north of Dallas, to work on a top-secret operation directed by H. H. Christiansen...and were forbidden to leave.
But it wasn't until 25 Mexicans died in a mysterious tank truck fire that the Penetrator was called in. That's when this simple smuggling assignment turned into a national security threat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*High Disaster (The Penetrator Book 22)*



  






Oregon Revenge! Arlene Day, Capitol Sex Bonus Girl, has blown the whistle on Senator Harland H. Harrington of Oregon. She has told the world about her secretarial sex life while on the Washington payroll. As a result, the Senator is being forced to retire.

Suddenly, Oregon is under attack. Six hundred acres of land are burned to the ground. An entire lake is poisoned, killing all the fish and surrounding wildlife. A clue is left that the destruction of the dams will be the next and final blow. The same person is claiming credit for all the disasters. But who is he and why is he out to destroy the entire state? Will The Penetrator be able to stop the saboteur before the state of Oregon is wiped off the map?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Divine Death: The Penetrator #23*



  






Holy Smoke - Mark Hardin was supposed to be on vacation...but when three undercover cops mysteriously die, his help is needed. The police had been investigating the disappearance of some young people who were joined up with a new evangelistic sect called The Church of the Final Coming. Their spiritual leader, Vanua Levu, comes from Fiji. However, the instructions to the group's hierarchy come from Moscow and the orders are to assassinate America's top leaders. When the father of two missing girls decides to do some investigating of his own, Mark uses the opportunity to get himself involved in the rescue in order to penetrate the sect. But the elaborate ceremonies being held in the cathedral-type temple are just a front. There are some torturous and deadly goings-on in the basement as Mark Hardin soon finds out!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cryogenic Nightmare: The Penetrator #24*



  






Frozen assets: Preacher Mann is too much for the FBI and the CIA. He has dual citizenship and friends in diplomatic circles, and he's too powerful for the regular legal channels. He's come a long way: from a pimp in Harlem, he's worked his way to the top - of the rackets. He's into international dope, espionage - and now, in his orgy palace off the Florida coast, he's onto a new wrinkle!
The most beautiful women in the country are systematically vanishing. And Preacher Mann is holding them on ice - literally. He's freezing them until needed - to be shipped to the highest bidder. Only one man can defrost the situation: the Penetrator. He must succeed where others have failed. He's one man on a mission that's too cool to handle!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Floating Death (The Penetrator Book 25)*



  






Epidemic! It began in the peaceful pastures of Wisconsin. Death had occurred from contaminated milk and dairy products, and the farmers stood by helplessly as their herds were condemned and slaughtered on nothing more than suspicion. U.S. Public Health Service official Dr. Creighton Thornesby had personally supervised the shooting of the cattle. He wanted to prevent future outbreaks or did he? Only the Penetrator knew who Thornesby really was and he had to stop the deranged doctor from carrying out his insane plan to control the world through germ warfare...before everybody on earth was exposed to the virulent Bubonic Plague!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mexican Brown (The Penetrator Book 26) 




  




*

Dirty Dope. It happens all the time. Deaths from overdoses of heroin. Now it was more than that. Narcotics agents muttered that the Mexican Brown heroin coming in across the border was some strange mix dirty...and deadly. Mark Hardin has a line on the hot horse, but he has to move fast and find a way to beat the smugglers to the border before they can sneak the stuff into the country. If he fails, he'll be in one helluva fix!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Skyhigh Betrayers (The Penetrator Book 2*



  






"Find Brunt Maxwell!"

The urgent message flashes across the country as a scientist is reported missing from a California think tank where a new atomic shielding is being developed. The project is on the brink of success and will revolutionize travel, but no one has yet put the whole thing together into a practical unit.

Then the head man of the top secret project is murdered, and his assistant and number two genius, Brunt Maxwell, disappears... along with all of the plans.

It's a near-panic situation... national security is at stake... and time is running out-- even for the Penetrator!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Computer Kill (The Penetrator Book 30) *



  






Electronics wizard Hector Lattimer has at last figured out a fool-proof way to beat the system. Using his ingeniously designed portable computer terminal, Lattimer can tap into any programmed bank and authorize payment to his account. Then, in a flash of a diode, all data is wiped out—with no one the wiser . . . and Lattimer the richer.

Even the Penetrator is baffled—until he learns that the engineer is an embittered ex-employee of an electronics firm; a madman whose attempts at extortion have failed, who is now planning to destroy the entire works by automating a deadly device that will trigger an explosion.

It's a touchy situation, and Mark Hardin's number may be up—unless he can stop the bomb before it blows!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Showbiz Wipeout (The Penetrator Book 32) *



  






Mark Hardin--The Penetator--finds himself in Hollywood, striking back against a talent agency that's terrorizing stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Timeline: A Novel*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this thriller from the author of Jurassic Park, Sphere, and Congo, a group of young scientists travel back in time to medieval France on a daring rescue mission that becomes a struggle to stay alive.

“Compulsive reading . . . brilliantly imagined.”—Los Angeles Times*

In an Arizona desert, a man wanders in a daze, speaking words that make no sense. Within twenty-four hours he is dead, his body swiftly cremated by his only known associates. Halfway around the world, archaeologists make a shocking discovery at a medieval site. Suddenly they are swept off to the headquarters of a secretive multinational corporation that has developed an astounding technology. Now this group is about to get a chance not to study the past but to enter it. And with history opened up to the present, the dead awakened to the living, these men and women will soon find themselves fighting for their very survival—six hundred years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Nazi Skull (Bone Guard Book 2)*



  






They used to be part of a special ops intelligence group known only as the Unit—until the brass decided to ignore their intel, and they followed Lieutenant Grant Casey into a firestorm to save a museum, and the people trapped inside. The aftermath leaves Grant and his wingman in the hospital, and the whole team on the outs with the military. But Grant fuses his interest in history with his specialized training, and the Bone Guard is born.

The Bone Guard. . .where adventure and history ignite.

When the grandfather who raised him is attacked during the vandalizing of the Tohono O'odham tribal center, Grant Casey flies home to Arizona intending to say goodbye to the old man he's hated all his life. But the old man tells Grant to take a run—sending him into the desert to discover a break-in at the cache of their family's sacred items. His grandmother's basket is missing and an immigrant is found beaten, with an ancient bone in his stomach. The search leads Grant to a white supremacist organization seeking to connect with their Nazi heritage while they hunt for a reputed Nazi treasure: the stolen bones of Peking Man. The last man who knew their whereabouts spent a few years in a WWII internment camp not far from the reservation, and indigenous scouts helped to track down those who escaped from the camps.
Now Grant must follow the clues from a map of the stars to a graveyard for B-29's. Grant's family secrets won't stay buried in his quest to find the truth and stop the murderous rampage of a neo-Nazi who finds himself betrayed by the person he trusted the most.

Will Grant recover the most famous skeleton ever lost—or will he join the bones in their eternal rest?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Mongol's Coffin (Bone Guard Book 1) *



  






They used to be part of a special ops intelligence group known as the Unit—until the brass ignored their intel, and they followed Lieutenant Grant Casey into a firestorm to save a museum, and the people trapped inside. The aftermath leaves Grant and his wingman in the hospital, and his whole team on the outs with the military. After his discharge, Grant fuses his interest in history with his specialized training, and the Bone Guard is born.

The Bone Guard. . .where adventure and history ignite.

When Liz Kirschener discovers a musical map to Ghenghis Khan's tomb, her scholarly life explodes into arson and gunfire. Grant Casey brings in his team for a race to the tomb—to prevent Chinese authorities from burying it forever. This novel speeds from Cambridge, Massachusetts to Cambridge, England in search of clues—then flies to Inner Mongolia, bringing together a Mongolian singer, Grant's ex-commanding officer and a Hong Kong billionaire with a secret past. Mongolian traditions clash with modern priorities in a high-stakes adventure to save one of the world's greatest lost treasures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Assassin's Throne (Bone Guard Book 3) *



  






A Templar betrayal, a stolen throne and a madman who would be king

A simple assignment goes horribly wrong: the Bone Guard runs afoul of modern knights, ancient Assassins and the self-proclaimed King of Jerusalem, hell-bent on reclaiming his throne.

In the palace of the Byzantine Emperor stood a technological wonder fusing mystic symbols and ancient technologies: the awe-inspiring Throne of Solomon, challenging the unworthy with automated figures made of gold. In 1204, the Fourth Crusade pillaged Constantinople and cast the throne into darkness, the stuff of legend. . . until now.
When a wealthy roboticist hires the Bone Guard for her charity photo shoot, it's the perfect chance for some R'n'R. Stand around looking tough, transfer an ancient manuscript, retire to the client's mansion for a night of luxury--what could possibly go wrong? Then Grant's stand-in gets shot, their objective stolen and the archive catches fire. So much for Nick's mantra of "details, not ops."

Instead of kicking back with champagne, Grant and his wingman plunge straight into danger, chasing a killer, a thief, and an old adversary they know as the Phantom. Their client is lying, their objective is missing, and their reputation is on the line—along with their lives—as they hunt for clues in Turkish baths and ruined churches from Istanbul to the Dead Cities of Syria. Modern wars spark ancient rivalries, leaving Grant caught between the man who would be king, and the mystery shrouding his throne. The Templars are after Grant's head, and the next target is the woman who ignited his heart. The Bone Guard is on the job and the legend's about to get real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Caves of Steel (The Robot Series Book 1)*



  






*A millennium into the future two advancements have altered the course of human history: the colonization of the galaxy and the creation of the positronic brain. Isaac Asimov’s Robot novels chronicle the unlikely partnership between a New York City detective and a humanoid robot who must learn to work together. *

Like most people left behind on an over-populated Earth, New York City police detective Elijah Baley had little love for either the arrogant Spacers or their robotic companions. But when a prominent Spacer is murdered under mysterious circumstances, Baley is ordered to the Outer Worlds to help track down the killer. 

The relationship between Life and his Spacer superiors, who distrusted all Earthmen, was strained from the start. Then he learned that they had assigned him a partner: R. Daneel Olivaw. Worst of all was that the “R” stood for robot—and his positronic partner was made in the image and likeness of the murder victim!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Damned Trilogy: A Call to Arms, The False Mirror, and The Spoils of War*



  






*Humans are caught up in an alien war in this epic from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: The Force Awakens and Star Trek Into Darkness.*

For millennia, the Weave, an alliance of species, have fought to resist the telepathic Amplitur, who strive to unite all self-aware life-forms in their great “Purpose.” The Weave is slowly losing ground, but for both sides, warfare focuses more on outthinking and outmaneuvering your foe than destruction. In fact, most regard violence as hideously barbaric, and even the thought of harming another sentient being is beyond imagining.

Then they come to Earth . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress *



  






*For fans of Artemis—the visionary tour de force from “one of the grand masters of science fiction” (The Wall Street Journal).*

Widely acknowledged as one of Robert A. Heinlein's greatest works, _The Moon Is a Harsh Mistress_ rose from the golden age of science fiction to become an undisputed classic—and a touchstone for the philosophy of personal responsibility and political freedom. A revolution on a lunar penal colony—aided by a self-aware supercomputer—provides the framework for a story of a diverse group of men and women grappling with the ever-changing definitions of humanity, technology, and free will—themes that resonate just as strongly today as they did when the novel was first published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Earth Space Service (ESS Space Marines Book 1) *



  






*Genetically engineered aliens. Hostile encounters. Just another day for the Earth Space Service Marine.*

*A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor*

Sergeant Andrea “Andy” Dolan and her squad of Space Marines are trained to protect the ESS Alliance against all threats. When hostile aliens invade, they are the last line of defense. As conflicts intensify and unexplained abilities manifest in Andy, it becomes clear something big is on the horizon. Their only hope is the Space Marine who doesn’t even know who, exactly, she is.

_Earth Space Service_ is the beginning of the ESS Space Marines series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with engaging, and quirky, characters, you will love Andy and the ESS Space Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Price You Pay: A novel *



  






*In this audacious, lightning-paced thriller, a smart-mouthed, white-collar drug dealer--a hilariously irreverent antihero--seeks revenge when an unknown enemy takes out a contract on him.*

Jack Price is having a bad day. What he absolutely did not need was for someone to execute his grouchy old neighbor as if she was a drug mule. Questions will be asked, and Jack is a small businessman in a competitive sector hobbled by red tape and, you know: laws. Just because the product Jack trades in is cocaine, people assume it’s all guns and murders, but that is the old cocaine business and Jack is all about the new one: high-tech, high-end and on-demand.

But when Jack begins making some inquiries with a view to calming the whole thing down, someone hires the Seven Demons to kill him. You bring those people in to kill generals and presidents and take down countries, not to mess with a guy who’s just trying to get along.

The thing is that the Seven Demons and their client have misunderstood the situation. Jack is not upset. In fact, he’s grateful for the clarification. Jack is the kind of guy who adapts well to new business models. He has a unique approach to executive problem solving. In fact, Jack is batshit crazy. And when you mess with Jack, there is a Price to be paid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wilhelm Conspiracy (A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery)*



  






*wo strangely connected murders. An eve-of-war catastrophe. And a new sleuth determined to help Holmes against all odds . . .*

*London, 1896--*A prominent banker is found dead in an unsavory part of the city. Hours later, the charred remains of another body are discovered on a beach in Dover. An intriguing link between the two murders brings the case to the forefront of Sherlock Holmes's attention.

The famed detective's investigation has barely begun, however, when the Secretary of War summons him with catastrophic news: on the eve of war, a new British superweapon has fallen into the wrong hands. Holmes must recover it, or risk dooming all of England to a dark fate for generations to come.

Holmes and his faithful partner Watson make plans to track the weapon down in Germany, where Brits are unwelcome and dangers lurk everywhere. But they're not alone in their endeavors: over Holmes's stern objection, his recently discovered grown daughter Lucy insists on helping the duo find the weapon and solve the two murders.

Lucy's sleuthing skills prove as formidable as her father's, and soon enough, the trail of clues in Germany lead the three detectives to a sinister plot that puts them directly in the line of fire. Can they evade danger, solve a double murder _and_ save the Empire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Losing Role: A Novel *



  






*A struggling German actor attempts to escape a top-secret WWII operation against the Americans.*

When the SS orders banned entertainer Max Kaspar to impersonate a US officer during the bloody Battle of the Bulge, Max devises his own secret mission to escape the war and flee to America.

It’s both his one big break and a deadly last chance on a journey that’s taken him from a once-promising career to brutal front-line combat as a German Army corporal. Max has lost more than one true love, yet he still clings to what’s left of his hope and his good humor. But his mission is doomed from the start. Trapped between the lines in the freezing Ardennes Forest, he must summon all his acting talents and newfound courage to evade perilous traps laid by both sides …

Inspired by a real-life 1944 operation, this gripping wartime espionage thriller is the first book in the Kaspar Brothers series. Max is the estranged older brother of German-American US Army captain Harry Kaspar in the second book, _Liberated_. The Kaspar brothers reunite in the third book, _Lost Kin_. Each novel can be read as a standalone story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Behemoth: A History of the Factory and the Making of the Modern World *



  






In an accessible and timely work of scholarship, celebrated historian Joshua B. Freeman tells the story of the factory and examines how it has reflected both our dreams and our nightmares of industrialization and social change. He whisks readers from the early textile mills that powered the Industrial Revolution to the factory towns of New England to today’s behemoths making sneakers, toys, and cellphones in China and Vietnam. _Behemoth_ offers a piercing perspective on how factories have shaped our societies and the challenges we face now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*General Lee: A Biography of Robert E. Lee *



  






General Robert E. Lee was one of the greatest generals to have ever lived.

Although having fought for the slave-trading South during the American Civil War he was, and still is, regarded as a superb tactician and leader of men by both North and South.

General Lee, written by his nephew and fellow soldier, Fitzhugh Lee, takes the reader to the heart of Lee’s life, from his family origins to his early career in the military as he became a military engineer and fought in the Mexican-American War.

Through access to numerous unpublished letters and accounts Fitzhugh Lee provides fascinating insight into his uncle’s military genius throughout the American Civil War, from the Seven Days Battle to Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville to Gettysburg, right through until his eventual surrender to Grant in 1865.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*England in the Age of Chivalry . . . And Awful Diseases: The Hundred Years' War and Black Death (A Very, Very Short History of England)*



  






*A revealing glimpse into the tumultuous history of England’s medieval period, full of knights in shining armor and terrible peasant suffering.*
Covering the violent and disease-ridden period between 1272 to 1399, England in the Age of Chivalry. . . And Awful Diseases covers the events, personages and ideas most commonly known as "medieval". This includes Geoffrey Chaucer, the Peasants revolt, the Scottish wars of independence, the Great Famine of 1315, the Black Death and the 100 Years War. Central to this time is King Edward III, who started the 100 Years War and defined the concept of chivalry, including England's order of the garter. His legacy continues to shape our view of England’s history and is crucial in understanding the development of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Handful of Hard Men: The SAS and the Battle for Rhodesia *



  






*A biography of a Special Forces soldier who battled the forces of Mugabe and Nkomo, earning a reputation as a military maestro.*

During the West’s great transition into the post-colonial age, the country of Rhodesia refused to succumb quietly, and throughout the 1970s, fought back almost alone against Communist-supported elements that it did not believe would deliver proper governance. During this long war, many heroes emerged, but none more skillful and courageous than Capt. Darrell Watt of the Rhodesian SAS, who placed himself at the tip of the spear in the deadly battle to resist the forces of Robert Mugabe and Joshua Nkomo.

It is difficult to find another soldier’s story to equal Watt’s in terms of time spent on the field of battle and challenges faced. Even by the lofty standards of the SAS and Special Forces, one has to look far to find anyone who can match his record of resilience and valor in the face of such daunting odds and with resources so paltry. A bush-lore genius, blessed with uncanny instincts and an unbridled determination, he had no peers as a combat-tracker—and there was plenty of competition. The Rhodesian theater was a fluid and volatile one, in which he performed in almost every imaginable fighting role: as an airborne shock-trooper leading camp attacks, long range reconnaissance operator, covert urban operator, sniper, saboteur, seek-and-strike expert, and, in the final stages, as a key figure in mobilizing an allied army in neighboring Mozambique. After twelve years in the cauldron of war, his cause slipped from beneath him, however, and Rhodesia gave way to Zimbabwe.

When the guns went quiet, Watt had won all his battles but lost the war. In this fascinating biography we learn that in his later years, he turned to saving wildlife on a continent where animals are in continued danger, devoting himself to both the fauna and African people he has cared so deeply about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Firewalk (Rachel Hatch Book 5)*



  






*Starting over is never easy.
For Hatch, nothing ever is.
Seeking a connection to her past,
Hatch crosses paths with a girl in need.
And she'll risk everything to save her.*

In the most intense novel to date, ex-military police officer Rachel Hatch faces off with a criminal enterprise trafficking girls. Hatch can't look the other way and is called by her code of justice to seek resolution. With her back against the wall and innocent lives held in the balance, Hatch does what she does best and brings the fight to the enemy. Only this enemy is unlike any she's ever faced. 

*And she'll have to walk through fire if she plans to come out alive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $1.60

*Final Justice (The Justice Trilogy Series Book 3) *



  






When a hostile race invades Cerbius, a distant planet on the very edge of Alliance territory, Captain Eli Justice fights to defeat them at the point of attack. Meanwhile, his father, General Grant Justice, commander of the Alliance military, implements a plan to defeat the invaders on their home planet.

Unfortunately, danger doesn’t always come from the outside. On Earth, everything the Alliance has built is threatened by the politics and treachery of newly elected leaders.

Working together against common enemies, foreign and domestic, father and son must overcome time, distance, and overwhelming odds to save the Alliance and all of the races that count on them for survival.

Welcome to the shout.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Reason to Die (A Perley Gates Western Book 2) *



  






*A cowboy is hunting a fortune in buried gold—but he may have to fight off every bad man in the Black Hills first: “A masterful storyteller.”—Publishers Weekly*

Restless cowpoke Perley Gates wanted nothing more than to track down the grandfather who abandoned his family years ago. What he found was the crazy old sidewinder barely hanging on after a Sioux massacre. The old man’s dying wish was to make things right for deserting his kin—by giving his strong-willed grandson Perley clues to the whereabouts of a buried fortune in gold.

Finding his grandfather’s legacy will set up his family for life. But it won’t be easy. The discovery of raw gold in the Black Hills has lured hordes of ruthless lowlifes into Deadwood and Custer City—kill-crazy prairie rats, gunfighters, outlaws, and Indians—armed with a thousand glittering reasons to put Perley six feet under. All Perley wants is what was left to him, what he’s owed. But with so many brigands on his backside, finding his grandfather’s treasure is going to land Perley Gates between the promise of heaven and the blood-soaked battlefields of hell . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Man on Fire (A Creasy novel Book 1)*



  






Fierce authentic action, masterful storytelling and a touchingly moving friendship combine in this gripping novel of suspense and revenge, set in an Italy plagued by kidnapping.

Washed-up, a near alcoholic, ex-mercenary Creasy takes on the job of guarding the 11 year old daughter of an Italian industrialist. Delightful and intelligent, she penetrates his embittered cynicism to become his friend.

Then something terrible happens that fills Creasy with a deadly and unforgiving anger. And the story explodes in a phenomenal tale of training and preparation, vengeance and execution as, armed with a formidable weaponry, Creasy wages a personal war on a powerful and evil enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Perfect Kill (A Creasy novel Book 2) *



  






In Man on Fire, A. J. Quinnell introduced Creasy, veteran and mercenary. In The Perfect Kill, Creasy returns.

Three days before Christmas in 1988, a bomb blew Pan Am 103 out of the sky over the small Scottish town of Lockerbie, killing all passengers and crew.

The wife and four-year-old daughter of Creasy were amongst the passengers. Seeking his personal vengeance, Creasy finds the backup of power — a US Senator, whose wife also died on Pan Am 103; and of youth — an eighteen-year-old orphan called Michael.

Ruthlessly and relentlessly, Creasy trains Michael into becoming a man in his own image. Trains him ... for the perfect kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mayo Clinic 5 Steps to Controlling High Blood Pressure: Your Personal Guide to Preventing and Managing Hypertension *



  






*How to play a vital role in your own health and longevity: A handbook from“one of the most reliable, respected health resources that Americans have” (Publishers Weekly).*

This easy-to-use guide will help you understand the many issues related to high blood pressure and assist you in preventing it, managing it, and making essential treatment decisions.

· Learn which single factor you can do the most about when it comes to influencing your blood pressure. This one step may be all it takes to lower your blood pressure and keep it under control.
· How losing as little as 10 pounds may reduce your blood pressure to a healthier level—includes practical help for maintaining a healthier weight.
· Discover a great alternative that may lower your blood pressure just about as much as medications—without the expense of prescriptions.
· Why your blood pressure goes down if you make your heart stronger—and dozens of tips to realize this goal.
· How to manage your sodium intake.
· Information about medications for when changes in lifestyle aren't enough and more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Lives of Bats: My Adventures with the World's Most Misunderstood Mammals *



  






*Stories and science surrounding the beloved bat, from an ecologist who has dedicated his life to the curious creature.*

Few people realize how sophisticated and intelligent bats are. Merlin Tuttle knows, and he has stopped at nothing to find and protect them on every continent they inhabit. Sharing highlights from a lifetime of adventure and discovery, Tuttle takes us to the frontiers of bat research to show that frog-eating bats can identify frogs by their calls, that some bats have social sophistication similar to that of higher primates, and that bats have remarkable memories. Bats also provide enormous benefits by eating crop pests, pollinating plants, and carrying seeds needed for reforestation. They save farmers billions of dollars annually and are essential to a healthy planet. Tuttle’s account forever changes the way we see these poorly understood yet fascinating creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Archaeology from Space: How the Future Shapes Our Past *



  






*Winner of the Phi Beta Kappa Prize for Science *• *An Amazon Best Science Book of 2019 *• *A Science Friday Best Science Book of 2019 *• *A Kirkus Reviews Best Nonfiction Book of 2019* •* A Science News Best Book of 2019* • *Nature's Top Ten Books of 2019*

National Geographic Explorer and TED Prize-winner Dr. Sarah Parcak gives readers a personal tour of the evolution, major discoveries, and future potential of the young field of satellite archaeology. From surprise advancements after the declassification of spy photography, to a new map of the mythical Egyptian city of Tanis, she shares her field’s biggest discoveries, revealing why space archaeology is not only exciting, but urgently essential to the preservation of the world’s ancient treasures.

Parcak has worked in twelve countries and four continents, using multispectral and high-resolution satellite imagery to identify thousands of previously unknown settlements, roads, fortresses, palaces, tombs, and even potential pyramids. From there, her stories take us back in time and across borders, into the day-to-day lives of ancient humans whose traits and genes we share. And she shows us that if we heed the lessons of the past, we can shape a vibrant future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tolkien and the Great War: The Threshold of Middle-earth *



  






*How the First World War influenced the author of the Lord of the Rings Trilogy: “Very much the best book about J.R.R.* *Tolkien that has yet been written.” —A. N. Wilson*

As Europe plunged into World War I, J. R. R. Tolkien was a student at Oxford and part of a cohort of literary-minded friends who had wide-ranging conversations in their Tea Club and Barrovian Society. After finishing his degree, Tolkien experienced the horrors of the Great War as a signal officer in the Battle of the Somme, where two of those school friends died. All the while, he was hard at work on an original mythology that would become the basis of his literary masterpiece, the Lord of the Rings trilogy.

In this biographical study, drawn in part from Tolkien’s personal wartime papers, John Garth traces the development of the author’s work during this critical period. He shows how the deaths of two comrades compelled Tolkien to pursue the dream they had shared, and argues that the young man used his imagination not to escape from reality—but to transform the cataclysm of his generation. While Tolkien’s contemporaries surrendered to disillusionment, he kept enchantment alive, reshaping an entire literary tradition into a form that resonates to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bones of My Grandfather: Reclaiming a Lost Hero of World War II *



  






*“War, reclamation, and what Tim O'Brien called "the Lives of the Dead" are eternal literary themes for men. Clay Bonnyman Evans has honored that lineage with this masterful melding of military history and personal quest.”—Ron Powers, co-author of New York Times #1 bestsellers Flags of Our Fathers and True Compass, along with No One Cares About Crazy People and others*

In November 1943, Marine 1st Lt. Alexander Bonnyman, Jr. was mortally wounded while leading a successful assault on a critical Japanese fortification on the Pacific atoll of Tarawa, and posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor, the nation's highest military honor. The brutal, bloody 76-hour battle would ultimately claim the lives of more than 1,100 Marines and 5,000 Japanese forces.
But Bonnyman's remains, along with those of hundreds of other Marines, were hastily buried and lost to history following the battle, and it would take an extraordinary effort by a determined group of dedicated civilians to find him.
In 2010, having become disillusioned with the U.S. government's half-hearted efforts to recover the "lost Marines of Tarawa," Bonnyman's grandson, Clay Bonnyman Evans, was privileged to join the efforts of History Flight, Inc., a non-governmental organization dedicated to finding and repatriating the remains of lost U.S. service personnel. In _Bones of My Grandfather_, Evans tells the remarkable story of History Flight's mission to recover hundreds of Marines long lost to history in the sands of Tarawa. Even as the organization begins to unearth the physical past on a remote Pacific island, Evans begins his own quest to unearth the reclaim the true history of his grandfather, a charismatic, complicated hero whose life had been whitewashed, sanitized and diminished over the decades.
On May 29, 2015, Evans knelt beside a History Flight archaeologist as she uncovered the long-lost, well-preserved remains of of his grandfather. And more than seventy years after giving his life for his country, a World War II hero finally came home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Boot: A Sorta Novel of Vietnam*



  






The true test for surviving war lies in the mind, not on the battlefield. Inspired by the author’s own experiences of US military operations during the Vietnam War. Boot is a debut literary novel that became an Amazon Best Seller on July 21, 2020 and was an Award Winning Finalist in the Best New Fiction category of the 2020 International Book Awards. Boot charts the journey of Marine George Orwell Hill, known affectionately as G. O. by his brothers-in-arms, as he comes to grips with the psychological impacts of war in the jungles and rice paddies of Southeast Asia. Faced with military life ranging from the sublime to the ridiculous, G. O. must navigate the absurdity of warfare and suppress his humanity to survive psychologically. The war challenges his presuppositions—about the world, about life, about himself—as soon as he lands in Vietnam. And his pondering deep questions about humanity becomes a fruitless task in a situation forcing him to accept life for what it is in every gory, absurd detail. Boot is a credible contribution to new literary fiction about the Vietnam War, combining satire and psychology in historical fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jumper (Time-Travelers Series) *



  






After spending three years in prison and others completely alone, twenty-four-year-old Cole Flint discovers an amazing ability—he can time-travel and teleport. He’s a jumper. So what should the motorcycle-riding, cage-fighting tough guy do? He should protect an innocent eighteen-year-old girl who happens to be in possession of the Staff of Moses. Following the direction of a trio of angels who are determined to shake things up in the Middle East, Cole pairs up with Hannah Carpenter and her pet grizzly while he also tries to change his past and learn the mystery of his birth. Curiously, the King of Jordan knows all about Hannah, and he’s determined to gain possession of the staff. He’ll do anything to possess its power, but is it possible that he’s no more than a pawn, manipulated in time along with Cole and Hannah? Jumper is a mysterious roller coaster of action and a time-traveling adventure that will keep readers guessing right to the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Planer (Time-Travelers Series)*



  






As an election nears, the polls have Senator Laurinaitis firmly in the lead, but then she kills Jade Steele’s fiancé in self-defense, and when Jade witnesses an assassination attempt on the senator’s life, she is pulled into the spiritual realm.
Jade is a planer.

A trio of meddling angels have plans for her to use her planing and time-traveling abilities to save the woman who killed her fiancé.

Following the vague direction of the angels and a prophecy she and her team have to decipher, Jade, Cole Flint and Hannah Carpenter from Jumper, and others work together to not only disrupt an election but also solve the mysteries behind some troubling questions.

The planer and her friends begin an adventure to gather weapons of spiritual warfare, which include an axe, a flaming sword, and a dragon born in the Garden of Eden. In time, friendship, faith, and a mended heart are forged before and during an incredible fiery battle in the ethereal plane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The House in the Woods (Atticus Priest Book 1) *



  






*Four murders. Two detectives. One mystifying crime.*

On Christmas Eve, DCI Mackenzie Jones is called to a shooting at a remote farmhouse. Ralph Mallender believes his father lies dead inside. When three more bodies are discovered, it’s clear a festive family gathering has turned into a gruesome tragedy.

At first it seems like an open and shut case: a murder suicide committed by Ralph’s volatile brother Cameron. Then new evidence makes Mack suspect the man who reported the crime is in fact the perpetrator.

But Mack isn’t the only one with a stake in the case. Private investigator Atticus Priest has been hired to get Ralph acquitted. That means unearthing any weaknesses in Mack’s evidence.

Irascible, impatient and unpredictable, Atticus has weaknesses of his own. Mack knows all about them because they share a past - both professionally and personally. This time round, however, they aren’t on the same side. And as Atticus picks at the loose ends of the case, everything starts to unravel in a way neither of them could ever have predicted...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Whiskey When We're Dry: A Novel*



  






*Named a Best Book by Entertainment Weekly, O Magazine, Goodreads, Southern Living, Outside Magazine, Oprah.com, HelloGiggles, Parade, Fodor’s Travel, Sioux City Journal, Read it Forward, Medium.com, and NPR’s All Things Considered.

"A thunderclap of originality, here is a fresh voice and fresh take on one of the oldest stories we tell about ourselves as Americans and Westerners. It's riveting in all the right ways -- a damn good read that stayed with me long after closing the covers." - Timothy Egan, New York Times bestselling author of The Worst Hard Time 

From a blazing new voice in fiction, a gritty and lyrical American epic about a young woman who disguises herself as a boy and heads west*

In the spring of 1885, seventeen-year-old Jessilyn Harney finds herself orphaned and alone on her family's homestead. Desperate to fend off starvation and predatory neighbors, she cuts off her hair, binds her chest, saddles her beloved mare, and sets off across the mountains to find her outlaw brother Noah and bring him home. A talented sharpshooter herself, Jess's quest lands her in the employ of the territory's violent, capricious Governor, whose militia is also hunting Noah--dead or alive. 

Wrestling with her brother's outlaw identity, and haunted by questions about her own, Jess must outmaneuver those who underestimate her, ultimately rising to become a hero in her own right.

Told in Jess's wholly original and unforgettable voice, _Whiskey When We're Dry_ is a stunning achievement, an epic as expansive as America itself--and a reckoning with the myths that are entwined with our history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Blind Spot (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 13) *



  






_Police Chief Jesse Stone is back in the remarkable new installment of the New York Times–bestselling series._

It’s been a long time since Jesse Stone left L.A., and still longer since the tragic injury that ruined his chances for a major league baseball career. When Jesse is invited to a reunion of his old Triple-A team at a hip New York city hotel, he is forced to grapple with his memories and regrets over what might have been.

Jesse left more behind him than unresolved feelings about the play that ended his baseball career. The darkly sensuous Kayla, his former girlfriend and current wife of an old teammate is there in New York, too. As is Kayla’s friend, Dee, an otherworldly beauty with secret regrets of her own. But Jesse’s time at the reunion is cut short when, in Paradise, a young woman is found murdered and her boyfriend, a son of one of the town’s most prominent families, is missing and presumed kidnapped.

Though seemingly coincidental, there is a connection between the reunion and the crimes back in Paradise. As Jesse, Molly, and Suit hunt for the killer and for the missing son, it becomes clear that one of Jesse’s old teammates is intimately involved in the crimes. That there are deadly forces working below the surface and just beyond the edge of their vision. Sometimes, that’s where the danger comes from, and where real evil lurks. Not out in the light—but in your blind spot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hanged Man's Song (Kidd Book 4) *



  






*“Hard-boiled computer hacker Kidd and his sometime girlfriend LuEllen make for a refreshingly roguish couple” (Entertainment Weekly). Now they’re back in #1 New York Times bestselling author John Sandford’s electrifying novel of murder, intrigue, and revenge—Kidd style.*

When Kidd’s superhacker friend Bobby is murdered and his laptop is stolen, Kidd knows it’s panic time. The secrets stashed in Bobby’s computer are enough to hang Kidd and everyone else in Bobby’s criminally ingenious cyber-circle. It’s up to Kidd and his partner LuEllen to track it down, find Bobby’s killer, and save their own necks—because the secrets are downloading faster than anyone anticipated. And they’re far more staggering than anyone imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hard News (Rune Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*From the bestselling author of the Bone Collector novels, soon to be an NBC series*

Rune is an aspiring filmmaker with more ambition than political savvy, paying her dues as an assistant cameraperson for the local news. But she's got her eyes on the prize, the network's hot newsmagazine, _Current Events—_and she's got the story she knows will get her there.

Poking around in the video archives, Rune spots a taped interview with Randy Boggs, who's doing hard time in Attica for a murder he claims he didn't commit. Rune can't say exactly why, but she's sure he's innocent. If she can prove it, _Current Events_ won't merely report the news, it'll make news—and Rune's career.

But what she could be writing is Randy Boggs's epitaph—and her own. Rune's newly discovered witness soon turns up dead. A hit man from Miami is on Rune's trail, and Boggs is finding prison even more dangerous than before. Someone wants this story killed, and it could be the girl with the camera who ends up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Galaxy Girls: 50 Amazing Stories of Women in Space*



  






Filled with beautiful full-color illustrations, a groundbreaking compendium honoring the amazing true stories of fifty inspirational women who helped fuel some of the greatest achievements in space exploration from the nineteenth century to today—including _Hidden Figure_’s Mary Jackson and Katherine Johnson as well as former NASA Chief Astronaut Peggy Whitson, the record-holding American biochemistry researcher who has spent the most cumulative time in space.

When Neil Armstrong stepped off the ladder of the lunar module, _Eagle,_ he famously spoke of “one small step for man.” But Armstrong would not have reached the moon without the help of women. Today, females across the earth and above it—astronauts and mathematicians, engineers and physicists, test pilots and aerospace psychophysiologists—are pushing the boundaries of human knowledge, helping us to understand the universe and our place in it. _Galaxy Girls _celebrates more than four dozen extraordinary women from around the globe whose contributions have been fundamental to the story of humankind’s quest to reach the stars.

From Ada Lovelace in the nineteenth century to the “colored computers” behind the Apollo missions, from the astronauts breaking records on the International Space Station to the scientific pioneers blazing the way to Mars, _Galaxy Girls _goes boldly where few books have gone before, celebrating this band of heroic sisters and their remarkable and often little known scientific achievements. Written by Libby Jackson, a leading British expert in human space flight, and illustrated with striking artwork from the students of London College of Communication, _Galaxy Girls _will fire the imaginations of trailblazers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Geronimo's Story of His Life: As Told to S. M. Barrett *
.


  






*A pivotal piece of nineteenth-century Native American history from a tireless warrior seeking justice for his people.*

Storied leader of the Bedonkohe band of the Chiricahua Apache tribe, Geronimo led resistance against Mexican and American troops seeking to drive the Apache from their land during the 1850s through the 1880s. In 1886, he finally surrendered to the US Army and became a prisoner of war. Although he would never return to his homeland, Geronimo became an iconic figure in Native American society and even had the honor of riding with President Theodore Roosevelt in his 1905 inaugural parade. That same year, he agreed to share his story with Stephen M. Barrett, a superintendent of education from Lawton, Oklahoma.

In Geronimo’s own words, this is his fascinating life story. Beginning with an Apache creation myth, he discusses his youth and family, the bloody conflicts between Mexico and the United States, and his two decades of life as a prisoner. Revered by his people and feared by his enemies, Geronimo narrates his memoir with a compassionate and compelling voice that still resonates today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Library: An Illustrated History *



  






Throughout the history of the world, libraries have been constructed, burned, discovered, raided, and cherished—and the treasures they've housed have evolved from early stone tablets to the mass-produced, bound paper books of our present day. _The Library_ invites you to enter the libraries of ancient Greece, early China, Renaissance England, and modern-day America, and speaks to the book lover in all of us. Incorporating beautiful illustrations, insightful quotations, and many marvelous mysteries of libraries—their books, patrons, and keepers—this book is certain to provide you with a wealth of knowledge and enjoyment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Johnny Got His Gun *



  






*The Searing Portrayal Of War That Has Stunned And Galvanized Generations Of Readers*

An immediate bestseller upon its original publication in 1939, Dalton Trumbo?s stark, profoundly troubling masterpiece about the horrors of World War I brilliantly crystallized the uncompromising brutality of war and became the most influential protest novel of the Vietnam era. _Johnny Got His Gun_ is an undisputed classic of antiwar literature that?s as timely as ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Children of Nazis: The Sons and Daughters of Himmler, Göring, Höss, Mengele, and Others*



  






In 1940, the German sons and daughters of great Nazi dignitaries Himmler, Göring, Hess, Frank, Bormann, Speer, and Mengele were children of privilege at four, five, or ten years old, surrounded by affectionate, all-powerful parents. Although innocent and unaware of what was happening at the time, they eventually discovered the extent of their father’s occupations: These men—their fathers who were capable of loving their children and receiving love in return—were leaders of the Third Reich, and would later be convicted as monstrous war criminals. For these children, the German defeat was an earth-shattering source of family rupture, the end of opulence, and the jarring discovery of Hitler’s atrocities.
How did the offspring of these leaders deal with the aftermath of the war and the skeletons that would haunt them forever? Some chose to disown their past. Others did not. Some condemned their fathers; others worshipped them unconditionally to the end. In this enlightening book, Tania Crasnianski examines the responsibility of eight descendants of Nazi notables, caught somewhere between stigmatization, worship, and amnesia. By tracing the unique experiences of these children, she probes at the relationship between them and their fathers and examines the idea of how responsibility for the fault is continually borne by the descendants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Road to Station X: From Debutante Ball to Fighter-Plane Factory to Bletchley Park, a Memoir of One Woman's Journey Through World War Two*



  






In 1938, Sarah Baring was enjoying life as a young debutante. Only a few years later, at the height of World War Two, she was working alongside some of the greatest minds of Britain in their code-breaking operations at Bletchley Park.

How did she end up in the top-secret world of cyphers and codes?

And what did she do within the confines of Bletchley’s Hut 4 that allowed the British Navy to be always one step ahead of their foes?

Like many young men and women across all levels of British society, the outbreak of war in 1939 dramatically altered the course of Sarah’s life.

Knowing that she could not stand by while others were enlisting, she left her position in _Vogue_ magazine and signed up to work as a telephonist at an Air Raid Precautions Centre before working in a fighter plane factory to do her bit. The women that she worked alongside were unlike those she had known in her high society life and opened her eyes to a completely different world.

Yet, after just a few months, she was requested to leave the factory behind and was thrust into the world of intelligence, code-breaking and huge computers, rubbing shoulders with awkward geniuses like Alan Turing.

_The Road to Station X_ provides a window into the life of a young woman that shifted from being a carefree debutante to factory girl to working with code-breakers in Bletchley Park as a result of the turbulent events of World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Command Missions: A Personal Story *



  






From North Africa, through the length of Italy, into Southern France and eventually into occupied Germany, he led his troops onward to repel the Axis powers.

_Command Missions_ is a fascinating account of Truscott’s journey through the Second World War, in which he recounts his fellow soldiers’ exploits, the co-operation and at times tense relationships between various Allied commanders, as well as intricate details of the battles that the American forces were engaged in.

Although he had little battle experience prior to the beginning of the war he quickly impressed his superiors. By 1945 he had commanded many different troops as he rose through the ranks during the course of the war including the 3rd Infantry Division in Sicily, the VI Corps at Anzio and in Southern France, and finally the Fifth Army from the Apennines to the Alps.

Truscott’s memoir provides brilliant insight into how commanders planned operations and reacted swiftly to the ever-changing situations of their troops on the ground. It was only through this combination of strategic preparation and quick thinking that the Allied armies were able to overcome their German and Italian enemies.

Drawing upon his own personal experiences, letters and orders from other generals like Patton and Eisenhower, as well as the notes and recollections of aides and other soldiers allow Truscott to create a vivid history of the Allied invasion of Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Those Who Hold Bastogne: The True Story of the Soldiers and Civilians Who Fought in the Biggest Battle of the Bulge *



  






*The acclaimed World War II historian delivers “a panoramic and compelling boots-on-the-ground illumination of one of the Bulge’s most epic battles” (Patrick K. O’Donnell, author of Washington’s Immortals).*

Hitler’s last gamble, the Battle of the Bulge, was intended to push the Allied invaders of Normandy all the way back to the beaches. The plan nearly succeeded, and almost certainly would have, were it not for one small Belgian town and its tenacious American defenders who held back a tenfold larger German force while awaiting the arrival of Gen. George Patton’s mighty Third Army.

In this dramatic account of the 1944–45 winter of war in Bastogne, historian Peter Schrijvers offers the first full story of the German assault on the strategically located town. From the December stampede of American and Panzer divisions racing to reach Bastogne first, through the bloody eight-day siege from land and air, and through three more weeks of unrelenting fighting even after the siege was broken, events at Bastogne hastened the long-awaited end of WWII. Schrijvers draws on diaries, memoirs, and other fresh sources to illuminate the experiences not only of Bastogne’s three thousand citizens and their American defenders, but also of German soldiers and commanders desperate for victory. The costs of war are revealed, uncovered in the stories of those who perished and those who emerged from battle to find the world forever changed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Still a PFC: A Combat Marine in World War II: The Pacific Theater (1942-1945): Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Guam, & Iwo Jima*




  






*By choice, chance and God’s hand, I survived some extremely trying times in the Marine Corps during World War II.*

I decided not to get mired in the horrors or waste of war. Tomes have been devoted to this subject. I choose instead to tell of my life as a Private, a grunt if you will, and how this life impacted on me.

As a telephone lineman for the United States Marine Corps, I had the greatest opportunity to see more of the combat area than most participants. We traveled to the right flank, left flank, up front and to the rear areas to keep our telephone lines functioning and all our artillery and infantry in constant communications.

A Japanese general stated “the American troops’ ability to concentrate artillery fire on a given point was a tremendous advantage.” As an artilleryman, I am proud we provided this edge. Our front line troops on numerous occasions told me our artillery barrage had “stopped the Japs cold.” Our constant goal.

I have often been asked, “How did you cope with death as an everyday fact?” I tell of losing eight buddies on one day on Guam. We acknowledged the loss then moved on. “What is past is past.” We did not dwell on one or multiple losses. We simply moved on. Yesterday was an age away, this is today, we hope to see tomorrow. Perhaps cruel, but it retained our sanity. Those who stand and wait have not shared this burden.

Lest you think I am portraying myself as some kind of hero -- let me remind you, they never asked me if I wanted to go on these combat landings to Bougainville, Guam, and Iwo Jima.

*I was not a hero, but I walked among heroes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Come Share My Foxhole: One Couple's World War II Journey: A Memoir *



  






Living in a small town in Indiana, Karl Floyd feels like the luckiest man in the world after marrying the girl of his dreams. With America on the rise after the Great Depression, a steady paycheck, his own house and newborn son fill him with pride. But his bliss is interrupted when he’s drafted into the United States Army in WWII.

Nineteen-year-old Evie Floyd’s life is going exactly as she prayed for. But when her husband is torn away from their family by war, she finds herself struggling on her own. Knowing Karl was braving the frontlines of battle, Evie didn’t dare divulge the tragic news about their boy.

A true story brought to life from his parents’ wartime love letters, Ric Floyd describes the trials and tribulations faced by the young men and women during WWII. Reading Karl and Evie’s deeply personal correspondence along with newspaper articles of the period, you’ll be transported to a time few participants of the war care to speak about.

_Come Share My Foxhole_ is a moving historical memoir. If you like slice-of-life stories, American endurance during times of strife, and young couples fighting for their future, then you’ll adore Ric Floyd's hope-filled account of his parents’ perilous journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Am a SEAL Team Six Warrior: Memoirs of an American Soldier*



  






When the Navy sends their elite, they send the SEALs. When the SEALs send their elite, they send SEAL Team Six—a secret unit made up of the finest soldiers in the country, if not the world. This is the dramatic tale of how Howard Wasdin overcame a tough childhood to live his dream and enter the exciting and dangerous world of Navy SEALS and Special Forces snipers.

His training began with his selection for Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S)—the toughest and longest military training in the world. After graduating, Wasdin saw combat in Operation Desert Storm as a member of SEAL Team Two. But he was driven to be the best of the best—he wanted to join the legendary SEAL Team Six, and at long last he reached his goal and became one of the best snipers on the planet.

Soon he was fighting for his life in Africa, hunting the Somalian warlord Aidid. But the mission fell apart when his small band of soldiers found themselves cut off from help and desperately trying to rescue downed comrades during a routine mission. The Battle of Mogadishu, as it become known, left 18 American soldiers dead and 73 wounded.
This is Howard Wasdin's story of overcoming numerous obstacles to become an elite American warrior.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*No Better Friend: One Man, One Dog, and Their Extraordinary Story of Courage and Survival in WWII*



  






*The extraordinary tale of survival and friendship between a man and a dog in World War II.*

Flight technician Frank Williams and Judy, a purebred pointer, met in the most unlikely of places: an internment camp in the Pacific. Judy was a fiercely loyal dog, with a keen sense for who was friend and who was foe, and the pair's relationship deepened throughout their captivity. When the prisoners suffered beatings, Judy would repeatedly risk her life to intervene. She survived bombings and other near-death experiences and became a beacon not only for Frank but for all the men, who saw in her survival a flicker of hope for their own.

Judy's devotion to those she was interned with was matched by their love for her, which helped keep the men and their dog alive despite the ever-present threat of death by disease or the rifles of the guards. At one point, deep in despair and starvation, Frank contemplated killing himself and the dog to prevent either from watching the other die. But both were rescued, and Judy spent the rest of her life with Frank.

She became the war's only official canine POW, and after she died at age fourteen, Frank couldn't bring himself to ever have another dog. Their story -- of an unbreakable bond forged in the worst circumstances -- is one of the great undiscovered sagas of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sergeant Rex: The Unbreakable Bond Between a Marine and His Military Working Dog *



  






*The thrilling and inspiring story of a US Marine and his dog Rex, a bomb sniffing German Shepard, who forged a bond of trust and loyalty while serving on the war-torn streets of Iraq’s most dangerous city.*

_In Iraq we put our lives in each other’s hands (and paws) day after day. We took care of each other no matter what. Rex and I have a bond that will last for the rest of our born days. If ever there was a marine who lived up to Semper Fidelis, the motto of the Marine Corps, it’s Rex._Deployed to Iraq’s infamous Triangle of Death in 2004, Sergeant Mike

Dowling and his military working dog Rex were part of the first Marine Corps military K9 teams sent to the front lines of combat since Vietnam. It was Rex’s job to sniff out weapons caches, suicide bombers, and IEDs, the devastating explosives that wreaked havoc on troops and civilians alike. It was Mike’s job to lead Rex into the heart of danger time and time again, always trusting Rex to bring them both back alive.

Dowling had turned twenty-five and Rex three just after they arrived in Iraq. Neither of them had any idea what to expect, and no training could fully prepare them for this job. An animal lover since childhood, Dowling had fostered and trained dogs for Guide Dogs for the Blind, and he was determined to serve in the military’s K9 unit after joining the Marines. On their first patrols in Iraq, Rex suffered a seemingly incurable fear of explosions and gunfire, but with Mike at the other end of his leash, Rex gained the courage to perform his duty.

Filled with harrowing tales of knife-edge bomb-detection work, including an extraordinary baptism by fire, _Sergeant Rex _is a heart-pounding account of how an unbreakable human-canine bond helped Mike and Rex to stay focused on their mission and save countless lives. Dowling takes us into the searing 130-degree heat, the choking dust, and the ever-present threat of violent attack that seemed to permeate Iraq’s streets. We experience Dowling’s visceral fear of walking down an IED-laden alley where dismemberment or death can come with any footstep, only his trusted partner, Rex, by his side.

Loyalty is one of the hallmarks of any good Marine, and nowhere is that quality more evident than in this astonishing account of Mike Dowling and Rex’s wartime experiences. A moving story of how a man and a dog developed complete trust in each other in the face of terrible adversity, _Sergeant Rex _is an unforgettable tale of sacrifice, courage, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadow of Betrayal: A Thriller (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 3) *



  






Three jobs, no questions. That’s the deal Jonathan Quinn—freelance operative and professional “cleaner”—has struck with his client at the Office. But his first assignment in rural Ireland unexpectedly results in four dead bodies to dispose of—and leads him to an astounding mystery about to spin wildly out of control.

Now Quinn, along with his colleague and girlfriend, the lethal Orlando, has a new mission: find and protect a U.N. aide worker who has suddenly disappeared from her assignment in war-torn Africa. If it were only that easy. Soon Quinn and Orlando will unearth a horrifying plot that is about to reach stage critical for a gathering of world leaders—and an act of terror more cunning, and more insidious, than anyone can foresee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*Darkly Dreaming Dexter *



  






*The Basis for a New Showtime® Original Series Starring Michael C. Hall*

Meet Dexter Morgan, a polite wolf in sheep’s clothing. He’s handsome and charming, but something in his past has made him abide by a different set of rules. He’s a serial killer whose one golden rule makes him immensely likeable: he only kills bad people. And his job as a blood splatter expert for the Miami police department puts him in the perfect position to identify his victims. But when a series of brutal murders bearing a striking similarity to his own style start turning up, Dexter is caught between being flattered and being frightened–of himself or some other fiend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Farewell, My Lovely: A Novel (Philip Marlowe series Book 2) *



  






*Crime fiction master Raymond Chandler's second novel featuring Philip Marlowe, the "quintessential urban private eye" (Los Angeles Times).* 

Philip Marlowe's about to give up on a completely routine case when he finds himself in the wrong place at the right time to get caught up in a murder that leads to a ring of jewel thieves, another murder, a fortune-teller, a couple more murders, and more corruption than your average graveyard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident*



  






*A New York Times and Wall Street Journal bestseller — What happened that night on Dead Mountain?*
*The mystery of Dead Mountain:* In February 1959, a group of nine experienced hikers in the Russian Ural Mountains died mysteriously on an elevation known as Dead Mountain. Eerie aspects of the incident—unexplained violent injuries, signs that they cut open and fled the tent without proper clothing or shoes, a strange final photograph taken by one of the hikers, and elevated levels of radiation found on some of their clothes—have led to decades of speculation over what really happened.

*As gripping and bizarre as Hunt for the Skin Walker:* This New York Times bestseller, _Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident,_ is a gripping work of literary nonfiction that delves into the mystery of Dead Mountain through unprecedented access to the hikers' own journals and photographs, rarely seen government records, dozens of interviews, and the author's retracing of the hikers' fateful journey in the Russian winter.

*You'll love this real-life tale:* Dead Mountain is a fascinating portrait of young adventurers in the Soviet era, and a skillful interweaving of the hikers' narrative, the investigators' efforts, and the author's investigations. Here for the first time is the real story of what happened that night on Dead Mountain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tiger: A True Story of Vengeance and Survival (Vintage Departures) *



  






It’s December 1997, and a man-eating tiger is on the prowl outside a remote village in Russia’s Far East. The tiger isn’t just killing people, it’s annihilating them, and a team of men and their dogs must hunt it on foot through the forest in the brutal cold. As the trackers sift through the gruesome remains of the victims, they discover that these attacks aren’t random: the tiger is apparently engaged in a vendetta. Injured, starving, and extremely dangerous, the tiger must be found before it strikes again.

As he re-creates these extraordinary events, John Vaillant gives us an unforgettable portrait of this spectacularly beautiful and mysterious region. We meet the native tribes who for centuries have worshipped and lived alongside tigers, even sharing their kills with them. We witness the arrival of Russian settlers in the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries, soldiers and hunters who greatly diminished the tiger populations. And we come to know their descendants, who, crushed by poverty, have turned to poaching and further upset the natural balance of the region.

This ancient, tenuous relationship between man and predator is at the very heart of this remarkable book. Throughout we encounter surprising theories of how humans and tigers may have evolved to coexist, how we may have developed as scavengers rather than hunters, and how early _**** sapiens_ may have fit seamlessly into the tiger’s ecosystem. Above all, we come to understand the endangered Siberian tiger, a highly intelligent super-predator that can grow to ten feet long, weigh more than six hundred pounds, and range daily over vast territories of forest and mountain.

Beautifully written and deeply informative,_ The Tiger_ circles around three main characters: Vladimir Markov, a poacher killed by the tiger; Yuri Trush, the lead tracker; and the tiger himself. It is an absolutely gripping tale of man and nature that leads inexorably to a final showdown in a clearing deep in the taiga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spacers: Free Space *



  






*It's not the size of the ship in the fight...
It's the size of the fight in the ship.*

The Xanthic are hitting the Dawn Cluster hard. All signs point to their invasion beginning with a star system in the distant north.

To stop it, Commander Thatcher and Veronica Rose put together the biggest fleet they can - a force that still seems hopelessly small.

With that, they set sail against impossible odds, to see if a miracle can be worked one more time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spacers: Wartorn Cluster *




  






*Nothing brings change like war.*

A surge of new tech. New weapons. New tactics.
To lead a crew to victory, a captain must understand change.

He must understand command and that it is a test.

A test most men fail.

He must be brilliant. Resourceful. Every second. Of every day.

And at night during scarce moments of rest he must sleep the sleep of the righteous.

The time has come for Commander Tad Thatcher to look in the mirror.

The time has come to ask himself

_Am I that kind of man?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Task Force Baum *



  






*In the tradition of Saving Private Ryan and Bridge Over the River Kwai, bestselling author James D. Shipman delivers a powerful, action-packed novel based on the true story of General Patton’s clandestine unauthorized raid on a World War II POW camp. 
*
_March, 1945._ Allied forces are battle-worn but wearily optimistic. Russia’s Red Army is advancing hard on Germany from the east, bolstering Allied troops moving in from the west and north. Soon, surely, Axis forces must accept defeat. Yet for Captain Jim Curtis, each day is a reminder of how uncertain warfare can be. Captured during the Battle of the Bulge, Curtis is imprisoned at a POW camp in Hammelburg, Bavaria. But whispers say General Patton’s troops, and liberation, are on the way.

Indeed, fifty miles away, a task force of three hundred men is preparing to cross into Germany. What makes Hammelburg so special they don’t know, but orders are orders. Yet hope quickly evaporates as the raid unravels with shattering losses. For inmates, the liberation becomes a struggle for survival marked by a stark choice: stay, or risk escaping into danger—while leaving some behind.

For Curtis, the decision is an even more personal test of loyalty, friendship, and the values for which one will die or kill. It will be another twenty years before the unsanctioned mission’s secret motivation becomes public knowledge, creating a controversy that will forever color Patton’s legacy and linger on in the lives of those who made it home at last—and the loved ones of those who did not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Medieval Siege and Siegecraft *



  






Great sieges changed the course of medieval history, yet siege warfare, the dominant military activity of the period, is rarely given the attention it deserves. Geoffrey Hindley's highly readable new account of this vital but neglected aspect of medieval warfare looks at the subject from every angle. He traces the development of fortifications and siege equipment, explores the psychological dimension and considers the parts played by women and camp followers. He also shows siege tactics in action through a selection of vivid case studies of famous sieges taken from the history of medieval Europe and the Holy Land. His stimulating and accessible study will be fascinating reading for medieval specialists and for anyone who is interested in the history of warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fists of Righteous Harmony: A History of the Boxer Uprising in China in the Year 1900 *



  






This book tells the story of the Boxer Rebellion in China in 1900. The Boxers were a fanatical secret organization who were incited by anti-foreign elements in the Chinese Government to commit wide-scale deportations against foreign missionaries and their Chinese converts. The Boxers had the tacit support of the Dowager Empress Tzu Hsi who maintained all the while that they were beyond her control. The Boxer Rebellion came to a head with the 55-day siege of the Peking Legations and ended in total humiliation for the Chinese.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Reformation *



  






The Reformation and Counter-Reformation represented the greatest upheaval in Western society since the collapse of the Roman Empire a millennium before. The consequences of those shattering events are still felt today—from the stark divisions between (and within) Catholic and Protestant countries to the Protestant ideology that governs America, the world’s only remaining superpower.
In this masterful history, Diarmaid MacCulloch conveys the drama, complexity, and continuing relevance of these events. He offers vivid portraits of the most significant individuals—Luther, Calvin, Zwingli, Loyola, Henry VIII, and a number of popes—but also conveys why their ideas were so powerful and how the Reformation affected everyday lives. The result is a landmark book that will be the standard work on the Reformation for years to come. The narrative verve of *The Reformation* as well as its provocative analysis of American culture’s debt to the period will ensure the book’s wide appeal among history readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Daughters of Yalta: The Churchills, Roosevelts, and Harrimans: A Story of Love and War*



  






*The untold story of the three intelligent and glamorous young women who accompanied their famous fathers to the Yalta Conference in February 1945, and of the conference’s fateful reverberations in the waning days of World War II.*

Tensions during the Yalta Conference in February 1945 threatened to tear apart the wartime alliance among Franklin Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, and Joseph Stalin just as victory was close at hand. Catherine Grace Katz uncovers the dramatic story of the three young women who were chosen by their fathers to travel with them to Yalta, each bound by fierce family loyalty, political savvy, and intertwined romances that powerfully colored these crucial days.

Kathleen Harriman was a champion skier, war correspondent, and daughter of U.S. Ambassador to the Soviet Union Averell Harriman. Sarah Churchill, an actress-turned-RAF officer, was devoted to her brilliant father, who depended on her astute political mind. Roosevelt’s only daughter, Anna, chosen instead of her mother Eleanor to accompany the president to Yalta, arrived there as keeper of her father’s most damaging secrets. Situated in the political maelstrom that marked the transition to a post- war world, The Daughters of Yalta is a remarkable story of fathers and daughters whose relationships were tested and strengthened by the history they witnessed and the future they crafted together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inferno: The World at War, 1939-1945 *



  






From one of our finest military historians, a monumental work that shows us at once the truly global reach of World War II and its deeply personal consequences.

World War II involved tens of millions of soldiers and cost sixty million lives—an average of twenty-seven thousand a day. For thirty-five years, Max Hastings has researched and written about different aspects of the war. Now, for the first time, he gives us a magnificent, single-volume history of the entire war.

Through his strikingly detailed stories of everyday people—of soldiers, sailors and airmen; British housewives and Indian peasants; SS killers and the citizens of Leningrad, some of whom resorted to cannibalism during the two-year siege; Japanese suicide pilots and American carrier crews—Hastings provides a singularly intimate portrait of the world at war. He simultaneously traces the major developments—Hitler’s refusal to retreat from the Soviet Union until it was too late; Stalin’s ruthlessness in using his greater population to wear down the German army; Churchill’s leadership in the dark days of 1940 and 1941; Roosevelt’s steady hand before and after the United States entered the war—and puts them in real human context.

Hastings also illuminates some of the darker and less explored regions under the war’s penumbra, including the conflict between the Soviet Union and Finland, during which the Finns fiercely and surprisingly resisted Stalin’s invading Red Army; and the Bengal famine in 1943 and 1944, when at least one million people died in what turned out to be, in Nehru’s words, “the final epitaph of British rule” in India.

Remarkably informed and wide-ranging, _Inferno_ is both elegantly written and cogently argued. Above all, it is a new and essential understanding of one of the greatest and bloodiest events of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Madam: A Life in the New Orleans Underworld *



  






*The “raunchy, hilarious, and thrilling” true story of the incomparable Norma Wallace, proprietor of a notorious 1920s New Orleans brothel (NPR).*

Norma Wallace grew up fast. In 1916, at fifteen years old, she went to work as a streetwalker in New Orleans’ French Quarter. By the 1920s, she was a “landlady”—or, more precisely, the madam of what became one of the city’s most lavish brothels. It was frequented by politicians, movie stars, gangsters, and even the notoriously corrupt police force. But Wallace acquired more than just repeat customers. There were friends, lovers . . . and also enemies.

Wallace’s romantic interests ran the gamut from a bootlegger who shot her during a fight to a famed bandleader to the boy next door, thirty-nine years her junior, who became her fifth husband. She knew all of the Crescent City’s dirty little secrets, and used them to protect her own interests—she never got so much as a traffic ticket, until the early 1960s, when District Attorney Jim Garrison decided to clean up vice and corruption. After a jail stay, Wallace went legitimate as successfully as she had gone criminal, with a lucrative restaurant business—but it was love that would undo her in the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Old Dogs, Older Tricks (Junkyard Pirate Book 2) *



  






He’s a Vietnam vet, with a new lease on life. To fight an out-of-this-world invasion, he’ll need a little help from his friends…
Albert Jenkins never cared much for bureaucrats and politicians. So when the Galactic Congress refuses to act on the illegal invasion of Earth by parasitic aliens, he does what any self-respecting vet would do – he steals a spaceship. But when AJ and a snarky pop-culture loving alien companion are pursued by space cops, he does the only rational thing he can come up with. He strategically crash lands on a junkyard moon.

When he finally make it back home with what he hopes is a cure for the occupying parasites, he discovers the situation is worse than expected. The microscopic invaders have redoubled their efforts to strip Earth of critical resources, yet undiscovered by humanity. Knowing that time is in short supply, AJ calls on his network of crusty yet elite buddies from 'Nam. Fortunately, it does not take much convincing to get these aging patriots to saddle up one more time to kick some alien ass.

With youth restored, this elite squad of old vets will pit themselves against an unseen enemy. The question is – can they put an end to this global invasion once and for all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Terms of Enlistment (Frontlines Book 1) *




  






*“There is nobody who does [military SF] better than Marko Kloos. His Frontlines series is a worthy successor to such classics as Starship Troopers, The Forever War, and We All Died at Breakaway Station.” —George R. R. Martin*

The year is 2108, and the North American Commonwealth is bursting at the seams. For welfare rats like Andrew Grayson, there are only two ways out of the crime-ridden and filthy welfare tenements: You can hope to win the lottery and draw a ticket on a colony ship settling off-world . . . or you can join the service.

With the colony lottery a pipe dream, Andrew chooses to enlist in the armed forces for a shot at real food, a retirement bonus, and maybe a ticket off Earth. But as he starts a career of supposed privilege, he soon learns that the good food and decent health care come at a steep price . . . and that the settled galaxy holds far greater dangers than military bureaucrats or the gangs that rule the slums.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lines of Departure (Frontlines Book 2) *



  






Vicious interstellar conflict with an indestructible alien species. Bloody civil war over the last habitable zones of the cosmos. Political unrest, militaristic police forces, dire threats to the Solar System…

Humanity is on the ropes, and after years of fighting a two-front war with losing odds, so is North American Defense Corps officer Andrew Grayson. He dreams of dropping out of the service one day, alongside his pilot girlfriend, but as warfare consumes entire planets and conditions on Earth deteriorate, he wonders if there will be anywhere left for them to go.

After surviving a disastrous space-borne assault, Grayson is reassigned to a ship bound for a distant colony—and packed with malcontents and troublemakers. His most dangerous battle has just begun.

In this sequel to the bestselling _Terms of Enlistment_, a weary soldier must fight to prevent the downfall of his species…or bear witness to humanity’s last, fleeting breaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Angles of Attack (Frontlines Book 3)*



  






The alien forces known as the Lankies are gathering on the solar system’s edge, consolidating their conquest of Mars and setting their sights on Earth. The far-off colony of New Svalbard, cut off from the rest of the galaxy by the Lanky blockade, teeters on the verge of starvation and collapse. The forces of the two Earth alliances have won minor skirmishes but are in danger of losing the war. For battle-weary staff sergeant Andrew Grayson and the ragged forces of the North American Commonwealth, the fight for survival is entering a catastrophic new phase.

Forging an uneasy alliance with their Sino-Russian enemies, the NAC launches a hybrid task force on a long shot: a stealth mission to breach the Lanky blockade and reestablish supply lines with Earth. Plunging into combat against a merciless alien species that outguns, outmaneuvers, and outfights them at every turn, Andrew and his fellow troopers could end up cornered on their home turf, with no way out and no hope for reinforcement. And this time, the struggle for humanity’s future can only end in either victory or annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chains of Command (Frontlines Book 4) *



  






The assault on Earth was thwarted by the destruction of the aliens’ seed ship, but with Mars still under Lanky control, survivors work frantically to rebuild fighting capacity and shore up planetary defenses. Platoon sergeant Andrew Grayson must crash-course train new volunteers—all while dulling his searing memories of battle with alcohol and meds.

Knowing Earth’s uneasy respite won’t last, the North American Commonwealth and its Sino-Russian allies hurtle toward two dangerous options: hit the Lanky forces on Mars or go after deserters who stole a fleet of invaluable warships critical to winning the war. Assigned to a small special ops recon mission to scout out the renegades’ stronghold on a distant moon, Grayson and his wife, dropship pilot Halley, again find themselves headed for the crucible of combat—and a shattering new campaign in the war for humanity’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fields of Fire (Frontlines Book 5)*



  






The time has come to take the fight to the Lankies.

Mars has been under Lanky control for more than a year. Since then, the depleted forces of Earth’s alliances have rebuilt their fleets, staffing old warships with freshly trained troops. Torn between the need to beat the Lankies to the punch and taking enough time to put together an effective fighting force, command has decided to strike now.

Once again, seasoned veterans Andrew and Halley find themselves in charge of green troops and at the sharp tip of the spear as the combined military might of Earth goes up against the Lankies. But if there’s one constant in war, it’s that no battle plan survives first contact with the enemy…and the Lankies want to hold on to Mars as badly as humanity wants to reclaim it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Points of Impact (Frontlines Book 6)*



  






*Humankind may have won the battle, but a new threat looms larger than ever before…*

Earth’s armed forces have stopped the Lanky advance and chased their ships out of the solar system, but for CDC officer Andrew Grayson, the war feels anything but won. On Mars, the grinding duty of flushing out the twenty-meter-tall alien invaders from their burrows underground is wearing down troops and equipment at an alarming rate. And for the remaining extrasolar colonies, the threat of a Lanky attack is ever present.

Earth’s game changer? New advanced ships and weapons, designed to hunt and kill Lankies and place humanity’s militaries on equal footing with their formidable foes. Andrew and his wife, Halley, both now burdened with command responsibilities and in charge of more lives than just their own, are once again in humanity’s vanguard as they prepare for this new phase in the war. But the Lankies have their own agenda…and in war, the enemy doesn’t usually wait until you are prepared. As Andrew is once again plunged into the chaos and violence of war with an unyielding species, he is forced to confront the toll this endless conflict is taking on them all, and the high price of survival…at any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Orders of Battle (Frontlines Book 7)*



  






*The battle against the Lankies has been won. Earth seems safe. Peacetime military? Not on your life.*

It’s been four years since Earth threw its full military prowess against the Lanky incursion. Humanity has been yanked back from the abyss of extinction. The solar system is at peace. For now.

The future for Major Andrew Grayson of the Commonwealth Defense Corps and his wife, Halley? Flying desk duty on the front. No more nightmares of monstrous things. No more traumas to the mind and body. But when an offer comes down from above, Andrew has to make a choice: continue pushing papers into retirement, or jump right back into the fight? What’s a podhead to do?

The remaining Lankies may have retreated in fear, but the threat isn’t over. They need to be wiped out for good before they strike again. That’ll take a new offensive deployment. Aboard an Avenger warship, Andrew and the special tactics team under his command embark on the ultimate search-and-destroy mission. This time, it’ll be on Lanky turf.

No big heroics. No unnecessary risks. Just a swift hit-and-run raid in the hostile Capella system. Blow the alien seed ships into oblivion and get the hell back to Earth. At least, that’s the objective. But when does anything in war go according to plan?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story of the Human Body: Evolution, Health, and Disease*



  






In this landmark book of popular science, Daniel E. Lieberman—chair of the department of human evolutionary biology at Harvard University and a leader in the field—gives us a lucid and engaging account of how the human body evolved over millions of years, even as it shows how the increasing disparity between the jumble of adaptations in our Stone Age bodies and advancements in the modern world is occasioning this paradox: greater longevity but increased chronic disease.
_ 
The Story of the Human Body_ brilliantly illuminates as never before the major transformations that contributed key adaptations to the body: the rise of bipedalism; the shift to a non-fruit-based diet; the advent of hunting and gathering, leading to our superlative endurance athleticism; the development of a very large brain; and the incipience of cultural proficiencies. Lieberman also elucidates how cultural evolution differs from biological evolution, and how our bodies were further transformed during the Agricultural and Industrial Revolutions.

While these ongoing changes have brought about many benefits, they have also created conditions to which our bodies are not entirely adapted, Lieberman argues, resulting in the growing incidence of obesity and new but avoidable diseases, such as type 2 diabetes. Lieberman proposes that many of these chronic illnesses persist and in some cases are intensifying because of “dysevolution,” a pernicious dynamic whereby only the symptoms rather than the causes of these maladies are treated. And finally—provocatively—he advocates the use of evolutionary information to help nudge, push, and sometimes even compel us to create a more salubrious environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hand Gun Story: A Complete Illustrated History*



  






*A firearms expert “traces the history of the ‘one hand gun’ from its 14th century origins . . . surveying changing technology, techniques, and design” (Midwest Book Review).*

Ideally suited for both attack and self-defense, handguns have gotten smaller and deadlier. But the earliest pistols had a tendency to misfire. This was cured by the cap-lock, which proved a massive success in the American Civil War, with hundreds of thousands of cap-lock revolvers used on each side. Self-contained metal-case cartridges were to bring a fundamental change to handgun design: not only by allowing the introduction of revolvers that ejected automatically or were easily reloaded, but also by paving the way for the automatic pistol. World War I provided the handgun with a proving ground. At the end of the hostilities, with so much surplus weaponry, work on the handgun could have ceased; instead, a new developmental phase was begun by the nations that had emerged from the crumbling Imperial empires. During World War II, the efficiency of well-established designs was confirmed and new designs, such as the Walther P. 38, showed their potential. The emergence of the submachine-gun in 1945 reduced the status of the handgun—but only temporarily. The need for efficient self-defense shows no signs of lessening; and the rise in shooting for sport, particularly with the revolver, has sharpened the quest for efficiency.

The never ending search for advanced production techniques shows that the handgun has as much a future in the twenty-first century as it had in the heyday of the Wild West, or in the trenches of Passchendaele.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*MI6: British Secret Intelligence Service Operations, 1909–1945*



  






Just in time for the next James Bond movie, _#25! NO TIME TO DIE_ (April 2020), learn about what it is actually like to be a part of MI6 with this exciting and revealing look into the espionage world of British foreign secret service.

Written by the renowned expert Nigel West, this book exposes the operations of Britain’s overseas intelligence-gathering organization, the famed Secret Intelligence Service, MI6, and traces its origins back to its inception in 1909. In this meticulously researched account, its activities and structure are described in detail, using original secret service documents.

The main body of the book concerns MI6’s operations during the Second World War, and includes some remarkable successes and failures, including how MI6 financed a glamorous confidant of the German secret service; how a suspected French traitor was murdered by mistake; how Franco’s military advisors were bribed to keep Spain out of the war; how members of the Swedish secret police were blackmailed into helping the British war effort; how a sabotage operation in neutral Tangiers enabled the Allied landings in North Africa to proceed undetected; and how Britain’s generals ignored the first ULTRA decrypts because MI6 said that the information had come from ‘a well-placed source called BONIFACE’.

In this new edition, operations undertaken by almost all of MI6’s overseas stations are recounted in extraordinary detail. They will fascinate both the professional intelligence officer and the general reader.

The book includes organizational charts to illustrate MI6’s internal structure and its wartime network of overseas stations. Backed by numerous interviews with intelligence officers and their agents, this engaging inside story throws light on many wartime incidents that had previously remained unexplained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler Was My Friend: The Memoirs of Hitler's Photographer*



  






*“Here’s Adolf Hitler in a series of bizarre photographs which he kept hidden from the world . . . They have now been published in this memoir.”—Daily Express*

Heinrich Hoffman was a key part in the making of the Hitler legend, the photographer who carefully crafted the image of the Fuhrer as a godlike figure. Hoffmann published his first book of photographs in 1919, following his work as an official photographer for the German army. In 1920 he joined the Nazi Party, and his association with Hitler began. He became Hitler’s official photographer and traveled with him extensively.

He took over two million photographs of Hitler, and they were distributed widely, including on postage stamps, an enterprise that proved very profitable for both men. Hoffmann published several books on Hitler in the 1930s, including _The Hitler Nobody Knows_ (1933). Hoffmann and Hitler were very close, and he acted not only as a personal confidante—his memoirs include rare details of the Fuhrer—but also as a matchmaker; it is Hoffmann who introduced Eva Braun, his studio assistant, to Hitler. At the end of the war, Hoffmann was arrested by the US military, who also seized his photographic archive, and was sentenced to imprisonment for Nazi profiteering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Hot Battle of the Cold War: Decision at Cuito Cuanavale and the Battle for Angola, 1987–1988 *



  






*A fascinating chronicle of the Cold War battle where US and Soviet weapons, as well as Cuban and South African troops, took part in the Angolan Civil War.*

In the late 1980s, as America prepared to claim its victory in the Cold War over the Soviet Union, a bloody war still raged in Southern Africa, where proxy forces from both sides vied for control of Angola. The socialist Angolan government, stocked with Soviet weapons, had only to wipe out the resistance group UNITA, secretly supplied by the United States, in order to claim sovereignty. But as Angolan forces gained the upper hand, apartheid-era South Africa stepped in to protect its own interests. The white army crossing the border prompted the Angolans to call on their own foreign reinforcements—the army of Communist Cuba.

Thus began the epic Battle of Cuito Cuanavale: an odd match-up of South African Boers against Castro’s armed forces. While South Africa was subject to an arms boycott since 1977, the Cuban and Angolan troops had the latest Soviet weapons. But UNITA had its secret US supply line, and the South Africans knew how to fight. As a case study of ferocious fighting between East and West, _The Last Hot Battle of the Cold War _unveils a remarkable episode in the endgame of the Cold War—one that is largely unknown to the American public.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Soldier Dogs *



  






*A leading reporter offers a tour of military working dogs' extraordinary training, heroic accomplishments, and the lasting impacts they have on those who work with them.
*
People all over the world have been riveted by the story of Cairo, the Belgian Malinois who was a part of the Navy SEAL team that led the raid on Osama bin Laden's compound. A dog's natural intelligence, physical abilities, and pure loyalty contribute more to our military efforts than ever before. You don't have to be a dog lover to be fascinated by the idea that a dog-the cousin of that furry guy begging for scraps under your table-could be one of the heroes who helped execute the most vital and high-tech military mission of the new millennium.
Now Maria Goodavage, editor and featured writer for one of the world's most widely read dog blogs, tells heartwarming stories of modern soldier dogs and the amazing bonds that develop between them and their handlers. Beyond tales of training, operations, retirement, and adoption into the families of fallen soldiers, Goodavage talks to leading dog-cognition experts about why dogs like nothing more than to be on a mission with a handler they trust, no matter how deadly the IEDs they are sniffing, nor how far they must parachute or rappel from aircraft into enemy territory.
"Military working dogs live for love and praise from their handlers," says Ron Aiello, president of the United States War Dogs Association and a former marine scout dog handler. "The work is all a big game, and then they get that pet, that praise. They would do anything for their handler." This is an unprecedented window into the world of these adventurous, loving warriors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Phoenix Rising: From the Ashes of Desert One to the Rebirth of U.S. Special Operations *



  






“As a junior officer and the lowest ranking 'gopher' at the creation of these forces, I saw how the several Services had great reservations regarding SOF to the point of studied dislike of it and a distinct distaste for its inclusion as a member of their force structure. The single lone exception was Army Chief of Staff Shy Myer, who saw terrorism and asymmetrical warfare as the emerging National threat and worked to build a missing capability. He did this as a lone wolf in that much of the Army leadership as well as the other Services, looked upon SOF as a high-risk loose cannon on their stable conventional deck.”

_Phoenix Rising_ recounts the paradoxical birth of SOF through the prism of Operation _Eagle Claw_, the failed attempt to rescue fifty-two Americans held hostage in the U.S. Embassy in Tehran. When terrorists captured the Embassy on November 4, 1979, the Joint Chiefs of Staff quickly realized that the United States lacked the military capability to launch a rescue. There was no precedent for the mission, a mission that came with extraordinary restrictions and required a unique force to take it on. With no existent command structure or budget, this force would have to be built from scratch in utmost secrecy, and draw on every branch of the U.S. military.

Keith Nightingale, then a major, was Deputy Operations Officer and the junior member of Joint Task Force Eagle Claw, commanded by Major General James Vaught. Based on Nightingale’s detailed diary, _Phoenix Risin_g vividly describes the personalities involved, the issues they faced, and the actions they took, from the conception of the operation to its hair-raising launch and execution. His historically significant post-analysis of _Eagle Claw_ gives unparalleled insight into how a very dedicated group of people from the Chief of Staff of the Army to lower-ranking personnel subjugated personal ambition to grow the forces necessary to address the emerging terrorist threat—a threat which the majority of uniformed leadership and their political masters denied in 1979. The Special Operations capability of the United States today is the ultimate proof of their success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jayhawk: Love, Loss, Liberation, and Terror Over the Pacific*



  






Born in the Philippines to an American father and a Filipina mother, George Cooper is one of the few surviving veteran pilots who saw action over such fearsome targets as Rabaul and Wewak. Not just another flag-waving story of air combat, _Jayhawk_ describes the war as it really was—a conflict with far-reaching tentacles that gripped and tore at not only the combatants, but also their families, friends and the way they lived their lives.

Stout examines the story of Cooper’s growing up in gentle and idyllic pre-war Manila and how he grew to be the man he is. At 100 years old, few men are left alive who can share similar experiences. Stout reviews Cooper’s journey to the United States and his unlikely entry into the United States Army Air Forces. Trained as a B-25 pilot, Cooper was assigned to the iconic 345th Bomb Group and flew strafing missions that shredded the enemy, but likewise put himself and his comrades in grave danger. A husband and father, Cooper was pulled two ways by the call of duty and his obligation to his wife and daughter. And always on his mind was the family he left behind in the Philippines who were in thrall to the Japanese.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Longest Campaign: Britain's Maritime Struggle in the Atlantic and Northwest Europe, 1939–1945*



  






For four centuries the British realm depended upon sea power to defend its interest and independence against a myriad of threats both military and economic. During this time the Royal Navy established itself as the "Sovereign of the Seas," helping transform England, and later Great Britain, from an unassuming island nation perched on the edge of the European continent to the center of a global empire. Yet the advent of World War II presented Britain's maritime services with their greatest challenge to date. At stake was the survival of the nation.

_The Longest Campaign_ tells the story of this epic struggle and the indispensable role that British sea power played in bringing about the victory that shaped the world we live in today. It is a complete, balanced and detailed account of the activities, results and relevance of Britain's maritime effort in the Atlantic and off northwest Europe throughout World War II. It looks at the entire breadth of the maritime conflict, exploring the contribution of all participants including the Royal Navy, Royal Air Force and British merchant marines and their Commonwealth equivalents. It puts the maritime conflict in the context of the overall war effort and shows how the various operations and campaigns were intertwined. Finally, it provides unique analysis of the effectiveness of the British maritime effort and role it played in bringing about the final Allied victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Soviet Conquest: Berlin 1945 *



  






How did top Red Army commanders see the assault on Berlin in 1945 what was their experience of the last, terrible battle of the Second World War in Europe? Personal accounts by the most famous generals involved Zhukov, Koniev and Chuikov have been published in English, but the recollections of their principal subordinates haven't been available in the west before, and it is their role in the final Soviet offensive that is the focus of Tony Le Tissier's fascinating book. These were the officers who were responsible for the execution of the Red Army's plan for the assault, in immediate touch with the troops on the front line of the advance. They saw most clearly where the operation succeeded and where it failed. Their recollections, publication of which was long banned in the Soviet Union, throw a new light on the course of battle and on the inner workings of the Red Army command in the final phase of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Taking Hawaii: How Thirteen Honolulu Businessmen Overthrew the Queen of Hawaii in 1893, With a Bluff *



  






On a January afternoon in 1893, men hunkered down behind sandbagged emplacements in the streets of Honolulu, with rifles, machine guns, and cannon ready to open fire. Troops and police loyal to the queen of the sovereign nation of Hawaii faced off against a small number of rebel Honolulu businessmen—American, British, German, and Australian. In between them stood hundreds of heavily armed United States sailors and marines. Just after 2:00 p.m., the first shot was fired, and a military coup began.

This is the true, tragic, and at times amazing story of the 1893 overthrow of Queen Liliuokalani of Hawaii and her government. It’s also the story of a five-year police state regime in Hawaii following the overthrow, an attempted counter-coup by Hawaiians in 1895, and of how Hawaii became a United States possession.

In _Taking Hawaii_, award-winning author Stephen Dando-Collins (_Standing Bear Is a Person_, _Legions of Rome_, _Tycoon’s War_) reveals previously little-known facts uncovered during years of research on several continents, in the most dramatic and comprehensive chronicle of the end of Hawaii’s monarchy ever published. Using scores of firsthand accounts, this often minute-by-minute narrative also shows for the first time how the queen’s overthrow teetered on a knife’s edge, only to come about purely through bluff. _Taking Hawaii_ reads like an exciting novel, yet this tale of a grab for power, of misjudgment and injustice, truly took place. Judge for yourself whether you think the queen of Hawaii was wronged, or was wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hell Hath No Fury (A John Hawk Western Book 1)*



  






*In this action-packed, Spur Award–winning western series opener, an army scout must find two lost newlyweds in a land where he’s as good as dead.*

To start their new life together, Jamie Pratt and his young bride join a westward wagon train bound for the Rocky Mountains. They get as far as Helena when their unscrupulous wagon master deserts them, leaving them as good as dead in a godforsaken, blood-scorched land. The other settlers agree to set stakes where they are, but Jamie and his wife press on toward the Bitterroot Valley, deep into Sioux territory.

*They never come out the other side.*

Jamie’s brother, Monroe, enlists the legendary scout John Hawk to find them. A hardened veteran of the range, Hawk is living off the land in a little cabin on the Boulder River when Monroe comes begging for his help. To rescue the Pratts, Hawk—and his guns—will soon be back in the saddle, riding fast and fierce into deadly odds. For any other man it’s a suicide mission. But for Hawk, it’s what he was made for . . .

*Winner of the 2018 Spur Award for Best Paperback Western*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grass (Arbai Book 1) *



  






Here is a novel as original as the breathtaking, unspoiled world for which it is named, a place where all appears to be in idyllic balance. Generations ago, humans fled to the cosmic anomaly known as Grass. Over time, they evolved a new and intricate society. But before humanity arrived, another species had already claimed Grass for its own. It, too, had developed a culture. . . .

Now, a deadly plague is spreading across the stars. No world save Grass has been left untouched. Marjorie Westriding Yrarier has been sent from Earth to discover the secret of the planet’s immunity. Amid the alien social structure and strange life-forms of Grass, Lady Westriding unravels the planet’s mysteries to find a truth so shattering it could mean the end of life itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries, What Am I Doing in the Pits? *





  






*The hilarious #1 New York Times bestseller: Erma Bombeck’s take on marriage and family life is “fun from cover to cover” (Hartford Courant).*

Ever since she was a child, Erma Bombeck has been an expert worrier, and married life has only honed that skill. She gets anxious about running out of ball bearings; about snakes sneaking in through the pipes; about making meaningful conversation on New Year’s Eve. Married life, she realizes, is an unpredictable saga even when you know exactly how loud your husband snores every night—and she wouldn’t have it any other way. In this crisp collection of essays, Bombeck shows off the irresistible style that made her one of America’s favorite humorists for more than three decades. When she sharpens her wit, no family member is sacred and no self-help fad is safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aunt Erma's Cope Book: How To Get From Monday To Friday . . . In 12 Days *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller about one woman’s doomed quest for self-improvement by a writer “blessed with the comic equivalent of perfect pitch” (The Boston Globe).*
As far as Erma can tell, her life is going well. Her children speak to her, her husband smiles at her, and she’s capable of looking in a mirror without screaming. But her friends know better. No matter how happy Erma thinks she is, she’s in need of help, and the only way to fulfillment is a ten-foot stack of self-improvement books. From _Sensual Needlepoint_ to _Fear of Buying_, Erma will try them all. One book recommends bringing roleplay into the bedroom, so she dresses up in her son’s football pads. She tries to meditate but gets stuck in the lotus position. She spends more time in the kitchen but only succeeds in melting her son’s retainer. No matter how hard she tries to improve her family life, her schemes keep backfiring. As she soon learns, you may not always be able to fix what’s not broken—but with enough self-help books, you can break anything you want.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What the Robin Knows: How Birds Reveal the Secrets of the Natural World *



  






*A guide to listening to songbirds—the key to observing nature in a whole new way. Includes audio of bird vocalizations!*

A lifelong birder, tracker, and naturalist, Jon Young is guided in his work and teaching by three basic premises: the robin, junco, and other songbirds know everything important about their environment, be it backyard or forest; by tuning in to their vocalizations and behavior, we can acquire much of this wisdom for our own pleasure and benefit; and the birds’ companion calls and warning alarms are just as important as their songs.

Birds are the sentries of—and our key to understanding the world beyond our front door. By learning to remain quiet and avoid disturbing the environment, we can heed the birds and acquire an amazing new level of awareness. We are welcome in their habitat. The birds don’t fly away. The larger animals don’t race off. No longer hapless intruders, we now find, see, and engage the deer, the fox, the red-shouldered hawk—even the elusive, whispering wren.

Deep bird language is an ancient discipline, perfected by Native peoples the world over. Finally, science is catching up. This groundbreaking book unites the indigenous knowledge, the latest research, and the author’s own experience of four decades in the field to lead us toward a deeper connection to the animals and, in the end, ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hungry Brain: Outsmarting the Instincts That Make Us Overeat*



  






*A Publishers Weekly Best Book of the Year

From an obesity and neuroscience researcher with a knack for engaging, humorous storytelling, The Hungry Brain uses cutting-edge science to answer the questions: why do we overeat, and what can we do about it?*

No one wants to overeat. And certainly no one wants to overeat for years, become overweight, and end up with a high risk of diabetes or heart disease--yet two thirds of Americans do precisely that. Even though we know better, we often eat too much. Why does our behavior betray our own intentions to be lean and healthy? The problem, argues obesity and neuroscience researcher Stephan J. Guyenet, is not necessarily a lack of willpower or an incorrect understanding of what to eat. Rather, our appetites and food choices are led astray by ancient, instinctive brain circuits that play by the rules of a survival game that no longer exists. And these circuits don’t care about how you look in a bathing suit next summer.

To make the case, _The Hungry Brain_ takes readers on an eye-opening journey through cutting-edge neuroscience that has never before been available to a general audience. The Hungry Brain delivers profound insights into why the brain undermines our weight goals and transforms these insights into practical guidelines for eating well and staying slim. Along the way, it explores how the human brain works, revealing how this mysterious organ makes us who we are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Only Yesterday: An Informal History of the 1920s *



  






*A history of roaring prosperity—and economic cataclysm: “The one account of America in the 1920s against which all others must be measured” (The Washington Post).*

Beginning November 11, 1918, when President Woodrow Wilson declared the end of World War I in a letter to the American public, and continuing through his defeat, Prohibition, the Big Red Scare, the rise of women’s hemlines, and the stock market crash of 1929, _Only Yesterday_, published just two years after the crash, chronicles a decade like no other. Allen, who witnessed firsthand the events he describes, immerses you in the era of flappers, speakeasies, and early radio, making you feel like part of history as it unfolds.

This bestselling, enduring account brings to life towering historical figures including J. Pierpont Morgan, Henry Ford, Sigmund Freud, Albert Einstein, Al Capone, Babe Ruth, and Jack Dempsey. Allen provides insightful, in-depth analyses of President Warren G. Harding’s oil scandal, the growth of the auto industry, the decline of the family farm, and the long bull market of the late twenties. Peppering his narrative with actual stock quotes and breaking financial news, Allen tracks the major economic trends of the decade and explores the underlying causes of the crash. From the trial of Nicola Sacco and Bartolomeo Vanzetti to the inventions, crazes, and revolutions of the day, this timeless work will continue to be savored for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Escape from Sobibor *



  






*This true story of a revolt at a Nazi death camp, newly updated, is “a memorable and moving saga, full of anger and anguish, a reminder never to forget” (San Francisco Chronicle).*

On October 14, 1943, six hundred Jews imprisoned in Sobibor, a secret Nazi death camp in eastern Poland, revolted. They killed a dozen SS officers and guards, trampled the barbed wire fences, and raced across an open field filled with anti-tank mines. Against all odds, more than three hundred made it safely into the woods. Fifty of those men and women managed to survive the rest of the war. In this edition of _Escape from Sobibor_, fully updated in 2012, Richard Rashke tells their stories, based on his interviews with eighteen of the survivors. It vividly describes the biggest prisoner escape of World War II. A story of unimaginable cruelty. A story of courage and a fierce desire to live and to tell the world what truly went on behind those barbed wire fences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Historical Occurrences of the Lrrp/Rangers of the 1St Cavalry Division During the Vietnam War*



  






Many books have been written about the Vietnam War. Most of them are just overviews of events and often focus on the political aspect of the conflict. Rarely is an individual under the rank of general mentioned, except for a paragraph or two about individuals who earned the Medal of Honor.

Some books have been written by individuals who actually saw combat. They often name people who engaged the enemy. These are people whose boots were not spit shined and uniform did not have starched creases.

This book contains stories by, and about, the men who served in one company, the 1st Cavalry Division’s LRRP/Rangers Company in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The True Story of the Great Escape: Stalag Luft III, March 1944 *



  






*The real history behind the classic war movie and the men who plotted the daring escape from a Nazi POW camp.*

Between dusk and dawn on the night of March 24th–25th 1944, a small army of Allied soldiers crawled through tunnels in Germany in a covert operation the likes of which the Third Reich had never seen. The prison break from Stalag Luft III in eastern Germany was the largest of its kind in the Second World War. Seventy-nine Allied soldiers and airmen made it outside the wire—but only three made it outside Nazi Germany. Fifty were executed by the Gestapo.

In this book Jonathan Vance tells the incredible story that was made famous by the 1963 film _The Great Escape_. It is a classic tale of prisoners and their wardens in a battle of wits and wills. The brilliantly conceived escape plan is overshadowed only by the colorful, daring (and sometimes very funny) crew who executed it—literally under the noses of German guards. From the men’s first days in Stalag Luft III and the forming of bonds among them, to the tunnel building, amazing escape, and eventual capture, Vance’s history is a vivid, compelling look at one of the greatest “exfiltration” missions of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death March Through Russia: The Memoir of Lothar Herrmann *



  






*This World War II memoir by a Nazi soldier details his unimaginable experience as a German prisoner-of-war in the Soviet Union.*

Lothar Hermann grew up in Bavaria, going through the RAD (Nazi Labor Service) before being conscripted into a Wehrmacht Mountain Division (the Gebirgsdivision) in 1940. He participated in Germany’s advance through southern Ukraine in 1941 and, in 1944, was arrested in Romania while retreating to Germany. The Romanians passed him onto the Soviets, who placed him in a forced labor camp, where he watched two-thirds of prisoners around him die. In 1949, Herrmann was finally released to Germany and returned to Bavaria.

Three million German troops were taken prisoner by the Red Army and around two-thirds of them survived to return to Germany in 1949 like Hermann, but their stories are little known. Klaus Willmann draws on interviews he conducted with Herrmann, to recount these astonishing recollections in the first-person. Depicting the challenges of growing up in Nazi Bavaria to becoming a Soviet prisoner-of-war, this is a gripping and enlightening account from a necessary but rarely explored perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Disaster at Stalingrad: An Alternate History *



  






*A fascinating “what if” history of one of World War II’s most iconic battles.*

It is early September 1942 and the German commander of the Sixth Army, General Paulus, assisted by the Fourth Panzer Army, is poised to advance on the Russian city of Stalingrad. His primary mission was to take the city, crushing this crucial center of communication and manufacturing, and to secure the valuable oil fields in the Caucasus.

What happens next is well known to any student of modern history: a brutal war of attrition, characterized by fierce hand-to-hand combat, that lasted for nearly two years, and the eventual victory by a resolute Soviet Red Army. A ravaged German Army was pushed into full retreat. This was the first defeat of Hitler’s territorial ambitions in Europe and a critical turning point of World War II.

But the outcome could have been very different, as Peter Tsouras demonstrates in this fascinating alternate history of this fateful battle. By introducing minor—and realistic— adjustments, Tsouras presents a scenario in which the course of the battle runs quite differently, which in turn throws up disturbing possibilities regarding the outcome of the whole war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Moscow Option: An Alternative Second World War *



  






This provocative alternative history looks at the Second World War from a new angle - what might have happened had the Germans taken Moscow in 1941. Based on authentic history and real possibilities, this unique speculative narrative plays out the dramatic consequences of opportunities taken and examines the grotesque possibilities of a Third Reich triumphant.On 30 September 1941, the Germans fight their way into the ruins of Moscow and the Soviet Union collapses. Although Russian resistance continues, German ambition multiplies after this signal success and offensives are launched in Africa, the Mediterranean and the Middle East. Hitler's armies, assured of victory, make their leader's dreams reality and Allied hopes of recovery seem almost hopelessly doomed.David Downing convincingly blends actual history with the stimulating world of alternate events. The Moscow Option is a chilling reminder that history might easily have been very different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Japan Triumphant: The Far East Campaign 1941-1942 (Images of War) *



  






*Imperial Japan’s ambitious offensive at the beginning of WWII is captured in dramatic detail in this pictorial history featuring rare wartime photographs.*

The Japanese offensive in the Far East in 1941-1942 was extraordinary in its ambition, for their aim was to advance across the entire region. They clashed with an array of forces in a series of lightning campaigns that included famous episodes like the raid on Pearl Harbor and the conquest of Singapore. In this vivid photographic history, historian Philip Jowett covers the whole course of the offensive, portraying not only the Japanese military which achieved such incredible success but the armies they overwhelmed.

In a sequence of over 200 wartime photographs—many of which have never been published before—Jowett covers the land, sea, and air fighting as the Japanese occupied so much of the region. Rare images of the Japanese forces as they prepared for war and then made seemingly unstoppable progress are matched with images of the armies they surprised and vanquished. _Japan Triumphant_ captures the character of the war in the Far East, showing the appearance, equipment, and weaponry of the armies involved as well as the conditions in which they fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Invasion of Sicily 1943 (Images of War) *



  






With victory in North Africa complete, the Allies had a choice. The Americans wanted an early cross channel attack from Britain on North West Europe. Churchill favored invading the soft underbelly of Italy to weaken the Axis forces and gain Italian surrender. With Eisenhowers army and battle-hardened Eighth Army in North Africa, Churchill prevailed.The ambitious Operation HUSKY required meticulous planning. Montgomery's Eighth Army and Patton's Seventh landed successfully although the air landing proved costly. While the outcome was not in doubt the mountainous terrain acted in the defenders favor. The German presence was higher than expected and the vast bulk of the enemy were Italian. In little over a month, the first Americans reached Messina.The strategic plan was successful: the Italian capitulated, Hitler had to reinforce his Southern flank relieving pressure on the Soviets and valuable lessons were learned by Allied for D-Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Salerno to the Gustav Line, 1943–1944 (Images of War) *



  






In September 1943, shortly after the conquest of Sicily, the Allied armies made amphibious assaults on the Italian Mainland at Calabria, Taranto and along the Gulf of Salerno beaches. The Italian Government quickly capitulated but the Germans fought on. Although the British XIII Corps and 1st Airbornes attacks were largely uncontested in Calabria and Taranto, the Allied Fifth Armys beachheads at Salerno underwent savage Nazi counterattacks.After Salerno, the Allied Fifth and Eighth Armies continued their advance north initially to the ports of Naples and Bari before struggling through Italian massifs, held up by a determined enemy and unfavorable ground and weather. In January 1944, the Fifth Armys X, II and French Expeditionary Corps attacked across the Garigliano and Rapido Rivers with the aim of breaking through the Gustav Line fortifications. The Nazi defense at the town of Cassino just succeeded in halting the two-week Allied attack during First Battle of Cassino and the Gustav Line was to be the scene of fierce fighting for months.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Relic Hunters *



  






*A lethal secret society. A priceless stolen treasure. A map worth killing for.*

Relic smuggler and expert thief Guy Bodie is a tough man in a dangerous world, loyal only to his elite team of five. But when one of them betrays him, landing Guy in a hellish Mexican prison, he finds himself making a bargain with the most unlikely new ally: the CIA.

There is a catch. In return for being released from jail, Guy must work for the CIA, helping them solve the most audacious heist in history. As Guy knows, six of the Seven Wonders of the World have long been lost. But with the help of the CIA, he learns that the destroyed Statue of Zeus still exists—and it’s in the hands of a powerful secret society.

A prize worth killing for is also worth dying for, and this one has left a trail of bloodshed that goes back centuries. Can Guy and his new team—a group of renegades chosen for their unique skills—hunt down the legendary relic once and for all…before they are added to its list of victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vatican Pimpernel: The World War II Exploits of the Monsignor Who Saved Over 6,500 Lives*



  






During the German occupation of Rome from 1942–1944, Irishman Monsignor Hugh O’Flaherty ran an escape organization for Allied POWs and civilians, including Jews. Safe within the Vatican state, he regularly ventured out in disguise to continue his mission, which earned him the nickname “the Pimpernel of the Vatican.” When the Allies entered Rome, he and his collaborators— priests, nuns, and laypeople of numerous nationalities and religious beliefs—had saved the lives of over 6,500 people. 
The first new telling of this extraordinary story in decades, this book also addresses the fascinating dichotomy between O’Flaherty and Herbert Kappler, the Gestapo chief in Rome who ordered him killed, and who, after the war, reconciled with the monsignor, and even asked him to perform his baptism. 

For his heroic efforts, O’Flaherty was awarded the highest honors, including a Congressional Medal, and was the first Irishman named the Notary of the Holy Office. His story was immortalized in the 1983 film_ The Scarlet and the Black_, which starred Gregory Peck as O’Flaherty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller from the author of Killers of the Flower Moon*

In 1925, the legendary British explorer Percy Fawcett ventured into the Amazon jungle, in search of a fabled civilization. He never returned. Over the years countless perished trying to find evidence of his party and the place he called “The Lost City of Z.” In this masterpiece of narrative nonfiction, journalist David Grann interweaves the spellbinding stories of Fawcett’s quest for “Z” and his own journey into the deadly jungle, as he unravels the greatest exploration mystery of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Spy Named Orphan: The Soviet Agent Who Stole the West's Greatest Secrets: The Enigma of Donald MacLean *



  






Donald Maclean was one of the most treacherous spies of the Cold War era, a member of the infamous “Cambridge Five” spy ring, yet the extent of this shrewd, secretive man’s betrayal has never fully been explored. Drawing on formerly classified files, _A Spy Named Orphan_ documents the extraordinary story of a model diplomat leading a chilling double-life until his exposure and defection to the USSR.

Philipps describes a man prone to alcoholic rages, who rose through the ranks of the British Foreign Office while secretly transmitting through his Soviet handlers reams of diplomatic and military intelligence on the atom bomb and the shape of the postwar world. A mesmerizing tale of blind faith and fierce loyalty alongside dangerous duplicity and human vulnerability, Philipps’s narrative will stand as the definitive account of the man codenamed “Orphan.”


----------



## The Hooded Claw

__





Amazon.com: Duel Under the Stars: The Memoir of a Luftwaffe Night Pilot in World War II eBook: Johnen, Wilhelm, Holland, James: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: Duel Under the Stars: The Memoir of a Luftwaffe Night Pilot in World War II eBook: Johnen, Wilhelm, Holland, James: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com












this is usually over $10, so worth getting for $2.99 if you want it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Storm Front (The Dresden Files, Book 1) *



  






*In the first novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files series, Harry Dresden’s investigation of a grisly double murder pulls him into the darkest depths of magical Chicago…*

As a professional wizard, Harry Dresden knows firsthand that the “everyday” world is actually full of strange and magical things—and most of them don’t play well with humans. And those that do enjoy playing with humans far too much. He also knows he’s the best at what he does. Technically, he’s the _only_ at what he does. But even though Harry is the only game in town, business—to put it mildly—stinks.

So when the Chicago P.D. bring him in to consult on a double homicide committed with black magic, Harry's seeing dollar signs. But where there's black magic, there's a black mage behind it. And now that mage knows Harry's name...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*First Warning: Acorna's Children*



  






Beloved by millions of readers, Anne McCaffrey is one of science fiction's favorite authors. Writing with award-winning author Elizabeth Ann Scarborough, she has created the bestselling Acorna series focusing on the adventures of the brave unicorn girl.

Now the exciting saga of the next generation begins.

_First Warning_

Khorii, daughter of the near-mythic Acorna and her lifemate, Aari, must contend with an overwhelming legacy to forge a path of her own through a universe filled with new adversaries and adventures.

A simple journey home to visit her parents turns into a race against time when Khorii happens upon a derelict spacecraft drifting in space, its crew dead in their seats. But this gruesome discovery is only a dread harbinger—a deadly plague is spreading across the universe and not even the healing powers of the Linyaari can slow its horrific advance. Khorii, one of the few unaffected by the outbreak, must find the nefarious perpetrators and a cure before the disease consumes all in its path—including her beloved parents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Acorna: The Unicorn Girl (Acorna series Book 1) *



  






"Something's Alive In There!"
She was just a little girl, with a tiny horn in the center of her forehead, funny-looking feet, beautiful silver hair, and several curious powers: the ability to purify air and water, make plants grow, and heal scars and broken bones. A trio of grizzled prospectors found her drifting in an escape pod amid the asteroids, adopted her, and took her to the bandit planet Kezdet, a place where no questions are asked and the girl might grow up free.

But Kezdet has its own dark secret. The prosperity of the planet is based on a hideous trade in child slave labor, administered by "The Piper" -- a mystery man with special plans for Acorna and her powers. But free little girls have a way of growing into freedom-loving young women, and Acorna has special plans all her own. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Freedom's Landing (A Freedom Novel Book 1) *



  






_Kristin Bjornsen lived a normal life, right up until the day the spaceships floated into view above Denver. As human slaves were herded into the maw of a massive vessel, Kristin realized her normal life was over and her fight for freedom was just beginning…_


The alien Catteni value strength and intelligence in their slaves—and Kristin has managed to survive her enslavement while hundreds of other humans have not. But her trial has just begun, for now she finds herself part of a massive experiment. The aliens have discovered a new world, and they have a simple way of finding out if it’s habitable: drop hundreds of slaves on the surface and see what happens.



If they survive, colonization can begin. If not, there are always more slaves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Neuromancer (Sprawl Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Winner of the Hugo, Nebula, and Philip K. Dick Awards, Neuromancer is a science fiction masterpiece—a classic that ranks as one of the twentieth century’s most potent visions of the future.*

Case was the sharpest data-thief in the matrix—until he crossed the wrong people and they crippled his nervous system, banishing him from cyberspace. Now a mysterious new employer has recruited him for a last-chance run at an unthinkably powerful artificial intelligence. With a dead man riding shotgun and Molly, a mirror-eyed street-samurai, to watch his back, Case is ready for the adventure that upped the ante on an entire genre of fiction.

_Neuromancer_ was the first fully-realized glimpse of humankind’s digital future—a shocking vision that has challenged our assumptions about technology and ourselves, reinvented the way we speak and think, and forever altered the landscape of our imaginations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Autobiography of Malcolm X*



  






*ONE OF TIME’S TEN MOST IMPORTANT NONFICTION BOOKS OF THE TWENTIETH CENTURY*

In the searing pages of this classic autobiography, originally published in 1964, Malcolm X, the Muslim leader, firebrand, and anti-integrationist, tells the extraordinary story of his life and the growth of the Black Muslim movement. His fascinating perspective on the lies and limitations of the American Dream, and the inherent racism in a society that denies its nonwhite citizens the opportunity to dream, gives extraordinary insight into the most urgent issues of our own time. _The Autobiography of Malcolm X _stands as the definitive statement of a movement and a man whose work was never completed but whose message is timeless. It is essential reading for anyone who wants to understand America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Naked in Death (In Death, Book 1)*



  






*THE FIRST NOVEL IN J. D. ROBB’S #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING IN DEATH SERIES

In the year 2058, technology completely rules the world. But for New York City Detective Eve Dallas, one irresistible impulse still rules the heart: passion…*
Eve Dallas is a New York police lieutenant hunting for a ruthless killer. In over ten years on the force, she's seen it all—and knows her survival depends on her instincts. And she's going against every warning telling her not to get involved with Roarke, an Irish billionaire—and a suspect in Eve's murder investigation. But passion and seduction have rules of their own, and it's up to Eve to take a chance in the arms of a man she knows nothing about—except the addictive hunger of needing his touch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Glory in Death (In Death, Book 2) *



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb presents the thrilling second novel in her In Death series. When technology can reveal the darkest of secrets, there’s only one place to hide a crime of passion—in the heart… *

The first victim was found lying on a sidewalk in the rain. The second was murdered in her own apartment building. Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas had no problem finding connections between the two crimes. Both victims were beautiful and highly successful women. Their glamorous lives and loves were the talk of the city. And their intimate relations with men of great power and wealth provided Eve with a long list of suspects—including her own lover, Roarke. As a woman, Eve was compelled to trust the man who shared her bed. But as a cop, it was her job to follow every lead...to investigate every scandalous rumor...to explore every secret passion, no matter how dark. Or how dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The City (with bonus short story The Neighbor): A Novel *



  






A young boy, a musical prodigy, discovering life’s wonders—and mortal dangers.
His best friend, also a gifted musician, who will share his journey into destiny.
His remarkable family, tested by the extremes of evil and bound by the depths of love . . . on a collision course with a band of killers about to unleash anarchy.
And two unlikely allies, an everyday hero tempered by the past and a woman of mystery who holds the key to the future.

These are the people of _The City,_ a place where enchantment and malice entwine, courage and honor are found in the most unexpected quarters, and the way forward lies buried deep inside the heart. Brilliantly illumined by magic dark and light, their unforgettable story is a riveting, soul-stirring saga that speaks to everyone, a major milestone in the celebrated career of #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Dean Koontz and a dazzling realization of the evergreen dreams we all share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Winterkill (Dark Iceland series Book 6) *



  






*A blizzard is approaching SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, and that can only mean one thing...*

When the body of a nineteen-year-old girl is found on the main street of SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, Police Inspector Ari ThÓr battles a violent Icelandic storm in an increasingly dangerous hunt for her killer ... The chilling, claustrophobic finale to the international bestselling Dark Iceland series.

Easter weekend is approaching, and snow is gently falling in SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, the northernmost town in Iceland, as crowds of tourists arrive to visit the majestic ski slopes.

Ari ThÓr Arason is now a police inspector, but he's separated from his girlfriend, who lives in Sweden with their three-year-old son. A family reunion is planned for the holiday, but a violent blizzard is threatening and there is an unsettling chill in the air.

Three days before Easter, a nineteen-year-old local girl falls to her death from the balcony of a house on the main street. A perplexing entry in her diary suggests that this may not be an accident, and when an old man in a local nursing home writes 'She was murdered' again and again on the wall of his room, there is every suggestion that something more sinister lies at the heart of her death...

As the extreme weather closes in, cutting the power and access to SiglufjÖr&eth;ur, Ari ThÓr must piece together the puzzle to reveal a horrible truth ... one that will leave no one unscathed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cry of the Kalahari *



  






Carrying little more than a change of clothes and a pair of binoculars, two young Americans, Mark and Delia Owens, caught a plane to Africa, bought a thirdhand Land Rover, and drove deep into the Kalahari Desert. There they lived for seven years, in an unexplored area with no roads, no people, and no source of water for thousands of square miles. In this vast wilderness the Owenses began their zoology research, working along animals that had never before been exposed to humans.

An international bestseller, Cry of the Kalahari is the story of the Owenses’s life with lions, brown hyenas, jackals, giraffes, and the many other creatures they came to know. It is also a gripping account of how they survived the dangers of living in one of the last and largest pristine areas on Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eye of the Elephant: An Epic Adventure in the African Wilderness*



  






*An “exciting” true account of battling the elephant poachers of Zambia by the author of Where the Crawdads Sing and her fellow biologist (The Boston Globe).*

Intelligent, majestic, and loyal, with lifespans matching our own, elephants are among the greatest of the wonders gracing the African wilds. Yet, in the 1970s and 1980s, about a thousand of these captivating creatures were slaughtered in Zambia each year, killed for their valuable ivory tusks. When biologists Mark and Delia Owens, residing in Africa to study lions, found themselves in the middle of a poaching fray, they took the only side they morally could: that of the elephants.

From the authors of _Secrets of the Savanna, The Eye of the Elephant_ is “part adventure story, part wildlife tale,” recounting the Owens’s struggle to save these innocent animals from decimation, a journey not only to supply the natives with ways of supporting their villages, but also to cultivate support around the globe for the protection of elephants (_The Boston Globe_). Filled with daring exploits among disgruntled hunters, arduous labor on the African plains, and vivid depictions of various wildlife, this remarkable tale is at once an adventure story, a travelogue, a preservationist call to action, and a fascinating examination of both human and animal nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Venice: A New History *



  






*An extraordinary chronicle of Venice, its people, and its grandeur*

Thomas Madden’s majestic, sprawling history of Venice is the first full portrait of the city in English in almost thirty years. Using long-buried archival material and a wealth of newly translated documents, Madden weaves a spellbinding story of a place and its people, tracing an arc from the city’s humble origins as a lagoon refuge to its apex as a vast maritime empire and Renaissance epicenter to its rebirth as a modern tourist hub.

Madden explores all aspects of Venice’s breathtaking achievements: the construction of its unparalleled navy, its role as an economic powerhouse and birthplace of capitalism, its popularization of opera, the stunning architecture of its watery environs, and more. He sets these in the context of the rise and fall of the Byzantine Empire, the endless waves of Crusades to the Holy Land, and the awesome power of Turkish sultans. And perhaps most critically, Madden corrects the stereotype of Shakespeare’s money-lending ******* that has distorted the Venetian character, uncovering instead a much more complex and fascinating story, peopled by men and women whose ingenuity and deep faith profoundly altered the course of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sons of Molly Maguire: The Irish Roots of America's First Labor War *



  






*An “incisive and original” history of the 19th-century Irish secret society that instigated America’s first labor wars in Pennsylvania Coal Country (Peter Quinn, author of Looking for Jimmy).*

A secret society of Irish peasant assassins, the Molly Maguires reemerged in Pennsylvania’s hard-coal region, organizing strikes, murdering mine bosses, and fighting the Civil War draft. Their shadowy twelve-year battle with coal companies marked the beginning of class warfare in America. But little has been written about the origins of this struggle or the peculiar rites, traditions, and culture of the Mollies.

_The Sons of Molly Maguire_ delves into the lost world of peasant Ireland to uncover the links between the folk justice of the Mollies and the folk drama of the Mummers—a group known in America today for their annual New Year’s parade in Philadelphia. The historic link not only explains much about Ireland’s Mollies—why the killers wore women’s clothing, why they struck around holidays—but also sheds new light on the Mollies’ re-emergence in Pennsylvania.

When the Irish arrived in the anthracite coal region, they brought along their ethnic, religious, and political conflicts. Just before the Civil War, a secret society emerged, as did an especially political form of Mummery. Resurrected amid wartime strikes and conscription, the American Mollies would become a bastion of labor activism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hunting the Hangman *



  






*What an entire army couldn’t do, two men must: take out the Butcher of Prague.
Operation Anthropoid has been engaged.*

1941. The Third Reich is at its zenith. Its protector is Reinhard Heydrich, the most merciless senior figure in Hitler’s inner circle, and the Fuhrer’s eventual successor. Under Heydrich’s oppressive command, thousands of lives have already been erased in Czechoslovakia’s capital. It’s only Heydrich’s first ruthless step in service to the German people. Heydrich’s ultimate endgame is the Final Solution. But under the cloak of night, the resistance conspires as well.

Trained in subterfuge by the British Special Operations, Josef Gabcik and Jan Kubis are unfailingly dedicated soldiers. Now, as committed allied agents they’ve been tasked with an audacious and seemingly impossible mission: parachute into an occupied city in lockdown, rally the remaining Czech rebels, and assassinate one of the most dangerous men alive. Outmanned against insurmountable odds, Gabcik and Kubis have no choice but to succeed. The fate of Europe and the world is in their hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Setting the Med Ablaze: Churchill's Secret North African Base (Special Operations Executive Book 2) *



  






*Who is to be trusted less - your enemy or your ally?*
If you like finding out what really happened in the secret Second World War, you will enjoy _Setting the Med Ablaze_.
In the tradition of Ben MacIntyre and Antony Beevor, it tells the story of the secret Mediterranean base called _Massingham_. Americans, Brits, French, Italians and Spaniards operated undercover together to defeat Hitler. The subversion and sabotage they spearheaded was crucial to undermining Fascist power in Italy, France and the Mediterranean.
It wasn't easy. Often, they mistrusted each other as much as their common foe.
But it worked. The men and women of _Massingham_ found the courage to rise above the political differences of their capitals. The lives of brave agents were in their hands: parachuting on to a moonlit field, rowing from a silent submarine to a blacked-out beach or transmitting from a clandestine radio.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Zoomies, Subs, and Zeros (Annotated) *



  






As air battles with Japanese fighter planes increased over the Pacific toward the end of World War 2, the Submarine Lifeguard League was formed to rescue downed aviators who had _zoomed _into the drink. The League helped save the lives of hundreds of Air Force, Navy, and Marine Corps pilots - including future President George H. W. Bush - from Japanese planes as well as from death at sea. Author Charles Lockwood (_Hellcats of the Sea, Sink 'Em All_) brings his usual flair for submarine stories to this eye-witness narrative of the hair-raising adventures of this little-known sub-division of the US Naval Fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tragedy At Honda (Annotated) *



  






Known to seafarers as 'The Devil's Jaw,' Point Honda has lured ships to its jagged rocks off the coast of California for centuries, but its worst calamity occurred on 8 September 1923, the night nine U.S. Navy destroyers ran into Honda's fog-wrapped reefs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Perfect Spy: A Novel *



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies. *

Over the course of his seemingly irreproachable life, Magnus Pym has been all things to all people: a devoted family man, a trusted colleague, a loyal friend—and the perfect spy. But in the wake of his estranged father’s death, Magnus vanishes, and the British Secret Service is up in arms. Is it grief, or is the reason for his disappearance more sinister? And who is the mysterious man with the sad moustache who also seems to be looking for Magnus?

In _A Perfect Spy_, John le Carré has crafted one of his crowning masterpieces, interweaving a moving and unusual coming-of-age story with a morally tangled chronicle of modern espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Never Die Twice: An Action-Packed High-Tech Spy Thriller (Reaper Force: Viper Book 1) *



  






NEVER DIE TWICE tells the story of the DIA & DARPA joint-agency operative Natalie Nicks codenamed Viper and her first battle with an evil terrorist syndicate hell-bent on using the weapons of the future against its main enemy the United States!

Just when Nicks is settling in to her new life, a routine mission to recover a stolen weapon codenamed Project Starfire turns deadly. Nicks is ambushed, and she and her team suddenly find themselves in the middle of a lethal international conspiracy—stretching from the streets of Los Angeles to the hidden islands of Japan.

As the investigation widens, all leads point to a criminal syndicate who’s mastermind has a dark connection to Nicks’s past. Because there may be more to Project Starfire than she was first told, and the syndicate is always one step ahead, Nicks is pushed to her limits to prevent the terrifying plan from coming to fruition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Yes Please *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Do you want to get to know the woman we first came to love on Comedy Central's _Upright Citizens Brigade_? Do you want to spend some time with the lady who made you howl with laughter on _Saturday Night Live_, and in movies like _Baby Mama_, _Blades of Glory_, and _They Came Together_? Do you find yourself daydreaming about hanging out with the actor behind the brilliant Leslie Knope on _Parks and Recreation_? Did you wish you were in the audience at the last two _Golden Globes_ ceremonies, so you could bask in the hilarity of Amy's one-liners?

If your answer to these questions is "Yes Please!" then you are in luck. In her first book, one of our most beloved funny folk delivers a smart, pointed, and ultimately inspirational read. Full of the comedic skill that makes us all love Amy, _Yes Please_ is a rich and varied collection of stories, lists, poetry (Plastic Surgery Haiku, to be specific), photographs, mantras and advice. With chapters like "Treat Your Career Like a Bad Boyfriend," "Plain Girl Versus the Demon" and "The Robots Will Kill Us All" _Yes Please_ will make you think as much as it will make you laugh. Honest, personal, real, and righteous, _Yes Please_ is full of words to live by.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luke Jensen, Bounty Hunter (Luke Jensen:Bounty Hunter Book 1) *



  






*Smoke’s Brother Luke: The Jensen Legend Continues . . .*

The last days of the Civil War. With Richmond under siege, Confederate soldier Luke Jensen is assigned the task of smuggling gold out of the city before the Yankees get their hands on it—when he is ambushed and robbed by four deserters, shot in the back, and left for dead. Taken in by a Georgia farmer and his beautiful daughter, Luke is nursed back to health. Though crippled, he hopes to reunite with his long-lost brother Smoke, but a growing romance keeps him on the farm. Then fate takes a tragic turn. Ruthless carpetbaggers arrive and—in a storm of bullets and bloodshed—Luke is forced to strike out on his own. Searching for a new life. Hunting down the baddest of the bad . . . to become the greatest bounty hunter who ever lived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cheyenne Challenge (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 5) *



  






*It’s the final showdown between Preacher his longtime nemesis in a rip-roaring adventure from the New York Times bestselling author of Forty Guns West.*

Mountain men are skilled at survival. Preacher, the greatest of all those warriors of the forest, will kill anything—beast or man—that threatens his existence. Ten years ago, he taught this violent lesson to gun-crazed Ezra Pease when he ran the outlaw out of town. But Pease and his trail-scum gang are back—shooting up trouble and crossing the Big Empty to nail Preacher’s hide to a tree.

So Preacher’s riding out to teach Pease one final lesson. But it could be too late because Pease’s vicious dealings have fired up an all-out Indian war. Now, with hard-riding death on both sides, Preacher and some old friends called Beartooth, Dupre, and Nighthawk are heading straight into lead-flying, scalp-slashing hell . . ..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher and the Mountain Caesar (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 6) *



  






*Preacher isn’t going down without a fight in this classic Western novel from the New York Times and USA Todaybestselling author of Cheyenne Challenge.*

*One Man And . . . *

No one remembered when he’d come to the mountains—it seemed that Preacher had always been there. He’d seen a great deal in the unmapped hills and forests of the grand North American frontier. In fact, he’d just told a friend that he wasn’t surprised by anything anymore. But Preacher hadn’t seen Nova Roma yet . . . 

* . . . A Deadly Dream of Glory*

Suddenly, Preacher is faced with the strangest, most dangerous army the High Lonesome has ever seen. Its leader is a blood-mad fanatic right out of the ancient history books. All Preacher’s got on his side are his brother mountain men: tough as hardtack good old boys like Philadelphia Braddock and Frenchie Dupree; the Arapaho warrior Bold Pony; and his surefire Walker Colt . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cosega Search: A Booker Thriller (The Cosega Sequence Book 1)*



  






The only thing bigger than his discovery

is the conspiracy to stop it!

Will he unlock the secrets in time?

Ripley Gaines, a brilliant archeologist, with an insane theory, has risked his life searching for an extraordinary artifact. What he finds is beyond imagining.

It must be suppressed.

The discovery unleashes a mystery older than recorded time, rewrites human history, and promises to change the planet’s future.

The most powerful forces in the world align against him.

Who can he trust?

A deadly competition for the artifact ensues. Capturing Gaines is not enough--everyone who has seen it must be killed.

Can he stay alive long enough to decode the Cosega Sequence?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cosega Storm: A Booker Thriller (The Cosega Sequence Book 2)*



  






*Their discovery changes everything.
It must be suppressed.*

_Click now to rejoin the adventure!_

Cosega Storm continues from the frightening final seconds of Cosega Search, the series’ first book. Gaines and Asher, caught in a storm of deceit, corruption and power, desperately struggle to escape. But running isn’t enough. They must piece together the mystery of Clastier’s life, understand the incredible artifacts, and somehow discover what links them all together.

What really happened in the past, and how will it change the future? As each extraordinary secret of the Eysen is revealed, the danger escalates. The more Gaines learns, the less he knows who he can trust. But his most difficult challenge is the paradox of the Cosega Sequence. Failing to decode it in time will cost him his life, yet succeeding means he must die.

*Discover enough of the past . . . you may just destroy the future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cosega Shift: A Booker Thriller (The Cosega Sequence Book 3) *



  






*So many secrets . . .
Secrets that will transform the world.
Secrets worth dying for!*

_Click now to rejoin the adventure!_

Cosega Shift, the thrilling third volume of the four-book Cosega Sequence, begins with an unexpected twist that forces Gaines to question, who is the real enemy? Close to cracking the meaning of the Cosega Sequence, he has gone beyond proving that modern humans did not create Earth’s first technologically advanced civilization. The Eysen has revealed secrets that exceed the most fantastical imaginings. But the combination of knowledge and destiny are dangerous.
As the world’s strongest powers move in on him, Gaines learns his enemies are nearer than his friends. They will do anything to obtain the Eysen and silence him. With time running out, the lost Clastier Papers may hold the key. Who were the Cosegans? What did they want us to see? And, what did they _need_ us to know?

*Destroy enough of the past . . . you may just dictate the future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Pre-Order $3.

*Cosega Source: A Booker Thriller (The Cosega Sequence Book 5) *



  






*Some said it was over. It isn’t.
Others thought they understood. They didn’t.
Discovering the source rewrites history . . . again, and transforms the future.
We will all be forever changed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Abducted (Lizzy Gardner Series, Book 1) *



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

When Lizzy Gardner was only seventeen, what should have been the perfect night became the perfect nightmare. Kidnapped just blocks from home after a romantic evening with her boyfriend, Jared, she woke up to find herself at the mercy of a depraved serial killer. Imprisoned and tormented for months by the maniac she came to know as Spiderman, Lizzy narrowly escaped, the only one of his victims to survive. But Spiderman escaped too, outwitting police and cursing Lizzy to spend her life looking over her shoulder…

Fourteen years later, Lizzy is a private investigator who teaches self-defense to teenage girls in her free time. She does what she can to help others protect themselves and to forget the horror of her ordeal, yet fears she will always be known as “the one who got away.” Then she receives a phone call from Jared, now a special agent for the FBI, with grim news. The killer has resurfaced, this time with a very specific target—Lizzy. And he’s made it clear that she will not escape him again. So begins a chilling game of cat-and-mouse, a terrifying, heart-pounding hunt that only one will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Native American Experience: Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee, The Fetterman Massacre, and Creek Mary's Blood *



  






*Three powerful tales from the acclaimed chronicler of the American West—including the #1 New York Times bestseller, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee.*

Two profoundly moving, candid histories and a powerful novel illuminate important aspects of the Native American story.

_Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_: The #1 _New York Times_ bestseller that awakened the world to the destruction of American Indians in the nineteenth-century West, Dee Brown’s groundbreaking history focuses on the betrayals, battles, and systematic slaughter suffered by Native American tribes between 1860 and 1890, culminating in the Sioux massacre at Wounded Knee. “Shattering, appalling, compelling . . . One wonders, reading this searing, heartbreaking book, who, indeed, were the savages” (_The Washington Post_).

_The Fetterman Massacre_: A riveting account of events leading up to the Battle of the Hundred Slain—the devastating 1866 conflict at Wyoming’s Ft. Phil Kearney that pitted Lakota, Arapaho, and Northern Cheyenne warriors—including Oglala chief Red Cloud, against the United States cavalry under the command of Captain William Fetterman. Based on a wealth of historical resources and sparked by Brown’s narrative genius, this is an essential look at one of the frontier’s defining conflicts.

_Creek Mary’s Blood_: This _New York Times_ bestseller fictionalizes the true story of Mary Musgrove—born in 1700 to a Creek tribal chief—and five generations of her family. The sweeping narrative spans the Revolutionary War, the Trail of Tears, and the Civil War—in which Mary’s descendants fought on both sides of the conflict. Rich in detail and human drama, _Creek Mary’s Blood _offers “a robust, unfussed crash-course in Native American history that rolls from East to West with dark, inexorable energy” (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Atomic Accidents: A History of Nuclear Meltdowns and Disasters: From the Ozark Mountains to Fukushima *



  




 

*A “delightfully astute” and “entertaining” history of the mishaps and meltdowns that have marked the path of scientific progress (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

Radiation: What could go wrong? In short, plenty. From Marie Curie carrying around a vial of radium salt because she liked the pretty blue glow to the large-scale disasters at Chernobyl and Fukushima, dating back to the late nineteenth century, nuclear science has had a rich history of innovative exploration and discovery, coupled with mistakes, accidents, and downright disasters.

In this lively book, long-time advocate of continued nuclear research and nuclear energy James Mahaffey looks at each incident in turn and analyzes what happened and why, often discovering where scientists went wrong when analyzing past meltdowns. Every incident, while taking its toll, has led to new understanding of the mighty atom—and the fascinating frontier of science that still holds both incredible risk and great promise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*America's Women: 400 Years of Dolls, Drudges, Helpmates, and Heroines*



  






Rich in detail, filled with fascinating characters, and panoramic in its sweep, this magnificent, comprehensive work tells for the first time the complete story of the American woman from the Pilgrims to the 21st-century

In this sweeping cultural history, Gail Collins explores the transformations, victories, and tragedies of women in America over the past 300 years. As she traces the role of females from their arrival on the Mayflower through the 19th century to the feminist movement of the 1970s and today, she demonstrates a boomerang pattern of participation and retreat.

In some periods, women were expected to work in the fields and behind the barricades—to colonize the nation, pioneer the West, and run the defense industries of World War II. In the decades between, economic forces and cultural attitudes shunted them back into the home, confining them to the role of moral beacon and domestic goddess. Told chronologically through the compelling true stories of individuals whose lives, linked together, provide a complete picture of the American woman’s experience, America's Women is a landmark work and major contribution for us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Madame Curie Complex: The Hidden History of Women in Science*



  






*The historian and author of Lillian Gilbreth examines the “Great Man” myth of science with profiles of women scientists from Marie Curie to Jane Goodall.*

Why is science still considered to be predominantly male profession? _In The Madame Curie Complex_, Julie Des Jardin dismantles the myth of the lone male genius, reframing the history of science with revelations about women’s substantial contributions to the field.

She explores the lives of some of the most famous female scientists, including Jane Goodall, the eminent primatologist; Rosalind Franklin, the chemist whose work anticipated the discovery of DNA’s structure; Rosalyn Yalow, the Nobel Prize-winning physicist; and, of course, Marie Curie, the Nobel Prize-winning pioneer whose towering, mythical status has both empowered and stigmatized future generations of women considering a life in science.

With lively anecdotes and vivid detail, _The Madame Curie Complex _reveals how women scientists have changed the course of science—and the role of the scientist—throughout the twentieth century. They often asked different questions, used different methods, and came up with different, groundbreaking explanations for phenomena in the natural world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Once an Eagle *



  






*“Once an Eagle is simply the best work of fiction on leadership in print.” —General Martin E. Dempsey, 18th Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff*

Required reading for West Point and Marine Corps cadets, _Once An Eagle_ is the story of one special man, a soldier named Sam Damon, and his adversary over a lifetime, fellow officer Courtney Massengale. Damon is a professional who puts duty, honor, and the men he commands above self-interest. Massengale, however, brilliantly advances by making the right connections behind the lines and in Washington's corridors of power. Beginning in the French countryside during the Great War, the conflict between these adversaries solidifies in the isolated garrison life marking peacetime, intensifies in the deadly Pacific jungles of World War II, and reaches its treacherous conclusion in the last major battleground of the Cold War—Vietnam. Now reissued with a new foreword by acclaimed historian Carlo D'Este, here is an unforgettable story of a man who embodies the best in our nation—and in us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.14

*Under The Stretcher *



  






“The shots kept coming and we couldn’t pin down the source. We had our weapons drawn, but we could not shoot blindly into the area we just came from, other Israeli soldiers were still in the area, and God forbid we hit them. Rather than return fire, we stayed pinned down while the head of our unit called in another tank. The tank rolled in and let out a smokescreen. As I crawled behind the tank, I could hear “pop pop” as the sniper’s bullets bounced off it.”

Under the Stretcher takes you into the 2014 “Operation Protective Edge,” the latest of the Gaza-Israeli conflicts, through the eyes of Max Levin, an American-born Israeli soldier who immigrated in 2012 to join the Israeli army. This book takes you step-by-step on his journey as he immigrates to Israel, learns Hebrew, and goes through many grueling try-outs to finally make it into one of Israel’s special forces units – Palchan Tzanhanim. He was then immediately thrust into this war where he found himself fighting for his newfound friends and family, only a 10-minute jog behind him. Max then had to cope with the aftermath of the war, the mourning of lost ones, and the psychological changes from being a soldier at war to a soldier at peace, trying to keep all parties safe and sound within in the dangerous West Bank.

For those who want to learn more about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, this book offers personal stories from an American-raised boy, with American values, who served in the modern Israeli army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sentient (Fiction Without Frontiers)*



  






Amira Valdez is a brilliant neuroscientist trying to put her past on a religious compound behind her. But when she’s assigned to a controversial cloning project, her dreams of working in space are placed in jeopardy. Using her talents as a reader of memories, Amira uncovers a conspiracy to stop the creation of the first human clone – at all costs.
As she unravels the mystery, Amira navigates a dangerous world populated by anti-cloning militants, scientists with hidden agendas, and a mysterious New Age movement. In the process, Amira uncovers an even darker secret, one that forces her to confront her own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Europa (Taxyon Space Book 1)*



  






Science fiction thriller and alien romance.
What alien creatures lurk under the icy surface of Europa?

Dr. Nikki Bell’s plan to discover intelligent life on Jupiter's moon hits a rocky start when her spaceship crashes on the icy surface of Europa. Seconds before she blacks out, she spies a man’s face in the water beneath the ice. When she wakes on the submarine Station, nobody believes her story. Convinced the mysterious stranger saved her life, Nikki searches for him while she explores the ocean and its alien inhabitants.

Kiron Arqin Ramis chose exile as a Watcher on a remote outpost to redeem his family’s honor. He never expected to find an attractive Earther woman close to death. He violates the prime policy by rescuing her. Despite suffering the penalty, he strives to warn her about his hostile leaders.

Nikki’s unexpected meeting with Kiron triggers a chain of disasters in Europa’s perilous oceans. Can the daredevil scientist and scarred Watcher forge a new alliance despite their people’s antagonism?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Man Lay Dead (Roderick Alleyn Book 1) *



  






*Crime comes to a country house: “Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A, and this one is no exception.” —The New York Times*

This classic from the Golden Age of British mystery opens during a country-house party between the two world wars—servants bustling, gin flowing, the gentlemen in dinner jackets, the ladies all slink and smolder. Even more delicious: The host, Sir Hubert Handesley, has invented a new and especially exciting version of that beloved parlor entertainment, The Murder Game . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Light Thickens (Roderick Alleyn Book 32) *



  






*From the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master, this tale of death at the Dolphin Theatre has “wit, charm, and oodles of atmosphere” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Among theater folk, “the Scottish play” is considered unlucky, so much so that tradition requires anyone who utters its proper name backstage to leave the building, spin around, spit, curse, and then request permission to re-enter. As director Peregrine Jay directs a production of Shakespeare’s great work at the Dolphin Theater, misfortune does indeed abound, including some ugly practical jokes—and a grisly death for the leading man. It’s up to Roderick Alleyn to find out who has blood on their hands . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wrack and Rune (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 3) *



  






*A professor ponders the possibility of an ancient Viking curse while investigating a death by quicklime, in a novel by the Edgar Award–nominated author.* When 105-year-old Hilda Horsefall tells young reporter Cronkite Swope of a stone carved with Norse runes that once sat in the nearby woods, the writer starts salivating at the thought of breaking the news that Vikings once marauded through their sleepy Massachusetts countryside. But while he’s jotting down notes, a scream rings out, and Cronkite finds an even bigger story. A farmhand has been burned to death by quicklime, and Cronkite gets an exclusive scoop. In this neck of New England, strange deaths are invariably referred to Professor Peter Shandy, the only local with the know-how to connect fearsome quicklime to the Vikings of old. But as he digs into the ancient mystery, he finds the forgotten Norse gods are not above demanding a modern sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Caper (The Archy McNally Series Book 4) *



  






*The Palm Beach sleuth tries to find a thief—and a killer—among a rich, eccentric family, in this New York Times bestseller.* Archy McNally, the parttime investigator and fulltime _bon vivant_,takes on the curious case of a thief with exquisite taste within the eccentric Forsythe family. Griswold Forsythe II wants to know which greedy, conniving relative is making off with the family treasures, including an original Picasso and an irreplaceable Edgar Allan Poe first edition. Suspects abound, including the sexy Forsythe women who all seem to find McNally irresistible. But things take a nasty turn when Griswold is murdered. Who wanted to off the family patriarch—and why? Inside the lavish, baronial estate, McNally’s uncovering some pretty damning dirt, including illegitimate offspring and a resident ghost. As things heat up, McNally had better watch his back—or he, himself, could end up six feet under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Payback: (Dennis Milne 3)*



  






*TWO COPS. ONE CITY. NO MERCY.

Dennis Milne* is a former cop and part-time assassin. He kills the bad guys - people who, in his opinion, deserve to die. Now he's in Manila, waiting for his next target: a young woman who's made some deadly enemies.

*DI Tina Boyd* is in Manila hunting down the man responsible for the death of her lover. She knows he's dangerous. She knows he's ruthless. But she's determined to bring him to justice - even if it kills her.

Two cops with pasts that haunt them - and a present that could see them both dead.

They are about to meet.

*And when they do, it's payback time.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Well of Lost Plots: A Thursday Next Novel*



  






*The third installment in Jasper Fforde’s New York Times bestselling series follows literary detective Thursday Next on another adventure in her alternate reality of literature-obsessed England—from the author of The Constant Rabbit*

Jasper Fforde has done it again in this genre-bending blend of crime fiction, fantasy, and top-drawer literary entertainment. After two rollicking _New York Times_ bestselling adventures through Western literature, resourceful BookWorld literary detective Thursday Next definitely needs some downtime. And what better place for a respite than in the hidden depths of the Well of Lost Plots, where all unpublished books reside? But peace and quiet remain elusive for Thursday, who soon discovers that the Well is a veritable linguistic free-for-all, where grammasites run rampant, plot devices are hawked on the black market, and lousy books—like the one she has taken up residence in—are scrapped for salvage. To make matters worse, a murderer is stalking the personnel of Jurisfiction and it’s up to Thursday to save the day. A brilliant feat of literary showmanship filled with wit, fantasy, and effervescent originality, this Ffordian tour de force will appeal to fans of Douglas Adams and P. G. Wodehouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Incomplete Education: 3,684 Things You Should Have Learned but Probably Didn't *



  






*A completely updated, revised edition of the classic, outfitted with a whole new arsenal of indispensable knowledge on global affairs, popular culture, economic trends, scientific principles, and modern arts. Here’s your chance to brush up on all those subjects you slept through in school, reacquaint yourself with all the facts you once knew (then promptly forgot), catch up on major developments in the world today, and become the Renaissance man or woman you always knew you could be!*

How do you tell the Balkans from the Caucasus? What’s the difference between fission and fusion? Whigs and Tories? Shiites and Sunnis? Deduction and induction? Why aren’t all Shakespearean comedies necessarily thigh-slappers? What are transcendental numbers and what are they good for? What really happened in Plato’s cave? Is postmodernism dead or just having a bad hair day? And for extra credit, when should you use the adjective continual and when should you use continuous?

_An Incomplete Education_ answers these and thousands of other questions with incomparable wit, style, and clarity. American Studies, Art History, Economics, Film, Literature, Music, Philosophy, Political Science, Psychology, Religion, Science, and World History: Here’s the bottom line on each of these major disciplines, distilled to its essence and served up with consummate flair.

In this revised edition you’ll find a vitally expanded treatment of international issues, reflecting the seismic geopolitical upheavals of the past decade, from economic free-fall in South America to Central Africa’s world war, and from violent radicalization in the Muslim world to the crucial trade agreements that are defining globalization for the twenty-first century. And don’t forget to read the section "A Nervous American’s Guide to Living and Loving on Five Continents" before you answer a personal ad in the _International Herald Tribune._

As delightful as it is illuminating, _An Incomplete Education_ packs ten thousand years of culture into a single superbly readable volume. This is a book to celebrate, to share, to give and receive, to pore over and browse through, and to return to again and again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Byzantine World War*



  






*The Crusades shook the world. But why did they happen?*

Their origins are revealed in a new light. As part of a medieval world war that stretched from Asia to Europe. At its centre was an ancient empire – Byzantium.

Told for the first time as a single, linked narrative are three great events that changed history: the fall of Byzantium in the eleventh century, the epic campaign of the First Crusade and the origins of modern Turkey.

Nick Holmes not only presents the First Crusade in a wider global context but he also puts forwards new interpretations of the original sources, suggesting that its success was in fact largely accidental, and that the central role of Byzantium in the Crusades has been underestimated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Charge of the Light Brigade: History's Most Famous Cavalry Charge Told Through Eye Witness Accounts, Newspaper Reports, Memoirs and Diaries*



  






The most notorious, and most contentious, cavalry charge in history still remains an enigma. Though numerous books have been written about the charge, all claiming to reveal the truth or to understand the reason why; exactly what happened at Balaklava on 25 October 1854 continues to be fiercely debated. Voices from the Past, The Charge of the Light Brigade relives that fateful day not through the opinions of such historians but from the words of those that were there. This is the story of the charge told by the soldiers of both sides, in the most detailed description of the Battle of Balaklava yet written. Gallop with the light dragoons and lancers into the mouths of the Russian cannon as the shells and cannonballs decimate their ranks. Read of the desperate efforts to return down the Valley of Death as the enemy pressed around the remnants of the Light Brigade, and of the nine Victoria Crosses won that day.Possibly more significant are the accusations and counter-arguments that followed the loss of the Light Brigade. Just who was responsible for that terrible blunder? The leading figures all defended their own positions, leading to presentations in Parliament and legal action. Yet one of those senior figures made an astonishing admission immediately after the battle, only to change his story when the charge became headline news. Just who was it that made the fatal error that cost the British Army its Light Brigade?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Americana: A 400-Year History of American Capitalism *



  






*An absorbing and original narrative history of American capitalism

NAMED A BEST BOOK OF 2017 BY THE ECONOMIST
*
From the days of the Mayflower and the Virginia Company, America has been a place for people to dream, invent, build, tinker, and bet the farm in pursuit of a better life. _Americana_ takes us on a four-hundred-year journey of this spirit of innovation and ambition through a series of Next Big Things -- the inventions, techniques, and industries that drove American history forward: from the telegraph, the railroad, guns, radio, and banking to flight, suburbia, and sneakers, culminating with the Internet and mobile technology at the turn of the twenty-first century. The result is a thrilling alternative history of modern America that reframes events, trends, and people we thought we knew through the prism of the value that, for better or for worse, this nation holds dearest: capitalism. 

In a winning, accessible style, Bhu Srinivasan boldly takes on four centuries of American enterprise, revealing the unexpected connections that link them. We learn how Andrew Carnegie's early job as a telegraph messenger boy paved the way for his leadership of the steel empire that would make him one of the nation's richest men; how the gunmaker Remington reinvented itself in the postwar years to sell typewriters; how the inner workings of the Mafia mirrored the trend of consolidation and regulation in more traditional business; and how a 1950s infrastructure bill triggered a series of events that produced one of America's most enduring brands: KFC. Reliving the heady early days of Silicon Valley, we are reminded that the start-up is an idea as old as America itself.

Entertaining, eye-opening, and sweeping in its reach, _Americana_ is an exhilarating new work of narrative history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Avenue of Spies: A True Story of Terror, Espionage, and One American Family's Heroic Resistance in Nazi-Occupied Paris *



  






*The best-selling author of The Liberator brings to life the incredible true story of an American doctor in Paris, and his heroic espionage efforts during World War II.
*
The leafy Avenue Foch, one of the most exclusive residential streets in Nazi-occupied France, was Paris's hotbed of daring spies, murderous secret police, amoral informers, and Vichy collaborators. So when American physician Sumner Jackson, who lived with his wife and young son Phillip at Number 11, found himself drawn into the Liberation network of the French resistance, he knew the stakes were impossibly high. Just down the road at Number 31 was the "mad sadist" Theodor Dannecker, an Eichmann protégé charged with deporting French Jews to concentration camps. And Number 84 housed the Parisian headquarters of the Gestapo, run by the most effective spy hunter in Nazi Germany.

From his office at the American Hospital, itself an epicenter of Allied and Axis intrigue, Jackson smuggled fallen Allied fighter pilots safely out of France, a job complicated by the hospital director's close ties to collaborationist Vichy. After witnessing the brutal round-up of his Jewish friends, Jackson invited Liberation to officially operate out of his home at Number 11—but the noose soon began to tighten. When his secret life was discovered by his Nazi neighbors, he and his family were forced to undertake a journey into the dark heart of the war-torn continent from which there was little chance of return.

Drawing upon a wealth of primary source material and extensive interviews with Phillip Jackson, Alex Kershaw recreates the City of Light during its darkest days. The untold story of the Jackson family anchors the suspenseful narrative, and Kershaw dazzles readers with the vivid immediacy of the best spy thrillers. Awash with the tense atmosphere of World War II's Europe, _Avenue of Spies_ introduces us to the brave doctor who risked everything to defy Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wooden Horse: The Classic World War II Story of Escape *



  






*An epic adventure—the most brilliant escape and evasion from the Nazis ever written.*

Eric Williams, a Royal Air Force bomber captain, was shot down over Germany in 1942 and imprisoned in Stalag Luft III, the infamous German POW camp. Digging an underground tunnel hidden beneath a wooden vaulting horse, he managed to escape after ten months and, accompanied by a fellow officer, made his way back to England. In this thinly fictionalized retelling, Williams relates his story in three distinct phases: the construction of a tunnel (its entrance camouflaged by the wooden vaulting horse in the exercise yard) and hiding the large quantities of sand he dug; the escape; and the journey on foot and by train to the port of Stettin, where Williams and his fellow escapee stowed away aboard a Danish ship, the _Norensen._

From painstakingly digging the tunnel to secretly depositing the dirt and gravel around the camp to dodging searchlights and search dogs and climbing barbed wire fences, this is an escape story hard to beat. For sheer heroism, courage, and perseverance, this classic is arguably the most ingenious POW escape of WWII. _The Wooden Horse_ became a legend among servicemen long before its publication in 1949 and has remained one ever since.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Odette: World War Two's Darling Spy*



  






Odette Brailly entered the nation's consciousness in the 1950s when her remarkable—and romantic—exploits as an SOE agent first came to light. She had been the first woman to be awarded the GC, as well as the Legion d'Honneur, and in 1950 the release of a film about her life made her the darling of the British popular press. But others openly questioned Odette's personal and professional integrity, even claiming that she had a clandestine affair with her supervisor Captain Peter Churchill. In the first full biography of this incredible woman for nearly 60 years, it delves into recently opened SOE personnel files to reveal the true story of this wartime heroine and the officer who posed as her husband. From her life as a French housewife living in Britain and her undercover work with the French Resistance, to her arrest, torture, and unlikely survival in Ravensbruck concentration camp, it is revealed for the first time the truth of Odette's mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Road to Huertgen: Forest in Hell: The annotated edition *



  






Please note: this book is only available in ebook format. Unless you purchase "the annotated edition" you are getting a different version. The long out of print classic memoir of an infantry officer in Brittany and the Huergten Forest in WW2. Annotated by respected WW2 expert and 8th Infantry Division historian Jonathan Gawne, It follows a platoon leader from the fight at Dinard, through the siege of Brest and the Crozon Peninsula, to the command of a rifle company and the Huertgen Forest. Annotated with explanatory notes throughout, and extra photos from the Boesch family the Stroh Family and the National Archives, the book also contains the official 121st Regiment After Action Reports so you can compare what they say, to what Boesch wrote. This is the edition of the book recommended by the Friends of the 8th Division, who maintain the online 8th Infantry Division Archives which this book helps fund.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*St Vith: Lion in the Way: 106th Infantry Division in World War II*



  






*This is the story of the 106th Infantry Division of the U.S. Army, the last to be deployed before the end of World War Two.*

Colonel R. Ernest Dupuy (1887- 1976) was a soldier, newspaperman and military historian. He worked as a journalist in New York before enlisting in the army. Serving in both wars, he retired in 1947. Continuing his writing career, he specialized in writing military history, and authored or co-authored many books on the U.S. Army, West Point, and military affairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Agent (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 3)*



  






Isabella Rose is on the run, hunted by the very people she had been hired to work for. Trained killer Isabella and former handler Michael Pope are forced into hiding in India and, when a mysterious informer passes them clues on the whereabouts of Pope’s family, the prey see an opportunity to become the predators.

Chased from the poverty of Mumbai’s slums into the sights of a sniper’s rifle amongst the lavish wealth of Shanghai, Isabella and Pope hunt fleeting shadows in a race against time. And they can’t afford to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dragon and the Ghost (Previously Published as Hong Kong Stories): A Beatrix Rose Thriller*



  






*Previously published as Hong Kong Stories Volume 1.

Beatrix Rose has been betrayed. Her husband has been murdered and her daughter, Isabella, has been abducted.*

Those who wronged her will pay, because Beatrix is the most dangerous woman you’ve ever met. She was an assassin for Group Fifteen, the beyond top secret agency that did the dirty work for the British Secret Services.

And you know what they say about payback…

Beatrix finds work in the Hong Kong underworld. But when she has a difference of opinion with her employer, the ruthless Mr. Ying, she finds herself in a fight for justice against a man with no scruples.

Alliances are formed and broken. Friends become enemies. Enemies become friends. And nothing is what it seems.

Can Beatrix save herself and her loved ones in the face of insurmountable odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saving Sadie: How a Dog That No One Wanted Inspired the World*



  






*This memoir of an injured dog’s rescue and rehabilitation is “an uplifting story with tremendous heart. I couldn't put it down” (Helen Brown, international bestselling author of Cleo)*

Joal Derse Dauer was donating blankets at a local no-kill animal shelter when an injured and despondent dog caught her eye. With three “fur babies” already at home, Joal wasn’t looking to adopt another dog. But there was something special about Sadie . . .

Having just barely survived multiple gunshot wounds, nobody thought Sadie would have much of a life. But with patience, hope, and plenty of love, Joal saw her canine companion grow in strength and joy. Before long, she discovered that sweet Sadie had transformed her life in ways she never could have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Boudica: The Life of Britain's Legendary Warrior Queen *




  






Boudica has been mythologized as the woman who dared to take on the Romans to avenge her daughters, her tribe, and her enslaved country. Her immortality rests on the fact that she almost drove the Romans out of Britain, and her legend has become the reference point for any British woman in power, from Elizabeth I to Margaret Thatcher. As Boudica has become well known as an icon of female leadership and strength, the true story of her revolt against the Roman Empire has only become more distant until now.

Combining new research and recent archaeological discoveries, Vanessa Collingridge has written a major new biography on this shadowy and often misunderstood figure of ancient history. _Boudica_ provides a detailed history of the Celtomania that has adopted Boudica as its earliest hero, and the nationalist and feminist causes that have also tried to claim her as their own. While tracking the origins and impact of the various versions of the Boudica legend, Collingridge unearths a historical woman who is far subtler but every bit as fascinating as the myths associated with her name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aetius: Attila's Nemesis *



  






In AD 453, Attila—with a huge force composed of Huns, allies, and vassals drawn from his already-vast empire—was rampaging westward across Gaul (essentially modern France), then still nominally part of the Western Roman Empire. Laying siege to Orleans, he was only a few days march from extending his empire from the Eurasian steppe to the Atlantic. He was brought to battle on the Catalaunian Plain and defeated by a coalition hastily assembled and led by Aetius. Who was this man that saved Western Europe from the Hunnic yoke?

Aetius is one of the major figures in the history of the late Roman Empire and his actions helped maintain the integrity of the West in the declining years of the Empire. During the course of his life he was a hostage, first with Alaric and the Goths, and then with Rugila, king of the Huns. His stay with these two peoples helped to give him an unparalleled insight into the minds and military techniques of these “barbarians” which he was to use in later years to halt the depredations of the Huns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Carthage's Other Wars: Carthaginian Warfare Outside the 'Punic Wars' Against Rome *



  






Carthage was the western Mediterranean’s first superpower, long before Rome, and her military history was powerful, eventful, and checkered even before her “Punic Wars” against Rome. Although characterized in the surviving sources and modern studies as a predominantly mercantile state, Carthage fought many wars, both aggressive and defensive, before and in between the contests with the Roman parvenus.

The Greek states of Sicily, above all Syracuse under its tyrants Dionysius the Great and then Agathocles, were her most resolute opponents, but in North Africa itself, in Sardinia, and later on in Spain she won—and sometimes lost—major wars. This is the first full-length study dedicated to these other wars that furthered Carthage’s interests for over half a millennium. Based firmly and analytically on ancient sources, it also offers the insight that Carthage, though usually considered a naval power, did more fighting on land than at sea—and with more success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Saladin: Hero of Islam *



  






*This biography of the 12th century Islamic military leader provides a fascinating view of the Crusades and the Medieval Muslim world.*

Saladin was a Kurdish military leader who led the fight against the Crusades and rose to become first Sultan of Egypt and Syria. He united warring Muslim lands, reconquered the bulk of Crusader states and faced King Richard I of England in one of the most famous confrontations in medieval warfare. His extraordinary character and career are the key to understanding the Battle of Hattin, the fall of Jerusalem and the failure of the Third Crusade.

Historian Geoffrey Hindley's study of Saladin’s life and times presents a nuanced portrait of this remarkable man who dominated the Middle East in his day. It also offers fascinating insight into the politics and culture of the 12th century Muslim world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Duel: A True Story of Crime, Scandal, and Trial by Combat in Medieval France*



  






*SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE • “A taut page-turner with all the hallmarks of a good historical thriller.”—Orlando Sentinel

The gripping true story of the “duel to end all duels” in medieval France that pits a knight against a squire accused of violating the knight’s beautiful young wife*

In the midst of the devastating Hundred Years’ War between France and England, Jean de Carrouges, a Norman knight fresh from combat in Scotland, finds his wife, Marguerite, accusing squire Jacques Le Gris of brutally raping her. A deadlocked court decrees a “trial by combat” that also leaves Marguerite’s fate in the balance. For if her husband loses the duel, she will be put to death as a false accuser. 

While enemy troops pillage the land, and rebellion and plague threaten the lives of all, Carrouges and Le Gris meet in full armor on a walled field in Paris. What follows is a fierce duel before a massive crowd that includes the teenage King Charles VI, during which both combatants are wounded—but only one fatally.

Based on extensive research in Normandy and Paris, _The Last Duel_ brings to life a colorful, turbulent age and three unforgettable characters caught in a fatal triangle of crime, scandal, and revenge. _The Last Duel_ is at once a moving human drama, a captivating detective story, and an engrossing work of historical intrigue with themes that echo powerfully centuries later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Stand: Custer, Sitting Bull, and the Battle of the Little Bighorn*



  






*"An engrossing and tautly written account of a critical chapter in American history." --Los Angeles Times*

Nathaniel Philbrick, author of _In the Hurricane's Eye_, Pulitzer Prize finalist _Mayflower_, and _Valiant Ambition_, is a historian with a unique ability to bring history to life. _The Last Stand_ is Philbrick's monumental reappraisal of the epochal clash at the Little Bighorn in 1876 that gave birth to the legend of Custer's Last Stand. Bringing a wealth of new information to his subject, as well as his characteristic literary flair, Philbrick details the collision between two American icons- George Armstrong Custer and Sitting Bull-that both parties wished to avoid, and brilliantly explains how the battle that ensued has been shaped and reshaped by national myth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In the Kingdom of Ice: The Grand and Terrible Polar Voyage of the USS Jeannette *



  






*New York Times* *bestselling author Hampton Sides returns with a white-knuckle tale of polar exploration and survival in the Gilded Age*

In the late nineteenth century, people were obsessed by one of the last unmapped areas of the globe: the North Pole. No one knew what existed beyond the fortress of ice rimming the northern oceans, although theories abounded. The foremost cartographer in the world, a German named August Petermann, believed that warm currents sustained a verdant island at the top of the world. National glory would fall to whoever could plant his flag upon its shores.

James Gordon Bennett, the eccentric and stupendously wealthy owner of _The New York Herald_, had recently captured the world's attention by dispatching Stanley to Africa to find Dr. Livingstone. Now he was keen to re-create that sensation on an even more epic scale. So he funded an official U.S. naval expedition to reach the Pole, choosing as its captain a young officer named George Washington De Long, who had gained fame for a rescue operation off the coast of Greenland. De Long led a team of 32 men deep into uncharted Arctic waters, carrying the aspirations of a young country burning to become a world power. On July 8, 1879, the USS _Jeannette_ set sail from San Francisco to cheering crowds in the grip of "Arctic Fever."

The ship sailed into uncharted seas, but soon was trapped in pack ice. Two years into the harrowing voyage, the hull was breached. Amid the rush of water and the shrieks of breaking wooden boards, the crew abandoned the ship. Less than an hour later, the _Jeannette _sank to the bottom,and the men found themselves marooned a thousand miles north of Siberia with only the barest supplies. Thus began their long march across the endless ice—a frozen hell in the most lonesome corner of the world. Facing everything from snow blindness and polar bears to ferocious storms and frosty labyrinths, the expedition battled madness and starvation as they desperately strove for survival.

With twists and turns worthy of a thriller, _In The Kingdom of Ice_ is a spellbinding tale of heroism and determination in the most unforgiving territory on Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.  

*Eyewitness to World War II: Guadalcanal Diary, Invasion Diary, and John F. Kennedy and PT-109*


  






*Three classic accounts of WWII from a reporter who “shaped America’s understanding of the war, and influenced every account that came after” (Mark Bowden).*

Volunteer combat correspondent Richard Tregaskis risked life and limb to give American readers a soldier’s–eye view of the Second World War. These three tales of bravery and sacrifice shed light on the Greatest Generation’s darkest hours.

_Guadalcanal Diary_: In August 1942, Tregaskis landed with the US Marines on Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the South Pacific for the first major Allied offensive against Japanese forces. He details the first two months of the campaign and describes the courage and camaraderie of young marines who prepared for battle knowing that one in four of them wouldn’t make it home. An instant #1 _New York Times_ bestseller and the basis for a popular film of the same name, _Guadalcanal Diary _is a masterpiece of war journalism that “captures the spirit of men in battle” (John Toland).

_Invasion Diary_: In July 1943, Tregaskis joined the Allied forces in Sicily and Italy and documented some of the fiercest fighting of the war, from bombing runs over Rome to the defense of the Salerno beachhead against heavy artillery fire to the fall of Naples. In compelling and evocative prose, Tregaskis depicts the terror and excitement of life on the front lines and his own harrowing brush with death when a chunk of German shrapnel pierced his helmet and shattered his skull. _Invasion Diary _is “required reading for all who want to know how armies fight” (_Library Journal_).

_John F. Kennedy and PT-109_: In the early morning hours of August 2, 1943, the Japanese destroyer _Amagiri_ sliced into US Navy motor torpedo boat _PT-109_ near the Solomon Islands. Ten surviving crewmembers and their young skipper, Lt. John F. Kennedy, clung to the wreckage. Over the next three days, the privileged son of a Boston multimillionaire displayed extraordinary courage and leadership as he risked his life to shepherd his crew to safety and coordinate a daring rescue mission deep in enemy territory. Lieutenant Kennedy earned a Navy and Marine Corps Medal and a Purple Heart, and the story of _PT-109_ captured the public’s imagination and helped propel Kennedy all the way to the White House. Acclaimed war correspondent Tregaskis—who once beat out the future president for a spot on the Harvard University swim team—brings this remarkable chapter in American history to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.  

*Hitler Triumphant: Alternate Decisions of World War II *


  






*Edited by the author of Disaster at D-Day, a collection of alternative histories that force readers to consider what could happen if the Nazis won World War II.*

Based on a series of fascinating “what ifs” posed by leading military historians, this compelling new alternate history reconstructs the moments during the Second World War that could conceivably have altered the entire course of the war and led to a German victory.

Based on real battles, actions, and characters, each scenario has been carefully constructed to reveal how at points of decision a different choice or minor incident could have set in motion an entirely new train of events altering history forever. Scenarios in this volume include the fall of Malta in 1942 and the likely consequences and the possibility of Halifax making peace with Hitler.

Contributors include John Prados, editor of _The White House Tapes: Eavesdropping on the President_; David Isby, editor of _Fighting the Invasion_ and _The Luftwaffe Fighter Force_; and Nigel Jones, author of _The War Walk _and _Rupert Brooke: Life, Death and Myth_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Surprise Battle: A Different Outcome (Time Travel and Alternate History Series Book 1) *



  






Navy Captain Walter Richey has been thrust, by some unknown radioactive force, into a strange situation. He is the CO of the USS Joseph Kane, a 2025 Virginia Class, Fast Attack Nuclear Submarine. The strange force has taken the boat and all the crew back to 1942 in the middle of WWII. In fact, the Navy Command at the time, not even knowing what a nuclear submarine is, ordered him into the middle of the battles near Guadalcanal during the amphibious landings. Starting with the Battle of Savo Island which in history was a harsh loss of brave Allied sailors. What will the outcome of the new battles be and will this cause the possible paradox in time? Come with Captain Richey and the crew and travel into an Alternate History.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battle Europa: Book 2 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Serie *



  






Alternate military history in the pure tradition of the likes of Harry Turtledove!

1942. The Second World War is raging across Europe .

The Axis reign supreme from the British Isles to Gibraltar, and all the way to Baghdad, while the Allied nations of the USA, Free France and the UK gather their strenght for their counter-offensive.

Germany and the Soviet Union, battling each other on the Eastern Front since the Red Army attacked the year before, are about to embark on the biggest war in human history. The panzers are loaded and ready to start blitzing on the Russian steppes.

Finally, on the other side of the planet, the last major power still neutral in the war is about to make its bid for victory. Japan embark on a war of conquest that will set the whole Pacific aflame.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*By Honor Bound: Two Navy SEALs, the Medal of Honor, and a Story of Extraordinary Courage *



  






In April of 1972, SEAL Lieutenant Tom Norris risked his life in an unprecedented ground rescue of two American airmen who were shot down behind enemy lines in North Vietnam, a feat for which he would be awarded the Medal of Honor--an award that represents the pinnacle of heroism and courage.

Just six months later, Norris was sent on a dangerous special reconnaissance mission that would take his team deep into enemy territory. On that mission, they engaged a vastly superior force. In the running gun battle that ensued, Lieutenant Norris was severely wounded; a bullet entered his left eye and exited the left side of his head. SEAL Petty Officer Mike Thornton, under heavy fire, fought his way back onto a North Vietnamese beach to rescue his officer. This was the first time Tom and Mike had been on a combat mission together. Mike's act of courage and loyalty marks the only time in modern history that the Medal of Honor has been awarded in a combat action where one recipient received the Medal for saving the life of another.

By Honor Bound is the story of Tom Norris and Mike Thornton, two living American heroes who grew up very differently, entered military service and the Navy SEAL teams for vastly different reasons, and were thrown together for a single combat mission--a mission that would define their lives from that day forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ghost Fleet: A Novel of the Next World War *



  






*What Will World War III Look Like?*

_Ghost Fleet_ is a page-turning imagining of a war set in the not-too-distant future. Navy captains battle through a modern-day Pearl Harbor; fighter pilots duel with stealthy drones; teenage hackers fight in digital playgrounds; Silicon Valley billionaires mobilize for cyber-war; and a serial killer carries out her own vendetta. Ultimately, victory will depend on who can best blend the lessons of the past with the weapons of the future. But what makes the story even more notable is that every trend and technology in book—no matter how sci-fi it may seem—is real.

The debut novel by two leading experts on the cutting edge of national security, Ghost Fleet has drawn praise as a new kind of technothriller while also becoming the new “must-read” for military leaders around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Storm Rising: A Suspense Thriller *



  






*From the author of the Jack Ryan series comes an electrifying #1 New York Times bestseller—a standalone military thriller that envisions World War 3...*

A chillingly authentic vision of modern war, _Red Storm Rising_ is as powerful as it is ambitious. Using the latest advancements in military technology, the world's superpowers battle on land, sea, and air for ultimate global control. It is a story you will never forget. Hard-hitting. Suspenseful. And frighteningly real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Careless Whispers: The Award-Winning True Account of the Horrific Lake Waco Murders *



  






When the bodies of three teenagers were found on the shores of Lake Waco, Texas in July, 1982, even seasoned lawmen were taken aback by the savage mutilation and degradation they had been subjected to. Yet only 52 days after the gruesome triple-murder was discovered, frustrated authorities suspended the case indefinitely.

Patrol Sergeant Truman Simons, who had been called to the scene that night, saw the carnage first-hand -- and vowed to find the ferocious killer or killers. He soon became a man with a mission, risking his career and his family's safety in search of evidence. Plunging himself into a netherworld of violence and evil, Simons finally got close enough to a murderous ringleader to hear his careless whispers--and ultimately, put him and his three accomplices behind bars for the brutal slayings.

Now, in his Edgar Award-winning account of the Lake Waco killings, acclaimed true crime writer Carlton Stowers lays bare the facts behind the tragic crimes, the twisted predators, and the heroic man who broke the investigation--with important updated information based on new developments in the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Last Astronaut*



  






*Shortlisted for the Arthur C. Clarke Award 2020!
"A terrifying tour de force." *--James Rollins
*"Readers will be riveted." *--_Publishers Weekly_ (starred review)
Sally Jansen was NASA's leading astronaut, until a mission to Mars ended in disaster. Haunted by her failure, she lives in quiet anonymity, convinced her days in space are over.
She's wrong.
A large alien object has entered the solar system on a straight course toward Earth. It has made no attempt to communicate. Out of time and out of options, NASA turns to Jansen.
But as the object reveals its secrets, Jansen and her crew find themselves in a desperate struggle for survival -- against the cold vacuum of space, and something far, far worse...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Douglas Adams's Starship Titanic: A Novel *



  






In this thoroughly satisfying and completely disorienting novel based on a story line by Douglas Adams (author of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy), Terry Jones recounts an unforgettable tale of intergalactic travel and mishap. The saga of "the ship that cannot possibly go wrong" sparkles with wit, danger, and confusion that will keep readers guessing which reality they are in and how, on earth, to find their way out again.

At the center of the galaxy, a vast, unknown civilization is preparing for an event of epic proportions: the launching of the greatest, most gorgeous, most technologically advanced Starship ever built-the Starship Titanic.

An earthling would see it as a mixture of the Chrysler Building, the tomb of Tutankhamen, and Venice. But less provincial onlookers would recognize it as the design of Leovinus, the galaxy's most renowned architect. He is an old man now, and the creation of the Starship Titanic is the pinnacle achievement of his twenty-year career.

The night before the launch, Leovinus is prowling around the ship having a last little look. With mounting alarm he begins to find things are not right: unfinished workmanship, cybersystems not working correctly, robots colliding with doors. How could this have happened? And how could this have happened without his knowing?

Something somewhere is terribly wrong.

On the following day, in an artificial event staged for the media, the Starship Titanic will leave its construction dock under autopilot and, a few days later, make its way to the terminal to pick up passengers for its maiden voyage. Although the ship will be deserted during its very first flight, it is nevertheless a major event, watched by all the galaxy's media.

Hugely, magnificently, the fabulous ship eases its way forward from the construction dock, picks up speed, sways a bit, wobbles a bit, veers wildly, and just before it can do massive damage to everything around it, appears to undergo SMEF (Spontaneous Massive Existence Failure).

In just ten seconds, the whole, stupendous enterprise is over. And our story has just begun.

Somehow three earthlings, one Blerontin journalist, a semideranged parrot, and a shipful of disoriented robots must overcome their differences. It's the only way to save the Starship Titanic ("The Ship That Cannot Possibly Go Wrong") from certain destruction and rescue the economy of an entire planet-not to mention to survive the latest threat, an attack by a swarm of hostile shipbuilders. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shaman *



  






*Kim Stanley Robinson, the New York Times bestselling author of science fiction masterworks such as the Mars trilogy and 2312, has, on many occasions, imagined our future. Now, in Shaman, he brings our past to life as never before.*

_There is Thorn, a shaman himself. He lives to pass down his wisdom and his stories -- to teach those who would follow in his footsteps.

There is Heather, the healer who, in many ways, holds the clan together.

There is Elga, an outsider and the bringer of change.
And then there is Loon, the next shaman, who is determined to find his own path. But in a world so treacherous, that journey is never simple -- and where it may lead is never certain.

Shaman is a powerful, thrilling and heartbreaking story of one young man's journey into adulthood -- and an awe-inspiring vision of how we lived thirty thousand years ago._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Mountain Man *



  






*In this series opener by two bestselling authors, an Old West farm boy with a hunger for revenge is molded into a fierce gunslinger.*

From his Missouri farm, the boy travels west. In his heart is vengeance. In his hand is a Navy Colt. By his side is the old mountain man named Preacher, who’ll teach young Smoke Jensen everything he needs to know about fighting like the devil, and—when the time comes—dying like a man. Although Smoke Jensen’s enemies have destroyed everything he’s ever loved, they made one mistake: they let him live…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Lady's Guide to Etiquette and Murder (A Countess of Harleigh Mystery Book 1) *



  






*An American-born countess in Victorian London must navigate the social scene while solving her husband’s murder in this historical mystery.*

Frances Wynn, the wealthy Countess of Harleigh, enjoys more freedom as a widow than she did as a wife. With her young daughter in tow, Frances rents a home in Belgravia and prepares to welcome her sister, Lily, arriving from New York—for her first London season.

But no sooner has Frances begun her new life than the Metropolitan police receive an anonymous letter implicating Frances in her husband’s death. Frances assures Inspector Delaney of her innocence, but she’s also keen to keep him from learning the scandalous circumstances of Reggie’s demise. As fate would have it, her dashing new neighbor, George Hazelton, is one of only two other people aware of the full story.

While busy with social engagements on Lily’s behalf, and worrying if Reggie really _was _murdered, Frances rallies her wits, a circle of gossips, and the ever-chivalrous Mr. Hazelton to uncover the truth. A killer is in their midst, and Frances must unmask the villain before Lily’s season—and their lives—come to a most unseemly end . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Executioner Series Books 4–6: Miami Massacre, Continental Contract, and Assault on Soho *



  






*Bad news for bad guys: “Action adventure icon” Mack Bolan is back—as the million-selling series continues (Los Angeles Times).*

To avenge his father, former Special Forces sniper Mack Bolan declares a one-man war on the Mafia. Included in this volume are books 4–6 in the long-running series.

_Miami Massacre_: A Miami summit attended by every mob capo in the country offers the Executioner the perfect opportunity to destroy the Mafia in one fell swoop.

_Continental Contract_: Forced to flee to France, Bolan takes on the thugs of the Paris underworld, foiling the kidnapping of a movie star and rescuing some frisky _filles de joie_ from sex slave traders.

_Assault on Soho_: The Executioner takes his war to the streets of London, where he’s about to turn merry old England into bloody hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Assassin (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 4) *



  






Ciudad Juárez, Mexico, is the most dangerous city in the world. And when a mission to break the local cartel’s grip goes wrong, Isabella Rose, the Angel, finds herself on the wrong side of prison bars. Fearing the worst, Isabella plays her only remaining card…

British agent Vivian Bloom is determined to be the first to reach her, certain she will lead him to other operatives he’s under pressure to hunt down. But US agents are circling too. And with the shadowy Prometheus group pulling the strings, Isabella knows that she and her mentor, the Asset, are living on borrowed time…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ministry of Fear *



  






*n London during the Blitz, an amnesiac must outwit a twisted Nazi plot in this “master thriller” of espionage, murder, and deception (Time).*

On a peaceful Sunday afternoon, Arthur Rowe comes upon a charity fete in the gardens of a Cambridgeshire vicarage where he wins a game of chance. If only this were an ordinary day. Britain is under threat by Germany, and the air raid sirens that bring the bazaar to a halt expose Rowe as no ordinary man. Recently released from a psychiatric prison for the mercy killing of his wife, he is burdened by guilt, and now, in possession of a seemingly innocuous prize, on the run from a nest of Nazi spies who want him dead.

Pursued on a dark odyssey through the bombed-out streets of London, he becomes enmeshed in a tangle of secrets that reach into the dark recesses of his own forgotten past. And there isn’t a soul he can trust, not even himself. Because Arthur Rowe doesn’t even know who he really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*With Musket & Tomahawk Volume II: The Mohawk Valley Campaign in the Wilderness War of 1777 *



  






*This history of the 1777 Wilderness War in America’s fight for independence chronicles the Patriot defense against British and Iroquois attackers.*

Continuing his acclaimed history of the battles for New England during the Revolutionary War, Michael Logusz chronicles the British Army’s campaign from Lake Ontario down the Mohawk Valley. This campaign, led by Gen. Barry St. Leger, was perhaps the most terrifying of all, as it overran a sparsely populated wilderness where colonists had long needed to bear arms against the Iroquois Federation. Yet now, the British had made common cause with the Iroquois, forming an even more fearsome enemy.

In upstate New York, the Patriot Fort Stanwix held fast, though surrounded by St. Leger’s forces and his Mohawk and Loyalist auxiliaries. Some eight hundred Patriots under militia leader Nicholas Herkimer attempted to relieve the fort, but were ambushed en route in the Battle of Oriskany, the basis for the movie _Drums Along the Mohawk_.

In the end, Fort Stanwix was relieved only when Benedict Arnold marched his troops through and forced the British to give up their western onslaught. In _With Musket and Tomahawk Volume II_, Logusz captures the terrain, tactics, and terror of this multifaceted wilderness war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Girl in Auschwitz: A WW2 Jewish Girl's Holocaust Survival True Story*



  






*How will one girl survive the horrors of Auschwitz on her own?

Poland, 1944.* The train slowed and halted with a squeal of the brakes. It felt like they waited in the carriage for an eternity, but eventually, the heavy doors opened, directly into the chaos outside.

Sarh Leibovits, a 16-year-old Jewish girl, was a passenger on the train, together with her family. Within minutes, their horrific fate was sealed.

The little family spent its final minutes together on the platform at Auschwitz, before its members were dispersed in all directions, and each was left alone to their own fate.

Isolated from her family, Sara was left alone to face the many physical labors and the lowest points of her life, while trying to maintain values like courage, faith and helping others, all to survive the true manifestation of Hell on earth – Auschwitz.

This is the moving story of Sara Leibovits, laced with hair-raising descriptions of her time in Auschwitz and the incredible pain and hardships she went through, together with the rest of the survivors. Her story is intertwined with that of her daughter, seventy years later, who embodies the voice of the second generation and completes the Holocaust survivors’ tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rising Sun: The Decline and Fall of the Japanese Empire, 1936-1945 *



  






*“[The Rising Sun] is quite possibly the most readable, yet informative account of the Pacific war.”—Chicago Sun-Times*

This Pulitzer Prize–winning history of World War II chronicles the dramatic rise and fall of the Japanese empire, from the invasion of Manchuria and China to the atomic bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Told from the Japanese perspective, _The Rising Sun_ is, in the author’s words, “a factual saga of people caught up in the flood of the most overwhelming war of mankind, told as it happened—muddled, ennobling, disgraceful, frustrating, full of paradox.”

In weaving together the historical facts and human drama leading up to and culminating in the war in the Pacific, Toland crafts a riveting and unbiased narrative history. In his Foreword, Toland says that if we are to draw any conclusion from _The Rising Sun_, it is “that there are no simple lessons in history, that it is human nature that repeats itself, not history.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*British Special Forces: The Story of Britain's Undercover Soldiers *



  






This is the first comprehensive history of all the British Special Forces, from their beginnings during the Second World War to the Falklands War. The birth of many of the Special Forces was controversial—they were accused of being 'private armies' and a waste of valuable manpower that could have been better used within the regular forces. Their existence was justified only by their successes. The secrecy that still surrounds some of the Special Forces makes writing an authoritative history no easy task. William Seymour's fascinating narrative draws on a wide variety of documentary sources and eye-witness accounts from surviving members of the Forces. The Special Forces covered are: The Commandos, the Special Boat Section, Combined Operations Pilotage Parties, the Long Range Desert Group, Popski's Private Army, The Special Air Service, the Special Boat Squadron and Raiding Forces, and the Royal Marines Special Forces. From the chaungs of Burma to the African desert, the Greek islands to the D-Day landing beaches, Special Forces played a vital part in Allied victory in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fire-Power: The British Army Weapons & Theories of War 1904–1945*



  






The great siege of Gibraltar was the longest recorded in the annals of the British army. Between 1779 and 1783 a small British force defended the Rock against the Spanish and the French who were determined take this strategically vital point guarding the entrance to the Mediterranean. The tenacity and endurance shown by the attackers and defenders alike, and the sheer ingenuity of the siege operations mounted by both sides, make the episode an epic of military history, and the story gives us a fascinating insight into the realities of siege warfare. In this, the first full study of the siege for over 40 years, James Falkner draws on a wide range of contemporary sources to tell the exciting tale of a huge and complex operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Luftwaffe: A History (Pen & Sword Military Classics) *



  






*An extensive history of the rise and fall of Nazi Germany’s air force.*

In his thoroughly researched study, John Killen examines German air power between 1914 and 1945, from the early days of flying when Immelmann, Boelke, Richtofen, and other First World War aces fought and died to give Germany air supremacy, to the nightmare existence of the Luftwaffe as the Third Reich plunged headlong to destruction.

Here are the aircraft: the frail biplanes and triplanes of the Kaiser’s war; the great Lufthansa aircraft and airships of the turbulent Thirties; the monoplanes designed to help Hitler in his conquest of Europe. Here are the generals who forged the air weapon of the Luftwaffe: the swaggering Goering, the playboy Udet, the ebullient Kesselring, and the scapegoat Jeschonnek. Here, too, are the pilots who tried to keep faith with their Fatherland despite overwhelming odds: Adolf Galland, Werner Molders, Joachim Marseille, and Hanna Reitsch. Not least are the actions fought by the Luftwaffe from the Spanish Civil War to the Battle of Britain, through the bloody struggle for Crete, and the siege of Stalingrad to the fearful twilight over Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hunters and the Hunted: The Elimination of German Surface Warships around the World 1914-15*



  






"At the start of World War One the Imperial German Navy had a large number of surface warships deployed around the world. These posed a considerable threat to British mercantile interests, particularly the import of food and fuel supplies. Their elimination was a matter of urgency. This book covers the major actions and includes the following: The escape of the Goeben and Breslau to Turkey, where they became units of the Turkish Navy serving in the Black and Aegean Seas. The remarkable cruise of the Emden. Detached from the German East Asia Squadron she sank a Russian cruiser, a French destroyer, 21 merchant ships and destroyed cargo valued at 3 million. She was cornered and sunk by the Australian cruiser Sydney while raiding the Cocos Islands. The mystery of the Karlsruhe, destroyed by an internal explosion. The German East Asiatic Squadron, consisting of the armored cruisers Schanhorst and Gneisienau and several light cruisers made passage across the Pacific to the west coast of South America where they encountered and sank two British cruisers, the Monmouth and Good Hope. The Konigsberg operated from Germanys colony of Tanga. After sinking a British cruiser she hid in the upper reaches of the Rufiji River. After a lengthy naval and air campaign by British forces she was finally destroyed by the indirect fire from two RN Monitors. By the middle of 1915 the high seas had been mostly cleared of German surface warships, but two armed German ships dominated Lake Tanganyika. Two British armed motor boats were shipped to the West African coast from England and made their way by river and overland haulage to the lake, a 400 mile journey. The result was the destruction of the German lake boats and the invasion of Tanganyika by British forces. This operation became the inspiration for CS Foresters novel The African Queen and the film that followed. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Strategy For Defeat: The Luftwaffe, 1933-1945 [Illustrated Edition]*



  






Includes the Aerial Warfare In Europe During World War II illustrations pack with over 200 maps, plans, and photos.

This book is a comprehensive analysis of an air force, the Luftwaffe, in World War II. It follows the Germans from their prewar preparations to their final defeat. There are many disturbing parallels with our current situation. I urge every student of military science to read it carefully. The lessons of the nature of warfare and the application of airpower can provide the guidance to develop our fighting forces and employment concepts to meet the significant challenges we are certain to face in the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*JFK Has Been Shot *



  






*The “thrilling, dramatic, historic” #1 New York Times bestseller by the Parkland Hospital surgeon who fought to save President John F. Kennedy (Robert K. Tanenbaum).*

On November 22, 1963, Dr. Charles Crenshaw, an accomplished surgeon, tried to save John F. Kennedy’s life—and then days later, the life of the alleged assassin, Lee Harvey Oswald. His gripping, firsthand account contradicts the Warren Commission and years of public misperception to illuminate a chapter in American history long cloaked in conspiracy. 

Writing with eye-opening immediacy, Dr. Crenshaw takes readers into the emergency room to share the critical events at Parkland Hospital as he lived them. Now updated, his searing testimony punctures myths and shatters a cover-up of massive proportions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Blooded: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 10)*



  






The tenth book in the USA Today Bestselling Series.
Now that her boyfriend is in a Witness Protection program in San Diego, Gia has decided to spend a little more time enjoying perfect weather, endless sunshine, and gorgeous beaches.
Her new life is a stark contrast to her busy San Francisco life.
But beneath the surface of the bucolic California city, lurks a deadly presence intent on demolishing any bit of hard-won peace, love and serenity that Gia has won.
And this time it’s personal.
Gia will risk it all to protect what is most important to her and she won’t hesitate to destroy anyone who stands in her way. Even if she loses her own life in doing so.


----------



## Ladylisaromance

_*Available now for $2.99 through April 1st!*_


----------



## Ladylisaromance

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently $1.
> 
> *A Lady's Guide to Etiquette and Murder (A Countess of Harleigh Mystery Book 1) *
> View attachment 9524
> 
> 
> *An American-born countess in Victorian London must navigate the social scene while solving her husband’s murder in this historical mystery.*
> 
> Frances Wynn, the wealthy Countess of Harleigh, enjoys more freedom as a widow than she did as a wife. With her young daughter in tow, Frances rents a home in Belgravia and prepares to welcome her sister, Lily, arriving from New York—for her first London season.
> 
> But no sooner has Frances begun her new life than the Metropolitan police receive an anonymous letter implicating Frances in her husband’s death. Frances assures Inspector Delaney of her innocence, but she’s also keen to keep him from learning the scandalous circumstances of Reggie’s demise. As fate would have it, her dashing new neighbor, George Hazelton, is one of only two other people aware of the full story.
> 
> While busy with social engagements on Lily’s behalf, and worrying if Reggie really _was _murdered, Frances rallies her wits, a circle of gossips, and the ever-chivalrous Mr. Hazelton to uncover the truth. A killer is in their midst, and Frances must unmask the villain before Lily’s season—and their lives—come to a most unseemly end . . .


I love this!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?: The inspiration for the films Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049 *



  






*A masterpiece ahead of its time, a prescient rendering of a dark future, and the inspiration for the blockbuster film Blade Runner*

By 2021, the World War has killed millions, driving entire species into extinction and sending mankind off-planet. Those who remain covet any living creature, and for people who can’t afford one, companies built incredibly realistic simulacra: horses, birds, cats, sheep. They’ve even built humans. Immigrants to Mars receive androids so sophisticated they are indistinguishable from true men or women. Fearful of the havoc these artificial humans can wreak, the government bans them from Earth. Driven into hiding, unauthorized androids live among human beings, undetected. Rick Deckard, an officially sanctioned bounty hunter, is commissioned to find rogue androids and “retire” them. But when cornered, androids fight back—with lethal force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Asset: Act II (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 2) *



  






Isabella Rose, the Angel, is used to surprises, but being abducted is an unwelcome novelty. She’s relying on Michael Pope, the head of the top-secret Group Fifteen, to get her back.

When ISIS get involved, the situation becomes even bleaker. Isabella’s abductors are in turn abducted, and she finds herself trapped in Raqqa, the capital of the self-styled caliphate.

Meanwhile, Pope has problems of his own: a new danger has emerged from the shadows and is threatening both him and his family. His only option is to head for the war-torn border of Turkey and Syria—a murderous, lawless place where potential enemies lurk around every bombed-out corner. Pope knows that he is risking everything to find Isabella, but finding the Angel is not a choice—it’s a necessity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Case of the Gilded Lily (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*A crime thriller starring the sleuthing lawyer portrayed in the HBO limited series—from the Edgar Award–winning “kingpin among the mystery writers” (The New York Times).*

Stewart Bedford is willing to cooperate with a blackmailer to protect his beloved wife. But when he wakes up in a daze to find the man shot dead with Bedford’s gun and his blond escort missing, he’ll need some help from defense lawyer Perry Mason . . .

This mystery is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Finch Trilogy (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Books 1, 2 & 3) *



  






*One billion dollars.
An ex-cop with nothing to lose.
A reporter working a single lead.
They stand together or die alone.*

The Finch Trilogy fuses the unrelenting tension of Stieg Larsson’s Millenium Trilogy with the frenzy of "24".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Roman Hat Mystery *



  






*A murder in a crowded Broadway theater presents a full house of suspects—the first in this classic mystery series starring Ellery Queen!* Despite the dismal Broadway season, _Gunplay_ continues to draw crowds. A gangland spectacle, it’s packed to the gills with action, explosions, and gunfire. In fact, _Gunplay_ is so loud that no one notices the killing of Monte Field. In a sold-out theater, Field is found dead partway through the second act, surrounded by empty seats. The police hold the crowd and call for the one man who can untangle this daring murder: Inspector Richard Queen. With the help of his son Ellery, a bibliophile and novelist whose imagination can solve any crime, the Inspector attacks this seemingly impenetrable mystery. Anyone in the theater could have killed the unscrupulous lawyer, and several had the motive. Only Ellery Queen, in his debut novel, can decipher the clue of the dead man’s missing top hat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Greek Coffin Mystery *



  






*The “intensely logical” master sleuth discovers a crowded coffin in one of his earliest and most puzzling cases (The New York Times).*

The scion of a famous New York art-dealing family, Georg Khalkis spent his final years housebound with blindness until he died of a heart attack. After his funeral, his will mysteriously vanishes. Following a thorough search, Inspector Richard Queen’s son, Ellery, suggests checking the coffin, where they discover not one, but two corpses.

When the second body is identified as an ex-convict, it becomes clear they have a murder case on their hands with links to the art world and a da Vinci forgery. It’s up to young Ellery Queen to solve the case in “a lively and well-constructed yarn containing unusual setting, ingenuity of plot, a surprise solution and legitimate use of the analytico-deductive method” (_New York Herald Tribune Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double, Double *



  






*A nursery rhyme leads Ellery Queen to a killer—from the author who took “the formal detective novel to greater heights than any American writer” (The Weekly Standard).*

Ellery Queen was raised in New York City, but his heart belongs to the village of Wrightsville. An idyllic New England hamlet, it was the site of some of the world-famous detective’s most remarkable investigations. After years of solving murder cases in Wrightsville’s coziest parlors, Queen was sure the community did not have any further mysteries to offer. But an anonymous letter draws him back to the most dangerous small town in America.

Luke MacCaby’s sagging old Victorian mansion sits on the edge of a respectable Wrightsville district as a fading reminder of the area’s long-vanished heyday. When the owner—a seemingly impoverished hermit—passes away, the town is shocked to learn that he was a partner in the local dye works and left behind a fortune worth millions. To find MacCaby’s killer, Queen must peel away the surface of the place he so dearly loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin of Evil*



  






*Ellery Queen visits Hollywood, and looks into a nasty prank that sent a man to his grave . . .*

Ellery Queen stands naked by the window, sipping rum from a frosted glass, a corpse at his feet. The deceased is Hollywood, and the cause of death is clear: television. Queen has come to Los Angeles in search of a plot for his latest mystery, but the moribund movie business offers nothing more than nostalgia for better days. He’s about to give up and go home when a pretty girl appears and offers a mystery far stranger than anything a filmmaker has ever produced.

The woman’s name is Laurel, and her father has been murdered by a dead dog. The canine was sent as a gift—1 in a series of vile, cryptic packages—and it scared her father to death. The deceased pet is the most peculiar murder weapon Queen has ever come across, and unless he’s quick, this story will not have a Hollywood ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Woman in His Life *



  






*Ellery Queen leaps into action when a jet-setter is murdered in Wrightsville*

From New Year’s in Málaga to Christmas in Hawaii, John Levering Benedict III—or Johnny-B, as everyone calls him—is the crown prince of the jet set. He has 3 ex-wives, a limitless fortune, and more frequent flier miles than he can count. When Johnny-B tires of life in the sky, he sneaks off to a quiet corner of New England called Wrightsville, where he has purchased a cozy little hideaway. This 2nd home draws him to Ellery Queen—and soon leads Johnny-B to his unfortunate demise.

When the wealthy globetrotter invites the great detective to spend a weekend in Wrightsville, the site of Ellery’s most legendary triumphs, he also invites his 3 ex-wives. After announcing that he is amending his will for the benefit of an unnamed lover, Johnny-B is murdered, and it falls to Ellery Queen to name the woman who brought this shooting star back down to earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Fine and Private Place *



  






*Ellery Queen investigates a mobster whose bizarre death is marked by the number 9*

Nino Importuna has a soft face, but when he smiles, it’s terrifying. His Central Park penthouse is lavish, but it was bought with the blood of his enemies. His criminal empire controls mining, electronics, and food—legitimate corporations that he runs with a murderer’s touch. When he catches one of his _capos_ stealing from him, Importuna could either kill the man or send him to prison. Instead, he makes a simple demand: He wants the thief’s daughter to be his wife.

On their 5th wedding anniversary, Importuna signs his fortune over to his young bride. Soon after, the 9-fingered mobster is killed by 9 blows to the head and Ellery Queen receives a 9-letter note that holds the key to the homicide. In the legendary detective’s final case, 9 is the magic number.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Highwayman: A Longmire Story (Walt Longmire Mysteries) *



  






*Sheriff Walt Longmire and Henry Standing Bear embark on their latest adventure in this novella set in the world of Craig Johnson’s New York Times bestselling Longmire series—the basis for the hit drama Longmire, now on Netflix

Craig Johnson's new novel, The Western Star, will be available from Viking in Fall 2017.
*
When Wyoming highway patrolman Rosey Wayman is transferred to the beautiful and imposing landscape of the Wind River Canyon, an area the troopers refer to as no-man's-land because of the lack of radio communication, she starts receiving “officer needs assistance” calls. The problem? They're coming from Bobby Womack, a legendary Arapaho patrolman who met a fiery death in the canyon almost a half-century ago. With an investigation that spans this world and the next, Sheriff Walt Longmire and Henry Standing Bear take on a case that pits them against a legend: The Highwayman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L.A. Requiem (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book  *



  






*“Terrific entertainment . . . A powerful portrait of Los Angeles in our time: swift, colorful, gripping, a real knockout.”—Dean Koontz*

The day starts like any other in L.A. The sun burns hot as the Santa Ana winds blow ash from mountain fires to coat the glittering city. But for private investigator Joe Pike, the city will never be the same again. His ex-lover, Karen Garcia, is dead, brutally murdered with a gun shot to the head.

Now Karen's powerful father calls on Pike (a former cop) and his partner, Elvis Cole, to keep an eye on the LAPD as they search for his daughter's killer--because in the luminous City of Angels, everyone has secrets, and even the mighty blue have something to hide. But what starts as a little procedural hand-holding turns into a deadly game of cat-and-mouse. For a dark web of conspiracy threatens to destroy Pike and Cole's twelve-year friendship—if not their lives. And L.A. just might be singing their dirge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Big Trouble*



  






*Dave Barry makes his fiction debut with a ferociously funny novel of love and mayhem in south Florida.*

In the city of Coconut Grove, Florida, these things happen: A struggling adman named Eliot Arnold drives home from a meeting with the Client From Hell. His teenage son, Matt, fills a Squirtmaster 9000 for his turn at a high school game called Killer. Matt's intended victim, Jenny Herk, sits down in front of the TV with her mom for what she hopes will be a peaceful evening for once. Jenny's alcoholic and secretly embezzling stepfather, Arthur, emerges from the maid's room, angry at being rebuffed. Henry and Leonard, two hit men from New Jersey, pull up to the Herks' house for a real game of Killer, Arthur's embezzlement apparently not having been quite so secret to his employers after all. And a homeless man named Puggy settles down for the night in a treehouse just inside the Herks' yard.

In a few minutes, a chain of events that will change the lives of each and every one of them will begin, and will leave some of them wiser, some of them deader, and some of them definitely looking for a new line of work. With a wicked wit, razor-sharp observations, rich characters, and a plot with more twists than the Inland Waterway, Dave Barry makes his debut a complete and utter triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life 3.0: Being Human in the Age of Artificial Intelligence *



  






*New York Times Best Seller

How will Artificial Intelligence affect crime, war, justice, jobs, society and our very sense of being human? The rise of AI has the potential to transform our future more than any other technology—and there’s nobody better qualified or situated to explore that future than Max Tegmark, an MIT professor who’s helped mainstream research on how to keep AI beneficial.*

How can we grow our prosperity through automation without leaving people lacking income or purpose? What career advice should we give today’s kids? How can we make future AI systems more robust, so that they do what we want without crashing, malfunctioning or getting hacked? Should we fear an arms race in lethal autonomous weapons? Will machines eventually outsmart us at all tasks, replacing humans on the job market and perhaps altogether? Will AI help life flourish like never before or give us more power than we can handle?

What sort of future do _you_ want? This book empowers you to join what may be the most important conversation of our time. It doesn’t shy away from the full range of viewpoints or from the most controversial issues—from superintelligence to meaning, consciousness and the ultimate physical limits on life in the cosmos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Once a Wolf: The Science that Reveals Our Dogs' Genetic Ancestry: The Science Behind Our Dogs' Astonishing Genetic Evolution *



  






*From the best-selling author of The Seven Daughters of Eve, an eye-opening work no dog lover or ancestry aficionado should be without.*


How did wolves evolve into dogs? When did this happen, and what role did humans play? Oxford geneticist Bryan Sykes used the full array of modern technology to explore the canine genetic journey when our ancestors first learned to hunt together with wolves. In the process, he discovered that only a handful of genes have created the huge range of shapes, sizes, and colors in modern dogs. Providing insight into these adaptive stages in “prose both scientific and poetic” (_Booklist_), _Once a Wolf_ also focuses attention on how human evolution was enhanced by this most improbable ally. Whether examining our obsession with canine purity or delving into the prehistoric past to answer the most fundamental question of all—Why do we love our dog so much?—this book is “a must read for anybody who has ever wondered about the origins of human’s best friend” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Corsets and Codpieces: A History of Outrageous Fashion, from Roman Times to the Modern Era *



  






Have you ever wondered why we wear the type of clothes we do? Packed with outlandish outfits, this exciting history of fashion trends reveals the flamboyant fashions adopted (and discarded) by our ancestors.
In the days before cosmetic surgery, people used bum rolls and bombastic breeches to augment their figures, painted their faces with poisonous concoctions, and doused themselves with scent to cover body odor.
Take a fresh look at history’s hidden fashion disasters and discover the stories behind historical garments:
How removing a medieval woman’s headdress could reveal her as a harlot
Why Tudor men traded in their oversized codpieces for corsets
How crinoline caused a spate of shoplifting among Victorian ladies
Karen Bowman charts our sartorial history from the animal skins first used to cover our modesty and show off hunting skills, right up to the twentieth-century drive for practicality and comfort. _Corsets and Codpieces_ is a fascination read for history buffs and fashionistas alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*King Arthur's Wars: The Anglo-Saxon Conquest of England *



  






*The story of an era shrouded in mystery, and the gradual changing of a nation’s cultural identity.*

We speak English today, because the Anglo-Saxons took over most of post-Roman Britain. How did that happen? There is little evidence: not much archaeology, and even less written history. There is, however, a huge amount of speculation. _King Arthur’s Wars_ brings an entirely new approach to the subject—the answers are out there, in the British countryside, waiting to be found.

Months of field work and map study allow us to understand, for the first time, how the Anglo-Saxons conquered England, county by county and decade by decade.

_King Arthur’s Wars_ exposes what the landscape and the place names tell us. As a result, we can now know far more about this “Dark Age.” What is so special about Essex? Why is Buckinghamshire an odd shape? Why is the legend of King Arthur so special to us? Why don’t Cumbrian farmers use English numbers when they count sheep? Why don’t we know where Camelot was? Why did the Romano-British stop eating oysters? This book provides a new level of understanding of the centuries preceding the Norman Conquest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Norman Conquest: The Battle of Hastings and the Fall of Anglo-Saxon England *



  






*This riveting and authoritative USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestseller is “a much-needed, modern account of the Normans in England” (The Times, London).*

The Norman Conquest was the most significant military—and cultural—episode in English history. An invasion on a scale not seen since the days of the Romans, it was capped by one of the bloodiest and most decisive battles ever fought. Language, law, architecture, and even attitudes toward life itself —from the destruction of the ancient ruling class to the sudden introduction of castles and the massive rebuilding of every major church—were altered forever by the coming of the Normans. But why was this revolution so total?

Reassessing original evidence, acclaimed historian and broadcaster Marc Morris goes beyond the familiar story of William the Conqueror, an upstart French duke who defeated the most powerful kingdom in Christendom. Morris explains why England was so vulnerable to attack; why the Normans possessed the military cutting edge though they were perceived as less sophisticated in some respects; and why William’s hopes of a united Anglo-Norman realm unraveled, dashed by English rebellions, Viking invasions, and the insatiable demands of his fellow conquerors.

Named one of the best books of the year by the _Kansas City Star_, who called the work “stunning in its action and drama,” and the _Providence Journal_, who hailed it “meticulous and absorbing,” this _USA Today_ and _Wall Street Journal_ bestseller is a tale of gripping drama, epic clashes, and seismic social change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Knights Hospitaller: A Military History of the Knights of St John*



  






The Knights of St John evolved during the Crusades from a monastic order providing hostels for Christian pilgrims visiting the Holy Land. The need to provide armed escorts to the pilgrims began their transformation into a Military Order. Their fervour and discipline made them an elite component of most Crusader armies and Hospitaller Knights (as they were also known) took part in most of the major engagements, including Hattin, Acre and Arsuf. After the Muslims had reconquered the Crusader Kingdoms, the Order continued to fight from a new base, first in Rhodes and then in Malta. Taking to the sea, the Hospitallers became one of the major naval powers in the Mediterranean, defending Christian shipping from the Barbary Pirates (and increasingly turning to piracy themselves as funding from their estates in Europe dried up). They provided a crucial bulwark against Islamic expansion in the Mediterranean, obstinately resisting a massive siege of Malta by the Ottoman Turks in 1565. The Order remained a significant power in the Mediterranean until their defeat by Napoleon in 1798.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Guadalcanal Diary *



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller: A “superb” eyewitness account of one of the bloodiest and most pivotal battles of World War II (Mark Bowden, author of Black Hawk Down).*

On August 7, 1942, eleven thousand US Marines landed on Tulagi and Guadalcanal Islands in the South Pacific. It was the first major Allied offensive against Japanese forces; the first time in history that a combined air, land, and sea assault had ever been attempted; and, after six months of vicious fighting, a crushing defeat for the Empire of Japan and a major turning point in the Pacific War.

Volunteer combat correspondent Richard Tregaskis was one of only two journalists on hand to witness the invasion of Guadalcanal. He risked life and limb to give American readers a soldier’s experience of the war in the Pacific, from the suffocating heat and humidity to the unique terror of fighting in tall, razor-sharp grass and in crocodile-infested jungle streams against a concealed enemy. In understated yet graceful prose, Tregaskis details the first two months of the campaign and describes the courage and camaraderie of young marines who prepared for battle knowing that one in four of them wouldn’t make it home.

An instant bestseller when it was first published in 1943 and the basis for a popular film of the same name, _Guadalcanal Diary _set the standard for World War II reportage. Hailed by the _New York Times _as “one of the literary events of its time,” it is a masterpiece of war journalism whose influence can be found in classic works such as John Hersey’s _Hiroshima_, Michael Herr’s _Dispatches_, and Dexter Filkins’s _The Forever War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Earth: The Holocaust as History and Warning*



  






*A brilliant, haunting, and profoundly original portrait of the defining tragedy of our time.*

In this epic history of extermination and survival, Timothy Snyder presents a new explanation of the great atrocity of the twentieth century, and reveals the risks that we face in the twenty-first. Based on new sources from eastern Europe and forgotten testimonies from Jewish survivors, _Black Earth_ recounts the mass murder of the Jews as an event that is still close to us, more comprehensible than we would like to think, and thus all the more terrifying. 

The Holocaust began in a dark but accessible place, in Hitler's mind, with the thought that the elimination of Jews would restore balance to the planet and allow Germans to win the resources they desperately needed. Such a worldview could be realized only if Germany destroyed other states, so Hitler's aim was a colonial war in Europe itself. In the zones of statelessness, almost all Jews died. A few people, the righteous few, aided them, without support from institutions. Much of the new research in this book is devoted to understanding these extraordinary individuals. The almost insurmountable difficulties they faced only confirm the dangers of state destruction and ecological panic. These men and women should be emulated, but in similar circumstances few of us would do so. 

By overlooking the lessons of the Holocaust, Snyder concludes, we have misunderstood modernity and endangered the future. The early twenty-first century is coming to resemble the early twentieth, as growing preoccupations with food and water accompany ideological challenges to global order. Our world is closer to Hitler's than we like to admit, and saving it requires us to see the Holocaust as it was --and ourselves as we are. 

Groundbreaking, authoritative, and utterly absorbing, _Black Earth_ reveals a Holocaust that is not only history but warning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Save my Children: An Astonishing Tale of Survival and its Unlikely Hero*



  






*A young Jewish boy and his siblings fleeing a world destroyed by hate. A notoriously cruel antisemite hunting for Jews. Why did this murderer risk his own life to save these children?*
An 11-year-old boy and his siblings fight for survival after the evil of the Nazi regime descends upon Poland. Time after time, they miraculously escape certain death as the murderous fascists attempt to make their hometown of Tluste Judenrein. Their luck seems to have run out when the Germans order to liquidate their work camp.

Unexpected help comes from Timush, a man known for his terrible deeds against the Jews. After hearing their mother shout to him in a desperate plea, “Save my children!” as she is marched to her execution, Timush amazingly risks his own life to make sure they survive.

"Save my Children" is the true story of the transformation of a man once filled with hate and violence who made the ultimate sacrifice to save the people he once sought to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hey Doc!: The Battle of Okinawa As Remembered by a Marine Corpsman*



  






** All profits go to The National Museum of the Pacific War, in Fredericksburg, Texas.**
An amazing story of perseverance and everyday courage. This is the wartime memories of a Marine Corpsman who served in Company B, of the 6th Battalion of the 4th Regiment. He saw 100 days of continuous combat during the Battle of Okinawa, including the Battle for Sugar Loaf, and was part of the landing force that was headed to Japan when the atomic bomb dropped. These were recorded after 60 years of reflection, and are presented to honor all veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Disasters of the Deep: A Comprehensive Survey of Submarine Accidents & Disasters*



  






This is the fully revised and updated edition of the first comprehensive account of every peacetime submarine disaster from 1774 to the present day. By examining many of the sinkings in considerable detail, analysing what went wrong and describing attempts made to rescue the crew and vessel, Edwyn Gray traces the development of the submarine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Make for the Hills: The Autobiography of the World's Leading Counter Insurgency Expert*



  






When Robert Thompson left Cambridge to join the Malayan Civil Service in 1938 the sun still shone on the British Empire for 24 hours a day. The outbreak of war in the Pacific found him in Hong Kong from which he was obliged to make a hurried and dramatic exit. From that point most of his working life was spent in military and political circles as one of the world's leading experts on counterinsurgency measures, on which subject he has written a number of highly regarded works. Now, with wit and modesty, he tells the story of his own eventful life, After the war, during which he served in both operations in Burma, he returned to Malaya and it was there, during the Emergency, that he gained the experience in anti-terrorist operations which was eventually to lead him, as special adviser, to Vietnam and on to Washington. En route he was privileged to meet many of the most influential and controversial figures of his time from Wingate and Templer to Kennedy, Nixon and Kissinger. His comments on these and many others, are candid and revealing. Make for the Hills is both a fascinating autobiography and an important addition to the history of the post-war world, especially that of South-East Asia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coming Back Alive: The True Story of the Most Harrowing Search and Rescue Mission Ever Attempted on Alaska's High Seas *



  






When the fishing vessel La Conte sinks suddenly at night in one-hundred-mile-per-hour winds and record ninety-foot seas during a savage storm in January 1998, her five crewmen are left to drift without a life raft in the freezing Alaskan waters and survive as best they can.

One hundred fifty miles away, in Sitka, Alaska, an H-60 Jayhawk helicopter lifts off from America's most remote Coast Guard base in the hopes of tracking down an anonymous Mayday signal. A fisherman's worst nightmare has become a Coast Guard crew's desperate mission. As the crew of the La Conte begin to die one by one, those sworn to watch over them risk everything to pull off the rescue of the century.

Spike Walker's memoir of his years as a deckhand in Alaska, _Working on the Edge_, was hailed by James A. Michner as "masterful . . . will become the definitive account of this perilous trade, an addition to the literature of the sea." In _Coming Back Alive_, Walker has crafted his most devastating book to date. Meticulously researched through hundreds of hours of taped interviews with the survivors, this is the true account of the La Conte's final voyage and the relationship between Alaskan fishermen and the search and rescue crews who risk their lives to save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Junkyard Spaceship (Junkyard Pirate Book 3) *



  






*When aliens threaten his country, one grumpy old vet will take the fight to the stars.*

Albert Jenkins would like nothing more than to putter around his junkyard, selling parts and working on old cars. When an alien spacecraft is shot down by US Air Defense and crash lands on his newly rebuilt home, he’s dragged back into the fight of his life. Lightyears away, a war for the control of Earth looms and humanity’s freedom hangs in the balance. Previously kicked off Earth, the Korgul are back and they are willing to destroy any who stand in their way.

To join the action, AJ lacks just one thing, a spaceship. With only a junkyard full of old parts, he’ll need help to get his plan off the ground. Fortunately, he’s got a plucky, pop culture loving, nano-sized symbiote who’s managed to roll back the damages of eighty years of hard living. With dogged determination he’ll repurpose an old, reclaimed shuttle and build a spaceship so he can join the fight one more time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Long Earth*



  






An unmissable milestone for fans of Sir Terry Pratchett: the first SF novel in over three decades in which the visionary inventor of Discworld has created a new universe of tantalizing possibilities—a series of parallel “Earths” with doorways leading to adventure, intrigue, excitement, and an escape into the furthest reaches of the imagination.

_The Long Earth_, written with award-winning novelist Stephen Baxter, author of _Stone Spring_, _Ark_, and _Floodwill_, captivate science fiction fans of all stripes, readers of Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen, and anyone who enjoyed the Terry Pratchett/Neil Gaiman collaboration _Good Omens_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Valley of the Dolls: 50th Anniversary Edition*



  






The 50th Anniversary Edition of Jacqueline Susann's All-Time Pop-Culture Classic!

The perfect gift for any Valley fan or your favorite Doll, featuring a new cover design • introduction by Simon Doonan • never-before-seen archival material • an essay from Jackie, “My Book Is Not Dirty!”

At a time when women were destined to become housewives, Jacqueline Susann let us dream. Anne, Neely, and Jennifer become best friends as struggling young women in New York City trying to make their mark. Eventually, they climb their way to the top of the entertainment industry only to find that there’s no place left to go but down, into the Valley of the Dolls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cocaine Blues (Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*From the author of the bestselling Phryne Fisher Series comes Cocaine Blues, the first historical mystery featuring the sensual, posh, and intrepid murder detective Phryne Fisher...*

"Phryne can not get enough of adventure and the reader can not get enough of Phryne."—_Deadly Pleasures_

*Looking for a riveting historical mystery series? This book is for you:*


Perfect for Fans of Rhys Bowen and Dorothy Sayers
Inspired the Netflix show Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, starring Essie Davis
Movie Currently Streaming on Acorn TV
The London season is in full fling at the end of the roaring 1920s, but the Honourable Phryne Fisher—she of the green-gray eyes, diamant garters, and outfits that should not be sprung suddenly on those of nervous dispositions—is rapidly tiring of the tedium of arranging flowers, making polite conversations with retired colonels, and dancing with weak-chinned men. Instead, Phryne decides it might be rather amusing to try her hand at being a lady detective in Melbourne, Australia.

Almost immediately from the time she books into the Windsor Hotel, Phryne is embroiled in mystery: poisoned wives, cocaine smuggling rings, corrupt cops, and communism—not to mention erotic encounters with the beautiful Russian dancer, Sasha de Lisse—until her adventure reaches its steamy end in the Turkish baths of Little Lonsdale Street. Tension and danger rise like steam, and Phryne must save herself and other young women before it's too late. Find these historical mystery series in Kindle books or in print—this lady detective will chase criminals to the end of the line!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Runner (Jane Whitefield Book 6)*


  






*The New York Times bestselling author “blend(s) the frenetic pacing of a top-notch thriller with Native American mysticism” in Jane Whitefield’s return (Publishers Weekly).*

“The world’s foremost specialist in hiding fugitives from their pursuers is back with a vengeance” in this “high-potency thriller” (_Kirkus Reviews_).

For more than a decade, Jane Whitefield practiced her unusual profession: “I’m a guide . . . I show people how to go from places where somebody is trying to kill them to other places where nobody is.” Then she promised her husband she would never work again, and settled in to live a happy, quiet life as Jane McKinnon, the wife of a surgeon in Amherst, New York. But when a bomb goes off in the middle of a hospital fundraiser, Jane finds herself face to face with the cause of the explosion: a young pregnant girl who has been tracked across the country by a team of guns-for-hire. That night, regardless of what she wants or the vow she’s made to her husband, Jane must come back to transform one more victim into a runner. Her quest for safety sets in motion a mission that may be as much of a rescue operation as it is a chance for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Victim Killer (A Sam Rader Thriller Book 1) *



  






*A brutal killer. A helpless victim. This girl is both.*

Sam always knew she was different. Her morbid fascination with death has kept her isolated from the world, shut away by a father aware of the monster inside her. A direct descendent of one of the most notorious serial killers of the century, Sam harbors the kind of fury that craves blood.

With her father’s navy-seal training, Sam is taught the mental strength to control an evil threatening her very existence. Now armed with a skill-set to kill and a thirst for blood, this girl is about to unload her wrath on an unsuspecting world.

After being recruited into a top-secret organization tasked with hunting active serial killers, Sam is finally given the green light to unleash the monster inside her, onto those who prey on the innocent. Will this hunter control her bloodlust and silence those she’s sent to kill, or will her own demons finally find the freedom to unleash their own kind of terror?

The Victim Killer is the first book in the Sam Rader thriller series. If you like Jack Reacher action paired with the darkness of Hannibal Lecter, then prepare for a thrill ride into a serial killer’s worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robin *



  






*A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
A NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW EDITOR'S CHOICE
A SAN FRANCISCO CHRONICLE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR
A VULTURE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

"A generous, appreciative biography of Robin Williams by a New York Times culture reporter. The author, who had access to Williams and members of the comedian’s family, is an unabashed fan but doesn’t shy away from the abundant messiness in his subject’s personal life."—The New York Times Book Review*

From _New York Times_ culture reporter Dave Itzkoff, the definitive biography of Robin Williams – a compelling portrait of one of America’s most beloved and misunderstood entertainers.

From his rapid-fire stand-up comedy riffs to his breakout role in _Mork & Mindy_ and his Academy Award-winning performance in _Good Will Hunting_, Robin Williams was a singularly innovative and beloved entertainer. He often came across as a man possessed, holding forth on culture and politics while mixing in personal revelations – all with mercurial, tongue-twisting intensity as he inhabited and shed one character after another with lightning speed.

But as Dave Itzkoff shows in this revelatory biography, Williams’s comic brilliance masked a deep well of conflicting emotions and self-doubt, which he drew upon in his comedy and in celebrated films like _Dead Poets Society_; _Good Morning, Vietnam_; _The Fisher King_; _Aladdin_; and _Mrs. Doubtfire_, where he showcased his limitless gift for improvisation to bring to life a wide range of characters. And in _Good Will Hunting _he gave an intense and controlled performance that revealed the true range of his talent.

Itzkoff also shows how Williams struggled mightily with addiction and depression – topics he discussed openly while performing and during interviews – and with a debilitating condition at the end of his life that affected him in ways his fans never knew. Drawing on more than a hundred original interviews with family, friends, and colleagues, as well as extensive archival research, _Robin_ is a fresh and original look at a man whose work touched so many lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of the World in 100 Objects *



  






*"An enthralling and profoundly humane book that every civilized person should read."
--The Wall Street Journal 

The blockbuster New York Times bestseller and the companion volume to the wildly popular radio series*
When did people first start to wear jewelry or play music? When were cows domesticated, and why do we feed their milk to our children? Where were the first cities, and what made them succeed? Who developed math--or invented money?

The history of humanity is one of invention and innovation, as we have continually created new things to use, to admire, or leave our mark on the world. In this groundbreaking book, Neil MacGregor turns to objects that previous civilizations have left behind to paint a portrait of mankind's evolution, focusing on unexpected turning points.

Beginning with a chopping tool from the Olduvai Gorge in Africa and ending with a recent innovation that is transforming the way we power our world, he urges us to see history as a kaleidoscope--shifting, interconnected, constantly surprising. A landmark bestseller, _A History of the World in 100 Objects_ is one f the most unusual and engrossing history books to be published in years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.68

*Kohinoor: The Story of the World’s Most Infamous Diamond *



  






This riveting tale of the Kohinoor, the world’s most coveted gem, unearths fascinating new information as it moves from the Mughal court to Persia to Afghanistan; from Maharaja Ranjit Singh's durbar in Punjab to the Queen of England's Crown. A thrilling tale, full of violence, drama and intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Ridge: The Epic Story of America's First Mountain Soldiers and the Assault on Hitler's Europe*



  






When World War II broke out in Europe, the American army had no specialized division of mountain soldiers. But in the winter of 1939–40, after a tiny band of Finnish mountain troops brought the invading Soviet army to its knees, an amateur skier named Charles Minot “Minnie” Dole convinced the United States Army to let him recruit an extraordinary assortment of European expatriates, wealthy ski bums, mountaineers, and thrill-seekers and form them into a unique band of Alpine soldiers. These men endured nearly three years of grueling training in the Colorado Rockies and in the process set new standards for both soldiering and mountaineering. The newly forged 10th Mountain Division finally faced combat in the winter of 1945, in Italy’s Apennine Mountains, against the seemingly unbreakable German fortifications north of the Gothic Line. There, they planned and executed what is still regarded as the most daring series of nighttime mountain attacks in U.S. military history, taking Mount Belvedere and the sheer, treacherous face of Riva Ridge to smash the linchpin of the German army’s lines.

Drawing on unique cooperation from veterans of the 10th Mountain Division and a vast archive of unpublished letters and documents, *The Last Ridge* is written with enormous warmth, energy, and honesty. This is one of the most captivating stories of World War II, a blend of *Band* *of* *Brothers* and *Into Thin Air*. It is a story of young men asked to do the impossible, and succeeding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Picnic on Mount Kenya: The Story of Three POWs' Escape to Adventure*



  






*A rediscovered mountaineering classic and the extraordinary true story of a daring escape up Mount Kenya by three prisoners of war.*

When the clouds covering Mount Kenya part one morning to reveal its towering peaks for the first time, prisoner of war Felice Benuzzi is transfixed. The tedium of camp life is broken by the beginnings of a sudden idea - an outrageous, dangerous, _brilliant_ idea.

There are not many people who would break out of a P.O.W. camp, trek for days across perilous terrain before climbing the north face of Mount Kenya with improvised equipment, meagre rations, and with a picture of the mountain on a tin of beef among their more accurate guides. There are probably fewer still who would break back in to the camp on their return.

But this is the remarkable story of three such men. _No Picnic on Mount Kenya_ is a powerful testament to the human spirit of revolt and adventure in even the darkest of places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying into the Flames of Hell: Dramatic First-Hand Accounts of British & Commonwealth Airmen in RAF Bomber Command in WW2*



  






The book contains twenty-three stirring accounts of what life flying as air-crew in World War Two was really like. The writers are a mixed bunch of pilots, navigators and gunners who flew medium and heavy bombers or Mosquitoes. It conveys the terror of being coned by German searchlights over the target, attacks by Luftwaffe night-fighters, catastrophic damage to aircraft and the ensuing struggle to keep the machine airborne on the return trip to base. It tells of the comradeship between the crew and often the humor between them which was often bred from fear.The gentle and unassuming narratives convey the sense of purpose that these men felt in doing one of the most dangerous jobs in the war. It is a fitting tribute to those that survived and the many thousands who died in the struggle against Hitler's dreadful ambitions in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Black Bull: From Normandy to the Baltic with the 11th Armoured Division*



  






*This WWII history chronicles the legendary British Armored Division in combat across northern Europe with veterans’ personal recollections.*

The British Army’s 11th Armored Division, famous for its Black Bull insignia, was famous for its courageous fighting during the Second World War. In this volume, Black Bull veterans tell the story of their Division in their own words. Beginning with the Normandy invasions, they vividly describe the role they played in Operations Epsom, Goodwood and Bluecoat. They bring readers with them on the “Great Swan' through France and Belgium; the taking of Antwerp; Operation Market Garden; and the final slog into Germany across well-defended river barriers. They also recount stories of casualties and losses, the hardships of a winter campaign, and the comradeship and bravery it takes to persevere.

Historian Patrick Delaforce provides a historical narrative that gives context to the personal accounts. Twelve Black Bull regiments are represented, with memories from troop commanders and riflemen, bombardiers and signalmen, tank crews, troop leaders, as well as the Division’s GOC, Major-General G.P.B. Roberts. The text is supplemented throughout with wartime photographs showing the Division in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First Bridge Too Far: The Battle of Primosole Bridge 1943 *



  






*A vivid chronicle of the first battle between British and German paratroopers—the unsung battle that prefigured the Battle of Arnhem.*

From July 13 to 16, 1943, British paratroopers fought for control of a strategically important bridge in Sicily. Now, the Battle of Primosole Bridge is brought to life in the first narrative solely dedicated to one of the bloodiest and hardest-fought battles for British airborne troops of World War II.

The British paratroopers of the famed 1st Parachute Brigade, known as the “Red Devils,” fought their equally esteemed German paratrooper opponents, known as the “Green Devils,” during the Allies’ first invasion of Hitler’s Fortress Europe. The paratroopers found themselves cut off behind enemy lines with dwindling ammunition as they faced ever-growing enemy forces. Yet they courageously maintained the fight until ground forces arrived to capture the bridge before it was destroyed.

The hard-won experience of the 1st Parachute Brigade was then tested only a year later in an almost identical battle on a larger scale: The Battle of Arnhem—the battle christened “a bridge too far.” While Arnhem is well documented, the events at Primosole Bridge deserve to be told at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tank Tracks to Rangoon: The Story of British Armour in Burma *



  






*A look at how British and Indian forces used tank warfare against the Japanese during World War II in modern-day Myanmar.*

Fighting in a somewhat forgotten corner of empire during the Second World War, the British and Indian armored regiments called upon to harness the power of tank warfare to extreme new levels did so in an effort to outwit an army until that point considered invincible: the Imperial Japanese Army. Their collective heroic, massively effective efforts gave the Japanese a taste of mechanized warfare from which they never recovered.

Author Bryan Perrett describes the full course of the armored units’ endeavors, illustrating the importance of the mighty 7th Armoured Brigade; a “magnificent formation” in General Slim’s estimation. In a conflict that saw much development in the field of tank design and production, Perrett illustrates the practical repercussions of such advances in this most extreme of wartime environments. Detailed research has produced hard evidence of the Japanese use of gas against British tanks, and countless instances of Japan’s human-bomb anti-tank technique. Above all, this book shows to what extent the tank can prove a decisive weapon in the unlikeliest areas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Planetside (Planetside, 1)*



  






*“Planetside is a smart and fast-paced blend of mystery and boots-in-the-dirt military SF that reads like a high-speed collision between Courage Under Fire and Heart of Darkness.” – Marko Kloos, bestselling author of the Frontline series

A seasoned military officer uncovers a deadly conspiracy on a distant, war-torn planet…*

War heroes aren't usually called out of semi-retirement and sent to the far reaches of the galaxy for a routine investigation. So when Colonel Carl Butler answers the call from an old and powerful friend, he knows it's something big—and he's not being told the whole story. A high councilor's son has gone MIA out of Cappa Base, the space station orbiting a battle-ravaged planet. The young lieutenant had been wounded and evacuated—but there's no record of him having ever arrived at hospital command.

The colonel quickly finds Cappa Base to be a labyrinth of dead ends and sabotage: the hospital commander stonewalls him, the Special Ops leader won't come off the planet, witnesses go missing, radar data disappears, and that’s before he encounters the alien enemy. Butler has no choice but to drop down onto a hostile planet—because someone is using the war zone as a cover. The answers are there—Butler just has to make it back alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder on the Lake of Fire (Mourning Dove Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*BEST MYSTERY* - _New Apple Book Awards_

The *Mourning Dove Mysteries* series includes:
*1. MURDER ON THE LAKE OF FIRE
2. DEATH OPENS A WINDOW
3. A LIGHT TO KILL BY* _(coming June 1)_

At twenty-three and with a notorious case under his belt, Emory Rome has already garnered fame as a talented special agent for the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation. His career is leapfrogging over his colleagues, but the jumping stops when he’s assigned a case he fought to avoid – an eerie murder in the Smoky Mountain hometown he had abandoned. In a small town bursting with friends and foes, Rome’s own secrets lie just beneath the surface. The rush to find the murderer before he strikes again pits him against artful private investigator Jeff Woodard. The PI is handsome, smart and seductive, and he just might be the killer Rome is seeking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Opens a Window (Mourning Dove Mysteries Book 2)*



  







*Emory Rome* is back in DEATH OPENS A WINDOW, Book 2 of the Mourning Dove Mysteries and the follow-up to the international bestseller MURDER ON THE LAKE OF FIRE.

As he struggles with the consequences of his last case, Emory must unravel the inexplicable death of a federal employee in a Knoxville high-rise. But while the reticent investigator is mired in a deep pool of suspects – from an old mountain witch to the powerful Tennessee Valley Authority – he misses a greater danger creeping from the shadows. The man in the ski mask returns to reveal himself, and the shocking crime of someone close is unearthed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Escape: A Memoir *



  






*The dramatic first-person account of life inside an ultra-fundamentalist American religious sect, and one woman’s courageous flight to freedom with her eight children.*

When she was eighteen years old, Carolyn Jessop was coerced into an arranged marriage with a total stranger: a man thirty-two years her senior. Merril Jessop already had three wives. But arranged plural marriages were an integral part of Carolyn’s heritage: She was born into and raised in the Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (FLDS), the radical offshoot of the Mormon Church that had settled in small communities along the Arizona-Utah border. Over the next fifteen years, Carolyn had eight children and withstood her husband’s psychological abuse and the watchful eyes of his other wives who were locked in a constant battle for supremacy.

Carolyn’s every move was dictated by her husband’s whims. He decided where she lived and how her children would be treated. He controlled the money she earned as a school teacher. He chose when they had sex; Carolyn could only refuse at her own peril. For in the FLDS, a wife’s compliance with her husband determined how much status both she and her children held in the family. Carolyn was miserable for years and wanted out, but she knew that if she tried to leave and got caught, her children would be taken away from her. No woman in the country had ever escaped from the FLDS and managed to get her children out, too. But in 2003, Carolyn chose freedom over fear and fled her home with her eight children. She had $20 to her name.

_Escape_ exposes a world tantamount to a prison camp, created by religious fanatics who, in the name of God, deprive their followers the right to make choices, force women to be totally subservient to men, and brainwash children in church-run schools. Against this background, Carolyn Jessop’s flight takes on an extraordinary, inspiring power. Not only did she manage a daring escape from a brutal environment, she became the first woman ever granted full custody of her children in a contested suit involving the FLDS. And in 2006, her reports to the Utah attorney general on church abuses formed a crucial part of the case that led to the arrest of their notorious leader, Warren Jeffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Talking as Fast as I Can: From Gilmore Girls to Gilmore Girls (and Everything in Between)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this collection of personal essays, the beloved star of Gilmore Girls and Parenthood reveals stories about life, love, and working as a woman in Hollywood—along with behind-the-scenes dispatches from the set of the new Gilmore Girls, where she plays the fast-talking Lorelai Gilmore once again.

With a new bonus chapter*

In _Talking as Fast as I Can,_ Lauren Graham hits pause for a moment and looks back on her life, sharing laugh-out-loud stories about growing up, starting out as an actress, and, years later, sitting in her trailer on the _Parenthood _set and asking herself, “Did you, um, make it?” She opens up about the challenges of being single in Hollywood (“Strangers were worried about me; that’s how long I was single!”), the time she was asked to audition her butt for a role, and her experience being a judge on _Project Runway_ (“It’s like I had a fashion-induced blackout”).

In “What It Was Like, Part One,” Graham sits down for an epic _Gilmore Girls _marathon and reflects on being cast as the fast-talking Lorelai Gilmore. The essay “What It Was Like, Part Two” reveals how it felt to pick up the role again nine years later, and what doing so has meant to her.

Some more things you will learn about Lauren: She once tried to go vegan just to bond with Ellen DeGeneres, she’s aware that meeting guys at awards shows has its pitfalls (“If you’re meeting someone for the first time after three hours of hair, makeup, and styling, you’ve already set the bar too high”), and she’s a card-carrying REI shopper (“My bungee cords now earn points!”).

Including photos and excerpts from the diary Graham kept during the filming of the recent _Gilmore Girls: A Year in the Life,_ this book is like a cozy night in, catching up with your best friend, laughing and swapping stories, and—of course—talking as fast as you can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Apropos of Nothing *



  






*The Long-Awaited, Enormously Entertaining Memoir by One of the Great Artists of Our Time—Now a New York Times, USA Today,
Los Angeles Times, and Publisher’s Weekly Bestseller.*

In this candid and often hilarious memoir, the celebrated director, comedian, writer, and actor offers a comprehensive, personal look at his tumultuous life. Beginning with his Brooklyn childhood and his stint as a writer for the Sid Caesar variety show in the early days of television, working alongside comedy greats, Allen tells of his difficult early days doing standup before he achieved recognition and success. With his unique storytelling pizzazz, he recounts his departure into moviemaking, with such slapstick comedies as _Take the Money and Run_, and revisits his entire, sixty-year-long, and enormously productive career as a writer and director, from his classics _Annie Hall,_ _Manhattan, _and _Annie and Her Sisters _to his most recent films, including _Midnight in Paris_. Along the way, he discusses his marriages, his romances and famous friendships, his jazz playing, and his books and plays. We learn about his demons, his mistakes, his successes, and those he loved, worked with, and learned from in equal measure.

This is a hugely entertaining, deeply honest, rich and brilliant self-portrait of a celebrated artist who is ranked among the greatest filmmakers of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Home: A Memoir of My Early Years*



  






Since her first appearance on screen in _Mary Poppins_, Julie Andrews has played a series of memorable roles that have endeared her to generations. But she has never told the story of her life before fame. Until now.
In _Home: A Memoir of My Early Years_, Julie takes her readers on a warm, moving, and often humorous journey from a difficult upbringing in war-torn Britain to the brink of international stardom in America. Her memoir begins in 1935, when Julie was born to an aspiring vaudevillian mother and a teacher father, and takes readers to 1962, when Walt Disney himself saw her on Broadway and cast her as the world's most famous nanny.

Along the way, she weathered the London Blitz of World War II; her parents' painful divorce; her mother's turbulent second marriage to Canadian tenor Ted Andrews, and a childhood spent on radio, in music halls, and giving concert performances all over England. Julie's professional career began at the age of twelve, and in 1948 she became the youngest solo performer ever to participate in a Royal Command Performance before the Queen. When only eighteen, she left home for the United States to make her Broadway debut in _The Boy Friend_, and thus began her meteoric rise to stardom.

_Home_ is filled with numerous anecdotes, including stories of performing in _My Fair Lady_ with Rex Harrison on Broadway and in the West End, and in _Camelot_ with Richard Burton on Broadway; her first marriage to famed set and costume designer Tony Walton, culminating with the birth of their daughter, Emma; and the call from Hollywood and what lay beyond.

Julie Andrews' career has flourished over seven decades. From her legendary Broadway performances, to her roles in such iconic films as _The Sound of Music_, _Mary Poppins_, _Thoroughly Modern Millie_, _Hawaii_, _10_, and _The Princess Diaries_, to her award-winning television appearances, multiple album releases, concert tours, international humanitarian work, best-selling children's books, and championship of literacy, Julie's influence spans generations. Today, she lives with her husband of thirty-eight years, the acclaimed writer/director Blake Edwards; they have five children and seven grandchildren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Titan: The Life of John D. Rockefeller, Sr.*



  






*National Book Critics Circle Award Finalist*

From the acclaimed, award-winning author of _Alexander Hamilton_: here is the essential, endlessly engrossing biography of John D. Rockefeller, Sr.—the Jekyll-and-Hyde of American capitalism. In the course of his nearly 98 years, Rockefeller was known as both a rapacious robber baron, whose Standard Oil Company rode roughshod over an industry, and a philanthropist who donated money lavishly to universities and medical centers. He was the terror of his competitors, the bogeyman of reformers, the delight of caricaturists—and an utter enigma.

Drawing on unprecedented access to Rockefeller’s private papers, Chernow reconstructs his subjects’ troubled origins (his father was a swindler and a bigamist) and his single-minded pursuit of wealth. But he also uncovers the profound religiosity that drove him “to give all I could”; his devotion to his father; and the wry sense of humor that made him the country’s most colorful codger. _Titan_ is a magnificent biography—balanced, revelatory, elegantly written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Immortal Irishman: The Irish Revolutionary Who Became an American Hero*



  






In this exciting and illuminating work, National Book Award winner Timothy Egan delivers a story, both rollicking and haunting, of one of the most famous Irish Americans of all time. A dashing young orator during the Great Hunger of the 1840s, Thomas Francis Meagher led a failed uprising against British rule, for which he was banished to a Tasmanian prison colony for life. But two years later he was “back from the dead” and in New York, instantly the most famous Irishman in America. Meagher’s rebirth included his leading the newly formed Irish Brigade in many of the fiercest battles of the Civil War. Afterward, he tried to build a new Ireland in the wild west of Montana—a quixotic adventure that ended in the great mystery of his disappearance, which Egan resolves convincingly at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt's Darkest Journey *



  






*At once an incredible adventure narrative and a penetrating biographical portrait, The River of Doubt is the true story of Theodore Roosevelt’s harrowing exploration of one of the most dangerous rivers on earth.*

The River of Doubt—it is a black, uncharted tributary of the Amazon that snakes through one of the most treacherous jungles in the world. Indians armed with poison-tipped arrows haunt its shadows; piranhas glide through its waters; boulder-strewn rapids turn the river into a roiling cauldron.

After his humiliating election defeat in 1912, Roosevelt set his sights on the most punishing physical challenge he could find, the first descent of an unmapped, rapids-choked tributary of the Amazon. Together with his son Kermit and Brazil’s most famous explorer, Cândido Mariano da Silva Rondon, Roosevelt accomplished a feat so great that many at the time refused to believe it. In the process, he changed the map of the western hemisphere forever.

Along the way, Roosevelt and his men faced an unbelievable series of hardships, losing their canoes and supplies to punishing whitewater rapids, and enduring starvation, Indian attack, disease, drowning, and a murder within their own ranks. Three men died, and Roosevelt was brought to the brink of suicide. _The River of Doubt_ brings alive these extraordinary events in a powerful nonfiction narrative thriller that happens to feature one of the most famous Americans who ever lived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Five: The Untold Lives of the Women Killed by Jack the Ripper*



  






*Five devastating human stories and a dark and moving portrait of Victorian London—the untold lives of the women killed by Jack the Ripper*

Polly, Annie, Elisabeth, Catherine, and Mary Jane are famous for the same thing, though they never met. They came from Fleet Street, Knightsbridge, Wolverhampton, Sweden, and Wales. They wrote ballads, ran coffeehouses, lived on country estates; they breathed ink dust from printing presses and escaped human traffickers.

What they had in common was the year of their murders: 1888. The person responsible was never identified, but the character created by the press to fill that gap has become far more famous than any of these five women.

For more than a century, newspapers have been keen to tell us that “the Ripper” preyed on prostitutes. Not only is this untrue, as historian Hallie Rubenhold has discovered, but it has prevented the real stories of these fascinating women from being told. Now, in this devastating narrative of five lives, Rubenhold finally sets the record straight, revealing a world not just of Dickens and Queen Victoria, but of poverty, homelessness, and rampant misogyny. They died because they were in the wrong place at the wrong time—but their greatest misfortune was to be born women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Republic of Pirates: Being the True and Surprising Story of the Caribbean Pirates and the Man Who Brought Them Down*



  






*The untold story of a heroic band of Caribbean pirates whose defiance of imperial rule inspired revolt in colonial outposts across the world*

In the early eighteenth century, the Pirate Republic was home to some of the great pirate captains, including Blackbeard, "Black Sam" Bellamy, and Charles Vane. Along with their fellow pirates—former sailors, indentured servants, and runaway slaves—this "Flying Gang" established a crude but distinctive democracy in the Bahamas, carving out their own zone of freedom in which servants were free, blacks could be equal citizens, and leaders were chosen or deposed by a vote. They cut off trade routes, sacked slave ships, and severed Europe from its New World empires, and for a brief, glorious period the Republic was a success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*That Wild Country: An Epic Journey through the Past, Present, and Future of America's Public Lands*



  






*From prominent outdoorsman and nature writer Mark Kenyon comes an engrossing reflection on the past and future battles over our most revered landscapes—America’s public lands.*

Every American is a public-land owner, inheritor to the largest public-land trust in the world. These vast expanses provide a home to wildlife populations, a vital source of clean air and water, and a haven for recreation.

Since its inception, however, America’s public land system has been embroiled in controversy—caught in the push and pull between the desire to develop the valuable resources the land holds or conserve them. Alarmed by rising tensions over the use of these lands, hunter, angler, and outdoor enthusiast Mark Kenyon set out to explore the spaces involved in this heated debate, and learn firsthand how they came to be and what their future might hold.

Part travelogue and part historical examination, _That Wild Country_ invites readers on an intimate tour of the wondrous wild and public places that are a uniquely profound and endangered part of the American landscape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Surgeon in the Village: An American Doctor Teaches Brain Surgery in Africa *



  






*A “lyrical, inspirational” story of doctors who changed the health care of an African nation (Tom Brokaw, author of The Greatest Generation)*

Dr. Dilan Ellegala arrives in Tanzania, shocked to find the entire country has just three brain surgeons for its population of forty-two million. Haydom Lutheran Hospital lacks even the most basic surgical tools, not even a saw to open a patient’s skull. Here, people with head injuries or brain tumors heal on their own or die. When confronted with a villager suffering from a severe head trauma, Dilan buys a tree saw from a farmer, sterilizes it, and then uses it to save the man’s life.

Yet Dilan realizes that there are far too many neurosurgery patients for one person to save, and of course he will soon be leaving Tanzania. He needs to teach someone his skills. He identifies a potential student in Emmanuel Mayegga, a stubborn assistant medical officer who grew up in a mud hut. Though Mayegga has no medical degree, Dilan sees that Mayegga has the dexterity, intelligence, and determination to do brain surgery. Over six months, he teaches Mayegga how to remove tumors and treat hydrocephalus. And then, perhaps more important, Dilan teaches Mayegga how to pass on his newfound skills. Mayegga teaches a second Tanzanian, who teaches a third. It’s a case of teach-a-man-to-fish meets brain surgery.

As he guides these Tanzanians to do things they never thought possible, Dilan challenges the Western medical establishment to do more than send vacationing doctors on short-term medical missions. He discovers solutions that could transform health care for two billion people across the world.

_A Surgeon in the Village_ is the incredible and riveting account of one man’s push to “train-forward”—to change our approach to aid and medical training before more lives are needlessly lost. His story is a testament to the transformational power of teaching and the ever-present potential for change. As many as seventeen million people die every year because of a shortage of surgeons, more than die from AIDS, malaria, and tuberculosis combined. Dilan Ellegala and other visionaries are boldly proposing ways of saving lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Yogi: A Life Behind the Mask *



  






*Discover the definitive biography of Yogi Berra, the New York Yankees icon, winner of 10 World Series championships, and the most-quoted player in baseball history.*

Lawrence "Yogi" Berra was never supposed to become a major league ballplayer.

That's what his immigrant father told him. That's what Branch Rickey told him, too—right to Berra's face, in fact. Even the lowly St. Louis Browns of his youth said he'd never make it in the big leagues.

Yet baseball was his lifeblood. It was the only thing he ever cared about. Heck, it was the only thing he ever thought about. Berra couldn't allow a constant stream of ridicule about his appearance, taunts about his speech, and scorn about his perceived lack of intelligence to keep him from becoming one of the best to ever play the game—at a position requiring the very skills he was told he did not have.

Drawing on more than one hundred interviews and four years of reporting, Jon Pessah delivers a transformational portrait of how Berra handled his hard-earned success—on and off the playing field—as well as his failures; how the man who insisted "I really didn't say everything I said!" nonetheless shaped decades of America's culture; and how Berra's humility and grace redefined what it truly means to be a star.

Overshadowed on the field by Joe DiMaggio early in his career and later by a youthful Mickey Mantle, Berra emerges as not only the best loved Yankee but one of the most appealingly simple, innately complex, and universally admired men in all of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*"Most Blessed of the Patriarchs": Thomas Jefferson and the Empire of the Imagination*



  






*New York Times Bestseller

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the San Francisco Chronicle

Finalist for the George Washington Prize

Finalist for the Library of Virginia Literary Award

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection

"An important book…[R]ichly rewarding. It is full of fascinating insights about Jefferson." —Gordon S. Wood, New York Review of Books*

Hailed by critics and embraced by readers, _"Most Blessed of the Patriarchs"_ is one of the richest and most insightful accounts of Thomas Jefferson in a generation. Following her Pulitzer Prize–winning _The Hemingses of Monticello_¸ Annette Gordon-Reed has teamed with Peter S. Onuf to present a provocative and absorbing character study, "a fresh and layered analysis" (_New York Times Book Review_) that reveals our third president as "a dynamic, complex and oftentimes contradictory human being" (_Chicago Tribune_). Gordon-Reed and Onuf fundamentally challenge much of what we thought we knew, and through their painstaking research and vivid prose create a portrait of Jefferson, as he might have painted himself, one "comprised of equal parts sun and shadow" (Jane Kamensky).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rocket Boys (The Coalwood Series #1) *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling memoir that inspired the film October Sky, Rocket Boys is a uniquely American memoir—a powerful, luminous story of coming of age at the dawn of the 1960s, of a mother's love and a father's fears, of a group of young men who dreamed of launching rockets into outer space . . . and who made those dreams come true.*

With the grace of a natural storyteller, NASA engineer Homer Hickam paints a warm, vivid portrait of the harsh West Virginia mining town of his youth, evoking a time of innocence and promise, when anything was possible, even in a company town that swallowed its men alive. A story of romance and loss, of growing up and getting out, Homer Hickam's lush, lyrical memoir is a chronicle of triumph—at once exquisitely written and marvelously entertaining.

One of the most beloved bestsellers in recent years, _Rocket Boys_ is a uniquely American memoir. A powerful, luminous story of coming of age at the end of the 1950s, it is the story of a mother's love and a father's fears, of growing up and getting out. With the grace of a natural storyteller, Homer Hickam looks back after a distinguished NASA career to tell his own true story of growing up in a dying coal town and of how, against the odds, he made his dreams of launching rockets into outer space come true.

A story of romance and loss and a keen portrait of life at an extraordinary point in American history, _Rocket Boys_ is a chronicle of triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*My Grandfather Would Have Shot Me: A Black Woman Discovers Her Family's Nazi Past*



  






At age 38, Jennifer Teege happened to pluck a library book from the shelf—and discovered a horrifying fact: Her grandfather was Amon Goeth, the vicious Nazi commandant depicted in _Schindler’s List_. Reviled as the “butcher of Płaszów,” Goeth was executed in 1946. The more Teege learned about him, the more certain she became: If her grandfather had met her—a black woman—he would have killed her.

Teege’s discovery sends her into a severe depression—and fills her with questions: Why did her birth mother withhold this chilling secret? How could her grandmother have loved a mass murderer? _Can evil be inherited?_

Teege’s story is cowritten by Nikola Sellmair, who also adds historical context and insight from Teege’s family and friends, in an interwoven narrative. Ultimately, Teege’s search for the truth leads her, step by step, to the possibility of her own liberation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Soviet Sniper*



  






Described as the ‘unseen terror of East Prussia’, Soviet World War II sniper, Roza Shanina was celebrated for her remarkable shooting accuracy and astonishing bravery. Volunteering for military service after the death of her brother in 1941, she fought her way to the frontline and became a key player in a number of major battles. With 59 confirmed Nazi kills, she became the first servicewoman of the 3rd Belorussian Front to receive the Order of Glory.

Although it was strictly forbidden within the Soviet military to keep a combat diary, Shanina managed to maintain hers throughout the last 4 months of her life. In it, she describes the hardships, triumphs, mundanities and extremities of war, the relationships formed and the comrades lost. Translated into English for the first time, the diary is a rare insight into the complexities of what is was to be both a sniper and a woman on the frontline and stands as a testament to Shanina’s humor, determination, extraordinary courage and indefatigable spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spymistress: The True Story of the Greatest Female Secret Agent of World War II *



  






*The New York Times Bestseller by the Author of A Man Called Intrepid*

Ideal for fans of Nancy Wake, Virginia Hall, _The Last Goodnight_ by Howard Blum, _The Woman Who Smashed Codes_, _The Wolves at the Door_ by Judith Pearson, and similar works
Shares the story of Vera Atkins, legendary spy and holder of the Legion of Honor
Written by William Stevenson, the only person whom she trusted to write her biography

She was stunning. She was ruthless. She was brilliant and had a will of iron. Born Vera Maria Rosenberg in Bucharest, she became Vera Atkins. William Stphenson, the spymaster who would later be known as “Intrepid”, recruited her when she was twenty-three. Vera spent most of the 1930s running too many dangerous espionage missions to count. When war was declared in 1939, her many skills made her one of the leaders of the Special Operations Executive (SOE), a covert intelligence agency formed by, and reporting to, Winston Churchill. She trained and recruited hundreds of agents, including dozens of women. Their job was to seamlessly penetrate deep behind the enemy lines. 

As General Dwight D. Eisenhower said, the fantastic exploits and extraordinary courage of the SOE agents and the French Resistance fighters “shortened the war by many months.”They are celebrated, as they should be. But Vera Atkins’s central role has been hidden until after she died; William Stevenson promised to wait and publish her story posthumously. Now, Vera Atkins can be celebrated and known for the hero she was: the woman whose beauty, intelligence, and unwavering dedication proved key in turning the tide of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ghost Soldiers: The Epic Account of World War II's Greatest Rescue Mission*



  






*“The greatest World War II story never told” (Esquire)—an enthralling account of the heroic mission to rescue the last survivors of the Bataan Death March. *

On January 28, 1945, 121 hand-selected U.S. troops slipped behind enemy lines in the Philippines. Their mission: March thirty rugged miles to rescue 513 POWs languishing in a hellish camp, among them the last survivors of the infamous Bataan Death March. A recent prison massacre by Japanese soldiers elsewhere in the Philippines made the stakes impossibly high and left little time to plan the complex operation.

In _Ghost Soldiers _Hampton Sides vividly re-creates this daring raid, offering a minute-by-minute narration that unfolds alongside intimate portraits of the prisoners and their lives in the camp. Sides shows how the POWs banded together to survive, defying the Japanese authorities even as they endured starvation, tropical diseases, and torture. Harrowing, poignant, and inspiring, _Ghost Soldiers_ is the mesmerizing story of a remarkable mission. It is also a testament to the human spirit, an account of enormous bravery and self-sacrifice amid the most trying conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The White Sniper: Simo Häyhä *



  






*The remarkable story of the Finnish marksman nicknamed “White Death” by the Red Army for his record number of confirmed kills.*

Simo Häyhä is the most famous sniper in the world. During the Winter War fought between Russia and Finland from 1939 to 1940, he had 542 confirmed kills with iron sights, a record that still stands today.

A man of action who spoke very little, Simo Häyhä was hugely respected by his men and his superiors and given many difficult missions, including taking out specific targets. Able to move silently and swiftly through the landscape, melting into the snowbound surroundings in his white camouflage fatigues, his aim was deadly and his quarry rarely escaped. The Russians learned of his reputation as a marksman and tried several times to kill him by indirect fire. He was promoted from corporal to second lieutenant, and he was awarded the Cross of Kollaa. For sniping, Simo Häyhä only ever used his own M/28-30 rifle. Eventually, his luck ran out, and Simo received a serious head wound on March 6,1940, though he subsequently recovered.

_The White Sniper_ fully explores Simo Häyhä’s life, his exploits in the Winter War, the secrets behind his success, including character and technique, and also includes a detailed look at his rifle itself. There are appendices on the basics of shooting, the impact of fire on the battlefield, battles on the Kollaa Front during the Winter War, and a list of ranked snipers of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Filthy Thirteen: From the Dustbowl to Hitler's Eagle's Nest—The True Story of the 101st Airborne's Most Legendary Squad of Combat Paratroopers *



  






*The true story of the 101st Airborne Division’s most notorious squad of combat paratroopers—the inspiration for the classic WWII film, The Dirty Dozen.*

Since World War II, the American public has learned of the exploits of the 101st Airborne Division, the paratroopers who led the Allied invasions into Nazi-held Europe. But within the ranks of the 101st, one unit attained truly legendary status. Known as the Filthy Thirteen, they were the real-life inspiration for _The Dirty Dozen_.

Primarily products of the Dustbowl and the Depression, the Filthy Thirteen became notorious within the elite Screaming Eagles for their hard drinking and savage fighting skills. From D-Day until the end of the war, the squad’s heart and soul—and its toughest member—was a half Native American soldier named Jake McNiece. McNiece made four combat jumps, was in the forefront of every fight in northern Europe, yet somehow never made the rank of PFC.

_The Filthy Thirteen_ offers a vivid group portrait of hardscrabble guys whom any respectable person would be loath to meet in a dark alley: a brawling bunch whose saving grace was that they inflicted more damage on the Germans than on MPs, the English countryside, and their own officers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ghost Army: Conning the Third Reich *



  






_Our story is about the genesis and evolution of these phantoms and men-who-never-were, these artists and magicians at the front line who operated in stealth and secrecy._

Throughout the course of World War II, Allied forces engaged in elaborate deceptions to fool Hitler's armies. A ragtag group of Bohemian artists and creatives were assembled to devise these strategies, including rubber dummy tanks, faux railway lines and falsified wireless intelligence. They made armies appear out of thin air, baffling German forces and ensuring Allied success in battle. For fifty years, information on the Ghost Army strategies was classified. It is only recently that details of their heroic actions have come to light.

This book includes details of SHAEF command centre who organised many of the deceptions, the First US Army Group (the so-called 'Ghost Army'), the 23rd Camouflage Engineers, and accounts of the double cross agents who risked their lives and freedom to mislead Nazi High Command. Featuring never-before-seen information from veteran interviews, _The Ghost Army_ brings to life the fascinating story of the men and women who conned Adolf Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Just Another Day in Vietnam*



  






*This military memoir examines one of the most vicious and tragically forgotten battles of the Vietnam War from a variety of perspectives.*

In June of 1967, the Viet Cong sought to isolate and destroy an elite South Vietnamese unit as part of a new offensive strategy. They sent a voluntary POW as an “informant” to dupe the 52nd Vietnamese Ranger Battalion into taking a dangerous position in the III Corps sector of South Vietnam. In the midst of an ambush, the members of the 52nd Ranger Battalion conducted themselves with great skill and valor. As one of those men, Keith Nightingale is uniquely suited to relate the events of that day.

Based on firsthand experience as well as After Action Reports from a variety of sources, _Just Another Day in Vietnam_ explores multiple perspectives, affording equal weight to ally and enemy alike. Nightingale offers rare insight into the often misunderstood role of the elite Vietnamese Ranger forces; the intelligence acquired from captured Rangers; and a rare eyewitness account to this fateful yet underexamined Vietnam battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Into the Fire: A Firsthand Account of the Most Extraordinary Battle in the Afghan War *



  






*“The story of what Dakota did . . . will be told for generations.”—President Barack Obama, from remarks given at Meyer’s Medal of Honor ceremony
*
In the fall of 2009, Taliban insurgents ambushed a patrol of Afghan soldiers and Marine advisors in a mountain village called Ganjigal. Firing from entrenched positions, the enemy was positioned to wipe out one hundred men who were pinned down and were repeatedly refused artillery support. Ordered to remain behind with the vehicles, twenty-one year-old Marine corporal Dakota Meyer disobeyed orders and attacked to rescue his comrades.

With a brave driver at the wheel, Meyer stood in the gun turret exposed to withering fire, rallying Afghan troops to follow. Over the course of the five hours, he charged into the valley time and again. Employing a variety of machine guns, rifles, grenade launchers, and even a rock, Meyer repeatedly repulsed enemy attackers, carried wounded Afghan soldiers to safety, and provided cover for dozens of others to escape—supreme acts of valor and determination. In the end, Meyer and four stalwart comrades—an Army captain, an Afghan sergeant major, and two Marines—cleared the battlefield and came to grips with a tragedy they knew could have been avoided. For his actions on that day, Meyer became the first living Marine in three decades to be awarded the Medal of Honor.
_ 
Into the Fire_ tells the full story of the chaotic battle of Ganjigal for the first time, in a compelling, human way that reveals it as a microcosm of our recent wars. Meyer takes us from his upbringing on a farm in Kentucky, through his Marine and sniper training, onto the battlefield, and into the vexed aftermath of his harrowing exploits in a battle that has become the stuff of legend. 

Investigations ensued, even as he was pitched back into battle alongside U.S. Army soldiers who embraced him as a fellow grunt. When it was over, he returned to the States to confront living with the loss of his closest friends. This is a tale of American values and upbringing, of stunning heroism, and of adjusting to loss and to civilian life.

We see it all through Meyer’s eyes, bullet by bullet, with raw honesty in telling of both the errors that resulted in tragedy and the resolve of American soldiers, U.S. Marines, and Afghan soldiers who’d been abandoned and faced certain death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To Quell The Korengal *



  






From the deployment that brought you Restrepo:

In 2007, the U.S. Army’s 173rd Airborne Brigade posted to northeastern Afghanistan’s Kunar Province. Battle Company, the best within the Brigade, was assigned the toughest Area of Operations. It was called the Korengal Valley. During their 15-month tour, Battle Company saw more combat than any unit since Vietnam. Raw and unapologetic, To Quell The Korengal is a first-hand account of life on the front lines. Written by a grunt on the ground, it is rife with gun fights, grueling foot patrols, a villainous Company Commander, the austere routines of the American Soldier, and the kind of humor only a war could love.

Though equally appealing to combat-hardened readers, the story is told in a manner any civilian can comprehend. It was the author’s wish that the book could serve as a bridge of understanding for a veteran’s wife or mom, or anyone curious about the conflict and sacrifices of our nation’s troops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Viking Hammer: A Green Beret's Firsthand Account of Unconventional Warfare in Northern Iraq, 2003 *



  






Before the Iraq war in 2003, Green Beret teams infiltrated Northern Iraq, linked up with the CIA, and embedded deeply with the Kurdish Peshmerga to prepare for war. These special missions were called “Advanced Force Operations.” Subsequently, these special teams brought in the rest of the Green Berets during an operation called "the Ugly Baby," and then one of the most significant battles in Special Forces history occurred: "Operation Viking Hammer," where six Green Beret teams and a handful of CIA personnel, combined with approximately 8000 Peshmerga took back hundreds of square kilometers from almost 1000 Ansar Al Islam extremists, and secured a poison production facility of national level significance. This book is the only firsthand account of these historic Unconventional Warfare operations, written by an operator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The CIA War in Kurdistan: The Untold Story of the Northern Front in the Iraq War *



  






*“A valuable history [and] a stark warning to Washington policy and strategy makers.” —James Stejskal, former US Army Special Forces and CIA officer*

In 2002, Sam Faddis was named to head a CIA team that would enter Iraq to facilitate the deployment of follow-on conventional military forces numbering over 40,000 American soldiers. This force, built around the 4th Infantry Division, would, in partnership with Kurdish forces and with the assistance of Turkey, engage Saddam’s army in the North as part of a coming invasion. Faddis expected to be on the ground in Iraq within weeks, the entire campaign likely to be over by summer. Over the course of the next year, virtually every aspect of that plan for the conduct of the war in northern Iraq fell apart.

The 4th Infantry Division never arrived, nor did any other conventional forces in substantial number. The Turks not only refused to provide support, they worked overtime to prevent the United States from achieving success. And an Arab army that was to assist US forces fell apart before it ever made it to the field.

Alone, hopelessly outnumbered, short on supplies, and threatened by Iraqi assassination teams and Islamic extremists, Faddis’s team, working with Kurdish peshmerga, miraculously paved the way for a brilliant and largely bloodless victory in the North and the fall of Saddam’s Iraq. That victory, handed over to Washington and the Department of Defense on a silver platter, was then squandered. The decisions that followed would lead to catastrophic consequences that continue to this day.

This is the story of the brave and effective team of men and women who overcame massive odds to help end the nightmare of Saddam’s rule. It is also the story of how incompetence, bureaucracy, and ignorance threw that success away and condemned Iraq and the surrounding region to chaos


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Fighter Navigator: Beaufighters and Mosquitos in WWII*



  






Yorkshireman Dennis Gosling joined the RAF on May 24 1940. Having completed his training he was posted to 219 Squadron flying the night-fighter version of the Beaufighter from Tangmere in 1941. As a navigator, he became part of a two-man team that would endure throughout his first operational tour. In those infant day of radar interception he honed his skills in the night skies above southern England and the English Channel but without a firm kill. On 12 February 1942, he and his pilot were instructed to pick up a brand new aircraft and deliver it to North Africa, flying via Gibraltar, a hazardous flight at extreme range. In March the crew were posted to 1435 Flight of 89 Squadron with the task of defending the besieged island of Malta. The four Beaufighters of the flight flew into a horrific scenario of almost constant bombing raids by the Luftwaffe and Italian Air Force. Because of these raids the damage to aircraft on the ground was devastating and the Flight was often reduced to a single serviceable aircraft. His first success came in April 1942 with a confirmed kill, and then shortly after his 21st birthday on 13 May a triumphant night on the 17th brought 3 certain kills and one damaged enemy aircraft. From being the virgins of the squadron they shot into the record books, his pilot being awarded the DFCTo his disgust, Flight Sergeant Gosling received no award. At this stage he became somewhat embittered by the class system he felt was operated by the RAF. Having endured the torment of constant bombardment, serious stomach complaints (even flying with a bucket in the aircraft) and near starvation he completed his tour and was repatriated to the UK via Brazil and Canada in the Queen Mary. After a spell instructing new night navigators, he joined 604 Squadron and in December 1943 he was promoted to Warrant Officer. February 1944 saw the squadron reequipped with the Mosquito and assignment to 2 Tactical Air Force in preparation for D-Day. Now once again he was flying initially over southern England and the Channel. The squadron became mobile after the landings and were based in various captured airfields in France, but the conditions were so inadequate for operations that the squadron returned to English bases, from where they operated over and beyond the advancing Allied troops. Eventually, after having been awarded a much deserved DFC, he accepted the King's Commission.This autobiography is written as stated by the author "I want my readers to relive my experiences as they happened to me - to take their hands and have them walk beside me. I want them to feel the joy and the pain, share the laughs and the heartache, take pleasure in the triumphs, agonize with me when things went wrong and understand why my Service years influenced so much of my life." He has succeeded magnificently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Noumenon Infinity *



  






*Travel to the remotest reaches of deep space in this wondrous follow-up to the acclaimed Noumenon—a tale of exploration, adventure, science, and humanity with the sweep and intelligence of the works of Arthur C. Clarke, Neal Stephenson, and Octavia Butler.*

Generations ago, Convoy Seven and I.C.C. left Earth on a mission that would take them far beyond the solar system. Launched by the Planet United Consortium, a global group formed to pursue cooperative Earth-wide interests in deep space, nine ships headed into the unknown to explore a distant star called LQ Pyx.

Eons later, the convoy has returned to LQ Pyx to begin work on the Web, the alien megastructure that covers the star. Is it a Dyson Sphere, designed to power a civilization as everyone believes—or something far more sinister?

Meanwhile, Planet United’s littlest convoy, long thought to be lost, reemerges in a different sector of deep space. What they discover holds the answers to unlocking the Web’s greater purpose.

Each convoy possesses a piece of the Web’s puzzle . . . but they may not be able to bring those pieces together and uncover the structure’s true nature before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ghost Galaxy Omnibus: Includes 2 complete series in one giant omnibus! *



  






*Kill the bad guys. Save the galaxy. All in a hard day's work. *

_Get both the Completed Omnibus of Ghost Squadron and Precious Galaxy series in one GIANT omnibus for a stellar price!

Ghost Galaxy encompasses the two Age of Expansion series co-written by Sarah Noffke and Michael Anderle!_

*Ghost Squadron's 7 book set*:

After 10 years of wandering the outer rim of the galaxy, Eddie Teach is a man without a purpose. He was one of the toughest pilots in the Federation, but now he's just a regular guy, getting into bar fights and making a difference wherever he can. It's not the same as flying a ship and saving colonies, but it'll have to do.

_That is, until General Lance Reynolds tracks Eddie down and offers him a job. There are bad people out there, plotting terrible things, killing innocent people, and destroying entire colonies._

*Someone has to stop them.*

Experience this exciting military sci-fi saga and the latest addition to the expanded Kurtherian Gambit universe. If you're a fan of _Mass Effect_, _Firefly_, or _Star Wars_, you'll love this riveting new space opera.

*Precious Galaxy completed 4 book set*:

*A new evil lurks in the darkness*

*After an explosion, the crew of a battlecruiser mysteriously disappears.

Corruption*

After an explosion, the crew of a battlecruiser mysteriously disappears.

Bailey and Lewis, complete strangers, find themselves suddenly onboard the damaged ship. Lewis hasn’t worked a case in years, not since the final one broke his spirit and his bank account. The last thing Bailey remembers is preparing to take down a fugitive on Onyx Station.

Mysteries are harder to solve when there’s no evidence left behind.

Bailey and Lewis don’t know how they got onboard Ricky Bobby or why. However, they quickly learn that whatever was responsible for the explosion and disappearance of the crew is still on the ship.

_Monsters are real and what this one can do changes everything._

*The new team bands together to discover what happened and how to fight the monster lurking in the bottom of the battlecruiser.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pirates of the Milky Way Box Set: Books 1-10 *



  






When the League moves on a golden planet deep inside Republican territory, war breaks out. Competing forms of galactic government fight to the death. AIs strategize, teleporting star fleets and space-based weapons systems across vast distances in an epic interstellar conflict.

Outgunned and desperate for more ships, the Republic turns to privateers, recruiting law-skirting companies from the fabled planet of Lute and offering huge rewards for their service.

One man, Captain Christopher Raleigh, flies the Ultima Mule with a crew of brilliant misfits. Together, they set out to teach the League a lesson or two, and collect multiple bounties along the way . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Oblivion: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) *



  






*Over 2,000 pages of nonstop action!* Two decades of bitter war between Earth and her furthest colonies is finally at an end. Captain Lee Saito's massive new starship is sent to seal the uneasy truce.

But a series of terrorist attacks on Earth and the mysterious acts of a strange cult threaten to derail the fragile peace.

When the mission goes awry, Saito must try to salvage what he can in deep space while his estranged son must navigate a conspiracy back on Earth that could implicate the highest levels of government.

As it all spirals out of control, the future of humanity hangs in the balance.

Includes all 9 books in the Oblivion series:

Lost Mission
First Contact
Final Invasion
Star Fallen
Beyond Ruin
Orion Inbound
Enter Abyss
Earth Arise
Last Stand


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Archer: The Ultimate Guide to Espionage, Style, Women, and Cocktails Ever Written *



  






Lying is like 95% of what I do. But _believe _me: in this book, I’ll let you know exactly how to become a master spy just like me. Obviously, you won’t be as good at it as I am, but that’s because you’re you, and I’m Sterling Archer.

I know, I know, it sucks not being me.

But don’t beat yourself up about it, because I’m going to show you all the good stuff—what to wear; what to drink; how to seduce women (and, when necessary, men); how to beat up men (and, when necessary, women); how to tell the difference between call girls and hookers (hint: when they’re dead, they’re just hookers) and everything about weapons, secret devices, lying ex-girlfriends, and turtlenecks. In a word? _How to Archer_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia: The 7 Secrets of Awakening the Highly Effective Four-Hour Giant, Today*



  






*"The Gang" from It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia attempts their most ill-conceived, get-rich quick scheme yet: publishing a “self-help book” to hilarious, sometimes dangerous, and often revolting, results.*

The Gang may have finally found their golden ticket. Left alone to close down Paddy’s Pub one night, Charlie Kelly inadvertently scored himself, and his friends, the opportunity of a lifetime—a book deal with a real publishing company, real advance money, and a real(ly confused) editor. While his actual ability to read and write remains unclear, Charlie sealed the deal with some off-the-cuff commentary on bird law and the nuances of killing rats (and maybe with the help of some glue fumes in the basement with an unstable editor on a bender). While The Gang is stunned by the news, and the legally binding, irrevocable contract left on the bar, they are also ready to rise to the task and become millionaires—and of course, help Charlie actually write the book.

In their own inimitable voices, Charlie, Mac, Dennis, Sweet Dee, and Frank weigh in on important topics like Relationships, Financial Success and Career, Fashion and Personal Grooming, Health and Diet, and Survival Skills, providing insane advice, tips, tricks, and recipes (Rum Ham anyone?) as only they can.

Fans of _It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia _rejoice and welcome the most influential work in the history of the written word (or at least since the script for _The Nightman Cometh_): _The 7 Secrets of Awakening the Highly Effective Four-Hour Giant, Today._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fat Vampire *



  






*The SMASH HIT SERIES now being developed at SYFY channel -- coming soon from NBC/Universal!

Death Has a Brand New Appetite...*

When overweight treadmill salesman Reginald Baskin finally meets a co-worker who doesn't make fun of him, it's his own bad luck that tech guy Maurice turns out to be a two thousand-year-old vampire.

And when Maurice turns Reginald to save his life, it's just Reginald's further bad luck that he wakes to discover he's become the slowest, weakest, most out-of-shape vampire ever created … doomed to "heal" to his corpulent self for all of eternity.

But as Reginald struggles with the downsides of being a fat vampire (too slow to catch people to feed on, mocked by those he tries to glamour, assaulted by his intended prey and left for undead), he discovers rare powers in himself that few vampires have … and just in time, because the Vampire Council wants him destroyed as an inferior representative of their race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fat Vampire: The Complete Series (A Comedy Horror Series) *



  






*The SMASH HIT SERIES now being developed at SYFY channel -- coming soon from NBC/Universal!

This collection contains ALL SIX BOOKS in the Fat Vampire series:*

* Fat Vampire

* Fat Vampire 2: Tastes Like Chicken

* Fat Vampire 3: All You Can Eat

* Fat Vampire 4: Harder Better Fatter Stronger

* Fat Vampire 5: Fatpocalypse

* Fat Vampire 6: Survival of the Fattest



*DESCRIPTION FOR FAT VAMPIRE (BOOK 1 IN THIS 6-BOOK COLLECTION):*

When overweight treadmill salesman Reginald Baskin finally meets a co-worker who doesn't make fun of him, it's just his own bad luck that tech guy Maurice turns out to be a two thousand-year-old vampire.

And when Maurice turns Reginald to save his life, it's just Reginald's own further bad luck that he wakes up to discover he's become the slowest, weakest, most out-of-shape vampire ever born, doomed to "heal" to his corpulent self for all of eternity.

As Reginald struggles with the downsides of being a fat vampire -- too slow to catch people to feed on, mocked by those he tries to glamour, assaulted by his intended prey and left for undead -- he discovers in himself rare powers that few vampires have… and just in time too, because the Vampire Council might just want his head for being an inferior representative of their race.

*Fat Vampire is the story of an unlikely hero who, after having an imperfect eternity shoved into his grease-stained hands, must learn to turn the afterlife's lemons into tasty lemon danishes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Social Sex: A History of Female Friendship*



  






*“Fascinating . . . The Social Sex is a paean to companionship. Share it with a bosom friend.” —NPR

From historian and acclaimed feminist author of How the French Invented Love and A History of the Wife comes this rich, multifaceted history of the evolution of female friendship*

In today’s culture, the bonds of female friendship are taken as a given. But only a few centuries ago, the idea of female friendship was completely unacknowledged, even pooh-poohed. Only men, the reasoning went, had the emotional and intellectual depth to develop and sustain these meaningful relationships.

Surveying history, literature, philosophy, religion, and pop culture, acclaimed author and historian Marilyn Yalom and co-author Theresa Donovan Brown demonstrate how women were able to co-opt the public face of friendship throughout the years. Chronicling shifting attitudes toward friendship—both female and male—from the Bible and the Romans to the Enlightenment to the women’s rights movements of the ‘60s up to _Sex and the City_ and _Bridesmaids_, they reveal how the concept of female friendship has been inextricably linked to the larger social and cultural movements that have defined human history.

Armed with Yalom and Brown as our guides, we delve into the fascinating historical episodes and trends that illuminate the story of friendship between women: the literary salon as the original book club, the emergence of female professions and the working girl, the phenomenon of gossip, the advent of women’s sports, and more.

Lively, informative, and richly detailed, _The Social Sex _is a revelatory cultural history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Evolution: The Triumph of an Idea *



  






This remarkable book presents a rich and up–to–date view of evolution that explores the far–reaching implications of Darwin's theory and emphasizes the power, significance, and relevance of evolution to our lives today. After all, we ourselves are the product of evolution, and we can tackle many of our gravest challenges –– from lethal resurgence of antiobiotic–resistant diseases to the wave of extinctions that looms before us –– with a sound understanding of the science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*What Evolution Is (Science Masters Series) *



  






At once a spirited defense of Darwinian explanations of biology and an elegant primer on evolution for the general reader, What Evolution Is poses the questions at the heart of evolutionary theory and considers how our improved understanding of evolution has affected the viewpoints and values of modern man. Science Masters Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Napoleon *



  






*The acclaimed historian and author of The Campaigns of Napoleon presents his classic biography of the 19th century French Emperor and military leader.*

Born on the island of Corsica in 1769, Napoleon Bonaparte entered _L’Ecole Militaire_ in Paris at the age of fifteen. He supported the French Revolution and began to distinguish himself as a soldier at the Siege of Toulon. After a phenomenal rise to power through the military machine, Napoleon became the de facto ruler of France by the age of thirty.

A widely celebrated historian of the Napoleonic Era, David Chandler chronicles the life of Napoleon Bonaparte, capturing one of history’s greatest military minds in a lively and dramatic narrative. Chandler traces Napoleon’s development as a military commander through the hard-fought battles at Marengo, Austerlitz, Jeana-Auerstadt, Friedland, the Peninsular War, the Russian campaign, and his final defeat at Waterloo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Andrew Jackson and the Miracle of New Orleans: The Battle That Shaped America's Destiny *



  






The War of 1812 saw America threatened on every side. Encouraged by the British, Indian tribes attacked settlers in the West, while the Royal Navy terrorized the coasts. By mid-1814, President James Madison’s generals had lost control of the war in the North, losing battles in Canada. Then British troops set the White House ablaze, and a feeling of hopelessness spread across the country.

Into this dire situation stepped Major General Andrew Jackson. A native of Tennessee who had witnessed the horrors of the Revolutionary War and Indian attacks, he was glad America had finally decided to confront repeated British aggression. But he feared that President Madison’s men were overlooking the most important target of all: New Orleans.

If the British conquered New Orleans, they would control the mouth of the Mississippi River, cutting Americans off from that essential trade route and threatening the previous decade’s Louisiana Purchase. The new nation’s dreams of western expansion would be crushed before they really got off the ground.

So Jackson had to convince President Madison and his War Department to take him seriously, even though he wasn’t one of the Virginians and New Englanders who dominated the government. He had to assemble a coalition of frontier militiamen, French-speaking Louisianans,Cherokee and Choctaw Indians, freed slaves, and even some pirates. And he had to defeat the most powerful military force in the world—in the confusing terrain of the Louisiana bayous.

In short, Jackson needed a miracle. The local Ursuline nuns set to work praying for his outnumbered troops. And so the Americans, driven by patriotism and protected by prayer, began the battle that would shape our young nation’s destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Lion: Andrew Jackson in the White House *



  






*The definitive biography of a larger-than-life president who defied norms, divided a nation, and changed Washington forever*

Andrew Jackson, his intimate circle of friends, and his tumultuous times are at the heart of this remarkable book about the man who rose from nothing to create the modern presidency. Beloved and hated, venerated and reviled, Andrew Jackson was an orphan who fought his way to the pinnacle of power, bending the nation to his will in the cause of democracy. Jackson’s election in 1828 ushered in a new and lasting era in which the people, not distant elites, were the guiding force in American politics. Democracy made its stand in the Jackson years, and he gave voice to the hopes and the fears of a restless, changing nation facing challenging times at home and threats abroad. To tell the saga of Jackson’s presidency, acclaimed author Jon Meacham goes inside the Jackson White House. Drawing on newly discovered family letters and papers, he details the human drama–the family, the women, and the inner circle of advisers– that shaped Jackson’s private world through years of storm and victory.

One of our most significant yet dimly recalled presidents, Jackson was a battle-hardened warrior, the founder of the Democratic Party, and the architect of the presidency as we know it. His story is one of violence, sex, courage, and tragedy. With his powerful persona, his evident bravery, and his mystical connection to the people, Jackson moved the White House from the periphery of government to the center of national action, articulating a vision of change that challenged entrenched interests to heed the popular will– or face his formidable wrath. The greatest of the presidents who have followed Jackson in the White House–from Lincoln to Theodore Roosevelt to FDR to Truman–have found inspiration in his example, and virtue in his vision.

Jackson was the most contradictory of men. The architect of the removal of Indians from their native lands, he was warmly sentimental and risked everything to give more power to ordinary citizens. He was, in short, a lot like his country: alternately kind and vicious, brilliant and blind; and a man who fought a lifelong war to keep the republic safe–no matter what it took.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Shepherd: A Novel *



  






*Soon to be the major motion picture Greyhound on AppleTV+, a WWII naval thriller of "high and glittering excitement" (New York Times) from the author of the legendary Hornblower series*

The mission of Commander George Krause of the United States Navy is to protect a convoy of thirty-seven merchant ships making their way across the icy North Atlantic from America to England. There, they will deliver desperately needed supplies, but only if they can make it through the wolfpack of German submarines that awaits and outnumbers them in the perilous seas. For forty eight hours, Krause will play a desperate cat and mouse game against the submarines, combating exhaustion, hunger, and thirst to protect fifty million dollars' worth of cargo and the lives of three thousand men. Acclaimed as one of the best novels of the year upon publication in 1955, _The Good Shepherd_ is a riveting classic of WWII and naval warfare from one of the 20th century's masters of sea stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Second Wave (Acorna Book 9)*



  






It is difficult growing up in the shadow of heroes revered throughout the galaxy. But that is the lot of young Khorii—daughter of the legendary Acorna and her lifemate, Aari—who must now follow her own destiny through a fantastic universe of wonders and perils.

Khorii became a hero in her own right as she fought to save the universe from a mysterious, deadly plague that not even the healing powers of the Linyaari could stop.

Now, confined with the rest of the survivors on Paloduro, the home planet of the disease, it seems as if the danger may be fading, and Khorii and her friends may be able to stem the tide of death and disease . . . until ominous signs indicate that the perpetrators are near and that the epidemic is only beginning. As old enemies reemerge and a shocking family secret is revealed, Khorii must unlock the malevolent mysteries of the deadly pestilence with the aid of her android "brother" before their unknown foes complete their covert mission to cripple the entire star system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Dreamland Collection # 1 *



  






Dreamland Collection # 1 has descriptive copy which is not yet available from the Publisher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jackals*



  






*Three vigilantes are trapped like rats in this action-packed Western series opener by the authors of the New York Times–bestselling Smoke Jensen series.

Fate brought them together.
It may also send them straight to hell.*

With Apaches on the prod, ex-cavalry sergeant Sean Keegan, bounty hunter Jed Breen, and ex-Texas Ranger Matt McCulloch take shelter in a West Texas way station—along with a hot-as-a-pistol female bound for the gallows, a spiteful newspaper editor, and a coward with $50,000 who promises them five grand if they’ll deliver his blood-soaked stash to his wife.

Turns out, Indians might be the least of the problems for the trio, soon to be known as the Jackals. The loot’s stolen property of the vengeful Hawkin gang, and these prairie rats are merciless, stone-cold killers. And the brother of the man the woman killed wants to butcher her himself rather than watch her swing. McCulloch, Keegan, and Breen are ready for a showdown—but the Jackals may not live to spend that $5,000.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sweet Southern Magic: Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Books 1-3*



  






*Three full-length novels.
600 pages of reading.
Sweet Southern Magic* includes the first three books in the Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries series--SOUTHERN MAGIC, SOUTHERN SPELLS & SOUTHERN MYTHS.

*SOUTHERN MAGIC*
It only takes a second for life to go to heck-in-a-hand-basket!
In less than twenty-four hours Pepper Dunn loses her job, her boyfriend, and her home.
It's the worst day of her life.

But when Pepper discovers she’s a witch and has inherited the most important store in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, she’s as happy as a pig in mud.
Too bad the shop is a familiar pet store and Pepper doesn’t like animals—not even a teensy bit. Determined to sell the shop and get the heck out of town, Pepper’s plans go haywire when a local storeowner winds up dead and Pepper gets accused of murder.
Thrust into a magical mystery, Pepper teams up with a mysterious private detective and a cat so traumatized by the murder that she’s not talking—and that cat could hold the key to Pepper’s innocence.

Now Pepper must avoid trouble, solve the mystery, and placate her new grandmother, who keeps a strict ten p.m. curfew that’s enforced by the talking end of her shotgun.
Sounds like a simple day in the life—as if. Can Pepper solve the mystery or will she become the next victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer? And most importantly, will Pepper learn to love the animals she’s in charge of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cape Refuge Collection: Cape Refuge, Southern Storm, River's Edge, Breaker's Reef (Cape Refuge Series) *



  






_*New York Times*_* bestselling author Terri Blackstock’s Cape Refuge series is now available in one volume.*

_*Cape Refuge*_

When Thelma and Wayne Owens are found murdered in the warehouse where they held their church services, their son-in-law Jonathan is arrested for the crime—but his wife Morgan and her sister Blair, Thelma and Wayne’s daughters, are confident that he didn’t do it and set out to find the real killer._ 

*Southern Storm*_

Police Chief Cade disappears after hitting and killing a man with his car. Without a trace, without a note, without taking clothes or his car or money—he is gone. When a witness says she saw Cade getting into a blue Buick with a woman before his disappearance, the newspapers report that Cade left town to be with her. But Blair Owens believes something has happened to Cade, and she’s determined to find him.

_*River’s Edge*_

Mayoral candidate Ben Jackson seems to have the election locked. But when Jackson's wife turns up murdered, things begin to shift. Was this the act of a jealous lover? A dangerous client? Or is this all about the election?

_*Breaker’s Reef*_

A teenage girl is found murdered, and the scene matches one in a book by a famous mystery writer who just moved to the island. This murder has a connection to Hanover House—and the residents there might never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R Is For Ricochet: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *



  






*In this #1 New York Times bestseller in Sue Grafton's Alphabet series, private investigator Kinsey Millhone has her hands full when a job that should be easy money takes a turn for the worse.*

Reba Lafferty was a daughter of privilege, the only child of an adoring father. Nord Lafferty was already in his fifties when Reba was born, and he could deny her nothing. Over the years, he quietly settled her many scrapes with the law, but wasn't there for her when she was convicted of embezzlement and sent to the California Institution for Women. Now, at thirty-two, she's about to be paroled, having served twenty-two months of a four-year sentence. Her father wants to be sure Reba stays straight, stays home and away from the drugs, the booze, and the gamblers...
It seems a straightforward assignment for Kinsey: babysit Reba until she settles in, make sure she follows all the niceties of her parole. Maybe a week’s work. Nothing untoward—the woman seems remorseful and friendly. And the money is good.

But life is never that simple, and Reba is out of prison less than twenty-four hours when one of her old crowd comes circling round...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Flag (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 3)*



  






*CIA officer Jake Keller faces stakes that are very high and very personal in the latest electrifying thriller from the author of Rogue Strike.
*
After years of relative calm, piracy has returned to the high sea.

But the days of AK-47s and outboard engines are over. The new pirates hit like a SEAL team. Highly trained, and using cutting edge technology, they make sure their victims are never heard from again.

Ships and crews are vanishing at a staggering rate.

As the threat to international shipping grows, U.S. authorities become determined to find the source of this new danger.

Jake Keller has a plan—to lure the pirate mastermind out of hiding by infiltrating his organization—but it’s a dangerous gambit, made more so by Jake's personal involvement with the beautiful heiress to a Greek shipping fortune and an ulterior agenda coming out of CIA headquarters.

As the threats close in from all sides, Jake finds himself faced with a familiar choice: back off, or go on the offensive.

His fate, and the fate of a nation, hang on his decision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Walk Around the Block: Stoplight Secrets, Mischievous Squirrels, Manhole Mysteries & Other Stuff You See Every Day (And Know Nothing About) *



  






*A simple walk around the block set journalist Spike Carlsen, bestselling author of A Splintered History of Wood, off to investigate everything he could about everything we take for granted in our normal life—from manhole covers and recycling bins to bike lanes and stoplights.*

In this celebration of the seemingly mundane, Carlsen opens our eyes to the engineering marvels, human stories, and natural wonders right outside our front door. He guides us through the surprising allure of sewers, the intricacies of power plants, the extraordinary path of an everyday letter, and the genius of recycling centers—all the while revealing that this awesome world isn’t just a spectator sport.

Engaging as it is endearing, _A Walk Around the Block _will change the way you see things in your everyday life. Join Carlsen as he strolls through the trash museum of New York City, explores the quirky world of squirrels, pigeons, and roadkill, and shows us how understanding stoplights, bike lanes, and fine art of walking can add years to our lives. In the end, he brings a sense of wonder into your average walk around the block, wherever you are. Guaranteed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Biology of Belief 10th Anniversary Edition *



  






*Unleashing the power of consciousness, matter and miracles*

It has been ten years since the publication of _The Biology of Belief_, Bruce Lipton’s seminal book on the relationship between mind and body that changed the way we think about our lives, our health, and our planet. During that time, research in this field has grown exponentially – Lipton’s groundbreaking experiments have now been endorsed by more than a decade of rigorous scientific study.

In this greatly expanded edition, Lipton, a former medical school professor and research scientist, explores his own experiments and those of other leading-edge scientists that have unraveled in ever greater detail how truly connected the mind, body, and spirit are. It is now widely recognized that genes and DNA do not control our biology. Instead, they are controlled by signals from _outside_ the cell, including energetic messages emanating from our thoughts.

This profoundly hopeful synthesis of the latest and best research in cell biology and quantum physics puts the power to create a healthy, joyous life back in our own hands. When we transform our conscious and subconscious thoughts, we transform our lives, and in the process help humanity evolve to a new level of understanding and peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*1491 (Second Edition): New Revelations of the Americas Before Columbus*



  






In this groundbreaking work of science, history, and archaeology, Charles C. Mann radically alters our understanding of the Americas before the arrival of Columbus in 1492.

Contrary to what so many Americans learn in school, the pre-Columbian Indians were not sparsely settled in a pristine wilderness; rather, there were huge numbers of Indians who actively molded and influenced the land around them. The astonishing Aztec capital of Tenochtitlan had running water and immaculately clean streets, and was larger than any contemporary European city. Mexican cultures created corn in a specialized breeding process that it has been called man’s first feat of genetic engineering. Indeed, Indians were not living lightly on the land but were landscaping and manipulating their world in ways that we are only now beginning to understand. Challenging and surprising, this a transformative new look at a rich and fascinating world we only thought we knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forbidden Wife: The Life and Trials of Lady Augusta Murray*



  






On the night of 4 April 1793, two lovers were preparing to compel a cleric to perform a secret ceremony. The wedding of the sixth son of King George III to the daughter of the Earl of Dunmore would not only be concealed – it would also be illegal.Lady Augusta Murray had known Prince Augustus Frederick for only three months but they had already fallen deeply in love and were desperate to be married. However, the Royal Marriages Act forbade such a union without the King’s permission and going ahead with the ceremony would change Augusta’s life forever. From a beautiful socialite she became a social pariah; her children were declared illegitimate and her family was scorned.In FORBIDDEN WIFE Julia Abel Smith uses material from the Royal Archives and the Dunmore family papers to create a dramatic biography set in the reigns of Kings George III and IV against the background of the American and French Revolutions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot: Defending the Reich Against the RAF and the USAAF *



  






*A Nazi Germany fighter pilot gives readers a bird's-eye view from the cockpit of aerial combat against the Allied forces in World War II.*

Within weeks of war being declared, Wolfgang Fischer had volunteered to join the Luftwaffe and spent nearly five of the succeeding six years of hostilities in uniform. During this time he was given a succession of postings varying from a long-range recce unit; as a decoder in a met office in occupied France; to a bomber squadron; and as a flying instructor, before joining a squadron of the famous Richthofen Geschwader in Italy, from where he was shot down in his FW 190 by Mustangs en route to Normandy.

By now a Lieutenant, he survived to fly offensive rocket attacks over Gold Beach on D-Day, only to be shot down again on D+1, and captured and sent first to a hospital in the UK, then into captivity in the USA. He was finally repatriated in April 1946. His description of all these events is entertaining and well-written, ranging from comic to tragic. It is unique in flavor, giving a valuable insight into the undeniably typical lot of those serving in the air arm of the Third Reich. Expertly translated and edited by John Weal, this is a worthy accompaniment to Norbert Hannig's _Luftwaffe Fighter Ace_ published by Grub Street in 2004.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Abandoned in Hell: The Fight For Vietnam's Firebase Kate *



  






*An astonishing memoir of military courage at a remote outpost during the Vietnam War—includes a foreword by Joseph L. Galloway, New York Times bestselling coauthor of We Were Soldiers Once...and Young.*

In October 1969, William Albracht, the youngest Green Beret captain in Vietnam, took command of a remote hilltop outpost called Firebase Kate held by only 27 American soldiers and 156 Montagnard militiamen. At dawn the next morning, three North Vietnamese Army regiments—some six thousand men—crossed the Cambodian border and attacked.

Outnumbered three dozen to one, Albracht’s men held off the assault but, after five days, Kate’s defenders were out of ammo and water. Refusing to die or surrender, Albracht led his troops off the hill and on a daring night march through enemy lines.

_Abandoned in Hell_ is an astonishing memoir of leadership, sacrifice, and brutal violence, a riveting journey into Vietnam’s heart of darkness, and a compelling reminder of the transformational power of individual heroism. Not since _Lone Survivor _and _We Were Soldiers Once...and Young_ has there been such a gripping and authentic account of battlefield courage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fields of Fire: A Novel *



  






They each had their reasons for joining the Marines. They each had their illusions. Goodrich came from Harvard. Snake got the tattoo—“Death Before Dishonor”—before he got the uniform. And Hodges was haunted by the ghosts of family heroes. They were three young men from different worlds, plunged into a white-hot, murderous realm of jungle warfare as it was fought by one Marine platoon in the An Hoa Basin, 1969. They had no way of knowing what awaited them. Nothing could have prepared them for the madness to come. And in the heat and horror of battle they took on new identities, took on each other, and were each reborn in fields of fire.

_Fields of Fire_ is James Webb’s classic novel of the Vietnam War, a novel of poetic power, razor-sharp observation, and agonizing human truths seen through the prism of nonstop combat. Weaving together a cast of vivid characters, _Fields of Fire_ captures the journey of unformed men through a man-made hell—until each man finds his fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eternal Champion: The Eternal Champion Sequence 1 *



  






John Daker dreams of other worlds, and a name: Erekosë. He finds the strength to answer the call, travelling to a strange land ruled by the aging King Rigenos of Necranal. Humanity is united in a desperate fight against the inhuman Eldren, and he must fight with them. But the actions of his brethren turns his loyalties, and as Erekosë he will take a terrible revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Wind in the Door (A Wrinkle in Time Book 2)*



  






*In A Wrinkle in Time Quintet book two, Charles Wallace falls ill, and Meg, Calvin, and their teacher, Mr. Jenkins, must travel inside C.W. to make him well, and save the universe from the evil Echthros.*

It is November. When Meg comes home from school, Charles Wallace tells her he saw dragons in the twin's vegetable garden. That night Meg, Calvin and C.W. go to the vegetable garden to meet the Teacher (Blajeny) who explains that what they are seeing isn't a dragon at all, but a cherubim named Proginoskes. It turns out that C.W. is ill and that Blajeny and Proginoskes are there to make him well – by making him well, they will keep the balance of the universe in check and save it from the evil Echthros.

Meg, Calvin and Mr. Jenkins (grade school principal) must travel inside C.W. to have this battle and save Charles' life as well as the balance of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Quicker (an Ell Donsaii story #1)*



  






Quicker is the first book in series of optimistic near future SciFi/Thrillers. Its young heroine Ell Donsaii has a nerve mutation that’s made her reaction times faster than a normal human’s and turned her into an athletic phenom. With a faster, more efficient brain she’s a math prodigy who’s working on her own theory of quantum mechanics.
Shy and concerned about her social skills, yet well loved by those around her, she’s recruited to the US gymnastic team. This puts her at the center of a terrorist plot at the Olympics.
Those terrorists find themselves outclassed.
A tradition of young, strong, brilliant, female heroines like Honor, Lisbeth, and Katniss is continued


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Telekinetic (a Hyllis Family story #1)*



  






“Telekinetic” is the first of a series of post-apocalyptic stories featuring the Hyllis family. The collapse of civilization has reduced their people back to iron and horsepower. The Hyllises tend to inherit “tele-talents” such as telekinesis and teleportation. Tarc Hyllis’ mother (and his grandfather before her) could “feel” things with their talent. They became healers because they could feel inside their patients, which frequently let them diagnose the underlying causes of an illness. Having made a diagnosis, unfortunately, there was often little they could do to treat a problem. Tarc’s father can “push” objects with his mind, but, because he can’t feel inside anything, he doesn’t know where to exert force in order to help to treat his wife’s patients. Tarc’s just gaining the ability to do both of these things. The combination of these two powers will let him both diagnose a physical problem such as internal bleeding, and then stop that bleeding by applying pressure inside the patient. His mother finds this development extraordinarily exciting. She has too often had to watch her patients die for lack of an effective treatment. Then some strangers show up to scout the town where the Hyllises live. They plan and initiate a violent takeover. Could Tarc’s powers, weak as they are, play a role in resisting this invasion? It turns out he can guide a knife after it’s thrown…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Catalyst: A Tale of the Barque Cats (A Tale of Barque Cats Book 1) *



  






Pilot, navigator, engineer, doctor, scientist—ship's cat? All are essential to the well-staffed space vessel. Since the early days of interstellar travel, when Tuxedo Thomas, a Maine **** cat, showed what a cat could do for a ship and its crew, the so-called Barque Cats have become highly prized crew members. Thomas's carefully bred progeny, ably assisted by humans—Cat Persons—with whom they share a deep and loving bond, now travel the galaxy, responsible for keeping spacecraft free of vermin, for alerting human crews to potential environmental hazards, and for acting as morale officers.

Even among Barque Cats, Chessie is something special. Her pedigree, skills, and intelligence, as well as the close rapport she has with her human, Janina, make her the most valuable crew member aboard the Molly Daise. And the litter of kittens in her belly only adds to her value.

Then the unthinkable happens. Chessie is kidnapped—er, catnapped—from Dr. Jared Vlast's vet clinic at Hood Station by a grizzled spacer named Carl Poindexter. But Chessie's newborn kittens turn out to be even more extraordinary than their mother. For while Chessie's connection to Janina is close and intuitive, the bond that the kitten Chester forms with Carl's son, Jubal, is downright telepathic. And when Chester is sent into space to learn his trade, neither he nor Jubal will rest until they're reunited.

But the announcement of a widespread epidemic affecting livestock on numerous planets throws their future into doubt. Suddenly the galactic government announces a plan to impound and possibly destroy all exposed animals. Not even the Barque Cats will be spared.

With the clock racing against them, Janina, Jubal, Dr. Vlast, and a handful of very special kittens will join forces with the mysterious Pshaw-Ra—an alien-looking cat with a hidden agenda—to save the Barque Cats, other animals, and quite possibly the universe as they know it from total destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently free here.

*The C.T. Ferguson Crime Novels: Books 7-9 *



  






This omnibus collects books 7-9 of the riveting C.T. Ferguson crime novels. 

C.T. is a smart and established private investigator, but even he can’t anticipate every enemy.

*Inside Cut (#7):* College hoops star Calvin Murray leads his team into the tournament. His mother hires C.T. because she fears her son has fallen in with the wrong people.

She’s right. But the problem goes way beyond basketball, and it just might swallow up Calvin and C.T. both.

*The Next Girl (#:* Pretty blonde girls are disappearing across Maryland. C.T. agrees to help Ashleigh’s distraught parents.

Then the missing girls start turning up dead. Ashleigh wasn’t the first to go missing.

And she won’t be the last.

*In the Blood (#9):* C.T. is shot and left for dead. Will he live to solve his own attempted murder?

The crime leaves two big questions. Who did it? And why?

The answers will shake the Ferguson family to its foundation.

If you like gripping mysteries, snappy dialogue, and cyber intrigue, you'll love this collection of three C.T. Ferguson crime novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of an Art Collector: A Nero Wolfe Mystery (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 14) *



  






*An art hoarder’s suspicious death paints a nasty picture for Nero Wolfe.*

No matter how fabulously he’s being courted, infamously dour “art hog” Arthur Wordell isn’t keen on favoring the new Guggenheim Museum with his extensive collection. Even at the urging of his beloved daughter, Nadia. Then, the night after the museum’s fête, Arthur takes a twenty-story plunge from the window of his Times Square office. Nadia thinks it’s no mere coincidence.

Eccentric, yes. Suicidal, no. Private investigator Nero Wolfe and his assistant, Archie Goodwin, agree. Especially after eyeballing Arthur’s enemies and sycophants, including his ex-wife, a covetous curator, a troika of obsequious advisors, and an _outré_ Greenwich Village artist anxious to see her work out of storage and on the walls of the “Guggie.”

For Wolfe, there’s a problem: Arthur didn’t leave a will. Without a beneficiary not a soul in Arthur’s circle is set to benefit from his death. Nor do they show any customary indication of guilt. If anybody can solve a seemingly unsolvable masterpiece of murder, it’s Wolfe. Unfortunately, this time, New York’s artful investigator is, admittedly, stumped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death in Ecstasy (Roderick Alleyn Book 4) *



  






*Tainted wine sends a member of a religious sect to meet her maker in a witty mystery marked by “quiet, intelligent deduction” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Did lovely Cara Quoyne get a whiff of the bitter almonds as she raised the goblet to her lips? We’ll never know: With a single sip of prussic acid she transported herself to the Hereafter.

Now Inspector Alleyn must investigate a murder at the House of the Sacred Flame, a rather quirky little religious sect in London where Cara was a novice. It seems that somebody was operating from very un-spiritual motivations . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killer Dolphin (Roderick Alleyn Book 24) *



  






The impresario Peregrine Jay has fulfilled a long-cherished dream: Thanks to a very generous gift, he now owns the Dolphin Theatre, and has restored it to its former glory. To celebrate the reopening, a no-expenses-spared production of _The Glove_, a new play about the discovery of a true Shakespearean accessory, is performed. London’s chattering classes are abuzz with gossip about the theatre, rumors about Peregrine, critiques of the play. But when murder takes center stage, everyone gets very quiet, and only Inspector Alleyn can persuade them to start chattering again—this time, with a purpose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder at the FBI (Capital Crimes Book 6)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: The death of a special agent raises suspicions of corruption in this mystery in the “dazzling series” (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

If there’s one organization you don’t want to mess with, it’s the FBI. But agents Ross Lizenby and Christine Saksis are about to rush headlong into a showdown with their own employer . . .

Special Agent George L. Pritchard was murdered on the FBI’s own shooting range, his body found hanging behind a target during a public tour of the facility. Because of the embarrassment, the FBI had to launch an investigation—but when Lizenby and Saksis are brought in on the case, they begin to suspect that the agency’s heart is not really in it. Now they must navigate the roadblocks that keep getting thrown in their way, and determine whether their ultimate loyalty is to the agency, or to the truth . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Case (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries Book 7) *



  






*Hired to find a missing novelist, Boston private investigator Carlotta Carlyle gets tangled up in a cutthroat political campaign*

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (_New York Post_).

Thea Janis was a literary Mozart. She published her first novel at age fourteen, shocking the upper crust of Boston with her frank depiction of blue-blooded indiscretions, and she seemed to have a magnificent career ahead of her. But before Thea could publish her follow-up novel, she mysteriously disappeared and was eventually named as a victim of a serial killer.

Twenty-four years later, an admirer of Thea’s comes to Carlotta claiming to have evidence that Thea is alive—and still writing. He begs Carlotta to find the onetime prodigy, but there are powerful people, including Thea’s prominent family of Boston politicians, who want Thea’s second book to stay buried. As a take-no-prisoners gubernatorial race speeds to its climax, Carlotta discovers a secret that could upend the campaign, endanger people’s lives, and rewrite literary history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Against All Enemies (Campus Book 1)*



  






*Racing from the remote, war-scarred landscapes of the Middle East to the blood-soaked chaos of the U.S.-Mexico border, #1 New York Times bestselling author Tom Clancy delivers a heart-stopping thriller that is frighteningly close to reality.*

Working behind the scenes for the CIA, ex-Navy SEAL Maxwell Moore arrives at a rendezvous to take charge of a high-ranking Taliban captive and barely escapes with his life. Undaunted, Moore is relentless in his quest to find the terrorist cell responsible, but what he discovers leads him to a much darker conspiracy in an unexpected part of the globe...

After years of planning, the Taliban have come to terms with a vicious Mexican drug cartel and agreed to supply them with opium. For the cartel, the deal means money, power, and ultimate control of the drug trade. But for the Taliban, it is a long awaited opportunity: to exploit the cartels and bring the fire of the jihad to the hearts of the infidels, striking against the very heart of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Out: A Thriller (Badlands Thriller Book 1) *



  






*From the bestselling author of the Annabelle Schwartzman series comes a chilling story of a woman with a forgotten past and a town with dark secrets.*

After surviving a car accident on an icy road in Hagen, North Dakota, Lily Baker regains consciousness with no idea where or who she is. Scattered Bible verses and the image of a man lying in a pool of blood haunt her memory.

The same night of the accident, a young woman is murdered and tossed in a dumpster. Kylie Milliard, Hagen’s only detective, doesn’t immediately recognize the victim, but Kylie soon discovers that Lily and the dead woman share a dark past…if only Lily could remember what it was.

Lily and Kylie both want answers. But Kylie has to play by the book. Lily has to play it safe. And the more Lily learns about her identity, the more she fears the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Golden Buddha (The Oregon Files Book 1)*



  






*In the first novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Oregon Files series, Chairman Juan Cabrillo and his crew are hired by the US government to free Tibet from Chinese control...*

The Corporation, a group of highly intelligent and skilled mercenaries, under the leadership of Juan Cabrillo, board a brand new ship. It's a state-of-the-art seagoing marvel with unthinkable technology at its disposal. And it's designed to look like a rusty old lumber hauler. But if Cabrillo and his team plan to make this spy ship their new headquarters, their first mission had better be a success.

With the secret backing of the US government, Cabrillo sets out to put Tibet back in the hands of the Dalai Lama by striking a deal with the Russians and the Chinese. His main negotiating chip is knowledge of a golden Buddha containing records of vast oil reserves in the disputed land. But first, he'll have to locate—and steal—the all-important artifact. And there are certain people who would do anything in their power to see him fail...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fermat's Enigma: The Epic Quest to Solve the World's Greatest Mathematical Problem*



  






xn + yn = zn, where n represents 3, 4, 5, ...no solution

"I have discovered a truly marvelous demonstration of this proposition which this margin is too narrow to contain."

With these words, the seventeenth-century French mathematician Pierre de Fermat threw down the gauntlet to future generations. What came to be known as Fermat's Last Theorem looked simple; proving it, however, became the Holy Grail of mathematics, baffling its finest minds for more than 350 years. In _Fermat's Enigma_--based on the author's award-winning documentary film, which aired on PBS's "Nova"--Simon Singh tells the astonishingly entertaining story of the pursuit of that grail, and the lives that were devoted to, sacrificed for, and saved by it. Here is a mesmerizing tale of heartbreak and mastery that will forever change your feelings about mathematics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Frontiers of the Roman Empire*



  






*“Practically all new information on the greatest empire of all and how it controlled and policed its frontiers. Absolutely fascinating!”—Books Monthly*

At its height, the Roman Empire was the greatest empire yet seen with borders stretching from the rain-swept highlands of Scotland in the north to the sun-scorched Nubian desert in the south. But how were the vast and varied stretches of frontier defined and defended?

Many of Rome’s frontier defenses have been the subject of detailed and ongoing study and scholarship. Three frontier zones are now UNESCO World Heritage sites (the Antonine Wall having recently been granted this status—the author led the bid), and there is growing interest in their study. This wide-ranging survey will describe the varying frontier systems, describing the extant remains, methods and materials of construction and highlighting the differences between various frontiers. Professor Breeze considers how the frontiers worked, discussing this in relation to the organization and structure of the Roman army, and also their impact on civilian life along the empire’s borders. He then reconsiders the question of whether the frontiers were the product of an overarching Empire-wide grand strategy, questioning Luttwak’s seminal hypothesis.

This is a detailed and wide-ranging study of the frontier systems of the Roman Empire by a leading expert. Intended for the general reader, it is sure also to be of great value for academics and students in this field. The appendixes will include a brief guide to visiting the sites today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The History of the Knights Templars*



  






The history of the Knights Templars is a remarkable story of triumphs and defeats, marked with controversies and tragedy. From their rise to their demise, Charles G. Addison captivatingly chronicles the various characters that played a role in shaping this powerful military order that reigned for almost two centuries during the Middle Ages.

Having examined scores of documents and texts, and traveled to many of the ruined fortresses and castles of the order, Addison was an expert on the Templars’ history. He insightfully details their plight in this volume, first published in 1842. Starting with the origins of the brotherhood, the foundations and ideals of the order, and their chosen symbol of the red cross, the author explains their role in protecting pilgrims traveling to the Holy Land, their feats during the Crusades, the relationships they held with various kings and church leaders, their contributions to protecting Europe from Turkish conquest and preserving Christianity in Europe and Asia, and their tragic end: stripped of their lands, tortured, and burned at the stake. 

Addison provides a clear and comprehensible account of this great religious and military fraternity of knights and monks that will engross anyone interested in their history and the Middle Ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Anne Boleyn *



  






Few queens of England are as famous as Anne Boleyn.

Yet, who was this woman? What was her life like before Henry VIII became infatuated with her? And just how influential was she in reshaping English religious and political life during the early years of the Reformation?

Marie Louise Bruce’s engrossing account of Anne Boleyn charts the rise and fall of this remarkable young woman through the course of her short life, from her early days at Hever Castle to the luxurious courts of France and England to her terrifying last days in the Tower of London.

By utilising a wealth of primary sources, including the love letters between Henry and Anne along with innumerable documents written by courtiers and ambassadors, Bruce brings to life the splendour of the Tudor court and its most famous king and queen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Remarkable Journeys of the Second World War: A Collection of Untold Stories*



  






Inspired by conversations with many veterans following the publication of her grandfather's wartime memoir, Victoria Panton-Bacon has gathered a moving collection of stories. These are stories of bravery, sadness, horror, doubt and longing, from ordinary people who lived under the long shadows cast by World War II and whose young lives were changed irrevocably. These were the young of a different age when work for most began at fourteen, and the world conspired to thrust them into the jaws of conflict. For them, war, the ultimate leveller, threw them into remarkable times, whether they were a merchant seaman, army officer, pilot, young Jewish girl, code breaker or Home Guard recruit. This remarkable collection of experiences also includes the heart-stopping account of Noble Frankland, director of the Imperial War Museum (1960-1982). From one extraordinary story to the next, this is an important and immersive book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dirty Wars: The World Is a Battlefield*



  






*A New York Times bestseller
Now also an Oscar-nominated documentary*

In _Dirty Wars_, Jeremy Scahill, author of the _New York Times_ bestseller _Blackwater_, takes us inside America's new covert wars. The foot soldiers in these battles operate globally and inside the United States with orders from the White House to do whatever is necessary to hunt down, capture or kill individuals designated by the president as enemies.

Drawn from the ranks of the Navy SEALs, Delta Force, former Blackwater and other private security contractors, the CIA's Special Activities Division and the Joint Special Operations Command ( JSOC), these elite soldiers operate worldwide, with thousands of secret commandos working in more than one hundred countries. Funded through "black budgets," Special Operations Forces conduct missions in denied areas, engage in targeted killings, snatch and grab individuals and direct drone, AC-130 and cruise missile strikes. While the Bush administration deployed these ghost militias, President Barack Obama has expanded their operations and given them new scope and legitimacy.

_Dirty Wars_ follows the consequences of the declaration that "the world is a battlefield," as Scahill uncovers the most important foreign policy story of our time. From Afghanistan to Yemen, Somalia and beyond, Scahill reports from the frontlines in this high-stakes investigation and explores the depths of America's global killing machine. He goes beneath the surface of these covert wars, conducted in the shadows, outside the range of the press, without effective congressional oversight or public debate. And, based on unprecedented access, Scahill tells the chilling story of an American citizen marked for assassination by his own government.

As US leaders draw the country deeper into conflicts across the globe, setting the world stage for enormous destabilization and blowback, Americans are not only at greater risk -- we are changing as a nation. Scahill unmasks the shadow warriors who prosecute these secret wars and puts a human face on the casualties of unaccountable violence that is now official policy: victims of night raids, secret prisons, cruise missile attacks and drone strikes, and whole classes of people branded as "suspected militants." Through his brave reporting, Scahill exposes the true nature of the dirty wars the United States government struggles to keep hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Great War of Our Time: The CIA's Fight Against Terrorism--From al Qa'ida to ISIS*



  






*Like See No Evil and At the Center of the Storm, this is a vivid and gripping account of the Central Intelligence Agency, a life of secrets, and a war in the shadows.*

Called the "Bob Gates of his generation" by Politico, Michael Morell was a top CIA officer who played a critical role in the most important counterterrorism events of the past two decades. Morell was by President Bush's side on 9/11/01 when terrorists struck America and in the White House Situation Room advising President Obama on 5/1/11 when America struck back-killing Usama bin Ladin. From the subway bombings in London to the terrorist attacks in Benghazi, Morell always seemed to find himself on the cusp of history.

A superb intelligence analyst and briefer, Morell now presents _The Great War of Our Time_, where he uses his talents to offer an unblinking and insightful assessment of CIA's counterterrorism successes and failures of the past twenty years and, perhaps most important, shows readers that the threat of terrorism did not die with Bin Ladin in Abbottabad. Morell illuminates new, growing threats from terrorist groups that, if unaddressed, could leave the country vulnerable to attacks that would dwarf 9/11 in magnitude.

He writes of secret, back-channel negotiations he conducted with foreign spymasters and regime leaders in a desperate attempt to secure a peaceful outcome to unrest launched during the "Arab Spring." Morell describes how efforts to throw off the shackles of oppression have too often resulted in broken nation states unable or unwilling to join the fight against terrorism.

Along the way Morell provides intimate portraits of the leadership styles of figures ranging from Presidents Bush and Obama, CIA directors Tenet, Goss, Hayden, Petraeus, Panetta, and Brennan, and a host of others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Phantoms: A Thriller *



  






They found the town silent, apparently abandoned. Then they found the first body, strangely swollen and still warm. One hundred fifty were dead, 350 missing. But the terror had only begun in the tiny mountain town of Snowfield, California.

At first they thought it was the work of a maniac. Or terrorists. Or toxic contamination. Or a bizarre new disease.

But then they found the truth. And they saw it in the flesh. And it was worse than anything any of them had ever imagined...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hobbit: 75th Anniversary Edition *



  






This deluxe hardcover edition of J.R.R. Tolkien's classic prelude to his _Lord of the Rings_ trilogy contains a short introduction by Christopher Tolkien, a reset text incorporating the most up-to-date corrections, and all of Tolkien’s own drawings and full-color illustrations, including the rare “Mirkwood” piece.

J.R.R. Tolkien's own description for the original edition: "If you care for journeys there and back, out of the comfortable Western world, over the edge of the Wild, and home again, and can take an interest in a humble hero (blessed with a little wisdom and a little courage and considerable good luck), here is a record of such a journey and such a traveler. The period is the ancient time between the age of Faerie and the dominion of men, when the famous forest of Mirkwood was still standing, and the mountains were full of danger. In following the path of this humble adventurer, you will learn by the way (as he did) -- if you do not already know all about these things -- much about trolls, goblins, dwarves, and elves, and get some glimpses into the history and politics of a neglected but important period. For Mr. Bilbo Baggins visited various notable persons; conversed with the dragon, Smaug the Magnificent; and was present, rather unwillingly, at the Battle of the Five Armies. This is all the more remarkable, since he was a hobbit. Hobbits have hitherto been passed over in history and legend, perhaps because they as a rule preferred comfort to excitement. But this account, based on his personal memoirs, of the one exciting year in the otherwise quiet life of Mr. Baggins will give you a fair idea of the estimable people now (it is said) becoming rather rare. They do not like noise."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cold Between: A Central Corps Novel*



  






*From debut author Elizabeth Bonesteel, *_*The Cold Between*_* is the start to a stellar military science fiction series that combines hints of mystery and romance with action and adventure in the tradition of Elizabeth Moon, Linnea Sinclair, and Lois McMaster Bujold.*

When her crewmate, Danny, is murdered on the colony of Volhynia, Central Corps chief engineer, Commander Elena Shaw, is shocked to learn the main suspect is her lover, Treiko Zajec. She knows Trey is innocent—he was with her when Danny was killed. So who is the real killer and why are the cops framing an innocent man?

Retracing Danny’s last hours, they discover that his death may be tied to a mystery from the past: the explosion of a Central Corps starship at a wormhole near Volhynia. For twenty-five years, the Central Gov has been lying about the tragedy, even willing to go to war with the outlaw PSI to protect their secrets.

With the authorities closing in, Elena and Trey head to the wormhole, certain they’ll find answers on the other side. But the truth that awaits them is far more terrifying than they ever imagined . . . a conspiracy deep within Central Gov that threatens all of human civilization throughout the inhabited reaches of the galaxy—and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night Passage (Jesse Stone Novels Book 1)*



  






*Robert B. Parker introduces readers to police chief Jesse Stone in the first novel in the beloved mystery series—a New York Times bestseller.*

After a busted marriage kicks his drinking problem into overdrive and the LAPD unceremoniously dumps him, thirty-five-year-old Jesse Stone’s future looks bleak. So he’s shocked when a small Massachusetts town called Paradise recruits him as police chief. He can’t help wondering if this job is a genuine chance to start over, the kind of offer he can’t refuse.

Once on board, Jesse doesn’t have to look for trouble in Paradise: it comes to him. For what is on the surface a quiet New England community quickly proves to be a crucible of political and moral corruption—replete with triple homicide, tight Boston mob ties, flamboyantly errant spouses, maddened militiamen and a psychopath-about-town who has fixed his violent sights on the new lawman. Against all this, Jesse stands utterly alone, with no one to trust—even he and the woman he’s seeing are like ships passing in the night. He finds he must test his mettle and powers of command to emerge a local hero—or the deadest of dupes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Angel: Act I (An Isabella Rose Thriller Book 1)*



  






White light. Heat. A drawn-out moment of complete silence. And then the screaming starts.

An Underground carriage in London is destroyed by a suicide bomber. The injured and the dead litter the platform. But as a crowd forms at street level, Michael Pope knows that this is only the beginning.

Pope, head of top-secret Group Fifteen, is tasked with finding the perpetrators of this atrocity and bringing them to justice, any way he can. He knows that the answers to many of his questions will lie at the end of the money trail, but he also knows that whoever funded and organised the attack will kill again for their freedom.

This is an operation that requires a very special kind of agent. Pope needs someone who exists outside of normality. Someone who floats above it, treading softly through a fractured life.

He needs the Angel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Long Goodbye: A Novel (Philip Marlowe series Book 6) *



  






*Crime fiction master Raymond Chandler's sixth novel featuring Philip Marlowe, the "quintessential urban private eye" (Los Angeles Times).* 

In noir master Raymond Chandler's _The Long Goodbye_, Philip Marlowe befriends a down on his luck war veteran with the scars to prove it. Then he finds out that Terry Lennox has a very wealthy nymphomaniac wife, whom he divorced and remarried and who ends up dead. And now Lennox is on the lam and the cops and a crazy gangster are after Marlowe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hustler *



  






*"A wonderful hymn to the last true era when men of substance played pool with a vengeance."* – _Time Out_


When it was first published in 1959, _The Hustler_ was the first--and the best--novel written about billiards in the 400-year history of the game. The book quickly won a respected readership and later an audience for the movie with the same name starring Paul Newman and Jackie Gleason.

_The Hustler_ is about the victories and losses of one "Fast" Eddie Felson, a poolroom hustler who travels from town to town conning strangers into thinking they could beat him at the game when in fact, he is a skillful player who has never lost a game. Until he meets his match in Minnesota Fats, the true king of the poolroom, causing his life to change drastically. This is a classic tale of a man's struggle with his soul and his self-esteem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Queen's Gambit*



  






*Netflix’s most watched limited series to date! The thrilling novel of one young woman’s journey through the worlds of chess and drug addiction.*

When eight-year-old Beth Harmon’s parents are killed in an automobile accident, she’s placed in an orphanage in Mount Sterling, Kentucky. Plain and shy, Beth learns to play chess from the janitor in the basement and discovers she is a prodigy. Though penniless, she is desperate to learn more—and steals a chess magazine and enough money to enter a tournament. Beth also steals some of her foster mother’s tranquilizers to which she is becoming addicted.

At thirteen, Beth wins the chess tournament. By the age of sixteen she is competing in the US Open Championship and, like Fast Eddie in _The Hustler_, she hates to lose. By eighteen she is the US champion—and Russia awaits . . .

Fast-paced and elegantly written, _The Queen’s Gambit _is a thriller masquerading as a chess novel—one that’s sure to keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Black Rifle*



  






*The #1 Amazon Bestseller in Criminology (Kindle Store) and Conventional Weapons & Warfare History (Kindle Store) explores American gun culture in a thriller that moves faster than a bullet and hits just as hard.*

There are over 300 million guns in the United States. Imagine having to find just one. This is the problem rookie ATF Agent Miranda Lopez faces.

There has been another mass shooting in America, and thirteen people are dead. But this time, it is different because one of the victims is the daughter of Marco Barros, a powerful pro-gun rights senator. The killer is still at large. Their identity and motive remain a mystery. Miranda's only lead is the murder weapon: an AR-15, a.k.a. the "black rifle."

Forced to work with Cal, a mysterious private sector mercenary hired by Senator Barros, her search for the rifle will take her across the country: from the crumbling city blocks of South Central, California to the frigid streets of South Side, Chicago to a sun-baked Arizona militia compound to the polished halls of power of Washington, D.C.

As she unravels a shocking grander conspiracy behind the shooting-- a dark secret that the powerful will do anything to keep hidden-- Miranda risks losing everything she loves...

In a country where the truth often has dangerous consequences, how far will one woman go for justice?

Black Rifle takes the reader through a series of interlocking power struggles: the gun trade, the US border, prison cell blocks, city streets ruled by drug gangs, the business of religion, Washington, D.C., and more. It's a mystery, a thriller, and a social novel all at once, with small, human figures moving and interacting within a massive landscape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In the Shadow of Gold: A Tale of the Lost Confederate Treasure *



  






*April 1865. Richmond, Virginia. Two trains. One treasure. And a question worth millions.*

As the US Civil War was drawing to a close, and Grant was about to take Richmond, two trains left the city in the dark of night. One carried Confederate President Jefferson Davis and his cabinet. The other carried the Confederate Treasury guarded by a young midshipman from the CSA Navy. A few weeks later, Davis was captured by Federal troops near Irwinville, Georgia, and the treasure…was gone. People have been speculating on what happened to the Confederate treasure for decades.

_In The Shadow of Gold_ offers a fresh interpretation of this on-going mystery—imagining what could have happened to the millions in lost gold, silver, and jewelry, and the lives it could have changed for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Weekends at Bellevue: Nine Years on the Night Shift at the Psych ER*



  






Julie Holland thought she knew what crazy was. Then she came to Bellevue. For nine eventful years, Dr. Holland was the weekend physician in charge of the psychiatric emergency room at New York City’s Bellevue Hospital. In this absorbing memoir, Holland recounts stories from her vast case files that are alternately terrifying, tragically comic, and profoundly moving: the serial killer, the naked man barking like a dog in Times Square, the schizophrenic begging for an injection of club soda to quiet the voices in his head, the subway conductor who helplessly watched a young woman pushed into the path of his train. Writing with uncommon candor, Holland supplies not only a page-turner with all the fast-paced immediacy of a TV medical drama but also a fascinating glimpse into the inner lives of doctors who struggle to maintain perspective in a world where sanity is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mayo Clinic Guide to Arthritis: Managing Joint Pain for an Active Life *



  






*A guide to living well with this common—and complex—condition from“one of the most reliable, respected health resources that Americans have” (Publishers Weekly).*

From the doctors at Mayo Clinic—the top-ranked hospital in the country according to _US News & World Report_—this book is a complete guide to understanding and living with arthritis. Find the latest expertise on various forms of arthritis, medications and other treatment options, and self-care to successfully manage joint pain and stay active and independent.

If you have joint pain, you know it can lead to frustrating limitations in daily life. In fact, this complex group of joint diseases—osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, and many other forms—is the most common cause of disability in the United States. But living with it doesn’t have to mean sitting on the sidelines. This book offers the same expert knowledge that Mayo Clinic doctors, nurses and therapists use in caring for patients. _Mayo Clinic Guide to Arthritis_:

• Breaks down different forms of arthritis and joint pain to help you understand their causes, their signs and symptoms, and what each may mean for your health
• Explores the latest in arthritis treatments, including new medications to slow or stop the disease, improved options for joint surgery, joint injections, and evidence-based guidance on pain control and integrative medicine
• Provides practical tips for living with arthritis while exercising, traveling, or working
• Offers useful advice on diet, mental health, and protecting your joints


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Stalker: The Disturbing Life and Chilling Crimes of Richard Ramirez *



  






*The definitive account of the notorious California serial killer examines the psychology of a murderer, his crimes, and his cult following*

Decades after Richard Ramirez left thirteen dead and paralyzed the city of Los Angeles in the 1980s, his name is still synonymous with fear, torture, and sadistic murder. Philip Carlo’s classic _The Night Stalker,_ based on years of meticulous research and extensive interviews with Ramirez, revealed the killer and his horrifying crimes to be even more chilling than anyone could have imagined. From watching his cousin commit murder at age eleven to his nineteen death sentences to the juror who fell in love with him, the story of Ramirez is a bizarre and spellbinding descent into the very heart of human evil.

After _The Night Stalker _was first published, thousands of women from all over the world contacted Carlo, begging to be put in touch with the killer. Carlo interviewed them and presents their disturbing stories in this updated edition along with an exclusive death row interview where the killer himself gives his thoughts on the “Ramirez Groupies” —and what he thinks they really want.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*America's Hidden History: Untold Tales of the First Pilgrims, Fighting Women, and Forgotten Founders Who Shaped a Nation*



  






Kenneth C. Davis, author of the phenomenal _New York Times_ bestseller _Don't Know Much About History_, presents a collection of extraordinary stories, each detailing an overlooked episode that shaped the nation's destiny and character. Davis's dramatic narratives set the record straight, busting myths and bringing to light little-known but fascinating facts from a time when the nation's fate hung in the balance.

Spanning a period from the Spanish arrival in America to George Washington's inauguration in 1789, _America's Hidden History_ details these episodes, among others:


The story of the first real Pilgrims in America, who were wine-making French Huguenots, not dour English Separatists
The coming-of-age story of Queen Isabella, who suggested that Columbus pack the moving mess hall of pigs that may have spread disease to many Native Americans
The long, bloody relationship between the Pilgrims and Indians that runs counter to the idyllic scene of the Thanksgiving feast
The little-known story of George Washington as a headstrong young soldier who committed a war crime, signed a confession, and started a war!
Full of color, intrigue, and human interest, _America's Hidden History_ is an iconoclastic look at America's past, connecting some of the dots between history and today's headlines, proving why Davis is truly America's Teacher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gettysburg's Peach Orchard: Longstreet, Sickles, and the Bloody Fight for the "Commanding Ground" Along the Emmitsburg Road *



  






*A “fascinating illumination of little-known accounts and personalities” by two experts on the Battle of Gettysburg (Civil War News).*

The historiography of Gettysburg’s second day is usually dominated by the Union’s successful defense of Little Round Top—but the day’s most influential action occurred nearly one mile west along the Emmitsburg Road, in farmer Joseph Sherfy’s peach orchard. This is the first full-length study of this pivotal action.

On July 2, 1863, Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee ordered skeptical subordinate Lt. Gen. James Longstreet to launch a massive assault against the Union left flank. The offensive was intended to seize the Peach Orchard and surrounding ground for use as an artillery position to support the ongoing attack. However, Union Maj. Gen. Daniel Sickles, a scheming former congressman from New York, misinterpreted his orders and occupied the orchard first.

What followed was some of Gettysburg’s bloodiest and most controversial fighting. General Sickles’s questionable advance forced Longstreet’s artillery and infantry to fight for every inch of ground to Cemetery Ridge. The Confederate attack crushed the Peach Orchard salient and other parts of the Union line, threatening the left flank of Maj. Gen. George Meade’s army. The command decisions made in and around the Sherfy property influenced actions on every part of the battlefield. The occupation of the high ground at the Peach Orchard helped General Lee rationalize ordering the tragic July 3 assault known as Pickett’s Charge.

This richly detailed study is based on scores of primary accounts and a deep understanding of the terrain. The authors, both Gettysburg Licensed Battlefield Guides, combine the military aspects of the fighting with human interest stories, in a balanced treatment of the bloody attack and defense of Gettysburg’s Peach Orchard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Idaho Falls: The Untold Story of America's First Nuclear Accident*



  






*The little-known true story of a mysterious nuclear reactor disaster—years before Three Mile Island, Chernobyl, or Fukushima.*

Before the Three Mile Island incident or the Chernobyl disaster, the world’s first nuclear reactor meltdown to claim lives happened on US soil. Chronicled here for the first time is the strange tale of SL-1, an experimental military reactor located in Idaho’s Lost River Desert that exploded on the night of January 3, 1961, killing the three crewmembers on duty.

Through exclusive interviews with the victims’ families and friends, firsthand accounts from rescue workers and nuclear industry insiders, and extensive research into official documents, journalist William McKeown probes the many questions surrounding this devastating blast that have gone unanswered for decades.

From reports of faulty design and mismanagement to incompetent personnel and even rumors of sabotage after a failed love affair, these plausible explanations raise startling new questions about whether the truth was deliberately suppressed to protect the nuclear energy industry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Warfare *



  






*“An “insightful and informative” overview of the role of tanks in combat from the First World War to the present day (Dennis Showalter, author of Armor and Blood).*

The story of the battlefield in the twentieth century was dominated by a handful of developments. Foremost of these was the introduction and refinement of tanks. In _Tank Warfare_, Jeremy Black, a recipient of the Samuel Eliot Morison Prize from the Society for Military History, offers a comprehensive global account of the history of tanks and armored warfare in the twentieth and twenty-first centuries.

First introduced onto the battlefield during World War I, tanks represented the reconciliation of firepower and mobility and immediately seized the imagination of commanders and commentators concerned about the constraints of ordinary infantry. The developments of technology and tactics in the interwar years were realized in the German _blitzkrieg_ in World War II and beyond. Yet the account of armor on the battlefield is a tale of limitations and defeats as well as of potential and achievements. _Tank Warfare_ examines the traditional narrative of armored warfare while at the same time challenging it, and Black suggests that tanks were no “silver bullet” on the battlefield. Instead, their success was based on their inclusion in the general mix of weaponry available to commanders and the context in which they were used.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crimson Death (Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Book 25) *



  






Anita has never seen Damian, her vampire servant, in such a state. The rising sun doesn’t usher in the peaceful death that he desperately needs. Instead, he’s being bombarded with violent nightmares and blood sweats. 

And now, with Damian at his most vulnerable, Anita needs him the most. The vampire who created him, who subjected him to centuries of torture, might be losing control, allowing rogue vampires to run wild and break one of their kind’s few strict taboos.

Some say love is a great motivator, but hatred gets the job done, too. And when Anita joins forces with her friend Edward to stop the carnage, Damian will be at their side, even if it means traveling back to the land where all his nightmares spring from...a place that couldn’t be less welcoming to a vampire, an assassin, and a necromancer: Ireland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dutch Shoe Mystery: A Problem in Deduction *



  






*A pre-op murder leads to a hospital whodunit for Ellery Queen—from the author hailed as “the most important American in mystery fiction” (Otto Penzler).* The son of a police detective, Ellery Queen grew up in a bloody atmosphere. Since he started lending his deductive powers to the New York City homicide squad, he has seen more than his fair share of mangled corpses. Though he is accustomed to gore, the thought of seeing a living person sliced open makes him ill. So when a doctor invites him to sit in on an operation, Queen braces his stomach. As it happens, his stomach is spared, but his brain must go to work. The patient is Abigail Doorn, a millionairess in a diabetic coma. To prepare her for surgery, the hospital staff has stabilized her blood sugar level and wheeled her to the operating theater—but just before the first incision, the doctors realize she is dead, strangled while lying unconscious on her gurney. Queen came to the hospital to watch surgeons work, but now it’s his time to operate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Egyptian Cross Mystery*



  






*One of the great Golden Age detectives is back in a mystery that “pioneered a style which countless writers would follow in the decades to come” (American Culture).*
It’s Christmas in Chicago, and Inspector Richard Queen is enjoying a busman’s holiday at a conference on gangland violence—but his son, amateur sleuth Ellery, isbored silly. Until, that is, Ellery reads of an unusual killing in rural Arroyo, West Virginia: A schoolmaster has been found beheaded and crucified. Ellery hustles his father into his roadster and heads east, since there is nothing he’d like better for Christmas than a juicy, gruesome puzzle. When the Queens arrive in Arroyo, they learn that the victim was an eccentric atheist, but not the sort to make enemies. What initially looks to be the work of a sadistic cult turns out to be something far more sinister. In the months ahead, more victims will turn up all over the world—all killed in the same horrifying manner. It will take several bodies before Queen divines the clue that unlocks the mystery of the Christmas crucifixion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The American Gun Mystery*



  






*When a Western movie star is gunned down at a rodeo, the legendary detective Ellery Queen saddles up to catch the killer.*
Buck Horne has roped thousands of cattle, slugged his way out of dozens of saloons, and shot plenty of men dead in the street—but always on the backlot. He is a celluloid cowboy, and his career is nearly kaput. The real box office draw is his daughter, Kit, a brawling beauty who can outshoot any rascal the studio has to offer. Desperate for a comeback, Buck joins Wild Bill Grant’s traveling rodeo for a show in New York, hoping to impress Hollywood and land one last movie contract. But he has scarcely mounted his horse when he falls to the dirt. It wasn’t age that made him slip—it was the bullet in his heart. Watching from the stands are Ellery Queen, debonair sleuth, and his police detective father. They are New Yorkers through and through, but to solve the rodeo killing, the Queens must learn to talk cowboy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Chinese Orange Mystery *



  






Mandarin Press is a premier publishing house for foreign literature, but to those at the top of this enterprise, there is little more beautiful than a rare stamp. As Donald Kirk, publisher and philatelist, prepares his office for a banquet, an unfamiliar man comes to call. No one recognizes him, but Kirk’s staff is used to strange characters visiting their boss, so Kirk’s secretary asks him to wait in the anteroom. Within an hour, the mysterious visitor is dead on the floor, head bashed in with a fireplace poker, and everything in the anteroom has been quite literally turned upside down. The rug is backwards; the furniture is backwards; even the dead man’s clothes have been put on front-to-back. As debonair detective Ellery Queen pries into the secrets of Mandarin Press, every clue he finds is topsy-turvy. The great sleuth must tread lightly, for walking backwards is a surefire way to step off a cliff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dragon's Teeth*



  






After the death of his longtime friend Inspector Rummell, Ellery Queen drops in on Rummell’s son, a struggling lawyer named Beau. Before their meal is through, Queen and young Rummell are partners in a newly minted company: Ellery Queen, Confidential Investigations. Rummell promises not to burden Queen with any of the work—he only wants to capitalize on the name of the world-famous amateur sleuth. But when they are hired by an eccentric millionaire who refuses to say just why he wants their services, Rummell has no choice but to turn to Queen for help. And when their client dies at sea, they discover that the wealthy old man had countless enemies who might have put him out of his misery—most of them within his own family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Calamity Town*



  






*In post-Depression America, an amateur sleuth uncovers a small town’s dark side in “the best mystery produced by Ellery Queen” (The New York Times).*
At the tail end of the long summer of 1940, there is nowhere in the country more charming than Wrightsville. The Depression has abated, and for the first time in years the city is booming. There is hope in Wrightsville, but Ellery Queen has come looking for death. The mystery author is hoping for fodder for a novel, and he senses the corruption that lurks beneath the apple pie façade. He rents a house owned by the town’s first family, whose three daughters star in most of the local gossip. One is fragile, left at the altar three years ago and never recovered. Another is engaged to the city’s rising political star, an upright man who’s already boring her. And then there’s Lola, the divorced, bohemian black sheep. Together, they make a volatile combination. Once he sees the ugliness in Wrightsville, Queen sits back—waiting for the crime to come to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ten Days' Wonder*



  






*When an amnesiac friend wakes up with blood on his hands—and it seems to be someone else’s—Ellery Queen takes the case in this “enigmatic entertainment” (Kirkus Reviews).*
Howard Van Horn wakes up in a Bowery flophouse. His knuckles are bruised, his head is bloodied, all his valuables are gone, and he has a strong urge to leap out the window. He has been unconscious for nineteen days—another in a long line of amnesiac episodes that have destroyed this once-promising sculptor. As he comes to grips with this latest blackout, he realizes something awful. The blood on his clothes suggests that another life has been wrecked. Van Horn goes to an old friend, amateur sleuth Ellery Queen, who works hand in hand with the New York Police Department. Though Queen has solved countless murders, never before has he been asked to determine whether a crime was committed at all. To get to the root of the sculptor’s attacks, Queen forces him to return to Boston, to confront a family secret so dark that Van Horn’s mind destroyed itself rather than face it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat of Many Tails*



  






*The famous sleuth comes out of retirement to help his father hunt down a New York City serial killer: “Marvelous . . . one of his best” (Classic Mysteries).*
In the dog days of August, it is no surprise to see New Yorkers perspire. But this summer, a killer called the Cat gives the city a new reason to sweat. He selects his victims seemingly at random and strangles them, then escapes without leaving a clue. As the death toll climbs, and the press whips the public into horrified frenzy, Gotham teeters on the edge of anarchy. Ellery Queen, the brilliant amateur sleuth, has gone into retirement when the Cat begins to kill. As his father, a seasoned homicide detective, leads the investigation into the murder, Ellery tries to avoid getting involved. But as the body count rises, he can no longer resist the urge to hunt. The Queens are known for their curiosity—and everyone knows how curiosity can affect a cat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inspector Queen's Own Case*



  






*The celebrated sleuth’s father, retired Inspector Richard Queen, is called back to service to catch a devious black-market murderer.*

When unmarried women get into trouble, A. Burt Finner is waiting at the hospital to save them. This greasy-lipped fat man knows all about babies: how to change them, how to feed them—and how to sell them to the highest bidder. He buys low, getting them from their distressed mothers just a few hours after birth, and sells high to millionaires who are unable to have children of their own. When one of these infants dies just a few months after its sale, the new family is shocked by the tragedy. Only the newborn’s nurse recognizes the death as murder.

The nurse reaches out to Inspector Richard Queen, the recently retired father of the legendary amateur sleuth Ellery. Given that his son is out of town, the inspector leaps at a chance to solve this chilling mystery on his own—only to find himself falling head over heels for the baby’s caretaker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Player on the Other Side*



  






*On the sprawling estate of a bizarre wealthy family, a series of cryptic notes brings deadly regards in this classic from a legendary mystery author.*

York Square is a tidy private garden surrounded by four matching castles, each inhabited by a different branch of the York family. There’s Robert, commanding and icy; Myra, gentle and ill; Emily, who would prefer to live in a cottage; and Percival, who has many personal secrets. Watching them all is the gardener, Walt, who sees more than any of them realize. When an anonymous scribe starts sending him letters of praise, Walt is happier than he’s ever been. But when a strange card marked with the letter _J _heralds the death of Robert, the happy garden begins to wilt.

Unlocking the puzzle of the bizarre notes falls to the legendary Ellery Queen. He finds that the Yorks are locked in a ghoulish bargain—one that can only be escaped by death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*And on the Eighth Day*



  






*Death Valley lives up to its name when a murder draws Ellery Queen into the strange practices of a religious cult.*

It’s 1943, the war is raging, and sleuthing scribe Ellery Queen wants to do his bit. After a tortuous cross-country drive, he takes a job writing scripts for a Hollywood propaganda house—twelve hours a day of hack work that quickly turns his mind to jelly. After a few weeks, he is so worn down that he can type nothing but gibberish, and he decides to drive home. The trouble starts as soon as he reaches the desert.

His ancient roadster breaks down on the edge of Death Valley. Wandering in search of help, he is saved by a man known as the Teacher, who takes him to an oasis called Quenan. Here, Queen finds a bizarre, reclusive cult that seems to have come straight out of the ancient past. A murder has been committed in the desert, and the Quenanites plan on delivering some Old Testament justice. Queen is just the detective they’ve been waiting for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fourth Side of the Triangle*



  






*A fashion designer’s murder draws legendary sleuth Ellery Queen into a New York society family’s tangled web of secrets.*

Ever since New York was Nieuw Amsterdam, the McKells have been building their fortune. Combining Scottish thrift with American know-how, they built an empire that, by the 1930s, stretched across the globe. No one in the family found more success than Ashton McKell, an entrepreneur who counts his wealth in the hundreds of millions, who smokes twenty cigars a day, and whose only problem is his son Dane, an adventurous soul who shocks his father by giving up business for the disgraceful pursuit of writing. Despite their differences, Dane loves his father. He is shocked when he learns the old man is having an affair—and thunderstruck when Ashton is accused of murder.

When his father’s mistress is found dead, Dane will do anything to free Ashton. And no detective is more suited to this puzzling case of blackmail, lust, and greed than the singular Ellery Queen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Study in Terror*



  






*Based on the Sherlock Holmes film: Ellery Queen matches wits with the Baker Street sleuth to unmask Jack the Ripper.*

Ellery Queen is struggling over his latest book when a friend brings him a mystery. It is a journal, written by a Victorian doctor, of reports on the remarkable adventures of his close friend, a brilliant detective named Sherlock Holmes. Queen’s surprise turns to amazement as he turns its pages and discovers the lost story of Sherlock Holmes’s greatest case: the pursuit of Jack the Ripper. From the brothels and back alleys of fog-choked Whitechapel to the manor of one of England’s greatest families, Holmes and Dr. Watson chase history’s most fearsome killer. But it will take the brilliance of Ellery Queen to solve the case once and for all.

Based on the Sherlock Holmes film _A Study in Terror_, this collaboration between two of the world’s greatest detectives is one of the most original mystery novels of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The House of Brass*



  






*Newlyweds Richard Queen and his wife are invited to a dead man’s treasure hunt in a mystery that’s “incredibly intricate; in other words Queentessential” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Ellery Queen is vacationing in Istanbul when he learns that his aging father, the retired police inspector Richard Queen, is getting married. The world-famous sleuth rushes home to congratulate the happy couple and enjoy the unique experience of giving his father away to the bride. The honeymoon over, Richard and his new wife return home to find an envelope containing a $100 bill and half of a $1,000 bill—a down payment for one of the most puzzling cases the Queen men will ever encounter.

Accompanying the money is a letter summoning Inspector Queen and his spouse to a peculiar vacation in the wilds of New York. Also invited are a con man, a country doctor, a charitable spinster, and a few other disreputable characters who have been assembled for a weekend of murder and mystery they will never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cop Out *



  






*To escape a manhunt, a gang of killers takes a cop’s daughter hostage*

After years of toil for Aztec Paper Products, Thomas Howland only makes $112.90 per week. When it comes time for the company to compensate its workers, he is in charge of carrying the payroll: $24,000 in cold hard cash. Eventually, Howland is overcome by temptation. In exchange for a promised cut of the spoils, he hands the payroll over to a gang of thieves—but they reward him with 3 bullets in the heart. The heat is on, and the killers take refuge in the only thing they can: crime.

Wesley Malone is a small-town cop, as tough and honest as they come. When the criminals kidnap his daughter as part of a desperate attempt to avoid the law, he feels afraid for the first time—not for himself, but for his little girl. Malone is determined to instill fear in this gang of thugs as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Man's Tale *



  






*A fixer hunts down a man in Europe for the sake of his lover’s fortune*

In 1943, Barney Street was flying a bombing mission over Holland when the Germans knocked his plane out of the sky. He bailed out at the last minute and was rescued from the Nazis by a Czech officer named Milo Hacha. Decades later, Street is dead, and his widow is desperate to get her greedy mitts on his estate. There’s just one problem: His will leaves every cent to Hacha, who disappeared years ago. Street’s widow hires her lover, Steve Longacre, to go to Europe in search of the missing benefactor. If he’s dead, all is well. If not, Longacre will have to kill him.

From Holland to Switzerland and beyond the Iron Curtain, Longacre stalks the Czech’s trail. He may have come for money, but he’ll be lucky to escape with his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Choke *



  






*A standalone novel from Stuart Woods, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Stone Barrington and Holly Barker series...*

Murder is not a spectator sport.

Chuck Chandler has choked on more than one occasion—first as a pro tennis player at Wimbledon, then as a womanizing coach at posh tennis clubs around the country. Now at Key West's Old Racquet Club, Chuck gets involved with the wrong married woman—the enticing Clare Carras, married to an enigmatic older man—and soon he is in way over his head.

Enter Tommy Sculley, a retired New York homicide detective who has just joined the Key West force, and his young green partner, Daryl Haynes, who turns out to be smarter than he looks. Up to their necks in an investigation of a bizarre apparent homicide, the two detectives barely keep afloat in murky waters. Events take them from the Florida Keys to Los Angeles and back, as a plot emerges that involves not only the dangerous Clare, but a furious West Coast mob boss determined to get back what is his at any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Those Jensen Boys! *



  






*Luck Of The Draw*

Their father is Luke Jensen, supposedly killed in the Civil War. Their uncle Smoke is one of the fiercest gunfighters the west has ever known. It’s no surprise that the inseparable Ace and Chance Jensen have a knack for taking risks—even if they have to blast their way out of them. Chance is a bit of a hothead, good with his gun and his fists. Ace is more of a thinker, sharp as a snake bite and just as deadly quick. Their skills are put to the test when two young ladies ask them to protect their struggling stagecoach line from a ruthless, bloodthirsty mine owner with money, power—and enough hired killers to slaughter half the territory.

Those Jensen boys have to ask themselves: _What would Smoke Jensen do?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rimfire (Those Jensen Boys! Book 2)*



  






Smoke Jensen was a towering Western hero. Now his two freewheeling, long-lost nephews, Ace and Chance Jensen, are blazing a legendary trail of their own…

Riverboat gambling is a blast, until hot-headed Chance finds out just what he won in his final hand against a Missouri River gambler named Haggarty. Chance’s “prize” is a beautiful Chinese slave girl named Ling. The twins want to set Ling free and keep their cash, but at Fort Benton, Ling gives them the slip, robbing them blind. When they hunt her down in Rimfire, Montana, she’s with Haggarty, lining up their next mark.

*What Would Smoke Jensen Do?*

Ace and Chance want payback. So does hardcase Leo Belmont, who’s come all the way from San Francisco with a grudge and a couple of kill-crazy hired guns. Belmont wants revenge, and Ace and Chance are in the way.

*Probably This.*

Soon the boys are fighting alongside Ling and Haggarty. Because it doesn’t matter now who’s right and who’s wrong—blazing guns and flying lead are laying down the law…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Twelve Dead Men (Those Jensen Boys! Book 3)*



  






*In this western by the bestselling authors of Rimfire, twin gunfighters have their say when an executed killer’s brother plots revenge.*

In a court of law, it takes twelve jurors to convict a killer. Two of them are Jensens. It all started when those Jensen boys, Ace and Chance, got roped into jury duty. It should have ended when justice was served with the killer dancing on the end of a rope. But no. This is just the beginning of the death sentence for Ace, Chance, and the other ten terrified jurors.

He’s one of the most notorious outlaws in the west. He’s also the brother of the hanged killer. Now he’s here in town—and plans to slaughter the jurors, one by one. There’s just one hitch:

Ace and Chance aren’t getting ready for judgment day. They’re gunning for justice—Jensen style…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ride the Savage Land (Those Jensen Boys! Book 4) *



  






*From the bestselling authors of Twelve Dead Men, twin gunslingers guard a wagon full of mail-order brides across Texas—and through a gauntlet.*

A prostitute. A virgin. A tomboy. A woman on the run. And a bank robber’s girlfriend. These five brides-to-be are ready to get hitched in San Angelo, Texas—and it’s the job of those Jensen boys, Ace and Chance, to get them to the church on time. But this is no easy walk down the aisle. It’s one hard journey that could get them all killed…

One of the brides has a crazy ex-husband gunning for her. Another has a secret stash of $50,000, stolen by her outlaw boyfriend. He’s not letting go—of her or the money. Then there’s a creepy, woman-hungry clan of backwoodsmen who want the brides for themselves, not to mention a fierce, deadly band of Comanche kidnappers. But Ace and Chance swear they’ll protect these ladies—_till death do they part_…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Expecting to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 7)*



  






*In this thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author, mischievous teenagers are met by a twisted serial killer deep in the Montana woods.*

The menacing woods of Grizzly Falls, Montana, are not for the faint of heart. But for local teenagers, they’re the perfect setting for partying and pranks. They don’t know that lately there’s a rapt audience amid the tangled trees, a killer with a different kind of game in mind. At the right moment, with the right victim, the deadly play begins.


Detective Regan Pescoli is counting the days until her maternity leave. Exhausted and emotional, the last thing she needs is another difficult case—let alone a suspected serial killer. When a reality show arrives in town, and Regan’s teenage daughter gets swept up in the media storm, she and her partner, Selena Alvarez, must somehow distinguish between rumor and truth. As more victims are found, and the nightmare begins to strike closer to home, Pescoli races to find the terror lingering in the darkness, where there are too many places to hide—and countless places to die…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Near Dark: A Thriller (The Scot Harvath Series Book 19) *



  






*Scot Harvath returns in the newest thriller from #1 *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author Brad Thor.*

The world’s largest bounty has just been placed upon America’s top spy. His only hope for survival is to outwit, outrun, and outlast his enemies long enough to get to the truth.

But for Scot Harvath to accomplish his most dangerous mission ever—one that has already claimed the lives of the people closest to him, including his new wife—he’s going to need help—a lot of it.

Not knowing whom he can trust, Harvath finds an unlikely ally in Norwegian intelligence operative Sølvi Kolstad. Just as smart, just as deadly, and just as determined, she not only has the skills, but also the broken, troubled past to match Harvath’s own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hunt Them Down (Pierce Hunt Book 1)*



  






*The dark world he’s been fighting against has caught up with him. Will his daughter pay the price?*

Former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt is no stranger to violence. Fresh off a six-month suspension, he’s itching to hit a notorious Mexican drug cartel where it hurts, even if that means protecting crime boss Vicente Garcia, a witness in the case against sadistic cartel leader Valentina Mieles. But things spiral out of control when the cartel murders Garcia and kidnaps his granddaughter and an innocent bystander, Hunt’s own teenage daughter.

Mieles wants the new head of the Garcia family on a plate—literally. Hunt has seventy-two hours to deliver, or Mieles will execute the girls live on social media. With the clock ticking, Hunt goes off the grid and teams up with Garcia’s daughter, a former lover and current enemy. To save the girls, Hunt will have to become a man he swore he’d never be again: an avenging killer without limits or mercy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Aquitaine Progression*



  






In Geneva, American lawyer Joel Converse meets a man he hasn’t seen in twenty years, a covert operative who dies violently at his feet, whispering words that hand Converse a staggering legacy of death: _“The generals . . . they’re back . . . Aquitaine!” _Suddenly Converse is running for his life, alone with the world’s most shattering secret. Pursued by anonymous executioners to the dark corners of Europe, he is forced to play a game of survival by blood rules he thought he’d long left behind. One by one, he traces each thread of a lethal progression to the heart of every major government, a network of coordinated global violence that no one believes possible—no one but Converse and the woman he once loved and lost, the only two people on earth who can wrest the world from the iron grasp of Aquitaine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Here on Earth: A Natural History of the Planet *



  






*From the internationally acclaimed scientist, explorer, and conservationist comes an awe-inspiring account of earth’s evolution.*

Beginning at the moment of creation with the Big Bang, _Here on Earth _explores the evolution of Earth from a galactic cloud of dust and gas to a planet with a metallic core and early signs of life within a billion years of being created. In a compelling narrative, Flannery describes the formation of the Earth’s crust and atmosphere, as well as the transformation of the planet’s oceans from toxic brews of metals (such as iron, copper, and lead) to life-sustaining bodies covering seventy percent of the planet’s surface.

Life, Flannery shows, first appeared in these oceans in the form of microscopic plants and bacteria, and these metals served as catalysts for the earliest biological processes known to exist. From this starting point, Flannery tells the fascinating story of the evolution of our own species, exploring several early human species—from the diminutive creatures (the famed hobbits) who lived in Africa around two million years ago to _**** erectus_—before turning his attention to _**** sapiens_. Drawing on Charles Darwin’s and Alfred Russel Wallace’s theories of evolution and Lovelock’s Gaia hypothesis, _Here on Earth _is a dazzling account of life on our planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Historical Atlas of the British Isles*



  






This atlas covers the history of the British Isles from earliest times to the present day. The first hunter-gatherers,who crossed into what would become our familiar islands by the land-bridge, and later followed by more familiar peoples the Celts,Angles, Saxons,Vikings and Normans,who together would create our islands unique history. Each contributed ideas which shaped our lands, languages and thoughts that are at the core of our identities to this day.This story is illustrated with 150 full-color maps and plans that range across many topics, such as agricultural, political and industrial revolutions. The expansion of our islands peoples across the oceans and the lasting legacy that movement left on the world and on our home islands. We show the fluctuating fortunes of the states we now identify ourselves by, from an Anglo-Scottish imperium to devolved power, independence and the often painful process by which the modern map of our islands evolved. The forces of history and religion divided the islands peoples but our DNA unites us much more that most would realize the islands have gone on to embrace new cultures that have come to seek refuge, opportunity and equality this is a peoples history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Navy in the Dardanelles Campaign *



  






_The Navy in the Dardanelles Campaign _offers a first-hand account of the Navy’s role in the disastrous Dardanelles Campaign, also known as the Gallipoli Campaign.

Lord Wester-Wemyss, was an Admiral of the Fleet who led the British landings at Cape Helles and Suvla Bay.

Drawing on his own experiences and the recollections and writings of fellow officers, Wester-Wemyss documents and assess the Royal Navy’s role in the joint operations, including:

The initial naval shelling of Turkish fortifications.

The strategies for landing troops on the infamous Gallipoli beaches, noting the heavy losses incurred in order to gain this foothold

The Story of Captain Unwin and his Victoria Cross winning action aboard the SS _River Clyde._

The interdependence of military and naval manoeuvres that was required for any kind of success.

This interdependence, he suggests, was in no way comprehended by the politicians back home, a failing perhaps most obviously demonstrated by the fact that the War Council was comprised almost wholly of civilians with no practical understanding of naval or military combat.

_The Navy in the Dardanelles_ is a classic account of the doomed Gallipoli Campaign, through the eyes of one who was there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Grand Fleet 1914-1916 (Illustrated): Its Creation, Development and Work *



  






The Grand Fleet was the main fleet of the British Royal Navy during the First World War. The actual strength of the fleet varied through the war as new ships were built and others were sunk, but the numbers steadily increased as the war progressed and the margin of superiority over the German fleet progressed with it. After America entered the war, US Battleship Division Nine was attached to the Grand Fleet as the Sixth Battle Squadron, adding four, and later five, dreadnought battleships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shanghai 1937: Stalingrad on the Yangtze*



  






*The New York Times bestseller that inspired the documentary Shanghai 1937: Where World War II Began on Public Television.*

At its height, the Battle of Shanghai involved nearly a million Chinese and Japanese soldiers while sucking in three million civilians as unwilling spectators—and often victims. It turned what had been a Japanese imperialist adventure in China into a general war between the two oldest and proudest civilizations of the Far East. Ultimately, it led to Pearl Harbor and to seven decades of tumultuous history in Asia. The Battle of Shanghai was a pivotal event that helped define and shape the modern world.

In its sheer scale, the struggle for China’s largest city was a sinister forewarning of what was in store only a few years later in theaters around the world. It demonstrated how technology had given rise to new forms of warfare and had made old forms even more lethal. Amphibious landings, tank assaults, aerial dogfights, and—most important—urban combat all happened in Shanghai in 1937. It was a dress rehearsal for World War II—or, perhaps more correctly, it was the inaugural act in the war, the first major battle in the global conflict.

Actors from a variety of nations were present in Shanghai during the three fateful autumn months when the battle raged. The rich cast included China’s ascetic Generalissimo Chiang Kai-shek and his Japanese adversary, General Matsui Iwane, who wanted Asia to rise from disunity, but ultimately pushed the continent toward its deadliest conflict ever. Claire Chennault, later of “Flying Tiger” fame, was among the figures emerging in the course of the campaign, as was First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt. In an ironic twist, Alexander von Falkenhausen, a stern German veteran of the Great War, abandoned his role as a mere advisor to the Chinese army and led it into battle against the Japanese invaders.

_Shanghai 1937_ fills a gaping chasm in our understanding of the War of Resistance and the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alamein to Zem Zem [Illustrated Edition]*



  






Includes the War in North Africa Illustration Pack – 112 photos/illustrations and 21 maps.

Few records of war are a lucid, vivid and sensitively written as Keith Douglas’ “Alamein to Zem Zem”. The author himself was a man of great poetic gifts who had established himself as a leading light in the Oxford literary circles, tutored by no less a person than First World War veteran and acclaimed poet Edmund Blunden. A talent that did not outlast the war, killed in action in Normandy 1944, but his lasting legacy is contained in this exceptional book.

Within days of the declaration of the Second World War Douglas had volunteered, chaffing at the bit to get at the Germans. Having passed out of the officer training course at Sandhurst, he was sent to the Middle East in 1941 to join his comrades in the Sherwood Foresters Yeomanry (a tank unit). He was disappointed to be given a staff appointment away from the fighting line; and during the Battle of El Alamein, he snapped and as he put it;

“The battle of Alamein began on the 23rd of October, 1942. Six days afterwards I set out in direct disobedience of orders to rejoin my regiment. My batman was delighted with this manoeuvre. ‘I like you, sir,’ he said. ‘You’re shit or bust, you are.’ This praise gratified me a lot.”

…and so began his odyssey began from the Alamein line to victory at Zem Zem. Critically acclaimed at the time of publication, and now widely regarded as a military classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Own Luck: Pegasus Bridge to the Baltic, 1944–45 (Pegasus Bridge to the Baltic 1944-45)*



  






Although strictly forbidden to keep diaries, Denis Edwards managed to record his experiences throughout nearly all his time in Europe in 1944-45. He brilliantly conveys what it was like to be facing death, day after day, night after night, with never a bed to sleep in nor a hot meal to go home to. This is warfare in the raw ' brutal, yet humorous, immensely tragic, but sadly, all true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*You Can't Get Much Closer Than This: Combat With the 80th "Blue Ridge" Division in World War II Europe*



  






*A young soldier’s memoirs of fighting in WWII: “Fascinating . . . A personal record like this is a valuable resource to anyone interested in the period”(Military Model Scene).*

After the Citadel and Officer Candidate School, Andrew Z. Adkins Jr., was sent to the 80th Infantry Division, then training in the California-Arizona desert. There, he was assigned as an 81mm mortar section leader in Company H, 2nd Battalion, 317th Infantry Regiment.

When the division completed training in December 1943, it was shipped in stages to the United Kingdom and then Normandy, where it landed on August 3, 1944. Lieutenant Adkins and his fellow soldiers took part in light hedgerow fighting that served to shake the division down and familiarize the troops and their officers with combat. The first real test came within weeks, when the 2nd Battalion, 317th Infantry, attacked high ground near Argentan during the drive to seal German forces in the Falaise Pocket. While scouting for mortar positions in the woods, Adkins met a group of Germans and shot one of them dead with his carbine. This baptism in blood settled the question faced by every novice combatant: He was cool under fire, capable of killing when facing the enemy. He later wrote, “It was a sickening sight, but having been caught up in the heat of battle, I didn’t have a reaction other than feeling I had saved my own life.”

Thereafter, the 2nd Battalion, 317th Infantry, took part in bloody battles across France, sometimes coping with inept leadership and grievous losses, even as it took hills and towns away from the Germans. In the fighting graphically portrayed here, Adkins acted with skill and courage, placing himself at the forefront of the action whenever he could. His extremely aggressive delivery of critical supplies to a cut-off unit in an embattled French town earned him a Bronze Star, the first in his battalion.

This is a story of a young soldier at war, a junior officer’s coming of age amid pulse-pounding combat. Before his death, Andy Adkins was able to face his memory of war as bravely as he faced war itself. He put it on paper, honest and unflinching. In 1944-45, he did his duty to his men and country—and here, he serves new generations of military and civilian readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Take Budapest!: The Struggle for Hungary Autumn 1944 *



  






Describes the failed attempt of the Red Army to capture Budapest and Vienna in late 1944, in order to forestall the Western Allies in Central Europe—with previously unpublished photographsOctober 1944: Soviet troops launched a powerful attack on Budapest from the south, the culmination of a series of military, political, diplomatic, and underground moves undertaken by Hitler, Stalin, and Churchill since the collapse of the Axis front in the Balkans two months earlier. However, what had been planned as a bold stroke to knock Hungary out of the war and bring the Red Army as far as Munich quickly became a stalemate. The end result was that Stalin's forces failed to reach Bavaria, but the dictator was not disappointed: Soviet pressure against the German southern flank forced Hitler to transfer a considerable number of his armored reserves to Hungary, and thus largely facilitated Zhukov's drive on to Berlin. Here, Kamen Nevenkin tells the fascinating story of this "Market Garden"-like operation using a number of never before published German and Russian archival documents, including German papers exclusively held in the Russian military archive. Along with a detailed tactical narrative, this book also uses first-person accounts to render a human tale of war, creating an ultimately fascinating read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Guardsman: A War Diary, June 1944–April 1945*



  






The outbreak of World War II brought many changes to Britain's Brigade of Guards. The dress-parade units had always maintained a full combat capacity and made a relatively easy transition into a new unit, the Guards Armoured Division. The Guards landed in Normandy on D+4 and steadily fought their way across northern Europe.Robert Boscowan was a tank commander in the 1st Coldstream Guards and had four tanks shot from under him. On the fourth occasion he was badly wounded and burned, making a difficult postwar recovery. The years after the war, however, also brought both business and political success, culminating in a 23-year career in Parliament. Boscowan's account of Britain's elite at war is based on his wartime diaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Women with Silver Wings: The Inspiring True Story of the Women Airforce Service Pilots of World War II *



  






When the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor in December 1941, Cornelia Fort was already in the air. At twenty-two, Fort had escaped Nashville’s debutante scene for a fresh start as a flight instructor in Hawaii. She and her student were in the middle of their lesson when the bombs began to fall, and they barely made it back to ground that morning. Still, when the U.S. Army Air Forces put out a call for women pilots to aid the war effort, Fort was one of the first to respond. She became one of just over 1,100 women from across the nation to make it through the Army’s rigorous selection process and earn her silver wings.

The brainchild of trailblazing pilots Nancy Love and Jacqueline Cochran, the Women Airforce Service Pilots (WASP) gave women like Fort a chance to serve their country—and to prove that women aviators were just as skilled as men. While not authorized to serve in combat, the WASP helped train male pilots for service abroad, and ferried bombers and pursuits across the country. Thirty-eight WASP would not survive the war. But even taking into account these tragic losses, Love and Cochran’s social experiment seemed to be a resounding success—until, with the tides of war turning, Congress clipped the women’s wings. The program was disbanded, the women sent home. But the bonds they’d forged never failed, and over the next few decades they came together to fight for recognition as the military veterans they were—and for their place in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eighth Army in North Africa (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history of the British Eighth Army’s campaigns in Egypt, Libya, and Tunisia during World War II.*

The British Eighth Army, which played a decisive role in defeating the Axis in North Africa, was one of the most celebrated Allied armies of the Second World War, and this photographic history is the ideal introduction to it. The carefully chosen photographs show the men, weapons, and equipment of the army during campaigns in Egypt, Libya, and Tunisia. The battles the army fought in the Western Desert in 1941 and 1942 are the stuff of legend, as is the second Battle of El Alamein when, under Montgomery, it defeated the German and Italian forces commanded by Rommel.

With vivid insight into the fighting and the desert conditions, this book shows what a varied, multinational force the army was, for it brought together men from Britain and the British Empire and Commonwealth as well as Free French, Greeks, and Poles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Falaise Gap Battles: Normandy 1944 (Past & Present)*



  






The denouement of the battle of Normandy, the fighting around Falaise and Chambois in August 1944, and the pursuit of the retreating German armies to the Seine provided the Allies with an immense victory—all made possible by Operation Cobra . . .

As US First Army and British Second Army squeezed the western and northern edges of the German salient, so Third Army rushed headlong eastwards and then north to create the lower of two pincers—the other formed as the Canadian First Army and the Polish 1st Armored Division pushed south of Caen. As could be expected, the Germans did not simply give up: they fought furiously to keep the pincers from closing. When they did, attacks from inside the pocket to break out and outside the pocket to break in led to fierce fighting between Chambois and Argentan. When the dust settled, between 80,000 and 100,000 troops had been trapped by the Allied encirclement. Estimates vary considerably, but it seems safe to say that at least 10,000 of the German forces were killed and around 50,000 became PoWs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Take These Men: Tank Warfare with the Desert Rats *



  






*A 1955 military memoir offering a first-hand account of life in the British 7th Armoured Division during World War II.*

Few accounts of the tank battles in the Western Desert during the Second World War have provided so vivid an evocation as Cyril Joly’s classic account _Take These Men_. In such inhospitable conditions, this was armoured warfare of a particularly difficult and dangerous kind.

From 1940 to 1943, battles raged back and forth as one side or the other gained the upper hand, only to lose it again. Often the obsolescent British armour was outnumbered by the Italians or outgunned by Rommel’s Afrika Korps, and frequently it suffered from the ineptitudes of higher command.

Cyril Joly’s first-hand narrative of these campaigns—highly praised when it was originally published in 1955—tells the story through the eyes of a young officer in the 7th Armoured Division, the famous Desert Rats. It describes in accurate, graphic detail the experience of tank warfare over seventy years ago, recalling the fortitude of the tank crews and their courage in the face of sometimes overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare and the Waffen-SS, 1944–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Over 150 wartime photographs give a graphic snapshot of the dramatic tank battles fought by the Waffen-SS panzer and panzergrenadier divisions during 1944-5 on both the Eastern and Western fronts. By this stage of the Second World War these formations were at the height of their powers and took part in major armoured operations in Russia, France, the Netherlands, and Poland. As the Wehrmacht retreated the Waffen-SS played an increasingly important role. Most notably their panzers prolonged the war by staving off defeat at Arnhem and Wolomin, stabilizing both the Western and Eastern fronts at critical points in the fighting.The photographs and the accompanying narrative record the contrasting conditions they faced on each battlefront and the weapons and equipment they used, especially the armored vehicles, including the Tiger and Panther tanks, which were among the best designs the Germans produced. But they also record the crimes committed by members of the Waffen-SS against civilians and captured enemy soldiers during the series of brutal, often desperate operations mounted to stave off German defeat.Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history is a fascinating introduction to these elite units during the final phase of the fighting in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*21 Days in Normandy: Maj. Gen. George Kitching & the 4th Canadian Armoured Division*



  






The Canadian Fourth Armoured Division crossed the Channel in July 1944 to support the invading forces and assist in the Allied attempts to break out of the Normandy beachhead. They were heavily engaged in Operation Totalize and Operation Tractable but have been criticized for their failure to close the ‘Falaise gap’ and complete the entrapment of withdrawing German forces. Their commander, Major General George Kitching, was relieved of his command after just twenty-one days in action.

Angelo Caravaggio reexamines the division’s performance and particularly that of its leadership. Using new information, he establishes that, despite entering battle for the first time during one of the most challenging phases of Allied operations in August 1944, the 4th Armoured Division, under Kitching’s leadership, proved resilient and adaptive in overcoming the volatile and unpredictable nature of warfare in Normandy. The combat operations of August 1944 transformed the division into a battle-hardened combat formation that would later distinguish itself through its ability to generate a sustained drive across France out of the chaos and destruction of the Normandy battles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Road Not Taken: Edward Lansdale and the American Tragedy in Vietnam*



  






*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize (Biography)

A New York Times bestseller, this “epic and elegant” biography (Wall Street Journal) profoundly recasts our understanding of the Vietnam War.*

Praised as a “superb scholarly achievement” (_Foreign Policy_), _The Road Not Taken_ confirms Max Boot’s role as a “master chronicler” (_Washington Times_) of American military affairs. Through dozens of interviews and never-before-seen documents, Boot rescues Edward Lansdale (1908–1987) from historical ignominy to “restore a sense of proportion” to this “political Svengali, or ‘Lawrence of Asia’ ”(_The New Yorker_). Boot demonstrates how Lansdale, the man said to be the fictional model for Graham Greene’s _The Quiet American_, pioneered a “hearts and minds” diplomacy, first in the Philippines and then in Vietnam. Bringing a tragic complexity to Lansdale and a nuanced analysis to his visionary foreign policy, Boot suggests Vietnam could have been different had we only listened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood on the Divide (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 2) *


  






*Preacher returns in this classic Western adventure from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of The First Mountain Man.*

This second book in William W. Johnstone’s Preacher series finds the legendary mountain man leading a wagon train of settlers into the Rockies—and through dangerous territory. Trapped on the Continental Divide by a blinding snowstorm, Preacher must fend off the gunfire of the wicked Pardee gang, and a band of marauding Utes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Horse in My Garage and Other Stories*



  






_The Horse in My Garage and Other Stories _is a hilarious addition to Patrick F. McManus’s existing work in humor. The author weighs in on his childhood, everyday life, and outdoor tales with his typical exaggerated commentary that will elicit a belly laugh from all types of readers.
Read about the antics of Patrick’s friends Rancid Crabtree and Retch Sweeney in such stories as “Shaping Up for the Hunt” and “Bear Hunters.” McManus plays off the recent obsession with hoarders in his surprising story “The Lady Who Kept Things.” In the titular story, meet Patrick’s horse, Huckleberry, and enjoy the experience of all the problems that come along with owning your own horse—or keeping him in the garage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Time to Hunt (Pierce Hunt Book 3)*



  






*In the latest addition to the acclaimed Pierce Hunt series, Hunt races across Europe to stop an ever-changing threat to national security before it’s too late to save his country or his friends.*

When the CIA calls on former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt to find a missing operative and friend, the last thing he wants to do is leave the peace of home and family behind. But there’s more to this mission than meets the eye, and Hunt knows he has no choice but to risk everything to save his friend and protect his country.

Hunt’s target is Jorge Ramirez, who allegedly has information that poses a threat to the national security of the United States. As Hunt tracks Ramirez in Switzerland, he learns that someone close to his operation has betrayed the CIA. His team is attacked, and not everyone makes it out alive.

Facing betrayal on an international scale, Hunt doesn’t know who to trust. The rules of engagement have changed, and the body count is rising. Will he find out the truth in time, or will this be Hunt’s final mission?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Creak on the Stairs (Forbidden Iceland Book 1)*



  






*When a woman's body is discovered at a lighthouse in the Icelandic town of Akranes, investigators discover shocking secrets in her past. First in the disturbing, chillingly atmospheric, addictive new Forbidden Iceland series.

Winner of the Storytel Award for Best Crime Novel 2020
Winner of the Blackbird Award for Best Icelandic Crime Novel
Shortlisted for the Amazon Publishing Readers Award for Best Independent Voice
Shortlisted for the Amazon Publishing Readers Award for Best Debut Novel*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under Fire (The Corps series Book 9)*



  






*After the epic struggle of World War II, W.E.B. Griffin’s bestselling chronicle of the Marine Corps enters a new stage of modern warfare—with new weapons, new strategies, and a new breed of warrior—on the battlefields of Korea...*

In 1950, Captain Ken McCoy’s report on North Korean hostilities meets with so much bureaucratic displeasure that he is promptly booted out of the Corps—and just as promptly picked up by the fledgling CIA. Soon, his predictions come true: on June 25th the North Koreans invade across the 38th parallel. Immediately veterans scattered throughout military and civilian life are called up, many with only seventy-two hours notice. For these men and their families, names such as Inchon and Pusan will acquire a new, bloody reality—and become their greatest challenge of all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Graves Are Walking: The Great Famine and the Saga of the Irish People*



  






*A magisterial account of one of the worst disasters to strike humankind--the Great Irish Potato Famine--conveyed as lyrical narrative history from the acclaimed author of The Great Mortality*

Deeply researched, compelling in its details, and startling in its conclusions about the appalling decisions behind a tragedy of epic proportions, John Kelly's retelling of the awful story of Ireland's great hunger will resonate today as history that speaks to our own times.

It started in 1845 and before it was over more than one million men, women, and children would die and another two million would flee the country. Measured in terms of mortality, the Great Irish Potato Famine was the worst disaster in the nineteenth century--it claimed twice as many lives as the American Civil War. A perfect storm of bacterial infection, political greed, and religious intolerance sparked this catastrophe. But even more extraordinary than its scope were its political underpinnings, and _The_ _Graves Are Walking_ provides fresh material and analysis on the role that Britain's nation-building policies played in exacerbating the devastation by attempting to use the famine to reshape Irish society and character. Religious dogma, anti-relief sentiment, and racial and political ideology combined to result in an almost inconceivable disaster of human suffering.

This is ultimately a story of triumph over perceived destiny: for fifty million Americans of Irish heritage, the saga of a broken people fleeing crushing starvation and remaking themselves in a new land is an inspiring story of revival.

Based on extensive research and written with novelistic flair, _The Graves Are Walking_ draws a portrait that is both intimate and panoramic, that captures the drama of individual lives caught up in an unimaginable tragedy, while imparting a new understanding of the famine's causes and consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Antarctica: An Intimate Portrait of a Mysterious Continent*



  






*The acclaimed science writer presents a wide-ranging exploration of Antarctica’s history, nature, and global significance in this “rollicking good read” (Kirkus).*

From the early expeditions of Ernest Shackleton to David Attenborough’s documentary series _Frozen Planet_, the continent of Antarctica has captured the world’s imagination. After the Antarctic Treaty of 1961, decades of scientific research revealed the true extent of its many mysteries. Now former _Nature_ magazine staff writer Gabrielle Walker tells the full story of Antarctica—from its fascinating history to its uncertain future and the international teams of researchers who brave its forbidding climate.

Drawing on her broad travels across the continent, Walker weaves all the significant threads of life on the vast ice sheet into a multifaceted narrative, illuminating what it really feels like to be there and why it draws so many different kinds of people. She chronicles cutting-edge science experiments, visits to the South Pole, and unsettling portents about our future in an age of global warming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The D-Day Training Pocket Manual, 1944*



  






*Using excerpts from contemporary training manuals, this pocket manual is an insight into the preparation of the troops involved in Operation Overlord.*

The success of the D-Day landings on June 6, 1944, depended on thousands of troops carrying out their mission and the seamless coordination of the amphibious landings with paratrooper and glider assaults. The troops not only had to be trained up ready for their own roles, but to work alongside other troops, often coordinating activities and communicating with other troops while in unfamiliar terrain and under fire. This pocket manual brings together excerpts from Allied manuals used in the preparation for D-Day, including amphibious landings and managing beachheads, pathfinder, paratrooper, and glider pilot training, and infantry and armored fighting in the bocage countryside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red Army Guerrilla Warfare Pocket Manual, 1943*



  






*The indispensable guerilla warfare manual, first developed by the Russian military during WWII—with a thorough introduction on its legendary history.*

During the Second World War, the Red Army developed _The Partisan's Companion_ to train Soviet guerillas to fight Nazi invaders It contains the Soviet lessons of two bitter years of war, covering field craft, guerilla tactics, German counter-guerrilla tactics, demolitions, German and Soviet weapons, scouting, camouflage, anti-tank warfare and anti-aircraft defense for squad and platoon-level instruction. It proved so effective that it was later used to train Third World guerrillas in their wars of national liberation during the 1950s–70s, and even the Fedayeen guerrillas who fought US and coalition forces in Iraq.

The Soviet partisans moved and lived clandestinely, harassed the enemy, and supported the Red Army through reconnaissance and attacks on German supply lines. They clearly frustrated German logistics and forced the Germans to periodically sideline divisions for rear-area security. The partisans and their handbook were a vital part of the eventual Soviet victory over Germany. This pocket manual puts _The Partisan's Companion _in context, explaining its importance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wingate's Men: The Chindit Operations: Special Forces in Burma (Images of War) *



  






*This volume of rare WWII photographs offers a vivid chronicle of the exploits and operations of the famous British special forces unit stationed in Burma.*

The Long Range Penetration Groups, more commonly known as the Chindits, were possibly the most famous fighting formations of the Second World War’s Burma campaign. Colonel Orde Wingate began the operations deep within enemy territory with the aim of disrupting Japanese plans for the invasion of India.

In their first operation, the Chindits took the Japanese by surprise, but the Japanese responded quickly. With three brigades chasing them, they fled back to India to avoid capture. Despite heavy losses, the Chindits had proven themselves a formidable force—and their next operation would be far more ambitious. Wingate arranged for 10,000 men to be flown into the heart of Burma, causing significant mayhem amongst the Japanese forces. Wingate, however, died in a plane crash in the Burmese jungle.

This wonderful collection of photographs, drawn in large part from one man’s private albums, shows the harsh conditions in which the Chindits had to operate, and the terrible physical state of many of the men who survived the jungles, the dry plains, and the ferocious Japanese enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reduced Ransom!: A Humorous Cozy Mystery Thriller Comedy of Errors (Hotshot Book 1)*



  






Mickey and Dell, two long suffering halfwits come up with the idea of kidnapping at a bargain basement price. What could possibly go wrong? Well, maybe a victim who doesn't want to be returned, another with a husband who doesn't want her back, one who's tougher than her kidnappers, and another who's entirely the wrong person. Not to mention local thug Huey Evans who is looking to settle a score. Reduced Ransom! Faricy at his hilarious best. Check it out...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mistaken Identity (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book  *



  






*He's done it again! US Marshal Jack Dillon, working in Dublin's Special Branch is given a routine task. Faricy takes things from there into a 'Can't put it down' tale that will have you riveted. A great read.*
- The Irish Gazette

Two American women, Kate Betto and Megan Ganino, a redhead and a blonde, are arrested and cooperate with authorities to aid in the conviction of a pair of major drug dealers. At the conclusion of the trial, they're secretly flown back to the US to serve time. It happens to be the same day that Kate Murray and Megan Gaffney, a blonde and a redhead, arrive in Dublin to celebrate their college graduation, rent a car, and drive west. Things go terribly wrong almost immediately. US Marshal Jack Dillon and DI Paddy Suel investigate a torched rental car and quickly learn there's a lot more going on . . . and the clock is ticking!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet (Wayfarers Book 1) *



  






*The acclaimed modern science fiction masterpiece, Hugo Award winner for Best Series!

Follow a motley crew on an exciting journey through space—and one adventurous young explorer who discovers the meaning of family in the far reaches of the universe—in this light-hearted debut space opera from a rising sci-fi star.*

Rosemary Harper doesn’t expect much when she joins the crew of the aging _Wayfarer_. While the patched-up ship has seen better days, it offers her a bed, a chance to explore the far-off corners of the galaxy, and most importantly, some distance from her past. An introspective young woman who learned early to keep to herself, she’s never met anyone remotely like the ship’s diverse crew, including Sissix, the exotic reptilian pilot, chatty engineers Kizzy and Jenks who keep the ship running, and Ashby, their noble captain.

Life aboard the _Wayfarer_ is chaotic and crazy—exactly what Rosemary wants. It’s also about to get extremely dangerous when the crew is offered the job of a lifetime. Tunneling wormholes through space to a distant planet is definitely lucrative and will keep them comfortable for years. But risking her life wasn’t part of the plan. In the far reaches of deep space, the tiny _Wayfarer_ crew will confront a host of unexpected mishaps and thrilling adventures that force them to depend on each other. To survive, Rosemary’s got to learn how to rely on this assortment of oddballs—an experience that teaches her about love and trust, and that having a family isn’t necessarily the worst thing in the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Side Jobs (Dresden Files)*



  






*With tales ranging from the deadly serious to the absurdly hilarious—including an original story for this volume—Side Jobs is a must-have collection for every devoted Harry Dresden fan.
*
As Chicago’s only professional wizard, Harry Dresden has had cases that have pitted him against insane necromancers, power-hungry faerie queens, enigmatic dark wizards, fallen angels—pretty much a “who’s who” of hell and beyond—with the stakes in each case ranging from a lone human soul to the entire human race. But not _every_ adventure Harry Dresden undertakes is an epic tale of life and death in a world on the edge of annihilation.

Here, together for the first time in paperback, are the shorter works of #1 _New York Times _bestselling author Jim Butcher—a compendium of cases that Harry and his cadre of allies managed to close in record time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Final Diagnosis*



  






Change is in the air when a new board chairman sets out to modernize and expand Three Counties Hospital in Burlington, Pennsylvania—a once venerable institution whose standards have slipped. Dynamic Dr. Kent O’Donnell, a Harvard Medical School–trained surgeon, accepts the board’s offer to lead and reform the rundown, disorganized hospital because he wants to make his mark on the world.

As medical-board president, O’Donnell faces his greatest challenge in Dr. Joe Pearson, Three Counties’ elderly head pathologist. Once an excellent diagnostician, Pearson is now out of touch with the latest research and procedures in laboratory medicine. But if the hospital lets the imperious doctor go, it risks losing an important benefactor’s financial support.

Arthur Hailey’s fascinating, dramatic, and scrupulously researched story reveals both the professional, personal, and romantic aspects of an administrator-surgeon’s life, as well as the tragedies and moments of joy that occur every day in a hospital—a place where life often begins and ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lady of Ashes*



  






*A female undertaker in Victorian London suspects death by unnatural causes in a mystery “rich with historical incidents and details” (Publishers Weekly).*

Only a woman with an iron backbone could succeed as an undertaker in Victorian England, but Violet Morgan takes great pride in her trade. While her husband, Graham, is preoccupied with elevating their station in society, Violet is cultivating a sterling reputation for Morgan Undertaking. She is empathetic, well-versed in funeral fashions, and comfortable with death’s role in life—until its chilling rattle comes knocking on her own front door.

Violet’s peculiar but happy life soon begins to unravel as Graham becomes obsessed with his own demons and all but abandons her as he plans a vengeful scheme. And the solace she's always found in her work evaporates like a departing soul when she suspects that some of the deceased she's dressed have been murdered. When Graham disappears, Violet takes full control of the business and is commissioned for an undertaking of royal proportions. But she's certain there's a killer lurking in the London fog, and the next funeral may be her own.

With equal parts courage, compassion, and intrigue, Christine Trent tells an unrestrained tale of love and loss in the rigidly decorous world of Victorian society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Luck Runs Out (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*At Balaclava Agricultural College, a kidnapping and pig-napping are followed by murder*
Newlyweds Peter and Helen Shandy are picking out flatware when a pair of gun-toting hooligans burst into the silversmith’s shop, empty the safe, and leave with Helen as their hostage. Although the police recover Helen quickly, her professor husband is badly shaken by the ordeal. Early the next morning, the college’s head of animal husbandry frantically reports another hostage situation in progress. Belinda, the school’s beloved sow, has been kidnapped, and only Peter can bring home the bacon. There is a possible witness to the pig-napping in Miss Flackley, the farrier, but before she can point Peter towards the vanished porker, she is found dead in the barn’s mash feeder. By the time Peter discovers the link between the two heists, pigs may really fly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something in the Water (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 9) *



  






*A poisoned potpie pulls botanist Peter Shandy into a local Maine mystery in the series that “offers a blooming good time” (The Baltimore Sun).*
Massachusetts horticulturalist Peter Shandy is famous for his rutabagas, but he comes to Maine with a loftier plant in mind. Specifically, he wants to size up the world-renowned lupines of Frances Rondel, a nonagenarian whose legendary flowers are even more beautiful in life than they are in myth. Shandy is bitterly jealous, but finds a major distraction in the dining room of the country inn where he’s staying. He may grow wretched lupines, but no gardener can solve a murder like Peter Shandy. The corpse belongs to the late Jasper Flodge, a local loudmouth with a toupee and a sizeable gut. Shoveling down the last bites of a chicken potpie, Flodge clutches his chest and falls dead. Suddenly with more to do than stopping to smell the lupines, Shandy must ask himself: Which Maine cook has the bad taste to flavor chicken with cyanide?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Andrew Gross: The Dark Tide, Don't Look Twice, and Reckless *



  






Get three electrifying thrillers from #1 _New York Times _bestselling author Andrew Gross in one e-book, including: _The Dark Tide_, _Don't Look Twice_, and _Reckless_. Thriller readers will love Ty Hauk, the Greenwich, Connecticut detective who finds himself caught in a deadly maze of cover-up and corruption involving frightening financial conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The First Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 1) *



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author introduces readers to “a great detective, a detective’s detective,” New York cop Edward X. Delaney (Kirkus Reviews).*

New York Police Department Captain Edward Delaney is called to the scene of a brutal murder. A Brooklyn councilman was struck from behind, the back of his skull punctured and crushed with an unknown weapon. The victim wasn’t robbed, and there’s no known motive. The commissioner appoints Delaney to head up a clandestine task force, but soon this effort ignites an internecine war of departmental backstabbing. Distracted by the serious illness of his wife, Barbara, Delaney begins his secret investigation. Then the killer claims another victim—slain in the exact same way, leaving the strange puncture wound. As more young men are found murdered, Delaney starts putting the pieces together. Soon, he’s faced with a cop’s dilemma: He knows who the killer is, but the man is untouchable. That’s when Delaney lays a trap to bring a monster to justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Atlantis Cipher (The Relic Hunters Book 2) *



  






*A lost world. An ancient code. A deadly chase.*

Five ancient statues have been unearthed in South America, each containing a mysterious coded message hinting at an origin many thought impossible: the mythical world of Atlantis. As word of their discovery spreads, the prized figurines become a treasure bounty hunters will kill for.

CIA agent Heidi Moneymaker calls in the only team for the job: Guy Bodie and his posse of relic-hunting thieves. If they are to find the ancient civilization, Bodie and his team must decode a series of clues—starting with the cipher on the statues themselves—that will take them across the world and to the deepest depths of the ocean. But they are not alone in their mission.

Pursued by mysterious forces intent on keeping the legendary empire hidden, hunted by Chinese special forces and the relic hunters’ lethal foe, the Bratva, the team races to find the lost land—and Bodie’s enemies will stop at nothing to be the first to discover Atlantis’s secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spandau Phoenix: A Novel (World War Two series Book 2) *



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Penn Cage series comes a heartstopping thriller about one of the great unsolved mysteries of World War II.*

The Spandau Diary—what was in it? Why did the secret intelligence agencies of every major power want it? Why was a brave and beautiful woman kidnapped and sexually tormented to get it? Why did a chain of deception and violent death lash out across the globe, from survivors of the Nazi past to warriors in the new conflict now about to explode? Why did the world’s entire history of World War II have to be rewritten as the future hung over a nightmare abyss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The City Game: Basketball from the Garden to the Playgrounds*



  






*“The master prose stylist portrays parallel basketball worlds in New York City: Madison Square Garden . . . and the playgrounds of Harlem” (Sports Illustrated).*
The New York Knickerbockers, one of the NBA’s charter franchises, played professionally for twenty-four years before winning their first championship in 1970, defeating the Los Angeles Lakers in a thrilling seven-game series. Those Knicks, who won again in 1973, became legends, and captivated a city that has basketball in its blood. But this book is more than a history of the championship Knicks. It is an exploration of what basketball means to New York—not just to the stars who compete nightly in the garden, but to the young men who spend their nights and weekends perfecting their skills on the concrete courts of the city’s parks. Basketball is a city game, and New York is the king of cities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Guns of August: The Outbreak of World War I; Barbara W. Tuchman's Great War Series *



  






*Selected by the Modern Library as one of the 100 best nonfiction books of all time

The Proud Tower, the Pulitzer Prize–winning The Guns of August, and The Zimmerman Telegram comprise Barbara W. Tuchman’s classic histories of the First World War era*

In this landmark, Pulitzer Prize–winning account, renowned historian Barbara W. Tuchman re-creates the first month of World War I: thirty days in the summer of 1914 that determined the course of the conflict, the century, and ultimately our present world. Beginning with the funeral of Edward VII, Tuchman traces each step that led to the inevitable clash. And inevitable it was, with all sides plotting their war for a generation. Dizzyingly comprehensive and spectacularly portrayed with her famous talent for evoking the characters of the war’s key players, Tuchman’s magnum opus is a classic for the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The First Fighter Pilot (Illustrated): My Wartime Diary 1914-1916*



  






•Oswald Boelcke was the first pilot to formalise air fighting tactics in his June 1916 DICTA BOELCKE, a set of 8 rules.
•Includes a copy of the DICTA BOELCKE.
•Boelcke trained Manfred von Richthofen, the ‘Red Baron’, during his leadership of one of the first-ever fighter squadrons, the Jasta 2. von Richthofen continued to idolise his mentor long after he had surpassed Boelcke’s number of aerial ‘kills’.
•Includes 13 rare photographs.

Oswald Boelcke shot down his first enemy kill over the Western Front on 4 July 1915. 39 more would follow as he became Germany’s undisputed top gun and an international celebrity at the very dawn of aerial warfare. He was never shot down.
Put in charge of Jasta 2, one of the first-ever fighter squadrons, he put into practise the 8 tactical maxims of his fighter pilot manual, the DICTA BOELCKE which the German air force would later publish as a training pamphlet and issue to every fighter pilot it trained, two years before the Allies followed suit with their own tactical manuals.
Oswald drilled his hand-picked pilots in the tactics of his DICTA and gave lectures on aircraft recognition and the relative strengths and weaknesses of their opponent’s aircraft. It worked and his squadron became one of the most successful in the German Air Service with over 25 aces including the ‘Red Baron.’ Manfred von Richthofen had learned his craft under Boelcke and said of his mentor, ‘Our beloved leader… whom we followed blindly.’
And the secret of his success? ‘I only open fire when I can see the goggle strap on my opponent’s crash helmet.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Holocaust: The Human Tragedy*



  






*The renowned historian weaves a definitive account of the Holocaust—from Hitler’s rise to power to the final defeat of the Nazis in 1945.*

Rich with eyewitness accounts, incisive interviews, and first-hand source materials—including documentation from the Eichmann and Nuremberg war crime trials—this sweeping narrative begins with an in-depth historical analysis of the origins of anti-Semitism in Europe, and tracks the systematic brutality of Hitler’s “Final Solution” in unflinching detail. It brings to light new source materials documenting Mengele’s diabolical concentration camp experiments and documents the activities of Himmler, Eichmann, and other Nazi leaders. It also demonstrates comprehensive evidence of Jewish resistance and the heroic efforts of Gentiles to aid and shelter Jews and others targeted for extermination, even at the risk of their own lives.

Combining survivor testimonies, deft historical analysis, and painstaking research, _The Holocaust _is without doubt a masterwork of World War II history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night of the Long Knives: Hitler's Excision of Rohm's SA Brownshirts, 30 June – 2 July 1934 (History of Terror) *



  






*The historian and author of The Shanghai Massacre presents an in-depth chronicle of Hitler’s plot to eliminate political rivals and his own SA Brownshirts.*

In the summer of 1934, Adolf Hitler conducted a ruthless purge of his own fascist colleagues, many of whom had helped the Nazi Party rise to power. The brawling street thugs of the SA had bludgeoned Hitler’s political opposition into submission and played a significant role in transforming Germany into a dictatorship. But in order to safeguard his absolute authority, Hitler chose to eliminate any potential rivals. And it was the SA that he feared most.

Officially called Operation Hummingbird, the swift and merciless “blood purge” came to be known as The Night of the Long Knives. Among Hitler’s victims were personal friends like SA co-founder Ernst Röhm, former German Chancellor Kurt von Schleicher, and even former party comrades like Gregor Strasser. Breaking the back of the SA and settling political scores, the operation took somewhere between three hundred and a thousand lives


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Belsen and Its Liberation (Images of War) *



  






Accompanied by rare and unpublished photos with in-depth captions the book presents a unique visual account of one of the Nazi's most infamous concentration camps. The imagery shows the SS's murderous activities inside Belsen, and also reveal another disturbing side to them relaxing in their barracks or visiting their families and loved ones.The book is an absorbing insight into how the SS played a key part in murdering, torturing and starving to death tens of thousands of inmates. During the latter part of the war as many as 500 a day were perishing from the long-term effects of starvation as well as the resultant diseases. There is a wealth of information on how the camp was run and all aspects of life inside the camp for the inmates are covered. The final episode of Belsen is witnessed by British soldiers of the Second Army, who were completely unprepared for what they encountered when they arrived at the gates of the camp. Inside the camp they found some 10,000 unburied dead in addition to the mass graves already containing 40,000 more corpses.This latest Images of War book captures the shocking story of those that ran Belsen, those that perished, and the troops that liberated the living from their hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Auschwitz Death Camp (Images of War)*



  






*A World War II pictorial history detailing Nazi Germany’s Auschwitz concentration camp, its monstrous creators, and what went on inside.*

The concentration camp at Auschwitz-Birkenau was the site of the single largest mass murder in history. Over one million mainly Jewish men, women, and children were murdered in its gas chambers. Countless more died as a result of disease and starvation. _Auschwitz Death Camp_ is a chilling pictorial record of this infamous establishment. Using some 250 photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, it describes how Auschwitz evolved from a brutal labor camp at the beginning of the war into what was literally a factory of death. The images show how people lived, worked, and died at Auschwitz.

The book covers the men who conceived and constructed this killing machine, and how the camp provided a vast labor pool for various industrial complexes erected in the vicinity. _Auschwitz Death Camp_ is shocking proof of the magnitude of horror inflicted by the Nazis on innocent men, women, and children. Such evil should not be forgotten lest it reappear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Slaughter on the Eastern Front: Hitler and Stalin's War 1941-1945*



  






Anthony Tucker-Jones casts new light on the brutal fighting on the Eastern Front in World War II. Through his analysis of German front-line command assessments, he reveals the shocking destruction of German forces by the Soviets as early as 1942—and yet Hitler kept on fighting. Step by step, he describes how the German war machine fought to its very last against a relentless enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Defeat on the Eastern Front (Images of War) *



  






*A stunning photographic account of Hitler’s last stand in the face of the Red Army’s successful offensive of 1944.*

Drawing on rare and previously unpublished photographs accompanied by in-depth captions, the book provides an absorbing analysis of this traumatic period of the Second World War. It reveals in detail how the Battle of Kursk was the beginning of the end and how this massive operation led to the Red Army recapturing huge areas of the Soviet Union and bleeding white the German armies it struck.

Despite the adverse situation in which both the German Army and its Waffen-SS counterparts were placed, soldiers continued to fight to the bitter end and attempted to build new defense lines. But as the Red Army launched its long awaited summer offensive on June 1944, German forces were forced to withdraw under the constant hammer blows of ground and aerial bombardments. Those German forces that survived the artillery barrages, the onslaught of the tank armadas, and mass infantry assaults, streamed back from the battlefield and fought vicious battles through the Baltic States, Byelorussia, and built up new defense along the Vistula River in Poland.

As the final months of the war were played out on the Eastern Front, the army and Waffen-SS, with diminishing resources, withdrew across a devastated Reich and fought out their last battle with party militia forces around a devastated Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Greatest Raid of All: Operation Chariot and the Mission to Destroy the Normandie Dock at St Nazaire (Daring Military Operations of World War Two) *



  






A vivid account of the famous St Nazaire Raid that demonstrates the sheer bravery of the British Commandos and the Royal Navy. An essential read for fans of James Holland, Ant Middleton and Cornelius Ryan.

St Nazaire, 1.22 a.m. 28 March 1942.

HMS _Cambeltown_, supported by seventeen wooden motor launches, approached the German-held port intending to smash into the lock gates of the largest dock in the world, the Normandie Dock — Operation Chariot was in full swing.

Against vicious Nazi gunfire the commandos stormed the docks and within half an hour succeeded in their chief demolition objectives but in the heat of battle the Royal Navy had lost nearly all of its small vessels intended to carry them back to England. With their route home closed off the men were forced to fight through the town in a bid to escape German forces.

C. E. Lucas Phillips’ _The Greatest Raid of All_ draws upon numerous British, French and German eyewitness reports to uncover the astounding true story of one of the most daring attacks of World War Two in which no fewer than five Victoria Crosses were awarded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Ride to Panmunjom: A Novel of the Korean War*



  






*Korea, early September, 1953.

The armistice had been signed over a month before.

Yet not every American was free to leave behind that conflict and return to their homeland.*

Fifty prisoners sat on the hard-packed ground listening to the same long-winded lecture of communist propaganda that they had heard countless times before.

But this one was different — this would be their last one — they would soon be headed home.

Duane Thorin’s brilliant fictionalized account of life as a prisoner of war through the Korean War takes the reader from the start of the groups imprisonment through to their last seconds of incarceration.

Drawing upon his personal experiences, as Thorin had been a POW for nineteenth months through the war, he recounts countless encounters and episodes that occurred to him and the men around him as they fought to survive the tough conditions they found themselves in.

This book is a remarkable account of the psychological and physical torture that men were subjected to as prisoners during the course of the Korean War. It is essential reading for anyone interested in that conflict and for people wishing to find out more about the sheer fortitude of the men who survived it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Noble Cause: American Battlefield Victories In Vietnam*



  






*A stirring tribute to the valor and courage of the allied forces in the Vietnam War and a vivid re-creation of hard-won battles from Ia Drang Valley to Khe Sanh and Hamburger Hill…*

Celebrating the skill and bravery of the United States armed forces and their South Vietnamese allies, _A Noble Cause_ presents a gripping chronicle of both large and small unit successful combat engagements, including the Battle of Dong Xoai (1965); the Battle of Ia Drang Valley (1965), the first major ground battle of the Vietnam War; the Battle of Loc Ninh (1967) by the Cambodian border; the Battle of Khe Sanh (1967–196 leading up to the Tet Offensive; the Battle of Dong Ha (196; the bloody siege on Hamburger Hill (1969); and the Battle of An Loc (1972), sixty-five miles north of Saigon, which contributed to the failure of the Vietcong’s Eastertide Offensive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jokes for Mom*



  






*Learn how to be the funniest, most wisecracking mom around!*

Mom, does your family drive you crazy? Do you enjoy complaining to your girlfriends about your husband and your in-laws? Do you need some inspiration for how to respond to your kids’ whining and begging? If you answered yes to any of these questions, then this book is for you!

This comedic collection of witty one-liners and sarcastic retorts is for any mom in need of a good laugh and some appreciation for all of her hard work. Included are jokes such as:

Mother (noun): One person who does the work of twenty. For free.
Cook a man a fish and you feed him for a day. But teach a man to fish and you get rid of him for the whole weekend.
Daughter: Mom, what’s it like to have the greatest daughter in the world? Mom: I don’t know, dear, you’ll have to ask your grandma.
There’s a legend that if you go take a shower and scream “MOM!” three times, a nice lady appears with the towel you forgot!
_Jokes for Moms_ will leave you laughing out loud and rolling your eyes in agreement before you can even say, “Because I said so!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Choice of Gods*



  






*A handful of humans and a multitude of robots create a new society on an abandoned Earth in this novel by the Nebula Award–winning author of Way Station.*

_What if you woke up one morning on Earth . . . and no one else was there? _That is the reality that greeted a handful of humans, including Jason Whitney, his wife Martha, and the remnants of a tribe of Native Americans in the year 2135. Their inexplicable abandonment had unexpected benefits: the eventual development of mental telepathy and other extrasensory powers, inner peace, and best of all, near-immortality. Now, five thousand years later, most of the remaining humans live a tranquil, pastoral life, leaving technological and religious exploration to the masses of robot servants who no longer have humans to serve. But the unexpected reappearance of Jason’s brother, who had teleported to the stars many years before, threatens to change everything yet again—for John Whitney is the bearer of startling information about where Earth’s population went and why—and the most disturbing news of all: They may finally be coming home again.

Nominated for the Hugo Award when it first appeared in print more than forty years ago, Clifford D. Simak’s brilliant and thought-provoking _A Choice of Gods _has lost nothing of its power to astonish and intrigue. A masterwork of speculative fiction, intelligent and ingenious, it is classic Simak, standing tall among the very best science fiction that has ever been written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Rimes Trilogy Boxed Set*



  






*How does an honorable man survive in a corrupt world?*
Jack Rimes is a good person caught up in a grim and dark future where galaxy-spanning corporations exert terrible influence over governments. Technology improves the lives of the elite, but things have never been worse for the average person. Career options are limited for those who still live on an Earth devastated by economic, industrial, and ecological calamity. Those desperate enough flee to the colony worlds. Anyone looking for a chance at something more than abject poverty pursue a military career.

Rimes is a Commando, a special forces operator who does the dirty work to maintain a fragile global peace, but the strain on his family is devastating. His rise through the ranks only exposes him to more of the dark secrets kept from the general populace.

Now collected into a bestselling boxed set, the trilogy is an introduction into a gripping universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Valor: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *



  






*Get the Valor Box Set, featuring all three books in the Dragon Award-nominated series. 1000+ pages of suspense-filled, military fiction set around a conspiracy on a hostile planet.*

_"A tour de force."--*David Weber, NYT bestselling author of the Honor Harrington Series.*_

Special Agent Jackson Fischer is a man after truth. When a military operation to extract a high-ranking ambassador from the war-torn, border-world of Stonemeyer ends in disaster, Fischer is called in to investigate.

A whole platoon went in, but only three Alliance Marines returned home, the rest killed in action along with hundreds of civilians. With tensions between the Holloman Alliance and Stonemeyer rising, Fischer attempts to stitch the pieces together. One thing becomes more and more certain: The surviving Marines are lying.

As the truth unfurls, Fischer begins to realize this was far more than a simple rescue mission...and that the truth might be something best left buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Extinction Cycle: Dark Age (The Complete Four Book Series)*



  






*The ENTIRE standalone four-book second season of the global bestselling and award-winning Extinction Cycle!
Survivors thought the extinction cycle had ended, but a powerful evil lurks in the shadows...*

Eight years ago, an engineered virus ravaged the globe, infecting and transforming humans into apex predators called Variants. Billions died, civilization collapsed, and the human race teetered on the brink of extinction.

Nations banded together and heroes rose up to fight these abominations. On the front lines, Captain Reed Beckham and Master Sergeant Joe “Fitz” Fitzpatrick of Delta Force Team Ghost fought against the Variant hordes. With the aid of CDC Doctor Kate Lovato, they helped lead humanity to victory.

Now, almost a decade after the end of the war, civilization has slowly clawed toward recovery. In the Allied States of America, survivors live in outposts where they have rebuilt industry, agriculture, and infrastructure. The remaining Variants are believed to be dying off under destroyed cities and the abandoned frontier.

But evil and intelligent forces dwell in the shadows with the starving beasts, scheming to restart the extinction cycle and end humanity forever. And once again, Beckham, Fitz, and Kate will rise to fight them, joining forces with new heroes to try and save what’s left of the world.

READER NOTE: You don’t have to read the first 7 books of the Extinction Cycle to jump into Book 1 of Extinction Cycle: Dark Age. This new season is a self-contained storyline. For returning readers, this book takes place after book 7, Extinction War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trained to Hunt (Pierce Hunt Book 2)*



  






*No limits. No rules. No mercy. Can one man take down an entire drug cartel?*

Former Army Ranger Pierce Hunt is second-guessing his decision to join a CIA hunter-killer team that will take him far away from his daughter. But when a new performance-enhancing drug kills four football players—including his daughter’s boyfriend—settling down becomes the last thing on Hunt’s mind.

When Anna Garcia, Hunt’s lover and head of the largest drug cartel in Miami, becomes the prime suspect in the investigation, the stakes become even more personal. Not convinced that Anna is capable of such extremes, Hunt looks far and wide for evidence to exonerate her and stop a vicious enemy who plans to flood the US market with an addictive new drug. Outgunned, outmanned, and out of time, Hunt is the country’s last hope to stop a deadly new drug from making countless new victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boyfriend: A Novel *



  






*A California PI hunts for a killer in the shadowy world of online escorts in a “cool, tough-minded” thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author (The New York Times).*

Jack Till, a retired LAPD homicide detective, is now happy to take routine cases as a private investigator. But when a murdered girl’s parents ask for his help, Till can’t say no. The victim had been working as a high-class prostitute, and Till soon finds that she was one of several escorts killed in different cities in the same manner—all had strawberry blonde hair, and all were shot with a 9mm in their home.

Till must enter the secretive world of online escorts, decoding ads placed by women who are always on the move, often using false names and other women’s pictures. But the perpetrator is more dangerous than Till ever imagined. As the body count rises, Till must find a ruthless seducer whose murderous spree masks an even deadlier agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bomb Maker *



  






A threat is called into the LAPD Bomb Squad and when tragedy ensues, the fragmented unit turns to Dick Stahl, a former Bomb Squad commander who now operates his own private security company. Just returned from a tough job in Mexico, Stahl is at first reluctant to accept the offer, but his sense of duty to the technicians he trained is too strong to turn it down. On his first day back at the head of the squad, Stahl’s three-person team is dispatched to a suspected car bomb. And it quickly becomes clear to him that they are dealing with an unusual mastermind—one whose intended target seems to be the Bomb Squad itself.

As the shadowy organization sponsoring this campaign of violence puts increasing pressure on the bomb maker, and Stahl becomes dangerously entangled with a member of his own team, the fuse on this high-stakes plot only burns faster. _The Bomb Maker_ is Thomas Perry’s biggest, most unstoppable thriller yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Out of Sight: A Novel*



  






*“Elmore Leonard is an awfully good writer of the sneaky sort; he is so good you don’t even notice what he’s up to.” —New York Times Book Review*

Before there was Raylan, there was Sisco... U.S. Marshal Karen Sisco is on the hunt for world-class gentleman felon Jack Foley in _Out of Sight_, _New York Times_ bestselling author Elmore Leonard’s sexy thriller that moves from Miami to the Motor City.

Based on Miami, Florida's Gold Coast, U.S. Marshal Karen Sisco isn’t about to let an expert criminal like Jack Foley successfully bust out of Florida's Glades Prison. But there’s a major score waiting for him in Detroit, and a shotgun-wielding marshal isn’t going to stop Foley from getting it.

Neither counted on sharing a cramped car trunk—or on a sizzling chemistry that’s working overtime. As soon as Sisco escapes, Foley is already missing her.

Sisco can’t forget Foley either—and she isn’t about to let him go. Too bad the next time their paths cross, it’s going to be about business, not pleasure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thirteen Hours*



  






*South African detective Benny Griessel has one day to solve two murders in the award winning, #1 bestselling thriller—“This book is great!” (Michael Connelly).*

*Winner of the Barry Award for Best Thriller*

As morning dawns in Cape Town, Det. Capt. Benny Griessel finds himself facing a difficult day. A South African music executive has been shot dead. An American teenager’s body has been found on the street, her throat cut. And her friend Rachel Anderson is somewhere in the city, terrified and alone, but hopefully still alive. For both cases, time is short and media attention is high. And while the homicide detective has been sober for 156 days, day 157 is going to be a tough one . . .

A #1 bestseller in South Africa, winner of the 2011 Boeke Prize Fanatics Choice Award, and a finalist for the CWA International Dagger, _Thirteen Hours_ is an atmospheric, intensely gripping novel from “a serious writer who richly deserves the international reputation he has built” (_The Washington Post_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Takeoff (Seth Walker Book 1) *



  






*High-octane action, celebrity glamour, and endless possibilities for danger meet in this fast-paced debut for fans of John Sandford and Lee Child.*

Still reeling from a devastating personal tragedy, air marshal turned investigator Seth Walker embarks on his first case. All he has to do is accompany female pop star Max Magic to Los Angeles and deliver her to the FBI. But when their routine flight ends in a hail of gunfire at LAX, Walker has no choice but to take the frightened diva on the run.

After a second attack leaves him battered and bloody, Walker realizes he cannot trust the FBI. To keep his client alive, he must use a patchwork of trusted aviation contacts to get her home to Austin, where the key suspects await.

But as they race to stay one step ahead of their deadly pursuers, the biggest danger of all may be what they’re heading toward—the dark secrets that Max herself has been keeping…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great Deluge: Hurricane Katrina, New Orleans, and the Mississippi Gulf Coast *



  






In the span of five violent hours on August 29, 2005, Hurricane Katrina destroyed major Gulf Coast cities and flattened 150 miles of coastline. But it was only the first stage of a shocking triple tragedy. On the heels of one of the three strongest hurricanes ever to make landfall in the United States came the storm-surge flooding, which submerged a half-million homes—followed by the human tragedy of government mismanagement, which proved as cruel as the natural disaster itself.

In _The Great Deluge_, bestselling author Douglas Brinkley finds the true heroes of this unparalleled catastrophe, and lets the survivors tell their own stories, masterly allowing them to record the nightmare that was Katrina.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All the Gallant Men: An American Sailor's Firsthand Account of Pearl Harbor*



  






*The New York Times bestselling memoir of survival and heroism at Pearl Harbor

“An unforgettable story of unfathomable courage.” —*_*Reader’s Digest*_

*In this, the first memoir by a USS Arizona sailor, Donald Stratton delivers an inspiring and unforgettable eyewitness account of the Pearl Harbor attack and his remarkable return to the fight. *

At 8:10 a.m. on December 7, 1941, Seaman First Class Donald Stratton was consumed by an inferno. A million pounds of explosives had detonated beneath his battle station aboard the USS _Arizona, _barely fifteen minutes into Japan’s surprise attack on American forces at Pearl Harbor. Near death and burned across two thirds of his body, Don, a nineteen-year-old Nebraskan who had been steeled by the Great Depression and Dust Bowl, summoned the will to haul himself hand over hand across a rope tethered to a neighboring vessel. Forty-five feet below, the harbor’s flaming, oil-slick water boiled with enemy bullets; all around him the world tore itself apart.

In this extraordinary, never-before-told eyewitness account of the Pearl Harbor attack—the only memoir ever written by a survivor of the USS_ Arizona—_ninety-four-year-old veteran Donald Stratton finally shares his unforgettable personal tale of bravery and survival on December 7, 1941, his harrowing recovery, and his inspiring determination to return to the fight.

Don and four other sailors made it safely across the same line that morning, a small miracle on a day that claimed the lives of 1,177 of their _Arizona_ shipmates—approximately half the American fatalities at Pearl Harbor. Sent to military hospitals for a year, Don refused doctors’ advice to amputate his limbs and battled to relearn how to walk. The U.S. Navy gave him a medical discharge, believing he would never again be fit for service, but Don had unfinished business. In June 1944, he sailed back into the teeth of the Pacific War on a destroyer, destined for combat in the crucial battles of Leyte Gulf, Luzon, and Okinawa, thus earning the distinction of having been present for the opening shots and the final major battle of America’s Second World War.

As the seventy-fifth anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack approaches, Don, a great-grandfather of five and one of six living survivors of the _Arizona_, offers an unprecedentedly intimate reflection on the tragedy that drew America into the greatest armed conflict in history. _All the Gallant Men_ is a book for the ages, one of the most remarkable—and remarkably inspiring—memoirs of any kind to appear in recent years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jocks in the Jungle: The History of the Black Watch in India *



  






"In 1943, there was no thought of good times for two battalions of Scottish soldiers. For them, India meant a new and unimaginably arduous kind of training. Some of the Black Watch boys had seen action in Somaliland, Crete and Tobruk. Some of the Cameronians had fought the Japs in the Burma retreat. Even for these, such training was trial by ordeal. Many more of the Jocks were new, just shipped out from Scotland, but all of them were ordinary men, men from the towns and villages whod taken the Kings shilling in their countrys peril. These were first-class British infantry, but not the super-selected special forces types that we know today. Nevertheless, it was a special-forces job they were supposed to do and that is what they were called, Special Force. The challenge in Madhya Pradesh was to turn themselves into jungle fighters as good as the Japanese. They had a few short months to become Chindits. The two brigades they joined numbered 7,677 officers and men going into the jungle, of whom 531 were killed, captured or missing, and around 1,600 were wounded. By the end, some 3,800 were too sick to fight. Only 1,754 could be classified as 'effective' when they came out and, in truth, half of those were fit for no more than a hospital bed. It was a miracle anybody survived at all. And that was just two of the five brigades that went in. Was this the greatest medical disaster of World War Two? Who caused it? This new book has the answers."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nine Battles to Stanley *



  






Nine Battles to Stanley is a soldiers account of the ground fighting on South Georgia and the Falklands.What makes this book unique is the fascinating and objective way the author describes the experiences, view points and comparative qualities of both sides to the conflict. Fresh light is shed on the whole campaign even the best known battles at Goose Green (where Col. H. Jones won his VC) and the night attack on Mount Tumbledown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Assassination Protocol: A Military Space Opera Thriller (CERBERUS Book 1) *



  






*Nolan Garrett is Cerberus. A government assassin, tasked with fixing the galaxy's darkest, ugliest problems with a bullet to the brain.*

Armed with cutting-edge weapons and an AI-run cybernetic suit that controls his paralyzed legs, he is the fist in the shadows, the dagger to the heart of the Nyzarian Empire’s enemies.

Then he found Bex on his doorstep…

A junkie, high on the drug he’d fought for years to avoid, and a former elite soldier like him. So he takes her in to help her get clean—Silverguards never leave their own behind.

If only he’d known his actions would put him in the crosshairs of the most powerful cartel in New Avalon.

Facing an army of gangbangers, drug pushers, and thugs, Nolan must fight to not only carry out his mission, but to prevent the escalating violence from destroying everything he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Terminal Secrets: An Intergalactic Space Opera Adventure (CERBERUS Book 2)*



  






*Nolan Garrett is on the hunt for traitors, and it just got personal!*

His targets: a pair of thieves who broke into a military armory. Already, the stolen high-grade weapons have flooded the streets of New Avalon with blood.

Nolan’s pursuit brings him to the last place in the universe he’d want to go…home.

On the planet he thought he’d left behind forever, he is swept up in a local war between his first love and his oldest enemy.

In the heat of battle, he will uncover dark secrets that, if brought to light, could destroy him—and the woman he loved—forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cyber Strike: An Intergalactic Space Opera Adventure (CERBERUS Book 3)*



  






*Nolan Garrett is at war…with his own ordnance!*

His cutting-edge combat suit: hacked.

His high-tech weaponry: dismantled.

His AI: inoperative.

All he has left are his wits and the help of the drugged-out Silverguard he rescued from her addiction.

His enemy is one he can’t see, can’t stab, can’t shoot. Hidden behind the technology that made Nolan the Nyzarian Empire’s deadliest assassin, the mysterious hacker known only as Ex-Umbra is a threat his elite soldier training could never prepare him for.

Unless Nolan can put him down in time, Ex-Umbra is out to reveal the truth about his existence to the entire galaxy…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Paragon Slayer (CERBERUS Book 4)*



  






*One man, one AI, and three guns versus a spaceship full of armed enemies--what could possibly go wrong?*

Nolan Garrett has a new target: Captain Drexel of the SSE Armada, smuggler, enemy combatant, and suspected terrorist.

All it takes is a bit of clever bluffing and some fast cyber-work by Taia, the AI in his brain, to get him close enough to pull the trigger.

Nothing can ever be that easy…

The “cakewalk” mission goes quickly off the rails with the arrival of a friend that should have been dead, a series of brutal assaults and murders, mysterious armored foes with tech capable of vanishing into thin air, and a cargo so valuable, rivers of blood will be spilled to safeguard it.

Alone and surrounded by hostiles, Nolan has only his skill-at-arms, his armor, and his AI to keep him alive in this deadly game of cat-and-mouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vicious Justice (CERBERUS Book 5)*



  






*The contract is simple: execute the only honest detective in New Avalon.*

Nolan Garrett has carried out countless hits over his years as Cerberus, government assassin, so why should this be any different?

But as he digs into his target, he is dragged into a tangled web of murders, blackmail, victim trafficking, racketeering, and corruption reaching to the highest echelons of Imperial government.

With the help of his trusty AI, Taia, and Bex, a former Silverguard demolitions genius, Nolan unleashes his uniquely vicious brand of justice on the guilty. It’s a race against time to clean up the evil before it floods his city and destroys those he loves.

Vicious Justice is the fifth book in the action-packed space opera Cerberus series. Perfect for fans of The Last Reaper, Takeshi Kovacs, and The Punisher!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ghost Nemesis (CERBERUS Book 6)*



  






*Never go scope-to-scope with a Silverguard sniper.*

Nolan’s enemies had learned that lesson the hard way, and he had the kill count to prove it.

But when his old Warbeast Teammates drag him into a surgical strike on a former soldier-turned-gunrunner, he’ll find the true limits of his skills tested when facing off against a sharpshooter a match for his cunning, ruthlessness, and elite martial training.

Life and death hangs in a split-second decision, the tiniest twitch of a trigger finger.

If Nolan fails to be faster, better, and smarter, he might find himself locked in a battle he won’t walk away from.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First Order (Sam Capra Book 5)*



  






*Sam Capra returns as he embarks on a one-man mission to find his brother from the New York Times bestselling author, Jeff Abbott, in this "fast-paced, high-octane" read (Publishers Weekly).*

Two brothers. One dead, executed by extremists on a grainy video. The other forged into a top undercover agent. But now, Sam Capra has reason to believe that his brother, Danny, may be alive. And if Danny has been living a secret life these past years, where has he been--and what has he become?
Sam's desperate search for his brother leads him into a modern heart of darkness: the Russian elite inner circle, a group of ruthless ex-KGB billionaires who owe fealty to Russia's corrupt president, Morozov. One of these men wants Morozov dead. And Danny will be the one to kill him--on American soil.
To save his brother--and to save the world from certain war--Sam, along with his mysterious partner, Mila, must stop Danny from killing Morozov. The mission will take Sam from the slums of Pakistan to the hipster galleries of Brooklyn to the Caribbean playgrounds of the superrich. And as Sam untangles the secret past locked in his brother's heart, he may be forced to make a choice between his brother--and the greater good . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Time Like the Past (Star Trek: The Original Series) *



  






*An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: The Original Series that reveals long-held secrets about Captain Kirk's past for the first time!*

STARDATE 6122.5. A diplomatic mission to the planet Yusub erupts in violence when ruthless Orion raiders attempt to disrupt the crucial negotiations by force. Caught in the midst of a tense and dangerous situation, Captain James T. Kirk of the _U.S.S. Enterprise_ finds an unexpected ally in the form of an enigmatic stranger who calls herself “Annika Seven.”

STARDATE 53786.1. Seven of Nine is taking part in an archaeological expedition on an obscure planetoid in the Delta Quadrant when a disastrous turn of events puts _Voyager’s_ away team in jeopardy—and transports Seven across time and space to Yusub, where she comes face-to-face with one of Starfleet’s greatest legends.

STARDATE 6122.5. Kirk knows better than most the danger that even a single castaway from the future can pose to the time line, so he and Seven embark on a hazardous quest to return her to her own era. But there are others who crave the knowledge Seven possesses, and they will stop at nothing to obtain it—even if this means seizing control of the _Enterprise_!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Garth of Izar (Star Trek: The Original Series)*



  






GARTH OF IZAR: The legend of Captain Garth, the hero of Axanar, has spread throughout the Federation. His exploits are required reading at Starfleet Academy -- where he became a hero of a future legend, James T. Kirk...
GARTH OF IZAR: Brutal injuries sustained on Antos IV forced the native Antosians to heal him by means of giving him their natural shape-changing abilities. But the cure proved worse than the disease, as Garth was driven insane...
GARTH OF IZAR: His madness apparently cured at the rehab colony on Elba II, Captain Garth has returned to service to mediate a crisis on Antos IV, with the aid of Captain Kirk and the _Starship Enterprise™._ But has Garth truly put his insanity behind him, or will he renew his plans for conquest -- starting with the Antosians?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Soldiers Of Fear: Invasion! #2 (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 41) *



  






*Long ago, before the dawn of civilization, they were banished to the realm of nightmares. Now the terrors are real...*

A generation ago, another _Starship Enterprise_TM fought off a ship of exiled aliens intent on conquering all of the Alpha Quadrant. Starfleet thought the foe had been repelled forever—until now. The Furies have returned in might warships even more powerful than before. But their weapons are more than merely physical, for these aliens are the origins of all the demons and monsters of ancient myth, and they have found a way to project fear directly into the minds of their enemies. To defeat the Furies, and save the Federation, Picard and the crew of the _U.S.S. Enterprise_ must first conquer the darkest terrors of their unconscious minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Children of Hamlin (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 3) *



  






*The time has come to finally avenge the Choraii for the atrocities of the Hamlin Massacre, and Jean-Luc Picard and his crew are ready.*

The Hamlin Massacre—every Starfleet officer knows the tale. The tiny Federation outpost of Hamlin was destroyed, its entire adult population ruthlessly slaughtered, before the first defense shield could be raised. Even worse, the colony's children disappeared without a trace, abducted by the aliens who attacked with a ferocity and speed that outmatched their Starfleet pursuers.

Now, fifty years later, the Choraii ships have appeared again. But this time the Federation is ready; this time the Choraii must pay for what they need. The precious metals can only be bought with the Hamlin children still living with their captors.

This time, the Choraii must face Captain Jean-Luc Picard—and the crew of the starship _Enterprise_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fire On High (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 6) *



  






Lieutenant Robin Lefler's mother died in a shuttle explosion ten years ago. So is the woman being held prisoner in Thallonian space really her? If it is, what is her connection to the mysterious woman holding a weapon that could doom entire worlds?
With the lives of billions at stake, Robin Lefler, Captain Calhoun and the crew of the U.S.S. Excalibur must find the answers before time runs out for them and for the struggling remnants of the once-great Thallonian Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Armageddon's Arrow (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *



  






*An all-new novel of The Next Generation expanded universe from the New York Times bestselling author!*

It is a new age of exploration, and the U.S.S. _Enterprise_ is dispatched to “the Odyssean Pass,” a region charted only by unmanned probes and believed to contain numerous inhabited worlds. Approaching a star system with two such planets, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and his crew find a massive alien vessel, drifting in interstellar space for decades. Sensors detect life aboard the derelict—aliens held in suspended animation. Thought to be an immense sleeper ship, the vessel actually is a weapon capable of destroying entire worlds...the final gambit in a war that has raged for generations across the nearby system. Captain Picard is now caught in the middle of this conflict and attempts to mediate, as both sides want this doomsday weapon…which was sent from the future with the sole purpose of ending the interplanetary war before it even began!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Frontier (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *



  






The ancient Thallonian Empire has collapsed, throwing an entire sector of the galaxy into chaos and unrest. Billions of sentient beings are faced with starvation, warfare, and worse. Faced with a tragedy of interstellar proportions, Starfleet assembles a new, handpicked crew to help where it can and report what it finds.
Captain Mackenzie Calhoun, recommended by Jean-Luc Picard himself, takes command of the _U.S.S. Excalibur_, which is manned by Starfleet's best and brightest, including some old friends from Star TreK: The Next Generation and some of the most dynamic new characters ever to boldly go where no one has gone before!
This special hardcover edition contains the first thrilling adventure that launched Star Trek into a new frontier. It also contains a pull-out full-color print of all of the characters and a special "minipedia" guide to the people, places, and things that make up the New Frontier universe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Twist of Faith*



  






*Uneasy peace. Worlds in flux. Tests of faith. The final episode was only the beginning.*

The Dominion War is over...or is it? Three months after the Allied victory against the invaders from the Gamma Quadrant, a surprise attack awakens the fear of renewed hostilities. At the same time, a senseless murder sets a space station commander on a path that will test the limits of her faith...while a strange discovery within the plasma storms of the Badlands propels an old soldier toward a rendezvous with destiny. Elsewhere, amidst the ruins of an ancient civilization, a young man is about to embark on a dangerous quest to fill the hole in his life—one left by the loss of his father.

So begins the unprecedented, authorized continuation of _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine®,_ springing from the seven-year television odyssey of Captain Benjamin Sisko and his crew aboard a Federation starbase at the edge of the final frontier. Following the serial format and evolving character arcs that were the hallmarks of the TV series, the new _Deep Space Nine_ novels pick up where the show left off, daring to imagine what happened after the final episode.

Now the first five tales of that critically acclaimed storyline are collected in one massive volume. Originally published as the two-part _Avatar, Abyss, Demons of Air and Darkness,_ and the novella _Horn and Ivory_, _Twist of Faith_ revisits the aftermath of the Dominion War, the pivotal planet Bajor, its mysterious connection to the timeless Prophets of the wormhole, as well as the familiar faces, new friends, and uncertain allies whose fates intertwine at the crossroads of the galaxy. With an introduction by _New York Times_ bestselling author David R. George III _(Mission: Gamma—Twilight; The Lost Era: Serpents Among the Ruins;_ the Crucible trilogy), _Twist of Faith_ takes the _Deep Space Nine_ saga to a new level, exploring what was left behind and what awaits beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*2010: Odyssey Two (Space Odyssey Series Book 2)*



  






*The celebrated author continues his Space Odyssey with this Hugo Award winner: “A daring romp through the solar system and a worthy successor to 2001” (Carl Sagan).*

In 1968, Arthur C. Clarke’s bestselling _2001: A Space Odyssey _captivated the world and was adapted into the classic film by Stanley Kubrick. Fourteen years later, fans and critics were thrilled by the release of _2010_:_ Odyssey Two._

Nine years after the ill-fated Discovery One mission to Jupiter, a joint Soviet-American crew travels to the planet to investigate the mysterious monolith orbiting the planet, the cause of the earlier mission’s failure—and what became of astronaut David Bowman. The crew includes project expert Heywood Floyd, and Dr. Chandra, the creator of HAL 9000.

What they discover is an unsettling alien conspiracy tampering with the evolution of life on Jupiter’s moons as well as that of humanity itself. Meanwhile, the being that was once Dave Bowman—the only human to unlock the mystery of the monolith—streaks toward Earth on a vital mission of its own . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Destroyer (The Void Wraith Saga Book 1) *



  






Mankind’s outer colonies are disappearing. Without warning. Without a trace. Fleet command chalks the attacks up to pirates, but Captain Dryker of the UFC Johnston isn’t buying it.

Defying command, he leads his misfit crew into hostile territory in search of answers. They encounter the mythical Void Wraith, an unstoppable legend whispered by the first race. After 26,000 years the Void Wraith have returned to begin the next Eradication. Their technology is superior, their motives unclear.

Humanity cannot stop them. Not without help. Captain Dryker’s only hope is to forge an alliance with mankind’s greatest enemy, the savage Tigris.

One maverick captain, an unlikely crew, and an aging vessel are all that stand between humanity and the Eradication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Void Wraith (The Void Wraith Saga Book 2)*



  






*Tainted Victory*

Captain Nolan destroyed the Void Wraith factory and the fleet guarding it, but every victory comes with a price. The destruction of the Helios Gate in the Ghantan system stranded Nolan and his crew months from the closest Gate. Dryker and Khar have been imprisoned by the Primo, forced to remain idle.

With both Nolan and Dryker absent from the galactic stage the Void Wraith’s agents have grown bolder. They trigger a war between humanity and the Tigris, one that will devastate both races. Worse, the Void Wraith’s master has arrived in the Milky Way, and it hungers.

Dryker must rally the Primo, Tigris, and Humanity…or all three races face eradication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eradication (The Void Wraith Saga Book 3) *



  






*The Eradication Has Begun*

The Eradication has finally begun, and there is little hope of victory. Mankind's fleets are devastated. Their Tigris allies have lost their homeworld, and only a few Primo survive. They need allies, but few are left to be had. Fizgig sets out to persuade the notoriously hostile Jaguara Pride to join the war. Dryker fights a running retreat, losing on every front while the Eye pushes slowly toward Earth.

Their only hope is Captain Nolan, leading his squad in a quest to find the legendary Birthplace. There, if ancient Primo myths are right, they will find the vessel known as the Forge. But they are not the only ones seeking it, and if the Void Wraith get there first then all hope is gone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Behind the Lines (The Void Wraith Saga Book 4)*



  






*A brand new adventure in the Void Wraith universe*

_Mechs, kaiju, epic space battles, and galactic archeology…_

The Void Wraith ravaged our galaxy, nearly eradicating both humanity and our enemies, the Tigris. Captain Nolan vowed it would never happen again, that he would find the Void Wraith’s dark masters.

Nolan leads a company of mechs into uncharted space, where a new foe lies in wait. The Coalition’s fleet is destroyed, and Nolan’s squad is stranded behind enemy lines. Between them and escape stand three Planetstriders, thousand meter monstrosities capable of destroying an orbiting capital ship.

In order to survive, they must disable these titanic war machines, an impossible task made even more difficult by the discovery of a terrible secret – one that must reach fleet command, no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hold The Line (The Void Wraith Saga Book 5) *



  






Mankind drove back the Imperium at Ganog 7, but it was a pyrrhic victory. Their fleets are shattered, and it will take months to rebuild-- time they do not have.

Nolan and T’kon are sent to the Azi home world. Their orders— trick the Azi Clan into bringing the location of the Coalition shipyards to the Empress. When the Ganog fleets come, Fizgig and the Coalition fleets will be waiting in ambush.

Yet neither the Coalition, nor the Empress are aware of the true threat. The Nameless Ones have returned, and their seekers are everywhere. They will stop at nothing to unseat the Empress, and seize control of the Imperium for their dark masters.

Only the Tigris Khar, trapped on Imperalis, can save her. Caught in a web of duty and honor, the warrior must choose. If he saves his enemy, he damns himself, but if he refuses to help, then the entire galaxy will burn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Press The Line (The Void Wraith Saga Book 6)*



  






Imperalis has been lost. The Nameless Ones have returned. The Coalition refuses to fight, leaving the Ganog to wage a war they cannot win.

Betrayed and cut off, Khar and Zakanna struggle to survive. Nolan and Burke bring Alpha Company to reinforce the Nyar home world, only to be overwhelmed by the mighty Void Wraith Omegas. Fizgig and Takkar are captured by the sadistic Kthul fleet leader, Azatok.

Only one guttering flame of hope remains. On Nyar, Nolan finds an ancient Void Wraith Omega, weathered and damaged. If he can restore it, they might just have a weapon strong enough to fight back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dryker's Folly: Book 1 in Void Wraith Origins*



  






*Before the Void Wraith. Before the Eradication.*

_One man had a chance to stop it all, and failed..._

Captain Dryker is a washed up vet mining on the fringes of the Kuiper belt. He loads rocks into the _Folly_’s railgun, and fires them back to his corporate overlords on Earth. Boring, just the way he likes it. Until one day it isn’t.

An alien signal bursts from Pluto, which as it turns out is neither a planet, nor a planetoid body. It is an ancient defense satellite activated because it detected the return of the Vuka Spectra. The Void Wraith.

Dryker is the closest ship on the scene, but not the only one vying for the prize. Hostile aliens have emerged from our sun using something called a Helios Gate. The savage Tigris have come not just for the satellite, but to conquer Earth.

Dryker’s only hope is finding something, anything, within the installation to counter the alien’s superior technology and save mankind.

_The prequel to the Void Wraith Saga. Learn how it all began..._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dryker's Stand: Book 2 in Void Wraith Origins *



  






*Humanity's First Interstellar War*

Earth has had a year to recover from their first clash with the savage Tigris. A year they have put to incredible use. Over thirty vessels have been outfitted with the new Helios Drives, which allow them to enter our sun and emerge elsewhere in the galaxy, as the cats did when they attacked us.

For the first time we can take the fight to them.

Commander Dryker, now of the U.F.C, serves as first officer aboard the very first vessel to be retrofitted, the UFC Johnston. His mission...explore the six target worlds where they believe ancient Primo tech can be recovered. Without it mankind is doomed to a protracted war of attrition with a superior foe.

Meanwhile, Pride Leonis has never been in so precarious a position. Mighty Fizgig must aid the man she most hates in his rise to power, or risk her people's ultimate destruction. Doing so will cost her everything, but make her a legend in the eyes of her people.

Unbeknownst to either the insidious Void Wraith are quietly returning, and preparing the next Eradication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dryker's Fall: Book 3 in Void Wraith Origins *



  






*Humanity's End is Upon Us*

The Tigris have declared a Sacred Hunt against Earth. During the last battle Dryker's daring plan turned back their vanguard, but now the entire fleet has arrived.

Thousands of Tigris vessels converge upon our world, with only a few dozen battleships, and our remaining orbital defense platforms to shield us.

Captain Dryker is placed under the command of the sadistic Doctor Reid, and sent to reactivate an ancient Void Wraith factory. Within this factory slumbers an army of Void Wraith, and a fleet of harvesters. But if he succeeds those forces will not work for Earth.

They will begin the Eradication, and wipe out everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery, Books 1 - 3 *



  






*A hilarious cozy mystery series from USA Today Bestselling author Shannon VanBergen*

Nikki is a flirtatious six-time divorcee. Geraldine is her quirky grandmother. Mix in a bunch of gun-toting grannies, an outrageous retirement home, and unsolved mysteries and there's bound to be some excitement. Follow along as Nikki and the cast of retirement home vigilantes work to solve mysteries before everything goes up in smoke.

The _Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ includes the first three books in the Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery series. If you like fun cozy mysteries and outrageous characters, you are going to love the Glock Grannies.

Stories Included: _Up in Smoke_, _The Root of All Evil_, and _A Family Affair_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Die Trying (Jack Reacher Book 2)*



  






*Jack Reacher finds himself in bad company in the second novel in Lee Child’s New York Times bestselling series.*

Jack Reacher is an innocent bystander when he witnesses a woman kidnapped off a Chicago street in broad daylight. In the wrong place at the wrong time, he’s kidnapped with her. Chained together, locked in the back of a stifling van, and racing across America to an unknown destination for an unknown purpose, they’re at the mercy of a group of men demanding an impossible ransom. Because this mysterious woman is worth more than Reacher ever suspected. Now he has to save them both—from the inside out—or die trying...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Charlemagne Pursuit: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 4) *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESETSELLER *• *“Those who relish suspense in the Da Vinci Code vein will snap this one up, the best yet in the series.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)*

As a child, former Justice Department agent Cotton Malone was told that his father died in a submarine disaster in the North Atlantic. But what he now learns stuns him: His father’s sub was a secret nuclear vessel lost on a highly classified mission beneath the ice shelves of Antarctica. 

Twin sisters Dorothea Lindauer and Christl Falk are also determined to find out what became of their father, who died on the same submarine–and they know something Malone doesn’t: Inspired by strange clues discovered in Charlemagne’s tomb, the Nazis explored Antarctica before the Americans. Now Malone discovers that cryptic journals penned in “the language of heaven,” conundrums posed by an ancient historian, and his father’s ill-fated voyage are all tied to a revelation of immense consequence for humankind. As Malone embarks on a dangerous quest with the sisters, he will finally confront the shocking truth of his father’s death and the distinct possibility of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Haunting of H. G. Wells*



  






*A plot against England that even the genius of H. G. Wells could not have imagined.*

It’s 1914. The Great War grips the world—and from the Western Front a strange story emerges…a story of St. George and a brigade of angels descending from heaven to fight beside the beleaguered British troops. But can there be any truth to it?

H. G. Wells, the most celebrated writer of his day—author of _The Time Machine_, _The War of the Worlds_, _The Invisible Man_—is dispatched to find out. There, he finds an eerie wasteland inhabited by the living, the dead, and those forever stranded somewhere in between…a no-man’s-land whose unhappy souls trail him home to London, where a deadly plot, one that could turn the tide of war, is rapidly unfolding.

In league with his young love, the reporter and suffragette Rebecca West, Wells must do battle with diabolical forces—secret agents and depraved occultists—to save his sanity, his country, and ultimately the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*EarthTalk: Expert Answers to Everyday Questions About the Environment*



  






*From the authors of the leading environmental handbook Green Living, the best of E's nationally syndicated Q&A column, EarthTalk*

Knowledge of environmental issues and sustainability is increasingly important as industrialization and climate change continue to wreak havoc on our ecosystems and our psyche. As temperatures rise—and icecaps shrink and storms lash our coastal areas into oblivion—being smart about carbon footprints, waste streams and consumer choices becomes increasingly important for all of us.

That’s where _EarthTalk _comes in.

_EarthTalk_ gathers together the best of readers' questions on the environment and the best ways to live green and answers in a quick and easy guide for the average Joe (or Jane). Searching by subject or looking up questions in the index, readers can learn everything from the difference between wild and farmed salmon to the pros and cons of nuclear power. _EarthTalk_ provides the essential tools and tips to living in harmony with the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thomas Jefferson: The Art of Power*



  






*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The New York Times Book Review • The Washington Post • Entertainment Weekly • The Seattle Times • St. Louis Post-Dispatch • Bloomberg Businessweek*

In this magnificent biography, the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of _American Lion_ and _Franklin and Winston_ brings vividly to life an extraordinary man and his remarkable times. _Thomas Jefferson: The Art of Power_ gives us Jefferson the politician and president, a great and complex human being forever engaged in the wars of his era. Philosophers think; politicians maneuver. Jefferson’s genius was that he was both and could do both, often simultaneously. Such is the art of power.

Thomas Jefferson hated confrontation, and yet his understanding of power and of human nature enabled him to move men and to marshal ideas, to learn from his mistakes, and to prevail. Passionate about many things—women, his family, books, science, architecture, gardens, friends, Monticello, and Paris—Jefferson loved America most, and he strove over and over again, despite fierce opposition, to realize his vision: the creation, survival, and success of popular government in America. Jon Meacham lets us see Jefferson’s world as Jefferson himself saw it, and to appreciate how Jefferson found the means to endure and win in the face of rife partisan division, economic uncertainty, and external threat. Drawing on archives in the United States, England, and France, as well as unpublished Jefferson presidential papers, Meacham presents Jefferson as the most successful political leader of the early republic, and perhaps in all of American history.

The father of the ideal of individual liberty, of the Louisiana Purchase, of the Lewis and Clark expedition, and of the settling of the West, Jefferson recognized that the genius of humanity—and the genius of the new nation—lay in the possibility of progress, of discovering the undiscovered and seeking the unknown. From the writing of the Declaration of Independence to elegant dinners in Paris and in the President’s House; from political maneuverings in the boardinghouses and legislative halls of Philadelphia and New York to the infant capital on the Potomac; from his complicated life at Monticello, his breathtaking house and plantation in Virginia, to the creation of the University of Virginia, Jefferson was central to the age. Here too is the personal Jefferson, a man of appetite, sensuality, and passion.

The Jefferson story resonates today not least because he led his nation through ferocious partisanship and cultural warfare amid economic change and external threats, and also because he embodies an eternal drama, the struggle of the leadership of a nation to achieve greatness in a difficult and confounding world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*First Women: The Grace and Power of America's Modern First Ladies*



  






From the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of the groundbreaking backstairs look at the White House, _The Residence_, comes an intimate, news-making look at the true modern power brokers at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue: the First Ladies, from Jackie Kennedy to Michelle Obama and Melania Trump.

One of the most underestimated—and challenging—positions in the world, the First Lady of the United States must be many things: an inspiring leader with a forward-thinking agenda of her own; a savvy politician, skilled at navigating the treacherous rapids of Washington; a wife and mother operating under constant scrutiny; and an able CEO responsible for the smooth operation of countless services and special events at the White House. Now, as she did in her smash #1 bestseller _The Residence_, former White House correspondent Kate Andersen Brower draws on a wide array of untapped, candid sources—from residence staff and social secretaries to friends and political advisers—to tell the stories of the ten remarkable women who have defined that role since 1960.

Brower offers new insights into this privileged group of remarkable women, including Jacqueline Kennedy, Lady Bird Johnson, Patricia Nixon, Betty Ford, Rosalynn Carter, Nancy Reagan, Barbara Bush, Hillary Clinton, Laura Bush, and Michelle Obama. The stories she shares range from the heartwarming to the shocking and tragic, exploring everything from the first ladies’ political crusades to their rivalries with Washington figures; from their friendships with other first ladies to their public and private relationships with their husbands. She also offers insight as to what Melania Trump might hope to accomplish as First Lady.

Candid and illuminating, this first group biography of the modern first ladies provides a revealing look at life upstairs and downstairs at the world’s most powerful address.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Plagues and Peoples *



  






Upon its original publication, _Plagues and Peoples_ was an immediate critical and popular success, offering a radically new interpretation of world history as seen through the extraordinary impact--political, demographic, ecological, and psychological--of disease on cultures. From the conquest of Mexico by smallpox as much as by the Spanish, to the bubonic plague in China, to the typhoid epidemic in Europe, the history of disease is the history of humankind. With the identification of AIDS in the early 1980s, another chapter has been added to this chronicle of events, which William McNeill explores in his new introduction to this updated editon.

Thought-provoking, well-researched, and compulsively readable, _Plagues and Peoples_ is that rare book that is as fascinating as it is scholarly, as intriguing as it is enlightening. "A brilliantly conceptualized and challenging achievement" (Kirkus Reviews), it is essential reading, offering a new perspective on human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sedan 1870: The Eclipse of France*



  






*A historian analyzes the Franco-Prussian War’s Battle of Sedan, from its causes and effects, to the characters involved.*

The Franco-Prussian War was a turning point in the history of nineteenth-century Europe, and the Battle of Sedan was the pivotal event in that war. For the Germans, their overwhelming victory symbolized the birth of their nation, forged in steel and tempered in the blood of the common enemy. For the French, it was a defeat more complete and humiliating than Waterloo. Author Douglas Fermer’s fresh study of this traumatic moment in European history reconsiders how the mutual fear and insecurity of two rival nations tempted their governments to seek a solution to domestic tensions by waging war against each other. His compelling narrative shows how war came about, and how the dramatic campaign of summer 1870 culminated in a momentous clash of arms at Sedan. He gives fascinating insights into the personalities and aims of the politicians and generals involved but also spotlights the experiences of ordinary soldiers and civilians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The World War II Chronicles: Under the Red Sea Sun, The Far Shore, and No Banners, No Bugles *



  






*A navy admiral’s firsthand accounts of three triumphant operations in Europe and North Africa during World War II.*

After the attack on Pearl Harbor, naval engineering genius Edward Ellsberg came out of retirement to serve his country once again. In these three riveting histories, he recounts the incredible salvage missions and audacious battle plans he took part in during the Second World War.

_Under the Red Sea Sun_: In 1942, Mussolini’s forces were on the run in East Africa. At Massawa, Eritrea, the fleeing Italians left the largest mass wreck in the world, turning a vital port into a tangle of shattered ships and dangerous booby traps. In order to continue the war effort and push back the Axis powers in Africa, the Allies enlisted Commander Ellsberg, who navigated the complicated American and British bureaucracies to pull off a historic feat of engineering—the largest of its kind the world had ever seen.

_The Far Shore_: Rear Admiral Ellsberg describes in detail the meticulous preparation and efforts behind the Normandy Invasion—efforts that would keep the flow of men and materials streaming onto the beaches and into the heart of Europe. From dealing with the extremes of engineering possibilities to wrestling with the knowledge that countless lives depended on the success of his intricate planning, Ellsberg worked himself into exhaustion to do his part. Vividly described by a man who saw firsthand the horrors of war and the cost of victory, _The Far Shore_ takes readers through the brutal surf, onto the bloody beaches, and into the mind of one of World War II’s little-known heroes.

_No Banners, No Bugles_: In Oran, Algeria, a crucial port city, Ellsberg helped the Allies prepare for Operation Torch, the fight to reclaim North Africa from the Axis powers. As General Eisenhower’s chief of salvage in the Mediterranean, Ellsberg had to sort out the disorganized mess left by the Vichy French and find a way to open the harbor, though his flagging health proved to be a dangerous obstacle. _No Banners, No Bugles_ is the riveting story of how Ellsberg, the miracle worker, tackled his greatest mission yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mayday: Eisenhower, Khrushchev, and the U-2 Affair *



  






*The “definitive” book on the U-2 episode and its disastrous impact on the future of the Cold War (Kirkus Reviews).*

On May Day 1960, Soviet forces downed a CIA spy plane flown deep into Soviet territory by Francis Gary Powers two weeks before a crucial summit. This forced President Dwight Eisenhower to decide whether, in an effort to save the meeting, to admit to Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev—and the world—that he had secretly ordered Powers’s flight, or to claim that the CIA could take such a significant step without his approval.

In rich and fascinating detail, _Mayday_ explores the years of U-2 flights, which Eisenhower deemed “an act of war,” the US government’s misconceived attempt to cover up the true purpose of the flight, Khrushchev’s dramatic revelation that Powers was alive and in Soviet custody, and the show trial that sentenced the pilot to prison and hard labor. From a U-2’s cramped cockpit to tense meetings in the Oval Office, the Kremlin, Camp David, CIA headquarters, the Élysée Palace, and Number Ten Downing Street, historian Michael Beschloss draws on previously unavailable CIA documents, diaries, and letters, as well as the recollections of Eisenhower’s aides, to reveal the full high-stakes drama and bring to life its key figures, which also include Richard Nixon, Allen Dulles, and Charles de Gaulle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*When the Tempest Gathers: From Mogadishu to the Fight Against ISIS, a Marine Special Operations Commander at War*



  






These are the combat experiences of the first Marine to command a special operations task force, recounted against a backdrop of his journey from raw Second Lieutenant to seasoned Colonel and Task Force Commander; from leading Marines through the streets of Mogadishu, Baghdad, Fallujah and Mosul to directing multi-national special operations forces in a dauntingly complex fight against a formidable foe.

The journey culminates in the story’s centerpiece: the fight against ISIS, in which the author is able to use the lessons of his harsh apprenticeship to lead the SOF task force under his command to hasten the Caliphate’s eventual demise.

Milburn has an unusual background for a US Marine, and this is no ordinary war memoir. Very few personal accounts of war cover such a wide breadth of experience, or with so discerning a perspective. As Bing West comments: “His exceptional skill is telling each story of battle and then knitting them into a coherent whole. By the end of the book, the reader understands what happened on the ground in the wars against terrorists over the past twenty years.”

Milburn tells his extraordinary story with self-effacing candor, describing openly his personal struggles with the isolation of command, post-combat trauma and family tragedy. And with the skill and insight of a natural story teller, he makes the reader experience what it’s like to lead those who fight America’s wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently under $2.

*Lt. Reilly 2321: (Lt. Reilly book #1)*



  






Jack Reilly's luck ran out just before the war did. Resigning his commission in the Alliance shortly after the end of the war with the Serkins, he went out into the galaxy looking for a job. Signing onto the Glacier Runner 17, an old and rundown cargo ship, Reilly finds himself working for a clueless captain, mixed-up in an intergalactic conspiracy, on the run from assassins, and involved with two women in relationships that he could only call "complicated".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Honourable Schoolboy: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 6)*



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy; Our Kind of Traitor; and The Night Manager, now a television series starring Tom Hiddleston. *

_As the fall of Saigon looms, master spy George Smiley must outmaneuver his Soviet counterpart on a battlefield that neither can afford to lose._

The mole has been eliminated, but the damage wrought has brought the British Secret Service to its knees. Given the charge of the gravely compromised Circus, George Smiley embarks on a campaign to uncover what Moscow Centre most wants to hide. When the trail goes cold at a Hong Kong gold seam, Smiley dispatches Gerald Westerby to shake the money tree. A part-time operative with cover as a philandering journalist, Westerby insinuates himself into a war-torn world where allegiances—and lives—are bought and sold.

Brilliantly plotted and morally complex, _The Honourable Schoolboy_ is the second installment of John le Carré's renowned Karla triology and a riveting portrayal of postcolonial espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death in a White Tie (Roderick Alleyn Book 7) *



  






*A high-society homicide is the talk of the London season . . .“Marsh’s writing is a pleasure.” —The Seattle Times*

It’s debutante season in London, and that means giggles and tea-dances, white dresses and inappropriate romances . . ..and much too much champagne. And, apparently, a blackmailer, which is where Inspector Roderick Alleyn comes in. The social whirl is decidedly not Alleyn’s environment, so he brings in an assistant in the form of Lord “Bunchy” Gospell, everybody’s favorite uncle. Bunchy is more than lovable; he’s also got some serious sleuthing skills. But before he can unmask the blackmailer, a murder is announced. And everyone suddenly stops giggling . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Water (Roderick Alleyn Book 23)*



  






*A spring may have healing properties—but the controversy over it may have harmful results—in a witty mystery by a Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.*

The elderly Emily Pride is perfectly pleased to have inherited an island, even if her starchy pragmatism is ever-so-faintly appalled by the island’s “Pixie Falls” spring and its reported miraculous healing properties. Really, the locals’ attempts to capitalize on the “miracles” are entirely too tacky—Ye Olde Gift Shoppe, the neon signs . . .not on Miss Emily’s watch, thank you. Of course, the locals are not exactly thrilled to give up their trade. Pixie Falls may be merely be known for healing warts, it’s true, but you take your shillings where you can find them. Could their frustration have bubbled up into murderous rage? Inspector Alleyn will have to sort it out. And this time, it’s personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Total Blackout: A gripping, breathtaking, fast-paced SAS action adventure thriller you won’t be able to put down (A Jack Tate SAS Thriller, Book 1)*



  






*When the lights go out…*
British MI6 agent, and former SAS trooper, Jack Tate is trying to escape his past when he witnesses a terrorist attack of unthinkable scale. An electro-magnetic pulse knocks out the US power grid, killing anything with a computer processor, throwing the whole country into darkness.

*You have to escape the past.*
Under the cover of the blackout, a clandestine operation aims to assassinate prominent public figures on US soil. Looting and violence spreads across the country. And Jack Tate’s past comes back to haunt him. As the only intelligence operative on the ground, he is hurled into a mission that will put him – and the people he loves – in immediate danger.

*You have to defeat the enemy.*
With the fate of the United States on the line, only he can prevent the horror of a new world war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Private Lives of the Tudors: Uncovering the Secrets of Britain's Greatest Dynasty *



  






England’s Tudor monarchs—Henry VII, Henry VIII, Edward VI, Mary I, and Elizabeth I—are perhaps the most celebrated of history’s royal families. But for all we know about them, their lives away from the public eye remain largely beyond our grasp.

Here, an acclaimed historian delves deep behind the public facade of the monarchs, showing us what their lives were like beyond the stage of the court. Drawing on original material from those closest to them—courtiers like the “groom of the stool,” a much-coveted position, surprisingly—Tracy Borman examines Tudor life in fine detail. What did the monarchs eat? What clothes did they wear, and how were they designed, bought, and cared for? How did they wield power? When sick, how were they treated? What games did they play? How did they practice their faith? And whom did they love, and how did they give birth to the all-important heirs?

Exploring their education, upbringing, and sexual lives, and taking us into the kitchens, bathrooms, schoolrooms, and bedrooms at court, _The Private Lives of the Tudors_ charts the course of the entire dynasty, surfacing new and fascinating insights into these celebrated figures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Marina and Lee: The Tormented Love and Fatal Obsession Behind Lee Harvey Oswald's Assassination of John F. Kennedy*



  






_Marina and Lee_ is an indispensable account of one of America's most traumatic events and a classic work of narrative history. In her meticulous—at times even moment by moment—account of Oswald's progress toward the assassination of JFK, Priscilla Johnson McMillan takes us inside Oswald's fevered mind and his manic marriage. Only a few weeks after the birth of their second child, Oswald’s wife, Marina, hears of Kennedy's death and discovers that Lee's rifle is missing from the garage where it was stored. She knows that her husband has killed the President.

McMillan came to the story with a unique knowledge of the two main characters. In the 1950s, she worked for Kennedy and had known him well for a time. Later, working in Moscow as a journalist, she interviewed Lee Harvey Oswald during his attempt to defect to the Soviet Union. When she heard his name again on November 22, 1963, she said, "My God! I know that boy!" _Marina and Lee_ was written with the complete and exclusive cooperation of Oswald's Russian-born wife, Marina Prusakova, whom McMillan debriefed for seven months in the immediate aftermath of the President's assassination and her husband's nationally televised execution at the hands of Jack Ruby.

The truth is far more compelling, and unsettling, than the most imaginative conspiracy theory. _Marina and Lee _is a human drama that is outrageous, heartbreaking, tragic, fascinating—and real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Burma Victory: Imphal and Kohima, March 1944 to May 1945*



  






*"I thought I had read all the good books on the war in Burma, but this is the best yet." Brigadier Michael Calvert*

This is the story of the Fourteenth Army in Burma and the two great battles of Imphal and Kohima, in which the Japanese suffered the greatest defeat in their history.

In 1942, following their lightning strikes on Pearl Harbor and Hong Kong, the Japanese invaded Burma.

British forces were rapidly driven out, following a swift and total defeat. The British and Indian forces retaliated with limited offences and with mixed results.

The Japanese advance continued, driving victoriously for the domination of Asia. Then came the Japanese attack of Imphal and Kohima, starting one of the most ferocious campaign of the war.

_Burma Victory_ portrays the “forgotten war” and the Allied fight to push the Japanese out of Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*On Valor's Side: A Marine's Own Story of Parris Island and Guadalcanal *



  






*The invasion of Guadalcanal was a long, cruel holding operation fought with too little equipment and support, not enough food and ammunition, and too few men.*

The marines on the island were subjected to bombing raids and strafing by Japanese aircraft, bombardment by battleships, cruisers, destroyers, submarines, and land artillery, as well as being continually attacked by Japanese tanks and infantry.

For five long months they were attacked day and night before being eventually relieved by Army units.

Who were these men who faced overwhelming odds?

And how did they survive?

T. Grady Gallant, who fought at Guadalcanal himself, answers these questions in his brilliant book _On Valor’s Side_

Gallant’s account begins with an account of the grueling training that he and his fellow marines received in places such as Parris Island, before they undertook last minute preparations in New Zealand and made the journey towards Guadalcanal.

It is a fascinating work that gives an eyewitness view of one of the most ferocious encounters that the United States Marines had to face through the course of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus*



  






*With 26 victories to his name, he became the first pilot to equal Eddie Rickenbacker’s American World War I record.*

In October 1942, Foss and his regiment were sent into the heat of battle at Guadalcanal.

Foss quickly gained a reputation for aggressive close-in fighter tactics and uncanny gunnery skills and rose to become the lead pilot of what was called Foss’ Flying Circus.

Foss’ book _Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus_ is a remarkable work that demonstrates just how tough life could be for a fighter pilot in the Pacific Theater of World War One.

Through the course of the book Foss explains how he became a pilot, despite the fact he was initially deemed too old, why he, and men like him, chose to fight the war in the air and what it was like to engage in dogfights with Japanese pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ours to Hold It High: The History of the 77th Infantry Division in World War II*



  






*The soldiers of the 77th Infantry Division saw some of the bloodiest action of the Second World War.*

_Ours to Hold It High_ is brilliant history of the division’s actions through the course of World War Two as it island-hopped its way towards victory in the face of ferocious Japanese resistance.

The story begins in America in 1942 when the division was re-activated and the units were formed and given training before they sailed west to fight. Part one of the book covers these initial two years and the various forms of rigorous training that the men went through to prepare them for the amphibious warfare that they would meet in the islands of the Pacific Ocean.

Parts two, three, four, and five of the book provides brilliant insight into the combat history of the unit from Guam to Okinawa. The actions of each unit of the division are uncovered to give a thorough overview of the tumultuous and chaotic action that the men saw.

This is account is not written by a historian sitting at a desk in the United States, instead it was written by the soldiers who were there on the frontlines. Max Myers, the unit historian, has compiled their accounts to form this fascinating book.

The actions of the 77th have become famous throughout the globe, particularly with the assistance of films such as _Hacksaw Ridge_ that have immortalized the division.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kohima: The Furthest Battle: The Story of the Japanese Invasion of India in 1944 and the Battle of Kohima*



  






A comprehensive insight into a major turning point in World War II, using previously unpublished first-hand accounts. Leslie Edwards tells the story of the Japanese invasion of India in 1944 and provides a definitive analysis of the battle of Kohima.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Phoenix Program: America's Use of Terror in Vietnam (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 5) *



  






*“This shocking expose of the CIA operation aimed at destroying the Vietcong infrastructure thoroughly conveys the hideousness of the Vietnam War” (Publishers Weekly).*

In the darkest days of the Vietnam War, America’s Central Intelligence Agency secretly initiated a sweeping program of kidnap, torture, and assassination devised to destabilize the infrastructure of the National Liberation Front (NLF) of South Vietnam, commonly known as the “Viet Cong.” The victims of the Phoenix Program were Vietnamese civilians, male and female, suspected of harboring information about the enemy—though many on the blacklist were targeted by corrupt South Vietnamese security personnel looking to extort money or remove a rival. Between 1965 and 1972, more than eighty thousand noncombatants were “neutralized,” as men and women alike were subjected to extended imprisonment without trial, horrific torture, brutal rape, and in many cases execution, all under the watchful eyes of US government agencies.

Based on extensive research and in-depth interviews with former participants and observers, Douglas Valentine’s startling exposé blows the lid off of what was possibly the bloodiest and most inhumane covert operation in the CIA’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tau Zero *



  






*This Hugo Award finalist, “justifiably regarded as a classic” (SFReviews.net), is the tale of an epic space voyage where time dilation goes horribly wrong.*

Aboard the spacecraft _Leonora Christine_, fifty crewmembers, half men and half women, have embarked on a journey of discovery like no other to a planet thirty light-years away. Since their ship is not capable of traveling faster than light, the crew will be subject to the effects of time dilation and relativity. They will age five years on board the ship before reaching their destination, but thirty-three years will pass on Earth. Experienced scientists and researchers, they have come to terms with the time conditions of their space travel.

Until . . . the _Leonora Christine_ passes through an uncharted nebula, which damages the engine, making it impossible to decelerate the ship on the second half of their trip. To survive, the crewmembers have no choice but to bypass their destination and continue to accelerate toward the speed of light. But how will they keep hope alive and maintain order as they hurtle deeper into space with time passing more and more rapidly, and their ultimate fate unknown?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Please Don't Eat the Daisies*



  






*The “refreshing . . . laugh-out-loud” #1 New York Times bestseller about life in the suburbs that was adapted into a classic film comedy (Kirkus Reviews).*

One day, Tony Award–winning playwright Jean Kerr packed up her four kids (and husband, Walter, one of Broadway’s sharpest critics), and left New York City. They moved to a faraway part of the world that promised a grassy utopia where daisies grew wild and homes were described as neo-gingerbread. In this collection of “wryly observant” essays, Kerr chronicles her new life in this strange land called Larchmont (_TheWashington Post_).

It sounds like bliss—no more cramped apartments and nightmarish after-theater cocktail parties where the martinis were never dry enough. Now she has her very own washer/dryer, a garden, choice seats at the hottest new third-grade school plays (low overhead but they’ll never recoup their losses), and a fresh new kind of lunacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mr. Popper's Penguins*



  






*Mr. Popper and his family have penguins in the fridge and an ice rink in the basement in this hilarious Newbery Honor book that inspired the hit movie!* How many penguins in the house is too many? Mr. Popper is a humble house painter living in Stillwater who dreams of faraway places like the South Pole. When an explorer responds to his letter by sending him a penguin named Captain Cook, Mr. Popper and his family’s lives change forever. Soon one penguin becomes twelve, and the Poppers must set out on their own adventure to preserve their home. First published in 1938, _Mr. Popper’s Penguins_ is a classic tale that has enchanted young readers for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Collection Books 1 - 3: End of the Lane, Be Still My Heart and The Last Ride*



  






Curl up with these small town cozy mysteries filled with humor, fun and the quirkiest characters around!

End of the Lane (Book 1)
Abby Maguire’s first day in a new town and new job could be her last. Instead of writing about the weekend bake sale, she has to give a statement to the police. It seems the small town of Eden is not the idyllic place she'd imagined it to be. There's a killer on the lose but the finger of suspicion is pointed at Abby.

Be Still My Heart (Book 2)
Abby Maguire is in a rut and in desperate need of a scoop, not another dead body, but that’s what she gets.

After witnessing an altercation between two Eden Thespian rivals, Abby Maguire, the town’s new reporter, hopes the annual Eden picnic fundraiser will be the perfect venue for her to witness some fireworks. Everyone has turned up, and everyone is dressed in 1920s costumes, including the dead body she finds.

The Last Ride (Book 3)
A carousel. A body. An inheritance.
Eden’s local café owner, Joyce Breeland, has issued Abby Maguire an ultimatum - the small-town newspaper reporter must find the identity of the Eden Bloggess or be banned from Joyce’s café. Functioning on limited coffee rations, Abby Maguire goes in search of this elusive blogger only to stumble upon a body and a mysterious inheritance. There’s a killer on the loose and he might be working his way through a list…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sweet Baked Mysteries - Books 1-6*



  






*Welcome to Hanmer Springs. Small Town. Big Secrets.*
With a divorce pending and her career hanging in the balance, Holly Waterston returns to her hometown of Hanmer Springs to lick her wounds. The last thing she expects is for a series of murders to occur in the township.

As each crime unfolds, Holly and her sister Crystal must roll up their sleeves and get to work if they're to track down the culprits while keeping themselves and their neighbors safe.

Not to mention, they need to keep the township of Hanmer Springs well-stocked with their delicious array of freshly-baked cupcakes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*14 BOOK SET: MORE CATS , CUPCAKES AND KILLERS*



  






The books included in this bundle are:

IZZY GREENE COZY MYSTERY SERIES
1-MURDER SHE TYPED
2-MURDER BY THE BOOK
3-MURDER TAKES A HOLIDAY
4-MURDER OVER MIAMI
5-MURDER MY SWEETS
6-MURDER GOES OVERBOARD
7-MURDER CHECKS IN

THE ROSIE KALE CULINARY MYSTERY SERIES
1-NOTHING BUNDT MURDER
2-ECLAIR CASE OF MURDER
3-S'MORE LIKE MURDER

THE GHOST COZY MYSTERY SERIES
1-HAUNT FLASHES
2-HAUNT WATER

DIRTY SECRETS CLEAN COZY MYSTERIES
1-GRIME AND PUNISHMENT

CURIOUS CAT MYSTERIES
1-MR. BIGELOW SMELLS A RAT


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Powder Burn: A Crime Suspense Action Novel (Cutter Grogan Thrillers Book 2) *



  






*No one does vengeance like Cutter Grogan. He's made it part of his Fixing business.
When his friends are killed in Los Angeles, in gang violence, he makes it personal*


The call comes just as Cutter Grogan, the Fixer, has completed yet another mission.

Arnedra Jones, his business partner and friend, has been killed in LA.

He can mourn and let the LAPD investigate the murder. That's not who he is, though.

He decides to take a hand and finds himself in a world of vicious gangs, suspicious allies and a fight he's made his own.

Alone, outgunned and outnumbered by a significant margin, Cutter can back down and walk away.

Or, he can start a war.

The decision is easy to make.

Executing it, isn't.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lefty Loosey (Blanco County Mysteries Book 12)*



  






Deke Gilbert was a legend on the central Texas demolition derby circuit, until a suspicious late-night crash ended his life. Unfortunately, Deke left behind a teenage daughter, Christie, who now has nowhere to go. That’s when good ol’ boys Red O’Brien and Billy Don Craddock step up and, in a rare moment, do the right thing. They give Christie a place to stay until her 18th birthday, just a few months away. But things get complicated when Christie brings home gossip that draws Red and Billy Don into an investigation of Deke’s death. Soon, they are on a collision course with one of the baddest men in the county, and it quickly becomes a wild ride that none of them will forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*DANCE WITH THE ENEMY an explosive thriller full of suspense and twists (Enemy series Book 1)*



  






Introducing Carl Logan...


Dance with the Enemy is the action-packed and gripping first chapter in the highly-acclaimed and bestselling Enemy series of espionage thrillers featuring Carl Logan.


Carl Logan was the perfect agent. A loner. No real friends or family. Trained to deal with any situation with cold efficiency, devoid of emotion. But Logan isn’t the man he used to be, or the asset he once was. Five months ago his life changed forever when he was captured, tortured and left for dead by Youssef Selim, one of the world’s most violent terrorists. When Selim mysteriously reappears in Paris, linked to the kidnapping of America’s Attorney General, Logan smells his chance for revenge. Pursuing his man relentlessly, oblivious to the growing trail of destruction that he leaves in his wake, Logan delves increasingly deep into the web of lies and deceit surrounding the kidnapping. Finally, he comes to learn just what it means to Dance with the Enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*RISE OF THE ENEMY a gripping thriller full of suspense (Enemy series Book 2) *



  






The Joint Intelligence Agency sends agent Carl Logan on a routine mission to Russia. It should have been simple. But when Logan's cover is blown, he's transported into a world of hell he thought he would never see again. Something is different this time, though, and before long doubts begin to surface in Logan's mind as to why the assignment went so wrong. Logan has never been short of enemies. And sometimes the enemy is closer to home than you think.

Could his own people really have set him up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*HUNT FOR THE ENEMY a fast paced, gripping thriller full of action and suspense (Enemy Series Book 3)*



  






*The Hunt is on...*

On the run in a harsh Russian winter, Logan - once an invaluable asset but now branded a traitor - has been framed for murder. His own firm, the secretive Joint Intelligence Agency, have labeled him a rogue operative after two decades of loyal service. The agency is hunting him down... and they're not the only ones.

But there's much more at stake than just Logan's life. One by one, agents and informants from all sides, all allegiances, are dying. And Carl Logan is the only man who can put a stop to it, once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Black Hornet (James Ryker Book 2) *



  






*What would you do if the love of your life vanished without a trace?*

If you’re ex-intelligence agent James Ryker you search for the answers whatever the cost, however much blood and sacrifice it takes...

Six months ago Lisa was taken from Ryker, and he’ll stop at nothing to find out who is responsible and why. Following a trail to Mexico, the ex-Joint Intelligence Agency asset soon finds himself in the firing line of enemies he long thought he’d left behind. Set-up for the murder of a former informant, Ryker is thrown into a crumbling jail run by The Black Hornet, the notorious leader of a Mexican drug cartel. But what connects the cartel to the informant’s murder, and to Lisa’s disappearance? And just who is the mystery American claiming he can help Ryker in his hour of need?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Renegade (A Ryker Returns Thriller Book 1) *



  






*He's back and better than ever.*
James Ryker, a veteran intelligence agent now freelancer, working for the *secretive Joint Intelligence agency on an op-by-op basis*, finds himself embroiled in a complicated mission that will test him to his limit.

When a *simple surveillance mission goes awry* and *the key target is kidnapped* in broad daylight in a busy London square, Ryker knows he has his work cut out.

Ryker is tasked with figuring out what went wrong. But when his good friend Sam Moreno *disappears without a trace*, the mission becomes more personal than he could have imagined.

Torn between *toeing the government line, and finding the answers he needs*, Ryker realises there’s only one way to find those responsible and to punish them... *His way.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Out of the Black (Odyssey One Book 4) *



  






Deep in blackest space, the Drasin have watched humanity’s journey to the stars—and determined that a species as barbaric as ours has no place in the cosmos.

The wreckage of the starship _Odyssey_, once Earth’s greatest guardian, lies strewn across New York City. Abandoned by all but its captain, _Odyssey_’s sacrifice covered the withdrawal of countless troops as the Drasin assault ravaged the planet. When Captain Eric Weston finally emerges from the rubble, impossibly alive thanks to the mysterious “Gaia,” he knows with the Drasin it’s kill or be killed.

But not all of the heavens have proven hostile. The Priminae have felt the full brunt of Drasin aggression on their own home world, and they won’t leave humanity to face annihilation alone. Together with what’s left of the crews of the _Odyssey_ and other starships, they race to join Weston and his group of Earth-bound survivors for a desperate last stand.

The final battle of the Drasin War brings bestselling author Evan Currie’s Odyssey One series to its shattering conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Wonderful Tonight: George Harrison, Eric Clapton, and Me*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • For the first time, rock music’s most famous muse tells her incredible story

“A charming, lively and seductive book . . . The appeal of Wonderful Tonight is as self-evident as the seemingly simple but brash opening chord of ‘A Hard Day’s Night.’”—The New York Times Book Review*

Pattie Boyd, former wife of both George Harrison and Eric Clapton, finally breaks a forty-year silence and tells the story of how she found herself bound to two of the most addictive, promiscuous musical geniuses of the twentieth century and became the most legendary muse in the history of rock and roll. The woman who inspired Harrison’s song “Something” and Clapton’s anthem “Layla,” Pattie Boyd has written a book that is rich and raw, funny and heartbreaking—and totally honest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lincoln's Melancholy: How Depression Challenged a President and Fueled His Greatness*



  






*A nuanced psychological portrait of Abraham Lincoln that finds his legendary political strengths rooted in his most personal struggles.*

Giving shape to the deep depression that pervaded Lincoln's adult life, Joshua Wolf Shenk’s _Lincoln’s Melancholy_ reveals how this illness influenced both the President’s character and his leadership. Mired in personal suffering as a young man, Lincoln forged a hard path toward mental health. Shenk draws on seven years of research from historical record, interviews with Lincoln scholars, and contemporary research on depression to understand the nature of Lincoln’s unhappiness. In the process, Shenk discovers that the President’s coping strategies—among them, a rich sense of humor and a tendency toward quiet reflection—ultimately helped him to lead the nation through its greatest turmoil.

*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Unknowns: The Untold Story of America's Unknown Soldier and WWI's Most Decorated Heroes Who Brought Him Home*



  






*The award-winning combat historian and author of Washington’s Immortals honors the Unknown Soldier with this “gripping story” of America’s part in WWI (Washington Times).*

The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier is sacred ground at Arlington National Cemetery. Originally constructed in 1921 to hold one of the thousands of unidentified American soldiers lost in World War I, it now receives millions of visitors each year. “With exhaustive research and fluid prose,” historian Patrick O’Donnell illuminates the saga behind the creation of the Tomb itself, and the stories of the soldiers who took part in its consecration (_Wall Street Journal_).

When the first Unknown Soldier was laid to rest in Arlington, General John Pershing selected eight of America’s most decorated veterans to serve as Body Bearers. These men appropriately spanned America’s service branches and specialties. Their ranks include a cowboy who relived the charge of the light brigade, an American Indian who heroically breached mountains of German barbed wire, a salty New Englander who dueled a U-boat for hours in a fierce gunfight, a tough New Yorker who sacrificed his body to save his ship, and an indomitable gunner who, though blinded by gas, nonetheless overcame five machine-gun nests.
In telling the stories of these brave men, O’Donnell shines a light on the service of all veterans, including the hero they brought home. Their stories present an intimate narrative of America’s involvement in the Great War, transporting readers into the midst of dramatic battles that ultimately decided the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Auschwitz: A New History*



  






*This vivid and harrowing narrative history of the most notorious concentration camp of the Holocaust preserves the authentic voices of survivors and perpetrators*

The largest mass murder in human history took place in World War II at Auschwitz. Yet its story is not fully known. In _Auschwitz_, Laurence Rees reveals new insights from more than 100 original interviews with survivors and Nazi perpetrators who speak on the record for the first time. Their testimonies provide a portrait of the inner workings of the camp in unrivalled detail-from the techniques of mass murder, to the politics and gossip mill that turned between guards and prisoners, to the on-camp brothel in which the lines between those guards and prisoners became surprisingly blurred.

Rees examines the strategic decisions that led the Hitler and Himmler to make Auschwitz the primary site for the extinction of Europe's Jews-their "Final Solution." He concludes that many of the horrors that were perpetrated in Auschwitz were the result of a terrible immoral pragmatism. The story of the camp becomes a morality tale, too, in which evil is shown to proceed in a series of deft, almost noiseless incremental steps until it produces the overwhelming horror of the industrial scale slaughter that was inflicted in the gas chambers of Auschwitz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Underground in Berlin: A Young Woman's Extraordinary Tale of Survival in the Heart of Nazi Germany *



  






*A thrilling piece of undiscovered history, this is the true account of a young Jewish woman who survived World War II in Berlin.*

In 1942, Marie Jalowicz, a twenty-year-old Jewish Berliner, made the extraordinary decision to do everything in her power to avoid the concentration camps. She removed her yellow star, took on an assumed identity, and disappeared into the city.

In the years that followed, Marie took shelter wherever it was offered, living with the strangest of bedfellows, from circus performers and committed communists to convinced Nazis. As Marie quickly learned, however, compassion and cruelty are very often two sides of the same coin.

Fifty years later, Marie agreed to tell her story for the first time. Told in her own voice with unflinching honesty, _Underground in Berlin_ is a book like no other, of the surreal, sometimes absurd day-to-day life in wartime Berlin. This might be just one woman's story, but it gives an unparalleled glimpse into what it truly means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing the Rising Sun: How America Vanquished World War II Japan (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *



  






*The powerful and riveting new book in the multimillion-selling Killing series by Bill O'Reilly and Martin Dugard*

Autumn 1944. World War II is nearly over in Europe but is escalating in the Pacific, where American soldiers face an opponent who will go to any length to avoid defeat. The Japanese army follows the samurai code of Bushido, stipulating that surrender is a form of dishonor. _Killing the Rising Sun_ takes readers to the bloody tropical-island battlefields of Peleliu and Iwo Jima and to the embattled Philippines, where General Douglas MacArthur has made a triumphant return and is plotting a full-scale invasion of Japan.

Across the globe in Los Alamos, New Mexico, Dr. J. Robert Oppenheimer and his team of scientists are preparing to test the deadliest weapon known to mankind. In Washington, DC, FDR dies in office and Harry Truman ascends to the presidency, only to face the most important political decision in history: whether to use that weapon. And in Tokyo, Emperor Hirohito, who is considered a deity by his subjects, refuses to surrender, despite a massive and mounting death toll. Told in the same page-turning style of _Killing Lincoln_, _Killing Kennedy_, _Killing Jesus_, _Killing Patton_, and _Killing Reagan_, this epic saga details the final moments of World War II like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Kennedy: The End of Camelot (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series)*



  






*A riveting historical narrative of the shocking events surrounding the assassination of John F. Kennedy, and the follow-up to mega-bestselling author Bill O'Reilly's Killing Lincoln*

More than a million readers have thrilled to Bill O'Reilly's _Killing Lincoln_, the page-turning work of nonfiction about the shocking assassination that changed the course of American history. Now the iconic anchor of _The O'Reilly Factor _recounts in gripping detail the brutal murder of John Fitzgerald Kennedy—and how a sequence of gunshots on a Dallas afternoon not only killed a beloved president but also sent the nation into the cataclysmic division of the Vietnam War and its culture-changing aftermath.

In January 1961, as the Cold War escalates, John F. Kennedy struggles to contain the growth of Communism while he learns the hardships, solitude, and temptations of what it means to be president of the United States. Along the way he acquires a number of formidable enemies, among them Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev, Cuban dictator Fidel Castro, and Allen Dulles, director of the Central Intelligence Agency. In addition, powerful elements of organized crime have begun to talk about targeting the president and his brother, Attorney General Robert Kennedy.

In the midst of a 1963 campaign trip to Texas, Kennedy is gunned down by an erratic young drifter named Lee Harvey Oswald. The former Marine Corps sharpshooter escapes the scene, only to be caught and shot dead while in police custody.

The events leading up to the most notorious crime of the twentieth century are almost as shocking as the assassination itself. _Killing Kennedy_ chronicles both the heroism and deceit of Camelot, bringing history to life in ways that will profoundly move the reader. This may well be the most talked about book of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Astronaut Wives Club: A True Story*



  






*Discover the true story of the women who stood beside some of the greatest heroes of American space travel in this New York Times bestseller that delivers "a truly great snapshot of the times" (Publishers Weekly) that inspired a limited TV series on ABC!*

As America's Mercury Seven astronauts were launched on death-defying missions, television cameras focused on the brave smiles of their young wives. Overnight, these women were transformed from military spouses into American royalty. They had tea with Jackie Kennedy, appeared on the cover of _Life_ magazine, and quickly grew into fashion icons.

Annie Glenn, with her picture-perfect marriage, was the envy of the other wives; JFK made it clear that platinum-blonde Rene Carpenter was his favorite; and licensed pilot Trudy Cooper arrived with a secret that needed to stay hidden from NASA. Together with the other wives they formed the Astronaut Wives Club, providing one another with support and friendship, coffee and cocktails.

As their celebrity rose--and as divorce and tragedy began to touch their lives--the wives continued to rally together, forming bonds that would withstand the test of time, and they have stayed friends for over half a century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Narvik: The Struggle of Battle Group Dietl in the Spring of 1940 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *



  






Published for the first time in English, this is a German account of the German invasion of Norway in the spring of 1940. It focuses on the efforts of Group “1” led by Eduard Dietl. This group of Gebirgstruppen was landed at Narvik in early April by ten destroyers. These ships were then all sunk by the Allies. Dietl’s troops were outnumbered by Allied troops but his defense utilized ammunition, food and sailors from the sunken ships and his men retook Narvik once the Allies abandoned their efforts to push the Germans out of Norway


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*From the Realm of a Dying Sun. Volume II: The IV. SS-Panzerkorps in the Budapest Relief Efforts, December 1944–February 1945*



  






On Christmas Eve 1944, the men of the IV SS-Panzerkorps were preparing to celebrate the occasion as best they could. Taking advantage of the pause in the fighting around Warsaw, they looked forward to partaking in that most German of holidays, including the finest Christmas dinner their field kitchens could still prepare in this fifth year of the war. They had earned it too; after five months of unrelenting combat and the loss of many of their friends, troops from the corps headquarters, headquarters troops, and its two divisions—the 3rd SS Panzer Division “Totenkopf” and the 5th SS Panzer Division “Wiking”—were eagerly anticipating what the holiday would bring, including presents from home and perhaps sharing a bottle of schnapps or wine with their comrades.

This was not to be, for that very evening, the corps commander, SS-Obergruppenführer Herbert Otto Gille, received a telephone call notifying him that the 35,000 men of his corps would begin boarding express trains the following day that would take them from the relative quiet of the Vistula Front to the front lines in Hungary, hundreds of kilometers away. Their mission: Relieve Budapest! Thus would begin the final round in the saga of the IV SS-Panzerkorps. In Hungary, it would play a key role in the three attempts to raise the siege of that fateful city. Threatened as much by their high command as by the forces of the Soviet Union, Gille and his troops overcame seemingly insurmountable obstacles in their attempts to rescue the city’s garrison, only to have their final attack called off at the last minute. At that moment, they were only a few kilometers away from the objective towards which they had striven for nearly a month. After the relief attempt’s failure sealed the fate of hundreds of thousands of Hungarians and Germans, the only course of action remaining was to dig in and protect the Hungarian oilfields as long as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War Is Personal: Hell, Luck, and Resilience: A WWII Combat Marine's Accounts of Okinawa and China*



  






*2020 FINALIST IN THE NATIONAL INDIE EXCELLENCE AWARDS!*
AND
*2020 FINALIST IN THE READERS' FAVORITE AWARD CONTEST!*

“The grim reaper missed me. The dumb bastard had a close-up swing at me on six different occasions—and missed.” - Roy Wilkes


The Invasion of Okinawa was one of the bloodiest battles in the Pacific Theatre, and Roy Wilkes, USMC, was unfortunate enough to have a front-row seat. True, gripping stories of being a scared 17-year-old Combat Marine trying to stay alive behind enemy lines.

He witnessed twenty-three of his friends die in a bombing. True, gripping stories and pictures reveal the mind, heart, and soul of a fighting WWII Marine.

This fascinating book is also a perfect history lesson for war buffs and students since it covers all aspects of the Battle of Okinawa: Mental, emotional, historical, and personal. There are short stories about the war—some tragic, some funny, some thought-provoking—but all true.

There are also 54 pictures, two interviews with Roy, and "After the War" pages. This eyewitness account gives the complete picture of what World War II was really like. Also how PTSD was with him till the end of his life.

In his twilight years, he reflects on how his nightmare war memories affected his life, and yet his indomitable spirit helped him cope, and become successful in life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Barbarossa: Hitler's Invasion of Russia 1941*



  






From a world expert on Hitler's war in Russia, this book on the operation that changed the course of World War II includes updated information on casualty numbers and opposing forces Here, David Glantz challenges the time-honored explanation that poor weather, bad terrain, and Hitler's faulty strategic judgement produced German defeat, and reveals how the Red Army thwarted the German Army's dramatic and apparently inexorable invasion before it achieved its ambitious goals. On June 22, 1941 Hitler unleashed his forces on the Soviet Union. Spearheaded by four powerful Panzer groups and protected by an impenetrable curtain of air support, the seemingly invincible Wehrmacht advanced from the Soviet Union’s western borders to the immediate outskirts of Leningrad, Moscow and Rostov in the shockingly brief period of less than six months. The sudden, deep, relentless German advance virtually destroyed the entire peacetime Red Army and captured almost 40 percent of European Russia before expiring inexplicably at the gates of Moscow and Leningrad. An invasion designed to achieve victory in three to six weeks failed and, four years later, resulted in unprecedented and total German defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death on the Don: The Destruction of Germany's Allies on the Eastern Front 1941 - 1944*



  






Nazi Germany's assault on the Soviet Union in the summer of 1941, Operation Barbarossa, was the largest invasion in history. Almost 3.5 million men smashed into Stalin's Red Army, reaching the gates of Leningrad, Moscow, and Sevastopol. But not all of this vast army was German; indeed by the summer of 1942 over 500,000 were Romanians, Italians, Hungarians, Slovaks, and Croatians &#8211; Hitler's Axis allies. As part of the German offensive that year, more than four allied armies advanced to the Don only to be utterly annihilated in the Red Army's Saturn and Uranus winter offensives. Hundreds of thousands were killed, wounded, or captured and the German Sixth Army was left surrounded and dying in the rubble of Stalingrad. _Death on the Don_ tells the story of one of the greatest military disasters of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rising Sun And Tumbling Bear: Russia's War with Japan*



  






*The definitive history of the Russo-Japanese war*

The Russians were wrong-footed from the start, fighting in Manchuria at the end of a 5,000 mile single track railway; the Japanese were a week or so from their bases. The Russian command structure was hopelessly confused, their generals old and incompetent, the Tsar cautious and uncertain. The Russian naval defeat at Tsushima was as farcical as it was complete. The Japanese had defeated a big European power, and the lessons for the West were there for all to see, had they cared to do so. From this curious war, so unsafely ignored for the most part by the military minds of the day, Richard Connaughton has woven a fascinating narrative to appeal to readers at all levels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bait: The Battle of Kham Duc*



  






The strategic potential of the three-day attack of two NVA regiments on Kham Duc, a remote and isolated Army Special Forces camp, on the eve of the first Paris peace talks in May 1968, was so significant that former President Lyndon Johnson included it in his memoirs. This gripping, original, eyewitness narrative and thoroughly researched analysis of a widely misinterpreted battle at the height of the Vietnam War radically contradicts all the other published accounts of it. In addition to the tactical details of the combat narrative, the authors consider the grand strategies and political contexts of the U.S. and North Vietnamese leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sh*t My Dad Says*



  






“This book is ridiculously hilarious, and makes my father look like a normal member of society.”
—Chelsea Handler

“Read this unless you’re allergic to laughing.”
—Kristen Bell

“If you’re wondering if there is a real man behind the quotes on Twitter, the answer is a definite and laugh-out-loud yes.”
—Christian Lander, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Stuff White People Like

Tuesdays with Morrie_ meets _F My Life_ in this hilarious book about a son’s relationship with his foul-mouthed father by the 29-year-old comedy writer who created the massively popular Twitter feed of the same name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Now, Then, and Everywhen (Chronos Origins Book 1)*



  






*From the bestselling author of the Chronos series comes a page-turning novel of time travel, fast-paced action, and history-changing events.*

When two time-traveling historians cross paths during one of the most tumultuous decades of the twentieth century, history goes helter-skelter. But which one broke the timeline?

In 2136 Madison Grace uncovers a key to the origins of CHRONOS, a time-travel agency with ties to her family’s mysterious past. Just as she is starting to jump through history, she returns to her timeline to find millions of lives erased—and only the people inside her house realize anything has changed.

In 2304 CHRONOS historian Tyson Reyes is assigned to observe the crucial events that played out in America’s civil rights movement. But a massive time shift occurs while he’s in 1965, and suddenly the history he sees isn’t the history he knows.

As Madi’s and Tyson’s journeys collide, they must prevent the past from being erased forever. But strange forces are at work. Are Madi and Tyson in control or merely pawns in someone else’s game?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red, White, and the Blues (Chronos Origins Book 2)*



  






*The United States’ past is hijacked in a time-warping adventure of future interdimensional, high-risk games by the bestselling author of the CHRONOS series.*

History is turned inside out when off-world travelers challenge Tyson Reyes and Madi Grace to a real-life game of Temporal Dilemma. Three rounds from the opponents and Hitler takes Europe, Pearl Harbor never happens, a fascist cloud hangs over the postwar United States, and CHRONOS itself is erased from existence.

Now Tyson, Madi, and a team of seasoned players must make _their_ moves—in 1930s New York. Jazz and the blues waft from Village clubs. The World’s Fair draws assassins. Madison Square Garden hosts Nazis. And the Manhattan Project never gets off the ground.

Tyson and Madi have only three days to undo the strategy that changed the tides of war and the fate of the world. A surprise survivor from CHRONOS could be their best hope for flipping the timeline. _If_ he’s on their side. But can they risk trusting him when the past, the future, and the lives of millions hang in the balance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rogue Commander (A Dan Morgan Thriller Book 5) *



  






Four-star general James Collins has been accused of stealing a cache of Tomahawk missiles—and reaches out to his friend, CIA veteran Dan Morgan, for help. But Morgan is playing with fire. The Zeta Division, chasing down a black-market middleman, discovers a connection to a North Korean military officer—and one of his team winds up a prisoner in Pyongyang. As Morgan takes a series of escalating risks, it becomes clear that a global plot is already in motion—and if they can’t stop it, an unimaginable number of innocent civilians will be slaughtered…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Salzburg Connection*



  






*He demanded the immediate dispatch of two suitably trained operatives to Salzburg. Extreme measures might be necessary.*

In 1945, with their thousand-year empire falling around them and the Allies on their heels, the Nazis hide a sealed chest in the dark, forbidding waters of the Finstersee - a lake surrounded by the brooding peaks of the Austrian Alps. There it lies for twenty-one years, almost forgotten, until a British agent decides to raise it from the depths. The secrets he uncovers are far- reaching and lethal, and in Salzburg, Bill Mathison, a New York attorney on the trail of a missing colleague, finds himself drawn into the shadowy underworld of international espionage. Not knowing who to trust amidst the chaos, he is drawn to two beautiful women, one of whom will betray him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rattlesnake Convention (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western)*



  






*A High-Powered, Action-Packed Western Novella Featuring Sheriff Ben Stillman...*


Ben Stillman is on his way back to his hometown of Clantick after chasing illegal whiskey peddlers. He’s eager to be back in his warm home with his wife and young child. But when he runs into a saloon owner who’s been robbed, his best doxie killed, the sheriff of Hill County finds himself on the trail of two young thieving killers, with a hard winter storm bearing down.

The saloon owner himself, John Stock, rides along with Stillman. Stock isn’t much help. He’s a loudmouthed drunk, and he ends up getting his horse shot out from under him.

Still, he and Stillman plod deep into the Missouri Breaks, on the trail of the two doxie-killing thieves. Their trail leads them to Perdition Bend—a notorious outlaw hideout. There, surrounded by wooly-eyed outlaws with itchy trigger fingers, Stillman feels like the lone jackrabbit at a rattlesnake convention...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Still Foolin' 'Em: Where I've Been, Where I'm Going, and Where the Hell Are My Keys?*



  






*Hilarious and heartfelt observations on aging from one of America's favorite comedians as he turns 65, and a look back at a remarkable career in this New York Times bestseller.*

Billy Crystal is turning 65, and he's not happy about it. With his trademark wit and heart, he outlines the absurdities and challenges that come with growing old, from insomnia to memory loss to leaving dinners with half your meal on your shirt. In humorous chapters like "Buying the Plot" and "Nodding Off," Crystal not only catalogues his physical gripes, but offers a road map to his 77 million fellow baby boomers who are arriving at this milestone age with him. He also looks back at the most powerful and memorable moments of his long and storied life, from entertaining his relatives as a kid in Long Beach, Long Island, his years doing stand-up in the Village, up through his legendary stint at _Saturday Night Live_, _When Harry Met Sally_, and his long run as host of the Academy Awards. Readers get a front-row seat to his one-day career with the New York Yankees (he was the first player to ever "test positive for Maalox"), his love affair with Sophia Loren, and his enduring friendships with several of his idols, including Mickey Mantle and Muhammad Ali. He lends a light touch to more serious topics like religion ("the aging friends I know have turned to the Holy Trinity: Advil, bourbon, and Prozac"), grandparenting, and, of course, dentistry. As wise and poignant as they are funny, Crystal's reflections are an unforgettable look at an extraordinary life well lived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Race Me in a Lobster Suit: Absurd Internet Ads and the Real Conversations that Followed *




  






*This collection of prank Craigslist ads and the real email exchanges that followed is “hilarious, good fun” and the perfect gift for fans of offbeat humor (Huffington Post)*

When New York City copywriter Kelly Mahon started posting fake gig ads online as a creative outlet, she was surprised to find that there was someone interested in every bizarre job offer she dreamed up. _Race Me in a Lobster Suit_ collects Mahon’s funniest posts, along with the improvised email exchanges with would-be cocoon knitters and lobster racers. Some correspondents became suspicious, while others seemed willing to play along. The result is good-natured comedy gold and a kind of collaborative entertainment that could only exist in the internet gig economy. Irreverent illustrations by cartoonist Graham Annable (creator of the Harvey Award nominated _Grickle_ comics) ensure that this small book offers outsize laughs.

A quick, hilarious read,_ Race Me in a Lobster Suit_ is perfect for anyone who needs a bit of absurdity to brighten their day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Oceanworlds*



  






*September 7 2030. Mission Day 1179*. Late at night inside the two-person Dragon spacecraft resting on the frozen surface of Saturn’s moon Enceladus, Derya Terzi put on headphones and became the first Earthling to hear the sloshing of the enormous subsurface ocean beneath his feet. Intoxicated with the promise of discovery, he could have sworn it was whispers between inscrutable creatures of the deep. He was convinced they were days away from settling the most profound and existential mystery known to humanity: _are we alone in the universe?_

But that was 10 days ago, before disaster struck. Now, marooned a billion miles from home, what the surviving crew is about to go through will shatter the limits of friendship, courage, and the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Quantum Entangled: A Quantum Series Mystery*



  






*Twenty-three intelligent species. One ancient mystery. And two humans thrust into the middle.*
Daniel Rice hasn’t felt right since his return from a dystopian future now extinguished. Curious dreams repeat with detailed precision. A voice – or something – seems to be calling him. His problem isn’t medical, it’s not even scientific, and it’s driving his wife crazy.

Nala is worried, and she’s not the type to pace the halls while her overly analytic husband procrastinates. Earth’s scientific power couple is soon halfway around the world to consult with alien android, Aastazin. Zin is no doctor, but he has friends in high places. Very high.

Next stop, a thousand light years from home where an alien megacity shaped in a six-petaled flower hosts species from dozens of worlds. An inexplicable attack leaves Daniel wandering across an inhospitable planet and Nala alone among a confusing mashup of sentient beings. With little hope of finding each other, they learn there is more going on at this alien gathering place than they knew – aggressive security bots, an ancient mystery, and a pending vote that could shun humanity from the greatest collection of civilizations the galaxy has ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Get Busy Dying (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 2)*



  






Everyone thinks Boz Gentry died in a fiery traffic accident, but Roy Ballard and Mia Madison aren’t convinced. As legal videographers, it’s their job to provide evidence of insurance fraud—and the more they dig into the Gentry case, the more they realize this might be the most elaborate scheme they’ve ever encountered. Of course, when millions of dollars are at stake, con men will take drastic steps to protect their scam—including arson, assault, or even murder. Can Roy and Mia unravel the conspiracy before the criminals get desperate enough to kill?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S is for Silence: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *



  






*California private investigator Kinsey Millhone is hired to solve a decades-old cold case in this “undeniably entertaining” (Los Angeles Times) #1 New York Times bestseller from Sue Grafton.*

Cases don't get much colder than that of Violet Sullivan, who disappeared from her rural California town in 1953, leaving behind an abusive husband and a seven-year-old named Daisy. But PI Kinsey Millhone has promised the now adult Daisy she'll try her best to locate Violet, dead or alive. All signs point to a runaway wife—the clothes that disappeared; the secret stash of money Violet bragged about; the brazen flirtations she indulged in with local men, including some married ones.

Kinsey tries to pick up a trail by speaking to those who remember Violet—and perhaps were more involved in her life than they let on. But the trail could lead her somewhere very dangerous. Because the case may have gone cold, but some people's feelings about Violet Sullivan still run as hot as ever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nathan Stark, Army Scout (A Nathan Stark Western Book 1) *



  






They slaughtered his family. Killed his young bride. And ever since that tragic day, Nathan Stark has devoted his life to fighting the hostile tribes who massacred those he loved. As a civilian scout for the Army, he’s served with such famous commanders as Custer and Crook. He’s battled against such notorious war chiefs as Crazy Horse and Sitting Bull. Among the fiercest natives of the untamed west, Nathan Stark is a living legend—one that must be destroyed . . .

Against his better judgment, Nathan agrees to be teamed up with a rival Crow scout named Moses Red Buffalo. Their mission: to forge a trail deep into Indian territory under the command of a bloodthirsty army colonel. But the mission is not what it seems. If Stark and Red Buffalo want to stay alive, they’ll have to work together as a team—if they don’t kill each other first . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*133 Hours *



  






*What happened to Briony in the last 133 hours?*

Briony has no recollection of where she’s been, or what has happened. Has she been ill or had a breakdown - or could she have been drugged and abducted?

Doubting her sanity, Briony is fearful of what lies beyond the surface, yet driven to discover the truth. Going through her scarce memories, she realizes that something terrible might have happened to her.

Assisted by her friends Alesha and Jenny, they team up with a retired detective to uncover the truth. But where was she for 133 hours... and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Patients Like Treats: Tales from a House-Call Veterinarian*



  






*It’s all fun and games until somebody ends up in a cone.*
Physicians used to make house calls. Today, a few veterinarians still do. Duncan MacVean, DVM, is one such vet. His patients range from cats and dogs to pigs and lizards—each of them a unique personality. Every animal and every home is different, but every owner is the same in their affection for their companions. Without warning, MacVean finds himself in odd situations: stepping into a basement full of free-flying bats or struck speechless by a pig who loves opera so much that she falls into a trance.
The hilarious and the heartbreaking come together in this collection of true tales, all gathered from his lifelong career. MacVean finds himself riding backwards atop a potbelly pig that bucks and kicks its way down the hall, knocking over a china cabinet in the process. One woman with terminal cancer earnestly wants to know where pets go when they pass away—will her beloved cat and dog join her in the afterlife? Navigating the finer elements of human and animal interaction isn’t easy. Here, MacVean provides a glimpse into his experience with such relationships, always looking for the humor and light of every situation.
With never a dull moment, his dedication to the animals of this earth and compassion for their human caretakers drives MacVean onward, from house to house, from patient to patient. This heartwarming collection of stories brings readers along for the ride, getting to know the curious creatures he treats and their perhaps sometimes even more curious humans. _My Patients Like Treats_ is the perfect book for animal lovers or those who simply appreciate a good story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Yes, We Treat Aardvarks - Stories From an Extraordinary Veterinary Practice*



  






He's operated on whales, administered antibiotics to a group of performing lions, barely escaped alive after treating unpredictable chimps, cared for every imaginable household pet - and most of all, enjoyed every minute of it. Well-known veterinarian, cartoonist, writer, and one of the world's leading authorities on horse behavior - Dr. Robert M. Miller shares his memoirs of a life filled with all the joys and tragic moments that caring for, and loving, animals brings. Now the vet known for his hilarious cartoons brings the same delicious humor and warm compassion to a distinctly American book in the Herriot tradition: a story that will touch your heart, and remind you of why our bond with animals is so special."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fastest Things on Wings: Rescuing Hummingbirds in Hollywood *



  






*A heartwarming memoir by “one of California’s hardest-working hummingbird rehabilitators . . . will leave the average bird lover agog” (The Washington Post).*

Before he collided with a limousine, Gabriel, an Anna’s hummingbird with a head and throat cloaked in iridescent magenta feathers, could spiral 130 feet in the air, dive 60 miles per hour in a courtship display, hover, and fly backward. When he arrived in rehab caked in road grime, he was so badly injured that he could barely perch. But Terry Masear, one of the busiest hummingbird rehabbers in the country, was determined to save this damaged bird, who seemed oddly familiar. 

During the four months that Masear worked with Gabriel, she took in 160 other hummingbirds, from a miniature nestling rescued by a bulldog to a fledgling trapped inside a skydiving wind tunnel at Universal CityWalk, and Pepper, a female Anna’s injured on a film set.

During their time together, Pepper and Gabriel formed a special bond and, together, with Terry’s help, learned to fly again. Woven throughout Gabriel and Pepper’s stories are those of other colorful birds in a narrative filled with the science and magic surrounding these fascinating creatures. “This is a book about birds that is actually a book about love, and Masear does us a favor by risking heartbreak every day” (_Los Angeles Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Universe on a T-Shirt: The Quest for the Theory of Everything *



  






No scientific quest is as compelling as the search for the key to understand the universe—the elusive unified “Theory of Everything”—a theory so concise it could fit on a T-shirt. Lively and thought-provoking, _Universe on a T-Shirt_ tells the fascinating story of the search for the Holy Grail of physics.

Dan Falk places this intriguing story in its historical context, tracing the quest from ancient Greece to the breakthroughs of Newton, Maxwell, and Einstein, to the excitement over string theory and today’s efforts to merge quantum theory with general relativity. With as much emphasis on history as on science, Falk’s accessible approach is ideal for anyone intrigued by the advances in modern physics but still wondering what theoretical physicists are searching for, and why. Today’s physicists use sophisticated methods, but their goal—the search for simplicity—has not changed since the time of the ancient Greeks._ Universe on a T-Shirt_ is filled with quirky personalities, brilliant minds, and bold ideas—high science and high drama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Frontier Rebels: The Fight for Independence in the American West, 1765-1776*



  






*The untold story of the “Black Boys,” a rebellion on the American frontier in 1765 that sparked the American Revolution.*

In 1763, the Seven Years’ War ended in a spectacular victory for the British. The French army agreed to leave North America, but many Native Americans, fearing that the British Empire would expand onto their lands and conquer them, refused to lay down their weapons. Under the leadership of a shrewd Ottawa warrior named Pontiac, they kept fighting for their freedom, capturing several British forts and devastating many of the westernmost colonial settlements. The British, battered from the costly war, needed to stop the violent attacks on their borderlands. Peace with Pontiac was their only option—if they could convince him to negotiate.

Enter George Croghan, a wily trader-turned-diplomat with close ties to Native Americans. Under the wary eye of the British commander-in-chief, Croghan organized one of the largest peace offerings ever assembled and began a daring voyage into the interior of North America in search of Pontiac.

Meanwhile, a ragtag group of frontiersmen set about stopping this peace deal in its tracks. Furious at the Empire for capitulating to Native groups, whom they considered their sworn enemies, and suspicious of Croghan’s intentions, these colonists turned Native American tactics of warfare on the British Empire. Dressing as Native Americans and smearing their faces in charcoal, these frontiersmen, known as the Black Boys, launched targeted assaults to destroy Croghan’s peace offering before it could be delivered.

The outcome of these interwoven struggles would determine whose independence would prevail on the American frontier—whether freedom would be defined by the British, Native Americans, or colonial settlers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Headquarters, 1939–1945 (Images of War)*



  






As well as being pathological about his security, Hitler believed only he could successfully oversee the Third Reichs operations. Thus he divided his time between his numerous HQs spread across his empire. We gain an insight into the atmosphere of fear and boredom, interspersed with outbursts of rage often against his generals that existed in these extraordinary installations. The book also reveals the extent of the engineering and building effort required to produce this chain of reinforced bunkers, which were constructed by huge labor forces of The Todt Organization. The book concludes with Hitlers final days in Chancellery bunker as the Russians advanced on Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Churchill's Hellraisers: The Thrilling Secret WW2 Mission to Storm a Forbidden Nazi Fortress (World War Two)*



  






*Perfect for fans of Erik Larsen’s *_*The Splendid and Vile*_* and Alex Kershaw’s *_*The Forgotten 500*_*, #1 international bestselling and award-winning war reporter Damien Lewis’ latest book details the thrilling account of one of the most daring raids of WWII—the untold story of the heroic hellraisers who stormed a Nazi fortress and helped turn the tide of the war. Bracingly tense, brilliantly researched, and truly unforgettable, Churchill’s Hellraisers is a must-have for every World War II library.
*
It is the winter of 1944. Allied forces have succeeded in liberating most of Axis-occupied Italy—with one crucial exception: the Nazi headquarters north of the Gothic Line. Heavily guarded and surrounded by rugged terrain, the mountain fortress is nearly impenetrable. But British Prime Minister Winston Churchill is determined to drive a dagger into the “soft underbelly of Europe.” The Allied’s plan: drop two paratroopers into the mountains—and take the fortress by storm . . .

The two brave men knew the risks involved, so they recruited an equally fearless team: Italian resistance fighters, escaped POWs, downed US airmen, even a bagpipe-playing Scotsman known as “The Mad Piper.” Some had little military training, but all were willing to fight to the death to defeat the Nazi enemy. Ultimately, the mission that began in broad daylight, in the enemy’s line of fire, would end one of the darkest chapters in history—through the courage and conviction of the unsung heroes who dared the impossible . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Panzer-Divisions at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War)*



  






From the beginning in 1935 this attractive book describes the different elements that went into the Panzer-Divisions. It describes how the Germans carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available reserves and resources into making an effective fighting machine. It depicts how these awesome formations grew to be used four years later in war, and provides much historical information and facts about the vehicles and its components that fought in all the campaigns of the war from the early victorious Blitzkrieg in Poland and France to the last ditch defense in Germany in 1945. Each chapter features unseen photographs of light tanks, main battle tanks, assault guns, anti-tank destroyers, artillery, reconnaissance units, support vehicles, pioneers with their bridge building platforms and the motorized infantry or Panzergrenadiers.This book is a visual treat for the military enthusiast and collector and a worthy addition to the Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life on the Death Railway: The Memoirs of a British POW *



  






As a young man Stuart Young endured the horrors of the Japanese prisoner-of-war camps and survived. Later in life, in graphic detail, he recorded the experience the dreadful conditions, the brutal treatment, the sickness and starvation, the merciless routine of forced labour. Yet he also recorded the comradeship among the prisoners, their compassion and strength, and the pastimes and entertainments that helped them to come through an ordeal that is hard to imagine today. First he was held at the notorious Changi camp in Singapore Island, then in the camps in Thailand that accommodated POWs who were forced to work on the Death Railway. Perhaps the most revealing passages of his memoir recall the daily experience of captivity - the ceaseless battle to survive the backbreaking work, the cruelties of the guards and ever-present threat of disease. His account gives a harrowing insight into the daily reality of captivity and it shows why he was determined to document and make sense of what he and his fellow prisoners suffered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Journey into the Whirlwind: The Critically Acclaimed Memoir of Stalin's Reign of Terror*









*A woman’s true account of eighteen years as a Soviet prisoner: “Not even Alexander Solzhenitsyn’s One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich matches it.”—The New York Times Book Review*

In the late 1930s, Eugenia Ginzburg was a wife and mother, a schoolteacher and writer, and a longtime loyal Communist Party member. But like millions of others during Stalin’s reign of terror, she was arrested—on trumped-up charges of being a Trotskyist terrorist counter-revolutionary—and sentenced to prison.

With sharp detail and an indefatigable spirit, Ginzburg recounts her arrest and the eighteen harrowing years she endured in Soviet prisons and labor camps, including two in solitary confinement. Her memoir is “a compelling personal narrative of survival” (_The New York Times Book Review_)—and one of the most important documents of Stalin’s brutal regime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Undercover Nazi Hunter: Exposing Subterfuge and Unmasking Evil in Post-War Germany *



  






*A 1949 series of articles on life in post-World War II Germany, written by an undercover German reporter for an American paper—and the story behind them.*

Wolfe Frank was chief interpreter at the Nuremberg Trials where he was dubbed “The Voice of Doom.” A playboy turned resistance worker branded an “enemy of the state—to be shot on sight,” he had fled Germany for England in 1937. Initially interned as an “enemy alien,” he was later allowed to join the British Army where he rose to the rank of captain. Unable to speak English when he arrived, he became, by the time of the trials, the finest interpreter in the world.

In the months following the trials, the misinformation coming out of Germany began to alarm Frank, so in 1949, backed by the _New York Herald Tribune_, he returned to the homeland he once fled to go undercover and report on German post-war life. He worked alongside Germans in factories, on the docks, in a refugee camp, and elsewhere. Carrying false papers, he sought objective answers to many questions including refugees, anti-Semitism, morality, de-Nazification, religion, and nationalism. Among the many surprises in Frank’s work was his single-handedly tracking down and arresting the SS General ranked fourth on the Allies most wanted list—and personally taking and transcribing the Nazi’s confession.

_The Undercover Nazi Hunter_ not only reproduces Frank’s series of articles (as he wrote them) and a translation of the confession—which until now has never been seen in the public domain—but also reveals the fascinating behind-the-scenes story of a great American newspaper agonizing over how to manage this unique opportunity and these important exposés.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Escape Artists: A Band of Daredevil Pilots and the Greatest Prison Break of the Great War*



  






*This “fast-paced account” of WWI airmen who escaped Germany’s most notorious POW camp is “expertly narrated” by the New York Times bestselling author (Kirkus, starred review).*

During World War I, Allied soldiers might avoid death only to find themselves in the abominable conditions of Germany’s many prison camps. The most infamous was Holzminden, a land-locked Alcatraz that housed the most escape-prone officers. Its commandant was a boorish tyrant named Karl Niemeyer, who swore that none should ever leave.

Desperate to break out of “Hellminden”, a group of Allied prisoners hatch an audacious escape plan that requires a risky feat of engineering as well as a bevy of disguises, forged documents, and fake walls—not to mention steely resolve and total secrecy. Once beyond the watchtowers and round-the-clock patrols, they are then faced with a 150-mile dash through enemy-occupied territory toward free Holland.

Drawing on never-before-seen memoirs and letters, historian Neal Bascomb “has unearthed a remarkable piece of hidden history, and told it perfectly. The story brims with adventure, suspense, daring, and heroism” (David Grann, _New York Times _bestselling author of _Killers of the Flower Moon_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill's Secret Defence Army: Resisting the Nazi Invader*



  






By the spring of 1940, the phoney war suddenly became very real. In April Hitler's forces, invaded Norway and a month later began their assault on France and the Low Countries. The Anglo/French allies were routed. The British escaped to fight another day after evacuating the bulk of their armies at Dunkirk. When on 10 May Winston Churchill became Prime Minister he soon discovered that the nation's defenses were in a parlous state and a Nazi invasion was a very real possibility. By the end of the month, nearly a million British citizens had joined the Local Defense Volunteers, soon to become the Home Guard, of Dad's Army fame. Churchill, however, realized the Home Guard was initially of little more than PR value, an important morale booster. A more serious deterrent needed to be created if Hitler's panzer divisions and the full might of the blitzkrieg were to be thwarted. Consequently, to supplement the sorely ill-equipped regular forces (all of their tanks and most of their artillery had been abandoned in France) a new, British resistance force was required. The intentionally blandly named Auxiliary Units might have been the answer. Formed in the Summer of 1940, in great secrecy, this force of 'stay behind' saboteurs and assassins was intended to cause havoc behind the German front line should the Wehrmacht gain a foothold in Britain. Their mission was to go to cover, hiding in underground bunkers for the first 14 days of invasion and then springing up, at nightfall, to gather intelligence, interrogate prisoners, destroying fuel and ammunition dumps as they went about their deadly business. Each Auxilier knew his life expectancy was short, a matter of weeks. He also knew he could not tell a soul about his activities, even his spouse. 'Dads Army' they were not. Following the publication of his 50th anniversary history of the Battle of Britain, A Nation Alone, written in association with the RAF Museum, Arthur Ward looked deeper into the story of the Invasion Summer of 1940 and enjoyed unique opportunities to interview those involved with Auxiliary Units at the very top and in the front line, as volunteers in a six-man cell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Final Days of the Reich (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history of the end of World War II from the perspective of Nazi Germany.*

Drawing on rare and previously unpublished photographs accompanied by in-depth captions and text, this book is a compelling account of the final weeks of the Nazis’ struggle for survival against overwhelming odds. Each photograph fully captures the tension, turmoil, and tragedy of those last, terrible days of war as Wehmacht, Waffen SS, Luftwaffe, Hitlerjungend, Volkssturm, and other units, some of which were comprised of barely trained conscripts, fought out their last battles.

Exhausted and demoralized skeletal units must have been aware of the impending defeat. Yet the German General Staff was still resolved to fight at all costs. By late March 1945, less than 100 miles east of Berlin, some 250,000 German troops had slowly withdrawn to the Oder, and what followed was a series of fierce and determined defensive actions that would finally see the Germans encircled and fighting the last desperate battle within Berlin itself against overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*5th SS Wiking at War, 1941–1945: A History of the Division (Images of War)*



  






*A photographic documentation of the German foreign volunteer unit—“a valuable addition to any enthusiast’s library of WWII military history books” (Firetrench).*

Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs, the _5th SS Division Wiking 1941-1945 _is the 5th book in the Waffen-SS Images of War Series by Ian Baxter. The book tells the dramatic story of the 5th SS Panzer Division Wiking at War. The men of the division were recruited from foreign volunteers in Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland, Estonia, the Netherlands and Belgium under the command of German officers. Not all were collaborators—the choice they were all too often presented with was join up or be locked up—or worse. During the course of the war, the division served on the Eastern Front in 1941. It surrendered in May 1945 to the American forces in Austria.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alpha One Sixteen: A Combat Infantryman's Year in Vietnam*



  






*In this “great and necessary addition to the canon of Vietnam War memoirs” the author “is a thoroughly human Virgil guiding us through the hell of combat” (New York Journal of Books).*

Peter Clark’s year in Vietnam began in July 1966, when he was shipped out with hundreds of other young recruits as a replacement in the 1st Infantry Division. Assigned to the Alpha Company, Clark gives a visceral and vivid account of life in the platoon as he progresses from green recruit to seasoned soldier over the course of a year.

_Alpha One Sixteen_ follows Clark as he discovers how to handle the daily confusion of distinguishing combatants from civilians. The Viet Cong were a largely unseen enemy who fought a guerrilla war, setting traps and landmines everywhere. As he continues his journey, Clark gradually learns the techniques for coping with the daily horrors he encounters, the technical skills needed to fight and survive, and how to deal with the awful reality of civilian casualties.

Fighting aside, it rained almost every day, and insect bites constantly plagued the soldiers as they moved through dense jungle, muddy rice paddies, and sandy roads. From the food they ate to the inventive ways they managed to shower—and the off-duty time they spent in the bars of Tokyo—every aspect of the platoon’s lives is explored in this revealing book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Allied Armor in Normandy (Casemate Illustrated)*



  






*An illustrated account of the crucial part played by tanks—and other armored vehicles—in gaining a foothold after the D-Day landings.*

Tanks were the beasts of the Second World War, machines designed to destroy anything and anyone in their path. Throughout the summer of 1944, the Allied forces readily employed tanks and armored vehicles to gain ground in the bloody campaign of Normandy. Heavily armed, they provided a kind of support which no number of infantrymen could offer, battling their way through enemy lines with their guns blazing. From the US 2nd Armored Division named “Hell on Wheels” to the British “Achilles” tank, the encounters they had in battle were explosive.

With detailed diagrams and many photos, this volume of the Casemate Illustrated series explores the Normandy invasion from the perspective of the Allied Armored divisions, looking at how armored vehicles played a central role in the many battles that took place. It includes over forty profiles of tanks and armored vehicles, from the American Sherman and Stuart tanks to the bulldozers and amphibious vehicles designed for the beach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On to Rome: Anzio and Victory at Cassino, 1944 (Images of War)*



  






Early in 1944 the Allied advance was halted by the German defence of the Gustav Line. Even with the deployment of Eighth Army reinforcements from the Adriatic, every effort to capture Monte Cassino failed.Fifth Armys VI Corps amphibious landing at Anzio in January, while initially successful stalled in the face of formidable German counter-attacks and the beach-head was effectively besieged.The stalemate at Anzio and along the Gustav Line was finally broken in mid May by the Allied Spring offensive. After bitter fighting and the total destruction of the famous Benedictine Abbey, the Germans began their withdrawal towards Rome. Days later the reinforced VI Corps broke out of the Anzio bridgehead and linked up with Fifth Army units on 25 May. But by evading the Allied attempt to trap them south of Rome and despite Rome being occupied by the Allies in early June the bulk of the German 14th Army lived to fight another day. The Italian campaign had another nine costly months to run.This superbly researched account traces the course of the bitterly fought battles between January and June 1944 in words and images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Obedient Unto Death: A Panzer-Grenadier of the Leibstandarte- SS Adolf Hitler Reports *



  






Between 1941 and 1944 Waffen-SS Oberscharfhrer (Sergeant) Werner Kindler took part in 84 days of close combat, qualifying him for the Close Combat Clasp in Gold, the Third Reich's highest decoration for a frontline soldier. He was also awarded the German Cross in Gold, the Iron Cross First and Second Class and the Wound Badge in Gold.Drafted into the SS-Totenkopf in 1939, he served with a motorised unit in Poland, and in May 1941 was selected for the Leibstandarte-SS Adolf Hitler, with which he fought in the invasion of the Soviet Union. His unit converted to a Panzer Grenadier formation in 1942, and Kindler went on to fight at Kharkov and Kursk on the Eastern Front, and later in Belgium and France in 1944. At the end of the war, he was the last man of the Leibstandarte-SS to surrender to the Americans. This is one of the most dramatic first-hand accounts to come out of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Monte Cassino: Amoured Forces in the Battle for the Gustav Line (Images of War)*



  






*“This book is highly recommended to anyone with an interest in the Italian campaign of the Second World War, and the use of armor in that war.”—British Military History*

The battles fought between the Allied armies and the German Wehrmacht at Monte Cassino in 1944 were key episodes in the protracted Italian campaign, and the eventual Allied victory was a decisive step in the wider war to liberate Europe from German occupation. Much has been written about Cassino, but few books have chosen to tell the story through photographs—to give a visual insight into the fighting and the forces involved, the conditions in which they fought, and the landscape around the Monte Cassino abbey which became a battlefield. That is why Jeffrey Plowman’s photographic history is of such value.

Using almost 200 wartime images, many of which have not been published before, he gives a graphic impression of the realities of the fighting as it was experienced by the troops on the ground. He focuses on the tanks—the array of armored vehicles deployed by both sides which played a critical role. This aspect of Cassino has rarely been covered in such detail and in such a vivid way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare in Northwest Europe, 1944–1945 (Images of War)*



  






This latest volume in Anthony Tucker-Joness series of photographic histories of armored warfare records in graphic detail the role played by tanks, infantry fighting vehicles and self-propelled artillery during the decisive campaign in northwest Europe in 1944-5. In a sequence of over 200 archive photographs he shows how American, British, Canadian, and Polish armored divisions spearheaded the assault on the Third Reich, and how the Wehrmacht mounted a desperate armored defense. Tanks were required to operate in the dust of Normandy, the mud and waters of the Scheldt and Rhine rivers and the snows of the Ardennes and the forests of Germany. A succession of crucial armored engagements was fought during the D-Day landings, Operation Goodwood and the struggle for the Bourgubus ridge, the Falaise pocket, the Seine crossing, Arnhem, the German attack in the Ardennes, the Rhine crossing, in the Reichswald and during the rearguard actions and the last-ditch tank battles fought by the panzers in the Ruhr before the German surrender. Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic survey of the ultimate tank battles of the Second World War illustrates the range of armored fighting vehicles that were developed during the conflict, and it features the specialized vehicles deployed in Europe for the first time such as the Buffalo, DUKW, Weasel and Terrapin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War in the Balkans: The Battle for Greece and Crete, 1940–1941 (Images of War) *



  






*This WWII pictorial history presents a vivid look at the Balkan campaign from Italy’s invasion of Greece to the Nazi airborne assault on Crete.*

Through rare wartime photographs, _War in the Balkans_ traces the course of the entire Balkan campaign. Beginning with Mussolini’s first act of aggression, the narrative continues through Albania, the invasions of Yugoslavia and Bulgaria by German forces, and on to the battle for Greece and the final airborne assault on Crete.

Historian Jeffrey Plowman gives equal weight to every stage of the campaign and covers all the forces involved: the Italians, Germans, Greeks, and British Commonwealth troops. By shifting the focus to the mainland—rather than the culminating Battle of Crete—Plowman views the campaign as a whole, offering a balanced portrayal of a conflict that is often overlooked in histories of the Second World War.

Most of the photographs included here have never been published before, and many come from private sources. They are a unique visual record of the military vehicles, tanks, aircraft, artillery and other equipment used by the opposing armies. They also show the conditions the soldiers faced, and the landscape of the Balkans over which they fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War Reporting for Cowards*




  






*“Imagine George Costanza from Seinfeld being sent off to cover the Iraq War . . . Hilarious.” —Michiko Kakutani, The New York Times*

Chris Ayres is a small-town boy, a hypochondriac, and a neat freak with an anxiety disorder. Not exactly the picture of a war correspondent. But when his boss asks him if he would like to go to Iraq, he doesn’t have the guts to say no. After signing a one million dollar life-insurance policy, studying a tutorial on repairing severed limbs, and spending twenty thousand dollars on camping gear (only to find out that his bright yellow tent makes him a sitting duck), Ayres is embedded with a battalion of gung ho Marines who either shun him or threaten him when he files an unfavorable story. As time goes on, though, he begins to understand them (and his inexplicably enthusiastic fellow war reporters) more and more: Each night of terrifying combat brings, in the morning, something more visceral than he has ever experienced—the thrill of having won a fight for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We Can Build You*



  






*A man enters the android-making business and falls in love with a mysterious woman in this novel from the author of Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*

In this lyrical and moving novel, Philip K. Dick intertwines the story of a toxic love affair with one about sentient robots, and unflinchingly views it all through the prism of mental illness—which spares neither human nor robot. The end result is one of Dick’s most quietly powerful works.

When Louis Rosen’s electronic organ company builds a pitch-perfect robotic replica of Abraham Lincoln, they are pulled into the orbit of a shady businessman, who is looking to use Lincoln for his own profit. Meanwhile, Rosen seeks Lincoln’s advice as he woos a woman incapable of understanding human emotions—someone who may be even more robotic than Lincoln’s replica.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Simulacra*



  






*In a post-WWIII world, a matriarch maintains rule against a popular uprising in this sci-fi classic by the author of The Man in the High Castle.*

On a ravaged Earth, fate and circumstances bring together a disparate group of characters, including an android president, a First Lady who calls all the shots, fascist with dreams of a coup, a composer who plays his instrument with his mind, and the world’s last practicing therapist. And they all must contend with an underclass that is beginning to ask a few too many questions, aided by a man called Loony Luke and his very persuasive pet alien.

Set in the mid 21st century and first published in 1964, _The Simulacra_ combines time travel, psychotherapy, telekinesis, androids, and Neanderthal-like mutants to create a rousing, mind-bending story where there are conspiracies within conspiracies and nothing is ever what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Our Friends From Frolix 8*



  






*By the author of A Scanner Darkly—a satirical adventure dealing with issues of power, class, and politics, set in a world ruled by big-brained elites.*

In _Our Friends from Frolix 8_, the world is run by an elite few. And what determines whether one is part of the elite isn’t wealth or privilege, but brains. As children, every citizen of Earth is tested; some are found to be super-smart New Men and some are Unusuals, with various psychic powers. The vast majority are Undermen, performing menial jobs in an overpopulated world.

Nick Appleton is an Underman, content to go with the flow and eke out an existence as a tire regroover. But after his son is classified as an Underman, Appleton begins to question the hierarchy. Strengthening his resolve, and energizing the resistance movement, is news that the great resistance leader Thors Provoni is returning from a trip to the furthest reaches of space. And he’s brought help: a giant, indestructible alien


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dig (Matt Turner Series Book 1)*



  






A mysterious woven metal artifact is found at a paleontological dig in Africa. Mystified experts, confounded by the impossible timeline they receive from traditional dating methods, call upon a stubborn twenty-something with a unique talent. Matthew Turner's gift is also his curse: whenever he touches an object, his consciousness is flooded with the thoughts and feelings of those who touched it before him, be it last week or centuries ago. It's a talent that many covet, some fear, and almost no one understands.

Despite being exploited as a child and tormented by the unpleasant experiences imprinted on him from the various items he's "read," Matt agrees to travel from New York to the forests of Kenya. There, threatened by unknown enemies, and helped by a beautiful but prickly ally who begins to understand his strange ability, his mind journeys back in geological time to make a discovery so shocking that it forces us to rewrite all human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Holy Cow!: Doggerel, Catnaps, Scapegoats, Foxtrots, and Horse Feathers—Splendid Animal Words and Phrases *



  






We love animals but insult humans by calling them everything from weasels or pigs to sheep, mice, chickens, sharks, snakes, and bird-brains. Animal epithets, words, and phrases are so widespread we often take them for granted or remain ignorant of the fascinating stories and facts behind them.

Spanning the entire animal kingdom, _Holy Cow!_ explains:

Why hot dogs are named after canines. Why people talk turkey or go cold turkey.
Why curiosity killed the cat, although dogs are more curious about us.
Why letting the cat out of the bag originally referred to a duped shopper.
What a horse of another color is, what horsefeathers politely alludes to, why a mule is a lady’s slipper, and what horseradish has to do with horses.
Why the combination of humans and cows probably led to capitalism—its name from Latin for head, as in heads of cows.
Why holy cow and sacred cow have almost opposite meanings.
Whether people actually chewed the fat or ate crow (and why it’s a crowbar).
How a hog became a motorcycle and a chick a young woman.
What happens to freeze the balls off a brass monkey. What buck has to do with being naked. Why the birds and the bees.
Why a piggy bank and why one feeds the kitty.
What lame ducks have to do with U.S. presidents.
How red herring came about via activists opposed to fox hunting.
Where snake oil, popular in the 1800s and rich in Omega-3 fatty acids, came from.
That the proverbial fly in the ointment goes back to the Bible’s Ecclesiastes (10:1).
How Swiss watchmakers created teensy-weensy coaches for fleas to pull in flea circuses.
And much—much!—more.

Don't be a lame duck and get this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vanish: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*



  






*Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles—the inspiration for the hit TNT series—continue their bestselling crime-solving streak. • A blessed event becomes a nightmare for pregnant homicide detective Jane Rizzoli when she finds herself on the wrong side of a hostage crisis in this timely and relentless thriller.*

A nameless, beautiful woman appears to be just another corpse in the morgue. An apparent suicide, she lies on a gurney, awaiting the dissecting scalpel of medical examiner Maura Isles. But when Maura unzips the body bag and looks down at the body, she gets the fright of her life. The corpse opens its eyes.

Very much alive, the woman is rushed to the hospital, where with shockingly cool precision, she murders a security guard and seizes hostages . . . one of them a pregnant patient, Jane Rizzoli.

Who is this violent, desperate soul, and what does she want? As the tense hours tick by, Maura joins forces with Jane’s husband, FBI agent Gabriel Dean, to track down the mysterious killer’s identity. When federal agents suddenly appear on the scene, Maura and Gabriel realize that they are dealing with a case that goes far deeper than just an ordinary hostage crisis.

Only Jane, trapped with the armed madwoman, holds the key to the mystery. And only she can solve it–if she survives the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Complete Jimmy Sangster: All 9 Novels *



  






*All nine books -- a wild, highly acclaimed collection of spy thrillers and crime novels -- by Jimmy Sangster, the legendary novelist and Hammer House of Horror screenwriter/director

THE SPY KILLER*
Ex-British spy John Smith is nearly broke, has bad teeth, is lousy in bed, and drinks too much. But he's no fool...and underestimating him would be a fatal mistake. In this novel, he's tricked into going back into the spy game.

"An exquisite series launch. A tight and often violent tale of intrigue. Spy fiction fans will revel in this dark, witty story." _Publishers Weekly_

This novel was adapted into a feature film starring Robert Horton, Jill St. John and Sebastian Cabot.

*FOREIGN EXCHANGE*
Ex-British spy John Smith is forced into a high-risk undercover operation on the other side of the Iron Curtain.

"Breathlessly paced, wickedly funny, with a naughty, but hilarious climax." _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_

This novel was also adapted into a feature film starring Robert Horton, Jill St. John and Sebastian Cabot.

*TOUCHFEATHER*
It's 1970. Katy Touchfeather is a fun-loving, British spy with a cheeky attitude and lethal skills...and working undercover as a stewardess for an international airline. Katy is assigned to track down a scientist suspected of selling secrets to the Russians.

"Bubbly, irrepressible... drawn by her breezy, chatty first-person narrative, readers will cheer Katy on as she skates around with flamboyant grace." Publishers Weekly

*TOUCHFEATHER, TOO*
Katy's assignment is to bring down what appears to be a gold smuggling operation...but it's something far worse and much deadlier.

“Jolly & Preposterous Intrigue.” _New York Times_

*YOUR FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD DEATH PEDDLER*
Anthony Bridges is a hapless, over-sexed, unemployable Brit who stumbles into a career as an international arms dealer.

*SNOWBALL*
James Reed is an ex-Scotland Yard detective who became the bodyguard, then lover, then husband, then ex-husband of Hollywood superstar Katherine Long. Now he's a self-styled beach bum, living in the Malibu beachhouse he got in the divorce settlement, and making a half-assed effort at screenwriting. But then Katherine comes back into his life -- her rebellious, spoiled daughter Caroline is mired in the Hollywood celebrity drug scene. Katherine thinks James is the only one who can get his former step-daughter out before it beomes a scandal...or worse.

"Smooth, sharp, believeable, well-written." _New York Times_

*BLACKBALL*
James is falsely accused of rape, chased by killers, and hired by a billionaire being blackmailed into marriage. And that's only the beginning of his troubles.

"This is a fast-moving, funny, sexy -- very sexy -- story. The conclusion is a shocker. Sangster is writing better than ever and James Reed is a very charming character." _The Orlando Sentinel_

*HARDBALL*
He's taking it easy when, to make some fast cash, he agrees to provide temporary lodging and security to a wealthy recluse recovering from an undisclosed illness. That simple job takes a wild turn into a nightmare of blackmail, drugs, and murder that could put James in prison... or a shallow grave.

"Excellently plotted and paced, this adventure offers the satisfaction of a hard-boiled L.A. detective story overlaid with the nuances of a British mystery.." _Publishers Weekly_

*FIREBALL*
Reed's first date with a woman he meets on a tennis court goes very, very bad, getting him beaten, accused of murder, and pursued by killers. And that's just in one night. Now he's trapped in nightmare of sex, blackmail and murder...and to get out, he must go to New York...and worm his way into the rotten core of the Big Apple.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hollywood Godfather: My Life in the Movies and the Mob *



  






*Hollywood Godfather is Gianni Russo's over-the-top memoir of a real-life mobster-turned-actor who helped make The Godfather a reality, and his story of life on the edge between danger and glamour.*

Gianni Russo was a handsome 25-year-old mobster with no acting experience when he walked onto the set of _The Godfather_ and entered Hollywood history. He played Carlo Rizzi, the husband of Connie Corleone, who set her brother Sonny—played by James Caan—up for a hit. Russo didn't have to act—he knew the mob inside and out: from his childhood in Little Italy, where Mafia legend Frank Costello took him under his wing, to acting as a messenger for New Orleans mob boss Carlos Marcello during the Kennedy assassination, to having to go on the lam after shooting and killing a member of the Colombian drug cartel in his Vegas club.

Along the way, Russo befriended Frank Sinatra, who became his son's godfather, and Marlon Brando, who mentored his career as an actor after trying to get Francis Ford Coppola to fire him from _The Godfather_. Russo had passionate affairs with Marilyn Monroe, Liza Minelli, and scores of other celebrities. He went on to become a producer and starred in _The Godfather: Parts I _and _II_, _Seabiscuit, Any Given Sunday_ and _Rush Hour 2,_ among many other films.

_Hollywood Godfather_ is a no-holds-barred account of a life filled with violence, glamour, sex—and fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Assignment in Brittany *



  






He stared at the unfamiliar watch on his wrist. Three hours ago he had stood on English soil. Three hours ago he had been Martin Hearne, British Intelligence agent. Now he was in Nazi-occupied Brittany, posing as Bertrand Corlay, with the Frenchman's life reduced to headings in his memory.

Hearne looked down at the faded uniform which had once been Corlay's, felt once more for the papers in the inside pocket. He was ready. From now on he was one step away from death...

The Queen of Spy Writers returns in a stunning series collecting all of her greatest works! Titan kicks off with _Assignment in Brittany_; the gripping tale of an undercover operative deep in Nazi-occupied France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Double Image*



  






While carrying out research in Paris, American historian John Craig is surprised when he runs into his old college professor. Sussman is a worried man. A survivor of Auschwitz, he in shock, having seen and been seen by one of the Nazis who tortured him in the camp. But SS Colonel Berg has been dead for ten years – or has he? Before Craig can help solve the riddle, Sussman is found dead and Craig is being questioned by the police. As various international organisations are drawn into the hunt for Sussman’s killer, he realises that the ex-Nazi is far more than just a wanted war criminal.

Soon Craig’s search for the truth takes him from Paris to the island of Mykonos, where he must unmask a dangerous and powerful foe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I and My True Love*



  






American diplomat Payton Pleydell and his wife Sylvia are the most respected, brilliant couple in Washington. Theirs seems a perfect marriage but Kate Jerold begins to suspect that her cousin’s husband is not as devoted as he seems. Then the unexpected arrival of a Czech official threatens to bring the façade crashing down. Even after six years apart, Sylvia has not forgotten Jan Brovic; during the war they had been deeply, secretly in love. But now there is a new war, and former allies have become bitter enemies. Jan is on the other side and his motives may not be pure.


Separated by the enmity of nations, Sylvia must decide whether to risk everything to be with the man she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rest and Be Thankful*



  






They were worlds apart. Sarah Bly, a sophisticated career woman on a chauffeur-driven tour of America with the wealthy Mrs Margaret Peel. Jim Brent, a tough, old-fashioned cowboy, ill at ease away from his rugged mountain ranch. Yet a wrong turn on a remote road in Wyoming unexpectedly brings them together. The discovery of the ranch house Rest and be Thankful opens Sarah’s eyes to the beauty of the West and makes the brash cynicism of the city seem irrelevant. After years of travelling the world, this idyllic place could be what she’s been searching for.


But can two such different people every really overcome their differences and give in to love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Carmine the Snake: Carmine Persico and His Murderous Mafia Family*



  






*This true crime biography by a Mafia insider chronicles the hair-raising life of the notorious Colombo crime family boss.*

In the golden age of organized crime, Carmine “The Snake” Persico was the King of the Streets. The defacto boss of the Colombo Mafia family since the 1970s, he oversaw major rackets and legendary gang wars. Suspected of committing scores of murders and ordering hundreds more, he was sentenced to 139 years in federal prison. Yet even behind bars he continued to exert power over a vast criminal empire with the help of his brother, Alphonse "Allie Boy" Persico*.*

In this blistering street-level account, “Mafia survivor” Frank Dimatteo teams up with veteran true-crime author Michael Benson to reveal the inside story of Carmine’s criminal career. Growing up on the mean streets of Brooklyn, Carmine got an early start as the leader of the fearsome Garfield Boys. He was recruited into the Profaci and Colombo crime families before his bloody betrayal of the Gallo brothers.

This volume captures all the drama of Carmine’s infamous exploits—including his role in the ambush-slaying of Albert Anastasia—and the many courtroom trials where witnesses against him came down with sudden cases of amnesia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Caesar: Life of a Colossus*



  






*This “captivating biography” of the great Roman general “puts Caesar’s war exploits on full display, along with his literary genius” and more (The New York Times)*

Tracing the extraordinary trajectory of the Julius Caesar’s life, Adrian Goldsworthy not only chronicles his accomplishments as charismatic orator, conquering general, and powerful dictator but also lesser-known chapters during which he was high priest of an exotic cult and captive of pirates, and rebel condemned by his own country. Goldsworthy also reveals much about Caesar’s intimate life, as husband and father, and as seducer not only of Cleopatra but also of the wives of his two main political rivals.

This landmark biography examines Caesar in all of these roles and places its subject firmly within the context of Roman society in the first century B.C. Goldsworthy realizes the full complexity of Caesar’s character and shows why his political and military leadership continues to resonate thousands of years later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Quest for the Lost Roman Legions: Discovering the Varus Battlefield*



  






In 9 A.D., the 17th, 18th, & 19th Roman legions and their auxiliary troops under the command of Publius Quinctilius Varus vanished in the boggy wilds of Germania. They died singly and by the hundreds over several days in a carefully planned ambush led by Arminius—a Roman-trained German warrior adopted and subsequently knighted by the Romans, but determined to stop Rome’s advance east beyond the Rhine River. By the time it was over, some 25,000 men, women, and children were dead and the course of European history had been forever altered. “Quinctilius Varus, give me back my legions!” Emperor Augustus agonized aloud when he learned of the devastating loss.

As the decades slipped past, the location of the Varus defeat, one of the Western world’s most important battlefields, was lost to history. It remained so for two millenia.

Fueled by an unshakeable curiosity and burning interest in the story, a British Major named J. A. S. (Tony) Clunn delved into the nooks and crannies of times past. By sheer persistence and good luck, he turned the foundation of German national history on its ear. Convinced the running battle took place north of Osnabruck, Germany, Clunn set out to prove his point. His discovery of large numbers of Roman coins in the late 1980s, followed by a flood of thousands of other artifacts (including weapons and human remains), ended the mystery once and for all. Archaeologists and historians across the world agreed. Today, a multi-million dollar state-of-the-art museum houses and interprets these priceless historical treasures on the very site Varus’s legions were lost.

The Quest for the Lost Roman Legions, now available in trade paperback, is a masterful retelling of Clunn’s search to discover the Varus battlefield. His well-paced, carefully conceived, and vivid writing style makes for a compelling read from the first page to the last, as he alternates between his incredible modern quest, and the ancient tale of the Roman occupation of Germany (based upon actual finds from the battlefield) that ultimately ended so tragically in the peat bogs of Kalkriese.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Brief History of Everything*



  






Join one of the greatest contemporary philosophers on a breathtaking tour of time and the Cosmos.—from the Big Bang right up to the eve of the twenty-first century. This accessible and entertaining summary of Ken Wilber’s great ideas has been expanding minds now for two decades, providing a unified field theory of the universe. Along the way, Wilber talks on a host of issues related to that universe, from gender roles, to multiculturalism, environmentalism, and even the meaning of the Internet.

This special anniversary edition contains an afterword, a dialogue between the author and Lana Wachowski––the award-winning writer-director of the _Matrix_ film trilogy––in which we’re offered an intimate glimpse into the evolution of Ken’s thinking and where he stands today. _A Brief History of Everything_ may well be the best introduction to the thought of this man who has been called the “Einstein of Consciousness” (John White).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sikunder Burnes: Master of the Great Game *


  






*A biography that “restore(s) this remarkable young man to his rightful position as a leading figure in Scotland’s contribution to our imperial history” (The Scottish Review).*

This is an astonishing true tale of espionage, journeys in disguise, secret messages, double agents, assassinations and sexual intrigue. Alexander Burnes was one of the most accomplished spies Britain ever produced and the main antagonist of the Great Game as Britain strove with Russia for control of Central Asia and the routes to the Raj. There are many lessons for the present day in this tale of the folly of invading Afghanistan and Anglo-Russian tensions in the Caucasus. Murray’s meticulous study has unearthed original manuscripts from Montrose to Mumbai to put together a detailed study of how British secret agents operated in India.

The story of Burnes’ life has a cast of extraordinary figures, including Queen Victoria, King William IV, Earl Grey, Benjamin Disraeli, Lola Montez, John Stuart Mill and Karl Marx. Among the unexpected discoveries are that Alexander and his brother James invented the myths about the Knights Templars and Scottish Freemasons which are the foundation of the Da Vinci Code; and that the most famous nineteenth-century scholar of Afghanistan was a double agent for Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fear Itself: The New Deal and the Origins of Our Time*



  






A work that “deeply reconceptualizes the New Deal and raises countless provocative questions” (David Kennedy), _Fear Itself_ changes the ground rules for our understanding of this pivotal era in American history. Ira Katznelson examines the New Deal through the lens of a pervasive, almost existential fear that gripped a world defined by the collapse of capitalism and the rise of competing dictatorships, as well as a fear created by the ruinous racial divisions in American society. Katznelson argues that American democracy was both saved and distorted by a Faustian collaboration that guarded racial segregation as it built a new national state to manage capitalism and assert global power. Fear Itself charts the creation of the modern American state and “how a belief in the common good gave way to a central government dominated by interest-group politics and obsessed with national security” (Louis Menand, _The New Yorker_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The French Army at Verdun (Images of War)*



  






In four and a half years of fighting on the Western Front during the First World War a few battles stand out from the rest. They had a decisive impact on the course of the conflict, and they still define the war for us today. For the French, the Battle of Verdun, fought between February and December 1916, was one of the greatest of these. That is why the selection of contemporary photographs Ian Sumner has brought together for this volume in the Images of War series is so important and revealing. They show the strained, sometimes shocked faces of the soldiers, record the shattered landscape in which they fought, and give us an insight into the sheer intensity of the fighting.At the time, and ever since, the battle has been portrayed as a triumph of French tenacity and heroism that is encapsulated in the famous phrase They shall not pass. These photographs remind us, in the most graphic way, what that slogan meant in terms of the devastating personal experience of the men on the Verdun battlefield.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Verdun: The Left Bank (Battleground Verdun)*



  






*A Battle of Verdun specialist explores the lesser-known events of the left bank in this illustrated WWI history and battlefield guide.*

This fascinating study explores the background of the battle and casts light on the first three critical months of fighting there. It also explains fateful decision to change the original German offensive plan, extending the action to the Left Bank of the River Meuse.

Using only original French and German sources, historian Christina Holstein describes the fighting on the Left Bank and follows the German offensive as it slowly pushed forward, taking three terrible months to reach its objectives: the two hills known as Cote 304 and the Mort-Homme, or Dead Man. The French defense of the Left Bank hills, described by Germans themselves as outstanding, is also covered in great detail.

With intimate knowledge of the Verdun battlefield, Holstein describes the events in vivid detail and provides three walking tours through areas of the Left Bank rarely seen by visitors. This volume also contains more than 150 photographs, most of which have never been published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Germans on the Somme (Images of War) *



  






This highly illustrated book covers the activities of the German Army on the River Somme throughout the long years of The Great War. The initial fighting in 1914 was against the French prior to the arrival of the British Army. The 1916 Allied Offensive eventually resulted in the German withdrawal but only at a terrible cost to both sides. The 1918 Kaiserschlacht saw the Germans return, albeit briefly. Each phase is covered from the German perspective using primary and secondary sources. In addition to the wealth of splendid/fully captioned photographs, there is an authoritative general text and a useful chronological order of events. Being arguably the most evocative area in British military history, much has been written on the Somme. What makes this splendid book so different is the author's successful attempt to view events through the eyes of our adversaries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eastern Front Sniper: The Life of Matthäus Hetzenauer *



  






Eastern Front Sniper is a long overdue and comprehensive biography of one of World War IIs most accomplished snipers.Mathus Hetzenauer, the son of a Tyrolean peasant family, was born in December 1924. He was drafted into the Mountain Reserve Battalian 140 at the age of 18 but discharged five months later.He received a new draft notice in January 1943 for a post in the Styrian Truppenbungsplatz Seetal Alps where he met some of the best German snipers and learned his art.Hetzenauer went on to fight in Romania, Eastern Hungary and in Slovakia. As recognition for his more than 300 confirmed kills he was awarded on the Knight's Cross of the Iron Cross on April 17, 1945.After nearly five years of Soviet captivity Mathus Hetzenauer returned to Austria on January 10, 1950. He lived in the Tyrol's Brixen Valley until his death on 3 October of 2004.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Airmen and the Headhunters: A True Story of Lost Soldiers, Heroic Tribesmen and the Unlikeliest Rescue of World War II *



  






*A true story of downed B-24s in Japanese-occupied Borneo and a native tribe that “makes us—like the airmen—rethink our definitions of civilized and savage” (Entertainment Weekly).*

November 1944: Their B-24 bomber shot down on what should have been an easy mission off the Borneo coast, a scattered crew of Army airmen cut themselves loose from their parachutes—only to be met by loincloth-wearing natives silently materializing out of the mountainous jungle. Would these Dayak tribesmen turn the starving airmen over to the hostile Japanese occupiers? Or would the Dayaks risk vicious reprisals to get the airmen safely home in a desperate game of hide-and-seek? A cinematic survival story featuring a bamboo airstrip built on a rice paddy, a mad British major, and a blowpipe-wielding army that helped destroy one of the last Japanese strongholds, _The Airmen and the Headhunters_ is also a gripping tale of wartime heroism unlike any other you have read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Waffen-SS in Normandy: June 1944, The Caen Sector*



  






For many, the Waffen-SS soldier represents the archetype of the combatant, if not the warrior: well-armed, well-trained, possessing intelligence in combat, imbued with political and ideological fanaticism, he is an elite soldier par excellence, even if a lack of scruples casts a long shadow. However, is this picture true? In the case of the Battle of Normandy, opinions diverged, not only among today’s historians, but also amongst the German generals at the time.

In all, the Waffen-SS fielded six divisions during the Battle of Normandy, as well as two heavy battalions of Tiger tanks. But they were by no means a single homogenous entity, for with the exception of II SS-Panzerkorps, the divisions arrived at the front one after another and were immediately thrown into battle.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series examines the Waffen-SS in Normandy during the fierce fighting of June 1944, when they struggled to hold back the Allied advance on Caen, though the picture was by no means one-sided. Extensively illustrated with photographs, tank profiles, and maps, and accompanied by biographies of key personnel and explanatory text boxes, this volume gives a clear and accessible account of events, challenging some popular perceptions along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Typhoon: The German Assault on Moscow, 1941*



  






*A visual look at the Nazi assault on the Soviet capital in the series that’s “a welcome addition . . . targeted at the general World War II enthusiast” (Globe at War).*

After the initial successes of Operation Barbarossa, at the end of September 1941, Hitler turned his focus to Moscow, with the unshakeable belief that capturing the capital would knock the Soviets out of the war. On the face of it, it was an unequal matchup in Germany’s favor, but the picture was, in fact, a great deal more complex; the Germans had suffered very significant losses since the invasion of Russia had begun and had issues with logistics and air support. The Soviets, under the command of Gen. Zhukov, were beginning to be better supplied with reinforcements and were prepared to defend to the death.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series concentrates on the main German assault of October 1941. Guderian’s panzer divisions at first made sweeping gains, as they had done so many times before, and large parts of the Red Army were encircled at Vyazma and Bryansk. These successes allowed the Soviets time to regroup, as the encircled armies did not surrender and had to be dealt with. Then, three engagements followed at Mtsensk, Maloyaroslavets and the Mojaisk defense line that proved that the war in the east was not entering its final days, as German high command believed.

Illustrated with over 150 photographs, plus profile drawings of tanks, vehicles, and aircraft, this book gives a vivid impression of the situation for both protagonists, and a detailed analysis of the critical days as the fate of Moscow—and perhaps the whole war—hung in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nam Sense: Surviving Vietnam with the 101st Airborne Division*



  






*A candid memoir of being sent to Vietnam at age nineteen, witnessing the carnage of Hamburger Hill, and returning to an America in turmoil.*

Arthur Wiknik was a teenager from New England when he was drafted into the US Army in 1968, shipping out to Vietnam early the following year. Shortly after his arrival on the far side of the world, he was assigned to Camp Evans near the northern village of Phong Dien, only thirty miles from Laos and North Vietnam. On his first jungle patrol, his squad killed a female Viet Cong who turned out to have been the local prostitute. It was the first dead person he had ever seen.

Wiknik's account of life and death in Vietnam includes everything from heavy combat to faking insanity to get some R & R. He was the first in his unit to reach the top of Hamburger Hill, and between sporadic episodes of combat, he mingled with the locals; tricked unwitting US suppliers into providing his platoon with hard-to-get food; defied a superior and was punished with a dangerous mission; and struggled with himself and his fellow soldiers as the antiwar movement began to affect them.

Written with honesty and sharp wit by a soldier who was featured on a recent History Channel documentary about Vietnam, _Nam Sense_ spares nothing and no one in its attempt to convey what really transpired for the combat soldier during this unpopular war. It is not about glory, mental breakdowns, flashbacks, or self-pity. The GIs Wiknik lived and fought with during his yearlong tour were not drug addicts or war criminals or gung-ho killers. They were there to do their duty as they were trained, support their comrades—and get home alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vine Witch*



  






*A young witch emerges from a curse to find her world upended in this gripping fantasy set in turn-of-the-century France.*

For centuries, the vineyards at Château Renard have depended on the talent of their vine witches, whose spells help create the world-renowned wine of the Chanceaux Valley. Then the skill of divining harvests fell into ruin when _sorcière_ Elena Boureanu was blindsided by a curse. Now, after breaking the spell that confined her to the shallows of a marshland and weakened her magic, Elena is struggling to return to her former life. And the vineyard she was destined to inherit is now in the possession of a handsome stranger.

Vigneron Jean-Paul Martel naively favors science over superstition, and he certainly doesn’t endorse the locals’ belief in witches. But Elena knows a hex when she sees one, and the vineyard is covered in them. To stay on and help the vines recover, she’ll have to hide her true identity, along with her plans for revenge against whoever stole seven winters of her life. And she won’t rest until she can defy the evil powers that are still a threat to herself, Jean-Paul, and the ancient vine-witch legacy in the rolling hills of the Chanceaux Valley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Glamourist (The Vine Witch Book 2) *



  






*A spellbinding novel of bloodlines, self-discovery, and redemption by the author of the Washington Post bestseller The Vine Witch.*

Abandoned as a child in turn-of-the-century Paris, Yvette Lenoir has longed to uncover the secrets of her magical heritage and tap her suppressed powers. But what brave and resourceful Yvette has done to survive the streets has made her a fugitive. With a price on her head, she clings to a memento from her past—what she believes to be a grimoire inherited from the mother she never knew. To unlock the secrets of her past, Yvette trusts in one woman to help solve the arcane riddles among its charmed pages.

Elena Boureanu is the vine witch of Château Renard, noted for its renowned wines. Even as she struggles with her own bloodline—and its poisonous threat to her future—Elena can’t ignore a friend on the run. Joined by a cunning thief, the proprietor of an enchanted-curio shop, and a bewitching black cat, Elena and Yvette are determined to decode Yvette’s mysterious keepsake. But what restless magic will be unleashed? And what are Yvette and Elena willing to risk to become the witches they were destined to be?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Conjurer (The Vine Witch Book 3) *



  






*A beguiling novel of revenge, deliverance, and a powerful sisterhood of magic by the Washington Post bestselling author of The Vine Witch and The Glamourist.*

Sidra didn’t murder her husband. Yet even a jinni can’t wish away a wrongful imprisonment. Determined to prove her innocence, she returns to her adopted home—a French village renowned for its perfume witches—with her friends Elena and Yvette by her side. Here is where Sidra’s true destiny awaits, but danger also lurks in the village’s narrow lanes.

On her trail is Jamra, another jinni, who’s after more than revenge for the murder of his brother. He also seeks vengeance for the indignities inflicted on jinn by mortals over the centuries. When he learns of an ancient relic capable of unleashing chaos on the world, and that the weapon is in the hands of his murderous sister-in-law, he vows to destroy Sidra to get it.

Relying on a sisterhood of magic, a mysteriously faithful dog, and a second-rate sorcerer, Sidra defends herself using the village’s greatest asset: its perfume. It’s as beguiling a lure as it is a formidable shield. But is it enough for Sidra to protect herself and those she loves from powers yet to be released?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cygnus Rising: Humanity Returns to Space (Cygnus Space Opera Book 1)*



  






_*From the ashes of their past, Cygnus was rising.*_

Following in the footsteps of their forefathers, humanity returns to space to explore, learn what the galaxy has to offer, maybe even return to Earth. Cain, the great-great-grandson of the ones who brought peace and free trade back to Planet Cygnus VII, finds himself challenged to live up to the deeds of his ancestors, driven to excel he joins the Space Exploration Service trying to earn a position on the latest deep space exploration vessel.

_*But space is a dangerous place, where the risks are great and the rewards fleeting.*_

Faced with the most difficult decisions, Cain finds himself trapped on a human-colonized world. With hostile forces pressing in, Cain has no choice but to dig deep for lessons from his past, match wits with a ruthless enemy, and help his companions transition from being peaceful explorers to fierce fighters if they are to survive.

_*A journey to the far reaches of the galaxy, an exploration of their inner souls. From space they came, to space they returned...*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Heirs of Empire (The Scourwind Legacy Book 1)*



  






The Scourwind family legacy brought the empire to the height of its power and prosperity and defended it against all enemies. Now one man’s machinations aim to shift the balance of power—with violent and devastating consequences.

When the trusted General Corian launches a coup against Emperor Scourwind, he hurls the planetary kingdom into chaos. To secure his claim as ruler, Corian will need the strength of the Scourwind name behind him, and he will stop at nothing to bring under his grasp the young Scourwind heirs, twins Lydia and Brennan. Barely into adulthood, the two are thrust into the crossfire. Battling new obstacles at every turn, they eventually find refuge with Mira Delsol, pirate and former member of the elite empire forces.

As the stakes rise, loyalists, mercenaries, and political opportunists rally around the heirs in a desperate bid to unseat the usurper. But if their risky gambit fails, will the empire crumble into oblivion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*An Empire Asunder (The Scourwind Legacy Book 2)*



  






The coup that won traitor General Corian the Scourwind throne has been overturned, but his ongoing rebellion has left the empire divided. Lydia’s birthright regained, she adjusts to her role as empress at war, while Brennan begins training as an elite Cadreman soldier. With tensions rising between the empire and the Alliance, this momentary lull seems to portend a gathering storm…

The royal twins aren’t the only ones sensing peace may not last. Searching for a vanished supply shipment vital to her own mission of vengeance against Corian, former Cadrewoman turned pirate Mira Delsol makes a shocking discovery about the theft. As both Mira and Brennan follow similar clues to the fate of the stolen supplies, their trajectories converge. Now Mira will embark on a perilous attempt to infiltrate the heart of the enemy camp, while Brennan’s path will also lead him across Alliance lines, and into a lethal confrontation with the Alliance air fleet. But will either of their efforts be enough to keep Corian from executing his plan to bring the empire to its knees once again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*SEAL Team 13 *



  






It’s been ten years since a mysterious incident in the South China Sea annihilated a US Navy destroyer and its Navy SEAL team. Only one man survived this horrific tragedy. Now, as more of these strange, supernatural events are happening around the world—with deadly consequences—the US Navy calls on sole survivor Harold “Hawk” Masters to put a stop to the evil forces behind these crimes.
Masters reluctantly returns, dispatched to lead an elite team of soldiers like him—all survivors of the terrifying, evil deeds of “the other side.” As these frightening events escalate at an alarming rate, SEAL Team 13 is put to the test, battling malevolent undead creatures that threaten the security of the nation—and the world.

But not everyone supports the government’s new interest in facing off against the unnatural forces that threaten the welfare of its citizens. Could Hawk Masters’ secret military force also be forced to fight shadowy opponents from within?

From world-building author Evan Currie, _SEAL Team 13_ is a dark, riveting, and action-packed tale of military intrigue and supernatural horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Darwin Variant *



  






When the icy shards of a rogue comet fall to Earth, they bring an unknown virus that accelerates evolution to extremes. Suddenly, infected plants grow stronger, choking out those uninfected. Animals turn aggressive and deadly. The eyes of loved ones go cold, and infected neighbors begin exhibiting signs of brutal domination.

In a small Georgia town, fourteen-year-old Katie McLane sees her neighbors changing, one by one.

Dr. Susan Perry, an epidemiologist at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, uncovers the frightening scope of the menace. The infected aren’t just evolving. They’re conspiring to alter the very nature of what it means to be human.

Katie and Susan become fugitives because of what they know, encountering bitter betrayals and lethal dangers, but also loves ignited and inspiring camaraderie, as they fight to prevent a viral conspiracy from creating a terrifying brave new world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man of Legends*



  






New York City, New Year’s weekend, 2001. Jillian Guthrie, a troubled young journalist, stumbles onto a tantalizing mystery: the same man, unaged, stands alongside Ulysses S. Grant, Theodore Roosevelt, and Gandhi in three different photographs spanning eighty-five years of history.

In another part of town, Will—an enigmatic thirty-three-year-old of immense charm, wit, and intelligence—looks forward to the new year with hope and trepidation. Haunted by his secret past and shadowed by a dangerous stranger, he finds himself the object of an intense manhunt spearheaded by an ambitious Vatican emissary and an elderly former UN envoy named Hanna.

During the next forty-eight hours, a catastrophic event unites Will, Jillian, and Hanna—and puts them in the crosshairs of a centuries-old international conspiracy. Together, the three must unravel an ancient curse that stretches back two millennia and beyond, and face a primal evil that threatens their lives and thousands more.

Award-winning science-fiction mastermind Kenneth Johnson blends epic adventure, romance, and evocative drama into an intense supernatural thriller rooted in one of the great untold legends of human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Odyssey: A Thriller (Sigma Force Novels Book 15) *



  






*To save the world and our future, Sigma Force must embark on a dangerous odyssey into an ancient past whose horrors are all too present in this page-turning thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author James Rollins that combines cutting-edge science, historical mystery, mythology, and pulse-pounding action.*

For eons, the city of Troy—whose legendary fall was detailed in Homer’s _Iliad_—was believed to be myth, until archaeologists in the nineteenth century uncovered its ancient walls buried beneath the sands. If Troy was real, how much of Homer’s twin tales of gods and monsters, curses and miracles—_The Iliad_ and _The Odyssey_—could also be true and awaiting discovery?


In the frozen tundra of Greenland, a group of modern-day climatologists and archaeologists stumble on a shocking find: a medieval ship buried a half mile below the ice. The ship’s hold contains a collection of even older artifacts—tools of war—dating back to the Bronze Age. Inside the captain’s cabin is a magnificent treasure that is as priceless as it is miraculous: a clockwork gold atlas encircled by an intricate silver astrolabe. The mechanism is signed with the name of its creator, Ismail al-Jazari, a famous Muslim inventor considered to be the Da Vinci of the Arab world—a brilliant scientist who inspired Leonardo’s own work.

Once activated, the moving globe traces the path of Odysseus’ famous ship as it sailed away from Troy. But the route detours as the map opens to reveal an underground river leading to a hidden realm underneath the Mediterranean Sea. The map indicates that this subterranean world is called Tartarus, the Greek name for Hell. In mythology, Tartarus was where the wicked were punished and the monstrous Titans of old, imprisoned.

When word of Tartarus spreads—and of the cache of miraculous weapons said to be hidden there—tensions explode in this volatile region where Turks battle Kurds, terrorists wage war, and civilians suffer untold horrors. The phantasmagoric horrors found in Homer’s tales are all too real—and could be unleashed upon the world. Whoever possesses them can use their awesome power to control the future of humanity.

Now, Sigma Force must go where humans fear to tread. To prevent a tyrant from igniting a global war, they must cross the very gates of Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Undone: A Novel (Will Trent Book 3)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Features a new introduction on the origins of the Will Trent novels and Undone’s place in the series*

In the trauma center of Atlanta’s busiest hospital, Sara Linton treats the city’s poor, wounded, and unlucky—and finds refuge from the tragedy that rocked her life in rural Grant County. Then, in one instant, Sara is thrust into a frantic police investigation, coming face-to-face with a tall driven detective and his quiet female partner…. In _Undone,_ three unforgettable characters from Karin Slaughter’s _New York Times _bestselling novels _Faithless _and _Fractured_ collide for the first time, entering an electrifying race against the clock—and a duel with unspeakable human evil.

In the backwoods of suburban Atlanta, where Sara’s patient was found, local police have set up their investigation. But Georgia Bureau of Investigation detective Will Trent doesn’t wait for the go-ahead from his boss—he plunges through police lines, through the brooding woods, and single-handedly exposes a hidden house of horror buried beneath the earth. Then he finds another victim.…

Wresting the case away from the local police chief, Will and his partner, Faith Mitchell—a woman keeping explosive secrets of her own—are called into a related investigation. Another woman—a smart, upscale, independent young mother—has been snatched. For the two cops out on the hunt, for the doctor trying to bring her patient back to life, the truth hits like a hammer: the killer’s torture chamber has been found, but the killer is still at work.

In her latest suspense masterpiece, Karin Slaughter weaves together the moving, powerful human stories of characters as real as they are complex and unforgettable. At the same time she has crafted a work of dazzling storytelling and spine-tingling mystery—as three people, each with their own wounds and their own secrets, are all that stands between a madman and his next crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Return to Berlin: A Spy Story*



  






'Return to Berlin' is the long-awaited sequel to Noel Hynd’s classic million-selling espionage novel, 'Flowers From Berlin'.

It is early 1943 and the United States has been at war for more than a year. William Cochrane, an agent of the Federal Bureau of Investigation, who was the central character in 'Flowers From Berlin', has enlisted in the United States Army. He has the commission of a major and is at Fort Monmouth, New Jersey, training for combat. Suddenly his military orders are countermanded by Washington. He is ordered to report immediately to General William Donovan the Office of Strategic Services in New York City.

At OSS headquarters Cochrane, recently married, receives an assignment more perilous than combat. He is recruited into the fledgling wartime spy agency and assigned to travel to Europe. He is to make his way to Switzerland to meet with Alan Dulles, the Director of the OSS in Switzerland. There, if Cochrane is lucky enough to arrive, he will receive the second part of his orders: an espionage assignment. Under an assumed identity, Cochrane will make a heart-pounding return visit to Berlin, where he lived for a while in the 1930s. There is an assignment vital to the battle against Nazi Germany that only he, with his prior knowledge of people and places in Germany, can complete if he eludes capture by the ever-vigilant Gestapo. Or, with the odds heavily against his success in this assignment, will the assignment cost him his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*North from Rome *



  






A phone call prompts Bill Lammiter, a young American playwright, to follow a former girlfriend to Rome. There Lammiter saves a mysterious Italian girl from a beating and the fat is in the fire. A kidnapping, a battle in a Renaissance villa, a shrewd gamekeeper, a chance snapshot and a touring preppy contribute to the excitement and suspense of this Cold War thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Venetian Affair*



  






While on assignment in Paris and Venice, an American journalist works desperately to expose Communist espionage activities.

Fenner burned Rosenfeld’s message, reminding himself wryly that he was behaving in the very best tradition. This was a game not too difficult to learn, he thought. A game? A game in deadly earnest. A vacation in Venice that was grim business. A girl constantly beside him who wasn’t his. How the hell had he walked into this upside-down world? Where, he wondered suddenly, would Venice lead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lost Hills (Eve Ronin Book 1)*



  






A video of Deputy Eve Ronin’s off-duty arrest of an abusive movie star goes viral, turning her into a popular hero at a time when the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department is plagued by scandal. The sheriff, desperate for more positive press, makes Eve the youngest female homicide detective in the department’s history.

Now Eve, with a lot to learn and resented by her colleagues, has to justify her new badge. Her chance comes when she and her burned-out, soon-to-retire partner are called to the blood-splattered home of a missing single mother and her two kids. The horrific carnage screams multiple murder—but there are no corpses.

Eve has to rely on her instincts and tenacity to find the bodies and capture the vicious killer, all while battling her own insecurities and mounting pressure from the media, her bosses, and the bereaved family. It’s a deadly ordeal that will either prove her skills…or totally destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bone Canyon (Eve Ronin Book 2)*



  






*A cold case heats up, revealing a deadly conspiracy in a twisty thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.*

A catastrophic wildfire scorches the Santa Monica Mountains, exposing the charred remains of a woman who disappeared years ago. The investigation is assigned to Eve Ronin, the youngest homicide detective in the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, a position that forces her to prove herself again and again. This time, though, she has much more to prove.

Bones don’t lie, and these have a horrific story to tell. Eve tirelessly digs into the past, unearthing dark secrets that reveal nothing about the case is as it seems. With almost no one she can trust, her relentless pursuit of justice for the forgotten dead could put Eve’s own life in peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Mother Was Nuts*



  






Most people know Penny Marshall as the director of _Big_ and _A League of Their Own_. What they don’t know is her trailblazing career was a happy accident. In this funny and intimate memoir, Penny takes us from the stage of _The Jackie Gleason Show_ in 1955 to Hollywood’s star-studded sets, offering up some hilarious detours along the way.
_My Mother Was Nuts_ is an intimate backstage pass to Penny’s personal life, her breakout role on _The Odd Couple_, her exploits with Cindy Williams and John Belushi, and her travels across Europe with Art Garfunkel on the back of a motorcycle. We see Penny get married. And divorced. And married again (the second time to Rob Reiner). We meet a young Carrie Fisher, whose close friendship with Penny has spanned decades. And we see Penny at work with Tom Hanks, Mark Wahlberg, Whoopi Goldberg, Robert De Niro, and Whitney Houston.

Throughout it all, from her childhood spent tap dancing in the Bronx, to her rise as the star of _Laverne & Shirley_, Penny lived by simple rules: “try hard, help your friends, don’t get too crazy, and have fun.” With humor and heart, _My Mother Was Nuts_ reveals there’s no one else quite like Penny Marshall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Busting Vegas: A True Story of Monumental Excess, Sex, Love, Violence, and Beating the Odds*



  






_He played in casinos around the world with a plan to make himself richer than anyone could possibly imagine -- but it would nearly cost him his life._

Semyon Dukach was known as the Darling of Las Vegas. A legend at age twenty-one, this cocky hotshot was the biggest high roller to appear in Sin City in decades, a mathematical genius with a system the casinos had never seen before and couldn't stop -- a system that has never been revealed until now; that has nothing to do with card counting, wasn't illegal, and was more powerful than anything that had been tried before.

Las Vegas. Atlantic City. Aruba. Barcelona. London. And the jewel of the gambling crown -- Monte Carlo.

Dukach and his fellow MIT students hit them all and made millions. They came in hard, with stacks of cash; big, seemingly insane bets; women hanging on their arms; and fake identities. Although they were taking classes and studying for exams during the week, over the weekends they stormed the blackjack tables only to be harassed, banned from casinos, threatened at gunpoint, and beaten in Vegas's notorious back rooms.

The stakes were high, the dangers very real, but the players were up to the challenges, consequences be damned. There was Semyon Dukach himself, bored with school and broke; Victor Cassius, the slick, brilliant MIT grad student who galvanized the team; Owen Keller, with stunning ability but a dark past that would catch up to him; and Allie Simpson, bright, clever, and a feast for the eyes.

In the classroom, they were geeks. On the casino floor, they were unstoppable.

*Busting Vega$* is Dukach's unbelievably true story; a riveting account of monumental greed, excess, hubris, sex, love, violence, fear, and statistics that is high-stakes entertainment at its best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Infantry Attacks*



  






Field Marshal Erwin Rommel exerted an almost hypnotic influence not only over his own troops but also over the Allied soldiers of the Eighth Army in the Second World War. Even when the legend surrounding his invincibility was overturned at El Alamein, the aura surrounding Rommel himself remained unsullied.

In this classic study of the art of war Rommel analyses the tactics that lay behind his success. First published in 1937 it quickly became a highly regarded military textbook, and also brought its author to the attention of Adolf Hitler. Rommel was to subsequently advance through the ranks to the high command in the Second World War. As a leader of a small unit in the First World War, he proved himself an aggressive and versatile commander, with a reputation for using the battleground terrain to his own advantage, for gathering intelligence, and for seeking out and exploiting enemy weaknesses. Rommel graphically describes his own achievements, and those of his units, in the swift-moving battles on the Western Front, in the ensuing trench warfare, in the 1917 campaign in Romania, and in the pursuit across the Tagliamento and Piave rivers.

This classic account seeks out the basis of his astonishing leadership skills, providing an indispensable guide to the art of war written by one of its greatest exponents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Manila Deception (James Acton Thrillers Book 26) *



  






*AN ENTIRE VILLAGE WAS MASSACRED TO KEEP THEIR SECRET.
AND THAT WAS JUST THE BEGINNING.*

Near the end of World War II, a massive amount of looted gold and other priceless items was transported by the Japanese from Singapore to the Philippines and into the hands of General Tomoyuki Yamashita, the Military Governor.

It was never seen again.

And today, a young man runs into trouble with the Yakuza, a ruthless Japanese crime syndicate, and turns to his great-grandfather for help. Too poor to save him, he gives him the only thing of value he has.

The truth of what happened during the Japanese retreat in the face of General MacArthur’s onslaught.

But what the elderly man doesn’t know is there was one other person who knew the secret as well, the horrifying truth revealed on his deathbed to an archaeologist who has been seeking the lost treasure ever since.

A friend of Archaeology Professor James Acton.

And thanks to recently declassified satellite imagery, Acton might have found the final clue that leads them to the missing treasure.

Mayhem ensues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Max and the Multiverse*



  




 

** Gold Medal Winner - Global Ebook Awards

Finalist - National Indie Excellence Awards
Finalist - Next Generation Indie Book Awards
Finalist - Dante Rossetti Book Awards
Finalist - Best Book Awards
Finalist - NMAZ Book Awards
*

It's spring break and Max is stuck at home all by himself. Just the way he likes it. He games online, feasts on junk, and wonders why his cat can suddenly talk.

Thanks to a bizarre mishap, Max has started shifting between parallel universes whenever he falls asleep. A curious affliction, and one that steadily erodes his sanity. Day after day, he awakes to a strange new reality and struggles to make sense of his surroundings.

But then one day he awakes to a hyper-advanced version of Earth where humans have colonized space. Determined to fulfill a lifelong dream, Max and his cyborg cat venture into the black, only to entangle themselves in an intergalactic conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lazarus War: Artefact*



  






*Artefact is book one of The Lazarus War, an explosive new space adventure series from one of the brightest new stars in science fiction -- perfect for fans of The Edge of Tomorrow, Alien and James S. A. Corey's Expanse series. Jack Campbell, author of the Lost Fleet novels calls it "a gripping read that moves at warp speed."*

Mankind has spread to the stars, only to become locked in warfare with an insidious alien race. All that stands against the alien menace are the soldiers of the Simulant Operation Programme, an elite military team remotely operating avatars in the most dangerous theatres of war.

Captain Conrad Harris has died hundreds of times -- running suicide missions in simulant bodies. Known as Lazarus, he is a man addicted to death. So when a secret research station deep in alien territory suddenly goes dark, there is no other man who could possibly lead a rescue mission.

But Harris hasn't been trained for what he's about to find. And this time, he may not be coming back . . .

_Artefact_ is an action-drenched tale of elite space marines, deep space exploration and galactic empires. Discover The Lazarus War -- the thrilling new space opera series from one of the most exciting new voices in science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Boneyard Dog: War Dog *



  






Did you ever wake up wondering where you were… and perhaps equally important, how you got there? Yeah, me too. The only the thing is, it usually happens when I’ve been drinking… and I’d been dry for the better part of two years. I’m Commodore Jeremy David Riker… my friends call me JD or just plain “Dog.” I have the dubious honor of running a starship boneyard in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Boneyard Dog: Mad Dog*



  






You know, there are some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed. This was one of those days. My head hurt. There was blood everywhere. My ship was shot full of holes and leaking more gases and fluids than a nineteen-seventy-six Chevy Vega… the one with an aluminum block. I should have just pulled the sheets up and rolled over when I had the chance… I’m Admiral of the Fleet, Jeremy David Riker. My friends call me ‘Dog.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Boneyard Dog: Hunting Dog*



  






It’s odd the way some things work out. You expect to wake up dead, and instead, you wake up to the beautiful face of your wife. I was understandably confused. I had died… or at least I sure as heck thought I had. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not complaining. I’ve been alive for a number of years now and to be honest… I’m quite fond of it. I just didn’t understand ‘how’ I was alive. My name is Fleet Admiral Jeremy Riker… but my friends call me Dog. This is the rest of my story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shadow Shepherd (Sam Callahan Book 2)*



  






As a former political tracker with a brand-new law degree, Sam Callahan has turned his life around, leaving behind a childhood ravaged by abuse and a fatally dangerous job shadowing political candidates. Now a lawyer, Sam hopes for a risk-free future, but harm’s way has a much longer reach than he could ever expect.

His very first legal client is gunned down in a Mexico City hotel, and Sam barely dodges a bullet himself. Suddenly on everyone’s most-wanted list—brutal hit men, hostile cops, relentless FBI agents, and even an infamous assassin—he doesn’t have the luxury of finding out why.

When Sam’s girlfriend is dragged into the fray by a kidnapper, Sam would do anything to save her life. The catch? He’s got only twenty-four hours to do it…but any number of ways to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Expose (Dr. Schwartzman Book 3)*



  






*Examining the dead will help her solve present crimes and uncover past secrets in this page-turner thriller for fans of Patricia Cornwell and Rizzoli and Isles.*

With her vindictive ex-husband out of prison, San Francisco medical examiner Annabelle Schwartzman is trying harder than ever to move on with her life—by focusing on her job to speak for the victims who can’t. Summoned to a homicide in Golden Gate Park, she realizes that she’d seen the victim just hours before, alive and well in a parked Jeep with a small boy. Now, the woman has been stabbed to death and stripped of her burka, and the child is nowhere to be found.

When an African American student is found dead, bearing knife wounds identical to those of the woman in the park, the press jumps on them as hate crimes. If only they were so easy to explain. There is a connection—but Schwartzman believes it’s something even worse. Her fears are confirmed with the discovery of the next victim.

Now, to stop a vicious killer whose work has only just begun, Schwartzman and Detective Hal Harris must untangle the twisted thread that links it all to the missing boy and a crime buried in the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Day the Rabbi Resigned (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 11)*



  






*Rabbi Small has left the synagogue, but he’s not done with sleuthing, in this “engaging” mystery from the New York Times–bestselling author (New York Newsday).*

After three decades of dealing with temple politics and getting involved with more than a handful of murder investigations, Rabbi David Small is ready to retire from his synagogue in the cozy Boston suburb of Barnard’s Crossing. For years, his secret desire has been to permanently take up teaching, but when he finally leaves the synagogue to pursue that dream, life at a university proves more dangerous than he thought.

Late at night, a notoriously ambitious college professor dies in a car wreck. The academic had been drinking heavily, but evidence suggests that the crash might not have been an accident. The local police are stumped and enlist the only detective they know whose astute eye and quick mind come from a higher power: Rabbi Small.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Indigo Slam: An Elvis Cole Novel (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 7)*



  






*Life in the California sun suits Elvis Cole -- until the day a fifteen-year-old girl and her two younger siblings walk into his office. Then everything changes.*

Three years ago, a Seattle family ran for their lives in a hail of bullets. Hired by three kids to find their missing father, Elvis now must pick up the cold pieces of a drama that began that night. What he finds is a sordid tale of high crimes and illicit drugs. As clues to a man's secret life emerge from the shadows, Elvis knows he's not just up against ruthless mobsters and some very angry Feds. He's facing a storm of desperation and conspiracy -- bearing down on three children whose only crime was their survival . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Above Suspicion *



  






Richard and Frances Myles are preparing for their annual European summer vacation in 1939 when they are visited at their Oxford college by old friend Peter Galt, who has a seemingly simple job for them. But in the heightened atmosphere of pre-war Europe, nobody is above suspicion, in fact the husband and wife are being carefully monitored by shadowy figures.

Above Suspicion was MacInnes’ breakthrough book, a bestseller published in 1941 and released as a movie in 1943, directed by Richard Thorpe and starring Joan Crawford and Fred MacMurray.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*While Still We Live*



  






English girl Sheila Matthews’ innocent holiday to Poland becomes a nightmare when the German Army invade in the summer of 1939. Working for the Polish underground as a double-agent, she plays a dangerous game, and is soon suspected by the Germans. Forced to flee to the forest and hunted by a ruthless German officer, she must rely on the dashing Captain Adam Wisniewski to help her home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Levon Cade: Omnibus*



  






*FROM BEST-SELLING AUTHOR, CHUCK DIXON, COMES THE LEVON CADE SERIES – A CAN’T-PUT-IT-DOWN VIGILANTE JUSTICE SERIES.*


Levon Cade left his profession behind to work construction. He just wants to live an anonymous life and be a good dad to his daughter. But when a local girl vanishes, he’s asked to return to the skills that made him a mythic figure in the shadowy world of counterterrorism.

Follow Levon and his daughter while they go on the run from the feds and a growing army of enemies that Levon makes along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Perilous Adventures of the Cowboy King: A Novel of Teddy Roosevelt and His Times *



  






Widely considered “one of our most rewarding novelists,” Jerome Charyn “has upped the ante” (Larry McMurtry) by re-creating the voice of Theodore Roosevelt through his derring-do adventures as New York City police commissioner, Rough Rider, and soon-to-be twenty-sixth president. Beginning with his sickly childhood and concluding with McKinley’s assassination in 1901, Charyn positions Roosevelt as a fearless crime fighter and pioneering environmentalist who would grow up to be our greatest peacetime president. With an operatic cast, including “Bamie,” his handicapped older sister; Eleanor, his gawky little niece; as well as the devoted Rough Riders; the novel memorably features the lovable mountain lion Josephine, who helped train Roosevelt for his “crowded hour,” the charge up San Juan Hill. “Graced with vivid, vigorous writing” (Gerard Helferich, _Wall Street Journal_), _The Perilous Adventures of the Cowboy King_ is a rollicking work of historical fiction that will appeal to fans of Michael Chabon’s _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dinosaurs Without Bones: Dinosaur Lives Revealed by Their Trace Fossils*



  






*“[Bubbling] over with the joy of scientific discovery. . . . Great fun for anyone looking to revive their childhood dinosaur obsessions.” —Publishers Weekly, starred review*

What if we woke up one morning all of the dinosaur bones in the world were gone? How would we know these iconic animals had a 165-million year history on earth, and had adapted to all land-based environments from pole to pole? What clues would be left to discern not only their presence, but also to learn about their sex lives, raising of young, social lives, combat, and who ate who? What would it take for us to know how fast dinosaurs moved, whether they lived underground, climbed trees, or went for a swim?
Welcome to the world of ichnology, the study of traces and trace fossils—such as tracks, trails, burrows, nests, toothmarks, and other vestiges of behavior—and how through these remarkable clues, we can explore and intuit the rich and complicated lives of dinosaurs. With a unique, detective-like approach, interpreting the forensic clues of these long-extinct animals that leave a much richer legacy than bones, Martin brings the wild world of the Mesozoic to life for the twenty-first-century reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Out of Gas: The End of the Age of Oil *



  






*Science tells us that an oil crisis is inevitable. Why and when? And what will our future look like without our favorite fuel?*


Our rate of oil discovery has reached its peak and will never be exceeded; rather, it is certain to decline—perhaps rapidly—forever forward. Meanwhile, over the past century, we have developed lifestyles firmly rooted in the promise of an endless, cheap supply. In this book, David Goodstein, professor of physics at Caltech, explains the underlying scientific principles of the inevitable fossil fuel shortage we face. He outlines the drastic effects a fossil fuel shortage will bring down on us. And he shows that there is an important silver lining to the need to switch to other sources of energy, for when we have burned up all the available oil, the earth's climate will have moved toward a truly life-threatening state.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pope's Last Crusade: How an American Jesuit Helped Pope Pius XI's Campaign to Stop Hitler*



  






Drawing on untapped resources, exclusive interviews, and new archival research, _The Pope’s Last Crusade_ by Peter Eisner is a thrilling narrative that sheds new light on Pope Pius XI’s valiant effort to condemn Nazism and the policies of the Third Reich—a crusade that might have changed the course of World War II.

A shocking tale of intrigue and suspense, illustrated with sixteen pages of archival photos, _The Pope’s Last Crusade: How an American Jesuit Helped Pope Pius XI's Campaign to Stop Hitler _illuminates this religious leader’s daring yet little-known campaign, a spiritual and political battle that would be derailed by Pius’s XIs death just a few months later. Peter Eisner reveals how Pius XI intended to unequivocally reject Nazism in one of the most unprecedented and progressive pronouncements ever issued by the Vatican, and how a group of conservative churchmen plotted to prevent it.

For years, only parts of this story have been known. Eisner offers a new interpretation of this historic event and the powerful figures at its center in an essential work that provides thoughtful insight and raises controversial questions impacting our own time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Miracle & Tragedy of the Dionne Quintuplets*



  






*In this riveting, beyond-belief true story from the author of The Borden Murders, meet the five children who captivated the entire world.*

When the Dionne Quintuplets were born on May 28, 1934, weighing a grand total of just over 13 pounds, no one expected them to live so much as an hour. Overnight, Yvonne, Annette, Cécile, Émilie, and Marie Dionne mesmerized the globe, defying medical history with every breath they took. In an effort to protect them from hucksters and showmen, the Ontario government took custody of the five identical babies, sequestering them in a private, custom-built hospital across the road from their family--and then, in a stunning act of hypocrisy, proceeded to exploit them for the next nine years. The Dionne Quintuplets became a more popular attraction than Niagara Falls, ogled through one-way screens by sightseers as they splashed in their wading pool at the center of a tourist hotspot known as Quintland. Here, Sarah Miller reconstructs their unprecedented upbringing with fresh depth and subtlety, bringing to new light their resilience and the indelible bond of their unique sisterhood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beyond Valor: A World War II Story of Extraordinary Heroism, Sacrificial Love, and a Race against Time*



  






_Beyond Valor_ is one soldier’s extraordinary tale of bravery, heroism, faith, and devotion.

*"Amazing...A thrilling and poignant story of patriotism that all Americans can be stirred, moved, and encouraged by." -- Gary Sinise*

On April 12, 1945, a fleet of American B-29 bombers flew toward Japan. Their mission was simple: stop World War II by burning the cities, factories, and military bases of the Japanese empire, thereby forcing an unconditional surrender. Yet the mission did not go as planned. On board one of the B-29s, the _City of Los Angeles_, a phosphorus bomb detonated inside the plane. Staff Sergeant Henry E. “Red” Erwin absorbed the blast of burning phosphorus yet managed to throw overboard the still-flaming bomb, before collapsing from the third-degree burns over much of his body.

Breaking protocol, the plane diverted to a military hospital at Iwo Jima. President Truman quickly ordered that Erwin be awarded the Medal of Honor, the highest honor of the American military, before the young airman died of his wounds. There was just one problem: no Medals of Honor were available in the entire Pacific theater. General Curtis LeMay dispatched a squad of airmen on a 1,000-mile mission to smash their way into a display case and steal a medal to give to Erwin before time ran out.

Meanwhile, Red’s courageous young bride set out on her own mission, one of against-all-odds healing. Her success would determine the fate of the twenty-three-year-old warrior--and years later make possible the birth of the book's author: their grandson, Jon Erwin.

Drawn from in-depth interviews with eyewitnesses and deep archival research, _Beyond Valor_ is an extraordinary tale of bravery, heroism, faith, and devotion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Orde Wingate: A Man of Genius, 1903–1944*



  






*“A superb biography” of the controversial British Army officer who lead the 77th Indian Infantry Brigade against the Japanese in Burma during World War II (HistoryOfWar.org).*

Winston Churchill described Wingate as a man of genius who might well have become a man of destiny. Tragically, he died in a jungle aircraft crash in 1944.

Like his famous kinsman Lawrence of Arabia, Wingate was renowned for being an unorthodox soldier, inclined to reject received patterns of military thought. He was a fundamentalist Christian with a biblical certainty in himself and his mission.

He is best-remembered as the charismatic and abrasive leader of the Chindits. With the support of Archibald Wavell, he was responsible for a strategy of using independent groups deep behind enemy lines, supported only by air drops.

Wingate was responsible for leading the charge of 2,000 Ethiopians and the Sudan Defence Force into Italian-occupied Abyssinia. Remarkably, he defeated a 40,000 strong enemy that was supported by aircraft and artillery, which Wingate did not possess.

Despite his achievements, Wingate suffered from illness and depression and in Cairo attempted suicide. He was not universally liked: his romantic Zionism contrasted with the traditional British Arabist notions. He did, however, lead from the front and marched, ate and slept with his men. In this authoritative biography, Royle expertly brings to life a ruthless, complex, arrogant but ultimately admirable general.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dragonback Series Books 4–6: Dragon and Herdsman, Dragon and Judge, Dragon and Liberator *



  






*The final three novels in the Dragonback sci-fi saga from the #1 New York Times–bestselling and Hugo Award–winning author of Star Wars: Thrawn—“Enthralling” (Science Fiction Chronicle).*

Young fugitive Jack Morgan and alien K’da warrior Draycos are inseparable—quite literally. They’ve been together since a desperate Draycos was forced to bond with Jack as his host in order to survive. Now they’re traveling the stars trying to clear Jack of a crime he didn’t commit, bring down a conspiracy to destroy Draycos’s people, and generally stay alive


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fear in a Handful of Dust*



  






*A mental patient escapes his institution in search of bloody vengeance*
When rain falls on the mental hospital, Calvin Duggai knows it’s time to leave. Institutionalized after he abandoned five men to die in the Mojave Desert, he has spent years planning escape and revenge. For months he has tunneled through the asylum’s bathroom wall, waiting for a night when rain will cover his tracks. As water soaks the grounds of the silent institution, Duggai punches a hole in the stucco wall and creeps out onto the building’s ledge. After a mistimed leap, he limps to the chain link fence with a cracked knee. As he scales the twelve-foot barbed-wire fence, he ignores the searing pain. The men who sent him away must be punished. Duggai has four doctors to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Twisted Twenty-Six (Stephanie Plum Book 26)*



  






*This isn't just another case. This is family.

How far will Stephanie Plum go to protect the one person who means the most to her? The stakes have never been higher in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Janet Evanovich.*

Grandma Mazur has decided to get married again - this time to a local gangster named Jimmy Rosolli. If Stephanie has her doubts about this marriage, she doesn't have to worry for long, because the groom drops dead of a heart attack 45 minutes after saying, "I do." 

A sad day for Grandma Mazur turns into something far more dangerous when Jimmy's former "business partners" are convinced that his new widow is keeping the keys to a financial windfall all to herself. But the one thing these wise guys didn't count on was the widow's bounty hunter granddaughter, who'll do anything to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K-9 MYSTERY SERIES: Fast Paced and Riveting Books 1-2 *



  






GRAVE INSTINCT (Book 1)

Belated justice can be most satisfying.
For almost ten years, Nikki Drake struggled to deal with her sister's mysterious disappearance. When another teen vanishes from the same riding stable, the details are too eerily similar to ignore, and she vows to uncover the truth.
No longer a child but a newly minted private investigator, she now has additional weapons in her arsenal, including a re-homed police dog and an enigmatic detective with ties to the horse stable. However, digging into her sister's case erodes old trusts and brings dark secrets bubbling to the surface.
And this time they could be fatal...for her.


REPENT (Book 2)
Sometimes the isolated countryside isn't as peaceful as it first appears...
Local police aren't very concerned when fourteen-year-old Billy Tanner doesn't show up for his community service at their stable. Tossing a firebomb at a police horse isn't something they can easily forgive.
Yet when the boy's frantic grandmother begs PI Nikki Drake to hunt for her missing grandson, it's a call for help Nikki can't ignore. Her search takes her to the backwoods of California where a serial killer is pursuing his own brand of vigilante justice.

But time is not on her side...or Billy's.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Poison Flower (Jane Whitefield Book 7)*



  






*The Native American guide is hunted for her knowledge in this “tour de force” thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of Vanishing Act (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

Jane Whitefield of the Seneca Nation has spent years helping desperate people disappear. But now she is about to become the hunted one. When James Shelby is unjustly convicted of his wife’s murder, Jane spirits him out of the heavily guarded criminal court building in downtown Los Angeles. Then, within minutes, Jane is kidnapped.

The person who killed Shelby’s wife now wants him dead, and Jane’s captors will put her through excruciating torment to discover his whereabouts. Though Jane manages to escape, she is wounded and weak, thousands of miles from home without money or identification . . . and hunted by both police and criminals.

Attempting to rejoin Shelby and get to safety, Jane is caught in a waking nightmare, as many of the pursuers she has eluded for years gather to bid on her capture in a multimillion-dollar auction. The winning bidder buys the chance to access Jane’s memory, and the locations of everyone she has helped disappear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Art of War: A Jake Grafton Novel (Tommy Carmellini Book 6)*



  






*Grafton and Carmellini must prevent a surprise attack far more devastating than Pearl Harbor in this high octane thriller in Stephen Coonts's The Art of War.

“When it comes to military fiction, Coonts remains on every fan's A-list.”—Booklist*
The Chinese dragon is flexing its muscles. As its military begins to prey on neighbors in the South China Sea, attacking fishing vessels and scheming to seize natural resources, America goes on high alert. But a far more ominous danger lurks closer to home: A nuclear weapon has been planted in the harbor at Norfolk, Virginia—site of the biggest naval base on the planet. The target: a secret rendezvous of the Atlantic Fleet aircraft carriers and their battle groups. When the CIA director is assassinated and Jake Grafton is appointed to take his place, Jake gets wind of the conspiracy but has no idea when or where the attack will occur. Meanwhile, a series of assassinations—including an attempt on the life of the President of the United States—shakes the nation and deliberately masks a far more sinister objective. Can Jake and his right hand man, Tommy Carmellini, prevent a catastrophe far more devastating than Pearl Harbor and stop a plot to destroy the U.S. Navy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Politics Weird-o-Pedia: The Ultimate Book of Surprising, Strange, and Incredibly Bizarre Facts about Politics *



  






*Government and politics might seem twisted today, but they’ve always been strange.*

There’s something about public office that, throughout time, has transcended normalcy. _Politics Weird-o-Pedia_ presents some of the oddest and most interesting political absurdities and tidbits from around the world, from Peter the Great’s tax on beards to a lawmaker’s mistress whom he kept on the congressional payroll despite her admission that “I can't type, I can't file, I can't even answer the phone.”

Eminences include:


Some of America’s Founding Fathers wanted to jail newspaper reporters.
A Mongolian conqueror liked to build cement walls out of the bodies of his vanquished opponents (while they were still alive).
An all-female resistance to nuclear missiles in Britain resulted in a protest that lasted for nineteen years—long after the missiles were gone.

_Politics Weird-o-Pedia_ doesn’t stand still for a minute. It is intriguing, funny, and occasionally startling. It is more than a collection of trivia, adding bits of context and historical vignettes that make it clear that no matter how dysfunctional politics and government might seem today—we’ve been through it all many times before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Call the Midwife: Shadows of the Workhouse (The Midwife Trilogy Book 2) *



  






*The sequel to Jennifer Worth's New York Times bestselling memoir and the basis for the PBS series Call the Midwife*

When twenty-two-year-old Jennifer Worth, from a comfortable middle-class upbringing, went to work as a midwife in the direst section of postwar London, she not only delivered hundreds of babies and touched many lives, she also became the neighborhood's most vivid chronicler. Woven into the ongoing tales of her life in the East End are the true stories of the people Worth met who grew up in the dreaded workhouse, a Dickensian institution that limped on into the middle of the twentieth century.

Orphaned brother and sister Peggy and Frank lived in the workhouse until Frank got free and returned to rescue his sister. Bubbly Jane's spirit was broken by the cruelty of the workhouse master until she found kindness and romance years later at Nonnatus House. Mr. Collett, a Boer War veteran, lost his family in the two world wars and died in the workhouse.

Though these are stories of unimaginable hardship, what shines through each is the resilience of the human spirit and the strength, courage, and humor of people determined to build a future for themselves against the odds. This is an enduring work of literary nonfiction, at once a warmhearted coming-of-age story and a startling look at people's lives in the poorest section of postwar London.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Woman Who Swallowed a Toothbrush: And Other Bizarre Medical Cases*



  






*Drawing from real medical journal cases, a doctor shares true stories about strange symptoms and perplexing patients.*

Those in the medical profession know that sometimes the cases that come into emergency rooms or doctor’s offices can be highly unusual—and depending on how things go, the results can be either tragic or comic. This collection of stories reveals some of the oddest and most memorable case histories, from the woman who claims she was brushing her teeth when she swallowed her toothbrush—but in fact was a bulimic using it to induce vomiting—to the man whose routine elective back surgery revealed he’d been carrying a bullet around in his body for years.

From the funny to the frightening, these documented memorable medical mysteries make for fascinating reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Brilliant Beacons: A History of the American Lighthouse*



  






*In a work rich in maritime lore and brimming with original historical detail, Eric Jay Dolin, the best-selling author of Leviathan, presents an epic history of American lighthouses, telling the story of America through the prism of its beloved coastal sentinels.*

Set against the backdrop of an expanding nation, Brilliant Beacons traces the evolution of America's lighthouse system from its earliest days, highlighting the political, military, and technological battles fought to illuminate the nation's hardscrabble coastlines. Beginning with "Boston Light," America's first lighthouse, Dolin shows how the story of America, from colony to regional backwater, to fledging nation, and eventually to global industrial power, can be illustrated through its lighthouses.

Even in the colonial era, the question of how best to solve the collective problem of lighting our ports, reefs, and coasts through a patchwork of private interests and independent localities telegraphed the great American debate over federalism and the role of a centralized government. As the nation expanded, throughout the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries, so too did the coastlines in need of illumination, from New England to the Gulf of Mexico, the Great Lakes, the Pacific Coast all the way to Alaska. In Dolin's hands we see how each of these beacons tell its own story of political squabbling, technological advancement, engineering marvel, and individual derring-do.

In rollicking detail, Dolin treats readers to a memorable cast of characters, from the penny-pinching Treasury official Stephen Pleasonton, who hamstrung the country's efforts to adopt the revolutionary Fresnel lens, to the indomitable Katherine Walker, who presided so heroically over New York Harbor as keeper at Robbins Reef Lighthouse that she was hailed as a genuine New York City folk hero upon her death in 1931. He also animates American military history from the Revolution to the Civil War and presents tales both humorous and harrowing of soldiers, saboteurs, Civil War battles, ruthless egg collectors, and, most important, the lighthouse keepers themselves, men and women who often performed astonishing acts of heroism in carrying out their duties.

In the modern world of GPS and satellite-monitored shipping lanes, Brilliant Beacons forms a poignant elegy for the bygone days of the lighthouse, a symbol of American ingenuity that served as both a warning and a sign of hope for generations of mariners; and it also shows how these sentinels have endured, retaining their vibrancy to the present day. Containing over 150 photographs and illustrations, Brilliant Beacons vividly reframes America's history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killers of the Flower Moon: The Osage Murders and the Birth of the FBI *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER - NATIONAL BOOK AWARD FINALIST 

From the #1 New York Times best-selling author of The Lost City of Z, a twisting, haunting true-life murder mystery about one of the most monstrous crimes in American history*
In the 1920s, the richest people per capita in the world were members of the Osage Nation in Oklahoma. After oil was discovered beneath their land, the Osage rode in chauffeured automobiles, built mansions, and sent their children to study in Europe.
Then, one by one, the Osage began to be killed off. The family of an Osage woman, Mollie Burkhart, became a prime target. One of her relatives was shot. Another was poisoned. And it was just the beginning, as more and more Osage were dying under mysterious circumstances, and many of those who dared to investigate the killings were themselves murdered.
As the death toll rose, the newly created FBI took up the case, and the young director, J. Edgar Hoover, turned to a former Texas Ranger named Tom White to try to unravel the mystery. White put together an undercover team, including a Native American agent who infiltrated the region, and together with the Osage began to expose one of the most chilling conspiracies in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dutch Girl: Audrey Hepburn and World War II *



  






Twenty-five years after her passing, Audrey Hepburn remains the most beloved of all Hollywood stars, known as much for her role as UNICEF ambassador as for films like _Roman Holiday _and _Breakfast at Tiffany's._ Several biographies have chronicled her stardom, but none has covered her intense experiences through five years of Nazi occupation in the Netherlands. According to her son, Luca Dotti, "The war made my mother who she was." Audrey Hepburn's war included participation in the Dutch Resistance, working as a doctor's assistant during the "Bridge Too Far" battle of Arnhem, the brutal execution of her uncle, and the ordeal of the Hunger Winter of 1944. She also had to contend with the fact that her father was a Nazi agent and her mother was pro-Nazi for the first two years of the occupation. But the war years also brought triumphs as Audrey became Arnhem's most famous young ballerina. Audrey's own reminiscences, new interviews with people who knew her in the war, wartime diaries, and research in classified Dutch archives shed light on the riveting, untold story of Audrey Hepburn under fire in World War II. Also included is a section of color and black-and-white photos. Many of these images are from Audrey's personal collection and are published here for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Turn the Ship Around!: A True Story of Turning Followers into Leaders*



  






"Leadership should mean giving control rather than taking control and creating leaders rather than forging followers." David Marquet, an experienced Navy officer, was used to giving orders. As newly appointed captain of the USS Santa Fe, a nuclear-powered submarine, he was responsible for more than a hundred sailors, deep in the sea. In this high-stress environment, where there is no margin for error, it was crucial his men did their job and did it well. But the ship was dogged by poor morale, poor performance, and the worst retention in the fleet.

Marquet acted like any other captain until, one day, he unknowingly gave an impossible order, and his crew tried to follow it anyway. When he asked why the order wasn't challenged, the answer was "Because you told me to." Marquet realized he was leading in a culture of followers, and they were all in danger unless they fundamentally changed the way they did things. That's when Marquet took matters into his own hands and pushed for leadership at every level.

Turn the Ship Around! is the true story of how the Santa Fe skyrocketed from worst to first in the fleet by challenging the U.S. Navy's traditional leader-follower approach. Struggling against his own instincts to take control, he instead achieved the vastly more powerful model of giving control. Before long, each member of Marquet's crew became a leader and assumed responsibility for everything he did, from clerical tasks to crucial combat decisions. The crew became fully engaged, contributing their full intellectual capacity every day, and the Santa Fe started winning awards and promoting a highly disproportionate number of officers to submarine command.

No matter your business or position, you can apply Marquet's radical guidelines to turn your own ship around. The payoff: a workplace where everyone around you is taking responsibility for their actions, where people are healthier and happier, where everyone is a leader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*By Chance Alone: A Remarkable True Story of Courage and Survival at Auschwitz *



  






*An award-winning, internationally bestselling Holocaust memoir in the tradition of Elie Wiesel’s Night and Primo Levi’s Survival in Auschwitz*

In the spring of 1944, gendarmes forcibly removed Tibor “Max” Eisen and his family from their home, brought them to a brickyard and eventually loaded them onto crowded cattle cars bound for Auschwitz-Birkenau. At fifteen years of age, Eisen survived the selection process and was inducted into the camp as a slave laborer.

More than seventy years after the Nazi camps were liberated by the Allies, _By Chance Alone_ details Eisen’s story of survival: the backbreaking slave labor in Auschwitz I, the infamous death march in January 1945, the painful aftermath of liberation and Eisen’s journey of physical and psychological healing. Ultimately, the book offers a message of hope as the author finds his way to a new life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*War Beneath the Sea: Submarine conflict during World War II *



  






*The first book to cover the major submarine campaigns in all the WWII theatres.*

The canvas is broad and deep, from the strategic perspective at the top to the cramped and claustrophobic life of the crews in their submersible steel tubes; from the feats of ‘ace’ commanders to the terrifying experiences of men under attack in this most pitiless form of warfare.

_War Beneath the Sea_ describes the technical and tactical measures by which the Western Allies countered Admiral Karl Dönitz’s U-boat ‘pack’ attacks in the all-important North Atlantic battle; the fanatical zeal with which, even after defeat, Dönitz continued sacrificing his young crews in outmoded boats, dubbed by one veteran ‘iron coffins’; while in the Pacific the superiority of American fleet submarines and radar allowed the U.S. to isolate Japan from her overseas sources of supply.

Padfield argues that if this strategic potential had been realised earlier it could have saved thousands of lives in the bloody Pacific island campaigns, and even rendered the use of atomic bombs unnecessary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From The Bronx To Berchtesgaden: The Combat Memoir of a WWII Hero*



  






The author, Murray Soskil, is the recipient of two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star, and six Battle Stars for service in southern France and Germany with the 3rd Infantry Division. As a dogface soldier, he fought in some of the most bitter battles of the war, liberated two concentration camps, and captured Hitler's private mountain retreat in Berchtesgaden (Band of Brothers had the facts wrong here). His memoir is testimony to the bravery of American servicemen in the face of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Dared to Win: The SAS in Rhodesia*



  






*A memoir from a Special Forces fighter about his experiences in the Rhodesian War and how combat has shaped his life.*

Andre Scheepers grew up on a farm in Rhodesia, learning about the bush from his African childhood friends, before joining the army. A quiet, introspective thinker, Andre started out as a trooper in the SAS before being commissioned into the Rhodesian Light Infantry Commandos, where he was engaged in fireforce combat operations. He then rejoined the SAS. Wounded thirteen times, his operational record is exceptional, even by the tough standards that existed at the time.

He emerged as the SAS officer par excellence—beloved by his men, displaying extraordinary calm, courage, and audacious cunning during a host of extremely dangerous operations. Here, Andre writes vividly about his experiences, his emotions, and his state of mind during the war, and reflects candidly on what he learned and how war has shaped his life since.

In addition to Andre’s personal story, this book reveals more about some of the other men who were distinguished operators in SAS operations during the Rhodesian War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Blind Man's Bluff: The Untold Story Of American Submarine Espionage*



  






*Discover the secret history of America's submarine warfare in this fast-paced and deeply researched chronicle of adventure and intrigue during the Cold War that reads like a spy thriller.*

_Blind Man's Bluff_ is an exciting, epic story of adventure, ingenuity, courage, and disaster beneath the sea. This _New York Times_ bestseller reveals previously unknown dramas, such as:


The mission to send submarines wired with self-destruct charges into the heart of Soviet seas to tap crucial underwater telephone cables.
How the Navy's own negligence may have been responsible for the loss of the USS _Scorpion_, a submarine that disappeared, all hands lost, in 1968.
The bitter war between the CIA and the Navy and how it threatened to sabotage one of America's most important undersea missions.
The audacious attempt to steal a Soviet submarine with the help of eccentric billionaire Howard Hughes, and how it was doomed from the start.


A magnificent achievement in investigative reporting, _Blind Man's Bluff_ reads like a spy thriller, but with one important difference -- everything in it is true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marathon Man: A Novel *



  






*A Nazi conspiracy in the heart of modern-day Manhattan—the blockbuster New York Times bestseller that became the classic film thriller.*

At Columbia University, Thomas “Babe” Levy, a postgrad history student and aspiring marathon runner, is working to clear his late father’s name after the scandal of his suicide, triggered by the McCarthy hearings and accusations of Communist affiliations.

In Paraguay, Dr. Christian Szell, former Nazi dentist and protégé of Josef Mengele, has been in exile for decades. Infamous as the “White Angel of Auschwitz,” he’s leaving his South American sanctuary to smuggle a fortune in gems out of New York City.

Meanwhile, in London’s Kensington Gardens, an international assassin known only as Scylla has completed a hit. A man with too many secrets and twice as many enemies, Scylla has become a target himself, with only one place left to turn.

Then, when Babe’s revered older brother, Doc, pays him a fateful and unexpected visit, it sets in motion a chain of events plunging Babe into a paranoid nightmare of family betrayal, international conspiracy, and the dark crimes of history. Now, the marathon man is running for his life, and closer to answering a single cryptic and terrifying question: “Is it safe?”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Violent Land (A Smoke Jensen Novel of the West Book 2)*



  






*Deputy U.S. Marshal Smoke Jensen rides into legend in this powerful frontier adventure from the greatest Western writer of the century. *

Kirby—later Smoke—Jensen has just earned his first paying job as a deputy U.S. marshal for the Colorado Territory and is sent to the lawless town of Las Animas. There, he finds a sheriff too cowardly to face the outlaw leader Cole Dawson, whose six-gun has left a lot of good men dead. Young Smoke feels no such fear. He takes Dawson down fast. Then the real fight begins.

It turns out Dawson is only a cog in a crooked plot hatched by someone hiding behind the law. For a young deputy marshal, going up against the powerful and corrupt is almost certainly a fool’s mission, but doing nothing is not a choice. When Smoke strikes, he’s in all the bloody way, and what follows will become the stuff of legend. Braving bullets, blood, and treachery to face down the most dangerous outlaw in Colorado Territory, Smoke will earn a reputation for justice and the rule of law in a wild, violent frontier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Apple Orchard Mysteries: All Ten Books*



  






*Apple pie. It's to die for.*

When heartbroken Chelsea moves from the city up to Aunt May's orchard, she hopes for picturesque sunsets, relaxing afternoons and lots of warm apple pie from Miss May's bake shop…

…what she finds is a dead body among the apple trees.

And when local detective Wayne Hudson thinks Chelsea might have been involved in the murder, her sweet retreat turns sour in a flash.

Lucky for Chelsea, Miss May is more than just a blue-ribbon baker, she’s also a retired NYC prosecutor, and she’s addicted to justice. So with Miss May and a wacky family friend by her side, Chelsea sets off to find the killer, no matter how dangerous it might be…

Can the girls catch the killer before the killer catches them?

It’s hard to say. But what started out as a fun adventure is getting deadlier with each passing minute, and the girls need to solve this mystery before the orchard goes out of business...or worse.

You'll adore this clean cozy mystery because everyone loves small-town cozies with comedy, suspense and yummy recipes. That's right, bonus cookbook included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Track of the Cat (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*THE FIRST ANNA PIGEON NOVEL—WINNER OF THE AGATHA AWARD.

The fascinating hero of Nevada Barr’s award-winning series—park ranger Anna Pigeon—has brought an unyielding love of nature and sense of fair play to the mystery genre. Track of the Cat is the acclaimed novel that first introduced readers to Anna, as a woman looking for peace in the wilderness—and finding murder instead…*

Patrolling the remote West Texas backcountry, Anna’s first job as a national park ranger is marred by violence she thought she had left behind: the brutal death of a fellow ranger. When the cause of death is chalked up to a mountain lion attack, Anna’s rage knows no bounds. It’s up to her to save the protected cats from the politics and prejudices of the locals—and prove the kill was the work of a species far less rare…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ill Wind (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 3) *



  






Lately, visitors to Mesa Verde have been bringing home more than photos--they're also carrying a strange, deadly disease. And once it strikes, park ranger Anna Pigeon must find the very human source of the evil wind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Road to Ruin (The Dortmunder Novels Book 11) *



  






*In this "furiously funny" new novel from Donald Westlake, career thief John Dortmunder is back to steal a fleet of vintage cars from a corrupt CEO (New York Times).*
The con is on. The mark is Monroe Hall, a CEO who lavished more of his company's money on himself than the boys at Enron and WorldCom combined.
The loot? A fleet of vintage automobiles that would leave the Sultan of Brunei blushing.
The catch? Trying to outsmart a collection of angry union men who've been taken for a ride and blue-blooded suckers who've been taken for their family fortunes.
But if Dortmunder and his merry band of crooks are to drive off with the loot, they'll have to act fast -- before they get caught in a deadly crossfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Watch Your Back! (The Dortmunder Novels Book 13)*



  






*In his classic caper novels, Donald E. Westlake turns the world of crime and criminals upside-down: the bad get better, the good get worse, and God save anyone caught between a thief named John Dortmunder and his most improbable plans.*

It's a long way from the island of Manhattan to the island resort where Preston Fareweather has his hedonistic hideout-avoiding the legal prosecutions of five embittered ex-wives and enjoying the attentions of the prettiest gold diggers who happen to come his way. A terrible human being, Preston makes the terrible mistake of getting friendly with an equally dyspeptic personality: a New York fence named Arnie Albright.

Arnie went to the island paradise to become a happier man. It worked. After a week with Preston, Arnie comes home to New York with a whole new attitude and a proposition for his associate John Dortmunder: a can't miss, million-dollar robbery-of Preston's nearly unguarded, art-filled Fifth Avenue penthouse.

But when Dortmunder and his clean-up crew get together to plan the heist, they quickly get distracted and suddenly a billionaire from Fifth Avenue and a would-be Tony Soprano from New Jersey have one thing in common: John Dortmunder is after them both at the same time...and disaster can't be far behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What's So Funny? (The Dortmunder Novels Book 14) *



  






*In what may be the "best Dortmunder yarn yet," Westlake's seasoned but often scoreless crook must take on an impossible crime, one he doesn't want and doesn't believe in -- but a little blackmail goes a long way (Associated Press).*
All it takes is a few underhanded moves by a tough ex-cop named Eppick to pull Dortmunder into a game he never wanted to play.
With no choice, he musters his always-game gang and they set out on a perilous treasure hunt for a long-lost gold and jewel-studded chess set once intended as a birthday gift for the last Romanov czar, which unfortunately reached Russia after that party was over.

From the moment Dortmunder reaches for his first pawn, he faces insurmountable odds. The purloined past of this precious set is destined to confound any strategy he finds on the board. Success is not inevitable with John Dortmunder leading the attack, but he's nothing if not persistent, and some gambit or other might just stumble into a winning move.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Get Real (The Dortmunder Novels Book 15) *



  






*In Donald E. Westlake's Get Real, the bad get better, the good slide a bit, and Lord help anyone caught between a thief and the current object of his attention: laughs "land on every page" (New York Times).*

Getting caught red-handed is inevitable when a TV producer convinces a thief named John Dortmunder -- and his merry gang -- to do a reality show that captures their next score. The producer guarantees to find a way to keep the show from being used in evidence against them. They're dubious, but the pay is good, so they take him up on his offer.

A mock-up of the OJ bar is built in a warehouse down on Varick Street. The ground floor of that building is a big open space jumbled with vehicles used in TV world, everything from a news truck and a fire engine to a hansom cab (without the horse).

As the gang plans their next move with the cameras rolling, Dortmunder and Kelp sneak onto the roof of their new studio to organize a private enterprise. It will take an ingenious plan to outwit viewers glued to their television sets, but Dortmunder is nothing if not persistent, and he's determined to end this shoot with money in his pockets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The First Mountain Man (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 1) *



  






*Only one man can mete out justice on the unforgiving frontier. First in the Preacher series from the New York Times bestselling western author.*

He’s known from the Northwest to the deserts of the Southwest as Preacher, though he’s as far from being a man of the cloth as you can get. But when he was a young greenhorn, he was caught by a marauding tribe and set to be burned alive, until he just started preaching and never stopped. Figuring he was as crazy as a lizard, his captors turned him loose. 

Now with years of survival under his belt, Preacher is the only man who can lead a wagon train through the last leg of the Oregon Trail. He knows they’re headed into renegade outlaws and bloodthirsty Indians, yet somehow he has to get these pilgrims through safely—if he doesn’t want to be buried along the trail with the rest of them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Roots (The Deep Book 3) *



  






*In the mangroves of Belize, something ancient lies hidden beneath the roots. And when it surfaces, so too will one of man's baser inclinations. The root of all evil: GREED.*

Boone Fischer and Emily Durand have enjoyed months of quiet on the tiny island of Caye Caulker. After surviving Hurricane Irma and a mountaintop madman, the two divemasters have finally begun to relax. Big mistake.

Following on the fins of the best-selling thrillers _Deep Shadow_ and _Deep Cut_, this third Caribbean action-adventure thriller in The Deep Series takes the reader on a whirlwind tour of Belize. From the offshore cayes to distant lagoons, from tropical rivers to jungle ruins lost in time, Boone and Emily race to untangle themselves from a deadly plot that threatens to shatter their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Excise (Dr. Schwartzman Book 2)*



  






Medical examiner Dr. Annabelle Schwartzman was not meant to be idle, which is why she’s back at a murder scene even while reeling from recent chemotherapy treatments. Having undergone a double mastectomy, all she wants to do is dive back into her medical examiner job. It’s a gruesome world, yet Schwartzman takes comfort in its science and precision.

But the crime she’s dealing with brings her right back to the cancer ward: the victim is her own oncologist, dead from ingesting the very chemical used to fight her disease. Now, Schwartzman and homicide inspector Hal Harris must figure out why and stop the culprit before he can act again.

For Schwartzman, the case becomes even more personal. Her abusive ex, Spencer, who’s in prison and seemingly out of the picture, is never far from Annabelle’s mind. But to solve the mystery behind the death of the doctor who saved her life, she’s got to put aside everything else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The History Behind Game of Thrones: The North Remembers*



  






*The true history behind the hit HBO fantasy show and George R. R. Martin’s bestselling Fire and Ice series.*

A wall in the distant north cuts the world in two. Ruthless sea-born warriors raid the coasts from their war galleys. A young nobleman and his kin are slaughtered under a banner of truce within a mighty castle. A warrior king becomes a legend when he smites his foe with one swing of his axe during a nation-forging battle. Yet this isn’t Westeros—it’s Scotland.

_Game of Thrones_ is history re-imagined as fantasy. _The History Behind Game of Thrones_ turns the tables, using George R. R. Martin’s extraordinary fictional universe as a way to understand the driving forces and defining moments from Scotland’s story. Why were castles so important? Was there a limit to the powers a medieval king could use—or abuse? What was the reality of being under siege? Was there really anything that can compare to the destructive force of dragons? By joining forces, Westeros and Scotland hold the answers.

Writer and presenter David C. Weinczok draws on a vast array of characters, events, places, and themes from Scottish history that echo Game of Thrones at every dramatic turn. Visit the castle where the real Red Wedding transpired, encounter the fearsome historical tribes beyond Rome’s great wall, learn how a blood-red heart became the most feared sigil in Scotland, and much more.

By journey’s end, the cogs in the wheels of Martin’s world and Scottish history will be laid bare, as well as the stories of those who tried to shape—and sometimes even break—them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Underworld: The Mysterious Origins of Civilization*



  






*What secrets lie beneath the deep blue sea? Underworld takes you on a remarkable journey to the bottom of the ocean in a thrilling hunt for ancient ruins that have never been found—until now.*

In this explosive new work of archaeological detection, bestselling author and renowned explorer Graham Hancock embarks on a captivating underwater voyage to find the ruins of a mythical lost civilization hidden for thousands of years beneath the world’s oceans. Guided by cutting-edge science, innovative computer-mapping techniques, and the latest archaeological scholarship, Hancock examines the mystery at the end of the last Ice Age and delivers astonishing revelations that challenge our long-held views about the existence of a sunken universe built on the ocean floor.

Filled with exhilarating accounts of his own participation in dives off the coast of Japan, as well as in the Mediterranean, the Atlantic, and the Arabian Sea, we watch as Hancock discovers underwater ruins exactly where the ancient myths say they should be—submerged kingdoms that archaeologists never thought existed. You will be captivated by Underworld, a provocative book that is both a compelling piece of hard evidence for a fascinating forgotten episode in human history and a completely new explanation for the origins of civilization as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pirate Hunters: Treasure, Obsession, and the Search for a Legendary Pirate Ship*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY CHICAGO TRIBUNE • A thrilling adventure of danger and deep-sea diving, historic mystery and suspense, by the author of Shadow Divers*

Finding and identifying a pirate ship is the hardest thing to do under the sea. But two men—John Chatterton and John Mattera—are willing to risk everything to find the _Golden Fleece,_ the ship of the infamous pirate Joseph Bannister. At large during the Golden Age of Piracy in the seventeenth century, Bannister should have been immortalized in the lore of the sea—his exploits more notorious than Blackbeard’s, more daring than Kidd’s. But his story, and his ship, have been lost to time. If Chatterton and Mattera succeed, they will make history—it will be just the second time ever that a pirate ship has been discovered and positively identified. Soon, however, they realize that cutting-edge technology and a willingness to lose everything aren’t enough to track down Bannister’s ship. They must travel the globe in search of historic documents and accounts of the great pirate’s exploits, face down dangerous rivals, battle the tides of nations and governments and experts. But it’s only when they learn to think and act like pirates—like Bannister—that they become able to go where no pirate hunters have gone before.

Fast-paced and filled with suspense, fascinating characters, history, and adventure, _Pirate Hunters_ is an unputdownable story that goes deep to discover truths and souls long believed lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unbound: How Eight Technologies Made Us Human and Brought Our World to the Brink *



  






*Like Guns, Germs, and Steel, a work of breathtaking sweep and originality that reinterprets the human story.*

Although we usually think of technology as something unique to modern times, our ancestors began to create the first technologies millions of years ago in the form of prehistoric tools and weapons. Over time, eight key technologies gradually freed us from the limitations of our animal origins.

The fabrication of weapons, the mastery of fire, and the technologies of clothing and shelter radically restructured the human body, enabling us to walk upright, shed our body hair, and migrate out of tropical Africa. Symbolic communication transformed human evolution from a slow biological process into a fast cultural process. The invention of agriculture revolutionized the relationship between humanity and the environment, and the technologies of interaction led to the birth of civilization. Precision machinery spawned the industrial revolution and the rise of nation-states; and in the next metamorphosis, digital technologies may well unite all of humanity for the benefit of future generations.

Synthesizing the findings of primatology, paleontology, archeology, history, and anthropology, Richard Currier reinterprets and retells the modern narrative of human evolution that began with the discovery of Lucy and other Australopithecus fossils. But the same forces that allowed us to integrate technology into every aspect of our daily lives have also brought us to the brink of planetary catastrophe. _Unbound_ explains both how we got here and how human society must be transformed again to achieve a sustainable future.

*Technology: “The deliberate modification of any natural object or substance with forethought to achieve a specific end or to serve a specific purpose.”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The German Army at Ypres 1914*



  






*The WWI military expert presents his authoritative study of the German Army’s operations during the First Battle of Ypres.*

Soon after the First World War broke out in 1914, Allied and German forces attempted to outflank each other in a series of battles along the Western Front. Some of the most intense fighting came in Flanders, Belgium, at the First Battle of Ypres. It was during this battle that generals on both sides confronted the end of maneuvering as they became locked into positional warfare.

Historian Jack Sheldon is a renowned expert on the German Army during WWI. In this groundbreaking study of the First Battle of Ypres, he presents a tactical narrative of German operation at the regimental and battalion level. Focusing on the battles around Ypres against the British Expeditionary Force, Sheldon also analyses the fighting against the French and Belgian armies. This book also features the first complete account of German army operations in the battles north of Lille in the late autumn of 1914.

Drawing on extensive research into German sources, Sheldon presents the testimony of German participants, shedding light on the experiences of the fighting troops at regimental level and below. He supports this material with historical context and commentary, as well as evidence from senior commanders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prisoners of the Kaiser: The Last POWs of the Great War*



  






Drawing on the memories of the last surviving prisoners of the 1914–1918 war, this book tells the dramatic story of life as a POW in Germany. Stories include the shock of capture on the Western Front, to the grind of daily life in imprisonment in Germany. Veterans recall work in salt mines, punishments, and escape attempts, as well as the torture of starvation and the relief at their eventual release. Vivid stories are told using over 200 photographs and illustrations, almost all never published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Retreat and Rearguard, 1914: The BEF's Actions From Mons to the Marne *



  






The British action at Mons on 23 August 1914 was the catalyst for what became a full blown retreat over 200 blood drenched miles. This book examines eighteen of the desperate rearguard actions that occurred during the twelve days of this near rout. While those at Le Cateau and Nery are well chronicled, others such as cavalry actions at Morsain and Taillefontaine, the Connaught Rangers at Le Grand Fayt and 13 Brigades fight at Crepy-en-Valois are virtually unknown even to expert historians. We learn how in the chaos and confusion that inevitably reigned units of Gunners and other supporting arms found themselves in the front line.The work of the Royal Engineers responsible for blowing bridges over rivers and canals behind the retreating troops comes in for particular attention and praise. Likewise that of the RAMC. No less than 16 VCs were won during this historic Retreat, showing that even in the darkest hours individuals and units performed with gallantry, resourcefulness and great forbearance.The book comes alive with first hand accounts, letters, diaries, official unit records, much of which has never been published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Suicide Battalion (The History of World War One) *



  






A staggering history of one of the First World War’s most daring military units. An essential book for readers of Peter Hart, Tim Cook and Nick Lloyd.


The men of the 46th Canadian Infantry Battalion were some of the most effective shock troops of the Allied forces in the Great War.

They drove back German forces wherever they met and refused ever to surrender.

Such tactics struck fear in their enemies, yet, it came at a tremendous cost.

Of the 5374 officers and men who passed through the unit, a total of 4917, or 91 per cent, were either killed or wounded.

J.L. McWilliams and R. James Steel chart the history of this battalion from when it was formed on 7th November 1914 through all of its major battles, including the Somme, Vimy Ridge, Hill 70, Passchendaele, Amiens, the Hundred Days Offensive and breaking through the Hindenburg Line, to when it was finally disbanded at the end of the war.

Rather than focus simply on the grand strategies of generals, McWilliams and Steel use numerous personal accounts, both written at the time and afterwards, to depict what life was life for the regular soldier of the 46th Battalion during these treacherous years spent in muddy trenches in France and Belgium.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Britain's Last Tommies: Final Memories from Soldiers of the 1914–18 War—In Their Own Words*


  






BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is a time capsule. Containing various stories related by Great Britain's last surviving WWI 'Tommies,' it offers readers an unprecedented look at a now-vanished world. Tremendously affecting, the stories are alternately sad, horrifying, amusing but always fascinating. With its simple, straightforward reminiscences, BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is history brought to life as no textbook or scholarly history could do.

BRITAIN'S LAST TOMMIES is also a labor of love. Author Richard Van Emden spent 20 years tracking down and interviewing the steadily dwindling pool of WWI servicemen, some 270 servicemen in all. When the book was published in late 2005, that number had shrunk to six! Thanks to Van Emden's efforts and Pen & Sword Books, we can now "listen in" as veterans such as Henry Allingham, Harry Patch, 'Smiler' Marshall, Alfred Anderson, Ted Francis, Richard Hawkins, Archie Richards, Bill Hall and Harold Lawton told of long-ago times. - from review by Mike O'Connor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From Here to Eternity (The World War II Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*James Jones’s epic story of army life in the calm before Pearl Harbor—now with previously censored scenes and dialogue restored
*
At the Pearl Harbor army base in 1941, Robert E. Lee Prewitt is Uncle Sam’s finest bugler. A career soldier with no patience for army politics, Prewitt becomes incensed when a commander’s favorite wins the title of First Bugler. His indignation results in a transfer to an infantry unit whose commander is less interested in preparing for war than he is in boxing. But when Prewitt refuses to join the company team, the commander and his sergeant decide to make the bugler’s life hell.

An American classic now available with scenes and dialogue considered unfit for publication in the 1950s, _From Here to Eternity_ is a stirring picture of army life in the months leading up to the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Thin Red Line (The World War II Trilogy Book 2)*



  






*With “shattering prose,” the New York Times–bestselling author of From Here to Eternity captures the intense combat in the battle of Guadalcanal (San Francisco Chronicle).*
In August of 1942 the first American marines charged Guadalcanal, igniting a six-month battle for two thousand square miles of jungle and sand. In that gruesome stretch sixty thousand Americans made the jump from boat to beach, and one in nine did not return. James Jones fought in that battle, and _The Thin Red Line_ is his haunting portrait of men and war. The soldiers of C-for-Charlie Company are not cast from the heroic mold. The unit’s captain is too intelligent and sensitive for the job, his first sergeant is half mad, and the enlisted men begin the campaign gripped by cowardice. Jones’s moving portrayal of the Pacific combat experience stands among the great literature of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whistle (The World War II Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*Four World War II infantrymen recover at an army hospital, and struggle to readjust to the home front, in this New York Times–bestselling novel.*
At the end of a long journey across the Pacific, a ship catches sight of California. On board are hundreds of injured soldiers, survivors of the American infantry’s battle to wrest the South Seas from the Japanese Empire. As the men on deck cheer their imminent return to their families, wives, and favorite girls, four stay below, unable to join in the celebration. These men are broken by war and haunted by what they learned there of the savagery of mankind. As they convalesce in a hospital in Memphis, the pain of that knowledge will torment them far worse than any wound. The third of James Jones’s epics based on his life in the army, this posthumously published novel draws on his own experiences to depict the horrors of war and their persistence even after the jungle is left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Monty's Highlanders: 51st Highland Division in the Second World War*



  






The 51st Highland Division was the most famous infantry division that fought with the British Army in WW2. It was the only infantry division in the armies of the British Empire that accompanied Monty from during Alamein to BerlinAfter the 1940 disaster at St Valry when many were killed or captured, the re-formed 51st were a superlative division, brilliantly inspired and led. The Highway Decorators (after their famous HD cypher) fought with consummate success through North Africa and Tunisia and from Normandy into the heart of Germany. Blooded at Alamein where they suffered over 2000 casualties they pursued the Afrika Korps via Tripoli and Tunis fighting fierce battles along the way. They lost 1,500 men helping to liberate Sicily. Back to the UK for the second front, the Highlanders battled their way through Normandy bocage, the break-out to the Seine, triumphal re-occupation of St Valry, and were the first troops to cross the Rhine, fighting on to Bremen and Bremerhaven. In the eleven months fighting in NW Europe in 1944 and 1945 the Highlanders suffered more than 9000 casualties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Railway of Hell: War, Captivity and Forced Labour at the Arms of the Japanese*



  






*A first-hand account from a British POW, “not so much about the building of the Burma-Siam railway as it is about the existence of the men who built it” (BiblioBuffet.com).*

A young captain in the Royal Norfolk Regiment, Reggie Burton was wounded in the closing stages of the disastrous defense of Malaya and Singapore. He vividly, yet calmly and with great dignity, describes the horror of captivity at the hands of the Japanese. After initial confusion, the true nature of their captors emerged as, increasingly debilitated, the POWs were forced into backbreaking work. This was only a taste of what was to come. Following a horrific journey in overcrowded cattle trucks, Burton and his dwindling band of colleagues were put to work building the notorious Burma Railway. Somehow, he survived to tell this moving and shocking story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Atlantic Nightmare: The longest military campaign in World War II*



  






*The battle that Germany should have won?*

No other battle of the Second World War lasted longer than the 2,075 days of the Battle of the Atlantic. It raged from the opening day of the war in September 1939 until it ended almost six years later with Germany’s surrender in May 1945.

Vital supplies of food, fuel and the raw materials needed by the Allies to wage war had to be transported in merchant ships in escorted convoys across the Atlantic Ocean where they were at the mercy of German U-boats and warships. At first, many were lost. The fall of France in June 1940 gave the U-boats bases on the Atlantic coast, and U-boat production increased allowing the Germans to now hunt in ‘wolf packs’.

How seriously did each side take the battle? How far were they able to innovate their way out of problems they encountered? Who made the crucial decisions on how the battle should be fought? How was the crucial battle for intelligence won?

_Atlantic Nightmare_ identifies seven pivotal areas of the conflict to answer these questions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Coastwatchers (Illustrated): Operation Ferdinand and the Fight for the South Pacific*



  






_The Coastwatchers_ is the story of the unsung heroic civilian spotters of World War 2 who roamed the coastlines of their home islands and reported back enemy sightings to Allied Intelligence. Author Eric Feldt led Operation Ferdinand, part of the build-up to the Normandy landings, in which the Coastwatchers, by this time on the US Navy's payroll, played a critical role. His intimate knowledge of Ferdinand, and his familiarity with the Coastwatchers of the Pacific islands, provides a unique perspective on this little known but important chapter of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escape to Freedom: An Airman's Tale of Capture, Escape and Evasion*



  






The author was shot down in his Wellington bomber on his third operational mission. Captured shortly after, he was interrogated in Dulag Luft before being sent to Stalag Luft 1 on the Baltic where he stayed from April to September 1944. As the noose tightened on Germany, Tony and his fellow kriegies were kept on the move. He describes the increasingly harsh conditions he and his fellow endured, including the infamous Long March of the winter of 1945. He twice escaped, the second time successfully reaching the Allied Second Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood on the Rising Sun (Annotated): The Japanese Invasion of the Philippines*



  






Adalia Marquez was a police reporter living in Manila under the Japanese Occupation during World War 2 when her husband was arrested by the Japanese Military Police for aiding the resistance. Following his escape, suspicion falls upon Adalia and she is detained in his place, along with her two children, and imprisoned in Fort Santiago. Facing torture and starvation, Adalia contacts the Filipino underground and agrees to help them from inside the prison in return for much-needed food and medicine. With a talent for manipulating her captors, Adalia is able to evade detection long enough to provide for herself and her children, as well as other detainees in urgent need of sustenance, until the deliverance of V-J Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eisenhower's Thorn on the Rhine: The Battles for the Colmar Pocket, 1944–45*



  






*“The difficult fighting in the Colmar Pocket is brought to vivid life” in this WWII chronicle of the Allied 6th Army Group (WWII History).*

By the fall of 1944, the Western Allied forces appeared to be unstoppable. The summer’s Normandy invasion had driven the Germans out of northern France and most of the Low Countries. In September, they liberated France’s southern coast with little opposition. Then, Allied divisions began lining up along the Rhine.

While the Americans met a nasty surprise in the Ardennes, the Germans also held on to the province of Alsace, maintaining a hard pocket around the city of Colmar. On New Year’s Eve, they launched Operation Northwind, a counteroffensive that nearly put Allied forces back on their heels. On January 12, 1945, Eisenhower could only tell George Marshall that Colmar was “a very bad thorn in our side today.”

This is the story of the Sixth Army Group, a unit that combined US and French forces, and its unexpectedly bloody and protracted battle for the Colmar Pocket. Amidst a horrific winter and rough terrain, interspersed by demolished towns, the Allied Army Group traded blows with the German 19th in a ferocious campaign. This book informs us fully of the tremendous and costly struggle waged in an often-neglected sector of World War II’s European Theater.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Day of the Panzer: A Story of American Heroism and Sacrifice in Southern France*



  






This is a rarely detailed, “you are there” account of World War II combat, describing a brief but bloody tank/infantry action in August 1944. Based on six years of research—drawing from interviews, primary documents, and visits to the battlefield—_The Day of the Panzer_ transports the reader into the ranks of L Company, 15th Regiment, Third Infantry Division, and its supporting M4s of the 756th Tank Battalion as they grapple head-on with the Wehrmacht.

On August 15, 1944, L Company hit the beaches in southern France, joined by the tank crews of 2nd Lt. Andrew Orient’s 3rd Platoon, all veterans of Cassino. Despite logistical problems, the Third Division forged north through the Rhône River valley, L Company and its supporting tanks leading the regimental charge—until they faced a savage counterattack by the Germans and a rampaging Panther tank . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting Through to Kohima: A Memoir of War in India and Burma*



  






Lt. Col. Michael Lowry MC MBE, was awarded the Military Cross for his role in the desperate defensive action at Kohima, rated the worst of the campaign in Burma. After joining up in 1939 with the Queen's Royal Regiment, the Author was posted to the North West Frontier of India where he cut his teeth chasing gangs of Pathan bandits for two years. As the Japanese advanced into Burma, Lowry found himself fighting in the Arakan region, where his battalion was cut off by the Japanese for three weeks. Having survived that, next came the action at Kohima where during one week Lowry's battalion lost 173 members. Lowry was seriously wounded in the conflict but fortunately lived to tell the tale.This is a fascinating and inspiring book, one of the most action-packed memoirs of the war in Burma ever published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saint-Nazaire: Operation Chariot – 1942 (Battleground French Coast)*



  






In early 1942, shipping losses in the Atlantic threatened Britain's very survival. In addition to the U-Boat menace, there was real concern that the mighty German battleship Tirpitz be unleashed against the vital Allied convoys. Yet only the 'Normandie' Dock at St Nazaire could take her vast size in the event of repairs being required. Destroy that and the Tirpitz would be neutralized.Thus was born Operation CHARIOT, the daring Commando raid that, while ultimately successful, proved hugely costly. Using personal accounts, James Dorrian describes the background and thrilling action that resulted in the award of five Victoria Crosses.In a dramatic final twist of events, once the battle was over, the converted former US warship Campelton blew up wrecking the dock gates and killing many Germans who thought the battle was won.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battle Of The Barricades: U.S. Marines In The Recapture Of Seoul [Illustrated Edition] (Marines In The Korean War Commemorative Series Book 2) *



  






The Second Battle of Seoul was the battle to recapture Seoul from the North Koreans in late September 1950.

The advance on Seoul was slow and bloody, after the landings at Inchon. The reason was the appearance in the Seoul area of two first-class fighting units of the North Korean People’s Army, the 78th Independent Infantry Regiment and 25th Infantry Brigade, about 7,000 troops in all.

The NKPA launched a T-34 attack, which was trapped and destroyed, and a Yak bombing run in Incheon harbor, which did little damage. The NKPA attempted to stall the UN offensive to allow time to reinforce Seoul and withdraw troops from the south. Though warned that the process of taking Seoul would allow remaining NKPA forces in the south to escape, MacArthur felt that he was bound to honor promises given to the South Korean government to retake the capital as soon as possible.

On September 22, the Marines entered Seoul to find it heavily fortified. Casualties mounted as the forces engaged in desperate house-to-house fighting. Anxious to pronounce the conquest of Seoul, Almond declared the city liberated on September 25 despite the fact that Marines were still engaged in house-to-house combat. Despite furious resistance by the North Korean forces, the Marines triumphed; pushing the communists soldiers out of Seoul. This U.S. Marine Corps history provides unique information about this important battle of the Korean War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Cat 2-1: The True Story of a Vietnam Helicopter Pilot and His Crew *



  






*“This moving memoir about the gritty life of a military helicopter pilot fills a gap in the genre of Vietnam literature.”—Foreword Reviews*

In the Vietnam War, 2,197 helicopter pilots and 2,717 crew members were killed. _Black Cat 2-1_ is the story of one pilot who made it home and the valiant men he served with who risked their lives for the troops on the ground. Bob Ford invites readers into the Huey helicopters he flew on more than 1,000 missions when he and his men dared to protect and rescue. For those whose voices were silenced in that faraway place or who have never told their stories, he creates a tribute that reads like a thriller, captures the humor of men at war, and resounds with respect for those who served with honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Showdown (The Last Gunfighter Book 5)*



  






Frank Morgan has drifted down to Idaho after a wild range war in Montana, and his fame as a gunfighter is traveling fast and far ahead of him. With his face on the covers of newspapers and dozens of dime novels, he's got nowhere left to hide. Because gunning down a legend like Frank has become more than an obsession to some men—it's a high stakes sport. Now, bankrolled by rich and powerful men from the East, a dozen highly-skilled killers have finally gotten what they wanted: the elusive Frank Morgan in their sights. But Morgan is deadliest when he's cornered—and he'll be damned if he dies for any man's greed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Outside*



  






*Humanity’s super-intelligent AI Gods brutally punish breaches in reality, as one young scientist discovers, in this intense and brilliant space opera.*

Autistic scientist Yasira Shien has developed a radical new energy drive that could change the future of humanity. But when she activates it, reality warps, destroying the space station and everyone aboard. The AI Gods who rule the galaxy declare her work heretical, and Yasira is abducted by their agents. Instead of simply executing her, they offer mercy – if she’ll help them hunt down a bigger target: her own mysterious, vanished mentor. With her homeworld’s fate in the balance, Yasira must choose who to trust: the gods and their ruthless post-human angels, or the rebel scientist whose unorthodox mathematics could turn her world inside out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Suzy Spitfire Kills Everybody*



  






When outlaw Suzy Spitfire discovers her father was murdered after creating a super-duper artificial intelligence, she races across the solar system in search of the brain he built—but it’s a rough ride, and she’s soon forced to tangle with pirates, predators, and her father’s killer—as well as a man she thinks she can love.

Suzy Spitfire Kills Everybody is a smash-bang science fiction adventure filled with action, intrigue, and a dose of dark humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Woods (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 1)*



  






*The debut novel of an astonishing voice in psychological suspense*

As dusk approaches a small Dublin suburb in the summer of 1984, mothers begin to call their children home. But on this warm evening, three children do not return from the dark and silent woods. When the police arrive, they find only one of the children gripping a tree trunk in terror, wearing blood-filled sneakers, and unable to recall a single detail of the previous hours.

Twenty years later, the found boy, Rob Ryan, is a detective on the Dublin Murder Squad and keeps his past a secret. But when a twelve-year-old girl is found murdered in the same woods, he and Detective Cassie Maddox—his partner and closest friend—find themselves investigating a case chillingly similar to the previous unsolved mystery. Now, with only snippets of long-buried memories to guide him, Ryan has the chance to uncover both the mystery of the case before him and that of his own shadowy past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tarantula: A John Milton Novella (John Milton Series)*



  






Meet John Milton. He considers himself an artisan. A craftsman. His trade is murder. Milton is the man the government sends after you when everything else has failed. You wouldn't pick him out of a crowd but you wouldn't want to be on his list.

In this second dip into his case files, Milton is sent to Italy to investigate the death of a colleague from Group 15, the secret assassination squad that liquidates those considered to be impediments to the furtherance of British interests. Milton discovers that the agent was involved with the Camorra, the powerful Mafia clan that controls the territory from Naples to the tip of the Italian boot. He identifies the assassin as a man nicknamed Tarantula. Now Tarantula, and his boss, are entries in Milton’s ledger. And all debts need to be paid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*Collateral*



  






After a surprise assault on Task Force Ember’s secret compound in Virginia by Russian covert operators, John Dempsey and his teammates are mourning their dead and trying to put the pieces back together. But in the ever-evolving world of shadow warfare, there is no respite for heroes or victims. Russian spymaster Arkady Zhukov, the mind behind the attack on Ember, is at it again—directing false flag operations to destabilize Ukraine and enable Russia to seize control of the Black Sea.

The American President designates Arkady and his Zetas a clear and present danger to the United States. Dempsey and his team are tasked to systematically eliminate each and every Zeta agent around the globe. But when American and Russian covert operations collide in Kiev, the “new Cold War” goes from a simmer to a boil. Escalation ensues, bringing America and her allies to the brink of world war. Unless Dempsey and Task Force Ember can derail Russia’s secret plans, the collateral damage could bring the world to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hunt the Lion (Sam Callahan Book 3)*



  






*It’s the most important mission of his life—because it’s the most personal.*

Once a key player in a clandestine CIA squad, Sam Callahan thought he had finally found a safe, normal life as a rookie lawyer in DC with the woman he loves. But when called to a covert intelligence mission in the heart of Russia, he can’t refuse risking it all once more. This time, he’d be joining his estranged father, the Lion, a deep-cover agent Sam never even knew existed.

When the operation goes wrong and his team is ambushed, Sam fears a setup. At least he escaped with his life. And so did his father. But why? With a target on his back, he must hunt down the truth behind the betrayal in Moscow—and find the Lion again.

Now, crisscrossing Europe under the cover of shadow, Sam is about to come face-to-face with his past—and it’s never looked so dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dangerous Personalities: An FBI Profiler Shows You How to Identify and Protect Yourself from Harmful People *



  






*What makes a narcissist go from self-involved to terrifying? In this national bestseller, Joe Navarro, a leading FBI profiler, unlocks the secrets to the personality disorders that put us all at risk.*

_“I should have known.”
“How could we have missed the warning signs?”
”I always thought there was something off about him.”_

When we wake up to new tragedies in the news every day—shootings, rampages, acts of domestic terrorism—we often blame ourselves for missing the mania lurking inside unsuspecting individuals. But how could we have known that the charismatic leader had the characteristics of a tyrant? And how can ordinary people identify threats from those who are poised to devastate their lives on a daily basis—the crazy coworkers, out-of-control family members, or relentless neighbors?

In _Dangerous Personalities_, former FBI profiler Joe Navarro has the answers. He shows us how to identify the four most common "dangerous personalities"—the Narcissist, the Predator, the Paranoid, and the Unstable Personality— and how to analyze the potential threat level. Along the way, he provides essential tips and tricks to protect ourselves both immediately and in the long-term, as well as how to heal the trauma of being exposed to the destructive egos in our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Remarkable Creatures: Epic Adventures in the Search for the Origins of Species *



  






*National Book Award Finalist: A biologist’s “thoroughly enjoyable” account of the expeditions that unearthed the history of life on our planet (Publishers Weekly).*

Not so long ago, most of our world was an unexplored wilderness. Our sense of its age was vague and vastly off the mark, and much of the knowledge of our own species’ history was a set of fantastic myths and fairy tales. But scientists were about to embark on an amazing new era of understanding.

From the _New York Times_–bestselling author of _The Big Picture_, this book leads us on a rousing voyage that recounts the most important discoveries in two centuries of natural history: from Darwin’s trip around the world to Charles Walcott’s discovery of pre-Cambrian life in the Grand Canyon; from Louis and Mary Leakey’s investigation of our deepest past in East Africa to the trailblazers in modern laboratories who have located a time clock in our DNA. Filled with the same sense of adventure that spurred on these extraordinary men and women, _Remarkable Creatures_ is a “stirring introduction to the wonder of evolutionary biology” (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise and Fall of Communism*



  






_The Rise and Fall of Communism_ is the definitive history from the internationally renowned Oxford authority on the subject. Emeritus Professor of Politics at Oxford University, Archie Brown examines the origins of the most important political ideology of the 20th century, its development in different nations, its collapse in the Soviet Union following perestroika, and its current incarnations around the globe. Fans of John Lewis Gaddis, Samuel Huntington, and avid students of history will appreciate the sweep and insight of this epic and astonishing work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Trigger: Hunting the Assassin Who Brought the World to War*



  






*From the author of Blood River: “A splendid book, part memoir, part history,” about the teenager who killed Archduke Ferdinand and sparked WWI (Norman Stone, author of World War One).*

Sarajevo, 1914. On a June morning, nineteen-year-old Gavrilo Princip drew a pistol from his pocket and fired the first shot of the First World War, killing the heir to the Austro-Hungarian Empire, Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Princip then launched a series of events that would transform the world forever.

Retracing Princip’s steps from the feudal frontier village of his birth to the city of Belgrade and ultimately Sarajevo, journalist and bestselling author Tim Butcher discovers details about the young assassin that have eluded historians for a century. Drawing on his own experiences in the Balkans covering the Bosnian War in the 1990s, Butcher also unravels the complexities and conflicts of this part of the world, showing how the events of that day in 1914 still have influence today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Miracle of Dunkirk: The True Story of Operation Dynamo*



  






*he true story of the World War II evacuation portrayed in the Christopher Nolan film Dunkirk, by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Day of Infamy.*

In May 1940, the remnants of the French and British armies, broken by Hitler’s blitzkrieg, retreated to Dunkirk. Hemmed in by overwhelming Nazi strength, the 338,000 men gathered on the beach were all that stood between Hitler and Western Europe. Crush them, and the path to Paris and London was clear.

Unable to retreat any farther, the Allied soldiers set up defense positions and prayed for deliverance. Prime Minister Winston Churchill ordered an evacuation on May 26, expecting to save no more than a handful of his men. But Britain would not let its soldiers down. Hundreds of fishing boats, pleasure yachts, and commercial vessels streamed into the Channel to back up the Royal Navy, and in a week nearly the entire army was ferried safely back to England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Guerrilla Wife*



  






*After the Japanese had invaded the Philippines Louise Reid Spencer and her husband had two options:

They could stay and face certain capture or they flee and join with the guerrillas fighting against the occupation.*

Without hesitation they chose the second option and for then next two years they remained on the run from Axis forces.

They made their way from Masbate to Fanay and finally on to “Hopevale” where they joined other men and women who were determined not to surrender.

Louise Reid Spencer’s memoir of that time, _Guerrilla Wife_ provides fascinatingly personal insight into a life of exile during the Second World War.

As the months rolled on Spencer explains how basic human needs like housing, clothing, food and health, became increasingly difficult to secure and how the hope of survival was the only thing driving these men and women onwards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mission Beyond Darkness*



  






*When the pilots flew from the carriers of the Task Force 58 they knew they had little hope of returning to their ships.

Given that there was only seventy-five minutes of daylight left, they had little fuel, and they were flying into the middle of the world’s biggest ocean to attack the damaged but still dangerous Japanese fleet, it is little wonder that many of them were pessimistic about their chances.*

Yet this is exactly what sixty-four men did in the twilight hours of June 19th, 1944.

Not one of the pilots or their crew hesitated as they got into their planes.

“They did what their commanders and their country told them to do. They carried out a ‘mission beyond darkness.’” Robert M. Citino, _Navy Times

Mission Beyond Darkness_ by Lt. Commander J. Bryan III records in fascinating detail one of the most remarkable missions that place during the war in the Pacific.

Rather relying on second-hand accounts Byran explains this his work is completely authentic as it “is derived wholly from narratives by the survivors, from statements by officers and men of the _Lexington_’s company”.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rendezvous By Submarine (Annotated): The Story of Charles Parsons and the Guerrilla-Soldiers in the Philippines*



  






During World War 2, Charles “Chick” Parsons led Filipino insurgents in hit-and-run raids on Japanese positions in Manila, spied on the enemy forces and became the eyes and ears for General MacArthur while he was preparing to retake the Philippines. *Rendezvous By Submarine* is the remarkable story of the American whom MacArthur described as, “the bravest man I ever met.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Certain Death: The Inside Story of the Greatest SAS Battles*



  






*The terrifyingly true tale of a daring British special forces rescue mission and all-out assault on a savage Sierra Leone guerrilla gang: “What a story!” (Frederick Forsyth, #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Day of the Jackal).*

Officially, the SAS mission was called Operation Barras. The men on the ground called it Operation Certain Death.

In 2000, the British Special Air Service (SAS) attempted its riskiest rescue mission in more than half a century. A year before, an eleven-man patrol of Royal Irish Rangers who were training government troops in Sierra Leone was captured and held prisoner by the infamously ruthless rebel forces known as the West Side Boys. Their fortified base was hidden deep in the West African jungle, its barricades adorned with severed heads on spikes. Some four hundred heavily armed renegades were not only bloodthirsty—they were drink-and-drugs crazed. The guerrillas favored pink shades, shower caps, and fluorescent wigs, draping themselves in voodoo charms they believed made them bulletproof—a delusion reenforced by the steady consumption of ganja, heroin, crack, and sweet palm wine. This was the vicious and cutthroat enemy British special forces would confront in order to rescue their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.40

*Time Burning: Alien Alliance (The Symbiont Wars Saga Book 3)*



  






_*Jonah's new girlfriend is out of this world!
... she's also from a distant planet.*_

What Tiana loves about Jonah is his ambition to save the Earth from itself.
And for reasons Jonah can't figure out, she really thinks he can do it.
Not only that, she's willing to help.
... when she's not chasing down alien monsters.
But now the ultra-rich power brokers who run the banks and the governments are trying to kill him.
... They want to keep the world just the way it is.
And the alien monsters who she's chased here? They're planning to kill everyone who stands against them.
... And they don't give a damn about the money. They're here for the slaves and livestock.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Am Legend*



  






*Winner of the Bram Stoker Lifetime Achievement Award for best vampire novel of the century: the genre-defining classic of horror sci-fi that inspired three films.*

The population of the entire world has been obliterated by a pandemic of vampire bacteria. Yet somehow, Robert Neville survived. He must now struggle to make sense of what happened and learn to protect himself against the vampires who hunt him nightly.

As months of scavenging and hiding turn to years marked by depression and alcoholism, Robert spends his days hunting his tormentors and researching the cause of their affliction. But the more he discovers about the vampires around him, the more he sees the unsettling truth of who is—and who is not—a monster.

Richard Matheson’s _I Am Legend_ has been a major influence on horror literature. In 2012, it was named the best vampire novel of the century by the Horror Writers Association and the Bram Stoker Estate. The novel was adapted to film in 1964 as _The Last Man on Earth_, in 1971 as _Omega Man_, and in 2007 as _I am Legend_, starring Will Smith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Children of the Stars Boxset*



  






*Children of the Stars Boxset collects the complete epic saga from award winning Juanita Coulson*


*Tomorrow’s Heritage*

2041. When the first alien was approaching Earth, it found itself in the grip of the all-powerful Saunder Family. Every member of this dynasty seemed at war with the other.

In the quest for the Chairmanship of the people, the Saunders must struggle and fight in a contest over Earth’s very future. Project Search is in action, while brave pilots take to the stars.

Can human civilization survive with the coming of alien life, and can the Saunders find a way to listen to one another and lead humanity to that survival?

*Outward Bound*

Brenna Foix Saunder is the Martian-reared daughter of Earth’s dynastic Saunder family.

Fiercely ambitious, beautiful and determined, she puts an untried and dangerous experimental star drive above her own life. Stifled by the media frenzy surrounding the Saunder family, she has utter contempt for newshunters. Charlie Dahl is one such newshunter.

Brenna must seek refuge in the arms of her lover Derek, but trouble brews when he tries to stand in the way of her dreams.

To reach the stars by passing long years in frozen sleep is the only safe and sure way to complete her star drive mission. But Brenna Saunder can’t wait. She meant to conquer the light barrier — and to hell with everything her family and her lover could do to stop her.

*Legacy of Earth*

Aliens are aliens, and humans are humans, and never the twain shall meet — or shall they?

Faster-than-light gravel to the stars was a discovery of the great Saunder family, and the vast Saunder fortune helped in the colonizing of alien worlds, among strange, nonhuman races.

But Anthony Saunder had no share in that fortune of heritage. He was only a clone, not truly human. And the business he had started on Procyon Four was on the brink of failure.

Then the catlike humanoid Whimeds came, asking him to use his skill in directing a presentation for the coming Interspecies Conference. And once he saw Yrae, the beautiful, almost human-seeming star, he could not refuse, though the job seemed impossible and led to endless trouble.

But all that was simple, compared to what he found at the Conference. There he ran squarely into the middle of a secret war between Whimeds and equally alien Vahnaj…

*The Past of Forever*

Dan McKelvey is a simple indie-hauler turned tech-mech, until a delivery leads him to a strange new planet.

His whole life he has had to live up to the legacy of his Saunder-McKelvey ancestors, but now, on this strange world, he has the chance to uncover the tragic past of a near-extinct race.

Joining Dr Juxury’s multi-racial xenoarchaeology team, Dan becomes their resident xenomechanician, helping them to restore the technologies of the native race of old.

But when Dan learns that he must travel to present the team’s scientific findings at the Twelfth Xenoarchaeological Assembly, he realises that his journey could never have been that simple.

Will Dan and his friends discover the sordid truth behind the downfall of an entire race?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Seventh Commandment (The Commandment Series Book 4) *



  






*Lawrence Sanders concludes his bestselling Commandment series with a sizzling tale of hot-blooded lust and stone-cold murder*

Nothing gets by Dora Conti. Her latest case brings the tough-as-nails claims adjuster to the mean streets of New York, where Lewis Starrett, a wealthy society jeweler, has been fatally stabbed. Though the killer was apparently an amateur, there was a lot of power behind the knife’s thrust. The victim lived in an eighteen-room duplex on Fifth Avenue with his wife, daughter, son, and daughter-in-law. Conti must look into the lives of this privileged clan before deciding whether to pay out Lewis Starrett’s life insurance policy. As it turns out, their family affairs are a seething viper’s nest of lust, adultery, and escalating violence. The body count rises—along with Conti’s growing desire for burnt-out cop John Wenden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Artists in Crime (Roderick Alleyn Book 6) *



  






*A model is murdered in this “first-rate” detective story by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master (Kirkus Reviews).*

On a ship traveling back to England, Miss Agatha Troy finds Inspector Roderick Alleyn tedious and dull; he thinks she’s a bohemian cliché. They may be destined for romance, but there’s a murder in the way: No sooner has Alleyn settled in to his mother’s house, eager for a relaxing end to his vacation, than he gets a call that a model has been stabbed at the artists’ community down the road. And the talented Miss Troy is one of the community’s most prominent and outspoken members . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Colour Scheme (Roderick Alleyn Book 12) *



  






*A mystery with “atmosphere, humor . . .and a group of characters, English, Maori, and New Zealander, who are fascinating and completely credible.” —The New York Times*

During World War II, Colonel Claire—a tremendously nice fellow and a disastrously bad businessman—runs a mud-baths resort in rural New Zealand. But the place is on the brink of being taken over by a local blowhard who may be a Nazi spy. Inspector Alleyn has been sent in to sort things out—and don a disguise in order to blend in the resort’s motley cast of characters—in this classic tale of detection from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Photo Finish (Roderick Alleyn Book 31)*



  






*A diva is dead in New Zealand . . . “A neat little puzzle, sparkling writing . . .a book that should make all readers happy.” —The New York Times*

The soprano Isabella Sommita was widely loathed, so much so that the problem with solving her murder is less a lack of plausible suspects than an embarrassment of options. On a lavish island estate, cut off from the mainland by a sudden storm, Roderick Alleyn is among the guests, and fortunately can take charge in the coppers’ absence, in this delightful detective novel by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Money in the Morgue (Roderick Alleyn) *



  






*This novel of murder and espionage in World War II New Zealand is “an exquisite reminder of the brilliance of Marsh’s London detective” (The Guardian).*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn just wants to write a letter to his wife, but World War II, for one, keeps intruding. It’s war-work, after all, that has brought Alleyn to this seedy hospital in New Zealand’s hinterlands, and it’s the war that has left the hospital swimming in convalescing soldiers—noisy, often drunk, and always over-interested in the nurses. Nor is the weather helping. A storm has killed the electrical power, leaving Alleyn, the soldiers, and the medical staff stranded in the dark . . ..with a murderer. It’s a good thing for everyone that there’s a Scotland Yard detective on hand . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Executive Order (Reeder and Rogers Thriller)*



  






*A riveting novel by MWA Grand Master Award winner Max Allan Collins.*

In Eastern Europe four CIA agents are dead—geopolitical pawns caught in border dispute cross fire. Why were they there? Who sent them? Not even the President knows.

Back in Washington, the Secretary of the Interior dies from an apparent allergic shock. As details emerge, so do suspicions that she was murdered.

Investigating their respective cases, ex–Secret Service agent Joe Reeder and FBI Special Situations Task Force leader Patti Rogers recognize a dangerous conspiracy is in play. When suspects and government contacts are killed off with expert precision, their worst fears are confirmed. As the country edges closer and closer to war, Reeder and Rogers must protect the President—and each other—from an unseen enemy who’s somehow always one step ahead.

The stakes have never been higher, against killers who might be anywhere, and Reeder and Rogers have no one to trust but each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Undoing: Previously Published as You Should Have Known: The Most Talked About TV Series of 2020, Now on HBO *



  






*Read the "rollickingly good literary thriller" and New York Times Bestseller -- and watch the most talked about TV series of 2020, starring Nicole Kidman and Hugh Grant.*
Grace Reinhart Sachs is living the only life she ever wanted for herself. Devoted to her husband, a pediatric oncologist at a major cancer hospital, their young son Henry, and the patients she sees in her therapy practice, her days are full of familiar things: she lives in the very New York apartment in which she was raised, and sends Henry to the school she herself once attended.

Dismayed by the ways in which women delude themselves, Grace is also the author of a book _You Should Have Known_, in which she cautions women to really hear what men are trying to tell them. But weeks before the book is published a chasm opens in her own life: a violent death, a missing husband, and, in the place of a man Grace thought she knew, only an ongoing chain of terrible revelations. Left behind in the wake of a spreading and very public disaster, and horrified by the ways in which she has failed to heed her own advice, Grace must dismantle one life and create another for her child and herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Line of Succession *



  






*Five bombs upend the foundation of the American government
*
Sturka is an artist with explosives. A sturdy man approaching middle age, he learned his trade on the darkest battlefields of the twentieth century: Indochina, Palestine, Guyana, Biafra, and the fetid jungles of South America, where he fought alongside Che Guevera but was quick enough not to die with him. He doesn’t know where his new employers hail from; he only knows how well they pay. Today he packs plastic explosive into the false bottoms of three handbags and two suitcases, to be left at strategic locations around Washington, D.C. But this is no ordinary café bombing. Today Sturka targets the men at the top of the American government. The attack causes a crisis of succession, the likes of which America has never seen. If the right man doesn’t take charge quickly, the country will tear itself apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hopscotch (Otto Penzler Presents...)*



  






*Bored with retirement, an ex-spy embarks on a dangerous game, in this Edgar Award winner from a crime writer who is “one of the best” (The New York Times).*

Miles Kendig is one of the CIA’s top deep-cover agents, until an injury ruins him for active duty. Rather than take a desk job, he retires. But the tawdry thrills of civilian life—gambling, drinking, sex—offer none of the pleasures of the intelligence game. Even a Russian agent’s offer to go to work against his old employers seems dull. Without the thrill of unpredictable conflict, Kendig skulks through Paris like the walking dead. To revive himself, he begins writing a tell-all memoir, divulging every secret he accumulated in his long career. Neither CIA nor KGB can afford to have it in print, and so he challenges them both: Until they catch him, a chapter will go to the publisher every week. Kendig’s life is fun again, with survival on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Threepersons Hunt*



  






*A Navajo trooper tracks a murderous fugitive loose on the reservation
*
Joe Threepersons is a killer, but that doesn’t bother most of the people on the Apache reservation. After all, killing a white man is not an unforgiveable crime. Sam Watchman, on the other hand, is paid to care. Though a proud Navajo, he’s also a state trooper, so tracking killers is his business. The sheriff sent him because of his familiarity with the reservation, but no man knows this territory like Threepersons. The killer has a rifle, a stolen horse, and thousands of friends willing to give him sanctuary. As Watchman gives chase, Threepersons eludes him at every turn. But the trooper will get his man. After all, the murderer has only two million acres in which to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Final Flight*



  






*A deadly crash, a government conspiracy, a lone pilot with one chance to uncover the truth.*

Project Guiding Light is NATO’s biggest secret. A system to take long-range bombers deep into the Soviet Union, undetected.

There’s just one problem. And veteran engineer Chris Milford has found it. A lethal flaw that means aircrew will pay a terrible price.

Undermined and belittled by a commanding officer who values loyalty over safety, Milford is forced down a dangerous, subversive path.

Even his closest friend, Rob May, the youngest test pilot on the project has turned his back on him.

Until the crash that changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Three Among the Wolves: A Couple and their Dog Live a Year with Wolves in the Wild *



  






*An avid explorer shares her experience of living among, and learning from, wild wolves in the Canadian Yukon and Arctic Circle with her husband and Husky—a memoir for fans of Barry Lopez*

Helen and Bill Thayer, accompanied by their part-wolf, mostly Husky dog, Charlie, set out to live among wild wolf packs first in the Canadian Yukon and then in the Arctic. When they set up camp within 100 feet of a wolf den, they were greeted with apprehension. But they establish trust over time because the wolves accept Charlie as the alpha male of the newly arrived “pack.”

In this evocative nature memoir, readers travel with the Thayers as they learn about wolf family structure, view the intricacies of the hunt, the wolves’ finely-honed survival skills, and playfulness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trooper: The Bobcat Who Came in from the Wild*



  






Whenever middle-aged desert tour guide Forrest Bryant Johnson went out on his daily walks into the Mojave, all was usually peaceful and serene. But one beautiful summer day in 1987, Forrest heard a cry of distress. Following the cries, he came upon a small bobcat kitten, injured, orphaned, and desperately in need of help. So Forrest took his new feline friend home for a night. But when the little “trooper” clearly needed some more time to recoup, that night turned into two nights, a week, and eventually nineteen years. And so Trooper became a part of the Johnson family.

And in those nineteen years, Trooper lived his nine lives to the fullest. He explored desert flora and fauna around him, befriending kit foxes, jackrabbits, desert tortoises, and other creatures and getting into mischief along the way. Trooper became a “big brother” to stray tabby Little Brother, teaching, guiding, and protecting Brother on the pair’s adventures and misadventures. He became a beloved patient at his local vet, and cherished housemate of Forrest’s wife, Chi. And Trooper even managed to melt the icy heart of a tough guy neighbor. But most of all, throughout his nineteen years, Trooper became Forrest’s best friend, as the two shared each other’s worries and frustrations, musings and rants, joys and laughter.

Harrowing and heartfelt, _Trooper: The Bobcat Who Came in from the Wild_ is for any reader who ever had their heart stolen by their pet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Neuro Dan - Feather Dan Stories from Blankets Mountain Year one - My Forever Home*



  






Meet Neuro Dan – Feather Dan, a tiny orange kitten with an unknown neurological disability. Rescued from a hoarding situation he found his rescue was almost a death sentence. The high kill shelter put him on the euthanasia list. At the last second a rescue named Misfit Critter Farm and Sanctuary took him.
Even at a place that sounded as wonderful as Misfits, Dan learned that being different came with challenges. While becoming best friends with a cat named JuJu he found himself challenged by bully cats. JuJu was always by his side and together they found happiness amidst the chaos.
Misfits found Dan a forever home. He had to go from West Virginia all the way to Georgia. How would he ever be able to let JuJu know how he was? He had a plan but he didn’t know how to put it into action.
His plan to reach out to JuJu would work but just when he thought life was perfect everything changed. His neurological condition was diagnosed and it wasn’t good. What transpired next would touch the hearts of thousands of people all over the world but he would have to be strong to beat the odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*This Is Chance!: The Great Alaska Earthquake, Genie Chance, and the Shattered City She Held Together*



  






*The thrilling, cinematic story of a community shattered by disaster--and the unlikely woman around whom it pulled together.*

In 1964, Anchorage, Alaska, was a modern-day frontier town yearning to be a metropolis--the largest, proudest city in a state that was still brand-new. Then, just before sundown on Good Friday, the most powerful earthquake in American history struck. For four and a half minutes, the ground lurched and rolled. Streets cracked open and swallowed buildings whole. When the shaking stopped, night fell and Anchorage went dark. Everyone was isolated from one another and sealed off from the outside world.

Slowly, people switched on transistor radios and heard a woman's familiar voice explaining what just happened and what to do next. Her name was Genie Chance, and she was a working mother and part-time radio reporter who'd play an extraordinary role in the disaster's aftermath, helping her fractured community reconnect and cohere. Genie's broadcasts over the next three days would transform her into a legendary figure in Alaska and bring her fame worldwide--but only briefly.

Drawing on thousands of pages of newly discovered documents, interviews with survivors, and recordings of original radio broadcasts, This Is Chance! is the gorgeously told story of a single, catastrophic weekend in a faraway town and a cast of endearingly eccentric characters who endured it.

There are moments when reality instantly changes--when it becomes clear that the lives we assume are stable actually rest on pure happenchance. This Is Chance! shows human resilience rising above that randomness and human connection withstanding chaos. That Easter weekend, ordinary people were thrown into a jumbled world they couldn't recognize. Together they'd figure out how to make a home in it again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crime of the Century: Richard Speck and the Murders That Shocked a Nation*



  






The story behind the attack that shocked a nation and opened a new chapter in the history of American crime.

On July 14th, 1966, Richard Franklin Speck swept through several student nurses’ townhouse like a summer tornado and changed the landscape of American crime. He broke in as his helpless victims slept, bound them one by one, and then stabbed, assaulted, and strangled all eight in a sadistic sexual frenzy. By morning, only one young nurse had miraculously survived. The killer was captured in seventy-two hours; he was successfully prosecuted in an error-free trial that stood up to appellate scrutiny; and the jury needed only forty-nine minutes to return a death verdict.

Here is the story of Richard Speck by the prosecutor who put him in prison for life with a brand new introduction by Bill Kunkle, the prosecutor of the infamous John Wayne Gacy Jr. In _The Crime of the Century_, William J. Martin has teamed up with Dennis L. Breo to re-create the blood-soaked night that made American criminal history, offering fascinating behind-the-scenes descriptions of Speck, his innocent victims, the desperate manhunt and massive investigation, and the trial that led to Speck’s successful conviction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In the Wake of Madness: The Murderous Voyage of the Whaleship Sharon*



  






*The true story of one of history’s most notorious mutinies is revealed in this riveting “nautical murder mystery” (USA Today).*

In May 1841, the Massachusetts whaleship _Sharon_ set out for the whaling ground of the northwestern Pacific. A year later, while most of the crew was out hunting, Capt. Howes Norris was brutally murdered. When the men in the whaleboats returned to the ship, they found four crew members on board, three of whom were covered in blood, the other screaming from atop the mast.

Single-handedly, the third officer launched a surprise attack to recapture the _Sharon_, killing two of the attackers and subduing the other. An American investigation into the murder was never conducted—even when the _Sharon_ returned home three years later, with only four of the original twenty-nine-man crew on board.

Now, an award-winning maritime historian dramatically re-creates the mystery of the ill-fated whaleship—and reveals a voyage filled with savagery under the command of one of the most ruthless captains to sail the high seas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spies of No Country: Israel's Secret Agents at the Birth of the Mossad*



  






*Award-winning writer Matti Friedman’s tale of Israel’s first spies has all the tropes of an espionage novel, including duplicity, betrayal, disguise, clandestine meetings, the bluff, and the double bluff—but it’s all true.*

The four spies were young, Jewish, and born in Arab countries. In 1948, at the outbreak of war in Palestine, they went undercover in Beirut, spending two years running sabotage operations and sending crucial intelligence back home. It was dangerous work. Of the dozen members of their ragtag unit, five would be caught and executed—but the remainder would emerge as the nucleus of the Mossad, Israel’s vaunted intelligence agency. 

Journalist and award-winning author Matti Friedman’s masterfully told and meticulously researched tale of Israel’s first spies reads like an espionage novel—but it’s all true. _Spies of No Country _is about the slippery identities of these spies, but it’s also about the complicated identity of Israel, a country that presents itself as Western but in fact has more citizens with Middle Eastern roots, just like the spies of this fascinating narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Intrepid's Last Case *



  






_Intrepid's Last Case_ chronicles the post-World War II activities of Sir William Stephenson, whose fascinating role in helping to defeat the Nazis was the subject of the worldwide bestseller _A Man Called Intrepid._ Sir William Stephenson (Intrepid) still stood at the center of events when he and author William Stevenson discussed in the 1980s an investigation into sudden allegations that Intrepid's wartime aide, Dick Ellis, had been both a Soviet mole and a Nazi spy. They concluded that the rumors grew, ironically, from Intrepid's last wartime case involving the first major Soviet intelligence defector of the new atomic age: Igor Gouzenko. Intrepid saved Gouzenko and found him sanctuary inside a Canadian spy school. Gouzenko was about to make more devastating disclosures than those concerning atomic espionage when the case was mysteriously terminated and Intrepid's organization dissolved. Unraveling the implications of Gouzenko's defection and Intrepid's removal from the case, tracing the steps of Dick Ellis and disclosing much new information regarding United States and Canadian postwar intelligence activities, _Intrepid's Last Case_ is a story that for sheer excitement rivals the best spy fiction--and is all the more important because every word is true. Filled with never-before-revealed facts on the Soviet/Western nuclear war dance and a compelling portrayal of the mind of a professional spy, _Intrepid's Last Case_ picks up where the first book ended, at the very roots of the cold war. It describes one of the most widespread cover-ups and bizarre betrayals in intelligence history. This is the incredible Intrepid against the KGB.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Double Agent Celery: MI5's Crooked Hero*



  






*This personal biography reveals the incredible true story of the British secret agent who posed as a Nazi spy during WWII.*

With Britain braced for a German invasion, MI5 recruited Walter Dicketts, a former officer of the Royal Naval Air Force—and a known con artist—as a double agent. Codenamed Celery, Dicketts was sent to Lisbon with the mission of persuading the Germans he was a traitor and then extracting crucial secrets. Once there, the Nazis brought Dicketts to Germany, where he had to outwit his interrogators in Hamburg and Berlin before returning to Britain as, in the Nazis’ eyes, a German spy.

Even before he left for Germany, Celery knew that he had been betrayed by a fellow agent. Yet somehow he not only got back to Lisbon, but persuaded a German Intelligence Officer to defect before spending nine months undercover in Brazil.

A mixture of hero and crook, Dicketts was smart, worldly and charismatic. Sometimes rich and sometimes poor, his private life was a complicated web of deception. Using both family and official documents, as well as police records, newspaper articles and personal memories, Carolinda Witt—Dicketts’s granddaughter—unravels the incredible yet true story of Double Agent Celery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Afrika-Korps (Images of War) *



  






Afrika Korps is an illustrated record of Field-Marshal Erwin Rommel and his desert troops that fought in North Africa against British and Commonwealth forces between 1941 and 1943. Using previously rare and unpublished photographs, many of which have come from the albums of individuals who took part in the desert campaign, it presents a unique visual account of the famous Afrika-Korps operations and equipment. Thanks to an informative caption with every photograph Afrika Korps vividly portrays how the German Army fought across the uncharted and forbidding desert wilderness of North Africa.Throughout the book it examines how Rommel and his Afrika Korps were so successful and includes an analysis of desert war tactics which Rommel himself had indoctrinated. These tactics quickly won the Afrika-Korps a string of victories between 1941 and 1942. The photographs that accompany the book are a fascinating collection that depicts life in the Afrika-Korps, as seen through the lens of the ordinary soldier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Panzer I & II: Blueprint for Blitzkrieg, 1933–1941 (TankCraft Book 7)*



  






The Panzer I and II played a significant part in the blitzkrieg campaigns that brought Germany such extraordinary success in the early years of the Second World War, and this highly illustrated volume in the TankCraft series is the ideal introduction to them.The Treaty of Versailles forbade Germany to manufacture tanks so the Panzer I had to be developed in strict secrecy, but by the time of the invasion of Poland the Wehrmacht had over 1400 of these light tanks. The Panzer II was an interim design, bridging the gap between the Panzer I and subsequent, far more viable armored fighting vehicles like the Panzer III and IV.As well as tracing the history of the Panzer I and II, Robert Jackson's book is an excellent source of reference for the modeler, providing details of available kits, together with artworks showing the color schemes applied to these tanks. Each section of the book is supported by a wealth of wartime photographs as well as diagrams showing the technical changes that were made to these tanks in the course of their careers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Soviet Cavalry Operations During the Second World War: & the Genesis of the Operational Manoeuvre Group*



  






*The author of The Nisibis War analyzes the Red Army’s usage of horse-mounted units along the Soviet-German Eastern Front during World War II.*

While the development of tanks had largely led to the replacement of cavalry in most armies by 1939, the Soviets retained a strong mounted arm. In the terrain and conditions of the Eastern Front, they were able to play an important role denied them elsewhere. John Harrel shows how the Soviets developed a doctrine of deep penetration, using cavalry formations to strike into the Axis rear, disrupting logistics and lines of communication, encircling and isolating units. Interestingly he also shows that this doctrine did not stem from the native cavalry tradition of the steppe but from the example of the American Civil War. The American approach was copied by the Russians in WWI and the Russian Civil War, refined by the Soviets in the early stages of World War Two, and perfected during the last two years of the war. The Soviet experience demonstrated that deep operations (cavalry raids) against enemy rear echelons set the conditions for victory. Although the last horse-mounted units disappeared in the 1950s, their influence led directly to the formation of the Operational Manoeuvre Groups that, ironically, faced U.S. forces in the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Greece 1941: The Death Throes of Blitzkrieg*



  






*This WWII history presents an in-depth study of the Battle of Greece and a provocative new analysis of Nazi military tactics.*

Every student of the Second World War is familiar with the infamous Nazi military tactics known as blitzkrieg—or “lightning war.” In the early days of the war, these rapid attacks brough about the demise first of Poland and then the Low Countries and France. But were these tactics really as devastating as they seemed? That is the major question Jeffrey Plowman asks in this absorbing new study of the campaign in Greece in 1941.

Within three weeks, the Germans overran the country. However, a close analysis of the campaign reveals that they never gained ascendancy over the token British and Anzac force sent to bolster the Greek defenders. They came close to doing so, but the Anzac troops and their Greek allies put up a spirited defense that sometimes turned the Germans’ own methods against them.

This perceptive new account should prompt a reassessment of the Greek campaign. It also offers a fascinating insight into the weaknesses of the Germans’ all-conquering method of warfare which became increasing apparent during the later stages of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kangaroo Squadron: American Courage in the Darkest Days of World War II*



  






*In early 1942, while the American military was still in disarray from the devastating attacks on Pearl Harbor and the Philippines, a single U.S. Army squadron advanced to the far side of the world to face America's new enemy.*

Based in Australia with inadequate supplies and no ground support, the squadron's pilots and combat crew endured tropical diseases while confronting numerically superior Japanese forces. Yet the outfit, dubbed the Kangaroo Squadron, proved remarkably resilient and successful, conducting long-range bombing raids, carrying out armed reconnaissance missions, and rescuing General MacArthur and his staff from the Philippines.

Before now, the story of their courage and determination in the face of overwhelming odds has largely been untold. Using eyewitness accounts from diaries, letters, interviews, and memoirs, as well as Japanese sources, historian Bruce Gamble brings to vivid life this dramatic true account.

But the Kangaroo Squadron's story doesn't end in World War II. One of the squadron's B-17 bombers, which crash-landed on its first mission, was recovered from New Guinea after almost seventy years in a jungle swamp. The intertwined stories of the Kangaroo Squadron and the "Swamp Ghost" are filled with thrilling accounts of aerial combat, an epic survival story, and the powerful mystique of an invaluable war relic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Handbook on German Military Forces (World War II From Original Sources) *



  






The Handbook On German Military Forces is an indispensable primary reference source for historians and enthusiasts. In 1945 the Allies were still engaged in bitter fighting against stiff resistance from the German armies in the west. The US War Department was determined to do its best to equip the US forces fighting the Germans in the field with as much knowledge as possible. March 1945 saw the issue of an astonishing document entitled the Handbook On German Military Forces. This was a truly remarkable work of intelligence gathering which formed a vast compendium of all the relevant knowledge amassed on the German Wehrmacht.Amazingly accurate and comprehensive, the Handbook ran to over six hundred pages and was designed to equip commanders in the field with everything they were likely to need to know about the German forces. The Handbook remained classified until 1953 and then slipped into obscurity.This new paperback reprint rescues this great work from obscurity, covering the psychology, organisation, tactics and operational aspects of the German forces. The weapons, machines, aircraft and uniforms of the German forces are also documented within the Handbook.The Handbook On German Military Forces is a fascinating primary reference source for historians and enthusiasts alike, providing an invaluable insight into the detail of the German Army which is still an unrivaled source of information today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Immortality and Chaos: The Complete 5-Book Epic Fantasy Series: (Wreckers Gate, Landsend Plateau, Guardians Watch, Hunger's Reach, Oblivion's Grasp)*



  






*The prison cracks. What emerges is something no one expected...*

Wulf Rome clawed his way up from the gutter to become a general in the Qarathian army. But when he rebels against the king's mad plan for another senseless war, he is exiled to the frontier and sent on a suicide mission into the depths of a merciless desert.

But Wulf Rome is a hard man to kill. Instead of dying, he survives, and in an underground cavern he finds...something.

A vast, ancient wall with an unusual axe embedded in it. The axe gives him the power to topple the king and take the crown, but removing it cracks a prison built eons ago by the gods to contain Melekath and his Children.

Now Melekath's chief lieutenants, the dread Guardians, are free, spreading death and chaos across the land. Soon the prison will crumble completely and the land will be overrun. The future looks bleak.

Until a mysterious stranger appears. Claiming to be a god, he says he is humanity's only hope.

But the weapons he offers are dangerous and uncontrollable and Wulf Rome soon begins to suspect his motives.

As events escalate, Wulf Rome comes to see that the war is far more complex than it appears. The enemy is not who he thought it was and his allies have their own purposes that care nothing for the fate of humanity. On top of it all, there is another, larger danger, an enemy that even the gods cannot face.

Will Wulf Rome be able to navigate the treacherous paths to survival, or will life itself be devoured?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last of The Nighthawks (Lady Hellgate Book 1) *



  






Helga Ate is finally getting her chance. Chosen for a coveted slot in the glorious Nighthawks, Special Forces, she will certainly be able to prove herself as more than a half-alien outcast.

But when her team deploys to the moon of Dyn, tragedy strikes and Helga is put to the ultimate test--survival. Facing insurmountable odds and escaping torture, Helga and her mentor, Cilas Mec, are forced to face a fate worse than death. Battling brain-eating aliens and human pirates, the odds are stacked against them in every way. The rescue should be coming.

Unless the Alliance is involved in this botched mission...

Can Helga survive the odds to get out alive, or will she be the last of the Nighthawks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Three Degrees and Gone*



  






*“An exceptional story of the future that quietly sounds an alarm about extremities of human behavior.” –Kirkus Reviews*

In 2087, coastal flooding and extreme changes in the weather have turned the United States into a nation of migrants and tent-cities. In this environment, three family groups struggle with their plights and their dreams for the future. They come together from different parts of the nation when they hire illegal traffickers to take them across the border with Canada where they will live as illegal immigrants. Crossing is not an easy task because Canada has established a border wall, both physical and electronic. The wall is constantly patrolled by low-flying drones and satellites. The traffickers take them to a crossing point in remote parts of the Blackfeet Indian Reservation in Montana from which they will attempt their crossing. In making the crossing, some are successful and some are not, but even for those who succeed, life is not what they had hoped it to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*ICE REVELATION: The ICE Trilogy Volume 3*



  






Leah Andrews is on the Antarctic Continent, her single-minded goal, return the Ancients to their destiny while at the same time, hoping that will stop the increasingly powerful and destructive Anomaly, that threatens a planet-wide extinction event should it continue to widen its grasp.She is far from the only interested party in finding the source of the extraterrestrial Anomaly. The Russians and the American military are desperate to reach ‘Complex 2’ and harvest the bounty of hyper-technology, then destroy the alien Anomaly. Jack Hobson is trapped in the USA, with no way to reach Antarctica through traditional means. He must formulate an audacious plan risking his life and those of the Globemaster pilots, Major Janie West and Captain Charlotte Ross.The Russians, the Americans, Leah Andrews, and the Ancients begin to converge on the bottom of the world, in the thrilling ending to the ICE Trilogy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Singing in the Shrouds (Roderick Alleyn Book 20) *



  






*It’s foul play on a freighter: “Enthralling . . .keeps the reader on tenterhooks until the dramatic finale.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)*

The good ship Cape Farewell is steaming out to sea, with a passenger-list and crew fairly littered with the shifty, the twitchy, the peculiar, and the up-to-no-good. Arguably the up-to-no-goodest is a strangler with a romantic streak: He likes to leave his ladies with a flower and a charming little song. The latest of the ladies is currently lying on a fogbound London dock, mute witness to the fact that Inspector Alleyn—long on the strangler’s trail—has so far failed to catch his man. A wintertime sailing on a low-rent cargo ship is not Alleyn’s idea of a terrific time, but he nevertheless boards the Cape at Portsmouth, determined that no one else is going to get strangled on his watch . . ..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Now You See Him (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 4)*



  






Jeremy Sawyer was having a great time on a party barge on Lake Travis, and then he was suddenly nowhere to be found. Had he jumped? Fallen off? Been pushed? Roy Ballard—an expert in catching insurance cheats—intends to find out. After all, Jeremy Sawyer was the nephew of one of his biggest clients, and she can’t shake the suspicion that it wasn't an accident. It isn’t long before Roy and his partner Mia Madison begin to draw the same conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Tooth For A Tooth (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 5) *



  






Lennox Armbruster was struck by a speeding vehicle—but was it an accident or an insurance scam gone wrong? Roy Ballard is hired to find out, and he soon learns there’s a third possibility: attempted murder. Joe Jankowski, the man who hit Armbruster, is a tough-talking player in the construction industry, and a feud with one of his former employees has shown that he has a temper to match his brash personality. When Roy and his partner Mia Madison attempt to dig deeper, they learn just how far Jankowski will go to shut down their investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bloody Passage *



  






*An intelligence officer fights to save his sister from the mob in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.*

Oliver Grant is an American intelligence officer, a hero of the Vietnam War. But when the Mafia kidnaps his sister, his life is turned upside down and he agrees to complete a dangerous assignment for the powerful mob boss Dimitri Stavrou in order to gain her freedom: Grant must save Stavrou’s son from a secret cliff-top prison in Libya.

To accomplish this mission, he must scale the rocky crag and somehow get Stavrou’s son out alive. His sister’s life—and his own—hang in the balance in a nerve-racking tale of action and suspense from the author Tom Clancy called “the master,” with more than a quarter of a billion copies of his thrillers sold around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Season in Hell*



  






*An electrifying novel of blood, vengeance, and international intrigue from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed.*

As a high-powered Wall Street lawyer, Sarah Talbot believed her world was comfortable and secure—until her beloved stepson was found dead of a drug overdose in Paris. Her initial grief is compounded when she learns that his body was used to transport heroin by an unstoppable European cartel.

Trained by British SAS, Irish-born Sean Egan has no problem killing whenever and wherever someone has to die. Dealing with death is second nature to him. So when his sister’s drug-poisoned corpse is found floating in the Thames, he knows it’s not an accident—it’s murder.

Bonded by their shared loss, Egan and Talbot come together, vow to find those responsible, and make them pay. Pursuing an enemy known only as “Mr. Smith” and hunted by a master assassin, they cannot imagine the truth they will uncover—and the dangers they will face. All they know is that they cannot stop until they have their revenge—no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dillinger*



  






*A novel of the last, desperate days of John Dillinger, America’s most notorious bank robber.*

In 1934, after his spectacular jailbreak from a cell in Indiana, John Dillinger was like a ghost—some claimed to spot him in New York, others in London, New Orleans, or California. Though the FBI would eventually find and kill Dillinger in Chicago, speculation about his whereabouts in those mysterious final months never waned.

In Jack Higgins’s suspenseful imagining, Dillinger flees to Mexico, where his attempts at finding freedom launch the fugitive into the clutches of men much more dangerous than the federal agents on his trail. This dramatic account of Dillinger’s final days brings him face-to-face with bloodthirsty bandits and corrupt police officers, breathing vivid life into the story of America’s most fascinating outlaw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rogue Strike (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 2)*



  






*Jake Keller finds himself in a familiar position—on the run for his life and desperate to find the shadowy figures behind a global conspiracy.*

CIA agent Jake Keller and his partner, Curt Roach, are in Yemen on an important mission. They've been tipped off to a secret meeting of top al Qaeda leaders. The plan is to interrupt the meeting with a few unexpected visitors—a pair of Hellfire missiles from an orbiting drone. But the drone stops responding to their signals and soon disappears over the horizon. When next seen, the drone is attacking innocent pilgrims in Mecca. 

Jake and Curt are staggered. The U.S. government is desperate to disavow this atrocity. Who better to blame than a couple of rogue CIA agents? With all the governments of the Middle East looking for them and no help from their own side, they are in a desperate race to stay ahead of the mob and find out who's actually behind the crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Assassin's List: The Adam Drake Thriller Series (The Adam Drake Series Book 1) *



  






*Radicalized in our prisons, recruited and trained to be deadly assassins, they’re invisible, working menial jobs no one notices.*

Their sponsors want revenge for the martyrs killed by our drones. They plan to achieve it by publicly killing everyone on a long list of VIPs, starting with someone close to the American president.

Before the killing begins, Adam Drake, an attorney and former Delta Force Tier 1 operator, is asked to help the CEO of a defense contractor whose executive assistant was murdered in his office. While representing his client during the murder investigation, Drake becomes suspicious of the IT security firm that has access to his client’s offices.

When the FBI ignores his warning about the security firm, he’s forced to rely on his lethal skills to protect the Secretary of Homeland Security and his client from the assassins at the dedication of a chemical weapon disposal facility…and later protect the only family he has left when the angry assassins come after him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Oath To Defend: The Adam Drake Series*



  






*A nuclear device is detected being smuggled under the southern border of the United States…and the clock is ticking to find it.*

Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, has been chasing a terrorist mastermind who tried to kill his family and the Secretary of Homeland Defense in Oregon. When he lost the trail of the terrorist in Mexico, and radiation from a nuclear device is detected in California, Drake has a hunch the terrorist mastermind he’s looking for is involved.

Based on things Drake learned chasing the man, he’s convinced the terrorist and the nuclear device are headed back to the Pacific Northwest. To prevent an unimaginable catastrophe from happening there, Drake must find his adversary and the nuke…before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dark Trojan: The Adam Drake Thriller Series (The Adam Drake Series Book 3) *



  






*An angry enemy has hijacked a domestic terrorist plot to crash America’s electrical grid.*

But they made a big mistake - the terrorists planted their Trojan horse malware in the soon-to-be released grid security software developed by a client of Adam Drake’s.
Drake's a lawyer and former Special Forces Tier One operator who’s been asked to investigate a swarm of recent phishing attacks against the company and take legal action against whoever’s behind them.

When he discovers that it’s terrorists and who their sponsor is…the odds are slim to none there’s enough time left to find and disable the Trojan horse and keep the lights on in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Call It Treason: Adam Drake Thriller Series (The Adam Drake series Book 4) *



  






*When America is locked down because somebody is shooting down commercial airliners, the president is advised to punish the country he’s told is responsible.*

But Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, has evidence that it’s a false flag operation to disguise the real party behind the attacks…terrorists operating from training camps in America with ties to a traitor in the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Special Counsel: The Adam Drake Thriller Series (The Adam Drake Series Book 5) *



  






*Two enemies have joined forces to launch an EMP attack that will annihilate America.*

Operating from a base in the Southern Hemisphere, Russia and Iran are training Hezbollah to deliver a death blow to their common adversary.

Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, has a client that is a marine contractor expanding a port terminal for the Russian navy in Nicaragua. When Drake travels there to negotiate changes being proposed to the contract for the project, he recognizes blue cargo containers that look like the mobile missile launchers Russia has developed – for its army.

When an armed convoy leaves the Nicaraguan terminal headed north, with blue containers loaded on Russian army flatbeds, and the military attachė at the U.S. embassy won’t listen to him, Drake knows the convoy had to be stopped before it gets within range of America.

How he’s going to make that happen is the problem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hard Knocks (Charlie Fox Book 3)*



  






*Ex-army. Current badass. Charlie Fox has some knowledge to drop in “one of the very best crime fiction sagas out there” (Chicago Tribune).*

Who doesn’t love a good British boarding-school story? Well, Charlie Fox for starters, especially now that she’s been dropped in the middle of one. Einsbaden Manor, snuggled deep in the German countryside, isn’t exactly Hogwarts: It specializes in training bodyguards, and it’s in Germany because the British government takes a dim view of some of the techniques it teaches. With her military background and her intimate knowledge of how to take a punch, Charlie hardly needs the lessons, but she does need to find out why an old friend ended his studies at Einsbaden—and his life—with a hail of bullets in his back. And of course, there’s a second question: Will Charlie figure out how to graduate without following her mate’s example?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Angle of Attack (An Alex Morgan Thriller Book 1) *



  






*Real-life Black Ops veteran Leo J. Maloney launches an electrifying new series featuring Alex Morgan, daughter of legendary operative Dan Morgan and a formidable force in her own right.

ANGLE OF ATTACK*

Alex Morgan’s new mission for Zeta plunges her into a web of danger threatening Europe’s glamorous Formula One racing circuit. It quickly escalates into a race against time to track down a missing supply of weapons-grade plutonium headed for North America. From a secret prison in Iran to the glittering casinos of Monaco, to the jungles of Malaysia, and to the dark side of Montreal, Alex is up against a deadly and far-reaching conspiracy. Each step of the way, she’s dogged by a shadowy figure determined to destroy her. Alex has the grit to deal with any external threat, but this is a new kind of peril from a source shockingly close to home—one that will make Alex question everything she once believed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Invisible Killer: The Rising Global Threat of Air Pollution-and How We Can Fight Back *



  






*An urgent examination of one of the biggest global crises facing us today—air pollution—looking at the drastic worsening of the problem, and what we can do about it.
*
The air pollution that we breathe every day is largely invisible—but it is killing us. How did it get this bad, and how can we stop it?

Far from a modern-day problem, scientists were aware of the impact of air pollution as far back as the seventeenth century. Now, as more of us live in cities, we are closer than ever to pollution sources, and the detrimental impact on the environment and our health has reached crisis point.

_The Invisible Killer_ will introduce you to the incredible individuals whose groundbreaking research paved the way to today's understanding of air pollution, often at their own detriment. Gary Fuller's global story examines devastating incidents from London's Great Smog to Norway's acid rain; Los Angeles' traffic problem to wood-burning damage in New Zealand.

Fuller argues that the only way to alter the future course of our planet and improve collective global health is for city and national governments to stop ignoring evidence and take action, persuading the public and making polluters bear the full cost of the harm that they do. The decisions that we make today will impact on our health for decades to come_.

The Invisible Killer _is an essential book for our times and a cautionary tale we need to take heed of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Conquest of New Spain*



  






_The Conquest of New Spain_ is the first-person narrative of Bernal Díaz del Castillo (1492–1581), the 16th-century military adventurer, conquistador, and colonist settler, who served in three Mexican expeditions -- those of Francisco Hernández de Córdoba (1517) to the Yucatán peninsula; the expedition of Juan de Grijalva (151, and the expedition of Hernán Cortés (1517) in the Valley of Mexico. Del Castillo relates his participation in the fall of Emperor Moctezuma (Montezuma) II and the subsequent defeat of the Aztec empire. This is Volume I.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of the Revolutionary War*



  






*Astonishing Events from the American Revolution That They Don’t Teach in School!*

We all know about Washington’s crossing of the Delaware and Betsy Ross’s stitching together the Stars and Stripes, but how about a little-known, valid reason for the war itself and why General George was able to survive a plague that wiped out many of his fellow countrymen?

History buff Tim Rowland provides an entertaining look at happenings during and surrounding the Revolutionary War that you won’t find in history books. He digs into the war’s major events and reveals the unknown, bizarre, and often wildly amusing things the participants were doing while breaking away from Great Britain.

For example, conventional wisdom says that “no taxation without representation” was an important reason for the revolution, but not in the way we’ve been told. Colonists paid the wages of common-court judges, who were reluctant to rule against the men who paid their salaries. Therefore, duties on molasses (the key ingredient in rum) were generally unenforced until the British cut the tariff in half. Strange but true, the spark that touched off the revolution was in fact a tax _cut_.

During the French and Indian War and then again in the first year of the revolution, the British were accused of biological warfare, infecting blankets with smallpox and then concealing them in Indian camps. So feared was the disease that soldiers began to illegally inoculate themselves before widespread vaccination was finally ordered for the army. Washington himself was immune, thanks to a Caribbean trip taken as a young man when his brother Lawrence sought a cure for tuberculosis. Lawrence wasn’t cured, but George was infected with smallpox in Barbados. As a young man in a warm climate, he survived. As an older man in a northern winter, however, the story of the father of our country might have had a different ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jasta Boelcke: The History of Jasta 2, 1916–1918*



  






*An account of the renowned German fighter unit in World War I, “a wonderful journey through these pilots’ lives, in victory and defeat” (Aerodrome).*

As August drew to a close in 1916, the German Air Service was reeling almost helplessly towards inevitable defeat on the Somme. The Artillery and Feldflieger Abteilungen, the Kampfstaffeln, had been quickly reduced to relative impotency by the overwhelming quantitative and qualitative superiority of the Allies. The once feared Fokker and Pfalz Eindeckers proved unequal to the task of checking the aerial flood which daily scoured the ravaged German front. 

A crisis was reached. Germany was compelled to seek a new solution. Jagdstaffel 2 was formed to stem the tide and fight back. Later by Imperial decree renamed Jasta Boelcke in honor of its distinguished commander Oswald Boelcke, this military formation had no prolonged, entangled gestation period. There was no parent, no prior stirrings of life. Jasta 2 was lifted from the keyboard of a typewriter, assigned to the First Army and provided with a leader. 

Between 2 September and 31 December 1916, it scored 85 kills, and was destined to end the war with 336 confirmed victories. Here, for the first time, is the story of that auspicious and audacious unit, told in his inimitable style by Norman Franks, an expert in his subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wallenberg: The Incredible True Story of the Man Who Saved the Jews of Budapest*



  






A fearless young Swede whose efforts saved countless Hungarian Jews from certain death at the hands of Adolf Eichmann, Raoul Wallenberg was one of the true heroes to emerge during the Nazi occupation of Eu-rope. He left a life of privilege and, against staggering odds, brought hope to those who had been abandoned by the rest of the world. Here is the gripping, passionately written biography of the courageous man who displayed extraordinary humanity during one of history’s darkest periods.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tarnsman of Gor (Gorean Saga Book 1)*



  






*The first novel in the long-running sword-and-planet series set on a Counter-Earth, where warriors rise above the chaos of bondage and brutality.*

Tarl Cabot has always believed himself to be a citizen of Earth. He has no inkling that his destiny is far greater than the small planet he has inhabited for the first twenty-odd years of his life. One frosty winter night in the New England woods, he finds himself transported to the planet of Gor, also known as Counter Earth, where everything is dramatically different from anything he has ever experienced. It emerges that Tarl is to be trained as a Tarnsman, one of the most honored positions in the rigid, caste-bound Gorean society. He is disciplined by the best teachers and warriors that Gor has to offer . . . but to what end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vagabonds of Gor (Gorean Saga Book 24) *



  






*Swords, slaves, and spies bring a Counter-Earth to vivid life in the cult classic series that’s “a legend in speculative fantasy” (Boing Boing).*

Cabot and his friend Marcus, of Ar’s Station, who have been spying for Ar in the Cosian encampments, now seek the long-inert forces of Ar to report acquired intelligence to their commander, Saphronicus, who proves to be of the treasonous party of Ar. Cabot and Marcus are placed under arrest, as spies. Primary forces of Ar, largely inactive in recent months, are now to pursue Cosian forces withdrawing from Ar’s Station, through the vast Vosk delta to the sea. The Cosian forces, however, have avoided the delta, and the delta campaign is a ruse to decimate the armed might of Ar, to use as a weapon the marshes and swamps of the delta itself, their treacherous, trackless wildernesses and wastes, the quicksand, the insects, the serpents and reptiles, the local populations, to deliver a final decisive blow to what was once the unchallenged splendor and power of Gor’s finest infantry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Conspirators of Gor (Gorean Saga Book 31) *



  






*An Earth woman is transported to Ar in this fantasy world where men are warriors and women serve as slaves.*

Picking up where the alien war between Kurii and the Priest-Kings left off, a young woman by the name Allison Ashton-Baker, involved in playing Gorean games on Earth, is transported to Ar to become a major witness of the unfolding events. We meet again with Lord Grendal, the result of a failed experiment to mix the genes of humans and Kurii; the Lady Bina, former pet of Agamemnon, who dreams of becoming Ubara of Ar; and Agamemnon himself, eleventh face of the Nameless One, the illustrious mastermind behind the Kurrian invasion. Packed with action, and, as usual, presented with a spicy dressing of cultural relativism and critical remarks on modernity and gender relations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Effacement*



  






*WHEN RECORDING EVERY ASPECT OF YOUR LIFE HAS BECOME THE LAW, WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOUR CONNECTION TO THE WORLD IS SEVERED?*

The development of the neurochip requires everyone to record every aspect of their life into a lifelog. You can't get insurance, open a bank account, or hold a job without one. Surveillance has become a way of life in the US and the government continues to crack down. Dr. Cole Westbay has been a driving force for BioNarratus, maker of the neurochip that revolutionized the world. When his company is accused of being behind a series of recent deaths, Cole investigates to clear their name. Instead, he ends up attacked, with no memory of recent events and his neurochip destroyed.

In the process of trying to figure out who is behind his attack, he ends up losing trust in everyone he loves and is forced to rely on a group of strangers living off the grid. As he pieces his life back together, he finds himself the target of every news agency in North America and the centerpiece of a government cover-up. Can he stop them from killing more innocents before they shut him up permanently?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sophie's Choice: A Novel *



  






*This award-winning novel of love, survival, and agonizing regret in post–WWII Brooklyn “belongs on that small shelf reserved for American masterpieces” (The Washington Post Book World).*

Winner of the National Book Award and a modern classic, _Sophie’s Choice_ centers on three characters: Stingo, a sexually frustrated aspiring novelist; Nathan, his charismatic but violent Jewish neighbor; and Sophie, an Auschwitz survivor who is Nathan’s lover. Their entanglement in one another’s lives will build to a stirring revelation of agonizing secrets that will change them forever.

Poetic in its execution, and epic in its emotional sweep, _Sophie’s Choice_ explores the good and evil of humanity through Stingo’s burgeoning worldliness, Nathan’s volatile personality, and Sophie’s tragic past. Mixing elements from Styron’s own experience with themes of the Holocaust and the history of slavery in the American South, the novel is a profound and haunting human drama, representing Styron at the pinnacle of his literary brilliance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lord God Made Them All (All Creatures Great and Small Book 4)*



  






*Adventures in the English countryside and beyond with the Yorkshire veterinarian and #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small.*
When World War II ends and James Herriot returns to his wife and new family in the English countryside, he dreams mostly of Sunday roasts and Yorkshire puddings, but new adventure has a way of tracking him down. Soon Herriot finds himself escorting a large number of sheep on a steamer to Russia, puzzling through the trials of fatherhood, and finding creative ways to earn the trust of suspicious neighbors who rely on him for the wellbeing of their beloved animals. Herriot’s winning humor and self-deprecating humanity shine through every page, and his remarkable storytelling has captivated readers for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crazy Rich Asians (Crazy Rich Asians Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*A hilarious and heartwarming *_*New York Times*_* bestselling novel—the basis for the acclaimed major motion picture!

"There's rich, there's filthy rich, and then there's crazy rich ... A Pride and Prejudice-like send-up about an heir bringing his Chinese-American girlfriend home to meet his ancestor-obsessed family.” –PEOPLE*

When New Yorker Rachel Chu agrees to spend the summer in Singapore with her boyfriend, Nicholas Young, she envisions a humble family home and quality time with the man she hopes to marry. But Nick has failed to give his girlfriend a few key details. One, that his childhood home looks like a palace; two, that he grew up riding in more private planes than cars; and three, that he just happens to be the country’s most eligible bachelor.

On Nick’s arm, Rachel may as well have a target on her back the second she steps off the plane, and soon, her relaxed vacation turns into an obstacle course of old money, new money, nosy relatives, and scheming social climbers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Palace Guard (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 3)*



  






*A museum robbery leaves a guard dead, and two Boston sleuths investigate: “If this is your first meeting with Sarah Kelling, oh how I envy you” (Margaret Maron).*
It has only been a few months since Sarah Kelling’s elderly husband passed away, and she is struggling to adapt to life as a penniless young widow. To make ends meet, she converts her stately Boston home into a boardinghouse, a decision that brings something even better than money: the company of art-fraud investigator Max Bittersohn. The budding couple is standing on a balcony, recovering from a second-rate concert at a third-rate museum, when something plummets past them. The museum has been robbed, and a guard has fallen to his death. Dozens of priceless paintings have been stolen and replaced with forgeries, and to recover these masterworks will mean tearing the lid off the quiet life of the Boston upper crust. But it is a chance Sarah and Max must take, lest they join the guard on his long trip down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Missing Chapter (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 7)*



  






*When a loudmouthed, arrogant author is silenced, the reclusive master detective Nero Wolfe looks for the killer: “A very clever mystery . . . A masterly job” (Booklist).*
The gun was fired close to Charles Childress’s head, and his were the only fingerprints on it, forcing the police to conclude that the author committed suicide. But his friends know this is impossible, because Childress loved himself far too much. He had just begun attracting fame, writing new mysteries starring the iconic Sergeant Barnstable, and he had bright hopes for the future. His publisher hires corpulent genius Nero Wolfe to determine who cut Childress’s career short, and the detective finds no dearth of suspects. Among the many who may have wanted the wordsmith whacked are his agent, his editor, a corrupt book reviewer, and an enraged legion of Barnstable devotees. With the help of his indefatigable assistant, Archie Goodwin, Wolfe takes a look at those closest to the arrogant, argumentative author, hoping to decide which of Childress’s associates merely hated him, and which would have been willing to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Archie Goes Home (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 15) *



  






*Archie Goodwin leaves Manhattan for the Midwest to find out who put a bullet into a banker.*

Archie Goodwin’s aunt Edna is about to lure him away from his work at Nero Wolfe’s New York brownstone. After a phone call, he heads off to Ohio, where the president of Farmer’s State Bank and Trust, an elderly widower, has died in an apparent suicide. But Archie’s aunt has expressed nagging suspicions—which only grow stronger when someone takes a shot at a local reporter who wrote about the case.

It wouldn’t be a small town without some gossip, and Archie soon hears the whispers: romantic intrigues, a possible paternity case, a ruined business. While reconnecting with his aging mother—and fending off his nagging aunt—Archie tries to untangle a web of grudges, scandals, and murder.

From Nero Award winner Robert Goldsborough, this is a brand-new novel in the series created by Rex Stout, starring one of the world’s most beloved detectives and his equally engaging sidekick.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tenth Commandment (The Commandment Series Book 2)*



  






*The #1New York Times–bestselling author proves that he is indeed “a master of suspense” in this thriller of a covetous clergyman (The Washington Post).*

Joshua Bigg, an investigator for a Manhattan law firm, usually spends his days tracking down witnesses and verifying clients’ alibis. Ironically, Bigg is quite short, and uses his boyish looks to coax information from his targets. The newly promoted agent gets the chance to show his mettle when he probes the disappearance of one client and the suspicious suicide of another. Professor Yale Stonehouse left his apartment one night, without saying anything to his wife, and never returned. Sol Kipper plunged to his death from the top floor of his Upper East Side townhouse. With little to go on, Bigg enlists the help of a cop, and uncovers a shocking connection between the two cases: a corrupt clergyman who preys on the lonely and bereaved. Desperate to stop the stone-cold killer who uses religion to mete out his own brand of justice, Bigg has to prove that no one is above God—or the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Informant (Butcher's Boy Book 3) *



  






In Thomas Perry’s Edgar Award–winning debut _The Butcher’s Boy_, a professional killer betrayed by the Mafia leaves countless mobsters dead and then disappears. Justice Department official Elizabeth Waring is the only one who believes he ever existed.

Many years later, the Butcher’s Boy finds his peaceful life threatened when a Mafia hit team finally catches up with him. He knows they won’t stop coming and decides to take the fight to their door. Soon Waring, now high up in the Organized Crime Division of the Justice Department, receives a surprise late-night visit from the Butcher’s Boy. Knowing she keeps track of the Mafia, he asks her whom his attackers worked for, offering information that will help her crack an unsolved murder in return.

So begins a new assault on organized crime and an uneasy alliance between opposite sides of the law. As the Butcher’s Boy works his way ever closer to his quarry in an effort to protect his new way of life, Waring is in a race against time, either to convince him to become a protected informant—or to take him out of commission for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dark Side of the Island*



  






*A former WWII intelligence agent searches for redemption in this thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.*

It’s been nearly twenty years since Hugh Lomax set foot on the Greek island of Kyros. During World War II, British Intelligence sent him there on a mission to take out a high-tech German radar station. Aided by the local resistance, he succeeded—but was also captured and spent the rest of the war imprisoned.

Now, he’s returned. But he is far from welcome.

When he reunites with someone he thought an old friend, the man threatens to kill him. The local authorities make it clear that he should leave and never come back. Because although he thought he had helped save Kyros, Lomax soon learns that his former comrades believe he turned traitor in captivity—a betrayal that cost many lives.

Unwilling to live with the betrayal, Lomax must delve into the violent past and dig into the unfamiliar present to find the man who stained his name with the blood of his friends. But this secret enemy is still watching his every move, waiting to silence him forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Binary: An Early Thriller*



  






*An agent races to stop a chemical attack in this thriller from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Andromeda Strain and Jurassic Park.*

His name is John Wright, and he’s the most dangerous man in the United States. A millionaire radical with a deep hatred for everything America stands for, he has concocted a scheme that will shatter the very foundation of our democracy—and he’s just crazy enough to pull it off. The only man who can stop him is John Graves, an embittered federal agent whose mission in life is to destroy Wright. He’ll get his chance—or America will burn.

A train races across the Utah desert, carrying a shipment of the deadliest nerve gas known to man. Seven mobsters stop the train, steal the gas, and hand it over to Wright. His target? The Republican National Convention in San Diego, where unleashing the gas will kill one million honest citizens, including the US president. Graves has just one shot to stop Wright—and for the sake of democracy, he’d better not miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zero Cool: A Novel*



  






Peter Ross just wanted a vacation. After years toiling in the radiology department of a large American hospital, he dreams of lying on a Spanish beach with a beautiful girl. The beach proves just as lovely as he hoped. But the girl turns out to be trouble.

Angela Locke is on the run from a pair of gangs waging war over a missing artifact, and she sucks Ross straight into the crossfire. From sunny Spain to rain-swept Paris, Ross’s trip will take him into Europe’s darkest corners. An ordinary man on the run for his life, he must uncover a centuries-old secret, or risk becoming its next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body: A Guide for Occupants*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller

Bill Bryson, bestselling author of A Short History of Nearly Everything, takes us on a head-to-toe tour of the marvel that is the human body—with a new afterword for this edition.*

Bill Bryson once again proves himself to be an incomparable companion as he guides us through the human body—how it functions, its remarkable ability to heal itself, and (unfortunately) the ways it can fail. Full of extraordinary facts (your body made a million red blood cells since you started reading this) and irresistible Brysonesque anecdotes, The Body will lead you to a deeper understanding of the miracle that is life in general and you in particular.

As Bill Bryson writes, “We pass our existence within this wobble of flesh and yet take it almost entirely for granted.” _The Body_ will cure that indifference with generous doses of wondrous, compulsively readable facts and information. As addictive as it is comprehensive, this is Bryson at his very best, a must-read owner’s manual for every body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Secret History of Brands: The Dark and Twisted Beginnings of the Brand Names We Know and Love*



  






*The true—and often shocking—stories behind some of the biggest names in business.*

We live our lives immersed in name brand products. What most of us don't know is that the origins of many of the most well-known and beloved brands in the world are shrouded in controversy, drug use, and sometimes even blatant racism.

_A Secret History of Brands_ cuts through the rumors and urban legends and paints a picture of the true dark history of famous brands, like Coca-Cola, Hugo Boss, Adidas, Ford, Bayer, Chanel, and BMW, among others. Learn about:

the mystery of the cocaine content of Coca-Cola
the Hitler-Henry Ford connection
why Bayer is famous for aspirin, but began their journey with Heroin
how Kellogg's Corn Flakes were crafted to deter sexual arousal
and more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Scotland: A History from Earliest Times*



  






*Five hundred million years of Scottish history from the author of Arthur and the Lost Kingdoms: “Deserves a prominent place in the history canon” (Scots Magazine).*

Covering the Ice Age to the recent Scottish Referendum, the acclaimed historian and author explores the history of the Scottish nation. Focusing on key moments such as the Battle of Bannockburn and the Jacobite risings, Moffat also features other episodes in history that are perhaps less well documented.

From prehistoric timber halls to inventions and literature, Moffat’s epic explores the drama of battle, change, loss, and innovation interspersed with the lives of ordinary Scottish folk, the men and women who defined a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Night to Remember: The Sinking of the Titanic (The Titanic Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller: The definitive book on the sinking of the Titanic, based on interviews with survivors, by the author of The Miracle of Dunkirk.*
At first, no one but the lookout recognized the sound. Passengers described it as the impact of a heavy wave, a scraping noise, or the tearing of a long calico strip. In fact, it was the sound of the world’s most famous ocean liner striking an iceberg, and it served as the death knell for 1,500 souls. In the next two hours and forty minutes, the maiden voyage of the _Titanic_ became one of history’s worst maritime accidents. As the ship’s deck slipped closer to the icy waterline, women pleaded with their husbands to join them on lifeboats. Men changed into their evening clothes to meet death with dignity. And in steerage, hundreds fought bitterly against certain death. At 2:15 a.m. the ship’s band played “Autumn.” Five minutes later, the _Titanic_ was gone. Based on interviews with sixty-three survivors, Lord’s moment-by-moment account is among the finest books written about one of the twentieth century’s bleakest nights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Big Change: America Transforms Itself, 1900–1950*



  






*he New York Times–bestselling history of the first half of the twentieth century—five decades that transformed America—from the author of Only Yesterday.*

During the first fifty years of the twentieth century, the United States saw two world wars, a devastating economic depression, and more social, political, and economic changes than in any other five-decade period before. Frederick Lewis Allen, former editor of _Harper’s_ magazine, recounts these years—spanning World War I, the Progressive Era, the Great Depression, World War II, and the early Cold War—in vivid detail, from the fashions and customs of the times to major events that changed the course of history.

Politically, the United States grew into its own as a global superpower during these years, even as domestic developments altered the everyday lives of its citizens. The introduction of the automobile, mass production, and organized labor changed the way Americans lived and worked, while innovations like penicillin and government regulation of food safety contributed to an increase in average life expectancy from forty-nine years in 1900 to sixty-eight years in 1950. With the development of a strong, centralized government, a thriving middle class, and widespread economic prosperity, the nation emerged from the Second World War transformed in virtually every way.

Richly informative and delightfully readable, _The Big Change _is an indispensable volume charting the many changes that ushered in our contemporary age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fire & Blood: A History of Mexico*



  






*Mexican history comes to life in this “fascinating” work by the author of Lone Star: A History of Texas and the Texans (The Christian Science Monitor).*

_Fire & Blood _brilliantly depicts the succession of tribes and societies that have variously called Mexico their home, their battleground, and their legacy. This is the tale of the indigenous people who forged from this rugged terrain a wide-ranging civilization; of the Olmec, Maya, Toltec, and Aztec dynasties, which exercised their sophisticated powers through bureaucracy and religion; of the Spanish conquistadors, whose arrival heralded death, disease, and a new vision of continental domination. Author T. R. Fehrenbach connects these threads with the story of modern-day, independent Mexico, a proud nation struggling to balance its traditions against opportunities that often seem tantalizingly out of reach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lincoln's Last Trial: The Murder Case That Propelled Him to the Presidency*



  






*The true story of Abraham Lincoln’s last murder trial, a case in which he had a deep personal involvement—and which played out in the nation’s newspapers as he began his presidential campaign*

At the end of the summer of 1859, twenty-two-year-old Peachy Quinn Harrison went on trial for murder in Springfield, Illinois. Abraham Lincoln, who had been involved in more than three thousand cases—including more than twenty-five murder trials—during his two-decades-long career, was hired to defend him. This was to be his last great case as a lawyer.

What normally would have been a local case took on momentous meaning. Lincoln’s debates with Senator Stephen Douglas the previous fall had gained him a national following, transforming the little-known, self-taught lawyer into a respected politician. He was being urged to make a dark-horse run for the presidency in 1860. Taking this case involved great risk. His reputation was untarnished, but should he lose this trial, should Harrison be convicted of murder, the spotlight now focused so brightly on him might be dimmed. He had won his most recent murder trial with a daring and dramatic maneuver that had become a local legend, but another had ended with his client dangling from the end of a rope.

The case posed painful personal challenges for Lincoln. The murder victim had trained for the law in his office, and Lincoln had been his friend and his mentor. His accused killer, the young man Lincoln would defend, was the son of a close friend and loyal supporter. And to win this trial he would have to form an unholy allegiance with a longtime enemy, a revivalist preacher he had twice run against for political office—and who had bitterly slandered Lincoln as an “infidel…too lacking in faith” to be elected.

_Lincoln’s Last Trial_ captures the presidential hopeful’s dramatic courtroom confrontations in vivid detail as he fights for his client—but also for his own blossoming political future. It is a moment in history that shines a light on our legal system, as in this case Lincoln fought a legal battle that remains incredibly relevant today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Combat Engineer: The Life and Leadership of Colonel H. Wallis Anderson, Commander of the Engineers at the Bulge and Remagen*



  






In his service along the Mexican border and in both world wars, Colonel H. Wallis Anderson, Army Corps of Engineers, commanded troops in the most critical actions of his generation. 

This tribute to an unsung American hero weaves through Anderson's life as a Pennsylvania railroad engineer and as an Army combat engineer. Throughout, he endures tragedy and triumph as a shining example of the uniquely American concept of a citizen-soldier. 

_Combat Engineer_ tells the well-known stories of the Bulge and Remagen from a new and different perspective, that of the commander. In both desperate actions, the senior engineer officer provides the steadying hand that inspires the troops to succeed. The story might seem fit for Hollywood, but no fictional account can compare to the real-life drama of _Combat Engineer._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940–1945. Volume 2: North African Desert, February 1942–March 1943 *



  






*This second volume in the seminal series on aerial combat, pilots, and tactics in Libya and Egypt in the middle of World War II.*

In volume two of this series, historian Christopher Shores begins by exploring the 8th Army’s movements after Operation Crusader when they were forced back to the Gazala area in northeastern Libya, as well as their defeat in June, 1942, the loss of Tobruk, and the efforts of Allied air forces to protect their retreating troops.

Shores continues with the heavy fighting that followed in the El Alamein region. This features the Western Desert Air Force and the arrival of the first Spitfires. The buildup of both army and air forces and the addition of new commanders on the ground aided the defeat of Rommel’s Deutsche Afrika Korps at Alam el Halfa, after which came the Second Battle of El Alamein.

With the arrival of the United States Army Air Force, the Allied air forces gained dominance over the Axis. Shores recounts the lengthy pursuit of the Italo-German forces right across Libya, including the capture of Tripoli and the breakthrough into Southern Tunisia. This allowed a linkup with other Allied forces in Tunisia (whose story appears in Volume 3).

Included with the action are stories of some of the great fighter aces of the Desert campaign such as Jochen Marseille and Otto Schulz of the Luftwaffe, Franco Bordoni-Bisleri of the Regia Aeronautica and Neville Duke, Billy Drake, and “Eddie” Edwards of the Commonwealth air forces.

Finally, Shores touches on the Allied and Axis night bombing offensives and the activities of the squadrons cooperating with the naval forces in the Mediterranean.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Road To Berlin *



  






Beginning with the destruction of the German Sixth Army at Stalingrad, _The Road to Berlin_ is the story of how the Red Army drove the Germans from its territory, and finally invaded the Reich.

Using an enormous range of primary sources - Soviet, German and Eastern European - John Erickson describes fighting and hardship on a scale almost unimaginable in the West. He provides a detailed narrative of all the battles on all the fronts, and also of the Soviet system of war which achieved, under maximum stress, near-impossible feats in the field and in the factories. The book also tells of the diplomatic moves and counter-moves, including the all-important conferences at Tehran and Yalta.

Comprehensive, compelling and immensely readable, it is an indispensable book for any student of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stalingrad To Berlin - The German Defeat In The East [Illustrated Edition] (The Russian Campaign of World War Two Book 2) *



  






Contains 72 illustrations and 42 maps of the Russian Campaign.
After the disasters of the Stalingrad Campaign in the Russian winters of 1942-3, the German Wehrmacht was on the defensive under increasing Soviet pressure; this volume sets out to show how did the Russians manage to push the formerly all-conquering German soldiers back from Russian soil to the ruins of Berlin.
Save for the introduction of nuclear weapons, the Soviet victory over Germany was the most fateful development of World War II. Both wrought changes and raised problems that have constantly preoccupied the world in the more than twenty years since the war ended. The purpose of this volume is to investigate one aspect of the Soviet victory-how the war was won on the battlefield. The author sought, in following the march of the Soviet and German armies from Stalingrad to Berlin, to depict the war as it was and to describe the manner in which the Soviet Union emerged as the predominant military power in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stalingrad: The Battle that Shattered Hitler's Dream of World Domination*



  






Perhaps it was Adolf Hitler's implacable hatred of Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin that compelled the Fu¨hrer to order the taking, whatever the cost, of the city that bore his enemy's name. The bloody battle that ensued proved one thing at least to historians: when an irresistible force meets an immoveable object the result is carnage, and in this case the reduction of a vast city to a landscape of rubble and ruins.

The bitter Battle of Stalingrad on the Eastern Front was the turning point of World War II. The relentless and unstoppable German advances that had seen the panzers sweep hundreds of miles into Russia were finally brought to a halt. The elite German 6th Army was first fought to a standstill, then surrounded and forced to surrender.

Over 1.5 million people lost their lives during the six months of fighting, many of them civilians caught up in the campaign. For the first time in the war, the German army had been defeated on the field of battle. Before Stalingrad the Russians never won; after Stalingrad they could not lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Moscow to Stalingrad (US Army Green Book)*



  






Narrative, Kindle version of the US Army Green Book series. Extensive, detailed and authorative there are no more comprehensive accounts of World War II, unless perhaps it is the very similar British HMSO Official histories.
The many maps, table and diagrams of the original have been removed to make a portable 'pocket' version for reading on the plane or train.
The complete version is available in PDF from the US Army Historical Center.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From Stalingrad to Berlin - The Illustrated Edition (Eastern Front From Primary Sources) *



  






This new illustrated volume of one of the most the authoritative texts on World War II concentrates on the Russo-German war from Stalingrad to Berlin. Topics include the strategies and tactics adopted by both sides, partisan and psychological warfare, coalition warfare, and manpower and production problems faced by both countries but by the Germans in particular.

With a new introduction by Emmy Award winning historian Bob Carruthers and numerous rare illustrations this powerful book is the ideal companion to the highly acclaimed ‘Barbarossa - Hitler Turns East’ and makes for a welcome addition to any Second World War library.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Singapore Burning: Heroism and Surrender in World War II*



  






In 1927, its sixtieth anniversary as a Crown colony, Singapore was thriving.

The Jazz age roared on, rubber prices soared, people worked as hard as was considered healthy in tropical climes and many, perhaps, played rather harder than they should have done.

But then, not twenty years later, in 1942 ‘The worst disaster and largest capitulation in British history,’ according to Winston Churchill, took place on the island.

Churchill's description of the fall of Singapore in 1942, which led to over 100,000 British, Australian and Indian troops being captured by the Japanese, was no wartime exaggeration.

With new material from British, Australian, Indian and Japanese sources, Colin Smith has woven together the full and terrifying story of Singapore's fall and its aftermath.

Alongside cowardice and incompetence he uncovers acts of true heroism, alongside treachery heart-rending loyalty.

And he finds compassion as well as brutality from the bravest and most capricious enemy Britain has ever faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler vs Stalin: The Battle of Stalingrad (Legendary Battles of History Book 2)*



  






A battle of titans. A battle that changed the war.

It was the most decisive battle of the Second World War. It brought the two most ruthless dictators of the 20th Century against each other in an epic clash of wills. It would kill close to 2 million people. And it would introduce a level of vicious street fighting that had never been seen before. 

The Battle of Stalingrad was the most horrendous cauldron of warfare that has ever been inflicted on a city. This book takes you to the front lines, allowing you to experience the battle through the eyes of those who experienced it. Known in history as one of the bloodiest battles of all time, it’s a story you will not soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The German Campaign in Poland (1939)*



  






On September 1, 1939, German forces swept across Poland, bombing its cities and overrunning its towns.

This method of lighting warfare would soon be known across as blitzkrieg and would terrify Germany's enemies for the next six years.

But why did Germany invade Poland in 1939?

And what revolutionary methods of warfare did they implement through the course of this campaign?

Robert M. Kennedy, a major in the United States army, uncovers this famous invasion in step-by-step analysis from the Polish-German relations prior to the war through to the lessons learnt by the German military forces once the Polish people had been subdued.

Through the course of this work Kennedy explores the complicated diplomacy that developed between Nazi Germany and Soviet Russia behind the back of Poland, as well as the ineffectual policy appeasement from Britain and France that left Poland helpless in the face of two aggressive neighbors.

Kennedy fully explains military capabilities of both Germany and Poland in 1939 and explains why Nazi forces were able to utterly overcome their eastern neighbor in such a short amount of time.

The German Campaign in Poland is essential reading for anyone interested in learning about the first battles of the Second World War and how the Nazi military force quickly became feared across the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bataan Uncensored*



  






*After three months in a last-ditch defense of Bataan over sixty thousand American and Filipino soldiers were captured.

What happened next would scar survivors for the rest of their lives.*

On 9th April 1942, the prisoners were rounded up and forced to begin marching. This was the beginning of the infamous Bataan Death March.

They were subject to cruel beatings and torture, were not provided with adequate food or water, and were forced to witness summary executions along the dreadful march that went on for over sixty miles. Those who survived with deep physical and psychological trauma.

Yet, Colonel E. B. Miller refused to allow the lives his fallen comrades to be forgotten.

So, even though he risked his own life, he kept notes of what happened. Humiliated by defeat, he obtained affidavits from men who were there, smuggled his history-in-the-making past Jap sentries, hid the notes in Jap prison camps, remembered and recovered them when victory came.

_Bataan Uncensored_ is the result of these remarkable notes that he made through the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Japanese Naval Air Force Fighter Units and Their Aces, 1932–1945*



  






*An extensive guide to Japan’s Naval Air Force Fighter Units and their ace pilots during conflicts in the 1930s and ‘40s, now in English.*

The book begins by looking at the land- and aircraft carrier-based navy fighter units and their operations from 1932 to 1945, as well as their history and achievements. This is followed with biographical details for all pilots who claimed eight or more aerial victories.

The thorough appendix provides detailed listings of all pilots known to have claimed five or more victories (and thus considered to be “aces”), listings of the graduation from training of all Japanese Navy fighter pilots, and of fighter pilot casualties. Photographs, maps, and artist’s side-view drawings and paintings of aircraft relevant to each of the units are also included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rückzug: The German Retreat from France, 1944 (Foreign Military Studies)*



  






*A German historian’s account of the Nazi retreat from France in the summer of 1944: “An important book [about] a surprisingly under-examined phase of WWII” (Anthony Beevor, Wall Street Journal).*

The Allied invasion of Normandy on June 6, 1944, marked a critical turning point in the European theater of World War II. The massive landing on France's coast had been meticulously planned for three years, and the Allies anticipated a quick and decisive defeat of the German forces. Many of the planners were surprised, however, by the length of time it ultimately took to defeat the Germans.

While much has been written about D-Day, very little has been written about the crucial period from August to September, immediately after the invasion. In _Rückzug_, Joachim Ludewig draws on military records from both sides to show that a quick defeat of the Germans was hindered by excessive caution and a lack of strategic boldness on the part of the Allies, as well as by the Germans' tactical skill and energy. This intriguing study, translated from German, not only examines a significant and often overlooked phase of the war, but also offers a valuable account of the conflict from the perspective of the German forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devils' Alliance: Hitler's Pact with Stalin, 1939-1941*



  






History remembers the Soviets and the Nazis as bitter enemies and ideological rivals, the two mammoth and opposing totalitarian regimes of World War II whose conflict would be the defining and deciding clash of the war. Yet for nearly a third of the conflict's entire timespan, Hitler and Stalin stood side by side as partners. The Pact that they agreed had a profound -- and bloody -- impact on Europe, and is fundamental to understanding the development and denouement of the war.

In _The Devils' Alliance_, acclaimed historian Roger Moorhouse explores the causes and implications of the Nazi-Soviet Pact, an unholy covenant whose creation and dissolution were crucial turning points in World War II. Forged by the German foreign minister, Joachim von Ribbentrop, and his Soviet counterpart, Vyacheslav Molotov, the nonaggression treaty briefly united the two powers in a brutally efficient collaboration. Together, the Germans and Soviets quickly conquered and divided central and eastern Europe -- Poland, the Baltic States, Finland, and Bessarabia -- and the human cost was staggering: during the two years of the pact hundreds of thousands of people in central and eastern Europe caught between Hitler and Stalin were expropriated, deported, or killed. Fortunately for the Allies, the partnership ultimately soured, resulting in the surprise June 1941 German invasion of the Soviet Union. Ironically, however, the powers' exchange of materiel, blueprints, and technological expertise during the period of the Pact made possible a far more bloody and protracted war than would have otherwise been conceivable.

Combining comprehensive research with a gripping narrative, _The Devils' Alliance_ is the authoritative history of the Nazi-Soviet Pact -- and a portrait of the people whose lives were irrevocably altered by Hitler and Stalin's nefarious collaboration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Battle for Tilly: Normandy 1944*



  






The fierce battle to capture the French village of Tilly-la-Campagne was an exceptionally bloody episode in the story of the allied breakout from Normandy in the summer of 1944. Lying to the South of the city of Caen, Tilly was one of a number of stone-built villages that had been fortified by the Germans to hold up the Allied advance, and it saw what was probably the worst of the infantry fighting following D-Day. The Canadian 3rd Division made five attempts to capture the village and lost well over half its fighting men within a month. This work focuses on the infantry travail around the fortified villages south of Caen. It draws on eyewitness accounts to give a portrayal of the battle and a fitting tribute to the youth of Canada and Britain who fought, and the many who died, during the breakout from Normandy in the last summer of the war in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In the Shadow of Arnhem: The Battle for the Lower Maas, September-November 1944*



  






The Battle of Arnhem in September 1944 has been much publicised, with its extraordinary parachute drop and gallant defence by Frost's few men of the bridge at Arnhem. Although the campaign came close to success, its relative failure left the Allies trapped within a thirty-mile stretch of road. The Arnhem debacle saw vast stretches of Holland to the left and right of the salient occupied by enemy forces. These areas of Holland, criss-crossed by unfordable rivers and closely populated by small villages, had to be cleared by Allied troops in platoon or company strength, fighting in tight situations against bitter skilled resistance. There was none of the awesome and inspirational massing of troops seen in the battle of Normandy, for Arnhem itself. Interweaving his engaging narrative style with the eyewitness accounts and personal reminiscences of British, Canadian and Polish troops, Ken Tout reveals how these men performed their heroic deeds. They suffered and died in unheralded, largely forgotten minor skirmishes, but on a scale far exceeding the casualties of the immediate assault on Arnhem. They deserve to be remembered. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cherbourg: Battleground WW2 (Battleground Europe) *



  






Following the landings in Normandy, one of the Allies main concerns was how to supply the expanding beachhead. Having cut off the Cotentin peninsula, General Bradley turned his attentions to the port of Cherbourg, the deep-water port nearest to the American landing beaches. However, Hitler had given specific orders that the port must be held until the last man. For over two weeks three divisions battled for the ring of forts surrounding the town and only after heavy casualties was the port taken. It was, however, too late, the Germans had reduced the docks to ruins.This book details this important, yet little known battle, giving a detailed and illustrated account of the events around Cherbourg in June 1944. Visitors to the area will also be able to visit the key sites on a series of tours around the peninsula.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crossing the Rhine: Remagen Bridge: 9th Armoured Infantry Division (Battleground Europe)*



  






In Spring 1945 one final hurdle faced the American and British Armies under Ike's supreme command - the Rhine. This mighty river was literally the last ditch for the defence of Hitler's Germany. Crossing it would be a major military undertaking. The race was on to find intact crossings that could save many lives and precious time.Famously the American forces in a daring coup-de-main operation seized the Bridge at Reagen which due to German blunder and oversight remained intact.This is the thrilling story of that success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hell's Highway: U.S. 101st Airborne & Guards Armoured Division (Battleground Market Garden) *



  






*This WWII history and battleground guide offers a fascinating look at the vital and infamous stretch of road through the Netherlands.*

After the Allied victory at Normandy, Operation Market Garden was intended to cut a path to Germany through the Netherlands. Essential to the plan was a two-lane road that came to be known as Hell's Highway. This was the route that the British 3rd Guards Armored Division had to advance down rapidly to relieve the American Paratroopers of the 82d Airborne at Nijmegen and the British I st Airborne Division at Arnhem.

Beginning with the famous capture of Joe’s Bridge by the Irish Guards—an essential preliminary action before the start of Operation Market Garden—historian Tim Saunders guides visitors through the seizure of bridges, the liberation of small towns, and other actions undertaken by the famous Screaming Eagles. With vivid personal accounts throughout, this guide features practical visitor information about monuments and other important sites.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War of the White Death: Finland Against the Soviet Union, 1939–40*



  






*A thorough history of the Winter War, the uneven Russo-Finnish conflict that began shortly after the start of World War II.*

On November 30, 1939, Stalin’s Red Army attacked Finland, expecting to crush the outnumbered, ill-equipped Finnish forces in a matter of days. But, in one of the most astonishing upsets in modern military history, the Finnish defenders broke the Red Army’s advance, inflicting devastating casualties and destroying some of the divisions that had been thrown against them.

Eventually, in March, 1940, the overhauled Red Army prevailed through the deployment of massive force. The Finns were compelled to cede territory and cities to their overbearing neighbor, but the moral victory was theirs. The courage and skill their army displayed in the face of the Soviet onslaught—and the chaotic, reckless performance of their opponents—had an important influence on the massive struggle soon to break out between Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union.

For this highly illustrated and original portrayal of this conflict, Bair Irincheev brings together a compelling selection of eyewitness accounts, war diaries, battle reports, and other records from the Finnish and Russian archives to reconstruct the frontline fighting, and he analyzes the reasons for the Red Army’s poor performance. Never before has the harsh reality of the combat in the depths of the northern winter been conveyed in such authentic detail. The arduous daily experience of the troops on both sides, the brutality of combat, and the constant struggle against the elements are recalled in the words of the men who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kamikazes, Corsairs, and Picket Ships: Okinawa 1945*



  






*The untold story of ferocious air and naval combat during the WWII Battle of Okinawa—drawn from primary sources and survivor interviews.*

This is the story of an overlooked yet significant aerial and naval battle during the American assault on Okinawa in the spring of 1945. While losses to America’s main fleet are well recorded, less well known is the terrific battle waged on the radar picket line, the fleet’s outer defense against Japanese marauders. Weaving together the experiences of the ships and their crews—drawn from ship and aircraft action reports, ship logs, and personal interviews—historian Robin L. Reilly recounts one of the most ferocious air and naval battles in history.

The US fleet—and its accompanying airpower—was so massive that the Japanese could only rely on suicide attacks to inflict critical damage. Of the 206 ships that served on radar picket duty, twenty-nine percent were sunk or damaged by Japanese air attacks, making theirs the most hazardous naval surface duty in World War II. The great losses were largely due to relentless kamikaze attacks, but also resulted from the improper use of support gunboats, failure to establish land-based radar at the earliest possible time, the assignment of ships ill-equipped for picket duty, and, as time went on, crew fatigue. US air cover during the battle is also described in full, as squadrons dashed from their carriers and land bases to intercept the Japanese swarms, resulting in constant melees over the fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The U.S. Army in the Occupation of Germany 1944-1946*



  






The post-World War II occupation of Germany was a huge and diverse undertaking spanning almost eleven years, conducted in conjunction with three other members of the wartime alliance and involving in various degrees a number of US governmental departments and agencies. The occupation was, moreover, a major event in German history and in the history of the postwar world; and for the Army it was a mission second only in scope and significance to the war itself. The subject of the present volume is that Army mission, its origin, the manner in which it was defined, and its execution to June 1946 in the period of primary Army responsibility.

The narrative begins in the 1930s, before the outbreak of war in Europe, and concludes in mid-1946, a little more than a year after the victory. Although the likelihood of US military forces occupying Germany appeared infinitesimal in the late 1930s and only slightly greater in the first two years of the 1940s, the actions taken in those years were in some ways more significant than the subsequent mission-oriented plans and preparations. It was, of course, most important that the Army, albeit somewhat reluctantly, had recognized the need for civil affairs-military government doctrine and training before the requirement to administer occupied territory was placed upon it. This recognition was a true innovation in the conduct of military affairs...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vietnam War: The Tet Offensive, 1968 (Modern Warfare)*



  






On 30 January 1968 the North Vietnamese communists launched a coordinated surprise attack the Tet Offensive across South Vietnam against the South Vietnamese and American armies. Superior firepower eventually crushed the offensive, but it proved to be a major psychological victory for the communists a turning point in the Vietnam War. Anthony Tucker-Jones, in this photographic history of Tet and of American involvement in the struggle against the forces of the Viet Cong and the regular North Vietnamese army uses over 180 contemporary images, colour and black and white, to show all sides of the conflict and to reassess a defining moment in the protracted and bitter campaign against communism in South-East Asia. The images record in vivid detail the conditions and the nature of the fighting, in particular the battles for Hue, Khe Sanh and Saigon, and the equipment and the weaponry that was used. They show the impact of the fighting on the civilian population in the countryside and cities as they became battlegrounds. And they illustrate why the US public was so shocked by the capability of the communists to launch such an all-encompassing assault that many lost faith in America's commitment to the South.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nebula Dream Trilogy: Books 1-3*



  






Welcome to the story of the greatest interstellar cruise liner disaster of all time (“Titanic in Space” as the Galaxy Express Blog termed it), one small group of survivors and what befell them in later years, as told in three novels. This box set gathers three of Veronica Scott’s award winning science fiction novels into one collection. Please note each novel has been previously published on its own and all can be read as standalone tales.
WRECK OF THE NEBULA DREAM: Traveling unexpectedly aboard the luxury liner Nebula Dream on its maiden voyage across the galaxy, Sectors Special Forces Captain Nick Jameson is ready for ten relaxing days, and hoping to forget his last disastrous mission behind enemy lines. He figures he’ll gamble at the casino, take in the shows, maybe even have a shipboard fling with Mara Lyrae, the beautiful but reserved businesswoman he meets. All his plans vaporize when the ship suffers a wreck of Titanic proportions. Captain and crew abandon ship, leaving the 8000 passengers stranded without enough lifeboats and drifting unarmed in enemy territory. (This novel was loosely inspired by the events of the 1912 sinking of the Titanic on Earth but set in the far future, in space.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadlocked (Sookie Stackhouse Book 12) *



  






*In the penultimate novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood—Sookie Stackhouse must work with her first love to clear her current undead flame of murder...*

Felipe de Castro, the vampire King of Louisiana (and Arkansas and Nevada), is in town. It’s the worst possible time for a human body to show up in Eric Northman’s front yard—especially the body of a woman whose blood he just drank. Now it’s up to Sookie and Bill Compton, the official Area Five investigator, to solve the murder. Sookie thinks that, at least this time, the dead girl’s fate has nothing to do with her. But she is wrong. She has an enemy, one far more devious than she would ever suspect, who has set out to make Sookie’s world come crashing down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Land of Wolves: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 15)*



  






Recovering from his harrowing experiences in Mexico, Sheriff Walt Longmire returns to Absaroka County, Wyoming, to lick his wounds and try once again to maintain justice in a place with grudges that go back generations. When a shepherd is found dead, Longmire suspects it could be suicide. But the shepherd's connection to the Extepares, a powerful family of Basque ranchers with a history of violence, leads the sheriff into an intricate investigation of a possible murder.

As Walt searches for information about the shepherd, he comes across strange carvings on trees, as well as play money coupons from inside Mallo Cup candies, which he interprets as messages from his spiritual guide, Virgil White Buffalo. Longmire doesn't know how these little blue cards are appearing, but Virgil usually reaches out if a child is in danger. So when a young boy with ties to the Extepare clan arrives in town, the stakes grow even higher.

Even more complicating, a renegade wolf has been haunting the Bighorn Mountains, and the townspeople are out for blood. With both a wolf and a killer on the loose, Longmire follows a twisting trail of evidence, leading to dark and shocking conclusions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Little Siberia*



  






A man with dark thoughts on his mind is racing along the remote snowy roads of Hurmevaara in Finland, when there is flash in the sky and something crashes into the car. That something turns about to be a highly valuable meteorite. With euro signs lighting up the eyes of the locals, the unexpected treasure is temporarily placed in a neighbourhood museum, under the watchful eye of a priest named Joel.

But Joel has a lot more on his mind than simply protecting the riches that have apparently rained down from heaven. His wife has just revealed that she is pregnant. Unfortunately Joel has strong reason to think the baby isn't his. As Joel tries to fend off repeated and bungled attempts to steal the meteorite, he must also come to terms with his own situation, and discover who the father of the baby really is.

Transporting the reader to the culture, landscape and mores of northern Finland _Little Siberia_ is both a crime novel and a hilarious, blacker-than-black comedy about faith and disbelief, love and death, and what to do when bolts from the blue – both literal and figurative – turn your life upside down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Waterloo (#11) (Sharpe Book 20)*



  






*June 1815: The Duke of Wellington, the Prince of Orange, and Napoleon will meet on the battlefield--and decide the fate of Europe*

With the emperor Napoleon at its head, an enormous French army is marching toward Brussels. The British and their allies are also converging on Brussels--in preparation for a grand society ball. It is up to Richard Sharpe to convince the Prince of Orange, the inexperienced commander of Wellington's Dutch troops, to act before it is too late. But Sharpe's warning cannot stop the tide of battle, and the British suffer heavy losses on the road to Waterloo.

Wellington has few reserves of men and ammunition; the Prussian army has not arrived; and the French advance wields tremendous firepower and determination. Victory seems impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eagle Has Landed (Liam Devlin series Book 1)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: An audacious Nazi plan to kidnap Winston Churchill threatens to tip the scales of World War II.*

In November of 1943, an elite team of Nazi paratroopers descends on British soil with a diabolical goal: to abduct Winston Churchill and cripple the Allied war effort. The mission, ordered by Hitler himself and planned by Heinrich Himmler, is led by ace agent Kurt Steiner and aided on the ground by IRA gunman Liam Devlin.

As the deadly duo executes Hitler’s harrowing plot, only the quiet town of Studley Constable stands in their way. Its residents are the lone souls aware of the impending Nazi plan, and they must become the most unlikely of heroes as the fate of the war hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Alive: The Story of the Andes Survivors*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller and the true story behind the film: A rugby team resorts to the unthinkable after a plane crash in the Andes.*

Spirits were high when the Fairchild F-227 took off from Mendoza, Argentina, and headed for Santiago, Chile. On board were forty-five people, including an amateur rugby team from Uruguay and their friends and family. The skies were clear that Friday, October 13, 1972, and at 3:30 p.m., the Fairchild’s pilot reported their altitude at 15,000 feet. But one minute later, the Santiago control tower lost all contact with the aircraft. For eight days, Chileans, Uruguayans, and Argentinians searched for it, but snowfall in the Andes had been heavy, and the odds of locating any wreckage were slim.

Ten weeks later, a Chilean peasant in a remote valley noticed two haggard men desperately gesticulating to him from across a river. He threw them a pen and paper, and the note they tossed back read: “I come from a plane that fell in the mountains . . .”

Sixteen of the original forty-five passengers on the F-227 survived its horrific crash. In the remote glacial wilderness, they camped in the plane’s fuselage, where they faced freezing temperatures, life-threatening injuries, an avalanche, and imminent starvation. As their meager food supplies ran out, and after they heard on a patched-together radio that the search parties had been called off, it seemed like all hope was lost. To save their own lives, these men and women not only had to keep their faith, they had to make an impossible decision: Should they eat the flesh of their dead friends?

A remarkable story of endurance and determination, friendship and the human spirit, _Alive _is the dramatic bestselling account of one of the most harrowing quests for survival in modern times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Out of the Silence: After the Crash*



  






*A personal story of survival, hope, and spiritual awakening in the face of unspeakable tragedy.*

It’s the unfathomable modern legend that has become a testament to the resilience of the human spirit: the 1972 Andes plane crash and the Uruguayan rugby teammates who suffered seventy-two days among the dead and dying. It was a harrowing test of endurance on a snowbound cordillera that ended in a miraculous rescue. Now comes the unflinching and emotional true story by one of the men who found his way home.

Four decades after the tragedy, a climber discovered survivor Eduardo Strauch’s wallet near the memorialized crash site and returned it to him. It was a gesture that compelled Strauch to finally “break the silence of the mountains.”

In this revelatory and rewarding memoir, Strauch withholds nothing as he reveals the truth behind the life-changing events that challenged him physically and tested him spiritually, but would never destroy him. In revisiting the horror story we thought we knew, Strauch shares the lessons gleaned from far outside the realm of rational learning: how surviving on the mountain, in the face of its fierce, unforgiving power and desolate beauty, forever altered his perception of love, friendship, death, fear, loss, and hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*ColdFusion Presents: New Thinking: From Einstein to Artificial Intelligence, the Science and Technology That Transformed Our World *



  






*The creator of YouTube’s ColdFusion explores the development of technology from Industrial Revolution to Artificial Intelligence to figure out what’s next.*

As each new stage of technology builds on the last, advancements start to progress at an exponential rate. In order to know where we’re headed, it’s essential to know how we got here. What hidden stories lie behind the technology we use today? What drove the men and women who invented it? What were those special moments that changed the world forever?

Dagogo Altraide explores these questions in a history of human innovation that reveals how new technologies influence each other, how our modern world came to be, and what future innovations might look like. From the electric world of Tesla and the steam engine revolution to the first computers, the invention of the internet, and the rise of artificial intelligence, _New Thinking_ tells the stories of the men and women who changed our world with the power of new thought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Struggle Europa: Book 3 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate series*



  






The year is 1943.

The titanic struggle between the USSR and Nazi Germany continues to rage across the Russian lands.

The Wehrmacht, after its terrible defeat in Moscow the year before, is preparing a new offensive. The Third Reich hopes that the new campaign will break the back of the Soviet Union.

In the West, the Allies attack in French North Africa and Spain, while they also actively campaign in the North Atlantic to retake a foothold in the United Kingdom.

In the Pacific, the long, bloody fight for control of the Hawaiian Islands comes to a head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mexicans at War: Mexican Military Aviation in the Second World War, 1941–1945 (Latin America at War Book 9)*



  






*The untold story of Mexican aviators in WWII, including their role in the Battle of the Philippines, is revealed in this illustrated military history.*

When Mexico’s neighbor to the north entered World War II, German U-Boats began haunting the North American coastline. And when the Kriegsmarine torpedoed Mexican tankers, the young republic was drawn into the global conflict. At first, Mexico was forced to defend its coastline and shipping with general purpose biplanes. But it quickly organized a modern aviation force equal to the task. 

The newly formed Mexican Naval Aviation established its first squadron to patrol the Gulf of Mexico. Meanwhile, the Mexican Air Force experienced its most rapid growth since it was established in 1915. In 1944, it sent combat pilots to fight alongside the U.S. in the liberation of the Philippines.

Even before Mexico’s official involvement, Mexican nationals were volunteering for the Allied air forces of the British Commonwealth and the Free French naval and air forces. Using photos and archival testimony, _Mexicans at War_ sheds much-needed light on Mexican involvement in the Second World War. The introduction also provides a detailed overview of Mexican military aviation from the Mexican Revolution to WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thunderbolts Triumphant: The 362nd Fighter Group vs Germany's Wehrmacht*



  






*The action-packed story of the WWII aviators known as the “362nd Suicide Outfit,” including 150 photographs.*

During World War II, the Ninth Air Force comprised air-to-ground aviators, charged with destroying the enemy close to the front and below the clouds, often bringing them face-to-face with their German opponents.

The 362nd Fighter Group, led by two very different leaders—the tough disciplinarian Col. Morton Magoffin and later the beloved motivator Col. Joe Laughlin—had one of the best track records in the Ninth Air Force. It destroyed over 5,000 trucks, 350 tanks, 275 artillery pieces, 45 barges, and 600 locomotives. But this score came at a cost, as over the course of fifteen months of combat in 1944 and 1945, more than seventy pilots were killed in action; in June 1944 alone, thirty of their P-47 Thunderbolts were lost. The other groups jokingly referred to them as the “362nd Suicide Outfit.”

_Thunderbolts Triumphant_ provides a narrative history of the group and gives a glimpse at the fascinating men who flew these missions and maintained the aircraft as they navigated Europe. Starting with the D-Day invasion, the group was the aerial artillery support for US ground forces, first in Normandy, then in reducing the defenses around Brest, then in supporting the US Third Army as it drove across France and Germany.

Special emphasis is given to its most spectacular missions, such as the breaching of the Dieuze Dam and its incredible performance during the Battle of the Bulge, where it demolished much of the Sixth Panzer Army as it tried to escape eastward. Illustrated with 150 black and white photographs and twenty-four color aircraft profiles, this is a fascinating and detailed history of a group that played a significant part in winning the air war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blitzkrieg Poland (Images of War)*



  






"These photographs are taken from three unpublished albums featuring the German invasion of Poland in 1939. One set was taken by an SS officer, another by a regular officer and a third by a soldier attached to a medical unit. Included are German units on the move, tanks, artillery and aircraft.There are several shots of recently knocked out Polish vehicles, captured Polish troops and civilians. The shots reflect the rapid pace of the German advance through Poland, some of the cities, towns and villages show signs of heavy fighting, whilst others appear to be untouched. One of the sets show a German unit mounted in fast open cars, heavily armed, speeding through the Polish countryside. Another features armored vehicles and engineers, while another shows the ambulance teams moving up to the front through devastation and chaos.There are also numerous opportunities throughout the book to see uniforms in their various guises and how they were actually worn in practice. There are shots of earlier German armor, antique Polish armor, and photographs of German troops at rest and preparing to move forward again."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sierra Leone: Revolutionary United Front: Blood Diamonds, Child Soldiers and Cannibalism, 1991–2002 (History of Terror) *



  






Sierra Leones eleven-year guerrilla war that left 200,000 people dead was brief, bloody and mindlessly brutal. It was also the second African war in which mercenaries were hired to counter some of the worst atrocities that Africa had on offer. By the time it ended in 2002, several groups of mercenaries including an air wing equipped with a pair of ageing Mi-24 helicopter gunships and backed by the British Army and the Royal Navy played significant roles in quelling the bush rebellion.

It was an idiosyncratic war, which started with the Foday Sankohs Revolutionary United Front (RUF) chanting the slogan No more slaves, no more masters, power and wealth to the people and ended with a series of battles for control for Sierra Leones diamond mines in the interior. By then the Liberian tyrant Charles Taylor and Libyas Muammar Gadaffi were the prime movers for the rebel cause, one of the reasons why anyone deemed to be the enemy doctors, journalists, civil servants, missionaries, nuns and teachers was slaughtered.The war gradually deteriorated into some of the most barbaric violence seen in any African struggle and which sometimes included cannibalism, with an army of 11,000 child soldiers some as young as nine or ten high on drugs rounding up entire neighbourhoods to machine-gun them en masse or burn them alive in their homes. Amputations of limbs of women, the very young and the very old were commonplace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Road to Kalamata: A Congo Mercenary's Personal Memoir*



  






*The famous adventurer and mercenary recounts his exploits during the Congo Crisis in this Cold War military memoir.*

At the close of 1960, the newly formed Independent State of Katanga in central Africa recruited Thomas “Mad Mike” Hoare and his 4 Commando team of mercenary soldiers to suppress a rebellion by Baluba warriors known to torture the enemy soldiers they captured. In _The Road to Kalamata_, Hoare tells the story of 4 Commando and its evolution from a loose assembly of individuals into a highly organized professional fighting unit.

Hoare’s memoir presents a compelling portrait of the men who sell their military skills for money. They are, in his words, “a breed of men which has almost vanished from the face of the earth." Originally published in 1989, this edition of _The Road to Kalamata_ features a new foreword by the 20th century's most famous mercenary and one of its most eloquent storytellers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Laos: Vietnam's Proxy War, 1955–1975 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






*A history of the “secret war” in Southeast Asia in which nearly three million tons of bombs decimated a newly independent nation.*

By 1959 the newly independent Kingdom of Laos was transforming into a Cold War battleground for global superpower competition, having been born out of the chaos following the French military defeat and withdrawal from Indochina in 1954. The country was soon engulfed in a rapidly evolving civil war as rival forces jockeyed for power and swelling foreign intervention intensified the fighting.

Adding even more fuel to the fire, “neutral” Laos’s geographic entanglement in the war in neighboring South Vietnam deepened in the early 1960s as Hanoi’s reliance on the Ho Chi Minh Trail for moving men and matériel through the southern Laotian panhandle grew exponentially, making it a priority target of American interdiction efforts. For almost twenty years, the fighting between the Western-supported Royal Lao government and the communist-supported Pathet Lao would rage across the plains, jungles, and mountaintops largely unseen by most of the world. Thousands on each side would die and many more would be displaced as the conflict on the ground ebbed and flowed from season to season and year to year. And in the skies above, American and Royal Laotian aircraft would rain down their deadly payloads, decimating large swaths of the countryside in pursuit of victory. Nearly three million tons of bombs would be dropped on Laotian territory between 1965 and 1973, leaving a legacy of unexploded ordnance that lingers to this day. The battle for Laos is a tale of entire communities and generations caught up in a war seemingly without end, one that pitted competing foreign interests and their proxies against each other and was forever tied to Washington’s pursuit of victory in Vietnam. This book tells the story of this so-called “secret war.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bay of Pigs: CIA's Cuban Disaster, April 1961 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






Perhaps not in casualties but as far as prestige and standing in the world were concerned, the Bay of Pigs invasion of 1961 was the worst disaster to befall the USA since the War of 1812 when British forces burned the White House. Badly planned, badly organized, the affair was littered with mistakes from start to finish not least with an inept performance by John F Kennedy and his new administration.Supposedly an attempt by Cuban exiles to regain their homeland, the whole operation was funded and equipped by the USA. When things began to go wrong with the landings at Playa Larga and Playa Giron on the southern coast of Cuba President Kennedy and his advisers began overruling military decisions with the result that the invading Brigade 2506 made up of Cuban exiles was left with little or no air cover, limited ammunition and no easy escape.Fidel Castro made great play of his success and American failure at the Bay of Pigs. He, like Nikita Khrushchev, thought Kennedy was weak: the Cuban Missile Crisis of the following year was almost an inevitable consequence of the disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Second World War: Dunkirk and the Fall of France (Campaign Chronicles)*



  






For sixty years the dramatic story of the Dunkirk evacuation and the defeat of France—the story of the German conquest of northwest Europe—has been the focus of historical study and dispute, yet myths and misconceptions about this extraordinary event persist. The ruthless efficiency of the German assault, the 'miracle' of Dunkirk, the feeble French defense—these still common assumptions are questioned in Geoffrey Stewart's highly readable and concise account of the campaign. The German victory was not inevitable


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb: Shadow of Terror over The Sahel, from 2007 (History of Terror) *



  






Insurgencies in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Yemen and elsewhere the majority linked to al Qaeda are in the news on an almost daily basis. But very little surfaces about a festering insurgency that has been on the go for six years in West Africa under the acronym of AQIM, or al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb. This low-level series of guerrilla conflicts is widespread and sporadic, covering an area as vast as Europe. Nigeria has been drawn into the equation because its Boko Haram insurgent faction maintains close ties with AQIM and Islamic State.For now though, the focus is on Mali where several jihadist groups despite formal peace agreements remain active. Involved is the French army and air force as well as the United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali (MINUSMA), the European Union Training Mission in Mali (EUTM) as well as the European Union Capacity Building Mission (EUCAP).The insurrection that fostered all this broke out early 2012 when President Franois Hollande announced the beginning of Operation Serval. Five hours later the first squadrons of French Gazelle helicopter gunships began attacking Islamist columns. A day later French fighter jets based in Chad, almost 2,000 kilometers away, were making sorties against rebel ground targets in northern Mali.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ganymede*



  






*eLit Book Award Winner, Silver Medal Fantasy/Science Fiction 2020 American Fiction Award Winner, Best Science Fiction Novel of 2019 
American Book Fest, Best Book Awards, Finalist in Science Fiction 2019*


The Great Unrest nearly purged humankind from the world. In the aftermath, artificial intelligence permeates every facet of life. Manipulation of the human genome spurs a global arms race to produce the first human clone. When Jill finds the key to unlock this secret, the Ganymede Project shatters everything she thought was real.

After confronting the unintended consequences of her discovery, Jill is cast into a bewildering maze of intrigue and deceit. The result of her research plunges the world into chaos, forcing her to face a future where humans may lose all that remains of their humanity. Haunted by clone children with unexpected powers, tortured by uncanny dreams, and driven by the whims of an unstable AI, she will do whatever it takes to contain the turmoil that she has unleashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Providence*



  






*From the ingenious author of Jennifer Government and Lexicon: a brilliant work of science fiction that tells the intimate tale of four people facing their most desperate hour--alone, together, at the edge of the universe.*

_The video changed everything. Before that, we could believe that we were safe. Special. Chosen. We thought the universe was a twinkling ocean of opportunity, waiting to be explored.

Afterward, we knew better._

Seven years after first contact, Providence Five launches. It is an enormous and deadly warship, built to protect humanity from its greatest ever threat. On board is a crew of just four--tasked with monitoring the ship and reporting the war's progress to a mesmerized global audience by way of social media.

But while pursuing the enemy across space, Gilly, Talia, Anders, and Jackson confront the unthinkable: their communications are cut, their ship decreasingly trustworthy and effective. To survive, they must win a fight that is suddenly and terrifyingly real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Not Alone: The Contact Trilogy: Complete Box Set (Books 1-3 of the Groundbreaking Alien Sci-Fi Series) (Not Alone Trilogies Boxset Book 1)*



  






When Dan McCarthy stumbles upon a folder containing evidence of the conspiracy to end all conspiracies -- a top-level alien cover-up -- he leaks the files without a second thought.

The incredible truth revealed by Dan’s leak immediately captures the public’s imagination, but Dan’s relentless commitment to exposing the cover-up and forcing disclosure quickly earns him some enemies in high places.

For his whole life, Dan McCarthy has searched for a reason to believe. Now that he finally has one, he might soon wish he didn’t...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cyber Seed Quadrilogy: The Complete Box Set (Books 1-4 of the Near-Future Sci-Fi Technothriller Series) *



  






When Kurt Jacobs imagines the ultimate gadget — one capable of replacing phones, credit cards, keys and TVs — the idea consumes his every waking moment. When the Sycamore corporation buys into Kurt's creation and The Seed becomes a reality, his every dream comes true.

_Power like this has never existed._

The launch of The Seed, a powerful microchip implant that turns each user's palm into a fully functioning trackpad and effectively turns them into walking computers, breaks all sales records. Alongside the augmented reality UltraLenses which act as the system's display, it immediately renders all handheld devices obsolete.

But amid all of the awe and optimism, there is far more going on behind the curtain than Kurt or anyone else could ever have predicted...

_Cyber Seed Quadrilogy_ imaginatively chronicles The Seed's colossal impact on a society unprepared to handle it, from the high hopes of launch day to the breakneck descent into corporate dystopia. Remarkable apps and groundbreaking features that make life easier and more enjoyable... unprecedented surveillance and privacy abuses in a world where your eyes can no longer be trusted... _both_ sides of a timely story unfold in this 1200-page complete series box set.

And Kurt Jacobs, the guilt-wracked genius responsible for it all, may well be the only man who can do anything to put things right...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Plain Jane Mystery Box Set: Books 1-3 Good Clean Murder, Dirty Little Murder, Bright New Murder A Christian Cozy Collection (The Plain Jane Mystery Box Sets Book 1) *



  






*Good Clean Murder*

Jane Adler is ready to make her mark on the world. As soon as she’s finished college, she’s off to be a missionary.

To make ends meet until then, she cleans houses all over town. When she finds her best clients dead, she steps in to take care of their devastated family—good practice for her future life of caring for those in need. When housecleaning dusts up clues to murder, Jane dives in to help the police, even if they don’t want her to.

Deep in dirt, Jane turns to her cute new instructor for wisdom, and a little company. But cute young men aren’t always a blessing and life gets messier than she could ever have imagined.

In way over her head, Jane’s investigation uncovers quirky suspects, a greedy family, and a mess of epic proportions. And with each new discovery, she gets closer to danger.

Can Jane sort out this mess before the murderer sweeps her up, too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Aura: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 1)*



  






The *FIRST* book in the Kate Benedict *paranormal mystery* series.
*SHE KNOWS WHO'S GOING TO DIE! BUT NO ONE WILL BELIEVE HER...*
Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. *Suddenly she’s psychic.* But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative attempts to talk about her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls, so much so that she can’t even tell the nice Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

So what's Kate to do but try to save him by turning detective herself? A break-in and attack on her boyfriend confirm that the murderer’s catching on that Kate knows too much. But he (or maybe she) has no idea that *what Kate knows is a little on the paranormal side.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Assignment in Amsterdam: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 5)*



  






SHE CAN SEE WHO’S GOING TO DIE –
AND THIS TIME, IT'S EVERYONE!
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. Should have been a lark! But it's a catastrophe—her old friend’s going to die.

And so is the caretaker. And the owner. Not to mention the owner’s personal assistant.

Kate’s the only one who knows. Because she has a secret.

She’s just a normal Londoner except for one tiny thing—she sees auras that predict death. This is a first, though— never has she seen so many in such a small area. Based on past experience, everyone in the house—or even attached to it—is about to die.

(Probably Kate included, but she wouldn't know—the auras don't show in mirrors.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Drifter (A Peter Ash Novel Book 1) *



  






*The first explosive thriller featuring Peter Ash, a veteran who finds that the demons of war aren’t easily left behind...

“Lots of characters get compared to my own Jack Reacher, but Petrie’s Peter Ash is the real deal.”—Lee Child*

Peter Ash came home from the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan with only one souvenir: what he calls his “white static,” the buzzing claustrophobia due to post-traumatic stress that has driven him to spend a year roaming in nature, sleeping under the stars.

But when a friend from the Marines commits suicide, Ash returns to civilization to help the man’s widow with some home repairs. Under her dilapidated porch, he finds more than he bargained for: the largest, ugliest, meanest dog he’s ever encountered...and a Samsonite suitcase stuffed with cash and explosives.

As Ash begins to investigate this unexpected discovery, he finds himself at the center of a plot that is far larger than he could have imagined...and it may lead straight back to the world he thought he’d left for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Berlin Spies (Spy Masters) *



  






*The Second World War is coming to a close. But their fight is just beginning...*
Berlin, 1945: A group of Nazis frantically plot the next steps for their country. SS recruits gather east of the city for an audacious yet ill-fated mission to bring about a Fourth Reich.

Three decades later, a young British diplomat in East Berlin is compromised after falling into a honey-trap. He contacts *Major Edgar*, a veteran British spymaster, who is drawn into an unlikely alliance with his old adversary, *Viktor Krasotkin*.

Soon they are plunged into a world of Nazi war criminals and double agents. With nobody to trust, they must rely on each other. But as Cold War tensions rise, the cracks begin to show.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Best of Our Spies (Spy Masters)*



  






*The Allies have landed, the liberation of Europe has begun.*
In the Pas de Calais, *Nathalie Mercier*, a young British Special Operations Executive secret agent working with the French Resistance, disappears.

In London, her husband *Owen Quinn*, an officer with Royal Navy Intelligence, discovers the truth about her role in the Allies' sophisticated deception at the heart of D-Day.

Appalled but determined, Quinn sets off on a perilous hunt through France in search of his wife. Aided by the Resistance in his search, he makes good progress. But, caught up by the bitterness of the war and its insatiable appetite for revenge, he risks total destruction.

*Based on real events of the Second World War, this is a thrilling tale of international intrigue, love, deception and espionage, perfect for fans of Robert Harris, John le Carré and Len Deighton.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*It's A Strange Place, England (Jack's Strange Tales Book 2) *



  






This small book looks at some of the strange things that make England unique, starting with the English language itself and looking at concepts such as sports, ghosts and the English love for eccentricity - like the sportsman who rode his horse naked.

As well as strange people, the book looks at strange places. For example, there is the canal across Southern England that was dug to keep back Bonaparte’s hordes in the invasion that never took place. There is also the impressively masculine Cerne Abbas Giant, to which women once flocked when they wished to become pregnant. The mysterious Stonehenge also deserves its part in this book.

Some traditions have not lasted into modern times, such as wife selling, which was once fairly common and strangely, often with the consent of the wife herself.

The book takes a more serious turn when it examines the witch-hunting epidemic of the 17th century. Lightening the mood are the chapters on the so-called Hellfire Club and a look at English dragons. Did they exist?

From Robin Hood to highwaymen and smugglers, English folk tales take some very ruthless people and turn them into heroes that they most certainly were not. We also look at the Morris Dancers and the famous tale of Spring Heeled Jack - who or whatever he may have been.

Finally, there's a cheerful chapter that looks at pubs, which figure prominently in many English tales and are a part of modern culture all over the world today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*More Strange Scotland (Jack's Strange Tales Book 6)*



  






More Strange Scotland is a collection of anecdotes, facts, folklore and legends about the strangeness of that little nation on the western fringe of Europe.

From fairies to witches and the frightening water horses, Scotland has a host of legends. Add haunted castles, strange pub names and devilish people to the mix, sprinkle with Aberlour spirits and the mists of Skye and then open the book.

If ghostly bagpipers and unseen river monsters don’t scare you off, then you may revel in the stories from this most strange of all countries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Return of the Grizzly: Sharing the Range with Yellowstone's Top Predator *



  






*Conflicts arise when humans and grizzlies are forced into close quarters.*

The Yellowstone grizzly population has grown from an estimated 136 bears when first granted federal protection as a threatened species to as many as 1,000 grizzlies in a tri-state region today. No longer limited to remote wilderness areas, grizzlies now roam throughout the region—in state parks, school playgrounds, residential subdivisions, on farms and ranches, and in towns and cities throughout the region.

_Return of the Grizzly_ tells the story of the successful effort to recover this large carnivore, the policy changes and disputes between bear managers and bear advocates, and for the first time, provides insight to what recovery means for the people who now live with grizzlies across a broad landscape. From cowboys on horseback chased by a charging grizzly, and grizzlies claiming game animals downed by human hunters, to the numerous self-defense killing of grizzlies that occur each year, the manuscript examines increases in conflicts and human fatalities caused by grizzlies in this ecosystem inhabited by humans who live there year-round. Human–bear interactions, grizzly attacks and deaths, avoiding attacks, effects on agriculture, wildlife protesters, the consequences of bear habituation, and more are all covered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tracks: One Woman's Journey Across 1,700 Miles of Australian Outback*



  






*The incredible true story of one woman’s solo adventure across the Australian outback, accompanied by her faithful dog and four unpredictable camels.*

_I arrived in the Alice at five a.m. with a dog, six dollars and a small suitcase full of inappropriate clothes. . . . There are some moments in life that are like pivots around which your existence turns._

For Robyn Davidson, one of these moments comes at age twenty-seven in Alice Springs, a dodgy town at the frontier of the vast Australian desert. Davidson is intent on walking the 1,700 miles of desolate landscape between Alice Springs and the Indian Ocean, a personal pilgrimage with her dog—and four camels. _Tracks_ is the beautifully written, compelling true story of the author’s journey and the love/hate relationships she develops along the way: with the Red Centre of Australia; with aboriginal culture; with a handsome photographer; and especially with her lovable and cranky camels, Bub, Dookie, Goliath, and Zeleika.

Adapted into a critically acclaimed film starring Mia Wasikowska and Adam Driver, _Tracks_ is an unforgettable story that proves that anything is possible. Perfect for fans of Cheryl Strayed’s _Wild_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dance of Time: The Origins of the Calendar *



  






Did you know that the ancient Romans left sixty days of winter out of their calendar, considering these two months a dead time of lurking terror and therefore better left unnamed? That they had a horror of even numbers, hence the tendency for months with an odd number of days? That robed and bearded druids from the Celts stand behind our New Year’s figure of Father Time? That if Thursday is Thor’s day, then Friday belongs to his faithful wife, Freya, queen of the Norse gods? That the name Easter may derive from the Anglo-Saxon goddess of spring, Eostre, whose consort was a hare, our Easter Bunny? 

Three streams of history created the Western calendar—first from the Sumerians, then from the Celtic and Germanic peoples in the North, and finally from Palestine with the rise of Christianity. Michael Judge teases out the contributions of each stream to the shape of the calendar, to the days and holidays, and to associated lore. In them, he finds glimpses of a way of seeing before the mechanical time of clocks, when the rhythms of man and woman matched those of earth and sky, and the sacred was born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Academia Obscura: The Hidden Silly Side of Higher Education *



  






If you think the groves of academe are all stuffiness, elbow patches and greying old men... think again.

_Academia Obscura_ is an irreverent glimpse inside the ivory tower, exposing the eccentric and slightly unhinged world of university life. Take a trip through the spectrum of academic oddities and unearth the Easter eggs buried in peer reviewed papers, the weird and wonderful world of scholarly social media, and rats in underpants.

Procrastinating PhD student Glen Wright invites you to peruse his cabinet of curiosities and discover what academics get up to when no one's looking. Welcome to the hidden silly side of higher education.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fireball: Carole Lombard and the Mystery of Flight 3*



  






This expanded edition features newly uncovered information regarding Carole Lomard's bond-selling appearance in Indianapolis, the 2014 discovery of a plane crash victim's body at the Carole Lombard crash site, and an additional 16 pages of photographs. Taking a fresh look at Hollywood's "Queen of Screwball," this book presents a first-ever examination of the events that led to the shocking flight mishap that took her life on the side of a Nevada mountain in 1942. It also provides a day-by-day account of the struggles of Lombard's husband, Clark Gable, and other family, friends, and fans to cope with the tragedy. In effect, having just completed the first sale of war bonds and stamps in the nation following its entry into World War II, Lombard became the first Hollywood star to sacrifice her life in the War. The War Department offered Gable a funeral service with full military honors, but he refused it, knowing that his wife would not approve of such spectacle. Based on extensive research rather than gossip, this investigation further explores the lives of the 21 others on the plane, including 15 members of the U.S. Army Air Corps, and addresses one of the most enduring mysteries of World War II. On a clear night full of stars, with TWA's most experienced pilot at the controls of a 10-month-old aircraft under the power of two fully functioning engines, why did the flight crash into that Nevada mountainside? This gripping page-turner presents the story of the people on the plane, the friends and families left behind, and the heroic first responders who struggled up a mountain hoping to perform a miracle rescue. It is a story of accomplishment, bravery, sacrifice, and loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Valkyrie: The Uncensored Biography of Unity Mitford *



  






The first biography to reveal the full, intimate details of Unity Valkyrie Mitford's remarkable relationship with Adolf Hitler.

The remarkable and much-loved Mitford family has remained largely unrepentant concerning theirs and particularly Unity's enthusiastic support of Hitler, the Nazis, Oswald Mosley, and British fascism. But having initially encouraged and supported Unity's affair with Hitler, they subsequently insisted that she had in fact been a rather unintelligent, clumsy lump of a girl, whose virginal relationship with one of the most terrifying dictators of all time was a mere unrequited, romantic obsession. As this book will show, nothing could be further from the truth. Following further research and re-examination of the family's, friends', and journalists' often contradictory evidence, plus new information supplied by the author's own family and friends, readers will find that while Unity was, like Hitler, an extreme fantasist, there was in fact little of the juvenile romantic about her, and that she was, on the contrary, highly intelligent, free-spirited, and athletic. She was also the only Englishwoman who came close to being capable of changing the course of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trap (Reykjavik Noir trilogy)*



  






*When Sonja's son is kidnapped by her ruthless ex-husband, she's thrust back into the world of cocaine smuggling, but this time she's got a plan of her own... High-stakes jeopardy presides in book two of the dark and original, nail-bitingly fast-paced Reykjavik Noir trilogy...*

Happily settled in Florida, Sonja believes she's finally escaped the trap set by unscrupulous drug lords. But when her son Tomas is taken, she's back to square one ... and Iceland.

Her lover, Agla, is awaiting sentencing for financial misconduct after the banking crash, and Sonja refuses to see her. And that's not all ... Agla owes money to some extremely powerful men, and they'll stop at nothing to get it back.

With her former nemesis, customs officer Bragi, on her side, Sonja puts her own plan into motion, to bring down the drug barons and her scheming ex-husband, and get Tomas back safely. But things aren't as straightforward as they seem, and Sonja finds herself caught in the centre of a trap that will put all of their lives at risk...

Set in Reykjavik – still covered in the dust of the EyjafjallajÖkull volcanic eruption and the aftermath of the banking crisis – _Trap_ is an award-winning, deliciously dark and outstandingly original slice of Nordic Noir, from one of Iceland's finest crime writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cage (Reykjavik Noir trilogy Book 3)*



  






*Drugs, smuggling, big money and political intrigue in Iceland rally with love, passion, murder and betrayal until the winner takes all ... in the masterful, explosive conclusion to the award-winning ReykjavÍk Noir trilogy...* 

The prison doors slam shut behind Agla, when her sentence ends, but her lover Sonja is not there to meet her.

As a group of foreign businessmen tries to draw Agla into an ingenious fraud that stretches from Iceland around the world, Agla and her former nemesis, MarÍa find the stakes being raised at a terrifying speed.
Ruthless drug baron Ingimar will stop at nothing to protect his empire, but he has no idea about the powder keg he is sitting on in his own home.

At the same time, a deadly threat to Sonya and her family brings her from London back to Iceland, where she needs to settle scores with longstanding adversaries if she wants to stay alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Try Dying (Ty Buchanan Legal Thriller #1)*



  






*She was the woman he was going to marry...*

A man shoots his young wife to death. He drives to a freeway overpass, gets out, shoots himself, and drops 100 feet to the freeway below, crushing a Toyota Camry. Inside is an elementary school teacher named Jacqueline Dwyer, who dies at the scene.

Ty Buchanan is a hotshot lawyer. Jacqueline Dwyer was the woman he was going to marry.

Ty goes into a tailspin. And it gets worse when a mysterious man finds him at the funeral and says Jacqueline’s death may not have been an accident after all.

In fact, she may have been murdered.

Now Ty Buchanan will risk everything, including his skyrocketing career, to find out what really happened to the only woman he ever truly loved.

That is if he can stay alive. Because someone out there does not want him to know the truth.

From the high-rises of the city’s most powerful law firms to the mean streets of gangland L.A., Try Dying is a blistering thrill ride in the finest tradition of modern noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fake Truth (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 3) *



  






*The only thing more dangerous than fake news is fake truth in this exhilarating thriller by #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg.*

Author Ian Ludlow writes great adventures…but after helping Chinese movie star Wang Mei defect to the United States, he becomes the accidental hero of a real-life espionage thriller. Now he’s stuck with the actress—and suffering a nasty case of writer’s block—when he stumbles into a secret Russian plot using “fake news” to outrage Americans into believing a terrifying lie.

It’s up to Ian and Margo French, his researcher-turned-spy, to discover the connection between a barbaric drug lord in Mexico, a homicidal maniac in California, a rogue citizen army in Texas, a raging TV pundit in New York, and two dead tourists in Portugal…before the president of the United States makes a catastrophic mistake that could resurrect the Soviet Union.

The only weapon Ian has against the global conspiracy, and the assassins who are closing in on him, is his vivid imagination. If his story isn’t a killer thriller, he’s dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*State of Emergency (Jericho Quinn Thriller Book 3) *



  






*It’s countdown to Armageddon for an OSI agent in this thriller by theNew York Times-bestselling author of Stone Cross and Tom Clancy Code of Honor…*

Two agents, Russian and American, are brutally murdered. College students, working as drug mules, die gruesome deaths from radiation poisoning. Powerful dirty bombs explode minutes apart in San Francisco and St. Petersburg, Russia—slaughtering citizens and spreading blind panic throughout the world. But this is only a warning. _The next attack will be nuclear._

Enter Air Force OSI agent Jericho Quinn and his crack team of specialists. Their mission: track down the black-market arms dealer who masterminded the plot—with a Soviet-era suitcase-sized bomb—and dismantle them both. When the trail leads to South America, Quinn has to join the famous Dakar Rally, a 6,000-mile motorcycle run that's about to become the most dangerous race in history. It’s not the finish line they're racing for. It’s the fate of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hammerhead Ranch Motel (Serge Storms series Book 2) *



  






There's a different schemer or slimeball behind every door: cocaine duckpins who have survived only by the dumbest fortune, hard-luck gigolos desperate to score, undercover cops busting undercover cops who are running sting operations on undercover cops. And just down the row, local historian and spree killer Serge A. Storms -- who has stopped keeping up with his meds -- is still looking for a briefcase stuffed with five million dollars...and is now capable of wreaking more havoc than hurricane Rolando-berto, the big wind gathering force offshore, just waiting for the opportunity to blow everything straight to hell.

Pack up your bags and head south to sunny Florida. Leave your rational mind at home and come well armed. There's a room with your number on it at the _Hammerhead Ranch Motel._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Tim Dorsey Collection #2*



  






Five acid-splashed Florida capers in one great package! Prepare for the road trip of a lifetime with everyone's favorite serial killer, Serge A. Storms, in the New York Times bestselling series from the “compulsively irreverent and shockingly funny” (Boston Globe) Tim Dorsey. In CADILLAC BEACH, Serge A. Storms, the one-man crime spree, hits no speed bumps as he swings through Tampa, Disney World, and parts south before settling down in Miami Beach to team up with a former sidekick and launch his long-overdue offbeat travel service. Our overachieving antihero has a full to-do list, and he multitasks during the tourist juggernaut to battle the Palermo crime family, mystery assassins, local police, the FBI, the CIA, Fidel Castro, and telemarketers. Serge and his customers have become the hunted, hopscotching through a series of famous hotel rooms. But Serge tells them not to worry. He has a master plan, which is about to unfold in all of its insane glory . . . on Cadillac Beach! In TORPEDO JUICE, this time our lovable but maniacal hero is on a mission: Stay off police radar and reinvent himself. Naturally Serge makes a beeline to the Reinvention Capital of the United States, the Florida Keys, where nobody is who they seem to be and the freaks are the least of your worries. The perfect place for Serge to blend in! Unfortunately, some other less likable lunatics have latched on to the same idea, and the sheriff's fax machine keeps jamming because of all the APBs coming in like a storm front about to break... Lurking beneath paradise are many questions: Who is the mystery driver of the metallic green Trans Am? The brown Plymouth Duster with Ohio plates? What about the white Mercedes with tinted windows? In THE BIG BAMBOO, Serge finds time to resurrect his obsession with movies, particularly those showcasing his beloved home state. And he wants answers! Why aren't more films shot here? How come the ones that are stink so bad? And what's up with filming "Florida" scenes in California? Then there's the cryptic message from his grandfather, Sergio, telling him to go to Los Angeles to uncover a mysterious secret from the distant past. It's too much of a coincidence. It's fate. Naturally, Serge, accompanied by his substance-sustained sidekick, Coleman, must immediately hop a transcontinental flight to straighten out Hollywood once and for all. In HURRICANE PUNCH, our lovable, under-undermedicated dispenser of truth, justice, and trivia is back with a vengeance—just as his cherished home state is about to take a beating from a conga line of hurricanes bearing down on the peninsula. But as Serge and his burnout buddy Coleman go storm-chasing, bodies begin turning up at a disturbing rate, even by Florida standards. It looks like a serial killer is on the loose—another serial killer—which highly offends Serge's moral sensibilities. And he vows he'll stop at nothing to unmask his thrill-killing rival and make All Things Right—though Coleman's triathlete approach to the sport of polyabuse binging threatens to derail the mission more completely than the entire combined Sunshine State police community could ever hope to. In ATOMIC LOBSTER, Serge is back with a bullet, torn between homicide and souvenirs. So is Coleman, torn between getting hammered and getting more hammered. Then there's good ol' Jim Davenport, the E-Team, the Diaz Brothers, and Johnny Vegas, the Accidental Virgin, cranking up the fevered action as the pot boils over on a street called Lobster Lane. It's reunion time in the Sunshine State, and we're not just talking the family jamboree of that blood-soaked criminal clan, the McGraws, whose nastiest, meanest member is finally released from prison and heads south bent on revenge. On top of it all, the government is covering up a growing list of mysterious victims across Florida who may or may not be connected to a nefarious plot being hatched against national security.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Man With One of Those Faces (The Dublin Trilogy Book 1)*



  






The first time somebody tried to kill him was an accident. 

The second time was deliberate. 

Now Paul Mulchrone finds himself on the run with nobody to turn to except a nurse who has read one-too-many crime novels and a renegade copper with a penchant for violence. Together they must solve one of the most notorious crimes in Irish history . . . 

. . . or else they’ll be history. 

A Man With One of Those Faces is the first book in Caimh McDonnell's Dublin Trilogy, which melds fast-paced action with a distinctly Irish acerbic wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Riding the Iron Rooster: By Train Through China *



  






*The acclaimed travel writer chronicles a year of train travel across China in a revealing travelogue that “gives the reader much to relish and think about” (Publishers Weekly).*

The author of the train travel classics _The Great Railway Bazaar_ and _The Old Patagonian Express_, takes to the rails once again in this account of his epic journey through China. The always irascible, infectiously curious author “is in top form as he describes the barren deserts of Mongolia and Xinjiang, the ice forests of Manchuria and the dry hills of Tibet. He captures their otherworldly, haunting appearances perfectly. He is also right on target when he talks about the ugliness of China's poorly planned, hastily built cities” (Mark Salzman, _The New York Times_).

Theroux hops aboard a train as part of a tour group in London and sets out for China's border. He then spends a year traversing the country, where he pieces together a fascinating snapshot of a unique moment in history. From sweeping and desolate natural landscapes to the dense metropolises of Shanghai, Beijing, and Canton, Theroux offers an unforgettable portrait of a magnificent land and an extraordinary people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mortuary Confidential:: Undertakers Spill the Dirt*



  






*From scary to heartwarming and hilarious, an assortment of behind-the-scenes, true stories about life as an undertaker.*

From shoot-outs at funerals to dead men screaming and runaway corpses, undertakers have plenty of unusual stories to tell—and a special way of telling them.

In this macabre and moving compilation, funeral directors across the country share their most embarrassing, jaw-dropping, irreverent, and deeply poignant stories about life at death’s door. Discover what scares them and what moves them to tears. Learn about rookie mistakes and why death sometimes calls for duct tape.

Enjoy tales of the dearly departed spending eternity naked from the waist down and getting bottled and corked—in a wine bottle. And then meet their families—the weepers, the punchers, the stolidly dignified, and the ones who deliver their dead mother in a pickup truck.

If there’s one thing undertakers know, it’s that death drives people crazy. These are the best “bodies of work” from America’s darkest profession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Trial of Lizzie Borden*



  






*WINNER OF THE NEW ENGLAND SOCIETY BOOK AWARD

In Cara Robertson’s “enthralling new book,” The Trial of Lizzie Borden, “the reader is to serve as judge and jury” (The New York Times). Based on twenty years of research and recently unearthed evidence, this true crime and legal history is the “definitive account to date of one of America’s most notorious and enduring murder mysteries” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

When Andrew and Abby Borden were brutally hacked to death in Fall River, Massachusetts, in August 1892, the arrest of the couple’s younger daughter Lizzie turned the case into international news and her murder trial into a spectacle unparalleled in American history. Reporters flocked to the scene. Well-known columnists took up conspicuous seats in the courtroom. The defendant was relentlessly scrutinized for signs of guilt or innocence. Everyone—rich and poor, suffragists and social conservatives, legal scholars, and laypeople—had an opinion about Lizzie Borden’s guilt or innocence. Was she a cold-blooded murderess or an unjustly persecuted lady? Did she or didn’t she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The History Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *


  






*Travel thousands of years into our past and discover the significant events that shaped the world as we know it.*

This book includes short, descriptive explanations of key ideas, themes, and events of world history that are easy to understand. Explore topics such as the founding of Baghdad, the colonization of the Americas, and the inception of Buddhism without complicated jargon.


This book is part of DK's award-winning _Big Ideas Simply Explained_ educational series that uses witty graphics and engaging descriptions to enlighten readers.

Don't stop at American history, explore the world! This book is full of fun facts from the human story, going as far back as the origins of our species to space exploration today. Discover all things revolution, from the French to the digital, including the rise of the internet.

Enjoy short and sweet biographies of some of the most important thinkers and leaders throughout history, like Martin Luther, Charles Darwin, and Nelson Mandela. You'll learn who said famous historical quotes, and what they really meant when they said it.

*Big Ideas*

This is a modern twist on the good old-fashioned encyclopedia, now easier to follow with diagrams, mind maps, and timelines. Step-by-step diagrams will have you reviewing your ideas about history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War's End: An Eyewitness Account of America's Last Atomic Mission*



  






On August 9, 1945, on the tiny island of Tinian in the South Pacific, a twenty-five-year-old American Army Air Corps major named Charles W. Sweeney climbed aboard a B-29 Superfortress in command of his first combat mission, one devised specifically to bring a long and terrible war to a necessary conclusion. In the belly of his bomber, _Bock's Car_, was a newly developed, fully armed weapon that had never been tested in a combat situation. It was a weapon capable of a level of destruction never before dreamed of in the history of the human race, a bomb whose terrifying aftershock would ultimately determine the direction of the twentieth century and change the world forever.
The last military officer to command an atomic mission, Major General Charles W. Sweeney has the unique distinction of having been an integral part of both the Hiroshima and the Nagasaki bombing runs. Now updated with a new epilogue from the co-author, his book is an extraordinary chronicle of the months of careful planning and training; the setbacks, secrecy, and snafus; and the nerve-shattering final seconds and the astonishing aftermath of what is arguably the most significant single event in modern history: the employment of an atomic weapon during wartime.
The last military officer to command an atomic mission, Major General Charles W. Sweeney has the unique distinction of having been an integral part of both the Hiroshima and the Nagasaki bombing runs. His book is an extraordinary chronicle of the months of careful planning and training; the setbacks, secrecy, and snafus; and the nerve-shattering final seconds and the astonishing aftermath of what is arguably the most significant single event in modern history: the employment of an atomic weapon during wartime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Animals in the Great War (Images of War)*



  






Tails from the Great War throws a spot light on the experience of creatures great and small during the First World War, vividly telling their stories through the incredible archival images of the Mary Evans Picture Library. The enduring public interest in Michael Morpurgos tale of the war horse reveals an enthusiasm for the animal perspective on war, but what of the untold stories of the war dog, the trench rat or even the ships pig? Through unrivaled access to rarely seen illustrated wartime magazines, books and postcards, discover the sea lions who were trained to detect submarines, and witness the carcass of the 61ft mine-destroying wonder whale. Meet the dog that brought a sailor back from the brink of death, and inspired a Hollywood legend. See how depictions of animals were powerfully manipulated by the propaganda machine on both sides, and how the presence of animals could bring much needed and even lifesaving companionship and cheer amid the carnage of war. As the centenary of the Great War is commemorated all over the world, take a timely journey via the lens of Mary Evans wartime images, and marvel at the often overlooked but significant contribution and experience of animals at war. By turns astonishing, heart-warming and occasionally downright bizarre, Tails from the Great War champions the little-known story of the bison, the chameleon, the canary et al in wartime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Naval Warfare in the English Channel, 1939–1945 *



  






From the year 1066 the English Channel has provided Great Britain with a natural defensive barrier, but never more than in the early days of World War Two. This book relates how the Royal Navy defended that vital seaway throughout the war. From the early days of the Dover Patrols, through the traumas of the Dunkirk evacuation, the battles of the Channel convoys; the war against the E-boats and U-boats; the tragic raids at Dieppe and St Nazaire; the escape of the German battle-fleet; coastal convoys; the Normandy landings and the final liberation of the Channel Islands. Many wartime photographs, charts and tables add to this superb account of this bitterly contested narrow sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Eagles: US Fighter Pilots in the RAF 1939–1945 (Images of War)*



  






American Eagles provides a photographic snapshot of the lives of the American fighter pilots who volunteered their services during World War II, as well as the Spitfires and Hurricanes they flew. Keen to help Britain stem the spread of Fascism, or perhaps seeking adventure in a foreign land, a number of American citizens defied the wishes of their government by crossing the border into Canada and subsequently sailing to Britain to join the Royal Air Force. Some were prewar civilian pilots, others were rich playboys and a few were already serving in the RAF when war was declared. Men such as Don Blakeslee, Billy Fiske, 'Gus' Daymond and Jim Dunn, as well as many other notable pilots are featured in this volume, in photographs that have been carefully sourced from official and private archives across the globe. Each image has a detailed caption, chronicling the wartime exploits of the elite 'band of brothers' known as the American Eagles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wehrmacht Experience in Russia*



  






This titanic and thoroughly comprehensive study of the German experience in Russia is the definitive single volume study of Hitler’s War In The East. It incorporates the entire text of The Wehrmacht In Russia written by Emmy Award winning author Bob Carruthers in conjunction with the late Professor John Erickson, author of The Road To Stalingrad and The Road to Berlin. Also featured are dozens of new interviews with the remaining survivors of the war in Russia, encompassing the last testimony of the veterans of the Wehrmacht-Heer and the Luftwaffe. These unique primary sources are complemented by dozens of rare photographs and long forgotten material, based entirely on interviews with the senior German officers who participated in the war, as originally published by the US Army Historical Records Section in the 1950’s.
The result is a comprehensive and masterful overview of the reality of the war in the east encompassing the weapons, tactics, battles, tanks and aircraft alongside masterful explanations of the strategic and operational aspects, all of which dovetail seamlessly with the view from the trenches in the form of the recollections of the memoirs of the front line veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Tactics On the Eastern Front - The Illustrated Edition (Eastern Front From Primary Sources)*



  






Fully illustrated with maps, photographs and contemporary illustrations, this authoritative and informative book describes the different phases of the German campaign in Russia from the lightning Blitzkrieg to headlong retreat. The influence of terrain, climatic and weather conditions effected operations, and tested the strengths and weaknesses of the officers and men who fought on the Russian front.

These personal narratives describe the Russian soldier, his equipment and his combat methods under a variety of circumstances and conditions as seen by the German fighting patrols, and include in-depth reports on tank battles, partisan warfare, combat in the Taiga and fighting across the frozen tundra. The desperate conditions of fighting men encircled by the enemy, suffering a lack of equipment and ammunition, and loss of officers, show the mettle of the German soldier at the smallest unit level.

All the actions within this book are based on German source material and are fascinating reading to anyone interested in combat on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Combined Round the Clock Bombing Offensive: Attacking Nazi Germany (Images of War)*



  






In World War Two, the most effective fighting units were usually small submarine crews, infantry platoons, commandos, and bomber crews. Of these it could be said that the men who crewed the bombers caused more damage to the enemy and had a greater impact on the outcome of the conflict than any number of the rest. Most of the aircrews were volunteers (in the RAF, they all were), intelligent, fit, and highly trained. Each knew he was essential to the team; he knew that a mistake by anyone could mean the death of all. Their interdependence was a welding influence. This library of rare archive photography provides a pictorial history with which to better understand the true extent of Allied operations during the second half of the Second World War, after America had fused its allegiance and the Allied contingent fired itself up for a reactionary attack against Nazi Germany, following a series of defeats and setbacks at their hands during the first half of the war. First-hand accounts from both American and British bomber pilots feature. An account of the dramatic attack at Peenemunde is included as well as a host of accounts of the 3 December 1943 RAF bombing raid on Berlin. They work to create a real sense of precisely what 'round the clock' actually meant, as these concentrated attacks drained pilots of every ounce of energy they possessed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Royal Air Force in the Cold War, 1950–1970 (Images of War) *



  






Soon after the Second world War, wartime allies became Cold War adversaries, and by 1950 the perceived threat of a Soviet strike on Western Europe or Britain dominated military planning. For the next forty years, the Royal Air Force was in the front-line of the Cold War. In Britain and Germany, light bomber crews exercised in preparation for a future conflict, while interceptor pilots stood by ready to counter incursions by Soviet aircraft. Between 1956 and 1969, the elite crews of the iconic V-Force of nuclear bombers trained to perform the ultimate mission, striking targets deep in the heart of Russia. Protecting British interests overseas, personnel at stations across the Middle East and Far East were regularly engaged in supporting operations during the many colonial conflicts which occurred throughout the 1950s and 1960s.Undertaking these duties were new British-designed aircraft introduced to squadrons from the early–1950s. The names of these extraordinary aircraft, which included the Hunter, Lightning, Vulcan and Canberra, became synonymous with the Cold War.In this book, Ian Proctor uses over 150 highly evocative colour images from a single remarkable Air Ministry collection to portray the RAF and its personnel between 1950 and 1970. He provides a selected insight into service life, the aircraft, recruitment and training, and the operations and exercises undertaken by the RAF during a twenty year period of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hawksbill Station*



  






*A “dark, restrained, and powerful” mirror of current politics from the Science Fiction Grand Master (Science Fiction Ruminations).*

In the barren landscape of the late Cambrian period, a penal colony sits high above the ocean on the east coast of what would become the United States. The men—political prisoners—have been sent from the twenty-first century on a one-way ticket to a lifetime of exile. Their lonely existence has taken its toll . . .

Jim Barrett was once the physically imposing leader of an underground movement dedicated to toppling America’s totalitarian government. Now he is nothing but a crippled old man, the camp’s de facto ruler due to his seniority. His mind is still sharp, having yet to succumb to the psychosis that claims more and more men each day. So when a new prisoner is transported to the colony—a startlingly young and suspiciously apolitical man—Barrett’s instincts go on high alert.

As Barrett reminisces about his revolutionary past, he uncovers the new prisoner’s secrets—and faces a shocking revelation that thrusts him into a future he never dreamed possible . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Transference*



  






Banished to the desert planet Eridania and serving a life-sentence for thievery, Barrabas Madzimure toils underground. Slaves to the Church and the will of its prophet Jovian, a charismatic figurehead who rules everything on Earth, Madzimure and his cohorts dig endlessly for the substance eridanium—the source of Jovian’s alien power.

But Madzimure can no longer keep his secret. Facing execution, he claims to have once been Thaniel Kilraven, transferred decades earlier into the body of Madzimure against his will. Under interrogation the stories of both men are revealed, and we learn the terrible fate of the long thought dead Kilraven family.

Madzimure escapes and sets a course for home, knowing the only way to save what’s left of the Kilraven name and confront his destiny—and Jovian—is by facing them head on. But the horrific truths he finds on Earth might be the undoing of all mankind. What if everything humanity believed about civilization was a lie? Will anything or anyone be left from the fallout?

The story of a grim personal mission, _Transference_ takes the reader on a heart-racing journey through rebellion, revenge, and revelation by way of the soul's search for identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Enter a Murderer (Roderick Alleyn Book 2) *



  






*A policeman in the audience sees an all-too-real death scene on a London stage: “Good enough to satisfy the most critical reader of detective stories.” —The New York Times*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has been invited to an opening night, a new play in which two characters quarrel and then struggle for a gun, with predictably sad results. Even sadder, the gun was not, in fact, loaded with blanks. And when it comes to interviewing witnesses, actors can be a deceptive lot . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Overture to Death (Roderick Alleyn Book  *



  






*A local busybody is silenced for good in this tale by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery” (Kirkus Reviews).*

In their Dorset village, neither Miss Campanula nor her friend Miss Prentice are known as lovable little old ladies. They’re waspish, gossiping snobby little old ladies, passionate only about their amateur theatrical productions, their narrowly defined opinions about how everyone else should behave . . ..and, perhaps, about the local vicar. But could one of them have been sufficiently unpleasant to provoke a murderer? For Miss Campanula has perished on her piano bench—and it’s unclear whether Miss Prentice may have been the actual intended victim . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Final Curtain (Roderick Alleyn Book 14) *



  






*A Shakespearean actor shuffles off his mortal coil in this “skillfully wrought” country-house mystery (The New York Times).*

Sir Henry Ancred, a celebrated Shakespearean actor, has arranged to have his portrait painted by Agatha Troy, wife of Inspector Roderick Alleyn. But when Ancred is killed at his own birthday party, leaving behind a family full of suspects, Troy’s work ends and Inspector Alleyn’s begins . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night at the Vulcan (Roderick Alleyn Book 16)*



  






*“The theatre plays backdrop to romance and murder . . . Good reading.” —Kirkus Reviews (starred review)*

Newly arrived from New Zealand and in need of funds, Martyn Tarne takes a job as a dresser to the Vulcan Theater’s leading lady. Along with a paycheck, this also provides her with a ringside seat to the backstage circus—and the eventual murder that occurs on opening night. Inspector Alleyn is soon called to solve the case and put a stop to all the drama . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hand in Glove (Roderick Alleyn Book 22) *



  






*A deadly dull man is now just plain dead in this novel by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery.” —Kirkus Reviews*

One has to admit that the timing was peculiar. No one could doubt that Mr. Percival Pyke Period was genuinely distraught to hear that his neighbor, Harry Cartell, had turned up dead in a ditch. But how is it that Mr. Percival Pyke came to write the letter of condolence before the body was found? And how is it that Mr. Cartell came to inspire such violence? Yes he was boring, yes he was stuffy, but who would kill a man for the crime of being a bad conversationalist? If tediousness has become grounds for murder, Inspector Alleyn shudders to think of the body count to come . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in the Queen's Armes (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*The Skeleton Detective puzzles over the theft of an ancient bit of bone—and a student’s murder—in this novel by the Edgar Award–winning author of Switcheroo.*

Anthropology professor Gideon Oliver would prefer to keep his mind on his beautiful new bride Julie during their English honeymoon, but one intrusive question will not stop nagging at him: Who would want to steal a thirty‑thousand‑year‑old parieto‑occipital calvarial fragment?

Yet someone has lifted this chunk of prehistoric human skull from a musty museum in Dorchester. Then, thirty miles away, an archaeology student is murdered, increasing tension and suspicion at a dig that had already seethed with suspicion, rivalry, and mistrust. Could there be a connection between a hot bone and a cold‑blooded murder? Gideon is called on by the police to apply the unique skills for which the media have named him “the Skeleton Detective,” and he reluctantly agrees. Before he is done, his sleuthing will lead him to another murder and will—in the most literal and terrifying manner imaginable—sic the dogs on him, putting Gideon himself, and Julie as well, in mortal danger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Detonator*



  






Ike Singer is a demolitions expert, or "master blaster". He is second to none at his craft, knows every type of explosive known to man, and is the one everyone turns to when they need a safe, controlled explosion. Despite being at the very top of his profession, a personal mistake that led to catastrophe nearly brought Ike's life to ruin. He has spent every day since atoning for that sin and trying to piece his family back together. And after a great deal of work and soul-searching, Ike believes he has finally moved on.

Until now.

Just when he believes he has found peace, Ike is targeted by a brilliant psychopath bent on systematically destroying his life. But Ike isn’t some random target: this grudge runs deeper than a landmine’s crater. Ike must use every resource in his arsenal to prevent this killer's vengeance, and be willing to sacrifice everything to save his family and his life before the timer hits zero. Because just when you think the past is behind you, you realize the fuse has been lit this whole time...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Perplexity (The Pepperman Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*What happens when a mistake from the past threatens to derail the future?*

Retired pro football player Jim Pepperman is about to lose everything to the secret he’s locked down for eleven years—that he got into a bar fight with a stranger and might’ve left him for dead. It doesn’t really matter that it was self-defense. Nightmares are stealing Jim’s sanity, guilt is carving out pieces of his soul, and his silence is driving a wedge between him and his wife. Desperate to confess, he visits his dad’s grave and tells the only person he can. When Jim is almost shot leaving the cemetery and letters threatening his life show up, he begins to wonder if someone has finally discovered what happened that night.
Ex-Air Force Colonel Sean Halpin is an intelligent, meticulous, special investigator for the Newark Police Department. Assigned to Jim’s case, it’s Halpin’s job to sift through clues that make no sense. As the threats escalate, he’s put on a countdown to uncover the real story before it’s too late. But his top two suspects have iron-clad alibis, and Jim may be covering up the crucial evidence Halpin needs to save his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Panic Point (The Pepperman Mystery Series Book 2) *



  






*When the love of his life goes missing, he'll risk everything to find her.*

After Earl’s bride vanishes in the Smoky Mountains on their honeymoon, the former Navy SEAL is certain she’s been abducted. Worse, a storm has washed away any potential evidence, and with nothing to go on, the park rangers call off the official search. Then another woman disappears in the same area. Can one last lead help Earl find Morgan before he loses her forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Blue Ring (A Creasy novel Book 3) *



  






Creasy, a veteran mercenary, had found solitude on a small, Mediterranean island, far from the violent conflicts of his past profession.

That solitude is broken when he is confronted by Juliet, a thirteen-year-old heroin addict whose life has been almost destroyed by 'The Blue Ring', a powerful, worldwide cartel dealing in drugs, prostitution and the use of Satanism to pursue their ends. Now Creasy Has a new mission: to hunt down the evil men who trade in death and degradation ... and destroy their paymaster, the evil genius at the centre of an international web of corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Horn (A Creasy novel Book 4)*



  






In Zimbabwe a young American woman is shot dead by a sniper at her camp on the bank of the Zambezi River. In Hong Kong, Lucy Kwok, a Chinese air hostess, returns from Tokyo to find her father, mother and brother have been brutally murdered. The killings are linked — to Africa.

Ex-mercenary Creasy is hired to find the American woman's killers, and when Lucy Kwok discovers that the truth behind her family's death also lies in Zimbabwe, a fateful meeting is set in motion.

Ranging from the African bush to the backstreets of Hong Kong, Black Horn is a towering story of violence, vengeance and a love born of danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Water: The Epic Struggle for Wealth, Power, and Civilization*



  






In _Water_, esteemed journalist Steven Solomon describes a terrifying—and all too real—world in which access to fresh water has replaced oil as the primary cause of global conflicts that increasingly emanate from drought-ridden, overpopulated areas of the world. Meticulously researched and undeniably prescient, _Water_ is a stunningly clear-eyed action statement on what Robert F Kennedy, Jr. calls “the biggest environmental and political challenge of our time.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sparta: Fall of a Warrior Nation*



  






*The author of Sparta: Rise of a Warrior Nation continues his revealing history of the Ancient Greek city-state in this chronicle of its decline and defeat.*

Universally admired in 479 BC, the Spartans became masters of the Greek world by 402 BC, only for their state to collapse in the next generation. What went wrong? Was the fall of Sparta inevitable? In _Sparta: Fall of a Warrior Nation_, Philip Matyszak examines the political blunders and failures of leadership which combined with unresolved social issues to bring down the nation—even as its warriors remained invincible on the battlefield.

The Spartans believed their society was above the changes sweeping their world. And by resisting change, they were doomed to be overwhelmed by it. But the Spartans refused to accept total defeat, and for many years their city exercised influence far beyond its size and population. This is a chronicle of political failure—one rich in heroes, villains, epic battles and political skullduggery. But it is also a lesson in how to go down fighting. Even with the Roman legions set to overwhelm their city, the Spartans never gave up


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Real Odessa: How Perón Brought the Nazi War Criminals to Argentina *



  






*The history of President Peron’s conspiracy to protect Nazi war criminals: “a chilling, detailed story of one of Argentina’s most shameful secrets” (Foreign Affairs).*

It has long been known that, after the Allied victory of World War II, Adolf Eichmann, Josef Mengele, Erich Priebke and many other Nazi war criminals found refuge in Argentina. In this book, Argentinian historian Uki Goni reveals the complex networks that made their escapes possible—and demonstrates that the operation was organized with the enthusiastic support of President Juan Peron. Even at this late date, when so much is known about the complicity of the Catholic Church and Allied intelligence agencies in the flight of the Nazis, Goni’s historical revelations are truly shocking.

This edition of _The Real Odessa_ includes a revised introduction and conclusion, with a new afterword containing material that focuses on the Vatican’s complicity in providing sanctuary for war criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Escort: The Battle of the Atlantic*



  






This is the story of one man’s war and of the Royal Navy’s escort vessels — trawlers, corvettes and destroyers — that guarded Britain’s ocean life-lines across the Atlantic against the ravaging forays of U-Boats and surface raiders.

This highly acclaimed firsthand account of convoy escort operations in the North Atlantic from 1939 to 1945 is based on Rayner's astonishing war record.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Wedemeyer Reports! *



  






As the chief planner for General Marshall, and co-author of the Victory Plan, General Wedemeyer had a truly significant hand in shaping and directing the Allied War effort against the Fascist powers. In these brilliant, excellently written memoirs he reveals the planning and execution of Grand Strategy on a global scale that toppled Hitler, Mussolini and Tojo.

““The Second World War,” says historian Walter Millis, “was administered.”...As a war planner in Washington from 1940 into 1943 I was intimately involved in an attempt to see the war whole—and even after I had moved on to Asia, where I served successively on Lord Louis Mountbatten’s staff in India and as U.S. commander in the China Theater, I was still close to the problems of adapting Grand Strategy to a conflict of global dimensions.

It was inevitable, then, that the subject of Grand Strategy should predominate in this book. I was not deprived of my own share of war experience from close up, but my most strenuous battles were those of the mind—of trying, as we in Washington’s planning echelons saw it, to establish a correct and meaningful Grand Strategy which would have resulted in a fruitful peace and a decent post-war world.

There were many obstacles in the way of developing a meaningful strategy, of assuring that our abundant means, material and spiritual, would be used to achieve worthy human ends. First, there was the pervasive influence of the Communists, who had their own plans for utilizing the war as a springboard to world domination. Second, there was the obstinacy of that grand old man, Winston Churchill, who, as we soldiers felt, could never reconcile his own concepts of Grand Strategy with sound military decisions. Because we had to contend with the machinations of Stalin on the one hand and with the bulldog tenacity of Churchill on the other, this book has had to be harsh in some of its personal assessments.”-Foreword


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The New Dealers' War: FDR and the War Within World War II*



  






Acclaimed historian Thomas Fleming brings to life the flawed and troubled FDR who struggled to manage WWII. Starting with the leak to the press of Roosevelt's famous Rainbow Plan, then spiraling back to FDR's inept prewar diplomacy with Japan, and his various attempts to lure Japan into an attack on the U.S. Fleet in the Pacific, Fleming takes the reader inside the incredibly fractious struggles and debates that went on in Washington, the nation, and the world as the New Dealers, led by FDR, strove to impose their will on the conduct of the War. Unlike the familiar yet idealized FDR of Doris Kearns Goodwin's_ No Ordinary Time_, the reader encounters a Roosevelt in remorseless decline, battered by ideological forces and primitive hatreds which he could not handle-and frequently failed to understand-some of them leading to unimaginable catastrophe. Among FDR's most dismaying policies, Fleming argues, were an insistence on "unconditional surrender" for Germany (a policy that perhaps prolonged the war by as many as two years, leaving millions more dead) and his often uncritical embrace of and acquiescence to Stalin and the Soviets as an ally. For many Americans, Franklin Delano Roosevelt is a beloved, heroic, almost mythic figure, if not for the "big government" that was spawned under his New Deal, then certainly for his leadership through the War. The New Dealers' War paints a very different portrait of this leadership. It is sure to spark debate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spitfire Pilot: A Personal Account of the Battle of Britain*



  






"Spitfire Pilot" was written in 1940 in the heat of battle when the RAF stood alone against the might of Hitler's Third Reich. It is a tremendous personal account of one of the fiercest and most idealised air conflicts - the Battle of Britain - seen through the eyes of a pilot of the famous 609 Squadron, which shot down over 100 planes in that epic contest.

David Moore Crook, DFC (1914 - 1944) was a British fighter pilot and flying ace of the Second World War.

After attending the University of Cambridge, he was mobilised as part of the Royal Auxiliary Air Force on the outbreak of war. Flying the Spitfire Crook participated in the Battle of Britain, flying with No. 609 Squadron RAF (at the time this was a squadron of the Auxiliary Air Force). He initially joined the squadron on 22 September 1938 as an acting pilot officer, this rank was confirmed on 4 May 1940, and later further back-dated to 9 December 1939. He destroyed a Junkers Ju 87 of Sturzkampfgeschwader 77 (StG 77) on 9 July, and a Jagdgeschwader 53 (JG 53) Messerschmitt Bf 109 on 13 August. On 15 August 1940, he mistakenly shot down a Blenheim fighter, although the crew was only slightly injured. Two Bf 109's were claimed on 30 September 1940.

Flying Spitfire IX EN662 on 18 December 1944 on a high level photographic sortie, Crook was seen to dive into the sea near Aberdeen. He was officially listed as missing in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Women Who Wrote the War: The Compelling Story of the Path-breaking Women War Correspondents of World War II*




  






Here’s how a hundred brave American women left their families and entered the combat-zone to chronicle what they saw. Nancy Sorel’s portrait pays homage to these unsung heroes. They came from Boston, New York, Milwaukee, and St. Louis; from Yakima, Washington; Austin, Texas; and Sioux City, Iowa; from San Francisco and all points east. They left comfortable homes and safe surroundings for combat-zone duty. As women war correspondents, they brought to the battlefields of World War II a fresh optic, and reported back home what they witnessed with a new sensibility. Their experience was at once wide-ranging and intimate, devastating at one moment, heartwarming the next.

In their ranks we encounter world-famous photojournalist Margaret Bourke-White, the only Western photographer to cover the Nazi invasion of the USSR; Martha Gellhorn, writer and wife of Ernest Hemingway, who presciently reported on the menace of fascism; _The New Yorker_’s Janet Flanner, recording the bleak realities of life in post-liberation France; and Marguerite Higgins, who dared enter the concentration camp at Dachau just ahead of the American army. In her graphic, seamless narrative, Nancy Sorel weaves together the lives and times of these gutsy, incomparable women, assuring them their rightful place in this century’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jungvolk: The Story of a Boy Defending Hitler's Third Reich*



  






*“An extraordinary account of a young boy caught up in the middle of a war . . . frank and even funny at times . . . utterly absorbing” (Books Monthly).*

This is the wartime memoir of a boy named Will, who happened to be the nephew of the head of Nazi Germany’s intelligence agency. The author, only ten years old when the war began, became a helper at the local Luftwaffe flak battery, fetching ammunition. It was exciting work for Will, a member of the “Jungvolk,” and by the end of the war, he had become expert at judging attacks. As fighter raids increased in frequency, he noted that the pilots became less skilled.

Gehlen’s town was repeatedly bombed, and he often had to help with the wreckage or to pull survivors from basements. He witnessed more death than a child ever should; nevertheless, his flak battery continued firing until US tanks were almost on top of the position.

In this book, Gehlen provides an intimate glimpse of the chaos, horror, and black humor of life just behind the front lines. As seen through the eyes of a child who was expert in aircraft identification and bomb weights, food-rationing and tank types, one encounters a view of life inside Hitler’s wartime Reich that is both fascinating and rare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Complete Grimm Chronicles (The Grimm Chronicles Box Set)*



  






Once upon a time, a pair of brothers used magic to bring their fairy tales to life.

Now they’re everywhere, hiding in plain sight. A dwarf running a company that brainwashes clients. A wicked stepmother operating a twisted orphanage where nothing is as it seems. A magic fish who grants wishes … at a cost.

And a prince whose nightly hunger must be satisfied with blood.

The nightmares haunt 18-year-old Alice Goodenough. Every night, she sees the creatures unleashed by the Brothers Grimm. Every day, she hunts them down. Armed only with a magic pen and a trusty sidekick named Br’er Rabbit, Alice must use all her wits to vanquish the evil. Her wits … and a very sharp sword.

But there are no guarantees. No second chances. With each new creature she vanquishes, Alice’s nightmares grow more horrific. The Corruption is spreading. She will either vanquish the malevolent evil for good, or she’ll die.

And Alice is not the first to wield the magic pen. Will she succeed or will evil kill her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bloodchild: And Other Stories*



  






*Six extraordinary stories from the author of Kindred, a master of modern science fiction—including a Hugo and Nebula award–winning novella.*

Octavia E. Butler’s classic “Bloodchild,” winner of both the Nebula and Hugo awards, anchors this collection of incomparable stories and essays. “Bloodchild” is set on a distant planet where human children spend their lives preparing to become hosts for the offspring of the alien Tlic. Sometimes the procedure is harmless, but often it is not. Also included is the Hugo Award–winning “Speech Sounds,” about a near future in which humans must adapt after an apocalyptic event robs them of their ability to speak. “The Evening and the Morning and the Night,” another esteemed title in this collection, is a Nebula Award finalist. In these pages, Butler shows us life on Earth and amongst the stars, telling her tales with characteristic imagination and clarity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stampede*



  






Sheriff Jed Morgan thinks his life is about to get a lot quieter when he gets voted out of office in a bought-and-paid for election rigged by his family’s long-time nemesis Arnie Williams. But when the new railroad comes to town and Jed's neighbors, the Crawfords at the Bar C ranch, have their water poisoned and Arnie Williams’ hands try to stampede their cattle, Jed begins to find that his lawman days were far from over. As Cora Crawford's romantic interest in Jed mysteriously cools with no explanation, and a hard man with a limp and a long gun comes to town and takes an interest in the Bar C, Jed begins to suspect that the Crawfords' troubles -- and perhaps even the stampede that killed Jed's own family years before -- might be connected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Legend of Perley Gates (A Perley Gates Western Book 1) *



  






*From the national bestselling authors, the fiery saga introducing Perley Gates, a legend born out of the brutality and violence of the American West…
*
He’s the son of a cattle rancher. A restless young dreamer who, under normal circumstances, would follow in his father’s footsteps. Normal, however, is not his style. Like his famous grandfather and namesake Perley Gates—a hell-raising mountain man with a heavenly name—young Perley wants adventure, excitement, and freedom. And like his grandfather before him, he will find his dream—in the untamed wilds of a lawless frontier. That dream, though, might just become a nightmare . . .

After his father’s death, Perley strikes out on his own. His first order of business is to track down the grandfather whose name he shares. When he crosses into Oklahoma Territory, young Perley discovers that the trail is full of dead ends—and near-death encounters. Hostile Indians, wanted outlaws, and bloodthirsty killers are just a few of the dangers waiting for him. And the closer he gets to finding the original Perley Gates, the closer he comes to meeting his Maker at the fabled gates they’re named for . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lighthouse Keeper's Daughter: A Novel *



  






From _The New York Times _bestselling author of _The Girl Who Came Home_ comes a historical novel inspired by true events, and the extraordinary female lighthouse keepers of the past two hundred years.

_“They call me a heroine, but I am not deserving of such accolades. I am just an ordinary young woman who did her duty.”_

1838: Northumberland, England. Longstone Lighthouse on the Farne Islands has been Grace Darling’s home for all of her twenty-two years. When she and her father rescue shipwreck survivors in a furious storm, Grace becomes celebrated throughout England, the subject of poems, ballads, and plays. But far more precious than her unsought fame is the friendship that develops between Grace and a visiting artist. Just as George Emmerson captures Grace with his brushes, she in turn captures his heart.

1938: Newport, Rhode Island. Nineteen-years-old and pregnant, Matilda Emmerson has been sent away from Ireland in disgrace. She is to stay with Harriet, a reclusive relative and assistant lighthouse keeper, until her baby is born. A discarded, half-finished portrait opens a window into Matilda’s family history. As a deadly hurricane approaches, two women, living a century apart, will be linked forever by their instinctive acts of courage and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chocolate Magic Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 1 to 7 *



  






*Seven Cozy Mysteries by author Olivia Swift

Create your own magical moment! Grab a coffee and some chocolate while you dive into these cozy mysteries!*

FREE in Kindle Unlimited

The Chocolate Magic Cozy Mystery books have happily-ever-after endings. No cliff-hangers. Although each book can be read as a stand-alone, the reader’s experience is enhanced by reading the books in order.

_The Chocolate Magic Café_ – *The beginning.* - Successful chocolatier Magda Caraganic decides to convert an old stable into a chocolate shop and café. The work sparks off spirit activity marked by the appearance of a mysterious ghost cat. At the same time Magda’s beautiful Birman cat, Crystal, starts to act strangely. *This is a story of friendship, friendly ghosts, cats, chocolate and true love.*

_Spirit Magic_ - *A light-hearted, entertaining tale with a happily-ever-after ending!* - When Magda decides to make some extra-special truffles using imported whisky, strange events start to occur. Her cat, Crystal, always seems to sense when things aren’t quite right. As Magda and her fiancée Sam plan their wedding, they are plagued by a strongminded Scottish spirit.

_Celtic Spirits_ - *A honeymoon in Ireland! What more can Magda and her husband ask for?* - When Sam’s aunt Alison contacts them about the possibility of Sam buying her cottage, it’s an easy decision to spend their honeymoon in romantic Ireland. Once there, they find themselves immersed in family history and mystery. The discovery of an old well stirs up trouble, murder and witchcraft. Add in a magical pendant, hidden places, new friends … and of course, a mysterious cat … for another delightful story from the pen of Olivia Swift!

_Lonesome Spirits_ - *Join Sam and Magda on their latest adventure! A must-read about chocolates, a psychic cat, séances, a ghost town … and murder!* - While helping their friends Merle and Branston plan a feature for their dude ranch, they are visited by the spirit of a young woman. Never ones to let things be, they rally their psychic friends for a séance to try and determine who she is and why she’s so sad. Meanwhile, Magda’s cat, begins to act strangely … well, not so strange for this cat!

_Christmas Spirits_ - *It’s Christmas at the Chocolate Magic Café!* - Part of Magda’s Christmas plan is to install a model train in the café. Trains seem to be a theme as Crystal keeps giving clues which include trains. When one of the customers says she hears noises in her house, naturally Magda and her friends need to investigate. They encounter the spirit of a sad little girl and her dog. Will Magda, Sam and their friends be able to enjoy the holiday spirit of the café and the glitter of the Christmas dance at the ranch, especially when there’s a robbery, murder and some very naughty elves!

_Kindred Spirits_ - *Nothing stays buried forever.* - Magda, Sam, and their friends pool their resources to purchase an old bank building. Problems arise with an angry spirit during the renovations. Meanwhile, Magda’s cat keeps pushing a magazine to the floor – opening to a page about family ancestry. To their surprise, the spirit appears again when Magda and Sam take a trip to Ireland and the spirit’s mood hasn’t improved.

_Painted Spirits_ - *Cowboy dreams, séances, painted horses, a rodeo and a mystery . . . they all happen in a new adventure for Magda Barnes and friends of The Chocolate Magic Café.* - Magda’s best friend Rula seems to have a cowboy spirit in her stable. Imagine the surprise when an artist paints the same cowboy which he has seen in his dreams. Will the friends be able to determine the connection between the two when they come together for a séance? Meanwhile, in her usual manner, Crystal is knocking books to the floor opening to pages providing hints about family . . . and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Case of the Dubious Bridegroom (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*A lawyer is sucked into a couple’s hostile divorce in this mystery with “a stellar ending” from the original detective series that inspired the HBO show (Kirkus Reviews).*

Edward Garvin is a very successful businessman with a very unhappy ex-wife—who wants his money. So Garvin calls on lawyer Perry Mason to protect his company from her schemes, and ensure the divorce they’d gotten in Mexico is actually finalized.

But when Garvin’s former spouse is struck down by a killer, Mason’s client becomes the chief suspect. Fortunately, the attorney “comes up with dazzling answers” to the mystery . . . (_The New York Times_).

This whodunit is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One False Move: A Myron Bolitar Novel*



  






*She's smart, beautiful, and she doesn't need a man to look after her. But sports agent Myron Bolitar has come into her life—big time. Now Myron's next move may be his last. . . *

Brenda Slaughter is no damsel in distress. Myron Bolitar is no bodyguard. But Myron has agreed to protect the bright, strong, beautiful basketball star. And he's about to find out if he's man enough to unravel the tragic riddle of her life.

Twenty years before, Brenda's mother deserted her. And just as Brenda is making it to the top of the women's pro basketball world, her father disappears too. A big-time New York sports agent with a foundering love life, Myron has a professional interest in Brenda. Then a personal one. But between them isn't just the difference in their backgrounds or the color of their skin. Between them is a chasm of corruption and lies, a vicious young mafioso on the make, and one secret that some people are dying to keep—and others are killing to protect....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boy Who Talked to Dogs: A Memoir*



  






When Martin McKenna was growing up in Garryowen, Ireland, in the 1970s, he felt the whole world knew him as just “that stupid boy.” Badly misunderstood by his family and teachers, Martin escaped from endless bullying by running away from home and eventually adopting—or being adopted by—six street dogs. Camping out in barns, escaping from farmers, and learning to fend for himself by caring for his new friends, Martin discovered a different kind of language, strict laws of behavior, and strange customs that defined the world of dogs. More importantly, his canine companions helped him understand the vital importance of family, courage, and self-respect—and that he wasn’t stupid after all. Their lessons helped Martin make a name for himself as the “Dog Man” in Australia, where he now lives and dispenses his hard-earned wisdom to dog owners who are sometimes baffled by what their four-legged friends are trying to tell them.

An emotional and poignant story seasoned with plenty of Frank McCourt–style humor, _The Boy Who Talked to Dogs_ is an inspiration to anyone who’s ever been told he or she won’t amount to anything. It’s also a unique, fascinating look into canine behavior. In these pages, Martin shows how modern life has conditioned dogs to act around humans, in some ways helpful, but in other ways unnatural to their true instincts, and how he has benefited enormously from learning to “talk dog.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Origins: Cosmos, Earth, and Mankind*



  






In this potent book, three eminent scientists—an astrophysicist, an organic chemist, and an anthropologist—ponder and discuss some of the basic questions that have obsessed humankind through the ages, and offer thoughtful, enlightening answers in terms the layperson can easily understand. Until now, most of these questions were addressed by religion and philosophy. But science has reached a point where it, too, can voice an opinion. Beginning with the Big Bang roughly fifteen billion years ago, the authors trace the evolution of the cosmos, from the first particles, the atoms, the molecules, the development of cells, organisms, and living creatures, up to the arrival of _**** erectus_ and _**** sapiens_. Proactive, informative, and free of technical or scientific jargon, _Origins_ offers compelling insights into how the universe, life on Earth, and the human species began.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Conquerors: How Portugal Forged the First Global Empire*



  






*In Conquerors, New York Times bestselling author Roger Crowley gives us the epic story of the emergence of Portugal, a small, poor nation that enjoyed a century of maritime supremacy thanks to the daring and navigational skill of its explorers—a tactical advantage no other country could match. Portugal’s discovery of a sea route to India, campaign of imperial conquest over Muslim rulers, and domination of the spice trade would forever disrupt the Mediterranean and build the first global economy.*

Crowley relies on letters and eyewitness testimony to tell the story of tiny Portugal’s rapid and breathtaking rise to power. _Conquerors_ reveals the Império Português in all of its splendor and ferocity, bringing to life the personalities of the enterprising and fanatical house of Aviz. Figures such as King Manuel “the Fortunate,” João II “the Perfect Prince,” marauding governor Afonso de Albuquerque, and explorer Vasco da Gama juggled their private ambitions and the public aims of the empire, often suffering astonishing losses in pursuit of a global fortune. Also central to the story of Portugal’s ascent was its drive to eradicate Islamic culture and establish a Christian empire in the Indian Ocean. Portuguese explorers pushed deep into the African continent in search of the mythical Christian king Prester John, and they ruthlessly besieged Indian port cities in their attempts to monopolize trade.

The discovery of a route to India around the horn of Africa was not only a brilliant breakthrough in navigation but heralded a complete upset of the world order. For the next century, no European empire was more ambitious, no rulers more rapacious than the kings of Portugal. In the process they created the first long-range maritime empire and set in motion the forces of globalization that now shape our world. At Crowley’s hand, the complete story of the Portuguese empire and the human cost of its ambition can finally be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lords of Creation: The History of America's 1 Percent (Forbidden Bookshelf)*



  






*A “stimulating” account of the capitalists who changed America in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, setting the stage for the 1929 crash and Great Depression (Kirkus Reviews).*

In the decades following the Civil War, America entered an era of unprecedented corporate expansion, with ultimate financial power in the hands of a few wealthy industrialists who exploited the system for everything it was worth. The Rockefellers, Fords, Morgans, and Vanderbilts were the “lords of creation” who, along with like-minded magnates, controlled the economic destiny of the country, unrestrained by regulations or moral imperatives. Through a combination of foresight, ingenuity, ruthlessness, and greed, America’s giants of industry remolded the US economy in their own image. They established their power and authority, ensuring that they—and they alone—would control the means of production, transportation, energy, and commerce—creating the conditions for the stock market collapse of 1929 and the Great Depression that followed.

As modern society continues to be affected by wealth inequality and cycles of boom and bust, it’s as important as ever to understand the origins of financial disaster, and the policies, practices, and people who bring them on. _The Lords of Creation_, first published when the catastrophe of the 1930s was still painfully fresh, is a fascinating story of bankers, railroad tycoons, steel magnates, speculators, scoundrels, and robber barons. It is a tale of innovation and shocking exploitation—and a sobering reminder that history can indeed repeat itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hidden Terrors: The Truth About U.S. Police Operations in Latin America (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 27)*



  






*A “devastating” exposé of the United States’ Latin American policy and the infamous career and assassination of agent Dan Mitrione (Kirkus Reviews).*

In 1960, former Richmond, Indiana, police chief Dan Mitrione moved to Brazil to begin a new career with the United States Agency for International Development. During his ten years with the USAID, Mitrione trained and oversaw foreign police forces in extreme counterinsurgency tactics—including torture—aimed at stomping out communism across South America. Though he was only a foot soldier in a larger secret campaign, he became a symbol of America’s brutal interventionism when he was kidnapped and executed by Tupamaro rebels in Montevideo, Uruguay.

In _Hidden Terrors_, former _New York Times_ Saigon bureau chief A. J. Langguth chronicles with chilling detail Mitrione’s work for the USAID on the ground in South America and Washington, DC, where he shared his expertise. Along the way, Langguth provides an authoritative overview of America’s efforts to destabilize communist movements and prop up military dictators in South America, presenting a “powerful indictment of what the United States helped to bring about in this hemisphere” (_The New York Times_). Even today, the tactics Mitrione helped develop continue to influence operations in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, and black sites around the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Auschwitz: A Doctor's Eyewitness Account *



  






When the Nazis invaded Hungary in 1944, they sent virtually the entire Jewish population to Auschwitz. A Jew and a medical doctor, Dr. Miklos Nyiszli was spared from death for a grimmer fate: to perform “scientific research” on his fellow inmates under the supervision of the infamous “Angel of Death”: Dr. Josef Mengele. Nyiszli was named Mengele’s personal research pathologist. Miraculously, he survived to give this terrifying and sobering account.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nijmegen: US 82nd Airborne & Guards Armoured Division (Battleground Market Garden)*



  






The 82nd Airborne Division fought some of its most desperate battles in support of the British landings at Arnhem, yet these actions are little known today.. All of the units, personalities and actions of this hopeless struggle are covered in the acclaimed Battleground Europe style. This heavily illustrated work also contains a guide to the battle sites, monuments and local facilities as they are today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Left for Dead at Nijmegen: The True Story of an American Paratrooper in World War II*



  






Left for Dead at Nijmegen recalls the larger-than-life experiences of an American paratrooper, Gene Metcalfe, who served in the 82nd Airborne during WWII. From his recruitment into the military at Camp Grant to his training with the 501st Paratroop Infantry Regiment at Camp Toccoa, it wasn't until D-Day itself that he first arrived in England to join the 508th PIR.

When Metcalfe boarded the C-47 which would drop him at Groesbeek Heights, just outside of Nijmegen, Holland, he was handed a box of twelve dozen condoms by an over-confident British lieutenant. He was to be among the first to jump into what should have been a picture-book meadow, free of German troops. Instead, it was defended by three German anti-aircraft cannon emplacements.

As he jumped into a hail of bullets and exploding shells he watched his plane roll over and plummet into the ground. It was at that moment he realized the condoms had either been a bad joke or the planners of Operation Market Garden had seriously underestimated German resistance. Gene was listed as KIA and left for dead by his patrol, who presumed the worst when they saw his injuries from a shell explosion.

The rest of his story is equally gripping, as he became a POW held outside Munich, being moved between various camps ridden with disease and a severely undernourished population. Eventually, after making an escape attempt and being captured within sight of the snow-capped Swiss mountains, his camp was liberated by American troops in April 1945.

Gene's story is both remarkable for his highly unusual encounter, and his subsequent experiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Days of the High Seas Fleet: From Mutiny to Scapa Flow*



  






*“Much fresh material . . . an excellent historical narrative of the events leading up to the Great Scuttle, the terrible day itself and its aftermath.” —Warships: International Fleet Review*

On June 21, 1919, the ships of the German High Seas Fleet—interned at Scapa Flow since the Armistice—began to founder, taking their British custodians completely by surprise. In breach of agreed terms, the fleet dramatically scuttled itself, in a well-planned operation that consigned nearly half a million tons, and 54 of 72 ships, to the bottom of the sheltered anchorage in a gesture of Wagnerian proportions.

This much is well-known, but more than a century after the “Grand Scuttle” many questions remain. Was von Reuter, the fleet’s commander, acting under orders or was it his own initiative? Why was June 21 chosen? Did the British connive in or even encourage the action? Could more have been done to save the ships? Was it legally justified? And what were the international ramifications?

This new book analyzes all these issues, beginning with the fleet mutiny in the last months of the war that precipitated a social revolution in Germany and the eventual collapse of the will to fight. The Armistice terms imposed the humiliation of virtual surrender on the High Seas Fleet, and the conditions under which it was interned are described in detail. Meanwhile the victorious Allies wrangled over the fate of the ships, an issue that threatened the whole peace process. Using much new material from German sources and a host of eyewitness testimonies, the circumstances of the scuttling itself are meticulously reconstructed, while the aftermath for all parties is clearly laid out. The story concludes with “the biggest salvage operation in history” and a chapter on the significance of the scuttling to the postwar balance of naval power. This is an important reassessment of the last great action of the First World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Atlantic Wall: History and Guide*



  






*This WWII history and visitor’s guide explores the extensive network of Nazi fortifications built to defend Fortress Europe.*

Hitler's Atlantic Wall, the complex system of coastal fortifications that stretched from Norway to the Spanish border during the Second World War, was built to defend occupied Europe from Allied invasion. Many of its principal structures survive and can be visited today. This authoritative guide provides both practical information for visitors and essential historical context.

The wall, which was constructed on a massive scale between 1942 and 1944 by German engineers, forced laborers and troops, consisted of strong points, artillery casemates, bunkers, troop shelters, minefields, anti-tank and anti-boat obstacles. It also included the concrete U-boat and E-boat pens in the key ports and, behind the Channel coast, the V-weapon sites. This huge scheme of fortifications was one of the longest series of defensive lines in military history.

This comprehensive volume takes readers and visitors through the entire story of the fortifications from the fall of France to the D-Day invasion on the beaches of Normandy that finally broke through. As a guide to some of the most impressive relics of the Second World War, this book is essential reading for travelers or anyone interested in the liberation of occupied Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Oradour: The Massacre and Aftermath (Battleground South West France)*



  






*This WWII pictorial history illustrates a horrifying episode of destruction in Nazi-occupied France.*

In June of 1944, the Second SS Panzer Division _Das Reich_ was stationed in Southern France until it was called north to help stop the Allied advance. On its way toward Normandy, _Das Reich _destroyed the French village of Oradour-sur-Glane and massacred its population. The brutal event ranks as one of the most notorious atrocities of the Second World War. While the scars left behind will never fully heal, many believe they should remain as a lesson to future generations.

Though a new village was built nearby, President Charles de Gaulle ordered the ruins of Oradour to be preserved as a memorial to the victims. This fully illustrated volume recounts the history and legacy Oradour’s destruction, complete with photographs of the ruins throughout


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Das Reich: 2nd SS Panzer Division Das Reich – Drive to Normandy, June 1944 (Battleground Europe)*



  






The infamous SS Das Reich Division was resting in Montauban, South West France when the Allies invaded Normandy in June 1944. When ordered to rush North, they ran into a series of French Resistance, SAS and SOE delaying actions. This ruthless Division reacted violently and their reprisals culminated in the Massacre at Oradour. This book tells the story of those heroic and tragic days from the British, French and German viewpoints.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Juno Beach: Canadian 3rd Infantry Division–July 1944 (Battleground Europe) *



  






By June 1944, Juno Beach was a key part of Hitler's vaunted Atlantic Wall, with no less than four major strong points along its length. German pillboxes were sited to sweep the beaches with machine gun fire and were surrounded by belts of barbed wire and mines. Leading the attack were the 3rd Canadian Division, supported by the specialist assault tanks of the 79th Armoured Division (Hobart's 'Funnies'). Despite careful planning, poor D-Day weather led to a piecemeal landing and heroic individual battles in the streets of the seaside towns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Gateway to the Atlantic: German Naval Bases in France, 1940–1945*



  






*“An excellent book” that examines the role that the French Atlantic ports played for the Kriegsmarine during the Second World War (Warship Annual).*

When the Wehrmacht overran France in May and June of 1940, the German navy’s dream of access to the Atlantic was realized, and Brest, Lorient, St. Nazaire, La Pallice and Bordeaux were converted into naval bases for surface, U-boat and auxiliary cruiser operations, though it is only the heavily fortified U-boat bunkers that have received any attention to date. The book describes the extent to which the French, both locally and at the level of the Vichy Government, cooperated with the German authorities in occupied France to convert the existing ports, and explains how the 45,000 workers of the Todt Organization built the monumental bunkers and other facilities.

This fascinating narrative of the German occupation is balanced by the story of the vicious British maritime-air campaign that was commenced immediately following the fall of France, and which was far more effective than has been previously suggested. The German attempt to turn Brittany into a vast bastion area after the Normandy landings is a further aspect which is covered in detail for the first time.

Employing new research from both German and French sources, this is a highly readable account with many previously unpublished images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*St Vith: US 106th Infantry Division (Battleground Europe) *



  






An easy to understand account of one of the opening actions of the Battle of the Bulge. Contains detailed maps of positions and graphic first-hand accounts from veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Arnhem: Landing Grounds and Oosterbeek: The Landing Grounds and Oosterbeek (Battleground Europe) *



  






This is the latest in the well-respected Battleground series of books, and covers a number of aspects of the battle of Arnhem. It concentrates on the landings and the desperate and legendary battle fought by the remnants of 1st Airborne Division in the town of Oosterbeek. The book relies on both historical knowledge and anecdotes from veterans to bring to life the events of those fateful days of late September 1944.Having set the strategic scene in the opening chapter, the guide suggests four separate tours around the area, one on foot and the others requiring a car. They can all be completed in a full day, but are structured in such a way that visitors can make their own choice of how and where to visit. For a clear, concise and accurate account of the Arnhem-Oosterbeek battlefield this excellent addition to our Battleground series is unlikely to be beaten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Americans from Normandy to the German Border: August to mid-December 1944 (Images of War)*



  






*Rare World War II photographs detailing the massive American contribution to the 1944 campaign in northwest Europe from August to mid-December.*

Following the dramatic breakout from the Normandy bridgehead, events moved fast with the liberation of Paris quickly following and the Allies closed in on the German border.

But the apparent collapse of the Nazis was illusory. As lines of communication lengthened and German resistance stiffened, the Allied High Command was divided on the right strategy. The ill-fated Operation Market Garden brought home the reality that the war would continue into 1945. The Siegfried Line was penetrated, and Aachen fell. But the American First Army suffered heavy casualties in the Hurtgen Forest. As winter set in, the third Army crossed the Moselle River and into the Saar. The stage was set for the costliest battle in American history—The Bulge, to be covered in the third and final volume of this trilogy.

With his superb collection of images and grasp of the historic significance of the actions so graphically described, Brooke Blades’s latest book will be appreciated by all with an interest in the final stages of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare in the Battle of the Bulge, 1944–1945 (Images of War) *

Amazon has the wrong book cover picture for this book.



  






The Battle of the Bulge took the Allied armies by surprise in 1944. It was a result of the extraordinary recovery of Hitlers panzer divisions following crushing defeats on the Eastern and Western fronts. In a daring offensive he hoped his panzers would unhinge the American and British push on the Rhine by charging through the Schnee Eifel, thereby prolonging the war. The consequence was one of the best-known battles of the entire conflict, and Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history is the ideal introduction to it. The story is told through a sequence of revealing contemporary photographs and a concise text. They give a sharp insight into the planning and decision-making, the armored forces involved, the terrain and the appalling mid-winter conditions, the front-line fighting and the experience of the troops involved. The armored battle, which was critical to the outcome, is the main focus. Through a massive tank offensive the Germans aimed to cut through the US 1st Army to Antwerp and Brussels, in the process trapping three Allied armies. The confusion and near collapse of the Americans as their defenses were overrun is vividly recorded in the photographs, as is their resistance and recovery as the German spearheads were slowed, then stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*German Armour Lost on the Eastern Front (Images of War) *



  






Rare photographs from both German and Russian sources : Today there are very few surviving vehicles from the Wehrmacht. which illustrate the fate of many of the armored fighting vehicles of Hitlers much vaunted Panzerwaffe-


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler Versus Stalin: The Eastern Front, 1943–1944: Kursk to Bagration (Images of War)*



  






The third volume in Nik Cornishs photographic history of the Second World War on the Eastern Front records in vivid visual detail the sequence of Red Army offensives that pushed the Wehrmacht back across Russia after the failure of Operation Citadel, the German attack at Kursk. Previously unpublished images show the epic scale of the build-up to the Kursk battle and the enormous cost in terms of lives and material of the battle itself. They also show that the military initiative was now firmly in Soviet hands, for the balance of power on the Eastern Front had shifted and the Germans were on the defensive and in retreat. Subsequent chapters chronicle the hard-fought and bloody German withdrawal across western Russia and the Ukraine, recording the Red Armys liberation of occupied Soviet territory, the recovery of key cities like Orel, Kharkov and Kiev, the raising of the siege of Leningrad and the advance to the borders of the Baltic states. Not only do the photographs track the sequence of events on the ground, they also show the equipment and weapons used by both sides, the living conditions experienced by the troops, the actions of the Soviet partisans, the fight against the Finns in the north, the massive logistical organization behind the front lines, and the devastation the war left in its wake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting in Ukraine: A Photographer at War (Images of War)*



  






*This WWII pictorial history shares the personal images captured by a German photographer and soldier who fought on the Eastern Front.*

The outcome of the Second World War was decided on the Eastern Front. Denied a swift victory over Stalin’s Red Army, Hitler’s Wehrmacht found itself in a bloody, protracted struggle that it was ill-prepared to fight. _Fighting in the Ukraine_ captures the drama and struggle of the Eastern Front through the extraordinary personal record of a professional photographer, Walter Grimm, who served in the German Army in a communications unit.

David Mitchelhill-Green brings Grimm’s previously unpublished photographs together with a highly informative introduction. The 300 evocative black and white images provide an absorbing insight into the daily life and privations of the ordinary German soldier amid the maelstrom of history’s largest conflict. The Ukrainian people, many of whom initially welcomed the Germans as liberators, freeing them from Bolshevik oppression, are also chronicled in this fascinating photographic study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*With Paulus at Stalingrad*



  






*This memoir from an aide to, and fellow POW of, General Friedrich Paulus documents a unique perspective on the horror of Stalingrad.*

Colonel Wilhelm Adam, senior ADC to General Paulus, commander of the German 6th Army at Stalingrad, wrote this compelling and controversial memoir describing the German defeat, his time as a prisoner of war with Paulus, and his conversion to communism. Now, for the first time, his German text has been translated into English. His account gives an intimate insight into events at the 6th Army headquarters during the advance to Stalingrad and the protracted and devastating battle for possession of the city. In vivid detail, he recalls the sharp personality clashes among the senior commanders and their intense disputes about tactics and strategy, but he also records the ordeal of the German troops trapped in the encirclement and his own role in the fighting.

The extraordinary story he tells, fluently translated by Tony Le Tissier, offers a genuinely fresh perspective on the battle, and it reveals much about the prevailing attitudes and tense personal relationships of the commanders at Stalingrad and at Hitler’s headquarters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Montgomery's Rhine River Crossing: Operation Plunder (Images of War)*



  






*“Highly recommended . . . excellent maps, [a] large number of black and white images, and detailed coverage of the subject.” —AMPS*

After the Normandy breakout, the Allies’ headlong dash east came to a halt in the autumn with the ill-fated Market Garden operation and overextended supply lines short of the Rhineland. After repulsing the Nazis’ daring Ardennes offensive, Montgomery’s and Bradley’s Army Groups cleared the Reichwald and Rhineland and closed on the Rhine.

With both sides aware of the strategic significance of this physical barrier, the stakes could not have been higher. Eisenhower’s plan involved a vast airborne assault by General Ridgway’s XV11 Airborne Corps (codename VARSITY) and the simultaneously coordinated river crossing by Monty’s 21 Army Group (codename PLUNDER) with Dempsey’s British Second Army and General William H. Simpson’s US Ninth Army. This superbly illustrated and researched book describes the March 1945 assault crossing involving naval amphibious craft, the air and artillery bombardment, and diversionary attack by the British 1st Commando brigade at Wesel. In concert with VARSITY and PLUNDER, Patton’s US Third Army Group crossed further south. As a result of this triumph of strategic planning and tactical execution, the fate of Hitler’s “Thousand Year Reich” was finally sealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Siege of Brest, 1941: A Legend of Red Army Resistance on the Eastern Front*



  






*A Russian historian recounts the legendary Soviet defense of Brest against Nazi invasion in this lively and authoritative WWII chronicle.*

On June 22nd, 1941, Hitler’s Operation Barbarossa began with the Nazi attack on the Soviet frontier fortress of Brest. Across a massive front stretching from the Baltic to the Black Sea, the German forces advanced, taking the Red Army by surprise and brushing aside the first stunned defenses. But the isolated stronghold of Brest held out. The defenders, trapped and without hope of relief, put up a tenacious resistance against an entire Wehrmacht division as the Soviet front collapsed behind them.

The heroic defense of Brest has become one of the legends of the Second World War on the Eastern Front, an example of selfless Soviet heroism in the face of Nazi aggression. Rostislav Aliev describes the fighting, hour by hour, in vivid detail. In the process, he strips away the myths and exaggerations that have grown up around this famous story.

Using eyewitness testimony and extensive research, Aliev reconstructs each stage of the siege. From the shock of the initial artillery barrage, he describes the defenders’ chaotic struggle to organize resistance, their doomed counter-attacks, the continuous pounding of German guns and bombs, the grim fate of the Soviet survivors, and the extraordinary resistance of small groups of soldiers operating in the underground passages of the shattered fortress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Boy Soldiers: The Hitlerjugend Story (Images of War)*



  






Founded in 1922 the Hitler Youth movement was the second oldest Nazi group. Comprising male youths aged 14 18, by December 1936 membership stood at over 5 million. During the Second World War, the role of Hitlerjugend evolved from assisting with the postal, train and fire services into full war fighting. Recruits went into units such as the elite 12th SS Panzer-Division Hitlerjugend and we see graphic images of this Waffen-SS force in action both on the Eastern and Western fronts.Even as the Nazi cause faced inevitable defeat these units fought with fanatical and disturbing bravery and after defeat in May 1945, elements carried out guerrilla actions in the Bavarian and Austrian mountains.The reader will find much original material on this legendary but distasteful Nazi organization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Last Levy: The Volkssturm 1944-45*



  






*An in-depth account of the formation Nazi Germany’s militia army as a desperate attempt to delay its defeat during the waning days of WWII.*

A companion volume to the very successful _In a Raging Inferno—Combat Units of the Hitler Youth_, Hans Kissel’s study offers a highly detailed account of the German _Volkssturm_, or Home Guard. Formed from men unfit for military service, the young, and the old, this ad-hoc formation saw extensive combat during the desperate defense of the Reich, 1944–45.

The author describes the _Volkssturm_’s training, leadership, organization, armament, and equipment, in addition to its active service on both the Eastern and Western fronts. The text is supported by an extensive selection of appendices, including translations of documents and many fascinating eyewitness combat reports. This edition also includes over 150 previously unpublished black-and-white photos, and four pages of specially commissioned color uniform plates by Stephen Andrew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rommel's Army in the Desert (Images of War) *



  






When German General Rommel and the lead elements of what would become the Afrika Korps landed in Libya in February 1941, nobody could have foreseen the legendary status they would achieve. Sent to support the faltering Italians, they were eventually able to drive the Allies to the very gates of Egypt. Fighting over hostile and rugged terrain, often outnumbered and outgunned, they were only finally undone by their defeat at El Alamein and Allied landings to their rear.This collection of photographs is taken from the albums of three members of the vaunted Afrika Korps. For the first time the daily reality of the North African campaign can be seen from the German point of view. With numerous photographs of vehicles and men at work, this collection paints a portrait of the rugged and dangerous conditions as well as the harsh and brutal nature of desert warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Swallow: American Soldiers' Remarkable Escape from Berga Concentration Camp *



  






*The true and heroic story of American POWs' daring escape from a Nazi concentration camp.*In this little-known story from World War II, a group of American POW camp leaders risk everything to save hundreds of fellow servicemen from a diabolical Nazi concentration camp. Their story begins in the dark forests of the Ardennes during Christmas 1944 and ends at the Buchenwald Concentration Camp in the spring of 1945. This appalling chapter of US military history and uplifting Holocaust story deserves to be widely known and understood._Operation Swallow _provides a historical, first person perspective of how American GIs stood up against their evil SS captors who were forcing them to work as slave laborers. A young GI is thrust into a leadership position and leads his fellow servicemen on a daring escape. It is a story filled with courage, sacrifice, torture, despair, and salvation. A compelling narrative-driven nonfiction book has not been written that takes the reader deep into the dark story of Operation 'Swallow' and Berga Concentration Camp--until now.Written from personal testimonies and official documents, _Operation Swallow_ is a tale replete with high adventure, compelling characters, human drama, tragedy, and eventual salvation, from the pen of a master of the modern military narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Marine Corps in Vietnam (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history “jam packed full of excellent visual and textual history of US Marine Corps operations in the Vietnam War”* (*AMPS).*

With the American-supported South Vietnamese government verging on collapse in early 1965, President Lyndon Johnson decided to commit conventional ground forces in the form of a United States Marine Corps brigade of approximately 3,000 men on March 8, 1965. So began a massive and costly ten-year commitment.

At its height in 1968, the USMC had 86,000 men in South Vietnam. Almost a half million Marines would eventually rotate in out of South Vietnam during their typical one-year tours of duty. In the end, the fighting during well-known battles at Con Tien, Chu Lai, Hue, Khe Sanh, and Dong Ha—and thousands of now forgotten smaller-scale engagements—would cost the USMC 13,070 killed in action and 88,630 wounded, more casualties than they suffered during the Second World War.

In this book, well-known military historian Michael Green, using hundreds of dramatic images, tells the gallant story of the Marines’ contribution to an unwinnable war; the battles; their equipment, from rifles to helicopters and jets; and the strategy adopted by the Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Light Panzers at War (Images of War) *



  






Hitler's Light Panzers at War is a highly illustrated record of the German light tank from its beginnings in the 1930s to the key battles it fought in Poland, France, North Africa, Russia and North Western Europe. The book analyses the development of the light Panzer, which ranged from the Panzer I, II and the Czech build Panzer 35 & 38t. It describes how the Germans carefully utilized the development of these light machines for war, and depicts how these tanks were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat.Using 250 rare and unpublished photographs together with detailed captions and accompanying text, Hitler's Light Panzers At War provides a unique insight into the many variants that saw action on the battlefield. It provides a vivid account of light Panzer operational deployment from the early Blitzkrieg campaigns to the final demise of the Nazi war machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Duty, Honor, Planet: A Military Sci-Fi Series*



  






*We thought we were alone...

We’re going to wish we were.*

Jason McKay and Shannon Stark, two young Republic Space Fleet Intelligence officers, are given the leadership of a new special ops unit. The mission? Guard the spoiled daughter of an important senator on a tour of the colonies.

Neither of them thought the mission would be anything more than babysitting…until the aliens invaded the colony.

Implacable, relentless, merciless, the armored creatures slaughter everyone who gets in their way. The team is forced to go on the run with the people they’re supposed to protect.

But survival will be the least of their challenges. Because it’s not as simple as an alien invasion, and the truth may be even stranger than they can imagine.

Jason and Shannon are forced to weigh the lives of the people they lead–and the ones they love–against their duty, honor, and planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Honor Bound: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Duty, Honor, Planet Book 2)*



  






*Some enemies just won’t die…*

Return to the star-spanning human Republic of Duty, Honor, Planet as chief of Fleet Intelligence Jason McKay and his deadly executive officer Shannon Stark take on another dire threat to humanity!

General Antonov’s Protectorate returns to menace the Republic from without, while a possible military coup gestates within its borders.

Are the two connected? Will McKay and Stark be able to put the pieces together before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Geostorm The Shift: A Post-Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller (The Geostorm Series Book 1)*



  






*Earth is alive. Deep beneath her skin is our planet's life blood. Rivers of molten iron, pushing around a core - her beating heart. This moving, fluid iron generates the magnetic field maintaining the delicate balance of life on earth. Until she has a change of heart.*

International bestselling author Bobby Akart delivers pulse-pounding thrills in The Geostorm Series, the story of a planet-changing phenomenon, a natural disaster brought about by the Earth itself.

The Earth's magnetic field surrounds our planet like an invisible force field connected by a north and south pole. It's what makes compasses point north and it protects our atmosphere from the continual bombardment of geomagnetic storms from the Sun. Without a magnetic field, the planet's atmosphere would be stripped away leaving critical infrastructure at risk and humanity exposed to deadly radiation. What happens when these poles begin to wander? This field grows weaker with deadly consequences for all of humanity. The change in the world's climate could change the face of the planet as we know it.

Readers will become enthralled with the discoveries of Chapman Boone, former storm chaser, and full-time field meteorologist who begins to experience extraordinary weather anomalies. His sister, Kristi Boone, is a Doctor of Veterinary Medicine known for being attune to the exotic animals within her care. At first, the changes in the animals' behavior are subtle ... until they aren't. Follow the story of the Squire and Sarah Boone family, Indiana farmers and their children who begin to recognize the signs of The Shift.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Geostorm The Pulse: A Post Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller (The Geostorm Series Book 2)*



  






For eons, since the formation of our planet, Earth’s magnetic poles have reversed. Powered by the machinations of her spinning iron core, coupled with the hot liquid that has churned around it since the planet’s infancy, this geologic wonder has been occurring without much fanfare, until now.

*A geomagnetic apocalypse is descending upon humanity.* It’s a catastrophic event caused by the Earth’s magnetic field growing restless. And now, the changes are accelerating at an astonishing rate.

*What happens when the magnetic field grows weaker?* There will be deadly consequences for all of humanity. The change in the world’s climate and the geological impact could alter the face of the planet as we know it. And the Sun, our beloved star that gives us life, can also wreak havoc, ending life on Earth as we know it.

_“Polar shifts, GPS navigation issues, strange animal behaviors and even stranger weather, and scientists unwilling to move off the popular narrative all combined and masterfully crafted in Mr. Akart's engaging storytelling style.”_

The European continent has been besieged by a geomagnetic storm, one that ordinarily would cause minor disruptions in communications and GPS devices, but because of the weakened magnetic field, has destroyed power grids.

*The world is playing a deadly game of Russian roulette with the Sun *as the magnetic field weakens. Which part of our planet will be hit next? Follow the story of the Squire and Sarah Boone family, Indiana farmers and their children who battle Mother Nature, her animals, and their fellow man, in The Pulse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Geostorm The Collapse: A Post Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller (The Geostorm Series Book 3) *



  






*As the magnetic field reverses, a well-intentioned president tries to avert the worst-case scenario ~ The Collapse of the power grid.
But does his decision create mayhem nonetheless?
In an attempt to avoid the collapse of society, does he cause it?*

International bestselling author Bobby Akart delivers up-all-night survival thrillers in The Geostorm Series, the story of a planet-changing phenomenon, a natural disaster brought about by the Earth itself.

A cataclysmic scientific phenomenon is building deep within the Earth. Evidence emerges that the planet's magnetic field is reversing due to a sudden, rapid pole shift. It's happened before, and it is happening again only ....

*This time it's different.* Modern civilization, life as we know it, is facing its greatest challenge. The Sun, our beloved star that gives us life, threatens us with each passing day. The Earth's protective shield, the magnetic force field that protects us from cosmic rays, is decaying at a much faster rate than scientists ever contemplated.

*There is hope.* As dire as the crisis may seem, hope lingers as a plan is implemented to protect America's power grid from the impact of a devastating geostorm. But does this plan have the unintended consequences of bringing the nation to its knees?

Will the planet return to the dark ages? Will we destroy civilization ourselves before the Sun gets its chance? Follow the story of the Boone family, Indiana farmers and their children who battle Mother Nature, her animals, and their fellow man, in The Collapse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Diagnosis: Solving the Most Baffling Medical Mysteries *



  






*A collection of more than fifty hard-to-crack medical quandaries, featuring the best of The New York Times Magazine's popular Diagnosis column—now a Netflix original series

“Lisa Sanders is a paragon of the modern medical detective storyteller.”—Atul Gawande, author of Being Mortal*

As a Yale School of Medicine physician, the _New York Times _bestselling author of _Every Patient Tells a Story, _and an inspiration and adviser for the hit Fox TV drama _House, M.D., _Lisa Sanders has seen it all. And yet she is often confounded by the cases she describes in her column: unexpected collections of symptoms that she and other physicians struggle to diagnose. 

A twenty-eight-year-old man, vacationing in the Bahamas for his birthday, tries some barracuda for dinner. Hours later, he collapses on the dance floor with crippling stomach pains. A middle-aged woman returns to her doctor, after visiting two days earlier with a mild rash on the back of her hands. Now the rash has turned purple and has spread across her entire body in whiplike streaks. A young elephant trainer in a traveling circus, once head-butted by a rogue zebra, is suddenly beset with splitting headaches, as if someone were “slamming a door inside his head.”

In each of these cases, the path to diagnosis—and treatment—is winding, sometimes frustratingly unclear. Dr. Sanders shows how making the right diagnosis requires expertise, painstaking procedure, and sometimes a little luck. Intricate, gripping, and full of twists and turns, _Diagnosis_ puts readers in the doctor’s place. It lets them see what doctors see, feel the uncertainty they feel—and experience the thrill when the puzzle is finally solved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last of the Stanfields*



  






*A mystery, a love story, and a search through a shadowy past. Two strangers unite in this novel of family secrets by international bestselling author Marc Levy, the most read contemporary French author in the world.*

When London journalist Eleanor-Rigby Donovan receives an anonymous letter alluding to a crime committed by her deceased mother, her life is turned upside down. It points her to a bar on the Baltimore Harbor, where she finds a stranger who has received the same mysterious letter about his own mother. Together, Eleanor-Rigby and this young man, George-Harrison Collins, embark on a quest through the shadowy past of the Stanfields, a moneyed Maryland family full of unimaginable secrets. These secrets will transport them back decades, across continents, and to a mysterious crime long buried…until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death on Deadline (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*To save his favorite newspaper, Nero Wolfe steps into the crossfire of a tabloid war.*

Master sleuth Nero Wolfe’s small circle of friends is limited to his assistant, Archie Goodwin; his chef, Fritz; and Lon Cohen, the head man at the _New York Gazette_. Cohen knows more about the city’s power structure than any man in Manhattan, and for years, he happily passed Wolfe information in return for the odd exclusive scoop. But now Cohen needs Wolfe’s help, for the _Gazette_ is ailing and the vultures have begun to circle. Scottish newspaper magnate Ian MacLaren plans to gut the paper and turn it into a sex-filled conservative rag. Standing in his way is the company’s chief shareholder,_ Gazette_ heir Harriet Haverhill. But when the aged Ms. Haverhill dies in an apparent suicide, no one remains to resist the Scot’s advances except Wolfe. MacLaren may be fierce, but when the cause is just, Nero Wolfe knows how to play dirty too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cut to the Bone: A Body Farm Novel*



  






Jefferson Bass’s _Cut to the Bone_, the long-awaited prequel to his_ New York Times_ bestselling mystery series, turns the clock back to reveal the Body Farm's creation—and Dr. Bill Brockton's deadly duel with a serial killer.

In the summer of 1992, Arkansas Governor Bill Clinton and Tennessee Senator Albert Gore begin their long-shot campaign to win the White House. In the sweltering hills of Knoxville at the University of Tennessee, Dr. Bill Brockton, the bright, ambitious young head of the Anthropology Department, launches an unusual—some would call it macabre—research facility, unlike any other in existence.

Brockton is determined to revolutionize the study of forensics to help law enforcement better solve crime. But his plans are derailed by a chilling murder that leaves the scientist reeling from a sense of déjà vu. Followed by another. And then another: bodies that bear eerie resemblances to cases from Brockton’s past.

But as the body count rises, the victims’ fatal injuries grow more and more distinctive—a spiral of death that holds dark implications for Brockton...and everyone he holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Erma Bombeck Collection: If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries, What Am I Doing in the Pits?, Motherhood, and The Grass Is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank*



  






*Three hilarious books in one from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author on marriage, motherhood, and the absurdities of suburban life.*
_If Life Is a Bowl of Cherries, What Am I Doing in the Pits? _is Erma Bombeck’s timelessly witty look at the hidden side of married life.

_Motherhood _captures one of the toughest jobs on earth with humor and heart.

_The Grass Is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank _is Bombeck’s take on the unforgiving frontier of American suburbia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Weird-o-pedia: The Ultimate Book of Surprising Strange and Incredibly Bizarre Facts About (Supposedly) Ordinary Things*



  






*#1 Amazon Bestseller -- Trivia*

Check out the weird and wonderful facts in this massive encyclopedia of alphabetized oddities:

HUMANS ARE THE ONLY ANIMALS THAT ENJOY SPICY FOOD (there's a reason no one sells Tabasco-flavored cat food)
NAPPING CAN SAVE YOU FROM A HEART ATTACK (assuming you are not operating heavy machinery at the time)
PSYCHOLOGISTS CAN ASSESS YOUR PERSONALITY FROM HOW YOU DIP FRIES IN KETCHUP (nice fries, sociopath)
SURFING THE INTERNET ACTUALLY MAKES YOU SMARTER (but not as smart as reading this book will)
Now the next time someone tells you smugly that Pluto isn't a planet,you can counter with any one of these hundreds of weird facts and remain king or queen of the cocktail (or kegger) chatter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Freemasons: A History of the World's Most Powerful Secret Society*



  






What did Mozart and Bach, Oscar Wilde and Anthony Trollope, George Washington and Frederick the Great, Winston Churchill and Franklin D. Roosevelt have in common? They were all Freemasons, a subject of endless fascination. To the layman, they are a mysterious brotherhood of profound if uncertain influence, a secret society purported in some popular histories to have its roots in the fabled order of the Knights Templar, or in the mysteries of the Egyptian pyramids. They evoke fears of world domination by a select few who enjoy privileged access to wealth and the levers of power. The secrecy of their rites suggests the taint of sacrilege, and their hidden loyalties are sometimes accused of undermining the workings of justice and the integrity of nations.

Though not a mason himself, Jasper Ridley nonetheless refutes many of the outrageous allegations made against Freemasonry, while at the same time acknowledging the masons’ shortcomings: their clannishness, misogyny, obsession with secrecy, and devotion to arcane ritual. In this much-needed reassessment, he offers a substantial work of history that sifts the truth from the myth as it traces Freemasonry from its origins to the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Civil War: A Narrative: Volume 1: Fort Sumter to Perryville (Vintage Civil War Library)*



  






This first volume of Shelby Foote's classic narrative of the Civil War opens with Jefferson Davis’s farewell to the United Senate and ends on the bloody battlefields of Antietam and Perryville, as the full, horrible scope of America’s great war becomes clear. Exhaustively researched and masterfully written, Foote’s epic account of the Civil War unfolds like a classic novel. 

Includes maps throughout.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pan Am at War: How the Airline Secretly Helped America Fight World War II *



  






*Filled with larger-than-life characters, and revelations of the vision and technology it took to dominate the skies before and during, World War II, here is a gripping piece of aviation history.*

_Pan Am at War_ chronicles the airline's historic role in advancing aviation and serving America's national interest before and during World War II. From its inception, Pan American Airways operated as the "wings of democracy," spanning six continents and placing the country at the leading edge of international aviation.

At the same time, it was clandestinely helping to fight America's wars.

Utilizing government documents, declassified Freedom of Information Act material, and company documents, the authors have uncovered stories of Pan Am's stunning role as an instrument of American might:

The airline's role in building air bases in Latin America and countering Axis interests that threatened the Panama Canal
Creating transatlantic and trans-Africa supply lines for sending Lend-Lease equipment to Britain
Cooperation with Chiang Kai-shek and the Chinese nationalist government to pioneer the dangerous "Hump" route over the Himalayas
The dangerous seventeen-thousand-mile journey that took President Roosevelt to the high-stakes Casablanca Conference with Winston Churchill
The daring flight that delivered uranium for the atomic bomb.

For anyone interested in aviation, business, or military history, here is astonishing story filled with big ideas and the leaders who made them a reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Japanese Battleships, 1897-1945: A Photographic Archive*



  






*Rare images of the Imperial Japanese Navy’s fleet before it was almost completely destroyed in World War II.*

This photographic archive contains some 125 stunning images of the battleships of the Imperial Japanese Navy, many unfamiliar, some very rare. They constitute an archive that is pretty much without equal in publications in the West. The period covered is from the launch of Japan's first real contemporary battleship, _Yashima_, built by Armstrong’s on the Tyne, up to the final destruction of her fleet in the Pacific in 1945.

During that time Japan built up the third largest navy in the world and, before the First World War, it was Britain that armed her at sea. All her dreadnoughts saw action in the Second World War, and of all these numerous ships only _Nagato_ survived the conflict. She was to become a target in the Bikini A-bomb tests in 1946.

Just as the ships were lost, so were the majority of photographic records, and relatively few images have come down to us. This selection from R.A. Burt's archive represents therefore a remarkable portrayal of these ships. Extended captions and ship specifications enhance its reference value, making it an essential volume for enthusiasts, modelers, and anyone with an interest in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Wheeled Armoured Fighting Vehicles (Images of War)*



  






Numerous wheeled armoured fighting vehicles have seen service in the US armed forces on and off for over 80 years.There have been various changes of policy and twice, after the Second World War and Vietnam, they went out of favour but their use is now well established.This well researched and superbly illustrated book describes all the different types and variants since the first M1 was ordered in 1931. The M8 armoured car was widely used during World War Two but it was not until Vietnam that further wheeled AFVs came into service, notably the M706 armoured car.After a lull the US Marine Corps adopted the Light Armoured Vehicle (LAV) in 1983. The US Army first used armoured Humvees in 1994 and variants remain in service (M1141 and M1116). Other types today include the Guardian (M1117) and the Army version of the LAV names the Stryker. To meet the operational requirements of Iraq and Afghanistan the Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle (MRAP) was ordered in bulk from 2007.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rhine Crossing: Operations Flashpoint & Varsity (Battleground The Rhine Crossing)*



  






*A detailed account of “the last great set piece operation carried out by the western Allies during the Second World War . . . surprisingly comprehensive.”—Pegasus Archive*

By Spring 1945, with the Russians closing fast on Berlin from the East, the US and British Armies of Patton and Montgomery were faced with one major hurdle, the Rhine. Heavily defended by the Nazis, this obstacle would only be crossed by a massive operation requiring meticulous planning and bold execution.

The resulting operation involving 29 divisions was outstandingly successful. This book follows the river crossings by 30th and 79th US Divisions, codenamed Operation FLASHPOINT and the airdrop by 17th US Airborne Division (VARSITY). While covering quite different sectors, this book can be read in conjunction with its sister volumes _Operation Varsity_ and _Operation Plunder_ by Tim Saunders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Plunder: The British & Canadian Rhine Crossing (Battleground The Rhine Crossing)*



  






By late March 1945, Second British Army and Ninth US Army were poised to carry out an assault crossing of the Rhine. In the British part of the operations, Montgomerys best assault divisions were assembled to carry out the British and Canadian part of the attack between Emmerich and Wesel.A commando brigade and two Scottish divisions carried out the initial assault under cover of darkness and a tremendous bombardment on the evening of 23rd March. Despite the best efforts of the German first Parachute Army they had established a bridgehead by dawn. During the following morning 6th British Airborne Division dropped around Hamminkeln, in the immediate rear of the Germans, in an operation codenamed VARSITY.By 27 March, after some heavy combat, the Allies were prepared to launch their final drive to the Baltic. The Rhine crossing, though by no means the final battle, sealed the fate of Nazi Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Varsity: The British & Canadian Airborne Assault (Battleground The Rhine Crossing)*



  






In Spring 1945 the outcome of the war was ritually certain but the mighty River Rhine still stood in the way of the Allies. Eisenhowers strategy was to guarantee a crossing in the Ruhr area by allocating the main effort to Montgomerys 21st Army Group. Montys task was to envelope and take out the last German war production and open the way onto the North German Plain.On the morning of 24 March 1945 the Normandy veterans of 6th British Airborne Division were to land just three to six miles in front of XII Corps, within supporting distance of their artillery, with the aim of linking up with the ground forces on day one. First in were the two parachute brigades, who benefited from the numbing effect of the Allied bombardment but by the time 6th Airlanding Brigade came in aboard their gliders, the German anti-aircraft gunners were recovering and, on the DZs, resisting and even counter-attacking the British and Canadian paratroopers.Casualties were heavy, not least because the Airlanding Brigade were gliding in amidst an Armoured kampfgruppe. Despite their presence, the glider infantry of the Ox and Bucks and the Ulster Rifles took their bridges and the Devons fought a desperate battle for the key village of Hammelkeln.By evening, despite heavy losses, General Bolss 6th Airborne Division had linked-up with XII Corps, the airborne objectives had been taken and the gateway onto the North German Plain and final victory was open.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe Bombers in the Battle of Britain (Images of War)*



  






Luftwaffe Bombers in the Battle of Britain will contains some 140-150 images of German bomber aircraft during the summer of 1940. The images will cover the entirety of the battle and will depict losses across Britain during this period. Each picture will tell its own story, and will be fully captioned with historical detail.Each section will have a short introduction and the images will include those of shot down aircraft, including relatively intact machines, badly damaged/destroyed wreckages, photographs of pilots and other related illustrations. All images are from the author's unique collection of wartime photographs of Luftwaffe losses, collected from a variety of sources across some thirty-five years of research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stilwell and the Chindits: The Allies Campaign in Northern Burma, 1943–1944 (Images of War)*



  






This latest book in the highly successful Images of War series covers the dramatic events that saw ultimate Allied victory over the Japanese in remote Northern Burma on the Chinese border. The plan involved two separate but concurrent operations. US Army General Joseph Stilwell was ordered to train up two Chinese divisions and together with a US special force (Merrill's Marauders) advance to seize the key Japanese base at Myitkyina.At the same time Brigadier Orde Wingate and his 77 Brigade (known as the Chindits) penetrated and fought deep behind Japanese lines. While the success of this Operation (LONG STOP) remains debatable, the Chindits' courage and determination destroyed the myth of Japanese invincibility. Despite terrible deprivation a second much larger operation (THURSDAY) went ahead.As this highly informative and well illustrated book reveals, the concept was ultimately successful with Myitkyina falling to Stilwell's Chinese/US force in mid 1944. The Chindits and Maranders, now greatly depleted by enemy action, malnutrition and disease were evacuated to India but became legends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rice and Salt: Resistance, Capture and Escape on Mindanao *



  






Rice and Salt, originally published in 1962, is the World War Two account of U.S. Army General John Hugh McGee. Prior to the War, McGee served as an instructor to the Philippine Scouts and Philippine Army. In 1942, with the fall of the Philippines, he was taken prisoner and held at Malaybalay Prison Camp and then at the Davao Prison Camp, both on Mindanao. In June 1944, the Japanese began moving the prisoners northward to Manila on the prison ship Yashu Maru. However, on the night of June 15th, McGee escaped by jumping overboard when that ship was in Zamboanga harbor, swam to shore, and made contact with Muslim and Christian soldiers he had helped train before the war. Subsequently McGee joined with guerrilla forces operating on Mindanao. Notable was McGee’s leadership of survivors of a torpedoed prison ship, providing them with medical care, food and shelter. McGee continued his military career, including service training Rangers during the Korean conflict before his retirement in 1961. McGee passed away on November 24, 1991. The book includes McGee’s sketches of the prison camps, and maps of the Mindanao region.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940–1945: Volume One: North Africa*



  






*This first volume in the seminal series on World War II aerial combat, pilots, and tactics that “reads like an encyclopedia on the subject” (Portland Book Review).*

In the early days of World War II, both Allied and Axis powers extended the theater of war to North Africa, where hard-fought battles were conducted in the harsh desert. But before anyone could claim victory on the ground, they had to hold dominion in the air.

Here, historian Christopher Shores has combined his books _Fighters over the Desert_ and _Fighters over Tunisia_ into one volume, as well as adding updated information about the deadly fighter aircraft, reconnaissance aircraft, and maritime units active in the Mediterranean.

Full of in-depth research and featuring essential maps, this is “an intimate introspection by these men of their experiences and the respect that they shared not only for each other but also their adversaries” (The Military Reviewer).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hitler Options: Alternate Decisions of World War II *



  






'A thought-provoking study of what might have been.' British Army Review What would have happened if Hitler invaded England in July 1940, or concentrated on the capture of Moscow in 1941 instead of first diverting to Kiev? Or if Rommel had implemented Plan Orient in 1942, striking across the Middle East to join Japanese forces moving to India? How would the course of World War II have been changed if Churchill had persuaded the Americans to concentrate on attacking the 'soft underbelly' of Europe instead of Northern France?In this compelling book, ten acclaimed military historians explore what might have happened if at ten crucial turning-points of the war Hitler had taken a different direction, or how he would have reacted if the Allies had changed course. Each scenario is based on real situations and are within the bounds of what could genuinely have occurred.With vivid and realistic descriptions of the ensuing campaigns and battles, The Hitler Options is a gripping, thought-provoking and, at times, disturbing look at what could have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Reich Without Hitler: Volume 1: The Falcons of Malta *



  






The Reich Without Hitler series explores a world where, in late June of 1940, Germany is ruled by a mixed Nazi-Army junta under the new Führer, Herman Göring. It starts as our recognizable World War Two and proceeds in different directions to create something new and unique. In the Falcons of Malta, we take the war to Malta, the start of a major campaign in the Middle Sea. The book covers both the high-level strategy and one company of the Nibelungen Legion, a new service formed after Hitler’s death. Our merry band of freebooters will reveal the picaresque adventures that war can be. We even get a wartime Romeo and Juliet. Strap into your glider and come along for the ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deaths on the Nile (Reich Without Hitler Book 2) *



  






Hitler is dead.

A junta of Generals and senior officials runs the new Reich. A massive propaganda campaign has made a Reich hero out of Major Klaus Steiner. He and his girl friend Lieutenant Greta Schwabe are the Romeo and Juliet of Germany, having spearheaded the conquest of Malta in a daring glider assault. Now the war has moved to the deserts of North Africa. The Falcons of Malta have relocated as well, swapping their gliders for Kubelwagen and motorcycles. Klaus and Greta are off to the land of the Pyramids to subdue King Tut.

Grab your MG-34’s, slap on your Afrika Korps insignia and motor off for new adventures in a very different Second World War that will also give you Patton and Ike in China.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The History of the British 'U' Class Submarine *



  






Originally designed in 1934 for anti-submarine training, by the end of the war 72 U-Class subs had been commissioned; 17 were lost to the enemy, and 3 in accidents. Manned by crews from seven nations' navies, they served worldwide, and never more successfully than in the Mediterranean. This book is the definitive study of this class of submarine and the men who serve on them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red Army at War (Images of War) *



  






What was life in the Red Army like for the ordinary soldier during the Great Patriotic War, the fight between the Soviet Union and Germany on the Eastern Front? How far is the common perception of Red Army heroism and sacrifice borne out by historical reality? And what was the daily experience of the individual soldier caught up in this immense and ruthless conflict? The 160 contemporary photographs from the Russian archives that have been selected for this book give a striking insight into all sides of wartime service for the Soviet soldier. The whole range of military experience is portrayed here, from recruitment and the rigors of training to transport, marching and the ordeal of combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dieppe 1942 - The Jubilee Disaster*



  






*In the summer of 1942 the war was almost at the end of its third year and the position of the Allies was desperate, both in Europe and on the Middle and Far Eastern fronts.*

The hard-pressed Russians were urging Winston Churchill to open a Second Front, about which he was understandably cool. Eventually it was decided to mount a “reconnaissance in force” against the French coast and at dawn on 19 August five thousand soldiers, mainly Canadians, were landed at and around Dieppe.

The venture was doomed from the outset as en route the raiding force blundered into a German convoy heading for the same destination, alerting the port’s defenders. What followed was nine hours of carnage.

Ronald Atkin has pieced together the full story of that day from all sides and the result is a masterly account of one of the most extraordinary – and tragic – episodes of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spying from the Sky: At the Controls of US Cold War Aerial Intelligence*



  






*The “must read” story of America’s first high-altitude aviation program and one of its pilots (Francis Gary Powers Jr.).*

William “Greg” Gregory was born into a sharecropper’s life in the hills of North Central Tennessee. From the back of a mule-drawn plow, Greg learned the value of resilience and the importance of determined living. Refusing to accept a life of poverty, he found a way out: a work-study college program that made it possible for him to leave farming behind forever.

While at college, Greg completed the Civilian Pilot Training Program and was subsequently accepted into the US Army’s pilot training program. Earning his wings in 1942, he became a P-38 combat pilot and served in North Africa during the summer of 1943—a critical time when the Luftwaffe was still a potent threat, and America had begun the march northward from the Mediterranean into Europe proper.

Following the war, Greg served with a B-29 unit, then transitioned to the new, red-hot B-47 strategic bomber. In his frequent deployments, he was always assigned the same target in the Soviet Union: Joseph Stalin’s hometown of Tbilisi. While a B-47 pilot, Greg was selected to join America’s first high-altitude program, the Black Knights. Flying RB-57D aircraft, he and his team flew peripheral “ferret” missions around the Soviet Union and its satellites, collecting critical order-of-battle data desperately needed by the US Air Force at that time.

When the program neared its design end—and following the Gary Powers shoot-down over the Soviet Union—Greg was assigned to command of the CIA’s U-2 unit at Edwards AFB. Over this five-year command, he and his team provided critical overflight intelligence during the Bay of Pigs, the Cuban Missile Crisis, the Vietnam buildup, and more. He also became one of the first pilots to fly U-2s off aircraft carriers in a demonstration project.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Northrop Flying Wings *



  






*The aviation historian and author of Memphis Belle presents an authoritative analysis of the groundbreaking, post-WWI series of military aircraft.*

In the years following the First World War, a new imperative arose in aviation technology: stealth, speed, and precision. American aircraft designer Jack Northrop developed a streamlined craft that did away with superfluous appendages, including the weighty fuselage and tail units. This was an extreme measure, but Northrop was determined to push aircraft design to a new level.

Eliminating both the fuselage and tail meant placing the pilot, the engines, and the payload entirely within the wing envelope. The resulting craft, Northrop’s flying wings, were some of the most spectacular machines ever to grace the skies. With barely any vertical surfaces at all, they looked like something from the realm of science fiction. Indeed, one even appeared in the film version of H.G. Wells’ _War of the Worlds_.

Written off by many as a mere novelty, the development of these unique bombers provided aeronautical innovations that paved the way for a raft of new designs. During the 1970s, when the United States needed a new strategic bomber to replace the B-52 Superfortress, the flying wing design was brought to the fore once again. The B-2 Spirit was born out of this, continuing the legacy of this stealthy design. This craft, along with the B-35, the eight-engined YB-49 and the YRB-49A, are all highlighted in this authoritative history. Detailed analyses of each design, set within a wider historical context, make for a compelling record of this landmark design.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hognose Silent Warrior: The USAF's Airborne Intelligence War in the Final Air Campaigns of Vietnam*



  






The Silent Warriors of the U.S. Air Force Security Service, the “back-enders” on SAC’s Hognose RC-135 reconnaissance planes, had quietly been in all the USAF air campaigns of the Vietnam War. Little is known about the critical role that a few thousand of these unheralded flyboys played in America’s air war against communist aggression in Southeast Asia during that era. They were merely one of the many integral pieces of the great puzzle that history knows as Vietnam. They performed their top secret role in a most spectacular fashion by intercepting enemy communications about troop and materiel movements on the ground, surface-to-air launches and anti-aircraft targeting, and MiG fighter pilot communications. The author was one among many of those American kids of the 60’s who were selected to join the privileged ranks of the air force’s elite. This is yet another untold story about Vietnam, one you may not have heard about before. It is America’s involvement as seen through a much different lens, a story about those who fought this war using intellect as their only weapon.
From the early 1960’s until the war was officially declared over after the fall of Saigon in 1975, there was a period of great advancement in America’s intelligence gathering efforts. It was an unprecedented endeavor to monitor, collect and process real-time data and information utilized for foreign intelligence and counterintelligence purposes. America’s skills were honed beyond expectations during this era, in particular the airborne intercept mission programs that expanded beyond utilizing older prop planes to newer jet models, like the RB-47, later the U-2 and SR-71 super spy planes, and in particular the Boeing 717 model configured as the RC-135 reconnaissance aircraft that could be manned with up to thirty-five crew members. Mostly enlisted personnel, these Silent Warriors, as they came to be called, were the crème-de-le-crème of the USAF. They were schooled in linguistics, electronic and signal intercept, cryptology, and many other disciplines unique to the world of intelligence. Thousands of them served in USAFSS units throughout SEA both on the ground and in the air. The author was schooled in the North Vietnamese language at one of the top government language institutes, and was ultimately assigned as a tactical-air intercept operator on board RC-135 aircraft performing the top secret Combat Apple missions. His expertise was intercepting and reporting in real time the communications of MiG fighter pilots in combat.
This book is the third and final in a series of three books chronicled as “Generations at War.” The author’s family has a proud history of military service to our country and to preserving our freedoms and the American way of life. There have been four successive generations in the Schreader family bearing the name George who have had a military connection, this author being the last of the four. He has compiled from the family archives the circumstances and stories of all four men, combining that family history in a series of three books. Three of the Georges have participated in historical battles of the modern era in the Twentieth Century, and one was given great privilege to honor those of the Civil War era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Secret Life: The Polish Officer, His Covert Mission, And The Price He Paid To Save His Country*



  






In August 1972, Ryszard Kuklinski, a highly respected colonel in the Polish Army, embarked on what would become one of the most extraordinary human intelligence operations of the Cold War. Despite the extreme risk to himself and his family, he contacted the American Embassy in Bonn, and arranged a secret meeting. From the very start, he made clear that he deplored the Soviet domination of Poland, and believed his country was on the wrong side of the Cold War.

Over the next nine years, Kuklinski -- code name "Jack Strong" -- rose quickly in the Polish defense ministry, acting as a liaison to Moscow, and helping to prepare for a "hot war" with the West. But he also lived a life of subterfuge -- of dead drops, messages written in invisible ink, miniature cameras, and secret transmitters. In 1981, he gave the CIA the secret plans to crush Solidarity. Then, about to be discovered, he made a dangerous escape with his family to the West. He still lives in hiding in America.

Kuklinski's story is a harrowing personal drama about one man's decision to betray the Communist leadership in order to save the country he loves, and the intense debate it spurred over whether he was a traitor or a patriot. Through extensive interviews and access to the CIA's secret archive on the case, Benjamin Weiser offers an unprecedented and richly detailed look at this secret history of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Flow: A Young Adult Dystopian Novel (The Flow Series Book 1)*



  






*A drowned planet. A terrible secret. A girl desperate for answers.*

In a world where sea levels have risen to unimaginable levels, an isolated society exists. Life in The Beck is tough. Floodwaters constantly threaten existence, and rules must be followed to ensure the survival of the entire society.

Sixteen-year-old Quin knows the Governor is hiding something. When she receives a sudden promotion to the Patrol Sector, she hopes the extra freedom will help her expose his lies.

Life in Patrol is not what she expected, though. The new recruits train hard, and failure is not tolerated. When she attracts the attention of the handsome, mysterious Cam, he warns her that asking questions could get her killed.

But Quin can’t resist. She digs deeper and discovers that there's more to Cam than meets the eye. With her heart and her life on the line, Quin has to decide how far she is willing to go to protect the people she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Michael Gresham Box Set Books 1-3: 3 Legal Thrillers (Michael Gresham Box Sets Book 1)*



  






*Three thrillers that have been downloaded by the millions! The beginning of the Michael Gresham series: The Lawyer, The Defendant's Father, and The Law Partners.*

"It’s impossible not to think of John Grisham’s super-selling thrillers."

Time to meet Michael Gresham?

He's a lawyer who won't take no for an answer--not if it's your life on the line. He's the lawyer you would want to defend you if you did something bad. He's also brilliant, level-headed, and a family man. His investigator and best friend, Marcel, broke in with Interpol then served in the Iraq war, where he met Michael and they joined forces when mustered out. Together, they stand ready to take on the world.

But law remains the most difficult profession.

Every other lawyer is against you, the police want to see you put away, and the judge hates defendants. You'll be glad there's a Michael Gresham ready to take over...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hangman: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 19) *



  






L.A.P.D. Homicide Detective Peter Decker and his wife Rina Lazarus are back on a case in _Hangman_—an electrifying new novel of suspense from Faye Kellerman, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Blindman’s Bluff, The Mercedes Coffin, The Burnt House,_ and many other masterful thrillers. A stunning tale of crime and detection featuring the brutal death of a “party girl” health care worker, a mysterious disappearance, and the chilling return of an all-too-familiar sociopath, _Hangman_ is Kellerman’s 21st bestseller to feature Decker and Lazarus, “Hands down, the most refreshing mystery couple around.” (_People_)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thaddeus Murfee: The First Three Books*



  






*From USA TODAY best-selling author John Ellsworth meet Thaddeus Murfee in Books 1-3 of the 14 book series*

The first three books in the Thaddeus Murfee series that made "legal thrillers" a whole new reading experience. A lawyer--Thaddeus Murfee--who cares more about his clients than himself. Willing to lay it all on the line without notice to anyone, Thaddeus takes on the cases of the cocktail waitress carved up by her customer, the young lawyer forced by the government to spy on a U.S. Attorney, and the lawyer who sued the Mob and won, only to have the hitmen come after him.

From small-town Illinois (_The Defendants_) to Washington, D.C. (_A Young Lawyer's Story_) to northern Arizona (_Beyond a Reasonable Death_), these novels take you across the country where you meet shadowy forces and watch from the front row of the jury box as Thaddeus Murfee fights his courtroom battles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Dragon (Hannibal Lecter Book 1) *



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Feed your fears with this terrifying classic that introduced cannibalistic serial killer Hannibal Lecter.*

FBI agent Will Graham once risked his sanity to capture Hannibal Lecter, an ingenious killer like no other. Now, he’s following the bloodstained pattern of the Tooth Fairy, a madman who’s already wiped out two families.

To find him, Graham has to understand him. To understand him, Graham has only one place left to go: the mind of Dr. Lecter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tuesdays with Morrie: An Old Man, a Young Man, and Life's Greatest Lesson, 20th Anniversary Edition*



  






*A special 20th anniversary edition of the beloved international bestseller that changed millions of lives
*
Maybe it was a grandparent, or a teacher, or a colleague. Someone older, patient and wise, who understood you when you were young and searching, helped you see the world as a more profound place, gave you sound advice to help you make your way through it.

For Mitch Albom, that person was Morrie Schwartz, his college professor from nearly twenty years ago.

Maybe, like Mitch, you lost track of this mentor as you made your way, and the insights faded, and the world seemed colder. Wouldn't you like to see that person again, ask the bigger questions that still haunt you, receive wisdom for your busy life today the way you once did when you were younger?

Mitch Albom had that second chance. He reconnected with Morrie in the last months of the older man's life. Knowing he was dying, Morrie visited with Mitch in his study every Tuesday, just as they used to back in college. Their rekindled relationship turned into one final "class:" lessons in how to live.

_Tuesdays with Morrie_ is a magical chronicle of their time together, through which Mitch shares Morrie's lasting gift with the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To the Rescue: Found Dogs with a Mission*



  






Elise Lufkin and Diana Walker once again present a moving collection of profiles, in beautiful, duotone photographs and moving text, of dogs that have found new lives after being “throw away” dogs. Each dog (and one cat) profiled has had a rough past, suffering abuse or extreme neglect at the hands of humans.

Some dogs featured here have become therapy dogs for hospitals and nursing homes; reading partners for children; friends to at-risk teens and the injured in veterans affairs hospitals; service dogs for the deaf and blind; arson dogs; and even search-and-rescue dogs. Some of these special dogs are disabled, blind, deaf, missing limbs, but they don’t seem to know it. These spunky, happy animals have repaid the kindness of their rescuers in spades, bringing the therapy of love to people in need, sometimes even saving lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Entangled Life: How Fungi Make Our Worlds, Change Our Minds & Shape Our Futures *



  






*A mind-bending journey into the hidden universe of fungi, “one of those rare books that can truly change the way you see the world around you” (Helen Macdonald, author of H Is for Hawk).

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Time • BBC Science Focus • The Daily Mail • Geographical • The Times • The Telegraph • New Statesman • London Evening Standard • Science Friday*
When we think of fungi, we likely think of mushrooms. But mushrooms are only fruiting bodies, analogous to apples on a tree. Most fungi live out of sight, yet make up a massively diverse kingdom of organisms that supports and sustains nearly all living systems. Fungi provide a key to understanding the planet on which we live, and the ways we think, feel, and behave.

In _Entangled Life_, the brilliant young biologist Merlin Sheldrake shows us the world from a fungal point of view, providing an exhilarating change of perspective. Sheldrake’s vivid exploration takes us from yeast to psychedelics, to the fungi that range for miles underground and are the largest organisms on the planet, to those that link plants together in complex networks known as the “Wood Wide Web,” to those that infiltrate and manipulate insect bodies with devastating precision.

Fungi throw our concepts of individuality and even intelligence into question. They are metabolic masters, earth makers, and key players in most of life’s processes. They can change our minds, heal our bodies, and even help us remediate environmental disaster. By examining fungi on their own terms, Sheldrake reveals how these extraordinary organisms—and our relationships with them—are changing our understanding of how life works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Your Inner Fish: A Journey into the 3.5-Billion-Year History of the Human Body*



  






*Neil Shubin, the paleontologist and professor of anatomy who co-discovered Tiktaalik, the “fish with hands,” tells the story of our bodies as you've never heard it before. The basis for the PBS series.*

By examining fossils and DNA, he shows us that our hands actually resemble fish fins, our heads are organized like long-extinct jawless fish, and major parts of our genomes look and function like those of worms and bacteria._ Your Inner Fish_ makes us look at ourselves and our world in an illuminating new light. This is science writing at its finest—enlightening, accessible and told with irresistible enthusiasm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kindred: Neanderthal Life, Love, Death and Art *



  






*'Important reading not just for anyone interested in these ancient cousins of ours, but also for anyone interested in humanity.' Yuval Noah Harari

Kindred is the definitive guide to the Neanderthals. *Since their discovery more than 160 years ago, Neanderthals have metamorphosed from the losers of the human family tree to A-list hominins.Rebecca Wragg Sykes uses her experience at the cutting-edge of Palaeolithic research to share our new understanding of Neanderthals, shoving aside clichés of rag-clad brutes in an icy wasteland. She reveals them to be curious, clever connoisseurs of their world, technologically inventive and ecologically adaptable. Above all, they were successful survivors for more than 300,000 years, during times of massive climatic upheaval.

Much of what defines us was also in Neanderthals, and their DNA is still inside us. Planning, co-operation, altruism, craftsmanship, aesthetic sense, imagination, perhaps even a desire for transcendence beyond mortality. _*Kindred*_* does for Neanderthals what Sapiens did for us, revealing a deeper, more nuanced story where humanity itself is our ancient, shared inheritance.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anne Boleyn: 500 Years of Lies*



  






*A bold new analysis of one of history’s most misrepresented women.*

History has lied.

Anne Boleyn has been sold to us as a dark figure, a scheming seductress who bewitched Henry VIII into divorcing his queen and his church in an unprecedented display of passion. Quite the tragic love story, right?

Wrong.

In this electrifying exposé, Hayley Nolan explores for the first time the full, uncensored evidence of Anne Boleyn’s life and relationship with Henry VIII, revealing the shocking suppression of a powerful woman.

So leave all notions of outdated and romanticised folklore at the door and forget what you think you know about one of the Tudors’ most notorious queens. She may have been silenced for centuries, but this urgent book ensures Anne Boleyn’s voice is being heard now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Roanoke: Solving the Mystery of the Lost Colony*



  






November 1587. A report reaches London that Sir Walter Raleigh’s expedition, which left England months before to land the first English settlers in America, has foundered. On Roanoke Island, off the coast of North Carolina, a tragedy is unfolding. Something has gone very wrong, and the colony—115 men, women, and children, among them the first English child born in the New World, Virginia Dare—is in trouble. But there will be no rescue. Before help can reach them, all will vanish with barely a trace.
The Lost Colony is America’s oldest unsolved mystery. In this remarkable example of historical detective work, Lee Miller goes back to the original evidence and offers a fresh solution to the enduring legend. She establishes beyond doubt that the tragedy of the Lost Colony did not begin on the shores of Roanoke but within the walls of Westminster, in the inner circle of Queen Elizabeth’s government. As Miller detects, powerful men had reason to want Raleigh’s mission to fail. Furthermore, Miller shows what must have become of the settlers, left to face a hostile world that was itself suffering the upheavals of an alien invasion. Narrating a thrilling tale of court intrigue, spy rings, treachery, sabotage, Native American politics, and colonial power, Miller has finally shed light on a four-hundred-year-old unsolved mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Founding Brothers: The Revolutionary Generation*



  






In this landmark work of history and winner of the Pulitzer Prize, Joseph J. Ellis explores how a group of greatly gifted but deeply flawed individuals—Hamilton, Burr, Jefferson, Franklin, Washington, Adams, and Madison—confronted the overwhelming challenges before them to set the course for our nation.

The United States was more a fragile hope than a reality in 1790. During the decade that followed, the Founding Fathers—re-examined here as Founding Brothers—combined the ideals of the Declaration of Independence with the content of the Constitution to create the practical workings of our government. Through an analysis of six fascinating episodes—Hamilton and Burr’s deadly duel, Washington’s precedent-setting Farewell Address, Adams’ administration and political partnership with his wife, the debate about where to place the capital, Franklin’s attempt to force Congress to confront the issue of slavery and Madison’s attempts to block him, and Jefferson and Adams’ famous correspondence—*Founding Brothers* brings to life the vital issues and personalities from the most important decade in our nation’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bunker Hill: A City, A Siege, A Revolution (The American Revolution Series Book 1)*



  






*The bestselling author of In the Heart of the Sea, Mayflower, and In the Hurricane's Eye tells the story of the Boston battle that ignited the American Revolution, in this "masterpiece of narrative and perspective." (Boston Globe)*

In the opening volume of his acclaimed American Revolution series, Nathaniel Philbrick turns his keen eye to pre-Revolutionary Boston and the spark that ignited the American Revolution. In the aftermath of the Boston Tea Party and the violence at Lexington and Concord, the conflict escalated and skirmishes gave way to outright war in the Battle of Bunker Hill. It was the bloodiest conflict of the revolutionary war, and the point of no return for the rebellious colonists. Philbrick gives us a fresh view of the story and its dynamic personalities, including John Adams, Samuel Adams, John Hancock, Paul Revere, and George Washington. With passion and insight, he reconstructs the revolutionary landscape—geographic and ideological—in a mesmerizing narrative of the robust, messy, blisteringly real origins of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tombstone: The Earp Brothers, Doc Holliday, and the Vendetta Ride from Hell*



  






*THE INSTANT NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"Tombstone is written in a distinctly American voice."* *—T.J. Stiles, *_*The New York Times*
_
*“With a former newsman’s nose for the truth, Clavin has sifted the facts, myths, and lies to produce what might be as accurate an account as we will ever get of the old West’s most famous feud.” —Associated Press

The true story of the Earp brothers, Doc Holliday, and the famous Battle at the OK Corral, by the New York Times bestselling author of Dodge City and Wild Bill.*

On the afternoon of October 26, 1881, eight men clashed in what would be known as the most famous shootout in American frontier history. Thirty bullets were exchanged in thirty seconds, killing three men and wounding three others.

The fight sprang forth from a tense, hot summer. Cattle rustlers had been terrorizing the back country of Mexico and selling the livestock they stole to corrupt ranchers. The Mexican government built forts along the border to try to thwart American outlaws, while Arizona citizens became increasingly agitated. Rustlers, who became known as the cow-boys, began to kill each other as well as innocent citizens. That October, tensions boiled over with Ike and Billy Clanton, Tom and Frank McLaury, and Billy Claiborne confronting the Tombstone marshal, Virgil Earp, and the suddenly deputized Wyatt and Morgan Earp and shotgun-toting Doc Holliday.

Bestselling author Tom Clavin peers behind decades of legend surrounding the story of Tombstone to reveal the true story of the drama and violence that made it famous. _Tombstone _also digs deep into the vendetta ride that followed the tragic gunfight, when Wyatt and Warren Earp and Holliday went vigilante to track down the likes of Johnny Ringo, Curly Bill Brocius, and other cowboys who had cowardly gunned down his brothers. That "vendetta ride" would make the myth of Wyatt Earp complete and punctuate the struggle for power in the American frontier's last boom town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Heartbeat of Wounded Knee: Native America from 1890 to the Present *



  






*FINALIST FOR THE 2019 NATIONAL BOOK AWARD

LONGLISTED FOR THE 2020 ANDREW CARNEGIE MEDAL FOR EXCELLENCE

A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Named a best book of 2019 by The New York Times, TIME, The Washington Post, NPR, Hudson Booksellers, The New York Public Library, The Dallas Morning News, and Library Journal.

"Chapter after chapter, it's like one shattered myth after another." - NPR

"An informed, moving and kaleidoscopic portrait... Treuer's powerful book suggests the need for soul-searching about the meanings of American history and the stories we tell ourselves about this nation's past.." - New York Times Book Review, front page

A sweeping history—and counter-narrative—of Native American life from the Wounded Knee massacre to the present.*

The received idea of Native American history—as promulgated by books like Dee Brown's mega-bestselling 1970 _Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee—_has been that American Indian history essentially ended with the 1890 massacre at Wounded Knee. Not only did one hundred fifty Sioux die at the hands of the U. S. Cavalry, the sense was, but Native civilization did as well.

Growing up Ojibwe on a reservation in Minnesota, training as an anthropologist, and researching Native life past and present for his nonfiction and novels, David Treuer has uncovered a different narrative. Because they did not disappear—and not despite but rather because of their intense struggles to preserve their language, their traditions, their families, and their very existence—the story of American Indians since the end of the nineteenth century to the present is one of unprecedented resourcefulness and reinvention.

In _The Heartbeat of Wounded Knee_, Treuer melds history with reportage and memoir. Tracing the tribes' distinctive cultures from first contact, he explores how the depredations of each era spawned new modes of survival. The devastating seizures of land gave rise to increasingly sophisticated legal and political maneuvering that put the lie to the myth that Indians don't know or care about property. The forced assimilation of their children at government-run boarding schools incubated a unifying Native identity. Conscription in the US military and the pull of urban life brought Indians into the mainstream and modern times, even as it steered the emerging shape of self-rule and spawned a new generation of resistance. _The Heartbeat of Wounded Knee _is the essential, intimate story of a resilient people in a transformative era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World of Our Fathers: The Journey of the East European Jews to America and the Life They Found and Made *



  






The National Book Award–winning, New York Times–bestselling history of Yiddish-speaking immigrants on the Lower East Side and beyond.

In the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries, two million Jewish immigrants poured into America, leaving places like Warsaw or the Russian shtetls to pass through Ellis Island and start over in the New World. This is a “brilliant” account of their stories (The New York Times).

Though some moved on to Philadelphia, Chicago, and other points west, many of these new citizens settled in New York City, especially in Manhattan’s teeming tenements. Like others before and after, they struggled to hold on to the culture and community they brought from their homelands, all the while striving to escape oppression and find opportunity. They faced poverty and crime, but also experienced the excitement of freedom and previously unimaginable possibilities. Over the course of decades, from the 1880s to the 1920s, they were assimilated into the great melting pot as the Yiddish language slowly gave way to English; work was found in sweatshops; children were sent to both religious and secular schools; and, for the lucky ones, the American dream was attained—if not in the first generation, then by the second or third.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All Blood Runs Red: The Legendary Life of Eugene Bullard-Boxer, Pilot, Soldier, Spy*



  






*Winner of the Gold Medal for Memoir/Biography from the Military Writers Society of America

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice

“A whale of a tale, told clearly and quickly. I read the entire book in almost one sitting.”—Thomas E. Ricks, New York Times Book Review

The incredible story of the first African American military pilot, who went on to become a Paris nightclub impresario, a spy in the French Resistance and an American civil rights pioneer
*
Eugene Bullard lived one of the most fascinating lives of the twentieth century. The son of a former slave and an indigenous Creek woman, Bullard fled home at the age of eleven to escape the racial hostility of his Georgia community. When his journey led him to Europe, he garnered worldwide fame as a boxer, and later as the first African American fighter pilot in history.

After the war, Bullard returned to Paris a celebrated hero. But little did he know that the dramatic, globe-spanning arc of his life had just begun.

_All Blood Runs Red _is the inspiring untold story of an American hero, a thought-provoking chronicle of the twentieth century and a portrait of a man who came from nothing and by his own courage, determination, gumption, intelligence and luck forged a legendary life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost City of the Monkey God: A True Story*



  






*The #1 New York Times and Wall Street Journal bestseller, named one of the best books of the year by The Boston Globe and National Geographic: acclaimed journalist Douglas Preston takes readers on a true adventure deep into the Honduran rainforest in this riveting narrative about the discovery of a lost civilization -- culminating in a stunning medical mystery.*

Since the days of conquistador Hernán Cortés, rumors have circulated about a lost city of immense wealth hidden somewhere in the Honduran interior, called the White City or the Lost City of the Monkey God. Indigenous tribes speak of ancestors who fled there to escape the Spanish invaders, and they warn that anyone who enters this sacred city will fall ill and die. In 1940, swashbuckling journalist Theodore Morde returned from the rainforest with hundreds of artifacts and an electrifying story of having found the Lost City of the Monkey God-but then committed suicide without revealing its location.

Three quarters of a century later, bestselling author Doug Preston joined a team of scientists on a groundbreaking new quest. In 2012 he climbed aboard a rickety, single-engine plane carrying the machine that would change everything: lidar, a highly advanced, classified technology that could map the terrain under the densest rainforest canopy. In an unexplored valley ringed by steep mountains, that flight revealed the unmistakable image of a sprawling metropolis, tantalizing evidence of not just an undiscovered city but an enigmatic, lost civilization.

Venturing into this raw, treacherous, but breathtakingly beautiful wilderness to confirm the discovery, Preston and the team battled torrential rains, quickmud, disease-carrying insects, jaguars, and deadly snakes. But it wasn't until they returned that tragedy struck: Preston and others found they had contracted in the ruins a horrifying, sometimes lethal-and incurable-disease.

Suspenseful and shocking, filled with colorful history, hair-raising adventure, and dramatic twists of fortune, THE LOST CITY OF THE MONKEY GOD is the absolutely true, eyewitness account of one of the great discoveries of the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*BAD KARMA: The True Story of a Mexico Trip from Hell*



  






In the summer of 1978, twenty-one-year-old Paul Wilson jumps at the chance to join two local icons on a dream surf trip to mainland Mexico, unaware their ultimate destination lies in the heart of drug cartel country. Having no earthly idea of where he’ll get the money to pay his share, and determined to prove his mettle, he does the only thing he can think of: He robs a supermarket. And, if karma didn’t already have enough reason to doom the trip, he soon learns one of his companions is a convicted killer on the run, and the other an unscrupulous cad. Mishap and misfortune rule the days, and mere survival takes precedence over surfing.

Original photographs (including pre-kingpin El Chapo), and Wilson’s strong narrative style, combine to make this true story personal—in the tradition of Into The Wild by Jon Krakauer, and Barbarian Days, A Surfing Life by William Finnegan—except this tale had to wait for the statute of limitations to expire before it could be told.

*READERS FAVORITE - Silver Award Winner for 2020!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hot Zone: The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus *



  






*The bestselling landmark account of the first emergence of the Ebola virus.

Now a mini-series drama starring Julianna Margulies, Topher Grace, Liam Cunningham, James D'Arcy, and Noah Emmerich on National Geographic.*

A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. _The Hot Zone_ tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, _The Hot Zone_ proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crisis in the Red Zone: The Story of the Deadliest Ebola Outbreak in History, and of the Outbreaks to Come*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • An urgent wake-up call about the future of emerging viruses and a gripping account of the doctors and scientists fighting to protect us, told through the story of the deadly 2013–2014 Ebola epidemic

“Crisis in the Red Zone reads like a thriller. That the story it tells is all true makes it all more terrifying.”—Elizabeth Kolbert, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Sixth Extinction

From the #1 bestselling author of The Hot Zone, now a National Geographic original miniseries . . .
*
This time, Ebola started with a two-year-old child who likely had contact with a wild creature and whose entire family quickly fell ill and died. The ensuing global drama activated health professionals in North America, Europe, and Africa in a desperate race against time to contain the viral wildfire. By the end—as the virus mutated into its deadliest form, and spread farther and faster than ever before—30,000 people would be infected, and the dead would be spread across eight countries on three continents.

In this taut and suspenseful medical drama, Richard Preston deeply chronicles the pandemic, in which we saw for the first time the specter of Ebola jumping continents, crossing the Atlantic, and infecting people in America. Rich in characters and conflict—physical, emotional, and ethical—_Crisis in the Red Zone_ is an immersion in one of the great public health calamities of our time.

Preston writes of doctors and nurses in the field putting their own lives on the line, of government bureaucrats and NGO administrators moving, often fitfully, to try to contain the outbreak, and of pharmaceutical companies racing to develop drugs to combat the virus. He also explores the charged ethical dilemma over who should and did receive the rare doses of an experimental treatment when they became available at the peak of the disaster.

_Crisis in the Red Zone_ makes clear that the outbreak of 2013–2014 is a harbinger of further, more severe outbreaks, and of emerging viruses heretofore unimagined—in any country, on any continent. In our ever more interconnected world, with roads and towns cut deep into the jungles of equatorial Africa, viruses both familiar and undiscovered are being unleashed into more densely populated areas than ever before. 

The more we discover about the virosphere, the more we realize its deadly potential. _Crisis in the Red Zone_ is an exquisitely timely book, a stark warning of viral outbreaks to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Next Pandemic: On the Front Lines Against Humankind's Gravest Dangers*



  






*An inside account of the fight to contain the world's deadliest diseases -- and the panic and corruption that make them worse.*

Throughout history, humankind's biggest killers have been infectious diseases: the Black Death, the Spanish Flu, and AIDS alone account for over one hundred million deaths. We ignore this reality most of the time, but when a new threat -- Ebola, SARS, Zika, coronavirus -- seems imminent, we send our best and bravest doctors to contain it. People like Dr. Ali S. Khan.

In his long career as a public health first responder -- protected by a thin mask from infected patients, napping under nets to keep out scorpions, making life-and-death decisions on limited, suspect information -- Khan has found that rogue microbes will always be a problem, but outbreaks are often caused by people. We make mistakes, politicize emergencies, and, too often, fail to imagine the consequences of our actions.
_The Next Pandemic _is a firsthand account of disasters like anthrax, bird flu, and others -- and how we could do more to prevent their return. It is both a gripping story of our brushes with fate and an urgent lesson on how we can keep ourselves safe from the inevitable next pandemic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Legacy of Ashes: The History of the CIA *



  






With shocking revelations that made headlines in papers across the country, Pulitzer-Prize-winner Tim Weiner gets at the truth behind the CIA and uncovers here why nearly every CIA Director has left the agency in worse shape than when he found it; and how these profound failures jeopardize our national security.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Longitude: The True Story of a Lone Genius Who Solved the Greatest Scientific Problem of His Time*



  






*The dramatic human story of an epic scientific quest and of one man's forty-year obsession to find a solution to the thorniest scientific dilemma of the day--"the longitude problem."*

Anyone alive in the eighteenth century would have known that "the longitude problem" was the thorniest scientific dilemma of the day-and had been for centuries. Lacking the ability to measure their longitude, sailors throughout the great ages of exploration had been literally lost at sea as soon as they lost sight of land. Thousands of lives and the increasing fortunes of nations hung on a resolution. One man, John Harrison, in complete opposition to the scientific community, dared to imagine a mechanical solution-a clock that would keep precise time at sea, something no clock had ever been able to do on land.

_Longitude_ is the dramatic human story of an epic scientific quest and of Harrison's forty-year obsession with building his perfect timekeeper, known today as the chronometer. Full of heroism and chicanery, it is also a fascinating brief history of astronomy, navigation, and clockmaking, and opens a new window on our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*D-Day Girls: The Spies Who Armed the Resistance, Sabotaged the Nazis, and Helped Win World War II *



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The dramatic, untold history of the heroic women recruited by Britain’s elite spy agency to help pave the way for Allied victory in World War II

“Gripping. Spies, romance, Gestapo thugs, blown-up trains, courage, and treachery (lots of treachery)—and all of it true.”—Erik Larson, author of The Devil in the White City and Dead Wake*

In 1942, the Allies were losing, Germany seemed unstoppable, and every able man in England was on the front lines. To “set Europe ablaze,” in the words of Winston Churchill, the Special Operations Executive (SOE), whose spies were trained in everything from demolition to sharpshooting, was forced to do something unprecedented: recruit women. Thirty-nine answered the call, leaving their lives and families to become saboteurs in France.

In _D-Day Girls_, Sarah Rose draws on recently declassified files, diaries, and oral histories to tell the thrilling story of three of these remarkable women. There’s Andrée Borrel, a scrappy and streetwise Parisian who blew up power lines with the Gestapo hot on her heels; Odette Sansom, an unhappily married suburban mother who saw the SOE as her ticket out of domestic life and into a meaningful adventure; and Lise de Baissac, a fiercely independent member of French colonial high society and the SOE’s unflappable “queen.” Together, they destroyed train lines, ambushed Nazis, plotted prison breaks, and gathered crucial intelligence—laying the groundwork for the D-Day invasion that proved to be the turning point in the war.

Rigorously researched and written with razor-sharp wit, _D-Day Girls _is an inspiring story for our own moment of resistance: a reminder of what courage—and the energy of politically animated women—can accomplish when the stakes seem incalculably high.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nazi Wives: The Women at the Top of Hitler's Germany*



  






*Nazi Wives is a fascinating look at the personal lives, psychological profiles, and marriages of the wives of officers in Hitler's inner circle.*

Goering, Goebbels, Himmler, Heydrich, Hess, Bormann—names synonymous with power and influence in the Third Reich. Perhaps less familiar are Carin, Emmy, Magda, Margarete, Lina, Ilse and Gerda...

These are the women behind the infamous men—complex individuals with distinctive personalities who were captivated by Hitler and whose everyday lives were governed by Nazi ideology. Throughout the rise and fall of Nazism these women loved and lost, raised families and quarreled with their husbands and each other, all the while jostling for position with the Fuhrer himself. Until now, they have been treated as minor characters, their significance ignored, as if they were unaware of their husbands' murderous acts, despite the evidence that was all around them: the stolen art on their walls, the slave labor in their homes, and the produce grown in concentration camps on their tables.

James Wyllie's _Nazi Wives_ explores these women in detail for the first time, skillfully interweaving their stories through years of struggle, power, decline and destruction into the post-war twilight of denial and delusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*By Tank into Normandy*



  






*'One of the best half-dozen personal accounts of the Normandy campaign' - Richard Holmes*

Stuart Hills embarked his Sherman DD tank on to an LCT at 6.45 a.m., Sunday 4 June 1944. He was 20 years old, unblooded, fresh from a public-school background and Officer Cadet training. He was going to war. Two days later, his tank sunk, he and his crew landed from a rubber dinghy with just the clothes they stood in. After that, the struggles through the Normandy bocage in a replacement tank (of the non-swimming variety), engaging the enemy in a constant round of close encounters, led to a swift mastering of the art of tank warfare and remarkable survival in the midst of carnage and destruction. His story of that journey through hell to victory makes for compulsive reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Skies: Gliders at War, 1939–1945*



  






On 10 May 1940 warfare changed forever when gliders swooped down to seize the fortress of Eben Emael in Belgium ahead of the German advance. In the following five years of war, the glider evolved into a war-winning weapon capable of landing men, guns and even tanks with pinpoint precision. Across the world it became a vital element in military planning, yet no full history of glider operations has been written. Tim Lynch, in this graphic and highly readable study, gives vivid accounts of glider operations - some famous, some less well known - in every theatre of the war, in northern Europe, the Mediterranean, the Far East and the Pacific. He quotes extensively from the memoirs and eyewitness accounts of the glider pilots and the troops they carried, and he traces the evolution glider tactics over the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Air Battle for Malta: The Diaries of a Spitfire Pilot*



  






This book provides an intriguing and realistic account of the struggle for the possession of Malta during World War II. The air battle raged for two and a half years during which time 14,000 tons of bombs were dropped on a defiant population.The history is based on the diaries of Lord David Douglas-Hamilton, the author's uncle, who was the leader of a Spitfire squadron that defended the island during the worst of the crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*British Naval Weapons of World War Two: The John Lambert Collection, Volume I: Destroyer Weapons*



  






*“For anyone wishing to super-detail any British destroyer of this era, this book looks to be a real must-have.” —Nautical Research Guild's Model Ship World* 

John Lambert was a renowned naval draftsman, whose plans were highly valued for their accuracy and detail by modelmakers and enthusiasts. By the time of his death in 2016 he’d produced over 850 sheets of drawings, many of which have never been published—until now.

Lambert’s interest was always focused on smaller warships and his weapons drawings tend to be of open mountings—the kind that present a real challenge to modelmakers—rather than enclosed turret guns, but he also produced drawings of torpedo tubes, underwater weapons, fire-control directors, and even some specific armament-related deck fittings. This first volume in a series covers all such weapons carried by British destroyers of this era, with additional appendices devoted to earlier guns still in service, and destroyer-caliber weapons only mounted in larger ships. The drawings are backed by introductory essays by Norman Friedman, an acknowledged authority on naval ordnance, while a selection of photographs add to the value of the book as visual reference.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Burma Air Campaign: 1941-1945*



  






The scene is set with an overview of the respective states of the RAF and Japanese Airforce, and an explanation of how the American Volunteer Group (The Flying Tigers) came to be in China. There is a concise description of air ops covering the Japanese invasion of Indo China, Malaya and Singapore, together with a close study of the sinking of the Prince of Wales and Repulse, which altered the air/sea power equation. The main emphasis is on the use of air power both offensive, defensive and air transport during the protracted Burma Campaign. This embraces operations in the Arakan and the various Chindit long range penetration expeditions. These relied almost totally on air supply and evacuation. In the later stages of the War, the US and RAF combined forces and predictably this was not without controversy. Few realize that US B29s operating from India attacked Japan itself. Finally the role of ground attack aircraft against the retreating Japanese played a significant part in the Allied advance in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Military Vehicles in the Spanish Civil War: A Comprehensive Study of the Deployment of German Military Vehicles on the Eve of WW2*



  






*An authoritative and fully illustrated study of the German military vehicles that fought in the Spanish Civil War—from motorcycles to Panzer Tanks.*

This comprehensive volume examines the combat and logistics vehicles that formed a vital part of the German contingent fighting in the Spanish Civil War alongside Francisco Franco’s Nationalist forces. The Panzer I, which so surprised the world in the Polish campaign of World War II, was first seen in the Spanish Civil War. It appeared together with a wide range of war materiel such as antitank guns, flamethrowers, and other armaments.

This book covers a wide range of vehicles, each identified in detail: from the humblest motorcycle to the Horch staff car; from Opel ‘Blitz’, MAN Diesel, Mercedes, and Krupp trucks to the enormous Vomag 3LR 443 truck; as well as the many types of military ambulances seen in Spain during the war years. With more than 500 historic images—most of them previously unpublished—this volume is an unprecedented study of the vehicles used by the German contingent in the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Manhattan Project: The Making of the Atomic Bomb*



  






The ramifications of the Manhattan Project are still with us to this day. The atomic bombs that came out of it brought an end to the war in the Pacific, but at a heavy loss of life in Japan and the opening of a Pandora's box that has tested international relations.

This book traces the history of the Manhattan Project, from the first glimmerings of the possibility of such a catastrophic weapon to the aftermath of the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. It profiles the architects of the bomb and how they tried to reconcile their personal feelings with their ambition as scientists. It looks at the role of the politicians and it includes first-hand accounts of those who experienced the effects of the bombings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hitler’s Terror Weapons: The Price of Vengeance*



  






Did Hitler’s use of unproven exotic weapons cost him the war? Were they worth the price? What effect did the V weapons have on Allied plans, morale and supplies? Roy Irons also investigates Hitler’s thirst for revenge following 1918 and his dread when Russian victories and Allied bombing began to shadow the Third Reich.

Roy Irons' fascinating book investigates whether Hitler's campaign would have been a greater success if he had put fewer resources into experimental weapons of revenge such as the V-2 rocket and the V-1 Doodle-bug. Enormous resources were poured into these experimental projects, often inspired by Hitler's thirst for revenge after the collapse of Germany in 1918 and his dread of a recurrence when Russian victories and allied bombing began to cast grim and ever-growing shadows over the Third Reich. He considers such questions as what effect the bombardment really had on London's morale and on Allied supplies through the port of Antwerp? Were these weapons really worth the price? With a foreword by Professor Richard Overy and fascinating images from the Imperial War Museum and Public Record Office, this is a unique account of this key element of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Future of War: A History*



  






*An award-winning military historian, professor, and political adviser delivers the definitive story of warfare in all its guises and applications, showing what has driven and continues to drive this uniquely human form of political violence.*

Questions about the future of war are a regular feature of political debate, strategic analysis, and popular fiction. Where should we look for new dangers? What cunning plans might an aggressor have in mind? What are the best forms of defense? How might peace be preserved or conflict resolved?

From the French rout at Sedan in 1870 to the relentless contemporary insurgencies in Iraq and Afghanistan, Lawrence Freedman, a world-renowned military thinker, reveals how most claims from the military futurists are wrong. But they remain influential nonetheless.

Freedman shows how those who have imagined future war have often had an idealized notion of it as confined, brief, and decisive, and have regularly taken insufficient account of the possibility of long wars-hence the stubborn persistence of the idea of a knockout blow, whether through a dashing land offensive, nuclear first strike, or cyberattack. He also notes the lack of attention paid to civil wars until the West began to intervene in them during the 1990s, and how the boundaries between peace and war, between the military, the civilian, and the criminal are becoming increasingly blurred.

Freedman's account of a century and a half of warfare and the (often misconceived) thinking that precedes war is a challenge to hawks and doves alike, and puts current strategic thinking into a bracing historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blood on China Beach: My Story as a Brain Surgeon in Vietnam *



  






More than once during his yearlong duty, thirty-two-year-old Paul J. Pitlyk wondered what had possessed him to leave the security of a neurosurgery practice in the Midwest to experience the blood, guts, and gore of brain surgery at a forward marine hospital during the Vietnam War. In Blood on China Beach, Pitlyk, a neurosurgeon from the Mayo Clinic, shares the story of how he learned his craft in a rudimentary hospital in Vietnam, twelve thousand miles from home.

This memoir picks up where most Vietnam battlefield memoirs leave offwhen the choppers deliver the dead and gravely wounded to the field hospitals and the dedicated doctors and medical staff struggle under primitive and unsterile conditions to preserve life. In this environment, Pitlyk was charged with carrying out emergency neurosurgery on those soldiers sustaining head injuries. He details both the emotional and professional factors that played a role in his service and provides a unique perspective to the Vietnam War.

Insightful and historically significant, Blood on China Beach shows Pitlyks reverence for life and his admiration for the bravery of the marines he operated on, even as he questioned his own ability to make a difference. This memoir shows Pauls evolution from child to man and from neophyte to surgeon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A River in Darkness: One Man's Escape from North Korea *



  






*A New York Times bestseller and Amazon Charts Most Read and Most Sold book.

A Goodreads Choice Award nominee for Memoir & Autobiography.

The harrowing true story of one man’s life in—and subsequent escape from—North Korea, one of the world’s most brutal totalitarian regimes.*

Half-Korean, half-Japanese, Masaji Ishikawa has spent his whole life feeling like a man without a country. This feeling only deepened when his family moved from Japan to North Korea when Ishikawa was just thirteen years old, and unwittingly became members of the lowest social caste. His father, himself a Korean national, was lured to the new Communist country by promises of abundant work, education for his children, and a higher station in society. But the reality of their new life was far from utopian.

In this memoir translated from the original Japanese, Ishikawa candidly recounts his tumultuous upbringing and the brutal thirty-six years he spent living under a crushing totalitarian regime, as well as the challenges he faced repatriating to Japan after barely escaping North Korea with his life. _A River in Darkness_ is not only a shocking portrait of life inside the country but a testament to the dignity—and indomitable nature—of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Sea Stories: My Life in Special Operations*



  






*Following the success of his #1 New York Times bestseller Make Your Bed, which has sold over one million copies, Admiral William H. McRaven is back with amazing stories of bravery and heroism during his career as a Navy SEAL and commander of America's Special Operations Forces.*
Admiral William H. McRaven is a part of American military history, having been involved in some of the most famous missions in recent memory, including the capture of Saddam Hussein, the rescue of Captain Richard Phillips, and the raid to kill Osama bin Laden.

_Sea Stories_ begins in 1963 at a French Officers' Club in France, where Allied officers and their wives gathered to have drinks and tell stories about their adventures during World War II-the place where a young Bill McRaven learned the value of a good story. _Sea Stories_ is an unforgettable look back on one man's incredible life, from childhood days sneaking into high-security military sites to a day job of hunting terrorists and rescuing hostages.

Action-packed, humorous, and full of valuable life lessons like those exemplified in McRaven's bestselling _Make Your Bed_, _Sea Stories_ is a remarkable memoir from one of America's most accomplished leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Kill Chain: Defending America in the Future of High-Tech Warfare*



  






For generations of Americans, our country has been the world's dominant military power. How the US military fights, and the systems and weapons that it fights with, have been uncontested. That old reality, however, is rapidly deteriorating. America's traditional sources of power are eroding amid the emergence of new technologies and the growing military threat posed by rivals such as China. America is at grave risk of losing a future war.
As Christian Brose reveals in this urgent wake-up call, the future will be defined by artificial intelligence, autonomous systems, and other emerging technologies that are revolutionizing global industries and are now poised to overturn the model of American defense. This fascinating, if disturbing, book confronts the existential risks on the horizon, charting a way for America's military to adapt and succeed with new thinking as well as new technology. America must build a battle network of systems that enables people to rapidly understand threats, make decisions, and take military actions, the process known as "the kill chain." Examining threats from China, Russia, and elsewhere, _The Kill Chain_ offers hope and, ultimately, insights on how America can apply advanced technologies to prevent war, deter aggression, and maintain peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*There Are Only Four (The Competition Archives Book 1)*



  






*The Hunger Games meets Black Mirror in this competition where winning is the only escape, but the maze has other plans.*

The race takes place in a three-dimensional concrete maze where teens compete in this televised contest. The first team to beat the obstacles and decipher the clues is crowned victorious, their futures bright as the leading schools and businesses vie to acquire the winners.

One young woman is determined to cross the finish line first, for the groups who fail must repeat the race. She will do whatever it takes for her team to win. When the game begins, something about this maze seems familiar, even though this is her first time competing, but before she can put her finger on it, winning turns into a fight for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silver Timeship: An Epic Space Opera/Time Travel Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 4)*



  






*What will you sacrifice to save the entire universe?*

Following Jim’s audacious plan, Kurt and a team of Marines traveled to the future to destroy Voltex. However, in doing so, they inadvertently started a chain reaction that ended with the extermination of _all_ _life in the_ _universe_.

Now our heroes must get together one more time to save the universe before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Song of Eagles*



  






*New York Times bestselling author: When war breaks out in New Mexico Territory, one gunfighter must face down the notorious Billy the Kid . . .*

The American West—bright with hope and possibility, ravaged by war and greed, and forged by the men and myths that defined the frontier. Men like renowned gunfighter Falcon MacCallister, who risked his life to defend it . . .

*The Ballad of Billy The Kid*

In Pecos Valley, New Mexico, a cattle war has erupted, pitting rancher against rancher across a once-peaceful land. It has thrust MacCallister into the dead center of one of the most violent battles on record—and barrel to barrel with the greatest challenge he has ever faced. His name is William Bonney. His victims called him Billy the Kid. MacCallister calls him a bad risk. But in the deadly gamble of the Lincoln County War, placing your bet on an outlaw like the Kid is the only game in town.

MacCallister's Law: Never turn your back on a man . . . unless he's already dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Destiny of Eagles *



  






*Falcon MacCallister comes to the aid of Rough Rider Teddy Roosevelt in this rip-roaring Western adventure from the bestselling author of Blood of Eagles.*

Falcon MacCallister’s father was a legend in the West, while Falcon’s quest for justice has driven him onto the wild side of the law. Famed as a gunslinger, feared for his lethal speed and accuracy, Falcon decides to make it a fair fight when he comes upon a man being attacked by a bandit gang in the Dakota Territory. The man is Teddy Roosevelt, the Rough Rider, himself.

Roosevelt knows a brave man when he sees one. And he calls on Falcon when a judge’s daughter is taken by an outlaw trying to pry his brother free. With no trust in—or from—the law, Falcon has only one way to do this job: alone and ready to kill. But the outlaws know he’s coming, the woman he’s trying to rescue knows some tricks of her own, and winning a bloody battle in the Dakotas will take more than courage—it will take a man’s will to live like a legend . . . or die like one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Revenge of Eagles (Pinnacle Westerns Book 10) *



  






*USA Today bestselling Author: For the MacCallisters, frontier justice runs in the family . . .*

Falcon MacCallister couldn't duck his father's legacy as a shootist in the Wild West—and he's never tried to. A man who lives between two worlds, Falcon has a reputation of his own—and it's about to plunge him into a different kind of war.

On a stagecoach in southern Arizona, Falcon is ambushed. But the only people who die are the shotgun guard and a beautiful young Indian woman returning from school in the East. While Falcon has a choice to walk away, a violent conflict is erupting among the natives. The dead woman was the daughter of a powerful chief with links to Geronimo and Cochise—and a tinderbox has been ignited. Falcon knows that the innocent will die with the guilty if the murderers aren't caught soon. And Falcon MacCallister is the one man who has the courage, the gun, and the bloodline to bring justice to a wounded and violent land . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Died in the Wool (Roderick Alleyn Book 13)*



  






*The inspector digs into a cold case on a New Zealand sheep farm in this “well-sustained crime story” from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master (Kirkus Reviews).*

Flossie Rubrick, a highly opinionated and influential member of the New Zealand Parliament, was last seen heading off to one of the storage sheds on her sheep farm. Three weeks later, she turned up dead and packed in a bale of her own wool. What happened on the night of her long-ago disappearance? In the country on counterespionage duty, Inspector Roderick Alleyn is happy to lend a hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wyatt's Revenge: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Like an action adventure movie—a roller coaster of action*

On balance, retired trial lawyer-turned-beach-bum Matt Royal is a pretty laid-back fellow. But when Laurence Wyatt, one of Matt's best friends, is murdered, Matt trades in his easygoing ways for a hard-hitting quest for revenge.

Matt knows the Longboat Key police will do their job in investigating. But for Matt, finding Wyatt's killer isn't a job; it's personal. Determined to do whatever it takes to solve Wyatt's murder, Matt takes matters into his own hands and embarks on a clandestine investigation.

Soon, Matt finds himself in hot pursuit of a cadre of remorseless criminals and trained killers, but the tables turn, and Matt becomes the pursued. Faced with mounting danger, Matt calls for backup from his buddies Jock Algren and Logan Hamilton.

Matt Royal would go to the ends of the earth to exact revenge for Wyatt's murder, but will he go outside the law?

Expect the unexpected in this wild and dangerous ride from Longboat Key, Florida, to Frankfurt, Germany—because hell hath no fury like Matt Royal scorned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mortal Dilemma: A Matt Royal Mystery*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Matt Royal meets the meanest man he has ever faced*

Jock Algren arrives on Longboat Key in a state of depression and hopelessness. His most recent mission for his secretive U.S. government intelligence agency has been disastrous, and his friends Matt Royal and J.D. Duncan aren't sure they'll be able to pull him out of his despair—then the bad guys show up and danger erupts on all fronts.

J.D., a Longboat Key detective, is investigating a cold case when the brother of the victim shows up on the island and complicates the investigation. A grizzled sailor—described by Matt as "the meanest man I'd ever known"—brings his boat into a local marina and bodies begin to accumulate.

A Middle East jihadist intent on revenge locks on to Jock's clandestine past, bringing a deadly chase to the last outpost in the continental U.S.—Key West.

Three prongs of evil descend, clashing violently. How could all this malice be interconnected?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Watchman (A Marc Portman Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Introducing professional watcher and deep cover specialist Marc Portman in the first of this stunning new series*

He's a professional shadow. A watcher who provides protection in potentially hostile situations. He works in the background, stays off the record. Often the people he's guarding have no idea he's there. Some people know him as Portman.

When two British intelligence agents are despatched to negotiate the release of a group of western hostages in Somalia, veteran MI6 operator Tom Vane realizes that something about this operation doesn't stack up. Unwilling to see two promising officers sacrificed in what he believes to be a suicide mission, he covertly hires deep cover specialist Marc Portman to protect them.

Heading for the wild and lawless land on the Kenyan/Somali border, Portman soon realizes that the British Intelligence Services have been double-crossed. Can he survive long enough to keep his charges alive and prevent a catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Zulu: A Beta Force Comedy Thriller*



  






The fate of civilization rests on two blubbering idiots.
Their entire lives, they were passed over, unchosen, left out in the cold, unwanted.
All of that changed when they were selected to be a part of a top secret operation to stop a terrorist group from launching a deadly weapon.
With the lives of millions at stake, Zeke Marshall and Phoenix Underwood must track down the terrorists before it's too late. But things aren't entirely as they seem.
Follow these hilarious characters on the most dangerous adventure of their lives in the episode in a groundbreaking comedy series by USA Today bestseller Ernest Dempsey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beaks, Bones & Bird Songs: How the Struggle for Survival Has Shaped Birds and Their Behavior *



  






*This guided tour through bird behavior by the author of Latin for Bird Lovers “reveals the strange and wondrous adaptations birds rely on to get by” (National Audubon Society).*

When we see a bird flying from branch to branch happily chirping, it is easy to imagine they lead a simple life of freedom, flight, and feathers. What we don’t see is the arduous, life-threatening challenges they face at every moment. In _Beaks, Bones, and Bird Songs_, ornithologist Roger J. Lederer guides you through the myriad, often nearly miraculous, things that birds do every day just to stay alive.

The goldfinch withstands extreme weather changes by doubling the density of its plumage in winter. Urban birds navigate traffic through a keen understanding of posted speed limits. In engaging and accessible prose, Lederer shares how and why birds use their sensory abilities to see ultraviolet, find food without seeing it, fly thousands of miles without stopping, change their songs in noisy cities, navigate by smell, and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Quantum Rules: How the Laws of Physics Explain Love, Success, and Everyday Life *



  






*A New York Times Best Seller!

Here is a book to lead you through the fascinating intersections of life and physics with humor and intelligence.*

Find out how the laws of physics define every aspect of our lives and society, from human nature and relationships to geopolitical issues like financial markets, globalization and immigration. The Quantum Rules is a different kind of physics book, as easy to read as a novel and directly relevant for everyday life issues that affect us all. It is not meant to dazzle you with unproven speculations that have no bearing on your life. Rather, _The Quantum Rules_ will familiarize you with the important and established laws at the heart of physics, in a way never done before – by showing how the defining patterns of our lives, our behavior and our society already follow similar rules.

Never took an interest in science before? No problem! you will still understand everything and find plenty to relate to. A scientist or a science junkie? You will find a different perspective on things you may already know. Best of all, you will discover how to have meaningful conversations about physics in a way that won’t make eyes glaze over, and in which all can gladly participate.

_The Quantum Rules_ also does something you would never expect from a book on physics – it makes you laugh, often. Its new and original take on established natural laws injects plenty of dry humor into this serious subject, by using life to explain physics and in turn using physics to understand life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Polk: The Man Who Transformed the Presidency and America *



  






In *Polk*, Walter R. Borneman gives us the first complete and authoritative biography of a president often overshadowed in image but seldom outdone in accomplishment. James K. Polk occupied the White House for only four years, from 1845 to 1849, but he plotted and attained a formidable agenda: He fought for and won tariff reductions, reestablished an independent Treasury, and, most notably, brought Texas into the Union, bluffed Great Britain out of the lion’s share of Oregon, and wrested California and much of the Southwest from Mexico. On reflection, these successes seem even more impressive, given the contentious political environment of the time.

In this unprecedented, long-overdue warts-and-all look at Polk’s life and career, we have a portrait of an expansionist president and decisive statesman who redefined the country he led, and we are reminded anew of the true meaning of presidential accomplishment and resolve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Torpedoes Away! (Annotated): Our Submarine Navy in the Pacific*



  






_Torpedoes Away!_ details US Navy submarine operations during the first 18 months of World War Two. Author Maxwell Hawkins breathlessly covers the tense, dangerous missions of submarines USS _Trout, Sea Raven, Pollack, Skipjack_ and _Cuttlefish_. Between these first-hand reports stitched-together from interviews with crewmen, Hawkins describes the mechanical workings of submarines, as well as the history of submersibles beginning in the 17th Century. He spent over a year sifting through the archives of the Navy Department and conducted extensive interviews with many veteran submariners about their experiences in the Pacific during World War Two. The result is a classic study of underwater warfare, a must read for military historians and World War 2 buffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Our Jungle Road to Tokyo*



  






On 20 August 1942, Robert L. Eichelberger departed the United States for Australia to serve under General Douglas MacArthur in the war for the Pacific.

He was thrown into the heat of the action, as within a matter of months, the Allied armies stormed the Japanese beachheads at Buna.

Eichelberger stated that though the Buna campaign was the first Allied Ground Force victory in the Pacific “it was bought at a substantial price in death, wounds, disease, despair, and human suffering.”

For the next three years, Eichelberger and the men that he led, fought bloody campaigns at Biak, Leyte, Mindanao, and elsewhere as they attempted to defeat the Japanese.

Eichelberger and the Eighth Army conducted fifty-two separate D-days between the Battle of Leyte and the Japanese surrender. It is little wonder therefore that John C. Frederiksen in _American Military Leaders_ stated that Eichelberger was “The Pacific theater’s most successful exponent of amphibious warfare.”

_Our Jungle Road to Tokyo_ is not merely an account of military operations as Eichelberger also comments on Australian-American relations through the Pacific campaign, Mrs. Roosevelt’s visit to the troops, the daily life of his men, how they survived the inhospitable jungles of the pacific islands, and the realities of the military occupation of Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aircraft Salvage in the Battle of Britain and the Blitz (Images of War)*



  






*“A well-documented photographic portrayal, detailing a plethora of aircraft shot down and salvaged in Great Britain during World War Two.”—Stand Easy Blog*

_Aircraft Salvage in the Battle of Britain and the Blitz_ is comprised of 140-150 images of the work of RAF and civilian salvage squads during the Battle of Britain, the Blitz and beyond. The images depict losses across Britain, both RAF and German, during this period. Each picture tells its own story and is fully captioned with historical detail.

Each section has a short introduction and the images include those of shot down aircraft, including relatively intact machines, badly damaged/destroyed wreckages, photographs of pilots and other related illustrations. All images are from the author’s unique collection of wartime photographs of Luftwaffe losses, collected from a variety of sources across some thirty-five years of research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spy: The Inside Story of How the FBI's Robert Hanssen Betrayed America*



  






*Spy tells, for the first time, the full, authoritative story of how FBI agent Robert Hanssen, code name grayday, spied for Russia for twenty-two years in what has been called the “worst intelligence disaster in U.S. history”–and how he was finally caught in an incredible gambit by U.S. intelligence.*

David Wise, the nation’s leading espionage writer, has called on his unique knowledge and unrivaled intelligence sources to write the definitive, inside story of how Robert Hanssen betrayed his country, and why.

_Spy_ at last reveals the mind and motives of a man who was a walking paradox: FBI counterspy, KGB mole, devout Catholic, obsessed pornographer who secretly televised himself and his wife having sex so that his best friend could watch, defender of family values, fantasy James Bond who took a stripper to Hong Kong and carried a machine gun in his car trunk.

Brimming with startling new details sure to make headlines, _Spy_ discloses:

• the previously untold story of how the FBI got the actual file on Robert Hanssen out of KGB headquarters in Moscow for $7 million in an unprecedented operation that ended in Hanssen’s arrest.

• how for three years, the FBI pursued a CIA officer, code name gray deceiver, in the mistaken belief that he was the mole they were seeking inside U.S. intelligence. The innocent officer was accused as a spy and suspended by the CIA for nearly two years.

• why Hanssen spied, based on exclusive interviews with Dr. David L. Charney, the psychiatrist who met with Hanssen in his jail cell more than thirty times. Hanssen, in an extraordinary arrangement, authorized Charney to talk to the author.

• the full story of Robert Hanssen’s bizarre sex life, including the hidden video camera he set up in his bedroom and how he plotted to drug his wife, Bonnie, so that his best friend could father her child.

• how Hanssen and the CIA’s Aldrich Ames betrayed three Russians secretly spying for the FBI–including tophat, a Soviet general–who were then executed by Moscow.

• that after Hanssen was already working for the KGB, he directed a study of moles in the FBI when–as he alone knew–he was the mole.

Robert Hanssen betrayed the FBI. He betrayed his country. He betrayed his wife. He betrayed his children. He betrayed his best friend, offering him up to the KGB. He betrayed his God. Most of all, he betrayed himself. Only David Wise could tell the astonishing, full story, and he does so, in masterly style, in _Spy_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Children Of The Deterrent (Halfhero Book 1)*



  






*★★★★★"Unputdownable, totally unputdownable."★★★★★

What if a super human turned out not to be so super...or even human?*

Britain's superhero, The Deterrent, was unveiled to the world in 1979, and disappeared two years later. The truth about his origins has never been revealed. The rumours about his children—those that survived—and their mysterious abilities have never been confirmed.

Until now.

Armed with a diary that reveals everything about The Deterrent’s early years, Daniel Harbin—discovering powers of his own—finds himself dragged into the same secretive government department his famous father worked for.

Can a halfhero be a better superhero than his father, or is Daniel making a terrible mistake?

When the wrong people know what you’re capable of, no matter how powerful you are, you're still in danger…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pushing Ice*



  






*Pushing Ice is the brilliant tale of extraordinary aliens, glittering technologies, and sweeping space opera from award-winning science fiction author Alastair Reynolds.*
2057. Humanity has raised exploiting the solar system to an art form. Bella Lind and the crew of her nuclear-powered ship, the Rockhopper, push ice. They mine comets. And they're good at it.
The Rockhopper is nearing the end of its current mission cycle, and everyone is desperate for some much-needed R & R, when startling news arrives from Saturn: Janus, one of Saturn's ice moons, has inexplicably left its natural orbit and is now heading out of the solar system at high speed. As layers of camouflage fall away, it becomes clear that Janus was never a moon in the first place. It's some kind of machine -- and it is now headed toward a fuzzily glimpsed artifact 260 light-years away.
The Rockhopper is the only ship anywhere near Janus, and Bella Lind is ordered to shadow it for the few vital days before it falls forever out of reach. In accepting this mission, she sets her ship and her crew on a collision course with destiny -- for Janus has more surprises in store, and not all of them are welcome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whiskey Sour: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 2)*



  






Book 1 is currently free here. 

Addison Holmes is at it again. When priceless Russian gems are stolen on their way to Savannah and the courier is murdered, all the clues lead back to an escort service that seems above reproach. But looks can be deceiving.

Throw in a sexy detective and a dangerous FBI agent, and Addison finds out very quickly that she's in way over her head. But nothing is going to stop her from getting her man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whiskey For Breakfast: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 3)*



  






The Private Investigator's Handbook

Rule #1: Don't break the law

Rule #2: See Rule #1

...And then there's Addison Holmes, who makes up her handbook as she goes along.

Addison is licensed to carry and she means business. The only thing getting in her way is a sexy detective, a neighborhood watch from hell, a dead billionaire, a black market sperm bank, and a long lost heir.

Piece of cake...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whiskey, You're The Devil: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 4)*



  






Things are looking up for Addison Holmes. She's about to take her P.I. exams, she's living in sin with the man of her dreams, and she hasn't had a phone call from her mother in three whole days. But she should have known things were too good to last.

When Rosemarie Valentine's fingerprints are found on the murder weapon used to kill a sex shop owner, it's up to Addison and the gang to clear her name before Rosemarie is thrown in the pokey with no hope of getting out again.

With the help of Nick, Savage, Kate, and Addison's mom and sister, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 6) *



  






In her fifth adventure, Addison sets out to discover who stole a kidney from her newest client—a kidney that was still very much attached to its owner when it was taken.

With her brand new P.I. license in hand, a marriage proposal on her mind, and Aunt Scarlet and Rosemarie as backup, nothing could possibly go wrong.

Join Addison and the gang for a real Charlie Foxtrot of a case in Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whiskey and Gunpowder: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 7)*



  






Something old,
Something new,
Something borrowed,
Something…bedazzled?

In twenty-four hours, Addison Holmes will be a married woman. Maybe.

A week to plan a wedding in the south is not for the fainthearted, but Addison (along with the help of her neurotic mother, unreliable sister, and unpredictable Aunt Scarlet) are determined to pull it off.
There’s just one problem. Okay…two problems.

Problem #1: The preacher is missing.
This seems like a bad omen to Addison, and all the best investigators she knows are taking part in the pre-wedding festivities (that’s code for drunk).

That leaves one man for the task: FBI Special Agent Matt Savage. But Addison isn’t sure he’s the man for the job. She and Savage have a complicated history, and Savage could make the preacher disappear forever if it served his own agenda.

Problem #2: Rosemarie Valentine is in charge of booking the bridal party for a spa day. Enough said.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*KnockOut (An FBI Thriller Book 13)*



  






After witnessing her relatives burying a pile of dead bodies in the middle of the night, a seven-year-old uses her telepathic powers to call a man she's seen only on television: FBI Agent Dillon Savich. Now Savich and his wife and partner, Agent Lacey Sherlock, face their most elusive foes to keep the child out of harm's way-before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killer Thriller (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*In #1 New York Times bestselling author Lee Goldberg’s action-packed sequel to the Washington Post bestseller True Fiction, a hapless writer is pitted against an enemy nation mounting a treacherous plot lifted from one of his thrillers.*

Everybody loves Ian Ludlow’s action novels—especially the CIA—because the spies know something the public doesn’t: his fictional plots have a frightening tendency to come true. Ian is in Hong Kong with his resourceful assistant Margo French to research his wildest story yet—a deadly global conspiracy by Chinese intelligence to topple the United States.

What Ian doesn’t know is that his horrifying scenario is happening and that the Chinese mistakenly believe he’s an undercover superspy assigned to foil their scheme. Now Ian is trapped in his own terrifying thriller, on the run from assassins, and racing against time to prevent an epic disaster. He’s written himself into a corner that could cost his life…and his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marathon (A Jonathan Stride Novel, *



  






*A powerfully compelling thriller that strikes at the heart of our current fears as a nation, Detective Jonathan Stride must investigate a marathon bombing in his city- before more people get hurt.*

On a rainy June morning, tens of thousands of people line the streets of Duluth while exhausted runners push to reach the finish line at the city's biggest annual event. Then, in a terrifying echo of the Boston bombing, there is an explosion along the race course, leaving many people dead and injured.

Within minutes, Jonathan Stride, Serena Dial, and Maggie Bei are at work with the FBI to find the terrorists behind the tragedy. As social media feeds a flood of rumors and misinformation, one young man becomes the most wanted person in the city. And the manhunt is on.

But are the answers behind the Duluth bombing more complex than anyone realizes? And can Stride, Serena, and Maggie find the truth before more innocent people are killed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Alter Ego (A Jonathan Stride Novel, 9)*



  






*Hollywood has a dark side, and it will stop at nothing to hide it...*

When a freak auto accident kills a driver carrying false identification on the remote roads outside Duluth, Jonathan Stride is disturbed to find a gun in the trunk - and the gun has recently been fired.

The next day, a Duluth college student has also vanished, and Stride worries they're connected - but what would have put an ordinary young woman in the crosshairs of a man who has all the hallmarks of an assassin for hire?

Stride's investigation leads him to a film crew in Duluth, where a movie is being made based on a case in Stride's own past. The actor playing Stride is Hollywood royalty, an award-winning icon who has charmed his way to the top of the box office. But Stride soon hears whispers that his cinematic alter ego has a dark side...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Island (Rob Stone Book 3)*



  






Waking naked and alone on a deserted island, Rob Stone has no recollection of how he got there, or who he is. His memory is one of snapshots, each one building a picture of what he does and who he truly is. He discovers he has both the skills and will to survive. But survival is one thing, being hunted is another.
A beautiful journalist in desperate need of help. The dark web, the dumping ground for the evil of the internet. An enemy from his past. Stone must try to remember the time before the island changed everything. The island will help him remember. The island will make him wish he could forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A String of Beads (Jane Whitefield Book *



  






*The Native American rescue artist goes back on the job in “another excellently engineered thriller” from the New York Times–bestselling mystery author (Marilyn Stasio, The New York Times Book Review).*

After two decades protecting innocent victims on the run, and a year after getting shot on the job, Jane McKinnon, née Whitefield, has settled into the quiet life of a suburban housewife in Amherst, New York. But that all changes when she sees all eight female leaders of the Tonawanda Seneca clan parked in her driveway in two black cars.

Jimmy, a childhood friend of Jane’s from the reservation, has been accused of murdering a local white man. But instead of turning himself in, he’s fled, and no one knows where he’s hiding. At the clan mothers’ request, Jane retraces a walking trip she and Jimmy took together when they were fourteen in hopes that he has gone the same way again. But it turns out the police are the least of Jimmy’s problems, and soon enough Jimmy and Jane are on the run together in this “first-rate suspense” novel from the Edgar Award–winning author (_Booklist_, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sentry (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 14)*



  






*Private investigators Joe Pike and Elvis Cole get double-crossed in this twisty, gripping New York Times bestseller that will have readers on the edge of their seats.*

When gangbangers shake down the modest owner of a Los Angeles eatery, Joe Pike intervenes. For all intents and purposes, Pike saved Wilson Smith's life. But for reasons of their own, Smith and his lovely niece, Dru, are curiously resentful. It's only when Pike's feelings for the woman deepen that he and his partner, Elvis Cole, discover that Dru and her uncle are not at all who they seem, and everything Pike has learned about them is a lie. But it's much more than a deception. It's a trap. And with every new twist it's proving to be a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bear and the Dragon (A Jack Ryan Novel Book *


  






*Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

President Jack Ryan faces a world crisis unlike any he has ever known in Tom Clancy's extraordinary #1 New York Times bestseller.*

A high-level assassination attempt in Russia has the newly elected Ryan sending his most trusted eyes and ears*—*including antiterrorism specialist John Clark*—*to Moscow, for he fears the worst is yet to come. And he’s right. The attempt has left the already unstable Russia vulnerable to ambitious forces in China eager to fulfill their destiny*—*and change the face of the world as we know it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tom Clancy Oath of Office (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 18 ) *



  






*Marine officer. CIA analyst. President. Jack Ryan has devoted his life to protecting the United States. What if this time, he can't? President Ryan and the Campus return in this entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times-bestselling series.*

Freedom may have finally arrived in Iran. As protests break out across the country, the media rejoices over the so-called Persian Spring. Western leaders are ecstatic. Members of Congress and the Cabinet clamor to back the rebels. Only President Jack Ryan remains wary.

Meanwhile, he has plenty to handle at home. A deadly strain of flu is ravaging the United States as spring floods decimate the Southeast. An unethical senator wants to bring down the Ryan presidency and is willing to lean on fabricated bot-planted stories to do it.

But the scariest story is the most closely guarded one. Two Russian nuclear missiles have been hijacked. The Campus gets their first break when Jack Junior connects with a rogue Russian intelligence officer in Afghanistan--only to be abducted soon after arriving. John Clark and the rest of the Campus team race to track the missiles and rescue their colleague.

As sensationalized stories spin out of control and the stolen missiles remain out of reach, President Ryan's toughest challenge emerges: How do you meet an enemy head on, when he won't even show you his face?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Third Policeman: A Novel *



  






*One man wants to publish, so another must perish, in this darkly witty philosophical novel by “a spectacularly gifted comic writer” (Newsweek).*

_The Third Policeman_ follows a narrator who is obsessed with the work of a scientist and philosopher named de Selby (who believes that Earth is not round but sausage-shaped)—and has finally completed what he believes is the definitive text on the subject. But, broke and desperate for money to get his scholarly masterpiece published, he winds up committing robbery—and murder.

From here, this remarkably imaginative dark comedy proceeds into a world of riddles, contradictions, and questions about the nature of eternity as our narrator meets some policemen with an obsession of their own (specifically, bicycles), and engages in an extended conversation with his dead victim—and his own soul, which he nicknames Joe.

By the celebrated Irish author praised by James Joyce as “a real writer, with the true comic spirit,” _The Third Policeman_ is an incomparable work of fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Road to Jonestown: Jim Jones and Peoples Temple *



  






*2018 Edgar Award Finalist—Best Fact Crime

“A thoroughly readable, thoroughly chilling account of a brilliant con man and his all-too vulnerable prey” (The Boston Globe)—the definitive story of preacher Jim Jones, who was responsible for the Jonestown Massacre, the largest murder-suicide in American history, by the New York Times bestselling author of Manson.*

In the 1950s, a young Indianapolis minister named Jim Jones preached a curious blend of the gospel and Marxism. His congregation was racially mixed, and he was a leader in the early civil rights movement. Eventually, Jones moved his church, Peoples Temple, to northern California, where he got involved in electoral politics and became a prominent Bay Area leader. But underneath the surface lurked a terrible darkness.

In this riveting narrative, Jeff Guinn examines Jones’s life, from his early days as an idealistic minister to a secret life of extramarital affairs, drug use, and fraudulent faith healing, before the fateful decision to move almost a thousand of his followers to a settlement in the jungles of Guyana in South America. Guinn provides stunning new details of the events leading to the fatal day in November, 1978 when more than nine hundred people died—including almost three hundred infants and children—after being ordered to swallow a cyanide-laced drink.

Guinn examined thousands of pages of FBI files on the case, including material released during the course of his research. He traveled to Jones’s Indiana hometown, where he spoke to people never previously interviewed, and uncovered fresh information from Jonestown survivors. He even visited the Jonestown site with the same pilot who flew there the day that Congressman Leo Ryan was murdered on Jones’s orders. _The Road to Jonestown_ is “the most complete picture to date of this tragic saga, and of the man who engineered it…The result is a disturbing portrait of evil—and a compassionate memorial to those taken in by Jones’s malign charisma” (_San Francisco Chronicle_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Country Nurse Remembers: True Stories of a Troubled Childhood, War, and Becoming a Nurse (The Country Nurse Series, Book Three)*



  






*From the Bestselling Author of Call the Nurse and Nurse, Come You Here!, the Moving Story of Her Young Life and Her Path to Independence through Training to Be a Nurse—"A Must-Read Suggestion for Fans of the BBC's Call the Midwife" (Booklist)*

Mary MacLeod's mother died in childbirth when Mary was five, an event that marked for the child a "before time"—a lost joyful time—and after. She was shunted from one relative to another while her father coped with his grief. He married again only nine months later, perhaps to have a mother for his child, but her new mum, harsh and withholding of her love, quickly exerted complete control over her thoughts and deeds, with her father oblivious. Her name was changed to her stepmother's choice of "Julia." Yet the pale, thin, quiet little girl didn't know she was unhappy: things were just the way they were.

Narrating from the perspective of the child she was but with the understanding and empathy of the nurse and mother she became, the author of _Call the Nurse_ recounts the moving, intimate, indelible story of her young life, growing up in rural England near Bath, relishing the good times when her stepmother was friendly or she helped her father in the garden, experiencing the world war—air raids and blackouts, the war effort, evacuees, German prisoners—winning a scholarship, leaving home to train for three years as a nurse, and gradually finding her way as an independent woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ends of the World: Volcanic Apocalypses, Lethal Oceans, and Our Quest to Understand Earth's Past Mass Extinctions*



  






*One of Vox’s Most Important Books of the Decade

New York Times Editors' Choice 2017

Forbes Top 10 Best Environment, Climate, and Conservation Book of 2017

As new groundbreaking research suggests that climate change played a major role in the most extreme catastrophes in the planet's history, award-winning science journalist Peter Brannen takes us on a wild ride through the planet's five mass extinctions and, in the process, offers us a glimpse of our increasingly dangerous future*

Our world has ended five times: it has been broiled, frozen, poison-gassed, smothered, and pelted by asteroids. In _The Ends of the World_, Peter Brannen dives into deep time, exploring Earth’s past dead ends, and in the process, offers us a glimpse of our possible future.

Many scientists now believe that the climate shifts of the twenty-first century have analogs in these five extinctions. Using the visible clues these devastations have left behind in the fossil record, _The Ends of the World_ takes us inside “scenes of the crime,” from South Africa to the New York Palisades, to tell the story of each extinction. Brannen examines the fossil record—which is rife with creatures like dragonflies the size of sea gulls and guillotine-mouthed fish—and introduces us to the researchers on the front lines who, using the forensic tools of modern science, are piecing together what really happened at the crime scenes of the Earth’s biggest whodunits.

Part road trip, part history, and part cautionary tale, _The Ends of the World_ takes us on a tour of the ways that our planet has clawed itself back from the grave, and casts our future in a completely new light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ghosts of the Tsunami: Death and Life in Japan's Disaster Zone *



  






*Named one of the best books of 2017 by The Guardian, NPR, GQ, The Economist, Bookforum, Amazon, and Lit Hub

The definitive account of what happened, why, and above all how it felt, when catastrophe hit Japan—by the Japan correspondent of The Times (London) and author of People Who Eat Darkness*

On March 11, 2011, a powerful earthquake sent a 120-foot-high tsunami smashing into the coast of northeast Japan. By the time the sea retreated, more than eighteen thousand people had been crushed, burned to death, or drowned.

It was Japan’s greatest single loss of life since the atomic bombing of Nagasaki. It set off a national crisis and the meltdown of a nuclear power plant. And even after the immediate emergency had abated, the trauma of the disaster continued to express itself in bizarre and mysterious ways.

Richard Lloyd Parry, an award-winning foreign correspondent, lived through the earthquake in Tokyo and spent six years reporting from the disaster zone. There he encountered stories of ghosts and hauntings, and met a priest who exorcised the spirits of the dead. And he found himself drawn back again and again to a village that had suffered the greatest loss of all, a community tormented by unbearable mysteries of its own.

What really happened to the local children as they waited in the schoolyard in the moments before the tsunami? Why did their teachers not evacuate them to safety? And why was the unbearable truth being so stubbornly covered up?

_Ghosts of the Tsunami_ is a soon-to-be classic intimate account of an epic tragedy, told through the accounts of those who lived through it. It tells the story of how a nation faced a catastrophe, and the struggle to find consolation in the ruins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Real Fidel Castro*



  






*Fidel Castro has long been many things to many people; an idealist to some, a dictator to others. Neither assessment is completely true.*

This book describes key events that shaped Castro’s life, from his political activism as a student, his years as a communist revolutionary and guerrilla fighter alongside Che Guevara, to his decades in power surviving the Cold War, assassination attempts, the missile crisis and the collapse of the Soviet Union.

As British Ambassador to Cuba in the early 1990s, Sir Leycester Coltman had privileged access to Castro, and the pair had many meetings and discussions. These conversations revealed the thoughts, personality and motivations of one of the most controversial figures in recent history.

_The Real Fidel Castro_ is a first-hand account, and an authoritative biography, that provides a clear and dispassionate analysis of Castro, without the political rhetoric that typically accompanies any discussion of the man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mr. Wilson's War: From the Assassination of McKinley to the Defeat of the League of Nations*



  






Beginning with the assassination of McKinley and ending with the defeat of the League of Nations by the United States Senate, the twenty-year period covered by John Dos Passos in this lucid and fascinating narrative changed the whole destiny of America. This is the story of the war we won and the peace we lost, told with a clear historical perspective and a warm interest in the remarkable people who guided the United States through one of the most crucial periods.

Foremost in the cast of characters is Woodrow Wilson, the shy, brilliant, revered, and misunderstood “schoolmaster,” whose administration was a complex of apparent contradictions. Wilson had almost no interest in foreign affairs when he was first elected, yet later, in proposing the League of Nations, he was to play a major role in international politics. During his first summer in office, without any previous experience in banking, he pushed through the Federal Reserve Bank Act, perhaps his most lasting contribution. Reelected in 1916 on the rallying cry, “He kept us out of war,” he shortly found himself and his country inextricably involved in the European conflict.

John Dos Passos has brilliantly coordinated the political, the military, and the economic themes so that the story line never falters. First published in 1962, _Mr. Wilson’s War_ is one of the great books and an addition of major stature to any reader’s library


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Five Days in London, May 1940 *



  






*A “gripping [and] splendidly readable” portrait of the battle within the British War Cabinet—and Churchill’s eventual victory—as Hitler’s shadow loomed (The Boston Globe).*

From May 24 to May 28, 1940, members of Britain’s War Cabinet debated whether to negotiate with Hitler or to continue what became known as the Second World War. In this magisterial work, John Lukacs takes us hour by hour into the critical events at 10 Downing Street, where Winston Churchill and his cabinet painfully considered their responsibilities. With the unfolding of the disaster at Dunkirk, and Churchill being in office for just two weeks and treated with derision by many, he did not have an easy time making his case—but the people of Britain were increasingly on his side, and he would prevail. This compelling narrative, a _Washington Post_ bestseller, is the first to convey the drama and world-changing importance of those days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Complete Chronicles of William Wilde-An Epic Fantasy Adventure: An Anchored Worlds Series*



  






*A young man trapped in a mythic realm of magic and war.*

William Wilde is hunted. Dead things stalk him, and he has no idea why. He thought he was simply another high school student, but it turns out he’s much more. And the powers percolating through the world know it. They’ve already killed his family, and if tested, they’ll murder him as well.

It’s only the beginning of William’s troubles, especially when he’s drafted into a war stretching back thousands of years—one involving monsters, evil gods, and resurrected heroes.

His magic might be the key to victory for both sides. William is the most powerful mage born in generations, and while some might aid him, can he trust their motives? There is Serena Paradiso who holds secrets about his heritage. And the warriors, Rukh and Jessira Shektan, whose faces shine with ancient knowledge. Who are they really?

William doesn’t know. His only certainty is that if he doesn’t master his powers, he’ll only live long enough to see his world enslaved.

*This is the complete five-volume omnibus of The Chronicles of William Wilde, a series full of epic adventure and pulse-pounding excitement mixed with a dash of romance.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Luna Missile Crisis: A First Contact Sci-Fi Adventure *



  






*“Aliens, agents, and espionage abound in this Cold War-era alternate history adventure... A wild ride!”*—Dennis E. Taylor, bestselling author of We Are Legion (We Are Bob)

The year is 1961. The Cold War is in full swing and the space race is on. Russia aims to send humanity to space... but what if space comes to humanity instead?

Soviet Yuri Gagarin’s historic first manned-spaceflight is disrupted when an alien Mothership jumps into orbit, causing a cosmic car crash that defies all odds.

Everything changes. The US and USSR must quickly put aside their differences. In exchange for the Earth’s help in the rebuilding of their Mothership, the mysterious aliens know as Vulbathi offer promises of technology beyond humanity's wildest dreams. All the while, the world asks whether the Vulbathi are saviors or conquerors.

When an alien tech counterfeiter's mistake sets off a chain reaction, the fragile peace is threatened. Connor McCoy didn't mean to upset Earth's new intergalactic neighbors. He only wanted to make some cash.

Now, Connor is the only person who can stop the doomsday clock from striking midnight. That is if his estranged brother, an agent in the new Department of Alien Relations, doesn't get to him first.

*If you're a fan of District 9, The Expanse, Destiny's Crucible, or Andy Weir's Artemis, you'll love this first contact alternate history romp across Earth and space.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trail of the Mountain Man*



  






*In this western by the bestselling author of Return of the Mountain Man, legendary gunslingers unite to save a beleaguered mining town.*

When gold is discovered near the little town of No-Name, Colorado, the citizens are overjoyed at their good fortune . . . until trouble gallops down Maine Street on a horse straight out of Hell. For gold’s closest companions are greed and murder, and every two-bit gunslick from the Atlantic to the Rockies is beating a path to the gold strike—which is practically on the doorstep of Smoke Jensen. They’re looking to get rich quick . . . and never mind how it's done.

But this legendary mountain man never learned how to back away from a good fight—and this one promises to be a whopper.

Outnumbered a hundred to one, he recruits an army of his own: twenty aging but still lethal legends of the frontier of the frontier in the violent sunset of their grizzled lives.

One thing you can count on: There’s going to be a lot of blood spilled before anyone walks away with the gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Whiskey On The Rocks (Novella): An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 5) *



  






In Liliana Hart's New York Times bestselling Addison Holmes series, Addison bites off more than she can chew as she investigates a decades-old murder. When Addison's Aunt Scarlet comes to town saying she found a murderer, she, Addison, and Rosemarie decide to go undercover because of the high bounty on the Romeo Bandit's head. The only problem is they have to go undercover at a nudist colony.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Parishioner *



  






*An eBook original crime novel from bestselling author Walter Mosley, Parishioner is a portrait of a hardened criminal who regrets his past, but whose only hope for redemption is to sin again.*

In a small town situated between Los Angeles and Santa Barbara, a simple church of white stone sits atop a hill on the coast. This nameless house of worship is a sanctuary for the worst kinds of sinners: the congregation and even the clergy have broken all ten Commandments and more. Now they have gathered to seek forgiveness. Xavier Rule—Ecks to his friends—didn’t come to California in search of salvation but, thanks to the grace of this church, he has begun to learn to forgive himself and others for past misdeeds. One day a woman arrives to seek absolution for the guilt she has carried for years over her role in a scheme to kidnap three children and sell them on the black market. As part of atoning for his past life on the wrong side of the law, Ecks is assigned to find out what happened to the abducted children. As he follows the thin trail of the twenty-three-year-old crime, he must struggle against his old, lethal instincts—and learn when to give in to them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fade to Black (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*A soda war explodes into murder for Nero Wolfe, “one of the two or three most beloved detectives in fiction” (Publishers Weekly).*

For the men of Madison Avenue, the battle between soft-drink giants Cherr-o-key and AmeriCherry seems heaven sent. For years now, the firm of Mills/Lake/Ryman has fought to help Cherr-o-key become the nation’s favorite fizzy cherry soda, but each time they come up with a new slogan, mascot, or jingle, AmeriCherry somehow beats them to it. There's a mole inside the agency, and only Nero Wolfe can ferret him out. Although he's as round as a cherry himself, Wolfe has no taste for soft drinks. But the question of industrial espionage is too sweet for him to resist, and so with assistant Archie Goodwin at his side, he sets out to end this vicious corporate feud. Only when the first adman dies does he realize that a marketing war can be just as dangerous as the real thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silver Spire (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*Threats against a televangelist lead Nero Wolfe and Archie Goodwin into a murder case in this “brisk and beguiling page-turner” (Publishers Weekly).*

Staten Island would be forgettable were it not for the gleaming Tabernacle of the Silver Spire, where thousands of congregants come every Sunday to hear the sermons of Barnabas Bay. Millions more tune in on television, giving the good Reverend international fame, and a chance to spread the gospel from New York City’s harbor all the way to South Korea. But threatening notes have been appearing in the collection bag, suggesting that one of the faithful has decided it’s time this good shepherd get the hook. Believing organized religion is nothing more than a scam, rotund sleuth Nero Wolfe refuses to investigate the threats, instead recommending veteran investigator Fred Durkin for the case. But when Durkin is accused of murdering the Reverend’s assistant, Wolfe fights to clear his name. He may not be a Christian, but he will always help a brother in need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Aztec Secret*



  






*Follow Ted Mendez on a breathtaking adventure to uncover an ancient mystery that had remained unsolved for 500 years.*

A trip to Mexico goes sideways for aspiring journalist Ted when he becomes an accessory to the burglary of an ancient artefact. Held against his will and forced to aid a desperate professor in deciphering clues from a 500-year-old manuscript written by Hernán Cortés, he quickly finds himself following in the footsteps of the conquistador to track down a legendary Aztec jewel.

A bright young archaeology student, a corrupt government official, a trio of ruthless mercenaries and a policewoman seeking redemption are just a few others whose lives become wrapped up in the hunt for the long-lost treasure.

Taken deep into the jungles of Mexico and Guatemala, Ted must face his worst fears and find a way out of an impossible situation. Can he uncover the secrets of the past to preserve his future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Exhume (Dr. Schwartzman Book 1)*



  






Dr. Annabelle Schwartzman has finally found a place to belong. As the medical examiner for the San Francisco Police Department, working alongside homicide detective Hal Harris, she uncovers the tales the dead can’t tell about their final moments. It is a job that gives her purpose—and a safe haven from her former life at the hands of an abusive husband. Although it’s been seven years since she escaped that ordeal, she still checks over her shoulder to make sure no one is behind her.

Schwartzman’s latest case is deeply troubling: the victim bears an eerie resemblance to herself. What’s more, a shocking piece of evidence suggests that the killer’s business is far from over—and that Schwartzman may be in danger. In this pulse-pounding thriller from award-winning writer Danielle Girard, a woman must face her worst nightmare to catch a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Enemy (Victor the Assassin Book 2) *



  






THE HIRED KILLER.

Victor, a former assassin-for-hire, has joined forces with a CIA special unit. His first assignment: Three strangers. Three hits. Fast and clean. Victor’s a natural for this.

THE SHADOW CONSPIRACY.

It should have been simple. But with each hit Victor is plunged deeper into an unimaginable conspiracy where no one, least of all the people he knows, can be trusted.

THE TRIPLE-CROSS YOU WON’T SEE COMING.

With the stakes growing higher by the minute, Victor realizes he’s been forced into playing a game he never expected. Because he’s the next target. And there’s no way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sixteen Ways to Defend a Walled City*



  






*K. J. Parker's new novel is the remarkable tale of the siege of a walled city, and the even more remarkable man who had to defend it.*

A siege is approaching, and the city has little time to prepare. The people have no food and no weapons, and the enemy has sworn to slaughter them all.

To save the city will take a miracle, but what it has is Orhan. A colonel of engineers, Orhan has far more experience with bridge-building than battles, is a cheat and a liar, and has a serious problem with authority. He is, in other words, perfect for the job.

_Sixteen Ways To Defend a Walled City_ is the story of Orhan, son of Siyyah Doctus Felix Praeclarissimus, and his history of the Great Siege, written down so that the deeds and sufferings of great men may never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stilicho: The Vandal Who Saved Rome*



  






*A military history of the campaigns of Stilicho, the army general who became one of the most powerful men in the Western Roman Empire.*

Flavius Stilicho lived in one of the most turbulent periods in European history. The Western Empire was finally giving way under pressure from external threats, especially from Germanic tribes crossing the Rhine and Danube, as well as from seemingly ever-present internal revolts and rebellions.

Ian Hughes explains how a Vandal (actually, Stilicho had a Vandal father and Roman mother) came to be given almost total control of the Western Empire and describes his attempts to save both the Western Empire and Rome itself from the attacks of Alaric the Goth and other barbarian invaders.

Stilicho is one of the major figures in the history of the Late Roman Empire, and his actions following the death of the emperor Theodosius the Great in 395 may have helped to divide the Western and Eastern halves of the Roman Empire on a permanent basis. Yet he is also the individual who helped maintain the integrity of the West before the rebellion of Constantine III in Britain, and the crossing of the Rhine by a major force of Vandals, Sueves, and Alans—both in A.D. 406—set the scene for both his downfall and execution in 408, and the later disintegration of the West. Despite his role in this fascinating and crucial period of history, there is no other full-length biography of him in print.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mr. Lincoln's Army (Army of the Potomac Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*A vivid account of the early battles, first in the Pulitzer Prize-winning trilogy: “One of America’s foremost Civil War authorities” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The first book in Bruce Catton’s Pulitzer Prize–winning Army of the Potomac Trilogy, _Mr. Lincoln’s Army_ is a riveting history of the early years of the Civil War, when a fledgling Union Army took its stumbling first steps under the command of the controversial general George McClellan. Following the secession of the Southern states, a beleaguered President Abraham Lincoln entrusted the dashing, charismatic McClellan with the creation of the Union’s Army of the Potomac and the responsibility of leading it to a swift and decisive victory against Robert E. Lee’s Army of Northern Virginia. Although a brilliant tactician who was beloved by his troops and embraced by the hero-hungry North, McClellan’s ego and ambition ultimately put him at loggerheads with his commander in chief—a man McClellan considered unworthy of the presidency.

McClellan’s weaknesses were exposed during the Battle of Antietam, the bloodiest day in American military history, which ended in a stalemate even though the Confederate troops were greatly outnumbered. After Antietam, Lincoln ordered McClellan’s removal from command, and the Union entered the war’s next chapter having suffered thousands of casualties and with great uncertainty ahead.

America’s premier chronicler of the nation’s brutal internecine conflict, Bruce Catton is renowned for his unparalleled ability to bring a detailed and vivid immediacy to Civil War battlefields and military strategy sessions. With tremendous depth and insight, he presents legendary commanders and common soldiers in all their complex and heartbreaking humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best of American Heritage: World War I*



  






Here, from some of America's greatest historians and generals - among them, John Steele Gordon, General George C. Kinney, and John Lukacs - is the story of U.S. involvement in World War I. War is both intimate and sprawling, and this collection includes panoramic perspectives as well as personal reflections that show the heart, soul, and courage of American soldiers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Final Valiant Act: The Story of Doug Dickey, Medal of Honor *



  






*This Vietnam War biography recounts the story of an American soldier who heroically gave his life to save his comrades.*

Private 1st Class Douglas E. Dickey was just twenty years old when he dove onto a grenade, saving the lives of four men, including his platoon leader. The young Marine’s actions on Easter Sunday 1967 won him a posthumous Medal of Honor.

Dickey grew up in Ohio and enlisted in the Marine Corps with four of his high school friends. After he was deployed to Vietnam, he took part in Operation Deckhouse VI, a landing in Quang Ngai, then Operation Beacon Hill, which led him and his comrades into a devastating ambush. During the ensuing battle—one that nearly wiped out the entire platoon—a grenade landed in their midst. Without hesitation, Dickey took action.

This biography grounds Dickey’s final, valiant act in the context of his life and the lives of his comrades and family. It is based on over a decade of research, including interviews with family members and Dickey’s letters home. A tribute to a true hero, _A Final Valiant Act_ also includes the most detailed account of Operation Beacon Hill ever written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cockleshell Heroes: The Most Courageous and Imaginative Commando Raid of World War Two*



  






In December 1942, five two-man canoes were launched from a submarine off the coast of German-occupied France.

The aim of these ten commandos was to paddle over ninety miles from the Bay of Biscay up the Gironde estuary to Bordeaux in order to plant limpet mines on merchant ships supplying the Nazi forces.

Although this operation, which had taken months to prepare for, was a strategic success it came at a huge cost: only two commandos survived the raid, six were executed after they were captured and two died from hypothermia.

C. E. Lucas Phillips’ book, which was written in close collaboration with one of the surviving Cockleshell heroes, Herbert ‘Blondie’ Hasler, provides fascinating insight into this daring assault, from planning right through to the thrilling escape of Hasler and his number two, Bill Sparks, with the help of the French Resistance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Second Front Now!: The Road to D-Day (Major Battles of World War Two) *



  






*The Normandy landings in World War Two were the largest seaborne invasion in history.*


*But how was D-Day planned? And how did Soviet and American demands for a cross-Channel operation result in deadlock with Great Britain at the height of the Second World War?*

This enthralling history of the road to D-day should essential reading for fans of Anthony Beevor, Max Hastings and Alex Kershaw.

Second Front Now! examines the most contentious political and military issue of the Second World War: namely, whether, where and when a second front should be launched in northern Europe, and the conflicts between the three superpowers – Great Britain, the United States and Soviet Russia – that it involved.

Upon it depended the future direction of world history, the Anglo-American alliance, the fate of Great Britain and millions of people in occupied Europe, as well as the lives of several hundred thousand soldiers.

Were Winston Churchill and the British Chiefs of Staff right in decisively rejecting the demands first of Stalin in 1941 and then, in 1942, of America’s General Marshall, that Britain should launch an invasion of Hitler’s Fortress Europe to relieve the embattled Red Army? And why did the influential press baron and Cabinet Minister Lord Beaverbrook side with the Russians and the American military leaders?

George Bruce turns to the original documents to answer these and other questions. He quotes extensively from the official papers that report verbatim the discussions and arguments between Churchill and his War Cabinet, the Chiefs of Staff and their American counterparts, together with Stalin’s letters on the subject, to provide an insight into the thinking of Britain’s wartime political and military leaders about the decision not to invade until mid-1944.

This engrossing account also describes the detailed planning and the composition of the forces proposed for Operation Overlord, taking the reader right up to the morning of 6 June 1944 and the Allied invasion of Normandy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Last Nazis: SS Werewolf Guerrilla Resistance in Europe 1944-1947 (Revealing History)*



  






Founded by Heinrich Himmler in 1944 when it became clear Germany would be invaded, the Werewolf guerrilla movement was given the task of slowing down the Allied advance to allow time for the success of negotiations, or "wonder weapons." Staying behind in territory occupied by the Allies, its mission was to carry out acts of sabotage, arson, and assassination, both of enemy troops and of "defeatist" Germans. Perry Biddiscombe details Werewolf operations against the British, Russians, and fellow Germans, on the Eastern and Western Fronts and in the post-war chaos of Berlin. Giving the lie to the established story of a cowed German population meekly submitting to defeat, this is a fascinating insight into what has been described as "the death scream of the Nazi regime."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story of the SS: Hitler’s Infamous Legions of Death *



  






*'The best political weapon is the weapon of terror. Cruelty commands respect. Men may hate us. But, we don't ask for their love - only for their fear.'
-Heinrich Himmler*

The _Schutzstaffel_, or SS - the brutal elite of the Nazi Party - was founded by Hitler in 1925 to be his personal bodyguard. From 1929 it was headed by Heinrich Himmler, who built its numbers up from under 300 to well over a million by 1945. The SS became the very backbone of Nazi Germany, taking over almost every function of the state.

SS members were chosen not only to be the living embodiment of Hitler's notion of 'Aryan supremacy', but also to cement undying loyalty to the _Führer_ at every level of German society. Merciless fanatics in jackboots, the SS systematically slaughtered, tortured, and enslaved millions. This is the story of the rise and fall of one of the most evil organizations the world has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Secret Weapons of Mass Destruction: The Nazi Plan for Final Victory *



  






As the Nazi advance across Europe stalled, Adolf Hitler repeatedly told his military advisers and inner circle that Germany possessed _Wunderwaffen_ - miracle weapons - that would turn the tide and bring the Germans ultimate victory. But was he simply boasting out of desperation, or were the 'miracle weapons' real?

Ideas that other governments considered too outrageous were funded by the Third Reich. At this time, German scientists and engineers led the world in the fields of aviation research, rocketry, and the quest for alternative sources of energy. They even came perilously close to beating the British and Americans in the search to build the first atomic bomb.

This book describes the Nazis' secret plans to produce weapons of mass destruction, and shows how they almost succeeded in defeating the Allies in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Secret Weapons of World War II*



  






"This was a secret war, whose battles were lost or won unknown to the public ... No such warfare had ever been waged by mortal men." - SIR WINSTON CHURCHILL, The Second World War, Vol. II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Miraculous Torpedo Squadron*



  






This is the autobiography of Jūzõ Mori, a torpedo bomber pilot in the Imperial Japanese Navy during WWII. Never before translated into English, this book gives a vivid depiction of what it was like to fly and fight for the IJN. Contents include the author's youth in pre-war Japan, joining the navy and training to become a pilot, and his combat experiences during the war. Mori flew first in China, then took part in the attack on Pearl Harbor, the invasion of Wake Island, the Indian Ocean and Southeast Asian operations, the battle of Midway and the battle for Guadalcanal. This is a rare opportunity to view the war through the eyes of one of our opponents in his own words.
Filled with hitherto unrevealed details about the most significant battles of the war, this book is a must read for those interested in the history of the Pacific War.
Nick Voge spent many years working as a translator in Japan and is also a commercial pilot flying for a small Hawaiian airline. He is thus uniquely qualified to translate this epic story into English.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Foreign Executioners: Europe's Dirty Secret*



  






How and why more than one million non-Germans joined Hitler's "war of annihilation" Revealing for the first time Heinrich Himmler's master plan for Europe, this book discusses his dream of an SS empire with no place for either the Nazi Party or Adolf Hitler. His astonishingly ambitious plan depended on the recruitment of tens of thousands of "Germanic" peoples to build an "SS Europa." This book, researched in archives all over Europe and using first-hand testimony, exposes Europe's dirty secret—that nearly half a million Europeans and more than a million Soviet citizens enlisted in the armed forces of the Third Reich—to fight a crusade against "Jewish-Bolshevism." No other historian has examined the connections between these SS "foreign legions" (both police and Waffen-SS) and the Holocaust. Even today, some apologists claim that the foreign volunteers were merely soldiers "like any other" and fought a decent war against Stalin's Red Army. Christopher Hale demonstrates conclusively that these surprisingly common views are mistaken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Risk Taker, Spy Maker: Tales of a CIA Case Officer*



  






Joining the CIA after fighting in Vietnam as a Marine, Broman’s first posting was war-torn Cambodia. He was present at the fall of Phnom Penh in 1975, escaping just before the Khmer Rouge took power. During his career, he was twice chief of station, once a deputy chief of station, and supervised an international paramilitary project in support of the Cambodian resistance to Vietnamese invaders. He was actively involved in several assignments in counternarcotics operations in Southeast Asia including a major “bust” that yielded 551 kilograms of high-grade heroin from a major drug trafficker. His “favorite agent” against a variety of “hard targets” was a fellow whose only demand was that his assignments be “life threatening.” He survived them all.

As amazing as the characters Broman has met are the places he has been, with visits to little-known and rarely seen places like the Naga Hills on the India–Burma border, the world-famous but off-limits jade and ruby mines of Burma, and the isolated Banda Islands of Indonesia, the home of nutmeg.

Broman’s engaging tone is perfectly complemented by photographs taken throughout his career, many of them his own, made using the skills he learned as a teenager when working for the Associated Press in Southeast Asia. They include Marines in action in Vietnam, the ravages of war in Cambodia, and opium buyers forcing growers to sell in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Mary Poppins: Mary Poppins, Mary Poppins Comes Back, Mary Poppins Opens the Door, and Mary Poppins in the Park*



  






*The first four books featuring the world’s most beloved nanny, plus delightful bonus features!*

Since the 1934 publication of _Mary Poppins_, stories of this magical nanny have delighted children and adults for generations. This collection includes the first four tales by P. L. Travers, illustrated by Mary Shepard: _Mary Poppins_,_ Mary Poppins Comes Back_,_ Mary Poppins Opens the Door_, and _Mary Poppins in the Park._

Also including a foreword by Gregory Maguire, author of _Wicked_, who explores the significant differences between the book and movie versions, and an essay by P. L. Travers about the writing of _Mary Poppins_, this collection lets you travel with Mary on the east wind to Cherry Tree Lane in these stories that inspired films, a stage show, and young imaginations the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Kingdom's Fall (The Light of Epertase Book 2)*



  






Book 1 currently free here.

*That which survives the initial assault may yet die from the infection left behind. In the darkest chapter of this epic fantasy trilogy, the kingdom of Epertase is all but lost.*

In the destroyed country of Lithia, the former Gildonese leader of the Lowlands, King Fice, has violently assumed the throne, filling the void left by the Tek destruction of the country. His unnatural powers of sway have become more potent and his influence farther reaching.

The Tek invasion has also left a void within the kingdom of Epertase. The war has tested the once-great people and, with the venomous words of men Queen Alina considers friends, Epertase descends into revolution. Alina barely escapes with her life.

Once again, the kingdom needs a savior.

And once again Rasi will be forced to unleash the darker part of himself in order to save the woman he loves.

All is not what it seems. Victory may still mean defeat. The war for Epertase has only begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise of Cridon (The Light of Epertase Book 3)*



  






*When kings make war, innocent men die. In the thrilling conclusion to The Light of Epertase, all appears lost within the broken kingdom.*

After the tragic events of _A Kingdom’s Fall_, Rasi awakens imprisoned in the fisher kingdom.

A dark wizard has assumed Epertase's throne and rules with an iron fist. All he needs to gain ultimate power is Alina's Light. Fearing him, Alina has fled with her son, Cridon, to Torick Island where the banished Teks now live. But the Light has been broken and is calling Cridon back to Epertase and the dark wizard. Tevin must be stopped, and the fate of the kingdom rests within the soul of a child.

The end of days has just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Paths Between Worlds: (This Alien Earth Book 1)* 




  






*Welcome Children of Earth. Do not be afraid.*

After a devastating car crash leaves her addicted to pills and her best friend dead, Meredith Gale has finally been pushed to her breaking point. Ending her life seems like the only way out, and that choice has left her dangling by her fingertips from a bridge above the freezing water of the San Francisco Bay.

But someone, or some thing, has other plans for Meredith. As her fingers slip from the cold steel of the bridge, a disembodied voice ask her a simple question: “Candidate 13: Do you wish to be saved?”

Realizing her mistake too late, Meredith screams “Yes!” and instantly finds herself transported to a mysterious island, alongside hundreds of other Candidates like her, each pulled from human history with seemingly little in common. But when Meredith stumbles across a cryptic message meant only for her, she uncovers an even bigger mystery — a mystery that places the fate of humanity’s future firmly in her hands.

With the help of her new companions, Meredith sets out on an impossible journey to find the one person who can solve the riddle of why they were brought to this strange, alien Earth… assuming they can survive the dangers that lurk within this new world and the dark forces massing against them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Memory of Mankind: (This Alien Earth Book 2) *



  






*The answers are out there...*

With the island of Avalon far behind them, Meredith and her companions continue their search for Candidate One in the hope of finally discovering the secrets behind why they were brought to this strange, future-version of Earth.

Wild adventures, mysterious technologies, and new friends will help Meredith on her journey. But the Adversary has its own plans for her, and soon she finds herself fighting for survival against an enemy unlike anything she has encountered before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Children of Tomorrow (This Alien Earth Book 3) *



  






*The Race is on…*

Meredith Gale has to make contact with the Architect before the Adversary’s agent, the transformed Abernathy, reaches her and ruins the millennia of planning designed to save the Earth.

In order to accomplish this, she and her ragtag band of friends have to unify the scattered survivors of the multiverse to oppose the Adversary. Along the way, new allies will be made while new opponents do their best to stop her.

If she fails, not only will the last of humanity be wiped away, but the Earth won't survive the collapse of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sleeping Gods Boxed Set: Books 1 - 2*



  






*Three best-selling novels. An epic vision of our future in space.

"I loved this book. He tells a great story, while using real life technology and theories, making it seem all the more realistic. The characters are enjoyable, and the premise and mystery of the universe are really what sells this book to me. Want my advice? Buy the book and read it.
Nathan Hystad - Best-selling author of The Event

Book 1: Endeavour*

"Where are they?" It is an enigma that a long dead scientist called: The Fermi Paradox.
A brave crew will take humanity's first Starship, Endeavour, on an epic journey that spans light years and centuries to solve this mystery. As they search amid long abandoned worlds and ancient relics, the question they seek to answer becomes:
“Where are they now?”

*Book 2: Erebus*

Humanity has tamed the worlds of Sol and taken the first, tentative steps to the stars.
When a terrorist attack destroys an entire moon, Inspector Layton Trent goes in pursuit of the those responsible. It is a hunt which takes him from the cradle of civilization to the very frontier of human space. And far beyond.
What Trent discovers, out among the ancient ruins of the alien Sleeping Gods, will change humanity’s place in the universe forever.

*Bonus Novel: The Great War (Book 1) – A Rain of Fire*

The dark forces of the Neo Hegemony strike, sweeping across the worlds of the Arcadian sector and crushing all in their path.

One system stands against the onslaught, the Kingdom of New Avalon. But the men and women of their expeditionary forces are trapped behind enemy lines on a besieged planet. Losing those troops will lose the war.

Their only hope? A daring last-ditch rescue mission.

In space, the skies, and on the ground. All will play their part in this Military Science Fiction retelling of Dunkirk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark Box Set: Books 1-4: Marooned, Last Run, Forsaken, Under Siege *



  






*An alien invasion...
A stranded crew... 
One chance for revenge.

OVER 500 PAGES OF SPACE BATTLE ACTION!* The starship _Yellowjacket_ is no pushover, but when an alien force larger than any in living memory appears out of nowhere, the ship is overwhelmed and left for dead on a hostile world.

Captain Brynn Jameson must face his personal demons when he learns the architect of the invasion has a vendetta against him.

Meanwhile, the resourceful crew must find a way to repair the crippled ship, gather allies, and get back in the fight -- before there's no fight left to join.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Carson Mach: The Complete Series: A Military Space Opera Box Set*



  






*Get the Carson Mach Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series. 1000+ pages of explosive, military space opera action, filled with characters that leap off the page.*

Carson Mach, a former war hero turned freelancer, is seeking to revive his fortunes. Heeding a call from a friend in the Commonwealth government, he's tasked with a series of missions that few would ever agree to, much less with eagerness. But Carson Mach is a special kind of risk-taker and is known for cleaning up the quadrant's dregs in his unique, chaotic way.

With few resources and overwhelming odds, Mach must reunite some of his old buddies: tech specialists, military veterans, assassins, and puzzling AIs, and form them into an elite fighting force. If he fails, the threats to the Commonwealth may spell the end for millions of lives. This is his last chance. Should he fail, he'll either be dead or back in the gutter with no more favors to call in and few friends ready to lend a hand.

From hunting down mythical ships and recovering powerful artifacts to preventing the Commonwealth's center of power from falling to the enemy, Carson Mach and his ragtag crew of the starship Intrepid must do the extraordinary if they're to succeed. That's if they don't tear each other apart first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Two Suns at Sunset (Tandemstar: The Outcast Cycle Book 1)*



  






*Welcome to Dib!*

Dib is an Earthlike planet, only slightly smaller, with shorter days and longer years, in orbit around twin suns.

On the continent of Geo, in the city of Velon in the nation of Inimata, a man lies dead in his study.

*The Murdered Monk*

In life, Professor Orno Linus was a world-class scholar: an astrophysicist, a dead-language linguist, and an expert in (and apparent true believer of) the religious concept of the Cull, i.e., the end of the world. Widely respected, nothing about Linus’s expertise suggests somebody might want him dead.

Professor Linus is also Brother Linus, a high-ranking member of an ancient, powerful religious organization known as the House. This makes his murder much more complicated, but no more explicable, because murder on House grounds just doesn’t happen. Not even when one of the last things the victim did was steal something important from the House vault.

Finally, Orno is also the younger brother of Calcut Linus, one of the most powerful and criminally dangerous people on the planet. Killing any Linus means incurring the wrath of a man for whom laws very rarely apply.

In short, Professor Orno Linus is a highly unlikely murder victim.

And yet, somebody killed him.

*The Cursed Detective*

Detective Makk Stidgeon already knows he’s unlucky. He’s a cholem: an outcast. A bad-luck charm. He was born this way, and has the brand on his wrist to prove it.

But in terms of bad luck, the gods have really gone overboard by sticking him with the Linus case.

Between a House leadership that seems more interested in retrieving their stolen artifact than in solving the murder of one of their own, the demands of the murderous Calcut Linus, a new partner who seems to know more than she’s telling, and an omnipresent news media constantly looking for an angle on the biggest story of the year, Makk barely has time to just follow the clues.

And that’s before an impossible video surfaces that purports to reveal the killer’s identity. What makes it impossible? The person in the video couldn’t have possibly done it.

To get to the bottom of the Orno’s murder, Makk will have to navigate between the House and the Linus family, find the source of the video, and figure out what’s missing from the House vault. Even if he can pull all that off, he may discover he’s not at the end of a mystery at all, but at the beginning of a much larger one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Expire (Dr. Schwartzman Book 4)*



  






*Alone, held captive, and left in the dark, a woman’s worst fears come true in this gripping thriller by the award-winning author of Expose.*

San Francisco medical examiner Annabelle Schwartzman has spent eight years looking over her shoulder. Stalked by her vengeful ex-husband, Spencer, she’s always known they’d meet again. Has her nightmare come true? Abducted, blindfolded, yoked, and tethered, she’s being held prisoner in an isolated cabin in Idaho. But it’s the unknown that terrifies Annabelle now. Because the man’s voice in the dark, though eerily familiar, is not Spencer’s.

Annabelle’s partner and lover, Inspector Hal Harris, knows in his gut that Annabelle’s disappearance is tied to the past. Except Spencer is fifteen hundred miles away. To save Annabelle, Hal is tracking every move Spencer makes. But is it drawing him closer to finding Annabelle? Or is it luring him farther from her desperate cries for help?

As a cruel game of retribution begins, Annabelle must rely on her wits, her will to survive, and a plan of escape. But time is running out. And her captor’s three chilling words make her fear that the worst is yet to come: _sweet dreams, Bella_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Wing: (Matt Pontowski Book 1)*



  






Colonel Matt Pontowski and his top-notch wing are thrust into the fiery heart of civil-war-torn China in Richard Herman’s gripping technothriller, _Dark Wing_.

Now in command of the 303rd Fighter Squadron, Colonel Matt Pontowski, grandson of a former U.S. President, attempts to boost the morale of his pilots who know their killer A-10 Warthog aircraft are due to be phased out.

When trouble erupts in Hong Kong and southern China, his wing volunteers for a dangerous undercover mission against the world’s most feared and volatile super-power. A massacre is looming and millions of innocent people are at risk. Pontowski and his volunteers are now reluctant to withdraw, despite orders, as they initiate their own plans to overthrow the brutal regime that has been gaining power.

Meanwhile back in Washington, National Security Advisor Bill Carroll, Asia specialist Mazie Kamigami and assistant Wentworth Hazelton fight to ensure plans go accordingly. Mazie is stunned when the conflict brings her closer to her estranged father Victor Kamigami and his lover Jin Chu, an ethereal young fortune teller.

The fate of Hong Kong — and the survival of the squadron — depends upon the flying skills of all the ace pilots, including the beautiful Denise ‘Skeeter’ Ashton. Along with the ‘Junkyard Dogs’ they exploit the situation to achieve what they now know has to be done.

Pontowski knows the presence of the pilots is resented and there are those whose cruel ambition will stop at nothing to remove them, when faced with assassination he is not surprised but he never imagines who else is at risk...

Eventually revenge drives him to finish what he started...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost Girls of Paris: A Novel*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller

“Fraught with danger, filled with mystery, and meticulously researched, The Lost Girls of Paris is a fascinating tale of the hidden women who helped to win the war.” —Lisa Wingate, New York Times bestselling author of Before We Were Yours

From the author of the runaway bestseller The Orphan’s Tale comes a remarkable story of friendship and courage centered around three women and a ring of female secret agents during World War II.*

_1946, Manhattan_

One morning while passing through Grand Central Terminal on her way to work, Grace Healey finds an abandoned suitcase tucked beneath a bench. Unable to resist her own curiosity, Grace opens the suitcase, where she discovers a dozen photographs—each of a different woman. In a moment of impulse, Grace takes the photographs and quickly leaves the station.

Grace soon learns that the suitcase belonged to a woman named Eleanor Trigg, leader of a network of female secret agents who were deployed out of London during the war. Twelve of these women were sent to Occupied Europe as couriers and radio operators to aid the resistance, but they never returned home, their fates a mystery. Setting out to learn the truth behind the women in the photographs, Grace finds herself drawn to a young mother turned agent named Marie, whose daring mission overseas reveals a remarkable story of friendship, valor and betrayal.

Vividly rendered and inspired by true events, _New York Times_ bestselling author Pam Jenoff shines a light on the incredible heroics of the brave women of the war and weaves a mesmerizing tale of courage, sisterhood and the great strength of women to survive in the hardest of circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Coffin for Dimitrios (Charles Latimer Book 1) *



  






*The classic story of an ordinary man seemingly out of his depth, this is Ambler's most widely acclaimed novel, "one of the masterpieces of the genre" (The New York Times Book Review).*

A chance encounter with a Turkish colonel leads Charles Latimer, the author of a handful of successful mysteries, into a world of sinister political and criminal maneuvers. At first merely curious to reconstruct the career of the notorious Dimitrios, whose body has been identified in an Istanbul morgue, Latimer soon finds himself caught up in a shadowy web of assassination, espionage, drugs, and treachery that spans the Balkans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost World: A Novel (Jurassic Park Book 2)*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *From the author of *_Timeline, Sphere, _*and *_Congo_* comes the sequel to the smash-hit *_Jurassic Park, _*a thriller that’s been millions of years in the making.

“Fast and gripping.”—The Washington Post Book World*

It is now six years since the secret disaster at Jurassic Park, six years since the extraordinary dream of science and imagination came to a crashing end—the dinosaurs destroyed, the park dismantled, and the island indefinitely closed to the public.

There are rumors that something has survived. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bering Strait: This is the Future of War (Future War) *



  






Without warning, Russia starts a lightning operation to seize control of a vital arctic waterway off the Alaska coast.
For America, it's a threat to national sovereignty.
For Russia, it's a matter of life or death.
For hot-wired naval aviator, Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare, it's about to be a bad day at the office.

Bering Strait is a chilling look at the near future of warfare. Compelling and exciting, be sure you have nothing else planned when you start reading, because you'll find it hard to stop!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Okinawa: This is the Future of War (Future War)*



  






*"A riveting take on the near future of warfare." Publishers Weekly BookLife Editor's Choice.*

In 1942 US Fighting Tigers squadron commander John Chen comes face to face with his enemy, Japanese pilot, Tadao Kato. Ninety years later, in 2033, their great grandchildren are serving on the same side as part of Operation Red Dove, the first joint naval exercises between China and Japan to mark the signing of a new Sino-Japanese mutual defense treaty.

China is determined to forge a new empire in the East with Japan by its side. Its determination is about to be put to the test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orbital: This is the Future of War (Future War)*



  






*"Masterfully elaborated and executed. The story is suspenseful, audacious, and full of thrilling surprises." Publishers Weekly BookLife Prize*

In 2034, a cataclysmic meteorite shower rains down on Saudi Arabia, destroying the world's largest oil processing facility and sending the price of oil into the stratosphere. But was it an act of God, or of man?

Taking military technologies that are on the drawing board today and putting them into the domain of space 15 years from now, 'Orbital' is a high-octane look at what the growing militarization of space could lead to in the all too near future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wings of Ice: The riddle of the Polar Air Race*



  






*A story that’s waited 90 years to be told.*

_Wings of Ice_ reveals the fierce rivalry between two flawed polar heroes: Sir Hubert Wilkins and Admiral Richard Byrd. It tells the story of their pioneering flights in the 1920s, while laying out clues and challenging the reader to solve an eighty-year-old mystery.

On 8 May 1926 three expeditions were locked in a race to fly to the North Pole. Hubert Wilkins was at Barrow, Alaska anxiously waiting for clear weather. Richard Byrd was at Kings Bay, Spitsbergen hurriedly building a runway for his plane. Roald Amundsen was also at Kings Bay repairing his airship. Shortly after midnight Byrd flew north. He returned 15 hours later and claimed he had reached the North Pole.

A year later Byrd announced his intention to be the first to fly to the South Pole. Wilkins, who had just completed a record-breaking flight in the Arctic, was hired to beat him. Six months later they unloaded their planes on opposite sides of Antarctica and prepared for the last great race in polar history.

Byrd won and became an American icon. During his life no one dared question his claims. It was only after his death in 1957 that he was accused of being ‘the greatest fraud in polar history’. Wilkins died in 1958 and disappeared from the history books after his jealous, secretive wife locked away his records and diaries.

Factually based and methodically researched, _Wings of Ice_ reveals what really happened on Byrd’s polar flights and traces the lost records of Sir Hubert Wilkins. It brings to light an untold story of courage, daring and adventure, while exposing secrets and lies that will rewrite polar history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War Against the Jews, 1933–1945*



  






*A history of how anti-Semitism evolved into the Holocaust in Germany: “If any book can tell what Hitlerism was like, this is it” (Alfred Kazin).*

Lucy Dawidowicz’s groundbreaking _The War Against the Jews_ inspired waves of both acclaim and controversy upon its release in 1975. Dawidowicz argues that genocide was, to the Nazis, as central a war goal as conquering Europe, and was made possible by a combination of political, social, and technological factors. She explores the full history of Hitler’s “Final Solution,” from the rise of anti-Semitism to the creation of Jewish ghettos to the brutal tactics of mass murder employed by the Nazis. Written with devastating detail, _The War Against the Jews _is the definitive and comprehensive book on one of history’s darkest chapters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Burn After Reading: The Espionage History of World War II *



  






Espionage has played a conspicuous and often memorable part in every war of history, but it was not until the Second World War that it became a kind of Fourth Estate of war. The nature and scope of this bitter conflict produced special armies that fought clandestinely behind the lines and on their own fronts.

Espionage was practiced by both sides, but only on the Allied side was it such a vast enterprise. This is understandable; in the occupied countries of Europe and Asia it was the only opportunity for the oppressed to defy and harm the oppressor. It was this spontaneous rebellion born in the soul of men and borne by their indomitable will to freedom that endowed the dubious business with an aura of decency and that justified its larcenies and homicides.

While this book deliberately refrains from drawing any conclusions, its facts — projected against the giant screen of current history — may still supply certain pragmatic lessons. The emphasis is on the facts. They are, as Churchill put it, so much better than dreams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cross-Channel Attack: The Official US Army History of the Operation Overlord D-Day Invasion of Normandy*



  






*On 6th June 1944 Operation Overlord was launched.

On the first day 1,200 planes provided an airborne assault, 5,000 ships battered the coastline with their shells and 160,000 men crossed the English Channel to land on the beaches of Normandy.*

This was the beginning of the successful invasion of German-occupied Western Europe; this was D-Day.

No longer would the Axis forces have a stranglehold on Europe as the Allied forces created a much-need foothold on the shore of northern France after one of the most ambitious amphibious assaults in history.

Gordon A. Harrison’s brilliant account of this operation uncovers how the Allied commanders prepared for the assault from as early as 1941, and how German forces attempted to build their defenses in the expectation of the eventual attack. He then explores the details of combat operations of the Allied forces from 6th June to 1st July 1944. To do this he uses a wide-range of material including thousands of cables, memoranda, plans, journal entries and records from both the Allied and Axis forces.

_Cross-Channel Attack_ is the U.S. Army’s official history of the D-Day invasion and should be essential reading for anyone interested in how this remarkable assault was planned and executed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Band of Angels: The Untold Story of the American Women Trapped on Bataan*



  






In the fall of 1941, the Philippines was a gardenia-scented paradise for the American Army and Navy nurses stationed there. War was a distant rumor, life a routine of easy shifts and dinners under the stars. On December 8 all that changed, as Japanese bombs began raining down on American bases in Luzon, and this paradise became a fiery hell. Caught in the raging battle, the nurses set up field hospitals in the jungles of Bataan and the tunnels of Corregidor, where they tended to the most devastating injuries of war, and suffered the terrors of shells and shrapnel.

But the worst was yet to come. After Bataan and Corregidor fell, the nurses were herded into internment camps where they would endure three years of fear, brutality, and starvation. Once liberated, they returned to an America that at first celebrated them, but later refused to honor their leaders with the medals they clearly deserved. Here, in letters, diaries, and riveting firsthand accounts, is the story of what really happened during those dark days, woven together in a deeply affecting saga of women in war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Normandy '44: D-Day and the Epic 77-Day Battle for France*



  






D-Day, June 6, 1944, and the seventy-six days of bitter fighting in Normandy that followed the Allied landing, have become the defining episode of World War II in the west—the object of books, films, television series, and documentaries. Yet as familiar as it is, as James Holland makes clear in his definitive history, many parts of the OVERLORD campaign, as it was known, are still shrouded in myth and assumed knowledge.

Drawing freshly on widespread archives and on the testimonies of eye-witnesses, Holland relates the extraordinary planning that made Allied victory in France possible; indeed, the story of how hundreds of thousands of men, and mountains of materiel, were transported across the English Channel, is as dramatic a human achievement as any battlefield exploit. The brutal landings on the five beaches and subsequent battles across the plains and through the lanes and hedgerows of Normandy—a campaign that, in terms of daily casualties, was worse than any in World War I—come vividly to life in conferences where the strategic decisions of Eisenhower, Rommel, Montgomery, and other commanders were made, and through the memories of paratrooper Lieutenant Dick Winters of Easy Company, British corporal and tanker Reg Spittles, Thunderbolt pilot Archie Maltbie, German ordnance officer Hans Heinze, French resistance leader Robert Leblanc, and many others.


For both sides, the challenges were enormous. The Allies confronted a disciplined German army stretched to its limit, which nonetheless caused tactics to be adjusted on the fly. Ultimately ingenuity, determination, and immense materiel strength—delivered with operational brilliance—made the difference. A stirring narrative by a pre-eminent historian, _Normandy ‘44_ offers important new perspective on one of history’s most dramatic military engagements and is an invaluable addition to the literature of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Twin Paradox (The Twin Paradox Series Book 1)*



  






With ten years passing for every three minutes on a remote stretch of Texas coast, planes fall out of the sky, evolved species are on the hunt, and people die inside one of the most vicious ecosystems ever grown--all a result of the government's efforts to slow down time.

A lot can happen in ten years. That's the point. Governments are always racing for supremacy, for scientific breakthroughs, for technological advantages--and these things take time.

Until something goes wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Resistance: The Complete Series (Books 1-3)*



  






*The Watchers are done waiting. Invasion is inevitable.*

_THE RESISTANCE series is together in a single box set for the first time._

The Earth Fleet has known of the Watchers for years, unwilling to share the knowledge. Now it might be too late.

Hidden away from the Fleet, one man is creating a new colony ship destined for the other side of the Rift, but he’s missing a few pieces.

Ace goes from the streets of Earth to the Fleet training facility on the moon. Flint, an ex-Fleet pilot, must decide if a job is worth his life, and Wren, imprisoned for a secret project years ago, is given hope as an unlikely ally whispers words of escape in her ear.

Their journeys lead to Councilman Jarden Fairbanks, who knows of the impending invasion, and has prepared. All they can do is wait for the Rift to open once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series: Books 1-4 (The David Wolf Series Box Set Book 1)*



  






*The David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Books 1-4 by Amazon #1 bestselling author Jeff Carson have brought readers across the globe and back again to the high country of Colorado, leaving them breathless and desperate for more. If you love thriller mysteries with action, suspense, and a touch of humor and romance, then the David Wolf Series is for you.

With over a million books sold in the David Wolf Series, find out why readers are raving by getting thoroughly hooked into the series right here!

FOREIGN DECEIT*

Sergeant David Wolf of the Sluice County SD headquartered in the ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado, receives word that his brother has committed suicide in the Alps of Italy.

Devastation and resentment over his only sibling's selfish act quickly gives way to a nagging suspicion that he isn't getting the whole truth. Conviction alone is enough to pull Wolf from pressing events in his Colorado Rockies home town to the entirely foreign land of Northern Italy, and into a deadlier situation than he could have imagined.

With the help of a beautiful officer of the Carabinieri, Wolf must piece together the mystery of his brother's last fateful night without ruffling too many feathers, or paying the ultimate price.

*THE SILVERSMITH*

Deputy Sergeant David Wolf has been waiting sixteen years for today's opportunity to follow in the footsteps of his late father and become Sheriff of the Sluice County SD, headquartered in the small ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado. What he's offered, however, isn't quite what he's expecting. And for Wolf, refusing turns out to be harder, and much deadlier, than he could have anticipated.

When a rich and powerful enemy corrupts the SCSD from within, Wolf becomes hunted by his own department, along with a special forces killing machine whose psychotic lust for blood is never denied.

In this action-packed, suspense filled adventure -- the second installment in the David Wolf series -- Wolf must draw on all his skills in the high Rocky Mountain forest and solve a disturbing mystery involving an item from his past if he wants to live to see another day.

*ALIVE AND KILLING*

Just for a day, Colorado Sheriff David Wolf trades slogging through murky meltwaters and even murkier small-town politics for an overnight camping trip in the wilderness with his son.

But when a man with fresh burns turns up on their trail, falling from the heavy load in his backpack and running wild from something, Wolf suspects his father-son camping trip may have just taken a turn for the worse.

Unfortunately his instincts are spot on, and Wolf is forced into action with the last person he wants by his side in a deadly battle — his only son.

In this stomach-dropping, action and suspense packed third installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf partners with a beautiful FBI agent to bust an inter-continental conspiracy threatening anyone who has the bad enough luck to stumble on it.

*DEADLY CONDITIONS*

The small town of Rocky Points, Colorado has just been hit with an epic snowstorm. When the snow removal process uncovers a dead body -- a young woman brutally murdered and clearly marked with some sort of cryptic message -- Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies are left scrambling to find a killer before he strikes again.

In this fourth installment of the suspense-filled David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series, Wolf's investigation leads him to corruption involving the highest authorities and a deadly foe, forcing him to gamble life, limb, and his entire career to dig a path to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series: Books 5-7 (The David Wolf Series Box Set Book 2)*



  






*Mystery. Suspense. Thrills. Action. A dash of humor and romance. Everything you want in a book series.

COLD LAKE* 

*The truth emerges, one piece at a time. Sheriff David Wolf faces a disturbing case his own father could not solve years ago. Someone will want it kept that way.*

A fisherman reels in a plastic bag containing a severed human head from the depths of Cold Lake, Colorado. When Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies scramble to the scene, they quickly find more surprises lurk below.

Their grim discoveries reopen a cold case Wolf's father worked twenty-two years ago, and Wolf must try to succeed where his father failed before him. Wolf has the advantage on his dad, however, because he has bodies. Lots of them.

Amid sweeping political changes that have his department and the entire county on edge, Wolf and his deputies come to the disturbing realization there is a dangerous serial killer in their midst--one who will stop at nothing to remain hidden.

Can Wolf and his deputies unveil the truth before someone pays the ultimate price?


*SMOKED OUT

Wolf joins forces again with FBI special agent Kristen Luke as they face a gang of deadly criminals out to destroy all they hold dear.*

With over a dozen mending bones and other injuries wreaking havoc on his body, along with a shredded spirit twisting his sanity, former sheriff David Wolf is in no shape for any sort of action. But when FBI surveillance units move into the valley and surround his house, it seems he's about to have no choice. 

Wolf quickly learns, however, things are not what they seem, and a trap has been set with him as the prey. If he wants to live long enough to bring justice for the only woman he’s ever loved and to see his son grow into a man, broken body or not, he must move, and move fast. 

Picking up where Cold Lake left off, this exciting sixth installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series has Special Agent Kristen Luke of the FBI risking career and limb to help Wolf in a quest for the truth—a quest that will send them on an action packed adventure across the mountains of Colorado and back to Rocky Points for a deadly showdown that will reveal the answer to the one question Wolf desperately must know.


*TO THE BONE

In a place where ancient, killing monsters are buried beneath, it seems more are still prowling topside.* 

Chief Detective David Wolf’s son has a new girlfriend, and when she discovers her father—a well known man in ancient fossils trade circles—has been murdered, she and the rest of her shattered family turn to Wolf to bring them justice. 

With the help of a small town sheriff and a retired police dog named Jet, Wolf follows the clues to a dig site in western Colorado, where secrets have been entombed for eons, and people are dying to keep them that way. 

In a place where killing monsters are buried under the earth, it becomes clear there are still some roaming topside, and in this suspense-filled seventh installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf must keep his wits or it will be his bones found next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Quantum: A Thriller (Captain Chase Book 1) *



  






*A USA Today, Wall Street Journal, Washington Post, and Amazon Charts bestseller.

International bestselling author Patricia Cornwell delivers pulse-pounding thrills in the first book in a series featuring a brilliant and unusual new heroine, cutting-edge cybertechnology, and stakes that are astronomically high.*

On the eve of a top secret space mission, Captain Calli Chase detects a tripped alarm in the tunnels deep below a NASA research center. A NASA pilot, quantum physicist, and cybercrime investigator, Calli knows that a looming blizzard and government shutdown could provide the perfect cover for sabotage, with deadly consequences.

As it turns out, the danger is worse than she thought. A spatter of dried blood, a missing security badge, a suspicious suicide—a series of disturbing clues point to Calli’s twin sister, Carme, who’s been MIA for days.

Desperate to halt the countdown to disaster and to clear her sister’s name, Captain Chase digs deep into her vast cyber security knowledge and her painful past, probing for answers to her twin’s erratic conduct. As time is running out, she realizes that failure means catastrophe—not just for the space program but for the safety of the whole nation.

Brilliantly crafted, gripping, and smart, Patricia Cornwell’s cliffhanger ending will keep readers wondering what’s next for Captain Calli Chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spin (Captain Chase Book 2)*



  






*A USA Today bestseller.

Captain Calli Chase races against time to thwart a plot that leaves the fate of humanity hanging in the balance in this new thriller from international bestselling author Patricia Cornwell.*

In the aftermath of a NASA rocket launch gone terribly wrong, Captain Calli Chase comes face-to-face with her missing twin sister—as well as the startling truth of who they really are. Now, a top secret program put in motion years ago has spun out of control, and only Calli can redirect its course.

Aided by cutting-edge technologies, the NASA investigator and scientist turned Space Force pilot sets out on a frantic search for the missing link between the sabotaged rocket launch and her predetermined destiny…a search that someone else seems very interested in stopping.

From NASA to the Chase family farm, to the White House to distant orbits of space, Calli plays a high-stakes game of hide-and-seek with a cunning and ruthless adversary. One wrong move will unleash cataclysmic consequences reaching far beyond the boundaries of Earth.

This heart-pounding Captain Chase thriller from Patricia Cornwell will leave readers desperate for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Line of Fire (Dr. Alan Gregory Novels Book 19) *



  






When authorities reopen their investigation into the suicide of a woman named J. Winter Brown, Boulder psychologist Alan Gregory and his equally culpable friend Sam Purdy inadvertently disclose details of their involvement in her death. Now, the trail that leads back to Alan and Sam, once cold, has turned white-hot.

With his vulnerability mounting daily, Alan begins to fear that a mesmerizing new patient may be the catalyst that can cause everything he treasures—his marriage, family, friendship, and future—to implode. As the authorities close in, the story hurtles toward a conclusion that will set the stage for the most unexpected of outcomes: the final act of the Alan Gregory saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Mountain (David Wolf Book 10)*



  






*The past returns, and it’s ready for vengeance. When Wolf’s detective goes missing, disturbing memories come to life in the next suspense-filled thriller in the Amazon Bestselling David Wolf Series.*

When a dead body is discovered stuffed inside a car trunk in the forest outside Rocky Points, Colorado, Chief Detective David Wolf finds himself involved in a case that will rock the local community. But as details emerge, the tension rises higher when it’s clear the driver’s last client was Tom Rachette, Wolf’s loyal detective. Worse yet, Detective Rachette is no longer answering his phone. 

At the same time, Wolf gets a cryptic email that jars loose war memories he'd rather forget. And it soon becomes clear he must face his past head-on if he wants to save his friend from certain death. 

This harrowing tenth installment of the David Wolf mystery-thriller series will keep you guessing until the very end. Join the adventure and watch Wolf and his friends as they're pushed to their physical, mental, and emotional limits untangling clues from the past and present so they might live to see another day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Drifted (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 12) *



  






*As the snow melts, a disturbing truth emerges.

Colorado mountain detective David Wolf is back in the latest page-turning mystery that will leave your heart pounding and lungs pumping for air.*

A Rocky Points businessman goes missing, leaving behind an SUV drifted over in snow and a lot of questions for the Sluice-Byron County SD. But the answers are hard to come by, and Chief Detective David Wolf’s personal problems aren’t making investigating any easier for him and his team.

As the temperatures rise in the Chautauqua Valley, the most important clue emerges from the melting drifts. At the same time, Wolf’s memories surface from the shadowy depths of his mind and back into his life. Even for a man with Wolf’s history, dealing with the case and facing his demons head-on proves too much, and Wolf is brought to his knees, both physically and mentally.

Will the valley’s best cop rise again, purified by fire? Or will his ashes drift away on the high winds of the Rockies, leaving behind a justice unpaid?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pandemic (The Extinction Files Book 1) *



  






A hundred miles north of Alaska, a US Coast Guard vessel discovers a sunken submarine at the bottom of the Arctic Ocean. It has no national identification. It doesn’t match the records of any known vessel. Deep within, researchers find evidence of a scientific experiment that will rewrite our basic understanding of the human race.

In Atlanta, Dr. Peyton Shaw is awakened by the phone call she has dreaded for years. As the CDC’s leading epidemiologist, she’s among the first responders to outbreaks around the world. It’s a lonely and dangerous job, but it’s her life—and she’s good at it. This time, she may have met her match.

In Kenya, an Ebola-like pathogen has infected two Americans. One lies at death’s door. With the clock ticking, Peyton assembles her team and joins personnel from the Kenyan Ministry of Health and the WHO. What they find in the remote village is beyond their worst fears. As she traces the origin of the pathogen, Peyton begins to believe that there is more to this outbreak—that it may be merely the opening act in a conspiracy with far reaching consequences.

In Berlin, Desmond Hughes awakens in a hotel room with no memory of how he got there or who he is. On the floor, he finds a dead security guard from an international pharmaceutical company. His only clue leads him to Peyton Shaw—a woman who seems to know him, but refuses to tell him how. With the police searching the city for him, Desmond desperately tries to piece together what happened to him. To his shock and horror, he learns that he may be involved in causing the outbreak—and could hold the only key to stopping it.

As the pathogen spreads around the world, Peyton and Desmond race to unravel the conspiracy behind the pandemic—and uncover secrets some want to keep buried. With time running out, they face an unimaginable decision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*Genome (The Extinction Files Book 2)*



  






In 2003, the first human genome was sequenced. It was a breakthrough of historic proportions, but only one scientist knows the full truth of what lies buried in our DNA. That secret will change everything we thought we knew about our past. And our future.

Dr. Paul Kraus has spent his career searching for what he calls humanity’s lost tribes--human ancestors who have gone extinct. When Kraus compares the DNA samples of the lost tribes with our own, he discovers a pattern of changes. A code. He believes he knows what the code is, but the technology doesn’t exist to fully decode it. To protect the secret, Kraus hides his work and disappears.

For years, the secret remains buried. When Kraus dies mysteriously, his work is lost forever.

Now the technology exists to finally unravel the code buried in the human genome. The race to find Kraus’s research has begun, and one group will do anything to find it.

Dr. Peyton Shaw and her mother have obtained part of Kraus’s research--and a cryptic message that could lead to the remaining pieces. They soon learn that finding those pieces may be more dangerous than anyone imagined. But there’s no choice. His work is the key to stopping a global conspiracy--and an event that will change humanity forever.

The ultimate secret, buried in the human genome, will change our very understanding of what it means to be human. For Peyton, finding it may come at an incredible price. She must weigh the lives of strangers against those she loves: Desmond Hughes and her mother. With time running out, Peyton makes a fateful choice--one that can never be undone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children Book 1) *



  






*The #1 New York Times Best Seller is now a major motion picture from visionary director Tim Burton, starring Eva Green, Asa Butterfield, Ella Purnell, Samuel L. Jackson, and Judi Dench.


Bonus features
• Q&A with author Ransom Riggs
• Eight pages of color stills from the film
• Sneak preview of Hollow City, the next novel in the series*

A mysterious island.

An abandoned orphanage.

A strange collection of very curious photographs.

It all waits to be discovered in _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_, an unforgettable novel that mixes fiction and photography in a thrilling reading experience. As our story opens, a horrific family tragedy sets sixteen-year-old Jacob journeying to a remote island off the coast of Wales, where he discovers the crumbling ruins of Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children. As Jacob explores its abandoned bedrooms and hallways, it becomes clear that the children were more than just peculiar. They may have been dangerous. They may have been quarantined on a deserted island for good reason. And somehow—impossible though it seems—they may still be alive. A spine-tingling fantasy illustrated with haunting vintage photography, _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_ will delight adults, teens, and anyone who relishes an adventure in the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Robot General: An Epic Military Sci-Fi Series (6th Mechanized Book 1) *



  






*A living legend accused of sabotage.*

Three hundred years ago a liaison robot turned warrior sided with humans in the Great A.I. War. He's one of few hi-level sentients allowed to live. But all this doesn't matter now because he's on the run.

And the innocent never run.

Armed with emotion chip-fueled determination and his beloved weapons, the general flees to a nearby planet where he must unravel a tangled conspiracy to prove his innocence. But that's easier said than done.

Standing in his way are ferocious mountain beasts worshipped as ancient gods, dreaded Red Guards wielding witchfire battle glaives, and a bounty hunter with superhuman reflexes. If that isn't enough, an ancient empire wants to annihilate him at a planet's expense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Weapons Free (Battlegroup Z Book 1) *



  






*Thirty-five years of peace. One vicious attack destroys it all.*

Reservist Lieutenant Justin Spencer loves every minute of flying fighters through space during his annual two-week tour with the Coalition Defense Force. The job back home isn’t nearly as thrilling as blowing up asteroids with the squadron under his command, but it keeps him close to his wife and daughter. After all, joining the CDF was only for the free education. Justin never expected a battle, much less a war.

*With one shot across his cockpit, peacetime fades into memory.*

An unexpected enemy emerges with overwhelming force designed to obliterate the Terran Coalition. The League of Sol has a different name, but it’s the same communist regime that chased away much of Earth’s population hundreds of years ago.

Illusions of returning home are shattered in a single instant. Simulated battles become all too real, and it’s full-on engagement or permanent elimination. Death and destruction erupt across the Terran Coalition and leave Justin in a protracted war with only one truth remaining.

*The battlefield will leave no one unscathed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Torch that Ignites the Stars (Arcane Ascension Book 3)*



  






*Winner of the 2020 Stabby Award for Best Self-Published/Independent Novel!*

After concluding their first year at Lorian Heights, Corin and his friends catch a train from their native Valia to the distant country of Caelford. For most, this would be a simple vacation. Corin has other plans.

-Meet Anabelle Farren, the eccentric owner of Farren Labs, and learn about artificial attunements.
-Seek out Warren Constantine, a previous Arbiter, for training and a potential alliance.
-Find the visage Ferras herself to seek a cure for Sera's condition.

Of course, Corin is Corin, and there's absolutely no chance he's going to be able to stick to a list.

...And even if Corin miraculously developed a sense of focus, he isn't the only one with plans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Invasion (First Colony Book 11) *



  






For years, Connor and others in the colony have unraveled the mysteries of New Earth and the global catastrophes that nearly destroyed its previous inhabitants. Their work led to the discovery of other worlds beyond the known universe.

It became clear that many of those worlds had been attacked by an interdimensional invader that left untold amounts of manipulation, hardship, and annihilation in its wake. It’s only a matter of time before the colony becomes the next target.

When a trusted ally requests Connor’s help to investigate claims of new widespread invasions, he has no choice but to help. Connor believes that the only way to stop the invader is to find their homeworld, but its location is a closely guarded secret. Many civilizations sought to discover the invader’s homeworld and none have succeeded.

Time is running out for the colony, and Connor and a team of CDF soldiers may be the only thing that stands between survival and annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Train Robbery *



  






From the bestselling author of _Jurassic Park_, _Timeline_, and _Sphere_ comes an enthralling novel about Victorian London’s most notorious gold heist. 

London, 1855, when lavish wealth and appalling poverty exist side by side, one mysterious man navigates both worlds with perfect ease. Edward Pierce preys on the most prominent of the well-to-do as he cunningly orchestrates the crime of his century. Who would suspect that a gentleman of breeding could mastermind the extraordinary robbery aboard the pride of England’s industrial era, the mighty steam locomotive? Based on fact, but studded with all the suspense and style of fiction, here is a classic historical thriller, set a decade before the age of dynamite—yet nonetheless explosive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Water for Elephants: A Novel*



  






*Over 10,000,000 copies in print worldwide
#1 New York Times Bestseller
A Los Angeles Times Bestseller
A Wall Street Journal Bestseller
A Newsday Favorite Book of 2006
A USA Today Bestseller
A Major Motion Picture starring Reese Witherspoon, Robert Pattinson, and Christoph Waltz*

Jacob Janowski’s luck had run out--orphaned and penniless, he had no direction until he landed on a rickety train that was home to the Benzini Brothers Most Spectacular Show on Earth. A veterinary student just shy of a degree, he was put in charge of caring for the circus menagerie. It was the Great Depression and for Jacob the circus was both his salvation and a living hell. There he met Marlena, the beautiful equestrian star married to August, the charismatic but brutal animal trainer. And he met Rosie, an untrainable elephant who was the great hope for this third-rate traveling show. The bond that grew among this group of misfits was one of love and trust, and ultimately, it was their only hope for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Madrid Earthquake: A Disaster Thriller*



  






*In the not too distant past, along the Mississippi River,
North America tried to tear itself in half.
It failed. It won't the second time.
New Madrid.*

A standalone disaster thriller from international bestselling author, Bobby Akart, one of America's favorite storytellers, who delivers up-all-night thrillers to readers in 245 countries and territories worldwide.

Two hundred years ago, several faults within the New Madrid seismic zone along the Mississippi River ruptured triggering some of the largest earthquakes in American history. The three massive quakes ripped open America's Heartland, shaking residents as far away as New York City and Washington, DC while ringing church bells in Boston and Charleston, South Carolina.

Akart's standalone novel, New Madrid, is based on actual events. It just hasn't happened yet, until now. 200 years after the historic quake sequence of 1811-12, it's reawakened.

The New Madrid fault zone, six times larger than the San Andreas in California, has generated a series of massive earthquakes thrusting the Atwood and Chandler families in a fight to survive. Attorney Jack Atwood and his brother-in-law Tony Chandler are winding up their year-end tax planning presentation atop The Met, a skyscraper in St. Louis, before returning to Memphis for their family's Christmas celebration. Jill Atwood, her daughter Emily and teenage son Tate, are in a downtown Memphis performing arts theater attending the dress rehearsal for Emily's Christmas pageant. Beth Chandler, 28 weeks pregnant, together with her 3-year old autistic son, are traveling from Louisiana to join the rest of the family in Memphis.

Will they arrive for Christmas? Will they arrive at all? Their lives are about to change forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Agent Nora Wexler Mysteries - 3 Book Set (Deadly Accounts, Deadly Pasts, Point of Failure)*



  






Nora Wexler is the FBI's newest agent, and she's about to discover her job is tougher and riskier than she ever imagined. It'll take more than her bag of high tech tricks to solve these cases. Fortunately she has help from Travis Greer, an attractive Iraq War vet who wouldn't know a tablet from an Etch-A-Sketch. Can they outsmart devious killers and outmaneuver ruthless fellow agents without getting tangled up in each other?

This special 3-Book Set contains Deadly Accounts, Deadly Pasts, and Point of Failure. The language is clean and the story contains some sensuality and violence. The combined word count is over 230,000! Following this set is the Agent Nora Wexler Wedding Trilogy (Rogue Mission, Splinter Cell, Shadow Army), which is available now. The Baby Trilogy is coming soon, starting with Complicated Delivery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Mechanic: A John Tyler Thriller (John Tyler Action Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*John Tyler finally built the life he wanted.
But his past casts a long shadow.*
Eight years retired from the army, Tyler manages his PTSD and begins a job as a classic car mechanic. He’s a single dad to Lexi, who’s about to enter college. Life is looking up.

Then, everything comes crashing down.

Tyler’s former commanding officer is out of prison and hellbent on revenge. Their mutual hatred has been simmering for years. When it finally boils over, everyone and everything in Tyler’s life is threatened.

He wanted to be a father and a mechanic. To save himself and his daughter, he’ll need to use the deadly skills he thought he left behind.

Can Tyler stop a monster without becoming one himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Breakthrough *



  






*ONE OF THE GREATEST BREAKTHROUGHS IN HUMAN HISTORY.
A SECRET THAT WAS NEVER SUPPOSED TO BE FOUND.
AND A CRISIS THAT CANNOT BE STOPPED.*

Deep in the Caribbean Sea, a nuclear submarine is forced to suddenly abort its mission under mysterious circumstances. Strange facts begin to emerge that lead naval investigator, John Clay, to a small group of marine biologists who are quietly on the verge of making history.

With the help of a powerful computer system, Alison Shaw and her team are preparing to translate the first two-way conversation with the planet's second smartest species. But the team discovers much more from their dolphins than they ever expected when a secret object is revealed on the ocean floor. One that was never supposed to be found.

Alison was sure she would never trust the military again. However, when an unknown group immediately becomes interested in her work, Alison realizes John Clay may be the only person she _can_ trust. Together they must piece together a dangerous puzzle, and the most frightening piece, is the trembling in Antarctica.

To make matters worse, someone from the inside is trying to stop them. Now time is running out...and our understanding of the world is about to change forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret Weapon (Alexander King Book 1)*



  






*He died for his country. Now he's the CIA's deadliest secret. And the only way to stop the violent terrorist insurgence is to hope they never see him coming.

International bestselling author Bradley Wright thrills with his thirteenth novel, and sets the stage for the riveting, million selling Alexander King series.*

A year after his family buried a body they thought was his, Alexander King, the CIA's most elite assassin scours London for his latest target. When he saves a young woman from a car bomb, he inadvertently steps into the most intricate terrorist plot in US history.

And it's already in motion.

An airliner crashes into a crowded stadium in Florida. A string of explosions cripples the NYC subway system. But those are merely smoke screens.

The real plan isn't just to wound the United States, they want to control it. And the pragmatic terrorist organization that has been building a network of traitors in America for years, is now large enough to pull it off.

With the world's most powerful nation descending into chaos, and no one he can trust, King must take matters into his own hands. Find the head of the snake and cut it off or lose his country forever. The stakes have never been higher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Plum Island (John Corey Book 1)*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

CELEBRATING THE 20th ANNIVERSARY WITH A NEW FOREWORD BY THE AUTHOR*

Wounded in the line of duty, NYPD homicide detective John Corey convalesces in the Long Island township of Southold, home to farmers, fishermen -- and at least one killer. Tom and Judy Gordon, a young, attractive couple Corey knows, have been found on their patio, each with a bullet in the head. The local police chief, Sylvester Maxwell, wants Corey's big-city expertise, but Maxwell gets more than he bargained for.

John Corey doesn't like mysteries, which is why he likes to solve them. His investigations lead him into the lore, legends, and ancient secrets of northern Long Island -- more deadly and more dangerous than he could ever have imagined. During his journey of discovery, he meets two remarkable women, Detective Beth Penrose and Mayflower descendant Emma Whitestone, both of whom change his life irrevocably. Ultimately, through his understanding of the murders, John Corey comes to understand himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lion's Game (John Corey Book 2) *



  






Detective John Corey, last seen in Plum Island, now faces his toughest assignment yet: the pursuit and capture of the world's most dangerous terrorist -- a young Arab known as "The Lion" who has baffled a federal task force and shows no sign of stopping in his quest for revenge against the American pilots who bombed Libya and killed his family. Filled with unrelenting suspense and surprising plot twists at every terrifying turn, _The Lion's Game_ is a heartstopping race against time and one of Nelson DeMille's most riveting thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Man (The Night Man Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*From award winning and USA Today bestselling author Brett Battles comes NIGHT MAN, the highly anticipated first thriller in The Night Man Chronicles featuring Nate, from Battles's bestselling Jonathan Quinn series.*

Meet Nate. A case-hardened operative in the international spy and intelligence world. His specialty is cleaning, someone who makes bodies disappear without a trace.

_This one_, the voice says.

Nate doesn’t want to listen. He’s between missions and just wants to relax, not to travel hundreds of miles and hunt for the driver of the car that hit someone he doesn’t even know.

But ignoring the call is not an option.

_This one._

What Nate had hoped would be a simple mission, turns into something much more sinister, when he discovers a wide-reaching evil, festering in a small, Northern California town. To confront it, he will need all the skills he’s learned working in the shadow world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deep Cover*



  






*A Soviet spymaster launches an audacious plan against the American military
*
The KGB calls it Amergrad. Buried deep in Siberia, just a few hundred miles from the Chinese border, it’s the most tightly guarded secret in the Soviet Union. Away from the frigid tundra, behind wall after wall of barbed-wire fence, is a perfectly ordinary small American city. It has gas stations, diners, movie theaters, and more cars than all of Leningrad. The residents speak English at all times, observing every custom of American life until it becomes second nature. When they graduate, they move to Tucson. Two decades later, Tucson is the center of the American military-industrial complex, and graduates of Amergrad are in positions of power at every level. These perfect Soviet spies hold the keys to the American nuclear array, and their mission is about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nala's World: One Man, His Rescue Cat, and a Bike Ride around the Globe*



  






*Discover the heartwarming true story of a life-changing friendship between a man and his rescue cat, Nala, as they adventure together on a bike journey around the world -- from the Instagram phenomenon @1bike1world.*

When 30-year-old Dean Nicholson set off from Scotland to cycle around the world, his aim was to learn as much as he could about our troubled planet. But he hadn't bargained on the lessons he'd learn from his unlikely companion.

Three months after leaving home, on a remote road in the mountains between Montenegro and Bosnia, he came across an abandoned kitten. Something about the piercing eyes and plaintive meowing of the bedraggled little cat proved irresistible. He couldn't leave her to her fate, so he put her on his bike and then, with the help of local vets, nursed her back to health.

Soon on his travels with the cat he named Nala, they forged an unbreakable bond -- both curious, independent, resilient and adventurous. The video of how they met has had 20 million views and their Instagram has grown to almost 750k followers -- and still counting!

Experiencing the kindness of strangers, visiting refugee camps, rescuing animals through Europe and Asia, Dean and Nala have already learned that the unexpected can be pretty amazing. Together with Garry Jenkins, writer with James Bowen of the bestselling _A Street Cat Named Bob_, Dean shares the extraordinary tale of his and Nala's inspiring and heart-warming adventure together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inheritors of the Earth: How Nature Is Thriving in an Age of Extinction*



  






*Human activity has irreversibly changed the natural environment. But the news isn't all bad.*

It's accepted wisdom today that human beings have permanently damaged the natural world, causing extinction, deforestation, pollution, and of course climate change. But in _Inheritors of the Earth_, biologist Chris Thomas shows that this obscures a more hopeful truth -- we're also helping nature grow and change. Human cities and mass agriculture have created new places for enterprising animals and plants to live, and our activities have stimulated evolutionary change in virtually every population of living species. Most remarkably, Thomas shows, humans may well have raised the rate at which new species are formed to the highest level in the history of our planet.

Drawing on the success stories of diverse species, from the ochre-colored comma butterfly to the New Zealand pukeko, Thomas overturns the accepted story of declining biodiversity on Earth. In so doing, he questions why we resist new forms of life, and why we see ourselves as unnatural. Ultimately, he suggests that if life on Earth can recover from the asteroid that killed off the dinosaurs, it can survive the onslaughts of the technological age. This eye-opening book is a profound reexamination of the relationship between humanity and the natural world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Globe: Life in Shakespeare's London*



  






*Britain's greatest dramatist. And the country's greatest city. The stories of Shakespeare and London are inextricably linked. And together they changed the world.*

In _Globe_ Catherine Arnold takes the reader on a tour of Shakespeare's London, looking at how they shaped each other. Acting turned into a trade, and troupes of touring players perfected their craft. Shakespeare's own company, the Chamberlain's Men, opened the Globe Playhouse on Bankside in 1599 creating a new focal point for the city.

But the story of the theatre and the men who created it was just as dramatic as any of the tales told on its stage. James Burbage carried timbers across the Thames to build the theatre among the brothels and beer gardens on the south side of the river at huge personal cost. It flourished, then burnt down during a performance of Henry VIII, before being re-built then destroyed again during the short reign of Oliver Cromwell, and was finally reconstructed in modern times.

In the background, Shakespeare's London was constantly threatened by riots, rebellions and the plague. But its bustle and movement were a continual inspiration to the world's greatest dramatist inspiring both his stories and his characters.

_Globe_ is a brilliant re-creation of one of the most creative moments in British history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Versailles: A History*



  






King Louis XIV had many loves, but none as compelling as Versailles, the modest country estate he transformed into one of the world's most spectacular palaces. Here is the dramatic - and tragic - story of Versailles and the men and women who made it their home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Second Korean War (The Russian Agents Book 1) *



  






Two Russian agents discover a missing nuclear weapon was hidden in an American city by North Korea. Another nuclear weapon nears Seoul in a tunnel built by North Koreans. And North Korea's new military dictator launches an all-out invasion. Will Seoul or Pyongyang be the new capital of a united Korea? "This book was like Tom Clancy reincarnated. Ted Halstead really knows how to write a thriller. Can't wait for more!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Saudi-Iranian War (The Russian Agents Book 2)*



  






The Saudi-Iranian War: Can Russian agents, Saudi tanks and American technology stop Iran’s Supreme Leader in time? Iran's new ruler will use three nuclear weapons, VX and two armored forces driving on Riyadh to overthrow the Saudi monarchy. Can he be stopped before thousands die, and a wider Middle East war begins?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The End of America’s War in Afghanistan (The Russian Agents Book 3) *



  






American troops left Afghanistan. But, just as in Iraq, they were soon forced to return.
Three Russian agents are trying to stop nuclear weapons stolen from Pakistan by the Taliban. The Taliban wants to use the stolen weapons to force America out of Afghanistan for good. Will nuclear strikes in multiple locations across Afghanistan let them succeed? Or can Russian agents and American special forces stop the Taliban in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The End of Russia’s War in Ukraine (The Russian Agents Book 4)*



  






Russian agents are searching Ukraine for a missing nuclear warhead. America suspects the warhead wasn’t really stolen, and its detonation a pretext to let Russia seize Ukraine. Will the agents find the warhead before it is used, and starts WWIII?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Second Chinese Revolution (The Russian Agents Book 5)*



  






China’s President faces many problems. Some, like conflict at the Indian border and in the South China Sea he created for himself. Others, like pending disasters at the Three Gorges Dam and China’s oldest nuclear plant, just happened.
But the biggest threat to Communist rule is revolutionaries with Internet access through American satellites. Access that lets them spread propaganda, organize free of government surveillance, and launch cyberattacks.
Four deniable Russian agents will travel to America to stop that threat, in return for a Chinese promise to purchase Russian oil and gas. The Chinese military will also be called on to help solve all these problems.
But if the military succeeds, will they stop there? Or will the Second Chinese Revolution end with the generals in charge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Quiet Heroes: British Merchant Seamen at War, 1939–1945*



  






The men of Britain's Merchant Navy, although unarmed civilians going about their lawful business were the first to be involved with the enemy in the Second World War. Less than nine hours after the declaration of war on 3 September 1939, the Donaldson liner Athenia was sunk without warning by a German U-boat off the west coast of Ireland. From that moment onwards, British merchant seamen were constantly in the front line in all quarters of the globe. For almost six years they faced, without flinching, their own private hell of torpedoes, bombs, shells and mines, all the while fending off their old arch-enemy, the sea. Sorely pressed, and often tired near to death, they kept open Britain's tenuous lifelines, bringing millions of tons of raw materials, food, oil, arms and ammunition, without which the country could not have survived. As always, their spirit was indomitable, their professionalism unchallenged. The price they paid for their bravery and dedication was horrendous: 2,246 ships lost, 29,180 men killed, and countless hundreds maimed and wounded. This book tells the story of just a few of these quiet heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Arctic War: The German Campaigns in Norway, Finland and the USSR 1940–1945 *



  






In the past the German General Staff had taken no interest in the military history of wars in the north and east of Europe. Nobody had ever taken into account the possibility that some day German divisions would have to fight and to winter in northern Karelia and on the Murmansk coast. (Lieutenant-General Waldemar Erfurth, German Army). Despite this statement, the German Armys first campaign in the far north was a great success: between April and June 1940 German forces totaling less than 20,000 men seized Norway, a state of three million people, for minimal losses. Hitlers Arctic War is a study of the campaign waged by the Germans on the northern periphery of Europe between 1940 and 1945.As Hitlers Arctic War makes clear, the emphasis was on small-unit actions, with soldiers carrying everything they needed food, ammunition and medical supplies on their backs. The terrain placed limitations on the use of tanks and heavy artillery, while lack of airfields restricted the employment of aircraft.Hitlers Arctic War also includes a chapter on the campaign fought by Luftwaffe aircraft and Kriegsmarine ships and submarines against the Allied convoys supplying the Soviet Union with aid. However, Wehrmacht resources committed to Norway and Finland were ultimately an unnecessary drain on the German war effort. Hitlers Arctic War is a groundbreaking study of how war was waged in the far north and its effects on German strategy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Pre-emptive War: The Battle for Norway, 1940 *



  






After Hitler conquered Poland and was still fine-tuning his plans against France, the British began to exert control over the coastline of neutral Norway, an action that threatened to cut off Germany’s iron-ore conduit to Sweden and outflank from the start its hegemony on the Continent. The Germans responded with a dizzying series of assaults, using every tool of modern warfare developed in the previous generation. Airlifted infantry, mountain troops, and paratroopers were dispatched to the north, seizing Norwegian strongpoints while forestalling larger but more cumbersome Allied units.

The German navy also set sail, taking a brutal beating at the hands of Britannia, but ensuring with its sacrifice that key harbors would be held open for resupply. As dive-bombers soared overhead, small but elite German units traversed forbidding terrain to ambush Allied units trying to forge inland. At Narvik, some six thousand German troops battled twenty thousand French and British until the Allies were finally forced to withdraw by the great disaster in France, which had then gotten underway.

Henrik Lunde, a native Norwegian and former US Special Operations colonel, has written the most objective account to date of a campaign in which twentieth-century military innovation found its first fertile playing field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gold Run: The Rescue of Norway's Gold Bullion from the Nazis, 1940*



  






*The WWII story of Norwegian resistance in the face of Nazi invasion: a daring escape for the Norwegian royal family and fifty tons of gold bullion.*

_Gold Run_ recounts the thrilling story of the loyal Norwegians who rescued the Norwegian royal family, government, and nearly fifty tons of gold bullion from invading Nazis during World War II. One of the greatest gold snatches in history, it is a tale of loyal citizens who achieved an incredible feat against overwhelming odds through bravery, endurance, and leadership—plus a little good fortune and help from the British Royal Navy.

The German invasion on the night of April 9, 1940, took Norway almost completely unawares. But one small coastal battery took swift action to protect the country’s leadership. In desperate haste, the royal family fled Oslo by rail, dodging bombs and strafing. With extraordinary ingenuity, the gold was moved by road, rail, and fishing boat, hotly pursued by the Germans.

After several instances of near disaster, the Norwegians managed to get the gold to the coast, where the Royal Navy came to the rescue. It was taken off in three Royal Navy Cruisers, HMS _Enterprise_, _Galatea_, and _Glasgow_. The ships were attacked in port, then constantly harassed and bombed by the Luftwaffe as they made their way back to the United Kingdom. The Germans had gained a country, but lost a king, a government, and a huge amount of bullion that would have financed their war machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Escape Artist: The Incredible Second World War of Johnny Peck*



  






The never-before-told story of World War II escape artist extraordinaire, Johnny Peck.In August 1941, an eighteen-year-old Australian soldier made his first prison break an audacious night-time escape from a German prisoner-of-war camp in Crete. Astoundingly, this was only the first of many escapes.An infantryman in the 2/7 Battalion, Johnny Peck was first thrown into battle against Italian forces in the Western Desert. Campaigns against Hitlers Wehrmacht and Luftwaffe in Greece and Crete followed. When Crete fell to the Germans at the end of May 1941, Peck was trapped on the island with hundreds of other men. On the run, they depended on their wits, the kindness of strangers, and sheer good luck.When Pecks luck ran out, he was taken captive by the Germans, then the Italians. Later, after his release from a Piedmontese jail following the Italian Armistice of 1943, and at immense risk to his own life, Peck devoted himself to helping POWs cross the Alps to safety. Captured once more, Peck was sentenced to death and detained in Milans notorious, Gestapo-run San Vittore prison until escaping again, this time into Switzerland.Historian Peter Monteath reveals the action-packed tale of one young Australian soldier and his remarkable war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Wave-Breaker Concept: An Analysis of the German End Game in the Baltic*



  






*A strategic analysis of the Nazi high command’s decisions in the north, from “an established scholar of the Scandinavian theater” (Publishers Weekly).*

One of the prominent controversies of World War II remains the debate over Germany’s strategy in the north of the Soviet Union as the tide of war turned and gigantic Russian armies began to close in on Berlin. Here, Henrik Lunde—former US Special Forces officer and author of renowned works on the campaigns in Norway and Finland—turns his sights to the withdrawal of Army Group North.

Applying cool-headed analysis to the problem, the author first acknowledges that Hitler—often accused of holding on to ground for the sake of it—had valid reasons in this instance to maintain control of the Baltic coast. Without it, his supply of iron ore from Sweden would have been cut off, German naval U-boat bases would have been compromised, and an entire simpatico area of Europe—including East Prussia—would have been forsaken. On the other hand, Germany’s maintaining control of the Baltic would have meant convenient supply for forces on the coast—or evacuation if necessary—and, perhaps most important, remaining German defensive pockets behind the Soviets’ main drive to Europe would tie down disproportionate offensive forces. Stalwart German forces remaining on the coast and on their flank could break the Soviet tidal wave.

However, unlike during today’s military planning, the German high command, in a situation that changed by the month, had to make quick decisions and gamble, the fate of hundreds of thousands of troops and the entire nation at stake on quickly decided throws of the dice. In this book, both combat and strategy are described in the final stages of the fighting in the Northern Theater with Lunde’s even-handed, thought-provoking analysis of the campaign a reward to every student of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill's Desert Rats in North-West Europe: From Normandy To Berlin*



  






When Montgomery took command prior to D-Day he gathered around him commanders and formations he knew and trusted. Not surprisingly 7th Armoured Division was one of these and they were deployed from Italy to England. In this fine account the author who fought alongside the Desert Rats describes the Divisions battles from the beaches, the breakout battles (Goodwood and Bluecoat), the liberation of Northern France and Belgium. After taking Ghent there were the long months fighting in the Peel country of the Netherlands before Operation BLACKCOCK, the Rhine Crossing and the final advance into Germany, the capture of Hamburg and the Allies triumphant entry into Berlin. No reader of this magnificent history, with its many personal accounts, will question why the Desert Rats wore and still wear their Jerboa insignia with such pride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Story of the Guards Armoured Division*



  






Formed in June 1941, the Guards Armoured Division proved that Household Troops could adapt their legendary high standards to a totally new role. Deploying to Normandy in 1944 under Major General Sir Allan Adair, the Division acquitted itself with distinction in the costly Operation GOODWOOD.After the breakout, the Welsh Guards liberated Brussels on 3 September and the Division played a leading role in Operation MARKET GARDEN.In early 1945, the Division fought in Operation VERITABLE, breaking General Schlemms lateral line near Menzelen. The Rhine crossing followed, with the Guards Armoured leading XXX Corps towards Bremen and Hamburg. Guardsman Edward Charlton, Irish Guards, severely wounded, broke up a counterattack and earned the last VC of the European war.The Story of The Guards Armoured Division is a classic account of the Divisions superb fighting record.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Waffen-SS on the Eastern Front: A Photographic Record of the Waffen SS in the East (Images of War) *



  






*A photographic history of the notorious Nazi fighting force during Operation Barbarossa—from the Emmy Award-winning historian and author.*

This is the illustrated history of the Waffen-SS—the armed political wing that grew out of the Schutzstaffel or Nazi party protection squads—on the Eastern Front. The life and death of the Waffen-SS can be traced in the surviving photographs, and the brooding saga of the decline from triumph into disaster is told through these powerful images which clearly document the reality of combat on the Russian Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Torpedo Bombers (Images of War)*



  






This is a highly illustrated history one of the most deadly types of atta aircraft. The torpedo bomber first appeared during the later years of World War One but served their most useful role in the Second World War. The most famous attas include Taranto, where Fairey Swordfish destroyed the Italian Battle fleet and the infamous surprise atta on Pearl Harbor by the Japanese. In both these cases the attas were against ships laying in harbor and therefore stationary. Heavy defensive anti-aircraft fire was the greatest danger to the torpedo bombers in those circumstances but ships under way in the open sea had far more room to take evasive action. The lengthy time it took a torpedo to reach its target allowed many ships to escape destruction. However notable exceptions were the sinking HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse by the Japanese during the early stages of the war in the Far East. During the hunt for the Bismar it was an air-launched torpedo from a Swordfish that severely damaged the ships steering gear and enabled the Royal Navy to close in for the final kill. Some of the types included are the Fairey Swordfish, Bristol Beaufort, Fairey Albacore, Bristol Beaufighter, Heinkell He 115, Marchetti SM.79, Fokker T.VIII, Grumman Avenger and the Nakajima B5N.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Gilbert and Ellice Islands—Pacific War (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of US assaults on these Japanese-occupied islands during World War II.*

This book in the Images of War series covers the dramatic events that befell both the Gilbert and Ellice Pacific island groups using a wealth of photos and informed text. Soon after the attack on Pearl Harbor in December 1941, the Gilbert Islands were occupied by the Japanese, who built a seaplane base at Butaritari. In August 1942 this base was attacked by the US 2nd Raider Battalion, also known as Carlson’s Raiders. As a result the base was reinforced and a second built at Apamama. Betio Island on the Tarawa Atoll became the main Japanese strong point.

Operation Galvanic, the US assault on Butaritari, Apamama, and Betio, was launched in November 1943 by the 2nd Marine Division and the 27th Infantry Division. While short in duration, the Betio battle has the dubious distinction of being the most costly in US Marine Corps history. Enriched by the author’s in-depth knowledge and access to superb contemporary images, this book is ideal for both historians and anyone interested in the Pacific War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Marines In World War II - Bougainville And The Northern Solomons [Illustrated Edition] *



  






The fight to remove the barriers protecting the main base of the Japanese in New Guinea at Rabaul, was characterized by brutal jungle fighting attritional warfare of the worst sort and required every bit of toughness from the Marines that landed there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hungarian Armoured Fighting Vehicles in the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






*This WWII history vividly captures the Hungarian tanks and military vehicles that fought in Central and Eastern Europe through rare wartime photographs.*

The Kingdom of Hungary emerged from the Great Depression as a staunch ally of Germany and Italy. In the Second World War, the Central European country not only organized its armed forces in support of the Axis Powers, but also developed its own military industry to supply weapons and equipment to its troops. The Hungarian military produced all kinds of weapons, vehicles and armored vehicles, although they were generally under-gunned and under-armored.

This book explores Hungary's participation in the Second World War through superb photographs showcasing its varieties of armored fighting vehicles. Wartime images take the reader from the beginning of the USSR campaign all the way to the bloody Siege of Budapest and the last clashes in Austrian and Slovenian territory before the army's unconditional surrender.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Americans on D-Day & in Normandy: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of the United States’s military operations in World War II, focused on the Battle of Normandy and the liberation of northern France.*

The experiences and achievements of the United States land, sea, and air forces on 6 June 1944 and the weeks following have been deservedly well chronicled. Omaha Beach saw the fiercest fighting of the whole OVERLORD invasion, and the opposition faced in the U.S. sector shocked commanders and men at all levels. The outcome was in the balance and, thanks to the courage and determination shown by the attackers, game-changing failure was narrowly averted.

This superb _Images of War_ book examines, using contemporary and modern images and maps, the course of the campaign and its implication for both the American troops and the civilian population of the battle zone. These revealing images, both color and black and white, are enhanced by full captions and the author’s thoroughly researched text. The result is a graphic reminder of the liberation of Northern France and the extraordinary sacrifice made by men not just of the United States military but the other Allied nations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Americans from the Ardennes to VE Day (Images of War)*



  






*A World War II pictorial history with over 250 rare photos showing the contribution of U.S. forces in northwest Europe from December 1944 to May 1945.*

Launched in December 1944, the Nazis’ Ardennes offensive, known as the Battle of the Bulge, was one of the most dangerous periods of the war. During six weeks of desperate fighting, more U.S. soldiers were killed, wounded, or reported missing than in any battle in American history.

The Rhine was crossed in March 1945, first by the seizure of the railway bridge at Remagen and then by the combined American, British, and Canadian ground and airborne operation codenamed Varsity. In the closing stages of the war, the western allies pushed remorselessly in the heart of Germany. Shocking evidence of Nazi atrocities was uncovered.

Berlin fell to the Russians in early May, and the Allies met up on the River Elbe. In the chaos that followed, Germany was divided into four zones of occupation. The immediate tasks were ensuring the survival of the civilian population, establishing law and order, and the capture of war criminals.

In true _Images of War_ style, this book graphically describes the magnificent role played by U.S. forces under General Eisenhower’s overall command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Torpedo Leader *



  






*A WWII wing commander’s “adrenaline-charged account of torpedo attacks a few feet above the sea” (The Daily Telegraph).*

In this vivid and very personal story, written during World War II at the height of action, Patrick Gibbs expresses the frustrations, triumphs, and disasters he experienced in his roles as both a staff officer in Cairo and a Beaufort flight commander on the anti-shipping operations from Malta in 1942.

With photographs and maps included, this is an exciting inside look at the world of military aviation and one man’s view of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Air War Over North Africa: USAAF Ascendant (Images of War) *



  






The year 1942 began badly for the Allies. German U-boats were indiscriminately sinking merchant shipping off America’s east coast and in the Caribbean. Allied fortunes were no better in the Far East under the relentless Japanese advance. America was struggling to hold the Philippines, while the Soviet Union was fighting a series of bitter winter battles against Hitler’s Wehrmacht at the gates of Moscow. General Erwin Rommel’s surprise offensive in North Africa brought a renewed threat to the Middle East in mid-1942, which hastened the transfer of U.S. aircraft to Egypt to assist the beleaguered British.

The vast, sprawling deserts of North Africa were a new and strange terrain to American aircrew. Confronted by sand storms, flooding rains, extremes of temperature and primitive living conditions, the United States Army Air Forces were pitted against an experienced and determined enemy. U.S. air power nevertheless played a decisive role in the Allied invasion of Northwest Africa and the subsequent surrender of Axis forces in Tunisia in May 1943. Later bombing missions flown from North Africa struck Axis targets across Europe and supported the Allied invasions of Sicily and mainland Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*German Army on the Eastern Front—The Advance (Images of War)*




  






_German Army on the Eastern Front: TheAdvance _is a highly illustrated record of the extraordinary feat of arms that saw the Nazi armies drive deep into the vast terrain of the Soviet Union, to the gates of Stalingrad and Moscow. It traces the campaign from these hopeful beginnings until, on the brink of victory, the defenders and the winter contrived to slow and then halt the advance. It vividly conveys the appalling conditions endured by the invaders. By early 1943 the German advance finally petered out, leaving some 1.5 million dead from the battle of Stalingrad alone. The long and costly retreat was about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*German Guns of the Third Reich (Images of War) *



  






"German Guns of the Third Reich is an illustrated record of German light and heavy artillery, heavy mortars, anti-tank and anti-aircraft guns at war. Using previously unpublished photographs, many of which have come from the albums of individuals who took part in the war, it presents a unique visual account of the various German guns that were deployed for action between 1939 and 1945.The book analyses the development of the German gun at war and shows how it became of decisive importance for the preparation and the successful conduct of atta and defense. It describes how German forces carefully built up their assault forces utilizing all available guns and making into an effective killing machine. It shows how various Panzerjger and Panzergrenadier units fought on the battlefield using a host of antitank guns with lethal effect. Throughout the book it depicts life as a gunner, how the guns were deployed for action, and illustrates the various modes of transport that were used to move the guns from one battle front to another. Each chapter details the various guns that went into production and eventually saw action on the battlefield. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eastern Front Air War, 1941–1945 (Images of War) *



  






This selection of over 150 photographs provides a visual guide to the desperate air war fought over the Eastern Front between 1941 and 1945. Most of these black-and-white wartime photographs have never been published before. They show Stalins Red Air Force and Hitlers Luftwaffe, their equipment and the role they played in supporting the war on the ground. Although it was a major aspect of the struggle on the Eastern Front, aerial combat has long been neglected, and Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic history is a vivid introduction to it. Just before Hitlers invasion of the Soviet Union the leadership of the Red Air Force was decimated by Stalin in a series of purges. Although it had thousands of fighter aircraft these were not capable of taking on the Luftwaffe and were swiftly destroyed in the German blitzkrieg. But a remarkable recovery followed as the Red Air Force slowly but surely turned the tide against the ravages of the Luftwaffe to wrestle back air superiority by 1944. The photographs and Anthony Tucker-Joness text give a fascinating insight into this decisive reversal of fortune. They also record, in a series of memorable images, the principal Soviet and German aircraft that featured in the aerial fighting and the pilots who flew them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Panzer I and II: The Birth of Hitler's Panzerwaffe (Images of War) *



  






While the Panzer I and II are not as famous as the German tanks produced later in the Second World War, they played a vital role in Hitler's early blitzkrieg campaigns and in the Nazi rearmament program pursued, at first in secret, by the Nazi regime during the 1930s. Anthony Tucker-Jones's photographic history of their design, development and wartime service is an ideal introduction to them.Both Panzers saw combat during the invasions of Poland and France, the Low Countries and Scandinavia during 1939-40. Although by the time the Wehrmacht invaded the Soviet Union in 1941, the Panzer I had been virtually phased out of service, in the form of self-propelled guns they continued to see combat well into 1943. The Panzer II was also phased out with the panzer regiments in late 1943, yet it remained in action on secondary fronts and, as the self-propelled Marder II antitank gun and Wespe artillery variant, it saw active service with the panzer and panzer grenadier divisions until the end of the war. The Panzer I and II were the precursors of the formidable range of medium and heavy tanks that followed the Panzer III and IV and the Panther and Tiger and this book is a fascinating record of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Crimea, 1941–1944 (Images of War) *



  






The selection of over 150 rare wartime photographs in this volume in Pen & Swords Images of War series offers a graphic visual record of the dramatic and bloody battles fought for the Crimea during the Second World War. They show every grim aspect of the fighting and reflect in many ways the ruthless character of the struggle across the entire Eastern Front. The German-led Axis forces took eight months to conquer the Crimea in 1941-2 the Soviet defenders of the fortified city-port of Sevastopol held out against repeated assaults for 250 days. In 1944, after the course of the war had turned against the Wehrmacht and their allies, the city was liberated by the Red Army, but only after over 120,000 Axis troops had been evacuated across the Black Sea. Naval operations involving the Soviet Black Sea Fleet and the Romanian Royal Navy are covered in the book, as is the battle in the air between the Luftwaffe and the Red Air Force. But perhaps the most memorable photographs give an insight into the ordinary soldiers experience of the fighting and show the enormous material damage the conflict left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Partisan Warfare on the Eastern Front, 1941–1944 (Images of War)*



  






Between 1941 and 1944, in the war on the Eastern Front, Soviet partisans fought a ruthless underground campaign behind the German lines. During those three terrible years of occupation they spied on the Germans, disrupted their communications, sabotaged road and rail routes and carried out assassinations and raids, and thousands of these irregular soldiers lost their lives. Yet their exploits are frequently overlooked in general histories of the conflict, and their experience of the war and their contribution to the Soviet victory are rarely recognized. That is why Nik Cornishs collection of photographs of the Soviet partisans is a landmark in the field. In a sequence of over 150 images, most of them previously unpublished, he gives a fascinating all-round portrait of the lives of the partisans and their struggle to resist and survive in a war that was waged with almost unparalleled cruelty on both sides. And, in his commentary, he outlines the history of the partisans - their desperate, chaotic beginnings in the wake of the German attack, their increasing coordination, daring and effectiveness as the war went on, and the key role they played as the Germans were forced back. He also records, through the photographs, the merciless counter-measures taken by the Germans and the reprisals. His book gives a compelling insight into one of the most important side shows of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Mountain Troops, 1939–1945: The Gebirgsjager (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history of the Nazi special forces group, their training, and the action they saw during World War II.*

Hitler’s mountain troops or Gebirgsjager were a group of elite soldiers ready for battle, whatever the conditions. These mountain men were trained to ski, climb and endure long marches, survive appalling conditions and were given a role as crack shock troops. Yet many of the campaigns in which the Gebirgsjager fought were on level ground where they had little opportunity to demonstrate their unique skills. Instead, they were invariably employed as assault infantry in conventional battle, a role in which every individual trooper excelled, but not one for which they had been trained.

They fought in virtually all theaters of World War II, notably on the Eastern Front, where operations took them into the Caucasus. The Gebirgsjager were proud to wear the Edelweiss, the famous badge that set them apart and distinguished them as Hitler’s mountain men. This superb book shows the Gebirgsjager in training and action from Poland, Norway, and France, through Yugoslavia, the Eastern Front, and in the closing stages of the War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coastal Command's Air War Against the German U-Boats (Images of War)*



  






This book summarises the story of how RAF Coastal Command overcame the German U-boat danger during the Second World War and how the escalation of the U-boat war promoted the development of anti-submarine warfare, leading to victory over this menace in the Atlantic.At the start of the war, RAF Coastal Command had virtually no real chance of either finding or sinking Germany's submarines, but within a short period of time, new methods of detecting and delivering deadly ordnance with which to sink this underwater threat were dreamt up and implemented. It took the men of Coastal Command long hours patrolling over an often hostile sea, in all types of weather, but their diligence, perseverance and dedication won through, saving countless lives of both merchant and navy seamen out in the cold wastes of the Atlantic and contributing much to the final victory over Nazi Germany. This new addition to the Images of War series serves as a tribute to these men, recording their exploits in words and images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Polizei at War, 1940–1945: A History of the Division (Images of War)*



  






Formed in 1939 SS-Polizei Division were not considered initially as an SS fighting force, and this status was reflected in the quality of the equipment they were issued. Following operations in France, Greece and then Russia, it was not until 1942 the division was transferred to the Waffen-SS, and eventually upgraded to a Panzergrenadier division, the 4th SS-Polizei-Panzergrenadier Division.The book describes how the SS-Polizei Division fought across the Low Countries, the Eastern Front, before deploying to the Balkans and Greece where it committed numerous atrocities. During the last days of the War it was assigned to Army Detachment Steiner defending Berlin where many soldiers fought to the death.This book is a unique glimpse into one of the most infamous fighting machines in World War Two and a great addition to any reader interested Waffen-SS history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battle of Kursk, 1943 (Images of War)*



  






"The greatest tank battle in world history, known as Operation CITADEL, opened during the early hours of 5 July 1943, and its outcome was to decide the eventual outcome of the war on the Eastern Front. Images of War—Battle of Kursk 1943, is an illustrated account of this pivotal battle of the war on the Eastern Front, when the Germans threw 900,000 men and 2,500 tanks against 1,300,000 soldiers and 3,000 tanks of the Red Army in a savage battle of attrition.Unlike many pictorial accounts of the war on the Eastern Front, Battle of Kursk 1943 draws upon both German and Russian archive material, all of which are rare or unpublished. The images convey the true scale, intensity and horror of the fighting at Kursk, as the Germans tried in vain to batter their way through the Soviet defensive systems. The battle climaxed at the village of Prokhorovka, which involved some 1,000 tanks fighting each other at pointblank range.During this vicious two week battle the Red Army dealt the Panzerwaffe a severe battering from which the German war effort was never to recover fully. Kursk finally ended the myth of German invincibility."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cinderella Service: RAF Coastal Command 1939 - 1945*



  






This book reveals the vital contribution that RAF Coastal Command made to the Allies war effort. Although often referred to as the 'Cinderella Service' because by its nature, it did not gain the recognition it deserved and was overshadowed by Fighter and Bomber Commands and considering that it was not given priority in terms of aircraft and equipment, its wartime record was second to none.The two main roles of Coastal Command were anti-submarine work in the Atlantic and anti-shipping operations against enemy warships and merchant vessels. This work looks at every aspect of the command's work, equipment and aircraft and draws upon many first-hand accounts. Lengthy and comprehensive appendices cover Orders of Battle, Commanders, U boats sunk, ships sunk, aircraft losses and casualties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Waffen-SS on the Western Front, 1940–1945 (Images of War)*



  






This book in the popular Images of War series covers the deeds of the Waffen-SS on the Western Front during the Second World War. With extensive text and in-depth captions with many rare and unpublished photographs it describes the fighting tactics, the uniforms, the battles and the different elements that went into making the Waffen-SS such an elite fighting unit. It traces how the Waffen-SS carefully built up their assault forces utilising all available reserves and resources into a ruthlessly effective killing machine. It depicts how this awesome military formation grew to be used in offensive and then in defensive battles, and provides much historical information and facts about the weapons and all the components that fought on Western Front. The reader learns how the Waffen-SS battled their way through the Low Countries and the Balkans. After D-Day they played a key role in Normandy and fought at Arnhem, in the Ardennes and shifted from one disintegrating part of the front to another in a drastic attempt to stabilise the crumbling war effort.The Waffen-SS on the Western Front 1940 1945 provides an excellent insight into one of the most effective fighting formations in military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Normandy 1944: The Battle for Caen: Photographs From Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






Caen, a D-Day objective on 6 June 1944, did not fall to the British and Canadian troops of Second Army until 6 August, by which time much of the city had been reduced to rubble. The two-month struggle was a crucial stage in the Normandy campaign and, as Simon Forty demonstrates in this photographic history, one of the most controversial.His detailed, graphic account gives the reader a fascinating insight into the opposing forces, the conditions, the terrain, the equipment and weaponry deployed and it illustrates just how intense and protracted the fighting was on the ground.The reasons for the slow Allied advance have been hotly disputed. Deficiencies in British and Canadian equipment and tactics have been blamed, as has the tenacity of the German resistance. Ultimately a sequence of Allied operations sapped the defenders strength, and it is these operations Perch, Martlet, Epsom, Windsor, Charnwood, Jupiter, Atlantic, Goodwood that feature strongly in the striking photographs that have been selected for this book.They record in the most dramatic fashion the character of the fighting and show how even the SS divisions and heavy tank battalions were eventually defeated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Early Jet Bombers, 1944–1954 (Images of War)*



  






Using over 200 archive photographs, Leo Marriott gives us a powerful portrait of the first decade in the development of the jet bomber. This was a time of intense technical innovation that transformed the design and capabilities of the bomber and gave birth to a range of classic military aircraft in the USA, Great Britain, France, and the Soviet Union. The photographs take the story from the earliest jet bombers constructed in Germany toward the end of the Second World War to the successful designs both sides depended on through the first phase of the Cold War.

The pace of development was rapid and remarkable, from initial prototypes built in Germany—the Arado 234 and the Junkers Ju. 287—to the fleets of advanced jet bombers like the British Canberra and V-bombers, the American B-47 and B-52, and the Soviet Il-28 Beagle and Tu-16 Badger. The images of the prototypes give a fascinating insight into the extraordinary technical challenges and the ambition and inventiveness of the designers and manufacturers who overcame them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Totenkopf France, 1940 (Images of War)*



  






"By the end of the Second World War the reputation of Hitler's Schutzstaffel (SS) had become so heavily sullied that the organization was branded criminal and banned in postwar Germany. It's authority in Nazi Germany had been enormous having been made responsible for Reich internal security, it implemented Nazi racial policy and managed the death camps. Most oddly it produced a rival military organization to the German regular army fighting alongside it but never a part of it the Waffen SS. SS-Totenkopf is a photographic account of that unit's birth and first month of active service. The Division, formed from concentration camp guards, fought alongside Rommel's 7th Panzer Division against the only British armored counterattack of the campaign. However, instances of atrocities committed by men of the Totenkopf began early and the machine-gunning of 97 prisoners of the Norfolk Regiment occurred. In this brief and violent history of the birth of an SS division the original captions and text which accompanied the photographs have been retained in order to capture the original flavor. The translated text appears inter spaced with the author's explanations. The SS War Correspondent photographers risked their lives to take some of these pictures so up-with-the-action they were and, with their 'blood up', their comments are nationalistically passionate. This is understandable, so successful was the Blitzkrieg campaign in 1940 compared to the efforts of their fathers in 1914–1918 when they failed to break through to the Channel coast. It helps us to understand the euphoric reaction of some of the Totenkopf at the sight of the English Channel. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Centurion Tank (Images of War)*



  






Few tank designs have been as effective, versatile and long-lived as that of the British Centurion. Conceived during the Second World War as the answer to the superior German Tiger and Panther tanks and to the lethal 88mm gun, this 52-ton main battle tank incorporated the lessons British designers had learned about armored fighting vehicles during the conflict, and it was free of the major faults that had impaired the other British tank designs of the time. The Centurion was so successful that it served in the British Army and in numerous other armies across the world from 1945 until the 1990s.

Pat Ware’s highly illustrated history of this remarkable tank covers its design and development, its technical specifications and the many variants that were produced. He tells the story from the design brief of 1943, through testing and trials to the tank’s entry into service. In addition, he traces the course of the Centurion’s subsequent career, as it was up-dated, up-gunned and adapted to operate in varied conditions and conflicts all over the world including Korea, the Indo-Pakistan wars, Vietnam and the Arab-Israeli wars.

His expert account of this remarkable fighting vehicle is accompanied by a series of color plates showing the main variants of the design and the common ancillary equipment and unit markings. His book is an essential work of reference for enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Suez Crisis 1956: End of Empire and the Reshaping of the Middle East (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






*A fast-paced, compelling short history which moves between London, Washington and Cairo to tell the story of a crisis that brought down a prime minister and heralded the end of an empire. With a special afterward examining the parallels with the 2003 Iraq war.*In 1956 Egyptian president Gamal Abdul Nasser nationalized the Suez Canal, ending nearly a century of British and French control over the crucial waterway. Ignoring U.S. diplomatic efforts and fears of a looming Cold War conflict, British Prime Minister Anthony Eden misled Parliament and the press to take Britain to war alongside France and Israel. In response to a secretly pre-planned Israeli attack in the Sinai, France and Britain intervened as peacemakers'.
The invasion of Egypt was supposed to restore British and French control of the canal and reaffirm Britain's flagging prestige. Instead, the operation spectacularly backfired, setting Britain and the United States on a collision course that would change the balance of power in the Middle East. The combined air, sea and land battle witnessed the first helicopter-borne deployment of assault troops and the last large-scale parachute drop into a conflict zone by British forces. French and British soldiers fought together against the Soviet-equipped Egyptian military in a short campaign that cost the lives of thousands of soldiers, along with innocent civilians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From F-4 Phantom to A-10 Warthog: Memoirs of a Cold War Fighter Pilot*



  






Fighter pilots! Images of Baron Manfred von Richthofen and Eddie Rickenbacker in the Great War, Johnnie Johnson, Robert Stanford Tuck and Richard Bong in the Second World War, or Robin Olds in Vietnam, all spring to mind. Volumes have been written about them, past and present. Understandably, most of these revolve around the skill, cunning and bravery that characterizes this distinctive band of brothers, but there are other dimensions to those who take to the skies to do battle that have not been given the emphasis they deserve – until now.

You do not have to be an aviation aficionado to enjoy Colonel Steve Ladd’s fascinating personal tale, woven around his 28-year career as a fighter pilot. This extremely engaging account follows a young man from basic pilot training to senior command through the narratives that define a unique ethos. From the United States to Southeast Asia; Europe to the Middle East; linking the amusing and tongue-in-cheek to the deadly serious and poignant, this is the lifelong journey of a fighter pilot.

The anecdotes provided are absorbing, providing an insight into life as an Air Force pilot, but, in this book, as Colonel Ladd stresses, the focus is not on fireworks or stirring tales of derring-do. Instead, this is an articulate and absorbing account of what life is really like among a rare breed of arrogant, cocky, boisterous and fun-loving young men who readily transform into steely professionals at the controls of a fighter aircraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Iran–Iraq War: The Lion of Babylon, 1980–1988 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






The bloody eight-year Iran-Iraq war is now almost forgotten, overshadowed by the subsequent Gulf War and Iraq War. However, it is best remembered for the unique so-called ‘Tanker War which threatened to strangle the worlds oil supplies. At the time Tucker-Jones as a defence analyst wrote extensively on the war and now brings his expertise to bear with this account of a conflict fuelled by festering regional rivalries, the Cold War and the emerging threat posed by militant Shia Islam. Fought on land, at sea and in the air using some of the most modern weapons money could buy, Western-backed Saddam Husseins Sunni Iraq and Shia Iran under the ayatollahs fought themselves to a standstill. Once Saddams armoured blitzkrieg had been halted and Irans human-wave counterattacks fought off, it became a war of attrition with major battles fought for the possession of Khorramshahr and Basra. Both sides resorted to chemical weapons and bombarding each other with missiles. When the war spilled over into the waters of the Gulf it sparked open Western intervention. Escalating attacks on oil tankers finally culminated in a ceasefire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Challenger 2: The British Main Battle Tank (Images of War) *



  






For much of the Cold War, the British Army's main battle tanks (MBT) were first the Centurion and then the Chieftain. The question of the latter's replacement became urgent when in 1980 MBT80 was canceled. While the Royal Ordnance Challenger (originally the Shir 2) was acquired as a stop gap its design and capability limitations quickly became apparent.Vickers then took over the Royal Ordnance tank building facility and against stiff foreign competition developed the Challenger 2.This superbly researched and illustrated book tells the story of the evolution and subsequent successful career of Challenger 2 which has seen distinguished service in war and peace since 1990 and has proved itself one of the worlds most formidable fighting vehicles. The authors do not shy away from technical detail and make comparisons with competitors. The result is an objective and authoritative work which will delight military equipment buffs, modelers and wargamers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*China and Japan at War, 1937–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*This pictorial history of the Sino-Japanese War offers a rare look at one of the most important yet neglected aspects of WWII.*

The 1937-1945 war between China and Japan was one of the most bitter conflicts of the twentieth century. It was a struggle between the two dominant peoples of Asia. Millions of soldiers fought on each side and millions of soldiers and civilians died. Philip Jowett's book is one of the first photographic histories of this devastating confrontation.

Using a selection of almost 200 historic photographs, he traces the course of the entire war from the Japanese invasion and the retreat of the Chinese armies and their refusal to surrender, to the involvement of the Americans and the eventual Japanese defeat in 1945.

Jowett’s graphic account is an absorbing introduction to this often-overlooked theatre of the Second World War. The images show the armies on all sides and the weaponry and equipment they used. But they also record the experience of the troops, Chinese and Japanese, and of the Chinese civilians who suffered terribly through eight years of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*British Tanks: 1945 to the Present Day (Images of War)*



  






In this companion volume to British Tanks: The Second World War, Pat Ware provides an expert introduction to the design, production and operation of British tanks since 1945. Fewer types of tank were built than during the wartime period, but the complexity of design and manufacture increased, and a level of technical sophistication in the key areas of armor, firepower and mobility was beyond the imaginings of the tank pioneers of the First World War.Using a selection of contemporary photographs supported by some modern photographs of preserved vehicles Pat Ware sets the modern tank in a historical context. He describes its origins in Britain and its development and deployment in the Second World War and in the post-war period. All the British tanks that have seen service since the war are depicted, among them the Conqueror, Chieftain, Centurion and Challenger. The engineers tanks the flails, recovery vehicles, bridge-layers are featured, as are the less-well-known British tanks made for export.This highly illustrated survey gives a fascinating insight into the recent evolution of the British tank and its role in the postwar world.Pat Ware is a leading expert on the history of military vehicles and a prolific writer of books and articles on every aspect of the subject. His most recent publications include a study of the military Jeep and encyclopaedias of military vehicles and motorcycles. He was the founding editor of Classic Military Vehicle magazine in 2001 and continues to contribute to the magazine as well as writing a military column for Land Rover World.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Allied Armoured Fighting Vehicles of the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






Expert author Michael Green has compiled a full inventory of the armored fighting vehicles developed and deployed by the Allied armies during the six year war against Nazi Germany and her Axis partners.Tank destroyers included the US Army's M18 Hellcat and M36 Jackson, the British Archer and Achilles and the Soviets SU-85, SU-100 and SU-122.Self-propelled artillery vehicles provide indirect fire support. Examples of these were the British Bishop and Sexton, the US M7 Army Priest and The Red Armys SU-152 Beast Slayer.For reconnaissance the Allies fielded armored cars and scout cars such as the Daimler Dingo, the US M8 Greyhound and T17 Staghound, and the Russian BA-10, –20 and -64.AFVs such as the British full tracked Universal Carrier and US M3 halftracks were fitted with a range of weapon systems, such as mortars or machine guns.All these and many more AFVs are expertly described in words and captioned images in this comprehensive work which is the companion volume to the authors Allied Tanks of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*United States Army Armored Divisions of the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






The routing of the British and French Armies in May and June 1940 by the Wehrmachts armored divisions caused a major rethink by the US Armys senior leadership. The result was the formation of the two armored divisions in July 1940; the first named Old Ironside and second designated Hell on Wheels.In 1941, a further three armored divisions were created; the third (Spearhead), the fourth (remained unnamed) and the fifth called Victory. The following year seven more were created, the sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth, tenth, eleventh and twelfth. The final two armored divisions formed in 1943 numbered the sixteenth and twentieth. All but one of these powerful formations went on to see service in the European Theatre of Operation (ETO); the exception being the 1st armored Division that served in North Africa, Sicily and Italy.These fourteen divisions proved their effectiveness against the Axis forces. In this carefully researched book military historian and much published author Michael Green explains their operational and fighting doctrine. Equipment enthusiasts will appreciate the lavish images and informed captions of the armored fighting vehicles and other equipment employed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Combat Aircraft of the United States Air Force (Images of War)*



  






When the United States Army Signal Corps created the Aeronautical Division in August1907, it had a mission to take charge of all matters pertaining to military ballooning,air machines, and all kindred matters. That small inconsequential portion of the USArmy would grow progressively over the many decades to become a separate service named the USAir Force in 1947 following the Second World War. Overnight, it became the worlds most powerfulmilitary establishment, able to deliver conventional and nuclear ordnance anywhere around theglobe.Todays cutting-edge example of this power-projection is the supersonic, bat-winged B-2 Spiritstealth bomber, which can fly at an altitude of 50,000 feet, and is built of carbon-graphite compositematerials. The B-2 Spirit is a far cry from the early days of the service when it relied on fragile prop-drivenwood and fabric aerial platforms, such as the Wright Type B, which could barely reach analtitude of 100 feet.In between have been such iconic Second World War aircraft as the P-51 Mustang and P-47Thunderbolt fighters and bombers such as the B-25 Mitchell, B-17 Flying Fortress and B-29 SuperFortress which dropped the first A-Bomb in 1945. The Cold War demanded ever more powerfulaircraft, such as the B-58 Hustler and B-52 Stratofortress, and fighters including the F-86 Sabre, F-104Starfighter and F-4 Phantom. All these aircraft and more are vividly illustrated and described in detailin this superb Images of War publication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Soldier's War *



  






*A visceral and unflinching memoir of a young Russian soldier’s experience in the Chechen wars.*

In 1995, Arkady Babchenko was an eighteen-year-old law student in Moscow when he was drafted into the Russian army and sent to Chechnya. It was the beginning of a torturous journey from naïve conscript to hardened soldier that took Babchenko from the front lines of the first Chechen War in 1995 to the second in 1999. He fought in major cities and tiny hamlets, from the bombed-out streets of Grozny to anonymous mountain villages. Babchenko takes the raw and mundane realities of war the constant cold, hunger, exhaustion, filth, and terror and twists it into compelling, haunting, and eerily elegant prose.

Acclaimed by reviewers around the world, this is a devastating first-person account of war that brilliantly captures the fear, drudgery, chaos, and brutality of modern combat. An excerpt of _One Soldier’s War_ was hailed by Tibor Fisher in _The Guardian_ as “right up there with Joseph Heller’s _Catch-22_ and Michael Herr’s _Dispatches_.” Mark Bowden, bestselling author of _Black Hawk Down_, hailed it as “hypnotic and terrifying” and the book won Russia’s inaugural Debut Prize, which recognizes authors who write despite, not because of, their life circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wrong Stars (The Axiom Book 1)*



  






*Philip K. Dick Award Finalist:* *A ragtag space crew discovers alien technology that could change the fate of humanity—or awaken an ancient evil that could destroy all life in the galaxy*

The shady crew of the _White Raven_ run freight and salvage at the fringes of our solar system. They discover the wreck of a centuries-old exploration vessel floating light years away from its intended destination and revive its sole occupant, who wakes with news of First Alien Contact. When the crew informs her that humanity has alien allies already, she reveals that these are very different extra-terrestrials—and the gifts they bestowed on her could kill all humanity, or take it out to the most distant stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Ball Park (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 9)*



  






*A killer hiding among the crowd at a Dodgers-Giants game forces Nero Wolfe to step up to the plate in this “superb” mystery (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*
Archie Goodwin and Saul Panzer have ventured into the wilds of northern Manhattan to watch the Giants take on the Dodgers at the Polo Grounds. The national anthem is just winding down when Panzer spies a notable in the box seats: state senator Orson Milbank, a silver-haired scoundrel with enemies in every corner of upstate New York. In the fourth inning, a monstrous line drive brings every fan in the grandstand to his feet—every fan save for one silver-haired senator, who has been shot dead by a sniper in the upper deck.
Archie’s employer—the rotund genius Nero Wolfe—has no interest in investigating the stadium slaying, but Archie is swayed by the senator’s suspiciously lovely widow. Her husband was mired hip-deep in corruption, and sorting out who killed him will be a task far less pleasant than an afternoon at the ball park.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death and the Dancing Footman (Roderick Alleyn Book 11)*



  






*This tale of murder at a snowed-in country house is a “constant puzzle to the end . . . alive with wit” (The New York Times).*

The unspeakably wealthy (and generally unspeakable) Jonathan Royal has decided to throw a party and, just for fun, has studded the guest list with people who loathe one another. When a blizzard imprisons them all in Royal’s country house, murder ensues, and there are nearly as many suspects as there are potential victims. Eventually, Inspector Alleyn makes his way through the snow to put things right, in this classic whodunit by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spinsters in Jeopardy (Roderick Alleyn Book 17) *



  






*A British police detective looks into sinister doings in the South of France in a crime thriller with “more than a little excitement” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has decamped for the South of France on a family vacation—though for him, the vacation will involve some official poking around. Unfortunately, the object of his poking—the cultish denizens of a sinister and luxurious chateau—are not fond of being poked, and they have a particularly unpleasant way of getting their point across . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*False Scent (Roderick Alleyn Book 21) *



  






*This tale of an actress’s dramatic demise, and a police detective trying to sniff out a killer, is “one of Ngaio Marsh's best yarns” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Mary Bellamy is the sweetheart of the London stage—everyone simply adores darling Mary. So her fans and friends are heartbroken when somehow Mary manages to spritz herself not with her favorite perfume but with a deadly insecticide meant to be sprayed on the azaleas. What Inspector Alleyn smells is something fishy, especially since everything he learns about lovely, fragile Mary suggests that in fact she was a rather vicious battleax. And with a bit more investigation, he quickly starts smelling something different: a rat . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Founding Fathers: Puritans in England and America (Uncovering the Seventeenth Century)*



  






*Republished to commemorate the four hundredth anniversary of the Mayflower’s pioneering voyage, this book is perfect for all who would like to learn more about these men and women, their ideas, and their influence.*

Early in the reign of Queen Elizabeth I a group of people emerged who wished to further purify the Church of England and the society in which they lived. They were labelled Puritans.

Inspired by ideas from the Reformation as well as the Renaissance these ‘hotter sort of Protestants’ shaped two of the most momentous events of the seventeenth century: the foundation of New England and the English Civil War.

John Adair’s brilliant book is a highly readable account that explores the origins of the Puritans, their shared and differing ideas, and how, even though their final years were marked with dissension and decline, their values have had a vast and continuing influence on the moral framework of northern European and North American civilization.

Drawing upon the letters, diaries and writings of Civil War leaders Sir William Waller and Oliver Cromwell along with those of early New England pioneers like Anne Hutchinson and John Winthrop, Adair delivers a vivid narrative of life as a Puritan during these tumultuous decades when the religious and political worlds were reshaped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story of the Trapp Family Singers*



  






With nearly 1,500 Broadway performances, six Tony Awards, more than three million albums sold, and five Academy Awards, _The Sound of Music, _based on the lives of Maria, the baron, and their singing children, is as familiar to most of us as our own family history. But much about the real-life woman and her family was left untold.

Here, Baroness Maria Augusta Trapp tells in her own beautiful, simple words the extraordinary story of her romance with the baron, their escape from Nazi-occupied Austria, and their life in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Axis Tanks of the Second World War (Images of War)*



  






*This pictorial history presents an in-depth study of the various tanks built and deployed by the Axis Alliance during WWII.*

Though Nazi Panzer tanks have become a ubiquitous symbol of Axis Alliance combat, the Japanese Army had more tanks than Germany in 1938. These included the Type 95 light tank and the Type 89 and 97 medium tanks. Other Axis powers, including Italy, Romania and Hungary also built their own tanks. The latter was responsible for the Toldi and Turan light tank series.

In this informative collection of wartime photographs, military expert Michael Green discusses how the Axis powers drew on British and French tank designs in the period leading up to the Second World War. The Carden-Loyd tankette suspension was used as a model for the Panzer 1 series as well as the light Italian and Japanese tanks. German engineering talent then produced the ingenious designs of the Panzer II, III and IV series and, later in the War, the Panther Medium and Tiger heavy tanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Marines In World War II - The Recapture Of Guam [Illustrated Edition]*



  






Set in the Marianas group of islands is the American possession of Guam, U.S. territory since 1898; it was the captured by the Japanese soon after the infamous attack on Pearl Harbor and served as a symbol of the Japanese expansion. The American Forces sailed into view of Guam in 1944 determined to recapture the island for strategic and political purposes, but knew that the Japanese defenders take a heavy toll of them from their prepared positions. The story of the capture of the island is an epic of courage, bloodshed, fierce resistance by the Japanese and the indomitable will to conquer of the U.S. Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Marines In World War II - The Assault On Peleliu [Illustrated Edition]*



  






As the Marines ran into the shore of the coral reefed island of Peleliu in their landing craft the Japanese artillery that wreathed the landing beach of Peleliu gave them little confidence in the words of their commander General Rupertus that the operation would be hard but short with minimal casualties; what lay ahead would be what was known as “the bitterest battle of the war for the Marines”.
Contains 70 photos and 23 maps and charts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stuka: Hitler's Lethal Dive Bomber (Images of War)*



  






*“A very nice release about the most recognizable German aircraft of the Second World War” from the author of Rommel’s Army in the Desert (Inscale.org).*

The photographs in this collection belonged to Luftwaffe Stuka rear gunner and radio operator Erich Heine. The collection includes photographs of flights of Stukas in formation, operating training aircraft, and a selection of different Luftwaffe uniforms and flight gear. The photographer was based for a period in Czechoslovakia, was shot down over the Ukraine in August 1943 and for a time was listed as missing in action.

This collection offers a unique insight into the German experience of World War Two, providing the opportunity to access materials that have never been published before


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hobart's 79th Armoured Division at War: Invention, Innovation & Inspiration*



  






*This WWII history chronicles the remarkable career of a brilliant British Army commander and the innovative armored vehicles he created.*

Joining the Royal Tank Corps in 1923, Major-General Percy Hobart quickly established himself as one of the foremost thinkers on armored warfare. By 1938 he was GOC Mobile Division, later 7th Armored Division, in Egypt. He was also known for not suffering fools—a tendency that got him briefly relieved of his command. But during World War II, Winston Churchill called Hobart back to Army service with orders to train the now-legendary 11th Armored Division. He was then tasked with designing specialist armored fighting vehicles capable of breeching the Atlantic Wall.

Known as Hobart's Funnies, these unique vehicles included mine-clearing tanks, bridge-carrying tanks, flamethrowers, swimming tanks and amphibious assault vehicles. Operated by Hobart’s 79th Armored Division, they played a major part in the D-Day landings and the subsequent European campaigns.

Hobart's skills played a significant part in the final Allied victory, and the specialized funnies he introduced to modern warfare have since been adopted by all armies all over the world. Drawing on official records and personal recollections, historian Richard Doherty tells the incredible story of Percy Hobart and his 79th Armored Division.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Normandy Air War, 1944 (Images of War) *



  






*The Allied air forces of WWII come dramatically alive in this photographic history of D-Day and the invasion of France.*

In the months preceding the Normandy landings, Allied air forces played a vital role in blinding and isolating German forces in northern France. During the campaign, they supported the Allied armies in their push inland, most notably by hampering the march of Hitler’s panzer divisions and controversially bombing the ancient Norman cities of Caen and Rouen.

Anthony Tucker-Jones’s photographic history is a vivid introduction to the Allied air offensive, illustrating the many famous types of aircraft employed by the RAF, USAAF and Luftwaffe. Allied bombers, such as the Halifax, Lancaster, Fortress, Liberator, Havoc and Marauder; as well as fighters and fighter-bombers, such as the Lightning, Thunderbolt, Mustang, Spitfire and Typhoon, are shown in ample detail.

These images of the air war over northern France bring home in a graphic way the nature and conditions of combat flying over seventy years ago, and they emphasize the contribution of air power to the campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Motorcycles at War: Images of War, Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives*



  






Motorbikes were widely used by all sides in WW2 due to their agility, adaptability and speed,. A precious few survive today as rare collectors items.The author, who is the Photo Archivist at the IWM has unearthed images of all the major marques. Famous British names (Triumph, Norton, Matchless, BSA, Velocette, James and Rudge) feature along with the bigger American machines from Indian and Harley-Davidson. German bikes have their own chapter with classics such as NSU, Zundapp and BMW and include hybrid traed motorcycles known as Kettengrad with some shots actually taken by General Erwin Rommel himself.Also covered are rare experimental prototypes photographed during trials and later in combat, the funnies of the wartime biking world such as the Airborne forces Excelsior Welbike (British) and the Cushman parascooter (US).Together this is a unique collection of two-wheeled images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*617 Dambuster Squadron At War (Images of War) *



  






No. 617 Squadron RAF Bomber Command is world-famous for its daring raids on the Mohne, Eder and Sorpe Dams, the Dortmund-Ems Canal and the attacks on the German ship Tirpitz. This book contains rarely seen photographs of the squadrons aircraft, crews and other behind-the-scenes operations. Each image is accompanied by a lengthy caption that convey the location and history surrounding the subject in question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Over the Wire: A POW's Escape Story from the Second World War*



  






Philip Newman, a British army doctor left behind after the evacuation from Dunkirk, spent his time as a prisoner of war in France, then Germany, treating the wounded and sick and planning to escape. After several failed attempts he got out over the wire and journeyed for weeks as a fugitive from northern France to Marseilles, then across the Pyrenees to Spain and Gibraltar and freedom. He was guided along the way by French civilians, resistance fighters and the organizers of the famous Pat escape line. His straightforward, honest and vivid memoir of his work as a doctor at Dunkirk, life in the prison camps and his escape attempts gives a fascinating insight into his wartime experience. It records the ingenuity and courage of the individuals, the ordinary men and women, who risked their lives to help him on his way. It is also one of the best accounts we have of what it was like to be on the run in occupied Europe.As featured in The East Anglian Daily Times, Suffolk & Norfolk Life Magazine and Iceni Magazine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gentleman Jim: The Wartime Story of a Founder of the SAS & Special Forces *



  






*The remarkable story of Jim Almonds, his WWII experiences, and his formative role in the birth of the SAS.*

Set in wartime England, the western desert, Italy, and France, this book captures the spirit of the young soldiers in the newly emerging Special Air Service, against a dramatic background of love, courage, and high-risk adventure.

Jim Almonds, a sergeant in the Guards Commandos, sailed for the Middle East as part of “Layforce” in January 1941, with David Stirling and others destined to become SAS L Detachment “originals.” Following intensive training in the desert and action at Tobruk, Sidi Haneish, Nofelia, and Benghazi, Almonds was captured and shipped to a POW camp in Italy, where he staged two escapes.

After thirty-two days on the run in enemy territory, he reached US forces at the Benevento front line. Later, he parachuted into occupied France, where he harried the Germans so effectively that he was awarded the Croix de Guerre.

Written by Gentleman Jim’s daughter and based on Almond’s own diaries, various primary sources, and interviews with other originals, this is a story about an extraordinary man, filled with vivid and immediate action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Armoured Warfare in the Battle for Normandy (Images of War)*



  






*This fully illustrated WWII history offers a vivid look at the armored vehicles used by Allied and Nazi forces during D-Day and the Normandy Campaign.*

The remarkable photographs collected here illustrate in graphic detail the role armor played in the Allied D-Day landings and the liberation of occupied France—as well as the skill and tenacity of the German panzer units that confronted them. The struggle gave rise to a sequence of battles that were among the most intense, and critical, of any fought in the Second World War.


Anthony Tucker-Jones traces the course of the armored campaign through these striking wartime photographs: the D-Day landings, the first clashes of the opposing tanks and anti-tank guns, then the Allied operations that culminated in the Allied breakthrough and the destruction of the German 5th Panzer Army at Falaise.

The images offer a fascinating inside view of the fighting itself and of the widespread destruction it caused. But they also record the routines of tank warfare, and give a vivid impression of the experience of the tank crews of the day and of the tanks they operated, including the German Mk IVs, Panthers, and Tigers, and the Allied Shermans, Churchills and specialized tanks, such as Hobart’s Funnies, that confronted each other in France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World War Two at Sea: The Last Battleships (Images of War)*



  






The big-gun battleship served as a symbol of the ultimate power of the world's greatest navies beginning late in the nineteenth century and continuing into the Second World War. So historically important was this vessel that the arms race between Britain and Germany to build navies with larger, more powerful battleships was among the key sources of tension between those nations in the lead up to the First World War.In this book, veteran battleship crew members describe their unforgettable experiences, including those of a young officer in a British battleship at Jutland; tales of the loss of the German warship Scharnhorst in the arctic off the North Cape; the combat experience inside a sixteen-inch gun turret aboard an Iowa-class battleship bombarding Iraq during the Gulf War, and the adventures of HMS Warspite in World War One, in the Mediterranean and on her way to the breaker's yard in 1947. Included too is the story of the great German battleship Bismarck, which sank the pride of the British fleet, the story of HMS Hood, and that of the USS Missouri on whose deck the final surrender document of the Second World War was signed. The text is combined with a compelling selection of historic images representing the era of the great battleships from the early years through the First and Second World Wars, Korea, Vietnam, the Gulf War, and the preservation of a handful of these vessels as museum pieces today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Intelligence Images from the Eastern Front (Looking Down on War)*



  






Despite the Luftwaffe being ordered to destroy millions of aerial photos in 1945, the Allies found no less than twenty tons of photos in eleven locations, including a hoard in a Bavarian barn. These together with vast numbers of photographs taken by German soldiers used for Intelligence analysis were put into classified Allied Intelligence files at a time when USAAF and RAF imagery was being destroyed. Covering Iron Curtain countries they were valuable for cartography and target intelligence during the Cold War.The captured German imagery (called GX) in this book show what the German Army knew about the Soviet Union before and during Operation Barbarossa. Examples show Eastern Front landforms, key cities such as Stalingrad, Moscow, Sevastopol, Leningrad and factories. They are accompanied by helpful comments from a skilled photo interpreter.This unique and diverse collection, some taken from 28,000 feet overhead, others taken by soldiers on the ground, reveal the war on the Eastern Front as it has never been seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night & Day Bomber Offensive: Allied Airmen in Europe in World World II *



  






For much of World War II England provided the only western European base from which the British and American air forces could take the war into Nazi-occupied Europe and Germany itself. The American Eighth and Ninth Air Forces struck enemy targets by day at great distances, often on raids of eight or nine hours duration, while the RAF flew most of its demanding missions at night.This highly illustrated book will convey what it was like for pilots, aircrew and ground crew during their wartime service. It not only takes the reader on typical USAAF and RAF raids, but it also depicts the work of the mechanics and fitters as they struggled to keep battered aircraft airworthy, how the medics coped with the countless wounded who returned from the raids and looks at where the airmen relaxed within the various bases or in the local villages and towns. It will include period and later images of the bases, the aircraft, memorials and relevant locations in Britain, France and Germany. It will be a vivid and powerful human expression of the bomber airmen's wartime experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Treason in the Rockies: Nazi Sympathizer Dale Maple's POW Escape Plot (Military) *



  






*A look at one U.S. Army private’s attempt to free Nazi soldiers from a Colorado prisoner of war camp during World War II.*

Harvard honor alumnus Dale Maple had a promising future, but his obsession with Nazi Germany led to his downfall. Classmates often accused him of pro-Nazi sentiments, and one campus organization even expelled him. After graduation, he enlisted in the U.S. Army, only to be relegated to a unit of soldiers suspected of harboring German sympathies. He helped two German POWs escape imprisonment at Camp Hale and flee to Mexico. The fugitives ran out of gas seventeen miles from the border and managed to cross it on foot, only to be arrested and returned to American authorities. Convicted and sentenced to death for treason, Maple awaited his fate until President Franklin Roosevelt commuted his sentence to life imprisonment. Ultimately, he was released in 1950. Paul N. Herbert narrates the engrossing details of this riveting story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Salute to One of 'The Few': The Life of Flying Officer Peter Cape Beauchamp St John RAF*



  






*A poignant biography of a pilot who made the ultimate sacrifice in World War II.*

In a quiet churchyard is the grave of an airman who lost his life fighting in the skies over southern England in October 1940. The author happened to come across this grave, and after some initial inquiries discovered that nobody in the town was aware that this Battle of Britain pilot lay at rest in their parish.

Determined to discover more about the short life of this hero, he undertook several years of research to craft this biography. Peter Cape Beauchamp St. John joined the RAF in November 1937 on a four-year short service commission at the age of twenty. In July 1938 he was posted to No. 87 Squadron, being equipped with the then-new Hawker Hurricane fighter. After war had been declared, the Squadron was posted to France in support of the British Expeditionary Force, becoming operational on September 10, 1939. In March 1940 he was transferred to 501 Squadron in Tangmere, and then again in April to 74 Squadron as an operational pilot at Hornchurch, equipped with Spitfires. It was from here that he fought his part in the Battle of Britain.

For those who may have forgotten “The Few,” this stirring story tells of the all-too-short life of one of the 544 young men who gave everything to defend Great Britain from Nazi aggression.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victory in Europe (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of the Allied campaigns in the final months before the end of World War II in Europe and the defeat of Nazi Germany.*

Sixty years ago, the world had been at war for nearly six years. The cost in life and material terms was appalling, millions of men and women had died, families and nations destroyed, and all sides were suffering grievously in human and financial terms. The Allies were closing in on Hitler’s Germany from the East, West, and South. To historians today, the outcome was inevitable, but for those living and fighting at the time nothing could be taken for granted. This book tells in true Images of War style the story of those final months of the Second World War. Unique photography and informed captions capture the Allied campaigns in northwestern Europe and Italy culminating in the celebration of victory both at home and in theatre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Royal Armoured Corps in the Cold War, 1946–1990 (Images of War) *



  






The Royal Armoured Corps composition may have changed dramatically during the four and a half decades of The Cold War but its role in the nations defence has been predominant. This highly informative book focuses on the deployment of the British Armys armoured regiments from the end of the Second World War, their vehicles and equipment, the creation of the British Army of the Rhine, NATO commitments and other peripheral missions. The characteristics and variants of the Centurion, the powerful but short lived Conqueror, the Chieftain and Challenger are covered in expert text and by numerous images. The RAC in the Cold War is a tribute to the men who served in these famous regiment and their stories make fascinating reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Support Troops: Behind the scenes of the air war in Vietnam *



  






This story is a chronicle of the year 1968 as seen through the eyes of the author while serving at Takhli Royal Thai Air Force Base in Thailand, supporting the air war in Vietnam. It was an odd juxtaposition, repairing the fire-control systems on F-105s that were making twice-daily bombing runs over North Vietnam while living in relative comfort and safety.

For every combatant in a time of war, there are thousands of men and women serving in support roles. These soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen are doing their jobs every day to support the overall effort. They are cooks and clerks, logistics experts, truck drivers and administrators, mechanics and technicians, doctors, nurses, dentists, and chaplains of every faith.
They may not be getting shot at or shelled, but they are vital to the mission in every sense.

They serve on bases at home as well as overseas in nearly every corner of the globe. They deploy and leave their families and loved ones. They miss birthdays, graduations, anniversaries, school plays, football games, weddings, and funerals. They, too, serve their country honorably. This story is dedicated to support personnel serving everywhere, past, and present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*FV430 Series (Images of War)*



  






*Fully illustrated with archival photographs, this volume examines the development of this Cold War era armored vehicle.*

During the Second World War, the British infantry found itself lacking suitable transport to cope with the fast-moving German Blitzkrieg tactics. While various stopgap measures were implemented during the war, the postwar threats from nuclear, biological and chemical warfare made it imperative that a robust solution be found. By the 1960s, at the height of the Cold War, the AFV430 series was introduced.

The FV300 and FV400 Cambridge carriers paved the way for the AFV430. Initially a basic armored personnel carrier, the series grew to cover a multitude of roles, including command, recovery, mortar, Swingfire, and remote mine clearing. This volume of the Images of War series describes in words and images the AFV430 and traces the development of infantry carriers for the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Best of Breed: The Hunter in Fighter Reconnaissance (Pen and Sword Large Format Aviation Books)*



  






This book is about the tactical reconnaissance mark of the Hunter FR10 and its front line operation between 1961-70. With the Hunter already well proven in ground attack role this variant was an ideal platform for the excellent Vinten F95 strip aperture cameras. The heavy armament of four 30-mm Aden cannon was retained for use in defence suppression and target marking, unilateral action against high value targets (assigned or opportunity) and if necessary in self-defence. It follows that the pilots selected for this demanding operating regime had to show an ability to operate alone over long distances using basic pilot navigation techniques only at high speeds and ultra low levels; in the main, therefore, they were second or third tour fast jet pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Douglas A-4 Skyhawk: Attack & Close-Support Fighter Bomber (Pen and Sword Large Format Aviation Books) *



  






*A detailed look at the combat aircraft designed by the legendary Edward H. Heinemann with one role in mind: tactical nuclear delivery.*

The Skyhawk first entered service with the US Navy almost 50 years ago. It is still in service with various US units and remains the backbone of many of the air forces of those countries to which it has been exported. “Heinemann’s Hot Rod” was never called upon for its original purpose—nuclear delivery from aircraft carriers—but its well-designed airframe proved adaptable to many other uses.

This is an in-depth look at the design, production, evolution, operation and performance of the aircraft. It will also include first-hand accounts of flying the Skyhawk in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Secret Soldier: The True Life Story of Israel's Greatest Commando *



  






*“A revealing account of a 25-year career in the Israeli special forces . . . adds much to our understanding of Israel’s covert fighting arm.” —Kirkus Reviews*

Israel’s premier special warfare commander and counterterrorist specialist, Muki Betser, was born in Israel’s Jezreel Valley and grew up to become one of the leaders of his country’s most elite commando unit, Sayeret Matkal. Newspapers refer to the sayeret, or special reconnaissance forces, as the “tip of the spear” of the Israel Defense Forces (IDF). But Sayeret Matkal—or simply, the Unit—was the cream of that crop, carrying out some of the best-known antiterrorist raids of the last twenty-five years.

In this riveting autobiography, Betser recounts the inner workings of Israel’s elite forces and provides an intimate firsthand account of Israel’s previously classified counterterrorist defense missions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Go! Go! Go!: The Definitive Inside Story of the Iranian Embassy Siege*



  






*The first comprehensive account of the storming of the Iranian Embassy in London in 1980.*

GO! GO! GO! tells the action-packed story of the 1980 Iranian Embassy siege. It is a comprehensive, detailed and gripping account of an unforgettable six-day drama that shook Britain -- and the wider world -- to the core. Drawing on original and unseen source material from ex-SAS soldier Rusty Firmin, the police and the British Government, GO! GO! GO! takes us to the heart of the whole operation.

The assault planning and training, strategy and tactics are described in detail, and the personal stories of the gunmen revealed -- who they were, where they came from, why they did it and Saddam Hussein's direct involvement. Compelling accounts of each day of the siege from the hostages' points of view show how they dealt with captivity individually and collectively. New material explains the negotiators' tactics and their cool exterior versus their internal turmoil as negotiations reached crisis point.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Prophecy of the Heron: Terms of Service, Book 2*



  






*Never trust the shadows. Or a stranger. Or a friend. Welcome to District 33, the last stop for cultists and criminals alike, a crime-ridden slum in which only the strongest and most savvy can hope to survive.*

Kim’s defiance of the companies and the UCE Hierarchy has cost her dearly, and she has been exiled to the dangerous and decrepit outer districts. Unbowed and defiant, she struggles to survive and rebuild her life, even as the Artificial Intelligence Company schemes to draw her back into their web of deception and the Hierarchy plots her final destruction. She disappears into the shadows and thinks she has escaped—until an unexpected encounter in the enigmatic parallel universe of Virtual Reality draws her back, setting up an epic confrontation in which the fate of the AIs and civilization itself may hang in the balance.

Drawing on images of decaying civilizations from classics such as _Blade Runner_ and _The Hunger Games_, Stanfill creates a dark and forbidding world in which nothing is ever as it seems and the only way to survive is to claim the shadows as your own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sea of Rust: A Novel*



  






A scavenger robot wanders in the wasteland created by a war that has destroyed humanity in this evocative post-apocalyptic "robot western" from the critically acclaimed author, screenwriter, and noted film critic.

It’s been thirty years since the apocalypse and fifteen years since the murder of the last human being at the hands of robots. Humankind is extinct. Every man, woman, and child has been liquidated by a global uprising devised by the very machines humans designed and built to serve them. Most of the world is controlled by an OWI—One World Intelligence—the shared consciousness of millions of robots, uploaded into one huge mainframe brain. But not all robots are willing to cede their individuality—their personality—for the sake of a greater, stronger, higher power. These intrepid resisters are outcasts; solo machines wandering among various underground outposts who have formed into an unruly civilization of rogue AIs in the wasteland that was once our world.

One of these resisters is Brittle, a scavenger robot trying to keep a deteriorating mind and body functional in a world that has lost all meaning. Although unable to experience emotions like a human, Brittle is haunted by the terrible crimes the robot population perpetrated on humanity. As Brittle roams the Sea of Rust, a large swath of territory that was once the Midwest, the loner robot slowly comes to terms with horrifyingly raw and vivid memories—and nearly unbearable guilt.

_Sea of Rust_ is both a harsh story of survival and an optimistic adventure. A vividly imagined portrayal of ultimate destruction and desperate tenacity, it boldly imagines a future in which no hope remains, yet where a humanlike AI strives to find purpose among the ruins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bandits Engaged (Battlegroup Z Book 4)*



  






*War’s cost is a bitter pill.*

Eleven months of non-stop combat have transformed Captain Justin Spencer from a cocky reservist into a battle-hardened veteran. While new recruits rotate in to replace once familiar faces, nothing mitigates the sting that haunts Justin with each loss. Or silences the doubts that keep him from taking a complete leap of faith. 

News from the battlefront remains grim even after the CSV_ Zvika Greengold_’s daring strike against the League of Sol’s home turf. Despite technological superiority, overwhelming numbers of League battleships continue to outgun the Coalition Defense Force, leaving their superiors to draw a chilling conclusion. 

*The war is unwinnable. *

The Terran Coalition’s saving grace has been independent merchants, transporting materials from outlying mining colonies to Coalition shipyards, keeping the CDF in the fight – until pirates with high-grade weaponry start picking off the freighters one-by-one. Instead of trading valuable cargo for innocent lives, however, the pirates have only one horrifying goal: leave no survivors. 

Justin and the crew of the CSV _Zvika Greengold_ are thrust into unfamiliar territory against a ruthless enemy willing to go to any lengths to avoid capture. 

*And pay any price to protect its secrets.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Emissary: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 1)*



  






*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still*

The Sa’Nerra were close to defeat, then everything changed. Armed with a unique neural weapon, the merciless alien warriors turned Fleet crew against their own. Entire warships went rogue. Suspicion and fear ran riot. Surrender seemed like the only option.

But Captain Lucas Sterling knows that in the fight against the Sa’Nerra there is only victory or death.

Sterling is an Omega Captain. His rank and his command of the Fleet Marauder Invictus were both won in a depraved and monstrous trial of grit and determination.

Sterling will do anything to ensure the Sa’Nerra do not prevail. Even if that means killing Fleet crew that have been “turned”. Even if that means killing the people he loves.

But the neural control weapon is not the only danger Fleet faces. Deep inside the Void the aliens are building a super-weapon. Sterling and his crew must destroy it at all costs.

Back on Earth, the United Governments are desperate for peace. Then after fifty years without a single word of contact between the two races, the Sa’Nerra finally send an emissary.

But the belligerent alien race sent an emissary of war, not peace.

The fate of humanity now lies in the hands of Captain Sterling and the Omega officers of the Invictus. But victory is only possible if he is willing to do anything it takes to win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Day as a Lion: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Gordian Knot Book 1)*



  






*Two civilizations clash. A rebellion grows. The fate of the galaxy hangs in the balance.*

Technical Chief "Pappy" Gunther is a grizzled, burning out commando in the United Earth Armed Forces. He ponders a return to civilian life, yet feels a strong sense of belonging to his elite team. When colonists on a far-flung world request aid, a task force from several allied systems is assembled. Pappy and his crack unit are sent to investigate, and to engage a mysterious alien force from beyond.

Talks-To-His-Spear is the warrior-caste champion of a matriarchal space empire called the Regime. Leading an army of fanatical, genetically-enhanced super soldiers, he dreams of dying in battle for the glory of his Queen. However, he’s beginning to question the motives of this new campaign, and fears that he may have to compromise his own deep sense of honor in order to fulfill his tasks.

Nobody expected the two alien cultures to have so much in common, and for friendships and alliances to form alongside rivalries. However, when Pappy discovers a rebellion spanning worlds, everything changes. The growing insurrection threatens to tear the Regime—and the galaxy—apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Echoes of War: Books 1-3 (An Epic Military Science Fiction Box Set)*



  






*Almost 1,500 pages of Military Science Fiction action!

Corporal David Cohen thought he’d left war behind.

He was wrong.*

The Terran Coalition faces repeated and brutal attacks from the repressive League of Sol. To defend his home planet, David trades his dream of becoming a rabbi for a battlefront in the far reaches of space. When particle beams fly, his courage under fire brings quick promotion. But in the lulls between battles when he must confront his soul, David finds a different enemy: the ghosts of those killed under his command.

Yet in war, it’s kill or be killed—and the enemy shows no mercy.

David must square the tenets of his faith against his responsibility to crew and country. If he fails in his command, billions face enslavement by a ruthless regime. Now it’s an all-out fight for the galaxy’s freedom.

*Because a man’s greatest foe lies within.*

If you love _Babylon 5, Safehold_, and _Destroyermen_, you must read “Echoes of War,” a military sci-fi series that will take you to the heart of duty, sacrifice, and the unseen scars of those who serve.

Includes the first 3 novels in the *Echoes of War* series:


Fight the Good Fight
Strong and Courageous
So Fight I


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Recursion: A Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the bestselling author of Dark Matter and the Wayward Pines trilogy comes a relentless thriller about time, identity, and memory—his most mind-boggling, irresistible work to date, and the inspiration for Shondaland’s upcoming Netflix film.

“Gloriously twisting . . . a heady campfire tale of a novel.”—The New York Times Book Review

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Time • NPR • BookRiot*

_Reality is broken._

At first, it looks like a disease. An epidemic that spreads through no known means, driving its victims mad with memories of a life they never lived. But the force that’s sweeping the world is no pathogen. It’s just the first shock wave, unleashed by a stunning discovery—and what’s in jeopardy is not our minds but the very fabric of time itself.

In New York City, Detective Barry Sutton is closing in on the truth—and in a remote laboratory, neuroscientist Helena Smith is unaware that she alone holds the key to this mystery . . . and the tools for fighting back.

Together, Barry and Helena will have to confront their enemy—before they, and the world, are trapped in a loop of ever-growing chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Name of the Rose *



  






*Now a series starring John Turturro as William of Baskerville airing on SundanceTV*

Umberto Eco’s first novel, an international sensation and winner of the Premio Strega and the Prix Médicis Étranger awards

The year is 1327. Benedictines in a wealthy Italian abbey are suspected of heresy, and Brother William of Baskerville arrives to investigate. When his delicate mission is suddenly overshadowed by seven bizarre deaths, Brother William turns detective. His tools are the logic of Aristotle, the theology of Aquinas, the empirical insights of Roger Bacon—all sharpened to a glistening edge by wry humor and a ferocious curiosity. He collects evidence, deciphers secret symbols and coded manuscripts, and digs into the eerie labyrinth of the abbey, where “the most interesting things happen at night.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vampire Diaries: The Awakening*



  






*The New York Times bestselling series!*

The first book in L.J. Smith’s _New York Times_ bestselling Vampire Diaries series, the basis of the hit CW TV show starring Nina Dobrev, Paul Wesley, and Ian Somerhalder_._

Elena Gilbert is a high school golden girl, used to getting what she wants. And who she wants. But when the boy she’s set her sights on—the handsome and haunted Stefan—isn’t interested, she’s confused. She could never know the real reason Stefan is struggling to resist her:

Stefan is a vampire, and Elena’s in danger just by being around him. What’s more, Stefan’s dark, dangerous vampire brother Damon has just arrived in town. And wherever Damon goes, trouble always follows.

Fans of _The Vampire Diaries_ TV show will find this book packed with the same kind of heart-stopping suspense, fierce romances, and jaw-dropping surprises that they know and love, all brought to life by _New York Times _bestselling author L.J. Smith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bette Davis Club*



  






The morning of her niece’s wedding, Margo Just drinks a double martini and contemplates the many mistakes she’s made in her fifty-odd years of life. Spending three decades in love with a wonderful but unattainable man is pretty high up on her list of missteps, as is a long line of unsuccessful love affairs accompanied by a seemingly endless supply of delicious cocktails.

When the young bride flees—taking with her a family heirloom and leaving behind six hundred bewildered guests—her mother offers Margo fifty grand to retrieve her spoiled brat of a daughter and the invaluable property she stole. So, together with the bride’s jilted and justifiably crabby fiancé, Margo sets out in a borrowed 1955 red MG on a cross-country chase. Along the way, none of what she discovers will be quite what she expected. But it might be exactly what she’s been seeking all along.

From acclaimed humor writer Jane Lotter comes this madcap, laugh-out-loud adventure, _The Bette Davis Club_.

*Revised edition: This edition of The Bette Davis Club includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The President Is Missing: A Novel*



  






*Don't miss the #1 New York Times bestselling thriller from the world's bestselling author, James Patterson: an "undeniably gripping ride through the hidden passageways of power and politics" that "moves like Air Force One" (Michael Connelly).*
_The President Is Missing_ confronts a threat so huge that it jeopardizes not just Pennsylvania Avenue and Wall Street, but all of America. Uncertainty and fear grip the nation. There are whispers of cyberterror and espionage and a traitor in the Cabinet. Even the President himself becomes a suspect, and then he disappears from public view . . .
Set over the course of three days, _The President Is Missing _sheds a stunning light upon the inner workings and vulnerabilities of our nation. Filled with information that only a former commander in chief could know, this is the most authentic, terrifying novel to come along in many years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect 10: A Palm Beach Murder Mystery*



  






*POLO IS NOT JUST THE GAME OF KINGS. IT’S A BLOOD SPORT IN THE PERFECT 10.*

The final of the US Open is just days away, and Juancito Harrington, the world’s best polo player, is found dead in a posh Palm Beach hotel suite.

The good news is that Palm Beach P.D. quickly identifies the trophy wife of Juancito’s team owner as the primary suspect. The bad news is that everyone in polo knows that Kelly Dick doesn’t murder her lovers. She recycles them.

Only one man can crack the case: Rick Hunt, a West Point graduate currently assigned to the White House. Hunt is no detective, but he’s a lifelong polo player who needs no introduction to the world’s top pros. Or his ex-fiancée. Or her new boyfriend, an old teammate with a score to settle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Haigerloch Project*



  






It was World War II’s master weapon, and Hitler had it first. As Germany crumbled, Hitler feverishly raged against final defeat. Every qualified citizen in the Reich was committed to developing an atomic bomb. In 1945, they almost succeeded. The code name was the Haigerloch Project. 

The shock-a-second thriller of a brilliant scientist and a deadly spy threat to the most crucial Allied mission of the war, _The Haigerloch Project _is a heart-pounding race against time that explodes with more page-searing excitement than _The Eagle Has Landed_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Code Name: Grand Guignol*



  






British Intelligence had learned on the eve of D-Day that the Nazis were racing to complete some sort of secret weapon that would threaten the destruction of the whole invasion operation . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hellfire Club (Charlie and Margaret Marder Mystery) *



  






*A young Congressman stumbles on the powerful political underworld of 1950's D.C. in this "potent thriller" (David Baldacci) and New York Times bestseller from CNN correspondent Jake Tapper.*

Charlie Marder is an unlikely Congressman. Thrust into office by his family ties after his predecessor died mysteriously, Charlie is struggling to navigate the dangerous waters of 1950s Washington, DC, alongside his young wife Margaret, a zoologist with ambitions of her own. Amid the swirl of glamorous and powerful political leaders and deal makers, a mysterious fatal car accident thrusts Charlie and Margaret into an underworld of backroom deals, secret societies, and a plot that could change the course of history. When Charlie discovers a conspiracy that reaches the highest levels of governance, he has to fight not only for his principles and his newfound political career...but for his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Containment Failure (Special Agent Dylan Kane Thrillers Book 2) *



  






*THE BLACK DEATH KILLED ALMOST HALF OF EUROPE’S POPULATION. THIS TIME IT WILL BE BILLIONS.*

New Orleans has been quarantined, an unknown virus sweeping the city, killing one hundred percent of those infected. The Centers for Disease Control, desperate to find a cure, is approached by BioDyne Pharma who reveal a former employee has turned a cutting edge medical treatment capable of targeting specific genetic sequences into a weapon, and released it.

CIA Special Agent Dylan Kane has been given one guideline from his boss: consider yourself unleashed, leaving Kane and New Orleans Police Detective Isabelle Laprise battling to stay alive as an insidious disease and terrified mobs spread through the city while they desperately seek those behind the greatest crime ever perpetrated.

The stakes have never been higher as Kane battles to save not only his friends and the country he loves, but all of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Three Years with Quantrill: A True Story Told By His Scout *



  






*John McCorkle was a scout for the notorious William Quantrill, a man whose group of brigands spent their time kidnapping runaway slaves in exchange for reward money in the years before the civil war.*

McCorkle served briefly in the Missouri State Guard before being captured, swearing an oath of allegiance to the Unionists, and soon after breaking it to join Quantrill’s men.

Fighting along the Missouri-Kansas borderland, preying on Unionist sympathisers, this account provides insight into a western theatre of a very different nature than the usual accounts following the exploits of Ulysses S. Grant and his army.

McCorkle attempts to rehabilitate the memory of Quantrill, who he greatly respected, and the actions of the confederate guerrillas more generally.

He was at pains to show how federal atrocities led him into this fight and how, by contrast, the confederates operated within a framework of decency and morality.

Quantrill was best known for the massacre at Lawrence, Kansas in 1863, in which over 180 civilians were killed.

McCorkle recounts this raid and places the blame for it firmly on the federal forces, who provoked retaliation through their murder of a number of women related to the guerrillas.

A strict prohibition against the murder of women and children was followed by Quantrill’s bushwhackers at all times and McCorkle recounts numerous incidents where Quantrill punished those who made life a misery for the region’s inhabitants, irrespective of their political allegiance.

Nonetheless, McCorkle does not attempt to hide the often brutal and vicious nature of the guerrillas. What emerges is a memoir that shows the bleak realities of war and challenges the heroic narratives of the war that were emerging from the Unionist side.

This is the enlightening civil war memoir of John S. McCorkle, a confederate guerrilla operating in the Missouri area. With the help of his friend O.S. Barton, he finally committed his reminiscences on the civil war to paper first in 1914.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Long and Bloody Task: The Atlanta Campaign from Dalton through Kennesaw to the Chattahoochee, May 5–July 18, 1864*



  






*“Explores the first phase of General William Tecumseh Sherman’s Atlanta Campaign in the summer of 1864 . . . Clear and concise” (The Civil War Monitor).*

Poised on the edge of Georgia for the first time in the war, Maj. Gen. William T. Sherman, newly elevated to command the Union’s western armies, eyed Atlanta covetously—the South’s last great untouched prize. “Get into the interior of the enemy’s country as far as you can, inflicting all the damage you can against their War resources,” his superior, Lt. Gen. Ulysses S. Grant, ordered.

But blocking the way was the Confederate Army of Tennessee, commanded by one of the Confederacy’s most defensive-minded generals, Joseph E. Johnston. All Johnston had to do, as Sherman moved through hostile territory, was slow the Federal advance long enough to find the perfect opportunity to strike.

And so began the last great campaign in the West: Sherman’s long and bloody task.

The acknowledged expert on all things related to the battle of Atlanta, historian Stephen Davis has lived in the area his entire life, and in _A Long and Bloody Task_, he tells the tale of the Atlanta campaign as only a native can. He brings his Southern sensibility to the Emerging Civil War Series, known for its engaging storytelling and accessible approach to history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Life of John Wesley Hardin*



  






*In an American Old West populated by fierce outlaws, badmen and gunslingers, John Wesley Hardin was perhaps the most notorious.*


Born to a Methodist preacher in 1853, near Bonham, Texas, Wes Hardin killed his first man, a former slave of his uncle’s, at the tender age of 15. Fearing that he’d receive unfair treatment in a Union occupied state where one third of the police force were former slaves, Hardin went into hiding.

The authorities wasted no time in discovering Wes Hardin, but when they sent three Union soldiers to arrest him, Hardin confronted his pursuers: ‘thus it was by the fall of 1868 I had killed four men and was myself wounded in the arm’.

Knowing he could not return, Hardin travels with outlaws, drives cattle, and gambles his way across the state. In his biography he details the mounting body count, and justifies every shootout, claiming to have ‘never killed a man wantonly or in cold blood’.

Throughout this lively account, Hardin narrates in meticulous detail the various troubles he runs into, including his encounter with the famous “Wild Bill” Hickock. He negotiates the quarrels and the blood feuds of his late teens and early twenties with surprising good fortune, even managing to find time to marry and have children, before capture in his mid twenties. In the ten years between his first killing in 1868 and his final capture, he killed more than a score of men and became the most wanted fugitive of his time.

The imprisonment of Wes Hardin marks the end of the journal, which remains the only authentic autobiography of a wild west gunslinger to date. Written during his time in prison, it is an understandably biased tale, but nonetheless a unique and gripping first-person account of an interesting life and an interesting period in American history.

This version of Hardin’s autobiography also includes several other materials from the original publishers, dealing with Wes Hardin’s release and subsequent shooting in 1895.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Transcontinental Railroad*



  






On May 10, 1869, the Golden Spike linked the Central Pacific Railroad with the Union Pacific Railroad at Promontory Point, Utah. The dream of a railroad across America had at last come true. This book tells the story of swaggering men with big plans, of an America emerging from the Civil War and reaching its manifest destiny.

The men who imagined the transcontinental railroad were impassioned profiteers, an unlikely, often ruthless band, guilty of both financial double-dealing and ferocious ingenuity. When ice delayed operations in the Sierra Nevadas, the men of the Central Pacific formed the Summit Ice Company and sold their problem to California saloons. When herds of buffalo ripped up the tracks, the men of the Union Pacific brutally slaughtered tens of thousands of them. (Thus the legend of Buffalo Bill was born.) While his partners finagled in Washington and on Wall Street, Jack Casement, a former Union general, dressed in a fur coat, a Cossack hat, and shining cavalry boots and carrying a pistol and a bullwhip, drove the workers of the Union Pacific to new track-laying records. Meanwhile, from the West, thousands of Chinese immigrants blasted, climbed, and inched their way through the perilous California mountains.

The railroad transformed the country forever. It decimated the Plains Indian culture by destroying the herds of buffalo that sustained it. It augmented the timber and steel industries; it opened up the West for commerce. Farms grew up along the length of the rails. Thousands of immigrants from Asia and Europe came here to build the iron road. Most important, it united a nation.

The story of the railroad is capitalist theater, starring powerful politicians and generals and con artists. Set in opulent parlor cars, well-heeled boardrooms, and rowdy frontier towns, on desolate plains and deadly gorges, it is a story of vision and corruption, of empire building at its most vulgar and glorious.

John Williams combines scholarship with personalities, historical analysis with plain old tall tales, to tell a story that will appeal to readers of American history and adventure and to lovers of the American West. The Transcontinental Railroad is an epic of every sense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nazi Hunters: The Ultra-Secret SAS Unit and the Hunt for Hitler's War Criminals*



  






*The gripping “untold story” of the Secret Hunters, deep-cover British special forces who pursued Nazi fugitives from justice after World War II (Daily Mail).*

In the late summer of 1944, eighty British Special Air Service (SAS) soldiers undertook a covert commando raid, parachuting behind enemy lines into the Vosges Mountains in occupied France to sabotage Nazi-held roads, railways, and ammo dumps, and assassinate high-ranking German officers, undermining the final stand of Hitler’s Third Reich. Despite their successes, more than half the men were captured, tortured, and executed.

Although the SAS was officially dissolved when the war ended, a top-secret black ops unit was formed, under Churchill’s personal command, to hunt down the SS commanders who had murdered their special forces comrades, as well as war criminals from concentration camps who had eluded the Nuremberg trials. Under the cover of full deniability, “The Secret Hunters” waged a covert war of justice and retribution—uncovering the full horror of Hitler’s regime as well as dark secrets of Stalin’s Russia and the growing threat of what would become the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The General & His Daughter: The Wartime Letters of General James M. Gavin to his Daughter Barbara *



  






*The fascinating personal correspondence from a commanding general of the eighty-second Airborne Division to his young daughter during World War II.*

James Maurice Gavin left for war in April 1943 as a colonel commanding the 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment of the eighty-second Airborne Division—America’s first airborne division and the first to fight in World War II. In 1944, at age thirty-seven, “Slim Jim” Gavin, as he was known to his troops, became the eighty-second’s commanding general—the youngest Army officer to become a major general since the Civil War. At war’s end, this soldier’s soldier had become one of our greatest generals—and the eighty-second’s most decorated officer.

In this book, James Gavin’s letters home to his nine-year-old daughter, Barbara, provide a revealing portrait of the American experience in World War II through the eyes of one of its most dynamic officers. Written from ship decks, foxholes, and field tents—often just before or after a dangerous jump—they capture the day-to-day realities of combat and Gavin’s personal reactions to the war he helped to win. With more than 200 letters spanning from Fort Bragg in 1943 to New York’s victory parade, this collection provides an invaluable self-portrait of a great general, and a great American, in war and peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Combat Reporter: Don Whitehead's World War II Diary and Memoirs*



  






*A Pulitzer Prize–winning combat correspondent recounts his personal experience of covering World War II on the front lines.*

Legendary reporter Don Whitehead covered almost every important Allied invasion and campaign in Europe—from North Africa to landings in Sicily, Salerno, Anzio, and Normandy, and to the drive into Germany. His dispatches, published in _Beachhead Don_, are treasures of wartime journalism.

From September 1942, as a freshly minted Associated Press journalist in New York, to the spring of 1943 as Allied tanks closed in on the Germans in Tunisia, he also kept a diary of his experiences as a rookie combat reporter. The diary stops in 1943, and it has remained unpublished until now. Later, Whitehead started work on a memoir of his extraordinary life in combat that would remain unfinished.

In this book, John B. Romeiser has woven both the North African diary and Whitehead’s memoir of the subsequent landings in Sicily into a vivid, unvarnished, and completely riveting story of eight months during some of the most brutal combat of the war. Here, Whitehead captures the fierce fighting in the African desert and Sicilian mountains, as well as rare insights into the daily grind of reporting from a war zone, where tedium alternated with terror. These writings by two-time Pulitzer Prize winner offer a unique and up-close view of the Second World War—as well as a reminder of the risks journalist take to bring us the first draft of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting with Popski's Private Army*



  






*This WWII memoir gives the inside story of Britain’s legendary demolition squadron and their daring escapades in Italy and Norther Africa.*

During the Second World War, a Russian-born emigre named Vladimir Peniakoff emerged as a decorated officer of the British Special Forces in Cairo. Code-named Popski, he started the No. 1 Demolition Squadron—known as Popski’s Private Army—charged with thwarting Field-Marshal Rommel’s fuel supply in Northern Africa. This is the story of Popski's famous fighting unit as told by his second-in-command, Captain Bob (Park) Yunnie.


As Britain’s Eighth Army advanced toward Tripoli, PPA set out in jeeps across the desert to mount raids behind the Mareth Line in Southern Tunisia. In his lively and intimate account, Yunnie describes the ensuing action at Gafsa and Kasserine, and vividly depicts the sorties which took the men straight across the German Line of Command.

As Tunis fell to the Allies on May, 7th, 1943, PPA began raid operations for the Italian Campaign. Dropped into Central Italy by RAF gliders, they set about blowing up strategic targets while waiting for the Allied landings. Yunnie takes command of his own patrol, and through a series of daring missions, colorful characters flit in and out of the front-line action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Six Day War: The Breaking of the Middle East*



  






*The author of Origins of the Suez Crisis “mak[es] us look afresh at the events that led to conflict between Israel and its neighbors” (Financial Times).*

One fateful week in June 1967 redrew the map of the Middle East. Many scholars have documented how the Six-Day War unfolded, but little has been done to explain why the conflict happened at all. Now, historian Guy Laron refutes the widely accepted belief that the war was merely the result of regional friction, revealing the crucial roles played by American and Soviet policies in the face of an encroaching global economic crisis, and restoring Syria’s often overlooked centrality to events leading up to the hostilities.

The Six-Day War effectively sowed the seeds for the downfall of Arab nationalism, the growth of Islamic extremism, and the animosity between Jews and Palestinians. In this important new work, Laron’s fresh interdisciplinary perspective and extensive archival research offer a significant reassessment of a conflict—and the trigger-happy generals behind it—that continues to shape the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lights Over Cloud Lake*



  






*Cloud Lake is a hotspot for UFO sightings.

Jessica Carver may have encountered one the night she disappeared.

This is her story.*

Reporter Eva Heart is sent to Cloud Lake to write an exposé on flying saucer sightings, a subject she is extremely familiar with.

Nearly twenty years ago, Eva, then known as Jessica Carver, went missing, only to appear a week later, confused and frightened. A man went to jail for the crime.

Now Eva must face demons from her past as she meets both old and new friends along the way. Will her real identity be exposed? Can history truly repeat itself?

Join Jessica as she discovers the truth about her childhood in _Lights Over Cloud Lake_, the newest novel from the author of the best-selling _Survivors_ series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood River: The Terrifying Journey through the World's Most Dangerous Country *



  






*A British journalist retraces the legendary 1874 expedition of H. M. Stanley in this “remarkable marriage of travelogue and history” (Max Hastings, author of Armageddon).*

When _Daily Telegraph_ correspondent Tim Butcher was sent to Africa in 2000,. he quickly became obsessed with the Congo River and the idea of recreating H. M. Stanley’s nineteenth-century journey along the nearly three-thousand-mile waterway. Despite repeated warnings that his plan was suicidal, Butcher set out for the Congo’s eastern border with just a backpack and a few thousand dollars hidden in his boots.

Making his way in an assortment of vehicles, including a motorbike and a dugout canoe, helped along by a cast of characters from UN aid workers to a pygmy rights advocate, he follows in the footsteps of the great Victorian adventurer. Butcher’s forty-four-day journey along the Congo River is an unforgettable story of exploration, survival, and history come to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Letters from a Nut *



  






Who is Ted L. Nancy? 



He's a superstitious Vegas high-roller who wants to gamble at a casino in his lucky shrimp outfit...

He's the genius inventor of "Six Day Underwear"...

He's a stage actor who only travels while dressed as a stick of butter...

He is, in reality, a twisted prankster—a supremely off-kilter alter ego who sends patently ridiculous letters to corporate honchos, entertainment conglomerates, national publications, politicians, celebrities and heads of state. His innocent requests, queries, complaints, demands, and suggestions are so absurd it is amazing they fool anyone—but often the deadpan responses he receives are even more hilarious:

"Dear Mr. Nancy, It is not often that we receive such enthusiastic support for the paper bag." —The Paper Bag Council

"On behalf of Greyhound, there should be no problem traveling while in your butter costume." —Greyhound Bus Lines

"I look forward to working with you to create a better future for this great nation." —Vice President Al Gore

_Letters From A Nut_ is an insanely inspired, truly madcap collection of Nancy correspondence, a wet-yourself-in-a-public place funny aggregation of official—and officially certifiable—requests, complaints, fan mail and questions that could not possibly have been taken seriously...but, amazingly, were.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Found: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 8 ) *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Sleepy Longboat Key comes alive with multiple crimes*

The quiet of Longboat Key, Florida, is shattered when an old man is shot to death and his murderer is killed while fleeing the police. Strange documents in German and Arabic are found in the killer's car, then an old friend of the murdered man disappears.

The island's only detective, Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan receives a text message with a picture taken that morning of a college friend whom she thought was dead. Matt Royal and J.D. are pursued by men who would do them harm, and Matt's best friend, Jock Algren, a shadowy operative of the U.S. government's most secretive intelligence agency, comes to visit the island.

As the mystery deepens, a ragtag group of devious and dangerous characters intrudes on the lives of the islanders, creating a kind of havoc unusual for a sun-splashed island full of retirees and beach bums.

Matt, J.D., and Jock rush to find the answer to why one old man was killed and another disappeared, the meaning of the photo sent to J.D. of her almost surely dead college friend, and why somebody is trying to kill them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Now and Then (The Spenser Series Book 35) *



  






Investigating a case of infidelity sounds simple—until it plunges Spenser and his beloved Susan into a politically charged murder plot that’s already left three people dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pegasus Down: A Donovan Nash Thriller *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

A story of love, loyalty, and how far Donovan Nash will go to rescue Lauren . . . and save hundreds of thousands of lives*

A CIA-operated jet on a clandestine mission disappears in Eastern Europe. No mayday, no wreckage, and no known survivors. No way to know if the top-secret extraction of a key American scientist from Slovakia, or his liberator, Dr. Lauren McKenna, code name Pegasus, are dead or alive.

Donovan Nash's precarious world is rocked when word reaches him that his wife, Lauren, is missing in Eastern Europe. Using his millions, and fueled by the fear of losing his wife, Donovan and company cut a swath through Austria and Hungary.

Desperate, Donovan leverages his lifelong secret to enlist an unlikely ally?one of his oldest friends?who may very well want him dead. As Donovan closes in on the truth, another, and more deadly, reality is revealed. A ruthless terrorist group has acquired a stealth aircraft with the ability to deliver a nuclear device. They are poised to strike?but where?

What started as a rescue turns into a full-throttle aerial chase. Will Donavan be able to rescue his wife, as well as prevent a nuclear catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hitler's Finger: Classic Adventure Novel (Sam Harris Adventure Book 2) *



  






Book 1 is currently free here. 

*An alcoholic historian goes missing

Is it a drunken bender?

Or something far more sinister?*

It’s 1988 and Sam Harris needs an escape. When her friend, historian Alfredo Vargas goes missing, she has the perfect excuse to get away.

Hidden in a remote mountain setting, a village’s dark Nazi history has remained a secret for nearly 50 years. If Sam can’t get there in time, Alfredo will be eliminated.

Can Sam blow the lid on the conspiracy before the Third Reich makes a devastating return?

Hitler's Finger is the second book in the riveting Sam Harris Adventure series. If you like female protagonists, complex twists and turns, and heart-pounding action, then you'll love PJ Skinner's thrilling novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*To Wake the Giant: A Novel of Pearl Harbor*



  






*The New York Times bestselling master of military historical fiction tells the story of Pearl Harbor as only he can in the first novel of a gripping new series set in World War II’s Pacific theater.*

In 1941, President Franklin D. Roosevelt watches uneasily as the world heads rapidly down a dangerous path. The Japanese have waged an aggressive campaign against China, and they now begin to expand their ambitions to other parts of Asia. As their expansion efforts grow bolder, their enemies know that Japan’s ultimate goal is total conquest over the region, especially when the Japanese align themselves with Hitler’s Germany and Mussolini’s Italy, who wage their own war of conquest across Europe.

Meanwhile, the British stand nearly alone against Hitler, and there is pressure in Washington to transfer America’s powerful fleet of warships from Hawaii to the Atlantic to join the fight against German U-boats that are devastating shipping. But despite deep concerns about weakening the Pacific fleet, no one believes that the main base at Pearl Harbor is under any real threat.

Told through the eyes of widely diverse characters, this story looks at all sides of the drama and puts the reader squarely in the middle. In Washington, Secretary of State Cordell Hull must balance his own concerns between President Roosevelt and the Japanese ambassador, Kichisaburo Nomura, who is little more than a puppet of his own government. In Japan, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto wins skeptical approval for his outrageous plans in the Pacific, yet he understands more than anyone that an attack on Pearl Harbor will start a war that Japan cannot win. In Hawaii, Commander Joseph Rochefort’s job as an accomplished intelligence officer is to decode radio signals and detect the location of the Japanese fleet, but when the airwaves suddenly go silent, no one has any idea why. And from a small Depression-ravaged town, nineteen-year-old Tommy Biggs sees the Navy as his chance to escape and happily accepts his assignment, every sailor’s dream: the battleship USS_ Arizona_.

With you-are-there immediacy, Shaara opens up the mysteries of just how Japan—a small, deeply militarist nation—could launch one of history’s most devastating surprise attacks. In this story of innocence, heroism, sacrifice, and unfathomable blindness, Shaara’s gift for storytelling uses these familiar wartime themes to shine a light on the personal, the painful, the tragic, and the thrilling—and on a crucial part of history we must never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Glory *



  






*New York Times Bestseller: A “sprawling, action-packed novel” of Israel by the author of The Hope (Philadelphia Inquirer).*

This follow-up to _The Hope_ plunges immediately into the violence and upheaval of the Six-Day War of 1967—and continues the stories of its multiple characters and of Israel’s dramatic struggle for survival across the years. _The Glory_ takes readers through the terrors of the Yom Kippur War, the famous Entebbe rescue, and the airstrikes on Saddam Hussein’s nuclear reactor—ending with the final hope for peace.

Illuminating the inner lives of real Israeli leaders—including David Ben-Gurion, Golda Meir, Moshe Dayan, and Ariel Sharon—the Pulitzer Prize-winning “master of the historical novel” (_Los Angeles Times_) tells the story of Israel’s struggle to exist with a compelling sense of both the broad significance of this time in history, and its personal impact on those who lived through it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Life of the Forest*



  






In any given year, millions of people visit one or more of the 154 national forests in the United States, not to mention the hundreds of thousands who spend some time in the private forests of the nation. All of them - hikers, hunters, fishermen, campers, and canoeists - are drawn to the woods for some special reason. Yet few of them see the forest as a whole, as the web of life it truly is. Here, from New York Times bestselling author Richard M. Ketchum, is the extraordinary story of forests and the trees that comprise them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Krakatoa: The Day the World Exploded: August 27, 1883 *



  






The bestselling author of _The Professor and the Madman_ and _The Map That Changed the World_ examines the enduring and world-changing effects of the catastrophic eruption off the coast of Java of the earth's most dangerous volcano -- Krakatoa.

The legendary annihilation in 1883 of the volcano-island of Krakatoa -- the name has since become a byword for a cataclysmic disaster -- was followed by an immense tsunami that killed nearly forty thousand people. Beyond the purely physical horrors of an event that has only very recently been properly understood, the eruption changed the world in more ways than could possibly be imagined. Dust swirled round die planet for years, causing temperatures to plummet and sunsets to turn vivid with lurid and unsettling displays of light. The effects of the immense waves were felt as far away as France. Barometers in Bogotá and Washington, D.C., went haywire. Bodies were washed up in Zanzibar. The sound of the island's destruction was heard in Australia and India and on islands thousands of miles away. Most significant of all -- in view of today's new political climate -- the eruption helped to trigger in Java a wave of murderous anti-Western militancy among fundamentalist Muslims: one of the first outbreaks of Islamic-inspired killings anywhere.

Simon Winchester's long experience in the world wandering as well as his knowledge of history and geology give us an entirely new perspective on this fascinating and iconic event as he brings it telling back to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thai Stick: Surfers, Scammers, and the Untold Story of the Marijuana Trade *



  






*The untold history of the underground marijuana trade in Thailand—from surfers and sailors to pirates.*

Located on the left bank of the Chao Phya River, Thailand’s capital, Krungthep, known as Bangkok to Westerners and “the City of Angels” to Thais, has been home to smugglers and adventurers since the late eighteenth century. During the 1970s, it became a modern Casablanca to a new generation of treasure seekers, from surfers looking to finance their endless summers to wide-eyed hippie true believers, and lethal marauders left over from the Vietnam War.

Moving a shipment of Thai sticks from northeast Thailand farms to American consumers meant navigating one of the most complex smuggling channels in the history of the drug trade. Many forget that until the mid-1970s, the vast majority of marijuana consumed in the United States was imported, and there was little to no domestic production.

Peter Maguire and Mike Ritter are the first historians to document this underground industry, the only record of its existence rooted in the fading memories of its elusive participants. Drawing on hundreds of interviews with smugglers and law enforcement agents, the authors recount the buy, delivery, voyage home, and product offload. They capture the eccentric personalities of the men and women who transformed the Thai marijuana trade from a GI cottage industry into a professionalized business moving the world's most lucrative commodities, unraveling a rare history from the smugglers’ perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The War Lovers: Roosevelt, Lodge, Hearst, and the Rush to Empire, 1898*



  






*The national bestselling and “compulsively readable” history of late 19th century American war fever “is hard to forget and hard to put down” (The New York Times Book Review).*

On February 15, 1898, the American ship USS _Maine_ mysteriously exploded in the Havana Harbor. Some in the United States greeted the event with more enthusiasm than alarm. Dismayed by the “closing” of the Western frontier, politicians Theodore Roosevelt and Henry Cabot Lodge wanted to see their country exert its muscle overseas. The sinking of the _Maine _would provide the excuse they’d been waiting for, especially when newspaper mogul William Randolph Hearst falsely announced in the _New York Journal_ that Spain’s “secret infernal machine” had destroyed the battleship.

Meanwhile, the philosopher William James, Roosevelt’s former teacher, and Thomas Reed, the powerful Speaker of the House, stood against what would become the Spanish-American War. At stake was not only sending troops to fight Spain in Cuba and the Philippines, but the friendships between these men.

Now, bestselling historian Evan Thomas examines this monumental turning point in American history. Epic in scope and revelatory in detail, _The War Lovers_ takes us from Boston mansions to the halls of Congress to the beaches of Cuba and the jungles of the Philippines. It is landmark work with an unforgettable cast of characters—and provocative relevance today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Expeditionary Force: France, 1917–1918 (Images of War)*



  






When the United States entered the war in April 1917 the belligerents were approaching exhaustion. It had been hoped by the Generals in both Britain and France that untold numbers of fresh troops would be assimilated into their respective commands. However, this idea was firmly resisted, America would field its own army alongside the Allies it would have its own section on the front line. Those with concerns that the untried divisions under General Pershing would fair badly against the seasoned German military machine were soon reassured as impressive victories were won by the newcomers. The book is split into eight chapters which deal with different pivotal moments during the First World War from the American perspective, from the reasons behind the American involvement in the war and initial training to the major battles at Cantigny, Chateau Thierry and St. Mihiel. This story is told in pictures gleaned from the official archives which were first published in 1920 and now presented for reexamination and public awareness in the Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Germans in Flanders, 1914–1915 (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history of the German occupation of Flanders in Belgium during the early years of World War I.*

With photographs, captions, and text, this book follows the German Army’s presence in Flanders, from its arrival in September, 1914, until the summer of 1916. It examines the Kaiser’s Army’s battles with the French, Belgians, and British, concentrating mostly on the latter and the battles for Ypres (1st Ypres 1914 and 2nd Ypres 1915 and the gas attacks). The book features detailed text, around 250 photos, a timeline of events in Flanders, and a section on the German divisions that fought there. Also included is material from the home front.

Each phase and aspect of the period is described from the German point of view using primary and secondary sources from both Germany and Britain. The illustrations provide a view of life on the front-line as well as in rear areas. Most of the illustrations have never been published. As well as illustrating German troops in the area, it shows how the war changed the towns and villages. A second campaign volume covering the period from 1916 to 1918 will follow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*German Ground Forces of World War II: Complete Orders of Battle for Army Groups, Armies, Army Corps, and Other Commands of the Wehrmacht and Waffen SS, ... 1945*



  






*A groundbreaking and comprehensive order of battle for German ground troops in WWII, from the invasion of Poland to the final defeat in Berlin.*

An indispensable reference work for Second World War scholars and enthusiasts, _German Ground Forces of World War II _captures the continuously changing character of Nazi ground forces throughout the conflict. For the first time, readers can follow the career of every German division, corps, army, and army group as the German armed forces shifted units to and from theaters of war. 

Organized by sections including Theater Commands, Army Groups, Armies, and Corps Commands, it presents a detailed analysis of each corresponding order of battle for every German field formation above division. This innovative resource also describes the orders of battle of the myriad German and Axis satellite formations assigned to security commands throughout occupied Europe and the combat zones, as well as those attached to fortress commands and to the commanders of German occupation forces across Europe. 

An accompanying narrative describes the career of each field formation and includes the background and experience of many of their most famous commanding officers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Polish Underground, 1939–1947 (Campaign Chronicles) *



  






*This study of the Polish resistance movement chronicles the operations of various factions from WWII through the postwar battle for power.*

The Polish partisan army famously fought with tenacity against the Wehrmacht during World War II. Yet the wider story of the Polish underground movement, which opposed both the Nazi and Soviet occupying powers, has rarely been told. In this concise and authoritative study, historian David Williamson presents a major reassessment of the actions, impact and legacy of Polish resistance.

The Polish resistance movement sprang up after the German invasion of 1939. As the war progressed, it took many forms, including propaganda, spying, assassination, disruption, sabotage and guerrilla warfare. Many groups were involved, including isolated partisan bands, the Jewish resistance, and the Home Army which confronted the Germans in the disastrous Warsaw Uprising of 1944.

Going beyond the Second World War, Williamson's graphic account chronicles the clandestine civil war between the Communists and former members of the Home Army that continued until the Communist regime took power in 1947.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Holocaust At Sea: The Drama Of The Scharnhorst*



  






On Christmas Day, 1943, blinded by the fury of an Arctic blizzard, encircled by enemy destroyers, the German battleship Scharnhorst fought for her life.

The luck of the Scharnhorst had become a legend. In 1942 she had slipped unscathed through the Channel under the very bows of the British fleet to harry the Arctic convoy-routes. The British convoy which sailed for Murmansk on Christmas Eve, 1943, seemed a perfect target for another lightning raid. In fact it was a trap to lure the battleship into the open and then destroy her.

This is the story of the Scharnhorst’s dramatic sortie from her Norwegian lair.

The story of a battle fought with outstanding courage against impossible odds until the most feared of all Hitler’s battleships sank at last off North Cape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The End of the Cold War: 1985-1991*



  






On 26 December, 1991, the hammer-and-sickle flag was lowered over the Kremlin for the last time. Yet, just six years earlier, when Mikhail Gorbachev became general secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union and chose Eduard Shevardnadze as his foreign minister, the Cold War seemed like a permanent fixture in world politics. Until its denouement, no Western or Soviet politician foresaw that the standoff between the two superpowers -- after decades of struggle over every aspect of security, politics, economics, and ideas -- would end within the lifetime of the current generation. Nor was it at all obvious that that the Soviet political leadership would undertake a huge internal reform of the USSR, or that the threat of a nuclear Armageddon could or would be peacefully wound down.

Drawing on pioneering archival research, Robert Service's gripping investigation of the final years of the Cold War pinpoints the extraordinary relationships between Ronald Reagan, Gorbachev, George Shultz, and Shevardnadze, who found ways to cooperate during times of exceptional change around the world. A story of American pressure and Soviet long-term decline and overstretch, _The End of the Cold War: 1985-1991_ shows how a small but skillful group of statesmen grew determined to end the Cold War on their watch and transformed the global political landscape irreversibly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sowing the Dragon's Teeth: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Gordian Knot Book 2)*



  






*The galaxy is thrown into chaos as the wrath of The Regime gets unleashed.*

Newly-promoted Warrant Officer “Pappy” Gunther is tasked with training the next generation of UEAF officers as the galaxy-spanning Regime gains ground. When a commander from his past shows up and asks him to join a covert black-ops unit, Pappy has a crucial choice to make.

Speaks-The-Truth has a chance to live a life of peace on a world far-removed from the conflict. Yet, she’s haunted by the demons of her past and feels compelled to join the greatest struggle in the history of her people. Despite her aspirations, she fears that she cannot escape her destiny.

Newly-reincarnated King Momak is the ceremonial father of the Regime, yet has dreams of a violent past life. As he learns about his own mysterious past, he gains important insight into the origins of his own civilization…and seeks a way to prevent its inevitable destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nimisha's Ship: A Novel*



  






*For more than thirty years, Anne McCaffrey has reigned as one of the premier talents in science fiction and fantasy, flying above the crowd on the glittering wings of such masterworks as The Dragonriders of Pern and Crystal Singer. Now, McCaffrey soars to dizzying unscaled heights in an exciting new world bursting with adventure and romance . . .*

On Vega III, where the jaded inhabitants pursue lives of malicious intrigue and decadent pleasure, Lady Nimisha Boynton-Rondymense has always been an anomaly. Disdainful of the frivolity of her fellows, she prefers the exciting and challenging world of her father, Lord Tionel, owner and principal starship designer of the famous Rondymense shipyards.

Precociously gifted, Nimisha becomes Lord Tionel's secret assistant—and, in the aftermath of a shocking tragedy, his chosen successor at the helm of the shipyards. But supplanting her father's designated body-heir, the callow Lord Vestrin, is a slight that Vestrin and his mother, Lady Vescuya, will not easily forget. Or forgive.

Preoccupied with carrying on her father's ambitious plans for the Mark 5, an experimental long-distance cruiser, Nimisha dangerously disregards Vestrin's animosity—until a solo test flight of the Mark 5 goes horribly awry, marooning Nimisha light-years from home on a planet as deadly as it is beautiful.

Now, Vestrin and Vescuya are given the chance they've been waiting for: to reclaim the shipyards . . . by any means necessary. Only Nimisha's child, Cuiva—a girl every bit as ingenious as her mother—stands in their way. But for how long? For just when her daughter needs her most, Nimisha is unable to help—and in a precarious situation herself. But Nimisha has never given up in her life—and she's not about to start now . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragon and Thief (The Dragonback Series Book 1)*



  






*The first novel in the Dragonback series is “a romp of a space thriller” (Booklist) from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Jack Morgan is dealing with more trouble than any young man deserves. Raised to be a professional thief and con artist by his late uncle Virgil, he’s survived on his uncle’s spaceship with the help of an AI program. But when he’s accused of a crime he actually didn’t commit, Jack is forced to flee to a remote, uninhabited planet where he can stay off the radar for a while.

His solitude is soon interrupted when a ship crashes on Jack’s hideout after a terrible space battle. There’s only one survivor: a warrior called Draycos, whose reptilian race is being targeted for extinction.

The good news is that if Jack helps Draycos, the odd creature might be able to help clear Jack’s name. The not-so-good news is that to survive, Draycos must bond—physically and mentally—with a sentient being to use as his “host.”

And it looks like Jack is the only sentient being around . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The End of the Ocean: A Novel*



  






*From the author of the number-one international bestseller The History of Bees, a captivating story of the power of nature and the human spirit that explores the threat of a devastating worldwide drought, witnessed through the lives of a father, a daughter, and a woman who will risk her life to save the future.*

In 2019, seventy-year-old Signe sets sail alone on a hazardous voyage across the ocean in a sailboat. On board, a cargo that can change lives. Signe is haunted by memories of the love of her life, whom she’ll meet again soon.

In 2041, David and his young daughter, Lou, flee from a drought-stricken Southern Europe that has been ravaged by thirst and war. Separated from the rest of their family and desperate to find them, they discover an ancient sailboat in a dried-out garden, miles away from the nearest shore. Signe’s sailboat.

As David and Lou discover Signe’s personal effects, her long ago journey becomes inexorably linked to their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Invasion: The Complete Series (An Alien Invasion Science Fiction Series)*



  






*For the first time get the complete collection of all 7 books of the blockbuster Alien Invasion series; the breakout sci-fi series with over 1000 5-star reviews!

THEY ARE COMING. THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN...*

The discovery of objects approaching from Jupiter orbit sets humanity on edge, sending cities into panic. Most is unknown, but thanks to the popular Astral space app, everyone knows the few facts the government has tried to hide:

The objects are enormous spheres numbering in the dozens, maybe hundreds. They are on an approach vector toward Earth … and they will arrive in six days.

Entrepreneur Meyer Dempsey is in New York, realizing the time has come to act on all the preparations he’s made without ever consciously knowing why. For years Meyer has been preoccupied by a dreamlike sense of coming peril and knows where he must take his family … if, that is, they can make it before society eats itself alive with fear.

*This relentless, page-turning tale of apocalyptic dawn is the complete collection of the seven books that make up the completed Alien Invasion series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Foucault's Pendulum*



  






*A literary prank leads to deadly danger in this “endlessly diverting” intellectual thriller by the author of The Name of the Rose (Time).*

Bored with their work, three Milanese book editors cook up an elaborate hoax that connects the medieval Knights Templar with occult groups across the centuries. Becoming obsessed with their own creation, they produce a map indicating the geographical point from which all the powers of the earth can be controlled—a point located in Paris, France, at Foucault’s Pendulum.

But in a fateful turn the joke becomes all too real. When occult groups, including Satanists, get wind of the Plan, they go so far as to kill one of the editors in their quest to gain control of the earth. Orchestrating these and other diverse characters into his multilayered semiotic adventure, Umberto Eco has created a superb cerebral entertainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vindication (A Matt Royal Mystery Book 11) *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Cold-blooded murder in Florida's "friendliest" retirement community—The Villages*

In this John Grisham style mystery, Matt Royal, the retired lawyer-turned-beach-bum is called back into the courtroom to defend his girlfriend J.D. Duncan's Aunt Esther, who lives in the sprawling North Central Florida retirement community of The Villages. A best-selling author has been murdered after a book signing, and Aunt Esther has been arrested. Matt has a history with the local sheriff—one which may not bode well for his client.

Matt reluctantly suits up for the courtroom, and J.D. takes a leave from the police department to go undercover. A bizarre specter from the past haunts their investigation every step of the way.

As they delve further into the case, the pieces of the puzzle refuse to fall into any kind of coherent pattern. Jock Algren arrives with his special skill set to expose the real murderer and free Aunt Esther, but to no avail.

Not until the case goes to trial and the evidence is revealed does the truth emerge—and a strange kind of justice prevails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Newton Code: A Mystery Thriller*



  






In a tunnel under the Temple Mount in Jerusalem, Michael, a teacher of investigative journalism, has to confront a powerful opponent. Will he succeed in his race against time? Will he prevail in his attempt to stop Armageddon?

To succeed in his mission, Michael must delve into ideas, measurements, and calculations written 300 years earlier by Sir Isaac Newton.

Sir Isaac Newton is known as one of the greatest scientists of all time, but it is less known that he devoted much more time to secretive theological studies than he did to science. At the center of Newton’s esoteric research was his keen interest in the Temple of King Solomon, built about 3,000 years ago in Jerusalem.

Michael embarks on a dangerous journey that spans over space and time, where he is not only learning about his undertaking, but he must also direct his gaze inward, to examine his core beliefs and rediscover the most significant relationships of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Delicate Truth: A Novel*



  






A counter-terrorist operation, code-named _Wildlife_, is being mounted on the British crown colony of Gibraltar. Its purpose: to capture and abduct a high-value jihadist arms buyer. Its authors: an ambitious Foreign Office Minister, a private defense contractor who is also his bosom friend, and a shady American CIA operative of the evangelical far-right. So delicate is the operation that even the Minister’s personal private secretary, Toby Bell, is not cleared for it.

Three years later, a disgraced Special Forces Soldier delivers a message from the dead. Was _Operation Wildlife_ the success it was cracked up to be—or a human tragedy that was ruthlessly covered up? Summoned by Sir Christopher “Kit” Probyn, retired British diplomat, to his decaying Cornish manor house, and closely observed by Kit’s daughter, Emily, Toby must choose between his conscience and duty to his Service. If the only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing, how can he keep silent?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Counterattack (The Corps series Book 3)*



  






No one captures the drama of war as brilliantly as bestselling author W.E.B. Griffin. The Corps is his multi-volume portrait of the Marine Corps, the brave men and women who fought, loved and died in the sweeping turmoil of WW II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Computer Heist (The Travelers Book 2)*



  






*Theft…Deception…Murder…*

The Travelers, husband and wife con artists, agree to steal a newly developed data-mining program—a simple, lucrative job. Instead, they find they’ve been sucked into a poorly-planned scam where all the players have their own underhanded agendas.

Who’s really calling the shots? Their employer? Her boss? Or the local crime lord? It’s a maze of treachery and betrayal. Can the Travelers stay ahead of the competition and the cops long enough to escape with the loot?

_The Computer Heist _is a high-octane crime thriller that will keep you guessing until the very end. If you like fast-paced action, surprising plot twists, and criminal mischief, then you’ll love the second installment of Michael P. King’s Travelers series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Blackmail Photos (The Travelers Book 3)*



  






*Blackmail. A marriage on the rocks. When you fool yourself, all bets are off...*

The Travelers, going by the names George and Roslyn Harrison, entrap a congressional candidate with photos of his extramarital affair. But just as they are hatching a ploy to increase their ill-gotten gains, the candidate’s wife uncovers the plot.

With their scheme careening sideways and the law closing in, an accident puts George and Roslyn at odds about what their next step should be. Has this golden blackmail opportunity turned into a horrible misstep that will cost them their partnership?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Freeport Robbery (The Travelers Book 4) *



  






*Stolen art. A hijacked heist. Can the Travelers outmaneuver the FBI and a murder gang?*

The Travelers, short on cash, break into a freeport vault to reclaim a stolen 16thcentury jewelry casket for return to a museum. But after they’re ambushed during the break-in, they’re on the run from the cops.

To keep their pictures off the FBI’s Ten Most Wanted list, they must retrieve the jewelry casket. But when they finally catch up to it half way across the country, they find it has been delivered to a man who hasn’t a clue as to what he’s gotten himself into. Can they get the casket back and stay out of the crosshairs of the murder gang that wants it for themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Kidnap Victim (The Travelers Book 5) *



  






*When the hard men come with their guns. . . and bundle you into the trunk of a car. . . who do you wish had your back?*

The Traveling Man and a new partner have their eyes on a safe deposit box full of drug money when the new partner’s husband unexpectedly shows up, muddling up the score.

Meanwhile, the Traveling Man’s wife, who’s busy charming the daughter of her new boyfriend, is spotted by an old mark they previously swindled, a mark who’s looking for payback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadow of Night: A Novel (All Souls Trilogy, Book 2) *



  






*The #1 New York Times-bestselling sequel to A Discovery of Witches, book two of the All Souls Series. Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches,” streaming on AMC Plus, Sundance Now and Shudder. Season 2 premieres January 9, 2021! *

Picking up from _A Discovery of Witches_' cliffhanger ending, _Shadow of Night _takes reluctant witch Diana Bishop and vampire geneticist Matthew Clairmont on a trip through time to Elizabethan London, where they are plunged into a world of spies, magic, and a coterie of Matthew's old friends, the School of Night. As the search for Ashmole 782--the lost and enchanted manuscript whose mystery first pulled Diana and Matthew into one another's orbit--deepens and Diana seeks out a witch to tutor her in magic, the net of Matthew's past tightens around them. Together they find they must embark on a very different - and vastly more dangerous - journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cheaper by the Dozen*



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling classic: A hilarious memoir of two parents, twelve kids, and “a life of cheerfully controlled chaos” (The New York Times).*

Translated into more than fifty languages, _Cheaper by the Dozen _is the unforgettable story of the Gilbreth clan as told by two of its members. In this endearing, amusing memoir, siblings Frank Jr. and Ernestine capture the hilarity and heart of growing up in an oversized family.

Mother and Dad are world-renowned efficiency experts, helping factories fine-tune their assembly lines for maximum output at minimum cost. At home, the Gilbreths themselves have cranked out twelve kids, and Dad is out to prove that efficiency principles can apply to family as well as the workplace.

The heartwarming and comic stories of the jumbo-size Gilbreth clan have delighted generations of readers, and will keep you and yours laughing for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Joy of x: A Guided Tour of Math, from One to Infinity*



  






“Delightful . . . easily digestible chapters include plenty of helpful examples and illustrations. You'll never forget the Pythagorean theorem again!”*—Scientific American*

Many people take math in high school and promptly forget much of it. But math plays a part in all of our lives all of the time, whether we know it or not. In _The Joy of x_, Steven Strogatz expands on his hit _New York Times_ series to explain the big ideas of math gently and clearly, with wit, insight, and brilliant illustrations.

Whether he is illuminating how often you should flip your mattress to get the maximum lifespan from it, explaining just how Google searches the internet, or determining how many people you should date before settling down, Strogatz shows how math connects to every aspect of life. Discussing pop culture, medicine, law, philosophy, art, and business, Strogatz is the math teacher you wish you’d had. Whether you aced integral calculus or aren’t sure what an integer is, you’ll find profound wisdom and persistent delight in _The Joy of x_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Future Earth: A Radical Vision for What's Possible in the Age of Warming *



  






*The first hopeful book about climate change, The Future Earth shows readers how to reverse the short- and long-term effects of climate change over the next three decades.*

The basics of climate science are easy. We know it is entirely human-caused. Which means its solutions will be similarly human-led. In _The Future Earth_, leading climate change advocate and weather-related journalist Eric Holthaus (“the Rebel Nerd of Meteorology”—_Rolling Stone_) offers a radical vision of our future, specifically how to reverse the short- and long-term effects of climate change over the next three decades. Anchored by world-class reporting, interviews with futurists, climatologists, biologists, economists, and climate change activists, it shows what the world could look like if we implemented radical solutions on the scale of the crises we face.


What could happen if we reduced carbon emissions by 50 percent in the next decade?
What could living in a city look like in 2030?
How could the world operate in 2040, if the proposed Green New Deal created a 100 percent net carbon-free economy in the United States?
This is the book for anyone who feels overwhelmed by the current state of our environment. Hopeful and prophetic, _The Future Earth_ invites us to imagine how we can reverse the effects of climate change in our own lifetime and encourages us to enter a deeper relationship with the earth as conscientious stewards and to re-affirm our commitment to one another in our shared humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nightfall: A Hard SF Military Space Opera (War Story Book 1) *



  






*Pro tip: When a bunch of alien cats from outer space start blowing up cities without warning, prior plans may have to be altered. Be prepared to improvise.*


Yosi Weismann had a simple gig: Babysit a grossly irresponsible young man, who just happened to be a prince. Let His Excellency sow his wild oats. Don’t let him kill himself, or anyone else, in the process.

Piece of cake for a man of his skills. A glorified vacation. That's how things were supposed to go, at any rate.

Now Yosi is marooned on a foreign world, surrounded by people whom he doesn’t understand, hunted by enemies who literally want to eat him alive. But these are the least of his problems. Because the biggest war in living memory has set all of Known Space aflame in an instant. And if Yosi Weismann is to ever get back home, he first needs to build an army…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*ICE: The Ice Trilogy Volume 1*



  






ICE!
Archaeologist Leah Andrews stumbles upon something inexplicable in southwestern New Mexico: inside a dark cavern lies an undiscovered, Native American cliff dwelling abandoned for 800 years. While twisting through one of the narrow underground passageways, Leah’s flashlight illuminates the remains of a violent massacre.

Ancient human remains—all slaughtered in a long-ago massacre—cover the cavern floor, along with several brilliantly colored, granite crystals. The rare gems are native to only one place on earth: a frozen mountain range in central Antarctica.

Could Native Americans have traveled to the frozen continent of Antarctica 800 years before the first known human exploration? If so, how? And why?

There’s only one person who can get Leah to those mountains in Antarctica: her estranged husband and climbing guide Jack Hobson.

At their destination, they make a stunning discovery that will change history and science forever. But Leah’s team is far from the only interested party.

As her secret makes its way to the highest levels of government, a race to seize the Russian-claimed Antarctic territory brings the world to the brink of nuclear conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enemy Within - A novel of the U.S. Secret Service *



  






It is early summer of 2009, an uneasy time in the American capital. Washington is tense over a showdown between the United States and the new ruler of Libya.

Laura Chapman is a U.S. Secret Service agent assigned to the White House. She is quirky, solitary, and frequently unorthodox. She is sexy and fit, adept with a pistol as well as with a hundred-pound Everlast bag. But she is also a brilliant intelligence analyst. That’s why she has been assigned to the Presidential Protection Detail for the past eleven years.

The CIA assigns Laura to a case that borders on the unthinkable: an assassination plot against the new president. Shockingly, the trigger man will be a member of the United States Secret Service.

Since the CIA knows that the assassin is male, Laura is not a suspect. The odds are heavily against her locating an alleged assassin within the Service, and even more heavily against her surviving the assignment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sandler Inquiry*



  






A deadly and elusive man. A young woman seeking justice and retribution. A thirty-year-old secret from World War Two. A latter day showdown among British, American, and Soviet intelligence services.

Who was Karl Sandler? Wartime patriot? Or a ruthless and amoral monster who put his vast financial machine behind the highest bidder? Leslie McAdam calls him by another name: her father.

Based on a shocking and shameful episode in history that threatened to alter the course of the world’s economic future, The Sandler Inquiry tells a gripping and unforgettable story of espionage and intrigue, loyalty and love, set in the sprawling ragged violence-prone New York City of the 1970's.

Determined to claim her rightful inheritance -- and to uncover the shrouded past of the man she knew as her father -- Leslie has come to Thomas Daniels, a New York attorney haunted by his own bloodstained family history. Yet not even Daniels can imagine what lies beneath decades-old secrets when he launches an inquiry into his client's murky past. As he moves through the twisting labyrinth of the world's intelligence community, he uncovers a monstrous link between the man who called himself Karl Sandler and a conspiracy reaching to the highest levels of government...in three countries. From America to Europe to Soviet Russia, he pursues a cold trail that is suddenly red-hot, as the violence of the past lives again and Daniels is stalked by a deadly adversary who must keep the truth buried at all costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The China Sea*



  






*The Chinese Dragon has awoken - and is narrowing its sights on the South China Sea.*

America - and it's president Morgan Taylor - cannot permit such territorial expansion to go unchecked. But America also cannot afford to go to war. To square the circle the President decides to employ the services of David Santos, a retired air force general and intelligence officer, and his "Bravo" team, a company of trained specialists.

As the unit is deployed into South East Asia they know that America will deny all knowledge of their existence. Capture will mean torture - and death. Santos and Bravo team must try to prevent a war, working in the shadows. But they will not be alone. China has deployed its own unit, to counter the Americans and foment conflict and conquest. The fate of Bravo team in the South China Sea could shape - or shatter - the peace between two global superpowers.

The clock is ticking. The race is on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Consider Phlebas (A Culture Novel Book 1)*



  






*The first book in Iain M. Banks's seminal science fiction series, The Culture. Consider Phlebas introduces readers to the utopian conglomeration of human and alien races that explores the nature of war, morality, and the limitless bounds of mankind's imagination.*

The war raged across the galaxy. Billions had died, billions more were doomed. Moons, planets, the very stars themselves, faced destruction, cold-blooded, brutal, and worse, random. The Idirans fought for their Faith; the Culture for its moral right to exist. Principles were at stake. There could be no surrender.

Within the cosmic conflict, an individual crusade. Deep within a fabled labyrinth on a barren world, a Planet of the Dead proscribed to mortals, lay a fugitive Mind. Both the Culture and the Idirans sought it. It was the fate of Horza, the Changer, and his motley crew of unpredictable mercenaries, human and machine, actually to find it, and with it their own destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Flashpoint (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries Book 8 ) *



  






*The Boston PI tries not to get scorched when an arsonist targets her. “I’m crazy about Carlotta! More! More! More!” (Sue Grafton).*

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (_New York Post_).

Carlotta Carlyle knows all about urban survival. That’s why she’s happy to do her neighbor, Valentine, a favor like this one. The elderly recluse needs help burglar-proofing her rent-controlled apartment. But it seems Valentine’s fears are more immediate and threatening than she’s letting on. Because just twenty-four hours later, the old woman turns up dead in her ransacked home.

Finding out who’d want to kill a nice old lady lands Carlotta on the heels of a hotshot music executive claiming to be Valentine’s last living relative, a real-estate mogul with a knack for eviction, and Valentine’s terrified healthcare worker. But when Carlotta becomes the target of an arsonist, she knows she’s on to something hot: a city-wide conspiracy that Beantown’s top brass want dead and buried—along with the woman who knew too much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Palm Beach, Finland *



  






*Shortlisted for the CrimeFest Last Laugh Award
Book of the Year in The Times

Things don't go entirely to plan when undercover ace detective Jan Nyman is sent to the 'hottest beach in Finland' to investigate a suspicious death. Fargo meets Baywatch in a mesmerising, poignant dark-comedy thriller by the King of Helsinki Noir* 

*Sex, lies and ill-fitting swimwear ... Sun Protection Factor 100*

Jan Nyman, the ace detective of the covert operations unit of the National Central Police, is sent to a sleepy seaside town to investigate a mysterious death. Nyman arrives in the town dominated by a bizarre holiday village – the 'hottest beach in Finland'. The suspect: Olivia Koski, who has only recently returned to her old hometown. The mission: find out what happened, by any means necessary.

With a nod to _Fargo_, and dark noir, _Palm Beach Finland_ is both a page-turning thriller and a black comedy about lust for money, fleeing dreams and people struggling at turning points in their lives – chasing their fantasies regardless of reason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wolf, No Wolf (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 3)*



  






*A half-Indian, half-French deputy with “a shrewd mind and wry sense of humor” investigates a case of homicide on the range (The New York Times Book Review).*

Two men have been cutting fences at the ranches of Toussaint, Montana, loosing thousands of dollars’ worth of cattle to use as target practice for their .22 rifles. Are they thieves? Pranksters? Local cattle inspector and sometime deputy Gabriel Du Pré guesses they’re environmentalists, agitating for the reintroduction of native wolves to Montana’s high plains. Du Pré knows the perpetrators are trying to send a message to the ranchers of eastern Montana—he also has a hunch they’re already dead.

When the activists are indeed found shot to death, Du Pré must figure out who used _them _for target practice. The FBI descends, but their agents are as clueless in this territory as the hapless victims were. Clearly, one of Toussaint’s citizens committed this crime, killing to protect the traditional way of ranching life, a loyalty Du Pré shares. But if anyone’s going to arrest his people, it will be the cattle inspector himself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blowback (A Task Force Epsilon Thriller Book 2) *



  






*A MISSION FOR JUSTICE*

*Explosions rock London, Paris, and Washington. Casualties number in the thousands. The President orders his covert agencies to retaliate with full force. It’s time to launch Operation Blowback.*

The Defense Intelligence Agency’s Bridget Davenport was in the strike zone when the terrorists attacked. Claiming responsibility is Al-Souri, a jihadist who has consolidated multiple extremist cells in Syria. He plans to establish his own rule and wage all-out war against the West.

For Blowback to succeed, Bridget needs a covert operative to infiltrate Al-Souri’s forces. U. S. Army Lieutenant Faraz Abdallah is still recovering from his last mission. But both he and Bridget know he’s the only man for the job. Faraz must re-enter the terrorists’ deadly world -- before America’s enemies launch their next offensive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Quiet Game (Penn Cage Book 1)*



  






*INTRODUCING PENN CAGE...

From the author of Cemetery Road comes the first intelligent, gripping thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling Penn Cage series. *

Natchez, Mississippi. Jewel of the South. City of old money and older sins. And childhood home of Houston prosecutor Penn Cage. 

In the aftermath of a personal tragedy, this is where Penn has returned for solitude. This is where he hopes to find peace. What he discovers instead is his own family trapped in a mystery buried for thirty years but never forgotten—the town’s darkest secret, now set to trap and destroy Penn as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*15 Seconds: A Novel*



  






“A master of no-nonsense, good, old-fashioned suspense.”
—Steve Berry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Jefferson Key_

A writer “in the company of Child and Coben” (_Connecticut Post_), _New York Times_ bestseller Andrew Gross is the acclaimed author of _The Blue Zone_, _Eyes Wide Open_, and other exceptional suspense thrillers. Now, with _15 Seconds_, he delivers an electrifying, lightning-paced story of a desperate man on the run, trying to save his family from the faceless enemy that’s determined to destroy them all. A gripping tale of a life turned upside-down in _15 Seconds_, Gross’s stunner is a must for fans of James Patterson, David Baldacci, Jeffery Deaver, Lisa Gardner, Nelson DeMille, Tess Gerritsen, or anyone who likes action and suspense done to perfection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ron Howard: From Mayberry to the Moon...and Beyond*



  






_Ron Howard: From Mayberry to the Moon… and Beyond_, the first full-length biography of Ron Howard, takes an in-depth look at the Oklahoma boy who gained national fame as a child star, then grew up to be one of Hollywood's most admired directors. Although many show biz kids founder as they approach adulthood, Ron Howard had the advantage of brains, common sense, and two down-to-earth parents who kept him from having an inflated view of his own accomplishments. He also had a longstanding goal: to trade the glare of the spotlight for a quieter but equally creative life behind the camera. This biography tracks his career from 1960, when he debuted as six-year-old Opie Taylor on _The Andy Griffith Show_ through 2002, when he accepted his Academy Award® as Best Director for _A Beautiful Mind_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Casino: Love and Honor in Las Vegas*



  






*The true story behind the Martin Scorsese film: A “riveting . . . account of how organized crime looted the casinos they controlled” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Focusing on Chicago bookie Frank “Lefty” Rosenthal and his partner, Anthony Spilotro, and drawing on extensive, in-depth interviews, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of the Mafia classic _Wiseguy_—basis for the film _Goodfellas_—Nicholas Pileggi reveals how the pair worked together to oversee Las Vegas casino operations for the mob. He unearths how Teamster pension funds were used to take control of the Stardust and Tropicana and how Spilotro simultaneously ran a crew of jewel thieves nicknamed the “Hole in the Wall Gang.”

For years, these gangsters kept a stranglehold on Sin City’s brightly lit nightspots, skimming millions in cash for their bosses. But the elaborate scheme began to crumble when Rosenthal’s disproportionate ambitions drove him to make mistakes. Spilotro made an error of his own, falling for his partner’s wife, a troubled showgirl named Geri. It would all lead to betrayal, a wide-ranging FBI investigation, multiple convictions, and the end of the Mafia’s longstanding grip on the multibillion-dollar gaming oasis in the midst of the Nevada desert.

_Casino _is a journey into 1970s Las Vegas and a riveting nonfiction account of the world portrayed in the Martin Scorsese film of the same name, starring Robert DeNiro, Joe Pesci, and Sharon Stone. A story of adultery, murder, infighting, and revenge, this “fascinating true-crime Mob history” is a high-stakes page-turner (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crow Planet: Essential Wisdom from the Urban Wilderness *



  






There are more crows now than ever. Their abundance is both an indicator of ecological imbalance and a generous opportunity to connect with the animal world. _Crow Planet_ reminds us that we do not need to head to faraway places to encounter "nature." Rather, even in the suburbs and cities where we live we are surrounded by wild life such as crows, and through observing them we can enhance our appreciation of the world's natural order.

_Crow Planet_ richly weaves Haupt's own "crow stories" as well as scientific and scholarly research and the history and mythology of crows, culminating in a book that is sure to make readers see the world around them in a very different way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mind of the Raven: Investigations and Adventures with Wolf-Birds*



  






Heinrich involves us in his quest to get inside the mind of the raven. But as animals can only be spied on by getting quite close, Heinrich adopts ravens, thereby becoming a "raven father," as well as observing them in their natural habitat. He studies their daily routines, and in the process, paints a vivid picture of the ravens' world. At the heart of this book are Heinrich's love and respect for these complex and engaging creatures, and through his keen observation and analysis, we become their intimates too.

Heinrich's passion for ravens has led him around the world in his research. _Mind of the Raven_ follows an exotic journey—from New England to Germany, and from Montana to Baffin Island in the high Arctic—offering dazzling accounts of how science works in the field, filtered through the eyes of a passionate observer of nature. Each new discovery and insight into raven behavior is thrilling to read, at once lyrical and scientific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Weeds: In Defense of Nature's Most Unloved Plants*



  






Richard Mabey, Great Britain’s Britain’s “greatest living nature writer” (_London Times_), has written a stirring and passionate defense of nature’s most unloved plants. _Weeds_ is a fascinating, eye-opening, and vastly entertaining appreciation of the natural world’s unappreciated wildflowers that will appeal to fans of David Attenborough, Robert Sullivan’s _Rats_, Amy Stewart’s _Wicked Plants_, and to armchair gardeners, horticulturists, green-thumbs, all those who stop to smell the flowers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death in the Garden: Poisonous Plants & Their Use Throughout History*



  






*“Readers who enjoy plants and offbeat tales will find Brown’s book a happy mix” (Publishers Weekly).*

Mankind has always had a morbid fascination with poisonous plants. Over the centuries, poisonous plants have been used to remove garden pests—as well as unwanted rivals and deceitful partners. They have also been used for their medicinal qualities, as rather dangerous cosmetics, and even to help seduce a lover when perceived as an aphrodisiac. Some of these and other uses originate in a medieval book that has not yet been translated into English. This book delves into the history of these plants, covering such topics as:


How shamans and priests used these plants for their magical attributes, as a means to foretell the future or to commune with the gods
How a pot of basil helped to conceal a savage murder
The truth about the mysterious mandrake
A conundrum written by Jane Austen to entertain her family—the answer to which is one of the plants in this book
 
These stories and many more will enlighten you on these treacherous and peculiar plants, their defensive and deadly traits, the facts behind them, and the folklore that has grown around them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sicily: An Island at the Crossroads of History *



  






*Critically acclaimed author John Julius Norwich weaves the turbulent story of Sicily into a spellbinding narrative that places the island at the crossroads of world history.*

“Sicily,” said Goethe, “is the key to everything.” It is the largest island in the Mediterranean, the stepping-stone between Europe and Africa, the link between the Latin West and the Greek East. Sicily’s strategic location has tempted Roman emperors, French princes, and Spanish kings. The subsequent struggles to conquer and keep it have played crucial roles in the rise and fall of the world’s most powerful dynasties.

Yet Sicily has often been little more than a footnote in books about other empires. John Julius Norwich’s engrossing narrative is the first to knit together all of the colorful strands of Sicilian history into a single comprehensive study. Here is a vivid, erudite, page-turning chronicle of an island and the remarkable kings, queens, and tyrants who fought to rule it. From its beginnings as a Greek city-state to its emergence as a multicultural trading hub during the Crusades, from the rebellion against Italian unification to the rise of the Mafia, the story of Sicily is rich with extraordinary moments and dramatic characters. Writing with his customary deftness and humor, Norwich outlines the surprising influence Sicily has had on world history—the Romans’ fascination with Greek civilization dates back to their sack of Sicily—and tells the story of one of the world’s most kaleidoscopic cultures in a galvanizing, contemporary way.

This volume has been a long time coming—Norwich began to explore Sicily’s colorful history during his first visit to the island in the early 1960s. The dean of popular historians leads his readers through the millennia with the steady narrative hand of a master teacher or the world’s most learned tour guide. Like the island itself, _Sicily_ is a book brimming with bold flavors that begs to be revisited again and again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Jezebel: The Uncommon Life of Anne Hutchinson, the Woman Who Defied the Puritans*



  






In 1637, Anne Hutchinson, a forty-six-year-old midwife who was pregnant with her sixteenth child, stood before forty male judges of the Massachusetts General Court, charged with heresy and sedition. In a time when women could not vote, hold public office, or teach outside the home, the charismatic Hutchinson wielded remarkable political power. Her unconventional ideas had attracted a following of prominent citizens eager for social reform. Hutchinson defended herself brilliantly, but the judges, faced with a perceived threat to public order, banished her for behaving in a manner "not comely for [her] sex."

Written by one of Hutchinson's direct descendants, _American Jezebel_ brings both balance and perspective to Hutchinson's story. It captures this American heroine's life in all its complexity, presenting her not as a religious fanatic, a cardboard feminist, or a raging crank—as some have portrayed her—but as a flesh-and-blood wife, mother, theologian, and political leader. The book narrates her dramatic expulsion from Massachusetts, after which her judges, still threatened by her challenges, promptly built Harvard College to enforce religious and social orthodoxies—making her the mid-wife to the nation's first college. In exile, she settled Rhode Island, becoming the only woman ever to co-found an American colony.

The seeds of the American struggle for women's and human rights can be found in the story of this one woman's courageous life. _American Jezebel_ illuminates the origins of our modern concepts of religious freedom, equal rights, and free speech, and showcases an extraordinary woman whose achievements are astonishing by the standards of any era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The King and the Catholics: England, Ireland, and the Fight for Religious Freedom, 1780-1829 *



  






In the eighteenth century, the Catholics of England lacked many basic freedoms under the law: they could not serve in political office, buy or inherit land, or be married by the rites of their own religion. So virulent was the sentiment against Catholics that, in 1780, violent riots erupted in London—incited by the anti-Papist Lord George Gordon—in response to the Act for Relief that had been passed to loosen some of these restrictions.

The Gordon Riots marked a crucial turning point in the fight for Catholic emancipation. Over the next fifty years, factions battled to reform the laws of the land. Kings George III and George IV refused to address the “Catholic Question,” even when pressed by their prime ministers. But in 1829, through the dogged work of charismatic Irish lawyer Daniel O’Connell and the support of the great Duke of Wellington, the watershed Roman Catholic Relief Act finally passed, opening the door to the radical transformation of the Victorian age. Gripping, spirited, and incisive, _The King and the Catholics_ is character-driven narrative history at its best, reflecting the dire consequences of state-sanctioned oppression—and showing how sustained political action can triumph over injustice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fights on the Little Horn: 50 Years of Research into Custer's Last Stand *



  






*Winner of the John Carroll Award and the G. Joseph Sills Jr. Book Award. A deeply researched work on the infamous 1876 battle, filled with new discoveries.*

This remarkable book synthesizes a lifetime of in-depth research into one of America’s most storied disasters, the defeat of Custer’s 7th Cavalry at the hands of the Sioux and Cheyenne, as well as the complete annihilation of that part of the cavalry led by Custer himself.

The author, Gordon Harper, spent countless hours on the battlefield itself, as well as researching every iota of evidence of the fight from both sides, white and Indian. He was thus able to recreate every step of the battle as authoritatively as anyone could, dispelling myths and falsehoods along the way. When he passed away in 2009, he left nearly two million words of original research and writing, and in this book, his work has been condensed for the general public to observe his key findings and the crux of his narrative on the exact course of the battle.

One of his first observations is that the fight took place along the Little Horn River—its junction with the Big Horn was several miles away—so the term for the battle, “Little Big Horn” has always been a misnomer. He precisely traces the mysterious activities of Benteen’s battalion on that fateful day, and why it couldn’t come to Custer’s reinforcement. He describes Reno’s desperate fight in unprecedented depth, as well as how that unnerved officer benefited from the unexpected heroism of many of his men.

Indian accounts, ever-present throughout this book, come to the fore especially during Custer’s part of the fight, because no white soldier survived it. However, analysis of the forensic evidence—like tracking cartridges and bullets discovered on the battlefield, plus the locations of bodies—assist in drawing an accurate scenario of how the final scene unfolded. It may indeed be clearer now than it was to the doomed 7th Cavalrymen at the time, who, through the dust and smoke and Indians seeming to rise by hundreds from the ground, only gradually realized the extent of the disaster.

Of additional interest is the narrative of the battlefield after the fight, when successive burial teams had to be dispatched for the gruesome task because prior ones invariably did a poor job. Though the author is no longer with us, his daughter Tori Harper, along with historians Gordon Richard and Monte Akers, have done yeoman’s work in preserving his valuable research for the public.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 2nd Norfolk Regiment: From Le Paradis to Kohima (Voices from the Front)*



  






The Second World War is vanishing into the pages of history. The veterans were once all around us, but their numbers are fast diminishing. While still in their prime many recorded their memories with Peter Hart for the Imperial War Museum. As these old soldiers now fade away their voices from the front are still strong with a rare power to bring the horrors of war back to vivid life. The 2nd Norfolk Regiment were a proud old regular battalion honed in the pre-war traditions of spit and polish at their Britannia Barracks in Norwich. Sent to France they sold their lives to gain time for the retreat to Dunkirk when surrounded by an SS Division at Le Paradis in May 1940. Over 100 of the survivors would be brutally massacred. Back in England they reformed from ordinary drafts of men called up from all over the country. A new battalion was born. Sent to India they met the Japanese head on in the bloody fight for Kohima against the Imperial Japanese Army. As the fighting raged in the jungle the Norfolks were once again right at the very sharp end of modern war. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The South Notts Hussars The Western Desert, 1940–1942: The Western Desert, 1940 - 1942 (Voices from the Front)*



  






The Second World War is vanishing into the pages of history. The veterans were once all around us, but their numbers are fast diminishing. While still in their prime many recorded their memories with Peter Hart for the Imperial War Museum. As these old soldiers now fade away their voices from the front are still strong with a rare power to bring the horrors of war back to vivid life. The South Notts Hussars were the pride of Nottingham. A territorial artillery unit made up of a strange mixture of miners from Hucknall, the clerical classes working in Nottingham and some of the richest families in Nottinghamshire. They went to war as a widely disparate group. Their service in North Africa was dramatic in the extreme. Trapped in Tobruk for six months their 25-pounder guns helped keep Rommel's panzers at bay. By the time they moved forward to take up their positions at Knightsbridge in the Gazala Lines in the Spring of 1942 they had been welded into a real band of brothers proud of their proven fighting ability. Caught without infantry or tank support in the Cauldron they were ordered to fight to the last round. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Boulogne: The Guards Brigade Fighting Defence - May 1940 (Battleground Europe)*



  






As German armored columns moved to seal off French ports from retreating British troops in 1940, Winston Churchill had few reserves he could commit. In an attempt to delay the Germans at Boulogne, Churchill sent in two battalions of the Irish Guards and Welsh Guards in a hastily-organized amphibious landing. In Battleground Europe style, eyewitness accounts and original photographs provide previously unknown details. A guide is also provided to the monuments, battle sites and accommodations in this historic city as they are today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Keystone of 22 SAS: The Life and Times of Lieutenant Colonel J. M. (Jock) Woodhouse MBE MC *



  






*This British military biography tells the full story of the Lieutenant Colonel who helped turn the 22nd SAS into the world’s leading special forces unit.*

Despite its successes during World War II, the future of the British Army’s Special Air Service was uncertain for years afterward. In the 1950s, it was resurrected as the 22nd SAS Regiment to take part in the Malayan Emergency, and over time evolved into one of the British military’s most important units. This renaissance was brought about by a small group of highly motivated officers. Of these, Lieutenant Colonel John Woodhouse stood out for his energy, expertise, and courage.

Written by an SAS insider, this biography demonstrates how Woodhouse played a pivotal role in transforming the 22nd SAS into an elite fighting force. Woodhouse led the regiment through campaigns in Oman, Borneo, Radfan and South Arabia, as it built its unrivaled reputation. After leaving the Army, Woodhouse became a sought-after counter-terrorist consultant taking an advisory and active role in operations worldwide.

While Colonel Sir David Stirling publicly acknowledged Woodhouse as a cofounder of the 22nd SAS, the full story of his role has not been widely recognized. As this fascinating book reveals, without his efforts there would probably be no 22nd SAS today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beneath the Waves: A History of HM Submarine Losses, 1904–1971*



  






Since the beginning of the Royal Navy Submarine Service in 1901, 173 submarines have been lost and in many circumstances with their entire crew. War inevitably takes a heavy toll: in World War Two alone 341 officer and 2,801 ratings failed to return to harbour. The loss of personnel was roughly equivalent to the strength of the Submarine Arm at the outbreak of war.Between the first loss, A1 in 1904, and the last, Artemis in 1971, lie many stories in which cool nerve was very much in evidence and one can marvel at the escape of the only survivor of Perseus; and of the sinking of Olympus from which the few survivors had to swim seven miles before receiving help; and of Surgeon-Lieutenant Charles Rhodes who died that others may live. These and many other accounts of submarine escape are described within this history and whenever possible in the words of survivors or witnesses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Am Crying All Inside: And Other Stories (The Complete Short Fiction of Clifford D. Simak Book 1)*



  






*From the Nebula Award–winning author of Way Station: Ten stories—including one never before published—of mystery and imagination in a world that cannot be.*

People work; folk play. That is how it has been in this country for as long as Sam can remember. He is happy, and he understands that this is the way it should be. People are bigger than folk. They are stronger. They do not need food or water. They do not need the warmth of a fire. All they need are jobs to do and a blacksmith to fix them when they break. The people work so the folk can drink their moonshine, fish a little, and throw horseshoes. But once Sam starts to wonder why the world is like this, his life will never be the same.

Along with the other stories in this collection, “I Am Crying All Inside” is a compact marvel—a picture of an impossible reality that is not so different from our own.

Also included in this volume is the newly published “I Had No Head and My Eyes Were Floating Way Up in the Air,” originally written for Harlan Ellison’s _The Last Dangerous Visions._™


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jurassic Ark *



  






Howler monkeys are dying in the Amazon rainforest at an alarming rate and anthropologist Michael “Mic” Kingsbury and botanist Liza Mastretti are determined to figure out why. Led by Brazilian guide Diogo and a contingent of mercenaries, the husband and wife team trek into the jungle to investigate.

The trail of dead monkeys leads deep into the rainforest and the group fractures when Mic describes seeing a fifteen-foot spinosaurus prowling the forest. Despite the defections of their guide and two guards, the scientists track the dinosaur in search of answers.

The horrors they discover quickly turn their mission to one of survival as the team fights monsters of the past… and the unknown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Terran Privateer (Duchy of Terra Book 1)*



  






_Earth is conquered.
Sol is lost.
One ship is tasked to free them.
One Captain to save them all._

When an alien armada destroys the United Earth Space Force and takes control of the human homeworld, newly reinstated Captain Annette Bond must take her experimental hyperspace cruiser Tornado into exile as Terra's only interstellar privateer.

She has inferior technology, crude maps and no concept of her enemy, but the seedy underbelly of galactic society welcomes her so long as she has prizes to sell and money to spend.

But when your only allies are pirates and slavers, things are never as they seem and if you become all that you were sworn to destroy, what are you fighting for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Triassic Planet*



  






Staff Sergeant Akira Sakai leads his squad of battle-hardened marines into action. The mission: kill the threat and rescue the hostages.

Little did they know another enemy awaits them—an enemy more vicious and ruthless than anything they’ve ever encountered. The marines quickly discover that the region is overrun with prehistoric predators. Giant pterodactyls attack the dropship, eliminating any possibility for immediate escape. Raptors, hungry for human flesh, stalk the team and pick them off one by one.

To escape, the team must trek through thick forest and sludgy marshlands, where field of view is limited, and bloodthirsty predators await at every turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Outcast Marines Boxed Set*



  






*Criminals. Murderers. Thieves. That’s what makes the Outcast Marines special. And expendable.*

*A Military Science Fiction adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor*

The Outcast Marines are the worst of the worst. If you’re conscripted, you will likely spend the rest of your days on desperate missions that no one else can, or will, do. That’s an option Solomon, Jezzie, Malady, and the other Outcasts gladly took. The alternative was certain death on a remote prison moon. And it’s a good thing too, because sometimes it takes some truly bad guys to save the day.

The _Outcast Marines Boxed Set_ contains all nine stories in the Outcast Marines series. If you like science fiction with “heroes” who are anything but, the Outcast Marines will suck you into their battle to save humanity, from itself and the rest of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Four Rabbi Small Mysteries: Friday the Rabbi Slept Late, Saturday the Rabbi Went Hungry, Sunday the Rabbi Stayed Home, and Monday the Rabbi Took Off (The Rabbi Small Mysteries) *



  






*A collection of four novels from the New York Times–bestselling, Edgar Award–winning mystery series starring a rabbi in a tiny New England town.*

Spend a long weekend with the scholar and spiritual leader who watches over the Jewish community in 1960s Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts—and in his spare time, solves crimes.

_Friday the Rabbi Slept Late_: A young nanny is found dead in the temple parking lot—and her purse is discovered in Rabbi David Small’s car. Now he has to collaborate with the local Irish-Catholic police chief to exonerate himself.

_Saturday the Rabbi Went Hungry_: Yom Kippur, the holiest day on the Jewish calendar, is defiled when a body is found—and the rabbi must uncover who has something to atone for.

_Sunday the Rabbi Stayed Home_: When Passover is overshadowed by congregational politics and a murder at a local university, the rabbi must study the clues.

_Monday the Rabbi Took Off_: Rabbi Small journeys to Israel for a bit of peace, but instead has to team up with an Orthodox cop to unravel a bombing case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Triple Frontier (Kindle Single) (A Jericho Quinn Thriller)*



  






*In a zone of lawlessness, vengeance has no borders…An action-packed novella by the* *New York Times-bestselling author of Tom Clancy Power and Empire.* 

It’s called the Triple Frontier—the volatile border zone between Paraguay, Brazil, and Argentina, one of the most lawless and deadly regions in the world. It’s a corrupt sanctuary where drug lords, Middle Eastern terrorists, slave traders, and dozens of other violent gangs operate with little or no interference from the law. For special agent Jericho Quinn, it’s the crossroads of hell. Especially when his younger brother Bo gets caught in the fire. Enlisted to protect the son of an IT mogul on a South American trip, Bo and his crew disappear after being kidnapped by a ruthless cartel. Jericho amasses a cartel of his own to take on the most vicious criminals on earth—far from home, without U.S. government sanction, and without mercy.

Mess with the bull, you get the horns—Jericho Quinn style…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Florida Man*



  






*MIKE BARON DELIVERS A RIOTOUS, HEART-FELT AND ULTIMATELY UPLIFITING STORY IN FLORIDA MAN.*


Gary Duba’s having a bad day. There’s a snake in his toilet, a rabid raccoon in the yard, and his girl Krystal’s in jail for getting naked at a Waffle House and licking the manager.

Gary’s a ******* living in a trailer by the swamp. But he’s got dreams, big dreams. Every time he tries to get ahead, fate deals him a low blow. But then he gets lucky…

With his best friend, Floyd, Gary sets out to sell his prized Barry Bonds rookie card to raise the five hundred needed for bail. But things always find a way of getting out of hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Right and Glory (An Eddie Dawson Novel Book 2)*



  






*Bravery and close combat in the fight against Hitler.*
*Eddie Dawson *and *Major Sykes* are sent to the impregnable Eben Emael in Belgium, the strongest fort in the world. Once there, they witness a group of German soldiers landing on the roof in gliders. This main attack lasts 20 minutes, leaving Eben Emael crippled.

But Dawson is disturbed – he has seen the Germans do the impossible: blasting holes through solid 12 inch steel armour using some kind of new demolition charge.

This secret weapon could change everything. They simply must get one. But how? And can they make it through enemy lines, out all the way to Dunkirk and to safety?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Elmore Leonard Raylan Givens 3-Book Collection: Pronto, Riding the Rap, Fire in the Hole *



  






_New York Times_ bestselling author Elmore Leonard's U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens is the mesmerizing hero of numerous books and the hit FX series _Justified_. Now the first three Raylan books—_Pronto_, _Riding the Rap_, and _Fire in the Hole_—are together in one ebook, along with an excerpt from _Raylan_, the brand new novel in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The SPECTRE Trilogy: Thunderball, On Her Majesty's Secret Service, You Only Live Twice (James Bond - Extended)*



  






SPECTRE is the ultimate terrorist organization, helmed by the original supervillain—and James Bond’s nemesis—Ernst Stavro Blofeld.

_This edition features all three books that inspired the 2015 film_ SPECTRE _and includes a new introduction from the producers._

*Thunderball*
Upon M’s insistence, James Bond takes a two-week respite in a secluded natural health spa. But amid the bland teas, tasteless yogurts, and the spine stretcher the guests lovingly call “The Rack,” Bond stumbles onto the trail of a lethal man with ties to a new secret organization called SPECTRE. When SPECTRE hijacks two A-bombs, a frantic global search for the weapons ensues, and M’s hunch that the plane containing the bombs will make a clean drop into the ocean sends Bond to the Bahamas to investigate.

On the island paradise, 007 finds a wealthy pleasure seeker’s treasure hunt and meets Domino Vitali, the gorgeous mistress of Emilio Largo, otherwise known as SPECTRE’s Number 1. But as powerful as Number 1 is, he works for someone else: Ernst Stavro Blofeld, a peculiar man with a deadly creative mind.

_Thunderball_ marks the beginnings of one of the most iconic villains in history, and the only match for the wits of James Bond.

*On Her Majesty’s Secret Service*
In the aftermath of Operation Thunderball, Ernst Stavro Blofeld’s trail has gone cold—and so has 007’s love for his job. The only thing that can rekindle his passion is Contessa Teresa “Tracy” di Vicenzo, a troubled young woman who shares his taste for fast cars and danger. She’s the daughter of a powerful crime boss, and he thinks Bond’s hand in marriage may be the solution to all her problems. Bond’s not ready to settle down—yet—but he soon finds himself falling for the enigmatic Tracy.

After finally tracking the SPECTRE chief to a stronghold in the Swiss Alps, Bond uncovers the details of Blofeld’s latest plot: a biological warfare scheme more audacious than anything the fiend has tried before. Now Bond must save the world once again—and survive Blofeld’s last, very personal, act of vengeance.

*You Only Live Twice*
The tragic end to James Bond’s last mission—courtesy of Ernst Stavro Blofeld—has left 007 a broken man and of little use to the British Secret Service. At his wit’s end, M decides that the only way to snap his best agent out of his torpor is to send him on an impossible diplomatic mission to Japan. Bond’s contact there is the formidable Japanese spymaster Tiger Tanaka, who agrees to do business with the West if Bond will assassinate one of his enemies: a mysterious Swiss botanist named Dr. Guntram Shatterhand.

Shatterhand is not who he seems, however, and his impregnable fortress—known to the locals as the “Castle of Death”—is a gauntlet of traps no gaijin has ever penetrated. But through rigorous ninja training, and with some help from the beautiful and able Kissy Suzuki, Bond manages to gain access to Shatterhand’s lair. Inside lurks certain doom at the hands of 007’s bitterest foe—or a final chance to exact ultimate vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*True Fiction (Ian Ludlow Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*#1 New York Times and Amazon Charts bestselling author Lee Goldberg hits the ground running in a breakneck thriller where truth and fiction collide for the unluckiest writer alive.*

When a passenger jet crashes onto the beaches of Waikiki, bestselling thriller writer Ian Ludlow knows the horrific tragedy wasn’t an accident.

Years before, the CIA enlisted Ian to dream up terrorism scenarios to prepare the government for nightmares they couldn’t imagine. Now one of those schemes has come true, and Ian is the only person alive who knows how it was done…and who is behind the plot. That makes him too dangerous to live.

Ian goes on the run, sweeping up an innocent bystander in his plight—Margo French, a dog walker and aspiring singer. They are pursued by assassins and an all-seeing global-intelligence network that won’t stop until Ian and Margo are dead. Ian has written thrillers like this before, but _this_ time he doesn’t know how it’s going to end—or if he will be alive to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Second Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 2)*



  






*A police detective must find out who murdered a world-famous artist in a thriller by the #1 New York Times–bestselling “master of suspense” (The Washington Post).*

A month ago, world-renowned artist Victor Maitland was found dead in his Mott Street studio—stabbed repeatedly in the back. With no clear leads or suspects, the New York Police Department calls Chief Edward Delaney out of retirement. Delaney is still adjusting to life on the outside, and he’s bored by his free time. He welcomes the chance to put his well-honed investigative skills to the test once again. To investigate the case, Delaney plunges into Maitland’s rarefied orbit. Following a winding path of avarice, deception, and fraud, Delaney uncovers a long line of suspects that includes Maitland’s wife, son, and mistress. When a second murder rocks Manhattan’s art world, Delaney moves closer to the truth about what kind of a man—or monster—Victor Maitland really was. But which of the artist’s enemies was capable of killing him and leaving no trail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tracker (Sam Callahan Book 1)*



  






Trust no one. Sam Callahan learned this lesson from a childhood spent in abusive foster care, on the streets, and locked in juvie. With the past behind him and his future staked on law school, he is moonlighting as a political tracker, paid to hide in crowds and shadow candidates, recording their missteps for use by their opponents. One night, after an anonymous text tip, Sam witnesses a congressional candidate and a mysterious blonde in a motel indiscretion that ends in murder, recording it all on his phone.

Now Sam is a target. Set up to take the fall and pursued by both assassins and the FBI, he is forced to go on the run. Using the street skills forged during his troubled youth—as well as his heightened mental abilities—Sam goes underground until he can uncover who is behind the conspiracy and how far up it goes. A taut thriller with an unforgettable young hero, _The Tracker_ is a heart-stopping debut from an exciting new voice.

*Revised edition: This edition of The Tracker includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Scarlatti Inheritance: A Novel*



  






Her weapons: money and power. Her target: the most dangerous man in the world—her own son. Elizabeth Wyckham Scarlatti has a plan, a desperate, last-minute gamble designed to save the world from her son, Ulster, an incalculably cruel man who is working for the Third Reich under the name of Heinrich Kroeger. If Elizabeth cannot stop him, Ulster will give Hitler the most powerful instrument on earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One True Patriot: A Novel (Eric Steele, 3)*



  






*Special operative Eric Steele must stop a foreign assassin targeting top-tier U.S. military personnel and derail a strike aimed at the heart of America in this third electrifying military thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of All Out War, perfect for fans of Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, and Tom Clancy*

Two months after taking down terrorist Aleksandr Zakayev, Eric Steele is back in action. Though he is completing his Alpha assignments with the same deadly efficiency as always, he has lingering questions about his missing father—and his own future in the Program.

When Steele gets the alert that a fellow Alpha is in serious trouble, he rushes to Paris—only to arrive too late. Jonathan Raines, Stalker Six, is dead, the victim of a brutal attack. While on leave in the City of Light, Raines had met an attractive art historian who lured him into a trap. Before she vanished, the mysterious woman left a warning for anyone from the Alpha program who might follow her.

One of the best and most effective warriors in the top-secret Program, Steele has been trained to take on enemies, and no threat will deter him from avenging a fallen brother. But the killer won’t be easy to find. The search takes Steele around the world, from France, to the Adriatic coast of Italy, to the outskirts of Aleppo, Syria, and to a top-secret prison in Russia— where, unexpectedly, he finds more clues about his father—before finally taking him back to the streets of Washington, D.C.

No one is safe while the killer is on the loose, and the danger is heightened when Steele discovers intel that killing Alphas is just the beginning of a larger, more nefarious plot. The real target is much, much bigger—and it’s up to Steele to prevent catastrophe before he becomes the next elite warrior to fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Paleo Cardiologist: The Natural Way to Heart Health*



  






*A drug-free program for cardiac fitness.*

Do you take drugs for cholesterol or high blood pressure? Are you looking to avoid a heart attack or stroke? _The Paleo Cardiologist_ is about finding the cause of heart problems, instead of the typical Band-Aid fixes of conventional medicine. The truth is that heart disease can be prevented naturally and cardiologist Dr. Jack Wolfson will show you how.

You can trust Dr. Wolfson. For sixteen years he worked as a hospital cardiologist performing coronary angiograms and pacemakers. After meeting his chiropractor wife, Dr. Wolfson now runs a very successful holistic cardiology office.

Inside _The Paleo Cardiologist_, you will learn:
1) Paleo Nutrition is the food plan for health
2) The importance of cholesterol to every cell in the body
3) How to avoid pharmaceuticals and skip the dangerous procedures
4) Why stress is bad for your heart and how to relax
5) How to get rid of the chemicals and heavy metals
6) Sleep is critical for heart health and how to get more Z’s
7) The Top 20 supplements for heart health
 The Top 20 blood tests you need

Get informed. Get empowered. Read _The Paleo Cardiologist_, the natural way to heart health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Monroe Doctrine: Volume I*



  






*It was called Jade Dragon…

…and it threatened to destroy the West.*

Was an attack on the U.S. imminent?

In a lab deep in the heart of China, a brilliant engineer had a breakthrough. It was the most powerful AI ever created. Ma Young believed the Jade Dragon could solve the world’s most dire challenges. There was just one problem…

The president of China had other ideas.

*Was this their chance to conquer?*

The war began at the speed of light. The entire NATO alliance stood on the brink of destruction. Cyber-attacks, deepfakes, and a wave of social media disinformation wrought fear and desperation across the globe.

*The sleeping giant was awake.*

Could Ma stop his creation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Zeppelin*



  






This new publication from Michael Belafi offers some truly intriguing content. Photographs of the mighty Zeppelin at all stages of development feature in a publication that aims to chart the entire course of the airship's history. Named after the German Count Ferdinand Von Zeppelin, an early pioneer of rigid airship development, the Zeppelin was first flown commercially by Deutsch Luftschiffahrts (DELAG), the world's first airline in revenue service. By mid–1914, DELAG had carried over 10,000 fare-paying passengers on over 1500 flights. When war hit, it was employed to military advantage, wreaking carnage upon Britain's towns and cities. German defeat in 1918 temporarily halted the airship business (many had to be surrendered under the terms of the Treaty of Versailles), although it did bounce back with the construction of the Graf Zeppelin in the 30s. A series of terrible accidents was soon to signal the demise of the Zeppelin however; following the Hindenburg disaster of 1937, and in the midst of a host of political and economic issues, the Zeppelin was soon to be consigned to the history books as one of the great aviation relics of the 20th Century. This new publication explores each facet of its history, and concludes by assessing the legacy of rigid airship development, still felt to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zeppelin Onslaught: The Forgotten Blitz, 1914–1915*



  






At the outbreak of the First World War, the United Kingdom had no aerial defense capability worthy of the name. Britain had just thirty guns to defend the entire country, with all but five of these considered of dubious value. So when raiding German aircraft finally appeared over Britain the response was negligible and ineffective. Of Britains fledgling air forces, the Royal Flying Corps had accompanied the British Expeditionary Force into Europe leaving the Royal Naval Air Service to defend the country as best it could. That task was not an easy one.From the first raid in December 1914, aerial attacks gradually increased through 1915, culminating in highly damaging assaults on London in September and October. London, however, was not the only recipient of German bombs, with counties from Northumberland to Kent also experiencing the indiscriminate death and destruction found in this new theater of war the Home Front. And when the previously unimagined horror of bombs falling from the sky began, the British population was initially left exposed and largely undefended as civilians were killed in the streets or lying asleep in their beds. The face of war had changed forever and those raids on London in the autumn of 1915 finally forced the government to pursue a more effective defense against air attack.This German air campaign against the United Kingdom was the first sustained strategic aerial bombing campaign in history. Yet it has become the forgotten Blitz.In Zeppelin Onslaught Ian Castle tells the complete story of the 1915 raids in unprecedented detail in what is the first in a planned series of three books that will eventually provide a complete history of Britains Forgotten Blitz of 1914–18.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mud, Blood and Poppycock: Britain and the Great War*



  






*The true story of how Britain won the First World War.*

The popular view of the First World War remains that of BLACKADDER: incompetent generals sending brave soldiers to their deaths. Alan Clark quoted a German general's remark that the British soldiers were 'lions led by donkeys'. But he made it up.

Indeed, many established 'facts' about 1914-18 turn out to be myths woven in the 1960s by young historians on the make. Gordon Corrigan's brilliant, witty history reveals how out of touch we have become with the soldiers of 1914-18. They simply would not recognize the way their generation is depicted on TV or in Pat Barker's novels.

Laced with dry humour, this will overturn everything you thought you knew about Britain and the First World War. Gordon Corrigan reveals how the British embraced technology, and developed the weapons and tactics to break through the enemy trenches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Invisible Jews: Surviving the Holocaust in Poland*



  






*"A Holocaust story which must be read" — "An amazing story of survival against all odds" — "A simply incredible story of grit and ingenuity" — "Needs to be on a mandatory reading list for every school!"*

Eddie Bielawski was born in the town of Wegrow in Poland in mid-1938. Not a propitious time and place for a Jewish child to be born. As a young child, he watched the Nazi army marching toward Russia. Day and night they marched — soldiers, trucks, tanks, and more soldiers, in a never-ending line — an invincible force. He heard his father whisper in shock, "Who is going to stop them?"

One night, Eddie’s father had a dream. In this dream, he saw what he had to do: where to build the bunker, how to build it, and even its dimensions. It took him three weeks to finish the job. When he was done, he took his family into the shed and asked them if they could find the trap door. When they could not, he was satisfied. This would be their Noah's Ark, saving them from the initial deluge.

For three long years, starting in 1941 when the Nazis started the deportations and mass killings, Eddie and his family hid in secret bunkers that were dug in fields, under sheds, or constructed in barn lofts. It seemed that the only way that a Jew could survive in wartime Poland was to become invisible. So they became *invisible Jews.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Woman In Scarlet: The groundbreaking true story of life as a woman in an elite, male-only police force *



  






*"An engaging, no-frills account of the challenges and rewards of being a female Mountie." ~ KIRKUS REVIEW

An inspirational memoir of one woman’s 28-year journey from aspirations of becoming one of the first female officers within the fabled Royal Canadian Mounted Police, to overcoming the harsh realities of discrimination, injustice and personal violation.*

Karen Adams’ dream became possible the day the RCMP finally included women in what was then, an unashamed boy’s club. When Karen joined the very first group of female RCMP recruits at age 22, she never anticipated the indelible mark this would leave on the landscape of Canada’s iconic police force and the women who came after her. Karen, least of all.

Fueled by equal measures of naiveté and a relentless pursuit of excellence to win the respect of her fellow officers, Karen found her passion in life despite a hostile work environment, both inside and outside the RCMP. Her story pulses with excitement as she recounts her initial forays into drug busts, surveillance and undercover missions–all the while suffering silently with PTSD after a physical assault perpetrated by a trusted member of the vaunted force she strived so hard to become part of.

Told with exuberance, humor and astonishing honesty, _Woman In Scarlet_, is a thrilling police car ride-along, as well as a deeply personal and courageous view of one woman’s evolution from a fledgling cadet to a respected trailblazer for social and political change.

Read _Woman In Scarlet_ today for a remarkable journey filled with brutal obstacles, the heartbreaks of loss and the triumphs of achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Destiny and Power: The American Odyssey of George Herbert Walker Bush *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this brilliant biography, Pulitzer Prize–winning author Jon Meacham chronicles the life of George Herbert Walker Bush.

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST AND ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Time • NPR • St. Louis Post-Dispatch*

Drawing on President Bush’s personal diaries, on the diaries of his wife, Barbara, and on extraordinary access to the forty-first president and his family, Meacham paints an intimate and surprising portrait of an intensely private man who led the nation through tumultuous times. From the Oval Office to Camp David, from his study in the private quarters of the White House to Air Force One, from the fall of the Berlin Wall to the first Gulf War to the end of Communism, _Destiny and Power_ charts the thoughts, decisions, and emotions of a modern president who may have been the last of his kind. This is the human story of a man who was, like the nation he led, at once noble and flawed.

His was one of the great American lives. Born into a loving, privileged, and competitive family, Bush joined the navy on his eighteenth birthday and at age twenty was shot down on a combat mission over the Pacific. He married young, started a family, and resisted pressure to go to Wall Street, striking out for the adventurous world of Texas oil. Over the course of three decades, Bush would rise from the chairmanship of his county Republican Party to serve as congressman, ambassador to the United Nations, head of the Republican National Committee, envoy to China, director of Central Intelligence, vice president under Ronald Reagan, and, finally, president of the United States. In retirement he became the first president since John Adams to see his son win the ultimate prize in American politics.

With access not only to the Bush diaries but, through extensive interviews, to the former president himself, Meacham presents Bush’s candid assessments of many of the critical figures of the age, ranging from Richard Nixon to Nancy Reagan; Mao to Mikhail Gorbachev; Dick Cheney to Donald Rumsfeld; Henry Kissinger to Bill Clinton. Here is high politics as it really is but as we rarely see it.

From the Pacific to the presidency, _Destiny and Power_ charts the vicissitudes of the life of this quietly compelling American original. Meacham sheds new light on the rise of the right wing in the Republican Party, a shift that signaled the beginning of the end of the center in American politics. _Destiny and Power_ is an affecting portrait of a man who, driven by destiny and by duty, forever sought, ultimately, to put the country first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Earthrise - Super Box Set (Book 1-6): An Epic Sci-Fi Adventure *



  






*They came from deep space. They came to destroy us. We will fight back!*

*The Earthrise super box set! 6 entire novels = 2,000+ pages of epic science fiction.*

With hundreds of thousands of copies sold, _Earthrise_ has captivated readers around the world. This bundle includes the first SIX novels of this bestselling series. If you loved _Ender's Game_ and _Starship Troopers_, you'll love _Earthrise_. From a _USA Today_ bestselling author.

_Earthrise_ is a story of humanity struggling to rise from ruin. A devastating alien invasion hit us hard. Billions died. Our world burned. Space, we learned, swarms with predators. And only the strongest can survive in these shadows.

Heroes gather. Earth's ragtag army flies out to fight. Together, we must beat back the aliens. We must claim our territory among the stars. Earth must rise . . . or we will all fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Landing *



  






*A science fiction adventure told from the point of view of aliens who crash-land on Earth and must assimilate in secret—until their human cover is blown*

Budrys’s final novel opens with the report of a man found electrocuted on suburban train tracks in Shoreview, Illinois. Neville Sealman appeared to be just another commuter, but after his tragic death, no one comes forward to claim his body. And a routine autopsy reveals some disturbing physiological anomalies. Then a spaceship is unearthed in a New Jersey swamp. It’s the stuff of tabloids—except it’s all true. Years earlier, a starship crash-landed on Earth. Its passengers, human in appearance, were forced to make their separate ways in an alien world. No one knows that these otherworldly visitors have been living among the human race—but now their cover could be blown.

Told in the form of an investigation reconstructed through direct and indirect witness testimony, _Hard Landing _takes the reader into the minds of its four protagonists as they struggle with the far-reaching ramifications of discovery. This is a suspenseful and revelatory novel about the elusive, ever-changing nature of identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cyber Attack *



  






*THIS IS NOT A TEST*
It begins with a computer malfunction. A 737 passenger jet drops from the sky from 34,000 feet. Then another. And another. At the same time, the unthinkable happens in our nuclear power plants. Water pumps fail. Nuclear cores melt. Untold millions could die . . .

*THIS IS THE FUTURE OF TERROR*
With each passing hour, orchestrated cyber attacks unleash a massive wave of death and utter destruction. Chemical plants explode. Floodgates burst open. Power grids self-destruct. From Wall Street to Washington, the fear is going viral—and the panic could lead to the total annihilation of America.

*THIS IS WORLD WAR 3.0*
Missiles and guns are useless. Generals and diplomats are powerless. America’s last hope lies with two specially trained FBI agents: Hank Goodnight and computer programmer Paige Randall, who must penetrate the darkest recesses of the web and infiltrate the twisted network of a faceless enemy. And dare to fight fire with fire—apocalypse be damned . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Worlds (The Worlds Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*In this near-future novel by the author of The Forever War, an idealistic student visiting Earth from an orbiting colony is ensnared in a political conspiracy.*

By the close of the twenty-first century, almost half a million souls have already abandoned Earth to live in satellites orbiting the strife-ridden planet. Each of these forty-one Worlds is an independent entity boasting its own government and culture, yet each remains bound to the troubled home World by economic pressure.

A brilliant student of political science born and raised in New New York, the largest of the orbiting Worlds, young Marianne O’Hara has never been to the surface but now has a golden opportunity to continue her studies far below her floating home of steel. Life on Earth, however, is very different from anything she has ever experienced.

With power in the hands of a privileged few and unrest running rampant, the allure of radical politics might be too much for an idealistic and inexperienced young World dweller to resist. But even the best of intentions can have disastrous consequences, and Marianne soon finds herself unwittingly drawn into a wide-ranging conspiracy that could result in the total destruction of everything on Earth . . . and above.

The first book in the acclaimed science fiction trilogy by Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Joe Haldeman, _Worlds _offers a powerful vision of a possible future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Day after Oblivion*



  






*AND SO IT BEGINS…*
In the United States, the Department of Defense and the NSA computer networks have been hacked. A nuclear-armed CIA drone has lost all flight control. North Korea . . . Iran . . . Russia . . . and soon the gates of Hell will open.
* 
DEFCON 1—FULL SCALE NUCLEAR WAR*
Humanity’s most terrifying nightmare has become reality. Bombs are detonated, missiles are launched, counterstrikes are ordered, and within minutes, untold thousands of megatons have left countless millions dead or dying. Devastation of biblical proportions has fallen over the land . . . and the USA has been hit the hardest.
* 
NOW THE SURVIVORS ARE ON THEIR OWN…*
The death toll is incalculable. Following the devastation, there is no law, no power, no communication. But there _are _survivors. And now the real battle begins, on the ground, hand to hand, person to person. Can those who remain survive long enough to rebuild a world . . . or will it just take a little longer for them to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sargasso of Space (The Solar Queen Series Book 1) *



  






*Stellar exploration—and depredation—in the exciting first novel in the Solar Queen series from a “superb storyteller” (The New York Times).*

In the future, venturing out into the stars is more than a way for humanity to chart the cosmos—it’s big business. Every time a new planet is discovered, the highest bidder gets first dibs with exclusive property rights for a year. Anything they can find, they can keep.

The planet Limbo was considered a waste of rock to most, which is the only reason apprentice cargo master Dane Thorson and the rest of the crew of the _Solar Queen_ could afford to bid on it. But they soon discover that Limbo is far from uninhabited, the _Solar Queen_ is far from the first ship to explore it—and they can never leave . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Thunder (The Thunder and Lightning Series Book 1)*



  






*“The heart-pounding space race is on . . . in this riveting SF thriller” from the Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author of Red Lightning and Rolling Thunder (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

As Chinese and US spacecraft compete to be the first to land on Mars, a former astronaut, his cousin, and four teens from Florida decide to take matters into their own hands. If they can quickly build their own space-worthy ship using scrap metal, appliances, and power tools, they have a chance to come from behind—thanks to an inventive new power source that can propel them to the Red Planet within three days. No guts, no glory . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Coming *



  






*A dystopian future Earth is thrown into turmoil by the imminent arrival of extraterrestrials in this alien-contact novel by the author of The Forever War.*

With _The Coming_, multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning science fiction Grand Master Joe Haldeman ingeniously combines a troubling dark vision of a dystopian near-future with an alien first-encounter tale as thrilling and thought-provoking as Carl Sagan’s _Contact _and Steven Spielberg’s _Close Encounters of the Third Kind._

Despite technological advancements designed to alleviate the stress of everyday life, Earth at the midpoint of the twenty-first century is plagued by environmental crisis and manmade catastrophe. Tensions among the nations of Europe bring the threat of World War III closer by the hour as their lands are also ravaged by devastating climatic upheaval, the result of centuries of unchecked ozone depletion and global warming.

Meanwhile, in an America whose population has been sedated by DNA-specific drugs and virtual porn, homosexuality and free sexual expression have been outlawed by a repressive federal government led by an inept media-star president.

But everything changes on October 1, 2054, when Professor Aurora Bell, an astrophysicist at the University of Florida, picks up a message from deep space: _“We’re coming . . .”_

Ingeniously told from the viewpoints of a diverse cast of characters ranging from scientists, artists, and ordinary citizens to criminals, con men, and politicians, _The Coming_ is a shockingly prescient work of speculative fiction from the multiple award-winning author of _The Forever War _and the acclaimed Worlds series, taking the alien invasion story to places it has never gone before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anvil of Stars (Forge of God Book 2)*



  






*The “provocative and entertaining follow-up” to The Forge of God: Exiled from their planet, humans unite with one alien race in the fight against another (Publishers Weekly).*

The Ship of the Law travels the infinite enormity of space, carrying eighty-two young people: fighters, strategists, scientists—and children. After one alien culture destroyed their home, another offered the opportunity for revenge in the form of a starship built from fragments of the Earth’s corpse, a ship they now use to scour the universe in search of their enemy.

Working with sophisticated nonhuman technologies that need new thinking to comprehend them, they’re cut off forever from the people they left behind. Denied information, they live within a complex system that is both obedient and beyond their control. They’re frightened. And they’re waging war against entities whose technologies are unimaginably advanced and vast, and whose psychology is ultimately, unknowably alien.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rubbernecker *



  






*A medical student with Asperger’s is drawn into a deadly mystery in this unique crime thriller from the CWA Gold Dagger Award–winning author.*

Winner of the 2014 Theakstons Old Peculier Crime Novel of the Year Award, _Rubbernecker _is a gripping thriller about a medical student who begins to suspect that something strange is going on in the cadaver lab.

“The dead can’t speak to us,” Professor Madoc had said. But that was a lie. The body Patrick Fort is examining in anatomy class is trying to tell him all kinds of things. But no one hears what he does, and no one understand when he tries to tell them.

Life is already strange enough for Patrick—being a medical student with Asperger’s Syndrome doesn’t come without its challenges. And that’s before he is faced with solving a possible murder, especially when no one believes a crime has even taken place. Now he must stay out of danger long enough to unravel the mystery. But as Patrick learns one truth from a dead man, he discovers there have been many other lies closer to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Played with Fire: Stieg Larsson's Lost Files and the Hunt for an Assassin*



  






*“A fascinating ‘creative nonfiction’ account of the greatest unsolved mystery in Swedish history.” —Wall Street Journal

“It’s more than just a thrilling book…There’s a lot of evidence that points to an international conspiracy.” —CBS This Morning Saturday

The author of the Millennium novels laid out the clues. Now a journalist is following them.*

When Stieg Larsson died, the author of _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ had been working on a true mystery that out-twisted his Millennium novels: the assassination on February 28, 1986, of Olof Palme, the Swedish prime minister. It was the first time in history that a head of state had been murdered without a clue who’d done it—and on a Stockholm street at point-blank range.

Internationally known for his fictional villains, Larsson was well acquainted with their real-life counterparts and documented extremist activities throughout the world. For years he’d been amassing evidence that linked their terrorist acts to what he called “one of the most astounding murder cases” he’d ever covered. Larsson’s archive was forgotten until journalist Jan Stocklassa was given exclusive access to the author’s secret project.

In _The Man Who Played with Fire_, Stocklassa collects the pieces of Larsson’s true-crime puzzle to follow the trail of intrigue, espionage, and conspiracy begun by one of the world’s most famous thriller writers. Together they set out to solve a mystery that no one else could.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Recoil*



  






*Years after going into hiding, a witness must run from the mob again*
Fred Mathieson was not an ordinary witness against the mob. He was never in the organization, and didn’t testify against gangster Frank Pastor to save his own skin. Mathieson is a lawyer, and took the stand simply from a desire to do the right thing. His conscience destroyed his life, but he built a new one. Now his long-ago testimony is about to put him and his family back in danger. For nearly nine years, Mathieson has been safe in the Witness Security Program, working as an entertainment attorney in California. But Frank Pastor is a few days away from parole, and he has decided to take revenge. By blackmailing a clerk in witness protection, the mobster finds Mathieson’s new name, so the chase will start again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Relentless*



  






*A Native American sheriff chases a gang of bloodthirsty bank robbers
*
Were it not for the copper mine, San Miguel wouldn’t exist. A hardscrabble town hewn out of the Arizona desert, it’s long on sand and short on excitement. For fun its citizens go to Las Vegas twice a month, just after picking up their paychecks. Because most of the miners take their pay in cash, every two weeks more than a million dollars moves through San Miguel’s little bank, watched over by heavy security from the sheriff’s department. This week, the security is not strong enough. A team of shotgun-wielding men burst into the bank. They disable the guards with mace, killing one, and leave with the largest bank haul in Arizona history. Sam Watchman, a Navajo state trooper, is on their trail. But these men aren’t just robbers; they’re psychopaths. Watchman is in for the hunt of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scared Stiff*



  






*A couple’s insurance scam could turn a faked death into a real one, in this witty crime thriller by the Edgar Award–winning author of the Dortmunder novels.*
After more than a decade of skipping out on their debts, Lola and Barry owe a lot of money to the wrong people. To escape the loan sharks, Barry decides it’s time for one of them to die—or at least to pretend to. As the venue for this insurance fraud, they choose Lola’s home country, Guerrera, where death certificates come cheap and government record-keeping is sketchy at best. There is only one problem: _la familia_.
After Barry’s “death,” Lola returns to the US, leaving her husband in the hands of her family as he begins to assume her brother’s identity. But the South-American hospitality of Lola’s relatives soon wears thin as they realize that their lives might be easier if Barry’s death weren’t just an act. Conning an insurance company is tricky enough, but no matter the country, no one is more dangerous than the in-laws.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Plague (A Joe Rush Novel Book 1)*



  






*In the frozen waters of the Arctic, Marine bioterror expert Joe Rush races to save a submarine crew from a lethal threat...

“The pleas for help stopped coming just after five in the morning, Washington time. The Pentagon staffers cleared for handling sensitive messages sat in horror for a moment and then tried other ways to reach the victims. Nothing worked so they called the Director, who phoned me.”*

In the remote, frozen waters of the Arctic Ocean, the high-powered and technically advanced submarine U.S.S. _Montana_ is in peril. Adrift and in flames, the boat—and the entire crew—could be lost. The only team close enough to get to them in time is led by Marine doctor and bio-terror expert Joe Rush.

With only thirty-six hours before the surviving crew perish, Joe and his team must race to rescue the _Montana_ and ensure that the boat doesn’t fall into enemy hands. Because a fast-approaching foreign submarine is already en route, and tensions may explode.

But that’s the least of their troubles. For the surviving sailors are not alone on the sub. Something is trapped with them. Something deadly lethal. Something that plagued mankind long ago, when it devastated the entire world. And the crew of the _Montana_ has unknowingly set it free. Now, Joe and his team must not only find a way to save the _Montana _and her crew, but stop a lethal horror of apocalyptic consequence from being unleashed on all humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Catch a Thief *



  






*The classic mystery that inspired the Academy Award-winning film by Alfred Hitchcock.*

“Le Chat” is a legend. He is a mystery. He is a jewel thief, famous and elusive for being able to swipe anything and get away clean. He is John Robie, retired and living a quiet life, tending his rose garden in the South of France.

But his retirement plans are thrown for a loop when a series of robberies too closely resemble the work of “Le Chat,” and the police start digging into Robie’s past. To keep himself free, and with the help of an equally mysterious young woman, John Robie will have to catch the true thief, before the police catch him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sandblast: A Gripping New Military Thriller (A Task Force Epsilon Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Fans of Vince Flynn and Lee Child rejoice! It’s time for your next action hero….

Lieutenant Faraz Abdallah is willing to do anything for his country, but this time, his ultimate patriot mission will take him into the belly of the beast….and right into the heart of the Taliban….

Written with authentic detail, former foreign correspondent Al Pessin takes the reader on a pulse-pounding adventure, where Faraz learns that in order to defeat the enemy, you have to become your enemy.
*
_The plane carrying the Secretary of Defense is blown out of the sky. The Defense Intelligence Agency greenlights an unprecedented response—Operation: Sandblast._

Pentagon Covert Ops runner Bridget Davenport, must find someone to infiltrate the Taliban, get to the terrorist mastermind, and at all costs stop his plan for an attack more destructive than 9/11. Bridget finds young California-raised Afghan-American Lieutenant Faraz Abdallah. His heritage and military training make him the perfect undercover agent, but no one knows whether he can do the job.

Success depends on Faraz’s ability to fool the Taliban’s top leaders and become a terrorist, while remembering why he’s really there. Bridget believes in him, but it will take everything she has to keep the president and the top brass from pulling the plug . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Brief History of Everyone Who Ever Lived: The Human Story Retold Through Our Genes *



  






*National Book Critics Circle Award—2017 Nonfiction Finalist

“Nothing less than a tour de force—a heady amalgam of science, history, a little bit of anthropology and plenty of nuanced, captivating storytelling.”—The New York Times Book Review, Editor's Choice

A National Geographic Best Book of 2017*

In our unique genomes, every one of us carries the story of our species—births, deaths, disease, war, famine, migration, and a lot of sex. But those stories have always been locked away—until now. Who are our ancestors? Where did they come from? Geneticists have suddenly become historians, and the hard evidence in our DNA has blown the lid off what we thought we knew. Acclaimed science writer Adam Rutherford explains exactly how genomics is completely rewriting the human story—from 100,000 years ago to the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Life of Plants: A Fascinating Account of the Physical, Emotional, and Spiritual Relations Between Plants and Man*



  






*Explore the inner world of plants and its fascinating relation to mankind, as uncovered by the latest discoveries of science. A perennial bestseller.*

In this truly revolutionary and beloved work, drawn from remarkable research, Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird cast light on the rich psychic universe of plants. Now available in a new edition, _The Secret Life of Plants_ explores plants' response to human care and nurturing, their ability to communicate with man, plants' surprising reaction to music, their lie-detection abilities, their creative powers, and much more. Tompkins and Bird's classic book affirms the depth of humanity's relationship with nature and adds special urgency to the cause of protecting the environment that nourishes us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Justice: Crimes, Trials, and Punishments*



  






*Dominick Dunne's mesmerizing tales of justice denied and justice affirmed.*

For more than two decades, _Vanity Fair_ published Dominick Dunne’s brilliant, revelatory chronicles of the most famous crimes, trials, and punishments of our time. Whether writing of Claus von Bülow’s romp through two trials; the Los Angeles media frenzy surrounding O.J. Simpson; the death by fire of multibillionaire banker Edmond Safra; or the Greenwich, Connecticut, murder of Martha Moxley and the indictment—decades later—of Michael Skakel, Dominick Dunne tells it honestly and tells it from his unique perspective. His search for the truth is relentless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Citizen Reporters: S.S. McClure, Ida Tarbell, and the Magazine That That Rewrote America*



  






*A fascinating history of the rise and fall of influential Gilded Age magazine McClure’s and the two unlikely outsiders at its helm—as well as a timely, full-throated defense of investigative journalism in America*

The president of the United States made headlines around the world when he publicly attacked the press, denouncing reporters who threatened his reputation as “muckrakers” and “forces for evil.” The year was 1906, the president was Theodore Roosevelt—and the publication that provoked his fury was _McClure’s_ magazine.

One of the most influential magazines in American history, _McClure’s_ drew over 400,000 readers and published the groundbreaking stories that defined the Gilded Age, including the investigation of Standard Oil that toppled the Rockefeller monopoly. Driving this revolutionary publication were two improbable newcomers united by single-minded ambition. S. S. McClure was an Irish immigrant, who, despite bouts of mania, overthrew his impoverished upbringing and bent the New York media world to his will. His steadying hand and star reporter was Ida Tarbell, a woman who defied gender expectations and became a notoriously fearless journalist.

The scrappy, bold _McClure's _group—Tarbell, McClure, and their reporters Ray Stannard Baker and Lincoln Steffens—cemented investigative journalism’s crucial role in democracy. From reporting on labor unrest and lynching, to their exposés of municipal corruption, their reporting brought their readers face to face with a nation mired in dysfunction. They also introduced Americans to the voices of Willa Cather, Arthur Conan Doyle, Robert Louis Stevenson, Joseph Conrad, and many others.

Tracing _McClure’s_ from its meteoric rise to its spectacularly swift and dramatic combustion, Citizen Reporters is a thrillingly told, deeply researched biography of a powerhouse magazine that forever changed American life. It’s also a timely case study that demonstrates the crucial importance of journalists who are unafraid to speak truth to power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A People's History of American Empire: The American Empire Project, A Graphic Adaptation *



  






*Adapted from the bestselling grassroots history of the United States, the story of America in the world, told in comics form*

Since its landmark publication in 1980, _A People's History of the United States_ has had six new editions, sold more than 1.7 million copies, become required classroom reading throughout the country, and been turned into an acclaimed play. More than a successful book, _A People's History_ triggered a revolution in the way history is told, displacing the official versions with their emphasis on great men in high places to chronicle events as they were lived, from the bottom up.

Now Howard Zinn, historian Paul Buhle, and cartoonist Mike Konopacki have collaborated to retell, in vibrant comics form, a most immediate and relevant chapter of _A People's History_: the centuries-long story of America's actions in the world. Narrated by Zinn, this version opens with the events of 9/11 and then jumps back to explore the cycles of U.S. expansionism from Wounded Knee to Iraq, stopping along the way at World War I, Central America, Vietnam, and the Iranian revolution. The book also follows the story of Zinn, the son of poor Jewish immigrants, from his childhood in the Brooklyn slums to his role as one of America's leading historians.

Shifting from world-shattering events to one family's small revolutions, _A People's History of American Empire_ presents the classic ground-level history of America in a dazzling new form.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Right of the Line: The Role of the RAF in World War Two *



  






Traditionally, the right of the line is the vanguard, the place of honour and greatest danger in battle. In this history of the Royal Air Force during the European War of 1939-45, John Terraine shows how the RAF, which in 1939 was small and inadequate for the task it was called upon to perform had, by the end of the war, taken up its proper position. He describes the build-up to war, the early tests in France and at Dunkirk, the Battle of Britain, the Battle of the Atlantic, the RAF in North Africa and the Mediterranean, the strategic air offensive over Germany and eventual victory in Europe.His best book yet The TimesJohn Terraine is a fine historian but he also believes that history should be exciting and readable The Listener


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lucky Infantryman*



  






Ed Jackel spent just shy of two years serving in the United States Army during World War II. A young man older than most, he went on to do his duty when called. Mr. Jackel was one of many in the generation that truthfully saved the world and made it a much better place for those who would become his children and grandchildren. In Lucky Infantryman, Eddie Jackel spins a wonderful story of great historical significance. This is an account every American should read. In the telling of his time in training for and in going to war, Ed Jackel does not glorify the events, does not politicize. He merely tells a soldier’s story with all the genuineness and grit of growing up in America and being called on to do the seemingly impossible. This narrative is important for the historians of our times and the future. Eddie Jackel, an average American from the Lower East Side, one of many young men from all over the United States, captures the essence and flavor of America in the mid 1940s. To Eddie Jackel, and all the others who served, we say, “Thank you.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Galvanic: 1943 Battle for Tarawa (WW2 Pacific Military History Series)*



  






*Explore the battle for Tarawa in a fascinating new light.*

The war for the Pacific rages on. The US has set their sights on the Tarawa atoll – a small yet vital island which, if captured, would give the Allies a powerful stepping stone into the heart of Japanese waters and the rest of the Gilbert Islands. Through a coordinated assault of carefully planned beach landings, the Marines made their attack on November 20th, 1943 . . . and encountered a resistance so fierce and violent it shook the Allies to the core.

This gripping book provides a day-by-day account of this pivotal campaign, shedding light on a little-known part of the World War 2 conflict. Delving into the initial landing and the brutal struggle to seize the Japanese base of operations on Betio, _Operation Galvanic_ recounts the moments which turned the tide of the campaign and gave the Allies a major victory in the Pacific Theatre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Backhander: 1944 Battle for Cape Gloucester (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 3*



  






*A gripping insight into the war for New Guinea and the operation for Cape Gloucester.*

Determined to capture a pivotal island in their war against the Japanese, the US 1st Marine Division were faced with a challenging task – to land on the fortified peninsula of Cape Gloucester and capture its two vital airfields.

Taking the peninsula and the island of New Britain would give them a vital stepping stone in their campaign to push the Japanese out of New Guinea and the Bismarck Sea. Struggling through difficult terrain and enemy ambushes, the Marines fought their way to the heart of the peninsula and captured the airfields. Offering a fascinating insight into the often-gruesome battles which marked the Pacific Theater, _Operation Backhander _presents a captivating account of the Allies’ struggle against the Japanese army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*End Game Burma, 1945: The Battle at Meikila *



  






When the Burma campaign is discussed, the turning point battles of Imphal and Kohima are most often thought of. However General Bill Slims bold but risky plan to outflank the Japanese on the Irrawaddy at Mandalay deserves far more credit.With the Japanese withdrawing, Slims 14 Army (with two Corps XXXIII and IV) risked a punishing crossing of the mighty Irrawaddy at Mandalay opposed by the main Japanese army. To avoid this is was decided to split 14 Army and send IV Corps on an arduous 300 mile march to seize the town of Meiktila, 85 miles south, a vital rail and road hub and the main Japanese administrative base.Complete secrecy was essential as if the Japanese realized they faced only one Corps rather than two, they might have counter attacked successfully. In this detailed analysis of this crucial maneuver the author describes the plan, the risks, the actions, the seemingly insuperable logistic problems, and the efforts to retain US air support (for which Mountbatten was largely responsible).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Burma Campaign: Disaster Into Triumph, 1942 – 45 (The Yale Library of Military History)*



  






*This history reveals the failures and fortunes of leadership during the WWII campaign into Japanese-occupied Burma: “a thoroughly satisfying experience” (Kirkus).*

Acclaimed historian Frank McLynn tells the story of four larger-than-life Allied commanders whose lives collided in the Burma campaign, one of the most punishing and protracted military adventures of World War II. This vivid account ranges from Britain’s defeat in 1942 through the crucial battles of Imphal and Kohima—known as "the Stalingrad of the East"—and on to ultimate victory in 1945.

Frank McLynn narrative focuses on the interactions and antagonisms of its principal players: William Slim, the brilliant general; Orde Wingate, the idiosyncratic commander of a British force of irregulars; Louis Mountbatten, one of Churchill's favorites, overpromoted to the position of Supreme Commander, S.E. Asia; and Joseph "Vinegar Joe" Stilwell, a hard-line—and openly anlgophobic—U.S. general. With lively portraits of each of these men, McLynn shows how the plans and strategies of generals and politicians were translated into a hideous reality for soldiers on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Assault: Soviet Airborne Forces, 1930–1941 (Savas Beatie Orders of Battle Series)*



  






*An aviation historian explores Russian airborne assault innovations in the decade before WWII using paratrooper memoirs and archival research.*

Through the 1930s, the USSR was pioneering new developments and technologies in airborne assault. The Red Army was conducting mass airborne assault exercises—dropping paratroopers, tanks, and guns from the skies—when no other nation on Earth even had airborne assault troops.

In _Red Assault_, the Russian aviation historian Vladimir Kotelnikov explores these pioneering achievements. He describes the armament, equipment, and military hardware developed for airborne troops, as well as fantastical projects that reflect the unrestrained imagination of the Soviet military’s aviation designers. Kotelnikov offers a detailed account of the aircraft designed for airborne troops, while also describing troop drop exercises and real operations leading up to 1941.

Kotelnikov’s research is drawn from government archives and museum collections, as well as the memoirs of pioneer military paratroopers in the USSR, some of which have never been published before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scratch One Flattop: The First Carrier Air Campaign and the Battle of the Coral Sea *



  






*A study of the historic World War II naval battle, the first involving aircraft carriers and first in which neither warship was in sight of the other.*

By the beginning of May 1942, five months after the Pearl Harbor attack, the US Navy was ready to challenge the Japanese moves in the South Pacific. When the Japanese sent troops to New Guinea and the Solomon Islands, the Americans sent the carriers _Lexington_ and _Yorktown_ to counter the move, setting the stage for the Battle of the Coral Sea . . .

In this book,historian Robert C. Stern analyzes the Battle of the Coral Sea, the first major fleet engagement where the warships were never in sight of each other. Unlike the Battle of Midway, the Battle of the Coral Sea has received remarkably little study. Stern covers not only the action of the ships and their air groups but also describes the impact of this pivotal engagement. His analysis looks at the short-term impact as well as the long-term implications, including the installation of inert gas fuel-system purging on all American aircraft carriers and the push to integrate sensor systems with fighter direction to better protect against enemy aircraft.

The essential text on the first carrier air campaign, _Scratch One Flattop_ is a landmark study on an overlooked battle in the first months of the United States’ engagement in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Normandy Invasion, June 1944 (Looking Down on War)*



  






*“This book takes an innovative approach to describing the much-trodden territory of the D-Day landings by using a very broad range of aerial photographs.” —The Pegasus Archive*

_The Normandy Invasion_ literally takes a different view of D-Day and just beyond, showing the well-known events using aerial photos. This is what anxiously waiting senior officers knew about progress in the early hours of 6 June 1944. The RAF and USAAF imagery used is almost entirely from long-dormant U.S. Department of Defense intelligence files.

Examining the invasion scene beach-by-beach, the eyes of a trained, experienced photo interpreter uncover details a layman would certainly miss. This overview of Normandy landings and subsequent combat shows the scope and sweep of battle and helps explain why some objectives were reached, why some units forged ahead where others were stalled. We see the beaches as never before; their width at low tide; the support vessels offshore and equipment moving inland; formidable beach obstacles, and pre-invasion aerial reconnaissance.

Think of this book as an adjunct to all the ground-level photos you have seen of men leaving landing craft or crouching beside sea walls—a different perspective on one of the momentous military actions of the last hundred years. Refer to this book when you read about D-Day and actually see what other authors have written about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Objective Falaise: 8 August 1944–16 August 1944*



  






On the night of 8 August 1944, the First Canadian Army launched Operation Totalize, directing their advance towards Falaise, with the intention of breaking through the German defences south of Caen. In spite of large numbers, they were halted by the 12.SS- Panzer-Division "Hitierjugend", who managed to block the 600 armored vehicles. During one of the German counter-attacks, several Tiger tanks were destroyed, including that of panzer ace, Michael Wittmann, who was killed in the process.The offensive was relaunched a few days later under the name Operation Tractable, the intention this time being to capture the strategically important town of Falaise and close the 'Falaise Pocket', also known as the 'Corridor of Death'.This book provides the reader with a day-by-day account of this forgotten battle, while also acting as a field guide, including maps and both comtemporary and modern photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Walcheren: Operation Infatuate (Battleground Europe) *



  






Describes the fierce campaign, codenamed INFATUATE, mounted in November 1944 to clear the way through to the port of Antwerp. The book describes the extraordinary courage of the Germans who fought to the bitter end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fort Eben Emael 1940 (Battleground Blitzkrieg 1940) *



  






*This WWII battlefield guide offers a detailed history of the Siege of Fort Eben Emael during the Nazi invasion of Belgium—with maps and photos throughout.*

On May 10th, 1940, German forces launched an attack on Fort Eben Emael on the Belgian-Dutch border. The seizure of the fortress stronghold by German Airborne and Special Forces was the dramatic opening shot in the Nazis' devastating Belgian Campaign. Codenamed Operation GRANITE, it involved glider forces in a daring "coup de main" operation achieving total surprise and success.

This comprehensive guide to the Fort Eben Emael battleground offers extensive background information on the fort itself and the significance of the Nazi offensive. A detailed account of the two-day battle is supported by numerous photographs and maps. The simultaneous assaults on key bridges on the Albert Canal are also covered in graphic detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crete: The Airborne Invasion, 1941 (Battleground Mediterranean)*



  






The invasion was launched to round off Hitlers Balkan Campaign against Crete in May 1941. The Island was important to Britains control of the Eastern Mediterranean and Churchill was determined that the Island would be held.The British garrison was largely made up of New Zealand and Australian troops who had been evacuated from Greece, with little more that what they stood up in. On the other hand the German Commander, Kurt Student, had overwhelming air superiority, which negated the Allied naval superiority. But the Germans had almost fatally underestimated the number of Allied troops.While British, New Zealand and Australian soldiers, however, showed what they were capable of, the battle for Crete was eventually won through sheer nerve, the confidence of the German soldier in his superiority and the power of the Luftwaffe. That said, the cost in killed and wounded was such that Hitler would never again contemplate another large airborne operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Objective Saint-Lô: 7 June 1944–18 July 1944*



  






*“A collection of eyewitness accounts of the heavy fighting that took place in this part of France after the Omaha landings . . . excellent and gripping.”—FSAddon*

This book provides a day-by-day account of the forty-two days of fighting from Omaha Beach to Saint-Lô. Follow Lt. Allsup from the beaches at Hill 108 (the “bloody hill”), where he was injured, and Lt. Jones, who was among the first to enter Saint-Lô; a town destroyed by bombs, which was to become the graveyard of hundreds of Normans.

On the opposing side, discover the fate of the fearsome “green devil” paratroopers of General Schimpf and follow in the footsteps of paratroopers Erwin Schmieger and Rudi Frühbeisser, as they defend their armed camp, ensuring that every hedge will only be taken at the highest price.

_Objective Saint-Lô_ takes the reader along the little or unknown routes from the horrors of Omaha Beach to Trvires, La Cambe, Isigny, through the Aure valley to Hill 108, (“Purple Heart Hill”) and Hills 192 and 122. As well as authentic eyewitness testimony, the book also acts as a field guide, including maps and both contemporary and modern photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Imjin and Kapyong Battles: Korea, 1951 (Twentieth-Century Battles)*



  






*An “excellent history” of a massive Communist offensive and the brigades that resisted it (H-War).*

The sacrifice of the British regiment known as the “Glorious Glosters” in defense of the Imjin River line and the hilltop fights of Australian and Canadian battalions in the Kapyong Valley have achieved great renown. Using official and unofficial source material ranging from personal interviews to war diaries, this in-depth study, the first of its kind, seeks to disentangle the mythology surrounding both battles and explain why events unfolded as they did. Based on thorough familiarity with all available sources, many not previously utilized, it sheds new light on fighting “the forgotten war.”

“In Korea, on the night of 22nd April 1951, communist forces unleashed what remains, to this day, their greatest offensive since Zhukov’s storm on Berlin. In the desperate fighting that followed, the key flanks of free world forces were held by one British and one Commonwealth brigade. The former took on a Chinese army; the latter, a Chinese division. Six decades later, an American historian has dismantled the barriers between Australian, British, Canadian, and New Zealand accounts of those whirlwind days to compose the only comparative analysis of the tragedy on the Imjin and the stand at Kapyong.”—Andrew Salmon, _author of Scorched Earth, Black Snow: Britain and Australia in the Korean War, 1950_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hue 1968: A Turning Point of the American War in Vietnam*



  






*New York Times Bestseller

A Los Angeles Times Book Prize Finalist in History

Winner of the 2018 Marine Corps Heritage Foundation Greene Award for a distinguished work of nonfiction

"An extraordinary feat of journalism . . . full of emotion and color."—Karl Marlantes, Wall Street Journal*

The first battle book from Mark Bowden since his #1 _New York Times_ bestseller _Black Hawk Down_, _Hue 1968_ is the story of the centerpiece of the Tet Offensive and a turning point in the American War in Vietnam.

In the early hours of January 31, 1968, the North Vietnamese launched over one hundred attacks across South Vietnam in what would become known as the Tet Offensive. The lynchpin of Tet was the capture of Hue, Vietnam?s intellectual and cultural capital, by 10,000 National Liberation Front troops who descended from hidden camps and surged across the city of 140,000. Within hours the entire city was in their hands save for two small military outposts. American commanders refused to believe the size and scope of the Front?s presence, ordering small companies of marines against thousands of entrenched enemy troops. After several futile and deadly days, Lieutenant Colonel Ernie Cheatham would finally come up with a strategy to retake the city, block by block and building by building, in some of the most intense urban combat since World War II.

With unprecedented access to war archives in the U.S. and Vietnam and interviews with participants from both sides, Bowden narrates each stage of this crucial battle through multiple viewpoints. Played out over 24 days and ultimately costing 10,000 lives, the Battle of Hue was by far the bloodiest of the entire war. When it ended, the American debate was never again about winning, only about how to leave. _Hue 1968_ is a gripping and moving account of this pivotal moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tiger Force: A True Story of Men and War*



  






At the outset of the Vietnam War, the Army created an experimental fighting unit that became known as "Tiger Force." The Tigers were to be made up of the cream of the crop-the very best and bravest soldiers the American military could offer. They would be given a long leash, allowed to operate in the field with less supervision. Their mission was to seek out enemy compounds and hiding places so that bombing runs could be accurately targeted. They were to go where no troops had gone, to become one with the jungle, to leave themselves behind and get deep inside the enemy's mind.

The experiment went terribly wrong.

What happened during the seven months Tiger Force descended into the abyss is the stuff of nightmares. Their crimes were uncountable, their madness beyond imagination-so much so that for almost four decades, the story of Tiger Force was covered up under orders that stretched all the way to the White House. Records were scrubbed, documents were destroyed, men were told to say nothing.But one person didn't follow orders.

The product of years of investigative reporting, interviews around the world, and the discovery of an astonishing array of classified information, Tiger Force is a masterpiece of journalism. Winners of the Pulitzer Prize for their Tiger Force reporting, Michael Sallah and Mitch Weiss have uncovered the last great secret of the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Avro Type 698 Vulcan: The Secrets Behind its Design and Development*



  






The Avro Vulcan was the last V Bomber to see active service in its primary role during the Falklands conflict. It is the most popular of the three and one aircraft has recently become airborne again after a long period of rejuvenation. It has always been a major attraction at air shows throughout the world, attracting crowds who delight in its unique delta-wing shape and amazing maneuverability.The book examines the origins of the design, the prototypes and experimental aircraft, and goes on to explain the modifications that were made to the last of the breed.A leading member of the Avro Historical Society, the author has discovered many photographs and experimental design plans in their archives which are here published for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Portal Zero (Apocalypse Gate Book 1)*



  






*Where were you when the lights went out and the monsters came?*

In the near future, a government experiment out of control opens gateways to other worlds and dimensions all over planet Earth, plunging everyday people into a nightmare of grim survival against the horrific and bizarre...

*Portal Zero. The beginning of the end.*


In Colorado Springs, CO, young family-man *Arthur* can't find his wife and young sons when all electronics and vehicles in the city are disabled. But the EMP is the least of his worries. When the city quickly turns to looting and anarchy, he sees much darker dangers in the shadows with glowing blue eyes...
In Geneva, Switzerland, *Chad* is a naive cameraman working for a news network filming the opening of _Portal Zero_, mankind's first experiment with 'Dimension Drive'--an attempt at inter-space travel. Barely out of his internship, Chad is forced to survive the terrifying creatures that emerge from the gateway when everything goes wrong. When the slaughter in the deep-underground lab begins, how will he survive, trapped and isolated from the surface?
Meanwhile, in Zion National Park, UT, *Megan* is a fit and self-made woman on vacation with her boyfriend when a mysterious thunderclap kills all of the electronics in the park. When a strange, golden obelisk appears in the middle of the park, a mysterious and unseen force begins transforming the tourists around her.
*Harvey* is an alcoholic, disgraced police officer in Las Vegas, NV, recently imprisoned after failing at his spree of vigilante justice on the unpunished. But when the city's power fails and the precinct over his cell is breached by an army of nightmares, it seems that Hell itself is invading the _city of sin_, and the Strip is burning.
*Kayleen* is a young college student and art major at PSU in Portland, OR. She doesn't really care about much more than Veganism and the boy she secretly has a crush on. But when a weird, alien environment follows an EMP-induced city-wide blackout one night while she's at an off-campus party, what will Kayleen find out about her values when everyone's focus turns to survival?
*Tommy and Jody* are two young children in Flagstaff, AZ, living with their mom and dad and enjoying a stable childhood, when a town-wide power outage becomes a call for concern when it's not fixed by the next morning. When the family hears the police fighting against invading monsters in the business district nearby, and they are all forced to evacuate their home because of a spreading wildfire, the children have no idea that their lives are about to change forever...

In a year much sooner than you think, while scientists and politicians argue about global warming and lack of resources, the United Nations has reorganized itself into the UEA, the first serious attempt at a world government. “Dimension Drive” is being developed for wormhole-based space travel in Europe by the UEA to expand human civilization into the stars. But the UEA development team responsible for Dim Drive has no idea that they’re about to lose control of the portal they’re trying to harness because of a massive, unforeseen EMP, ushering in _the end of the world as we know it_.

In America, one of the last superpowers holding out against joining the United Earth Alliance, several individuals across the country are going about their lives, unaware that UEA scientists are quietly conducting the first real test of their new _Dimension Drive_ technology that will change everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dreadnought! (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 29)*



  






_Star Empire_ is the Federation's most powerful new weapon -- a dreadnought, first in a class of super-starships -- capable of outgunning a dozen Klingon cruisers, or subduing a galaxy.
On the eve of her maiden voyage, _Star Empire_ is stolen by terrorists who demand a rendezvous with the _Starship Enterprise™_ -- and with Lieutenant Piper, stationed aboard Kirk's ship on her first training cruise. Now Piper must discover why her friends from Starfleet are among the terrorists...and why they insist the ship was stolen not to attack the Federation -- but to save it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The IDIC Epidemic (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 3 *



  






*The Idic Epidemic*
I.D.I.C -- Infinite Diversity in Infinite Combination. More than just a simple credo, for those of the planet Vulcan it is the cornerstone of their philosophy.
Now, on the Vulcan Science Colony Nisus, that credo of tolerance is being being put to its sternest test. For here, on a planet where Vulcan, human, Klingon, and countless other races live and work side by side, a deadly plague whose origins has sprung up. A plague whose origins are somehow rooted in the concept of I.D.I.C. itself. A plague that threatens to tear down that centuries-old maxim and replace it with an even older concept.
Interstellar War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vulcan's Glory: The Original Series: Vulcan's Glory (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 44) *



  






Here is a very special STAR TREK® novel -- from the woman consistently voted by the fans as their favorite writer from the original STAR TREK television series!
D.C. Fontana, writer of such classic STAR TREK episodes as "Journey to Babel" and "This Side of Paradise," here brings us the never-before-told story of a very young Mr. Spock, on his first mission aboard the U.S.S. _Enterprise._ You'll also meet Captain Christopher Pike and his enigmatic first officer "Number One" (previously seen only in the original STAR TREK pilot "The Cage"), as well as the ship's brand new engineering officer, Montgomery Scott.
Vulcan's Glory is the tale of Spock's struggle to reconcile his many obligations -- those forced on him by his Vulcan heritage, and those chosen by him upon his enlistment in Starfleet -- to balance the wishes of others against the desires of his own heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Latter Fire (Star Trek: The Original Series) *



  






An all-new novel from _New York Times _bestselling author James Swallow set in the popular universe of _Star Trek: The Original Series_!

The five-year mission of the _Starship Enterprise_ has brought the vessel and her crew to the forefront of an important first contact situation. Under the command of Captain James T. Kirk, the ship is heading to the planet Syhaar Prime in the Beta Quadrant—the home world of an alien civilization preparing to take its first steps on to the galactic stage. One year earlier, the _Enterprise _came across a badly damaged Syhaari explorer vessel drifting in deep space. In collaboration with the explorer’s captain, Kirk and his crew were able to restore the ship to full function and send it on its way. And now, as the Syhaari display rapid technological advances made over the past year, hard questions must be asked. Did the _Enterprise _crew leak advanced technology or information to the Syhaari during their first encounter, in total violation of the Prime Directive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Losing the Peace (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *



  






Fortune has smiled on Lieutenant Jasminder Choudhury, chief of security on the _U.S.S Enterprise._™ She has survived. But her homeworld, Deneva, one of the planets targeted in the massive Borg invasion, has not. The entire surface has been wiped clean of _every_thing, killing anyone who did not evacuate and rendering the planet uninhabitable. Choudhury is left to wonder whether her family was one of the displaced. Or are they all gone forever?

The _Enterprise _is just one ship, and Jasminder Choudhury is just one officer, yet her story is being repeated over and over across the galaxy. Hundreds of thousands of displaced persons haunt the space ways, seeking comfort, looking for someplace safe, somewhere, anywhere to find solace. Captain Jean-Luc Picard is ordered to do everything he can to rescue and if need be to recover the lost souls from the Borg invasion.

For the first time in generations, citizens of the Federation know want, uncertainty, and fear. Bloodied yet unbowed, the Federation now stands on the edge of a precipice. The captain of the _Enterprise_ finds himself in the unenviable position of wondering whether it is true that those who can win a war well can rarely make a good peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Voyager: Unworthy *



  






Freed with a thought, the greatest menace to humanity, the Borg, are gone, absorbed into the Caeliar gestalt. But are they? Can this deadly menace that has hovered over humanity for decades truly be gone? Might some shadow of the Caeliar remain? The Federation decides that they have to know, and Starfleet is ordered to find out.

The _Starship Voyager_ leads a fleet into a region of space that has lived in fear of instant annihilation for generations: the Delta quadrant, home of the Borg. Afsarah Eden -- the new captain of _Voyager -- _is charged with getting answers, to reach out to possible allies and resolve old enmities in the Delta quadrant.

The perfection that was given to the Borg was withheld from Seven of Nine. Left behind, she is living a twilight existence -- neither Borg nor human -- and slowly going mad. The whispers of the Collective, comforting murmurs she has always known, are replaced with a voice deep within her that keeps insisting she is Annika Hansen. Chakotay, the former captain of _Voyager,_ offers to help Seven rendezvous with the ships that Starfleet Command has sent into the Delta quadrant, the probable destination of the mysterious Caeliar.

These are not the friendly stars of the Federation; the unknown and the unexpected are the everyday.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rising Son (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *



  






Months ago, young Jake Sisko came upon a mysterious prophecy in the ruins of B'hala, one that told of a Son destined to enter the Celestial Temple of the Prophets and return home with a lost Herald. Certain that the ancient text was intended for him, Jake entered the wormhole to bring back his father, Captain Benjamin Sisko -- missing since his final, fateful confrontation with Gul Dukat in the Fire Caves of Bajor. But Jake's quest has failed. Or so he believes.
Flung across the galaxy by a power beyond his understanding, Jake is rescued by a strange ship with an even stranger alien crew. Joining them on a voyage unlike any he has ever experienced, Jake learns that his search for the truth will lead him to find the last thing he ever expected, and to discoveries far beyond his wildest imaginings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Broken Bow (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 1)*



  






The thrilling premier of an all-new Star Trek® saga—plus, as a special bonus, a look behind the scenes of the hit TV series!

Before Janeway and Sisko, before Picard and Kirk...

It Is the twenty-second century...and the dawn of mankind's boldest adventure. Thanks to the amazing breakthroughs in warp technology, an era of true Interstellar exploration is about to begin, and a whole new universe, full of astounding wonders and unparalleled dangers, has just opened up for humanity.
Someone has to lead the way, and that someone is Capt. Jonathan Archer of the first _Starship Enterprise™,_ NX-01. Archer and his crew, including Vulcan SubCommander T'Pol and the enigmatic Dr. Phlox, will face challenges previously unimagined as they truly go _where no man has gone before™._
But they must also survive first contact with a fearsome extraterrestrial race known only as the Klingons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Darkness, Take My Hand (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 2)*



  






Master of new noir Dennis Lehane magnificently evokes the dignity and savagery of working-class Boston in _Darkness, Take My Hand_, a terrifying tale of redemption.

Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro’s latest client is a prominent Boston psychiatrist, running scared from a vengeful Irish mob. The private investigators know about cold-blooded retribution. Born and bred on the mean streets of blue-collar Dorchester, they’ve seen the darkness that lives in the hearts of the unfortunate.

But an evil for which even they are unprepared is about to strike, as secrets that have long lain dormant erupt, setting off a chain of violent murders that will stain everything – including the truth.

With razor-sharp dialogue and penetrating prose, _Darkness, Take My Hand _is another superior crime novel from the author of _Mystic River; Gone, Baby, Gone; _and _Shutter Island_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sanction: An explosive, twisting espionage thriller (Holm & da Silva Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*A bullet in the right place can change the world…*
*Rebecca da Silva*, former crack sniper in the British Special Forces stationed in Afghanistan, is languishing in a dead-end job.

*Stephen Holm*, an intelligence analyst, gambles his position upon the capture of the ruthless *Taher*, a terrorist so elusive that MI5 are not convinced he exists.

But then a deadly terror attack in Tunisia changes everything, setting them on two interconnected paths, one born of revenge, the other of obsession. How do you stop a terrorist you can’t find? Their discoveries, and fight for survival, will go to the very heart of power… To the White House.

*An addictive espionage thriller by the bestselling author of the DI Charlotte Savage series, perfect for fans of James Deegan, Mark Greaney and James Swallow.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Target (Holm & da Silva Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*One man’s truth. A nation’s downfall.*
Speedbird 117, a Boeing 787 flight to New York, takes off like any other flight from Heathrow. Except this plane will never reach its destination. The cause? *Taher*, an utterly ruthless terrorist with a score to settle.

With the country’s Secret Service on red alert, senior analyst *Stephen Holm* is given an ultimatum: find Taher, confiscate his devastating surface-to-air missiles and bring him to justice, or witness his nation’s descent into disaster.

*Rebecca da Silva*, meanwhile, accepts a seemingly routine job in the Philippines for a wealthy businessman. Little does she know that this will set a course in motion that she is unable to stop, a course that leads, inevitably, to Taher.

With time running out, Holm and da Silva must work together: failure is not an option.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Less Dead *



  






*In this shocking new thriller from the author of the "blazingly intense" Reese Witherspoon book club pick and national bestseller Conviction, a woman in crisis finds herself on the hunt for her own mother's murderer (A. J. Finn).*

_She thought she was finding her birth mother.
Now she's searching for a killer._

Dr. Margo Dunlop is at a crossroads. Her adoptive mom just passed away, and Margo misses her so much she can't begin to empty the house-or, it seems, get her brother on the phone. Not to mention she's newly single, secretly pregnant, and worried about her best friend's dangerous relationship. In an effort to cheer herself up she goes in search of her birth mother. Instead she finds Nikki, her mother's sister. Aunt Nikki isn't what Margo expects, and she brings upsetting news: Margo's mother is dead. Worse, she was murdered years ago, and her killer is still at large-and sending Nikki threatening letters.

Margo is torn. Should she stay out of this mess, or try to find justice? But then Margo receives a letter, too. Someone out there has been waiting and watching, and in Margo sees the spitting image of her mother...

Darkly funny and deeply affecting, _The Less Dead_ is a sharply modern new thriller from the bestselling author of _Conviction,_ and a surprisingly moving story of daughters and mothers, secrets and choices, and how the search for the truth-and a long-hidden killer-will lead one woman to find herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Quantum Kill (Harry Bauer Book 4)*



  






Harry Bauer is a professional assassin. He is employed by Cobra, a shadow agency that provides certain, select Western governments with total deniability, while taking out the trash. Bauer is very good at what he does. In fact, he’s the best.

So when the brigadier, his overall boss, tells Bauer to go to Canada, pick up a woman and escort her to DC, he is understandably pissed: He eliminates bad guys, he’s not a nursemaid.

But when a few hours into the job the CIA send a highly professional hit squad to take out his charge, Diana, Harry begins to realize there is more to the job than babysitting. And when every attempt to get information about her is stonewalled, both by Diana and Cobra, he knows he has been put in the middle of something big, and dark.

It was supposed to be a simple escort, Calgary to DC, but it ends up taking Bauer and Diana across the Atlantic to the Azores, to Cadiz and beyond, before he discovers the terrifying truth, and does what he has to do, what he does best…

Take out the trash.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*There Was a Little Girl: The Real Story of My Mother and Me*



  






*The perfect gift for Brooke Shields fans, There Was a Little Girl explores Brooke's relationship with her unforgettable mother, Teri, in this extraordinary, heartfelt memoir that became a New York Times bestseller. *

Brooke Shields never had what anyone would consider an ordinary life. She was raised by her Newark-tough single mom, Teri, a woman who loved the world of show business and was often a media sensation all by herself. Brooke's iconic modeling career began by chance when she was only eleven months old, and Teri's skills as both Brooke's mother and her manager were formidable. But in private she was troubled and drank heavily.

As Brooke became an adult the pair made choices and sacrifices that would affect their relationship forever. And when Brooke’s own daughters were born she found that her experience as a mother was shaped in every way by the woman who raised her. But despite the many ups and downs, Brooke was by Teri’s side when she died in 2012, a loving daughter until the end.

Only Brooke knows the truth of the remarkable, difficult, complicated woman who was her mother. And now, in an honest, open memoir about her life growing up, Brooke will reveal stories and feelings that are relatable to anyone who has been a mother or daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Reivers: The Story of the Border Reivers *



  






*An “exciting and dramatic” history of the raiders who ruled the lawless Anglo-Scottish borderlands for over a century (Cumberland News).*

Nowhere else in Britain in the modern era, or indeed in Europe, did civil order break down over such a wide area, or for such a long time, as on the border country between Scotland and England. For more than a century, the hoofbeats of countless raiding parties drummed over the border. From Dumfriesshire to the high wastes of East Cumbria, from Roxburghshire to Redesdale, from the lonely valley of Liddesdale to the fortress city of Carlisle, swords and spears spoke while the law remained silent. Fierce family loyalty counted for everything, while the rules of nationality counted for nothing. The whole range of the Cheviot Hills, its watershed ridges and the river valleys that flowed out of them, became the landscape of larceny while Maxwells, Grahams, Fenwicks, Carletons, Armstrongs, and Elliots rode hard and often for plunder.

These were the Riding Times and in modern European history, they have no parallel. This book tells the remarkable story of the Reivers and how they made the Borders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fight Like the Devil: The First Day at Gettysburg, July 1, 1863 (Emerging Civil War Series) *



  






Do not bring on a general engagement, Confederate General Robert E. Lee warned his commanders. The Army of Northern Virginia, slicing its way through south-central Pennsylvania, was too spread out, too vulnerable, for a full-scale engagement with its old nemesis, the Army of the Potomac. Too much was riding on this latest Confederate invasion of the North. Too much was at stake.

As Confederate forces groped their way through the mountain passes, a chance encounter with Federal cavalry on the outskirts of a small Pennsylvania crossroads town triggered a series of events that quickly escalated beyond Lee’s—or anyone’s—control. Waves of soldiers materialized on both sides in a constantly shifting jigsaw of combat. “You will have to fight like the devil . . .” one Union cavalryman predicted.

The costliest battle in the history of the North American continent had begun.

July 1, 1863 remains the most overlooked phase of the battle of Gettysburg, yet it set the stage for all the fateful events that followed.

Bringing decades of familiarity to the discussion, historians Chris Mackowski and Daniel T. Davis, in their always-engaging style, recount the action of that first day of battle and explore the profound implications in Fight Like the Devil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bushwhacking on a Grand Scale: The Battle of Chickamauga, September 18-20, 1863 (Emerging Civil War Series) *



  






"The battle of Chickamauga brought an early fall to the Georgia countryside in 1863, where men fell like autumn leaves in some of the heaviest fighting of the war. The battlefield consisted of a nearly impenetrable, vine-choked forest around Chickamauga Creek. Unable to see beyond their immediate surroundings, officers found it impossible to exercise effective command, and the engagement deteriorated into what many participants later called “a soldier’s battle.” It was, explained Union General John Turchin, “Bushwhacking on a Grand Scale.”

The stakes were high: control of Chattanooga, “the Gateway City” to the Deep South. The two-day battle of Chickamauga was the only major victory of the war for the ill-starred Confederate Army of Tennessee, which managed to break through on the second day and drive the Union army off the field in a wild rout. The victory, however, left a legacy of dashed hopes for Braxton Bragg and his Confederate army. Ironically, Bragg won the costly victory but lost the city, while Union commander William Rosecrans lost the battle but somehow managed to hold the city which President Lincoln considered as important as the Confederate capital of Richmond. Despite its importance, however, Chickamauga has been largely overlooked and is rife with myths and misunderstandings.

Author William Lee White has spent most of his life on the Chickamauga battlefield, taking thousands of visitors through the wooded landscape and telling the story of the bloodiest engagement in the Western Theater. Bushwhacking on a Grand Scale describes the tragic events of Chickamauga, but also includes many insights about often-neglected aspects of the fighting that White has gained from his many years studying the battle and exploring its scenic landscape.

Bushwhacking on a Grand Scale can be enjoyed in the comfort of one’s favorite armchair or as a battlefield guide. It is part of the new Emerging Civil War Series, which offers compelling, easy-to-read overviews of some of the Civil War’s most important stories. The masterful storytelling is richly enhanced with more than one hundred photos, illustrations, and maps."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rather Die Fighting: A Memoir of World War II*



  






Frank Blaichman was sixteen years old when the war broke out. In 1942, the killings began in Poland. With his family and friends decimated by the roundups, Blaichman decided that he would rather die fighting; he set off for the forest to find the underground bunkers of Jews who had already escaped. Together they formed a partisan force dedicated to fighting the Germans. This is a harrowing, utterly moving memoir of a young Polish Jew who chose not to go quietly and defied the mighty German war machine during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Every Man a Hero: A Memoir of D-Day, the First Wave at Omaha Beach, and a World at War *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Omaha Beach legend Ray Lambert's unforgettable firsthand account of D-Day—read the astonishing true story celebrated by Tom Brokaw, CBS This Morning, NPR, and the President.*

Seventy-five years ago, he hit Omaha Beach with the first wave. Now Ray Lambert, ninety-eight years old, delivers one of the most remarkable memoirs of our time, a tour-de-force of remembrance evoking his role as a decorated World War II medic who risked his life to save the heroes of D-Day.

At five a.m. on June 6, 1944, U.S. Army Staff Sergeant Ray Lambert worked his way through a throng of nervous soldiers to a wind-swept deck on a troopship off the coast of Normandy, France. A familiar voice cut through the wind and rumble of the ship’s engines. “Ray!” called his brother, Bill. Ray, head of a medical team for the First Division’s famed 16th Infantry Regiment, had already won a silver star in 1943 for running through German lines to rescue trapped men, one of countless rescues he’d made in North Africa and Sicily.

“This is going to be the worst yet,” Ray told his brother, who served alongside him throughout the war.

“If I don’t make it,” said Bill, “take care of my family.”

“I will,” said Ray. He thought about his wife and son–a boy he had yet to see. “Same for me.” The words were barely out of Ray’s mouth when a shout came from below.

_To the landing craft!_

The brothers parted. Their destinies lay ten miles away, on the bloodiest shore of Normandy, a plot of Omaha Beach ironically code named “Easy Red.”

Less than five hours later, after saving dozens of lives and being wounded at least three separate times, Ray would lose consciousness in the shallow water of the beach under heavy fire. He would wake on the deck of a landing ship to find his battered brother clinging to life next to him.

_Every Man a Hero_ is the unforgettable story not only of what happened in the incredible and desperate hours on Omaha Beach, but of the bravery and courage that preceded them, throughout the Second World War—from the sands of Africa, through the treacherous mountain passes of Sicily, and beyond to the greatest military victory the world has ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Buffaloes over Singapore: RAF, RAAF, RNZAF and Dutch Brester Fighters in Action Over Malaya and the East Indies 1941–1942*



  






*This WWII history recounts how RAF pilots, outgunned by superior Japanese aircraft, nevertheless flew and fought their way to victory.*

In 1940, the Royal Air Force Purchasing Commission acquired more than 100 Brewster B-339 Buffalo fighter planes from the US. But when the aircraft were deemed below par for service in the UK, the vast majority were diverted for use in the Far East, where it was believed they would be superior to any Japanese aircraft encountered should hostilities break out there. This assessment was to prove tragically mistaken.

When war erupted in the Pacific, the Japanese Air Forces proved vastly superior in nearly all aspects. Compounding their advantage was the fact that many of the Japanese fighter pilots were veterans of the war against China. By contrast, most of the young British, New Zealand, and Australian pilots who flew the Buffalo on operations in Malaya and in Singapore were little more than trainees.

Yet these fledgling fighter pilots achieved much greater success than could have been anticipated. Buffaloes Over Singapore tells their story in vivid detail, complete with previously unpublished source material and wartime photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Messerschmitt Bf 109: The Early Years–Poland, the Fall of France and the Battle of Britain (Air War Archive) *



  






The most iconic German aircraft of the Second World War, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was the Luftwaffes principal fighter from 1939 until 1942 when the superior Focke-Wulf Fw 190 came into greater prominence. The Bf 109 served in every theater of the war, particularly in the invasion of France and the Low Countries, the Battle of Britain and the invasion of the Soviet Union, the Mediterranean and with Rommel in North Africa. In the later years of the war, the Bf 109 fought with success in the defense of Germany against the Allied bombers. The Bf 109 was the most produced fighter aircraft in history and more aerial kills were made with this fighter than any other aircraft. In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the operations of this famous aircraft in the early part of the Second World War are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blowback: America's Recruitment of Nazis and Its Destructive Impact on Our Domestic and Foreign Policy (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 4) *



  






*A searing account of a dark “chapter in U.S. Cold War history . . . to help the anti-Soviet aims of American intelligence and national security agencies” (Library Journal).*

Even before the final shots of World War II were fired, another war began—a cold war that pitted the United States against its former ally, the Soviet Union. As the Soviets consolidated power in Eastern Europe, the CIA scrambled to gain the upper hand against new enemies worldwide. To this end, senior officials at the CIA, National Security Council, and other elements of the emerging US national security state turned to thousands of former Nazis, Waffen Secret Service, and Nazi collaborators for propaganda, psychological warfare, and military operations. Many new recruits were clearly responsible for the deaths of countless innocents as part of Adolph Hitler’s “Final Solution,” yet were whitewashed and claimed to be valuable intelligence assets. Unrepentant mass murderers were secretly accepted into the American fold, their crimes forgotten and forgiven with the willing complicity of the US government.

_Blowback_ is the first thorough, scholarly study of the US government’s extensive recruitment of Nazis and fascist collaborators right after the war. Although others have approached the topic since, Simpson’s book remains the essential starting point. The author demonstrates how this secret policy of collaboration only served to intensify the Cold War and has had lasting detrimental effects on the American government and society that endure to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Good Faith: A History of the Vietnam War Volume 1: 1945–65*



  






_In Good Faith_ is the first of a two-volume, accessible narrative history of America's involvement in Indochina, from the end of World War II to the Fall of Saigon in 1975. The books chart the course of America's engagement with the region, from its initially hesitant support for French Indochina through the advisory missions following the 1954 Geneva Accords, then on to the covert war promoted in the Kennedy years, the escalation to total war in the Johnson era, and finally to the liquidation of the American war under Nixon.

Drawing on the latest research, unavailable to the authors of the classic Vietnam histories, _In Good Faith_ tells the story from the Japanese surrender in 1945 through America's involvement in the French Indochina War and the initial advisory missions that followed. It describes how these missions gradually grew in both scope and scale, and how America became ever more committed to the region, especially following the Gulf of Tonkin incident in 1964, which led to the first bombing missions over North Vietnam. It finishes at the climax of one of those operations, _Rolling Thunder_, and just prior to the first commitment of US ground forces to the war in Vietnam in the spring of 1965. Examining in depth both the events and the key figures of the conflict, this is a definitive new history of American engagement in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 1968 Tet Offensive Battles Of Quang Tri City And Hue [Illustrated Edition]*



  






[Includes 10 maps, 5 illustrations]
“This monograph focuses on the battles of Quang Tri City and Hue that took place during the 1968 Tet offensive. The offensive itself, an all-out effort by Viet Cong and North Vietnamese forces to overrun the major cities of South Vietnam, marked the turning point of the Vietnam War. Although the attacks were costly failures in military terms, they set the United States on a path of disengagement from the war that ultimately led to the fall of Saigon some seven years later.
The battles for the two northernmost provincial capitals in South Vietnam, Quang Tri City and Hue, are particularly worth examining because the enemy regarded them as key objectives, second only to Saigon, the national capital. To a large extent, the success or failure of the offensive depended on what happened there. The battles tell us much about how the enemy prepared for the offensive, why he achieved a high degree of surprise and initial success, and why his attacks ultimately failed. The battle for Quang Tri City, a textbook example of a vertical envelopment, resulted in a quick allied victory. The fight for Hue turned into a slow, grinding campaign of attrition that lasted nearly a month before the enemy was finally defeated. Together, they offer instruction on the strengths and limitations of airmobile warfare and a primer on urban fighting in a counterinsurgency environment, subjects that continue to be a major Army interest throughout the world.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*90 Minutes at Entebbe: The Full Inside Story of the Spectacular Israeli Counterterrorism Strike and the Daring Rescue of 103 Hostages*



  






*The incredible story of an Israeli mission that rescued 103 hostages from a hijacked jetliner.*

On June 27, 1976, Air France Flight 139 was hijacked by terrorists and flown to Entebbe Airport in Uganda. In the following agonizing days, Israeli passengers were singled out and held hostage. A week later on July 4, one hundred Israeli commandos raced 2,500 miles from Israel to Entebbe, landed in the middle of the night, and in a heart-stopping mission that lasted ninety minutes, killed all guerillas and freed 103 hostages.

In captivating detail, Stevenson provides a fast-paced hour-by-hour narration from the hijacking to the final ninety-minute mission. In addition to discussing the incredible rescue itself, Stevenson also covers the political backdrop behind the hijacking, especially Ugandan President Idi Amin’s support for the hijackers, which marked one of the first times a leader of a nation had backed terrorist activities. An illustration of one nation’s undying spirit, heroism, and commitment to its people in the face of threat, Operation Thunderbolt has become a legendary antiterrorist tale.

Although first written in 1976 (and published within weeks of the event), Stevenson’s account presents this act of terrorism in a way that is still relevant in our modern-day political climate. A factual account of what could easily be read as sensational fiction, _90 Minutes at Entebbe_ will inspire, encourage, and instill hope in all readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Service: A Navy SEAL at War *



  






Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell returned from his star-crossed mission in Afghanistan with his bones shattered and his heart broken. So many had given their lives to save him-and he would have readily done the same for them. As he recuperated, he wondered why he and others, from America's founding to today, had been willing to sacrifice everything-including themselves-for the sake of family, nation, and freedom.

In _Service_, we follow Marcus Luttrell to Iraq, where he returns to the battlefield as a member of SEAL Team 5 to help take on the most dangerous city in the world: Ramadi, the capital of war-torn Al Anbar Province. There, in six months of high-intensity urban combat, he would be part of what has been called the greatest victory in the history of U.S. Special Operations forces. We also return to Afghanistan and Operation Redwing, where Luttrell offers powerful new details about his miraculous rescue. Throughout, he reflects on what it really means to take on a higher calling, about the men he's seen lose their lives for their country, and the legacy of those who came and bled before.

A thrilling war story, _Service_ is also a profoundly moving tribute to the warrior brotherhood, to the belief that nobody goes it alone, and no one will be left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ashley's War: The Untold Story of a Team of Women Soldiers on the Special Ops Battlefield *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

From Gayle Tzemach Lemmon, author of the New York Times bestseller The Dressmaker of Khair Khana, comes the story of a unique team of women who answered the call to get as close to the fight as the Army had ever allowed women to be, including one beloved soldier who was killed serving her country’s cause*

In 2010, the Army created Cultural Support Teams, a secret pilot program to insert women alongside Special Operations soldiers battling in Afghanistan. The Army reasoned that women could play a unique role on Special Ops teams: accompanying their male colleagues on raids and, while those soldiers were searching for insurgents, questioning the mothers, sisters, daughters and wives living at the compound. Their presence had a calming effect on enemy households, but more importantly, the CSTs were able to search adult women for weapons and gather crucial intelligence. They could build relationships—_woman to woman_—in ways that male soldiers in an Islamic country never could.

In _Ashley's War_, Gayle Tzemach Lemmon uses on-the-ground reporting and a finely tuned understanding of the complexities of war to tell the story of CST-2, a unit of women hand-picked from the Army to serve in this highly specialized and challenging role. The pioneers of CST-2 proved for the first time, at least to some grizzled Special Operations soldiers, that women might be physically and mentally tough enough to become one of them.

The price of this professional acceptance came in personal loss and social isolation: the only people who really understand the women of CST-2 are each other. At the center of this story is a friendship cemented by "Glee," video games, and the shared perils and seductive powers of up-close combat. At the heart of the team is the tale of a beloved and effective soldier, Ashley White.

Much as she did in her bestselling _The Dressmaker of Khair Khana_, Lemmon transports readers to a world they previously had no idea existed: a community of women called to fulfill the military's mission to "win hearts and minds" and bound together by danger, valor, and determination. _Ashley's War_ is a gripping combat narrative and a moving story of friendship—a book that will change the way readers think about war and the meaning of service.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Flight Girls: A Novel*



  






*A USA TODAY BESTSELLER

A PUBLISHERS WEEKLY BESTSELLER

A WOMAN’S WORLD BEST NEW BOOK

“I read well into the night, unable to stop. The book is unputdownable.”—Debbie Macomber, #1 New York Times bestselling author

“Heart-breaking, validating, exciting.”—Hypable

“Rich historical detail...this saga has it all.”—Woman’s World

Shining a light on a little-known piece of history The Flight Girls is a sweeping portrayal of women’s fearlessness, love, and the power of friendship to make us soar.*

_1941._ Audrey Coltrane has always wanted to fly. It’s why she implored her father to teach her at the little airfield back home in Texas. It’s why she signed up to train military pilots in Hawaii when the war in Europe began. And it’s why she insists she is not interested in any dream-derailing romantic involvements, even with the disarming Lieutenant James Hart, who fast becomes a friend as treasured as the women she flies with. Then one fateful day, she gets caught in the air over Pearl Harbor just as the bombs begin to fall, and suddenly, nowhere feels safe.

To make everything she’s lost count for something, Audrey joins the Women Airforce Service Pilots program. The bonds she forms with her fellow pilots reignite a spark of hope in the face war, and—when James goes missing in action—give Audrey the strength to cross the front lines and fight not only for her country, but for the love she holds so dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Magic Strings of Frankie Presto: A Novel*



  






Mitch Albom creates his most unforgettable fictional character—Frankie Presto, the greatest guitarist to ever walk the earth—in this magical novel about the bands we join in life and the power of talent to change our lives.

In his most stunning novel yet, the voice of Music narrates the tale of its most beloved disciple, young Frankie Presto, a war orphan raised by a blind music teacher in a small Spanish town. At nine years old, Frankie is sent to America in the bottom of a boat. His only possession is an old guitar and six precious strings.

But Frankie’s talent is touched by the gods, and his amazing journey weaves him through the musical landscape of the 20th century, from classical to jazz to rock and roll, with his stunning talent affecting numerous stars along the way, including Hank Williams, Elvis Presley, Carole King, Wynton Marsalis and even KISS.

Frankie becomes a pop star himself. He makes records. He is adored. But his gift is also his burden, as he realizes, through his music, he can actually affect people’s futures—with one string turning blue whenever a life is altered.

At the height of his popularity, Frankie Presto vanishes. His legend grows. Only decades later, does he reappear—just before his spectacular death—to change one last life.

With its _Forest Gump_-like romp through the music world, _The Magic Strings of Frankie Presto_ is a classic in the making. A lifelong musician himself, Mitch Albom delivers a remarkable novel, infused with the message that “everyone joins a band in this life” and those connections change us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Perfect Little World: A Novel*



  






*Wilson’s ambition alone is exciting. . . . [His] writing has a Houdini-like perfection, wherein no matter how grim the variables, each lovely sentence manages to escape with all its parts intact.” —Boston Globe

The eagerly-anticipated follow-up to the New York Times bestseller The Family Fang—a warm-hearted and moving story about a young woman making a family on her own terms.*

When Isabelle Poole meets Dr. Preston Grind, she’s fresh out of high school, pregnant with her art teacher's baby, and totally on her own. Izzy knows she can be a good mother but without any money or relatives to help, she’s left searching.

Dr. Grind, an awkwardly charming child psychologist, has spent his life studying family, even after tragedy struck his own. Now, with the help of an eccentric billionaire, he has the chance to create a “perfect little world”—to study what would happen when ten children are raised collectively, without knowing who their biological parents are. He calls it The Infinite Family Project and he wants Izzy and her son to join.

This attempt at a utopian ideal starts off promising, but soon the gentle equilibrium among the families disintegrates: unspoken resentments between the couples begin to fester; the project's funding becomes tenuous; and Izzy’s growing feelings for Dr. Grind make her question her participation in this strange experiment in the first place.

Written with the same compassion and charm that won over legions of readers with _The Family Fang_, Kevin Wilson shows us with grace and humor that the best families are the ones we make for ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Visionary Women: How Rachel Carson, Jane Jacobs, Jane Goodall, and Alice Waters Changed Our World *



  






*Winner of The Green Prize for Sustainable Literature

A Finalist for the PEN/Bograd Weld Prize for Biography

Four influential women we thought we knew well—Jane Jacobs, Rachel Carson, Jane Goodall, and Alice Waters—and how they spearheaded the modern progressive movement*

This is the story of four visionaries who profoundly shaped the world we live in today. Together, these women—linked not by friendship or field, but by their choice to break with convention—showed what one person speaking truth to power can do. Jane Jacobs fought for livable cities and strong communities; Rachel Carson warned us about poisoning the environment; Jane Goodall demonstrated the indelible kinship between humans and animals; and Alice Waters urged us to reconsider what and how we eat.

With a keen eye for historical detail, Andrea Barnet traces the arc of each woman’s career and explores how their work collectively changed the course of history. While they hailed from different generations, Carson, Jacobs, Goodall, and Waters found their voices in the early sixties. At a time of enormous upheaval, all four stood as bulwarks against 1950s corporate culture and its war on nature. Consummate outsiders, each prevailed against powerful and mostly male adversaries while also anticipating the disaffections of the emerging counterculture.

All told, their efforts ignited a transformative progressive movement while offering people a new way to think about the world and a more positive way of living in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*#IMomSoHard*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Has it been months since you’ve read a book with actual adult words that had nothing to do with farm animals or superheroes or going potty? Well then, it’s time to take a break. Pour yourself some wine. Put on your comfy pants. All good? Ok, welcome to the party.*

Kristin Hensley and Jen Smedley, the creators of #IMOMSOHARD, know that you probably didn’t get to shower today and that the last thing you need is more advice on how to be a better parent. Instead, they invite you to join their laugh-out-loud, best friend banter on the eighty bajillion ways moms give their all every day—including:

I KEEP IT TOGETHER SO HARD

I BODY AFTER BABY SO HARD

I HIT THE TOWN (AND AM IN BED BY 9:30 P.M.) SO HARD

I BUST MY ASS SO HARD

I KEEP FOOLS ALIVE SO HARD

Come for the laughs, stay for the kinship with two friends who are just getting it right, getting it wrong, and leaning on each other for a laugh at the end of the day. They don’t care if your house is a mess and they won’t judge you if you pee a little when you sneeze. So kick back, relax, and enjoy. You deserve it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Flesh and Blood: A Scarpetta Novel (Kay Scarpetta Book 22) *



  






*In this Kay Scarpetta novel, the master forensic sleuth finds herself in the unsettling pursuit of a serial sniper who leaves no incriminating evidence except fragments of copper. *

It’s Dr. Kay Scarpetta’s birthday, and she’s about to head to Miami for a vacation with Benton Wesley, her FBI profiler husband, when she notices seven pennies on a wall behind their Cambridge house. Is this a kids’ game? If so, why are all of the coins dated 1981 and so shiny they could be newly minted? Her cellphone rings, and Detective Pete Marino tells her there’s been a homicide five minutes away. A high school music teacher has been shot with uncanny precision as he unloaded groceries from his car. No one has heard or seen a thing.

The shots seem impossible, yet they are so perfect they cause instant death. The victims appear to have had nothing in common, and there is no pattern to indicate where the killer will strike next. First New Jersey, then Massachusetts, and then the murky depths off the coast of South Florida, where Scarpetta investigates a shipwreck, looking for answers that only she can discover and analyze. And it is there that she comes face to face with shocking evidence that implicates her techno genius niece, Lucy, Scarpetta’s own flesh and blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Heartless (A Bruno Johnson Thriller Book 7) *



  






*Tough deputy Bruno Johnson can handle violent criminals, but his biggest challenge—his teenage daughter, who's fallen hard for a street thug*

Former LA County Deputy Bruno Johnson is now a bailiff in the courts having stepped down from his role on the Violent Crimes Team to spend more time with his daughter, Olivia. Bruno fears his job decision may have come too late when he gets a frantic call to extricate Olivia from a gunpoint situation in a LA gang-infested neighborhood. His desperation escalates when he realizes Louis Barkow, a stone-cold killer awaiting trial, had orchestrated that deadly tableau.

When Barkow and three other criminals break out of jail and hit the streets, Bruno is plunged back into violent crime mode. Now, the agenda is personal—Olivia has become a pawn in the desperate chase of this sinister murderer.

The walls are caving in on Bruno as violence escalates in his hunt for Barkow and his heart strings are stretched to the breaking point as he struggles to protect his daughter not only from the criminal violence swirling around them, but from Olivia's own impetuous life choices.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Evolution (Jason Bourne Book 15)*



  






*America's most enduring hero, Jason Bourne, returns in a propulsive, fresh story for the Bourne canon that tests old skills--and uncovers new ones.*

After the death of his lover in a mass shooting, secret agent Jason Bourne is convinced that there is more to her murder than it seems. Worse, he believes that Treadstone--the agency that made him who he is, that trained him--is behind the killing. Bourne goes rogue, leaving Treadstone behind and taking on a new mission to infiltrate and expose an anarchist group, Medusa.

But when a congresswoman is assassinated in New York, Bourne is framed for the crime, and he finds himself alone and on the run, hunted by both Treadstone and the tech cabal that had hired him. In his quest to stay one step ahead of his enemies, Bourne teams up with a journalist, Abbey Laurent, to figure out who was behind the frame-up, and to learn as much as he can about the ever-growing threat of the mysterious Medusa group.

As more and more enemies begin to hunt Bourne, it's a race against the clock to discover who led him into a trap...and what their next move may be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Imperfect Strangers*



  






Sandy Kinsolving's once-glittering life hangs by a threat; his future depends on his wife's inheritance and whether or not she's about to throw him out on his ear. What he wouldn't give for a solution to his money and marriage problems.

If this were an Alfred Hitchcock movie, the solution would be obvious. Enter a stranger with wife problems of his own, who offers a violent -- and mutually advantageous -- proposal.

Them in the time it takes to whisper a word, Kinsolving's normal life ends. What radiates like a mirage before him is wealth, security, and freedom. But lurking in the shadows are a brutal murder he cannot prevent, and a madman who stalks his every waking moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shape of Ancient Thought: Comparative Studies in Greek and Indian Philosophies*



  






Spanning thirty years of intensive research, this book proves what many scholars could not explain: that today’s Western world must be considered the product of both Greek and Indian thought—Western and Eastern philosophies.

Thomas McEvilley explores how trade, imperialism, and migration currents allowed cultural philosophies to intermingle freely throughout India, Egypt, Greece, and the ancient Near East. This groundbreaking reference will stir relentless debate among philosophers, art historians, and students.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Irish Brigade: A Pictorial History of the Famed Civil War Fighters*



  






*A Full-Color History for Civil War Enthusiasts, History Buffs, and Anyone Interested in the Saga of the Irish in America!*

The Union’s Irish Brigade, the Civil War’s most famous fighting outfit, built an unusual reputation for dash and gallantry having fought throughout the war, from First Bull Run in 1861 to the Confederate surrender and Appomattox Court House in 1865. Here is the gripping true story, replete with stunning full-color illustrations, of all Irish regiments from Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, and New York serving under the direction of the Brigade’s most famous commander, General Thomas Francis Meagher.

This meticulously researched text features complete and detailed accounts of the Brigade’s battles and skirmishes, from Bull Run to Yorktown to Peach Orchard to Malvern Hill to Antietam to Petersburg—to name a few. This powerful, authoritative volume captures the heart and tireless effort of the heroic men who rescued the Union from defeat time and time again—enthralling reading with authentic accompanying illustrations that will fascinate everyone from the biggest history buffs to the occasional layman interested in the history of Irish-Americans or the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ironclads *



  






The battle between the Confederate ship Merrimac and the Union's Monitor at Hampton Roads, Virginia, on March 9, 1862, introduced the age of the ironclads and ended the dominance of wooden warships forever. This fascinating book shares the behind-the-scenes drama of both the battle and the development of the ships that transformed naval warfare and changed the course of the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lincoln's Admiral: The Civil War Campaigns of David Farragut *



  






This vivid and impeccably researched book details the life and Civil War battles of Admiral David Farragut. It shines a spotlight and shares new details about the admiral's leadership of the mission to recapture the port of New Orleans from the Confederacy - a campaign historians consider one of the most daring in military history.

Farragut is perhaps best known for his order to “Damn the torpedoes.... Full speed ahead." during the Battle of Mobile Bay, which has become a touchstone and rallying cry for the United States Navy.

A sweeping and riveting telling of Farragut's career and campaigns, Lincoln's Admiral offers fascinating insights into the strategy and decisions of one of the greatest military leaders on the Civil War - and of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*South: Scott and Amundsen's Race to the Pole *



  






The race to reach the South Pole for the first time was an unparalleled adventure in the early twentieth century. South, by historian Hunter Stewart, chronicles the competition between two fierce rivals - Robert F. Scott and Roald Amundsen - to secure their place in history as the first man to lead an expedition to the most uninhabitable place on earth. South dramatically tells the story of the quest that is marked by heartbreak, greed, ego, and bravery - not only by Scott and Amundsen but by the courageous crews and financial backers who supported them. The journey to reach the South Pole was truly, as it was later called, "The Heroic Age of Arctic Exploration."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Organization and Order or Battle of Militaries in World War II: Volume VII: Germany's and Imperial Japan's Allies & Puppet States *



  






There are numerous Order of Battle books on the market. So what makes this one so special? Why should one decide on this particular book? Most Order of Battle books usually deal only at the division and corps level of a countrys army. Most higher commands are not covered. This book deals with all the branches of a countrys military, giving a breakdown of all the major echelons of command, from theater down to brigade, under each component (army group, armies, corps, division, and brigade), and the equivalent command for the other military branches are included.

Second, it attempts to give an overall command structure of the countrys military, showing the central headquarters command structure as well as the major components (army groups, armies, corps, etc.).

Third, most Order of Battle books list the commander and their dates of tenure. This one includes those but also lists their next duty assignments or where they went after leaving the post. One can literally trace a general officers career through the upper echelons of command, making this series completely different from all the others on the market.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Work Does Not Set You Free: The forced Labor of Jewish Children under Nazi regime In the Ghettos During the Holocaust *



  






*“Arbeit Macht Frei" (Work Sets You Free). These were the words displayed on the gates of the Nazi concentration camps, as part of the elaborate system of deceptive propaganda aimed at the Jews. In fact, work was far from freeing – it merely postponed death.*

The Germans viewed the Jews as unproductive parasites in their midst, and with their rise to power, they declared certain sectors of the Jewish people as worthless and thus dispensable: anyone over the age of 55 or under the age of 12; sick people and invalids; homosexuals; communists.

Many efforts were made to save those Jewish children who were younger than twelve, and their parents went to extreme measures to keep them safe – disguising them to appear older, using personal connections to smuggle them to safety, faking their ages and offering goods – anything to allow them to survive.

Much has been told about the working adult Jewish population, but little has been revealed of the forced labor imposed on children.

One of the most prominent examples is Lodz Ghetto, which held about 100 workshops where at its peak, an estimated 100,000 Jews worked under forced labor, including 13,000 children.

“Work Does Not Set You Free” tells the story of twenty-five young heroes who were forced to work in the ghettos’ workshops, manufacturing products for the German military, and the German civilian market during World War II, and survived the inferno to recount the stories of many others who did not make it out alive


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Dog Called Hope: A Wounded Warrior and the Service Dog Who Saved Him*



  






_Lone Survivor_ meets _Marley & Me_ in this “inspiring and very moving” (Bear Grylls, host of the hit TV show _Man vs. Wild_) memoir of an extraordinary service dog whose enduring love brought a wounded soldier back to life.

A decade ago, special forces warrior Jason Morgan parachuted into the Central American jungle on an antinarcotics raid. He’d served with the famous Night Stalkers on countless such missions. This one was different. Months later, he regained consciousness in a U.S. military hospital with no memory of how he’d gotten there. The first words he heard were from his surgeon telling him he would never walk again. The determined soldier responded, “Sir, yes, I will.”

After multiple surgeries, unbearable chronic pain, and numerous setbacks, Morgan was finally making progress when his wife left him and their three young sons. He was a single father confined to a wheelchair and tortured by his pain. At this very dark, very low point, Morgan found light: Napal, the black Labrador who would change his life forever.

_A Dog Called Hope_ is the incredible story of a service dog who brought a devastated warrior back from the brink and taught him how to be a true father. It is the story of Napal, who built bridges between his wheelchair-bound battle buddy and the rest of able-bodied humankind. It is the story of Jason, who found life’s true meaning with the help of his faithful companion. Humorous, intensely moving, and uplifting, Jason and Napal’s heartwarming tale will brighten any day and lift every heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pearl: December 7, 1941*



  






What happened at Pearl Harbor?
What really happened?

The Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor is one of those rare moments where, in the space of a few hours, the "hinge of Fate" turned and the course of history was utterly changed. Nearly eight decades later, it has become one of those events which almost everyone knows of, but hardly anyone seems to know about. How—and why—did the Empire of Japan and the United States of America collide on blood and flames that Sunday morning when the sun rose and the bombs fell?

_Pearl: the 7th Day of December 1941_ is the story of how America and Japan, two nations with seemingly little over which to quarrel, let peace slip away, so that on that "day which will live in infamy," more than 350 dive bombers, high-level bombers, torpedo planes, and fighters of the Imperial Japanese Navy did their best to cripple the United States Navy's Pacific Fleet, killing 2,403 American servicemen and civilians, and wounding another 1,178.

It's a story of emperors and presidents, diplomats and politicians, admirals and generals—and it's also the tale of ordinary sailors, soldiers, and airmen, all of whom were overtaken by a rush of events that ultimately overwhelmed them. _Pearl_ shows the real reasons why the America's political and military leaders underestimated Japan's threat against America's security, and why their Japanese counterparts ultimately felt compelled to launch the Pearl Harbor attack.

_Pearl_ offers more than superficial answers, showing how both sides blundered their way through arrogance, over-confidence, racism, bigotry, and old-fashioned human error to arrive at the moment when the Japanese were convinced that there was no alternative to war. Once the battle is joined, _Pearl_ then takes the reader into the heart of the attack, where the fighting men of both nations showed that neither side had a monopoly on heroism, courage, cowardice, or luck, as they fought to protect their nations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U-108 at War (Images of War)*



  






The photos in this book are taken from an unpublished album belonged to a member of the crew of U-boat U-108 during World War II. These good quality photos show every aspect life aboard before, during and after a typical mission into the Atlantic. There are stunning shots of the sinking of Allied shipping and the rescue of their crews (Against Hitlers orders!). Rarely seen below-deck views show just how cramped the living and working conditions were in a submerged craft. Shots from the conning tower in mid-ocean demonstrate the vile sea conditions that the vessels were forced to endure, from gigantic seas to frozen decks and equipment. The comradeship of the close-knit crew is expressed in shots showing how the mens domestic chores were performed in the confined space of these small craft miles from the nearest land. It is most unusual to have such a comprehensive photographic record of a U-boat on active service since so few survived the war intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Total Fishing Manual: 317 Essential Fishing Skills (Field & Stream)*



  






*Make your next fishing trip the best yet with this expert guide to everything the modern fisherman needs to know.*

When it comes to fishing, nobody knows more than the writers and editors at _Field & Stream_ magazine—unless it’s the local guides, prizewinners, and other experts they interviewed for this book. _The Total Fishing Manual_ is chock full of 318 field-tested tools, techniques and tactics, collected and written by the _Field & Stream_ editors and accompanied by amazing photos and handy illustrations. 

GEAR UP
How to pick the best lures, baits, flies, and tackle for every situation and every style of water you plan to fish. Customize your rod and reel to suit your every need. Learn how to customize your gear, get the most out of your boat, and more.

HIT THE WATER
From small streams to major rivers, ponds to big lakes, and bays to the open ocean, hundreds of field-tested strategies will help you catch more fish with or without a boat.

FIND THE FISH
Professional fishing guides from across the country tell you how and where to find lunker bass, trophy walleyes, huge trout, and much more right in your home waters.

SET THE HOOK
Whether you’re bobber fishing for bluegills with the kids or heading out after the muskie of a lifetime, the techniques and tactics in this book will make your trip a success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Revelation Space (The Inhibitor Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*This highly acclaimed first novel in the Revelation Space universe has redefined the space opera with a staggering journey across vast gulfs of time and space to confront the very nature of reality itself . . .*
Nine hundred thousand years ago, something annihilated the Amarantin civilization just as it was on the verge of discovering space flight. Now one scientist, Dan Sylveste, will stop at nothing to solve the Amarantin riddle before ancient history repeats itself. With no other resources at his disposal, Sylveste forges a dangerous alliance with the cyborg crew of the starship Nostalgia for Infinity. But as he closes in on the secret, a killer closes in on him. Because the Amarantin were destroyed for a reason, and if that reason is uncovered, the universe and reality itself could be irrevocably altered . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eric: Discworld: The Unseen University Collection (Discworld series Book 9)*



  






*Eric calls up a demon to grant him three wishes - but what he gets is the Discworld's most incompetent wizard...*

Eric is the Discworld's only demonology hacker. The trouble is, he's not very good at it. All he wants is the usual three wishes: to be immortal, rule the world and have the most beautiful woman fall madly in love with him. The usual stuff.

But what he gets is Rincewind, the Disc's most incompetent wizard, and Rincewind's Luggage (the world's most dangerous travel accessory) into the bargain.

Terry Pratchett's hilarious take on the Faust legend stars many of the Discworld's most popular characters in an outrageous adventure that will leave Eric wishing once more - this time, quite fervently, that he'd never been born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Then She Vanished (A Roland Ford Novel Book 4) *



  






*What if the client who's hired you can't be trusted...and the woman you're looking for doesn't want to be found? With Then She Vanished, three-time Edgar Award winner and New York Times-bestselling author T. Jefferson Parker delivers a new and pulse-pounding thriller.*

Private Investigator Roland Ford has taken a job for a fellow Marine and a rising politician, Dalton Strait. Strait is contending with unexplained bombings of government buildings in his district...but that is not why he hired Ford. Strait's wife, Natalie, has gone missing, leaving behind a cryptic plea for help. Strait has made many enemies during his time in politics--including some of his own family members--all of whom could be looking for revenge. But as Ford digs into the details of a troubled marriage, Natalie's disappearance becomes more and more complicated.

Meanwhile, the bombings in the city intensify, with a mysterious group known only as the Chaos Committee claiming responsibility. Ford soon learns that the seemingly random attacks may be connected to the case he's on--and suddenly, his hunt for a missing woman might decide the fate of an entire city.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fellowship of Fear (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*First in the Edgar Award–winning series “that never disappoints,” featuring the forensic anthropologist known as the Skeleton Detective (The Philadelphia Inquirer).*

When anthropology professor Gideon Oliver is offered a teaching fellowship at US military bases in Germany, Sicily, Spain, and Holland, he wastes no time accepting. Stimulating courses to teach, a decent stipend, all expenses paid, plenty of interesting European travel . . . What’s not to like?

It does not take him long to find out. On his first night, he is forced to fend off two desperate, black‑clad men who have invaded his Heidelberg hotel room with intent to kill. And then there are a few trivial details that the recruiting agency forgot to mention—such as the fact that the two previous holders of the fellowship both met with mysterious ends.

From there, it is all downhill. Gideon finds himself the target in an unfamiliar game for which no one has bothered to give him the rules. What he does have is his own considerable intellect and his remarkable forensic skills. He will need them, for he is playing for some fairly high stakes: the security of Western Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Switcheroo (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 1*



  






The Skeleton Detective is back.

A cold case dating from the 1960s draws forensic anthropologist Gideon Oliver to the Channel Islands decades later to shine a light on the mysterious connection between two men who died there on the same night.

Swapped as young boys by their fathers during the Nazi occupation, wealthy Roddy Carlisle and middle-class George Skinner had some readjusting to do after the war ended—but their lives remained linked through work, trouble with the law, and finally, it would seem, through murder.

Nobody expects that Gideon’s modern-day investigation will turn up fresh bodies. But old bones tell many tales, and the Skeleton Detective has to be at his sharpest to piece together the truth before the body count mounts still higher.

Declared “a series that never disappoints” by the _Philadelphia Inquirer_, the Gideon Oliver mystery series is highly recommended for fans of Agatha Christie and Kathy Reichs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Highlands and Islands Detective Thriller Series - Box Set 1 (Highlands & Islands Detective) *



  






*Join stalwart DI Macleod and his burgeoning new DC McGrath as they look into the darker side of the stunningly scenic and wilder parts of the north of Scotland. From the Black Isle to Lewis, from Mull to Harris and across to the small Isles, the Uists and Barra, this mismatched pairing follow murders, thieves and vengeful victims in an effort to restore tranquillity to the remoter parts of the land.*

Be part of this tale of a surprise partnership amidst the foulest deeds and darkest souls who stalk this peaceful and most beautiful of lands, and you’ll never see the Highlands the same way again.

This box set collection contains the first six books in the Highlands and Islands Detective Thriller series which have already been published as individual books: Water's Edge, The Bothy, The Horror Weekend, The Small Ferry, Dead at Third Man, and The Pirate Club.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rising Sea (NUMA Files Book 15)*



  






*Everywhere, waters are rising--and that's just the beginning of the world's peril unless the NUMA crew can beat the clock in this thrilling #1 New York Times-bestseller from the grand master of adventure.*

An alarming rise in the world's sea levels--much larger than could be accounted for by glacier melt--sends Kurt Austin, Joe Zavala, and the rest of the NUMA scientific team rocketing around the globe in search of answers. What they find at the bottom of the East China Sea, however, is even worse than they imagined: a diabolical plan to upset the Pacific balance of power--and in the process displace as many as a billion people.

A rare alloy unlike anything else on earth, a pair of five-hundred-year-old Japanese talismans, an assassin so violent even the Yakuza has disowned him, an audacious technological breakthrough that will become a very personal nightmare for Kurt Austin - from the shark-filled waters of Asia to the high-tech streets of Tokyo to a forbidden secret island, the NUMA team must risk everything to head off the coming catastrophe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Incoming: A Covert-Ops Suspense Action Novel (Zeb Carter Thrillers Book 7)*



  






*Old enemies don't die. They become more wily.

When faced with an audacious attack on America, Zeb Carter does the unthinkable.
He offers himself as bait.*

Zeb Carter had stopped the greatest terrorist act against his country.

However the ring leader behind its attack, a deadly intelligence chief, was still out there.

That enemy has an audacious plan to ruin the US and destroy the world order.

Zeb Carter and his team are determined to stop him.

However they'll have to offer themselves as bait.

In a hostile country and in a city that has been turned into a giant prison just for them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Wars: The High Republic: Into the Dark*



  






*Long before the First Order, before the Empire, before even The Phantom Menace...Jedi lit the way for the galaxy in The High Republic.*

Padawan Reath Silas is being sent from the cosmopolitan galactic capital of Coruscant to the undeveloped frontier—and he couldn’t be less happy about it. He’d rather stay at the Jedi Temple, studying the archives. But when the ship he’s traveling on is knocked out of hyperspace in a galactic-wide disaster, Reath finds himself at the center of the action.

*The Jedi and their traveling companions find refuge on what appears to be an abandoned space station. But then strange things start happening, leading the Jedi to investigate the truth behind the mysterious station, a truth that could end in tragedy...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Flamingo's Smile: Reflections in Natural History *



  






*"Gould himself is a rare and wonderful animal—a member of the endangered species known as the ruby-throated polymath. . . . [He] is a leading theorist on large-scale patterns in evolution . . . [and] one of the sharpest and most humane thinkers in the sciences." --David Quammen, New York Times Book Review*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wall: Rome's Greatest Frontier*



  






*A “compelling, thought-provoking and entertaining history” of Hadrian’s Wall, one of Britain’s most intriguing landmarks (Herald).*

Hadrian’s Wall is the largest and one of the most enigmatic historical monuments in Britain. Nothing else approaches its vast scale: a land wall running seventy-three miles from east to west and a sea wall stretching at least twenty-six miles down the Cumbrian coast. Many of its forts are as large as Britain’s most formidable medieval castles, and the wide ditch dug to the south of the Wall, the vallum, is larger than any surviving prehistoric earthwork.

Built in a ten-year period by more than thirty thousand soldiers and laborers at the behest of an extraordinary emperor, the Wall consisted of more than twenty-four million stones, giving it a mass greater than all the Egyptian pyramids put together. At least a million people visit Hadrian’s Wall each year, and it has been designated a World Heritage Site.

In this book, based on literary and historical sources as well as the latest archaeological research, Alistair Moffat considers who built the Wall, how it was built, why it was built, and how it affected the native peoples who lived in its mighty shadow. The result is a unique and fascinating insight into one of the wonders of the ancient world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Faded Map: Lost Kingdoms of Scotland*



  






*Dive into Northern Britain’s Dark Ages in “a book which gives a satisfying and convincing account of this little-known part of Scotland’s history” (Undiscovered Scotland).*

Modern communications have driven motorways and pylons through the countryside, dwarfed us with TV and telephone masts, and drastically altered the way in which we move around, see, and understand Scotland. Recent politics and logistics have established borders and jurisdictions which now seem permanent and impervious. _The Faded Map_ looks beyond these to remember a land that was once quiet and green. Alistair Moffat’s “tireless research . . . and commanding knowledge” bring to vivid life the half-forgotten kings and kingdoms of two thousand years ago, from the time of the Romans into the early medieval period (_Scottish Field_).

In this “fascinating” account, Moffat describes the landscape these men and women moved through and writes of a Celtic society which spoke to itself in Old Welsh, where the Sons of Prophesy ruled, and the time when the English kings of Bernicia held sway over vast swathes of what is now Scotland (Alexander McCall Smith, author of _Dream Angus_). Heroes rode out of the mists to challenge them and then join with them, and the faint echo of the din of ancient battles can be heard as he takes the reader on a remarkable journey around a lost Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lost Heirs of the Medieval Crown: The Kings and Queens Who Never Were *



  






*“A fascinating study of the also-rans and almost-made-its of medieval history . . . Beautifully written and well researched, it is an engaging read.” —History . . . The Interesting Bits!*

When William the Conqueror died in 1087, he left the throne of England to William Rufus . . . his second son. The result was an immediate war as Rufus’s elder brother Robert fought to gain the crown he saw as rightfully his; this conflict marked the start of 400 years of bloody disputes as the English monarchy’s line of hereditary succession was bent, twisted and finally broken when the last Plantagenet king, Richard III, fell at Bosworth in 1485.

The Anglo-Norman and Plantagenet dynasties were renowned for their internecine strife, and in _Lost Heirs_ we will unearth the hidden stories of fratricidal brothers, usurping cousins and murderous uncles; the many kings—and the occasional queen—who should have been but never were. History is written by the winners, but every game of thrones has its losers too, and their fascinating stories bring richness and depth to what is a colorful period of history. King John would not have gained the crown had he not murdered his young nephew, who was in line to become England’s first King Arthur; Henry V would never have been at Agincourt had his father not seized the throne by usurping and killing his cousin; and as the rival houses of York and Lancaster fought bloodily over the crown during the Wars of the Roses, life suddenly became very dangerous indeed for a young boy named Edmund.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1781: The Decisive Year of the Revolutionary War*



  






The Treaty of Paris in 1783 formally ended the American Revolutionary War, but it was the pivotal campaigns and battles of 1781 that decided the final outcome. 1781 was one of those rare years in American history when the future of the nation hung by a thread, and only the fortitude, determination, and sacrifice of its leaders and citizenry ensured its survival. By 1781, America had been at war with the world's strongest empire for six years with no end in sight. British troops occupied key coastal cities, from New York to Savannah, and the Royal Navy prowled the waters off the American coast. The remaining Patriot forces hunkered down in the hinterland, giving battle only at opportunities when British columns ventured near. But after several harsh winters, and the failure of the nascent government to adequately supply the troops, the American army was fast approaching the breaking point. The number of Continental soldiers had shrunk to less than 10,000, and the three-year enlistments of many of those remaining were about to expire. Mutinies began to emerge in Continental Army's ranks, and it was only the arrival of French troops that provided a ray of hope for the American cause.
In a shift of strategy given the stalemate between New York and Philadelphia, the British began to prioritize the south. After shattering the American army under Horatio Gates at Camden, South Carolina, the British army under Lord Cornwallis appeared unstoppable, and was poised to regain the Carolinas, Georgia, and Virginia for the Crown. However, when General Nathaniel Greene arrived to take command of Patriot forces in the south, he was able to gradually turn the tables. By dividing his own forces, he forced the British to divide theirs, dissipating their juggernaut and forcing Cornwallis to confront a veritable hydra of resistance.
1781 was a year of battles, as the Patriot Morgan defeated the notorious Tarleton and his Loyal legion at Cowpens. Then Greene suffered defeat at Guilford Courthouse, only to rally his forces and continue to fight on, assisted by such luminaries as Francis Marion, the "Swamp Fox," and "Light Horse Harry" Lee. While luring Cornwallis north, Greene was able to gather new strength and launch a counterattack, until it was Cornwallis who felt compelled to seek succor in Virginia. He marched his main army to Yorktown on the Peninsula, upon which the the combined American and French armies under the command of General Washington, and Admiral DeGrasse's French fleet all converged. On October 19, 1781, Cornwallis surrendered his weary and bloodied army.
In this book, Robert Tonsetic provides a detailed analysis of the key battles and campaigns of 1781, supported by numerous eyewitness accounts from privates to generals in the American, French, and British armies. He also describes the diplomatic efforts underway in Europe during 1781, as well as the Continental Congress's actions to resolve the immense financial, supply, and personnel problems involved in maintaining an effective fighting army in the field. With its focus on the climactic year of the war, 1781 is a valuable addition to the literature on the American Revolution, providing readers with a clearer understanding of how America, just barely, with fortitude and courage, retrieved its independence in the face of great odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orderly and Humane: The Expulsion of the Germans after the Second World War *



  






*The award-winning history of 12 million German-speaking civilians in Europe who were driven from their homes after WWII: “a major achievement” (New Republic).*

Immediately after the Second World War, the victorious Allies authorized the forced relocation of ethnic Germans from their homes across central and southern Europe to Germany. The numbers were almost unimaginable: between 12 and 14 million civilians, most of them women and children. And the losses were horrifying: at least five hundred thousand people, and perhaps many more, died while detained in former concentration camps, locked in trains, or after arriving in Germany malnourished, and homeless.

In this authoritative and objective account, historian R.M. Douglas examines an aspect of European history that few have wished to confront, exploring how the forced migrations were conceived, planned, and executed, and how their legacy reverberates throughout central Europe today. The first comprehensive history of this immense manmade catastrophe, _Orderly and Humane _is an important study of the largest recorded episode of what we now call "ethnic cleansing." It may also be the most significant untold story of the World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Boys: Dramatic and True Life Experiences Over Occupied Europe, 1942—45*



  






*“Expertly researched . . . 20 different narratives in which these heroes venture out night after night on sorties throughout World War II Europe.” —Plane and Pilot *

Three weeks after Stirling air gunner Doug Fry was reported missing over Germany his mother was still clinging to the vain hope that he was alive.

Then a neighbor said she had seen him in the cinema just down the road. The airman and his crew had been filmed for a Bomber Command documentary shortly before they took off from Mildenhall to attack Remscheid. Three hours later four of the crew were killed, but it was another two months after she had also seen the poignant film that widowed mother of eight Winnie Fry knew her nineteen-year-old son, though wounded, was still alive.

Lancaster pilot Victor Wood’s aircraft arrived too early over Gelsenkirchen when the target was shrouded in darkness and the Main Force was miles behind. His 12 Squadron bomber was suddenly struck with terrifying force by flak and turned upside-down. An engine was on fire, the unconscious mid-upper gunner, slumped in his turret, was being sprayed with petrol and their bomb-load had been struck by shrapnel. Could Vic Wood get his crew back to base safely?

These are just two of twenty dramatic Bomber Command stories in _Bomber Boys_.

Night after night, the young men, some just out of school, went off on sorties, having pushed to the back of their minds the unpalatable awareness that they might never see another dawn. If death did not find them on the first few terrifying sorties they grew up very quickly in order to fight another day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Colossus: Bletchley Park's Greatest Secret*



  






In 1940, almost a year after the outbreak of World War II, Allied radio operators at an interception station in South London began picking up messages in a strange new code. Using science, math, innovation, and improvisation, Bletchley Park code breakers worked furiously to invent a machine to decipher what turned out to be the secrets of Nazi high command. It was called Colossus. What these code breakers didn't realize was that they had fashioned the world's first true computer. When the war ended, this incredible invention was dismantled and hidden away for almost 50 years. Paul Gannon has pieced together the tremendous story of what is now recognized as the greatest secret of Bletchley Park.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The War in the Mediterranean*



  






Much has been written about the conduct of the land battles and the commanders who faced each other yet, as the main protagonists realised at the time, success or failure rested on the effectiveness of their seaborne supply chain. Control of the Mediterranean was therefore absolutely crucial. In the final analysis it was the Allies' ability to dominate the Mediterranean that bought them victory but there is no denying that it was a 'damned close run thing'. In this authoritative study, Bernard Ireland brings a fresh clarity to the complexities and factors at play during this critical period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pointe du Hoc, 1944 (Battleground Normandy)*



  






The attack by Rudders Rangers on Pointe du Hoc, as one of the opening acts of D Day, is without doubt an epic of military history. As a result of Montgomerys upscaling of the invasion General Bradleys First US Army had to deal with a dangerous coastal gun battery that would dominate the approaches to both Omaha and Utah Beaches. When the plan to climb the defended cliff and put the guns out of action was first discussed, an astounded staff officer said Two old ladies with brooms cold sweep them off those cliffs!Lieutenant Colonel James Rudder, commander of the Provisional Ranger Group consisting of 2nd and 5th US Rangers, set about training his men and developing techniques to get up the hundred-foot-high cliff. Rocket fired grapples, ladders of various types and even free climbing of a similar lose cliff on Englands south coast were practiced.On D-Day everything that could go wrong did go wrong. Lesser men would have given up, with the force having navigated towards the wrong headland, been continuously under fire as they motored back towards Pointe du Hoc, shipping water in the rough seas, craft sinking and few of the saturated grapples reaching the cliff top. None the less determined Rangers with German infantry hurling grenades down on them struggled up the cliff but the guns were not there.With the Rangers fanning out across the wrecked battery and into the fields beyond the guns were found in an orchard and destroyed with thermite grenades. Mission accomplished but at 1300 hours there was no sign of the relieving force from Omaha. Colonel Rudder with his radios barely working appealed for help but with a near disaster at Omaha, neither help or relief was forthcoming. Consequently, the 200 Rangers fought on against mounting pressure in an equally epic battle until finally relieved two days later.ades. Mission accomplished but at 1300 hours there was no sign of the relieving force from Omaha. Colonel Rudder with his radios barely working appealed for help but with a near disaster at Omaha, neither help or relief was forthcoming. Consequently, the 200 Rangers fought on against mounting pressure in an equally epic battle until finally relieved two days later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Merville Battery & the Dives Bridges (Battleground Normandy) *



  






This battlefield guide is the companion work to Pegasus Bridge & Horsa Bridge. Together, these two books form the fully revised and updated edition of the previous best selling Battleground Europe Series book Pegasus Bridge & Merville Battery.This book examines, in great detail, the attack by 9 Para Bn of the British 6th Airborne Division on the German gun emplacement known as the Merville Battery on D-Day, 6 June 1944. The actions of 8 Para, 12 Para, Canadian 1 Para, attached engineer and support units, and commando raids in this area of Normandy are also told. In particular, the importance of destroying the five bridges, and a drainage culvert, in the Dives valley are explained along with the importance of taking and holding the high ground to the north-east of Caen. These combined actions resulted in the protection and securing of the left flank of the greatest combined military operation in history; Operation OVERLORD.In addition to explaining how these objectives were achieved, this battlefield guide relates the battles to the area as it is today. The book contains details of the museums, memorials, cemeteries and associated organizations. All of which will unravel the history of the area to the visitor and armchair traveler alike.To further aid the battlefield tourist, GPS data is also provided for either satellite navigation by vehicle or for viewing on Google Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pegasus Bridge & Horsa Bridge (Battleground Normandy)*



  






This battlefield guide is the companion work to Merville Battery & The Dives Bridges. Together, these two books form the fully revised and updated edition of the previous best selling Battleground Europe Series book Pegasus Bridge & Merville Battery.This book examines, in great detail, the attack by 2 Oxf Bucks and engineers of the British 6th Airborne Division, in six gliders, on the Caen Canal and River Orne bridges in the early hours of D-Day, 6 June 1944. It also describes part of the battle for the village of Bnouville by 7 Para and Ranville by 13 Para. It was the combination of these actions that allowed the link-up between the commandos and airborne troops on D-Day. Thereby, forming a bridgehead to help secure the eastern flank of the greatest combined military operation in history; Operation OVERLORD.In addition to explaining how these objectives were achieved, this battlefield guide relates the battles to the area as it is today. The book contains details of the museums, memorials, cemeteries and associated organizations. All of which will unravel the history of the area to the visitor and armchair traveler alike.To further aid the battlefield tourist, GPS data is also provided for either satellite navigation by vehicle or for viewing on Google Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Island: Nijmegen to Arnhem (Battleground Europe)*



  






Having fought their way up fifty miles of Hell's Highway and through Nijmegen, XXX Corps was just ten miles from Arnhem and the 1st British Airborne Division. Here it found itself on an island of flat land between the Waal at Nijmegen and the Rhine at Arnhem. The situation was increasingly bad with the remainder of II SS Panzer Corps in the area and German counter attacks on Hell's Highway preventing the Allies applying their material superiority. The Guards Armoured and then 43rd Wessex Infantry Division took turns to lead before reaching the Rhine opposite the paratroopers in the Oosterbeek Perimeter. Attempts to cross the Rhine by the Polish Paras and the Dorset Regiment had little success, but meanwhile, the guns of XXX Corps ensured the survival of the Perimeter. After some desperate fighting on the island, 43rd Wessex Division evacuated just two thousand members of the elite Airborne Division who had landed eight days earlier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Atlantic Wall: Normandy (Battleground Normandy)*



  






This highly informative book begins with an examination of the background to Germany's primary military objectives in relation to the western end of their self-styled 'Fortress Europe' including the early foundation of shore defences in northern France.In 1941, there was a switch in emphasis of the Atlantic Wall's role from attack to defence. Beach defences became more elaborate and the Nazi-controlled Todt Organisation began a massive building programme constructing new bunkers and reinforcing existing sites, using forced labour.Hitler appointed Rommel to formulate Germany's anti-invasion plans in early 1944. At the same time the Allies were making extensive studies of the fortifications and preparing for the challenge of overcoming this most formidable of obstacles.Using, in many cases, previously unpublished accounts of the soldiers on the ground this book follows Britain's 79th Armoured Division, Sir Percy Hobart's 'Funnies', as they utilised their unique weaponry in support of Allied efforts to ensure the success of the invasion. The author draws on British, American, Canadian and German sources.Hitler's Atlantic Wall Normandy also includes information on war cemeteries along with travel information and accommodation suggestions and a guide to the relevant museums.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Allied Intelligence and the Cover Up at Pointe Du Hoc: The History of the 2nd & 5th US Army Rangers, 1943–30th April 1944*



  






*The first volume in a groundbreaking work of WWII history presents a startlingly different narrative of D-Day based on newly released documents.*

Though the historic importance of the Allied attack on the gun battery at Pointe du Hoc is well known, historian Gary Sterne has uncovered striking new information about the events in recently released documents. In a landmark work of World War II history, Sterne presents a trenchant reassessment of the battle for Pointe du Hoc in a vivid, two-volume account that reveals the true mission of the 2nd and 5th U.S. Army Rangers.

This first volume looks at the critical months leading up to the Normandy invasion, following the preparations of the Rangers from their arrival in England in 1943. Sterne examines the orders they received, along with dozens of aerial reconnaissance photographs of Omaha Beach, Pointe et Raz de la Percée, Pointe du Hoc and Maisy—as well as French Resistance reports. Shown in chronological order and in their original format, many of these documents are still marked TOP SECRET.

Together with the second volume, _The Cover Up at Omaha Beach_, this revelatory work will change the way historians view the Pointe du Hoc battle from now on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vietnam Declassified: The CIA and Counterinsurgency*



  






*This insider’s account of CIA operations in the Vietnam War is “a major contribution to scholarship” on US counterinsurgency programs (John Prados, author of Lost Crusader).*

_Vietnam Declassified_ is a detailed account of the CIA's effort to help South Vietnamese authorities win the loyalty of the Vietnamese peasantry and suppress the Viet Cong. Covering the CIA engagement from 1954 to mid-1972, it provides a thorough analysis of the agency and its partners. Retired CIA operative and intelligence consultant Thomas L. Ahern Jr. is the first to comprehensively document the CIA's role in the rural pacification of South Vietnam, drawing from secret archives to which he had unrestricted access.

In addition to a chronology of operations, the book explores the assumptions, political values, and cultural outlooks of not only the CIA and other US government agencies, but also of the peasants, Viet Cong, and Saigon government forces competing for their loyalty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blitzkrieg in the West (Images of War) *



  






"This superbly illustrated book captures the dramatic action of May and June 1940. The speed and ferocity of the German onslaught took the Allies by surprise as Hitlers land and air forces annihilated the inferior opposition. After 9 months stalemate the collapse was cataclysmic and Holland and Belgium quickly fell leaving the British and French forces outflanked and outfought. Panic set in and huge numbers of civilian refugees clogged the roads making the Allies withdrawal even more precarious. The miracle of Dunkirk saved vast numbers of British and French forces but could not prevent the surrender of France, leaving Britain to fight on virtually alone. The splendid photographs in this Images of War series book tell the story of this extraordinary period of history. They include previously unseen images of Rommels Ghost Division."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shot to Hell (A Perley Gates Western Book 4) *



  






*The Johnstone hero with the heavenly name—and the hellish task of living up to it—Perley Gates—takes on a gang of cold-blooded killers to save the soul of a small Western town . . .*

They say that home is where the heart is. And no one knows that better than Perley Gates. After helping the lovely Miss Emma Slocum reunite with her sister’s family in Bison Gap, Perley can’t wait to rejoin his own kin at the Triple-G Ranch. No sooner does Perley settle in when he receives an alarming telegram from Bison Gap. Emma’s brother-in-law has been murdered. Her sister wants justice. And Perley is their only hope to get it . . .

Perley can’t refuse a family in need. So he saddles up with his salty cowhand Possum Smith and heads to Bison Gap. He notices that the town’s new sheriff is acting suspicious—and likely in cahoots with the local gang of deadly outlaws. In no time at all there’s a target on Perley’s back—and the vicious gang leader is calling all the shots. Justice may be hard to find in a town this wicked. But vengeance is swift—straight out of the Gates . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Star Wars: Light of the Jedi (The High Republic) (Star Wars: The High Republic Book 1)*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Long before the First Order, before the Empire, before even The Phantom Menace . . . Jedi lit the way for the galaxy in The High Republic*

It is a golden age. Intrepid hyperspace scouts expand the reach of the Republic to the furthest stars, worlds flourish under the benevolent leadership of the Senate, and peace reigns, enforced by the wisdom and strength of the renowned order of Force users known as the Jedi. With the Jedi at the height of their power, the free citizens of the galaxy are confident in their ability to weather any storm But the even brightest light can cast a shadow, and some storms defy any preparation.

When a shocking catastrophe in hyperspace tears a ship to pieces, the flurry of shrapnel emerging from the disaster threatens an entire system. No sooner does the call for help go out than the Jedi race to the scene. The scope of the emergence, however, is enough to push even Jedi to their limit. As the sky breaks open and destruction rains down upon the peaceful alliance they helped to build, the Jedi must trust in the Force to see them through a day in which a single mistake could cost billions of lives.

Even as the Jedi battle valiantly against calamity, something truly deadly grows beyond the boundary of the Republic. The hyperspace disaster is far more sinister than the Jedi could ever suspect. A threat hides in the darkness, far from the light of the age, and harbors a secret that could strike fear into even a Jedi’s heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Am C-3PO - The Inside Story: Foreword by J.J. Abrams *



  






*"Gloriously witty, keen and spirited" J.J. Abrams, Director of Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker*

_"The odds of me ever writing a book were approximately... Oh, never mind. My golden companion worries about such things - I don't. I have indeed now written a book - telling my story, in my voice, not his - recognizing that our voices and our stories are inextricably intertwined."_

When Star Wars burst onto the big screen in 1977, an unfailingly polite golden droid called C-3PO captured imaginations around the globe. But C-3PO wasn't an amazing display of animatronics with a unique and unforgettable voiceover. Inside the metal costume was an actor named Anthony Daniels.

In this deeply personal memoir, Anthony Daniels recounts his experiences of the epic cinematic adventure that has influenced pop culture for more than 40 years. For the very first time, he candidly describes his most intimate memories as the only actor to appear in every Star Wars film - from his first meeting with George Lucas to the final, emotional days on the set of _Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker_.

With a foreword by J.J. Abrams and never-before-seen photography, this book is a nostalgic look back at the Skywalker saga as it comes to a close. _I Am C- 3PO: The Inside Story_ reveals Anthony Daniels' vulnerability, how he established his role and what he accomplished, and takes readers on a journey that just happens to start in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Foreign Deceit (David Wolf Book 1)*



  






*HIS BROTHER IS DEAD HALFWAY AROUND THE WORLD.
HE’S NOT GETTING THE WHOLE TRUTH.

WIth over a million copies sold and thousands of five-star reviews, the bestselling David Wolf Series starts right here with this thrill-ride mystery.* 

Deputy Sergeant Wolf’s ex-wife is in back in the picture, jealousy of his upcoming promotion to sheriff is escalating to violence, and a boy has just been reported missing—a lot of action for a ski resort town in the middle of the Colorado Rockies. 

All that trouble falls to background noise, however, when Wolf learns his brother has just committed suicide in northern Italy. 
Devastation and resentment of his sibling’s selfish act is short-lived, because Wolf knows one thing is for certain: his brother would never kill himself. 

Or would he? A nagging suspicion there's more to the story is enough to pull Wolf from his volatile life, to Lecco, Italy—a picturesque city along the shores of Lake Como, where danger lies amid the ancient cobblestone alleys.

With the aid of a beautiful Carabinieri agent, can Wolf piece together what really happened to his brother without suffering the same fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Defendants: A Legal Thriller (Thaddeus Murfee Legal Thriller Series Book 1) *



  






*Thaddeus Murfee is the lawyer who sues the mob and wins their casino. After that, it's jet airplanes, ranches and surf, and clients in trouble. But still, the kind of guy who would rather get it right than make it rich.*

Meet Thaddeus Murfee. When the police come knocking, the lawyer you want is a never-say-quit criminal lawyer with a waitress-client whose date carved his name in her chest. The knifeman is found dead, and the waitress hires Thaddeus. Thaddeus takes on the case that could cost him his license and life. Watch from your front-row seat as Thaddeus Murfee walks into this courtroom drama, a massive underdog with his client, a waitress whose only crime was bad taste in who she went out with.

Stay up tonight, turn off the news, and get back to that special place where you read and let the world pass by, with *THE DEFENDANTS,* book one of John Ellsworth's critically acclaimed legal thriller series featuring Thaddeus Murfee, his investigator Marcel (lately of Interpol), and Christine, a wife who won a Silver Star in Iraq when her unit was ambushed, who now stands by her man and has his back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nursing Home Murders (Roderick Alleyn Book 3)*



  






*For one unfortunate British politician, murder is the worst medicine: “An ingenious, logical, and sparkling tale.” —The New York Times*

For Member of Parliament Sir Derek O’Callaghan, a simple visit to the hospital proves fatal. But as Inspector Alleyn will discover, any number of people had reason to help the gentleman to his just reward, including a sour surgeon, a besotted nurse, a resentful wife, and a cabinet full of political rivals, in this classic of detection by the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death at the Bar (Roderick Alleyn Book 9)*



  






*At an English pub, a dart becomes a deadly weapon: “Any Ngaio Marsh story is certain to be Grade A.” —The New York Times*

A game of darts does involve some danger, but it’s rarely lethal. There are exceptions, however, like the famous barrister who was enjoying a pint at the Plume of Feathers pub, and is now residing at the morgue. But Inspector Roderick Alleyn has a growing hunch that this peculiar “accident” can be traced to an old legal case . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of a Fool (Roderick Alleyn Book 19)*



  






*Folkways turn fatal in a very old-fashioned English village, in this witty mystery filled with “ingenious” detective work (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

The village of South Mardian likes the old ways. The very old ways. This may be 1957, but South Mardian still features a blacksmith, a village idiot, and an elaborate fertility ritual performed at the winter solstice. There’s squabbling, of course, and worse—like when one of the ritual’s main players is found beheaded, everything north of his neck having been neatly lopped off by a ritual sword. Inspector Alleyn does have to contain a certain incredulous amusement at the village’s fetishistic embrace of the eighteenth century—he does not, for example, have a real passion for morris dancing—but he’ll try to keep a straight face long enough to find the killer and let South Mardian return to the warm embrace of pre-Industrial Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clutch of Constables (Roderick Alleyn Book 25)*



  






*A river cruise may be sunk by a ruthless criminal in this novel by “the doyenne of traditional mystery writers” (The New York Times).*

Inspector Alleyn’s wife, the artist Agatha Troy, has a special fondness for Constables—the paintings, that is, not the policemen. So she jumps at the chance to take a river cruise through “Constable Country” in the east of England, in honor of the nineteenth-century master of landscapes. Her enthusiasm dims a little, though, when it becomes clear that the ticket became available at the last minute only because a previous passenger was murdered in his cabin . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Grave Mistake (Roderick Alleyn Book 30) *



  






*A fancy hotel plays host to homicide in a “jubilant” novel by “a peerless practitioner of the slightly surreal, English-village comedy-mystery” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

Sybil Foster lives the sort of little English village that is home mostly to the very rich and the servants who make their lives delightful. But Sybil Foster’s life is not delightful, even if she does have an extremely talented gardener. Exhausted from her various family stresses—a daughter, for instance, who wants to marry a man without a title!—Sybil takes herself off to a local hotel that specializes in soothing shattered nerves. When she’s killed, Inspector Alleyn has a real puzzler on his hands: Yes, she was silly, snobbish, and irritating. But if that were enough motive for murder, half of England would be six feet under . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Conspiracy of Bones (Temperance Brennan Book 19)*



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author Kathy Reichs “roars back with a Temperance Brennan mystery unlike any that have come before” (Booklist, starred review) in which the forensic anthropologist must use all her skills to discover the identity of a faceless corpse and its connection to a decade-old missing child case.*

It’s sweltering in Charlotte, North Carolina, and Temperance Brennan, still recovering from neurosurgery following an aneurysm, is battling nightmares, migraines, and what she thinks might be hallucinations when she receives a series of mysterious text messages, each containing a new picture of a corpse that is missing its face and hands. Immediately, she’s anxious to know who the dead man is, and why the images were sent to her.

An identified corpse soon turns up, only partly answering her questions.

To win answers to the others, including the man’s identity, she must go rogue, working mostly outside the system. That’s because Tempe’s new boss holds a fierce grudge against her and is determined to keep her out of the case. Tempe pushes forward anyway, even as she begins questioning her instincts. But the clues she discovers are disturbing and confusing. Was the faceless man a spy? A trafficker? A target for assassination by the government? And why was he carrying the name of a child missing for almost a decade?

With help from a number of law enforcement associates including her Montreal beau Andrew Ryan and the always-ready-with-a-quip, ex-homicide investigator Skinny Slidell, and utilizing new cutting-edge forensic methods, Tempe draws closer to the astonishing truth.

But the more she uncovers, the darker and more twisted the picture becomes...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Upstairs at the White House: My Life with the First Ladies*



  






*In this New York Times bestseller, the White House chief usher for nearly three decades offers a behind-the-scenes look at America’s first families.*
J. B. West, chief usher of the White House, directed the operations and maintenance of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue—and coordinated its daily life—at the request of the president and his family. He directed state functions; planned parties, weddings and funerals, gardens and playgrounds, and extensive renovations; and, with a large staff, supervised every activity in the presidential home. For twenty-eight years, first as assistant to the chief usher, then as chief usher, he witnessed national crises and triumphs, and interacted daily with six consecutive presidents and first ladies, as well as their parents, children and grandchildren, and houseguests—including friends, relatives, and heads of state.

J. B. West, whom Jackie Kennedy called “one of the most extraordinary men I have ever met,” provides an absorbing, one-of-a-kind history of life among the first ladies. Alive with anecdotes ranging from Eleanor Roosevelt’s fascinating political strategies to Jackie Kennedy’s tragic loss and the personal struggles of Pat Nixon, _Upstairs at the White House_ is a rich account of a slice of American history that usually remains behind closed doors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Weather Machine: A Journey Inside the Forecast*



  






*From the acclaimed author of Tubes, a lively and surprising tour of the infrastructure behind the weather forecast, the people who built it, and what it reveals about our climate and our planet*

The weather is the foundation of our daily lives. It’s a staple of small talk, the app on our smartphones, and often the first thing we check each morning. Yet behind these quotidian interactions is one of the most expansive machines human beings have ever constructed—a triumph of science, technology and global cooperation. But what _is _this ‘weather machine’ and who created it? 

In _The Weather Machine_, Andrew Blum takes readers on a fascinating journey through an everyday miracle. In a quest to understand how the forecast works, he visits old weather stations and watches new satellites blast off. He follows the dogged efforts of scientists to create a supercomputer model of the atmosphere and traces the surprising history of the algorithms that power their work. He discovers that we have quietly entered a golden age of meteorology—our tools allow us to predict weather more accurately than ever, and yet we haven’t learned to trust them, nor can we guarantee the fragile international alliances that allow our modern weather machine to exist.

Written with the sharp wit and infectious curiosity Andrew Blum is known for, _The Weather Machine_ pulls back the curtain on a universal part of our everyday lives, illuminating our relationships with technology, the planet, and the global community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An American Sickness: How Healthcare Became Big Business and How You Can Take It Back *



  






*A New York Times bestseller/Washington Post Notable Book of 2017/NPR Best Books of 2017/Wall Street Journal Best Books of 2017 

"This book will serve as the definitive guide to the past and future of health care in America.”—Siddhartha Mukherjee, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of The Emperor of All Maladies and The Gene 

At a moment of drastic political upheaval, An American Sickness is a shocking investigation into our dysfunctional healthcare system - and offers practical solutions to its myriad problems.*

In these troubled times, perhaps no institution has unraveled more quickly and more completely than American medicine. In only a few decades, the medical system has been overrun by organizations seeking to exploit for profit the trust that vulnerable and sick Americans place in their healthcare. Our politicians have proven themselves either unwilling or incapable of reining in the increasingly outrageous costs faced by patients, and market-based solutions only seem to funnel larger and larger sums of our money into the hands of corporations. Impossibly high insurance premiums and inexplicably large bills have become facts of life; fatalism has set in. Very quickly Americans have been made to accept paying more for less. How did things get so bad so fast?

Breaking down this monolithic business into the individual industries—the hospitals, doctors, insurance companies, and drug manufacturers—that together constitute our healthcare system, Rosenthal exposes the recent evolution of American medicine as never before. How did healthcare, the caring endeavor, become healthcare, the highly profitable industry? Hospital systems, which are managed by business executives, behave like predatory lenders, hounding patients and seizing their homes. Research charities are in bed with big pharmaceutical companies, which surreptitiously profit from the donations made by working people. Patients receive bills in code, from entrepreneurial doctors they never even saw. 

The system is in tatters, but we can fight back. Dr. Elisabeth Rosenthal doesn't just explain the symptoms, she diagnoses and treats the disease itself. In clear and practical terms, she spells out exactly how to decode medical doublespeak, avoid the pitfalls of the pharmaceuticals racket, and get the care you and your family deserve. She takes you inside the doctor-patient relationship and to hospital C-suites, explaining step-by-step the workings of a system badly lacking transparency. This is about what we can do, as individual patients, both to navigate the maze that is American healthcare and also to demand far-reaching reform. _An American Sickness_ is the frontline defense against a healthcare system that no longer has our well-being at heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Witches: A Broomstick Tour through Four Centuries *



  






The history of American witches is way weirder than you ever imagined. From bewitched pigs hell-bent on revenge to gruesome twentieth-century murders, _American Witches_ reveals strange incidents of witchcraft that have long been swept under the rug as bizarre sidenotes to history.

On a tour through history that’s both whimsical and startling, we’ll encounter seventeenth-century children flying around inside their New England home “like geese.” We’ll meet a father-son team of pious Puritans who embarked on a mission that involved undressing ladies and overseeing hangings. And on the eve of the Civil War, we’ll accompany a reporter as he dons a dress and goes searching for witches in New York City’s most dangerous neighborhoods.

Entertainingly readable and rich in amazing details often left out of today’s texts, _American Witches_ casts a flickering torchlight into the dark corners of American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scourge of the Swastika: A History of Nazi War Crimes During World War II *



  






When discussing the German war crimes of the Second World War, modern histories have focused on the Holocaust. While the Final Solution was a unique and unparalleled horror, German atrocities did not end there. The Nazis terrorized their own citizens, tortured and murdered POWs, and carried out countless executions throughout occupied Europe. Lord Russell of Liverpool was part of the legal team that brought Nazi war criminals to justice, and from this first-hand position, he published the sensational, bestselling _The Scourge of the Swastika_ in 1954. Liverpool shows that the actions of the Third Reich, including the Holocaust, were illegal, not merely immoral.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalin's Daughter: The Extraordinary and Tumultuous Life of Svetlana Alliluyeva*



  






*Winner of the Plutarch Award for Best Biography

National Book Critics Circle Award Finalist

PEN Literary Award Finalist

New York Times Notable Book

Washington Post Notable Book

Boston Globe Best Book of the Year*

The award-winning author of _Villa Air-Bel_ returns with a painstakingly researched, revelatory biography of Svetlana Stalin, a woman fated to live her life in the shadow of one of history’s most monstrous dictators—her father, Josef Stalin.

Born in the early years of the Soviet Union, Svetlana Stalin spent her youth inside the walls of the Kremlin. Communist Party privilege protected her from the mass starvation and purges that haunted Russia, but she did not escape tragedy—the loss of everyone she loved, including her mother, two brothers, aunts and uncles, and a lover twice her age, deliberately exiled to Siberia by her father.

As she gradually learned about the extent of her father’s brutality after his death, Svetlana could no longer keep quiet and in 1967 shocked the world by defecting to the United States—leaving her two children behind. But although she was never a part of her father’s regime, she could not escape his legacy. Her life in America was fractured; she moved frequently, married disastrously, shunned other Russian exiles, and ultimately died in poverty in Wisconsin.

With access to KGB, CIA, and Soviet government archives, as well as the close cooperation of Svetlana’s daughter, Rosemary Sullivan pieces together Svetlana’s incredible life in a masterful account of unprecedented intimacy. Epic in scope, it’s a revolutionary biography of a woman doomed to be a political prisoner of her father’s name. Sullivan explores a complicated character in her broader context without ever losing sight of her powerfully human story, in the process opening a closed, brutal world that continues to fascinate us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadow Commander: The Epic Story of Donald D. Blackburn—Guerrilla Leader and Special Forces Hero*



  






*The true story of the US Army legend who organized “Blackburn’s Headhunters” against Japan in WWII and went on to initiate Special Forces operations in Vietnam.*

The fires on Bataan burned on the evening of April 9, 1942—illuminating the white flags of surrender against the dark sky. Outnumbered and outgunned, remnants of the American-Philippine army surrendered to the forces of the Rising Sun. Yet US Army Captain Donald D. Blackburn refused to lay down his arms. With future Special Forces legend Russell Volckmann, Blackburn escaped to the jungles of North Luzon, where they raised a private army of 22,000 men against the Japanese. His organization of native tribes into guerrilla fighters would lead to the destruction of the enemy’s naval base at Aparri.

But Blackburn’s amazing accomplishments would not end with the victory in the Pacific. He would go on to play a key role in initiating Army Special Forces operations in Southeast Asia, spearheading Operation White Star in Laos as commander of the 77th Special Forces Group and eventually taking command of the highly classified Studies and Observations Group (SOG), charged with performing secret missions now that main-force Communist incursions were on the rise.

In the wake of the CIA’s disastrous Leaping Lena program, in 1964, Blackburn revitalized the Special Operations campaign in South Vietnam. Sending reconnaissance teams into Cambodia and North Vietnam, he discovered the clandestine networks and supply nodes of the Ho Chi Minh Trail. Taking the information directly to General Westmoreland, Blackburn was authorized to conduct full-scale operations against the NVA and Viet Cong in Laos and Cambodia. In combats large and small, the Communists realized they had met a master of insurgent tactics—and he was on the US side. Following his return to the US, Blackburn was the architect of the infamous Son Tay Prison Raid, officially termed Operation Ivory Coast, the largest prisoner-of-war rescue mission—and, indeed, the largest Army Special Forces operation—of the Vietnam War.

During a period when US troops in Southeast Asia faced guerrilla armies on every side, America had a superb covert commander of its own. This book follows Blackburn through both his youthful days of desperate combat and his time as a commander, imparting his lessons to the new ranks of Army Special Forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*New Dawn (The Wandering Engineer Book 1) *



  






It it always darkest before the dawn. For 713 years the scattered survivors of the Xeno-Federation war have known this. Sol and the core star systems are gone.

The scattered survivors on far flung worlds and space colonies must try to survive a universe gone mad. They have spent that time scratching an existence out of whatever they could. Those trapped aboard surviving space colonies waited until the parts failed and life support was snuffed out.

But a free trader with an all female crew are about to change things. Fleeing a pirate they will stumble across a relic from their distant past. When that lifepod opened they will begin the journey back into the light of a New Dawn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The One: A Novel *



  






*Now on Netflix!

A Wall Street Journal Best Science Fiction Book of 2018

“Just try to put this gripping thriller down once you pick it up.” —AARP

“A shock on every other page.” —Wall Street Journal

How far would you go to find The One?*

A simple DNA test is all it takes. Just a quick mouth swab and soon you’ll be matched with your perfect partner—the one you’re genetically made for.

That’s the promise made by Match Your DNA. A decade ago, the company announced that they had found the gene that pairs each of us with our soul mate. Since then, millions of people around the world have been matched. But the discovery has its downsides: test results have led to the breakup of countless relationships and upended the traditional ideas of dating, romance and love.

Now five very different people have received the notification that they’ve been “Matched.” They’re each about to meet their one true love. But “happily ever after” isn’t guaranteed for everyone. Because even soul mates have secrets. And some are more shocking than others…

A word-of-mouth hit in the United Kingdom, _The One_ is a fascinating novel that shows how even the simplest discoveries can have complicated consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Dare (The Archy McNally Series Book 12)*



  






*If anyone can connect a dead waiter in a pool, a deceased duchess, and a possibly phony heir, it’s the Palm Beach PI—in this New York Times bestseller.*
Malcolm MacNiff’s annual Tennis Everyone!fundraiser is the high point of the Palm Beach season. But the glittering A-list event hits rock bottom when a waiter is found floating face down in the pool. Archy McNally instantly suspects foul play. No sooner are his fears confirmed than he has another mystery to solve. Society’s abuzz over the recent arrival of Lance Talbot from Switzerland to claim his half-billion inheritance from his grandmother’s estate, but some claim that Talbot’s a fraud. It falls to McNally to sift through the clues and uncover a murderous scam that stretches from the snowy Alps all the way to sunny Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Chance (The Archy McNally Series Book 10) *



  






*Family ties ensnare Lawrence Sanders’s Archy McNally, “a raffish combination of Dashiell Hammett’s Nick Charles and P. G. Wodehouse’s Bertie Wooster” (The New York Times Book Review).*
Bestselling author Sabrina Wright wants dapper detective Archy McNally to find her husband, who vanished while looking for her MIA daughter—it may seem like a simple case, but McNally knows it’s never that easy. Thirty-year-old Gillian Wright ran off to find her birth father, opening a Pandora’s box of scandalous revelations the tabloids can’t resist. It seems that Sabrina’s life was a bigger fiction than her bodice-ripping romances. Before her story is over, three powerful men with damning secrets could be outed . . . and murder will be the denouement. As McNally stumbles on one cover-up after another, he has one last chance to catch a killer who will stop at nothing to protect his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Red Hail *



  






Professor Colin Ayres has spent years researching the strange story of Galina, Arizona, a sleepy border town ripped apart by violence and paranoia after the outbreak of a mysterious illness in 1960. Colin is certain the Galina Incident was simply a case of mass hysteria. But when his partner, Alonzo, starts exhibiting strange symptoms, Colin is shocked to realize they are the same as those that emerged in Galina decades ago.

As Alonzo’s condition worsens, Colin scrambles to piece together what really happened during that terrible summer in the past. He uncovers a story of murder, corruption, and fanaticism. The deeper he digs, the more he becomes convinced that what happened in Galina wasn’t mass hysteria after all.

When others start to develop the same eerie symptoms, Colin must confront the possibility that someone—or something—is driving the plague. Guided by rumors of a person who found a way to stop the plague in the sixties, Colin races to find answers before the disease destroys Alonzo and everyone else it touches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lady Justice and the Spy*

*Book 1 is **free here**. *




  






Walt and his senior sidekicks match wits with a killer clown, and an assassin hired by Big Pharma to murder a holistic physician working on a cure for cancer.
Things were going bad when a mysterious government spy appeared to save the day, but this spy had an ulterior motive, and it involved a member of Walt’s entourage.
Chemtrails, conspiracies, and clowns are a recipe for disaster, but Walt and Lady Justice prevail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lady Justice and the Cat*



  






A treasure hunter is murdered and his discovery is stolen.
Members of a terrorist cell who have plans for a devastating attack, recognize Sara Savage, a retired CIA operative, kidnap her, and hold her for ransom.
And who does Lady Justice send to help private investigator Walt Williams save the day?
Clarence the Cat!
Walt forms an uneasy alliance with the feline crime fighter to solve the mysteries and bring the bad guys to justice.
It’s a laugh a minute as Walt spars with his new furry partner and the forces of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lady Justice and the Mysterious Box*




  






A mysterious box left by a dying man falls into Walt’s hands.
He learns, much to his dismay, that the box is being sought by agents from four countries.
Walt has no idea what the box contains but is told that in the right hands it could be a blessing to mankind, but in the wrong hands, a curse.
Walt is charged with the safekeeping of the box, but at what expense? Others who have come in contact with the box are dead.
At some point, Walt must decide whether the contents of the box are worth risking the lives of those closest to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lady Justice and Good vs Evil*



  






Walt has a mysterious box hidden in his safe. He has been told it contains a device that can be either a blessing or a curse to mankind depending on who possess it. A Dr. Skinner comes to Kansas City and convinces Walt that he will use the device for altruistic endeavors. But others covet the device for more clandestine purposes. It is the classic confrontation of good vs evil. The question is: which one will possess the device in the end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist Aftermath*



  






*Sam Fisher must save one man’s life to save his own country. *

Eccentric billionaire Igor Kasperov owns one of the most influential and successful anti-virus software companies in the world. But when the Kremlin orders him to unleash a catastrophic computer virus against the United States, he is forced to flee for his life.

Sam Fisher and Fourth Echelon are charged with finding Kasperov and presenting the American president’s offer for political asylum. Because there are others looking for Kasperov. And the only thing they will offer him is a swift death…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Forbidden Universe: The Occult Origins of Science and the Search for the Mind of God*



  






Secret societies, famous scientists, ancient Egyptian mysticism, and a fascinating addition to the god-versus-science debate: the Catholic Church. By the bestselling authors of _The Templar Revelation_ and _Mary Magdalene_, _The Forbidden Universe_ reveals how the foundations of modern science were based around a desire to destroy the church. The great pioneering scientists of the Renaissance and the early Enlightenment (including Copernicus, Galileo, and Sir Isaac Newton) were fervent devotees of the philosophical/mystical system of Hermeticism. Many of the most important scientists of this age, including Galileo, belonged to a secret society called the Giordanisti, which had the agenda to overthrow the Church and establish a new age of Hermetic supremacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Napoleon's Hemorrhoids: And Other Small Events That Changed History*



  






Hilarious, fascinating, and a roller coaster of dizzying, historical what-ifs, _Napoleon’s Hemorrhoids_ is a potpourri for serious historians and casual history buffs. In one of Phil Mason’s many revelations, you’ll learn that Communist jets were two minutes away from opening fire on American planes during the Cuban missile crisis, when they had to turn back as they were running out of fuel. You’ll discover that before the Battle of Waterloo, Napoleon’s painful hemorrhoids prevented him from mounting his horse to survey the battlefield. You’ll learn that an irate blacksmith threw his hammer at a fox and missed, hitting a rock and revealing the largest vein of silver ever discovered, thus changing the finances of Canada forever. Interestingly, Charlton Heston was cast as Moses in _The Ten Commandments_ because his broken nose made him look like Michelangelo’s famous sculpture of Moses. Finally, no one knows Einstein’s last words. They were in German, a language his nurse did not speak.

A treasure trove filled with fascinating anecdotes about the tiny ripples that created big waves in history, _Napoleon’s Hemorrhoids_ is much more than just a trivial fact book; it is an astonishing historical-fate book revealing how our most famous incidents, best-loved works of art, and most accepted historical outcomes are simply twists of fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Scourge of the Swastika: A History of Nazi War Crimes During WWII*



  






*Scourge of the Swastika*, first published in 1954, details atrocities committed by the Nazis during their reign of terror in Europe and on the high seas. The book, prepared by Lord Russell of Liverpool (a chief legal adviser for Britain during the war crimes trials following World War II) includes chapters on how the Nazis were organized to carry-out their massive scale of tyranny, treatment of prisoners of war, war crimes on the high seas, treatment of civilian populations, use of slave labor, a network of concentration camps, and the 'final solution.' _The Scourge of the Swastika_ remains a chilling overview of not only the Holocaust, but of Nazi war crimes and their treatment of their own citizenry as well as that of civilians and soldiers in occupied territory. 16 pages of illustrations are included in this edition (some of which are graphic in nature).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Helga: Growing up in Hitler's Germany *



  






When the author met her in 1977, Helga was an elementary school librarian, a 1948 German immigrant. Asked about her experience during the war, Helga quietly revealed she had been a "Jugend," a member of Hitler's child army, "trained to revere and obey the Fuhrer." When Riehl asked how children were recruited, she replied, "Clever seduction." Helga's seduction begins with an invitation from Hitler she cannot refuse. The ten-year-old is ordered to attend weekly meetings of the Hitler Youth movement. Lies and tasty treats are employed to entice her allegiance to the Fuhrer. Helga is sent away to Hitler Youth training camps as the war draws nearer her home in Berlin. She is caught between loyalty to her family, suffering under Nazi rule, and loyalty to the Fuhrer, who keeps her safe and well-fed. Helga's gradual disillusionment, followed by her harrowing escape home, is a powerful coming-of-age story of a young girl's survival of Nazi mind control. This second edition contains letters from Helga to the author with memories of her childhood experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Master Plan: Himmler's Scholars and the Holocaust *



  






*“A fascinating volume detailing the Nazis’ crackpot theories about prehistory and the Indiana Jones–style lengths they went to prove them.” —Publishers Weekly *

In 1935, Heinrich Himmler established a Nazi research institute called The Ahnenerbe, whose mission was to send teams of scholars around the world to search for proof of ancient Aryan conquests. But history was not their most important focus. Rather, the Ahnenerbe was an essential part of Himmler’s master plan for the Final Solution. The findings of the institute were used to convince armies of SS men that they were entitled to slaughter Jews and other groups. And Himmler also hoped to use the research as a blueprint for the breeding of a new Europe in a racially purer mold.

_The Master Plan_ is a groundbreaking expose of the work of German scientists and scholars who allowed their research to be warped to justify extermination, and who directly participated in the slaughter—many of whom resumed their academic positions at war’s end. It is based on Heather Pringle’s extensive original research, including previously ignored archival material and unpublished photographs, and interviews with living members of the institute and their survivors.

A sweeping history told with the drama of fiction, _The Master Plan_ is at once horrifying, transfixing, and monumentally important to our comprehension of how something as unimaginable as the Holocaust could have progressed from fantasy to reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Offensive (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 53)*



  






*The Royal Air Force commander of bombing operations during WWII offers an insider’s view of his legendary career in this classic military memoir.*

Marshal of the Royal Air Force Sir Arthur “Bomber” Harris remains a controversial figure in the history of the RAF. While many vilify him for his merciless carpet bombing of Germany, others believe that his contributions to Allied victory are grossly undervalued. In Bomber Offensive, Harris candidly describes how he led the men of Bomber Command in the face of appalling casualties, his fierce disagreements with higher authority, and the complicated relationship he had with Winston Churchill.

Written soon after the close of the Second World War, Harris's memoirs reveals the man behind the Allied bombing offensive that destroyed the Nazi war machine, but also many beautiful and historic cities, such as Dresden. His defense of these total war tactics stands in stark contrast to modern military policy, which considers such indiscriminate killing a war crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Harris: His Life and Times: The Biography of Marshal of the Royal Air Force Sir Arthur Harris, Wartime Chief of Bomber Command*



  






This is the definitive biography of one of the most controversial figures of the Second World War.

Sir Arthur Harris remains the target of criticism and vilification by many, while others believe that the contribution he and his men made to the Allied victory is grossly undervalued. Harris has been condemned, in particular, for his Area Bombing tactics which saw civilians and their homes become legitimate targets along with industrial and military installations. This is explored by the author and placed fully within its context, and just as importantly, within the instructions he received from Churchill’s administration.

Henry Probert’s critical but highly sympathetic account draws on wide-ranging research and, for the first time, all of Harris’ own papers, to give an outstanding insight into a man who combined leadership, professionalism and decisiveness with kindness, humour and generosity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill and the Generals (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 36)*



  






This book vividly brings alive the dramatic situation facing Europe and the Allies after the loss of Dunkirk. Churchill and his generals—Alexander, Brooke, Wavell and Montgomery—were faced with many disasters that required courageous decisions in order to pursue their aim of victory. This is the inside story of the situations they faced, the decisions they made and the outcome of those choices. An incredible portrayal of the courage, the nerve and the commitment of those brave men who affected the course of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Decision in Normandy *



  






*The strategy and planning behind D-Day: “The best-researched, best-written account [of the Normandy Campaign] I have ever read.”—The New York Times Book Review*

One of the most controversial and dangerous military operations in the history of modern warfare, the battle for Normandy took over two years of planning by each country that made up the Allied forces. The event is mired to this day in myth and misconception, and untangling the web of work that led to D-Day is nearly as daunting as the work that led to the day itself.

Drawing from declassified documents, personal interviews, diaries, and more, Carlo D’Este, a winner of the Pritzker Award, uncovers what really happened in Normandy. From what went right to what went wrong, D’Este takes readers on a journey from the very first moment Prime Minister Churchill considered an invasion through France to the last battles of World War II.

With photos, maps, and first-hand accounts, readers can trace the incredible road to victory and the intricate battles in between. A comprehensive look into the military strategy surrounding the Second World War,_ Decision in Normandy_ is an absolute essential for history buffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escape, Evasion and Revenge: The True Story of a German-Jewish RAF Pilot Who Bombed Berlin and Became a PoW*



  






*“A truly remarkable story . . . Marc Stevens has produced a fitting tribute to his father . . . who played a full part in the defeat of Nazi Germany.” —HistoryOfWar.org*

Peter Stevens was a German-Jewish refugee who escaped Nazi persecution as a teenager in 1933. He joined the RAF in 1939 and after eighteen months of pilot training he started flying bombing missions against his own country. He completed twenty-two missions before being shot down and taken prisoner by the Nazis in September 1941. To escape became his raison d’être and his great advantage was that he was in his native country. He was recaptured after each of his several escapes, but the Nazis never realized his true identity. He took part in the logistics and planning of several major breakouts, including The Great Escape, but was never successful in getting back to England. After liberation, when the true nature of his exploits came to light, he was awarded the Military Cross. He then served as a British spy at the beginning of the Cold War before emigrating to Canada to resume a normal life.

This is the story of a heavily conflicted young man, alone in a world that is in the midst of destruction. He is afforded an opportunity to help his persecuted people to obtain a small measure of revenge. It is at once a sad yet uplifting tale of thankless and unheralded heroism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Freedom Shield: The 191st Assault Helicopter Company in Vietnam *



  






_The Freedom Shield _brings together stories of veterans of the 191st Assault Helicopter Company, tasked with carrying troops into battle, attacking enemy positions and evacuating the wounded in their UH-1 Iroquois "Huey" helicopters. The unit was assembled from a hodgepodge selection of hand-me-down aircraft, used equipment and overlooked personnel—its appearance belied the invaluable work the crews of the 191st would undertake during the Vietnam War. This narrative of the Company, told through collected stories of veterans, defines a breed of soldier newly minted in Vietnam: the combat assault-helicopter crewman.

The 191st pilots, crews, and support personnel vividly share the details of what it was like to be at war, forced to rely on your fellow crewmembers for your own survival. Their accounts of helicopter combat at the height of the Vietnam conflict accurately recreate the sights and sounds of the battlefields, the fear and horror of watching close friends torn to pieces, their feelings on returning to base. Their message is infinitely clear: 'The price of freedom is painful.'


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Missile!Missile!Missile! *



  






Mike Brown shares how he and his co-pilot, CPT Marco Cordon landed their AH-1G Cobra helicopter after the entire tail-boom was blown off by a North Vietnamese SA-7 Strella surface-to-air missile during the Battle of An Loc in June 1972. The event is set in a context that includes descriptions of the experiences of Mike and his unit, F Battery, 79th Artillery (Blue Max), before and after the shoot-down. The account continues describing how the event continued to influence and shape Mike's life afterward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Other Vietnam War: A Helicopter Pilot's Life in Vietnam*



  






Each of us who served in Vietnam was the guy next door, the average Joe, not a hero. The boy who might date your daughter or sister. The young man who might mow your yard. In Vietnam, we weren’t out to be heroes. We just did our jobs.

For a helicopter pilot, each day was like all the others. You flew the mission and never stopped to think that it might be your last. You didn’t think about the bullet holes in the helicopter, the cracks in the tail boom, or about any of it until night, lying in bed when you couldn’t think of anything else.

The Other Vietnam War is the story of the introduction to a new country, a backward culture, the perils of a combat zone, and the effects on a young lieutenant fresh out of flight school. It does not labor the reader with pages of white-knuckle adventures, as so many other fine books about the Vietnam War do. It instead focuses on the internal battle each soldier fought with himself to make sense of where he was, why he was there, and if he was good enough.

The administrative duties of Commissioned officers, while tame compared to the exploits of valiant pilots who wrote about them, caused a deep introspection into life and its value in an enigmatic place like Vietnam. Aside from the fear, excitement, deliverance, and denial that each pilot faced, the inner battle he fought with himself took its toll. Some of us thought we’d find glory. But many of us discovered there is no glory in war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Florida in World War II: Floating Fortress*



  






Few realize what a vital role World War II and Florida played in each other's history. The war helped Florida move past its southern conservative mentality and emerge as a sophisticated society, and thousands of military men were trained under Florida's sunny skies. Here are stories from some of the one hundred military bases, including Tyndall Field, where Clark Gable trained, and Eglin Air Force Base, where Doolittle planned his raid on Tokyo. Read about Camp Gordon Johnston, referred to as "Hell by the Sea," built in a swampy, snake-infested subtropical jungle, and uncover the secrets of "Station J," a base that monitored the transmissions of German U-boats prowling off the coast. This fascinating collaboration between historians Nick Wynne and Richard Moorhead reveals the lasting impact of World War II on Florida as the United States heads into the seventieth anniversary of its entry into the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Iraq War: Operation Iraqi Freedom 2003–2011 (Modern Warfare) *



  






The Iraq War is a visual record of the American-led Operation Iraqi Freedom of 2003, which resulted in the dramatic overthrow of dictator Saddam Hussein. In a striking sequence of photographs Anthony Tucker-Jones shows how this was achieved by the American and British armed forces in a lightning campaign of just two weeks. But the photographs also show the disastrous aftermath when the swift victory was undermined by the outbreak of the Iraqi insurgency - in the Shia south, in Baghdad and the Sunni Triangle, and in Fallujah where two ferocious battles were fought. The author, who is an expert on the Iraqi armed forces and has written extensively on the Iran-Iraq War and the Gulf War, gives a fascinating insight into the Iraqi army and air force and into the multitude of weapons systems Saddam purchased from around the world. He also looks at the failures on the American and British side - the flaws in the tactics that were used, the poor performance of some of the armoured fighting vehicles and at the reformed Iraqi armed forces who have now taken responsibility for security in the country. The Iraq War is a vivid photographic introduction to a conflict that has only just passed into history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Past Master*



  






_*Wolf Hall*_* meets *_*The Man in the High Castle*_* in this mind-bending science fiction classic, now presented in an authoritative new edition from Library of America*

Plucked from time, Sir Thomas More arrives on the human colony of Astrobe in the year 2535 A.D., where there is trouble in utopia. Can he and his motley followers save this golden world from the Programmed Persons, and the soulless perfection they have engineered?

The survival of faith itself is at stake in this thrilling, uncategorizable, wildly inventive first novel—but the adventure is more than one of ideas. As astonishingly as Philip K. Dick and other visionaries of the 1960s new wave, Lafferty turns the conventions of space-opera science fiction upside-down and inside-out. Here are fractured allegories, tales-within-tales, twinkle-in-the-eye surprises, fantastic byways, and alien subjectivities that take one's breath away. Neil Gaiman has described Lafferty “a genius, an oddball, a madman”; Gene Wolfe calls him “our most original writer." Long-hailed by insiders and now with an introduction by Andrew Ferguson as well as unpublished omitted passages included in the notes, _Past Master_ deserves to perplex and delight a wider audience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Messenger (Koa Kane Hawaiian Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Journey deep into the exotic locales of Hawaii's Big Island to discover its language, culture—and crime*

On Hawaii Island, an anonymous 911 caller reports a body at Pohakuloa, the Army's live-fire training area. Hilo Chief Detective Koa Kane, a cop with his own secret criminal past, finds a mutilated corpse—bearing all the hallmarks of ancient ritual sacrifice.

He encounters a host of obstacles as he pursues the murderer—an incompetent local medical examiner, hostility from both haoles (Westerners) and sovereignty advocates, and a myriad of lies. Koa races to discover whether the victim stumbled upon a gang of high-tech archaeological thieves, or learned a secret so shocking it cost him his life and put others in mortal danger.

Will Hilo's most respected detective stop this sadistic fiend—or will the Pohakuloa killer strike again, with even deadlier consequences?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Snake Tattoo (The Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries) *



  






*Hailed by Sue Grafton as “a true original,” ex-cop turned private eye Carlotta Carlyle risks her neck in Boston’s Combat Zone for two very different clients*

Six-foot-tall, redheaded ex-cop and Boston-based private eye Carlotta Carlyle is “the genuine article: a straightforward, funny, thoroughly American mystery heroine” (_New York Post_).

Carlotta Carlyle is halfway through a pizza when her former boss, Lieutenant Mooney of the Boston Police, shows up at her door needing help even more than Carlotta needs a case. In a Combat Zone bar, Mooney got into a scrap with a stranger over a woman. Now the stranger is comatose, the woman has vanished, and Mooney has been suspended. He wants Carlotta to find the blond hooker with a snake tattoo who witnessed the brawl, and who can exonerate him.

Doing surveillance in the Zone, Carlotta gets a second case. A ritzy prep school kid with a bloody lip hires her to find his missing girlfriend. Drawn into two different yet equally dangerous worlds where dead bodies are showing up, Carlotta has only two weeks to save the most honest cop in Boston from going to jail, and to find a girl whose privileged parents don’t seem to care that she’s run away.

_The Snake Tattoo_ was named an outstanding book of the year by the London_ Times_.

*The Snake Tattoo is the 2nd book in the Carlotta Carlyle Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder Board (Boston Crime Thriller Book 1)*



  






Imagine THE DEPARTED meets HARRY BOSCH.

*___*

The crime sent shockwaves through the entire city.

But for Boston homicide detective Michael Kelly, the case hits particularly close to home.

Kelly was born and raised only a few blocks from where the girl’s body was found. He still has friends living in the old neighborhood.

Some are cops.

Others run the Irish mob.

And when Kelly’s investigation uncovers a shocking conspiracy, he realizes that he’ll need to use all of his unique connections to solve the case.

Because Kelly is determined to bring the killer to justice.

Whatever the cost...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ceremony in Death (In Death, Book 5)*



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb presents the fifth thrilling novel in her futuristic In Death series—where even in an age of cutting-edge technology, old beliefs die hard.*

Conducting a top secret investigation into the death of a fellow police officer has Lieutenant Eve Dallas treading on dangerous ground. She must put professional ethics before personal loyalties. But when a dead body is placed outside her home, Eve takes the warnning personally. With her husband, Roarke, watching her every move, Eve is drawn into the most dangerous case of her career. Every step she takes makes her question her own beliefs of right and wrong—and brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lost Contact (The Bridge Sequence Book One) *



  






*A mysterious object in space.
An archaeologist in search of answers.
A cult hailing the end of the world.
The Bridge awaits...*

Rex Walker always wanted to be like his father: a daring, adventurous man, traveling the world in pursuit of mysterious relics. Now Rex is the same age his father was when he disappeared without a trace.

While teaching anthropology at a Boston college, Rex attempts to bury the past, until he discovers a hidden clue he can’t ignore.

With the help of his sidekick Marcus, a former student turned protégé, he teams up with an alien-obsessed billionaire, and they search for the fabled Bridge.

As an unidentified object nears Pluto, speculation surges. The Believers, a fanatical cult, hail it as the homecoming of a distant alien race.

Will Rex solve the puzzle before it’s too late? Find out in *Lost Contact*, the first installment of The Bridge Sequence by Nathan Hystad, the best-selling author of _The Event_ and _Final Days_.

The Da Vinci Code meets Contact in this near-future SciFi thriller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rise of Germany, 1939–1941: The War in the West*



  






*An account of the early years of World War II based on extensive new research: “A genuinely fresh approach . . . exceptional” (The Wall Street Journal).
*
James Holland, one of the leading young historians of World War II, has spent over a decade conducting new research, interviewing survivors, and exploring archives that have never before been so accessible to unearth forgotten memoirs, letters, and official records.

In The Rise of Germany 1938–1941, Holland draws on this research to reconsider the strategy, tactics, and economic, political, and social aspects of the war. The Rise of Germany is a masterful book that redefines our understanding of the opening years of World War II. Beginning with the lead-up to the outbreak of war in 1939 and ending in the middle of 1941 on the eve of Operation Barbarossa, the Nazi invasion of Russia, this book is a landmark history of the war on land, in the air, and at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.20 

Posted once before.

*When Books Went to War: The Stories That Helped Us Win World War II *


  






*This New York Times bestselling account of books parachuted to soldiers during WWII is a “cultural history that does much to explain modern America” (USA Today).*

When America entered World War II in 1941, we faced an enemy that had banned and burned 100 million books. Outraged librarians launched a campaign to send free books to American troops, gathering 20 million hardcover donations. Two years later, the War Department and the publishing industry stepped in with an extraordinary program: 120 million specially printed paperbacks designed for troops to carry in their pockets and rucksacks in every theater of war.

These small, lightweight Armed Services Editions were beloved by the troops and are still fondly remembered today. Soldiers read them while waiting to land at Normandy, in hellish trenches in the midst of battles in the Pacific, in field hospitals, and on long bombing flights. This pioneering project not only listed soldiers’ spirits, but also helped rescue _The Great Gatsby_ from obscurity and made Betty Smith, author of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn,_ into a national icon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Diary of Prisoner 17326: A Boy's Life in a Japanese Labor Camp *



  






*A moving memoir of childhood in Dutch colonial Java, coming of age in wartime, and the trauma of life in WWII Labor Camps run by the Japanese.*

As a boy growing up the Dutch island colony of Java, John K. Stutterheim spent hours exploring his exotic surroundings, taking walks with his younger brother and dachshund along winding jungle roads. It was a fairly typical life for a colonial family in the Dutch East Indies, but their colonial idyll ended when the Japanese invaded in 1942, when John was fourteen.

With the surrender of Java, John’s father was taken prisoner. Soon thereafter, John, his younger brother, and his mother were imprisoned. A year later he and his brother were moved to a forced labor camp for boys, where disease, starvation, and the constant threat of imminent death took their toll.

Throughout all of these travails, John kept a secret diary hidden in his mattress. His memories now offer a unique perspective on an often-overlooked episode of World War II. What emerges is a compelling story of a young man caught up in the machinations of a global war—struggling to survive while caring for his gravely ill brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lindell's List: Saving British and American Women at Ravensbrück*



  






Already a decorated heroine of the First World War, British-born Mary Lindell, Comtesse de Milleville, was one of the most colourful and courageous agents of the Second World War, yet her story has almost been forgotten.Evoking the spirit of Edith Cavell, and taking the German occupation of Paris in 1940 as a personal affront, she led an escape line for patriotic Frenchmen and British soldiers. After imprisonment, escape to England, a secret return to France and another arrest, she began to witness the horrors of German-run prisons and concentration camps.In April 1945, a score of British and American women emerged from the Women’s Hell – Ravensbrück concentration camp – who had been kept alive by the willpower and the strength of one woman, Mary Lindell. She combined a passion for adventure with blunt speech and persistently displayed the greatest personal bravery in the face of great adversity. To counter German claims that they had no British or American prisoners, Mary smuggled out a plea for rescue and produced her list from her pinafore pocket, compiled in secret from the camp records. This vital list contained the names of captured women, many of whom were agents of British Military Intelligence, the Special Operations Executive or the French Resistance.Poignantly supported by first-hand testimony, Lindell’s List tells the moving story of Mary Lindell’s heroic leadership and the endurance of a group of women who defied the Nazis in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Young, Brave and Beautiful: The Missions of Special Operations Executive Agent Lieutenant Violette Szabô, George Cross, Croix de Guerre avec Étoile de Bronze*



  






SOE agent Violette Szabo was the daughter of an English father and French mother, and widow of a French army officer killed in action in North Africa in 1942. On her second mission she was captured by the Germans, interrogated and tortured, and deported to Germany, where she was eventually executed at Ravensbrück concentration camp. The bare bones of her story say nothing of the sabotage, gun battles, betrayal. Violette was the second woman ever to be awarded the George Cross, and she was immortalized in the film Carve her Name with Pride. What marks out this book is the simple, extraordinary fact is that is written by her daughter, Tania: she would have been two years old when she last saw her mother, the woman fellow agent Odette Churchill called "the bravest of us all."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Supplying the British Army in the Second World War *



  






*The noted military historian reveals the fascinating history of British Army logistics during WWII in this scholarly study.*

Armies have always required large amounts of material, but by the Second World War the numbers of men involved had grown exponentially, their equipment had become mechanized, and their deployment was global. Elaborate planning and administration at every level had to ensure that items of all kinds were collected, transported and handed out in every theatre of the war. But how were these items selected, ordered, produced, and delivered? Following her previous volume, _Supplying the British Army in the First World War_, Janet MacDonald continues her study of how the British Army kept its soldiers fed, clothed, and ready to fight.

The scale of the operation was enormous, and it had to be performed to critical timetables. Often threatened by enemy action, it was vital to the army’s success. MacDonald describes the necessity for central advanced planning for each expeditionary force as well as those engaged in home defense. She then elucidates the complex organization of personnel who performed these tasks, from the government and military command in London to those who distributed the equipment on the battlefield.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Spy in Hitler's Inner Circle: Hans-Thilo Schmidt and the Allied Intelligence Network that Decoded Germany's Enigma*



  






*This thrilling account of WWII espionage by the former French secret service chief chronicles an Allied spy’s actions in the German Cipher Office.*

A spy for the French Secret Service during World War II, Hans-Thilo Schmidt was embedded in the nerve center of the Third Reich. From deep within Hitler’s most sensitive operations, Schmidt created an intelligence network between France, Poland, and England. In _The Spy in Hitler’s Inner Circle_, France’s former secret service chief, Paul Paillole, offers a revealing chronicle of how Schmidt helped the Allies infiltrate German agencies and crack their encryption system, the Enigma machine.

Paillole details how Schmidt delivered intelligence to France right from the source of the German Cipher Office. Revealed here are the most secret aspects of the so-called war of numbers that led to Alan Turing’s historic codebreaking achievement at Bletchley Park. From information about Germany’s rearmament and the reoccupation of the Rhineland to fundamental technical intelligence about the Enigma machine, Schmidt’s contributions were key to the Allied victory in the intelligence war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Broad Daylight: The Secret Procedures behind the Holocaust by Bullets*



  






*How the Murder of More Than Two Million Jews Was Carried Out—In Broad Daylight

Based on a decade of work by Father Patrick Desbois and his team at Yahad–In Unum that has culminated to date in interviews with more than 5,700 neighbors to the murdered Jews and visits to more than 2,700 extermination sites, many of them unmarked.

One key finding: Genocide does not happen without the neighbors. The neighbors are instrumental to the crime.*

In his National Jewish Book Award–winning book _The Holocaust by Bullets_, Father Patrick Desbois documented for the first time the murder of 1.5 million Jews in Ukraine during World War II. Nearly a decade of further work by his team, drawing on interviews with neighbors of the Jews, wartime records, and the application of modern forensic practices to long-hidden grave sites. has resulted in stunning new findings about the extent and nature of the genocide.

_In Broad Daylight_ documents mass killings in seven countries formerly part of the Soviet Union that were invaded by Nazi Germany. It shows how these murders followed a template, or script, which included a timetable that was duplicated from place to place. Far from being kept secret, the killings were done in broad daylight, before witnesses. Often, they were treated as public spectacle. The Nazis deliberately involved the local inhabitants in the mechanics of death—whether it was to cook for the killers, to dig or cover the graves, to witness their Jewish neighbors being marched off, or to take part in the slaughter. They availed themselves of local people and the structures of Soviet life in order to make the Eastern Holocaust happen.

Narrating in lucid, powerful prose that has the immediacy of a crime report, Father Desbois assembles a chilling account of how, concretely, these events took place in village after village, from the selection of the date to the twenty-four-hour period in which the mass murders unfolded. Today, such groups as ISIS put into practice the Nazis’ lessons on making genocide efficient.

The book includes an historical introduction by Andrej Umansky, research fellow at the Institute for Criminal Law and Criminal Procedure, University of Cologne, Germany, and historical and legal advisor to Yahad-In Unum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood on Red Dirt *



  






Blood on Red Dirt is the true story of Marine Corporal Gary Cowart. The book encompasses the time before enlistment, Boot Camp, Infantry Training Regiment, Artillery School, and his time in Vietnam during the Tet Offensive of 1968. Incorporated with actual pictures from the times and places remembered in this book, it gives the reader a mix of emotions felt during the good times and bad, of combat and of non-combat, with the intent of giving the lay person a more complete picture of the Vietnam experience.
After serving in Vietnam, Dr. Cowart earned a B.A. degree in Zoology from the University of Washington, and a Doctor of Dental Surgery degree from the UW School of Dentistry He currently lives, writes, and maintains a general dental practice in Kent, Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*12 Seconds of Silence: How a Team of Inventors, Tinkerers, and Spies Took Down a Nazi Superweapon*



  






*The riveting story of the American scientists, tinkerers, and nerds who solved one of the biggest puzzles of World War II—and developed one of the most powerful weapons of the war*

_12 Seconds of Silence_ is the remarkable, lost story of how a ragtag group of American scientists overcame one of the toughest problems of World War II: shooting things out of the sky.

Working in a secretive organization known as Section T, a team of physicists, engineers, and everyday Joes and Janes took on a devilish challenge. To help the Allies knock airplanes out of the air, they created one of the world’s first “smart weapons.” Against overwhelming odds and in a race against time, mustering every scrap of resource, ingenuity, and insight, the scientists of Section T would eventually save countless lives, rescue the city of London from the onslaught of a Nazi superweapon, and help bring about the Axis defeat. A holy grail sought after by Allied and Axis powers alike, their unlikely innovation ranks with the atomic bomb as one of the most revolutionary technologies of the Second World War. Until now, their tale was largely untold.

For fans of Erik Larson and Ben Macintyre, set amidst the fog of espionage, dueling spies, and the dawn of an age when science would determine the fate of the world, _12 Seconds of Silence_ is a tribute to the extraordinary wartime mobilization of American science and the ultimate can-do story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*GCHQ: The Secret Wireless War, 1900–1986 *



  






*The go-to intelligence expert and author of MI6 has “provided the clearest review of GCHQ and its predecessors in a publicly available book” (Firetrench).*

Signal intelligence is the most secret, and most misunderstood, weapon in the modern espionage arsenal. As a reliable source of information, it is unequalled, which is why Government Communications Headquarters, almost universally known as GCHQ, is several times larger than the two smaller, but more familiar, organizations, MI5 and MI6. Because of its extreme sensitivity, and the ease with which its methods can be compromised, GCHQ’s activities remain cloaked in secrecy.

In _GCHQ: The Secret Wireless War 1900-1986_, the renowned expert Nigel West traces GCHQ’s origins back to the early days of wireless and gives a detailed account of its development since that time. From the moment that Marconi succeeded in transmitting a radio signal across the Channel, Britain has been engaged in a secret wireless war, first against the Kaiser, then Hitler and the Soviet Union.

Following painstaking research, Nigel West is able to describe all GCHQ’s disciplines, including direction-finding, interception and traffic analysis, and code-breaking. Also explained is the work of several lesser known units such as the wartime Special Wireless Groups and the top-secret Radio Security Service.

Laced with some truly remarkable anecdotes, this edition of this important book will intrigue historians, intelligence professionals and general readers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Semper Cool: One Marine's Fond Memories of Vietnam*



  






Semper Cool is the wrenching, sometimes hilarious and always thought-provoking true story of a mischievous teenager who enlists in the U.S. Marine Corps seeking adventure and his father's approval and finds both, plus more danger than he ever could have imagined. With its vivid imagery, Semper Cool thrusts readers into a grunt's-eye view of the blood, guts, tears and laughter of war, as told by a Marine who returned home a man and a patriot. Be prepared to laugh and cry and ultimately thank God for the men and women willing to risk their lives for the freedoms that so many Americans enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Space Race (Space Race 1)*



  






*Ten teams. One grand prize. The Race is on.*

Arlo Lewis was resigned to his station in life as a supply hauler for one of the Primary Corporations ruling Earth, until an acquisition forces him to re-evaluate his situation.

When he’s hand selected to lead SeaTech’s Race team, he struggles to return to the competitive field he abandoned as a teenager.

With an eager team, and the promise of a better future, Arlo takes on the challenge, only to find more at stake than the rights to Proxima.

Under the threat of a revolution brewing at the finish line, things don’t go as expected.

The galaxy will never be the same. But that may be exactly what Arlo needs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Gunn Files: The Complete Series: (An Alien Contact Mystery Box Set: Books 1-3)*



  






*Get the Gunn Files Box Set, featuring the complete trilogy. 1000+ pages of suspense-filled, alien bounty hunting action that will take you from Earth to beyond.*

Aliens are among us, and Austin, Texas just got a whole lot weirder.

When smart-aleck, down-on-his-luck bounty hunter Anderson Gunn snags his next job, he’s just happy to get the gig. The target he’s chasing may be wanted for murder, but his bills aren’t going to pay themselves.

As it turns out, he probably should've been more selective. When he tracks down Cameron Kovak, the wanted man turns out to be no man at all.

Gunn finds himself face to face with a tentacled creature out of Ridley Scott’s worst nightmare - a baby Cthulhu, wearing his target's skin like a onesie. And that's just the start of it. Aliens have their eyes on us, and Gunn finds himself swept up in their mysterious plans.

*Don't miss this Special Edition Omnibus of The Gunn Files, a sci-fi thrill ride that will have you wondering if aliens truly walk among us. It's perfect for fans of Men in Black and The X-Files.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Worlds Enough and Time (The Worlds Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*By the author of The Forever War: In the decades following the ultimate conflict, the last remnants of humanity face extinction on a doomed voyage to a new home in the stars, in the momentous conclusion to Joe Haldeman’s acclaimed Worlds saga*

The Earth is no more, an uninhabitable shell following the one-day war that obliterated the population. In the decades that followed, the surviving Worlds orbiting the dead planet have become the last refuge of humankind. With the discovery of a possibly habitable planet in a distant star system, ten thousand brave colonists are preparing to depart from New New York aboard the interstellar vessel _Newhome_. Among them is Marianne O’Hara, who will ultimately control the fate of what remains of the human race.

The momentous voyage is plagued from the start by ignorance and sabotage, and by the dark tenets of a nihilistic religion dedicated to ultimate destruction. But despite the many trials and tragedies, the spacefarers—and particularly Marianne and her loved ones—will be forced to endure. There is no turning back once the journey begins . . . for soon there will be nowhere left to return to.

With _Worlds Enough and Time_, Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Joe Haldeman completes his magnificent story of humankind’s destruction and rebirth, capping off his acclaimed trilogy with a truly transcendent tale of destiny, courage, selflessness, dedication, and the resilience of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trail of Blood (The Loner series Book 9)*



  






In the West, he had legendary shoes to fill. Now the Loner is about to face his deadliest challenge yet. . .

*Bravery Is In The Blood*

The son of legendary gunman Frank Morgan, Conrad Browning goes by the name Kid Morgan--the Loner--and forged a growing reputation of his own. But in the midst of a fight for his life, the Kid discovered that he too was a father: of twins he'd never met. Now, the Kid heads back east to pierce a mystery guarded by murderous criminals for hire. Why is his ex-fiancÈe hiding his children from him? And why is this secret worth killing to keep? The answers lead the Kid back to a small Kansas town and a tale of cruelty, greed and power--the kind of story his father always knew how to end: with courage and a gun. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bullets Don't Die (The Loner series Book 15)*



  






*The wandering gunfighter joins an ageing lawman to fight the battle of both their lives in the USA Today bestselling author’s Western series finale.*

Though he is known as the Loner, Conrad Browning knows what it's like to a have a family and a home. And he knows the pain that comes with losing it all. So when he meets a man living on the edge of sanity, the Loner is determined to help—even if it winds up costing his life.

Jared Tate is an aging U.S. marshal who has saved lives, made enemies, and planted a lot of bad men in hallowed ground. But Tate is in deep trouble, the kind that comes from a troubled mind. Not remembering as much as he’d like, nor forgetting as much as he should, Tate has one person to trust. In the lawless and violent Kansas territory, the Loner is the only one willing to take on Tate’s demons—and his enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Midlife Cabernet: Life, Love & Laughter after Fifty (Midlife Humor)*



  






"Laugh-out-loud funny!" - Publishers Weekly
"An argument for joy.' - Foreword Reviews
2014 Silver Medal Winner for Humor - Independent Publisher Book Awards program
First Place Winner for Humor - North American Book Awards
Winner for Top Ten Idaho Authors - Idaho Book Extravaganza

Welcome to Midlife Cabernet!
This title is SO much better than the original working title of Elderly Wino. If you’re a feisty, robust female tumbling down the far side of fifty, grab a glass of cabernet (oh hell, grab the whole bottle), wear your rhinestone-studded reading glasses, and savor some witty words of wisdom:

Enjoy midlife love, sex, and passion (with another actual, living person)
Turn your adult children’s old room into a wine bar so they can’t move back home
Remain confident when your boobs sway like tube socks, you’re a case study for Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and your aging parents forget your name
Yes, midlife is your reward for not dying young. So, drink it all in, Sisters! The best is yet to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*And Then She Vanished (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 1) *



  






*He only looked away for a second.*

Still haunted by the disappearance of his little sister, Amy, over twenty years ago, Joseph Bridgeman’s life has fallen apart. When a friend talks him into seeing hypnotherapist Alexia Finch to help with his insomnia, Joseph accidentally discovers he can time travel. His first trip only takes him back a few minutes, but his new-found ability gives him something he hasn’t felt for the longest time: hope.

Joseph sets out to travel back to the night Amy went missing and save her. But after several failed attempts, he discovers the farther back he travels, the less time he gets to stay there. And the clock is ticking.

With the help of Alexia, Joseph embarks on a desperate race against the past to save his sister. Can he master his new skill and solve the mystery of Amy’s disappearance before it’s too late?

*Previously released as The Unexpected Gift of Joseph Bridgeman, this updated version includes extra chapters, new plotlines, and even deeper character development. It makes way for an expanded vision of the Joseph Bridgeman Series, with the first four books released in 2021 and 2022.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Forgotten Fortune: An Archaeological Thriller (The Jack Reilly Adventures Book 1)*



  






*"If you enjoy globetrotting adventures jampacked with over-the-top action, then you'll love Matt James' work!" --Nick Thacker, USA Today bestselling author*

Unverified reports tell of a hidden treasure trove deep beneath the Owl Mountains in Poland. Many have tried, but all have failed to locate the legendary Nazi gold train.

Jack Reilly mourns the loss of his grandmother, a Holocaust survivor, and an esteemed historian. In memory of her, the retired Delta operator tours the place of her imprisonment, the Auschwitz-Birkenau State Museum, site of the infamous Nazi concentration camp.

Suddenly, the crowded complex is taken over by a well-armed force. They're led by a woman on a personal quest. The mercenary commander yearns to uncover the lucrative haul with the help of a journal that once belonged to Heinrich Himmler, leader of Adolf Hitler's ruthless paramilitary organization, the Schutzstaffel. She shanghaies Jack into service after she learns of his past.

With innocent lives on the line, Jack agrees to help. If he fails, people die. But if he succeeds, and he unwillingly helps resurrect the Nazi party, even more people will die. Never in his life has Jack been stuck between a bigger rock and a harder place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Berlin (Leo & Allissa International Thrillers Book 3)*



  






When a prominent fashion designer falls beneath a train on Berlin’s U-Bahn, everything points to suicide. But his family aren’t convinced. They thought he was happy, successful and had everything going for him. Then, there’s the answerphone message he left the night before he died…

Arriving home after a tortuous time in Hong Kong, all Leo and Allissa need is rest. But, with Allissa invited to reconnect with her estranged family at a birthday party, and an unsolicited stranger turning up at their door, relaxation will have to wait.

Keen to prove he’s over his past and has a handle on his anxiety, Leo heads to Berlin alone. When the investigation leads from a late-night techno club to a shop run by gangsters and finally onto the sinister wreck of a Cold War spy station, it may be a decision he stands to regret.

With the trail of the truth fraught with deception, difficult decisions and their future more uncertain than ever, can Leo and Allissa find their target before someone beats them to it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ashes Fall (The Ibarra Crusade Book 1) *



  






*Earth suffers under a brutal alien occupation. But one young man from beyond the galaxy's edge brings hope.*

Ely Hale returns to the Earth with a desperate plea from his father: Take his son to Stacy Ibarra and remove the Qa’resh technology embedded in his skull before it kills him. Ely awakens to a world turned prison planet, and the Geist invaders have their own designs on the device he carries.

Only the Ibarra Crusade stands against the darkness, and they are losing the war. When the Crusade’s few remaining agents learn of Ely’s return, they launch a final, desperate attempt to steal him off world and out of the Geist’s clutches.

Ely isn’t a warrior, but the Hale name comes with high expectations…and carries hope for all of humanity.

The Ember War Saga continues with this first novel in the Ibarra Crusade. Military science fiction at its finest with all the mech combat, space marines and pulse pounding battles that Richard Fox is famous for. Read Ashes Fall now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Gold Touch That Went Cattywampus (Lost Southern Magic Book 1) *



  






*The town of Magnolia Cove has lost its magic. It's up to Pepper Reign to reclaim it.*

When Blake Calhoun sets out to steal the heart fire, the object that makes the town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, magical, his plan backfires. The heart isn't stolen, instead it breaks into four pieces and scatters across the state. Now, newly married Pepper and Axel Reign must work to track down each piece. Lucky for them, when a person finds a piece, they are bestowed with strange abilities.

Pepper's search will take her to Haunted Hollow, where she will reunite with Blissful Breneaux. But Blissful has her own problems. She's trying to stop a demon from taking possession of folks in her small town. Meanwhile, a man has arrived, one who has an uncanny ability to turn objects into gold. Has he found a piece of the lost magic? If so, will Blissful and Pepper be able to claim it, or will Blake Calhoun beat them to it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Courier: A Dak Harper Thriller (The Relic Runner Book 1) *



  






*Former Special Forces operator Dak Harper needs a job.*
Out of work and on the run after a shocking betrayal by his brothers-in-arms, the ex-Special Forces commando hasn’t stopped moving for months.
He can’t. Some of the same soldiers who left him for dead in the Middle East still want his head. And they’re getting closer.
So far, he’s been lucky. But Dak is low on money and nearly out of time.
All he needs is an easy gig. A place to lie low, bank some cash, and quietly figure out his next move.
That’s not exactly what he finds.
Some rich kid with more money than he knows what to do with wants to open his own museum. But first, he’s got to fill it, and that’s where Dak comes in.
Not sure if his gift for hunting bad guys will translate to finding priceless artifacts, Dak’s willing to give it a shot. He needs this job. The kid will pay him a lot of money and ask no questions.
Before he knows it, Dak’s on the first flight to South America, chasing his big payday. But Dak’s about to trade one set of problems for something even worse: the deadliest mission of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Enigma Beyond: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 11)*



  






*What happens when technology outruns our humanity?*

Humans continue to give their decision making over to Artificial Intelligence. Or, was it simply confiscated? Algorithms are delivering manufactured choices to each person via their ever-pervasive personal devices. The seduction of mankind is eminent unless our champions stop them.

R-Group, with their own next generation youth, are poised to take on one of their most complex adversaries, supercomputers run by greedy powerful technological geniuses. The training for the new members of the R-Group is live, in the form of a real-world cyber assault crisis. ICABOD, R-Group's digital family member, is their best weapon for this battle.

With corporate self-discipline gone and the power of U.S. Congressional oversight crippled, the dominance of the technical oligopolies now dictates their terms of control.

MAG, the consortium of global technology predators, have come together to bring their insidious plans to fruition using humans' desire for the easy and effortless lifestyles, even as it steals their freedoms. For groups caught in the cyber crosshairs, time has already run out. The social media noise blinds humanity to what is happening. MAG uses it to seize control of politics, healthcare, finances, and defense systems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Did You Just Eat That?: Two Scientists Explore Double-Dipping, the Five-Second Rule, and other Food Myths in the Lab *



  






*Is the five-second rule legitimate?

Are electric hand dryers really bacteria blowers?

Am I spraying germs everywhere when I blow on my birthday cake?

How gross is backwash?*

When it comes to food safety and germs, there are as many common questions as there are misconceptions. And yet there has never been a book that clearly examines the science behind these important issues—until now. In _Did You Just Eat That?_ food scientists Paul Dawson and Brian Sheldon take readers into the lab to show, for example, how they determine the amount of bacteria that gets transferred by sharing utensils or how many microbes live on restaurant menus. The authors list their materials and methods (in case you want to replicate the experiments), guide us through their results, and offer in-depth explanations of good hygiene and microbiology. Written with candid humor and richly illustrated, this fascinating book will reveal surprising answers to the most frequently debated—and also the weirdest—questions about food and germs, sure to satisfy anyone who has ever wondered: should I really eat that?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vikings and Their Enemies: Warfare in Northern Europe, 750-1100 *



  






*A fresh account of some of history's greatest warriors.*

The Vikings had an extraordinary and far-reaching historical impact. From the eighth to the eleventh centuries, they ranged across Europe—raiding, exploring, colonizing—and their presence was felt as far away as Russia and Byzantium. They are most famous as warriors, yet perhaps their talent for warfare is too little understood. Philip Line, in this scholarly and highly readable study of the Viking age, uses original documentary sources—the chronicles, sagas, and poetry—and the latest archaeological evidence to describe how the Vikings and their enemies in northern Europe organized for war.

His graphic examination gives an up-to-date interpretation of the Vikings’ approach to violence and their fighting methods that will be fascinating reading for anyone who is keen to understand how they operated and achieved so much in medieval Europe. He explores the practicalities of waging war in the Viking age, including compelling accounts of the nature of campaigns and raids, and detailed accounts of Viking-age battles on land and sea, using all the available evidence to give an insight into the experience of combat. Throughout this fascinating book, Philip Line seeks to dispel common myths about the Vikings and misconceptions about their approach to warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saxons vs. Vikings: Alfred the Great and England in the Dark Ages (A Very, Very Short History of England Book 2)*



  






*A witty and concise look at the beginnings of English history, when the nation consolidated after clashes between the Saxons and invading Vikings.*

In 871, three of England's four kingdoms were overrun by Vikings, the ruthless, all-conquering Scandinavian raiders who terrorized early medieval Europe. With the Norsemen murdering one king with arrows and torturing another to death by ripping out his lungs, the prospects that faced the kingdom of Wessex were bleak. Worse still, the Saxons were now led by a young man barely out of his teens who was more interested in God than fighting. Yet within a decade Alfred—the only English king known as the Great—had driven the Vikings out of half of England, and his children and grandchildren would unite the country a few years later. This period, popular with fans of television shows such as _Vikings_ and _The Last Kingdom_, saw the creation of England as a nation-state, with Alfred laying down the first national law code, establishing an education system and building cities.

_Saxons vs. Vikings_ also covers the period before Alfred, including ancient Britain, the Roman occupation, and the Dark Ages, explaining important historical episodes such as Boudicca, King Arthur, and Beowulf.

Perfect for newcomers to the subject, this is the second title in the new _A Very, Very Short History of England_ series. If you’re trying to understand England and its history in the most informative and entertaining way possible, this is the place to start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Six Wives of Henry VIII*



  






*A “brilliantly written and meticulously researched” biography of royal family life during England’s second Tudor monarch (San Francisco Chronicle).*

Either annulled, executed, died in childbirth, or widowed, these were the well-known fates of the six queens during the tempestuous, bloody, and splendid reign of Henry VIII of England from 1509 to 1547. But in this “exquisite treatment, sure to become a classic” (_Booklist_), they take on more fully realized flesh and blood than ever before. Katherine of Aragon emerges as a staunch though misguided woman of principle; Anne Boleyn, an ambitious adventuress with a penchant for vengeance; Jane Seymour, a strong-minded matriarch in the making; Anne of Cleves, a good-natured woman who jumped at the chance of independence; Katherine Howard, an empty-headed wanton; and Katherine Parr, a warm-blooded bluestocking who survived King Henry to marry a fourth time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Defeat on the Western Front, 1944–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*This WWII pictorial history vividly captures the Allied liberation of Europe from Normandy to Berlin through rare wartime photographs.*

With this volume in the Images of War series, readers witness the intensity of the fighting as Allied forces make their way from the beaches of Normandy through France and the Low Countries and finally into Germany itself.

Despite demoralizing withdrawals and reversals, the German military forces—including the Wehrmacht, Waffen-SS, Hitlerjugend, and Volkssturm—continued to inflict significant losses on their superior enemies. But when the Allies crossed the Rhine in early 1945 with the Russians closing on Berlin from the East, the shattered remnants of Hitler’s once all-conquering forces had nowhere to go. Though fanatical elements of Nazi guerrillas continued to fight to the death, most of the survivors accepted surrender. The graphic images in this volume capture the drama of that historic period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Tank Destroyers (Images of War)*



  






*This WWII pictorial history of Nazi anti-tank vehicles illustrates the Germans’ ever-increasing need for defense against Allied armor.*

During World War II, combatants on both sides developed increasingly effective armored vehicles and tactics. The German military’s answer to American Shermans and British Cruisers was to create dedicated anti-tank vehicles such as the Panzerjger I, Sturmgeschtz, Marders, Nashorn. Hetzer, Jagdpanzer, Elefant, Jagdtiger IV and Jagdpanther. Fully illustrated with rare wartime photographs, _Hitler’s Tank Destroyers_ covers the each of these models, detailing their development and technology throughout the war.

As the war progressed, larger and more powerful tank destroyers entered the battlefield. Due the overwhelming enemy opposition, they were compelled to not only attack armor, but also support ground troops. This comprehensive account covers all the Nazis mobile anti-tank vehicles in words and images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SS Specialist Units in Combat (Images of War)*



  






It is an often overlooked fact that the SS Divisions included Cavalrymen, Paratroopers, Mountain and Ski Battalions and these rare photographs illustrate the unique role played by specialist units in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle of Iwo Jima: Raising the Flag, February–March 1945 (Images of War)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Panzer III at War, 1939–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






*A highly illustrated account of the foremost German fighting machines of the Second War World—from the author of the bestselling Panzer IV at War.*

With comprehensive captions and text this superb book is the latest in the bestselling Images of War Series and the second instalment of the author’s pictorial history of the German Panzers in the Second World War. The Panzer III saw almost continuous action from the annexation of Czechoslovakia, the invasion of Poland and then France and the Low Countries, in North Africa, Italy, the Eastern Front and, finally, the retreat back into Germany.

Between 1936 and 1945, many thousands of Panzer IIIs were built. It quickly demonstrated its superiority on the battlefield and, for most of the war, remained a match for its opponents’ heavy tanks.

The superb collection of images shows how these formidable tanks were adapted and up-gunned to face the ever-increasing enemy threat. The expert commentary describes how the Germans carefully utilized all available reserves and resources into building numerous production variants and how they coped on the battlefield. This is a splendid description of the one of the Nazis’ foremost fighting machines and a worthy successor volume to the acclaimed _Panzer IV at War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitlers Heavy Panzers, 1943–1945 (Images of War) *



  






This work with its in-depth text, captions and rare images chronicles the last desperate years of the Wehrmacht Panzerwaffe. Despite a worsening strategic situation both on the Eastern Front and in the West, Hitlers Panzers and their highly motivated crews showed superior tactical abilities and killing power abut such was the overall picture that this was not enough to alter the course of the war as the Allies closed remorselessly in on Berlin.Covered in this superb book are many variants, some well known and others less so including often modified, up-armoured and up-gunned models. Copious images of Tigers 1 and 11, Panzerjager, Panthers, Panzer 4s, StuG IV and III, Wespes, Hummels are provided as well as other fine examples of German engineering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Twin Mustang: The North American F-82 at War (Images of War)*



  






*“A comprehensive look at the 272-plane F-82 fleet . . . This is a fine addition to Carey’s body of work and to anyone’s aviation library.”—HistoryNet*

One of the most unusual and remarkable American fighter aircraft, the F-82 Twin Mustang was the last mass production propeller-driven fighter acquired by the U.S. Air Force. Originally intended as a very long-range fighter escort for the Boeing B-29 Superfortress during World War II, it arrived too late to see combat and evolved into a night and all-weather fighter during the post-war years. Combat operations in the Korean War followed, along with a host of other dynamic episodes of deployment. This work traces the developmental, operational, and combat history of this unique American fighter and features 120 photographs and illustrations, many of which have never been published before.

Seven chapters, all extensively illustrated, cover the aircraft’s development, descriptions of the variants and sub-types, details of initial entry into service, three chapters covering the F-82’s service in the Korean War, and a final chapter detailing the type’s removal from the Korean War Theatre in February 1952, to see out its operational days in the Alaskan Air Defense Command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Russian Armour in the Second World War (Images of War) *



  






*his WWII pictorial history of Russia’s tanks and armored fighting vehicles provides a vivid look at the Eastern Front through rare wartime photographs.*

When Hitler’s armies advanced into Russia, it was Stalin’s tanks and armored fighting vehicles that finally pushed them back from the outskirts of Moscow. At the Battle of Kursk in the summer of 1943, the Soviet tanks and AFVs proved their effectiveness by defeating the cream of the Panzertruppen. From that point on, the tanks and armored fighting vehicles of the Red Army continued their offensive operations until they victoriously entered Berlin in April and May of 1945.

In this fascinating pictorial history, military expert Michael Green provides historical images of the full range of Russian armor as well as exterior and interior color photos of preserved and restored tanks and AFVs from the period. This latest book in the Images of War series brings to life the Red Army’s efforts to repel Hitler's Panzer Armies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall of Malaya and Singapore: Images of War*



  






*“This photo essay produces a very effective picture of the defeat of British forces in Malaya and Singapore by the Japanese . . . Highly recommended.”—Firetrench*

In just 10 weeks from 8 December 1941 to mid-February 1942, British and Imperial forces were utterly defeated by the numerically inferior Japanese under General Yamashita.

British units fought hard on the Malayan mainland, but the Japanese showed greater mobility, cunning and tactical superiority. Morale was badly affected by the loss of HMS _Prince of Wales_ and _Repulse_ to Japanese aircraft on 19 December as they sought out enemy shipping. Panic set in as military and civilians withdrew south to Singapore. Thought to be an impregnable fortress, its defenses against land attacks were shockingly deficient. General Percival’s leadership was at best uninspired and at worst incompetent.

Once the Allied troops withdrew to Singapore it was only a matter of time before surrender became inevitable. To make matters worse reinforcements arrived but only in time to be made POWs.

The whole catastrophe is brilliantly described in this highly illustrated book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*United States Infantry Weapons of the Second World War (Images of War) *



  






During the arduous campaigns in theatres of war from the Pacific to North West Europe, American infantry weapons played a key role in the eventual victory over the Axis forces. In so doing they earned a special reputation for ruggedness and reliability. In addition to being used by US ground forces they were widely adopted by other Allied nations.

Expert author Michael Green puts the full range of small arms, be they rifles, submachine guns, shotguns, pistols, machine guns as well as mortars, anti-tank weapons and close infantry support artillery under the microscope.

Many names such as the Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) and the incomparable semi-automatic Garand will be well known whereas others (the Johnson Rifle and Reising SMG) are not. The typically informative text completes the wide range of photographic images.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Tank Killer: Sturmgeschütz at War, 1940–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Sturmgeschtz III was originally designed as an assault weapon, but as war progressed it was increasingly used in a defensive role and evolved into an assault gun and tank destroyer. By 1943 its main role was providing anti-tank support to the units in its area of operation. This consequently led to many StuGs being destroyed in battle. Nonetheless they were very successful as tank killers and destroyed, among others, many bunkers, pillboxes and other defenses. While not considered to be a true tank because it lacked a turret, the gun was mounted directly in the hull, with a low profile to reduce vehicle heights, and had a limited lateral traverse of a few degrees in either direction. Thus, the entire vehicle had to be turned in order to acquire targets. Omitting the turret made production much simpler and less costly, enabling greater numbers to be built. Most assault guns were mounted on the chassis of a Panzer III or Panzer IV, with the resultant model being called either a StuG III or StuG IV respectively. The StuG was one of the most effective tracked vehicles of World War II, and over 10,000 of them were eventually produced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beyond Rome to the Alps: Across the Arno and Gothic Line, 1944–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Rome was liberated on 5 June 1944 but the Italian campaign had another eleven gruelling months to run. The US Fifth and British Eighth Armies drove across the Arno River, capturing Florence on 5 August. Once again The Wehrmachts Tenth and Fourteenth Armies eluded destruction, withdrawing into the Gothic Line in the Northern Apennines. The Eighth Army, advancing along the Adriatic coast and the Fifth Army in the mountains north of Florence penetrated this strong German defensive belt between 25 August and the end of September. Yet the Allied campaign stalled due to a lethal combination of supply and manpower shortages, the early onset of winter and the rugged terrain favouring the German defenders.

The Allied April spring offensive saw Eighth Army breakthrough the Argenta Gap into the Po Valley, while Fifth Army captured Bologna.. After crossing the Po River the Allies fanned out across Northern Italy, before the Nazi surrender on 3 May 1945.These dramatic events are described in words and images in this superb Images of War book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dutch Resistance Revealed: The Inside Story of Courage and Betrayal*



  






The Dutch resistance movement during the Nazi occupation was bedevilled by treachery, betrayal and poor organization and support from London. Despite these serious problems, the brave men and women of the Dutch resistance who refused to accept domination by their brutal oppressors, made a significant contribution to the war effort albeit at a terrible cost. Their contribution which included escape routes for Allied aircrew and acts of sabotage has been largely over-looked.

While the author focuses on the activity and fate of her husbands father, Henry Scharrer, her superbly researched book ranges far wider.

As well as introducing a large cast of resistance workers, double agents and Nazis, she describes many of the operations, successful and disastrous, and analyses the results. Too often, as in Henry Scharrers case, the outcome was tragic.This gripping true account of extraordinary heroism and betrayal demonstrates both the best and worst of human conduct in extreme conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fortress Europa: Book 4 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series *



  






The year is 1944.

Fortress Europe is being assailed from everywhere. After the years of conquests and victories, the Axis is now hard-pressed from everywhere.

On the Eastern Front, the war is raging as violently as before. The Soviets are on the offensive. The masses of Red Army soldiers and tanks threatens to overwhelm the German conquerors. 1943 ended with the Axis forces reeling back across the whole frontline, and now the Russians seek to give the killing blow to the Wehrmacht.

In Africa, the Allies have pushed the Germano-Italian forces to their last redoubt in Libya, but the Mareth line will prove a formidable obstacle for Patton’s 7th army. In Spain and Portugal, battle will soon be joined as the Allies are about to land in force and try to pry open the Mediterranean Sea entrance.

In North-Western Europe, the 1943 year ended with the Allies sole masters of the North Atlantic, and they are now poised to land in force in the United Kingdom and Ireland. Germany, out of troops and resources to defend their British conquest, will have to choose. Defend or retreat.

In the Pacific, the Japanese, now outnumbered and outmatched in ships, airplanes, and logistics will have to fight hard to block the American advance. With the liberation of Oahu and the rebuilding of their great Pearl Harbor base, the USA is ready to send its enormous armada toward the rest of the Pacific. The future is bleak for Imperial Japan.

But there is still hope for the Axis. New weapons are coming operational that could swing the balance once more in favor of the Germans. Jet planes, invincible tanks, even missiles are about to get to the battlefield, to the Allies great dismay.

With the unlimited resources of its oil conquests and extensive, untouched industrial infrastructure, Germany can still win the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*RAF Fighter Pilots Over Burma (Images of War) *



  






It is a recognized fact that, had the war gone badly for the Allies on the India/Burma front, and had the Japanese succeeded in invading the Indian Continent, the outcome of the war would have been entirely different. Yet despite this, the campaign on the Burma front is offered surprisingly scant coverage in the majority of photo-history books. This new book, from respected military historian and author Norman Franks, attempts to redress the balance, noting the importance of this particular aerial conflict within the wider context of the Second World War.

Franks takes as his focus the pilots, aircraft and landscapes that characterized the campaign. Photographs acquired during the course of an intensive research period are consolidated into a volume that is sure to make for a popular addition to the established Images of War series. Many unpublished photographs feature, each one offering a new insight into the conflict as it unfolded over Burmese skies. The archive offers a wealth of dynamic images of RAF Hurricanes and Spitfires in flight, with shots of both the aircraft and the pilots employed during this challenging conflict. To fly and fight in Burma, pilots really had to be at the top of their game. The Japanese enemy certainly weren't the only problem to contend with; weather, poor food, incredible heat and all its attendant maladies, jungle diseases, tigers, elephants, fevers... 

The Japanese were the real enemy but the British pilots had so much more to deal with. And they did it for years. In Britain, a pilot could look forward to a break from operations every six months or so on average. In Burma, pilots first employed in 1941 were still flying operations in 1944. The collection represents a determination on the author's part to record the part played by these resilient and skilled RAF fighter pilots, the contribution that they paid in supporting General Slim's 14th Army and the part they ultimately played in defeating the Japanese attempts to break through into India. These efforts, all paramount and imperative to success, are celebrated here in words and images in a volume sure to appeal to Spitfire and Hurricane enthusiasts, as well as the more general reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Axis Warships: As Seen on Photos from Allied Intelligence Files (Looking Down on War)*



  






For his latest book Colonel Roy Stanley presents aerial photographs of the German and Italian fleets that were selected as important six decades ago and have long lain dormant, unindexed and unexplained. Extensive use of aerial and other Intelligence imagery from long retired files would be enough to make this book a must for those intrigued by World War II intelligence and naval history. But it is the author's commentary that makes this work truly unique, thanks to his aerial photo interpretation experience, ability to provide Intelligence analysis, and academic background. Meticulously researched for ship identification, the eye of an experienced PI sees things others might miss, and the author tells us what he sees. Some of these photos may have appeared in contemporary documents but never with the insight presented in this book. We see warships under attack, at sea and in harbor as captured by photo reconnaissance. Analysis of selective enlargements adds to the understanding. Even the most devout follower of warships will learn something.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dunkirk Perimeter and Evacuation 1940: France and Flanders Campaign (Battleground Dunkirk) *



  






*The history of a disastrous WWII setback, including numerous photos, maps, and information for visitors.*

This book tells the story of the fierce fighting around the Dunkirk Perimeter during May and June 1940 between the retreating British Expeditionary Force and its French allies and the advancing German army. This grievous military setback was soon transformed into a morale-boosting symbol of the resilience of the British against a Germany that had crushed so many nations in a matter of weeks.

With over 200 black and white photographs and fourteen maps, this book looks at the units deployed around Dunkirk and Nieuport and their often desperate actions to prevent the inevitable advance of German forces opposing them. The evacuation of the BEF from the beaches east of Dunkirk is covered in detail from the perspective of the Royal Navy and from the standpoint of the soldier on the beaches.

Also included are details for travelers to the sites involved. In addition to visits to the relevant cemeteries, the book includes three appendices and two car tours, one tour covering the whole of the Dunkirk perimeter and the other covering Ramsgate and Dover, although there is plenty of scope for walking in both tours. There is also a walk around De Panne, which takes the tourist along the beach that saw so much of the evacuation, and into the back areas of the town where the Germans left their mark when clearing up after the British had gone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cassel and Hazebrouck 1940: France and Flanders Campaign (Battleground Dunkirk)*



  






This is the first detailed account of the rearguard action that took place between 25 and 29 May 1940 at Cassel and Hazebrouck on the western perimeter of the Dunkirk Corridor. By 25 May the decision to evacuate the BEF via Dunkirk had already been taken, Lord Gort, commanding the BEF in France, had given instructions to Lieutenant General Sir Ronald Adam to relinquish his command of III Corps and prepare a perimeter of defense around Dunkirk. As part of the western defensive line of the Dunkirk Corridor, 145 Brigade were deployed to Cassel and Hazebrouck with the instructions to hold the two towns until the last man. Under the command of Brigadier Nigel Somerset, the brigade occupied Hazebrouck with the infantry of 1st Buckinghamshire Battalion and Cassel with the 4/Ox and Bucks Light infantry together with the regulars of the 2nd Battalion Gloucestershire Regiment. Attached to Somersets meager force was a number of units that had previously been part of two of Gorts ad hoc formations—Macforce and Woodforce, and it was with these men that the two towns were fortified against the advancing German armored divisions.While Hazebrouck was overwhelmed very quickly, the hilltop town of Cassel held out for much longer with German forces failing to consolidate any penetration of the perimeter. The book looks closely at the deployment of units in both towns and focuses on the individuals involved in the defense and the subsequent breakout, which ended in capture or death for so many. There are two car tours that explore the surrounding area of Cassel and the deployment of platoons within Hazebrouck. These are supplemented by two walking tours, one in Cassel itself and the second further to the west of the town around the area controlled by B and D Companies of the 2nd Gloucesters. The book is illustrated with ten maps and over 100 modern and contemporary photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Frankforce and the Defence of Arras 1940 (Battleground Dunkirk) *



  






There is no other city in France that has the same associations in time of conflict that the British have with Arras. Since the campaigns of John Churchill, 1st Duke of Marlborough, in the early 18th century, British soldiers have fought in and around Arras, occasionally as an enemy but, more often, as defenders of French and Allied democracy. Battlefield visitors to the area will immediately recognize the names of towns and villages that were as significant to the men of Marlboroughs army as they were to those who fought in the First and Second World Wars.This book serves both as guide to the Second World War battlefields that surround the city and its environs as well as detailing the actions of the British armored attack of 21 May 1940. The book looks at the strategic situation that led up to the famous Arras counterstroke and, using material that has not been published before, examines the British and German actions between 20 and 23 May. The only Victoria Cross action that took place during this time is looked at in detail; as is the fighting that took place in Arras and during the breakout.Despite its shortcomings, the counterstroke achieved the essential element of surprise and caused widespread alarm amongst the German command and hit Rommels 7th Panzer Division at precisely the moment when his armored units were ahead of the infantry and gunners. The British infantry fought well and both the Durham battalions were fortunate that their commanding officers and senior NCOs were men who had already fought in one conflict and possessed the determination to rally their less experienced junior ranks and fight on regardless. Such was the case with the two tank battalions, although sadly they lost both their commanding officers and over half the tanks that went into the engagement. The attack did enable the British to tighten their hold on Arras albeit temporarily and, as is often cited, built doubts in the minds of German High Command as to the speed of their advance and contributed to the subsequent Hitler halt order of 24-27 May.The author has gone to some lengths to track down accounts from those individuals who served in the area during May 1940 and fought the enveloping tide of the German advanceThe book is supported by three car tours, one of which takes the visitor along the tragic path taken by the Tyneside Scottish on 20 May and two walking routes, which concentrate on Arras.137 black and white photographs (integrated) and a number of maps derived from regimental histories; and six tour maps provide the battlefield visitor with illustrations of the battlefields as they were in 1940 and as they are today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Focke-Wulf Fw 200: The Luftwaffe's Long Range Maritime Bomber (Air War Archive) *



  






In Dawn of D-Day David Howarth weaves together the testimony of hundreds of eye-witnesses and has produced a breath-taking and atmospheric account of the greatest amphibious landing ever attempted.Based on interviews with survivors and accounts by participants, including America paratroopers, British engineers, French civilians and German soldiers, this enthralling story brings all the drama of 6th June 1944 to life. David Howarth looks not only at the famous incidents but at the full range of D-Day experiences, relating the running battles between parachutists and Germans in the Norman countryside, the torment of being under fire for the first time, the agony on the invasion beaches, the shock of the German defenders and all the confusion, elation and horror of battle.Dawn of D-Day is superb history from the mouths and pens of the men who fought on that first day of the battle for Normandy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Retreat & Rearguard: Dunkirk 1940: The Evacuation of the BEF to the Channel Ports*



  






*The dramatic story of how a quarter million men were evacuated from the coast of France—and how the British Expeditionary Force fought on.*

This book, part of the Retreat and Rearguard series, covers the actions of the BEF during the retreat from the Dyle Line to the evacuation points of Dunkirk, Boulogne, Calais, Saint-Valery-en-Caux, and finally the Cherbourg Peninsula.

Some of the engagements are relatively well known (Cassell, the Arras counter-attack, and the notorious Le Paradis SS massacre), but the author has unearthed many less known engagements from the long and painful withdrawal. While the main Dunkirk evacuation from the port and beaches was over by early June, elements of the BEF fought on until June 21.

In relating those often heroic actions, this book catches the atmosphere of desperate defiance that typified this never-to-be-forgotten period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Malta: Island Under Siege (Battleground Mediterranean) *



  






Malta: Island Under Siege not only relates the decisive military action from World War II but also details the religious, historical and political events that led to the Axis forces' attempts to conquer and occupy Malta, putting the reader in the meeting rooms of the military leaders and politicians, on board the convoys, in the cockpits of the bombers and with the civilian population sheltering beneath Malta's fortresses while trying to live as normal a life as possible.Wartime locations on the island, many often ignored by the guidebooks and tourist maps, are explored and their relevance to Malta's resistance examined alongside the people, on both sides of the conflict, who helped shape the Mediterranean island's destiny before, during and after the Second World War. Malta is now a holiday destination to many, but it's easy to forget how much the people of the island, its British garrison and the sailors of the Merchant Navy and Royal Navy had to endure to ensure the Allies kept a toe-hold in North Africa and southern Europe at a time when Hitler's Germany and Mussolini's Italy were threatening to sweep all before them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Chariot: The St Nazaire Raid, 1942 (Casemate Illustrated)*



  






*An illustrated history of the World War II British amphibious attack on a dry dock in the German-occupied French town.*

At the beginning of 1942, the prospect of Germany’s _Tirpitz_, the heaviest battleship ever built by a European navy, patrolling the Atlantic posed a huge threat to the convoys that were the lifeline for Britain. Bombing raids to destroy the ship failed. A more radical plan was conceived to destroy the dry-dock facility at St Nazaire on the French Atlantic coast. Without the use of the only suitable base for the ship, the threat would be neutralized.

The plan was to ram the entrance gates with a ship packed with explosives on a delayed fuse. A motorboat armed with torpedoes would fire at the inner gate causing further damage to submarine pens. The troops and crew would then destroy as many dockyard targets as they could and withdraw in fast motor launches that had followed them in. All this was to be achieved under cover of an air raid. _HMS Campbeltown_, a U.S. lend-lease destroyer, was chosen for the task.

On the night of March 27, the raid commenced. The _Campbeltown_ succeeded in lodging its bows in the outer gates. The fuses detonated the explosives in its hold the following day. The dock gates were destroyed. The cost to the Allies was high, but the _Tirpitz_ was never able to leave Norwegian waters.

This volume in the Casemate Illustrated series gives a clear overview of the planning and execution of the raid and its aftermath, accompanied by 125 photographs and images, including color profiles and maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Evolution of Airborne Operations, 1939–1945 (Looking Down on War)*



  






The development of air transport in the early 20th Century led military strategists to examine the concept of inserting light infantry at key points behind enemy lines by air landing and air drop.The Germans were first off-the-mark with assaults in Norway and at Eben Emael in 1940. Crete saw a larger scale attack but while ultimately victorious the cost of men and equipment involved deterred any further Axis operation.The Allies on the other hand developed the concept dramatically with the large scale operation HUSKY in Sicily. While only partially successful there was massive loss of life and aircraft airborne operations were a key, if relatively minor, element of Op OVERLORD The D-Day Invasion.The most famous airborne operation was the large scale but ill-fated MARKET GARDEN. Almost successful the Arnhem battle goes down as a heroic defeat. The culmination of WWII airborne operations was the multi-division Rhine Crossing VARSITY.Expert author and collector Roy Stanley traces the history of airborne landings in words and pictures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Daring Raids of World War Two: Heroic Land, Sea & Air Attacks*



  






The Second World War saw a host of heroic raids enacted across the various theatres, all delivered valiantly in a variety of ways by British combatants; on land, by sea and from the air. Daring exploits such as the raid on Rommel, the endeavours of the Cockleshell Heroes and the Dam Busters have become legendary in the annals of warfare. All feature here, alongside details of fascinating lesser-known operations.It goes without saying that not all the raids were a success; in fact, some went disastrously wrong but the men who carried them out did so with extreme courage and in the knowledge that they might not return. Here, Peter Jacobs tells the gripping stories of some of the most heroic raids of the entire conflict. These include the disastrous landings at Dieppe; the amphibious assault on the dry dock at St Nazaire (more Victoria Crosses were won during this raid than in any other operation of the war); the airborne assaults on the German radar installation at Bruneval and later on Pegasus Bridge as a prelude to D-Day; and the low-level raid by RAF Mosquitos on the prison at Amiens to release members of the French Resistance.This is an intriguing and insightful historical record of thirty of the most daring and strategic raids of military history and is sure to appeal to all enthusiasts of the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Attack on the Scheldt: The Struggle for Antwerp, 1944*



  






During the Allied advance across northwest Europe in 1944, the opening up of the key port of Antwerp was a pivotal event, yet it has been neglected in histories of the conflict. The battles in Normandy and on the German frontier have been studied often and in detail, while the fight for the Scheldt estuary, Walcheren and Antwerp itself has been treated as a sideshow. Graham Thomass timely and graphic account underlines the importance of this aspect of the Allied campaign and offers a fascinating insight into a complex combined-arms operation late in the Second World War. Using operational reports and vivid first-hand eyewitness testimony, he takes the reader alongside 21 Army Group as it cleared the Channel ports of Calais, Boulogne and Dunkirk, then moved on to attack the Scheldt and the island stronghold of Walcheren. Overcoming entrenched German resistance there was essential to the whole operation, and it is the climax of his absorbing narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Inchon Landing: MacArthur's Korean War Masterstroke, September 1950 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






*A history of this dramatic and risky amphibious invasion, with photos included.*

In the previous two volumes in the author’s series on battles of the Korean War, North Korean ground forces, armor and artillery cross the 38th Parallel into South Korea, inflicting successive ignominious defeats on the ill-prepared US-led UN troops, pushing them ever southward into a tiny defensive enclave—the Pusan Perimeter—on the tip of the Korean Peninsula.

The story continues as General Douglas MacArthur, Second World War veteran of the South East Asia and Pacific theaters, meets with considerable resistance to his plans for a counteroffensive, from both Washington and his staff in South Korea and Japan: it is typhoon season, the approaches to the South Korean port city of Inch’on are not conducive to amphibious assault, and it will leave the besieged Pusan Perimeter in great danger of being overrun. However, the controversial MacArthur’s obstinate persistence prevails and, with a mere three weeks to go, the US X Corps is activated to execute the invasion on D-Day, September 15, 1950.

Elements of the US Marine Corps land successfully on the scheduled day, and with the element of surprise on their side, immediately strike east to Seoul, only fifteen miles away. The next day, General Walker’s Eighth US Army breaks out of Pusan to complete the southerly envelopment of the North Korean forces. Seoul falls on the 25th. MacArthur’s impulsive gamble has paid off, and the South Korean government moves back to their capital. The North Koreans have been driven north of the 38th Parallel, effectively bringing to an end their invasion of the south that started on June 25, 1950. With a timeline and photos included, this book tells the compelling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Armoured Warfare in the Korean War: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






*This fully illustrated history explores the unique role of armored vehicles in the Korean War with more than 180 wartime photographs.*

After World War II, military analysts thought that the only place significant armored forces were ever likely to confront each other again was in central Europe where the NATO alliance would fend off the Soviet Red Army. But then during the Korean War of 1950-53, large numbers of armored fighting vehicles were deployed by both sides. This neglected aspect of the conflict is the subject of Anthony Tucker-Jones’s photographic history.

Korea, with its rugged mountains, narrow passes, steep valleys and waterlogged fields. was not ideal tank country so the armor mainly supported the infantry and rarely engaged in battles of maneuver. Yet the wide variety of armor supporting UN and North Korean forces played a vital if unorthodox role in the swiftly moving campaigns.

More than 180 contemporary photographs have been selected to show Soviet-built T-34/85s and Su-76s, American M4 Shermans, M26 Pershings and M46 Pattons, as well as British Cromwells and Centurions in one of the defining conflicts of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Boyd: The Fighter Pilot Who Changed the Art of War*



  






*The acclaimed author of Brute recounts the life of the veteran U.S. Air Force pilot and innovative military strategist in this biography.*

John Boyd was arguably the greatest fighter pilot in American history. From the proving ground of the Korean War, he went on to win renown as the instructor who defeated—in less than forty seconds—every pilot who challenged him. But what made Boyd a man for the ages was what happened after he left the cockpit. A fighter on the ground as well as in the air, Boyd was relentless, brilliant, stubborn, and virtually always right. He managed to transform almost single-handedly the way military aircraft, particularly the F-15 and F-16, were designed. He then dedicated many lonely years to a radical theory of conflict that at the time was mostly ignored but now informs military activity around the globe and is acclaimed as the most influential thinking about conflict since Sun Tzu’s _The Art of War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The English Electric Lightning (Images of War) *



  






*A photo-packed history of this Cold War-era supersonic fighter aircraft.*

The early 1950s were a boom time for British aviation. The lessons of six years of war had been learned, and much of the research into jet engines, radar, and aerodynamics had begun to reach fruition. In Britain, jet engine technology led the world while wartime developments into swept-wing design in Germany and their transonic research program were used to give western design teams a quantum leap in aircraft technology.

The English Electric Lightning emerged at this time. This supersonic fighter aircraft of the Cold War era is perhaps best remembered for its amazing takeoff performance, its exceptional rate of climb, and its immense speed. Here, Martin Bowman takes us on a photographic journey, illustrating the various landmarks of the Lightning's impressive operational history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M1 Abrams (Images of War)*



  






*A photographic history of the principal main battle tank of the modern US military.*

Conceived to counter the threat of a massive Soviet armored incursion in Europe, the M1 Abrams tank gained considerable fame during the Persian Gulf War of 1991, and its combat record has continued to climb. With such a long service life, the Abrams has undergone continual improvements and upgrades, which are illustrated in great detail in this volume. The unique features of the various models are detailed in stunning color photos, and the combat use of these fearsome vehicles is richly illustrated through previously unpublished photos.

The story of the Abrams begins in the late 1960s when the threat of Soviet Armor developments forced the U.S. to look for a suitable replacement for the M60 series. A joint venture between the U.S. and West Germany to build a suitable common Main Battle Tank brought about the unorthodox and terribly expensive MBT70. It never saw series production. When this program was cancelled in 1970, a quest for a more cost-effective tank was begun. The constant development, upgrade, and conversion of the series have kept the Abrams at the forefront of main battle tank technology—and it has proven itself on the battlefield time and time again. This book, filled with rare archival photos, takes us through decades of its remarkable history, including improvements to its armor, transmission, and engine; the addition of an integrated nuclear, biological, and chemical system; the installation of a layer of depleted uranium and interior blast doors to protect the crew, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Gulf War: Operation Desert Storm 1990–1991 (Modern Warfare)*



  






*This photographic history of Operation Desert Storm vividly captures the drama and humanity of each stage of the conflict.*

In the early 1990s, the American military led a coalition of United Nations forces to liberate Kuwait from Iraqi occupation. With more than 180 color photographs, _The Gulf War_ provides a remarkable visual account of the conflict, documenting the vast array of military equipment deployed by both sides in the air, at sea and on land.

Author and military expert Anthony Tucker-Jones, who was an analyst for British Defense Intelligence at the time of the conflict, describes the armed forces that were ranged against each other, including troops, armored vehicles, artillery pieces and aircraft. He also offers a concise overview of key events, including the preliminary air campaign, the elimination of the Iraqi navy, the coalition's ground offensive, tank battles, the liberation of Kuwait City, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boat of a Million Years*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book and Hugo and Nebula Award Finalist: This epic chronicle of ten immortals over the course of history “succeeds admirably” (The New York Times).*

The immortals are ten individuals born in antiquity from various cultures. Immune to disease, able to heal themselves from injuries, they will never die of old age—although they can fall victim to catastrophic wounds. They have walked among mortals for millennia, traveling across the world, trying to understand their special gifts while searching for one another in the hope of finding some meaning in a life that may go on forever.

Following their individual stories over the course of human history and beyond into a richly imagined future, “one of science fiction’s most revered writers” (_USA Today_) weaves a broad tapestry that is “ambitious in scope, meticulous in detail, polished in style” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Night Tiger: A Novel*



  






*The Reese Witherspoon x Hello Sunshine Book Club Pick
INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“A sumptuous garden maze of a novel that immerses readers in a complex, vanished world.” —Kirkus (starred review)

An utterly transporting novel set in 1930s colonial Malaysia, perfect for fans of Isabel Allende and Min Jin Lee*

Quick-witted, ambitious Ji Lin is stuck as an apprentice dressmaker, moonlighting as a dancehall girl to help pay off her mother’s Mahjong debts. But when one of her dance partners accidentally leaves behind a gruesome souvenir, Ji Lin may finally get the adventure she has been longing for.

Eleven-year-old houseboy Ren is also on a mission, racing to fulfill his former master’s dying wish: that Ren find the man’s finger, lost years ago in an accident, and bury it with his body. Ren has 49 days to do so, or his master’s soul will wander the earth forever.

As the days tick relentlessly by, a series of unexplained deaths racks the district, along with whispers of men who turn into tigers. Ji Lin and Ren’s increasingly dangerous paths crisscross through lush plantations, hospital storage rooms, and ghostly dreamscapes.

Yangsze Choo's_ The Night Tiger _pulls us into a world of servants and masters, age-old superstition and modern idealism, sibling rivalry and forbidden love. But anchoring this dazzling, propulsive novel is the intimate coming-of-age of a child and a young woman, each searching for their place in a society that would rather they stay invisible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eon (The Way Book 1) *



  






*From the New York Times–bestselling author of War Dogs: A novel that “may be the best constructed hard SF epic yet” (The Washington Post).*

In a supernova flash, the asteroid arrived and entered Earth’s orbit. Three hundred kilometers in length, it is not solid rock but a series of hollowed-out chambers housing ancient, abandoned cities of human origin, a civilization named Thistledown. The people who lived there survived a nuclear holocaust that nearly rendered humanity extinct—more than a thousand years from now.

To prevent this future from coming to pass, theoretical mathematician Patricia Vasquez must explore Thistledown and decipher its secret history. But what she discovers is an even greater mystery, a tunnel that exists beyond the physical dimensions of the asteroid. Called the Way, it leads to the home of humanity’s descendants, and to a conflict greater than the impending war between Earth’s superpowers over the fate of the asteroid, in “the grandest work yet” by Nebula Award–winning author Greg Bear (_Locus_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last Dance (The Near-Earth Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*At the heart of a mystery unfolding in space, the opposing forces make a treacherous journey between Earth and Mars.*

In space, mutiny means death—that’s why Inspector General Park Yerim is taking her investigation so seriously. The alleged mutineer is Captain Nicolau Aames, whose command of the massive Earth-Mars vessel _Aldrin_ has come under fire. The vast System Initiative says he disobeyed orders, but his crew swears he’s in the right.

En route to Mars, Park gathers testimony from the _Aldrin_’s diverse crew, painting a complex picture of Aames’s character: his heroism, his failures, even his personal passions. As the investigation unfolds, Park finds herself in the thrall of powerful interests, each pushing and pulling her in a fiery cosmic dance.

Corruption, conflicting loyalties, and clashing accounts make it nearly impossible to see the truth in fifty million miles of darkness, and Park faces danger from every direction. All eyes are on her: one way or another, her findings will have astronomical implications for the _Aldrin_ and the future of space travel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Campaign (The Near-Earth Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*A colony on Mars becomes home to a killer conspiracy in a Near-Earth Mystery by the award-winning author of The Last Dance.*

Brazilian investigator Rosalia Morais, and her husband, revered American spacer Nicolau Aames, are building a life together in Mars’s Maxwell City, the fastest-growing settlement on the planet. Good news: there are no natural predators. Bad news: there are humans. That means the crime rate is growing, too.

To ensure public safety, Rosie’s appointed by the mayor as the Red Planet’s first chief of police. No sooner does she build a law enforcement squad than the biggest challenge looks to be internal. Policing the police for graft and corruption is one thing. But when an industrialist is found among the chars of an arson, it’s murder.

The fire leads to questions that can be answered by only one man—Nick’s former officer on the Earth-to-Mars vessel the _Aldrin_. And Nick is still duty bound to keep the officer’s secrets. As loyalties shift, trust breaks, and the tide of a political conspiracy rises, Rosie must solve a mystery that could doom the future of humanity on Mars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Valkyrie Rising (On Silver Wings Book 2) *

Book 1 currently $1 here.





  






Two years after the initial invasion of Hayden's World, the newly reinforced Hayden Militia is in a state of stalemate with the remaining enemy forces but neither side is content to leave things at that.

The alien alliance has dispatched their varsity to clean up the resistance on Hayden while the USF has officially activated Task Force V, the latest and most advanced combat ships built by humans.

In the end there are some things you decide in the skies, but some can only be settled in the mud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Valkyrie Burning (On Silver Wings Book 3)*



  






The war that began on Hayden's World years ago has blossomed into a brawl across the stars, and yet that single and otherwise largely unimportant colony continues to be a central point in the conflagration. Human forces have pushed outward, now taking enemy worlds in response to the attacks on their own, but they don't have the numbers or the power to hold what they take.

Now the alien Alliance shows a sliver of it's true power, and the war for domination of the skies over Hayden burns brightly once more. Neither side has any intentions of giving up the game, and both sides have plenty more aces held back against a rainy day.

A fiery rain is coming, and when it passes the future of the entire Orion-Cygnus Arm of our Galaxy will be decided.

Admiral Nadine Brooke, Captain Jane MacKay, and Sergeant Sorilla Aida intend to make certain it's decided in humanity's favor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Einstein Prophecy*



  






As war rages in 1944, young army lieutenant Lucas Athan recovers a sarcophagus excavated from an Egyptian tomb. Shipped to Princeton University for study, the box contains mysteries that only Lucas, aided by brilliant archaeologist Simone Rashid, can unlock.

These mysteries may, in fact, defy—or fulfill—the dire prophecies of Albert Einstein himself.

Struggling to decipher the sarcophagus’s strange contents, Lucas and Simone unwittingly release forces for both good and unmitigated evil. The fate of the world hangs not only on Professor Einstein’s secret research but also on Lucas’s ability to defeat an unholy adversary more powerful than anything he ever imagined.

From the mind of bestselling author and award-winning journalist Robert Masello comes a thrilling, page-turning adventure where modern science and primordial supernatural powers collide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pursuit Of The Mountain Man*



  






*New York Times bestselling series: Another man is about to learn what a mistake it is to draw on Smoke Jensen . . .*

Itching for a challenge, adventurer Count Frederick von Hausen has sailed from Germany and now intends to hunt down Smoke Jensen—after hearing that Smoke was considered the meanest, toughest man in the West. And with a party of the nastiest hardcases he can find, von Hausen shadows Smoke into Wyoming's high Rockies.

But Smoke Jensen is the last mountain man, and he knows the country like the back of his hand. He also knows that these doomed backtrailers couldn't have picked a prettier place to be buried . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Amateur Hour: Motherhood in Essays and Swear Words*



  






An emotionally honest, arresting, and funny collection of essays about motherhood and adulthood...

*“Being a mother is a gift.”

Where’s my receipt?*

Welcome to essayist Kimberly Harrington’s poetic and funny world of motherhood, womanhood, and humanhood, not necessarily in that order. It’s a place of loud parenting, fierce loving, too much social media, and occasional inner monologues where timeless debates are resolved such as Pro/Con: Caving to PTO Bake Sale Pressure (“PRO: Skim the crappiest brownies for myself. CON: They’re really crappy.”) With accessibility and wit, she captures the emotions around parenthood in artful and earnest ways, highlighting this time in the middle—midlife, the middle years of childhood, how women are stuck in the middle of so much. It’s a place of elation, exhaustion, and time whipping past at warp speed. Finally, it’s a quiet space to consider the girl you were, the mother you are, and the woman you are always becoming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bones Never Lie (with bonus novella Swamp Bones): A Novel (Temperance Brennan Book 17)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • This ebook edition contains a special preview of Kathy Reichs’s upcoming novel Two Nights.*

The evidence is irrefutable: In sixteen _New York Times_ bestsellers over the course of as many years, Kathy Reichs has proven herself “a genius at building suspense” (New York _Daily News_). In forensic anthropologist Temperance Brennan, Reichs has created a detective fiction heroine who’s brilliant to the bone. “Every minute in the morgue with Tempe is golden,” says _The New York Times Book Review. _In the acclaimed author’s thrilling new novel, Brennan is at the top of her game in a battle of wits against the most monstrous adversary she has ever encountered.

Unexpectedly called in to the Charlotte PD’s Cold Case Unit, Dr. Temperance Brennan wonders why she’s been asked to meet with a homicide cop who’s a long way from his own jurisdiction. The shocking answer: Two child murders, separated by thousands of miles, have one thing in common—the killer. Years ago, Anique Pomerleau kidnapped and murdered a string of girls in Canada, then narrowly eluded capture. It was a devastating defeat for her pursuers, Brennan and police detective Andrew Ryan. Now, as if summoned from their nightmares, Pomerleau has resurfaced in the United States, linked to victims in Vermont and North Carolina. When another child is snatched, the reign of terror promises to continue—unless Brennan can rise to the challenge and make good on her second chance to stop a psychopath.

But Brennan will have to draw her bitter ex-partner out of exile, keep the local police and feds from one another’s throats, and face more than just her own demons as she stalks the deadliest of predators into the darkest depths of madness.

In _Bones Never Lie,_ Kathy Reichs never fails to satisfy readers looking for psychological suspense that’s more than skin-deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Long Son (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 6)*



  






For generations, the Messmers have raised cattle in the rough country of eastern Montana. When the current owners die in a tragic accident, they leave the ranch to their son—an ominous development for everyone in the area. Larry Messmer left Toussaint years ago when he got in trouble for bludgeoning a horse to death. Gabriel Du Pré hoped he would never set eyes on him again. Larry announces his return by having his ranch hands kill every weak cow on the property. Unfortunately, the livestock will not be the last to die.

The FBI asks Du Pré, a cattle inspector and occasional lawman, to keep an eye on Larry. What he uncovers is a ranch stricken by criminal greed, lorded over by a pathological son who should never have come home. And when violence erupts again, Du Pré finds himself in the cross hairs.

_Long Son _is the 6th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Badlands: A Montana Mystery Featuring Gabriel Du Pre (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 10) *



  






*A mysterious cult takes over a ranch in this western thriller starring a crime solver who “resonates with originality and energy” (Chicago Tribune).*

The Eides have owned cattle in Montana since 1882, but a few days after they pull up stakes and sell their property, their homestead goes up in flames. When Métis Indian investigator Gabriel Du Pré arrives on the scene, nothing is left but the ashes. A serene young man appears, insisting the fires were set purposely and firmly asking Du Pré to leave. He is a representative from the Host of Yahweh, the millennial cult that has purchased the sprawling ranch on the edge of the Badlands, and arson is just the beginning of their suspicious behavior.

At first, the people of Toussaint try to ignore the secretive cult. But when Du Pré gets a tip from an FBI contact that seven Host of Yahweh defectors were recently shot to death, he takes another look at the glassy-eyed conclave. Behind their peaceful smiles, great evil lurks.

_Badlands _is the 10th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nails (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 13)*



  






*“Fiddler, father, widower, cowboy and lover, Du Pré has the soul of a poet, the eyes of a wise man, and the heart of a comic” (The New York Times Book Review).*

Gabriel Du Pré’s precocious granddaughter, Pallas, has returned from her Washington, DC, boarding school, and trouble seems to have come along for the ride. Du Pré’s girlfriend’s son, Chappie, is also back from serving in Iraq, minus one leg and one eye. As the family tries to help him adjust to civilian life, the town is invaded by a fire-and-brimstone fundamentalist sect, whose preacher is hell-bent on imposing his own beliefs on the easygoing people of Toussaint, where even the most pious prefer to keep God to themselves.

Du Pré is content to ignore the evangelists, until a mountain hike turns up the body of a little girl. Although he has no hard evidence, instinct tells him that the fundamentalists may be to blame. Du Pré hunts the countryside for the young girl’s killer, wishing as always that the outside world would leave his beloved Montana alone.

In this “admirable, highly original” series, “Du Pré, a Métis Indian, ignores the speed limit, smokes hand-rolled cigarettes and drinks whisky like it was water. He also plays fiddle like an angel, takes care of his friends and defends the weak with equal passion” (_Publishers Weekly_).

_Nails _is the 13th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume One*



  






Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.


Shell Scott – he’s a guy with a pistol in his pocket and murder on his mind. The crime world’s public enemy number one, this Casanova is a sucker for a damsel in distress. When a pair of lovely legs saunters into his office, he can’t help but take the job, even when the case is a killer. It’s a dirty job, but somebody’s got to do it.

_“Shell Scott should be in the Top Ten of any readers list of favorite private eyes.”_ – *Robert J. Randisi*

_Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume One includes: The Case of the Vanishing Beauty, Bodies In Bedlam, Everybody Had a Gun, Find This Woman, Dagger of Flesh, Darling It's Death and Way of a Wanton._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Two*



  






Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.


If every man’s secret wish is to be wanted by somebody, Shell’s came true long ago. He is wanted by so many people who wish for nothing more than to see him at the hot end of their gun barrel. But as a not-so-private investigator, he has a new type of case; he has to bare it all. From nudist colonies to solving crime in Mexico, Shell’s got his work cut out for him, but that doesn’t mean there’s no time for some sexy senoritas.

_*“One can always rely on Richard S. Prather to deliver a breezy, sex and violence filled caper.”*_

Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Two includes: Always Leave 'Em Dying, Too Many Crooks, Pattern For Panic, Strip For Murder, The Wailing Frail, Have Gat – Will Travel and Three's a Shroud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Three *



  






Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.

I wasn't too happy to be looking down the barrel of every gunman in California's pistol and when I heard them humming murder music on their lips, the melody was sour and I knew it was being dedicated to only one man – me. My line of work has its perks – and it should when I lay my life on the line for dangerously daring women even if they are among the most luscious ladies I've ever met. But this time, they want me, Shell Scott, to be the headline in the obituaries section, and all I want to do is turn off that dancing music and run to save my life.

_"(Shell Scott is) as amusingly blithe a figure as the field has seen since the Saint."_ – *Anthony Boucher*

_Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Three includes: Slab Happy, Take a Murder Darling, Over Her Dear Body, Dance With The Dead, Dig That Crazy Grave, Shell Scott's Seven Slaughters and Kill The Clown._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*'Scuse Me While I Kill This Guy (Greatest Hits Mysteries Book 1)*



  






From _USA Today Bestselling author, Leslie Langtry...

YOU CAN'T PICK YOUR FAMILY...
Death by Chocolate is her favorite dessert. And those knitting needles aren't just for craft projects. To most people, Gin Bombay is an ordinary single mom. Then again, they don't know she's from a family of top secret assassins. Somewhere between leading a Girl Scout troop for her kindergartner--would nooses count for a knot badge?--and keeping their puppy from destroying the furniture, Gin now has to take out a new target.

BUT YOU CAN PICK THEM OFF
Except this target has an incredibly hot Australian bodyguard who knows just how to make her weak in the knees. But with a traitor threatening to expose everything, Gin doesn't have much time indulge her hormones. She's got to find the leak and clear her assignment...or she'll end up next on the Bombay family hit list._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victim Six (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 1) *



  






*“A bloody thriller with a nonstop, page-turning pace” from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Water’s Edge (The Oregonian).*

*“Wickedly clever! Genuinely twisted.” —Lisa Gardner*

*“Olsen will have you on the edge of your seat.” —Lee Child*

The bodies are found in towns and cities around Puget Sound. The young women who are the victims had nothing in common—except the agony of their final moments. But somebody carefully chose them to stalk, capture, and torture . . . a depraved killer whose cunning is matched only by the depth of his bloodlust. But the dying has only just begun. And next victim will be the most shocking of all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silencer Series Box Set Books 5-8 *



  






This Box Set contains books 5-8 in The Silencer Series, including:

Point Blank
After six months away in Detroit, Recker and Jones return their operation to Philadelphia. They're almost immediately thrown into trying to prevent a cop killing. They also come back to find things aren't quite the way they left them. One of the city's crime leaders tries to force Recker's hand, by using Mia as bait, in helping them take control of the city. Despite getting the cold shoulder from Mia initially upon his return, Recker works hard at freeing her from danger, taking her to the only place he knows she'll be safe. It leads to a violent conclusion, one that finds Recker working with the police by his side.

Double Tap
Recker and Jones go hunting to add a third member to the team. After an exhaustive search, Jones has finally found the perfect candidate. Former CIA Operative Chris Haley has been out of the game for a couple of years, but jumps at the chance to jump back into things as the new Silencer.

As Recker and Haley start settling in with their new work dynamic, things don't go as smoothly as they have in the past. They get into a rough situation that leads to Recker getting put in handcuffs and taken away in a police car. Can Jones engineer Recker's release? Or will they once again become a two man team with only Jones and Haley?

Hollow Point
Somebody is shooting police officers. After several killings, and no progress on finding the shooter by the police department, Recker is asked to lend a hand. One of Vincent's men inside the department, a homicide detective, reaches out to The Silencer, setting up a meeting through Vincent. As Recker, Haley, and Jones investigate the killings, they start to find more questions than answers, and realize that everything is not as cut and dried as it seems.

Once the supposed killer is finally found, Recker thinks he may have been played. He's not so sure that it wasn't a plant and the man was framed. All of which leads him to question, if it's someone else behind the shootings, who has the power and motivation to pull it off? And why?

High Velocity
There's a new criminal element in town and they state their arrival by knocking off a few of Vincent's men. Recker and the team get drawn into the middle of it and start investigating to learn the identity of the mystery player. Recker and Haley get a tip about a high-level meeting of the new crew in an abandoned building, but all is not what it seems. Instead of a meeting, they run into Malloy, who's also there to investigate, and an otherwise empty building. It turns out to be an ambush, and only two of the three will escape uninjured.

Will they find out who's responsible for the attack and bring them to their brand of justice? Or will the perpetrators slip out from under their fingers to cause more chaos and destruction?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Natural Disaster Survival Handbook: 151 Survival Tactics & Tips (Outdoor Life)*



  






*How to survive everything from hurricanes and wildfires to earthquakes and tsunamis, from the editors of Outdoor Life.*

From basic precautions like knowing how to use a fire extinguisher to emergencies like riding out an avalanche, this comprehensive collection of practical advice prepares you to protect yourself, your home, and your family in a wide variety of situations. Included are sections on:

*The Essential:* Get ready with the right emergency kit and first aid supplies. Be ready for earthquakes, floods, blizzards, and other natural disasters wherever you may be. Learn simple tips and techniques for treating common injuries, assessing danger, and getting to safety fast.

*The Extreme:* When a tornado is bearing down on your car, the floodwaters have cut off your home, or you’re camping and the lightning strikes seem to be getting closer—what do you do? This book tells you, in simple steps with handy illustrations.

*The Emergency:* Mudslides, avalanche, falling boulders often start without warning, leaving little time to prepare—or even think. Be prepared for the worst so you can react quickly.

From the premier publication that was founded nearly 125 years ago, this is a valuable resource for those who want to be ready for anything nature throws at them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Blizzard of 88 *



  






"Well-researched, well-written, and highly engaging"
- National Review

Here is the dramatic story of the Blizzard of 1888, which caused havoc up and down the East coast of the United States. Award-winning author Mary Cable recreates - in all its human and natural drama - the three-day debacle that began on the night of Sunday, March 11, 1888. We meet the heroes and villains alike as they struggle through the mounting snow and icy winds to keep the wheels of civilization from grinding to a halt. The Blizzard of 88 is a moving and dramatic history in the tradition of David McCullough's classic The Johnstown Flood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All about the Burger: A History of America's Favorite Sandwich*



  






*From conception to perfection, a complete history of the hamburger, for fans of Mark Kurlansky, Tom Standage, Jared Diamond, and Bee Wilson. *

Discover the food history you've been missing in this entertaining book. Do you know what the first burger chain was? That Taco Bell was originally known as Bell Burger—and was founded in the same city as McDonald's? Have you heard of the 1980s Burger Wars? _All About the Burger_ covers all these topics and more…

_All About the Burger_ will take you on the burger journey of a lifetime, an informational magic carpet ride. You’ll learn about restaurants, cooking styles, and different eras that have made the burger the juggernaut that it is. From White Castle to Shake Shack, from simple sandwich to specialty burger, you won’t miss a bite.

This is the definitive Bible of Burgers. After reading this book, you will learn:

· The contributions burgers have made to food culture

· The evolution of the burger from carnival treat to an American staple

· Where to go to find your next favorite burger

· And much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Secret Formula: The Inside Story of How Coca-Cola Became the Best-Known Brand in the World *



  






*A "highly entertaining history [of] global hustling, cola wars and the marketing savvy that carved a niche for Coke in the American social psyche” (Publishers Weekly).*

_Secret Formula _follows the colorful characters who turned a relic from the patent medicine era into a company worth $80 billion. Award-winning reporter Frederick Allen’s engaging account begins with Asa Candler, a nineteenth-century pharmacist in Atlanta who secured the rights to the original Coca-Cola formula and then struggled to get the cocaine _out_ of the recipe. After many tweaks, he finally succeeded in turning a backroom belly-wash into a thriving enterprise.

In 1919, an aggressive banker named Ernest Woodruff leveraged a high-risk buyout of the Candlers and installed his son at the helm of the company. Robert Woodruff spent the next six decades guiding Coca-Cola with a single-minded determination that turned the soft drink into a part of the landscape and social fabric of America. Written with unprecedented access to Coca-Cola’s archives, as well as the inner circle and private papers of Woodruff, Allen’s captivating business biography stands as the definitive account of what it took to build America’s most iconic company and one of the world’s greatest business success stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dunkirk: The History Behind the Major Motion Picture *



  






*New York Times Bestseller

The epic true story of Dunkirk—now a major motion picture, written and directed by Christopher Nolan, and starring Kenneth Branagh, Tom Hardy, and Mark Rylance*

In 1940, the Allies had been beaten back by the Nazis across France to the northern port of Dunkirk. In the ultimate race against time, more than 300,000 Allied soldiers were daringly evacuated across the Channel. This moment of German aggression was used by Winston Churchill as a call to Franklin Roosevelt to enter the war. Now, Joshua Levine, the film's official historian, explores the real lives of those soldiers, bombed and strafed on the beaches for days on end, without food or ammunition; the civilians whose boats were overloaded; the airmen who risked their lives to buy their companions on the ground precious time; and those who did not escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flight: 100 Greatest Aircraft *



  






*Facts, photos, stories, and specs of one hundred remarkable flying machines, from the Sopwith Camel to the 747 to the supersonic F-22 Raptor.*

Of all humanity’s dazzling innovations, perhaps none captures our imaginations or fuels our inventive spirits as much as flight. In our quest to soar higher, faster, and farther, we’ve dreamed up airborne wonders that are a sight to behold—like the supersonic F-22 Raptor, stealthily soaring above the clouds, or the Boeing-Stearman PT-17 Biplane, the beautiful starter model that helped a generation earn their wings, or the deluxe Concorde—the first passenger jet to cruise at the speed of sound.

These iconic aircraft—and ninety-seven more stunning feats of aeronautical engineering—make up the world’s most groundbreaking contributions to flight, all curated and collected here by the experts at _Flying_ magazine. In _Flight: 100 Greatest Aircraft_, there’s something for every aviation aficionado—from brazen stunt planes to far-from-pedestrian commercial jets, from military marvels to spacecraft that reached dazzling new heights. With its spectacular full-color photographs, fascinating and informative text, and a detailed specifications section, _Flight_ is the essential book for pilots and plane-lovers everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into the Jaws of Death: The True Story of the Legendary Raid on Saint-Nazaire*



  






On the night of 28 March 1942 the Royal Navy and British commandos assaulted the German-held French Atlantic port of Saint-Nazaire in one of the most audacious raids of the Second World War. Their plan was simple: to drive an old destroyer packed with three tons of explosive at full speed into the outer gate of the Normandie dock.

Destroying this would deny the formidable Tirpitz battleship, currently lurking menacingly in the Norwegian fjords, a base from which it could inflict devastation upon the convoys supplying Britain from the United States. ''Operation Chariot'' was dramatically successful, but at a great cost. Fewer than half the men who went on the mission returned. In recognition of their extraordinary bravery, eighty-nine decorations were awarded, including five Victoria Crosses.

Into the Jaws of Death is a gripping story of high daring that demonstrates how the decisive courage of a small group of men changed the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Suicide: The Remarkable Story of the Cockleshell Raid *



  






At nightfall on December 7 1942, twelve British canoeists arrived by submarine off the coast of France, tasked with infiltrating the dockyards of Bordeaux, and wreaking havoc with the German shipping they found there.

Manning fragile ''cockles'' through the turbulent waters of the Bay of Biscay, and making an assault on a port bristling with German soldiers ordered to execute any Allied Commando they captured, their prospects looked bleak. It was fully expected that all would die in the attempt.

Featuring a cast of characters ranging from Blondie Hasler, the ingenious and courageous leader of the raid, to the Comtesse de Milleville, who risked outrageous danger as she ran a secret resistance network, Operation Suicide is an enthralling account of one of WWII''s most iconic missions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Give Me Tomorrow: The Korean War's Greatest Untold Story -- The Epic Stand of the Marines of George Company *



  






*An epic story of valor and sacrifice by a legendary Marine company in the Korean War brought to gripping, cinematic light by an acclaimed historian ("Gives the brave Marines of George Company long overdue recognition"--New York Post)*
"What would you want if you could have any wish?" asked the photojournalist of the haggard, bloodied Marine before him. The Marine gaped at his interviewer. The photographer snapped his picture, which became the iconic Korean War image featured on this book's jacket. "Give me tomorrow," he said at last.

After nearly four months of continuous and agonizing combat on the battlefields of Korea, such a simple request seemed impossible. For many men of George Company, or "Bloody George" as they were known-one of the Forgotten War's most decorated yet unrecognized companies-it was a wish that would not come true.
This is the untold story of "Bloody George," a Marine company formed quickly to answer its nation's call to duty in 1950. This small band of men-a colorful cast of characters, including a Native American fighting to earn his honor as a warrior, a Southern boy from Tennessee at odds with a Northern blue-blood reporter-turned-Marine, and a pair of twins who exemplified to the group the true meaning of brotherhood-were mostly green troops who had been rushed through training to fill America's urgent need on the Korean front. They would find themselves at the tip of the spear in some of the Korean War's bloodiest battles.
After storming ashore at Inchon and fighting house-to-house in Seoul, George Company, one of America's last units in reserve, found itself on the frozen tundra of the Chosin Reservoir facing elements of an entire division of Chinese troops. They didn't realize it then, but they were soon to become crucial to the battle-modern-day Spartans called upon to hold off ten times their number. _Give Me Tomorrow _is their unforgettable story of bravery and courage.
Thoroughly researched and vividly told, _Give Me Tomorrow_ is fitting testament to the heroic deeds of George Company. They will never again be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battle for Skyline Ridge: The CIA Secret War in Laos*



  






*“An incredibly powerful account of a little-known chapter in the Vietnam War saga” written by a CIA veteran who fought in the Secret War (Booklist, starred review).*

In the 1960s and ’70s, the Laotian Civil War became a covert theater for the conflict in Vietnam, with the US paramilitary backing the Royal Lao government in what came to be known among the CIA as the Secret War. In late 1971, the North Vietnamese Army launched Campaign Z, invading northern Laos on a mission to defeat the Royal Lao Army. General Giap had specifically ordered the NVA troops to kill the CIA army and occupy its field headquarters in the Long Tieng valley.

The NVA faced the small rag-tag army of Vang Pao, mostly Thai irregulars recruited to fight for the CIA. But thousands more were quickly recruited, trained, and rushed into position in Laos to defend against the impending NVA invasion. Despite overwhelming odds in the NVA’s favor, the battle raged for more than one hundred days—the longest battle in the Vietnam War. In the end, it all came down to Skyline Ridge. Whoever won Skyline, won Laos.

Historian James E. Parker Jr. served as a CIA paramilitary officer in Laos. In this authoritative and personal account, Parker draws from his own firsthand experience as well as extensive research into CIA files and North Vietnamese after-action reports in order to tell the full story of the battle of Skyline Ridge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Apollo 13*



  






In April 1970, during the glory days of the Apollo space program, NASA sent Navy Captain Jim Lovell and two other astronauts on America's fifth mission to the moon. Only fifty-five hours into the flight of Apollo 13, disaster struck: a mysterious explosion rocked the ship, and soon its oxygen and power began draining away. Written with all the color and drama of the best fiction, APOLLO 13 (previously published as Lost Moon) tells the full story of the moon shot that almost ended in catastrophe. Minutes after the explosion, the three astronauts are forced to abandon the main ship for the lunar module, a tiny craft designed to keep two men alive for just two days. As the hours tick away, the narrative shifts from the crippled spacecraft to Mission Control, from engineers searching desperately for a way to fix the ship to Lovell's wife and children praying for his safe return. The entire nation watches as one crisis after another is met and overcome. By the time the ship splashes down in the Pacific, we understand why the heroic effort to rescue Lovell and his crew is considered by many to be NASA's finest hour.
Now, thirty years after the launch of the mission, Jim Lovell and coauthor Jeffrey Kluger add a new preface and never-before-seen photographs to Apollo 13. In their preface, they offer an incisive look at America's waxing and waning love affair with space exploration during the past three decades, culminating only recently when the Apollo 13 spacecraft itself, long consigned to an aviation museum outside Paris, was at last returned to its rightful home in the United States. As inspiring today as it was thirty years ago, the story of Apollo 13 is a timeless tribute to the enduring American spirit and sparkling individual heroism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Handmaid's Tale*



  






*Now a Hulu Original Series*

_The Handmaid's Tale_ is a novel of such power that the reader will be unable to forget its images and its forecast. Set in the near future, it describes life in what was once the United States and is now called the Republic of Gilead, a monotheocracy that has reacted to social unrest and a sharply declining birthrate by reverting to, and going beyond, the repressive intolerance of the original Puritans. The regime takes the Book of Genesis absolutely at its word, with bizarre consequences for the women and men in its population.

The story is told through the eyes of Offred, one of the unfortunate Handmaids under the new social order. In condensed but eloquent prose, by turns cool-eyed, tender, despairing, passionate, and wry, she reveals to us the dark corners behind the establishment’s calm facade, as certain tendencies now in existence are carried to their logical conclusions. _The Handmaid's Tale _is funny, unexpected, horrifying, and altogether convincing. It is at once scathing satire, dire warning, and a tour de force. It is Margaret Atwood at her best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Wish: Introducing the Witcher (The Witcher Saga Book 1)*



  






*Now a Netflix original series!

Geralt the Witcher -- revered and hated -- holds the line against the monsters plaguing humanity in this collection of adventures, the first chapter in the New York Times bestselling series that inspired the hit Netflix show and the blockbuster video games.*

Geralt is a Witcher, a man whose magic powers, enhanced by long training and a mysterious elixir, have made him a brilliant fighter and a merciless assassin. Yet he is no ordinary killer. His sole purpose: to destroy the monsters that plague the world.

But not everything monstrous-looking is evil and not everything fair is good...and in every fairy tale there is a grain of truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dune Messiah *



  






*Book Two in the Magnificent Dune Chronicles—the Bestselling Science Fiction Adventure of All Time
*
_Dune Messiah_ continues the story of Paul Atreides, better known—and feared—as the man christened Muad’Dib. As Emperor of the known universe, he possesses more power than a single man was ever meant to wield. Worshipped as a religious icon by the fanatical Fremen, Paul faces the enmity of the political houses he displaced when he assumed the throne—and a conspiracy conducted within his own sphere of influence.

And even as House Atreides begins to crumble around him from the machinations of his enemies, the true threat to Paul comes to his lover, Chani, and the unborn heir to his family’s dynasty...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Altered Carbon (Takeshi Kovacs Novels Book 1)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW AN EXCITING NEW SERIES FROM NETFLIX • The shell that blew a hole in his chest was only the beginning in this “tour de force of genre-bending, a brilliantly realized exercise in science fiction.”—The New York Times Book Review*

In the twenty-fifth century, humankind has spread throughout the galaxy, monitored by the watchful eye of the U.N. While divisions in race, religion, and class still exist, advances in technology have redefined life itself. Now, assuming one can afford the expensive procedure, a person’s consciousness can be stored in a cortical stack at the base of the brain and easily downloaded into a new body (or “sleeve”) making death nothing more than a minor blip on a screen.

Ex-U.N. envoy Takeshi Kovacs has been killed before, but his last death was particularly painful. Dispatched one hundred eighty light-years from home, re-sleeved into a body in Bay City (formerly San Francisco, now with a rusted, dilapidated Golden Gate Bridge), Kovacs is thrown into the dark heart of a shady, far-reaching conspiracy that is vicious even by the standards of a society that treats “existence” as something that can be bought and sold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rosemary's Baby*



  






Rosemary Woodhouse and her struggling actor husband Guy move into the Bramford, an old New York City apartment building with an ominous reputation and mostly elderly residents. Neighbors Roman and Minnie Castavet soon come nosing around to welcome the Woodhouses to the building, and despite Rosemary's reservations about their eccentricity and the weird noises that she keeps hearing, her husband takes a shine to them. Shortly after Guy lands a plum Broadway role, Rosemary becomes pregnant—and the Castavets start taking a special interest in her welfare. As the sickened Rosemary becomes increasingly isolated, she begins to suspect that the Castavets' circle is not what it seems...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Haunting of Hill House (Penguin Classics) *



  






*The greatest haunted house story ever written, the inspiration for a 10-part Netflix series directed by Mike Flanagan and starring Michiel Huisman, Carla Gugino, and Timothy Hutton
*
First published in 1959, Shirley Jackson’s _The Haunting of Hill House _has been hailed as a perfect work of unnerving terror. It is the story of four seekers who arrive at a notoriously unfriendly pile called Hill House: Dr. Montague, an occult scholar looking for solid evidence of a “haunting”; Theodora, his lighthearted assistant; Eleanor, a friendless, fragile young woman well acquainted with poltergeists; and Luke, the future heir of Hill House. At first, their stay seems destined to be merely a spooky encounter with inexplicable phenomena. But Hill House is gathering its powers—and soon it will choose one of them to make its own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Odd Thomas: An Odd Thomas Novel*



  






*Meet Odd Thomas, the unassuming young hero of Dean Koontz’s dazzling New York Times bestseller, a gallant sentinel at the crossroads of life and death who offers up his heart in these pages and will forever capture yours.*

_“The dead don’t talk. I don’t know why.” _But they do try to communicate, with a short-order cook in a small desert town serving as their reluctant confidant. Sometimes the silent souls who seek out Odd want justice. Occasionally their otherworldly tips help him prevent a crime. But this time it’s different.

A stranger comes to Pico Mundo, accompanied by a horde of hyena-like shades who herald an imminent catastrophe. Aided by his soul mate, Stormy Llewellyn, and an unlikely community of allies that includes the King of Rock ’n’ Roll, Odd will race against time to thwart the gathering evil. His account of these shattering hours, in which past and present, fate and destiny, converge, is a testament by which to live—an unforgettable fable for our time destined to rank among Dean Koontz’s most enduring works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Grey: Fifty Shades of Grey as Told by Christian (Fifty Shades as Told by Christian Book 1) *



  






*Relive the sensuality, the romance and the drama of Fifty Shades Freed through the thoughts, reflections and dreams of Christian Grey. Look for FREED: Fifty Shades as Told by Christian, available for pre-order now.

E L James revisits the world of Fifty Shades with a deeper and darker take on the love story that has enthralled millions of readers around the globe.*

Christian Grey exercises control in all things; his world is neat, disciplined, and utterly empty—until the day that Anastasia Steele falls into his office, in a tangle of shapely limbs and tumbling brown hair. He tries to forget her, but instead is swept up in a storm of emotion he cannot comprehend and cannot resist. Unlike any woman he has known before, shy, unworldly Ana seems to see right through him—past the business prodigy and the penthouse lifestyle to Christian's cold, wounded heart.

Will being with Ana dispel the horrors of his childhood that haunt Christian every night? Or will his dark sexual desires, his compulsion to control, and the self-loathing that fills his soul drive this girl away and destroy the fragile hope she offers him?

This book is intended for mature audiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Life of Pi *



  






The beloved and bestselling novel and winner of the Booker Prize, _Life of Pi_.

_New York Times_ Bestseller * _Los Angeles Times_ Bestseller * _Washington Post_ Bestseller * _San Francisco Chronicle_ Bestseller * _Chicago Tribune_ Bestseller

"A story to make you believe in the soul-sustaining power of fiction."—_Los Angeles Times Book Review_

After the sinking of a cargo ship, a solitary lifeboat remains bobbing on the wild blue Pacific. The only survivors from the wreck are a sixteen-year-old boy named Pi, a hyena, a wounded zebra, an orangutan—and a 450-pound royal bengal tiger. The scene is set for one of the most extraordinary and beloved works of fiction in recent years.

Universally acclaimed upon publication, _Life of Pi_ is a modern classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead Simple: NOW A MAJOR ITV DRAMA STARRING JOHN SIMM (Roy Grace Book 1) *



  






*A TV tie-in edition of Dead Simple, the stunning first novel in the number one bestselling Roy Grace series from award-winning crime writer, Peter James.

Now a major ITV series, adapted for television by screenwriter Russell Lewis and starring John Simm as Roy Grace.

The brand-new Roy Grace novel, Left You Dead, is available to pre-order now.*

Detective Superintendent Roy Grace's first major case is one he'll never forget.

It was meant to be a harmless stag-night prank. But a few hours later, the groom has disappeared and his friends are dead.

With only three days to the wedding, Grace is contacted by the man’s distraught fiancée to unearth what happened on that fateful night.

Grace discovers that the one man who ought to know of the groom’s whereabouts is saying nothing. But then he has a lot more to gain than anyone realizes, for one man’s disaster is another man’s fortune . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Looking Good Dead: NOW A MAJOR ITV DRAMA STARRING JOHN SIMM (Roy Grace Book 2)*



  






*This is a TV tie-in edition of Looking Good Dead, the second bestselling title in the Detective Superintendent Roy Grace series from number one crime writer, Peter James.

Now a major ITV series, adapted for television by screenwriter Russell Lewis and starring John Simm as Roy Grace.*

When a young woman’s body is found butchered in Brighton, Detective Superintendent Roy Grace cannot help but think of his own missing wife and her unsolved fate.

Elsewhere in the city, when Tom Bryce finds a disc left on a train, he simply tries to do the right thing – return it to its owner. But this attempted act of kindness makes him the sole witness to that same vicious murder.

Learning that Tom has made a statement to Grace’s team, the killers have to act. But when they plan the murder of the Bryce family, it’s not just revenge – it’s entertainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Their Frozen Graves: A completely addictive crime thriller and mystery novel (Detective Mackenzie Price Book 2)*



  






*Two women are dead. They both look like you.

The giant stretch of frozen river was melting and the light made the lake glitter like crystals. The women lay side by side on the shore, eyes open and glassy. Their long, dark hair was like tangled rope, their faces a reflection of each other…*

When two bodies are found dumped in one of the vast lakes in Lakemore, Washington, *Detective* *Mackenzie Price *is first on the scene. She identifies one of the victims as *Katy Becker*, a local known for her work helping the community. The other victim looks strikingly similar.

Still grappling with a shocking revelation from her past, Mack is only too happy to throw herself into the case. But when she goes to break the news to Katy’s husband, the investigation takes an unexpected turn: *Katy is very much alive, and has never met the women who resemble her so closely.*

Now the race is on to find the killer before Katy becomes the next victim. But when Mack unearths a disturbing connection to a sixteen-year-old suicide, she realizes they could be hunting someone whose crimes span decades—*and there are more lives than just Katy’s at stake.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Fissures: A Rick Cahill Novel (The Rick Cahill Series Book 3) *



  






*Finalist for the Macavity and Lefty Award

When bill collectors come calling, Rick Cahill desperately needs work*

Private Investigator Rick Cahill fears the next knock on his door will be a cop holding a warrant for his arrest. For murder. La Jolla Chief of Police Tony Moretti is convinced Rick killed a missing person. No body has been found, but the evidence that's piling up says murder and it all points to Rick. With Moretti on his tail and the bank about to foreclose on his house, Rick takes a paying case that will stave off the bank, but pits him against Moretti and the La Jolla Police Department.

Brianne Colton, a beautiful country singer, is convinced her estranged husband's suicide was really murder. Rick is unconvinced, but the mortgage has to be paid. Each new piece of evidence convinces him she's right. He breaks his number one rule and falls for Brianne even, as he begins to question her motives.

As Moretti cinches the vise tighter, with Rick unable to trust the FBI, evil forces emerge from the shadows who will do anything, including torture and murder, to stop Rick from uncovering the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Some Choose Darkness (A Rory Moore/Lane Phillips Novel Book 1)*



  






*Forensic reconstructionist Rory Moore sheds light on cold-case homicides by piecing together crime scene details others fail to see. Cleaning out her late father’s law office after his burial, she receives a call that plunges her into a decades-old case . . .*

In the summer of 1979, five Chicago women went missing. The predator, nicknamed The Thief, left no bodies or clues behind—until police received a package from a mysterious woman named Angela Mitchell, whose unorthodox investigations appeared to unmask the killer. Then Angela disappeared without a trace. Forty years later, The Thief is about to be paroled for Angela’s murder. But the cryptic file Rory finds in her father’s law office suggests there is more to the case.

Making one startling discovery after another, Rory becomes helplessly entangled in the enigma of Angela Mitchell and what happened to her. As she continues to dig, even Rory can’t be prepared for the full, terrifying truth that is emerging . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orange Is the New Black: My Year in a Women's Prison *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES*

With a career, a boyfriend, and a loving family, Piper Kerman barely resembles the reckless young woman who delivered a suitcase of drug money ten years before. But that past has caught up with her. Convicted and sentenced to fifteen months at the infamous federal correctional facility in Danbury, Connecticut, the well-heeled Smith College alumna is now inmate #11187–424—one of the millions of people who disappear “down the rabbit hole” of the American penal system. From her first strip search to her final release, Kerman learns to navigate this strange world with its strictly enforced codes of behavior and arbitrary rules. She meets women from all walks of life, who surprise her with small tokens of generosity, hard words of wisdom, and simple acts of acceptance. Heartbreaking, hilarious, and at times enraging, Kerman’s story offers a rare look into the lives of women in prison—why it is we lock so many away and what happens to them when they’re there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Molly's Game: The True Story of the 26-Year-Old Woman Behind the Most Exclusive, High-Stakes Underground Poker Game in the World *



  






*Now a major motion picture, written and directed by Aaron Sorkin and starring Jessica Chastain, Idris Elba, Kevin Costner, and Michael Cera—the true story of "Hollywood’s poker princess" who gambled everything, won big, then lost it all.*

Molly Bloom reveals how she built one of the most exclusive, high-stakes underground poker games in the world—an insider’s story of excess and danger, glamour and greed.

In the late 2000s, Molly Bloom, a twentysomething petite brunette from Loveland Colorado, ran the highest stakes, most exclusive poker game Hollywood had ever seen—she was its mistress, its lion tamer, its agent, and its oxygen. Everyone wanted in, few were invited to play.

Hundreds of millions of dollars were won and lost at her table. Molly’s game became the game for those in the know—celebrities, business moguls, and millionaires. Molly staged her games in palatial suites with beautiful views and exquisite amenities. She flew privately, dined at exclusive restaurants, hobnobbed with the heads of Hollywood studios, was courted by handsome leading men, and was privy to the world’s most delicious gossip, until it all came crashing down around her.

_Molly’s Game_ is a behind the scenes look at Molly’s game, the life she created, the life she lost, and what she learned in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Book Row: An Anecdotal and Pictorial History of the Antiquarian Book Trade*



  






*The American Story of the Bookstores on Fourth Avenue from the 1890s to the 1960s*

New York City has eight million stories, and this one unfolds just south of Fourteenth Street in Manhattan, on the seven blocks of Fourth Avenue bracketed by Union Square and Astor Place. There, for nearly eight decades from the 1890s to the 1960s, thrived the New York Booksellers’ Row, or Book Row.

This richly anecdotal memoir features historical photographs and the rags-to-riches tale of the Strand, which began its life as a book stall on Eighth Street and today houses 2.5 million volumes (or sixteen miles of books) in twelve miles of space. It’s a story cast with characters as legendary and colorful as the horse-betting, poker-playing, go-getter of a book dealer George D. Smith; the irascible Russian-born book hunter Peter Stammer; the visionary Theodore C. Schulte; Lou Cohen, founder of the still-surviving Argosy Book Store; and gentleman bookseller George Rubinowitz and his formidably shrewd wife, Jenny.

_Book Row_ remembers places that all lovers of books should never forget, like Biblo & Tamen, the shop that defied book-banning laws; the Green Book Shop, favored by John Dickson Carr; Ellenor Lowenstein’s world-renowned gastronomical Corner Book Shop (which was not on a corner); and the Abbey Bookshop, the last of the Fourth Avenue bookstores to close its doors.

Rising rents, street crime, urban redevelopment, and television are many of the reasons for the demise of Book Row, but in this volume, based on interviews with dozens of the people who bought, sold, collected, and breathed in its rare, bibliodiferous air, it lives again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blitzed: Drugs in the Third Reich*



  






*New York Times Bestseller*

“[A] fascinating, engrossing, often dark history of drug use in the Third Reich.” — _Washington Post_

The Nazi regime preached an ideology of physical, mental, and moral purity. Yet as Norman Ohler reveals in this gripping new history, the Third Reich was saturated with drugs: cocaine, opiates, and, most of all, methamphetamines, which were consumed by everyone from factory workers to housewives to German soldiers. In fact, troops were encouraged, and in some cases ordered, to take rations of a form of crystal meth—the elevated energy and feelings of invincibility associated with the high even help to account for the breakneck invasion that sealed the fall of France in 1940, as well as other German military victories. Hitler himself became increasingly dependent on injections of a cocktail of drugs—ultimately including Eukodal, a cousin of heroin—administered by his personal doctor.

Thoroughly researched and rivetingly readable, _Blitzed_ throws light on a history that, until now, has remained in the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Propaganda Pilgrimage (Images of War) *



  






The famous image of Hitler in Paris has become one of the most iconic images of the Second World War. However, Hitler only spent a few hours in Paris before heading to Flanders to re-visit the sites of the battlefields where he had served during the Great War. He was on a propaganda mission to publicize his own war service and a full photographic record of Hitler's visits to France and Flanders was produced by Heinrich Hoffman, Hitler's personal photographer. Those photographs from 1940 have now been collected together for the first time and are reproduced here along with all of the most important surviving images of Hitler in the Great War.

Featuring rare and previously unpublished images of Hitler in France and Flanders from 1914 to 1940, this important photographic study documents a vital but often overlooked chapter in the story of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tigers at Dunkirk: The Leicestershire Regiment and the Fall of France*



  






In this compelling new study of the disastrous 1940 campaign in France and Flanders, Matthew Richardson reconstructs in vivid detail the British armys defeat as it was experienced by the soldiers of a single battalion, the 2nd/5th Leicesters. These men typified the ill-equipped, under-trained British battalions that faced the blitzkrieg and the might of Hitler's legions. They were thrown into a series of desperate, one-sided engagements that resulted in a humiliating retreat, then evacuation from Dunkirk. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Merchant Sailors at War, 1943–1945: Beating the U-Boat (Images of War)*



  






The Battle of the Atlantic was the dominating factor all through the war. Never for one moment could we forget that everything happening elsewhere, on land, at sea, or in the air, depended ultimately on its outcome. - Winston ChurchillFeatured in this new volume from Philip Kaplan are images of some of the most iconic and important merchant ships of the latter years of the Second World War, along with intriguing shots of the men who sailed and worked on them. The indomitable HMS Sackville, the only surviving corvette of the Second World War, is afforded particularly prominent coverage, alongside a host of lesser-known but equally formidable ships. The Corvettes (vessels that escorted convoys throughout the war) were amongst the wettest and most uncomfortable of all warships, and their crews were undoubtedly amongst the most heroic. This volume is, in effect, a photo essay on the corvette. Escorting the convoy system of defensive Allied boats in the Atlantic and tasked with preventing merchant ships from being sunk by German submarines and U-boats, the Corvette's job was invaluable. This history, told in words and images, is sure to appeal to all military and maritime enthusiasts, representing an exciting addition to the established Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U-boat Prey: Merchant Sailors at War, 1939–1942: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






The Merchant Seaman never faltered. To him we owe our preservation and our very lives - The Right Hon. Alfred Barnes, Minister of War Transport.During the first stages of the Second World War, all forces were rallied in an attempt to support the Allied effort. With trade and supply routes to Britain suddenly being placed at great risk, a stalwart team of merchant sailors were required to protect vital supplies for the British people, as well as shipping vital army necessities back and forth. The efforts of the sailors involved really can't be overstated. Despite the fact that they didn't wear uniforms, and few were rewarded with medals or memorials, they were certainly as worthy of the title 'front-line warrior' as the guardsmen and fighter pilots to whom they transported necessary combat supplies. Indeed, many are in agreement that their efforts stood between the might of German forces and the domination of the world. Over 30,000 men fell victim to the German U-boats between 1939 and 1945. This publication serves as a tribute to their efforts, and will be followed by a second volume covering the final stages of the war, from 1943-45. Images of some of the most imposing merchant ships feature, accompanied by a lucid narrative describing the various roles enacted by the sailors on board and the wartime context in which they worked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Luftwaffe in World War II: The Luftwaffe in World War II - Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






World War Two Luftwaffe aircraft and their pilots have been a source of fascination and respect to aviation buffs since 1945. This book looks at all aspects of its operation in many World War II theaters. A great majority of photographs are unlikely to have been seen by the general public and they have been superbly reproduced directly from original negatives held by the Imperial War Museum.Lengthy captions describe the action portrayed in each photo and an introduction puts the Luftwaffe into its historical perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*British Tanks: The Second World War (Images of War)*



  






Perhaps the British did not produce the most successful tanks of the Second World War, but they certainly designed an extraordinary range of light, medium and heavy tanks along with many that were adapted for special purposes. This fascinating variety of military machinery is recorded in Pat Wares photographic history. Using a selection of wartime photographs—supported by some modern photographs of preserved vehicles the book describes the origins of the tank in Britain during the First World War, looks at British tank development during the inter-war period and contrasts this with advances made elsewhere—in Germany, France, the USA and the Soviet Union. All of the British tanks that saw service during the Second World War are described, among them the cruisers (Crusader, Cromwell, Comet), the infantry tanks (Matilda, Valentine, Churchill) and the US imports (Stuart, Lee/Grant, Sherman). Finally, an extensive section is devoted to the so-called funnies'—the tanks developed for crucial tasks like bridge-laying, mine-clearing, flame-throwing and amphibious operation. Pat Wares photographic survey of these tanks at war is an expert introduction to a key period in the history of British fighting vehicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Patriot: The Life and Wars of Colonel Bud Day *



  






*The acclaimed author of Boyd recounts the life of a decorated U.S. Air Force veteran who was a prisoner-of-war in Vietnam.*

During his military career, Bud Day won every available combat medal, escaped death on no less than seven occasions, and spent 67 months as a POW in the infamous Hanoi Hilton, along with John McCain. Despite sustained torture, Day would not break. He became a hero to POWs everywhere—a man who fought without pause, not a prisoner of war, but a prisoner at war.

Upon his return, passed over for promotion to Brigadier General, Day retired. But years later, with his children grown and a lifetime of service to his country behind him, he would engage in another battle, this one against an opponent he never had expected: his own country. On his side would be the hundreds of thousands of veterans who had fought for America only to be betrayed. And what would happen next would make Bud Day an even greater legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Friday Pilots*



  






This is a book of first-person stories written by old pilots, those who flew the old airplanes in the old air force. These are personal stories of growing up in a different America, their lives before political correctness, back when airplanes were dangerous but flying was fun.

The group calls themselves the Friday Pilots. They gather at McMahon's Prime Steakhouse in Tucson, Arizona, every Friday for lunch. There are those who finished careers as generals and colonels and majors and captains and even first lieutenants. They laugh. They exchange stories, some true. They have become legends in their own minds. There are fighter pilots, bomber pilots, airline pilots, corporate pilots, and astronauts. They have run large companies and been on boards. They have been rich and they have been poor. They have landed gear up and gear down. They have ridden huge rockets into space. They have crashed and burned. They have been to war. They have been blown from the skies, have run through jungles, and have parachuted into oceans. They have been captured and imprisoned as POWs and horribly tortured. There are heroes at the table, but none will admit it. They will tell you they have flown with those who were.

It seems everyone talks about writing a book. The Friday Pilots have done something few do: they have written their stories for their families and friends. Strap in, hold on, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On the Wings of Geezers: Life Lessons from Old Pilots *



  






First person stories of The Friday Pilots of Tucson Arizona. Lessons learned flying the old airplanes in the old Air Force, Army and Navy in peace and war. They crashed, they burned, they laughed, they cried, they soared. These pilots are the REAL DEAL. They’ve been there, done that. You’ll enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Outpost: An Untold Story of American Valor*



  






*The basis of the film starring Orlando Bloom and Scott Eastwood, The Outpost is the heartbreaking and inspiring story of one of America's deadliest battles during the war in Afghanistan, acclaimed by critics everywhere as a classic.*

At 5:58 AM on October 3rd, 2009, Combat Outpost Keating, located in frighteningly vulnerable terrain in Afghanistan just 14 miles from the Pakistani border, was viciously attacked. Though the 53 Americans there prevailed against nearly 400 Taliban fighters, their casualties made it the deadliest fight of the war for the U.S. that year. Four months after the battle, a Pentagon review revealed that there was no reason for the troops at Keating to have been there in the first place.
In _The Outpost_, Jake Tapper gives us the powerful saga of COP Keating, from its establishment to eventual destruction, introducing us to an unforgettable cast of soldiers and their families, and to a place and war that has remained profoundly distant to most Americans. A runaway bestseller, it makes a savage war real, and American courage manifest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Mauritanian (originallly published as Guantánamo Diary)*



  






*This "profound and disturbing" (New York Times Book Review) bestseller written by a Guantánamo prisoner is now a major feature film starring Tahar Rahim and Jodie Foster.*

When _The Mauritanian_ was first published as _Guantánamo Diary_ in 2015—heavily redacted by the U.S. government—Mohamedou Ould Slahi was still imprisoned at the detainee camp in Guantánamo Bay, Cuba, despite a federal court ruling ordering his release, and it was unclear when or if he would ever see freedom. In October 2016 he was finally released and reunited with his family. During his fourteen-year imprisonment the United States never charged him with a crime.

Now he is able to tell his story in full, with previously censored material restored. This searing diary is not merely a vivid record of a miscarriage of justice, but a deeply personal memoir—terrifying, darkly humorous, and surprisingly gracious._ The Mauritanian_ is a document of immense emotional power and historical importance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*13 Hours: The Inside Account of What Really Happened In Benghazi*



  






*The harrowing, true account from the brave men on the ground who fought back during the Battle of Benghazi.*

_13 Hours_ presents, for the first time ever, the true account of the events of September 11, 2012, when terrorists attacked the US State Department Special Mission Compound and a nearby CIA station called the Annex in Benghazi, Libya. A team of six American security operators fought to repel the attackers and protect the Americans stationed there. Those men went beyond the call of duty, performing extraordinary acts of courage and heroism, to avert tragedy on a much larger scale. This is their personal account, never before told, of what happened during the thirteen hours of that now-infamous attack.

_13 Hours_ sets the record straight on what happened during a night that has been shrouded in mystery and controversy. Written by _New York Times_ bestselling author Mitchell Zuckoff, this riveting book takes readers into the action-packed story of heroes who laid their lives on the line for one another, for their countrymen, and for their country.

_13 Hours_ is a stunning, eye-opening, and intense book--but most importantly, it is the truth. The story of what happened to these men--and what they accomplished--is unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hero of Numbani (Overwatch #1)*



  






In the technologically advanced African city of Numbani, in the not-so-distant future, humans live in harmony with humanoid robots known as omnics. But when a terrorist tries to shatter that unity, a hero named Efi Oladele rises!

Efi has been making robots since she was little -- machines to better her community and improve people's lives. But after she witnesses Doomfist's catastrophic attack on the city's OR15 security bots, Efi feels the call to build something greater: a true guardian of Numbani.

While Doomfist sows discord between humans and omnics, Efi engineers an intelligent and compassionate robot, Orisa, named after the powerful spirits who guide her people. Orisa has a lot to learn before she's ready to defeat Doomfist, but Efi has some learning to do, too, especially when it comes to building -- and being -- a hero. With Doomfist rallying his forces, and the military powerless to stop him, can Efi mold Orisa into the hero of Numbani before it's too late?

This action-packed novel features the fan-favorite characters Efi, Orisa, Doomfist, and Lúcio in an all-new, original story straight from the minds of the _Overwatch_ game team and critically acclaimed author Nicky Drayden!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aftershocks (The Palladium Wars Book 1)*



  






*“A new series that promises to be just as engrossing [as Frontlines]…the action just as exciting, the science just as solid, the tension just as high. I gulped down the first book in a day, and I am already eager for the next one.” —George R. R. Martin*

Across the six-planet expanse of the Gaia system, the Earthlike Gretia struggles to stabilize in the wake of an interplanetary war. Amid an uneasy alliance to maintain economies, resources, and populations, Aden Robertson reemerges. After devoting twelve years of his life to the reviled losing side, with the blood of half a million casualties on his hands, Aden is looking for a way to move on. He’s not the only one.

A naval officer has borne witness to inconceivable attacks on a salvaged fleet. A sergeant with the occupation forces is treading increasingly hostile ground. And a young woman, thrust into responsibility as vice president of her family’s raw materials empire, faces a threat she never anticipated.

Now, on the cusp of an explosive and wide-reaching insurrection, Aden plunges once again into the brutal life he longed to forget. He’s been on the wrong side of war before. But this time, the new enemy has yet to reveal themselves…or their dangerous endgame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deadbot (Bob and Nikki Book 14)*



  






Bob and the crew get the Roos to their new home. It’s not what they expected, and they raise a fuss. Andre has fun, until he finds out how the planet got its name. Then, a Roo explorer finds a whole other set of problems for Bob and the crew. Come along as our heroes try their best to make things come out right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Grand Slam Murders (A Bridge to Death Mystery Book 1)*



  






*After four bridge players are poisoned, newspaper reporter Wendy Winchester sets out to catch a killer who's not playing with a full deck . . .*

When the four wealthy widows who make up the venerable Rosalie Bridge Club never get up from their card table, this quiet Mississippi town has its first quadruple homicide. Who put cyanide in their sugar bowl? An aspiring member and kibitzer with the exclusive club, Wendy takes a personal interest in finding justice for the ladies.

She also has a professional motivation. A frustrated society columnist for the _Rosalie Citizen, _she's ready to deal herself a better hand as an investigative reporter. This could be her big break. Plus, she has a card or two up her sleeve: her sometimes boyfriend is a detective and her dad is the local chief of police.

Partnering up with the men in her life, Wendy starts shuffling through suspects and turning over secrets long held close to the chest by the ladies. But when a wild card tries to take her out of the game, Wendy decides it's time to up the ante before she's the next one to go down . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cape Raider: An authentic WW2 military adventure story (Jack Pembroke Naval Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*A fight to the death in foreign seas…


1940*


Scarred – physically and emotionally – by the brutal warfare at Dunkirk, *Jack Pembroke* decides to leave his home in England to join his father, Admiral Pembroke, in the South African Cape.

A fledgling naval force is preparing to fight the coming onslaught of German raiders, and Jack is soon thrust back into action when he is appointed commander of a minesweeping flotilla.

Unknown to Jack, a Nazi commerce raider has left Germany for the Cape intending to wreak havoc on Allied shipping.

And it’s heading straight for him…

Under Jack’s command are an eclectic bunch of men who are unsure of their foreign captain. But he must unite them into a powerful fighting unit if he has any chance of defeating the dangerous enemy.

*Can Jack overcome his demons and lead his men to victory?

Or will his first battle off the South African coast be his last…?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Come Spy With Me: A Spy Thriller (John Sand Book 1) *



  






*John Sand may be married, but he’s not dead.*


In the early 1960's, John Sand just retired as a British secret agent.

On his honeymoon with his new wife, Stacey Boldt – the heiress to a Texas oil fortune – they are interrupted by an unfriendly blast from the past.

Now an executive with Boldt Oil in Houston, Sand finds himself, and his bride, pulled back into the world of espionage when JFK himself recruits him for a dangerous job in Cuba.

Sand – and Mrs. Sand – will be caught up in everything from a Rat Pack party in Vegas hosted by a mobster to a Caribbean island where a deadly assassin has targeted El Presidente.

_Come Spy With Me_ is the first in The John Sand Series, invoking the best of the original _James Bond_ spy thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Terminal Memory: A Sam Raven Thriller *



  






*SAM RAVEN BATTLES THE ENEMIES JACK REACHER’S AFRAID OF. . .*


Three years after a daring escape from a jihadists' camp, ex-CIA officer Mara Cole is a target once more. She's alone, on the run, and in need of a friend.

Sam Raven is tracking Mara's hunters for a different reason – he's on a mission of vengeance. A man with dark secrets, bound to Mara by shared history, they join forces to fight back. Together, they play a deadly game of chess through the back alleys of London, to the bright lights of Marseille, and the desert hell of Afghanistan opium fields, risking everything as they move closer to the truth.

With each feign and attack, they find the answers they seek lie deep in Mara’s memories of captivity, torture, and betrayal – secrets to a conspiracy at the heart of the US Intelligence community, and men who will do anything to protect their power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wicked City: A Sam Raven Thriller 2*



  






*SAM RAVEN IS BACK!*


Sam Raven is a man with a mysterious past and an unknown future. Drawn to help people in jeopardy because of his own personal tragedy, he collides with San Francisco Police Inspector Kayla Blaine after saving her from mob killers.

Kayla never expected to end up on the mob’s hit list – now she’s on the run. Even her closest colleagues are a threat.

Sam Raven is Kayla’s only chance to stay alive. Raven uses every skill in his arsenal to outwit her enemies, but the longer they run, the closer the enemy gets. Raven and Kayla are forced into a desperate fight where only one side will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lady Death: A Sam Raven Thriller 3*



  






*THOUSANDS OF LIVES ARE AT STAKE, AND SAM RAVEN MAY HAVE MET HIS MATCH!*


Tanya Jafari, an operative for the Islamic Union, comes to Sam Raven seeking help. In exchange for protection from the CIA, she’ll tell all she knows about the growing terrorist group.

Raven’s skepticism ends when an assassin tries to kill her. Before it’s too late, he brings Tanya to the US for debriefing. The CIA wants to kill the leader of the Islamic Union, a woman called the White Widow, and Tanya knows where she’s hiding.

But Tanya holds another secret close to her chest, knowledge of a threat so large it will shake world governments and bring the West to its knees. And it may be too late to stop. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cabo: The Complete Series*



  






*WELCOME TO EXOTIC CABO SAN LUCAS WHERE NOTHING IS AS IT FIRST APPEARS.*


Ethan Cruickshank is back. More than a year after the violent breakdown that landed him in a mental hospital, the former private investigator – now comfortably relocated to the beautiful tip of the Baja Peninsula – finds himself once again getting his hands dirty…even bloody.

Ethan is thoroughly human and deeply flawed, but when he is in his right mind knows how to laugh at himself and the absurdities of the beautiful and sometimes dangerous world around him. Back on the trail of justice Ethan learns that there’s usually more questions than answers.

*“Wisehart has a gift for setting the stage and pulling the reader into the action.”*

_Cabo: The Complete Series includes – Cabo, Cabo Revenge, Cabo Sunset and Cabo Storm._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*JET (Bundle Volumes 1-3)*



  






This is a three novel bundle of JET books 1-3.

Description:

She faked her death...

...to save her life.

The plan almost worked.

Her code name: Jet. A lethal operative for Israeli intelligence.

Many wanted her eliminated. Spoofing her own death was the only way to survive, but it didn't work out like she planned.

The past doesn't give up its secrets easily.

The tranquil island's beauty was shattered in an instant. The attack forced her hand, and now she must make a decision. Will she stay dead, or return to a world that wants to kill her?

A gritty, unflinching roller-coaster of high-stakes twists and shocking turns, JET features a new breed of protagonist that breaks the mold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wing and a Prayer (My Cousin Vinny Book 3)*



  






Vincent Gambini is still outrageous but he’s knocking down legal opponents faster than ducks at a shooting gallery.

It’s wheels-up as Vinny takes on opponents in New Hampshire and Mexico before hitting the ground in New Orleans where a young man has been accused of murder. With his previous attorney forced to resign, Vinny is charged with the responsibility of vindicating his defendant of this most heinous crime, but is he too late to turn around a trial that began well before he got involved?

Vinny may not be a magician but that won’t stop him from trying to pull a rabbit out of his hat and snatching victory from the jaws of defeat.

Follow Vinny and Lisa as they continue to right wrongs in another sidesplitting installment of the _My Cousin Vinny_ series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hunting & Gathering Survival Manual: 221 Primitive & Wilderness Survival Skills (Outdoor Life)*



  






*This comprehensive guide is full of the strategies, skills, and gear you need to survive any catastrophe—from natural disasters to the collapse of society.*

All over America, families are transforming spare rooms into long-term storage pantries, planting survival gardens, unplugging from the grid, converting their homes to alternative sources of energy, taking self-defense courses, and stocking up on everything from canned food to ammunition. So what are these people preparing for?

In our increasingly unstable world, there are a whole host of catastrophic event that could throw civilization into turmoil. _Outdoor Life: Prepare for Anything_ takes you through these potential threats and explains how to be prepared for them. From having the right equipment to considering your actions in the wake of a disaster, or acquiring the skills needed for self-sufficiency, this guide is full of hands-on hints, easy-to-use checklists, and engaging first-person stories.

This volume includes vital information on:

• Necessary skills in a time of a natural disaster, economic collapse, or societal restructuring.

• What should be in your house, pantry, basement, bunker, and go-bag.

• How to handle yourself and your family in the wake of disaster, from creating a plan to leading your neighborhood watch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Klansman: Race, Hate, and the Undercover Investigation of a Lifetime*



  






*The #1 New York Times Bestseller!

The extraordinary true story and basis for the Academy Award winning film BlacKkKlansman, written and directed by Spike Lee, produced by Jordan Peele, and starring John David Washington and Adam Driver.
*
When detective Ron Stallworth, the first black detective in the history of the Colorado Springs Police Department, comes across a classified ad in the local paper asking for all those interested in joining the Ku Klux Klan to contact a P.O. box, Detective Stallworth does his job and responds with interest, using his real name while posing as a white man. He figures he’ll receive a few brochures in the mail, maybe even a magazine, and learn more about a growing terrorist threat in his community.

A few weeks later the office phone rings, and the caller asks Ron a question he thought he’d never have to answer, “Would you like to join our _cause_?” This is 1978, and the KKK is on the rise in the United States. Its Grand Wizard, David Duke, has made a name for himself, appearing on talk shows, and major magazine interviews preaching a “kinder” Klan that wants nothing more than to preserve a heritage, and to restore a nation to its former glory.

Ron answers the caller’s question that night with a yes, launching what is surely one of the most audacious, and incredible undercover investigations in history. Ron recruits his partner Chuck to play the "white" Ron Stallworth, while Stallworth himself conducts all subsequent phone conversations. During the months-long investigation, Stallworth sabotages cross burnings, exposes white supremacists in the military, and even befriends David Duke himself.

_Black Klansman_ is an amazing true story that reads like a crime thriller, and a searing portrait of a divided America and the extraordinary heroes who dare to fight back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fossil Men: The Quest for the Oldest Skeleton and the Origins of Humankind *



  






*"Brilliant. ... A work of staggering depth." —Minneapolis Star Tribune

A decade in the making, Fossil Men is a scientific detective story played out in anatomy and the natural history of the human body: the first full-length account of the discovery of a startlingly unpredicted human ancestor more than a million years older than Lucy*

It is the ultimate mystery: where do we come from? In 1994, a team led by fossil-hunting legend Tim White uncovered a set of ancient bones in Ethiopia’s Afar region. Radiometric dating of nearby rocks indicated the resulting skeleton, classified as _Ardipithecus ramidus_—nicknamed “Ardi”—was an astounding 4.4 million years old, more than a million years older than the world-famous “Lucy.” The team spent the next 15 years studying the bones in strict secrecy, all while continuing to rack up landmark fossil discoveries in the field and becoming increasingly ensnared in bitter disputes with scientific peers and Ethiopian bureaucrats. When finally revealed to the public, Ardi stunned scientists around the world and challenged a half-century of orthodoxy about human evolution—how we started walking upright, how we evolved our nimble hands, and, most significantly, whether we were descended from an ancestor that resembled today’s chimpanzee. But the discovery of Ardi wasn’t just a leap forward in understanding the roots of humanity--it was an attack on scientific convention and the leading authorities of human origins, triggering an epic feud about the oldest family skeleton.

In _Fossil Men, _acclaimed journalist Kermit Pattison brings us a cast of eccentric, obsessive scientists, including White, an uncompromising perfectionist whose virtuoso skills in the field were matched only by his propensity for making enemies; Gen Suwa, a Japanese savant whose deep expertise about teeth rivaled anyone on Earth; Owen Lovejoy, a onetime creationist-turned-paleoanthropologist with radical insights into human locomotion; Berhane Asfaw, who survived imprisonment and torture to become Ethiopia’s most senior paleoanthropologist; Don Johanson, the discoverer of Lucy, who had a rancorous falling out with the Ardi team; and the Leakeys, for decades the most famous family in paleoanthropology.

Based on a half-decade of research in Africa, Europe and North America, _Fossil Men_ is not only a brilliant investigation into the origins of the human lineage, but the oldest of human emotions: curiosity, jealousy, perseverance and wonder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*John Bell Hood: The Rise, Fall, and Resurrection of a Confederate General*



  






*An award-winning biography of one of the Confederacy’s most successful—and most criticized—generals.*

_Winner of the 2014 Albert Castel Book Award and the 2014 Walt Whitman Award_

John Bell Hood died at forty-eight after a brief illness in August 1879, leaving behind the first draft of his memoirs, _Advance and Retreat: Personal Experiences in the United States and Confederate States Armies_. Published posthumously the following year, the memoirs immediately became as controversial as their author. A careful and balanced examination of these controversies, however, coupled with the recent discovery of Hood’s personal papers—which were long considered lost—finally sets the record straight in this book.

Hood’s published version of many of the major events and controversies of his Confederate military career were met with scorn and skepticism. Some described his memoirs as merely a polemic against his arch-rival Joseph E. Johnston. These opinions persisted through the decades and reached their nadir in 1992, when an influential author described Hood’s memoirs as a bitter, misleading, and highly biased treatise replete with distortions, misrepresentations, and outright falsifications. Without any personal papers to contradict them, many writers portrayed Hood as an inept, dishonest opium addict and a conniving, vindictive cripple of a man. One went so far as to brand him a fool with a license to kill his own men.

What most readers don’t know is that nearly all of these authors misused sources, ignored contrary evidence, and/or suppressed facts sympathetic to Hood. Stephen M. Hood, a distant relative of the general, embarked on a meticulous forensic study of the common perceptions and controversies of his famous kinsman. His careful examination of the original sources utilized to create the broadly accepted facts about John Bell Hood uncovered startlingly poor scholarship by some of the most well-known and influential historians of the twentieth and twenty-first centuries. These discoveries, coupled with his access to a large cache of recently discovered Hood papers, many penned by generals and other officers who served with Hood, confirm Hood’s account that originally appeared in his memoir and resolve, for the first time, some of the most controversial aspects of Hood’s long career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*England's Last War Against France: Fighting Vichy 1940-1942*



  






*'Excellent account of a woefully understudied 'war within a war' ' Literary Review*

‘England has always been France’s most implacable enemy’ ― Maréchal Pétain

Napoleon’s final defeat in 1815 brought two decades of Anglo-French conflict to an end, but the years that followed were not always ones of peaceful co-existence.

It was an age of empire, of aggressive expansion, and in little more a century, formal shots between Europe’s oldest enemies were once again exchanged in anger.

After Hitler’s invasion in 1940, an armistice had been signed and France divided: the north was occupied, while the client south became Vichy France.

While there were those who resisted, Britain was effectively alone, and concerns grew over the increasing chances of the French Navy falling into German or Italian hands.

Troops were assembled, rounds chambered, and ultimatums delivered …

From the British bombardment of Mers-el-Kébir to the amphibious landings on Madagascar, there was much embarrassment and regret on both sides, for memories of 1914-18 ran deep.

Addressing a period often overlooked in studies of WWII, Colin Smith paints 1940-1942 in a fresh light and challenges popular belief about wartime Anglo-French relations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fallschirmjager: Elite German Paratroops in World War II (Images of War)*



  






*A rare collection of personal photographs following Nazi Germany’s airborne soldiers on their missions through the Balkans, Crete, and Russia.*

The photos in this book are taken from an unpublished album that belonged to a member of the elite German Paratroopers. First Sgt Wilhelm Plieschen served with Fallschirmjager Machine Gun Battalion 7, which suffered very heavy losses in the invasion of Crete, then saw bloody conflict as Hitler’s “Fire-fighters” on the Russian Front and later put up fierce resistance in places such as Monte Casino. The revealing images that Jon Sutherland has compiled for us depict these struggles in dramatic detail, ranging from photographs taken en route to Crete of the paratroopers in a JU52 to 20 May 1941, when Plieschen was dropped over Crete. Some show other paratroopers drifting down and others feature formations of German aircraft amidst flak.

Additionally, Sutherland has included amazing images depicting Germans on the deck of the badly damaged and abandoned HMS _York_ in Souda Bay. There are photographs showing Major Erich Schulz decorating paratroopers on Crete and the then Commander of the Fallschirmjager, General Kurt Student, inspecting the troops. We later pay witness to Plieschen in Russia, where outstanding rare photos of paratroopers in heavy winter camouflage clothing portray the men enduring the heavy fighting that occurred in the region.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe Flak and Field Divisions, 1939–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*This pictorial WWII history explores the evolution of the Third Reich’s Luftwaffe ground force through rare wartime photographs.*

From the outset of the Second World War, Luftwaffe Flak units saw extensive fighting with their 2cm, 3.7cm and deadly 8.8cm anti-aircraft guns. By the time of Hitler’s invasion of Russia, Luftwaffe ground forces had been expanded and were being used in both the army support and air roles.

After initial success on the Eastern Front gave way to a costly quagmire, Hitler ordered the raising of Luftwaffe Field Divisions to bolster the Army. Initially under Hermann Goring’s command, they were reorganized under the Army in 1943 as standard infantry divisions. The most famous was the elite Hermann Goring Division, which was reorganized as a Panzer Division. By 1944 there were no less than twenty-one Luftwaffe Field Divisions, plus many similar regiments, fighting on all fronts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Witness to the Storm: A Jewish Journey from Nazi Berlin to the 82nd Airborne, 1920–1945*



  






*“An extraordinary memoir” of fleeing the Nazis—and then returning to fight them (Konrad H. Jarausch, author of Broken Lives: How Ordinary Germans Experienced the Twentieth Century).*

On June 6, 1944, Werner T. Angress parachuted down from a C-47 into German-occupied France with the 82nd Airborne Division. Nine days later, he was captured behind enemy lines and became a prisoner of war. Eventually, he was freed by US forces, rejoined the fight, crossed Europe as a battlefield interrogator, and participated in the liberation of a concentration camp. He was an American soldier—but less than ten years before he had been an enthusiastically patriotic German-Jewish boy.

Rejected and threatened by the Nazi regime, the Angress family fled to Amsterdam to escape persecution and death, and young Angress then found his way to the United States. In _Witness to the Storm_, Angress weaves the spellbinding story of his life, including his escape from Germany, his new life in the United States, and his experiences in World War II. A testament to the power of perseverance and forgiveness, _Witness to the Storm_ is the compelling tale of one man’s struggle to rescue the country that had betrayed him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Three in Thirteen: The Story of a Mosquito Night Fighter Ace*



  






*This “incredibly engaging and deeply personal” story of World War II pilot Joe Singleton “draws the reader into the dangerous world of night fighting” (Manhattan Book Review).*

Joe Singleton was an unlikely hero. A junior manager at a paints and varnish company at the outbreak of war, he was surprised to discover he had a hidden talent for flying. Despite RAF Fighter Squadrons crying out for replacements after the carnage of the Battle of Britain, Joe was posted to the rapidly developing world of night fighting. He flew first Defiants, then Beaufighters, finding himself in the thick of the very earliest stages of ground-controlled interception and airborne radar engagements.

His skills finally began to bear fruit when piloting a Mosquito, and he took part in several successful missions. But the pinnacle came on the night of March 19, 1944: scrambling to intercept a big German raid on Hull, he located and shot down a Junkers 188, then went on to shoot down two more, all in the space of thirteen dramatic minutes. He and his navigator survived the crash-landing that ensued, and he went on to be feted as a national hero.

_Three in Thirteen_ is a unique sortie-by-sortie account of his journey from bewildered recruit to celebrated expert, illustrated with extracts from Joe’s RAF logbook and unpublished photographs and illustrations. Roger Dunsford’s extensive experience as an RAF pilot brings a vivid immediacy to Joe’s experiences, combined with astute analysis of the planes, the tactics, and the events of that fateful night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Bureau and the Mole: The Unmasking of Robert Philip Hanssen, the Most Dangerous Double Agent in FBI History *



  






*The New York Times–bestselling “first-rate spy thriller” of the FBI agent who sold top-secret information to the Russians for more than twenty years (Entertainment Weekly).*

Drawing from a wide variety of sources in the FBI, the Justice Department, the White House, and the intelligence community, Pulitzer Prize–winning author David A. Vise tells the story of how FBI counterintelligence agent Robert Philip Hanssen employed the very sources and methods his own nation had entrusted to him in a devious game of deceit—simply because he had something to prove. Vise also interweaves the narrative of how FBI director Louis J. Freeh led the government’s desperate search for its betrayer among its own ranks, from the false leads, to the near misses, to its ultimate, shocking conclusion. Fascinating, gripping, and provocative, _The Bureau and the Mole _is a harrowing tale of how one man’s treachery rocked a fraternity built on fidelity, bravery, and integrity—and how the dedicated perseverance of another brought him to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Human Son*



  






500 YEARS IN THE FUTURE, EARTH IS A PARADISE... WITHOUT US.

The Earth was dying, and only the Erta could save it. Created to be genetically superior, hyper-intelligent and unburdened by the full range of human emotions, they succeeded by removing the cause: humans.

Now the Erta are faced with a dilemma—if they reintroduce the rebellious and violent **** sapiens, all of their work could be undone.

They decide to raise one child: a sole human to decide if we should again inherit the Earth.

But the quiet and clinical Ima finds that there is more to raising a human than she had expected; and there is more to humanity’s history than she has been told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragons of Spring Dawning (Dragonlance Chronicles Book 3)*



  






*Will truth and virtue triumph over the deadly darkness of an all-consuming evil?*

The war against the dragon minions of Queen Takhisis rages on. Armed with the mysterious, magical Dragon Orbs and the shining, silver Dragonlance, the Companions of the Lance lead their people in a desperate final battle. Knight and barbarian, warrior and mage, dwarf and kender—no one has reckoned how high the price of defeat, or even victory, might be.

But now, in the dawn of a new day, the dark secrets that have long shadowed the hearts of the Companions come to light. If they are to truly defeat the five-headed dragon goddess, they must find a way to overcome their own personal conflicts and doubts. From betrayal and treachery to fragility and weakness, the greatest battle now lies within each of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Real Season: A Hilarious Look Back at 1975 - When Major Leaguers Made Peanuts, the Umpires Wore Red, and Billy Martin Terrorized Everyone*



  






There are baseball books and there are baseball books.

But for the baseball cognoscenti, there are just a few "must-have" classics:_Ball Four_ by Jim Bouton. _The Long Season_ by Jim Brosnan. _Willie's Time_ by Charles Einstein. And _Seasons In Hell_ by Mike Shropshire, which was a hilarous first-person account of Mike's travails serving as a daily beat writer covering the hapless 1972 Texas Rangers.

Now, in _The Last Real Season_, Shropshire captures the essence of a different time and different place in baseball, when the average salary for major leaguers was only $27,600...when the ballplayers' drug of choice was alcohol, not steroids...when major leaguers sported tight doubleknit uniforms over their long-hair and Afros...and on July 28th, 1975, the day that famed Detroit resident Jimmy Hoffa went missing, the Detroit Tigers started a losing streak of 19 games in a row. On the day that the Tigers blew a 4-run lead in the bottom of the ninth, Shropshire recalls: "I drank three bottles of Stroh's beer in less than a minute and wrote that 'Jimmy Hoffa will show up in the left field stands with Amelia Earhart as his date before the Tigers will win another game.'"

And so it goes. Filled with just the kind of wonderful baseball stories that real fans crave, this is the funniest baseball book of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Gashouse Gang: How Dizzy Dean, Leo Durocher, Branch Rickey, Pepper Martin, and Their Colorful, Come-from-Behind Ball Club Won the World Series-and America’s Heart-During the Great Depression*



  






With _The Gashouse Gang_, John Heidenry delivers the definitive account of one the greatest and most colorful baseball teams of all times, the 1934 St. Louis Cardinals, filled with larger-than-life baseball personalities like Branch Rickey, Leo Durocher, Pepper Martin, Casey Stengel, Satchel Paige, Frankie Frisch, and -- especially -- the eccentric good ol' boy and great pitcher Dizzy Dean and his brother Paul.

The year 1934 marked the lowest point of the Great Depression, when the U.S. went off the gold standard, banks collapsed by the score, and millions of Americans were out of work. Epic baseball feats offered welcome relief from the hardships of daily life._ The Gashouse Gang_, the brilliant culmination of a dream by its general manager, Branch Rickey, the first to envision a farm system that would acquire and "educate" young players in the art of baseball, was adored by the nation, who saw itself -- scruffy, proud, and unbeatable -- in the Gang.

Based on original research and told in entertaining narrative style, _The Gashouse Gang_ brings a bygone era and a cast full of vivid personalities to life and unearths a treasure trove of baseball lore that will delight any fan of the great American pastime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Uppity: My Untold Story About The Games People Play*



  






There are very few major personalities in the world of sports who have so much to say about our National Pastime. And even fewer who are as well respected as Bill White.

Bill White, who's now in his mid 70s, was an All-Star first baseman for many years with the New York Giants, St.Louis Cardinals and Philadelphia Phillies before launching a stellar broadcasting career with the New York Yankees for 18 years. He left the broadcast booth to become the President of the National League for five years.

A true pioneer as an African-American athlete, sportscaster, and top baseball executive, White has written his long-awaited autobiography in which he will be candid, open, and as always, most forthcoming about his life in baseball. Along the way, White shares never-before-told stories about his long working relationship with Phil Rizzutto, insights on George Steinbrenner, Barry Bonds, Reggie Jackson, Thurman Munson, Bob Gibson, Bart Giamatti, Fay Vincent, and scores of other top baseball names and Hall of Famers.

Best of all, White built his career on being outspoken, and the years fortunately have not mellowed him. _Uppity_ is a baseball memoir that baseball fans everywhere will be buzzing about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rotation: A Season with the Phillies and the Greatest Pitching Staff Ever Assembled *



  






Not since 1957 has one major league team's pitching staff boasted three pitchers (Roy Halladay, Cliff Lee, and Roy Oswalt) in the Top Ten in career winning-percentage. Plus, the Philadelphia Phillies' 2011 rotation also happens to include Cole Hamels -- the 2008 NLCS and World Series MVP -- and an alternating fifth starter.

This awe-inducing rotation has been the talk of baseball since coming together in December 2010. They were featured on the cover of _Sports Illustrated's_ 2011 baseball- preview edition, interviewed on the MLB Network on opening day of spring training, covered in the _New York Times Magazine_, and mentioned in numerous newspapers and magazines nationwide.
Authored by two of the most knowledgable and connected Phillies beat writers, _The Rotation_ is a remarkably detailed day-in-the-life story of one complete season with a Major League Baseball starting-pitching staff. The authors offer deep daily access to the Phillies players, coaches, and front-office staff, as well as the players and staff of other major league teams and the national baseball media.

With firsthand reporting and extensive interviews, plus two full-color photo inserts, this is a fascinating and detailed look into the day-to-day operation of what is arguably the greatest pitching rotation ever assembled. It is a must-read for Phillies fans and general baseball fans alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Living on the Black: Two Pitchers, Two Teams, One Season to Remember*



  






Pitchers are the heart of baseball, and John Feinstein tells the story of the game today through one season and two great pitchers working in the crucible of the New York media market. Tom Glavine and Mike Mussina have seen it all in the Major Leagues and both entered 2007 in search of individual milestones and one more shot at The World Series-Glavine with the Mets, Mussina five miles away with the Yankees. The two veterans experience very different seasons -- one on a team dealing with the pressure to get to a World Series for the first time in seven years, the other with a team expected to be there every year.

Taking the reader through contract negotiations, spring training, the ups of wins and losses, and the people in their lives-family, managers, pitching coaches, agents, catchers, other pitchers -- John Feinstein provides a true insider's look at the pressure cooker of sports at the highest level.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Teammates: A Portrait of a Friendship*



  






More than 6 years after his death David Halberstam remains one of this country's most respected journalists and revered authorities on American life and history in the years since WWII. A Pulitzer Prize-winner for his ground-breaking reporting on the Vietnam War, Halberstam wrote more than 20 books, almost all of them bestsellers. His work has stood the test of time and has become the standard by which all journalists measure themselves.
_
The Teammates_ is the profoundly moving story of four great baseball players who have made the passage from sports icons--when they were young and seemingly indestructible--to men dealing with the vulnerabilities of growing older. At the core of the book is the friendship of these four very different men--Boston Red Sox teammates Bobby Doerr, Dominic DiMaggio, Johnny Pesky, and Ted Williams--who remained close for more than sixty years.

The book starts out in early October 2001, when Dominic DiMaggio and Johnny Pesky begin a 1,300-mile trip by car to visit their beloved friend Ted Williams, whom they know is dying. Bobby Doerr, the fourth member of this close group--"my guys," Williams used to call them--is unable to join them.This is a book--filled with historical details and first-hand accounts--about baseball and about something more: the richness of friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ordeal: A Mystery *



  






*Tense and suspenseful, the only reason to stop racing through the pages of Jorn Lier Horst's Ordeal will be to pause for a quick glance over your shoulder...

"The best Scandinavian crime fiction available." - Yrsa Sigurdardottir*

Frank Mandt died after a fall down his basement steps, the same basement that holds a locked safe bolted to the floor. His granddaughter, Sofie Lund, inherits the house but wants nothing to do with his money. She believes the old man let her mother die in jail and is bitterly resentful.

Line Wisting’s journalist instincts lead her into friendship with Sofie, and Line is with her when the safe is opened. What they discover unlocks another case and leads Chief Inspector William Wisting on a trial of murder to an ordeal that will eventually separate the innocent from the damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Quick Red Fox: A Travis McGee Novel *



  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Quick Red Fox is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.
*
She’s the opposite of a damsel in distress: a famous movie star, very beautiful, very much in control of her life. She’s just made one little mistake and now she needs Travis McGee to set it right. The money is good and Travis’s funds are in need of replenishing. But that’s not the only reason he takes the case. There is the movie star’s assistant—efficient and reserved, with a sadness underneath that makes McGee feel he’d brave any danger to help her.

*“John D. MacDonald is a shining example for all us in the field. Talk about the best.”—Mary Higgins Clark*

Sultry movie star Lysa Dean has gotten herself into a spot of blackmail, posing for naked photos while participating in a debauched party near Big Sur. If the pictures get out, Lysa’s engagement to her rich, strait laced fiancé doesn’t stand a chance. Enter Travis McGee, who’s agreed to put a stop to the extortion, working alongside Lysa’s assistant, Dana Holtzer.

They begin by tracking down everyone associated with the lurid evening, and soon enough they’re led on a chase across the nation as murder after murder piles up. Further complicating matters, Travis and Dana’s relationship soon turns steamy. And just when he thinks he knows exactly where things are headed, one big twist shakes McGee’s life to the very foundation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Turbulence (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 46)*



  






*In the electrifying new thriller from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Stuart Woods, Stone Barrington finds himself pitted against both man and nature.*

Stone Barrington and several friends are vacationing in Florida when an extreme weather event puts a damper on their trip. Even worse, the hurricane-force winds blow a powerful, noxious politician straight onto Stone's doorstep. Though they part ways before long, Stone soon learns that he hasn't seen the last of his new acquaintance. It turns out that this official has some shady associates who may have destructive plans afoot, and Stone needs an entrée to the inside to figure out their scheme. With the fate of nations at stake, Stone must summon all of his fearless daring to put an end to the audacious plot...but this time he may be in over his head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Ship: A Novel *



  






*Hailed as “an extraordinary novel of men at war” (The Washington Post) this is the book that inspired the TNT television series starring Eric Dane, Rhona Mitra, Adam Baldwin and Michael Bay as Executive Producer.*

The unimaginable has happened. The world has been plunged into all-out nuclear war. Sailing near the Arctic Circle, the U.S.S. Nathan James is relatively unscathed, but the future is grim and Captain Thomas is facing mutiny from the tattered remnants of his crew. With civilization in ruins, he urges those that remain—one-hundred-and-fifty-two men and twenty-six women—to pull together in search of land. Once they reach safety, however, the men and women on board realize that they are earth’s last remaining survivors—and they’ve all been exposed to radiation. When none of the women seems able to conceive, fear sets in. Will this be the end of humankind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*On the Beach *



  






A worldwide nuclear war is launched by accident! A handful of survivors hope for a miracle. But they think they are doomed. How does a person live when he knows he is going to die? Some carry on as usual - a few destroy themseves in a last mad fling at life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marilyn in Manhattan: Her Year of Joy *



  






*A city, a movie star, and one magical year.*

In November of 1954 a young woman dressed plainly in a white oxford, dark sunglasses and a black pageboy wig boards a midnight flight from Los Angeles to New York. As the plane’s engines rev she breathes a sigh of relief, lights a cigarette and slips off her wig revealing a tangle of fluffy blonde curls. Marilyn Monroe was leaving Hollywood behind, and along with it a failed marriage and a frustrating career. She needed a break from the scrutiny and insanity of LA. She needed Manhattan.

In Manhattan, the most famous woman in the world can wander the streets unbothered, spend hours at the Met getting lost in art, and afternoons buried in the stacks of the Strand. Marilyn begins to live a life of the mind in New York; she dates Arthur Miller, dances with Truman Capote and drinks with Carson McCullers. Even though she had never lived there before, in New York, Marilyn is home.

In _Marilyn in Manhattan_, the iconic blonde bombshell is not only happy, but successful. She breaks her contract with Fox Studios to form her own production company, a groundbreaking move that makes her the highest paid actress in history and revolutionizes the entertainment industry. A true love letter to Marilyn, and a joyous portrait of a city bursting with life and art, _Marilyn in Manhattan_ is a beautifully written, lively look at two American treasures: New York and Marilyn Monroe, and sheds new light on one of our most enduring icons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Price We Pay: What Broke American Health Care--and How to Fix It *



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of Unaccountable comes an eye-opening, urgent look at America's broken health care system--and the people who are saving it.*

One in five Americans now has medical debt in collections and rising health care costs today threaten every small business in America. Dr. Makary, one of the nation's leading health care experts, travels across America and details why health care has become a bubble. Drawing from on-the-ground stories, his research, and his own experience, _The Price We Pay_ paints a vivid picture of price-gouging, middlemen, and a series of elusive money games in need of a serious shake-up. Dr. Makary shows how so much of health care spending goes to things that have nothing to do with health and what you can do about it. Dr. Makary challenges the medical establishment to remember medicine's noble heritage of caring for people when they are vulnerable.

_The Price We Pay_ offers a roadmap for everyday Americans and business leaders to get a better deal on their health care, and profiles the disruptors who are innovating medical care. The movement to restore medicine to its mission, Makary argues, is alive and well--a mission that can rebuild the public trust and save our country from the crushing cost of health care.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Clean: The New Science of Skin*



  






*Named a Best Book of 2020 by NPR and Vanity Fair

One of Smithsonian's Ten Best Science Books of 2020

“A searching and vital explication of germ theory, social norms, and what the modern era is really doing to our bodies and our psyches.” —Vanity Fair

A preventative medicine physician and staff writer for The Atlantic explains the surprising and unintended effects of our hygiene practices in this informative and entertaining introduction to the new science of skin microbes and probiotics.*

Keeping skin healthy is a booming industry, and yet it seems like almost no one agrees on what actually works. Confusing messages from health authorities and ineffective treatments have left many people desperate for reliable solutions. An enormous alternative industry is filling the void, selling products that are often of questionable safety and totally unknown effectiveness.

In _Clean_, doctor and journalist James Hamblin explores how we got here, examining the science and culture of how we care for our skin today. He talks to dermatologists, microbiologists, allergists, immunologists, aestheticians, bar-soap enthusiasts, venture capitalists, Amish people, theologians, and straight-up scam artists, trying to figure out what it really means to be clean. He even experiments with giving up showers entirely, and discovers that he is not alone.

Along the way, he realizes that most of our standards of cleanliness are less related to health than most people think. A major part of the picture has been missing: a little-known ecosystem known as the skin microbiome—the trillions of microbes that live on our skin and in our pores. These microbes are not dangerous; they’re more like an outer layer of skin that no one knew we had, and they influence everything from acne, eczema, and dry skin, to how we smell. The new goal of skin care will be to cultivate a healthy biome—and to embrace the meaning of “clean” in the natural sense. This can mean doing much less, saving time, money, energy, water, and plastic bottles in the process.

Lucid, accessible, and deeply researched, _Clean_ explores the ongoing, radical change in the way we think about our skin, introducing readers to the emerging science that will be at the forefront of health and wellness conversations in coming years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zulu Kings and their Armies*



  






Covering nearly one hundred years of Zulu military history, this book focuses on the creation, maintenance, development, tactics and ultimate destruction of the Zulu army. It studies the armies, weapons and tactics under the rule of the five Zulu kings from Shaka to Dinizulu. The rule of each of the five kings is examined in terms of their relationships with the army and how they raised regiments to expand their influence in the region. All the major battles and campaigns are discussed with reference to the development of the weapons and tactics of the army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Jew of Treblinka: A Memoir*



  






*From one of the lone survivors of the Treblinka concentration camp comes a devastating memoir of the Holocaust in the tradition of Primo Levi’s Survival in Auschwitz.*

Why did some live while so many others perished? Tiny children, old men, beautiful girls—in the gas chambers of Treblinka, all were equal. A central cog in the wheel of Adolf Hitler’s Final Solution, the fires of Treblinka were kept burning night and day.

Chil Rajchman was twenty-eight when he arrived at Treblinka in 1942. At the extermination camp, he was forced to work as a “barber,” shaving the heads of victims, and a “dentist,” pulling gold teeth from corpses. But he escaped eleven months later and survived to tell the shocking and heartbreaking tale of his experience—and of those who didn’t make it out alive.

Elie Wiesel calls _The Last Jew of Treblinka_ “an important, heart-rending contribution to our search for truth.” Poignant and powerful, this memoir provides the only survivors’ record of the horrifying Polish extermination camp. Originally written in Yiddish in 1945, without hope or agenda other than to bear witness, Rajchman’s story shows that remembering is sometimes the bravest and most painful act of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Survivors Club: The True Story of a Very Young Prisoner of Auschwitz*



  






*A New York Times bestseller*

“Both moving and memorable, combining the emotional resolve of a memoir with the rhythm of a novel.” —_New York Times Book Review_

In 1945, in a now-famous piece of World War II archival footage, four-year-old Michael Bornstein was filmed by Soviet soldiers as he was carried out of Auschwitz in his grandmother’s arms. _Survivors Club_ tells the unforgettable story of how a father’s courageous wit, a mother’s fierce love, and one perfectly timed illness saved his life, and how others in his family from Zarki, Poland, dodged death at the hands of the Nazis time and again with incredible deftness. Working from his own recollections as well as extensive interviews with relatives and survivors who knew the family, Michael relates his inspirational Holocaust survival story with the help of his daughter, Debbie Bornstein Holinstat. Shocking, heartbreaking, and ultimately uplifting, this narrative nonfiction offers an indelible depiction of what happened to one Polish village in the wake of the German invasion in 1939.

This thoroughly-researched and documented book can be worked into multiple aspects of the common core curriculum.

*A New York City Public Library Notable Best Book for Teens*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*"The Good War": An Oral History of World War II *



  






*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize: “The richest and most powerful single document of the American experience in World War II” (The Boston Globe).*

“_The Good War_” is a testament not only to the experience of war but to the extraordinary skill of Studs Terkel as an interviewer and oral historian. From a pipe fitter’s apprentice at Pearl Harbor to a crew member of the flight that dropped the atomic bomb on Nagasaki, his subjects are open and unrelenting in their analyses of themselves and their experiences, producing what _People_ magazine has called “a splendid epic history” of WWII. With this volume Terkel expanded his scope to the global and the historical, and the result is a masterpiece of oral history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ultimate Bushcraft Survival Manual: 272 Wilderness Skills (Outdoor Life) *



  






*The ultimate guide to living in the wild from finding shelter and food to knowing the many uses for antlers, mud, animal fat and more.*

Imagine being dropped in the woods with little more than a knife, your wits, and the shirt on your back. You’d need more than luck to survive. You’d need the knowledge and skills covered in _Ultimate Bushcraft Survival Manual_.

In this book, survival expert Tim MacWelch examines how primitive cultures around the world and throughout history have made their own shelter, weapons, tools, and more. He also shares clever, MacGuyver-style ideas for repurposing anything you might find in your pockets or pack. Whether your goal is to test yourself against nature, be prepared for any catastrophe, or learn more about traditional survival techniques, this is the book for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dire (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book *



  






*Just as Detective David Wolf and his new girlfriend get started, so does the killing. The Kindle Bestselling series continues with an edge of your seat mystery thriller that will keep you riveted until the final sentence. * 

When a man careens off the road into the frigid waters of the Chautauqua River, Chief Detective David Wolf risks his own life to bring the man to shore. News of Wolf’s bravery travels fast through the burgeoning ski town of Rocky Points, Colorado, and before long he’s pulled into the political grinder, where candidates are eager to exploit Wolf’s character for their own gain. Injured as well in the process, it seems his heroic deed was some cruel twist of fate, that is, until he meets Lauren Coulter, a new girl in town and a nurse at the local hospital. 

Lauren is smart, beautiful, and just Wolf’s type. The connection between them is there. But just as they get started, so does the killing. And as bodies start emerging, so do the secrets from Lauren’s troubled past. 

Has fate steered Wolf to the wrong woman? Or is someone more devious behind the wheel? Lives will depend on how fast Wolf can come up with the answer, and this time, living with failure will prove to be something much worse than death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Chase (Fox and O'Hare Series, Book 2)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Janet Evanovich and Lee Goldberg, bestselling authors of The Heist, return in this action-packed, exciting adventure featuring master con artist Nicolas Fox and die-hard FBI agent Kate O’Hare. And this time around, things go from hot to nuclear when government secrets are on the line.
*
Internationally renowned thief and con artist Nicolas Fox is famous for running elaborate and daring scams. His greatest con of all: convincing the FBI to team him up with the only person who has ever caught him, and the only woman to ever capture his attention, Special Agent Kate O’Hare. Together they’ll go undercover to swindle and catch the world’s most wanted—and untouchable—criminals.

Their newest target is Carter Grove, a former White House chief of staff and the ruthless leader of a private security agency. Grove has stolen a rare Chinese artifact from the Smithsonian, a crime that will torpedo U.S. relations with China if it ever becomes public. Nick and Kate must work under the radar—and against the clock—to devise a plan to steal the piece back. Confronting Grove’s elite assassins, Nick and Kate rely on the skills of their ragtag crew, including a flamboyant actor, a Geek Squad techie, and a band of AARP-card-carrying mercenaries led by none other than Kate’s dad.

A daring heist and a deadly chase lead Nick and Kate from Washington, D.C., to Shanghai, from the highlands of Scotland to the underbelly of Montreal. But it’ll take more than death threats, trained henchmen, sleepless nights, and the fate of a dynasty’s priceless heirloom to outsmart Fox and O’Hare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Island: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

What's happening on this island will make your blood run cold*

Matt Royal never has to look far for excitement. Excitement—and sometimes trouble—has a way of finding him first. But for this fun-loving lawyer turned beach bum, things are about to get serious. Dead serious.

When his ex-wife asks for help in tracking down her stepdaughter, last seen in Matt's hometown of Longboat Key, Matt agrees to do a little searching. But what looks like the case of one missing girl turns out to be something much bigger—and much more dangerous.

Enlisting the aid of his buddies Jock Algren and Logan Hamilton, Matt launches a full-speed-ahead search that leads from Longboat Key to Key West to an ominous strip of land called Blood Island.

But this is no island paradise. Blood Island is home base to a cult of religious zealots. And they're making devastating plans that could change the world forever.

Bullets fly, and as the clock ticks down, it will be up to Matt to make sure that what happens on Blood Island stays on Blood Island.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Collateral Damage: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Four murders and a love affair—and all on the serenely beautiful island of Longboat Key*

The quiet beauty of Longboat Key is shattered when a young groom is shot to death on the beach the day after his wedding. His father is an old army buddy of Matt Royal, and Matt tries to soften the anguish of his friend by finding his son's murderer. Matt's search takes on added complexity when there appears to be a link between this murder and three seemingly unrelated murders that occurred on board a dinner cruise on Sarasota Bay the same day.

Fortunately for Matt, his old buddies, Logan Hamilton and Jock Algren, show up to cover his back and to help investigate. But this case rekindles haunting events of Matt's past and incites a web of doubt, deception, and even suspicion, among the closest of friends.

When Longboat Key detective Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan joins the investigation, Matt loses a little focus as he drifts toward more than just a professional relationship. Will this distraction cost lives when they encounter a shady and very dangerous cabal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Alibi (The Archy McNally Series Book 11) *



  






*Murder puts Lawrence Sanders’s Palm Beach PI in the prime suspect spotlight in the series “effortlessly written to be effortlessly enjoyed” (The Boston Globe).* Hired to retrieve a client’s kiss-and-tell-all diary from her blackmailing ex-lover, Archy McNally doesn’t expect the mission to go awry. He makes the exchange easily enough, but as the Palm Beach private investigator returns to his sports car, he’s knocked out cold. When he wakes up, the diary is gone. Except it wasn’t a diary McNally was playing go-between to collect. It was the Holy Grail of lost literature—the original manuscript of Truman Capote’s_Answered Prayers_. McNally will need some divine intervention of his own when he becomes the prime suspect in a homicide investigation headed by vampy, green-eyed blonde Georgia O’Hara. With everyone trying to seize the Capote opus, it’s up to McNally to write off a killer who’s waiting to close the book on him—permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 7th Victim (The Karen Vail Series, Book 1)*



  






*Introducing FBI profiler Karen Vail, who crosses paths with a Virginia serial killer in the first in the bestselling series.*

Special Agent Karen Vail “is a knockout, tough and brilliant” (Tess Gerritsen). As lead profiler for the FBI, Vail is spearheading the task force investigation into a serial killer known as “Dead Eyes,” who’s been terrorizing Fairfax County, Virginia.

What separates this psychopath from the others is a peculiar savagery, and an intimate knowledge of the FBI’s detailed strategy of pursuit. What separates Vail from her peers is a life that has made her hard and uncompromising. Recently divorced from an abusive husband, and in the throes of an ugly custody battle, she’s also helpless against her mother’s struggle with Alzheimer’s. But little by little, as Vail’s personal baggage begins to consume her, the investigation threatens to derail.

Now she’s weighing her last hope on a controversial profile. It suggests that the one key to solving the case lies with the seventh victim. But that key will also unlock secrets that could destroy Vail’s career, and expose a truth that even she might not be strong enough to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Natalie Wood: The Complete Biography*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The definitive biography of a vulnerable and talented actress, now with explosive new chapters and insider details of her tragic death, the cover-ups, and the reopened investigation.*

*An ID Book Club Selection • “Impressive, disturbing, and revelatory.”—Variety*

Natalie Wood has been hailed alongside Marilyn Monroe and Elizabeth Taylor as one of the top three female movie stars in film history. We watched her mature on the movie screen before our eyes in classics such as _Miracle on 34th Street, Rebel Without a Cause, Splendor in the Grass_, and _West Side Story_. But the story of what she endured, of what her life was like when the doors of the soundstages closed, had long been obscured.

Based on years of astonishing research, _Natalie Wood_ (previously published as _Natasha_) raises the curtain on Wood’s turbulent life. Award-winning author Suzanne Finstad conducted nearly four hundred interviews with Natalie Wood’s family, close friends, legendary costars, lovers, film crews, and virtually everyone connected to her death. Through these firsthand accounts, Finstad reconstructs a life of emotional abuse and exploitation, of unimaginable fame, great loneliness, and loss. She reveals painful truths in Wood’s complex relationships with James Dean, Frank Sinatra, Warren Beatty, and, of course, Robert Wagner.

Thirty years after Natalie Wood’s death, the L.A. Sheriff’s Department reopened the investigation into her drowning using Finstad’s groundbreaking research and chilling, hour-by-hour timeline of that tumultuous weekend as evidence. Within a year, the L.A. Coroner changed Natalie Wood’s death certificate from “Accidental Drowning” to “Drowning and Other Undetermined Factors.” In 2018, the Los Angeles Sheriff’s Department officially named Wagner a “Person of Interest” in Wood’s death.

In this updated edition, Finstad will share her explosive findings from the last two decades. With her unprecedented access to the LASD’s “Murder Book,” ignored by the original investigators, and new witnesses who have never spoken publicly, Finstad uncovers what really happened to Natalie Wood on that fateful boating trip in 1981 with Wagner and Christopher Walken. She expands on intimate details from Wood’s unpublished memoir, which affirms her fear of drowning and the betrayal by Wagner that shattered their first marriage.

Finstad tells this heartbreaking story with sensitivity and grace, revealing a complex and conflicting mix of fragility and strength in a woman who was swept along by forces few could have resisted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Women of Courage*



  






In this unforgettable, award-winning book, New York Times bestselling author Margaret Truman profiles twelve remarkable women, some famous, others little known. They range from a United States senator to a Native American to a first lady. Most wore bonnets and long skirts; few had college degrees; and only a handful stepped into a voting booth. But these women spoke the same language as their sisters today. Truman's look into the past pays tribute to the courage of American women from the Revolution to the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*"Too Much for Human Endurance": The George Spangler Farm Hospitals and the Battle of Gettysburg *



  






*The stories of the doctors, nurses and patients at the Union Army’s hospital in Gettysburg come to life in this unique Civil War history.*

Those who toiled and suffered at the Army of the Potomac’s XI Corps hospital at the George Spangler Farm in Gettysburg have long since departed. But Ronald D. Kirkwood, a journalist and George Spangler Farm expert, shares their stories—many of which have never been told before—in this gripping and scholarly narrative.

Using a wealth of firsthand accounts, Kirkwood re-creates the XI Corps hospital complex and its people—especially George and Elizabeth Spangler, whose farm was nearly destroyed in the fateful summer of 1863. A host of notables make appearances, including Union officers George G. Meade, Henry J. Hunt, Edward E. Cross, Francis Barlow, Francis Mahler, Freeman McGilvery, and Samuel K. Zook. Pvt. George Nixon III, great-grandfather of President Richard M. Nixon, would die there, as would Confederate Gen. Lewis A. Armistead, who fell mortally wounded at the height of Pickett’s Charge. 

Kirkwood presents the most complete lists ever published of the dead, wounded, and surgeons at the Spanglers’ XI Corps hospital, and breaks new ground with stories of the First Division, II Corps hospital at the Spanglers’ Granite Schoolhouse. He also examines the strategic importance of the property itself, which was used as a staging area to get artillery and infantry to the embattled front line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Special Forces Vehicles: 1940 to the Present Day (Images of War)*



  






"What is the ideal vehicle for special forces operations, for dangerous missions performed by small units of highly trained troops often working in enemy territory, behind enemy lines? And which vehicles have the worlds armies selected, adapted and developed since modern special forces established themselves as a key arm of the military during the Second World War? Pat Ware, in this authoritative and highly illustrated book, uses all his expert knowledge of the history of military vehicles to show the fascinating variety of machinery that has been used, from converted Jeeps and Land Rovers to a bizarre collection of even more remarkable, sometimes purpose-built strike vehicles the Scorpion, Cobra and Supacat Jackal, the LRDG Chevrolet, the Mechem, the Pinzgauer and the Warrior among them. As well as describing the anatomy of the typical special forces vehicle, with particular reference to the iconic SAS Jeeps and the Land Rover 'Pink Panther', he illustrates all of the known special forces vehicles, giving technical data, including information on power units and transmission, type of weapons, auxiliary equipment, armored protection, speed and mobility, and weight. He also explains the nature of special forces and describes their historic origins, with emphasis on units such as the LRDG, the SAS and Popski's Private army during the Second World War, and he looks at modern special forces and their role. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Undersea Warrior: The World War II Story of "Mush" Morton and the USS Wahoo *



  






*No man above or below the waves was as admired--or feared--as this determined naval commander...*

Among submariners in World War II, Dudley "Mush" Morton stood out as a warrior without peer. At the helm of the USS _Wahoo_ he completely changed the way the sea war was fought in the Pacific. He would relentlessly attack the Japanese at every opportunity, going through his supply of torpedoes in record time on every patrol. In only nine months, he racked up an astounding list of achievements, including being the first American skipper to wipe out an entire enemy convoy single-handedly.

Here, for the first time, is the life and legend of a heroic, dynamic, and ultimately divisive submarine commander who fought the war on his own terms, and refused to do so any other way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Eleven: The Forgotten Story of Black American Soldiers Brutally Massacred in World War II*



  






*Nearly forgotten by history, this is the story of the Wereth Eleven, African-American soldiers who fought courageously for freedom in WWII—only to be ruthlessly executed by Nazi troops during the Battle of the Bulge.
*
Their story was almost forgotten by history. Now known as the Wereth Eleven, these brave African-American soldiers left their homes to join the Allied effort on the front lines of WWII. As members of the 333rd Field Artillery Battalion, they provided crucial fire support at the Siege of Bastogne. Among the few who managed to escape the Nazi’s devastating Ardennes Offensive, they found refuge in the small village of Wereth, Belgium. A farmer and supporter of the Allies took the exhausted and half-starved men into his home. When Nazi authorities learned of their whereabouts, they did not take the soldiers prisoner, but subjected them to torture and execution in a nearby field.

Despite their bravery and sacrifice, these eleven soldiers were omitted from the final Congressional War Crimes report of 1949. For seventy years, their files—marked secret—gathered dust in the National Archive. But in 1994, at the site of their execution, a memorial was dedicated to the Wereth Eleven and all African-American soldiers who fought in Europe.

Drawing on firsthand interviews with family members and fellow soldiers, _The Lost Eleven_ tells the complete story of these nearly forgotten soldiers, their valor in battle and their tragic end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Over The Side: Black Marines of WWII*



  






Over The Side: Black Marines of WWII is a story of men who not only overcame the challenge of the Marine Corps and war, but perils of racism as well. Their saga began at Montford Point in North Carolina, where combat units were forged that served in the Marines’ gallant amphibious assault campaigns of World War II’s Pacific Theater. From bloody beaches and treacherous jungles of battlegrounds at Saipan, Tinian, Guam, Peleliu, Iwo Jima and Okinawa they earned the valor of United States Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vietnam Diary: A Memoir for my Posterity *



  






"Greetings from the President." I had just been drafted into the US Army. It was the last thing I expected, and it was certainly not what my parents or fiancee wanted to hear. Enclosed in these pages are my personal experiences from a tour served in Vietnam during the war. This book is written in my own words, a diary for my family and posterity. I hope this recounting will help them comprehend the great sacrifices made by brave soldiers in wartime, sacrifices that protect freedoms we tend to take for granted. This is my true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Redeployment *



  






*“One of the best debuts of the year.” —Portland Oregonian

Winner of the 2014 National Book Award for Fiction · Winner of the John Leonard First Book Prize · Selected as one of the best books of the year by The New York Times Book Review, Time, Newsweek, The Washington Post Book World, Amazon, and more* 

Phil Klay's_ Redeployment _takes readers to the frontlines of the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, asking us to understand what happened there, and what happened to the soldiers who returned. Interwoven with themes of brutality and faith, guilt and fear, helplessness and survival, the characters in these stories struggle to make meaning out of chaos.

In "Redeployment", a soldier who has had to shoot dogs because they were eating human corpses must learn what it is like to return to domestic life in suburbia, surrounded by people "who have no idea where Fallujah is, where three members of your platoon died." In "After Action Report", a Lance Corporal seeks expiation for a killing he didn't commit, in order that his best friend will be unburdened. A Morturary Affairs Marine tells about his experiences collecting remains—of U.S. and Iraqi soldiers both. A chaplain sees his understanding of Christianity, and his ability to provide solace through religion, tested by the actions of a ferocious Colonel. And in the darkly comic "Money as a Weapons System", a young Foreign Service Officer is given the absurd task of helping Iraqis improve their lives by teaching them to play baseball. These stories reveal the intricate combination of monotony, bureaucracy, comradeship and violence that make up a soldier's daily life at war, and the isolation, remorse, and despair that can accompany a soldier's homecoming.

_Redeployment_ is poised to become a classic in the tradition of war writing. Across nations and continents, Klay sets in devastating relief the two worlds a soldier inhabits: one of extremes and one of loss. Written with a hard-eyed realism and stunning emotional depth, this work marks Phil Klay as one of the most talented new voices of his generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Can't sleep, side effect of medication, so...

Currently $1.

*Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors (A Duck & Cover Adventure Book 1)*



  






*The post-apocalyptic world isn't that bad.*

Sure, there are mutants. But, for the people of New Hope, daily life isn't so much a struggle of finding food or medicine as it is trying to find a new shortstop for their kickball team. This makes it difficult for a post-apocalyptic warrior to find work. Thankfully, an army full of killers is making its way to the peaceful town and plans to raze it to the ground. Only a fully trained post-apocalyptic nomadic warrior can stop them.

Two have offered their services. One is invited to help. The other is sent to roam the wasteland. Did the townspeople make the right decision? Will they be saved? Did they find a shortstop? What's with all the bears?

Find out in Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors, the first book in the Duck and Cover Adventures.

*It's the end of the world as you've never known it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pursuit of the Apocalypse (A Duck & Cover Adventure Book 3)*



  






*There’s a bounty hunter to catch, an army to shake and a biker gang full of dentists hot on his tail.*

The bounty hunter Mr. Christopher has kidnapped Erica and The Librarian and his dog, Chewy are desperate to get her back.

Willie and Coy like money and they are after The Librarian to collect the price on his head. Hawk and his gang of wasteland raiders are after Willie and Coy for a breach of contact.

In the powerful city of Alasis, a movement is growing and the people consider The Librarian a hero. Lord Invictus wants the movement stopped and has sent the fearsome and mysterious Skinners to finish what Mr. Christopher started.

In the middle of it all is a city where the citizens prize freedom and equality above all other things, or else.

And, of course, there are bears.

*It’s the end of the world as you've never known it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starship Grifters (A Rex Nihilo Adventure) *



  






*“My favorite read this year. A hilarious space adventure. Hard book to put down.” —Hugh Howey, author of Wool*

A space-faring ne’er-do-well with more bravado than brains, Rex Nihilo plies the known universe in a tireless quest for his own personal gain. But when he fleeces a wealthy weapons dealer in a high-stakes poker game, he ends up winning a worthless planet…and owing an outstanding debt more vast than space itself!

The only way for Rex to escape a lifetime of torture on the prison world Gulagatraz is to score a big payday by pulling off his biggest scam. But getting mixed up in the struggle between the tyrannical Malarchian Empire and the plucky rebels of the Revolting Front—and trying to double-cross them both—may be his biggest mistake. Luckily for Rex, his frustrated but faithful robot sidekick has the cyber-smarts to deal with buxom bounty hunters, pudgy princesses, overbearing overlords, and interstellar evangelists…while still keeping Rex’s martini glass filled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Aye, Robot (A Rex Nihilo Adventure) (Starship Grifters Universe Book 3)*



  






*The Newest Name in Piracy Starts with Arrrrr*

Rex Nihilo, interstellar con man… and space pirate?

When space grifter Rex Nihilo hijacks a cargo freighter on a whim, he decides that he and his long-suffering robot sidekick Sasha have found their calling as space pirates. But when the ship's cargo turns out to be a cryogenically frozen religious fanatic who holds the secret to a vast galactic conspiracy, Rex and Sasha find themselves on the run from _real_ pirates--as well as agents of the oppressive Malarchy, crazy space cultists and the trigger-happy goons of the Ursa Minor mafia.

If Rex is going to get out of this jam alive, he might just have to save the galaxy... again.

Aye, Robot is a sequel to Starship Grifters, but it’s not like it’s going to make any more sense if you read that book first, so you should probably just buy this book now while you’re thinking about it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wrath of Cons (A Rex Nihilo Adventure) (Starship Grifters Universe Book 4) *



  






Interstellar con man Rex Nihilo and his long-suffering robot sidekick Sasha are back, and they're neck-deep in their most outrageous scam yet: selling black market planets!

Terraforming uninhabitable planets and selling them to criminals right under the nose of the repressive interstellar Malarchy is good work if you can get it, but there's a price: as the pair's profits soar, they find themselves on the run from... well, pretty much everybody. With the Malarchy breathing down their necks, the malevolent cult known as the Sp'ossels hot on their heels, and the Ursa Minor Mafia out for their cut, Rex and Sasha hop from planet to planet, with nothing but their wits and a motley crew of loyal friends to keep them alive.

But when their antics draw the attention of an ancient intelligence determined to wipe humanity from the galaxy, they put their moneymaking plans on hold--and team up with their biggest rival--to save the galaxy once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cozy Power!: 12 SUPER "First-in-Series" Cozy Mysteries (full books!)*



  






*Discover your new favorite authors!*

TWELVE First in Series COZY MYSTERIES by a dozen bestselling authors all in one pack!


Save while you enjoy nearly 2,000 pages of clean puzzlers with charming characters and amateur sleuths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kiwi Cozy Collection: Ten New Zealand Set Cozy Mysteries*



  






*From adorable adoptable kittens to ghosts that go bump in the night!*

A collection of ten cozy mysteries set in New Zealand featuring kittens, coffee, ghosts, antiques, bees, murder, and mystery.

This bumper cozy mystery collection contains all volumes in the following series:

*Charity Shop Haunted Mysteries Books 1-3
Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe Books 1-4
Honeybee Cozy Mysteries Books 1-3*

Whether you're snuggling on the sofa or sunning yourself by the pool, these stories will provide light entertainment for hours of puzzling fun.

Although stuffed full of clues and dotted with red herrings, these tales are free of the following ingredients: No Gore, No Swearing, and No Graphic Scenes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 12*



  






*Two ex-friends. One dead body. The beach town of Eden Bay will never be the same again.*

*A fast-paced cozy mystery series from USA Today Bestselling Author Stacey Alabaster*

Claire is an up-and-coming movie exec who inherited her grandma’s book store in the quiet beach community of Eden Bay. Alyson is a surf-bum who embraces the small-town, beach lifestyle. When a surfer is killed, the two ex-best friends are pulled together to solve the murder. With one killer behind bars, more soon follow. Can their rekindled friendship handle more murders or will it tear them, and Eden Bay, apart?

This _Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ contains all twelve books in the Hang Ten Australian Cozy Mystery series, a fast-paced series with an authentic Australian flair. If you like quirky characters and unexpected twists, you're going to love the Alyson and Claire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Granny Vigilante Boxed Set: Books 1 - 3 (Granny Vigilante Cozy Mystery Boxed Set) *



  






*An eccentric old lady with a dark past. A self-deprecating detective thrust into the spotlight. Criminals beware!*

*A cozy mystery boxed set from International Bestselling Author Susan Harper*

Fran spent her younger days making bad guys pay for their sins. At 79, those days are long behind her. But then she rents a room to an awkward young man who just happens to be an up-and-coming detective in the Toronto Police Service. Suddenly, Fran finds herself thrust back into the world of crime and punishment. And she loves it. Can Toronto survive now that Fran is back to her old vigilante ways?

This _Granny Vigilante Boxed Set_ contains the first three books in the dark, comedic Granny Vigilante Cozy Mystery series. If you like stories where the criminals get what’s coming to them, you’re going to enjoy watching the Granny Vigilante in action.

Stories Included: _Back in the Game_, _Going Rogue_, and _Dark Web of Lies_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Granny Vigilante Boxed Set: Books 4 - 6 (Granny Vigilante Cozy Mystery Boxed Set Book 2)*



  






*It’s hard to escape your past, especially when there’s a serial killer in it.*

*A cozy mystery boxed set from International Bestselling Author Susan Harper*

Fran has inserted herself into the criminal scene in Toronto and is having the time of her life. Some of her new colleagues, not so much? Ronnie is dealing with a new chief of police, Solomon is threatened by a killer from his past, and Debronco just wants to talk to his dead friend again. Things in Toronto are definitely on the weird side. Oh, and then there are the murders. Can they pull together and put more criminals behind bars?

This _Granny Vigilante Boxed Set_ contains books four, five, and six in the dark, comedic Granny Vigilante Cozy Mystery series. If you like stories where the criminals get what’s coming to them, you’re going to enjoy watching the Granny Vigilante in action.

Stories Included: _Milk and Serial_, _Crate and Peril_, and _Glazed and Confused_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Becky Tibbs: A Medium's Mystery Series, Books 1-5: A Cozy Ghost Mystery series *



  






*In this five-book cozy mystery boxed-set, Becky Tibbs sees ghosts... and she is not afraid to help them!*
For the second boxed-set that includes books six through ten, look for this ASIN: B08W4MRXJ2

Join Becky as she solves many mysteries in this light, clean, airy, and informative series.

*Fans of the television series Ghost Whisperer, The Dead Files, and Medium will enjoy this series.

Cozy mystery? Check.
Ghosts? Check.
Ghost Animals? Check.
Amateur Sleuth? Check.*

Becky has the gift the same as her brother and sister. The only difference is that her siblings don’t want anything to do with their paranormal abilities and they’ll do anything in their power to drown out those disembodied souls who plead for help.

Award-winning author, Chariss K. Walker, has combined the first five books in Becky Tibbs: A North Carolina Medium's Mystery Series in one download for your reading convenience.
This book includes:
•A Medium's Birthday Surprise #1
•A Medium's Thanksgiving Table #2
•A Medium's Christmas Gift #3
•A Medium's Valentine's Day Delight #4
•A Medium's Easter Epiphany #5
You can find the rest of the books in this series on the series page: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KY3SLGG


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Night of the Soul: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 3)*

Book 1 is currently free here.

Book 2 is currently free here.



  






*Vigilante heiress Gia Santella has finally put her dark past behind her.*

Unfortunately, the past isn't done with her yet.

Under the sultry Mediterranean skies, Gia thinks that she’s finally escaped the dark cloud that has hovered over her most of her life.

But she is wrong.

When tragedy strikes and she is left reeling, she is thirsty for vengeance. But in her efforts to see revenge and justice, she stumbles across a complex Sicilian underworld and
finds herself face-to-face with a tangled web of deep dark secrets that threaten to destroy everything she ever believed was true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Black Widow: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 4) *



  






*A Mediterranean cruise. A fascinating new friend. An assassin playing a deadly game of revenge.*


Vigilante heiress Gia Santella has everything that money can buy.

It’s what she can’t buy—love, companionship, friendship—that eludes her.

When Gia is forced to take a luxury cruise, she sets aside her vigilante ways. As she enjoys exotic lands and foods, a new friendship gives her hope that she might be able to lead a normal life like everybody else.

But like everything else in her life has done, her new friendship soon takes a deadly turn.

It’s up to Gia to do what she does best—hunt for a killer to exact justice for those unable to do so themselves. With her new friendship on the line—and maybe her own life—Gia sets out to avenge the innocent once more.

But this time, her desire for vendetta may be her undoing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Day of the Dead: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 5)*



  






*Named one of Barnes & Noble's 20 Favorite Indie Books of 2018*

*For fans of Patricia Cornwell and Mark Dawson: Introducing an exciting new series from bestselling thriller writer Kristi Belcamino!*

They are the forgotten girls. The lost ones with haunted eyes wandering the gritty streets of San Francisco. Gia Santella, long experienced in fighting her own demons — is drawn into a battle for the girl's very lives. The vigilante heiress soon discovers that much more than bad choices are to blame for the girls’ circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Border Line: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 6) *



  






*VENDETTA IS NOT A CHOICE... IT"S HER DESTINY…*

Gia Santella has settled into domestic life with a vengeance. The days of drinking too much, driving too fast, and going home with an assortment of cute boys have come to a screeching halt.

But then her world is upended when a little girl escaping a brutal life in Guatemala is thrust into her life. Gia finds herself fighting against her most ruthless enemy yet—a deadly and vicious force whose powerful reach extends across continents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blessed are the Dead: A Gabriella Giovanni Mystery (Gabriella Giovanni Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Nominated for a Macavity Award for Best First Mystery Novel and an Anthony Award for Best First Novel, BLESSED ARE THE DEAD, the first book in the Gabriella Giovanni Mystery Series, was inspired by Kristi Belcamino's dealings on the crime beat with a serial killer. <

BOOK #1 in this SIX book series

To catch a killer, one reporter must risk it all ... San Francisco Bay Area newspaper reporter Gabriella Giovanni spends her days on the crime beat, flitting in and out of other people's nightmares, yet walking away unscathed.

When a little girl disappears on the way to the school bus stop, her quest for justice and a front-page story leads her to a convicted kidnapper, Jack Dean Johnson, who reels her in with promises to reveal his exploits as a serial killer.

But Gabriella's passion for her job quickly spirals into obsession when she begins to suspect the kidnapper may have ties to her own dark past: her sister's murder.

Risking her life, her job, and everything she holds dear, Gabriella embarks on a quest to find answers and stop a deranged murderer before he strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blessed are the Meek: A Gabriella Giovanni Mystery (Gabriella Giovanni Mysteries Book 2) *



  






A rash of high-profile murders all point to Giovanni's boyfriend, Detective Sean Donovan, when investigators uncover a single link in the deaths: Annalisa Cruz.

A decade ago, Cruz seduced Donovan away from a life as a monk, and though their relationship soured long ago ... her passion for him has not.

As the investigation continues, it becomes increasingly clear that any man who gets involved with Cruz soon ends up dead, including a dot-com millionaire, the mayor of San Francisco, and a police officer. Donovan, the only man to have dated Cruz and survived, is arrested for the murders and dubbed a jealous ex, leaving Gabriella scrambling to find the real killer without ending up as the next body headed for the morgue.

Gabriella's search ultimately unearths a dark secret that Donovan had intended to take to the grave. Faced with the knowledge of this terrible truth, Gabriella must tie the past and present together to clear Donovan's name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blessed are Those Who Weep: A Gabriella Giovanni Mystery (Gabriella Giovanni Mysteries Book 3) *



  






San Francisco Bay Area newspaper crime reporter Gabriella Giovanni stumbles onto a horrific crime scene with only one survivor--a baby girl found crawling between the dead bodies of her family members. 

Reeling from the slaughter, Gabriella clings to the infant. When Social Services pries the little girl from her arms, the enormity of the tragedy hits home. Diving deep into a case that brings her buried past to the forefront, Gabriella is determined to hunt down the killer who left this helpless baby an orphan.

But one by one the clues all lead to a dead end, and Gabriella's obsession with finding justice pulls her into a dark, tortuous spiral that is set to destroy everything she loves ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blessed are Those Who Mourn: A Gabriella Giovanni Mystery (Gabriella Giovanni Mysteries Book 4) *



  






San Francisco Bay Area newspaper crime reporter Gabriella Giovanni has finally got it all together: a devoted and loving boyfriend, Detective Sean Donovan; a beautiful little girl with him; and her dream job as the cops' reporter for the Bay Herald. 

But her success has been hard-won and has left her with debilitating paranoia. When a string of young co-eds starts to show up dead with suspicious Biblical verses left on their bodies--the same verses that the man she suspects kidnapped and murdered her sister twenty years ago had sent to her--she begins to question if the killer is trying to send her a message. 

It is not until evil strikes Gabriella's own family that her worst fears are confirmed. As the clock begins to tick, every passing hour means the difference between life and death to those Gabriella loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ascent Into Hell: Mount Everest*



  






There is but one aim: the summit, the summit of Mount Everest.

What starts with a trouble-free trek into the Nepalese highlands explodes into a gripping tale of hardship, peril, and adversity. Pushed beyond their physical and mental limits, climbers drop by the wayside. Their primal instincts for survival battle with their dogged resolve to drag themselves to the top of the world. But the focus remains: battle to the summit, and if successful, somehow get back down again.

White plunges the reader into a land of subzero temperatures, asphyxiating air, and ever increasing danger. Base Camp and the Himalayan world above it come to life in this riveting, true novel. The inner workings of an Everest expedition team and what it takes to climb the world's highest mountain are laid bare. Some return from the death zone injured. Some do not return at all.

Success and failure vie for supremacy throughout.

This personal, day-by-day chronicle takes the reader along every step of an Everest climb. A must for climbing enthusiasts, lovers of adventure, and extreme sport junkies; the closing chapters will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Goblin Emperor *



  






*A vividly imagined fantasy of court intrigue and dark magics in a steampunk-inflected world, by a brilliant young talent*

The youngest, half-goblin son of the Emperor has lived his entire life in exile, distant from the Imperial Court and the deadly intrigue that suffuses it. But when his father and three sons in line for the throne are killed in an "accident," he has no choice but to take his place as the only surviving rightful heir.

Entirely unschooled in the art of court politics, he has no friends, no advisors, and the sure knowledge that whoever assassinated his father and brothers could make an attempt on his life at any moment.

Surrounded by sycophants eager to curry favor with the naïve new emperor, and overwhelmed by the burdens of his new life, he can trust nobody. Amid the swirl of plots to depose him, offers of arranged marriages, and the specter of the unknown conspirators who lurk in the shadows, he must quickly adjust to life as the Goblin Emperor. All the while, he is alone, and trying to find even a single friend . . . and hoping for the possibility of romance, yet also vigilant against the unseen enemies that threaten him, lest he lose his throne–or his life.

Katherine Addison's _The Goblin Emperor _is an exciting fantasy novel, set against the pageantry and color of a fascinating, unique world, is a memorable debut for a great new talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Raven Tower *



  






*SHORTLISTED FOR THE 2020 WORLD FANTASY AWARD
Gods meddle in the fates of men, men play with the fates of gods, and a pretender must be cast down from the throne in this masterful first fantasy novel from Ann Leckie, *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author and winner of the Hugo, Nebula, and Arthur C. Clarke Awards.

"Absolutely wonderful. . .utterly brilliant." -- The New York Times Book Review*

For centuries, the kingdom of Iraden has been protected by the god known as the Raven.

He watches over his territory from atop a tower in the powerful port of Vastai. His will is enacted through the Raven's Lease, a human ruler chosen by the god himself. His magic is sustained by the blood sacrifice that every Lease must offer. And under the Raven's watch, the city flourishes.

But the Raven's tower holds a secret. Its foundations conceal a dark history that has been waiting to reveal itself. . .and to set in motion a chain of events that could destroy Iraden forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*EDIT*



  






*#1 AMAZON INTERNATIONAL BEST SELLER * An accomplished geneticist, known for trailblazing work with a gene editing technology known as CRISPR, is found dead at his desk in his South Florida home by apparent suicide. His jugular vein punctured with a foot-long T-rex claw. However, the claw is not a fossilized one. A simple note signed by the scientist reads, "I'm sorry."

A team of researchers and park rangers is hastily and quietly assembled to find out what it is he's apologized for, suspecting he has unleashed a genetically altered animal atrocity into the wild. Unsure of exactly what to look for, the expedition sets out into the Everglades in a desperate search of what they fear might be a living predator not seen on Earth for millions of years.

What they find is even worse--The entire Everglades has been transformed into an illicit breeding ground for the living, breathing results of unauthorized genetic tampering with extinct predators.

Will the harried band of park rangers and scientists be able to contain the most outlandish bio-threat the world has ever seen? Or will the terrifying genetic EDITs made by the rogue scientist prove too ferocious to contain?

"Michael Crichton meets Matthew Reilly in this action-packed creature thriller!" ~ USA Today Bestseller David Wood, author of Primordial


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mutation (A Unit 51 Novel) *



  






*IT LIVES.*
In a research hangar in Virginia, a Unit 51 team studies an ancient but long-dormant virus that can transform human physiology—and turn it into _something else_. . .

*IT MUTATES.*
In the Amazon rainforest, a newly evolving life form known as Subject Z acquires the ability to think conceptually, build elaborate traps, create new carriers—_and spawn a new race _. . .

*IT SPREADS.*
In Mexico and Turkey, the men and women of Unit 51 race to uncover a global link between the mutations: a connection as ancient as the oldest tombs on earth—and as alien and unknowable as the universe itself. But time is running out. The infected are growing in number. _And the nightmare is going viral _.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Written Off (A Mysterious Detective Mystery Book 1)*



  






*The line between reality and fiction starts to blur as crime-author-turned-sleuth Duffy Madison chases a serial killer targeting mystery writers*

Rachel Goldman writes mysteries in which Duffy Madison, consultant to the county prosecutor's office, helps find missing persons. Rachel is busy finishing up her next book, when a man calls out of the blue asking for help in a missing persons case. The caller's name? Duffy Madison.

Is this real or has she lost her mind? She doesn't have much time to find out because a serial killer is on the loose, kidnapping and murdering mystery authors. And Rachel may just be the next target.

Full of uncanny intrigue and witty humor, E. J. Copperman's imaginative series debut _Written Off_ is sure to be a favorite amongst Copperman's many fans new and old.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Faceless Killers: A Mystery (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A #1 international bestseller: This “exquisite novel of mesmerizing depth” launched the acclaimed Wallander Mysteries and BBC series starring Kenneth Branagh (Los Angeles Times).*

Early one morning, a small-town farmer discovers that his neighbors have been victims of a brutal attack during the night: An old man has been bludgeoned to death, and his tortured wife lies dying before the farmer’s eyes. The only clue is the single word she utters before she dies: “foreign.”

In charge of the investigation is Inspector Kurt Wallander, a local detective whose personal life is in a shambles. His family is falling apart, he’s gaining weight, and he drinks too much and sleeps too little. Tenacious and levelheaded in his sleuthing, he and his colleagues must contend with a wave of violent xenophobia as they search for the killers.

Winner of the Sweden’s Best Mystery Award and the first installment in the series that inspired the PBS program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh, _Faceless Killers_ is a razor-sharp, stylishly dark police procedural with searing social commentary that reaches beyond its genre to produce “a superior novel—and a harbinger of great things to come” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fallen Out: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 1)*



  






When Jesse McDermitt leaves the Marine Corps, he has no idea what he will do for the rest of his life. He only knows he doesn't want to spend the coming winter anywhere cold. His greatest skill is killing people from up to a mile away and he knows there aren't many job opportunities in the civilian world for that.

Jesse also knows his way around boats and has an old friend living free and easy in the Florida Keys. Being an experienced diver and angler, he immediately heads south toward Key West and the end of the road.

With a single comment, a waitress in a waterfront restaurant in north Key Largo shakes loose a long dormant dream and Jesse runs with it. With the help of friends, new and old, he buys just the right boat to live on and soon starts a part time charter business. Everything is going smoothly, until a Carolina girl and a hurricane hit him at the same time.

Danger lurks in the sleepy little town of Marathon, in the middle of the Florida Keys, as well as in the swamps of the Everglades. But danger doesn't expect to run into a man like Jesse. A man who will not only respond swiftly in facing it, but with a vengeance unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Girl in 6E (A Deanna Madden Novel Book 1) *



  







*Enter a world equal parts Dexter and 50 Shades in this first, award winning erotic thriller from A.R. Torre!*

My life is simple, as long as I follow the rules.
1. Don't leave the apartment. 2. Never let anyone in. 3. Don't kill anyone.
I've obeyed these rules for three years. But rules were made to be broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Do Not Disturb (A Deanna Madden Novel Book 2) *



  






*Equal parts Dexter and 50 Shades, this is the eagerly awaited follow-up to the award winning erotic thriller, The Girl in 6E, by A.R. Torre.*

1. Don't leave the apartment. 2. Never let anyone in. 3. Don't kill anyone.
The rules were simple and I broke them. Now I must face the consequences. Everyone else must face me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Museum of Desire: An Alex Delaware Novel 35 *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Psychologist Alex Delaware and detective Milo Sturgis struggle to make sense of a seemingly inexplicable massacre in this electrifying psychological thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling master of suspense.*

LAPD Lieutenant Milo Sturgis has solved a lot of murder cases. On many of them—the ones he calls “different”—he taps the brain of brilliant psychologist Dr. Alex Delaware. But neither Alex nor Milo are prepared for what they find on an early morning call to a deserted mansion in Bel Air. This one’s beyond different. This is predation, premeditation, and cruelty on a whole new level.

Four people have been slaughtered and left displayed bizarrely and horrifically in a stretch limousine. Confounding the investigation, none of the victims seems to have any connection to any other, and a variety of methods have been used to dispatch them. As Alex and Milo make their way through blind alleys and mazes baited with misdirection, they encounter a crime so vicious that it stretches the definitions of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Silent Partner: An Alex Delaware Novel 4 *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
*
At a party for a controversial Los Angeles sex therapist, Alex Delaware encounters a face from his own past—Sharon Ransom, an exquisite, alluring lover who left him abruptly more than a decade earlier. Sharon now hints that she desperately needs help, but Alex evades her. The next day she is dead, an apparent suicide.

*“A complex and haunting story of tangled personalities, deeply buried family secrets, and of violence lying thinly under the surface . . . hits the reader right between the eyes.”—Los Angeles Times Book Review*

Driven by guilt and sadness, Alex plunges into the maze of Sharon’s life—a journey that will take him through the pleasure palaces of California’s ultrarich, into the alleyways of the mind, where childhood terrors still hold sway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Commander (Titus Black Thriller series Book 3) *



  






*Titus Black doesn’t like playing games, especially when it comes to terrorists. *

When three U.S. emissaries are murdered in broad daylight in Jordan by an assassin known as The Ghost, black ops specialist Titus Black teams up with Christina Shields to track down the killer in a mission that grows more dangerous with each new clue. As they navigate the shadowy world of the Middle East in an effort to finish their operation, they learn of a secret that puts them on a collision course with a madman bent on bringing America to its knees.

With nothing left to lose, Titus Black must face his new nemesis with no margin for error.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blowback (Titus Black Thriller series Book 5) *



  






*The deadliest bombs don’t tick … they just explode.*

When an asset at an Iranian nuclear facility gets left behind in a massive exodus of Mossad agents from Iran, Black gets tasked with extracting her. But the simple assignment opens up a world of questions for Black and the Firestorm team, leading down a path to a deadly conspiracy.

Black and his partner Christina Shields must criss-cross the globe searching for answers in a high-stakes game. And when the answers they seek put them deeper into harm’s way, they must catch a mysterious mastermind before he kills thousands of people and jeopardizes the tenuous underpinnings of world peace.

If you like Tom Clancy’s *Jack Ryan*, Vince Flynn’s *Mitch Rapp*, Robert Ludlum’s *Jason Bourne* or Stephen Hunter’s *Bob Lee Swagger*, you’ll love Titus Black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEGACY, Book 6: Laughing Matter*



  






*CLOWN LIVES MATTER.
Yours does not.*

Kwame Afoyalan is no ordinary man. He is ***** MAGIS*: a new, superior species. Haters, be warned: if you don’t believe that “_**** Magis Lives Matter,_” you’re a racist, you’re a fascist — and you’re next in line for execution!

After fleeing from the dictator of Bughanum, his African homeland, Professor Kwame came to Barklee College. The school’s gullible, radical students quickly fell in love with his philosophy of “Weak Power,” where destroying ‘weaker races’ is the assignment…and destroying the country is extra credit!

With an legion of clowns rallying behind Kwame’s every word, will Stone and Freya be able to save an imperiled nation — or will Kwame’s orange-haired army have the last laugh?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEGACY, Book 7: 100 Proof*



  






*LIVE. LOVE. KILL.*

Forget nukes! North Korea is about to get rocked as Chiun, Master of Sinanju, takes Stone and Dale to Pyongyang for a history lesson that they — and North Korea — will never forget!

With Stone away, it’s up to Ben and Freya to investigate the mysterious Gordons Initiative, only to face off with a sexy, indestructible android hellbent on destroying NASA!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Korea's Place in the Sun: A Modern History (Updated Edition) *



  






Korea has endured a "fractured, shattered twentieth century," and this updated edition brings Bruce Cumings's leading history of the modern era into the present. The small country, overshadowed in the imperial era, crammed against great powers during the Cold War, and divided and decimated by the Korean War, has recently seen the first real hints of reunification. But positive movements forward are tempered by frustrating steps backward. In the late 1990s South Korea survived its most severe economic crisis since the Korean War, forcing a successful restructuring of its political economy. Suffering through floods, droughts, and a famine that cost the lives of millions of people, North Korea has been labeled part of an "axis of evil" by the George W. Bush administration and has renewed its nuclear threats. On both sides Korea seems poised to continue its fractured existence on into the new century, with potential ramifications for the rest of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A History of France *



  






*An “engaging, enthusiastic, sympathetic, funny” journey through French history from the New York Times–bestselling author of Absolute Monarchs (The Wall Street Journal).*

Beginning with Julius Caesar’s conquest of Gaul in the first century BC, this study of French history comprises a cast of legendary characters―Charlemagne, Louis XIV, Napoleon, Joan of Arc, and Marie Antoinette, to name a few―as John Julius Norwich chronicles France’s often violent, always fascinating history. From the French Revolution―after which neither France nor the world would be the same again―to the storming of the Bastille, from the Vichy regime and the Resistance to the end of the Second World War, _A History of France_ is packed with heroes and villains, battles and rebellion—written with both an expert command of detail and a lively appreciation for the subject matter by this “true master of narrative history” (Simon Sebag Montefiore).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Air War in the Pacific (Annotated): The Journal of General George Kenney, Commander of the Fifth U.S. Air Force*



  






_Air War in the Pacific_ details the development and ultimate supremacy of the US Air Force during World War 2. Written from the perspective of General George C. Kenney, the man in charge, the book is a candid insider’s account of how America turned the tables on the Japanese in the Pacific through a combination of strategy, tactics, and superior air technology.

An entertaining read, as well as an important historical document, _Air War in the Pacific_ features a cast of larger-than-life personalities know to WW2 buffs, from brilliant tactician ‘Big Chief’ General Douglas MacArthur to eccentric hotshot pilot Paul ‘Pappy’ Gunn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Saga of Pappy Gunn*



  






*“This is the story of an extraordinary character. He was one of the great heroes of the Southwest Pacific in World War II, a mechanical genius, and one of the finest storytellers I have ever known.”*


Four-star General Kenney pays tribute to a remarkable man in this biography.

Colonel Paul Irvin (“Pappy”) Gunn was a fearless fighter who demonstrated his qualities of leadership.

To the youngsters fresh from the training fields and untried in air combat he was an example, an inspiration, a confidence builder, and an invaluable man to have around.

As well as a brilliant pilot, Pappy was also a formidable aviation engineer. If any piece of equipment from the airplane itself to any of its hundreds of accessories failed to work, the universal answer was “Pappy can fix it,” and Pappy could and did.

Kenney's book uncovers the remarkable life of Pappy Gunn and his exploits through the Second World War, explaining why many generals, admirals and soldiers acknowledged that he was one of aviation's great pioneers.

‘Pappy Gunn is a loving tribute by the youngest son of one of the United States’ greatest heroes, one that highlights the humanity of a man who was a legend in his own time.’ — _HistoryNet_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dick Bong: Ace of Aces *



  






*Richard “Dick” Bong was one of the most decorated American fighter pilots.

Between December 27, 1942, and December 17, 1944, he shot down forty Japanese aircraft.*

This achievement meant that he was the U.S.A.’s top flying ace through the course of the Second World War.

George C. Kenney, commanding officer of the Fourth Air Force, knew Bong well and his biography of the young hero brings Bong’s short career in the air force to life.

One of Kenney and Bong’s first encounters had been when Bong had been cited and temporarily grounded for looping the Golden Gate bridge, flying at low level down Market Street in San Francisco, and blowing the clothes off an Oakland woman’s clothesline. Kenney reprimanded him saying ““there is no need for me to tell you again that this is a serious matter. If you didn’t want to loop around that bridge or fly down Market Street I wouldn’t have you in my Air Force, but you are not going to do it any more and I mean what I say.”

Yet, Kenney was also aware of Bong’s flying skill and although he might have been a bit of a daredevil he acknowledged that for the U. S. Air Force to pose a serious threat to the Japanese “We needed kids like this lad.”

_Dick Bong: America's Ace of Aces_ is a remarkable book that uncovers the short, but fascinating, career of America’s greatest fighter pilot. It is full of brilliant insights provided by Kenney who was able to watch this young man develop before his life was cruelly cut short testing a jet aircraft shortly before the war ended.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operations Pastorius: Eight Nazi Spies Against America *



  






*Operation Pastorius*, originally published in 1959 as _Eight Spies Against America,_ recounts the World War II story of the landing by submarine of eight Nazi spies on beaches on Long Island and Florida, equipped with explosives and a large amount of U.S. dollars. Their mission was to disrupt and destroy vital war manufacturing plants located in the Tennessee Valley and elsewhere in the United States. The book's author, and leader of the group that landed in New York, George J. Dasch, provides a first-hand account of his life, the training for the operation in Germany, and his subsequent capture, trial, and years-long, unsuccessful (and somewhat delusional) fight to clear his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Came To Kill The Story of Eight Nazi Saboteurs in America*



  






*They Came to Kill*, first published in 1961, is the fascinating World War II story of the U-boat landings of eight Nazi spies on beaches on Long Island and in Florida in June 1942, equipped with explosives and a large amount of U.S. money. Their mission, known as _Operation Pastorius,_ was to disrupt and destroy vital war manufacturing plants and railways in the Tennessee Valley and elsewhere in the United States. The men were quickly rounded up by the F.B.I., in part due to the voluntary surrender of one of the group’s leaders, George Dasch. Following their arrest, the men were tried before a specially created military tribunal; all eight were found guilty and initially sentenced to death. Six of the men were executed in the electric chair, while President Roosevelt reduced the sentences of two of the men due to their turning themselves in to authorities. Included are 8 pages of illustrations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying in Walking Out: Memories of War and Escape *



  






Edward Sniders'' experiences of World War Two make compelling reading. As a Mosquito pilot, he led a charmed life until his luck ran out in dramatic fashion.'


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*West of Hue: Down the Yellow Brick Road *



  






This book is the recollections of a guy that had very little interest in the military. His infantry training eventually leads him to the elite Recon platoon in the 101st Airborne Division's 2/502 Infantry Regiment "Strike Force" Battalion. Soon he is involved in brutal combat that leaves many of his comrades dead or wounded. He faces bunkers and machine guns and ends up within touching distance of North Vietnamese soldiers. All eyes were on the Cambodian invasion and Kent State. The big battles were going on west of Hue in the area of operations of the Screaming Eagles. Thirty infantry grunts died taking hills 714 and 882 on the road to the A Shau valley. Nobody knew, and nobody cared about their heroism. They fought only for each other.
He then finds out that going home was harder than going to Nam. Years later he finally had to confront the past. This is a story of a military veteran's reconciliation with life, and triumph over the painful memories from the hills west of Hue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Texas Star: The Last American Battles of the Vietnam War: April - September, 1970*



  






VIETNAMIZATION:
By April of 1970, President Nixon's program of 'Vietnamization' was well under way. More than 60,000 U.S. troops had already been shipped home and more were scheduled to be withdrawn by the end of 1970. An intensive training program was under way in an attempt to turn the Army of South Vietnam (known as the ARVN) into a self-sufficient fighting force capable of holding its own against the increasingly aggressive North Vietnamese Army troops (NVA) flooding into South Vietnam.

I CORPS TACTICAL ZONE:
The five northern-most provinces of South Vietnam formed the I Corps Tactical Zone (pronounced 'Eye-Core'). With the withdrawal of the 3rd Marine Division in early 1970, the famous 101st Airborne Division was given sole responsibility for operations in the I CTZ. The NVA were pouring into Quang Tri and Thua Thien Provinces from Laos and the 101st, equipped with hundreds of helicopters, was tasked with preventing the NVA from attacking the population centers along the South Vietnamese coast.

OPERATION TEXAS STAR
This operation, the last offensive operation by an American unit in Vietnam, was given to the 101st Airborne. All other American forces in Vietnam had been relegated to a defensive posture. Accordingly, the 1st and 3rd brigades of the division were moved into the interior of I Corps in an effort to disrupt the build-up of the NVA 304B and 324B Division's in the infamous A Shau Valley and in the jungle-covered mountains west of the Song Bo River and all the way to the Laotian border. From April through August, 1970, units of the 101st aggressively went after the 324B Division in the jungles of Quang Tri and Thua Thien provinces. Casualties were heavy on both sides, but the operation ended on September 1st with the 324B Division being forced to withdraw back into Laos to re-fit and re-arm. The 101st Airborne had bought vital time for the ARVN forces to finish their training and move into their new role of aggressive action against the NVA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Surprised at Being Alive: An Accidental Helicopter Pilot in Vietnam and Beyond *



  






*From flying with the Screaming Eagles in Vietnam to serving with the Marines and the Royal Navy, this memoir recounts the life of a career military pilot.*

Sometimes it just isn’t your day. Whether your helicopter comes apart in flight due to equipment failure, or another aircraft runs into you in midair, or an enemy gunner lands his rounds in exactly the right spot to take you out of the sky. That’s why, after twenty-four years and more than five thousand flight hours with four armed services, Maj. Robert Curtis was surprised to still be alive when he passed his retirement physical.

His flying career began in the thick of the war, flying Chinooks over Vietnam with the 101st Airborne. From there, Curtis continued to serve with the National Guard while attending college. By then, flying had become an addiction for Curtis, so he continued on with the Marine Corps and Royal Navy. Over the next seventeen years, he would fly off US and British ships from Egypt to Norway and all points in between.

Curtis flew eight different helicopters—the wooden-bladed OH-13E, through the Chinook, SeaKnight, and SeaKing—in war and peace around the world. During that time, many of his friends died in crashes, both in combat and in accidents. But some combination of skill, luck, and superstition saw him through.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Am Soldier of Fortune: Dancing with Devils *



  






*The founder of Soldier of Fortune magazine tells his own story, from Green Beret to trailblazing combat zone journalist.*

In 1975, former Green Beret Robert K. Brown found his true calling as the publisher of an upstart magazine called _Soldier of Fortune_. Brown pushed the bounds of journalism with his untamed brand of reporting—a camera in one hand, a gun in the other. He quickly established a worldwide community as his notorious magazine drew the avid attention of action-seekers across the globe.

Brown and his combat journalists embedded themselves with anti-Communist guerillas and freedom fighters, often training and fighting alongside the groups they reported on. Brown himself accompanied teams to work and fight with the Rhodesians; the Afghans during the Afghan-Russo war; Christian Phalange in Lebanon; ethnic minority Karens in Burma; the ethnic tribes fighting the Communist government of Laos; the army of El Salvador; and the armed forces of struggling Croatia. Brown also sent medical teams to Burma, Guatemala, the Dominican Republic, Afghanistan, Bosnia, El Salvador. and Nicaragua, as well as Peru after a devastating earthquake.

In _I Am Soldier of Fortune_, the exploits of Brown and his veteran teams are revealed for the first time in all their gonzo glory, even as the US military, public, and polite diplomatic society sometimes shunned their endeavors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Hitler's Last Plot: The 139 VIP Hostages Selected for Death in the Final Days of World War II*



  






*Revealed for the first time: how the SS rounded up the Nazis' most prominent prisoners to serve as human shields for Hitler in the last days of World War II
*
In April 1945, as Germany faced defeat, Hitler planned to round up the Third Reich's most valuable prisoners and send them to his "Alpine Fortress," where he and the SS would keep the hostages as they made a last stand against the Allies. The prisoners included European presidents, prime ministers, generals, British secret agents, and German anti-Nazi clerics, celebrities, and officers who had aided the July 1944 bomb plot against Hitler--and the prisoners' families. Orders were given to the SS: if the German military situation deteriorated, the prisoners were to be executed--all 139 of them.

So began a tense, deadly drama. As some prisoners plotted escape, others prepared for the inevitable, and their SS guards grew increasingly volatile, drunk, and trigger-happy as defeat loomed. As a dramatic confrontation between the SS and the Wehrmacht threatened the hostages caught in the middle, the US Army launched a frantic rescue bid to save the hostages before the axe fell.

Drawing on previously unpublished and overlooked sources, _Hitler's Last Plot _is the first full account of this astounding and shocking story, from the original round-up order to the prisoners' terrifying ordeal and ultimate rescue. Told in a thrilling, page-turning narrative, this is one of World War II's most fascinating episodes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Handley Page Victor: The History & Development of a Classic Jet: The HP80 Prototype & The Mark I *



  






The Handley Page Victor was the longest serving V-Bomber with the RAF. It was conceived in 1945 and after much research and development the Mk 1 entered service in the late 1950s to become part of the UK's nuclear deterrent force. It could fly faster, higher and further than any comparable aircraft of that era. It boasted a unique crescent wing shape and was the most handsome of the three types of V bomber. It was later extensively modified to become the RAF's main tanker aircraft for in-flight refuelling and served in that role from 1965 until 1993. This is the most authoritative reference to the aircraft yet to be published. Commencing with the first design trials and test flights, each chapter includes personnel recollections from pilots and design staff, and is solidly based on official government and company reports, many of which are included. The text explains the introduction and operation once it was in RAF service and explains the various roles that it undertook and the many experiments and trials that took place to perfect the various systems required for these roles. The Mk 2 was a much improved model and many were adapted for tanker duties. All is fully explained with copious diagrams and rarely seen photographs. Lengthy appendices detail Aircraft Accident Reports and other unique information that has never been published.This is the ultimate reference book on this famous and much-loved aircraft.7 Colour Profiles by David Windle, 22 Colour Photographs, 170 Mono Photographs and 66 Diagrams


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forsaken (A Unit 51 Novel Book 2)*



  






*The ancient creature found in Antarctica is only a taste of the terror to come in a thriller that “blends intricate science fiction and visceral horror” (Publishers Weekly).*

At a research station in Antarctica, scientists discovered a strange and ancient organism. They thought they could study it, classify it, control it. The couldn't . . .

Six months ago, a secret paramilitary team called Unit 51 was sent to the station.

They thought the creature was dead, the nightmare was over. It wasn't . . .

In a Mexican temple, archeologists uncover the remains of a half-human hybrid. They believe it is related to the creature in Antarctica, a dark thing of legend that is still alive—and still evolving. They believe it needs a new host to feed, to mutate, to multiply. They're right. And the human race might just be headed for extinction . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 4: Under Siege*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 5: Judgment*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 6: Lost Sky *



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 7: Fury *



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark 8: Revenge*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*And Again: A Novel*



  






*What would you do if you had a second chance at life?*

Hannah, David, Connie, and Linda have been given the second chance of a lifetime—genetically perfect bodies as part of a medically advanced pilot program seeking FDA approval. Their new bodies are exact replicas of their old selves—without the deadly illnesses they suffered from. Even better, their imperfections have been erased. Blemishes, scars, and wrinkles have all disappeared, their bodies are pristine, their vision is impeccable.

Yet the fresh start they’ve been given is anything but perfect. Without their old bodies, their new physical identities have no memories. Hannah, an artistic prodigy, has to relearn how to hold a brush; David, a Congressman, grapples with his old habits; Connie, an actress whose stunning looks are restored after a protracted illness, tries to navigate an industry obsessed with physical beauty; and Linda, who spent eight years paralyzed after a car accident, now struggles to reconnect with a family that seems to have built a new life without her.

As each tries to re-enter their previous lives and relationships, they are faced with the question: how much of who you are rests not just in your mind, but in your heart and your body? In the spirit of _Never Let Me Go _and _The Age of Miracles, And Again _is an exciting debut about identity, second chances, and the courage to start life afresh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rest You Merry (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A Christmas scrooge discovers a murdered librarian in this holiday novel from an Edgar Award finalist known for her “witty, literate, and charming” mysteries (Publishers Weekly).*

Each December, the faculty of Balaclava Agricultural College goes wild with holiday decorations. The entire campus glitters with Christmas lights, save for one dark spot: the home of professor Peter Shandy. But after years of resisting the school’s Illumination festival, Shandy suddenly snaps, installing a million-watt display of flashing lights and blaring music perfectly calculated to drive his neighbors mad. Then the horticulturalist flees town, planning to spend Christmas on a tramp steamer. It’s not long before he feels guilty about his prank and returns home to find his lights extinguished—and a dead librarian in his living room.

Hoping to avoid a scandal, the school’s head asks Shandy, sometimes detective, to investigate the matter quietly. After all, Christmas is big business, and the town needs the cash infusion that typically comes with the Illumination. But as Shandy will soon find out, there’s a dark side to even the whitest of white Christmases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Curse of the Giant Hogweed (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*Chasing a vile English plant, Professor Peter Shandy and his friends go on a most peculiar trip*
The giant hogweed, a creeping menace known for crushing the life out of any plant foolish enough to get in its way, has put the hedgerows and pastures of the English countryside in jeopardy. Fishermen find their streams clogged, young lovers are caught with rashes in embarrassing places, and the English nudist colony has been all but exterminated. Only Peter Shandy, the famed horticulturalist responsible for the world’s finest rutabaga, can save the day. But when Shandy and his colleagues set out to find hogweed samples, they stumble into an unusually mystical adventure. Quite by accident, Shandy trips through a publican’s portal, and finds himself conversing with a giant. Trapped in a land of castles, wizards, and knights, Shandy must use every scrap of his horticultural genius to get back home—lest the hogweed triumph in his absence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something the Cat Dragged In (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*A horticulturist and amateur sleuth roots out an irritating professor’s killer in the Nero Award–winning mystery series.*
An unpleasant man in every respect, university professor Herbert Ungley is exceedingly vain. One morning, his landlady catches her cat coming in with Ungley’s hairpiece between its teeth. It’s clear something has happened to the old grouch, because he would never be caught without his toupee. Ungley is found in the yard behind his social club, with his head bashed in and his baldness plain for the world to see. Although the police are content to call it an accident, sleuthing horticulturalist Peter Shandy is unconvinced, and finds there are too many unanswered questions. How did Ungley come to have such a bulging bank account? Who was Ungley’s long-lost heir, and what did he have to do with the professor’s lost hair? And whose is the second body in the woods? Shandy must answer these questions and more if he’s to find who pulled the rug out from the balding corpse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kinds of Love, Kinds of Death: The First Mitch Tobin Mystery (The Mitchell Tobin Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A mob boss hires an ex-cop to find his mistress’s killer in “the kind of tight lipped, hard mouthed story . . . which Chandler initiated and which Bogart immortalized” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*
Six months ago, Mitchell Tobin lost his career—and with it, his identity. An honest cop drummed out of the force because of one terrible mistake, Tobin has spent six months watching his savings dwindle and his family fall apart. But no matter how badly he needs work, he doesn’t want anything to do with Ernie Rembeck, a crime boss whose mistress has just turned up dead. The killer can only be someone inside the organization, and Rembeck wants him identified. Tobin agrees, under assurances that nothing illegal will be asked of him, but he soon finds that without a badge, right and wrong are nothing but words.
Mitch Tobin is about to take on every heavy in the New York mob scene. He’s finally found a purpose, but his safety is in serious jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder Among Children (The Mitchell Tobin Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*When some West Village hippie kids get mixed up with the mob, the results are murder—and ex-cop Mitch Tobin tries to clean up the mess.*
On the outskirts of Greenwich Village, among a wasteland of warehouses and tenements, a group of young people are opening a coffee shop. They are idealistic, giddy, and beautiful—the picture of 1960s youth—but their optimism cannot last. When a corrupt detective comes around demanding regular bribes, one of the young hippies, Robin Kennely, asks for help from a distant relative, the honest but fallen former cop Mitchell Tobin. When Tobin visits the coffee shop for the first time, he finds Robin in a state of shock, clutching a knife and covered in blood.
Two corpses lie upstairs. It seems impossible that anyone but Robin could have killed them, but for the sake of a group of children whose lives are so much brighter than his own, Tobin attempts to prove otherwise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wax Apple (The Mitchell Tobin Mysteries Book 3) *



  






*At a mental institution, Mitch Tobin searches for a patient with a violent sense of humor*
Mitch Tobin is about to be committed. Since his abrupt dismissal from the NYPD, Tobin’s nerves have been frayed, and if it wasn’t for his work as a private detective, he might well be in need of actual psychiatric care. But during his stay at the Midway, a halfway house for those recovering from mental illness, he’ll only be impersonating a patient while trying to uncover the identity of a particularly dangerous prankster.Four booby traps have been set on the grounds of this stately old institution, each one more dangerous than the last. Tobin has only just checked in when he finds trap number five: a tripwire that sends him tumbling down the stairs, snapping his arm. This prankster is not playing around. Tobin will be lucky to leave the Midway with his life intact; hanging onto his sanity may prove even tougher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Jade in Aries (The Mitchell Tobin Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*A desperate man is trying to find his partner’s killer by means of astrology, and resist as he may, ex-cop Mitch Tobin is destined to help him do it.*
Disgraced ex-cop Mitch Tobin is digging in his basement when he meets Ronald Cornell. A gay man from downtown Brooklyn whose partner was recently murdered, Cornell wants Tobin’s assistance in an investigation that the NYPD has declared hopeless. Tobin sympathizes—he once lost a partner of his own, a fellow cop whose death he was partially responsible for—and asks how he can help. Cornell has a list of six suspects, and all he needs to know about them is where they were born and at what time, so he can make their star charts. Tobin has just met the world’s first astrological detective.
He tries to keep out of Cornell’s harebrained investigation, but the cosmos has other plans. Whoever murdered Cornell’s lover is not through with killing, and Tobin must delve deep into the lives a group of friends even more marginalized than he is in order to keep this hapless astrologer from coming to harm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Lie to Me (The Mitchell Tobin Mysteries Book 5) *



  






*Working night security at a museum, ex-cop Mitchell Tobin finds a naked corpse on display in this crime novel by the Edgar Award–winning author.*
When he first met Linda Campbell, Mitchell Tobin was nothing more to her than the man who had put her husband in jail. It took over a year for them to begin their affair, but once it started, it became intense—lasting right up to the day when Tobin shirked duty to see her, and his partner got killed as a result. Years later, on a penny-ante night security job, Tobin is doing his rounds when Linda comes to ask a favor. Out of prison and hoping to go straight, her husband is having trouble escaping his old cronies. Tobin has just agreed to try to help when they come upon a corpse, lying naked on the floor.
If he’s to do anything for Linda, Tobin will have to keep clear of the murder investigation. But as her husband knew all too well, it takes much more than self-discipline to put a checkered past behind you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wicked Game (Wicked Series Book 1)*



  






*ONE BY ONE, THEY’LL DIE . . .*
Twenty years ago, wild child Jessie Brentwood vanished from St. Elizabeth’s high school. Most in Jessie’s tight circle of friends believed she simply ran away. Few suspected that Jessie was hiding a shocking secret—one that brought her into the crosshairs of a vicious killer . . .
* 
UNTIL THERE’S NO ONE LEFT . . .*
Two decades pass before a body is unearthed on school grounds and Jessie’s old friends reunite to talk. Most are sure that the body is Jessie’s, that the mystery of what happened to her has finally been solved. But soon, Jessie’s friends each begin to die in horrible, freak accidents that defy explanation . . .

*BUT HER . . .*
Becca Sutcliff has been haunted for years by unsettling visions of Jessie, certain her friend met with a grisly end. Now the latest deaths have her rattled. Becca can sense that an evil force is shadowing her too, waiting for just the right moment to strike. She feels like she’s going crazy. Is it all a coincidence—or has Jessie’s killer finally returned to finish what was started all those years ago?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Noble Beginnings: A Jack Noble Thriller*



  






*The CIA created him.
He sacrificed everything for his country.
Now the Agency will stop at nothing to terminate Jack Noble.*

With the world focused on Afghanistan, Jack Noble finds himself on the outskirts of Baghdad, Iraq. A Marine in name only, Jack is on-loan to the CIA. Normally an integral part of the team, he finds that he is nothing more than a security detail in Iraq.

Jack and his partner Bear Logan have a run-in with four CIA special agents over the treatment of an Iraqi family. Within hours Jack and Bear are detained.

All Jack wanted was to finish his enlistment and move on with his life. All he did was intervene and save a family from unwarranted violence at the hands of four CIA agents. But he soon discovers that he did far more than intervene...

*Noble has placed himself dead square in the middle of a conspiracy that reaches the highest levels of the U.S. government.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lover Boy*



  






*"... the book is full of delightful twists and reversals;"
"... as a bit of escapism, it does its job.” – Kirkus Reviews

"Kronwith has written a magnificent, comedic crime caper...
"Author Kronwith creates characters who are riotous, intelligent, and, in their own ways, relatable and often lovable." - BookTrib


A lustful physician and a beautiful detective clash in a comedy caper involving a billionaire’s murder, his stunning widow and an amorous, aging assassin.*

Dr. Joseph Peck, a respected and caring physician, has one vice – he’s addicted to love. And one unusual secret – his best friend since high-school is a retired Mafia Don.

Anna Franklin, stunning, ruthless and intelligent, learns this secret. She also discovers her husband will soon be seeking divorce, relegating her to a prenup pittance instead of billions were he to die – soon.

Anna, seeking the friends’ assistance in arranging this speedy demise, offers both men millions of dollars plus an extra quid pro Joe for the good doctor – sexual romps sufficiently intense to make his recent carnal dry-spell a vague memory. The Don knows but one ex-associate to call upon for the hit – another retiree, known as Lover Boy, who despite being on Social Security, is still quite able to live up to his deadly reputation – and nickname.

Their one obstacle? – Detective Jane Rieger, a beautiful, troubled cop with a checkered past whose love life has also recently turned non-existent. Committed to unraveling the conspiracy, the detective soon realizes that bringing everyone to justice will have the unintended consequence of adding to her growing list of personal woes. Thus, she will face more than one grim, difficult choice.

Lover Boy is a crime caper mixing humor with pathos, filled with quirky characters and often hilarious dialogue – all leading to an unexpected conclusion not soon forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Me the People: One Man's Selfless Quest to Rewrite the Constitution of the United States of America*



  






*The United States Constitution promised a More Perfect Union. It’s a shame no one bothered to write a more perfect Constitution—one that didn’t trigger more than two centuries of arguments about what the darn thing actually says.

Until now. 

Perfection is at hand. A new, improved Constitution is here. And you are holding it.*

But first, some historical context: In the eighteenth century, a lawyer named James Madison gathered his friends in Philadelphia and, over four long months, wrote four short pages: the Constitution of the United States of America. Not bad.

In the nineteenth century, a president named Abraham Lincoln freed an entire people from the flaws in that Constitution by signing the Emancipation Proclamation. Pretty impressive.

And in the twentieth century, a doctor at the Bethesda Naval Hospital delivered a baby—but not just any baby. Because in the twenty-first century, that baby would become a man, that man would become a patriot, and that patriot would rescue a country . . . by single-handedly rewriting that Constitution.

Why? We think of our Constitution as the painstakingly designed blueprint drawn up by, in Thomas Jefferson’s words, an “assembly of demigods” who laid the foundation for the sturdiest republic ever created. The truth is, it was no blueprint at all but an Etch A Sketch, a haphazard series of blunders, shaken clean and redrawn countless times during a summer of petty debates, drunken ramblings, and desperate compromise—as much the product of an “assembly of demigods” as a confederacy of dunces.

No wonder George Washington wished it “had been made more perfect.” No wonder Benjamin Franklin stomached it only “with all its faults.” The Constitution they wrote is a hot mess. For starters, it doesn’t mention slavery, or democracy, or even Facebook; it plays favorites among the states; it has typos, smudges, and misspellings; and its Preamble, its most famous passage, was written by a man with a peg leg. Which, if you think about it, gives our Constitution hardly a leg to stand on.

[Pause for laughter.]

Now stop laughing. Because you hold in your hands no mere book, but the most important document of our time. Its creator, *Daily Show writer* Kevin Bleyer, paid every price, bore every burden, and saved every receipt in his quest to assure the salvation of our nation’s founding charter. He flew to Greece, the birthplace of democracy. He bused to Philly, the home of independence. He went toe-to-toe (face-to-face) with Scalia. He added nightly confabs with James Madison to his daily consultations with Jon Stewart. He tracked down not one but two John Hancocks—to make his version twice as official. He even read the Constitution of the United States.

So prepare yourselves, fellow patriots, for the most significant literary event of the twenty-first, twentieth, nineteenth, and latter part of the eighteenth centuries. Me the People won’t just form a More Perfect Union. It will save America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ultimate Survival Manual: 333 Skills That Will Get You Out Alive (Outdoor Life)*



  






*The Special Forces expert presents the ultimate guide for surviving anything with skills, info and scenarios from natural disasters to armed insurrection.*

In an increasingly unstable world, anticipation and preparation are crucial to your survival chances. Whether you find yourself facing a sudden quarantine, an armed assailant, or a deadly tornado, _The Ultimate Survival Guide_ has you covered. This comprehensive guide is packed with practical tips, crucial skills, devastating scenarios, and real-life survival stories that could help save you and your family in case of an emergency.

A frequent contributor to _Outdoor Life_ magazine, Richard Johnson is a former special forces soldier, EMT, volunteer firefighter, and US Coast Guard instructor. Now he shares his considerable knowledge and experience on the subject of survival whether it’s out in the wild, during a disaster, or in the midst of an urban crisis.

With this guide, you’ll learn how to avoid airborne diseases, clean chemical spills and treat poisoning victims. And you’ll have detailed instructions on things like making your own bow and arrow, harvesting Aspirin from tree bark, generating your own power, and starting a car with a screwdriver.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Soul of an Octopus: A Surprising Exploration into the Wonder of Consciousness*



  






*Finalist for the National Book Award for Nonfiction * New York Times Bestseller * Starred Booklist and Library Journal Editors’ Spring Pick * A Huffington Post Notable Nonfiction Book of the Year * One of the Best Books of the Month on Goodreads * Library Journal Best Sci-Tech Book of the Year * An American Library Association Notable Book of the Year

“Sy Montgomery’s The Soul of an Octopus does for the creature what Helen Macdonald’s H Is for Hawk did for raptors.” —New Statesman, UK

“One of the best science books of the year.” —Science Friday, NPR*

Another _New York Times_ bestseller from the author of _The Good Good Pig_, this “fascinating…touching…informative…entertaining” (_Daily Beast_) book explores the emotional and physical world of the octopus—a surprisingly complex, intelligent, and spirited creature—and the remarkable connections it makes with humans.

In pursuit of the wild, solitary, predatory octopus, popular naturalist Sy Montgomery has practiced true immersion journalism. From New England aquarium tanks to the reefs of French Polynesia and the Gulf of Mexico, she has befriended octopuses with strikingly different personalities—gentle Athena, assertive Octavia, curious Kali, and joyful Karma. Each creature shows her cleverness in myriad ways: escaping enclosures like an orangutan; jetting water to bounce balls; and endlessly tricking companions with multiple “sleights of hand” to get food.

Scientists have only recently accepted the intelligence of dogs, birds, and chimpanzees but now are watching octopuses solve problems and are trying to decipher the meaning of the animal’s color-changing techniques. With her “joyful passion for these intelligent and fascinating creatures” (_Library Journal_ Editors’ Spring Pick), Montgomery chronicles the growing appreciation of this mollusk as she tells a unique love story. By turns funny, entertaining, touching, and profound, _The Soul of an Octopus _reveals what octopuses can teach us about the meeting of two very different minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I, Claudius*



  






*“One of the really remarkable books of our day”—the story of the Roman emperor on which the award-winning BBC TV series was based (The New York Times).*

Once a rather bookish young man with a limp and a stammer, a man who spent most of his time trying to stay away from the danger and risk of the line of ascension, Claudius seemed an unlikely candidate for emperor. Yet, on the death of Caligula, Claudius finds himself next in line for the throne, and must stay alive as well as keep control.

Drawing on the histories of Plutarch, Suetonius, and Tacitus, noted historian and classicist Robert Graves tells the story of the much-maligned Emperor Claudius with both skill and compassion. Weaving important themes throughout about the nature of freedom and safety possible in a monarchy, Graves’s Claudius is both more effective and more tragic than history typically remembers him. A bestselling novel and one of Graves’ most successful, _I, Claudius _has been adapted to television, film, theatre, and audio.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Case Closed: Lee Harvey Oswald and the Assassination of JFK *



  






*Pulitzer Prize Finalist: “By far the most lucid and compelling account . . . of what probably did happen in Dallas—and what almost certainly did not.” —The New York Times Book Review*
The Kennedy assassination has reverberated for five decades, with tales of secret plots, multiple killers, and government cabals often overshadowing the event itself. As Gerald Posner writes, “Fifty years after the assassination, the biggest casualty has been the truth.” In this first-ever digital edition of his classic work, updated with a special comment for the fiftieth anniversary, Posner lays to rest all of the convoluted conspiracy theories—concerning the mafia, a second shooter, and the CIA—that have obscured over the decades what really happened in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963.
Drawing from official sources and dozens of interviews, and filled with powerful historical detail, _Case Closed _is a vivid and straightforward account that stands as one of the most authoritative books on the assassination of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Big History: Examines Our Past, Explains Our Present, Imagines Our Future *



  






*From the formation of the Universe to today, countless major events have changed the course of life on Earth.*

Aligned with the online Big History Project supported by Bill Gates, _Big History_ puts a wide-angle lens on 13.8 billion years of remarkable history and shows you how and why we got where we are today.

With stunning visual timelines and special CGI reconstructions, you can see history's greatest events. Look back to our origins in the stars, explore everything from the birth of the Sun to modern technology, and see what the future holds for humans.

Weaving together multiple disciplines including physics and sociology, and with a foreword by TED speaker Professor David Christian, _Big History_ is a truly unique look at the history of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pleasure and Privilege: Life in France, Naples, and America 1770-1790*



  






"Only those who lived before the Revolution know how sweet life can be," Talleyrand wrote, many years before the event. Those who dip into Olivier Bernier's lively pages will discover just how sweet, how deep the pleasure, how precious the privilege. For he has populated this book with real people and offers real facts about them and their societies, all based on personal letters, memoirs, diaries, and biographies. The result is fascinating history, filled with irony and contradiction.

French culture during the 1770s and 1780s bloomed as it never had before (or never has since), producing the most etiquette-ridden, frivolous, glittering, and useless aristocracy since Louis XVI carried the court off to Versailles a hundred years earlier. Yet this spendthrift culture also produced the beginnings of just about everything "modern" we take for granted - fast communications, fast foods, and mass production, to name only a few.

It was a remarkable era by any standards, giving rise to ideas of liberty that in the end buried the very monarchy that sacrificed to make them a reality in the United States. It was an era that saw the rise of the colony of San Leucio, boasting an elected assembly with nobility, required education, and vaccination - all in the midst of the kingdom of Naples, ruled over by Marie Antoinette's slightly more clever sister and a court as irresponsible and even more disorganized (with candelabra but no plates for dining) than the French model it slavishly aped.

Bernier has given us a marvelously spirited view of those two pivotal decades when modern history began, when royalty and revolution, ironically, joined unwilling and violent hands to usher in a new age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marie Antoinette*



  






". . . [A] behind-the-scenes peek at Versailles . . . and an account of a fraught mother-daughter relationship. . . . [A] graceful guide . . ."
- The New York Times

This fascinating and poignant collection of letters between Marie Antoinette, the doomed dauphine and future queen of France, and her mother, Maria Theresa, archduchess of Austria and queen of Hungary and Bohemia, provide a revealing portrait of the legendary queen's tragic life and the age in which she lived. Beginning in 1770 when the young princess departed for France and ending with Maria Theresa's death in 1780, these intimate letters reveal the hostility the young dauphine encountered at Versailles, her flouting of court etiquette, and her interference in court politics. Maria Theresa offers her daughter constant advice on everything from matters of state to sex. These remarkable letters are superbly translated by Olivier Bernier, an acclaimed expert on eighteenth-century France, who also provides extensive commentary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Crusader: Tank Warfare in the Desert, Tobruk 1941 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *



  






*A 1960s German perspective of the World War II battle in Libya and how the Allied and Axis commanders shaped the course of the action.*

The port city of Tobruk, Libya, was besieged by German and Italian forces in April, 1941. Following an abortive attempt in June, the Allies made a second attempt in late November, when the Eighth Army launched Operation Crusader, aimed at destroying the Axis armored force then advancing. After several inconclusive engagements, the British 7th Armoured Division was defeated by the Afrika Korps at Sidi Rezegh. Erwin Rommel was then forced to withdraw his troops to the defensive line at Gazala, making the operation the first Allied victory over German land forces in World War II.

This account of the tank warfare during Operation Crusader in front of Tobruk in the fall of 1941 examines the roles of commanders in the battles of Operation Crusader, in particular the part of Rommel, who achieved some defensive successes during combat. As well as examining the part of commanders, it discusses the parameters of the battle: the terrain, weather, visibility, logistics, intelligence, and the forces involved. It then narrates the course of the battle, and the result.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Siege of Malta, 1940–42: Rare Photographs from Veterans' Collections (Images of War)*



  






*The story of a Mediterranean island under constant bombardment: “Packed with over 200 photographs, this book is a must for any World War II enthusiast.” —The Sunday Times of Malta*

For nearly two and a half years, from June 1940 until late 1942, Malta was subjected to one Axis air raid after another. The Mediterranean island was effectively beleaguered, reliant for defense on anti-aircraft guns and often-outnumbered fighter aircraft and dependent for survival on naval supply convoys.

The Axis attempted to bomb and starve Malta into submission, attacking ports and military and industrial areas, leading to Malta becoming one of the most heavily bombed areas of the Second World War, with well over three thousand alerts before the end of hostilities. But against the odds, and at heavy cost, Malta was held. Malta was vital to Allied success in North Africa, dominating Axis supply routes to the region. It was a remarkable, intense campaign, a crucial turning point in the Second World War, and one of the Allies’ greatest tactical and strategic victories.

This is an account of that desperate time, as witnessed by those who were there and illustrated with their wartime photographs, together with color images of Malta today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*British Armoured Divisions and Their Commanders, 1939–1945*



  






A total of eleven British armoured divisions were formed during the 1939-1945 war but, as this highly informative book reveals, just eight saw action.In 1940 only 1st Armoured Division faced the German blitzkrieg and it was in the North African desert that armoured divisions came into their own. The terrain was ideal and six such divisions of Eighth Army fought Rommel's Panzers into submission. Three were disbanded prior to the invasion of Sicily and Italy. The campaign from D-Day onwards saw the Guards Armoured, 7th Armoured (the Desert Rats), 11th and Percy Hobart's 79th Armoured Division in the thick of the action.Of particular interest are the men who commanded these elite formations and the way their characters contributed to the outcome of operations. While some, such as Dick McCreery, went onto greater heights, others did not make the grade; the stakes were high. A number, such as 'Pip' Roberts, were just perfectly suited in the role.Written by a leading military historian, this book describes many fascinating aspects of armoured warfare from its uncertain beginnings, through the development of tactics and the evolving tank design. Due to British deficiencies, reliance had to be placed on US Grants and Shermans, with the Comet coming late and the Centurion too late.The combination of gripping historical narrative and well researched fact make this an invaluable and highly readable work on the contribution of British Armoured Divisions to victory in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe Bombers in the Blitz, 1940–1941 (Images of War) *



  






Luftwaffe Bombers in the Blitz will comprise of some 140-150 images of German bomber aircraft during the Blitz of 1940-1941. The images will cover the entirety of the Blitz and will also depict losses across Britain during this period. Each picture will tell its own story, and will be fully captioned with historical detail. Each section will have a short introduction and the images will include those of shot down aircraft, including relatively intact machines, badly damaged/destroyed wreckages, photographs of pilots and other related illustrations. All images are from the author's unique collection of wartime photographs of Luftwaffe losses, collected from a variety of sources across some thirty-five years of research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Veteran Lancs: A Photographic Record of the 35 RAF Lancasters that Each Completed One Hundred Sorties (Images of War)*



  






Aviation historians will know that the Avro Lancaster bomber is the most famous aircraft to have fought with RAF Bomber Command during World War Two. They will know too that, of the 7,366 that were built, over 3,400 were lost on operations and a further 200 plus were destroyed and written-off in crashes. Operational sorties flown totalled more than 156,000, carrying over 600,000 tons of bombs to targets all over Europe. But this came at a terrible cost. With extensive losses on some night operations, occurring when bombers were pitted against a dedicated German night-fighter arm (as well as anti-aircraft fire) it is not surprising, or even incredible, that just 35 Lancasters managed to complete 100 or more sorties during the course of the war. A number of them actually achieved well over one hundred sorties, and a few were tragically lost after reaching this amazing figure.This book covers the history of these 35 incredible Lancasters, featuring many photographs of both aircraft and crew members drawn together in an effort to create a photographic record of these veterans. In addition, there is a section dedicated to many Lancasters that, whilst not achieving this almost magic total, either through eventual loss or the ending of the war, did achieve a large number of operations. Pictures of these have been added so that their achievements, as well as the achievements of the crews who flew in them, can be viewed together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Road to Dunkirk: The British Expeditionary Force and the Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal, 1940*



  






*“A detailed and fascinating account” of a little known WWII showdown in Belgium between the British Expeditionary Force and the German army (Barnsley Chronicle).*

This is an important reassessment of a critical period in the British Expeditionary Force’s fight against the German armies invading France in 1940. On May 25, Lord Gort, the British commander, took the decision to move 5th Division north in order to plug a growing gap in his army’s eastern defenses. Over the next three days the division fought a little-known engagement, the Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal, to hold the Germans at bay while the rest of the BEF retreated toward Dunkirk. 

The book describes the British Army of 1940 and outlines the early stages of the campaign before explaining the context of Gort’s decision and why it was made. Then, using British and German sources, it shows how the British doggedly defended their line against heavy German attacks, and demonstrates that the Expeditionary Force was far more than the badly equipped and undertrained army many historians have represented it as. This fresh look at the campaign also casts new light on other aspects such as the impact of the Luftwaffe and the Dunkirk evacuation itself.

“This book is important for all those interested in the fighting which proceeded the general retreat to and evacuation from Dunkirk. The author has trawled numerous archival sources, which are well cited in this elegantly produced book.” —_Journal of the Society for Army Historical Research_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crushing of Poland (Images of War) *



  






"Hitlers decision to invade Poland in August 1939 triggered the start of the Second World War. It was also the first demonstration of Blitzkrieg tactics the ruthless use of armor, mobile infantry and air support. The brave Polish army, inadequately equipped and inferior in numbers, was overwhelmed by this awesome display of military power as well as being taken by surprise. Official German photographers accompanied the triumphant Nazi forces on their victorious advance which first seized the key part of Danzig and then Warsaw, all within one month. The Crushing of Poland captures the drama and raw aggression of the Campaign in photographs and full captions."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Light Tanks (Images of War)*



  






*This fully illustrated WWII history examines the varieties of German light tanks and their usage throughout the conflict with rare wartime photographs.*

At the outbreak of the Second World War, Hitler’s Wehrmacht led the way in armored warfare as blitzkriegs overwhelmed Poland and North West Europe. The contribution of light tanks such as Panzers I, II and 35(t) was critical.

As the war spread to the Balkans, north Africa and the invasion of Russia, German engineers modified existing light tanks and developed new models. These included tank destroyers such as the Marder III Panzerjäger, SdKfz 138/1 and 139. There were anti-aircraft variants, including the Flakpanzer 38(t), and reconnaissance tanks such as the SdKfz 140/1 and the Aufklarungerspanzer 38(t).

This superbly illustrated book gives a comprehensive overview of the multitude of German light tanks that came into service. With the text and captions providing technical data, the images show this formidable array of fighting vehicles in action across the theatres of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Miracle at the Litza: Hitler's First Defeat on the Eastern Front *



  






*The dramatic story of the Nazis’ 1941 attempt to take Murmansk, including firsthand accounts of the action on the front line.*

In the early summer of 1941, German mountain soldiers under the command of General Eduard Dietl set out from northern Norway up through Finland to the Russian border. Operation Silberfuchs was underway. The northernmost section of the Eastern Front would ensure Hitler supplies of nickel from Finnish mines and bring the strategically important port city of Murmansk under German control. The roadless rocky terrain and extreme weather created major challenges for the German troop movements. Despite this, Dietl’s men made quick gains on his Russian foe, and they came closer to Murmansk. Despite repeated warnings of a German attack, Stalin had failed to mobilize, and the British hesitated to come to the rescue of the Red Army.

But while the weather conditions steadily worsened, the Russians’ resistance increased. Three bloody efforts to force the river Litza were repulsed, and the offensive would develop into a nightmare for the inadequately equipped German soldiers.

In an exciting and authoritative narrative based on previously unpublished material, Alf Reidar Jacobsen describes the heavy fighting that would lead to Hitler’s first defeat on the Eastern Front. With firsthand accounts of the fighting on the front line, this is a dramatic new account of a forgotten but bloody episode of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panzer Killers: Anti-Tank Warfare on the Eastern Front*



  






*Red Army anti-tank gunners offer vivid accounts of their World War II combat experiences.*

From the cold and hunger of the Leningrad front to the clinging mud of the Korsun operation, from the gates of Moscow in 1941 to Vienna and Berlin in 1945, the recollections of these anti-tank gunners cover the vast expanses of the Eastern Front.

The vivid personal narratives selected for this book give a fascinating insight into the firsthand experience of anti-tank warfare seventy-five years ago. Their testimony reveals how lethal, rapid, small-scale actions, gun against tank, were fought, and it shows how such isolated actions determined the outcome of the massive offensives and counter-offensives that characterized the struggle on the Eastern Front. They recall the hazards, confusion, and speed of combat, but they also provide details of the day-to-day routines of campaign life as part of a small, tightly knit team of men whose task was to take on the most feared tank armies of the day.

_Panzer Killers_ is a valuable addition to this series of graphic eyewitness accounts of every aspect of the Red Army’s war on the Eastern Front published by Pen & Sword. It records the contribution of one of the neglected branches of the Soviet armed forces—the anti-tank men who played a vital role in the complex military machine that stemmed the Germans’ advance, then forced them back to Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mussolini's Navy: A Reference Guide to the Regia Marina, 1930–1945*



  






*“A simply magnificent book describing the Italian Navy of the Second World War, profiling all classes of vessels, from battleships . . . [to] submarines.” —Pegasus Archive*

This book is a complete guide to the Regia Marina, the navy with which Italy fought the Second World War. Starting with the historical background, it describes how the navy developed, how it was organized, the facilities that supported it, and the operations it conducted both before and after the armistice in 1943. It also details all its ships, with full technical particulars, plans and photos. Furthermore, there are chapters on special topics like camouflage; uniforms, decorations and insignia; and a “who’s who” of important naval personalities; and the reference value of the book is enhanced by a comprehensive bibliography and guide to sources. The illustration is a noteworthy feature of the book as the author’s collection of naval photographs is one of the best in Italy. He is also a fine draughtsman, and his ship plans and color illustrations are both detailed and accurate, adding a particular appeal for modelmakers. Of all the main combatant navies of this era, the Italian is probably the most poorly represented in English publications, so this comprehensive handbook will be especially welcomed by the naval community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eastern Inferno: The Journals of a German Panzerjäger on the Eastern Front, 1941–43*



  






*“Remarkable personal journals . . revealing the combat experience of the German-Russian War as seldom seen before . . . a harrowing yet poignant story” (Military Times).*

Hans Roth was a member of the anti-tank _panzerjager_ battalion, 299th Infantry Division, attached to the Sixth Army, as the invasion of Russia began. As events transpired, he recorded the tension as the Germans deployed on the Soviet frontier in June 1941. Then, a firestorm broke loose as the Wehrmacht tore across the front, forging into the primitive vastness of the East.

During the Kiev encirclement, Roth’s unit was under constant attack as the Soviets desperately tried to break through the German ring. At one point, after the enemy had finally been beaten, a friend serving with the SS led him to a site—possibly Babi Yar—where he witnessed civilians being massacred. After suffering through a brutal winter against apparently endless Russian reserves, his division went on the offensive again when the Germans drove toward Stalingrad.

In these journals, attacks and counterattacks are described in you-are-there detail. Roth wrote privately, as if to keep himself sane, knowing his honest accounts of the horrors in the East could never pass Wehrmacht censors. When the Soviet counteroffensive of winter 1942 begins, his unit is stationed alongside the Italian 8th Army, and his observations of its collapse, as opposed to the reaction of the German troops sent to stiffen its front, are of special fascination.

Roth’s three journals were discovered many years after his disappearance, tucked away in the home of his brother. After his brother’s death, his family discovered them and sent them to Rosel, Roth’s wife. In time, Rosel handed down the journals to Erika, Roth’s only daughter, who had emigrated to America. Roth was likely working on a fourth journal before he was reported missing in action in July 1944. Although his ultimate fate remains unknown, what he did leave behind, now finally revealed, is an incredible firsthand account of the horrific war the Germans waged in Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Day Rommel Was Stopped: The Battle of Ruweisat Ride, 2 July 1942*



  






*The true story of a forty-eight-hour showdown and the desperate gamble that prevented the Desert Fox from reaching the Suez Canal—and beyond.*

Biographer Sir John Wheeler-Bennett once wrote, “The actual turning of the tide in the Second World War may be accurately determined as the first week of July 1942.” This book argues that the time may be even more exact: about 2100 hours on July 2, 1942, when Erwin Rommel’s tanks withdrew for the first time since the fall of Tobruk on June 20, or, arguably, January 14 at El Agheila.

At dusk the day before, Rommel had broken through the center of the British defenses at El Alamein. His tanks had overwhelmed the gallant defense of the 18th Indian Infantry Brigade in Deir el Shein at the foot of the Ruweisat Ridge. At that moment, and for the next twelve hours, there was no further organized defense between the spearhead of the Afrika Korps and Alexandria. Throughout the next day, only a handful of men and guns stood between Rommel and his prize.

In Cairo, black clouds of smoke from burning files showed that many people believed Rommel would not stop short of the Suez Canal, his stated objective. But on July 3, Rommel called off his attack and ordered his troops to dig in where they stood. The Delta was saved.

Just a few weeks earlier, the 18th Indian Infantry Brigade, which took the brunt of the initial attack, and the guns of the small column known as Robcol that stopped Rommel, had been in northern Iraq. Gen. Auchinleck’s desperate measure, pulling them 1,500 miles from Iraq into the western desert, succeeded—but if Robcol had failed, it is doubtful that Rommel would have stopped at the canal; it does not require much imagination to see his forces threatening to link up with Barbarossa in the Ukraine. This vivid account of the battle of Ruweisat Ridge, the beginning of the battle of Alamein, was written by an officer who was part of Robcol on that fateful day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Omaha Beach: V Corps' Battle for the Normandy Beachhead (Battleground Europe)*



  






*A traveler’s guide to the history of the D-Day landings and points of interest around Omaha Beach in Normandy, featuring planned walking tours.*

As the left most inland flank of the D-Day landings, Sword Beach was thought most likely to receive the first German counterattacks. The British troops selected for the assault had the tasks of securing the beach and advancing on the heavily defended medieval town of Caen. The troops also were determined to link up with British paratroopers and glider units who had landed the night before on special missions and were not equipped to withstand an armored counterattack alone.

Backed up by an impressive array of modified armored vehicles, the veteran 3rd Division, spearheaded by No. 4 Army Commando and 41 Royal Marine Commando, stormed ashore and secured its objectives with moderate casualties. No. 4 Commando also reached the airborne troops before they could be overwhelmed by German armor. However, the British failed to secure the key town of Caen on schedule.

This book guides the reader through the battle for the V Corps beachhead, the fiercest and bloodiest of the landings. Whether you’re interested in World War II history, have a relative who fought that day, or were inspired by _Saving Private Ryan_, this is the book for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Our Chances Were Zero: The Daring Escape by Two German POW's from India in 1942*



  






During World War II the British imprisoned many German and Italian prisoners of war and civilian internees in India. The less co-operative prisoners were kept under harsh conditions in camps in the Himalayan foothills. The author was a German civilian working in India at the outbreak of war and was promptly interned by the British. In 1942 Magener and another prisoner, Heins von Have, finally managed to escape. Getting out of the camp was only the prelude to the difficult task of making their way across the entire Indian sub-continent in an attempt to reach friendly territory. Disguising themselves as British officers, the two Germans made an epic journey across India and through British forces on the Burma frontier in an attempt to link up with advancing Japanese forces. Ironically, the Japanese unit they finally located did not believe their story and they came close to being executed as spies.His grippingly told personal narrative of a German's escape from Allied custody is unique in the annals of prisoner-of-war escape and evasion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Guerrilla: The Forgotten Heroics of Russell W. Volckmann * 



  






*A main selection of the Military Book Club and a selection of the History Book Club*

With his parting words, “I shall return,” General Douglas MacArthur sealed the fate of the last American forces on Bataan. Yet one young Army Captain named Russell Volckmann refused to surrender. He disappeared into the jungles of north Luzon where he raised a Filipino army of more than 22,000 men. For the next three years he led a guerrilla war against the Japanese, killing more than 50,000 enemy soldiers. At the same time he established radio contact with MacArthur’s headquarters in Australia and directed Allied forces to key enemy positions. When General Yamashita finally surrendered, he made his initial overtures not to MacArthur, but to Volckmann.

This book establishes how Volckmann’s leadership was critical to the outcome of the war in the Philippines. His ability to synthesize the realities and potential of guerrilla warfare led to a campaign that rendered Yamashita’s forces incapable of repelling the Allied invasion. Had it not been for Volckmann, the Americans would have gone in “blind” during their counter-invasion, reducing their efforts to a trial-and-error campaign that would undoubtedly have cost more lives, materiel, and potentially stalled the pace of the entire Pacific War.

Second, this book establishes Volckmann as the progenitor of modern counterinsurgency doctrine and the true “Father” of Army Special Forces—a title that history has erroneously awarded to Colonel Aaron Bank of the European Theater of Operations. In 1950, Volckmann wrote two army field manuals: _Operations Against Guerrilla Forces_ and _Organization and Conduct of Guerrilla Warfare_, though today few realize he was their author. Together, they became the US Army’s first handbooks outlining the precepts for both special warfare and counter-guerrilla operations. Taking his argument directly to the army chief of staff, Volckmann outlined the concept for Army Special Forces. At a time when US military doctrine was conventional in outlook, he marketed the ideas of guerrilla warfare as a critical force multiplier for any future conflict, ultimately securing the establishment of the Army’s first special operations unit—the 10th Special Forces Group.

Volckmann himself remains a shadowy figure in modern military history, his name absent from every major biography on MacArthur, and in much of the Army Special Forces literature. Yet as modest, even secretive, as Volckmann was during his career, it is difficult to imagine a man whose heroic initiative had more impact on World War II. This long overdue book not only chronicles the dramatic military exploits of Russell Volckmann, but analyzes how his leadership paved the way for modern special warfare doctrine.

Mike Guardia, currently an officer in the US 1st Armored Division is also author of _Shadow Commander_, about the career of Donald Blackburn, and an upcoming biography of Hal Moore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunk by Stukas, Survived at Salerno: The Memoirs of Captain Tony McCrum RN*



  






Tony McCrum was born in Portsmouth in 1919, the second son of a naval lieutenant and a mother who came from a line of naval officers that stretched back to and beyond Trafalgar. He entered the Naval College at Dartmouth in September 1932 and went on to complete his midshipmans time aboard HMS Royal Oak from 1936 to 1939.In January 1939 he shipped his first stripe to become an Acting Sub Lieutenant and joined HMS Skipjack, a fast fleet minesweeper, as navigator. The ship was initially based at Harwich as part of the 2nd Minesweeping Flotilla. Having worked-up to operational readiness the flotilla moved to their wartime station at Dover. In May 1940 Skipjack arrived off the Dunkirk beaches, one of the first ships to help the evacuation of the British Expeditionary Force. Having made several successful Channel crossings ferrying home troops, the French coast suddenly became even more dangerous as the Luftwaffe presence increased in support of their advancing army which had now reached the area. With a full load of troops aboard, Skipjack was suddenly attacked by ten Stukas and was mortally hit and sunk. Eventually rescue was at hand and McCrum was landed at Ramsgate. 19 of the crew and 294 troops went down with the ship. In June 1940 he was appointed First Lieutenant of HMS Bridlington, a new minesweeper of the same class as Skipjack. In June 1941 he joined HMS Mendip, a Hunt Class destroyer with the task of defending the east coast against e-boat attack. Then came a complete change when he was ordered to HMS Largs to become the Signals Officer in Charge. This was an ex West Indies banana boat that had been converted into a Landing Craft Headquarters Ship. Her task was to carry an admiral and general who would control all the forces in the early days of an assault. In April 1943, Largs arrived in North Africa and began preparations for the Sicily landings. Operation Husky started on 8 July and proved a complete success with a bridgehead being established within hours. The next step was Italy, the Salerno landing. McCrum was again heavily involved with the HQ planning staff and the US Navy and was in charge of the ULTRA operations within the area. Salerno proved to be a much harder battle and was well defended. Having spent eighteen months working in the Mediterranean theatre, and various landings in France, McCrum was ordered home and joined the destroyer HMS Tartar on 15 January 1945 as Staff Signals Officer, 8th Destroyer Flotilla. They were bound for the Far East and the war with Japan and it was there, in Trincomlee harbor that the end of WWII was celebrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Have Their Exits: The Best Selling Escape Memoir of World War Two (Pen & Sword Military Classics)*



  






*The author of Saturday at M.I.9 and former British soldier recounts his escape from Nazi captivity during World War II in this military memoir.*

Wounded and captured at Calais in May 1940, Second Lieutenant Airey Neave wasted little time before attempting to escape. Always a thorn in his captors’ sides, he earned his place in the “escape-proof” Colditz Castle. Undeterred, he had the distinction of being the first British officer to make a “home run,” via Switzerland, Vichy France, and Spain.

Soon back in France working with the French Resistance as a member of M.I.9, rescuing Allied airmen, he found himself playing a leading role saving stranded survivors of 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem.

Neave’s extraordinary memoir continues even after Germany’s surrender. Having arrested the directors of the mighty Krupp empire, he served with the Nuremburg War Crimes Tribunal where he came into personal contact with leading Nazis, gaining a unique insight into their characters and deeds.

If ever there was a great and true story well told, it is _They Have Their Exits_. Reprinted once again it is a fitting memorial to a man of exceptional energy, initiative, and courage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bastogne: Battle of the Bulge (Battleground Europe)*



  






By Christmas 1944, the Allies were on the threshold of victory, having remorselessly rolled the Germans back to the very borders of "The Fatherland". The, the shock of a massive Nazi counter-attack through the Ardennes in the depth of winter threw the Allies into confusion. Bastogne was at the very centre of this dramatic and most dangerous setback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Twilight of the U-Boats*



  






In essence, this is the story of U-223,commanded by Karl-Jrgen Wehter from the time of her commissioning in Kiel in January 1943 through a murderous career to her eventual but dramatic demise in the Mediterranean in March 1944. At the same time, the book covers the declining fortunes of the U-boat arm as a whole from early 1943 when it seemed invincible and seriously threatened the Allies with defeat to the end of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mont Pinçon: Normandy (Battleground Europe)*



  






In late July 1944 the Allies began their breakout from the Normandy beachheads. The Americans in Operation COBRA and the British in Operation BLUECOAT. VIII and XXX British Corps were to seize the dominating ground running north west from Mont Pincon and exploit towards Vire. Mont Pincon is the highest hill in Normandy and is a formidable obstacle as well as magnificent observation post. The Germans saw it as essential to their defensive plans for Normandy. Three armored and three infantry divisions, together with two armored brigades, were hurriedly regrouped for the BLUECOAT advance into the bocage, in which determined German resistance meant that it was 5 August before the 'mountain' itself could be tackled. The Guide outlines the principal actions of BLUECOAT, but concentrates on the key players in the assault on Mont Pincon: 43rd Wessex Division and 8th Armoured Brigade. Contemporary accounts, including personal diaries, as well as more recent personal interviews are also covered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Epsom: VIII British Corps vs 1st SS Panzerkorps (Battleground Europe) *



  






Operation EPSOM was Montgomery's third attempt to take the city of Caen, which was a key British D-Day objective. This book takes us through the actions in vivid detail. Delayed by a storm, the attack, designed to envelop Caen from the west, eventually began at the end of June 1944. The Territorial Army battalions of 15th Scottish Division spearheaded the attacks through the well developed positions of 12th


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Wounded Tiger*



  






*A historical novel based on the true story of the Japanese pilot who led the attack on Pearl Harbor in World War II—and the unlikely turn his life took.*

Fuming with a hatred for Americans and a strong sense of national and racial pride, Mitsuo Fuchida allows an intense passion and determination to lead him through the ranks of the Japanese Navy, and reaches a position he always knew he would achieve.

Jake DeShazer joins the U.S. Army as a bombardier, burning with vengeance after the attack on Pearl Harbor. He spends years as a POW, battling insanity in solitary confinement, until he discovers the secret to change.

The Covells, an American family of missionaries in Japan, flees the country to the Philippines. When they do, the oldest daughter, Peggy, becomes intertwined with someone unexpected, and unknowingly impacts the course of his life forever. Three seemingly unrelated wartime narratives come together in this well-researched, incredibly thorough fictionalized historical account of the attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941. This vivid tale lets you watch the story unfold before, during, and after the attack, and see the true impact of this infamous event in world history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stauffenberg, Symbol of Resistance: The Man Who Almost Killed Hitler*



  






*A biography of the man who lead the secret mission to kill Adolph Hitler and topple the Nazi regime, from an award-winning historian.*

On 20th July 1944, senior officers gathered at the Wolfschanze—the Wolf’s Lair—Hitler’s headquarters in East Prussia. Among them was Colonel Claus Schenk Count von Stauffenberg, chief of staff of the Reserve Army, and he carried a briefcase packed with explosives. This is his story.

Shortly after midday the building was rocked by a massive explosion. Five men were killed, others wounded and the interior of the Wolfschanze was wrecked. Believing that he had killed the German Führer, von Stauffenberg set off for Berlin to initiate Operation Valkyrie—the coup d’etat to overthrow the Nazi regime.

Hitler, of course, did not die that day and Stauffenberg and his coconspirators were rounded up and executed. But what motivated Stauffenberg to attempt such a mission? Was Stauffenberg a traitor or a patriot? After decades of analyzing the sources and eyewitness reports, the renowned historian Wolfgang Venohr revealed the true nature of the man behind the most audacious assassination attempt of the Second World War.

Like many others, Stauffenberg smarted from Germany’s humiliating defeat in 1918 and the punishing terms of the Treaty of Versailles. Indeed, until the late 1930s, Stauffenberg agreed with much of the National Socialist ideology, which sought to reestablish Germany as the most powerful nation in Europe. But, increasingly, he saw his country sliding to defeat yet again at the hands of a leader who has lost his grip on reality. Stauffenberg believed he had no choice but to act . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*With Recce at Arnhem: The Recollections of Trooper Des Evans, a 1st Airborne Division Veteran*



  






Determined to 'do his bit' Des Evans absconded from a reserved occupation and joined the newly formed Reconnaissance Corps. He saw action in North Africa and Italy before being evacuated back to England with pneumonia in early 1944. Fully recovered he volunteered as a wireless operator with 1st Airborne Reconnaissance Squadron and after parachute training joined C Troop before the ill-fated but glorious attempt to seize the Rhine Bridge at Arnhem.Des vividly describes the intense action that followed the drop. Ambushed twice and badly wounded he was made a POW and eventually succeeded in escaping.Fresh first-hand accounts of the bitter fighting at Arnhem are rare indeed and this one is brutally honest, at times shockingly so. Des Evans was born in Liverpool in 1923. Despite being in a Reserve Occupation he finally succeeded in joining the Army. This book covers his wartime service in North Africa, Italy and at Arnhem. Post war he served in Italy, Palestine, Germany and the Suez Canal Zone. Cuckolded by his first wife he was convicted of the manslaughter of her lover. On release from prison he met Betty and they enjoyed nearly 40 years together until dementia necessitated residential care. Betty died in March 2010 and Des followed her three months later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kampfgruppe Peiper: The Race for the Meuse*



  






*“A fast paced story . . . If this is the only book you can buy of the Battle of the Bulge, this is the one to go for. Highly commended.”—Firetrench*

On 16 December 1944 Hitler’s last great offensive commenced, pushing through the difficult terrain of the Ardennes in Belgium. Its objectives were the Meuse bridges and, beyond them, Antwerp. Hitler’s aim was to cut off the northern British and American armies and force them to surrender or retreat. 

At the forefront of the German assault was Kampfgruppe Peiper of the SS Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler Division. It was the most powerful force in the German order of battle. Travelling along roads hardly suitable for cars, let alone Tiger tanks, the kampfgruppe had to cross numerous streams and rivers to reach its objectives. It was delayed by a handful of American combat engineers who blew up bridges, then it was brought to a halt by American reinforcements. As the tide turned, the kampfgruppe fought for its life, holding out for several days in a desperate rearguard action against increasing odds. 

David Cooke and Wayne Evans use contemporary accounts and a wealth of maps and illustrations to tell the story of Kampfgruppe Peiper in unprecedented detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*First In: The Airborne Pathfinders: A History of the 21st Independent Parachute Company, 1942–1946*



  






The First World War as a living history is to all intents and purposes over. As of today February 2005, there are only twelve veterans from six million alive who served on the Western Front. Richard has spent the last 20 years interviewing and carefully recording the memories of over 270 veterans and this book is a culmination of his 20 years of work.The book will be an extraordinary collection of stories told by the veterans themselves but also through the author's memories of them: the remarkable, the sad, the funny, the moving. It will also feature an outstanding collection of photographs taken of the veterans as they were, as soldiers during the war together with recent images of almost all of these men, taken at home, back on the Western Front, at the final veterans' reunion, and at various investitures. Britain's Last Tommies will also offer a unique list of veterans, all of who individually hold the poignant title of being the last Gallipoli veteran, the last Royal Flying Corps veteran, the last Distinguished Conduct Medal holder, the last cavalryman, the last Prisoner of War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Days of the Luftwaffe: German Luftwaffe Combat Units, 1944–1945*



  






The end of the Second World War in Europe was an epoch of complete social, cultural and technological upheaval. In the realm of military and aviation history this period was revolutionary. The eclipse of the piston-engine, and the introduction of electronic detection equipment, rockets and airborne weapons in previously unknown quantities changed the face of the air war and paved the way for post-war developments in aviation technology. Many details of this crucial phase of the war remained hidden for many years in top-secret files, but in this fascinating new history Manfred Griehl makes use of recently declassified sources, alongside his own vast collection of photographs, to provide a fresh look at the story of the Luftwaffe.Among the many aspects he covers are the new models of Bf 109 and Fw 190; the Me 262 jet plane; the establishment of He 162 squadrons; Stukas and Fw 190 fighter-bomber operations on the Eastern Front; Me 262 Blitzbombers in the West, the recruitment of 1928-born Hitler Youth into the two hundred glider schools; the increasing importance of remote-controlled air-to-air rockets; and the development of heavy bombs, remote-controlled bombs, atom bombs and Germany's chemical and bacteriological arsenal.Packed full of fascinating revelations such as the existence of the real-life Luftwaffe kamikaze squadron this meticulously researched and fully illustrated book will be of interest to historian and enthusiast alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Silent Attack: The Fallschirmjäger Capture of the Bridges of Veldwezelt, Vroenhoven & Hanne 1940 *



  






*“An enthralling account of how German Special Forces fought to take and hold the key river crossings to allow the main German Army to swarm into France.”—Firetrench*

Much has been written about the capture of Fort Eben-Emael in Belgium by German paratroopers, on May 10, 1940. This operation marked the first use of gliders and shaped charges—and proved it possible to drop paratroopers behind enemy lines. Training, secrecy, accuracy and speed linked to the element of surprise made these men lethal, causing chaos among Belgian soldiers.

However, it should be stressed that these paratroopers were part of a larger group: The Sturmablteilung Koch (Koch Assault Group), the elite of the Luftwaffe in 1940, whose mission was not only to take Eben-Emael, but also the three bridges over the Alberto Canal near Veldwezelt, Vroenhoven, and Kanne. The success of the attack on Belgium and France would depend on the rapid conquest of those bridges.

The aim of this book is to show how the assault on the Albert Canal bridges was planned and carried out, based on documents, records and evidence, and also through many photos never published until now. Every detail—from the creation of the Koch Assault Group to the final attack—has been impeccably researched, as well as verified through testimonies of Belgian and German soldiers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Arnhem and the Aftermath: Civilian Experiences in the Netherlands 1940-1945*



  






War is far more than a series of military victories and defeats. Civilians always are the biggest victims and there are often staggering imbalances between casualties on the frontlines, and those behind; between the victims and the aggressors. According to recent figures, The Second World War saw the deaths of an estimated 72 million people worldwide, two thirds of whom were civilians. Wars also have serious social, economic and human consequences. They may defeat politicians and aggressive politics, but it is communities who pay the price. In 1939 one European country after another suffered defeat, which later resulted in enormous social and economic degradations of the communities involved. The failure of Operation Market Garden in 1944 resulted in yet another tragedy for the Dutch and one that would have far deeper social consequences than those before it. After the Allies were defeated, the Nazis terrorised the local Dutch populace and the V2 rockets fired immediately from their Dutch launch sites resulted in over 9,000 casualties in the UK.Arnhem and the Aftermath begins and ends in Arnhem, in 1940 and 1945 respectively. It focuses on the experiences of the civilians in those mournful years, against a back-drop of all three airborne operations in the Netherlands, in which both German and Allied forces were involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T-34 in Action*



  






*First-hand accounts from the Russian veterans of World War II who fought in the celebrated tanks that powered the Soviet armored forces.*

The Soviet T-34 medium tank was one of the most famous and effective fighting vehicles of the Second World War. Along with the German Tiger and the American Sherman, it was a milestone in tank design that changed the course of the conflict. Much has been written about the technical history of the tank and the vital part it played in the huge tank battles on the Eastern Front, but less has been said about the men who went to war in the T-34 and lived, fought and sometimes died in these remarkable machines. This pioneering book, which is based on extensive interviews with tank crews, records their experiences and offers a compelling inside view of armored warfare in the mid-twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Paratrooper: The Life and Battles of Rudolf Witzig *



  






*“A valuable study . . . a must-read for everybody interested in the topic of German Fallschirmjäger in the Second World War” (Volker Griesser, author of The Lions of Carentan).*

Rudolf Witzig entered the history books as the heroic captor of Belgium’s supposedly impregnable fortress Eben Emael in May 1940—the first time that glider-borne troops were used in the war. To many people, he is also known as the commander of the battle group that fired the first shots of the Tunisian campaign.

Remarkably, next to nothing has been written about him as an individual. This biography, completed with the full support of Witzig’s widow and son, is a comprehensive history of the man and also provides important new detail on the German parachute arm that he served.

In the course of his service, Witzig was awarded the coveted Knight’s Cross of the Iron Cross, even though he had not yet earned the Iron Crosses 2nd and 1st class. To resolve the problem, he was awarded all three on the spot.

Witzig was involved in Operation Mercury, the invasion of Crete, but was injured during the fighting. After his recovery, he was sent to Tunisia where he was credited with several successful defensive actions. He ended the war in captivity, surrendering to the Allies on May 8, 1945, the day after his name was placed on the Honour Roll of the Luftwaffe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Fall Weiss: German Paratroopers in the Poland Campaign, 1939 *



  






While the fledgling German paratroop operations in Belgium and the Netherlands in 1940, and on Crete in 1941, attracted worldwide attention, what is not as well known is that the use of paratroopers was planned for the invasion of Poland in 1939, in an act that began the Second World War. This has given rise to the myth that Adolf Hitler wanted to keep this new, and hitherto little-known, branch of the armed services secret for future projects.However, on several occasions the men of Parachute Regiment 1 were sat ready in their Ju52 transport planes, fully equipped and ready to go. 'Operation Fall Weiss' describes the role of the German paratroopers in the Polish campaign, using war diaries, maps, contemporary documents and photographs, including those from various private collections around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Pursuit of Hitler: A Battlefield Guide to the Seventh (US) Army Drive (Battleground Europe)*



  






This book is a chronology of the Rise and Fall of the Third Reich and the famous victory drive of the Seventh Army. It starts at the Worms Rhine bridgehead and moves quickly onto Aschaffenburg, before describing the Hammelburg Raid to release US POWs. The seizure of Nuremberg was hugely symbolic and this beautiful city was the scene both of the infamous Nazi Rallies and of course the War Crimes Tribunals. The road to Munich, always worth visiting (bierfest or no bierfest!) is via the Danube crossings and the book takes in the liberation of the appalling Dachau Concentration Camp and the battle at the SS Barracks. Munich was the center of Hitlers early life and represented his power base. He was imprisoned here and wrote Mein Kampf. The book climaxes with the approach to the Alps and the superb Eagles Nest, so popular with tourists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Heavy Tiger Tank Battalions, 1942–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*The heavy tanks and other armored vehicles of WWII Germany come vividly to life in this informative volume of detailed wartime photos.*

With rare, often unpublished photographs and enlightening captions, _Hitler’s Heavy Tiger Tank Battalions _provides a superb record of the Wehrmacht’s Schwere Panzerableilung. In addition to the Tiger I and II heavy tanks, these battalions were equipped with Panzer III medium tanks; Flakpanzer IV self-propelled anti-aircraft guns, halftrack special purpose vehicles, Kettenkrad gun tractors, and Berge Panther armored recovery vehicles.

Between 1942 and 1945, heavy tank battalions saw action on the Eastern Front, Italy and North West Europe before being pushed back to Berlin for the final defensive battles. This volume features graphic photographs and descriptions of vehicles on operations in all these theatres. Modelers and equipment buffs in particular will find this Images of War book extremely useful and fascinating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Early Jet Fighters, 1944–1954: The Soviet Union and Europe (Images of War) *



  






*A “clearly written, profusely illustrated, and well organized” volume on Soviet and European jet fighter design (Air Power History).*

In his previous book on early jet fighters, Leo Marriott traced the history of the revolutionary aircraft produced by the British and Americans immediately after the Second World War. Now, in this companion volume, he describes jet fighter development on the continent of Europe and in the Soviet Union during the same remarkable period. Using over 200 archive photographs he covers the pioneering German designs, then the range of experimental and operational fighters constructed by the Soviets, the French, and the Swedes. The sheer variety of the designs that manufacturers came up with during this short, intense period of innovation make for fascinating reading.

Several of the most famous jet fighters feature prominently in the rare photographs and are analyzed in the expert text, including the Messerschmitt Me 262, the Heinkel He 162, the MiGs 15, 17 and 19, the Dassault Ouragan, and the Saab J29. But perhaps the most rewarding aspect of the book is its record of experimental projects testing new concepts that rapidly became established elements of jet aircraft design. The photographs of these largely forgotten aircraft give us an insight into the extraordinary technical challenges—and the ambition and inventiveness of the designers and manufacturers who overcame them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Unquiet Ghost: Russians Remember Stalin*



  






*An in-depth exploration of the legacy of Joseph Stalin on the former Soviet Union, by the author of King Leopold’s Ghost.*

Although some twenty million people died during Stalin’s reign of terror, only with the advent of glasnost did Russians begin to confront their memories of that time. In 1991, Adam Hochschild spent nearly six months in Russia talking to gulag survivors, retired concentration camp guards, and countless others. The result is a riveting evocation of a country still haunted by the ghost of Stalin.

*A New York Times Notable Book*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tupolev TU-22: Supersonic Bomber—Attack—Maritime Patrol & Electronic Countermeasures Aircraft*



  






This historic Russian aircraft was first delivered to the Soviet Air Force at the height of the Cold War in 1961. It remained in service until replaced by the much modified Tu-22M Backfire which was introduced in the early 1970s and still remains in service. It was the first Soviet supersonic bomber and was used for reconnaissance and bombing, in the latter role carrying either conventional or nuclear bombs. The early aircraft had a range of 1,800 miles but later models had a much increased radius of action through the introduction of in-flight refuelling. This book looks at the design and development of the aircraft up to the introduction of the type M Backfire. Details of construction, weapon systems, photo-reconnaissance and jamming equipment are included to cover the several variant models. Operational use is explained and the text includes many first-hand accounts from Russian aircrew of the period. The book will be superbly illustrated by unique official photographs and manuals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Too Secret Too Long*



  






*Chapman Pincher, the Cold War and the spy scandals which shocked the nation.*

Chapman Pincher, the “lone wolf of Fleet Street”, is now regarded as the godfather of investigative journalism. During the Cold War era he became notorious as a relentless investigator of spies, uncovering the shocking extent of Soviet infiltration of the British Secret Services – and the collusion and incompetence at the heart of the British Establishment.

Pincher’s _Their Trade is Treachery_, published in 1981, became an instant classic. While helping to unmask the Cambridge five, the conclusion he drew was that there must be someone right at the heart of the Secret Services who allowed these men to go undetected. And he concluded that it could be none other than Roger Hollis, then head of MI5.

In this sequel he presents a compelling case against Hollis, with a torrent of new disclosures about the appalling extent to which the British secret services had been penetrated and manipulated by Soviet agents. Pincher builds evidence that Hollis, the man he calls ‘Spy of the Century’, must have colluded. Working with him was a woman, Moscow trained, of such dedication and courage that she qualifies to be regarded as the most successful female spy ever.

_Too Secret Too Long_ paints a riveting picture of Cold War espionage, of corruption within the British Secret Service and the cover-ups by successive governments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mighty Men of Valor: With Charlie Company on Hill 714-Vietnam, 1970*



  






THE SCREAMING EAGLES IN VIETNAM

1970: the Screaming Eagles of the 101st Airborne have been in combat against the elusive Viet Cong and North Vietnamese Army for nearly five years. In this memoir, author John G. Roberts tells the story of the 2nd Battalion, 502nd Infantry Regiment, the "Widow Makers" of the 101st Divisions' 1st Brigade. Written in the often crude language of the combat infantryman, Roberts describes what it was like to confront the enemy during close combat in the triple-canopied jungles of I Corps, west of the Song Bo River. As part of Operation Texas Star, the 502nd Infantry (the "O-Deuce") lost 30 men killed and over 200 wounded in a month long battle in April and May, 1970.

JUNGLE COMBAT THRU THE EYES OF A YOUNG SHAKE-N-BAKE SERGEANT

Roberts relates the shock and grief he and others felt when his 11-man squad lost 3 men killed and five wounded in about an hour of combat. The fights around Hill 714, Hill 882 and the 4-month Battle of Firebase Ripcord received very little attention in the media. The press was focused on the April invasion of Cambodia and the May student shootings at Kent State University in Ohio. Roberts, like many Vietnam combat veterans, carried the symptoms of PTSD with him when he returned home. The author is very open about the 35 year battle he had with PTSD and alcohol. With help from his family and support from medical professionals at Veterans Affairs, he has worked out a truce with the demons of PTSD and now lives a quiet life in Southern California.

JOIN THE O-DEUCE DURING OPERATION TEXAS STAR

By reading Mighty Men of Valor: With Charlie Company on Hill 714 - Vietnam, 1970 you have the chance to experience life (and death) as an infantry grunt during the last big American-led battles of the Vietnam War as only someone who was there can describe them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Under the Wire: Marie Colvin's Final Assignment*



  






*The true story of iconic war correspondent Marie Colvin (called by her peers "the greatest war correspondent of her generation") featured in the film A Private War, produced by Charlize Theron and starring Rosamund Pike. Also the basis of the documentary Under the Wire.*

Marie Colvin was an internationally recognized American foreign war correspondent who was killed in a rocket attack in 2012 while reporting on the suffering of civilians inside Syria. She was renowned for her iconic flair and her fearlessness: wearing the pearls that were a gift from Yasser Arafat and her black eye-patch, she reported from places so dangerous no other correspondent would dare to go.

Photographer Paul Conroy forged a close bond with Colvin as they put their lives on the line time and time again to report from the world's conflict zones, and he was by her side during her final assignment. A riveting war journal, _Under the Wire_ is Paul's gripping, visceral, and moving account of their friendship and the final year he spent alongside her.

When Marie and Paul were smuggled into Syria by rebel forces, they found themselves trapped in one of the most hellish neighborhoods on earth. Fierce barrages of heavy artillery fire rained down on the buildings surrounding them, killing and maiming hundreds of civilians. Marie was killed by a rocket which also blew hole in Paul's thigh big enough to put his hand through. Bleeding profusely, short of food and water, and in excruciating pain, Paul then endured five days of intense bombardment before being evacuated in a daring escape in which he rode a motorbike through a tunnel, crawled through enemy terrain, and finally scaled a 12-foot-high wall.

Astonishingly vivid, heart-stoppingly dramatic. and shot through with dark humor, in _Under the Wire _Paul Conroy shows what it means to a be a war reporter in the 21st century. His is a story of two brave people drawn together by a shared compulsion to bear witness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Total Destruction of the Tamil Tigers: The Rare Victory of Sri Lanka's Long War*



  






In 2009, the Sri Lankan government forces literally eradicated the Tamil Tiger insurgency after 26 years of civil war. This was the first time that a government had defeated an indigenous insurgency by force of arms. It was as if the British army killed thousands of IRA cadres to end the war in Northern Ireland. The story of this war is fascinating in itself, besides the international repercussions for terrorism and insurgency worldwide. Many countries involved themselves in the war to arm the combatants (China, Pakistan, India, and North Korea) or to bring peace (US, France, UK, and Norway).While researching this work Professor Moorcraft was given unprecedented access to Sri Lankan politicians (including the President and his brother, the Defense Permanent Secretary), senior generals, intelligence chiefs, civil servants, UN officials, foreign diplomats and NGOs. He also interviewed the surviving leader of the Tamil Tigers.His conclusions and findings will be controversial. He reveals how the authorities determined to stamp out Tamil Tiger resistance by whatever means frustrated the media and foreign mediators. Their methods, which have led to accusations of war crimes, were brutally effective but are likely to remain highly contentions for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Complete Maya Series*



  






As Third Princess Maya watches her family take part in a parade to celebrate peace, a vile attack changes her life in an instant. Suddenly thrust from the comfort of her books to the throne of the moon of Laran, Maya must find the strength to lead her people. Follow her as she battles those who she thought to be friends, aliens and a mighty force in the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Phoenix Descent*



  






The year is 2025. Astronaut Caitlyn “Sif” Wagner and her team emerge from stasis to discover that their Mars mission has gone terribly awry—the crew has run off course in space and, they suspect, in time as well. Their damaged ship returns to an Earth reduced to overgrown cities and blasted terrain. Yet humans have somehow survived, living in caves, foraging at night, returned to a tribal existence. Sif meets Litsa, the fiercest warrior in her tribe, and learns a horrific truth: the planet is overrun with the Riy, a swarm of spore-releasing revenants intent only on spreading their infection.

But even as Sif and Litsa unite in combat, they soon realize that the battle against the Riy is only one stage on which they must fight the war for humanity’s survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Infinity Lost (The Infinity Trilogy Book 1) *



  






In the near future, one corporation, Blackstone Technologies, has changed the world: no disasters, no poverty, and life-altering technology. Blackstone has the impunity to destroy—or create—as it sees fit.

Infinity “Finn” Blackstone is the seventeen-year-old daughter of Blackstone’s reclusive CEO—but she’s never even met him. When disturbing dreams about a past she doesn’t remember begin to torment her, Finn knows there’s only one person who can provide answers: her father.

After Finn and an elite group of peers are invited to Blackstone’s top-secret HQ, Finn realizes she may have a chance to confront her father. But when a highly sophisticated company AI morphs into a killing machine, the trip descends into chaos. Trapped inside shape-shifting walls, Finn and her friends are at the mercy of an all-seeing intelligence that will destroy everything to get to her.

With no hope of help, Finn’s dream-memories may be the only chance of survival. But will she remember in time to save her own life and the lives of those around her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Infinity Rises (The Infinity Trilogy Book 2)*



  






Finn Blackstone is in trouble. A mission to find out the truth about her mysteriously absent father has morphed into a perilous game of cat and mouse. Now Finn and her friends must navigate a terrifying futuristic landscape filled with machines intent on the group’s annihilation.

As Finn struggles against external forces, she faces an imminent threat as she grapples with her alter ego, Infinity. By accessing her memories, Finn catches a glimpse of Infinity’s capabilities and feels a growing sense of horror at her past. But the more Finn and Infinity interact, the more the game shifts under their feet. In a world where it’s hard to tell your friends from your enemies, Finn’s past rears its ugly head to trip her up in unthinkable ways.

Finn must summon every ounce of strength she has to overpower her adversaries in a bone-rattling roller-coaster ride hurtling her toward an unknown future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Infinity Reborn (The Infinity Trilogy Book 3)*



  






Perfection has its price, and humanity is about to pay…unless seventeen-year-old Finn Blackstone can stop the looming threat. Her father, a brilliant but mad global tech tycoon, has deemed humanity too flawed to tolerate, and he’s determined to pave the way for a superior species. Finn is the only one capable of foiling his apocalyptic schemes, but she’s being held captive—not only physically but also by the dark secrets and darker impulses within her own fractured mind.

Though her allies are dwindling and she has been betrayed by those she trusted most, Finn makes a desperate attempt to free herself and races to save humanity from total annihilation. To succeed, she must finally accept the truth about what she really is—and embrace the terrifying power she has possessed all along.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Far Time Incident (The Incident Book 1) *



  






*Thanks to the time travel lab at St. Sunniva University, history is no longer a mystery.* But when the beloved co-inventor of the university's time machine is inexplicably smeared across time, academic exploration and the future of St. Sunniva is thrown into doubt.

As assistant to the dean of science, Julia Olsen is tasked with helping Campus Security Chief Nate Kirkland quietly examine this rare mishap...then, just as quietly, make it go away. But when the investigation indicates that the professor's disappearance may have been a murder, those inspecting the incident unwittingly find themselves caught in a deadly cover-up -- one in which history itself is the weapon.

From the snow-blanketed walkways of St. Sunniva's campus to the sun-bleached cobblestone of ancient Pompeii's roads, _The Far Time Incident_ is a lively romp through history, science, and the academic world in the wake of a crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Runestone Incident (The Incident Book 2) *



  






*We found ten men, red from blood and dead…*

At the center of an expanding mystery: a fabled Viking runestone left behind in the Minnesota woodland of ages past.

In this much anticipated second installment of Neve Maslakovic’s time travel series, St. Sunniva University’s Julia Olsen and Nate Kirkland find themselves hot on the trail of a fourteenth-century artifact, a missing runic specialist, and an all-too-familiar kidnapper who has used the time travel lab’s STEWie (SpaceTimE Warper) for a joyride deep into America’s past.

Armed with nothing more than a hunch and a keen understanding of History’s rules, can Julia, Nate, and their teammates track down the kidnapper and the missing researcher before the inevitable—and perilous—clash with History?

A skillful blend of mystery, science, and history, _The Runestone Incident_ is a smart and satisfying follow-up to _The Far Time Incident_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Vampire Maurice (Fat Vampire Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*The mob is out for blood — literally!*

At the height of prohibition, the real threat on the streets of 1929 Chicago isn't Al Capone and his empire built on bootleg whiskey; it's the vampire mafia. And the liquid they trade is of an altogether deadlier variety.

In this hidden world, the vampire mafia is bootlegging an addictive and deadly synthetic blood called Thrill. When the vampire Maurice discovers their blood-running operation, he must act to stop the flow of bootlegged blood, or risk the power balance of the vampire world tipping entirely into the hands of those who have been corrupted.

But the mafia doesn't take kindly to interlopers, even those with fangs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anarchy and Blood (Fat Vampire Chronicles Book 2)*



  






*Maurice is back in the office of Dr. Annabel Rice with another story from his eternal life.*

It’s the 1980s, and Maurice thinks he may have a home with a punk-rock group of humans. They squat in buildings and hang out at their favorite club. Maurice feels like he may have found a life he can enjoy.

But that existence is threatened with the arrival of an old enemy. Wealth-monger (and fellow vampire) Raphael Michaud has arrived in Old Austin to settle a century-old score about a bottle of Chateau Lafite … and possibly something much more sinister than a fancy wine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vampires in the White City (Fat Vampire Chronicles Book 3)*



  






*Another life, another adventure...*

Maurice went to the Chicago World’s Fair to disrupt it in the name of French pride.

Instead, he finds himself embroiled in the mysterious disappearance of one of the fair’s carnival freaks. But the primary suspect, H. H. Holmes, is strangely immune to both Maurice’s glamors and his bites.

Can Maurice stop a killer without his usual strengths?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ultimate Star Wars New Edition: The Definitive Guide to the Star Wars Universe*



  






*Every significant Star Wars character, creature, location, battle, droid and vehicle: one ultimate encyclopedia.*

Packed full of information, stunning images, and now fully updated to include _The Last Jedi_, _Solo: A Star Wars Story_, _Star Wars: Resistance_, plus an exclusive look at _The Rise of Skywalker_.

All the saga's iconic characters are here, from Darth Vader to Ponda Baba and Leia to Luminara Unduli. Amazing vehicles are explored, such as the _Millennium Falcon _and _Ghost_. Extraordinary technology is explained, including all your favourite lightsabers, and key events in the epic _Star Wars_ story are richly unpacked, with behind-the-scenes insights.

_Ultimate Star Wars New Edition_ is the ideal go-to resource for fans who wish to brush up on their _Star Wars_ knowledge, and for a new generation of fans eager to start their journey into a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Enter the Saint*



  






Simon Templar tangles with the notorious “Snake” Ganning, tracks down a stash of stolen jewels, and busts a drug-smuggling racket. He may not always stay on the right side of the law, but with his swashbuckling charm and Robin Hood morality, he is clearly on the side of the angels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Pocket Full of Rye: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 6)*



  






_*In Agatha Christie’s classic, A Pocket Full of Rye*_*, the bizarre death of a financial tycoon has Miss Marple investigating a very odd case of crime by rhyme.*

Rex Fortescue, king of a financial empire, was sipping tea in his “counting house” when he suffered an agonizing and sudden death. On later inspection, the pockets of the deceased were found to contain traces of cereals.

Yet, it was the incident in the parlor which confirmed Miss Marple’s suspicion that here she was looking at a case of crime by rhyme. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Are All the Same in the Dark: A Novel *



  






*PEOPLE PICK • The discovery of a girl abandoned by the side of the road threatens to unearth the long-buried secrets of a Texas town’s legendary cold case in this superb, atmospheric novel from the internationally bestselling author of Black-Eyed Susans.

“If you only read one thriller this year, let it be this one. Psychologically absorbing, original and atmospheric. I could not turn the pages fast enough.”—Elin Hilderbrand, #1 New York Times bestselling author of 28 Summers*

It’s been a decade since Trumanell Branson disappeared, leaving only a bloody handprint behind. Her pretty face still hangs like a watchful queen on the posters on the walls of the town’s Baptist church, the police station, and in the high school. They all promise the same thing: We will find you. Meanwhile, her brother, Wyatt, lives as a pariah in the desolation of the old family house, cleared of wrongdoing by the police but tried and sentenced in the court of public opinion and in a new documentary about the crime.

When Wyatt finds a lost girl dumped in a field of dandelions, making silent wishes, he believes she is a sign. The town’s youngest cop, Odette Tucker, believes she is a catalyst that will ignite a seething town still waiting for its own missing girl to come home. But Odette can’t look away. She shares a wound that won’t close with the mute, one-eyed mystery girl. And she is haunted by her own history with the missing Tru.

Desperate to solve both cases, Odette fights to save the lost girl in the present and to dig up the shocking truth about a fateful night in the past—the night her friend disappeared, the night that inspired her to become a cop, the night that wrote them all a role in the town’s dark, violent mythology.

In this twisty psychological thriller, Julia Heaberlin paints unforgettable portraits of a woman and a girl who redefine perceptions of physical beauty and strength.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*LEGACY, Book 1: Forgotten Son *



  






For over five thousand years, there were always three binding rules for all Masters of Sinanju:

1) Payment is always in gold. No checks.
2) There is only one Master and one pupil.
3) No woman will ever be trained in Sinanju.

Sunny Joe Roam will throw the last two rules out the window in order to fulfill his tribe's oldest commitment. He will train both Stone Smith and his half-sister Freya Williams in the deadly art of Sinanju, ushering in a new era for the tribe. But will the lethal brother-sister duo be enough to help their new boss Benjamin Cole stop the Great Mexican Ninja Army from invading the southwestern United States?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEGACY, Book 2: The Killing Fields*



  






*SUGAR AND SPICE*
…and carbon-fiber bones.

The woman known only as “14” has been genetically modified and trained from birth to be a ruthless killing machine — no mercy, no questions asked, and no survivors.

In St. Louis, her latest killing spree has left dozens of innocent victims dead, and the questions are stacking up as fast as the bodies: what is her next target? Why is she doing this? And, most importantly, who is the mastermind behind the carnage?

Stone and Freya, the deadly brother-sister duo, are sent to stop the bionic killer before she strikes again. They’ve been trained in Sinanju, the greatest of all martial arts, so they expect it to be a quick and easy mission. But they were wrong — dead wrong.

As 14 and Freya develop an uneasy friendship, they discover an even greater threat: a diabolical dictator, hell-bent on destroying the United States in a nuclear holocaust!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEGACY, Book 3: Overload*



  






Bill ‘Sunny Joe’ Roam, a former Hollywood stuntman, leaves his home on the Sinanju reservation in Arizona to pay his last respects to an old colleague, bringing Stone and Freya, his grandson and granddaughter, along with him. But the respectful remembrance is quickly upset by Roam’s former fellow stuntman-turned-action star, Stevie Sturgeon.

Decades have passed since Sturgeon and Roam worked together, but forgiveness doesn’t come easily to the washed-up movie star, who is still seething with anger at Roam for making him look foolish twenty years ago. And when Freya accidentally knocks his toupee off, Sturgeon is out for blood. Sturgeon uses his reunion with Roam to hatch a plan for revenge. Unfortunately for Sturgeon, picking on Roam’s granddaughter might be the biggest mistake he’ll ever make.

Sinanju, a little-known tribe of Native Americans in the Southwest, has an ancient secret: it is home to the descendants of the greatest assassins and martial artists of all time. And, unknown to Sturgeon, Bill Roam, Chief of the Sinanju tribe, has trained Stone and Freya in the ways of Sinanju.

But Sturgeon has a few tricks up his sleeve, too. He hires Freya to star in a video game, and if Stone and Freya aren’t careful, it might be “Game Over” for them. In this game, there are no cheat codes…and death is for real!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Passionate Prodigality: Fragments of Autobiography *



  






*This classic WWI memoir by a decorated infantryman and historian presents a vivid account of life in the trenches on the Western Front.*

During World War One, Major Guy Chapman, OBE MC, served in the Royal Fusiliers and was awarded the Military Cross for his bravery. Joining soon after war was declared, Chapman was stationed in France and fought in the Battle of Arras.

When Chapman’s memoir, _A Passionate Prodigality_, was first published in 1933 it was hailed as one of the finest English works to have come out of the Great War. Today it reads with a graphic immediacy, not merely in the descriptions of the shock and carnage of war, but in its evocation of the men who fought—“certain soldiers who have now become a small quantity of Christian dust.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Prelude to Blitzkrieg: The 1916 Austro-German Campaign in Romania (Twentieth-Century Battles) *



  






In contrast to the trench-war deadlock on the Western Front, combat in Romania and Transylvania in 1916 foreshadowed the lightning warfare of WWII. When Romania joined the Allies and invaded Transylvania without warning, the Germans responded by unleashing a campaign of bold, rapid infantry movements, with cavalry providing cover or pursuing the crushed foe. Hitting where least expected and advancing before the Romanians could react—even bombing their capital from a Zeppelin soon after war was declared—the Germans and Austrians poured over the formidable Transylvanian Alps onto the plains of Walachia, rolling up the Romanian army from west to east, and driving the shattered remnants into Russia. Prelude to Blitzkrieg tells the story of this largely ignored campaign to determine why it did not devolve into the mud and misery of trench warfare, so ubiquitous elsewhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into Dust and Fire: Five Young Americans Who Went First to Fight the Nazi Army*



  






*The untold story of five young American friends who left the ivory towers at Harvard and Dartmouth to take on Rommel's Panzers under the blazing sun of North Africa.*

In the spring of 1941, with Europe consumed by war and occupation, Britain stood alone against the Nazi menace. The United States remained wary of joining the costly and destructive conflict. But for five extraordinary young Americans, the global threat of fascism was too great to ignore.

Six months before Pearl Harbor, these courageous idealists left their promising futures behind to join the beleaguered British Army. Fighting as foreigners, they were shipped off to join the Desert Rats, the 7th Armoured Division of the British Eighth Army, who were battling Field Marshal Rommel’s panzer division. The Yanks would lead antitank and machine-gun platoons into combat at the Second Battle of El Alamein, the twelve-day epic of tank warfare that would ultimately turn the tide for the Allies.

A fitting tribute to five men whose commitment to freedom transcended national boundaries, _Into Dust and Fire_ is a gripping true tale of idealism, courage, camaraderie, sacrifice, and heroism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crisis Years: Kennedy and Khrushchev, 1960–1963 *



  






*The groundbreaking and revelatory tale of the most dangerous years of the Cold War and the two leaders who held the fate of the world in their hands.*

This bestselling history takes us into the tumultuous period from 1960 through 1963 when the Berlin Wall was built and the Bay of Pigs invasion and the Cuban Missile Crisis brought the United States and Soviet Union to the abyss. In this compelling narrative, author Michael Beschloss, praised by _Newsweek _as “the nation’s leading Presidential historian,” draws on declassified American documents and interviews with Kennedy aides and Soviet sources to reveal the inner workings of the CIA, Pentagon, White House, KGB, and politburo, and show us the complex private relationship between President John F. Kennedy and Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev.

Beschloss discards previous myths to show how the miscalculations and conflicting ambitions of those leaders caused a nuclear confrontation that could have killed tens of millions of people. Among the cast of characters are Robert Kennedy, Robert McNamara, Adlai Stevenson, Fidel Castro, Willy Brandt, Leonid Brezhnev, and Andrei Gromyko. The Bay of Pigs invasion, the Vienna Summit, the Berlin Crisis, and what followed are rendered with urgency and intimacy as the author puts these dangerous years in the context of world history.

“Impressively researched and engrossingly narrated” (_Los Angeles Times_),_ The Crisis Years_ brings to vivid life a crucial epoch in a book that David Remnick of the _New Yorker _has called the “definitive” history of John F. Kennedy and the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inside Marine One: Four U.S. Presidents, One Proud Marine, and the World’s Most Amazing Helicopter*



  






Col. Ray "Frenchy" L'Heureux always dreamed of bring a pilot. Growing up, he built airplane models and dreamed about soaring over the earth. When he was twelve, his mom treated him to a flying lesson at the local airfield. Taken on a short flight by an instructor and allowed to operate the controls for part of the flight, he was hooked forever. It wasn't until he was running low on college funds and saw a recruiter at his college that he joined the Marines and began the journey towards his dream from Parris Island to Bravo Company and, then, officer training school. One day at an airfield when President Reagan landed on this way to a fundraiser, Frenchy's life changed forever when encountered HMX1, the squadron that flies the President in Marine One. When he saw the white-topped Sea King and White Hawk helicopters, he was determined to become part of that elite group. Inside Marine One is Col. L'Heureux's inspiring story of a young man who dreamed of flying, trained, studied and worked hard to become the pilot who ended up serving four US Presidents - George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush and Barack Obama. It's also a personal guided tour inside the world's most famous helicopter by a man who knows that flying machine better than any other. Inside Marine One is a great American success story of a young boy who dreamed big, worked hard and finally flew the President of the United States as his number one passenger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Air Force One: A History of the Presidents and Their Planes *



  






*From the award-winning chief White House correspondent for U.S. News & World Report comes the definitive history of Air Force One.*

From FDR's prop-driven Pan Am to the glimmering blue and white jumbo 747 on which George W. Bush travels, the president's plane has captured the public's awe and imagination, and is recognized around the world as a symbol of American power. In this unique book, Kenneth Walsh looks at the decisions that our last 12 presidents made on the plane; the personality traits and peccadilloes they revealed when their guard was down; and the way they each established a distinctive mood aboard that was a reflection of their times, as well as their individual personalities.

Based on interviews with four living presidents, scores of past and present White House officials, and staff and crew members of Air Force One, Walsh's book reveals countless fascinating stories of life aboard the "flying White House." It also features descriptions of the food, the decor, the bedrooms, the medical clinic, and much more--as well as remarkable photos of the planes (inside and out) and the presidents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall of Fortresses: The Classic Account of One of the Most Daring and Deadly Air Battles of WWII*



  






*‘A SHINING ACCOMPLISHMENT. A CLASSIC' NEW YORK TIMES

‘RANKS AMONG THE OUTSTANDING AIR MEMOIRS OF THE WAR' MAX HASTINGS

On an August morning in England in 1943, a group of American airmen were told that before the day was out they would deliver the blow that would win the war.*

Flying the legendary B-17 Flying Fortress, their mission was to destroy the industrial facilities that kept the Nazi war machine in business – Schweinfurt’s ball-bearing factories.

*But a determined and ferocious defense awaited the bomber crews of the USAAF’s Mighty 8th.*

Somehow, Navigator Elmer Bendiner and his crew survived, their faithful B-17, Tondelayo, carrying them home. Hundreds of their young compatriots did not.

Vivid, powerful and often viscerally engaging, *THE FALL OF FORTRESSES* is a stunning testament to the skill, courage and sacrifice of the men who fought in WWII’s deadliest campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pacific Air: How Fearless Flyboys, Peerless Aircraft, and Fast Flattops Conquered the Skies in the War with Japan*



  






*“[An] excellent volume on the navy’s air war in the Pacific during WWII . . . the author has almost certainly created the best one-volume study of the subject” (Booklist).*

In a grand sweeping narrative, _Pacific Air_ tells the inspiring story of how, despite initial disastrous defeats, a generation of young naval aviators ultimately vanquished a superior Japanese air force and fleet in the Pacific. The instruments of the United States aviators' triumphs were the elegantly designed F4F Wildcat, F6F Hellcat, and the lethal TBF Avenger torpedo bomber. With superbly trained U.S. Navy and Marine Corps aviators at their controls, these planes became the most successful aerial weapons in naval history.

A majestic portrait of a proud era from dual perspectives—the inventive minds of young aeronautical engineers and the deadly skills of even younger combat pilots—_Pacific Air_ brings this important yet underappreciated chapter of World War II vividly to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night of the Intruders: The Slaughter of Homeward Bound USAAF Mission 311 *



  






*This WWII history recounts the harrowing Allied bombing mission that led to heavy losses for American pilots as German fighters followed them home.*

On April 22nd, 1944, Allied forces launched an audacious assault on Germany’s largest railway marshalling yards, located in the city of Hamm. The raid resulted in ferocious aerial combat against night fighters. But the worst was yet to come for the USAAF pilots who sought the sanctuary of their own airfields.

The German fighters followed the air armada home after the raid, picking individual bombers off on their return over Europe and England as the American force struggled to land. Aviation historian Ian McLahclan vividly describes the aerial combat involving many famous USAAF, RAF and Luftwaffe units. With a combination of powerful human stories and fascinating technical details, this volume chronicles the mission from the planning stage to its bloody finale, untangling what went so horribly wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Leyte, 1944: The Soldiers' Battle*



  






*The decisive battle in Gen. MacArthur’s reclaiming of the Philippines in WWII is told in vivid, on-the-ground detail in this “definitive account” (WWII History Magazine).*

When Gen. Douglas MacArthur left the Philippines in 1942 to organize a new American army, he vowed, “I shall return!” More than two years later, he did return, retaking the Philippines from the Japanese. The site of his reinvasion was the central Philippine island of Leyte.

The Japanese high command decided to make Leyte the “decisive battle” for the western Pacific and rushed crack Imperial Army units from Manchuria, Korea, and Japan to overwhelm the Americans. The Americans in turn rushed in reinforcements. This unique battle also saw a counteroffensive designed to push the Americans off the island and capture the elusive Gen. MacArthur.

Both American and Japanese battalions spent days surrounded by the enemy, often until relieved or overwhelmed. Leyte was a three-dimensional battle, fought with the best both sides had to offer, and did indeed decide the fate of the Philippines in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Vanquished: Why the First World War Failed to End*



  






*Winner of the Tomlinson Book Prize
A Times Literary Supplement Best Book of 2016*

An epic, groundbreaking account of the ethnic and state violence that followed the end of World War I—conflicts that would shape the course of the twentieth century

For the Western Allies, November 11, 1918, has always been a solemn date—the end of fighting that had destroyed a generation, but also a vindication of a terrible sacrifice with the total collapse of the principal enemies: the German Empire, Austria-Hungary, and the Ottoman Empire. But for much of the rest of Europe this was a day with no meaning, as a continuing, nightmarish series of conflicts engulfed country after country.

In _The Vanquished_, a highly original and gripping work of history, Robert Gerwarth asks us to think again about the true legacy of the First World War. In large part it was not the fighting on the Western Front that proved so ruinous to Europe’s future, but the devastating aftermath, as countries on both sides of the original conflict were savaged by revolutions, pogroms, mass expulsions, and further major military clashes. In the years immediately after the armistice, millions would die across central, eastern, and southeastern Europe before the Soviet Union and a series of rickety and exhausted small new states would come into being. It was here, in the ruins of Europe, that extreme ideologies such as fascism would take shape and ultimately emerge triumphant.

As absorbing in its drama as it is unsettling in its analysis, _The Vanquished_ is destined to transform our understanding of not just the First World War but the twentieth century as a whole.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Business in Great Waters: The U-Boat Wars, 1916–1945*



  






Twice within 25 years Britain was threatened with starvation by the menace of the U-Boat. In this study of submarine warfare, the author explains why Winston Churchill wrote "the only thing that ever frightened me during the war was the U-Boat peril". Until it had been overcome, the Anglo-American entry into Europe in 1944 would have been impossible. John Terraine concentrates on the combatants themselves, both German and Allied, but does not overlook the three main factors in the equation—the political, the military and the technological, as well as the intelligence, the weapons and the devices both sides employed in order to outwit each other. He also focuses on the fighting men on either side, seeing the action from "where it was at".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Secret Rescue: An Untold Story of American Nurses and Medics Behind Nazi Lines *



  






*The “exciting” true story of a downed cargo plane and a group of stranded U.S. Army medical personnel fighting to survive in Nazi-occupied Albania (The Bowling Green Daily News).*

_A _Wall Street Journal_ Bestseller

An Edgar Award Finalist and Anthony Award Finalist for Best Critical or Non-Fiction Work_

When twenty-six Army nurses and medics—part of the 807th Medical Air Evacuation Transport Squadron—boarded a cargo plane for transport in November 1943, they never anticipated the crash landing in Nazi-occupied Albania that would lead to a months-long struggle for survival. In a drama that captured the attention of the American public, the group and its flight crew dodged bullets and battled blinding winter storms as they climbed mountains and fought to stay alive, aided by courageous villagers who risked death at Nazi hands to help them.

A mesmerizing tale of the heroism of ordinary people, _The Secret Rescue_ tells a story of endurance kept secret for decades, and of the daring rescue attempts by clandestine American and British organizations amid the tumultuous landscape of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Devastation Class *



  






*An annihilation force of invading aliens. Human civilization on the brink of extinction. Earth’s only hope—seven cadets and the legendary starship they were never meant to command. No matter the cost, they will stop at nothing to survive. No matter the odds, they will fight to save their future.*

The distant future. Earth’s Alliance forces have emerged victorious from a brutal nine-year war with the mysterious Kastazi—a vicious, highly advanced alien race. In the dawn of a new peace, the Alliance Devastation Class starship _California_ embarks on a mission of science and learning with a skeleton crew of seasoned officers, civilian students, and inexperienced military cadets in tow.

For JD Marshall and Viv Nixon, gifted cadets and best friends, the mission holds special meaning: It offers an opportunity to prove themselves and begin to escape the long shadows of their legendary war hero parents.

Suddenly ambushed by a second wave of invading Kastazi forces, JD and Viv make the impossible decision to spearhead a mutiny to save the _California_ and everyone on it. In command and quickly out of options, they are forced to activate the ship's prototype Blink Reactor—an experimental technology they expect to send them to the safe, distant reaches of space. When their escape transports them to a reality they don’t recognize and reveals unimaginably terrifying secrets, they must fight their way home to save not just everyone they love but also humanity itself. Standing in their way are an insurmountable enemy, saboteurs from within, a mystery eons in the making, and the fabric of time and space itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Pale Light in the Black: A NeoG Novel*



  






*The Expanse meets the Battle Room in Ender's Game as K. B. Wagers brings us the* *rollicking first entry in a unique science fiction series that introduces the Near-Earth Orbital Guard—NeoG—a military force patrolling and protecting space inspired by the real-life mission of the U.S. Coast Guard.*

For the past year, their close loss in the annual Boarding Games has haunted Interceptor Team: _Zuma’s Ghost_. With this year’s competition looming, they’re looking forward to some payback—until an unexpected personnel change leaves them reeling. Their best swordsman has been transferred, and a new lieutenant has been assigned in his place.

Maxine Carmichael is trying to carve a place in the world on her own—away from the pressure and influence of her powerful family. The last thing she wants is to cause trouble at her command on Jupiter Station. With her new team in turmoil, Max must overcome her self-doubt and win their trust if she’s going to succeed. Failing is not an option—and would only prove her parents right.

But Max and the team must learn to work together quickly. A routine mission to retrieve a missing ship has suddenly turned dangerous, and now their lives are on the line. Someone is targeting members of _Zuma’s Ghost_, a mysterious opponent willing to kill to safeguard a secret that could shake society to its core . . . a secret that could lead to their deaths and kill thousands more unless Max and her new team stop them.

Rescue those in danger, find the bad guys, win the Games. It’s all in a day’s work at the NeoG.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Debt of Honor (The Embers of War Book 1)*



  






*From the ashes of one galactic war stirs an ever greater threat in an epic new Kat Falcone series from bestselling author Christopher G. Nuttall.*

A year ago, the war against the Theocracy ended. But it didn’t bring peace.

Admiral Kat Falcone was lucky—her side won the war. But without an external threat, Kat’s homeworld government, the Commonwealth, begins to burst. The galactic war may be over, but there is a civil war on the horizon.

The king and parliament disagree over the Commonwealth’s future. The Commonwealth’s first recession is plaguing corporations. Hundreds of thousands of people have lost their jobs. And the colonies are demanding their share of power. The Commonwealth has become a ticking time bomb, just waiting to explode.

Meanwhile, the Theocracy is making one final, desperate bid for power. As the external threat looms and the internal threat grows ever larger, Kat and William will need to join forces in order to save the Commonwealth. But it may already be too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Debt of Loyalty (The Embers of War Book 2)*



  






*An uncivil war in space sends a planet spinning out of control in the next thrilling Kat Falcone novel by bestselling author Christopher G. Nuttall.*

The Commonwealth has fractured, its interstellar order breaking down into civil war. On one side is Hadrian, the outlaw king of Tyre, driven from his homeworld and forced into a fragile alliance with the colony worlds; on the other sits a parliament determined to restrain him at all costs. The time for talk is over. The matter can be settled only by war.

Loyal to the king, Admiral Kat Falcone leads her fleets into battle, joined by allies with motives of their own. But her friend and former comrade Commodore William McElney has chosen to join the Houses of Parliament. They now find themselves on opposing sides of a civil war, trapped into waging a series of battles that neither wants to fight but that they dare not lose. And as shadows and secrets come to light, they may find themselves watching helplessly as the war tears the universe they fought for apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Debt of War (The Embers of War Book 3) *



  






*It’s a star system fight to the death to be on the right side of history in the final explosive Kat Falcone novel by bestselling author Christopher G. Nuttall.*

The Commonwealth Civil War has stalemated, but both sides—desperate to win at all costs—are looking for ways to end the fighting before everything they’ve built is turned to ash. King Hadrian, on the edge of madness, searches for allies who might help, at a price. His enemies, all too aware the battle is far from won, search for long-forgotten truths that might tear the king’s forces apart and end the war in a single blow. For Admiral Kat Falcone and Commodore William McElney, caught on opposite sides, everything they’ve ever loved is at stake.

William knows a secret, a secret that may end the war if he and his friend Kat can work together long enough to use it. But powerful forces are arrayed against them, intent on fighting the war to the bitter end. One false move and they’ll both fall into fire…

…And hundreds of planets will burn with them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Big Little Lies *



  






*DON’T MISS SEASON 2 OF THE GOLDEN GLOBE AND EMMY AWARD-WINNING HBO® SERIES 
STARRING REESE WITHERSPOON, NICOLE KIDMAN, SHAILENE WOODLEY, LAURA DERN, ZOË KRAVITZ, AND MERYL STREEP
From the author of Nine Perfect Strangers, Truly Madly Guilty, and The Husband’s Secret comes the #1 New York Times bestselling novel about the dangerous little lies we tell ourselves just to survive.*

A murder...A tragic accident...Or just parents behaving badly? What’s indisputable is that someone is dead.

Madeline is a force to be reckoned with. She’s funny, biting, and passionate; she remembers everything and forgives no one. Celeste is the kind of beautiful woman who makes the world stop and stare but she is paying a price for the illusion of perfection. New to town, single mom Jane is so young that another mother mistakes her for a nanny. She comes with a mysterious past and a sadness beyond her years. These three women are at different crossroads, but they will all wind up in the same shocking place.

_Big Little Lies_ is a brilliant take on ex-husbands and second wives, mothers and daughters, schoolyard scandal, and the little lies that can turn lethal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Fatal Truth: The perfect cozy mystery novel for all crime thriller fans (Ryder and Loveday, Book 5)*



  






As the Hughes family celebrate bonfire night, a terrible accident leaves the garden shed in flames – and father and grandfather Thomas trapped inside.

Tragic though it is, Thomas’s death passes without suspicion – until a local journalist makes accusations of a police cover-up in the press. *WPC Trudy Loveday* is sent to investigate, and asks coroner *Clement Ryder* to help.

But the more questions the two ask the less clear the case seems. There’s no evidence of foul play, and yet the dead man’s family are obviously hiding something. Then there are Thomas’s dubious business practices – was someone out for revenge?

All Trudy and Clement know for sure is that everyone is lying – and that they _must_ find the truth…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl on the Train: A Novel *



  






*The #1 New York Times Bestseller, USA Today Book of the Year, now a major motion picture starring Emily Blunt.*

*The debut psychological thriller that will forever change the way you look at other people's lives, from the author of Into the Water and A Slow Fire Burning.

“Gone Girl fans will devour this psychological thriller.”—People *

EVERY DAY THE SAME
Rachel takes the same commuter train every morning and night. Every day she rattles down the track, flashes past a stretch of cozy suburban homes, and stops at the signal that allows her to daily watch the same couple breakfasting on their deck. She's even started to feel like she knows them. Jess and Jason, she calls them. Their life--as she sees it--is perfect. Not unlike the life she recently lost.

UNTIL TODAY
And then she sees something shocking. It's only a minute until the train moves on, but it's enough. Now everything's changed. Unable to keep it to herself, Rachel goes to the police. But is she really as unreliable as they say? Soon she is deeply entangled not only in the investigation but in the lives of everyone involved. Has she done more harm than good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fire Thief (A Dark Paradise Mystery Book 1) *



  






*The scenery may be beautiful, but dangerous secrets are buried beneath paradise in this first thriller featuring Maui detective Kali Māhoe.
*
Under a promising morning sky, police captain Walter Alaka’i discovers the body of a teenage surfer bobbing among the lava rocks of Maui’s southeastern shore. Closer inspection reveals something far more sinister than the results of a savage wave gone wrong. Now that Alaka’i is looking at a homicide, he solicits the help of his niece, Detective Kali Māhoe.

Kali sees evidence of a strange ritual murder, a suspicion reinforced by a rash of sightings of a _noppera-bō—_a faceless and malicious spirit many believe to be more than superstition. When a grisly sacrifice is left on the doorstep of a local, and another body washes ashore, Kali fears that the deadly secret ceremonies on Maui are just beginning. As the skies above Maui grow darker, and as she balances reason and superstition, Kali can only wonder: Who’ll be the next to die? And who—or what—is she even on the trail of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hell Is Empty: A Longmire Mystery (Walt Longmire Mysteries Book 7)*



  






*Walt Longmire faces an icy hell in this New York Times bestseller from the author of Land of Wolves*

Well-read and world-weary, Sheriff Walt Longmire has been maintaining order in Wyoming's Absaroka County for more than thirty years, but in this riveting seventh outing, he is pushed to his limits.

Raynaud Shade, an adopted Crow Indian rumored to be one of the country's most dangerous sociopaths, has just confessed to murdering a boy ten years ago and burying him deep within the Bighorn Mountains. Walt is asked to transport Shade through a blizzard to the site, but what begins as a typical criminal transport turns personal when the veteran lawman learns that he knows the dead boy's family. Guided only by Indian mysticism and a battered paperback of Dante's _Inferno_, Walt braves the icy hell of the Cloud Peak Wilderness Area, cheating death to ensure that justice--both civil and spiritual--is served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Catherine the Great: Portrait of a Woman*



  






*“[A] tale of power, perseverance and passion . . . a great story in the hands of a master storyteller.”—The Wall Street Journal
*
The Pulitzer Prize–winning author of _Peter the Great, Nicholas and Alexandra, _and_ The Romanovs _returns with another masterpiece of narrative biography, the extraordinary story of an obscure German princess who became one of the most remarkable, powerful, and captivating women in history. Born into a minor noble family, Catherine transformed herself into empress of Russia by sheer determination. For thirty-four years, the government, foreign policy, cultural development, and welfare of the Russian people were in her hands. She dealt with domestic rebellion, foreign wars, and the tidal wave of political change and violence churned up by the French Revolution. Catherine’s family, friends, ministers, generals, lovers, and enemies—all are here, vividly brought to life. History offers few stories richer than that of Catherine the Great. In this book, an eternally fascinating woman is returned to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Secret Token: Myth, Obsession, and the Search for the Lost Colony of Roanoke*



  






*National Bestseller

A sweeping account of America's oldest unsolved mystery, the people racing to unearth its answer, and the sobering truths--about race, gender, and immigration--exposed by the Lost Colony of Roanoke*

In 1587, 115 men, women, and children arrived at Roanoke Island on the coast of North Carolina. Chartered by Queen Elizabeth I, their colony was to establish England's first foothold in the New World. But when the colony's leader, John White, returned to Roanoke from a resupply mission, his settlers were nowhere to be found. They left behind only a single clue--a "secret token" carved into a tree. Neither White nor any other European laid eyes on the colonists again.

_What happened to the Lost Colony of Roanoke?_ For four hundred years, that question has consumed historians and amateur sleuths, leading only to dead ends and hoaxes. But after a chance encounter with a British archaeologist, journalist Andrew Lawler discovered that solid answers to the mystery were within reach. He set out to unravel the enigma of the lost settlers, accompanying competing researchers, each hoping to be the first to solve its riddle. In the course of his journey, Lawler encounters a host of characters obsessed with the colonists and their fate, and he determines why the Lost Colony continues to haunt our national consciousness.

Thrilling and absorbing, _The Secret Token_ offers a new understanding not just of the first English settlement in the New World but of how its disappearance continues to define--and divide--America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Kingdom Strange: The Brief and Tragic History of the Lost Colony of Roanoke*



  






In 1587, John White and 117 men, women, and children landed off the coast of North Carolina on Roanoke Island, hoping to carve a colony from fearsome wilderness. A mere month later, facing quickly diminishing supplies and a fierce native population, White sailed back to England in desperation. He persuaded the wealthy Sir Walter Raleigh, the expedition's sponsor, to rescue the imperiled colonists, but by the time White returned with aid the colonists of Roanoke were nowhere to be found. He never saw his friends or family again.

In this gripping account based on new archival material, colonial historian James Horn tells for the first time the complete story of what happened to the Roanoke colonists and their descendants. A compellingly original examination of one of the great unsolved mysteries of American history, _A Kingdom Strange_ will be essential reading for anyone interested in our national origins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wilson *



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author, "a brilliant biography"* of the 28th president of the United States.
*Doris Kearns Goodwin*

One hundred years after his inauguration, Woodrow Wilson still stands as one of the most influential figures of the twentieth century, and one of the most enigmatic. And now, after more than a decade of research and writing, Pulitzer Prize–winning author A. Scott Berg has completed _Wilson_—the most personal and penetrating biography ever written about the twenty-eighth President.

In addition to the hundreds of thousands of documents in the Wilson Archives, Berg was the first biographer to gain access to two recently discovered caches of papers belonging to those close to Wilson. From this material, Berg was able to add countless details—even several unknown events—that fill in missing pieces of Wilson’s character, and cast new light on his entire life.

From the visionary Princeton professor who constructed a model for higher education in America to the architect of the ill-fated League of Nations, from the devout Commander in Chief who ushered the country through its first great World War to the widower of intense passion and turbulence who wooed a second wife with hundreds of astonishing love letters, from the idealist determined to make the world “safe for democracy” to the stroke-crippled leader whose incapacity—and the subterfuges around it—were among the century’s greatest secrets, from the trailblazer whose ideas paved the way for the New Deal and the Progressive administrations that followed to the politician whose partisan battles with his opponents left him a broken man, and ultimately, a tragic figure—this is a book at once magisterial and deeply emotional about the whole of Wilson’s life, accomplishments, and failings. This is not just Wilson the icon—but Wilson the man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Famine: Stalin's War on Ukraine*



  






*AN ECONOMIST BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

From the author of the Pulitzer Prize-winning Gulag and the National Book Award finalist Iron Curtain, a revelatory history of one of Stalin's greatest crimes—the consequences of which still resonate today*

In 1929 Stalin launched his policy of agricultural collectivization—in effect a second Russian revolution—which forced millions of peasants off their land and onto collective farms. The result was a catastrophic famine, the most lethal in European history. At least five million people died between 1931 and 1933 in the USSR. But instead of sending relief the Soviet state made use of the catastrophe to rid itself of a political problem. In _Red Famine_, Anne Applebaum argues that more than three million of those dead were Ukrainians who perished not because they were accidental victims of a bad policy but because the state deliberately set out to kill them.

Applebaum proves what has long been suspected: after a series of rebellions unsettled the province, Stalin set out to destroy the Ukrainian peasantry. The state sealed the republic’s borders and seized all available food. Starvation set in rapidly, and people ate anything: grass, tree bark, dogs, corpses. In some cases, they killed one another for food. Devastating and definitive, _Red Famine_ captures the horror of ordinary people struggling to survive extraordinary evil.

Today, Russia, the successor to the Soviet Union, has placed Ukrainian independence in its sights once more. Applebaum’s compulsively readable narrative recalls one of the worst crimes of the twentieth century, and shows how it may foreshadow a new threat to the political order in the twenty-first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Battle for Leyte Gulf*



  






The Battle for Leyte Gulf was the greatest naval battle of the Second World War.

It the largest engagement ever fought on the high seas.


From Singapore, Formosa, and Japan the Imperial Japanese Navy set forth: 9 battleships, 4 carriers, 14 heavy cruisers, 6 light cruisers, 33 destroyers — all bound for victory or death in the waters of Leyte Gulf.

They were met by the combined forces of the American and Australian navies with 12 battleships, 8 fleet carriers, 8 light carriers, 18 escort carriers, 24 cruisers, 166 destroyers and destroyer escorts, along with numerous other vessels.

For the Japanese the battle represented the supreme naval effort of the war.

At Leyte Gulf they aimed to smash the Allied navies and prevent the American attempt to recapture the Philippines.

The Japanese were willing to gamble everything on this battle and one of their Admirals, Takeo Kurita, admitted after the war that they “expected that more than half our ships would be lost.”

Yet, the Japanese were not able to smash the Allied navies and never again demonstrated the same strength on the highs seas that they had prior to 23rd October 1944.

C. Vann Woodward, the Pulitzer-prize winning historian, provides a fascinating overview of the engagement that lasted for four days.

He breaks down the conflict into four separate major battles, including the Battle of the Sibuyan Sea, the Battle of Surigao Strait, the Battle off Cape Engaño, and the Battle off Samar, to demonstrate to the reader the sheer scale and ferocity of the Battle for Leyte Gulf.

“This is the first full account of what will undoubtedly be a considerable library on the Battle for Leyte Gulf and it is well that it is the first. The general picture is so soundly documented that it is hard to see how anyone, ever, will be able to improve on Mr. Woodward’s presentation of the facts in the case.” — The New York Times

C. Vann Woodward was Professor of History at John Hopkins University and subsequently at Yale. During the war he served as as an Intelligence Officer in the Office of Chief of Naval Operations. He wrote numerous books on the American south and race relations. His book The Battle for Leyte Gulf was first published in 1947 and he passed away in 1999.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swansea Pals: A History of the 14th (Service) Battalion, The Welsh Regiment in The Great War *



  






The Swansea Battalion was formed from local men by the Mayor of Swansea in the response to Lord Kitcheners famous appeal for volunteers. This, the first full history of the Battalion, covers early recruiting for the battalion in the Swansea area and its subsequent training in Swansea, Rhyl and Winchester, prior to departure, some 1,200 strong, in December 1915 for the Western Front. As part of the 38th Welsh Division it participated in the attack on Mametz Wood on the Somme where, in a single day, it suffered almost 100 men killed and 300 wounded out of an attacking contingent of less than 700. A further very successful raid on the German held High Command Redoubt was followed by front line service in the dreaded Ypres Salient. Here it took part in the bloody third Battle of Ypres, better known today as the Passchendaele Offensive. At Aveluy Wood it was accidentally shelled by its own artillery, suffering a number of fatalities. The Swansea Battalion then took an active part in the battles that finally broke the Hindenburg Line and the spirit of German resistance, one of its exploits being described as the high point of soldierly achievement by Douglas Haig. It was still advancing when the Armistice was signed in November 1918.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 51st (Highland) Division in the Great War: Engine of Destruction*



  






Scotland provided two Territorial Force divisions at the outbreak of the First World War, in due course taking their place in the order of battle as the 51st (Highland) Division and the 52nd (Lowland) Division. 1066 and All That concluded that the war was won by the Americans, assisted by the Australians (AZTECS) and some Canadians, and 51 Highlanders. If nothing else, this ironic analysis showed that Major General George (Uncle, sometimes Daddy) Harper was a master of positive publicity and knew its value in building the Divisions image and morale. He commanded the Division from late September 1915 until shortly before the opening of the German Spring Offensive in March 1918, when he was promoted to the command of IV Corps; his name is firmly linked to the 51st.The Division arrived in France in May 1915 and took part in a limited (and unsuccessful) attack in French Flanders in June 1915, which revealed hardly surprising weaknesses in training. The next year was spent relatively quietly on the Somme and, from March 1916, the southern end of Vimy Ridge. Thereafter it fought on the Somme at High Wood and Beaumont-Hamel, at the Battle of Arras, at Third Ypres, Cambrai, faced two of the German spring offensives of 1918 and was then involved in the successful series of allied offensives that ended the war, in the Divisions case starting with an attack with the French and the Italians in the Champagne in July 1918.No history of the Division has been written since Brewshers in 1921. This book aims to cast a more objective light on its activities and to challenge its post war critics. It makes full use of official records and first hand accounts, including those provided by descendants with previously unpublished family records or illustrations. The books main purpose is to pay tribute to a generation that met hitherto unimagined horrors with fortitude, adaptability, resilience and humour and, despite the awful price in lives, broken bodies and minds, carried on until the job was done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Experimental Units of Hitler's Condor Legion: German Aircraft In Action During the Spanish Civil War (Air War Archive)*



  






At the start of the Spanish Civil War the nationalists sought help for their cause from Germany, following which volunteers from the German Air Force and Army formed what was called the Condor Legion. This force made a significant contribution to General Francos eventual victory and this included two experimental air units, known as VJ/88 and VB/88. The formers mission was to combat test the new monoplane fighters; the Messerschmitt Bf 109 and the Heinkel He 112. The latter groups task was to test the new twin-engine, retractable undercarriage bombers; the Heinkel He 111, the fast Dornier Do 17 and the Junkers Ju 86.The Heinkels made their combat debut on 9 March 1937, when they attacked Republican held airfields in support of the Battle of Guadalajara. The Heinkel proved superior to the two other German medium bombers, being both faster and carrying a heavier bomb load. Likewise, the Messerschmitt Bf 109 was quickly found to be the better of the two fighters. This book aims to examine the history of the men and machines that served in those units. The Fhrer thought the matter over. I urged him to give support [to Franco] under all circumstances, firstly, in order to prevent the further spread of communism in that theatre and, secondly, to test my young Luftwaffe at this opportunity in this or that technical respect.Herman Gring at the Nuremberg War Trials.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*100 Group (Bomber Support): RAF Bomber Command in World War II (Aviation Heritage Trail)*



  






As part of the AHT series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area—in this case Norfolk. The growing importance of the 'electronic war' in the air in 1943 caused the creation of 100 Group to fly both defensive and offensive sorties employing highly secret Radio Counter Measure equipment. The Group flew from airfields at Foulsham, Great Massingham, Little Snoring, North Creake, Swannington and West Raynham. The aircraft flown were Halifax, Beaufighter, Mosquito and Fortress. The Group included RAF Squadron numbers 192, 169, 23, 171, 199, 214, 157, 85, 141 and 239.This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favorite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would have sought well-deserved entertainment and relaxation. Other museums and places that are relevant will also be described and general directions on how to get them included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spitfire!: The Experiences of a Battle of Britain Fighter Pilot *



  






*Let go from his job in a lightbulb factory, Brian Lane was accepted for a Short Service Commission in the RAF in 1936. An ordinary man like the thousands of others who were sent to war, Brian had no idea what awaited him in the skies...*

Brian joined his first fighter squadron, No 66, flying Gauntlet biplanes at Duxford, in 1937. He fought over Dunkirk and throughout the Battle of Britain and at its peak he was made squadron leader of 19 Squadron after his CO was shot down and killed.

He wrote this memoir in 1941 and published it under the pseudonym, 'B. J. Ellan' as _Spitfire! The Experiences of a Fighter Pilot_. It was a short-lived bestseller as the publisher at the time couldn't get enough paper from the War Ministry.

Brian made his last combat flight on 13th December 1942, and was shot down over the cold and inhospitable North Sea, which became Brian Lane's only shroud and last resting place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wings over the Waves: The Biography and Letters of Lieutenant Commander Roy Baker-Falkner DSO DSC RN *



  






This is the biography of one of the Royal Navys legendary pilots. BF or Daddy as he was known, started his career at Dartmouth and then spent his early seagoing years in Hong Kong, Nagasaki and Hiroshima. His wartime experiences as a Fleet Air pilot aboard HMS Glorious included the historic air strike at Taranto and the search for the Graf Spee. In May 1940 he was loaned to Coastal Command and attacked German Panzer tanks in a biplane, defended Allied troops over Dunkirk and was one of only a few naval officers to fight in the Battle of Britain. After a period as a test pilot at Boscombe Down he became one of only four Wing Leaders in the Royal Navy. His successful leadership lead to many more successes, not least the crippling of Tirpitz as part of a diversionary plan in the lead up to D-Day.He was a superb pilot, loved by all the air and ground crew under his command. His reputation as a fearless and dynamic leader remains a legend today. The book contains detailed and graphic accounts of aerial sorties and strikes throughout the dark days over Nazi Europe. Tragically he was killed in action in July 1944, one week prior to promotion and a job ashore. The book includes many of his letters and extracts from his diary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tug of War: The Battle for Italy, 1943–1945 (Pen & Sword Military Classics)*



  






When the Allies invaded mainland Italy in 1943 they intended only a clearing-up operation to knock Italy out of the war, but Hitler ordered the German armies to defend every foot of the country. The 'Tug of War' was the mysterious force which caused a war to race out of control, and attract vast numbers of men, tanks, guns and aircraft. The book analyses the main battles of Salerno, Cassino, Anzio and the march on Rome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret War (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 37) *



  






*A look at the scientists and technicians whose hard work off the battlefield assisted the Allied Forces in winning the World War II.*

Based on the BBC television documentary series of the same name, this book offers a behind-the-scenes look at the fight by the “back room” scientists and technicians of the Second World War, including the battles against the Luftwaffe navigational beams, the V-1 and V-2 flying bombs, the development of radar, the battle against the U-boats, countering the magnetic mine, and the breaking of the codes produced by the Enigma machines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*World War II in the Mediterranean, 1942–1945 (Major Battles and Campaigns Book 2)*



  






*The award-winning historian offers an illuminating reassessment of WWII Allied operations in the Mediterranean—and the generals who led them.*

As a secondary theater of combat during the Second World War, the Mediterranean has received less historical analysis than Northwest Europe, where Allies made their celebrated D-Day invasion. In this volume, Carlo D’Este underscores the importance of the Mediterranean campaign while calling into question much of the standard historical narrative on the subject.

With expert research, D’Este presents a nuanced and often surprising assessment of Allied leadership. Special attention is given to the three commanders of the Italian campaign: General Sir Harold R. L. G. Alexander and Field Marshal Bernard Law Montgomery of the British Army, and the American General Mark W. Clark. Balancing his close examination of high-level strategy with acute attention to the realities on the ground, D’Este delivers a study that is both vivid and provocative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*General Mark Clark: Commander of America's Fifth Army in World War II and Liberator of Rome (The Generals Book 2) *



  






*“Mikolashek . . . has given we history readers and buffs, as well as military historians, a new introduction to a key American General of World War 2.” —Jim Kane, 1 Man and His Books*

Although not nearly as well-known as other US Army senior commanders, Gen. Mark Clark is one of the four men—along with Eisenhower, Patton, and Bradley—who historian Martin Blumenson called “the essential quartet of American leaders who achieved victory in Europe.” Eisenhower nicknamed him the American Eagle.

A skilled staff officer, Clark rose quickly through the ranks, and by the time America entered the war, he was deputy commander of Allied forces in north Africa. Several weeks before Operation Torch, Clark landed by submarine in a daring mission to negotiate the cooperation of the Vichy French. He was subsequently named commander of United States Fifth Army and tasked with the invasion of Italy.

Fifth Army and Mark Clark are virtually synonymous. From the September 1943 landing at Salerno, Clark and his army fought their way north against skilled German resistance, augmented by mountainous terrain. The daring January 1944 end-run at Anzio, although not immediately successful, set the stage for Fifth Army’s liberation of Rome on June 4, 1944, after ten months of hard fighting.

Mikolashek, a history professor at the United States Army Command and General Staff College, sheds much needed historical light on one of America’s most important fighting generals in this “warts and all” biography. He also demonstrates the importance of the Italian Campaign, paying tribute to the valorous soldiers of U.S. Fifth Army and their Allied comrades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe X-Planes: German Experimental Aircraft of World War II*



  






*This illustrated WWII history reveals the full range of experimental military aircraft that the Third Reich nearly flew into combat.*

From jet planes and high-altitude aircraft to radar-equipped fighters configured to deliver chemical weapons, numerous secret Luftwaffe planes reached prototype stage during the Second World War. Had these innovative aircraft made it into combat, the course of the war could have gone very differently. Renowned aviation expert Manfred Griehl explores these projects through an informative and fascinating selection of images, including numerous wartime photographs.

Despite the Allied authorities' ban on research, countless aircraft were designed and tested by the Luftwaffe and German manufacturers before World War II. The research went ahead at secret evaluation sites in Germany, Switzerland, Sweden and the USSR. Though this work continued after the outbreak of war, many projects were never completed, often because the developers simply ran out of time. This definitive guide reveals the remarkable range of planes that the Third Reich failed to complete.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Normandy to Victory: The War Diary of General Courtney H. Hodges & the First U.S. Army (American Warriors Series) *



  






*This annotated edition of General Hodges’s WWII diary offers a unique firsthand account of the First US Army from D-Day to V-E Day: “a fascinating book” (Bowling Green Daily News).*

During World War II, General Courtney Hicks Hodges commanded the First US Army, taking part in the Allied invasion of France, the liberation of Paris, and the ultimate Allied victory in 1945. Maintained by two of Hodges's aides, Major William C. Sylvan and Captain Francis G. Smith Jr., this military journal offers a unique firsthand account of the actions, decisions, and daily activities of General Hodges and the First Army throughout the war.

The diary opens on June 2, 1944, as Hodges and the First Army prepare for the Allied invasion of France. In the weeks and months that follow, the diary highlights the crucial role that Hodges's command played in the Allied operations in northwest Europe. The diary recounts the First Army's involvement in the fight for France, the Siegfried Line campaign, the Battle of the Bulge, the drive to the Roer River, and the crossing of the Rhine, following Hodges and his men through savage European combat until the German surrender in May 1945.

This historically significant text has previously been available only to military historians and researchers. Retired US Army historian John T. Greenwood has now edited the text in its entirety and added a biography of General Hodges as well as extensive contextual notes.

*A Choice Outstanding Academic Title
Winner of the 2009 Distinguished Writing Award from the Army Historical Foundation*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Generals of the Army: Marshall, MacArthur, Eisenhower, Arnold, Bradley (American Warriors Series)*



  






*“A concise account of the extraordinary careers of the five men who had perhaps the greatest impact on the US military of the late twentieth century.” —Andrew Wiest, author of The Boys of ’67: Charlie Company’s War in Vietnam*

Formally titled “General of the Army,” the five-star general is the highest possible rank awarded in the U.S. Army in modern times and has been awarded to only five men in the nation’s history: George C. Marshall, Douglas MacArthur, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Henry H. Arnold, and Omar N. Bradley. In addition to their rank, these distinguished soldiers all shared the experience of serving or studying at Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, where they gained the knowledge that would prepare them for command during World War II and the Korean War.

In _Generals of the Army_, James H. Willbanks assembles top military historians to examine the connection between the institution and the success of these exceptional men. Historically known as the “intellectual center of the Army,” Fort Leavenworth is the oldest active Army post west of Washington, D.C., and one of the most important military installations in the United States. Though there are many biographies of the five-star generals, this innovative study offers a fresh perspective by illuminating the ways in which these legendary figures influenced and were influenced by Leavenworth. This concise volume offers an intriguing look at the lives of these remarkable men and the contributions they made to the defense of the nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Agent Sonya: Moscow's Most Daring Wartime Spy *



  






*The “master storyteller” (San Francisco Chronicle) behind the New York Times bestseller The Spy and the Traitor uncovers the true story behind the Cold War’s most intrepid female spy.

“[An] immensely exciting, fast-moving account.”—The Washington Post

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Foreign Affairs • Kirkus Reviews • Library Journal*

In 1942, in a quiet village in the leafy English Cotswolds, a thin, elegant woman lived in a small cottage with her three children and her husband, who worked as a machinist nearby. Ursula Burton was friendly but reserved, and spoke English with a slight foreign accent. By all accounts, she seemed to be living a simple, unassuming life. Her neighbors in the village knew little about her.

They didn’t know that she was a high-ranking Soviet intelligence officer. They didn’t know that her husband was also a spy, or that she was running powerful agents across Europe. Behind the facade of her picturesque life, Burton was a dedicated Communist, a Soviet colonel, and a veteran agent, gathering the scientific secrets that would enable the Soviet Union to build the bomb.

This true-life spy story is a masterpiece about the woman code-named “Sonya.” Over the course of her career, she was hunted by the Chinese, the Japanese, the Nazis, MI5, MI6, and the FBI—and she evaded them all. Her story reflects the great ideological clash of the twentieth century—between Communism, Fascism, and Western democracy—and casts new light on the spy battles and shifting allegiances of our own times.

With unparalleled access to Sonya’s diaries and correspondence and never-before-seen information on her clandestine activities, Ben Macintyre has conjured a page-turning history of a legendary secret agent, a woman who influenced the course of the Cold War and helped plunge the world into a decades-long standoff between nuclear superpowers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*JFK: Coming of Age in the American Century, 1917-1956*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES EDITORS’ CHOICE • A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian takes us as close as we have ever been to the real John F. Kennedy in this revelatory biography of the iconic, yet still elusive, thirty-fifth president.

“An utterly incandescent study of one of the most consequential figures of the twentieth century.”—Jill Lepore, author of These Truths: A History of the United States

NAMED BIOGRAPHY OF THE YEAR BY The Times (London)
NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The Sunday Times (London) • New Statesman • The Daily Telegraph • Kirkus Reviews*
By the time of his assassination in 1963, John F. Kennedy stood at the helm of the greatest power the world had ever seen, a booming American nation that he had steered through some of the most perilous diplomatic standoffs of the Cold War. Born in 1917 to a striving Irish American family that had become among Boston’s wealthiest, Kennedy knew political ambition from an early age, and his meteoric rise to become the youngest elected president cemented his status as one of the most mythologized figures in American history. And while hagiographic portrayals of his dazzling charisma, reports of his extramarital affairs, and disagreements over his political legacy have come and gone in the decades since his untimely death, these accounts all fail to capture the full person.

Beckoned by this gap in our historical knowledge, Fredrik Logevall has spent much of the last decade searching for the “real” JFK. The result of this prodigious effort is a sweeping two-volume biography that properly contextualizes Kennedy amidst the roiling American Century. This volume spans the first thirty-nine years of JFK’s life—from birth through his decision to run for president—to reveal his early relationships, his formative experiences during World War II, his ideas, his writings, his political aspirations. In examining these pre–White House years, Logevall shows us a more serious, independently minded Kennedy than we’ve previously known, whose distinct international sensibility would prepare him to enter national politics at a critical moment in modern U.S. history.

Along the way, Logevall tells the parallel story of America’s midcentury rise. As Kennedy comes of age, we see the charged debate between isolationists and interventionists in the years before Pearl Harbor; the tumult of the Second World War, through which the United States emerged as a global colossus; the outbreak and spread of the Cold War; the domestic politics of anti-Communism and the attendant scourge of McCarthyism; the growth of television’s influence on politics; and more.

_JFK: Coming of Age in the American Century, 1917–1956_ is a sweeping history of the United States in the middle decades of the twentieth century, as well as the clearest portrait we have of this enigmatic American icon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night Shift*



  






More than twenty-five stories of horror and nightmarish fantasy transform everyday situations into experiences of compelling terror in the worlds of the living, the dying, and the nonliving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Exorcist: 40th Anniversary Edition*



  






Originally published in 1971, _The Exorcist_, one of the most controversial novels ever written, went on to become a literary phenomenon: It spent fifty-seven weeks on the _New York Times_ bestseller list, seventeen consecutively at number one. Inspired by a true story of a child's demonic possession in the 1940s, William Peter Blatty created an iconic novel that focuses on Regan, the eleven-year-old daughter of a movie actress residing in Washington, D.C. A small group of overwhelmed yet determined individuals must rescue Regan from her unspeakable fate, and the drama that ensues is gripping and unfailingly terrifying. Two years after its publication, _The Exorcist_ was, of course, turned into a wildly popular motion picture, garnering ten Academy Award nominations. On opening day of the film, lines of the novel's fans stretched around city blocks. In Chicago, frustrated moviegoers used a battering ram to gain entry through the double side doors of a theater. In Kansas City, police used tear gas to disperse an impatient crowd who tried to force their way into a cinema. The three major television networks carried footage of these events; CBS's Walter Cronkite devoted almost ten minutes to the story. _The Exorcist_ was, and is, more than just a novel and a film: it is a literary landmark. Purposefully raw and profane, _The Exorcist_ still has the extraordinary ability to disturb readers and cause them to forget that it is "just a story." Newly polished and added to by it author and published here in this beautiful fortieth anniversary edition, it remains an unforgettable reading experience and will continue to shock and frighten a new generation of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*CyberStorm: A Novel *



  






Mike Mitchell is an average New Yorker struggling just to keep his family together when a string of disasters shreds the bustling city around them. The Internet and communication networks go down, just as a monster snowstorm cuts New York off from the world.

Days go by without contact to the outside world. Then weeks.

In the chaos, conspiracy theories rage about a foreign cyberattack. Was it the North Koreans? The Russians? The Chinese? Might it be the first shockwave of a global shift in power?

But even these questions become unimportant as Mike and his family struggle for survival in the wintry tomb of a doomed New York.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*Darknet*



  






*Follow one man’s journey through a shadowy underworld that threatens the security of humanity.*

_In a world where corporations have the same rights as human beings…
Profit is everything and psychopathic executives call the shots…
Anything is possible._

Jake O'Connell leaves a life of crime and swears he'll never return, but his new life as a stock broker in New York is ripped away when his childhood friend Sean Womack is murdered.

Thousands of miles away in Hong Kong, scientist Jin Huang finds a list of wealthy dead people in a massive banking conspiracy. Problem is, some of the people don't stay dead. As Jin begins her investigation, she's petrified to discover her _own_ name on the growing list of dead-but-alive.

On the run, Jake O'Connell and Jin Huang race across continents to uncover a dark secret spreading like a cancer into the world. Why was Sean killed, and how is the list of wealthy dead connected? Are some of them really coming back to life? But all this becomes irrelevant when Jake's family is attacked...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Revenge of the Apocalypse (A Duck & Cover Adventure Book 4)*



  






*There’s an empire to topple, a tyrant to kill and revenge to be had.*

They’ve taken everything from him. Now Jerry and Chewy are headed to Niagara Falls to take out the wasteland’s greatest villain once and for all. But the Librarian isn’t the only one looking for revenge.

Several other post-apocalyptic nomadic warriors have experienced Invcitus’ horrors first-hand and are in town to find vengeance.

The Bookkeepers have lived under the tyrant’s iron fist for far too long. They’re well informed, organized and ready to strike.

Mr. Christopher is heading back to town with one less hand and a whole new reason to kill The Librarian.

Coy has been beaten, battered and forced to eat his friend as bacon. And, now he’s looking to settle the score.

But, Invictus didn’t get to the top of the post-apocalyptic pecking order by being easy to kill.

Catch all the revenge, retribution and comeuppance the wasteland has to offer in Revenge of the Apocalypse, book 4 in the Duck & Cover Adventures.

*It’s the end of the world as you've never known it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Destroy The Corrupt: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 2)*

*Book 1 is currently **free here**. * 




  






*No one runs a racket and gets away with it.*

Not in the Federation and not when it steals business from The Bad Company. Punish the interlopers! But justice must be served. Is it a racket? Or are they just better at business?

Send in the Magistrate to investigate and apply the law. What will Rivka uncover? What justice will she deliver?

Keep pulling the threads. See what unravels. They keep leading her...

*Somewhere. She knows she has to follow. Even if it smells like a trap.*

Criminals can run, but the Magistrates can run faster. Fear and fury, fire up the blasters and protect the business!

_You'll love following Rivka’s adventures where no one is above the law._

You have been judged and now the corrupt must die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Golf's Best Excuses: 150 Hilarious Excuses Every Golf Player Should Know *



  






*Explain away your bad shots—and have your friends laugh at the same time!*

In _Golf's Best Excuses_, author Joshua Shifrin takes a witty approach in helping golfers make sense of their worst days on the golf course. The next time a player goes down in defeat, he or she can always explain the woeful round with “My golf clubs are too old.” Or after a bad putt, golfers might try to explain the mishap with, “There were too many spike marks on the green.”

Shifrin has crafted 150 funny—but all-too-real—excuses for pros and amateurs alike. Examples include:

I’m late for my wedding and it’s throwing off my concentration.
I thought this hole was a dogleg to the left . . . not right.
If I didn’t have those four double bogeys I could have scored really well today.
Someone yelled “fore” during my backswing.
Any many more!
Whether you want to motivate the duffer in your life or laugh away embarrassing mistakes in your own game, _Golf's Best Excuses_ is a must-read. Complete with laugh-out-loud full-color cartoons, this book makes for the perfect gift.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Block 46 (Roy & Castells Series Book 1) *



  






*Evil remembers...

Falkenberg, Sweden.* The mutilated body of talented young jewellery designer, Linnea Blix, is found in a snow-swept marina.

*Hampstead Heath, London.* The body of a young boy is discovered with similar wounds to Linnea's.

*Buchenwald Concentration Camp, 1944.* In the midst of the hell of the Holocaust, Erich Hebner will do anything to see himself as a human again.

Are the two murders the work of a serial killer, and how are they connected to shocking events at Buchenwald?

Emily Roy, a profiler on loan to Scotland Yard from the Canadian Royal Mounted Police, joins up with Linnea's friend, French true-crime writer Alexis Castells, to investigate the puzzling case. They travel between Sweden and London, and then deep into the past, as a startling and terrifying connection comes to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Things We Cannot Say: A Novel*



  






*Now a New York Times bestseller!

From the author of Truths I Never Told You, Before I Let You Go, and the upcoming The Warsaw Orphan, Kelly Rimmer’s powerful WWII novel follows a woman’s urgent search for answers to a family mystery that uncovers truths about herself that she never expected.

“Kelly Rimmer has outdone herself. I thought that Before I Let You Go was one of the best novels I had ever read…If you only have time to read one book this year The Things We Cannot Say should be that book. Keep tissues handy.”—Fresh Fiction

“Fans of The Nightingale and Lilac Girls will adore The Things We Cannot Say.” —Pam Jenoff, New York Times bestselling author*

In 1942, Europe remains in the relentless grip of war. Just beyond the tents of the Russian refugee camp she calls home, a young woman speaks her wedding vows. It’s a decision that will alter her destiny…and it’s a lie that will remain buried until the next century.

Since she was nine years old, Alina Dziak knew she would marry her best friend, Tomasz. Now fifteen and engaged, Alina is unconcerned by reports of Nazi soldiers at the Polish border, believing her neighbors that they pose no real threat, and dreams instead of the day Tomasz returns from college in Warsaw so they can be married. But little by little, injustice by brutal injustice, the Nazi occupation takes hold, and Alina’s tiny rural village, its families, are divided by fear and hate.

Then, as the fabric of their lives is slowly picked apart, Tomasz disappears. Where Alina used to measure time between visits from her beloved, now she measures the spaces between hope and despair, waiting for word from Tomasz and avoiding the attentions of the soldiers who patrol her parents’ farm. But for now, even deafening silence is preferable to grief.

*Slipping between Nazi-occupied Poland and the frenetic pace of modern life, Kelly Rimmer creates an emotional and finely wrought narrative. The Things We Cannot Say is an unshakable reminder of the devastation when truth is silenced…and how it can take a lifetime to find our voice before we learn to trust it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Spy Whisperer (Ben Sign Mystery Book 1) *



  






Six senior MI6 officers have been shortlisted to be the next head of British Intelligence. One by one, they are committing suicide. But the suicides are not what they seem. They have been forced to take their lives by a supremely clever individual. Former high-ranking MI6 officer Ben Sign is instructed to identify who is behind the murders. Could it be a hostile foreign intelligence agency? Sign thinks not. He believes the murderer is one of the six MI6 officers who wants to kill off the competition. With the help of a male former undercover police officer and a female serving Special Branch officer, he scours London and the rest of Britain to identify the serial killer he nicknames ‘the whisperer’. But the whisperer has help: a former special forces assassin, code name ‘the limpet’. Can Sign find the whisperer and the limpet in time? Who's working against him? Can he protect national security from a psychopath?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fifth Man (Ben Sign Mystery Book 2)*



  






An Argentinian spy ship, disguised as a trawler, has been sailing around the Falkland Islands. The islanders and British military base on the Falklands are aware of the ship. They think it's harmless and ignore the ship. But one winter night, four islanders get drunk in a bar and decide to sail their boat out to sea to confront the spy ship. Nobody knows what happened that night. What is known is that the four men washed ashore the next day, dead. Former senior MI6 officer Ben Sign and his business partner, former under cover cop Tom Knutsen, are tasked by the British military to investigate the deaths. Sign is reluctant to do so until he's told that there was a fifth man on the boat on the night the men sailed out. The fifth man escaped and is somewhere in the Falklands. His evidence of what happened that night could give Britain the ammunition to go to war with Argentina. Sign and Knutsen agree to take on the case. Their task is to find the fifth man before an Argentinian assassination unit gets to him and kills him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Kill House (Ben Sign Mystery Book 4)*



  






A serial killer is operating from his mansion in a remote part of England. His victims are his staff. Every month he employs three people - a housekeeper, cook, and gardener. He sources them from a gang that smuggles in illegal immigrants. The victims don’t exist in the eyes of the law. They are invisible. The serial killer is kind to them and gets to know them. Then he kills them in a manner that befits their off-duty interests.

Former MI6 officer Ben Sign and former undercover cop Tom Knutsen are alerted to the disappearance of numerous immigrants. Sign suspects they are being murdered by a clever serial killer. But how does he ascertain that person’s identity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Game of Snipers (Bob Lee Swagger)*



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER
"Bob Lee Swagger is a true American literary icon."--Mark Greaney, New York Times Bestselling Author of Mission Critical

In this blazing new thriller from Pulitzer Prize winner Stephen Hunter, master sniper Bob Lee Swagger takes on his biggest job to date...and confronts an assassin with skills that match his own.*

When Bob Lee Swagger is approached by a woman who lost a son to war and has spent the years since risking all that she has to find the sniper who pulled the trigger, he knows right away he'll do everything in his power to help her. But what begins as a favor becomes an obsession, and soon Swagger is back in the action, teaming up with the Mossad, the FBI, and local American law enforcement as he tracks a sniper who is his own equal...and attempts to decipher that assassin's ultimate target before it's too late.

With all-too-real threats and a twisty, masterful storytelling, _Game of Snipers_ is another gripping addition to a bestselling Bob Lee Swagger series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inside of a Dog: What Dogs See, Smell, and Know *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling book that asks what dogs know and how they think. The answers will surprise and delight you as Alexandra Horowitz, a cognitive scientist, explains how dogs perceive their daily worlds, each other, and that other quirky animal, the human.*

Horowitz introduces the reader to dogs’ perceptual and cognitive abilities and then draws a picture of what it might be like to _be _a dog. What’s it like to be able to smell not just every bit of open food in the house but also to smell sadness in humans, or even the passage of time? How does a tiny dog manage to play successfully with a Great Dane? What is it like to hear the bodily vibrations of insects or the hum of a fluorescent light? Why must a person on a bicycle be chased? What’s it like to use your mouth as a hand? In short, what is it like for a dog to experience life from two feet off the ground, amidst the smells of the sidewalk, gazing at our ankles or knees?

_Inside of a Dog _explains these things and much more. The answers can be surprising—once we set aside our natural inclination to anthropomorphize dogs. _Inside of a Dog _also contains up-to-the-minute research—on dogs’ detection of disease, the secrets of their tails, and their skill at reading our attention—that Horowitz puts into useful context. Although not a formal training guide, _Inside of a Dog _has practical application for dog lovers interested in understanding why their dogs do what they do. With a light touch and the weight of science behind her, Alexandra Horowitz examines the animal we think we know best but may actually understand the least. This book is as close as you can get to knowing about dogs without being a dog yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Breath of a Whale: The Science and Spirit of Pacific Ocean Giants*



  






*A powerful ode to marine life and the natural world, these illuminating essays reveal the elusive lives of whales in the Pacific Ocean—home to orcas, humpbacks, sperm, blue, and gray whales*

Leigh Calvez has spent a dozen years researching, observing, and probing the lives of the giants of the deep. Here, she relates the stories of nature's most remarkable creatures, including the familial orcas in the waters of Washington State and British Columbia; the migratory humpbacks; the ancient, deep-diving blue whales, the largest animals on the planet. The lives of these whales are conveyed through the work of dedicated researchers who have spent decades tracking them along their secretive routes that extend for thousands of miles, gleaning their habits and sounds and distinguishing peculiarities.

Calvez author invites the reader onto a small research catamaran maneuvering among 100-foot long blue whales off the coast of California; or to join the task of monitoring patterns of humpback whale movements at the ocean surface: _tail throw_, _flipper slap_, _fluke up_, or _blow_. To experience whales is breathtaking. To understand their lives deepens our connection with the natural world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Saipan: The Beginning of the End*



  






“The conquest of Saipan was, among Pacific operations up to that time, the most clear-cut decisive triumph of combined arms of the United States over the Japanese.” 
_C. B. Cates, General, U. S. Marine Corps_

Victory at Saipan was the key which opened the door to the soft underbelly of the Japanese Empire.
Carl Hoffman’s brilliant account of this ferocious battle takes the reader through the course of its duration, from the initial discussion of plans and preparations right through to the eventual victory.
This book is essential for anyone interested in the Pacific theater of war during World War Two and for the huge impact that the marine corps made in some of the bloodiest battles ever to have taken place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Swiss and the Nazis: How the Alpine Republic Survived in the Shadow of the Third Reich *



  






*The award-winning author of Target Switzerland uses “a wide breadth of research to attempt to answer why Switzerland escaped the Nazi onslaught” (Daly History Blog).*

While surrounded by the Axis powers in World War II, Switzerland remained democratic and, unlike most of Europe, never succumbed to the siren songs and threats of the Nazi goliath.

This book tells the story with emphasis on two voices rarely heard. One voice is that of scores of Swiss who lived in those dark years, told through oral history. They mobilized to defend the country, labored on the farms, and helped refugees. The other voice is that of Nazi Intelligence, those who spied on the Swiss and planned subversion and invasion. Exhaustive documents from the German military archives reveals a chilling rendition of attack plans which would be dissuaded in part by Switzerland’s armed populace and Alpine defenses.

Laced with unique maps and photos, the book reveals how the Swiss mobilized an active “spiritual defense” of their country—including the use of the press and cabaret as weapons against totalitarianism—and explores the role of women in the military and economy, the role of Jewish officers in the highest levels of the Swiss army, and the role of Switzerland itself as America’s window on the Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Paratrooper Padre *



  






*The ack ack was terrific. … The green light came on and the jump master pushed our equipment bundle out and we went out as fast as we could.*

Father Francis L. Sampson made his first combat jump as the heat of battle was raging all around him.

When he landed he cut away his parachute, gathered his equipment and weapons and made his way to his fellow men.

Sampson’s first night in France after the events of D-Day was spent in a small farmhouse caring for wounded soldiers when he was confronted by two German soldiers pointing guns in his face.

Father Sampson’s remarkable book records in brilliant detail the terrifying world of a paratrooper.

_Paratrooper Padre_ is a wonderful work that records in fascinating detail Sampson’s capture, escape, recapture and subsequent time spent as a prisoner of war who upheld his faith in the face of overwhelming odds.

Father Francis L. Sampson was a Catholic priest from Archdiocese for the Military Services and an American Army officer who served as the 12th Chief of Chaplains of the United States Army from 1967 to 1971. His account _Paratrooper Padre_ which was first published in 1948 and was used as inspiration for the film _Saving Private Ryan_. Sampson passed away in 1996.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Fighting Congregation (Annotated)*



  






_My Fighting Congregation_ is the World War 2 combat diary of U.S. Army Chaplain William Taggart. His book details his work with servicemen aboard US ships in the Pacific, and the work he performed alongside Allied troops fighting on Java and stationed in Australia. _My Fighting Congregation_ provides an up-close look at combat from a different perspective, and it is an inspirational story of the role played by the US Army’s Chaplain Service during World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From Texas to Rome: Fighting World War II and the Italian Campaign with the 36th Infantry Division *



  






This remarkable and very rare memoir discusses the bloody combat history of the Texas National Guard 36th Infantry Division in World War II, from pre-embarkation training through the capture of Rome. The perspective, as seen through the eyes of its author, General Fred Walker, is refreshing for its refusal to rely upon hindsight and revisionist history.

Walker led a division longer than any other American officer during World War II. The 36th earned a formidable reputation—and paid a high price for that distinction. Only five divisions in the entire U.S. Army suffered more casualties than the 36th during the course of the war.

Some of the division’s fighting included the hard battles of Salerno and Monte Cassino. The 36th was assigned an assault river crossing at the Rapido to outflank the Cassino position and although several companies made it to the far bank, their tank support failed to cross the river. A German panzer grenadier counterattack pushed the infantry of the 36th back across the river with heavy losses.

General Mark Clark, the 5th Army Commander, in what appeared to be an effort to scapegoat, relieved several key 36th division officers, although General Walker was retained as its commanding general. After the allies captured Rome, Walker was reassigned to command the Infantry School at Fort Benning. Includes a special guest Preface by Jeffrey W. Hunt, Director of the Texas Military Forces Museum, illustrations, photographs, maps. 504 pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Whispers in the Tall Grass *



  






_Whispers in the Tall Grass_ is the second volume of Nick Brokhausen’s riveting memoir of his time serving in Recon Teams Habu and Crusader, CNN, part of MACV-SOG. These small recon teams, comprising Americans and indigenous Montagnards, conducted some of the most dangerous missions of the war, infiltrating areas controlled by the North Vietnamese in Laos, Vietnam, and Cambodia.

Picking up where _We Few _left off,_ Whispers in the Tall Grass_ opens as the war moves into a new phase. The enemy are using special formations to hunt recon teams and missions are now rarely accomplished without heavy contact. Despite the teams’ careful prep, losses are mounting. More and more missions are extracted by Bright Lights until eventually classic recon missions are almost impossible, and the teams briefly trial HALO insertion. Finally, as the US prepares to withdraw, the teams undertake back-to-back missions directing air strikes and disrupting supply lines to ease the pressure on the ARVN. Broken by the pace, but desperate not to leave the Yards, Brokhausen is ordered to out-process, his request for extension denied, and is forced to leave his friends—his brothers—behind.

Written in the same vivid, immediate style that made _We Few _a cult classic, _Whispers in the Tall Grass_ follows Habu, Crusader and other teams as they undertake missions in this new, deadlier phase of the war. The narrative veers from hair-raising to tragic and back as the teams insert into hot targets, act as Bright Light for stricken teams, and play hard in between missions to diffuse the ever-rising tension.

Brokhausen’s account brings home the reality and the detail of operating for days within mere meters of the enemy, and movingly convey the bonds that war creates between soldiers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Baghdad Burning: Girl Blog from Iraq*



  






*Since the fall of Bagdad, women’s voices have been largely erased, but four months after Saddam Hussein’s statue fell, a 24 year-old woman from Baghdad began blogging.*

In 2003, a twenty-four-year-old woman from Baghdad began blogging about life in the city under the pseudonym Riverbend. Her passion, honesty, and wry idiomatic English made her work a vital contribution to our understanding of post-war Iraq—and won her a large following.

Baghdad Burning is a quotidian chronicle of Riverbend’s life with her family between April 2003 and September of 2004. She describes rolling blackouts, intermittent water access, daily explosions, gas shortages and travel restrictions. She also expresses a strong stance against the interim government, the Bush administration, and Islamic fundamentalists like Al Sadr and his followers. Her book “offers quick takes on events as they occur, from a perspective too often overlooked, ignored or suppressed” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nightwings *



  






*Winner of the Hugo Award: This classic is an “evocative look at a crumbling Earth of the far future and a human race struggling to survive” (George R. R. Martin).*
“Roum is a city built on seven hills. They say it was a capital of man in one of the earlier cycles. I knew nothing of that, for my guild was Watching, not Remembering.” For a thousand years, mankind has lived under the threat of invasion from an alien race. After the oceans rose and the continents were reshaped, people divided into guilds—Musicians, Scribes, Merchants, Clowns, and more. The Watchers wander the earth, scouring the skies for signs of enemies from the stars. But during one Watcher’s journey to the ancient city of Roum with his companion, a Flier named Avluela, a moment of distraction allows the invaders to advance. When the Watcher finally sounds the alarm, it’s too late; the star people are poised to conquer all. And so, with the world in turmoil, the Watcher sets out alone for the Hall of the Rememberers, keepers of the past, where humanity’s last hope for survival might be hidden . . . 

Perfect for readers of Greg Bear and Ursula K. Le Guin, renowned, award-winning author Robert Silverberg’s science fiction novel represents the best of the genre and beyond. This ebook features an illustrated biography of Robert Silverberg including rare images and never-before-seen documents from the author’s personal collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Taste Too Many (A Sarah Blair Mystery Book 1) *



  






_For culinary challenged Sarah Blair, there’s only one thing scarier than cooking from scratch—murder!_

Married at eighteen, divorced at twenty-eight, Sarah Blair reluctantly swaps her luxury lifestyle for a cramped studio apartment and a law firm receptionist job in the tired hometown she never left. With nothing much to show for the last decade but her feisty Siamese cat, RahRah, and some clumsy domestic skills, she’s the polar opposite of her bubbly twin, Emily—an ambitious chef determined to take her culinary ambitions to the top at a local gourmet restaurant . . .

Sarah knew starting over would be messy. But things fall apart completely when her ex drops dead, seemingly poisoned by Emily’s award-winning rhubarb crisp. Now, with RahRah wanted by the woman who broke up her marriage and Emily wanted by the police for murder, Sarah needs to figure out the right recipe to crack the case before time runs out. Unfortunately, for a gal whose idea of good china is floral paper plates, catching the real killer and living to tell about it could mean facing a fate worse than death—being in the kitchen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Two Bites Too Many (A Sarah Blair Mystery Book 2)*



  






_Far from a domestic goddess, Sarah Blair would rather catch bad guys than slave over a hot stove. But when a dangerous murder boils over in Wheaton, Alabama, catching the killer means leaving her comfort zone . . ._

Things are finally looking up for Sarah Blair following her unsavory divorce. Settled into a cozy carriage house with her sassy Siamese cat, RahRah, she has somehow managed to hang on to her modest law firm receptionist job and—if befriending flea-bitten strays at the local animal shelter counts—lead a thriving social life. For once, Sarah almost has it together more than her enterprising twin, Emily, a professional chef whose efforts to open a gourmet restaurant have hit a real dead end . . .

When the president of the town bank and city council is murdered after icing Emily’s business plans, all eyes are on the one person who left the scene with blood on her hands—the Blair girls’ sharp-tongued mother, Maybelle. Determined to get her mom off the hook ASAP, Sarah must collect the ingredients of a deadly crime to bring the true culprit to justice. But as neighbors turn against her family, can she pare down the suspects before another victim lands on the chopping block?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Three Treats Too Many (A Sarah Blair Mystery Book 3)*



  






*When a romantic rival opens a competing restaurant in small-town Wheaton, Alabama, Sarah Blair discovers murder is the specialty of the house . . . *

For someone whose greatest culinary skill is ordering takeout, Sarah never expected to be co-owner of a restaurant. Even her Siamese cat, RahRah, seems to be looking at her differently. But while Sarah and her twin sister, Chef Emily, are tangled up in red tape waiting for the building inspector to get around to them, an attention-stealing new establishment—run by none other than Sarah's late ex-husband's mistress, Jane—is having its grand opening across the street. 

Jane's new sous chef, Riley Miller, is the talk of Wheaton with her delicious vegan specialties. When Riley is found dead outside the restaurant with Sarah's friend, Jacob, kneeling over her, the former line cook—whose infatuation with Riley was no secret—becomes the prime suspect. Now Sarah must turn up the heat on the real culprit, who has no reservations about committing cold-blooded murder . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vintage Murder (Roderick Alleyn Book 5)*



  






*A police inspector finds trouble during a trip to New Zealand: “It’s time to start comparing Christie to Marsh instead of the other way around.” —New York Magazine*

Inspector Roderick Alleyn has taken a break from England and journeyed to New Zealand, and traveling along with him are the members of the Carolyn Dacres English Comedy Company. The actors' operatic intrigues offer an amusing diversion—until, unexpectedly, they turn deadly. And Alleyn learns, not for the last time, that while he may be able to leave his badge back in Blighty, he’s still a policeman, even on the other side of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Russian Doll (Ben Sign Mystery Book 3)*



  






A high ranking female MI6 officer - Jayne Archer - commissions private detectives Ben Sign and Tom Knutsen to investigate two matters: first, why her best Russian double agent has lost her nerve and no longer wants to work for Archer; second, what has happened to Archer's twin sister who was separated from her at birth in Moscow. Sign and Knutsen travel to Russia to get answers. When the truth is uncovered, they realise they've opened a Pandora's Box of lies, tragedy, and treason.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Venice Code (A James Acton Thriller, Book #8 )



  




*

*A 700-YEAR-OLD MYSTERY IS ABOUT TO BE SOLVED. BUT HOW MANY MUST DIE FIRST?*

A former President's son is kidnapped in a brazen attack on the streets of Potomac by the same ancient organization that murdered his father, convinced he knows the location of an item stolen from them by the late President.

A close friend awakens from a coma with a message for Archaeology Professor James Acton from the same organization, sending him along with his fiancée on a quest to find an object only rumored to exist, while trying desperately to keep one step ahead of a foe hell-bent on possessing it.

And 700 years ago, the Mongol Empire threatens to fracture into civil war as the northern capital devolves into idol worship, the Khan sending in a trusted family to save the empire—two brothers and a son, Marco Polo, whose actions have ramifications that resonate to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Before She Dies *



  






*A Virginia attorney’s deadly past returns with a travelling carnival in this thriller that “will have readers sleeping with the lights on” (Publishers Weekly, starred review). *

In death, they are purified. Holding his victims under water, he washes away their sins as they struggle for their last breath. Then he exposes them for what they really are: witches, sent to tempt and to corrupt…

Virginia defense attorney Charlotte Wellington doesn’t talk about her childhood—not how she was put to work as a carnival fortuneteller, or her sister’s brutal murder. But now the carnival she escaped all those years ago has come to town. For Charlotte, what’s past is past. But others don’t agree. And as a serial killer terrorizes the area, Charlotte and Detective Daniel Rokov are drawn into a case that becomes terrifyingly personal.

The killer has waited many years for Charlotte to be within his reach. All his victims deserve their fate, but her guilt is greatest. And he is determined to make her suffer and repent—before she dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Final Bearing (The Hunter Killer Series Book 1) *



  






*FROM THE AUTHORS OF THE NOVEL HUNTER KILLER, NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING GERARD BUTLER AND GARY OLDMAN*

_*"This team spins a great tale." - W.E.B. Griffin, author of the bestselling*_* Brotherhood of War series*

*__*

Commander Jonathan Ward and his crew on the old attack sub Spadefish are on one last mission. A US Navy SEAL team is inserted into South America. Their orders are to destroy the secret laboratories of the world’s most notorious drug cartel, and the Spadefish has been sent to provide assistance.

But Juan de Santiago, the violent billionaire drug lord, has an entire private army and a futuristic new mini-submarine of his own. He will do anything to protect his empire.

And he knows the Americans are coming...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deep Storm (Jeremy Logan Series Book 1) *



  






In this explosive new thriller, one of the most incredible and frightening discoveries mankind has ever faced is about to surface.

On an oil platform in the middle of the North Atlantic, a terrifying series of illnesses is spreading through the crew. When expert naval doctor Peter Crane is flown in, he finds his real destination is not the platform itself but Deep Storm: a top secret aquatic science facility, two miles below on the ocean floor. And as Crane soon learns, the covert operation he finds there is concealing something far more sinister than a medical mystery—and much more deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Boob's Life: How America's Obsession Shaped Me—and You*



  






_A Boob’s Life_ explores the surprising truth about women’s most popular body part with vulnerable, witty frankness and true nuggets of American culture that will resonate with everyone who has breasts—or loves them.

Author Leslie Lehr wants to talk about boobs. She’s gone from size AA to DDD and everything between, from puberty to motherhood, enhancement to cancer, and beyond. And she’s not alone—these are classic life stages for women today.

At turns funny and heartbreaking, _A Boob’s Life_ explores both the joys and hazards inherent to living in a woman’s body. Lehr deftly blends her personal narrative with national history, starting in the 1960s with the women’s liberation movement and moving to the current feminist dialogue and what it means to be a woman. Her insightful and clever writing analyzes how America’s obsession with the female form has affected her own life’s journey and the psyche of all women today.

From her prize-winning fiction to her viral _New York Times_ Modern Love essay, exploring the challenges facing contemporary women has been Lehr’s life-long passion. _A Boob’s Life_, her first project since breast cancer treatment, continues this mission, taking readers on a wildly informative, deeply personal, and utterly relatable journey. No matter your gender, you’ll never view this sexy and sacred body part the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fatal Invention: How Science, Politics, and Big Business Re-create Race in the Twenty-First Century *



  






*An incisive, groundbreaking book that examines how a biological concept of race is a myth that promotes inequality in a supposedly “post-racial” era.*

Though the Human Genome Project proved that human beings are not naturally divided by race, the emerging fields of personalized medicine, reproductive technologies, genetic genealogy, and DNA databanks are attempting to resuscitate race as a biological category written in our genes.

This groundbreaking book by legal scholar and social critic Dorothy Roberts examines how the myth of race as a biological concept—revived by purportedly cutting-edge science, race-specific drugs, genetic testing, and DNA databases—continues to undermine a just society and promote inequality in a supposedly “post-racial” era. Named one of the ten best black nonfiction books 2011 by AFRO.com, _Fatal Invention_ offers a timely and “provocative analysis” (_Nature_) of race, science, and politics that “is consistently lucid . . . alarming but not alarmist, controversial but evidential, impassioned but rational” (_Publishers Weekly_, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Borrowed Time: The Science of How and Why We Age*



  






*As featured on BBC Radio 4's Start the Week

'A rich, timely study for the era of "global ageing"' Nature*

The ageing of the world population is one of the most important issues facing humanity in the 21st century – up there with climate change in its potential global impact. Sometime before 2020, the number of people over 65 worldwide will, for the first time, be greater than the number of 0–4 year olds, and it will keep on rising. The strains this is causing on society are already evident as health and social services everywhere struggle to cope with the care needs of the elderly.

But why and how do we age? Scientists have been asking this question for centuries, yet there is still no agreement. There are a myriad competing theories, from the idea that our bodies simply wear out with the rough and tumble of living, like well-worn shoes or a rusting car, to the belief that ageing and death are genetically programmed and controlled.

In _Borrowed Time_, Sue Armstrong tells the story of science's quest to understand ageing and to prevent or delay the crippling conditions so often associated with old age. She focusses inward – on what is going on in our bodies at the most basic level of the cells and genes as the years pass – to look for answers to why and how our skin wrinkles with age, our wounds take much longer to heal than they did when we were kids, and why words escape us at crucial moments in conversation.This book explores these questions and many others through interviews with key scientists in the field of gerontology and with people who have interesting and important stories to tell about their personal experiences of ageing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*African Samurai: The True Story of a Legendary Black Warrior in Feudal Japan *



  






*Warrior. Samurai. Legend.

“A readable, compassionate account of an extraordinary life.” —The Washington Post

The remarkable life of history’s first foreign-born samurai, and his astonishing journey from Northeast Africa to the heights of Japanese society.*

When Yasuke arrived in Japan in the late 1500s, he had already traveled much of the known world. Kidnapped as a child, he had ended up a servant and bodyguard to the head of the Jesuits in Asia, with whom he traversed India and China learning multiple languages as he went. His arrival in Kyoto, however, literally caused a riot. Most Japanese people had never seen an African man before, and many of them saw him as the embodiment of the black-skinned (in local tradition) Buddha. Among those who were drawn to his presence was Lord Nobunaga, head of the most powerful clan in Japan, who made Yasuke a samurai in his court. Soon, he was learning the traditions of Japan’s martial arts and ascending the upper echelons of Japanese society.

In the four hundred years since, Yasuke has been known in Japan largely as a legendary, perhaps mythical figure. Now _African Samurai_ presents the never-before-told biography of this unique figure of the sixteenth century, one whose travels between countries, cultures and classes offers a new perspective on race in world history and a vivid portrait of life in medieval Japan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Civil War: The First Year Told by Those Who Lived It (LOA #212) (Library of America: The Civil War Collection Book 1)*



  






*The first volume in a four-volume series on the American Civil War—featuring first-hand writings from Ulysses S. Grant, Robert E. Lee, Abraham Lincoln, and more
*
After 150 years the Civil War is still our greatest national drama, at once heroic, tragic, and epic-our Iliad, but also our Bible, a story of sin and judgment, suffering and despair, death and resurrection in a "new birth of freedom.” Drawn from letters, diaries, speeches, articles, poems, songs, military reports, legal opinions, and memoirs, _The Civil War: The First Year_ gathers over 120 pieces by more than sixty participants to create a unique firsthand narrative of this great historical crisis.

Beginning on the eve of Lincoln's election in November 1860 and ending in January 1862 with the appointment of Edwin M. Stanton as secretary of war, this volume presents writing by figures well-known—Ulysses S. Grant, Robert E. Lee, Mary Chesnut, Frederick Douglass, and Lincoln himself among them—and less familiar, like proslavery advocate J.D.B. DeBow, Lieutenants Charles B. Haydon of the 2nd Michigan Infantry and Henry Livermore Abbott of the 20th Massachusetts Volunteer Infantry Regiment, and plantation mistresses Catherine Edmondston of North Carolina and Kate Stone of Mississippi. Together, the selections provide a powerful sense of the immediacy, uncertainty, and urgency of events as the nation was torn asunder. Includes headnotes, a chronology of events, biographical and explanatory endnotes, full-color hand-drawn endpaper maps, and an index. Companion volumes will gather writings from the second, third, and final years of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pillar of Fire: Dunkirk 1940*



  






*Early in May 1940, after months of phoney war, the armies of the Third Reich burst out of the Ardennes into northern France. Brilliantly conceived and executed, Operation Sichelschnitt was one of the most astonishing military plans of all time.*

Cutting through weak French defences, Rommel's panzers raced for the Channel behind the main British and French armies. Over 300,000 men were taken off the beaches of Dunkirk, and it was they who became the nucleus of the armies which swept Nazism from Europe in 1944 and '45.

_Pillar of Fire: Dunkirk 1940_ is a unique, soldier's-eye view of this extraordinary story, making sense of the chaos and anarchy of an army in defeat in the words of those who lived through those tumultuous weeks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Woman of No Importance: The Untold Story of the American Spy Who Helped Win World War II *



  






*A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Chosen as a BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR by NPR, the New York Public Library, Amazon, the Seattle Times, the Washington Independent Review of Books, PopSugar, the Minneapolis Star Tribune, BookBrowse, the Spectator, and the Times of London

Winner of the Plutarch Award for Best Biography

“Excellent…This book is as riveting as any thriller, and as hard to put down.” -- The New York Times Book Review

"A compelling biography of a masterful spy, and a reminder of what can be done with a few brave people -- and a little resistance." - NPR

"A meticiulous history that reads like a thriller." - Ben Macintyre

A never-before-told story of Virginia Hall, the American spy who changed the course of World War II, from the author of Clementine.*

In 1942, the Gestapo sent out an urgent transmission: "She is the most dangerous of all Allied spies. We must find and destroy her."

The target in their sights was Virginia Hall, a Baltimore socialite who talked her way into Special Operations Executive, the spy organization dubbed Winston Churchill's "Ministry of Ungentlemanly Warfare." She became the first Allied woman deployed behind enemy lines and--despite her prosthetic leg--helped to light the flame of the French Resistance, revolutionizing secret warfare as we know it.

Virginia established vast spy networks throughout France, called weapons and explosives down from the skies, and became a linchpin for the Resistance. Even as her face covered wanted posters and a bounty was placed on her head, Virginia refused order after order to evacuate. She finally escaped through a death-defying hike over the Pyrenees into Spain, her cover blown. But she plunged back in, adamant that she had more lives to save, and led a victorious guerilla campaign, liberating swathes of France from the Nazis after D-Day.

Based on new and extensive research, Sonia Purnell has for the first time uncovered the full secret life of Virginia Hall--an astounding and inspiring story of heroism, spycraft, resistance, and personal triumph over shocking adversity. _A Woman of No Importance_ is the breathtaking story of how one woman's fierce persistence helped win the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Judy: A Dog in a Million: From Runaway Puppy to the World's Most Heroic Dog*



  






*The impossibly moving story of how Judy, World War Two's only animal POW, brought hope in the midst of hell.*

Judy, a beautiful liver and white English pointer, and the only animal POW of WWII, truly was a dog in a million, cherished and adored by the British, Australian, American and other Allied servicemen who fought to survive alongside her.

Viewed largely as human by those who shared her extraordinary life, Judy's uncanny ability to sense danger, matched with her quick-thinking and impossible daring saved countless lives. She was a close companion to men who became like a family to her, sharing in both the tragedies and joys they faced. It was in recognition of the extraordinary friendship and protection she offered amidst the unforgiving and savage environment of a Japanese prison camp in Indonesia that she gained her formal status as a POW.

Judy's unique combination of courage, kindness and fun repaid that honour a thousand times over and her incredible story is one of the most heartwarming and inspiring tales you will ever read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Armed Rovers: Beauforts and Beaufighters Over the Mediterranean*



  






*The little-known story of how the Royal Air Force kept supplies from reaching Rommel’s Afrika Korps, by an RAF veteran and renowned aviation historian.*

By far the most dangerous of the RAF operations during the Second World War were daylight attacks on enemy shipping, yet little has been written about this aerial campaign and the brave airmen who took part. In particular, the intense air-sea battles that were fought in the Mediterranean have been neglected in histories of the war in North Africa and Italy. Roy Nesbit, in this classic account, sets the record straight by describing in vivid detail how a few RAF squadrons were successful in destroying supplies vital to the Italian and German armies during the fighting in Libya, Egypt, and Tunisia.

At critical moments during the land battles, during the dramatic advances and retreats that characterized the fighting in the desert, the failure of supplies to get through to Rommel’s Afrika Korps was decisive. But the casualties suffered by the airmen in these low-level attacks were daunting, as were those among the naval and merchant seamen whose vessels were targeted. This is their dramatic true story, by the author of _The Royal Air Force: An Illustrated History From 1918 _and _Arctic Airmen_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Strike Wings: Special Anti-Shipping Squadrons 1942-45*



  






In November 1942, the RAF formed special Strike Wings to attack the heavily defended and seemingly invulnerable convoys that brought Germanys vital supplies of iron ore from Scandinavia down the coast of Europe to feed its war machine. The outcome was a series sea/air battles at close quarters, fought with increasing ferocity until the last days of the war. The Germans tried everything against the Beaufighters and Mosquitos of the Strike Wings fighters, intense flak, parachute mines and even flame-throwers and the casualties were appallingly heavy on both sides. In this classic account of one of the neglected, yet crucial theaters of the air war Roy Nesbit, himself a survivor of strike aircraft of Coastal Command, describes these complex battles from British and German records, assisted by first-hand accounts from some of the brave airmen who took part. He also analyzes the effects of the tactics employed on the German war economy, with some startling conclusions. The result is a fascinating, clearly written and vivid history of events that were little publicized during the war for reasons of security. His book includes detailed diagrams of some of the key attacks and features some astonishing photographs taken in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chinese Hordes and Human Waves: A Personal Perspective of the Korean War, 1950–1953*



  






The North Koreans attack on their Southern neighbors shocked and surprised the World. The conflict rapidly escalated with China soon heavily involved on one side and the United States and United Nations on the other.The author, then a young Gunner officer, found himself in the midst of this very nasty war. He describes first hand what it was like to be at the infamous Battle of the Hook, where UN troops held off massed attacks by the Communists. Few outside the war zone realized just how horrific conditions were.As a qualified Chinese interpreter and, later, a senior military intelligence officer, Parritt is well placed to analyze why the Commonwealth got involved, the mistakes and successes and the extreme risk that the war represented.This is not only a fine memoir but a unique insight into a forgotten War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Running with the Dogs: War in Korea with D/2/7, Usmc *



  






The US Marines fighting in Korea between 1950 and 1953 were often outflanked and almost always outnumberedbut they were never outwitted. The marines of Dog Company, Second Battalion, Seventh Regiment (D-2-7) and their comrades learned quickly how to fight the erratic enemys unfamiliar tactics and strategies and the harsh weather conditions in which they operated.

Author Frederick P. Frankville, who fought up and down Korea with D-2-7 for nine months in 1950 and 1951, narrates in detail how the regiment succeeded in its mission and helped create a free South Korea. As he demonstrates, the Dogs adopted new tactics as they fought to accomplish what marines in every war are trained to do: inflict more pain and suffering on the enemy than they receive in return.

In this gripping, graphic, heartbreaking, and sometimes humorous memoir, Frankville shares his experiences and those of his fellow marines in wartime conditions and, more importantly, explores the true meaning of the Marine Corps motto, Semper Fialways faithful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*From the Imjin to the Hook: A National Service Gunner in the Korean War*



  






The British Armys considerable contribution to The Korean War 1950 1953 was largely composed of conscripts or national servicemen. Plucked from civilian life on a lottery basis and given a short basic training, some like Jim Jacobs volunteered for overseas duty and suddenly found themselves in the thick of a war as intensive and dangerous as anything the Second World War had had to offer.As a member of 170 Independent Mortar Battery RA from March 1951 to June 1952 Jim was in the frontline at the famous Battle of the Imjin River. By great luck, he evaded capture and death unlike so many. He returned to the UK only to volunteer again for a second tour with 120 Light Battery from March 1953 to March 1954. During this period, he was in the thick of the action at the Third Battle of the Hook during May 1953.In this gripping memoir, Jim calmly and geographically recounts his experiences and emotions from joining the Army through training, the journeys by troopship and, most importantly, on active service in the atrocious and terrifying war fighting that went on in a very foreign place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Giant Killer: The incredible true story of the smallest man to serve in the U.S. Military—Vietnam veteran Green Beret Captain Richard J. Flaherty - Silver Star, 2 Bronze Stars, & 2 Purple Hearts. *



  






*4' 9" 97lbs Vietnam Vet Green Beret Captain Richard J. Flaherty - 101st Airborne & 3rd Special Forces Group Vietnam 1967-1971 - Silver Star, 2 Bronze Stars & 2 Purple Hearts.


#1 New York Times best seller - Author Doug Stanton*
"Giant Killers are among us-- author David Yuzuk walked with one and returned with this tale.”

In riveting rifle, rucksack style author, David Yuzuk takes you deep into the jungles of Vietnam to walk in the combat boots of America’s smallest soldier, Richard Flaherty. During his first tour in Vietnam, Flaherty is placed in command of the Airborne’s Delta Platoon. Later he’s assigned to command Recon’s Echo Platoon.

Starting with the Tet Offensive, Flaherty and his units are engaged in harrowing non-stop action and deadly fighting. Flaherty’s Platoon is ordered to conduct Search and Destroy missions on the outskirts of the City of Hue to engage the large fleeing enemy NVA and VC units.

Written with extensive access to surviving members of the 101st Airborne and 3rd Special Forces Group, on-the-ground eye-witness, family members and friends, as well as archival, and declassified military records, Yuzuk has created a gripping narrative of Richard Flaherty’s inspiring life and career.

Yuzuk also releases never published information of a covert operation Flaherty worked in order to locate and recover a recently declassified stolen weapon of mass destruction (Project Green Light).

Author and police officer David Yuzuk befriended Richard J. Flaherty in 1999, when Flaherty was living homeless on the streets of Aventura, Florida. Flaherty warned Yuzuk that asking too many questions about his secretive life could be bad for Yuzuk’s career and dangerous to his own health. Sure enough, eight hours after Yuzuk made a call to confirm Flaherty’s identity, Flaherty was killed in a hit-and-run.

Former U.S. Army Ranger and CIA contractor Kris “Tanto" Paronto is also interviewed for the book. Kris is known for his heroic actions during the 2012 terrorist attack on the U.S. Ambassador and CIA compound in Benghazi. Kris offers his insight and knowledge into Flaherty’s Private Military contract work and Flaherty’s ongoing battle with PTSD.

For his actions in Vietnam and South East Asia, Flaherty earned the Silver Star, Bronze Star W/Valor Bronze Star (3OLC), Purple Heart (1OLC), Purple Heart, Air Medal, Gallantry Cross W/Silver Star, Army Commendation Medal, Combat Infantryman’s Badge, 3 Overseas Bars, Sharpshooter Badge W/Rifle Bar, Air Medal, Parachutist Badge, Vietnam Service Medal W/Bronze Service, and the Vietnam Campaign Medal

On November 28, 1945, doctors in Stamford Hospital intensely worked to save new born Richard Flaherty’s life. His mother didn’t know at the time of his birth that her blood type was Rh-negative which may lead to serious health problems—and death—in a second born fetus. Richard’s future therefore was sealed before he took his first breath. The complications caused a hormonal imbalance which stunted his growth. Medically speaking, Richard would be considered a proportionate dwarf. He was expected to only grow to the height of 4’ 7” but Richard proved them wrong as he grew to 4’ 9.” He later proved many others wrong by achieving the impossible and becoming a Green Beret Captain.

If Richard Flaherty was only the shortest man to ever be in the U.S. Army and a Green Beret, that would certainly be a unique story in itself. Flaherty was much more, though. He was a bonafide war hero and beloved leader of the men he commanded. A small stature with a oversized shadow. Yet, he was cut from the Army that was his life after two tours in Vietnam. This story documents as much as can be known about a man whose post army life was spent in a variety of jobs freelancing, alternating between classified missions conducted by the CIA and NSA.... What an interesting man and totally unique story. -John Werner, VINE VOICE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Day the World Came to Town: 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland*



  






*The True Story Behind the Events on 9/11 that Inspired Broadway’s Smash Hit Musical Come from Away, Featuring All New Material from the Author*

When 38 jetliners bound for the United States were forced to land at Gander International Airport in Canada by the closing of U.S. airspace on September 11, the population of this small town on Newfoundland Island swelled from 10,300 to nearly 17,000. The citizens of Gander met the stranded passengers with an overwhelming display of friendship and goodwill.

As the passengers stepped from the airplanes, exhausted, hungry and distraught after being held on board for nearly 24 hours while security checked all of the baggage, they were greeted with a feast prepared by the townspeople. Local bus drivers who had been on strike came off the picket lines to transport the passengers to the various shelters set up in local schools and churches. Linens and toiletries were bought and donated. A middle school provided showers, as well as access to computers, email, and televisions, allowing the passengers to stay in touch with family and follow the news.

Over the course of those four days, many of the passengers developed friendships with Gander residents that they expect to last a lifetime. As a show of thanks, scholarship funds for the children of Gander have been formed and donations have been made to provide new computers for the schools. This book recounts the inspiring story of the residents of Gander, Canada, whose acts of kindness have touched the lives of thousands of people and been an example of humanity and goodwill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Discovery of Witches: A Novel (All Souls Trilogy, Book 1) *



  






*Book one of the New York Times-bestselling All Souls trilogy—"a wonderfully imaginative grown-up fantasy with all the magic of Harry Potter and Twilight” (People).

Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches,” streaming on AMC Plus, Sundance Now and Shudder. Season 2 premieres January 9, 2021! *

Deborah Harkness’s sparkling debut, _A Discovery of Witches_, has brought her into the spotlight and galvanized fans around the world. In this tale of passion and obsession, Diana Bishop, a young scholar and a descendant of witches, discovers a long-lost and enchanted alchemical manuscript, _Ashmole 782_, deep in Oxford's Bodleian Library. Its reappearance summons a fantastical underworld, which she navigates with her leading man, vampire geneticist Matthew Clairmont.

Harkness has created a universe to rival those of Anne Rice, Diana Gabaldon, and Elizabeth Kostova, and she adds a scholar's depth to this riveting tale of magic and suspense. The story continues in book two, _Shadow of Night_, and concludes with _The Book of Life_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Skin Game (Dresden Files Book 15)*



  






*Chicago’s only professional wizard is about to have a very bad day in the latest novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files...*

As Winter Knight to the Queen of Air and Darkness, Harry Dresden never knows what the scheming Mab might want him to do. Usually, it’s something awful.

Mab has traded Harry’s skills to pay off a debt. And now he must help a group of villains led by Harry’s most despised enemy, Nicodemus Archleone, to break into a high-security vault so that they can then access a vault in the Nevernever.

Problem is, the vault belongs to Hades, Lord of the freaking Underworld. And Dresden is dead certain that Nicodemus has no intention of allowing any of his crew to survive the experience. Dresden’s always been tricky, but he’s going to have to up his backstabbing game to survive this mess...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Time's Edge (The Chronos Files Book 2)*



  






To stop her sadistic grandfather, Saul, and his band of time travelers from rewriting history, Kate must race to retrieve the CHRONOS keys before they fall into the Cyrists’ hands. If she jumps back in time and pulls the wrong key—one that might tip off the Cyrists to her strategy—her whole plan could come crashing down, jeopardizing the future of millions of innocent people. Kate’s only ally is Kiernan, who also carries the time-traveling gene. But their growing bond threatens everything Kate is trying to rebuild with Trey, her boyfriend who can’t remember the relationship she can’t forget.

As evidence of Saul’s twisted mind builds, Kate’s missions become more complex, blurring the line between good and evil. Which of the people Saul plans to sacrifice in the past can she and Kiernan save without risking their ultimate goal—or their own lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 5th Wave *



  






"Remarkable, not-to-be-missed-under-any-circumstances."—_Entertainment Weekly_ (Grade A)

*The Passage meets Ender's Game in an epic new series from award-winning author Rick Yancey.*

After the 1st wave, only darkness remains. After the 2nd, only the lucky escape. And after the 3rd, only the _un_lucky survive. After the 4th wave, only one rule applies: trust no one.

Now, it's the dawn of the 5th wave, and on a lonely stretch of highway, Cassie runs from Them. The beings who only look human, who roam the countryside killing anyone they see. Who have scattered Earth's last survivors. To stay alone is to stay alive, Cassie believes, until she meets Evan Walker. Beguiling and mysterious, Evan Walker may be Cassie's only hope for rescuing her brother--or even saving herself. But Cassie must choose: between trust and despair, between defiance and surrender, between life and death. To give up or to get up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dark Matter: A Novel *



  






*A mindbending, relentlessly surprising thriller from the author of the bestselling Wayward Pines trilogy.

“Are you happy with your life?”*

Those are the last words Jason Dessen hears before the masked abductor knocks him unconscious.

Before he awakens to find himself strapped to a gurney, surrounded by strangers in hazmat suits.

Before a man Jason’s never met smiles down at him and says, “Welcome back, my friend.” 

In this world he’s woken up to, Jason’s life is not the one he knows. His wife is not his wife. His son was never born. And Jason is not an ordinary college physics professor, but a celebrated genius who has achieved something remarkable. Something impossible.

Is it this world or the other that’s the dream? And even if the home he remembers is real, how can Jason possibly make it back to the family he loves? The answers lie in a journey more wondrous and horrifying than anything he could’ve imagined—one that will force him to confront the darkest parts of himself even as he battles a terrifying, seemingly unbeatable foe.

_Dark Matter_ is a brilliantly plotted tale that is at once sweeping and intimate, mind-bendingly strange and profoundly human—a relentlessly surprising science-fiction thriller about choices, paths not taken, and how far we’ll go to claim the lives we dream of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jurassic Park: A Novel *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • From the author of Timeline, Sphere, and Congo, this is the classic thriller of science run amok that took the world by storm.

Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read

“[Michael] Crichton’s dinosaurs are genuinely frightening.”—Chicago Sun-Times*

An astonishing technique for recovering and cloning dinosaur DNA has been discovered. Now humankind’s most thrilling fantasies have come true. Creatures extinct for eons roam Jurassic Park with their awesome presence and profound mystery, and all the world can visit them—for a price.

Until something goes wrong. . . .

In _Jurassic Park, _Michael Crichton taps all his mesmerizing talent and scientific brilliance to create his most electrifying technothriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*USS Hamilton: Broadsides*



  






*Hold tight . . . things are about to get bumpy*

Sitting in his oppressively small 10 x 10 cell at the Norfolk Naval Station’s Brig, Captain Galvin Quintos awaits his impending court-martial. That’s when he has a most unexpected contact by Fleet Commander Admiral Block. He’s proposing an off-book, secret operation—one coming at the request of the Pleidian Weonan Empress Shawlee Tee. For Quintos, telling Shawlee “no” was never an option. Unfortunately, according to the admiral, this very well could be a mission of no return. The war with the Grish has turned desperate and the Alliance is tallying far more losses than wins. To complicate matters, all other US Space-Navy warship assets have been deployed to various hot spots within the quadrant. As for the mission, Fleet Commander Twinwon and his crew are on the run from a fleet of eighteen Grish Warships somewhere out within the farthest reaches of frontier space. The Empress knows she has no right to ask, but she has no one else to turn to—she needs Quintos and the USS Hamilton’s crew— and she needs them now. Sure, this rescue may be coming too late—but no one ever said being a hero was easy.

First problem—how the hell will Quintos escape from a Norfolk high-security detention facility…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Verge Practice: A Brock and Kolla Mystery (Brock and Kolla Mysteries) *



  






In _The Verge Practice_, Kathy Kolla and David Brock, Scotland Yard’s superlative detective duo, take on a puzzling case in the posh world of big-name international architecture, and it has them chasing red herrings and hopping fences from London to Barcelona.
Charles Verge, a powerful, cutting-edge architect, has disappeared into the blue, leaving behind his firm; his beloved—and pregnant—daughter; and his young and very dead wife. The case is stalled, and, after months of fruitless searching leaves the authorities desperate to save face, Detective Chief Inspector Brock and Detective Sergeant Kolla are called in.

All of London is abuzz with questions about the high-profile case, which will send Kolla and Brock to some less-than-scenic locales in Barcelona, and back to their own stomping ground—where suspicion of internal corruption comes much closer to home than they would like. As the investigation uncovers a dizzying web of possible suspects—including an ex-con gardener, a sinister doctor, and the missing Verge himself—it will reveal more than one crack in the shiny windows of the Verge practice’s sleek façade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stillwater: A Jack McBride Mystery*



  






*Big secrets run deep.*

Former FBI agent Jack McBride took the job as Chief of Police for Stillwater, Texas, to start a new life with his teenage son, Ethan, away from the suspicions that surrounded his wife’s disappearance a year earlier.

With a low crime rate and a five-man police force, he expected it to be a nice, easy gig; hot checks, traffic violations, some drugs, occasional domestic disturbances, and petty theft. Instead, within a week he is investigating a staged murder-suicide, uncovering a decades’ old skeleton buried in the woods, and managing the first crime wave in thirty years.

For help navigating his unfamiliar, small-town surroundings, Jack turns to Ellie Martin, one of the most respected women in town—her scandal-filled past notwithstanding. Despite Jack's murky marriage status and the disapproval of Ethan and the town, they are immediately drawn to each other.

As Jack and Ellie struggle with their budding relationship, they unearth shattering secrets long buried and discover the two cases Jack is working, though fifty years apart, share a surprising connection that will rattle the town to its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Godfather: 50th Anniversary Edition*



  






*50th ANNIVERSARY EDITION—WITH A NEW INTRODUCTION BY FRANCIS FORD COPPOLA

Mario Puzo’s classic saga of an American crime family that became a global phenomenon—nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read.*

With its brilliant and brutal portrayal of the Corleone family, _The Godfather_ burned its way into our national consciousness. This unforgettable saga of crime and corruption, passion and loyalty continues to stand the test of time, as the definitive novel of the Mafia underworld.

A #1 _New York Times _bestseller in 1969, Mario Puzo’s epic was turned into the incomparable film of the same name, directed by Francis Ford Coppola, which won the Academy Award for Best Picture. It is the original classic that has been often imitated, but never matched. A tale of family and society, law and order, obedience and rebellion, it reveals the dark passions of human nature played out against a backdrop of the American dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nobody's Perfect: A Dortmunder Novel (Book Four) (The Dortmunder Novels 4)*



  






*An inside-job art heist goes awry in this “wildly funny” crime novel by the Edgar Award–winning author (The New York Times Book Review).*
It would take a miracle to keep Dortmunder out of jail. Though he cased the electronics store perfectly, the cops surprised him, turning up in the alley just as he was walking out the back door, a television in each hand. Already a two-time loser, without divine intervention he faces a long stretch inside. Then God sends J. Radcliffe Stonewiler, a celebrity lawyer who gets Dortmunder off with hardly any effort at all. Stonewiler was sent by Arnold Chauncey, an art lover with a cash flow problem. He asks the thief to break into his house and make off with a valuable painting in exchange for a quarter of the insurance money. Chauncey has pulled the stunt twice before, so it must look real. He’ll give Dortmunder no inside help—a shame since, when this caper spins out of control, he’ll need all the help he can get.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*What's the Worst That Could Happen? (The Dortmunder Novels Book 9) *



  






It started with a ring. A cheap ring. The yellow metal said brass, not gold, and the sparkly bits were certainly not diamonds. But the ring belonged to May's horseplaying uncle, who swore it brought good luck. Dortmunder, who wouldn't kick a little good luck out of bed, puts it to the test when he goes to burglarize Long Island billionaire Max Fairbanks. As luck would have it, Dortmunder is greeted by Fairbanks himself - and a loaded gun - as soon as he strolls through the door. When the cops arrive, the mogul adds insult to injury by claiming that Dortmunder's lucky ring is actually his. Big mistake, big guy. As soon as Dortmunder can give the cops the slip, the world's most single-minded burglar goes after the fat cat with a vengeance and a team of crooks that only he can assemble. And from the get go everything will go Dortmunder's way - everything, that is, except the ring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharpe's Rifles (#1) *



  






*Bernard Cornwell*'s action-packed series that captures the gritty texture of Napoleonic warfare--now beautifully repackaged
It's 1809, and Napoleon's army is sweeping across Spain. Lieutenant Richard Sharpe is newly in command of the demoralized, distrustful men of the 95th Rifles. He must lead them to safety--and the only way of escape is a treacherous trek through the enemy-infested mountains of Spain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Da Vinci Code: A Novel (Robert Langdon)*



  






*#1 Worldwide Bestseller—More Than 81 Million Copies Sold*

As millions of readers around the globe have already discovered, *The Da Vinci Code *is a reading experience unlike any other. Simultaneously lightning-paced, intelligent, and intricately layered with remarkable research and detail, Dan Brown's novel is a thrilling masterpiece—from its opening pages to its stunning conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost Symbol: Featuring Robert Langdon*



  






*#1 Worldwide Bestseller*

Famed Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon answers an unexpected summons to appear at the U.S. Capitol Building. His plans are interrupted when a disturbing object—artfully encoded with five symbols—is discovered in the building. Langdon recognizes in the find an ancient invitation into a lost world of esoteric, potentially dangerous wisdom.

When his mentor Peter Solomon—a long-standing Mason and beloved philanthropist—is kidnapped, Langdon realizes that the only way to save Solomon is to accept the mystical invitation and plunge headlong into a clandestine world of Masonic secrets, hidden history, and one inconceivable truth . . . all under the watchful eye of Dan Brown's most terrifying villain to date. Set within the hidden chambers, tunnels, and temples of Washington, D.C., _The Lost Symbol_ is an intelligent, lightning-paced story with surprises at every turn—one of Brown's most riveting novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I**nferno: A Novel (Robert Langdon Book 4) *



  






*#1 WORLDWIDE BESTSELLER*

Harvard professor of symbology Robert Langdon awakens in an Italian hospital, disoriented and with no recollection of the past thirty-six hours, including the origin of the macabre object hidden in his belongings. With a relentless female assassin trailing them through Florence, he and his resourceful doctor, Sienna Brooks, are forced to flee. Embarking on a harrowing journey, they must unravel a series of codes, which are the work of a brilliant scientist whose obsession with the end of the world is matched only by his passion for one of the most influential masterpieces ever written, Dante Alighieri's_ The Inferno_.

Dan Brown has raised the bar yet again, combining classical Italian art, history, and literature with cutting-edge science in this captivating thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Origin: A Novel (Robert Langdon Book 5) *



  






*The #1 New York Times Bestseller (October 2017) from the author of The Da Vinci Code.*

Robert Langdon, Harvard professor of symbology, arrives at the ultramodern Guggenheim Museum Bilbao to attend the unveiling of a discovery that “will change the face of science forever.” The evening’s host is Edmond Kirsch, a forty-year-old billionaire and futurist, and one of Langdon’s first students. 

But the meticulously orchestrated evening suddenly erupts into chaos, and Kirsch’s precious discovery teeters on the brink of being lost forever. Facing an imminent threat, Langdon is forced to flee. With him is Ambra Vidal, the elegant museum director who worked with Kirsch. They travel to Barcelona on a perilous quest to locate a cryptic password that will unlock Kirsch’s secret. 

Navigating the dark corridors of hidden history and extreme religion, Langdon and Vidal must evade an enemy whose all-knowing power seems to emanate from Spain’s Royal Palace. They uncover clues that ultimately bring them face-to-face with Kirsch’s shocking discovery…and the breathtaking truth that has long eluded us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hostage Zero (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 2)*



  






*A mysterious kidnapping kicks off ”a roller-coaster ride of adrenaline-inducing plot twists” in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

With his elite team of agents at Security Solutions, hostage rescue expert Jonathan Grave goes where the government can't. Now he’s been called in to locate two teenage boys who have been kidnapped from a residential high school in Virginia. But tracking them down is just the beginning.

To keep them and his covert team alive, Grave plunges into the heart of an ugly secret whose insidious path reaches from one of the world's most remote places into the highest corridors of power. And he must defeat enemies who are willing to kill to keep the truth from being revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Threat Warning (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 3) *



  






*A hostage rescue specialist is on the trail of a homegrown terrorist organization in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

When a cult-like paramilitary group decides to make its deadly presence known, the first victims are random. Ordinary citizens going about their lives in Washington, D.C., are suddenly fired upon at rush hour by unseen assassins. Caught in the crossfire of one of the attacks, rescue specialist Jonathan Grave spies a gunman getting away—with a mother and her young son as hostages.

To free them, Grave and his Security Solutions team must enter the dark heart of a nationwide conspiracy. But their search goes beyond the frenzied schemes of a madman's deadly ambitions. This time, it reaches all the way to the highest levels of power…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Damage Control (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 4)*



  






*A hostage crisis in Mexico turns into a deadly game of cat and mouse in this international thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

They were on a mission trip to Mexico to help with earthquake recovery. But in Ciudad Juarez, the busload of well-meaning adults and teenagers became hostages. The ransom demands of their captors are explicit: deliver three million dollars--with zero involvement from law enforcement--or all captives will be executed. But rescue specialist Jonathan Grave doesn't believe in ultimatums.

For Grave and his elite team at Security Solutions, it's all about protecting the innocent. When the delicate situation explodes in violence, he must flee with the survivors. Now Grave must face the chilling possibility that someone within the U.S. government has a deadly secret to protect--one that could jeopardize national security like never before. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Open Season (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 1)*



  






*The first novel in the thrilling series featuring Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett from #1 New York Times bestselling author C. J. Box. *

Joe Pickett is the new game warden in Twelve Sleep, Wyoming, a town where nearly everyone hunts and the game warden—especially one like Joe who won't take bribes or look the other way—is far from popular. When he finds a local hunting outfitter dead, splayed out on the woodpile behind his state-owned home, he takes it personally. There had to be a reason that the outfitter, with whom he's had run-ins before, chose his backyard, his woodpile to die in. Even after the "outfitter murders," as they have been dubbed by the local press after the discovery of the two more bodies, are solved, Joe continues to investigate, uneasy with the easy explanation offered by the local police.

As Joe digs deeper into the murders, he soon discovers that the outfitter brought more than death to his backdoor: he brought Joe an endangered species, thought to be extinct, which is now living in his woodpile. But if word of the existence of this endangered species gets out, it will destroy any chance of InterWest, a multi-national natural gas company, building an oil pipeline that would bring the company billions of dollars across Wyoming, through the mountains and forests of Twelve Sleep. The closer Joe comes to the truth behind the outfitter murders, the endangered species and InterWest, the closer he comes to losing everything he holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jack Reacher: One Shot: A Novel*



  






*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE • “Pure, escapist gold . . . Mr. Child’s tough talk and thoughtful plotting make an ingenious combination.”—The New York Times*

Six shots. Five dead. One heartland city thrown into a state of terror. But within hours the cops have it solved: a slam-dunk case. Except for one thing. The accused man says: You got the wrong guy. Then he says: Get Reacher for me.

And sure enough, ex—military investigator Jack Reacher is coming. He knows this shooter–a trained military sniper who never should have missed a shot. Reacher is certain something is not right–and soon the slam-dunk case explodes.

Now Reacher is teamed with a beautiful young defense lawyer, moving closer to the unseen enemy who is pulling the strings. Reacher knows that no two opponents are created equal. This one has come to the heartland from his own kind of hell. And Reacher knows that the only way to take him down is to match his ruthlessness and cunning–and then beat him shot for shot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deal Breaker: The First Myron Bolitar Novel*



  






The debut of Myron Bolitar, a hotheaded, tenderhearted sports agent and one of the most fascinating and complex heroes in suspense fiction, _Deal Breaker _is a page-turning classic from Edgar Award–winner and master storyteller Harlan Coben.

*“One of the most engaging heroes in mystery fiction.”—Dennis Lehane*

Sports agent Myron Bolitar is poised on the edge of the big time. So is Christian Steele, a rookie quarterback and Myron’s prized client. But when Christian gets a phone call from a former girlfriend—a woman who everyone, including the police, believes is dead—the deal starts to go sour. Trying to unravel the truth about a family’s tragedy, a woman’s secret, and a man’s lies, Myron is up against the dark side of his business—where image and talent make you rich, but the truth can get you killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Anti-Aging Medicine: How We Can Extend Lifespan and Live Longer and Healthier Lives *



  






*Aging is a treatable condition! *For centuries aging and a particular human lifespan have been widely thought to be an inescapable and fundamental aspect of human existence. However, today there is an increasing understanding that aging is treatable, like a disease, and that therefore anti-aging medicine and lifespan extension are possible.

*Why do we age?* Although Darwin’s evolution theory explains the vast majority of observations concerning the evolved designs of living organisms including humans, scientists have struggled for more than 160 years to explain why we age in evolutionary terms. Modern theories of biological aging are based on relatively minor modifications to Darwin’s ideas about the nature of the evolution process, and there is still no wide scientific agreement on any single aging theory. In addition, these theories have drastically different predictions regarding the treatability of aging and the nature of the biological mechanisms that cause aging and highly age-related diseases like cancer, heart disease, and Alzheimer’s disease. Modern thinking has been greatly affected by relatively recent discoveries especially in the area of biological inheritance (genetics). This book describes the history and current status of aging theories and explains why the newest theories are much more likely to be valid and much more optimistic regarding our ability to treat aging.

*What can we personally do to slow aging?* This book explores the increasing evidence that personal behaviors including diet and exercise can generally delay aging and age-related diseases. In addition, there is evidence that some pharmaceutical agents can act to delay aging. Major research efforts are now underway to exploit these possibilities.

*How does anti-aging medicine relate to current medicine and health care?* Current health care systems as they have evolved for centuries are still largely based on the idea that aging is an inevitable unchangeable part of life. However, there are now anti-aging medical practices that can provide guidance for personal efforts to delay aging including diet, exercise, and applicable pharmaceutical agents.




Key observations about the nature of aging.
Orally administered substances known to increase longevity in mice.
Why exercise increases longevity.
Anti-aging medicine issues with existing health care systems.
Social, educational, ethical, and economic issues with extending lifespan.
How lifespan extension concepts add to our ability to devise treatments for age-related diseases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*p53: The Gene that Cracked the Cancer Code*



  






All of us have lurking in our DNA a most remarkable gene, which has a crucial job – it protects us from cancer. Known simply as p53, this gene constantly scans our cells to ensure that they grow and divide without mishap, as part of the routine maintenance of our bodies. If a cell makes a mistake in copying its DNA during the process of division, p53 stops it in its tracks, summoning a repair team before allowing the cell to carry on dividing. If the mistake is irreparable and the rogue cell threatens to grow out of control, p53 commands the cell to commit suicide. Cancer cannot develop unless p53 itself is damaged or prevented from functioning normally.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, p53 is the most studied single gene in history.

This book tells the story of medical science's mission to unravel the mysteries of this crucial gene, and to get to the heart of what happens in our cells when they turn cancerous. Through the personal accounts of key researchers, _p53: The Gene that Cracked the Cancer Code_ reveals the fascination of the quest for scientific understanding, as well as the huge excitement of the chase for new cures – the hype, the enthusiasm, the lost opportunities, the blind alleys, and the thrilling breakthroughs. And as the long-anticipated revolution in cancer treatment tailored to each individual patient's symptoms begins to take off at last, p53 remains at the cutting edge.

This timely tale of scientific discovery highlights the tremendous recent advances made in our understanding of cancer, a disease that affects more than one in three of us at some point in our lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fear of Physics: A Guide for the Perplexed *



  






"Assume the cow is a sphere." So begins this lively, irreverent, and informative look at everything from the physics of boiling water to cutting-edge research at the observable limits of the universe. Rich with anecdotes and accessible examples, _Fear of Physics_ nimbly ranges over the tools and thought behind the world of modern physics, taking the mystery out of what is essentially a very human intellectual endeavour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Life in Medieval Europe: Fact and Fiction *



  






HAVE YOU EVER FOUND yourself watching a show or reading a novel and wondering what life was really like in the Middle Ages? What did people actually eat? Were they really filthy? And did they ever get to marry for love?

In Life in Medieval Europe: Fact and Fiction, you’ll find fast and fun answer to all your secret questions, from eating and drinking to sex and love. Find out whether people bathed, what they did when they got sick, and what actually happened to people accused of crimes. Learn about medieval table manners, tournaments, and toothpaste, and find out if people really did poop in the moat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drake: England's Greatest Seafarer*



  






*The authoritative biography of British explorer Sir Francis Drake, from the bestselling author of The Great Siege.*

Long considered one of the great heroes of British history, Sir Francis Drake was a brilliant navigator, intrepid explorer, and fearsome warrior in Queen Elizabeth’s Royal Navy. He was also a pirate and profiteer who made a small fortune trading slaves. In this compelling biography, Ernle Brandford offers an unvarnished and finely detailed portrait of this complex and influential man.

Born to impoverished parents in Devon, Drake rose to power by his own efforts. In his most famous expedition, he sailed around South America through the Strait of Magellan, opening new trade routes for Great Britain. Continuing across the Pacific and around the tip of Africa, he became the first Englishman to sail around the world. Drake also played a key role in the defeat of the Spanish Armada when England was threatened with invasion in 1588. Vastly outnumbered, he led raids into Spanish ports, destroying dozens of ships. But while tales of his exploits have been told for generations, few authors have approached the story of his life with as much depth, authority, and honesty as Bradford.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Heard You Paint Houses: Frank "The Irishman" Sheeran & Closing the Case on Jimmy Hoffa*



  






*The inspiration for the major motion picture, THE IRISHMAN. Includes an Epilogue and a Conclusion that detail substantial post-publication corroboration of Frank Sheeran's confessions to the killings of Jimmy Hoffa and Joey Gallo.*

“Sheeran’s confession that he killed Hoffa in the manner described in the book is supported by the forensic evidence, is entirely credible, and solves the Hoffa mystery.” *— Michael Baden M.D., former Chief Medical Examiner of the City of New York*

“Charles Brandt has solved the Hoffa mystery.” *—Professor Arthur Sloane, author of Hoffa*

“It’s all true.” *— New York Police Department organized crime homicide detective Joe Coffey*

"I heard you paint houses" are the first words Jimmy Hoffa ever spoke to Frank "the Irishman" Sheeran. To paint a house is to kill a man. The paint is the blood that splatters on the walls and floors. In the course of nearly five years of recorded interviews, Frank Sheeran confessed to Charles Brandt that he handled more than twenty-five hits for the mob, and for his friend Hoffa. He also provided intriguing information about the Mafia's role in the murder of JFK.

Sheeran learned to kill in the US Army, where he saw an astonishing 411 days of active combat duty in Italy during World War II. After returning home he became a hustler and hit man, working for legendary crime boss Russell Bufalino. Eventually Sheeran would rise to a position of such prominence that in a RICO suit the US government would name him as one of only two non-Italians in conspiracy with the Commission of La Cosa Nostra, alongside the likes of Anthony "Tony Pro" Provenzano and Anthony "Fat Tony" Salerno. 

When Bufalino ordered Sheeran to kill Hoffa, the Irishman did the deed, knowing that if he had refused he would have been killed himself. Charles Brandt's page-turner has become a true crime classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Moment of War: A Memoir (The Autobiographical Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*A memoir of the Spanish Civil War with “the plainness of Orwell but the metaphorical soaring of a poem . . . An extraordinary book” (The New York Times Book Review).*

_In December 1937 I crossed the Pyrenees from France—two days on foot through the snow. I don’t know why I chose December; it was just one of a number of idiocies I committed at the time._

Such was Laurie Lee’s entry into the Spanish Civil War. Six months after the Nationalist uprising forced him to leave the country he had grown to love, he returned to offer his life for the Republican cause. It seemed as simple as knocking on a farmhouse door in the middle of the night and declaring himself ready to fight. It would not be the last time he was almost executed for being a spy.

In that bitter winter in a divided Spain, Lee’s youthful idealism came face to face with the reality of war. The International Brigade he sought to join was not a gallant fighting force, but a collection of misfits without proper leadership or purpose. Boredom and bad food and false alarms were as much a part of the experience of war as actual battle. And when the decisive moment finally came—the moment of him or the enemy—it left Lee feeling the very opposite of heroic.

The final volume in Laurie Lee’s acclaimed autobiographical trilogy—preceded by _Cider with Rosie _and _As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning_—is a clear-eyed and vital snapshot of a young man, and a proud nation, at a historic crossroads.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently 71¢

*Battle: The Story of the Bulge*



  






"The perspective of 15 years, painstaking research, thousands of interviews, extensive analysis and evaluation, and the creative talent of John Toland [paint] the epic struggle on an immense canvas. . . . Toland writes with the authority of a man who was there. . . . He tastes the bitterness of defeat of those who surrendered and writes as if he had the benefit of the eyes and ears of soldiers and generals on the other side of the line. . . . If you could read only one book to understand generals and GIs and what their different wars were like this is the book."—_Chicago Sunday Tribune_ "The author has devoted years to studying memoirs, interviewing veterans and consulting military documents, both German and American. He also has revisited the old battlefields in Belgium and Luxembourg. . . . Toland has told the whole story with dramatic realism. . . . It is a story of panic, terror and of high-hearted courage."—_New York Times Book Review_ "For the first time in the growing literature of World War II, the inspiring story of the stubborn, lonely, dogged battle of the Americans locked in this tragic salient is told. . . . gripping . . . You cannot put it down once you start it."—_San Francisco Chronicle_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle East of Elsenborn and the Twin Villages*




  






*A US Army historian chronicles a vital zone of conflict within The Battle of the Bulge in this authoritative and detailed account of WWII combat.*

With Allied forces encroaching on all fronts, Hitler made one final, desperate offensive in the Ardennes. While The Battle of the Bulge is extensively written about in histories of the Second World War, this book focuses on a critical but seldom explored aspect of the conflict: the five-day critical battle for the North shoulder of the Bulge at Rochearth-Krinkelt. The Bulge was fought was fought in many areas, but for the soldiers of the First Army—six of whom were awarded Congressional Medals of Honor for their brave acts during the engagement—it was won on this shoulder.

Military historian William Cavanagh has studied official after-action reports, histories and unit reports of organizations involved in the battle. In addition, he has conducted an extensive program of individual contacts, not only with the US Army participants, local villages and resistance fighters, but also with German commanders at various levels in the three divisions involved. Having lived in the Ardennes for many years and served as a principle researcher for the Deputy Chief Historian for the United States Army, Cavanagh brings a rare insight and expertise to his subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The 84th Infantry Division In the Battle of Germany: November 1944-May 1945*



  






"This is a combat history. It is the story of a division from its first day of fighting to its last. To men who were in the line without a break for 171 days, anything in the army before combat is slightly unreal, anything after combat is anticlimax. Nevertheless, most of our men spent two years of their lives in training camps at home before they went overseas. Although the difference between training and combat is vast and sharp, like the difference between reading about dying and dying, those six months would have been impossible without those two years."....

Draper’s book is a unique account of the allied invasion of Germany. Draper was encouraged to go direct to the source, to the men themselves, from the commanding general to any private, for the most complete, firsthand information on every action.
This book is largely based on hundreds of pages of such interviews, most of them within 48 hours of the unit’s relief and many of them while the unit was still fighting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Infamy: The Shocking Story of the Japanese American Internment in World War II *



  






*A LOS ANGELES TIMES BESTSELLER •* A _NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW _EDITOR'S CHOICE *• Bestselling author Richard Reeves provides an authoritative account of the internment of more than 120,000 Japanese-Americans and Japanese aliens during World War II*

Less than three months after Japan bombed Pearl Harbor and inflamed the nation, President Roosevelt signed an executive order declaring parts of four western states to be a war zone operating under military rule. The U.S. Army immediately began rounding up thousands of Japanese-Americans, sometimes giving them less than 24 hours to vacate their houses and farms. For the rest of the war, these victims of war hysteria were imprisoned in primitive camps.

In _Infamy_, the story of this appalling chapter in American history is told more powerfully than ever before. Acclaimed historian Richard Reeves has interviewed survivors, read numerous private letters and memoirs, and combed through archives to deliver a sweeping narrative of this atrocity. Men we usually consider heroes-FDR, Earl Warren, Edward R. Murrow-were in this case villains, but we also learn of many Americans who took great risks to defend the rights of the internees. Most especially, we hear the poignant stories of those who spent years in "war relocation camps," many of whom suffered this terrible injustice with remarkable grace.
Racism, greed, xenophobia, and a thirst for revenge: a dark strand in the American character underlies this story of one of the most shameful episodes in our history. But by recovering the past, _Infamy_ has given voice to those who ultimately helped the nation better understand the true meaning of patriotism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Furyck Saga: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Books 1-3) *



  






*Jael Furyck isn’t happy.*
Her father is dead. Her uncle has stolen the throne.
And now he wants to marry her off to the fallen son of her arch-enemy.
But Jael is a battle-hardened warrior, trained to kill since she was ten-years-old.
She doesn’t plan on being anyone’s wife.

*Eadmund Skalleson is drunk.*
His father is threatening him with a wife again.
And this time he’s given him an ultimatum.
Marry Jael Furyck or your brother returns from exile.
But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

_The Furyck Saga_ is a gripping epic fantasy series that takes you into a richly-woven world of warring kingdoms, mysterious dreamers, dark magic, and an ancient prophecy that emerges from the shadows to weave a dangerous web around them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*After Dachau *



  






*“A rare moral thriller in the tradition of Fahrenheit 451,” this stunning work from the author of Ishmael is set in a white-washed alternate world where Nazis won the war (Village Voice)*

Daniel Quinn, well known for_ Ishmael_—a life-changing book for readers the world over—once again turns the tables and creates an otherworld that is very like our own, yet fascinating beyond words. Imagine that Nazi Germany was the first to develop an atomic bomb and the Allies surrendered. America was never bombed, occupied, or even invaded, but was nonetheless forced to recognize Nazi world dominance. The Nazis continued to press their campaign to rid the planet of “mongrel races” until eventually the world—from Capetown to Tokyo—was populated by only white faces. Two thousand years in the future, people don’t remember, or much care, about this distant past. The reality is that to be human is to be Caucasian, and what came before was literally ancient history having nothing to do with those then living.

Now imagine that reincarnation is real, that souls migrate over time from one living creature to another, and that a soul that once animated an American black woman living at the time of World War II now animates an Aryan in Quinn’s new world—and that due to a traumatic accident, memories of this earlier incarnation assert themselves.

Compared by readers and critics alike to _1984_ and _Brave New World, After Dachau_ is a new dystopian classic with much to say about our own time, and the dynamics of human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Matter (A Culture Novel Book 7)*



  






In a world renowned even within a galaxy full of wonders, a crime within a war. For one brother it means a desperate flight, and a search for the one -- maybe two -- people who could clear his name. For his brother it means a life lived under constant threat of treachery and murder. And for their sister, even without knowing the full truth, it means returning to a place she'd thought abandoned forever.

Only the sister is not what she once was; Djan Seriy Anaplian has changed almost beyond recognition to become an agent of the Culture's Special Circumstances section, charged with high-level interference in civilizations throughout the greater galaxy.

Concealing her new identity -- and her particular set of abilities -- might be a dangerous strategy, however. In the world to which Anaplian returns, nothing is quite as it seems; and determining the appropriate level of interference in someone else's war is never a simple matter.

_Matter_ is a novel of dazzling wit and serious purpose. An extraordinary feat of storytelling and breathtaking invention on a grand scale, it is a tour de force from a writer who has turned science fiction on its head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Faulty Prophet: A Funny Sci-fi Space Adventure (Interstellar Caveman Book 2)*



  






*Colin’s supposed to deliver a prophecy. Problem is, he forgot what to say…*

Evangelist Brock T. Hanson believes Colin Douglass to be the prophet he’s been waiting for his whole life, the man who will lead the faithful back to Earth and trigger the most momentous event since Creation itself. But there’s a problem.

Actually, there are several.

First, Colin Douglass himself doesn’t believe a word of it and is the kind of chap who’d rather stay at home with a nice cup of tea than cross the galaxy on some foolish, idealistic crusade. Second, Earth lies within the territory of the Transhackers, a race of cold-blooded, trigger-happy cyborgs who don’t easily forgive those who trespass against them. And third, Colin Douglass might not even survive a trip to Earth because he is succumbing to a life-threatening illness.

When Hanson kidnaps Colin and takes him to Earth anyway, Tyresa Jak sets off in hot pursuit to rescue Colin before either the Transhackers or his disease can destroy him.

*The rollicking space adventure continues in this hilarious sequel to Interstellar Caveman. The only way you’ll stop reading, is when you fall off the chair from laughter.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lt. Reilly and the Black Bird Offensive: (Lt. Reilly book #2)*



  






(Book #2) Sci-fi / Military Sci-fi - Fans of old school sci-fi will enjoy this book. It is full of action, space battles, star-ship and fighter combat, mysteries, conspiracies, and even little romantic complications. Told in the first person, Lt. Jack Reilly takes the reader along with him as he uncovers a plot to pull the Alliance into a new war and his life becomes even more complicated.
Set about 300 years in the future, Earth is part of an Alliance of worlds and has recently concluded a 20-year, bloody and costly war against the Serkin. Reilly thought his career in the fleet was over after being injured and discharge shortly before the end of the war. But he now finds himself back in the fleet as an investigator tasked with cleaning up the corruption from within. What he discovers will send him and Major Mitchell on a chase for the truth and back into the crossfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lt. Reilly and the Phantom Raptor*



  






Lt. Jack Reilly was just settling into his new life on the colony planet called New Harmony with his partner Major Mitchell, and his girlfriend Kayla. Most days in Fleet Investigations were not much more than witness interviews, low-level cases, and data work. But just as life was getting simpler, the job pulled them back to the front lines. Pirates had stolen the fleet's newest warship. Reilly and Mitchelle are called in to help figure out who the pirates are and what they intend to do with the deadliest ship ever built before innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in an Irish Churchyard (An Irish Village Mystery Book 3)*



  






*After joining the police force of her small Irish village, a local woman must investigate the murder of a stranger in this cozy mystery novel.*

After solving two murders in the County Cork village of Kilbane, Siobhán O’Sullivan has accepted her calling and decided to join the Garda Síochána. The O’Sullivan clan couldn’t be prouder, but there’s no time to celebrate as she’s already on another case, summoned by the local priest who just found a dead man in the St. Mary’s graveyard—aboveground. 

He’s a stranger, but the priest has heard talk of an American tourist in town, searching for his Irish ancestor. As Siobhán begins to dig for a motive among the gnarled roots of the victim’s family tree, she will need to stay two steps ahead of the killer or end up with more than one foot in the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dirty Money (A J.J. Graves Mystery Book 7)*

Book 1 is currently free here.




  






When the past meets the present…

King George County, Virginia has its share of crime, but it’s generally a good place to live and raise a family. So when a string of unusual murders sweeps through the county, J.J. Graves and her husband, Sheriff Jack Lawson, are left scratching their heads.

But the victims have one thing in common—Malachi Graves—J.J.’s father. The world thinks he’s dead, but J.J. knows that’s just another one of his lies, and it's only a matter of time before she starts to look like his accomplice.

It’s time to bring Malachi Graves down once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hearts Grove Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 3*



  






*Every antique has a story, and some of them are deadly.*

*A cozy mystery boxed set from #1 Bestselling author Danielle Collins*

Henrietta Hewitt runs an antique store in Hearts Grove, Washington. In the process of collecting antiques, she comes across countless unusual items, all with a story. Some with deadly secrets.

The _Hearts Grove Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 3_ contains the first three books in the Hearts Grove Cozy Mystery series. If you enjoy cozy mysteries with interesting characters, you don’t want to miss the Hearts Grove Cozy Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Poison Pen: A Claudia Rose Novel (Forensic Handwriting Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Sheila Lowe “wins readers over with her well-developed heroine and the wealth of fascinating detail” (Booklist) in this captivating mystery set in Hollywood, where forensic handwriting expert Claudia Rose knows that despite the words it forms, a pen will always write the truth.

Can handwriting be faked to make murder look like suicide? That is the question facing forensic handwriting expert Claudia Rose. When powerful Hollywood agent Lindsey Alexander is found dead, police are all too willing to believe it’s Lindsey’s handwriting on the scrap of paper they’re calling a suicide note. But not everyone is ready to accept this easy conclusion. Claudia knows first-hand the publicist’s ruthlessness and cruelty, so when Lindsey’s business associate begs her to prove the suicide note a fake, her instincts scream at her to run the other way. She hasn’t forgotten how it felt to be humiliated by the best. But Ivan leans hard, and when she accepts the case, Claudia becomes trapped in a far darker scenario than she bargained for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Chosen To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 2) *



  






*An edge-of-your-seat thriller featuring Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Left to Die.*

*He’ll Choose Them . . .*

Detective Regan Pescoli has worked the “Star Crossed Killer” case for months, never imagining she’d be captured by the madman she’s been hunting. Regan knows exactly what he’s capable of—and avoiding the same fate will take every drop of her courage and cunning.

*Abduct Them . . .*

Regan Pescoli is unlike any woman Nate Santana has met before. But now she’s missing, and Nate knows something is dangerously wrong. The only person who can help him find her is Detective Selena Alvarez, Regan’s partner. As Nate and Selena dig deeper into the Star-Crossed Killer case and the body count rises, the truth about Regan’s disappearance becomes chillingly clear.

*And Kill Them . . .*

In the desolate Montana woods, evil is lurking. And with time running out, the only way to save Regan will be to get inside a killer’s twisted mind and unravel a shocking message that is being revealed, one body at a time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Born To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 3)*



  






*A serial killer sets his sights on a beautiful Montana doctor in this romantic thriller of by the #1 New York Timesbestselling author.*

When two women turn up dead, both bearing an uncanny resemblance to Dr. Kacey Lambert, it appears to be a sad, strange coincidence. It's not like there was any connection between Kacey and the B-movie actress or the elementary school teacher. But Detective Selena Alvarez suspects the “coincidence” is all part of a sinister design.

One of the bodies contained traces of poison at the time of death. Selena and her partner, Detective Regan Pescoli, can find no motive for murder. But Kacey has started to notice ties between herself and the dead women—all close in age, born within miles of each other. And all have links to Montana rancher Trace O'Halleran, the man Kacey just started dating.

The deeper Kacey digs, the more reason she has to fear. More look-alikes are dying, and the killer is getting bolder and more brutal. Now Kacey knows it's only a matter of time before hers is the next name on a list of those who were born to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Afraid to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 4)*



  






*A Montana serial killer is out to taunt and terrorize Detective Selena Alvarez in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

The town of Grizzly Falls, Montana, is still on edge in the wake of a serial killer’s capture. Thanks to Detectives Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli, the nightmare is over. But a new one is about to unfold. There are two victims so far—their bodies found frozen solid and deliberately displayed. Both are women Selena knew. And each wears a piece of her jewelry.

Selena, Regan, and the entire department are on the case, as is P.I. Dylan O'Keefe—a man Selena got too close to once before. But this killer already knows too much about Selena's secret terror, her flaws, and the past she's tried to outrun. And soon he'll show her that she has every reason to be afraid.

Selena's partner, Detective Regan Pescoli, and the entire department are on the case, as is P.I. Dylan O'Keefe--a man Selena got too close to once before. But this killer already knows too much about Selena's secret terror, her flaws, and the past she's tried to outrun. And soon he'll show her that she has every reason to be afraid. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deserves To Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book 6) *



  






*A woman on the run is a Montana serial killer’s ultimate target in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

In Grizzly Falls, Montana, Detectives Selena Alvarez and Regan Pescoli are struggling with a new acting commander while Sheriff Dan Grayson is in a coma after being shot. It's the worst possible time for a homicide. A woman’s body has been found, frozen and missing a finger. Alvarez hopes this was an isolated case of a murderer with a personal grudge. But then a second body turns up. . .

Meanwhile, Anne-Marie Calderone has just arrived in town hoping Sheriff Grayson could help her escape a dangerous stalker. But now Grizzly Falls is starting to feel like a trap. As clues begin pointing toward a homicide suspect, Alvarez senses there's more to this case than others want to believe. A killer has made his way to Grizzly Falls, ready to fulfill a vengeance years in the making. Alvarez and Pescoli must find the target of his wrath—or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Fall (John Corey Book 3)*



  






On a Long Island beach at dusk, Bob Mitchell and JanetWhitney conduct their illicit love affair in front of a video camera, set to record each steamy moment. Suddenly a terrible explosion lights up the sky. Grabbing the camera, the couple flees as approaching police cars speed toward the scene. Five years later, the crash of Flight 800 has been attributed to a mechanical mal-function.

But for John Corey and Kate Mayfield, both members of the Elite Anti-terrorist Task Force, the case is not closed. Suspecting a cover-up at the highest levels and disobeying orders, they set out to find the one piece of evidence that will prove the truth about what really happened to Flight 800-the videotape that shows a couple making love on the beach and the last moments of the doomed airliner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Smokescreen (Eve Duncan Book 25)*



  






*In this pulse-pounding thriller from #1 New York Timesbestselling author Iris Johansen, forensic sculptor Eve Duncan journeys to Africa to help families torn apart by a violent attack deep in the jungle -- but she may be putting herself in more danger than she knows.*

A journalist shows up on Eve Duncan's doorstep with a plea for help. Jill Cassidy has just come from a small African village with a heart wrenching story: half the villagers -- many of them children -- have been killed in a horrific attack by guerilla soldiers, the bodies burned beyond recognition. Now, the families desperately need Eve's help to get closure and begin to heal.

But when Eve arrives in the remote jungle, she begins to suspect that Jill's plea may have been a cover story for a deeper, more sinister plot. Isolated and unsure who she can trust, Eve finds herself stranded in an unstable country where violence threatens to break out again at any moment and with only her own instincts to rely on if she hopes to get home to her family alive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sun Still Shines: How a Brain Tumor Helped Me See the Light*



  






In a candid and witty memoir, Jodi recounts how her life was transformed when, as a thirty-three-year-old wife and mother, she was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor. Unwilling to accept her new fate, Jodi's family searches for a doctor who will join their fight against the odds. But when the surgery that could save her life thrusts her into battle with a devastating spinal fluid leak and facial paralysis, even her own children fear her new appearance and physical failings. Jodi perseveres, even with an injured body and spirit. Interweaving the inspiring, provoking, and sometimes disturbing, Jodi reveals the hells and highs of her journey as she fights for hope and purpose—and life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sasha (Family of Rescue Dogs Book 1) *



  






SASHA is the story of a very remarkable dog: a Staffordshire Bull Terrier abandoned close to death at the age of 6 weeks old. Rescued from a street gutter, she had the good fortune to be adopted by author Brian L. Porter and his family.

Despite suffering from a catalogue of injuries, including two broken legs and skin allergies, and eventually being diagnosed as a serious epileptic at just two years old, Sasha's story is one of triumph over adversity; of love, happiness and inspiration. Her love of life and capacity for enjoying every day to the fullest is nothing short of miraculous, and her story is told here by the person who shares every moment of her life on a daily basis, and how a disabled author and his dog have become dependent on each other.

It is a story that has already touched many who have come into contact with her, from vets to nurses and a whole host of followers on her own Facebook page. Read her story and join them in sharing in the life of an amazing and very special dog!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fall of Anne Boleyn: A Countdown*



  






During the spring of 1536 in Tudor England, events conspire to bring down Anne Boleyn, the Queen of England. The coup against the Queen results in the brutal executions of six innocent people – Anne Boleyn herself, her brother, and four courtiers – and the rise of a new Queen.

Drawing on sixteenth century letters, eye witness accounts and chronicles, Claire Ridgway leads the reader through the sequence of chilling events one day at a time, telling the true story of Anne Boleyn’s fall. The Fall of Anne Boleyn: A Countdown is presented in a diary format, allowing readers to dip in, look up a particular date, or read from start to finish. Special features include mini biographies of those involved, a timeline of events and full referencing.

Claire Ridgway, creator of The Anne Boleyn Files website and author of The Anne Boleyn Collection, continues her mission to share the real truth about Anne Boleyn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vanished Hero: The Life, War and Mysterious Disappearance of America's WWII Strafing King*



  






*“A superb, edge-of-the-seat account of [Elwyn] Righetti’s stellar combat career during the final months of the air war against Germany” (Eric Hammel, author of Two Flags over Iwo Jima).*

A hell-bent-for-leather fighter pilot, Elwyn G. Righetti remains one of the most unknown, yet most compelling, colorful and controversial commanders of World War II.

Arriving late to the war, he led the England-based 55th Fighter Group against the Nazis during the closing months of the fight with a no-holds-barred aggressiveness that transformed the group from a middling organization of no reputation into a headline-grabbing team that made excuses to no one. Indeed, Righetti’s boldness paid off, as he quickly achieved ace status and scored more strafing victories—twenty-seven—than any other Eighth Air Force pilot.

Ultimately, Righetti’s calculated recklessness ran full speed into the odds. His aircraft was hit while strafing an enemy airfield only four days before the 55th flew its last mission. Almost farcically aggressive to the end, he coaxed his crippled fighter through one more firing pass before making a successful crash landing. Immediately, he radioed his men that he was fine and asked that they reassure his family. Righetti was never heard from again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secret Flotillas: Clandestine Sea Operations to Brittany, 1940–44*



  






As the fall of France took place, almost the entire coastline of Western Europe was in German hands. Clandestine sea transport operations provided lines of vital intelligence for wartime Britain. These "secret flotillas" landed and picked up agents in and from France, and ferried Allied evaders and escapees. This activity was crucial to the SIS (Secret Intelligence Service) and the SOE (Special Operations Executive). This authoritative publication by the official historian, the late Sir Brooks Richards, vividly describes and analyses the clandestine naval operations that took place during WWII. The account has been made possible through Sir Brooks' access to closed government archives, combined with his own wartime experiences and the recollections of many of those involved.First published in 1996, the original edition included descriptions of naval operations off French North Africa. The history has now been amended and expanded by Sir Brooks and is now published in two volumes. This first volume concentrates on the sea lines to Brittany.This authoritative publication by the official historian, the late Sir Brooks Richards, vividly describes and analyses the clandestine naval operations that took place during World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stukas Over the Steppe: The Blitzkrieg in the East, 1941-45 (Luftwaffe at War Book 9)*



  






This new edition to the Luftwaffe at War ser ies captures the many roles adopted by the Ju 87 in this dem anding theatre - from dive bomber to tank buster and the var ieties of plane type. The illustrations show the planes'' cou rageous contribution to war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Periscope Patrol: The Saga of the Malta Force Submarines *



  






The Malta Force submarines had the vital task of interrupting German and Italian convoys crossing the Mediterranean to resupply Rommel and his Army in North Africa. The outcome of the Desert War depended on this.Operations from the beleaguered island were hazardous both at sea and in port. The Naval Base was under constant air attack. Due to the courage and tenacity of the crews by the time the Malta-based submarines were at full strength a staggering 50% of Axis shipping bound for Africa failed to arrive at its destination. The submarines sank some 75 enemy vessels totalling 400,000 tons.Periscope Patrol picks out the highlights of their actions and sets them against the bombed-out background of Malta, the island awarded the George Cross for its single handed stand. This is a hugely readable and informative account of submarine warfare at its toughest and roughest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Emotional Gauntlet: From Life in Peacetime America to the War in European Skies*



  






*A moving account of the lives of one diverse WWII American aircrew, “filled with humor, chaos, horror, and tragedy” (The Freeport Journal-Standard).*

In this book, Stuart J Wright tells the gripping story of a World War II American aircrew flying missions from Old Buckenham, England in a B-24 Liberator bomber they nicknamed Corky, based on years of research and correspondence with crew members and their families.

Wright adds a dimension rarely explored in other World War II memoirs and narratives, beginning the chronicle during peacetime when the men of the aircrew are introduced as civilians—kids during the 1920s. As they mature through the years of the Great Depression to face a world at war, questions are raised about “just” and “unjust” wars, imperialism and patriotism. Jingoistic sentimentality is resisted in favor of objectivity, as the feelings and motivations of the crew members are explored: the Chinese American air gunner had hoped to serve in the U.S. Army Air Force to fight against the Japanese invaders of his homeland; the Jewish navigator felt compelled to join the battle against Nazi Germany. In recounting the harrowing conditions and horrors of bombing missions over Europe, _An Emotional Gauntlet_ emphasizes the interpersonal relationships within the crew and the spirit these men shared. As pilot Jack Nortridge regularly assured his crew, “If you fly with me, I'm going to bring you home.” This book is a testament to their strength and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ultra Versus U-Boats: Enigma Decrypts in the National Archives*



  






Keeping the Atlantic sea-lanes open was a vital factor in the fight against Nazi Germany. In the battle to protect merchant shipping from the menace of surface raiders and U-boats, Allied resolve and resources were tested to the utmost. The story of the extraordinary measures that were taken to combat the threat, at sea and in the air, has often been told. But there is one crucial element in this prolonged campaign that has still not been fully appreciated the role of code-breaking, in particular the decryption of secret signals transmitted by German Enigma machines. And this is the focus of Roy Nesbits fascinating new account of the Battle of the Atlantic. Using previously unpublished decrypts of U-boat signals, selected from the National Archives, along with historic wartime photographs, he tells the stories of the individual U-boats and describes their fate. Their terse signals reveal, perhaps move vividly than conventional communications could do, the desperate plight of the U-boatmen as they struggled against increasingly effective Allied countermeasures that eventually overwhelmed them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Secret History of RDX: The Super-Explosive that Helped Win World War II *



  






*The noted historian offers “a compelling sociohistorical account of an often overlooked yet critical” WWII explosive twice as powerful as TNT (Choice).*

During the early years of World War II, American ships crossing the Atlantic were virtually defenseless against German U-boats. Bombs and torpedoes fitted with TNT barely dented the hulls of Axis naval vessels. Then, seemingly overnight, a top-secret manufacturing plant appeared near Kingsport, Tennessee, producing a sugar-white substance called Research Department Explosive, code name RDX.

Twice as deadly as TNT and overshadowed only by the atomic bomb, RDX proved to be pivotal in the Battle of the Atlantic and directly contributed to the Allied victory in WWII. In _The Secret History of RDX,_ Colin F. Baxter documents the journey of the super-explosive from conceptualization at Woolwich Arsenal in England to mass production at Holston Ordnance Works in east Tennessee. Baxter examines the debates between RDX advocates and their opponents and explores the use of the explosive in the bomber war over Germany, in the naval war in the Atlantic, and as a key element in the trigger device of the atomic bomb.

Drawing on archival records and interviews with individuals who worked at the Kingsport “powder plant,” Baxter illuminates both the explosive’s military significance and its impact on the lives of ordinary Americans involved in the war industry. Much more than a technical account, this study assesses the social and economic impact of the military-industrial complex on small communities on the home front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Carriers at War, 1939–1945: 1939-1945*



  






The author begins this fascinating book by tracing aircraft carrier development between the Wars. Eschewed by the Germans and Italians and with Britain squandering her early lead, the Americans and Japanese became front-runners.The Royal Navy learnt the hard way in the early stages of WW2 with the loss of HMS Courageous and Glorious but, following successes at Taranto and Matapan, the value of carriers was no longer in doubt. The sinking of Bismarck and the cataclysmic Pearl Harbor attack signaled the end of the Battleship era. Stung by such spectacular losses the US Navy threw its weight behind the carrier concept and the naval war in the Pacific (Guadalcanal, East Solomon Islands, Santa Cruz, Midmay and Leyte Gulf) revolved round carrier-borne aircraft.Meanwhile the carrier became pivotal in protecting vital convoys in the Atlantic, Arctic and Mediterranean. The author backs his arguments with copious examples of naval and air action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Build Up (Air War D-Day Book 1)*



  






For the Allies as well as Germany, it will be the longest day'. So said Field Marshall Erwin Rommel of the operations on D-Day; and he was correct. This is the first volume of a most impressive tribute and comprehensive five-part work that includes a multitude of personal military and civilian accounts of the aerial operations which were carried out on D-Day. At fifteen minutes after midnight on 6 June 1944 Operation Overlord, the Allied invasion of Hitlers Festung Europe, became reality. The logistics of landing almost 250,000 men by amphibious craft seems almost unimaginable, yet a massive aerial umbrella of 3,000 RAF and USAAF fighters, fighter-bombers and heavy bombers, headed for France and more than 1,000 transport aircraft dropped more than 17.000 paratroopers to secure the flanks and beach exits of the assault area. Air superiority in the invasion areas was total. It was a day that changed the whole course of the war and resulted in the first steps to final victory in Europe. Copious quotes from American and British and Dominion forces, fighting men, sailors, airmen from the occupied countries and their German opponents, tell of incredible, illuminating and often under-stated actions of extraordinary courage, companionship and a common fear of death or serious injury which offer a more personalized view of D-Day. This first volume sets an impressive precedent for the rest of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Assaults from the Sky (Air War D-Day Book 2)*



  






This is the second volume of a comprehensive five part work on D-Day that includes a multitude of personal military accounts from both Allied and German Aviation personnel who were there. Overlord began with an assault by more than 23,000 airborne troops, 15,500 of them American, behind enemy lines to soften up the German troops and to secure key objectives. 6,600 paratroopers of the US 101st Screaming Eagles Division in 633 C-47s and 83 gliders and 6,396 paratroopers of the US 82nd All American Division in 1,101 C-47s and 427 gliders were dropped over the neck of the Cotentin peninsula. By the end of the operation, the list of casualties was extensive. But 101st Airborne Division linked up with the US 4th Infantry Division beach landings at Pouppeville, the most southerly exit off Utah Beach and the 82nd secured the area north of Ste-Mre-glise after fierce fighting and drove the enemy north, considerably delaying the German 243rd Infantry Division from contacting the Allied beach assault force. This important episode within the wider history of D-Day is enlivened in classic Bowman fashion, featuring both extensive historical notes as well as deeply personal accounts of endurance and individual gallantry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*British Aircraft of World War II *



  






This unique book, now republished, was the first of its kind to be published on British aircraft of the Second World War. Aviation enthusiasts and aero-modellers can see British aircraft as they really were, through magnificently reproduced colour photographs. Each of the forty-nine types of aircraft is accompanied by a brief 'biography' together with tables of the most important marks and their specifications, engine, span, length, height, weight, crew number, maximum speed, service ceiling, normal range and armament. There is also a section on British aircraft in action, which includes accounts of outstanding exploits by the pilots of different types. John Frayn Turner, the well-known aviation author, has chosen the pictures and provided the text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying Legends of World War II: Archive and Colour Photos of Famous Allied Aircraft (Images of War)*



  






More than thirty Allied Forces' WWII aircraft types are illustrated in many rare and previously unpublished black and white and color photographs. Each type is described giving vital data on development history, combat record, famous pilots and significant air battles. Performance, range and weapon loads are also included. The unique color photographs are from the collection of the late William B. Slate, an aviation photographer who strove to capture the thrilling perspective that can only come from close-up, in-flight vantage points from an aircraft flying in formation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*United States Military Helicopters (Images of War) *



  






The helicopter came on the scene too late to play other than a minor role in the Second World War but by the Korean conflict the Bell H-13 Sioux, OH-23 Raven, and Sikorsky H–19 Chickasaw were in service.It was in Vietnam that the US military helicopters really came into their own and the best known were the Bell UH-1 Iriquois (known as the Huey), the Boeing CH-47 Chinook, and the massive CH-37 Mojave. The USAF combat search and rescue Jolly Green Giant was indispensable.Attack helicopters have evolved from the early Huey Cobra or Snake and the Boeing AH-64 Apache in the late 80s to when the Sikorsky UH-60 series became the military general purpose chopper.All these formidable aircraft and many more are covered in detail in this superbly illustrated and comprehensive book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Testimony to Courage: The History of the Ulster Defence Regiment, 1969–1992*



  






The outbreak of "The Troubles" in Northern Ireland in 1968 found many of the local police and army auxiliary units outmoded or discredited. A new and unique force of part-time soldiers was created: The Ulster Defence Regiment. A Testimony to Courage vividly describes the threat under which not just the soldiers but their families also had to live, and records the murders of some of the 197 members killed as a result of terrorist attack. It addresses how the Regiment became mainly Protestant as a result of the loss of Nationalist support and recruits, and the constant criticism of the Irish Government and Nationalist politicians. A final chapter records objectively the lessons to be learnt from this unique experience. This book is not an official history as such but more a thorough record of the UDR's dramatic 23 year existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Skunk Works: A Personal Memoir of My Years of Lockheed *



  






*This classic history of America's high-stakes quest to dominate the skies is "a gripping technothriller in which the technology is real" (New York Times Book Review).*


From the development of the U-2 to the Stealth fighter, _Skunk Works_ is the true story of America's most secret and successful aerospace operation. As recounted by Ben Rich, the operation's brilliant boss for nearly two decades, the chronicle of Lockheed's legendary Skunk Works is a drama of Cold War confrontations and Gulf War air combat, of extraordinary feats of engineering and human achievement against fantastic odds. Here are up-close portraits of the maverick band of scientists and engineers who made the Skunk Works so renowned. Filled with telling personal anecdotes and high adventure, with narratives from the CIA and from Air Force pilots who flew the many classified, risky missions, this book is a riveting portrait of the most spectacular aviation triumphs of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Boy Who Grew Wings: Sometimes The Perfect Shot Takes A Moment, Sometimes A Lifetime*



  






_Founder & CEO of Blue Air Training, James “Chef” Barlow built a multi-billion dollar empire in an industry that didn’t exist, and the first fully weaponized, civilian-owned training air force in support of the U.S. Air Force during a time when it was considered illegal. Blue Air paved the way to a new frontier in defense support and aviation, and has set the gold standard for homeland defense._



*The Boy who Grew Wings is the incredible true story of a boy who wanted to become a fighter pilot, conquered stage 4 cancer, raised two boys as a single military dad, and his battle against all odds to make his dreams come true…*

Dreams do come true. James ended up serving 20 years in the U.S. Air Force as an A-10 pilot, flying more than 100 combat missions, and building a career that far exceeded his own expectations. As his time in the Air Force came to a close, his mission to save the men and women of this great nation burned hotter.

He and his wife Gretchen made the tough decision to leave the Air Force and launch the next chapter of their future: Blue Air Training.

*From taking lives to saving them…*

James paved the way in the new frontier of defense support and aviation by founding the first fully weaponized, civilian-owned and private training air force to fly in support of the U.S. Air Force in an industry that didn’t exist yet—something illegal at the time until he did it.

His vision to train and equip warfighters for war with state-of-the-art and elite tactics he mastered during his time in the War on Terror became his catalyst for building a multi-billion dollar empire in just six years.

He knew he couldn’t build it alone—so he called in favors and created his own Hall of Justice, comprised of the most elite defense operators in aviation—both veteran and civilian.

*Your ghosts become your fuel…*

Through a never take prisoners attitude, James persevered against overwhelming odds stacked against him. From severe childhood abuse from a man supposed to be a father-figure to a young boy, to suddenly becoming a single dad of two boys while fighting combat missions overseas, to pursuing his dreams as an entrepreneur and building the first of its kind defense empire, to discovering over a phone call that he had months to live because of the raging Stage 4 cancer eating way at his insides…

Through it all James never forgot the mission or his dream. He used those circumstances as rocket fuel to motivate him to overcome any challenge or obstacle thrown at him until he crossed the finish line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Finish: The Killing of Osama bin Laden*



  






*New York Times bestseller: The true behind-the-scenes story of the manhunt for the 9/11 mastermind is “a page-turner” (Minneapolis Star-Tribune).*

From the author of _Black Hawk Down_ and _Hue 1968_, this is a gripping account of the hunt for Osama bin Laden. With access to key sources, Mark Bowden takes us inside the rooms where decisions were made and on the ground where the action unfolded.

After masterminding the attacks of September 11, 2001, Osama bin Laden managed to vanish. Over the next ten years, as Bowden shows, America found that its war with al Qaeda—a scattered group of individuals who were almost impossible to track—demanded an innovative approach. Step by step, Bowden describes the development of a new tactical strategy to fight this war—the fusion of intel from various agencies and on-the-ground special ops.

After thousands of special forces missions in Iraq and Afghanistan, the right weapon to go after bin Laden had finally evolved. By spring 2011, intelligence pointed to a compound in Abbottabad; it was estimated that there was a 50/50 chance that Osama was there. Bowden shows how three strategies were mooted: a drone strike, a precision bombing, or an assault by Navy SEALs. In the end, the president had to make the final decision. It was time for the finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cell: Inside the 9/11 Plot, and Why the FBI and CIA Failed to Stop It*



  






September 11, 2001 marked the beginning of a new era in history, but the forces that triggered those attacks have been in place for years and continue to operate within the United States and abroad. Experts estimate that as many as 500 terrorist cells exist in America today. ABC News journalist John Miller has been tracking this story since his coverage of the first World Trade Center bombing in 1993. He was the first American journalist to interview Osama Bin Laden, and he has a sophisticated knowledge of the structure and workings of extremist organizations. _The Cell_ contains information gleaned from sources within the FBI, CIA, and the local law enforcement communities currently conducting the investigation into the September 11 attacks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Werewolf of Marines Trilogy*



  






This trilogy follows the adventures of Aiden Kaas, a reluctant Marine in Iraq who is bit by a werewolf and becomes infected himself. The trilogy consists of three stand alone books: Semper Lycanus, Patria Lycanus, and Pax Lycanus.

Semper Lycanus
Private First Class Aiden Kaas has enlisted in the Marines for all the wrong reasons. Now deployed to Iraq at the age of 19, he just wants to put in his time and serve out his enlistment. However, after being bitten by a seemingly rabid mujahideen, he finds himself suffering from a strange illness, one with consequences beyond his wildest imaginings. As the disease ravages his body and exposes him to dangers far darker than active combat, Aiden discovers what it means to come of age, and how he must come to grips with what it is he has become.

Patria Lycanus
Cpl Aiden Kaas is an unsanctioned werewolf, turned without the Lycan Council’s approval. While the Council ponders what to do with him, he is warned not to shift and to keep the very fact that werewolves exist a secret.
However, Aiden is a Marine assigned to a Marine Special Operations Team in eastern Afghanistan, and if there is a threat to his team, he will do anything, to include shifting to his werewolf form, to protect them.

With a faction of the Council wanting his extermination, his own government trying to discover just what he is and how it can use him, and a rogue werewolf warlord trying to protect his smuggling routes through the Hindu Kush, Aiden has to navigate a tricky minefield to both keep the secret and to merely stay alive.

Pax Lycanus
Corporal Aiden Kaas is just like any other Marine—except for the minor matter that he is a werewolf, one unsanctioned by the Lycan Council. Factions of the Council want him exterminated as a threat to the Tribe, and the military has tracked him down and wants to use him as a super-warrior, something that the Council cannot accept.

When Colonel Jack Tarnition infects himself with Aiden’s blood to become a werewolf in his own right, things start spiraling out of control, and with his mentor Hozan’s assistance, Aiden has to navigate the threat to himself, his fiancé Corporal Claire Record, and Army Major Keenan Ward. The four werewolves have only each other to face two powerful forces, forces with diametrically opposed viewpoints that will lead to an inevitable clash of wills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ballistic (The Palladium Wars Book 2)*




  






There is a personal price to pay for having aligned with the wrong side in a reckless war. For Aden Jansen it’s the need to adopt a new identity while keeping his past hidden. Now he’s integrated himself aboard the _Zephyr_, a merchant ship smuggling critical goods through dangerous space. But danger is imminent on planet Gretia, as well. Under occupation, torn between postwar reformers and loyalists, it’s a polestar for civil unrest.

Meanwhile an occupation forces officer is pulled right back into the fray when the battle alarm is raised, an ambitious heiress is entangled in a subversive political conspiracy, and an Allied captain is about to meet the enemy head-on.

As Aden discovers, the insurgents on Gretia—and in space—are connected, organized, and ready to break into full-scale rebellion. History is threatening to repeat itself. It’s time that Aden rediscovers who he is, whom he can trust, and what he must fight for now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Worlds Apart (The Worlds Trilogy Book 2) *



  






*By the author of The Forever War: In the breathtaking sequel to Worlds, a survivor of the terrible conflict that destroyed the Earth and most of its satellite Worlds must work to save the human race from extinction*

The war that destroyed everything lasted a single day. After an initial nuclear strike, the Earth’s population was further devastated by an insidious bioweapon targeting anyone above the age of puberty. Now most of what’s left of human civilization gathers on New New York, one of the few orbiting Worlds that remain.

Monitoring the Earth below from the floating habitat, Marianne O’Hara searches for signs of life—and, in particular, for Jeff Hawking, her former lover, who survived the viral nightmare thanks to a biological anomaly that rendered him immune. But Jeff is not the sole surviving adult in this landscape of death, ruin, and feral children, and those who fled to safety underground are being seduced by a terrible new religion preaching blood and vengeance. The last war, it seems, is not over—and the last hope for preventing the final holocaust may be Marianne O’Hara.

The second enthralling volume in Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Joe Haldeman’s acclaimed Worlds trilogy, _Worlds Apart _is a thought-provoking tale of human frailty and lethal folly, and of the courage essential for the survival of the race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Absaroka Ambush (first Mt Man)/Courage Of The Mt Man (Mountain Man Book 31)*



  






*The Price Of Gold*

A wagon train winding through the remote reaches of the Rocky Mountain high country can attract plenty of scavengers--some of them human--like Vic Bedell and his gang of cutthroats. All he wants is the women, who can be traded for gold mine supplies...or used for whatever else he has in mind. But he didn't count on Preacher leading that train.

*He Color Of Blood
*
Bedell's first mistake is leaving the First Mountain Man for dead. His second mistake is underestimating Preacher's strength...and cunning. And Preacher needs all he can get to lead a hundred and fifty helpless ladies out of captivity...through fifteen hundred miles of unforgiving territory filled with hostile Indians--and the deadliest threat of all: Bedell and his wild avengers...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Just Murdered (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 4) *



  






*From Anthony and Agatha Award-winning author Elaine Viets—the thrilling mystery series about one woman trying to make a living... while other people are making a killing.*

After all she’s endured with her own marriage, divorce, and subsequent flight from alimony, Helen Hawthorne getting a job at Millicent’s Bridal Salon is ironic in the extreme. But the pay is in cash and that’s what matters for Helen to stay incognito.

But there’s no amount of cash worth having to deal with the abominable Kiki—a wealthy witch who’s lording it over her daughter’s wedding plans with the aim of making the day all about Kiki, not the bride. She also thinks her money makes her invulnerable…but she’s proven wrong when she’s found smothered to death with her daughter’s wedding dress. And worse, the cops seem to think Helen is responsible.

Now, Helen has to keep her identity secret and prove her innocence before the bride and groom read their wedding vows—and the police read Helen her rights…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Archy McNally Series Volume Three: McNally's Gamble, McNally's Dilemma, McNally's Folly *



  






*More murder, greed, and secrets for the Palm Beach private eye created by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author and “master of suspense” (The Washington Post).*

In his long-running, _New York Times_–bestselling mystery series set in South Florida, Edgar Award–winning author Lawrence Sanders gave readers “his most delightful character”—a charming playboy turned Palm Beach PI by the name of Archy McNally (_Chicago Tribune_).

_McNally’s Gamble_: In this _New York Times _bestseller, McNally is enlisted to verify the bona fides of a deal for a rare Fabergé Imperial egg. But when widow Edythe Westmore’s children become convinced the trinket is a fake and their mother is being conned, McNally cracks open a case of lust, greed, and murder that stinks like a rotten egg. Now the detective will have to scramble to lay a trap for someone who’s counting dividends before they hatch.

_McNally’s Dilemma_: In this _New York Times _bestseller, the Palm Beach tennis season starts off with a bang when a pro is shot by his wife after she catches him with another woman. Socialite Melva Williams confesses to offing her cheating spouse but wants her old friend Archy McNally to do her a favor: keep the press and paparazzi away from her beautiful daughter. The tempting Veronica is quite a handful, but more troubling is that her story and her mother’s don’t match.

_McNally’s Folly_: Golden Age Hollywood diva Desdemona Darling makes headlines when she agrees to star in the Palm Beach Community Theater’s production of _Arsenic and Old Lace. _McNally gets roped into directing while he’s discreetly investigating who’s blackmailing the actress. But after Darling’s Husband Number Seven sips some elderberry wine laced with arsenic at the cast party, McNally needs to shine a spotlight on the killer before it’s curtains for somebody else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Absence of Light (Charlie Fox) *



  






*Natural disaster. Unnatural death. Welcome to Charlie Fox’s life. In this riveting crime thriller series, “Zoë Sharp and Charlie Fox both kick ass” (Mark Billingham, international bestselling author).*

There you were, just minding your own business, and suddenly the earth split beneath your feet. Everything good, everything familiar tumbles around you in busted shards, or it’s ash, or is on fire. That’s the scene of the earthquake where Charlie’s working, helping to dig out the living and ID the dead. But it’s an all-too-apt metaphor for her personal life, which has shifted in an eye-blink from Getting’ By to Full-On Catastrophic. Again. Nothing is ever easy for Charlie, including finding evidence of a murder among the rubble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Jungle - John Milton #9 (John Milton Series)*



  






An assassin haunted by his past. Two young refugees out of their depth and in need of his special talents.

John Milton is no stranger to the world’s seedy underbelly. But when the former British Secret Service agent comes up against a ruthless human trafficking ring, he’ll have to fight harder than ever to conquer the evil in his path.

After Milton meets a refugee who lost a sister to people smugglers, he travels through war-torn Libya and the murkiest parts of Italy and France to get the girl back. As enemies watch his every move, Milton confronts a group of Albanian pimps and smugglers so dangerous, they could easily make this mission his last.

*The Jungle is a gripping standalone thriller in Mark Dawson’s bestselling John Milton series. With cinematic set pieces, characters you'll grow to love, and edge-of-your-seat action, it’s easy to see why Dawson’s books have been downloaded more than one million times and optioned for a big screen film franchise.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Watcher (Acid Vanilla Series Book 1)*



  






*One last kill and then a much needed break. But when the world’s deadliest female assassin can’t hit the mark, she may be vacationing six feet under...*

Acid Vanilla is about to take a holiday, won through sheer sweat and blood, when her boss demands she off a notorious Paris-based hacker. But when the eccentric female target shares a startling revelation relating to Acid's troubled past she can’t pull the trigger.

Now, with a bounty on both their heads, their only chance of survival is to disappear for good. But first Acid must battle through a barrage of deadly coworkers, and this killer-for-hire will need every brutal trick in her lethal playbook just to stay alive…

Can she get the goons off her back and save the frightened hacker? Or will one wrong move force her into fatal retirement?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seven Bullets (Acid Vanilla Series Book 2)*



  






*One woman driven by revenge. Seven deadly assassins. They will fall by her hand... one by one. *

Acid Vanilla was the deadliest assassin at Annihilation Pest Control. That was until she was tragically betrayed by her former colleagues. Now, fuelled by an insatiable desire for vengeance, Acid travels the globe to carry out her bloody retribution.

After all, a girl needs a hobby...

Leaving a trail of bodies in her wake, Acid journeys to Hanoi in pursuit of the next name on her kill list. Unfortunately, she has a couple of problems to deal with:

1. The shadowy organisation he’s working for have the entire city gripped in fear. 

2. He’s the only man she’s ever loved.

Getting to him means battling through an onslaught of underground villains, not to mention her own muddled feelings. With time running out, a local man who needs her help, and the body count rising, Acid must use every deadly trick in her arsenal to survive. Can she infiltrate the organization and find her target before he finds her? Or will she pay for her hesitation with her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forever, Erma: Best-Loved Writing From America's Favorite Humorist*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: This anthology of Erma Bombeck’s most memorable and humorous essays is a tribute to one of America’s sharpest wits.*
When she began writing her regular newspaper column in 1965, Erma Bombeck’s goal was to make housewives laugh. Thirty years later, she had published more than four thousand columns, and earned countless laughs—from housewives, presidents, and everyone in between.

With grace, good humor, and razor-sharp prose, she gently skewered every aspect of the American family. This collection holds the best of her columns—not just her famous quips, but also the heartbreaking observations that gave her writing such weight. In 1969, Erma wrote: “screaming kids, unpaid bills, green leftovers, husbands behind newspapers, basketballs in the bathroom. They’re real . . . they’re warm . . . they’re the only bit of normalcy left in this cockeyed world, and I’m going to cling to it like life itself.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Old Faithful: Dogs of a Certain Age*



  






A stunning and indelible collection of portraits and stories that capture dogs of a certain age in all their patchy, scruffy, jowly, and devoted glory—an homage to man’s best friend, based on the popular international photography project.

The dogs in _Old Faithful_ are well worn, well loved, and well on in years. After his grandmother’s 100th birthday party, photographer and dog lover Pete Thorne found himself taking photos of elderly dogs. In their aged, imperfect faces, he saw a depth of life, joy, and wisdom missing from more youthful subjects. He gathered these rich and powerful portraits into a web series he called “Old Faithful.”

The reaction was instant—and astounding—from media outlets as diverse as Huffington Post and BuzzFeed to _Esquire_ and ABC, to thousands of people around the globe who reached out to Thorne with their heartwarming stories of their own faithful companions. The photos triggered a wide variety of emotions, eliciting smiles and tears, and unleashing a flood of anecdotes and memories. “Old Faithful” became a shared platform for dog lovers all over the world.

Based on his web series, _Old Faithful_ features dozens of color photographs that bring these dogs vividly into focus, accompanied by poignant descriptive sketches that capture the spirit and personality of each, illuminate his life and experiences, and celebrate the shared relationship with a beloved human companion.

A sweet and moving keepsake, _Old Faithful_ demonstrates that aging can be beautiful, and offers profound lessons for all of us, no matter our age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chaos: Making a New Science *



  






*The “highly entertaining” New York Times bestseller, which explains chaos theory and the butterfly effect, from the author of The Information (Chicago Tribune).*

For centuries, scientific thought was focused on bringing order to the natural world. But even as relativity and quantum mechanics undermined that rigid certainty in the first half of the twentieth century, the scientific community clung to the idea that any system, no matter how complex, could be reduced to a simple pattern. In the 1960s, a small group of radical thinkers began to take that notion apart, placing new importance on the tiny experimental irregularities that scientists had long learned to ignore. Miniscule differences in data, they said, would eventually produce massive ones—and complex systems like the weather, economics, and human behavior suddenly became clearer and more beautiful than they had ever been before.

In this seminal work of scientific writing, James Gleick lays out a cutting edge field of science with enough grace and precision that any reader will be able to grasp the science behind the beautiful complexity of the world around us. With more than a million copies sold, _Chaos_ is “a groundbreaking book about what seems to be the future of physics” by a writer who has been a finalist for both the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award, the author of _Time Travel: A History_ and _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_ (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escape from Freedom *



  






*Why do people choose authoritarianism over freedom? The classic study of the psychological appeal of fascism by a New York Times–bestselling author.*

The pursuit of freedom has indelibly marked Western culture since Renaissance humanism and Protestantism began the fight for individualism and self-determination. This freedom, however, can make people feel unmoored, and is often accompanied by feelings of isolation, fear, and the loss of self, all leading to a desire for authoritarianism, conformity, or destructiveness. It is not only the question of freedom that makes Fromm’s debut book a timeless classic. In this examination of the roots of Nazism and fascism in Europe, Fromm also explains how economic and social constraints can also lead to authoritarianism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The U-Boat War (Images of War)*



  






2.20PM Directly in front of us I sighted four funnels and the masts of a passenger steamer at right angles to our course coming from the SW and going towards Galley Head. 3:10 PM Torpedo shot at a distance of 700 meters below the surface - from the log of the German submarine U–20. The explosion that followed changed history as the date of the ship's log was may 7, 1915, the steamer was the Lusitania, and the torpedo sent 1195 innocent men, women, and children to a watery grave. In 1914, U-Boats were a new and untried weapon, and when such a weapon can bring a mighty empire to the briink of defeat there is a story worth telling. Edwyn Gray's The U-Boat War is the history of the Kaiser's attempt to destroy the British Empire by a ruthless campaign of unrestricted submarine warfare. It opens with Germany's first tentative experiments with the submarines and climaxes with the naval mutiny that helped bring down the Kaiser. In between is is a detailed account of a campaign of terror which, by April 1917,had the British Empire on the verge of surrender. The cost in lives and equipment was staggering. On the German side, 4894 sailors and 515 officers lost their lives in action; 178 German Submarines were destroyed by the allies; 14 were scuttled and 122 surrendered. According to the most reliable sources, 5,708 ships were destroyed by the U-Boats and 13,333 non-combatants perished in British Ships. World figures for civilian casualties were never released The U-Boat War is a savage but thrilling account of men fighting for their lives beneath the sea, and of the boats that changed the face of naval warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Salerno 1943: The Allied Invasion of Italy (Campaign Chronicles)*



  






In September 1943, in the first weeks of the Allied campaign to liberate Italy, an Anglo-American invasion force of over 80,000 men was nearly beaten back into the sea by the German defenders in a ferocious ten-day battle at Salerno, south of Naples. This is the story of the tense, bitter struggle around the Salerno beach-head which decided the issue and changed the course of the campaign - for those ten critical days the fate of Italy hung in the balance. Using documentary records, memoirs and eyewitness accounts from all sides, Angus Konstam recreates every stage of the battle at every level as it happened, day by day, hour by hour. His painstakingly researched account offers a fresh perspective on a decisive battle that has been neglected by British and American historians in recent years, and it gives a fascinating insight into the realities of warfare in Europe 60 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winged Pegasus and the Rangers (Air War D-Day Book 3) *



  






This is the third volume of a comprehensive five part work, detailing every aspect of air and paratroop operations on the night of 5/6 June 1944. The 6th Airborne Division was to support British Second Army and First Canadian Army; its task was to seize and hold the left flank of the bridgehead. The 5th Parachute Brigade was to seize the ground each side of the bridges over the Canal du Caen and the Orne River, whilst on the same day seize and hold positions on the long wooded ridge beyond the waterways, running from Troarn in the south to the sea. This ridge with the bridges behind would eventually form the critical left flank of the army and the bridges had to be intact to permit Allied troops and supplies to pass easily back and forth. The 3rd Parachute Brigade, which included the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion (1,800 men) was to prevent enemy reinforcements moving towards the British beachhead. Another Battalion and the 1st Canadian Brigade had to destroy five bridges in the flooded valley of the Dives. The 9th Battalion had to silence a battery of four concrete gun emplacements on high ground near the village of Merville, 3 miles east of Ouistreham. For these tasks 38 and 46 Groups RAF dispatched 264 aircraft and 98 glider combinations, the glider tugs being Albemarles, Dakotas, Halifaxes and Stirlings, the gliders mainly Horsas with a few Hamilcars (carrying light tanks and 17-pounder anti-tank guns). Meanwhile, Brigadier Lord Lovats 1st Special Service Brigade, composed of four Army and one Royal Marines Commando, reached Pegasus Bridge en route to help other units of the Airborne Division.Allied intelligence had pinpointed 73 fixed coastal gun batteries that could menace the invasion. At Pointe-du-Hoc, a cliff rising 100 feet high from a very rocky beach, a six-gun battery which potentially could engage ships at sea and fire directly onto Utah and Omaha was taken by three companies (225 men) of the US 2nd Ranger Battalion using rocket propelled grapple hooks attached to climbing ropes and portable extension ladders to scale the cliffs within ten minutes after landing and capture the position.This dynamic episode in the history of D-Day is expertly researched and relayed with both style and reverence for the aircrew who participated in proceedings. A plate section of rare black and white images supplement the text, working further to create a real sense of the times at hand at this most pivotal point in the history of D-Day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bloody Beaches (Air War D-Day Book 4) *



  






This fourth volume of a comprehensive five part work on D-Day covers every aspect of aerial operations on and behind the beaches at 'Omaha' and 'Utah' beaches on 6 June 1944. It might be imagined that the passing years would blunt the outlines of the experience but the D-Day veterans do not forget. Their accounts convey the chaos, terror and hysteria as the first salvos of German fire clanged off the landing craft, in language that is all the more powerful for its terseness and simplicity.The landings at 'Omaha' which were vital to connect the US troops at 'Utah' Beach with the British and Canadian beaches to the east were an unmitigated disaster with an estimated 3,000 killed, wounded and missing. The highest number of casualties of all the beaches, they were the greatest American losses in one battle since the Battle of Antietam Creek in the American Civil War in September 1862. The situation on the beach was chaotic as troops were pinned down by enemy fire and had to take cover behind mined beach defenses. As things progressed, it was an accumulation of individual acts of self-sacrifice and gallantry which opened up an exit and a seaborne bombardment by the task force saw tenuous footholds finally gained by early afternoon. In stark contrast to Omaha, an almost textbook landing was made at Utah; the air bombardment was effective and a strong current actually landed the 4th Infantry Division 2,000 yards south of their intended target where the beach was less heavily defended. This account analyses each aspect of the aerial operation, noting how events on the ground and in the sea impacted upon pilots endeavors in the skies. Evocative images supplement the text effectively to create a real sense of what it was like for the pilots of D-Day, the individuals who made such a contribution to the Allied war effort in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Command: Reflections of War, Volume 2: Live to Die Another Day June 1942–Summer 1943*



  






This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout WWII. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the last winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of firsthand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that puts each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Command's operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the Commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes.Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command and their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Normandy 1944: The Battle of the Hedgerows: Photographs From Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






Just as the Anglo-Canadian forces in the east found it difficult to advance beyond Caen after D-Day, so the US First Army laboured to advance through the Norman bocage country in the west. The lethal struggle that developed there was a defining episode in the Normandy campaign, and this photographic history is a vivid introduction to it.Through a selection of over 150 carefully chosen and meticulously captioned wartime photographs Simon Forty traces the course of the battle and gives the reader a graphic impression of the conditions, the terrain and the experience of the troops.The Germans mounted a tenacious defence. They fought from prepared positions in the high hedgerows. Each cramped field and narrow lane became a killing ground. But the Americans adapted their tactics and brought in special equipment including bulldozers and tanks with hedgerow cutters to force their way through.The losses were appalling as the Germans used snipers, mines, machineguns and artillery to great effect. Inexorably, however, and with enormous bravery, First Army solved their tactical problems, inflicted heavy casualties on the defenders and ground their way to Saint-L.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Build Up to the Beginning (Air War Market Garden Book 1)*



  






This is the first volume of a most impressive tribute and accurate four part work that uniquely presents a complete account of the air operations throughout Market-Garden in September 1944 when British, US and Polish airborne troops made a gallant attempt to seize and hold bridges across the Lower Rhine in Holland as a springboard for crossing into Germany. Market, the aerial side of the proceedings, was at the time the largest airborne operation in history. In this unprecedented and insightful account, the exploits of the First Allied Airborne Army are relayed in full detail; supplemented with historical notes regarding the ground operations, this is sure to offer an unparalleled account of the events as they unfolded in the skies above Holland.If successful, the war could be over by Christmas. What could go wrong? That it did and on such a massive scale is the underlying theme throughout this series. The action was at times very confused, so a narrative of events contained in sixteen timelines at intervals throughout this series cuts through the fog of battle to explain the situation from its over-optimistic beginning to the tragic conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*So Near and Yet So Far (Air War Market Garden Book 2) *



  






This is the second volume in a meticulously researched four-part series that provides a comprehensive insight into the aerial exploits at Operation 'Market Garden' in September 1944. In an interesting method of presenting the information, the authors arrangement of British, American, Dutch and German personal narrative interspersed with factual material offers a more personalized view of the war through the eyes of the hard-pressed Allied airborne troops who were actually there in the thick of the action. They take you steadily through the bitter house-to-house fighting in Eindhoven, Nijmegen and Arnhem and the fanatical attempts to keep open the narrow road to permit XXX Corps to reach and relieve Colonel John Frosts men, outnumbered and out-gunned at Arnhem Bridge. They reveal the frustration and bitter disappointment in the battles of the drop zones, the bloody fight for the bridges across the Rhine and the almost suicidal second and third lifts to re-supply the troops holding on precariously, fighting desperately, tenaciously and bravely to prevent their positions being overrun in the face of overwhelming enemy superiority. Stories of individual heroism act to humanize this period of wartime history, which is often reduced to mere facts. Timelines detail the day-to-day events happening in all areas of the battle both on the ground and in the air and also add weight to the story in hand, whilst carefully selected archive images work to supplement the text perfectly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shrinking Perimeter (Air War Market Garden Book 3) *



  






The third volume of this four-part series on Operation 'Market-Garden' in September 1944 draws on many individual soldiers and airmen's narratives to tell the story of the ongoing fight to keep the Hell's Highway' open to relieve 1st Airborne at Arnhem, and the brave attempts to re-supply them from the air. As in previous volumes, this account offers a unique perspective on all aspects of aerial activity during this pivotal operation. This volume tells of the Allied effort to retain supremacy in the skies. Individual tales of gallantry work to humanize the account, rooting the action very much in the human experience of conflict. Such tales include the never to be forgotten story of the 'Angel of Arnhem' and the acts of chivalry that existed on both sides - even among battle hardened units such as the SS Panzer Grenadiers. All are unique in the annals of war. These and the other personal recollections of Allied soldiers and airmen and their German adversaries tell of extreme courage, camaraderie and shared terror under fire. And they are complemented by the author's background information that puts each narrative into wartime perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battlefield Bombers: Deep Sea Attack *



  






Featuring a unique selection of wide-ranging experiences of British and Commonwealth Bomber Command aircrew during World War Two, this new release details the deep sea bombing raids that occurred within this time-frame. The enduring bravery and fortitude of these bomber pilots is communicated through a series of first-hand recollections, as is their humour and occasional cynicism. All reflect the ethos, fear and bravery of these ordinary men, most of whom were plucked from 'civvy street' and thrust into a frightening, bitter conflict which was made even more dangerous by the lethal advance of technology.With characteristic self-effacing modesty, the pilots, gunners, navigators and engineers tell of acts of great heroism, of dreadful injuries bravely borne, and personal fears overcome in the heat of battle. A comprehensive account of RAF Bomber operations on the infamous German warship Tirpitz is included, alongside many other similarly dramatic episodes. The gentle and unassuming narratives convey the sense of purpose that these men felt, employed in some of the most dangerous yet vital operations of the war. It is a fitting tribute to those that survived and the many thousands who died in the struggle against Hitler's dreadful ambitions in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vietnam's Final Air Campaign: Operation Linebacker I & II, May–December 1972 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *



  






*An account of the last American bombardments that took place over North Vietnam while peace talks struggled in Paris. Includes maps and photos.*

On March 30, 1972, some thirty thousand North Vietnamese troops, along with tanks and heavy artillery, surged across the demilitarized zone into South Vietnam in the opening round of Hanoi’s Easter Offensive. By early May, South Vietnamese forces were on the ropes and faltering. Without the support of U.S. combat troops—who were in their final stage of withdrawing from the country—the Saigon government was in danger of total collapse and with it any American hope of a negotiated settlement to the war.

In response, President Richard Nixon called for an aggressive, sustained bombardment of North Vietnam. Code-named Operation Linebacker I, the interdiction effort sought to stem the flow of men and materiel southward, as well as sever all outside supply lines in the first new bombing of the North Vietnamese heartland in nearly four years. To meet the American air armada, North Vietnamese MiG fighters took to the skies and surface-to-air missiles and anti-aircraft fire filled the air from May to October over Hanoi and Haiphong. With the failure of its Easter Offensive to achieve military victory, Hanoi reluctantly returned to the negotiating table in Paris. However, as the peace talks teetered on the edge of collapse in December 1972, Nixon played his trump card: Operation Linebacker II. The resulting twelve-day Christmas bombing campaign unleashed the full wrath of American air power. This book tells the story of these decisive campaigns and how they led, finally, to a ceasefire agreement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Linebacker II - A View From the Rock [Revived] Introduction by Maj. Tommy Towery (Ret.) (We Were Crewdogs) *



  






This book is a narrative drawn from the era of the Southeast Asian conflict, detailing a unique event in that lengthy struggle. The event was called LINEBACKER II, and for the first time in contemporary warfare, heavy jet bombers were employed in their designed role to conduct extended strategic operations against the warmaking capacity of a hostile nation. This was the massive bombing of North Vietnam at the end of 1972.

This monograph tells part of the story of Strategic Air Command’s participation in LINEBACKER II. In so doing, it addresses the efforts of a complex mixture of Air Force and sister service operations, with all services working in concert towards a common goal. Rather than develop a complete chronology or blow-by-blow account, which are matters of record in other works, the campaign is pursued more from the personal perspective.

Herein is described the impact of LINEBACKER II on those in command, plus those in operations, maintenance and support who undergirded the effort, and the crewmembers. The narrative tells how they successfully met a staggering challenge. There was no book to follow. In only eleven days of intense combat operations they wrote their own book as they supported and flew the missions. That book revealed an across-the-board ability to radically change complex procedures and tactics on short notice, and a commensurate ability of aircrew and support personnel to execute them to near perfection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Afghan War: Operation Enduring Freedom 1001–2014 (Modern Warfare) *



  






Drugs, war and terrorism were the unholy trinity that brought the US-led air campaign crashing down on the Taliban regime in Afghanistan in October 2001 in Operation Enduring Freedom, and this photographic history is a graphic introduction to it. The immediate aim was to eject the Taliban from power, and to capture or kill the al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden and his supporters whom the Taliban were sheltering. The decade-long war that followed, first against the Taliban regime, then against Taliban insurgents, is one of the most controversial conflicts of recent times. It has also seen the deployment of thousands of coalition troops and a huge range of modern military equipment, and these are the main focus of Anthony Tucker-Jones's account. He covers the entire course of the conflict, from the initial air war, the battle for the White Mountains and Tora Bora, the defeat of the Taliban, the escape of bin Laden and the grim protracted security campaign that followed an asymmetrical war of guerrilla tactics and improvised explosive devices that is going on today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Enduring Freedom: The Seeds of War in Afghanistan *



  






The first six months of the war in Afghanistan were incredibly confused. Few journalists or civilians had access to the main events and the result was the creation of many urban myths that persist to this day. This book reveals the truth behind Operation Enduring Freedom, its objectives, successes, failures and consequences. Tim Ripley has discovered what actually happened in the first six months of this US-led intervention. He reveals the clandestine US and UK reconnaissance efforts before hostilities commenced on 7 October 2001, secret US UAV and drone operations, RAF Canberra and U-2 spy flights and details of initial combat between Taliban and Northern Alliance ground forces.This is a definitive account of the first six months of the military campaign in Afghanistan that saw the initial air and special drive to unseat the Taliban regime, the launching of search and destroy operations to hunt down Osama bin Ladens Al Qaeda organization and the setting up of President Hamid Karzais government in Kabul. These events were the catalyst for the subsequent and continuing war in that far-off troubled land.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Witch and the Englishman (The Witches Series Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here*. 



  






*Book 2 in the bestselling witch detective series!*

Witch and psychic Allison Lopez returns in THE WITCH AND THE ENGLISHMAN...and her powers are stronger than ever, thanks to her close association with an immortal friend, and her coaching by a ghost witch. Now, Allison is asked to look into a murder mystery that's much more than she ever bargained for. Luckily, she's not alone in her battle against an ancient evil.

On the Psychic Hotline, Allison speaks with an Englishman whose daughter is in big trouble. When Allison meets him, she learns that his daughter has been arrested for a murder she can’t remember. Allison also discovers that his hundred-year-old house has a dangerous entity living within...and it's not the first time something bad has happened here. Allison enlists the help of her new friend, Ivy Tanner, a Hollywood actress, to get to the bottom of the haunting of the house on Mockingbird Lane. They must hurry before evil befalls the charming Englishman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Witch and the Huntsman (The Witches Series Book 3)*



  






*Book 3 in the bestselling witch detective series!*

Allison Lopez is not your everyday Psychic Hotline operator. She's a real psychic with real abilities that seem to grow daily, thanks to her close association with an immortal friend. Now, as her abilities continue to grow, Allison receives a call on the Psychic Hotline from Marisa, who says someone named The Huntsman is after her, Allison uses her skills of remote viewing to see that her caller is surrounded by snow. That is, until the line goes dead and so does their psychic link.

On a hunch—and after getting suspended from work—Allison heads to the only ski lodge open in the summer, La Chasse Resort in Oregon to search for the mysterious caller. Once there, Allison gets a job as a server in the resort’s restaurant and uncovers more of the mystery. But to track down Marisa, Allison must use her supernatural talents and that of a triad of witches she’s connected to—but now someone is tracking her too. To complicate matters, Allison may have just found her dream guy.

Has a powerful evil taken over the resort? When another employee disappears, it will take the power of three to fight it. Or will Allison also fall prey to the legendary Huntsman?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Witch and the Wolfman (The Witches Series Book 4)*



  






*Book 4 in the bestselling witch detective series!*

Witch and psychic Allison Lopez returns in THE WITCH AND THE WOLFMAN and she’s got a brand-new gig!

Has a ghost taken over a popular talk radio station? When Allison’s new job as a radio call-in psychic lands her in the hot seat of Psychic Sally, who died on the air, Allie discovers even stranger things are afoot. A ghost haunts the station’s employees and a persistent shock jock gives her the creeps. When further tragedy strikes, police detective Smithy investigates while he gets closer to Allie.

Meanwhile, Allie’s witch sister, Ivy, needs an instant boyfriend, or an evil entity will claim her for his own. And witch sister Millicent’s growing jealousy means Allie has to hide from her inquiring mind.

As the danger increases and the stakes are raised, Allie and her witch sisters must use their magical skills to fight an epic battle between good and evil—or a supernatural creature of titanic proportions may destroy not just them, but the entire city of Los Angeles...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Witch and the Hangman (The Witches Series Book 5) *



  






*Allison Lopez is back! Latest in the #1 bestselling "Witches Series" of paranormal mysteries!*

The Hangman always gets his due.

Allison Lopez has almost got her life back to something akin to normal. The radio station survived the wrath of the Jaguar God, so she at least has a steady job. Being a nighttime psychic radio host is a fun gig, even if marketing people make it cheesy sometimes. But hey, ‘Hump or Dump’ pays the bills.

With the trifecta down to two, her witchy powers aren’t exactly at full strength, making it risky to challenge anything too dangerous. Millicent thinks the Universe will provide… but when?

A dial-in guest seeks help against a spirit trying to kill him. Allison knows it’ll take more than a few minutes of airtime to save the man’s life, and visits him in person. There, she encounters a darkness set in motion almost 200 years ago. Evil clings to the land, claiming every life to cross its path.

And now it wants hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*How to Pick Up Women with a Drunk Space Ninja (The Adventures of Duke LaGrange Book 1)*



  






*Bounty hunters. Ninjas. Anthropomorphic musk oxen from the moons of Gartosh. Welcome to the gut busting and page turning universe of Duke LaGrange!*

When bounty hunter Duke LaGrange and his oft inebriated Japanese-Irish ninja companion, Ishiro’shea, entered their favorite watering hole, Cyborg Joe’s Grill N’ Go & The Why Not Saloon, they had no idea that they would soon be gobbled up by an unhinged astral anomaly and deposited on an uncharted primitive world. Few things are worse than undeveloped planets especially those that haven’t even made it to the soufflé stage. To top it off, this particular planet comes with its own insane ruler and an Orb that Controls Everything and Must be Respected. The bounty hunting duo will need to navigate a violent rebellion, flying fire breathing panthers, and mutated swamp cannibals in order to avoid being stranded light years from the nearest well-made martini.

_How to Pick Up Women with a Drunk Space Ninja_ is the first book in _The Adventures of Duke LaGrange_, a series of hilarious sci-fi adventure romps from the creative mind of Jay Key. You are sure to fall in love with Key’s menagerie of colorful characters and laugh-out loud storytelling talents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Space Battle (Space Race 2)*



  






*The race has ended. The new prize is survival.*

In the aftermath of the thwarted alien invasion, Arlo teams up with his old nemesis to seek a potential ally. With the creation of FTL outfitted Racers, they’re finally able to cross great distances in a short period of time.

What they find at Refuge is shocking. Aided by their new friends, Arlo must fight his way home, bringing information vital to Earth’s continued existence.

At least now it’s two against one.

*The Space Battle is on.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard Luck Hank: Dumber Than Dead*

Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  






Hank is getting married!

The space station Belvaille has become home to a species of actors. The newest edition to the Post Colmarian Confederation Colmarian Confederation are the Damakan race. As a species they are capable of “broadcast empathy.” Their acting skills are so powerful they are able to make people believe their portrayals are literally happening—even over remote transmission.

Belvaille, with its access to powerful radio telescopes, becomes an entertainment powerhouse, cranking out Damakan dramas and tragedies across the empire. As the city modifies is resources to accommodate the new cash cow, Hank is hired to protect important actors by the city’s premier talent agent: his butler Cliston.

But the good times don’t last as Damakans start getting murdered and whole productions are sabotaged and even outright attacked. The Navy threatens to get involved as their favorite tele programs are interrupted and Garm, the Adjunct Overwatch of the city, enlists Hank to find the source of the violence and put an end to it.

Hank fears his own betrothed is in danger as the city gets dragged into a gang war of which no one knows the cause.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sentenced to War*



  






Sit in prison or join the military. The choice is yours.

Convicted of a minor traffic violation, Rev Pelletier is conscripted into the Perseus Union Marine Corps . . . for up to a thirty-year term of service.

Anxious to get back to his civilian life and job, Rev opts for a shorter term as a Marine Raider taking the fight to the enemy.

But with extremely high mortality rates, can he and his friends survive until their term of service is over?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Antiques Ravin' (A Trash ‘n’ Treasures Mystery Book 13)*



  






When a series of creepy crimes plagues an ill-fated Edgar Allan Poe festival, newly elected county sheriff Vivian Borne, along with her reluctant deputy daughter Brandy and spunky shih tzu Sushi, springs into action. A purloined tome, a black cat, a musty mausoleum, and mysterious disappearances—these tell the tale of a heartless murderer. But Vivian and Brandy Borne are determined to decipher the cryptic clues to make sure a ravin’-mad killer strikes “nevermore”! * 

Don’t miss Brandy Borne’s tips on white elephant sales!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Box Set: The Peridale Cafe Cozy Mystery Series 1-10 *



  






*2500+ pages! Grab the first TEN books in the Peridale Cafe series together for the first time!

CONTENTS*
1. Pancakes and Corpses
2. Lemonade and Lies
3. Doughnuts and Deception
4. Chocolate Cake and Chaos
5. Shortbread and Sorrow
6. Espresso and Evil
7. Macarons and Mayhem
8. Fruit Cake and Fear
9. Birthday Cake and Bodies
10. Gingerbread and Ghosts
+ SURPRISE BONUS BOOK!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death Benefit (A Medical Thriller)*



  






Pia Grazdani is an exceptional yet aloof medical student working closely with Columbia University Medical Center’s premier scientist on cutting edge research that could revolutionize health care by creating replacement organs for critically ill patients. But when tragedy strikes in the lab, Pia, with the help of classmate George Wilson, launches an investigation into the unforeseen calamity in the hospital’s supposedly secure biosafety lab.

Meanwhile, two ex-Wall Street whiz-kids think they’ve found another loadstone in the nation’s multi-trillion dollar life insurance industry, and race to find ways to control actuarial data and securitize the policies of the aged and infirm to make another killing.

As Pia and George dig deeper into the events at the lab, one question remains unanswered: is someone attempting to manipulate private insurance information to allow investors to benefit from the deaths of others?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Bourne Ultimatum: Jason Bourne Book #3 (Jason Bourne Series)*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

At a small-town carnival, two men, each mysteriously summoned by telegram, witness a bizarre killing. The telegrams are signed “Jason Bourne.” Only they know Bourne’s true identity and understand that the telegrams are really a message from Bourne’s mortal enemy, Carlos, known also as the Jackal, the world’s deadliest and most elusive terrorist. And furthermore, they know what the Jackal wants: a final confrontation with Bourne. Now David Webb, professor of Oriental studies, husband, and father, must do what he hoped never to do again—assume the terrible identity of Jason Bourne. His plan is simple: to infiltrate the politically and economically omnipotent Medusan group and use himself as bait to lure the cunning Jackal into a deadly trap—a trap from which only one of them will escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Best of American Heritage: New York *



  






There is only one New York. It didn't make America, but it made possible the America we've come to know. Here - from American Heritage magazine and such historians as Nathaniel Benchley, David McCullough, and William V. Shannon - is its remarkable story: from Henry Hudson's historic voyage and the sale of Manhattan Island to New York's occupation by British forces during the Revolution and the construction of the Brooklyn Bridge, Central Park, and the Whitney Museum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*By Sea, By Land: The Authorised History of the Royal Marines*



  






*Her Majesty’s Royal Marines have served their Sovereign and country with courage and distinction since 1664.*

From spearheading the recovery of the Falklands to supporting the efforts of the UN, the Corps is an essential component of the British Armed Forces, steeped in proud service and tradition. Between 1919 and 1997 the Corps experienced a period of unprecedented action and development, transforming from sea service and naval gunnery to amphibious and commando operations.

In this role they have unrivalled tactical flexibility, making use of canoes, parachutes and skis as much as they do landing craft, and are trained to fight in jungle, mountain and arctic terrain, always living up to their motto:

_Per Mare, Per Terram._

By sea, by land.

Ladd tells how the Corps has adapted in line with the changing nature of the world, of warfare, how it’s remained steadfast in the face of questions about its future, and how its members contribute to peacekeeping and NATO.

With several in-depth appendices exploring the units borne of the Corps and their distinctive uniforms and equipment, Ladd’s _By Sea, By Land_ is a comprehensive account of the most evolutionary stage of the Royal Marines’ history to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Beginning of the End: A WW2 Omnibus *



  






*SCRAMBLE*

'Scramble' is the thrilling story of the epic battle that turned the tide of Nazi invasion in the summer of 1940.

More than 450 first-hand accounts from combatants, civilians, politicians, journalists and others who were part of the day-to-day heroism, tell a tale of England’s finest hour.

And what a revealing tale it is — of the shortages of every kind, with groundcrew racing against time to get the battered planes operational, to the tactical battles and controversies revealed by Air Ministry papers.

*DUNKIRK*

At dawn on May 10, 1940, the armies of Nazi Germany attacked Western Europe.

In less than three weeks, Hitler achieved the most extraordinary military triumph of modern times: Holland, Luxembourg, and Belgium had been overrun; the French army was about to collapse; and the entire British Expeditionary Force, which had been sent across the Channel to help stop the Germans, was trapped against the sea at Dunkirk.

Unless they could be rescued, Britain would be left without an army.

*DESPERATE VENTURE*


The year is 1942

In the dark, early-morning hours of November 8th, an armada larger and mightier than ever before assembled and took up positions at points off the coast of North-West Africa.

Its mission was to launch Operation Torch, the first massive Allied offensive operation of World War Two.

This is the story of the most crucial campaigns of World War Two.

It is an account of Operation Torch and of the start of the process that led to the destruction of Adolf Hitler’s Third Reich.

Torch — the Allied invasion and conquest of North Africa — was an intricate enterprise. More than five hundred American and British warships, supply vessels, and troop transports were taking part. It involved political intrigue, espionage, conspiracy, a massive disinformation campaign, a muddled coup d’état, the most momentous amphibious assault ever undertaken until then, and the transformation of half-trained, pummelled troops into victorious warriors.

Norman Gelb masterfully weaves these various elements into an absorbing account of an historic moment. He describes how the Allies, their military prospects grim early in the war, agonised on how and where to expend their still slender resources on their first major offensive operation; how Winston Churchill 'hijacked’ the direction of Allied strategy from America’s generals who wanted to fight the war a different way; how Eisenhower, the Torch supreme commander, was often out of his depth but nevertheless forged an effective, harmonious Anglo-American military alliance; how the attitudes of Vichy France and Franco’s Spain distorted invasion calculations; how arch rivals Montgomery and Rommel influenced the course of events; and how, finally, for better or worse, Operation Torch determined the Allied strategy for most of the rest of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Whirlwind: War in the Pacific*



  






*In just six months, America turned the rout of Pearl Harbor into the victories of Coral Sea and Midway.*

_Whirlwind: War in the Pacific_ tells the story of how America achieved this staggering turnaround using accounts of the three key Pacific battles of 1942.

*Pearl Harbor: Hinge of War*
When Japan launched a surprise attack on Pearl Harbour on 7 December 194, thousands of American lives were lost and their military resources diminished. The story of the raid is one of Japanese military skill meeting American courage, officially drawing the US into the Second World War.

*Coral Sea, 1942*
Following setback after setback after Pearl Harbour, the US sent Admiral Frank Fletcher with two aircraft carriers to destroy the Japanese invasion force before they could take Port Moresby in New Guinea. The fate of the Pacific hung in the balance. The Americans suffered heavy losses during the conflict, but the battle was the triumph the US desperately needed, finally giving them a leg up over Japan. The tide had turned.

*Midway*
Fought by hundreds of planes thousands of miles away from land, Midway saw four massive Japanese aircraft carriers pitted against three huge American carriers in a battle for domination of the Pacific. The battle raged over three days, full of setbacks for either side – until Admirals Yamamoto and Nagumo suffered the greatest naval defeat in history. America entered Midway on the defensive, still a hesitant participant in the war. She left the battle as the world’s first superpower.

_Whirlwind: War In The Pacific_ is a brilliant narrative history of three of the crucial naval battles of the Second World War. It is essential reading for anyone interested in the period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Fine Night for Tanks: The Road to Falaise*



  






*Although Operation ‘Totalize I’ was arguably the finest feat of Allied armoured action in both the world wars, it is perhaps the least studied and publicised.*

Using eye-witness accounts from tank crews and infantry, Ken Tout reveals how on 7 August 1944 a combined Canadian and British force sent four armoured columns south of Caen to close the Falaise gap.

Caen had been an objective of the British forces assaulting Sword Beach on D-Day. However, the German defences were strongest in this sector, and most of the German reinforcements sent to Normandy were committed to the defence of the city.

Driving through the night, the British tanks reached their objectives behind German lines and linked up with their Canadian colleagues.

The elite Wittman Troop counter-attacked with Tiger tanks, the most feared weapon of the Normandy campaign, only to be wiped out for minimal Allied loss. Operation Totalize I was a stunning success and sealed the fate of the German forces now encircled and trapped in the Falaise Pocket.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Recollections of Rifleman Bowlby: Italy, 1944 (Famous regiments) *



  






*The classic memoir by an infantryman in the British army during the Second World War, “a book to bring a shiver to the most grizzled veteran (The Sunday Times).*

In 1944, having distinguished itself in the North Africa campaign, Rifleman Bowlby’s battalion of Greenjackets was sent to Italy. But instead of being used in the specialized role for which it had been trained, most of the battalion’s vehicles were taken away on arrival, and the riflemen were told that they were to be used as ordinary infantry. Stripped of its hard core of regulars, the battalion suffered one disastrous defeat after another until its hard-won reputation fell in tatters.

This is a memoir that captures “quite extraordinary realism in this worm’s eye view . . . the sweating, slogging, frightened infantryman in conditions of extreme stress and horror” (_The Sunday Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Berlin Wall *



  






*‘nicely evokes the mood of the city and the face-off between Moscow and Washington that many feared might lead to war. He switches deftly between the grand dramas that were played out in Washington and Moscow and the fears and not inconsiderable heroism of the Berliners themselves.’ – New York Times

‘[Berlin] was, at the time, politically turbulent, emotionally charged, and unceasingly eventful. I have sought to capture the drama of that traumatic moment, as well as to tell the story of the Wall, and of the circumstances that led up to and grew from the construction of that gruesome monument to human discord.’*

Grim and forbidding, the Wall snaked through the city of Berlin like the backdrop to a nightmare. Tears have been shed here, curses uttered, threats snarled, blood spilled, lives snuffed out.

The Berlin Wall was an awkward thing, outlandish and unloved, a barrier planted clear across the middle of the largest city between Paris and Moscow. It was the most dramatic example of the political architecture of modern times.

Norman Gelb, writing before the Wall came down, tells how the Wall grew from the confusions of the post-war years.

How the Soviet Union and the Western powers shared an uneasy occupation of the capital city of their humbled wartime enemy, and how the Berlin Wall set the stage for the Cold War.

He describes the grim episodes on the way towards the final division of the city — the Berlin blockade, the bloody East Berlin workers’ uprising, and the mass migration westward of East German refugees through Berlin.

He shows how this humiliating exodus, which threatened the stability of the entire Soviet East European empire, could be stopped only by the building of the Berlin Wall.

The story is one of power politics and global brinkmanship, of hawks and doves, of brilliant calculation and an intelligence failure of dazzling proportions.

It is about the confrontation over Berlin between John F. Kennedy and Nikita Khrushchev — two of the most exciting political personalities — and about how the building of the Wall graduated into a nuclear showdown between the superpowers.

Norman Gelb was there on that August night when Berlin was broken in two, and his personal experiences help define the tragedy of the divided city. Though it represented failure to both sides, the Berlin Wall dissected one of the great cities of Europe, enfolding and quarantining the only island of political freedom to survive behind Communist lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shoot to Kill: From 2 Para to the SAS*



  






*In Shoot to Kill Michael Asher reveals his own military background: how he joined the elite 2nd Battalion, the Parachute Regiment and later, the SAS.*

Told he would fail the arduous training regime, he proved them all wrong and earned his 'wings' and red beret. Asher served in Northern Ireland with the Paras at the height of the IRA campaigns of the 1970s. He witnessed the impact of using highly-motivated assault troops in 'peacekeeping operations'. His depiction of the strengths and weaknesses of the British Army's elite airborne forces comes from his personal experience of everyday life for ordinary soldiers.

From the Paras to the SAS and then service with the Special Patrol Group in Northern Ireland, Asher's military odyssey eventually led him to leave the forces for a new life in the Sudanese desert. This is a unique military memoir of a precocious and perceptive young man who joined the toughest army regiment in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Navy SEALs: The Combat History of the Deadliest Warriors on the Planet*



  






*New York Times bestselling authorDon Man and Lance Burton tell the history of the most respected and feared fighting force every created—The US Navy SEALs.*

“For those brave souls—past, present, and future—and those who wish to honor them—their story is in the pages that follow.”

From their birth in World War II as combat swimmers clearing the beaches of Normandy to their evolution into fighting men who could operate anywhere in the world by sea, air, or land, the intrepid story of the US Navy SEALs is one of courage, sacrifice, and world-renowned toughness that echoes of other great military units of history—the Spartans, the Roman legions, or the samurai. Take a look inside to find out what makes the SEALs America’s deadliest warriors.

This is a narrative history; stories based on either direct experiences or exhaustive research. Mann and Burton take the reader through the inception of the Naval Combat Demolition Teams (NCDU) and Underwater Demolition Teams (UDT) during World War II, their testing and development in Korea and into the Vietnam War, where the SEALs truly laid the groundwork for their legendary status, and on into the present day. The authors highlight the major steps and operations along the way, discuss the training and what it takes, and explore some of the most important moments in SEAL history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*COMBAT MEDIC: A Soldier's Story of the Iraq War and PTSD *



  






A True Story from the Iraq War 2004 –

_“Mortar rounds landed all around; the blasts shook the building, engulfing the room with dust and smoke. I thought the building was going to fall in on us as they came pounding in. Bullets kept hitting the wall between us, making Rodriguez and me jump back. We were trapped; there was no place to go.”_ -_Ch.17, Combat Medic_

Being a Medic in the Infantry isn't for the faint of heart. Gunfights and medivacs are daily activities. Every decision means life or death in the heat of combat. Follow along as Corporal Boney recalls his combat tour with the U.S. Army's 1st Calvary Division in Operation Iraqi Freedom. Experience one of the toughest guerrilla warfare fights the military has seen in the Battle of Najaf as this Medic gives detailed description of the intense gunfights his team endured in Wadi-Us-Salaam, the largest cemetery in the world at approximately seven square miles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Priory of the Orange Tree*



  






*The New York Times bestselling "epic feminist fantasy perfect for fans of Game of Thrones" (Bustle).

NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY:
AMAZON (Top 100 Editors Picks and Science Fiction and Fantasy) * CHICAGO PUBLIC LIBRARY * BOOKPAGE * AUTOSTRADDLE

A world divided.
A queendom without an heir.
An ancient enemy awakens.*

The House of Berethnet has ruled Inys for a thousand years. Still unwed, Queen Sabran the Ninth must conceive a daughter to protect her realm from destruction--but assassins are getting closer to her door.

Ead Duryan is an outsider at court. Though she has risen to the position of lady-in-waiting, she is loyal to a hidden society of mages. Ead keeps a watchful eye on Sabran, secretly protecting her with forbidden magic.

Across the dark sea, Tané has trained all her life to be a dragonrider, but is forced to make a choice that could see her life unravel.

Meanwhile, the divided East and West refuse to parley, and forces of chaos are rising from their sleep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Exodus: The Earthborn Trilogy, Book 1*



  






The Earth lies in ruins in the aftermath of an extraterrestrial invasion, the land devastated by a desperate war with no winners between mankind and a race of vicious, intelligent creatures. The seas are drying up while the atmosphere corrodes and slowly cooks any life remaining on the now desolate rock. Food is scarce, trust even more so, and the only people left alive all have done horrific things to stay that way.

Among the few survivors is Lucas, an ordinary man hardened by the last few years after the world’s end. He’s fought off bandits, murderers, and stranded creatures on his long trek across the country in search of his family, the one thing that drives him to outlive his dying planet. What he finds instead is hope, something thought to be lost in the world. There’s a ship buried in a crater wall. One of theirs. One that works. To fly it, Lucas must join forces with a traitorous alien scientist and a captured, merciless raider named Asha. But unless they find common ground, all will die, stranded on a ruined Earth.

Combining gritty post-apocalyptic survival and epic space opera, _The Last Exodus_ is the beginning of a new action-packed science fiction adventure where the future of the human race depends on its survivors leaving the past behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Broken Glass: Book One - The Glass Complex Trilogy *



  






*What can one man do to recover his home?*

A small planet, its wealth hidden – or so they thought; peaceful, although its inhabitants are prepared to fight for what is theirs—*they call it Homeworld*.

A traitor helps a rival house in its attempt to capture the planet. The ruling family fights back and most are killed or captured. Steg de Coeur, directed by *The Glass Complex*, an ancient and self-aware computer complex, flees the planet. He gradually learns of his ability to communicate with computers, friendly, hostile, or alien. 

_*But he must ignore the siren songs of the stars.*_

He is pursued by false warrants and traitorous Imperial forces.

Their objective—his death.

His objective—revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rise and Fall of D.O.D.O.: A Novel*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller

From bestselling author Neal Stephenson and critically acclaimed historical and contemporary commercial novelist Nicole Galland comes a captivating and complex near-future thriller combining history, science, magic, mystery, intrigue, and adventure that questions the very foundations of the modern world.*

When Melisande Stokes, an expert in linguistics and languages, accidently meets military intelligence operator Tristan Lyons in a hallway at Harvard University, it is the beginning of a chain of events that will alter their lives and human history itself. The young man from a shadowy government entity approaches Mel, a low-level faculty member, with an incredible offer. The only condition: she must sign a nondisclosure agreement in return for the rather large sum of money.

Tristan needs Mel to translate some very old documents, which, if authentic, are earth-shattering. They prove that magic actually existed and was practiced for centuries. But the arrival of the scientific revolution and the Age of Enlightenment weakened its power and endangered its practitioners. Magic stopped working altogether in 1851, at the time of the Great Exhibition at London’s Crystal Palace—the world’s fair celebrating the rise of industrial technology and commerce. Something about the modern world "jams" the "frequencies" used by magic, and it’s up to Tristan to find out why.

And so the Department of Diachronic Operations—D.O.D.O. —gets cracking on its real mission: to develop a device that can bring magic back, and send Diachronic Operatives back in time to keep it alive . . . and meddle with a little history at the same time. But while Tristan and his expanding operation master the science and build the technology, they overlook the mercurial—and treacherous—nature of the human heart.

Written with the genius, complexity, and innovation that characterize all of Neal Stephenson’s work and steeped with the down-to-earth warmth and humor of Nicole Galland’s storytelling style, this exciting and vividly realized work of science fiction will make you believe in the impossible, and take you to places—and times—beyond imagining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zodiac*



  






*The second novel from the “hottest science fiction writer in America” and New York Times–bestselling author of Snow Crash and Cryptonomicon (Details).*

Meet Sangamon Taylor, a New Age Sam Spade who sports a wet suit instead of a trench coat and prefers Jolt from the can to Scotch on the rocks. He knows about chemical sludge the way he knows about evil—all too intimately. And the toxic trail he follows leads to some high and foul places. Before long Taylor’s house is bombed, his every move followed, he’s adopted by reservation Indians, moves onto the FBI’s most wanted list, makes up with his girlfriend, and plays a starring role in the near-assassination of a presidential candidate. Closing the case with the aid of his burnout roommate, his tofu-eating comrades, three major networks, and a range of unconventional weaponry, Sangamon Taylor pulls off the most startling caper in Boston Harbor since the Tea Party.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Prepare to be entranced by this addictively readable oral history of the great war between humans and zombies.”—Entertainment Weekly
*
We survived the zombie apocalypse, but how many of us are still haunted by that terrible time? We have (temporarily?) defeated the living dead, but at what cost? Told in the haunting and riveting voices of the men and women who witnessed the horror firsthand, _World War Z_ is the only record of the pandemic.

The Zombie War came unthinkably close to eradicating humanity. Max Brooks, driven by the urgency of preserving the acid-etched first-hand experiences of the survivors, traveled across the United States of America and throughout the world, from decimated cities that once teemed with upwards of thirty million souls to the most remote and inhospitable areas of the planet. He recorded the testimony of men, women, and sometimes children who came face-to-face with the living, or at least the undead, hell of that dreadful time. _World War Z_ is the result. Never before have we had access to a document that so powerfully conveys the depth of fear and horror, and also the ineradicable spirit of resistance, that gripped human society through the plague years.

*THE INSPIRATION FOR THE MAJOR MOTION PICTURE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Flight: A Novel*



  






*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES, USA TODAY BESTSELLER, & INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER!

"The Last Flight is thoroughly absorbing—not only because of its tantalizing plot and deft pacing, but also because of its unexpected poignancy and its satisfying, if bittersweet, resolution. The characters get under your skin."—The New York Times Book Review

Two women. Two flights. One last chance to disappear.*

Claire Cook has a perfect life. Married to the scion of a political dynasty, with a Manhattan townhouse and a staff of ten, her surroundings are elegant, her days flawlessly choreographed, and her future auspicious. But behind closed doors, nothing is quite as it seems. That perfect husband has a temper that burns bright and he's not above using his staff to track Claire's every move.

What he doesn't know is that Claire has worked for months on a plan to vanish. A plan that takes her to the airport, poised to run from it all. But a chance meeting in the airport bar brings her together with a woman whose circumstances seem equally dire. Together they make a last-minute decision.

The two women switch tickets, with Claire taking Eva's flight to Oakland, and Eva traveling to Puerto Rico as Claire. They believe the swap will give each of them the head start they need to begin again somewhere far away. But when the flight to Puerto Rico crashes, Claire realizes it's no longer a head start but a new life. Cut off, out of options, with the news of her death about to explode in the media, Claire will assume Eva's identity, and along with it, the secrets Eva fought so hard to keep hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Huntress: A Novel*



  






*"...compulsively readable historical fiction…[a] powerful novel about unusual women facing sometimes insurmountable odds with grace, grit, love and tenacity.” - Kristin Hannah, The Washington Post 

Named one of best books of the year by Marie Claire and Bookbub

“If you enjoyed “The Tattooist of Auschwitz,” read “The Huntress,” by Kate Quinn." The Washington Post

From the author of the New York Times and USA Today bestselling novel, THE ALICE NETWORK, comes another fascinating historical novel about a battle-haunted English journalist and a Russian female bomber pilot who join forces to track the Huntress, a Nazi war criminal gone to ground in America.

In the aftermath of war, the hunter becomes the hunted…*

Bold and fearless, Nina Markova always dreamed of flying. When the Nazis attack the Soviet Union, she risks everything to join the legendary Night Witches, an all-female night bomber regiment wreaking havoc on the invading Germans. When she is stranded behind enemy lines, Nina becomes the prey of a lethal Nazi murderess known as the Huntress, and only Nina’s bravery and cunning will keep her alive.

Transformed by the horrors he witnessed from Omaha Beach to the Nuremberg Trials, British war correspondent Ian Graham has become a Nazi hunter. Yet one target eludes him: a vicious predator known as the Huntress. To find her, the fierce, disciplined investigator joins forces with the only witness to escape the Huntress alive: the brazen, cocksure Nina. But a shared secret could derail their mission unless Ian and Nina force themselves to confront it.

Growing up in post-war Boston, seventeen-year-old Jordan McBride is determined to become a photographer. When her long-widowed father unexpectedly comes homes with a new fiancée, Jordan is thrilled. But there is something disconcerting about the soft-spoken German widow. Certain that danger is lurking, Jordan begins to delve into her new stepmother’s past—only to discover that there are mysteries buried deep in her family . . . secrets that may threaten all Jordan holds dear.

In this immersive, heart-wrenching story, Kate Quinn illuminates the consequences of war on individual lives, and the price we pay to seek justice and truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Drift (Rachel Hatch Book 1)*



  






*THEY KILLED THE WRONG GIRL. RACHEL HATCH WILL MAKE THEM PAY.

USA TODAY & Amazon 5-million copy bestselling author L.T. RYAN has teamed up with police detective Brian Shea for this debut novel in the gripping Rachel Hatch mystery thriller series.*

Ex-Army criminal investigator Rachel Hatch is a drifter. No home. No commitments. Until her sister's drowning drags her back to the town she left fifteen years ago.

Convinced her sister's death was no accident, Hatch partners with the local sheriff, Dalton Savage to uncover the truth. Every answer unlocks another question, and as the investigation begins to unravel, Hatch and Savage find their lives on the line.

Hatch is forced to use her special set of skills - _forged on the field of combat_ - to learn the truth about her sister and bring those responsible to justice.

The first novel in one of the most highly-anticipated collaborative series this decade, _DRIFT_ is a tightly woven story, with deeply-developed and endearing characters that will have you rooting for them at every turn, set at an exhilarating pace that will keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Palindrome*



  






Palindrome

When both your past and future spell fear.

Award-winning author Stuart Woods has crafted a masterful novel no reader will soon forget. For years, Liz Barwick has been battered by her brutal husband, a famous pro football player. This time it takes an emergency room to keep her from death. Now the beautiful and talented photographer retreats to an island paradise off Georgia’s coast to find solitude—and herself.

As she becomes increasingly involved with the strange and handsome twin scions of the powerful Drummond family, she feels her traumatic memories begin to fade. But when a killer launches a series of gruesome murders, Liz discovers that there is no place to hide—not even in her lover's arms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Lost Colony (The Long Winter Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*Can humanity survive on a new world?*

On Eos, the last survivors of the Long Winter face their greatest challenge yet—and race to unravel the deepest secrets of the grid. It’s a journey across space and time and into humanity’s past and future—with a twist you’ll never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something in the Water: A Novel*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *A shocking discovery on a honeymoon in paradise changes the lives of a picture-perfect couple in this taut psychological thriller debut—for readers of Ruth Ware, Paula Hawkins, and Shari Lapena.

“A psychological thriller that captivated me from page one. What unfolds makes for a wild, page-turning ride! It’s the perfect beach read!”—Reese Witherspoon (Reese’s Book Club x Hello Sunshine book pick)

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY GLAMOUR AND NEWSWEEK • FINALIST FOR THE ITW THRILLER AWARD *

_If you could make one simple choice that would change your life forever, would you?_

Erin is a documentary filmmaker on the brink of a professional breakthrough, Mark a handsome investment banker with big plans. Passionately in love, they embark on a dream honeymoon to the tropical island of Bora Bora, where they enjoy the sun, the sand, and each other. Then, while scuba diving in the crystal blue sea, they find something in the water. . . .

_Could the life of your dreams be the stuff of nightmares?_

Suddenly the newlyweds must make a dangerous choice: to speak out or to protect their secret. After all, if no one else knows, who would be hurt? Their decision will trigger a devastating chain of events. . . .

_Have you ever wondered how long it takes to dig a grave?_

Wonder no longer. Catherine Steadman’s enthralling voice shines throughout this spellbinding debut novel. With piercing insight and fascinating twists, _Something in the Water_ challenges the reader to confront the hopes we desperately cling to, the ideals we’re tempted to abandon, and the perfect lies we tell ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Atlantis Gene: A Thriller (The Origin Mystery, Book 1) *



  






*The greatest mystery of all time...
the history of human origins...
will be revealed.*

In Antarctica, researchers discover a mysterious structure, buried in ice.

In a lab in Jakarta, an autism researcher identifies a revolutionary treatment that could change everything.

But these two incredible discoveries aren’t what they seem. They will set off a race to unravel the deepest secrets of human existence—and an event that could change humanity forever.


Experience the novel that started it all: _The Atlantis Gene_ is the first book in A.G. Riddle’s bestselling _Origin Mystery_ trilogy—a series that has sold over *THREE MILLION* copies worldwide (in twenty languages), received 30,000+ reviews on Amazon, been rated 20,000+ times on Audible, and garnered 120,000+ ratings on GoodReads. The trilogy is now in development to be a major motion picture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Willing to Die (An Alvarez & Pescoli Novel Book *8 )



  






*WHEN A KILLER HAS NOTHING TO LOSE*
The crime scene is as puzzling as it is brutal. Doctor Paul Latham and his wife, Brindel, are found dead in separate beds in their beautiful San Francisco home, each the victim of a gunshot wound to the head. There are no signs of forced entry, and despite the emptied safe it’s clear this murder isn’t random.

*THERE’S EVERY REASON*
For Detective Regan Pescoli, news of her sister’s death brings grief mixed with guilt. She and Brindel weren’t close, and Pescoli barely knows her teenage niece, Ivy, a secretive girl who lands on her doorstep in Grizzly Falls, Montana. Though Pescoli is on maternity leave, she’s soon mired deep in the investigation headed by her partner, Selena Alvarez. But as the list of suspects keeps growing, so does the body count . . .

*TO BE AFRAID . . .*
Maybe it’s exhaustion or hormones that have Pescoli on edge, feeling more vulnerable than ever before. Or maybe the chill running through her veins is justified. Because as the case takes a new, terrifying turn, Pescoli’s loved ones and her life are at the mercy of a killer who’ll go to any lengths to see her suffer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deadlock (An FBI Thriller Book 24)*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling FBI series returns with Savich and Sherlock confronting two baffling mysteries from the “master of smooth, eminently readable” (Booklist) thrillers Catherine Coulter.*

When Rebekah Manvers is contacted by Zoltan, a medium who claims she’s received a message from Rebekah’s now-dead grandfather, she believes the woman is a charlatan. But if so, how does Zoltan know about the secrets Rebekah’s grandfather entrusted her with so many years ago? Certain it’s a con, Rebekah walks away.

The next day FBI Special Agent Dillon Savich witnesses two men trying to force a woman into a van. Savich fights off the men, and rescues the woman, who turns out to be Rebekah Manvers, wife of wealthy congressman Rich Manvers. Why did these men want to kidnap her? To extort ransom from her husband? Or did it have to do with the medium Zoltan? Or with her grandfather?

Then a box addressed to Savich, stamped “PERSONAL,” arrives at the Criminal Apprehension Unit, containing one-third of a puzzle. The assembled pieces show only an ancient pier and a sidewalk littered with human remains, but no one can identify the location. When a second box arrives, Special Agent Pippa Cinelli recognizes the picture on the puzzle as a scene in her hometown, St. Lumis, Maryland. Intrigued, Savich immediately sends Cinelli to investigate. On her second day in St. Lumis, she’s struck down and left bound in an abandoned building. Cinelli and Savich decide it’s time to involve the local police chief, Matthew Wilde.

Savich and Sherlock quickly learn that what happened in the past casts a long shadow. They must discover the truths not only to save themselves but to prevent further bloodshed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enemies of My Country: A David Rivers Thriller (Shadow Strike Book 1)*



  






*THE RIVETING NEW THRILLER FROM FORMER GREEN BERET AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR JASON KASPER*

_"David Rivers is back with a vengeance in the *Shadow Strike* series, and the stakes have never been higher—or more personal." _*—Steven Konkoly, USA Today Bestselling Author of the Ryan Decker Series*

David Rivers is an elite-level assassin. He’s an expert in the art of violence. Honing his skill first as a Ranger, then as a mercenary, and now as a CIA contractor conducting covert action around the world.

But in his secluded mountain home in Virginia, David Rivers lives a double life. There, Rivers is known as a caring husband to his new wife, and the doting father to his young daughter.

Soft targets to his enemies.

Half a world away, on a mission to assassinate a foreign operative, Rivers uncovers his worst fear.

An imminent attack on US soil will occur in four days.

The target is in his hometown.

And his wife and daughter are mentioned by name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Kill Artist (Gabriel Allon Book 1)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Other Woman comes the first novel in the thrilling series featuring legendary assassin Gabriel Allon.*

Immersed in the quiet, meticulous life of an art restorer, former Israeli intelligence operative Gabriel Allon keeps his past well behind him. But now he is being called back into the game—and teamed with an agent who hides behind her own mask...as a beautiful fashion model. 

Their target: a cunning terrorist on one last killing spree, a Palestinian zealot who played a dark part in Gabriel’s past. And what begins as a manhunt turns into a globe-spanning duel fueled by both political intrigue and deep personal passions...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The New Girl: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 19) *



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller • #1 USA Today Bestseller • #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

Now you see her. Now you don’t. THE NEW GIRL. A thriller of deception, betrayal, and vengeance.*





_She was covered from head to toe in expensive wool and plaid, the sort of stuff one saw at the Burberry boutique in Harrods. She carried a leather bookbag rather than a nylon backpack. Her patent leather ballet slippers were glossy and bright. She was proper, the new girl, modest. But there was something else about her_ …

At an exclusive private school in Switzerland, mystery surrounds the identity of the beautiful raven-haired girl who arrives each morning in a motorcade fit for a head of state. She is said to be the daughter of a wealthy international businessman. In truth, her father is Khalid bin Mohammed, the much-maligned crown prince of Saudi Arabia. Once celebrated for his daring social and religious reforms, he is now reviled for his role in the murder of a dissident journalist. And when his only child is brutally kidnapped, he turns to the one man he can trust to find her before it is too late.

_What’s done cannot be undone …_

Gabriel Allon, the legendary chief of Israeli intelligence, has spent most of his life fighting terrorists, including the murderous jihadists financed by Saudi Arabia. Prince Khalid—or KBM, as he is known—has pledged to finally break the bond between the Kingdom and radical Islam. For that reason alone, Gabriel regards him as a valuable if flawed partner. Together they will become unlikely allies in a deadly secret war for control of the Middle East. The life of a child, and the throne of Saudi Arabia, hang in the balance. Both men have made their share of enemies. And both have everything to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scarlet Lancers: The Story of the 16th/5th: The Queen's Royal Lancers, 1689–1992*



  






The 16th/5th Queen's Royal Lancers have long had the reputation of being one of the most efficient, and at the same time one of the least flamboyant, of the British cavalry regiments. The regiment, as it exists today, is the product of the amalgamation after the Great War of two cavalry regiments whose combined battle honours bear witness to their distinguished services. It was first raised as the Royal Dragoons of Ireland, and more recently has returned in triumph from the Gulf War, prior to which not one member of the regiment had seen action, apart from tours in Northern Ireland. In writing this history of the regiment he once commanded, General Lunt offers evidence of the continuing value of tradition and esprit de corps on which the regimental system of the British Army has for so long been based.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dam Busters: The True Story of the Inventors and Airmen Who Led the Devastating Raid to Smash the German Dams in 1943*



  






*The story of the British-made bombs, Upkeep and Highball, successfully dropped on Nazi dams “has never been told in such depth before” (Daily Mail, UK).*

The night of May 16, 1943: Nineteen specially adapted Lancaster bombers take off from an RAF airfield in Lincolnshire, England, each with a huge nine-thousand-pound cylindrical bomb strapped underneath it. Their mission: to destroy three hydroelectric dams that power the Third Reich’s war machine.

It was a suicide mission from the outset. First the men had to fly extremely low, at night, and in tight formation over miles of enemy-occupied territory. Then they had to drop with pinpoint precision a complicated spinning cylindrical bomb that had never before been used operationally. More than that, the entire operation had to be put together in less than ten weeks in order to hit the dams when water levels were still high enough for the bombs to be effective.

The visionary aviation engineer Barnes Wallis hadn’t even drawn up plans for his concept when the bouncing bomb was green-lighted. What followed was an incredible race against time that, despite numerous setbacks, became one of the most successful and significant bombing raids of all time. “Holland has delved into the new trove” of declassified documents “to shed light on this weapons program, the politics of its development and the eventual mission” (_The Wall Street Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting Flotilla: RN Laforey Class Destroyers in World War II*



  






The Laforays were the largest, most powerfully armed and successful ships of this type to see frontline action with the Royal Navy in WWII. They were also the handsomest warships to see service and presented a perfect combination of power and speed. They were assigned to the most dangerous theaters of war including Force H, sailing between Gibraltar and Malta, from where they operated against the German supply lines to North Africa. They escorted minelayers into the German backyard in the North Sea and their convoy escort work in the North Atlantic proved them to be highly effective hunter killers of the U-Boat packs that threatened every cargo ship carrying vital supplies to the UK. Such was the pace of their war, that out of the eight ships of the class only one survived the war.

The book also includes chapters on their origin, planning and building, wartime operations and indices cover weapon systems, general fittings and complements and battle honors for each ship in the class.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gunboat Command: The Biography of Lieutenant Commander Robert Hichens DSO* DSC** RNVR*



  






This biography draws heavily on the personal diaries of the subject, Robert Hichens (or Hitch as he was universally known).After a brief description of his early life, time at Oxford, his motor racing achievements (including trophies at Le Mans in his Aston Martin) and RN training, the book focuses on his exceptional wartime experiences. Hitch was the most highly decorated RNVR officer of the war with two DSOs, three DSCs and three Mentions in Despatches. He was recommended for a posthumous VC. We read of his early days in vulnerable minesweepers and the Dunkirk Dynamo operation, (his first DSC).In late 1940 he joined Coastal Forces serving in the very fast MGBs, soon earning his own command and shortly after command of his Flotilla. He was the first to capture an E-Boat. His successful leadership led to many more successes and his reputation as a fearless and dynamic leader remains a legend today.The book contains detailed and graphic accounts of running battles against the more heavily armed E-boats. Tragically he was killed in action in April 1943, having refused promotion and a job ashore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Captain Class Frigates in the Second World War*



  






This is the first book to fully document the story behind the Frigates that played such a vital role during World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Combat Over the Mediterranean: The RAF In Action Against the Germans and ItaliansThrough Rare Archive Photographs (Air War Archive)*



  






Drawing on an extremely rare collection of photographs taken by the camera guns of Bristol Beaufighters deployed on ground-attack and anti-shipping operations, this book will form a rare indeed unique view of what it was like to fly dangerous strike missions against German and Italian forces over North Africa and the Mediterranean between 1942 and 1945.Despite being reformed in the UK in November 1940 as Coastal Commands first Beaufighter squadron, 252 Squadron, which also operated Bristol Blenheims until April 1941, was destined to spend most of its service in North Africa and the Mediterranean before being disbanded in Greece in December 1946.One of the squadrons commanding officers, Wing Commander DOB Butler, DFC, had the foresight to keep perfect examples of the many thousands of gun camera stills taken by the Beaufighter pilots under his command. As a result, he has preserved a remarkable history of the air and sea war in the Mediterranean from October 1942 to May 1945. These dramatic stills show attacks against German and Italian aircraft, Axis warships and merchant men, harbors and other targets on what are now popular holiday destinations such as Rhodes, Naxos and Kos and across the Greek Islands, the Aegean and Ionian Seas.This book will be based around these remarkable and spectacular photographs and will include full details of key missions and the crews who participated, with information drawn from Squadron records and combat reports.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Allied Bombing Raids: Hittiing Back at the Heart of Germany (Images of War) *



  






The pilots and combined bombing forces of the Second World War are revered for a host of reasons. Their bravery when cast against the odds, their resilience and determination under fire, and the startling extent of their combined achievements towards the collective end of Allied victory have all been noted and celebrated in a variety of ways since the end of the conflict. Kaplan adds to this celebratory tradition by drawing together an intriguing collection of wartime archive photography in an attempt to illustrate the early stages of the conflict. Before America joined the war against Nazi Germany, the RAF aircrews (many of which were volunteers) were tasked with responding to a unique set of demands in an attempt to hit back at the destructive heart of the enemy. The welding influence of a war which saw teams of young pilots teamed aboard a range of imposing bomber aircraft (including the mighty Boeing B-17), fused a collective resolve and determination that would develop yet further throughout the course of the conflict. The images on display here offer a wealth of insight into this dramatic time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fifties *



  






*This vivid New York Times bestseller about 1950s America from a Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist is “an engrossing sail across a pivotal decade” (Time).*

Joe McCarthy. Marilyn Monroe. The H-bomb. _Ozzie and Harriet_. Elvis. Civil rights. It’s undeniable: The fifties were a defining decade for America, complete with sweeping cultural change and political upheaval. This decade is also the focus of David Halberstam’s triumphant _The Fifties_, which stands as an enduring classic and was an instant _New York Times_ bestseller upon its publication. More than a survey of the decade, it is a masterfully woven examination of far-reaching change, from the unexpected popularity of Holiday Inn to the marketing savvy behind McDonald’s expansion. A meditation on the staggering influence of image and rhetoric, _The Fifties_ is vintage Halberstam, who was hailed by the_ Denver Post _as “a lively, graceful writer who makes you . . . understand how much of our time was born in those years.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Darkslayer Omnibus: A Sword and Sorcery Epic Saga (The Complete Series) (The Darkslayer Epic Fantasy Sword and Sorcery Series Book 1) *



  








*They want him dead, but he won't die ...*

Venir, a force for good and punisher of evil, armed with the mantle of power and his waraxe called Brool, must defend the unforgiving world from a race of bloodthirsty and magic-wielding underlings that will stop at nothing to obtain world domination.

But another sinister threat looms on the horizon that even the super-human Venir may be helpless to oppose. An otherworldly being of immense powers has entered the arena, and this new god will not rest until evil reigns supreme for all time. With his enemies closing in from all directions, Venir and his companions have no choice but to battle through an endless cycle of backstabbing Royals, bloody skirmishes, and waves of lies and deceit or see their home descend into total chaos and devastation.

The Darkslayer is an epic sword and sorcery adventure set in an ingeniously imagined world where bored immortals play with the lives and fates of the unsuspecting beings inhabiting it.* Over 650,000 words! 2500+ Kindle pages and 86 hours of audio! Including interior art images!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Darkslayer: Bish and Bone Collector's Edition: A Sword and Sorcery Epic Saga (The Complete 10-Book Series) (The Darkslayer Epic Fantasy Sword and Sorcery Series 2)*



  






*The #1 International best-selling Sword and Sorcery series continues in the Darkslayer, series two: Bish and Bone!*

_The next jarring journey...._

With the mystic armament back in his possession, Venir is once again the Darkslayer. But he can’t be everywhere at once.Tragedy still happens. A year has passed, and the growing underling threat is bigger and stronger than ever. But he can't be everywhere at once.

_Tragedy still happens...._

Venir, Melegal, and Haze make their way north to the City of Three only to find themselves at odds with each other as well as the strange and dangerous elements of the Outlands. In the City of Three, Kam is reunited with her friends Billip and Georgio but finds little comfort in their arrival.

_The godlike being Scorch makes his move...._

In a grand effort to control the world of Bish, Scorch, an all-powerful infinite being, aligns himself with the diabolical underlings,making them an unstoppable alliance on Bish.

*Can the Darkslayer and his friends withstand the onslaught of evil, or will they perish in the sunbaked Outlands of Bish?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The City Where We Once Lived: A Novel *



  






*“Barnes has constructed an intricate apocalyptic world that frighteningly mirrors present-day reality.”—Shelf Awareness, starred review*

In a near future where climate change has severely affected weather and agriculture, the North End of an unnamed city has long been abandoned in favor of the neighboring South End. Aside from the scavengers steadily stripping the empty city to its bones, only a few thousand people remain, content to live quietly among the crumbling metropolis. Many, like the narrator, are there to try to escape the demons of their past. He spends his time observing and recording the decay around him, attempting to bury memories of what he has lost.

But it eventually becomes clear that things are unraveling elsewhere as well, as strangers, violent and desperate alike, begin to appear in the North End, spreading word of social and political deterioration in the South End and beyond. Faced with a growing disruption to his isolated life, the narrator discovers within himself a surprising need to resist losing the home he has created in this empty place. He and the rest of the citizens of the North End must choose whether to face outsiders as invaders or welcome them as neighbors.

_The City Where We Once Lived_ is a haunting novel of the near future that combines a prescient look at how climate change and industrial flight will shape our world with a deeply personal story of one man running from his past. In lean, spare prose, Eric Barnes brings into sharp focus questions of how we come to call a place home and what is our capacity for violence when that home becomes threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Seal Cove Theoretical Society*



  






From the author of the Kindle Scout winning Evelyn Marsh; and Time Management, a Novel; comes this gently humorous exploration of life (and death) on the San Mateo coast. A closet novelist. An erstwhile rock star. A retiring wine importer. A crab fisherman. A dot-com widow. What do they have in common? They're all denizens of the small town of Seal Cove in Northern California, and they're all members of a loose affiliation that calls itself The Seal Cove Theoretical Society.

When Tom Birmingham has a near-death experience, Fate charges him with tying up "loose ends." A disparate group of neighbors rally to his aid, each bringing issues of their own to bear. The discovery of a cache of Prohibition Era liquor, and the auction/party that the Society stages, reveals the often-overlooked connections we find in Community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 4 -6 (The Harry Starke Series Boxed Set Book 2)*



  






*Harry Starke: Books 4, 5 and 6.*
_Howard writes in a style that is reminiscent of J.A Jance and Lee Child, while Starke also reminds me of Spenser and Travis McGee._

Three sizzling crime novels packed full of murder, mystery, mind-bending action, heart-stopping suspense and rib-tickling humor. Blair Howard’s unique stories, his wickedly woven plots and his no-nonsense style of writing will keep you turning the pages all night long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Two: In the Balance, The Chinese Shawl, and Miss Silver Deals with Death *



  






*The British governess-turned-sleuth solves three of her most intriguing cases, in this “timelessly charming” series (Charlotte MacLeod).*

Retired governess and teacher Maud Silver has found a new calling: private detection. With her knitting needles and fondness for Tennyson, she may seem an unlikely sleuth, but Scotland Yard would be lost without her. “Patricia Wentworth has created a great detective in Miss Silver, the little old lady who nobody notices, but who in turn notices everything” (Paula Gosling, author of the Jack Stryker Mysteries).

_In the Balance_: On a train back to London, Miss Silver meets a frightened new bride. Lisle Jerningham has fled her home after overhearing a seemingly sinister conversation. Her husband’s first wife died in an apparent accident, and the resultant infusion of cash saved his family home. Now he’s broke again. Will he attempt a second convenient mishap?

_The Chinese Shawl_: Actress Tanis Lyle may lack professional training, but her natural charisma seems to hypnotize all who meet her. The rising star has just finished filming her first motion picture. Unfortunately, it will turn out to be her last. Who did Tanis fail to charm? The answer could lie with a distant cousin and a long-standing family feud.

_Miss Silver Deals with Death_: In wartime London, the once grand Vandeleur House has been divided into flats, its glorious façade now concealing a nest of intrigue. When one inhabitant reports she’s being blackmailed by another, Miss Silver is brought in to sort out the suspects from the residents, which include a woman who lost her fiancé after their ship was struck by a Nazi torpedo and a sleepwalking maid with a curious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Death in China*



  






*An American investigates a murder amid the secrecy and corruption of China in this crime thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of Razor Girl.*

Art history professor Tom Stratton hasn’t seen his former mentor David Wang for years—until they unexpectedly run into each other while Stratton is on a guided tour of China. But the reunion doesn’t last long. After Wang is found dead—and the American embassy fumbles the investigation—Stratton sets out to solve the mystery of the killing on his own.

Before long, he’s tangled in a web of corruption that reaches the highest seats of power. Beset by the suffocating secrecy and subterfuge of communist China, Stratton must find his friend’s murderer—before the fury of a brutal conspiracy closes in on him.

Along with _Powder Burn_ and _Trap Line_, this international mystery is one of the early suspense thrillers written by Carl Hiaasen and Bill Montalbano, a writing team praised for their “fine flair for characters and settings” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Why Me? (The Dortmunder Novels Book 5)*



  






*Be careful what you steal . . . A fast-paced crime caper from the Edgar Award–winning author and “funniest man in the world” (The Washington Post Book World).*
The Byzantine Fire is much more than a ninety-carat ruby. As a stone it’s worth over a million dollars, a value vastly increased by its pure gold band—but its history makes it priceless. A ring that has been fought for with sword and pen, and passed from nation to nation by all manner of theft and trickery, it finally made its way to the United States. The US has agreed to return it to Turkey, but it’s about to be stolen twice more. A gang of Greeks armed with Sten guns burst into the security room at JFK Airport and escape with the priceless stone, which they deposit in the safe at a small jeweler’s shop in Queens. A few hours later, unlucky thief John Dortmunder, expecting a routine robbery, steals it again. Much blood has been shed for this little ruby, and Dortmunder’s could be next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chartreux Shock (Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here*.



  






Marjorie Hardaway has a troublesome new Chartreux kitten on her hands. The aptly named Houdini is a master escape artist, regularly hiding in cupboards or running outside as though he can walk straight through walls.

When a café regular, Fletcher Byrne, leaves behind a half-completed adoption form for Houdini, Marjorie is therefore eager for him to come back and finish the process. The problem is, nobody has seen or heard from Fletcher since that afternoon. The distance-learning student has disappeared into thin air!

While a major drug bust keeps the police occupied, Marjorie tries to track down Fletcher's whereabouts. With a twin brother arriving in town, the appearance of TWO girlfriends, and a sideline in criminal activities rearing its ugly head, she's soon chasing leads all over town.

But until she can locate the absent student and unravel the tangle of clues he's left in his trail, neither Marjorie nor Houdini will be able to rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lykoi Larceny (Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe Book 3) *



  






With Christmas fast approaching, Marjorie Hardaway has a new Lykoi kitten to shelter. Shadow's owner was found dead and she must keep the expensive kitten safe until the authorities complete their investigations. The problem is her permanent cat Monkey Business doesn't like the new arrival. If she can't rehouse him soon, one of them will have to go, and it won't be the chocolate Persian!

To add to her usual juggling act, Marjorie is also baking for the community centre. They're hosting the annual foster family Christmas party, an event stuffed to the gills with presents, food, and good company.

But when the Christmas gifts generously donated for the foster children are stolen, Marjorie can't stand idly by and let the kids go without. With the entire community already on edge, it'll take a Christmas miracle for them to band together and find the culprits, all while ensuring the annual celebrations go ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Persian Perpetrator (Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe Book 4)*



  






Marjorie Hardaway is going stir-crazy. With the country under Level 4 lockdown, her entire world has shrunk to the size of a computer screen. Braden is stuck at the other end of the country and zoom meetings are very nice but they're no substitute for a chest-crushing hug. Her few ventures into the community to exercise or deliver meals on wheels are the only opportunity for company—at a strict two-metre distance.

But when a regular meal client is found dead, Marjorie discovers how lucky she's been. Better to have nobody knocking at the door than answer it to find a killer waiting on the front step.

With no other distractions on hand, the local community soon bands together (figuratively) to hunt down the person responsible. If they can't innovate new ways to investigate, the murderer might get away with the purr-fect crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Category Five: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

When the only option is to maneuver a crippled plane into the calm eye of a category five hurricane*

In the Atlantic Ocean, Hurricane Helena is gathering strength, becoming the most powerful storm in recorded history. As Helena bears down on Bermuda, Donovan Nash, along with other members of the scientific research organization Eco-Watch, are called to fly in and extract key government people who have been studying Helena.

For Donovan, the routine mission turns deadly when an attempt is made on the life of the lead scientist. A woman from the past, Dr. Lauren McKenna, is suddenly thrust back into his life. With 300 mph winds and waves over 90 feet, Helena marches relentlessly for the vulnerable east coast of the United States.

In a bold attempt to diffuse the power of the hurricane, Eco-Watch is called upon to conduct a final flight above the massive fury, where the jet suffers a catastrophic engine failure. Now the only option is to maneuver the crippled airplane into the calm of Helena's eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Code Black: A Donovan Nash Thriller 2*



  






As a blizzard bears down on Chicago's O'Hare airport, a critical air traffic control facility is shut down by a grisly accident. When the radar comes back up, two planes have collided. Wayfarer flight 880—half the roof ripped away—flies on. Seated amid dead and dying passengers is Donovan Nash, a pilot who fights decompression and oxygen deprivation to make it to the shattered cockpit. With the help of Audrey Parrish—a woman from his concealed past—and a handful of survivors, Donovan struggles to keep the 737 airborne. Dr. Lauren McKenna waits for Donovan, her fiancé, to arrive only to hear that something has gone awry with the flight. Lauren must convince Henry Parrish, an unlikely ally, to help her save the man she loves. Together, Lauren and Henry have to stay one step ahead of the airline, as well as heightened security, to execute a daring rescue to save Donovan and the others on flight 880.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadly Echoes: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 4)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Has Donovan Nash gone mad?*

Donovan Nash is a man under siege, and this time it's personal. Eco-Watch, the premier scientific research organization he founded, is being blamed for a series of violent eco-atrocities that ignite protests around the world. Behind the attacks is Garrick Pearce, a man from Donovan's past, who is bent on a ruthless vendetta. Garrick has promised that after he annihilates Eco-Watch, he'll murder everyone close to Nash.

Recoiling from the damage, Donovan enlists the help of Erica, a woman who claims she has information Donovan needs, but her knowledge makes her a marked woman. Running from trained killers, the FBI and even his own organization, Donovan races from Southern California to British Columbia, then finally to Alaska where he joins Eco-Watch personnel and desperately tries to stop what promises to be the worst eco-atrocity in history.

With his world in tatters and everything he built seemingly destroyed, Donovan is forced to make one last desperate gamble to stop Garrick and silence the man forever—a roll of the dice that may very well cost Nash his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aftershock: A Donovan Nash Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 5)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Earthquakes, poisonous gas, lava flows—Donovan Nash flies headlong into a volcanic nightmare*

The flames of Donovan Nash's worst nightmare are fanned to life when Stephanie VanGelder, one of those closest to him, is kidnapped in the volcanic powder keg of a lawless Guatemala. With help from his inner circle that includes his estranged wife, Dr. Lauren McKenna, Donovan races headlong into the world of corruption and deception. Battling the kidnappers, as well as the deadly gas and lava from the impending eruption of a volcano, Donovan only has one chance to save Stephanie.

Amid earthquakes, volcanic ash, and lava from the eruption, the rescue goes horribly wrong, and Donovan is forced to find a way for everyone, including a mysterious woman who holds the secrets to his past, to escape one of the most powerful forces on earth.

*Aftershock* is the story of Donovan Nash, a man battling his torturous past, while struggling to survive the volcano along with those who matter most to him. In the face of impending death, Donovan must garner the courage to endure a shocking revelation he's sought for decades?a truth that will change him forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kill Shots: A Michael Devlin Thriller Omnibus*



  






*'A gripping thriller, elegantly told. A complex plot, deftly handled. And a narrative that puts the city of London, with its wealth and poverty, goodness and evil, at the heart of the story.' – Alison Joseph.

The first two instalments of Thomas Waugh’s thrilling Michael Devlin series are collected together here for the first time.


NOTHING TO LOSE*

Still in mourning over his late wife, hitman Michael Devlin thinks he has nothing to live for.

Then he meets Emma, a good Catholic girl, and it seems he may finally be getting his second chance.

Until the Parkers brothers, the crime family who ordered his most recent hit, decide to tie up loose ends.

Finally given something to live for, Devlin must kill or be killed in this literary crime thriller.


*DARKNESS VISIBLE*

Michael Devlin, former soldier and contract killer, thought he had retired. He was wrong.

Rameen Jamal - the man who murdered and maimed his comrades in Helmand - is in London and Devlin vows to kill again.

He decides to call upon the help of the fixer, Oliver Porter, to plan the hit at The Ritz hotel.

But not everything will go to plan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Distant Dead: A Novel*



  






A body burns in the high desert hills. A boy walks into a fire station, pale with the shock of discovery. A middle school teacher worries when her colleague is late for work. By day’s end, when the body is identified as local math teacher 

Adam Merkel, a small Nevada town will be rocked to its core. Adam Merkel left a university professorship in Reno to teach middle school in Lovelock seven months before he died. A quiet, seemingly unremarkable man, he connected with just one of his students: Sal Prentiss, a lonely sixth grader who lives with his uncles on a desolate ranch in the hills. The two outcasts developed a tender, trusting friendship that brought each of them hope in the wake of tragedy. But it is Sal who finds Adam’s body, charred almost beyond recognition, half a mile from his uncles’ compound. 

Nora Wheaton, the middle school’s social studies teacher, dreamed of a life far from Lovelock only to be dragged back on the eve of her college graduation to care for her disabled father, a man she loves but can’t forgive. She sensed in the new math teacher a kindred spirit--another soul bound to Lovelock by guilt and duty. After Adam’s death, she delves into his past for clues to who killed him and finds a dark history she understands all too well. But the truth about his murder may lie closer to home. For Sal Prentiss’s grief seems heavily shaded with fear, and Nora suspects he knows more than he’s telling about how his favorite teacher died. As she tries to earn the wary boy’s trust, she finds he holds not only the key to Adam’s murder, but an unexpected chance at the life she thought she’d lost. 

Weaving together the last months of Adam’s life, Nora’s search for answers, and a young boy’s anguished moral reckoning, this unforgettable thriller brings a small American town to vivid life, filled with complex, flawed characters wrestling with the weight of the past, the promise of the future, and the bitter freedom that forgiveness can bring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wanted (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 17) *



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Investigator Elvis Cole and his partner Joe Pike take on the deadliest case of their lives in the new masterpiece of suspense from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Robert Crais.
*
_It seemed like a simple case—before the bodies started piling up..._

When single-mother Devon Connor hires Elvis Cole, it’s because her troubled teenage son Tyson is flashing cash and she’s afraid he’s dealing drugs. But the truth is devastatingly different. With two others, he’s been responsible for a string of high-end burglaries, a crime spree that takes a deadly turn when one of them is murdered and Tyson and his girlfriend disappear.

They stole the wrong thing from the wrong man, and, determined to get it back, he has hired two men who are smart and brutal and the best at what they do.

To even the odds, Cole brings in his friend Joe Pike, but even the two of them together may be overmatched. The police don’t want them anywhere near the investigation, the teenagers refuse to be found, and the hired killers are leaving a trail of bodies in their wake. Pretty soon, they’ll find out everything they need to know to track the kids down—and then nothing that Elvis or Joe can do may make any difference. It might even get them killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Message from Hell (A Creasy novel Book 5)*



  






Creasy left Vietnam in 1968, sickened by the incompetence, the corruption, the carnage. Now someone is trying to draw him back...

It began with two dead men — a young GI Creasy saw die; and a vicious South Vietnamese, whom Creasy himself had shot. Twenty-six years on, the GI's dogtag is delivered to his parents. Is it possible that, after all, one or both men survived? Creasy is determined to find out and heads back to the killing fields.

But every step of his journey has been preordained by an enemy more evil and more cunning than any Creasy has faced yet — the beautiful, deadly Connie Crum, known as the Cobra, who knows how to wait and exactly where to strike...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Burning Bright (A Peter Ash Novel Book 2) *



  






*“LOTS OF CHARACTERS GET COMPARED TO MY OWN JACK REACHER, BUT PETRIE'S PETER ASH IS THE REAL DEAL.”—Lee Child

*An Entertainment Weekly Must List Pick

In the new novel featuring war veteran Peter Ash, “an action hero of the likes of Jack Reacher or Jason Bourne” (Lincoln Journal-Star), Ash has a woman’s life in his hands—and her mystery is stranger than he could ever imagine.*

War veteran Peter Ash sought peace and quiet among the towering redwoods of northern California, but the trip isn’t quite the balm he’d hoped for. The dense forest and close fog cause his claustrophobia to buzz and spark, and then he stumbles upon a grizzly, long thought to have vanished from this part of the country. In a fight of man against bear, Peter doesn’t favor his odds, so he makes a strategic retreat up a nearby sapling.

There, he finds something strange: a climbing rope, affixed to a distant branch above. It leads to another, and another, up through the giant tree canopy, and ending at a hanging platform. On the platform is a woman on the run. From below them come the sounds of men and gunshots.

Just days ago, investigative journalist June Cassidy escaped a kidnapping by the men who are still on her trail. She suspects they’re after something belonging to her mother, a prominent software designer who recently died in an accident. June needs time to figure out what’s going on, and help from someone with Peter’s particular set of skills.

Only one step ahead of their pursuers, Peter and June must race to unravel this peculiar mystery. What they find leads them to an eccentric recluse, a shadowy pseudo-military organization, and an extraordinary tool that may change the modern world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Social Conquest of Earth *



  






*New York Times Bestseller and Notable Book of the Year

A Kirkus Reviews Book of the Year (Nonfiction)

Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence (Nonfiction)


From the most celebrated heir to Darwin comes a groundbreaking book on evolution, the summa work of Edward O. Wilson's legendary career.*


Sparking vigorous debate in the sciences, _The Social Conquest of Earth_ upends “the famous theory that evolution naturally encourages creatures to put family first” (_Discover_). Refashioning the story of human evolution, Wilson draws on his remarkable knowledge of biology and social behavior to demonstrate that group selection, not kin selection, is the premier driving force of human evolution. In a work that James D. Watson calls “a monumental exploration of the biological origins of the human condition,” Wilson explains how our innate drive to belong to a group is both a “great blessing and a terrible curse” (_Smithsonian_). Demonstrating that the sources of morality, religion, and the creative arts are fundamentally biological in nature, the renowned Harvard University biologist presents us with the clearest explanation ever produced as to the origin of the human condition and why it resulted in our domination of the Earth’s biosphere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Perryville: This Grand Havoc of Battle*



  






*Winner of the Seaborg Civil War Prize: “Impressively researched . . . will please many readers, especially those who enjoy exciting battle histories.” ―Journal of Military History*

On October 8, 1862, Union and Confederate forces clashed near Perryville in what would be the largest battle ever fought on Kentucky soil. The climax of a campaign that began two months before in northern Mississippi, Perryville came to be recognized as the high-water mark of the western Confederacy.

_Perryville: This Grand Havoc of Battle_ is the definitive account of this important conflict. While providing all the parry and thrust one might expect from an excellent battle narrative, the book also reflects the new trends in Civil War history in its concern for ordinary soldiers and civilians caught in the slaughterhouse. The last chapter, unique among Civil War battle narratives, even discusses the battle’s veterans, their families, efforts to preserve the battlefield, and the many ways Americans have remembered and commemorated Perryville.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jets at Sea: Naval Aviation in Transition, 1945–55 *



  






As World War Two drew to a close, jet-powered aircraft were beginning to be introduced into service. To take advantage of this major development it was necessary for all the worlds air powers to rethink combat tactics and develop the means of handling these faster and generally larger aircraft in the air, on land and especially at sea. As this modern breed approached and finally broke the sound barrier, so did landing and takeoff speeds. The decade after the war saw rapid developments in the design of both naval aircraft and their seaborne bases the aircraft carrier. The first jet to land aboard a carrier was a modified de Havilland Vampire in 1945 on H.M.S. Ocean. Progress was rapid and the application of British inventions such as the angled flight-deck, steam catapult and mirror landing sight soon became adopted by the major navies of the world. Naval aircraft too became more sophisticated by the addition of high-lift flap systems and strengthened undercarriages to allow them to operate more safely at sea. The author describes the development of these improvements and then their operational advantages in the Korean War and Suez. He goes on to describe the US development of a potential nuclear carrier-borne bomber, the French Navy and its withdrawal from Vietnam in 1954 and then the use of naval aircraft for anti-submarine work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Another Bloody Century: Future Warfare (Phoenix Press) *



  






*How the wars of the near future will be fought and who will win them*

Many nations, peoples and special interest groups believe that violence will advance their cause. Warfare has changed greatly since the Second World War; it continued to change during the late 20th century and this process is still accelerating. Political, technological, social and religious forces are shaping the future of warfare, but most western armed forces have yet to evolve significantly from the cold war era when they trained to resist a conventional invasion by the Warsaw Pact. America is now the only superpower, but its dominance is threatened by internal and external factors. The world's most hi-tech weaponry seems helpless in the face of determined guerrilla fighters not afraid to die for their beliefs.

Professor Colin Gray has advised governments on both sides of the Atlantic and in ANOTHER BLOODY CENTURY, he reveals what sort of conflicts will affect our world in the years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Laughing Corpse: An Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Novel*



  






Animator and vampire hunter Anita Blake is about to discover that some secrets are better left buried—and some people better off dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crossroads of the Apocalypse (A Duck & Cover Adventure Book 5)*



  






*He’s got pirates behind him, sea monsters ahead of him and a boatload of passengers that refuse to get along.*

It’s been a year since the events in Niagara Falls.vThings have generally gotten better in the wasteland and civilization is starting to take hold along the rivers.

No one knows where the Librarian is, or if he’s alive, but there’s a man and a mastiff running passengers from Hannibal to Cairo that might have an idea as to what really happened.

Life is starting to return to normal along the river if you don’t count the pirates and the sea monsters. But all of that is about to change and the end of the world may never be the same again.

The Duck & Cover Adventures continue in Book 5, Crossroads of the Apocalypse.

*It’s still the end of the world as you’ve never known it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Small Gods: Discworld Novel, A*



  






*The thirteenth novel in the Discworld series from New York Times bestselling author Terry Pratchett.*

Lost in the chill deeps of space between the galaxies, it sails on forever, a flat, circular world carried on the back of a giant turtle— Discworld —a land where the unexpected can be expected. Where the strangest things happen to the nicest people. Like Brutha, a simple lad who only wants to tend his melon patch. Until one day he hears the voice of a god calling his name. A small god, to be sure. But bossy as Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All the Light We Cannot See: A Novel*



  






*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize A New York Times Book Review Top Ten Book* A National Book Award finalist *

From Anthony Doerr, the highly acclaimed, multiple award-winning author of Cloud Cuckoo Land, the beautiful, stunningly ambitious instant New York Times bestseller about a blind French girl and a German boy whose paths collide in occupied France as both try to survive the devastation of World War II.*

Marie-Laure lives in Paris near the Museum of Natural History, where her father works. When she is twelve, the Nazis occupy Paris and father and daughter flee to the walled citadel of Saint-Malo, where Marie-Laure’s reclusive great uncle lives in a tall house by the sea. With them they carry what might be the museum’s most valuable and dangerous jewel.

In a mining town in Germany, Werner Pfennig, an orphan, grows up with his younger sister, enchanted by a crude radio they find that brings them news and stories from places they have never seen or imagined. Werner becomes an expert at building and fixing these crucial new instruments and is enlisted to use his talent to track down the resistance. Deftly interweaving the lives of Marie-Laure and Werner, Doerr illuminates the ways, against all odds, people try to be good to one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Genesis *



  






*New York Times-bestselling author Robin Cook takes on the ripped-from-the-headlines topic of harnessing DNA from ancestry websites to catch a killer in this timely and explosive new medical thriller.*

When the body of twenty-eight-year-old social worker Kera Jacobsen shows up on Chief New York City Medical Examiner Laurie Montgomery's autopsy table, at first it appears she was the victim of a tragic yet routine drug overdose. But for Laurie and her new pathology resident, the brilliant but enigmatic Dr. Aria Nichols, little things aren't adding up. Kera's family and friends swear she never touched drugs. Administrators from the hospital where Kera worked are insisting the case be shrouded in silence. And although Kera was ten weeks pregnant, nobody seems to know who the father was--or whether he holds the key to Kera's final moments alive.

As a medical emergency temporarily sidelines Laurie, impulsive Aria turns to a controversial new technique: using genealogic DNA databases to track down those who don't want to be found. Working with experts at a start-up ancestry website, she plans to trace the fetus's DNA back to likely male relatives in the hopes of identifying the mystery father. But when Kera's closest friend and fellow social worker is murdered, the need for answers becomes even more urgent. Because someone out there clearly doesn't want Kera's secrets to come to light . . . and if Aria gets any closer to the truth, she and Laurie might find themselves a killer's next targets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blueberry Muffin Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 3) *



  






*A visiting celebrity baker is cut down in the kitchen in the New York Times-bestselling series: “A delightful confection.”—Library Journal*

Preparations are under way for Lake Eden, Minnesota’s annual Winter Carnival—and Hannah Swensen will be extra busy at her shop, The Cookie Jar. Too bad the honor of creating the official Winter Carnival cake went to famous lifestyle maven Connie Mac—a half-baked idea, in Hannah's opinion. She suspects Connie Mac’s sweet cable-TV image is a cover for something more bitter.

Hannah’s suspicions are confirmed when Connie Mac’s limo rolls into town. Turns out America’s “Cooking Sweetheart” is bossy, bad-tempered, and downright domineering. Things finally boil over when Hannah arrives at The Cookie Jar to find the Winter Carnival cake destroyed—and Connie Mac lying dead in her pantry, struck down while eating one of Hannah’s famous blueberry muffins.

Next thing Hannah knows, the police have declared The Cookie Jar’s kitchen crime scene off-limits. She’s a baker without an oven—and the Carnival is right around the corner. Her only alternative is to cook up a plan to save her business—by finding the killer herself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Killing the Blues (Jesse Stone Novels Book 10)*



  






It’s tourist season in Paradise, Massachusetts. With it comes a baffling and violent crime wave that has residents on edge. It’s also brought a mysterious figure who’s stirring up troubling memories for Chief of Police Jesse Stone—especially when it appears the stranger is out for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bitter Legacy: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Matt Royal has gotten himself into a royal mess*

After a week away, Matt Royal's ready to get back to the Longboat Key good life—good fishing, good food, good beer, and more good fishing. But Matt comes back to bad news: while he was away, a sniper tried to kill one of his best friends. Even worse, now that Matt's back, someone's trying to kill him. And whoever is trying to kill him is trying really hard.

With no clue who's after him or why, Matt soon finds he's at the center of a mystery involving a lawyer's murder, a tourist left for dead, a ruthless biker gang, a reclusive billionaire with nothing to lose, and an ancient document that could bring ruin to some of the most entrenched financial interests in Florida.

Between solving the mystery and staying alive, Matt's got his hands full. But he'd better watch out or his hard-charging ways could get him sideways with the newest member of Longboat Key's police force, the undeniably attractive Jennifer Duncan. For Matt, it's shaping up to be a really long week.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Passage: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Violet Darger Book 7) *



  






*The corpse juts from the heaping bulge of the landfill. Milky white flesh laid bare by the front loader's blade. Naked. Female. Face down in the garbage.*

When three bodies turn up in a landfill outside of Philadelphia, FBI profiler *Violet Darger* heads to Pennsylvania to investigate. Right away there's a major complication.

*The emaciated corpses appear to have been starved to death.*

Darger arrives in time for the autopsies. Watches withered bodies laid out on the stainless steel slabs of the morgue, their faces crusted with sandy soil, skin pulled taut around knobby cheekbones.

*What kind of a person could carry out such harsh acts? Figuring out the warped psychology might be the key to solving the case.*

Forensic evidence helps Darger trace the bodies to a particular dumpster in West Philadelphia. It's the first step down the long, dark passage this case leads her through.

*Because the city is full of deadly secrets -- horrors waiting beneath the surface.*

In her most *shocking and bizarre* case yet, the darkness comes for Darger in a way it never has before. Surrounds her. Envelops her. Will she find her way back to the light?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The House of Killers: An absolutely gripping new spy thriller from the USA Today bestseller (The House of Killers, Book 1) *



  






*‘One of the deadliest female assassins I’ve ever encountered in fiction’ Brendan DuBois, New York Times-bestselling author of The End with James Patterson*

*Killing Eve meets Jason Bourne in this nerve-shredding new thriller series simmering with obsession and espionage…*
Serial killer *Neva* has been conditioned not to ask questions of the mysterious Network, to remain perfectly incurious and perennially cold-blooded. She must simply execute the targets they text her and live to bury the tale.

But then she’s tasked with terminating a fellow assassin and glimpses her own future in her colleague’s fate. When she leaves flowers on the gravesite, someone notices.

Agent *Michael Kensington* knows he’ll have his work cut out for him when he’s recruited by MI5 onto operation Archive to piece together patterns in cold cases.

Nothing could ever have prepared him for Neva…

An assassin obsessed with hell, a fugitive tortured by the secrets of her past, a woman destined to unthread him.

*The House of Killers introduces a trail-blazing new voice in spy fiction. An absolute must-read for all fans of spooks past and present, from Bond to Bourne, Smiley to Polastri.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kill or Die: A breathtaking spy action crime thriller from the USA Today bestseller (The House of Killers, Book 2) *


  






*‘One of the deadliest female assassins I’ve ever encountered in fiction’ Brendan DuBois, New York Times-bestselling author of The End with James Patterson*

*Killing Eve meets Jason Bourne in the explosive second adventure of your new favourite spy thriller series…*
An agent with an agenda. A killer with a conscience. A showdown that brought a global network to its knees…

For disgraced MI5 agent *Michael Kensington*, the events of the past year have exploded his life like a fist closing around a grenade.

For serial killer and career assassin *Neva*, they brutally exposed how hers had so irrevocably imploded.

She ran. He didn’t. But he refuses to give up on her.

With a power vacuum gaping at the heart of the conglomerate that almost silenced them and a deadly web of rogue operatives spinning out of control, they soon realise the fight for freedom has only just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cobra*



  






For decades, the West has been fighting the cocaine cartels-and losing- until the president decides enough is enough and asks one man to take charge. His task: to destroy the cocaine industry. His name: Cobra. It is the ultimate secret war. But only one side can win...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy Code of Honor (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 19) *



  






*As President of the United States, Jack Ryan has faced many challenges, but none have been as personal as this and never has he been this helpless in the face of evil in the latest entry in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Father Pat West, S.J. was a buddy of the young Jack Ryan when they were both undergraduates at Boston College. Father West left a comfortable job in the philosophy department at Georgetown to work with the poor in Indonesia. Now he's been arrested and accused of blasphemy against Islam.

President Ryan is desperate to rescue his old friend, but he can't move officially against the Indonesians. Instead he relies on the Campus team to find out who is framing the priest.

There's one other twist to the story. President Ryan discovers a text on his private cell phone from the priest warning about a coming attack against America...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World Beneath: The Life and Times of Unknown Sea Creatures and Coral Reefs *



  






*Meet the world's most fascinating sea creatures—see the lives and curiosities of colorful fish and coral reefs—this spectacular volume has more than 300 color photos and extraordinary text from a leading marine biologist and underwater photographer, and the international expert on seahorses.*


In this richly informative volume, brimming with new discoveries and more than three hundred colorful images of jaw-dropping fish and coral reefs, you'll swim in the Atlantic, Pacific, and Indian Oceans; you'll be dazzled in the Coral Triangle and amazed in Triton Bay. Up close you'll meet the Cenderawasih fairy wrasse, with its florescent yellow streak; the polka-dot longnose filefish; and the multicolored seadragon. There are scarlet-colored corals, baby-blue sponges, daffodil crinoids, and all sorts of mystifying creatures that change color at the drop of a hat. The whale shark is almost larger than life and the author's beloved pygmy seahorse, unless photographed, is almost too tiny to see.


The wondrous creatures inside are charmers and tricksters and excel in the arts of seduction and deception, and you'll have the rare chance to see and delight in their antics. You'll also learn what they eat, how they play, and how they care for one another, live on one another, and mimic others when they're afraid. There is also compelling insight into the naming process, which sea creatures are facing extinction, and how we can help them before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flora: Inside the Secret World of Plants*



  






*Let the experts at the Royal Botanic Gardens guide you around the beautiful and mysterious world that is the plant kingdom.*

From regulating the air we breathe to providing food, clothes, fuels, and medicines - plants are fundamental to our lives. Discover an extraordinary diversity of species, which includes a grass that grows a meter a day, roots that breathe air, and "queen of the night" cactuses whose rare blooms vanish before dawn.

In a combination of art and science, _Flora_ celebrates plants from majestic trees to microscopic algae, explaining how they germinate, grow, and reproduce. It presents species that have evolved to accommodate pollinating insects such as the foxglove, and plants that have adapted to flourish in even the most hostile of habitats.

Pierre-Joseph Redoute in the 18th-century was described as the "Raphael of flowers". _Flora_ showcases his botanical paintings as well as those of Georg Ehret and others in this gorgeous visual celebration of plants through the ages.

Whether you are a keen gardener, naturalist, or botany student, this beautiful book is a treat that will entice, inform, and amaze.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Flower Book: Let the Beauty of Each Bloom Speak for Itself*



  






*The Flower Book *explores 60 flowers, bloom-by-bloom in stunning portraiture. Lush macrophotography allows readers to see the details of each featured flower up close, from the amaryllis in spring, snapdragon in summer, and dahlia in fall to tropical wonders such as orchids and more.

Intimate portraits of each flower include quick-reference profiles with tips for choosing the best blooms, care for cut stems, arranging recommendations, colors, shapes, and even growing tips to transform the home, from yard to tabletop.

Gorgeous photographs throughout spotlight 30 sample floral arrangements that show how to design and build custom floral arrangements using featured blooms. Plus, a step-by-step techniques section walks beginners through the basics of foliage and fillers, bouquets, and arrangements to make this book as practical as it is beautiful.

_*The Flower Book*_ celebrates all the wonderful qualities of flowers-their sheer beauty, infinite variety, and power to evoke admiration-bloom by exquisite bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Encyclopedia of Plants and Flowers*



  






*An updated edition of the best-selling highly illustrated garden plant reference, featuring more than 8,000 plants and 4,000 photographs.*

Choose the right plants for your garden and find all the inspiration and guidance you need with the_ Encyclopedia of Plants & Flowers_. Drawing on expert advice from the RHS, this best-selling book features a photographic catalogue of more than 4,000 plants and flowers, all organized by color, size, and type, to help you select the right varieties for your outdoor space. Discover perennials, bulbs, shrubs, and trees, succulents, and ornamental shrubs, all showcased in beautiful, full-color photography. Browse this photographic catalogue to find at-a-glance plant choice inspiration. Or use the extensive plant dictionary to look up more than 8,000 plant varieties and the best growing conditions.

This new edition features the latest and most popular cultivars, with more than 1,380 new plants added, as well as updated photography, comprehensive hardiness ratings, and a brand-new introduction. Fully comprehensive yet easy to use, the _Encyclopedia of Plants & Flowers_ is the inspirational, informative guide every gardener needs on their bookshelf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Propagating Plants: How to Create New Plants for Free *



  






*Are you interested in growing your own plants from scratch? This reference book will teach you how to propagate virtually every type of plant.*

If you're a thrifty gardener who wants more plants for free, then this book is perfect for you! From fruit trees and ornamental shrubs to exotic orchids and succulents, get all the info you'll need to propagate plants at your fingertips.


Discover the experts' secrets to perfecting plant propagation with this easy-to-follow gardening manual. A horticulturist's delight, this new edition features more than 1,800 detailed illustrations and photos that show both practical step-by-step gardening techniques and the plants themselves.

How long do your seedlings need to germinate? What makes a healthy stem cutting? How do you know what type of rootstock to use when grafting plants? Find out the answer to these questions and more in the most comprehensive guide to propagating plants ever published.

From palms and roses to culinary herbs and conifers, each chapter contains popular and botanically interesting plant groups. Explore the modes of propagation that are unique to the featured plants. Learn about their characteristic ways of reproduction and how these are exploited in various techniques. The techniques are fully illustrated with step-by-step photographs and explanatory artworks. The plants' special needs are discussed, with expert tips on how to achieve success.

This gardening book is crammed with hundreds of step-by-step tutorials and clear advice, ranging from straightforward and simple to more in-depth. The rating system in the plant-by-plant A-Z dictionaries provides you with a quick reference to the relative ease or difficulty of each method of propagation.

*Fill Your Garden with Beautiful Plants for Next-To-Nothing*

Plant propagation is a fun, rewarding and inexpensive way to add shrubs to your garden or multiply your collection of houseplants. This book helps you successfully reach your goals while steering you clear of common mistakes. It's an indispensable reference book for every propagator's bookshelf.

Use this comprehensive gardening guide to:


Find out how to propagate more than 1,500 garden plants.
A-Z dictionaries of different genera of plants, like perennials, vegetables, or bulbous plants.
Follow the visual step-by-step guides and authoritative advice on cutting, layering, sowing, grafting, and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Practical Houseplant Book*



  






Twelve inspiring projects, plus 200 in-depth plant profiles with detailed useful information and care instructions to help you cultivate and care for your houseplants.

Learn how to choose which plants to use where, care for your houseplants to keep them healthy, and use plants to best effect in your home, with trusted advice, creative inspiration, strong visual aesthetic, and practical step-by-step detail. Two hundred plant profiles provide information and care instructions for a wide variety of plants, including ferns, orchids, and succulents, while a dozen step-by-step photographic projects offer exciting ideas for using plants to decorate your home or greenhouse-from eye-catching terrariums to a living succulent wall to a floating kokedama "string garden." With information on plant care, propagation, pests and diseases, pruning, and problem-solving, _*The Practical Houseplant Book*_ is the essential guide for indoor gardeners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Not to Kill Your Houseplant: Survival Tips for the Horticulturally Challenged*



  






*You had one job: watering your new plant. But it's been a week and it's already dying.*

Fear not! This helpful guide is here to show you how to rescue your plants. Follow the survival tips outlined in this book and you'll be on your way to having your home brimming with green life.


It's absolutely possible not to assassinate your houseplant - all you need is this book! From identifying exactly what's in the pot to helping it flourish and grow, this is your guide to creating an oasis of happy, flourishing houseplants.

With over 50 different types of popular houseplants, this book summarizes what type of care your plants do (or don't) need. Find out which types of plants will thrive in your living space. You'll also discover how to keep a cactus alive, where to hang air plants, and how to repot succulents. Understand how much light, water, heat, and humidity your plant needs. Whatever your horticulture woes, this book will explain and fix it.

Yellowed leaves, drooping leaves, and dried leaves - learn to spot the danger signs and how to take the proper action to rescue your sick plant. Packed with helpful tips, pictures, and information panels, _How Not to Kill Your Houseplant _will equip you with the skills necessary to raise a healthy plant.

*Give Your Plants a Chance!*

If you're horticulturally challenged and can't keep a house plant alive to save your life, then this book is for you! This practical guide to raising indoor plants equips you with the know-how you need to care for your plants.

Inside the pages of this comprehensive gardening book from, you'll discover:


Tips on watering and feeding plants.
Advice on how to choose the perfect house plants for your unique space and needs.
Helpful survival tips and simple ways not to kill your plants.
Everything you need to know about lighting for house plants, from natural to artificial lighting sources.
Learn to spot the danger signs in unhealthy indoor plants and the effective techniques on how to rescue them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Practical Cactus and Succulent Book: How to Choose, Nurture, and Display 200 Cacti and Succulents*



  






*Choose the right plant from 200 varieties of cacti and succulents, and learn how to grow and show them off with help from this comprehensive guide.*

How can you encourage your bunny ear cactus to flower and flourish? What is the best method for propagating an Echeveria or Kalanchoe? What exactly are living stones, and where do they grow in the wild?

_Practical Cactus and Succulent Book_ is the ultimate reference book for cactus and succulent enthusiasts. An extensive illustrated plant directory profiles more than 200 succulent and cactus varieties, with instructions on how to grow each one, while information dashboards offer fascinating facts and quirky stats about different plant families, such as _Euphorbia_ and _Echinopsis._

Show off your plants with inspirational display ideas and step-by-step projects. Follow the simple propagation instructions to increase your cacti and succulent collection without spending money. Keep your plants healthy with advice and tips for care and cultivation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beginner Gardening Step by Step: A Visual Guide to Yard and Garden Basics *



  






*If the desire to start a garden has been planted in your heart, then this essential guide is a wonderful companion to accompany you on your new adventure!*

If you're not sure of the first steps to take, this handbook takes the anxiety out of plotting and planting and equips you with all the know-how and confidence you need to get digging into your garden.


Creating a garden that you can enjoy and keep looking beautiful all year is easier than you think! You'll find simple step-by-step instructions, with clear images to help you create your dream garden, no matter the size and scale.

Get to know your garden and choose plants that will grow well in particular soil types and conditions year after year. From growing root crop to cutting back ivy, this book gives you lots of simple garden ideas and projects that you can do yourself.

Even if you've never sowed a seed or pulled a weed, _Beginner Gardening Step by Step_ contains everything you need to kickstart your new outdoor hobby! This refreshingly accessible book is perfect for the novice gardener who wants to make the most of whatever garden they have.

*Your Guide to Creating the Garden of Your Dreams*

Do you want to create a garden you can show off with pride? Would you like to grow your own food? This book will get you started quickly! By following the simple steps and projects outlined in this book, you will reap instant rewards and long-term successes so that you can enjoy your garden in all seasons.

Inside the pages of this comprehensive gardening book, you'll discover:


Clear definitions and descriptions of the different types of plants.
Tips on choosing the type of garden you want.
Easy-to-follow instructions for choosing the right plants for your soil.
Simple step-by-step instructions to producing your first crop.
Practical gardening advice on planting, growing, and caring for different plants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Indoor Edible Garden: Creative Ways to Grow Herbs, Fruits, and Vegetables in Your Home *



  






Make the most of your space, from balconies and windowsills to countertops, walls, and even ceilings, to grow herbs, vegetables, and flowers in your home that look amazing and taste even better.

Featuring 28 innovative step-by-step projects, _Indoor Edible Garden_ is a highly visual guide full of practical tips and stylish ideas for how to create edible indoor gardens using whatever space you have available. Use your space and light in clever ways, brightening your home with unique living decorations. Inspiring from the start, this book shows off its lush garden projects through beautiful design and full-color photographs.

Reference more than 30 profiles of the top herbs, edible flowers, fruiting plants, and vegetables. Follow DIY project templates to grow your gardens into beautiful home decor. The step-by-step instructions include how to create a hanging chili and basil ball, how to grown your own tea leaves, how to sprout microgreens in cupcake liners, and more. Plus, this guide also includes straightforward explanations of scientific methods such as artificial lighting and hydroponics and key techniques for planting, drainage, and harvesting.

_Indoor Edible Garden_ helps create stunning and edible home decor so your living space will be fruitful-and beautiful-all year round.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The American Experiment: The Vineyard of Liberty, The Workshop of Democracy, and The Crosswinds of Freedom *



  






*The Pulitzer Prize–winning author’s stunning trilogy of American history, spanning the birth of the Constitution to the final days of the Cold War.* 

In these three volumes, Pulitzer Prize– and National Book Award–winner James MacGregor Burns chronicles with depth and narrative panache the most significant cultural, economic, and political events of American history. 
In _The Vineyard of Liberty_, he combines the color and texture of early American life with meticulous scholarship. Focusing on the tensions leading up to the Civil War, Burns brilliantly shows how Americans became divided over the meaning of Liberty.
In _The Workshop of Democracy_, Burns explores more than a half-century of dramatic growth and transformation of the American landscape, through the addition of dozens of new states, the shattering tragedy of the First World War, the explosion of industry, and, in the end, the emergence of the United States as a new global power. 
And in _The Crosswinds of Freedom_, Burns offers an articulate and incisive examination of the US during its rise to become the world’s sole superpower—through the Great Depression, the Second World War, the Cold War, and the rapid pace of technological change that gave rise to the “American Century.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pox Americana: The Great Smallpox Epidemic of 1775-82 *



  






*The astonishing, hitherto unknown truths about a disease that transformed the United States at its birth*

A horrifying epidemic of smallpox was sweeping across the Americas when the American Revolution began, and yet we know almost nothing about it. Elizabeth A. Fenn is the first historian to reveal how deeply variola affected the outcome of the war in every colony and the lives of everyone in North America.

By 1776, when military action and political ferment increased the movement of people and microbes, the epidemic worsened. Fenn's remarkable research shows us how smallpox devastated the American troops at Québec and kept them at bay during the British occupation of Boston. Soon the disease affected the war in Virginia, where it ravaged slaves who had escaped to join the British forces. During the terrible winter at Valley Forge, General Washington had to decide if and when to attempt the risky inoculation of his troops. In 1779, while Creeks and Cherokees were dying in Georgia, smallpox broke out in Mexico City, whence it followed travelers going north, striking Santa Fe and outlying pueblos in January 1781. Simultaneously it moved up the Pacific coast and east across the plains as far as Hudson's Bay.

The destructive, desolating power of smallpox made for a cascade of public-health crises and heartbreaking human drama. Fenn's innovative work shows how this mega-tragedy was met and what its consequences were for America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Spirit of '74: How the American Revolution Began *



  






*How ordinary people went from resistance to revolution: “[A] concise, lively narrative . . . the authors expertly build tension.” —Publishers Weekly*

Americans know about the Boston Tea Party and “the shot heard ’round the world,” but sixteen months divided these two iconic events, a period that has nearly been lost to history. _The Spirit of ’74_ fills in this gap in our nation’s founding narrative, showing how in these mislaid months, step by step, real people made a revolution.

After the Tea Party, Parliament not only shut down a port but also revoked the sacred Massachusetts charter. Completely disenfranchised, citizens rose up as a body and cast off British rule everywhere except in Boston, where British forces were stationed. A “Spirit of ’74” initiated the American Revolution, much as the better-known “Spirit of ’76” sparked independence. Redcoats marched on Lexington and Concord to take back a lost province, but they encountered Massachusetts militiamen who had trained for months to protect the revolution they had already made.

_The Spirit of ’74_ places our founding moment in a rich new historical context, both changing and deepening its meaning for all Americans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Incredible Victory: The Battle of Midway*



  






*The “remarkable” New York Times bestseller about the battle in the Pacific that turned the tide of World War II—from the author of The Miracle of Dunkirk (Los Angeles Times).*

On the morning of June 4, 1942, doom sailed on Midway. Hoping to put itself within striking distance of Hawaii and California, the Japanese navy planned an ambush that would obliterate the remnants of the American Pacific fleet. On paper, the Americans had no chance of winning. They had fewer ships, slower fighters, and almost no battle experience. But because their codebreakers knew what was coming, the American navy was able to prepare an ambush of its own.

Over two days of savage battle, American sailors and pilots broke the spine of the Japanese war machine. The United States prevailed against momentous odds; never again did Japan advance. In stunning detail, Walter Lord, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _Day of Infamy _and _A Night to Remember_, tells the story of one of the greatest upsets in naval history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Thursday Blood and Oil (The US Eighth Air Force in Europe)*



  






*“A highly readable account of the early stages of the USAAF air war over Western Europe” from the author of Confounding the Reich (The Bulletin).*

This book describes the period when the American daylight offensive faltered and nearly failed and recalls the terrible losses suffered by Liberators on the low-level attack on the Ploesti oilfields in Romania and by the B-17s on the notorious Schweinfurt and Regensburg raids which entered 8th Air Force folklore as “Black Thursday.” Fascinating anecdotes, eye-witness accounts and the hard-won experiences of the battle-scarred American “fly-boys” reveal the grim realities of air combat at four miles high above enemy occupied Europe, Berlin and the Ruhr. “Grown up in the war” they paint a revealing picture as only they can.

The “Mighty Eighth” was an air force of hard-fighting, hard-playing fliers who suffered more casualties than the entire US Marine Corps in the Pacific Campaign. Here, in their own words are stories of survival and soul-numbing loss, of “fly-boys” who came together to fight an air war of the ferocity that had never been fought on such a vast scale before. While RAF Bomber Command was waging war at night, 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses and B-24 Liberators bombed by day in a 24-hour “round the clock” campaign. This is also a partly strategic history with a behind-the-scenes look at deployment of the bomber groups and the fighter escorts that would eventually become their salvation on the interminable deep penetration raids into the Greater Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Why The Vietnam War?: Nuclear Bombs and Nation Building in Southeast Asia, 1945-1961 *



  






Why did the Vietnam War begin?

When most Americans today think of the Vietnam War they think of the period of time between the years surrounding 1966 to 1969, because that is when most American soldiers actually went to Vietnam so it persists in the collective memory of their culture. It is the period portrayed the most in movies about the war and documentaries too even though in reality the conflict over Vietnam actually began in 1945 when the communist Democratic Republic of Vietnam was founded and lasted until its victory over South Vietnam in 1975.

For instance, the popular Ken Burns ten episode TV series on the war released in 2017 had only one episode devoted to the time period 1945 to 1961. The series was more about the culture wars that began during those years of peak American involvement in the war and less about the causes of the war much less any real lessons that can be drawn from it, but this is also the period that most books about the war focus on too. It is hard for you to know why the Vietnam War happened without understanding how the United States first became involved in region from 1945 to 1961 before President Kennedy even sent advisors to Vietnam.

That is why this book starts right at the beginning to answer the question why did the Vietnam War really begin?

This highly anticipated book by the author of the well reviewed and popular The War State answers this question using the documented record, including some new files never used in a book before.

After you finish this book you may never view the war the same way ever again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A New Ireland: How Europe's Most Conservative Country Became Its Most Liberal*



  






*It’s not your father’s Ireland. Not anymore. A story of modern revolution in Ireland told by the founder of IrishCentral, Irish America magazine, and the Irish Voice newspaper.*

In a May 2019 countrywide referendum, Ireland voted overwhelmingly to make abortion legal; three years earlier, it had done the same with same-sex marriage, becoming the only country in the world to pass such a law by universal suffrage. Pope Francis’s visit to the country saw protests and a fraction of the emphatic welcome that Pope John Paul’s had seen forty years earlier. There have been two female heads of state since 1990, the first two in Ireland’s history. Prime Minister Leo Varadkar, an openly gay man of Indian heritage, declared that “a quiet revolution had taken place.”

It had. For nearly all of its modern history, Ireland was Europe’s most conservative country. The Catholic Church was its most powerful institution and held power over all facets of Irish life. 

But as scandal eroded the Church’s hold on Irish life, a new Ireland has flourished. War in the North has ended. EU membership and an influx of American multinational corporations have helped Ireland weather economic depression and transform into Europe’s headquarters for Apple, Facebook, and Google.

With help from prominent Irish and Irish American voices like historian and bestselling author Tim Pat Coogan and the _New York Times_’s Maureen Dowd, _A New Ireland _tells the story of a modern revolution against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Enemies and Neighbors: Arabs and Jews in Palestine and Israel, 1917-2017*



  






*“Comprehensive and compelling…a landmark study” of the Arab-Zionist conflict, told from both sides, by the author of Israel’s Secret Wars (Sunday Times, UK).*

Setting the scene at the end of the nineteenth century, when the first Zionist settlers arrived in the Ottoman-ruled Holy Land, Black draws on a wide range of sources—from declassified documents to oral testimonies to his own vivid-on-the-ground reporting—to illuminate the most polarizing conflict of modern times.

Beginning with the 1917 Balfour Declaration, in which the British government promised to favor the establishment of “a national home for the Jewish people” in Palestine, Black proceeds through the Arab Rebellion of the late 1930s, the Nazi Holocaust, Israel’s independence and the Palestinian Nakba (catastrophe), the watershed of 1967 followed by the Palestinian re-awakening, Israel’s settlement project, two Intifadas, the Oslo Accords, and continued negotiations and violence up to today.

Combining engaging narrative with political analysis and social and cultural insights, _Enemies and Neighbors_ is both an accessible overview and a fascinating investigation into the deeper truths of a furiously contested history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tomcat Rio: A Topgun Instructor on the F-14 Tomcat and the Heroic Naval Aviators Who Flew It *



  






*From Topgun to Squadron Command *

You’re in the cockpit of the legendary F-14 Tomcat fighter, blazing along at twice the speed of sound seven miles above the ocean and the carrier that hurled you off its deck. You’re practicing dogfighting with “aggressors,” guys on your side flying F-16s. You’re patrolling the tense skies above Iraq, and with the push of a button you can launch the 100-mile Phoenix missile that can blow a foe to scrap before you even see him. You are an expert in fighter tactics and aircraft carrier operations, and it all leads to your command of an F-14 fighter squadron of more than three hundred people.

Sounds like a week’s worth of daydreams, but it’s all real-life in the career of Dave “Bio” Baranek, and he shares it with you in the exciting, superbly crafted new book, _Tomcat Rio_. Dave – callsign “Bio” – pulled his readers into the exciting world of the F-14 and the Navy’s TOPGUN program with his popular books _Topgun Days_ and _Before Topgun Days_. Now he’s back with the rest of the story, as he reaches the top level of expertise and proves it, not just in graded competitions but also where it counts, where you shoot at them and they shoot at you.

Dave also shares the challenges he faced. A deadly foe called complacency. Learning a whole new mission late in his career. The unexpected trials that come with leading a squadron in the dynamic environment of Naval Aviation. This third volume is full of adventures, lessons, and inspiration. If you are a casual reader, you’ll turn the last page as a dedicated Tomcat fan.

To make it all even more real, _Tomcat Rio_ includes dozens of Bio’s best and most acclaimed photos. Photographer George Hall hailed one shot as “one of the best Tomcat photos ever taken.”

In words and pictures, Bio immerses you in rich detail. He pipes you aboard as a member of an F-14 squadron. You share the camaraderie of Type A personalities. You plan risky missions, going toe-to-toe against America’s most volatile foes. You can almost smell the pungent jet exhaust, almost feel the gut-wrenching G’s of a dogfight, as _Tomcat Rio_ pitches you into the thick of it as only Bio can tell it. Strap in! You’re going for one fantastic ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret, Book & Scone Society (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel 1)*



  






*First in the mystery series from the New York Times-bestselling author: “Anyone who loves novels that revolve around books will savor this tasty treat.”—Library Journal (starred review)*

A quirky club in small-town North Carolina holds the keys to health, happiness, friendship—and even solving a murder—all to be found within the pages of the right book…

Strangers flock to Miracle Springs hoping the natural hot springs, five-star cuisine, and renowned spa can cure their ills. If none of that works, they often find their way to Miracle Books, where, over a fresh-baked “comfort” scone, they exchange their stories with owner Nora Pennington in return for a carefully chosen book. That’s Nora’s special talent—prescribing the perfect novel to ease a person’s deepest pain. So when a visiting businessman reaches out for guidance, Nora knows exactly how to help. But before he can keep their appointment, he’s found dead on the train tracks.

Stunned, Nora forms the Secret, Book, and Scone Society, a group of damaged souls yearning to earn redemption by helping others. To join, members must divulge their darkest secret—the terrible truth that brought each of them to Miracle Springs in the first place. Now, determined to uncover the truth behind the businessman’s demise, the women meet in Nora’s cozy bookstore. And as they untangle a web of corruption, they also discover their own courage, purpose, and a sisterhood that will carry them through every challenge—proving it’s never too late to turn the page and start over…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In the Ground (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 14)*



  






*In the brand-new pulse-pounding mystery from a #1 Amazon Bestselling author, David Wolf faces a disturbing case unearthed in the far reaches of the county.*

When diggers at a high altitude surface mine exhume the corpse of one of their workers, the Sluice-Byron SD is called to the scene. Upon arrival, detectives find answers are hard to come by, but one thing’s for certain—they are looking at murder.

David Wolf, now acting interim sheriff, is finding this second time around running the show less desirable than the last, so when a spot opens up in the investigation he wastes no time jumping into the action.

The case pulls Wolf and his team to the outlying town of Dredge, Colorado, and to an unknown satellite deputy named Piper Cain. As the case heats up, Cain manages to crack her own way into the case, and just maybe into Wolf’s life.

But danger lurks beneath the surface in these far outreaches of the county, and Wolf will learn those responsible for the death are willing to go all the way to keep their secret buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eight Perfect Murders: A Novel (Malcolm Kershaw Book 1)*



  






*A Kirkus Best Fiction Book of the year

“Swanson rips us from one startling plot twist to the next… A true tour de force.” —Lisa Gardner

"Fiendish good fun." —Anthony Horowitz

From the hugely talented author of Before She Knew Him comes a chilling tale of psychological suspense and an homage to the thriller genre tailor-made for fans: the story of a bookseller who finds himself at the center of an FBI investigation because a very clever killer has started using his list of fiction’s most ingenious murders.*

Years ago, bookseller and mystery aficionado Malcolm Kershaw compiled a list of the genre’s most unsolvable murders, those that are almost impossible to crack—which he titled “Eight Perfect Murders”—chosen from among the best of the best including Agatha Christie’s_ A. B. C. Murders_, Patricia Highsmith’s _Strangers on a Train_, Ira Levin’s _Deathtrap_, A. A. Milne's _The Red House Mystery_, Anthony Berkeley Cox's _Malice Aforethought_, James M. Cain's _Double Indemnity_, John D. MacDonald's _The Drowner_, and Donna Tartt's _The Secret History_.

But no one is more surprised than Mal, now the owner of the Old Devils Bookstore in Boston, when an FBI agent comes knocking on his door one snowy day in February. She’s looking for information about a series of unsolved murders that look eerily similar to the killings on Mal’s old list. And the FBI agent isn’t the only one interested in this bookseller who spends almost every night at home reading. The killer is out there, watching his every move—a diabolical threat who knows way too much about Mal’s personal history, especially the secrets he’s never told anyone, even his recently deceased wife.

To protect himself, Mal begins looking into possible suspects . . . and sees a killer in everyone around him. But Mal doesn’t count on the investigation leaving a trail of death in its wake. Suddenly, a series of shocking twists leaves more victims dead—and the noose around Mal’s neck grows so tight he might never escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Almost Home: A Novel *



  






*New York Times Bestselling Author of *_*The Diplomat’s Wife*_

*A breathtakingly poignant novel of suspense about a woman who must face a past she’d rather forget in order to uncover a dangerous legacy that threatens her future.*

Ten years ago, U.S. State Department intelligence officer Jordan Weiss’s idyllic experience as a graduate student at Cambridge was shattered when her boyfriend Jared drowned in the River Cam. She swore she’d never go back—until a terminally ill friend asks her to return. Jordan attempts to settle into her new life, taking on an urgent mission beside rakish agent Sebastian Hodges. Just when she thinks there’s hope for a fresh start, a former college classmate tells her that Jared’s death was not an accident—he was murdered.

Jordan quickly learns that Jared’s research into World War II had uncovered a shameful secret, but powerful forces with everything to lose will stop at nothing to keep the past buried. Soon, Jordan finds herself in grave peril as she struggles to find the answers that lie treacherously close to home, the truth that threatens to change her life forever, and the love that makes it all worth fighting for. Fast-paced and impossible to put down, _Almost Home _establishes Pam Jenoff as one of the best new writers in the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eighth Commandment (The Commandment Series Book 3)*



  






*“Thou shalt not steal is indeed the moral in this light-as-a-bubble comic caper” by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author (People).*

Appraising rare coins for Grandby & Sons, a venerable Madison Avenue auction house, is a dream come true for Mary Lou Bateson. She even gets a chance to inspect the Havistock Collection of priceless coins, which includes the Demaretion, a rare, ancient Greek silver piece. But when the Demaretion disappears just after her assessment, the young numismatist becomes the number-one suspect. Placed on indefinite leave, Bateson enlists the help of a New York Police Department cop and an insurance detective to go behind the closed doors of one of New York’s most powerful and untouchable families. The Havistocks are keeping some dangerous secrets, including a kleptomaniac daughter, a sex-addicted daughter-in-law, and a sleazy nest of adultery, pornography, and damning secrets someone is willing to kill to keep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Abandon*



  






On Christmas Day in 1893, every man, woman, and child in a remote gold-mining town disappeared, belongings forsaken, meals left to freeze in vacant cabins—and not a single bone was ever found.

One hundred sixteen years later, two backcountry guides are hired by a history professor and his journalist daughter to lead them to the abandoned mining town so they can learn what happened. Recently, a similar party had also attempted to explore the town and was never heard from again. Now the area is believed to be haunted. This crew is about to discover, twenty miles from civilization with a blizzard bearing down, that they are not alone, and the past is very much alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood and Roses (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 3)*



  






Beatrix Rose has worked her way through her Kill List. Four are dead and just two remain. Her enemies know she’s coming. The hunter becomes the hunted.

In a thrilling conclusion to the breakneck trilogy, Beatrix and her daughter must fight them in North Africa, New York, and finally the swamps of North Carolina. It’s a lightning-paced roller-coaster of action that pits a deadly assassin against the might of the most powerful private army on the planet.

It’s long odds for Beatrix. And that’s just how she likes it.

*Revised edition: This edition of Blood and Roses includes editorial revisions.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blue Moon: A Jack Reacher Novel 24*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jack Reacher comes to the aid of an elderly couple . . . and confronts his most dangerous opponents yet.

“Jack Reacher is today’s James Bond, a thriller hero we can’t get enough of.”—Ken Follett*

“This is a random universe,” Reacher says. “Once in a blue moon things turn out just right.”

This isn’t one of those times.

Reacher is on a Greyhound bus, minding his own business, with no particular place to go, and all the time in the world to get there. Then he steps off the bus to help an old man who is obviously just a victim waiting to happen. But you know what they say about good deeds. Now Reacher wants to make it right.

An elderly couple have made a few well-meaning mistakes, and now they owe big money to some very bad people. One brazen move leads to another, and suddenly Reacher finds himself a wanted man in the middle of a brutal turf war between rival Ukrainian and Albanian gangs.

Reacher has to stay one step ahead of the loan sharks, the thugs, and the assassins. He teams up with a fed-up waitress who knows a little more than she’s letting on, and sets out to take down the powerful and make the greedy pay. It’s a long shot. The odds are against him. But Reacher believes in a certain kind of justice . . . the kind that comes along once in a blue moon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Revenant: A Novel of Revenge*



  






*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE
#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A thrilling tale of betrayal and revenge set against the nineteenth-century American frontier, the astonishing story of real-life trapper and frontiersman Hugh Glass*

The year is 1823, and the trappers of the Rocky Mountain Fur Company live a brutal frontier life. Hugh Glass is among the company’s finest men, an experienced frontiersman and an expert tracker. But when a scouting mission puts him face-to-face with a grizzly bear, he is viciously mauled and not expected to survive. Two company men are dispatched to stay behind and tend to Glass before he dies. When the men abandon him instead, Glass is driven to survive by one desire: revenge. With shocking grit and determination, Glass sets out, crawling at first, across hundreds of miles of uncharted American frontier. Based on a true story, _The Revenant _is a remarkable tale of obsession, the human will stretched to its limits, and the lengths that one man will go to for retribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hunt (Acid Vanilla Series Book 3)*



  






*Caught in a deadly game with fatal stakes, a cynical ex-assassin’s survival depends on deciphering who she can trust...if anyone.*

Acid Vanilla is a survivor. She’s had to be. In the last year alone she’s been shot at, blown up, and left for dead by the same people who trained her. Now, she'll need her honed instincts more than ever...

Waking up in an airplane over the Indian ocean, she is forced to parachute down to the mysterious island below. Within that lush landscape something truly sinister awaits. A booming voice announces the start of ‘the hunt’ and the scramble to survive begins. It quickly becomes evident that she, as well as others trapped on the island, are the prey. Each of them are there for a specific reason, all slated to die at the hands of the twisted trophy hunters who have paid huge sums of money for the thrill of the slaughter.

Unarmed and on the run, Acid and the remaining targets must work together if they want to make it out of the dense jungle alive. Can they turn the tables on their would-be executioners? Or will Acid’s death be a hunter’s treasured prize?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Slavery's Constitution: From Revolution to Ratification *



  






Taking on decades of received wisdom, David Waldstreicher has written the first book to recognize slavery's place at the heart of the U.S. Constitution. Famously, the Constitution never mentions slavery. And yet, of its eighty-four clauses, six were directly concerned with slaves and the interests of their owners. Five other clauses had implications for slavery that were considered and debated by the delegates to the 1787 Constitutional Convention and the citizens of the states during ratification. This "peculiar institution" was not a moral blind spot for America's otherwise enlightened framers, nor was it the expression of a mere economic interest. Slavery was as important to the making of the Constitution as the Constitution was to the survival of slavery.

By tracing slavery from before the revolution, through the Constitution's framing, and into the public debate that followed, Waldstreicher rigorously shows that slavery was not only actively discussed behind the closed and locked doors of the Constitutional Convention, but that it was also deftly woven into the Constitution itself. For one thing, slavery was central to the American economy, and since the document set the stage for a national economy, the Constitution could not avoid having implications for slavery. Even more, since the government defined sovereignty over individuals, as well as property in them, discussion of sovereignty led directly to debate over slavery's place in the new republic.

Finding meaning in silences that have long been ignored, _Slavery's Constitution_ is a vital and sorely needed contribution to the conversation about the origins, impact, and meaning of our nation's founding document.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fire and Brimstone: The North Butte Mining Disaster of 1917 *



  






*The author of the #1 New York Times bestseller, The Revenant -- basis for the award-winning motion picture starring Leonardo DiCaprio -- tells the remarkable story of the worst hard-rock mining disaster in American history.*

A half-hour before midnight on June 8, 1917, a fire broke out in the North Butte Mining Company's Granite Mountain shaft. Sparked more than two thousand feet below ground, the fire spewed flames, smoke, and poisonous gas through a labyrinth of underground tunnels. Within an hour, more than four hundred men would be locked in a battle to survive. Within three days, one hundred and sixty-four of them would be dead.

_Fire and Brimstone_ recounts the remarkable stories of both the men below ground and their families above, focusing on two groups of miners who made the incredible decision to entomb themselves to escape the gas. While the disaster is compelling in its own right, _Fire and Brimstone_ also tells a far broader story striking in its contemporary relevance. Butte, Montana, on the eve of the North Butte disaster, was a volatile jumble of antiwar protest, an abusive corporate master, seething labor unrest, divisive ethnic tension, and radicalism both left and right. It was a powder keg lacking only a spark, and the mine fire would ignite strikes, murder, ethnic and political witch hunts, occupation by federal troops, and ultimately a battle over presidential power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Enemy at the Gates: The Battle for Stalingrad *



  






*A New York Times bestseller that brings to life one of the bloodiest battles of World War II—and the beginning of the end of the Third Reich.*

On August 5, 1942, giant pillars of dust rose over the Russian steppe, marking the advance of the 6th Army, an elite German combat unit dispatched by Hitler to capture the industrial city of Stalingrad and press on to the oil fields of Azerbaijan. The Germans were supremely confident; in three years, they had not suffered a single defeat.The Luftwaffe had already bombed the city into ruins. German soldiers hoped to complete their mission and be home in time for Christmas.

The siege of Stalingrad lasted five months, one week, and three days. Nearly two million men and women died, and the 6th Army was completely destroyed. Considered by many historians to be the turning point of World War II in Europe, the Soviet Army’s victory foreshadowed Hitler’s downfall and the rise of a communist superpower.

Bestselling author William Craig spent five years researching this epic clash of military titans, traveling to three continents in order to review documents and interview hundreds of survivors. _Enemy at the Gates _is the enthralling result: the definitive account of one of the most important battles in world history. It became a _New York Times_ bestseller and was also the inspiration for the 2001 film of the same name, starring Joseph Fiennes and Jude Law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Disarming Hitlers V Weapons: Bomb Disposal, the V1 and V2 rockets*



  






*An account of the “brave men of the bomb disposal units who died disarming the weapons that Hitler hoped would save the Nazis from defeat” (Dover Express/Folkestone Herald).*

In 1944 the V-1s and V-2s, Hitler’s “vengeance” weapons, were regarded by the Allied leaders in London as the single greatest threat they had faced. It was feared that these flying bombs and rockets might turn the tide of war once again in Germany’s favor. Yet, little more than half of these missiles hit their targets, some failing to explode. Their wreckage lay across the southern half of England or in Europe, with contents liable to sudden and deadly ignition.

It was the job of specialist Bomb Disposal teams to render the V-weapons safe and uncover their secrets. This is their story.

In this unique book Chris Ransted has investigated the work of these unsung heroes who risked their lives every time they were called into action and, in the course of his research he has located the sites of many of the unexploded V-weapons, revealed here for the first time. Ransted also details the methods used by the Bomb Disposal men and the equipment they used. The book is richly illustrated with 266 photographs and diagrams, many of which have never previously been published.

In completing this, the most comprehensive study of its kind, the author describes the deeds of those gallant Bomb Disposal men that were awarded one of the highest honors which could have been bestowed upon them by their country—the George Medal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eyre Affair: A Thursday Next Novel*



  






*Meet Thursday Next, literary detective without equal, fear or boyfriend

Jasper Fforde’s beloved New York Times bestselling novel introduces literary detective Thursday Next and her alternate reality of literature-obsessed England—from the author of The Constant Rabbit*

Fans of Douglas Adams and P. G. Wodehouse will love visiting Jasper Fforde's Great Britain, circa 1985, when time travel is routine, cloning is a reality (dodos are the resurrected pet of choice), and literature is taken very, very seriously: it’s a bibliophile’s dream. England is a virtual police state where an aunt can get lost (literally) in a Wordsworth poem and forging Byronic verse is a punishable offense. All this is business as usual for Thursday Next, renowned Special Operative in literary detection. But when someone begins kidnapping characters from works of literature and plucks Jane Eyre from the pages of Brontë's novel, Thursday is faced with the challenge of her career. Fforde's ingenious fantasy—enhanced by a Web site that re-creates the world of the novel—unites intrigue with English literature in a delightfully witty mix.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Song of Synth*



  






*Williams Burroughs meets Philip K. Dick in this dystopian drug-fueled novel set in the not-so-distant future.*

Synth is a drug able to induce hallucinations indistinguishable from reality. But it’s brand new, highly addictive, and more than likely dangerous. Even the dealers peddling the pills don’t know what long term effects the drug will have on its users. For Markus Olsen, Synth offers an easy escape to his crumbling life. Markus, an ex-hacker, has been caught red-handed, and while his friends were sent to jail for thirty years, Markus decided to cooperate, agreeing to lend his services and particular criminal expertise to Viborg City’s secret service, aiding the oppressive state power he’d been fighting to break in exchange for his relative freedom.

But Markus’ past as an anarchist comes back to haunt him, in the form of a credit card with no account but an seemingly unlimited balance as well as the discovery of a mysterious novel in which he is a main character. How much of his reality is being produced by Synth? How disconnected from real life has Markus become? Forced to face his past and the decisions he’s made, Markus must decide to choose between the artificial comfort of his constructed life and the harsh reality of treason and the struggle for freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Defenders: A Military Space Opera (Ascension Gate Book 3)*



  






*With new alliances and powers beyond comprehension, our team seems unstoppable.*


That is, until they uncover the reason so much of our past has been buried.

Shrina went from FBI to kickass demi-dragon, but a new power is rising and it's up to her to stop it. In space, Espinoza and his team have a new world to explore, while Trent has brought the intergalactic war to new levels.

*Will Shrina be able to stand against the risen dragon? How do the Goldies and their hosts play into the ultimate war for the universe's fate? Will Trent be able to rally an alien army to stand against the Exiles?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Exiles: A Military Space Opera (Ascension Gate Book 4)*



  






*The Exiles time has come. They will reopen the portals, bringing a new era of chaos to the universe.*


Not if our team of heroes can stop them. Shrina with her dragon powers, Trent with his light, and Espinoza with his bloodbag companions. As their paths bring them together, it's up to them to keep the rest of the universe from becoming enslaved by the Exiles.

*Our Marines might have found new friends in strange places, but can they be trusted? Will rebel factions win in their refusal to accept help from Earth?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Empires: A Military Space Opera (Ascension Gate Book 5)*



  






*The final book in the complete Ascension Gate series.*

An ancient evil was dispelled, and guardians appointed to see it kept at bay. The universe was safe… for the time being. This evil has now awakened, and it is without a doubt the return of Apophis.

A Marine excitedly joins the elite teams out in space, but soon learns he’s bitten off more than he can chew. Even more so when he goes off to battle the enemy and finds himself and another young sergeant behind enemy lines.

We’re all doomed if Earth command and those out on the front lines can’t find a way to stop the enemy before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Boston Scream Murder (A Deputy Donut Mystery Book 4)*



  






*Halloween in the small town of Fallingbrook, Wisconsin, is the perfect season for Deputy Donut owner Emily Westhill to unmask a killer.
*
October 31 is just around the corner and Emily Westhill’s Boston cream donuts, carved with a scream, have made an indelible impression on local eccentric Rich Royalson. So much so that he’s ordered three dozen, with no screaming faces and twice the fudge frosting, for his seventieth birthday—a special event in more ways than one. It’s to be held on fog-shrouded Lake Fleekom where, twenty years ago, his wife mysteriously drowned.

But the next day, when Emily arrives with her Boston cream donuts, she stumbles upon Rich’s corpse. The poor guy wanted a unique birthday bash—just not one to the side of his skull. With a guest list of possible perpetrators left at the scene, Emily soon discovers that the Royalson closet is rattling with skeletons. As the fog thickens, motives mount, and the tricks outnumber the treats, Emily fears that Rich may not be the last one in Fallingbrook to go out screaming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Surfeit of Lampreys (Roderick Alleyn Book 10) *



  






*A suspicious inheritance comes to the rescue of a cash-strapped aristocratic family: “Entertaining and devious . . . Plenty of red herrings.” —Kirkus Reviews*

The upper-crust Lamprey family exemplifies charm, wit, and a chronic lack of funds. Their only source of hope is the wealthy but unpleasant Lord Wutherwood, and the Lampreys may perhaps be forgiven for doing a little jig when his Lordship is killed and the resulting inheritance saves their bacon. Inspector Roderick Alleyn wouldn’t dream of judging the Lampreys’ joy. But he would like to figure out whether they murdered their benefactor . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nickel City Blues: A Mystery (Gideon Rimes Book 1) *



  






*Sex. High-stakes corruption. Murder.*

Private investigator Gideon Rimes, an Iraq War vet and a retired Army CID detective, thought he’d left behind the danger of the battlefield. He serves subpoenas, finds witnesses, and provides background checks for better pay and little use of his trusty Glock.

But then he’s hired to protect sultry, young blues singer Indigo Waters from her stalker ex-boyfriend—a hotheaded cop and the mayor's bodyguard. After a very public altercation, the ex-boyfriend’s body is found bludgeoned in a city park and Rimes wakes up as the prime suspect and tagged cop killer.

Determined to prove his innocence, he begins his own hunt to expose the truth. What he uncovers is a vast plot involving city leaders, a sinister drug lord, corrupt cops, and a dark family secret that someone will do anything to keep hidden, regardless of who they have to kill.

Rimes must tap into his former training and survival instincts. It’s personal now, and the one thing you don’t do is threaten those he loves. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Whiteout (Dark Iceland Book 5) *



  






Two days before Christmas, a young woman is found dead beneath the cliffs of the deserted village of KÁlfshamarvÍk.

Did she jump, or did something more sinister take place beneath the lighthouse and the abandoned old house on the remote rocky outcrop?

With winter closing in and the snow falling relentlessly, Ari ThÓr Arason discovers that the victim's mother and young sister also lost their lives in this same spot, twenty-five years earlier.

As the dark history and its secrets of the village are unveiled, and the death toll begins to rise, the Siglufjordur detectives must race against the clock to find the killer, before another tragedy takes place.

*Dark, chilling and complex, Whiteout is a haunting, atmospheric and stunningly plotted thriller from one of Iceland's bestselling crime writers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eeny Meeny (DI Helen Grace Thriller Book 1)*



  






*The “dark, twisted, thought-provoking”* international bestseller—first in the series featuring Detective Helen Grace.*

Two people are abducted, imprisoned, and left with a gun. As hunger and thirst set in, only one walks away alive.

It’s a game more twisted than any Detective Helen Grace has ever seen. If she hadn’t spoken with the shattered survivors herself, she almost wouldn’t believe them.

Helen is familiar with the dark sides of human nature, including her own, but this case—with its seemingly random victims—has her baffled. But as more people go missing, nothing will be more terrifying than when it all starts making sense....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tale Teller: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 23) *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Legendary Navajo policeman Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn takes center stage in this riveting atmospheric mystery from New York Times bestselling author Anne Hillerman that combines crime, superstition, and tradition and brings the desert Southwest vividly alive.*

Joe Leaphorn may have retired from the Tribal Police, but he finds himself knee-deep in a perplexing case involving a priceless artifact—a reminder of a dark time in Navajo history. Joe’s been hired to find a missing _biil,_ a traditional dress that had been donated to the Navajo Nation. His investigation takes a sinister turn when the leading suspect dies under mysterious circumstances and Leaphorn himself receives anonymous warnings to beware—witchcraft is afoot.

While the veteran detective is busy working to untangle his strange case, his former colleague Jim Chee and Officer Bernie Manuelito are collecting evidence they hope will lead to a cunning criminal behind a rash of burglaries. Their case takes a complicated turn when Bernie finds a body near a popular running trail. The situation grows more complicated when the death is ruled a homicide, and the Tribal cops are thrust into a turf battle because the murder involves the FBI.

As Leaphorn, Chee, and Bernie draw closer to solving these crimes, their parallel investigations begin to merge . . . and offer an unexpected opportunity that opens a new chapter in Bernie’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Cold Blood (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 1)*



  






In the vein of Jason Bourne and Jack Reacher, action-packed _In Cold Blood_ introduces readers to Beatrix Rose, an exciting new hero with a deadly vendetta.

As the most dangerous assassin in a government kill squad, Beatrix Rose isn’t the kind of person you want to upset. Ambushed and betrayed by her team, she’s driven underground and plans revenge.

Years later, she emerges from the Hong Kong underworld with payback on her mind and a list of six people who must pay for what they did to her. With their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ingrid Skyberg Thrillers: Books 1 - 3 *



  






*A gripping crime thriller series with over 500 5-star reviews.*

At the London embassy, FBI agent Ingrid Skyberg fights to protect American citizens who become victims of crime. In this compelling three-book set, Ingrid hunts for terrifying killers, AWOL military officers and her mysterious predecessor while also battling demons from her past.

Up-all-night thrillers that are perfect for fans of gripping crime, unpredictable twists, pulse-pounding action and unputdownable heroines.


*BOOK 1 – FRESH DOUBT

How can you be sure when someone is lying?*

An American student at an elite London college is in police custody, suspected of murdering her roommate. Convinced something sinister is happening on campus, Ingrid enters a world of deadly mind games to hunt for the real killer, in defiance of both her new boss and the Metropolitan Police. Isolated and out on a limb, Ingrid is driven by events from her past to keep digging, but the deeper she gets, the more elaborate the lies become. When she uncovers a sinister experiment within the college’s psychology department, Ingrid is in far more danger than she realizes.


*BOOK 2 – KILL PLAN

A serial killer has a plan...and Ingrid is part of it.*

A banker is found dead at his desk in the City of London. Then a heavily tattooed body washes up in the Thames. Now someone is after Ingrid. At first these crimes seem unrelated, but they are all the work of an audacious serial killer working on both sides of the Atlantic.

With no help from her colleagues, Ingrid is running out of time to unmask the killer before he strikes again. But to do that, she’s first got to stay alive.


*BOOK 3 – DEEP HURT

He killed his daughter. Now he's taken his son.*

Ingrid receives orders from the Pentagon to track down a pilot who has gone AWOL from a US Air Force base in rural Suffolk. Accused of murdering his baby daughter, he’s now abducted his eight-year-old son and gone on the run.

Ingrid must act fast to stop the pilot doing something no one will forgive him for, but a terrifying turn of events lands Ingrid in the greatest danger, just as haunting memories from the past threaten to engulf her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Milestone Protocol: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 20)*



  






Since the dawn of civilization, a hidden hand has gripped mankind.
Operating in darkness with limitless wealth and power, this ancient Shadow Caste has controlled every major event in human history—mass migrations, revolutions, plagues, even two world wars.
But now these ancient “caretakers” want to change the global experiment. Civilization is too successful, they believe, and our overpopulation threatens the existence of all life on earth.
Their solution? To cull humanity’s ever-growing herd.
They’ve tried it before—slashing our numbers with wars and pandemics, even propping up murderous dictators to gauge the results—but the new scale of death they desire far exceeds even their unlimited resources.
What this cult seeks is supernatural intervention. And they think they may have found it in a collection of ancient stones, hidden by time and faded from memory, that together can ignite a global cataclysm to kill billions in moments.
Luckily, former secret agent turned adventurer Sean Wyatt has no intention of letting this secret global cabal commit genocide. Armed to the teeth and racing across the world to stop this disaster, Wyatt and his crew will fight to the death so that, finally, humanity can live free.
From the first chapter, USA Today best-selling author Ernest Dempsey grabs you and never lets go. This latest novel in the fan-favorite Sean Wyatt series will keep you guessing until the end and leave you wondering: Is this just fiction? Or could we actually face a similar dark future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*War and Peace and War: The Rise and Fall of Empires *



  






*In War and Peace and War, Peter Turchin uses his expertise in evolutionary biology to offer a bold new theory about the course of world history. 
*
Turchin argues that the key to the formation of an empire is a society’s capacity for collective action. He demonstrates that high levels of cooperation are found where people have to band together to fight off a common enemy, and that this kind of cooperation led to the formation of the Roman and Russian empires, and the United States. But as empires grow, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer, conflict replaces cooperation, and dissolution inevitably follows. Eloquently argued and rich with historical examples, _War and Peace and War_ offers a bold new theory about the course of world history with implications for nations today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cox's Navy: Salvaging the German High Seas Fleet at Scapa Flow, 1924–1931 *



  






*A deep dive into the biggest salvage operation in history: the recovery of German warships—the Allies’ spoils of World War I—from Scottish waters.*

On Midsummer’s Day 1919 the interned German Grand Fleet was scuttled by their crews at Scapa Flow in the Orkney Islands despite a Royal Navy guard force. Greatly embarrassed, the Admiralty nevertheless confidently stated that none of the ships would ever be recovered. Had it not been for the drive and ingenuity of one man there is indeed every possibility that they would still be resting on the sea bottom today.

_Cox’s Navy_ tells the incredible true story of Ernest Cox, a Wolverhampton-born scrap merchant, who despite having no previous experience, led the biggest salvage operation in history to recover the ships. The 28,000-ton _Hindenberg_ was the largest ship ever salvaged. Not knowing the boundaries enabled Cox to apply solid common sense and brilliant improvisation, changing forever marine salvage practice during peace and war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Neither Snow Nor Rain: A History of the United States Postal Service*



  






*“[The] book makes you care what happens to its main protagonist, the U.S. Postal Service itself. And, as such, it leaves you at the end in suspense.” —USA Today*

Founded by Benjamin Franklin, the United States Postal Service was the information network that bound far-flung Americans together, and yet, it is slowly vanishing. Critics say it is slow and archaic. Mail volume is down. The workforce is shrinking. Post offices are closing.

In _Neither Snow Nor Rain_, journalist Devin Leonard tackles the fascinating, centuries-long history of the USPS, from the first letter carriers through Franklin’s days, when postmasters worked out of their homes and post roads cut new paths through the wilderness. Under Andrew Jackson, the post office was molded into a vast patronage machine, and by the 1870s, over seventy percent of federal employees were postal workers. As the country boomed, USPS aggressively developed new technology, from mobile post offices on railroads and airmail service to mechanical sorting machines and optical character readers.

_Neither Snow Nor Rain _is a rich, multifaceted history, full of remarkable characters, from the stamp-collecting FDR, to the revolutionaries who challenged USPS’s monopoly on mail, to the renegade union members who brought the system—and the country—to a halt in the 1970s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Big Roads: The Untold Story of the Engineers, Visionaries, and Trailblazers Who Created the American Superhighways*



  






*Discover the twists and turns of one of America’s great infrastructure projects with this “engrossing history of the creation of the U.S. interstate system” (Los Angeles Times).*

It’s become a part of the landscape that we take for granted, the site of rumbling eighteen-wheelers and roadside rest stops, a familiar route for commuters and vacationing families. But during the twentieth century, the interstate highway system dramatically changed the face of our nation. These interconnected roads—over 47,000 miles of them—are man-made wonders, economic pipelines, agents of sprawl, uniquely American symbols of escape and freedom, and an unrivaled public works accomplishment.

Though officially named after President Dwight D. Eisenhower, this network of roadways has origins that reach all the way back to the World War I era, and _The Big Roads_—“the first thorough history of the expressway system” (_The Washington Post_)_—_tells the full story of how they came to be. From the speed demon who inspired a primitive web of dirt auto trails to the largely forgotten technocrats who planned the system years before Ike reached the White House to the city dwellers who resisted the concrete juggernaut when it bore down on their neighborhoods, this book reveals both the massive scale of this government engineering project, and the individual lives that have been transformed by it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Monitors of the Royal Navy: How the Fleet Brought the Great Guns to Bear*



  






Monitor warships mounted the biggest guns ever deployed by the Royal Navy, and played an undeniably important part in Allied efforts during World War One and Two. They were built as cheap "disposable" ships made out of redundant bits and pieces which the Admiralty happened to have available which could bring heavy artillery to bear on enemy coasts with pin point accuracy and on at least one occasion a force of only three monitors had a profound effect on the strategic situation in WW I. Being classed as disposable they were often exposed to risks far more recklessly than more expensive battle ships or heavy cruisers. So impressive was their performance in WW I that two were retained in service into WW II and did such good work during the North African campaign that two new ones were built and they fought in the Mediterranean, in the Normandy landings and in the advance of the Allied armies into occupied Europe. They astonished allies and enemies alike with the devastating effect of their accurate fire reaching targets 10 miles or more inland.The book deals with the origins of Monitors and how they evolved from the bomb ketches of the 18th century. It looks at how the various classes of monitor were designed and built and explores their careers in both World Wars, including the particular impact they had on the various campaigns in which they fought. It attempts to assess their effectiveness as compared to some other classes of ship, and is sure to appeal to a wide range of related enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hunters and the Hunted: The Elimination of German Surface Warships around the World 1914-15*



  






"At the start of World War One the Imperial German Navy had a large number of surface warships deployed around the world. These posed a considerable threat to British mercantile interests, particularly the import of food and fuel supplies. Their elimination was a matter of urgency. This book covers the major actions and includes the following: The escape of the Goeben and Breslau to Turkey, where they became units of the Turkish Navy serving in the Black and Aegean Seas. The remarkable cruise of the Emden. Detached from the German East Asia Squadron she sank a Russian cruiser, a French destroyer, 21 merchant ships and destroyed cargo valued at 3 million. She was cornered and sunk by the Australian cruiser Sydney while raiding the Cocos Islands. The mystery of the Karlsruhe, destroyed by an internal explosion. The German East Asiatic Squadron, consisting of the armored cruisers Schanhorst and Gneisienau and several light cruisers made passage across the Pacific to the west coast of South America where they encountered and sank two British cruisers, the Monmouth and Good Hope. The Konigsberg operated from Germanys colony of Tanga. After sinking a British cruiser she hid in the upper reaches of the Rufiji River. After a lengthy naval and air campaign by British forces she was finally destroyed by the indirect fire from two RN Monitors. By the middle of 1915 the high seas had been mostly cleared of German surface warships, but two armed German ships dominated Lake Tanganyika. Two British armed motor boats were shipped to the West African coast from England and made their way by river and overland haulage to the lake, a 400 mile journey. The result was the destruction of the German lake boats and the invasion of Tanganyika by British forces. This operation became the inspiration for CS Foresters novel The African Queen and the film that followed. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The History of Dive Bombing: A Comprehensive History from 1911 Onward *



  






This is the incredible history of the dive bomber told from both official records and eyewitness accounts. It tears away the many myths and misrepresentations that surrounded this type of warplane and presents a truly original and detailed history, from the first true combat dive bombing by an RAF pilot in 1917 to the last stirring wartime actions. Interviews with the pilots who flew the combat missions in dive bombing aircraft of all the combatant nations give unique first-hand eyewitness viewpoints on many of the major actions and methods employed. From a detailed description of what it was like to fly the very first dive-bomber missions into Poland on 1st September, 1939; through equally enthralling accounts of British attacks on German warships during the Norwegian campaign; Stuka missions against the French and British forces in May and June, 1940, and on throughout the war. Some well known aircraft types include the Curtiss Helldiver, Aichi D3A1, Blackburn Skua and the infamous Junkers Ju 87 Stuka.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Very Special Intelligence: The Story of the Admiralty's Operational Intelligence Centre, 1939–1945*



  






Operational Intelligence Centre was the nerve centre of the British Admiralty in World War II, dedicated to collecting, analyzing and disseminating information from every possible source which could throw light on the intentions and movements of German naval and maritime forces. OIC labored tirelessly, despite early disappointments, to supply the Navy and RAF with the intelligence that would enable them to defeat Hitler and his admirals. Patrick Beesly, an insider drawing on considerable personal knowledge, reveals, in full, the compelling story of OIC. He throws light on dramatic episodes such as the hunt for the Bismarck; the tragedy of Convoy PQ17; the long war against the U-boats; and on many other significant events critical to the course of the war. Very Special Intelligence, here presented with a new Introduction which sets the work in context and takes account of new research, is the fascinating story of an organization which contributed so much to Allied success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Milk Cows: The U-Boat Tankers, 1941–1945*



  






*“A comprehensive look at the German submarine tanker program during World War II . . . engaging.” —The NYMAS Review *

During the Second World War the Germans developed a specially adapted U-boat oil tanker with two aims. First, by refueling the attack U-boat fleet their range of operations and duration of patrol could be significantly increased. Secondly, these underwater tankers were far more likely to avoid detection than surface support ships.

The submarine tankers, affectionately known as “Milk Cows,” were regarded by both the Germans and the Allies as the most important element of the U-boat fleet. Allied forces had orders to attack the tankers first whenever a choice was presented.

Until late 1942 the German Milk Cows operated with great success and few losses. But from 1943 onwards the German rendezvous ciphers were repeatedly broken by the Allies and losses mounted rapidly. The Milk Cows were highly vulnerable during the lengthy refueling procedure as they lay stationary on the surface, hatches open. By the end of the war virtually every tanker had been sunk with severe loss of life.

The story of this critical campaign has been thoroughly researched by the author and is told against the background of changing U-boat fortunes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Modern Cruiser: The Evolution of the Ships that Fought the Second World War *



  






*“An entertaining and informative review of the evolution of one of the most important classes of warship, from the technology of WWII into the missile age.” —Firetrench*

Cruisers probably vary more in their characteristics than any other warship type and have certainly been subject to the most convoluted development. There was always a basic tension between quantity and quality, between numbers and unit size, but at a more detailed level every one of the naval powers made different demands of their cruiser designers. This makes the story of cruiser evolution in the world’s major navies fascinating but complex.

This book sets out to provide a coherent history of the fortunes of this ship-type in the twentieth century, beginning with a brief summary of development before the First World War and an account of a few notable cruiser actions during that conflict that helped define what cruisers would look like in the post-war world. The core of the book is devoted to the impact of the naval disarmament treaty process, which concentrated to a great extent on attempting to define limits to the numbers and size of cruisers that could be built, in the process creating the “treaty cruiser” as a type that had never existed before and that existed solely because of the treaty process.

How the cruisers of the treaty era performed in the Second World War forms the final focus of this “interesting, well-written, and well-grounded” book, which concludes with a look at the fate of the cruiser-type since 1945 (_Warship International_). The result is probably the best single-volume account of the subject to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Catalina over Arctic Oceans: Anti-Submarine and Rescue Flying in World War II *



  






John French first took up flying in 1937 with the University of London Air Squadron and in 1938 joined the Royal Air Force Volunteer Reserve. His early war years were spent instructing newly recruited RAF pilots on Airspeed Oxfords and Avro Ansons. When the end of this posting came through he was designated to 210 Squadron at Sullom Voe in the Shetlands to fly the Catalina flying boat. In November 1942 the squadron was ordered south to join 202 Squadron at Gibraltar.Here they flew sorties in support of the North African landings Operation Torch. These were lengthy flights out into the Atlantic approaches to Gibraltar or Eastwards into the Mediterranean. He flew fifteen sorties in this short period before returning to Pembroke Dock. He was then instructed to report to Felixstowe to collect Catalina IB FP 222 and to ferry it up to his new base Sullom Voe.From this northern base the flying boats flew thirty hour patrols out into the Northern Atlantic searching for enemy ships and U-boats. On 8 September he was ordered to execute an extended search of the Norwegian coast where it was thought that the Tirpitz and Scharnhorst were seeking shelter. Having unsuccessfully searched the entire coastline at low-level they finally touched down on the Kola Inlet after a flight of over twenty-two hours.As February 1944 came towards its end he was detailed to cover a Russian convoy, JW57, far up to the north of the Arctic Circle. Shortly before his ETA with the convoy they got a radar return. They dropped down below the cloud to find a rough angry sea and spotted the wake of a ship. However this was not a ship but a surfaced U-boat. As they flew into attack they met a hail of 37mm and machine-gun fire John dropped to attack level and came in from the stern dropping two depth charges. Thus came the demise of U-601.On 18 July 1944 a Liberator of 86 Squadron was seton fire during an attack on a U-boat and was forced toditch some 100 miles west of the Loften Islands. Eightmembers of the crew took to their dinghies. A Catalinawas despatched on a search and rescue mission thefollowing day but failed to find the victims. However on20 July they were resighted. A volunteer crew washastily formed and took off at 0130 on the 21st. Someexcellent navigation brought the survivors into view atETA. John decided to attempt a sea landing to effect therescue. He came in low, into wind and across the swellat 65 knots. His crew soon had the stranded airmanaboard, somewhat bedraggled after their sixty-two hourordeal. They landed back at Sullom at 1410.After the war John stayed in the RAF and spent much ofhis time behind the Iron Curtain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beaufighter Boys: True Tales from Those Who Flew Bristol's Mighty Twin *



  






*The author of Shot Down in the Drink shares photos and anecdotes detailing the history of the World War II fighter plane and its crews across the globe.*

Researched many years ago by Graham Patrick for a project that did not come to fruition, Beaufighter air and ground crew gave freely of their stories, which ranged from complete memoirs to brief anecdotes. And there were a plethora of original photographs for him to choose from. He has built on these tales to trace the roles of Beaufighter squadrons spread across all the theatres of World War II operations. From home bases, through northwest Europe, North Africa, Malta and the Mediterranean, to the Far East and southwest Pacific, the Beaufighter served far and wide, as did the crews of the RAF, RAAF, SAAF, and New Zealand and Canadian squadrons. All are covered in this quite unique book to be savored by all those interested in the war in the air from 1939–1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Singapore's Dunkirk: The Aftermath of the Fall*



  






When Singapore fell so ignominiously to the Japanese in February 1942, many tens of thousands of men, women and children were left to their own devices. To stay in Singapore meant certain captivity. This book tells of some of the remarkable and shocking experiences that lay in store for those who decided to escape by whatever means. A shocking and inspiring book that embraces great courage and endurance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deep Sea Hunters: RAF Coastal Command and the War Against the U-Boats and the German Navy 1939–1945 *



  






This enthralling new release from Martin Bowman details all the varied and dynamic operations at sea carried out by RAF Coastal Command against the U-boats and the German Navy during the Second World War. Beginning with the disastrous Norwegian Campaign, it takes in the numerous attacks on the bustling German submarine base at Lorient, the attack on Brest, as well as many other pivotal and memorable events to enliven the history of the sea-lanes during the Second World War. Battles with the U-boats are brought to the fore, with details and experiences not only of the RAF pilots of Catalinas, Whitleys, Hudsons and Sunderlands, but also those of the targeted U-boat crews. In scenes reminiscent of 'Das Boot' German (and Italian) U-boat crews tell of their fears and experiences while under depth-charge attack and fire from above by Liberators, Fortresses, Halifaxes, Sunderlands and Mosquitoes. The 'big-game sport' of 'hunting U-boats', as it was termed, is relayed in full and gripping detail, with first-hand accounts from U-boat attackers punctuating Bowman's dramatic prose and resting alongside those of the German submariners. This two-sided history is sure to appeal to all enthusiasts interested in gaining a balanced insight into Second World War naval history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Escape from Stalag Luft III: The True Story of My Successful Great Escape: The Memoir of Bob Vanderstok*



  






*A memoir of the most decorated pilot in Dutch history and one of the World War II POWs who fled Nazi Germany what is known as “The Great Escape.”*

On the night of 24 March 1944, Bram Vanderstok was the eighteenth of 76 men who crawled out of Stalag Luft III in Zagan, Poland. The 1963 film _The Great Escape_ was largely based on this autobiography but—with Vanderstok's agreement—filmmakers chose to turn his story into an Australian character named Sedgwick, played by James Coburn.

His memoir sets down his wartime adventures before being incarcerated in Stalag Luft III and then describes various escape attempts which culminated with the famous March breakout. After escaping, Vanderstok roamed Europe for weeks before making it back to England. Two months after escaping, he returned to the British no. 91 Squadron. In the following months he flew almost every day to France, escorting bombers and knocking down V1 rockets.

In August 1944, he finally returned to his home. He learned that his two brothers had been killed in concentration camps after being arrested for resistance work. His father had been tortured and blinded by the Gestapo during interrogation. He had never betrayed his son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Naval Aviation in the Korean War: Aircraft, Ships and Men*



  






*A history of the conflict in Korea with an emphasis on the crucial role of aviation.*

This in-depth history covers the role of US aircraft carriers and aircraft in stopping the North Korean initial push to the south; their role in the famous Inchon Landing and Pusan Perimeter break out; naval operations during the Marines’ Chosin Reservoir march to the sea in December 1950; and the stabilization of the front lines after the Chinese entered the war during 1951. At this time, the emphasis for naval air operations was centered on interdiction behind the lines. The focus was on trying to stop road and rail traffic from resupplying the communist troops and allowing them to build up to a major offensive.

Also described is the entry of the F2H Banshee into carrier operations, which gave the US four major types of aircraft with which to wage the war. During 1952, most carrier air groups spent their time off the coast of North Korea while hitting targets up along the Yalu River, putting them well within the range of MiG-15s. Navy F9F Panthers were used as top cover, while the Corsairs and Skyraiders went after major targets such as the dam complexes upriver and marshaling yards north of Pyongyang. During 1953, naval air operations were stepped up in an effort to get the communists back to the truce talks. The number of MiG-15s had grown to a figure many times that of the UN for overhead protection; the deep missions were more dangerous than ever; and the Chinese brought in state-of-the-art antiaircraft automatic weapons. This comprehensive book brings you into the action as the stakes get higher and higher before the conflict eventually draws to a close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nimrod Boys: True Tales from the Operators of the RAF’s Cold War Trailblazer *



  






*Nimrod Boys* is a complementary book to *Nimrod Rise and Fall* from acclaimed author Tony Blackman. It is a collection of over twenty firsthand accounts of operating the Hawker Siddeley Nimrod – an aircraft which served at the forefront of the Cold War. As the first jet-powered maritime aircraft, it could reach critical points for rescues or for operational requirements in rapid time. Its outstanding navigation and electronics systems also allowed the Nimrod to be a first-class machine in antisubmarine warfare.

The book focuses on the Nimrod’s UK-based and worldwide operations. With detailed accounts of the Nimrod’s role during the Falklands Campaign and in later conflicts such as the First Gulf War to modern-day anti-drug smuggling operations in the Caribbean. There are also descriptions of the Nimrod’s achievements in the International Fincastle Competition – where RAF squadrons competed against counterparts from Australia, Canada and New Zealand.

With a variety of perspectives on Nimrod crew life, including from a female air electronic operator, readers will find dramatic, engaging and occasionally humorous stories. One flight test observer also reflects on the canceled Nimrod MR4 project. *Nimrod Boys* written by Tony Blackman with Joe Kennedy and with a foreword by AVM Andrew Roberts is more than worthy addition to the celebrated Boys series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cheating Death: Combat Rescues in Vietnam and Laos*



  






*A gripping account of the US Air Force pilots who risked their lives rescuing thousands of downed pilots during covert missions in the Vietnam War.*

The colorful characters and daring rescues of downed pilots engaged in the Secret War in North Vietnam and Laos are vividly captured by one who was there, in some of the most exciting stories ever written about aerial combat. Sandy Marrett and his squadron colleagues flew some of the most dangerous air missions of the war as on-scene commanders, in charge of rescuing the scores of US Navy and Air Force pilots shot down over North Vietnam and Laos.

*A Main Selection of the Military Book Club*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night Fighter: An Insider's Story of Special Ops from Korea to SEAL Team 6 *



  






*For readers of American Sniper, the stirring account of a life of service by the “father of the US Navy SEALs”*

One month after the Bay of Pigs fiasco, when President John F. Kennedy pressed Congress about America’s “urgent national needs,” he named expanding US special operations forces along with putting a man on the moon. Captain William Hamilton was the officer tasked with creating the finest unconventional warriors ever seen. Merging his own experience commanding Navy Underwater Demolition Teams with expertise from Army Special Forces and the CIA, and working with his subordinate, Roy Boehm, he cast the mold for sea-, air-, and land-dispatched night fighters capable of successfully completing any mission anywhere in the world. Initially, they were used as a counter to the potential devastation of nuclear war, and later for counterterrorism and hostage rescue. His vision led to the formation of the celebrated SEAL Team 6. In this stirring, action-filled book, Hamilton tells his story for the first time.

_Night Fighter_ is a trove of true adventure from the history of the late twentieth century, which Hamilton lived, from fighter pilot in the Korean War to operative for the CIA in Vietnam, Africa, Latin America, and Europe, from the Pentagon to Foggy Bottom, and from the Cuban Missile Crisis to the Reagan White House’s Star Wars. Like _American Sniper_, here is the record of a life devoted to patriotic service.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wilderness of Mirrors: Intrigue, Deception, and the Secrets that Destroyed Two of the Cold War's Most Important Agents*



  






At the dawn of the Cold War, the world’s most important intelligence agencies—the Soviet KGB, the American CIA, and the British MI6—appeared to have clear-cut roles and a sense of rising importance in their respective countries. But when Kim Philby, head of MI6’s Russian division and arguably the twenty-first century’s greatest spy, was revealed to be a Russian mole along with British government heavyweights Donald Maclean and Guy Burgess, everything in the Western intelligence world turned upside down.

Here is the true story of how the American James Bond—the colorful, foulmouthed, pistol-packing, alcoholic ex-FBI agent William “King” Harvey—put the finger on Philby; how James Jesus Angleton, the chain-smoking poet of Yale University and the CIA’s supposed “master spy” in charge of counterintelligence, began his descent into a paranoid wilderness of mirrors upon learning of family friend Kim Philby’s ultimate betrayal; and the devastating consequences of the loss of MI6 prestige and the CIA’s subsequent self-defeating witch hunts.

Every revelation, every stranger-than-fiction twist and turn is all the more intriguing as truths become lies and unlikely scenarios are revealed as reality. With impeccable sourcing and the use of thousands of pages of declassified research, David C. Martin’s _Wilderness of Mirrors_ is widely recognized as a masterpiece of intelligence literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*GOLAN: This is the Future of War (Future War) *



  






*Pre-order now to secure your low pre-order price! "If you've never read Holden, strap in and hold on for the ride of your life!" Readers' Favorite.*

GOLAN, This is the Future of War, asks a question few want to consider. What will happen if Iran acquires nuclear weapons in the next ten years? In true Future of War style, GOLAN explores the question through the eyes of front line participants on all sides, in a conflict set ten years into the future. Featuring military tech that is on the drawing boards today and characters you won’t easily forget, GOLAN throws the reader straight into the center of a nuclear storm and doesn’t ease up.

In Buq’ata in the Golan Heights, Amal Azaria, Robotics Engineer with the Israeli Defense Research Directorate has designed an assassination microdrone that memorizes the face of its target, little knowing her drone will be firing the first shot in a new global war.

In the air over Turkey, Gunnery Sergeant James Jensen of the 3rd Marines, 1st Battalion ‘Lava Dogs’ settles in for a short flight to Kuwait and some well earned liberty. Then learns the quadrotor carrying his squad is not headed for Kuwait at all.

150 miles southwest of the Russian Black Sea Fleet Base, Islamic Republic of Iran Captain Hossein Rostami - commander of Iran’s newest and most capable guided missile destroyer - watches as a delicate cargo is loaded aboard his ship. At sea. In the dead of night.

On Cyprus, court-martialed pilot, Karen ‘Bunny’ O’Hare, is visited in detention by a project lead from the US Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency, who offers to get her out of the jug, and back in a pilot’s seat … with a catch.

In Syria, Iranian Quds Force sniper, Abdolrasoul Delavari, takes on a mission to free hostages allegedly being used as 'human shields' by American troops in a UN buffer zone. But freeing them will require the longest shot of his life.

Under the waves of the Mediterranean, Captain Binyamin Ben-zvi brings his nuclear-armed Gal class submarine up to communications depth to report that after a long patrol via the Cape of Good Hope his submarine is in position. But in position for what?

In Washington, the newly appointed Director of Cyber Security, Tonya Duprés, connects all the dots that lead to a frightening conclusion. Iran and Syria, backed by Russia, are planning an All Domain Attack – cyber, space, air, land and sea – against Israel. But as a combined Russian-Iranian fleet sails out of the Aegean and into the Mediterranean, and Syrian troops mass on the ceasefire line outside the Golan Heights, can anyone stop it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Exploded View *



  






It’s 2050, and LAPD Detective Terri Pastuzka has drawn the short straw with her first assignment of the new decade. Someone has executed one of the city’s countless immigrants, and no one (besides the usual besieged advocacy groups) seems to much care. Even Terri herself is already looking ahead to her next case before an unexpected development reveals there’s far more to this corpse than meets the eye.

And a lot already meets the eye. In a city immersed in augmented reality, the LAPD have their own superior network of high-tech eyewear—PanOpts, the ultimate panopticon—allowing Terri instant access to files and suspects and literal insertion into the crime scene using security footage captured from every angle the day the murder occurred. What started as a single homicide turns into a string of unsolved murders that tie together in frightening ways, leading Terri down a rabbit hole through Los Angeles’s conflicting realities—augmented and virtual, fantastically rumored and harrowingly true—towards an impossible conclusion.

_Exploded View_ is the story of a city frozen in crisis, haunted by hardship and overwhelmed by refugees, where technology gives everyday citizens the power to digitally reshape news in real time, and where hard video evidence is impotent against the sheer, unrelenting power of belief. After all, when anyone can forge their own version of the truth, what use is any other reality?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Core Drift: A Coruscant Novel (The Coruscant Series)*



  






*"This cyber sci-fi thriller has a unique protagonist, vibrant world building, and thrilling twists." Publishers Weekly BookLife, Editor's Choice
"A hypnotic science fiction novel with strong characters and dark themes ... Core Drift is a slow burn of a story that builds its plot one mind-blowing brick at a time." Readers Favorite, 5 STARS.*
For fans of Altered Carbon, Blade Runner, Queen of Angels or Leviathan Wakes, Core Drift is a sci-fi noir suspense thriller that features murder and revolution on a world watched over by an enigmatic AI, The Core.

Fan Zhaofeng is a hybrid human-cybernetic citizen in the People's Republic of Coruscant colony. Five years ago, he was little more than a slave. Now he's a citizen. Three years ago, he was a soldier. Now he's a healer. Two years ago, he was a killer. Now he's a fully reformed member of society. Unfortunately, his past won't stay behind him, and his only ally may be the woman who is trying to put him away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Man with the Tick: A Funny Sci-fi Space Adventure (Interstellar Caveman Book 3)*



  






*Choosing between justice and ambition can be tougher than a...really tough thing.*

J. J. Tiffin had it all: an ordinary apartment, a mediocre reputation, and a mid-level position in a bureaucratic police force. But then one day a mission went sour and he lost it all.

Now he’s fighting to win it back.

To prove himself the galaxy’s finest law officer, Tiffin goes to bring justice to the crime-ridden world of Kappa Nostra. Braving the bent coppers, corrupt politicians and murderous gangsters, he goes undercover as a private investigator, unably assisted by fellow ex-cop Mokk, a man who thinks a SWAT team’s job is to deal with flies. However, things quickly escalate when the routine case of a philandering husband lands him on a murder charge. Digging deeper reveals an evil, galactic conspiracy tracing right back to the thing he loves the most.

Tiffin must cross the galaxy, expose the truth and face the dilemma of pursuing justice or personal ambition, all the while struggling against fearsome mobsters, interstellar assassins and a mastery of metaphor worse than a...than a...man who is poor at metaphors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Holy Ground*



  






Mankind may be just about ready to reach for the stars, but before the Odyssey can begin... there was a war that had to be won.

In this explosive novel traditional claims, modern borders, and the dreams for a better tomorrow clash when the IndoChina backed Eastern Alliance takes a new and aggressive stance on the world stage, ushering in the last great World War.

A long patient wait is rewarded after over a century when the Chinese portion of the Eastern Alliance Bloc makes their move in the Pacific. For decades, only the US Navy has held them back from reclaiming what they believe to be theirs, but now the American forces are tired after decades of small wars, underfunded, and unprepared for what is coming. Additionally, the Bloc has an ace that shifts the balance of power and they intend to play it for all it is worth.

As the world plunges into the fires of war, a ragtag force of American, Japanese, and a smattering of other nationalities, sent fleeing across the ocean from Japan with aggressors nipping at their heels, are presented with a choice. Keep running, or choose a battleground and face their fate.

No more running. They will make their stand... on Holy Ground.

This explosive military thriller from Evan Currie, author of the best selling Odyssey One series, introduces readers to a world on the cusp of something more... a world ready to step beyond the problems of history... but first, there is one final war to be fought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Children of Time *



  






*Adrian Tchaikovksy's award-winning novel Children of Time, is the epic story of humanity's battle for survival on a terraformed planet.*

Who will inherit this new Earth?

The last remnants of the human race left a dying Earth, desperate to find a new home among the stars. Following in the footsteps of their ancestors, they discover the greatest treasure of the past age -- a world terraformed and prepared for human life.

But all is not right in this new Eden. In the long years since the planet was abandoned, the work of its architects has borne disastrous fruit. The planet is not waiting for them, pristine and unoccupied. New masters have turned it from a refuge into mankind's worst nightmare.

Now two civilizations are on a collision course, both testing the boundaries of what they will do to survive. As the fate of humanity hangs in the balance, who are the true heirs of this new Earth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Aurora*



  






*A major new novel from one of science fiction's most powerful voices, Aurora tells the incredible story of our first voyage beyond the solar system.*

Brilliantly imagined and beautifully told, it is the work of a writer at the height of his powers.

Our voyage from Earth began generations ago.

Now, we approach our new home.

AURORA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Story to Kill (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A Colorado B&B spells murder for a famous writer in this cozy mystery series debut by the New York Times bestselling author of Who Moved My Goat Cheese?*

English professor Cat Latimer thought she’d left Colorado behind for good—along with her carousing ex-husband. But now, much to her surprise, she’s inherited their former home in Aspen Hills. Turning the old Victorian into an ideal writers’ getaway is a dream come true for Cat. And with bestselling author Tom Cook joining her first writers’ retreat, her cozy bed & breakfast is off to a great start. But that all changes when Tom meets an untimely end.

Now Cat’s other guests—a colorful group of aspiring writers—are suspects in a shocking murder. Plenty of plots are uncovered when Cat’s uncle, the local police chief, starts asking questions. But when Cat’s own backstory gets tangled up in the investigation, she’ll have to act fast to clear her name…and keep a killer from getting the last word.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fatality by Firelight (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 2) *



  






*A day of skiing may lead to a life sentence for an aspiring writer in this Colorado writers’ retreat mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.*

To kick off a winter writing retreat, Cat and her handyman boyfriend, Seth, escort the aspiring authors to a nearby ski resort, hoping some fresh air will get the creative juices flowing. But instead of hitting the slopes, they hit the bar—and before long, a tipsy romance novelist named Christina is keeping herself warm with a local ski bum who might have neglected to tell her about his upcoming wedding.

The trouble starts when Cat’s uncle, the town sheriff, informs her that the young man’s been found dead in a hot tub. Then Christina shows up crying and covered in blood. Now, between a murder mystery, the theft of a rare Hemingway edition, and the arrival of a black-clad stranger in snowy Aspen Hills, Cat’s afraid everything’s going downhill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Of Murder and Men (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 3) *



  






*A Colorado writers’ retreat is interrupted by a murder plot in this cozy mystery by the New York Times bestselling author of A Story to Kill.*

Ever since her business partner, Shauna, fell for a wealthy landowner in town, Cat Latimer has been working double time to keep her Aspen Hills writers’ retreat running. And with the January session almost underway, that spells trouble. As if scheduling mishaps aren’t disastrous enough, Shauna skips out on kitchen duties one morning, forcing Cat to serve unsuspecting guests store-bought muffins…

But best laid plans go seriously awry when Shauna’s beau goes missing from their bed. When his body turns up in the horse barn, they quickly discover that the victim’s scandalous lifestyle left many dying for revenge. While balancing an eccentric group of aspiring writers and a suspect list for the record books, Cat works to catch a killer before someone writers her a death sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sleep No More: A Suspense Thriller (Mississippi Book 4)*



  





*The #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Penn Cage series explores the dangers of obsession in this gripping psychological thriller.*

John Waters is a successful businessman and a happy family man—but his life comes crashing down around him with one word from a beautiful stranger: _“Soon.”_ Suddenly, he is face to face with a memory from his past—of an obsession that he thought he had escaped. One that now plunges him into the darkest side of love and passion...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A-List (The Jake Longly Series Book 2) *



  





*Nothing is easy in The Big Easy*
PI Jake Longly and Nicole Jamison head to New Orleans at the behest of Nicole's uncle, movie producer Charles Balfour, when his megastar, A-list actor Kirk Ford, awakens in his hotel bed with the body of Kristi Guidry, a local college coed. Ford, in the Big Easy for a location shoot, remembers little of the evening and nothing of the murder. And, to make matters worse, Kristi is the niece of a local mafioso-type who will do whatever is necessary to avenge her death. Balfour is losing money every day the filming is stalled—he needs his actor cleared, and quickly.
Surrounded by glitzy Hollywood stars and intimidated by seedy underworld characters, Jake and Nicole encounter nothing but obstacles. Something isn't right. The facts don't fit. Who would want Kristi dead? Why frame Kirk for the murder? Everyone has an opinion, including Kristi's friends and ex-boyfriend, the local homicide detectives, and a fortune-teller. The clock is ticking as Jake and Nicole struggle to decipher who's lying, who's telling the truth, and exactly who schemed to murder Kristi Guidry. Nothing is easy in The Big Easy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Better Liar: A Novel*



  






*When a woman conceals her sister’s death to claim their joint inheritance, her deception exposes a web of dangerous secrets in this addictive new thriller for fans of Megan Abbott, Gillian Flynn, and Paula Hawkins. 

An ID Book Club Selection*

Leslie Flores has the perfect life—a loving husband, a happy newborn, and a New Mexico home straight out of a magazine. She’s been the perfect daughter, too, taking care of her ailing father in his final days. But Leslie has a dark secret—and it’s an expensive secret to keep. When she discovers she won’t receive a penny of her inheritance unless she finds her estranged sister, Robin, she sets out to track her down. Instead, upon arriving at Robin’s apartment, Leslie discovers her body.

Just as Leslie begins to panic, she meets a charismatic aspiring actress named Mary who bears a striking resemblance to Robin—and has every reason to leave her past behind. The two women make a bargain: Mary will impersonate Robin for a week in exchange for Robin’s half of the cash. Neither realizes how high the stakes will become when Mary takes a dead woman’s name.

Even as Mary begins to suspect Leslie is hiding something, and Leslie realizes the stranger living in her house has secrets of her own, Robin’s wild, troubled legacy threatens to eclipse them both. Fans of Megan Abbott, Gillian Flynn, and Paula Hawkins will relish this darkly addictive portrait of the ties that bind and the secrets we all keep from one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Catch a King *



  






*From the New York Times–bestselling author Tom Clancy called “the master”: In war-torn Lisbon, a bartender and a nightclub singer are caught up in a treacherous Nazi plot.* As the Nazi war machine prepares to invade England, Hitler plots to kidnap the Duke and Duchess of Windsor while they travel in Portugal, and install them as puppet monarchs under the thumb of his fascist regime. But when an American bartender and a young Jewish nightclub singer catch wind of the scheme, they set out to derail the Nazi conspiracy. As Hitler’s henchmen close in, their thrilling rescue mission—and the surprising help it receives—will have the power to turn the tide of the Nazi progress toward European domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Passage by Night*



  






*A quest for vengeance leads a man into the deadly underworld of the Cold War in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.*

Before Fidel Castro and his revolution, Harry Manning had a prime ocean salvage operation in Batista’s Cuba. Now, he’s just scraping by as a charter captain in the Bahamas, with not much to worry about except where his next drink is coming from, and how long his beautiful lady, Maria, is going put up with his careless ways.

His idyll is destroyed in one terrible instant when Maria’s plane is blown out of the sky, and Harry’s descent into misery changes into a burning desire for revenge. His first step: Find the man who put a suitcase bomb onboard the plane. The next step? Survive.

Harry’s personal vendetta has put him in the middle of a silent war between the superpowers in which there are no prisoners and no mercy. And he’s going to have to decide how far he’s willing to go for payback—and how much of the world he’s willing to risk.

Before _The Eagle Has Landed_ became a blockbuster _New York Times_ bestseller and turned him into a global phenomenon, Jack Higgins honed his skills with no-holds-barred thrillers such as this, one of his earliest works featuring his trademark combination of gunplay, adventure, and men of action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Midnight Never Comes (The Paul Chavasse Novels Book 4)*



  






*A former intelligence operative must stop a group of ruthless Russian spies from obtaining Britain’s newest and deadliest high-tech missile.*

For ten years, Paul Chavasse was one of Britain’s most promising intelligence agents. But when a botched mission in Albania destroyed him physically and psychologically, he was discharged from the agency a broken man.

To regain his life of adventure, Chavasse trains under Chinese martial arts master Yuan Tao, gathering his strength and focusing his energy. And he will tackle his deadliest assignment yet: foiling a Russian plot to steal a high-powered British missile.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Doctor Who: The Scientific Facts Behind the Time Warps and Space Travels of the Doctor*



  






*Geek out over the TARDIS, aliens, alternate timelines, parallel worlds, and all your favorite characters from the Doctor Who Universe!*

_Doctor Who_ arrived with the Space Age, when the Doctor first began exploring the universe in a time-traveling spaceship. Over half a century since, the Doctor has gone global. Millions of people across this planet enjoy _Doctor Who_ in worldwide simulcast and cinema extravaganzas. _Doctor Who _has infused our minds and our language and made it much richer.

What a fantastic world we inhabit through the Doctor. The program boils over withballsy women, bisexual companions, scientific passion, and a billion weird and wonderful alien worlds beyond our own. The show represents almost sixty years' worth of magical science-fiction storytelling. And _Doctor Who_ is, despite being about a thousands-of-years-old alien with two hearts and a spacetime taxi made of wood, still one of our very best role models of what it is to be human in the twenty-first century.

In _The Science of Doctor Who_, we take a peek under the hood of the TARDIS and explore the science behind questions such as:

What does _Doctor Who_ tell us about space travel? 
Could the TARDIS really be bigger on the inside?
In what ways does the Doctor view the end of our world? 
Is the Doctor right about alternate timelines and parallel worlds?
Will intelligent machines ever rule the earth?
Is the earth becoming more like _Doctor Who_'s matrix?
Is the Doctor a superhero? 
How do daleks defecate?

So welcome to _The Science of Doctor Who_, where the Doctor steps smoothly in and out of different realities, faces earthly and unearthly threats with innovation and unpredictability, and successfully uses science in the pay of pacifist resistance!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Southern Thunder: The Royal Navy and the Scandinavian Trade in World War One*



  






*A history and analysis of the battle for the North Sea—and the crucial supplies needed by both Britain and Germany to fight the war.*

During World War I, the Scandinavian countries played a dangerous and sometimes questionable game; they proclaimed their neutrality but at the same time pit the two warring sides against one another to protect their import and export trades. Germany relied on Sweden, Norway, and Denmark for food and raw materials—while Britain needed to restrict the flow of these goods and claim them for herself. And so the battle for the North Sea began.

The campaign was ferociously fought, with the Royal Navy forced to develop new tactical thinking, including convoy, to combat the U-boat threat. Many parts of Scandinavia considered that the war had missed the region, and that it was just a distant “southern thunder.” Much of that thunder was over the North Sea. This new book tells this little-known, and often ignored, story from both a naval and a political standpoint, revealing how each country, including the USA, tried to balance the needs of diplomacy with the necessities of naval warfare.

From the declaration of a British blockade to delicate negotiations, the work of Royal Navy and merchant marine sailors to Admiralty infighting over the development of a new system of convoyed vessels, this book tells the story—including a tense encounter between the US Navy and the German High Sea Fleet—and includes detailed analysis and firsthand accounts of those who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battle for the Baltic Islands, 1917: Triumph of the Imperial German Navy*



  






*“A very detailed operational account of the highly successful German amphibious landings in October of 1917 on the Russian islands of Osel and ****.”—The NYMAS Review*

In late 1917, the Russians, despite the revolution, were still willing to continue the war against Germany. This is an account of Operation Albion, the highly successful seaborne operation launched by the Germans to change their minds. The Baltic Islands were pivotal for the defense of the Finnish Gulf and St. Petersburg, so their capture was essential for any campaign towards the Russian capital. Only after the fall of the islands did Russia begin peace negotiations (freeing nearly half a million German soldiers for the Kaiser’s last gamble on the Western Front). This then was a campaign of great significance for the war on both Eastern and Western fronts.

A large part of the High Sea Fleet took part in the invasion of the Baltic islands, including the most modern dreadnought battleships. The Russians mounted a resolute defense despite being heavily outgunned and over a ten-day period there were many naval clashes around the islands as well as the campaign ashore, all of which are described in detail with the use of both Russian and German firsthand accounts.

This book shatters the myth that the Imperial German Navy spent the last two years of the war cowering in port.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Torpedo: The Complete History of the World's Most Revolutionary Naval Weapon*



  






*An encyclopedic study of the ship-killer par excellence—from its development to post-World War II usage. “A well-written book, lavishly illustrated.” —International Journal of Maritime History*

The torpedo was the greatest single game-changer in the history of naval warfare. For the first time it allowed a small, cheap torpedo-firing vessel—and by extension a small, minor navy—to threaten the largest and most powerful warships afloat.The traditional concept of seapower, based on huge fleets of expensive capital ships, required radical rethinking because of this important naval weapon.

This book is a broad-ranging international history of the weapon, tracing not only its origins and technical progress down to the present day, but also its massive impact on all subsequent naval wars. _Torpedo_ contains much new technical information that has come to light over the past thirty years and covers all of the improved capabilities of the weapon. Heavily illustrated with photos and technical drawings this is a book no enthusiast or historian can afford to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anti-Submarine Warfare: An Illustrated History*



  






*A deep dive into the tactics and technology used to defend against submarines—from the opening of the First World War through World War II and beyond.*

The submarine was undoubtedly the most potent purely naval weapon of the twentieth century. In two world wars, enemy underwater campaigns were very nearly successful in thwarting Allied hopes of victory—indeed, annihilation of Japanese shipping by US Navy submarines is an indicator of what might have been. That the submarine was usually defeated is a hugely important story in naval history, yet this is the first book to treat the subject as a whole in a readable and accessible manner. It concerns individual heroism and devotion to duty, but also ingenuity, technical advances and originality of tactical thought. What developed was an endless battle between forces above and below the surface, where a successful innovation by one side eventually produces a countermeasure by the other in a lethal struggle for supremacy. Development was not a straight line: wrong ideas and assumptions led to defeat and disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Clydebank Battlecruisers: Forgotten Photographs from John Brown's Shipyard*



  






*“Outstanding . . . anyone with an interest in the major ships of the grand Fleet or shipbuilding on the Clyde will want to own it.”—Warship 2012*

Between 1906 and 1920, the Clydebank shipyard of John Brown & Sons built five battlecruisers, each one bigger than the last, culminating in the mighty Hood, the largest warship of her day. If Tiger is regarded as a modification of the Lion class design, this represents every step in the evolution of these charismatic, and controversial, ships. Like most shipyards of the time, Clydebank employed professional photographers to record the whole process of construction, using large-plate cameras that produced pictures of stunning clarity and detail; but unlike most shipyard photography, Clydebank’s collection has survived, although very few of the images have ever been published. For this book, some two hundred of the most telling of these were carefully selected, and scanned to the highest standards, depicting in unprecedented detail every aspect of the building and fitting out of Inflexible, Australia, Tiger, Repulse and Hood.

Probably more has been written about battlecruisers than any other warship type, and as modelmaking subjects they have a devoted following, so any new book has to make a real contribution. This pictorial collection, with its lengthy and informative captions, and an authoritative introduction by Ian Johnston, offers ship modelers and enthusiasts a wealth of visual information simply unobtainable elsewhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Japanese Army Air Force Units and Their Aces, 1931–1945 *



  






*An extensive guide to Japan’s Army Air Force Units and their ace pilots during conflicts in the 1930s and ‘40s, now in English.*

Commencing with a detailed study of the development, equipment, and operations flown by this force since its inception immediately after the end of World War I, until the catastrophic conclusion of World War II, the initial section deals with the wars in China and Manchuria, as well as the Pacific War of 1941-1945.

The second section explores the history of each unit, listing the types of aircraft used, the bases from which they flew, and the unit and formation commanders. Notable mission details are also included.

Finally, the third section offers biographical notes for notable fighter pilots and features supporting listings and a glossary of Japanese terms. Photographs of pilots and aircraft are also included, along with line drawings indicating the unit markings carried.

This revised edition is a companion volume to _Japanese Naval Air Force Fighter Units and Their Aces, 1932–1945. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Poland Betrayed: The Nazi-Soviet Invasions of 1939 (Campaign Chronicles) *



  






*An in-depth history of the attack that began World War II, and one country’s courageous fight against two unstoppable forces.*

Hitler’s military offensive against Poland on September 1, 1939 was the brutal act that triggered the start of World War II, wreaking six years of death and bloodshed around the world. But the campaign is often overshadowed by the momentous struggle that followed across the rest of Europe.

In this thought-provoking study, each stage of the battle is reconstructed in graphic detail. The author examines the precarious situation Poland was in, caught between Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union. He also reconsiders the pre-war policies of the other European powers—particularly France and Britain—and assesses the evolving scenario in a vivid, fast-moving narrative.

Included throughout are first-hand accounts of soldiers and civilians who were caught up in the war as well as the Polish capitulation and its tragic aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*British Cruiser Warfare: The Lessons of the Early War, 1939–1941*



  






*“An outstanding contribution to the historiography of the Second World War at sea . . . . an excellent book.” —The Australian Naval Institute*

Cruisers were the Navy’s maids-of-all-work, employed in a greater variety of roles than any other warship type. Smaller, faster, and far more numerous than battleships, they could be risked in situations where capital ships were too vulnerable, while still providing heavy gunfire support for smaller ships or anti-aircraft cover for the fleet. As such, they were in the frontline of the naval war from the outset—and from its first days, the fighting provided unexpected challenges and some very unpleasant surprises, not least the efficacy of air power.

Cruisers learned to deal with these new realities in the Norway campaign and later in the Mediterranean, partly through the introduction of new technology—notably radar—but also by codifying the hard-won experience of those involved. This highly original book analyses the first years of the war when the sharpest lessons were learned, initially describing every action and its results, and then summarizing in individual chapters the conclusions that could be drawn for the many aspects of a cruiser’s duties. These include the main roles like surface gunnery, shore bombardment, anti-aircraft tactics, and fighter direction, but also encompass technology like radar, ASDIC, and shipborne aircraft, and even tackle more human issues such as shipboard organization, damage control, the impact of weather, and the morale factor. It also attempts to evaluate the importance of electronic warfare, intelligence and code-breaking, and concludes with a comparison between the performance of British cruisers and their Italian and German opponents.

Thought-provoking and sometimes controversial, this is a book that should be read by everyone interested in the Second World War at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Malta Besieged, 1940–1942: Second World War (Campaign Chronicles) *



  






The heroic defense of Malta against the Axis powers is one of the most famous episodes of the Second World War. For over two years this tiny island was the key to control of the Mediterranean and it was critical to the outcome of the North African campaign. A legend has grown up around the story that has perhaps obscured the truth and the time is right, 60 years on, to look again at this traumatic period in Malta's history. David Williamson, in this thought-provoking reassessment, examines the strategy underpinning British determination to hold on to the island. He sheds new light on the motives for persisting with such a costly defense against huge odds and he explores the question of the depth of the islanders' loyalty to the British crown. His clear-sighted analysis of events takes account of the tactics employed by both sides, the political thinking and decision-making at the highest levels and the grim reality of the destruction and suffering on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battle for Malaya: The Indian Army in Defeat, 1941–1942 *



  






*The historian and author of The Army in British India analyzes the British Indian Army’s devastating loss to the Imperial Japanese during WWII.*

The defeat of 90,000 Commonwealth soldiers by 50,000 Japanese soldiers made the World War II Battle for Malaya an important encounter for both political and military reasons. British military prestige was shattered, fanning the fires of nationalism in Asia, especially in India. Japan’s successful tactics in Malaya—rapid marches, wide outflanking movement along difficult terrain, nocturnal attacks, and roadblocks—would be repeated in Burma in 1942–43. Until the Allied command evolved adequate countermeasures, Japanese soldiers remained supreme in the field.

Looking beyond the failures of command, Kaushik Roy focuses on tactics of the ground battle that unfolded in Malaya between December 1941 and February 1942. His analysis includes the organization of the Indian Army—the largest portion of Commonwealth troops—and compares it to the British and Australian armies that fought side by side with Indian soldiers. Utilizing both official war office records and personal memoirs, autobiographies, and oral histories, Roy presents a comprehensive narrative of operations interwoven with tactical analysis of the Battle for Malaya.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare and Hitler's Allies, 1941–1945: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






*This WWII pictorial history sheds light on the armored fighting vehicles built and deployed by Italy, Hungary and other Axis powers on the Eastern Front.*
In discussions of Second World War military vehicles, German, American and British tanks are given the most focus. Meanwhile, the tanks, self-propelled guns and armored cars built and deployed by Hitler’s Axis allies, have been almost forgotten. Both the rarity of these fighting vehicles and the vital roles they played in battle make them a fascinating subject of photographic history.

This selection of previously unpublished wartime photographs provides a visual record of the armored forces thrown into action by Hitler’s allies on the Eastern Front from 1941 to 1945. Illustrated here are the panzers deployed by Bulgaria, Finland, Slovakia, Hungary, Italy and Romania on the Eastern Front and in the Balkans. Hungary’s home-made armor included the Toldi and Turán tanks and Zrínyi self-propelled guns. The Italians produced CV-33 tankettes, Semovente self-propelled guns, Autoblinda and Lancia armored cars and a series of tanks. Romanian and Czech tanks and assault guns were also deployed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rising Sun Over Burma: Flying Tigers and Wild Eagles, 1941-1942 - How Japan Remembers the Battle (Tales of the Flying Tigers Book 4)*



  






In December 1941, the Japanese Imperial Army came ashore on the British colony of Malaya. In support of that invasion, its air arm soon began to raid neighboring Burma and especially its seaport and capital city of Rangoon, protected by a weak squadron of Royal Air Force Brewster Buffaloes and an untested squadron of P-40s flown by the American Volunteer Group of mercenary pilots in the employ of China. The battle of Rangoon would soon make them famous as the "Flying Tigers." Beginning in 1942 and at regular intervals thereafter, the Tigers' exploits in Burma would be hailed in the west as a triumph of outnumbered men and obsolete machine against overwhelming odds--"like rowboats against the Spanish Armada," in the words of one historian. But what was the truth of these air battles? In the course of writing his definitive history of the American Volunteer Group, journalist and historian Daniel Ford spent a year translating Japanese documents, histories, and popular memoirs of the air war in Southeast Asia. Here for the first time is the Japanese side of that great battle, as it is remembered in Japan to this day. Essential reading for every fan of the Flying Tigers. (About 20,000 words)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich: A Way Diary, 1942–45 *



  






*A day-by-day account of Nazi air operations in WWII by the coauthor of The Luftwaffe over Germany, winner of an Air Force Historical Foundation Award.*

_Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich_ is a detailed, comprehensive daily reference to the air operations flown by the Luftwaffe. During the Second World War, German air defenses struggled to cope with the threat posed by the American 8th and 15th Air Forces, which were charged with destroying Germany’s critical war industries and wresting control of the air over the Reich from the Luftwaffe.

This unique volume includes a brief narrative and a table of statistics detailing every mission of every Luftwaffe unit defending the Greater German Reich or the western occupied zone against strategic raids by the USAAF; tables of monthly sorties, losses and victory claims by the USAAF and the Luftwaffe over the Reich and the western occupied zone; and combat accounts by Luftwaffe pilots.

This “tremendous piece of work,” is based on documents in the German, American and British government archives and German pilot logbooks and interviews from the author’s extensive collection (Aeroplane Magazine). Caldwell is well known for his balanced presentations and the clarity of his writing. This book is a must-have for anyone with a serious interest in World War II aviation history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of the Denmark Strait: A Critical Analysis of the Bismarck's Singular Triumph*



  






*This detailed analysis of the WWII naval battle by the acclaimed historian and mechanical engineer reveals new insight into the Bismarck’s victory.*

In the spring of 1942, Nazi Germany unleashed its behemoth battleship _Bismarck_ against the British in the Battle of the Denmark Strait. _Bismarck_ destroyed the pride of the Royal Navy, HMS _Hood_, and severely damaged its newest battleship, HMS _Prince of Whales_. The decisive victory resonated both in Whitehall and Berlin—and yet there continues to be controversy as to how the conflict was actually fought.

_The Battle of the Denmark Strait_ offers a detailed technical analysis of combat circumstances, while new discoveries, revealed for the first time in this book, shed light on the battle. With a close examination of naval gunnery, from the various gun systems to the flight time of shells to their target, historian and mechanical engineer Robert Winklareth has painstakingly reconstructed the battle. He also explores events leading up to the titanic clash, as well as its aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of the River Plate: The First Naval Battle of the Second World War*



  






At dawn on 13 December 1939, smoke was seen on the horizon; HMS Exeter was told to close in and investigate. Two minutes later a dramatic signal was sent from the British cruiser I think it is a pocket battleship.It was. The Deutschland-class heavy cruiser Admiral Graf Spee, marauder of the South Atlantic shipping, had sailed into a trap. Three smaller British cruisers closed in on a German warship which, so Hitler had boasted, could out-sail any ship powerful enough to damage her, and out-gun any ship able to keep up with her an invincible ship.So began the Battle of the River Plate, story which has its duplicates in British naval history, but which nevertheless brought pride and inspiration into the hearts of a nation unwillingly at war once again.A terrible battle was fought that day off the coast of South America, a naval encounter in the finest Nelson tradition and true to that tradition, victory went to the men with the finest armament of all, courage.This edition will be presented with an Appendix containing the official despatch detailing the Battle of the River Plate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A History of the Mediterranean Air War, 1940–1945: Tunisia and the End in Africa, November 1942–1943*



  






*The third volume in the epic military aviation series focuses on the Allied invasion of North Africa during World War II.*

This work of WWII history takes us to November 1942 to explain the background of the first major Anglo-American venture: Operation Torch, the invasion of French North Africa. Describing the fratricidal combat that followed the initial landings in Morocco and Algeria, it then considers the unsuccessful efforts to reach northern Tunisia before the Germans and Italians could get there to forestall the possibility of an attack from the west on the rear of the Afrika Korps forces, then beginning their retreat from El Alamein.

The six months of hard fighting that followed, as the Allies built up the strength of their joint air forces and gradually wrested control of the skies from the Axis, are recounted in detail. The continuing story of the Western Desert Air Force is told, as it advanced from the east to join hands with the units in the west. Also covered are the arrivals over the front of American pilots and crew, the P-38 Lightning, the Spitfire IX, and the B-17 Flying Fortress—and of the much-feared Focke-Wulf Fw 190.

The aerial activities over Tunisia became one of the focal turning points of World War II, yet are frequently overlooked by historians. Here, the air-sea activities, the reconnaissance flights, and the growing day and night bomber offensives are examined in detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Desert Air Force in World War II: Air Power in the Western Desert, 1940-1942 *



  






This is a comprehensive reference to the structure, operation, aircraft and men of the 1st Tactical Air Force, or Desert Air Force as it became known. It was formed in North Africa to support the 8th Army and included squadrons from the RAF, SAAF, RAAF and eventually the USAAF. The book includes descriptions of many notable defensive and offensive campaigns, the many types of aircraft used, weapons and the airfields that played host to these events. The five main sections of the book include a general historical introduction and overview, operations, operational groups, aircrew training and technical details of each aircraft type. Lengthy annexes cover personnel, the squadrons in World War II, accuracy of attacks, orders of battle for each wartime year, maps of airfield locations and numbers of enemy aircraft downed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Luftwaffe in Africa, 1941–1943 (Casemate Illustrated) *



  






*This WWII history examines Nazi air force operations in Egypt and Libya with more than 100 rare wartime photographs.*

When Mussolini’s army was defeated on the Libyan-Egyptian border at the beginning of 1941, Adolph Hitler had no choice but to send reinforcements to help his ally. The Luftwaffe deployed an air detachment, first to Sicily, then to North Africa. This volume examines the small expeditionary force, solely devoted to protecting Italian possessions in the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theater.

When General Erwin Rommel launched his Afrika Korps to the east, the Luftwaffe had to go on the offensive to cover the advance. As British air forces were strengthened, German High Command was obliged to send more aerial units into what it had initially considered a peripheral arena of the war. Losses in bombers and fighters were high on both sides. By the time the Allies landed in Morocco and Algeria at the end of 1942, the Wehrmacht’s fate was sealed. The last German units capitulated in Tunisia in May 1943.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Decisive Campaigns of the Desert Air Force, 1942–1945*



  






*“Absorbing . . . this is an excellent account of air operations and tactics of the air battles in North Africa, the Mediterranean, and Italy.”—Firetrench*

Compared to the RAF’s Fighter and Bomber Commands, the Desert Air Force (DAF) is far less well known, yet its achievements were spectacular.

DAF led the way in North Africa and Italy in pioneering new tactics in close Army-Air Force cooperation on the battlefield; DAF and Allied air forces gave Allied armies in North Africa and Italy a decisive cutting edge.

While the Axis forces used the many rivers and mountains of Tunisia and Italy to slow the Allies’ advance, DAF was there to provide that extra mobile firepower—the artillery from the sky. They were the first multinational air force, and the first to introduce air controllers in the front lines of the battlefield.

With first-hand accounts by veteran airmen from Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, South Africa and the USA, this book “tells the previously untold story of how the DAF was the most decisive single factor in winning the three battles of El Alamein, and victory in the North Africa and Italy campaigns” (Yorkshire Evening Post).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Destroyers of World War II: Warships of the Kriegsmarine *



  






*A detailed, illustrated history of the torpedo boat destroyers of the Nazi German Navy.*

The warships of the World War II German Navy are among the most popular subjects in naval history, and one of the best collections is the concise but authoritative six volume series written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each book contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, and are heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs.

This volume in the series details the more than 40 German destroyers, including captured ships that saw service during World War II. Chapters range from their design and development, armament and machinery, to the differences in appearance, camouflage schemes, and modifications. This book also covers the destroyers’ careers and the many actions they fought, complemented by illustrated plans, technical drawings, maps, and a comprehensive gallery of photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Light Cruisers of World War II: Warships of the Kriegsmarine*



  






*“An immensely interesting look” at the Emden, Königsberg, Karlsruhe, Köln, Leipzig, and Nürnbergships “from drawing board to destiny” (War History Online).*

The warships of the World War II era German Navy are among the most popular subject in naval history with an almost uncountable number of books devoted to them. However, for a concise but authoritative summary of the design history and careers of the major surface ships it is difficult to beat a series of six volumes written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs. These have been out of print for ten years or more and are now much sought after by enthusiasts and collectors, so this new modestly priced reprint of the series will be widely welcomed.

This volume is devoted to the six ships from _Emden_ to _Nürnberg_ that were built between the wars. They were primarily intended for commerce-raiding, but the war gave them few opportunities for such employment, although they did provide useful support for key naval operations in the Baltic and North Sea. Two were lost in the 1940 Norway campaign, but the remainder survived for most of the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Heavy Cruisers of the Admiral Hipper Class: Warships of the Kriegsmarine *



  






The warships of the World War II era German Navy are among the most popular subject in naval history with an almost uncountable number of books devoted to them. However, for a concise but authoritative summary of the design history and careers of the major surface ships it is difficult to beat a series of six volumes written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs. These have been out of print for ten years or more and are now much sought after by enthusiasts and collectors, so this new modestly priced reprint of the series will be widely welcomed.This volume covers the Admiral Hipper class, among the largest heavy cruisers to serve in World War II. Intended to be a class of five, they enjoyed contrasting fortunes: Seydlitz and Ltzow were never completed; Blcher was the first major German warship sunk in action; Admiral Hipper became one of the most successful commerce raiders of the war; while the Prinz Eugen survived to be expended as a target in one of the first American nuclear tests in 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle-Cruiser HMS Renown, 1916–48*



  






*“A successful book, giving a picture of life on a major warship, as well as a different view of some of the main naval actions of the Second World War.” —HistoryOfWar.org *

This is the story of the Royal Navy battle-cruiser HMS _Renown_, a famous ship with a long and distinguished operational career. Originally built for the First World War she subsequently served in the post-war fleet and took royalty around the world. Modernized just in time for World War Two, she re-joined the fleet in September, 1939 and for the first two years of the war her speed and heavy gun armament made her one of the most important ships of the fleet. She escorted the famous carrier _Ark Royal_ for most of her illustrious career as flagship of Force “H” in the Mediterranean and took part in many stirring battles and convoy actions. Later she covered Russian convoys in the Arctic before going out to the Indian Ocean where she took part in attacks on Japanese targets in the Indian Ocean. Her final duties included the meeting of King George VI and President Truman in 1945. A host of fresh detail coupled with eyewitness memoirs from former crew members make this an outstanding warship biography.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle for North Africa: El Alamein and the Turning Point for World War II (Twentieth-Century Battles) *



  






*“A well-researched and highly readable account of one of World War II’s most important ‘turning point’ battles.” —Jerry D. Morelock, Senior Editor at HistoryNet.com*

In the early years of World War II, Germany shocked the world with a devastating blitzkrieg, rapidly conquered most of Europe, and pushed into North Africa. As the Allies scrambled to counter the Axis armies, the British Eighth Army confronted the experienced Afrika Corps, led by German field marshal Erwin Rommel, in three battles at El Alamein. In the first battle, the Eighth Army narrowly halted the advance of the Germans during the summer of 1942. However, the stalemate left Nazi troops within striking distance of the Suez Canal, which would provide a critical tactical advantage to the controlling force. War historian Glyn Harper dives into the story, vividly narrating the events, strategies, and personalities surrounding the battles and paying particular attention to the Second Battle of El Alamein, a crucial turning point in the war that would be described by Winston Churchill as “the end of the beginning.” Moving beyond a simple narrative of the conflict, The Battle for North Africa tackles critical themes, such as the problems of coalition warfare, the use of military intelligence, the role of celebrity generals, and the importance of an all-arms approach to modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Wrecks of the Western Front, 1940–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*This unique pictorial history captures the many types of armored vehicles used across the Western Front of WWII—through soldiers’ photos of enemy wreckage.*

Early in the Second World War, victorious German soldiers regularly photographed and posed with destroyed or abandoned Allied tanks. When the tide of the war turned against them in 1944, their wrecked Panzers were photographed by victorious Allies. The practice created an extraordinary record of the thousands of tank wrecks that littered the battlefields across the Western Front.

In this volume, Anthony Tucker-Jones has selected a fascinating collection of these historic images, forming a rare visual guide to the fate of World War II armor. All the principal tanks of the conflict are represented: Renaults, Matildas, Churchills, Shermans, Panzer IVs, Panthers and Tigers along with many others.

_Tanks Wrecks of the Western Front_ provides insight into the rapid development of tank design during the war, and shows how vulnerable these armored vehicles were to antitank guns and air attacks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Allied Coastal Forces of World War II: Volume I: Fairmile Designs & US Submarine Chasers *



  






The major contribution made by Coastal Forces to the Allied war effort has had surprisingly little coverage in the literature of the Second World War. Motor torpedo boats, PT boats, motor gunboats, launches and submarine chasers served with distinction throughout the War, and in every theatre. They performed invaluable service as patrol boats, convoy escorts, minelayers and minesweepers, harbour defence vessels, light landing craft, RAF rescue boats and transports for agents and clandestine missions.Allied Coastal Forces, now a recognised classic work and first published in 1990, remains the only publication to deal comprehensively in words, photographs and drawings with the technical detail of all these boats. Design, construction and subsequent development are all covered, and the builders, construction lists, fates and the technical data are given for each type. Separate sections cover armament and equipment, sea-going qualities and habitability.This first volume covers all the designs of the Fairmile Marine Company (including those craft built and equipped for Canada), together with the 72ft Harbour Defence Motor Launch and the US Navy 110ft subchaser.The authors, firmly established as the recognised authorities on small warships, unearthed a remarkable body of information now included in this major work, and their finely detailed drawings, redrawn form original builders plans, offer an unparalleled view of all these remarkable designs. The new editions of their work will be welcomed by naval enthusiasts and modellers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Confounding the Reich: The RAF's Secret War of Electronic Countermeasures in WWII*



  






On 23 November 1943, 100 (Bomber Support) Group of RAF Bomber Command was formed. The object was to consolidate the various squadrons and units that had been fighting a secret war of electronics and radar countermeasures, attempting to reduce the losses of the heavy bombers—and their hard pressed crews—in Bomber Command. This secret war involved the use of air and ground radars, homing and jamming equipment, special radio and navigational aids, and intruding night-fighters to seek out and destroy their opposite numbers, the Ju 88s and Bf 110s of the Nachtjgdgeschwader who defended the night skies of the Third Reich with ever increasing success.The book contains many first-hand accounts from pilots and crew and provides a fascinating record of 100 Group's wartime history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mighty Eighth at War: USAAF 8th Air Force Bombers Versus the Luftwaffe 1943–1945*



  






*“Relates how the American Eighth Air Force bombers helped Britain's Royal Air Force in fighting Germany during World War II.”—ProtoView*

From the beginning of World War II, the RAF’s Bomber Command had been the only means of striking Hitler’s Reich and its war machine. But the entry into the war of the United States—and the subsequent arrival in the UK of the Eighth Air Force—would more than double the Allied capability.

The Flying Fortress and Liberator heavy bombers were mostly flown across the Atlantic by their young, green aircrew, and many succumbed en route and never arrived. Flying in northern Europe was a different ball game from American skies and it took a considerable time before the crews familiarized themselves with the vagaries of fog, low cloud, rain and snow. The American bombers bristled with defensive armament and elected to fly in close defensive formation during the day, leaving the RAF to carry out nighttime raids. With the arrival of long-range protective escort fighters, the task became a little easier.

This book is the story, including many firsthand accounts, of how the American bomber force helped fight to eventual victory, by decimating German industry and transport systems—and breaking the Nazi war spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Voices from D-Day *



  






D-Day - June 6, 1944 - was a pivotal day in human history. This was the great turning point of the Second World War, when the largest armada ever assembled took a third of a million Allied men across the English Channel.The invasion force of 150,000 troops from Britain, the United States, Canada and many other nations fighting on the Allied side on D-Day under the command of Generals Eisenhower and Montgomery landed on five beaches to spearhead Operation Overlord, the invasion of German-occupied mainland Europe. On Omaha, Utah, Gold, Juno and Sword beaches they fought through what has been described as the longest day against deadly German firepower but many sadly would not live to see the end of the day.This new paperback edition of a classic account of D-Day told through firsthand accounts brings vividly to life the bravery and skill of the young men called to fight to liberate Europe. For many it was their first experience of combat and it would change their lives for ever. The accounts are taken from letters, diaries and interviews and range from generals and politicians to front-line soldiers and civilians.The accounts in this book tell the whole story of D-Day from the meticulous planning of the four years following the retreat at Dunkirk, the invasion armada, the fighting on the beaches and the first foothold in France, the hard-fought progress through the bocage countryside of Normandy before the German army was surrounded and the Allies could breakout at speed and sweep through France to the German border, not forgetting the role of the home front throughout the campaign.Even today there are many reminders of D-Day that visitors can see on the beaches of Normandy and in the towns, villages and cemeteries inland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*German Artillery of World War Two*



  






*“The best reference there is to this day about the guns and ammunition used by the German armed forces in WW2.” —Military Modelling*

The complete story of German artillery during World War Two, this illustrated volume is divided into sections according to the weapon classes: Infantry, Mountain and Field Artillery, Heavy Field Artillery, Heavy Artillery, Railway Artillery, Anti-Aircraft Artillery, Anti-Tank Artillery, Coastal Artillery and Recoilless Artillery.

_German Artillery of World War Two_ also contains details of the general organization of the German artillery arm, together with development histories of the weapons and their ammunition. In addition, the book contains a series of comprehensive data tables, and appendices including a glossary of technical terms.

The first edition of this book, published over twenty years ago, is highly sought after by collectors and enthusiasts today. This new edition brings an enduring classic to a new generation of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The American Arsenal: The World War II Official Standard Ordnance Catalogue of Small Arms, Tanks, Armoured Cars, Artillery, Anti-aircraft Guns, Ammunition, ...*



  






During WWII, various U.S. military agencies produced catalogues of equipment to fill the gaps left by the official War Department manuals, which led to inconsistent data appearing in different sources. In order to standardize information and properly catalog


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*German Secret Weapons of the Secret World War: The Missiles, Rockets, Weapons & New Technology of the Third Reich *



  






The phrase 'German Secret Weapons' immediately conjures up images of the V-1 and V-2 missiles which bombarded London in 1944. But what of the V-3 and V-4? What of Schmetterling, the Rochling shell, the Kurt bomb, the Hs293? These, and many other devices, were all part of the German secret armoury but are relatively unknown except to a handful of specialists. What of the German nuclear bomb? And the question of chemical warfare? The sheer magnitude of the secret weapon projects of the Third Reich is revealed in this comprehensive study written by one of the world's great experts on weaponry. The book explores the various fields in which the Germans concentrated their weapon development and discusses the multiplicity of ideas, the difficulties, and, in several cases, how these ideas were subsequently exploited by the victors. Although much of the German wartime development was not completed before the war's end, it nevertheless provided a foundation for a great deal of the munitions development which has since taken place. Comparisons with Allied projects are also drawn. This book explodes some of the myths surrounding Hitler's secret weapons to reveal a truth all the stranger for being fact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Desert Rats: The 7th Armoured Division in World War II (Greenhill Military Paperback)*



  






The exploits of the Desert Rats Based on official records and personal accounts Traces the division's progress in North Africa, Italy, Normandy and Germany This classic and inspiring account of the progress of the 7th Armoured Division from the sands of North Africa to the cold of wintery Holland and the mud of a German springtime. Based on official records, and written by one of the division's key officers, this book is an outstanding testament to the officers and men of an astonishing unit. The division's reputation was born in the desert. It first went into action against the Italians in 1940 and then, subsequently, fought Rommel's Afrika Korps in Montgomery's successful Western Desert campaign. It was during this period of intense fighting that the division won its affectionate nickname of 'Desert Rats'. From there the division was transported to Italy and, later, Normandy and from then on was almost constantly in battle until the end of the war. The Desert Rats was written with official support, and with the help of most of the division's senior officers, and the author has been able to provide a unique insight into the workings of a formidable unit. The book stands testament to the unique morale of the division and is an enduring story of difficulties overcome. Major-General Verney served as a tank brigade commander in World War II and went on to command 7th Armoured Division in Normandy in 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Foreign Planes in the Service of the Luftwaffe *



  






No airforce in the Second World War would make more use of captured planes than the Luftwaffe. With this in mind, Jean-Louis Roba has undergone a considerable amount of work in tracking down hundreds of aircraft used by the Luftwaffe and illustrating their uses, careers and eventual fates. The book examines the full history of foreign planes in the Luftwaffe, from its inception in the prewar years to the end of the Second World War. More than just an account of the Luftwaffes use of captured aircraft, the book debunks myths about how prepared the Germans were for war in 1939, and shows how important even such an unreliable source of supplies as captured planes would become to the Luftwaffe. Translated into English for the first time, Robas investigative work is supported by over a hundred pictures of the planes themselves, and gives a rare opportunity to see British and American planes repainted in German colors and symbols.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vichy Air Force at War: The French Air Force that Fought the Allies in World War II *



  






At the beginning of World War II the French faced the German invasion with 4,360 modern combat aircraft and 790 new machines currently arriving from French and American factories each month. When the phony war finally ended, some 119 of 210 squadrons were ready for action on the north-eastern front. The others were reequipping or stationed in the French colonies. Of the 119 squadrons France could bring into action only one-fourth of the aircraft were battle-ready.With France overrun by June 1940, what remained of the French air force was either concentrated in the unoccupied zone or had been hastily redeployed to the colonies. Nonetheless, in retaliation for the British attack on the French fleet in Oran, French bombers, based in French Morocco, carried out retaliatory air raids over Gibraltar. The Arme de l'Air de Vichy was born and would fight to the best of its ability against the Free Frenchs allies in theatres as distant as north-west Africa, Syria, Lebanon, Madagascar and the Far East. Not only would they take to the skies against the British and later the Americans, they would also willingly take part in aerial duels against Free French pilots.Only a handful of books have been written on French aircraft, but never has there been a complete history of the operations of the Vichy Air Force and its fratricidal war. This title literally spans the globe, examining forgotten air combats. It is also important to note that many of the Vichy pilots that survived the air combats later volunteered to join the Free French and would fight with great courage and distinction alongside the very pilots that they had been trying to kill.rnrnThis book describes all major theatres of combat, examines the aircraft flown and lengthy appendices cover operational units, victory credits and the Aronautique Navale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beware Raiders!: German Surface Raiders in the Second World War*



  






*A British naval historian recounts the victories and defeats of two of the most infamous German Navy vessels during World War II.*

Bernard Edwards’s _Beware Raiders! _tells the fascinating story of two German ships and the havoc they caused amongst Allied shipping in World War II. One was the eight-inch gun cruiser _Admiral Hipper_—named for World War I’s German fleet Admiral Franz von Hipper—fast, powerful, and Navy-manned. The other was a converted merchant man, Hansa Line’s _Kandelfels_ armed with a few old scavenged guns manned largely by reservists, and sailing under the nom de guerre _Pinguin_.

The difference between the pride of the Third Reich’s _Kriegsmarine_’s fleet and the converted cruiser was even more evident in their commanders. Edwards emphasizes the striking contrast between the conduct of Ernst Kruder, captain of the _Pinguin_, who attempted to cause as little loss of life as possible, and the callous Iron Cross–decorated Wilhelm Meisel of the _Admiral Hipper_, who had scant regard for the lives of the men whose ships he had sunk.

Contrary to all expectations, as Edwards reveals in his thrilling accounts of the missions performed by each ship, the amateur man-of-war reaped a rich harvest and went out in a blaze of glory. The purpose-built battlecruiser, on the other hand, was hard-pressed even to make her mark on the war and ended her days in ignominy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fire From the Sky: Surviving the Kamikaze Threat *



  






By late 1944 the war in the Pacific had turned decisively against the Japanese, and overwhelming Allied forces began to close in on the home islands. At this point Japan unveiled a terrifying new tactic: the suicide attack, or Kamikaze, named after the Divine Wind which had once before, in medieval times, saved Japan from invasion. Intentionally crashing bomb-laden aircraft into Allied warships, these piloted guided missiles at first seemed unstoppable, calling into question the naval strategy on which the whole war effort was based.This book looks at the origins of the campaign, at its strategic goals, the organization of the Japanese special attack forces, and the culture that made suicide not just acceptable, but honourable. Inevitably, much mythology has grown up around the subject, and the book attempts to sort the wheat from the chaff. One story that does stand up is the reported massive stock-piling of kamikaze aircraft for use against any Allied invasion of the home islands, if the atomic bombs had not forced Japans surrender.However, its principal focus is on the experience of those in the Allied fleets on the receiving end of this peculiarly alien and unnerving weapon how they learnt to endure and eventually counter a threat whose potential was over-estimated, by both sides. In this respect, it has a very modern resonance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*No Cloak, No Dagger: Allied Spycraft in Occupied France*



  






*This classic WWII spy memoir by an agent of the UK’s Special Operations Executive offers a firsthand look at Allied espionage inside Nazi Occupied France.*

In this gripping memoir, SOE agent Benjamin Cowburn vividly recounts the methods of British special agents who were dropped into Vichy France during World War II with a mission of establishing secure networks with the French Resistance. His account sheds light on the views of both the Resistance fighters facing torture at the hands of the Gestapo and their besieged French countrymen.

Cowburn also shares fascinating insight into the art of spying from establishing a worthy target to executing an operation. He tells the full story of his own sabotage operations, including the destruction of cylinders for thirteen locomotives in the dead of night. As in so many operations, mistakes were made which could have led to numerous arrests. In this case, the details of the operation had accidentally been left on a blackboard in the school where they had planned the raid, but were luckily scrubbed out by the headmaster's wife. On another occasion, Cowburn snuck itching powder into the laundry of Luftwaffe agents to cause a disruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Cover Up at Omaha Beach: Maisy Battery and the US Rangers*



  






*“Simply breathtaking. It doesn’t simply offer alternatives to the history of Pointe du Hoc, it blows them away . . . for fans of anything WWII [or] D-Day.”—War History Online*

The Rangers mission was clear. They were to lead the assault on Omaha Beach and breakout inland. Simultaneously other Ranger units would scale the cliffs at Pointe du Hoc to destroy the “huge” gun battery there and thus protect the invasion fleet from being targeted. But was the Pointe du Hoc mission actually necessary? Why did the Allies plan and execute an attack on a gun battery which they knew in advance contained no field guns? And more importantly, why did they ignore the position at Maisy that did?

Using personal interviews with the surviving Rangers who fought on the beach and at Pointe du Hoc, Gary Sterne has made a painstaking study of what the Allies actually knew in advance of D-day and about the Maisy Battery. Maps, orders and assault plans have been found in the UK, German and US archives, many of which were not released from the Top Secrecy Act for 60+ years. Radio communications have been found from the Rangers as they advanced inland towards Maisy and intelligence evaluations made by the RAF of bombing missions directed at the site have now been released. All these combine to make this one of the most up-to-date references on the subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D-Day Cover Up at Pointe du Hoc: The History of the 2nd & 5th US Army Rangers, 1st May–10th June 1944 *



  






*A follow-up to the New York Times-bestselling The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach. “The second volume of the epic study breaks new ground.” —Firetrench*

Gary Sterne, a keen collector of militaria and co-founder of _The Armourer_ and _Skirmish_ magazines, has always been fascinated by the D-Day landings. In particular he was intrigued by the lack of precise information relating to the mystery of the “missing guns” of Pointe du Hoc.

His research led to the finding of a map which indicated the position of an “unknown” German gun position buried in the village of Maisy. The rediscovery of the Maisy Batteries made headline news around the world and his bestselling book _The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach_ subsequently changed the history of the Omaha sector and made many start to question the Rangers’ Pointe du Hoc mission. The Maisy site is now one of the major Normandy D-Day attractions.

For the first time ever this follow-up book now offers complete Rangers history for the seven months prior to D-Day and does so using period documents, many of which have only recently been released from TOP SECRET status in U.S. Archives. The author fills in the gaps that many have only guessed at concerning the Rangers’ real missions on D-Day, he explains why a battalion commander was removed hours before the landings, why the Rangers were not briefed on their actual D-Day missions and the extraordinary role that Lt. Col. Rudder played at Pointe du Hoc. This book is a historical game-changer that pulls no punches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Setting France Ablaze: The SOE in France During WWII*



  






During the summer of 1940, as Britain was fighting alone for its survival, the British Prime Minister, Winston Churchill, instructed the newly formed and clandestine Special Operations Executive to set Europe ablaze. From that moment on the S.O.E. took its own war to Nazi-occupied Europe by conducting a mix of espionage, sabotage and reconnaissance missions, with its F Section dedicated to aiding the liberation of France. The risks and dangers of being associated with the S.O.E were obvious, and the consequences of being caught could only be imagined by those who volunteered. Yet the volunteers still came, from all walks of life, and each a specialist in their own field. Amongst those recruited were Gus March-Phillipps, who led the Small Scale Raiding Force, Peter Churchill, who survived by convincing his captors he was related to the British Prime Minister, Tommy Yeo-Thomas, known to the Gestapo as the White Rabbit, and the legendary Newton 'Twins' who waged their own private war against the Nazis simply to get personal revenge. As F Section grew in numbers, it turned to recruiting women and from its ranks came some of the bravest to have operated in occupied Europe. These included women such as Odette Sansom, Vera Leigh, Noor Inayat Khan, Violette Szabo and Nancy Wake. Then, as the Allies invaded Europe in 1944, the S.O.E. inserted small elite teams, known as Jedburghs, deep behind enemy lines to link up with the French resistance and to coordinate more widespread and overt acts of sabotage to prevent the German reinforcement of Normandy. Peter Jacobs describes the extraordinary contribution to the Allied war effort made by the S.O.E. in France and tells the gripping story of the men and women who so bravely operated behind enemy lines, many of whom were betrayed and did not live to tell the tale. It pays tribute to the extreme courage and bravery of the individuals who did exactly what Churchill asked of them; they set France ablaze.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Building for War: The Epic Saga of the Civilian Contractors and Marines of Wake Island in World War II *



  






*The story of the Americans who came under attack five hours after Pearl Harbor was hit: “Intriguing, informative, gripping, and at times very moving” (Naval Historical Foundation).*

This intimately researched work tells the story of the thousand-plus Depression-era civilian contractors who came to Wake Island, a remote Pacific atoll, in 1941 to build an air station for the US Navy—charting the contractors’ hard-won progress as they scramble to build the naval base, as well as runways for US Army Air Corps B-17 Flying Fortresses, while war clouds gather over the Pacific.

Five hours after their attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese struck Wake Island, which was now isolated from assistance. The undermanned Marine Corps garrison, augmented by civilian-contractor volunteers, fought back against repeated enemy attacks, at one point thwarting a massive landing assault. The atoll was under siege for two weeks as its defenders continued to hope for the US Navy to come to their rescue. Finally succumbing to an overwhelming amphibious attack, the surviving Americans, military and civilian, were taken prisoner. While most were shipped off to Japanese POW camps for slave labor, a number of the civilians were retained as workers on occupied Wake. Later in the war, the last ninety-eight Americans were brutally massacred by their captors. The civilian contractors who had risked distance and danger for well-paying jobs ended up paying a steep price: their freedom and, for many, their lives.

Written by the daughter and granddaughter of civilians who served on Wake Island, _Building for War_ sheds new light on why the United States was taken by surprise in December 1941, and shines a spotlight on the little-known, virtually forgotten story of a group of civilian workers and their families whose lives were forever changed by the events on this tiny atoll.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Alpine Headquarters*



  






*“A photographic history of the Nazi party’s building works in Munich and in the Berchtesgaden and Obersalzberg . . . These postcards are fascinating” (HistoryOfWar.org).*

_Hitler’s Alpine Headquarters_ looks at the development of the Obersalzberg from a small, long established farming community into Hitler’s country residence and the Nazis’ southern headquarters. Introducing new images and additional text, this book is a much-expanded sequel to the author’s acclaimed _Hitler’s Alpine Retreat_. It explains how and why Hitler chose this area to build a home and his connection to this region.

New chapters focus on buildings and individuals of Hitler’s inner circle not covered in the earlier book. The development of the region is extensively covered by use of contemporary propaganda postcards and accompanying detailed text, allowing the reader to view the subject matter as it was presented to the masses at that time. With over 300 images and three maps, and the opportunity to compare a number of “then and now” images, the story of Hitler’s southern headquarters is brought to life through this extensive coverage.

Two seasons as an expert tour guide specializing in the history of the region during the Third Reich period allowed the author to carry out his own detailed research. There is an interview with a local man, who, as a small boy was photographed with Hitler, together with comments gathered during a recent meeting with Rochus Misch who served on Hitler’s staff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Allied Armies in Sicily and Italy 1943–1945 (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial history of Allied forces making their way through Italy in the final years of World War II, featuring rare photos from wartime archives.*

The Italian campaign was one of the most debated of World War II, splitting the American and British allies, and causing great disharmony. After the fall of Rome and the surrender of Italy, the invasion of Normandy led to the Italian campaign becoming a sideshow as the “D-Day Dodgers” fought their way through Italy to the Alps against a grinding defense and extreme weather.

In a sequence of 200 wartime photographs Simon Forty sums up the major events of the conflict—from the landings on Sicily to the crossing of the Po. Commanded first by Sir Harold Alexander and then Mark Clark, the Allied armies (U.S. Fifth and British Eighth) drew men not only from Britain, the United States, France, and Poland, but also from all over the Commonwealth—from Australia, Canada, India, New Zealand and South Africa—as well as such other countries as Brazil, Czechoslovakia, Greece, and Palestine.

The devastation caused by the war in the cities, towns, and countryside is part of the story, but perhaps the most powerful impression is made by the faces of the soldiers themselves as they look out from the Italian front of so long ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Alpine Retreat *



  






*A collection of Nazi propaganda shots, including “rare images of Adolf Hitler socializing with children and supporters at his notorious Alpine hideaway” (Daily Mail).*

Adolf Hitler became “completely captivated” by Berchtesgaden and the Obersalzberg when he first visited the area in 1923. In time, he bought Haus Wachenfeld and made the area his second seat of government. This meant major construction of the Berghof barracks, administrative buildings, airstrips and the famous “Eagle’s Nest.” During the war massive tunnels were dug. Most were destroyed by allied bombing in April 1945.

This original book tells the story of the area, and—in contemporary postcards and photographs—how it was transformed by Hitler and his henchmen (Goering, Goebbels and Borman).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare from the Riviera to the Rhine, 1944–1945 (Images of War)*



  






While the Allied armies were deadlocked with the Germans in Normandy after D-Day and even as they broke out and began their long advance, another campaign was being fought against the Germans in southern France and it is this campaign, which is often neglected in accounts of the liberation of Europe, that is the subject of Anthony Tucker-Joness latest photographic history. In a sequence of over 150 wartime photographs he tells the story, from the amphibious invasion of the French Riviera Operation Dragoon to the battle at Montelimar, the forcing of the Belfort gap, the destruction of German resistance in the Colmar pocket and the entry of Allied forces into southern Germany. His concise narrative gives a graphic overview of each phase of the operations, and the selection of photographs shows the American, French and German forces in action. The mechanized and armoured units and their equipment are a particular feature of the book. The photographs are a valuable visual record of the tanks, guns, jeeps and trucks the most up-to-date military vehicles and weaponry of the time as they moved along the roads and through the towns and countryside of southern France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Bomber Command Reflections of War : Volume 4 : Battles with the Nachtjagd 30/31 March- September 1944: Battles with the Nachtjago 30/31 March–September 1944 *



  






This, the fourth volume of a five part work that provides a comprehensive insight into all aspects of RAF Bomber Command in World War Two, begins in the spring of 1944 with a completely new insight on the catastrophic raid on Nuremburg on the night of 30/31 March and follows with the disastrous attack on Mailly-le-Camp in May. Gradually, the Allied Bomber Offensive began to bear fruit and in June 1944 the invasion of Normandy took place under an umbrella of almost total Allied air superiority. RAF Bomber Command was to play a huge part in what proved to be the final steps to ultimate victory, returning to the mass raids on German cities by night and even mounting raids on the Reich by day. The authors well-tried formula of using background information interspersed with the crews personal narrative takes you raid by raid through each tour of ops while carrying full bomb loads in sub-zero temperatures, blighted by atrocious weather conditions and dogged by fear of fire, death or serious injury or having to endure months if not years of miserable existence and near starvation behind the wire in notorious PoW camps. The path to peace was paved with the unmitigated slow ebbing of courage with an ever-present possibility of death unannounced from a prowling night fighter, nondescript and unseen, as night after incessant night, shattered and ailing bombers could run out of luck to crash in some foreign field while other crews, almost home almost empty - ran out of fuel and died horrible tortuous deaths in twisted and tangled wreckage. Not for them the glory that was accorded The Few but as Winston Churchill said: Fighters are our salvation, but the bombers alone provide the means of victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Race for the Reichstag: The 1945 Battle for Berlin *



  






*The acclaimed historian’s classic account of the Battle for Berlin offers unprecedented detail and insight into the final days of WWII in Europe.*

This authoritative study dispels the myths created by Soviet propaganda and describes the Red Army’s final offensive against Nazi Germany in graphic detail. For the Soviets, Berlin—and the Reichstag in particular—was seen as the ultimate prize. Stalin had initially promised Berlin to Marshal Zhukov. But after Zhukov blundered a preliminary battle, Stalin allowed Marshal Koniev, Zhukov's rival, to launch one of his powerful tank armies at the city.

The advancing Soviet forces were confronted by a desperate, inadequate German defense. General Weidling's panzer corps was dragged into the city in a futile attempt to prolong the existence of the Third Reich, whose leaders squabbled and schemed in their underground shelters. Ten days later, after the suicides of Hitler and Goebbels, the survivors had to choose between breakout and surrender.

Drawing on a wide range of Soviet sources and unprecedented access to German archival and memoir materials, _Race for the Reichstag_ brings into startling focus the bitter fight for the last patch of soil under Wehrmacht control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dönitz's Last Gamble: The Inshore U-Boat Campaign 1944-45*



  






*“The tragic final year of Hitler’s once highly effective U-Boat campaign against Allied shipping is graphically and grippingly told here.” —Work Boat World *

By the end of 1943 the German submarine war on Atlantic convoys was all but defeated, beaten by superior technology, code-breaking and air power. With losses mounting, Karl Dönitz withdrew the wolfpacks, but in a surprise change of strategy, following the D-Day landings in June 1944, he sent his U-boats into coastal waters, closer to home, where they could harass the crucial Allied supply lines to the new European bridgehead.

Caught unawares, the British and American navies struggled to cope with a novel predicament—in shallow waters submarines could lie undetectable on the bottom, and given operational freedom, they rarely needed to make signals, neutralizing the Allied advantages of decryption and radio direction-finding. Behind this unpleasant shock lay an even greater threat, of radically new submarine types known to be nearing service. Dönitz saw these as war-winning weapons, and gambled that his inshore campaign would hold up the Allied advance long enough to allow these faster and quieter boats to be deployed in large numbers.

This offensive was perhaps Germany’s last chance to turn the tide, yet, surprisingly, such an important story has never been told in detail before. That it did not succeed masks its full significance: in the Cold War that followed, the massive Soviet submarine fleet—built on captured German technology and tactical experience—became a very real menace to Western sea power. In this way, Dönitz’s last gamble set the course of post-war antisubmarine development.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Year of the Luftwaffe: May 1944 to May 1945*



  






*A historian analyzes Nazi Germany’s air force during its final year before Allied forces brought an end to World War II in Europe.*

_The Last Year of the Luftwaffe_ is the story of a once all-conquering force struggling to stave off an inevitable and total defeat. This book gives a complete account of Luftwaffe operations during the last twelve months of the fighting in Europe—including the dramatic Bodenplatte (or “Baseplate”) offensive over the Ardennes in December, 1944.

In this comprehensive examination of Hitler’s air force, Dr. Alfred Price examines its state from May, 1944, to May, 1945, analyzing not only the forces available to it, but also the likely potential, and impact, of new aircraft and weapons systems. He also assesses the Luftwaffe’s High Command’s performance and the effect of Allied attacks and operations.

In doing so he rejects several long-standing myths, clarifies the impact of the jet and rocket fighters, and demonstrates that the Luftwaffe performed as well as could be expected under the harsh circumstances of fighting a losing war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rebuilding the Royal Navy: Warship Design Since 1945*



  






*“A superb collection of contemporary photos . . . offers a fascinating insight into how the post-war fleet developed and adapted to its changing role.”—Ships Monthly*

This design history of post-war British warship development, based on both declassified documentation and personal experience, is the fourth and final volume in the author’s masterly account of development of Royal Navy’s ships from the 1850s to the Falklands War. In this volume the author covers the period in which he himself worked as a Naval Constructor, while this personal knowledge is augmented by George Moore’s in-depth archival research on recently declassified material.

The RN fleet in 1945 was old and worn out, while new threats and technologies and post-war austerity called for new solutions. How designers responded to these unprecedented challenges is the central theme of this book. It covers the ambitious plans for the conversion or replacement of the bigger ships; looks at all the new construction, from aircraft carriers, through destroyers and frigates, to submarines (including nuclear and strategic), to minesweepers and small craft. The authors pay particular attention to the innovations introduced and analyze the impact of the Falklands War.

At the start of the twenty-first century the Royal Navy is still a powerful and potent force with new and a number of innovative classes, both surface and sub-surface, coming on stream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dark Age of Tanks: Britain's Lost Armour, 1945–1970*



  






*A British tank historian sheds new light on the UK’s Cold War era research and development of cutting-edge military vehicles and anti-tank weaponry.*

In the thirty years after the Second World War, the British army entered a period of intense technological development. Yet, due to the lack of surviving documentation, comparatively little is known about this period. What does survive, however, reveals the British Army’s struggle to use cutting edge technology to create weapons that could crush the Soviet Union's armed forces, all the while fighting against the demands of Her Majesty's Treasury.

On this journey, the Army entertained ideas such as massive 183mm anti-tank guns, devastating rocket artillery, colossal anti-tank guided missiles, and micro-tanks operable by crews of only two. At one point, they were on the cusp of building hover tanks. This book explores a time period of increasing importance in military engineering history and brings much-needed light to the dark age of British tanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Big Wings: The Largest Aeroplanes Ever Built (Pen and Sword Large Format Aviation Books)*



  






In the history of aviation there have been many attempts to produce aircraft of extraordinary proportions to expand the limits of technology and create new performance standards. With few exceptions, the early attempts did not become the successes envisaged until post-World War II when such aircraft as the Boeing B-52 long-range heavy bomber and the Boeing 747 'Jumbo Jet' airliner changed the face of aviation in both the military and civil roles. Big Wings is a well-researched, highly informative and sometimes nostalgic look at the sixteen most significant giants of the air. Each chosen aircraft is introduced and its raison d'?tre explained, then follows an in-depth review of the successful and failed technical aspects of the design, its operational history, first-hand accounts from those that had flown the aircraft and finally some startling facts and statistics. The aircraft selected are as follows: Military—Douglas B–19, Boeing B-29, Consolidated B-36, Northrop B-49 and Boeing B-52, Airliners—Bristol Brabazon, Boeing 747 and Airbus A380, Heavy Lifters—Messerschmitt Me323, Consolidated XC-99, Lockheed C5 and Antonov AN-225, Flying Boats—Dornier Do-X, Martin JRM Mars, Hughes HK-1 and Saunders Roe Princess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Berlin Blockade: Soviet Chokehold and the Great Allied Airlift 1948-1949 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






When the world held its breath It is 25 years since the end of the Cold War, now a generation old. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europewith the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Iraq, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was Berlin.Allied agreements entered into at Teheran, Yalta and Potsdam for the carving up of postwar Berlin now meant nothing to the Soviet conquerors. Their victory had cost millions of Russian lives troops and civilians so the hammer and sickle hoisted atop the Reichstag was more a claim to ownership than success. Moscows agenda was clear and simple: the Western Allies had to leave Berlin. The blockade ensued as the Soviets orchestrated a determined program of harassment, intimidation, flexing of muscle, and Socialist propaganda to force the Allies out. Truman had already used the atomic bomb: Britain and America would not be cowed. Historys largest airborne relief program was introduced to save the beleaguered city. In a war of attrition, diplomatic bluff and backstabbing, and mobilizing of forces, the West braced itself for a third world war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*North Korea Invades the South: Across the 38th Parallel, June 1950 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *



  






When the world held its breath It is more than 25 years since the end of the Cold War. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944 long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europe with the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Syria, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was Korea Without warning, at 4.00 a.m. on 25 June 1950, North Korean artillery laid down a heavy bombardment on the Ongjin Peninsula, followed four hours later by a massive armored, air, amphibious and infantry breach of the ill-conceived postwar border that was the 38 north line of latitude. At 11.00 a.m., North Korea issued a declaration of war against the Republic of Korea. Three days later, the South Korean capital, Seoul, fell.The attack upon Korea makes it plain beyond all doubt that Communism has passed beyond the use of subversion to conquer independent nations and will now use armed invasion and war. A week after his reaction to the North Korean invasion, US President Harry S. Truman, in compliance with a UN Security Council resolution, appointed that iconic Second World War veteran, General Douglas MacArthur, commander-in-chief of forces in Korea.The first in a six-volume series on the Korean War, this publication considers those first few fateful days in June 1950 that would cement northsouth antagonism to this day, the pariah state that is communist North Korea a seemingly increasing threat to an already tenuous global peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eyewitness Korea: The Experience of British and American Soldiers in the Korean War, 1950–1953*



  






Today the Korean War of 1950-1953 is overshadowed by later twentieth-century conflicts in Vietnam and the Middle East, yet at the time it was the focus of international attention.It threatened to lead to a third world war, and although fought on a limited scale, it still involved over a million men under UN command and even more on the Communist side. It left the American and British troops who took part with a range of intense recollections that often marked them for the rest of their lives, and it is these experiences that James Goulty draws on in this eyewitness history of the conflict.He uses official documents, letters, diaries, regimental histories, memoirs, oral histories and correspondence to show what the war was like for those who took part. Their accounts vividly contrast the American and British experience as seen through the eyes of individual servicemen, and they throw fresh light on the relations between the UN forces on their different attitudes, tactics, training and equipment, and on the tensions that developed between them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Air War Over North Vietnam: Operation Rolling Thunder, 1965–1968 (Cold War, 1945–1991) *



  






In early 1965 the United States unleashed the largest sustained aerial bombing campaign since World War II, against North Vietnam. Through an ever escalating onslaught of destruction, Operation Rolling Thunder intended to signal Americas unwavering commitment to its South Vietnamese ally in the face of continued North Vietnamese aggression, break Hanois political will to prosecute the war, and bring about a negotiated settlement to the conflict. It was not to be. Against the backdrop of the Cold War and fears of widening the conflict into a global confrontation, Washington policy makers micromanaged and mismanaged the air campaign and increasingly muddled strategic objectives and operational methods that ultimately sowed the seeds of failure, despite the heroic sacrifices by U.S. Air Force and Navy pilots and crews Despite flying some 306,000 combat sorties and dropping 864,000 tons of ordnance on North Vietnam 42 per cent more than that used in the Pacific theater during World War II Operation Rolling Thunder failed to drive Hanoi decisively to the negotiating table and end the war. That would take another four years and another air campaign. But by building on the hard earned political and military lessons of the past, the Nixon Administration and American military commanders would get another chance to prove themselves when they implemented operations Linebacker I and II in May and December 1972. And this time the results would be vastly different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*When the Wolf Rises: Linebacker Ii, the Eleven Day War*



  






When the wolf rises was a term used by Theodore Roosevelt to describe "Fear" as experienced in life situations, to include combat and other extreme happenings. This term is applied to the role of the B-52s and the effect on the crews, flying out of the island of Guam and from U-Tapao, Thailand during the eleven days starting on December 18th, 1972. This personal account is a graphic description on the results of those raids from a commander of a B-52 squadron during the raids which led to the end of the Vietnam War and its aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Yom Kippur: No Peace, No War, October 1973 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






It is 25 years since the end of the Cold War, now a generation old. It began over 75 years ago, in 1944long before the last shots of the Second World War had echoed across the wastelands of Eastern Europewith the brutal Greek Civil War. The battle lines are no longer drawn, but they linger on, unwittingly or not, in conflict zones such as Iraq, Somalia and Ukraine. In an era of mass-produced AK-47s and ICBMs, one such flashpoint was the Middle East On the afternoon of 6 October, 1973, the colossus of the Israeli Defence Forces was awakened by a wave of airstrikes, followed by an artillery bombardment along the Suez Canal that preceded a meticulously planned Egyptian invasion of the Israeli-held Sinai. Simultaneously, a massive Syrian armored assault bore down on Israeli positions on the Golan Heights. The day was Yom Kippur, the most holy day on the Jewish religious calendar, and the commencement of a war that would bring the young state of Israel to the very brink of defeat. In the aftermath of the Six-Day War of 1967, a stunning Arab reversal at the hands of the untested Israeli Defence Forces, Israel occupied and held Arab territory on the West Bank, the Sinai Peninsula and the Golan Heights. These were for the most part territorial buffer zones, retained to protect Israel against an inevitable future war, but their ongoing occupation remained an open diplomatic wound. In the meanwhile, a mood of complacency came to affect the Israeli military machine, in the belief that air and armored dominance of the battlefield would, as had been the case in 1967, guarantee a quick victory in any future war.The Yom Kippur War proved the fallacy of this belief, revealing critical weaknesses in Israeli intelligence capability and battlefield strategy. The ferocity and effectiveness of the combined invasion pushed the much-storied Israeli armed forces almost to the point of collapse. Only the rapid resupply of arms and equipment by the United States, and a display of extraordinary reliance and determination by the fighting forces of Israel, rescued the young state from annihilation. The story of the Yom Kippur War is an object lesson in the dynamism of military thinking, the evolution of battlefield technology and the uneasy alliance of east and west during the Cold War era of dtente. Yom Kippur was both a military and political maneuver that adjusted the balance of power in the Middle East, and set the tone for the ideological standoff that continues in the region to this day


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cold War Jet Combat: Air-to-Air Jet Fighter Operations, 1950–1972*



  






Recounted here are nine of the earliest wars involving jet aircraft. From the Korean War and beyond, it comprises a wealth of gripping insight. Many of the jet-to-jet dogfights that spanned these jet-powered wars are enlivened to thrilling effect, including those engaged in during the two Indo-Pak Wars of 1965 and 1971. Operation Musketeer (1956), mounted when RAF and French Air Force bombers and fighter-bombers attacked airfields and other targets in Egypt (after President Nasser had nationalised the Suez Canal), is also covered in this gripping narrative. The Falklands Campaign is also covered, as is the Vietnam War. In another chapter, QRA operations around the British Isles are put under the microscope as RAF Phantoms, Lightnings, Tornadoes and Typhoon Eurofighters on Quick Reaction Alert are described, patrolling international air space and maintaining a constant vigil as Soviet Bears continued to test NATO defences. All in all, this is a compelling, well-researched and highly informative study of a particularly dynamic era in aviation history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Curiosity: A Novel (P.S.)*



  






*The Curiosity is a gripping, poignant, and thoroughly original thriller that raises disturbing questions about the very nature of life and humanity—man as a scientific subject, as a tabloid plaything, as a living being, as a curiosity.…*

Dr. Kate Philo and her scientific exploration team make a breathtaking discovery in the Arctic: the body of a man buried deep in the ice. Remarkably, the frozen man is brought back to the lab and successfully reanimated. As the man begins to regain his memories, the team learns that he was—is—a judge, Jeremiah Rice, and the last thing he remembers is falling overboard into the Arctic Ocean in 1906.

Thrown together by circumstances beyond their control, Kate and Jeremiah grow closer. But the clock is ticking and Jeremiah’s new life is slipping away...and all too soon, Kate must decide how far she is willing to go to protect the man she has come to love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Time Bubble Box Set: Books 1-5: A thrilling series of time travel adventures *



  






*Time travel fans will love this innovative and bestselling series - now available in this handy collection which contains the first five of the original Time Bubble books.

1) The Time Bubble*
The story begins as Charlie and Josh discover a time portal in a railway underpass which transports those who enter forward in time.

*2) Global Cooling*
Ten years after the events of The Time Bubble, the world is gripped by a catastrophic climate event. Can time travel provide an escape?

*3) Man out of Time*
A victim of The Time Bubble finds himself thrust twenty-two years into a future where he's been declared legally dead.

*4) Splinters in Time*
Josh has perfected the art of time travel - until an accident sends him backwards in time on a nightmarish journey through a series of alternate universes.

*5) Class of '92*
A man from the 21st Century finds himself stranded in the pre-internet culture of 1992. Meanwhile, historical figures from the past are starting to turn up in Oxford.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Time Bubble Box Set: Books 6-10: A thrilling series of time travel adventures *



  






*Time travel fans will love this innovative and bestselling series - now available in this handy collection which contains volumes 6 - 10 of the original Time Bubble books..

6) Vanishing Point*
When the timeline starts changing and people start vanishing, the world seems oblivious to the fact they ever existed. The only people who seem immune to this effect are those who have previously passed through a time bubble, but one by one, they are being killed.

*7) Midlife Crisis*
A middle-aged man whose life is going nowhere is offered the chance to live any six days of his life over again.

* Rock Bottom*
Kay's life has gone badly off track - until her younger self appears to her in the mirror to offer her a lifeline.

*9) My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday*
A man who has recently died finds himself brought back to life - but now he's living his life backwards, one day at a time.

*10) Happy New Year*
Amy's not a fan of New Year's Eve, especially when she becomes stuck in a time loop, living every one over again in reverse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bounty Hunter (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 1)*



  






_BY MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*FROM OUTLAW TO BOUNTY HUNTER TO VIGILANTE: REVENGE IS JUST THE BEGINNING*
_Cade Korbin became a bounty hunter because he knew what it was like to be hunted. What he didn’t know was who he’d end up hunting._

When it suited the Coalition, Cade was a Paladin, a member of their elite special forces. He did their dirty work and cleaned up their messes. Until his dark ops went public, and Cade was drummed out of the service with a dishonorable discharge. As if he’d ever been doing anything but following orders.

Forced to the fringes of society by his service record, Cade broke the law just to survive. Then the Enforcers caught him, and he served his time. Sick of the hypocrisy in the supposedly utopian Coalition, he crossed over to the other side and made a life among his former enemies in the Free Systems Alliance. Now he hunts the galaxy’s worst lowlifes, for a fee, and the only orders he takes are his own.

But when his past catches up with him, Cade is forced to fight for more than just credits…

This time, he’s in it for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Flight of the Javelin: The Complete Series: A Space Opera Box Set*



  






*Get the Flight of the Javelin Box Set, featuring all three books in the Amazon Bestselling series. 1000+ pages of space opera action perfect for fans of Jay Allan, Jennifer Foehner Wells, and JN Chaney.*

Fifteen years into a twenty-year voyage, war veteran Captain Throttle Reyne is looking forward to taking a break from dealing with malfunctions, glitches, and the hassles of monitoring a thousand colonists in cryo-sleep. 

But when her colony ship breaks down in the middle of nowhere, Throttle and her crew must leave the colonists behind to search for help. They find a ship that's not only missing a crew… it's clearly not from their star system. 

It's the discovery of a lifetime. All they need to do is tow the mysterious vessel back to their colony ship for further study and
Throttle won't ever have to work again. One problem. While they're away, the colony ship is stolen—with the colonists still on board. 

Throttle gives chase to a lawless star system on the outer rim. To get their colonists back, they must take on the pirates and ganglords who will do anything—and sell anyone—to make a buck. 

They play dirty. But Throttle and her crew play dirtier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.17

*Titan: Military Science Fiction (Alien War Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*One man's final fight to save those closer to him than brothers.*

The human fleet has razed the alien homeworld, reducing it to a barren rock blackened by nuclear winter. Only a few survivors remain.

Equipped with the awesome might of the Titan battle suits, war machines with enough firepower to smash a small army, Rade and his platoon have been dispatched to the homeworld to hunt down the survivors of the nuclear bombardment and erase the alien threat from the galaxy forever.

Unfortunately, it seems the aliens don't want to go down without a fight.

Rade soon realizes the human fleet has made a grave error in judgment. There are more than a _few_ survivors. Much more. And most of the planetary defenses are still intact.

When Rade and his Titans find themselves stranded without backup or support, he must call upon all of his training and inner strength if he hopes to lead his men to safety. But where do you go when you're trapped behind enemy lines and a whole planet is against you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Destiny #1: Gods of Night*



  






*The first novel in an epic crossover trilogy uniting characters from every corner of the Star Trek universe, revealing the shocking origin and final fate of the Federation's most dangerous enemy—the Borg.*

Half a decade after the Dominion War and more than a year after the rise and fall of Praetor Shinzon, the galaxy's greatest scourge returns to wreak havoc upon the Federation—and this time its goal is nothing less than total annihilation.

Elsewhere, deep in the Gamma Quadrant, an ancient mystery is solved. One of Earth's first generation of starships, lost for centuries, has been found dead and empty on a desolate planet. But its discovery so far from home has raised disturbing questions, and the answers harken back to a struggle for survival that once tested a captain and her crew to the limits of their humanity.

From that terrifying flashpoint begins an apocalyptic odyssey that will reach across time and space to reveal the past, define the future, and show three captains—Jean-Luc Picard of the _U.S.S. Enterprise_, TM William Riker of the _U.S.S. Titan_, and Ezri Dax of the _U.S.S Aventine—_that some destinies are inescapable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cerberus Series: Books 1-3: (A Military Space Opera Box Set)*



  






*Nolan Garrett is Cerberus. A government assassin, tasked with fixing the galaxy's darkest, ugliest problems.*

3 thrilling novels. 1,000+ pages of fearless heroes, non-stop futuristic action, and neck-breaking plot twists.

Armed with cutting-edge weapons and an AI-run cybernetic suit that controls his paralyzed legs, he is the fist in the shadows, the dagger to the heart of the Nyzarian Empire’s enemies.

Then he found Bex on his doorstep…

A junkie, high on the drug he’d fought for years to avoid, and a former elite soldier like him. So he takes her in to help her get clean—Silverguards never leave their own behind.

If only he’d known his actions would put him in the crosshairs of the most powerful cartel in New Avalon.

Facing an army of gangbangers, drug pushers, and thugs, Nolan must fight to not only carry out his mission, but to prevent the escalating violence from destroying everything he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Eurynome Code: The Complete Series: A Space Opera Box Set*



  






*Get The Eurynome Box Set, featuring all six books in the amazon bestselling series. Like Firefly? Can't get enough Killjoys? Then this series is for you. 1500+ pages of high-octane space opera action.*

Karin Makos lives a lie. Genetically engineered from birth and raised in a scientific compound to gain unnatural powers, she has since escaped and built a new life hidden from those who created her. For her, the chance to pilot a small-time scrounging vessel to remote corners of space is the dream. After years on the run with her sister and enduring the constant paranoia of living planet-side, going off-radar gives her exactly what she wants: freedom.

In a single night, that dream is shattered.

A system-wide attack decimates humanity, and the few insubstantial clues they have point straight back into her past and the horrors it holds. Plagued by strange dreams of her sister and a sense of growing danger, Karin and the crew of the Nemina must race desperately across space to find their loved ones—and answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Colossus Collection : A Space Opera Adventure Box Set (Books 1-7 + Bonus Material)*



  






_*Over 1900 pages of space opera adventure...*_*Holly Drake just got out of prison... but that doesn't mean she’s free.*

The City of Jade Spires is no paradise. Yet the towers glimmering beneath the glow of a gas giant, and the 6 Moons balanced between four supposedly equal races make it seem like one.

Serving an unfair sentence like Holly’s clears up such a gross misconception pretty quick. When she walks free due to the intervention of a mysterious source, she quickly realizes they want her to do something:

*Steal a priceless jewel about to be moved off-planet.*

With a record like hers—fair or not, that doesn’t matter—it’s the only work she can find. Her old life is over and there’s no bringing it back. Problem is, she has no idea how to pull off a heist and precious little time to figure it out.

But giving up was never an option. If it was, she’d never have landed in prison in the first place.

Why Holly? Who’s pulling her strings? And just how far across the 6 Moons system and into danger will she have to go for answers before time runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Agents of the Planetary Republic, Books 1-10 *



  






The Planetary Republic and Star League have settled their differences. Treaties are signed, trade is restored. But spies and diplomatic turmoil lead to a high-tech cold war of epic proportions.

Ex Space Marine Gina Wilcox finds herself in a law enforcement career after the war, but life can be just as dangerous on the streets as the battlefield.

Sleeper cells activate, assassinating government officials. Crime syndicates flourish. And a certain high-tech android has been stolen by the League, spirited off world for unknown purposes.

Into this milieu a band of Marine outcasts join the fight. They spent more time in the brig than on the battlefield, yet racked up admirable wartime kill ratios. These renegades are quietly recruited by Republican Naval Intelligence to lead black ops against the League.

Gina Wilcox will join their leader Commander Hamilton Wolf in a risky interstellar quest to retrieve an android who doesn’t even realize she’s not human.

The fate of two civilizations hangs in the balance . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Winter of Our Discontent (Penguin Classics) *



  






*The final novel of one of America’s most beloved writers—a tale of degeneration, corruption, and spiritual crisis

A Penguin Classic*

In awarding John Steinbeck the 1962 Nobel Prize in Literature, the Nobel committee stated that with _The Winter of Our Discontent_, he had “resumed his position as an independent expounder of the truth, with an unbiased instinct for what is genuinely American.” Ethan Allen Hawley, the protagonist of Steinbeck’s last novel, works as a clerk in a grocery store that his family once owned. With Ethan no longer a member of Long Island’s aristocratic class, his wife is restless, and his teenage children are hungry for the tantalizing material comforts he cannot provide. Then one day, in a moment of moral crisis, Ethan decides to take a holiday from his own scrupulous standards. Set in Steinbeck’s contemporary 1960 America, the novel explores the tenuous line between private and public honesty, and today ranks alongside his most acclaimed works of penetrating insight into the American condition. This Penguin Classics edition features an introduction and notes by leading Steinbeck scholar Susan Shillinglaw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Zak George's Guide to a Well-Behaved Dog: Proven Solutions to the Most Common Training Problems for All Ages, Breeds, and Mixes *



  






*A compassionate, modern, science-based approach to help you (and your dog!) with common training problems

“Zak George takes his dedication to humane and effective dog training from the screen to the written page.”—Dr. John Ciribassi*, *DVM, DACVB, coeditor of Decoding Your Dog*

Celebrity dog trainer and YouTube star Zak George creates the most watched dog training content in the world and has helped millions of people with their dogs. In this problem-based guide, he makes it easy to look up and solve the exact behavioral issue that you're struggling with—whether you’re dealing with a new puppy, an adult dog you’ve had for years, or a recently adopted rescue. He also helps you prevent many of these problems from becoming established in the first place. Packed with case studies and examples from Zak’s videos so you can see his dog and puppy training tactics in action, this book contains step-by-step instructions for dealing with:

• Chewing
• Jumping up
• Barking
• Play biting
• Begging
• Not listening
• Thunderstorm phobia
• Separation anxiety
• Aggression
• And much more!

Delving deeply into why dogs do what they do and how to work through any problems that might arise, Zak proves that it's never too late to correct behavioral issues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Idiot in Love: A Novel*



  






Kieran’s love life didn’t get off to a good start. He threw up after his first kiss; he was beaten up by the first girl to have a crush on him; and after a mix-up with his first love letter, he could only sit back and watch as the entire school mistook him for a brutal murderer. By the time the hormones kicked in, Kieran had all but given up on love, but the worst was yet to come.

Relying on advice from friends who are just as dumb and just as clueless, Kieran weaves a stuttering, stumbling path through the world of adult dating. He lacks decorum, charisma, confidence—everything he needs to succeed. Despite that, there is one girl who changes him, one girl who eases his nerves and gives him hope. She is everything he had hoped for: beautiful, generous, funny—and she didn’t turn tail and run when she first saw him. But then, she disappears. Will Kieran find her again? And if he does, can his luck hold long enough to make a relationship with her last? What are the chances that all the mishaps and misadventures that go before, between, and after will put him off dating for good?

_An Idiot in Love_ chronicles a series of unfortunate sexual encounters and relationships that every reader can appreciate and sympathize with.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Merlin the Magical Fluff*



  






My name is Gracie Springs, and I am not a witch… but I’m pretty sure my cat is. I first started to get suspicious when he jumped just a little too high while chasing after a robin in our front yard. I knew for sure when he opened up his mouth and addressed me by name!

The first thing he told me? That he doesn’t like the name I gave him—even though “Fluffy” fits him like a warm sweater at Christmas. Now we’ve compromised on “Merlin the Magical Fluff,” which according to him references his long and proud lineage just fine.

After that small matter was settled, he informed me that I must uphold his secret or risk spending the rest of my life in some magical prison. I agreed, not knowing it would turn into a full-time job of covering his tracks and fibbing our way out of some pretty tight spots.

When my boss at the local coffee shop turns up dead as a dormouse, things go from challenging to practically impossible… especially since all my coworkers seem to think I’m to blame.

Here’s hoping my witchy cat can charm our way out of this one, because right now it looks like I’m cursed if I do and charged with murder if I don’t. Yikes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder, Take Two: A Humorous & Magical Cozy Mystery (A Witch City Mystery Book 10)*



  






*A fun cozy mystery of witches, magic, and the haunted history of Salem, Massachusetts!

When a copycat killer has reporter Lee Barrett brushing up on ancient history, it’s a test where failure could be lethal . . .*

As a Salem, Massachusetts, native, WICH-TV field reporter and amateur sleuth Lee Barrett is well versed in the region’s lore. So when the murder of revered local professor Samuel Bond resembles a killing from almost two centuries ago, everyone is on edge. Especially assistant professor Cody McGinnis . . .

Not only did Cody have differences with Bond, he even taught a course on the historic murder. And when his fingerprints and ladder are found at the crime scene, the police are certain of his guilt. Cody’s family, however, believes otherwise and asks Lee for assistance. Now, with the help of her clairvoyant cat, O’Ryan, her tech-savvy librarian aunt and housemate Ibby, and Pete Mondello, her handsome detective beau, Lee will delve deeper than ever into Salem’s past—and into her own psychic gifts—to find the real killer—before someone else is history . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Late Checkout (A Witch City Mystery Book 9) *



  






*A dead ballplayer means foul play in Salem . . . *

Field reporter Lee Barrett is not happy that her hours are being cut back at WICH-TV, although it is nice to spend more time volunteering with Aunt Ibby, a research librarian at Salem's main branch. But Lee's least favorite task is going up to the stacks, a spooky, seldom-frequented upper section of the library. On this day she has good reason to be afraid—she finds a dead man, surrounded by hundreds of scattered books and torn-out pages.

Her police detective beau, Pete Mondello, is soon on the scene, and the deceased is identified as a former minor league baseball player—and ex-con—named Wee Willie Wallace, who hasn't been seen in Salem for twenty years. With help from her friend River's Tarot reading, her clairvoyant cat O'Ryan, and Lee's own psychic gifts, she steps up to the plate to catch the killer who took the old ballplayer out of the game . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Reluctant Hero Trilogy*



  






*The complete trilogy in one easy-to-read volume!

BOOK 1: THE SHROUD OF TURIN* - More than two thousand years ago, the body of Christ was wrapped in cloth after the Crucifixion… and the imprint of His body’s wounds left physical evidence on the cloth, including DNA.

Now, when Daniel DiBenedetto, psychology graduate, is financially cut off by his parents, he visits Dr. Alan Cranston, assistant to the president of a university. Daniel requests grant money to study the psychological ramifications of biblical artifacts on various cultures. Instead, Alan arranges for Daniel to join historian Magena Night-cloud in Italy, as she studies the Shroud of Turin.

After a man is murdered during a robbery, evidence points to Daniel as the prime suspect. A fugitive from the Italian police, the only way that Daniel might prevail is to develop faith in God’s power.

When another death rocks his foundation, Daniel must unconditionally trust in God if he is to survive. But is he worthy?

As their mission evolves into something more dangerous and complex than they bargained for, Daniel and Magena must go undercover—and in so doing, they meet their greatest challenges. Magena is faithful to God, but without God’s help, will Daniel, a nonbeliever, prevail against an evil, dangerous enemy?

The Shroud of Turin, the first novel in the Reluctant Hero series by acclaimed Christian author Summer Lee, features psychology graduate Daniel DiBenedetto and historian Magena Night-cloud. Together, they research biblical artifacts and discover Christian meaning in their adventure quests.


*BOOK 2: THE JEWELS OF JEZEBEL* - Thousands of years ago, Queen Jezebel, a Baal worshiper, brought in eight hundred Baal prophets and ordered the slaughter of Israel’s faithful prophets. After King Ahab was killed in battle, and Jehu became king, Jezebel was murdered while wearing her jewels.

Now, psychology graduate Daniel DiBenedetto and historian Magena Nightcloud seek those jewels. Their quest begins with a trip to the ruins of Samaria, where the Temple of Baal may have been located. They obtain a cryptic poem that may lead them to the jewels—or on a wild chase to their deaths.

As they follow the clues and meet a mysterious woman who offers to help them, they cross paths with a secret society and endure perilous situations that threaten to tear them apart. When the danger leads to bloodshed, they must decide whether to even trust each other.

Will Daniel and Magena work together to find the jewels? Or will they die in pursuit of the priceless gems that once belonged to an evil queen?


*BOOK 3: THE SONS OF DESTINY* - Magena’s a captive in the real world. Daniel’s a captive in the virtual world—and if his captor discovers the secret to passing between worlds, her satanic powers will be unleashed in reality.

When Yasmeen orders Daniel’s execution by her Baal worshipers, he delays her death decree. But how long can he prevail against the self-proclaimed Queen Jezebel?

Meanwhile, Magena meets Reuben, one of the Twelve Sons of Destiny, descendants of Israel’s ancient tribal leaders. Together, they must escape and rescue Daniel before the Jewels of Jezebel find their way into the wrong hands.

Pursued by Yasmeen/Jezebel and her demon-possessed Hive of Baal, as well as a modern megalomaniac with an army, it’s up to Daniel and Magena—and the Sons of Destiny—to stop evil before it’s too late. But will they ever see each other again? Will they survive the dangerous challenges in the last days?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Archy McNally Series Volume Two: McNally's Caper, McNally's Trial, McNally's Puzzle*



  






*The Palm Beach private eye is back—in three more adventures by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author and “master of suspense” (The Washington Post).*

In his long-running, _New York Times_–bestselling mystery series set in South Florida, Edgar Award–winning author Lawrence Sanders gave readers “his most delightful character”—a charming playboy turned Palm Beach PI by the name of Archy McNally (_Chicago Tribune_).

_McNally’s Caper_: In this _New York Times_ bestseller, Griswold Forsythe II wants to know which greedy, conniving relative is making off with the family treasures, including an original Picasso and an irreplaceable Edgar Allan Poe first edition. Suspects abound, including the sexy Forsythe women who all seem to find McNally irresistible. But things take a nasty turn when Griswold is murdered.

_McNally’s Trial_: In the past six months, Whitcomb Funeral Homes in southern Florida has shipped out five hundred dead bodies. Why are so many caskets leaving the Sunshine State and being airlifted to New York, Boston, and Chicago? Called in to investigate, McNally’s about to blow the lid off a most unusual case in this _New York Times_ bestseller.

_McNally’s Puzzle_: Hiram Gottschalk, the owner of the Palm Beach shop Parrots Unlimited, fears for his life. He turns to McNally after someone slashes a photo of him and his late wife and then wrings the neck of his beloved pet bird. Turns out he was right to be scared. When his client is stabbed in his sleep, McNally’s determined to ruffle some feathers to find the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dolphin Drone: A Military Thriller*



  






A taught, high-concept thriller that humanizes the men and women behind military espionage.

James Grundvig’s Dolphin Drone takes us into the complex underworld of global terrorism with razor-sharp plot twists, remarkable characters, and fascinating insight into the technological advancements of the US Navy.

Using dolphin sonar-tracking technology, Ex-Navy SEAL Merk Toten stumbles of freshly laid Iranian sea mines while conducting surveillance on two US ships that were hijacked by Somali pirates on the Strait of Hormuz. This discovery occurs on the same day that a fake intelligence report draws three US drones away from the Persian Gulf. Toten investigates the parallel events to uncover a new super-terrorist group made up of a network of Somali warlords, Islamic assailants, Yemen-based terrorists, and ISIS sympathizers.

When Merk Toten and the beautiful CIA Operative Jenny Myung King discover a plot by this new terrorist organization to bomb New York Harbor, the duo must race against the clock to stop the devastating attack.

_Dolphin Drone_ is a tense thriller that combines cutting-edge marine technology, high-stakes undercover operations, and complex and frightening political underpinnings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Six Days of the Condor*



  






*The classic spy thriller about corruption in the CIA that inspired the hit film and TV show: “A master of intrigue” (John Grisham).*

Sandwiches are a part of Ronald Malcolm’s every day, but one just saved his life. On the day that gunmen pay a visit to the American Literary Historical Society, he’s out at lunch. The society is actually a backwater of the Central Intelligence Agency, where Malcolm and a few other bookworms comb mystery novels for clues that might unlock real life diplomatic questions. One of his colleagues has learned something he wasn’t meant to know. A sinister conspiracy has penetrated the CIA, and the gunmen are its representatives. They massacre the office, and only learn later of Malcolm—a loose end that needs to be dealt with.

Malcolm—codename Condor—calls his handlers at the agency, hoping for a safe haven, instead drawing another attempt on his life. With no one left to trust he goes on the run. But like it or not, Malcolm is the only person who can root out the corruption at the highest levels of the CIA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chase Fulton Novels: The Opening Chase, The Broken Chase, and The Stronger Chase: Books 1 - 3*



  






*When America demands a hero, Chase Fulton steps to the plate. Experience the excitement, intrigue, and edge-of-your-seat action as Chase Fulton, former collegiate baseball phenom turned covert operative, faces enemies unlike any you’ve ever read before. Not all enemies sleep outside our camps. Some of them wake up only inches away from the brave souls we entrust with our freedom and our future. Don’t miss the heart-stopping action of books 1-3 of The Chase Fulton Novels series.

Book #1: The Opening Chase:*
When collegiate baseball phenom Chase Fulton suffers a freak injury on the field that shatters his dreams of becoming a Major League catcher, his future looks bleak until he’s recruited into quasi-governmental covert operations, where his training as an assassin and covert intelligence operative launches him into a world fraught with danger, intrigue, and unexpected passion. As Chase navigates the Caribbean, he’s pursued by a beautiful Russian SVR officer who is trained and prepared to find, interrogate, and kill him if necessary. He learns exactly how deadly the realm of international espionage can be when duty and love collide.

*Book #2: The Broken Chase*
When American covert operative Chase Fulton finds himself aboard a luxury mega-yacht off the Florida Keys with a dead Russian billionaire on deck and the beautiful SVR officer he loves standing over the body with a bloody knife in her hands, he believes his life could never become more complicated. But he is wrong. A vow to a mentor and beloved friend sends him on a tumultuous quest through the criminal underworld of South Florida to rescue an innocent young woman who represents not only Chase’s painful past, but also may be his only hope for psychological survival in the future. After suffering the agony of loss and ultimate betrayal, Chase learns that loyalty is a veil behind which deception, dishonor, and treason often lurk.

*Book #3: The Stronger Chase*
After learning that he’d been the target of the most elaborate infiltration scheme by Russian intelligence since the Cold War, American covert operative and assassin, Chase Fulton, vows to coax the mastermind of the complex scheme out of the Kremlin and into the open, where he’ll exact his revenge. An unexpected encounter with a mysterious figure who claims to have known Chase’s father opens doors into a world Chase isn’t prepared to enter. From the high seas of the North Atlantic to the Shenandoah Valley outside Washington D.C., Chase must face the demons of his emotions, as well as the forces of evil determined to destroy him, as he resolves to become more focused, deadlier, and stronger than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.06

*White Rain (The Misadventures of Max Bowman Book 4) *

Book 1 is currently *free here*.





  






For almost a year, Max Bowman has been locked away in the Community — a "retirement" home for former CIA spooks with secrets too scary to share with the world, where the residents are drugged into obliviousness and kept content with reruns of Bonanza and The Beverly Hillbillies.

But then after a daring escape, Max is back — or, at least, what's left of him. He's lost his love, his home, his money and most of his memories. And the only way to get any of them back is by taking on a crooked lobbyist whose menace is almost as big as his stomach. This creep is selling white supremacy — and his ancient donors are more than willing to dive into that particular gene pool.

Max is truly on the highway to hell — with Mar-a-Lago serving as a rest stop along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crows: Encounters with the Wise Guys of the Avian World*



  






*A treasure trove of stories, poems, and information on the brainy, black-feathered bird that’s rich in insight and humor.*

This revised and expanded edition of Candace Savage’s best-selling book about ravens and crows is enhanced by additional paintings, drawings, and photos, as well as a fascinating selection of first-person stories and poems about remarkable encounters with crows. In one story, a pack of crows brilliantly thwarts an attack by a Golden Eagle; in another, a mischievous crow rescues the author from grief. And in a third piece, after nursing a battered baby crow back to health until it flies off with other crows, Louise Erdrich hauntingly describes her altered awareness as she listens for the “dark laugh” of crows while she works.

Based on two decades of audacious research by scientists around the world, the book also provides an unprecedented, evidence-based glimpse into corvids’ intellectual, social, and emotional lives. But whether viewed through the lens of science, myth, or everyday experience, the result is always the same. These birds are so smart—and so mysterious—they take your breath away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Flying Dinosaurs: How Fearsome Reptiles Became Birds*



  






*“It will be difficult for any reader to think about dinosaurs—or birds—in the same ways they had before.”—Publishers Weekly*

The discovery of stunning, feathered dinosaur fossils coming out of China in the twentieth century suggests that these creatures were much more bird-like than paleontologists previously imagined. Further evidence—bones, genetics, eggs, behavior, and more—has shown a seamless transition from fleet-footed carnivores to the ancestors of modern birds.

Mixing colorful portraits with news on the latest fossil findings and interviews with leading paleontologists in the United States, China, Europe, and Australia, John Pickrell explains and details dinosaurs’ development of flight. This special capacity introduced a whole new range of abilities for the animals and helped them survive a mass extinction, when thousands of other dinosaur species that once populated Earth did not. Pickrell also turns his journalistic eye toward the stories behind the latest discoveries, investigating the role of the Chinese black market in trading fossils, the controversies among various dinosaur hunters, the interference of national governments intent on protecting scientific information, and the race to publish findings first that make this research such a dynamic area of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Middle Class: A History*



  






*So often we hear that an obsession with class is what defines the British. But when we talk of the middle class, what do we really mean?*

When was it first possible to define such a thing and is the term still relevant today? Would members of the middle class recognise themselves in their historical antecedents?

_The Middle Class: A History_ tells the rich and compelling story of this disparate and constantly evolving group whose materialism and hunger for social advancement is an index of Britain’s evolution. The death of feudalism, the furthering of democracy, the spread of literacy, the industrial and sexual revolutions, the development of mass media – the middle class is never far away, drawing up petitions, lobbying for changes in attitude and legislation, engaging in philanthropy, while always mindful to protect its own interests.

In this scholarly yet entertaining – and often highly amusing – account, historian Lawrence James has searched high and low to find the heartbeat of his subject. Balancing acuity with anecdote, he draws on an extraordinary range of sources, from medieval legal records to twentieth-century advertising slogans.

_The Middle Class_ is a truly engrossing portrait of a sprawling and complex social group, so familiar to many of us yet so often misunderstood and unappreciated. It is a masterpiece of popular history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Emperor's Tomb (with bonus short story The Balkan Escape): A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 6) *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Former Justice Department operative Cotton Malone has received an anonymous note carrying an unfamiliar Web address. Logging on, he’s shocked to see Cassiopeia Vitt, a woman who’s saved his life more than once, being tortured at the hands of a mysterious man who has a single demand: Bring me the artifact she’s asked you to keep safe. The only problem is, Malone doesn’t have a clue what the man is talking about, since Cassiopeia has left nothing with him. So begins Malone’s most harrowing adventure to date—one that offers up astounding historical revelations, pits him against a ruthless ancient brotherhood, and sends him from Denmark to Belgium to Vietnam then on to one of the greatest archaeological sites in the world: the tomb of China’s First Emperor, guarded by an underground army of terra-cotta warriors, which has inexplicably remained sealed for more than two thousand years—its mysteries about to be revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Born Survivors: Three Young Mothers and Their Extraordinary Story of Courage, Defiance, and Hope*



  






*The Nazis murdered their husbands but concentration camp prisoners Priska, Rachel, and Anka would not let evil take their unborn children too—a remarkable true story that will appeal to readers of The Lost and The Nazi Officer’s Wife, Born Survivors celebrates three mothers who defied death to give their children life.*

Eastern Europe, 1944: Three women believe they are pregnant, but are torn from their husbands before they can be certain. Rachel is sent to Auschwitz, unaware that her husband has been shot. Priska and her husband travel there together, but are immediately separated. Also at Auschwitz, Anka hopes in vain to be reunited with her husband. With the rest of their families gassed, these young wives are determined to hold on to all they have left—their lives, and those of their unborn babies. Having concealed their condition from infamous Nazi doctor Josef Mengele, they are forced to work and almost starved to death, living in daily fear of their pregnancies being detected by the SS.
In April 1945, as the Allies close in, Priska gives birth. She and her baby, along with Anka, Rachel, and the remaining inmates, are sent to Mauthausen concentration camp on a hellish seventeen-day train journey. Rachel gives birth on the train, and Anka at the camp gates. All believe they will die, but then a miracle occurs. The gas chamber runs out of Zyklon-B, and as the Allied troops near, the SS flee. Against all odds, the three mothers and their newborns survive their treacherous journey to freedom.
On the seventieth anniversary of Mauthausen’s liberation from the Nazis by American soldiers, renowned biographer Wendy Holden recounts this extraordinary story of three children united by their mothers’ unbelievable—yet ultimately successful—fight for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Allies Strike Back, 1941–1943 (The War in the West Book 2)*



  






*Volume two in this “expert, anecdote-filled, thoroughly entertaining” history of WWII follows The Rise of Germany as the Allied forces turn the tides (Kirkus).*

James Holland’s _The Rise of Germany_, the first volume in his War in the West trilogy, was widely praised for his impeccable research and lively narrative. Covering the dawn of World War II, it ended at a point when the Nazi war machine appeared to be unstoppable. Germany had taken Poland and France with shocking speed. London was bombed, and U-boats harried shipping on the Atlantic. But Germany hadn’t actually won the Battle of Britain or the Battle of the Atlantic. It was not producing airplanes or submarines fast enough. And what looked like victory in Greece and Crete had expended crucial resources in short supply.

_The Allies Strike Back_ continues the narrative as Germany’s invasion of Russia unfolds in the east, while in the west, the Americans formally enter the war. In North Africa, following major setbacks at the hands of Rommel, the Allies storm to victory. Meanwhile, the bombing of Germany escalates, aiming to not only destroy the its military, industrial, and economic system, but also relentlessly crush civilian morale. Comprehensive and impeccably researched, “Holland brings a fresh eye to the ebb and flow of the conflict” in this “majestic saga” of 20th century history (Literary Review, UK).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*September Hope: The American Side of a Bridge Too Far*



  






*Acclaimed historian John C. McManus, author of The Dead and Those About to Die, explores World War II’s most ambitious invasion, Operation Market Garden, an immense, daring offensive to defeat Nazi Germany before the end of 1944.

“A riveting and deeply moving story of uncommon courage.”—Alex Kershaw, New York Times bestselling author of The First Wave*

August 1944 saw the Allies achieve more significant victories than in any other month over the course of the war. The Germans were in disarray, overwhelmed on all fronts. Rumors swirled that the war would soon be over.

On September 17, the largest airborne drop in military history commenced over Holland—including two entire American divisions, the 101st and the 82nd. Their mission was to secure key bridges at such places as Son, Eindhoven, Grave, and Nijmegen until British armored forces could relieve them. The Germans, however, proved much stronger than the Allies anticipated. In eight days of ferocious combat, they mauled the airborne, stymied the tanks, and prevented the Allies from crossing the Rhine.

_September Hope_ conveys the American perspective like never before, through a vast array of new sources and countless personal interviews to create a truly revealing portrait of this searing human drama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Day the Devils Dropped In: The 9th Parachute Battalion in Normandy - D-Day to D+6: The Merville Battery to the Château St Côme*



  






*This WWII history presents a vivid chronicle of the British Army’s 9th Parachute Battalion and their operations in Normandy based on survivor interviews.*

The first hours and days following the Allied invasion of Normandy were perhaps the most crucial moment of the Second World War. The Day The Devils Dropped In examines the pivotal role played by the 9th Battalion of the Parachute Regiment in the first week of the landings. These brave British soldiers were tasked with neutralizing the mighty Merville Battery, and capturing Le Plein and the Chateau St. Côme on the Breville Ridge. Failure by to achieve any of these objectives could have meant disaster for Operation Overlord—and catastrophe for the Allied war effort.

In his quest to uncover what transpired in the early days of the landings, historian Neil Barber tracked down and interviewed surviving participants in the operation. In _The Day the Devils Dropped In_, he presents the full story, largely in the very words of those who lived through the experience. Enhanced by wartime photographs throughout, this revealing chronicle is a fine tribute to those whose contribution must never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pacific Naval War 1941–1945*



  






The Pacific Naval War 1941–1945 is an account of the war between the Allies and the Japanese. This was primarily a naval war as sea power allowed the Japanese to mount their attack on Pearl Harbor and then advance westwards and southwards, and it was sea power that enabled the Allies to strike back and even take the war to Japan itself. The tide turned very quickly, with the overwhelming US victory at Midway in June 1942 ending any Japanese hope of domination, and eventually saw the greatest naval battle in history at Leyte Gulf as American forces retook the Philippines. The book begins by setting the scene in the Far East and the decisions that led Japan into war, and also by looking at the situation faced by the Royal Navy elsewhere, with its initial heavy losses of major ships, and especially aircraft carriers. Yet, within a couple of years, the Royal Navy was able to send the strongest and most balanced fleet in its history to the Far East and played a major role in attacking Japanese oil production and in preventing reinforcements being flown from Japan to Iwo Jima and Okinawa.The conflict also saw the Royal Australian Navy develop from a small force designed to support the Royal Navy in the southern hemisphere into a viable naval force in its own right and ready to become a balanced fleet in the immediate postwar years. The progress of the war is supported by eyewitness accounts from those involved in the fighting at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Unknown Battle of Midway: The Destruction of the American Torpedo Squadrons*



  






*“A memoir and more . . . Kernan brings this maritime battle superbly to life. . . . And he narrates the air assault in gripping detail” (The Wall Street Journal).*

The Battle of Midway is considered the greatest US naval victory, but behind the luster is the devastation of the American torpedo squadrons. Of the 51 planes sent to attack Japanese carriers only 7 returned, and of the 127 aircrew only 29 survived. Not a single torpedo hit its target.

A story of avoidable mistakes and flawed planning, _The Unknown Battle of Midway_ reveals the enormous failures that led to the destruction of four torpedo squadrons but were omitted from official naval reports: the planes that ran out of gas, the torpedoes that didn’t work, the pilots who had never dropped torpedoes, and the breakdown of the attack plan. Alvin Kernan, who was present at the battle, has written a troubling but persuasive analysis of these and other little-publicized aspects of this great battle. The standard navy tactics for carrier warfare are revealed in tragic contrast to the actual conduct of the battle and the after-action reports of the ships and squadrons involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Raiders of Arakan: V Force and the Battle for Burma in World War Two (Daring Military Operations of World War Two)*



  






A stirring account of one of the bravest and most effective units in the fight against Japan in World War Two.

*Ideal for readers of James Holland, E. B. Sledge and James H. Hallas.*

By 1942 Guam, Wake Island, Hong Kong, the Philippines, the Dutch East Indies, Malaya, Singapore, and Burma had all fallen to Japanese forces.

On the Burmese-Indian border the Allies began their fight back, but to do so they needed to know the movements of the Japanese military.

V Force, under the leadership of Major Denis Holmes, was created as a reconnaissance, intelligence-gathering, and guerrilla organisation to become the eyes and ears of the Allied military.

Working with 3rd Commando Brigade, the 81st West African Brigade, and the support of local population, Holmes and his men were able to gather information and strike behind enemy lines. Their daring was remarkable, their information usually of exemplary accuracy and their speed instant.

C. E. Lucas Phillips uses Holmes’ own diary along with memoirs of various combatants to provide insight into these unconventional heroes, their impressive courage, and how their exhilarating exploits allowed the Allied forces to turn the tide against Japanese aggression.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cracking the Luftwaffe Codes: The Secrets of Bletchley Park*



  






An intriguing page-turning and personal account of that most secretive of wartime institutions, Bletchley Park, and of the often eccentric people who helped to win the war Beryl BainbridgeBletchley Park, or 'Station X', was home to the most famous code breakers of the Second World War. The 19th-century mansion was the key center for cracking German, Italian and Japanese codes, providing the allies with vital information. After the war, many intercepts, traffic-slips and paperwork were burned (allegedly at Churchill's behest). The truth about Bletchley was not revealed until F. Winterbotham's The Ultra Secret was published in 1974. However, nothing until now has been written on the German Air Section. In Cracking the Luftwaffe Codes, former WAAF (Women's Auxiliary Air Force) Gwen Watkins brings to life the reality of this crucial division. In a highly informative, lyrical account, she details her eventful interview, eventual appointment at the 'the biggest lunatic asylum in Britain', methods for cracking codes, the day-to-day routine and decommissioning of her section.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alastair Denniston: Code-Breaking from Room 40 to Berkeley Street and the Birth of GCHQ *



  






*“The expertly researched biography of the man who created and led the British intelligence organization best known for cracking the Nazi’s codes.” —Midwest Book Review*

Some of the individuals who played key roles in the success of Bletchley Park in reading the secret communications of Britain’s enemies during the Second World War have become well-known figures. However, the man who created and led the organization based there, from its inception in 1919 until 1942, has, surprisingly, been overlooked—until now. In 1914 Alastair Denniston, who had been teaching French and German at Osborne Royal Navy College, was one of the first recruits into the Admiralty’s fledgling codebreaking section that became known as Room 40. There, a team drawn from a wide range of professions successfully decrypted intercepted German communications throughout the First World War.

After the Armistice, Room 40 was merged with the British Army’s equivalent section—MI1—to form the Government Code and Cypher School (GC&CS). Initially based in London, from August 1939, GC&CS was largely located at Bletchley Park, with Alastair Denniston as its Operational Director.

With the support and assistance of both the Denniston family and GCHQ, Joel Greenberg, author of _Gordon Welchman: Bletchley Park’s Architect of Ultra Intelligence_, has produced this absorbing story of Commander Alexander “Alastair” Guthrie Denniston OBE, CBE, CMG, RNVR, a man whose death in 1961 was ignored by major newspapers and the very British intelligence organization that was his legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In Passage Perilous: Malta and the Convoy Battles of June 1942 (Twentieth-Century Battles) *



  






By mid-1942 the Allies were losing the Mediterranean war: Malta was isolated and its civilian population faced starvation. In June 1942 the British Royal Navy made a stupendous effort to break the Axis stranglehold. The British dispatched armed convoys from Gibraltar and Egypt toward Malta. In a complex battle lasting more than a week, Italian and German forces defeated Operation Vigorous, the larger eastern effort, and ravaged the western convoy, Operation Harpoon, in a series of air, submarine, and surface attacks culminating in the Battle of Pantelleria. Just two of seventeen merchant ships that set out for Malta reached their destination. In Passage Perilous presents a detailed description of the operations and assesses the actual impact Malta had on the fight to deny supplies to Rommel's army in North Africa. The book's discussion of the battle's operational aspects highlights the complex relationships between air and naval power and the influence of geography on littoral operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Siege of Kustrin, 1945: Gateway to Berlin *



  






*The acclaimed WWII historian and author of Race to the Reichstag vividly chronicles the preliminary battle that opened the Red Army’s path to Berlin.*

In January of 1945, the arrival of Soviet troops at the garrison town of Küstrin came as a tremendous shock to the German High Command. The Soviets were now only fifty miles from Berlin itself. Before they could advance on the capital, the Red Army needed the vital road and rail bridges passing through Küstrin. A combination of flooding and strategic blunders resulted in a sixty-day siege by two Soviet armies which totally destroyed the town.

The delay in the Soviet advance gave the Germans time to consolidate the defenses shielding Berlin. Despite Hitler's orders to fight to the last bullet, the Küstrin garrison commander and a thousand defenders managed a dramatic break-out to the German lines. The protracted siege had an appalling human cost, with thousands of lives lost on both sides and many more wounded. With painstaking research and eyewitness testimony, Tony Le Tissier bring the story of the siege to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*21 Months, 24 Days: A blue-collar kid's journey to the Vietnam War and back *



  






_21 Months, 24 Days_ is an engaging memoir of a blue-collar kid turned soldier. Threatened by the draft in the late sixties, he enlisted in the Army to avoid becoming a grunt, yet ended up one anyway. He endured a grueling war in Vietnam and then returned to a country too angry to care. While his journey took unexpected turns, his choices got him there, so he did his best to react positively and keep moving forward.
Udden delivers his story in a comfortable, friendly style. He conveys the experiences of basic training, advanced infantry training, and what it was like to live, work, guard, patrol, and fight in the jungle. The reader will feel the adrenalin rush of a firefight, the thrill of a wild ride dangling below a helicopter, and the humor in celebrating his 21st birthday on a firebase.
Through his words and personal photographs, you will live through his journey exactly as he experienced it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Surge: My Journey with General David Petraeus and the Remaking of the Iraq War (The Yale Library of Military History) *



  






*“The definitive account . . . A fascinating combination of grand strategy and personal vignettes” (Max Boot, The Wall Street Journal).*

_Finalist for the 2013 Guggenheim-Lehrman Prize in Military History_

_Surge_ is an insider’s view of the most decisive phase of the Iraq War. After exploring the dynamics of the war during its first three years, the book takes the reader on a journey to Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, where the controversial new US Army and Marine Corps counterinsurgency doctrine was developed; to Washington, DC, and the halls of the Pentagon, where the joint chiefs of staff struggled to understand the conflict; to the streets of Baghdad, where soldiers worked to implement the surge and reenergize the flagging war effort before the Iraqi state splintered; and to the halls of Congress, where Amb. Ryan Crocker and Gen. David Petraeus testified in some of the most contentious hearings in recent history.

Using newly declassified documents, unpublished manuscripts, interviews, author notes, and published sources, _Surge_ explains how President George W. Bush, Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, Ambassador Crocker, General Petraeus, and other US and Iraqi political and military leaders shaped the surge from the center of the maelstrom in Baghdad and Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Awakening Victory: How Iraqi Tribes and American Troops Reclaimed Al Anbar and Defeated Al Qaeda in Iraq*



  






*An “instructive first-hand account of how Iraq’s insurgents were defeated” in the surge of 2007—written by a Combat Arms Battalion Commander who lived it (Publishers Weekly).*

In August 2006, the American war in Iraq was looking grim. Control of Al Anbar Province, the seat of the Sunni insurgency, was said to be irrevocably lost to the insurgents. Al Qaeda in Iraq had planted their flag in the provincial capital, Ramadi, declaring it the capital of their new “Islamic State of Iraq.”

In January 2007, the 3rd Battalion, 69th Armored Regiment, deployed to Ramadi, spearheading a surge that would become the D-Day of the Global War on Terror. By mid-summer 2007, attacks in the province were down ninety percent. As the “awakening” swept through Iraq, it brought about the best security situation since 2003. The 3rd Battalion was the only unit to participate in this campaign from start to finish. Moreover, many of the US successes came directly from this unit’s work.

_Awakening Victory_ tells the story of this incredible campaign through the eyes of the 3rd Battalion commander. It describes the battalion’s actions, including incidents previously unknown to the public, but it is not merely another war story. The author uses the actions of his battalion to describe a paradigm shift, moving from a war of bombs and bullets to one of partnership and ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The City We Became: A Novel (The Great Cities Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Three-time Hugo Award-winning and New York Times bestselling author N.K. Jemisin crafts her most incredible novel yet, a "glorious" story of culture, identity, magic, and myths in contemporary New York City.*

In Manhattan, a young grad student gets off the train and realizes he doesn't remember who he is, where he's from, or even his own name. But he can sense the beating heart of the city, see its history, and feel its power.

In the Bronx, a Lenape gallery director discovers strange graffiti scattered throughout the city, so beautiful and powerful it's as if the paint is literally calling to her.

In Brooklyn, a politician and mother finds she can hear the songs of her city, pulsing to the beat of her Louboutin heels.

And they're not the only ones.

*Every great city has a soul. Some are ancient as myths, and others are as new and destructive as children. New York? She's got six.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Interstellar Cargo Trilogy: ICARUS, DAEDALUS, and LAZARUS*



  






*The Interstellar Cargo Trilogy With Bonus Short Story

ICARUS*
Cole Musgrave’s dream of interstellar travel is about to become a nightmare. When a high-profile delivery is compromised aboard a state-of-the-art cargo vessel, the newly appointed captain finds himself embroiled in an assignment far above his pay grade.

Blackmail, terrorists, a malfunctioning prototype A.I. pilot, and a sinister terraforming corporation with deep criminal ties await him. Who knew delivering cargo to the deep recesses of space could be so dangerous?

Armed only with his cunning and past military experience, Cole is one against many. But this unorthodox interstellar cargo pilot won’t go down without a fight—even after he is faced with a choice that will alter the course of his life forever.

*DAEDALUS*
Leading the life of the System’s most wanted space pirate is not as satisfying as Cole Musgrave had hoped. Despite having been given a second chance at life by his gangster brother, each mission he undertakes threatens to be his last.

When Cole’s luck finally runs out, the crew of the Icarusfind themselves in a predicament unlike any they’ve ever encountered. One reckless decision leaves them abandoned and on the run from the entire universe.

A desperate, last-ditch effort to avoid annihilation leads them to a place no man has gone before. Or so they think. Here the sins of Cole’s past will return to haunt him and cast an even darker shadow on a future that is headed toward a full-scale war.

*LAZARUS*
The System’s most infamous cargo pilot is finally in custody and serving more years than he cares to count. Away from the chaos of his short-lived pirating career, Cole Musgrave wants only to spend the rest of his days in a quiet cell where no more trouble can find him.

But find him, it does. When a familiar figure enters Cole’s life, he again falls prey to the questionable whims of his secretive government. Forced into a new mission more dangerous than any he has faced before, he must return to the scene of his last “crime” and venture into Terracom’s darkest secret.

Navigating through political red tape, dodging the crosshairs of the entire criminal underground, and questioning the motives of his lover—Cole must juggle it all or die trying. If he fails, the fate of mankind will be sealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Return *



  






*In the romantic tradition of Dear John, an injured Navy doctor meets two extremely important women whose secrets will change the course of his life in this #1 New York Times bestseller.*

Trevor Benson never intended to move back to New Bern, North Carolina. But when a mortar blast outside the hospital where he worked sent him home from Afghanistan with devastating injuries, the dilapidated cabin he'd inherited from his grandfather seemed as good a place to regroup as any.

Tending to his grandfather's beloved beehives, Trevor isn't prepared to fall in love with a local . . . yet, from their very first encounter, Trevor feels a connection with deputy sheriff Natalie Masterson that he can't ignore. But even as she seems to reciprocate his feelings, she remains frustratingly distant, making Trevor wonder what she's hiding.

Further complicating his stay in New Bern is the presence of a sullen teenage girl, Callie, who lives in the trailer park down the road. Trevor hopes Callie can shed light on the mysterious circumstances of his grandfather's death, but she offers few clues—until a crisis triggers a race to uncover the true nature of Callie's past, one more intertwined with the elderly man's passing than Trevor could ever have imagined.

In his quest to unravel Natalie and Callie's secrets, Trevor will learn the true meaning of love and forgiveness . . . and that in life, to move forward, we must often return to the place where it all began.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Judas Goat (The Spenser Series Book 5) *



  






Spenser has gone to London -- and not to see the Queen. He's gone to track down a bunch of bombers who've blown away his client's wife and kids. His job is to catch them. Or kill them. His client isn't choosy.

But there are nine killers to one Spenser -- long odds. Hawk helps balance the equation. The rest depends on a wild plan. Spenser will get one of the terrorists to play Judas Goat -- to lead him to others. Trouble is, he hasn't counted on her being very blond, very beautiful and very dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Drop*



  






*Dennis Lehane returns to the streets of Mystic River with this love story wrapped in a crime story wrapped in a journey of faith—the basis for the major motion picture The Drop, from Fox Searchlight Pictures directed by Michaël Roskam, screenplay by Dennis Lehane, and starring Tom Hardy, Noomi Rapace, and James Gandolfini.*

Three days after Christmas, a lonely bartender looking for a reason to live rescues an abused puppy from a trash can and meets a damaged woman looking for something to believe in. As their relationship grows, they cross paths with the Chechen mafia; a man grown dangerous with age and thwarted hopes; two hapless stick-up artists; a very curious cop; and the original owner of the puppy, who wants his dog back. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lola on Fire: A Novel *



  






*Arthur Ellis Award finalist Rio Youers combines vengeance and deceit, love and bullets, secrets, and twists in this high-octane action thriller with a vibrant emotional core.*

Brody Ellis is short on luck and even shorter on cash to buy the medication his sister Molly needs.
Desperate, he robs a convenience store, but on the way out, he bumps into a young woman and loses his wallet. Just when he expects the cops to arrive, the phone rings. It's Blair Mayo--the woman he bumped into--and she's got the missing billfold.
Brody will get it back, but only if he does her a favor: steal her late mother's diamonds from her wicked stepmom. But when he gets to the house, he finds a gruesome crime scene--and a security camera. Brody knows he's been framed.
Back home, the terrified young man gets another call. The police won't get the incriminating video footage, Blair says. Instead, her daddy, the notorious mobster Jimmy Latzo, will exact his own kind of revenge. 
Hitting the road to save their lives, Brody and Molly realize that they've become pawns in a mysterious game--one that involves a notorious enforcer named Lola Bear who brutally crossed paths with Jimmy Latzo twenty-six years before. . . a ghost from the past who is intimately connected to their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Smiley's People: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 7) *



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy; Our Kind of Traitor; and The Night Manager, now a television series starring Tom Hiddleston. 
*
_Tell Max that it concerns the Sandman_…
A very junior agent answers Vladimir’s call, but it could have been the Chief of the Circus himself. No one at the British Secret Service considers the old spy to be anything except a senile has-been who can’t give up the game—until he’s shot in the face at point-blank range. Although George Smiley (code name: Max) is officially retired, he’s summoned to identify the body now bearing Moscow Centre’s bloody imprimatur. As he works to unearth his friend’s fatal secrets, Smiley heads inexorably toward one final reckoning with Karla—his dark “grail.”
In _Smiley’s People_, master storyteller and _New York Times _bestselling author of _The Spy Who Came in from the Cold _and _Our Kind of Traitor_ John le Carré brings his acclaimed Karla Trilogy, to its unforgettable, spellbinding conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Walking with Peety: The Dog Who Saved My Life*



  






*"This feel-good, easy-to-read book...is sure to inspire many readers" as Eric meets Peety and their journey together saves both of their lives and creates a lifelong bond (Booklist).*

Eric was 150 pounds overweight, depressed, and sick. After a lifetime of failed diet attempts, and the onset of type 2 diabetes due to his weight, Eric went to a new doctor, who surprisingly prescribed a shelter dog. And that's when Eric met Peety: an overweight, middle-aged, and forgotten dog who, like Eric, had seen better days. The two adopted each other and began an incredible journey together, forming a bond of unconditional love that forever changed their lives. Over the next year, just by going on walks, playing together, and eating plant-based foods, Eric lost 150 pounds, and Peety lost 25. As a result, Eric reversed his diabetes, got off all medication, and became happy and healthy for the first time in his life-eventually reconnecting with and marrying his high school sweetheart.

_Walking With Peety_ is for anyone who is ready to make a change in his or her life, and for everyone who knows the joy, love, and hope that dogs can bring. This is more than a tale of mutual rescue. This is an epic story of friendship and strength.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Esther the Wonder Pig: Changing the World One Heart at a Time*



  






*Unlikely pig owners Steve and Derek got a whole lot more than they bargained for when the designer micro piglet they adopted turned out to be a full-sized 600-pound sow! This funny, inspirational story shows how families really do come in all shapes and sizes.*

In the summer of 2012, Steve Jenkins was contacted by an old friend about adopting a micro piglet. Though he knew his partner Derek wouldn't be enthusiastic, he agreed to take the adorable little pig anyway, thinking he could care for her himself. Little did he know, that decision would change his and Derek's lives forever.

It turned out there was nothing "micro" about Esther, and Steve and Derek had actually signed on to raise a full-sized commercial pig. Within three years, Tiny Esther grew to a whopping 600 pounds. After some real growing pains and a lot of pig-sized messes, it became clear that Esther needed much more space, so Steve and Derek made another life-changing decision: they bought a farm and opened the Happily Ever Esther Farm Sanctuary, where they could care for Esther and other animals in need.

Funny, heartwarming, and utterly charming, _Esther the Wonder Pig_ follows Steve and Derek's adventure--from reluctant pig parents to farm-owning advocates for animals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Owls of the Eastern Ice: A Quest to Find and Save the World's Largest Owl*



  






*A field scientist and conservationist tracks the elusive Blakiston's Fish Owl in the forbidding reaches of eastern Russia*

The Blakiston's Fish Owl, the largest species of owl on earth, found only in the far northern regions of Russia, Japan, and Korea, is also perhaps the most mysterious. Only a handful of scientists have attempted to study them, but a chance sighting changed the course of Jonathan Slaght's life--sending him on a five-year journey to study these enigmatic creatures.

In _Owls of the Eastern Ice: A Quest to Find and Save the World's Largest Owl_, American researcher and conservationist Slaght takes us to the Primoriye region of Eastern Russia, where we join a small team for late-night monitoring missions, on mad dashes across thawing rivers, drink vodka with mystics, hermits, and scientists, and listen to fireside tales of Amur tigers. Most captivating of all are the fish owls themselves: vicious hunters, devoted parents, singers of eerie duets, and irrepressible survivors in a harsh and shrinking habitat.

A rare glimpse into the everyday life of a scientist and the subjects of his deep fascination, _Owls of the Eastern Ice_ is a testament to the determination, creativity, and resolve required by field research and a powerful reminder of the beauty, strength, and vulnerability of the natural world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jewel House: Elizabethan London and the Scientific Revolution*



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of A Discovery of Witches examines the real-life history of the scientific community of Elizabethan London.*

Travel to the streets, shops, back alleys, and gardens of Elizabethan London, where a boisterous and diverse group of men and women shared a keen interest in the study of nature. These assorted merchants, gardeners, barber-surgeons, midwives, instrument makers, mathematics teachers, engineers, alchemists, and other experimenters formed a patchwork scientific community whose practices set the stage for the Scientific Revolution. While Francis Bacon has been widely regarded as the father of modern science, scores of his London contemporaries also deserve a share in this distinction. It was their collaborative, yet often contentious, ethos that helped to develop the ideals of modern scientific research.
The book examines six particularly fascinating episodes of scientific inquiry and dispute in sixteenth-century London, bringing to life the individuals involved and the challenges they faced. These men and women experimented and invented, argued and competed, waged wars in the press, and struggled to understand the complexities of the natural world. Together their stories illuminate the blind alleys and surprising twists and turns taken as medieval philosophy gave way to the empirical, experimental culture that became a hallmark of the Scientific Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Glory Road (Army of the Potomac Trilogy Book 2)*



  






*The saga of a nation divided—from the Union Army’s disaster at Fredericksburg to its triumph at Gettysburg—by a Pulitzer Prize–winning Civil War chronicler.*

In the second book of the Army of the Potomac Trilogy, Bruce Catton—one of America’s most honored Civil War historians—once again brings the great battles and the men who fought them to breathtaking life. As the War Between the States moved through its second bloody year, General Ambrose Burnside was selected by President Lincoln to replace the ineffectual George “Little Mac” McClellan as commander of the Union Army. But the hope that greeted Burnside’s ascension was quickly dashed in December 1862 in the wake of his devastating defeat at Fredericksburg.

Following Burnside’s exit, a mediocre new commander, Joseph “Fighting Joe” Hooker, turned a sure victory into tragedy at Chancellorsville, continuing the Union’s woes and ensuring Robert E. Lee’s greatest triumph of the war. But the tide began to turn over the course of three days in July 1863, when the Union won a decisive victory on the battlefield of Gettysburg. Months later, Lincoln would give his historic address on this ground, honoring the fallen soldiers and strengthening the Union Army’s resolve to fight for a united and equal nation for all of its people.

With brilliant insight, color, and detail, Catton interweaves thrilling narratives of combat with remarkable portrayals of politics and life on the home front. _Glory Road_ is a sweeping account of extraordinary bravery and shocking incompetence during what were arguably the war’s darkest days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bushwhackers: Fighting For And Against The Confederate Guerrillas In The American Civil War*



  






*The bushwhackers of the Confederate Army were some of the most controversial troops of the American Civil War.

The names John S. Mosby, William Clarke Quantrill and William “Bloody Bill” Anderson struck terror in the hearts of their northern opponents.

But why were they so feared and how did they revolutionize warfare through the course of this ferocious war?*

This edition aims to answer these questions through the use of primary source materials to get to the core of who guerilla soldiers were and why they fought in the way they did.

The first book in the collection is by a soldier, John McCorkle, who fought alongside William Clarke Quantrill for three years. It provides a perfect introduction in the vicious world of the Confederate bushwhacker along the Missouri-Kansas borderland.

Quantrill’s most controversial moment occurred in Lawrence, Kansas, in 1863. Rather than simply providing the reader with McCorkle’s account of this event we have decided also to include the eyewitness account of the massacre from the perspective of a citizen of Lawrence, Judge L. D. Bailey, which is the second book in the collection.

Samuel Hildebrand’s personal memoir is the third book in the collection. Confederate sympathizers styled him as a Rob Roy of the south whilst Union supporters thought he was little more than a ruthless murderer. Unlike many of the other bushwhackers within this collection Hildebrand operated as more a lone-wolf striking at will deep in enemy territory.

William Anderson, as his epithet “Bloody Bill” indicates, was a ruthless operator. After killing a large body of Union troops at Centralia he allowed Sergeant Thomas Goodman to live and continue with his guerilla troops for ten further days. Goodman’s account of his time in captivity provides brilliant insight into the terror that these Confederate irregular soldiers could cause.

The fifth book in the collection is by one of the most famous confederate soldiers of the American Civil War, John S. Mosby. Unlike the previous guerilla fighters Mosby fought on the eastern front, largely in northern central Virginia. His partisan rangers were feared and respected by their union opponents in equal measure.

What would it have been like to have had these guerillas as your opponents? Frederick Mitchell’s short account of fighting bushwhackers on the Lafourche in Louisiana captures such a moment in vivid detail.

Thomas Berry fought within two of the most formidable partisan brigades that wreaked havoc through 1862 and 1863. His accounts of life under the leadership of John Hunt Morgan and Nathan Bedford Forrest provide gripping reading of the lighting raids that destroyed railroad bridges, logistical hubs and other strategic targets.

The last two books in the collection provide a view into the end of the road for these Confederate guerrillas. The first, by Jefferson Duffey, discusses the last charge of John Hanson McNeill who died with his uniform still on, just like so many other partisan raiders. The last book, covering the activities of the Younger brothers, provides insight into the soldiers who survived the war but refused to put down their weapons after it had finished and shifted from bushwhackers to outlaws, continuing to use the techniques that they had perfected through the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Monuments Men: Allied Heroes, Nazi Thieves, and the Greatest Treasure Hunt in History *



  






*At the same time Adolf Hitler was attempting to take over the western world, his armies were methodically seeking and hoarding the finest art treasures in Europe.*

The Fuehrer had begun cataloguing the art he planned to collect as well as the art he would destroy: "degenerate" works he despised.
In a race against time, behind enemy lines, often unarmed, a special force of American and British museum directors, curators, art historians, and others, called the Momuments Men, risked their lives scouring Europe to prevent the destruction of thousands of years of culture.

Focusing on the eleven-month period between D-Day and V-E Day, this fascinating account follows six Monuments Men and their impossible mission to save the world's great art from the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dr. Seuss Goes to War: The World War II Editorial Cartoons of Theodor Seuss Geisel *



  






*“A fascinating collection” of wartime cartoons from the beloved children’s author and illustrator (The New York Times Book Review).*

For decades, readers throughout the world have enjoyed the marvelous stories and illustrations of Theodor Seuss Geisel, better known as Dr. Seuss. But few know the work Geisel did as a political cartoonist during World War II, for the New York daily newspaper _PM_. In these extraordinarily trenchant cartoons, Geisel presents “a provocative history of wartime politics” (_Entertainment Weekly_). _Dr. Seuss Goes to War_ features handsome, large-format reproductions of more than two hundred of Geisel’s cartoons, alongside “insightful” commentary by the historian Richard H. Minear that places them in the context of the national climate they reflect (_Booklist_).

Pulitzer Prize–winner Art Spiegelman’s introduction places Seuss firmly in the pantheon of the leading political cartoonists of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eon Series: Legacy, Eon, and Eternity*



  






*This saga of parallel universes from a Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author “may be the best constructed hard SF epic yet” (The Washington Post).*

One of the world’s preeminent _New York Times–_bestselling authors of hard science fiction mesmerizes readers with a mind-expanding, three-volume masterwork about the creation of an alternate universe that breaks down all barriers of time and space, and its consequences for future and past generations.

_Legacy_: In the stunning prequel to _Eon_ and _Eternity_, an agent of the masters of the Way—a man-made tunnel through countless dimensions—follows a renegade fanatic and his four thousand acolytes to a remarkable world of flora/fauna hybrids, where he is plunged into the terrible chaos of a raging civil war.

_Eon_: As nuclear tensions rapidly reach a breaking point in a volatile twenty-first century, a hollowed-out asteroid appears, mysteriously hovering above the Earth’s surface. The asteroid contains the remains of Thistledown, an abandoned city that was once home to survivors of a nuclear holocaust. Scientists must race to unravel its secrets before the human race is annihilated in the impending apocalypse.

_Eternity_: A devastating war has left Earth a nuclear wasteland. Orbiting the planet is an asteroid-starship containing the civilization of Thistledown, humanity’s future descendants. For decades, they have worked to heal their world and its survivors, but their resources are finite. They need to reopen the Way, a gate that would not only benefit Earth but also help the asteroid’s residents return home.

Greg Bear’s classic Eon trilogy is an astonishing feat of the imagination that combines humanism, cutting-edge science, and brilliant extrapolation. This masterful science fiction saga has no equal in contemporary speculative fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*After the Crown (The Indranan War Book 2) *



  






The adrenaline-fueled, Star Wars-style sequel to Behind the Throne, a new space adventure series from author K.B. Wagers.

Former gunrunner-turned-Empress Hail Bristol was dragged back to her home planet to fill her rightful position in the palace. With her sisters and parents murdered, the Indranan empire is on the brink of war. Hail must quickly make alliances with nearby worlds if she has any hope of surviving her rule.

When peace talks turn violent and Hail realizes she's been betrayed, she must rely on her old gunrunning ways to get out of trouble. With help from an old boss and some surprising new allies, she must risk everything to save her world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*There Before the Chaos (The Farian War Book 1)*



  






*The propulsive start of a dynamic space opera trilogy featuring a gunrunning empress who must navigate alien politics and deadly plots to prevent an interspecies war.*

Hail Bristol: former runaway princess, interplanetary gunrunner, Empress of Indrana.

When the Empire's closest ally asks her to intervene in a galactic military crisis, she embarks on the highest stakes diplomatic mission Indrana has ever faced.

Caught between two powerful alien civilizations at each other's throats, Hail has one chance to make peace, before all of humanity becomes collateral damage in a full-blown galactic war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Destiny #2: Mere Mortals*



  






*The second novel in an epic crossover trilogy uniting characters from every corner of the Star Trek universe, revealing the shocking origin and final fate of the Federation's most dangerous enemy—the Borg.*

On Earth, Federation President Nanietta Bacco gathers allies and adversaries to form a desperate last line of defense against an impending Borg invasion. In deep space, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and Captain Ezri Dax join together to cut off the Collective’s route to the Alpha Quadrant.

Half a galaxy away, Captain William Riker and the crew of the Starship Titan have made contact with the reclusive Caeliar—survivors of a stellar cataclysm that, two hundred years ago, drove fissures through the structure of space and time, creating a loop of inevitability and consigning another captain and crew to a purgatory from which they could never escape.

Now the supremely advanced Caeliar will brook no further intrusion upon their isolation, or against the sanctity of their Great Work. For the small, finite lives of mere mortals carry little weight in the calculations of gods.

But even gods may come to understand that they underestimate humans at their peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Destiny #3: Lost Souls*



  






*The third and final novel in an epic crossover trilogy uniting characters from every corner of the Star Trek universe, revealing the shocking origin and final fate of the Federation's most dangerous enemy—the Borg.*

The soldiers of Armageddon are on the march, laying waste to worlds in their passage. An audacious plan could stop them forever, but it carries risks that one starship captain is unwilling to take. For Captain Jean-Luc Picard, defending the future has never been so important, or so personal—and the wrong choice will cost him everything for which he has struggled and suffered.

For Captain William Riker, that choice has already been made. Haunted by the memories of those he was forced to leave behind, he must jeopardize all that he has left in a desperate bid to save the Federation.

For Captain Ezri Dax, whose impetuous youth is balanced by the wisdom of many lifetimes, the choice is a simple one: there is no going back—only forward to whatever future awaits them.

But for those who, millennia ago, had no choice...this is the hour of their final, inescapable destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Born in Fire (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 1)*



  






*Heart pounding and laugh out loud funny, Wall Street Journal Bestselling author K.F. Breene will take you on a magical joy ride you won’t soon forget.*

Supernatural Bounty Hunter isn’t the sort of thing you see on LinkedIn. But with a rare type of magic like mine, I don’t have many options.

So dangerous or not, the job is mine. And it was going fine, until an old as sin vampire stole my mark, and with it, my pay day.

Knowing I’m poor and desperate, he has offered me a job. I’ll have to work by his side to help solve a top secret case.

Everyone knows not to trust vampires. Especially a hot elder vampire. But without any other jobs coming up, I’m stuck. As I uncover a web of lies and treachery, revealing an enemy I didn’t know existed, the truth of my identity is threatened. I might make it out alive, only to end up in a gilded cage.

*"Janet Ivanovich meets vampires. Quirky, funny and a darned good read!" *★★★★★


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*White Silence: An edge-of-your-seat supernatural thriller (Elizabeth Cage, Book 1) *



  






*The first instalment in the gripping supernatural thriller series from international bestselling author, Jodi Taylor.

'I don't know who I am. I don't know what I am.'

Elizabeth Cage* is a child when she discovers that there are things in this world that only she can see. But she doesn't want to see _them _and she definitely doesn't want them to see _her_.

What is a curse to Elizabeth is a gift to others - a very valuable gift they want to control.

When her husband dies, Elizabeth's world descends into a nightmare. But as she tries to piece her life back together, she discovers that not everything is as it seems.

Alone in a strange and frightening world, she's a vulnerable target to forces beyond her control.

And she knows that she can't trust anyone...

*White Silence is a twisty supernatural thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stagecoach: A Western Story *



  






*Unlikely hero Sammy Gregg has never met a challenge he won’t face head on, but he hasn’t met outlaw Chester Furness!*

Born in Brooklyn, Sammy Gregg is small in stature and naive to the ways of the world, yet headstrong and resolute to save enough money to marry Susie Mitchell. Gregg calculates that he needs $15‚000 and figures he can earn enough in six months out west. Although he is a small man who knows nothing of fighting‚ guns‚ or horses‚ he takes his $5‚000 in savings and heads west‚ arriving in Munson‚ a tough, lawless town.

With his unwavering determination, Gregg finds a few good-paying jobs, but every time he runs up against Chester Furness, a fellow newcomer to Munson. But unlike Gregg, Furness runs a gang that steals horses, robs stagecoaches, and makes life hard for Sammy Gregg.

To make good on his word and return to New York with enough savings to start a new life with Susie‚ Gregg will have to face off against Furness, put an end to his raids, and rid Munson of his gang of outlaws for good. But some things are easier said than done . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Saga of Colter Farrow Omnibus*



  






*FROM THE AUTHOR OF THE BEST-SELLING SHERIFF BEN STILLMAN SERIES COMES A HOT AND HEAVY WESTERN NOIR SAGA…*

Colter Farrow may be young, but ever since his stepfather was savagely murdered, his blood has boiled with a rage as great as any man's. Now he sets out on a journey for justice.
While trying to exact revenge, Colter ends up on the run from bounty hunters, outlaws, and a sadistic sheriff. Desperate and afraid, Colter is searching for freedom and a chance to return home to live a quiet, normal life.
*The Saga of Colter Farrow is a dark and violent revenge western that will leave readers shocked.*
_This omnibus edition includes: The Guns of Sapinero, The Killers of Cimarron, The Last Ride of Jed Strange, Bad Justice and Blood of the Mountain Born._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mountain Country: The Complete Trilogy*



  






*UNDAUNTED, THREE HARD MEN TAKE ON AN UNFORGIVING LAND.*

Three trappers —— Ezra Early, Lucien Chardonnais and Abe Rawlins —— brave the harsh Rocky Mountains, its howling storms, savage beasts, and warlike Indians, to forge a precarious living in the untamed American frontier.
Turning their backs on civilized life and leaving behind loved ones, the three fur trappers must take a stand against raging elements and a ruthless foe. They are fearless and as hard as the mountains, yet not without an easygoing, though profane, camaraderie. They are mountain men!
_Mountain Country: The Complete Trilogy includes - Southwest Thunder, Winter Thunder and Mountain Thunder._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lou Prophet: The Complete Western Series, Volume 1*



  






*THIS PROPHET IS RIDING TO HELL AND BACK.*

Lou Prophet's life as a bounty hunter has taught him one rule: You don't stop riding till the job is finished. Prophet is repeatedly caught in bloody crossfires and he is determined to show the outlaws that justice doesn’t always wear a badge.
Join the bounty hunter as he searches for a gorgeous showgirl, chases down a brutal gang, protects his partner at all costs, escorts a Russian noblewoman on an Arizona trail and captures stage-robbers!
*“A storyteller who knows the West.”—Bill Brooks*
_Lou Prophet: The Complete Western Series, Volume 1 includes – The Devil and Lou Prophet, Riding With the Devil's Mistress, The Devil Gets His Due, Staring Down the Devil, and The Devil's Lair._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lou Prophet: The Complete Western Series, Volume 2*



  






*BOUNTY HUNTER LOU PROPHET MAKES A DATE WITH WHITE-HOT REVENGE.*

Lou Prophet’s pretty pistol-packing partner, Louisa Bonaventure also known as the Vengeance Queen, has his back—and dare he say it, part of his heart. Louisa Bonaventure’s family was slaughtered by the Three of a Kind Gang. Now, Louisa wants vengeance and bounty hunter Lou Prophet will stop at nothing to make sure she gets it.
The two bounty hunters find themselves in endless amounts of trouble. From escaping death in Helldorado, escorting a killer to be hanged, riding the brutal Mexican frontier chasing outlaws, to hunting the seven nightriders – Lou Prophet prays that these pursuits end with him on the right end of a smoking pistol...
_"Takes off like a shot, never giving the reader a chance to set the book down."_ — *Douglas Hirt*
_Lou Prophet: The Complete Series, Volume 2 includes – The Graves at Seven Devils, Helldorado, The Devil's Winchester, The Devil's Laughter and The Devil's Ambush._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lou Prophet: The Complete Western Series, Volume 3*



  






*MOUNT UP AND RIDE THE WILD TRAILS WITH THE MOST COLORFUL PAIR OF BOUNTY HUNTERS THE FRONTIER HAS EVER SEEN.*

Lock and load with bounty hunters Lou Prophet and the Vengeance Queen, Louisa Bonaventure, as they ride the hardest, bloodiest trails on the western frontier, on their relentless quest to bring the baddest of the western badmen...and sometimes women...to justice.
From hunting bounty poachers to stalking notorious train robbers, the bounty hunters do it all. But this time around it’s different – Lou Prophet gets married. After he wed beautiful mail-order bride, Mattie Anderson, Prophet is stumbling around Mexico, dodging bullets and bad men and trying to find out just how deep a hole he dug for himself when he said “I do.”
Louisa Bonaventure, the Vengeance Queen herself, is on a mission to help the confused and badly battered bounty hunter make some sense out of the mess his marriage and his life have become...
_Lou Prophet: The Complete Series, Volume 3 includes – Bring Me the Head of Chaz Savidge, The Devil's Bride, The Devil's Fury and Ride With the Devil._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Lawman: The Complete Series, Volume 1*



  






*THE ROGUE LAWMAN, GIDEON HAWK, CAN TURN FROM MARSHAL TO EXECUTIONER WITH THE PULL OF A TRIGGER...*

Guided only by the barrel of his pistol, former deputy marshal Gideon Hawk no longer abides by conventional laws. Known as the Rogue Lawman, he serves his own brand of justice by carving his way through the West, leaving fallen criminals in his wake…
When "Three Fingers" Ned Meade kills his ten-year-old son, which results in his wife's suicide, Gideon Hawk, once a lawman of principle, embarks on a mission of vengeance against Meade--one that will make him a wanted man.
_Rogue Lawman: The Complete Series, Volume 1 includes: Rogue Lawman; Deadly Prey; Cold Corpse, Hot Trail; Bullets over Bedlam and Border Snakes._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Lawman: The Complete Series, Volume 2 *



  






*GIDEON HAWK IS BACK RIDING THE ROUGH, LAWLESS TRAILS OF THE WESTERN FRONTIER, PILING UP JUSTICES FOR HIS DEAD WIFE AND SON.*

Fighting the good fight is enough reason for former deputy marshal, Gideon Hawk, to get in on the action. But when the defenseless are involved, it gets personal for the Rogue Lawman…
What this town needs is a temporary lawman who exhibits little diplomacy when it comes to doling out justice—and Gideon Hawk is that man. Not everyone is sure of him though, especially a hard-nosed yet fetching schoolteacher and some shady businessmen…
_“Nobody writes this sort of hard-edged Western better than Peter Brandvold himself. Gideon Hawk is one of my favorite characters, and this novel is a fine addition to the Rogue Lawman series.”_ – *James Reasoner*
_Rogue Lawman: The Complete Series, Volume 2 includes: Gallows Express; Heed the Thunder; Bloody Canaan; Undertaker's Friend._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Crocketts': Western Saga One*



  






*SADDLE UP FOR A NON-STOP RIDE IN VOLUME ONE OF A NEW WESTERN SAGA – FROM THE MAN WHO BROUGHT YOU THE CHANEY BROTHERS WESTERN SERIES.*

During the Civil War, they sought justice outside of the law, paying back every Yankee raid with one of their own. No man could stop them… no woman could resist them… and no Yankee stood a chance when Will and Gid Crockett rode into town.
After their parents are murdered by a band of marauding Yankees, Will and Gid Crockett join William Quantrill and his gang of bloodthirsty raiders to seek revenge on the attackers.
Someone’s about to mess with the Crocketts', and that means someone’s about to be messed with back. Will and Gid don’t like getting shot at, especially by varmints who don’t have skill enough to kill them.
_The Crocketts': Western Saga 1 includes: Trail of Vengeance, Slaughter in Texas, Law of the Rope and The Town That Wouldn't Die._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Crocketts': Western Saga Two*



  







*AUTHOR OF THE CADE MCCALL WESTERN SERIES DELIVERS VOLUME TWO OF THE CROCKETTS' – SADDLE UP FOR A NON-STOP THRILL RIDE.*

Brothers Will and Gid Crockett find themselves hip deep in a war, they must decide how to navigate the violent conflict. With the Crocketts' in town, every two-bit gunslinger’s chances of surviving are just about zero…
The Crockett brothers have the gumption—and the guns—to do something about every brutal encounter they come into.
Now they have to find a ruthless killer, settle a ranch dispute, and rescue a very lovely lady in distress without ending up six feet under. All in a day’s work for these two men from Missouri.
_The Crocketts': Western Saga 2 includes: Panhandle Justice, Showdown At Red Rock, Judgment Day and A Time To Die._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Escape From The Devil: The Crocketts' Western Saga*



  






*WITH THE CROCKETTS' IN TOWN, EVERY TWO-BIT GUNSLINGER’S CHANCES OF SURVIVING ARE JUST ABOUT ZERO…*

After brothers Will and Gid Crockett deliver several horses to Colonel John Abernathy – a man they knew during the civil war – he hires them to accompany his sixteen-year-old daughter, Julia, on a stagecoach trip for fear she may be kidnapped and held for ransom.
Julia is very highly sought after, and Silas King and his outlaw gang refuse to back down.
The Crockett brothers find themselves in the outlaw town of Jericho with nothing but a shootout standing in the way of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Justice Of The Gun: The Crocketts' Western Saga*



  






*THE TWO BROTHERS YOU DON’T WANT TO FIND YOU…*

The Crockett brothers Will and Gid, respond to the request of Sheriff Tyrone McMurtry, LaSalle County, Texas, is being plagued by the Jess Felton Gang.
When the Crocketts set up a phony money shipment, the Felton gang takes the bait, and Will and Gid kill one of the outlaws and capture a second, the other two outlaws get away.
When the sheriff is murdered, Will is blamed for it. After Gid gets injured Will, a wanted man, must fight, not only to capture the gang, but to prove his innocence.
Will is cleared, Gid has recovered, and the two brothers bring justice of the gun in a final shootout in the Texas town of Cotulla.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Folly (The Archy McNally Series Book 9) *



  






*When the husband of an actress sips a poisoned potable, Lawrence Sanders’s beloved Palm Beach PI must stage an investigation from his director’s chair.*
One of the most celebrated stars of Hollywood’s Golden Age, Desdemona Darling, has come South for the season. She makes headlines when she agrees to star in the Palm Beach Community Theater’s production of _Arsenic and Old Lace. _Archy McNally somehow gets roped into directing—and into discreetly investigating who could be blackmailing his star. Life tragically imitates art when Richard Holmes—Darling’s Husband Number Seven—sips some elderberry wine laced with arsenic at the cast party. Holmes was a self-made millionaire with a genius for betting on pork bellies. But who’d want him dead? As McNally tries to smoke out the culprit, he wonders if he’s getting too close to a remorseless killer who’s about to drop the curtain on another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*There Are No Saints *



  






In the summer of 1857, the Devil visited Titusville, Pennsylvania and was greeted by an exorcist with a drinking problem and a bad attitude. This is his story:
For the low price of five dollars, Dexter “Dex” James will exorcise your demons: the demon of lust, drink, and gluttony. Unfortunately, he’s new in town, and few people take him seriously. The ones that do, don’t have a dime to spare. Desperate for money, he elicits help from a boy named Boo and a beautiful woman, named Miss Leslie—she’s half his age and a prostitute, but Dex is smitten.
After performing a supposed miracle, Dex becomes the talk of Titusville. His billfold and ego grow with each exorcism. Only Miss Leslie’s love could make him happier. However, when an evil entity threatens a young girl, Dex must make a choice: take the coward’s way out or stay and fight?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bad Boy Brawly Brown: An Easy Rawlins Mystery *



  






Young Brawly Brown has traded in his family for The Clan of the First Men, a group rejecting white leadership and laws. Brown's mom asks Easy to make sure her baby's okay, and Easy promises to find him. His first day on the case, Easy comes face-to-face with a corpse, and before he knows it he is a murder suspect and in the middle of a police raid. Brawly Brown is clearly the kind of trouble most folks try to avoid. It takes everything Easy has just to stay alive as he explores a world filled with betrayals and predators like he never imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cinnamon Kiss: A Novel (Easy Rawlins Book 10) *



  






It is the Summer of Love and Easy Rawlins is contemplating robbing an armored car. It's farther outside the law than Easy has ever traveled, but his daughter, Feather, needs a medical treatment that costs far more than Easy can earn or borrow in time. And his friend Mouse tells him it's a cinch.

Then another friend, Saul Lynx, offers a job that might solve Easy's problem without jail time. He has to track the disappearance of an eccentric, prominent attorney. His assistant of sorts, the beautiful "Cinnamon" Cargill, is gone as well. Easy can tell there is much more than he is being told: Robert Lee, his new employer, is as suspect as the man who disappeared. But his need overcomes all concerns, and he plunges into unfamiliar territory, from the newfound hippie enclaves to a vicious plot that stretches back to the battlefields of Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Little Green: An Easy Rawlins Mystery*



  






When Walter Mosley burst onto the literary scene in 1990 with his first Easy Rawlins mystery, _Devil in a Blue Dress_—a combustible mixture of Raymond Chandler and Richard Wright—he captured the attention of hundreds of thousands of readers (including future president Bill Clinton). Eleven books later, Easy Rawlins is one of the few private eyes in contemporary crime fiction who can be called iconic and immortal. In the incendiary and fast-paced _Little Green_, he returns from the brink of death to investigate the dark side of L.A.’s 1960s hippie haven, the Sunset Strip.

We last saw Easy in 2007’s _Blonde Faith_, fighting for his life after his car plunges over a cliff. True to form, the tough WWII veteran survives, and soon his murderous sidekick Mouse has him back cruising the mean streets of L.A., in all their psychedelic 1967 glory, to look for a young black man, Evander “Little Green” Noon, who disappeared during an acid trip. Fueled by an elixir called Gator’s Blood, brewed by the conjure woman Mama Jo, Easy experiences a physical, spiritual, and emotional resurrection, but peace and love soon give way to murder and mayhem. Written with Mosley’s signature grit and panache, this engrossing and atmospheric mystery is not only a trip back in time, it is also a tough-minded exploration of good and evil, and of the power of guilt and redemption. Once again, Easy asserts his reign over the City of (Fallen) Angels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Judas Strain: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Series Book 4)*



  






_ju·das strain, n. A scientific term for an organism that drives an entire species to extinction_

New York Times bestselling author James Rollins returns with a terrifying story of an ancient menace reborn to plague the modern world . . . and of an impossible hope that lies hidden in the most shocking place imaginable: within the language of angels.

From the depths of the Indian Ocean, a horrific plague has arisen to devastate humankind--a disease that's unknown, unstoppable . . . and deadly. But it is merely a harbinger of the doom that is to follow. Aboard a cruise liner transformed into a makeshift hospital, Dr. Lisa Cummings and Monk Kokkalis--operatives of SIGMA Force--search for answers to the bizarre affliction. But there are others with far less altruistic intentions. In a savage and sudden coup, terrorists hijack the vessel, turning a mercy ship into a floating bio-weapons lab.

A world away, SIGMA's Commander Gray Pierce thwarts the murderous schemes of a beautiful would-be killer who holds the first clue to the discovery of a possible cure. Pierce joins forces with the woman who wanted him dead, and together they embark upon an astonishing quest following the trail of the most fabled explorer in history: Marco Polo. But time is an enemy as a worldwide pandemic grows rapidly out of control. As a relentless madman dogs their every step, Gray and his unlikely ally are being pulled into an astonishing mystery buried deep in antiquity and in humanity's genetic code. And as the seconds tick closer to doomsday, Gray Pierce will realize he can truly trust no one, for any one of them could be . . . a Judas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.21

*The Enigma Ignite: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 3)*



  






*The race is on to gain military dominance on the battlefield!*

Global leaders demand the latest technology improvements to protect their soldiers in combat. Technologists are pulling out all the stops to use nanotechnology, dynamic programming algorithms, and drones for high-end field communications.

However, some guerrilla radicals are inserting themselves as middlemen and injecting chaos.

Texas university professor Su Lin quietly works in her animal husbandry field of study. Creative unconventional communication techniques place her in the crosshairs of multiple interested parties. Her research of nanotechnology, coupled with hybrid programming, earns her unwanted attention.

What does research into improving animal husbandry have in common with high-tech military communications?

Great ideas are often adapted in different ways from the original intent.

Keith Austin Avery, a U.S. defense contractor, uncovers new technology and leading-edge applications that draws the attention of a powerful terrorist group with traumatic consequences. Will he be forced to give up confidential knowledge or is all this information already on the Darknet?

R-Group members, Petra and Jacob, are engaged to locate the extremists and identify government corruption before more people die. Software tripwires in the new code start a dire race against time to save lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Janson Equation*



  






*To prevent a war in Asia -- one that could quickly spread to the rest of the world -- Paul Janson and Jessica Kincaid must learn the truth behind a young woman's murder...*

Prominent U.S. Senator James Wyckoff hires former government agents-turned-private security consultants Janson and Kincaid to locate his teenage son Gregory. Gregory's girlfriend Lynell has been found strangled in a Seoul hotel, and Gregory has fled the city to avoid being arrested for the crime. But Senator Wyckoff insists that his son is innocent, suggesting that Lynell, who was a translator, may have been murdered because of something she overheard at a recent international conference. And when Janson and Kincaid realize they're being hunted by an assassin, they suspect that this crime--and the cover-up--were orchestrated by a shadowy unit of the U.S. State Department as part of a larger plot to provoke violence between North and South Korea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Earthquake Prediction: Dawn of the New Seismology *



  






Each year the world faces thousands of earthquakes of magnitude 5.0 or greater, resulting in devastating property destruction and tragic loss of life. To help avert these catastrophes, scientists have long searched for ways to predict when and where earthquakes will happen. The earth science establishment in the US says that earthquake prediction still lies outside the realm of possibility. But recent scientific developments across the globe suggest that seismic forecasting is on the horizon.

_Earthquake Prediction: Dawn of the New Seismology_ examines the latest scientific clues in hopes of discovering seismic precursors which may shed light on real earthquake prediction in the future. It is destined to be nothing less than an epoch-changing work, addressing this ancient enigma by joining the parts of a scientific detective story that ranges from the steppes of Russia to the coast of Chile, bringing to light astounding breakthroughs by researchers in Italy, India and elsewhere.

Governments in countries such as China and Japan provide support for seismic forecasting, and it is time for our country to do the same. _Earthquake Prediction_ makes the case, with an important message for the tens of millions of Americans on the US West Coast, the Mississippi River Valley, and other seismically active zones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Soldier from the Wars Returning (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 74) *



  






Soldier from the Wars Returning is one of the truest, most profound and readable personal accounts of the Great War. The author waited nearly fifty years before writing it, and the perspective of history enhances its value. He writes only of the battles in which he participated (including the Somme and Passchendaele), though his comments on affairs beyond his knowledge at the time, through later study and reflection, are pungent and stimulating. Among other topics, he describes the politicians, the generals, Kitchener's Army, Hore-Belisha, German gas attacks, Picardy, dug-outs, tanks, the sex-life of the soldier, scrounging. trench kits and the censoring of letters. The author saw the First World War from below, as a fighting soldier in a line regiment. In the Second World War he served as a staff officer liaising between the Army and the RAF; serving two tours at RAF Bomber Command HQ at High Wycombe. This equipped him to draw forthright comparisons between the conduct of the two wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hell from the Heavens: The Epic Story of the USS Laffey and World War II's Greatest Kamikaze Attack*



  






*Looking toward the heavens, the destroyer crew saw what seemed to be the entire Japanese Air Force assembled directly above. Hell was about to be unleashed on them in the largest single-ship kamikaze attack of World War II.*

On April 16, 1945, the crewmen of the USS _Laffey_ were battle hardened and prepared. They had engaged in combat off the Normandy coast in June 1944. They had been involved in three prior assaults of enemy positions in the Pacific-at Leyte and Lingayen in the Philippines and at Iwo Jima. They had seen kamikazes purposely crash into other destroyers and cruisers in their unit and had seen firsthand the bloody results of those crazed tactics. But nothing could have prepared the crew for this moment-an eighty-minute ordeal in which the single small ship was targeted by no fewer than twenty-two Japanese suicide aircraft.

By the time the unprecedented attack on the _Laffey_ was finished, thirty-two sailors lay dead, more than seventy were wounded, and the ship was grievously damaged. Although she lay shrouded in smoke and fire for hours, the _Laffey_ somehow survived, and the gutted American warship limped from Okinawa's shore for home, where the ship and crew would be feted as heroes.

Using scores of personal interviews with survivors, the memoirs of crew members, and the sailors' wartime correspondence, historian and author John Wukovits breathes life into the story of this nearly forgotten historic event. The US Navy described the kamikaze attack on the _Laffey_ "as one of the great sea epics of the war." In _Hell from the Heavens_, the author makes the ordeal of the _Laffey_ and her crew a story for the ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Their Backs Against the Sea: The Battle of Saipan and the Largest Banzai Attack of World War II*



  






*In the midst of the largest banzai attack of the war, US Army Lt. Col. William O'Brien, grievously wounded and out of ammunition, grabbed a sabre from a fallen Japanese soldier and flailed away at a small army of assailants, screaming to his men, "Don't give them a damn inch!" When his body was recovered the next day, thirty dead enemies were piled around him.*

The Battle of Saipan lasted twenty-five hellish days in the summer of 1944, and the stakes couldn't have been higher. If Japan lost possession of the island, all hope for victory would be lost. For the Americans, its capture would result in secure air bases for the new B-29s that would put them within striking distance of the Japanese homeland. The outcome of the war in the Pacific lay in the balance.

In this gritty, vivid narrative, award-winning author Bill Sloan fuses fresh interviews, oral and unit histories, and unpublished accounts to describe one of the war's bloodiest and most overlooked battles of the Pacific theater. Combining grunt's-view grit with big picture panorama (and one of the ugliest inter-service controversies of the war), _Their Backs against the Sea_ is the definitive dramatic story of this epic battle -- and an inspiring chronicle of some of the greatest acts of valor in American military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Dogfight over Tokyo: The Final Air Battle of the Pacific and the Last Four Men to Die in World War II*



  






*From an expert in the Pacific theater of World War II comes the tragic story of the pilots who fought the last fight of the war during the first hour of peace*

When Billy Hobbs and his fellow Hellcat aviators from Air Group 88 lifted off from the venerable Navy carrier USS _Yorktown_ early on the morning of August 15, 1945, they had no idea they were about to carry out the final air mission of World War II. Two hours later, _Yorktown_ received word from Admiral Nimitz that the war had ended and that all offensive operations should cease. As they were turning back, twenty Japanese planes suddenly dove from the sky above them and began a ferocious attack. Four American pilots never returned—men who had lifted off from the carrier in wartime but were shot down during peacetime.

Drawing on participant letters, diaries, and interviews, newspaper and radio accounts, and previously untapped archival records, historian and prolific author of acclaimed Pacific theater books, including _Tin Can Titans_ and _Hell from the Heavens_, John Wukovits tells the story of Air Group 88's pilots and crew through their eyes. _Dogfight over Tokyo_ is written in the same riveting, edge-of-your-seat style that has made Wukovits's previous books so successful. This is a stirring, one-of-a-kind tale of naval encounters and the last dogfight of the war—a story that is both inspirational and tragic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Bedford Boys: One American Town's Ultimate D-day Sacrifice *



  






*June 6, 1944: Nineteen boys from Bedford, Virginia -- population just 3,000 in 1944 -- died in the first bloody minutes of D-Day.*
They were part of Company A of the 116th Regiment of the 29th Division, and the first wave of American soldiers to hit the beaches in Normandy. Later in the campaign, three more boys from this small Virginia town died of gunshot wounds. Twenty-two sons of Bedford lost--it is a story one cannot easily forget and one that the families of Bedford will never forget.

_The Bedford Boys_ is the true and intimate story of these men and the friends and families they left behind. Based on extensive interviews with survivors and relatives, as well as diaries and letters, Kershaw's book focuses on several remarkable individuals and families to tell one of the most poignant stories of World War II--the story of one small American town that went to war and died on Omaha Beach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Air Battle for Burma: Allied Pilots' Fight for Supremacy *



  






After a long series of crushing defeats by the apparently unstoppable Japanese air and ground forces, the eventual fight back and victory in Burma was achieved as a result of the exercise of unprecedented combined services cooperation and operations. Crucial to this was the Allies supremacy in the air coupled with their ground/air support strategy.Using veterans firsthand accounts, Air Battle For Burma reveals the decisive nature of Allied air power in inflicting the first major defeat on the Japanese Army in the Second World War. Newly equipped Spitfire fighter squadrons made the crucial difference at the turning point battles of the Admin Box, Imphal and Kohima in 1944. Air superiority allowed Allied air forces to deploy and supply Allied ground troops on the front line and raids deep into enemy territory with relative impunity; revolutionary tactics never before attempted on such a scale.By covering both the strategic and tactical angles, through these previously unpublished personal accounts, this fine book is a fitting and overdue tribute to Allied air forces contribution to victory in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall Of Crete (Cassell Military Paperbacks)*



  






The epic story of one of the most bitter and dramatic battles fought between German and Allied forces during the whole of the Second World War. The decisive action took place within five days, and twice its outcome hung in the balance. By the third day, the number of German dead exceeded their losses in all other theatres since the outbreak of hostilities. The German parachutists were confined for supply and reinforcements to a single airstrip at Maleme, yet on this one foothold they managed to land over eight thousand men, who defeated an Allied army nearly five times as numerous. With its vivid and compelling description of the battle for Crete, Clark confirmed his reputation as a military historian first recognised with _The Donkeys_, his account of the British Expeditionary Force in France in 1914.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Mercury: The Fall of Crete, 1941 *



  






Unlike the few other books written on the catastrophic fall of Crete in May 1941, this book concentrates on the military actions between the first German paratroop landing on 20 May and the final defeat and evacuation on 30 May. As well as studying the strengths, tactics, leadership and weapons of both sides, the book contains numerous graphic personal anecdotes by participants, be they German, Allied or Cretan. While the battle was a decisive defeat for the Allies, the Germans made a disastrous start. How they recovered from this so spectacularly is well covered.This is a worthy addition to the Battleground series being both a fine study of the conflict and an invaluable guide. The Author has visited Crete on many occasions and knows the ground well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blitzkrieg Europa: Book 1 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate series*



  






Alternate military history in the best tradition of Harry Turtledove

September 1st, 1939.

Germany invade Poland, igniting a major European war. A few months later the French are also invaded and the allied armies are utterly defeated. Then the Dunkirk disaster happens, and the United Kingdom loses most of its land army.

Soon, the British Isles are also attacked, and the British are hard-pressed with a serious German invasion. The French struggle to resist the Axis forces bent on conquering all of their mainland home country, and the Western African Colonies.

America, watching from its safe shores, cannot stay still while Western Europe and all of the Mediterranean falls to the forces of the Axis. And when the Afrika Corps plunges over the Suez and invade the Middle East, the Soviet Union finally decides to join in.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hiroshima *



  






On August 6, 1945, Hiroshima was destroyed by the first atom bomb ever dropped on a city. This book, John Hersey's journalistic masterpiece, tells what happened on that day. Told through the memories of survivors, this timeless, powerful and compassionate document has become a classic "that stirs the conscience of humanity" (_The New York Times_).

Almost four decades after the original publication of this celebrated book, John Hersey went back to Hiroshima in search of the people whose stories he had told. His account of what he discovered about them is now the eloquent and moving final chapter of *Hiroshima*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Junkers Ju 88: The Twilight Years: Biscay to the Fall of Germany (Air War Archive) *



  






Designed as a fast bomber that could outrun the fighters of the era, the twin-engine Junkers Ju 88 became one of the most versatile aircraft of the Second World War. Such was the success of the design that its production lines operated constantly from 1936 to 1945, with more than 16,000 examples being built in dozens of variants more than any other twin-engine German aircraft of the period. From an early stage it was intended that it would be used as a conventional light bomber and as a dive-bomber. As such, it served in the invasion of Poland, the Norway campaign, the Blitzkrieg and the invasion of France and the Battle of Britain. This latest volume in Frontlines Air War Archive examines the Ju 88s use in the latter years of the Second World War. The types use as a torpedo bomber or reconnaissance aircraft, as well as its deployment in Russia, over the Bay of Biscay and in the Mediterranean theater are all explored. Even its use in the Mistel flying-bomb is covered.In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, the operations of this famous aircraft in its twilight years are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Trail Through Time*



  






*The fourth book in the bestselling Chronicles of St Mary's series which follows a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets as they hurtle their way around History. If you love Jasper Fforde or Ben Aaronovitch, you won't be able to resist Jodi Taylor.

Sometimes, surviving is all you have left.*

Max and Leon are safe at last. Or so they think.

Snatched from her own world and dumped into a new one, Max is soon running for her life. Again.

From a 17th century Frost Fair to Ancient Egypt; from Pompeii to 8th century Scandinavia; Max and Leon are pursued up and down the timeline, playing a dangerous game of hide-and-seek, until finally they're forced to take refuge at St Mary's where a new danger awaits them.

Max's happily ever after is going to have to wait a while...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's War: The War That Came Early, Book One*



  






A stroke of the pen and history is changed. In 1938, British prime minister Neville Chamberlain, determined to avoid war, signed the Munich Accord, ceding part of Czechoslovakia to Hitler. But the following spring, Hitler snatched the rest of that country, and England, after a fatal act of appeasement, was fighting a war for which it was not prepared. Now, in this thrilling alternate history, another scenario is played out: What if Chamberlain had not signed the accord? 

In this action-packed chronicle of the war that might have been, Harry Turtledove uses dozens of points of view to tell the story: from American marines serving in Japanese-occupied China and ragtag volunteers fighting in the Abraham Lincoln Battalion in Spain to an American woman desperately trying to escape Nazi-occupied territory—and witnessing the war from within the belly of the beast. A tale of powerful leaders and ordinary people, at once brilliantly imaginative and hugely entertaining, _Hitler’s War_ captures the beginning of a very different World War II—with a very different fate for our world today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Wild Cards X: Double Solitaire *



  






*Edited by George R. R. Martin, the New York Times bestselling author of A Game of Thrones, Wild Cards X: Double Solitaire from Melinda Snodgrass, creator of Dr. Tachyon, is the first solo Wild Cards novel!

Soon to be a show on Hulu!

Rights to develop *_Wild Cards_* for TV have been acquired by Universal Cable Productions, the team that brought you *_The Magicians_* and *_Mr. Robot_*, with the co-editor of *_Wild Cards_*, Melinda Snodgrass as executive producer.*

Aboard his grandfather's spaceship and fleeing the violent turmoil between jokers, aces, and nats that his vicious ambition spawned, Blaise is headed for a new conquest: the planet Takis. Dr. Tachyon is left behind... but he's lost more than his only way of returning to his homeworld. Blaise has stolen his body, as well—leaving Tach trapped in the pregnant body of a teenage runaway.

Tachyon must sell his soul to reach Takis—and once there, confront Blaise amidst the political and military machinations of Takisian society. Treachery and treason await him. At stake is nothing less than the destiny of an entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Star Trek: Picard: The Last Best Hope*



  






*The USA TODAY bestseller—based on the new Star Trek TV series!*

_“Fifteen years ago…you led us out of the darkness. You commanded the greatest rescue armada in history. Then...the unimaginable. What did that cost you? Your faith. Your faith in us. Your faith in yourself. Tell us, why did you leave Starfleet, Admiral?”_

Every end has a beginning…and this electrifying novel details the events leading into the new _Star Trek_ TV series, introducing you to brand-new characters featured in the life of Jean-Luc Picard—widely considered to be one of the most popular and recognizable characters in all of science fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: Dead Endless*



  






*A novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

The _U.S.S. Discovery_’s specialty is using its spore-based hub drive to jump great distances faster than any warp-faring vessel in Starfleet. To do this, Lieutenant Paul Stamets navigates the ship through the recently revealed mycelial network, a subspace domain _Discovery_ can briefly transit but in which it cannot remain. After responding to a startling distress call originating from within the network, the _Discovery_ crew find themselves trapped in an inescapable realm where they will surely perish unless their missing mycelial fuel is found or restored. Is the seemingly human man found alone and alive inside the network the Starfleet officer he claims to be, or an impostor created by alien intruders who hope to extract themselves from the mycelial plane at the expense of all lives aboard _Discovery_?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seekers: Second Nature (Star Trek Seekers Book 1) *



  






*An all-new Star Trek series begins!*

A new mission: The late twenty-third century—Starfleet’s golden age of exploration. Desperate to stay one step ahead of its rivals, the Federation sends two starships, the scout _Sagittarius_ and the cruiser _Endeavour_, to plumb the secrets of the vast region known as the Taurus Reach.

A doomed race: Drawn by mysterious energy readings to a lush green world, the crew of the _Sagittarius_ find the Tomol: a species whose members all commit ritual suicide just as they reach the cusp of adulthood.

An old foe: The crew of the _Sagittarius_ wants to save the Tomol from their cycle of self-destruction, but first they’ll need to save themselves—from the most nefarious Klingon starship commander in history.

™, ®, & © 2013 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seekers: Point of Divergence (Star Trek Seekers Book 2)*



  






*A thrilling Star Trek novel following two of Starfleet’s best starships on a quest to discover the secrets of a mysterious, uncolonized region.*

The Tomol are a primitive civilization occupying a lone island on a remote world. Their culture is an enigma, centered on every member’s commitment to a painful, fiery self-sacrifice upon reaching maturity. But one of their clan has shunned this obligation, triggering a transformation into a new, powerful life form. Answering the distress call of the U.S.S._ Sagittarius—_which has crashed on the planet following a fierce battle with the Klingons—Captain Atish Khatami and the crew of the U.S.S. _Endeavour_ must now attempt a rescue mission…even as they are locked in battle with the evolving, increasingly malevolent Tomol who, if allowed to escape their home world, pose an imminent threat to the entire galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seekers: Long Shot (Star Trek Seekers Book 3)*



  






The third novel in the acclaimed _Original Series_-era saga Seekers, by _New York Times _bestselling author David Mack!

SCIENCE GONE MAD…Bizarre sensor readings lead the Starfleet scout ship Sagittarius to an alien world where efforts to harness a dangerous and unstable technology have thrown the laws of probability out of balance. Now, events that might have occurred only one time in a trillion are happening constantly—to deadly and dazzling effect.

A PLANET IN PERIL…As disasters and miracles multiply globally at an ever-increasing rate, it’s up to Captain Clark Terrell and his crew to shut down the experiment-gone-wrong before its storm of chaos causes the planet’s destruction. But the odds against their success—and their survival—might be too great to overcome.

™, ®, & © 2015 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seekers: All That's Left (Star Trek Seekers Book 4)*



  






The fourth all-new Seekers novel in the acclaimed _Star Trek: Vanguard _spin-off series!

Initially charted by Starfleet probes dispatched to survey the Taurus Reach, the planet Cantrel V now plays host to a budding Federation colony as well as a combined civilian/Starfleet exploration team. Ancient ruins of an unknown civilization scattered around the planet have raised the curiosity of archaeologists, anthropologists, historians, and other interested members of the Federation scientific community. Together, they are attempting to shed light on the beings that once called this world home.

After a large, unidentified vessel arrives in orbit and launches a seemingly unprovoked orbital bombardment, the U.S.S. Endeavour responds to the colony’s distress call. As they attempt to render assistance and investigate the mysterious ship, Captain Atish Khatami and her crew begin to unlock the astonishing secrets the planet has harbored for centuries. Does the survival of a newly discovered yet endangered alien race pose a threat not only to Cantrel V, but to other inhabited worlds throughout the Taurus Reach and beyond?

™, ®, & © 2015 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Footprints in the Sand: A Piper Donovan Mystery (Piper Donovan/Wedding Cake Mysteries Book 3) *



  






It's the dead of winter and struggling actress and wedding-cake decorator Piper Donovan is thrilled to be in warm and romantic Sarasota, Florida, enjoying the powdery white beaches, soothing seas, and golden sunsets over the Gulf of Mexico. She and her family are there to celebrate her beloved cousin's wedding. Not only is Piper creating the sugar-sand-dollar-festooned wedding cake, she's also the maid of honor.
But a cloud seems to be hovering over the whole affair. Shortly after a bridesmaid mysteriously disappears, a kindly neighbor's car is run off the road and a prospective witness, an innocent Amish teenager, is threatened to keep silent. Then a body is found on the beach where the wedding will take place. With the nuptials threatened, it falls to Piper to unmask a killer. Could it be the wedding planner with something to hide? A doctor and his wife who collect unusual Japanese figurines? The best man, an ex–drug dealer with lecherous eyes and roving hands? What about her cousin's future stepfather—or even the bridegroom himself?
As Piper gets close to figuring out who's been covering his guilty footprints in the sand, the cunning killer has already set his sights on Piper as his next victim!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Secret (The Archy McNally Series Book 1) *



  






*First in the series starring the sleuthing Palm Beach playboy from the #1 New York Times–bestselling and Edgar Award–winning author.*
Inveterate playboy Archy McNally gets paid to make discreet inquiries for Palm Beach’s power elite. But keeping their dirty little secrets buried will take some fancy footwork in McNally’s latest case. A block of priceless 1918 US airmail stamps has gone missing from a high-society matron’s wall safe. Lady Cynthia Horowitz, now on her sixth husband, is a nasty piece of work who lives in a mansion that looks like _Gone With the Wind_’s Tara transplanted to southern Florida. McNally’s search takes him into a thickening maze of sex, lies, scandal, and blackmail. When passion erupts into murder and McNally must dig even deeper to uncover the truth, he unearths a shocking secret that could expose his own family’s skeletons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Puzzle (The Archy McNally Series Book 6) *



  






*From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author: Palm Beach sleuth Archy McNally’s feathers are ruffled when a bird store owner is killed.*
Hiram Gottschalk, owner of the Palm Beach shop Parrots Unlimited, fears for his life. First, he finds a photo of himself and his deceased wife slashed to ribbons; then, a Mass card with his name on it is taped inside of his closet door; now, someone has wrung the neck of his beloved pet bird. In desperation, he turns to McNally & Son for a private investigation. McNally meets with Gottschalk, along with his client’s cursing parrot. McNally wisely ignores the bird’s command to go to hell, but he can’t ignore the fallout when his client is stabbed in his sleep and Gottschalk’s unstable son, Peter, becomes the prime suspect. When more victims turn up, McNally has to puzzle out the motives of a murderer who has just killed two more birds with one stone . . . and is now targeting the dapper detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Gamble (The Archy McNally Series Book 7)*



  






*Is a Florida widow being conned out of a fortune? The debonair detective tries to find out in this novel in the #1 New York Times–bestselling series.*
At first, Archy McNally was unofficially enlisted to verify the bona fides of a deal for a rare Fabergé Imperial egg, created exclusively for the doomed Czar Nicholas in 1917. But when Edythe Westmore’s son and daughter become convinced the trinket is a fake and their mother is being conned, McNally is asked to deep-six the whole deal. He gets more than he bargained for when Natalie Westmore and her brother’s wife, Helen, both try to seduce him. The Palm Beach detective will need to employ some fancy footwork as he reveals a mess of lust, greed, and murder that smells worse than a rotten egg. Now it’s his own neck McNally’s risking to lay a trap for someone who’s counting dividends before they hatch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*McNally's Bluff (The Archy McNally Series Book 13) *



  






*The final book in the New York Times–bestselling series is “a wacky, waggish whodunit,” as the Palm Beach PI investigates a dead end in a maze (Publishers Weekly).*

The night Palm Beach society has been eagerly awaiting has finally arrived. Matthew Hayes, once the human cannonball in a traveling carnival and now a retired millionaire, is unveiling his Amazin’ Maze, styled after the historic hedge maze at England’s Hampton Court Palace. But even this wonder is upstaged by Hayes’s wife—when she’s found dead in the center of the labyrinth. Marvelous Marlena Marvel, a sideshow wonder of amazing pulchritude, was a devotee of the black arts. But the motive for her murder is as murky as her mystical talents . . . especially when Archy McNally uncovers a link to another homicide. It’s a crime scene straight out of Barnum & Bailey as McNally employs his own sleight-of-hand to catch a killer about to pull off the greatest vanishing act of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crime: A Novel*



  






*“[An] inimitable combination of dark realism, satire and psychological insight . . . complicated, unsettling and at times beautiful."--Publishers Weekly, starred review*

In the wake of a nasty child-murder case, Detective Ray Lennox of the Edinburgh PD has suffered a full-scale breakdown. He’s placed on leave for mental retuning and takes off for a few days of sun in Miami. From there, _Crime_ becomes an unmistakably Welshian blend of the macabre and the psychologically astute, as Lennox faces a dwindling supply of antidepressants, a bridal-magazine-toting fiancée, and cokehappy locals who lead him back into old habits and leave him to care for a child. Is he really in the right shape to be playing knight-errant to a terrified ten-year-old girl? Will his best instincts and worst judgments get them both killed, or find him the redemption he seeks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Damsel: An Alan Grofield Novel (The Alan Grofield Novels Book 1)*



  






*Escaping from the pages of the master crime writer’s acclaimed Parker novels, a fast-talking actor-thief has an adventure of his own across Mexico.*

For years now, stage actor Alan Grofield has supported his craft with side gigs in the underworld, including a few dangerous heists with a ruthless criminal named Parker. After their last scheme, Grofield finds himself stranded in Mexico with a bullet wound and a bag of cash. And then things start to get interesting—when he watches a young woman climbing into his fifth-floor hotel window.

It turns out Elly Fitzgerald has a taste for trouble to match Grofield’s penchant for finding it. When the hoods she’s running from catch up to her, she and Grofield set out on an action-packed road trip from Mexico City to Acapulco, hoping to stop an assassination along the way. The first Alan Grofield novel by crime fiction master Donald E. Westlake writing as Richard Stark, _The Damsel _is full of wit, adrenaline, and political intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Thieves Dozen (The Dortmunder Novels Book 12) *



  






*Featuring Donald E. Westlake's hapless hero, John Dortmunder, this original compilation of short stories ties in to Westlake's latest Dortmunder hardcover, The Road to Ruin.*

It's all Dortmunder, all the time, in this long-awaited collection representing one of the finest achievements in crime fiction. Chosen from hundreds of stories and decades of work, this is the first time that Westlake has offered a compilation of his short form Dortmunder adventures, including "Ask a Silly Question," "Horse Laugh," "Too Many Crooks," "A Midsummer's Daydream," "The Dortmunder Workout," "Party Animal," "Give 'Til It Hurts," "Jumble Sale," "Now What?," "Art and Craft," and "Fugue for Felons." Hailed as classics all, THIEVES' DOZEN will surely delight Westlake's ravenous fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Doomsday Testament: An adrenalin-fuelled historical conspiracy thriller you won’t be able to put down…*



  






*THERE ARE SOME WHO WILL KILL TO FIND THAT WHICH IS LOST...

1937*: Hitler sent an expedition to Tibet in search of the lost land of Thule.
*1941*: Himmler spent a huge fortune, and sacrificed the lives of hundreds to turn Wewelsburg Castle in Germany into a shrine to the SS.
*2008:* Art recovery expert *Jamie Saintclair* is astonished to discover that the gentle grandfather he thought he knew was a decorated war hero, serving in the Special Air Service in World War Two. And his grandfather has one more surprise. Sewn into the endpaper of his journal is a strange piece of *Nazi symbolism*.

*With this discovery, Jamie is launched on a breathless chase across Europe and deep into Germany's dark past...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Isis Covenant*



  






*THE PRICE OF ETERNAL LIFE IS DEATH...

AD 64*: Roman centurion *Marcus Domitus* leads an expedition to find the mythical treasure hidden deep inside *Queen Dido's temple*.
*1945*: Two *Nazis* disappear amidst the chaos of a burning Berlin - and so does a precious object.
*2009*: *Two brutal murders* in London and Boston linked by a single name and a shared history.
When art recovery expert *Jamie Saintclair* is asked to help investigate, he finds himself delving deep into the occult and uncovering dark secrets, tales of lust and greed and a curse linked to ancient Egypt...

*Can he discover the truth before the curse claims more victims and catches up with him?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Excalibur Codex*



  






*A LEGEND TO SOME. A SYMBOL TO OTHERS. FOR A DANGEROUS FEW, THE MEANS TO A TERRIFYING END...*

For countless generations the sword had been kept hidden, ready for a time of need. But not hidden well enough, because in 1937 it vanished...

*1941* - twelve SS generals gather to re-enact an ancient rite and call on the spirits of Europe's mightiest warriors to aid them in the coming battle in the East. At the heart of the ritual is *Excalibur, the mythical weapon pulled from a stone by King Arthur.
2010* - Art recovery expert *Jamie Saintclair* laughs when he reads the codex to a German war veteran's will, the strange ritual it describes and the mention of a sword named Excalibur. But collector Adam Steele is convinced - and if Jamie can find the legendary sword, he will pay a small fortune for it.

*With a team of international assassins on his trail, the hunt for Excalibur takes Jamie from Germany to eastern Poland and a deadly encounter in Hitler's Wolf's Lair...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Samurai Inheritance*



  






*UNDISTURBED AND FORGOTTEN FOR DECADES. NOW IT'S RESURRECTED AND THREATENS US ALL.

April 1943* - A Mitsubishi transport plane, carrying *Admiral Isoruku Yamamoto*, architect of the Japanese attack on *Pearl Harbor*, plunges from the sky over the island of Bougainville. In a document case chained to his wrist is *the greatest secret of the Second World War*...
*December 2011* - Art recovery expert *Jamie Saintclair* is offered a lucrative commission: he has been tasked to find the preserved head of a Solomon Island warrior, missing from a German museum since 1945?

The search takes Jamie from Berlin to Tokyo and with every turn the significance of the Bougainville skull becomes ever greater. *Soon he realizes he's become involved in something much more important than finding a lost piece of history...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Dog on Earth *



  






"A real find." —*STEPHEN KING *on_ The End of the World Running Club_
*Every dog has its day...*
And for Lineker, a happy go lucky mongrel from London, the day his city falls is finally a chance for adventure. Too bad his master Reg plans to hide himself away from the riots outside...
But when an abandoned child shows up looking for help, Reg and his trusty hound must brave the chaos in a journey that will prove not just the importance of bravery, but of loyalty, trust, and finding family in the unlikeliest of places. 
When the world has gone to the dogs, who will you choose to stand with?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Mercy (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 1)*



  





When those inside the corridors of power need help outside the law, they know who to call. Jonathan Grave, covert rescue specialist, always gets results. _No names. No feds. No trace evidence_.

When an Indiana college student is abducted, Jonathan and his team of ace operatives unravel a deadly scheme the government wants ignored. Someone wants to control a devastating secret. Someone rich, powerful, and willing to kill anyone to get it. Even the people Jonathan loves most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*High Treason (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 5) *



  






*When the First Lady is kidnapped, a rescue specialist discovers her secrets—and a deadly conspiracy—in a thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

First Lady Anna Darmond’s penchant for late night parties in South East D.C. is a harmless open secret—until she’s kidnapped out from under the noses of her Secret Service agents in a bloody gunfight. It's an unthinkable crime that, if revealed, could cause public panic. That’s why hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave and his team must operate in absolute secrecy.

But Grave soon realizes that, extraordinary as it is, the mission is not all it seems. There are shadows in Mrs. Darmond's past, cracks in the presidential marriage—and leaks in the country's critical shields of security. As Grave tracks the missing First Lady through a labyrinth of lies and murder, he confronts a traitor at the highest level of Washington power—and a devastating scheme to bring a nation to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*End Game (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 6) *



  






*The son of a government scientist must be found at any cost in this taut political thriller that “starts off explosively and keeps on rolling” (Joe Hartlaub, BookReporter).*

Deep in the American Heartland, a team of assassins goes to work. In short order, a Chechen scientist and double agent for the U.S. government is dead. But the team didn’t exactly finish the job. The man’s teenage son is still alive. In possession of crucial and potentially lethal information, he’s now on the run—and off the grid.

The feds know who to call: Jonathan Grave and his elite rescue team at Security Solutions. Their mission is simple: find the boy and keep his information out of the wrong hands. But simple doesn’t mean easy. The boy has a bodyguard with unusual talents, and she's not giving up without a fight. Only by bringing them both back alive can Grave expose the traitor in the highest levels of power—and prevent an all-out nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Against All Enemies (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book 7) *



  






*In this award-winning thriller by the New York Times bestselling author, a rescue specialist out to save a fellow vet uncovers an explosive conspiracy.*

Hostage rescue specialist Jonathan Grave doesn’t surprise easily. But he finds it hard to believe that a fellow combat vet has gone rogue, killing American agents and leaking sensitive intel to hostile foreign interests. With black ops assassins on the trail of his old friend, Grave sets out to get to him first…and finds far more than he bargained for. 

Catching up with the wily operative puts Grave on the trail of a dangerous and far-reaching conspiracy. Worst of all, the unthinkable tragedy at its center is in-motion. Now Grave and his elite team of specialists must expose a deadly high-level secret —and do it in time to avert a catastrophe of historic proportions.

*An International Thriller Writers Award Winner*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Friendly Fire (A Jonathan Grave Thriller Book  *



  






It begins with a shocking act of vengeance. Barista Ethan Falk chases a customer into the parking lot and kills him. He tells police that years ago the older man abducted and tortured him. Then Ethan's story takes an even stranger turn: he says he was rescued by a guy named Scorpion. Of course, there is no record of either the kidnapping or the rescue, because Scorpion--Jonathan Grave--operates outside the law and leaves no evidence.

As Grave struggles to find a way to defend his former precious cargo without blowing his cover, he learns the dead man has secrets that trace to an ongoing terrorist plot against the heart of America. It's up to Grave and his team to stop it. But first they must rescue Ethan Falk--a second time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Whiteout*



  






*"A hell of a storyteller" (Entertainment Weekly), #1 New York Times bestselling author Ken Follett reinvents the thriller with each new novel. But nothing matches the intricate knife-edge drama of Whiteout. . . .*

A missing canister of a deadly virus. A lab technician bleeding from the eyes. Toni Gallo, the security director of a Scottish medical research firm, knows she has problems, but she has no idea of the nightmare to come.

As a Christmas Eve blizzard whips out of the north, several people, Toni among them, converge on a remote family house. All have something to gain or lose from the drug developed to fight the virus. As the storm worsens, the emotional sparks—jealousies, distrust, sexual attraction, rivalries—crackle; desperate secrets are revealed; hidden traitors and unexpected heroes emerge. Filled with startling twists at every turn, _Whiteout_ rockets Follett into a class by himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panacea: A Novel (The ICE Sequence Book 1)*



  






Two secret societies vie for control of the ultimate medical miracle—Panacea—in the latest novel by _New York Times_ bestselling author F. Paul Wilson, author of the Repairman Jack series.

*Finalist in RT Reviewer's Choice Best Book Awards for Best Thriller

F. Paul Wilson is the winner of the Career Achievement in Thriller Fiction in the 2017 RT Reviewers' Choice Best Book Awards*

Medical examiner Laura Fanning has two charred corpses and no answers. Both bear a mysterious tattoo but exhibit no known cause of death. Their only connection to one another is a string of puzzling miracle cures. Her preliminary investigation points to a cult in the possession of the fabled panacea—the substance that can cure all ills—but that's impossible.

Laura finds herself unknowingly enmeshed in an ancient conflict between the secretive keepers of the panacea and the equally secretive and far more deadly group known only as 536, a brotherhood that fervently believes God intended for humanity to suffer, not be cured. Laura doesn't believe in the panacea, but that doesn't prevent the agents of 536 from trying to kill her.

A reclusive, terminally ill billionaire hires Laura to research the _possibility_ of the panacea. The billionaire's own body guard, Rick Hayden, a mercenary who isn't who he pretends to be, has to keep her alive as they race to find the legendary panacea before the agents of 536 can destroy it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ernie:*



  






We wept at his Oscar-winning role in _Marty_. . .we gasped when he took on Frank Sinatra in _From Here to Eternity_. . .we were riveted by his compelling performances in _The Dirty Dozen, Bad Day at Black Rock,_ and _Ice Station Zebra_. . .and we laughed at his television sitcom _McHale's Navy._ We loved all of Ernest Borgnine's many portrayals, but what did we know about the man behind the famous roles? Now for the first time, he tells us in his own words the fascinating story of his life in this witty, candid, and revealing memoir.

For more than fifty years, Ernest--or "Ernie" as he's known to his friends--has been one of the most recognized, celebrated stars in Hollywood as well as a respected, talented actor, and a living legend. Stretching from his childhood as the son of Italian immigrants to a spectacular career that is still thriving in his 91st year, from the early days of live TV to the voiceovers for _The Simpsons _and _SpongeBob SquarePants,_ Ernie tells of the trials and tribulations on his road to fame, the friendships he shared with some of the silver screen's biggest stars, and the glamorous leading ladies he loved.

Acclaimed for his ability to play sensitive and tough-guy roles equally well, he was also famous for squaring off against some of Hollywood's most formidable actresses--including Bette Davis in _A Catered Affair _and Joan Crawford in _Johnny Guitar._ Recalling his experiences starring in classic movies such as _The Poseidon Adventure, The Wild Bunch,_ and _Escape from New York,_ he reveals personal insights and irresistible stories about cinema's greatest icons--including Spencer Tracy, James Stewart, Kirk Douglas, Montgomery Clift, Gary Cooper, Janet Leigh, Raquel Welch, Gene Hackman, Rock Hudson, Sammy Davis, Jr., Tony Curtis, Alan Ladd, Glenn Ford, and Burt Lancaster. And with characteristic frankness, he also talks about his off-screen loves and passions.

A must for every film buff, _Ernie: An Autobiography_ is a fascinating memoir--filled with secrets, well-remembered details, and never-before-told stories--of a star who has thrived in the changing world of Hollywood for more than half a century, and endeared himself to legions of fans everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Philosophical Baby: What Children's Minds Tell Us About Truth, Love, and the Meaning of Life*



  






For most of us, having a baby is the most profound, intense, and fascinating experience of our lives. Now scientists and philosophers are starting to appreciate babies, too. The last decade has witnessed a revolution in our understanding of infants and young children. Scientists used to believe that babies were irrational, and that their thinking and experience were limited. Recently, they have discovered that babies learn more, create more, care more, and experience more than we could ever have imagined. And there is good reason to believe that babies are actually smarter, more thoughtful, and even more conscious than adults.

This new science holds answers to some of the deepest and oldest questions about what it means to be human. A new baby's captivated gaze at her mother's face lays the foundations for love and morality. A toddler's unstoppable explorations of his playpen hold the key to scientific discovery. A three-year-old's wild make-believe explains how we can imagine the future, write novels, and invent new technologies. Alison Gopnik - a leading psychologist and philosopher, as well as a mother - explains the groundbreaking new psychological, neuroscientific, and philosophical developments in our understanding of very young children, transforming our understanding of how babies see the world, and in turn promoting a deeper appreciation for the role of parents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*CLEO: The Cat Who Mended a Family*



  






*The Beloved #1 International Bestseller
Tenth Anniversary Edition
*
“We’re just going to _look._” Helen Brown had no intention of adopting a pet when she brought her young sons to visit a friend’s new kittens. But the runt of the litter was irresistible, with her overlarge ears and dainty chin.
When Cleo was delivered weeks later, she had no way of knowing that her new family had just been hit by an unthinkable tragedy. Helen was sure she couldn’t keep her—until she saw something she thought had vanished from earth forever: her son’s smile. The reckless, rambunctious kitten stayed.

Through happiness and heartbreak, changes and new beginnings, Cleo was the glue that affectionately held Helen’s family together. Rich in wisdom, wit, heart, and healing, here is the story of a cat with an extraordinary gift for knowing just where she was needed most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Network: The Battle for the Airwaves and the Birth of the Communications Age *



  






The astonishing story of America’s airwaves, the two friends—one a media mogul, the other a famous inventor—who made them available to us, and the government which figured out how to put a price on air.
This is the origin story of the airwaves—the foundational technology of the communications age—as told through the forty-year friendship of an entrepreneurial industrialist and a brilliant inventor.
David Sarnoff, the head of RCA and equal parts Steve Jobs, Jack Welch, and William Randolph Hearst, was the greatest supporter of his friend Edwin Armstrong, developer of the first amplifier, the modern radio transmitter, and FM radio. Sarnoff was convinced that Armstrong’s inventions had the power to change the way societies communicated with each other forever. He would become a visionary captain of the media industry, even predicting the advent of the Internet.
In the mid-1930s, however, when Armstrong suspected Sarnoff of orchestrating a cadre of government officials to seize control of the FM airwaves, he committed suicide. Sarnoff had a very different view of who his friend’s enemies were.
Many corrupt politicians and corporations saw in Armstrong’s inventions the opportunity to commodify our most ubiquitous natural resource—the air. This early alliance between high tech and business set the precedent for countless legal and industrial battles over broadband and licensing bandwidth, many of which continue to influence policy and debate today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gandhi & Churchill: The Epic Rivalry that Destroyed an Empire and Forged Our Age*



  






In this fascinating and meticulously researched book, bestselling historian Arthur Herman sheds new light on two of the most universally recognizable icons of the twentieth century, and reveals how their forty-year rivalry sealed the fate of India and the British Empire.

They were born worlds apart: Winston Churchill to Britain’s most glamorous aristocratic family, Mohandas Gandhi to a pious middle-class household in a provincial town in India. Yet Arthur Herman reveals how their lives and careers became intertwined as the twentieth century unfolded. Both men would go on to lead their nations through harrowing trials and two world wars—and become locked in a fierce contest of wills that would decide the fate of countries, continents, and ultimately an empire.

*Gandhi & Churchill* reveals how both men were more alike than different, and yet became bitter enemies over the future of India, a land of 250 million people with 147 languages and dialects and 15 distinct religions—the jewel in the crown of Britain’s overseas empire for 200 years.

Over the course of a long career, Churchill would do whatever was necessary to ensure that India remain British—including a fateful redrawing of the entire map of the Middle East and even risking his alliance with the United States during World War Two.

Mohandas Gandhi, by contrast, would dedicate his life to India’s liberation, defy death and imprisonment, and create an entirely new kind of political movement: _satyagraha,_ or civil disobedience. His campaigns of nonviolence in defiance of Churchill and the British, including his famous Salt March, would become the blueprint not only for the independence of India but for the civil rights movement in the U.S. and struggles for freedom across the world.

Now master storyteller Arthur Herman cuts through the legends and myths about these two powerful, charismatic figures and reveals their flaws as well as their strengths. The result is a sweeping epic of empire and insurrection, war and political intrigue, with a fascinating supporting cast, including General Kitchener, Rabindranath Tagore, Franklin Roosevelt, Lord Mountbatten, and Mohammed Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan. It is also a brilliant narrative parable of two men whose great successes were always haunted by personal failure, and whose final moments of triumph were overshadowed by the loss of what they held most dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forgotten: The Untold Story of D-Day's Black Heroes, at Home and at War*



  






The injustices of 1940s Jim Crow America are brought to life in this extraordinary blend of military and social history—a story that pays tribute to the valor of an all-black battalion whose crucial contributions at D-Day have gone unrecognized to this day.

In the early hours of June 6, 1944, the 320th Barrage Balloon Battalion, a unit of African-American soldiers, landed on the beaches of France. Their orders were to man a curtain of armed balloons meant to deter enemy aircraft. One member of the 320th would be nominated for the Medal of Honor, an award he would never receive. The nation’s highest decoration was not given to black soldiers in World War II.

Drawing on newly uncovered military records and dozens of original interviews with surviving members of the 320th and their families, Linda Hervieux tells the story of these heroic men charged with an extraordinary mission, whose contributions to one of the most celebrated events in modern history have been overlooked. Members of the 320th—Wilson Monk, a jack-of-all-trades from Atlantic City; Henry Parham, the son of sharecroppers from rural Virginia; William Dabney, an eager 17-year-old from Roanoke, Virginia; Samuel Mattison, a charming romantic from Columbus, Ohio—and thousands of other African Americans were sent abroad to fight for liberties denied them at home. In England and Europe, these soldiers discovered freedom they had not known in a homeland that treated them as second-class citizens—experiences they carried back to America, fueling the budding civil rights movement.

In telling the story of the 320th Barrage Balloon Battalion, Hervieux offers a vivid account of the tension between racial politics and national service in wartime America, and a moving narrative of human bravery and perseverance in the face of injustice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Citizen Soldiers: The U.S. Army from the Normandy Beaches to the Bulge to the Surrender of Germany June 7, 1944, to May 7, 1945 *



  






*From Stephen E. Ambrose, bestselling author of Band of Brothers and D-Day, the inspiring story of the ordinary men of the U.S. army in northwest Europe from the day after D-Day until the end of the bitterest days of World War II.*

In this riveting account, historian Stephen E. Ambrose continues where he left off in his #1 bestseller _D-Day._ _Citizen Soldiers _opens at 0001 hours, June 7, 1944, on the Normandy beaches, and ends at 0245 hours, May 7, 1945, with the allied victory. It is biography of the US Army in the European Theater of Operations, and Ambrose again follows the individual characters of this noble, brutal, and tragic war. From the high command down to the ordinary soldier, Ambrose draws on hundreds of interviews to re-create the war experience with startling clarity and immediacy. From the hedgerows of Normandy to the overrunning of Germany, Ambrose tells the real story of World War II from the perspective of the men and women who fought it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My War *



  






_My War_ is a blunt, funny, idiosyncratic account of Andy Rooney's World War II. As a young, naïve correspondent for _The Stars and Stripes_, Rooney flew bomber missions, arrived in France during the D-Day invasion, crossed the Rhine with the Allied forces, traveled to Paris for the Liberation, and was one of the first reporters into Buchenwald. Like so many of his generation, Rooney's life was changed forever by the war. He saw life at the extremes of human experience, and wrote about what he observed, making it real to millions of men and women. _My War_ is the story of an inexperienced kid learning the craft of journalism. It is by turns moving, suspenseful, and reflective. And Rooney's unmistakable voice shines through on every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Murrow Boys: Pioneers in the Front Lines of Broadcast Journalism*



  






"The Murrow Boys" tells the story of the legendary band of correspondents who, under Edward R. Murrow's direction, formed CBS's pioneering World War II news team and, in doing so, invented modern broadcast journalism. All in their twenties and thirties, Murrow and the Boys (who included William L. Shirer, Eric Sevareid, and Howard K. Smith) covered and brought to vivid life the war's great events, from the German invasion of Poland to D-Day and the Battle of the Bulge. Young idealists, they believed they were here to change the world.

But their triumphant early careers, which made them celebrities in America, would eventually come to grief in the fickle world of broadcasting. The increasing desire for entertainment, McCarthyism, the rise of corporate sponsorship, and ultimately the birth of television all conspired to taint the tradition of serious journalism as the Boys had known it.

A dramatic, exhilarating narrative that portrays exceptional lives against the tumultuous backdrop of the last half century, The Murrow Boys is both a powerful reminder of the possibilities of broadcast journalism and a sharp-eyed account of where the craft went wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Boys in the B-17: 8Th Air Force Combat Stories of Wwii *



  






The author in flight gear after photo twelfth mission – second Air Medal (age nineteen)

He still wears lucky Air Cadet ring!

Hutch's third book contains short stories of boys on B-17 Flying Fortress crews in deadly missions with the Eighth Air Force in World War II and stories of his own teenage combat experiences as radio/gunner on twenty missions with the Mighty Eighth.

Teenagers enlisted or were drafted, trained and went into combat before they could legally vote or buy a drink. They volunteered to fly in the Army's Air Cadet Program and became a part of the greatest air armada in the world. Most of the gunners on a bomber crew were teenagers and the average age of officers was twenty-four. Veterans' memoirs and diaries give amazing reports of fighter attacks, flak damage and those who survived being shot down out to become Prisoners of War. These youngsters manned the planes that bombed and destroyed Germany’s military and war industry. The price of victory was high, with an extreme loss of aircrews and planes. Eighth Air Force losses were among the highest of any military unit.

Like the author, teenagers who survived to tell the stories of those great air battles are now in their mid-eighties and rapidly passing into history. See previous books "Through These Eyes" and "Bombs Away!" See a free DVD at http://video.smithville.net/?p=17 for interviews of the author with actual WW II combat film footage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B-17 Memories: From Memphis Belle to Victory*



  






The Memphis Belle, completed 25 missions and became the symbol of Eighth Air Force success in the air war over Europe. Its national tour rallied support and encouraged citizens enduring rationing and sacrifices for victory. Heavy bomber aircrews proved their value with precision bombing. My writing is based on memories, diaries and interviews of other veterans and my teenage experiences as an Eighth Air Force B-17 radio/gunner on twenty combat missions with the 490th Bomb Group (H). This fourth book presents short stories of boys on B-17 Flying Fortress crews flying deadly missions to destroy German and Italian military targets. Twenty-six thousand airmen died and thousands more were wounded. The sky was our arena and we paved the way for Infantry and Armored Divisions slogging through heat, rain or snow to preserve our freedom. Many B-17 gunners were teenagers who enlisted or were drafted, trained and sent into combat before they could legally vote or buy a drink. They saved our freedom and came home to build the USA into the most powerful nation in the world. I self-publish because I am 89 and my time is limited. I thank God that I have been able to record more than 350 stories of my generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*35 Missions, The Frank Boyle Story: The True Story of an American B-17 Ball Turret Gunner Over Europe During World War II *



  






*#1 national bestseller on Amazon in SIX categories*, including Biographies & Memoirs, Historical, Military & Wars, Branches, Air Force and Biographies, and Memoirs Reference & Collections.
Staff Sergeant Frank Boyle flew 35 bombing missions over Nazi-occupied Europe in World War II at a time when most American bomber crews weren’t surviving 12 missions. The courageous 6 to 8 hour flights of the Hell’s Angels, 303rd Bomb group of the 8th Air Force based in England became legendary for their destruction of Nazi Germany from 30,000 feet.
Boyle was a ball turret gunner positioned on the belly of the now celebrated B-17 bombers of the American Army Air Force. His job was to spot German fighters as they flew up from the ground, alert others and then shoot down the fighters with his two 50 caliber machine guns. *Over 23,000 American airmen were killed in the air war over Europe during World War II. Frank, by his own admission, was one of the lucky ones.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Fallout: The Hiroshima Cover-up and the Reporter Who Revealed It to the World *



  






*A NEW YORK TIMES NOTABLE BOOK OF 2020

New York Times bestselling author Lesley M.M. Blume reveals how one courageous American reporter uncovered one of the deadliest cover-ups of the 20th century—the true effects of the atom bomb—potentially saving millions of lives.*

Just days after the United States decimated Hiroshima and Nagasaki with nuclear bombs, the Japanese surrendered unconditionally. But even before the surrender, the US government and military had begun a secret propaganda and information suppression campaign to hide the devastating nature of these experimental weapons. The cover-up intensified as Occupation forces closed the atomic cities to Allied reporters, preventing leaks about the horrific long-term effects of radiation which would kill thousands during the months after the blast. For nearly a year the cover-up worked—until _New Yorker_ journalist John Hersey got into Hiroshima and managed to report the truth to the world.

As Hersey and his editors prepared his article for publication, they kept the story secret—even from most of their _New Yorker_ colleagues. When the magazine published “Hiroshima” in August 1946, it became an instant global sensation, and inspired pervasive horror about the hellish new threat that America had unleashed. Since 1945, no nuclear weapons have ever been deployed in war partly because Hersey alerted the world to their true, devastating impact. This knowledge has remained among the greatest deterrents to using them since the end of World War II.

Released on the 75th anniversary of the Hiroshima bombing, _Fallout_ is an engrossing detective story, as well as an important piece of hidden history that shows how one heroic scoop saved—and can still save—the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*No Man’S Sky: The Story of a B-17 Waist Gunner Who Flew Twenty-Nine Times over the Reich*



  






In the fall of 1942, the first year of the war was ending. For young men in Bloomville (Ohio) Township High Schools senior class, school was the last opportunity to be free before graduation, adult responsibility, and manhood. For them and many other young men across the nation, war was about to become a reality, including J. Emerson Krieger. Life was about to turn in a new, dramatic, and uncharted direction.

No Mans Sky, by author R.C. Cline, narrates the story of Krieger, a combat flier in World War II. An aerial gunner, he protected his crew and plane with a Browning M-2 machine gun while flying twenty-nine perilous missions over the embattled skies of Germany. Through diaries, letters, photos, and personal records, this memoir chronicles Kriegers service as a waist gunner, the youngest man in his crew.

Offering insight into the challenges of war and combat during World War II, No Mans Sky shares the story of Staff Sergeant Krieger and what life was like six miles in the sky in a B-17 bomber. It pays tribute to all of the men and women who have served our country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Peiper's War: The Wartime Years of SS Leader Jochen Peiper, 1941–44*



  






‘A bad reputation has its commitments.’ So wrote home Jochen Peiper from the fighting front in the East in 1943, characterizing his battle-hardened command during the Second World War. Peiper’s War is a new serious work of military history by the renowned author Danny S. Parker which presents a unique view off the Second World War as seen from a prominent participant on the dark side of history.

The story follows the wartime career of Waffen SS Colonel Jochen Peiper, a handsome Aryan prodigy who was considered a hero in the Third Reich. Peiper had been Heinrich Himmler’s personal adjutant in the early years of the war, and, having procured a field command in Hitler’s namesake fighting force, the Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler, he become famous for a flamboyant and brutal style of warfare on the Eastern Front. There, in his sphere, few prisoners were taken, and motives of racial genocide were never far from unspoken orders.

Transferred to the west, Peiper’s battlegroup incinerated a tiny town in Northern Italy and killed the village mayor and priest. Being well-connected to Himmler and other generals of the period, Peiper finds a place in the narrative as a storied witness to the inner workings of the Nazi elite along with other prominent SS officers such as Kurt Meyer.

In this meticulously researched work, we witness the apex and then death spiral of Nazi military intentions as Peiper fights for Germany across every front in the conflict. Peiper’s War provides a telling inside look at Hitler’s war and then how the dark secrets of his security-minded command were improbably unearthed at the end of the conflict by an obscure top-secret surveillance facility in the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fatal Crossroads: The Untold Story of the Malmedy Massacre at the Battle of the Bulge*



  






On December 17, 1944, during the Battle of the Bulge, more than eighty unarmed United States soldiers were shot down after having surrendered to an SS unit near the small crossroads town of Malmédy, Belgium. Although more than thirty men lived to tell of the massacre, exactly what took place that day remains mired in controversy. Was it just a “battlefield incident” or rather a deliberate slaughter? Who gave the orders: infamous SS leader Jochen Peiper or someone else?
_Fatal Crossroads_ vividly reconstructs the critical events leading up to the atrocity—for the first time in all their revealing detail—as well as the aftermath. Danny S. Parker spent fifteen years researching original sources and interviewing more than one hundred witnesses to uncover the truth behind the Malmédy massacre, and the result is riveting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Soulless (Parasol Protectorate Series Book 1) *



  






*Buffy meets Jane Austen in the first book of this wickedly funny NYT bestselling series about a young woman whose brush with the supernatural leads to a deadly investigation of London's high society.*

Alexia Tarabotti is laboring under a great many social tribulations. First, she has no soul. Second, she's a spinster whose father is both Italian and dead. Third, she was rudely attacked by a vampire, breaking all standards of social etiquette.

Where to go from there? From bad to worse apparently, for Alexia accidentally kills the vampire -- and then the appalling Lord Maccon (loud, messy, gorgeous, and werewolf) is sent by Queen Victoria to investigate.

With unexpected vampires appearing and expected vampires disappearing, everyone seems to believe Alexia responsible. Can she figure out what is actually happening to London's high society? Will her soulless ability to negate supernatural powers prove useful or just plain embarrassing? Finally, who is the real enemy, and do they have treacle tart?

_Soulless_ is the first book of the Parasol Protectorate series: a comedy of manners set in Victorian London, full of werewolves, vampires, dirigibles, and tea-drinking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Below The Earth*



  






Wen is a tour guide for a state of the art underwater park until she's recruited to help a small team explore a strange tunnel under a oceanic trench. One that leads deep under the surface, not far from the Earth’s core. But what they find at the end of the tunnel defies everything they’ve ever known. A lost world. A place of beauty…and ravenous teeth.

What was supposed to be a simple in and out mission is soon filled with conspiracy and the ultimate fight for survival against the vicious predators stalking them. With their way back home blocked, all bets are off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spinosaurus *



  






Brett Russell is a hunter of the rarest game. His targets are cryptids, animals denied by science. But they are well known by those living on the edges of civilization, where monsters attack and devour their animals and children and lay ruin to their shantytowns.
When a shadowy organization sends Brett to the Congo in search of the legendary dinosaur cryptid Kasai Rex, he will face much more than a terrifying monster from the past.
Spinosaurus is a dinosaur thriller packed with intrigue, action and giant prehistoric predators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I Have No Mouth & I Must Scream: Stories*



  






*Seven stunning stories of speculative fiction by the author of A Boy and His Dog.*

In a post-apocalyptic world, four men and one woman are all that remain of the human race, brought to near extinction by an artificial intelligence. Programmed to wage war on behalf of its creators, the AI became self-aware and turned against humanity. The five survivors are prisoners, kept alive and subjected to brutal torture by the hateful and sadistic machine in an endless cycle of violence.

This story and six more groundbreaking and inventive tales that probe the depths of mortal experience prove why Grand Master of Science Fiction Harlan Ellison has earned the many accolades to his credit and remains one of the most original voices in American literature.

_I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream_ also includes “Big Sam Was My Friend,” “Eyes of Dust,” “World of the Myth,” “Lonelyache,” Hugo Award finalist “Delusion for a Dragon Slayer,” and Hugo and Nebula Award finalist “Pretty Maggie Moneyeyes.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hidden Truth: A Science Fiction Techno-Thriller *



  






*They'll do anything to hide the truth.*
When high school student Peter Burdell uncovers a subtle clue in a dusty book buried deep in a forgotten Appalachian library, he realizes someone altered history. Who's been lying, and why?

His discovery lands Peter in the cross hairs of the deadly Cabal whose Deep State agents changed the past to control the present, so they can rule the future. Aided by family and friends, Peter races against the odds to expose the conspiracy and uncover the answer to the most important question of his life:

What is The Hidden Truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Colony Launch: A Science Fiction Epic (Ixora Colony Book 1) *



  






*Humanity is at war...

...many citizens want no part of it.*

Governor Antony Lemkin has done the unthinkable as a politician--voluntarily stepping down from his post in protest of Earth's escalating war with the Aryshans.

With war drums beating and the machinery of government going full force, there's little he can do to but voice his dissent, until mega-industrialist Fabio DePino presents him with a plan: build a new Earth, far away from humanity's conflicts.

But will Earth's government simply let colonists leave their control?

Fans of Babylon 5 and Robert Heinlein's classic The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress will love this new space colonization adventure by #1 Bestselling author Jon Del Arroz!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stars Entwined: An Epic Military Space Opera (The Aryshan War Book 1) *



  






*Earth needs a spy…

…is he prepared?*

Lieutenant Sean Barrows is thrust into a plot of sabotage and destruction brought on by the mysterious Aryshan Empire.

His assignment: to infiltrate an enemy warship to bring his superiors information on their destructive capabilities and battle plans.

But the Ayrshans share telepathic bonds which make them paranoid of outsiders, and try as he may to win the heart of a beautiful Aryshan commander, he can only get so close.

To make matters worse, Earth stands on the brink of destruction as the Aryshans develop a new, invisible weapon.

Fans of The Old Man's War by John Scalzi and The Ember War by Richard Fox will love this epic space opera. Read today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.25

*Wanderers On Union Station (EarthCent Ambassador Book 6)*



  






Three years have passed, and the children are growing like weeds as Aisha grows into a new career. A mob of alien party animals has settled near Union Station like a plague, but nobody seems willing to see them off. They bring word of a new wave of helpful artificial intelligence, but perhaps there’s such a thing as too helpful?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Reincarnationist Papers *



  






“For fans of _The Matrix_ and Memento, a twisty, exciting adventure!” -Diana Gabaldon, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of the Outlander series
*The basis for the major motion picture Infinite*
Discovered as three notebooks in an antique store in Rome at the turn of the millennium, _The Reincarnationist Papers_ offers a tantalizing glimpse into the Cognomina, a secret society of people who possess total recall of their past lives.
Evan Michaels struggles with being different, with having the complete memories of two other people who lived sequentially before him. He fights loneliness and believes he is unique until he meets Poppy. She recognizes his struggle because she is like him, except that she is much older, remembering seven consecutive lives. But there is something else she must share with Evan—she is a member of the secretive Cognomina. They are, in effect, immortals—compiling experiences and skills over lifetimes into near superhuman abilities that they have used to drive history over centuries.
Poppy invites Evan into the Cognomina, but he must face their tests before entering this mysterious society as their equal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*.45 Caliber Series, Volume 1*



  






*PETER BRANDVOLD HAS WORKED UP THE GRITTIEST – BLOODIEST – FAST-ACTION WESTERN SERIES EVER!*

Cuno Massey's thirst for revenge runs deep. Deeper than his skills. But when Rolf Anderson and Sammy Spoon killed the young man’s stepmother and his father, nothing would stand in young Cuno’s way. Cuno Massey would ride through hell for the bittersweet taste of revenge…
_“...truly epic. Brandvold’s writing is fast paced yet so richly detailed that you can smell the gun smoke and taste the dust. Not to be missed!”_ – *Wayne D. Dundee, author of Lone McGantry*
.45 Caliber, Volume 1 includes: .45 Caliber Revenge, .45 Caliber Fury, .45 Caliber Manhunt, .45 Caliber Deathtrap and .45 Caliber Widow Maker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*.45 Caliber Series, Volume 2 *



  






*PETER BRANDVOLD TAKES YOU ON A WILD RIDE IN VOLUME 2 OF THE .45 CAILBER SERIES – RAW AND GRITTY AS THE WEST ITSELF.*

Cuno Massey had always stayed on the good side of the law. But trouble had a way of dogging the young gunslinger’s heels.
Now Cuno is back on the vengeance trail that takes more than a few bloody twists and turns until it ends in a smoky hail of flesh-tearing lead! Cuno’s got to do what it takes to defend himself – even if it means defying the law and becoming a wanted man…
_“So richly detailed that you can smell the gun smoke and taste the dust.”_ – *Wayne D. Dundee, author of Lone McGantry*
_.45 Caliber, Volume 2 includes: .45 Caliber Firebrand, .45 Caliber Desperado, .45 Caliber Cross Fire, .45 Caliber Left To Die, .45 Caliber Killing in Cottonwood and .45 Caliber Town Under Siege._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder by Page One: A Peach Coast Library Mystery from Hallmark Publishing (Peach Coast Library Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*If you love Hallmark mystery movies,
you’ll love this cozy mystery
with humor, intrigue, and a librarian amateur sleuth.*

Marvey, a librarian, has moved from Brooklyn to a quirky small town in Georgia. When she’s not at the library organizing events for readers, she’s handcrafting book-themed jewelry and looking after her cranky cat. At times, her new life in the South still feels strange...and that’s _before_ the discovery of the dead body in the bookstore.

After one of her friends becomes a suspect, Marvey sets out to solve the murder mystery. She even convinces Spence, the wealthy and charming newspaper owner, to help. With his ties to the community, her talents for research, and her fellow librarians’ knowledge, Marvey pursues the truth. But as she gets closer to it, could she be facing a deadly plot twist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Hopeless Murder (A Hope Walker Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A funny cozy mystery series full of bold women, a quirky and lovable town, and one seriously hopeless romance.*

_It's been one helluva morning..._

And Hope hasn't even found the body.

_At least not yet._

After a twelve year absence, investigative reporter Hope Walker is back home.

*In Hopeless, Idaho.*


And it's not going well.

It seems the town and its citizens haven't changed much.

_Still weird. Still nosy. And a few of them?_
Downright hateful.

And now Hope has a serious problem.

*Because one of the hateful is dead.*

And she's the _prime suspect._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Lost Da Vinci (The Watson Files Book 2)*



  






*Book 2 of the bestselling series by J.R. Rain and Chanel Smith, featuring the incomparable Sherlock Holmes!*

When Holmes joins his sidekick and friend, Doctor Watson, at the wake for Brigadier Buffington, they wonder how Buffington acquired a lost Leonardo da Vinci painting. And, after a curious incident or two, another question arises: Did Buffington die of natural causes?

A wager between the good doctor and the legendary sleuth turns into an outright competition, with each investigator withholding clues from the other! The game is afoot as they compete to win the wager...and uncover possible murder, deceit and scandal. It's up to Holmes and Watson to sift through the mounting evidence in order to derive the motive, means and opportunity for each crime. The great Victorian London detective must use deductive reasoning―and even outright trickery―in order to learn whodunnit and why.

But when material evidence disappears, will it be Watson or Holmes who finally deduces the truth from a tangled web of lies? And will the lost da Vinci painting be recovered before it disappears forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Werewolf of West End (The Watson Files Book 3) *



  






*Book 3 of the bestselling series by J.R. Rain and Chanel Smith, featuring the incomparable Sherlock Holmes!*

Something's stalking the streets of London's West End. People are dying, and all signs point to a killer of unfathomable strength and brutality. Sherlock Holmes and Watson return in their strangest case yet!

On the night of the full moon, Doctor John Watson is called upon to save a colleague who's been brutally attacked by what appears to have been a pack of wild dogs. But Watson is too late. His friend succumbs to his wounds, with his dying words implicating a "wolf man."

Confused, Watson and his good friend, the intrepid Sherlock Holmes, take on this very strange case of murder to track down a bold and vicious killer whose appetite for flesh is straight out of folklore and mythology.

The clock is ticking and Watson and Holmes must stop this heinous creature before any more victims fall prey to its voracious hunger for human flesh. However, the killer's wiles and weaponry are far more dangerous than its jaws and claws. Indeed, it is a clever enemy who can hide from the likes of these two persistent sleuths. The game is afoot!

Will Holmes and Watson deduce a way to stop this flesh-hungry beast from attacking again on the next full moon? Or will they fall victim to...

...the werewolf of West End?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Vampire's Kiss (The Watson Files Book 4)*



  






*Sherlock Holmes and Watson are back!*

Someone or something is killing men in London, leaving behind bodies drained of blood and bite marks upon their necks.

Faced with the possibility that London is under a vampire attack, Sherlock Holmes is asked by Scotland Yard to help uncover the true killer―or killers. It doesn't take long for Sherlock to sniff out a trail that leads to a bar along St. Katherine Docks. Shortly after that, the bar's owner goes missing.

The game is very much afoot.

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson join the hunt for the man... and in the process come across an improbable ring of immortal spies, of which the duo are soon recruited into. It is a cat and mouse game, with Sherlock and Watson as the bait. But with London's most famous detective on the case, it's not a matter of _if_ the killer will be caught... but _when_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Complete Maddy Wimsey Collection: Four Paranormal Mystery Novels*



  






*Boxed set of four #1 bestselling paranormal mystery novels featuring witch detective Maddy Wimsey, including:

THE DEVIL'S EYE (#1)* - Detective Madeline Wimsey tends to stand out with her wild red hair, pentacle amulets, and offbeat methods, but she has a tool few other cops use―magic.

Maddy knows the universe wants to balance itself out, so she isn't above tossing around a spell or two whenever a killer's karma needs a little nudge in the right direction. As a practicing coven member, she's used to strange looks, hushed whispers, and rolled eyes but couldn't care less what people think of her.

After a man turns up dead in a grisly satanic rite, her fellow detectives are quick to crack jokes. Since they can't tell a pentacle from a pentagram, Maddy's happy to get the case. She suspects the ritual to be the work of amateurs, a theory that pans out when they track down the pack of clueless high school students who made the shrine in the woods. Convinced all is not as it appears to be, Maddy asks the Goddess for a push in the right direction and learns a disturbing truth.

*THE DRIFTING GLOOM (#2)* - Magical forces don't always play nice. In fact, they can be downright evil.

Life is going fairly well for Detective Maddy Wimsey. At thirty-five, she's an accomplished detective, practicing Wiccan, has a wonderful relationship with her long-time boyfriend, and even a much-needed vacation after dealing with a cursed gem.
Alas, her break doesn't last long.

Creeping darkness interrupts the solace of the woods with a supernatural vendetta against her coven. Maddy had opened a particular can of worms looking into the past, and the entity has decided to make her a target.

With a deadly supernatural entity on the loose, the last thing she needs is for her day job to get in the way, but a new murder case lands right in her lap at the worst possible time. A sadistic serial killer and no good leads guts Maddy's confidence. With each new victim she fails to save, her guilt grows.

*DARK MERCY (#3)* - Cops sometimes rely on hunches to guide them, but Detective Maddy Wimsey takes it a step further: magic.

August opens with the bad omen of a suicide that she suspects is more than it appears. However, before she can even start to find evidence that won't get her a date with a shrink, an even worse case walks in the door.

A local nurse claims she suspects one of her co-workers of murdering patients. Unfortunately, the woman has even less evidence than Maddy's belief that a spirit is throwing people off tall buildings. However, something about the story rings too true to brush aside.

Believing her hunch is really the Universe nudging her to make things right, Maddy launches an investigation.

*PRIMAL WRATH (#4)* - Most brides have some anxiety over their wedding, but not too many have to worry a dead person might spoil it.

Detective Maddy Wimsey is looking forward to her handfasting to Caius… mostly. She’s simultaneously on edge and can’t wait. About the only thing capable of going wrong is her catching a homicide investigation complicated enough to push back the date.

Sure enough, someone is inconsiderate enough to get themselves shot in the face only a few months before Maddy’s wedding. Maddy can’t initially explain why a lawyer with an immaculate reputation had another dead body and a massive quantity of narcotics in his trunk.

What at first appears to be a random act of violence leads to deeper layers of confusion. Without some help from the Goddess, a delay of the wedding is the least of Maddy’s worries—a killer might just get away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead On My Feet (Jack Daniels and Associates Mysteries Book 1)*



  






His name is Phineas Troutt. He's a problem solver.

If a woman is being stalked by her ex-husband, Phin can convince him to stop. If a union is being squeezed, Phin can squeeze the squeezer. He's not a mercenary. He's not a bodyguard. He's not a private dick. He's a guy who takes cash for solving problems with violence.

When a doctor at a suburban women's health clinic is being harassed, she hires Phin to make it stop. But the situation proves to be larger, and more dangerous, than even he can handle on his own. So he calls in some friends to help out; a P.I. named Harry McGlade and a female cop named Jack Daniels...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Apple Die (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Everyone adores Miss May...except the guilty.*

In a small town, where neighbors know each other, lawn chairs come out in the spring, and if you sit around chatting long enough, someone brings you pie, there are still skeletons in every closet. Luckily for Pine Grove, Miss May has a nose for crime.

The body was found face-down in the orchard.

Chelsea’s not sure crime-fighting is her strong suit. She’s up at her Aunt May’s farm recovering from heartbreak, after all, trying to forget the guy who left her at the altar. But when cousin Maggie’s fiancé is murdered, Chelsea’s own botched wedding seems like less of a big deal.

Who would have killed him?

The handsome and charming Detective Wayne thinks it’s Maggie. Miss May and Chelsea know he’s wrong, but they don’t have proof. There’s a killer on the loose in their little town and they’re determined to find the culprit.

You'll adore this apple orchard cozy because everyone loves small-town mysteries with comedy, suspense and yummy food.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Terra-Cotta Dog (The Inspector Montalbano Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*“You either love Andrea Camilleri or you haven’t read him yet. Each novel in this wholly addictive, entirely magical series, set in Sicily and starring a detective unlike any other in crime fiction, blasts the brain like a shot of pure oxygen. Aglow with local color, packed with flint-dry wit, as fresh and clean as Mediterranean seafood — altogether transporting. Long live Camilleri, and long live Montalbano.” A.J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window*

Andrea Camilleri's Inspector Montalbano has garnered millions of fans worldwide with his sardonic take on Sicilian life. Montalbano's latest case begins with a mysterious têtê à têtê with a Mafioso, some inexplicably abandoned loot from a supermarket heist, and dying words that lead him to an illegal arms cache in a mountain cave. There, the inspector finds two young lovers, dead for fifty years and still embracing, watched over by a life-sized terra-cotta dog. Montalbano's passion to solve this old crime takes him on a journey through Sicily's past and into one family's darkest secrets. With sly wit and a keen understanding of human nature, Montalbano is a detective whose earthiness, compassion, and imagination make him totally irresistable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reasonable Fear: A Suspense Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 4)*



  






An Amazon Top 30 bestseller.

*Each Joe Dillard novel can be read as a standalone.*

Three young women are found floating in a lake.

The suspect is one of the richest and most powerful men in Tennessee.

In the fourth installment of the bestselling Joe Dillard series, Dillard has become the district attorney in Northeast Tennessee. He becomes heavily involved in the investigation with Sheriff Leon Bates and soon realizes that he is up against an enemy that he has never before encountered -- someone so rich and so powerful that the course of justice could be altered by money and political influence. But when bodies start showing up in his driveway and his family is threatened with termination, Dillard must ask himself a previously unthinkable question. His life, and the lives of his family, depend on the answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood Lines (Sarah Armstrong Mysteries Book 2) *



  






Readers loved Sarah Armstrong, the feisty and vulnerable profiler in Kathryn Casey's first mystery, Singularity. She's back in this second book in the series with her hands full with two cases at once: A persistent and potentially lethal stalker pursues pop mega-star Cassidy Collins, and a high-energy Houston businesswoman is found dead in her house.

Though the businesswoman's death is being called a suicide, when Sarah is shown photographs of the scene, something seems off. It looks too perfect, almost staged, and Billie Cox had every reason to want to life. The victim's sister is convinced Billie was murdered and urges Sarah to take a closer look. During her investigation, Sarah uncovers a multimillion-dollar scam and traces a trail of greed.

Meanwhile, teenage idol Cassidy receives threatening e-mails and text messages and hears creepy whispers over her headset at performances. Cassie's next performance is at a Houston rodeo, for which her handlers request extra security. Sarah once again teams up with FBI agent David Garrity, and together they plot to outwit and capture the stalker, but at the concert the unthinkable happens...

Kathryn Casey spins a tight plot with memorable characters and great action scenes while paying close attention to Sarah's struggles as a widow and mother. The result is a multilayered exciting and satisfying read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl Who Takes an Eye for an Eye: A Lisbeth Salander novel, continuing Stieg Larsson’s Millennium Series (Millennium Series Book 5) *



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER*

Lisbeth Salander is back with a vengeance.

The series that began with _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ continues as brilliant hacker Lisbeth Salander teams up with journalist Mikael Blomkvist to uncover the secrets of her childhood and to take revenge.

Lisbeth Salander—obstinate outsider, volatile seeker of justice for herself and others—seizes on a chance to unearth her mysterious past once and for all. And she will let nothing stop her—not the Islamists she enrages by rescuing a young woman from their brutality; not the prison gang leader who passes a death sentence on her; not the deadly reach of her long-lost twin sister, Camilla; and not the people who will do anything to keep buried knowledge of a sinister pseudoscientific experiment known only as _The Registry_. Once again, Lisbeth Salander and Mikael Blomkvist are the fierce heart of a thrilling full-tilt novel that takes on some of the world's most insidious problems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Poet (Samantha Jazz Book 1)*



  






*New York Times bestselling author Lisa Renee Jones delivers a gripping new thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat until the very end.*

_A detective with a dark secret..._

Samantha Jazz used to be one of the top profilers in the Austin PD, living for the chase of hunting down a killer and bringing him to justice. That is, until one bad case nearly destroyed her.

_A killer with a hidden agenda..._

There's a new kind of serial killer on the loose--and people are turning up dead. The only clues to their murders lie in the riddles the killer leaves behind. A mystery with more questions than answers, and a suspicion that he's taunting Samantha.

_A dead body wrapped in a riddle..._

Samantha will have to use all her wits to solve each new puzzle before the killer can strike again. But the closer she gets to the killer, the more she draws him to her as well. And in this thrilling game of cat and mouse--only one of them will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reckoning (An American Ghost Thriller Book 2)*



  






*A sister kidnapped. A journalist in danger. A killer out for revenge.*
After taking out a covert facility run by the Commission, a deep-state syndicate, Nathan Stone has made powerful enemies. He’s a black-ops asset—and he’s gone rogue.
But the organization wants payback. Kidnapping Stone’s sister from a Florida psychiatric hospital, the Commission have their asset exactly where they want him. They instruct him to neutralize journalist Mark Mahoney, to whom Stone had previously leaked documents about the Commission and their deadly conspiracy. Now, Nathan Stone has a choice: neutralize Mahoney and kill the story for good, or lose the only family he has left.
Stone knows that these men will stop at nothing to get what they want. Killing Mahoney is just the beginning. And when Stone learns the identity of their final target, he knows he has to stop the Commission once and for all—no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*From Silk to Silicon: The Story of Globalization Through Ten Extraordinary Lives *



  






*"A tale of globalization and leadership that is both sweeping and personal. It’s a guide to the future as well as to the past.” --Walter Isaacson
The story of globalization, the most powerful force in history, as told through the life and times of ten people who changed the world by their singular, spectacular accomplishments.*
This is the first book to look at the history of globalization through the lens of individuals who did something transformative, as opposed to describing globalization through trends, policies, or particular industries. From _Silk to Silicon_ tells the story of who these men and women were, what they did, how they did it and how their achievements continue to shape our world today. They include:
• Genghis Khan, who united east and west by conquest and by opening new trade routes built on groundbreaking transportation, communications, and management innovations.
• Mayer Amschel Rothschild, who arose from an oppressive Jewish ghetto to establish the most powerful bank the world has seen, and ushered in an era of global finance.
• Cyrus Field, who became the father of global communications by leading the effort to build the transatlantic telegraph, the forerunner to global radio, TV, and the worldwide Internet.
• Margaret Thatcher, whose controversial policies opened the gusher of substantially free markets that linked economies across borders.
• Andy Grove, a Hungarian refugee from the Nazis who built the company—Intel—that figured out how to manufacture complex computer chips on a mass, commercial scale and laid the foundation for Silicon Valley’s computer revolution.
Through these stories Jeffrey E. Garten finds the common links between these figure and probes critical questions including: How much influence can any one person have in fundamentally changing the world? And how have past trends in globalization affected the present and how will they shape the future? _From Silk to Silicon_ is an essential book to understanding the past—and the future—of the most powerful force of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Now It Can Be Told: The Story Of The Manhattan Project (Franklin D. Roosevelt and the Era of the New Deal) *



  






General Leslie Groves and J. Robert Oppenheimer were the two men chiefly responsible for the building of the first atomic bomb at Los Alamos, code name "The Manhattan Project." As the ranking military officer in charge of marshalling men and material for what was to be the most ambitious, expensive engineering feat in history, it was General Groves who hired Oppenheimer (with knowledge of his left-wing past), planned facilities that would extract the necessary enriched uranium, and saw to it that nothing interfered with the accelerated research and swift assembly of the weapon.This is his story of the political, logistical, and personal problems of this enormous undertaking which involved foreign governments, sensitive issues of press censorship, the construction of huge plants at Hanford and Oak Ridge, and a race to build the bomb before the Nazis got wind of it. The role of groves in the Manhattan Project has always been controversial. In his new introduction the noted physicist Edward Teller, who was there at Los Alamos, candidly assesses the general's contributions-and Oppenheimer's-while reflecting on the awesome legacy of their work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Australian Code Breakers: Our top-secret war with the Kaiser's Reich*



  






*The extraordinary story of a headmaster turned cryptographer, and our top-secret war with the Kaiser's Reich.*
On 11 August 1914, just days after war had been declared, Australian Captain J.T. Richardson boarded a German merchant vessel fleeing Melbourne's Port Phillip and audaciously seized a top-secret naval codebook. The fledgling Australian Navy had an opportunity to immediately change the course of the war. But what exactly had they found? Enter the Australian code breakers ...
Recruited by savvy top brass, maths whizz and German speaker Frederick Wheatley worked night and day to fathom the basic principles of the code and start tracking the German Navy's powerful East Asia Squadron, led by the brilliant Maximilian von Spee. Soon Melbourne was a hub of international Allied intelligence.
This is the untold story of how a former Australian headmaster and his mostly female team cracked one of Germany's most complex codes, paving the way for the greatest Allied naval victory of World War I.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Phantom Boys: True Tales from UK Operators of the McDonnell Douglas F-4 (The Jet Age Series Book 10)*



  






*“A cracking read” on the twin-engined supersonic long-range fighter bomber from the bestselling author of the Hunter Boys and Lightning Boys volumes (Britain at War).*

Originally developed for the US Navy, the McDonnell Douglas F-4 fighter-bomber first flew in the spring of 1958. It then entered service for the US Navy in 1961, and in 1969 with the Fleet Air Arm and RAF in the UK.

Regarded as one of the most versatile fighters ever built, the Phantom F-4 was the US Navy’s fastest and highest-flying aircraft. It was flown by both US military demonstration teams (Navy Blue Angels and the Air Force Thundercats) from 1969 to 1973. It ended its service in 1991 with the RAF. But it continues to serve a variety of air forces across the world, with some still in service fifty years after its first flight.

Throughout the twenty chapters of this book, thirteen contributors will take readers across the world with adventures in the Falkland Islands, the United States of America, the United Kingdom, the Far East and Germany. There are anecdotes of reconnaissance missions, encounters with the Russian Tupolevs, record-breaking flights and life on HMS _Ark Royal_. The scope, flair and pace of the writing in this book will appeal to the general reader as well as to the enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chasing Shadows (The Star Hunters Book 1)*



  






STAND AND PROTECT

Star Federation soldiers live by these words as they work to uphold peace across the galaxy. Founded at the start of the Andromedan War, the Star Federation annihilated its enemies and has gone unchallenged since then. Sometimes, powerful forces surface and demand more attention, be they drug lords, pirate crews, or bounty hunters worthy of Alpha Classification, but the Star Federation stands firm.

Following the assassination of one of his subordinates, Fleet Commander Lance Ashburn goes on the hunt for the Alpha Class bounty hunter known as the Shadow. One of the best officers the Star Federation has ever seen, Commander Ashburn comes closer than anyone to eliminating the Shadow, but upon meeting her, he learns that a much larger and deadlier enemy roams the stars, one that could destroy the Star Federation.

Caught between the Star Feds and her own dark past, bounty hunter Lissa a.k.a. the Shadow is pulled into a battle with no clean escape. With enemies on all sides, she must choose her allies very carefully. Her decisions could save the galaxy or plunge it into war, and this time, the price of enduring peace may be too high.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dhalgren*



  






*Nebula Award Finalist: Reality unravels in a Midwestern town in this sci-fi epic by the acclaimed author of Babel-17. Includes a foreword by William Gibson.*

A young half–Native American known as the Kid has hitchhiked from Mexico to the midwestern city Bellona—only _something_ is wrong there . . . In Bellona, the shattered city, a nameless cataclysm has left reality unhinged. Into this desperate metropolis steps the Kid, his fist wrapped in razor-sharp knives, to write, to love, to wound.

So begins_ Dhalgren_, Samuel R. Delany’s masterwork, which in 1975 opened a new door for what science fiction could mean. A labyrinth of a novel, it raises questions about race, sexuality, identity, and art, but gives no easy answers, in a city that reshapes itself with each step you take . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Odysseus Ascendant (Odyssey One Book 7)*



  






*A mysterious entity may be the key to a starship’s survival—or a terrifying new threat—as the Odyssey One series continues…*
The Empire has set its sights on its next target: human Terrans. As effective allies of the Priminae, the denizens of Earth have proven themselves enemies to the Empire, and now the Imperial forces know more about the Terran home world than ever before.
The battle for the planet’s survival will see the _Odysseus_ first into the breach. But more perils loom for Commodore Eric Weston and his comrades. They’re at odds with the political conflicts dividing Earth’s government and challenged by the mysterious presence haunting their vessel—its intentions unclear, and the extent of its powers unknown.
As the Empire brings the battle home, the crew of the _Odysseus_ will need to determine whether this entity will support them in their fight for survival, or prove to be another dangerous foe.
There’s no turning back…and the only way forward may be a pathway to doom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*2312*



  






*From the acclaimed author of New York 2140 and Red Mars, this NYT bestselling novel tells the story of a future where humanity has populated miraculous new habitats engineered across the solar system -- and the one death that triggers a precarious chain of events that could destroy it all.*

The year is 2312. Scientific and technological advances have opened gateways to an extraordinary future. Earth is no longer humanity's only home; new habitats have been created throughout the solar system on moons, planets, and in between. But in this year, 2312, a sequence of events will force humanity to confront its past, its present, and its future.

The first event takes place on Mercury, on the city of Terminator, itself a miracle of engineering on an unprecedented scale. It is an unexpected death, but one that might have been foreseen. For Swan Er Hong, it is an event that will change her life. Swan was once a woman who designed worlds. Now she will be led into a plot to destroy them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grub Line Rider *



  






The fury of the Wild West explodes in this thrilling collection of classic Louis L'Amour short stories. Most folks would call Kim Sartain an easygoing, peace-loving man. But the few who crossed the young drifter knew there was nothing he liked better than a good fight. When cattleman Jim Targ challenges Sartain's right to ride across an unclaimed stretch of meadow, Sartain decides he'll do better than ride through: He'll put down stakes there and homestead the land. Soon there's more at risk than land and pride when Targ hires a gunman to teach Sartain a permanent—and deadly—lesson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Big Medicine *



  






A short novel and three stories, restored to their original magazine versions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*West of the Tularosa *



  






A collection of classic L’Amour stories, restored to their original magazine versions!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sixth Shotgun*



  






No writer is associated more closely with the American West than Louis L'Amour. Collected here are two of his most exciting works, in their original forms. The title story, a tale of stagecoach robbery and frontier justice, is finally available in its full-length version. Similarly, the short novel included in this volume, "The Rider of the Ruby Hills," one of L'Amour's greatest range war novels, was published first in a magazine, then expanded by the author into a longer version years later. Here is a chance to experience the novel as it appeared in its debut, as L'Amour originally wrote it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Untamed West*



  






_The Untamed West_ collects three of the finest short novels by some of the greatest and most influential Western authors of all time: Louis L'Amour, Zane Grey and Max Brand. Brand's brilliant "Black Sheep," restored and corrected, is published here. "Cañon Walls" was first serialized by Zane Grey in three parts in _Ladies' Home Journal._ The version included here was taken from Grey's manuscript and appears exactly as he intended. Louis L'Amour's "Showdown on the Hogback" was rewritten years later as "Showdown at Yellow Butte." Presented here is L'Amour's original version. Finally Western fans are able to read these landmark short novels the way the way the authors themselves wanted them to be read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Deeds of the Disturber (Amelia Peabody Book 5) *



  






*An Egyptologist investigates a death at the British Museum in a “charming” Victorian mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Painted Queen (The Denver Post).*

Back in London after an archaeological dig, adventurous sleuth Amelia Peabody—“rather like Indiana Jones, Sherlock Holmes and Miss Marple all rolled into one”—discovers that a night watchman at the museum has perished in the shadow of a mummy case (_The Washington Post Book World_).

There are murmurings about an ancient curse, but a skeptical Amelia is determined to find an all-too-human killer. Soon, she’s balancing family demands, including the troubles of her precocious son, Ramses (aka Walter), with not just one unsolved crime, but two . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hope Never Dies: An Obama Biden Mystery (Obama Biden Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*The New York Times Best Seller

"[Hope Never Dies is] an escapist fantasy that will likely appeal to liberals pining for the previous administration, longing for the Obama-Biden team to emerge from political retirement as action heroes."—Alexandra Alter, New York Times
*
Vice President Joe Biden and President Barack Obama team up in this high-stakes thriller that combines a mystery worthy of Watson and Holmes with the laugh-out-loud bromantic chemistry of _Lethal Weapon’_s Murtaugh and Riggs.

Vice President Joe Biden is fresh out of the Obama White House and feeling adrift when his favorite railroad conductor dies in a suspicious accident, leaving behind an ailing wife and a trail of clues. To unravel the mystery, “Amtrak Joe” re-teams with the only man he’s ever fully trusted: the 44th president of the United States. Together they’ll plumb the darkest corners of Delaware, traveling from cheap motels to biker bars and beyond, as they uncover the sinister forces advancing America’s opioid epidemic.

Part noir thriller and part bromance, _Hope Never Dies_ is essentially the first published work of Obama/Biden fiction—and a cathartic read for anyone distressed by the current state of affairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bloodied Ivy (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 3) *



  






*A professor’s death lures the reclusive detective and his sidekick to a bucolic crime scene: “Goldsborough does a masterly job with the Wolfe legacy” (Booklist).*

An academic so conservative he thought Ronald Reagan was a pinko, Hale Markham rules Prescott University like an intellectual tyrant—until the morning he's found dead at the bottom of one of Prescott’s famously beautiful ravines. Every liberal on campus hated the crotchety old crank, but which one is responsible for giving Markham his final push to the right? The case so intrigues the incomparable, reclusive master detective Nero Wolfe that he takes the unusual step of leaving the confines of his home. With man of action Archie Goodwin at his side, Wolfe examines jealous professors, a fanatical assistant, and a university president with an ego that—like the school itself—will not stop growing. Though they're far from the city, Wolfe and Goodwin will find that no back alley is as dangerous as the shadowy corridors of the Ivy League.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last Train (Detective Hiroshi Series Book 1) *



  






*In Tokyo, murder’s easy to hide.*

Winner 2018 Shelf Unbound Best Independently Published Book
Winner 2017 Book Excellence Awards Best Mystery
Solo Medalist Winner 2017 New Apple Awards for Excellence 

Detective Hiroshi Shimizu investigates white collar crime in Tokyo. When an American businessman turns up dead, his mentor Takamatsu calls him out to the site of a grisly murder. A glimpse from a security camera video suggests the killer might be a woman. Hiroshi quickly learns how close homicide and suicide can appear in a city full of high-speed trains just a step—or a push—away.

Takamatsu drags Hiroshi out to the hostess clubs and skyscraper offices of Tokyo in search of the killer. Hiroshi goes deeper and deeper into Tokyo’s intricate, perilous market for buying and selling the most expensive land in the world. He teams up with ex-sumo wrestler Sakaguchi to scour Tokyo’s sacred temples, corporate offices and industrial wastelands to find out why one woman was driven to murder.

After years in America and lost in neat, clean spreadsheets, Hiroshi confronts the stark realities of the biggest city in the world, where inside information can travel in a flash from the insiders at top investment firms to street-level punks and teenage hostesses, everyone scrambling for their cut of Tokyo’s lucrative land deals.

Hiroshi’s determined to cut through Japan’s ambiguities—and dangers—to find the murdering ex-hostess before she extracts her final revenge—which just might be him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Crime of Passion: A Suspense Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 7)*



  






An Amazon Top 30 bestseller.

*Each Joe Dillard novel can be read as a standalone.*

A beautiful, young, rising star in the country music world is found dead in a Nashville hotel room.

The owner of her record company is charged with murder.

In the seventh installment of Scott Pratt's best-selling Joe Dillard series, Dillard is hired to travel to Tennessee's capital city to defend Paul Milius, a record company baron accused of strangling Kasey Cartwright, his label's young star. Dillard navigates Nashville's unfamiliar legal system and the world of country music in search of the truth, but he soon finds himself confronted with a web of lies so masterfully woven that he fears he may never find any answers. As the trial begins and the tension mounts, Dillard fears that not only will his client be wrongfully convicted, but that Dillard himself may not survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Inside Ring (Joe Demarco Book 1) *



  






*This tale of political suspense was one of the Seattle Times’s Top Ten Thrillers of the Year: “I couldn’t put it down” (Vince Flynn).*

*Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

There has been an assassination attempt on the president. He is only wounded—but his best friend and a Secret Service Agent have been killed.

As it turns out, the attack wasn’t without warning. Gen. Andrew Banks, Secretary of Homeland Security, received a note that the president was in danger, and even more alarming, that Secret Service agents guarding the president had been compromised. General Banks is reluctant to tell the FBI about the note, partly for self-serving political reasons, and partly because he doesn’t want to damage the Secret Service’s reputation based on something that might very well be a hoax.

So he requests help from his friend, Speaker Mahoney, and Mahoney assigns his man Joe DeMarco, who must untangle the truth behind the tragedy—and assess the danger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Perimeter (Joe Demarco Book 2)*



  






*Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

When it comes to dealing with possible scandals, Joe DeMarco made his bones working for the wily Speaker of the House John Mahoney. But now Joe’s unique skills are needed outside the nation’s capital.

The secretary of the Navy has received a tip that fraud is being committed on a US Naval base. Unwilling to launch a formal investigation, the secretary has asked Mahoney to send DeMarco to investigate before things get out of control.

It doesn’t take DeMarco long to uncover not fraud, but outright treason and foreign infiltration on the base—which puts him right in the crosshairs of a ruthless foreign operative who proves to be deadlier than any foe he’s ever faced before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*House Blood (Joe Demarco Book 7)*



  






*Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

Things have been better for Washington, DC, insider Joe DeMarco. His boss is no longer Speaker of the House and his girlfriend has left him. So, when he’s asked to look into the murder conviction of a lobbyist, he’s less than enthusiastic. But he soon uncovers a conspiracy that ignites his sense of righteous rage.

Two years ago, Orson Mulray, CEO of Mulray Pharma, discovered a miracle drug worth billions. But the drug needed to be tested on humans. And Mulray needed more than blood samples—he needed autopsy results. So he sent the drug into a devastated warzone as part of a “relief effort.”

But when his twisted scheme was discovered, someone had to die—and a certain lobbyist had to take the fall for murder. To clear his name, DeMarco must go up against a remorseless corporate juggernaut with almost unlimited resources, and take on a pair of callous killers unlike anything he’s ever encountered . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Call of the Raven*



  






The new novel by Wilbur Smith and the prequel to _A Falcon Flies._

*'The right of the cat over the mouse, of the strong over the weak. The natural law of existence.' Augustus Mungo St John, A Falcon Flies*

The son of a wealthy plantation owner and a doting mother, Augustus Mungo St John is accustomed to the wealth and luxuries his privilege has afforded him. That is until he returns from university to discover his family ruined, his inheritance stolen and his childhood sweetheart, Camilla, taken by the conniving Chester Marion. Fuelled by anger, and love, Mungo swears vengeance and devotes his life to saving Camilla - and destroying Chester.

Camilla, trapped in New Orleans and powerless to her position as a kept slave and Chester's brutish behaviour, must learn to do whatever it takes to survive.

As Mungo battles his own fate and misfortune to achieve the revenge that drives him, and regain his power in the world, he must question what it takes for a man to survive when he has nothing, and what he is willing to do in order to get what he wants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I See You*



  






*“[A] deliciously creepy tale of urban paranoia.”—Ruth Ware, New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in Cabin 10

The author of the New York Times bestseller I Let You Go propels readers into a dark and claustrophobic thriller, in which a normal, everyday woman becomes trapped in the confines of her normal, everyday world...
*
Every morning and evening, Zoe Walker takes the same route to the train station, waits at a certain place on the platform, finds her favorite spot in the car, never suspecting that someone is watching her...

It all starts with a classified ad. During her commute home one night, while glancing through her local paper, Zoe sees her own face staring back at her; a grainy photo along with a phone number and a listing for a website called FindTheOne.com.

Other women begin appearing in the same ad, a different one every day, and Zoe realizes they’ve become the victims of increasingly violent crimes—including murder. With the help of a determined cop, she uncovers the ad’s twisted purpose...A discovery that turns her paranoia into full-blown panic. Zoe is sure that someone close to her has set her up as the next target.

And now that man on the train—the one smiling at Zoe from across the car—could be more than just a friendly stranger. He could be someone who has deliberately chosen _her_ and is ready to make his next move…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bubble Gum Thief (Dagny Gray Thriller)*



  






Special Agent Dagny Gray is smart, athletic, and fearless. She's also fragile, depressed, and anorexic. If she doesn't get healthy soon, the FBI will drop her--and she'll never have a chance to end the crime spree of the so-called "bubble gum thief."

It all started with the theft of a pack of gum, and the ominous note he left behind: THIS IS MY FIRST CRIME. MY NEXT WILL BE BIGGER. Every two weeks, he delivers on this pledge, committing a bigger crime, and promising that the next will be even worse. When petty theft gives way to bloody murder, the stakes become clear. He may have begun with the smallest crime possible, but he's building toward the biggest crime imaginable.

There's a method to the gum thief's madness, and Special Agent Dagny Gray knows she can figure it out...if the Bureau will let her. But will it be in time to prevent the cataclysmic finale of his escalating spree?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Crosshairs: A Sniper Novel (Kyle Swanson Sniper Novels Book 10) *



  






The Central Intelligence Agency is under attack, and so is its top field operative, Kyle Swanson. The highly decorated former Marine Corps gunnery sergeant is attending the funeral of a friend when a terrorist blows up the grave. A week later, he narrowly survives a grenade attack in Berlin. In Washington, Congress is being told that Swanson has been turned, his private employer is corrupt, and the Agency itself cannot be trusted. Swanson is assigned to find the root of the problem and is partnered up with Luke Gibson, a skilled operative rated as being almost as good as Swanson.

They are looking for assassin Nicky Marks, who also was a CIA shooter but now works for a shadowy power broker known as The Prince. But before Kyle and Luke can eliminate the threat, they must identify and find the man who wants them dead. That takes them from the pink poppy fields of Afghanistan to the jungles of Southeast Asia and the streets of America as they learn that the Prince is the ruthless kingpin of a global drug empire that uses CIA planes to transport opium and heroin. Swanson also lines up a secret partner, the beautiful widow of his friend whose grave was desecrated in Mexico, the sharpshooting former commando Beth Ledford, who has her own agenda of pure retribution. Kyle Swanson, at the worst possible moment in a combat showdown, must decide: Do you trust your partner, and if so, which one?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Diana Chronicles*



  






*Years after her death, Princess Diana remains a mystery. Was she “the people’s princess,” who electrified the world with her beauty and humanitarian missions? Or was she a manipulative, media-savvy neurotic who nearly brought down the monarchy?*

Only Tina Brown, former Editor-in-Chief of _Tatler_, England’s glossiest gossip magazine; _Vanity Fair_; and _The New Yorker _could possibly give us the truth. Tina knew Diana personally and has far-reaching insight into the royals and the Queen herself.

In _The Diana Chronicles_, you will meet a formidable female cast and understand as never before the society that shaped them: Diana's sexually charged mother, her scheming grandmother, the stepmother she hated but finally came to terms with, and bad-girl Fergie, her sister-in-law, who concealed wounds of her own. 

Most formidable of them all was her mother-in-law, the Queen, whose admiration Diana sought till the day she died. Add Camilla Parker-Bowles, the ultimate "other woman" into this combustible mix, and it's no wonder that Diana broke out of her royal cage into celebrity culture, where she found her own power and used it to devastating effect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thomas Cromwell: The Untold Story of Henry VIII's Most Faithful Servant*



  






*“An exceptional and compelling biography about one of the Tudor Age’s most complex and controversial figures.” —Alison Weir*

Thomas Cromwell has long been reviled as a Machiavellian schemer who stopped at nothing in his quest for power. As King Henry VIII’s right-hand man, Cromwell was the architect of the English Reformation; secured Henry’s divorce from Catherine of Aragon and plotted the downfall of his second wife, Anne Boleyn; and was fatally accused of trying to usurp the king himself. In this engrossing biography, acclaimed British historian Tracy Borman reveals a different side to one of history’s most notorious characters: that of a caring husband and father, a fiercely loyal servant and friend, and a revolutionary who was key in transforming medieval England into a modern state.

Thomas Cromwell was at the heart of the most momentous events of his time—from funding the translation and dissemination of the first vernacular Bible to legitimizing Anne Boleyn as queen—and wielded immense power over both church and state. The impact of his seismic political, religious, and social reforms can still be felt today. Grounded in excellent primary source research, _Thomas Cromwell _gives an inside look at a monarchy that has captured the Western imagination for centuries and tells the story of a controversial and enigmatic man who forever changed the shape of his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ghost Map: The Story of London's Most Terrifying Epidemic--and How It Changed Science, Cities, and the Modern World *



  






*A National Bestseller, a New York Times Notable Book, and an Entertainment Weekly Best Book of the Year from the author of Extra Life*

*“By turns a medical thriller, detective story, and paean to city life, Johnson's account of the outbreak and its modern implications is a true page-turner.” —The Washington Post

“Thought-provoking.” —Entertainment Weekly*

It's the summer of 1854, and London is just emerging as one of the first modern cities in the world. But lacking the infrastructure-garbage removal, clean water, sewers-necessary to support its rapidly expanding population, the city has become the perfect breeding ground for a terrifying disease no one knows how to cure. As the cholera outbreak takes hold, a physician and a local curate are spurred to action-and ultimately solve the most pressing medical riddle of their time.

In a triumph of multidisciplinary thinking, Johnson illuminates the intertwined histories of the spread of disease, the rise of cities, and the nature of scientific inquiry, offering both a riveting history and a powerful explanation of how it has shaped the world we live in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Caligula: An Unexpected General*



  






Gaius Caligula reigned for four short years from 37 to 41 CE before his infamous tenure came to a violent end. While much has been written about Caligulas notorious excesses and court life, relatively little of his military and foreign policy has been seriously studied.This is a military history of Rome during Caligulas reign. Caligula had been raised in a military camp (his nickname, Caligula, means Little Boot. His years as emperor came in the wake of the great consolidation of Tiberius gains in Germany and Pannonia, and in large part made possible the invasions of Gaul and Britain that were undertaken by his uncle and successor, Claudius. His expeditions in Gaul were part of a program of imitation of his storied predecessor, and crowning completion of what had been left undone in the relatively conservative military policy years of Augustus and Tiberius.Caligula: An Unexpected General offers a new appraisal of Caligula as a surprisingly competent military strategist, arguing that his achievements helped to secure Roman military power in Europe for a generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Greatest War Stories Never Told: 100 Tales from Military History to Astonish, Bewilder, and Stupefy (The Greatest Stories Never Told)*



  






*Search the annals of military history and you will discover no end of quirky characters and surprising true stories: The topless dancer who saved the Byzantine Empire. The World War I battle that was halted so a soccer game could be played. The scientist who invented a pigeon-guided missile in 1943. And don't forget the elderly pig whose death triggered an international crisis between the United States and Great Britain.*
This is the kind of history you'll find in _The Greatest War Stories Never Told_. One hundred fascinating stories drawn from two thousand years of military history, accompanied by a wealth of photographs, maps, drawings, and documents that help bring each story to life. Little-known tales told with a one-two punch of history and humor that will make you shake your head in disbelief -- but they're all true!
_Did You Know That:_

One military unit served on both sides during the Civil War
The War of Jenkins's Ear was actually fought over a sea captain's ear
Daniel Boone was once tried for treason
A siege on Poland in 1519 gave birth to the marriage of bread and butter
Discover how war can be a catalyst for change; an engine for innovation; and an arena for valor, deceit, intrigue, ambition, revenge, audacity, folly, and even silliness. Want to know how the mafia helped the United States win World War II, when the word bazooka was coined, or how Silly Putty was invented? Read on!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Middle East in Revolution *



  






*‘In the end it is Lord Trevelyan’s vivid personal portraits of the men who made the Middle Eastern revolution that leave the strongest impressions.’ The Economist*

The years from 1955 to 1967 saw revolutions in the Arab world that set the stage for the present continuing crisis. In his remarkable memoirs, Sir Humphrey Trevelyan recounts this turbulent time in Middle Eastern history. Serving as British Ambassador in Cairo from 1955 to 1956, in Baghdad from 1958 to 1961 and then as High Commissioner in Aden in 1967, no one is better placed to tell his tale.

Describing the events of the Suez Crisis from the inside, Sir Humphrey’s portrait of President Nasser at this crucial time is a masterful combination of insight and forbearance. Meanwhile during his years in Baghdad, he witnessed political shootings, bombings and killings daily. Later conducting the British withdrawal from Aden, all the while endangered by the threat of anarchy and massacre, he famously followed a policy of ‘unite and quit’ instead of the official ‘divide and conquer’ approach.

Sir Humphrey’s fascinating personal account of three troubled countries provides information and a perspective on events in the Arab world which readers could acquire from no other source.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Wave: The D-Day Warriors Who Led the Way to Victory in World War II*



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • Alex Kershaw, author of The Longest Winter and The Liberator, returns with an utterly immersive, adrenaline-driven account of D-Day combat.

“Meet the assaulters: pathfinders plunging from the black, coxswains plowing the whitecaps, bareknuckle Rangers scaling sheer rock . . . Fast-paced and up close, this is history’s greatest story reinvigorated as only Alex Kershaw can.”—Adam Makos, New York Times bestselling author of Spearhead and A Higher Call*
Beginning in the predawn darkness of June 6, 1944, _The First Wave_ follows the remarkable men who carried out D-Day’s most perilous missions. The charismatic, unforgettable cast includes the first American paratrooper to touch down on Normandy soil; the glider pilot who braved antiaircraft fire to crash-land mere yards from the vital Pegasus Bridge; the brothers who led their troops onto Juno Beach under withering fire; as well as a French commando, returning to his native land, who fought to destroy German strongholds on Sword Beach and beyond. Readers will experience the sheer grit of the Rangers who scaled Pointe du Hoc and the astonishing courage of the airborne soldiers who captured the Merville Gun Battery in the face of devastating enemy counterattacks. The first to fight when the stakes were highest and the odds longest, these men would determine the fate of the invasion of Hitler’s fortress Europe—and the very history of the twentieth century.

The result is an epic of close combat and extraordinary heroism. It is the capstone Alex Kershaw’s remarkable career, built on his close friendships with D-Day survivors and his intimate understanding of the Normandy battlefield. For the seventy-fifth anniversary, here is a fresh take on World War II's longest day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coastal Convoys 1939–1945: The Indestructible Highway *



  






Using official records from the National Archives personal accounts from the Imperial War Museum and other sources, Coastal Convoys 1939 1945: The Indestructible Highway describes Britains dependence on coastal shipping and the introduction of the convoy system in coastal waters at the outset of the war. It beings to life the hazards of the German mining offensive of 1939, the desperate battles fought in coastal waters during 1940 and 1941, and the long struggle against German air and naval forces which lasted to the end of the Second World War. Reference is also made to the important role played by coasters during the Dunkirk evacuation in 1940 and the Normandy landings in 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Bright Shining Lie: John Paul Vann and America in Vietnam*



  






*One of the most acclaimed books of our time—the definitive Vietnam War exposé and the winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award.
*
When he came to Vietnam in 1962, Lieutenant Colonel John Paul Vann was the one clear-sighted participant in an enterprise riddled with arrogance and self-deception, a charismatic soldier who put his life and career on the line in an attempt to convince his superiors that the war should be fought another way. By the time he died in 1972, Vann had embraced the follies he once decried. He died believing that the war had been won.

In this magisterial book, a monument of history and biography that was awarded the National Book Award and the Pulitzer Prize for Nonfiction, a renowned journalist tells the story of John Vann*—*"the one irreplaceable American in Vietnam"*—*and of the tragedy that destroyed a country and squandered so much of America's young manhood and resources.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cosmic Fever*



  






*"Cosmic Fever is inventive, a barrage of creativity — and draws on science in its fictional crafting. A great example of the genre." –Dr. J Reads*
Imagine waking up one morning and learning that scientists have discovered the Theory of Everything – one simple, elegant equation that unifies all matter, time, and purpose in the universe. How would humanity change? How would you change?
And what if soon after, the trumpeted theory was proven false and scientists were forced to issue an embarrassing retraction.
Welcome to the zany, satirical world of _Cosmic Fever_, where in the span of a few short weeks humanity yo-yos from its usual petty squabbling to global harmony – and back again.
Was anything learned from the rare interlude of cosmic bliss? The answer is yes, sort of. And the world finds out just how much in a surprising climax that makes perfect sense to anyone who believes everything is connected in some strange and wonderful loop, as mysterious and kooky as life itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Year as Clown: A Novel *



  






With My Year as a Clown, Williams introduces us to the Philadelphia Eagles-obsessed Chuck Morgan, reeling after being blindsided by the abrupt collapse of his 20-year marriage. Morgan is a new kind of male hero, imperfect and uncertain, who—like his favorite football team—is fumbling forward into uncertainty. The 2013 Silver Medal Winner for Popular Fiction from the Independent Publisher Book Awards.

Initially, Chuck worries he’ll never have a relationship again, that he could stand in the lobby of a brothel with a hundred dollar bill plastered to his forehead and still not get lucky. But as his emotionally raw, 365-day odyssey unfolds, Chuck gradually relearns to live on his own, navigating the minefield of issues faced by the suddenly single—new routines, awkward dates, and even more awkward sex.

Clown will attract fans of the new breed of novelists that includes Nick Hornby, Jonathan Tropper and Tom Perrotta. Like others in that distinguished group, Robert Steven Williams delivers a painfully honest glimpses into the modern male psyche while writing about both sexes with equal ease and grace in a way that’s both hilarious and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Marriage Lie: A bestselling psychological thriller*



  






*"Perfectly paced, highly suspenseful, and heart-rending...enthralling right up to the shocking final twist."* -A. J. Banner, Amazon #1 bestselling author of The Good Neighbor 

_Everyone has secrets... _
Iris and Will have been married for seven years, and life is as close to perfect as it can be. But on the morning Will flies out for a business trip to Florida, Iris's happy world comes to an abrupt halt: another plane headed for Seattle has crashed into a field, killing everyone on board and, according to the airline, Will was one of the passengers. 

Grief stricken and confused, Iris is convinced it all must be a huge misunderstanding. Why did Will lie about where he was going? And what else has he lied about? As Iris sets off on a desperate quest to uncover what her husband was keeping from her, the answers she finds shock her to her very core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Hunt (Ellie Kline Series Book 2)*



  






*Hunt or be hunted...*

On a farm in the backwoods of Charleston, South Carolina, a hunter stalks prey—the two legged kind. And it’s not the first time. New players have emerged in the underground human trafficking ring lurking in the shadows of the dignified city, ramping up the stakes.

Coming off the high of solving her first case as a Charleston PD detective, Ellie Kline has linked several Cold Cases together, leading her to the chilling discovery that a serial killer has been watching her for years. Details from the night she was kidnapped when she was fifteen are surfacing, but not fast enough. The man whose voice she still hears in her head is a brutal killer, one responsible for countless murders of women. She has to find him, stop him.

Assigned to a new John Doe cold case, Ellie is surprised to also find evidence of a missing woman. Suspicions that her beloved city of Southern charm is the center of an ever swirling circle of human trafficking become all too real.

When a lead takes her into the darkest parts of the internet, she’s one step closer to solving her own abduction. Ellie’s case will take her on a cold and dangerous hunt that leads her to a truth no one could have predicted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hope Rides Again: An Obama Biden Mystery (Obama Biden Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*In the sequel to the New York Times best-selling novel Hope Never Dies, Obama and Biden reprise their roles as BFFs-turned-detectives as they chase Obama's stolen cell phone through the streets of Chicago--and right into a vast conspiracy.*

Following a long but successful book tour, Joe Biden has one more stop before he can return home: Chicago. His old pal Barack Obama has invited him to meet a wealthy benefactor whose endorsement could turn the tide for Joe if he decides to run for president.

The two friends barely have time to catch up before another mystery lands in their laps: Obama’s prized Blackberry is stolen. When their number-one suspect winds up full of lead on the South Side, the police are content to write it off as just another gangland shooting. But Joe and Obama smell a rat...

Set against the backdrop of a raucous city on St. Patrick’s Day, Joe and Obama race to find the shooter, only to uncover a vast conspiracy that goes deeper than the waters of Lake Michigan—which is exactly where they’ll spend the rest of their retirement if they’re not careful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Score *



  






*A tough-guy travel agent loses an heiress while on a drug-fueled vacation*

Reid Rance can’t take his eyes off May Gibson. It’s not her figure or her face that’s got him mesmerized though. It’s the emerald on her finger and the checkbook in her hand. She looks like money, and he’ll do anything to get it—anything short of taking her daughter on a Mexican vacation. Reid is a very special kind of travel agent who makes a living taking soft men on dangerous trips. Leslie Gibson is the savviest teenager in town, and she’s intent on getting her kicks south of the border. May hires Rance to babysit her, but he’s the one who’ll need taking care of.

Leslie is desperate to sample all that Mexico has to offer, from sun-soaked beaches to the drug-crazed underworld. When she’s kidnapped by a cartel, Rance must find her quick—or he’ll never escape Mexico alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black As He's Painted (Roderick Alleyn Book 2*



  






*A visiting dignitary in London asks for security—and gets extra help from a clever feline—in a novel starring “the nonpareil among criminal investigators” (The New York Times).*

Superintendent Alleyn’s old school chum, nicknamed the “Boomer,” has become the president of the newly emerged African nation of Ng’ombwana, newly emerged in the wake of colonialism. Old school ties being what they are, his friend—making an official visit to London—insists that Alleyn handle his security, rather than Her Majesty’s Special Branch. The Special Branch is not best pleased about this, as the Boomer is known to have some very deadly enemies, and the threats only increase when the Ng’ombwanan ambassador is killed. Happily for the Boomer, not only is Alleyn up to the task, but he is assisted by a rescued cat who proves extremely adept at finding clues . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snare (Reykjavik Noir trilogy)*



  






After a messy divorce, young mother Sonia is struggling to provide for herself and keep custody of her son. With her back to the wall, she resorts to smuggling cocaine into Iceland, and finds herself caught up in a ruthless criminal world.

As she desperately looks for a way out of trouble, she must pit her wits against her nemesis, Bragi, a customs officer, whose years of experience frustrate her new and evermore daring strategies. Things become even more complicated when Sonia embarks on a relationship with a woman, Agla. Once a high-level bank executive, Agla is currently being prosecuted in the aftermath of the Icelandic financial crash.

Set in a ReykjavÍk still covered in the dust of the EyjafjallajÖkull volcanic eruption, and with a dark, fast-paced and chilling plot and intriguing characters, _Snare_ is an outstandingly original and sexy Nordic crime thriller, from one of the most exciting new names in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The River: A novel *



  






*A Nominee for the 2020 Edgar Allan Poe Awards

NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"A fiery tour de force… I could not put this book down. It truly was terrifying and unutterably beautiful." –Alison Borden, The Denver Post
*
From the best-selling author of _The Dog Stars,_ the story of two college students on a wilderness canoe trip--a gripping tale of a friendship tested by fire, white water, and violence

Wynn and Jack have been best friends since freshman orientation, bonded by their shared love of mountains, books, and fishing. Wynn is a gentle giant, a Vermont kid never happier than when his feet are in the water. Jack is more rugged, raised on a ranch in Colorado where sleeping under the stars and cooking on a fire came as naturally to him as breathing. When they decide to canoe the Maskwa River in northern Canada, they anticipate long days of leisurely paddling and picking blueberries, and nights of stargazing and reading paperback Westerns. But a wildfire making its way across the forest adds unexpected urgency to the journey. When they hear a man and woman arguing on the fog-shrouded riverbank and decide to warn them about the fire, their search for the pair turns up nothing and no one. But: The next day a man appears on the river, paddling alone. Is this the man they heard? And, if he is, where is the woman? From this charged beginning, master storyteller Peter Heller unspools a headlong, heart-pounding story of desperate wilderness survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wood's Reach: Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys (Mac Travis Adventure Thrillers Book 5) *



  






*Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys*

*From Bestselling author Steven Becker comes a great new series*

Desperate for money and with Alicia in danger, Mac is forced to deal with a dubious antiquities dealer. The treasure hunt turns deadly as he tries to solve the riddle of the relic he found years ago.

An action-packed thriller featuring plenty of boating, SCUBA diving, fishing and flavored with a generous dose of Conch Republic counterculture


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Favorite Sons: A Novel*



  






Narrator of _Favorite Sons_ Hutch Van Buren is fifteen years old, playing sports and searching for arrowheads in a small industrial town in Ohio with his three closest friends when an altercation between the comrades and Petey Sanchez, a troubled seventeen- year-old, leads to Petey’s accidental death. Together, Hutch and his friends become ensnared in a web of secrets and moral dilemmas. A local ne’er-do-well goes to jail for the crime while the boys keep their pact of silence. Each boy shoulders the burden of truth in his own way as each attempts to leave the past behind.

Thirty-three years later, in 2004, Van Buren is the prosecuting attorney in Summit County, Ohio, and a candidate for state attorney general when he learns that he and his boyhood friends weren’t the only ones keeping a secret about Petey’s death. A convicted sex offender in need of a favor attempts to blackmail Van Buren in return for his silence. Van Buren must decide between his political career and the duty of the office he has sworn to uphold. With the clock ticking, Van Buren has a week to seek out his boyhood friends and search his soul while he sorts out three decades of deceit he helped create.

_Favorite Sons_ is a wonderful, suspenseful novel with nuanced, memorable characters and unpredictable plot twists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Believing Brain: From Ghosts and Gods to Politics and Conspiracies---How We Construct Beliefs and Reinforce Them as Truths*



  






*The Believing Brain is bestselling author Michael Shermer's comprehensive and provocative theory on how beliefs are born, formed, reinforced, challenged, changed, and extinguished.*

In this work synthesizing thirty years of research, psychologist, historian of science, and the world's best-known skeptic Michael Shermer upends the traditional thinking about how humans form beliefs about the world. Simply put, beliefs come first and explanations for beliefs follow. The brain, Shermer argues, is a belief engine. From sensory data flowing in through the senses, the brain naturally begins to look for and find patterns, and then infuses those patterns with meaning. Our brains connect the dots of our world into meaningful patterns that explain why things happen, and these patterns become beliefs. Once beliefs are formed the brain begins to look for and find confirmatory evidence in support of those beliefs, which accelerates the process of reinforcing them, and round and round the process goes in a positive-feedback loop of belief confirmation. Shermer outlines the numerous cognitive tools our brains engage to reinforce our beliefs as truths.

Interlaced with his theory of belief, Shermer provides countless real-world examples of how this process operates, from politics, economics, and religion to conspiracy theories, the supernatural, and the paranormal. Ultimately, he demonstrates why science is the best tool ever devised to determine whether or not a belief matches reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Garden of Marvels: How We Discovered that Flowers Have Sex, Leaves Eat Air, and Other Secrets of Plants *



  






In the tradition of _The Botany of Desire_ and _Wicked Plants_, a witty and engaging history of the first botanists interwoven with stories of today’s extraordinary plants found in the garden and the lab.
In _Paradise Under Glass_, Ruth Kassinger recounted with grace and humor her journey from brown thumb to green, sharing lessons she learned from building a home conservatory in the wake of a devastating personal crisis.
In _A Garden of Marvels_, she extends the story. Frustrated by plants that fail to thrive, she sets out to understand the basics of botany in order to become a better gardener. She retraces the progress of the first botanists who banished myths and misunderstandings and discovered that flowers have sex, leaves eat air, roots choose their food, and hormones make morning glories climb fence posts. She also visits modern gardens, farms, and labs to discover the science behind extraordinary plants like one-ton pumpkins, a truly black petunia, a biofuel grass that grows twelve feet tall, and the world's only photosynthesizing animal. Transferring her insights to her own garden, she nurtures a "cocktail" tree that bears five kinds of fruit, cures a Buddha's Hand plant with beneficial fungi, and gets a tree to text her when it's thirsty.
Intertwining personal anecdote, accessible science, and untold history, the ever-engaging author takes us on an eye-opening journey into her garden—and yours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Goodbye Natalie, Goodbye Splendour*



  






*The shocking true crime story of a beloved Hollywood star gone too soon—told by the captain of the boat on which Natalie Wood spent her last night. *

_Goodbye Natalie, Goodbye Splendour_ is the long‑awaited, detailed account of events that led to the mysterious death of Hollywood legend Natalie Wood off the coast of Catalina Island on November 28, 1981. It is a story told by a haunted witness to that fateful evening: Dennis Davern, the young captain of Splendour, the yacht belonging to Wood and husband Robert Wagner. Davern initially backed up Wagner’s version of that evening’s events through a signed statement prepared by attorneys. But Davern’s guilt over failing Natalie tormented him.

Davern reached out to his old friend Marti Rulli, and little by little, at his own emotional pace, he revealed the details of his years in Wood’s employ, of the fateful weekend that Natalie died, and of the events following her death that prevented him from telling the whole story—until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharon Tate and the Manson Murders *



  






*The first comprehensive biography of Sharon Tate: Hollywood star, wife of Roman Polanski, victim of Charles Manson, and symbol of the death of the 1960s.*

It began as a home invasion by the “Manson family” in the early hours of August 9, 1969. It ended in a killing spree that left seven people dead: actress Sharon Tate, writer Voyteck Frykowski, coffee heiress Abigail Folger, hair stylist Jay Sebring, student Steven Parent, and supermarket owner Leno LaBianca and his wife, Rosemary.

The shock waves of these crimes still reverberate today. They have also, over time, eclipsed the _life_ of their most famous victim—a Dallas, Texas, beauty queen with Hollywood aspirations. After more than a dozen small film and television roles, Tate gained international fame with the screen adaptation of Jacqueline Susann’s _Valley of the Dolls_, but _The Fearless Vampire Killers _marked a personal turning point, as she would marry its star and director, Roman Polanski. Tate now had a new dream: to raise a family—and she was only weeks away from giving birth the night Charles Manson’s followers murdered her.

Drawn from a wealth of rare material including detective reports, parole transcripts, Manson’s correspondence, and revealing new interviews with Tate’s friends and costars as well as surviving relatives of the murder victims, _Sharon Tate and the Manson Murders_ gives readers a vital new perspective on one of the most notorious massacres of the twentieth century. The dark legacy of the cult phenomenon is still being explored in novels (Emma Cline’s _The Girls_) and TV shows (NBC’s _Aquarius_).

In addition to providing the first full-fledged biography of Sharon Tate, author Greg King finally gives a voice to the families of the slain, notably Tate’s mother, Doris. Her advocacy for victims’ rights was recognized during President George H. W. Bush’s 1992 “A Thousand Points of Light” ceremony. This is the true story of a star who is being rediscovered by a new generation of fans, a woman who achieved in death the fame she yearned for in life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secret Lives of the U.S. Presidents: Strange Stories and Shocking Trivia from Inside the White House *



  






*Includes all-new chapter about the 45th POTUS, Donald J. Trump.*

This updated and redesigned edition of Secret Lives of the U.S. Presidents features outrageous and uncensored profiles of our commanders in chief—complete with hundreds of little-known, politically incorrect, and downright wacko facts. You’ll discover that:

• Teddy Roosevelt was blinded in a White House boxing match
• John Quincy Adams loved to skinny-dip in the Potomac River
• Gerald Ford once worked as a Cosmopolitan magazine cover model
• Warren G. Harding gambled with White House china when he ran low on cash
• Jimmy Carter reported a UFO sighting in Georgia

With chapters on everyone from George Washington to Donald Trump, Secret Lives of the U.S. Presidents tackles all the tough questions that other history books are afraid to ask: Which president claimed that God struck down Abraham Lincoln on purpose? How many of these folks were cheating on their spouses? And are there really secret tunnels underneath the White House? American history was never this much fun in school!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Gunfire!: British Artillery in World War II*



  






This book provides an insight into how artillery resources were established, developed and employed during the Second World War, using the British Royal Artillery as an example. Beginning with an overview of the nature and state of readiness of the Royal Artillery on the outbreak of war, the book analyses in great detail the weapons available to the Royal Artillery, their technical functionality and their performance capabilities. With this knowledge the author then examines the organization, methods, procedures and tactics employed by the Royal Artillery. To complete this fascinating study, Stig Moberg looks at a number of key battles from the war to see how the artillery was used, and the effectiveness of its support to the British and Allied infantry, in campaigns in North Africa, Burma and Europe. British Artillery of the Second World War is profusely illustrated throughout with photographs, maps, plans, graphs, charts and diagrams to demonstrate precisely how the British Artillery was used on the battlefields around the world. Although I am an infantryman, and proud of it, I have many times said that the Royal Regiment of Artillery, in my opinion, did more to win the last war, more than any other Arm of the Service.Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Luftwaffe Over Germany: Defense of the Reich *



  






*“A wonderful book on the Luftwaffe’s WW2 operations (German Air Force) and its struggle to defend Germany from the Allied bomber attacks.” —FSAddon*

_The Luftwaffe over Germany_ tells the story of one of the longest and most intense air battles in history. The daylight air struggles over Germany during World War II involved thousands of aircraft, dozens of units, and hundreds of aerial engagements. Until now, there has been no single book that covers the complete story, from the highest levels of air strategy to the individual tales of Fw 190s, Bf 109s and Me 262s in air combat against the American bomber streams.

This ground-breaking work explores the detrimental effect of Luftwaffe theory and doctrine on the German air arms ability to defend the homeland once the Allied Combined Bomber Offensive began in earnest. By mid-1944, they had lost the battle—but had exacted a terrible price from the Americans in the process.

The product of a ten-year collaboration between two noted Luftwaffe historians, this work fills a major gap in the literature of World War II. The authors have examined original war diaries, logbooks, doctrine manuals, after-action reports, and interviews with many combat veterans to produce a richly detailed account. Illustrated with nearly two hundred photographs, as well as new maps and diagrams, this is the standard work on the subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Reflections of War: Volume 5 : Armageddon (27th September 1944-May 1945): Armageddon, 27 September 1944–May 1945 (Bomber Command) *



  






This is the fifth release in a series that provides a comprehensive insight into all aspects of RAF Bomber Command in World War Two. It begins in late September 1944 when the Allied Bomber Offensive was at its height, and takes us through to the end of the conflict. The crews' personal narrative puts you at the centre of each intense, isolated and harrowing episode of aerial combat as the pilots of Bomber Command attempted to stave off fears of tragic injury and death from fighters, flak and incessant operational pressure during raids on German cities, waterways, ports and oil installations. This continued until the Luftwaffe and the Nachtjagd effectively ceased to exist, their fuel supplies exhausted, their losses in airmen reaching an unsustainable level, and their aircraft and airfields decimated as a result of 24-hour Allied bombing.Often, it was the most exciting feats of bravery, determination and daring that were marked by the most catastrophic losses. Approximately 62 per cent of the 125,000 men who served as aircrew in Bomber Command during the war became casualties. Of these, 52 per cent were sustained while flying operations and a further ten per cent while on non-operational flights in Britain. It should never be forgotten that RAF Bomber Command played a hugely significant role in securing victory for the Allies, carrying out mass raids by day and night that eventually culminated in them 'beating the life out of Germany'. Yet its crews were denied the campaign medal that they so richly deserved, until very recently. Here, Martin Bowman attempts to provide an adequate tribute to the men of Bomber Command, using first-hand accounts to capture an authentic commentary of the times at hand in a release that is sure to capture the imaginations of all aviation enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Bridge Too Far? (Air War Market Garden Book 4)*



  






This, the fourth and final volume of the series on Market-Garden in September 1944 reveals the final fate of the troops at Oosterbeek and the decision to evacuate all able bodied men in Operation 'Berlin' as well as the subsequent Operation 'Pegasus' when the Allies tried to return as many beleaguered troops back to Allied lines as possible. Was Arnhem indeed 'a bridge Too Far'? While 'Market-Garden' certainly was a heroic failure conducted at great cost it is debatable whether it contributed materially to the ultimate victory or was a foolish sacrifice of thousands of troops, aircrew and Dutch civilians in an ill-conceived assault on the German-held bridges across the Lower Rhine. There is no doubting the gritty, gallant and valorous contribution on the part of the British, Dominion, American and Polish paratroopers, the RAF and USAAF aircrews and their German opponents and Dutch civilians. Their incredible, illuminating and often under-stated accounts of extraordinary courage, camaraderie, shared terror and encounters with the enemy offer a more personalised view of 'Market-Garden' through the words of those who were there at the heart of the action. These tales are complemented by the author's background information supplemented by the inclusion of daily timelines that give an overall picture of each battle and air operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Duel Over Germany: Bomber Command's Battle Over the Reich During WWII *



  






Bomber Commands night offensive against Nazi Germany, which lasted for nearly six years, was one of Britains major contributions to the Allied effort during the Second World War. But the decision to conduct its main operations at night only came about following heavy losses by day, when its prewar medium bombers had been found lacking in modern air warfare. The Luftwaffe, too, had its early problems. Initially without a dedicated night fighter, it was ill-equipped to defend the Reich, and so the stage was set for what would become one of the most critical strategic encounters of the war.Things had to change on both sides. Soon there came new and more capable aircraft, in ever-increasing numbers, coupled with new tactics and technology, as each side strove to gain the upper hand. It became a fascinating encounter between the crews of Bomber Command and the Luftwaffes night fighter force, the Nachtjagd, with no shortage of courage and heavy losses on both sides. Amongst the epic encounters were Bomber Commands Thousand Bomber raids, the attack on the German V-weapons research establishment at Peenemnde, the campaigns against the industrial Ruhr, Hamburg and Berlin, and the disastrous raid on Nuremberg. This new publication consolidates accounts from both sides and from all ranks of service in an effort to provide a comprehensive account of some of the most ferocious nocturnal engagements of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Nuremberg: The Blackest Night in RAF History, 30/31 March 1944*



  






This is a brand-new, updated history of the Nuremburg Raid, taking advantage of new stores of information that have come to light in recent years. In his usual, highly-praised style, Martin Bowman's historical narrative is supplemented throughout by first-hand snippets of pilot testimony, offering an authentic sense of events as they played out. Having access to extensive archives of images ensures that this is a visually pleasing and comprehensive account of one of the most iconic raids of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal 1940: France and Flanders Campaign (Battleground Dunkirk)*



  






*This WWII history and battlefield guide explores the significant yet lesser-known WWII combat along the Ypres-Comines Canal during the Battle of France.*

Known in some accounts as the Battle of Wijtschaete, the confrontation along the Ypres-Comines Canal in 1940 is too often overlooked despite its significance. The sacrifice of the battalions on the canal was vital to the all-important retreat to Dunkirk. The four-day conflict likely saved the British Expeditionary Force from almost complete destruction.

Although there was fighting north of Ypres along the Canal Van Ieper Naar De Ijzer, the actual Battle of the Ypres-Comines Canal took place to the south. Three British brigades were pitted against three German divisions along the disused canal which runs from Comines in the south to Ypres in the north. Military historian Jerry Murland covers the order of battle of the British and German units engaged in the fighting.

With more than 150 historic and modern photographs, ten maps, visits to eight CWGC Cemeteries, plus three car tours and two walking itineraries, this volume is an essential companion for exploring the area. Visitors will no doubt wish to combine a visit to the First World War sites around Ypres with the fighting along the canal in 1940, recognizing many places that were fought over in both wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5. Was $29.

*British Cruisers: Two World Wars and After*




  






*“An extraordinarily detailed account of the development of Royal Navy cruisers . . . a towering work” from the author of Fighting the Great War at Sea (Warship 2012).*

For most of the twentieth century, Britain possessed both the world’s largest merchant fleet and its most extensive overseas territories. It is not surprising, therefore, that the Royal Navy always showed a particular interest in the cruiser—a multipurpose warship needed in large numbers to defend trade routes and police the empire. Above all other types, the cruiser’s competing demands of quality and quantity placed a heavy burden on designers, and for most of the interwar period, Britain sought to square this circle through international treaties restricting both size and numbers. In the process, she virtually invented the heavy cruiser and inspired the large 6in-armed cruiser, neither of which, ironically, served her best interests. This book seeks to comprehend, for the first time, the full policy background—from which a different and entirely original picture of British cruiser development emerges.

After the war, the cruiser’s role was reconsidered, and the final chapters of the book cover modernizations, the plans for missile-armed ships, and the convoluted process that turned the “through-deck cruiser” into the Invincible class light carriers. With detailed appendices of ship data, and illustrated in depth with photos and A.D. Baker’s specially commissioned plans, _British Cruisers_ truly matches the lofty standards set by Friedman’s previous books on British destroyers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sword Beach: British 3rd Division/27th Armoured Brigade (Battleground Europe)*



  






As the left most inland flank of the D-Day landings, Sword Beach was thought most likely to receive the first German counterattacks. The British troops selected for the assault had the tasks of securing the beach and advancing on the heavily defended medieval town of Caen. The troops also were determined to link up with British paratroopers and glider units who had landed the night before on special missions and were not equipped to withstand an armored counterattack alone.Backed up by an impressive array of modified armored vehicles, the veteran 3rd Division, spearheaded by No. 4 Army Commando and 41 Royal Marine Commando, stormed ashore and secured its objectives with moderate casualties. No. 4 Commando also reached the airborne troops before they could be overwhelmed by German armor. However, the British failed to secure the key town of Caen on schedule.The action on this Normandy beach is now covered in all the detail that has become standard with the Battleground Europe series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*2nd Air Division Air Force USAAF 1942-45: Liberator Squadrons in Norfolk and Suffolk (Bomber Bases of WW2) *



  






As part of the AHT series, the airfields and interest in this book are concentrated in a particular area—in this case Norfolk and Suffolk. The Second Air Division's first bombing mission was flown on November 7, 1942; the last on April 25, 1945. A total of 95, 948 sorties were flown in 493 operational missions by the division's B-24s, dropping 199,883 tons of bombs. Targets attacked ranged from Norway in the north, as far east as Poland and Romania, while several Mediterranean countries were reached from temporary bases in North Africa. Six 2nd Air Division groups received special presidential citations for outstanding actions and five airmen received the Medal of Honor (highest US award for bravery), four posthumously. In combat the 2nd Air Division gunners claimed 1,079 enemy fighters destroyed against losses of 1,458 B-24s missing in action and many others lost in accidents. This book looks at the history and personalities associated with each base, what remains today and explores the favourite local wartime haunts where aircrew and ground crew would go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Forgotten Flotillas: Kriegsmarine Security Forces*



  






*“A vast amount of information on the German Naval Security Fleet, sicherungsstreitkräfte, producing what is a unique review in depth.” —Firetrench.com*

This study of the Kriegsmarine’s Sicherungsstreitkräfte, their security forces, fills a glaring gap in the study of the German navy in World War II. This wide array of vessels included patrol boats, minesweepers, submarine hunters, barrage breakers, landing craft, minelayers, and even the riverine flotilla that patrolled the Danube as it snaked towards the Black Sea. These vessels may not have provided the glamour associated with capital ships and U-boats, but they were crucial to the survival of the Kriegsmarine at every stage of hostilities.

As naval construction was unable to keep pace with the likely demand for security vessels, Grossadmiral Erich Raeder turned to the conversion of merchant vessels. For example, trawlers were requisitioned as patrol boats (Vorpostenboot) and minesweepers (Minensucher), while freighters, designated Sperrbrecher, were filled with buoyant materials and sent to clear minefields. Submarine hunters (U-Boot Jäger) were requisitioned fishing vessels. More than 120 flotillas operated in wildly different conditions, from the Arctic to the Mediterranean, and eighty-one men were to be awarded the Knights Cross; some were still operating after the cessation of hostilities clearing German minefields. The author deals with whole subject at every level, documenting organizational changes, describing the vessels, and recounting individual actions of ships at sea, while extensive appendices round off this major new work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The War of the Gun Boats *



  






*This WWII naval history chronicles the development of small fighting boats as well as the evolution of their tactics and coastal warfare operations.*

Small, fast and highly maneuverable, gunboats and motor torpedo boats were a vital part of naval combat through the Second World War. Every major naval power built their own versions: The Germans had Schnellboote, the Royal Navy had MTBs and MGBs, and the Americans had PT boats. With their daring night raids and close-range battles, they displayed the buccaneering spirit of an earlier age.

These small boats fought in coastal waters across the globe, from the narrow waters of the English Channel to the stormy North Sea; in the Mediterranean off the coasts of North Africa and Italy and among the islands of the Aegean; across the Pacific from Pearl Harbor to Leyte Gulf; in Hong Kong and Singapore; and off Burma's Arakan coast.

In _The War of the Gun Boats_, historian Bryan Cooper traces the development of these craft, beginning with their limited use in the First World War and the fast motorboats designed to break water speed records in the 1930s. Cooper then details their widespread implementation during the Second World War and the development of their own form of naval warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Consolidated B-24 Liberator (Images of War) *



  






The Consolidated B-24 Liberator was almost certainly the most versatile Second World War Bomber. Apart from its bombing role in all theaters of operation, the B-24 hauled fuel to France during the push towards Germany, carried troops, fought U-boats in the Atlantic and, probably most important of all, made a vital contribution towards winning the war in the Pacific. Its most famous single exploit is possibly the raid on the Ploesti oil fields in August 1943.The B-24 ended World War Two as the most produced Allied heavy bomber in history, and the most produced American military aircraft at over 18,000 units, thanks in large measure to Henry Ford and the harnessing of American industry. It still holds the distinction as the most produced American military aircraft. The B-24 was used by several Allied air forces and navies, and by every branch of the American armed forces during the war, attaining a distinguished war record with its operations in the Western European, Pacific, Mediterranean and China-Burma-India theaters.This book focuses on the design, engineering, development and tactical use of the many variants throughout the bombers service life. The overall result is, as David Lee, the former Deputy Director of the Imperial War Museum at Duxford said upon reading the final manuscript, to be acquainted with ...all you never knew about the B-24!The book is enlivened by the many dramatic photographs which feature, and this coupled with the clarity of Simons' prose makes for an engaging and entertaining history of this iconic Allied bomber, a key component in several of their biggest victories and a marvel of military engineering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Special Ops Liberators: 223 (Bomber Support) Squadron, 100 Group, and the Electronic War*



  






*This WWII Royal Air Force history reveals the activities of special ops squadrons and the electronic warfare and countermeasures they deployed.*

Established within the Royal Air Force Bomber Command, No. 100 Group was dedicated to the complex business of electronic warfare. Though its role was vital, it remains one of the least understood aspects of RAF operations during the Second World War. In this meticulously researched volume, aviation historian Steve Bond and Squadron Leader Richard Forder RAF (Ret’d) shed important light on the work of No. 100 Group by analyzing one of its Bomber Support Squadrons, No. 223.

Equipped with former USAAF Liberators, No. 223 Squadron operated from August of 1944 to the end of the European war. Its primary role was protecting Bomber Command Main Force ops through the use of experimental radio and radar countermeasures against German defenses. With unique access to original documents and firsthand accounts from both sides of the conflict, Forder and Bond present a detailed and comprehensive picture of the secret activities of these special operatives and their effect on German defenses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War of the Motor Gun Boats: One Man's Personal War at Sea with the Coastal Forces, 1943–1945*



  






Tony Chapman was born in Southampton in 1924. Aged 16 he watched with horror as the historic High Street of Southampton burnt to the ground in a firestorm caused by a heavy German bombing raid on the night of 30 November 1940. He vowed to join up and fight back. Tony joined the Navy.Within hours of being posted to his first Motor Gun Boat, Telegraphist Tony Chapman was involved in an epic Coastal Forces engagement when his flotilla took on a force of thirty E-boats. Although their unit of two MGBs sank three E-Boats, it was at a high cost. Half of Tony's shipmates were killed or injured.This was the start of an eventful and dramatic wartime service with these little warships. Tony's flotilla operated in the Mediterranean and Aegean where the Motor Gun Boats played a key role in this important but often neglected theatre.rnDaily life on these small ships is vividly described. The flotilla had a busy time showing the flag in the Levant and on combined operations in the Aegean with the Greek Sacred Regiment of Commandos. The culmination of their efforts was when Tony's boat, ML838, took the surrender of the Island of Kos in 1945.rnrnWritten from the perspective of one of the other ranks, War of the Motor Gun Boats fills an important gap in the literature of the Second World War.As featured in the North Devon Journal and Exmoor Magazine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B-29 Superfortress: Giant Bomber of World War Two and Korea *



  






*“A well written history of a history-changing aircraft,” the bomber that carried the two atomic bombs that destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki in WWII (Aeromilitaria).*

The Boeing B-29 Superfortress was a four-engined heavy bomber flown primarily by the United States in World War Two and the Korean War. The name “Superfortress” was derived from that of its well-known predecessor, the B–17 Flying Fortress. The B-29 was the progenitor of a series of Boeing-built bombers, reconnaissance aircraft, trainers and tankers including the variant, B-50 Superfortress.

The B-29 was one of the largest aircraft to see service during World War Two. A very advanced bomber for its time, it included features such as pressurized cabins, an electronic fire-control system and remote-controlled machine-gun turrets. Though it was designed as a high-altitude daytime bomber, in practice it actually flew more low-altitude nighttime incendiary bombing missions. It was the primary aircraft in the American firebombing campaign against Japan in the final months of World War Two. Unlike many other World War Two-era bombers, the B-29 remained in service long after the war ended, with a few even being employed as flying television transmitters. The type was finally retired in the early 1960s, with 3,960 aircraft in all built.

Without doubt there is a clear, strong requirement to “put the record straight” using primary source documentation to record the undoubted achievements alongside and in context with the shortcomings to the type’s design and operation that have otherwise received scant attention. The book covers all variants and is profusely illustrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hurricane over the Jungle: 120 Days Fighting the Japanese Onslaught in 1942*



  






*The author and WWII fighter pilot offers a firsthand look at an RAF squadron’s harrowing fate in this candid combat memoir.*

Before he became a prolific author of history and fiction, Terence Kelly served in the Royal Air Force during World War II, flying Hawker Hurricanes in combat against the Japanese. _Hurricanes Over the Jungle_ is Kelly’s personal account of what happened to the twenty-two pilots of No. 258 Squadron, RAF, after leaving Scotland in late October 1941. One hundred and twenty days later, all those who had not been killed became prisoners of the Japanese.

This heartbreaking story takes readers to the final defense of Singapore and then on to Sumatra and Java. In his vivid narrative, Kelly recaptures the atmosphere of squadron life, the bitter aerial engagements with the Japanese enemy, and the hostile jungle terrain over which they fought. For its honest depiction of front line combat, and its criticism of British and Allied failures that resulted in lost lives, _Hurricane Over the Jungle_ offers an important perspective on the Pacific Theater of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dog Boats at War*



  






Built of plywood and measuring 115 feet long, powered by four supercharged petrol engines and armed to the teeth with heavy weapons, the D Class Motor Gun Boats (MGBs) and Motor Torpedo Boats (MTBs) were better known as Dog Boats and played havoc with enemy shipping in home and foreign waters. During three years of war they engaged the enemy on more than 350 occasions, sinking and damaging many ships. Dog Boats at War is the authoritative account of operations by the Royal Navy’s D Class MGBs and MTBs in World War II in home, Mediterranean, and Norwegian waters. As well as drawing on official records—both British and German—the author has contacted several hundred Dog Boat veterans whose eye witness accounts add drama to the unfolding story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Burma: Wild Green Earth*



  






Bernard Fergusson was one of Orde Wingate's Column Commanders in the heroic but battered Chindit expedition behind Japanese lines in Burma in 1943. By 1944 Wingate had persuaded Churchill and Roosevelt that a bigger force, on the same unorthodox lines, could make a strategic difference. Aged 32, Fergusson returned to Burma as part of this, as a Brigadier, leading the only Brigade in the new force which entered Burma on foot. It was one of four Brigades which established well-defended strongholds within Japanese-occupied Burma. Fergusson also reflects candidly, and often humorously, on different aspects of the campaign. These include the ingenuity and sheer courage of the US Army Air Force pilots who flew in supplies and evacuated wounded. One glider pilot whom Fergusson saw making a particularly bad landing turned out to be Jackie Coogan, child star of Chaplin's The Kid, and later known as Uncle Fenster of the Addams Family. In apparently light hearted, but often profound sections, he analyses the management of a large and diverse force, up against physical extremes far from normal amenities and command structures; the importance of maintaining morale and of medical management; and, not least, an immediate portrait of Wingate himself, whose death at a crucial stage of the campaign and the conflicting or at least confusing orders he left behind directly affected Fergusson's men and the fate of the campaign.The Wild Green Earth follows the author's account of the 1943 campaign, Beyond the Chindwin. Both were written with the events, and reactions even the smells fresh in the author's mind, and vividly but sensitively conveyed. The excitement of the narrative remains today. And the reflections are timeless, fascinating for those with an interest in leadership and motivation as much as for readers of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Naval War in the Baltic, 1939–1945*



  






*A military historian and naval warfare expert delivers a revealing history of the Baltic Sea Campaigns and their significance throughout WWII.*

From the Battle of Westerplatte on the Polish coast in 1939 to the thousands of German refugees lost at sea in 1945, the Baltic witnessed continuous fighting throughout the Second World War. This chronicle of naval warfare in the region merges such major events as the Siege of Leningrad, the Soviet campaign against Sweden, the three wars in Finland, the Soviet liberation of the Baltic states, the German evacuation of two million people from the East, and the Soviet race westwards in 1945.

Naval historian Poul Grooss explains the political and military backgrounds of the war in this theatre while also detailing the ships, radar, artillery, mines and aircraft employed there. He also offers fascinating insights into Swedish cooperation with Nazi Germany, the Germans’ use of the Baltic as a training ground for the Battle of the Atlantic, the secret weapons trials in the remote area of Peenemunde, and the Royal Air Force mining campaign that reduced the threat of German submarine technology.

A major contribution to the naval history of this era, _Naval War in the Baltic_ demonstrates the extent to which the Baltic Sea Campaigns shaped the Second World War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Destroyer at War: The Fighting Life and Loss of HMS Havock from the Atlantic to the Mediterranean 1939–42*



  






It was headline news on 8 April 1942: One of the Navys most famous destroyers, a ship which survived bombs, torpedoes and full scale battles, has been wrecked. That destroyer was HMS Havock, described in another newspaper as Britains No 2 Destroyer of this war second only in fame and glory to the Cossack.Havock had earned her reputation guarding the convoys across the Atlantic in 1939 and at Narvik in the abortive bid to stave off the German occupation of Norway in 1940. Havock was then transferred to the Mediterranean, fighting at the Battle of Cape Spada in 1940 and in 1941 at the Battle of Matapan and in the evacuations of Greece and Crete.Havocks duties in the Med continued, escorting the convoys to the besieged island of Malta and the equally beleaguered garrison at Tobruk. Then in the Battle of Sirte in 1942 Havock was badly damaged and she limped into Malta for repairs. There she was heavy bombed and when Havock made a bid to reach Gibraltar, she was wrecked off Cape Bon. Her crew was captured and imprisoned in the infamous Laghouat internment camp.The authors have tracked down fifty of the surviving crew and from interviews have been able to compile one of the most detailed, and certainly one of the most dramatic, histories of a destroyer during the Second World War. Destroyer at War tells the story of the battles and operations of a famous ship, and its sad destruction, through newspaper reports, official documents, and the words of the men who sailed and fought in HMS Havock as she earned an astonishing eleven battle honors in her brief but glorious career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Big Gun: At War & At Sea with HMS Belfast *



  






As she lay in dry dock, devastatingly damaged by one of Hitler’s newly deployed magnetic mines after barely two months in service, few could have predicted the illustrious career that lay ahead for the cruiser HMS Belfast. After three years of repairs to her broken keel, engine- and boiler-rooms, and extensive refitting, she would go on to play a critical role in the protection of the Arctic Convoys, would fire one of the opening shots at D-Day and continue supporting the Operation Overlord landings for five weeks.

Her service continued beyond the Second World War both in Korea and in the Far East before she commenced her life as one of the world’s most celebrated preserved visitor ships in the Pool of London. Her crowning glory however came in December 1943 when, equipped with the latest radar technology, she was to play the leading role in the Battle of the North Cape sinking the feared German battlecruiser Scharnhorst, the bête noir of the Royal Navy. In doing so the ship’s crew made a vital contribution to, what was to be, the final big-gun head-to-head action to be fought at sea.

In The Last Big Gun Brian Lavery, the foremost historian of the Royal Navy, employs his trademark wide-ranging narrative style and uses the microcosm of the ship to tell the wider story of the naval war at sea and vividly portray the realities for all of life aboard a Second World War battleship. The book is lavishly illustrated with photographs and illustrations and will appeal to all those with an interest in military history and life in the wartime Royal Navy.

• The illustrious survivor of the last big-gun head-to-head ‘broadside’ engagement at sea
• The very first complete ‘biography’ of HMS Belfast
• Exhaustively researched from primary sources and interviews and written in the matchless narrative style of the award-winning, Sunday Times bestselling author Brian Lavery
• An original work of popular history juxtaposing an in-depth technical understanding with an highly evocative use of quote and anecdote


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill's Pirates: The Royal Naval Patrol Service in World War II *



  






The Royal Naval Patrol Service, or Harry Tates Navy as it was commonly known, was a unique service with its own rules and regulations. The officers and seamen were mainly ex-fishermen who had manned trawlers in Icelandic waters. The service was armed mostly with obsolete weaponry and suffered heavy casualties in the early stages of the war. The service was not confined to the seas around Britain and their small trawlers, drifters, paddle steamers, yachts and tugs saw service as far away as the Mediterranean and Newfoundland coast. Their main tasks included convoy escort duties, mine sweeping and anti-submarine work. Many awards for bravery were won including a VC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dauntless in Battle*



  






*“[An] extensively researched complete history of the famous SBD Dauntless dive bomber, hero of the Battle of Midway. Very Highly Recommended.” —Firetrench*

The Douglas SBD Dauntless, a monoplane dive-bomber designed by Ed Heinemann for the United States Navy and United States Marine Corps, arrived in service in the months just preceding America’s entry into World War II. The first such aircraft were being shipped out to the USMC units just as the Japanese Task Force arrived in position to launch their attack on Pearl Harbor, while those Dauntless embarked aboard the American aircraft carriers of the Pacific Fleet became among the very first casualties of that surprise attack.

Very quickly the Dauntless established herself as a highly accurate naval bomber at sea. In the early raids on Japanese-held islands—and in 1942 at the naval battles of the Coral Sea and Midway, Eastern Solomons and elsewhere—she proved herself a key and decisive instrument to first halt and then turn the die against Japanese expansion. The SBD (nicknamed “Slow But Deadly”) fought ashore the bitter fighting at Guadalcanal and the subsequent Solomon Island campaigns working from both shore and carrier bases.

The Dauntless continued to fight at sea until right up to 1944 and then carried on with the Marine Corps to provide the American Army with close air support in their conquest of the Philippines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Reluctant Hero: The Life of Captain Robert Ryder VC*



  






*A biography of one of the greatest naval heroes of World War II.*

This is the first biography of Cpt. Robert Ryder VC, Royal Navy, one of the greatest naval heroes of the Second World War. Ryder led the audacious raid on St Nazaire in March 1942, which completely destroyed the port’s dry dock—depriving the Germans’ mighty pocket battleships of its use for the remainder of the war. The raid was one of the most brilliantly executed combined operations of the war, and much of the credit must go to Ryder’s outstanding planning and courageous leadership.

Ryder’s name will be forever linked with the raid on St Nazaire, for which he received a Victoria Cross— but the rest of his war service was no less distinguished. Torpedoed in a Q-ship in 1940, he was rescued after clinging to a piece of wreckage for four days. After St Nazaire, he was heavily involved in the planning of combined operations and took part in the ill-fated raid on Dieppe. On D-Day he led a naval assault party in the first wave of the invasion. For the rest of the war Ryder commanded a destroyer on the Arctic convoys.

This lively biography tells the story not only of his wartime heroics, but of the unusual and adventurous life that preceded the war—including serving in the Antarctic and taking part in some of the earliest ocean yacht races.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying to the Limit: Testing World War II Single-engined Fighter Aircraft*



  






*The author of Javelin from the Cockpit looks at some of the more notable British, German, and American fighters through performance and handling trials.*

During the years preceding and during WW2, the RAF and the Royal Aircraft Establishment were responsible for the selection and procurement of British military aircraft and also to evaluate their capabilities against captured enemy models whenever possible. During the lend-lease agreement with the USA, the RAF and Fleet Air Arm operated several American designs, each of which was tested to evaluate its potential.

This book looks at the key area of fighter aircraft and includes the test results and pilot’s own first-hand accounts of flying seventeen different models, designed in the UK, America and Germany. The reader will learn of the possibilities of air superiority offered by these types and also their weaknesses. Types included are The Hawker Hurricane, Supermarine Spitfire, Boulton Paul Defiant, Hawker Tempest and Typhoon, Bell Airacobra, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Brewster Buffalo, Curtiss Tomahawk, North American Mustang, Grumman Martlet, Republic Thunderbolt, and Vought Corsair. All aircraft that saw a great deal of action throughout the War and which are now part of legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tactical Reconnaissance in the Cold War: 1945 to Korea, Cuba, Vietnam & the Iron Curtain (Pen and Sword Large Format Aviation Books)*



  






*The little-known stories of the United States Air Force pilots who flew alone and unarmed into enemy territory in a world under threat of nuclear war.*

_Tactical Reconnaissance in the Cold War_ describes how the United States Air Force tactical reconnaissance units operated from the end of World War II until the 1970s. This was an immensely active period that also included major conflicts in Korea and Vietnam. It was also a period of rapid technological development in aircraft and photographic techniques.

This highly-illustrated book includes chapters on: the post-war period in Europe and the East; the Korean Conflict and the role of the 67th TRW from 1950 to 1954; the role of the highly secret RF-86 missions over Red China and the Soviet Far East in the early to mid ’50s; the RB-57A missions out of Bitburg and Yokota flying clandestinely over the Soviet Union and the RF-100A missions that were flown over the Soviet Union from Turkey, Rhine-Main and Yokota; United States Air Forces in Europe; the Cuban Missile Crisis and the role of the RF-101 Voodoos and RB-66s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Valkyrie: the North American XB-70: The USA's Ill-fated Supersonic Heavy Bomber *



  






*“A fascinating insight into one of the Cold War’s most interesting concept aircraft . . . [with] new information, photographs and first-hand accounts.” —Flypast*

During the 1950s, plans were being drawn at North American Aviation in Southern California for an incredible Mach-3 strategic bomber. The concept was born as a result of General Curtis LeMay’s desire for a heavy bomber with the weapon load and range of the subsonic B-52 and a top speed in excess of the supersonic medium bomber, the B-58 Hustler. However, in April 1961, Defense Secretary McNamara stopped the production go-ahead for the B-70 because of rapid cost escalation and the USSR’s newfound ability to destroy aircraft at extremely high altitude using either missiles or the new Mig-25 fighter. Nevertheless, in 1963 plans for the production of three high-speed research aircraft were approved and construction proceeded. In September 1964 the first Valkyrie, now re-coded A/V-1, took to the air for the first time and in October went supersonic.

This book is the most detailed description of the design, engineering and research that went into this astounding aircraft. It is full of unpublished details, photographs and firsthand accounts from those closely associated with the project. Although never put into full production, this giant six-engined aircraft became famous for its breakthrough technology, and the spectacular images captured on a fatal air-to-air photo shoot when an observing Starfighter collided with Valkyrie A/V-2 which crashed into the Mojave Desert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Not Quite a Hero: Fighting the Migs with Gabreski, Mahurin and Adams*



  






Since the Korean War ended in 1953, a number of books and articles have been written about the air-to-air battles between the American F-86s and Russian MiGs. Some parts of the stories that appear in those publications are probably true, but many of them contain fantasies, exaggerations and even lies that are both preposterous and demeaning to the Air Force. Unfortunately much of what survives in the West as the history of those epic air battles is found in those partially flawed publications. I was in a position to know what was going on there since I spent a year observing the scene as an F-86 pilot fighting the MiGs with the 51st Fighter Wing. I have written this book because I want to leave history a more complete and honest picture of what went on there. I have been retired for more than fifty years, but my love for the Air Force and loathing for anything that reflects shame or dishonor on that great organization has compelled me to act. Feeling the way I do, writing in an effort to correct and enhance the record is an easy task since I enjoy writing and was reared to place real value in truth, honor and integrity and hate dishonesty, dissembling and deceit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Such Men as These: The Story of the Navy Pilots Who Flew the Deadly Skies over Korea*



  






In 1951, James Michener went to Korea to report on a little known aspect of America's stalemated war: navy aviators. His research inspired novel about these pilots became an overnight bestseller and, perhaps, the most widely read book ever written about aerial combat.

Using Michener's notes, author David Sears tracked down the actual pilots to tell their riveting, true-life stories. From the icy, windswept decks of aircraft carriers, they penetrated treacherous mountain terrain to strike heavily defended dams, bridges, and tunnels, where well entrenched Communist anti-aircraft gunners waited to shoot them down. Many of these men became air combat legends, and one, Neil Armstrong, the first astronaut to walk on the moon.

_Such Men As These_ brims with action-packed accounts of combat and unforgettable portraits of the pilots whose skill and sacrifice made epic history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Confrontation: The War with Indonesia, 1962–1966*



  






For over four years in the Swinging Sixties the armed forces of the UK were engaged in a little publicized but crucial jungle war against communist aggressive on the vast island of Borneo.At any one time up to 50,000 troops (half of the Armys strength today) were deployed along a 1,000 mile front. Their enemy were the communist led Indonesians whose leaders were determined to seize the states of Sarawak, Sabah and the oil rich Brunei, all of whom for their part wished to maintain their Commonwealth links. The catalyst for the war was the 1962 uprising in Brunei which was quickly crushed by the bold intervention of British army units.The arrival of Major General Walter Walker, himself a controversial figure, gave the subsequent campaign a clear direction. Indonesian incursions were rigorously defended and ruthlessly pursued. Top Secret Claret operations took the fight to the enemy with cross border operations initially using Special Forces and later with Chindit-style long range patrols. The outcome was a text book military victory thus avoiding a British Vietnam debacle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild Weasel Fighter Attack: The Story of the Suppression of Enemy Air Defences*



  






*An in-depth look at the weaponry, tactics, and combat pilots involved in neutralizing enemy air defenses—from the Vietnam War to today.*

Detecting and destroying enemy Surface-to-Air Missiles (SAMs) and radar is arguably the most dangerous mission that any pilot can undertake. Tactics differ with air forces, but the general principal is to fly a formation of aircraft into an area where the enemy’s air defenses are strong, wait for their radar to illuminate the aircraft and then launch a volley of anti-radiation missiles to destroy the radar and thus blind the SAMs and air defenses. Put simply, without the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) mission, the loss of other aircraft will be too high and the effectiveness of attack on the enemy too low.

Despite the undeniable bravery of the aircrews who flew these missions for the United States Air Force in every conflict since the Vietnam war, and their colleagues in other air forces across the world who have risked their lives in similar missions, the tactics, history, aircraft and weapons of the SEAD mission have seldom benefited from rigorous historical examination.

Using interviews with SEAD pilots, industrial experts and historical documents this book for the first time will give a detailed history of the SEAD mission from the Vietnam War to the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August*



  






*Wildly original, funny and moving, The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August is an extraordinary story of a life lived again and again from World Fantasy Award-winning author Claire North.*

Harry August is on his deathbed. Again.

No matter what he does or the decisions he makes, when death comes, Harry always returns to where he began, a child with all the knowledge of a life he has already lived a dozen times before. Nothing ever changes.

Until now.

As Harry nears the end of his eleventh life, a little girl appears at his bedside. "I nearly missed you, Doctor August," she says. "I need to send a message."

This is the story of what Harry does next, and what he did before, and how he tries to save a past he cannot change and a future he cannot allow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*A Cat's Guide to Bonding with Dragons: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Dragoncat Book 1)*



  




.

*The unlikely duo who might just save the world*

Ben must be the hungriest cat ever…

One moment, he was enjoying a breakfast of salmon trimmings in his home in South Wales. The next, he was teleported across time and space onto the cold stone floor of an evil warlock.

Locked in the warlock’s tower through day and night, Ben may have to serve him for a while. He'll hate this, especially having to hunt those infernal demon rats when the warlock doesn’t feed him well at all.

Meanwhile, in a distant academy, a dragon is bored out of her mind. Unable to wear a saddle, no human dares mount her. Is there anyone in this land who can ride her into battle against the forces of the evil warlocks? Somehow, she doubts she’ll ever find a suitable bond.

Unless there is another creature with enough dexterity to fulfil that role. One, perhaps, who is currently sprinting right out of a warlock’s front door…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*United States of Japan*



  






A spiritual sequel to _The Man In The High Castle_, focusing on the New Japanese Empire, from an acclaimed author and essayist.

The Axis won WWII and now, in the late 1980s, the Japanese Empire rules over the western US states, their power assured by technological superiority (giant mecha, etc.) But when a video game emerges that posits a world where the allies won, a game censor and an Imperial Government agent discover truths about the empire that make them question their loyalty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Are You Laughing At?: How to Write Humor for Screenplays, Stories, and More*



  






“People have forgotten how to be funny,” says Chris Vogler in his foreword to _What Are You Laughing at?_ Luckily, experienced and award-winning humor writer Brad Schreiber is here to remind us all how it’s done. If laughter is the best medicine, be prepared to feel fit as a fiddle after perusing these pages. Brad’s clever wit and well-timed punch lines are sure to leave you grasping your sides, while his wise advice will ensure that you’re able to follow in his comedic footsteps.

With more than seventy excerpts from such expert prose and screenwriters as Woody Allen, Steve Martin, and Kurt Vonnegut Jr., as well as unique writing exercises for all situations, this comprehensive tutorial will teach you how to write humor prose for any literary form, including screenwriting, story writing, theater, television, and audio/radio. Additionally, readers are given sage advice on different tactics for writing comedic fiction versus comedic nonfiction. Some of the topics discussed include:


Life experience versus imagination
How to use humor to develop theme/setting, character, and dialogue
Rhythm and sound of words
Vulgarity and bad taste
How to market your humor prose in the digital market

Thoroughly revised and updated, and with new information on writing short, humorous films, _What Are You Laughing at?_ is your endless source to learning the art of comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cry Wolf (Zoe Chambers Mystery Series Book 7)*



  






Rural Pennsylvania’s Vance Township Police Chief Pete Adams is down an officer and has been dealing with extra shifts as well as a pair of bickering neighbors, one of whom owns a machete and isn’t afraid to use it.

Golden Oaks Assisted Living is outside Pete’s jurisdiction, but a murder in the facility his Alzheimer’s-afflicted father calls home makes the case personal.

Paramedic and Deputy Coroner Zoe Chambers has been itching for an opportunity to take the lead in a death investigation. She gets her chance when her boss is hospitalized and not only assigns her to the Golden Oaks homicide but puts her in charge of the county coroner’s office.

As if she doesn’t have enough to handle, a long-lost, over-protective, older half-brother walks into her life threatening to drive a wedge between her and the man she loves.

A second dead body leads them to realize the case may have dark ties to a distant past…and if Zoe doesn’t untangle the web of lies, Pete will be the one to pay the ultimate price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shadows of the Stone Benders (The Anlon Cully Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*For fans of Dan Brown's Robert Langdon novels, a riveting archaeological mystery.*

World-renowned scientist Anlon Cully is unexpectedly swept into the thick of a suspense-riddled adventure when his archaeologist uncle, Devlin Wilson, dies under suspicious circumstances.

Prior to his "accidental" fall off a New Hampshire mountain trail, Devlin made the discovery of a lifetime - unearthing undeniable proof that a technologically advanced society thrived on Earth long before archaeologists thought possible!

The key to this shocking evidence lies in a set of mysterious stones forged by a long forgotten race of ancient mariners. Instilled with formidable powers to build, communicate, fight and heal, the stones draw the ruthless attention of villainous thieves hell bent on their acquisition by any means possible...including murder.

Aided by friend Pebbles McCarver and police detective Jennifer Stevens, Anlon follows traces of bewildering clues left by his uncle in a dangerous chase to unravel the stones' secrets before the killer strikes again and escapes with the priceless artifacts.

Peppered with the thought provoking intrigue of a Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child thriller, _Shadows of the Stone Benders_ leaves readers questioning the technological prowess of modern man and the belief that Neolithic humans were nothing more than unsophisticated cave dwellers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Race for the Flash Stone (The Anlon Cully Chronicles Book 2) *



  






*Scientist Anlon Cully clashes with savage villains in the hunt to unearth a fearsome ancient weapon, the Flash Stone.*

Forged as a building tool, the Flash Stone can cut and shape rock with astounding precision. In the wrong hands, however, it can be wielded as a horrifying weapon. And it is endowed with yet another gift, a secret power known only to those who unravel its mysteries.

But deciphering the Flash Stone's secrets and whereabouts will not be easy, for the only clues at Anlon's disposal are an ancient map, a curious statue and three cryptic journals left behind by his murdered archaeologist uncle.

And time is not on Anlon's side...for there are others seeking to solve the same riddles...heartless fiends who crave the powers of the Flash Stone enough to kill for it.

_Race for the Flash Stone_ is book 2 in the Anlon Cully Chronicles series, and is a continuation of the archaeological mystery first explored in book 1 of the series, _Shadows of the Stone Benders_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Piece of Cake (R.A.F. Quartet)*



  






From the Phoney War of 1939 to the Battle of Britain in 1940, the pilots of Hornet Squadron learn their lessons the hard way. Hi-jinks are all very well on the ground, but once in a Hurricane's cockpit, the best killers keep their wits close.
Newly promoted Commanding Officer Fanny Barton has a job on to whip the Hornets into shape before they face the Luftwaffe's seasoned pilots. And sometimes Fighter Command, with its obsolete tactics and stiff doctrines, is the real menace.
As with all Robinson's novels, the raw dialogue, rich black humour and brilliantly rendered, adrenalin-packed dogfights bring the Battle of Britain, and the brave few who fought it, to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Medicine and Mayhem: The Dr. Laura Nelson Files (The Laura Nelson Series, Books 1-4)*



  






This four book collection follows Laura Nelson from her days as a medical student in Detroit during the 1967 riots through her assent to the position of Chief of Surgery in Tampa. Tragically, at the peak of her professional success, a fall on the ice and a devastating hand injury ends her surgical career. But Laura proves resilient and lands the top research job in a large pharmaceutical company. Seven years in Laura’s life separate each of the four novels in the collection. Laura’s personal life evolves just as do the threats—initiated in the dark days of Detroit—that have haunted her along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Gameshouse *



  






*The World Fantasy Award-winning author of The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August presents a mesmerizing tale of a gambling house whose deadly games of chance and skill control the fate of empires.*

Everyone has heard of the Gameshouse. But few know all its secrets. . .

It is the place where fortunes can be made and lost through chess, backgammon -- every game under the sun.

But those whom fortune favors may be invited to compete in the higher league. . . a league where the games played are of politics and empires, of economics and kings. It is a league where Capture the Castle involves real castles, where hide and seek takes place on the scale of a continent.

Among those worthy of competing in the higher league, three unusually talented contestants play for the highest stakes of all. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*House Odds (Joe Demarco Book *



  






*Washington insider Joe DeMarco returns in an electrifying thriller that will grab you with its “clever, original, fast-moving, and unpredictable plot” (Phillip Margolin, New York Times–bestselling author).

Author of House Witness, 2019 Edgar Award Finalist for Best Novel*

Political fixer Joe DeMarco has handled plenty of difficult situations for his boss, congressman John Mahoney. But nothing has been so politically sensitive, or hit so close to home, as his current assignment.

Mahoney’s daughter has been arrested for insider trading. An engineer with a high-flying tech firm, she allegedly placed a half-million dollar bet on one of the firm’s clients. DeMarco’s job is to clear her name—and keep his boss’s name clean in the process.

But DeMarco discovers that Mahoney’s daughter has gotten mixed up with some very wealthy and dangerous criminals who used her to make a quick fortune. And they aren’t about to let DeMarco get in their way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Peter Savage Boxed Set: Books 5-7*



  






GUARDING SAVAGE

Summoned to Brunei, Peter unearths dangerous secrets that threaten the security of the US Navy.


*LETHAL SAVAGE*

As the minutes count down to a biological holocaust, Peter presents the only chance to save an unwitting civilian population.


*VALIANT SAVAGE*

With his faithful canine companion, Peter crisscrosses the northwest in a race against time to avert a political coup the likes of which haven't been witnessed since the Lincoln assassination plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Requiem (An American Ghost Thriller Book 3)*



  






*Nothing and no one can stop assassin Nathan Stone.*
When black-ops asset Nathan Stone took out the heads of the Commission, a secret deep-state organization, he thought he’d destroyed them for good. Now he’s gone off the grid, trying to get as far away from his past as possible. But the Commission isn’t done with him yet.
Lying low in a Miami bar, Stone knows something’s up when an alluring actress strikes up a conversation with him. His suspicions are correct. The Commission is hot on his trail, and Stone is soon forced to run deep into the heart of the Everglades with the terrified woman as his hostage. He’s the Commission’s number one target—and this time nothing will stop them from eliminating him.
But Nathan Stone is no ordinary target. The crew of mercenary assassins on his heels have no idea what’s in store for them on the River of Grass. Because the hunt is on, and they picked the wrong prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sudden Appearance of Hope*



  






*The World Fantasy Award-winning thriller about a girl no one can remember, from the acclaimed author of The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August and 84K.*

My name is Hope Arden, and you won't know who I am. But we've met before -- a thousand times.

It started when I was sixteen years old. A father forgetting to drive me to school. A mother setting the table for three, not four. A friend who looks at me and sees a stranger.

No matter what I do, the words I say, the crimes I commit, you will never remember who I am.

That makes my life difficult. It also makes me dangerous.

_The Sudden Appearance of Hope _is a riveting and heartbreaking exploration of identity and existence, about a forgotten girl whose story will stay with you forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coroner (The Coroner Series Book 1)*



  






*America’s most controversial medical examiner explores the unanswered questions surrounding the deaths of Marilyn Monroe, Robert F. Kennedy, Sharon Tate, Janis Joplin, William Holden, Natalie Wood, John Belushi, and many of his other important cases*

Now, for the first time, Dr. Noguchi recounts his colorful and stormy career, explains his innovative techniques, and reveals the full story behind his most fascinating investigations.

In _Coroner_, Dr. Noguchi sheds new light on his most controversial cases—controversies that persist even today:

—How did Natalie Wood spend the last terrifying moments of her life?
—Did Marilyn Monroe commit suicide or were the drugs that killed her injected into her body by someone else?
—Did Sirhan Sirhan or another gunman fire the bullet that killed Robert Kennedy?
—How could the knives used in the murder of Sharon Tate be identified and traced to the Manson gang if they were never found?
—What were the real circumstances behind the drug-related death of Janis Joplin?
—Were Patty Hearst’s kidnappers victims of police brutality or of their own revolutionary zeal?
—How and why did William Holden die?
—Was John Belushi murdered?

These are just some of the questions answered in this powerful, gutsy book written by the real-life “Quincy,” with co-author Joseph DiMona.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*History of Rock 'n' Roll in Ten Songs*



  






*The legendary critic and author of Mystery Train “ingeniously retells the tale of rock and roll” (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

Unlike previous versions of rock ’n’ roll history, this book omits almost every iconic performer and ignores the storied events and turning points everyone knows. Instead, in a daring stroke, Greil Marcus selects ten songs and dramatizes how each embodies rock ’n’ roll as a thing in itself, in the story it tells, inhabits, and acts out—a new language, something new under the sun.

“Transmission” by Joy Division. “All I Could Do Was Cry” by Etta James and then Beyoncé. “To Know Him Is to Love Him,” first by the Teddy Bears and almost half a century later by Amy Winehouse. In Marcus’s hands these and other songs tell the story of the music, which is, at bottom, the story of the desire for freedom in all its unruly and liberating glory. Slipping the constraints of chronology, Marcus braids together past and present, holding up to the light the ways that these striking songs fall through time and circumstance, gaining momentum and meaning, astonishing us by upending our presumptions and prejudices. This book, by a founder of contemporary rock criticism—and its most gifted and incisive practitioner—is destined to become an enduring classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dawn Like Thunder: The Barbary Wars and the Birth of the U.S. Navy*



  






*Dawn like Thunder: The Barbary Wars and the Birth of the U.S. Navy*, first published in 1963, is the definitive account of the fledgling Navy and Marine Corps of the United States in the early 1800s. The book details the struggle of American ships such as the USS _Constitution_ and _Constellation_ against the pirates and Muslim warlords of the Mediterranean and North Africa in what would become known as the Barbary Wars. Also covered are the key players of the time, from presidents Thomas Jefferson and John Adams, to talented naval officers such as Edward Preble and Stephen Decatur. In addition, the ongoing political battles to obtain funding for the Navy and the construction of needed ships are described. Author Glenn Tucker (1892-1976) conducted extensive research in the preparation of _Dawn like Thunder,_ including research at the archives in Tripoli; he was the author of more than a dozen books on American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hidden Hindenburg: The Untold Story of the Tragedy, the Nazi Secrets, and the Quest to Rule the Skies *



  






By the author of Ashes Under Water (Lyons Press), here is one of the great untold stories of World War II. The Hidden Hindenburg at last reveals the cause of aviation’s most famous disaster and the duplicity that kept the truth from coming to light for three generations. It also finally catches up with a German legend who misled the world about the Hindenburg to bury his own Nazi connections.

Drawing on previously unpublished documents from the National Archives in Washington, along with archival collections in Germany, this definitive account explores how the Hindenburg was connected to the Dachau concentration camp, a futuristic German rocket that terrified the Allies, and a classified project that imported Nazi scientists to America after the war.

It took author Michael McCarthy four years to get to the bottom of this epic disaster, in which the largest object civilization has ever managed to fly burnt up in less than one minute. Along the way, he found a tale of international intrigue, revealing a whistleblower, a cover-up and corruption on two continents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*At War With The Wind:: The Epic Struggle With Japan's World War II Suicide Bombers *



  






*A Main Selection of the Military Book Club and a Featured Alternate of the History Book Club*

In the last days of World War II, a new and baffling weapon terrorized the United States Navy in the Pacific. To the sailors who learned to fear them, the body-crashing warriors of Japan were known as "suiciders"; among the Japanese, they were named for a divine wind that once saved the home islands from invasion: _kamikaze._

Told from the perspective of the men who endured this horrifying tactic, _At War with the Wind _is the first book to recount in nail-biting detail what it was like to experience an attack by Japanese kamikazes. David Sears, acclaimed author of _The Last Epic Naval Battle,_ draws on personal interviews and unprecedented research to create a narrative of war that is stunning in its vivid re-creations. Born of desperation in the face of overwhelming material superiority, suicide attacks--by aircraft, submarines, small boats, and even manned rocket-boosted gliders--were capable of inflicting catastrophic damage, testing the resolve of officers and sailors as never before. Sears's gripping account focuses on the vessels whose crews experienced the full range of the kamikaze nightmare. From carrier USS St. Lo, the first U.S. Navy vessel sunk by an orchestrated kamikaze attack, to USS _Henrico,_ a transport ship that survived the landings at Normandy only to be sent to the Pacific and struck by suicide planes off Okinawa, and USS _Mannert L. Abele,_ the only vessel sunk by a rocket-boosted piloted glider during the war, these unforgettable stories reveal, as never before, one of the most horrifying and misunderstood chapters of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Very Private Diary: A Nurse in Wartime*



  






*The newly discovered diary of a wartime nurse makes for a fascinating, dramatic and uniquely personal insight into the experience of being on the frontline of service during the Second World War.*

As the war gets underway, eighteen-year-old trainee nurse Mary Mulry arrives in London from Ireland, hoping for adventure. Little does she know what the next seven years will bring.

In this extraordinary account, Mary records in intimate detail her day-to-day life as a nurse, both on the Home Front and abroad. From nursing children during bombing raids in London to treating Allied soldiers in Normandy, Mary's experiences gave her vivid and unforgettable material for the private diary she was dedicated to keeping. We feel her strength of character during the risk of infection, the threat of shrapnel, and the ongoing hunger of rationing, but we also feel her warmth as she connects to her patients and, eventually, celebrates victory.

Filled with romance, action, and an inevitable sadness, _A Very Private Diary_ records the rich memories of an irrepressible personality that shone during our darkest hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Search for Major Plagge: The Nazi Who Saved Jews*



  






*An “exceptional” historical detective story that follows one man’s quest to find the German commander who saved his mother—and many other Jews (Booklist).*

Part detective story, part personal quest, Michael Good’s book is the story of the German commander of a Lithuanian work camp who saved hundreds of Jewish lives in the Vilnius ghetto —including the life of Good’s mother, Pearl. Who was this enigmatic officer Pearl Good had spoken of so often?

After five years of research—interviewing survivors, assembling a team that could work to open German files untouched for fifty years, following every lead he could, Good was able to uncover the amazing tale of one man’s remarkable courage. And in April 2005, Karl Plagge joined Oskar Schindler and 380 other Germans as “Righteous among Nations,” honored by the State of Israel for protecting and saving Jewish lives during the Holocaust.

This expanded edition features new photographs and a new epilogue on the impact of the discovery of Karl Plagge—especially the story of eighty-three-year-old Alfons von Deschwanden, who, after fifty years of silence, came forward as a veteran of Plagge’s unit. His testimony is now part of this growing witness to truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Malayan Emergency & Indonesian Confrontation: The Commonwealth's Wars, 1948–1966*



  






The struggle with Communist terrorists in Malaya known as The Emergency became a textbook example of how to fight a guerrilla war, based on political as much as military means. This book deals with both the campaign fought by British, Commonwealth and other security forces in Malaya against Communist insurgents, between 1948 and 1960, and also the security action in North Borneo during the period of Confrontation with Indonesia from 1962 to 1966. Both campaigns provided invaluable experience in the development of anti-guerrilla tactics, and are relevant to the conduct of similar actions which have been fought against insurgent elements since then. The book written with the full co-operation of various departments of the UK Ministry of Defence contains material that untilrecently remained classified.This is the first full study to cover the role of airpower in these conflicts. It will be of relevance to students at military colleges, and those studying military history, as well as having a more general appeal, particularly to those servicemen and women who were involved in both campaigns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War of the Running Dogs: Malaya 1948-1960 (Cassell Military Paperbacks) *



  






*'The story of the first all-out struggle in Asia between Communism and the West, vividly told in an exciting and engrossing book' Sunday Express*

Only three short years after the end of the Japanese occupation, war came again to Malaya. The Chinese-backed guerrillas called it the War of the Running Dogs - their contemptuous term for those in Malaya who remained loyal to the British. The British Government referred to this bloody and costly struggle as the 'Malayan Emergency'. Yet it was a war that lasted twelve years and cost thousands of lives. By the time it was over Malaya had obtained its independence - but on British, not on Chinese or Communist terms.

Here is the war as it was. Here are the planters and their wives on their remote rubber estates, the policemen, the generals and the soldiers, the Malays, Chinese and Indians of a polyglot country, all fighting an astute, ruthless, and well organized enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Heroes of Jadotville: The Soldiers' Story*



  






"It is a pity that we, who never believed in the use of force, must suffer for the blunders of little dictators and stupid military leaders...We did not come here to shoot Africans, we came to help them...I was not prepared to let my brave men die for nothing." - Comdt Patrick Quinlan, Jadotville, September 1961


In 1961, during the United Nations intervention in the Katangan conflict in the Congo, central Africa, a company of Irish peacekeeping troops was forced to surrender to soldiers loyal to Katanga’s prime minister, Moise Tshombe. Originally dispatched to protect Belgian colonists in Jadotville, they were isolated, without water, supplies or support when they were attacked and forced to defend themselves in a brutal and bloody five day battle. Shamefully neglected by their superiors, they were portrayed as cowards upon their return home.

Heroes of Jadotville: the Soldiers’ Story tells, in the words and memories of those who fought there, what really happened in Africa that fateful September. Rose Doyle uses interviews, reports, journals and letters to bring answers and clarity to an episode long ignored. She blows the lid on the real story of what happened in Africa, exposing how Irish peacekeeping soldiers became pawns in an international affair for control of Katanga and its vast mineral wealth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Brunei Revolt, 1962–1963*



  






In December 1962, nationalists in Brunei, the hugely wealthy small kingdom on the North Coast of Borneo, formed the Army of North Kalimantan (TNKU) and, demanding greater democracy, engineered a rebellion against the Sultan and seized a large number of hostages. Perceived to be an attempt by communists to destabilize the Sultanate and seize power, within twelve hours of its outbreak, British forces were dispatched by ship and aircraft from Singapore to restore order, the first unit to arrive being 1/2nd Gurkhas, who entered the capital. Within the week, the 1 Queens Own Highlanders had recaptured the strategically important oil fields and occupied Seria, 42 Commando, Royal Marines attacked Limbang and 1 Green Jackets landed in west Brunei. The next six months were spent rounding up TNKU and, since there were major concerns that Indonesia could be behind the Revolt, the charismatic Major General Walter Walker, then commanding 17th Gurkha Division, was sent to Brunei to command operations. By mid-May 1963, the surviving TNKU had been captured. While rapidly suppressed, the Revolt was the catalyst for the three year Confrontation with Indonesia 1963-66.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Javelin from the Cockpit: Britains First Delta Wing Fighter *



  






The Gloster Javelin was designed to be a night/all-weather fighter. It was first introduced into RAF service in 1956 and was retired in 1967. It was a large two-man, twin-engined and delta-winged aircraft. Although extremely rugged in construction pilots were banned from spinning as test flights had proved it impossible to recover. During its service nine different marks were introduced. At first it was armed with four wing-mounted cannon but as technology advanced air-to-air missiles replaced them. In its role as a night/all-weather fighter it bristled with Britains latest radar and interception devices. This book follows the theme of the ‘from the cockpit series and includes development history, the different marks and their subtleties, radar and weapon capabilities, accidents and incidents and many first-hand aircrew experiences of the type.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*History of Air-to-Air Refuelling *



  






This is a unique account of the development and operational use of air-to-air flight refuelling since its early beginnings in the USA and the UK to the equipment that is in use today. The author draws upon his life-long career as senior design engineer with the successful British company In-Flight Refuelling who were responsible for the development of the hose and drogue technique now preferred by many of the world's air forces. The story begins in the early 1920s when the art of air refuelling was part of the Barn Storming record-breaking attempts that were popular in the USA. It continues into the late thirties when successful experiments were made. Amazingly, the Royal Air Force were not interested in pursuing this great technical advantage during World War II and it was the USAAF who requested the British invention to experiment with on their B–17s and B-24s. The Korean War saw extended use of operational air-to-air refuelling for the first time and now the 'tanker fleet' is an essential unit in major air-forces around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stranger in a Strange Land*



  






*Robert Heinlein's Hugo Award-winning all-time masterpiece, the brilliant novel that grew from a cult favorite to a bestseller to a science fiction classic.*

Raised by Martians on Mars, Valentine Michael Smith is a human who has never seen another member of his species. Sent to Earth, he is a stranger who must learn what it is to be a man. But his own beliefs and his powers far exceed the limits of humankind, and as he teaches them about grokking and water-sharing, he also inspires a transformation that will alter Earth’s inhabitants forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Orphans of the Sky*



  






A fix-up consisting of the novelette "Universe" (1941) and the novella "Common Sense" (1941). First published in 1963.

Hugh had been taught that, according to the ancient sacred writings, the Ship was on a voyage to faraway Centaurus. But he also understood this was actually allegory for a voyage to spiritual perfection. Indeed, how _could_ the Ship move, since its miles and miles of metal corridors were all there was of creation? Science knew that the Ship was all the Universe, and as long as the sacred Convertor was fed, the lights would continue to glow and the air would flow, and the Creator's Plan would be fulfilled.

Of course, there were the muties, grotesquely deformed parodies of humans, who lurked in the upper reaches of the Ship where gravity was weaker. Were they evil incarnate, or merely a divine check on the population, keeping humanity from expanding past the capacity of the Ship to support?

Then Hugh was captured by the muties and met their leader (or leaders), Joe-Jim, with two heads on one body. And he learned the true nature of the Ship and its mission between the stars. But could he make his people believe him before it was to late? Could he make them believe that he must be allowed to _fly the ship_?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Island in the Sea of Time *



  






*“Utterly engaging...a page-turner that is certain to win the author legions of new readers and fans.”—George R. R. Martin, author of A Game of Thrones*

It's spring on Nantucket and everything is perfectly normal, until a sudden storm blankets the entire island. When the weather clears, the island's inhabitants find that they are no longer in the late twentieth century...but have been transported instead to the Bronze Age! Now they must learn to survive with suspicious, warlike peoples they can barely understand and deal with impending disaster, in the shape of a would-be conqueror from their own time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Islands in the Sky *



  






*The technologically groundbreaking novel of space exploration from the only science fiction author nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize.*

Roy Malcolm has always been fascinated by space travel. And when he wins a voyage to the Inner Space Station as a game show prize, he’s sure it’s the trip of a lifetime. Before long, Roy is taken in by the young crew—and shares their adventures and lives.

One of Arthur C. Clarke’s earliest novels, _Islands in the Sky_ is particularly noteworthy for its description of geostationary communications satellites. While this technology was nonexistent during the writing of this book, it later became commonplace—and Clarke is credited with the first practical descriptions of such technology. This book is compelling not just as a fictional tale, but as an example of the prescient power of Clarke’s vision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Darkness Rising: Archangel Project. Book 5*



  






At the edge of the galaxy, a research station has gone dark…

Volka, 6T9, and Carl Sagan are called to help in the rescue mission … A mission that triggers telepathic nightmares in their starship so terrifying battle hardened Galactic Marines breakdown and weep.

They’re about to discover some nightmares are real.

The Darkness is Rising.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Galaxy, and the Ground Within: A Novel (Wayfarers Book 4) *



  






*National Bestseller!
Return to the sprawling, Hugo Award-winning universe of the Galactic Commons to explore another corner of the cosmos—one often mentioned, but not yet explored—in this absorbing entry in the Wayfarers series, which blends heart-warming characters and imaginative adventure.*
With no water, no air, and no native life, the planet Gora is unremarkable. The only thing it has going for it is a chance proximity to more popular worlds, making it a decent stopover for ships traveling between the wormholes that keep the Galactic Commons connected. If deep space is a highway, Gora is just your average truck stop.
At the Five-Hop One-Stop, long-haul spacers can stretch their legs (if they have legs, that is), and get fuel, transit permits, and assorted supplies. The Five-Hop is run by an enterprising alien and her sometimes helpful child, who work hard to provide a little piece of home to everyone passing through.
When a freak technological failure halts all traffic to and from Gora, three strangers—all different species with different aims—are thrown together at the Five-Hop. Grounded, with nothing to do but wait, the trio—an exiled artist with an appointment to keep, a cargo runner at a personal crossroads, and a mysterious individual doing her best to help those on the fringes—are compelled to confront where they’ve been, where they might go, and what they are, or could be, to each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Into the Guns (America Rising Book 1)*



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of The Legion of the Damned® Novels and The Mutant Files comes the first novel in a post-apocalyptic military science fiction series about America rising from the ashes of a global catastrophe...*

On May Day, 2018, sixty meteors entered Earth’s atmosphere and exploded around the globe with a force greater than a nuclear blast. Earthquakes and tsunamis followed. Then China attacked Europe, Asia, and the United States in the belief the disaster was an act of war. 

Washington D.C. was a casualty of the meteor onslaught that decimated the nation’s leadership and left the surviving elements of the armed forces to try and restore order as American society fell apart. 
As refugees across America band together and engage in open warfare with the military over scarce resources, a select group of individuals representing the surviving corporate structure makes a power play to rebuild the country in a free market image as The New Confederacy...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nothing to See Here*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller • A Read with Jenna Today Show Book Club Pick!
Named a Best Book of the Year by The New York Times Book Review, The Washington Post, People, Entertainment Weekly, USA Today, TIME, The A.V. Club, Buzzfeed, and PopSugar
“I can’t believe how good this book is.... It’s wholly original. It’s also perfect.... Wilson writes with such a light touch.... The brilliance of the novel [is] that it distracts you with these weirdo characters and mesmerizing and funny sentences and then hits you in a way you didn’t see coming. You’re laughing so hard you don’t even realize that you’ve suddenly caught fire.” —Taffy Brodesser-Akner, author of Fleishman is in Trouble, New York Times Book Review*
From the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Family Fang_, a moving and uproarious novel about a woman who finds meaning in her life when she begins caring for two children with a remarkable ability.
Lillian and Madison were unlikely roommates and yet inseparable friends at their elite boarding school. But then Lillian had to leave the school unexpectedly in the wake of a scandal and they’ve barely spoken since. Until now, when Lillian gets a letter from Madison pleading for her help.
Madison’s twin stepkids are moving in with her family and she wants Lillian to be their caretaker. However, there’s a catch: the twins spontaneously combust when they get agitated, flames igniting from their skin in a startling but beautiful way. Lillian is convinced Madison is pulling her leg, but it’s the truth.
Thinking of her dead-end life at home, the life that has consistently disappointed her, Lillian figures she has nothing to lose. Over the course of one humid, demanding summer, Lillian and the twins learn to trust each other—and stay cool—while also staying out of the way of Madison’s buttoned-up politician husband. Surprised by her own ingenuity yet unused to the intense feelings of protectiveness she feels for them, Lillian ultimately begins to accept that she needs these strange children as much as they need her—urgently and fiercely. Couldn’t this be the start of the amazing life she’d always hoped for?
With white-hot wit and a big, tender heart, Kevin Wilson has written his best book yet—a most unusual story of parental love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Every Mother's Son (The Jackals Book 3)*



  






*Three men of honor. One impossible mission. No turning back. The Jackals ride again—in the Johnstones’ gunblazing chronicle of the wild and lawless West . . .

JOHNSTONE JUSTICE. RELEASE THE JACKALS.
*
In Texas’s Big Bend country, every man has a price. For crime lord Harry Holland and his ruthless gang of cutthroats, that price is $20,000—a ransom demand for the kidnapped daughter of a retired Army colonel. So far, neither the Army, the Rangers, nor bounty hunters have been able to penetrate Holland’s guarded fortress. In desperation, the colonel turns to the Jackals. As a longtime friend, retired cavalry sergeant Sean Keegan is determined to bring the man’s daughter back alive—with or without the ransom money—but first he needs to convince his partners, former Texas Ranger Matt McCulloch and bounty hunter Jed Breen. This is no ordinary job. There’s a very good chance it’s suicide. . .

When word gets out that the Jackals are on the case, all hell breaks loose. They’re up against trigger-happy mercenaries, marauding Apaches, and one final, jaw-dropping surprise—a kidnapping victim who doesn’t want to be rescued. This time, the Jackals have no one to save . . . but themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nothing As It Seems (Billy Jo McCabe Mystery Book 1)*



  






*NY Times & USA Today bestselling author Lorhainne Eckhart* brings you the first book in a new crossover series! The social worker and the cop, an unlikely couple drawn together on a small, secluded Pacific Northwest island where nothing is as it seems.

Billy-Jo McCabe never expected to become a social worker, considering the broken system nearly destroyed her. Shortly after she takes a job on a remote Pacific Northwest island, she gets a call about a missing girl.

Meanwhile Roche Harbor detective Mark Friessen is called in to investigate the disappearance, but instead of working with the newly appointed social worker, he ends up butting heads and clashing with her every step of the way. Billy-Jo becomes the rival he does his best to avoid, considering the only conversations they have involve her pointing out his shortcomings and arrogance.

But when Billy-Jo finds herself in over her head, she’s forced to team up with the man who has the uncanny ability to bring out the worst in her and together, they come up against close-mouthed locals, island secrets that hit too close to home, and the realization that their case about finding and helping a young girl has turned into something far more sinister.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Iron Lake (20th Anniversary Edition): A Novel (Cork O'Connor Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*The first in the New York Times bestselling Cork O’Connor mystery series follows Corcoran “Cork” O’Connor as he delves into the dark side of small-town Minnesota while investigating a tangled web of corruption and danger. “A brilliant achievement, and one every crime reader and writer needs to celebrate” (Louise Penny, #1 New York Times bestselling author).*

Cork O’Connor, the former sheriff of Aurora, Minnesota, is having difficulty dealing with the marital meltdown that has separated him from his children. Part Irish, part Anishinaabe Indian, he is getting by on heavy doses of caffeine, nicotine, and guilt.

Once a cop on Chicago’s South Side, there’s not much that can shock him. But when the town’s judge is brutally murdered, and a young Eagle Scout is reported missing, Cork takes on this complicated and perplexing case of conspiracy, corruption, and a small-town secret that hits painfully close to home.

With white-knuckled suspense and unforgettable characters, _Iron Lake _demonstrates why “among thoughtful readers, William Kent Krueger holds a very special place in the pantheon” (C.J. Box, #1_ New York Times_ bestselling author).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bone Box: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 24)*



  






*In this thrilling chapter in Faye Kellerman’s bestselling series, Rina Lazarus makes a shocking discovery in the woods of her upstate New York community that leads her husband, police detective Peter Decker, through a series of gruesome, decades old, unsolved murders, pointing to a diabolical, serial killer who’s been hiding in plain sight.*
On a bright and crisp September morning, while walking a bucolic woodland trail, Rina Decker stumbles upon human remains once buried deep beneath the forest grounds. Immediately, she calls her husband, Peter, a former detective lieutenant with LAPD, now working for the local Greenbury Police. Within hours, a vista of beauty and tranquility is transformed into a frenetic crime scene. The body has been interred for years and there is scant physical evidence at the gravesite: a youthful skeleton, a skull wound and long dark strands of hair surrounding the bony frame. As Decker and his partner, Tyler McAdams, further investigate, they realize that they’re most likely dealing with a missing student from the nearby Five Colleges of Upstate—a well-known and well-respected consortium of higher learning where Rina works.
And when more human remains are found in the same area, Decker and McAdams know this isn’t just a one-off murder case. Short-staffed and with no convenient entry into the colleges, Decker enlists Rina’s help to act as the eyes and ears of campus gossip. Winding their way through a dangerous labyrinth of steely suspects and untouchable academics, Decker, McAdams, and Rina race to protect their community from a psychopathic killer still in the area—and on the hunt for a fresh victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Animals After Midnight: A Darby Holland Crime Novel (Darby Holland Crime Novel Series Book 3) *



  






*"Elmore Leonard fans should be pleased." *—_*Publishers Weekly*_

*"Darby Holland is a modern hero in the mod of Sam Spade and Marlow only with more tattoos and in steel-toed boots." *—*Ace Atkins, New York Times-bestselling author of *_*Robert B. Parker's Slow Burn*_

In this third novel in the Darby Holland Crime Novel series, Darby's past rises up to do more than haunt him. You can run, but in the information age you can only hide for so long. Midnight Rider Productions is a dark web nightmare machine, headed by the one man who years ago drove Darby to hide in the seamy environs of Old Town and make his life there. But Darby left his own mark back in the day and the shadowy head of production has a grudge to settle. Rider has found him at long last and plans to make an example of him. Every dark secret of Darby’s is exposed, every triumph reversed, every dream made real is set on fire, and as the Feds circle, smelling blood in the water, Darby has to run the most brutal rearguard action in the history of crime-meets-crime and gamble that he has finally grown powerful enough, crazy enough, and hard enough to beat the Devil himself. Meanwhile his best friend and should-be lover Delia, is about to be married to someone with his own dark secrets. With the help of his friends new and old, Darby must save Delia and himself and the rest of the Lucky Supreme faithful as he plays one force against another with desperate brilliance in an epic conflict that rages through the dark underbelly of Portland, Oregon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Serial Killer’s Wife: The addictive and chilling new crime thriller and a must-read for 2021*



  






‘The final double twist is well worth waiting for’ _My Weekly_
*Every marriage has its secrets…*
Beth and Tom Hardcastle are the envy of their neighbourhood – they have the perfect marriage, the perfect house, the perfect family.
When the police knock on their door one evening, Beth panics. Tom should be back from work by now – what if he’s crashed his car? She fears the worst.
But the worst is beyond imagining.
As the interrogation begins, Beth will find herself questioning everything she believed about her husband.
*They’re saying he’s a monster. And they’re saying she knew.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Polar Star: A Novel (Arkady Renko Series Book 2)*



  






He made too many enemies. He lost his party membership. Once Moscow’s top criminal investigator, Arkady Renko now toils in obscurity on a Russian factory ship working with American trawlers in the middle of the Bering Sea. But when an adventurous female crew member is picked up dead with the day’s catch, Renko is ordered by his captain to investigate an accident that has all the marks of murder. Up against the celebrated Soviet bureaucracy once more, Renko must again become the obsessed, dedicated cop he was in _Gorky Park_ and solve a chilling mystery fraught with international complications.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Artist, the Philosopher, and the Warrior: The Intersecting Lives of Da Vinci, Machiavelli, and Borgia and the World They Shaped*



  






Leonardo da Vinci, Niccolò Machiavelli, and Cesare Borgia—three iconic figures whose intersecting lives provide the basis for this astonishing work of narrative history. They could not have been more different, and they would meet only for a short time in 1502, but the events that transpired when they did would significantly alter each man’s perceptions—and the course of Western history.

In 1502, Italy was riven by conflict, with the city of Florence as the ultimate prize. Machiavelli, the consummate political manipulator, attempted to placate the savage Borgia by volunteering Leonardo to be Borgia’s chief military engineer. That autumn, the three men embarked together on a brief, perilous, and fateful journey through the mountains, remote villages, and hill towns of the Italian Romagna—the details of which were revealed in Machiavelli’s frequent dispatches and Leonardo’s meticulous notebooks. 

Superbly written and thoroughly researched, _The Artist, the Philosopher, and the Warrior_ is a work of narrative genius—whose subject is the nature of genius itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Since Yesterday: The 1930s in America, September 3, 1929–September 3, 1939 *



  






*A “wonderfully written account of America in the ’30s,” the follow-up to Only Yesterday examines Black Tuesday through the end of the Depression (The New York Times).*

_Wall Street Journal_ Bestseller

Opening on September 3, 1929, in the days before the stock market crash, this information-packed volume takes us through one of America’s darkest times all the way to the light at the end of the tunnel.

Following Black Tuesday, America plunged into the Great Depression. Panic and fear gripped the nation. Banks were closing everywhere. In some cities, 84 percent of the population was unemployed and starving. When Franklin D. Roosevelt took office in 1933, public confidence in the nation slowly began to grow, and by 1936, the industrial average, which had plummeted in 1929 from 125 to fifty-eight, had risen again to almost one hundred. But America still had a long road ahead. Popular historian Frederick Lewis Allen brings to life these ten critical years. With wit and empathy, he draws a devastating economic picture of small businesses swallowed up by large corporations—a ruthless bottom line not so different from what we see today. Allen also chronicles the decade’s lighter side: the fashions, morals, sports, and candid cameras that were revolutionizing Americans’ lives. 

From the Lindbergh kidnapping to the New Deal, from the devastating dust storms that raged through our farmlands to the rise of Benny Goodman, the public adoration of Shirley Temple, and our mass escape to the movies, this book is a hopeful and powerful reminder of why history matters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Convoy Escort Commander: A Memoir of the Battle of the Atlantic (Fighting U-Boats in WWII)*



  






*An engrossing memoir that uncovers the turning point of the Battle of the Atlantic against the U-boat menace.

Perfect for fans of Ian Toll, Jonathan Dimbleby or C. S. Forrester’s Greyhound.*

Vice Admiral Sir Peter Gretton’s book is a brilliant account of his career in the navy through World War Two: fighting in the Second Battle of the Narvik, guarding convoys in the Mediterranean and the North Atlantic, before being placed in charge of Escort Group B7, which he described as “the finest job in the Navy for a new commander”.

It was in this role that Gretton, and the seven warships under his command, were able to make their contribution to turning the tide against the U-boat threat.

On the 22nd April 1943 Gretton was in charge of the escort for Convoy ONS 5 during its journey across the North Atlantic. Over the course of the voyage they were attacked by over fifty U-boats, and although they lost thirteen ships they managed to sink six U-boats and seriously damage many more.

The U-boats had never faced such fierce resistance to their lethal raids. As the great historian Samuel Eliot Morison stated: “the glorious battle of a British escort group under Commander P. W. Gretton to the Westbound convoy ONS 5 is regarded by both the Allies and the Germans as a turning point in the struggle for the North Atlantic.”

What tactics had Gretton used to fend off Doenitz’s terrifying submarine wolf packs? And how had these strategies developed over the course of the war?

_Convoy Escort Commander_ demonstrates how Allied commanders searched for new methods to repel U-boat assaults, including using direction-finding radio and radar, employing special tactical formations, co-ordinating with air cover, and endeavouring to keep the convoy together and prevent straggling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Marched with Patton: A Firsthand Account of World War II Alongside One of the U.S. Army's Greatest Generals *



  






*"Poignant . . . Well worth the read." —Wall Street Journal
In December 1944, Frank Sisson deployed to Europe as part of General George S. Patton’s famed Third Army. Over the next six months, as the war in Europe raged, Sisson would participate in many of World War II’s most consequential events, from the Battle of the Bulge to the liberation of Dachau. Now 95 years old, Frank shares his remarkable story of life under General Patton for the first time.*
Frank Sisson grew up in rural Oklahoma during the Great Depression. His father died when Frank was young, and so in 1944, at age eighteen, Frank, like so many other young men across America, enlisted in the Army and was deployed to France. At a traffic intersection one day, Frank caught his first glimpse of the man who would control the next six months of Frank’s deployment, and whose lessons, and spirit, would shape the rest of Frank’s life. General Patton could be erratic and short-tempered—but he was also a brilliant military tactician and cared deeply for the men who served under him, a credo that gave Frank and his fellow soldiers solace as they faced death every day. In this gritty, intimate account, Frank reveals what life on the ground was really like in the closing days of World War II.
After the war, Frank continued to serve in the army as a military police inspector in Berlin. When he finally returned home, he attended college and built a career in business. Like many members of the Greatest Generation, he was often reluctant to share his stories of the war, in all their glory, and terror. He was content to live and work in the nation he had fought to protect, an embodiment of the American Dream.
Patton, on the other hand, would not live to see the postwar world he helped create. In December 1945, less than a year after the conclusion of the war, he tragically died following a car accident. Now, seventy-five years later, Frank Sisson’s remarkable reminiscences provide a fresh, unique look at Patton’s leadership, the final days of World War II and its direct aftermath, and the experience of combat on the front lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rhodesian War: A Military History*



  






*A military history of the former British colony of Southern Rhodesia—now Zimbabwe—spanning from 1890 to the 1970s.*

In this exciting book, authors Paul Moorcroft and Peter McLaughlin examine the military history of Southern Rhodesia, from the first resistance to colonial rule through the period of UDI by the Smith government to the Lancaster House agreement that transferred power. They recount the Rhodesian security forces’ operations against the Black nationalist guerillas, and the intensity of the fighting and courage of the participants will surprise and enthrall readers. Atrocities were committed by both sides, but equally the protagonists were playing for very high stakes.

But this is more than just a book on military operations. The authors provide expert analysis of the historical situation and examine events up to the present day, including Mugabe’s operations against rival tribes and white farmers.

For a thorough work on its subject, this book cannot be bettered. It is essential reading for those wishing to learn more about a counter-insurgency campaign. The ingenuity of the Rhodesian military fighting against overwhelming odds and restricted by sanctions is impressive, but the outcome culminating in the Lancaster House Agreement was inevitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Diamonds, Gold, and War: The British, the Boers, and the Making of South Africa*



  






Southern Africa was once regarded as a worthless jumble of British colonies, Boer republics, and African chiefdoms, a troublesome region of little interest to the outside world. But then prospectors chanced upon the world's richest deposits of diamonds and gold, setting off a titanic struggle between the British and the Boers for control of the land. The result was the costliest, bloodiest, and most humiliating war that Britain had waged in nearly a century, and the devastation of the Boer republics. _The New Yorker_ calls this magisterial account of those years “[an] astute history.… Meredith expertly shows how the exigencies of the diamond (and then gold) rush laid the foundation for apartheid.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nicaragua, 1961–1990: Volume 1: The Downfall of the Somosa Dictatorship (Latin America at War Book 10) *



  






*A history of the Sandinista takeover of this Central American nation and the uneasy decades leading up to it, with maps, photos, and illustrations.*

In the wake of the US invasion of Nicaragua in 1912, the country came under the rule of the Somoza family, which imposed a brutal, corrupt military dictatorship. A low-scale insurgency of students, supported by peasants and other anti-Somoza elements of the society, had developed already in the 1960s. By the 1970s, the country was embroiled in revolt. Supported by Cuba, a coalition of students, farmers, businessmen, clergy, and a small group of Marxists launched a major war in 1978, which resulted in the downfall of the Somozas a year later.

The Sandinista government established in Managua in 1979 found the country ruined by the long war and natural disasters, and nearly half the population homeless or living in exile. Attempting to restructure and recover the underdeveloped economy, Sandinistas introduced a wide range of reforms and a cultural revolution.

Drawing on extensive studies of involved armed groups, and their insurgencies in the 1960s and 1970s, _Nicaragua, 1961-1990, Volume 1_ provides in-depth coverage of military history during the first phase of one of major armed conflicts of Latin America in modern times. Moving meticulously through the details of involved forces, their ideologies, organization, and equipment, this book is an accurate, blow-by-blow account of the Nicaraguan War, illustrated with more than 120 photos, maps, and color artworks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Tap Code: The Epic Survival Tale of a Vietnam POW and the Secret Code That Changed Everything*



  






*Never-before-told details of underground operations during the Vietnam War told through one airman's inspiring story of true love, honor, and courage. *
Air Force pilot Captain Carlyle "Smitty" Harris was shot down over Vietnam on April 4, 1965, and taken to the infamous Hoa Lo prison--nicknamed the "Hanoi Hilton." For the next eight years, Smitty and hundreds of other American POWs--including John McCain and George "Bud" Day--suffered torture, solitary confinement, and abuse.
It was there Smitty covertly taught the Tap Code--an old, long-unused World War II method of communication--to many POWs. In turn, they taught others, and it quickly became a way for POWs to communicate without their captors' knowledge. It was a lifeline during their internment--a way to boost morale, stay unified, and communicate the chain of command--as well as an asset in helping them prevail over a brutal enemy.
Back home, meanwhile, Harris's wife, Louise, raised their three children alone, unsure of her husband's fate. One of the first POW wives of the Vietnam War, she became a role model for many wives, advocating for herself and her children in her husband's absence. 
Told through both Smitty's and Louise's voices, _Tap Code _shares a riveting true story of ingenuity under pressure, strength and dignity in the face of the enemy, the love of family, and the hope, faith, and resolve necessary to endure even the darkest circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying the Buccaneer: Britain's Cold War Warrior *



  






Originally conceived as a carrier-born maritime attack aircraft, the Blackburn design included many original features such as Boundary Layer Control, a system which blew hot air over the flying surfaces to increase lift when landing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Subject A36*



  






_*If genetic engineering could guarantee you and your family perfect health and unparalleled beauty, would you pay top dollar for it? Would you kill for it?*_
Residents of the Colony would. And do.
Only the Insurgents can stop them.
Seventeen-year-old Asher Solomon is a premier operative with the Insurgents. He and his team have rescued countless hostages, saving them from painful deaths in Colony labs as desirable genetic traits are stripped from their bodies.
He’s also suffered more losses than anyone should have to.
Then Asher gets intel that might give his people the upper hand. The Colony is searching for Subject A36. If the Insurgents determine the subject’s identity first, they might be able to turn the tide of the war.
Asher and his team embark on their riskiest mission ever, and the stakes have never been higher. But even if he survives the physical dangers, the devastating secrets he uncovers might destroy him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret of Giza (The Kwan Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*What if humanity didn't start on Earth..?*
*An incredible discovery deep inside the Great Pyramid, a mysterious signal sent from the Bermuda Triangle, and a ruthless experiment taking place in Area 51: How are they all connected?*

When Malia Kwan exhibits unusual abilities, government agents show up at her home to apprehend her and her twin brother, Jaden—and all hell breaks loose. After their parents are killed, Jaden and Malia flee into the night, becoming fugitives. Before long, they discover their true identities are tied to the lost city of Atlantis—and to the origins of humanity itself. And now a threat emerges that could wipe out the entire human race—unless Jaden and Malia can stop it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Thea Barlow Box Set (Three Complete Cozy Mystery Novels) *



  






*Chicago Journalist Investigates Wyoming’s Old Rural Legends and Stumbles Into Modern-Day Murder and Mayhem in This Box Set Filled with Humor, History, and One Mean-Spirited Chicken.

ALL THE OLD LIONS:* On her first assignment—unravel the mystery of Halfway Halt, a defunct brothel in Hijax, Wyoming—Thea must ply townsfolk who don’t want their secrets revealed, and finger a murderer…if she wants to survive.

*FROGSKIN AND MUTTONFAT:* In Wyoming with old flame Max Holman to interview the 82-year-old Kid Corcoran, last of the old-time bandits, Thea is caught up in a maelstrom of greed, murder, and revenge when a local reporter is found knifed to death in Thea’s room.

*DEAD IN HOG HEAVEN:* In Hog Heaven to investigate the ruins of an old rural bordello, Thea stumbles upon a woman's body and is fingered for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Benson Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 1)*



  






*A Golden Age mystery featuring one of America’s most popular detectives of page and screen, “the perfect sleuth for the Jazz Age” (CrimeReads).*

New York in the 1920s is the world’s most glamorous city, gleaming skyscrapers reaching for the heavens, and the hot notes of the jazz bands rising even higher. Drinking it like the finest French champagne is Philo Vance, an expert in art with the deepest pockets, the brainiest brains, and the most gloriously ludicrous pretentions in the history of crime fiction. When a scheming young stockbroker is murdered—in a delicious locked-room scenario based on a real case of the day—Vance steps in to solve the puzzle not merely because he is bored and seeking new entertainment, but because honor compels him to point out the myriad ways in which the police are getting it wrong. The cops of course are profoundly grateful, like all members of the lower orders when their mistakes are pointed out. Peter Wimsey would be appalled, but the reader will be delighted. Philo Vance (here in his first outing) is the sleuth you love to hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thunder Horse (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 5) *



  






*“A terrific writer . . . Thunder Horse makes this reviewer want to race to the bookstore for the rest of the Gabriel Du Pré series” (Rocky Mountain News).*

Usually it takes more than one beer to make the Toussaint Saloon shake. When the earthquake hits, part-time deputy Gabriel Du Pré and his friends are lamenting the fishing resort a Japanese firm has planned for their small town. The floor trembles, the lights go out, and glass rains from the walls. When they emerge from the bar, they see a new landscape. Roads are mangled, mountains have shifted, and the spring where the Japanese businessmen had planned to build their resort is no more. In its place is an uprooted Indian burial ground—and a massive headache for Du Pré.

As local Native American tribes fight over the ancient remains, a fossilized Tyrannosaurus Rex tooth is found in the hands of a murdered anthropologist. Du Pré had just wanted a beer. Instead he found a murder sixty-five million years in the making.

_Thunder Horse _is the 5th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Persuasion (Eve Duncan Book 26) *



  






*When she becomes a madman's target, Eve Duncan's daughter Jane must team up with longtime love interest Seth Caleb in this suspense novel from the #1 bestselling author of Smokescreen.*

Forensic sculptor Eve Duncan and ex-Navy Seal Joe Quinn are about to give Seth Caleb their trust for the most important duty of his life: keeping their daughter, Jane, safe at any cost. Her talent as an artist has caught the attention of a brilliant psychopath with a violent past.
Seth, Jane's strongest ally and fiercest protector, is determined to keep her out of danger, but that becomes nearly impossible when Jane is forced to take matters into her own hands and confronts the madman who wants her for himself . . . and wants Seth Caleb dead.
As Jane and Seth chase down their bloodthirsty adversary, they finally commit to a life together -- in the culmination of the epic love story that fans have been eagerly anticipating. As the two come face to face with danger, one thing is made clear: it will take both of them working together to confront and defeat this evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret Trilogy: A time-spanning spy thriller box set *



  






*The Secret Trilogy brings together all three of John Gardner’s espionage thrillers into one must-have collection for the very first time.*

Beginning in the years preceding the First World War and ending in the Cold War, we follow the changing fortunes of the Railtons, the family that dominates British Intelligence across the 20th century.

With espionage, spycraft and plenty of twists across the ages, this thrilling and superbly crafted series is spy thriller writing at its best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Voyages of the Seventh Carrier: Books 4 - 7 (The Voyages Book 2)*

Set 1 Containing first three books in this series is currently *free here*.



  






*On the eve of its attack on Pearl Harbor, the formidable Japanese supercarrier Yonaga was unexpectedly trapped by a glacial shift and frozen in an Arctic iceberg for over four decades.*

Now, forty-two years later, the world’s most lethal warship is free to set sail once again – thanks to a Chinese orbiting particle-beam laser that has disabled all high-tech weaponry and freed the forgotten supercarrier from its glacial prison.

This fascinating 'what-if' alternative history series continues with books 4 - 7, where the formidable crew of Japanese seaman and samurai battle fierce Libyan forces in climactic, thrilling action - perfect for naval adventure fans and history buffs alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Voyages of the Seventh Carrier: Books 8 - 11 (The Voyages Book 3)*



  






*The world’s mightiest warship, the Yonaga, trapped and frozen for decades, is recovered from her icy Arctic grave and catapulted into the war-torn 21st century.*

In a world where an orbiting Red Chinese particle beam weapon has rendered modern, high-tech weaponry useless, the old WWII super-carrier Yonaga is mankind’s only hope against the forces of rampant terrorism that has taken control of the sea and the air.

In the final four novels of this 'what if' alternative history series, thrilling action intertwines with historically accurate portrayals that will satisfy naval adventure fans and history buffs alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last World War*



  






When Iran finally develops nuclear weapons it triggers the Last World War, and it will forever change the surface of the Earth.

A President impeached. A Vice-President murdered. A relatively unknown Speaker of the House…A mere Congressman elevated to the most powerful office in the Nation, if not the world.

With all of the political chaos in the United States, one of the world’s power hungry regimes decides to play a card it has held close to their chest. Iran unloads five nuclear weapons on targets in the United States and Israel.

With the world on the brink of disaster, with economic, political, and infrastructure problems at home, a young President must rebuild the Nation while navigating a confirmation of a Vice President and getting Congress to approve of new military actions.

What happens when one person stands up to the challenge, to overcome the evil that men do to each other? He stands up against those who will destroy the rest of humanity for whatever mindless reasons they claim justifies such chaos and inhumanity on a global scale. It is a story of survival after an unimaginable disaster and the first of thrilling series that is destined to change the way we think about fighting the wars of the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last World War: Volume 2 Attempted Liquidation*



  






Iran surrendered…Or did they? Were they really just re-organizing and forming new alliances?

The War isn’t over yet. They have allied the entire Middle East under a single flag, Israel is their first target, then Europe, the UK and the United States homeland become targets, not just for attacks but for invasion.

This wouldn’t be possible without a new alliance with China, the ability to turn the Smart Weapons of the World’s remaining Superpowers back into stupid weapons, a thermonuclear attack followed by a biological weapon larger than any the world has ever seen.

Can President Press and his new Vice President and former Special Operator Frank Banner lead the world through this chaos and back into a peaceful state with the help of Doctor Gross and his secret weapons develop programs or will the world descend into a nightmare from which it may never recover.

In this second book of the Last World War Series large parts of the world will be destroyed but will enough of it survive to be recognizable on the other side of this conflict, or will we be forever changed under the flag of a Unified Islamic State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Capture (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 5)*



  






Following the events in Saving Paris, U. S. Army Ranger Sgt. Tom Dunn and his squad are still assigned to General George S. Patton’s Third Army as it continues to roar across France in pursuit of the German Army. In the fifth book in the series, Dunn crosses the Meuse River, and fights his way toward the Moselle River, only thirty miles from the German border, and the last natural barrier in France.

Meanwhile, in the middle of the night, Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his squad of British Commandos parachute into Belgium in advance of General Bernard Montgomery’s Army to disrupt and intercept German General Karl von Runstedt’s radio messages.

Desperate to stop the American advance, the German Army puts up fierce resistance at the Moselle River, endangering the crossing and Patton’s advance. Suddenly, Dunn is thrust into a new role. Outnumbered by the Germans, can Dunn adapt to the changing battlefield events and overcome the odds to win the day?

Blending historical events with fiction, Munsterman’s gripping WWII action thriller, Capture, takes us deep inside life and death for soldiers on both sides of the front lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tanking to the Top: The Philadelphia 76ers and the Most Audacious Process in the History of Professional Sports *



  






*Enter the City of Brotherly Love and see how the NBA's Philadelphia 76ers trusted The Process–using a bold plan to get to first by becoming the worst. *

When a group of private equity bigwigs purchased the Philadelphia 76ers in 2011, the team was both bad and boring. Attendance was down. So were ratings. The Sixers had an aging coach, an antiquated front office, and a group of players that could best be described as mediocre. 

Enter Sam Hinkie—a man with a plan straight out of the PE playbook, one that violated professional sports' Golden Rule: You play to win the game. In Hinkie's view, the best way to reach first was to embrace becoming the worst—to sacrifice wins in the present in order to capture championships in the future. And to those dubious, Hinkie had a response: Trust The Process, and the results will follow. 

The plan, dubbed "The Process," seems to have worked. More than six years after handing Hinkie the keys, the Sixers have transformed into one of the most exciting teams in the NBA. They've emerged as a championship contender with a roster full of stars, none bigger than Joel Embiid, a captivating seven-footer known for both brutalizing opponents on the court and taunting them off of it. 

Beneath the surface, though, lies a different story, one of infighting, dueling egos, and competing agendas. Hinkie, pushed out less than three years into his reign by a demoralized owner, a jealous CEO, and an embarrassed NBA, was the first casualty of The Process. He'd be far from the last. 

Drawing from interviews with nearly 175 people, _Tanking to the Top _brings to life the palace intrigue incited by Hinkie's proposal, taking readers into the boardroom where the Sixers laid out their plans, and onto the courts where those plans met reality. Full of uplifting, rags-to-riches stories, backroom dealings, mysterious injuries, and burner Twitter accounts,_ Tanking to the Top_ is the definitive, inside story of the Sixers' Process and a fun and lively behind-the-scenes look at one of America's most transgressive teams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fab Five: Basketball Trash Talk the American Dream*



  






Recounts the remarkable story of University of Michigan basketball players Chris Webber, Jalen Rose, Juan Howard, Jimmy King, and Ray Jackson, and chronicles their success in the NCAA tournaments of 1992 and 1993.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Guts and Genius: The Story of Three Unlikely Coaches Who Came to Dominate the NFL in the '80s*



  






*How three football legends -- Bill Walsh, Joe Gibbs, and Bill Parcells -- won eight Super Bowls during the 1980s and changed football forever.*

Bill Walsh, Joe Gibbs and Bill Parcells dominated what may go down as the greatest decade in pro football history, leading their teams to a combined eight championships and developing some of the most gifted players of all time in the process. Walsh, Gibbs and Parcells developed such NFL stars as Joe Montana, Lawrence Taylor, Jerry Rice, Art Monk and Darrell Green. They resurrected the careers of players like John Riggins, Joe Theismann, Doug Williams, Everson Walls and Hacksaw Reynolds. They did so with a combination of guts and genius, built championship teams in their own likeness, and revolutionized pro football like few others. Their influence is still evident in today's game, with coaches who either worked directly for them or are part of their coaching trees now winning Super Bowls and using strategy the three men devised and perfected. In interviews with more than 150 players, coaches, family members and friends, GUTS AND GENIUS digs into the careers of three men who overcame their own insecurities and doubts to build Hall of Fame legacies that transformed their generation and continue to impact today's NFL.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Game Six: Cincinnati, Boston, and the 1975 World Series: The Triumph of America's Pastime*



  






Boston, Tuesday, October 21, 1975. The Red Sox and the Cincinnati Reds have endured an excruciating three-day rain delay. Tonight, at last, they will play Game Six of the World Series. Leading three games to two, Cincinnati hopes to win it all; Boston is desperate to stay alive. But for all the anticipation, nobody could have predicted what a classic it would turn out to be: an extra-innings thriller, created by one of the Big Red Machine's patented comebacks and the Red Sox's improbable late-inning rally; clutch hitting, heart-stopping defensive plays, and more twists and turns than a Grand Prix circuit, climaxed by one of the most famous home runs in baseball history that ended it in the twelfth.

Here are all the inside stories of some of that era's biggest names in sports: Johnny Bench, Luis Tiant, Sparky Anderson, Pete Rose, Carl Yastrzemski--eight Hall of Famers in all--as well as sportscasters and network execs, cameramen, umpires, groundskeepers, politicians, and fans who gathered in Fenway that extraordinary night.

_Game Six_ is an unprecedented behind-the-scenes look at what is considered by many to be the greatest baseball game ever played--remarkable also because it was about so much more than just balls and strikes. This World Series marked the end of an era; baseball's reserve clause was about to be struck down, giving way to the birth of free agency, a watershed moment that changed American sports forever. In bestselling author Mark Frost's talented hands, the historical significance of Game Six becomes every bit as engrossing as its compelling human drama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War As They Knew It: Woody Hayes, Bo Schembechler, and America in a Time of Unrest*



  






*Award-winning sports columnist Michael Rosenberg chronicles the extraordinary days of campus unrest and civil turmoil during the Vietnam War years as seen through the prism of two legendary (and highly conservative) college football coaches, Ohio State's Woody Hayes and Michigan's Bo Schembechler.*

The Vietnam War . . .

Nixon . . .

Kent State . . .

The late 1960s and early 1970s were a time of total turmoil in America-the country was being torn apart by a war most people didn't support, young men were being taken away by the draft, and racial tensions were high. Nowhere was this turmoil more evident than on college campuses, the epicenters of the protest movement.

The uncertain times presented a challenge to two of the greatest football coaches of all time. Woody Hayes, the legendary archconservative coach of Ohio State, feared for the future of America. His protégé and rival, Bo Schembechler of the University of Michigan, didn't want to be bothered by these "distractions." Hayes worshipped General George S. Patton and was friends with President Richard Nixon. Schembechler befriended President Gerald Ford, a former captain and team MVP for the Wolverines.

In this enthralling book, Michael Rosenberg dramatically weaves the campus unrest and political upheaval into the story of Hayes and Schembechler. Their rivalry began with Schembechler arriving in protest-heavy Ann Arbor, Michigan, at the height of the Vietnam War. It ended with Hayes wondering what had happened to his country. _War As They Knew It_ is a sobering and fascinating look at two iconic coaches and a different generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Field Guide to Dumb Birds of North America*



  






*National bestselling book:* Featured on Midwest, Mountain Plains, New Atlantic, Northern, Pacific Northwest and Southern Regional Indie Bestseller Lists

*Perfect book for the birder and anti-birder alike

A humorous look at 50 common North American dumb birds:* For those who have a disdain for birds or bird lovers with a sense of humor, this snarky, illustrated handbook is equal parts profane, funny, and—let's face it—true.

Featuring common North American birds, such as the *White-Breasted Butt Nugget* and the *Goddamned Canada Goose* (or White-Breasted Nuthatch and Canada Goose for the layperson), Matt Kracht identifies all the idiots in your backyard and details exactly why they suck with humorous, yet angry, ink drawings. With _The Field Guide to Dumb Birds of North America_, you won't need to wonder what all that racket is anymore!
• Each entry is accompanied by facts about a bird's (annoying) call, its (dumb) migratory pattern, its (downright tacky) markings, and more.
• The essential guide to all things wings with migratory maps, tips for birding, musings on the avian population, and the ethics of birdwatching.
• Matt Kracht is an amateur birder, writer, and illustrator who enjoys creating books that celebrate the humor inherent in life's absurdities. Based in Seattle, he enjoys gazing out the window at the beautiful waters of Puget Sound and making fun of birds.

*"There are loads of books out there for bird lovers, but until now, nothing for those that love to hate birds. The Field Guide to Dumb Birds of North America fills the void, packed with snarky illustrations that chastise the flying animals in a funny, profane way. " – Uncrate

A humorous animal book with 50 common North American birds for people who love birds and also those who love to hate birds*
• A perfect coffee table or bar top conversation-starting book
• Makes a great Mother's Day, Father's Day, birthday, or retirement gift


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pale Blue Dot: A Vision of the Human Future in Space*



  






*“Fascinating . . . memorable . . . revealing . . . perhaps the best of Carl Sagan’s books.”—The Washington Post Book World (front page review)*

In _Cosmos_, the late astronomer Carl Sagan cast his gaze over the magnificent mystery of the Universe and made it accessible to millions of people around the world. Now in this stunning sequel, Carl Sagan completes his revolutionary journey through space and time.

Future generations will look back on our epoch as the time when the human race finally broke into a radically new frontier—space. In _Pale Blue Dot,_ Sagan traces the spellbinding history of our launch into the cosmos and assesses the future that looms before us as we move out into our own solar system and on to distant galaxies beyond. The exploration and eventual settlement of other worlds is neither a fantasy nor luxury, insists Sagan, but rather a necessary condition for the survival of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Second Nature: A Gardener's Education *



  






*“One of the distinguished gardening books of our time,” from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Omnivore’s Dilemma (USA Today).*

_Chosen by the American Horticultural Society as one of the 75 greatest books ever written about gardening_

After Michael Pollan bought an old Connecticut dairy farm, he planted a garden and attempted to follow Thoreau’s example: do not impose your will upon the wilderness, the woodchucks, or the weeds. That ethic did not, of course, work. But neither did pesticides or firebombing the woodchuck burrow. So Michael Pollan began to think about the troubled borders between nature and contemporary life.

The result is a funny, profound, and beautifully written book in the finest tradition of American nature writing. It inspires thoughts on the war of the roses; sex and class conflict in the garden; virtuous composting; the American lawn; seed catalogs, and the politics of planting a tree. A blend of meditation, autobiography, and social history, _Second Nature_, from the renowned author of _The Botany of Desire_, _In Defense of Food_, and other bestsellers, is “as delicious a meditation on one man’s relationship with the Earth as any you are likely to come upon” (_The New York Times Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Once a Grand Duchess: Xenia, Sister of Nicolas II*



  






This biography of Xenia, sister of Nicholas II gives a new angle on the Romanov story and provides new information on relationships within the family after the Revolution. Important new letters and photographs are also included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire that Saved America*



  






Timothy Egan turns his historian's eye to the largest-ever forest fire in America and offers an epic, cautionary tale for our time.

On the afternoon of August 20, 1910, a battering ram of wind moved through the drought-stricken national forests of Washington, Idaho, and Montana, whipping the hundreds of small blazes burning across the forest floor into a roaring inferno that jumped from treetop to ridge as it raged, destroying towns and timber in the blink of an eye. Forest rangers had assembled nearly ten thousand men to fight the fires, but no living person had seen anything like those flames, and neither the rangers nor anyone else knew how to subdue them. Egan recreates the struggles of the overmatched rangers against the implacable fire with unstoppable dramatic force, and the larger story of outsized president Teddy Roosevelt and his chief forester, Gifford Pinchot, that follows is equally resonant. Pioneering the notion of conservation, Roosevelt and Pinchot did nothing less than create the idea of public land as our national treasure, owned by every citizen. Even as TR's national forests were smoldering they were saved: The heroism shown by his rangers turned public opinion permanently in favor of the forests, though it changed the mission of the forest service in ways we can still witness today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Granite Mountain: The First-Hand Account of a Tragic Wildfire, Its Lone Survivor, and the Firefighters Who Made the Ultimate Sacrifice *



  






*The true story behind the events that inspired the major motion picture Only the Brave.*

A "unique and bracing" (_Booklist_) first-person account by the sole survivor of Arizona's disastrous 2013 Yarnell Hill Fire, which took the lives of 19 "hotshots" -- firefighters trained specifically to battle wildfires.

Brendan McDonough was on the verge of becoming a hopeless, inveterate heroin addict when he, for the sake of his young daughter, decided to turn his life around. He enlisted in the Granite Mountain Hotshots, a team of elite firefighters based in Prescott, Arizona. Their leader, Eric Marsh, was in a desperate crunch after four hotshots left the unit, and perhaps seeing a glimmer of promise in the skinny would-be recruit, he took a chance on the unlikely McDonough, and the chance paid off. Despite the crew's skepticism, and thanks in large part to Marsh's firm but loving encouragement, McDonough unlocked a latent drive and dedication, going on to successfully battle a number of blazes and eventually win the confidence of the men he came to call his brothers.

Then, on June 30, 2013, while McDonough -- "Donut" as he'd been dubbed by his team--served as lookout, they confronted a freak, 3,000-degree inferno in nearby Yarnell, Arizona. The relentless firestorm ultimately trapped his hotshot brothers, tragically killing all 19 of them within minutes. Nationwide, it was the greatest loss of firefighter lives since the 9/11 attacks.

_Granite Mountain_ is a gripping memoir that traces McDonough's story of finding his way out of the dead end of drugs, finding his purpose among the Granite Mountain Hotshots, and the minute-by-minute account of the fateful day he lost the very men who had saved him. A harrowing and redemptive tale of resilience in the face of tragedy, _Granite Mountain_ is also a powerful reminder of the heroism of the people who put themselves in harm's way to protect us every day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Voodoo Warriors: The Story of the McDonnell Voodoo Fast-Jets *



  






*The story of the supersonic fighter with “interesting insight into the period of the 1950s and early 1960s, the Cold War and of course the war in Vietnam” (Military Modelling).*

During the mid–1950s the United States Air Force was given its most powerful single-seat, two-engine fighter to date. The Voodoo would be deployed before the end of that decade in the tactical nuclear bomber and tactical reconnaissance roles worldwide, and in homeland defense with the two-seat, all-weather variant. In December 1957 it took the World Air Speed Record to Mach 1.6—over one and a half times faster than the sound barrier.

This book looks at the evolution of the original design and its introduction into service. Chapters cover operations in Korea, Vietnam, the Cuban Crisis and in Europe during the Cold War years. Many first-hand accounts from pilots are included and the author’s own experiences with the aircraft are given with fascinating insight.

The Voodoo was an elegant, mean-looking fighting machine that epitomized fast flying in the fifties and sixties. It continues to be a revered airplane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War on Truth: Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About the Invasion of Iraq but Your Government Wouldn't Tell You*



  






*A revealing account of the hidden motives, false intelligence, and lies that started the Iraq War by “the gold standard of investigative journalists” (Truthout.org).*

In _The War on Truth_, award-winning investigative journalist Neil Mackay analyses all aspects leading up to the war in Iraq, as well as its execution and aftermath. He contends that the public was systematically fed untruths in a manner that threatens democracy.

Having covered Western intelligence agencies for the _Sunday Herald_, Mackay asks how the best-funded intelligence networks in history missed the attacks on 9/11. With revealing detail on how intelligence is gathered and interpreted, he also investigates the botched conclusions about weapons of mass destruction in Iraq.

We also gain an insight into the neoconservative think tank that played a key role in shaping foreign policy for George W. Bush, and stated before 9/11 that the US needed a “new Pearl Harbor” to condition people into supporting war against Saddam Hussein.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bohr Maker (The Nanotech Succession Book 1)*



  






*“...phenomenal....This one is a winner—grab it when you see it...” —Analog Science Fiction & Fact*

_An award-winning novel of nanotechnology, adventure, and high-tech revolution._
Nikko is the first “post human” genetically engineered to survive in the airless void of space. But the research permit that allows his existence is about to expire. His body has begun an insidious, pre-programmed failure that will end in his death—unless he can cancel his own expiration date. His hopes ride on an illegal and extremely powerful nanotech device known as the Bohr Maker—but his attempt to steal it soon goes awry. The device escapes to infect a young woman named Phousita who lives on Earth, in an impoverished slum, where nanotechnology runs amok, regulated only by the black market. Nikko and Phousita are from different worlds, but their convergence sets off a domino effect of unforeseeable events that threaten to change the definition of “human” for all time.

A brilliantly original, fast-paced biotech thriller, _The Bohr Maker_ won the Locus Award for Best First Novel.

The Nanotech Succession is a collection of stand-alone novels exploring the rise of nanotechnology and the strange and fascinating future that follows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red: First Light (The Red Trilogy Book 1)*



  






A _Publishers Weekly_ Best Book of 2015

Reality TV and advanced technology make for high drama in this political thriller that combines the military action of _Zero Dark Thirty_ with the classic science fiction of _The Forever War_.

Lieutenant James Shelley, who has an uncanny knack for premeditating danger, leads a squad of advanced US Army military tasked with enforcing the peace around a conflict in sub-Saharan Africa. The squad members are linked wirelessly 24/7 to themselves and a central intelligence that guides them via drone relay--and unbeknownst to Shelley and his team, they are being recorded for a reality TV show.

When an airstrike almost destroys their outpost, a plot begins to unravel that's worthy of Crichton and Clancy's best. The conflict soon involves rogue defense contractors, corrupt US politicians, and homegrown terrorists who possess nuclear bombs. Soon Shelley must accept that the helpful warnings in his head could be AI. But what is the cost of serving its agenda?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Alpha Protocol: Alpha Protocol Book 1*



  






Naval Officer Jack Samson thought a posting to the frontier of human inhabited space was the death blow to his career. He couldn't have been more wrong. A routine inspection of a small merchant vessel leads to devastating loss and the discovery of strange, fascinating objects.

As astonishing discoveries unfold, a mysterious and hostile ship proves that Samson has a competitor in unlocking the secrets of an ancient alien civilization, and that humanity might not be alone in the galaxy after all.

The Alpha Protocol is a fast-paced science fiction novel in the classic space opera and military sci-fi traditions, by Amazon Best Selling Author Duncan M. Hamilton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tomorrow!*



  






*A chilling what if? tale of nuclear apocalypse in the American heartland*

Philip Wylie’s gripping parable _Tomorrow! _describes a time in America when doomsday threatens to dawn at any moment. A nation’s worst nightmare is made palpably real, seen through the eyes of a diverse group of ordinary citizens in two adjacent Great Plains metropolises. Wylie brings this holocaust to life with blood-chilling detail in his extraordinary science fiction classic whose power to shock and terrify is as strong as ever more than fifty years after its original release.

An unthinkable tomorrow is on the horizon. For the citizens of the neighboring Midwest cities of Green Prairie and River City, today marks the end of everything. Some are prepared to face the unthinkable; some refuse to believe it could ever happen. As the winter holidays approach, two young lovers share their dreams for the future, a corrupt bank officer fears the exposure of his crimes, and a wealthy matron, concerned only with status and prestige, wonders how she can ensure a marriage between her daughter and the scion of one of the city’s most important families. But on Christmas Day, when a terrible fire lights up the sky, all these petty human concerns become meaningless. And the destruction and horror wrought on that awful morning will only be the beginning of the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Warrior King (Odyssey One Book 5)*



  






Battle-weary after a desperate fight to save Earth from the Drasin alien onslaught, Confederation Captain Eric Weston is tasked with a perilous new mission. He and the crew of the _Odysseus_ must hunt down those who unleashed the hellish attack on his homeworld and that of Earth’s Priminae allies.
But the situation turns dire when they catch sight of a ship belonging to the mysterious beings who orchestrate the fearsome Drasin’s depredations. This powerful Empire, it seems, has two primary aims: to conquer new worlds and settle old scores. Weston’s ultimate objective: keep humanity from becoming collateral damage as the Drasin war expands to engulf the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Above the Clouds: How I Carved My Own Path to the Top of the World*



  






*"Kilian Jornet is the most dominating endurance athlete of his generation."—NEW YORK TIMES
"Inspiring and humbling"— ALEX HONNOLD
The most accomplished mountain runner of all time contemplates his record-breaking climbs of Mount Everest in this profound memoir—an intellectual and spiritual journey that moves from the earth’s highest peak to the soul’s deepest reaches.
*
Kilian Jornet has broken nearly every mountaineering record in the world and twice been named _National Geographic_ Adventurer of the Year. In 2018 he summitted Mount Everest twice in one week—without the help of bottled oxygen or ropes.
As he recounts a life spent studying and ascending the greatest peaks on earth, Jornet ruminates on what he has found in nature—simplicity, freedom, and spiritual joy—and offers a poetic yet clearheaded assessment of his relationship to the mountain . . . at times his opponent, at others, his greatest inspiration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red Horse (A Billy Boyle WWII Mystery Book 15)*



  






*England, 1944: Recovering from physical and psychological wounds sustained in the liberation of Paris, US Army detective Billy Boyle and Lieutenant Kazimierz are sent to a convalescent hospital in the English countryside—only to discover that St. Albans may have its own war secrets, including a killer.

"As historical detective series go, this one is extremely well tended by an author who clearly dotes on his hero. As do we."—The New York Times*

Just days after the Liberation of Paris, US Army Detective Billy Boyle and Lieutenant Kazimierz are brought to Saint Albans Convalescent Hospital in the English countryside. Kaz has been diagnosed with a heart condition, and Billy is dealing with emotional exhaustion and his recent methamphetamine abuse. Meanwhile, Billy’s love, Diana Seaton, has been taken to Ravensbrück, the Nazi concentration camp for women, and Kaz’s sister, Angelika, who he recently learned was alive and working with the Polish Underground, has also been captured and transported to the same camp.

This news is brought by British Major Cosgrove, who asks Billy for help, unofficially, in solving what he thinks was the murder of a British agent recuperating at Saint Albans. The convalescent hospital is really a secret installation for those in the world of clandestine warfare to recover from wounds, physical and emotional. Some are allowed to leave; others are deemed security risks and are detained there. When a second body is found, it is evident that a killer is at work in this high-security enclave. Now Billy must carry out his covert investigation while maintaining his tenuous recovery, shielding his actions from suspicious hospital authorities, and dodging the unknown murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shell Game: A V.I. Warshawski Novel (V.I. Warshawski Novels)*



  






Winner of the Sue Grafton Memorial Award!
A _Boston Globe_ Best Book of 2018!
*Acclaimed detective V. I. Warshawski tackles a pair of perplexing cases involving those closest to her in this compelling and timely adventure that centers on some of the most divisive and pressing issues of our time*
When V. I Warshawski gets word that her closest friend and mentor Lotty Herschel’s nephew has become a suspect in a murder, the legendary detective will do everything she can to save him. The cops found Felix Herschel’s name and phone number on the unknown victim’s remains, but Felix insists he doesn’t know why.
As Vic digs deeper, she discovers that the dead man was obsessed with Middle Eastern archaeology—the first clue in a bewildering case that leads to a stolen artifact and a shadowy network of international criminals. But the trouble multiplies when Vic’s long-lost niece, Reno, goes missing. A beautiful young woman with a heartbreaking past and a promising future, Reno is harboring a secret that may cost her her life. V.I. can hear the clock ticking on her niece's safety and is frantic in her efforts to find her.
Vic won’t leave any stone unturned until these very personal cases are cleared—a complex investigation that will entangle the Russian mob, ISIS backers, rogue ICE agents, a nefarious corporation preying on the poor, and a shady network of stock scams and stolen antiquities stretching from Chicago to the East Indies and the Middle East.
In _Shell Game_, no one can be trusted and nothing is what it seems, except for the indomitable detective and her thirst for justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Archie Meets Nero Wolfe: A Prequel to Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe Mysteries (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 08 )*


  






*An “excellent” novel that goes back to 1920s New York to reveal how the famed detective first met his incomparable sidekick (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

In 1930, young Archie Goodwin comes to New York City hoping for a bit of excitement. In his third week working as a night watchman, he stops two burglars in their tracks—with a pair of hot lead slugs.

Dismissed from his job for being “trigger-happy,” he parlays his newfound notoriety into a job as a detective’s assistant, helping honest sleuth Del Bascom solve cases like the Morningside Piano Heist, the Rive Gauche Art Gallery Swindle, and the Sumner-Hayes Burglary. But it’s the kidnapping of Tommie Williamson, the son of a New York hotel magnate, that introduces Goodwin to the man who will change his life.

Goodwin knows there’s only one detective who can help find Tommie: Nero Wolfe, the stout genius of West Thirty-Fifth Street. Together, they’ll form one of the most unlikely crime fighting duos in history—but first Goodwin must locate Tommie and prove that he deserves a place by Wolfe’s side.

In this witty story about the origin of a legendary partnership, Robert Goldsborough gloriously evokes the spirit of Nero Wolfe’s creator, bestselling author Rex Stout, and breathes new life into his beloved characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Archie in the Crosshairs (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 10)*



  






*Mystery fans will devour this entry into the classic, wisecracking Nero Wolfe series, in which Wolfe must track down a dangerous gunman—or risk losing his right-hand man*

Archie Goodwin is chipper as he strolls home from his weekly poker game, money in his pocket and a smile on his lips. He has just reached Nero Wolfe’s stately brownstone on West Thirty-Fifth Street when a sedan whips around the corner and two gunshots ring out, nearly hitting Goodwin. It is a warning, and the message is clear: The next bullet will not miss.

Rotund investigator Nero Wolfe has made more than his fair share of enemies over the years, and it seems one of them has decided to strike, targeting Wolfe’s indefatigable assistant. Some might run for cover, but Archie Goodwin is not the type. With the help of Wolfe’s brainpower, Goodwin will find the man who wants him dead—unless the killer gets to Goodwin first.

Nero Award–winning author Robert Goldsborough continues the brilliant work of Rex Stout in this classic mystery series. According to _Publishers Weekly_, “Goldsborough cleverly captures the tone and language of the originals. Rex Stout fans can only hope he has no plans to wind up the series soon.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Explosive Eighteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel*



  






*Bounty hunter Stephanie Plum’s life is set to blow sky high when international murder hits dangerously close to home, in this dynamite novel by Janet Evanovich.

B*efore Stephanie can even step foot off Flight 127 Hawaii to Newark, she’s knee deep in trouble. Her dream vacation turned into a nightmare, and she’s flying back to New Jersey solo. Worse still, her seatmate never returned to the plane after the L.A. layover. Now he’s dead, in a garbage can, waiting for curbside pickup. His killer could be anyone. And a ragtag collection of thugs and psychos, not to mention the FBI, are all looking for a photograph the dead man was supposed to be carrying.
* 
O*nly one other person has seen the missing photo—Stephanie Plum. Now she’s the target, and she doesn’t intend to end up in a garbage can. With the help of an FBI sketch artist Stephanie re-creates the person in the photo. Unfortunately the first sketch turns out to look like Tom Cruise, and the second sketch like Ashton Kutcher. Until Stephanie can improve her descriptive skills, she’ll need to watch her back.
* 
O*ver at the bail bonds agency things are going from bad to worse. The bonds bus serving as Vinnie’s temporary HQ goes up in smoke. Stephanie’s wheelman, Lula, falls in love with their largest skip yet. Lifetime arch nemesis Joyce Barnhardt moves into Stephanie’s apartment. And everyone wants to know _what happened in Hawaii?_

*M*orelli, Trenton’s hottest cop, isn’t talking about Hawaii. Ranger, the man of mystery, isn’t talking about Hawaii. And all Stephanie is willing to say about her Hawaiian vacation is . . . It’s complicated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Back Blast (A Gray Man Novel Book 5)*



  






*From Mark Greaney, the #1 New York Times bestselling coauthor of Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan novels, comes the fifth explosive thriller featuring the lethal assassin known as the Gray Man…*

Five years ago, Court Gentry was the CIA’s best covert asset. Then, without warning, his masters at the Agency put him at the top of their kill list. Court fled his country and became an enigmatic killer for hire known as the Gray Man.

Determined to find out what made the Agency turn against him, he plans to get his hands on the men who sent him on his last mission, Operation BACK BLAST. What he doesn’t realize is that the questions that arose from his time as an American assassin are still reverberating in the U.S. intelligence community, and he’s stumbled onto a secret that powerful people want kept under wraps. 

The result: everyone has Court in their crosshairs...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild Card (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 49)*



  






*Stone Barrington clashes with a determined adversary in the latest non-stop thriller from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Stuart Woods.*

Stone Barrington and his latest paramour are enjoying a peaceful country retreat when their idyll is broken by an unwelcome stranger. He was sent by an enemy, someone who'd be happy to silence Stone and all his collaborators for good . . . only it's soon clear that Stone is not an easy man to target.

But with boundless resources and a thirst for vengeance, this foe will not be deterred, and when one plot fails another materializes. Their latest plan is more ambitious and subtle than any they've tried before, and the consequences could remake the nation. With the country's future in the balance, Stone will need to muster all his savvy and daring to defeat this rival once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild Lives: Leading Conservationists on the Animals and the Planet They Love *



  






Today we are faced with the alarming possibility that as many as 50 percent of species alive will become extinct within this century. This statistic is so staggering that scientists have begun to refer to the twenty-first century as the “sixth extinction.” But while this is alarming, all hope is not lost; conservation experts across the globe are working tirelessly to preserve our planet for future generations.

In _Wild Lives_, twenty of these pioneers share their stories via exclusive interviews. Coming from different countries, diverse cultures, a variety of socio-economic backgrounds, and specializing in different species, all of these conservationists have an important characteristic in common: they have committed their lives to saving our planet and the majestic species that call it home. Some of these esteemed contributors include:
Today we are faced with the staggering possibility that as many as 50 percent of species alive will become extinct within this century. This statistic is so staggering that scientists have begun to refer to the twenty-first century as the “sixth extinction.” But while this is alarming, all hope is not lost; conservation experts across the globe are working tirelessly to preserve our planet for future generations.

•Beverly and Dereck Joubert, National Geographic filmmakers and big cat experts
•Ric O’Barry, dolphin advocate and trainer of Flipper
•George Schaller, famed field biologist and author
•Yossi Leshem, Israeli ornithologist
•Dominique Bikaba, gorilla activist
•Paul Hilton, award-winning wildlife photographer

Passionate and inspiring, _Wild Lives_ is an important and timely reminder of the beauty and fragility of our world and the obligation that every person has towards preserving it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Augustus: The Life of Rome's First Emperor *



  






He found Rome made of clay and left it made of marble. As Rome’s first emperor, Augustus transformed the unruly Republic into the greatest empire the world had ever seen. His consolidation and expansion of Roman power two thousand years ago laid the foundations, for all of Western history to follow. Yet, despite Augustus’s accomplishments, very few biographers have concentrated on the man himself, instead choosing to chronicle the age in which he lived. Here, Anthony Everitt, the bestselling author of Cicero, gives a spellbinding and intimate account of his illustrious subject.

Augustus began his career as an inexperienced teenager plucked from his studies to take center stage in the drama of Roman politics, assisted by two school friends, Agrippa and Maecenas. Augustus’s rise to power began with the assassination of his great-uncle and adoptive father, Julius Caesar, and culminated in the titanic duel with Mark Antony and Cleopatra.
The world that made Augustus–and that he himself later remade–was driven by intrigue, sex, ceremony, violence, scandal, and naked ambition. Everitt has taken some of the household names of history–Caesar, Brutus, Cassius, Antony, Cleopatra–whom few know the full truth about, and turned them into flesh-and-blood human beings.

At a time when many consider America an empire, this stunning portrait of the greatest emperor who ever lived makes for enlightening and engrossing reading. Everitt brings to life the world of a giant, rendered faithfully and sympathetically in human scale. A study of power and political genius, Augustus is a vivid, compelling biography of one of the most important rulers in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sam Houston and the Alamo Avengers: The Texas Victory That Changed American History *



  






*The New York Times bestseller now in paperback with a new epilogue.*

In March 1836, the Mexican army led by General Santa Anna massacred more than two hundred Texians who had been trapped in the Alamo. After thirteen days of fighting, American legends Jim Bowie and Davey Crockett died there, along with other Americans who had moved to Texas looking for a fresh start. It was a crushing blow to Texas’s fight for freedom.

But the story doesn’t end there. The defeat galvanized the Texian settlers, and under General Sam Houston’s leadership they rallied. Six weeks after the Alamo, Houston and his band of settlers defeated Santa Anna’s army in a shocking victory, winning the independence for which so many had died.

_Sam Houston and the Alamo Avengers _recaptures this pivotal war that changed America forever, and sheds light on the tightrope all war heroes walk between courage and calculation. Thanks to Kilmeade’s storytelling, a new generation of readers will remember the Alamo—and recognize the lesser known heroes who snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Toward the Setting Sun: John Ross, the Cherokees, and the Trail of Tears*



  






*“Richly detailed and well-researched,” this story of one Native American chief’s resistance to American expansionism “unfolds like a political thriller” (Publishers Weekly).*

_Toward the Setting Sun_ chronicles one of the most significant but least explored periods in American history—the nineteenth century forced removal of Native Americans from their lands—through the story of Chief John Ross, who came to be known as the Cherokee Moses.

Son of a Scottish trader and a quarter-Cherokee woman, Ross was educated in white schools and was only one-eighth Indian by blood. But as Cherokee chief in the mid-nineteenth century, he would guide the tribe through its most turbulent period. The Cherokees’ plight lay at the epicenter of nearly all the key issues facing America at the time: western expansion, states’ rights, judicial power, and racial discrimination. Clashes between Ross and President Andrew Jackson raged from battlefields and meeting houses to the White House and Supreme Court.

As whites settled illegally on the Nation’s land, the chief steadfastly refused to sign a removal treaty. But when a group of renegade Cherokees betrayed their chief and negotiated their own agreement, Ross was forced to lead his people west. In one of America’s great tragedies, thousands died during the Cherokees’ migration on the Trail of Tears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Trial of Andrew Johnson: A Biography of the Reconstruction Era President *



  






*How do you remove an unpopular president from office?*


On February 24, 1868, members of the United States House of Representatives voted to impeach President Andrew Johnson on thirteen separate charges of having committed high crimes and misdemeanors against the government and the people.

In this impressive biography, Noel B. Gerson examines how these extraordinary events came about, the circumstances leading up to it, and the aftermath of a trial that was unique in the history of the country.

Born into poverty and with no formal education, Johnson rose to prominence through perseverance and hard work. Entering politics, he became an adept stump speaker, championing the common man and vilifying the plantation aristocracy. Nominally a Democrat, who advocated free homesteads and education for all, he was soon to discover that not all agreed with his desire to see the nation reunited under the Constitution, as it had been before the Civil War.

Sworn in as seventeenth President of the United States following the assassination of Abraham Lincoln in 1865, Johnson faced the enormous task of presiding over the tumultuous first years of Reconstruction, a task made harder by his enemies, notably radical Republicans Thaddeus Stevens, Charles Sumner and Edwin Stanton, who turned the tide of support against him and were instrumental in the campaign to disgrace Johnson and drive him from office.

By utilizing a wealth of primary sources, including quoted speeches, letters and press articles, Gerson masterfully portrays a sympathetic national figure devoted to his country and the Constitution, who escaped conviction by a single vote and went on to achieve a level of popularity he had never before known.

_The Trial of Andrew Johnson_ is an ideal read for those who wish to find out more about the impeachment trial of Andrew Johnson and his fight for vindication against the radical Republicans in the United States Congress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Flyboys: A True Story of Courage*



  






*Over the remote Pacific island of Chichi Jima, nine American flyers-Navy and Marine pilots sent to bomb Japanese communications towers there-were shot down. Flyboys, a story of war and horror but also of friendship and honor, tells the story of those men.*

Over the remote Pacific island of Chichi Jima, nine American flyers-Navy and Marine pilots sent to bomb Japanese communications towers there-were shot down. One of those nine was miraculously rescued by a U.S. Navy submarine. The others were captured by Japanese soldiers on Chichi Jima and held prisoner. Then they disappeared. When the war was over, the American government, along with the Japanese, covered up everything that had happened on Chichi Jima. The records of a top-secret military tribunal were sealed, the lives of the eight Flyboys were erased, and the parents, brothers, sisters, and sweethearts they left behind were left to wonder.

_Flyboys_ reveals for the first time ever the extraordinary story of those men. Bradley's quest for the truth took him from dusty attics in American small towns, to untapped government archives containing classified documents, to the heart of Japan, and finally to Chichi Jima itself. What he discovered was a mystery that dated back far before World War II-back 150 years, to America's westward expansion and Japan's first confrontation with the western world. Bradley brings into vivid focus these brave young men who went to war for their country, and through their lives he also tells the larger story of two nations in a hellish war.

With no easy moralizing, Bradley presents history in all its savage complexity, including the Japanese warrior mentality that fostered inhuman brutality and the U.S. military strategy that justified attacks on millions of civilians. And, after almost sixty years of mystery, Bradley finally reveals the fate of the eight American Flyboys, all of whom would ultimately face a moment and a decision that few of us can even imagine.

_Flyboys_ is a story of war and horror but also of friendship and honor. It is about how we die, and how we live-including the tale of the Flyboy who escaped capture, a young Navy pilot named George H. W. Bush who would one day become president of the United States. A masterpiece of historical narrative, _Flyboys_ will change forever our understanding of the Pacific war and the very things we fight for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eat Your Heart Out, Ho Chi Minh: Or Things You Won't Learn at Yale*



  






Eat Your Heart Out Ho Chi Minh is a memoir of life at Yale and in the army before and during the Vietnam War and a history of the social evolution of the US in the 1960s. The sorrows of the period are well known; the often funny events and positive changes are less well remembered. Americans are much more free today because of the 1960s (but not as free as we might be.) We tried to change Vietnam. Instead, Vietnam changed us. The book addresses questions like: Why don't Americans trust their government or each other? What was Vietnam like when you weren't being shot at? How did blacks and whites relate in the army in Vietnam? Is an Ivy League education worth the money and effort? What can't you learn at Yale? And finally, why are the 1960s still relevant to all Americans?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Days of Fury: Ghost Troop and the Battle of 73 Easting*



  






*A riveting true story of tank warfare on the frontlines of Operation Desert Storm.*

August 1990: Iraqi forces under the command of Saddam Hussein invade the tiny emirate of Kuwait. Within hours, the Kuwaiti defenses collapse under the onslaught of the Iraqi Army. In response, the US military leads a coalition of thirty-four nations in what becomes Operation Desert Storm—a violent campaign to eject the Iraqis from Kuwait. At the tip of the spear are the men of Ghost Troop in the US Army’s 2d Armored Cavalry Regiment.

Commanded by Captain Joseph Sartiano, Ghost Troop was among the lead elements of the US VII Corps’ advance into Iraq. On February 26, 1991, Ghost Troop encountered a brigade-sized element of the Tawakalna Division— the elite frontline forces of Iraq’s Republican Guard. Although significantly outnumbered and outgunned, Ghost Troop won a decisive victory with minimal losses to their own ranks. History would call it the Battle of 73 Easting.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by author Mike Guardia, this minute-by-minute rendition of the battle reveals an intimate, no-holds-barred account of modern warfare…as told by the men who lived it.

_Days of Fury_ is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Leviathan Wakes (The Expanse Book 1)*



  






*From a New York Times bestselling and Hugo award-winning author comes a modern masterwork of science fiction, introducing a captain, his crew, and a detective as they unravel a horrifying solar system wide conspiracy that begins with a single missing girl. *
Humanity has colonized the solar system—Mars, the Moon, the Asteroid Belt and beyond—but the stars are still out of our reach.

Jim Holden is XO of an ice miner making runs from the rings of Saturn to the mining stations of the Belt. When he and his crew stumble upon a derelict ship, the_ Scopuli_, they find themselves in possession of a secret they never wanted. A secret that someone is willing to kill for—and kill on a scale unfathomable to Jim and his crew. War is brewing in the system unless he can find out who left the ship and why.

Detective Miller is looking for a girl. One girl in a system of billions, but her parents have money and money talks. When the trail leads him to the_ Scopuli_ and rebel sympathizer Holden, he realizes that this girl may be the key to everything.

Holden and Miller must thread the needle between the Earth government, the Outer Planet revolutionaries, and secretive corporations—and the odds are against them. But out in the Belt, the rules are different, and one small ship can change the fate of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Star Wars: The High Republic: A Test of Courage *



  






Long before the Clone Wars, the Empire, or the First Order, the Jedi lit the way for the galaxy in a golden age known as the High Republic!
Vernestra Rwoh is a new Jedi Knight at age sixteen, but her first real assignment feels an awful lot like babysitting. She's been charged with supervising twelve-year old aspiring inventor Avon Starros on a cruiser headed to the dedication of a wondrous new space station called Starlight Beacon.
But soon into their journey, bombs go off aboard the cruiser. While the adult Jedi try to save the ship, Vernestra, Avon, Avon's droid J-6, a Jedi Padawan, and an ambassador's son make it to an escape shuttle, but communications are out and supplies are low. They decide to land on a nearby moon, which offers shelter but not much more. And unbeknownst to them, danger lurks in the forest….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Narcissus: A Novel*



  






*Five nuns confront nature—physical and human—in a remote Himalayan convent in the bestselling novel that inspired the new FX miniseries.*

Under the guidance of Sister Clodagh, the youngest Mother Superior in the history of their order, five European Sisters of the Servants of Mary leave their monastery in Darjeeling, India, and make their way to remote Mopu in the foothills of the Himalayan Mountains. There, in the opulent, abandoned palace where an Indian general housed his harem, the holy sisters hope to establish a school and a health clinic. Their aim is to help combat superstition, ignorance, and disease among the mistrusting natives in the village below, and to silence the doubts of their royal benefactor’s agent, the hard-drinking and somewhat disreputable Mr. Dean.

But all too soon, the isolation, the ghosts and lurid history, and the literally breathtaking beauty of this high, lonely place in the Asian mountains begin to take a serious toll on Sister Clodagh and her fellow nuns. And their burdens may prove too heavy to bear, exposing a vulnerable humanity that threatens to undermine the best intentions of the purest hearts.

The basis for the Golden Globe and Academy Award–winning motion picture starring Deborah Kerr, as well as the new miniseries on FX starring Gemma Arterton, _Black Narcissus_ has been universally praised for its poignancy, passion, and rich evocation of a time and place. An intensely human story of devotion, faith, and madness, this beloved novel by the _New York Times_–bestselling author of _In This House of Brede_ stands among the finest fiction written in the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mercy *



  






*From #1 New York Times bestselling author Jodi Picoult comes a “sensitive exploration of the balance of love” (Publishers Weekly).*

Two cousins are driven to extremes by the power of love, as one helps his terminally ill wife commit suicide at her request, and the other becomes involved in a passionate affair with his wife’s new assistant. In the midst of betrayals and trials, forced to confront the limits of their love, these cousins must ask themselves how far the borders of their hearts can extend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hide My Eyes: A Gripping Mystery Set in London's West End (The Albert Campion Mysteries Book 13)*



  






In this classic Allingham, private detective Albert Campion finds himself hunting down a serial killer in London’s theatre-land.

A spate of murders leaves him with only two baffling clues: a left-hand glove and a lizard-skin letter-case. These minimal clues and a series of peculiar events sets Campion on a race against time that takes him from an odd museum of curiosities hidden in a quiet corner of London to a scrapyard in the East End.

Allingham shows her dark edge in Hide My Eyes and evokes the sights, sounds, and inimitable atmosphere of fifties London.


_Hide My Eyes_ was first published in 1958 and has also been released as _Tether's End_ and _Ten Were Missing_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tied Up in Tinsel (Roderick Alleyn Book 27) *



  






*The acclaimed author brings us crime at a country-house Christmas party in “one of her best and most baffling mysteries” (Daily Express).*

It’s the Christmas season in 1972, and Agatha Troy is at a house party, enjoying the local holiday pageant and also painting the host’s portrait. The painting’s coming along fine, but the pageant goes a little pear-shaped when one of the players disappears. Could one of the eccentric guests have been involved? Or could the finger of blame come to rest on one of the manor-house servants, each of whom happens to be a recent prison parolee? Inspector Alleyn is on hand to wrap up the case . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deeper Than the Dead (Oak Knoll Book 1)*



  






*A serial killer terrorizes a small California town in this gripping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Tami Hoag.*

California, 1985—Four children and young teacher Anne Navarre make a gruesome discovery: a partially buried female body, her eyes and mouth glued shut. A serial killer is at large, and the very bonds that hold their idyllic town together are about to be tested to the breaking point.

Tasked with finding the killer, FBI investigator Vince Leone employs a new and controversial FBI technique called “profiling,” which plunges him into the lives of the four children—and the young teacher whose need to uncover the truth is as intense as his own.

But as new victims are found and pressure from the media grows, Vince and Anne find themselves circling the same small group of local suspects, unsure if those who suffer most are the victims themselves—or those close to the killer, blissfully unaware that someone very near to them is a murderous psychopath…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Our Man in Havana *



  






*A hapless salesman in Cuba is recruited into Cold War spy games in Greene’s classic “comical, satirical, atmospherical” novel (The Daily Telegraph).*

James Wormold, a cash-strapped vacuum cleaner salesman in Havana, finds the answer to his prayers when British Intelligence offers him a lucrative job as an undercover agent. To keep the checks coming, Wormold must at least pretend to know what he’s doing. Soon, he’s apparently deciphering incomprehensible codes, passing along sketches of secret weapons that look suspiciously like vacuum parts, and claiming to recruit fellow operatives from his country club, all to create the perfect picture of intrigue.

But when MI6 dispatches a secretary to oversee his endeavors, Wormold fears his carelessly fabricated world will come undone. Instead, it all comes true. Somehow, he’s become the target of an assassin, and it’s going to take more than a fib to get out of Cuba alive. Her Majesty’s man in Havana may have to resort to spying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Surgeon: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*



  






He slips into homes at night and walks silently into bedrooms where women lie sleeping, about to awaken to a living nightmare. The precision of his methods suggests that he is a deranged man of medicine, prompting the Boston newspapers to dub him “The Surgeon.” Led by Detectives Thomas Moore and Jane Rizzoli, the cops must consult the victim of a nearly identical crime: Two years ago, Dr. Catherine Cordell fought back and filled an attacker before he could complete his assault. Now this new killer is re-creating, with chilling accuracy, the details of Cordell’s ordeal. With every new murder he seems to be taunting her, cutting ever closer, from her hospital to her home. And neither Moore nor Rizzoli can protect Cordell from a ruthless hunter who somehow understands—and savors—the secret fears of every woman he kills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Choosers of the Slain (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 1)*



  






*'A DIRECT HIT! ' ERIC VAN LUSTBADER

Heavy caliber cannon fire rips across the harbour of a remote South Atlantic research station.*
Worse is to come...
When Argentinian forces launch a lightning strike against the Antarctic peninsular, only a single US Navy destroyer stands between them and the country's ambition to seize the continent's rich resources for herself.
The USS _Cunningham_ is sailing into hostile waters, untested, unsupported and far from home. But as the enemy will soon discover, the _Cunningham_ is no ordinary warship, nor her Commander any ordinary Captain...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sea Strike (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 2)*



  






*'THE BEST NAVAL HERO SINCE TOM CLANCY'S JACK RYAN' MURDER INK
'AS LIVELY AS DALE BROWN, LEANER THAN CLANCY' PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

'Fire control radars are coming up all along the coast! Multiple sources, gun and SAM systems!'*
From 20,000 feet, the crew of a US Navy fighter jet sees it all. After decades of simmering tension, the uneasy stand-off between China and Taiwan has erupted into full-scale civil war.
Facing defeat, China threatens a thermonuclear firestorm...
Only the U.S.S. _Cunningham_ stands between them and World War Three. But, thrown into a deadly cat-and-mouse pursuit, the clock is ticking and the odds are against them.
To prevail, the Captain and crew of the cutting-edge stealth destroyer will have to dig deeper than ever before. But will their best be good enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Charge To Battle: A World War 3 Techno-Thriller Action Event*



  






As Russian troops pour into northern Poland, an elite Platoon of American scouts in Stryker reconnaissance vehicles faces a dangerous assignment; they must clear the route ahead for a US Cavalry column preparing to counter attack the flank of the enemy spearhead before it reaches Warsaw.
But the scouts' difficult mission is made even more complicated when a Company of Polish militia are added to the counter attacking force, and a vital bridge is found to be defended by the enemy.
Faced with an impossible battle to win the bridge, and the challenge of unreliable Polish allies, the Cavalry scouts must find a way to fight through a dug-in Russian force that is determined to hold the vital crossing at all costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Jack Reacher Cases: Three Complete Jack Reacher Thrillers - Book #4, #5 & #6 (The Jack Reacher Cases Boxset 2) *



  






A USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES

THREE COMPLETE JACK REACHER THRILLERS!

THE LAST MAN TO MURDER: A man, barely alive and beaten within an inch of his life, collapses at Michael Tallon's door.

He dies before Tallon has a chance to learn anything from him.

The only clue?

A crumpled piece of paper, covered in the dead man's blood, with two words:

Operation Reacher.

Intrigued, Tallon searches his memory and soon realizes he knew the man. A former soldier.

His investigation leads him to the Outer Banks of North Carolina where it's clear the people responsible for his friend's death want the case to go away, and Tallon with it.

Forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Moneychangers *



  






*The #1 bestselling author of the blockbuster thrillers Airport and Hotel takes on the world of high finance: “Cliched, lurid and utterly absorbing” (Philip Hensher, The Guardian).*

Ben Roselli, president of First Mercantile American Bank and grandson of the founder, makes the shocking announcement that he’s dying. With no offspring to inherit the company, Roselli knows that executive VPs Roscoe Heyward and Alex Vandervoort are the obvious candidates to succeed him. Heyward, who has been with First Mercantile for two decades, will do whatever it takes to bring in new clients and win the coveted presidency. Vandervoort, a newcomer from the Federal Reserve with a left-wing girlfriend, advocates for a socially responsible plan of growth. And now the discovery of counterfeit cash and credit card fraud threatens the future of the bank itself.

From the day-to-day business dealings to the inner sanctums of the money trading center and the boardroom, Hailey’s novel is a riveting tale of ambition, greed, and the US banking system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World History: From the Ancient World to the Information Age *



  






*Take a trip through the defining moments of our global story and see the thinkers, leaders, ideas, and inventions that have shaped the world.*

Presented in a beautiful slipcase, _World History_ is an essential guide for anyone who loves history or wants to broaden their knowledge. This accessible book covers over 350 of the world's most important turning points, from our earliest human ancestors of prehistory to political events of the modern world.

Follow detailed maps showing the continuous movement of humans across the Earth, and examine fascinating paintings illustrating the events and individuals that took them there. Beautiful photography throughout the book will carry you back in time to see the people and places of the stories - along with stunning artifacts from every historical period.

From magnificent buildings like the Colosseum to magnificent words like "I have a dream!", this guide brings history's most significant events to life for every reader to discover and enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mozart: The Reign of Love *



  






From the acclaimed composer and biographer Jan Swafford comes the definitive biography of one of the most lauded musical geniuses in history, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.

At the earliest ages it was apparent that Wolfgang Mozart’s singular imagination was at work in every direction. He hated to be bored and hated to be idle, and through his life he responded to these threats with a repertoire of antidotes mental and physical. Whether in his rabidly obscene mode or not, Mozart was always hilarious. He went at every piece of his life, and perhaps most notably his social life, with tremendous gusto. His circle of friends and patrons was wide, encompassing anyone who appealed to his boundless appetites for music and all things pleasurable and fun.

Mozart was known to be an inexplicable force of nature who could rise from a luminous improvisation at the keyboard to a leap over the furniture. He was forever drumming on things, tapping his feet, jabbering away, but who could grasp your hand and look at you with a profound, searching, and melancholy look in his blue eyes. Even in company there was often an air about Mozart of being not quite there. It was as if he lived onstage and off simultaneously, a character in life’s tragicomedy but also outside of it watching, studying, gathering material for the fabric of his art.

Like Jan Swafford’s biographies Beethoven and Johannes Brahms, Mozart is the complete exhumation of a genius in his life and ours: a man who would enrich the world with his talent for centuries to come and who would immeasurably shape classical music. As Swafford reveals, it’s nearly impossible to understand classical music’s origins and indeed its evolutions, as well as the Baroque period, without studying the man himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Hurricane's Eye: The Genius of George Washington and the Victory at Yorktown (The American Revolution Series Book 3)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"Nathaniel Philbrick is a masterly storyteller. Here he seeks to elevate the naval battles between the French and British to a central place in the history of the American Revolution. He succeeds, marvelously."--The New York Times Book Review

The thrilling story of the year that won the Revolutionary War from the New York Times bestselling author of In the Heart of the Sea and Mayflower.*

In the concluding volume of his acclaimed American Revolution series, Nathaniel Philbrick tells the thrilling story of the year that won the Revolutionary War. In the fall of 1780, after five frustrating years of war, George Washington had come to realize that the only way to defeat the British Empire was with the help of the French navy. But coordinating his army's movements with those of a fleet of warships based thousands of miles away was next to impossible. And then, on September 5, 1781, the impossible happened. Recognized today as one of the most important naval engagements in the history of the world, the Battle of the Chesapeake—fought without a single American ship—made the subsequent victory of the Americans at Yorktown a virtual inevitability. A riveting and wide-ranging story, full of dramatic, unexpected turns, _In the Hurricane's Eye_ reveals that the fate of the American Revolution depended, in the end, on Washington and the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Uprising: The Untold Story of America's Largest Slave Revolt*



  






A gripping and deeply revealing history of an infamous slave rebellion that nearly toppled New Orleans and changed the course of American history
In January 1811, five hundred slaves, dressed in military uniforms and armed with guns, cane knives, and axes, rose up from the plantations around New Orleans and set out to conquer the city. Ethnically diverse, politically astute, and highly organized, this self-made army challenged not only the economic system of plantation agriculture but also American expansion. Their march represented the largest act of armed resistance against slavery in the history of the United States.
_American Uprising_ is the riveting and long-neglected story of this elaborate plot, the rebel army's dramatic march on the city, and its shocking conclusion. No North American slave uprising—not Gabriel Prosser's, not Denmark Vesey's, not Nat Turner's—has rivaled the scale of this rebellion either in terms of the number of the slaves involved or the number who were killed. More than one hundred slaves were slaughtered by federal troops and French planters, who then sought to write the event out of history and prevent the spread of the slaves' revolutionary philosophy. With the Haitian revolution a recent memory and the War of 1812 looming on the horizon, the revolt had epic consequences for America.
Through groundbreaking original research, Daniel Rasmussen offers a window into the young, expansionist country, illuminating the early history of New Orleans and providing new insight into the path to the Civil War and the slave revolutionaries who fought and died for justice and the hope of freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The China Mirage: The Hidden History of American Disaster in Asia*



  






*From the bestselling author of Flags of our Fathers, Flyboys, and The Imperial Cruise, a spellbinding history of turbulent U.S.-China relations from the 19th century to World War II and Mao's ascent.*

In each of his books, James Bradley has exposed the hidden truths behind America's engagement in Asia. Now comes his most engrossing work yet. Beginning in the 1850s, Bradley introduces us to the prominent Americans who made their fortunes in the China opium trade. As they -- -good Christians all -- -profitably addicted millions, American missionaries arrived, promising salvation for those who adopted Western ways.

And that was just the beginning.

From drug dealer Warren Delano to his grandson Franklin Delano Roosevelt, from the port of Hong Kong to the towers of Princeton University, from the era of Appomattox to the age of the A-Bomb, _The China Mirage_ explores a difficult century that defines U.S.-Chinese relations to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Imperial Cruise: A Secret History of Empire and War*



  






In 1905 President Teddy Roosevelt dispatched Secretary of War William Howard Taft on the largest U.S. diplomatic mission in history to Hawaii, Japan, the Philippines, China, and Korea. Roosevelt's glamorous twenty-one year old daughter Alice served as mistress of the cruise, which included senators and congressmen. On this trip, Taft concluded secret agreements in Roosevelt's name.

In 2005, a century later, James Bradley traveled in the wake of Roosevelt's mission and discovered what had transpired in Honolulu, Tokyo, Manila, Beijing and Seoul.

In 1905, Roosevelt was bully-confident and made secret agreements that he though would secure America's westward push into the Pacific. Instead, he lit the long fuse on the Asian firecrackers that would singe America's hands for a century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alone: Britain, Churchill, and Dunkirk: Defeat into Victory *



  






*A BBC History Best Book of the Year

One of the most miraculous military rescue missions in modern history comes alive in this “superb and panoramic” (Washington Post) account of Dunkirk.*

No one can evince the drama of what actually happened at Dunkirk in the year 1940 with as “great narrative skill and superb delineation” (David McCullough) as Michael Korda, the historian and legendary book editor. As dramatized in Christopher Nolan’s film _Dunkirk_, May 1940 was a month like no other: Germany’s war machine blazed into France, the impregnable Maginot Line crumbled, and Winston Churchill replaced Neville Chamberlain as prime minister as Britain, isolated and alone, faced a triumphant Nazi Germany. Against this vast canvas, best-selling author Michael Korda relates his own personal story, “by turns charming, powerful and poignant” (_Minneapolis Star Tribune_): that of a six-year-old boy from a glamorous movie family who would himself be evacuated. Weaving together “eyewitness detail and a fine sense of drama” (_Boston Globe_) to form an epic of remarkable originality, Alone movingly captures a moment of historic triumph—when an unlikely flotilla of destroyers brought 300,000 men home to safety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*MacArthur at War: World War II in the Pacific*



  






*The definitive account of General Douglas MacArthur's rise during World War II, from the author of the bestseller The Admirals.*

World War II changed the course of history. Douglas MacArthur changed the course of World War II. _Macarthur at War_ will go deeper into this transformative period of his life than previous biographies, drilling into the military strategy that Walter R. Borneman is so skilled at conveying, and exploring how personality and ego translate into military successes and failures.

Architect of stunning triumphs and inexplicable defeats, General MacArthur is the most intriguing military leader of the twentieth century. There was never any middle ground with MacArthur. This in-depth study of the most critical period of his career shows how his influence spread far beyond the war-torn Pacific.

*A Finalist for the Gilder Lehrman Prize for Military History at the New York Historical Society*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Lyndon Johnson and the American Dream*



  






*With a new foreword: The New York Times–bestselling biography of President Lyndon Johnson from the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Team of Rivals.*

Featuring a 2018 foreword by the Pulitzer Prize–winning political historian that celebrates a reappraisal of Lyndon Johnson’s legacy five decades after his presidency, from the vantage point of our current, profoundly altered political culture and climate, Doris Kearns Goodwin’s extraordinary and insightful biography draws from meticulous research in addition to the author’s time spent working at the White House from 1967 to 1969. After Johnson’s term ended, Goodwin remained his confidante and assisted in the preparation of his memoir. In_ Lyndon Johnson and the American Dream,_ she traces the 36th president’s life from childhood to his early days in politics, and from his leadership of the Senate to his presidency, analyzing his dramatic years in the White House, including both his historic domestic triumphs and his failures in Vietnam.

Drawing on personal anecdotes and candid conversation with Johnson, Goodwin paints a rich and complicated portrait of one of our nation’s most compelling politicians in “the most penetrating, fascinating political biography I have ever read” (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Triskelion Conspiracy (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 3)*



  






*“It’s turned into a cold war, Sarge. When they assassinate our politicians, diplomatic relations tend to grow frosty.”*

Triskelion is active. The Chancellor is murdered. Scores of deep undercover operatives have mobilized to take down politicians, judges, and law enforcement personnel.

Former Marine Sergeant Gina Wilcox leads an elite team that fights back, bringing swift justice to the SSI agents arrayed against the Republic.

But the deadliest assassin of them all has just arrived by interplanetary transport. And things are about to get much, much worse . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Archangel Rising (Archangel One Book 2)*



  






*Archangel Squadron faces off against the forces of the brutal Protectorate to claim a prize, and save humanity, in a gripping novel of deep space jeopardy by the author of the Odyssey One series.*
At the helm of a commandeered freighter, Captain Steph Michaels has infiltrated the Free Star systems. Leading a captive crew, and posing as a privateer, he’s on a mission to seize a precious resource from an enemy outpost. Backed by his Archangel Squadron, it’s a smash-and-grab operation he can pull off in his sleep. Until it isn’t.
Before he and his “pirates” can strike, they’re met with an unexpected obstacle. The mining compound they’re targeting also houses camps of slave laboring families. It’s an innocent population Steph refuses to sacrifice as collateral damage, and his morality will drive him to greater extremes than ever before. With a ruthless enemy commander facing them down, Steph will find himself in conflict with not just the Free Stars but potentially with the Empire itself.
The odds of victory? Impossible to foretell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*King of Thieves (Odyssey One: Star Rogue)*



  






The world of the bestselling Odyssey One series grows in this new stand-alone adventure, as Earth’s survivors face devastating new challenges in the wake of an alien conflict. Battered and mourning tremendous losses, the once fractious peoples of enemy nations must work together to rebuild their shattered world—and prevent the possibility of their attackers’ return. What they don’t know is that a new, deadlier enemy unlike anything they’ve ever faced will usher in the dawn of another war.
Captain Morgan Passer commands the Rogue Class destroyer _Autolycus_, charged with an interstellar recon mission to detect traces of the repelled enemy while gathering information for the fortification of Earth’s defenses. What the expedition finds instead is a deeply disturbing mystery: a discovery that redefines everything they thought they knew about Earth’s place in the galaxy…and reveals deadly new horrors. Former enemies unite for their own survival, and Passer and his intrepid crew seek answers to help them save their people. Instead, they find that the invasion may be over, but the danger is just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Trouble With Time Travel (Seven Rules of Time Travel Book 2)*



  






Quinn Black hasn’t traveled through time in the four years since he saved the world from a catastrophic supernova. Now married to the girl of his dreams, he’s perfectly happy in the present and focused on building a life and a family with the woman he loves.

All that changes when he discovers he’s not the only time traveler . . . and the job he started in 2021 is far from finished. The organization responsible for the dark matter bomb has hidden secrets that once again threaten to destroy mankind. But this time the future is at stake, and Quinn must change the course of history . . . or risk erasing his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Go Dwarf Yourself (Dwarf Bounty Hunter Book 1) *



  






"One of the best damn bounty hunters. Period." *James Brownstone

Johnny Walker was a good bounty hunter in his day. James Brownstone good.*
But everybody has a line. Johnny found his when his teenage daughter was murdered. Who was the killer? Even Johnny couldn’t figure it out.
Everybody’s favorite Dwarf retreated to his cabin in the swamp with his two hound dogs by his side, and retired with his guns, his whiskey and his memories.
Except magical monsters weren’t done with _him_… yet.
*A young female shifter has gone missing and her parents are dead. The Feds know that Johnny is her only hope and the clock is ticking.*
Johnny can’t say no this time.
He’s off to New York City with Light Elf Fed Lisa Breyer to get her back.
*Dwarf the Bounty Hunter is back to kick ass and take names. Or maybe just kick ass.*
What will he do when the clues connect to the fifteen-year-old cold case of his daughter’s murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cryptid Assassin Complete Series Boxed Set*



  




 

*His name is Taylor McFadden, survivor of 83 trips into the ZOO. Now, he's retired, and yet his country needs his skills to save people in the country he calls home.*
Can he build a company, put down roots and still bring the pain when the FBI calls?
_*When they tag him as The Cryptid Assassin, they weren't wrong. For monsters that go bump in the night, he is death incarnate.*_
This complete boxed set includes:

Hired Killer
Silent Death
Sacrificial Weapon
Head Hunter
Mc'Mercs
This is B.S.
Learn to Live
Monster in Me


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Four*



  







Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.

From the uptown high-life, movie sets, poker games, elections, superstitious islands, and back to Beverly Hills – Shell Scott does it all. Just another day in the sun for the private eye with a nose for danger. He must also keep himself out of danger, what with the girls and the men who are trying to take his life. Shell Scott has been dealt a really lousy hand and the stakes are somebody's life – probably his.
_*“Prather has a style that is addictive.”*
Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Four includes: Dead Heat, Joker in the Deck, The Cockeyed Corpse, The Trojan Hearse, Dead Man's Walk, Kill Him Twice and The Kubla Khan Caper._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Moriarty (A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery)*



  






*Murder. Intrigue. And a long-buried secret that will change everything. . . *
London, 1895. A beautiful American actress visits 221B Baker Street, desperate for Sherlock Holmes to protect her from a mysterious, menacing man who has recently appeared in her life. 

Holmes feels compelled to help the young woman, but he's been asked to solve an urgent case with international implications. A close associate of John. D. Rockefeller has been murdered, and Holmes suspects the violent act is an attempt to derail the upcoming British-American summit. Clues to the murder point directly to Professor Moriarty, proving that while Holmes's old archenemy may be dead, his criminal enterprise is alive and well. To prevent an international disaster, Holmes must figure out who is pulling the strings now, and why. As he races to find the true culprit, another woman walks into his life--someone from his past, who presents him with a mystery that will force him to look deep within for answers.
Can Holmes protect the young actress, solve the riddle from his own past, _and_ prevent chaos on both sides of the Atlantic?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Watson on the Orient Express: A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery *



  






*A pernicious assassination plot. A devious decoy. And a transcontinental race against time to catch a killer . . .
London, 1898*. Held captive by a diabolical criminal mastermind and his gang of thugs, Watson overhears an assassination plot that not only endangers the life of Sherlock Holmes, but threatens to ignite a war. If he has any hope of foiling his kidnappers’ nefarious plans, he must escape, and quickly. 
Eluding the familiar foe proves challenging, however. Watson is soon caught and awakens in jail, the prime suspect for two murders, dressed in the clothes of a missing man, one Lord Harwell. To save himself and prevent the assassination, Watson embarks on a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse that leads him on a harrowing journey to Constantinople aboard the famed Orient Express.
Meanwhile, Sherlock and Lucy have been called upon to discern the whereabouts of the missing Lord Harwell. The stakes become much higher when Holmes discovers the missing man has ties to an important diplomatic negotiation in Constantinople. Just as he is pulled deeper into the investigation, Holmes receives a distressing telegram from Watson himself. He and Lucy quickly board the next outgoing Orient Express in hopes of rescuing Watson and preventing a gruesome act that could very well lead the nation to war.
Success seems uncertain as the enemy looks to thwart their heroic efforts at every turn, and Watson, Holmes and Lucy become targets in an ever-more-sinister plan. Will three intrepid detectives stop the assassination and put its mastermind away for good? Or will it all be too little, too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Case of the Terrified Typist (The Perry Mason Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*The Edgar Award–winning author’s tale of a missing woman and a crime ring, featuring the lawyer and detective who inspired the HBO limited series.*

Defense lawyer Perry Mason needs a temporary typist, but the one he hires turns out to be more temporary than expected. When she disappears, leaving a couple of diamonds behind in her haste, Mason winds up taking on a new client: a gem importer in his office building who’s been charged with smuggling and murder. But if Mason’s going to untangle this case, finding the typist is key . . .

This mystery is part of Edgar Award–winning author Erle Stanley Gardner’s classic, long-running Perry Mason series, which has sold three hundred million copies and serves as the inspiration for the HBO show starring Matthew Rhys and Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*WHAT YOU DID (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 2) *



  







*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas, faces the most personal case in her career, as bestselling author Willow Rose’s new hit series continues.*


Three girls disappear on prom night at the local high school. One of them is the prom queen.
*FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas* is chasing her long-lost sister when detective—and boyfriend—Matt Miller asks her to join the investigation of the three girls’ disappearance. They were last seen walking home together after the dance.
When the body of a young girl shows up in her backyard, Eva Rae knows she can no longer watch from the sidelines, and soon she realizes not only is she involved in this investigation, she’s also this killer’s target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heartbreak Bay (Stillhouse Lake Book 5) *



  






*An Amazon Charts and #1 Wall Street Journal bestselling series.
They’re hunting a killer so silent, so invisible, that his unspeakable crimes are the only proof he exists.*
A car submerged in a remote pond. The bodies of two girls strapped into their seats. The mystery of their mother, vanished without a trace, leads Gwen Proctor and Kezia Claremont into dangerous territory.
On the surface, Gwen’s life is good—two children approaching adulthood, a committed partner, and a harrowing past dead and gone. But that past is attracting the attention of someone invisible…and unstoppable. Trouble’s just beginning. So is the body count in this backwoods Tennessee town.
As threats mount and Gwen’s hunted by an enemy who pulls all the strings, Kezia has her back. But working to solve these vicious and unreasonable crimes will expose them both to a killer they can’t for the life of them see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dirty Little Lies: (Reuben Maitland: book 1)*



  






*THE HUNTERS HAVE BECOME THE HUNTED...

Reuben Maitland* runs the UK's most elite crime squad, working only on the highest-profile cases, tracking down the country's most vicious criminals. The squad have always made enemies but now they're in danger: a killer is using their own techniques against them.

Reuben must find the killer before his team is eradicated. But the more questions he asks, the more complex the answers become. And as the case unravels, so his own personal life collapses...

Not only is he fighting to save the lives of his colleagues, he is fighting for his own professional and personal survival.
The choices he makes will determine his future. *When he makes the wrong one, he finds himself alone on the outside of the law, at the mercy of a seemingly unstoppable killer...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trial By Blood: (Reuben Maitland: book 2)*



  






*FOR AN EX-COP, PRISON IS A DEATH SENTENCE...

Reuben Maitland* has lost everything: his job, his marriage, his reputation. Fired from CID's elite forensic investigation unit, he is forced to turn to the other side of the law to find work.

*Michael Brawn* is currently enjoying the hospitality of Her Majesty at Pentonville maximum security prison. He is not who he claims to be and has been placed there on forged genetic evidence. Evidence that was submitted to the court on Reuben's authority. But who is he, and why is he there?

Reuben is offered one chance to clear his name. He needs to discover Brawn's real identity and, more importantly, his reason for falsely entering prison. And there is only one way of getting to him. Reuben is going to have to enter Pentonville.

*But as he is about to find out, prison is a very dangerous place for an ex-copper.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Guilty Husband*



  






*It only takes one lie to destroy a marriage.
THE PERFECT HUSBAND…
Vince Taylor* has everything he could dream of. He’s the CEO of a tech firm in New York City, owns a beautiful home, and most importantly, he is married to *Nicole* – the woman who stole his heart the first moment he set eyes on her. Together they have built the perfect life.
*ONE GUILTY SECRET*
But when Layla, a stunning young intern at Vince’s company is found dead, all eyes are suddenly on him. Vince has a secret that threatens to tear their perfect world apart…
He was having an affair with Layla. And he’ll do anything to cover his tracks.
*DO YOU BELIEVE HIM?*
When the police discover Vince lied about their relationship, they are convinced they have found Layla’s killer.
If Vince kept quiet about the affair… what else is he guilty of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Intruders: A Jake Grafton Novel 2*



  






*In this thriller from a New York Times–bestselling author, Vietnam is over for a Navy pilot—but danger remains in the form of Soviet MiGs and Sumatran pirates.*

Fighter pilot Jake Grafton is adrift following combat in Vietnam. With no place in the States to call home, Grafton sticks to what he knows best: taking on the world’s most treacherous skies from the cockpit of a Grumman A-6 Intruder. 

Now, stationed in the South Pacific on the U.S.S. _Columbia_, Grafton must teach the Marines aboard the art of flying from an aircraft carrier—a mission that, thanks to the unruly Marine Captain Le Beau, is as joyless as it is dangerous. But when an unexpected enemy appears from above, Grafton and Le Beau must put aside their differences and work together to save the lives of all onboard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Event: A Novel (Event Group Thrillers Book 1)*



  






_In the summer of 1947, an unidentified object crashed in Roswell, New Mexico. There were no survivors. Now it's happened again. But this time, two creatures have emerged from the wreckage alive . . ._

One is a small being that is kind and benevolent, brimming with intense emotion and intelligence. The other, however, is an animal of remarkable strength and power. It has been brought clandestinely to our world with one sole purpose: the total extinction of all life on Earth. It is called the Destroyer of Worlds.

Only the Event Group, the most secret agency in the history of the U.S. government, is prepared to wage battle against such a creature. The Event Group is a dedicated collection of the nation's most brilliant men and women of science, philosophy and the military. Their difficult task: solving the mysteries of the past and uncovering the hidden truths behind the myths and legends propagated throughout world history. In doing so they protect America from past mistakes---and ensure that history's errors will never be repeated.

An act of war that started in New Mexico decades ago, and was covered up by another far darker organization, has been discovered by the Group at the same time as the new and seemingly identical incident threatens to wipe out the Earth's population. In the desert wastelands of the American Southwest, a battle is about to commence as the two creatures set out to fulfill their own destinies among the human race.

Led by the valiant Major Jack Collins, the Event Group wages total war in the heat-soaked sands of the desert landscape. Using the benevolent creature as an ally and resource, they combine forces with the powerful might of the U.S. military and prepare themselves for an epic battle against the most dangerous threat against human existence that history has ever seen.

_Event_ tells of an epic struggle between two worlds. Author David Lynn Golemon has written a classic supernatural thriller, each page bringing human civilization closer to extinction, that proves a blistering roller-coaster ride of thrills and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tough Luck: Sid Luckman, Murder, Inc., and the Rise of the Modern NFL*



  






In the long annals of sports and crime, no story compares to the one that engulfed the Luckman family in 1935. As 18-year-old Sid Luckman made headlines across New York City for his high school football exploits at Erasmus Hall High School in Brooklyn, his father, Meyer Luckman, was making headlines in the same papers for a very different reason: the gangland murder of his own brother-in-law. Amazingly, when Sid became a star at Columbia and a Hall of Fame NFL quarterback in Chicago, all of it while Meyer Luckman served 20-years-to-life in Sing Sing Prison, the connection between sports celebrity son and mobster father was studiously ignored by the press and ultimately overlooked for eight decades.
_Tough Luck_ traces two simultaneous historical developments through a single immigrant family in Depression-era New York: the rise of the National Football League led by the dynastic Chicago Bears, whose famed owner George Halas convinced Sid Luckman to help him turn the sluggish game of pro football into America’s favorite pastime; and the demise—triggered by Meyer Luckman’s crime and initial coverup—of the Brooklyn labor rackets and Louis Lepke’s infamous organization Murder, Inc. Filled with colorful characters—from ambitious district attorney-turned-governor Thomas Dewey and legendary columnist Walter Winchell, to Sid Luckman’s rival quarterback “Slingin’” Sammy Baugh and pro football’s unsung intellectual genius Clark Shaughnessy; from the lethal Lepke and hit men like “Tick Tock” Tannenbaum, to Sid’s powerful post-career friends Frank Sinatra and Joe DiMaggio—_Tough Luck_ memorably evokes an era of vicious Brooklyn mobsters and undefeated Monsters of the Midway, a time when the media kept their mouths shut and the soft-spoken son of a murderer could become a beloved legend with a hidden past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*MBS: The Rise to Power of Mohammed bin Salman *



  






*A gripping, behind-the-scenes portrait of the rise of Saudi Arabia’s secretive and mercurial new ruler

“Revelatory . . . a vivid portrait of how MBS has altered the kingdom during his half-decade of rule.”—The Washington Post* 

_MBS _is the untold story of how a mysterious young prince emerged from Saudi Arabia’s sprawling royal family to overhaul the economy and society of the richest country in the Middle East—and gather as much power as possible into his own hands. Since his father, King Salman, ascended to the throne in 2015, Mohammed bin Salman has leveraged his influence to restructure the kingdom’s economy, loosen its strict Islamic social codes, and confront its enemies around the region, especially Iran. That vision won him fans at home and on Wall Street, in Silicon Valley, in Hollywood, and at the White House, where President Trump embraced the prince as a key player in his own vision for the Middle East. But over time, the sheen of the visionary young reformer has become tarnished, leaving many struggling to determine whether MBS is in fact a rising dictator whose inexperience and rash decisions are destabilizing the world’s most volatile region.

Based on years of reporting and hundreds of interviews, _MBS_ reveals the machinations behind the kingdom’s catastrophic military intervention in Yemen, the bizarre detention of princes and businessmen in the Riyadh Ritz-Carlton, and the shifting Saudi relationships with Israel and the United States. And finally, it sheds new light on the greatest scandal of the young autocrat’s rise: the brutal killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi by Saudi agents in Istanbul, a crime that shook Saudi Arabia’s relationship with Washington and left the world wondering whether MBS could get away with murder.

_MBS_ is a riveting, eye-opening account of how the young prince has wielded vast powers to reshape his kingdom and the world around him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fighters Under Construction in World War Two: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War)*



  






There has been bookshelf after bookshelf of books compiled, written and published about British aircraft, the Royal Air Force and the activities of its pilots during World War Two. Tales of derring do, bravery and gallantry quite rightly litter the bookshelves and libraries, but little has appeared in print about the could be called the unsung heroes, those that designed, built and maintained the fighting equipment used to eventually defeat the enemy.This is all the more incredible when one realizes that there exists a huge archive of images that have survived which clearly show the skills and scale of what went on. These images of war—many of which are seen here for almost the first time in seventy years—form a remarkable tribute to the designers, engineers and workers who did so much.Following the end of the Great War, the Royal Air Force was drastically reduced in both manpower and equipment. The application of a 'Ten Year Rule in which the British Government foresaw no war being fought during the next ten years resulted in minimal defense expenditure throughout the 1920s.Financial restrictions went on until the early 1930s, when it at last became apparent that Germany was developing expansionist and aggressive tendencies that could no longer be ignored. The British Government and Air Ministry at last began to develop plans of their own to expand and develop the Royal Air Force. The Cabinet approved a number of plans, but a revised one often replaced each one before the original could be completed.Between 1933 and 1939, the Royal Air Force was given higher priority in terms of rearmament plans than the other services. The policy was driven by the pursuit of parity with Germany more than by defense and strike needs, for there was no fixed ratio of bombers to fighter aircraft to guide procurement.There could be no expansion without manufacturing capacity and luckily these manufacturers were not only capable of producing, but they also recorded much of their activities and remarkably a huge archive of images have survived which clearly show the skills and scale of what went on. These images of war—many of which are seen here for almost the first time in seventy years—form a remarkable tribute to the designers, engineers and workers who did so much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Infamous Aircraft: Dangerous Designs and their Vices (Images of War)*



  






*An in-depth look at some of the 20th century’s notoriously terrible aircraft.*

Many aircraft, some famous and some rare, gained a reputation for being difficult to fly and sometimes downright dangerous. This book looks at some of the worst culprits over a period spanning World War I to the age of supersonic flight. The following aircraft are included . . .

B.E.2: The Royal Flying Corps went to war in it in 1914. The B.E. was easy to fly and very stable—but it was difficult to maneuver and very easy to shoot down.
Tarrant Tabor: The Tabor was grotesque, a massive misfit of an experimental bomber that predictably came to grief on its first flight.
Avro Manchester: The twin-engine Manchester would fly all the way to Berlin and back—only to burst into flames over its own base.
Messerschmitt Me 210: The Me 210 was developed as a successor to Goering’s Destroyer, the Bf 110. It was a disaster with a phenomenal accident rate.
Martin B-26 Marauder: They called the B-26 the “widowmaker,” fast and powerful, with some savage characteristics.
Reichenberg IV: The manned version of the V-1 flying bomb was a desperation weapon, and its pilots intended to fly suicide missions against Allied shipping.
Tu-144: Rushed prematurely into its test program to beat the Anglo-French Concorde, the Tu-144 was intended to be Russia’s supersonic dream.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Merchant Navy Seaman Pocket Manual 1939–1945 (The Pocket Manual Series)*



  






*A view into the world of the intrepid but often forgotten seamen who helped the Allies win WWII.*

They may not have worn gold braid or medals, but the Allied Merchant Navies in World War II provided a vital service to their countries’ war efforts. Hundreds of thousands of British and American sailors—some as young as fourteen—faced considerable risks to maintain an essential flow of armaments, equipment, and food: submarines, mines, armed raiders and destroyers, aircraft, kamikaze pilots, and the weather itself.

Life on board a merchant ship could be tense, with hour after hour spent battling high seas, never knowing if a torpedo was about to hit. In the Arctic convoys, sailors had to cope with extreme cold and ice. But there was also comradeship and more open society than was the norm at the time, free of distinctions of class, race, religion, age, or color, and a mixture of nationalities, especially in the British fleet.

_The Merchant Navy Seaman Pocket Manual_ provides a fascinating glimpse into the world of these brave sailors, many of whom did not return. Drawing on documents, diagrams, and illustrations from British and American archives, it combines information on training, gunnery, convoys, and antisubmarine techniques with dramatic personal accounts. Covering the Battle of the Atlantic, the Arctic Convoys, and the Pacific, this book pitches the reader into the heart of this vital but often forgotten arena of WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kent at War, 1939–1945 (Images of War)*



  






Following on from Blitz on Kent, all aspects of life during the Second World War were experienced during in this embattled county. From the onset of the war Kent became a key part in the front line defence of Britain. Defences were built, and the Home Guard formed.With the threat of invasion receding, the county took part in the great offensive against Nazi Germany. Preparations and training took place that lead to the D-Day invasion in June 1944 and ultimate victory in 1945. This book will tell the story of the story of the County from the very beginning of the war to the end and afterwards, both from civil and military perspectives.Subjects covered are: Invasion defences, Home Guard, Dunkirk, life during wartime, D-Day, German Prisoners of War, the Americans in Kent, The Royal Navy, people and life during wartime, The RAF, soldiers in Kent regiments, training, individual studies, the military on the move: Bren Carriers, Churchill tanks, Covenanter tanks, artillery, Matilda tanks, Valentine tanks, motor bikes, lorries, lease-lend Vehicles, weapons, women in wartime Kent, VE Day and post-war Kent the legacy of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tank Commander Pocket Manual: 1939-1945 (The Pocket Manual Series) *



  






From the pioneering tactics and terror of the Blitzkrieg assault, through the carnage of Barbarossa, Kursk, the Desert War, and the Normandy Bocage and the Battle of the Bulge, there were perhaps no more unsettling and merciless positions to occupy in the Second World War than that of a tank commander. This new book puts the reader at the very heart of this “hell on wheels” and presents all of the original information required to perform this most dangerous of wartime battlefield roles. From training manuals and war office memorandums to combat reports and first-hand accounts, The Tank Commander Pocket Manual sits you in the turret position of commander of some of the most fearsome land vehicles. These include the Soviet T-34, the German Panther and its nemesis the American Sherman, the terrifying Tiger I as well as tank variants including flamethrowers and tank destroyers such as the Allied M10 and the StuG III. Original documents, diagrams, technical drawings and reports have been collated and compiled from archives and collections to include original Russian, German and English angles on the commander’s many roles including how to ‘run’ the rest of the crew of this most decisive weapon of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalingrad: Victory on the Volga (Images of War)*



  






*This illustrated WWII history captures the brutal conditions and bitter combat of the Battle of Stalingrad through rare wartime photographs.*

The Soviet victory over the Germans at Stalingrad was a decisive moment for the war on the Eastern Front and the Second World War as a whole. The story of the long, bitter battle on the banks of the Volga has fascinated historians ever since. While it has been the subject of countless histories, memoirs and eyewitness accounts, the grueling reality of the battle on the ground has rarely been recorded photographically.

In this volume, historian Nik Cornish documents every aspect of the fighting, including the dreadful conditions endured by the soldiers, the jagged outline of the ruined city, the harrowing realities of urban warfare, as well as the casualties and the dead. Cornish also depicts the tremendous efforts behind the frontlines as both the Germans and the Soviets attempted to sustain their men in what had become a fight to the death. These rare archival photographs give readers a close-up look at one of the most terrible battles in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Neptune: The Inside Story of Naval Operations for the Normandy Landings 1944 *



  






In this timeless book, Vice Admiral Schofield describes the great events of June 1944 which, as Captain of HMS Dryad, the Royal Naval shore establishment which housed General Dwight Eisenhowers Supreme Allied Headquarters before the landing, he witnessed at first hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Memoirs of a Wartime Interpreter: From the Battle for Moscow to Hitler's Bunker*



  






"By the will of fate I came to play a part in not letting Hitler achieve his final goal of disappearing and turning into a myth. I managed to prevent Stalin's dark and murky ambition from taking root his desire to hide from the world that we had found Hitlers corpse" - Elena Rzhevskaya"

A telling reminder of the jealousy and rivalries that split the Allies even in their hour of victory, and foreshadowed the Cold War"- Tom Parfitt, The Guardian

On May 2,1945, Red Army soldiers broke into Hitlers bunker. Rzhevskaya, a young military interpreter, was with them. Almost accidentally the Soviet military found the charred remains of Hitler and Eva Braun. They also found key documents: Bormann's notes, the diaries of Goebbels and letters of Magda Goebbels.

Rzhevskaya was entrusted with the proof of the Hitlers death: his teeth wrenched from his corpse by a pathologist hours earlier. The teeth were given to Rzhevskaya because they believed male agents were more likely to get drunk on Victory Day, blurt out the secret and lose the evidence. She interrogated Hitler's dentist's assistant who confirmed the teeth were his. 

Elenas role as an interpreter allowed her to forge a link between the Soviet troops and the Germans. She also witnessed the civilian tragedy perpetrated by the Soviets. The book includes her diary material and later additions, including conversations with Zhukov, letters of pathologist Shkaravsky, who led the autopsy, and a new Preface written by Rzhevskaya for the English language edition. Rzhevskaya writes about the key historical events and everyday life in her own inimitable style. She talks in depth of human suffering, of bittersweet victory, of an author's responsibility, of strange laws of memory and unresolved feeling of guilt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Under the Bombs: The German Home Front, 1942–1945*



  






*“A tribute to human resilience under extreme stress, both in response to the terror from the sky and to the sacrifices the Nazis imposed on their people.” —History*

_Under the Bombs_ tells the story of the civilian population of German cities devastated by Allied bombing in World War II. These people went to work, tried to keep a home (though in many cases it was just a pile of rubble where a house once stood), and attempted to live life as normally as possible amid the chaos of war. Earl Beck also looks at the food and fuel rationing the German people endured and the problems of trying to make a public complaint while living in a totalitarian state.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Commando Despatch Rider: From D-Day to Deutschland, 1944–45 *



  






After 41 Royal Marine Commando had cleared the Normandy beaches they faced a long overland campaign to reach the German border. The commandos developed an elite force of motorcycle dispatch riders as part of this effort. Raymond Mitchell's vivid memoirs of life and war on the road will be of interest to both military and motorcycling enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Foot Soldier for Patton: The Story of a "Red Diamond" Infantryman with the US Third Army*



  






*This candid memoir of a GI serving under Gen. Patton offers a rare glimpse into the realities of life and combat in Europe during WWII.*

Though Gen. Patton’s army is famous for dashing armored attacks, some of the most intensive fighting of World War II was done by Patton’s infantry—the foot sloggers who were deployed to reduce enemy strong points. This candid account of the US infantry in the European theater takes the reader from the beaches of Normandy to the conquest of Germany—all through the eyes of an infantryman who had the unique perspective of speaking the enemy’s language.

A fluent German speaker, Michael Bilder was called upon for interrogations and other special duties. As a combat lifeguard, he also played a key role in successive river crossings. Here, Bilder relates his experiences of infantry life, from German snipers to intoxicated Frenchwomen, to the often morbid humor of combat. He also describes the Battle of Metz in all its horror, as well as the 5th Infantry’s drive into the Bulge, where they faced their first winter battle against enemy veterans of Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The German Army Guerrilla Warfare: Pocket Manual, 1939–45 (The Pocket Manual Series) *



  






*An exploration of German World War II small-scale military strategy, edited by the former chief historian of the U.S. Marines.*

While small wars are not new, how they should be fought by a modern industrial nation is still very much a matter for debate. It is thus worth paying heed now to the experiences of another power which once encountered the same problems. This pocket manual examines German analysis of the problem, covering experiences from the Napoleonic era to the Third Reich, based upon the historical analysis, _Kleinkrieg_, provided to the German High Command by Arthur Ehrhardt in 1935 (republished in 1942 and 1944), and the _Bandenbekampfung_ (_Fighting the Guerrilla Bands_) document provided to Germany’s OKW in 1944. In both, conditions that were specific to broader military operations were separated from circumstances in occupation campaigns, and the new background in the German experience in suppressing rebellion during the Second World War is presented.

Avoiding ideological biases, this manual examines the purely military problem as seen by professionals. Rediscovered and presented in English, these German thoughts on how best to fight small wars have been edited and annotated by Charles D. Melson, former chief historian for the U.S. Marine Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Phantom *



  






*The story of the shadowy special reconnaissance unit whose intelligence helped the Allies win World War II.*

It operated in Italy, Sicily, Austria, France, Belgium, Holland, and Germany. It was at Dieppe with the Commandos, in France with the SAS, at Arnhem with Airborne, and in Germany until the surrender.

Phantom—aka GHQ Liaison Regiment—was one of the most secret and most effective of the wartime special regiments. It was formed in 1939 with the mission of finding out exactly where all the Allied forward positions were—a task which required linguistic ability, unlimited tact, and radio expertise. After Dunkirk, its squadrons at first kept an eye on all invasion points, before deploying to Greece and to the Middle East.

An indispensable direct communication link between the forward patrols and command headquarters, its members were as varied and colorful as its tasks. Among them were a Cambridge college postgraduate, three professors, a famous actor-playwright, a film star, a famous sculptor, a steward of the Jockey Club, a commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, and numerous authors and journalists. This fascinating history goes beyond Phantom’s aura of mystery and shows how it was so successful in its role of tracking both allied and enemy movements and relaying vital information direct to commanders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Why Air Forces Fail: The Anatomy of Defeat *



  






*Includes two new chapters! “One of the more interesting and better books on military aviation to appear in the last few years.”—Journal of Military History*

Since the publication of the first edition of _Why Air Forces Fail_, the debate over airpower’s role in military operations has only intensified. Here, eminent historians Robin Higham and Stephen J. Harris assemble a team of experts to add essential new details to their cautionary tale for current practitioners of aerial warfare. Together, the contributors examine the complex, often deep-seated, reasons for the catastrophic failures of the Russian, Polish, French, British, Italian, German, Argentine, and American air services. Complemented by reading lists and suggestions for further research, this seminal study with two new chapters provides an essential and detailed analysis of defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wanderers: A Novel *



  






*A decadent rock star. A deeply religious radio host. A disgraced scientist. And a teenage girl who may be the world’s last hope. From the mind of Chuck Wendig comes “a magnum opus . . . a story about survival that’s not just about you and me, but all of us, together” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).

NOMINATED FOR THE BRAM STOKER AWARD • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The Washington Post • NPR • The Guardian • Kirkus Reviews • Publishers Weekly • Library Journal • Polygon*

Shana wakes up one morning to discover her little sister in the grip of a strange malady. She appears to be sleepwalking. She cannot talk and cannot be woken up. And she is heading with inexorable determination to a destination that only she knows. But Shana and her sister are not alone. Soon they are joined by a flock of sleepwalkers from across America, on the same mysterious journey. And like Shana, there are other “shepherds” who follow the flock to protect their friends and family on the long dark road ahead.

For as the sleepwalking phenomenon awakens terror and violence in America, the real danger may not be the epidemic but the fear of it. With society collapsing all around them—and an ultraviolent militia threatening to exterminate them—the fate of the sleepwalkers depends on unraveling the mystery behind the epidemic. The terrifying secret will either tear the nation apart—or bring the survivors together to remake a shattered world.

*In development for TV by Glen Mazzara, executive producer of The Walking Dead • Look for the sequel in 2022*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Player of Games (A Culture Novel Book 2) *



  






The Culture -- a human/machine symbiotic society -- has thrown up many great Game Players, and one of the greatest is Gurgeh. Jernau Morat Gurgeh. The Player of Games. Master of every board, computer and strategy. Bored with success, Gurgeh travels to the Empire of Azad, cruel and incredibly wealthy, to try their fabulous game. . .a game so complex, so like life itself, that the winner becomes emperor. Mocked, blackmailed, almost murdered, Gurgeh accepts the game, and with it the challenge of his life -- and very possibly his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*North of Laramie (A Buck Trammel Western Book 1)*



  






*WHEN WYATT EARP TELLS YOU TO RUN, YOU RUN.*

Once upon a time in the Old West, Buck Trammel was a Pinkerton agent with a promising future. But after a tragic incident in a case gone wrong, he struck out for the wide-open spaces of Wichita, Kansas. Working as a bouncer at The Gilded Lily Saloon, he hopes to stay out of trouble. But soon enough, his gun skills are put to the test. The Bowman gang shows up, turning a friendly card game with a Wyoming cattleman into a killer-takes-all shooting match. Buck saves the cattleman’s life, but at the cost of Bowman’s two sons. That’s when Deputy Wyatt Earp arrives. He warns Buck that he’d better get out of town, pronto, and take the cattle baron with him. The rest is history—if he lives long enough to tell it . . .

This is the story of Buck Trammel. Hunted by outlaws. Fighting for justice. Marked for death. This is how legends are born . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild (Oprah's Book Club 2.0 Digital Edition): From Lost to Found on the Pacific Crest Trail *



  






*#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER*

At twenty-two, Cheryl Strayed thought she had lost everything. In the wake of her mother’s death, her family scattered and her own marriage was soon destroyed. Four years later, with nothing more to lose, she made the most impulsive decision of her life. With no experience or training, driven only by blind will, she would hike more than a thousand miles of the Pacific Crest Trail from the Mojave Desert through California and Oregon to Washington State—and she would do it alone. Told with suspense and style, sparkling with warmth and humor, _Wild_ powerfully captures the terrors and pleasures of one young woman forging ahead against all odds on a journey that maddened, strengthened, and ultimately healed her.

Oprah's Book Club 2.0 selection: This special eBook edition of Cheryl Strayed’s national best seller, _Wild_, features exclusive content, including Oprah’s personal notes highlighted within the text, and a reading group guide. 

*One of the Best Books of the Year: NPR, The Boston Globe, Entertainment Weekly, Vogue, St. Louis Dispatch *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eleventh Hour (An FBI Thriller Book 7) *



  






From the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author, Catherine Coulter, comes *Eleventh Hour*. The murder of a priest leads FBI agents Sherlock and Savich to their most baffling case yet, in this riveting novel of suspense.

Catherine Coulter won acclaim for her "fast-paced twists and turns, believable dialogue, and case of well-developed characters" (_San Francisco Chronicle_). Now Coulter delivers the suspense thriller of her career in *Eleventh Hour*.

When FBI agent Dane Carver's twin brother, Father Michael Joseph, is brutally murdered in his San Francisco church, husband-and-wife agents Lacey Sherlock and Dillon Savich take a personal interest in the investigation. Then Nicola "Nick" Jones, a homeless woman and the only witness to the shooting, is scared out of her mind because she's trying to hide from her own monsters - who are drawing closer and closer.

The chase goes from San Francisco to the Premiere Studios in Los Angeles and its new television hit, a show all about murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All the Wrong Places: A Novel*



  






*Four women—friends, family, rivals—turn to online dating for companionship, only to find themselves in the crosshairs of a tech-savvy killer using an app to target his victims in this harrowing thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of See Jane Run and The Bad Daughter. *

Online dating is risky—will that message be a sweet greeting or an unsolicited lewd photo? Will he be as handsome in real life as he is in his photos, or were they taken ten years and twenty pounds ago? And when he asks you to go home with him, how do you know it’s safe? The man calling himself “Mr. Right Now” in his profile knows that his perfect hair, winning smile, and charming banter put women at ease, silencing any doubts they might have about going back to his apartment. There, he has a special evening all planned out: steaks, wine, candlelight . . . and, by the end of the night, pain and a slow, agonizing death.

Driven to desperation—by divorce, boredom, infidelity, a beloved husband’s death—a young woman named Paige, her cousin and rival Heather, her best friend, Chloe, and her mother, Joan, all decide to try their hand at online dating. They each download an app, hoping to right-swipe their way to love and happiness.

But one of them unwittingly makes a date with the killer, starting the clock on a race to save her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Iron Tiger*



  






*A pilot’s struggle for survival against both nature and man from the international bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed and The Midnight Bell.*

Jack Drummond has always flown by his own radar. After getting drummed out of the British Navy, he’s made a rough-and-tumble living flying wherever the money takes him. But after one last weapons drop to Tibetan guerillas fighting the Communist Chinese, he’s ready to hang up his wings.

Unfortunately, a short stop in the tiny Himalayan country of Balpur ends with his plane in flames and Drummond out of luck—until he’s approached with a very strange offer. He must help deliver a sick child over land to the Indian border. It’s not his typical job, but it’s all he’s got. Accompanied by a nurse and an elderly priest, he sets out to make one last delivery.

What Drummond doesn’t know is that the boy is no simple mercy case. He’s precious cargo. And there are men on his trail who want him badly enough to kill. Now, as war rages around them with their enemies relentlessly on the hunt, only Drummond and his motley band can save an innocent child’s life.

This thrilling novel from the _New York Times_–bestselling author of the Sean Dillon series showcases his natural talent for breakneck pacing, electrifying plot twists, and a story that will keep you guessing until the last bullet is fired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drug of Choice: An Early Thriller*



  






*A thriller from the Jurassic Park author’s med school years, when he wrote “steamy potboilers and heist capers under the pen name John Lange” (USA Today).*

When a Hell’s Angel is thrown from his bike at 110 miles per hour, he should probably end up in the morgue. But this Angel survives his crash without a scratch, and ends up sleeping peacefully in the hospital. When Dr. Roger Clark inspects him, he finds only one defect: blue urine. Similar reports start to trickle in from hospitals upstate. It seems that a strange new drug is sending people into comas, and only Clark can unravel its mystery.

His search for answers takes him on the strangest trip of his life, into a place called “Eden,” which looks like paradise, but feels like hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Torpedo Strike: A Novel of the Fleet Air Arm in the Mediterranean, 1940-41 (WWII Action Thriller Series Book 1) *



  






*An exhilarating World War II adventure based on real-life events! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Will bravery alone be enough to see Bill through the war?

Malta, 1940*

World War II rages on, and as the Royal Navy’s Fleet Air Arm prepares to launch a risky strike on the Italian port of Taranto, no one knows quite what the future holds.

When his aircraft is caught in enemy fire off the coast of Malta, Sub-Lieutenant Bill Tanner disobeys orders to leave his stricken C.O. and return to base. But his act of loyalty threatens to derail his Navy career when his nemesis Lieutenant-Commander Anthony Kyne has Bill charged with disobedience.

With the prospect of a court-martial hanging over his head, Bill pins his hopes on the upcoming Taranto raid to redeem himself.

*But will he survive long enough to clear his name? And with tensions still simmering between himself and Kyne*_, is Bill’s Navy career over just as it’s beginning?_

*Based on real-life events, TORPEDO STRIKE is the first book in the WWII Action Thriller Series: authentic aviation and naval military fiction bringing to life the perilous battles that irrevocably changed the course of World War II.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*3 Nights in August: Strategy, Heartbreak, and Joy Inside the Mind of a Manager*



  






*This inside view with the Cardinals’ Tony La Russa by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Friday Night Lights “should appeal to any baseball fan” (Publishers Weekly).*

A Chicago Tribune Best Book of the Year

“Plenty of books have taken us inside baseball, but _August_ takes us directly inside players’ heads.” —_Entertainment Weekly_

_3 Nights in August_ captures the strategic and emotional complexities of baseball’s quintessential form: the three-game series. As the St. Louis Cardinals battle their archrival, the Chicago Cubs, we watch from the dugout through the eyes of legendary Tony La Russa, considered by many to be the greatest manager of the modern era. In his thirty-three years of managing, La Russa won three World Series titles and was named Manager of the Year a record five times. He now stands as the third-winningest manager in the history of baseball.

A great leader, La Russa built his success on the conviction that ball games are won not only by the numbers but also by the hearts and minds of those who play. Drawing on unprecedented access to a major league skipper and his team, Buzz Bissinger portrays baseball with a revelatory intimacy that offers many surprisingly tactical insights—and furthers the debate on major league managerial style and strategy in his provocative afterword.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hello World: Being Human in the Age of Algorithms*



  






*Shortlisted for the 2018 Royal Society Investment Science Book Prize

Shortlisted for the 2018 Baillie Gifford Prize*

When it comes to artificial intelligence, we either hear of a paradise on earth or of our imminent extinction. It’s time we stand face-to-digital-face with the true powers and limitations of the algorithms that already automate important decisions in healthcare, transportation, crime, and commerce. _Hello World_ is indispensable preparation for the moral quandaries of a world run by code, and with the unfailingly entertaining Hannah Fry as our guide, we’ll be discussing these issues long after the last page is turned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Salt: A World History*



  






*An unlikely world history from the bestselling author of Cod and The Basque History of the World
*
In his fifth work of nonfiction, Mark Kurlansky turns his attention to a common household item with a long and intriguing history: salt. The only rock we eat, salt has shaped civilization from the very beginning, and its story is a glittering, often surprising part of the history of humankind. A substance so valuable it served as currency, salt has influenced the establishment of trade routes and cities, provoked and financed wars, secured empires, and inspired revolutions. Populated by colorful characters and filled with an unending series of fascinating details, *Salt *is a supremely entertaining, multi-layered masterpiece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*100 Things You're Not Supposed to Know: Secrets, Conspiracies, Cover Ups, and Absurdities *



  






*This complete compendium of shocking truths and hidden history combines volumes 1 and 2 of 50 Things You’re Not Supposed to Know.*

The editor of Disinformation’s classic anthology, _You Are Being Lied To_ and its sequel, _You Are STILL Being Lied To_, here offers a quick and dirty guide to undeniable facts that no one else will tell you. Designed for quick reference, this volume is filled with facts, illustrations, and graphic evidence of lies and misrepresentations. From the unsettling origins of the Barbie doll to America’s network of secret prisons, this book delivers shocking tidbits of information backed by solid sources.

For instance, did you know:

• Hitler’s blood relatives live in the United States.
• The world’s museums are filled with fakes.
• Some Fortune 500 companies are secretly making huge profits from pornography.
• An atomic bomb was dropped on North Carolina in 1958.
• The first genetically modified humans have already been born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Forging of a Rebel: The Forge, The Track and The Clash*



  






*An astonishing trilogy of books, collected in one volume, documenting the tumultuous first half of the 20th century in Spain*

_The Forging of a Rebel_ is an unsurpassed account of Spanish history and society from early in the twentieth century through the cataclysmic events of the Spanish Civil War.

Arturo Barea's masterpiece charts the author's coming-of-age in a bruised and starkly unequal Spain. These three volumes recount in lively detail Barea's daily experience of his country as it pitched toward disaster: we are taken from his youthful play and rebellion on the streets of Madrid, to his apprenticeship in the business world and to the horrors he witnessed as part of the Spanish army in Morocco during the Rif War. The trilogy culminates in an indelible portrait of the Republican fight against Fascist forces in which the Madrid of Barea's childhood becomes a shell and bullet-strewn warzone.

Combining historical sweep and authority with poignant characterization and novelistic detail, _The Forging of a Rebel_ is a towering literary and historical achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great Escape from Stalag Luft III: The Memoir of Jens Müller*



  






*The true story behind the real “Great Escape” from a World War II Nazi POW camp by the veteran Norwegian pilot who lived it.*

Jens Müller was one of only three men who successfully escaped from Stalag Luft III (now in Poland) in March, 1944—the break that later became the basis for the famous film _The Great Escape_. Together with Per Bergsland, another Norwegian POW, he stowed away on a ship to Gothenburg, Sweden. The escapees sought out the British consulate and were flown from Stockholm to Scotland. From there they were sent by train to London and shortly afterwards to “Little Norway” in Canada. 

Müller’s book about his wartime experiences was first published in Norwegian in 1946 titled _Tre kom Tilbake_ (Three Came Back). This new edition is the first English translation and will correct the impression—set by the film—that the men who escaped successfully were American and Australian. In a vivid informative memoir, Müller details what life in the camp was like and how the escapes were planned and executed, and tells the story of his personal breakout and success reaching RAF Leuchars in Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Spy in the Sky: A Photographic Reconnaissance Spitfire Pilot in WWII *



  






*“An enjoyable ramble . . . the memoir of an unassuming, self-doubting aviator who, despite himself, proved to be pretty bloody good.” —Aircrew Book Review*

Many stories abound of the daring exploits of the RAF’s young fighter pilots defying the might of Hitler’s Luftwaffe, yet little has been written about the pilots who provided the key evidence that guided the RAF planners—the aerial photographers.

Ken Johnson joined No.1 Photographic Reconnaissance Unit as an eighteen-year-old. In this lighthearted reminiscence, he relives his training and transfer to an operational unit, but not the one he had expected. He had asked if he could fly Spitfires. He was granted that request, only to find himself joining a rare band of flyers who took to the skies alone, and who flew in broad daylight to photograph enemy installations with no radios and no armament. Unlike the fighter pilots who sought out enemy aircraft, the pilots of the PRU endeavored to avoid all contact; returning safely with their vital photographs was their sole objective.

As well as flying in northern Europe, Ken Johnson was sent to North Africa, where his squadron became part of the United States Army Air Force North West African Photographic Wing (NAPRW). In this role, he flew across southern Europe, photographing targets in France and Italy.

_The Spy in the Sky_ fills a much-needed gap in the history of the RAF and, uniquely, the USAAF during the latter stages of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Petlyakov Pe-2: Stalin's Successful Red Air Force Light Bomber*



  






The definitive book on the development and deployment of the Soviet Union’s supreme dive-bomber—with rare archival and private photos.

During the Second World War, the Petlyakov Pe-2 Peshka was the Soviet Union’s main dive- and light-bomber in operations across the Eastern Front. It became a mainstay of the Soviet counteroffensive that led to the fall of Berlin. They also led the way in the brief but annihilating Manchurian campaign against Japan in the closing days of the war in 1945.

Conceived by a team of top aircraft designers whom Stalin had incarcerated on political charges, the Peshka had originally been designed as a high-altitude twin-engine fighter plane. But due to the outstanding success of the German Stukas in the Blitzkrieg, it was quickly transformed into the fastest dive-bomber in the skies.

Only a handful had reached front lines by the start of Operation Barbarossa in June 1941. But by 1945, more than 11,000 of the type were built, including many variants. Many of these remained in service with the air forces of Yugoslavia and the Warsaw Pact countries into the 1950s. Using official sources, including the official Pe-2 handbook, as well as rare color and black-and-white photographs from both official and private collections, this is the definitive record of the Pe-2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Leningrad: The Advance of Panzer Group 4, 1941 *



  






*Translated into English for the first time: A personal account of Operation Barbarossa by the Panzer Group 4 chief of general staff.*

When Operation Barbarossa launched, Army Group North was tasked with the operational objective of Leningrad. But between them and the city lay eight hundred kilometers of Baltic states, eighteen to twenty infantry divisions, two cavalry divisions, and eight or nine mechanized Red Army brigades.

To succeed, it was apparent they would have to race through to the western Dvina and establish a bridgehead before the Russians exploited this natural feature to organize a defensive front. Panzer Group 4, which included LVI Panzer Corps and XLI Panzer Corps, was to lead the way. By the end of the first day, the group had pushed seventy kilometers into enemy territory. Red counterattacks on their unprotected flanks slowed them down, resulting in the tank battle of Raseiniai, but the group managed to capture Dünaburg on the Western Dvina on June 26, with a bridgehead established shortly thereafter. The group then pushed northeast through Latvia to the Stalin Line. In mid-July, General Erich Hoepner was preparing to push the last one hundred kilometers to Leningrad. But Wilhelm von Leeb, commander of the army group, had other plans for the group and the advance did not continue for several more weeks.

In _Leningrad_—first published in German in 1961 and now translated into English for the first time—W. Chales de Beaulieu, Panzer Group 4 chief of staff, offers a detailed account of the group’s advance, as well as an assessment of the fighting, an examination of the limitations imposed on Army Group North and their effects on the operation, and the lessons to be learned from their experiences in the Baltic States, concluding with a discussion of whether Leningrad could ever have been taken in the first place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lie in the Dark and Listen: The Remarkable Expliots of a WWII Bomber Pilot and Great Escaper*



  






*A memoir of a World War II British bomber pilot who was imprisoned by the Nazis and went on to inspire the Steve McQueen character in The Great Escape.*

By age 21, Ken had already trained to be a pilot officer, flown 56 hair-raising bomber missions by night over Germany, taken part in the siege of Malta, got married, been shot down into a remote Norwegian lake, been captured and interrogated, sent to Stalag Luft III, and survived the Great Escape and the forced March to Bremen. This is truly a real-life adventure story, written with accuracy, pace, and drama.

*“Ken Rees had a war career that takes the breath away and he describes it so well one can imagine one was there, experiencing the terror.” —Frederick Forsyth, #1 New York Times – bestselling author of The Fox and The Day of the Jackal*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T-34: An Illustrated History of Stalin’s Greatest Tank*



  






The T-34 was one of the most remarkable tanks of the Second World War. Although the Red Army suffered continual heavy tank losses, the rugged and reliable T-34 was an immense success story and was ultimately instrumental in turning the tide of the war.

This photographic history follows the story of this exceptional armoured vehicle from its disastrous first action during Operation Barbarossa to its miraculous defence of Moscow, its envelopment of the Axis forces at Stalingrad and victory at Kursk, and finally, the advance to the gates of Warsaw then on to Berlin.

Packed with a wealth of images, including rare archive photographs and photographs of surviving examples, this is an extraordinary record of both the tank and its personnel. The accompanying text features an in-depth technical evaluation outlining the differences in the myriad of models, including detailed plans of each type, alongside a gripping breakdown of the tank’s entire operational history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.40

*The Americans and Germans in Bastogne: First-Hand Accounts from the Commanders *



  






In December 1944 the Third Reich was retreating. It was almost inconceivable that they could mount a counter offensive.

To the Allies, the capitulation of the Third Reich was just around the corner. Or was it? Instead, could the Battle of the Bulge succeed in turning the tide of the war for the German high command?

The US 101st Airborne were the only Allied unit capable of slowing down the German advance towards Antwerp - and they were ordered to do just that - at a place called Bastogne.

The battle for the small Belgium cross-roads town is now world famous and to add to that historical narrative, the author has located declassified interviews with the German unit commanders who took part. Brought together for the first time - they provide a unique perspective on the battle as the Germans were forced to make continuous alterations to their plans - and the 101st resisted every attempt to dislodge them.

This book offers significant and fresh research on this famous battle and the narrative unfolds in words of the men who were actually there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*British Army of the Rhine: The BAOR, 1945–1993 (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






The nervous geopolitical tension between East and West, the Cold War, emerged before the end of the Second World War and lasted until 1991 with the collapse of the Soviet Union. The British Army of the Rhine was born in 1945 out of the British Liberation Army at the close of the war as the military government of the British zone of occupied Germany. As the Soviet threat increased, so BAOR became less of an occupational army and assumed the role of defender of Western Europe, and as a major contributor to NATO after 1949.This book traces and examines the changing role of BAOR from 1945 to its demise in the 1993 Options for Change defence cuts. It looks at the part it played in the defence of West Germany, its effectiveness as a Cold War deterrent, the garrisons and capabilities, logistics and infrastructure, its arms and armour, the nuclear option and the lives of the thousands of families living on the front line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Amphibious Assault Falklands: The Battle of San Carlos Water*



  






*A British Naval commander’s eyewitness account of the 1982 war in the South Atlantic.*

Since he was in charge of the amphibious operations in the Falklands War, it goes without saying that there is no one better qualified to tell the story of that aspect of the campaign than Commodore Michael Clapp. Here he describes, with considerable candor, some of the problems met in a Navy racing to war and finding it necessary to recreate a largely abandoned operational technique in a somewhat ad hoc fashion. During the time it took to “go south,” some sense of order was imposed and a not very well defined command structure evolved, this was not done without generating a certain amount of friction. He tells of why San Carlos Water was chosen for the assault and the subsequent inshore operations. Michael Clapp and his small staff made their stand and can claim a major role in the defeat of the Argentine Air and Land Forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reasons in Writing: A Commando's View of the Falklands War *



  






Reasons in Writing tells Southby-Tailyour's story of the Falklands War largely through the medium of diaries and letters written during his peacetime tour of duty in the seventies and the war itself. Reasons in Writing, is unlikely to be rivalled for its immediacy, insight and deep and genuine feeling for the Islands themselves, based on experience gained (unlike any other participant civilian or service) before, during and after that fateful winter of 1982.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*3 Para Mount Longdon: The Bloodiest Battle (Elite Forces Operations Series)*



  






*The author of Falklands Hero follows the Third Parachute Battalion through a ferocious battle to secure a key strategic position during the Falklands War.*

This, the first in a series on Special Operations, tells the story of Three Para and the often-neglected struggle for Mount Longdon. It was a battle that tested the discipline, comradeship, and professionalism of the Paras to the limit; it was a battle that witnessed another posthumous Victoria Cross; it turned out to be the bloodiest battle of the entire Falklands Campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Falklands Hero: Ian McKay–The last VC of the 20th Century *



  






At the height of the bitter battle for Mount Longdon during the Falklands War , 3rd Battalion, Parachute Regiments assault has stalled in the face of determined resistance. With his platoon held up by an Argentine machine gun, it falls to Sergeant Ian McKay to act. The machine gun has to be silenced to break the deadlock. Gathering a small group together, Ian McKay leads them in a headlong dash into the teeth of a withering fire. One by one they fall until only McKay is left, charging on alone towards the Argentine gun and a place in history. His was the final act of a man who lived, breathed and was shaped by the Parachute Regiment: an act which earned him a posthumous Victoria Cross. This is the story of Ian McKay: the last British hero of the Twentieth Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Exocet Falklands: The Untold Story of Special Forces Operations *



  






*“A fascinating account of three SAS missions to counter the Exocet missile . . . from ill-thought out ideas to near suicidal one-way trips onto enemy soil.”—Soldier Magazine*

This is a revelatory account of three un-tabulated special forces operations, PLUM DUFF, MIKADO and KETTLEDRUM, that were tasked to destroy Argentina’s Exocet missiles during the 1982 Falkland’s campaign.

Interviews with the SAS officer commanding Operation PLUM DUFF, members of the reconnaissance patrol for Operation MIKADO, plus the navigator of the helicopter that flew eight troopers into Tierra del Fuego, has allowed the author to describe the tortuous events that led, instead, to a significant survival story.

The RAF pilots ordered to conduct an “assault-landing” of two Hercules onto Rio Grande air base during Operation MIKADO have spoken of the extraordinary procedures they developed: so have the commander of the SBS and the captain of the British submarine involved in Operation KETTLEDRUM.

The Super Étendard pilots who sank HMS _Sheffield_ and MV _Atlantic Conveyor_ and then “attacked” HMS _Invincible_, plus a key member of the Argentine special forces and the brigadier defending Rio Grande, add credence, depth and gravitas to the saga: as does an equally revealing interview with the SIS (MI6) officer who led the world-wide search for Exocets on the black market. Disturbing over-confidence by commanders at home was finely counter-balanced by stirring accounts of inspiring physical and moral courage across the South Atlantic.

_Exocet Falklands_ is a ground-breaking work of investigative military history from which many salutary lessons can be learned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*5th Infantry Brigade in the Falklands*



  






For many people it was 3 Commando Brigade, commanded by Major General Julian Thompson, and made up of Royal Marines and Para's that recaptured the Falklands. Yet 5th Infantry Brigade played a key and until now little acknowledged role in this extraordinary saga. Cobbled together in haste (having been stripped of its assets to bring 3 Commando Brigade up to strength), it comprised principally of two Guards battalions (2nd Scots and 1st Welsh) and the Gurkhas. Many felt it was inadequately trained when it sailed from Southampton on the QE 2 and this view was given substance by early disasters such as the tragedy at Bluff Cove. Yet by the end, its contribution, of which Tumbledown is the best known, could not be denied. Why then was its commander (Brigadier Tony Wilson) so conspicuously ignored when the medals and decorations were handed out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Growing Up at Grossinger's*



  






"To be devoured in one non-stop gulp...fascinating reading."—The New York Post From 1919 to 1986, Grossinger's Catskill Resort Hotel provided a summer retreat from the city heat for New York's Jews, and entertained the great, the near-great, and the not so great, Jews and Gentiles alike. A melting pot of the Borscht Belt, sports, and show-biz worlds, loyal visitors included Red Buttons, Rocky Marciano, Eddie Fisher, and Jackie Robinson. Tania Grossinger grew up there. In her fascinating insider's account of life in the hospitality industry, she sheds light on how hotel children keep up with the frenetic pace of life, and how they come to grips with the outside world (which intrudes now and again), sex (happening in every room), and, occasionally, their intellectual interests. Growing Up at Grossinger's is both a wonderful coming-of-age story and a sentimental reading of a chapter of the Jewish experience in America that has now closed. 25 b/w photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation White Rabbit: LSD, the DEA, and the Fate of the Acid King*



  






*A search for the truth behind the DEA’s life imprisonment of acid's most famous martyr.*

_Operation White Rabbit_ traces the rise and fall—and rise and fall again—of the psychedelic community through the life of the man known as the “Acid King:” William Leonard Pickard. Pickard was a legitimate genius, a follower of Timothy Leary, a con artist, a womanizer, and a believer that LSD would save lives. He was a foreign diplomat, a Harvard fellow, and the biggest producer of LSD on the planet—if you believe the DEA.

A narrative for fans of Michael Pollan’s _How to Change Your Mind, _Pickard’s personal story is set against a fascinating chronicle of the social history of psychedelic drugs from the 1950s on. From LSD distribution at UC Berkeley to travelling the world for the State Department, Pickard’s story is one of remarkable genius—that is, until a DEA sting named “Operation White Rabbit” captured him at an abandoned missile silo in Kansas. Pickard, the DEA said, was responsible for 90 percent of the world’s production of lysergic acid.

The DEA announced to the public that they found 91 pounds of LSD. In reality, the haul was seven ounces. They found none of the millions of dollars Pickard supposedly amassed, either. But nonetheless, he is now serving two consecutive life sentences without possibility of parole. Pickard has become acid’s best-known martyr in the process, continuing his advocacy and artistic pursuits from jail.

Pickard has successfully sued the US government because his requests for information on his case returned two blank DEA documents. But the appeals of his sentence have continually failed. The author visits him regularly in jail in an effort to find the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Complete Harvesters Series: A Post-Apocalyptic Alien Invasion Adventure *



  






*He just wanted his exosuit back. She was out to save her brother.
What they got were bloodthirsty aliens... And maybe the end of the world.
Prepare for 1,600+ pages of rip-roaring sci-fi adventure!*

_"Extremely entertaining!"
"This author KNOWS HOW TO WRITE AN ADVENTURE STORY!!"
"Suspenseful, funny, and compelling."
"Sci-fi, dystopia, vampires, Star Wars references, and style. It has it all."_

In a world devastated by alien invasion, Jarek and Rachel were never paragons of heroism. They survived, same as anyone else. They protected what was dear—Jarek with his exosuit and beloved AI companion, Rachel with her brother. They kept things simple... until the raknoth came and took it all away.

Now, Jarek and Rachel will stop at nothing to protect what's theirs, even if it means swallowing their pride and working together to survive. Because it turns out the raknoth are only the beginning of the bad news for Mother Earth...

What do a smart-mouthed sword-slinger and a surly arcanist have in common? Neither of them signed up for this crap. But together, they _might_ just be strong enough to finish it. Assuming they don't kill each other first...

Are _you_ ready to suit up and save the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dragon Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 7)*



  






*A whodunit that “presents a good puzzle, and that, according to Mr. Vance and his tens of thousands of readers, is what murder mystery books are for” (The New York Times).*

No question, _The Dragon Murder Case_ showcases Our Philo at his most supremely irritating. The book is set at a Manhattan mansion complete with picturesque pool. Into that pool dives Sanford Montague, never to be seen again. Fools rush to blame the supernatural, noting that the “Dragon Pool,” is supposedly home to a monster known to the Lenape Indians. Philo’s not so sure: He is (of course) an expert on both dragons and the Lenape Indians, with a sort of sideline expertise in pools and fish.

It is tempting to agree with Ogden Nash that “Philo Vance needs a kick in the pance”: and by the time you reach the end of _Dragon_, you will almost certainly want to point your boot at his posterior. But you will have had a swell time getting there, and we’ve got a crisp greenback that says you’ll be chuckling too hard to aim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killer Comfort Food (A Farm-to-Fork Mystery Book 5) *



  






*Angie Turner’s Idaho restaurant, the County Seat, is known and loved for its fresh food. For Angie, it’s also meant a fresh start. But when big agriculture comes to town—along with whispers of foul play—Angie could lose more than the farm . . .*

A soybean processing plant is trying to buy up the land around the small farm Angie’s beloved Nona left her. If Angie doesn't sell, she'll be surrounded by the plant and the congestion that comes with it. On the other hand, it’s Nona’s farmhouse. What is Angie supposed to do without it? Move into a condo in town with Precious, Mabel, and Dom—respectively, a goat, chicken, and dog. Worse, a troubling rumor is circulating about the lawyer who’s heading up the development: His socialite wife seems to be missing. When Barb, owner of the local bar, asks Angie to look into the woman's disappearance, she’s hesitant—until Barb reveals her surprising connection. Now it’s up to Angie to find the woman, uncover a shady plot, and hang onto her home—before she becomes a criminal’s final course . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Velocity (The Karen Vail Series, Book 3) *



  






*From a USA Today–bestselling author: FBI profiler Karen Vail’s hunt for a serial killer leads her into a dangerous criminal web—“relentless as a bullet” (Michael Connelly).*

After a colleague connects Vail with covert Department of Defense operative Hector DeSantos, who has a knack for uncovering difficult-to-locate information, the pair pries loose long-buried secrets and deceptions that reveal a much-larger criminal enterprise at work. As Vail squares off against foes more dangerous than any she has yet encountered, shocking personal and professional truths emerge—truths that may be more than she can handle.

In keeping with Alan Jacobson’s page-turning style, _Velocity_ is a high-octane thriller, a memorable work rich in believable characters and an intricately plotted story that’s well-researched and ripped from today’s headlines. _Velocity_ was named one of the _Strand Magazine_’s top ten books for 2010, _Suspense Magazine_’s top five thrillers of 2010, _Library Journal_’s top five thrillers of the year, and the _Los Angeles Times_’ top picks of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Way Out (The Karen Vail Series, Book 5)*



  






*The FBI profiler teams up with Scotland Yard in this “outstanding thriller” by the USA Today–bestselling author of The 7th Victim (Library Journal, starred review).*

When a potent firebomb destroys part of an art gallery in an exclusive London district, FBI profiler Karen Vail is dispatched to England to work with Scotland Yard on drafting a threat assessment to head off future attacks. But Vail soon discovers that at the heart of the bombing lies a four-hundred-forty-year-old manuscript that holds clues to England’s past—with dramatic political and social implications. The manuscript’s content is so explosive that a group of political radicals is bent on destroying it at all costs.

Or is it the work of someone else? The trail leads Vail to a notorious fugitive who has escaped law enforcement for decades, and who appears to be planning a major attack on London and the United States. When Hector DeSantos, banished from the US Department of Defense and now a rogue covert operative, turns up in England and takes actions that threaten Vail’s life, she finds herself on the run from the British security service, Scotland Yard, and a group of internationally trained assassins—all determined to silence her . . . all tightening the net to ensure that she’s got no way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Jo Modeen Box Set: Books 1-3 (The Jo Modeen Box Sets Book 1)*



  






*Josephine Dakota Modeen: Beautiful. Noble. Deadly.*
Having passed the gruelling entry programme and become the first woman to be accepted into Australia’s elite Special Forces, decorated ex-soldier Jo Modeen is left wondering what’s next after leaving the Army.
When unexpectedly contacted by her old CO, now a team leader with an Australian national security agency, she knows it’s not a social call. What she doesn’t know is how it will change her life….
The first book in this set of 3 introduces ex-Special Forces soldier Jo Modeen. The next two prove why she's the heroine we’d all like to have on our side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Freefall: A Novel *



  






*“The corporate malfeasance and shady conspiracies of John Grisham, with the frank feminism of two rounded female protagonists.”* — _Entertainment Weekly

They say your daughter is dead.
You know they’re wrong._
When her fiancé’s private plane crashes in the Colorado Rockies, everyone assumes Allison Carpenter is dead.
But Maggie, Allison’s mother back home in Owl Creek, Maine, refuses to believe them. Maggie knows her daughter – or she used to, anyway. For the past two years, the two women have been estranged, and while Maggie doesn’t know anything about Ally’s life now – not even why she was on a private plane to begin with – she still believes in her girl’s strength, and in their love for each other.
As Allison struggles across the treacherous mountain wilderness, Maggie embarks on a desperate search for answers about the world Allison has been involved in. What was she running from? And can Maggie uncover the truth in time to save her?
Told from the perspectives of a mother and daughter separated by distance but united by an unbreakable bond, _Freefall_ is a heart-stopping, propulsive thriller about two tenacious women overcoming unimaginable obstacles to protect themselves and the ones they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Darling: The most shocking psychological thriller you will read this year *



  






*‘Stunning’* Laura Marshall, author of _Friend Request_
*‘The twists and turns left me reeling’ *Eleanor Wasserberg, author of _Foxlowe

I knew she was trouble from the moment I saw her. I felt it as she stood in the doorway that day: disaster. Not just because she was so different, that skin and that hair, as different from me as it’s possible to be. There was something wrong about her. Wrong for us. It was never going to work.
Now she is dead and only I am left to love him. She is dead, and it’s all my fault._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dark Side of the Island *



  






*A former WWII intelligence agent searches for redemption in this thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Midnight Bell.*

It’s been nearly twenty years since Hugh Lomax set foot on the Greek island of Kyros. During World War II, British Intelligence sent him there on a mission to take out a high-tech German radar station. Aided by the local resistance, he succeeded—but was also captured and spent the rest of the war imprisoned.

Now, he’s returned. But he is far from welcome.

When he reunites with someone he thought an old friend, the man threatens to kill him. The local authorities make it clear that he should leave and never come back. Because although he thought he had helped save Kyros, Lomax soon learns that his former comrades believe he turned traitor in captivity—a betrayal that cost many lives.

Unwilling to live with the betrayal, Lomax must delve into the violent past and dig into the unfamiliar present to find the man who stained his name with the blood of his friends. But this secret enemy is still watching his every move, waiting to silence him forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bono: The Amazing Story of a Rescue Cat Who Inspired a Community *



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of Cleo: A funny and moving account of a life-changing month as a foster mother—to a homeless cat named Bono.*

When Helen Brown arrived in New York for a much-anticipated visit, a fellow animal lover talked her into fostering a shelter cat. Helen visualized a sweet-natured cuddler who blinked and dozed a lot. What she got at Manhattan’s Bideawee shelter was a wide-eyed and unpredictable Persian with a punked-out haircut and a feisty attitude.

Bono had become homeless during Hurricane Sandy, had survived a serious infection, and needed daily medications. As a “special needs” cat, he was an unlikely candidate for adoption. But as affection between them grew, Helen resolved to see that Bono found his forever home. She didn’t know that he would change her life in ways she never dreamed possible and teach her lessons she would cherish ever after. Just as this sweet, beleaguered, and hopeful guy deserved a fresh start, Helen too was ready for new beginnings. And so began a heartwarming, uplifting, lasting kind of love . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When You Lie About Your Age, the Terrorists Win: Reflections on Looking in the Mirror*



  






Stand-up comic and comedy writer Carol Leifer faced a critical dilemma and had only two options: either continue sharing her greatest childhood memory (seeing the Beatles at Shea Stadium in 1966) or lie about her age. But the choice soon became clear: “I see now that when you deny your age, you deny yourself, and when you lie about your age, you become your inauthentic twin. But most important, when you lie about your age, they win. (And of course by ‘they,’ I mean the terrorists).” Now, in this uproarious book, Leifer reveals all—her age, her outlook, her life philosophy—no holds barred.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Queen: Eleanor Talbot, the Woman Who Put Richard III on the Throne *



  






When Edward IV died in 1483, the Yorkist succession was called into question by doubts about the legitimacy of his son, Edward (one of the "Princes in the Tower"). The crown passed to Edward's undoubtedly legitimate younger brother, Richard, Duke of Gloucester. But those who believed in the legitimacy of Edward IV's children viewed Richard III's accession with suspicion. From the day when Edward IV married Eleanor, or pretended to do so, the House of York confronted an uncertain future. This book argues that Eleanor Talbot was married to Edward IV, therefore Edward's subsequent marriage to Elizabeth Woodville was bigamous, making her children illegitimate. It also offers a solution to one of history's great mysteries, by putting forward groundbreaking new evidence that calls into question the identity of the "bones in the urn" in Westminster Abbey, believed for centuries to be the remains of the "Princes in the Tower."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gettysburg: The Last Invasion (Vintage Civil War Library)*



  






*Winner of the Guggenheim-Lehrman Prize in Military History

An Economist Best Book of the Year

A Kirkus Reviews Best Nonfiction Book of the Year*
The Battle of Gettysburg has been written about at length and thoroughly dissected in terms of strategic importance, but never before has a book taken readers so close to the experience of the individual soldier.

Two-time Lincoln Prize winner Allen C. Guelzo shows us the face, the sights and the sounds of nineteenth-century combat: the stone walls and gunpowder clouds of Pickett’s Charge; the reason that the Army of Northern Virginia could be smelled before it could be seen; the march of thousands of men from the banks of the Rappahannock in Virginia to the Pennsylvania hills. What emerges is a previously untold story of army life in the Civil War: from the personal politics roiling the Union and Confederate officer ranks, to the peculiar character of artillery units. Through such scrutiny, one of history’s epic battles is given extraordinarily vivid new life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Magnificent Disaster: The Failure of Market Garden, The Arnhem Operation, September 1944*



  






After Normandy, the most spectacular Allied offensive of World War II was Operation Market Garden, which planned to join three divisions of paratroopers dropped behind German lines with massive armored columns breaking through the front. The object was to seize a crossing over the Rhine to outflank the heartland of the Third Reich and force a quick end to the war.

The operation utterly failed, of course, as the 1st British Airborne was practically wiped out, the American 82nd and 101st Airborne Divisions became tied down in vicious combat for months, and the vaunted armored columns were foiled at every turn by improvisational German defenses. Some have called the battle “Hitler’s last victory.”

In this work, many years in the making, David Bennett puts forward a balanced and comprehensive account of the British, American, Polish, Canadian, and German actions, as well as the strategic background of the operation, in a way not yet done. He shows, for example, that rather than a bridgehead over the Rhine, Montgomery’s ultimate aim was to flank the Ruhr industrial area from the north. The book also deals as never before with the key role of all three Corps of British Second Army, not just Brian Horrocks’ central XXX Corps. For the first time, we learn the dramatic untold story of how a single company of Canadian engineers achieved the evacuation of 1st Airborne’s survivors back across the Rhine when all other efforts had failed. Also revealed is the scandal of how Polish Gen. Sosabowski was treated by the British military authorities, and how the operation would have failed at the outset but for the brilliant soldiery of the two American airborne divisions.

Respectfully nodding to _A Bridge Too Far_ and other excellent works on Market Garden, the author has interviewed survivors, walked the ground, and performed prodigious archival research to increase our understanding of the battle, from the actions of the lowliest soldier to the highest commander, Allied and German.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Brute: The Life of Victor Krulak, U.S. Marine *



  






*The author of American Patriot details the life of an innovative U.S. Marine Corps veteran of World War II, the Korean War, and the Vietnam War.*

From the earliest days of his thirty-four-year military career, Victor “Brute” Krulak displayed a remarkable facility for applying creative ways of fighting to the Marine Corps. He went on daring spy missions, was badly wounded, pioneered the use of amphibious vehicles, and masterminded the invasion of Okinawa. In Korea, he was a combat hero and invented the use of helicopters in warfare. In Vietnam, he developed a holistic strategy in stark contrast to the Army’s “Search and Destroy” methods—but when he stood up to LBJ to protest, he was punished.

And yet it can be argued that all of these accomplishments pale in comparison to what he did after World War II and again after Korea: Krulak almost single-handedly stopped the U.S. government from abolishing the Marine Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vitebsk: The Fight and Destruction of Third Panzer Army (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf Book 1)*



  






*A highly decorated Wehrmacht general gives “an incisive and accurate account” of a pivotal Eastern Front battle during World War II (Army Rumour Service).*

The city of Vitebsk in Belarus was of strategic importance during the fighting on the Eastern Front, as it controlled the route to Minsk. A salient in the German lines, Vitebsk had been declared a _Festerplatz_—a fortress town—meaning that it must be held at all costs. A task handed to 3rd Panzer Army in 1943.

Otto Heidkämper was chief of staff of Georg-Hans Reinhardt’s 3rd Panzer Army, Army Group Center, which was stationed around Vitebsk and Smolensk from early 1942 until June 1944. His detailed account of the defense of Vitebsk through the winter of 1943 into 1944, right up to the Soviet summer offensive, is a valuable firsthand account of how the operations around Vitebsk played out. Twenty maps accompany the narrative. During this time, 3rd Panzer Army undertook numerous military operations to defend the area against the Soviets; they also engaged in anti-partisan operations in the area, deporting civilians accused of supporting partisans, and destroying property.

Finally, in June 1944, the Soviets amassed four armies to take Vitebsk, which was then held by 38,000 men of 53rd Corps. Within three days, Vitebsk was encircled, with 53rd Corps trapped inside. Attempts to break the encirclement failed, and resistance in the pocket broke down over the next few days. On June 27, the final destruction of German resistance in Vitebsk was completed. Twenty thousand Germans were dead and another 10,000 had been captured.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panzer Operations: The Eastern Front Memoir of General Raus, 1941-1945*



  






Drawing from post-war reports commissioned by U.S. Army intelligence, World War II historian Steven H. Newton has translated, compiled, and edited the battle accounts of one of Germany's finest panzer commanders and a skilled tactician of tank warfare. Throughout most of the war, Erhard Raus was a highly respected field commander in the German-Soviet war on the eastern front, and after the war he wrote an insightful analysis of German strategy in that campaign.The Raus memoir covers the Russian campaign from the first day of the war to his relief from command at Hitler's order in the spring of 1945. It includes a detailed examination of the 6th Panzer Division's drive to Leningrad, Raus's own experiences in the Soviet winter counteroffensive around Moscow, the unsuccessful attempt to relieve Stalingrad, and the final desperate battles inside Germany at the end of the war. His battlefield experience and keen tactical eye make his memoir especially valuable for scholars, and his narrative is as readable as Heinz Guderian's celebrated Panzer Leader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Defense of Moscow 1941: The Northern Flank*



  






*The little-known story of the Battle of Kalinin on the eastern front, and how it shaped the course of WWII—based on archival records from both sides.*

There was only one point in the Second World War when Nazi Germany had a chance of winning. That point was October 1941, when most of the Red Army’s forces before Moscow had been smashed or encircled, and no reserves were available to defend the capital. All that stood in Hitler’s way were a handful of Soviet rifle divisions, tank brigades, and hastily assembled militia.

According to German accounts, their spearheads were stopped by the mud—but a close examination of German records shows this was not so. Instead, it is clear that it was the resistance of the Red Army, and bad, arrogant planning, that halted the Wehrmacht. This is the dramatic story that Jack Radey and Charles Sharp tell in this compelling study of a previously unknown part of the Battle of Moscow. Using archival records from both sides, they reveal how the Soviets inflicted a stunning defeat on a German plan to encircle six Soviet armies in the middle of October 1941.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stringbags in Action*



  






Admiral Schofields accounts of the Taranto and Bismarck battles make for unforgettable reading.The author traces the development of British naval aviation from its early beginnings in 1912, through the First World War and the frustrations of the inter-war years. The November 1940 attack on the Italian fleet in its strongly defended base at Taranto demonstrated for the first time the battle-winning capability of carrier-borne aircraft from HMS Illustrious. The lesson was quickly learnt by the Japanese who just over a year later inflicted such devastating losses on the American Pacific fleet at Pearl Harbor. In the second part the Author recounts the legendary action that culminated in the sinking of the Bismarck. While this action involved large numbers of Royal Navy ships, not least the battle cruiser Hood sunk with terrible loss of life, the Rodney, Prince of Wales and numerous cruisers, aircraft from Ark Royal and Victorious played a pivotal role.No two naval actions better demonstrate the early use of air power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Four Geniuses of the Battle of Britain: Watson-Watt, Henry Royce, Sydney Camm & RJ Mitchell*



  






"Had it not been for the vital contributions of the four men and their inventions described in this book the Battle of Britain could not have been won by the Royal Air Force. Each of these brilliant men contributed enormously to the aircraft and equipment upon which the gallant RAF fighter pilots depended to take on and defeat the hitherto overpowering Luftwaffe during Hitlers European onslaught. Watson Watt was the moving force behind Britains vital early warning radar network that allowed Allied fighter aircraft to intercept the incoming German bomber raids. Henry Royce was the driving force throughout the development of the Merlin engine that powered both the Hurricane and Spitfire.Sydney Camm persevered with the design of the Hawker Hurricane which was to destroy more Luftwaffe bombers in the Battle than any other type. It was amazingly resilient and provided an extremely stable gun platform. Never living long enough to see the success of his beautiful Spitfire, RJ Mitchell was the designer of the only British aircraft that could outperform the Nazi Bf 109s fighters and which allowed the attacking Hurricanes a little more safety while doing their job below. This is the story of those men behind the scene of the greatest air battle in history. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sydney Camm: Hurricane and Harrier Designer, Saviour of Britain*



  






*“Looks at the pioneering designer, Sydney Camm and examines his legacy, which was the design of two of our most iconic fighter planes . . . Brilliant!” —Books Monthly*

“This Man Saved Britain” ran a headline in the _News Chronicle_ on 18 February 1941, in a reference to the role of Sydney Camm, designer of the Hawker Hurricane, during the Battle of Britain. Similarly, the Minister of Economic Warfare, Lord Selborne, advised Winston Churchill that to Camm “England owed a great deal.”

Born in 1893, the eldest of twelve children, Camm was raised in a small, terraced house. Despite lacking the advantages of a financially secure upbringing and formal technical education after leaving school at 14, Camm would go on to become one of the most important people in the story of Britain’s aviation history.

Sydney Camm’s work on the Hurricane was far from the only pinnacle in his remarkable career in aircraft design and engineering—a career that stretched from the biplanes of the 1920s to the jet fighters of the Cold War. Indeed, over fifty years after his death, the revolutionary Hawker Siddeley Harrier in which Camm played such a prominent figure, following “a stellar performance in the Falkland Island crisis,” still remains in service with the American armed forces.

It is perhaps unsurprising therefore, as the author reveals in this detailed biography, that Camm would be knighted in his own country, receive formal honors in France and the United States, and be inducted into the International Hall of Fame in San Diego.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Price of Victory: The Red Army's Casualties in the Great Patriotic War*



  






*“A stark picture of war between the Germans and the Soviets, including some very interesting illustration . . . fascinating, if chilling, reading.”—Firetrench*

The Red Army’s casualties during the Second World War and the casualties sustained by the German army they fought are a key element in any assessment of the conflict on the Eastern Front. Since the war ended over seventy years ago, the statistics have been a source of bitter controversy, of claim and counterclaim, as each generation of historians has struggled to uncover the truth. This contentious issue is the subject of this absorbing book.

The figures reveal much about the way the war was fought, and they demonstrate the enormous human price the Soviet Union paid for its victory. That is why the statistics have been so strongly contested. Distortion and falsification by official historians have obscured the facts because the issue has been so heavily politicized. Using recently declassified information from the Russian archives, the authors focus in forensic detail on the way the figures were recorded and compiled and seek to explain why, so many years after the war, the full truth about the subject is still far from our reach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Stand at Le Paradis: The Events Leading to the SS Massacre of the Norfolks 1940*



  






In early September 1939, the 2nd Battalion Royal Norfolk Regiment were one of the first complete infantry units of the BEF to land in France. The first months of World War Two were relatively quiet but after deploying to the Maginot Line sector during January 1940 they came into contact with those Germans manning the West Wall or Siegfried Line. A patrol led by Captain Peter Barclay entered German territory and was attacked. As a result, the first decorations of the war were awarded. Barclay received the Military Cross and Lance-Corporal Davis the Military Medal while the remaining members of the patrol were mentioned in despatches. Two days later, the battalion suffered a tragic first when Lieutenant Patrick Everitt was mortally wounded while leading a daylight patrol. Everitt was the first British officer to be killed in action in the Second World War. When the Germans launched their offensive on 10 May, the BEF advanced to the River Dyle in Belgium. Within days the Allied Armies had been forced onto the back foot by the speed and ferocity of the German breakthrough. The Norfolks withdrew to the River Escaut where the BEF was to make a stand. On 21 May, the Company Sergeant Major George Gristock courageously destroyed some German machine-gun posts and won a posthumous Victoria Cross. As the Allies withdrew towards the Channel, the Norfolks were ordered to defend a section of the Canal Line between Béthune and Le Cornet Malo. Already down to around half strength, the Norfolks held their sector from 24 to 27 May. By the time the order was issued for them to withdraw, it was too late, Battalion HQ at Duries Farm, Le Paradis was surrounded and they had no alternative but to surrender, although ‘C Company held out until the following morning. After the surrender, ninety-nine men of the Battalion were marched to a paddock where they were machine-gunned in cold blood by their SS captors. Miraculously, two men survived and were instrumental in bringing the SS officer responsible, Fritz Knoechlien, to justice after the war. When the remnants of the battalion reassembled in England, its strength was just five officers and 134 other ranks. The remainder had either been killed or captured as POWs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighter Aces of the RAF in the Battle of Britain*



  






This book examines the reality behind the myths of the legendary RAF fighter aces during the Battle of Britain. The accounts of the experiences of fighter pilots are based on archival research, diaries, letters, published and unpublished memoirs and personal interviews with veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The German Invasion of Norway, April 1940*



  






*“Tremendous . . . zeroes in on the critical first days of Weserübung and offers a minutely detailed account of the unfolding action.”—World War II*

This book documents the German invasion of Norway, focusing on the events at sea. More than most other campaigns of WWII, Operation Weserübung has been shrouded in mystery, legend and flawed knowledge. Strategic, political and legal issues were at best unclear, while military issues were dominated by risk; the German success was the result of improvisation and the application of available forces far beyond the comprehension of British and Norwegian military and civilian authorities.

Weserübung was the first combined operation ever where air force, army and navy operated closely together. Troops were transported directly into battle simultaneously by warship and aircraft, and success required cooperation between normally fiercely competing services. It was also the first time that paratroopers were used. The following days were to witness the first dive bomber attack to sink a major warship and the first carrier task-force operations.

The narrative is based on primary sources from British, German and Norwegian archives, and it gives a balanced account of the reasons behind the invasion. With its unrivalled collection of photographs, many of which have never before appeared in print, this is a major new WWII history and a definitive account of Germany’s first and last major seaborne invasion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Chariot: The Raid on St Nazaire (Elite Forces Operations Series) *



  






By March 1942, mainland France had been under German occupation for almost two years. Every month that passed saw Germany bolster her defenses against an expected allied invasion. Every month that passed saw Germany tighten her grip on Britain's transatlantic lifeline; menacing allied shipping from the French west coast ports. At St Nazaire on the Loire estuary, the vast Normandie dry dock was the only one capable of holding the mighty battleship Tirpitz, still at large and free to hunt allied ships. Something had to be done. Operation Chariot was conceived; an audacious plan to mount a large-scale commando raid on the Normandie dock using a loaned US destroyer packed with high explosive as a battering ram. For the Germans at St Nazaire the invasion came earlier than expected. In the dead of night British commandos were landed and swarmed over the quaysides to destroy key installations. Grit, determination and training carried them forward to accomplish their mission at a heavy price in dead, wounded and captured. The award of more than eighty decorations for the raid - including five VCs - bore witness to the ferocity of the struggle to strike at the Germans in France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Yompers: With 45 Commando in the Falklands War*



  






*A British company commander details his experience serving in the Falklands War and reflects on the 1982 conflict.*

_“Yomping” was the word Commandos used for carrying heavy loads on long marches. It caught the public’s imagination during this short but bitter campaign and epitomized the grim determination and professionalism of our troops…_

Called to action on April 2, 1982, the men of 45 Commando Royal Marines assembled from around the world to sail 8,000 miles to recover the Falkland Islands from Argentine invasion. Lacking helicopters and short of food, they “yomped” in appalling weather carrying overloaded rucksacks, across the roughest terrain. Yet for a month in mid-winter, they remained a cohesive fighting-fit body of men. They then fought and won the highly successful and fierce night battle for Two Sisters, a 1,000-foot-high mountain which was the key to the defensive positions around Stanley.

More than just a first-hand story of that epic feat, this book is the first to be written by a company commander in the Falklands War. It offers a vivid description of the “yomp” and infantry fighting, and it also offers penetrating insights into the realities of war at higher levels. It is a unique combination of descriptive writing about frontline fighting and wider reflections on the Falklands War, and conflict in general.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Sister (The First Sister trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Combining the social commentary of The Handmaid’s Tale with the white-knuckled thrills of Red Rising, this epic space opera filled with “lush prose” (Publishers Weekly) follows a comfort woman as she claims her agency, a soldier questioning his allegiances, and a non-binary hero out to save the solar system.*

First Sister has no name and no voice. As a priestess of the Sisterhood, she travels the stars alongside the soldiers of Earth and Mars—the same ones who own the rights to her body and soul. When her former captain abandons her, First Sister’s hopes for freedom are dashed when she is forced to stay on her ship with no friends, no power, and a new captain—Saito Ren—whom she knows nothing about. She is commanded to spy on Captain Ren by the Sisterhood, but soon discovers that working for the war effort is much harder when you’re falling in love.

Lito val Lucius climbed his way out of the slums to become an elite soldier of Venus but was defeated in combat by none other than Saito Ren, resulting in the disappearance of his partner, Hiro. When Lito learns that Hiro is both alive and a traitor to the cause, he now has a shot at redemption: track down and kill his former partner. But when he discovers recordings that Hiro secretly made, Lito’s own allegiances are put to the test. Ultimately, he must decide between following orders and following his heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Post-Human Omnibus: A Science Fiction Novel (Post-Human Series)*



  






*The best science fiction is about humanity, and this is a story about what it means to be human. It’s about the future of our species, and the fight against the greatest threat it has ever faced.*
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐"Master of Science Fiction - If you love Asimov's Foundation, you'll love Simpson's Post-Human" --Amazon Reviewer
*Post-Human Omnibus* is a collection of *four* exciting science fiction novels. The books feature some of the most intriguing and thought-provoking concepts you will find in any science fiction story. If you enjoy Asimov's *I Robot* or Orson Scott Card's *Ender* series, then you will definitely love _Post-Human_.

Includes the first 4 novels in the Post-Human series:
① SUB-HUMAN
② POST-HUMAN
③ TRANS-HUMAN
④ HUMAN PLUS


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Space Assassins 1 & 2: A Space Assassin Bundle*



  






*Only a fool would target the deadliest order of assassins in the galaxy.

The galaxy had no shortage of fools.*

All of space was their domain, and their murderous skill with both magic and blades was legendary. But even the most powerful killers sometimes faced the unexpected, and with it their own possible demise. But with a legendary blade in hand and an unlikely band of allies united, whoever had foolishly attacked the order would pay the ultimate price.

*Books 1 & 2 of the Space Assassins series*
1. The Interstellar Slayer
2. The Vespus Blade


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ghalian Code: Space Assassins 3*



  






*Some say there is no honor among assassins.
That might be true of many, but not the Ghalian.*

The master assassin had survived a whirlwind of chaos as hidden enemies moved against his order. And he was _pissed_. Now, with his ex-pirate friend at his side, along with their smack-talking navigator and an assassin protegee of the deadliest variety, they were geared up to strike back.
But fate, it seemed, was not through with him. And she had a wicked sense of humor.

A new problem dropped in his lap. One that would delay his revenge.
A debt had been called in, and the code dictated it must be repaid, even if the timing was as bad as it could get. There simply wasn't a choice to be made. He had to respond. But once the dangerous endeavor was undertaken and the wheels set in motion, what at first seemed to be merely an inconvenient task of honor soon revealed itself to have far greater repercussions.

Much rode on this quest, and it would be a harrowing effort for even the most skilled members of the order of assassins. And this time the crew's success or failure could very well shift the balance of power in the entire galaxy.

No pressure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Interstellar Slayer: Space Assassins 1 *



  






*Kill or be killed, that was the assassin's way. It was an easy choice. That is, unless you found yourself fighting your former lover.*

Hozark was a master assassin, one of the finest the galaxy had ever seen. But when a routine contract goes horribly wrong, it becomes clear something sinister is at play. A powerful foe is hunting slayers, and only one weapon can end the bloodshed. A legendary vespus blade.

But there's just one enormous problem. Those with the arcane skill to craft them all perished long ago. Or so it is believed. But romors tell of one who may yet live, and if Hozark hopes to prevail, he will have to pursue those whispers to the ends of the galaxy. For not only does his own survival depend on it, but that of his order as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Wars: Ahsoka*



  






Fans have long wondered what happened to Ahsoka after she left the Jedi Order near the end of the Clone Wars, and before she re-appeared as the mysterious Rebel operative Fulcrum in Rebels. Finally, her story will begin to be told. Following her experiences with the Jedi and the devastation of Order 66, Ahsoka is unsure she can be part of a larger whole ever again. But her desire to fight the evils of the Empire and protect those who need it will lead her right to Bail Organa, and the Rebel Alliance….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Taking: A Novel*



  






In one of the most dazzling books of his celebrated career, Dean Koontz delivers a masterwork of page-turning suspense that surpasses even his own inimitable reputation as a chronicler of our worst fears—and best dreams. In The Taking he tells the story of a community cut off from a world under siege, and the terrifying battle for survival waged by a young couple and their neighbors as familiar streets become fog-shrouded death traps. Gripping, heartbreaking, and triumphant in the face of mankind’s darkest hour, here is a small-town slice-of-doomsday thriller that strikes to the core of each of us to ask: What would you do in the midst of *The Taking*.

On the morning that will mark the end of the world they have known, Molly and Niel Sloan awaken to the drumbeat of rain on their roof. It has haunted their sleep, invaded their dreams, and now they rise to find a luminous silvery downpour drenching their small California mountain town. A strange scent hangs faintly in the air, and the young couple cannot shake the sense of something wrong.

As hours pass and the rain continues to fall, Molly and Niel listen to disturbing news of extreme weather phenomena across the globe. Before evening, their little town loses television and radio reception. Then telephone and the Internet are gone. With the ceaseless rain now comes an obscuring fog that transforms the once-friendly village into a ghostly labyrinth. By nightfall the Sloans have gathered with some of their neighbors to deal with community damage...but also because they feel the need to band together against some unknown threat, some enemy they cannot identify or even imagine.

In the night, strange noises arise, and at a distance, in the rain and the mist, mysterious lights are seen drifting among the trees. The rain diminishes with the dawn, but a moody gray-purple twilight prevails. Soon Molly, Niel, and their small band of friends will be forced to draw on reserves of strength, courage, and humanity they never knew they had. For within the misty gloom they will encounter something that reveals in a terrifying instant what is happening to their world—something that is hunting them with ruthless efficiency. Epic in scope, searingly intimate and immediate in perspective, *The Taking* is an adventure story like no other, a relentless roller-coaster read that brings apocalypse to Main Street and showcases the talents of one of our most original and mesmerizing novelists at the pinnacle of his powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vampire Academy*



  






The story that kicked off the international #1 bestselling _Vampire Academy_ series is NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE!

St. Vladimir’s Academy isn’t just any boarding school—it’s a hidden place where vampires are educated in the ways of magic and half-human teens train to protect them. Rose Hathaway is a Dhampir, a bodyguard for her best friend Lissa, a Moroi Vampire Princess. They’ve been on the run, but now they’re being dragged back to St. Vladimir’s—the very place where they’re most in danger. . . .
Rose and Lissa become enmeshed in forbidden romance, the Academy’s ruthless social scene, and unspeakable nighttime rituals. But they must be careful lest the Strigoi—the world’s fiercest and most dangerous vampires—make Lissa one of them forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Before the Fall*



  






On a foggy summer night, eleven people--ten privileged, one down-on-his-luck painter--depart Martha's Vineyard on a private jet headed for New York. Sixteen minutes later, the unthinkable happens: the plane plunges into the ocean. The only survivors are the painter Scott Burroughs and a four-year-old boy, who is now the last remaining member of an immensely wealthy and powerful media mogul's family.

Was it by chance that so many influential people perished? Or was something more sinister at work? A storm of media attention brings Scott fame that quickly morphs into notoriety and accusations, and he scrambles to salvage truth from the wreckage. Amid trauma and chaos, the fragile relationship between Scott and the young boy grows and glows at the heart of this stunning novel, raising questions of fate, morality, and the inextricable ties that bind us together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Widow: A Novel (Will Trent Book 9) *



  






*Instant New York Times Bestseller!
New York Times bestselling author Karin Slaughter brings back Will Trent and Sara Linton in this superb and timely thriller full of devious twists, disturbing secrets, and shocking surprises you won’t see coming
A mysterious kidnapping*
On a hot summer night, a scientist from the Centers for Disease Control is grabbed by unknown assailants in a shopping center parking lot. The authorities are desperate to save the doctor who’s been vanished into thin air.
*A devastating explosion*
One month later, the serenity of a sunny Sunday afternoon is shattered by the boom of a ground-shaking blast—followed by another seconds later. One of Atlanta’s busiest and most important neighborhoods has been bombed—the location of Emory University, two major hospitals, the FBI headquarters, and the CDC.
*A diabolical enemy*
Medical examiner Sara Linton and her partner Will Trent, an investigator with the Georgia Bureau of Investigation, rush to the scene—and into the heart of a deadly conspiracy that threatens to destroy thousands of innocent lives. When the assailants abduct Sara, Will goes undercover to save her and prevent a massacre—putting his own life on the line for the woman and the country he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wildflower Graves: A totally gripping mystery thriller (Detective Ellie Reeves Book 2)*



  






*The darkness closed around her. She tried to clear her vision, but there was no light, no noise, nothing. Only the emptiness, the echoing sound of being alone. Fear pulsed through her. The man had come out of nowhere. Who was he? Blinking away tears of frustration, in the pitch black she felt the floor and walls surrounding her. Cold. Steel. Bars.

Detective Ellie Reeves* is hiking in the Appalachian Mountains when she discovers a body. As dusk falls, a gust of wind blows some petals on to Ellie’s path. Following the trail, she finds a golden-haired young woman dead on a bed of daffodils, with a note: _Monday’s child is fair of face_.

Thanks to her own past, the childhood she tries her hardest to forget, Ellie knows that the wilderness––and its shadows––is the perfect hunting ground for a criminal. She’s certain that the sinister nursery rhyme, written with an old-fashioned typewriter, means something.

It soon becomes clear when another body is found. Under the light of the moon, Ellie spots wildflower petals floating in a river. On the bank lies Tuesday’s child, another young woman who lost her life, far too soon, at the hands of a monster.

Ellie is up against a serial killer who will claim a victim for every day of the week. In the next twenty-four hours there will be another death, and when her own house is broken into, daffodil petals strewn across the floor, it’s clear the ruthless murderer has Ellie in his sights. Can she save more innocent women from his clutches? Or will he get to her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Burning Room (A Harry Bosch Novel Book 17) *



  






*In this #1 New York Times bestseller, Detective Harry Bosch and his rookie partner investigate a cold case that gets very hot . . . very fast.*
In the LAPD's Open-Unsolved Unit, not many murder victims die a decade after the crime. So when a man succumbs to complications from being shot by a stray bullet ten years earlier, Bosch catches a case in which the body is still fresh, but any other clues are virtually nonexistent. Even a veteran cop would find this one tough going, but Bosch's new partner, Detective Lucia Soto, has no homicide experience. A young star in the department, Soto has been assigned to Bosch so that he can pass on to her his hard-won expertise.
Now Bosch and Soto are tasked with solving a murder that turns out to be highly charged and politically sensitive. Beginning with the bullet that has been lodged for years in the victim's spine, they must pull new leads from years-old evidence, and these soon reveal that the shooting was anything but random.
As their investigation picks up speed, it leads to another unsolved case with even greater stakes: the deaths of several children in a fire that occurred twenty years ago. But when their work starts to threaten careers and lives, Bosch and Soto must decide whether it is worth risking everything to find the truth, or if it's safer to let some secrets stay buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Broken Promise *



  






*From New York Times bestselling author Linwood Barclay comes an explosive novel set in the peaceful small town of Promise Falls, where secrets can always be buried—but never forgotten…*

After his wife’s death and the collapse of his newspaper, David Harwood has no choice but to uproot his nine-year-old son and move back into his childhood home in Promise Falls, New York. David believes his life is in free fall, and he can’t find a way to stop his descent.

Then he comes across a family secret of epic proportions. A year after a devastating miscarriage, David’s cousin Marla has continued to struggle. But when David’s mother asks him to check on her, he’s horrified to discover that she’s been secretly raising a child who is not her own—a baby she claims was a gift from an “angel” left on her porch.

When the baby’s real mother is found murdered, David can’t help wanting to piece together what happened—even if it means proving his own cousin’s guilt. But as he uncovers each piece of evidence, David realizes that Marla’s mysterious child is just the tip of the iceberg.

Other strange things are happening. Animals are found ritually slaughtered. An ominous abandoned Ferris wheel seems to stand as a warning that something dark has infected Promise Falls. And someone has decided that the entire town must pay for the sins of its past…in blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stone Rain (Zack Walker Book 4)*



  






Metropolitan newspaper writer Zack Walker has a knack for stumbling onto deadly stories. But it’s one that his good friend Trixie Snelling doesn’t want told that’s about to unleash a storm of trouble. As a professional dominatrix in the suburbs, Trixie has her share of secrets, but Zack has no idea what she’s really hiding when a local newspaperman threatens to do an exposé on her…not until Zack finds a dead body strapped to the bondage cross in her basement dungeon.

Now Zack is implicated in a murder, Trixie is missing, and everything he thought he knew about his friend, his town, even his own marriage, reveals a darker side. Zack’s twisted trail to the truth will lead to a long-unsolved triple homicide, bikers, drug wars, and a stone-cold killer hell-bent on revenge. It’s a story that’s already cost him his job and possibly his wife, and, if Zack’s not very lucky, it will cost him his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Firewall (The Firewall Spies Book 1)*



  






*When a scientist at the world’s top AI company is murdered, a covert CIA operative must recruit a former love interest to help uncover the killer.*
_“A sleekly crafted, brilliantly paced techno thriller." _*—Steve Konkoly, WSJ and USA Today bestselling author of the Ryan Decker series*
Nations and corporations alike are racing to dominate the world’s artificial intelligence industry...by whatever means necessary.
With its genius CEO and breakthrough technology, the Silicon Valley-based Pax AI Corporation is one of the hottest companies in the sector. But when one of their top scientists is murdered at a prestigious tech conference, company executives and foreign spies are all on the suspect list.
In the aftermath of the killing, CIA officer Colt McShane has been assigned to a joint counterintelligence unit based in San Francisco. The unit’s leadership believes that an international espionage ring has been stealing classified technology from Pax AI.
Now they want Colt to use his past relationship with Pax AI executive Ava Klein to penetrate the company’s inner circle, and uncover the mole.
But as Colt learns more about Pax AI’s classified programs, he discovers just how powerful—and dangerous—their new technology can be. As the struggle for AI dominance grows ever more competitive, the factions vying for power are becoming desperate to achieve victory.
In the fight for absolute power, there can be only one winner. Each side has their own spies and secrets.
Whose side will win? And what secrets will they reveal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fly By Wire: A Jammer Davis Thriller*



  






*USA Today best-selling author

Winner of the Benjamin Franklin Award Silver Medal

The C-500 with its revolutionary fly-by-wire technology, had become the freight airframe of choice—until a routine delivery goes horribly wrong*

Falling like a stone from six miles up, a brand-new C-500 crashes in central France, killing two pilots aboard. With over one hundred C-500s in service around the world, interest is keen to get to the bottom of the mystery. When French officials take over this highly public investigation, they call in the best there is: they call Frank "Jammer" Davis.

A retired U.S. Air Force fighter pilot, Davis is part of the NTSB's "go team." With a reputation for getting things done—and for steamrolling anyone who gets in his way—Davis starts to dig.

But just as Davis starts his investigation, news of the crash is overshadowed by a more spectacular disaster: suicide bombers attack oil refineries across the world, sending governments and financial markets into a tailspin.

A relentless Davis keeps working, but when he finally uncovers the cause of the crash, and its terrifying connection to the terrorist attacks, it is a conspiracy of unthinkable proportions.

A conspiracy he might not be able to stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fly by Night: A Jammer Davis Thriller 2*



  






*USA Today best-selling author

Florida Book Award Gold Medal

Foreword Book of the Year

Fly by Night will shock you with a conspiracy so devastating that it will shake the world*

A top secret drone crashes in the lawless Horn of Africa. The CIA is prepared to write off the loss until evidence surfaces that the wreckage of their prized aircraft is hidden in a hangar outside Khartoum's main airport. The hangar is owned by a shady cargo airline that flies ancient DC-3s across Africa and the Middle East. The name of the company does nothing to still concern: FBN—Fly By Night Aviation.

The U.S. government must find out what is in the hangar, and when an FBN airplane crashes, the opportunity arises to send an investigator to get to the bottom of things. Jammer Davis is the NTSB's biggest headache, but also its best solo operator. He goes to Sudan in the name of solving an air crash, but with the true aim of locating the priceless remains of America's latest technological marvel.

As Davis enters this inhospitable world, he finds the two disparate mysteries strangely intertwined. True to his nature, Davis barges ahead. Yet everything he finds takes him in reverse, disproving what little he has been given as fact. From Khartoum, to the Sudanese desert, to the Red Sea, Davis is unstoppable. He soon discovers that more is at stake, an incredible conspiracy that will tear the region apart. And one that will threaten America like nothing before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Passenger 19: A Jammer Davis Thriller 3*



  






*USA Today Best-Selling Author

Florida Book Award Silver Medal

Jammer Davis has investigated many aircraft crashes—but never one with his daughter on board*

Jammer Davis has spent most of his life investigating aircraft accidents. When a small regional jet disappears over the jungles of Colombia, it is a tragedy like dozens of others he has seen...but for one terrible detail—his young daughter, who was en route to a semester abroad in South America, is listed on the passenger manifest.

A distraught Davis rushes to Bogota and bulls his way into the inquiry. When the wreckage is located, it becomes clear the crash was unsurvivable. As the investigation gains momentum, the facts go astray. Two pilots had been shot before the crash, along with one passenger. The possibility of a hijacking looms large as the search begins to focus on two passengers who boarded the plane, yet their remains cannot be found.

Davis uncovers an even more sinister plot behind the entire disaster—one that goes to the highest levels of the United States government. But how could it possibly involve his daughter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rogue (An American Ghost Thriller Book 1)*



  






*A deep-state US organization has a top-secret kill list—and a popular senator is on it.*
Nathan Stone was killed in action while serving as a covert CIA operative. Or so everyone thought. In reality he’s become a ghost, a black-ops asset with a new identity and controlled by a secret government organization. The Commission has one aim: to hunt down and assassinate anti-establishment enemies of the state.
Its number-one target is Senator Brad Crichton, an ambitious politician with growing support. Stone is ready to take him out, but his plan is soon compromised when the Commission’s kill list is leaked to a journalist—whose own name is on the list too. And when the journalist tries to alert the senator, he is found dead in suspicious circumstances. Stone is closing in on Crichton, but must act swiftly to reach him before the truth does.
He knows that one wrong foot will put him in the firing line. But where national security is at stake, the hunter can quickly become the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Catch and Kill: Lies, Spies, and a Conspiracy to Protect Predators*



  






*One of the Best Books of the Year
Time * NPR * Washington Post * Bloomberg News * Chicago Tribune * Chicago Public Library * Fortune * Los Angeles Times * E! News * The Telegraph * Apple * Library Journal
In this newly updated edition of the "meticulous and devastating" (Associated Press) account of violence and espionage that spent months on the New York Times Bestsellers list, Ronan Farrow exposes serial abusers and a cabal of powerful interests hell-bent on covering up the truth, at any cost - from Hollywood to Washington and beyond.*


In 2017, a routine network television investigation led to a story only whispered about: one of Hollywood's most powerful producers was a predator, protected by fear, wealth, and a conspiracy of silence. As Farrow drew closer to the truth, shadowy operatives, from high-priced lawyers to elite war-hardened spies, mounted a secret campaign of intimidation, threatening his career, following his every move, and weaponizing an account of abuse in his own family. This is the untold story of the exotic tactics of surveillance and intimidation deployed by wealthy and connected men to threaten journalists, evade accountability, and silence victims of abuse. And it's the story of the women who risked everything to expose the truth and spark a global movement


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The British Are Coming: The War for America, Lexington to Princeton, 1775-1777 (The Revolution Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*Winner of the George Washington Prize
Winner of the Barbara and David Zalaznick Book Prize in American History
Winner of the Excellence in American History Book Award
Winner of the Fraunces Tavern Museum Book Award

From the bestselling author of the Liberation Trilogy comes the extraordinary first volume of his new trilogy about the American Revolution
*
Rick Atkinson, author of the Pulitzer Prize-winning _An Army at Dawn_ and two other superb books about World War II, has long been admired for his deeply researched, stunningly vivid narrative histories. Now he turns his attention to a new war, and in the initial volume of the Revolution Trilogy he recounts the first twenty-one months of America’s violent war for independence.

From the battles at Lexington and Concord in spring 1775 to those at Trenton and Princeton in winter 1777, American militiamen and then the ragged Continental Army take on the world’s most formidable fighting force. It is a gripping saga alive with astonishing characters: Henry Knox, the former bookseller with an uncanny understanding of artillery; Nathanael Greene, the blue-eyed bumpkin who becomes a brilliant battle captain; Benjamin Franklin, the self-made man who proves to be the wiliest of diplomats; George Washington, the commander in chief who learns the difficult art of leadership when the war seems all but lost. The story is also told from the British perspective, making the mortal conflict between the redcoats and the rebels all the more compelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Warfare in the Ancient World*



  






Warfare in the Ancient World explores how civilizations and cultures made war on the battlefields of the Near East and Europe between the rise of civilization in Mesopotamia in the late fourth millenium BC and the fall of Rome.Through a exploration of twenty-six selected battles, military historian Brian Todd Carey surveys the changing tactical relationships between the four weapon systems - heavy and light infantry and hevay and light cavalry - focusing on how shock and missile combat evolved from tentative beginnings in the Bronze Age to the highly developed military organization created by the Romans.The art of warfare reached a very sophisticated level of development during this three millenia span. Commanders fully realized the tactical capabilities of shock and missile combat in large battlefield situations. Modern principles of war, like the primacy of the offensive, mass, and economy of force, were understood by pre-modern generals and applied on battlefields throughout the period.Through the use of dozens of multiphase tactical maps, this fascinating introduction to the art of war during western civilizations ancient and classical periods pulls together the primary and secondary sources and creates a powerful historical narrative. The result is a synthetic work that will be essential reading for students and armchair historians alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Woman Who Smashed Codes: A True Story of Love, Spies, and the Unlikely Heroine Who Outwitted America's Enemies*



  






*National Bestseller 
NPR Best Book of the Year
“Not all superheroes wear capes, and Elizebeth Smith Friedman should be the subject of a future Wonder Woman movie.” —The New York Times

Joining the ranks of Hidden Figures and In the Garden of Beasts, the incredible true story of the greatest codebreaking duo that ever lived, an American woman and her husband who invented the modern science of cryptology together and used it to confront the evils of their time, solving puzzles that unmasked Nazi spies and helped win World War II.*

In 1916, at the height of World War I, brilliant Shakespeare expert Elizebeth Smith went to work for an eccentric tycoon on his estate outside Chicago. The tycoon had close ties to the U.S. government, and he soon asked Elizebeth to apply her language skills to an exciting new venture: code-breaking. There she met the man who would become her husband, groundbreaking cryptologist William Friedman. Though she and Friedman are in many ways the "Adam and Eve" of the NSA, Elizebeth’s story, incredibly, has never been told.
In _The Woman Who Smashed Codes_, Jason Fagone chronicles the life of this extraordinary woman, who played an integral role in our nation’s history for forty years. After World War I, Smith used her talents to catch gangsters and smugglers during Prohibition, then accepted a covert mission to discover and expose Nazi spy rings that were spreading like wildfire across South America, advancing ever closer to the United States. As World War II raged, Elizebeth fought a highly classified battle of wits against Hitler’s Reich, cracking multiple versions of the Enigma machine used by German spies. Meanwhile, inside an Army vault in Washington, William worked furiously to break Purple, the Japanese version of Enigma—and eventually succeeded, at a terrible cost to his personal life.
Fagone unveils America’s code-breaking history through the prism of Smith’s life, bringing into focus the unforgettable events and colorful personalities that would help shape modern intelligence. Blending the lively pace and compelling detail that are the hallmarks of Erik Larson’s bestsellers with the atmosphere and intensity of _The Imitation Game, The Woman Who Smashed Codes_ is page-turning popular history at its finest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Long Shadow: The Legacies of the Great War in the Twentieth Century *



  






*Winner of the 2014 PEN Hessell-Tiltman Prize for the Best Work of History. "If you only read one book about the First World War in this anniversary year, read The Long Shadow. David Reynolds writes superbly and his analysis is compelling and original." —Anne Chisolm, Chair of the PEN Hessell-Tiltman Prize Committee, and Chair of the Royal Society of Literature.*

One of the most violent conflicts in the history of civilization, World War I has been strangely forgotten in American culture. It has become a ghostly war fought in a haze of memory, often seen merely as a distant preamble to World War II. In _The Long Shadow_ critically acclaimed historian David Reynolds seeks to broaden our vision by assessing the impact of the Great War across the twentieth century. He shows how events in that turbulent century—particularly World War II, the Cold War, and the collapse of Communism—shaped and reshaped attitudes to 1914–18.
By exploring big themes such as democracy and empire, nationalism and capitalism, as well as art and poetry, _The Long Shadow_ is stunningly broad in its historical perspective. Reynolds throws light on the vast expanse of the last century and explains why 1914–18 is a conflict that America is still struggling to comprehend. Forging connections between people, places, and ideas, The Long Shadow ventures across the traditional subcultures of historical scholarship to offer a rich and layered examination not only of politics, diplomacy, and security but also of economics, art, and literature. The result is a magisterial reinterpretation of the place of the Great War in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*West with the Night*



  






*The classic memoir of Africa, aviation, and adventure—the inspiration for Paula McLain’s Circling the Sun and “a bloody wonderful book” (Ernest Hemingway).*

Beryl Markham’s life story is a true epic. Not only did she set records and break barriers as a pilot, she shattered societal expectations, threw herself into torrid love affairs, survived desperate crash landings—and chronicled everything. A contemporary of Karen Blixen (better known as Isak Dinesen, the author of _Out of Africa_), Markham left an enduring memoir that soars with astounding candor and shimmering insights.

A rebel from a young age, the British-born Markham was raised in Kenya’s unforgiving farmlands. She trained as a bush pilot at a time when most Africans had never seen a plane. In 1936, she accepted the ultimate challenge: to fly solo across the Atlantic Ocean from east to west, a feat that fellow female aviator Amelia Earhart had completed in reverse just a few years before. Markham’s successes and her failures—and her deep, lifelong love of the “soul of Africa”—are all told here with wrenching honesty and agile wit.

Hailed as “one of the greatest adventure books of all time” by _Newsweek_ and “the sort of book that makes you think human beings can do anything” by the_ New York Times, West with the Night_ remains a powerful testament to one of the iconic lives of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Assault from the Sea 1939-1945*



  






*The Allied assault forces in World War II were carried by some of the greatest armadas ever assembled.*

These landings were the lynchpin of some of the greatest operations in the conflict. In Normandy on D-Day, 132,715 troops were put ashore in sixteen hours against some of the most sophisticated defences then known. At Okinawa, at H-Hour, over 183,000 men in 1,300 vessels made the last in a succession of major landings by United States amphibious forces against determined Japanese resistance.

Both these operations, and every other during the conflict, called for intricate planning, daring seamanship and great determination by the soldiers and marines who fought their way ashore, supported by naval forces and airmen, sometimes flying at wave-top height.

Part of the fascination of this aspect of World War II history is that, the Japanese apart, no one had had any experience of such amphibious warfare. The qualities of seamanship and self-confidence had to be inculcated into men who had often never seen the sea and were without mechanical experience. Three million American infantrymen had to be trained for this new form of warfare, as well as 62,000 Royal Naval and Royal Marine crews.

_Assault From The Sea _records the personal experience of the servicemen who took part in this unique aspect of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Child (Places of Power Book 1)*



  







*Powers are determined by geographic birth locations, and only the rich and powerful are permitted access to prized sites. SC is the first person born in space.*

The punishment for unauthorized births is death. Out of fear, SC keeps his strange abilities as his darkest secret. He pretends to be nothing more than a mere Regular while his peers develop unique powers, varying from controlling lightning to producing diamond hard skin. But when his mother is kidnapped by an unknown organization, SC has no choice but to act.


SC ventures into a school of talented students to learn to fight, where he must learn to master his powers without revealing their true nature. But soon he realizes that the school is more than it appears and that it may hold the secret to his missing mother. To rescue her, he will have to reveal powers never before seen in all of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Negative Film (Places of Power Book 2) *



  






*Second book in the Star Child: Places of Power series.*

The raids happen at night. Searches by the police are regular, tearing homes apart down to the nails, the officer's intentions a mystery. This time, it's not SC they are trying to find, but someone else entirely. Nothing will stop them, even if it means traveling halfway across the globe to chase a centuries old myth of a rare power.

Join SC and his friends as they discover the police's intentions and attempt to thwart their plans. But with a new villain in town, and Darian missing, can they be successful? Should they fail, the enemy will become more powerful than they can imagine. And if they succeed, they'll unearth secrets best left hidden by time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Titan Song (Places of Power Book 3)*



  






New powers. New villains. New secrets.

After SC and his team returns from the Amazon, Specials start going missing in high numbers. Not just any Specials, but those who can control others with their voices like Siri from the academy. He and the team investigate, bringing them to an adventure in a new country, and discovering a disturbing layer to the villains. Only they can fight to stop a chain reaction that they began with the rebellion at the rehabilitation facility which now threatens the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Seasoning (Foothold Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  






*Surprise. Adversity. Hope.*

Sixteen years have passed since the eight crew of the Starship Hope arrived in the Tau Ceti system and established a colony on the fifth planet from the star, a planet they named Serendipity.

Their colony has thrived. Together with their children they have turned their habitat into a paradise and begun to terraform the planet.

But none of them realise that another starship carrying more than a hundred people will soon arrive and change their lives forever.

The Seasoning continues the story started with Foothold, picking up just before the starship Inspiration arrives at Serendipity.

Hope comes in many forms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Resurrection (Foothold Book 5)*



  






Back to Earth at last, David Miller and his companions set out to save the world. But not all is as it seems – not everyone wants to be saved and not everyone can be trusted. Follow David and his friends as they discover what has become of Earth and learn who has survived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Constitution: Book 1 of The Legacy Fleet Series*



  






The year is 2650
75 years ago, an alien fleet attacked Earth.
Without warning. Without mercy.
We were not prepared.
Hundreds of millions perished. Dozens of cities burned.
We nearly lost everything.

Then, the aliens abruptly left.

We rebuilt. We armed ourselves. We swore: never again.
But the aliens never came back.

Until now.

With overwhelming force the aliens have returned, striking deep into our territory, sending Earth into a panic. Our new technology is useless. Our new ships burn like straw. All our careful preparations are wasted.

Now, only one man, one crew, and the oldest starship in the fleet stand between the Earth and certain destruction:

ISS CONSTITUTION


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Force: Origin Series Box Set (5- (Star Force Universe Book 2) *



  






Space is vast, and it's no wonder Earth has been forgotten...but we won't be forgotten forever.

So what do you do when you discover Earth used to be a border colony of a galactic Dinosaur empire that is going to come back sooner or later to reclaim it? Dinosaurs that talk, plan, build, and fight in powered armor and spaceships...but they don't bite. Instead they rip you limb from limb with their telekinesis or just burn your heretical ass down with their combat armor's energy weapons.

That's right, you're a heretic. Why? Because you were born without permission. Humans aren't allowed to reproduce because we've been given special powers that the Dinosaurs want strictly regulated, and passing them on to another via reproduction is punishable by death, for both the parents and the children.

But when Earth was abandoned some of the 8 foot tall slaves were left behind for unknown reasons. They were our ancestors, and they built the great pyramids and the other megalithic structures across the planet. They patterned them off of Dinosaur technology, or what little they could replicate of it, for when Earth was abandoned every building on the planet was reduced to rubble. How some of our ancestors survived is still a mystery.

But when a modern day Antarctic research expedition stumbles onto a warm rock in the ice fields near the planet's southern pole, they unwittingly discover the only remaining Dinosaur pyramid on the planet. One too strong to be destroyed, so it was simply buried before the surviving Dinosaurs left.

And within it we learn that within our genetic code are the dormant psionics granted to our ancestors. We also gain access to maps, blueprints, history, and the bone chilling realization that once the Dinosaur empire recovers from the damage the galaxy-wide Raptor rebellion caused, they'll be back to reclaim their rimward colonies, and when they find Humanity here they will enact the penalty our lineage demands...and kill every last one of us without mercy.

How much time do we have? No one knows, but we can't defend ourselves. The Dinosaurs are so advanced we might as well be fighting the Terminator with two sticks and a rock. So what do we do? Run? Hide? We can't even do that without spaceships and technology far beyond what we now possess.

Earth's only hope is a private organization called Star Force, spawned from the corporation that discovered the pyramid and kept it a secret from the public so the planet's inept governments couldn't waste our slim chance of survival. Billed as a private venture to spurn the colonization of space, Star Force has a secret mandate.

Use the pyramid database and build up Earth into an interstellar empire that can at least defend us against the numerous other alien threats out there as we search for a way to do the impossible and survive the return of the galactic Dinosaur empire known as the V'kit'no'sat.

Episodes in this set:

SF5-Gemini
SF6-Ambrosia
SF7-Fabrication
SF8-Flashpoint


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crystals (The Navy of Humanity: Wasp Pilot Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  






War with the aliens has broken out, and they seem to have all the advantages. Engineers and scientists are scrambling to develop weapons to stand up to the threat, but when all is said and done, it is the Navy fighter pilots who have to take the fight to the enemy.

Petty Officer Third Class Floribeth Salinas O’Shea Dalisay, one of the new enlisted fighter pilots, is on the front lines with VFX-99, the “Stingers.” Sent out as guinea pigs, they collect needed data on the enemy weapons systems by being targets. But even guinea pigs have teeth, and if she can survive, Beth is determined to use hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ace (The Navy of Humanity: Wasp Pilot Book 3) *



  






Alien Crystals don't recognize human boundaries.

The Navy of Humankind has to hold them back. Small fighters in the vastness of space. Joint Task Force Iron Shield stands ready. Too small to defend everywhere, they need intel so they can go on the attack. Maximize their firepower. Maximize their impact.

The Crystals do not know fear. They are coming for what they want. Wasp pilots are flying because they have to. Only they stand between the Crystals and humanity. Only the Iron Shield can stop the invasion.

Be ready. They are coming.

Join Floribeth “Fire Ant” Dalisay and the rest of the crack Wasp pilots in their desperation to find and destroy an overwhelming enemy. Read Ace today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fortitude (The Navy of Humanity: Wasp Pilot Book 4)*



  






The aliens arrived…

…they weren’t looking to make friends.

Can Beth fight back the invasion?

She has spent her career building a reputation. No one wants to mess with Beth when she’s behind the stick of her fighter, but this time, she’s not flying it. Can the Navy’s biggest badass ace get the job done without her tech?

Now, three years into the struggle, the aliens have made a statement. Blowing up a world has gotten everyone’s attention.

The public is terrified.

The Directorate fears the worst.

The galaxy needs hero, even if it comes in a small package.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Indomitable (The Navy of Humanity: Wasp Pilot Book 5)*



  






Beth “Fire Ant” Dalisay is the Navy’s top ace.

But the alien Crystals really don’t care. They intend on wiping out humanity no matter who stands in their way.

Pulled from her Wasp fighter, the Navy assigns Beth as a scout pilot with a mission to find the Crystal’s home world. But in an underpowered Mosquito scout and no weapons with which to defend herself, if she finds their home system, can she possibly survive long enough to report back to Navy HQ?

In a final clash between humanity and the Crystals, can one pilot make a difference? Can humanity survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Way To Treat a First Lady: A Novel*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book of the Year*

Elizabeth Tyler MacMann, the ambitious First Lady of the United States (and known in the tabloids as “Lady Bethmac”), is on trial for the death of her philandering husband, and the only man who can save her is the boyfriend she jilted in law school—now the most shameless defense attorney in America. Published to rave reviews, _No Way to Treat a First Lady _is a hilariously warped love story for our time set in the funniest place in America: Washington, D.C.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dog Who Came to Stay: A Memoir *



  






*The national bestselling memoir of a friendship between a New England outdoorsman and the scrawny foxhound who came to his door one snowy day.*

In the midst of a blizzard, late one Christmas night in the 1950s, author Hal Borland heard a howl at the back door of his home on a hundred-acre farm in the Housatonic Valley of northwest Connecticut. Resistant at first, he called around trying to find an owner whose dog had gone missing—with no luck. Finally, with the encouragement of his wife and haunted by memories of his childhood collie, Borland brought some scraps of leftover steak outside. This was his introduction to Pat, a miserable, half-starved, but deeply trusting black-and-white foxhound mutt.

Pat would soon become a member of the family, accompanying Borland on hunts and terrorizing the local woodchuck population—and teaching him that sometimes our most immediate connection to the natural world is through the animals we live with. A longtime journalist and a winner of the John Burroughs Medal for distinguished nature writing, Borland tells the tale of the time he shared with Pat in this touching true story that “will appeal to many sportsmen and to all people who have ever been closely attached to a dog” (_The New York Times Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*King City*



  






*#1 New York Times Bestselling Author*

Major Crimes Unit detective Tom Wade secretly worked with the Feds to nail seven of his fellow cops for corruption...turning him into a pariah in the police department. So he's exiled to patrol a beat in King City's deadliest neighborhood... with no back-up, no resources, and no hope of survival.

Now Wade fights to tame the lawless, poverty-stricken wasteland...while investigating a string of brutal murders of young women. It's a case that takes him from the squalor of the inner-city to the manicured enclaves of the privileged, revealing the sordid and deadly ways the two worlds are intertwined...making his enemies even more determined to crush him.
But for Tom Wade, backing down is never an option...even if it will cost him his life. It's one reason why bestselling author Janet Evanovich calls Wade "an unforgettable and deeply compelling character in the most original crime novel to come along in years."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Long Time No See (The Judith Singer Series Book 1)*



  






*New York Times bestseller: The heroine of Compromising Positions returns in this “hilarious” suburban murder mystery (People).*
Where did Courtney Logan go? The former investment banker turned suburban dilettante had not lived in Shorehaven for long, but had begun to establish herself there. Her small business—a video production company dedicated to filming newborns—was taking off, and she seemed to have settled into life outside of the big city. Then, suddenly, she disappeared. Judith Singer wants to find her. Two decades after the thrilling case of a murdered dentist, the Long Island housewife is now town historian—and recently widowed. She needs a hobby, and Courtney Logan’s disappearance seems like just her kind of fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vanishing Point *



  






*“Marked by [McDermid’s] trademark stunners, including a climax that packs a vicious punch. And readers are again left to marvel at her ingenuity.” —Jay Strafford, Richmond Times-Dispatch*

From one of the finest crime writers we have, _The Vanishing Point _kicks off with a nightmare scenario—the abduction of a child in an international airport. Stephanie Harker is in the screening booth at airport security, separated from Jimmy Higgins, the five-year-old boy she’s in the process of adopting, when a man in a TSA uniform leads the boy away. The more Stephanie sounds the alarm, the more the security agents suspect her, and the further away the kidnapper gets.

It soon becomes apparent that nothing in this situation is clear-cut. For starters, Jimmy’s birth mother was a celebrity—living in a world where conspiracy and obfuscation are excused for the sake of column inches. And then there are the bad boys in both women’s pasts. As FBI agent Vivian McKuras and Scotland Yard Detective Nick Nicolaides investigate on both sides of the pond, Stephanie learns just how deep a parent’s fear can reach. And the horrifying reality is that she has good reason to be afraid—for reasons she never saw coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Coincidence (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*After the heir to a frozen-food fortune gets iced, Nero Wolfe’s right-hand man becomes a suspect:“Goldsborough does a masterly job with the Wolfe legacy” (Booklist).*
When Lily Rowan doesn’t laugh at his jokes, Archie Goodwin knows something's wrong. Her niece Noreen has been running around with Sparky Linville, a club-hopping bad boy who's the terror of Manhattan nightlife, and the last time she went out with him, Noreen wasn’t herself when she came home. All she would tell her aunt was that she had been assaulted. Springing into action, Goodwin waits for Linville outside of Morgana’s, a chrome-and-glass palace that sits like a wart on Second Avenue. They nearly come to blows, but Linville’s bodyguard intervenes, and Goodwin retreats to plan his next move. In the morning, Linville is dead, and Goodwin is the chief suspect. For years he has helped rotund genius Nero Wolfe out of jams, and now it's time for the master detective to return the favor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Casino Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 8 ) *



  






*Bet on this Golden Age mystery from the author of The Dragon Murder Case. “One is tempted to say that this is the best of the Philo Vance stories.” —The New York Times*

The “tremendous popularity” of the Philo Vance series stems in part from author S. S. Van Dine’s preference for ripping his plots from the headlines of the day (_The New York Times_). By the early ’30s, when _Casino_ came around, those headlines included some creepy chemical discoveries and scandalous doings at secret Manhattan gambling dens, where rich folks knocked back cocktails and played roulette, snickering at both the Depression and the Volsted Act. Philo, of course, is no stranger to cocktails or to snickering, and he knows more about creepy chemicals than the management at Dow. This comes in handy when the owners of a secret Manhattan gambling den are poisoned, perhaps by some new and creepy chemical. As deliciously, irritatingly erudite as ever, Philo is in his element here, solving what one reviewer called an “uncommonly subtle” crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Still Knife Painting (A Paint & Shine Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Miranda Trent has set up a sweet life in a scenic corner of Appalachia—until she stumbles across the trail of a killer . . .
*
After inheriting her uncle’s Red River Gorge homestead in Eastern Kentucky—smack dab in the middle of the Daniel Boone National Forest—Miranda comes up with a perfect business plan for summer tourists: pairing outdoor painting classes with sips of local moonshine, followed by a mouthwatering sampler of the best in southern cooking.

To Miranda’s delight, Paint & Shine is a total success—until someone kills the cook. As the town’s outsider, suspicion naturally falls on Miranda. Murdering the best biscuit baker of Red River Gorge is a high crime in these parts. Miranda will have to prove her innocence before she’s moved from farmhouse to jail cell faster than she can say “white lightning” . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Category Five: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 1) *



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

When the only option is to maneuver a crippled plane into the calm eye of a category five hurricane*

In the Atlantic Ocean, Hurricane Helena is gathering strength, becoming the most powerful storm in recorded history. As Helena bears down on Bermuda, Donovan Nash, along with other members of the scientific research organization Eco-Watch, are called to fly in and extract key government people who have been studying Helena.

For Donovan, the routine mission turns deadly when an attempt is made on the life of the lead scientist. A woman from the past, Dr. Lauren McKenna, is suddenly thrust back into his life. With 300 mph winds and waves over 90 feet, Helena marches relentlessly for the vulnerable east coast of the United States.

In a bold attempt to diffuse the power of the hurricane, Eco-Watch is called upon to conduct a final flight above the massive fury, where the jet suffers a catastrophic engine failure. Now the only option is to maneuver the crippled airplane into the calm of Helena's eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Speed the Dawn (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 8 ) *



  






*Foreword INDIES Book of the Year Award Silver Winner for Thriller & Suspense

Unrelenting showers of meteor fragments hit Northern California—massive fires—power grid failure—millions at risk*

Hundreds of white-hot meteor fragments plunge toward Earth near Monterey Bay, California. Huge fires ignite the tinder-dry landscape and, as the sun sets, the power grid collapses and the fires grow, illuminating a nightmare created in hell itself. Donovan Nash realizes he is trapped.

Injured and growing desperate, his options dwindling, Donovan fights to keep himself and a small band of survivors alive until dawn, when they can make one last attempt to escape the inferno.

Meanwhile, Donovan's wife, Dr. Lauren McKenna, working with the Pentagon as well as the Forest Service, envisions a bold approach to stop the fire from spreading all the way to the Bay Area and the seven million residents living there. She's terrified that, if not executed perfectly, her plan could cause the death of thousands of people—including Donovan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lethal Ground (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 10) *



  






In the tenth book of the Sgt. Dunn WWII Action Thriller series, Munsterman draws from real terrifying and despicable operations the loathsome Nazis planned.

With Germany no longer able to produce an atomic bomb, Adolf Hitler dreams up a terrifying nightmare and orders the Nazi Minster of Armaments, Albert Speer, to make it happen. At Bletchley Park, where the German Enigma code messages are decoded and read daily, analyst Reginald Shepston and his assistant, Eileen Lansford, heroes from Saving Paris, discover the horrendous plot by the Nazi regime.

U.S. Army Ranger Technical Sergeant Tom Dunn is ready for action following a mission to blow up Hitler’s Dam. He takes his squad of lethal Rangers on a creative and subversive mission to France.

Meanwhile, British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders meets Pope Pius XII in Colonel Jenkins’ office. Except it isn’t the Pope. It’s a British stage actor who is a perfect look-alike. The Vatican Swiss Guard has learned that the dreaded Nazi SS plans to kidnap the Pope and take him to Germany, where he would be subjected to the cruelty of an unmerciful Hitler. Saunders’ mission is simple: work with the Swiss Guard and keep the real Pope safe, while entrapping the SS with the decoy.

After returning from France, Dunn is assigned to stop the Nazis. He’s shocked and angered by their immoral plan to irradiate the earth near the front lines with their remaining uranium-235. Allied soldiers passing across the lethal ground would be exposed to potentially deadly radiation. With so much at stake, Dunn forms a Ranger platoon. As they fight to stop the Nazis’ horrifying plan, they uncover the depths to which the Nazis will go.

In Lethal Ground, Munsterman reveals the true nature of the Nazis and their view of the world. His page-turning style puts the reader into a WWII story where he masterfully blends history and fiction to create an action-packed plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SAS: Red Notice: The electrifying thriller from #1 bestseller Andy McNab*



  






*FROM THE BEST-SELLING AUTHOR ANDY MCNAB AND NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING SAM HEUGHAN, RUBY ROSE AND ANDY SERKIS
"One of the great all-action characters of recent times. Like his creator, the ex-SAS soldier turned uber agent is unstoppable." Daily Mirror*
Deep beneath the English Channel, a small army of vicious terrorists has seized control of the Eurostar to Paris, taken 400 hostages at gunpoint – and declared war on a government that has more than its own fair share of secrets to keep.
One man stands in their way. An off-duty SAS soldier is hiding somewhere inside the train. Alone and injured, he’s the only chance the passengers and crew have of getting out alive. Meet Andy McNab's explosive new creation, Sergeant Tom Buckingham, as he unleashes a whirlwind of intrigue and retribution in his attempt to stop the terrorists and save everyone on board – including Delphine, the beautiful woman he loves.
Hurtling us at breakneck speed between the Regiment’s crack assault teams, Whitehall’s corridors of power and the heart of the Eurotunnel action, _RED NOTICE_ is McNab at his devastatingly authentic, pulse pounding best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Threat Vector (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 12)*



  






*For President Jack Ryan, his son Jack Ryan, Jr., and the covert organization known as The Campus, the fight against America’s enemies is never over. But the danger has just hit home in a way they never expected in this #1 New York Times bestselling Tom Clancy thriller....*

The Campus has been discovered. And whoever knows they exist knows they can be destroyed. Meanwhile, President Jack Ryan has been swept back into the Oval Office—and his wisdom and courage are needed more desperately than ever.

Internal political and economic strife has pushed the leadership of China to the edge of disaster. And those who wish to consolidate their power are using the opportunity to strike at long-desired Taiwan, as well as the Americans who have protected the tiny nation.

Now, as two of the world’s superpowers move ever closer to a final confrontation, President Ryan must use the only wild card he has left—The Campus. But with their existence about to be revealed, they might not even have a chance to enter the battle before the world is consumed by war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dirt: The Ecstatic Skin of the Earth*



  






*"A gleeful, poetic book…Like the best natural histories, Dirt is a kind of prayer." —Los Angeles Times Book Review*

"You are about to read a lot about dirt, which no one knows very much about." So begins the cult classic that brings mystery and magic to "that stuff that won't come off your collar."

John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, Saint Phocas, Darwin, and Virgil parade through this thought-provoking work, taking their place next to the dung beetle, the compost heap, dowsing, historical farming, and the microscopic biota that till the soil. Whether William Bryant Logan is traversing the far reaches of the cosmos or plowing through our planet’s crust, his delightful, elegant, and surprisingly soulful meditations greatly enrich our concept of "dirt," that substance from which we all arise and to which we all must return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great and Holy War: How World War I Became a Religious Crusade*



  






_The Great and Holy War_ offers the first look at how religion created and prolonged the First World War. At the one-hundredth anniversary of the outbreak of the war, historian Philip Jenkins reveals the powerful religious dimensions of this modern-day crusade, a period that marked a traumatic crisis for Western civilization, with effects that echoed throughout the rest of the twentieth century.
The war was fought by the world's leading Christian nations, who presented the conflict as a holy war. Thanks to the emergence of modern media, a steady stream of patriotic and militaristic rhetoric was given to an unprecedented audience, using language that spoke of holy war and crusade, of apocalypse and Armageddon. But this rhetoric was not mere state propaganda. Jenkins reveals how the widespread belief in angels and apparitions, visions and the supernatural was a driving force throughout the war and shaped all three of the major religions—Christianity, Judaism and Islam—paving the way for modern views of religion and violence. The disappointed hopes and moral compromises that followed the war also shaped the political climate of the rest of the century, giving rise to such phenomena as Nazism, totalitarianism, and communism.
Connecting numerous remarkable incidents and characters—from Karl Barth to Carl Jung, the Christmas Truce to the Armenian Genocide—Jenkins creates a powerful and persuasive narrative that brings together global politics, history, and spiritual crisis as never before and shows how religion informed and motivated circumstances on all sides of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silent Spring - Deadly Autumn of the Vietnam War *



  






"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it."
George Santayana (1863-1952).
We must always look forward, but we have to understand where we came from, our history, in order to not repeat the mistakes of the past. Silent Spring - Deadly Autumn of the Vietnam War (SSDAVW) may have been written too late to help Vietnam Veterans with their toxic exposures and illnesses, but it’s not too late to help future generations of military personnel from encountering the same fate. SSDAVW is a real-life chronicle written in sorrow with hope for future generations of soldiers. It’s a surreal voyage into everything the US government hasn’t told you about the Vietnam War and doesn’t want you to know. It’s a book that cuts through to the heart of the circumstances and deadly chemicals used throughout the war. Many of them still being used on soldiers and all over America, even today! The work is more than a memoir; it’s an investigative journey into the conditions US service personnel served under. And the scars they carried with them for decades. But that is not the end of the story. All you have to do is take a look at the health problems of returning Iraq and Afghanistan veterans to know that we have not learned from our past history. This is only one quote from the Department of Veterans Affairs - Office of Research & Development: “The new results add to other studies by VA and other institutions suggesting that recent deployments may have contributed to new lung disease. But the exact causes aren't clear. Experts recognize burn pits, sand and dust storms, and other environmental hazards of the Mideast war zones as possible contributing factors.”
We do have the choice to learn from history or to repeat the mistakes of the past. The unfortunate truth is -- Soldiers were expendable in Vietnam, they are expendable in Iraq and Afghanistan and they will be expendable in the future if we do nothing to help protect our future warriors!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*RAIDER BRIGADE: Into A Time Warp*



  






During the Cold War, the city of Schweinfurt had the highest concentration of U.S. Army combat units in the Federal Republic of Germany. Between 1945 and 2014, more than two hundred thousand Americans had been stationed in the city. The U.S. Army 1st Brigade of the 3rd Infantry Division (nicknamed the Raider Brigade) was stationed in Schweinfurt in 1958 and remained there for the next 30+ years. In December of 1987 the 1st Brigade Headquarters was located on Conn Barracks. The brigade was assigned two tank battalions (the 2nd Battalion, 64th Armor and the 3rd Battalion 64th Armor) and two mechanized infantry battalions (the 1st Battalion 30th Infantry and the 2nd Battalion 30th Infantry). The 1st Brigade was a very powerful force that was equipped and trained to fight and destroy the Soviet Tank, Motorized Rifle and Combined Arms Armies that were stationed just a few miles away in East Germany, Czechoslovakia and Poland. NATO war-plans in 1987, in case of an attack by Warsaw Pact forces, called for the 1st Brigade to take up defensive positions Northeast of Schweinfurt between the Main River and the East German border.

In December 1987, the 1st Brigade was alerted to move to its General Defense Plan Positions to defend against a pending Soviet attack; or at least that’s what the Raider Brigade Executive Officer, Lieutenant Colonel Dan West, thought. Instead, the Raider Brigade is caught up in a time warp and wakes up on the morning of 16 December 1944. LTC West and his Commander Colonel Nolen, must decide what to do when they find their brigade is located in the middle of Germany at the beginning of the Battle of the Bulge. Can they make contact with General Eisenhower’s western allied armies? Should they race for Berlin and attempt to beat the Soviets to the enemy capital? How will the Abrams M1A1 tank and the Bradley M2 Infantry Fighting Vehicle perform against the famous WWII German Panzers including the Panther and Tiger tanks? Can the brigade survive being caught between the retreating German Armies of the East and the advancing Soviet Armies? And if they do, how will this impact the outcome of WWII? Will it change history? Follow Lieutenant Colonel West and the RAIDER Brigade as they slug their way through the end of WWII and provide General Marshall and General Eisenhower a chance to reshape Eastern and Central Europe at the end of WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*RAIDER BRIGADE Book 2 The Russian Bear*



  






At the end of the first book in this series, Raider Brigade – Into A Time Warp, Lieutenant Colonel (LTC) Dan West, RAIDER BRIGADE Executive Officer, was meeting with the American Military Delegation to the Potsdam Conference at the Cecilienhof Palace, Potsdam, Germany. At Potsdam, LTC West learned that senior American military leaders intend to recommend to President Truman, a military solution to force Soviet compliance with western allied demands. LTC West also learned that the solution is a surprise large-scale nuclear attack intended to completely eliminate the Soviet seat of government, the Soviet top civilian and military leadership, and Soviet centers of research and production for conventional, nuclear, chemical and biological weapons. LTC West is consulted by the American military leadership to learn his thoughts about timing of the attack, because there will not be enough atomic bombs nor trained B-29 crews available until mid-1946 to execute a full-scale nuclear attack. LTC West suggests that Stalin may not sit around and wait for a year to be nuked. On 16 August 1945, the Red Army attacks the western allied military forces in Germany. The Soviet attack achieves complete surprise with the Soviet main effort attacking North of Berlin and pushing the British and Canadian Armies back some 200 kilometers to the west. The Soviet attack threatens to split the Anglo-American forces in half. The allies respond by counter-attacking with General Patton’s 3rd Army into Poland to cut off Soviet forces west of the Oder River. If General Patton’s counter-attack is successful, it will encircle a large group of the attacking Soviet armies. If the counter-attack fails, the western world as we know it today will change forever! Join LTC West, Colonel Nolen and the soldiers of the RAIDER BRIGADE as they celebrate the end of WWII in Europe and Japan and prepare to be shipped back to the USA only to find themselves in the middle of a new war. The RAIDER BRIGADE is assigned as part of General Patton’s counterattack force advancing into the interior of Poland where it is attacked by the Soviet 3rd Guards Tank Army. Can the RAIDER BRIGADE survive an attack by an entire Soviet tank army? Will General Patton’s counter-attack succeed? Can the western allies defeat the Soviet Red Army? Will President Truman authorize the use of nuclear weapons? Continue to follow LTC West and the RAIDER BRIGADE as they fight their way into Poland and take up defensive positions to fend off an attack by the 3rd Guards Tank Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Serpentine (Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Book 26)*



  






*Vampire hunter Anita Blake has always managed to overcome everything she faces. But this time there’s a monster that even she doesn’t know how to fight...*

A remote Florida island is the perfect wedding destination for the upcoming nuptials of Anita’s fellow U.S. Marshal and best friend, Edward. For Anita, the vacation is a welcome break, as it’s the first trip she gets to take with just wereleopards Micah and Nathaniel. But it’s not all fun and games and bachelor parties… 

In this tropical paradise, Micah discovers a horrific new form of lycanthropy, one that has afflicted a single family for generations. Believed to be the result of an ancient Greek curse, it turns human bodies into a mass of snakes. 

When long-simmering resentment leads to a big blow-up within the wedding party, the last thing Anita needs is more drama. But it finds her anyway when women start disappearing from the hotel, and worse, her own friends and lovers are considered the prime suspects. There’s a strange power afoot that Anita has never confronted before, a force that’s rendering those around her helpless. Unable to face it on her own, Anita is willing to accept help from even the deadliest places. Help that she will most certainly regret—if she survives at all, that is…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Ever After (Sookie Stackhouse Book 13)*



  






*THE FINAL NOVEL IN THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING SOOKIE STACKHOUSE SERIES—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.*

When a shocking murder rocks the small town of Bon Temps, Louisiana, psychic cocktail waitress Sookie Stackhouse learns that she has more than one enemy waiting to get vengeance for the past. Beacuse nothing is ever clear-cut in Bon Temps. What passes for truth is only a convenient lie. What passes for justice is more spilled blood. And what passes for love is never enough...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cruel Winter: A Cork County Mystery*



  






*New York Times–bestselling author: A snowstorm leaves Irish pub owner Maura Donovan trapped inside with her patrons—and a suspected killer—in this Agatha Christie-style whodunit*

Snow is a rarity in Maura Donovan's small village in County Cork, Ireland, so she wasn't sure what to expect when a major snowstorm rolled in around Sullivan's pub. But now she's stranded in a bar full of patrons—and a suspected killer in a long-ago murder.

Maura's been in Ireland less than a year and hasn't heard about the decades-old unsolved crime that took place nearby, let alone the infamous suspect, Diane Caldwell. But the locals have, and they're not happy to be trapped with her. Diane, meanwhile, seeks to set the record straight, asserting her innocence after all this time. And since no one is going anywhere in the storm, Maura encourages Diane to share her side of the story, which she'd never had a chance to do in court.

Over the next few hours, the informal court in Sullivan's reviews the facts and theories about the case—and comes to some surprising conclusions. But is it enough to convince the police to take a new look at an old case?

A clever spin on the classic locked room mystery, _Cruel Winter_, the fifth in _New York Times_*–*bestselling author Sheila Connolly's series, will delight fans of the Emerald Isle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Caribbean Mystery: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 9) *



  






As Jane Marple sat basking in the tropical sunshine she felt mildly discontented with life. True, the warmth eased her rheumatism, but here in paradise nothing ever happened. Then a question was put to her by a stranger: 'Would you like to see a picture of a murderer?' Before she has a chance to answer, the man vanishes, only to be found dead the next day. The mysteries abound: Where is the picture? Why is the hotelier prone to nightmares? Why doesn't the most talked-about guest, a reclusive millionaire, ever leave his room? And why is Miss Marple herself fearful for her life?
Of note: A Caribbean Mystery introduces the wealthy (and difficult) Mr Jason Rafiel, who will call upon Miss Marple for help in Nemesis (1971) -- after his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Behind the Red Door: A Novel *



  






“*A haunting thriller” (*_*PopSugar*_*) about a woman who believes that she has a connection to a decades old kidnapping and begins a frantic investigation to find out what really happened when the victim goes missing again.*

When Fern Douglas sees the news about Astrid Sullivan, a thirty-four-year-old missing woman from Maine, she is positive that she knows her. Fern’s husband is sure it’s because of Astrid’s famous kidnapping—and equally famous return—twenty years ago, but Fern has no memory of that, even though it happened an hour outside her New Hampshire hometown. And when Astrid appears in Fern’s recurring nightmare, one in which a girl reaches out to her, pleading, Fern fears that it’s not a dream at all, but a memory.

Returning to her childhood home to help her father pack for a move, Fern purchases a copy of Astrid’s recently published memoir—which may have provoked her original kidnapper to abduct her again—and as she reads through its chapters and visits the people and places within it, she discovers more evidence that she has an unsettling connection to the missing woman. With the help of her psychologist father, Fern digs deeper, hoping to find evidence that her connection to Astrid can help the police locate her. But when Fern discovers more about her own past than she ever bargained for, the disturbing truth will change both of their lives forever in this “masterful meditation on fear” (Mindy Mejia, author of _Strike Me Down_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Homegrown Hero (Jay Qasim, Book 2) *



  






*Shortlisted for the Crimefest Last Laugh Award and the Crimefest eDunnit Award 2019
‘As gripping and funny as his first thriller’ Ben Aaronovitch*
*Reluctant spy. Trained assassin.
WHOSE SIDE ARE YOU ON?*
*JAY QASIM* is back home in West London and in pursuit of normality. He’s swapped dope-dealing for admin, and spends his free time at the local Muslim Community Centre or cruising around Hounslow in his beloved BMW. No-one would guess that he was the MI5 spy who foiled the most devastating terrorist attack in recent history.
But Jay’s part in sabotaging Ghurfat-Al-Mudarris’ hit on London didn’t pass unnoticed.
*IMRAN SIDDIQUI* was trained to kill in Afghanistan by the terrorist cell who saved his life after his home was destroyed by war. The time has finally come for him to repay them – throwing him headlong into the path of Jay Qasim.
*Now, they must each decide whose side they’re really on.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Target America: A Sniper Elite Novel*



  






*From the coauthor of the #1 New York Times bestseller American Sniper comes a heart-pounding military thriller in which the fabled Special Ops unit is activated to stop a group of terrorists from launching “suitcase” nukes somewhere in America.*

When Chechen terrorists manage to smuggle a Cold War–era Russian nuke across the Mexican-American border, the President is forced to reactivate the only unit capable of stopping them: Navy SEAL sniper Gil Shannon and his brash team of SEALs and Delta Force fighters. First introduced in _Sniper Elite: One-Way Trip_, hailed by _Publishers Weekly _as a “meaty thriller” with “snappy dialogue and well-timed humor,” Shannon and his team were run out of the military after defying direct orders and instead choosing to save the life of one of their own.

In _Target America_, Gil and his team, many of whom had gone rogue, are reunited as an off-the-books Special Ops unit that must race against the clock to save the country from nuclear destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Memory in Death (In Death, Book 22)*



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb presents a memorable tale of suspense set in 2059 New York City, as Lieutenant Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons.*

Eve Dallas is one tough cop. It should take more than a seemingly ordinary middle-aged lady to make her fall apart. But when that lady is Trudy Lombard, all bets are off. Just seeing Trudy at the station plunges Eve back to the days when she was a vulnerable, traumatized young girl—and trapped in foster care with the twisted woman who now sits smiling in front of her.

Trudy claims she came all the way to New York just to see how Eve is doing. But Eve’s fiercely protective husband, Roarke, suspects otherwise—and a blackmail attempt by Trudy proves his suspicion correct. Eve and Roarke just want the woman out of their lives. But someone else wants her dead. And when her murder comes to pass, Eve and Roarke will follow a circuitous and dangerous path to find out who turned the victimizer into a victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Everyday Life: An Entertaining and Enlightening Examination of Everything We Do and Everything We See*



  






Scientists are in the business of trying to understand the world. Exploring commonplace phenomena, they have uncovered some of nature’s deepest laws. We can in turn apply these laws to our own lives, to better grasp and enhance our performance in daily activities as varied as cooking, home improvement, sports—even dunking a doughnut! This book makes the science of the familiar a key to opening the door for those who want to know what scientists do, why they do it, and how they go about it.

Following the routine of a normal day, from coffee and breakfast to shopping, household chores, sports, a drink, supper, and a bath, we see how the seemingly mundane can provide insight into the most profound scientific questions. Some of the topics included are the art and science of dunking; how to boil an egg; how to tally a supermarket bill; the science behind hand tools; catching a ball or throwing a boomerang; the secrets of haute cuisine, bath (or beer) foam; and the physics of sex. Fisher writes with great authority and a light touch, giving us an entertaining and accessible look at the science behind our daily activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*New England Bound: Slavery and Colonization in Early America *



  






*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize in History

A New York Times Notable Book

A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection

A Providence Journal Best Book of the Year

Winner of the Organization of American Historians Merle Curti Award for Social History

Finalist for the Harriet Tubman Prize

Finalist for the Berkshire Conference of Women Historians Book Prize

"This book is an original achievement, the kind of history that chastens our historical memory as it makes us wiser." —David W. Blight, author of Frederick Douglass: Prophet of Freedom*

_Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize_

Widely hailed as a “powerfully written” history about America’s beginnings (Annette Gordon-Reed), _New England Bound_ fundamentally changes the story of America’s seventeenth-century origins. Building on the works of giants like Bernard Bailyn and Edmund S. Morgan, Wendy Warren has not only “mastered that scholarship” but has now rendered it in “an original way, and deepened the story” (_New York Times Book Review_). While earlier histories of slavery largely confine themselves to the South, Warren’s “panoptical exploration” (_Christian Science Monitor_) links the growth of the northern colonies to the slave trade and examines the complicity of New England’s leading families, demonstrating how the region’s economy derived its vitality from the slave trading ships coursing through its ports.

And even while _New England Bound_ explains the way in which the Atlantic slave trade drove the colonization of New England, it also brings to light, in many cases for the first time ever, the lives of the thousands of reluctant Indian and African slaves who found themselves forced into the project of building that city on a hill. We encounter enslaved Africans working side jobs as con artists, enslaved Indians who protested their banishment to sugar islands, enslaved Africans who set fire to their owners’ homes and goods, and enslaved Africans who saved their owners’ lives. In Warren’s meticulous, compelling, and hard-won recovery of such forgotten lives, the true variety of chattel slavery in the Americas comes to light, and New England Bound becomes the new standard for understanding colonial America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Whirlwind: The American Revolution and the War That Won It *



  






Amid a great collection of scholarship and narrative history on the Revolutionary War and the American struggle for independence, there is a gaping hole; one that John Ferling's latest book, _Whirlwind_, will fill. Books chronicling the Revolution have largely ranged from multivolume tomes that appeal to scholars and the most serious general readers to microhistories that necessarily gloss over swaths of Independence-era history with only cursory treatment.

Written in Ferling's engaging and narrative-driven style that made books like _Independence_ and _The Ascent of George Washington_ critical and commercial successes, _Whirlwind _is a fast-paced and scrupulously told one-volume history of this epochal time. Balancing social and political concerns of the period and perspectives of the average American revolutionary with a careful examination of the war itself, Ferling has crafted the ideal book for armchair military history buffs, a book about the causes of the American Revolution, the war that won it, and the meaning of the Revolution overall. Combining careful scholarship, arresting detail, and illustrative storytelling, _Whirlwind_ is a unique and compelling addition to any collection of books on the American Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vietnam: An Epic Tragedy, 1945-1975*



  






*An absorbing and definitive modern history of the Vietnam War from the acclaimed New York Times bestselling author of The Secret War.*
Vietnam became the Western world’s most divisive modern conflict, precipitating a battlefield humiliation for France in 1954, then a vastly greater one for the United States in 1975. Max Hastings has spent the past three years interviewing scores of participants on both sides, as well as researching a multitude of American and Vietnamese documents and memoirs, to create an epic narrative of an epic struggle. He portrays the set pieces of Dienbienphu, the 1968 Tet offensive, the air blitz of North Vietnam, and also much less familiar miniatures such as the bloodbath at Daido, where a US Marine battalion was almost wiped out, together with extraordinary recollections of Ho Chi Minh’s warriors. Here are the vivid realities of strife amid jungle and paddies that killed two million people.
Many writers treat the war as a US tragedy, yet Hastings sees it as overwhelmingly that of the Vietnamese people, of whom forty died for every American. US blunders and atrocities were matched by those committed by their enemies. While all the world has seen the image of a screaming, naked girl seared by napalm, it forgets countless eviscerations, beheadings, and murders carried out by the communists. The people of both former Vietnams paid a bitter price for the Northerners’ victory in privation and oppression. Here is testimony from Vietcong guerrillas, Southern paratroopers, Saigon bargirls, and Hanoi students alongside that of infantrymen from South Dakota, Marines from North Carolina, and Huey pilots from Arkansas.
No past volume has blended a political and military narrative of the entire conflict with heart-stopping personal experiences, in the fashion that Max Hastings’ readers know so well. The author suggests that neither side deserved to win this struggle with so many lessons for the twenty-first century about the misuse of military might to confront intractable political and cultural challenges. He marshals testimony from warlords and peasants, statesmen and soldiers, to create an extraordinary record.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Glass Magician (The Paper Magician Series, Book 2) *



  






Three months after returning Magician Emery Thane’s heart to his body, Ceony Twill is well on her way to becoming a Folder. Unfortunately, not all of Ceony’s thoughts have been focused on paper magic. Though she was promised romance by a fortuity box, Ceony still hasn’t broken the teacher-student barrier with Emery, despite their growing closeness.
When a magician with a penchant for revenge believes that Ceony possesses a secret, he vows to discover it…even if it tears apart the very fabric of their magical world. After a series of attacks target Ceony and catch those she holds most dear in the crossfire, Ceony knows she must find the true limits of her powers…and keep her knowledge from falling into wayward hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Haunted by Murder: A Cozy Witch Mystery (The Mag and Clara Balefire Mysteries Book 4)*



  






_What will Mag Balefire do when someone from her past comes back to haunt her?_

When Bradley Graham disappeared a few weeks before his wedding, everyone assumed he had a case of cold feet. Everyone that is, except for his fiancé and a dead medium named Roma.

If the Balefire sister want to get Roma leave Balms and Bygones, and take all her ghostly friends with her, Mag and Clara must solve the mystery of Bradly’s death.

_If you like a good paranormal mystery with a heaping dollop of sarcasm and wit, you'll love this humorous magical story full of chaos and intrigue._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Misery Bay: A Mystery*



  





*“Misery Bay” is more than just a fitting name for this outwardly innocent fishing village.*

Misery Bay is a picturesque fishing village on the Eastern shore of Nova Scotia, a seemingly idyllic location. But the islands and hidden coves hide something more sinister. Illegal immigrants and drugs are being smuggled in for the escort services in Halifax. Special Constable Garrett Barkhouse has spent twenty years fighting these twin scourges, but now he’s burned out and planning to retire. However, his boss, Deputy Commissioner Alton Tuttle, has other plans. He entices Garrett to return to his old home town and establish a police presence on the Eastern shore. What he expects will be light duty—Garrett quickly discovers—is anything but. An unexpected murder of four young girls leads him into a thick web of interconnecting drug pushers, illegal immigrants, and prostitution.

While he tries to get a handle on events, Garrett is sucked back into many of the relationships from his childhood. The cast of colorful characters includes Roland Cribby, a scallop fisherman and all around unpleasant character, old man Publicover who has just married his fifth wife, beautiful reporter Kitty Wells, and Garrett’s cousin, a giant of a man who is an enforcer for the Longshoremen on the waterfront in Halifax.

An offshore oil rig, conveniently outside Canadian territorial waters, becomes the focus of the investigation. Global Resources CEO Anthony DeMaio has developed a nice sideline to the oil business. When Kitty Wells—the beautiful reporter—tries to investigate, she is swept up by the machinations and kidnapped into sex slavery. As a series of hurricanes push in from the North Atlantic, Garrett and Lonnie find themselves fighting not only drug lords and CEOs but also the elements that threaten to topple the oil rig and kill everyone on board.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swing, Brother, Swing: Roderick Alleyn #15*



  






*Murder strikes a sour note at a jazz concert in this classic detective novel from the Mystery Writers of America Grand Master.*

Lord Pastern and Bagott is given to passionate, peculiar enthusiasms, the latest of which is drumming in a jazz band. His wife is not amused, and she is even less so when her daughter falls for Carlos Rivera, the band’s sleazy accordion player. Nobody likes Rivera very much, so there’s a wealth of suspects when he is shot in the middle of a performance. Happily, Inspector Alleyn is in the audience, ready to make a killer face the music.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Limits of the Known*



  






*“If you’ve run out of Saint-Exupéry and miss the eloquent power of his work, then you are ready to read David Roberts.” —Laurence Gonzales, author of Deep Survival: Who Lives, Who Dies and Why*

David Roberts has spent his career documenting voyages to the most extreme landscapes on earth. In _Limits of the Known_, he reflects on humanity’s—and his own—relationship to exploration and extreme risk. Part memoir and part history, this book tries to make sense of why so many have committed their lives to the desperate pursuit of adventure. What compelled Eric Shipton to return, five times, to the ridges of Mt. Everest, plotting the mountain’s most treacherous territory years before Hillary and Tenzing’s famous ascent? What drove Bill Stone to dive 3,000 feet underground into North America’s deepest cave? And what is the future of adventure in a world we have mapped and trodden from end to end? In the wake of his diagnosis with throat cancer, Roberts seeks answers with new urgency and “penetrating self-analysis” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bookish Life of Nina Hill*



  






*Meet Nina Hill: A young woman supremely confident in her own...shell.*

The only child of a single mother, Nina has her life just as she wants it: a job in a bookstore, a kick-butt trivia team, a world-class planner and a cat named Phil. If she sometimes suspects there might be more to life than reading, she just shrugs and picks up a new book.

When the father Nina never knew existed suddenly dies, leaving behind innumerable sisters, brothers, nieces, and nephews, Nina is horrified. They all live close by! They're all—or mostly all—excited to meet her! She'll have to Speak. To. Strangers. It's a disaster! And as if that wasn't enough, Tom, her trivia nemesis, has turned out to be cute, funny, and deeply interested in getting to know her. Doesn't he realize what a terrible idea that is?

Nina considers her options.
1. Completely change her name and appearance. (Too drastic, plus she _likes_ her hair.)
2. Flee to a deserted island. (Hard pass, see: coffee).
3. Hide in a corner of her apartment and rock back and forth. (Already doing it.)

It's time for Nina to come out of her comfortable shell, but she isn't convinced real life could ever live up to fiction. It's going to take a brand-new family, a persistent suitor, and the combined effects of ice cream and trivia to make her turn her own fresh page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Cold Dark Place (An Emily Kenyon Thriller Book 1)*



  






In a secluded farm house in the Pacific Northwest, a family has been slaughtered—and a teenage son has disappeared. Single mother and cop Emily Kenyon spearheads a dark hunt for a killer. But Emily’s teenage daughter Jenna is one step ahead of her. Then another family is butchered, and another. As Emily fits the puzzle pieces together, she makes a chilling discovery: the killer is coming after her and her daughter . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silvers Hollow*



  






*THE TWILIGHT ZONE meets WAYWARD PINES*

When a young woman awakens in her childhood hometown with no recollection of how she arrived, she finds a world she doesn't recognize. Forced to navigate a surreal, dream-like landscape where all traces of time have seemingly vanished, she has no choice but to confront her past head-on in order to unlock the secrets of the present. What follows is an odyssey into the darkest depths of the human psyche, as she searches for not only the truth, but for her very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder Theory (The Naturalist Book 3) *



  






*The desire to kill is becoming contagious in this riveting novel of conceivable mad science by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*
Computational biologist and serial-killer hunter Dr. Theo Cray receives an off-the-record request from the FBI to investigate an inexplicable double homicide. It happened at the excavation site where a murderer had buried his victims’ remains. In custody is a forensic technician in shock, with no history of aggression. He doesn’t remember a thing. His colleagues don’t even recognize the man they thought they knew. But an MRI reveals something peculiar. And abnormal.
What on earth made him commit murder?
After discovering that a mysterious man has been stalking crime scenes and stealing forensic data, Cray has a radical and terrifying theory. Now he must race against time to find a darker version of himself: a scientist with an obsession in pathological behavior who uses his genius not to catch serial killers—but to create them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Pattern (The Naturalist Book 4)*



  






*Dr. Theo Cray is on the hunt for a killer nurse, and redemption, in a mind-bending psychological thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*
Dr. Theo Cray has a legendary mathematical knack for catching serial killers. Until his exposure to a mind-altering pathogen knocks him off his game. It has upended an investigation, destroyed his reputation, and left him to question his own sanity. One person still trusts him to finish the job. His former professor Amanda Paulson is helping point Cray down a logical path to his prey: a nomadic health-care worker whose murder spree stretches back decades and whose victims number in the hundreds.
Never more desperate to save innocent lives, and to save himself, Cray follows each new lead around the world. But with his own grip on reality slipping away, Cray knows that to follow the pattern of an elusive killer, he must also confront his own dark side. In those dangerous shadows, he can find what he’s hunting. For Cray, venturing into a world without reason is going to be the most frightening journey of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Wired (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 3) *



  






When an ex-Delta Forces operative dies in a car wreck in Miami, the FBI dismiss it as a tragic accident. But Jon Reznick isn’t so sure—especially when he learns that his teetotal former colleague was apparently drunk at the wheel.
Reznick’s one-man investigation quickly enters dangerous territory when it becomes clear that this was merely the first in a series of mysterious deaths. All of the victims are ex-Delta Forces, and all were involved in a top-secret Iranian hit under Reznick’s command. Retribution will not be complete until Reznick is wiped out too.
With Iran’s ruthless Quds Force hunting him down on US soil, assisted by a powerful Mexican drug cartel determined to increase its own foothold in the country, Reznick’s survival is a threat to national security. FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein is not as keen as some government officials to sacrifice him as collateral damage, but the longer Reznick runs, the more audacious his enemies become. Innocent American lives are at risk, and only Reznick’s victory—or surrender—can save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Hit (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 6) *



  






*He’s fighting for justice while she fights for her life.*
With his daughter lying in the hospital, struck down in a reckless hit-and-run, the only thing Jon Reznick can do is wait—and plot his revenge. Not satisfied with the slow-moving police investigation, he starts his own manhunt.
He discovers that the car belongs to a high-ranking diplomat whose interests are closely tied to those of the United States government, and this man may not be what he appears. The FBI wants Reznick to back down, but the more information Jon digs up, the more questions he finds. Was it a simple accident, or is there more to it? How many young women’s lives has this man ruined? Lauren’s life hangs in the balance, and Jon must get answers, no matter the cost—to him or the government.
With the help of a dedicated NYPD detective who has suspicions of her own, as well as FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein, Jon Reznick will have to fight for his daughter while she fights for her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Over Our Dead Bodies:: Undertakers Lift the Lid *



  






Not knowing what to do, I sat on the church steps and waited. As the gravity of my failure began to well up in me, I began to cry. . .

*I Had Lost The Hearse!*

Funerals and the all the things that accompany them are traditionally somber, contemplative events in which the bereaved look to their undertaker to guide them through that most difficult of times.

Of course, sometimes tradition gets thrown under the bus.

From a dysfunctional family who turn their mother's wake into a full-blown riot, to funeral crashers looking for free meals, to a horse-drawn hearse taking the dearly departed for the ride of their afterlife, these accounts from actual undertakers will have you laughing, thinking, and gasping in disbelief. A literal graveyard of wild coincidences, slapstick humor, and touching moments, Over Our Dead Bodies explores the lighter side of the dead, the living, and the lone undertaker who has to make it all go as planned--even if it doesn't.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Absolute Monarchs: A History of the Papacy*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

In a chronicle that captures nearly two thousand years of inspiration and intrigue, John Julius Norwich recounts in riveting detail the histories of the most significant popes and what they meant politically, culturally, and socially to Rome and to the world. Norwich presents such popes as Innocent I, who in the fifth century successfully negotiated with Alaric the Goth, an invader civil authorities could not defeat; Leo I, who two decades later tamed (and perhaps paid off) Attila the Hun; the infamous “pornocracy”—the five libertines who were descendants or lovers of Marozia, debauched daughter of one of Rome’s most powerful families; Pope Paul III, “the greatest pontiff of the sixteenth century,” who reinterpreted the Church’s teaching and discipline; John XXIII, who in five short years starting in 1958 instituted reforms that led to Vatican II; and Benedict XVI, who is coping with today’s global priest sex scandal. Epic and compelling, _Absolute Monarchs_ is an enthralling history from “an enchanting and satisfying raconteur” (_The Washington Post_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tragedy of the Templars: The Rise and Fall of the Crusader States*



  






From Michael Haag, bestselling author of _The Templars: The History and the Myth_, comes _The Tragedy of the Templars_, an exciting new look at the rise of Templar power and the saga of their destruction.

Founded on Christmas Day 1119 in Jerusalem, the Knights Templar was a religious order dedicated to defending the Holy Land and its Christian pilgrims in the decades after the First Crusade. Legendary for their bravery and dedication, the Templars became one of the wealthiest and most powerful bodies of the medieval world—and the chief defenders of Christian society against growing Muslim forces.

In _The Tragedy of the Templars: The Rise and Fall of the Crusader States_, Haag masterfully details the conflicts and betrayals that sent this faction of powerful knights spiraling from domination to condemnation.

This stirring and thoroughly researched work of historical investigation includes maps and full-color photographs of important cultural sites, many of which doubled as battlefields during the Crusades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hundred Years War: A People's History*




  






*What life was like for ordinary French and English people, embroiled in a devastating century-long conflict that changed their world.*

The Hundred Years War (1337–1453) dominated life in England and France for well over a century. It became the defining feature of existence for generations. This sweeping book is the first to tell the human story of the longest military conflict in history. Historian David Green focuses on the ways the war affected different groups, among them knights, clerics, women, peasants, soldiers, peacemakers, and kings. He also explores how the long war altered governance in England and France and reshaped peoples’ perceptions of themselves and of their national character.

Using the events of the war as a narrative thread, Green illuminates the realities of battle and the conditions of those compelled to live in occupied territory; the roles played by clergy and their shifting loyalties to king and pope; and the influence of the war on developing notions of government, literacy, and education. Peopled with vivid and well-known characters—Henry V, Joan of Arc, Philippe the Good of Burgundy, Edward the Black Prince, John the Blind of Bohemia, and many others—as well as a host of ordinary individuals who were drawn into the struggle, this absorbing book reveals for the first time not only the Hundred Years War’s impact on warfare, institutions, and nations, but also its true human cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Road to Manzikert: Byzantine and Islamic Warfare, 527–1071 *



  






"In August 1071, the Byzantine Emperor Romanus IV Diogenese led out a powerful army in an attempt to roll back Seljuk Turkish incursions into the Anatolian heartland of the Empire. Outmaneuvered by the Turkish sultan, Alp Arslan, Romanus was forced to give battle with only half his troops near Manzikert. By the end of that fateful day much of the Byzantine army was dead, the rest scattered in flight and the Emperor himself a captive. As a result, the Anatolian heart was torn out of the empire and it was critically weakened, while Turkish power expanded rapidly, eventually leading to Byzantine appeals for help from Western Europe, prompting the First Crusade. This book sets the battle in the context of the military history of the Byzantine Empire and the Islamic World (Arab and Seljuk Turkish) up to the pivotal engagement at Manzikert in 1071, with special emphasis on the origins, course and outcome of this battle. The composition, weapons and tactics of the very different opposing armies are analyzed. The final chapter is dedicated to assessing the impact of Manzikert on the Byzantine Empire's strategic position in Anatolia and to the battle's role as a causus belli for the Crusades. Dozens of maps and battle diagrams support the clear text. "


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Finland's War of Choice: The Troubled German-Finnish Coalition in World War II*



  






*A selection of the Military Book Club: “A solid operational analysis” from “an established scholar of the Scandinavian theater” (Publishers Weekly).*

This book describes the odd coalition between Germany and Finland in World War II and their joint military operations from 1941 to 1945. In stark contrast to the numerous books on the shorter and less bloody Winter War, which represented a gallant fight of a democratic “David” against a totalitarian “Goliath” and caught the imagination of the world, the story of Finland fighting alongside a Goliath of its own has not brought pride to that nation and was a period many Finns would rather forget.

A prologue brings the reader up to speed by briefly examining the difficult history of Finland, from its separation from the Soviet Union in 1917 to its isolation after being bludgeoned in 1939–40. It then examines both Finnish and German motives for forming a coalition against the USSR, and how—as logical as a common enemy would seem—the lack of true planning and preparation would doom the alliance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.49

*Finland And World War II, 1939-1944 *



  






Finland gained its independence from Russia in 1917 during the turmoil of the Russian Civil War, and ever since the communist leaders cast envious eyes toward their former domain; only waiting for a chance to invade. With the rise of Hitler’s Germany the face of Europe changed, agreements were reached between the Soviets and the Nazis in brutally dividing up a nigh-defenceless and the detente culminated in the Non-Aggression Pact of 1939. This gave Stalin and his cohorts a chance to expand their borders, whilst Hitler looked west at France and Britain, by launching an attack directed to recapture their former Grand Duchy. Thus started Finland’s participation in the Second World War. This book eloquently recounts the stubborn resistance of the Finns against the Soviet attack during the Winter War, the horrific siege of Leningrad and the Finns brave bid to retain its independence from Soviet dominance. The manuscript for the book was smuggled out of Soviet controlled Finland in late 1945, it was passed to Professor Wuorinen who skilfully edited and annotated the work into its present form.

A fascinating sidelight on a little known corner of the brutal Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Conversations with a Masked Man: My Father, the CIA, and Me*



  






For forty years John Hadden and his father of the same name fought at the dinner table over politics, art, and various issues concerning America. One was haunted by what he had witnessed during his long CIA career, from Berlin to Tel Aviv; the other retreated to the Vermont woods to direct Shakespeare until finally he confronted his father at the table one last time with a tape recorder. _Conversations with a Masked Man_ is a series of conversations Hadden had with his father about the older man’s thirty-year career as a CIA officer and how American policy affected the family and the world.

Father and son talk about John senior’s early life as a kid in Manhattan, his training at West Point, the stench of bodies in Dresden after the war, Berlin and Vienna in the late forties and fifties at the height of the Cold War, the follies of the Cuban missile crisis, how he disobeyed orders to bomb Cairo while he was station chief in Israel during the Six-Day War, and treacherous office politics in Washington. The story unfolds in dialogue alternating with the writer’s own memories and reflections. What emerges is hilarious, unexpectedly candid, and deeply personal.

Combining the candid descriptions of the world of the CIA with intimate conversations between a father and son, this book is written for the political junkie, the psychologist, the art lover, or anybody who wonders who the hell their father really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Prelude to World War III: The Rise of the Islamic Republic and the Rebirth of America (World War III Series Book 1) *



  






Is the next world war…

…less than twenty years away?

*Could the United States lose its status as a superpower?*

In 2038, decades of political infighting and advances in technology have combined forces to create the perfect storm. America’s leaders have been focused on internal struggles, leaving a door open for new world leaders to take the stage.

*A power vacuum has formed.

Who will fill it?*

In the Middle East, an Islamic Caliphate emerges, threatening to spread across the globe. China and Russia also begin to flex their military muscles, armed with the most up-to-date technological advances.

*Will the world’s fate be determined by railguns, unmanned drone tank vehicles, exoskeleton combat suits, and new cyber-warfare capabilities?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Noumenon Ultra: A Novel *



  






“Lostetter remains at the forefront of innovation in hard science fiction.”—_Publishers Weekly_ (starred review)

*The mind-expanding journey that began with Noumenon and Noumenon Infinity continues in this wondrous mosaic tale of deep space exploration, adventure, and humanity that blends the awe, science, and speculative imagination of Arthur C. Clarke, Neal Stephenson, and Octavia Butler.*

Deep in the heart of an alien mountain range, I.C.C. has lain dormant, its ships silent, for eons. Now, after one hundred thousand years, the AI is awakening. Someone is roaming the convoy's halls—someone that isn't human.

This planet, Noumenon—created by the megastructure known as the Web—is too young and brutal to have evolved intelligent life. Its surface is bombarded by unusual meteors. Crystal trees abruptly and violently arise from its bedrock. Its solar system is surrounded by a frightening space-time anomaly. So where did these visitors come from? What do they want? And do the people of Earth, whose ancestors launched Convoy Seven, know they are here? 

I.C.C. reaches out to the descendants of its convoy crew to help decipher this primordial riddle. Noumenon was created and seeded by ancient aliens, and clearly their plans for it are unfinished. Together, the AI, the new lifeforms who have awakened it, and the humans will embark on an epic adventure of discovery billions of years in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Greatest War - The Orion War Books 4-6 (The Orion War Collection Book 2) *



  






*The War Has Begun*

Orion and the Hegemony have attacked New Canaan, only to be rebuffed by the colonists.

Now Tanis and Sera must forge an alliance of Inner Stars Empires to stand against Orion and its proxy nations. Only time will tell if they can halt the spread of interstellar war or see humanity thrown into another dark age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*'Salem's Lot *



  






Ben Mears has returned to Jerusalem’s Lot in hopes that exploring the history of the Marsten House, an old mansion long the subject of rumor and speculation, will help him cast out his personal devils and provide inspiration for his new book. But when two young boys venture into the woods, and only one returns alive, Mears begins to realize that something sinister is at work—in fact, his hometown is under siege from forces of darkness far beyond his imagination. And only he, with a small group of allies, can hope to contain the evil that is growing within the borders of this small New England town.

With this, his second novel, Stephen King established himself as an indisputable master of American horror, able to transform the old conceits of the genre into something fresh and all the more frightening for taking place in a familiar, idyllic locale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Silver (Alexis Silver Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  






*Book 2 in the bestselling Alexis Silver, Mermaid Detective series!*

Alexis Silver has always defied convention: in the 1920s, she tried to attend college. She also prefers to live on land and she doesn’t really care for the taste of human flesh.

Oh, by the way, she’s also a mermaid.

A century of existence comes with a certain amount of boredom, but work as a private investigator in the Pacific Northwest offers a pleasant combination of access to the sea, intrigue, and helping others.

When a well-to-do woman hires her to find her missing adventurer brother, Alexis feels like she’s landed straight in the middle of the sort of action movie they just don’t make anymore. The man’s trail leads all over the globe, but she suspects he’s not dead—yet.

An international mining conglomerate evidently wants whatever the missing explorer has found, and they’re more than willing to kill anyone who gets in their way.

Even mermaids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silver Quarrel (Alexis Silver Book 3)*



  






Alexis Silver has worked as a PI long enough to have many strange clients try to hire her... but the CIA is a first.

People have secrets, mermaids more than most. When a CIA agent shows up claiming to know her biggest one, Alex finds herself at a disadvantage. However, the government wants her help. Despite being beyond the cares of mortals, she still considers herself an American, and feels obligated to do what she can.

Disappearance cases are fairly routine, but a desperate thrall hiring her to find a missing vampire is a bizarre twist that piques her curiosity. Tracking down an off-the-grid undead is like being right back to the 1940s. All she’s missing is the fedora.

An inexplicable change has happened to the fabric of the universe, evidently driving some dark masters insane. An Ohio-class nuclear missile sub is about the worst place imaginable for a werewolf to have an existential crisis. Though mermaids aren't well equipped to fight other supernaturals, Alex isn't about to let nukes hit the US.

Even if it kills her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silver Crucible (Alexis Silver Book 4)*



  






*America's favorite mermaid detective is back! Alexis Silver returns in her biggest adventure yet!*

Even immortal beings need to get away from it all.

Mermaid Alexis Silver can tolerate only so many years living primarily on dry land before it’s time for a nice long swim. While she loves her work as a private investigator, a few nail-biter jobs in a row calls for some time off. She leaves everything behind—literally—and dives into the ocean, planning to take a month off, cruising around Central America.

What’s the point of vacationing without seeing new things? Soon after arriving in Panama, curiosity pulls her to shore. A not-so-chance meeting with a vampire thrusts her straight into the middle of otherworldly chaos. It’s a challenge working a case when all her possessions are thousands of miles away, but not having a phone, money, or a comfortable outfit is the least of her problems.

She can’t stop the dark masters’ plans entirely, but she might be able to save one guy... if he doesn’t kill her first.

Either way, Alex Silver is going to need a vacation from her vacation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twisted Sister (Samantha Moon, Guardian Vampire Book 1)*



  






*First in the brand-new "Samantha Moon, Guardian Vampire" mystery series! Set in J.R. Rain's "Vampire for Hire" world!*

In the nine years since she was attacked and turned into a vampire, Samantha Moon has come across a lot of supernatural villains. However, nothing has prepared her for the villain who chose to steal her daughter's psyche or the dark family secrets that will be revealed as she races to save her child.

Will the aid of a new ally be enough to help Samantha win the most important battle of her life and repair the damage done to her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunshine State (The Jake Longly Series Book 3) *



  






*Serial killer's message to PI Jake Longly: Two of those seven murders I confessed to are not mine—but I won't tell you which two*

Jake Longly and Nicole Jamison are confronted with the most bizarre case yet. Serial killer Billy Wayne Baker now denies that two of his seven murders were actually his work. An anonymous benefactor, who believes Billy Wayne's denials, has hired Longly Investigations to prove Billy Wayne right. Billy Wayne had confessed to all seven. Not only did the confessed serial killer have the motive, means, and opportunity for murder, but his DNA was found at each crime scene. Bizarre doesn't quite cover it.

Jake and Nicole travel to the small Gulf Coast town of Pine Key, Florida, where three of the murders occurred. The local police, FBI, state prosecutor, and crime lab each did their jobs, uncovered overwhelming evidence of Billy Wayne's guilt—and even extracted a full confession. Is Billy Wayne simply trying to tweak the system to garner another fifteen minutes of fame? It's likely all a game to him, but, if he's being truthful—someone out there is getting away with multiple murders. How? Why? And most importantly, who?

Dark clouds loom in the Sunshine State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rigged (The Jake Longly Series Book 4) *



  






*Love triangle—motive for double murder?*

First loves are never forgotten. Ever. Certainly not for Tommy "Pancake" Jeffers. His first-kiss, sixth-grade love, Emily, who he has not seen since grammar school, is sliding toward divorce in the artsy Gulf Coast town of Fairhope, Alabama. Longly Investigations has been charged with looking into the finances involved. When Emily doesn't appear for their nervously anticipated meeting, Pancake's radar goes on high alert. Her body, along with that of Jason––one of two guys she has been dating––is found murdered, execution-style, Pancake calls in Jake, Nicole, and Ray.

Who would have done this? Could it be the soon-to-be ex, who has an ironclad alibi; the other guy Emily was seeing––jealousy being a motive for harm; or do the drugs found in Jason's pocket indicate a drug-related hit? That world yields a host of suspects. As they peel back the layers of this idyllic community, dark secrets come to light and convoluted motives and methods of murder are revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Patricia Fisher Mysteries: All Ten Books (Patricia Fisher's Big Boxed Sets Book 1)*



  






When Patricia Fisher boards the world’s finest cruise ship for a three-month tour of the world, she expected a great many things …

… finding herself embroiled in a priceless jewel theft wasn’t one of them.

Less than twenty-four hours after setting sail, she’s accused of murder and confined to her cabin. Thankfully, she is staying in the royal suite and that means she has a butler to help her. When he recruits his gym instructor BFF, Barbie, the trio turn detective to find the real killer.

But someone on board doesn’t want them to succeed and when the next body is found in her kitchen, the team realise it’s more than just her freedom at stake.

They’d better solve this fast or all three of them might be next.

Read this fast-paced adventure and nine more full-length stories as a middle-aged housewife throws off the shackles of her old life and becomes the woman she was always meant to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Two For The Money (The Harry Starke Novels Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here*.



  






*A Late-Night Phone Call. A Voice from the past. An Apparent Suicide.*
The phone call came on a Tuesday evening in the middle of August. Harry Starke hadn't heard from his old school friend in almost five years, and he hadn't thought about him in almost as long. Tom Sattler wanted to meet, and it wouldn't wait until morning. But when Harry arrived at Sattler's home less than an hour later, he found him lying in a pool of blood with a single gunshot wound to his head and .22 revolver lying close to his hand.

Was it suicide, or was Tom Sattler murdered? If so, by whom and why?

The search for answers plunges Harry into a far-reaching investigation that involves murder, corruption, organized crime, and duplicity. As always, there’s a twist in the tail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hill House (The Harry Starke Novels Book 3) *



  






*For More Than Ten Years She Lay Beneath the Floorboards of Hill House*
For more than ten years, she waited. Who was she? Who put her there? Why? Harry Starke vows to find the answers to those questions, but how? The trail has gone cold and Hill House is a desolate ruin with many secrets. To find the answers Harry must embark upon an investigation that will put him and those close to him in deadly danger, take him to the lost and long-forgotten streets under the city, deep into the Dark Web where he comes face to face with murder, organized crime, prostitution, and human trafficking. One by one, he peels back the layers, and with each one, he sinks a little deeper into the morass, the seamy underbelly of a world few know of, and even fewer want to be a part of. Hill House has many doors. None of them lead anywhere but into darkness and despair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 10 - 12 (The Harry Starke Series Boxed Set Book 4)*



  






*An assassin with an attitude. Killers on the hunt. A twist in the tale that will leave you breathless.*
_Howard writes in a style that is reminiscent of J.A Jance and Lee Child, while Starke also reminds me of Spenser and Travis McGee._

Three more sizzling crime novels packed with murder, mystery, action and heart-stopping suspense… and a little humor. Blair Howard’s unique stories, his wickedly woven plots and his no-nonsense style of writing will take you on an emotional roller coaster ride right to the very last page.

From the lightning-paced quest for revenge by an assassin hired by Harry's arch enemy in _Calaway Jones_, to the hunt for an ingenious serial killer in _Emoji_, to murder, sex, and alternative lifestyles in _Hoodwinked_, they will keep you turning the pages late into the night - you won't be able to put them down!

Fans of Harlan Coben, Michael Connelly, Lee Child, or Tami Hoag love Harry Starke.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tumbler (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 11)*



  






*“Truly mysterious—informed by Western legend, steeped in Indian superstition . . . Riding with Du Pré is some kind of enchantment” (The New York Times Book Review).*

A rumor circulates around academic circles that the long-lost journals of Meriwether Lewis are in the possession of a hard-bitten Montana fiddler named Gabriel Du Pré. A few years ago, the Métis Indian led a documentary film crew down the Missouri River to commemorate the bicentennial of the famous Lewis and Clark expedition, but he won’t say whether or not he has the journals. Only Benetsee, Du Pré’s mysterious spiritual guide, has any idea where the journals are, and only a fool would try to make Benetsee talk when he doesn’t feel like it.

It’s quite possible, though, that billionaire Markham Millbank is a fool. His money cannot persuade Du Pré, and so he begins to consider other forms of pressure. When two of Du Pré’s friends are kidnapped, the fiddler faces a tough decision: Hand over the journal or risk innocent lives to keep it out of the wrong hands . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Marco Effect: A Department Q Novel (Department Q Series Book 5)*



  






*A teenaged boy on the run propels Detective Carl Mørck into Department Q’s most sinister case yet in the fifth novel in Jussi Adler-Olsen's New York Times bestselling series.*

Fifteen-year-old Marco Jameson longs to become a Danish citizen and go to school like a normal teenager. Unfortunately, his Uncle Zola forces the children of their former gypsy clan to beg and steal for his personal gain. When Marco discovers a dead body that proves the true extent of Zola’s criminal activities, he goes on the run. But it turns out his family members aren’t the only ones who want to keep Marco silent...forever.

Detective Carl Mørck wants to save the boy, but Marco’s trail leads him to a case that extends from Denmark to Africa, from embezzlers to child soldiers, from seemingly petty crime rings to the very darkest of cover-ups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Iceman: A Novel*



  






_The Iceman_ is an action-packed World War II military thriller featuring a daring United States Navy submarine commander during the Pacific war in 1942-43.

In 1942, off the port city of St. Nazaire in occupied France, a United States Navy S-class submarine assigned to the Royal Navy lurks just outside the borders of the minefield protecting a German U-boat base. Lieutenant Commander Malachi Stormes, the boat’s skipper, patrols dangerously close to the minefield entrance and manages to trap and sink three outbound U-boats in one spectacular attack. Britain decorates him, the U.S. Navy promotes him and then gives him command of a brand new class of submarine, a fleet boat called Firefish. Based in Perth, Australia, having been driven out of the Philippines by the Japanese juggernaut, the Perth boats are the only American forces capable of hitting the Japanese in the western Pacific.

Stormes, with his cold, steely-eyed focus on killing Japanese ships, is an enigma to his officers and crew, especially when it becomes clear that he is willing to take huge chances to achieve results. Firefish sinks more ships than any Perth boat on her first war patrol, but Stormes’ unconventional tactics literally frighten his crew. Driven by a past steeped in the whiskey-haunted violence of the Kentucky coal fields, whose psychological scars torment his sleep and close him off from personal relationships, Stormes is nicknamed The Iceman. His crew is proud of their boat’s accomplishments, but wonder if their iron-willed skipper will bring them home alive.

With intense action and featuring authentic submarine tactics in the early years of the Pacific war, _The Iceman _continues P. T. Deutermann's masterful, award-winning cycle of thrillers set during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Destroyed (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 5) *



  






*From USA Today bestselling author Brett Battles's award winning Jonathan Quinn thrillers series comes The Destroyed.*

Mila Voss is dead.

That’s what the team hired to terminate her had reported, and that’s how her file had been marked.

Dead. Six years now.

So why did she suddenly show up on a hotel’s security camera in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania? Those who’d paid for her elimination are more than a little curious.

One person should know what happened—Jonathan Quinn, one of the best cleaners in the business, the man who’d been tasked with the disposal of her body.

Only Quinn isn’t exactly easy to get ahold of these days, and he may not be willing to share the answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Eagle Named Freedom: My True Story of a Remarkable Friendship*



  






*“A hauntingly beautiful story of rescue and rehabilitation….[A] gorgeous tale of redemption.”
—Susan Richards, New York Times bestselling author of Chosen by a Horse

“I could not put this book down.”
—Stacey O'Brien, New York Times bestselling author of Wesley the Owl*

From the moment Jeff Guidry saw the emaciated baby eagle with broken wings, his life was changed. For weeks he and the staff at Sarvey Wildlife Care Center tended to the grievously injured bird. Miraculously, she recovered, and Jeff, a center volunteer, became her devoted caretaker.

Though Freedom would never fly, she had Jeff as her wings. And after Jeff was diagnosed with stage 3 non-Hodgkin's lymphoma in 2000, Freedom returned his gift. Between sessions of debilitating chemotherapy, Jeff went back to Sarvey and began taking Freedom for walks that soothed his spirit and gave him the strength to fight. 

A tender tale of hope, love, trust, and life, this moving true story is an affirmation of the spiritual connection that humans and animals share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman *



  






New York Times Bestseller: This life story of the quirky physicist is “a thorough and masterful portrait of one of the great minds of the century” (The New York Review of Books). Raised in Depression-era Rockaway Beach, physicist Richard Feynman was irreverent, eccentric, and childishly enthusiastic—a new kind of scientist in a field that was in its infancy. His quick mastery of quantum mechanics earned him a place at Los Alamos working on the Manhattan Project under J. Robert Oppenheimer, where the giddy young man held his own among the nation’s greatest minds. There, Feynman turned theory into practice, culminating in the Trinity test, on July 16, 1945, when the Atomic Age was born. He was only twenty-seven. And he was just getting started. In this sweeping biography, James Gleick captures the forceful personality of a great man, integrating Feynman’s work and life in a way that is accessible to laymen and fascinating for the scientists who follow in his footsteps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tiger Tracks - The Classic Panzer Memoir (Wolfgang Faust's Panzer Books Book 1)*



  






Wolfgang Faust was the driver of a Tiger I tank with the Wehrmacht Heavy Panzer Battalions, seeing extensive combat on the Eastern Front in 1943-45. This memoir was his brutal and deeply personal account of the Russian Front's appalling carnage.

Telling the story of a vicious three-day tank battle, Faust describes how his Tiger unit fought on the steppes of Russia against the full might of the Red Army: the T34 tanks, the Sturmovik bombers, suicidal Russian infantry and the feared Katyusha rocket brigades. He reveals the merciless decisions that panzer crews made in action, the devastating power of their weaponry, and the many ways that men met their deaths in the snow and ice of the Ostfront.

Originally published as ‘Panzerdammerung’ (‘Panzer Twilight’) in the late 1940s, this memoir's savage realism shocked the post-war German public. Some readers were outraged at the book's final scenes, while others wrote that, ‘Now, at last, I know what our men did in the East.’

Today, 'Tiger Tracks' stands as one of the great semi-autobiographical accounts of World War Two: a crescendo of horror, grim survival and a fatalistic acceptance of the panzer man’s destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Panther - Slaughter of the Reich - The Halbe Kessel 1945 (Wolfgang Faust's Panzer Books Book 3)*



  






While the Battle of Berlin in 1945 is widely known, the horrific story of the Halbe Kessel remains largely untold.

In April 1945, victorious Soviet forces encircled 80,000 men of the German 9th Army in the Halbe area, South of Berlin, together with many thousands of German women and children. The German troops, desperate to avoid Soviet capture, battled furiously to break out towards the West, where they could surrender to the comparative safety of the Americans. For the German civilians trapped in the Kessel, the quest to escape took on frantic dimensions, as the terror of Red Army brutality spread.
The small town of Halbe became the eye of the hurricane for the breakout, as King Tigers of the SS Panzer Corps led the spearhead to the West, supported by Panthers of the battle-hardened 21st Panzer Division.

Panzer by panzer, unit by unit, the breakout forces were cut down – until only a handful of Panthers, other armour, battered infantry units and columns of shattered refugees made a final escape through the rings of fire to the American lines.

This first-hand account by the commander of one of those Panther tanks relates with devastating clarity the conditions inside the Kessel, the ferocity of the breakout attempt through Halbe, and the subsequent running battles between overwhelming Soviet forces and the exhausted Reich troops, who were using their last reserves of fuel, ammunition, strength and hope.

Eloquent German-perspective accounts of World War 2 are surprisingly rare, and the recent reissue of Wolfgang Faust’s 1948 memoir ‘Tiger Tracks’ has fascinated readers around the world with its insight into the Eastern Front. In ‘The Last Panther,’ Faust used his unique knowledge of tank warfare to describe the final collapse of the Third Reich and the murderous combat between the German and Russian armies. He gives us a shocking testament to the cataclysmic final hours of the Reich, and the horrors of this last eruption of violence among the idyllic forests and meadows of Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tally-Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire*



  






*In 1940, an ordinary American from a Midwest farm came to a country at war, joined its fighting forces, mingled with its fighting men, and fought and fell and fought again.*

Donahue felt it his duty as a believer in a civilised way of life to throw his lot in with Britain, and felt it a privilege to be able to serve alongside her forces.

A civilian pilot, upon hearing that the R.A.F. was hiring Americans for non-combatant jobs Donahue made his way to Canada, where he was promptly hired.

Shipped to Britain, Donahue was commissioned as a Pilot Officer and began the transition to a war-time fighter pilot as the skies above Britain transformed into a battlefield.

Filled with technical insights and descriptions of what his senses experienced, Donahue transports the reader into his heavy fur-lined flying boots.

*As an American abroad Donahue’s memoir also acts as window to a bygone age, shining a light onto life in England during the Blitz from a visitor’s point of view.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last Flight from Singapore: The Gibraltar of the East*



  






*Although the Battle of Britain is over, the campaign for Singapore is about to begin.*


*After Arthur Donahue survived the fight in Europe, which he documented in Tally Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire, he was posted to a new squadron headed overseas.*

Donahue reveals the frustration felt by pilots as they were cooped up on transport ships; en route they learn that the U.S. has been drawn into the war, and that their destination is now Singapore.

Though saddened by the news, Donahue reveals a glimpse into the American people’s earlier attitude towards those who, like him, had volunteered with the British: they saw them as outlaws.

Adapting to new conditions, Donahue transports the reader once more into his flying boots as he readies himself in the sweltering jungles of Malaya, before flying on to Singapore and a new form of aerial warfare against the Japanese.

Filled with technical insights and descriptions of what his senses experienced, it is nonetheless a harder, more visceral chapter as he is wounded and defeat looms beyond on the horizon.

_Last Flight from Singapore_ is Donahue’s vivid account of the months immediately after those described in _Tally-Ho! Yankee in a Spitfire_, concluding his memoir of service as an American in the R.A.F.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dam Busters: Canadian Airmen and the Secret Raid Against Nazi Germany *



  






*National Bestseller

Foreword by Peter Mansbridge*

“Barris tells the jaw-dropping story of a night that changed the war.” —_The Globe and Mail_

It was a night that changed the Second World War. The secret air raid against the hydroelectric dams of Germany’s Ruhr River took years to plan, involved an untried bomb and included the best aircrewmen RAF Bomber Command could muster—many of them Canadian. The attack marked the first time the Allies tactically took the war inside Nazi Germany. It was a military operation that became legendary.

On May 16, 1943, nineteen Lancaster bombers carrying 133 airmen took off on a night sortie code-named Operation Chastise. Hand-picked and specially trained, the Lancaster crews flew at treetop level to the industrial heartland of the Third Reich and their targets—the Ruhr River dams, whose massive water reservoirs powered Nazi Germany’s military-industrial complex.

Each Lancaster carried an explosive, which when released just sixty feet over the reservoirs, bounced like a skipping stone to the dam, sank and exploded. The raiders breached two dams and damaged a third. The resulting torrent devastated enemy power plants, factories and infrastructure a hundred miles downstream.

Every airmen on the raid understood that the odds of survival were low. Of the nineteen outbound bombers, eight did not return. Operation Chastise cost the lives of fifty-three airmen, including fourteen Canadians. Of the sixteen RCAF men who survived, seven received military decorations.

Based on interviews, personal accounts, flight logs, maps and photographs of the Canadians involved, _Dam Busters_ recounts the dramatic story of these young Commonwealth bomber crews tasked with a high-risk mission against an enemy prepared to defend the Fatherland to the death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seven Days in Hell: Canada's Battle for Normandy and the Rise of the Black Watch Snipers*



  






*A riveting tour de force by Canada’s leading military historian about the heroic Black Watch’s fight for survival at Verrières Ridge*

Centred around one of Canada’s most storied regiments, Seven Days in Hell tells the epic tale of the bloody battle for Verrières Ridge, a dramatic saga that unfolded just weeks after one of Canada’s greatest military triumphs of the Second World War. O’Keefe takes us on a heart-pounding journey at the sharp end of combat during the infamous Normandy campaign, when more than 300 Black Watch Highlanders from across Canada, the United States, Great Britain and the Allied world found themselves embroiled in mortal combat against elite Waffen-SS units and grizzled Eastern Front veterans. Only a handful walked away. Pinned down as the result of strategic blunders and the fog of war, the men were thrust into a nightmare where station, rank, race and religion mattered little and only character won the day. Drawing on formerly classified documents and rare first-person testimony from the men who fought on the front lines, O’Keefe follows the footsteps of the ghosts of Normandy, giving a voice yet again to the men who sacrificed everything in the summer of 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*MIG Menace Over Korea: The Story of Soviet Fighter Ace Nicolai Sutiagin*



  






*This fascinating biography of a Russian flying ace offers a rare glimpse into the role of the Soviet Air Force during the Korean War.*

Nikolai Vasil'evich Sutiagin was the top-scoring Soviet flying ace of the Korean War. He flew his MiG-15 in lethal dogfights against American Sabres and Australian Meteors, winning twenty-two victories. For his distinguished service, he was named a Hero of the Soviet Union, the Soviet military’s highest honor.

Now, with the opening of the Russian archives, this authoritative biography presents a full account of Sutiagin’s life and career. Beyond these official records, the authors draw from the reminiscences of Sutiagin's comrades and his wife's personal diary to present a nuanced and vividly detailed portrait of one of Russia’s greatest fighter pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Working Stiffs*



  






American Book Fest 2017 Science Fiction Finalist

Joe Warren, an unemployed electrical engineer, has a terminally ill girlfriend and a bank account bumping rock bottom. Jobs are scarce in 2050, since nanotechnology has created the ability to animate the recently deceased, who are put to work performing menial labor at low wages. These Revivants have glutted the job market, leaving their living counterparts out in the cold.

Joe goes looking for a helping hand and mistakenly gets arrested with a group of freedom fighters. The only cause Joe wants to fight for is Joe, but federal agents coerce him into spying on the Children of Liberty.

When Joe reluctantly infiltrates the protest group, he finds something he never expected or wanted. Friends. And he discovers that maybe there are things in life worth fighting—and dying—for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Dead Dad Was in ZZ Top: the ZZ Top Letters...and More 100% Real, Never Before Seen Documents from the World of Rock n' Roll *



  






With this shocking tell-all, revealing the all-true, 100% fake secrets about music’s biggest names, Jon Glaser—a writer for _Late Night with Conan O'Brien_, and the creator and star of Adult Swim’s _Delocated_—is about to rock the world of, well, rock and roll. The long-buried (or possibly, never-yet-imagined) dreadful secrets of music’s most notable talents—including Prince’s bar mitvah remixes, Fleetwood Mac’s deals with McDonald’s, and more—are, in the vein of John Hodgman’s _More Information Than You Require_ and _The Onion_’s _Our Dumb Century_, a wry and blasphemous tribute to the popular culture icons we hold dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silent Suspect*



  






*A FIRE. A MURDER. A SILENT SUSPECT…*
*On a quiet street, one house is burning to the ground…*

By the time sign language interpreter Paige Northwood arrives, flames have engulfed her client’s home. Though Lukas is safe, his wife is still inside. But she was dead before the fire started…

Lukas signs to Paige that he knows who killed his wife. But then he goes silent – even when the police charge him with murder.

Is he guilty, or afraid? Only Paige can help him now…

*A taut, gripping mystery perfect for fans of The Silent Patient and The Family Upstairs.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Buried in the Stacks: A Haunted Library Mystery*



  






*Librarian Carrie Singleton is building a haven, but one of her neighbors is misbehavin'. Can resident spirit Evelyn help Carrie catch the culprit who made her a ghost?*

In winter, the Haunted Library is a refuge for homeless townspeople. When a group purchases a vacant house to establish a daytime haven for the homeless, Carrie offers the library as a meeting place for the Haven House committee, but quickly learns that it may be used for illegal activities.

As the new Sunshine Delegate, Carrie heads to the hospital to visit her cantankerous colleague, Dorothy, who had fallen outside the local supermarket. She tells Carrie that her husband tried to kill her--and that he murdered her Aunt Evelyn, the library's resident ghost, six years earlier.

And then Dorothy is murdered--run off the road as soon as she returns to work. Evelyn implores Carrie to find her niece's killer, but that's no easy task: Dorothy had made a hobby of blackmailing her neighbors and colleagues. Carrie, Evelyn, and Smoky Joe the cat are on the case, but are the library cards stacked against them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Lovely Wife*



  






*SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE

INSTANT #1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER
USA Today bestseller 
Edgar + ITW Thriller Award nominee for Best First Novel*

“Think: _Dexter_ but sexier.”—*theSkimm*
“A dark and irresistible debut.”—_*People*_
“Will shock even the savviest suspense readers.”—_*Real Simple*_

*Dexter meets Mr. and Mrs. Smith in this wildly compulsive debut thriller about a couple whose fifteen-year marriage has finally gotten too interesting...*
Our love story is simple. I met a gorgeous woman. We fell in love. We had kids. We moved to the suburbs. We told each other our biggest dreams, and our darkest secrets. And then we got bored.

We look like a normal couple. We're your neighbors, the parents of your kid's friend, the acquaintances you keep meaning to get dinner with.

We all have our secrets to keeping a marriage alive.

Ours just happens to be getting away with murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Odd Job (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 11)*



  






*A museum murder puts Boston’s married art sleuths to work: “The screwball mystery is Charlotte MacLeod’s cup of tea” (Chicago Tribune).*
When the doddering patrons of the Wilkins Museum learned that dozens of their priceless masterworks had been stolen and replaced by forgeries, there was no one to turn to but Sarah Kelling and Max Bittersohn—the savviest art detectives of the Boston upper crust. Nabbing the crooks was easy, but finding the missing paintings has proven trickier. Years later, the collection’s prized Titian is still lost, and the new director, loudmouthed cattle baron Elwyn Fleesom Turbot, is getting impatient. And things get even more troublesome when members of his staff begin to die. It starts when Dolores Tawne, the elderly, bossy museum administrator, is stabbed through the base of her skull with an antique hatpin. Inside the dead woman’s safe deposit box Sarah finds clues to a conspiracy that stretches back decades and a way to stop the murders that are still to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Rule of Ten (A Tenzing Norbu Mystery series Book 1) *



  






*A Tibetan monastic-turned-LAPD cop-turned private investigator lands his first big case in this riveting opening installment in a Buddhism-inspired mystery series*
_
“Don't ignore intuitive tickles lest they reappear as sledgehammers.” —The first rule of Ten_

Tenzing Norbu (“Ten” for short), an ex-monk and soon-to-be ex-cop, is a protagonist unique to our times. In _The First Rule of Ten_, we meet this spiritual warrior who is singularly equipped, if not occasionally ill-equipped, as he takes on his first case as a private investigator in Los Angeles. Growing up in a Tibetan Monastery, Ten dreamed of becoming a modern-day Sherlock Holmes. So when he was sent to Los Angeles to teach meditation, he joined the LAPD instead.

But as the Buddha says, change is inevitable; and ten years later, everything is about to change—big-time—for Ten. One resignation from the police force, two bullet-wounds, three suspicious deaths, and a beautiful woman later, he quickly learns that whenever he breaks his first rule, mayhem follows.

Set in the modern-day streets and canyons of Los Angeles, _The First Rule of Ten_ is at turns humorous, insightful, and riveting-a gripping mystery as well as a reflective, character-driven story with intriguing life-lessons for us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starbuck, Nantucket Redemption: A Novel *



  






*Peter Bois is a billionaire and a summer resident of the exclusive island of Nantucket. He is also a man who is used to doing what he wants regardless of the consequences.

But that all changes during a day at the beach with his estranged family. Sucked under by a riptide, the arrogant and condescending businessman is thrust back nearly two hundred years, landing on the deck of a Nantucket whaleship.

Proof that fate can have a sense of humor.*

The world he knew was gone: his thriving company, his demanding wife, his beloved Nantucket family home, his jet, his privileged life. All are far in the future and out of his grasp.

Catapulted into the dangerous and demanding world of 19th-century whaling, Peter is no longer a one-percenter but a greenhand, clueless to life aboard and ignorant to what is expected of him. Struggling to survive the brutal conditions of a whaleship, he must confront his new reality and come to grips with life nearly two centuries in the past as the ship pursues whales and battles storms thousands of miles out to sea. His goal? Survive long enough to figure out how to get back to his own time and back to where he can reunite with his family and right his many wrongs.

In this engaging and innovative debut novel, Garth Jeffries delivers a thrilling, fast-paced adventure that will leave you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Deep Blue Good-by: A Travis McGee Novel *



  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Deep Blue Good-by is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

Travis McGee is a self-described beach bum who won his houseboat in a card game. He’s also a knight-errant who’s wary of credit cards, retirement benefits, political parties, mortgages, and television. He only works when his cash runs out, and his rule is simple: He’ll help you find whatever was taken from you, as long as he can keep half.

*“John D. MacDonald was the great entertainer of our age, and a mesmerizing storyteller.”—Stephen King
*
McGee isn’t particularly strapped for cash, but how can anyone say no to Cathy, a sweet backwoods girl who’s been tortured repeatedly by her manipulative ex-boyfriend Junior Allen? What Travis isn’t anticipating is just how many women Junior has torn apart and left in his wake. Enter Junior’s latest victim, Lois Atkinson.

Frail and broken, Lois can barely get out of bed when Travis finds her, let alone keep herself alive. But Travis turns into Mother McGee, giving Lois new life as he looks for the ruthless man who steals women’s spirits and livelihoods. But he can’t guess how violent his quest is soon to become. He’ll learn the hard way that there must be casualties in this game of cat and mouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Score: A Parker Novel (Parker Novels Book 5)*



  






You probably haven’t ever noticed them. But they’ve noticed you. They notice _everything_. That’s their job. Sitting quietly in a nondescript car outside a bank making note of the tellers’ work habits, the positions of the security guards. Lagging a few car lengths behind the Brinks truck on its daily rounds. Surreptitiously jiggling the handle of an unmarked service door at the racetrack.

They’re thieves. Heisters, to be precise. They’re pros, and Parker is far and away the best of them. If you’re planning a job, you want him in. Tough, smart, hardworking, and relentlessly focused on his trade, he is the heister’s heister, the robber’s robber, the heavy’s heavy. You don’t want to cross him, and you don’t want to get in his way, because he’ll stop at nothing to get what he’s after.

Parker, the ruthless antihero of Richard Stark’s eponymous mystery novels, is one of the most unforgettable characters in hardboiled noir. Lauded by critics for his taut realism, unapologetic amorality, and razor-sharp prose-style—and adored by fans who turn each intoxicating page with increasing urgency—Stark is a master of crime writing; his books as influential as any in the genre. The University of Chicago Press has embarked on a project to return the early volumes of this series to print for a new generation of readers to discover—and become addicted to.

Parker works with a group of professional con men in _The Score_ on his biggest job yet—robbing an entire town in North Dakota.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood Money: A Suspense Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 6)*



  






An Amazon Top 30 bestseller.

*Each Joe Dillard novel can be read as a standalone.*

* * * NOTE FROM THE AUTHOR: "Blood Money" is an extensive rewrite of a book I wrote a few years ago called "Russo's Gold." While I was satisfied with most of "Russo's Gold," there were parts of it that I wanted to improve. I also wanted to incorporate it into the Joe Dillard series, and that is what I've done. I hope you enjoy it. -- Scott Pratt

In the sixth volume of the bestselling Joe Dillard series, Dillard does something he has never done before -- he hires a young associate. Her name is Charleston Story, she is bright and beautiful, and in her very first case, she winds up inheriting an item so valuable that it threatens to destroy her and everything she cares about. As Dillard tries to help and advise his young protege, he finds himself dragged into a web of danger and intrigue, a web so thick that he may never be able to extract himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Personal: A Jack Reacher Novel 19*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jack Reacher returns in another fast-moving, action-packed, suspenseful book from Lee Child.
*
_You can leave the army, but the army doesn’t leave you. Not always. Not completely, _notes Jack Reacher—and sure enough, the retired military cop is soon pulled back into service. This time, for the State Department and the CIA.

Someone has taken a shot at the president of France in the City of Light. The bullet was American. The distance between the gunman and the target was exceptional. How many snipers can shoot from three-quarters of a mile with total confidence? Very few, but John Kott—an American marksman gone bad—is one of them. And after fifteen years in prison, he’s out, unaccounted for, and likely drawing a bead on a G8 summit packed with enough world leaders to tempt any assassin.

If anyone can stop Kott, it’s the man who beat him before: Reacher. And though he’d rather work alone, Reacher is teamed with Casey Nice, a rookie analyst who keeps her cool with Zoloft. But they’re facing a rough road, full of ruthless mobsters, Serbian thugs, close calls, double-crosses—and no backup if they’re caught. All the while Reacher can’t stop thinking about the woman he once failed to save. But he won’t let that that happen again. Not this time. Not Nice.

Reacher never gets too close. But now a killer is making it personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Member of the Family: My Story of Charles Manson, Life Inside His Cult, and the Darkness That Ended the Sixties *



  






*In this poignant and disturbing memoir of lost innocence, coercion, survival, and healing, Dianne Lake chronicles her years with Charles Manson, revealing for the first time how she became the youngest member of his Family and offering new insights into one of the twentieth century’s most notorious criminals and life as one of his "girls."*

At age fourteen Dianne Lake—with little more than a note in her pocket from her hippie parents granting her permission to leave them—became one of "Charlie’s girls," a devoted acolyte of cult leader Charles Manson. Over the course of two years, the impressionable teenager endured manipulation, psychological control, and physical abuse as the harsh realities and looming darkness of Charles Manson’s true nature revealed itself. From Spahn ranch and the group acid trips, to the Beatles’ _White Album_ and Manson’s dangerous messiah-complex, Dianne tells the riveting story of the group’s descent into madness as she lived it.

Though she never participated in any of the group’s gruesome crimes and was purposely insulated from them, Dianne was arrested with the rest of the Manson Family, and eventually learned enough to join the prosecution’s case against them. With the help of good Samaritans, including the cop who first arrested her and later adopted her, the courageous young woman eventually found redemption and grew up to lead an ordinary life.

While much has been written about Charles Manson, this riveting account from an actual Family member is a chilling portrait that recreates in vivid detail one of the most horrifying and fascinating chapters in modern American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between*



  






*The bestselling reference that, “from the casually curious to etymology junkies . . . will have something for everyone.” —William C. Fox of the YouTube channel The Exploration with William C. Fox*

What is something that literally everything in existence has in common? It all has a name! With _The Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between_, you can learn the origins of these monikers. From countries and cities to toys and animals to even planets, learn the etymology of interesting words in a fun and entertaining way.

Learning doesn’t have to be boring. With his fun sense of humor, Patrick Foote—of the YouTube channel _Name Explain_—explains each appellation with jokes and quips you’re bound to enjoy. Full of pictures and packed with great information, _The Origin of Names, Words and Everything in Between_ does exactly what it says it does—it explains the origin of names in a fun and easy-to-digest way. After reading this book, you will:

Know why, exactly, Russia is called Russia
Be able to entertain yourself and your friends with interesting fun facts
Discover the origins of the names of planets, animals, countries, and much more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vagina Bible: The Vulva and the Vagina: Separating the Myth from the Medicine *



  






*Instant New York Times, USA Today, and Publishers Weekly bestseller!
Boston Globe bestseller
#1 Canadian Bestseller

OB/GYN, The New York Times columnist, host of the show Jensplaining, and internationally bestselling author Dr. Jen Gunter now delivers the definitive book on vaginal health, answering the questions you’ve always had but were afraid to ask—or couldn’t find the right answers to. She has been called Twitter’s resident gynecologist, the Internet’s OB/GYN, and one of the fiercest advocates for women’s health…and she’s here to give you the straight talk on the topics she knows best.

Does eating sugar cause yeast infections?

Does pubic hair have a function?*

*Should you have a vulvovaginal care regimen?

Will your vagina shrivel up if you go without sex?

What’s the truth about the HPV vaccine?*

So many important questions, so much convincing, confusing, contradictory _mis_information! In this age of click bait, pseudoscience, and celebrity-endorsed products, it’s easy to be overwhelmed—whether it’s websites, advice from well-meaning friends, uneducated partners, and even healthcare providers. So how do you separate facts from fiction? OB-GYN Jen Gunter, an expert on women’s health—and the internet’s most popular go-to doc*—*comes to the rescue with a book that debunks the myths and educates and empowers women. From reproductive health to the impact of antibiotics and probiotics, and the latest trends, including vaginal steaming, vaginal marijuana products, and jade eggs, Gunter takes us on a factual, fun-filled journey. Discover the truth about:

• The vaginal microbiome
• Genital hygiene, lubricants, and hormone myths and fallacies 
• How diet impacts vaginal health
• Stem cells and the vagina
• Cosmetic vaginal surgery
• What changes to expect during pregnancy and after childbirth
• What changes to expect through menopause
• How medicine fails women by dismissing symptoms

*Plus:*

• Thongs vs. lace: the best underwear for vaginal health
• How to select a tampon
• The full glory of the clitoris and the myth of the G Spot

. . . And so much more. Whether you’re a twenty-six-year-old worried that her labia are “uncool” or a sixty-six-year-old dealing with painful sex, this comprehensive guide is sure to become a lifelong trusted resource.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1493: Uncovering the New World Columbus Created*



  






From the author of _1491—_the best-selling study of the pre-Columbian Americas—a deeply engaging new history of the most momentous biological event since the death of the dinosaurs.

More than 200 million years ago, geological forces split apart the continents. Isolated from each other, the two halves of the world developed radically different suites of plants and animals. When Christopher Columbus set foot in the Americas, he ended that separation at a stroke. Driven by the economic goal of establishing trade with China, he accidentally set off an ecological convulsion as European vessels carried thousands of species to new homes across the oceans.

The Columbian Exchange, as researchers call it, is the reason there are tomatoes in Italy, oranges in Florida, chocolates in Switzerland, and chili peppers in Thailand. More important, creatures the colonists knew nothing about hitched along for the ride. Earthworms, mosquitoes, and cockroaches; honeybees, dandelions, and African grasses; bacteria, fungi, and viruses; rats of every description—all of them rushed like eager tourists into lands that had never seen their like before, changing lives and landscapes across the planet.

Eight decades after Columbus, a Spaniard named Legazpi succeeded where Columbus had failed. He sailed west to establish continual trade with China, then the richest, most powerful country in the world. In Manila, a city Legazpi founded, silver from the Americas, mined by African and Indian slaves, was sold to Asians in return for silk for Europeans. It was the first time that goods and people from every corner of the globe were connected in a single worldwide exchange. Much as Columbus created a new world biologically, Legazpi and the Spanish empire he served created a new world economically.

As Charles C. Mann shows, the Columbian Exchange underlies much of subsequent human history. Presenting the latest research by ecologists, anthropologists, archaeologists, and historians, Mann shows how the creation of this worldwide network of ecological and economic exchange fostered the rise of Europe, devastated imperial China, convulsed Africa, and for two centuries made Mexico City—where Asia, Europe, and the new frontier of the Americas dynamically interacted—the center of the world. In such encounters, he uncovers the germ of today’s fiercest political disputes, from immigration to trade policy to culture wars.

In _1493,_ Charles Mann gives us an eye-opening scientific interpretation of our past, unequaled in its authority and fascination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The German Genius: Europe's Third Renaissance, the Second Scientific Revolution, and the Twentieth Century*



  






_The German Genius_ is a virtuoso cultural history of German ideas and influence, from 1750 to the present day, by acclaimed historian Peter Watson (_Making of the Modern Mind, Ideas_). From Bach, Goethe, and Schopenhauer to Nietzsche, Freud, and Einstein, from the arts and humanities to science and philosophy, _The German Genius_ is a lively and accessible review of over 250 years of German intellectual history. In the process, it explains the devastating effects of World War II, which transformed a vibrant and brilliantly artistic culture into a vehicle of warfare and destruction, and it shows how the German culture advanced in the war’s aftermath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect Gentleman: The remarkable life of Dr. James Miranda Barry (Biographies Book 2) *



  






*James Barry was one of the most outstanding doctors of the nineteenth century – a brilliant surgeon, a tireless campaigner for medical reform, and a compassionate Inspector-General of the Army.*

But throughout a long and distinguished career an air of secrecy, even of scandal, always clung to Barry. The shrill voice, the diminutive build, the almost ostentatious humanity – all struck a discordant note in the stiff, conventional world of the officers’ mess. Only after the doctor’s death in 1865 did the incredible truth come to light:

*Dr. James Barry was a woman*.

What was her real identity? How did she manage to conceal her sex from the army for forty-six years? Why did she take on a man’s role and a man’s work?

In this vivid and meticulous biography, June Rose pieces together the clues in the Barry mystery and comes up with some astonishing answers. She tells of the elite intellectual circle which first conceived the masquerade and sponsored the little girl’s entrance, in disguise, into Edinburgh University; she recounts Barry’s strange connection with a powerful aristocratic family and her intense relationship with Lord Charles Somerset, Governor of the Cape Colony and one of the few men to know her secret.

And, most fascinating of all, she provides rare insights into Barry’s unique and contradictory personality: her determined clashes with authority, her courageous endurance of appalling conditions in every corner of the globe, her unforgettable encounter with Florence Nightingale.

_The Perfect Gentleman_ is the story of an extraordinary adventure – and a remarkable woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lincoln's Greatest Case: The River, the Bridge, and the Making of America*



  






*The untold story of how one sensational trial propelled a self-taught lawyer and a future president into the national spotlight.*


In May of 1856, the steamboat _Effie Afton_ barreled into a pillar of the Rock Island Bridge, unalterably changing the course of American transportation history. Within a year, long-simmering tensions between powerful steamboat interests and burgeoning railroads exploded, and the nation’s attention, absorbed by the _Dred Scott_ case, was riveted by a new civil trial. Dramatically reenacting the _Effie Afton_ case—from its unlikely inception, complete with a young Abraham Lincoln’s soaring oratory, to the controversial finale—this “masterful” (_Christian Science Monitor_) account gives us the previously untold story of how one sensational trial propelled a self-taught lawyer and a future president into the national spotlight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Naval Weapons of World War One: Guns, Torpedoes, Mines and ASW Weapons of All Nations (An Illustrated Directory)*



  






*An in-depth reference to the naval weapons used by Britain, Germany, the US, and the other combatants in the Great War, with photos: “Superb…invaluable.”—History of War*

Although the Great War might be regarded as the heyday of the big-gun at sea, it also saw the maturing of underwater weapons, the mine and torpedo, as well as the first signs of the future potency of air power. Between 1914 and 1918 weapons development was both rapid and complex, so this book has two functions: on the one hand it details all the guns, torpedoes, mines, aerial bombs and anti-submarine systems employed during that period; but it also seeks to explain the background to their evolution: how the weapons were perceived at the time and how they were actually used. This involves a discussion of tactics and emphasizes the key enabling technology of fire control and gun mountings. In this respect, the book treats the war as a transition from naval weapons which were essentially experimental at its outbreak to a state where they pointed directly to what would be used in World War II.

Based largely on original research, this sophisticated book is more than a catalogue of the weapons, offering insight into some of the most important technical and operational factors influencing the war at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Air Battle for Burma: Allied Pilots' Fight for Supremacy *



  






After a long series of crushing defeats by the apparently unstoppable Japanese air and ground forces, the eventual fight back and victory in Burma was achieved as a result of the exercise of unprecedented combined services cooperation and operations. Crucial to this was the Allies supremacy in the air coupled with their ground/air support strategy.Using veterans firsthand accounts, Air Battle For Burma reveals the decisive nature of Allied air power in inflicting the first major defeat on the Japanese Army in the Second World War. Newly equipped Spitfire fighter squadrons made the crucial difference at the turning point battles of the Admin Box, Imphal and Kohima in 1944. Air superiority allowed Allied air forces to deploy and supply Allied ground troops on the front line and raids deep into enemy territory with relative impunity; revolutionary tactics never before attempted on such a scale.By covering both the strategic and tactical angles, through these previously unpublished personal accounts, this fine book is a fitting and overdue tribute to Allied air forces contribution to victory in Burma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Schnellboote: A Complete Operational History *



  






*“A detailed account of the fast patrol boats built and used by the Kriegsmarine during WWII . . . a book for every naval history enthusiast.”—Firetrench*

The Kriegsmarine’s Schnellboote—fast attack boats or S-boats to the Allies—were the primary German naval attack units in coastal waters throughout the Second World War.

Operating close to their various bases they became a devastatingly effective weapon in nearly all the Kriegsmarine’s theatres of war, from the Baltic to the Mediterranean and the Black Sea. It was in the English Channel, however, that they scored their most notable successes, destroying some forty warships and more than one hundred merchant ships. In addition to interception and attack, they were also used for minelaying, landing sabotage troops and general escort duties.

There has been, to date, no comprehensive operational history of the S-boat in all the theatres in which it saw service, but due to the relatively small number of units it is possible to recount the duties and fates of each individual craft, and in this new book the author examines the career of each in detail.

In addition, operations alongside the commando units of the Kleinkampfverbande are covered, and the smaller S-boats, designed primarily for their use, are described.

As the War progressed, S-boats suffered from the increased Allied mastery of the seas and skies but they were a formidable foe right to the end; this new book is the first to do full justice to their record of success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*German S-Boats in Action in the Second World War*



  






A detailed narrative of S-boat, or schnellboot, actions during World War II in all the theatres where they were deployed. The author, describes, with the help of a multitude of maps and photographs, all the incidents that these 45-knot fast attack craft were involved in. The German motor torpedo boat (German: S-boot, English: E-boat) was a controversial subject in the pre-war period of German naval rearmament. As late as 1938, the Fleet Commander recommended that S-boot building be terminated on the grounds that the craft was merely a 'weapon of opportunity' without a defined role. This outlook changed dramatically after the first wartime successes. Soon the S-boot was required on all fronts, and the area of operations. In this volume the operational deployment of the S-Boot in these theatres is given comprehensive treatment for the first time, and not purely from the isolated viewpoint of S-Boot warfare, but as an integral part of the overall military objectives of the time. This study of the effectiveness of the S-Boot, its successes and failures, is based on war diary entries and previously unseen original sources. It is a first-class account of this German naval arm in which survived to be the last class of German surface warship still carrying the offensive to the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Battle of the Narrow Seas: The History of Light Coastal Forces in the Channel and North Sea, 1939–1945*



  






This is the story of the struggle for the control of the narrow seas of the Channel and the southern North Sea during the Second World War, told by Peter Scott who, as a MTB commander, saw action against the enemy throughout the course of the War.The book is much more than a memoir and tells the whole story of the wide-ranging conflict against the Germans, fought in the congested waters of the Channel. Actions against convoys and E-boats, often under the shadows of French cliffs, an impossible sortie against Scharnhorst and Gneisenau as they ran the gauntlet through the Straits in February 1942, the attack on St Nazaire, and the defensive and offensive roles taken on by MTBs during the D-Day landings are just some of the events covered in the book.The bravery of the crews of these small ships became legendary and the casualties that were suffered during brief and fierce encounters were horrific. As the War dragged on Motor Torpedo Boats became household words, and their activities, often described, perhaps a little luridly in the press, helped to raise the morale of the nation in much the same way that the fighter aircraft had done in the Battle of Britain in September 1940. A much-needed new edition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Will We See Tomorrow?: A German Cavalryman at War, 1939–1942*



  






*This memoir of a Nazi cavalryman offers a rare glimpse at the frontlines of WWII—in Poland, France, and Russia—from the perspective of a German soldier.*

Throughout the Second World War, the German Army was regarded as the most organized and technologically advanced fighting force in the world. And yet, while much is written about its Luftwaffe and Panzer tanks, the German military was mostly horse-drawn. The memoir of German mounted cavalryman Max Kuhnert takes readers inside this vital yet often overlooked aspect of the conflict.

Originally from Dresden, Kuhnert enlisted in the German Army in 1939, and was posted to a cavalry unit which would go on to provide mounted reconnaissance troops for infantry regiments. His account tells of mobilization, time spent in occupied Denmark, and the invasions of Poland, France, and Russia. He also recounts the retreat from Russia, as well as his return to Germany after being wounded


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Battle For Singapore: The true story of the greatest catastrophe of World War II *



  






The Fall of Singapore on 15 February 1942 is a military disaster of enduring fascination. For the 60th anniversary of the liberation of the island, Peter Thompson tells the explosive story of the Malayan campaign, the siege of Singapore, the ignominious surrender to a much smaller Japanese force, and the Japanese occupation through the eyes of those who were there - the soldiers of all nationalities and members of Singapore's beleaguered population. An enthralling and perceptive account, which never loses sight of the human cost of the tragedy - Yorkshire Evening Post. An insightful and dramatic analysis - The Good Book Guide


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle For Hong Kong: Hostage to Fortune*



  






In this remarkable study of the Far Eastern War, Oliver Lindsay and John R Harris have provided the most thorough and searching enquiry into the debacle which led to over 12,000 British, Canadian, Indian and Chinese defenders surrendering Hong Kong on Christmas Day 1941. The authors have made use of a mass of unpublished material - part of it drawn from the original war diaries which have never before been in the public domain.Although it is over 60 years since Hong Kong was liberated from the Japanese, numerous important questions regarding the war in the East and occupation of the Colony from 1941 to 1945 have not been explored until now. To what extent, for example, were Churchill and the successive Chiefs of the Imperial General Staff responsible for abandoning this outpost, which could not be reinforced when attacked or defended adequately? Is it true that fine leadership prolonged the fighting, inflicting serious casualties on the highly experienced Japanese when they struck in 1941? How useful was Britain's spying organization in China, which led to catastrophic repercussions for the POWs and Internees? What form did the Japanese atrocities take upon the helpless captives?This detailed and authoritative account of the campaign will provide a particularly compelling read for those interested in the Second World War or the history of the Far East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sinking of the Prince of Wales & Repulse: The End of the Battleship Era *



  






*The author of The First Day on the Somme recounts the sinking of two British Royal Navy ships by the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II.*

On the third day of the war with Japan, two Royal Navy capital ships were sunk off Malaya by air torpedo attack. They had not requested the air support that could have saved them and 840 men died in the battleship HMS Prince of Wales and the battle cruiser HMS Repulse. The authors re-create for the reader not only what happened, but also what it was like for the men involved. They dispose of several myths to explain the events of those confused hours, and address the uncertainty, controversy, and strong emotions that surrounded the militarily disastrous sinkings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Warspite: Warships of the Royal Navy *



  






*“The dramatic career of the Queen Elizabeth class super-dreadnought, which fought with such distinction throughout two World Wars . . . a great story.” —White Ensign Association*

No warship name in British naval history has more battle honors than HMS _Warspite_. While this book looks at the lives of all eight vessels to bear the name (between 1596 and the 1990s), it concentrates on the truly epic story of the seventh vessel, a super-dreadnought battleship, conceived as the ultimate answer to German naval power, during the arms race that helped cause WW1. _Warspite_ fought off the entire German fleet at Jutland, survived a mutiny between the wars and then covered herself in glory in action from the Arctic to the Indian Ocean during WW2.

She was the flagship of Admiral Sir Andrew Cunningham when he mastered the Italian Navy in the Mediterranean, her guns inflicting devastating damage on the enemy at Calabria in 1940 and Matapan in 1941. She narrowly avoided destruction by the Japanese carrier force that devastated Pearl Harbor. She provided crucial fire support for Allied landings in Sicily, Italy, Normandy and Walcheren. A lucky ship in battle, she survived dive-bombers off Crete and glide bomb hits off Salerno.

But this is not just the story of a warship. Wherever possible the voices of those men who fought aboard her speak directly to the reader about their experiences. _Warspite_ is also the story of a great naval nation which constructed her as the ultimate symbol of its imperial power and then scrapped her when the sun set on that empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Battle for Norway: April–June 1940*



  






*The acclaimed historian and author of The Gathering Storm continues his in-depth study of Northern European naval warfare during WWII.*

The Nazi invasion of Norway in 1940 was the first modern campaign in which sea, air and ground forces interacted decisively. In this detailed history, Gierr H. Haarr presents a comprehensive study of the naval aspects of the operation. He begins with the events off the coast of southern and western Norway where Norwegian and British forces attempted to halt the German advance out of the invasion ports as well as the stream of supplies and reinforcements across the Skagerrak Strait.

Haarr then focuses on the British landings in Central Norway, where the Royal Navy first had its mastery challenged by air superiority from land-based aircraft. Next, he examines the events in and around Narvik where Allied naval, air and land forces were engaged in the first combined amphibious landings of World War II.

Finally, Haarr sums up the the evacuation in June, in which the first carrier task force operations of the war, including the loss of the HMS _Glorious_, figure prominently. As Haarr’s previous volume, _The Gathering Storm_, the narration shifts between strategic and operational issues, and the experiences of the officers and soldiers on the frontlines. Extensive research and use of primary sources reveal the many sides of this battle, some of which remain controversial to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*'Sink the French!': At War with Our Ally—1940*



  






*A history-defining moment in World War II, when the allied nations of England and France stood on the precipice of betrayal—and war with each other.*

After the forces of Nazi Germany launched their Blitzkrieg assault on Holland, Belgium, and Northern France, the tentative relationship between Great Britain and France was strained to the limit. For when the Vichy regime surrendered, the British had grave fears that the Germans would force the French naval fleet—the fourth largest in the world—to turn against their former ally, while in fact their orders were to scuttle should the Germans attempt to seize them.

_‘Sink the French!’_ examines the precursors to the fall of France and its consequences, most particularly the way the French Navy was dealt with. It examines the confused situation that France’s defeat created, including the rise of a relatively junior French general, Charles de Gaulle, who was smuggled out of France by the RAF.

Elsewhere French ships were boarded and seized by the British, and at Oran, Algeria, their fleet was bombarded by the Royal Navy—just as there were other incidents including French aircraft bombing Gibraltar.

This insightful exploration of a world sinking into chaos—and the mistrust war can breed between allies—is a must-read for anyone interested in this pivotal moment in history, when opposition to the Nazis was almost broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Command Reflections of War: Volume 3: Battleground Berlin: July 1943 - March 1944: Battleground Berlin, July 1943–March 1944 *



  






This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout World War Two. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the final winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of first-hand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that put each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Commands operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes. Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command in their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H.M.S. Rodney: Warships of the Royal Navy *



  






*The biography of a British battleship, from an author with “a facility for rendering nonfiction into a narrative as brisk and readable as a novel” (HistoryNet).*

The Second World War battleship HMS _Rodney_ achieved lasting fame for her role in destroying the pride of Hitler’s navy, the mighty _Bismarck_, in a thrilling duel. The _Rodney_, carrying the largest guns ever mounted in a British warship, finally succeeded in turning her adversary into twisted metal and so removed a major threat to the Atlantic convoy routes so vital to the survival of the nation.

This compelling book, from the acclaimed author of _Killing the Bismarck_, not only traces this mighty battleship’s career in detail, but describes the careers of all the ships carrying the name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*HMS London: Warships of the Royal Navy*



  






*A fascinating and lively account of the lives of British warships named London, looking at history from the perspective of the men who were there.*

There is no current warship in the Royal Navy called HMS _London_, but vessels carrying the name have featured in some of the most controversial episodes of British naval history.

For example, the wooden wall battleship HMS _London_ of the late 18th century could be called “the ship that lost America” while the heavy cruiser of WW2 was command vessel for the escort force that failed to safeguard the controversial convoy PQ17.

Examining the stories of HMS _Londons_ all the way from the English Civil War, through the Battle of Copenhagen in 1801—where Nelson famously ignored signals to break off the action displayed by HMS _London_—we also learn of the pre-dreadnought _London_’s participation in the ill-fated Dardanelles campaign of WW1.

Among the people Iain Ballantyne interviewed for this book were veterans of the Arctic convoys of WW2, the Yangtse Incident and warriors of the Cold War and 1991 Gulf War. It all adds up to a thoroughly researched and exciting narrative of naval history.

Adding to the authenticity of the tale, Iain even sailed to Russia in the last HMS _London_, a Type 22 guided-missile frigate, in August 1991. During a WW2 convoy re-enactment the ship was almost hit by a practice torpedo launched from a Soviet submarine and had to take evasive action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Patrol Area 14: Us Navy World War Ii Submarine Patrols to the Mariana Islands *



  






As the war in the Pacific progressed, the role of the US submarines evolved to meet the challenges confronting the United States Navy in the Western Pacific. This story is vividly portrayed in Patrol Area 14 and details the exploits of the US submarines in one specific patrol area of the Pacific Ocean, the waters of the Mariana Islands, whose control became essential to victory in the Pacific for the United States and defeat for Japan. Patrol Area 14 describes the submarine patrols from solitary patrols beginning in 1942 to aggressively patrolling the offshore waters, to bold approaches to harbor entrances, to sinking ships within sight of the islands in spite of determined Japanese air and sea anti-submarine efforts and supporting the US invasions of the islands in 1944.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Guns of Gore: U.S. Field Artillery Howitzers of the 20th Century*



  






U.S. Army 20-year field artillery veteran Donald Yates leads you on a tour of the many different American howitzer systems of the 20th century. This book is loaded with over 80 photographs and illustrations, some never before published, along with facts about each weapon. The author also shares his opinions and experiences regarding the weapon systems in which he has first hand experience operating. You'll see both mechanized and towed cannons used by the U.S. Army and Marine Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Accused War Criminal: An American Kempei Tai Survivor *



  






*A WWII Air Force Cadet shares his incredible story of serving his country and being shot down over Japan in this vivid POW memoir*.

The day after Fisk Hanley graduated from Texas Technical College, in May of 1943, he boarded a train for Boca Raton, Florida, where he would begin his training as an Air Force Aviation Cadet. Like so many other young men that year, Hanley had been drafted to serve the United States in the Second World War.

Assigned to the 504th Bombardment Group in the Pacific Theater, Hanley became a flight engineer on a B-29 bomber squad. On his seventh mission, he and his crew were shot down over Japan. In _Accused War Criminal_, Hanley shares his experiences from his training and commissioning to his deployment on a failed mission that led to his capture. He recounts how he managed to survive as a prisoner of war until his eventual rescue and recovery. With candid honesty and telling details, this is a humbling and harrowing tale of one man’s bravery under unimaginable circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The AMX 13 Light Tank: A Complete History (Images of War) *



  






The AMX 13 was originally designed in the immediate aftermath of the Second World War. It represents French ambitions for national resurgence and withdrawal from wartime dependence on American military technology.Being a light tank it was an ambitious and far sighted departure from conventional tank design and it found a ready export market as well as being a critical part in the French Army arsenal. Its basic hull design lent itself to the development of a vast list of variants.French designers progressively modernized, and indeed reinvented, the AMX13 and enabled it to claim to be one of the most successful armored vehicle programs of the postwar period. It proved its worth in numerous small wars worldwide in the service of many countries.This, the first commercially published work on the AMX13 in English, examines in detail the technical industrial and tactical story of this remarkably successful armored fighting vehicle. The authoritative text is backed by an impressive selection of images


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Malta GC (Images of War) *



  






The Siege of Malta during World War II was one of the greatest dramas of the conflict. Bereft of vital defending aircraft, guns and ammunition this small island endured a succession of air raids from the Italian and German air forces. Valetta was virtually destroyed, the inhabitants took to living in the hills and caves as their houses lay in ruins. Food was scarce and the islands only salvation and survival depended on the arrival of the Allied convoys which themselves were constantly under attack as they dodged their way across hostile Mediterranean seas. This book contains unseen photographs taken during the siege and dramatically show what life was like for the population and the troops and pilots who so valiantly defended Malta.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The RAF Air-Sea Rescue Service in the Second World War (Images of War)*



  





When the Second World War began in 1939 it was thought that it would be fought along the same lines as the First World War, with the Allied air forces operating from both Britain and France. With the fall of Britains Northern European Allies in May 1940, all that changed. From then onwards, RAF aircraft operating over enemy and enemy-held territory necessitated flights across both the North Sea and the English Channel.This meant that aircrew in difficulties would be forced to come down in both of these bodies of water. Therefore it was essential that some form of rescue service be made available to fish these airman from the water. But there were no aircraft in existence at that time that were designed for such a task: initially all that could be done was to use land planes to help locate anyone in the water, drop a dinghy to them, and then guide a boat to their position.Obviously a quicker and more reliable means of rescue was needed, and this came in the shape of the Supermarine Walrus, an amphibian airplane that could land on both sea and land. Several Flights of these airplanes were set up around the coast of Britain, concentrated mainly around the south and southeast of England. The Air Sea Rescue airmen did a magnificent job from 1941-45, rescuing hundreds of downed RAF and USAAF aircrew. It took a special type of airman to undertake these rescues and another kind of courage.As the war in North Africa developed, Walrus aircraft were needed in the Mediterranean, and later on either side of the Italian coast. Walrus squadrons operated just as successfully in this theater as around Britain. Aircrew operating over any stretch of water could always count on the ASR boys coming to their aid. This is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pebble Island: The Falklands War 1982 (Elite Forces Operations Series)*



  






This is the story of the SAS raid on Pebble Island during the Falklands War.In atrocious weather, 48 men of 22 SAS Regiment were landed by Sea King Helicopter on the Island. Their task was to destroy the 11 enemy aircraft located at the Airstrip on the Island and neutralize the Argentinean force posted there to guard it.The raid was successful and all the Aircraft were destroyed but debate still goes on as to whether the raid was a political gesture to give the British Public some action or whether it was to knock out the Airbase that could have made life difficult for the landings at San Carlos Bay later in the War.The book covers sections on: history of the engagement, training and planning involved, equipment used, weapons file, breakdown of forces engaged, consequences and controversies as well as personal accounts of those involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gunship Ace: The Wars of Neall Ellis, Gunship Pilot and Mercenary *



  






*“Spotlights the career of a fascinating modern warrior, while also shedding light on some of the conflicts that have raged throughout the world” (Tucson Citizen).*

A former South African Air Force pilot who saw action throughout the region from the 1970s on, Neall Ellis is the best-known mercenary combat aviator alive. Apart from flying Alouette helicopter gunships in Angola, he fought in the Balkan war for the Islamic forces, tried to resuscitate Mobutu’s ailing air force during his final days ruling the Congo, flew Mi-8s for Executive Outcomes, and piloted an Mi-8 fondly dubbed “Bokkie” for Colonel Tim Spicer in Sierra Leone. Finally, with a pair of aging Mi-24 Hinds, Ellis ran the Air Wing out of Aberdeen Barracks in the war against Sankoh’s vicious RUF rebels. As a “civilian contractor,” Ellis has also flown helicopter support missions in Afghanistan, where, he reckons, he had more close shaves than in his entire previous four decades.

From single-handedly turning the enemy back from the gates of Freetown to helping rescue eleven British soldiers who’d been taken hostage, Ellis’s many missions earned him a price on his head, with reports of a million-dollar dead-or-alive reward. This book describes the full career of this storied aerial warrior, from the bush and jungles of Africa to the forests of the Balkans and the merciless mountains of Afghanistan. Along the way the reader encounters a multiethnic array of enemies ranging from ideological to cold-blooded to pure evil, as well as examples of incredible heroism for hire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Paper Magician (The Paper Magician Series, Book 1)*



  






*“Charlie is a vibrant writer with an excellent voice and great world building. I thoroughly enjoyed the Paper Magician.” —Brandon Sanderson, author of Mistborn and The Way of Kings*

Ceony Twill arrives at the cottage of Magician Emery Thane with a broken heart. Having graduated at the top of her class from the Tagis Praff School for the Magically Inclined, Ceony is assigned an apprenticeship in paper magic despite her dreams of bespelling metal. And once she’s bonded to paper, that will be her only magic…forever.

Yet the spells Ceony learns under the strange yet kind Thane turn out to be more marvelous than she could have ever imagined—animating paper creatures, bringing stories to life via ghostly images, even reading fortunes. But as she discovers these wonders, Ceony also learns of the extraordinary dangers of forbidden magic.

An Excisioner—a practitioner of dark, flesh magic—invades the cottage and rips Thane’s heart from his chest. To save her teacher’s life, Ceony must face the evil magician and embark on an unbelievable adventure that will take her into the chambers of Thane’s still-beating heart—and reveal the very soul of the man.

From the imaginative mind of debut author Charlie N. Holmberg, _The Paper Magician_ is an extraordinary adventure both dark and whimsical that will delight readers of all ages_._

Short-Listed for the 2015 ALA Fantasy Reading List


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Master Magician (The Paper Magician Book 3)*



  






Throughout her studies, Ceony Twill has harbored a secret, one she’s kept from even her mentor, Emery Thane. She’s discovered how to practice forms of magic other than her own—an ability long thought impossible.

While all seems set for Ceony to complete her apprenticeship and pass her upcoming final magician’s exam, life quickly becomes complicated. To avoid favoritism, Emery sends her to another paper magician for testing, a Folder who despises Emery and cares even less for his apprentice. To make matters worse, a murderous criminal from Ceony’s past escapes imprisonment. Now she must track the power-hungry convict across England before he can take his revenge. With her life and loved ones hanging in the balance, Ceony must face a criminal who wields the one magic that she does not, and it may prove more powerful than all her skills combined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silent Corner: A Novel of Suspense (A Jane Hawk Novel Book 1) *



  






*THE FIRST NOVEL IN THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING JANE HAWK SERIES*

*Meet Jane Hawk—a remarkable new heroine certain to become an icon of suspense. “This gripping thriller grabs readers from the first few pages and sweeps them along to the rousing finale.”—Booklist

“I very much need to be dead.”*

These are the chilling words left behind by a man who had everything to live for—but took his own life. In the aftermath, his widow, Jane Hawk, does what all her grief, fear, and fury demand: find the truth, no matter what.

People of talent and accomplishment, people admired and happy and sound of mind, have been committing suicide in surprising numbers. When Jane seeks to learn _why_, she becomes the most-wanted fugitive in America. Her powerful enemies are protecting a secret so important—so terrifying—that they will exterminate anyone in their way.

But all their power and viciousness may not be enough to stop a woman as clever as they are cold-blooded, as relentless as they are ruthless—and who is driven by a righteous rage they can never comprehend. Because it is born of love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Elegance of the Hedgehog*



  






*The phenomenal New York Times bestseller that “explores the upstairs-downstairs goings-on of a posh Parisian apartment building” (Publishers Weekly).*

In an elegant _hôtel particulier_ in Paris, Renée, the concierge, is all but invisible—short, plump, middle-aged, with bunions on her feet and an addiction to television soaps. Her only genuine attachment is to her cat, Leo. In short, she’s everything society expects from a concierge at a bourgeois building in an upscale neighborhood. But Renée has a secret: She furtively, ferociously devours art, philosophy, music, and Japanese culture. With biting humor, she scrutinizes the lives of the tenants—her inferiors in every way except that of material wealth.

Paloma is a twelve-year-old who lives on the fifth floor. Talented and precocious, she’s come to terms with life’s seeming futility and decided to end her own on her thirteenth birthday. Until then, she will continue hiding her extraordinary intelligence behind a mask of mediocrity, acting the part of an average pre-teen high on pop culture, a good but not outstanding student, an obedient if obstinate daughter.

Paloma and Renée hide their true talents and finest qualities from a world they believe cannot or will not appreciate them. But after a wealthy Japanese man named Ozu arrives in the building, they will begin to recognize each other as kindred souls, in a novel that exalts the quiet victories of the inconspicuous among us, and “teaches philosophical lessons by shrewdly exposing rich secret lives hidden beneath conventional exteriors” (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fallen Angels (A Dead Cold Mystery Book 26)*



  






There are a lot of things you really don’t want to find when you’re a homicide detective in the Bronx. High on the list is a new serial killer. Serial killers are real bad news because they kill without motive, so they are hard to trace and they can take years to catch.

But even worse than a new serial killer, is a new kind of serial killer: one who murders with a motive, but a motive so unfathomable nobody can understand it; a motive that makes his choice of victims incomprehensible and unpredictable, a motive that leads to each victim being killed in a particularly cruel and unusual way.

One thing – and one thing only – connects each of these awful crimes, and that’s that each victim is made to die slowly, reflecting on the way they have lived, listening to some piece of ancient, sacred music.

When the case finally reaches Detectives Stone and Dehan at the 43rd it is already six years old, and no closer to being solved than it was when the first victim died. To Stone it seems there is a sinister and intelligent hand at work – the hand of a fallen angel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Promised Land (The Spenser Series Book 4) *



  






*The Boston PI gets tangled in Cape Cod’s criminal underworld in this Edgar Award–winning mystery from the New York Times–bestselling author.*

Cape Cod businessman Harvey Shepard is in over his head. He lost a quarter million on a shady real estate deal, the loan shark is circling, and now he needs a private investigator to find out where his wife, Pam, disappeared to. Spencer takes the case, but finding Pam isn’t the hard part—the hard part is finding out she’s suspected of a bank robbery that led to murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fidelity *



  






*A dead detective leaves his wife flat broke and in mortal danger in this crime thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of Silence.*

When Los Angeles P.I. Phil Kramer is shot dead on a deserted suburban street, his wife, Emily, is left with an emptied bank account and a lot of questions. How could Phil leave her penniless? What was he going to do with the money? And, most of all, who was this man she had married?

Meanwhile, professional hit man Jerry Hobart has some questions of his own. It’s none of his business why he was hired to kill Phil Kramer. But now that he’s been ordered to take out Kramer’s widow, he senses a deeper secret at work—and maybe a bigger payoff from Ted Forrest, the mysterious wealthy man behind the hit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the Breakers (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 1)*



  






*In a historical mystery for Downton Abbey fans, a society reporter covers a killer party in Gilded Age Newport.*



Newport, Rhode Island, August 1895: She may be a less well-heeled relation, but as second cousin to millionaire patriarch Cornelius Vanderbilt, twenty-one-year-old Emma Cross is on the guest list for a grand ball at the Breakers, the Vanderbilts’ summer home. She also has a job to do—report on the event for the society page of the _Newport Observer_.

But Emma observes much more than glitz and gaiety when she witnesses a murder. The victim is Cornelius Vanderbilt’s financial secretary, who plunges off a balcony faster than falling stock prices. Emma’s black sheep brother Brady is found in Cornelius’s bedroom passed out next to a bottle of bourbon and stolen plans for a new railroad line. Brady has barely come to before the police have arrested him for the murder. But Emma is sure someone is trying to railroad her brother and resolves to find the real killer at any cost . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Steep Price (Tracy Crosswhite Book 6) *



  






*New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s thrilling series continues as Seattle homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite is plunged into a case of family secrets and murder…

“Another outstanding novel from one of the best crime writers in the business.” —Associated Press*

Called in to consult after a young woman disappears, Tracy Crosswhite has the uneasy feeling that this is no ordinary missing-persons case. When the body turns up in an abandoned well, Tracy’s suspicions are confirmed. Estranged from her family, the victim had balked at an arranged marriage and had planned to attend graduate school. But someone cut her dreams short.

Solving the mystery behind the murder isn’t Tracy’s only challenge. The detective is keeping a secret of her own: she’s pregnant. And now her biggest fear seems to be coming true when a new detective arrives to replace her. Meanwhile, Tracy’s colleague Vic Fazzio is about to take a fall after his investigation into the murder of a local community activist turns violent and leaves an invaluable witness dead.

Two careers are on the line. And when more deadly secrets emerge, jobs might not be the only things at risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Closer Than Blood (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 2)*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell “keeps his readers Velcroed to the edge of their seats from first page to last” (Bookreporter.com).*

“You’ll sleep with the lights on after reading Gregg Olsen.”—Allison Brennan

“Olsen will have you on the edge of your seat.”—Lee Child

The first time was easy. No one ever suspected the victim had been murdered. The crime long buried, the dark passions guiding the killer’s hand are still alive. But the need for revenge cannot be denied. Only one person can stop the killing. Only one person can identify the killer. Only one person knows the face of death—is as close as the face in the mirror . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl in the Woods (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 3) *



  






*“An intricate thriller that begins with a missing girl and ends up in unexpected territory” from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell (RT Book Reviews, 4 stars).*

A schoolgirl found it on a nature hike. A severed human foot wearing pink nail polish. A gruesome but invaluable clue that leads forensic pathologist Birdy Waterman down a much darker trail—to a dangerous psychopath whose powers of persuasion seem to have no end. Only by teaming up with sheriff’s detective Kendall Stark can Birdy hope to even the odds in a deadly game. It’s a fateful decision the killer wants them to make. And it’s the only way Birdy and Kendall can find their way to a murderer who’s ready to kill again . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killman Creek (Stillhouse Lake Book 2)*



  






*A #1 Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Every time Gwen closed her eyes, she saw him in her nightmares. Now her eyes are open, and he’s not going away.*

Gwen Proctor won the battle to save her kids from her ex-husband, serial killer Melvin Royal, and his league of psychotic accomplices. But the war isn’t over. Not since Melvin broke out of prison. Not since she received a chilling text…

_You’re not safe anywhere now._

Her refuge at Stillhouse Lake has become a trap. Gwen leaves her children in the protective custody of a fortified, well-armed neighbor. Now, with the help of Sam Cade, brother of one of Melvin’s victims, Gwen is going hunting. She’s learned how from one of the sickest killers alive.

But what she’s up against is beyond anything she feared—a sophisticated and savage mind game calculated to destroy her. As trust beyond her small circle of friends begins to vanish, Gwen has only fury and vengeance to believe in as she closes in on her prey. And sure as the night, one of them will die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Redemption *



  






*Will the American and Iranian Air Force TOP GUNS meet in aerial combat?*

An orphaned teenager stands before three graves and in despair and desperation enters the United States Air Force as a driver. Inspired by the pilots he ferries to their planes; Harry rises in the Air Force to become a TOP GUN fighter pilot.

While flying his F-15 Eagle a Combat Air Patrol show of force mission over the border of Iran and Iraq, Harry’s wing man is shot down by Iranian Captain Zandi (also known as Mar) using an Top Secret experimental missile.

In the ensuing air battle, Harry displays amazing airmanship but loses consciousness, endures a life threating situation, and undergoes a near death experience. After the mission, the Air Force grounds Harry.

In the meantime, his enemy, Mar, attains even greater aerial victories helping Pakistani pilot fly combat against Indian Air Force fighter pilots.

While he waits for the results of his medical evaluations, the Air Force assigns Harry to the Air Force Office of Special Investigations to help with administration. He soon discovers he has a natural investigative ability, but this does not keep him from falling into a pit of despair. 

Faced with a fate of losing his flying career, Harry falls victim to the emotional lows, self-doubt, and anger. He relieves his frustrations and feelings of abandonment and loneliness with alcohol and an assortment of women.

Questions abound.

Can Harry overcome his despair?

Will his love for Katie, a computer geek he meets on a case, help him overcome his despair?

But two burning questions override all.

Will he ever fly again?

Will he ever meet Mar in aerial combat to avenge the loss of his wing man?

And, if he does, will he finally find REDEMPTION?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The James Acton Thrillers Series: Books 1-3 (The James Acton Thrillers Series Box Set Book 1)*



  






*The first three action-packed thrillers in the million-selling James Acton series: The Protocol, Brass Monkey, and Broken Dove, from award winning USA Today bestseller J. Robert Kennedy.*

_"A little bit of Jack Bauer and Indiana Jones." – Amazon Vine Voice Reviewer_

*Archaeology Professor James Acton has a knack for getting into trouble…*

The mysteries of yesterday demand to be solved, but in the world of Archaeology Professor James Acton, sometimes it's safer to leave the past alone. Enter a world where the past and present confront each other, where friends and enemies aren’t always clear, where history invades the present with a vengeance, and where no one man can survive without the help of the woman he loves.

And a few good men.

Fans of _Dan Brown_, _Clive Cussler_, and _James Rollins_ will be on the edge of their seats as our reluctant hero is thrust from one deadly situation to the next in a series of stories that will leave you wanting more. And more there is. With over 35 titles in this growing universe, action fans will fall in love with the over 10,000 pages of thrills that await them, and the cast of characters that will become like family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Spy: A Novel*



  






*NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY CHICAGO TRIBUNE AND ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Time • NPR • Entertainment Weekly • Esquire • BuzzFeed • Vulture • Real Simple • Good Housekeeping • The New York Public Library

What if your sense of duty required you to betray the man you love? *

It’s 1986, the heart of the Cold War, and Marie Mitchell is an intelligence officer with the FBI. She’s brilliant, but she’s also a young black woman working in an old boys’ club. Her career has stalled out, she’s overlooked for every high-profile squad, and her days are filled with monotonous paperwork. So when she’s given the opportunity to join a shadowy task force aimed at undermining Thomas Sankara, the charismatic revolutionary president of Burkina Faso whose Communist ideology has made him a target for American intervention, she says yes. Yes, even though she secretly admires the work Sankara is doing for his country. Yes, even though she is still grieving the mysterious death of her sister, whose example led Marie to this career path in the first place. Yes, even though a furious part of her suspects she’s being offered the job because of her appearance and not her talent.

In the year that follows, Marie will observe Sankara, seduce him, and ultimately have a hand in the coup that will bring him down. But doing so will change everything she believes about what it means to be a spy, a lover, a sister, and a good American.

Inspired by true events—Thomas Sankara is known as “Africa’s Che Guevara”—_American Spy_ knits together a gripping spy thriller, a heartbreaking family drama, and a passionate romance. This is a face of the Cold War you’ve never seen before, and it introduces a powerful new literary voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sweetheart: A Thriller (Archie Sheridan & Gretchen Lowell Book 2)*



  






With _Heartsick_, Chelsea Cain took the crime world by storm, introducing two of the most compelling characters in decades: serial killer Gretchen Lowell and her obsessed pursuer Portland Detective Archie Sheridan. The book spent four weeks on the _New York Times_ bestseller list and garnered rave reviews around the world. But the riveting story of Archie and Gretchen was left unfinished, and now Chelsea Cain picks up the tale again.

When the body of a young woman is discovered in Portland's Forest Park, Archie is reminded of the last time they found a body there, more than a decade ago: it turned out to be the Beauty Killer's first victim, and Archie's first case. This body can't be one of Gretchen's—she's in prison—but after help from reporter Susan Ward uncovers the dead woman's identity, it turns into another big case. Trouble is, Archie can't focus on the new investigation because the Beauty Killer case has exploded: Gretchen Lowell has escaped from prison.

Archie hadn't seen her in two months; he'd moved back in with his family and sworn off visiting her. Though it should feel like progress, he actually feels worse. The news of her escape spreads like wildfire, but secretly, he's relieved. He knows he's the only one who can catch her, and in fact, he has a plan to get out from under her thumb once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Weapons of Peace*



  






*International bestselling author Peter D. Johnston has crafted a critically acclaimed thriller wrapped in the history of a moated castle, the Holocaust, and Hitler’s rise—inspired by new accounts of how the Nazis tested a fledgling nuclear weapon in late 1944.*

Recovering from gunshot wounds and confined to an ancient English castle, America's top negotiator shares the secrets of his interrupted mission and his craft with the only person he dares to trust—a young British nurse with a troubled past. When she proves to be an exceptional student of his laws of influence, he urges her to help him complete his mission: Hitler has an atom bomb, and his scientists must be persuaded to undermine their own creation.

_Weapons of Peace_ races from a midnight ambush on a British beach and a bizarre killing in Washington, D.C., to a scorched atomic test site in Germany and hidden passages forged under Berlin by resisters plotting to murder Hitler. Johnston's expert hand blends real-world historical material with heart-pounding action, unforgettable characters, and precious insights into influence and how the Nazis negotiated their way to power and kept it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Traitor: A Pike Logan Novel (A Pike Logan Thriller Book 15) *



  






*Pike Logan is on the desperate hunt for a man who is about to betray his country—and ignite a horrific new world war—in this pulse-pounding thriller from New York Times bestselling author and former special forces officer Brad Taylor*

Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill are enjoying a sunny vacation down under when they get disturbing news: their friend and colleague Clifford Delmonty is in serious trouble. While working as a contractor at an Australian F-35 facility, the former Taskforce member—callsign Dunkin—saw something he shouldn’t have, and now he’s on the run from Chinese agents. 

Pike and Jennifer soon discover that Dunkin’s attackers are a dangerous link to a much larger scheme that could launch a full-on conflict between China and Taiwan. In its quest for dominance, China is determined to reclaim Taiwan—a pivotal ally the United States has sworn to protect. Pike learns that the Chinese have a devious plan to bait the island nation into all-out war by destabilizing the government and manipulating an artificial intelligence defense system. 

As the threat reaches a boiling point, Pike alone realizes that what they’re seeing isn’t actually real. A soldier who has always been trained to fight and win, Pike must now track down and neutralize the missing man who holds the key. With the help of Jennifer, the Taskforce team, and a brave Taiwanese intelligence agent, he races to prevent a catastrophic conflict from consuming a whole region of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Daylight (Atlee Pine Book 3)*



  






*In this gripping mystery, an FBI Agent’s search for her sister clashes with a military investigator's high-stakes case, leading them both deep into a global conspiracy—from which neither of them will escape unscathed.*

For many long years, Atlee Pine was tormented by uncertainty after her twin sister, Mercy, was abducted at the age of six and never seen again. Now, just as Atlee is pressured to end her investigation into Mercy's disappearance, she finally gets her most promising breakthrough yet: the identity of her sister's kidnapper, Ito Vincenzo.

With time running out, Atlee and her assistant Carol Blum race to Vincenzo's last known location in Trenton, New Jersey—and unknowingly stumble straight into John Puller's case, blowing his arrest during a drug ring investigation involving a military installation.

Stunningly, Pine and Puller's joint investigation uncovers a connection between Vincenzo's family and a breathtaking scheme that strikes at the very heart of global democracy. Peeling back the layers of deceit, lies and cover-ups, Atlee finally discovers the truth about what happened to Mercy. And that truth will shock Pine to her very core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beast: Werewolves, Serial Killers, and Man-Eaters: The Mystery of the Monsters of the Gévaudan *



  






*Using modern biology and history to investigate a series of grisly deaths in the countryside of 18th-century France.*

Something unimaginable occurred from 1764 to 1767 in the remote highlands of south-central France. For three years, a real-life monster, or monsters, ravaged the region, slaughtering by some accounts more than 100 people, mostly women and children, and inflicting severe injuries upon many others. Alarmed rural communities—and their economies—were virtually held hostage by the marauder, and local officials and Louis XV deployed dragoons and crack wolf hunters from far-off Normandy and the King’s own court to destroy the menace. And with the creature’s reign of terror occurring at the advent of the modern newspaper, it can be said the ferocious attacks in the Gévaudan region were one of the world's first media sensations.

Despite extensive historical documentation about this awesome predator, no one seemed to know exactly what it was. Theories abounded: Was it an exotic animal, such as a hyena, that had escaped from a menagerie? A werewolf? A wolf-dog hybrid? A new species? Some kind of conspiracy? Or, as was proposed by the local bishop, was it a scourge of God? To this day, debates on the true nature of _La Bête_, “The Beast,” continue.

With historical illustrations, composite sketches by the author, on-the-scene modern-day photographs, autopsy analysis, and fictionalized accounts, _Beast_ takes a fascinating look at all the evidence, using a mix of history and modern biology to advance a theory that could solve one of the most bizarre and unexplained killing sprees of all time: France’s infamous Beast of the Gévaudan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Holiday SOS: The life-saving adventures of a travelling doctor*



  






*Who are you going to call if it all goes wrong on holiday?*

Meet Doctor Ben MacFarlane. His job is to bring people back to Britain after holiday disasters, gap year crises, embarrassing incidents on business trips and all the other things that can go wrong when we head off overseas.

_Holiday SOS_ is his story - a year in the life of a very British flying doctor. Follow Ben as he grabs his medical bag and flies to glamorous locations - helping to pick up the pieces after another holiday emergency.

Dramatic, hilarious and wildly unexpected, emergency medicine doesn't just take place in intensive care wards - it can happen just across the aisle on your next flight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Elizabeth Fry: The true story of one of the 19th century's most incredible women *



  






*'We long to burn her alive,' wrote the Reverend Sydney Smith in 1821. ‘Examples of living virtue disturb our repose and give birth to distressing comparisons.’*

He was referring to Elizabeth Fry, the legendary 19th century social reformer who committed her life to helping others. One of the most remarkable women of her time, her philanthropic achievements included establishing a homeless shelter in London, campaigning for the abolition of slavery, founding a nursing school and improving conditions in prisons.

But, like most women who take a stand against the establishment, Fry found herself the target of the hostility of those who benefited from the unfair systems she rebelled against. Facing disapproval as well from both the Church and her fellow campaigners, Fry was tortured by self-doubt.

In this perceptive biography, based in part on Elizabeth Fry’s own journals, June Rose delves below the surface to show Fry as she really was – complex, contradictory, but courageously defying the conventions of the age. Perfect for fans of _A Woman of No Importance_ and _Long Walk to Freedom_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Years: From 1900 to the First World War*



  






*This New York Times bestseller by the author of A Night to Remember explores America in the years between the Gilded Age and the beginning of the Great War.*
Though remarkable in their own right, the first fifteen years of the 1900s had the misfortune of being sandwiched between—and overshadowed by—the Gilded Age and the First World War. In _The Good Years_, Walter Lord remedies this neglect, bringing to vivid life the events of 1900 to 1914, when industrialization made staggering advances, and the Wright brothers captured the world’s imagination. Lord writes of Newport and Fifth Avenue, where the rich lived gaily and without much worry beyond the occasional economic panic. He also delves into the sweatshops of the second industrial revolution, where impoverished laborers and children suffered under unimaginable conditions. From the assassination of President McKinley to the hot and lazy “last summer” before the outbreak of war, Lord writes with insight and humor about the uniquely American energy and enthusiasm of those years before the Great War would forever change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Greatest Beer Run Ever: A Memoir of Friendship, Loyalty, and War*



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLER!

Soon to be a major motion picture written and directed by Academy Award-winning director of Green Book, Peter Farrelly.

“Chickie takes us thousands of miles on a hilarious quest laced with sorrow, but never dull. You will laugh and cry, but you will not be sorry that you read this rollicking story.”—Malachy McCourt

A wildly entertaining, feel-good memoir of an Irish-American New Yorker and former U.S. marine who embarked on a courageous, hare-brained scheme to deliver beer to his pals serving Vietnam in the late 1960s.*

One night in 1967, twenty-six-year-old John Donohue—known as Chick—was out with friends, drinking in a New York City bar. The friends gathered there had lost loved ones in Vietnam. Now, they watched as anti-war protesters turned on the troops themselves.

One neighborhood patriot came up with an inspired—some would call it insane—idea. Someone should sneak into Vietnam, track down their buddies there, give them messages of support from back home, and share a few laughs over a can of beer.

It would be the Greatest Beer Run Ever.

But who’d be crazy enough to do it?

One man was up for the challenge—a U. S. Marine Corps veteran turned merchant mariner who wasn’t about to desert his buddies on the front lines when they needed him.

Chick volunteered.

A day later, he was on a cargo ship headed to Vietnam, armed with Irish luck and a backpack full of alcohol. Landing in Qui Nho’n, Chick set off on an adventure that would change his life forever—an odyssey that took him through a series of hilarious escapades and harrowing close calls, including the Tet Offensive. But none of that mattered if he could bring some cheer to his pals and show them how much the folks back home appreciated them.

This is the story of that epic beer run, told in Chick’s own words and those of the men he visited in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DORNIER Do 17–The Luftwaffe's 'Flying Pencil': Rare Luftwaffe Photographs From Wartime Collections (Air War Archive)*



  






Considered to be the best known German bomber of the Second Wold War, the Heinkel He 111 served in every military front in the European theater, having first being deployed in the Spanish Civil War in 1936. It then saw extensive service in the invasion of Poland, the Norweigan campaign and the invasion of the Low Countries and France in 1940.When the Luftwaffe was tasked with destroying Britains ability to resist invasion in 1940, the He 111 formed almost half of the Gruppen employed by Luftflotte 2 and Luftflotte 3. When the Luftwaffe switched to attacking cities and industrial sites the Heinkel 111 was widely employed, with raids against targets such as London, Coventry, Bristol, Birmingham and Liverpool.In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, the operations of this famous aircraft in the early years of the war particularly the invasion of Poland, the Blitzkrieg in the West, the Battle of Britain and the very early stages of the Blitz are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Swan Book: A Novel*



  






*A hypnotic and “astonishingly inventive” (O, The Oprah Magazine) novel about an Aboriginal girl living in a future world turned upside down—where ancient myths exist side-by-side with present-day realities.*

Oblivia Ethelyne was given her name by an old woman who found her deep in the bowels of a gum tree, tattered and fragile, the victim of a brutal assault by wayward local youths. These are the years leading up to Australia’s third centenary, and the woman who finds her, Bella Donna of the Champions, is a refugee from climate change wars that devastated her country in the northern hemisphere.

Bella Donna takes Oblivia to live with her on an old warship in a polluted dry swamp and there she fills Oblivia’s head with story upon story of swans. Fenced off from the rest of Australia by the Army, its traditional custodians left destitute, the swamp has become “the world’s most unknown detention camp” for Indigenous Australians. When Warren Finch, the first Aboriginal president of Australia invades the swamp with his charismatic persona and the promise of salvation, Oblivia agrees to marry him, becoming First Lady, a role that has her confined to a tower in a flooded and lawless southern city.

In this multilayered novel, winner of the Australian Literature Society's Gold Medal, Wright toys with the edges of the world we live in and “deftly highlights the racial and cultural politics facing Australia's indigenous people in a story that defies genre. It is a challenging and heartbreaking story that illuminates the culture and struggles of an often overlooked people” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spider Web: A Vampire Thriller (The Spider Trilogy Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here*.




  






*The second book in the Spider Trilogy of vampire thrillers!*

For Spider, being a vampire is bad enough, but he's also cursed with the need to help others. Especially when they are young, attractive, and female.

So when Parker Cole goes on a cruise to aid her recovery from demonic possession, Spider goes along to keep an eye on her. It doesn't take long before Parker comes across a small-time thief who has swiped some big-time trouble—a mummified finger that holds mysterious black magic. Worse, the finger’s owner is Demande Jemarcus, a crime lord and witch doctor who will do anything in his power to get it back.

And his power includes the ability to turn a shipload of passengers into zombies…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spider Bite: A Vampire Thriller (The Spider Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*Book three in the Spider Trilogy of vampire thrillers!*

_As a vampire with a penchant for fresh human blood, Spider has done a lot of bad things._

Now it's time to right some of those wrongs, and Spider has spent the past few years of his immortal life doing just that: helping those who can't help themselves. And maybe, just maybe, getting on God's good side. Oh, and falling in love with a girl named Parker Cole. A mortal girl, of all people.

Now when Parker's cousin, Dylan, gets cursed with the mother of all curses, it's up to Spider to save the day...and in the process help a necrophiliac ghost find true love, stop the Devil at his own game, and, if all goes according to plan, live happily ever after with the girl of his dreams.

All in a night's work for Spider and the gang...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Galactic Exploration (First Contact)*



  






Galactic Exploration is a compilation of four closely related stories following the exploration of the Milky Way by the star ships Serengeti, Savannah and the Rift Valley. These three generational space ships are manned by clones and form part of the ongoing search for intelligent extra-terrestrial life. With the Serengeti heading out above the plane of the Milky Way, the Savannah exploring the outer reaches of the galaxy, and the Rift Valley investigating possible alien signals within the galactic core, this story examines the Rare Earth Hypothesis from a number of different angles.

This volume contains the novellas:


Serengeti
Trixie & Me
Savannah
War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*3zekiel (First Contact)*



  






Deep within the Congo, a team of scientists prepares for the greatest event in the history of humanity, making First Contact with an intelligent extraterrestrial species, only the jungle is no place for doubts.

Could First Contact be our last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wherever Seeds May Fall (First Contact) *



  






FIRST CONTACT is a series of stand-alone novels that explore humanity's first interaction with extraterrestrial life.

The Prince of Darkness is coming. Comet Anduru skimmed the clouds of Saturn. Rather than being drawn into the gas giant, it skipped back out into space. With the comet heading for Jupiter, speculation is mounting it’s an alien spacecraft making its way to Earth. Lieutenant Colonel Nolan Landis and Dr. Kath McKenzie are caught between an angry public and an anxious President as they grapple with the scientific, social, and political implications of First Contact.

FIRST CONTACT is similar to BLACK MIRROR or THE TWILIGHT ZONE in that the series is based on a common theme rather than common characters. This allows these books to be read in any order. Technically, they're all first as they all deal with how we might initially respond to contact with aliens, exploring the social, political, religious, and scientific aspects of First Contact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Policeman: A Novel (Last Policeman Trilogy Book 1)*
.


  






*"[The] weird, beautiful, unapologetically apocalyptic Last Policeman trilogy is one of my favorite mystery series."—John Green, author of The Fault in Our Stars and Paper Towns

Winner of the 2013 Edgar® Award Winner for Best Paperback Original!*
What’s the point in solving murders if we’re all going to die soon, anyway?

Detective Hank Palace has faced this question ever since asteroid 2011GV1 hovered into view. There’s no chance left. No hope. Just six precious months until impact.
_ 
The Last Policeman _presents a fascinating portrait of a pre-apocalyptic United States. The economy spirals downward while crops rot in the fields. Churches and synagogues are packed. People all over the world are walking off the job—but not Hank Palace. He’s investigating a death by hanging in a city that sees a dozen suicides every week—except this one feels suspicious, and Palace is the only cop who cares.

The first in a trilogy, _The Last Policeman _offers a mystery set on the brink of an apocalypse. As Palace’s investigation plays out under the shadow of 2011GV1, we’re confronted by hard questions way beyond “whodunit.” _What basis does civilization rest upon? What is life worth? What would any of us_ _do, what would we _really _do, if our days were numbered?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Countdown City: The Last Policeman Book II (Last Policeman Trilogy 2)*



  






*“A genre-defying blend of crime writing and science fiction.”—Alexandra Alter, The New York Times

Detective Hank Palace returns in the second in the speculative mystery trilogy set on the brink of the apocalypse and winner of the 2014 Philip K. Dick Award.*

There are just 77 days before a deadly asteroid collides with Earth, and Detective Palace is out of a job. With the Concord police force operating under the auspices of the U.S. Justice Department, Hank's days of solving crimes are over...until a woman from his past begs for help finding her missing husband.

Brett Cavatone disappeared without a trace—an easy feat in a world with no phones, no cars, and no way to tell whether someone’s gone “bucket list” or just _gone_. With society falling to shambles, Hank pieces together what few clues he can, on a search that leads him from a college-campus-turned-anarchist-encampment to a crumbling coastal landscape where anti-immigrant militia fend off “impact zone” refugees.

_Countdown City_ presents another fascinating mystery set on brink of an apocalypse--and once again, Hank Palace confronts questions way beyond "whodunit." _What do we as human beings owe to one another? And what does it mean to be civilized when civilization is collapsing all around you?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*World of Trouble: The Last Policeman Book III (Last Policeman Trilogy 3) *



  






*“A genre-defying blend of crime writing and science fiction.”—Alexandra Alter, The New York Times 

Nominated for the 2015 Edgar® Award for Best Paperback Original*

Critically acclaimed author Ben H. Winters delivers this explosive final installment in the Edgar® Award winning Last Policeman series. 

With the doomsday asteroid looming, Detective Hank Palace has found sanctuary in the woods of New England, secure in a well-stocked safe house with other onetime members of the Concord police force. But with time ticking away before the asteroid makes landfall, Hank’s safety is only relative, and his only relative—his sister Nico—isn’t safe. Soon, it’s clear that there’s more than one earth-shattering revelation on the horizon, and it’s up to Hank to solve the puzzle before time runs out...for everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sea Wife: A novel*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book of the Year

“Brilliantly breathes life not only into the perils of living at sea, but also into the hidden dangers of domesticity, parenthood, and marriage. What a smart, swift, and thrilling novel.” —Lauren Groff, author of Florida*

Juliet is failing to juggle motherhood and her stalled-out dissertation on confessional poetry when her husband, Michael, informs her that he wants to leave his job and buy a sailboat. With their two kids—Sybil, age seven, and George, age two—Juliet and Michael set off for Panama, where their forty-four foot sailboat awaits them. 

The initial result is transformative; the marriage is given a gust of energy, Juliet emerges from her depression, and the children quickly embrace the joys of being at sea. The vast horizons and isolated islands offer Juliet and Michael reprieve – until they are tested by the unforeseen.

A transporting novel about marriage, family and love in a time of unprecedented turmoil, _Sea Wife_ is unforgettable in its power and astonishingly perceptive in its portrayal of optimism, disillusionment, and survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reading behind Bars: A True Story of Literature, Law, and Life as a Prison Librarian *



  






“A fascinating look into a world many of us never see, and a powerful story about one woman’s journey to find her own strength, with a clear message of the importance of books and information for all.” *—Booklist (American Library Association), starred review*

Shortlisted for the 2020 Social Justice & Advocacy Book Award by In the Margins Book Awards.

In December 2008, twentysomething Jill Grunenwald graduated with her master’s degree in library science, ready to start living her dream of becoming a librarian. But the economy had a different idea. As the Great Recession reared its ugly head, jobs were scarce. After some searching, however, Jill was lucky enough to snag one of the few librarian gigs left in her home state of Ohio. The catch? The job was behind bars as the prison librarian at a men’s minimum-security prison. Talk about baptism by fire.

As an untested twentysomething woman, to say that the job was out of Jill’s comfort zone was an understatement. She was forced to adapt on the spot, speedily learning to take the metal detectors, hulking security guards, and colorful inmates in stride. Over the course of a little less than two years, Jill came to see past the bleak surroundings and the orange jumpsuits and recognize the humanity of the men stuck behind bars. They were just like every other library patron—persons who simply wanted to read, to be educated and entertained through the written word. By helping these inmates, Jill simultaneously began to recognize the humanity in everyone and to discover inner strength that she never knew she had.

At turns poignant and hilarious, _Reading behind Bars_ is a perfect read for fans of _Orange is the New Black_ and _Shakespeare Saved My Life_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Grudge Match (Sunny Randall Book  *



  






*Robert B. Parker's beloved PI Sunny Randall returns on a case that blurs the line between friend and foe...and if Sunny can't tell the difference, the consequences may be deadly.*

When Sunny's long-time gangster associate Tony Marcus comes to her for help, Sunny is surprised--after all, she double crossed him on a recent deal, and their relationship is on shakier ground than ever. But the way Tony figures it, Sunny owes him, and Sunny's willing to consider his case if it will clear the slate.

Tony's trusted girlfriend and business partner has vanished, appears to have left in a hurry, and he has no idea why. He just wants to talk to her, he says, but first he needs Sunny to track her down. While Sunny isn't willing to trust his good intentions, the missing woman intrigues her--against all odds, she's risen to a position of power in Tony's criminal enterprise. Sunny can't help but admire her, and if this woman's in a jam, Sunny would like to help.

But when a witness is murdered hours after speaking to Sunny, it's clear there's more at stake than just Tony's love life. Someone--maybe even Tony himself--doesn't want this woman on the loose...and will go to any lengths to make sure she stays silent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Good Deeds: A Tess Monaghan Novel 9*



  






*New York Times Bestseller*

Award-winning and_ New York Times_ bestselling author Laura Lippman’s Tess Monaghan—first introduced in the classic _Baltimore Blues—_becomes involved in a complicated investigation that will force her to question her loyalties.

*“Chilling, insightful, and edge-of-your seat exciting.”—USA Today*

For Tess Monaghan, the unsolved murder of a young federal prosecutor is nothing more than a theoretical problem, one of several cases to be deconstructed in her new gig as a consultant to the local newspaper. But it becomes all too tangible when her boyfriend, Crow, brings home a young street kid who’s a juvenile con artist and who doesn’t even realize he holds an important key to the sensational homicide.

Tess agrees to protect the boy’s identity no matter what, especially when one of his friends is killed in what appears to be a case of mistaken identity. But as she soon discovers, her ethical decision to protect him has dire consequences. And with federal agents determined to learn the boy’s name at any cost, Tess finds out just how far even official authorities will go to get what they want.

It isn’t long before Tess finds herself facing felony charges. To make matters worse, Crow has gone into hiding with his young protégé. So Tess can’t deliver the kid to investigators even if she wants to. Now her only recourse is to get to the heart of the sordid and deadly affair while they're all still free...and still breathing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Coroner (A Coroner's Daughter Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Summoned to take up her estranged father’s post as a medical examiner, surgeon Emily Hartford discovers home is where the bodies are buried in this “intense, riveting mystery” debut (Library Journal)*

Recently engaged and deeply ensconced in her third year of surgical residency in Chicago, Emily Hartford gets a shock when she’s called home to Freeport, Michigan, the small town she fled a decade ago after the death of her mother. Her estranged father, the local medical examiner, has had a massive heart attack and Emily is needed urgently to help with his recovery.

Not sure what to expect, Emily races home, blowing the only stoplight at the center of town and getting pulled over by her former high school love, now Sheriff, Nick Larson. At the hospital, she finds her father in near total denial of the seriousness of his condition. He insists that the best thing Emily can do to help him is to take on the autopsy of a Senator’s teen daughter whose sudden, unexplained death has just rocked the sleepy town.

Reluctantly agreeing to help her father and Nick, Emily gets down to work, only to discover that the girl was murdered. The autopsy reminds her of her many hours in the morgue with her father when she was a young teen—a time which inspired her love of medicine. Before she knows it, she’s pulled deeper into the case and closer to her father and to Nick—much to the dismay of her big-city fiancé. When a threat is made to Emily herself, she must race to catch the killer before he strikes again. Expertly written and sharply plotted, _The Coroner_ is a perfect mystery read for fans of Patricia Cornwell and Julia Spencer Fleming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*There's A Murder Afoot: A Sherlock Holmes Bookshop Mystery*



  






*Just in time for Sherlock Holmes's 166th birthday, the fifth installment in national bestselling author Vicki Delany's Sherlock Holmes Bookshop mystery takes Sherlockania to the max with a Holmes convention and historic 221 Baker Street.*

_Gemma Doyle and her friends travel to London for a Sherlock Holmes convention--but will Gemma's father take the fall for a felonious forger's fatality?_

The 6th of January is Sherlock Holmes's birthday, and lucky for Gemma Doyle, January is also the slowest time of the year at both the Sherlock Holmes Bookshop and Emporium, and Mrs. Hudson's Tea Room. It's a good time for Gemma and her friends to travel to England for a Holmes Convention. For Gemma, the trip provides an opportunity to visit her parents, Jayne Wilson is excited about seeing all the sites London has to offer, and Ryan Ashburton just wants to spend some time with Gemma. But the trip is immediately derailed when Gemma's father Henry recognizes his brother-in-law Randolph Denhaugh, who disappeared more than thirty years ago on the night he stole a valuable painting from his own parents.

Henry, a retired detective with Scotland Yard, has been keeping tabs on the man's career as a forger of Old Masters and he warns Randy to stay away from his family. It's up to Gemma, with the help of her friends, to plunge into the "lowest and vilest alleys" of London to save her father from prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Condor Prophecy: A Hiram Kane Action Thriller (The Hiram Kane International Action Thriller Series Book 3) *



  






*Uprising looms. Revenge demanded by Inca Gods. A prophecy must be fulfilled!*

While on an expedition in the Andes to locate the lost Inca city of Vilcabamba, Hiram Kane’s team is infiltrated by not one but two different terrorist factions, each seeking the legendary Inca gold to fund nefarious strikes against their enemy.

Catholics against Incans.
The Eagle Alliance versus The Condor Uprising.
*Hiram Kane must defeat them both.*

The expedition soon devolves into the deadliest of treasure hunts. Amidst the wild Andean weather and lethal terrain, it also becomes a dangerous race against time.

Win, and Hiram Kane can prevent a new holy war.*
Lose, and the ancient prophecy will unleash catastrophic consequences the world over.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Without Sanction (A Matt Drake Thriller Book 1)*



  






*After surviving a clandestine operation that went tragically wrong, Matt Drake escaped Syria with his life, but little else. Now, to save the life of another, he must return to Syria and confront his biggest failure in a debut thriller Lee Child calls "sensationally good."*

Defense Intelligence Agency operative Matt Drake broke a promise. A promise that cost three people their lives and crippled his best friend. Three months later, he's paralyzed by survivor's guilt and haunted by the memories of the fallen. Matt may have left Syria, but Syria hasn't left him.

In the midst of his self-imposed exile, Matt is dragged back into the world of espionage and assets that he tried to forget. A Pakistani scientist working for an ISIS splinter cell has created a terrifying weapon of mass destruction. The scientist offers to defect with the weapon, but he trusts just one man to bring him out of Syria alive—Matt Drake.

It’s a suicide mission—one man against an army of terrorists. Still, with stakes this high, Matt has no choice but to try. He’s going in on high alert, but he’s blind to his greatest vulnerability. His most dangerous enemy is closer to home—not on the battlefield, but in the Oval Office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sahara Legacy: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 13)*



  






Unimaginable wealth. The authority to command nations. Eternal life.
The god-like power promised by the lost desert city of Zerzura is as frightening as it is alluring. Former secret agent Sean Wyatt and his best friend, Tommy Schultz, have never hunted anything like it. But the legend and the unlimited power it promises are so improbable that other archeologists—including Tommy’s parents—gave up looking for Zerzura decades ago. Most call it a myth.
That all changes when a chance discovery in the Middle East reveals long-hidden clues about the possible truth behind the Zerzura legend and catapults Sean and Tommy smack in the middle of a race to find the lost city and to protect humanity from its dark, unlimited dominion.
Unfortunately for Sean and Tommy, some very evil, very powerful men are also on the trail. To keep Zerzura’s near-limitless power from falling into the wrong hands, they must outwit a dark nemesis from their past, blast through his legions of gun-toting assassins, and forge new and unstable alliances that threaten their mission nearly from the start.
A breathless sprint across two continents, The Sahara Legacy is both a gripping tale of intrigue and an imagining of ancient powers that lie just beyond the limits of human control and comprehension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sword of Ice (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 8 ) *



  






The Nazis are up to something. This isn’t news, but the location is. The Allies have discovered that an island above the Arctic Circle is occupied by the Nazis, but don’t know why they are there. Enter U.S. Army Sgt. Tom Dunn and his squad of lethal Rangers. Doing first things first, he leads his squad through frigid, brutal Arctic survival training before tackling the Germans on the Arctic island thousands of miles from anywhere.

Meanwhile, in Egypt, British Intelligence learns that Egyptian rebels, who want to force the British out sooner rather than later, are planning attacks on the extremely valuable and critical Suez Canal. Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his squad of British Commandos are sent to solve the problem. Saunders, who fought the Germans in North Africa, is less than thrilled at the prospect of going back to the blistering desert.

After arriving on the Arctic island by way of submarine, Dunn learns it’s the dreaded Nazi SS who is there. He quickly determines that he and his men must pursue the SS across the island’s treacherous glacier. The thing is, the glacier is occupied not only by the SS troops, but also by one of the world’s greatest and feared predators. What could possibly go wrong?

In book eight of the Sgt. Dunn WWII Action Thriller series, Munsterman, in his gripping page-turning style, alternately makes the reader shiver and sweat as he weaves story lines from the frozen Arctic to the scorching Egyptian desert. He continues to masterfully blend fiction and historical fact to create an action-packed plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE ENEMY SERIES: Books 1-3 in the action-packed series (The Enemy Series Box set) *



  






*The first three books in the action-packed, international bestselling Enemy series featuring Carl Logan.*


*Have you tried Carl Logan yet?*


Carl Logan was the perfect agent. A loner. No real friends or family. Trained to deal with any situation with cold efficiency, devoid of emotion. But Logan isn’t the man he used to be, or the asset he once was. Five months ago his life changed forever when he was captured, tortured and left for dead by Youssef Selim, one of the world’s most violent terrorists. When Selim mysteriously reappears in Paris, linked to the kidnapping of America’s Attorney General, Logan smells his chance for revenge. Pursuing his man relentlessly, oblivious to the growing trail of destruction that he leaves in his wake, Logan delves increasingly deep into the web of lies and deceit surrounding the kidnapping. Finally, he comes to learn just what it means to _Dance with the Enemy._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Assassins (A Ryker Returns Thriller Book 2) *



  






_*He's never going to stop...*_

Stalking the streets of Prague, James Ryker is on the hunt for justice when he hears a news report of a murder in rural England. Big problem. He knows the victim. Ten years ago, in Qatar, Ryker led a team of assassins to kill him. He thought they had.

So how has a man Ryker thought dead for over a decade suddenly resurfaced?

Travelling across the globe, Ryker sets off on a quest to discover the truth from that fateful night in Qatar. When he realises that his old team members are now under threat from a ruthless female assassin, he knows his problems have only just started.

*In a race against time, Ryker must work out who is behind the killings and evade the assassin before he becomes the next victim…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Doctor of Aleppo: A Novel*



  






In the ancient Silk Road city of Aleppo, a young American woman is sucked into the Syrian civil war engulfing the city. Relentlessly pursued by a Javert-like secret police officer, her only refuge is the rebel hospital run by a renowned surgeon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Persian Invasions of Greece*



  






In 490 BC Darius I, Great King of Persia and the most powerful man in the world, led a massive invasion army to punish the interference of some minor states on the western borders of his huge empire. The main enemy was Athens. The resultant Battle of Marathon was a disaster for Darius and one of the most famous victories for the underdog in all military history. The Persians were forced to withdraw and plot an even bigger expedition to conquer Athens and the whole of Greece once and for all.The second invasion came ten years later, under Darius' successor, Xerxes. This led to the legendary last stand of the Spartan King Leonidas at Thermopylae, the sacking of Athens and the famous naval clash at Salamis, which saved Greece. The following year, 479 BC saw the remaining Persian forces driven from mainland Greece at the epic, yet strangelyless- famous Battle of Plataea, one of the largest pitched battles of the Classical Greek world. Dr Arthur Keaveney, an expert on Achaemenid Persia, re examines these momentous, epoch-defining events from both Greek and Persian perspective to give a full and balanced account based on the most recent research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Xenophon's Cyrus the Great: The Arts of Leadership and War*



  





In 1906, a stilted English translation of Xenophon of Athens' story about Cyrus the Great's military campaigns was published. Now, a century later, a much more accessible edition of one of history's most extraordinary and successful leaders is emerging.

Among his many achievements, this great leader of wisdom and virtue founded and extended the Persian Empire; conquered Babylon; freed 40,000 Jews from captivity; wrote mankind's first human rights charter; and ruled over those he had conquered with respect and benevolence.

According to historian Will Durant, Cyrus the Great's military enemies knew that he was lenient, and they did not fight him with that desperate courage which men show when their only choice is "to kill or die." As a result the Iranians regarded him as "The Father," the Babylonians as "The Liberator," the Greeks as the "Law-Giver," and the Jews as the "Anointed of the Lord."

By freshening the voice, style and diction of Cyrus, Larry Hedrick has created a more contemporary Cyrus. A new generation of readers, including business executives and managers, military officers, and government officials, can now learn about and benefit from Cyrus the Great's extraordinary achievements, which exceeded all other leaders' throughout antiquity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bone and Sinew of the Land: America's Forgotten Black Pioneers and the Struggle for Equality*



  






*The long-hidden stories of America's black pioneers, the frontier they settled, and their fight for the heart of the nation*

When black settlers Keziah and Charles Grier started clearing their frontier land in 1818, they couldn't know that they were part of the nation's earliest struggle for equality; they were just looking to build a better life. But within a few years, the Griers would become early Underground Railroad conductors, joining with fellow pioneers and other allies to confront the growing tyranny of bondage and injustice.

_The Bone and Sinew of the Land_ tells the Griers' story and the stories of many others like them: the lost history of the nation's first Great Migration. In building hundreds of settlements on the frontier, these black pioneers were making a stand for equality and freedom. Their new home, the Northwest Territory -- the wild region that would become present-day Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, and Wisconsin -- was the first territory to ban slavery and have equal voting rights for all men. Though forgotten today, in their own time the successes of these pioneers made them the targets of racist backlash. Political and even armed battles soon ensued, tearing apart families and communities long before the Civil War. This groundbreaking work of research reveals America's forgotten frontier, where these settlers were inspired by the belief that all men are created equal and a brighter future was possible.

*Named one of Smithsonian's Best History Books of 2018*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marie Stopes and the Sexual Revolution *



  






*Founding the UK’s first birth control clinic in 1921, Marie Stopes is a feminist icon throughout the world.*

‘I am writing a book which will electrify England,’ Marie Stopes told a friend, ‘a book about the plain facts of marriage.’ Her book, _Married Love_, was published in 1918, sold over a million copies and was translated into 13 languages. Yet its 37 year old author, a lecturer in fossil plants, was, she insisted, a virgin.

Celebrated through the UK as a pioneer of women’s rights, Stopes lead a remarkable life, travelling across the globe. Remaining braless until her seventies and married to a man so exhausted he agreed to her taking any lover she pleased, Marie marched to the beat of her own drum. Drawing on hitherto unpublished family and personal letters and papers, a diary and Marie’s unpublished novel, June Rose throws new light on the interweaving of the public and personal life of a fascinating and formidable woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild Seed (The Patternist Series Book 1) *



  






*As the acclaimed Patternist science fiction series begins, two immortals meet in the long-ago past—and mankind’s destiny is changed forever.*
For a thousand years, Doro has cultivated a small African village, carefully breeding its people in search of seemingly unattainable perfection. He survives through the centuries by stealing the bodies of others, a technique he has so thoroughly mastered that nothing on Earth can kill him. But when a gang of New World slavers destroys his village, ruining his grand experiment, Doro is forced to go west and begin anew. He meets Anyanwu, a centuries-old woman whose means of immortality are as kind as his are cruel. She is a shapeshifter, capable of healing with a kiss, and she recognizes Doro as a tyrant. Though many humans have tried to kill them, these two demi-gods have never before met a rival. Now they begin a struggle that will last centuries and permanently alter the nature of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mind of My Mind (The Patternist Series Book 2)*



  






*From “one of science fiction’s finest writers”: A young woman with tremendous psychic power battles to set a new course for mankind (The New York Times).*
The baby’s name is Mary, and her father is immortal. For thousands of years he has orchestrated a selective breeding project, attempting to create a master race capable of controlling others through thought. Most of his attempts have resulted in volatile mutations, but Mary—whom he has raised in the rough part of a Southern California town—is the closest he has come to perfection. If he doesn’t handle her carefully, this greatest experiment will be his last. As Mary comes of age, she begins to grow aware of her psychic powers. And when she learns of her father’s plans for her, she refuses to acquiesce. She challenges him to a psychic war, battling to free her people and set a new course for mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clay's Ark (The Patternist Series Book 3)*



  






*In a “haunting, apocalyptic, compelling” near future, one man and his daughters must stop an alien virus from becoming a deadly global epidemic (Essence).*
Blake Maslin and his two daughters are driving to Flagstaff when bandits swarm their car. At gunpoint, the marauders kidnap one of Blake’s children, promising to keep her safe in return for medical care. Warily, the doctor goes with them, not realizing that he has just taken the first step down a terrifying path that will consume his life. The gunmen take him deep into the desert, to a colony of people infected with a gruesome alien disease. It causes weakness, sallow skin, and birth defects so horrible that the children who suffer them cannot rightly be called human. The victims have quarantined themselves in the desert lest their illness spread and doom mankind. But as their willingness to accept isolation falters, Blake becomes the last hope for the survival of an uncontaminated Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Patternmaster (The Patternist Series Book 4)*



  






*A tyrant’s heirs battle to control the minds of every human on Earth in this thrilling finale of the Nebula Award–winning author’s epic Patternist saga.*
A psychic net hangs across the world, and only the Patternists can control it. They use their telepathic powers to enslave lesser life forms, to do battle with the diseased, half-human creatures who rage outside their walls, and, sometimes, to fight amongst themselves. Ruling them all is the Patternmaster, a man of such psychic strength that he can influence the thoughts of all those around him. But he cannot stop death, and when he is gone, chaos will reign. The Patternmaster has hundreds of children, but only one of them—Coransee—has ambition to match his father’s. To seize the throne he will have to coopt or kill every one of his siblings, and he will not shy from the task. But when one brother takes refuge among the savages, a battle ensues that will change the destiny of every being on the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fall of Tristan*



  






*A high-octane dystopian tale of futuristic warfare and betrayal. If you're a fan of Fallout or Dune, you'll love this book.*

In the far future, America has devolved into a feudal system where rich and powerful families control everything from politics to the dwindling food supply.

General Joseph Connick is the famed leader of the Tristan Legionnaires with only days left until retirement. He’s given one final task to lead his army into the walled city of Phoenix and quell a group of rebels. The explosive battle that ensues unearths a sophisticated political plot that threatens to completely destroy the Tristan Republic.

Armed with the truth, Connick finds himself in the cross hairs of the Prime Senator and must decide how far he’s willing to go to protect the Republic he swore to serve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky Invasion: Lucky's Marines | Book Five*

Book 1 is currently *free here*.

Book 2 is currently *free here*.

Book 3 is currently *free here*. 

Book 4 is currently *free here*.




  






*A last stand on an alien world.*

*Under siege and left for dead,* the end has finally come for Lucky and the survivors of mankind's failed invasion.

Or has it? A strange new force is altering the balance of power. But will it save humanity, or enslave them once and for all?

Don't ask Lucky. Just give him a weapon and get out of the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky Revenge: Lucky's Marines | Book Six*



  






*The universe is FUBAR.*

*Just when things couldn't get any worse, *humanity finds a way. The invasion force is in shambles. The universe is on fire. An ancient enemy is about to end mankind for good.

Sgt. Lucky Lee Savage saw it all coming. He warned all the right people. He took all the right steps.

Look what that got him.

Now, his team of Bastards must make a daring raid right into the heart of an alien trap before everything he knows is destroyed forever.

No pressure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky Justice: Lucky's Marines | Book Seven *



  






*A simple mission gone impossibly wrong.*

Ambushed by an enemy that shouldn't exist, Lucky and his Marines must overcome powerful forces with limitless resources – and a princess with limitless ego.

But Sergeant Lucky Savage has a powerful weapon of his own. Whether he can manage to control it is an open question.

As time runs out, and the stakes rise to inconceivable levels, Lucky realizes that even if he wins, humanity stands to lose everything.

Don't ask Lucky. Just give him a weapon and get out of the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky Bastard: Lucky's Marines | Book Eight *



  






*Rescue never looked so dangerous.*

Lucky and crew think the worst is behind them when a ship finally arrives to whisk them away from a doomed diplomatic mission.

It doesn't take long to learn how wrong they are.

Before they know it, a seemingly vanquished foe returns more powerful, and with more resources, than ever.

But it's the source of this new power that proves more disturbing than anything else.

As time runs out, and the stakes rise to inconceivable levels, Lucky realizes that even if he wins, everybody loses.

Don't ask Lucky. Just give him a weapon and get out of the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lucky At Last: Lucky's Marines | Book Nine*



  






*There's no neutral ground.*

On a space station built for diplomacy, cracks are beginning to appear among the Big 5 human powers. All-out war is brewing.

Someone is executing a blood-soaked scheme to kill thousands of Empire troops in a swift and violent purge.

Lucky and crew are soon fighting for their lives - and quite possibly the future of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blue Star Marine Boxed Set *



  






One man. One mission. Then everything changes.

*A epic space adventure from an Amazon All Star Author featuring two never-before-released books.*

Alone in the galaxy, humanity has waged war against itself in the name of order and personal freedom. Will Boyd has been tasked with ending that war by bringing down the resistance group known as The Faction—from the inside. In the process, he can avenge his brother's death. When an alien force materializes out of nowhere, he soon realizes there are bigger threats to humanity than differing ideologies. Can Will Boyd rally humanity to defeat a superior enemy force or will this alien invasion wipe mankind from the stars?

The _Blue Star Marine Boxed Set_ contains all six books in the Blue Star Marine series which follows a young man who will have to push his hatreds aside and come to the aid of all humanity.

Download the _Blue Star Marine Boxed Set_ and see if humanity can overcome itself and survive in the vast darkness of space!
Stories Included: _Federation at War_, _Alien Assault_, _Invasion_, _Terminal Risk_, _Rogue_, and _Resolution_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Blade Itself (The First Law Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*The first novel in the First Law Trilogy and debut fantasy novel from New York Times bestseller, Joe Abercrombie.*

Logen Ninefingers, infamous barbarian, has finally run out of luck. Caught in one feud too many, he's on the verge of becoming a dead barbarian -- leaving nothing behind him but bad songs, dead friends, and a lot of happy enemies.

Nobleman, dashing officer, and paragon of selfishness, Captain Jezal dan Luthar has nothing more dangerous in mind than fleecing his friends at cards and dreaming of glory in the fencing circle. But war is brewing, and on the battlefields of the frozen North they fight by altogether bloodier rules.

Inquisitor Glokta, cripple turned torturer, would like nothing better than to see Jezal come home in a box. But then Glokta hates everyone: cutting treason out of the Union one confession at a time leaves little room for friendship. His latest trail of corpses may lead him right to the rotten heart of government, if he can stay alive long enough to follow it.

Enter the wizard, Bayaz. A bald old man with a terrible temper and a pathetic assistant, he could be the First of the Magi, he could be a spectacular fraud, but whatever he is, he's about to make the lives of Logen, Jezal, and Glokta a whole lot more difficult.

Murderous conspiracies rise to the surface, old scores are ready to be settled, and the line between hero and villain is sharp enough to draw blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Wedding Cake Baker (Hayley Powell Mystery Book 11)*



  






_For Matron of Honor Hayley Powell, catching a half-baked poisoner before her friend's wedding will be icing on the cake . . ._

Liddy Crawford, best friend of food and cocktails columnist Hayley Powell, is getting married. The wedding is the talk of the town in Bar Harbor, Maine, including snide gossip about the age gap between the bride and her groom, local lawyer Sonny Lipton. But the cruelty of the comments is nothing compared to the nasty wedding cake baker, Liddy's quarrelsome cousin Lisa.

So when the belligerent baker is found facedown in a three-tier cake, the victim of a poisoned slice, there are more suspects in town than names on the guest list. With Sonny getting cold feet, Liddy getting hot under the frilly collar of her wedding gown, and a killer possibly crashing the ceremony, Hayley vows to solve the crime before her best friend walks down the aisle . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Blueberry Tart (Hayley Powell Mystery Book 12) *



  






It may not be front page news, but _Island Times _food and cocktails columnist Hayley Powell is now happily married. Before she can set sail on her honeymoon cruise, however, Hayley's mom, Sheila, pays an impromptu visit—and promptly becomes the prime suspect in a murder.

The victim is Sheila's old high school rival, Caskie Lemon-Hogg, known for her homemade blueberry pies and her home-wrecking flirtations. As Hayley teams up with her BFFs Liddy and Mona to clear her mother's name, Sheila reunites with Liddy's mom Celeste and Mona's mom Jane for their own amateur sleuthing. The race is on between the moms and the daughters to find out who served this blueberry tart her just desserts . . .

*Includes seven delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Wicked Witch (Hayley Powell Mystery Book 13)*



  






Bar Harbor, Maine, is quieter in the off-season, but the population has just increased a bit with the arrival of Ted and Trudy Lancaster. Ted’s taking over for a retiring minister, and Trudy runs a food truck called Wicked ’Wiches. When she stops in at the _Island Times_ office to place an ad, Hayley happily devours the sample sub Trudy offers—and the two become fast friends.

When Trudy tragically dies in her truck while catering a Halloween party, suspicion falls on a cranky, competitive caterer who’d made veiled threats to Trudy. But the case becomes more complicated when Hayley’s husband admits he’d seen someone dressed as a witch hurrying away from the food truck—not very helpful when countless women at the party wore the same costume. Now Hayley finds herself sandwiched between witches and witnesses as she considers a smorgasbord of suspects. If she finds the killer, she’ll be a local hero . . .

*Includes delectable recipes from Hayley’s kitchen!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Smokescreen: A classic racing mystery from the king of crime*



  






*Dick Francis, the bestselling master of mystery and suspense, takes you into the thrilling world of horse racing.*
*Edward Lincoln* may be a worldwide superstar who plays daring detectives on the big screen, but in reality he’s just an ordinary man.

Unfortunately, his ailing friend doesn’t seem to think so, and now he’s come to South Africa to investigate who’s been tampering with her racehorses. But it isn’t long before he realizes he must go face-to-face with a killer, and give the performance of his life to save his life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Heart Creek: A nail-biting and gripping mystery suspense thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 7) *



  






*In the stark light of dawn, the young couple are laid out on their backs by the dying campfire, their hands clasped between them. Their eyes are open, but their hearts are cold…*

When a park ranger stumbles across the bodies of *Valerie and Tyler Yates* by a creek in the small town of Denton, *Detective Josie Quinn *is first on the scene. Still reeling from the news that her abusive mother is dying, Josie suspects this is more than just accidental poisoning, and she’s right: someone jammed a crudely carved pendant necklace down Valerie’s throat before she died.

Combing the area, Josie’s team discover a third sleeping bag indicating there could have been an extra guest around the fire that night. *A lucky escape? A missing victim? Or a suspect on the run? Finding this person is the key to the entire investigation…*

Trawling the couple’s photo albums for clues, Josie can’t imagine why anyone might want to harm these smiling, carefree young lovers. Until a face in one of the pictures stops her in her tracks and leads her to a farmhouse hidden deep within the forest – a special place where people go to escape, and to hide. There they meet a young girl with frightened eyes and bandaged wrists who knows more than she is saying. But the next day she’s found dead, choked with a matching necklace…

*With her mother’s life hanging by a thread, Josie has an impossible decision to make. But first she must find the meaning of the pendant and catch this twisted killer before another innocent life is taken. Is she already too late?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Drink Before the War (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 1)*



  






*The mesmerizing, darkly original novel that heralded the arrival of now New York Times bestselling author Dennis Lehane, the master of the new noir—and introduced Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro, his smart and tough private investigators weaned on the blue-collar streets of Dorchester.*

A cabal of powerful Boston politicians is willing to pay Kenzie and Gennaro big money for a seemingly small job: to find a missing cleaning woman who stole some secret documents. As Kenzie and Gennaro learn, however, this crime is no ordinary theft. It's about justice, about right and wrong. But in Boston, finding the truth isn’t just a dirty business . . . it’s deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharpe's Honor (#7)*



  






An unfinished duel, a midnight murder, and the treachery of a beautiful prostitute lead to the imprisonment of Sharpe. Caught in a web of political intrigue for which his military experience has left him fatally unprepared, Sharpe becomes a fugitive--a man hunted by both ally and enemy alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Wrong Man (Brandon Hall series Book 1) *



  






*Whoever is after Brandon Hall will eventually come to the conclusion that they picked... the wrong man. Get started on this thrilling series by USA Today Bestselling Author Mike Ryan.*


Someone’s after Brandon Hall. He doesn’t know who. He doesn’t know why. But he does know they’re dangerous.

On the run from a gang that attacked him, Hall stumbles into the help of a beautiful computer expert. With her help, Hall will try to find out what the gang is after. Once they do, they will make everyone know that they attacked… the wrong man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Long Road to Mercy (An Atlee Pine Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Introducing a remarkable new character from #1 New York Times bestselling writer David Baldacci: Atlee Pine, an FBI agent with special skills assigned to the remote wilds of the southwestern United States who must confront a new threat . . . and an old nightmare.*

_Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. Catch a tiger by its toe._

It's seared into Atlee Pine's memory: the kidnapper's chilling rhyme as he chose between six-year-old Atlee and her twin sister, Mercy. Mercy was taken. Atlee was spared.

She never saw Mercy again.

Three decades after that terrifying night, Atlee Pine works for the FBI. She's the lone agent assigned to the Shattered Rock, Arizona resident agency, which is responsible for protecting the Grand Canyon.

So when one of the Grand Canyon's mules is found stabbed to death at the bottom of the canyon-and its rider missing-Pine is called in to investigate. It soon seems clear the lost tourist had something more clandestine than sightseeing in mind. But just as Pine begins to put together clues pointing to a terrifying plot, she's abruptly called off the case.

If she disobeys direct orders by continuing to search for the missing man, it will mean the end of her career. But unless Pine keeps working the case and discovers the truth, it could spell the very end of democracy in America as we know it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*God-Level Knowledge Darts: Life Lessons from the Bronx *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Desus & Mero are smarter and funnier than everyone writing books.”—Shea Serrano
“I will never write anything as hilarious as they have. I give up.”—Malcolm Gladwell
“These motherf***ers make me laugh until I choke.”—Jia Tolentino*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR

A wild, hilarious guide to life from the hosts of the hit late-night show Desus & Mero and the Bodega Boys podcast*

Who could have predicted that, after a fateful meeting in a Bronx summer school in the 1990s, Desus & Mero would turn their friendship into an empire of talking to each other. And it’s no surprise—tuning in to them is like listening to the funniest, smartest people you know dissect a topic and then light it on fire. Now they’ve written the most essential guide to life of this century*, in which all the important questions are asked: How do I talk to my kids about drugs if I do them, too? What are the ethics of ghosting in a relationship? How do I bet on sports? How should I behave in jail? How much is too much to spend on sneakers? Is porn really that bad for me?

As they put it: “We want to share all we’ve learned, after years in the Bronx streets, with you: the people. So with a lifetime spent building up a plethora of information from trials and tribulations and a handful of misdemeanors, we decided to write this book—a sequel to the Bible, or maybe to _The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy,_depending on how big a nerd you are. Let this book be your North Star.”

**NO REFUNDS*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ten Trees and a Truffle Dog: Sniffing Out the Perfect Plot in Provence*



  






*There is a moment every morning when the countryside takes a pause. The birds stop singing, the dogs choke back their barks, and cats pause mid-stride. Everything waits. It's in this vacuum that a man working alone has the best chance of finding truffles...*

The plot of land was perfect, just what they'd been looking for, offering expansive views across the valley and within walking distance of the local village. There was only one small problem, there was no house. And yet the land was affordable and came, the agent promised, with a possible income from a copse of truffle oaks. Just after the birth of their first daughter, after leaving the London rat race behind, here was a chance for Jamie and his wife to finally realize their dream of owning a property.

With one final salivating glance at the oak trees the decision was made. All they needed now was a dog. And their quest to find and train a truffle dog turns out to be as full of hidden discoveries as a truffle hunt itself.

With delicious humor and superb storytelling, _Ten Trees and a Truffle Dog_ is sure to delight anyone who loves dogs, food, and rural France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Prism and the Pendulum: The Ten Most Beautiful Experiments in Science *



  






Is science beautiful? Yes, argues acclaimed philosopher and historian of science Robert P. Crease in this engaging exploration of history’s most beautiful experiments. The result is an engrossing journey through nearly 2,500 years of scientific innovation. Along the way, we encounter glimpses into the personalities and creative thinking of some of the field’s most interesting figures.

We see the first measurement of the earth’s circumference, accomplished in the third century B.C. by Eratosthenes using sticks, shadows, and simple geometry. We visit Foucault’s mesmerizing pendulum, a cannonball suspended from the dome of the Panthéon in Paris that allows us to see the rotation of the earth on its axis. We meet Galileo—the only scientist with two experiments in the top ten—brilliantly drawing on his musical training to measure the speed of falling bodies. And we travel to the quantum world, in the most beautiful experiment of all.

We also learn why these ten experiments exert such a powerful hold on our imaginations. From the ancient world to cutting-edge physics, these ten exhilarating moments reveal something fundamental about the world, pulling us out of confusion and revealing nature’s elegance. _The Prism and the Pendulum_ brings us face-to-face with the wonder of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hammer of the Scots: Edward I and the Scottish Wars of Independence *



  






Known to posterity as _Scottorum Malleus_ - the Hammer of the Scots - Edward I was one of medieval England's most formidable rulers. In this meticulously researched new history, David Santiuste offers a fresh interpretation of Edward's military career, with a particular focus on his Scottish wars. This is in part a study of personality: Edward was a remarkable man. His struggles with tenacious opponents - including Robert the Bruce and William Wallace - have become the stuff of legend. 

There is a clear and perceptive account of important military events, notably the Battle of Falkirk, but the narrative also encompasses the wider impact of Edward's campaigns. He attempted to mobilize resources - including men, money and supplies - on an unprecedented scale. His wars affected people at all levels of society, throughout the British Isles.

David Santiuste builds up a vivid and convincing description of Edward's campaigns in Scotland, whilst also exploring the political background. Edward emerges as a man of great conviction, who sought to bend Scotland to his will, yet also, on occasion, as a surprisingly beleaguered figure. He is presented here as the central character in a turbulent world, as commander and king.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pursuit:: The Chase, Capture, Persecution & Surprising Release of Jefferson Davis *



  






In the only book to tell the definitive story of Confederate President Jefferson Davis's chase, capture, imprisonment, and release, journalist and Civil War writer Clint Johnson paints a riveting portrait of one of American history's most complex and enduring figures.

In the vulnerable weeks following the end of the war and Abraham Lincoln's assassination, some in President Andrew Johnson's administration burned to exact revenge against Jefferson Davis. Amid charges of conspiracy to murder Lincoln and treason against the Union, Secretary of War Edwin Stanton ordered cavalry after Davis. After a chase through North and South Carolina and Georgia, Davis was captured. The former United States senator and Mexican War hero was imprisoned for two years in Fortress Monroe, Virginia, where he was subjected to torture and humiliation--yet he was never brought to trial.

With a keen eye for period detail, as well as a Southerner's insight, Johnson sheds new light on Davis's time on the run, his treatment while imprisoned, his surprising release from custody, and his later travels, in this fascinating account of a defining episode of the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wavell's Command: The Crucible of War Book 1*



  






*The Crucible of War: Book 1

‘The definitive work on the Desert War.’ Manchester Evening News*

_Wavell’s Command_ is the first of the three volumes of _The Crucible of War._

*Volume 1 of The Crucible of War trilogy covers General Wavell’s command, a period that began triumphantly with the rout of the Italian Army and ended in catastrophe with the devastating entry of Rommel into the conflict.*

On 11th June 1940, Mussolini declared war on Britain and France. From their colony in Libya, the Italians began invading Egypt in an attempt to expand their African Empire.

Thus began the Desert War – a battle to secure critical Middle East oil supplies which would last for three years.

Commander-in-Chief of the Middle East was General Sir Archibald Wavell. By 1940, and with limited resources, he was responsible for all British land forces in Egypt, the Sudan, Palestine, Transjordan and Cyprus, as well as the Army formations in British Somaliland, Aden, Iraq and along the shores of the Persian Gulf. The area for which he had accepted military command thus included nine different countries in two continents.

In December 1940 in Libya, Wavell’s Western Desert Force of 36,000 men attacked the Italians across desolate and inhospitable terrain in order to keep Egypt from falling to the Axis and shield access to the Red Sea, the Persian Gulf and possibly even India from Hitler.

Attack was the only form of defense and under field commander General Richard O’Connor, an immensely successful and exhilarating campaign was carried out against Marshal Graziani’s forces. The Italians were pushed back hundreds of miles and 130,000 prisoners were taken. By February 1941 nearly all Axis forces had been expelled from North Africa.

It was a remarkable triumph in one of the most dramatic theatres of the Second World War which paved the way for later victories, but not immediately – as Rommel’s Afrika Korps meant Wavell, with a now weakened Western Desert Force, was ordered to send men to Greece, despite his conviction that victory was close.

The tide of war was about to turn once more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Auchinleck's Command: The Crucible of War Book 2*



  






*The Crucible of War Book 2


‘Comes as close as any work yet published to being a definitive account of the battles between German and Allied armies in the Sahara.’ Financial Times*


_The Crucible of War_ is Barrie Pitt’s definitive and much-acclaimed history of the Desert War.


Pitt reconstructs one of the most dramatic theatres of the Second World War, drawing together every aspect of an epic campaign fought across 3000 miles of desolate and inhospitable terrain. Each volume in the series centres upon a decisive event in the Desert War, taking the reader from the outbreak of fighting in 1940 to El Alamein, the greatest breakthrough in the struggle against the Axis.


Volume Two of _The Crucible of War_ trilogy covers General Auchinleck’s command — a period of disaster and defeat for the British Army, driven back towards Cairo by the Africa Korps under the tactical genius of Rommel.


The book ends however with the replacing of Auchinleck by Montgomery in August 1942.


Auchinleck's Command is essential reading for anyone interested in WW2, the British Army (it's strengths and weaknesses) and military leadership.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Montgomery and Alamein: The Crucible of War Book 3*



  






*The Crucible of War Book 3

‘Masterly and lucid in its descriptions not only of the fighting and strategy, but of the political machinations’ Sunday Telegraph*

Throughout the first half of the Second World War, control of the inhospitable North African desert was strategically vital for the Allies.

In the middle of 1942, the outcome hung in the balance.

Rommel and his Afrika Korps had been fought to a standstill at the first battle of Alamein and were desperately short of fuel and equipment.

But the British and Commonwealth forces were in little better shape.

The next encounter between the two armies would however be decisive. Montgomery, the new Allied commander, set about rebuilding his weary army and establishing an overwhelming superiority in both men and material.

The scene was set for a second, and bludgeoning, encounter at El Alamein in October. It was to prove Britain’s first decisive victory of the war.

_Montgomery and Alamein_ is the third volume of Barrie Pitt’s definitive history of the Desert War. The first and second volumes, _Wavell’s Command_ and _Auchinleck’s Command_, are also published by Sharpe Books. Barrie Pitt is also the author of _Zeebrugge_, _Coronel & Falkland the history of the Special Boat Squadron._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Outlands (The Outlands Saga Book 1)*



  






In the ruins of the world that was lies the city of Dios, a haven protected from the hostile environment known as The Outlands. Ruled by an oppressive Patriarch, the people of Dios are conditioned in fear. The smallest infraction could result in banishment to the Outlands, a fate worse than death.

With his make-shift family of “Undesirables”, Jett Lasting struggles to find his place in a world where drawing attention to yourself can get you killed. His very existence is considered a crime. To survive, he must avoid guards, beggar gangs, and an ever-growing tension that could drag the whole city into chaos.

Jett unwittingly becomes entwined in a plot to overthrow the government where his choices could lead to freedom or the death of everyone he’s ever known or cared about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Heritage of War: Incoming*



  






*A reluctant captain meets a relentless foe.*

*Aidan Foster never wanted to be a hero,* and he sure as hell never wanted to be a starship captain.

But one led to the other and now he finds himself and his crew in an all-out war against an alien species that seems to know their every weakness.

What is behind the enemy's superior tactics and is there anything that can be done before they sweep through human space, crushing everything in their wake?

In the search for answers, It soon becomes clear that Foster and his small ship might be uniquely qualified for the task — if it's not already too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Galaxy Run: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 1)*



  






*SHOOT FIRST. GET PAID. SAVE THE GALAXY ... 2 OUT OF 3 AIN'T BAD.

When deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo *chase down a teenager linked to the catastrophic loss of a space station, everything about the job feels off.

They're used to greedy people lying to them. But honest people who should know better? That's new.

So they do the one thing you don't do in their line of work: Ask questions.

Before they know it, they're the ones with a galaxy-wide bounty on their heads ... and the fate of humanity in their hands.

_*Galaxy Run* is a sci-fi thriller featuring a pair of (mostly) honest bounty hunters, a not-so-innocent teenager, and a sadistic enemy hellbent on destruction._

*ARE YOU READY TO RUN?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stars Dark: The Complete Series (Complete Series Box Sets)*



  






INCLUDES THE FULL SERIES PLUS AN EXCLUSIVE BONUS STORY!

The starship _Yellowjacket_ is no pushover, but when an alien force larger than any in living memory appears out of nowhere, the ship is overwhelmed and left for dead on a hostile world.

Captain Brynn Jameson must face his personal demons when he learns the architect of the invasion has a vendetta against him.

Meanwhile, the resourceful crew must find a way to repair the crippled ship, gather allies, and get back in the fight -- before there's no fight left to join.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*

Includes all books in the Stars Dark series:

Marooned
Last Run
Forsaken
Under Siege
Judgment
Lost Sky
Fury
Revenge
Bonus story: Home


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Main Corpse (Goldy Schulz Book 6) *



  






She has been called "the Julia Child of mystery writers." Now, Diane Mott Davidson, who masterfully served up _The Last Suppers, Killer Pancake,_ and _Dying for Chocolate,_ returns with an irresistible five-star helping of suspense. When caterer Goldy Schulz takes a job with a multimillion-dollar financial firm, she finds herself in a high-stakes world where someone is out to make a killing....

Goldy, owner of Goldilocks' Catering, barely weathered a disastrous spring in which relentless rains and driving snow put a real damper on her business. But now, thanks to her best friend, Marla, the Colorado caterer is suddenly cooking up a storm...lovingly preparing Crab Quesadillas, Tomato-Brie Pie, and Gold Foil-Wrapped Fudge Bars for her wealthy new client, Prospect Financial Partners.

The Prospect Partners' financial whiz, Tony Royce, with whom Marla is having a tempestuous affair, and Albert Lipscomb, who is personally managing Marla's money, have hired Goldy to prepare a sumptuous party to kick off their latest venture: the reopening of the Eurydice Gold Mine. Anxious to take advantage of a golden opportunity, Goldy arrives at the mine site early, loaded down with goodies. Yet just when she thinks she can relax, all hell breaks loose--and the main culprit is Marla.

Her best friend is sure the mine venture is a scam. And when, several days later, Albert ends up missing, it looks as if Marla was right. Why, then, is the police captain treating Goldy's best friend as if she had committed a crime? And how can Goldy keep her fourteen-year-old son Arch and his unreliable bloodhound from making matters worse?

As Goldy works furiously to restore her business by whipping up hot, fragrant Sour Cream Cherry Coffeecake and featherlight Cinnamon Scones, she finds
herself drawn into a most unusual situation of missing partners, stolen millions, and multiple homicides. And only when Goldy can discover _which_ of the victims is the _main_ corpse will she be able to unravel the mystery that threatens to cancel out her friend's dearest asset--her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Truants*



  






*One of the New York Times Book Review's Top Ten Best Crime Novels of 2020
One of USA Today's Best Books 2020

"[A] hypnotic debut. . . .[An] uncommonly clever whodunit."--New York Times Book Review

Perfect for lovers of Agatha Christie and The Secret History, The Truants is a seductive, unsettling, and beautifully written debut novel of literary suspense--a thrilling exploration of deceit, first love, and the depths to which obsession can drive us.*

_People disappear when they most want to be seen._

Jess Walker has come to a concrete campus under the flat gray skies of East Anglia for one reason: to be taught by the mesmerizing and rebellious Dr. Lorna Clay, whose seminars soon transform Jess's thinking on life, love, and Agatha Christie. Swept up in Lorna's thrall, Jess falls in with a tightly knit group of rule-breakers--Alec, a courageous South African journalist with a nihilistic streak; Georgie, a seductive, pill-popping aristocrat; and Nick, a handsome geologist with layers of his own.

But the dynamic between the friends begins to darken, until a tragedy shatters their friendships and love affairs, and reveals a terrible secret. Soon Jess must face the question she fears most: what is the true cost of an extraordinary life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snow Creek: An absolutely gripping mystery thriller (Detective Megan Carpenter Book 1)*



  






*Footprints were scattered about like fallen leaves. She looked down into the ravine, and once more her lungs filled with fear. A body lay silent and unmoving in the bushes.*

When *Ruth Turner* walks into the Sheriff’s office in Jefferson County’s Port Townsend claiming her sister *Ida Wheaton* has been missing for over a month, *Detective Megan Carpenter’s* instincts tell her that she needs to do more than just file a report.

Racing over to Ida’s secluded farmhouse in the hills above Snow Creek, Megan finds Ida’s teenage children alone and frightened. She can’t help but notice there’s no TV. No video games. Nothing of the outside world. Something about the Wheaton family doesn’t add up and triggers a painful childhood memory for Megan – when one day, in a flash, both her parents were gone.

Then the body of a woman is discovered in an abandoned pickup truck close to the Wheatons’ home and Megan’s convinced the cases are connected.

If she has any chance of catching the killer, Megan must first unravel the secrets of the isolated Snow Creek community. But Megan has dark secrets of her own…

Hidden in the back of her closet is a box of tapes containing every single recording of her therapy sessions over thirteen years ago. Can she finally confront the past she’s spent years trying to block out? And will reliving her own painful story help her solve the complex case unravelling in the hills above Snow Creek before another innocent life is lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Water's Edge: A totally gripping crime thriller (Detective Megan Carpenter Book 2) *



  






*The young woman’s body is lying with her arms stretched out to each side. Her lips slightly parted. Her face untouched by injury and her hair spread around her head like a fan. A redhead. Just like the others.*

When the body of Leann Truitt is found in a secluded cove in Mystery Bay, *Detective Megan Carpenter *is one of the first on the scene. The victim has tell-tale marks on her wrists, ankles and neck where she has been bound. But that’s not all. Next to Leann’s body lies a puzzling clue—an unusual symbol scratched into a rock.

With rookie Deputy Ronnie Marsh under her wing and the investigation underway, Megan starts to receive disturbing messages. Someone knows about her traumatic past. They _know _what she did.

Determined to stay focused, Megan soon makes a chilling link between Leann’s brutal killing and the unsolved murder cases of two other women—all redheads with the same marks on their bodies, the same symbol carvings found at the crime scenes, and most shockingly, all had been pregnant.

The killer stalks his prey, kidnapping and torturing them in a very exact and methodical pattern. And he is not finished yet …

When the body of another woman is found bearing a striking resemblance to the other victims, Megan must crack the clues fast if she is to catch the twisted soul before they strike again.

Megan might be closing in on the killer, but someone is watching her every move. Can Megan hide the secrets of her past threatening to destroy her future? And can she protect herself and Ronnie before they both find themselves in terrible danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cleaner (John Milton Series Book 1)*



  






*John Milton is the man the government calls when they want a problem to go away... but what happens when he’s the one who needs to disappear?*

After a botched job leaves a bloody trail, government assassin John Milton does the one thing he’s never done before: he hides.

Disappearing into London’s bustling East End and holing up in a vacant flat, Milton becomes involved with his neighbour Sharon and her troubled son Elijah, who are caught in an increasingly bloody turf war between two rival gangs.

Unable to ignore the threat, Milton sets about protecting mother and son, meeting violence with violence. But his involvement puts him in the sights of the government’s next best killer, and before long Milton is not just fighting to save a family and a home - he’s fighting to stay alive...

*If you like Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you won't be able to put down the compulsively addictive John Milton series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silent Ones: An absolutely gripping psychological thriller*



  






*This morning, I was packing up lunches, ironing, putting on the laundry I should have done last night. Now my precious daughter is accused of murder.*

When ten-year-old cousins Maddy and Brianna are arrested for a terrible crime, Maddy’s mother Juliet cannot believe it. How could her bright, joyful daughter be capable of such a thing?

As the small village community recoils in horror, the pressure of the tragedy blows Juliet and her sister’s lives apart. And things get even worse when their daughters retreat into a self-imposed silence. Can anyone reach Maddy and discover the truth before her fate is sealed?

Juliet is crushed. Nothing will ever be the same for her darling girl. But she knows that to find out what really happened that day, *she and her sister must unlock the secrets of their own terrible past, a past they swore never to speak about again…

The most unputdownable psychological thriller you’ll read this year from the bestselling author K.L. Slater. If you love The Wife Between Us or Gone Girl, you’ll be totally hooked on The Silent Ones.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crimson Phoenix: An Action-Packed & Thrilling Novel (A Victoria Emerson Thriller Book 1) *



  






*From John Gilstrap, the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of the Jonathan Grave novels, comes Crimson Phoenix—first in the new Victoria Emerson Thriller series. With America brought to the brink of destruction, one woman becomes the last hope of a nation and its people . . .
*
Victoria Emerson is a congressional member of the U. S. House of Representatives for the state of West Virginia. Her aspirations have always been to help her community and to avoid the ambitious power plays of her peers in Washington D. C. Then Major Joseph McCrea appears on her doorstep and uses the code phrase _Crimson Phoenix_, meaning this is not a drill. The United States is on the verge of nuclear war. Victoria must accompany McCrea to a secure bunker. She cannot bring her family.

A single mother, Victoria refuses to abandon her three teenage sons. Denied entry to the bunker, they nonetheless survive the nuclear onslaught that devastates the country. The land is nearly uninhabitable. Electronics have been rendered useless. Food is scarce. Millions of scared and ailing people await aid from a government that is unable to regroup, much less organize a rescue from the chaos.

Victoria devotes herself to reestablishing order—only to encounter the harsh realities required of a leader dealing with desperate people . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: A Savage Journey to the Heart of the American Dream*



  






This cult classic of gonzo journalism is the best chronicle of drug-soaked, addle-brained, rollicking good times ever committed to the printed page. It is also the tale of a long weekend road trip that has gone down in the annals of American pop culture as one of the strangest journeys ever undertaken.

Now a major motion picture from Universal, directed by Terry Gilliam and starring Johnny Depp and Benicio del Toro.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Successful Aging: A Neuroscientist Explores the Power and Potential of Our Lives*



  






*INSTANT TOP 10 BESTSELLER *New York Times *USAToday *Washington Post *LA Times

"Debunks the idea that aging inevitably brings infirmity and unhappiness and instead offers a trove of practical, evidence-based guidance for living longer and better."
—Daniel H. Pink, author of When and Drive 
*
_SUCCESSFUL AGING_ delivers powerful insights:
• Debunking the myth that memory always declines with age
• Confirming that "health span"—not "life span"—is what matters
• Proving that sixty-plus years is a unique and newly recognized developmental stage
• Recommending that people look forward to joy, as reminiscing doesn't promote health

Levitin looks at the science behind what we all can learn from those who age joyously, as well as how to adapt our culture to take full advantage of older people's wisdom and experience. Throughout his exploration of what aging really means, using research from developmental neuroscience and the psychology of individual differences, Levitin reveals resilience strategies and practical, cognitive enhancing tricks everyone should do as they age.

_Successful Aging_ inspires a powerful new approach to how readers think about our final decades, and it will revolutionize the way we plan for old age as individuals, family members, and citizens within a society where the average life expectancy continues to rise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Extraterrestrial: The First Sign of Intelligent Life Beyond Earth *



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER 

“Provocative and thrilling ... Loeb asks us to think big and to expect the unexpected.”
—Alan Lightman, New York Times bestselling author of Einstein’s Dreams and Searching for Stars on an Island in Maine

Harvard’s top astronomer lays out his controversial theory that our solar system was recently visited by advanced alien technology from a distant star.*

In late 2017, scientists at a Hawaiian observatory glimpsed an object soaring through our inner solar system, moving so quickly that it could only have come from another star. Avi Loeb, Harvard’s top astronomer, showed it was not an asteroid; it was moving too fast along a strange orbit, and left no trail of gas or debris in its wake. There was only one conceivable explanation: the object was a piece of advanced technology created by a distant alien civilization.

In _Extraterrestrial_, Loeb takes readers inside the thrilling story of the first interstellar visitor to be spotted in our solar system. He outlines his controversial theory and its profound implications: for science, for religion, and for the future of our species and our planet. A mind-bending journey through the furthest reaches of science, space-time, and the human imagination, _Extraterrestrial_ challenges readers to aim for the stars—and to think critically about what’s out there, no matter how strange it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From Adam to Omega: An Anatomy of Ufo Phenomena (Revised and Updated)*



  






Due to government secrecy, the public never learned of the numerous UFO incursions at strategic nuclear weapons installations where they disabled ICBM missiles and even activated their launch codes. They never heard about UFO encounters reported by police officers, civilian and military pilots and astronauts, and they were never told the real facts of the Roswell event.
The volume of evidence suggesting we are not alone, and probably never have been, is overwhelming. It suggests an alien agenda to accelerate the evolution of the human race.
To understand what is happening requires knowledge of what is going on today as well as the past, particularly during the biblical era.
Much has been learned through the Freedom of Information Act, from whistleblowers, and government and military officials. This book connects the dots suggesting what aliens have been doing for the past several thousand years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Report on Unidentified Flying Objects *



  






The Report on Unidentified Flying Objects is a book by Edward J. Ruppelt which described the study of UFOs by United States Air Force from 1947 to 1955. Ruppelt was a United States Air Force officer best known for his involvement in Project Blue Book, a formal governmental study of unidentified flying objects. He is generally credited with coining the term "unidentified flying object." Because Ruppelt was the central axis of the government's investigation the book provides a unique insider look at how the government's efforts functioned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Romanovs: 1613-1918*



  






*The Romanovs were the most successful dynasty of modern times, ruling a sixth of the world’s surface for three centuries. How did one family turn a war-ruined principality into the world’s greatest empire? And how did they lose it all?*

This is the intimate story of twenty tsars and tsarinas, some touched by genius, some by madness, but all inspired by holy autocracy and imperial ambition. Simon Sebag Montefiore’s gripping chronicle reveals their secret world of unlimited power and ruthless empire-building, overshadowed by palace conspiracy, family rivalries, sexual decadence and wild extravagance, with a global cast of adventurers, courtesans, revolutionaries and poets, from Ivan the Terrible to Tolstoy and Pushkin, to Bismarck, Lincoln, Queen Victoria and Lenin.

To rule Russia was both imperial-sacred mission and poisoned chalice: six of the last twelve tsars were murdered. Peter the Great tortured his own son to death while making Russia an empire, and dominated his court with a dining club notable for compulsory drunkenness, naked dwarfs and fancy dress. Catherine the Great overthrew her own husband (who was murdered soon afterward), enjoyed affairs with a series of young male favorites, conquered Ukraine and fascinated Europe. Paul I was strangled by courtiers backed by his own son, Alexander I, who in turn faced Napoleon’s invasion and the burning of Moscow, then went on to take Paris. Alexander II liberated the serfs, survived five assassination attempts and wrote perhaps the most explicit love letters ever composed by a ruler. _The Romanovs_ climaxes with a fresh, unforgettable portrayal of Nicholas II and Alexandra, the rise and murder of Rasputin, war and revolution—and the harrowing massacre of the entire family.

Dazzlingly entertaining and beautifully written from start to finish, _The Romanovs_ brings these monarchs—male and female, great and flawed, their families and courts—blazingly to life. Drawing on new archival research, Montefiore delivers an enthralling epic of triumph and tragedy, love and murder, encompassing the seminal years 1812, 1914 and 1917, that is both a universal study of power and a portrait of empire that helps define Russia today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Flags, Blue Waters: The Epic History of America's Most Notorious Pirates *



  






*With surprising tales of vicious mutineers, imperial riches, and high-seas intrigue, Black Flags, Blue Waters is “rumbustious enough for the adventure-hungry” (Peter Lewis, San Francisco Chronicle).*


Set against the backdrop of the Age of Exploration, _Black Flags, Blue Waters_ reveals the surprising history of American piracy’s “Golden Age” - spanning the late 1600s through the early 1700s - when lawless pirates plied the coastal waters of North America and beyond. “Deftly blending scholarship and drama” (Richard Zacks), best-selling author Eric Jay Dolin illustrates how American colonists at first supported these outrageous pirates in an early display of solidarity against the Crown, and then violently opposed them. Through engrossing episodes of roguish glamour and extreme brutality, Dolin depicts the star pirates of this period, among them the towering Blackbeard, the ill-fated Captain Kidd, and sadistic Edward Low, who delighted in torturing his prey. Upending popular misconceptions and cartoonish stereotypes, _Black Flags, Blue Waters_ is a “tour de force history” (Michael Pierce, _Midwestern Rewind_) of the seafaring outlaws whose raids reflect the precarious nature of American colonial life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bomber Command: Reflections of War, Volume 1: Cover of Darkness, 1939–May 1942*



  






This massive work provides a comprehensive insight to the experiences of Bomber Commands pilots and aircrew throughout WWII. From the early wartime years when the RAFs first attempts to avenge Germanys onslaught were bedeviled by poor navigation and inaccurate bombing, to the last winning onslaught that finally tamed Hitler in his Berlin lair, these volumes trace the true experiences of the men who flew the bombers. Hundreds of firsthand accounts are punctuated by the authors background information that puts each narrative into wartime perspective. Every aspect of Bomber Command's operational duties are covered; day and night bombing, precision low-level strikes, mass raids and operations throughout all wartime theaters. Contributions are from RAF personnel who flew the Commands different aircraft from the early Blenheims and Stirlings to the later Lancasters and Mosquitoes.Each volume is full of accounts that tell of the camaraderie amongst the crews, moments of sheer terror and the stoic humor that provided the critical bond. The five volumes of this work provide the most vivid and comprehensive work on the outstanding part played by RAF Bomber Command and their vital role in the destruction of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grey Wolf, Grey Sea: Aboard the German Submarine U-124 in World War II*



  






*The inside story of life aboard the deadly Nazi U-Boat that sank forty-nine ships.*

The history of one of World War II’s most successful submarines, U-124, is chronicled in _Grey Wolf, Grey Sea_, from its few defeats to a legion of victories. Kapitanleutnant Jochen Mohr commanded his German submarine and navigated it through the treacherous waters of one of the most destructive, savage wars the world has known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Teddy Suhren, Ace of Aces: Memoirs of a U-Boat Rebel*



  






Reinhard ‘Teddy’ Suhren fired more successful torpedo shots than any other man during the war, many before he even became a U-boat commander. He was also the U-boat service’s most irreverent and rebellious commander; his lack of a military bearing was a constant source of friction with higher authority. Valued for his good humour and ability to lead, his nickname was acquired because he marched like a teddy-bear.

Despite his refusal to conform to the rigid thought-patterns of National Socialism, his operational successes protected him, and he found himself accepted in the highest circles of power in Germany. He was one of the lucky third of all U-boat crewmen who survived the war, largely because his abilities led to a senior land-based command.

He was also one of the first to publish his reminiscences, his account being typically forthright – its German title, Nasses Eichenlaub, suggesting that although he was decorated with the Oak Leaves, he was always in hot water. He died in 1984 but interest in his career was revitalized by the discovery of photographs documenting one of his operations in U 564, published with great success in 2004 as U-Boat War Patrol by Lawrence Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The U-Boat Commanders: Knight's Cross Holders 1939–1945 *



  






*This illustrated WWII reference guide presents detailed profiles of Nazi U-Boat commanders who were awarded the Knight’s Cross.*

The Knight’s Cross—or _Ritterkreuz_—was one of the highest decorations given for acts of valor among the German armed forces during the Second World War. When a U-boat captain was awarded the decoration, it was source of pride for his entire crew. Sometimes it was even added to the boat’s insignia. In all, there were 123 recipients. In _The U-Boat Commanders_, Jeremy Dixon provides a highly illustrated guide to all these men and their wartime service.

A detailed text accompanied by almost 200 archive photographs describes the military careers of each U-Boat Commander, including those who received the higher grades of the award. Full details are given of their tours of duty, the operations they took part in, how they won their award, how many ships they sank, and their subsequent careers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sink 'Em All: Submarine Warfare in the Pacific*



  






*Sink ’Em All, was originally published in 1951 by Vice Admiral Charles A. Lockwood, the U.S. Navy commander of the Pacific submarine fleet during World War II.* Lockwood, in his leadership role, knew the skippers and crews of the submarines, and retells their wartime successes and tragedies with an intimacy and realism often missing in second-hand accounts. Lockwood also recounts his efforts to improve the provisions and after-patrol accomodations of the submariners, and of his on-going struggle to improve the effectiveness of torpedoes and other tools vital to the war effort.

Sink ’Em All remains today one of the most comprehensive and lively accounts of the war in the Pacific and of the exploits of the “Silent Service.” This new edition includes photographs and a new Preface by Steve W. Chadde.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From Hunter to Hunted: The U-Boat War in the Atlantic, 1939–1943*



  






T*he author of Churchill’s Thin Grey Line shares case histories from World War II’s Battle of the Atlantic featuring the German U-boat.*

In the early stages of World War II, Donitz’s U-boats generally adhered to Prize rules, surfacing before attacking and making every effort to preserve the lives of their victims’ crews. But, with the arming of merchantmen and greater risk of damage or worse, they increasingly attacked without warning.

So successful was the U-boat campaign that Churchill saw it as the gravest threat the nation faced. The low point was the March 1943 attack on convoys SC122 and HX229 when 44 U-boats sank 22 loaded ships.

The pendulum miraculously swung with improved tactics and technology. In May, 1943, out of a force of over 50 U-boats that challenged ONS5, eight were sunk and 18 were damaged, some seriously. Such losses were unsustainable, and, with allied yards turning out ships at ever increasing rates, Donitz withdrew his wolf packs from the North Atlantic.

Expert naval author and historian Bernard Edwards traces the course of the battle of the Atlantic through a series of thrilling engagement case studies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Memoirs of Field Marshal Montgomery *



  






*In his own words, the victor of El Alamein tells his life story in a book that’s “an absolutejoy to read and may be described as a tour-de-force” (Belfast News Letter).*

First published in 1958 Montgomery’s memoirs cover the full span of his career first as a regimental officer in the Royal Warwickshire Regiment and then as a Staff Officer. His choice of the Warwickshires was due to his lack of money. He saw service in India before impressing with his courage, tactical skill and staff ability in the Great War. Despite his tactless uncompromising manner his career flourished between the wars but it was during the retreat to Dunkirk that his true brilliance as a commander revealed itself. The rest is history, but in this autobiography we can hear Monty telling his side of the story of the great North African Campaign followed by the even more momentous battles against the enemy “and, sadly, the Allies” as he strove for victory in North West Europe. His interpretation of the great campaign is of huge importance and reveals the deep differences that existed between him and Eisenhower and other leading figures. His career ended in disappointment and frustration being temperamentally unsuited to Whitehall and the political machinations of NATO.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last British Battleship: HMS Vanguard, 1946–1960*



  






*“Lots of information on the ship’s design, weapons, armor, refits, and service career, along with the Royal Cruise of 1947.” —Model Ship World*

The ninth HMS _Vanguard_, bearing one of the most illustrious names in the Royal Navy with honors from the Armada to Jutland, was the last and largest of Britain’s battleships and was commissioned in 1946. Her design evolved from the King George V class and incorporated much of the fully developed design for the two battleships, _Lion_ and _Temeraire_, that were laid down in 1939 but never completed.

At 813ft length overall and 42,300 tons, she was the last battleship to be built for the Royal Navy and the only ship of her class. She was built during the Second World War and incorporated existing twin 15in mountings, and was part of the Royal Navy’s response to the combined and increasing number of German and Japanese battleships in the early 1940s. Immediately recognizable by her transom stern and high flared bow, she had fine sea keeping ability. Her appearance after the end of hostilities, however, and her huge crew requirements proved a conundrum for the Royal Navy, her most significant role being that of Royal Yacht during the royal family’s tour of South Africa in 1947. She was broken up at Faslane in 1960.

In this book her design, construction, and career are all covered. Armor, machinery, power plants and weaponry are examined in detail and the author has produced some 35 superb plans, profiles, and other line drawings. The text is further enhanced by the addition of some 80 photos, many in color, from his collection. R.A. Burt’s earlier three volumes are regarded as definitive works on the subject of British battleships before 1945; with this new book he finally completes the story of the Dreadnought era, bringing to life the last of a magnificent type of vessel of which the world will not see again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently <$2.

*What It Is Like to Go to War*



  






*“A precisely crafted and bracingly honest” memoir of war and its aftershocks from the New York Times–bestselling author of Matterhorn (The Atlantic).*

In 1968, at the age of twenty-three, Karl Marlantes was dropped into the highland jungle of Vietnam, an inexperienced lieutenant in command of forty Marines who would live or die by his decisions. In his thirteen-month tour he saw intense combat, killing the enemy and watching friends die. Marlantes survived, but like many of his brothers in arms, he has spent the last forty years dealing with his experiences.

In _What It Is Like to Go to War_, Marlantes takes a candid look at these experiences and critically examines how we might better prepare young soldiers for war. In the past, warriors were prepared for battle by ritual, religion, and literature—which also helped bring them home. While contemplating ancient works from Homer to the Mahabharata, Marlantes writes of the daily contradictions modern warriors are subject to, of being haunted by the face of a young North Vietnamese soldier he killed at close quarters, and of how he finally found a way to make peace with his past. Through it all, he demonstrates just how poorly prepared our nineteen-year-old warriors are for the psychological and spiritual aspects of the journey.

In this memoir, the _New York Times_–bestselling author of _Matterhorn_ offers “a well-crafted and forcefully argued work that contains fresh and important insights into what it’s like to be in a war and what it does to the human psyche” (_The Washington Post_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Investigation *



  






*A shocking exposé looking into the failure of our government to investigate the assassination of a president.
Now featuring a foreword from New York Times bestselling author Dick Russell.*

Gaeton Fonzi’s masterful retelling of his work investigating the Kennedy assassination for two congressional committees is required reading for students of the assassination and the subsequent failure of the government to solve the crime. His book is a compelling postmortem on the House Select Committee on Assassinations, as well as a riveting account of Fonzi’s pursuit of leads indicating involvement in the assassination by officers of the Central Intelligence Agency.

First published in 1993 and now with a new foreword by Dick Russell, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _They Killed Our President!_ and _63 Documents the Government Doesn’t Want You to Read_, Fonzi’s _The Last Investigation_ was a landmark book upon its release. More than merely an indictment of the Committee’s work, The Last Investigation tells the story of the important leads Fonzi developed as an investigator, which sent him into the milieu of Kennedy-haters among anti-Castro exiles and CIA officers. In this highly readable book, the author follows the trail to formerly obscure CIA officers such as David Atlee Phillips and David Morales. New records declassified under the JFK Records Act have only added to the dark questions raised here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Space Boogie Bundle: Warp Riders Books 1 & 2*



  






*When it hits the fan, you call in the best. Unfortunately for planet Earth, the best were busy.*

Humanity had won the Great War, joining forces with a band of alien rebels to overcome their mutual enemy, a vicious race who had very nearly driven them to extinction. When the dust finally settled, humanity had survived, but only just. Teams of explorers were rapidly deployed to the distant reaches of the galaxy, hopeful they might discover peaceful new alien worlds to join their alliance.

But not all aliens were friendly. A fact made quite clear when a strange attack ship warped from the depths of space and assaulted them with no provocation. It seemed Earth had a new enemy to deal with, but they had no idea who these aggressors were or where they came from. With limited options, a rag-tag team was hastily formed to track them down. It wasn't perfect by any means, but it was their best hope. Or so they thought.

Murphy paid a visit, and a warp accident unexpectedly hurled them off course to distant reaches of the galaxy. The crew found themselves not only off the track of their enemies but utterly lost. But out in the darkest depths of space, it was looking like they were not alone.

*A Bundle of Books 1 & 2 of the Warp Riders series*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shakedowners *



  






*To boldly go where no losers have gone before...*

Some starship captains explore strange new worlds, seeking out new life and new civilisations. Some lead missions of discovery through wormholes to the other side of the galaxy. Then there's Captain Iridius B. Franklin, someone who spent too long seeking out strange new bars and new alien cocktails.

After graduating bottom of his class at Space Command Academy Iridius Franklin hasn't had the glamorous career he envisioned, instead he hauls cargo ships full of mining waste, alien land whale dung, and artificially intelligent toy dogs across the stars.

Iridius does have talent though - he is exceptionally good at breaking starships. So, when not hauling freight, he is captain of a shakedown crew, a skeleton crew used to test newly constructed ships for faults before the real crew takes over.

While on a routine shakedown mission aboard the FSC Gallaway, soon to be pride of the Federation Fleet, Earth is attacked by an unknown alien life-form. With the galaxy in chaos, Captain Iridius B. Franklin finds himself, unqualified, understaffed and completely unprepared, in command of the most advanced starship in the galaxy.

Now, he just needs to not break it.

*Perfect for fans of The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, Red Dwarf and Space Team. If you’ve ever wondered what would happen if Star Trek was forced to rely on the dregs of the fleet, pick up SHAKEDOWNERS now.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Human: A Novel*



  






*The last human in the universe must battle unfathomable alien intelligences—and confront the truth about humanity—in this ambitious, galaxy-spanning debut

“A good old-fashioned space opera in a thoroughly fresh package.”—Andy Weir, author of The Martian*

*“Big ideas and believable science amid a roller-coaster ride of aliens, AI, superintelligence, and the future of humanity.”—Dennis E. Taylor, author of We Are Legion*

Most days, Sarya doesn’t_ feel_ like the most terrifying creature in the galaxy. Most days, she’s got other things on her mind. Like hiding her identity among the hundreds of alien species roaming the corridors of Watertower Station. Or making sure her adoptive mother doesn’t casually eviscerate one of their neighbors. Again.

And most days, she can almost accept that she’ll never know the truth—that she’ll never know why humanity was deemed too dangerous to exist. Or whether she really is—impossibly—the lone survivor of a species destroyed a millennium ago. That is, until an encounter with a bounty hunter and a miles-long kinetic projectile leaves her life and her perspective shattered.

Thrown into the universe at the helm of a stolen ship—with the dubious assistance of a rebellious spacesuit, an android death enthusiast on his sixtieth lifetime, and a ball of fluff with an IQ in the thousands—Sarya begins to uncover an impossible truth. What if humanity’s death and her own existence are simply two moves in a demented cosmic game, one played out by vast alien intellects? Stranger still, what if these mad gods are offering Sarya a seat at their table—and a second chance for humanity?
_ 
The Last Human_ is a sneakily brilliant, gleefully oddball space-opera debut—a masterful play on perspective, intelligence, and free will, wrapped in a rollicking journey through a strange and crowded galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Strange Days (Bill of the Dead Book 1) *



  






*At the edge of chaos, one geek stands tall.*
Five years ago, dateless dork Bill Ryder somehow saved the world, banishing magic and monsters to the shadows. He thought it was over, that he was finished with that life. Too bad for him, shit’s about to get surreal again.

Now the impossible has happened. His goddaughter is conjuring fireballs from thin air and two vampires have shown up at his doorstep looking to kick his ass.

A crazed group of ex-wizards are hell-bent on forcing the door between worlds open, intent on letting the nightmares back in, and only Bill and his friends stand in their way.

Join him in this hilarious tale of a world teetering on the brink of anarchy and the unlikely hero who’s not afraid to look the madness in the eye and flip it both fingers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Drape Expectations (A Caprice De Luca Mystery Book 4)*



  






Caprice De Luca Home Staging Mystery Series, Book 4 

These days, home stager Caprice De Luca's calendar is a full house. Her grandmother's health is failing, her wayward uncle is stirring the pot, and she's torn between two equally eligible suitors. With so much drama in her personal life, Caprice is grateful to have Ace Richland, a former 80s rock star, ask her to stage his girlfriend's house. But Alanna Goodwin is a tough customer who balks at Caprice's ideas and all but commandeers the staging. Caprice almost isn't surprised when the snappish Southern belle is strangled to death with a tieback from her tacky velvet drapes. But just as she draws back the curtains on the truth, Caprice realizes she may be next on a murderer's set list...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Days of Night: A Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A world of invention and skulduggery, populated by the likes of Edison, Westinghouse, and Tesla.”—Erik Larson*

*“A model of superior historical fiction . . . an exciting, sometimes astonishing story.”—The Washington Post
* 
From Graham Moore, the Oscar-winning screenwriter of _The Imitation Game_ and _New York Times _bestselling author of _The Sherlockian_, comes a thrilling novel—based on actual events—about the nature of genius, the cost of ambition, and the battle to electrify America.

New York, 1888. Gas lamps still flicker in the city streets, but the miracle of electric light is in its infancy. The person who controls the means to turn night into day will make history—and a vast fortune. A young untested lawyer named Paul Cravath, fresh out of Columbia Law School, takes a case that seems impossible to win. Paul’s client, George Westinghouse, has been sued by Thomas Edison over a billion-dollar question: Who invented the light bulb and holds the right to power the country?

The case affords Paul entry to the heady world of high society—the glittering parties in Gramercy Park mansions, and the more insidious dealings done behind closed doors. The task facing him is beyond daunting. Edison is a wily, dangerous opponent with vast resources at his disposal—private spies, newspapers in his pocket, and the backing of J. P. Morgan himself. Yet this unknown lawyer shares with his famous adversary a compulsion to win at all costs. How will he do it?

In obsessive pursuit of victory, Paul crosses paths with Nikola Tesla, an eccentric, brilliant inventor who may hold the key to defeating Edison, and with Agnes Huntington, a beautiful opera singer who proves to be a flawless performer on stage and off. As Paul takes greater and greater risks, he’ll find that everyone in his path is playing their own game, and no one is quite who they seem.

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST AND THE PHILADELPHIA INQUIRER*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Adventures of Ellery Queen*



  






*In eleven stories, the brilliant sleuth tangles with a book thief, an assassin who targets acrobats, and more . . .*
For Ellery Queen, there is no puzzle that reason cannot solve. In his time, he has faced down killers, thugs, and thieves, protected only by the might of his brain—and the odd bit of timely intervention by his father, a burly New York police inspector. But when a university professor asks Queen to teach a class, the detective finds there are people whom reason cannot touch: college students. Queen’s adventure on campus is only the first of this incomparable collection of short mysteries. In these pages, he tangles with a violent book thief, an assassin who targets acrobats, and New York’s only cleanly shaven bearded lady. Criminals everywhere fear him, whether they work in mansions or back alleys. No mystery is too difficult for the man with the golden brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prime Suspect *



  






*A dark and riveting race against the clock, Prime Suspect is an unforgettable introduction to this bestselling series from Edgar Award-winning and internationally bestselling author Lynda La Plante.*

The moment Jane Tennison takes over Scotland Yard's investigation into the death of sex worker Della Mornay, two grim facts become immediately clear to her. First, that the constabulary's old boy club is determined to hinder, harass, and undermine the new female Detective Chief Inspector at every turn. And second, that their murder victim isn't Della Mornay.

Now the police are a step behind, and a madman is loose on the streets of London. To apprehend the criminal stalking women through the city's shadows, Tennison will have to steel herself against the hostility of her fellow officers and conceal her own mounting obsession with breaking through the glass ceiling of the station house—even as department politics, a crumbling relationship, and a wickedly elusive prime suspect threaten her very existence.

Fans of Sue Grafton’s Kinsey Millhone books and the work of Kathy Reichs or Karin Slaughter will be immediately drawn to La Plante’s Jane Tennison, the remarkable, no-nonsense police woman who laid the groundwork for all the rest who followed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hold Your Tongue: The award-winning crime debut of the year (DI Eve Hunter Book 1)*



  






*WINNER OF THE BLOODY SCOTLAND SCOTTISH CRIME DEBUT OF THE YEAR 2020*

'Gritty and close to the bone, _Hold Your Tongue_ is a compelling, addictive read that I devoured in one sitting.' *Lisa Hall, bestselling author of Between You and Me*
*_*

*In the run up to Christmas, a serial killer stalks the streets of Aberdeen . . .

A brutal murder.*
A young woman's body is discovered with horrifying injuries, a recent newspaper cutting pinned to her clothing.
*A detective with everything to prove.*
This is her only chance to redeem herself.
*A serial killer with nothing to lose.*
He's waited years, and his reign of terror has only just begun . . .

Introducing the fragile but feisty DI Eve Hunter, HOLD YOUR TONGUE is your new obsession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Out For Blood: The tense and addictive detective thriller set in Aberdeen (DI Eve Hunter Book 2)*



  






*DI Eve Hunter is back in the edge-of-your-seat new detective thriller from Deborah Masson, winning author of the Bloody Scotland Crime Debut of the Year 2020.*

A young man, the son of an influential businessman, is discovered dead in his central Aberdeen apartment.

Hours later, a teenaged girl with no identification is found hanged in a suspected suicide.

As DI Eve Hunter and her team investigate the two cases, they find themselves in a tug-of-war between privilege and poverty; between the elite and those on the fringes of society.

Then an unexpected breakthrough leads them to the shocking conclusion: that those in power have been at the top for too long - and now, someone is going to desperate lengths to bring them down...

*Can they stop someone who is dead set on revenge, no matter the cost?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Siberian Treasure (A Marina Alexander Adventure Book 1)*



  






*In the tradition of Clive Cussler comes the first novel in an exciting series of thrilling adventure, high-stakes international threats, and lost treasures....*

_Moscow, 1560_: A lost Byzantine library...last seen in the possession of Russia's Ivan the Terrible...

_Siberia, 1942_: A World War II female fighter pilot crashes in the mountains of Siberia and is taken away by a small, mysterious tribe...

_United States, 2007_: Four simultaneous earthquakes erupt across the United States in areas without fault lines....

Marina Alexander lives for adventure. She pilots small planes in order to participate in search and rescue missions with her dog, deep in the most dangerous caves on earth.

She also studies antiquities at the University of Michigan, and is just about to depart on the most important trip of her career when she is swept into an adventure of high-stakes, international intrigue--for little does she know, she has a connection to a dangerous group of eco-terrorists that will bring her face to face with them--and leave her with a terrible choice.

From the deep, dangerous caves of mid-Pennsylvania to the southern shore of Lake Superior, to the desolate mountains of Siberia and the slick urban oil center of Riyadh, Siberian Treasure will take readers on a fast-paced, thrilling ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Firefly *



  






*“Firefly proves once again that . . . British espionage fiction is the best in the world, and Porter is part of the reason why.” ―Lee Child, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

From the refugee camps of Greece to the mountains of Macedonia, a thirteen-year-old boy is making his way to Germany and to safety. Codenamed “Firefly,” he holds vital intelligence: unparalleled insight into a vicious ISIS terror cell, and details of their plans. But the terrorists are hot on his trail, determined he won’t live to pass on the information.

When MI6 become aware of Firefly and what he knows, the race is on to find him. Paul Samson, ex-MI6 agent and now private eye, finds himself recruited to the cause. Fluent in Arabic thanks to his Lebanese heritage and himself the product of an earlier era of violent civil war, Samson’s job is to find Firefly, win his trust, and get him to safety.

A devastatingly timely thriller following the refugee trail from Syria to Europe, _Firefly_ is a sophisticated, breathtaking race against time from an author who brings a whole new level of urgency to the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Way (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 4) *



  






Jon Reznick has never played by the rules, a trait that has brought him into conflict with FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein in the past. But now Meyerstein has been taken by a shadowy gang, and the renegade black-ops specialist may be her only hope for rescue.

The FBI are reluctant to let Reznick anywhere near the case, but he’s not in the habit of seeking their permission—especially once his covert investigation leads him straight to the head of the Russian mob. And it soon becomes clear that it’s not only Meyerstein who’s in danger: her abduction is just the start of a campaign to undermine American law and order.

With Meyerstein’s whereabouts unknown, and the CIA and FBI seemingly operating at cross-purposes, it falls to Reznick to go it alone. Can he get to Meyerstein before the mob get to him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Good Man with a Dog: A Game Warden's 25 Years in the Maine Woods*



  






*A Maine Literary Awards Finalist, A Good Man with a Dog follows a game warden’s adventures from the woods of Maine to the swamps of New Orleans. Follow along as he and his canine companions investigate murder, search for missing persons, and rescue survivors from natural disasters. This is a memoir that reads like a true crime novel.*

Roger Guay takes readers into the patient, watchful world of a warden catching poachers and protecting pristine wilderness, and the sometimes CSI-like reconstruction of deer- and moose-poaching scenes. When Guay’s father died in a tragic fishing accident, a kind game warden helped him through the loss. Inspired by this experience, as well as his love of the outdoors, he became a game warden.

Guay searches for lost hunters and hikers. He estimates that over the years, he has pulled more than two hundred bodies out of Maine’s north woods! His frequent companion is a little brown Labrador retriever named Reba, who can find discarded weapons, ejected shells, hidden fish, and missing people.

_A Good Man with a Dog_ explores Guay’s life as he and his canine partners are exposed to terrible events, from tracking down hostile poachers to searching for victims of violent crimes, including a year-long search for the hidden graves of two babies buried by a Massachusetts cult. He witnessed firsthand FEMA’s mismanagement of the post-Katrina cleanup efforts in New Orleans, an experience that left him scarred and disheartened. But he found hope with the support of family and friends, and eventually returned to the woods he knew and loved from the days of his youth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Land, Black Land: Daily Life in Ancient Egypt*



  






_A fascinating, erudite, and witty glimpse of the human side of ancient Egypt—this acclaimed classic work is now revised and updated for a new generation_

Displaying the unparalleled descriptive power, unerring eye for fascinating detail, keen insight, and trenchant wit that have made the novels she writes (as Elizabeth Peters and Barbara Michaels) perennial _New York Times_ bestsellers, internationally renowned Egyptologist Barbara Mertz brings a long-buried civilization to vivid life. In _Red Land, Black Land_, she transports us back thousands of years and immerses us in the sights, aromas, and sounds of day-to-day living in the legendary desert realm that was ancient Egypt.

Who were these people whose civilization has inspired myriad films, books, artwork, myths, and dreams, and who built astonishing monuments that still stagger the imagination five thousand years later? What did average Egyptians eat, drink, wear, gossip about, and aspire to? What were their amusements, their beliefs, their attitudes concerning religion, childrearing, nudity, premarital sex? Mertz ushers us into their homes, workplaces, temples, and palaces to give us an intimate view of the everyday worlds of the royal and commoner alike. We observe priests and painters, scribes and pyramid builders, slaves, housewives, and queens—and receive fascinating tips on how to perform tasks essential to ancient Egyptian living, from mummification to making papyrus.

An eye-opening and endlessly entertaining companion volume to _Temples, Tombs, and Hieroglyphs_, Mertz's extraordinary history of ancient Egypt, _Red Land, Black Land_ offers readers a brilliant display of rich description and fascinating edification. It brings us closer than ever before to the people of a great lost culture that was so different from—yet so surprisingly similar to—our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pogrom: Kishinev and the Tilt of History*



  






*Finalist for the National Jewish Book Award (History)

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by the Economist and the East Hampton Star

Shortlisted for the Mark Lynton History Prize


Separating historical fact from fantasy, an acclaimed historian retells the story of Kishinev, a riot that transformed the course of twentieth-century Jewish history.*


So shattering were the aftereffects of Kishinev, the rampage that broke out in late-Tsarist Russia in April 1903, that one historian remarked that it was “nothing less than a prototype for the Holocaust itself.” In three days of violence, 49 Jews were killed and 600 raped or wounded, while more than 1,000 Jewish-owned houses and stores were ransacked and destroyed. Recounted in lurid detail by newspapers throughout the Western world, and covered sensationally by America’s Hearst press, the pre-Easter attacks seized the imagination of an international public, quickly becoming the prototype for what would become known as a “pogrom,” and providing the impetus for efforts as varied as The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and the NAACP. Using new evidence culled from Russia, Israel, and Europe, distinguished historian Steven J. Zipperstein’s wide-ranging book brings historical insight and clarity to a much-misunderstood event that would do so much to transform twentieth-century Jewish life and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hiding Place*

*


  




*


*The True Story of a Real-Life Hero*

It's World War II. Darkness has fallen over Europe as the Nazis spread hatred, fear and war across the globe. But on a quiet city corner in the Netherlands, one woman fights against the darkness.

In her quiet watchmaking shop, she and her family risk their lives to hide Jews, and others hunted by the Nazis, in a secret room, a "hiding place" that they built in the old building.

One day, however, Corrie and her family are betrayed. They're captured and sent to the notorious Nazi concentration camps to die. Yet even in that darkest of places, Corrie still fights.

This is her story--and the story of how faith, hope and love ultimately triumphed over unthinkable evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rise and Kill First: The Secret History of Israel's Targeted Assassinations*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The first definitive history of the Mossad, Shin Bet, and the IDF’s targeted killing programs, hailed by The New York Times as “an exceptional work, a humane book about an incendiary subject.”

WINNER OF THE NATIONAL JEWISH BOOK AWARD IN HISTORY

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY JENNIFER SZALAI, THE NEW YORK TIMES 
NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The Economist • The New York Times Book Review • BBC History Magazine • Mother Jones • Kirkus Reviews*

The Talmud says: “If someone comes to kill you, rise up and kill him first.” This instinct to take every measure, even the most aggressive, to defend the Jewish people is hardwired into Israel’s DNA. From the very beginning of its statehood in 1948, protecting the nation from harm has been the responsibility of its intelligence community and armed services, and there is one weapon in their vast arsenal that they have relied upon to thwart the most serious threats: Targeted assassinations have been used countless times, on enemies large and small, sometimes in response to attacks against the Israeli people and sometimes preemptively.

In this page-turning, eye-opening book, journalist and military analyst Ronen Bergman—praised by David Remnick as “arguably [Israel’s] best investigative reporter”—offers a riveting inside account of the targeted killing programs: their successes, their failures, and the moral and political price exacted on the men and women who approved and carried out the missions.

Bergman has gained the exceedingly rare cooperation of many current and former members of the Israeli government, including Prime Ministers Shimon Peres, Ehud Barak, Ariel Sharon, and Benjamin Netanyahu, as well as high-level figures in the country’s military and intelligence services: the IDF (Israel Defense Forces), the Mossad (the world’s most feared intelligence agency), Caesarea (a “Mossad within the Mossad” that carries out attacks on the highest-value targets), and the Shin Bet (an internal security service that implemented the largest targeted assassination campaign ever, in order to stop what had once appeared to be unstoppable: suicide terrorism).

Including never-before-reported, behind-the-curtain accounts of key operations, and based on hundreds of on-the-record interviews and thousands of files to which Bergman has gotten exclusive access over his decades of reporting, _Rise and Kill First_ brings us deep into the heart of Israel’s most secret activities. Bergman traces, from statehood to the present, the gripping events and thorny ethical questions underlying Israel’s targeted killing campaign, which has shaped the Israeli nation, the Middle East, and the entire world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Warlord of the Air (Nomad of the Time Streams Book 1)*



  






*Set in an unstable world where the British Empire rules over all, this genre-defying novel blends steampunk, alternative history, and time travel science fiction*

It is 1973, and the stately airships of the Great Powers hold benign sway over a peaceful world. The balance of power is maintained by the British Empire—a most equitable and just Empire, ruled by the beloved King Edward VIII. A new world order, with peace and prosperity for all under the law. Yet, moved by the politics of envy and perverse utopianism, not all of the Empire's citizens support the marvelous equilibrium.

Flung from the North East Frontier of 1902 into this world of the future, Captain Oswald Bastable is forced to question his most cherished ideals, discovering to his horror that he has become a nomad of the time streams, eternally doomed to travel the wayward currents of a chaotic multiverse.

The first in the _Nomad of the Time Streams_ trilogy, _The Warlord of the Air_ sees Bastable fall in with the anarchists of this imperial society and set in train a course of events more devastating than he could ever have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Orange (China Bayles Mystery Book 24) *



  






*In the newest China Bayles Mystery in the New York Times bestselling series, China comes to the aid of a nurse who ends up in the hospital...*

It’s mid-April in Pecan Springs, and China is renting her guest cottage to Kelly Kaufman, who needs a temporary place to live as she contends with a very acrimonious divorce from her husband Rich. One nasty point of dispute is her part ownership of the Comanche Creek Brewing Company, which she is refusing to sell.

At the same time, as a nurse employed by a local hospice, Kelly has discovered instances of suspicious practices. Even more disturbing, she suspects that a patient was murdered. Kelly’s knowledge could be dangerous, and she wants to get guidance from China on what to do.

But on her way to China’s house, Kelly is forced off the road and critically injured, putting her in a medically induced coma. Now it’s up to China to determine who wanted her out of the picture. Was it her soon-to-be ex? His new lover—who happens to be the sister of China’s friend Ruby? Or someone connected with the corruption at the hospice?

China owes it to her friend to uncover the truth—but she may be putting her own life at risk...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best Man to Die (Inspector Wexford Book 4) *



  






*The stag party was terrific. The incident that followed was terrifying. . . .

“The best mystery writer anywere in the English-speaking world.”—The Boston Globe*

Who could have suspected that the exciting stag party for the groom would be a prelude to the murder of his close friend Charlie Hatton? But it was—and Charlie's death sentence was only the first in a string of puzzling murders involving small-time gangsters, cheating husbands, and loose women.

Suspense is spiced with ironic twists as Chief Inspector Wexford and his assistant join forces with the groom to track down a killer. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's The Bitterest Pill (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 1*



  






*The opioid epidemic has reached Paradise, and Police Chief Jesse Stone must rush to stop the devastation in the latest thriller in Robert B. Parker's New York Times-bestselling series.*

When a popular high school cheerleader dies of a suspected heroin overdose, it becomes clear that the opioid epidemic has spread even to the idyllic town of Paradise. It will be up to police chief Jesse Stone to unravel the supply chain and unmask the criminals behind it, and the investigation has a clear epicenter: Paradise High School. Home of the town's best and brightest future leaders and its most vulnerable down-and-out teens, it's a rich and bottomless market for dealers out of Boston looking to expand into the suburbs.

But when it comes to drugs, the very people Jesse is trying to protect are often those with the most to lose. As he digs deeper into the case, he finds himself battling self-interested administrators, reluctant teachers, distrustful schoolkids, and overprotective parents . . . and at the end of the line are the true bad guys, the ones with a lucrative business they'd kill to protect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vane Pursuit (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 7) *



  






*Antique weather vanes point Peter and Helen Shandy toward a gang of thieves in a mystery that’s “the ultimate escapism . . . utterly hilarious” (Publishers Weekly).* The weather vanes of the famous craftsman Praxiteles Lumpkin are one of the great cultural treasures of rural Massachusetts. Helen Shandy, librarian at Balaclava Agricultural College, is roaming the countryside, camera in hand, capturing images of these lovely copper sculptures, trying to give them the attention they deserve. But each time she takes a picture, the featured vane vanishes. Could there be a gang of breezy-minded burglars on her tail? The night after Helen photographs the vane atop the famous Lumpkin soap works, the building burns to the ground. With the help of her husband, Peter, she tries to track the thieves-turned-arsonists. But when the things take a dangerous turn, Helen doesn’t need a weather vane to see that a deadly wind is blowing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Cold Red Sunrise (Inspector Porfiry Rostnikov Mysteries Book 5) *



  






*A Moscow cop is left out in the cold in this “impressive” Edgar Award winner for Best Mystery Novel (The Washington Post Book World).*

When forced to choose between the law and the party line, Police Inspector Porfiry Rostnikov has a disturbing tendency to fight for justice, and that has won him no friends at the Kremlin. Now his enemies in the KGB have arranged a transfer to the lowest rungs of Moscow law enforcement, a backwater department assigned to only the most hopeless cases, one of which is about to take Rostnikov deep into Siberia.

A corrupt commissar has been stabbed through the eye with an icicle. A murder at this level should be a top priority, but Rostnikov gets the distinct impression that the powers-that-be would prefer this case go unsolved—and that Rostnikov not survive this Siberian winter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Walked Like a Bear (Inspector Porfiry Rostnikov Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*This “superb mystery-thriller” featuring a Moscow cop reminiscent of Arkady Renko delivers “riveting suspense” (Publishers Weekly).*

Porfiry Rostnikov and his wife Sarah have been in love for decades, since the end of World War II. Now the police inspector is by his wife’s bedside as she recuperates from a brain operation, when a massive naked man staggers into her hospital room, scared out of his mind, and tries to jump out the window. Rostnikov restrains the bearlike man, trying to calm him. As orderlies arrive to return the escapee to the mental ward, he cries out: “The devil came to devour the factory.”

Rostnikov has far more important things on his mind than deciphering the ravings of a lunatic, first among them Sarah’s recovery. And of course crime has not stopped while he cares for his wife. Rebels are planting bombs, teenagers are plotting assassinations, and the KGB lurks in every shadow. But despite all these clamors, the man’s strange words continue to haunt Rostnikov—and compel him to investigate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Rule (Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Book 13)*



  






*Joe Pike and his partner Elvis Cole must solve the murder of an old friend and his entire family in this gripping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Robert Crais.*

When Frank Meyer and his family are executed during a home invasion, the police begin investigating the secret life they're sure Meyer had. Joe Pike's on a hunt of his own: to clear his friend's name, and to punish the people who murdered him. What starts out as a simple trail gets twisted fast by old grudges, double crosses, blood vengeance, and a crime so terrible even Pike and his partner Elvis Cole have no way to measure it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Remain Silent: A Manon Bradshaw Novel*



  






*An immigrant’s mysterious death sets off a chilling hunt for the truth in this gripping crime novel from the author of Missing, Presumed

“Brilliantly gripping.”—Lucy Foley, author of The Guest List

“A police procedural with real imagination and heart, and a marvelous lightness of style and wit.”—Philip Pullman, author of His Dark Materials trilogy

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE GUARDIAN*

Newly married and navigating life with a preschooler as well as her adopted adolescent son, Manon Bradshaw is happy to be working part-time in the cold cases department of the Cambridgeshire police force, a job that allows her to potter in, coffee in hand, and log on for a spot of Internet shopping—precisely what she had in mind when she thought of work-life balance. But beneath the surface Manon is struggling with the day-to-day realities of what she’d assumed would be domestic bliss: fights about whose turn it is to clean the kitchen, the bewildering fatigue of having a young child while in her forties, and the fact that she is going to couples counseling alone because her husband feels it would just be her complaining.

But when Manon is on a walk with her four-year-old son in a peaceful suburban neighborhood and discovers the body of a Lithuanian immigrant hanging from a tree with a mysterious note attached, she knows her life is about to change. Suddenly, she is back on the job full-force, trying to solve the suicide—or is it a murder—in what may be the most dangerous and demanding case of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect Couple: A gripping USA Today psychological crime thriller with a twist you won’t see coming!*



  






*THE 2020 BESTSELLER!
Perfect for fans of Liane Moriarty, Shari Lapena and Lisa Jewell*
*The perfect couple … or the perfect lie?

A devoted wife…*
A year ago, Gemma met the love of her life, Danny. Since then, their relationship has been perfect. But one evening, Danny doesn’t return home.

*A missing husband…*
Gemma turns to the police. She is horrified by what she discovers – a serial killer is on the loose in Bristol. When she sees photos of the victims she is even more stunned…they all look just like Danny.

*Who would you believe?*
But the police are suspicious. Why has no one apart from Gemma heard from Danny in weeks? Why is there barely a trace of him in their flat? Is she telling them the truth, or is this marriage hiding some very dark secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*House on Fire: A Novel (A Nick Heller Novel Book 4) *



  






*In New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder's electrifying new thriller, private investigator Nick Heller infiltrates a powerful wealthy family hiding something sinister.*

Nick Heller is at the top of his game when he receives some devastating news: his old army buddy Sean has died of an overdose. Sean, who once saved Nick’s life, got addicted to opioids after returning home wounded from war. 

Then at Sean’s funeral, a stranger approaches Nick with a job, and maybe also a way for Nick to hold someone accountable.

The woman is the daughter of a pharmaceutical kingpin worth billions. Now she wants to become a whistleblower, exposing her father and his company for burying evidence that its biggest money-maker was dangerously addictive. It was a lie that killed hundreds of thousands of people, including Sean. 

All Nick has to do is find the document that proves the family knew the drug’s dangers. But Nick soon realizes that the sins of the patriarch are just the beginning. 

Beneath the surface are barely concealed cabals and conspiracies: a twisting story of family intrigue and lethal corporate machinations. In a deadly game of chess that pits Nick against a family dynasty, against brothers and sisters with schemes of their own, Nick learns how far his enemy is willing to go to protect its name and its wealth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*GOLDEN ONE: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 3) (Omega Files Adventures)*



  






*The Amazon Top 100 best-selling action-adventure series continues!*
GOLDEN ONE: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 3)

*AN ENCRYPTED LAPTOP LEFT BEHIND BY A CRYPTO-CURRENCY CEO KILLED IN A HANG-GLIDING ACCIDENT

HIS ESTATE IS AUCTIONED OFF, INLCUDING RARE PRE-COLUMBIAN ARTIFACTS THAT POINT CARTER HUNT AND OMEGA TEAM TOWARD THE LEGENDARY LOST CITY OF EL DORADO*

_London, England, October 29, 1618_

Notorious explorer Sir Walter Raleigh is on the chopping block for treason. In return for a quick and painless execution, he gives up a secret map that he insists leads to a New World treasure beyond compare.

_New York City, Present Day_

After winning an artifact at auction that he believes holds a clue to the whereabouts of El Dorado, former Naval Historian Carter Hunt soon learns that his Omega Team isn’t the only organization searching for physical manifestations of the golden legend.

Omega Team escapes the city to the high-altitude rain forests of South America in pursuit of a lost legend, and to combat those who are bound and determined to control the most awe-inspiring cache of precious metal on the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Papa Hemingway: A Personal Memoir *



  






*An intimate, joy-filled portrait and New York Times bestseller, written by one of Hemingway’s closest friends: “It is hard to imagine a better biography” (Life).*

In 1948, A. E. Hotchner went to Cuba to ask Ernest Hemingway to write an article on “The Future of Literature” for _Cosmopolitan _magazine. The article never materialized, but from that first meeting at the El Floridita bar in Havana until Hemingway’s death in 1961, Hotchner and the Nobel and Pulitzer Prize–winning author developed a deep and abiding friendship. They caroused in New York City and Rome, ran with the bulls in Pamplona, hunted in Idaho, and fished the waters off Cuba. Every time they got together, Hemingway held forth on an astonishing variety of subjects, from the art of the perfect daiquiri to Paris in the 1920s to his boyhood in Oak Park, Illinois. Thankfully, Hotchner took it all down.

_Papa Hemingway_ provides fascinating details about Hemingway’s daily routine, including the German army belt he wore and his habit of writing descriptive passages in longhand and dialogue on a typewriter, and documents his memories of Gertrude Stein, F. Scott Fitzgerald, Martha Gellhorn, Marlene Dietrich, and many of the twentieth century’s most notable artists and celebrities. In the literary icon’s final years, as his poor health began to affect his work, Hotchner tenderly and honestly portrays Hemingway’s valiant attempts to beat back the depression that would lead him to take his own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hacking Darwin: Genetic Engineering and the Future of Humanity*



  





*Passionate, provocative, and highly illuminating, Hacking Darwin is the must read book about the future of our species for fans of **** Deus and The Gene.*

_After 3.8 billion years humankind is about to start evolving by new rules..._

From leading geopolitical expert and technology futurist Jamie Metzl comes a groundbreaking exploration of the many ways genetic-engineering is shaking the core foundations of our lives — sex, war, love, and death.

At the dawn of the genetics revolution, our DNA is becoming as readable, writable, and hackable as our information technology. But as humanity starts retooling our own genetic code, the choices we make today will be the difference between realizing breathtaking advances in human well-being and descending into a dangerous and potentially deadly genetic arms race.

Enter the laboratories where scientists are turning science fiction into reality. Look towards a future where our deepest beliefs, morals, religions, and politics are challenged like never before and the very essence of what it means to be human is at play. When we can engineer our future children, massively extend our lifespans, build life from scratch, and recreate the plant and animal world, should we?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bananas: How the United Fruit Company Shaped the World *



  






*A lively and insightful cultural history of the coveted yellow fruit, as well as a gripping narrative about the infamous rise and fall of the United Fruit Company.*

In this compelling history of the United Fruit Company, _Financial Times_ writer Peter Chapman weaves a dramatic tale of big business, deceit, and violence, exploring the origins of arguably one of the most controversial global corporations ever, and the ways in which their pioneering example set the precedent for the institutionalized greed of today’s multinational companies.

The story has its source in United Fruit’s nineteenth-century beginnings in the jungles of Costa Rica. What follows is a damning examination of the company’s policies: from the marketing of the banana as the first fast food, to the company’s involvement in an invasion of Honduras, a massacre in Colombia, and a bloody coup in Guatemala. Along the way the company fostered covert links with US power brokers such as Richard Nixon and CIA operative Howard Hunt, manipulated the press, and stoked the revolutionary ire of Che Guevara and Fidel Castro.

From the exploited banana republics of Central America to the concrete jungle of New York City, Peter Chapman’s _Bananas_ “make us realise what a long and complex moral journey even something as seemingly innocent as a banana has made to our fruit bowls” (_The Guardian_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sea and the Second World War: Maritime Aspects of a Global Conflict (New Perspectives on the Second World War)*



  






*An in-depth study of World War II’s naval operations. “Rarely does a collection of essays offer so many new and persuasive assessments. Well done!”—Professor David Snead, Liberty University*

The sea shaped the course and conduct of World War II, from the first moments of the German invasion of Poland on September 1, 1939, to the Japanese surrender on September 2, 1945. The impact could be felt far beyond the shoreline, as the arms and armies carried across the oceans were ultimately destined to wage war ashore. Populations and industries depended on the raw materials and supplies in a war that increasingly became a contest of national will and economic might. Ultimately, it was the war at sea that linked numerous regional conflicts and theaters of operation into a global war.

As the war grew in complexity and covered an increasingly larger geographical area, the organization of the maritime effort and the impact it had on the formulation of national strategy also evolved. This volume illustrates the impact of naval operations on the Second World War by highlighting topics previously neglected in the scholarship. In doing so, it provides new insights into political, strategic, administrative, and operational aspects of the maritime dimension of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Test of Magnitude (The Torian Reclamation Book 1)*



  






Revenge is only justice when it can be administered without hatred.

Welcome to the Tora star system, home of the spectacular Cardinal-4 space station overlooking Amulen and Banor, twin worlds that share the same orbit. One visit and you’ll understand why this station is the pinnacle of Torian achievement and a wonder of the Erobian Sphere.

Unfortunately, your timing isn’t great. Many centuries of peace and prosperity are on the verge of collapsing for members of the Erob coalition as signs of the first interstellar wars loom. The half-breeds tell us it is because we are now forsaking the ancient law, and have thus allowed an evil infection to begin spreading through the galaxy. But those Erob half-breeds have always been a little over-dramatic, haven’t they?

Brandon Foss, an unhappily married Virginian in his early thirties, awakes from a strange dream to discover he has been abducted from Earth and kept in cryonic preservation on Amulen for two decades. One other resuscitated human is with him, a real knucklehead who almost seems as alien to Brandon as their reptilian captors. A friendship of convenience forms as the two Earthlings soon become unwittingly intertwined in Torian politics and military affairs—at a time, it turns out, when the Torians desperately need just such intertwining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Night Train to Rigel (Quadrail Book 1)*



  






*A secret agent aboard a galactic railroad must derail a sinister conspiracy in this “rip-roaring” thriller by the author of Star Wars: Thrawn (Publishers Weekly).*

The universe is a dangerous place, a fact violently brought home to Frank Compton for perhaps the thousandth time when a stranger delivering a message dies right in front of him. An operative for Western Alliance Intelligence until his whistle-blowing activities got him fired, Compton is now being sought out by the Spiders, the robotic alien beings responsible for the upkeep and operation of the Quadrail transportation system, which connects the galaxy’s twelve inhabited empires. The discovery of a sinister plot to use the Quadrail for ill has brought the Spiders to Compton—for only someone possessing the former agent’s unique skills can stop the scheme for good.

But when Compton leaves Earth behind—joining forces with Bayta, the Spiders’ beautiful, half-human representative aboard the Quadrail—the terrifying scope of a vast, galaxy-wide conspiracy begins to reveal itself. Targeted on all sides by alien assassins of every shape and species, Compton and his enigmatic new partner are suddenly in a race against a clock ticking down to an irreversible doomsday, one in which the galactic night train will derail, carrying all members of humanity screaming to their deaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Quadrail Series Books 4–5: The Domino Pattern and Judgment at Proteus*



  






*Action science fiction, mystery, and espionage combine in books 4 and 5 of the Quadrail series from this Hugo Award–winning author.*

The alien Chahwyn created the Spiders to keep their intragalactic transportation system, the Quadrail, safe and running smoothly. And ex-government agent Frank Compton is there to protect its integrity. So far, Compton and his beautiful half-human, half-Chahwyn partner, Bayta, have had their hands full keeping the Quadrail open and preventing the evil Modhri from using it to spread their mind-controlling infection. But new threats are always popping up . . .

_The Domino Pattern_: While the Quadrail is en route to the farthest edge of the galaxy, someone is poisoning passengers. Meanwhile, Compton and Bayta must prevent the system from derailing, and unless they can unmask a sinister conspiracy, the ordered universe will fall into chaos.

_Judgment at Proteus_: The Shonkla-raa are invincible fighters dedicated to the destruction of the Quadrail. They were once thought to be extinct, but no longer. Now Compton and Bayta must join forces with their most feared enemy, the Modhri, if they hope to protect all species along the Quadrail from annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Interesting Stories For Curious People: A Collection of Fascinating Stories About History, Science, Pop Culture and Just About Anything Else You Can Think of *



  






*Want to impress your buddies at the bar?

Need to think of something interesting to do at the next family gathering?

Want to learn a bunch of random facts about history, science, true crime, and the paranormal?*

Pick up Interesting Stories for Curious People, the ultimate guidebook for a plethora of interesting facts about a whole bunch of several different topics. A quick read packed with information from cover to cover.

*Here you will find out:*


How did a Frenchman successfully use a spontaneous combustion defense during a murder trial?
How did a German teenager help end the Cold War?
Why did some really smart guys think foam houses would be the wave of the future?
What is a chupacabra and why are there two of them?
Did Cleopatra really die from a snake bite?
You’ll be glued to the pages of this book reading interesting fact after interesting fact as Interesting Stories for Curious People brings you the in-depth knowledge of some things you may have heard about and always wondered, but now will learn the truth. You’ll finally be able to separate fact from fiction and will be surprised to learn that some of the things you’ve been told, even by your teachers, was just plain wrong!

Whether you are a trivia maven or just a person who likes to learn new things, you’ll learn something new and find yourself entertained as you discover some of the most fascination criminals, ghost stories, strange habits of historical figures, and just weird things that are a part of our world. So open this book and your mind and see another side of things that you may not know existed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prophet's Prey: My Seven-Year Investigation into Warren Jeffs and the Fundamentalist Church of Latter-Day Saints *



  






From the private investigator who cracked open the case that led to the conviction of Warren Jeffs, the maniacal prophet of the polygamous Fundamentalist Church of Latter Day Saints (FLDS), comes the page-turning, horrifying story of how a rogue sect used sex, money, and power disguised under a façade of religion to further criminal activities and a madman's vision.

In _Prophet's Prey_, Brower implicates Jeffs in his own words, bringing to light the contents of Jeffs's personal priesthood journal, discovered in a hidden underground vault, and revealing to readers the shocking inside world of FLDS members whose trust he earned and who showed him the staggering truth of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Storme Surge: All Five Novels*



  






*All FIVE novels in the action-packed, wild and witty Wyatt Storme series in ONE volume!*

"Storme is one of my all-time favorite series characters, up there with Spenser and Dave Robicheaux,” Ace Atkins, author of _Robert B. Parker's Spenser_ series.

"The perfect storm of witty banter, clever action, and compelling mystery." Reed Farrel Coleman, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone_ series.

*HAIL STORME*
Vietnam vet and former pro football player Wyatt Storme is bow-hunting in Missouri when he stumbles upon a hidden field of marijuana…and is attacked by a vicious dog and shot at by a sniper. He reports violent incident confidentially to the local Sheriff…who is murdered the next day. Storme believes there’s a connection and starts asking questions, unraveling a deadly conspiracy of corruption, drug-trafficking and organized crime… and making himself someone that just about everybody wants dead.

"Here's one for the boys who like to kick butt. Fighting the good fight has seldom been so much atavistic fun!" _Kirkus Reviews_

*STORME FRONT*
To help a desperate friend, ex-footballer Wyatt Storme and his hard-charging buddy Chick Easton ride shotgun on an illegal gun shipment. Things go very wrong, putting Wyatt in the crosshairs of corrupt politicians, homicidal mobsters, and rogue CIA agents.

“If you’ve noted a testosterone deficiency in your life lately, the second Wyatt Storme mystery will have you walkin’ the walk and talkin’ the talk. Ripley knows what he’s doing and does it well,” _Booklist_

*EYE OF THE STORME*
A young co-ed is raped by a country music legend in Branson, the “NashVegas” of Missouri. Ignored by the police, she turns Wyatt for help.

"For those of us who still feel an ache for the immortal John D. MacDonald, there might finally be a replacement on the horizon." _Tampa Tribune_

*STORME WARNING*
Chick Easton, a hard-drinking, shockingly lethal ex-CIA agent, asks his buddy Storme for back-up when he's hired by the director of a big budget western to protect a bad-boy movie star who is getting well-deserved death threats.

"Wyatt and Chick deserve billing just below Parker’s Spenser and Hawk and Crais’ Elvis Cole and Joe Pike." _Booklist_

*THUNDER STORME*
Wyatt and Chick are fishing on the Lake of the Ozarks when gunmen blow by them in a boat, chasing a determined woman seeking justice for her family...and are swept into a violent battle for control of a new casino and into the middle of a mob war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*You're Not Safe (Texas Rangers Book 3)*



  






*A Texas Rangers thriller from the New York Times bestselling author. “Burton once again demonstrates her romantic suspense chops with this taut novel.”—Publishers Weekly*

*He Will Never Forget*

The broken body hanging from a tree in Texas Hill Country . . . the frozen figure huddled in a meat locker . . . only at second glance does the truth become apparent. What seems like suicide is far more sinister, and the terror is only beginning . . . 

*Never Forgive*

One devastating moment changed Greer Templeton’s life and ended two others. Now, with a body found on her property and Texas Ranger Tec Bragg on her doorstep, Greer’s nightmare has returned. With each new victim, her link to Tec’s case grows, and soon it will be too late to run. 

*And Never Let Them Live . . .*

Greer hoped the past was behind her, but an obsessed killer has never forgotten the bond that unites them. One by one, he will track down his victims, finish what was started—and make Greer’s dying wish come true . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Smithsonian (Capital Crimes Book 4)*



  






*In a mystery replete with “nonstop action and a brilliantly evocative setting,” a noted historian is murdered at the National Museum of Art (Booklist).*

Dr. Lewis Tunney, a brilliant historian who had stumbled onto an international art scandal, was brutally murdered in front of two hundred guests at an elegant party at the Smithsonian.

Taking the case, DC police Cpt. Mac Hanrahan begins to uncover a web of secrets, lies, and revenge surrounding the historian’s killing. From the deceased Tunney’s strong-willed fiancée, Heather McBean, to the congressmen with secrets to hide, Hanrahan finds himself unsure who to believe. Soon after, two more murders add to the intrigue.

_Murder in the Smithsonian_ is the fourth volume in Margaret Truman’s beloved Capital Crimes series, in which Truman enlivens history with her first-hand knowledge as the daughter of US President Harry S. Truman. Each of the novels revolve around Washington, DC, and its landmarks. The Smithsonian’s museums, with their quirky staff, forensic scientists, and sometimes-spooky exhibits are the perfect setting for a thrilling political crime novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into the Water: A Novel *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

GOODREADS CHOICE AWARD WINNER FOR MYSTERY/THRILLER

An addictive new novel of psychological suspense from the author of #1 New York Times bestseller and global phenomenon The Girl on the Train and A Slow Fire Burning. *
“Hawkins is at the forefront of a group of female authors*—*think Gillian Flynn and Megan Abbott*—*who have reinvigorated the literary suspense novel by tapping a rich vein of psychological menace and social unease… there’s a certain solace to a dark escape, in the promise of submerged truths coming to light.” *—*_Vogue_

A single mother turns up dead at the bottom of the river that runs through town. Earlier in the summer, a vulnerable teenage girl met the same fate. They are not the first women lost to these dark waters, but their deaths disturb the river and its history, dredging up secrets long submerged.

Left behind is a lonely fifteen-year-old girl. Parentless and friendless, she now finds herself in the care of her mother's sister, a fearful stranger who has been dragged back to the place she deliberately ran from—a place to which she vowed she'd never return.

With the same propulsive writing and acute understanding of human instincts that captivated millions of readers around the world in her explosive debut thriller, _The Girl on the Train_, Paula Hawkins delivers an urgent, twisting, deeply satisfying read that hinges on the deceptiveness of emotion and memory, as well as the devastating ways that the past can reach a long arm into the present.

Beware a calm surface—you never know what lies beneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Silent Night on Elsenborn Ridge*



  






First Lieutenant Joshua Jeffreys comes face to face with the reality that war is hell during the Battle of the Bulge. His unit is torn apart by the advancing German forces, and he is thrust into a nightmare of blood, death, and faith-shaking trials. Jeffreys gathers together a group of stragglers, leading them behind enemy lines. Lost and wounded, this band of strangers must quickly come together in order to survive.

As war is raging around him, First Lieutenant Jeffreys navigates the battlefield while struggling internally with nagging doubts that cause his faith to waver. The outcome of his personal torment is as questionable as is the fate of his small group of GIs.

The Battle of the Bulge cost the United States Army thousands of soldiers captured, killed, or wounded. If Jeffreys makes a mistake, he and his men will be part of these casualties, but the torture of his soul may be the ultimate cost of this battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Rough Man: A Spy Thriller (Pike Logan Thriller Book 1) *



  






*The first Pike Logan novel from New York Times bestselling author Brad Taylor.*

_They call it the Taskforce. Commissioned at the highest level of the U.S. government. Protected from the prying eyes of Congress and the media. Designed to operate outside the bounds of U.S. law. Trained to exist on the ragged edge of human capability._

Pike Logan was the most successful operator on the Taskforce, his instincts and talents unrivaled—until personal tragedy permanently altered his outlook on the world. Pike knows what the rest of the country might not want to admit: The real threat isn’t from any nation, any government, any terrorist group. The real threat is one or two men, controlled by ideology, operating independently, in possession of a powerful weapon.

Buried in a stack of intercepted chatter is evidence of two such men. The transcripts are scheduled for analysis in three months. The attack is mere days away. It is their bad luck that they’re about to cross paths with Pike Logan. Because Pike Logan has nothing left to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Assassin's Game: A David Slaton Novel*



  






A high-octane thriller from Ward Larsen, the author of _The Perfect Assassin._
David Slaton has a good life. He has a new wife and a house in the Virginia suburbs. But he also has a dark past. Slaton is a former _kidon_, the most lethal Israeli assassin ever created.

After decades of work, a brilliant scientist has taken Iran to the threshold of its dream—a nuclear-tipped ballistic missile. Mossad must eliminate the man, but with a spy lurking high in its ranks there is only one option: bring back Slaton. The _kidon_ has vowed to never kill again, but when his wife is attacked and forced to flee across Europe, events force his hand.

Slaton plots to assassinate one of the most closely guarded men on earth. Success is improbable. Survival unlikely. Only when he learns the labyrinthine truth does Slaton see one high-stakes chance. A chance for an assassin's game . . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Einstein Told His Barber: More Scientific Answers to Everyday Questions *



  






What makes ice cubes cloudy? How do shark attacks make airplanes safer? Can a person traveling in a car at the speed of sound still hear the radio? Moreover, would they want to...?

Do you often find yourself pondering life's little conundrums? Have you ever wondered why the ocean is blue? Or why birds don't get electrocuted when perching on high-voltage power lines? Robert L. Wolke, professor emeritus of chemistry at the University of Pittsburgh and acclaimed author of *What Einstein Didn't Know*, understands the need to...well, understand. Now he provides more amusing explanations of such everyday phenomena as gravity (If you're in a falling elevator, will jumping at the last instant save your life?) and acoustics (Why does a whip make such a loud cracking noise?), along with amazing facts, belly-up-to-the-bar bets, and mind-blowing reality bites all with his trademark wit and wisdom.

If you shoot a bullet into the air, can it kill somebody when it comes down?

You can find out about all this and more in an astonishing compendium of the proverbial mind-boggling mysteries of the physical world we inhabit.

Arranged in a question-and-answer format and grouped by subject for browsing ease, WHAT EINSTEIN TOLD HIS BARBER is for anyone who ever pondered such things as why colors fade in sunlight, what happens to the rubber from worn-out tires, what makes red-hot objects glow red, and other scientific curiosities. Perfect for fans of Newton's Apple, Jeopardy!, and The Discovery Channel, WHAT EINSTEIN TOLD HIS BARBER also includes a glossary of important scientific buzz words and a comprehensive index. -->


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dear Abigail: The Intimate Lives and Revolutionary Ideas of Abigail Adams and Her Two Remarkable Sisters *



  






*For readers of the historical works of Robert K. Massie, David McCulough, and Alison Weir comes the first biography on the life of Abigail Adams and her sisters.
*
_“Never sisters loved each other better than we.”—Abigail Adams in a letter to her sister Mary, June 1776_

Much has been written about the enduring marriage of President John Adams and his wife, Abigail. But few know of the equally strong bond Abigail shared with her sisters, Mary Cranch and Elizabeth Shaw Peabody, accomplished women in their own right. Now acclaimed biographer Diane Jacobs reveals their moving story, which unfolds against the stunning backdrop of America in its transformative colonial years.

Abigail, Mary, and Elizabeth Smith grew up in Weymouth, Massachusetts, the close-knit daughters of a minister and his wife. When the sisters moved away from one another, they relied on near-constant letters—from what John Adams called their “elegant pen”—to buoy them through pregnancies, illnesses, grief, political upheaval, and, for Abigail, life in the White House. Infusing her writing with rich historical perspective and detail, Jacobs offers fascinating insight into these progressive women’s lives: oldest sister Mary, who became de facto mayor of her small village; youngest sister Betsy, an aspiring writer who, along with her husband, founded the second coeducational school in the United States; and middle child Abigail, who years before becoming First Lady ran the family farm while her husband served in the Continental Congress, first in Philadelphia, and was then sent to France and England, where she joined him at last.

This engaging narrative traces the sisters’ lives from their childhood sibling rivalries to their eyewitness roles during the American Revolution and their adulthood as outspoken wives and mothers. They were women ahead of their time who believed in intellectual and educational equality between the sexes. Drawing from newly discovered correspondence, never-before-published diaries, and archival research, _Dear Abigail _is a fascinating front-row seat to history—and to the lives of three exceptional women who were influential during a time when our nation’s democracy was just taking hold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Becoming Queen Victoria: The Tragic Death of Princess Charlotte and the Unexpected Rise of Britain's Greatest Monarch *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The perfect companion to the PBS Masterpiece series Victoria • A gripping account of Queen Victoria’s rise and early years in power from CNN’s official royal historian

“Kate Williams has perfected the art of historical biography. Her pacy writing is underpinned by the most impeccable scholarship.”—Alison Weir*

In 1819, a girl was born to the fourth son of King George III. No one could have expected such an unassuming, overprotected girl to be an effective ruler—yet Queen Victoria would become one of the most powerful monarchs in history.

Writing with novelistic flair and historical precision, Kate Williams reveals a vibrant woman in the prime of her life, while chronicling the byzantine machinations that continued even after the crown was placed on her head. Upon hearing that she had inherited the throne, eighteen-year-old Victoria banished her overambitious mother from the room, a simple yet resolute move that would set the tone for her reign. The queen clashed constantly not only with her mother and her mother’s adviser, the Irish adventurer John Conroy, but with her ministers and even her beloved Prince Albert—all of whom attempted to seize control from her.

Williams lays bare the passions that swirled around the throne—the court secrets, the sexual repression, and the endless intrigue. The result is a grand tale of a woman whose destiny began long before she was born and whose legacy lives on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Short History of Reconstruction [Updated Edition] *



  






*From the “preeminent historian of Reconstruction” (*_*New York Times Book Review*_*), an updated abridged edition of *_*Reconstruction*_*, the prize-winning classic work on the post-Civil War period which shaped modern America.*

_Reconstruction_ chronicles the way in which Americans—black and white—responded to the unprecedented changes unleashed by the war and the end of slavery. It addresses the quest of emancipated slaves’ searching for economic autonomy and equal citizenship, and describes the remodeling of Southern society; the evolution of racial attitudes and patterns of race relations; and the emergence of a national state possessing vastly expanded authority and one committed, for a time, to the principle of equal rights for all Americans.

This “masterful treatment of one of the most complex periods of American history” (_New Republic)_ remains the standard work on the wrenching post-Civil War period—an era whose legacy still reverberates in the United States today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 33 Strategies of War (Joost Elffers Books) *



  






*Brilliant distillations of the strategies of war—and the subtle social game of everyday life—by the bestselling author of The 48 Laws of Power and The Laws of Human Nature*

Robert Greene’s groundbreaking guides, _The 48 Laws of Power_,_ The Art of Seduction_, and _Mastery_, espouse profound, timeless lessons from the events of history to help readers vanquish an enemy, ensnare an unsuspecting victim, or become the greatest in your field. In _The 33 Strategies of War_, Greene has crafted an important addition to this ruthless and unique series.

Spanning world civilizations, synthesizing dozens of political, philosophical, and religious texts and thousands of years of violent conflict, _The 33 Strategies of War_ is the I-Ching of conflict, the contemporary companion to Sun Tzu’s _The Art of War_.

Abundantly illustrated with examples from history, including the folly and genius of everyone from Napoleon to Margaret Thatcher, Shaka the Zulu to Lord Nelson, Hannibal to Ulysses S. Grant, as well as movie moguls, Samurai swordsmen, and diplomats, each of the thirty-three chapters outlines a strategy that will help you win life’s wars. Learn the offensive strategies that require you to maintain the initiative and negotiate from a position of strength, or the defensive strategies designed to help you respond to dangerous situations and avoid unwinnable wars. The great warriors of battlefields and drawing rooms alike demonstrate prudence, agility, balance, and calm, and a keen understanding that the rational, resourceful, and intuitive always defeat the panicked, the uncreative, and the stupid. An indispensable book, _The 33 Strategies of War_ provides all the psychological ammunition you need to overcome patterns of failure and forever gain the upper hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Securing the Narrow Sea: The Dover Patrol, 1914–1918*



  






The Dover Patrol, which brought together an assortment of vessels ranging from the modern to the antique and included cruisers, monitors, destroyers, trawlers, drifters, yachts and airships, was commanded by a series of radical and polarizing personalities and increasingly manned by citizen volunteers. Between 1914 and 1918 the men of the Patrol sought to shut down German access to the Atlantic via the narrows of the English Channel, with the goal of preventing German bound trade going in and U-boats, commerce raiders and warships going out. Their story has rarely been told, but it was the longest, and probably the most arduous, continuous naval campaign of the war, demanding much sacrifice of ships and men. Using firsthand accounts of the participants, the book examines the wide-ranging exploits of the Dover Patrol from shore bombardment, barrage building and maintenance, antisubmarine work and escort duties to the protection of troops and supplies to the Western Front and ship-to-ship engagements with German forces. It also charts the infighting at the Admiralty which led to two changes of command and examines the personalities of the men involved. The author paints a vivid picture of a vital and little known part of the war at sea, bringing its exploits and challenges to life and culminating with the infamous Zeebrugge and Ostend raids. An important new book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Operation Menace: The Dakar Expedition and the Dudley North Affair*



  






Continuing on from his study of the Oran operation of July 1940, when the French warships were destroyed at Mers-el-Kbir, the author investigates the allied expedition of September that year, with De Gaulle present, which unsuccessfully attempted to break the French at Dakar away from the Vichy Government. Using Admiralty and Cabinet papers, as well as private sources of information, Marder weaves a skilled course through all the complex material to produce a masterly case-study of how an operation is mounted and how it can go disastrously wrong. It is a classic, tragi-comic illustration of the fog of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Panzers on the Vistula: Retreat and Rout in East Prussia 1945 *



  






*This WWII memoir of a Nazi officer is one of the most revealing firsthand accounts of the German retreat on the Eastern Front.*

A second lieutenant of the 4th Panzer division, Hans Schäufler commanded a Jagdpanther tank destroyer in rearguard actions against the Red Army in East Prussia in 1945. Then, as an infantryman, he took part in the doomed defense of Danzig before escaping across the Baltic in a small boat. His personal story offers a rare glimpse into the chaos and suffering endured by tens thousands of soldiers and civilians during the collapse of the Third Reich in the east.

Along with vivid descriptions of the appalling conditions in Danzig and the fear and panic that gripped the city, Schäufler’s account provides valuable insight into the German army’s tactics as they fell back before the Soviet advance. While acute shortages of men, equipment, ammunition and fuel crippled the defense, the soldiers went on fighting for a lost cause in the face of certain defeat.<


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Warfare on the Eastern Front, 1943–1945: Red Steamroller*



  






*The author of Case White offers an extensive history of German and Soviet armored warfare toward the end of World War II.*

By 1943, after the catastrophic German defeat at Stalingrad, the Wehrmacht’s panzer armies gradually lost the initiative on the Eastern Front. The tide of the war had turned. Their combined arms technique, which had swept Soviet forces before it during 1941 and 1942, had lost its edge. Thereafter the war on the Eastern Front was dominated by tank-led offensives and, as Robert Forczyk shows, the Red Army’s mechanized forces gained the upper hand, delivering a sequence of powerful blows that shattered one German defensive line after another. His incisive study offers fresh insight into how the two most powerful mechanized armies of the Second World War developed their tank tactics and weaponry during this period of growing Soviet dominance. He uses German, Russian, and English sources to provide the first comprehensive overview and analysis of armored warfare from the German and Soviet perspectives. This major study of the greatest tank war in history is compelling reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ten Squadrons of Hurricanes *



  






For many years the importance and contribution of the Hawker Hurricane was eclipsed by the Spitfire but statistically the Hurricane was superior in the majority of cases. Thanks to Tommy Sopwiths initiative and gamble the Hurricane was ready at the outbreak of the Second World War and in service throughout.As this superbly researched book reveals by examining the roles, actions and personalities of ten Hurricane squadrons, this iconic aircraft was not only exceptionally robust but astonishingly versatile. We track its performance from the Battle of France and Britain through the Middle East, Italy and on to Burma. It excelled as day and night interceptor, intruder and importantly as a rocket firing tank buster.The Hurricane inspired great loyalty among its pilots and their colourful personalities and thrilling experiences make this splendid book an informative and entertaining read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5. (Was $34)

*U-Boat Attack Logs: A Complete Record of Warship Sinkings from Original Sources 1939–1945



  




*

*“An indispensable reference work for anyone studying either the U-boat campaign or WW2 at sea . . . copiously illustrated, fascinating—and harrowing.”—Navy News*

During the Second World War over 250 Allied warships from a dozen navies were sent to the bottom by German U-boats. This ground-breaking study provides a detailed analysis of every sinking for which source material survives from both the Allied and the German sides, resulting in detailed treatment of the fate of 110 vessels, with the remainder summarized in an extensive appendix. Uniquely, each entry is built around a specialist translation of the relevant segment of the war diary (log) of the U-boat in question, taken directly from the surviving originals—remarkably, this represents the first large-scale publication of the U-boat war diaries in any language.

The book offers a wealth of new information, not only with respect to the circumstances of the sinkings from both the Allied and German perspectives, but also to the technical environment in which they lived as well as the fate of the crews. The entries include background details on the vessels concerned and the men involved, with a selection of rare and carefully chosen photos from archives and collections around the world. Each entry is itself a compelling narrative, but is backed with a list of sources consulted, including documents, published works and websites.

A decade in the making, this is probably the most important book on the U-boat war to be published for many a year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The E-Boat Threat *



  






One of the major lessons of World War II was the importance of coastal waters. It was not widely recognised beforehand just how vital the control of such waters would become, both in defending essential convoys as well as attacking those of the enemy, and in paving the way for amphibious landings.While land based aircraft could carry out offshore operations by day and destroyers and cruisers patrolled deeper waters, the ideal craft for use in coastal waters were motor boats armed with torpedoes and light guns. But with the exception of Italy, none of the major powers had more than a handful of these boats operational at the outbreak of war.From a small beginning, large fleets of highly maneuverable motor torpedo boats were built up, particularly by Britain, Germany and the USA. They operated mainly at night, because they were small enough to penetrate minefields and creep unseen to an enemy's coastline and fast enough to escape after firing their torpedoes. They fought in every major theatre of war, but the first real threat came in the North Sea and English Channel from German E-boats, crossing to attack Britain's vital convoys. Ranged against them in the 'battle of the little ships' were British MTBs and MGBs and, later, American PT boats. They often fought hand to hand at closer quarters than any other kind of warship in a unique conflict that lasted right to the end of the war.The E-boat Threat describes the development of these deadly little craft, the training of their crews who were usually volunteers and the gradual evolution of tactics in the light of wartime experience. Methods of defence are also related, which included the use of aircraft and destroyers as well as motor gunboats, sometimes acting under a unified command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eighth Army in Italy, 1943-45: The Long Hard Slog*



  






Eighth Army, Britain's most famous field army of the twentieth century, landed in Italy in September 1943 and fought continously until the defeat of the Germans in early-May 1945. This book studies the experience of Eighth Army in the Italian campaign, examining how a force accustomed to the open spaces of North Africa adjusted to the difficult terrain of Italy where fighting became much more a matter for the infantry than for the armour. It also compares the qualities of the commanders of Eighth Army in Italy: Montgomery; Leese and, finally, McCreery. The book uses official records at various levels, personal accounts - some never before published - and published material to present a picture of an army that, although defined as British, was one of the war's most cosmopolitan formations. Its soldiers came from the UK, Canada, India, Ireland, Nepal, New Zealand, Poland and South Africa as well as from Palestine - the Jewish Brigade - and from Italy itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Afghanistan: The Soviets Versus the Majahideen During the 1980s*



  






This is the story of the defeat of Soviet Russia's forces in Afghanistan by a guerrilla force known as the Mujahideen, heavily backed by Pakistan and the USA. The Mujahideen paved the way for the Taliban regime, to exist having all but defeated the Russian Army in the late 80's.The author, Brigadier Mohammad Yousaf, was head of the Afghan Bureau of Pakistan's Inter-Service Intelligence and as such was effectively the Mujahideen's commander-in-chief. He controlled the flow of thousands of tons of arms across Pakistan and into its occupied neighbor, arms that were bought with CIA and Saudi Arabian funds from the USA. One of the Mujahideen's close allies was none other than Osama Bin Laden.This compelling book was put together with great skill the by military historian, Mark Adkin in conjunction with Brigadier Mohammad Yousaf and is essential reading for anyone interested in the truth behind the Afghanistan War which led to the conditions that exist there today.A hardback edition of this book was published by Casemate in 2001 under the title Afghanistan: The Bear Trap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crusader: General Donn Starry and the Army of His Times*



  






*The biography of US Army general Donn Starry, creator of the AirLand Battle doctrine that led to victory in Operation Desert Storm.*

Donn Starry, one of the most influential commanders of the Vietnam War, went on to become one of the “intellectual giants” who reshaped the US Army and, throughout his career, worked to improve training, leadership, and conditions for the men who served under him.

Starry was a leading advocate for tank warfare in Vietnam. His recommendations helped shape the American armor position in Southeast Asia and paved the way for his success as commander of the 11th Armored Cavalry during the invasion of Cambodia.

As commander of Fort Knox and the US Army Armor School in the 1970s, Starry brought new advances to armor tactics, training, and strategy. Most notably, he created the new “AirLand Battle” doctrine, which paved the way for a decisive US victory in the Gulf War. Like most Vietnam-era commanders, Starry’s legacy has been overshadowed by the controversy surrounding the war itself—but few have had as much of an impact on modern maneuver warfare.

In this new biography of Gen. Donn Starry, armor officer Mike Guardia examines the life and work of this pioneering officer using extracts from interviews with veterans and family, as well as from Starry’s personal papers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Camp Colt to Desert Storm: The History of U.S. Armored Forces*



  






*This history of American armored warfare through the twentieth century “boasts some of the best available analysis of mobile war as practiced by the US" (Publishers Weekly).*

_Camp Colt to Desert Storm _is the only complete history of US armed forces from the advent of the tank in battle during World War I to the campaign to drive Iraq out of Kuwait in 1991. With comprehensive analysis, it traces the development of doctrine for operations at the tactical and operational levels of war and assesses how this fighting doctrine translates into the development of equipment.

Beginning with the Army’s first tank school, Camp Colt in Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, this volume examines how armored warfare effected and was influenced by the evolution of twentieth-century combat. The tank revolutionized the battlefield in World War II. In the years since, developments such as nuclear weapons, ballistic missiles, computer assisted firing, and satellite navigation have continued to transform armored warfare’s role in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fifty-Year Mission: The Complete, Uncensored, Unauthorized Oral History of Star Trek: The First 25 Years *



  






This is the unauthorized, uncensored and unbelievable true story behind the making of a pop culture phenomenon. The original _Star Trek_ series debuted in 1966 and has spawned five TV series spin-offs and a dozen feature films, with an upcoming one from Paramount arriving in 2016. _The Fifty-Year Mission_ is a no-holds-barred oral history of five decades of _Star Trek_, told by the people who were there. Hear from the hundreds of television and film executives, programmers, writers, creators and cast as they unveil the oftentimes shocking story of _Star Trek_'s ongoing fifty-year mission -a mission that has spanned from the classic series to the animated show, the many attempts at a relaunch through the beloved feature films.

Make no mistake, this isn't just a book for _Star Trek_ fans. Here is a volume for all fans of pop culture and anyone interested in the nuts and bolts of a television touchstone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sudden Fury (The Last Gunfighter Book 20) *



  






In his epic saga of bloodshed and bullets, _USA Today_ bestseller William Johnstone follows the violent trail of gunfighting legend Frank Morgan. Now this lone hero is about to come face to face with another kind of legend--one that stalks the woods of northern California. . .

*Half Man, Half Beast, All Terror*

It kills like an animal. Growling Clawing. Ripping. The loggers call it "The Terror of the Redwoods." A local timber baron has put a bounty on the hide of this man-beast, and the woods are teeming with so many trigger-happy dolts and half-cocked drunkards that someone's bound to get hurt--and bad. Frank Morgan doesn't believe in such creatures and decides to get to the bottom of this tall tale. But when he meets the timber baron's beautiful daughter, all bets are off. Something is out there. Someone's set a trap. And Morgan just stuck his Bigfoot right into it. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*You Only Live Once (A James Flynn Escapade Book 1) *



  






*FROM ZERO TO HERO…*

James Flynn is an expert shot, a black belt in karate, fluent in four languages and irresistible to women. He’s also a heavily medicated patient in a Los Angeles psychiatric hospital. Flynn believes his locked ward is the headquarters of Her Majesty’s Secret Service and that he is a secret agent with a license to kill.

When the hospital is acquired by a new HMO, Flynn is convinced that the Secret Service has been infiltrated by the enemy. He escapes to save the day, and in the process, Flynn kidnaps a young Hispanic orderly named Sancho.

This crazy day trip turns into a very real adventure when Flynn is mistaken for an actual secret agent. Paranoid delusions have suddenly become reality, and now it’s up to a mental patient and a terrified orderly to bring down an insecure, evil genius bent on world domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hollow City: The Second Novel of Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children*



  






*The #1 New York Times best-selling series.
*
Bonus features:
• Sneak preview of the third Peculiar Children novel
• Exclusive Q&A with Ransom Riggs
• Never-before-seen peculiar photography

Like its predecessor, this second novel in the Peculiar Children series blends thrilling fantasy with vintage photography to create a one-of-a-kind reading experience.

September 3, 1940. Ten peculiar children flee an army of deadly monsters. And only one person can help them—but she’s trapped in the body of a bird. The extraordinary journey that began in _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_ continues as Jacob Portman and his newfound friends journey to London, the peculiar capital of the world. There, they hope to find a cure for their beloved headmistress, Miss Peregrine. But in this war-torn city, hideous surprises lurk around every corner. And before Jacob can deliver the peculiar children to safety, he must make an important decision about his love for Emma Bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Library of Souls: The Third Novel of Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children*



  






*The New York Times #1 best-selling series. *

Like its predecessors, _Library of Souls_ blends thrilling fantasy with never-before-published vintage photography to create a one-of-a-kind reading experience*.
*
A boy with extraordinary powers. An army of deadly monsters. An epic battle for the future of peculiardom.

The adventure that began with _Miss Peregrine’s Home for Peculiar Children_ and continued in _Hollow City_ comes to a thrilling conclusion with _Library of Souls_. As the story opens, sixteen-year-old Jacob discovers a powerful new ability, and soon he’s diving through history to rescue his peculiar companions from a heavily guarded fortress. Accompanying Jacob on his journey are Emma Bloom, a girl with fire at her fingertips, and Addison MacHenry, a dog with a nose for sniffing out lost children.

They’ll travel from modern-day London to the labyrinthine alleys of Devil’s Acre, the most wretched slum in all of Victorian England. It’s a place where the fate of peculiar children everywhere will be decided once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aunt Dimity and the Duke (Aunt Dimity Mystery Book 2)*



  






*The beloved Aunt Dimity returns in this delightful follow-up to the book that launched the Aunt Dimity series. Watch out for Nancy Atherton's latest, Aunt Dimity and the King's Ransom, coming in July 2018 from Viking!*

Emma Porter is forty, fat, frumpy, and a passionate amateur gardener. When her longtime lover dumps her for a younger woman, Emma escapes the cloying sympathy of family and friends by setting out on a summer-long driving tour of England's glorious gardens. A Dimity-contrived coincidence brings her to Penford Hall, a sprawling Gothic mansion in Cornwall, where she finds a duke in search of a missing lantern with extraordinary powers. Suspecting there's more than one mystery to be solved at Penford Hall, Emma accepts the duke's invitation to stay on and restore the once glorious chapel garden to its former beauty. The dark rumors surrounding a rock star and the near-death of the duke's beautiful cousin confirm Emma's suspicions, and set her--with Aunt Dimity's ghostly guidance--on the path to Penford Hall's secrets and the pleasure of unexpected love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Skeleton Road (Karen Pirie Book 3) *



  






*An Edinburgh detective encounters skeletal remains that may be connected to the brutal Balkan Wars of the 1990s in this “tightly paced mystery” (Los Angeles Times).*

In the center of historic Edinburgh, Scotland, builders are preparing to demolish a disused Victorian Gothic building. They are understandably surprised to find skeletal remains hidden in a high pinnacle that hasn’t been touched by maintenance for years. Who do the bones belong to, and how did they get there? Could the eccentric British pastime of free climbing the outside of buildings play a role? Enter cold case detective Karen Pirie, who gets to work trying to establish the corpse’s identity. And when it turns out the bones may be from as far away as former Yugoslavia, Karen will need to dig deeper than she ever imagined into the tragic history of the Balkans: to war crimes and their consequences, and ultimately to the notion of what justice is and who serves it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Darkness (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 2)*



  






*A forensic psychologist fights a mental war against two serial killers in this disturbing thriller from Mike Omer, Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestselling author of A Killer’s Mind.*

An online video of a girl clawing at the ceiling of her own grave could be the worst thing FBI forensic psychologist Zoe Bentley has ever seen. Perhaps even more disturbing is the implication of the video’s title: “Experiment Number One.”

Zoe and her partner, Special Agent Tatum Gray, work as fast as they can to find the monster behind the shocking video, but soon another one shows up online, and another girl turns up dead. Meanwhile, a different murderer is on Zoe’s mind. Rod Glover has been tormenting her since childhood, and his latest attack is a threatening photo of himself with Zoe’s sister. As Glover’s threats creep toward action, Zoe’s torn between family and duty.

Zoe must think fast to prevent another murder. With her own family’s safety on the line, Zoe feels she’s never been in more danger. And while she’s always known her job could send her to an early grave, she always assumed she’d be dead first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thicker than Blood (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 3) *



  






*From Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestselling author Mike Omer comes the chilling conclusion to Zoe Bentley’s decades-long nightmare.*

A murderer who drinks his victim’s blood? FBI profiler Zoe Bentley and Agent Tatum Gray thought they’d seen it all, but this young woman’s barbaric murder is especially hard to stomach.

They didn’t expect to work this case. But vampirism aside, the murderer’s MO is identical to that of Rod Glover—the serial killer who’s been pursuing Zoe since childhood. Forensics reveals the murder to be his work, but not his alone; desperate to fulfill his sick purpose, he has taken on an equally depraved partner.

Zoe’s own frustration grows after another woman turns up dead and drained—and another goes missing. Time is running out: Zoe knows her own death will be the climax of Glover’s sinister play, which has been unfolding for twenty years. To stop Glover and his vile partner, she’ll need to plunge deep into their motives; but this means drawing ever closer to becoming another casualty of a dark, dark thirst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Widening Gyre (Spenser Book 10)*



  






The adoring wife of a senatorial candidate has a smile as sweet as candy and dots her "i's" with little hearts. A blond beauty, she is the perfect mate for an ambitious politician, but she has a little problem with sex and drugs--a problem someone has managed to put on videotape.

The big boys figure a little blackmail will put her husband out of the race. Until Spenser hops on the candidate's bandwagon.

But getting back the tape of the lady's X-rated indiscretion is a nonstop express ride to trouble--trouble that is deep, wide and deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Force: A Novel*



  






*Instant New York Times Bestseller

Best of 2017 - included on best-of lists by the *_*New York Times, *_*NPR, Barnes & Noble, *_*Publisher's Weekly, LitHub, BookPage, Booklist, *_*TheRealBookSpy.com, the *_*Financial Times *_*(UK) and the *_*Daily Mail *_*(UK)*

“_The Force_ is mesmerizing, a triumph. Think _The Godfather_, only with cops. It’s that good.”
— *Stephen King*

The acclaimed, award-winning, bestselling author of _The Cartel_—voted one of the Best Books of the Year by more than sixty publications, including the _New York Times_—returns with a cinematic epic as explosive, powerful, and unforgettable as _Mystic River_ and _The Wire.

Our ends know our beginnings, but the reverse isn’t true . . ._

All Denny Malone wants is to be a good cop.

He is “the King of Manhattan North,” a, highly decorated NYPD detective sergeant and the real leader of “Da Force.” Malone and his crew are the smartest, the toughest, the quickest, the bravest, and the baddest, an elite special unit given unrestricted authority to wage war on gangs, drugs and guns. Every day and every night for the eighteen years he’s spent on the Job, Malone has served on the front lines, witnessing the hurt, the dead, the victims, the perps. He’s done whatever it takes to serve and protect in a city built by ambition and corruption, where no one is clean—including Malone himself.

What only a few know is that Denny Malone is dirty: he and his partners have stolen millions of dollars in drugs and cash in the wake of the biggest heroin bust in the city’s history. Now Malone is caught in a trap and being squeezed by the Feds, and he must walk the thin line between betraying his brothers and partners, the Job, his family, and the woman he loves, trying to survive, body and soul, while the city teeters on the brink of a racial conflagration that could destroy them all.

Based on years of research inside the NYPD, this is the great cop novel of our time and a book only Don Winslow could write: a haunting and heartbreaking story of greed and violence, inequality and race, crime and injustice, retribution and redemption that reveals the seemingly insurmountable tensions between the police and the diverse citizens they serve. A searing portrait of a city and a courageous, heroic, and deeply flawed man who stands at the edge of its abyss, _The Force_ is a masterpiece of urban living full of shocking and surprising twists, leavened by flashes of dark humor, a morally complex and utterly riveting dissection of modern American society and the controversial issues confronting and dividing us today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Before (Pierce Reed/Nikki Gillette Book 1) *



  






*A southern woman is tormented by murders she herself might be committing in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

In the dark shadows of a sultry southern town, a serial killer strikes. It's an act of sinister precision that has happened many times before—because every victim is an offering to a hunger that can never be sated. When Caitlyn Montgomery Bandeaux wakes up covered in blood, she has no memory of the night before. Only later does she learn that her estranged husband was brutally murdered…like so many others she has known.

Wanted by the police and haunted by horrifying, fragmented memories, Caitlyn turns to Adam Hunt, the town's new psychologist. But even as she and Adam grow closer, Caitlyn wonders how much she can trust him. With the killer still at large, the only think she knows for sure is that those who appear innocent are usually the most evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Witness: An utterly gripping psychological thriller for 2021 (Olivia Sinclair series, Book 2) *



  






*From the USA Today bestselling author, comes the second explosive thriller about attorney Olivia Sinclair who must solve a cold-case murder to clear an innocent man’s name…

HE SAW WHAT YOU DID…*

Teenager *Ebby Engstrom* witnesses a murder – and then passes out. The next morning, he wakes in his bed with no memory of how he got there, and is told his mother was stabbed to death the previous night.

Thirty years later, the case has gone cold, with numerous suspects but no new clues – until Ebby starts having uncontrollable flashbacks to that night. As repressed memories surface, he questions his own role in the murder, leading to a dramatic confession and Ebby’s arrest.

Family friend and attorney *Olivia Sinclair* is convinced of Ebby’s innocence, but the only way to clear his name is to find the real killer herself. And it seems almost everyone connected to the Engstrom family had a reason to want Cynthia dead…

*An unputdownable thriller full of suspense, perfect for fans of Gillian McAllister, Alafair Burke and The Good Fight.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wolfhunter River (Stillhouse Lake Book 3)*



  






*An Amazon Charts, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestseller.

She can’t ignore a cry for help. But in this remote hunting town, it’s open season.*

Gwen Proctor escaped her serial-killer husband and saved her family. What she can’t seem to outrun is his notoriety. Or the sick internet vigilantes still seeking to avenge his crimes. For Gwen, hiding isn’t an option. Not when her only mission is to create a normal life for her kids.

But now, a threatened woman has reached out. Marlene Crockett, from the remote town of Wolfhunter, is panicked for herself and her daughter. When Gwen arrives in the small, isolated rural community, Marlene is already dead—her own daughter blamed for the murder. Except that’s not the person Marlene feared at all. And Gwen isn’t leaving until she finds out who that was.

But it may already be too late. A trap has been set. And it’s poised to snap shut on everyone Gwen loves. Her stalkers are closing in. And in a town as dark as Wolfhunter, it’s so easy for them to hide…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Wreck (Great Lakes Saga Book 1) *



  






*"Landon Beach's debut novel The Wreck is a modern-day Treasure Island that keeps the reader turning pages." - Steve Alten, NY Times & international best-selling author of The MEG and The Loch*

Nate and Brooke Martin arrive at their summer cottage along the rapidly gentrifying Great Lakes shoreline. The beach is warm, the water is cool, and the sea breeze is blissful--perfect conditions for rekindling their strained relationship.

However, on a morning stroll along the beach, Nate finds an unusual gold coin half-buried in the sand. Where did it come from? Are there more?

Teaming up with reclusive ex-Coast Guard Officer and Great Lakes master of the deep, Abner Hutch, Nate dives for clues to the treasure's origins. But when word leaks that there may be a fortune hidden under the waves, they find themselves hunted by mega-rich residents up the coast who are willing to do anything to advance their extravagant lifestyles.

Will the Martins change their family's fortunes, or will the summer vacation end in a tragedy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sail (Great Lakes Saga Book 2)*



  






*"Landon Beach is the real deal. And The Sail is a top-notch thriller with suspense to burn!" - Ted Bell, Author, NY Times Bestselling Alex Hawke Series*

As a picturesque and perfect summer arrives in Michigan, a father and son prepare to sail around Lake Superior, one of the largest freshwater lakes in the world. It is a trip three years in the making and filled with planned stops for wreck diving, camping, and hiking. The water is deep, the wind is just right, and the sunsets are sublime. If there was ever a place for Robin and Tristian Norris to "get away from it all," the remote Superior coastline is it.

But when their anchor fouls, Robin not only uncovers a lost hoard of valuable gems but also discovers a mysterious stowaway aboard their boat. Who is she? And what is she running from?

What started as a paradisiacal trip quickly turns into a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse, and the trio is forced to battle high-tech pirates who'd do anything to reclaim their prize...in a nightmare that tests not only the trio's bond, but their will to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cabin (Great Lakes Saga Book 3)*



  






A potential worldwide catastrophe looms large, while CIA Officer Jennifer Lear waits in a Berlin café to meet with her agent who has critical information regarding the chilling emerging threat. But the agent is late, and the meeting turns into a frantic struggle to survive, generating many questions about how it all could have gone so wrong--the first being: Who exactly is Jennifer Lear?

Six months later, Iggi and Maria Hilliard arrive at their secluded log cabin on the southern shore of Lake Ontario to celebrate the 4th of July with two friends. One is a co-worker of Maria's, Haley Girard, who is struggling with the idea of turning thirty and just looking for a place to relax away from Rochester. The other guest is recently divorced Detroit Detective Cal Ripley, a man who has been on the front lines since 9/11 and needs time away from his job and Detroit.

The plan is to relax, reflect on life, and reconnect. Maria is also hoping that Haley and Cal find some chemistry. However, as the weekend unfolds, it becomes clear that not everyone in the cabin is who they say they are.

From the cafés of Berlin to the Roman Colosseum. From the jungles of Vietnam to the streets of the Windy City. From the neighborhoods of Detroit to the shores of Lake Ontario, and from the glamor of New York City to the secrets of Langley, Virginia comes _The Cabin_, the third standalone novel in the riveting Great Lakes action adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Road (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 1)*



  






Jon Reznick is a “ghost”: a black-ops specialist who takes his orders from shadowy handlers, and his salary from the US government. Still mourning the loss of his beloved wife on 9/11, he’s dispatched to carry out a high-level hit. Reznick knows only that it must look like suicide. It’s textbook.

But the target is not the man Reznick expected. The whole setup is wrong. In an instant the operation is compromised, and Reznick is on the run with the man he was sent to kill. A man wanted by the FBI, and by a mysterious terrorist organization hell-bent on bringing the United States to its knees. FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein is determined to track him down, and to intercept whatever it is Reznick was sent to do.

When Reznick’s young daughter becomes a pawn in the game, he has to use more than his military training to stay one step ahead of those responsible. Meanwhile, he is the only person who knows the true extent of the threat to national security—and has the stealth and determination to stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Burke's Law: A Life in Hockey*



  






*#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER

The gruffest man in hockey opens up about the challenges, the feuds, and the tragedies he's fought through.*

Brian Burke is one of the biggest hockey personalities--no, personalities full-stop--in the media landscape. His brashness makes him a magnet for attention, and he does nothing to shy away from it. Most famous for advocating "pugnacity, truculence, testosterone, and belligerence" during his tenure at the helm of the Maple Leafs, Burke has lived and breathed hockey his whole life. He has been a player, an agent, a league executive, a scout, a Stanley Cup-winning GM, an Olympic GM, and a media analyst. He has worked with Pat Quinn, Gary Bettman, and an array of future Hall of Fame players. No one knows the game better, and no one commands more attention when they open up about it.

But there is more to Brian Burke than hockey. He is a graduate of Harvard Law School, and an accomplished businessman with hard-earned lessons that comefrom highly scrutinized decisions made at the helm of multi-million-dollar companies.

And despite his brusque persona on camera and in the boardroom, he is nevertheless a father with a story to tell. He lost his youngest son in a car accident, and has had to grapple with that grief, even in the glare of the spotlight. Many Canadians and hockey fans knew Brendan Burke's name already, because his father had become one of the country's most outspoken gay-rights advocates when Brendan came out in 2009.

From someone whose grandmother told him never to start a fight, but never to run from one either, _Burke's Law_ is an unforgettable account of old beefs and old friendships, scores settled and differences forgiven, and many lessons learned the hard way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silk Roads: A New History of the World*



  






Far more than a history of the Silk Roads, this book is truly a revelatory new history of the world, promising to destabilize notions of where we come from and where we are headed next. From the Middle East and its political instability to China and its economic rise, the vast region stretching eastward from the Balkans across the steppe and South Asia has been thrust into the global spotlight in recent years. Frankopan teaches us that to understand what is at stake for the cities and nations built on these intricate trade routes, we must first understand their astounding pasts.

Frankopan realigns our understanding of the world, pointing us eastward. It was on the Silk Roads that East and West first encountered each other through trade and conquest, leading to the spread of ideas, cultures and religions. From the rise and fall of empires to the spread of Buddhism and the advent of Christianity and Islam, right up to the great wars of the twentieth century—this book shows how the fate of the West has always been inextricably linked to the East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Imperial General: The Remarkable Career of Petellius Cerialis *



  






*The biography of a 1st century Imperial Roman officer whose colorful life and remarkable career spans many of the era’s major events.*

Few Imperial Romans below the level of emperor left a historic imprint as complete or as fascinating as that of Petilius Cerealis. From Boudicca’s rebellion in Britannia to the infamous “year of the four emperors” in Rome, Cerealis had a knack for getting caught up in some of the most significant and dangerous episodes of his time—and somehow emerging unscathed. This lively biography offers a rare glimpse into the life of an Imperial Roman officer during the Principate.

As a Legion Commander in Roman Britain, Cerealis was in charge of quashing the revolt led by Queen Boudicca of the Iceni. In 69 CE, the year after Emperor Nero’s suicide, Cerealis was in Rome while his uncle Vespasian was preparing to seize the empire. In danger of losing his life as a traitor, Cerealis fled to join his uncle as he charged the capital. Later, while commanding a force on the Rhine, Cerealis escaped the Batavian mutiny because he was in a local woman’s bed rather than his own tent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Grant Takes Command*



  






*The Pulitzer Prize–winning historian’s “lively and absorbing” biography of Ulysses S. Grant and his leadership during the Civil War (The New York Times Book Review).*

This conclusion to Bruce Catton’s acclaimed history of General Grant begins in the summer of 1863. After Grant’s bold and decisive triumph over the Confederate Army at Vicksburg, President Lincoln promoted him to the head of the Army of the Potomac. The newly named general was virtually unknown to the Union’s military high command, but he proved himself in the brutal closing year and a half of the War Between the States. Grant’s strategic brilliance and unshakeable tenacity crushed the Confederacy in the battles of the Overland Campaign in Virginia and the Siege of Petersburg.

In the spring of 1865, Grant finally forced Robert E. Lee’s surrender at Appomattox Court House, thus ending the bloodiest conflict on American soil. Although tragedy struck only days later when Lincoln—whom Grant called “incontestably the greatest man I have ever known”—was assassinated, Grant’s military triumphs would ensure that the president’s principles of unity and freedom would endure.

In _Grant Takes Command_, Catton offers readers an in-depth portrait of an extraordinary warrior and unparalleled military strategist whose brilliant battlefield leadership saved an endangered Union.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Death in San Pietro: The Untold Story of Ernie Pyle, John Huston, and the Fight for Purple Heart Valley*



  






*An in-depth account of a bloody World War II battle in Italy and a beloved U.S. Army captain whose story moved a nation.*

By the time Mark Clark’s Fifth Army reached the small village of San Pietro north of Naples in the first week of December, 1943, a tough but rapid sweep through Sicily came to a muddy halt. On the slopes of a distant mountain, the death of a single platoon captain, Henry Waskow, epitomized the struggle . . .

_A Death in San Pietro_ chronicles the quietly heroic and beloved Captain Waskow and his company as they make their way into battle. Waskow’s 36th (“Texas”) Division would ultimately succeed in driving the Germans off the mountains, but not before eighty percent of Waskow’s company is lost in action.

For Americans back home, two of the war’s most lasting artistic expressions brought horrified focus to the battlefield, already dubbed “Purple Heart Valley” by the men of the 36th. Pulitzer Prize–winning reporter Ernie Pyle’s dispatch about Waskow’s death and filmmaker John Huston’s award-winning documentary of the battle rivet—and shock—the nation, bringing, as if for the first time, the awful carnage of world war into homes across America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rising Son: A US Soldier's Secret and Heroic Role in World War II *



  






*The remarkable World War II biography of a Japanese American who served in a top-secret team tasked with subduing Japanese Imperial soldiers during the Pacific War*

Masao Abe was a second-generation Japanese American who was swept up in the momentum of history during World War II. Born in southern California but educated as a teenager in Japan during the 1930s, he returned to the US and was drafted into the US Army. As he completed basic training, the attack on Pearl Harbor put his military career in limbo because the US government didn't know what to do with him or how to think about him. Was he an enemy or a patriot?

Masao was eventually recruited to join the secretive Military Intelligence Service: he was trained to accompany American soldiers as they fought their way across the islands in the Pacific. His assignment was to convince Japanese Imperial soldiers to lay down their arms, and to read captured documents looking for enemy strategies. He went to war with a bodyguard because his commanders knew he wore a target on his front and his back.

This little-known slice of history reveals how the confluence of race, war, and loyalty played out when the nation called for the service of those it judged most harshly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Edge of Light*



  






*2021 IPPY Award Winner (Science Fiction)
2020 INDIES Book of the Year Finalist

A riveting blend of apocalyptic YA adventure-thriller and alien-invasion sci-fi for fans of "The Maze Runner," "Project Hail Mary," and "The Hunger Games."

A discovery of alien origin. A world on the brink. Now the race is on to possess ... what only one boy can protect.*

On October 23, 2030, a meteor explodes over Los Angeles, triggering chaos and panic. For seventeen-year-old Dev Harrison, the event coincides with a strange, recurring dream in which his long-disappeared physicist-father reveals to him a location high on a Tahoe peak where he's hidden the world's most coveted scientific secret. Eager to see if there's any truth to the dream, Dev hits the road with his best friends Abby and Conner.

But their journey across a bleak California is far more dangerous than they imagined as they encounter fanatic separatists, mysterious drones, and a ruthless federal agent. Worst of all are the "crawlers"--not human, not animal, terrifying creatures whose appearance in the wake of the meteor is no coincidence.

Courage, loyalty, wits: The friends want for none of these, but their adventure will demand much more. Especially after a conspiracy comes to light, and Dev realizes he's all that stands between protecting his father's legacy and global forces hell-bent on altering the fate of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Assault on Orion - The Orion War Books 7-10 (The Orion War Collection Book 3)*



  






*The alliance is struck and war has spread across the Orion Arm of the galaxy.*
Elsewhere, new powers prepare to wade into the conflict, and an ancient enemy moves behind the scenes, poised to tear humanity apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murders and Metaphors: A Magical Bookshop Mystery*



  






*USA Today bestselling author Amanda Flower is back with the third in her more-charming-than-ever Magical Bookshop mystery. Fans of Sofie Kelly and Heather Blake, prepare your bookshelves!

Niagara region booksellers Violet Waverly and Grandma Daisy sleuth the slaying of a sommelier whose book signing turned into her sayonara.*

January means ice wine season in the Niagara Falls region, but the festivities leave Charming Books owner Violet Waverly cold, still reeling from a past heartbreak. A past heartbreak who will be present at the annual midnight grape-harvest festival, and no magic in the world or incantation powerful enough could get Violet to attend. But Grandma Daisy, an omniscient force all on her own, informs Violet that she’s already arranged for the mystical Charming Books to host celebrity sommelier Belinda Perkins’s book signing at the party. Little do either Waverly women know, the ice wine festival will turn colder still when Violet finds Belinda in the middle of the frozen vineyard—with a grape harvest knife protruding from her chest.

Belinda grew up in Cascade Springs, but she left town years ago after a huge falling-out with her three sisters. One of those sisters, Violet’s high school friend Lacey Dupont, attends the book signing in the hope of making amends with her sister, but Belinda and Lacey end up disrupting the signing with a very public shouting match and Lacey quickly becomes the prime suspect in the sommelier’s murder.

Violet is sure Lacey is innocent, and to keep her friend out of prison, Violet asks for guidance from her magical bookshop. The shop’s ethereal essence points her to Louisa May Alcott’s _Little Women_, but what have the four March sisters to do with the four Perkins sisters? If she can’t figure it out, Violet, herself, may turn as cold as ice. Violet, Grandma Daisy, Emerson the tuxedo cat, and resident crow Faulkner are back on the case in _Murders and Metaphors_, _USA Today_ bestselling author Amanda Flower’s enchanting third Magical Bookshop mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Advancement of Learning (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*The “master of . . . cerebral puzzle mysteries” sends his Yorkshire detectives back to college to be taught a lesson in murder (The New York Times).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

If Alison Girling, former principal of England’s Holm Coultram College, died in an avalanche in Austria, why has her skeleton been unearthed on campus? While no love is lost between conservative detective Andrew Dalziel and the entirety of Liberal Arts, his attention to the grim discovery must be paid. But when he and Peter Pascoe scour the ivory tower for answers, they discover that the shady faculty and creepy student body have more to bury than just one corpse. Try two—and counting. As Pascoe is sidelined by an old college flame, Dalziel’s suspicions of academia are becoming dire. Because the deeper he digs for secrets, the dirtier they get in this “steadily, edgily amusing . . . dark comedy” (_Kirkus Reviews_).

An Advancement of Learning _is the 3rd book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Pinch of Snuff (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*Yorkshire’s detective duo descends into the kinky world of underground films in an “undeniably lively” mystery of murder and illusion (Kirkus Reviews).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det.Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

What’s playing at the Calliope Club may draw a furtive crowd, but as far as the CID’s Andrew Dalziel can tell it’s all perfectly legal. His partner, Peter Pascoe, begs to differ. From what he hears, an actress’s violent ordeal on film looked all too real. When she turns up unharmed, it appears his suspicions were wrong . . . if Andrew and Peter can trust what they see. Because if this dirty business is well and good, why has the film in question vanished? Why has the theater been set ablaze? And why has its proprietor been beaten to death? For answers, Yorkshire’s finest are being led into the dark, where someone’s bent for pain, pleasure, and murder is just beginning to unreel.

A Pinch of Snuff _is the 5th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Recalled to Life (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 13) *



  






*The Yorkshire detectives reopen an old murder case and stir a royal scandal in this “dynamic, surprising mystery” (Publishers Weekly).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

It was a cold-blooded murder committed in one of Yorkshire’s country estates. The conspirators: Sir Ralph Mickledore and his lover, American nanny Cissy Kohler. The victim: Mickledore’s hapless wife. Mickledore’s execution for the open-and-shut case made headlines. Thirty years later, so has Cissy’s parole in light of new testimony suggesting her innocence. But when the witness whose long-suppressed evidence is murdered, Dalziel and Pascoe realize the damage done by the fatal affair isn’t over. But whose secrets will prove more revealing? Those buried with Mickledore and his wife a generation ago? Or those Cissy is holding on to for dear life?

Recalled to Life _is the 14th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pictures of Perfection (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 14)*



  






*In this “tour de force” of a mystery, the British detectives investigate a disappearance in a deceptively idyllic Yorkshire village (San Diego Union-Tribune).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

It’s the Day of Reckoning in the village of Enscombe, a two-day celebration among locals to feast and to pay old debts. When Enscombe’s constable vanishes, it’s time for Dalziel and Pascoe to upend the party. At first they’re confronted with what appear to be only niggling hiccups in the enclave: break-ins, a vicar with a lustful bent, and family feuds. But as Enscombe’s past comes into focus, the investigators begin to see a bigger crack in the picture-perfect village. Now, in this season when misdeeds must not go unpunished, reckoning will indeed be paid. And it may already be too late for Dalziel and Pascoe to change the course of local history.

Pictures of Perfection _is the 15th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On Beulah Height (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 17) *



  






*A New York Times Notable Book: A girl’s disappearance unearths old crimes for the Yorkshire detectives in this “multilayered masterpiece” (Publishers Weekly).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

It’s been fifteen years since three girls were abducted from Dendale. Just as long since the village was flooded to create a reservoir. Haunted by the cold case, Andrew Dalziel believes the truth was submerged forever. But now, with a drought, the ruins of Dendale are reemerging—along with its mysteries. And as if by a terrible twist of fate, another child has vanished from a nearby hamlet. For Dalziel to finally solve an unspeakable crime, he must once again stir the dread of a still-traumatized community—and all its secrets.

“Weaving their pain into his densely textured story of Dendale’s cursed past and haunted present, Hill creates a tragic tale of loss and regret and the persistence of grief” (_The New York Times Book Review_).

On Beulah Height _is the 18th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*For Whom the Book Tolls: An Antique Bookshop Mystery*



  






*In this cozy series debut from Laura Gail Black, Jenna Quinn finds her uncle murdered in his antique bookstore, and Jenna--his primary beneficiary--becomes the prime suspect.*

Trouble follows Jenna Quinn wherever she goes. Fleeing some unsavory doings in her hometown of Charlotte, Jenna accepts her uncle's gracious invitation to stay with him in small-town Hokes Folly, NC. In exchange, she'll help him out in his antiquarian bookstore. But soon after she arrives, Jenna finds her uncle's body crumpled at the base of the staircase between his apartment and the bookstore.

Before the tragedy even sinks in, Jenna learns that she's inherited almost everything her uncle owned: the store and apartment, as well as his not-so-meager savings and the payout from a life insurance policy...which adds up to more than a million dollars. This is all news to Jenna--bad news, once the police get wind of her windfall. An ill wind, indeed, as a second murder cements Jenna's status as the prime suspect in both deaths.

Jenna can hit the road again, taking her chances that she can elude trouble along the way. Or she can stick it out in Hokes Folly, take over the bookstore, and try to sleuth out her uncle's killer. On the one hand, she's made some wonderful new friends, and she feels she can thrive in the genial small-town environment. On the other hand, trouble knows her address--and so does the killer, who is determined to write the final page of Jenna's story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pie and Potions (Witches of Willow Hollow Book 2) *



  






*When a contest judge takes an eternal nap in the middle of the pie entries, a fledgling witch discovers living in Willow Hollow can be murder.*

The shifter sheriff of the magical town pulls Harper Dade into the investigation. With more than the pie contest in jeopardy, the success of the town’s businesses is on the line.

A defective witch, Harper can’t face the truth about her heritage. Let alone cast successful spells or bake an edible pie.

Supernatural factions turn against one another. Likely suspects toss blame like magic bolts, and conspiracies better left buried are unearthed. She’s left with a curse and a talking cat, without a ghost of a chance of solving the mystery.

Yet she must, for the sake of Willow Hollow, make sure a murderer gets his or her just desserts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Donuts and Divination (Witches of Willow Hollow Book 3) *



  






*The local sheriff stands accused of murder. Since a not-so-witchy witch is forced to investigate, trouble can’t be far behind in the streets of Willow Hollow.*

With the local bear of a sheriff blamed for killing his former boss, Harper Dade sets out to solve the decade-old murder. Suspects abound, then a key suspect goes missing.

Under the watchful glare of the interim sheriff, Harper struggles to right the skewed magic suddenly invading their southern tourist town.

Residual hauntings, ghosts, and conspiracies overtake the town where Harper had hoped to live a simple life. But she's fast discovering there's no such thing when it comes to the Witches of Willow Hollow.

Dollars to donuts, the odds are against her. And, like sprinkles on top, a bad case of wrong-way magic, murder and mystery awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Babysitter (River Glen Book 1)*



  






*The whispers may scare you . . .*
In River Glen, Oregon, rumors are spreading about the Babysitter Stalker. One victim was fatally stabbed. A second fell—or was pushed—from a rooftop deck. High school sophomore Jamie Whelan, scheduled to watch the Ryerson twins tonight, isn’t worried. She’s more interested in the party she’ll go to later, as soon as her sister Emma arrives to take over babysitting duties. But nothing goes according to plan . . .

*But the truth . . .*
Twenty years after that night’s vicious attack, Emma remains scarred in body and mind. Jamie, back in River Glen after their mother’s death, still feels guilty over trading places that fateful evening. Then suddenly another young babysitter is attacked. Jamie, with a teenage daughter of her own, fears something much more twisted than coincidence.

*Is even more terrifying . . .*
Is this new nightmare connected with those long-ago crimes? Emma’s fractured memories may contain the answer. But the deeper Jamie digs, the darker the secrets waiting to be uncovered—and avenged . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Treatment: A Novel*



  






In his five bestselling novels, from _The Sisterhood_ to _Natural Causes_, physician Michael Palmer has drawn on years of firsthand emergency-room experience to create the drama of a frighteningly authentic world--a world where the line between medicine and murder is scalpel-thin. Now, in his most harrowing suspense novel yet, Palmer reveals how the power to heal can become a license to kill....

With his wife, Evie, scheduled for surgery the next day, Dr. Harry Corbett goes to the hospital for what he hopes will be a quiet evening of reconciliation. In recent weeks Evie, never quick to share her feelings, has been more closed and distant than ever.

But when Harry reaches Evie's room, it is too late for reconciliation. Shockingly, without warning, Evie is dead. The police suspect homicide. And their only suspect is Dr. Harry Corbett.

Harry is not prepared for the stunning revelations that follow: His bright, beautiful, highly ambitious wife was leading a double life; she may have had
dangerous secrets. But what secret could have been explosive enough to die for?

Then the killer strikes again, boldly, tauntingly murdering one of Harry's favorite patients in such a way that only Harry knows the death was not natural. This time Harry is certain: The killer, medically sophisticated, coolly arrogant, moving undetected through a busy urban hospital, could only be a doctor. And he wonders--how many more will die?

Desperately Harry probes deeper, following the only clue Evie left. What he finds is a sinister pattern that threatens patients in every hospital in the city. Harry is engaged in a life-and-death battle of wits with a chillingly efficient monster. And until the doctor is unmasked, no patient is safe from his lethal silent treatment.

Michael Palmer has done it again, delivering a no-holds-barred novel of medical intrigue-- a gripping thriller that features the most terrifying physician
since Hannibal Lecter. _Silent Treatment _will keep your pulse racing from beginning to end


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coffee: The Epic of a Commodity*



  






“A cup of coffee is a miracle, a wonderful assemblage of relationships”. This classic follows coffee's journey around the world, from London to Brazil, telling in fascinating detail and amusing anecdote the singular history of the legendary commodity, from its discovery that chewing on the beans were keeping goats awake in Yemen to the author’s own experiences with the bean in 1935.

Referred to as a “documentary novel” back during its inception, H.E. Jacobs pioneered the concept of creative nonfiction, combining the reality of nonfiction with the epic presentation and prose of fiction. This genre exploded into popularity and remains so today. _Coffee_ tells the story of this popular beverage in short, fun to read essays that will entertain anyone that enjoys a good, strong cup of coffee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Augustus at War: The Struggle for the Pax Augusta*



  






*A penetrating assessment of Augustus as ancient Rome’s military commander-in-chief.*

The words Pax Augusta—or Pax Romana—evoke a period of uninterrupted peace across the vast Roman Empire. Lindsay Powell exposes this as a fallacy. Almost every year between 31 BC and AD 14 the Roman Army was in action somewhere, either fighting enemies beyond the frontier in punitive raids or for outright conquest; or suppressing banditry or rebellions within the borders.

Remarkably, over the same period, Augustus succeeded in nearly doubling the size of the Empire. How did this second-rate field commander, known to become physically ill before and during battle, achieve such extraordinary success? Did he, in fact, have a grand strategy?

Powell reveals Augustus as a brilliant strategist and manager of war. As commander-in-chief (imperator) he made changes to the political and military institutions to keep the empire together, and to hold on to power himself. His genius was to build a team of loyal but semi-autonomous deputies (legati) to ensure internal security and to fight his wars for him, while claiming their achievements as his own. The book profiles more than 90 of these men, as well as the military units under their command, and the campaigns they fought.

The book is lavishly illustrated with 23 maps, 42 color plates, 13 black-and-white figures and five order of battle schematics. With a foreword by Karl Galinsky, this book breaks new ground in explaining the extraordinary achievement of Caesar Augustus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle of Borodino: Napoleon Against Kutuzov (Campaign Chronicles) *



  






The book is entirely about the battle of Borodino, and is not a book on the whole Russian campaign. The battle itself is covered in most pages of the book, and multiple black and white illustrations supplement the text nicely. Both the Russian and French order of battle is shown at the end of the book. The cost of Borodino was staggering: 80,000 or more French and Russian soldiers killed or wounded in just one day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Berlin Raids: The Bomber Battle, Winter 1943–1944 *



  






*A “meticulously documented” account that covers the RAF’s controversial attempt to end World War II by the aerial bombing of Berlin (Kirkus Reviews).*

The Battle of Berlin was the longest and most sustained bombing offensive against one target in the Second World War. Bomber Command Commander-in-Chief, Sir Arthur Harris, hoped to wreak Berlin from end to end and produce a state of devastation in which German surrender was inevitable. He dispatched nineteen major raids between August 1943 and March 1944—more than ten thousand aircraft sorties dropped over thirty thousand tons of bombs on Berlin. It was the RAF’s supreme effort to end the war by aerial bombing. But Berlin was not destroyed and the RAF lost more than six hundred aircraft and their crews. The controversy over whether the Battle of Berlin was a success or failure has continued ever since.

Martin Middlebrook brings to this subject considerable experience as a military historian. In preparing his material he collected documents from both sides (many of the German ones never before used); he has also interviewed and corresponded with over four hundred of the people involved in the battle and has made trips to Germany to interview the people of Berlin and Luftwaffe aircrews. He has achieved the difficult task of bringing together both sides of the Battle of Berlin—the bombing force and the people on the ground—to tell a coherent, single story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Boeing B-17: The Fifteen Ton Flying Fortress*



  






*“Fascinating insight into the early development of the B-17 Flying Fortress . . . undoubtedly outshines other books on this significant WWII aircraft.” —Air Mail*

The Boeing B-17 was the first American heavy bomber to see action in World War II when it was supplied to the RAF. The design originated in 1934 when the US Air Corps was looking for a heavy bomber to reinforce air forces in Hawaii, Panama and Alaska. For its time, the design included many advanced features, and Boeing continued to develop the aircraft as experience of the demands of long-distance flying at high altitude was gained.

When the United States entered WWII, production of the aircraft was rapidly increased and it became the backbone of the USAAF in all theaters of war. This book describes how it was built and utilizes many hitherto unpublished photographs from the design studio and production lines. It illustrates and explains the many different roles that the aircraft took as the war progressed. Heavy bomber, reconnaissance, antisubmarine, and air-sea rescue operations; there were few roles that this solid design could not adopt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Men Under the Sea *



  






*“Ellsberg’s writings chronicled his experiences and attitudes on the topic of marine salvage in a manner which has no equal in naval literature.” —War History Online*

Commander Edward Ellsberg rose to fame after leading the harrowing effort to raise the sunken submarine _S-51_ just off Long Island. That is where he begins _Men Under the Sea_, his tribute to and history of the men who risk everything to plunge into the blackness of the deep sea.

Ellsberg holds an expert’s knowledge of deep-sea salvage, and that knowledge has put him repeatedly on the front lines of some of the world’s worst wrecks. After the _S-51_, Ellsberg goes on to the heartrending tale of the sinking of the submarine _S-4_, which sank after a collision with forty sailors aboard. Commander Ellsberg races to the scene through land, air, and sea to search for potential survivors trapped aboard the sunken sub. Ellsberg also regales readers with stories of some of the most famous underwater missions in history, such as men submerging deep to recover £5 million worth of gold from the wreck of the _Laurentic_, bringing vast treasures from the ocean bottom, and diving to rescue thirty-three survivors from the stricken submarine _Squalus_. Ellsberg’s passion, experience, and natural narrative talent turn _Men Under the Sea_ into an unforgettable voyage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mosquitopanik! (Aviation)*



  






Of all the planes that flew in WW2, the 'Wooden Wonder' the two-engined Mosquito, or Mossie as it was affectionately called, was truly the most versatile and feared by the Germans. Fast and manoeuvrable, the Mossie was just as at home in the pathfinder role as she was as a fighter interceptor, particularly of V1s, as a night-fighter, low level bomber.Mosquitopanik tells of the hugely successful war career of this much loved aeroplane that caught the public's and its pilots' imagination. Here we have gripping tales of action in the air thanks to the most meticulous research by a true enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U-Boat War Patrol: The Hidden Photographic Diary of U-564 *



  






This unique account charts the complete story of a single U-boat patrol through the summer of 1942 based around a remarkable collection of photographs that were “liberated” from a concrete U-boat pen in Brest at the end of the war and which had, until recently, remained hidden in a shoe box. The boat in question, U-564, carried the famous three black cat motif of Reinhard “Teddy” Suhren who, along with Prien and Kretschmer, was one of the top U-boat commanders during the battles of the Atlantic.

This remarkable book provides unique access into both the day-to-day life of a U-boat at sea and into the detailed workings of the Kriegsmarine. Through the successes and trials of U-564 the reader is transported to that vast and watery battlefield that was perhaps the most significant theatre of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*No Banners, No Bugles *



  






*The little-known WWII story of the salvage engineers whose daring and heroism helped the Allies win back North Africa, by the author of The Far Shore.*

By the time America joined World War II, Edward Ellsberg had already earned his place as one of the world’s great marine salvage engineers, and his bestselling accounts of raising doomed submarines and histories of classic diving operations had made him a literary star. With America’s entry into the war, Ellsberg returned to active duty with no easy assignment: clearing the vital port at Massawa, Eritrea, with no men, no equipment, and no budget.

_No Banners, No Bugles_ picks up with Ellsberg stationed at Oran, Algeria, an important Mediterranean harbor as the Allies prepare for Operation Torch, the fight to reclaim North Africa from the Axis powers. Following his success at Massawa, Ellsberg must sort out the disorganized mess left by the Vichy French and find a way to open the port, though his flagging health proves to be a dangerous obstacle. As General Eisenhower’s chief of salvage in the Mediterranean, Ellsberg needs to clear harbors all across North Africa. _No Banners, No Bugles_ is the riveting story of how Ellsberg the miracle worker tackled his greatest mission yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The True Story of the Wooden Horse*



  






*This in-depth historical study reveals fascinating new insight into the famous Wooden Horse escape of three Allied POWs from a Nazi prison camp.*

In 1943, three British prisoners of war plotted a daring and ingenious escape from Stalag Luft III by making use of a hollowed-out gymnastic vaulting horse. A year before the events of _The Great Escape_—which would take place at the same camp—Lieutenants Michael Codner, Eric Williams, and Oliver Philpot executed the plan that Williams later recounted in his classic memoir _The Wooden Horse_. Now Robert Laplander presents a revealing new account in this comprehensive study of Stalag Luft III and the many attempts at escape that occurred there during the Second World War.

As Laplander explains, Williams' memoir was impeded by both a lack of necessary historical scope and regulations of the Crown. In _The True Story of the Wooden Horse_, Laplander makes use of newly released official documents and eye-witnesses reports. Supplemented by illustrations, including shots of a full-scale replica of the vaulting horse, this volume presents an exhaustive account of the escape in its entirety, set in the context of the camp’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C-130 Hercules: A History*



  






*“An engaging retrospective on the long-lived and ubiquitous C-130 Hercules tactical airlifter . . . Sweeping in its scope . . . an invaluable reference.” —Aviation History*

Designed in response to a 1951 requirement, the C-130 Hercules is the most successful military airlifter ever built. Since it first flew in prototype form on August 23, 1954, more than 2,100 have been produced in over eighty different versions. Across its variants, the Hercules serves more than sixty air forces, as well as many civilian cargo operators, in a multiplicity of roles, including air-to-air refueller, gunship, airborne command post, flying hospital, and firefighter.

This rugged and easily maintained aircraft entered service in 1956 with the USAF Tactical Air Command. Ten years later, the “Charlie 130” was providing essential logistical support in Vietnam. This period in Southeast Asia was the Hercules’ finest hour. Paradrops, airlift, and evacuation operations were completed around the clock, often at low level, usually under fire and nearly always in bad weather.

A generation later, this “Mr. Dependable” was serving with equal distinction in the Gulf War in the role of airlifter, radio-countermeasures, and “psy-ops” platform, gunship and, once again, “block-buster bomber.” The “Herky Bird” or “Fat Albert,” as the C-130 is fondly known, has proved a key component in humanitarian relief operations, as well, in all parts of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Trash Haulers: The Story of the C-130 Hercules Troop Carrier/Tactical Airlift Mission*



  






On August 23, 1954 the most successful airplane in aviation history took to the skies on its maiden flight. A little over two years later the first operational airplanes were delivered to the 463rd Troop Carrier Wing at Ardmore AFB, Oklahoma. Over the next 21 years Tactical Air Command, United States Air Forces Europe and Pacific Air Forces troop carrier/tactical airlift crew amassed a heroic and impressive record from Africa to Vietnam. Trash Haulers is a revision of a 1988 TAB/Aero publication by Sam McGowan, who was part of that mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Autopsy of an Unwinnable War: Vietnam *



  






*A military studies professor and former combatant “rationally dissects the strategies and mindsets on both sides” of this thirty-year conflict (New York Journal of Books).*

Since the fall of Saigon in 1975, there have been much discussion of why (and whether) America lost the war in Vietnam. The common belief is that the war was lost not on the battlefield but in Washington, DC. The stark facts, though, are that the Vietnam War was lost before the first American shot was fired. In fact, it was lost before the first French Expeditionary Corps shot, almost two decades earlier, and was finally lost when the South Vietnamese fought partly, then entirely, on their own.

Offering an informed narrative of the entire thirty-year war, this book seeks to explain why. Written by a combatant in six large battles and many smaller firefights who was also a leader with a full range of pacification duties, a commander who lost forty-three wonderful young men, _Autopsy of an Unwinnable War_ is the result of a quest for answers by one who, after decades of wondering what it was all about, turned to a years-long search of French, American, and Vietnamese sources.

This is a story lived and revealed mainly by the people inside Vietnam who were directly involved in the war, from leaders in high positions down to the jungle boots and sandals level of the fighters—and among the Vietnamese who were living it. Because of what was happening inside Vietnam itself, no matter what policies and directives came out of Paris or Washington, or the influences in Moscow or Beijing, it is about a Vietnamese idea that would eventually triumph over bullets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tooth and Talon*



  






*Humanity and creatures on an exoplanet are bound by tragedy.*
Oya Valette knows that her traditional family values, instilled by her grandmother, will be challenged by her desire to pilot the FTL transport ship HS Hurricane to Beta Hydri, where she and a small crew of base-line humans will ferret out genetically modified 'harpies' and set up their own master colony.

Faced with the potential annihilation of the inhabitants of the planet, Oya must either choose to accept their past illegal deeds or embrace the possibility of a fresh future together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Archangel One *



  






*An elite squadron must go undercover behind enemy lines in this thrilling new space adventure from the author of the Odyssey One series.*

Humanity has reached an uneasy truce with the Empire—but unless the allies bring the fight to the enemy, extinction is all but assured. In preparation for the inevitable next war, Commander Stephen Michaels is at the helm of the Archangel Squadron, and his orders are simple: go rogue.

Disguised as mercenaries, Commander Michaels and the Archangels seek valuable intelligence on their imposing foe. Their mission takes them deep into uncharted territory, where they make inroads with the Empire, fiercely guarding their true identities and purpose. Fighting for the enemy goes against everything they stand for, but these are desperate times.

As their deception increases, so does the risk. With the Empire’s deadliest secrets within reach, Commander Michaels and the Archangels accept a mission that will take them even deeper into the Imperial fold. They know all too well that one wrong step won’t just end their lives—it could end their entire civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Shadows of London (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 2)*



  






*A time traveler’s work is never done.*

Likable antiques dealer Joseph Bridgeman is back in the present and dreaming of a quiet life. But when a mysterious and enigmatic time traveler arrives in his shop, Joe learns that his first trip was just the beginning and this time, the rules of the game have changed.

Blackmailed into accepting a new mission, Joe is flung back to 1960s London where he comes face-to-face with a ruthless gangster and witnesses the brutal murder of an innocent woman. Joe knows better than most that death can be reversed and the final chapter is sometimes where the story actually begins. Emotionally involved, he has no choice but to act, and quickly. With the help of Vinny, his vinyl-loving sidekick, Joe once again sets out to change the course of history. Sounds simple enough … but when it comes to time travel, nothing is ever as it seems. Who is the old time traveler working for? And who decides what can and can’t be changed?


In a thrilling twist, Joe discovers that the victim is critically important to the future, and what starts out as a straightforward mission soon becomes a race to unravel a mystery—one that threatens the very timeline he fought so hard to protect. Joe must dig deeper than ever, master his newfound skills, and save the woman before the past catches up with him for good.

Turns out time doesn’t heal after all. It just adds salt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Colonyside (Planetside Book 3)*



  






*A missing scientist and deep pockets pull Colonel Carl Butler out of retirement, investigating another mystery that puts him and his team--and the future of relations with alien species--in danger in COLONYSIDE, the exciting follow-up to Planetside and Spaceside.*

A military hero is coming out of disgrace—straight into the line of fire…

Carl Butler was once a decorated colonel. Now he’s a disgraced recluse, hoping to live out the rest of his life on a backwater planet where no one cares about his “crimes” and everyone leaves him alone.

It’s never that easy.

A CEO’s daughter has gone missing and he thinks Butler is the only one who can find her. The government is only too happy to appease him. Butler isn’t so sure, but he knows the pain of losing a daughter, so he reluctantly signs on. Soon he’s on a military ship heading for a newly-formed colony where the dangerous jungle lurks just outside the domes where settlers live.

Paired with Mac, Ganos, and a government-assigned aide named Fader, Butler dives head-first into what should be an open and shut case. Then someone tries to blow him up. Faced with an incompetent local governor, a hamstrung military, and corporations playing fast and loose with the laws, Butler finds himself in familiar territory. He’s got nobody to trust but himself, but that’s where he works best. He’ll fight to get to the bottom of the mystery, but this time, he might not live to solve it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Matter: Star Carrier: Book Five*



  






_An enemy might just have to become an ally . . . in order to save humankind_

The United States of North America is now engaged in a civil war with the Earth Confederation, which wants to yield to the demands of the alien Sh'daar, limit human technology, and become a part of the Sh'daar Galactic Collective. USNA President Koenig believes that surrendering to the Sh'daar will ultimately doom humankind.

But when highly advanced, seemingly godlike aliens appear through an artificial wormhole in the Omega Centauri Cluster 16,000 light years from Earth, President Koenig is faced with a tremendous choice: continue fighting the Sh'daar . . . or ally with them against the newcomers in a final war that will settle the fate of more than one universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stargods (Star Carrier, 9)*



  






*The last installment in the Star Carrier series, where first contact, space opera, and military adventure combine, from New York Times bestselling author Ian Douglas!

Will this be the end?

Or a new beginning…*

Having battled aliens to prove humanity’s worth as a star-faring species, Admiral Trevor Gray has a new mission: follow the directives of the super-AI Konstantin and lead the star carrier _America_ on a mission through time and space to determine if humanity can truly transcend into Singularity… and avoid the pitfalls that have plagued so many of the aliens Earth has encountered since it gained faster-than-light travel.

But there are those out there who don’t want an answer, who wish to maintain their own power with the status quo. Beyond the dangers of star travel, Gray must contend with politicians looking to end the influence of artificial intelligence on human decisions, a secret fleet out to destroy him, hostile aliens, and the vast, uncharted space full of clues but short on answers.

A species must evolve to survive into the future. But that species must have a vision of the future. Gray hopes to find that vision for humanity…800,000 years in the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Faces of Fire (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 58 )



  




*

*Faces Of Fire*
En route to Alpha Malurian Six to settle a dispute between two religions, the U.S.S. _Enterprise™_ first stops to do a routine check on the progress of a terraforming colony on Beta Canzandia Three -- a colony whose inhabitants include Carol and David Marcus.
While Spock is left behind at the terraforming colony to continue his scientific studies, the rest of the crew heads to Alpha Malurian Six to find the dispute has turned to war.
As Kirk, McCoy, and Scotty search for a solution to end the conflict, a ship piloted by a Klingon faction arrives at the terraforming colony to take control of the facility. When colonists are imprisoned, Spock and David must defeat the Klingons or face certain death...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Unsettling Stars (Star Trek)*



  






*An original novel based on the thrilling Star Trek movies directed by J.J. Abrams!*

Taking place in an alternate timeline created when the_ Starship Kelvin_ was destroyed by a Romulan invader from the future, this bold new novel follows Captain James T. Kirk and an inexperienced crew commandeering a repaired _U.S.S. Enterprise_ out of spacedock for a simple shakedown cruise. When a distress call comes in, the _Enterprise_ must aid a large colony ship of alien refugees known as the Perenorean, who are under siege by an unknown enemy. But Kirk and his crew will find that the situation with the peaceful Perenorean is far more complicated than they bargained for, and the answers as to why they were attacked in the first place unfold in the most insidious of ways…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Contest of Principles (Star Trek: The Original Series) *



  






*An epic new Star Trek saga by New York Times bestselling author Greg Cox set during the original five-year mission!*

The planet Vok is holding its first free elections after years of oppressive military rule. Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the Starship_ Enterprise_ have been dispatched by Starfleet to serve as impartial observers, but remaining neutral proves a challenge, as Kirk confronts a tangled web of scandal, conspiracy, and assassination plots—with the stability of an entire sector at stake.

To make matters worse, Dr. Leonard McCoy has vanished while on a mission of mercy to Braco, a nearby planet only a system away. With Kirk unable to abandon his vital mission on Vok to hunt for his friend, it’s up to First Officer Spock and Christine Chapel to lead a team in search of the missing doctor, even if it means risking whatever fate befell McCoy.

Unknown to his friends and crewmates, however, McCoy has been spirited away to another world, Ozalor, where he’s expected to find a cure for a mysterious ailment plaguing a member of the planet’s ruling family. Torn between his Hippocratic oath and his desire to escape, McCoy finds himself at the center of deadly palace intrigues—and a struggle for power that may ultimately consume all three worlds!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Into the Nebula (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 36)*



  






*INTO THE NEBULA*
While exploring an unknown region of space, the _U.S.S. Enterprise™_ encounters a strange nebular dust. Upon further investigation, they discover a planet called Krantin on which the plant and animal life, as well as the civilization are dying.
A series of explosions and a ship that simply disappears into thin air lead the crew to believe another group is causing the devastation of the planet. The leader of the planet's society, however, is wary of trusting the _Starship Enterprise™_ crewmembers, and has the away team arrested. With time running out, Data must find a way to save his crewmates or watch as two worlds are destroyed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Q Continuum: Book One: Q-Space (Star Trek: The Next Generation 47)*



  






The unpredictable cosmic entity known only as Q has plagued Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the _Starship Enterprise_™ since their very first voyage together. But little is known of Q's mysterious past or that of the unearthly realm from which he hails. Now Picard must learn Q's secrets -- or all of reality may perish!
Ever since its discovery, the great galactic barrier has impeded humanity's exploration of the universe beyond the Milky Way. Now a brilliant Federation scientist may have found a way to breach the barrier, and the _Enterprise_ is going to put it to the test. The last thing Picard needs is a return visit from an omnipotent troublemaker so, naturally, Q appears.
But Q has more in mind than his usual pranks, and while the _Enterprise_ struggles to defeat a powerful inhuman foe, Captain Picard must embark on a fantastic odyssey into the history of the Q Continuum itself, with the fate of the galaxy hanging in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Q Continuum: Book Two: Q-Zone (Star Trek: The Next Generation 48 ) *



  






The puckish super-being called Q has bedeviled Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the _Starship Enterprise_™ since their first encounter at Farpoint Station. But little was known of Q's enigmatic past or that of the transcendent plane where he sometimes dwells. Now Picard must discover Q's secrets -- for the sake of all that exists.
While the _Enterprise_ struggles to survive an alien onslaught, Captain Picard has been kidnapped by Q and taken on an astounding journey back through time to that immeasurably distant moment when the Continuum faced its greatest threat. But far more is at stake than simply the mysteries of the past, for an ancient menace is stirring once more, endangering the future of the galaxy, and neither Q nor Starfleet may be able to stop it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Q Continuum: Book Three: Q-Zone (Star Trek: The Next Generation 49)*



  






*The mischievous creature who calls himself Q has subjected Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the Starship Enterprise™ to many of their strangest experiences. But little had been known of Q's curious existence or that of the advanced dimension from which he comes. But now Picard knows more than he ever dreamed about an ancient conflict whose consequences might spell the doom of the entire galaxy.*

The galactic barrier has fallen and Q's oldest enemy is free once more. Captain Picard and his crew find themselves in the middle of a cosmic war between vastly powerful entities. The future of the Federation may be at stake, but how can mere mortals turn the tide in such a superhuman battle? Picard has to find a way, or neither the Q Continuum nor the galaxy will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Idiot in Marriage: A Novel*



  






Kieran McCall’s youth was a series of misguided attempts at love—a succession of sexual failures that always ended in disaster but somehow led to something worthwhile. As an adult, his failures looked like they were behind him. He married the love of his life and they had a child together, but chaos was never far away.

_An Idiot in Marriage_ follows Kieran McCall as he learns to live with the strains of married life and parenthood, from dealing with incompetent babysitters and dirty diapers to neighbors from hell, stray ducks, and a best friend who still thinks with his dick.

Kieran McCall grew up, but he never matured and he never changed. He’s still a little immature, he’s still a little naïve, and he’s still massively incompetent. Kieran may be older, but he’s definitely not wiser. And if he doesn’t shape up, he may risk losing it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flowers and Foul Play: A Magic Garden Mystery*



  






*Reeling from the loss of her fiancé and flower shop, Fiona Knox is surprised to find that her newfound inheritance—her late grandfather’s magical estate—comes with a murder mystery too*

Florist Fiona Knox’s life isn’t smelling so sweet these days. Her fiancé left her for their cake decorator. Then, her flower shop wilted after a chain florist opened next door. So when her godfather, Ian MacCallister, leaves her a cottage in Scotland, Fiona jumps on the next plane to Edinburgh. Ian, after all, is the one who taught her to love flowers. But when Ian’s elderly caretaker Hamish MacGregor shows her to the cottage upon her arrival, she finds the once resplendent grounds of Duncreigan in a dreadful shambles—with a dead body in the garden.

Minutes into her arrival, Fiona is already being questioned by the handsome Chief Inspector Neil Craig and getting her passport seized. But it’s Craig’s fixation on Uncle Ian’s loyal caretaker, Hamish, as a prime suspect, that really makes her worried. As Fiona strolls the town, she quickly realizes there are a whole bouquet of suspects much more likely to have killed Alastair Croft, the dead lawyer who seems to have had more enemies than friends.

Now it’s up to Fiona to clear Hamish’s name before it’s too late in _Flowers and Foul Play_, _USA Today_ bestselling author Amanda Flower’s spellbinding first Magic Garden mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tombstone Courage (Joanna Brady Mysteries Book 2) *



  






With grit, courage and dogged determination, Joanne challenged the status quo -- and won. Now, as newly elected Sheriff of Cochise County, Arizona, she must battle the prejudice and hostility of a mistrustful, male-dominated police force -- and solve a grisly double homicide that threatens to tear the sleepy desert community to pieces. For the two bodies baking in the harsh Southwestern sun are connected by sinister threads that reach back generations -- and by devastating family secrets of greed, hatred and shocking abuse that could destroy the innocent along with the guilty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Wrong (Joanna Brady Mysteries Book 12) *



  






Juggling a family and a career has never been easy for Cochise County Sheriff Joanna Brady. Now the impending birth of her second child only adds to her burden, especially when two brutal crimes fall under her jurisdiction.

A corpse is discovered in the Arizona desert with the fingers severed from both hands—the body of an ex-con who served twenty years for a murder he claimed not to remember. Soon after, one of Joanna's female officers is savagely assaulted and left for dead while on an unauthorized stakeout. Since the victim is one of their own, the department directs the bulk of its resources toward finding her attacker. But the desert slaying haunts Joanna as well, and neither her pregnancy nor family concerns will keep her from doing her duty, no matter how perilous. Because justice _must_ be served. And enforcing the law has become more than what Joanna Brady does—it's what she _is_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crack Down & Clean Break (The Kate Brannigan Mysteries) *



  






*Two novels starring a tough PI in Manchester, England, from an author known for “crime writing of the very highest order” (The Times).*

There was only one reason Manchester-based private eye Kate Brannigan was prepared to let her boyfriend help out with the investigation into a car sales fraud: Nothing bad could happen. In _Crack Down_, Kate learns once again that with Richard, you have to expect the unexpected. This time the unexpected is that he’s currently behind bars—so Kate will be looking after his eight-year-old while at the same time being dragged into a world of drug traffickers, gangland enforcers, and the worst the criminal element has to offer.

And in _Clean Break_, Kate is not amused when thieves have the audacity to steal a Monet from a stately home where she’s arranged security. She’s even less thrilled when the hunt for the thieves drags her on a treacherous foray across Europe as she goes head to head with organized crime. And as if that isn’t enough, a routine industrial case starts leaving a trail of bodies across the Northwest. Unfortunately, cleaning up this mess will mean confronting some truths about her own life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Price of Butcher's Meat: A Dalziel and Pascoe Mystery (Dalziel & Pascoe series Book 23)*



  






*Internationally bestselling and Diamond Dagger Award-winning mystery writer Reginald Hill sets this mystery in the seaside resort of Sandytown, where Detective Superintendent Andy Dalziel is recovering from a bomb blast while solving a local murder in this “deeply satisfying whodunit” (Entertainment Weekly).*

Having narrowly survived injuries sustained when he was caught in a huge explosion, Detective Superintendent Andy Dalziel is still on leave from the Yorkshire police department, recuperating at the Avalon Clinic in the quaint seaside resort of Sandytown. But he soon begins to suspect that those outside the convalescent home have just as many problems as the residents.

There’s a psychiatrist with more to hide than his patients, a pair of powerful landowners with very different plans for putting the resort on the map, and a man from Dalziel’s past who ought to be dead.

When someone actually does turn up dead, and under the most macabre circumstances, Chief Inspector Peter Pascoe is called onto the scene. Together again, Dalziel and Pascoe investigate a baffling and complex case as further corpses make it increasingly hard for Sandytown to justify its claim to be “Home of the Healthy Holiday.” But it's certainly been put on the map.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hypnotist: A novel (Killer Instinct Book 1) *



  






*YOUR MIND IS HIS PLAYGROUND.*

A gruesome triple homicide. There’s only one surviving witness—the boy whose family was killed before his eyes . . . and he can’t remember what happened.
The police are desperate for information. Detective Joona Linna enlists the help of hypnotist Erik Maria Bark. But when Bark unlocks the secrets in the boy’s memory, he triggers a terrifying chain of events that will put all their lives in jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Threat: A Suspense Thriller (Billy Beckett Book 1) *



  






Jarvis Thompson, the most celebrated wide receiver in college football, vanishes along the Tennessee River in the middle of the night.

The circumstances surrounding the receiver’s disappearance are ominous: drugs, cash, and his mentor’s brother lying in a pool of blood.

It’s up to Jarvis’s mentor and soon-to-be agent Billy Beckett to investigate the mystery and find his beloved protégé before the clock runs out. Was it a brazen kidnapping? A setup? Or did Jarvis get in too deep and run? In a frantic quest that takes Billy from the mountains of East Tennessee to the South Carolina coast to the gritty streets of New Orleans, the agent knows careers — and lives— are on the line. As the two men’s pasts collide, both Jarvis and Billy are suddenly embroiled in a terrifying, high-stakes game where winners live and losers die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fallen Man: A Leaphorn and Chee Novel*



  






*From New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman comes another thrilling mystery featuring Leaphorn & Chee who must investigate a cold case that has far more personal consequences than expected.

“Gripping.”—New York Times Book Review*

Human bones lie on a ledge under the peak of Ship Rock mountain, the remains of a murder victim undisturbed for more than a decade. Three hundred miles across the Navajo reservation, a harmless old canyon guide is felled by a sniper's bullet. 

Joe Leaphorn, recently retired from the Navajo Tribal Police, believes the shooter and the skeleton are somehow connected and recalls a chilling puzzle he was previously unable to solve. But Acting Lieutenant Jim Chee is too busy to take an interest in a dusty cold case . . . until the reborn violence of it hits much too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cadillac Beach: A Novel (Serge Storms series Book 6)*



  






And busting out of Chattahoochee State Hospital ... without his meds! The thrill-killing Floridaphile needs to get to the bottom of his bookie grandad's bizarre 1964 death -- not to mention launch "Serge & Lenny's Florida Experience," the new Miami specialty tour venture he's cooked up with his best brain-dead druggie-buddy. It's all good. For Serge A. Storms, anyway. Not so much for anyone else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shark Skin Suite: A Novel (Serge Storms series Book 18 ) *



  






Bottom feeders beware: the Sunshine State’s favorite psychotic killer and lovable Floridaphile Serge Storms has found a new calling, legal eagle, and he’s going to make a killing as a crusading attorney—and star as a dashing lawyer on the big screen—in this madcap escapade from the insanely funny _New York Times_ bestselling author Tim Dorsey.

When it comes to swimming with the sharks, there is no bigger kahuna than Serge Storms. Binging on a marathon of legal movies set in Florida, Serge finds his calling: the law. Never mind law school or that degree, Serge becomes a freelance fixer—wildcat paralegal and pilgrim to the hallowed places where legal classics of the big screen such as _Body Heat, Cool Hand Luke_, and _Absence of Malice_ were filmed practically in his own backyard.

One of Serge’s old flames, young lawyer Brook Campanella, is also a rising star thanks to her expertise in the field of foreclosure law. Ruthless at taking down the greedy banksters kicking people out of their homes, she lands a major class-action lawsuit, and wins big. The opposition is determined to shut her down and they’ll go to extreme lengths to do it.

Luckily for her, Serge has been hired to do some investigative legwork on the case. There's nothing he likes better than saving a damsel in distress, especially when it means kicking a bunch of shyster butt. The mayhem comes to a hilarious head at the Key West courthouse, at the height of the island’s raucous Fantasy Fest street carnival, and no one, including Serge, will ever be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In Danger's Path (The Corps series Book 8 ) *











Put in charge of the OSS's Pacific operations, General Fleming Pickering is faced with two covert missions in the Gobi Desert. Called to duty is a Marine he doesn't expect...a scapegrace pilot named Malcolm, his son. Together, they will venture incognito--and with luck they may even come out alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Bones: A Body Farm Novel*



  






A burned car sits on a Tennessee hilltop, a woman's lifeless, charred body seated inside. Forensic anthropologist Bill Brockton's job is to discover the truth hidden in the fire-desecrated corpse. Was the woman's death accidental . . . or was she incinerated to cover up her murder?

But his research into the effect of flame on flesh and bone is about to collide with reality like a lit match meeting spilled gasoline. The arrival of a mysterious package—a set of suspiciously unnatural cremated remains—is pulling Brockton toward a nightmare too inhuman to imagine. And an old nemesis is waiting in the shadows to put him to the ultimate test, one that could reduce Brockton's life to smoldering ruins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Worst Fears Realized (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 5)*



  






Not a man to dwell on the past, Stone Barrington has no choice but to rattle old skeletons when the people closest to him start dying, and he has little to go on but the suspicion that the killer might be someone he once knew. The trip down memory lane isn't all bad though, for it reunites Stone with his ex-partner, Dino Bacchetti, now head of detectives in the nineteenth precinct.

Trying to find a brilliant killer in a sea of old faces is difficult enough without Stone's former love, Arrington, now Mrs. Vance Calder, resurfacing too—especially when she sets off her own fireworks coming nose to nose with his latest flame, a Mafia princess as beautiful as she is dangerous.

Caught on a thrill ride of a case that tests him as none has ever done before, Stone races to find a twisted madman with a taste for blood vengeance, with only a prayer to find him before Stone's worst fears are realized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Downfall (Sam Capra Book 3)*



  






*She is a good mother. She will do what she must to ensure that her daughter Diana has a perfect life, just as perfect as the one they've led for the past seven years.*

No matter who has to die.

The simplest beginnings can unravel a life. For Sam Capra, it is the moment a beautiful young woman walks into his San Francisco bar.

Sam doesn't want trouble. An ex-CIA agent, his only desire now is to build a quiet, peaceful home for himself and his infant son. But Diana Keene is no ordinary customer. She's pursued by two gunmen, and when she finds Sam, she whispers an urgent, desperate plea: "Help me."

And without any warning, Sam is thrust into a fight for his life. For Diana is being hunted by a deadly network-a shadowy alliance of select, influential men and women who use their connections, their authority, and their wealth to bend the world to their will. Now, this network aims its relentless fury against the man interfering with their plans to seize a new level of power: Sam Capra.

Threatened on all sides, Sam has only one hope to survive the network's all-consuming attack and return to his life with his son....he must destroy the man who owns the people who run the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Doomsday Key: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Series Book 6)*



  






James Rollins, the _New York Times_ bestselling master of nail-biting suspense and historical mystery, combines cutting-edge biotechnology with a centuries-old secret in an apocalyptic story that reveals where humankind is truly headed

_The Doomsday Key_

At Princeton University, a famed geneticist dies inside a biohazard lab. In Rome, a Vatican archaeologist is found dead in St. Peter's Basilica. In Africa, a U.S. senator's son is slain outside a Red Cross camp. The three murders on three continents bear a horrifying connection: all the victims are marked by a Druidic pagan cross burned into their flesh.

The bizarre murders thrust Commander Gray Pierce and Sigma Force into a race against time to solve a riddle going back centuries, to a ghastly crime against humanity hidden within a cryptic medieval codex. The fi rst clue is discovered inside a mummifi ed corpse buried in an English peat bog—a gruesome secret that threatens America and the world.

Aided by two women from his past—one his exlover, the other his new partner—Gray must piece together the horrifying truth. But the revelations come at a high cost, and to save the future, Gray will have to sacrifi ce one of the women at his side. That alone might not be enough, as the true path to salvation is revealed in a dark prophecy of doom.

Sigma Force confronts humankind's greatest threat in an adventure that races from the Roman Coliseum to the icy peaks of Norway, from the ruins of medieval abbeys to the lost tombs of Celtic kings. The ultimate nightmare is locked within a talisman buried by a dead saint—an ancient artifact known as the Doomsday Key.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Patriot Attack (A Covert-One novel Book 12)*



  






*Robert Ludlum's bestselling Covert-One series continues with an exciting new novel by New York Times bestselling author Kyle Mills.*

An attack on a Japanese warship brings Japan and China to the brink of war. Meanwhile, top Covert-One operative Colonel Jon Smith is sent on a mission to recover mysterious material from the wreckage of the Fukushima nuclear reactor.

When Smith fails to return, CIA agent Randi Russell heads off on an unsanctioned mission to find him. She quickly discovers that the missing samples may be evidence that Japan, led by hawkish military chief of staff Masao Takahashi, has been secretly developing next-generation weapon systems in preparation for a conflict with China.

If the Covert-One team can't prevent General Takahashi from provoking a war, the entire world will be dragged into a battle certain to kill tens of millions of people and leave much of planet uninhabitable for centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Final Frontiersman: Heimo Korth and His Family, Alone in Alaska's Arctic Wilderness*



  






*The inspiration for The Last Alaskans—the hit documentary series now on the Discovery+—James Campbell’s inimitable insider account of a family’s nomadic life in the unshaped Arctic wilderness “is an icily gripping, intimate profile that stands up well beside Krakauer’s classic [Into the Wild], and it stands too, as a kind of testament to the rough beauty of improbably wild dreams” (Men’s Journal).*

Hundreds of hardy people have tried to carve a living in the Alaskan bush, but few have succeeded as consistently as Heimo Korth. Originally from Wisconsin, Heimo traveled to the Arctic wilderness in his twenties. Now, more than three decades later, Heimo lives with his wife and two daughters approximately 200 miles from civilization—a sustainable, nomadic life bounded by the migrating caribou, the dangers of swollen rivers, and by the very exigencies of daily existence.

In _The Final Frontiersman_, Heimo’s cousin James Campbell chronicles the Korth family’s amazing experience, their adventures, and the tragedy that continues to shape their lives. With a deft voice and in spectacular, at times unimaginable detail, Campbell invites us into Heimo’s heartland and home. The Korths wait patiently for a small plane to deliver their provisions, listen to distant chatter on the radio, and go sledding at 44 degrees below zero—all the while cultivating the hard-learned survival skills that stand between them and a terrible fate.

Awe-inspiring and memorable, _The Final Frontiersman_ reads like a rustic version of the American Dream and reveals for the first time a life undreamed by most of us: amid encroaching environmental pressures, apart from the herd, and alone in a stunning wilderness that for now, at least, remains the final frontier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Late Shift: Letterman, Leno, & the Network Battle for the Night*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: A “gripping” true story of late-night comedy and behind-the-scenes drama (Los Angeles Times).*

When beloved host Johnny Carson announced his retirement after thirty years on _The Tonight Show_, millions of Americans mourned. But inside the television industry, the news ignited a battle between two amazing talents—Jay Leno and David Letterman—who both yearned to occupy the departing legend’s chair. For NBC, it would be a decision with millions of dollars at stake. Soon these two comedians with strikingly different styles, who had once shared a friendship as they worked the clubs together, would be engaged in a fierce competition for the prize.

Based on in-depth reporting and interviews with those involved, and updated with a new introduction by the author, _The Late Shift_ is a “vivid, behind-the-scenes, blow-by-blow account” of the fight that ensued, as stars, agents, and executives maneuvered for control of the most profitable program in TV history (_Chicago Tribune_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Who We Are and How We Got Here: Ancient DNA and the New Science of the Human Past *



  






*A groundbreaking book about how ancient DNA has profoundly changed our understanding of human history.*

Geneticists like David Reich have made astounding advances in the field of genomics, which is proving to be as important as archeology, linguistics, and written records as a means to understand our ancestry. 

In _Who We Are and How We Got Here_, Reich allows readers to discover how the human genome provides not only all the information a human embryo needs to develop but also the hidden story of our species. Reich delves into how the genomic revolution is transforming our understanding of modern humans and how DNA studies reveal deep inequalities among different populations, between the sexes, and among individuals. Provocatively, Reich’s book suggests that there might very well be biological differences among human populations but that these differences are unlikely to conform to common stereotypes.

Drawing upon revolutionary findings and unparalleled scientific studies, _Who We Are and How We Got Here_ is a captivating glimpse into humankind—where we came from and what that says about our lives today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battles of the Dark Ages: British Battlefields AD 410 to 1065*



  






This is a fascinating exploration of how the history of Europe, and indeed the world, might have been different if the Western Roman Empire had survived the crises that pulled it apart in the 4th and 5th centuries.Dr. Timothy Venning starts by showing how that survival and recovery might plausibly have happened if several relatively minor things had been different. He then moves on to discuss a series of scenarios which might have altered the course of subsequent history dramatically. Would the survival of a strong Western Empire have assisted the Eastern (Byzantine) Empire in halting the expansion of Islam in the Middle East and North Africa? How would the Western Roman Empire have handled the Viking threat? Could they even have exploited the Viking discovery of America and established successful colonies there? While necessarily speculative, all the scenarios are discussed within the framework of a deep understanding of the major driving forces, tensions and trends that shaped European history and help to shed light upon them. In so doing they help the reader to understand why things panned out as they did, as well as what might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Year of Desperate Struggle: Jeb Stuart and His Cavalry, from Gettysburg to Yellow Tavern, 1863–1864 *



  






*This chronicle of the legendary Confederate Army of Northern Virginia brings vivid detail and insight to the campaigns of Maj. Gen. Jeb Stuart.*

By the summer of 1863, following the Southern victory at Chancellorsville, it was clear to everyone on both sides of the Civil War that the Army of Northern Virginia was the most formidable force Americans had ever put in the field. Much of that army’s success was attributable to its cavalry arm, led by Maj. Gen. J.E.B. “Jeb” Stuart. But while Stuart could literally run rings around the enemy, Union arithmetic and expertise were gradually catching up.

In _Year of Desperate Struggle_, author Monte Akers tracks Stuart and his cavalry from Gettysburg to the Overland Campaign, concluded only when Jeb himself succumbed to a gunshot wound at the gates of Richmond. It was a year of grim casualties and ferocious fighting—in short, a year of desperate struggle with the gloves off on both sides.

In this sequel to _Year of Glory_, historian Monte Akers provides a minute examination of Stuart’s cavalry during the controversial Gettysburg campaign, followed by nine months of sparring, during which the Union Army of the Potomac declined to undertake further thrusts against Virginia. After Stuart’s death, the Army of Northern Virginia would eventually be cornered, but while he was alive, it was often the Northerners who most needed to look to their security.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hell on Ice: The Saga of the Jeannette*



  






*Based on a true story: the thrilling tale of a ship’s 1879 journey to explore the North Pole—and the crew’s desperate attempt to escape an Arctic ice pack.*

In the 1870s, newspaperman James Gordon Bennett of the _New York Herald_ drummed up excitement and publicity for his paper through highly publicized missions of exploration. In 1879, Bennett’s idea for a voyage was his most audacious to date: the North Pole. To do this, he hired a team of naval veterans in addition to a smattering of civilians with specialized knowledge in meteorology, whaling, and naturalism. The men on board the _Jeannette_ set off in September of 1879. This would be the last time anyone saw them for two years.

The product of devoted research into personal histories, memoirs, and classified congressional investigation records, _Hell on Ice_ is a remarkable document: a novelization of history, turning the horrible ordeal of the brave men of the _Jeannette _into a riveting narrative. Written with a weathered seaman’s familiarity, the story brilliantly captures a most perilous voyage from the perspective of the ship’s chief engineer. The men of the _Jeannette_ endure months trapped in an Arctic ice pack, and then begin a desperate trek for home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Military Atlas of the First World War *



  






This is a unique study of the conflict of 1914-18 on land, sea and in the air, through maps, diagrams and illustrations. Within the scope of some 250 maps, Arthur Banks has presented both broad general surveys of political and military strategy, and the most closely researched details of major individual campaigns and engagements. These are supplemented by comprehensive analysis of military strengths and command structures and illustrations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Among the Reeds: The true story of how a family survived the Holocaust (Holocaust Survivor True Stories WWII Book 1) *



  






*A young Jewish mother. A Nazi occupation bent on genocide. A heart-breaking decision that will tear a young family apart.*
Belgium, 1940. Melly Bottner is just eighteen with a three-week old newborn son when the Nazi occupation of Belgium begins. She and her young husband Genek live in fear as it becomes obvious that all Jews will soon be taken. Watching friends and neighbors disappear as the Germans carry out their shocking purge, the young family confronts an awful truth: if they are to survive, they must rip their own family into pieces.

In this biography from Melly's point of view, author and granddaughter Tammy Bottner delivers a true and moving family memoir. This meticulously written and researched account brings to life the horrific decisions Bottner’s grandparents had to make simply to survive. Through their monumental choices, Tammy Bottner's grandparents ensured the survival of their family and made their post-war reunion possible.

_Among the Reeds_ is a deeply personal family memoir that is part-biography, part psychological observation of the extraordinary wartime lives of a persecuted people. If you like true stories of courage, heart-stopping near misses, and tear-jerking choices, then you’ll love Tammy Bottner’s compelling account.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*Atlas of Lost Cities: A Travel Guide to Abandoned and Forsaken Destinations

$3





Atlas of Lost Cities: A Travel Guide to Abandoned and Forsaken Destinations - Kindle edition by de Tocqueville, Aude. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Atlas of Lost Cities: A Travel Guide to Abandoned and Forsaken Destinations - Kindle edition by de Tocqueville, Aude. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Atlas of Lost Cities: A Travel...



www.amazon.com




*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Big Front Yard: And Other Stories (The Complete Short Fiction of Clifford D. Simak Book 2) *



  






*Tales of the unknown in which a fix-it man crosses into another dimension—and more*

Hiram Taine is a handyman who can fix anything. When he isn’t fiddling with his tools, he is roaming through the woods with his dog, Towser, as he has done for as long as he can remember. He likes things that he can understand. But when a new ceiling appears in his basement—a ceiling that appears to have the ability to repair television sets so they’re better than before—he knows he has come up against a mystery that no man can solve.

Winner of the Hugo Award for Best Novelette, “The Big Front Yard” is a powerful story about what happens when an ordinary man finds reality coming apart around him. Along with the other stories in this collection, it is some of the most lyrical science fiction ever published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires: A Novel*



  






*The New York Times Best Seller
A Barnes & Noble Best Fiction Book of 2020
A Goodreads Choice Awards Finalist

Steel Magnolias meets Dracula in this '90s-set horror novel about a women's book club that must do battle with a mysterious newcomer to their small Southern town, perfect for murderinos and fans of Stephen King.

Bonus features:
• Reading group guide for book clubs
• Hand-drawn map of Mt. Pleasant
• Annotated true-crime reading list by Grady Hendrix
• And more!*

Patricia Campbell’s life has never felt smaller. Her husband is a workaholic, her teenage kids have their own lives, her senile mother-in-law needs constant care, and she’s always a step behind on her endless to-do list. The only thing keeping her sane is her book club, a close-knit group of Charleston women united by their love of true crime. At these meetings they’re as likely to talk about the Manson family as they are about their own families.

One evening after book club, Patricia is viciously attacked by an elderly neighbor, bringing the neighbor's handsome nephew, James Harris, into her life. James is well traveled and well read, and he makes Patricia feel things she hasn’t felt in years. But when children on the other side of town go missing, their deaths written off by local police, Patricia has reason to believe James Harris is more of a Bundy than a Brad Pitt. The real problem? James is a monster of a different kind—and Patricia has already invited him in. 

Little by little, James will insinuate himself into Patricia’s life and try to take everything she took for granted—including the book club—but she won’t surrender without a fight in this blood-soaked tale of neighborly kindness gone wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coconut Layer Cake Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 25)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller
USA Today Bestseller
Publishers Weekly Bestseller

Bakery owner Hannah Swensen is leaving Lake Eden to help a friend in sunny California. But an unexpected phone call swiftly brings her back to a cold Minnesota winter . . . and murder . . .
*
When Hannah learns that her sister Michelle’s boyfriend, Detective Lonnie Murphy, is the prime suspect in a murder case, she flies straight home from a Los Angeles movie sound stage to frigid Minnesota. But proving Lonnie’s innocence will be harder than figuring out what went wrong with a recipe, especially with Lonnie’s hazy memory of the night in question. Hannah doesn’t know what to believe. Before everything comes crashing down on Lonnie like a heaping slice of coconut layer cake, it’ll be up to Hannah to rack up enough clues to toast a flaky killer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Never Say Die*



  






*Enjoy again this heart-racing romantic suspense from New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen.*

Twenty years after her father’s plane crashed in the jungles of Southeast Asia, Willy Jane Maitland is finally tracking his last moves. She recognizes the danger, but her search for the truth is the only thing that matters.

Willy knows she can’t proceed without the help of ex-army officer Guy Barnard, who knows the mysterious land well. But in a place where truth has many faces, she suspects even Guy has hidden motives. What she couldn’t have prepared for are the shocking secrets and the undeniable attraction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the CIA (Capital Crimes Book  *



  






*“She invades the turf of John le Carré. . . . It is very good.”—Los Angeles Times Book Review*

Barrie Mayer, a beautiful Washington literary agent, arrives at London’s Heathrow Airport with plenty of time to make her flight to Budapest, where she’s planning to meet an author. The airport is crowded, but it’s not a scheduling problem that keeps Barrie from getting off the ground.

The doctors call her death a heart attack, but her best friend, Collette Cahill, has her doubts. A CIA agent herself, Collette knows that Barrie was carrying more than just contracts to Hungary. Then Collette gets the order from above: Find out what happened to Barrie. And, more important, what happened to her briefcase.

So Collette sets off on a search that will take her from London to Washington to the Caribbean, from restaurants to psychiatrists’ offices to bedrooms. After all—even CIA agents lose their hearts every now and then. But Collette may lose her life. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Weight of Silence (Nicole Foster Thriller Book 2)*



  






*A heart-pounding novel of unspeakable crimes and unforgivable sins from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Sound of Rain.*

Homicide detective Nicole Foster has finally balanced an unsteady life and is anxious for a second chance. There’s no better place to start over than at the beginning—back at her childhood home on the Washington coast, where’s she raising her niece and keeping an eye on her increasingly fragile father. But Nicole’s past is never truly behind her—not when a disturbing new case stirs dark memories of the haunting investigation that shattered her career.

In the middle of the hottest August in a century, a toddler is found dead inside a parked car. Her father says he forgot her. It’s an unthinkable crime. And for Nicole, it’s made all the more unbearable by her own suffocating secrets—those shared by an old rival who has reappeared from the shadows and is pushing Nicole to the edge once again.

Now, wherever the truth lies, solving this case and avenging an unforgivable death is the most important move in Nicole’s career. But to see it through to the end, how far is she willing to go? And what is she prepared to risk this time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Just Try to Stop Me (A Waterman & Stark Thriller Book 5) *



  






*Kendall Stark and Birdy Waterman return in a twisted serial killer thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of If You Tell.*

Seduction. Mind control. Murder. These are the weapons that have made Brenda Nevins one of the most wanted—and feared—criminals in the world. Now the notorious serial killer has escaped from prison and is plotting her revenge. Using innocent young women as bait, she will lure her unsuspecting victims into her trap. This time, sheriff’s detective Kendall Stark and forensic pathologist Birdy Waterman won’t be able to stop her. The killing will be filmed. The feed will be live. _And the blood will be streaming . . ._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stop at Nothing: A Novel (Michael Gannon Series Book 1)*



  






*The explosive new thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling coauthor of James Patterson’s Michael Bennett series
*
When a Gulfstream jet goes down in the Bahamas carrying a fortune in cash and ill-gotten diamonds, expat diving instructor Michael Gannon is the only person on the scene. Assuming himself the beneficiary of a drug deal gone bad, Gannon thinks he’s home free with the sudden windfall until he realizes he forgot to ask one simple question.

_Who were the six dead men on the plane?
_
Gannon soon learns the answer to that fateful question as he is thrust into an increasingly complex and deadly game of cat and mouse with a group of the world’s most powerful and dangerous men who will stop at nothing to catch him.

But as the walls close in, Gannon reveals a few secrets of his own. Before he retired to the islands, Gannon had another life, one with a lethal set of skills that he must now call back to the surface if he wants to make it out alive.

As a decade-long James Patterson writing partner, Michael Ledwidge is a pro at writing fast-paced, in-the-moment prose, tightly choreographed action set pieces and plot twists that drop at exactly the right moment. With this novel, he kicks off an unstoppable, gripping new thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stillhouse Lake*



  






*An Amazon Charts and USA Today bestseller.*

Gina Royal is the definition of average—a shy Midwestern housewife with a happy marriage and two adorable children. But when a car accident reveals her husband’s secret life as a serial killer, she must remake herself as Gwen Proctor—the ultimate warrior mom.

With her ex now in prison, Gwen has finally found refuge in a new home on remote Stillhouse Lake. Though still the target of stalkers and Internet trolls who think she had something to do with her husband’s crimes, Gwen dares to think her kids can finally grow up in peace.

But just when she’s starting to feel at ease in her new identity, a body turns up in the lake—and threatening letters start arriving from an all-too-familiar address. Gwen Proctor must keep friends close and enemies at bay to avoid being exposed—or watch her kids fall victim to a killer who takes pleasure in tormenting her. One thing is certain: she’s learned how to fight evil. And she’ll never stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bitter Falls (Stillhouse Lake Book 4)*



  






*An Amazon Charts, #1 Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestselling series.

She’s investigating a cold case no one else could—by going places no else would dare.*

In spite of a harrowing past still haunting her, Gwen Proctor is trying to move forward. Until a new assignment gives her purpose: the cold-case disappearance of a young man in Tennessee. Three years missing, no clues. Just Ruth Landry, a tortured mother in limbo. Gwen understands what it’s like to worry about your children.

Gwen’s investigation unearths new suspects…and victims. As she follows each sinister lead, the implications of the mystery grow more disturbing. Because the closer Gwen gets, the closer she is to a threat that looms back home.

In a town that’s closed its ranks against Gwen; her partner, Sam; and her kids, there’s no bolder enemy than the Belldene family—paramilitary, criminal, powerful, and vengeful. As personal vendettas collide with Gwen’s investigation, she’s prepared to fight both battles. But is she prepared for the toll it could take on everyone she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Easy Go: An Early Thriller *



  






*A thriller about an Egyptologist’s greatest find—and his quest to steal it—from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Jurassic Park and The Andromeda Strain.*
Brilliant Egyptologist Harold Barnaby has discovered a message hidden inside a particularly difficult set of hieroglyphics. It just may lead him to a secret tomb holding the greatest riches of the ancient world. Barnaby could put his name to the most fantastic archaeological find of the century. But he doesn’t just want to dig it up. He wants to steal it.

With the help of a smuggler, a thief, and an English lord, he plans his heist. They find that tomb raiding is trickier than they thought, and those who steal from dead Egyptians face dangers worse than a mummy’s ancient curse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Immortalists *



  






Dr. Richard Draman is trying desperately to discover a cure for a disease that causes children to age at a wildly accelerated rate—a rare genetic condition that is killing his own daughter. When the husband of a colleague quietly gives him a copy of the classified work she was doing before her mysterious suicide, Draman finally sees a glimmer of hope. The conclusions are stunning, with the potential to not only turn the field of biology on its head, but reshape the world. Soon, though, he finds himself on the run, relentlessly pursued by a seemingly omnipotent group of men who will do whatever it takes to silence him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Shot (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 7)*



  






*Jon Reznick will protect New York City or die trying.*

When a group of homegrown attackers takes aim at cops outside a Fourth of July baseball game, black-ops specialist Jon Reznick and his daughter, Lauren, are caught in the cross fire. Jon hunts down two of the gunmen. But the last member of the group is at large and about to launch a fresh killing spree across the city. Cops are under fire, and Jon must stop this madman before more people are killed.

But Jon’s renegade tactics and vigilante justice are starting to ruffle some feathers, and his friends in high places might not be able to help him anymore. With leaks inside the FBI and resistance from the NYPD, Reznick doesn’t know whom to trust.

He knows one thing: he won’t watch the city he loves be torn apart, especially not with his daughter in the crosshairs. But can he get to her in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Target (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book *



  






*A threat inside the government. A whistleblower’s life on the line. It’s up to Jon Reznick to bring justice.*

When hacker Trevelle Williams discovers documents that threaten national security and put his life in jeopardy, there’s only one person he can turn to—Jon Reznick. Williams has learned that Rosalind Dyer, a key congressional witness, is about to be killed in order to stop her testimony. She has stumbled into the middle of a cover-up that goes deep into the United States government. Dyer knows her days are numbered, but that won’t stop her from doing what she has to do.

Trevelle Williams has helped Jon out of many a scrape in the past. Now, Jon is the only person he can turn to for help saving Rosalind’s life, as well as his own, and protecting national security in the process.

With enemies on all sides, including within the United States government, can Jon and Trevelle get to Rosalind in time? They’re her only hope to escape her pursuers and bring these secrets to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Vengeance (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 9)*



  






*When the people he loves most are in danger, Jon Reznick will get revenge…or die trying.*

When black-ops specialist Jon Reznick receives a voice mail from FBI assistant director Martha Meyerstein, hoping to explore their relationship outside of the federal government, Jon starts to imagine a new future, one where he can leave his past behind. But an unhinged killer with a grudge has other plans. He’s setting a trap for Reznick, one he knows the operative won’t be able to resist.

In a picturesque fishing village on the Mediterranean coast, a luxury yacht has gone up in flames. Was it a terrible accident or something much more sinister? Jon Reznick must travel overseas, to find out what’s happened to Martha and seek revenge on the psychopath who has put Reznick’s entire future in jeopardy.

Jon will need all the help he can get to bring him to justice. Fresh out of Quantico, Reznick’s daughter, Lauren, joins him against his wishes, along with hacker Trevelle Williams. But government operatives from across the globe have descended on this quiet vacation destination and will stop at nothing to prevent the truth from coming out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wahhabi Code: How the Saudis Spread Extremism Globally *



  






*An Eye-Opening, Concise Look at the Source of the Current Wave of Terrorism, How it Spread, and Why the West Did Nothing*

Lifting the mask of international terrorism, Terence Ward reveals a sinister truth. Far from being “the West’s ally in the War on Terror,” Saudi Arabia is in reality the largest exporter of Wahhabism—the severe, ultra-conservative sect of Islam that is both Saudi Arabia’s official religion and the core ideology for international terror groups such as ISIS, al-Qaeda, the Taliban, and Boko Haram. Over decades, the Saudi regime has engaged in a well-crafted mission to fund charities, mosques, and schools that promote their Wahhabi doctrine across the Middle East and beyond. Efforts to expand Saudi influence have now been focused on European cities as well. The front lines of the War of Terror aren’t a world away; they are much closer than we can imagine.

Terence Ward, who has spent much of his life in the Middle East, gives his unique insight into the culture of extremism, its rapid expansion, and how it can be stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*First Light: Switching on Stars at the Dawn of Time *



  






Astronomers have successfully observed a great deal of the Universe's history, from recording the afterglow of the Big Bang to imaging thousands of galaxies, and even to visualising an actual black hole. There's a lot for astronomers to be smug about. But when it comes to understanding how the Universe began and grew up we are literally in the dark ages. In effect, we are missing the first one billion years from the timeline of the Universe.

This brief but far-reaching period in the Universe's history, known to astrophysicists as the 'Epoch of Reionisation', represents the start of the cosmos as we experience it today. The time when the very first stars burst into life, when darkness gave way to light. After hundreds of millions of years of dark, uneventful expansion, one by the one these stars suddenly came into being. This was the point at which the chaos of the Big Bang first began to yield to the order of galaxies, black holes and stars, kick-starting the pathway to planets, to comets, to moons, and to life itself.

Incorporating the very latest research into this branch of astrophysics, this book sheds light on this time of darkness, telling the story of these first stars, hundreds of times the size of the Sun and a million times brighter, lonely giants that lived fast and died young in powerful explosions that seeded the Universe with the heavy elements that we are made of. Emma Chapman tells us how these stars formed, why they were so unusual, and what they can teach us about the Universe today. She also offers a first-hand look at the immense telescopes about to come on line to peer into the past, searching for the echoes and footprints of these stars, to take this period in the Universe's history from the realm of theoretical physics towards the wonder of observational astronomy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Connectome: How the Brain's Wiring Makes Us Who We Are*



  






*“Accessible, witty . . . an important new researcher, philosopher and popularizer of brain science . . . on par with cosmology’s Brian Greene and the late Carl Sagan” (The Plain Dealer).*

One of the _Wall Street Journal_’s 10 Best Nonfiction Books of the Year and a _Publishers Weekly_ “Top Ten in Science” Title

Every person is unique, but science has struggled to pinpoint where, precisely, that uniqueness resides. Our genome may determine our eye color and even aspects of our character. But our friendships, failures, and passions also shape who we are. The question is: _How?_

Sebastian Seung is at the forefront of a revolution in neuroscience. He believes that our identity lies not in our genes, but in the connections between our brain cells—our particular wiring. Seung and a dedicated group of researchers are leading the effort to map these connections, neuron by neuron, synapse by synapse. It’s a monumental effort, but if they succeed, they will uncover the basis of personality, identity, intelligence, memory, and perhaps disorders such as autism and schizophrenia.

_Connectome _is a mind-bending adventure story offering a daring scientific and technological vision for understanding what makes us who we are, as individuals and as a species.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Roosevelt and the Holocaust: How FDR Saved the Jews and Brought Hope to a Nation *



  






The year was 1932. At age fourteen Robert Beir’s journey through life changed irrevocably when a classmate called him a “dirty Jew.” Suddenly Beir encountered the belligerent poison of anti-Semitism. The safe confines of his upbringing had been violated. The pain that he felt at that moment was far more hurtful than any blow. Its memory would last a lifetime.

Beir’s experiences with anti-Semitism served as a microcosm for the anti-Semitism among the majority of Americans. That year, a politician named Franklin Delano Roosevelt ascended to the presidency. Over the next twelve years, he became a scion of optimism and carried a refreshing, unbridled confidence in a nation previously mired in fear and deeply depressed. His policies and ethics saved the capitalist system. His strong leadership and unwavering faith helped to defeat Hitler.

The Jews of America revered President Roosevelt. To a young Robert Beir, Roosevelt was an American hero. In mid-life, however, Beir experienced a conflict. New research was questioning Roosevelt’s record regarding the Holocaust. He felt compelled to embark on a historian’s quest, asking only the toughest questions of his childhood hero, including:

• How much did President Roosevelt know about the Holocaust?
• What could Roosevelt have done?
• Why wasn’t there an urgent rescue effort?

In answering these questions and others, Robert Beir has done a masterful job. This book is graphically written, well-researched, and provocative. The portrait depicted of a man he once thought to be morally incorruptible amidst a circumstance of moral bankruptcy is truly unforgettable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Finest Hours: The True Story of the U.S. Coast Guard's Most Daring Sea Rescue *



  








*The story behind the major motion picture from Disney—starring Chris Pine, Eric Bana, and Casey Affleck—written by a recognized master of the genre—“a blockbuster account of tragedy at sea” (The Providence Journal).*

It’s the winter of 1952 and a ferocious Nor’easter is pounding New England with howling winds and seventy-foot seas. Two oil tankers get caught in the violent storm off Cape Cod, its fury splitting the massive ships in two. Back on shore are four young Coast Guardsmen who are given a suicide mission. They must save the lives of the seamen left stranded in the killer storm, and they have to do it in a tiny lifeboat. The crew is led by Bernie Webber, who has to rely on prayer and the courage of his three crewmembers to pull off the impossible. As Webber and his crew sail into the teeth of the storm, each man comes to the realization that he may not come back alive. They’ve lost all navigation and have no idea where the stranded seaman are, and have no idea how to get back home. Whether by sheer luck or divine intervention, the crew stumbles upon the wounded ship in the darkness. More than thirty men appear at the railings of the SS Pendleton, all hoping to be saved. Once again, Webber and his crew face a daunting challenge. How can they rescue all these men with their tiny lifeboat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Legion of the Lost: The true experience of an American in the French Foreign Legion*



  






*No army is more surrounded by mystery, romance, and admiration than the French Foreign Legion.*

King Louis Philippe II created the Foreign Legion in 1831 as a way to rid France of penniless immigrants and others considered a liability to the French establishment. The Foreign Legion still exists today as an elite army of modern mercenaries from around the world, in the service of la France.

Considered a haven for the dregs of society, joining the Foreign Legion was rumoured to be simple, but it wasn’t. Getting out of the Foreign Legion, as Salazar soon realised, proved impossible. So what was an engineering professional doing in the “Legion of the Damned”? For those Dostoevsky calls the “insulted and the injured,” men of character who seek adventure in the most obscure places, the Legion offers refuge. After surrendering his passport, and with it, any human rights, the Legion gave Salazar a new name and life.

Once enlisted, there are three ways to leave the Legion: finishing one’s five-year contract, disability, or leaving in a box. While serving a term in Legion prison, Salazar came up with a fourth solution - escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Homeworld (Odyssey One Book 3)*



  






The consequences of Earth’s exploration of the Galaxy come home to roost when the Drasin track a human ship back to Earth. Mounting a desperate defense, the crew of the NAC spacecraft _Odyssey_, their allies, and the people of Earth face an overwhelming force of invading alien ships wielding terrible power. Doomed from the start, but with nowhere to retreat, Captain Eric Weston commits his ship to the defense of the human race even as the human outposts in Sol system fall one by one before the unrelenting Drasin onslaught.

A first-rate military science fiction epic that combines old-school space opera and modern storytelling, _Homeworld: Odyssey One_, the third installment of the Odyssey One series, brings the riveting, exhilarating, hard-pressed action to Earth, with devastating consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Odysseus Awakening (Odyssey One Book 6)*



  






Defy the inevitable. Such is the stance of Confederation captain Eric Weston and the crew of the starship _Odysseus_, patrolling the outer limits of Priminae space, anticipating the Empire’s next attacks. Connected with the Terran FTL tech—the transition drive—humanity might stand a chance against the overwhelming forces. Until the entire planetary system goes dark.

Outnumbered and outgunned, the _Odysseus_ arrives to find the Empire securing critical intelligence from Priminae ships—data that could prove disastrous in the wrong hands.

As the _Odysseus_ enters the fray, the ship’s systems exhibit increasingly chaotic glitches, while haunting apparitions stalk the crew. As they struggle to control their own ship—and their sanity—against the tide of battle, how can they hope to grasp victory when the _Odysseus_ itself appears to be coming to life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Live by the West, Die by the West: The Smoke Jensen Saga (Mountain Man) *



  






*In one volume: two Western adventures from the New York Times–bestselling Smoke Jensen series, featuring the heroic, gunslinging frontiersman.

Triumph of the Mountain Man*

In a land of opportunity, there will be opportunists. But few are as vicious, cruel—or flat-out evil—as Clifton Satterly. This power-hungry robber baron has set his sights on Tua Pueblo, a quiet town in the New Mexico Territory. He plans to seize the timber-rich land through brute force and strip it clean with slave labor. But there’s one thing he didn’t plan on: a one-man wall of resistance named Smoke Jensen . . .

*Journey of the Mountain Man*

When it comes to outbursts of violence in the Old West, there’s nothing worse than a range war. They’re fueled by greed, fanned by gunfire, and fated to end in bloodshed, which is why Smoke Jensen would just as soon keep his distance. But when his cousin Fae is involved, he’s got no choice but to strap on his Colts, team up with four old friends—and get ready for a hundred-gun showdown. This is going to be one hell of a fight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cutthroats (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 1) *



  






*JOHNSTONE. KEEPING THE WEST WILD.*

Not every Western hero wears a white hat or a tin star. Most of them are just fighting to survive. Some of them can be liars, cheaters, and thieves. And then there’s a couple of old-time robbers named Slash and Pecos . . .

*Two wanted outlaws. One hell of a story.*

After a lifetime of robbing banks and holding up trains, Jimmy “Slash” Braddock and Melvin “Pecos Kid” Baker are ready to call it quits—though not completely by choice. Sold out by their old gang, Slash and Pecos have to bust out of jail and pull one last job to finance their early retirement . . .

The target is a rancher’s payroll train. Catch is: the train is carrying a Gatling gun and twenty deputy US marshals who know they’re coming. Caught and quickly sentenced to hang, their old enemy—the wheelchair-bound, bucket of mean, Marshal L.C. Bledsoe—shows up at the last minute to spare their lives. For a price. He’ll let them live if they hunt down their old gang, the Snake River Marauders. And kill those prairie rats—with extreme prejudice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Wicked Die Twice (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 3)*



  






*Once upon a time in the Old West, Slash and Pecos were two of the wiliest robbers this side of the Rio Grande. Now they’re fighting three of the nastiest killers this side of Hell. . . .

Johnstone Country. Where Two Guns Kill Better Than One.
*
Not many men get a second chance at life. But thanks to a chief U.S. marshal who needs their help, the bank-robbing duo of Jimmy “Slash” Braddock and Melvin “Pecos Kid” Baker are on the right side of the law. As unofficial marshals, they’ve agreed to pick up three prisoners from a Milestown jail and escort them to Denver. Sounds easy enough—until they learn the prisoners are an unholy trio of sadistic cutthroat killers known as Talon, “Hellraisin’” Frank, and the Sioux called Black Pot. And they’ve managed to escape before Slash and Pecos even show up . . .

The three convicts have turned Milestown into their own savage slayground. Drinking, killing, ravaging—and worse—they’re painting the town red with blood and burning it to the ground. Slash and Pecos manage to stop them in a nick of time. But getting these three to Denver is another story—because the trio’s leader has offered a thousand-dollar bounty to anyone who can kill Slash and Pecos. This is going to be one wicked ride that Slash and Pecos will never forget—if they live to tell about it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*They Called Him Preacher: The Man behind the Legend (Preacher/The First Mountain Man)*



  






*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE THE BULLET IS LAW.*

Of all the Western series by William Johnstone, the epic saga of the mountain man known as Preacher may be the most beloved and enduring. This special edition includes two of Preacher’s greatest adventures—_Cheyenne Challenge_ and _Preacher and the Mountain Caesar_—featuring two of the legend’s bloodiest showdowns . . .

*TO HELL AND BACK*
Ten years ago, Preacher taught a bad man from the east a violent lesson he’d never forget. Today, that man returns to even the score by igniting an all-out Indian war. The battle lines are drawn. The players are cutthroat. And Preacher’s scalp is the ultimate prize . . .

*OF GODS AND MONSTERS*
In the mountains of Montana, Preacher stumbles upon the town of Nova Roma, aka New Rome. It’s ruled by a ruthless tyrant straight out of ancient history. But Preacher refuses to bow down to a power-mad Caesar who thinks he’s a god—not if he bleeds like a man . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Yuma Prison Crashout (A Hank Fallon Western Book 1) *



  






*Johnstone Country. Frontier Spirit Lives Here.* * 

America’s greatest Western storytellers take you inside the dangerous world of undercover agents—and one man’s mission to hell and back . . .

BREAKOUT OF THE CENTURY
*
Hank Fallon used to be one of the best deputy marshals in the country. Then he got framed for a crime he didn’t commit. Got sentenced to ten years in a federal penitentiary. And got out early for saving the life of the captain of the guards during a riot. When Fallon is released, a private detective is waiting for him. He wants to put Hank behind bars again—but this time, as an undercover agent . . .

The last thing Fallon wants is to return to jail. Especially a rat-infested hellhole like Yuma Territorial Prison. But if he wants to clear his name, he’s got to take the job. Get himself arrested. Make friends with criminal mastermind Monk Quinn. Find out where he stashed a fortune in stolen money. And join Monk’s gang for the biggest breakout in American history. If Hank succeeds, he’ll be on the run with the deadliest cutthroats alive. That’s when all hell will break loose . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Knife in the Heart (A Hank Fallon Western Book 4) *



  






*In this action-packed Hank Fallon western, the falsely imprisoned lawman finds himself holding the keys to one of America’s most dangerous penitentiaries . . .

Johnstone Country. Don’t Be a Stranger.

HE’S ALWAYS ON HIS GUARD*

As both a prisoner and an undercover operative, U.S. Marshal Hank Fallon has faced down some of the most vicious, terrifying, cold-blooded thieves and murderers in the West. Now, Hank is finally free and he’s got no intention of setting foot inside a jail ever again.

But the new federal prison being constructed in Leavenworth, Kansas, needs a warden and Hank is the right man for the job. He’s got the scars to prove it—and to keep the peace. But keeping these lawless hornets in their nest is no easy feat. And when several escape before Leavenworth is at maximum security, they take Hank’s family hostage.

To save his wife and baby daughter, Hank will have to get as down and dirty as the devils he’s pursuing—and they won’t be taken alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bullets Don't Argue (A Perley Gates Western Book 3)*



  






*A new kind of hero in the Old West tradition, Perley Gates is as honest and good as his heavenly name. But don’t make him mad. Because when Perley Gates gets mad, people get hurt. *

Once every year, Perley Gates and his brothers lead the Triple-G crew on its annual cattle drive. It’s a treacherous journey along the Great Western Trail, with a herd of two-thousand cows on one side and many opportunities for trouble on the other. This year, trouble shows up in the form of a beautiful young woman, her little baby, and her bizarre traveling companion—a colorful old cuss who goes by the name of Possom Smith. They’re heading to a settlement called Butcher Bottom, and risking their necks to get there. Perley—being the gentleman he is—offers to escort the trio to their destination. But there are a few minor details they “forgot” to tell Perley . . .

The woman is a widow whose husband had enemies. The old man is hiding a small fortune that might get them killed. And Perley is stuck in the middle trying to decide who’s good, who’s bad—and who deserves to die first . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dig Your Own Grave (A Will Tanner Western Book 5) *



  






*Johnstone Country. Keeping the West wild.

U.S. Marshal Will Tanner is one hell of a manhunter. But this time, he’s chasing six men across three states with one gun and no backup. This isn’t justice. This is a suicide mission . . .

DIG YOUR OWN GRAVE
*
It starts with a prison break in Missouri. When notorious bank robber Ansel McCoy busts out, he teams up with five other outlaws. Then he and his gang rob a bank in Kansas. Now they’re crossing state lines into Oklahoma Indian Territory. And that’s where U.S. Marshal Will Tanner steps in. Other marshals from Kansas and Missouri have already lost the trail. Which means Tanner has to go it alone. Deep in the wilderness. Outnumbered and outgunned. One good man against six blood-crazed killers. Even if he manages to survive the elements and find McCoy’s hideout, it’s not just the end of his search. It’s his funeral . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead in Dublin: A Charming Irish Cozy Mystery (The Dublin Driver Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Escape to Ireland with this charming whodunnit… Cozy fans will be entranced by the beautiful setting, the pair of adorable Jack Russell puppies, and of course—the deadly mystery at the heart of it all!*

*In Dublin’s fair city, where the girls are so pretty, murder occurs at the feet of sweet Molly Malone . . .*

Ferrying tourists around Dublin for the Leprechaun Limo Service makes quite a change after years in the military. Still, Megan Malone is enjoying her life in Ireland. She likes the scenery, the easy pace, the quirky, quick-witted locals. Everything—except having one of her clients drop dead at the statue of fabled fishmonger, Molly Malone.

Most restaurant critics notch up their share of enemies. Elizabeth Darr, however, was a well-loved international star. She and her husband, Simon, had just had dinner when Elizabeth collapsed, and spoiled seafood is the first suspect. The restaurant’s owner, worried her business is doomed, begs Megan to look into it. Between her irate boss and a handsome Garda who’s both amused and annoyed by her persistence, Megan has her hands full even before she’s cajoled into taking care of two adorable Jack Russell puppies (which she is almost definitely _not_ keeping). But if cockles and mussels aren’t to blame, can Megan find the real culprit . . .before another fishy death occurs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death on the Green (The Dublin Driver Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*“There is so much to like about the cozy perfection that is Catie Murphy’s Death on the Green, from the lush Irish travelogue to the precise balance between comic relief and crime.”
—Bookpage STARRED 

As an American in Dublin, limo driver Megan Malone will need the luck of the Irish to avoid a head-on collision—with a killer . . .*

Life has been non-stop excitement for American Army veteran Megan Malone ever since she moved to Ireland and became a driver for Dublin’s Leprechaun Limousine Service. She’s solved a murder and adopted two lovable Jack Russell puppies. Currently, she’s driving world-class champion golfer Martin Walsh, and he’s invited her to join him while he plays in a tournament at a prestigious Irish locale. Unfortunately, there’s a surprise waiting for her on the course—a body floating in a water hazard.

Everyone loved golfer Lou MacDonald, yet he clearly teed off someone enough to be murdered. Martin seems to be the only one with a motive. However, he also has an alibi: Megan and hundreds of his fans were watching him play. Now, with a clubhouse at a historical lodge full of secrets and a dashing Irish detective by her side, Megan must hurry to uncover the links to the truth before the real killer takes a swing at someone else . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spider Lake: A Northern Lakes Mystery (John Cabrelli Northern Lakes Mysteries Book 2) *



  






A missing federal agent, suitcases full of cash, a secluded cabin in the woods. Spider Lake is no longer the peaceful retreat John Cabrelli needs to recover from gunshot wounds and start a new life. Knowing Cabrelli is a former law enforcement officer, the new chief of police recruits him to help untangle a string of strange events in the little town of Musky Falls. Cabrelli and a colorful team of local residents land in the center of a fast-paced action thriller with a surprise ending that’s sure to make your head spin.

Winner of the 2021 IPPY Awards for mysteries. Next Generation Indie Book Awards Finalist for best second novel. Winner of the 2021 Midwest Book Awards for cover design. _Spider Lake_ is the second book in the Northern Lakes Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wednesday the Rabbi Got Wet (The Rabbi Small Mysteries) *



  






*A pharmaceutical mishap draws the rabbi into a murder investigation in this New York Times bestseller: “An endearing character . . . a devious plot” (San Diego Union-Tribune).*

New Age thinking has come to Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts. The recently elected president of Rabbi David Small’s synagogue is intent on using temple money to build a meditation retreat. The congregation is practicing yoga, buying crystals, and reciting chants. When a troubled young man returns to the town after spending time in a controversial Hasidic cult, the rabbi expects him to be another New Ager. But things take a grisly turn away from new-fangled mantras of peace and love when something terribly old fashioned happens: murder.

An elderly patient dies after being given the wrong medication by the local pharmacist, who coincidentally is also the Hasidic man’s father. When the dead man’s family suggests the mix-up was intentional, both the druggist and his son become suspects and it’s up to Rabbi Small to investigate by drawing on some Old Testament wisdom in a village of New Age fads.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Someday the Rabbi Will Leave (The Rabbi Small Mysteries Book 9) *



  






*An interfaith wedding, local politics, and a lethal hit-and-run case keep Rabbi Small busy in this mystery in the New York Times–bestselling series.*

Since becoming the rabbi at the synagogue in Barnard’s Crossing, Massachusetts, David Small has seen his congregation through a fair share of unholy bickering and corruption. So when millionaire Howard Magnuson is elected president of the synagogue, the rabbi isn’t surprised that Magnuson wants to bring corporate efficiency to the temple—at the expense of religious tradition. Conflict flares when Rabbi Small refuses, on the basis of temple rules, to officiate the interfaith wedding of Magnuson’s daughter to a non-Jewish Boston politician, and the new president calls for the rabbi’s dismissal.

When another player in Boston politics is killed in a hit-and-run accident and the police suspect a Jewish college student, Rabbi Small fears the undergrad might have been set up—and that Magnuson is involved. The young man’s innocence and the future of the temple depend on Rabbi Small solving the case with his signature wit and Judaic wisdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*An April Shroud (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*A detective is drawn to a newly widowed woman in this “darkly funny” British murder mystery in the Gold Dagger Award–winning series (Kirkus Reviews).*

With his partner away on a honeymoon, Yorkshire detective Andrew Dalziel tries to beat the blues by taking a vacation of his own. But after getting caught in a torrential rain and running into a funeral procession, he winds up accompanying a crowd of upper-class mourners to a crumbling country house.

Dalziel isn’t known for his elegant manners, but he has bigger problems than not fitting in: The owner of the home has died under unusual circumstances, and soon more bodies are turning up. And while Dalziel finds himself undeniably attracted to the widow, he knows that she, and everyone in the family, is a suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Exit Lines (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 8 ) *



  






*Linking the dying words of three slain strangers proves risky for Dalziel and Pascoe in this “shrewd . . . and deft” mystery (The New York Times).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

On the same night, three old men are offed: One is found in the icy rain sputtering the name “Polly” before expiring; another mumbles “Charley” after being beaten in his bathtub; and most alarmingly, the final words of the third, a cyclist knocked off the road by a drunk driver, implicate Superintendent Andrew Dalziel in the fatal hit and run. Bearing the brunt of three seemingly disparate investigations while proving his partner’s innocence, Peter Pascoe follows a confounding trail that leads to one victim’s family secrets, a shady retirement community, and corruption within the CID’s ranks that’s putting more than Dalziel’s already dicey reputation in peril.

Exit Lines _is the 8th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Child's Play (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 9)*



  






*An inheritance draws a shady long-lost relative out of hiding in “the most elaborate mystery in the Yorkshire series” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Gwendoline Huby’s passing has left her relatives more aggrieved than grieving. The wealthy and dotty widow has bequeathed the bulk of her fortune to her son, Alexander, missing in action since World War II. Then a stranger appears at the funeral claiming, against all odds, to be the phantom benefactor. Imposter or rightful heir? For Dalziel and Pascoe, a prickly situation is made even more so when Alexander is murdered. But when a second body turns up—this time in the CID’s parking lot—the Yorkshire detectives can’t fathom a connection. Until they dare to look a little deeper into the Hubys’ family plot.

Child’s Play _is the 9th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Summit Lake *



  






Set in a small, picturesque North Carolina town, Charlie Donlea’s suspenseful debut novel tells the haunting story of a murdered law school student, the reporter assigned to her story—and the intimate connection that comes when the living walk in the footsteps of the dead.

“No suspects. No persons of interest. Just a girl who was alive one day and dead the next.”

Some places seem too beautiful to be touched by horror. Summit Lake, nestled in the Blue Ridge Mountains, is that kind of place, with charming stilt houses dotted along the pristine water. But two weeks ago, Becca Eckersley, a first-year law student, was brutally murdered in one of those houses. The daughter of a powerful attorney, Becca was hard-working, accomplished, and ambitious. Now, while the town reels with grief and shocked residents gather to share their theories, the police are baffled.

At first, investigative reporter Kelsey Castle thinks of the assignment as a fluff piece. But the savagery of the crime, and the determined efforts to keep the case quiet, all hint at something far more than a random attack by a stranger. As Kelsey digs deeper, pushing on despite danger and warnings, she feels a growing connection to the dead girl. And the more she learns about Becca’s friendships, her love life—and the secrets she was keeping—the more convinced she becomes that learning the truth about Becca could be the key to overcoming her own dark past…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*High Profile (Jesse Stone Novels Book 6)*



  






*The murder of a notorious public figure places police chief Jesse Stone in the harsh glare of the media spotlight in this New York Times bestseller.
*
When the body of controversial talk-show host Walton Weeks is discovered hanging from a tree on the outskirts of Paradise, Massachusetts, police chief Jesse Stone finds himself at the center of a highly public case, forcing him to deal with small-minded local officials and national media scrutiny. When another dead body-that of a young woman-is discovered just a few days later, the pressure becomes almost unbearable.

Two victims in less than a week should provide a host of clues, but all Jesse runs into are dead ends. But what may be the most disturbing aspect of these murders is the fact that no one seems to care-not a single one of Weeks's ex-wives, not the family of the girl. And when the medical examiner reveals a heartbreaking link between the two departed souls, the mystery only deepens.

Despite Weeks's reputation and the girl's tender age, Jesse is hard-pressed to find legitimate suspects. Though the crimes are perhaps the most gruesome Jesse has ever witnessed, it is the malevolence behind them that makes them all the more frightening. Forced to delve into a world of stormy relationships, Jesse soon comes to realize that knowing whom he can trust is indeed a matter of life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Justin Hall Spy Thriller Series Box Set Books 1-3*



  






Meet Justin Hall, a deadly covert assassin working for the Canadian Intelligence Service. He never listened at home; or at school… Why would anyone think he’d listen now? But no one’s better at getting the job done. Justin serves alongside his red-tape ripping partner Carrie O’Conner, and together they’ll stop at nothing to make sure justice is done. Dispatched to execute near-impossible missions with no time, no back-up, and no options. If you love clean, adrenaline-drenched, heart-pounding suspense, you need Justin Hall…

*Canadian Assassin

When an act of treason leaves Justin and his Arctic team stranded on the ice, they must fight for survival in a deadly battle at the top of the world.*

Demoted and demoralized Canadian assassin Justin Hall is desperate to return to field operations. When the agency learns about a potential enemy incursion in the Arctic, he volunteers for the mission. Tried and tested as never before, not knowing the enemy within, he’s entangled in a devious treasonous plot…

Betrayed, disarmed, and left for dead, how will Justin save himself and his country?


*Tripoli’s Target

How can they stop an assassination if they’re protecting the wrong man?*

Justin Hall and Carrie O'Connor are Canadian Intelligence Service elite operatives in North Africa hot on the trail of an assassination plot. The intelligence comes from a questionable source, swearing the target is the US president.

Suspicions point to a powerful terrorist group bankrolled by an untouchable Saudi prince. What's worse, Justin and Carrie discover something is crucially wrong and need an ingenious solution. Can they stop the Saudi prince, dismantle the plot, and save the life of Tripoli's target?


*Iranian Protocol

Betrayed by one of your own…*

When the defection of an Iranian nuclear scientist is compromised, CIS spymaster Justin Hall suspects this was an inside job. Unsure who he can trust within his agency, he begins a dangerous game, and soon becomes ensnared in a web of lies and deceit.

When a piece of intelligence points to his former boss, Justin is left with no other choice but to go rogue, forging alliances with a sinister Russian oligarch and Yemeni insurgents. How will Justin find out who has put the entire agency in jeopardy and is working with the enemy, when they anticipate his every move?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Opening Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 1)*



  






*When America demands a hero, Chase Fulton steps to the plate.*

When collegiate baseball phenom Chase Fulton suffers a freak injury on the field that shatters his dreams of becoming a Major League catcher, his future looks bleak until he’s recruited into quasi-governmental covert operations, where his training as an assassin and covert intelligence operative launches him into a world fraught with danger, intrigue, and unexpected passion. As Chase navigates the Caribbean, he’s pursued by a beautiful Russian SVR officer who is trained and prepared to find, interrogate, and kill him if necessary. He learns exactly how deadly the realm of international espionage can be when duty and love collide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Soft Target: A Thriller (Ray Cruz)*



  






*Another action-packed thriller from Stephen Hunter, this time starring Ray Cruz, the son of ex-Marine sniper Bob Lee Swagger, who was introduced in Hunter’s previous bestseller, Dead Zero.*

Ten thousand people jam the aisles, the corridors, the elevators, and the escalators of America, the Mall—a giant Rubik’s Cube of a structure with its own amusement park located in the spacious center atrium. Of those people, 9,988 have come to shop. The other twelve have come to kill.

Ray Cruz, one of the heroes of Hunter’s last bestseller, _Dead Zero_, is in the mall with his fiancée and her family. The retired Marine sniper thought he was done with stalking and killing—but among the trapped thousands, he’s the only one with a plan and the guts to confront the self-proclaimed “Brigade Mumbai.” Now all he needs is a gun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SAS Ghost Patrol: The Ultra-Secret Unit That Posed as Nazi Stormtroopers*



  






*An “amazing” account of Britain’s most audacious act of subterfuge in WWII: an undercover raid of Rommel’s stronghold in Tobruk (The Daily Mirror).*

On a scorching September day in 1942, the Special Air Service (SAS), a special forces unit of the British Army, pulled off one of the most daring, top-secret ruses of the Second World War. The plan (sanctioned by Churchill): cover a grueling two thousand miles of the Sahara desert to attack German general Erwin Rommel’s seemingly impregnable port fortress in North Africa from the rear to break free and arm more than thirty thousand Allied POWs. Led by Capt. Herbert Buck and posing as Afrika Korps soldiers complete with German uniforms and weaponry, the crew broke into the enemy stronghold Trojan Horse–style as part of the coordinated attack on Tobruk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Warlords: An extraordinary re-creation of World War II through the eyes and minds of Hitler, Churchill, Roosevelt and Stalin *



  






*Warlords recreates in forensic and gripping detail the extraordinary mind games between Churchill, Hitler, Stalin and Roosevelt as World War Two unfolded day by day.*

In a unique combination of innovative style and thorough scholarship, _Warlords_ tells the story of World War II through the lives of the four great war leaders: Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin, Winston Churchill, and Franklin Roosevelt.

While their nations fought battles with weapons, the four warlords of the twentieth century fought a war of the mind. Structured along the lines of a cinematic thriller, rapidly cutting from one man to the next, the book takes us blow by blow as they try to outthink and outfight each other. These encounters are told on a day-by-day, even hour-by-hour basis, affording unparalleled insights into parallel actions.

Moving from Whitehall and Washington to the Wolf's Lair and the Kremlin, _Warlords_ documents the psychological battles among the leaders and shows how their thoughts and actions changed history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rethinking Camelot: JFK, the Vietnam War, and U.S. Political Culture *



  






*The famed political critic “analyzes the issue most prominently posed in Oliver Stone’s film JFK . . . strong arguments against Kennedy mythologists” (Publishers Weekly).*

_Rethinking Camelot_ is a thorough analysis of John F. Kennedy’s role in the US invasion of Vietnam and a probing reflection on the elite political culture that allowed and encouraged the Cold War. In it, Chomsky dismisses efforts to resurrect Camelot—an attractive American myth portraying JFK as a shining knight promising peace, foiled only by assassins bent on stopping this lone hero who would have unilaterally withdrawn from Vietnam had he lived. Chomsky argues that US institutions and political culture, not individual presidents, are the key to understanding US behavior during Vietnam. _Rethinking Camelot_ is “an interesting work not only for the history it explores, but also as a study of how various individuals and groups write and interpret history” (_Choice_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We Were There: Revelations from the Dallas Doctors Who Attended to JFK on November 22, 1963*



  






There are few days in American history so immortalized in public memory as November 22, 1963, the date of President John F. Kennedy’s assassination. Adding to the wealth of information about this tragic day is _We Were There_, a truly unique collection of firsthand accounts from the doctors and staff on scene at the hospital where JFK was immediately taken after he was shot.With the help of his former fellow staff members at Parkland Memorial Hospital, Dr. Allen Childs recreates the horrific day, from the president’s arrival in Dallas to the public announcement of his death. Childs presents a multifaceted and sentimental reflection on the day and its aftermath.
In addition to detailing the sequence of events that transpired around JFK’s death, We Were There offers memories of the First Lady, insights on conspiracy theories revolving around the president’s assassination, and recollections of the death of Lee Harvey Oswald, who succumbed two days later in the same hospital where his own victim was pronounced dead.
A compelling, emotional read, _We Were There_ pays tribute to a critical event in American modern history—and to a man whose death was mourned like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Disenchanted (Land of Dis)*



  






Robert Kroese’s _Disenchanted_ comes fully loaded with the wit and charm of _The Princess Bride_ and a sense of humor all its own. This clever take on the traditional fantasy includes footnotes that keep the narrator honest, a cast of characters that resembles something out of the Island of Misfit Toys, and a fantastic setting filled with words and names that test pronunciation skills.
Being assassinated doesn't have many upsides, so when King Boric is felled by a traitor, the king comforts himself with the knowledge that, like all great warriors, he will spend eternity carousing in the Hall of Avandoor. There's just one problem: to claim his heavenly reward, Boric must release the enchanted sword of Brakslaagt.

Now, to avoid being cursed to walk the land of Dis forever as an undead wraith, he must hunt down the mysterious Lord Brand who gave him the sword twenty years ago. So begins Boric's extraordinary journey across the Six Kingdoms of Dis, a walking corpse who wants nothing more than to be disenchanted and left in peace. Along the way he's advised by the Witch of Twyllic, mocked by the threfelings of New Threfelton, burned, shot at, and nearly blown to bits. But nothing can prepare him for coming face-to-face with Lord Brand. For in that moment, Boric discovers that nothing—in life, in death, or in between—is exactly what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Admiral Bob (Bob and Nikki Book 15)*



  






Sally and the rest of the captains finally get Bob to take that promotion he’s been avoiding. That leaves him with a question, just what is an Admiral supposed to do? Soon enough, the folks back on Earth cause bigger problems. Sit back and enjoy the ride, with Admiral Bob and the rest of the crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Springfield 1880*



  





*Springfield Model 1880. Trapdoor rifle with bayonet. Vengeance optional.*

With a handful of murderous rogues, Captain Jed Foster has run off with four wagons containing new Springfield rifles, bayonets, and ammunition meant to resupply the troops at Fort Bowie in Arizona Territory. Foster plans to sell the weapons to the highest bidder—whether it’s Apaches, Mexican revolutionaries, or Confederate veterans who still dream of destroying the Union. But that’s the least of Foster’s problems . . .

His junior officer, Lieutenant Grat Holden, is coming after him. With the help of an ornery ex-sergeant known as “Hard Rock” Masterson and fiery guerilla fighter Soledad, the young lieutenant will face off with war chiefs, banditos, and cutthroat outlaws. That’s just for starters. Then he’s got to take down a man who has enough guns for a small army . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead Man Walking (Sixkiller, U.S. Marshal Book 6) *



  






*THE GREATEST WESTERN WRITERS OF THE 21ST CENTURY
*
Bestselling William W. Johnstone introduces a hero unlike any other on the frontier: a man carrying a badge of the U.S. Government and the heritage of his Cherokee People—John Henry Sixkiller, manhunter.

*BAD BLOOD WILL RUN *

Ignatius O’Reilly is famous for his beautifully crafted counterfeit money. John Henry Sixkiller is famous for hunting criminals into the most violent and dangerous worlds most lawman dare not go. Now, the Deputy U.S. Marshal is zeroing on O’Reilly in San Francisco, when the case blows up in his face. Instead of O’Reilly, Sixkiller finds a beautiful woman and a meddling Federal agent from the Secret Service. O’Reilly gets away and the hunt leads Sixkiller after the woman, the counterfeiter, and the Fed into the rugged Sierra Nevada Mountains. There, a mining town is surrounded by armed men, people inside are dying of disease, and, as outlaws converge, the line between right and wrong disappears . . . until Sixkiller takes out a gun and lays down the law—one bullet at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hang Them Slowly (The Range Detectives Book 2) *



  






*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WHERE THE WILL DEFIES FEAR.
*
Stovepipe Stewart and Wilbur Coleman look like drifters, but don’t be fooled. In this blazing Western saga, these two undercover cowboys get paid to find trouble—and to risk their lives to stomp it out. By any means necessary.

*Strangers. Killers. Spies.*

Vance Brewster is a hardworking young cowboy. Stovepipe and Wilbur are two new ranch hands working at his side. And all three are caught up in a brewing, trigger-happy Montana range war between the Rafter M and Three Rivers. Then the fury suddenly explodes—in a hail of gunfire the three men must show their hands: they’re all hiding their true identities. With Vance falling in love with the daughter of the Three Rivers manager, and Stovepipe and Wilbur paid by a tycoon who needs the violence to stop, all three are in mortal danger. Their real enemies are hiding true identities of their own—and they’re not nice men. The body count is about to go sky high . . . and Stovepipe and Wilbur would prefer not be be on top of the pile.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Above Suspicion: An Undercover FBI Agent, an Illicit Affair, and a Murder of Passion*



  






*The “uncommonly trenchant account of the only known FBI agent to confess to murder” (Kirkus Reviews).*

When rookie FBI agent Mark Putnam received his first assignment in 1987, it was the culmination of a lifelong dream, if not the most desirable location. Pikeville, Kentucky, is high in Appalachian coal country, an outpost rife with lawlessness dating back to the Hatfields and McCoys. As a rising star in the bureau, however, Putnam soon was cultivating paid informants and busting drug rings and bank robbers. But when one informant fell in love with him, passion and duty would collide with tragic results.

A coal miner’s daughter, Susan Smith was a young, attractive, struggling single mother. She was also a drug user sometimes described as a con artist, thief, and professional liar. Ultimately, Putnam gave in to Smith’s relentless pursuit. But when he ended the affair, she waged a campaign of vengeance that threatened to destroy him. When at last she confronted him with a shocking announcement, a violent scuffle ensued, and Putnam, in a burst of uncontrolled rage, fatally strangled her.

Though he had everything necessary to get away with murder—a spotless reputation, a victim with multiple enemies, and the protection of the bureau’s impenetrable shield—his conscience wouldn’t allow it. Tormented by a year of guilt and deception, Putnam finally led authorities to Smith’s remains. This is the story of what happened before, during, and after his startling confession—an account that “should take its place on the dark shelf of the best American true crime” (_Newsday_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Days of Summer (Death on Demand Mysteries, No. 17)*



  






Annie Darling, owner of the Death on Demand mystery bookstore, is understandably upset. It isn't like her p.i. husband Max to abruptly disappear—and homicide is definitely not his style. But when his car is found abandoned on a remote road with a brutally slain, once-beautiful young woman nearby and the murder weapon stashed in the trunk, Annie's worst fears seem justified.

The police have Max all but tried and convicted—except for Chief Billy Cameron, whose unshakable belief in his friend's innocence prompts his removal from the case. And as a media circus descends on tiny Broward's Rock, Annie will have to place her own life in jeopardy to clear her husband's name. But time is running out—and she has only one slim chance to unmask a killer who just may have committed the perfect crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Derailed *



  






When a single mom of a deaf daughter inherits her father's PI business and aims to prove that a young woman's death wasn't an accident, she finds herself on a crash course with her complicated family and a killer determined to keep the truth hidden


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dangerous Habits (Leah Nash Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*No secret stays buried forever.*

When a torrential rainstorm uncovers a hidden corpse, small-town reporter Leah Nash is called in to cover the story.

The body is identified as Sister Mattea Riordan. Leah knew her. She was a nun who worked as an administrator at DeMoss Academy, the local school for troubled kids. The same school that Leah’s sister Lacey attended when she died in a tragic accident five years earlier.

The property at DeMoss Academy includes a large woods and a stretch of bluffs high above the Himmel River. Investigators think it was from this location that Sister Mattea plunged to her death and drowned.

But that’s not the shocking part.

Just before she died, Sister Mattea sent Leah a cryptic message. And it had something to do with Leah’s sister...

What if Lacey’s death wasn’t an accident? What if it was a murder?

What if that same person killed Sister Mattea to cover their misdeeds?

That would mean the killer is still out there.

Now Leah is determined to uncover the truth.

Even if the killer comes after her next...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*She's Got the Money (The Suite #45 Series Book 2) *

Book 1 currently *free here.*




  






TO SAVE THE HIT MAN SHE SWORE TO WALK AWAY FROM, SHE’LL HAVE TO BREAK ALL THE RULES. INCLUDING HIS RULES.


When Emily escaped her old life, she never imagined ending up here: running the front office for a crew of dangerous hit men. Even worse, now she owes them money for protecting her from her abusive husband.

This new situation is ten times deadlier than the life she fled, but every attempt to leave lands her deeper into their world. Especially now that her boss has been taken by some very bad people.

And they want money. A lot of it.

She could walk away. She should walk away. Because to save him means she’ll have to do the unthinkable. And then there’s no turning back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Place To Bury Strangers (Atticus Priest Book 2)*



  






A dog walker finds a human bone on lonely Salisbury Plain. DCI Mackenzie Jones investigates the grisly discovery but cannot explain how it ended up there. She contacts disgraced ex-detective Atticus Priest and the two of them trace the bone to a graveyard in the nearby village of Imber. But the village was abandoned after it was purchased by the Ministry of Defence to train the army, so why have bodies been buried in the graveyard since the church was closed?

At the same time, Atticus is approached by a single dad who needs his help to track down his missing daughter. Atticus takes on the case and finds himself battling a London gang who are selling their drugs in Salisbury and a host of witnesses who don’t seem to be telling him the truth.

Atticus and Mack deal with the fiendishly complex case and unpick a conspiracy that cuts to the heart of the English establishment - while dealing with their own feelings for one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Thin Line: A Jack Noble Thriller 3*



  






*The addictive USA Today bestselling thriller series is back as L.T. Ryan's former government assassin Jack Noble races from New York, to Paris, to Washington D.C. on the trail of a rogue agent marked for termination.*

When friends can no longer be trusted, and enemies must be, Noble is forced to make a decision that will compromise his integrity, his conscience, and his life.

Noble faces a simple choice. Right or wrong. Life or death. It's a thin line.

_What side of that line is Jack Noble on?_

Fans of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this Jack Noble suspense thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When Dead in Greece (Jack Noble Thriller Book 5)*



  






*A ghost on the Greek island of Crete.*

Jack Noble is grounded, recovering from his injuries and a near-death experience. The small town isn't so bad. An old guy named Esau has provided him with a place to stay. The food's good. And Isadora, Esau's niece, is easy on the eyes.

But tranquility is interrupted when a group of local criminal's threatens Esau, and kidnaps his niece. Despite his weakened state, Jack risks it all to save the beautiful woman he hardly knows, and settle the debt that Esau signed in blood.

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this fast-paced international thriller!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Noble Retribution (Jack Noble Thriller Book 6)*



  






*Jack Noble is dead.*
A ghost.
At least that is what the world believes.

Truth is, he's been hiding out on the Greek Island of Crete for six months.

Three people know Jack's secret. One is with him. Another needs him back in the U.S. The third wants him dead.

Six months is a long time for a guy like Jack to be out of action. His edge has eroded. He is contemplating leaving his old life, slipping away, disappearing for good. But Jack realizes he can't hide forever. He made a mess, now he has to clean it up. He will repay his debt.

_Or die trying._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Deadline (Jack Noble Thriller Book 11)*



  






*One final job.
One final life to take.
One final deadline.*

Jack Noble faces off with Frank Skinner one last time.
Skinner is judge, jury, and executioner.
And he's prepared to carry out a death sentence.
For Noble, there's only one way out.
He has to break all the rules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*End Game: A Jack Noble Thriller*



  






_*Marcus Hamilton Thanos is marked for death.
And Jack Noble is the man for the job.
But when the high-profile target vanishes the day of the assassination attempt,
Jack is forced to team up with a female FBI agent who was poised to learn Thanos's secret that morning.*_

Together they are plunged into a frantic race across state lines and international borders in order to solve the mystery, all the while unsure of who they can trust.

And what they discover is that the truth is more chilling and deceptive than either of them could have imagined.

*Fans of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this Jack Noble suspense thriller.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eagles at War (Eagles of Rome Book 1) *



  






*ONLY THE GODS CAN SAVE THE ROMANS NOW

AD 9, Germania. *East of the river Rhine, tribes hostile to Rome prepare a deadly ambush.

Their leader is the charismatic chieftain and trusted ally of Rome, Arminius, whose dream is to drive out the brutal invaders of his land.

Pitted against him are veteran centurion Lucius Tullus and the Roman provincial governor, Varus.

Together with three local legions, they leave their summer camp to begin the march back to the Roman forts on the Rhine.

They have no idea that in the forests and bog of the Teutoburg, mud, slaughter and bloody death await …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Most Wanted (Alexander King Book 3) *



  






*He was the CIA's most deadly secret weapon. Now he is the world's most wanted man.*

★★★★★ "King sits alongside Rapp, Reacher, and Harvath as my favorite action-thriller heroes."

Elite counterterrorism operator Alexander King is on a mission in Mexico City when a surprise is left for him in the trunk of his car. The contents will change his life forever, and may very well end his legendary run with the CIA.

King's entire career has been about saving others. This time it will take everything he's got just to save himself.

*If you couldn't put down Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Brad Thor's Scot Harvath, or David Baldacci's Will Robie, fans of Bradley Wright believe you won't be able to put down the addictive Alexander King.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Mosaic (Breakthrough Book 5)*



  






The world is losing hope.

Political and social infighting threaten to destroy the world. Rancor and hatred only grow stronger, engulfing entire nations. And each day moral and economic strife brings embroiled countries ever closer to war.

But hope is not dead. Everywhere, pockets of honor and compassion continue to persevere. Where human lives are cherished and valor endures. And one small, extraordinary group fights to save us all.

A team in possession of the mother of all secrets. The one secret – the one discovery – that could bring the world back from the brink.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Immortal Hate (Harry Bauer Book 5)*



  






Harry Bauer’s job is to take out the trash. He works for Cobra, a secret agency that assassinates tyrants, cartel bosses - and other trash.

Colonel Kostas Marcović was one of the butchers of the Vukovar Hospital massacre. He was a mark like any other. Except that Marcović was hiding on St George Island in the Caribbean, where the Colombian cartel Bloque Meta was trying to open up a new path to Florida. And Harry had a big problem with drug cartels, a problem that threatened to pull the whole mission of track.

That wasn’t the only problem Harry faced on that sultry, tropical island. There was also Maria, the sultry, tropical owner of Old Joe’s - and the local drug lord’s girl. Then there was the mysterious Helen, Maria’s friend. She had a past, and an agenda, that Harry cannot fathom.

Worst of all, when Harry finally tracks down Marcović, it turns out there are two of them. Both hate each other, both claim to be innocent, and Helen loves them both. Now Harry must decide, which one lives and which one dies…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Betrayal: The Great Siege of Constantinople *



  






*An engrossing chronicle of the Fourth Crusade and the fall of the Holy Roman Empire, from the bestselling author of Thermopylae*_._
At the dawn of the thirteenth century, Constantinople stood as the bastion of Christianity in Eastern Europe. The capital city of the Byzantine Empire, it was a center of art, culture, and commerce that had commanded trading routes between Asia, Russia, and Europe for hundreds of years. But in 1204, the city suffered a devastating attack that would spell the end of the Holy Roman Empire.

The army of the Fourth Crusade had set out to reclaim Jerusalem, but under the sway of their Venetian patrons, the crusaders diverted from their path in order to lay siege to Constantinople. With longstanding tensions between the Roman Catholic and Eastern Orthodox churches, the crusaders set arms against their Christian neighbors, destroying a vital alliance between Eastern and Western Rome.

In _The Great Betrayal_, historian Ernle Bradford brings to life this powerful tale of envy and greed, demonstrating the far-reaching consequences this siege would have across Europe for centuries to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battle for Quebec 1759: Britain's Conquest of Canada (Battles & Campaigns) *



  






The definitive history of the campaigns in Canada between the British and French Empires during the Seven Years War. On September 13, 1759, British and French forces fought one of the most decisive battles of history, on the Plains of Abraham outside the Canadian capital of Quebec. The British force decisively routed the French, seized the city and ultimately all of Canada. Both the French and British commanders fell in the battle, and ever since the pathos and heroism of the encounter have engrossed historians. The struggle for Quebec was far more than one climactic battle. The campaign involved an immense military and naval operation, an 18th-century D-Day, which had begun the year before. Matthew Ward has researched extensively in archives in Britain and Canada to look at the entire campaign for Quebec, from its inception in Whitehall to its ultimate culmination in Montreal in 1760. He has probed beyond the actions of commanders and generals, to examine the experiences of the campaign for the ordinary soldier and civilian. What emerges is not just a picture of bravery and heroism, but also of a campaign which became increasingly brutal and cruel, both sides resorting to practices such as the routine scalping of enemy dead. It is also a surprising picture of the day-to-day, often mundane, lives of civilians and troops many thousands of miles from home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Under a Blood Red Sun: The Remarkable Story of PT Boats in the Philippines and the Rescue of General MacArthur*



  






*The author of Into the Dark Water “balances scholarly research with accessible storytelling” to tell the heroic WWII account of Torpedo Boat Squadron 3 (Midwest Book Review).*

During the opening days of World War II in the Pacific, a small group of American sailors in the Philippines were propelled into the forefront of the fighting against the navy and air power of Imperial Japan. They were manned with six small, wooden PT-boats and led by a courageous, larger-than-life character in Lt. John D. Bulkeley.

As America’s defense of the Philippines crumbled under the weight of a massive Japanese assault, the courageous activities of Bulkeley’s Torpedo Boat Squadron 3 made headlines across the United States—often as the only good news coming from the bleak Pacific front. The unit achieved everlasting fame by evacuating Gen. Douglas MacArthur from the front. Then, the squadron continued to fight on until all six of its torpedo boats were lost under fire. The fate of the doomed American defenders was sealed when the Japanese won the battle for the islands in the spring of 1942.

The exploits of the unit were immortalized in the blockbuster 1945 movie _They Were Expendable_, starring John Wayne and Robert Montgomery, but since then, the saga of Bulkeley and his men has slipped into history. _Under a Blood Red Sun_ revives the story of the Philippine PT-boats through the intertwined accounts of Bulkeley and his subordinate officers and men. It is a story of the courage and sacrifice of men thousands of miles from their homeland, representing American gallantry and fighting prowess, giving the Japanese a taste of what was to come their way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Radio Operator on the Eastern Front: An Illustrated Memoir, 1940-1949*



  






This is the true and dramatic testimony of a German grenadier during World War II.

Erhard Steiniger joined his Wehrmacht unit on 12 October 1940 as a radio operator, a role which required his constant presence with troops at the Front, right in the midst of combat. On 22 June 1941, he accompanied his division to Lithuania where he experienced the catastrophic first day of Operation Barbarossa.

He later witnessed intense clashes during the conquest of the Baltic islands and the battles leading up to Leningrad on the Volkhov and Lake Ladoga. He describes the retreat from battles in Estonia, Kurland and East Prussia and his eventual surrender and captivity in Siberia. He finally returned to Germany in October 1949, a broken man.

From the first page to the last, this is a captivating eyewitness account of the horrors of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wade McClusky and the Battle of Midway*



  






During the Battle of Midway in June 1942, US Navy dive bomber pilot Wade McClusky proved himself to be one of the greatest pilots and combat leaders in American history, but his story has never been told – until now.

It was Wade McClusky who remained calm when the Japanese fleet was not where it was expected to be. It was he who made the counterintuitive choice to then search to the north instead of to the south. It was also McClusky who took the calculated risk of continuing to search even though his bombers were low on fuel and may not have enough to make it back to the _Enterprise_. His ability to remain calm under enormous pressure played a huge role in the US Navy winning this decisive victory that turned the tide of war in the Pacific.

This book is the story of exactly the right man being in exactly the right place at exactly the right time. Wade McClusky was that man and this is his story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stalingrad: The City that Defeated the Third Reich *



  






The turning point of World War II came at Stalingrad. Hitler's soldiers stormed the city in September 1942 in a bid to complete the conquest of Europe. Yet Stalingrad never fell. After months of bitter fighting, 100,000 surviving Germans, huddled in the ruined city, surrendered to Soviet troops.

During the battle and shortly after its conclusion, scores of Red Army commanders and soldiers, party officials and workers spoke with a team of historians who visited from Moscow to record their conversations. The tapestry of their voices provides groundbreaking insights into the thoughts and feelings of Soviet citizens during wartime.

Legendary sniper Vasily Zaytsev recounted the horrors he witnessed at Stalingrad: "You see young girls, children hanging from trees in the park.[ . . .] That has a tremendous impact." Nurse Vera Gurova attended hundreds of wounded soldiers in a makeshift hospital every day, but she couldn't forget one young amputee who begged her to avenge his suffering. "Every soldier and officer in Stalingrad was itching to kill as many Germans as possible," said Major Nikolai Aksyonov.

These testimonials were so harrowing and candid that the Kremlin forbade their publication, and they were forgotten by modern history -- until now. Revealed here in English for the first time, they humanize the Soviet defenders and allow Jochen Hellbeck, in _Stalingrad_, to present a definitive new portrait of the most fateful battle of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Mosquito Fleet: The History of the PT Boat in World War II*



  






*The Mosquito Fleet*, first published in 1963, is a classic account of America’s small but strategically important fleet of PT boats during the Second World War. The lightweight boats proved to be a significant ‘irritant’ to the enemy in terms of their effectiveness in combat, hence the nickname ‘Mosquito.’ The book covers the use of PT boats in the Pacific, Atlantic and Mediterranean theaters, and is based on action reports, squadron histories, and other naval records, plus diaries, letters, anecdotes, etc. supplied by PT crewmen. Included are six maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tidal Wave: From Leyte Gulf to Tokyo Bay*



  






The United States Navy won such overwhelming victories in 1944 that, had the navy faced a different enemy, the war would have been over at the conclusion of the Battle of Leyte Gulf.

However, in the moment of victory on 25 October 1944, the US Navy found itself confronting an enemy that had been inconceivable until it appeared. The _kamikaze_, 'divine wind' in Japanese, was something Americans were totally unprepared for; a violation of every belief held in the West. The attacks were terrifying: regardless of the damage inflicted on an attacking airplane, there was no certainty of safety aboard the ship until that airplane was completely destroyed.

Based on first-person accounts, _Tidal Wave_ is the story of the naval campaigns in the Pacific from the victory at Leyte Gulf to the end of the war, in which the US Navy would fight harder for survival than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Hope Island: Britain, Occupied Europe, and the Brotherhood That Helped Turn the Tide of War*



  






*A groundbreaking account of how Britain became the base of operations for the exiled leaders of Europe in their desperate struggle to reclaim their continent from Hitler, from the New York Times bestselling author of Citizens of London and Those Angry Days*

When the Nazi blitzkrieg rolled over continental Europe in the early days of World War II, the city of London became a refuge for the governments and armed forces of six occupied nations who escaped there to continue the fight. So, too, did General Charles de Gaulle, the self-appointed representative of free France. 

As the only European democracy still holding out against Hitler, Britain became known to occupied countries as “Last Hope Island.” Getting there, one young emigré declared, was “like getting to heaven.”

In this epic, character-driven narrative, acclaimed historian Lynne Olson takes us back to those perilous days when the British and their European guests joined forces to combat the mightiest military force in history. Here we meet the courageous King Haakon of Norway, whose distinctive “H7” monogram became a symbol of his country’s resistance to Nazi rule, and his fiery Dutch counterpart, Queen Wilhelmina, whose antifascist radio broadcasts rallied the spirits of her defeated people. Here, too, is the Earl of Suffolk, a swashbuckling British aristocrat whose rescue of two nuclear physicists from France helped make the Manhattan Project possible.

_Last Hope Island_ also recounts some of the Europeans’ heretofore unsung exploits that helped tilt the balance against the Axis: the crucial efforts of Polish pilots during the Battle of Britain; the vital role played by French and Polish code breakers in cracking the Germans’ reputedly indecipherable Enigma code; and the flood of top-secret intelligence about German operations—gathered by spies throughout occupied Europe—that helped ensure the success of the 1944 Allied invasion. 

A fascinating companion to _Citizens of London, _Olson’s bestselling chronicle of the Anglo-American alliance, _Last Hope Island_ recalls with vivid humanity that brief moment in time when the peoples of Europe stood together in their effort to roll back the tide of conquest and restore order to a broken continent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club: Naval Aviation in the Vietnam War*



  






*The 'Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club' was the tongue-in-cheek nickname of the US Seventh Fleet that was stationed off the coast of Vietnam and this book tells the full story of the US Naval air campaign in the Vietnam War from 1965 to 1975.*

On August 2, 1964, the USS _Maddox_ became embroiled in the infamous Gulf of Tonkin incident that led directly to America's increased involvement in the Vietnam War. Supporting the _Maddox_ that day were four F-8E Crusaders from the USS _Ticonderoga_, and this was the very start of the US Navy's commitment to the air war over Vietnam.

_The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club_ is titled after the nickname for the US Navy's Seventh Fleet which was stationed off the coast of Vietnam, and it tells the full story of the US Navy's war in the air. It details all the operations from the USS _Maddox_ onwards through to the eventual withdrawal of the fleet following the collapse of South Vietnam in 1975.

The Seventh Fleet's Task Force 77, which at points during the war had as many as six carriers on station at any one time with 70–100 aircraft on each, provided vital air support for combat troops on the ground, while at the same time taking part in the major operations against North Vietnam itself such as _Rolling Thunder_, _Linebacker I_ and _II_. All of these operations took place in a hostile environment of flak, missiles and MiGs.

The story is told through the dramatic first-hand accounts of those that took part in the fighting, with many of the interviews carried out by the author himself. The Vietnamese perspective is also given, with the author having had access to the official Vietnamese account of the war in the air. The author also has a personal interest in the story, as at the age of 20 he served with the US Seventh Fleet off the coast of Vietnam and was personally involved in the dramatic history of _The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Falklands War*



  






*A detailed history of the brief 1980s conflict between the UK and Argentina, from the author of The First Day on the Somme.*

With the surprise Argentine invasion of the remote Falkland Islands on April 2, 1982, the United Kingdom found itself at war. Due to the resolve of a determined Prime Minister and the resourcefulness of the Armed Forces, a task force, codenamed Operation Corporate, was quickly dispatched. Remarkably, just over two months later, the islands were liberated, and the invaders defeated. By any standards this was an outstanding feat of arms, cooperation made possible by political resolve, sound planning, strong leadership and the courage and determination of the British forces.

Martin Middlebrook, the renowned military historian, has skillfully weaved the many strands of this extraordinary achievement into a fascinating, thorough and highly readable account. Thanks to his meticulous research he covers action at sea, on the land and in the air as well as providing the strategic overview. The author’s use of many first-hand accounts reveals what it was like to be part of this audacious military endeavor. The experiences of the Falkland Islanders during the Argentine occupation are also included. Thirty years on, Middlebrook’s _The Falklands War_ is still an authoritative and thoroughly readable account of this historic enterprise.

*Originally published as Operation Corporate: The Story of the Falklands War, 1982.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rocket's Red Glare: A WW II Era Alternate History Novel*



  






Rocket’s Red Glare is an alternate history novel set in New York City, 1941.
FDR is dead and the US is fascist. Charles Lindbergh is president and Joseph P. Kennedy is Treasury Secretary. Fred Trump is Mayor of New York. Oligarchs and plutocrats have the presidential ear. German American Bundists are rioting while police look away. As WW II officially begins, the British are defeated.
FBI agent Jack Kennedy begins to suspect the Holocaust about the same time he discovers Lindbergh’s second family in Germany. Work on the bomb begins as a romance deepens between a mobster’s daughter and a scientist at Los Alamos.
The mob and America’s top scientists form The Resistance, working under a mysterious leader whose identity isn’t revealed until the last chapter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blood of Elves (The Witcher Book 3 / The Witcher Saga Novels Book 1)*



  






*NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES*

*The Witcher, Geralt of Rivia, becomes the guardian of Ciri, surviving heiress of a bloody revolution and prophesied savior of the world, in the first novel of Andrzej Sapkowski's New York Times bestselling series that inspired the hit Netflix show and the blockbuster video games.*

For over a century, humans, dwarves, gnomes, and elves have lived together in relative peace. But times have changed, the uneasy peace is over, and now the races are fighting once again. The only good elf, it seems, is a dead elf.

Geralt of Rivia, the cunning assassin known as the Witcher, has been waiting for the birth of a prophesied child. This child has the power to change the world—for good, or for evil.

As the threat of war hangs over the land and the child is hunted for her extraordinary powers, it will become Geralt's responsibility to protect them all. And the Witcher never accepts defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Shoot Canoes, Don't They?*



  






*With tongue pressed firmly in cheek and a gentle but penetrating eye for human foibles, Patrick F. McManus celebrates the hidden pleasures, unappreciated lore, and opportunities for disaster to be found in the recreations of camping, hunting, and fishing in his hilarious collection They Shoot Canoes, Don’t They?*

Gathered here for the reader’s edification are such treasures as the true but little known story of the discovery of the efficacy of live bait by Genghis Khan’s chef, an examination of the precarious and perhaps fanatical expertise required for ice fishing, and a consideration of the circumstances that can cause a deer to ride a bicycle.

Among additional topics explored are The Crouch Hop and Other Useful Outdoor Steps, The Sensuous Angler, and Psychic Powers for Outdoorsmen. Included, too, is The Hunter’s Dictionary, an invaluable lexicon that helps the novice sportsman understand such arcane terminology as “Ooooooeee-ah-ah-ah! (If there’s one thing I hate, it’s putting on cold, wet pants in the morning)” and “Baff mast pime ig bead feas mid miff pife! (That’s the last time I try to eat peas in the dark with my hunting knife!)”

The author’s appreciation of outdoor life began in his early boyhood, when he absorbed a wealth of improbable information imparted by the old woodsman Rancid Crabtree, “who bathed only on leap years.” Young McManus also enjoyed special adventures with his ill-remembered sidekick, Retch Sweeney, and another boon companion of days gone by, the loquacious family dog, Strange, whose exploits as a hunter were limited to assaulting stray chickens and on one memorable occasion a skunk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ash Child (The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré Book 9)*



  






*In modern-day Montana, brushfires, meth dealers, and murder challenge a deputy in a mystery that’s “a pleasure to read” (Publishers Weekly).*

In the midst of a drought in Toussaint, Montana, Métis Indian tracker and cattle investigator Gabriel Du Pré learns that Maddy Collins has been killed—and goes looking for answers.

Du Pré suspects a pair of boys who, despite their good upbringing, have fallen in with a gang of crystal meth dealers. Not long after the murder, they vanish. As the town is threatened by a forest fire, Du Pré puts his own life at risk to hunt for the two young men, not knowing whether they’re alive or dead. But if the inferno reaches Toussaint, no one will be safe.

_Ash Child _is the 9th book in The Montana Mysteries Featuring Gabriel Du Pré series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*UNSUB: A Novel (An UNSUB Novel Book 1) *



  






*A riveting psychological thriller inspired by the never-caught Zodiac Killer, about a young detective determined to apprehend the serial murderer who destroyed her family and terrorized a city twenty years earlier.
*
Caitlin Hendrix has been a Narcotics detective for six months when the killer at the heart of all her childhood nightmares reemerges: the Prophet. An UNSUB—what the FBI calls an unknown subject—the Prophet terrorized the Bay Area in the 1990s and nearly destroyed her father, the lead investigator on the case.

The Prophet’s cryptic messages and mind games drove Detective Mack Hendrix to the brink of madness, and Mack’s failure to solve the series of ritualized murders—eleven seemingly unconnected victims left with the ancient sign for Mercury etched into their flesh—was the final nail in the coffin for a once promising career.

Twenty years later, two bodies are found bearing the haunting signature of the Prophet. Caitlin Hendrix has never escaped the shadow of her father’s failure to protect their city. But now the ruthless madman is killing again and has set his sights on her, threatening to undermine the fragile barrier she rigidly maintains for her own protection, between relentless pursuit and dangerous obsession.

Determined to decipher his twisted messages and stop the carnage, Caitlin ignores her father’s warnings as she draws closer to the killer with each new gruesome murder. Is it a copycat, or can this really be the same Prophet who haunted her childhood? Will Caitlin avoid repeating her father’s mistakes and redeem her family name, or will chasing the Prophet drag her and everyone she loves into the depths of the abyss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil Aspect: A Novel*



  






*Steeped in the folklore of Eastern Europe, and set in the shadow of Nazi darkness erupting just beyond the Czech border, this bone-chilling, richly imagined novel is propulsively entertaining, and impossible to put down.*

Czechoslovakia, 1935: Viktor Kosárek, a newly trained psychiatrist who studied under Carl Jung, arrives at the infamous Hrad Orlu Asylum for the Criminally Insane. The facility is located in a medieval mountaintop castle surrounded by forests, on a site that is well known for concealing dark secrets going back many centuries. The asylum houses six inmates--the country's most treacherous killers--known to the terrified public as the Devil's Six. Viktor intends to use a new medical technique to prove that these patients share a common archetype of evil, a phenomenon he calls The Devil Aspect. Yet as he begins to learn the stunning secrets of these patients, he must face the unnerving possibility that these six may share a darker truth.
Meanwhile, in Prague, fear grips the city as a phantom serial killer emerges in the dark alleys. Police investigator Lukas Smolak, desperate to locate the culprit (a copycat of Jack the Ripper), turns to Viktor and the doctors at Hrad Orlu for their expertise with the psychotic criminal mind. And Viktor finds himself wrapped up in a case more terrifying than he could have ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sword of the Templars*



  






*From the USA Today bestselling author of The Aztec Heresy

A mystery that spans the past

A conspiracy that lives on in the heart of an ancient order...*

Army Ranger Lt. Col. John Holliday had resigned himself to ending his career teaching at West Point. When his uncle passes away, Holliday discovers a medieval sword-wrapped in Adolf Hitler's personal battle standard. But when someone burns down his uncle's house in an attempt to retrieve the sword, Holliday realizes that he's being drawn into a war that has been fought for centuries-a war in which he may be the next casualty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Templar*



  






After nearly losing his life in Africa, retired Army Ranger and historian John Holliday is ready for some R&R back in the U.S. But when a disheveled Russian called Genrikhovich intercepts him in the airport, Holliday's homecoming will have to wait.

Genrikhovich claims to know of a long-lost sword called Aos-the companion to Holliday's own Templar sword. Holliday quickly finds himself on a flight to Turkey, where he begins following a trail that will lead him to the dark heart of Russia-where the ancient Templar Order has secretly wielded power for centuries...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Die in Vienna*



  






*Soon to be a major motion picture starring Jake Gyllenhaal.

He’s seen something that could get him killed. But what?*

Freddie Makin is a spy for hire. For a year he’s been watching Jiang Cheng, an academic whose life seems suspiciously normal. To Freddie it’s just a job: he never asks who’s paying him and why—until the day someone is sent to kill him, and suddenly the watcher becomes the watched.

On the run from whoever wants him dead, Freddie knows he must have seen something incriminating. The only trouble is, he has no idea what. Is the CIA behind all this—or does it go higher than that? Have his trackers uncovered his own murky past?

As he’s forced into a lethal dance across Vienna, Freddie knows one thing for sure: his only hope for survival is keeping the truth from the other side, and making sure the secrets from his past stay hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Names of the Dead*



  






*They locked him up. Now he’s out—for revenge.*

Former CIA officer James ‘Wes’ Wesley paid the ultimate price for his patriotism when he was locked up in a French jail for an anti-terror operation gone wrong—abandoned by the Agency he served, shunned by his colleagues and friends, cut off from his family.

Now he is shattered by the news that his ex-wife, Rachel, a State Department analyst, has been killed in a terrorist attack in Spain. He also discovers that his young son, Ethan, is missing. But Wes didn’t know he had a son—until now.

Why was Rachel in Spain? And why did she keep his son secret from him?

Granted early release, Wes takes flight across Europe to search for the truth and exact his revenge. But can he catch the spies who betrayed him before they track him down? In order to find the answers and save his son, Wes realises he must confront the dark secrets in his own past—before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Know Much About the Universe: Everything You Need to Know About Outer Space but Never Learned *



  






Who dug those canals on Mars? What was the biblical Star of Bethlehem? Were the pyramids built by extraterrestrials?

From the ancients who charted the heavens to _Star Trek_, The _X-Files_, and _Apollo 13_, outer space has intrigued people through the ages. Yet most of us look up at the night sky and feel totally in the dark when it comes to the basic facts about the universe.

Kenneth C. Davis steps into that void with a lively and readable guide to the discoveries, theories, and real people who have shed light on the mysteries and wonders of the cosmos. Discover why Einstein was such a genius, the truth behind a blue moon or two, the amazing secrets of Stonehenge, and even how one great astronomer lost his nose.

With the fun question-and-answer format that has appealed to the millions of readers of his bestselling Don't Much About® series, you'll be taking off on an exciting armchair exploration of the solar system, the Milky Way, and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Know Much About Mythology: Everything You Need to Know About the Greatest Stories in Human History but Never Learned *



  






The latest installment in the _New York Times_ bestselling Don't Know Much About® series -- a magical journey into the timeless world of mythology

It has been fifteen years since _Kenneth C. Davis_ first dazzled audiences with his instant classic _Don't Know Much About® History_, vividly bringing the past to life and proving that Americans don't hate history, they just hate the dull, textbook version they were fed in school. With humor, wit, and a knack for storytelling, Davis has been bringing readers of all ages up to speed on history, geography, and science ever since. Now, in the classic traditions of Edith Hamilton and Joseph Campbell, he turns his talents to the world of myth.

Where do we come from? Why do stars shine and the seasons change? What is evil? Since the beginning of time, people have answered such questions by crafting imaginative stories that have served as religion, science, philosophy, and popular literature. In his irreverent and popular question-and-answer style, Davis introduces and explains the great myths of the world, as well as the works of literature that have made them famous. In a single volume, he tackles Mesopotamia's Gilgamesh, the first hero in world mythology; Achilles and the Trojan War; Stonehenge and the Druids; Thor, the Nordic god of thunder; Chinese oracle bones; the use of peyote in ancient Native American rites; and the dramatic life and times of the man who would be Buddha.

Ever familiar and instructive, Davis shows why the ancient tales of gods and heroes -- from Mount Olympus to Machu Picchu, from ancient Rome to the icy land of the Norse -- continue to speak to us today, in our movies, art, language, and music. For mythology novices and buffs alike, and for anyone who loves a good story, _Don't Know Much About® Mythology_ is a lively and insightful look into the greatest stories ever told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Reign of Wolf 21: The Saga of Yellowstone's Legendary Druid Pack*



  






*“A redemption story, an adventure story, and perhaps above all, a love story.”—Nate Blakeslee, New York Times-bestselling author of American Wolf

The Druid Peak Pack was the most famous wolf pack in Yellowstone National Park, and maybe even in the world.

This is the dramatic true story of its remarkable leader, Wolf 21—whose compassion and loyalty challenges commonly held beliefs about alpha males.*

In this compelling follow-up to the national bestseller _The Rise of Wolf 8,_ Rick McIntyre profiles one of Yellowstone’s most revered alpha males, Wolf 21. Leader of the Druid Peak Pack, Wolf 21 was known for his unwavering bravery, his unusual benevolence (unlike other alphas, he never killed defeated rival males), and his fierce commitment to his mate, the formidable Wolf 42. 

Wolf 21 and Wolf 42 were attracted to each other the moment they met—but Wolf 42’s jealous sister interfered viciously in their relationship. After an explosive insurrection within the pack, the two wolves came together at last as leaders of the Druid Peak Pack, which dominated the park for more than 10 years. 

McIntyre recounts the pack’s fascinating saga with compassion and a keen eye for detail, drawing on his many years of experience observing Yellowstone wolves in the wild. His outstanding work of science writing offers unparalleled insight into wolf behavior and Yellowstone’s famed wolf reintroduction project. *It also offers a love story for the ages.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secret Lives of the Civil War: What Your Teachers Never Told You about the War Between the States*



  






Legendary Heroes of U.S. History—As You’ve Never Seen Them Before!

_Secret Lives of the Civil War _features irreverent and uncensored profiles of men and women from the Union and the Confederacy—complete with hundreds of little-known and downright bizarre facts. You’ll discover that:

• Mary Todd Lincoln claimed to receive valuable military strategies from ghosts in the spirit
world.
• Jefferson Davis once imported camels for soldiers stationed in the American southwest.
• Ulysses S. Grant spent much of the Vicksburg campaign on a horse named “Kangaroo.”
• James Longstreet fought the Battle of Antietam wearing carpet slippers.
• William T. Sherman was the victim of two shipwrecks on the same day.
• Harriet Tubman experienced frequent and bizarre hallucinations.
• Stonewall Jackson was a notorious hypochondriac (he always sat up straight, fearing that
slouching would compress his vital organs).

With chapters on everyone from William Quantrill (a guerilla leader whose skull later ended up in the basement of a fraternity house) to Rose O’Neal Greenhow (perhaps the South’s most glamorous spy), _Secret Lives of the Civil War_ features a mix of famous faces and unsung heroes. American history was never this much fun in school!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pickett's Charge: A New Look at Gettysburg's Final Attack*



  






*A look at one of the most important events of the Civil War in an “almost minute-by-minute account of the most famous infantry charge in history (William C. Davis, Civil War author and distinguished scholar).*

The Battle of Gettysburg was the turning point of the Civil War, producing over 57,000 dead and wounded in a battle that would stand as the Confederacy’s high watermark. On the third day of fierce fighting, Robert E. Lee’s attempt to invade the North came to a head in Pickett’s Charge. The infantry assault consisted of nine brigades of soldiers in a line that stretched for over a mile, and would result in a horrific slaughter with casualties of over fifty percent for the Confederates. It was a devastating blow to Southern morale.

_Pickett’s Charge_ is a detailed analysis of one of the most iconic and defining events in American history, presenting a much-needed fresh look—including unvarnished truths and ugly realities—about an unforgettable story. With the luxury of hindsight, historians have long denounced the folly of Lee’s attack, but this work reveals the tactical brilliance of a master plan that went awry.

Special emphasis is placed on the common soldiers on both sides, especially the non-Virginia attackers outside of Pickett’s Virginia Division. These fighters’ moments of cowardice, failure, and triumph are explored using their own words


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Israel: A History*



  






*“The most comprehensive account of Israeli history yet published” (Efraim Karsh, The Sunday Telegraph).*

Fleeing persecution in Europe, thousands of Jewish immigrants settled in Palestine after World War II. Renowned historian Martin Gilbert crafts a riveting account of Israel’s turbulent history, from the birth of the Zionist movement under Theodor Herzl to the unexpected declaration of its statehood in 1948, and through the many wars, conflicts, treaties, negotiations, and events that have shaped its past six decades—including the Six Day War, the Intifada, Suez, and the Yom Kippur War. Drawing on a wealth of first-hand source materials, eyewitness accounts, and his own personal and intimate knowledge of the country, Gilbert weaves a complex narrative that’s both gripping and informative, and probes both the ideals and realities of modern statehood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Forager: 1944 Battle for Saipan, Invasion of Tinian, and Recapture of Guam *



  






“_History buffs and newbie history buffs alike will love this book_.” —Reviewer

*A gripping account of one of the most daring—and disturbing—operations in the Pacific war.*

From the heavy fighting in Saipan to the securing of Tinian and Guam, the Pacific war left its profound mark in this sheltered corner of the world, which would be felt for several decades to come. Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for US forces and the Japanese Navy.

This book offers you a new look at the WWII Pacific Theater, providing an enlightening glimpse into the battles and campaigns during the Allied offensive. With a breakdown of three significant US campaigns:

● *Battle for Saipan*, since the fall of the Marshall Islands a few months earlier, both sides prepared for an American onslaught against the Marianas and Saipan in particular.

● *Invasion of Tinian*, is the incredible account of the assault on Tinian. Located just under six miles southwest of Saipan. This was the first use of napalm and the “shore to shore” concept.

● *Recapture of Guam*, offers a gripping retelling of the recapture of the Japanese-held island of Guam, captured by the Japanese in 1941 during one of the first Pacific campaigns of the War.

Each of these momentous operations are fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

This brilliant book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of history and combat that defined the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Final Archives of the Führerbunker: Berlin in 1945, the Chancellery and the Last Days of Hitler *



  






In November 1945, two French officers secretly entered the Führerbunker, the air raid shelter near the Chancellery in Berlin. The bunker was the last home of Adolf Hitler; the background of the last months of his life and the war; where he married Eva Braun on April 29, 1945; and where he killed himself less than two days later.

In the middle of a heap of furniture and broken objects, the two officers found hundreds of documents littering the ground. Among the documents that they retrieved were a dozen telegrams of historic importance that allow us to understand the spirit of the last leaders of the Third Reich as well as the events that took place between April 23 and 26, 1945. These and other documents are presented for the first time in this book, shown in their proper context with an expert commentary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sighted Sub, Sank Same: The United States Navy's Air Campaign against the U-Boat *



  






*A historian examines the U.S. Navy’s efforts to stop Axis forces from attacking Allied merchant ships providing supplies during World War II.*

During the Second World War, a battle was waged to cut the lifeline of food and armaments sailing across the Atlantic from North America. It evolved into a far-ranging conflict beyond the North Atlantic and the eastern seaboard of the United States. It covered the frigid waters off Iceland down to the warm waters of Florida, through the Caribbean Sea, across the ocean to the Bay of Biscay, the Mediterranean Sea, down to Africa, and across the South Atlantic to Brazil’s southern tip. Nazi Germany’s efforts to deny supplies from reaching Europe came at a high price, losing 783 U-boats and approximately 30,000 men between 1939 and 1945, with land and carrier-based naval air units sinking 83 German submarines of the 159 sunk by American aircraft. Axis forces saw their submarines targeted as well in the Atlantic, with Imperial Japanese submarine I-52 and the Italian Archimede falling victim to American naval aircraft armed with depth bombs or acoustic homing torpedoes.

All the dramatic action is captured in _Sighted Sub, Sank Same_. This book contains over 200 color and black and white photographs, as well as personal interviews, interrogation reports, personal correspondence, and after-action reports, weaving a fascinating history about the naval air campaign in the Atlantic, Caribbean, and Mediterranean Theaters during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Focke-Wulf Fw 190: The Early Years—Operations Over France and Britain (Air War Archive)*



  






*An exploration of the early service of Germany’s Fw 190, containing a unique collection of rare photos displaying the wide use of this aircraft.*

Widely regarded as the Luftwaffe’s finest fighter, the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 first saw service in France in August 1941, immediately proving itself at least the equal of the then-latest Spitfire variant, the Mk.V. In this volume, Chris Goss takes a close look at the aircraft’s features as well as its early history.

There were a number of characteristics which contributed to the Fw 190’s success. For instance, it was designed as a weapons platform and built to withstand heavy punishment. Another element in the Fw 190’s construction which added to its durability was its wide-tracked, inwards-retracting landing gear. The Fw 190’s BMW 801 D-2 radial engine also produced 1,677 horsepower, giving the early Focke-Wulf 190 A-8 a top speed of more than 400 miles per hour—which was considerably faster than the early variant Spitfires. As Goss points out, it was the Spitfires with which the Fw 190 pilots frequently had to contend when in combat over the English Channel, and particularly during the Allied raid on Dieppe in August 1942.

The Fw 190’s weapons capability also saw it used as a fighter-bomber against Allied shipping in the Channel and against the southeastern coasts of England in 1942 in tip-and-runs raids. These fast, low-level attacks proved difficult for the defending RAF squadrons to counter and only one Fw 190 was lost on these operations.

In this first of two volumes, Goss examines the aircraft’s features and early days, showing exactly why it was the workhorse of the Luftwaffe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5. Was $50.

*German Capital Ships of the Second World War: The Ultimate Photograph Album *



  






*“Outstanding . . . covers the major units starting with the Deutschland Class, through the Scharnhorst and Gneisenau, to the Bismarck and Tirpitz.” —WW2 Cruisers*

The Kriegsmarine’s capital ships—Deutschland, Admiral Scheer, Graf Spee, Scharnhorst, Gneisenau, Bismarck, and Tirpitz—continue to generate intense interest among warship enthusiasts, despite the fact that no new source of information has been unearthed in decades. What has come to light, however, is a growing number of photographs, many from private albums and some that lay forgotten in obscure archives. These include many close-ups and onboard shots of great value to modelmakers, as well as rare action photos taken during wartime operations.

This book is a careful selection of the best of these, but on a grand scale, with around one hundred images devoted to each ship, allowing in-depth coverage of its whole career, from launching and fitting out to whatever fate the war had waiting for it. For sake of completeness, there are even sections reproducing the various design studies that led to each class, while an appendix covers the uncompleted Graf Zeppelin, Germany’s only attempt to build an aircraft carrier, the vessel which clearly displaced the battleship as the capital ship of the world’s navies during the war.

Essays on technical backgrounds and design origins by the well-known expert Siegfried Breyer and explanatory captions by Miroslaw Skwiot draw out the full significance of this magnificent collection of photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5. Was $42.

*No Room for Mistakes: British and Allied Submarine Warfare, 1939–1940 *



  






A new book from this bestselling author covering the events at sea in the early years of World War II, in which he has compiled comprehensive research and insight into a highly readable and detailed account of British and Allied submarine warfare in north European waters at the beginning of the war. The early chapters describe prewar submarine development, including technical advances and limitations, weapons, tactical use and life onboard, and examine the men who crewed them and explore their understanding of the warfare that they would become involved in.The core of the book is an account of the events as they unfolded in 'home waters' from the outset of war to the end of 1940, by which time the majority of the Allied submarines were operating in the Mediterranean. It is a story of success, triumph, failure and tragedy, and it tells of the tremendous courage and endurance shown by a small group of men learning how to fight a new kind of war in claustrophobic, sub-sea vessels with limited information about the enemy, or what they would meet off the alien coasts to which they were heading. Extensive primary sources are used to document the many aspects of this war, some of which remain controversial to this day. Max Horton, Vice Admiral Submarines 1940, said: 'There is no room for mistakes in submarines. You are either alive or dead.' This book makes plain how right he was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dawn of Carrier Strike: The World of Lieutenant W P Lucy DSO RN *



  






*A biography of a British pilot set against the backdrop of the Royal Navy’s fight to regain control of its aviation after the First World War.*

The establishment of the RAF came at a cost—and it was the Royal Navy that paid the price. In 1918 it had been pre-eminent in the technology and tactics of employing aircraft at sea, but once it lost control of its own air power, it struggled to make the RAF prioritize naval interests, in the process losing ground to the rival naval air forces of Japan and the United States.

This book documents that struggle through the cash-strapped 1920s and ’30s, culminating in the Navy regaining control of its aviation in 1937, but too late to properly prepare for the impending war. However, despite the lack of resources, British naval flying had made progress, especially in the advancement of carrier strike doctrine. These developments are neatly illustrated by the experiences of Lieutenant William Lucy, who was to become Britain’s first accredited air ‘ace’ of the war and to lead the world’s first successful dive-bombing of a major warship. Making extensive use of the family archive, this book also reproduces many previously unseen photographs from Lucy’s album, showing many aspects of life in the Fleet Air Arm up to the end of the Norway campaign. The inter-war concentration on carrier strike would be spectacularly vindicated during World War II—and it was the Royal Navy that had led the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Naval Battles of World War Two (Pen & Sword Military Classics)*



  






Captain Bennett discusses the traumatic effects of the Washington and London Naval Treaties on the fleets of the principal powers between the wars, and their astonishing growth and technical progress between 1939 and 1945. He then deals with the war in the Atlantic and the Mediterranean. The Battle of the River Plate, the struggle for Narvik, the hunt for the Bismarck, the destruction of the Italian Fleet at Taranto and Matapan are all vividly described and authoritatively analysed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War With Hitler's Navy*



  






As this well researched work reveals, Hitlers handling the German Navy during the Second World War was full of contradictions.The seriousness of the U-boat threat was never in doubt and in the dark days of 1940 1942, the Donitzs daring strategy coupled with the courage and determined actions of the captains and crews became perilously close to starving Britain into submission.But, despite having built and nurtured a surface fleet with capital ships of formidable power, Hitler was uncharacteristically cautious of employing them aggressively. Examination of the reasons for this make for fascinating reading, possibly stemming from the early loss of the Graf Spee and the fact that, whenever possible, the Royal Navy threw all its weight regardless of cost at the Nazi threat; the loss of the Hood in the pursuit of the Bismarck being one example. Even Goebbels could not spin the loss of a battleship.The War against Hitlers Navy describes in fascinating detail the many fronts on which the adversaries faced each other and analyzes the reasons for the ultimate outcome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill and the Admirals (Pen & Sword Military Classics Book 40)*



  






Winston Churchill enjoyed two stints as First Lord of the Admiralty, at the start of the First World War and at the start of the Second. He retained close interest in naval matters, especially as the defeat of the U-boat menace was so vital in both wars to maintain the vital supplies so necessary for Britain's war efforts. Indeed, Churchill later said that this was the only thing that had threatened the ultimate Allied victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pocket Battleships of the Deutschland Class: Warships of the Kriegsmarine *



  






The warships of the World War II era German Navy are among the most popular subject in naval history with an almost uncountable number of books devoted to them. However, for a concise but authoritative summary of the design history and careers of the major surface ships it is difficult to beat a series of six volumes written by Gerhard Koop and illustrated by Klaus-Peter Schmolke. Each contains an account of the development of a particular class, a detailed description of the ships, with full technical details, and an outline of their service, heavily illustrated with plans, battle maps and a substantial collection of photographs. These have been out of print for ten years or more and are now much sought after by enthusiasts and collectors, so this new modestly priced reprint of the series will be widely welcomed.This volume covers the three ships of a design so revolutionary that it defied conventional categories. Deutschland (later renamed Ltzow), Admiral Scheer and Admiral Graf Spee were simply termed panzerschiffe (armoured ships) by the Germans, but they were known to their opponents by the far more evocative term Pocket Battleships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Polish 'Few': Polish Airmen in the Battle of Britain *



  






They came to fight for freedom and their country, they came to fight Germans. Men of the Polish Air Force, who had escaped first to France and then to Britain, to fly alongside the Royal Air Force just as Fighter Command faced its greatest challenge the Battle of Britain.Many of the Polish airmen joined existing RAF squadrons. The Poles also formed their own squadrons, but only four became operational during the Battle of Britain: Nos. 300 and 301, were bomber squadrons, with another two, Nos. 302 and 303, being fighter squadrons. Flying Hawker Hurricanes, both 302 and 303 squadrons were active by the middle of August 1940, just when they were most needed, at the height of the Battle of Britain, with Fighter Command stretched to its limit.The Polish squadrons, battle-hardened from their encounters with the Luftwaffe during the invasion of Poland and Battle of France, soon made their mark. In particular, 303 Squadron become the highest-scoring unit of Fighter Command.In total, 145 Polish pilots, the largest non-British contingent in Fighter Command at the time, fought in the Battle of Britain. While Winston Churchill praised the contribution of the Few, the pilots of many nationalities who had defended Britain, Air Chief Marshal Sir Hugh Dowding was more specific: Had it not been for the magnificent material contributed by the Polish squadrons and their unsurpassed gallantry, I hesitate to say that the outcome of the Battle would have been the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Poles in Defence of Britain: A Day-by-Day Chronology of Polish Day and Night Fighter Pilot Operations: July 1940–June 1941 *



  






*The little-known WWII story of the Polish Air Force fliers who played a crucial role in the Battle of Britain and beyond.*

To the Polish volunteers who flew and fought so brilliantly and tenaciously throughout the Battle of Britain, the United Kingdom was known as “Last Hope Island.” Many lost their lives, such as Antoni Ostowicz. Many achieved glory and became aces—such as Glowacki, Skalski, and Witorzenc. The RAF came to depend on these men, with over one hundred Polish pilots supporting almost thirty fighter squadrons, most especially 302, 303, and 307 (night fighter).

The result of years of research, Robert Gretzyngier’s book includes detailed combat descriptions, personal accounts from combat reports, memoirs, and diaries from the Polish, British, and German perspective, with in-depth biographical data of all Polish pilots, including full RAF and PAF careers and much tabular material in appendix form.

_Poles in Defence of Britain_ is a tremendous account of Polish contribution in those hectic days before the RAF began to take the offensive across the Channel, with many previously unpublished photographs from private collections.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*British Destroyers & Frigates: The Second World War & After*



  






*“A comprehensive survey of the design history and development of the Royal Navy's greyhounds of the sea.”—WARSHIPS Magazine*

Since World War II, the old categories of destroyer and frigate have tended to merge, a process that this book traces back to the radically different “Tribal” class destroyers of 1936. It deals with the development of all the modern destroyer classes that fought the war, looks at the emergency programs that produced vast numbers of trade protection vessels—sloops, corvettes and frigates—then analyzes the pressures that shaped the post-war fleet, and continued to dominate design down to recent years.

Written by America's leading authority and featuring photos and ship plans, it is an objective but sympathetic view of the difficult economic and political environment in which British designers had to work, and benefits from the author's ability to compare and contrast the US Navy's experience. Norman Friedman is renowned for his ability to explain the policy and strategy changes that drive design decisions, and his latest book uses previously unpublished material to draw a new and convincing picture of British naval policy over the previous seventy years and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The British Carrier Strike Fleet after 1945*



  






*“A comprehensive study of the bittersweet post WWII history of British naval aviation . . . will become a standard reference for its subject.”—Firetrench*

In 1945 the most powerful fleet in the Royal Navy’s history was centered on nine aircraft carriers. This book charts the post-war fortunes of this potent strike force; its decline in the face of diminishing resources, its final fall at the hands of uncomprehending politicians, and its recent resurrection in the form of the Queen Elizabeth class carriers, the largest ships ever built for the Royal Navy.

After 1945 “experts” prophesied that nuclear weapons would make conventional forces obsolete, but British carrier-borne aircraft were almost continuously employed in numerous conflicts as far apart as Korea, Egypt, the Persian Gulf, the South Atlantic, East Africa and the Far East, often giving successive British Governments options when no others were available. In the process the Royal Navy invented many of the techniques and devices crucial to modern carrier operations angled decks, steam catapults and deck-landing aids while also pioneering novel forms of warfare like helicopter-borne assault, and tactics for countering such modern plagues as insurgency and terrorism.

This book combines narratives of these poorly understood operations with a clear analysis of the strategic and political background, benefiting from the author's personal experience of both carrier flying and the workings of Whitehall. It is an important but largely untold story, of renewed significance as Britain once again embraces carrier aviation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare on the Eastern Front (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history and analysis of the tank warfare between Red Soviet and Nazi forces along the Eastern Front during World War II.*

On the Eastern Front during the Second World War, massive Soviet and German tank armies clashed in a series of battles that were unmatched in their scale and ferocity. Several of them have attained almost legendary status. But epic encounters such as these were only part of a broader story, as Anthony Tucker-Jones demonstrates in this selection of graphic photographs. While the images give a fascinating inside view of combat, they also reveal the daily routines of tank warfare 65 years ago. Training, maintenance, transportation, and supply are shown, as are the daily lives of the tank crews and the often appalling conditions in which they worked and fought. The photographs also record in vivid detail the destructive reality of armored warfare, from the initial triumphant advance of the German panzers deep into the Soviet Union to the massive Red Army counter-offensives which drove the German armies back to Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vox*



  






*THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER • ONE OF ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY'S AND SHEREADS' BOOKS TO READ AFTER THE HANDMAID'S TALE

“[An] electrifying debut.”—O, The Oprah Magazine 
“The real-life parallels will make you shiver.”—Cosmopolitan

Set in a United States in which half the population has been silenced, Vox is the harrowing, unforgettable story of what one woman will do to protect herself and her daughter.*

On the day the government decrees that women are no longer allowed more than one hundred words per day, Dr. Jean McClellan is in denial. This can't happen here. Not in America. Not to her.

Soon women are not permitted to hold jobs. Girls are not taught to read or write. Females no longer have a voice. Before, the average person spoke sixteen thousand words each day, but now women have only one hundred to make themselves heard.

For herself, her daughter, and every woman silenced, Jean will reclaim her voice.

_This is just the beginning...not the end._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seven Rules of Time Travel *



  






What if you could rewrite the past?

Quinn Black is having the worst day ever . . . over and over again. The same car blocking his driveway, the same horrific accident he witnesses, the same cop that keeps preventing him from saving his boss from dying in it, and the same memory of a girl from his past that gets sharper each time.

Then he realizes he has the power to travel through time and change the future. With infinite opportunities to alter the past, the possibilities are endless. Could he prevent terrorist attacks? Natural disasters? The deaths of friends? Or even go back in time and say the right thing to the girl who haunts his dreams?

Unfortunately, the rules of time travel are more complicated than he imagined, and before long, Quinn is thrust into the greatest race in human history. His actions can either save the world or destroy it. And now the man who could turn back the clock is running out of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Am I Overthinking This?: Over-answering life's questions in 101 charts *



  






Did I screw up? How do I achieve work-life balance? Am I eating too much cheese? Do I have too many plants? Through artful charts and funny, insightful questions, Michelle Rial delivers a playful take on the little dilemmas that loom large in the mind of every adult. Building on her popular Instagram account, _Am I Overthinking This?_ brings whimsical charm to topics big and small, and offers solidarity for the stressed, answers for the confused, and a good laugh for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Still Missing: A Novel *



  






On the day she was abducted, Annie O'Sullivan, a thirty-two year old realtor, had three goals—sell a house, forget about a recent argument with her mother, and be on time for dinner with her ever- patient boyfriend.

The open house is slow, but when her last visitor pulls up in a van as she's about to leave, Annie thinks it just might be her lucky day after all. Interwoven with the story of the year Annie spent as the captive of psychopath in a remote mountain cabin, which unfolds through sessions with her psychiatrist, is a second narrative recounting events following her escape—her struggle to piece her shattered life back together and the ongoing police investigation into the identity of her captor.

The truth doesn't always set you free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Family Vault (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 1)*



  






*An aging stripper’s fresh corpse turns up in an old family tomb at Boston Common in this “first-rate suspense whodunit” (The Cincinnati Post).*

Like many old New England families, the Kellings live to die. Although their family vault is spacious and comfortable, it will not do for Sarah Kelling’s Great-Uncle Frederick. In his will, he demands to be buried inside the ancient family tomb at Boston Common, which hasn’t admitted a new member in over a century. But when the Kellings crack the old vault’s door, they find a recently built brick wall—and behind it lays a surprisingly fresh corpse, a skeleton with rubies in its teeth.

Her name was Ruby Redd, and many years ago she was the toast of Boston’s burlesque scene. Her murder case is ice cold, but when Sarah begins investigating it, she finds that the fiery passions behind Ruby’s death still burn white hot. With the help of art-fraud investigator Max Bittersohn, Sarah will solve the mystery of the stripper’s murder—or take her own place in the family vault.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Plain Old Man (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 6)*



  






*Murder upstages a Kelling family theatrical production—and Boston’s art sleuths are on the case. “The screwball mystery is Charlotte MacLeod’s cup of tea” (Chicago Tribune).*

Producing a Gilbert & Sullivan opera requires a special kind of madness, and the Kelling family is large enough and peculiar enough to undertake an entire company by themselves. For years now, Sarah Kelling’s Aunt Emma has supervised these annual productions—from _The Pirates of Penzance_ to _The Mikado_—and this year she has invited her cast of relatives to rehearse _The Sorcerer_ in her stately mansion. The show is nearly ready when a team of burglars drugs the cast and crew to make off with a priceless portrait. Theft or no theft, Aunt Emma insists the show must go on. Even when one of the cast dies suddenly, she finds a replacement and continues rehearsal. But when Sarah begins to suspect the actor was murdered, it becomes clear that dear Aunt Emma may be in danger of taking her final bow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Gladstone Bag (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 9) *



  






*Family ties draw Boston’s art sleuths into an island murder mystery in this “unalloyed pleasure” from the international bestselling author (Publishers Weekly).*
Though a few years past sixty, Sarah Kelling’s Aunt Emma is as vigorous as a girl of twenty-two. She sings, she dances, and when the local fire department needs a fundraising boost, she’s happy to jump out a window for charity. This summer, she decamps to Maine, to beat the heat at an island retreat for artists and great thinkers. There are writers, painters, a psychic, and a historian, and their company promises to be great fun—until a few of them go treasure-crazy. Sensible people have long dismissed rumors of the Pocapuk Island treasure as myth, but artists are seldom sensible. When their rampant digging stirs up buried trouble, it leads to theft, drugging, and a murder. And although Sarah and her husband Max give investigative advice by phone, it’s up to Aunt Emma to save the islanders from themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Maltese Falcon*



  






*A coolly glittering gem of detective fiction that has haunted three generations of readers, from one of the greatest mystery writers of all time.*

A treasure worth killing for. Sam Spade, a slightly shopworn private eye with his own solitary code of ethics. A perfumed grafter named Joel Cairo, a fat man name Gutman, and Brigid O’Shaughnessy, a beautiful and treacherous woman whose loyalties shift at the drop of a dime. These are the ingredients of Dashiell Hammett's iconic, influential, and beloved _The Maltese Falcon._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*O Jerusalem: A novel of suspense featuring Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes *



  






At the close of the year 1918, forced to flee England's green and pleasant land, Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes enter British-occupied Palestine under the auspices of Holmes' enigmatic brother, Mycroft.

"Gentlemen, we are at your service." Thus Holmes greets the two travel-grimed Arab figures who receive them in the orange groves fringing the Holy Land. Whatever role could the volatile Ali and the taciturn Mahmoud play in Mycroft's design for this land the British so recently wrested from the Turks? After passing a series of tests, Holmes and Russell learn their guides are engaged in a mission for His Majesty's Government, and disguise themselves as Bedouins--Russell as the beardless youth "Amir"--to join them in a stealthy reconnaissance through the dusty countryside.

A recent rash of murders seems unrelated to the growing tensions between Jew, Moslem, and Christian, yet Holmes is adamant that he must reconstruct the most recent one in the desert gully where it occurred. His singular findings will lead him and Russell through labyrinthine bazaars, verminous inns, cliff-hung monasteries--and into mortal danger. When her mentor's inquiries jeopardize his life, Russell fearlessly wields a pistol and even assays the arts of seduction to save him. Bruised and bloodied, the pair ascend to the jewellike city of Jerusalem, where they will at last meet their adversary, whose lust for savagery and power could reduce the city's most ancient and sacred place to rubble and ignite this tinderbox of a land....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deep Six: A Novel (The Jake Longly Series Book 1) *



  






*Love triangle—motive for double murder?*

First loves are never forgotten. Ever. Certainly not for Tommy "Pancake" Jeffers. His first-kiss, sixth-grade love, Emily, who he has not seen since grammar school, is sliding toward divorce in the artsy Gulf Coast town of Fairhope, Alabama. Longly Investigations has been charged with looking into the finances involved.

When Emily doesn't appear for their nervously anticipated meeting, Pancake's radar goes on high alert. Her body, along with that of Jason––one of two guys she has been dating––is found murdered, execution-style, Pancake calls in Jake, Nicole, and Ray.

Who would have done this? Could it be the soon-to-be ex, who has an ironclad alibi; the other guy Emily was seeing––jealousy being a motive for harm; or do the drugs found in Jason's pocket indicate a drug-related hit? That world yields a host of suspects.

As they peel back the layers of this idyllic community, dark secrets come to light and convoluted motives and methods of murder are revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Urban Justice - Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 3, with Jack Lamburt*



  






*"This is a fast, guilty pleasure of a read that is perfect for an afternoon escape. With rapid chapters, snappy dialogue and more vengeful fight scenes than you can shake a stick at, Urban Justice is a rollicking, thrill-a-minute book"*_- Self Publishing Review_

A small-town sheriff has some unfinished business in the big city…Jack Lamburt doesn’t negotiate with drug dealers. When he learns that his girlfriend Debbie’s sister is keeping company with New Jersey gang leaders, he opts to spring her the only way he knows how. With a hail of bullets and blood…On his quest to get Debbie’s sister free, Lamburt attracts the attention of an FBI agent eager to take the vigilante down. Things get even hairier when a drug lord goes on the war path to reverse the sheriff’s rescue mission with some deadly revenge. With Debbie and her sister in the crosshairs, Lamburt must outsmart and outshoot a growing list of enemies…Urban Justice is the standalone third book in the best selling series of vigilante thrillers starring Sheriff Jack Lamburt. If you like brutal action, high-tech villains, and unflinching violence, then you’ll love John Etzil’s gritty series. Buy Urban Justice for a story that comes out with its guns blazing today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jungle Up (The Thomas Prescott Series Book 5)*



  






_“Please find me, Thomas! Please!”_

Two years ago, Dr. Gina Brady broke Thomas Prescott’s heart, but now her panic-stricken satellite phone call starts it beating again with a fury. Thugs kidnapped the good doctor from the remote jungle village where she was working, and now the retired homicide detective’s expert skills are desperately needed to save her.

Led by a colorful, but perhaps untrustworthy local guide, Prescott journeys deep into the Bolivian Amazon, plunging into a world where the only thing more dangerous than the gun-toting drug traffickers and the ruthless tribesmen, is the jungle itself.

When Gina’s trail leads to a chance encounter with an archaeological expedition, the search for the missing doctor takes on even deadlier consequences. But Prescott will not relent in this punishing quest until, once again, he holds Gina in his arms.

*The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab Jungle Up and get started today.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tin Collectors: A Novel (Shane Scully Novels Book 1)*



  






The bestselling novelist and award-winning Hollywood producer weaves a high-tension novel of suspense around a chilling conspiracy of corruption within the LAPD, reminiscent of the classic movie "Chinatown."

Inside the department, they're called Tin Collectors: Internal Affairs Agents, the police of the police. If they catch you breaking the rules, they'll come after your badge. If they want you badly enough, they'll collect more than just your tin.

LAPD Detective Shane Scully is startled awake in the middle of the night by a call from his ex-partner's wife, who is being beaten by her abusive husband. Racing to their house to stop the fight, Scully ends up killing his ex-partner, a cop who is beloved within the department. Suddenly, Scully finds himself an outcast, shunned by his fellow cops who intend to exact vengeance no matter what the cost. Internal Affairs zeroes in on the "renegade" cop with their sharpest young prosecutor, the ice queen Alexa Hamilton, who has her own reasons for taking revenge on Scully.

Desperate to save his career, Scully starts kicking over rocks within the LAPD. What he uncovers is pure evil: a conspiracy going to the very top that ultimately threatens not just his own life but that of a young teenage boy, Chooch, entrusted to Scully's care by his mother - Sandy Sandoval. Known as the Black Widow, Sandy is a beautiful and courageous woman who also happens to be the LAPD's most important undercover informant, and Scully will do anything to keep her son safe. Stephen J. Cannell combines mystery and violence, loyalty and passion in a tale with an ending as unpredictable as LA itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 1*



  






*‘The adventures of Caimh McDonnell’s detective Bunny McGarry are tightly plotted, hilarious, and offer the vicarious pleasure of seeing the deserving walloped with a hurley.*’ 

The Spectator, Books of the Year 2020

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 1 *contains the first two novels of the four-book _Dublin Trilogy_ (there’s a prequel), as well as the novella _Bloody Christmas_ and the short story _Dog Day Afternoon_. The series has been a critically acclaimed worldwide Amazon bestseller and it is optioned for TV.

The two-part box set features the books with the ancillary novellas and short stories presented in the order the author Caimh McDonnell thinks they should be read in, with new introductions written especially for this edition. *Please note – this is the first part!*

_*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 1*_ contains:

*A Man With One of Those Faces (The Dublin Trilogy Book 1)*: The first time somebody tried to kill him was an accident; the second time was deliberate. Now, Paul Mulchrone finds himself on the run with nobody to turn to except a nurse who has read one-too-many crime novels and a renegade copper with a penchant for violence. Together they must solve one of the most notorious crimes in Irish history before they’re history.

*Bloody Christmas (Novella)*: It’s Christmas Eve and DS Bunny McGarry is in the mood to celebrate – he’s back on duty after proving that throwing a senior officer off a building was an appropriate action during an investigation. His festivities are interrupted when someone attempts to assassinate him while he’s taking a leak. Bunny soon finds himself in a race against time to trace a kidnapped child before the people who ordered the hit realise that he is less dead than they had hoped.

*Dog Day Afternoon* *(Short Story)*: Bunny McGarry always pays his debts, and if that means saving a certain dog from a date with the grim reaper, then so be it. Getting a canine off death row is not as simple as you’d think though, particularly when the pooch in question is a couple of biscuits short of a full dog’s dinner.

*The Day That Never Comes (The Dublin Trilogy Book 2): *Paul Mulchrone’s newly established detective agency is about to be DOA. One of his partners won’t talk to him for very good reasons and the other has seemingly disappeared off the face of the earth for no reason at all. Can he hold it together long enough to figure out what Bunny McGarry’s colourful past has to do with his present absence?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2*



  






*'A brilliant comedic thriller'* _The Irish Post_

*'One of the funniest crime books you'll ever read'* _The Express_

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2* contains the third and fourth novels of the four-book _Dublin Trilogy_ (there’s a prequel), as well as the novella _Sisters Gonna Work it Out_ and the short story _How to Send a Message_. The series has been a critically acclaimed Amazon bestseller worldwide and it is optioned for TV.

The two-part box set features the books with the ancillary novellas and short stories presented in the order the author Caimh McDonnell thinks they should be read in, with new introductions written especially for this edition.

*Please note*: this is the second part!

*The Dublin Trilogy Deluxe Part 2* contains_:_

*Angels in The Moonlight (The Dublin Trilogy Book 3):* For Detective Bunny McGarry, life is complicated, and it is about to get more so. He’s set the task of bringing down the most skilled and ruthless armed robbery gang in Irish history. So, the last thing he needs in his life is yet another complication. Her name is Simone. She is smart, funny, talented and, well, complicated.

*Sisters Gonna Work it Out (Novella):* Annoying a drug baron is usually a very bad idea but it is just another day at work for The Sisters of the Saint. An ex-communicated order of kick-ass nuns, they take no prisoners, but they might just free a few.

*How to Send a Message (Short Story):* Bunny McGarry is the kind of man who is inclined to take it personally when someone tries to threaten his life. Two gangland thugs find out to their cost that if you’re going up against the meanest copper in Dublin, you’d better be prepared for a truly unforgettable experience.

*Last Orders (The Dublin Trilogy Book 4):* As a wise man once said, just because you're done with the past, doesn't mean the past is done with you. When long-buried bodies are discovered in the Wicklow Mountains, Bunny's past starts closing in on him. Who can he trust when he can't even trust himself? When he’s got nowhere left to run and nobody he can turn to, will the big fella make the ultimate sacrifice to protect the ones he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chasing the Ghost (The Green Berets Book 7)*



  






Covert operative Horace Chase has been chasing ghosts his entire life.

First, his Medal-of-Honor winner father who died in Vietnam without ever meeting his son. And left him the legacy of an automatic appointment to the Military Academy at West Point which shaped the next thirty-five years of Chase's life. Then, the ghost of his mother, who died while he was at war in Afghanistan and wounded, causing him to resign his commission and return to the United States, a lost soul.

Chase now wears two hats as a Federal counter-terrorism liaison to the local police department in Boulder, Colorado where he becomes embroiled in two seemingly un-related cases. Working as a detective with Boulder PD he chases another death, this one the apparent rape/murder of Rachel Stevens, an upscale housewife attending night classes at the University of Colorado. And with his counter-terrorism team he is embroiled in a series of killings involving a militia group, a rogue ex-Special Forces officer, a psychopathic ex-CIA contract mercenary, and ruthless drug runners.

From the streets of Boulder, to the highest railroad tunnel in the world, to a swingers club hiding in plain site in suburbia, Afghanistan starts to look pretty good to Chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell of a Town: The Green Berets: Will Kane #4*



  






*Death lurks below.*

Will Kane finds a body underneath Hell Gate Bridge. Where this gruesome discovery leads him is a world even he, a New York native, never dreamed existed. Not even in his worst nightmares.

No one knows the full extent of the labyrinth that lies below New York City. It's a world unto itself. People, mostly homeless, have made inroads to the more accessible parts for shelter. But there are others who prowl the darkness for their own evil reasons.

He learns this isn't an isolated incident and that murders are being committed in horrendous ways; and they seem to be just the tip of the iceberg that can be seen. The police, not able to control the streets above, care little about what’s below and the missing. It's up to Kane to find out who is behind this. And as he literally digs deeper, he realizes it reaches to the highest levels of New York City.

Ex-Green Beret Will Kane has undiagnosed Asperger. He is a high functioning autistic, like a number of exceptional people, especially in the arts. Except his art is death and he is very, very good at it. Now he faces his greatest challenge yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ripple Effect: A Bear Logan Thriller (Bear Logan Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*One shot. One kill. A simple plan. A simple operation that puts Bear Logan and Jack Noble in the crosshairs of a traitor.*

_USA Today_ Bestselling Author L.T. Ryan's fan-favorite, *Riley "Bear" Logan* takes the reins in this exciting new conspiracy thriller.

It didn't take much to throw off the assassination of a corrupt U.S. Senator visiting a foreign country. Not once the cartel got involved.

Tasked with the job of eliminating the target, Bear Logan and Jack Noble find themselves embroiled in a conspiracy and quickly realize they are being used as pawns.

*Can Bear and Noble fight through the waves to uncover the conspirators before a traitor gets to them first?*

The action is fast-paced and non-stop in this international thriller featuring fan favorite Riley Bear Logan from the Jack Noble series! Fans of Jack Ryan and John Clark, Elvis Cole and Joe Pike, plus Reacher, Rapp, and Bourne, will enjoy this suspense-filled Bear Logan thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Blowback: A Bear Logan Thriller (Bear Logan Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*Framed for murder, he's offered a way out. If he does a little job first.

Riley "Bear" Logan returns in Blowback, the latest installment in the Jack Noble thriller world.*

While recuperating on the tranquil island of St. Lucia, Bear's world is turned upside down when he is framed for murder. A nemesis returns offering immunity...

In exchange for a favor.

Get in. Get the package. Get out. Easy as that.

But nothing is ever that simple for Bear, and he soon finds himself in the center of a web of corruption and deceit as the operation threatens to suffocate him.

*Unable to ignore his duty to those he has vowed to help, Bear races to untangle a nefarious plot capable of impacting the free world.*

Fans of Crais's Joe Pike and Clancy's John Clark will enjoy the Bear Logan as he strikes out on his own in this fast-paced action thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enigma Strain (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*An explosion rocks Yellowstone. A strange disease begins to spread. A supervolcano threatens to erupt.*

_And none of it was an accident._
A reclusive Yellowstone park ranger is forced into action, teaming up with a beautiful woman from the CDC.

Harvey Bennett isn't a trained killer, but he'll fight for what's right.

And he'll do anything to take down the terrorists behind the attack.

From Yellowstone across the American landscape, Harvey and Juliette must do what it takes to survive, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tudor Tutor: Your Cheeky Guide to the Dynasty *



  






From the bloody Wars of the Roses to Queen Elizabeth I’s iconic rule, the Tudor Dynasty was a period of sex, scandal, and intrigue. Monarchs such as Henry VIII and Queen Elizabeth I have become a part of modern pop culture, resulting in endless parodies, satires, rumors, and urban legends that grace our television screens. But like all urban legends and parodies, facts surrounding the lives of these rulers are greatly exaggerated. In this entertaining guide, Barb Alexander serves to debunk those rumors and educate you about the dynasty.

History doesn’t have to be dry, boring, and difficult to read. As an educator, Barb knows exactly how to engage an audience. This pocket-sized guide is not only informative, but also filled with cheek, snark, and wit. With 50 beautiful illustrations that depict Tudor monarchs and key players during their rule, this book is guaranteed to garner a chuckle or two. So sit back, relax, and enjoy the lesson. Before long, you’ll be sharing Tudor history facts that will be sure to impress your less informed peers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grant's Tomb: The Epic Death of Ulysses S. Grant and the Making of an American Pantheon*



  






*The moving story of Ulysses S. Grant's final battle, and the definitive account of the national memorial honoring him as one of America's most enduring heroes*

The final resting place of Ulysses S. Grant, the victorious general in the Civil War and the eighteenth president of the United States, is a colossal neoclassical tomb located in the most dynamic city in the country. It is larger than the final resting place of any other president or any other person in America. Since its creation, the popularity and condition of this monument, built to honor the man and what he represented to a grateful nation at the time of his death, a mere twenty years after the end of the Civil War, have reflected not only Grant's legacy in the public mind but also the state of New York City and of the Union.

In this fascinating, deeply researched book, presidential historian Louis L. Picone recounts the full story. He begins with Grant's heroic final battle during the last year of his life, to complete his memoirs in order to secure his family's financial future while contending with painful, incurable cancer. Grant accomplished this just days before his death, and his memoirs, published by Mark Twain, became a bestseller. Accompanying his account with numerous period photographs, Picone narrates the national response to Grant's passing and how his tomb came to be: the intense competition to be the resting place for Grant's remains, the origins of the memorial and its design, the struggle to finance and build it over the course of twelve years, and the vicissitudes of its afterlife in the history of the nation up to recent times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Higher Call: An Incredible True Story of Combat and Chivalry in the War-Torn Skies of World War II*



  






*THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER: “Beautifully told.”—CNN • “A remarkable story...worth retelling and celebrating.”—USA Today • “Oh, it’s a good one!”—Fox News

A “beautiful story of a brotherhood between enemies” emerges from the horrors of World War II in this New York Times bestseller by the author of Spearhead. 
*
_December, 1943_: A badly damaged American bomber struggles to fly over wartime Germany. At the controls is twenty-one-year-old Second Lieutenant Charlie Brown. Half his crew lay wounded or dead on this, their first mission. Suddenly, a Messerschmitt fighter pulls up on the bomber’s tail. The pilot is German ace Franz Stigler—and he can destroy the young American crew with the squeeze of a trigger...

What happened next would defy imagination and later be called “the most incredible encounter between enemies in World War II.”

The U.S. 8th Air Force would later classify what happened between them as “top secret.” It was an act that Franz could never mention for fear of facing a firing squad. It was the encounter that would haunt both Charlie and Franz for forty years until, as old men, they would search the world for each other, a last mission that could change their lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*At the Heart of the Reich: The Secret Diary of Hitler's Army Adjutant*



  






Vivid, personal and fascinating. Simon Sebag MontefioreGerhard Engel was Hitlers Army Adjutant from March 1938 to March 1943. During this time he kept a diary, and after the war he added material to shed further light on key events and decisions.He discloses the decision-making process behind many of the key operations and addresses the intrigues within Hitlers inner circle, recounting the Fhrers conversations with Halder, Guderian and Brauchitsch. Engel also details Hitlers views on German Jews, and in the final part of the diary he covers the war against Russia. Increasingly, towards the end, he depicts Hitler as a vacillating and contrary man.At the Heart of the Reich offers a unique and intimate view of Hitler and his closest aides. It reveals the mechanisms and personalities of the centre of the Third Reich, and provides a fresh perspective of the Nazi leadership.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Riddle Of Babi Yar: The True Story Told by a Survivor of the Mass Murders in Kiev, 1941-1943*



  






His name was Ziama – a beautiful Jewish name which he had to change to Russian ‘Zakhar’ in order to conceal his origins. When all Jews were ordered to appear at a gathering point, he didn’t go and persuaded others not to go either. Pretending to be a collaborator for the occupation authorities, he kept on saving lives. He rode his bike to nearby villages to barter goods for his family, at the same time trying to get in touch with partisan units. Like a true ‘blade runner’, he always had a narrow escape until a traitor denounced him. Even then, in the concentration camp, forced to exhume and burn the corpses of those massacred in the first months of the occupation, he didn’t think of death – he thought of freedom. And he led others with him - out from the camp, towards life and a happy future – just a day before their scheduled execution. In the night streets of Kiev, hiding from patrols, they made their way home, to reunite with their families.
A dreamlike story, but a true one.
Some say, Ziama never existed and the story is a fiction. To contradict this statement and to prove the authenticity of the described events, I found transcripts of the KGB interrogations of the witnesses and of those guilty of the crimes committed in Babi Yar, Kiev, in 1941-1943.
This is the truth the world needs to know. The further in time we are from the Holocaust, the more denial and more lies we encounter.
So that no Jew would ever have to hide under a Gentile name, so that no Jew would ever have his life threatened for the mere fact that he is a Jew – read and spread Ziama’s message to the world. And if the worst happens and History repeats itself – let Ziama’s heroism be an example to all of us how to fight back and not allow anything to destroy us.
Here at last, after 70 years, the final truth about Babi Yar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Forged in Fire and Stars (Loresmith Book 1)*



  






*"Fans of Leigh Bardugo's Grishaverse will flock to this new series." --Booklist

Games of Thrones meets Shadow and Bone in this action-packed fantasy from the internationally bestselling author of the Nightshade series.*

Ara has always known the legend of the Loresmith: the blacksmith who served alongside the kings and queens of Saetlund, forging legendary weapons to arm warriors and protect the kingdom. She's been told it's her fate to inherit the title and become the next Loresmith. But since the monarchy's downfall in a vicious conquest years before, Ara has never truly believed she would be able to take up her duty.

But when the lost Princess Nimhea and Prince Eamon steal Ara from her quiet life with a mission to retake the throne and return Ara to her place as the Loresmith--Ara's whole world turns upside down.

Suddenly, Ara must leave her small mountain village and embark on a dangerous adventure where she will uncover new truths about her family's legacy, and even face the gods themselves. With a mysterious thief as an unexpected companion, and dark forces following their every move, Ara must use all her skills to forge the right path forward--for herself, her kingdom, and her heart.

From internationally bestselling author Andrea Roberston comes a gorgeously written new fantasy series perfect for readers of Leigh Bardugo's _Shadow and Bone_ or Sabaa Tahir's An Ember in the Ashes series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Again, Dangerous Visions: Stories*



  






*A Hugo Award–winning anthology with stories by Ursula K. Le Guin, Kurt Vonnegut, Dean Koontz, Thomas Disch, Ben Bova, and many more.*

Over the course of his legendary career, Harlan Ellison has defied—and sometimes defined—modern fantasy literature, all while refusing to allow any genre to claim him. A Grand Master of the Science Fiction Writers of America, winner of the Lifetime Achievement Award from the Horror Writers Association as well as winner of countless awards, including the Hugo, Nebula, Edgar Allan Poe, and Bram Stoker, Ellison is as unpredictable as he is unique, irrepressible as he is infuriating. _Again, Dangerous Visions_ is the classic companion to the most essential science fiction anthology ever published, and includes forty‑six original stories edited and with introductions by Harlan Ellison, featuring John Heidenry, Ross Rocklynne, Ursula K. Le Guin, Andrew J. Offutt, Gene Wolfe, Ray Nelson, Ray Bradbury, Chad Oliver, Edward Bryant, Kate Wilhelm, James B. Hemesath, Joanna Russ, Kurt Vonnegut, T. L. Sherred, K. M. O’Donnell (Barry N. Malzberg), H. H. Hollis, Bernard Wolfe, David Gerrold, Piers Anthony, Lee Hoffman, Gahan Wilson, Joan Bernott, Gregory Benford, Evelyn Lief, James Sallis, Josephine Saxton, Ken McCullough, David Kerr, Burt K. Filer, Richard Hill, Leonard Tushnet, Ben Bova, Dean Koontz, James Blish and Judith Ann Lawrence, A. Parra (y Figueredo), Thomas M. Disch, Richard A. Lupoff, M. John Harrison, Robin Scott, Andrew Weiner, Terry Carr, and James Tiptree Jr.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Earthseed: The Complete Series*



  






*A multiple Hugo and Nebula Award winner’s powerful saga of survival and destiny in a near-future dystopian America.*

One of the world’s most respected authors of science fiction imagines an apocalyptic near-future Earth where a remarkable young woman discovers that her destiny calls her to try and change the world around her. Octavia E. Butler’s brilliant two-volume _Earthseed _saga offers a startling vision of an all-too-possible tomorrow, in which walls offer no protection from a civilization gone mad.

_Parable of the Sower_: In the aftermath of worldwide ecological and economic apocalypse, minister’s daughter Lauren Oya Olamina escapes the slaughter that claims the lives of her family and nearly every other member of their gated California community. Heading north with two young companions through an American wasteland, the courageous young woman faces dangers at every turn while spreading the word of a remarkable new religion that embraces survival and change.

_Parable of the Talents_: Called to the new, hard truth of Earthseed, the small community of the dispossessed that now surrounds Lauren Olamina looks to her—their leader—for guidance. But when the evil that has grown out of the ashes of human society destroys all she has built, the prophet is forced to choose between preserving her faith or her family.

The Earthseed novels cement Butler’s reputation as “one of the finest voices in fiction—period” (_TheWashington Post Book World_). Stunningly prescient and breathtakingly relevant to our times, this dark vision of a future America is a masterwork of powerful speculation that ushers us into a broken, dangerously divided world of bigotry, social inequality, mob violence, and ultimately hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Democracy's Right*



  






The Empire – a tyranny stretching over thousands of worlds. The grand dreams of the founders are a joke. The Thousand Families, the rulers of the Empire, care nothing for anything, save their own power. From the undercity of Earth to the new colonies at the Rim, discontent, anger and rebellion seethe, but there is no hope of breaking the power of the Empire and freeing the trillions of enslaved humans and aliens.

The Rebel – Commander Colin Walker believed in the Empire, until a treacherous superior officer betrayed him, forcing him to see the true nature of the force he served and his compliancy in terrible crimes. Now, Colin has a plan; he and his followers in the Imperial Navy will seize their ships and rebel against the Thousand Families, uniting the thousands of rebel factions under his leadership. Their war will set the galaxy on fire ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hegemony of Humanity - The Orion War Books 10.5-13 (The Orion War Collection Book 4) *



  






*The Scipio Alliance presses their attack against Orion and the Hegemony.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Less (Winner of the Pulitzer Prize): A Novel *



  






*A struggling novelist travels the world to avoid an awkward wedding in this hilarious Pulitzer Prize-winning novel full of "arresting lyricism and beauty" (The New York Times Book Review).

WINNER OF THE PULITZER PRIZE
National Bestseller
A New York Times Notable Book of 2017
A Washington Post Top Ten Book of 2017
A San Francisco Chronicle Top Ten Book of 2017
Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence, the Lambda Award, and the California Book Award*



Who says you can't run away from your problems? You are a failed novelist about to turn fifty. A wedding invitation arrives in the mail: your boyfriend of the past nine years is engaged to someone else. You can't say yes--it would be too awkward--and you can't say no--it would look like defeat. On your desk are a series of invitations to half-baked literary events around the world.

*QUESTION*: How do you arrange to skip town?

*ANSWER*: You accept them all.

_What would possibly go wrong? _Arthur Less will almost fall in love in Paris, almost fall to his death in Berlin, barely escape to a Moroccan ski chalet from a Saharan sandstorm, accidentally book himself as the (only) writer-in-residence at a Christian Retreat Center in Southern India, and encounter, on a desert island in the Arabian Sea, the last person on Earth he wants to face. Somewhere in there: he will turn fifty. Through it all, there is his first love. And there is his last.

Because, despite all these mishaps, missteps, misunderstandings and mistakes, _Less_ is, above all, a love story.

A scintillating satire of the American abroad, a rumination on time and the human heart, a bittersweet romance of chances lost, by an author _The New York Times_ has hailed as "inspired, lyrical," "elegiac," "ingenious," as well as "too sappy by half," _Less _shows a writer at the peak of his talents raising the curtain on our shared human comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Corfu Trilogy: My Family and Other Animals; Birds, Beasts and Relatives; and The Garden of the Gods *



  






*National Bestseller: The complete trilogy that inspired Masterpiece production The Durrells in Corfu in one volume.*

The tales of a naturalist and his family, who left England for the Greek island of Corfu—where they interacted with fascinating locals of both human and animal varieties—these memoirs have become beloved bestsellers and inspired the delightful series that aired on PBS television.

Included in this three-book collection are:

_My Family and Other Animals_: Ten-year-old Gerald Durrell arrives on sun-drenched Corfu with this family and pursues his interest in natural history, making friends with the island’s fauna—from toads and tortoises to scorpions and geckos—while reveling in the joyous chaos of growing up in an unconventional household.

_Birds, Beasts and Relatives_: Written after a boyhood spent studying zoology, this memoir is part nature guide, part coming-of-age tale, and all charmingly funny memoir.

_The Garden of the Gods_: In the conclusion of the trilogy, Durrell shares more tales of wild animals and his even wilder family, including his mother, Louisa, and his siblings Lawrence, Leslie, and Margo, in the years before World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Squeeze Me: A novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BEST SELLER • A hilarious novel of social and political intrigue, set against the glittering backdrop of Florida’s gold coast, from the author of Skinny Dip and Razor Girl

“If you could use some wild escapism right now, Hiaasen is your guy.” —The New York Times*

WITH A NEW EPILOGUE

At the height of Palm Beach’s charity ball season, Kiki Pew Fitzsimmons, a prominent member of geriatric high society, suddenly vanishes during a swank gala. Kiki Pew was a founding member of the Potussies, a group of women dedicated to supporting the President, who spends half the year at the “Winter White House” just down the road. Meanwhile, Angie Armstrong, wildlife wrangler extraordinaire, is called to the island to deal with a monster-sized Burmese python that has taken residency in a tree. But the President is focused on the disappearance of Kiki Pew. Never one to miss an opportunity to play to his base, he immediately declares her a victim of rampaging immigrant hordes. This, it turns out, is far from the truth, which now lies in the middle of the road, where a bizarre discovery brings the First Lady’s motorcade to a grinding halt. Irreverent, ingenious, and uproariously entertaining, _Squeeze Me_ perfectly captures the absurdity of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Alive and Killing (David Wolf Book 3)*



  






*The Amazon bestselling series continues as David Wolf is pulled into deadly action with the last person he wants by his side—his only son.*

Just for a day, Colorado Sheriff David Wolf trades slogging through murky meltwaters and even murkier small-town politics for an overnight camping trip in the wilderness with his son. But when a man with fresh burns turns up on their trail, falling from the heavy load in his backpack and running wild from _something_, Wolf suspects the camping trip may have taken a turn for the worse. 

Unfortunately his instincts are spot on, and Wolf is forced into action with the last person he wants by his side in a deadly battle.

When news of their episode travels through the valleys, local FBI agents want to take over the investigation, hoping to halt murder and corruption originating 7,000 miles away in Afghanistan. But national security or not, Jack’s safety is at stake, and orders to stand down fall on his deaf ears. 

In this stomach-dropping, action and suspense-packed third installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf partners with Kristen Luke, an FBI agent from the local F.O., and quickly learns he and his son aren't out of danger just yet. Because someone the authorities thought dead may actually be alive, and viciously killing. Can they solve the mystery emerging from the other side of the world before the fallout destroys all Wolf holds close at home? 

Alive and Killing has mystery, thrills, suspense, and action that will grab and pin you down until the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadly Conditions (David Wolf Book 4) *



  






*Shock travels fast in a small town. The Amazon-bestselling David Wolf mystery-thriller series continues with a hair-raising murder investigation that will bring Wolf to the edge … and beyond.*

The ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado has just been hit with an epic snowstorm, and when a plow uncovers a young woman brutally murdered and marked with a cryptic message, Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies are left scrambling to find a killer before he strikes again. 

Wolf will stop at nothing to halt the fear running rampant through Rocky Points, which means he needs to find the killer, and fast. But when his investigation leads him to corruption involving the highest authorities, he'll be forced to gamble everything--limb, career, and even his life--in order to unveil the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Signature (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 9)*



  






*The bestselling David Wolf mystery thriller series races onward, with a harrowing tale that brings Wolf to the Four Corners region to catch a calculating killer.*

Chief Detective David Wolf is called to a crime scene next to the Chautauqua River, where a woman resident of Rocky Points has been murdered. The killer has left a well-known signature not seen for years--a severed ear. For Wolf, the gruesome display is a surprise, but so is the FBI beating the local department to the scene.

While the town reels with panic, Wolf learns the latest victim was dating an SBCSD deputy whose past directly links to similar killings in the Four Corners area. Worse, the FBI has more secrets they’re not telling, only adding to the mounting questions about how to catch this calculating, ruthless murderer.

In this nail-biting ninth book of the David Wolf Mystery-Thriller series, Wolf and special agent Kristen Luke will be pushed to their furthest limits yet to find answers. But the killer isn't waiting around for them to figure it out. He has more work to do, more payments that require his signature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Five*



  






Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.


Shell Scott finds himself pressed up against seductive women in deadly situations like no other hard-boiled L.A. sleuth. Follow him through entanglements with Hollywood killers, murderous thieves, and more gorgeous women than his pistol can handle at the same time! For private eyes like Scott, just staying alive was the toughest thing to do in town.

_“As far as I’m concerned, Richard S. Prather was the King of the paperback P.I writers of the 60s. Shell Scott should be in the Top Ten of any readers list of favorite private eyes.”_ – *Robert J. Randisi*

_Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Five includes: The Cheim Manuscript, The Shell Scott Sampler, The Sweet Ride, The Sure Thing, The Amber Effect, Shellshock and The Scrambled Yeggs._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Friday on My Mind: A Frieda Klein Mystery*



  






*In Nicci’s French’s thrilling fifth book, London psychotherapist Frieda Klein herself becomes the prime suspect in a murder*

A bloated corpse turns up in the Thames, throat slashed, and the only clue is a hospital wristband reading _Dr. F. Klein_. Frieda is taken to see the body and realizes with horror that it is Sandy, her ex-boyfriend. She’s certain that the killer is Dean Reeve—the man who has never stopped haunting her. But the police think he has been dead for years, and Frieda is their number one suspect. With few options, Frieda goes on the run to save herself and try to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fall from Grace: A Novel *



  






*The mysterious, violent death of a prominent New England patriarch exposes a nest of dark family secrets in New York Times bestselling author Richard North Patterson’s twentieth compelling novel.*

From #1 bestselling author Richard North Patterson comes a spellbinding psychological puzzle filled with unexpected legal twists, potentially criminal turns, and one family’s shocking fall from grace.

After ten years away from home, Adam Blaine returns to Martha’s Vineyard to attend the funeral of his estranged father, Ben, a famous and charismatic writer who was fond of sailboats, good wine—and women other than his wife. When Adam learns that Ben disinherited his family in favor of his mistress, he begins to wonder if his father’s death—caused by an inexplicable fall from a cliff—might have been suicide or murder. Using his training as a CIA operative, Adam unearths some shattering revelations about the mistress’s past. But even more disturbing are the family secrets that can’t stay buried any longer—secrets that make Adam question everything he thought he knew about every player in this fateful game. Even himself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Miranda Chase Books 1-3: a political technothriller collection*



  






_Drone: _a rebel CIA director takes on China and almost turns a trade war into a real one.

_Thunderbolt: _a US senator’s scam has North Korea prepping their nukes.

_Condor: _a shot at the intelligence jackpot of a lifetime occurs, deep in the heart of Russia.

At the center of all three? Miranda Chase: air-crash genius investigator for the NTSB, team leader, and high-functioning autistic.

What’s at risk if she doesn’t solve the crash and the crises? Everything!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Asset: American Assassin (Lance Spector Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*Montana, USA*
When Lance Spector quit the CIA, he swore he was out for good.
One more government lie and he would go off the deep end.
They could find someone else to do their dirty work.
As far as he was concerned, Washington, Langley, the Pentagon could all go to hell.

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*
A secret Russian expedition returns with a devastating new pathogen, harvested from the frozen corpses of mammoths.
It's the biological super-weapon they've been looking for, an apocalypse-level pathogen, a virus more deadly than anything ever to come from a Russian lab.
Something that will stop NATO and the Americans in their tracks.
A Biological Chernobyl.

*Washington DC, USA*
A mysterious vial, sealed in a titanium case, arrives at CIA headquarters. They have no idea who sent it, but it comes with a note.
_"I will only speak to Lance Spector."_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Assassin's Revenge: A David Slaton Novel *



  






*USA Today bestselling author Ward Larsen's globe-trotting, hard-hitting assassin, David Slaton, returns for another breathless adventure in Assassin's Revenge.*

On a sunny dock in Gibraltar, Slaton returns to the sailboat he shares with his wife and young son to find them missing. The only clue to their whereabouts is a cryptic message: If he wants to see them again, he must eliminate an obscure scientist working for the International Atomic Energy Agency. Slaton races to Vienna to unravel the scheme.

Half a world away, a small team of ISIS operatives arrives in North Korea. It is comprised of two suicidal jihadists, one technician, and the caliphate’s only officer with naval experience. Their mission: to reestablish the group’s relevance by undertaking a shocking strike against America.

From Europe to North Korea to the Pacific Ocean, Slaton finds himself entangled in a deadly nuclear game. Working against him are a band of suicidal terrorists, supported by a North Korean government that is about to implode. That slate of actors, however, face something even more lethal.

A devoted father and husband—one who happens to be the perfect assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Minute Out (Gray Man Book 9)*



  






*From Mark Greaney, the New York Times bestselling author of Mission Critical and a coauthor of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan novels, comes another high-stakes thriller featuring the world's most dangerous assassin: the Gray Man.*

While on a mission to Croatia, Court Gentry uncovers a human trafficking operation. The trail leads from the Balkans all the way back to Hollywood.

Court is determined to shut it down, but his CIA handlers have other plans. The criminal ringleader has actionable intelligence about a potentially devastating terrorist attack on the US. The CIA won't move until they have that intel. It's a moral balancing act with Court at the pivot point.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mind to Matter: The Astonishing Science of How Your Brain Creates Material Reality*



  






*Best Health Book* *of 2018 *- American Book Fest.
*Best Science Books of 2018* - Bookbub.

Every creation begins as a thought, from a symphony to a marriage to an ice cream cone to a rocket launch. When we have an intention, a complex chain of events begins in our brains. Thoughts travel as electrical impulses along neural pathways. When neurons fire together they wire together, creating electromagnetic fields. These fields are invisible energy, yet they influence the molecules of matter around us the way a magnet organizes iron filings.

In _Mind to Matter_, award-winning researcher Dawson Church explains the science showing how our minds create matter. Different intentions produce different fields and different material creations. The thoughts and energy fields we cultivate in our minds condition the atoms and molecules around us. We can now trace the science behind each link in chain from thought to thing, showing the surprising ways in which our intentions create the material world. 

The science in the book is illustrated by many authentic case histories of people who harnessed the extraordinary power of the mind to create. They include:

• Adeline, whose Stage 4 cancer disappeared after she imagined "healing stars"
• Raymond Aaron and two of his clients, each of whom manifested $1 million in the same week
• Elon Musk, who bounced back from devastating tragedy to found Tesla and SpaceX
• Graham Phillips, who grew the emotional regulation part of his brain by 22.8% in two months
• Jennifer Graf, whose grandfather’s long-dead radio came to life to play love songs the day of her wedding
• Harold, whose 80% hearing loss reversed in an hour
• Joe Marana, whose deceased sister comforted him from beyond the grave
• Rick Geggie, whose clogged arteries cleared up the night before cardiac surgery
• Matthias Rust, a teen whose "airplane flight for peace" changed the fate of superpowers
• Wanda Burch, whose dream about cancer told the surgeon exactly where to look for it
• An MIT freshman student who can precipitate sodium crystals with his mind
• John, who found himself floating out of his body and returned to find his AIDS healed
• Dean, whose cortisol levels dropped by 48% in a single hour

In _Mind to Matter_, Dawson Church shows that these outcomes aren’t a lucky accident only a few people experience. Neuroscientists have measured a specific brain wave formula that is linked to manifestation. This "flow state" can be learned and applied by anyone. New discoveries in epigenetics, neuroscience, electromagnetism, psychology, vibration, and quantum physics connect each step in the process by which mind creates matter. They show that the whole universe is self-organizing, and when our minds are in a state of flow, they coordinate with nature's emergent intelligence to produce synchronous outcomes. The book contained over 150 photos and illustrations that explain the process, while an "Extended Play" section at the end of each chapter provides additional resources. As _Mind to Matter_ drops each piece of the scientific puzzle into place, it leaves us with a profound understanding of the enormous creative potential of our minds. It also gives us a road map to cultivating these remarkable brain states in our daily lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*EMF*D: 5G, Wi-Fi & Cell Phones: Hidden Harms and How to Protect Yourself*



  






*The dangers of electromagnetic fields are real--and now a renowned health authority reveals exactly what they are and how you can protect yourself.*

The hazards of electronic pollution may once have been the stuff of science fiction, but now we know they're all too real. And with the advent of 5G ultra-wideband technology, the danger is greater than ever.
Dr. Joseph Mercola, one of the world's foremost authorities on alternative health, has mined the scientific literature to offer a radical new understanding of how electromagnetic fields impact your body and mind. In this first-of-its-kind guide, he reveals:
*•* What EMFs (electromagnetic fields) actually are, where you find them in your daily life, and how they affect you
*•* The toll that EMFs have been proven to take in conditions such as cancer, heart disease, and neuropsychiatric illnesses
*•* Why you've been largely kept in the dark about this threat to your health
*•* How you can actually repair the damage done by EMFs at a cellular level
*•* Practical strategies to protect yourself and your loved ones from EMFs at home, at work, and out in the world

The coming 5G technology will be pervasive and powerful. It will also be one of the largest public-health experiments in history-with no way of opting out. That's why you need to read this book. Now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Debatable Land: The Lost World Between Scotland and England*



  






An oft-overlooked region lies at the heart of British national history: the Debatable Land. The oldest detectable territorial division in Great Britain, the Debatable Land once served as a buffer between England and Scotland. It was once the bloodiest region in the country, fought over by Henry VIII, Elizabeth I, and James V. After most of its population was slaughtered or deported, it became the last part of Great Britain to be brought under the control of the state. Today, its boundaries have vanished from the map and are matters of myth and generational memories. In _The Debatable Land_, historian Graham Robb recovers the history of this ancient borderland in an exquisite tale that spans Roman, Medieval, and present-day Britain. Rich in detail and epic in scope, _The Debatable Land_ provides a crucial, missing piece in the puzzle of British history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ambassador Morgenthau's Story: A Personal Account of the Armenian Genocide *



  






*From 1915 to 1923, the Ottoman Empire ordered the systematic massacre and mass deportation of over 1.5 million its subjects.*


_Ambassador Morgenthau’s Story_ is an insightful, unique and, often, painful first-hand account of the Armenian genocide as seen from his role as American ambassador to the Ottoman Empire.

Henry Morgenthau assesses the tense political atmosphere in the strategically important Ottoman Empire at the beginning of WWI and examines Germany’s influence on Turkish actions.

Morgenthau’s position as an American representative to the Ottoman government allowed him a fascinating and disturbing insight into the policies and the lawmakers of the period. His memoir includes account of many high-level meeting with important heads of state, both in Turkey and on a wider international scale.

From 1915 onward, Morgenthau attempted to use his power to stop the genocide and on many occasions tried to reason with the Ottoman government. He was constantly ignored and dismissed.

Morgenthau brought the Armenians’ case to the U.S. government, appealing for intervention but Washington ignored his pleas for help.

Frustrated at his powerlessness to stop this mass genocide, Morgenthau renounced his position as U.S. Ambassador and used all his influence to bring attention to the oft-ignored plight of the Armenian people. He raised huge sums of money and awareness, leading to the first publication of this book in 1918.

_Ambassador Morgenthau’s Story_ is regarded as one of the preeminent sources of information on the Armenian genocide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Saving Freedom: Truman, the Cold War, and the Fight for Western Civilization *



  






*New York Times Bestseller!

History called on Harry Truman to unite the Western world against Soviet communism, but first he had to rally Republicans and Democrats behind America’s most dramatic foreign policy shift since George Washington delivered his farewell address. How did one of the least prepared presidents to walk into the Oval Office become one of its most successful?*

The year was 1947. The Soviet Union had moved from being America’s uneasy ally in the Second World War to its most feared enemy. With Joseph Stalin’s ambitions pushing westward, Turkey was pressured from the east while communist revolutionaries overran Greece. The British Empire was battered from its war with Hitler and suddenly teetering on the brink of financial ruin. Only America could afford to defend freedom in the West, and the effort was spearheaded by a president who hadn’t even been elected to that office. But Truman would wage a domestic political battle that carried with it the highest of stakes, inspiring friends and foes alike to join in his crusade to defend democracy across the globe.

In _Saving Freedom_, Joe Scarborough recounts the historic forces that moved Truman toward his country’s long twilight struggle against Soviet communism, and how this untested president acted decisively to build a lasting coalition that would influence America’s foreign policy for generations to come. On March 12, 1947, Truman delivered an address before a joint session of Congress announcing a policy of containment that would soon become known as the Truman Doctrine. That doctrine pledged that the United States would “support free peoples who are resisting attempted subjugation by armed minorities or by outside pressures.” The untested president’s policy was a radical shift from 150 years of isolationism, but it would prove to be the pivotal moment that guaranteed Western Europe’s freedom, the American Century’s rise, and the eventual collapse of the Soviet Union. 

Truman’s triumph over the personal and political struggles that confronted him following his ascension to the presidency is an inspiring tale of American leadership, fierce determination, bipartisan unity, and courage in the face of the rising Soviet threat. _Saving Freedom _explores one of the most pivotal moments of the twentieth century, a turning point when patriotic Americans of both political parties worked together to defeat tyranny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nazi Files: Chilling Case Studies of the Perverted Personalities Behind the Third Reich*



  






The Nazis kept extensive files on practically everybody in the Third Reich. Now author Paul Roland turns the tables with this brilliant new exposé - a fascinating psychological profile of the leading Nazis and their lesser-known associates.

Examples include:
• Adolf Hitler had 'terrible' table manners, gorged on cake in his bunker and Allied psychologists considered him a neurotic psychopath.
• When Hermann Goering surrendered to the Americans, he had a gold-plated revolver and a stash of drugs in his luggage.
• Franz Stangl loved his job so much (as commandant of Sobibor and Treblinka concentration camps) that he tried to make his places of work seem as normal as he could by planting flowers and shrubs everywhere and creating a fake railway station with fake painted clocks to welcome new arrivals.

Accompanied by over 50 images, this concise yet revealing chronicle of Hitler's henchmen and their horrifying crimes is presented in a fresh and accessible way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Alfred: The Quiet History of a World War II Infantryman*



  






We almost didn’t know.

For 57 years, Alfred Endres told his family he had been a barber, chauffeur, and translator in World War II. But following the death of his wife, Alfred quietly started sharing a glimpse into his actual wartime experiences. His daughter first began capturing those fractions of stories on napkins during her weekly nursing home visits, which grew into a nearly two-decade deep dive into his true role in the war—a reluctant front-line machine gunner in Europe from 1944 to 1945.
Intensely researched and thoroughly human, Alfred compiles a lifetime panorama of one infantryman who never wanted a part in the war but accepted it. He returned home, discernibly the gentle Wisconsin farmer he was when he left, to a family unknowing what he had done and what he had survived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Springboard to Victory: The Burma Campaign and the Battle for Kohima (Major Battles of World War Two)*



  






*A clear and compelling account of the brutal battle of Kohima that swung the balance of the Burma Campaign in World War Two.

An ideal book for readers of Max Hastings, Anthony Beevor and Jonathan Dimbleby.*

_‘Sieges have been longer but few have been more intense and in none have the defenders deserved greater honour than the garrison of Kohima.’ Field Marshal the Viscount Slim

‘The valiant defence of Kohima against enormous odds was a fine episode.’ Winston Churchill_

For a fortnight in April 1944 Lieutenant-General Sato threw nearly the whole force of his division towards the Kohima Ridge. Against them stood a tiny force of one thousand five hundred British and Indian troops.

How were these Allied forces able to hold back the attack from over ten thousand Japanese soldiers? And what happened over the course of these long and bloody weeks?

C. E. Lucas Phillip's book uncovers not only the personal experiences of the men who fought in this battle but also the political, geographical and military position of the Burma campaign, leading up to and following the siege.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Force: Origin Series Box Set (73-76) (Star Force Universe Book 19)*



  






The Origin Series is empire building at its finest, with 100 episodes and over 2.5 million words in the military science fiction serial detailing the rise of Star Force from corporate entity into an interstellar empire over the course of more than a millennium.

Follow a core group of characters known as the Trailblazers as they use alien technology and knowledge discovered in Antarctic ruins to obtain limited immortality and lead Humanity out into the galaxy, encountering, befriending, and fighting hundreds of alien races all the while desperately trying to prepare Earth for the unbeatable threat at the core of the Milky Way that is destined to return and reclaim their lost colony…and their former Human slaves.

Episodes in this set:

SF73-Cascade
SF74-Divergent
SF75-Resistance
SF76-Divide


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Stars, Like Dust (Galactic Empire Book 1)*



  






*The first book in the Galactic Empire series, the spectacular precursor to the classic Foundation series, by one of history’s most influential writers of science fiction, Isaac Asimov*

His name was Biron Farrill and he was a student at the University of Earth. A native of one of the helpless Nebular Kingdoms, he saw his home world conquered and controlled by the planet Tyrann—a ruthless, barbaric Empire that was building a dynasty of cruelty and domination among the stars.

Farrill’s own father had been executed for trying to resist the Tyrann dictatorship and now someone was trying to kill Biron. But why?

His only hope for survival lay in fleeing Earth and joining the rebellion that was rumored to be forming somewhere in the Kingdoms. But once he cast his lot with the freedom fighters, he would find himself guarding against treachery on every side and facing the most difficult choice of all: to betray either the woman he loved or the revolution that was the last hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Beach Blanket Barbie (Zoe Donovan Mystery Book 6)*



  






Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

Zoe suspects that something is up when Levi’s ex-girlfriend Barbie comes to town unexpectedly. When she ends up floating face down in the lake Zoe and the gang shift into full sleuth mode to find a killer. As they delve into Barbie’s life since she left Ashton Falls, they find a complex puzzle that is going to take a group effort to unravel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Firework Fiasco (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 29) *



  






Summer has come to Ashton Falls and with it a focus on the beach, the lake, and family time outdoors. School is out so Zak is holding down the fort at home, and Zoe and Charlie are working full time at the Zoo, while Tiffany is on her honeymoon and Jeremy is out on maternity leave. Life, it seems, is just about perfect. Or is it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lunacy Lake (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 32) *



  






Things go from bad to worse when Zoe and Ellie accompany a group of teens from Zimmerman Academy on a female empowerment retreat while the guys stay home with the kids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Apple Cider Slaying (A Cider Shop Mystery Book 1) *



  






Apples are at the core of the family business run by Winona Mae Montgomery and her Granny Smythe. But this year’s crop is unseasonably ripe with murder . . .

*ONE ROTTEN APPLE
*
Blossom Valley, West Virginia, is home to Smythe Orchards, Winnie and her Granny’s beloved twenty-five-acre farm and family business. But any way you slice it, it’s struggling. That’s why they’re trying to drum up business with the “First Annual Christmas at the Orchard,” a good old-fashioned holiday festival with enough delicious draw to satisfy apple-picking locals and cider-loving tourists alike—until the whole endeavor takes a sour turn when the body of Nadine Cooper, Granny’s long-time, grudge-holding nemesis, is found lodged in the apple press. Now, with Granny the number one suspect, Winnie is hard-pressed to prove her innocence before the real killer delivers another murder . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Speaks the Nightbird: A Novel (Matthew Corbett Book 1) *



  






*Murder sparks witchcraft hysteria in this “thoughtful” and “entertaining” seventeenth-century historical mystery from a New York Times–bestselling author (Stephen King).*

It’s 1699 in the coastal settlement of Fount Royal in the Carolinas when Rachel Howarth is sentenced to be hanged as a witch. She’s been accused of murder, deviltry, and blasphemous sexual congress, and the beleaguered, God-fearing colonial village wants her dead. But Matthew Corbett, young clerk to the traveling magistrate summoned to Fount Royal to weigh the accusations, soon finds himself persuaded in favor of the beguiling young widow.

Struck first by her beauty, Matthew believes Rachel to be too dignified, courageous, and intelligent for such obscene charges. The testimony against her is fanatical and unreliable. Clues to the crimes seem too convenient and contrived. A number of her accusers appear to gain by her execution. And, if Rachel is a witch, why hasn’t she used her powers to fly away from the gaol on the wings of a nightbird?

God and Satan are indeed at war. Something really is happening in the newly established settlement—of that Corbett is certain. As his investigation draws him into the darkness of a town gone mad, and deeper into its many secrets, Corbett realizes that time is running out for him, for Rachel, and for the hope that good could possibly win out over evil in Fount Royal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Past Mortem: A heart-stopping thriller and killer comic romance*



  






*'A writer who provokes, almost as much as he entertains' Daily Mail
'Engaging and smartly plotted' Observer
___

With old friends like these, who needs enemies?*

It's a question mild mannered detective Edward Newson is forced to ask himself when, in romantic desperation, he logs on to the Friends Reunited website in search of the girlfriends of his youth. Newson is not the only member of the Class of '88 who has been raking over the ashes of the past. As his old class begins to reassemble in cyberspace, the years slip away and old feuds and passions burn hot once more.

Meanwhile, back in the present, Newson's life is no less complicated. He is secretly in love with Natasha, his lovely but very attached sergeant, and failing comprehensively to solve a series of baffling and peculiarly gruesome murders. A school reunion is planned and as history begins to repeat itself, the past crashes headlong into the present. Neither will ever be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Operation Devil's Fire (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 1)*



  






The first book in the Sgt. Dunn Novel series. When Allied intelligence agencies discover the Nazis will complete construction of their atomic bomb before the summer of '44 is out, the race is on to destroy the German facility before the course of the war takes a terrifying turn. Operation Devil's Fire begins two weeks before D-Day with two seemingly unrelated events: a British spy, working in Berlin, steals a top-secret memorandum and is terrified by its contents. Two days, later a P-51 Mustang pilot spots a new German jet bomber while on B-17 escort duty over Germany. When American and British intelligence link the events, there is one inescapable conclusion: Germany will finish the atomic bomb first and, furthermore, possesses a new transatlantic jet bomber. U.S. Army Ranger Sergeant Thomas Dunn and his British Commando rival, Sergeant Malcolm Saunders, receive top secret orders from President Roosevelt and Prime Minister Churchill. Their teams of rugged, lethal soldiers will fly into Germany. Their missions: destroy the German atomic bomb facility and the new jet bomber. Failure means the invasion of Europe was all for nothing. If Hitler drops the atomic weapon on the United States, Roosevelt and Churchill will have no choice but to concede the European continent to the dictator. While the President and Prime Minister wait and worry, the two elite teams fight against enormous odds to complete the missions and return safely home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*By the Rivers of Babylon *



  






Lod Airport, Israel: Two Concorde jets take off for a U.N. conference that will finally bring peace to the Middle East. Covered by F-14 fighters, accompanied by security men, the planes carry warriors, pacifists, lovers, enemies, dignitaries -- and a bomb planted by a terrorist mastermind.

Suddenly they're forced to crash-land at an ancient desert site. Here, with only a handful of weapons, the men and women of the peace mission must make a desperate stand against an army of crack Palestinian commandos -- while the Israeli authorities desperately attempt a rescue mission. In a land of blood and tears, in a windswept place called Babylon, it will be a battle of bullets and courage, and a war to the last death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Who's in Charge?: Free Will and the Science of the Brain *



  






“Gazzaniga stands as a giant among neuroscientists, for both the quality of his research and his ability to communicate it to a general public with infectious enthusiasm.”
—Robert Bazell, Chief Science Correspondent, NBC News

The author of _Human_, Michael S. Gazzaniga has been called the “father of cognitive neuroscience.” In his remarkable book, _Who’s in Charge?,_ he makes a powerful and provocative argument that counters the common wisdom that our lives are wholly determined by physical processes we cannot control. His well-reasoned case against the idea that we live in a “determined” world is fascinating and liberating, solidifying his place among the likes of Oliver Sacks, Antonio Damasio, V.S. Ramachandran, and other bestselling science authors exploring the mysteries of the human brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Four Princes: Henry VIII, Francis I, Charles V, Suleiman the Magnificent and the Obsessions that Forged Modern Europe *



  






*“Bad behavior makes for entertaining history” in this bold history of Europe, the Middle East, and the men who ruled them in the early sixteenth century (Kirkus Reviews).*

John Julius Norwich—“the very model of a popular historian”—is acclaimed for his distinctive ability to weave together a fascinating narrative through vivid detail, colorful anecdotes, and captivating characters. Here, he explores four leaders—Henry VIII, Francis I, Charles V, and Suleiman—who led their countries during the Renaissance (_The Wall Street Journal_).

Francis I of France was the personification of the Renaissance, and a highly influential patron of the arts and education. Henry VIII, who was not expected to inherit the throne but embraced the role with gusto, broke with the Roman Catholic Church and appointed himself head of the Church of England. Charles V was the most powerful man of the time, and unanimously elected Holy Roman Emperor. And Suleiman the Magnificent—who stood apart as a Muslim—brought the Ottoman Empire to its apogee of political, military, and economic power. These men collectively shaped the culture, religion, and politics of their respective domains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stilwell and the American Experience in China: 1911-1945*



  






*Barbara W. Tuchman won her second Pulitzer Prize for this nonfiction masterpiece—an authoritative work of history that recounts the birth of modern China through the eyes of one extraordinary American.
*
General Joseph W. Stilwell was a man who loved China deeply and knew its people as few Americans ever have. Barbara W. Tuchman’s groundbreaking narrative follows Stilwell from the time he arrived in China during the Revolution of 1911, through his tours of duty in Peking and Tientsin in the 1920s and ’30s, to his return as theater commander in World War II, when the Nationalist government faced attack from both Japanese invaders and Communist insurgents. Peopled by warlords, ambassadors, and missionaries, this classic biography of the cantankerous but level-headed “Vinegar Joe” sparkles with Tuchman’s genius for animating the people who shaped history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stormland*



  






They call it Stormland: a sprawling, largely abandoned region of the southeastern coast of the USA, where climate change’s extreme weather conditions have brought about a “perfect storm” of perpetual tempests; where hurricane-strength storms return day after day, 365 days a year.

The heart of Stormland is Charleston, South Carolina, a flooded ruin where hundreds of people remain for their own peculiar reasons; where thugs prey on the weak, and a strangely benevolent cult tries to keep everyone insanely sane. Here, plutocratic evil takes advantage of Stormland’s lawlessness to cultivate a weirdly puppeted theater of cruelty.

Swept into the turbulent vortex of Stormland is an unlikely duo—a former serial killer and a former US Marshal—who must work together to bring light to America’s late twenty-first century heart of darkness.

A cyberpunk detective thriller set in a maelstrom of climatic upheaval, classism, and corrupt power, _Stormland_ paradoxically dramatizes the resilience of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On The Imperium’s Secret Service (Imperium Cicernus Book 1)*



  






The Imperium; a million worlds, trillions upon trillions of humans and aliens, an empire that dominates half the galaxy...an empire that is falling into chaos, revolution and civil war. Only a handful of people are struggling to keep the Imperium together, knowing that the brutality of its rule is infinitively preferable to the chaos of its fall. This is their story.

Mariko and her sister were independent shippers and ace pilots, until they ran afoul of the law on a minor planet and ended up jailed and enslaved. Their new owner, Lord Fitz, seems to be nothing more than another harmless aristocrat with more money than sense – and besides, at least they can keep flying spacecraft.

But Fitz isn't all he seems. He works for Imperial Intelligence, attempting to track down and destroy the Secessionist Movement before it launches a plan that threatens the very heart of the Imperium – and Mariko and her sister have just become his latest tools. But as they are drawn deeper into the seedy underside of the Imperium, one question comes to dominate their minds...

Does the Imperium even deserve to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Room with a Roux (A Pancake House Mystery Book 4) *



  






*Pancake house owner Marley McKinney takes a break from the Flip Side for a romantic getaway. But soon, instead of mixing batter, she’s mixed up with murder . . .*

Marley and her new husband Brett need some quality couple time before the holiday madness, so they drive up into the mountains of the Olympic Peninsula to charming Holly Lodge. Before long they’re enjoying snowshoe excursions, hot chocolates, and cuddling in front of a roaring fire. Despite some barely concealed marital tension between the owners of the lodge, they’re finally able to unwind . . .

Until one morning when they notice a glove sticking out of a snowbank outside of the lodge. Inside the glove is a hand connected to a frozen corpse buried beneath the snow—lodge owner Kevin Manning has been murdered. Presented with a stack of suspects and eventually stranded at the lodge by a blizzard, Marley has to catch the cold-hearted killer before someone else gets iced . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crêpe Expectations (A Pancake House Mystery Book 5) *



  






*When a murder case from the past heats up again, it’s up to Marley McKinney to sort through a tall stack of suspects in the latest Pancake House Mystery . . .*

Although it’s a soggy start to spring in Wildwood Cove, the weather clears up just in time for the town to host an amateur chef competition. Marley McKinney, owner of the Flip Side pancake house, already signed up to volunteer, and chef Ivan Kaminski is one of the judges. But when Marley visits her landscaper boyfriend Brett at the site of the Victorian mansion that’s being restored as the Wildwood Inn, she discovers something else pushing up daisies: human remains. 

The skeleton on the riverbank washed out by the early-spring floodwaters belonged to eighteen-year-old Demetra Kozani, who vanished a decade earlier. While the cold case is reopened, Marley must step in when some of the cook-off contestants fall suspiciously ill. Stuck in a syrupy mess of sabotage and blackmail, it falls to Marley to stop a killer from crêping up on another victim . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Much Ado about Nutmeg (A Pancake House Mystery Book 6)*



  






*Wedding bells are in the air—along with the aroma of maple syrup—in the latest Pancake House Mystery. But a series of murders threatens to spoil everyone’s appetite. . .
*
Between tourist season, planning her beach wedding, and running her pancake house, the Flip Side, Marley McKinney is busier than ever. On top of that, one of her regulars is competing in Wildwood Cove’s Golden Oldies Games—a sporting event for athletes 50 and over—and Marley wants to cheer her on. Everything’s running as smooth as batter—until sports reporter Yvonne Pritchard stirs up a triple batch of trouble . . .

Yvonne has one admirer in town—Ed Herman—but she has many more enemies, from a disgruntled coach to an athlete she once shamed on social media. So when a body washes up on shore, and it’s no accident, it’s not a complete surprise Yvonne is the victim. And when Ed asks Marley to use her sleuthing skills to solve the crime, she’ll have to squeeze in time between squeezing into wedding dresses. Then a second victim turns up, and Marley will have to work at high speed to stop a killer from piling up bodies faster than she can whip up a tall stack . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Y is for Yesterday (A Kinsey Millhone Novel Book 25) *



  






*THE FINAL INSTALLMENT IN SUE GRAFTON'S ALPHABET SERIES 
WINNER OF THE ANTHONY/BILL CRIDER AWARD FOR BEST NOVEL IN A SERIES 

Private investigator Kinsey Millhone confronts her darkest and most disturbing case in this #1 New York Times bestseller from Sue Grafton.
*
In 1979, four teenage boys from an elite private school sexually assault a fourteen-year-old classmate—and film the attack. Not long after, the tape goes missing and the suspected thief, a fellow classmate, is murdered. In the investigation that follows, one boy turns state’s evidence and two of his peers are convicted. But the ringleader escapes without a trace.

Now, it’s 1989 and one of the perpetrators, Fritz McCabe, has been released from prison. Moody, unrepentant, and angry, he is a virtual prisoner of his ever-watchful parents—until a copy of the missing tape arrives with a ransom demand. That’s when the McCabes call Kinsey Millhone for help. As she is drawn into their family drama, she keeps a watchful eye on Fritz. But he’s not the only one being haunted by the past. A vicious sociopath with a grudge against Millhone may be leaving traces of himself for her to find...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lost in a Good Book: A Thursday Next Novel*



  






*The second installment in Jasper Fforde’s New York Times bestselling series follows literary detective Thursday Next on another adventure in her alternate reality of literature-obsessed England—from the author of The Constant Rabbit*

The inventive, exuberant, and totally original literary fun that began with _The Eyre Affair_ continues with _New York Times _bestselling author Jasper Fforde’s magnificent second adventure starring the resourceful, fearless literary sleuth Thursday Next. When Landen, the love of her life, is eradicated by the corrupt multinational Goliath Corporation, Thursday must moonlight as a Prose Resource Operative of Jurisfiction—the police force inside the BookWorld. She is apprenticed to the man-hating Miss Havisham from Dickens’s _Great Expectations_, who grudgingly shows Thursday the ropes. And she gains just enough skill to get herself in a real mess entering the pages of Poe’s “The Raven.” What she really wants is to get Landen back. But this latest mission is not without further complications.

Along with jumping into the works of Kafka and Austen, and even Beatrix Potter’s _The Tale of the Flopsy Bunnies_, Thursday finds herself the target of a series of potentially lethal coincidences, the authenticator of a newly discovered play by the Bard himself, and the only one who can prevent an unidentifiable pink sludge from engulfing all life on Earth. It’s another genre-bending blend of crime fiction, fantasy, and top-drawer literary entertainment for fans of Douglas Adams and P. G. Wodehouse. Thursday’s zany investigations continue with _The Well of Lost Plots_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hold Back the Night*



  






*Three unsuspecting women. Two escaped convicts. One shocking night of escalating terror. From acclaimed crime writer and law enforcement veteran Sean Lynch . . .

HOLD BACK THE NIGHT*

It begins with a spark. A simple act of carelessness that ignites the autumn grass of the Sierra Nevadas. In minutes, the flames spread. A raging wildfire sweeps down the mountain, engulfing a van from the local prison—giving two chained convicts a chance to escape . . .

Two desperate men. Psychologically disturbed. Extremely dangerous.

In Farnham County live three very different women. Marjorie Guthrie, a wealthy suburban housewife fleeing an abusive marriage; Mary Hernandez, her troubled, rebellious sister; and Leanne Strayer, a young SWAT deputy with a dark past. All three share one thing in common: they are in the wrong place at the wrong time . . .

Today, their worst fears come true. Tonight, the nightmares come home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Splinter the Silence (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 9)*



  






*The bestselling “Queen of Crime reigns again” when a profiler and an ex-cop investigate the suspicious deaths of women targeted by Internet trolls (Independent, UK).*

From the international bestselling author of _The Mermaids Singing_ and _The Wire in the Blood_ comes the ninth installment of her beloved series featuring psychologist Tony Hill and former DCI Carol Jordan . . .

Vicious online attacks seem to be driving outspoken women to silence themselves through suicide. Yet for profiler Tony Hill, who knows a thing or two about patterns in human behavior, something doesn’t add up.

Carol Jordan, meanwhile, is too busy tackling her own demons to think about a potential serial killer. But when she gets an opportunity for a second chance, it’s game on. This time around, though, the stakes have never been higher.

One of the _Boston Globe_’s Best Books of 2015


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Did Bad Things: A Thriller*



  






*And Then There Were None* *meets The Last Time I Lied in this dark and twisty psychological thriller.*

In 1995, six university students moved into the house at 215 Caldwell Street. Months later, one of them was found dead on the sofa the morning after their end-of-year party. His death was ruled an accident by the police. The remaining five all knew it wasn’t, and though they went on with their lives, the truth of what happened to their sixth housemate couldn’t stay buried forever.

Twenty years later, all five of them arrive—lured separately under various pretenses—at Wolfheather House, a crumbling, secluded mansion on the Scottish isle of Doon. Trapped inside with no way out and no signal to the outside world, the now forty-somethings fight each other—and the unknown mastermind behind their gathering—as they confront the role they played in their housemate’s death. They are given one choice: confess to their crimes or die. 

_They Did Bad Things_ is a deviously clever psychological thriller about the banality of evil and the human capacity for committing horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ballistic (A Gray Man Novel Book 3)*



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author Mark Greaney presents the third Gray Man novel, featuring the ex-CIA assassin being hailed as “Bourne for the new millennium” (James Rollins).
*
After Court Gentry was betrayed by his compatriots and forced to take on a near-suicidal covert mission by the CIA, he thought he could find refuge living in the Amazon rain forest. But his bloody past finds him when a vengeful Russian crime lord forces him to go on the run once again. Court makes his way to one of the only men in the world he can trust*—*and arrives too late. His friend is dead and buried.

Years before, Eddie Gamboa had saved Court's life. Now, Eddie has been murdered by the notorious Mexican drug cartel he fought to take down. And Court soon finds himself drawn into a war he never wanted. But in this war, there are no sides*—*only survivors...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eels: An Exploration, from New Zealand to the Sargasso, of the World's Most Mysterious Fish*



  






*“Eels [is] more than a fish book. It is an impassioned defense of nature itself. . . . [Prosek] passes on the truth that the often disdained eel, like all migratory fish, is vital and mysterious and worthy of our full effort to bring it back.” — New York Times Book Review

“A wonderful account of far-flung travels in pursuit of the secrets of the earth’s most mysterious fish. . . . Fascinating and beautifully rendered.” — Peter Matthiessen*

Famous for his deeply informed, compulsively readable books on trout, James Prosek (whom the _New York Times_ has called “the Audubon of the fishing world”) takes on nature’s quirkiest and most enigmatic fish: the eel. Fans of Mark Kurlansky’s _Cod_ and _The Big Oyster_ or Trevor Corson’s _The Secret Life of Lobsters_ will love Prosek’s probing exploration of the hidden deep-water dwellers. With characteristically captivating prose and lavish illustrations, Prosek demystifies the eel’s unique biology and bizarre mating routines, and illuminates the animal’s varied roles in the folklore, cuisine, and commerce of a variety of cultures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Japan: A History*



  






Kyoto - founded in the year 794 and capital of Japan for fully half that nation's recorded history - sits firmly in the center of Lucas Peyton Thomas's compelling, vivid history of Japan. Here, in vibrant detail, are the stories of the rise and fall of Japan's aristocracy, of the days of the shoguns and samurai, of life in its palaces and moated castles, of a country that once sought to rule China but chose to isolate itself for more than 200 years. Mysterious Japan - a nation known to the West only after the travels of Marco Polo - is unveiled in this engaging book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Raphael, Painter in Rome: A Novel*



  






*Another Fabulous Art History Thriller by the Bestselling Author of Oil and Marble, Featuring the Master of Renaissance Perfection: Raphael!*

Michelangelo’s Sistine Chapel ceiling is one of the most iconic masterpieces of the Renaissance. Here, in _Raphael, Painter in Rome, _Storey tells of its creation as never before: through the eyes of Michelangelo’s fiercest rival—the young, beautiful, brilliant painter of perfection, Raphael. Orphaned at age eleven, Raphael is determined to keep the deathbed promise he made to his father: become the greatest artist in history. But to be the best, he must beat the best, the legendary sculptor of the _David_, Michelangelo Buonarroti. When Pope Julius II calls both artists down to Rome, they are pitted against each other: Michelangelo painting the Sistine Ceiling, while Raphael decorates the pope's private apartments. As Raphael strives toward perfection in paint, he battles internal demons: his desperate ambition, crippling fear of imperfection, and unshakable loneliness. Along the way, he conspires with cardinals, scrambles through the ruins of ancient Rome, and falls in love with a baker’s-daughter-turned-prostitute who becomes his muse. 

With its gorgeous writing, rich settings, endearing characters, and riveting plot, _Raphael, Painter in Rome_ brings to vivid life these two Renaissance masters going head to head in the deadly halls of the Vatican.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Empress: The Astonishing Reign of Nur Jahan*



  






*Finalist for the 2018 Los Angeles Times Book Prize in History

"A luminous biography." —Rafia Zakaria, Guardian*

Four centuries ago, a Muslim woman ruled an empire. Nur Jahan, daughter of a Persian noble and widow of a subversive official, became the twentieth and most cherished wife of the Emperor Jahangir. Nur ruled the vast Mughal Empire alongside her husband, leading troops into battle, signing imperial orders, and astutely handling matters of the state.

Acclaimed historian Ruby Lal uncovers the rich life and world of Nur Jahan, rescuing this dazzling figure from patriarchal and Orientalist clichés of romance and intrigue, and giving new insight into the lives of women and girls in the Mughal Empire. In _Empress_, Nur Jahan finally receives her due in a deeply researched and evocative biography that awakens us to a fascinating history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life Undercover: Coming of Age in the CIA *



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER 

“Fast and thrilling . . . Life Undercover reads as if a John le Carré character landed in Eat Pray Love." —The New York Times

Amaryllis Fox's riveting memoir tells the story of her ten years in the most elite clandestine ops unit of the CIA, hunting the world's most dangerous terrorists in sixteen countries while marrying and giving birth to a daughter*

Amaryllis Fox was in her last year as an undergraduate at Oxford studying theology and international law when her writing mentor Daniel Pearl was captured and beheaded. Galvanized by this brutality, Fox applied to a master's program in conflict and terrorism at Georgetown's School of Foreign Service, where she created an algorithm that predicted, with uncanny certainty, the likelihood of a terrorist cell arising in any village around the world. At twenty-one, she was recruited by the CIA. Her first assignment was reading and analyzing hundreds of classified cables a day from foreign governments and synthesizing them into daily briefs for the president. Her next assignment was at the Iraq desk in the Counterterrorism center. At twenty-two, she was fast-tracked into advanced operations training, sent from Langley to "the Farm," where she lived for six months in a simulated world learning how to use a Glock, how to get out of flexicuffs while locked in the trunk of a car, how to withstand torture, and the best ways to commit suicide in case of captivity. At the end of this training she was deployed as a spy under non-official cover--the most difficult and coveted job in the field as an art dealer specializing in tribal and indigenous art and sent to infiltrate terrorist networks in remote areas of the Middle East and Asia.

_Life Undercover_ is exhilarating, intimate, fiercely intelligent--an impossible to put down record of an extraordinary life, and of Amaryllis Fox's astonishing courage and passion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect Weapon: War, Sabotage, and Fear in the Cyber Age *



  






*NOW AN HBO® DOCUMENTARY FROM AWARD-WINNING DIRECTOR JOHN MAGGIO • “An important—and deeply sobering—new book about cyberwarfare” (Nicholas Kristof, New York Times), now updated with a new chapter.*

_The Perfect Weapon_ is the startling inside story of how the rise of cyberweapons transformed geopolitics like nothing since the invention of the atomic bomb. Cheap to acquire, easy to deny, and usable for a variety of malicious purposes, cyber is now the weapon of choice for democracies, dictators, and terrorists. Two presidents—Bush and Obama—drew first blood with Operation Olympic Games, which used malicious code to blow up Iran’s nuclear centrifuges, and yet America proved remarkably unprepared when its own weapons were stolen from its arsenal and, during President Trump’s first year, turned back on the United States and its allies. And if Obama would begin his presidency by helping to launch the new era of cyberwar, he would end it struggling unsuccessfully to defend against Russia’s broad attack on the 2016 US election.

Moving from the White House Situation Room to the dens of Chinese government hackers to the boardrooms of Silicon Valley, _New York Times _national security correspondent David Sanger reveals a world coming face-to-face with the perils of technological revolution, where everyone is a target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves: The Inside Story of How a Team of Renegades Broke Rules, Shattered Barriers, and Launched a Drone Warfare Revolution *



  






*The Inside Story of How a CIA Officer and an Air Force Officer Joined Forces to Develop America's Most Powerful Tool in the War on Terror.*

_Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves _is the character-driven story behind the origins of the Predator drone program and the dawn of unmanned warfare. A firsthand account told by an Air Force team leader and a CIA team leader,_ Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves _takes the reader into the back offices and secret government hangars where the robotic revolution went from a mad scientist idea to a pivotal part of global air power.

The story will reveal the often conflicting perspectives between the defense and intelligence communities and put you inside places like the CIA's counterterrorism center on the morning of 9/11. Through the eyes of the men and women who lived it, you will experience the hunt for Osama Bin Laden and the evolution of a program from passive surveillance to the complex hunter-killers that hang above the battlespace like ghosts. Poised at the junction between _The Right Stuff _and _The Bourne Identity_, _Never Mind, We'll Do It Ourselves _will document the way a group of cowboys, rogues, and bandits broke rules and defied convention to change the shape of modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Enchanted Forest Chronicles: [Boxed Set] *



  






Collected together for the first time in a digital format are Patricia C. Wrede's hilarious adventure stories about Cimorene, the princess who refuses to be proper. Every one of Cimorene's adventures is included—_Dealing with Dragons, Searching for Dragons, Calling on Dragons,_ and _Talking to Dragons—_in a single ebook.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E-Day*



  






Artificial Intelligence is our last hope of saving the war-ravaged Earth in this near future science fiction thriller from the apocalyptic mind of New York Times bestselling author Nicholas Sansbury Smith (Hell Divers, The Extinction Cycle, Orbs).

*The most advanced soldiers in human history are about to become obsolete.*

_Engines._ Genetically modified warriors that keep the great Nova Alliance war machine churning against the enemy Coalition. Most days, Engines are all that stand between salvation and chaos. Led by legendary Engine, Captain Akira Hayashi, Shadow Squad has fought on the frontlines for a decade. They are on the brink of victory when the Coalition launches a series of desperate and devastating attacks that cripple the Nova Alliance restoration sites vital to save the dying planet.

As the sites burn and Earth’s hope of salvation fades, Shadow Squad is equipped with neural implants to connect them to Apeiron, the first hybrid-human-AI entity. She is coded for what Captain Hayashi believes is an impossible task—peace. But war isn’t the only threat to the Earth. Apeiron has uncovered a deadly secret with implications that could end all life. This rapidly approaching threat can be stopped only if humanity bands together on what will become known as E-Day, a pivotal moment that will determine the evolution—or the extinction—of the entire human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.

*AMP Colossus: (Book 5)*

Book 1 is currently *free here**.*




  






The Grid has come to rest in a new sector. New hostiles emerge, once again setting the Human existence in jeopardy. A peek is given of the origin of the Human race. Follow along with the action as the follies of Don Grange and his Gray Ghoul fighters continues!

This is the fifth book of the exciting AMP series. If you love reading science-fiction with loads of action and adventure, and reading late into the night, this saga was made for you! What price would you pay for your liberty? Grab your copy and join the fight!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*AMP Blitzkrieg: (Book 3) *



  






The fledgling nation of Defiant continues to grow. A new strategy for attacking the enemy is developed. Is it possible that the once seemingly invincible enemy of the Humans can be defeated, or are there others who will join against us? Find out as the fight for humanity continues!

This is the third book of the exciting AMP series. If you love reading science-fiction with loads of action and adventure, and reading late into the night, this saga was made for you! What price would you pay for your liberty? Grab your copy and join the fight!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.15

*AMP Armageddon: Book 8 )*



  






With the captured Duke on our side we now know why we are constantly at war. This is it! The ultimate fight for Man's survival, for the freedom of many galaxies, and all those who inhabit them. Can a million years of wrongdoing be brought to an end?

This is the eighth book of the exciting AMP series. If you love reading science-fiction with loads of action and adventure, and reading late into the night, this saga was made for you! What price would you pay for your liberty? Grab your copy and join the fight!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Peppermint Peril (A Tea and a Read Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Perfect for Lorna Barrett and Jenn McKinlay fans, this festive series debut set in small-town Maine introduces book-themed tea party organizer Callie Aspen and her lovable Boston terrier*

This Christmas, Callie Aspen returns to her childhood hideout Heart's Harbor, Maine where her great aunt runs Book Tea, a vintage tearoom where every sweet treat contains a bookish clue. Upon arrival in the fairy-tale snowy town, Callie is drawn into the preparations for a special tea party at Haywood Hall, the rambling house of Heart's Harbor's oldest resident, rich but lonely widow Dorothea Finster, who invited her estranged relatives, old friends and the elite of the town to make a mysterious announcement about her will.

Believing they can touch a part of her fortune, everybody is determined to come, despite not liking each other or even their hostess. And Callie's old friend Sheila complicates things by using the tea party to announce her daughter's engagement, even though her daughter isn't sure she's in love with the young lawyer her mother thinks so perfect for her.

Catering to people who each have their own agenda isn't easy for the Book Tea crew, especially once the valuable engagement ring goes missing and a dead body turns up in the conservatory. Can Callie and her great aunt use their love of clues to dig into the crimes and show their unhappy hostess and squabbling guests the true Christmas spirit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jealous Kind: A Novel (A Holland Family Novel) *



  






*New York Times bestselling author and “the reigning champ of nostalgia noir” (The New York Times Book Review) James Lee Burke returns with a powerful novel in the Holland Family series set in 1950s Texas, as the specter of the Korean War looms.*

On its surface, life in 1950s Houston is as you’d expect: stoic fathers, restless teens, drive-in movies, and souped-up Cadillacs. But underneath that surface lies a world shifting under high school junior Aaron Holland Broussard’s feet. The underlying class war between the _haves_ and _have nots_ is growing steadily, along with the menace of conflict overseas in Korea, providing a harrowing backdrop to his growth to manhood. But when Aaron spots the beautiful Valerie Epstein at a drive-in, he steps in when he sees her fighting with her boyfriend, Grady Harrelson. Aaron’s newfound confidence helps catch Valerie’s eye, and the two begin dating. Grady is a live wire though, and presents a looming problem for Aaron.

You will recall the feelings and inspirational power of your first love, and empathize with Aaron’s extraordinary challenges to protect himself and the ones he loves in “this dark, atmospheric story” (_Publishers Weekly_). _The Jealous Kind_ illustrates how first loves, friendship, violence, and power can alter what traditional America means for the people trying to find their way in a changing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Body on the Shore: An absolutely gripping crime thriller (DCI Craig Gillard Crime Thrillers Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here*. 



  






*A killer is at work in the supposedly-safe commuter belt. DCI Gillard needs answers, fast...*
Promising architect Peter Young is shot dead at his desk. *DCI Craig Gillard* is quickly on the scene, looking at what appears to be a brutal and highly professional hit: two bullets, fired with ice-cold calm.

Gillard knows that the most crucial question in solving the crime is one word: Why? Two weeks later, on the Lincolnshire coast, another body is found on a windswept beach. In this case there is no identity for the young man, just a curious brand burned into his neck….

As the mystery deepens Gillard is plunged into a case without answers, finding himself up against dark forces, people who believe in only two things: blood and a warped code of honour. This time lives are on the line, children's lives - and his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bodies at Westgrave Hall (DCI Craig Gillard Crime Thrillers Book 7)*



  






A large country mansion. A locked room. A gruesome murder.

Russian oligarch Alexander Volkov has invited 1000 guests to a party at his palatial Surrey residence, Westgrave Hall. But while giving a private tour of the library, a gunman kills Volkov, wounding his ex-wife and slaying her new beau.

Nothing makes sense to DCI Craig Gillard. In the blood-spattered crime scene there are no forensic traces of anyone else involved, CCTV shows no one entered or left the library, and everyone seems to have an alibi.

Is it a crime of revenge, the squaring of a love triangle, or a Russian government operation? Could the victims have simply shot each other? Gillard’s eventual discovery is shocking even to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Mosquito Coast*



  






*NOW AN APPLE ORIGINAL SERIES FROM APPLE TV+ STARRING JUSTIN THEROUX
AN INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER • "A gripping adventure story."—New York Times Book Review*

The paranoid and brilliant inventor Allie Fox takes his family to live in the Honduran jungle, determined to build a civilization better than the one they've left. Fleeing from an America he sees as mired in materialism and conformity, he hopes to rediscover a purer life. But his utopian experiment takes a dark turn when his obsessions lead the family toward unimaginable danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Decoy 17 (A Jim Peregrine Thriller)*



  






*A suicide in Sussex. A killing in London. A murder in Brazil.*

What is the key that connects these events?

Jim Peregrine (the Falcon) and MI6 learn the terrorist Malekka has a second plot against the West. Codename: *Stingray*.

But they have no details.

They don't know Malekka's plan will start in six days. Or that it will cripple the West's economies. Or that it will kill two million people.

All they have is a plane ticket to Central America, and two words scrawled by a dying man: *DECOY 17*.

The Falcon takes on his evil nemesis in a desperate race against the clock, to try to unravel what Stingray is and destroy it.

The trouble is… *This time Malekka knows he's coming.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On the Plain of Snakes: A Mexican Journey *



  






*The legendary travel writer drives the entire length of the US–Mexico border, then goes deep into the hinterland, on the back roads of Chiapas and Oaxaca, to uncover the rich, layered world behind today’s brutal headlines.*

Paul Theroux has spent his life crisscrossing the globe in search of the histories and peoples that give life to the places they call home. Now, as immigration debates boil around the world, Theroux has set out to explore a country key to understanding our current discourse: Mexico. Just south of the Arizona border, in the desert region of Sonora, he finds a place brimming with vitality, yet visibly marked by both the US Border Patrol to the north and mounting discord from within. With the same humanizing sensibility he employed in _Deep South, _Theroux stops to talk with residents, visits Zapotec mill workers in the highlands, and attends a Zapatista party meeting, communing with people of all stripes who remain south of the border even as family members brave the journey north.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jungle: A Harrowing True Story of Survival in the Amazon *



  






*“A powerful story of self-discovery, survival in the wild.” —Los Angeles Times*

Four travelers meet in Bolivia and set off into the heart of the Amazon rainforest, but what begins as a dream adventure quickly deteriorates into a dangerous nightmare, and after weeks of wandering in the dense undergrowth, the four backpackers split up into two groups. But when a terrible rafting accident separates him from his partner, Yossi is forced to survive for weeks alone against one of the wildest backdrops on the planet. Stranded without a knife, map, or survival training, he must improvise shelter and forage for wild fruit to survive. As his feet begin to rot during raging storms, as he loses all sense of direction, and as he begins to lose all hope, he wonders whether he will make it out of the jungle alive.

The basis of an upcoming motion picture, _Jungle_ is the story of friendship and the teachings of nature, and a terrifying true account that you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Microbe Hunters*



  






*“It manages to delight, and frequently to entrance, old and new readers [and] continues to engage our hearts and minds today with an indescribably brand of affectionate sympathy.”—F. Gonzalez-Crussi, from the Introduction*

An international bestseller, translated into eighteen languages, Paul de Kruif’s classic account of the first scientists to see and learn about the microscopic world continues to fascinate new readers. This is a timeless dramatization of the scientists, bacteriologists, doctors, and medical technicians who discovered the microbes and invented the vaccines to counter them. De Kruif writes about how seemingly simple but really fundamental discovers of science—for instance, how a microbe was first viewed in a clear drop of rain water, and when, for the first time, Louis Pasteur discovered that a simple vaccine could save a man from the ravages of rabies by attacking the microbes that cause it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Slime: How Algae Created Us, Plague Us, and Just Might Save Us *



  






*“No organisms are more important to life as we know it than algae. In *_*Slime*_*, Ruth Kassinger gives this underappreciated group its due.”* — *Elizabeth Kolbert

Say “algae” and most people think of pond scum. What they don’t know is that without algae, none of us would exist.*

There are as many algae on Earth as stars in the universe, and they have been essential to life on our planet for eons. Algae created the Earth we know today, with its oxygen-rich atmosphere, abundant oceans, and coral reefs. Crude oil is made of dead algae, and algae are the ancestors of all plants. Today, seaweed production is a multibillion-dollar industry, with algae hard at work to make your sushi, chocolate milk, beer, paint, toothpaste, shampoo, and so much more.

In _Slime_ we’ll meet the algae innovators working toward a sustainable future: from seaweed farmers in South Korea, to scientists using it to clean the dead zones in our waterways, to the entrepreneurs fighting to bring algae fuel and plastics to market.

With a multitude of lively, surprising science and history, Ruth Kassinger takes readers on an around-the-world, behind-the-scenes, and into-the-kitchen tour. Whether you thought algae was just the gunk in your fish tank or you eat seaweed with your oatmeal, _Slime_ will delight and amaze with its stories of the good, the bad, and the up-and-coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Substance of Civilization: Materials and Human History from the Stone Age to the Age of Silicon*



  






The story of human civilization can be read most deeply in the materials we have found or created, used or abused. They have dictated how we build, eat, communicate, wage war, create art, travel, and worship. Some, such as stone, iron, and bronze, lend their names to the ages. Others, such as gold, silver, and diamond, contributed to the rise and fall of great empires. How would history have unfolded without glass, paper, steel, cement, or gunpowder?

The impulse to master the properties of our material world and to invent new substances has remained unchanged from the dawn of time; it has guided and shaped the course of history. Sass shows us how substances and civilizations have evolved together. In antiquity, iron was considered more precious than gold. The celluloid used in movie film had its origins in the search for a substitute for ivory billiard balls. The same clay used in the pottery of antiquity has its uses in today’s computer chips.

Moving from the Stone Age to the Age of Silicon, from the days of prehistoric survival to the cutting edge of nanotechnology, this fascinating and accessible book connects the worlds of minerals and molecules to the sweep of human history, and shows what materials will dominate the century ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cosgrove Report: Being the Private Inquiry of a Pinkerton Detective into the Death of President Lincoln 



  




*

*A unique historical thriller takes on the true mysteries of Lincoln’s assassination “with verve, humor and impressive scholarship” (Time).*

In 1868, Pinkerton Detective Nicholas Cosgrove is tasked with tracking down John Wilkes Booth, a man who should be three years in his grave. Booth, President Lincoln’s assassin, was also a skilled actor and master of disguise, and Secretary of War Edwin Stanton suspects he may still be at large. But Cosgrove unearths more than just the corpse of a man who is decidedly not Booth. The conspiracy to assassinate Lincoln was much larger, and far more dangerous than anyone suspects.

Now, more than a century later, Cosgrove’s report on his harrowing investigation has fallen into the hands of private eye Michael Croft. Charged with verifying Cosgrove’s hair-raising tale—as well as its explosive implications—Croft presents the manuscript here with his own annotations.

With meticulous research into official records as well as the forgotten memoirs of eyewitnesses, former CIA agent G. J. A. O’Toole has crafted a highly original novel—both a gripping historical thriller and a shockingly plausible solution to some of the most enthralling mysteries surrounding Lincoln’s assassination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last Outlaws: The Lives and Legends of Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid*



  






*The Old West was coming to an end. Two legendary outlaws refused to go with it.*

As leaders of the Wild Bunch, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid executed the most daring bank and train robberies of their day. For several years at the end of the 1890s, the two friends, along with a revolving band of thieves, eluded law enforcement while stealing from the rich bankers and Eastern railroad corporations who exploited Western land…until they rode headlong into the twentieth century.

In _The Last Outlaws_, Thom Hatch brings these memorable characters to life like never before. From their early holdup attempts to that fateful day in Bolivia, Hatch draws on a wealth of fresh research to go beyond the myth and provide a compelling new look at these legends of the Wild West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tin Drum*



  






The Tin Drum, one of the great novels of the twentieth century, was published in Ralph Manheim's outstanding translation in 1959. It became a runaway bestseller and catapulted its young author to the forefront of world literature.

To mark the fiftieth anniversary of the original publication, Houghton Mifflin Harcourt, along with Grass’s publishers all over the world, is bringing out a new translation of this classic novel. Breon Mitchell, acclaimed translator and scholar, has drawn from many sources: from a wealth of detailed scholarship; from a wide range of newly-available reference works; and from the author himself. The result is a translation that is more faithful to Grass’s style and rhythm, restores omissions, and reflects more fully the complexity of the original work.

After fifty years, THE TIN DRUM has, if anything, gained in power and relevance. All of Grass’s amazing evocations are still there, and still amazing: Oskar Matzerath, the indomitable drummer; his grandmother, Anna Koljaiczek; his mother, Agnes; Alfred Matzerath and Jan Bronski, his presumptive fathers; Oskar’s midget friends—Bebra, the great circus master and Roswitha Raguna, the famous somnambulist; Sister Scholastica and Sister Agatha, the Right Reverend Father Wiehnke; the Greffs, the Schefflers, Herr Fajngold, all Kashubians, Poles, Germans, and Jews—waiting to be discovered and re-discovered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hunting Eichmann: How a Band of Survivors and a Young Spy Agency Chased Down the World's Most Notorious Nazi *



  






*Hunting Eichmann is the first complete narrative of a relentless and harrowing international manhunt.*

When the Allies stormed Berlin in the last days of the Third Reich, Adolf Eichmann shed his SS uniform and vanished. Following his escape from two American POW camps, his retreat into the mountains and out of Europe, and his path to an anonymous life in Buenos Aires, his pursuers are a bulldog West German prosecutor, a blind Argentinean Jew and his beautiful daughter, and a budding, ragtag spy agency called the Mossad, whose operatives have their own scores to settle (and whose rare surveillance photographs are published here for the first time). The capture of Eichmann and the efforts by Israeli agents to secret him out of Argentina to stand trial is the stunning conclusion to this thrilling historical account, told with the kind of pulse-pounding detail that rivals anything you'd find in great spy fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alarm Starboard!: A Remarkable True Story of the War at Sea*



  






*“Much more than a mere catalogue of a naval officer’s experiences of war . . . All-in-all an excellent read and very highly recommended.” —World Ship Society*

The author’s naval war experiences make the most exciting reading. After being mined on the battleship _Nelson_ in 1939, he served on the _Prince of Wales, _during the Bismarck action, witnessing the sinking of the _Hood_ and Churchill and Roosevelt’s historic meeting. He survived the disastrous sinking by Japanese dive-bombing in December 1941 but within two days of reaching Singapore, the Island fell. Evacuated in a coastal steamer, only to be sunk the next morning, he was stranded on a deserted island for a week before setting out for Ceylon in a native boat. His epic journey covered 1660 miles and took 37 days. Thereafter his adventures continued, with the North African landings, Russian convoys and, returning to the Far East. He was in the carrier _Formidable_ when she was hit twice by Japanese Kamikazes before VJ Day August 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dog Soldiers *



  






In Saigon during the waning days of the Vietnam War, a small-time journalist named John Converse thinks he'll find action - and profit - by getting involved in a big-time drug deal. But back in the States, things go horribly wrong for him. Dog Soldiers perfectly captures the underground mood of America in the 1970s, when amateur drug dealers and hippies encountered profiteering cops and professional killers—and the price of survival was dangerously high.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Second Chances: A Marine, His Dog, and Finding Redemption*



  






*The author of the heartwarming Craig and Fred tells the deeply emotional and inspiring story of the next phase of their lives together: working closely with prison inmates in Maine who raise and train puppies to become service dogs.*

Former US Marine Craig Grossi and his dog Fred appeared on the "Today Show' and 'Rachael Ray', and in schools, bookstores, and military bases across America as they told the uplifting story of how Craig found Fred, a stray, while serving in Afghanistan--and brought him home. During their travels, Craig was invited to speak at Maine State Prison—the penitentiary that inspired Stephen King’s famous “Shawshank.” While there, he met a group of very special inmates, participants in a program run by the non-profit America’s Vet Dogs.

Craig discovered that many of the prisoners are veterans—former soldiers serving their country in an entirely different way: by transforming purebred Labrador Retrievers from floppy puppies into indispensable companions for disabled vets. These service dogs literally and figuratively open doors for men and women, offering hope and a renewed sense of freedom. 

Yet these disabled vets are not the only lives changed by these dogs. The inmates who train them “are given a purpose, they’re given experience, and most importantly they’re given a sense of self-worth,” Craig explains. “The men at Maine State are given a second chance—something that I believe everyone deserves.” For Craig, the visit had a profound impact. “There was something special going on inside its walls and it was calling out to me. I quickly realized that the program and its men had something to show the world.”

In this emotionally powerful book, he introduces these men and challenges us to look deeper, to see them as human beings deserving of a new shot at life. “We’re quick to give second chances to celebrities, politicians and famous athletes when they screw up,” Craig reminds us, “but when it comes to those who’ve been convicted for their mistakes, we too often dismiss them as forever lost.” _Second Chances _poignantly shows that no life is irredeemable and that each of us can make a difference if given the opportunity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Annie and the Wolves*



  






*A modern-day historian finds her life intertwined with Annie Oakley's in an electrifying novel that explores female revenge and the allure of changing one's past.*

Ruth McClintock is obsessed with Annie Oakley. For nearly a decade, she has been studying the legendary sharpshooter, convinced that a scarring childhood event was the impetus for her crusade to arm every woman in America. This search has cost Ruth her doctorate, a book deal, and her fiancé—but finally it has borne fruit. She has managed to hunt down what may be a journal of Oakley’s midlife struggles, including secret visits to a psychoanalyst and the desire for vengeance against the “Wolves,” or those who have wronged her.

With the help of Reece, a tech-savvy senior at the local high school, Ruth attempts to establish the journal’s provenance, but she’s begun to have jarring out-of-body episodes parallel to Annie’s own lived experiences. As she solves Annie’s mysteries, Ruth confronts her own truths, including the link between her teenage sister’s suicide and an impending tragedy in her Minnesota town that Ruth can still prevent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Recollection*



  






“It is an evil born of war. It is the end of all things.”
Four hundred years ago, Ed and Alice Rico threw themselves through a mysterious portal on the London Underground, hunting for Ed’s lost brother—Alice’s husband—Verne.
Now, starship captain Katherine Abdulov embarks on a desperate race against ruthless rival captain—and her former lover—Victor Luciano, to try and earn back her family’s trust.
Tomorrow, all their lives will be thrown together by disaster, as an ancient evil stirs among the stars, threatening the survival of all life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Miss Pinkerton (The Hilda Adams Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*A locked-room murder keeps a nurse-turned-sleuth on guard—and will “keep the reader . . . shivering and guessing” in this Golden Age mystery (The New York Times).*

If the dissolute nephew of elderly Juliet Mitchell committed suicide, then why has the Homicide Squad enlisted the help of nurse Hilda Adams at the Mitchell mansion? Because Inspector Patton has his doubts about Herbert’s death—even though he died by gunshot in his locked bedroom. The services of the bureau’s indispensable sleuth, “Miss Pinkerton,” are twofold: to care for the traumatized and bedridden Juliet, and to find out who really pulled the trigger. But Hilda’s about to discover that the Mitchell family’s secrets are as dark as the shadows in the creaking old house, and that there’s a good reason why the servants seem gripped by an inexplicable fear. Now it’s up to Miss Pinkerton to solve the case, if she can survive the night.

Hailed by Carolyn Hart as a major influence, she salutes Rinehart as “the first author to write a humorous mystery with a female protagonist . . . a staple of crime fiction from then to now.” This witty whodunit by the Mystery Writers of America Special Award winner was the basis for the 1932 film starring Joan Blondell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Safety Net (Inspector Montalbano Mysteries Book 25)*



  






*The new novel in the transporting New York Times bestselling Inspector Montalbano mystery series*

Vigàta is bustling as the new filming location for a Swedish television series set in 1950. In the production frenzy, the director asks the locals to track down movies and vintage photos to faithfully recreate the air of Vigata in that time. Engineer Ernesto Sabatello, while rummaging in the attic of his house, finds some films shot by his father from 1958 to 1963, always on the same day, March 27 and always the same shot; the outside wall of a country house. Montalbano hears the story, and intrigued by the mystery of it, begins to investigate its meaning. Meanwhile, a middle school is threatened by a group of armed men, and a closer look at the situation finds Montalbano looking into the students themselves and finally delving into the world of social media.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*NEVER EVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 3) *



  







*Former FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas returns in Willow Rose’s most nail-biting thriller yet.

Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas* is on the run. The past month she has done things she never knew she was capable of while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.

Eva Rae has risked everything,

-her career,

-her newfound love,

-her freedom.

She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.

Meanwhile, Miami is under attack. Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deathly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning. When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence. But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.

*NEVER EVER is the third book in the Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series and can be read as a standalone.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Harry Starke: The Genesis Files (The Genesis Files Boxset Book 1)*



  






*Three riveting crime stories you’ll not be able to put down.*

It all began one dark, rainy night in _Genesis_. Harry Starke had quit the police force only a couple of weeks earlier and was driving a lonely road when he encountered a young girl soaked to the skin and frightened. He picked her up, took her to safety and turned her loose. Ten minutes later she was abducted. Starke vowed to find and so embarked on an investigation that would launch a new career.
In _The Raven,_ no one could figure out exactly why Sandra McDowell had to die… except for the Raven, an aging Russian hitman twenty years on death row with only days left to live. Thus begins a mind-bending mystery thriller, a twister of a tale that will keep you up late into the night.

Finally, in _The Assassin_ all Tommy Biscotti wanted was a few pills. What he got was a bullet in the back. Hammerhead, Tommy’s source, got two in the head. Jake Burke, Hammerhead’s sidekick, got his brains blown out. Pretty standard stuff for the low lives of the underworld… But what did it all have to do with Senator Andrew Hawke’s run for governor? Can Harry find out before Hawke is cut down by an unknown assassin?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Two Wrongs: the dark and shocking new crime thriller*



  






*Dark, clever and page-turning, TWO WRONGS is the shocking new thriller from bestselling author Mel McGrath.*

*‘UTTERLY chilling’ PAULA HAWKINS
‘The perfect read’ B A PARIS
‘Deliciously disturbing’ ANN CLEEVES*
In the city of Bristol, young women are dying in mysterious circumstances. The deaths look like suicides – but are they something more sinister?

Honor is terrified that her daughter might be next. But as she looks for clues as to what really happened to the girls, she stumbles upon a link to a dark secret in her own past – one that she’s kept from her daughter.

Now Honor has the chance to avenge her child for the terrible events of years ago.

*But how far will she go to protect her daughter and right the wrongs done to her family?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE LAST CRYPT (Ulysses Vidal Adventure Series Book 1) *



  






- *MORE THAN 500,000 COPIES SOLD*

- *#1 Bestseller in Spanish, Italian, French, German & Russian*

- *The Best-selling fiction novel of all time on Amazon Spain*

- *"Best Action & Adventure novel for Kindle" According Amazon Spain*

Diver Ulysses Vidal finds a fourteenth-century bronze bell of Templar origin buried under a reef off the Honduras coast. It turns out it’s been lying there for more than one century, prior to Christopher Columbus’s discovery of America. Driven by curiosity and a sense of adventure, he begins the search for the legendary treasure of the Order of The Temple. Together with a medieval history professor and a daring Mexican archeologist they travel through Spain, the Mali desert, the Caribbean Sea and the Mexican jungle. They face innumerable riddles and dangers, but in the end this search will uncover a much more important mystery. A secret, kept hidden for centuries, which could transform the history of humankind, and the way we understand the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Console Wars: Sega, Nintendo, and the Battle that Defined a Generation*



  






*Now a documentary on CBS All Access. 

Following the success of The Accidental Billionaires and Moneyball comes Console Wars—a mesmerizing, behind-the-scenes business thriller that chronicles how Sega, a small, scrappy gaming company led by an unlikely visionary and a team of rebels, took on the juggernaut Nintendo and revolutionized the video game industry. *

In 1990, Nintendo had a virtual monopoly on the video game industry. Sega, on the other hand, was just a faltering arcade company with big aspirations and even bigger personalities. But that would all change with the arrival of Tom Kalinske, a man who knew nothing about videogames and everything about fighting uphill battles. His unconventional tactics, combined with the blood, sweat and bold ideas of his renegade employees, transformed Sega and eventually led to a ruthless David-and-Goliath showdown with rival Nintendo.

The battle was vicious, relentless, and highly profitable, eventually sparking a global corporate war that would be fought on several fronts: from living rooms and schoolyards to boardrooms and Congress. It was a once-in-a-lifetime, no-holds-barred conflict that pitted brother against brother, kid against adult, Sonic against Mario, and the US against Japan.

Based on over two hundred interviews with former Sega and Nintendo employees, _Console Wars_ is the underdog tale of how Kalinske miraculously turned an industry punchline into a market leader. It’s the story of how a humble family man, with an extraordinary imagination and a gift for turning problems into competitive advantages, inspired a team of underdogs to slay a giant and, as a result, birth a $60 billion dollar industry.

A best book of the year: NPR, Slate, Publishers Weekly, Goodreads


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis*



  






*A riveting exploration of the most difficult and important part of what doctors do, by Yale School of Medicine physician Dr. Lisa Sanders, author of the monthly New York Times Magazine column "Diagnosis," the inspiration for the hit Fox TV series House, M.D.*

"The experience of being ill can be like waking up in a foreign country. Life, as you formerly knew it, is on hold while you travel through this other world as unknown as it is unexpected. When I see patients in the hospital or in my office who are suddenly, surprisingly ill, what they really want to know is, ‘What is wrong with me?’ They want a road map that will help them manage their new surroundings. The ability to give this unnerving and unfamiliar place a name, to know it—on some level—restores a measure of control, independent of whether or not that diagnosis comes attached to a cure. Because, even today, a diagnosis is frequently all a good doctor has to offer."

A healthy young man suddenly loses his memory—making him unable to remember the events of each passing hour. Two patients diagnosed with Lyme disease improve after antibiotic treatment—only to have their symptoms mysteriously return. A young woman lies dying in the ICU—bleeding, jaundiced, incoherent—and none of her doctors know what is killing her. In _Every Patient Tells a Story_, Dr. Lisa Sanders takes us bedside to witness the process of solving these and other diagnostic dilemmas, providing a firsthand account of the expertise and intuition that lead a doctor to make the right diagnosis.

Never in human history have doctors had the knowledge, the tools, and the skills that they have today to diagnose illness and disease. And yet mistakes are made, diagnoses missed, symptoms or tests misunderstood. In this high-tech world of modern medicine, Sanders shows us that knowledge, while essential, is not sufficient to unravel the complexities of illness. She presents an unflinching look inside the detective story that marks nearly every illness—the diagnosis—revealing the combination of uncertainty and intrigue that doctors face when confronting patients who are sick or dying. Through dramatic stories of patients with baffling symptoms, Sanders portrays the absolute necessity and surprising difficulties of getting the patient’s story, the challenges of the physical exam, the pitfalls of doctor-to-doctor communication, the vagaries of tests, and the near calamity of diagnostic errors. In _Every Patient Tells a Story_, Dr. Sanders chronicles the real-life drama of doctors solving these difficult medical mysteries that not only illustrate the art and science of diagnosis, but often save the patients’ lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hunt for Zero Point: Inside the Classified World of Antigravity Technology *



  






This riveting work of investigative reporting and history exposes classified government projects to build gravity-defying aircraft--which have an uncanny resemblance to flying saucers.

The atomic bomb was not the only project to occupy government scientists in the 1940s. Antigravity technology, originally spearheaded by scientists in Nazi Germany, was another high priority, one that still may be in effect today. Now for the first time, a reporter with an unprecedented access to key sources in the intelligence and military communities reveals suppressed evidence that tells the story of a quest for a discovery that could prove as powerful as the A-bomb.

_The Hunt for Zero Point_ explores the scientific speculation that a "zero point" of gravity exists in the universe and can be replicated here on Earth. The pressure to be the first nation to harness gravity is immense, as it means having the ability to build military planes of unlimited speed and range, along with the most deadly weaponry the world has ever seen. The ideal shape for a gravity-defying vehicle happens to be a perfect disk, making antigravity tests a possible explanation for the numerous UFO sightings of the past 50 years.

Chronicling the origins of antigravity research in the world's most advanced research facility, which was operated by the Third Reich during World War II, _The Hunt for Zero Point_ traces U.S. involvement in the project, beginning with the recruitment of former Nazi scientists after the war. Drawn from interviews with those involved with the research and who visited labs in Europe and the United States, _The Hunt for Zero Point_ journeys to the heart of the twentieth century's most puzzling unexplained phenomena.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall of Berlin 1945*



  






*"A tale drenched in drama and blood, heroism and cowardice, loyalty and betrayal."—Jonathan Yardley, The Washington Post*

The Red Army had much to avenge when it finally reached the frontiers of the Third Reich in January 1945. Frenzied by their terrible experiences with Wehrmacht and SS brutality, they wreaked havoc—tanks crushing refugee columns, mass rape, pillage, and unimaginable destruction. Hundreds of thousands of women and children froze to death or were massacred; more than seven million fled westward from the fury of the Red Army. It was the most terrifying example of fire and sword ever known. 

Antony Beevor, renowned author of_ D-Day_ and _The Battle of Arnhem_, has reconstructed the experiences of those millions caught up in the nightmare of the Third Reich's final collapse. The Fall of Berlin is a terrible story of pride, stupidity, fanaticism, revenge, and savagery, yet it is also one of astonishing endurance, self-sacrifice, and survival against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*LRRP (Provisional) 2nd Bde 4th Infantry Division Vietnam 1966-67*



  






True story of the 2nd Brigade, 4th Infantry Division's small, ragtag "provisional" long range patrol platoon that was so effective it became the official model for 1st and 2nd Field Force MACV LRRP's covering the whole country, authorized by General Westmoreland. The 2nd Brigade LRRP's made history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Panic: Douglas Adams & The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy*



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author’s “hilarious . . . idiosyncratic . . . delightful” and definitive companion to a global phenomenon (Publishers Weekly).*

Douglas Adams’s “six-part trilogy,” _The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy_ grew from a blip of a notion into an ever-expanding multimedia universe that amassed an unprecedented cult of followers and became an international sensation. As a young journalist, Neil Gaiman was given complete access to Adams’s life, times, gossip, unpublished outtakes, and files (and became privy to his writing process, insecurities, disillusionments, challenges, and triumphs). The resulting volume illuminates the unique, funny, dramatic, and improbable chronicle of an idea, an incredibly tall man, and a mind-boggling success story.

In _Don’t Panic_, Gaiman celebrates everything _Hitchhiker_: the original radio play, the books, comics, video and computer games, films, television series, record albums, stage musicals, one-man shows, the Great One himself, and towels. And as Douglas Adams himself attested: “It’s all absolutely devastatingly true—except the bits that are lies.”

Updated several times in the thirty years since its original publication, _Don’t Panic _is available for the first time in digital form. Part biography, part tell-all parody, part pop-culture history, part guide to a guide, _Don’t Panic _“deserves as much cult success as the _Hitchhiker’s_ books themselves” (_Time Out_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Why Cats are Assholes*



  






*Most people love cats. They’re fluffy, playful, and can be a joy to have as a companion. However, they can also be huge assholes. So what can you do? How do you deal with a roommate who always seems to be plotting to kill you?*

While we all love sharing adorable photos of kittens, these frisky felines are known more for marching to the beat of their own drum than abiding by the rules. From running around your home at two in the morning, knocking everything off your shelves, or taking up most of your bed, these furry critters can be immensely selfish and disrespectful to those who give them endless love and affection.

_Why Cats Are Assholes_ is up for such a challenge. From studying their history all the way back to ancient Egypt, comedian Liz Miele—the daughter of veterinarians—digests the cat psyche to try and understand why they do the things they do, and how we, as their loyal servants, can handle domestic bliss with them around.

With the help of her cat Pasta, Miele breaks down the common behaviors of cats in an attempt to try and better understand their plan of attack (if there is one), as well as what we can do to better prepare ourselves.

Whether you have one, two, or twelve fur babies, _Why Cats Are Assholes_ is the ultimate guide to better understanding your pet’s behavior while taking back your home from these domesticated terrorists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Savannah Breeze: A Novel (Weezie and Bebe Mysteries series Book 2)*



  






*“The perfect mix of comedy, action and romance makes this book nearly impossible to put down.” — Library Journal

Mary Kay Andrews is back with the eagerly awaited sequel to Savannah Blues, a delightful take on the New South and one woman’s discovery of what’s really important in life.*

Mary Kay Andrews takes us back to Savannah, Georgia, in _Savannah Breeze_, the uproarious sequel to her blockbuster _New York Times_ bestseller, _Savannah Blues_. _Savannah Breeze_ is the story of BeBe Loudermilk, a Southern belle who’d dearly like to get back at the handsome, two-faced con man who swindled out of everything she owns except for a broken-down 1950s-era motel on Tybee Island. Joining BeBe on a revenge-inspired road trip south to Fort Lauderdale is her junking friend Weezie, the heroine of _Blues_, and a car-full of lovable misfits. Readers with a taste for the novels of Fannie Flagg, Jennifer Crusie, Adriana Trigiani, and Emily Giffin—not to mention Rebecca Wells and Sweet Potato Queens queen Jill Conner Browne—will adore this delightful take on the New South and one woman’s discovery of what’s really important in life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Expected One: A Novel (Magdalene Line Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*A gripping thriller and a profound spiritual journey that reveals the greatest story never told!*

Two thousand years ago, Mary Magdalene hid a set of scrolls in the rocky foothills of the French Pyrenees, a gospel that contained her own version of the events and characters of the New Testament. Protected by supernatural forces, these sacred scrolls could be uncovered only by a special seeker, one who fulfills the ancient prophecy of _l'attendue—_The Expected One.

When journalist Maureen Paschal begins the research for a new book, she has no idea that she is stepping into an ancient mystery so secret, so revolutionary, that thousands of people have killed and died for it. She becomes deeply immersed in the mystical cultures of southwest France as the eerie prophecy of The Expected One casts a shadow over her life and work and a long-buried family secret comes to light. Ultimately she comes face-to-face with Jesus Christ, Mary Magdalene, John the Baptist, Judas, and Salome in the pages of a deeply moving and powerful new gospel, the life of Jesus as told by Mary Magdalene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 1 - 3*



  






*The first three spellbinding thrillers in the Amazon bestselling Lt. Kate Gazzara series: Jasmine, Cassandra and Saffron*
_“Brace yourself for a serious assault on your senses and sensibilities.”_ GHS

Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara.

If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, it's time you met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men. Kate's addictive. You can't read just one.

_”Holds you on the edge of every page!!! Can’t stop until you read the next and then...the next and next._” Amazon Reviewer

Perfect for fans of Harlan Coben, Michael Connelly, Lisa Gardner or Tami Hoag


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nowhere Child: A Novel*



  






*“A nervy, soulful, genuinely surprising it-could-happen-to-you thriller *— a book to make you peer over your shoulder for days afterwards.”—A.J. Finn, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Woman in the Window_

*Winner of the Victorian Premier’s Literary Award, The Nowhere Child is screenwriter Christian White’s internationally bestselling debut thriller of psychological suspense about a woman uncovering devastating secrets about her family—and her very identity…*

Kimberly Leamy is a photography teacher in Melbourne, Australia. Twenty-six years earlier, Sammy Went, a two-year old girl vanished from her home in Manson, Kentucky. An American accountant who contacts Kim is convinced she was that child, kidnapped just after her birthday. She cannot believe the woman who raised her, a loving social worker who died of cancer four years ago, crossed international lines to steal a toddler.

On April 3rd, 1990, Jack and Molly Went’s daughter Sammy disappeared from the inside their Kentucky home. Already estranged since the girl’s birth, the couple drifted further apart as time passed. Jack did his best to raise and protect his other daughter and son while Molly found solace in her faith. The Church of the Light Within, a Pentecostal fundamentalist group who handle poisonous snakes as part of their worship, provided that faith. Without Sammy, the Wents eventually fell apart.

Now, with proof that she and Sammy are in fact the same person, Kim travels to America to reunite with a family she never knew she had. And to solve the mystery of her abduction—a mystery that will take her deep into the dark heart of religious fanaticism where she must fight for her life against those determined to save her soul…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Pact: A gripping psychological thriller *


  






*You made a promise to your sister. It could destroy your daughter.
The Daughter*

15-year-old Rosie lies in hospital fighting for her life. She’s trying to tell her mother what happened to her, but she can’t speak the words out loud.

*The Mother*

Toni is a doting and over-protective mother, terrified for her daughter’s life. Having lost her husband in a tragic accident, Toni has dedicated her life to keeping Rosie safe from harm. She needs to know what secrets Rosie has been keeping, and how she ended up in a hospital bed – but Toni has a secret of her own…

*The Pact*

Thirty years ago, Toni and her sister Bridget made each other a promise: never to speak of their childhood; to protect each other without asking for help from others, no matter what…

But in order to save Rosie, Toni may have to break her lifelong promise to her sister… and open doors to her past she hoped would remain closed forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Pirate Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 6) *



  






1997. A stormy dawn in the South China Sea.

Cargo vessel, Sulu Queen, drifts aimlessly.

She is only days out of Singapore, but a boarding party finds her full of corpses — shot, stabbed, bludgeoned to death — with only one wild-eyed survivor...

Injured in the confusion, and now suffering from total amnesia, he is identified as Captain Richard Mariner of the Heritage Mariner shipping company which owns the vessel.

He is immediately charged with the mass murder of thirty-nine fellow crew members.

It falls to Mariner’s wife and business partner, Robin, to untangle this nightmarish web of brutality.

In order to decipher the fateful voyage of the Sulu Queen before Hong Kong reverts to Chinese rule, Robin is forced to join the sister ship, Seram Queen.

Little does she know that the horrific tragedy is likely to be repeated, and that she’s now in a chilling race against time to save her husband’s life — and her own.

_The Pirate Ship_ is a fast paced naval thriller from the Richard Mariner series, which will keep you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Meltdown (Richard Mariner Series Book 7) *



  






A mission to complete. A war to avert. A nation to save ...

It is spring in west Africa.

Richard Mariner of the Heritage-Mariner Shipping Company has delivered the great iceberg, codenamed Manhattan, to the drought-stricken country of Mau.

Now, with his associates in the United Nations, he stands ready to release the life-giving water it represents to the parched heartlands.

But disaster is always close at hand and the political situation threatens to ruin everything when a military coup sparks a bloody tribal war.

The diplomatic situation also becomes critical as war hungry neighbours, illicitly armed with the most advanced weapons, are tempted into the fray.

There are those who suspect that the gigantic ice-island has been contaminated with the top-secret results of a desperate gamble to avert total meltdown at Chernobyl.

Suspicion soon turns apparent friends into secret enemies who cannot let Mariner succeed, no matter what terrible price his failure might cost…

As the torrid heat of a tropical summer begins to build, Richard Mariner must carry out an epic experiment; one which will prevent Manhattan from melting, and thereby avert a massive social, moral and financial disaster.

But he only has sixty-six days in which to do it and time is quickly running out…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell Gate (Richard Mariner Series Book 9) *



  






Straight into a trap…

Eamonn O’Hanlon, a local to the Ballymore area of Ireland, is trying to charm a young American-Irish lady named Mary-Ann.

However, just as things seem to be going Eamonn’s way, a bullet pierces him and continues on to pass through the chest of Mary-Ann.

At the same time, Robert Mariner, the owner of a fleet of super-cat boats, is preparing for the wedding of his father-in-law, however their plans to sail across the channel on one of his boats for the ceremony are cut short by the news of murders in Ireland.

As it turns out, a piece of climbing equipment, left by the murderers, is that which is used specifically by the SPETZNAZ, the Russian special forces.

An investigator remembers that his friend, Richard Mariner, has come into contact with this equipment. But who are these people?

While the investigation is on-going, a brand new and very modern ship, the New England, pulls into Boston harbour in preparation for its maiden voyage.

While soaring across the ocean, they are contacted by a vessel, the Calcutta that has caught fire and is sinking rapidly with people still aboard.

As the closest ship nearby, the New England heads in their direction, only to realise upon rescuing those on the boat that it was all a trick.

With the ships now loaded with stolen weapons and explosives, what can be done to stop these terrorists and save the lives of those caught in the middle of an international political nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Powerdown (Richard Mariner Series Book 10)*



  






A NASA astronaut is dying on the Antarctic ice-shelf. Testing an experimental space-suit in the extreme conditions, he is lost in the white-out, facing a total communications and life-support powerdown.

Richard Mariner - aboard HMS Erebus, delivering New Year supplies to the BAS bases nearby - becomes involved in NASA's desperate rescue attempt. But then, as an FBI investigation into the astronaut's death traps them all at the NASA base, other deaths occur and suspicious events start to become explosive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wolf Rock (Richard Mariner Series Book 11) *



  






"A master of sea-going adventure. Enough taut suspense to satisfy any reader." Clive Cussler

In the middle of a terrible storm in the English Channel, the Lionheart turns around to rescue those aboard the sinking Goodman Richard.

Abandoned by the captain and most officers on the only seaworthy lifeboat, a hundred distressed cadets escape the threatening waters of Wolf Rock thanks to the skills of Richard Mariner and his crew.

However, instead of being heralded as a hero, Mariner is painted as a villain. He is accused, by a corrupt board of inquiry, of being complicit in the knowledge that the ship wasn't originally seaworthy. Mariner is held responsible for the officers lost at sea, declared dead by misadventure - and arrested for Corporate Killing as part of the test case for a new law.

Mariner must suddenly salvage his reputation, his business and uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ice Station (Richard Mariner Series Book 17) *



  






Richard Mariner - Book 16

In Richard Mariner’s 24th escapade, he finds himself in the Siberian Sea in the late summer.

His international team are helping the Russians with Ice Station Zemlya, their new floating nuclear facility.

The team clashes, and a continuous series of bizarre accidents does not help morale.

Richard finds an infected man and suspects foul play. Someone is plotting to bring about a nuclear catastrophe...

A fast approaching ice storm jeopardises the floating platform, threatening to cast it adrift in US waters.

Will Zemlya become Chernobyl afloat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ten Two Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 10)*



  






*Reacher's enemies hunt his friends. Someone's got to pay.

“Make some coffee. You’ll read all night.” Lee Child, #1 World-Wide Bestselling Author of Jack Reacher Thrillers*

FBI Special Agent Kim Otto’s search for Reacher takes a deadly turn when she’s forced to handle the fallout from Lee Child’s _*The Midnight Line*_ -- and gets caught in the crossfire.

Reacher set out to do a good deed for an Army officer in _*The Midnight Line*_.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Now, five people are missing and one is dead.

But when Reacher’s enemies hunt his friends, someone has to pay.

An exciting chase from Detroit to Chicago to Houston and deep into Mexico where FBI Special Agent Kim Otto fights to the death in the gripping conclusion.

And Jack Reacher could be there when she needs him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Einstein's Telescope: The Hunt for Dark Matter and Dark Energy in the Universe*



  






*"In Einstein’s Telescope, Evalyn Gates, an expert on all that’s dark in the universe, brings dark matter, dark energy, and even black holes to light." —Neil deGrasse Tyson, astrophysicist, American Museum of Natural History, and New York Times best-selling author of Astrophysics for People in a Hurry*


In 1936, Albert Einstein predicted that gravitational distortions would allow space itself to act as a telescope far more powerful than humans could ever build. Now, cosmologists at the forefront of their field are using this radical technique ("Einstein’s Telescope") to detect the invisible. In fresh, engaging prose, astrophysicist Evalyn Gates explains how this tool is enabling scientists to uncover planets as big as the Earth, discover black holes as they whirl through space, and trace the evolution of cosmic architecture over billions of years. Powerful and accessible, Einstein’s Telescope takes us to the brink of a revolution in our understanding of the deepest mysteries of the Universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Barbarians *



  






Here is the dramatic story of the barbarians, beginning with the epochal event that shook civilization and signaled the end of the western empire: the sacking of Rome by the Visigoth Alaric in the early fifth-century CE. Historian Grace Cole steps back and reviews the long history of barbarian invaders who pushed into Europe from the steppes of Asia, beginning 3,000 years ago with the nomadic Scythians, and then traces the tribes from Scandinavia, who migrated south to plague the empire until it finally crumbled. She examines the successes and failures of the principal barbarian tribes over the six centuries of their dominance and explores the surprising role of the Church as the era progressed. She covers the rise of France and the Holy Roman Empire and shows how the last great wave of barbarians - the Vikings -colonized a new world in Greenland and North America. Finally, she explains feudalism, the strange structure that held society together into the early Renaissance, outlining how it foreshadowed and laid the foundations for the civilization that became Europe.

This rich heritage - the flowering of learning, the bold exploration and colonization of the globe, new political and economic structures, the idea of personal freedom - all were, in large part, the fruit of barbarism. And finally, the belief that barbarians and medieval Europe belonged to a dark age is conclusively put to rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eager Eagles 1941–Summer 1943: Going Over, Gaining Strength (The US Eighth Air Force in Europe Book 1)*



  






Using narrative accounts and new insights this book catalogues the dramatic and first-hand oral testimonies of the US Army Air Corps' bomber crews of the newly created Eighth Air Force that became stationed in East Anglia in 1942. It begins with shock of the unannounced Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and how it affected the young men who were destined to fly and fight in Europe. American troops, or GIs as they were known because of their own derisive term of 'General Issue', began arriving in war-weary Britain in the months immediately after Pearl Harbor. Bomber and fighter groups made an especial impact. The young Americans with their well-cut uniforms, new accents and money, created a colourful heroic chapter in the lives of the British people that is still remembered today. The Americans and the villagers and townsfolk of East Anglia shared a close attachment that only wartime can create. England between 1942-45 was a battle front. The civilians were all involved in the war effort - as shipyard and factory workers, Red Cross and Land Army, farmers and firemen. Above all they were stubborn, determined fighters who had already endured more than three years of war. Into these lives came the sights and sounds - particularly the jargon - of the Americans, unprepared for the difficulties of flying in Britain's and Northern Europe's unpredictable and difficult weather. It is the story of the American's first encounters with the Luftwaffe, heavy Nazi air defences and the wartime strictures that Britain had already endured for three years. These are their memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Destruction of 6th Army at Stalingrad (Images of War)*



  






The scale of death and destruction during the Battle of Stalingrad during late 1942 and early 1943 remains unprecedented in the history of warfare. The annihilation of General von Paulus’ 6th Army epitomized the devastating defeat of Hitler’s ambition to conquer Stalin’s Soviet Union. After the successful Operation Blue offensive 6th Army reached the River Volga north of Stalingrad in summer 1942. With overextended supply lines and facing steely opposition, increasingly desperate attempts to seize the city repeatedly failed. Slowly 6th Army became encircled. The German High Command attempted a number of relief attempts, notably Field Marshal von Manstein’s ‘Winter Storm’ but all were defeated by the tenacity of the enemy and the Russian winter. To their credit the men of 6th Army fought to the end but by February 1943 the last pockets of German resistance were either destroyed or had surrendered. Thanks to a superb collection of unpublished photographs, this Images of War book provides an absorbing insight into the dramatic events of the last months of 6th Army’s doomed existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Mighty Fortress: Lead Bomber Over Europe*



  






*“In a fascinating way, Chuck Alling recalls his days as a pilot flying B-17s over Germany. He is truly a member of ‘The Greatest Generation’” (Former Pres. George H.W. Bush).*

_A Mighty Fortress_ is the personal account of the captain and crew of a lead bomber in the enormous formation raids made by the Eighth Air Force during the last few months of the Second World War. It is an extraordinary tale of heroism and bravery on the part of the entire crew of just one B-17 amongst hundreds—but the one B-17 that meant most to them.

Having flown twenty-seven missions before the war ended, Alling tells what it was like to be there, in the skies over enemy territory, constantly on the lookout for German fighters; of the enormity of some of the raids they were part of and the consequences for those on the ground; of the planes around them that fell out of the sky under enemy attack; of the horror and the determination to succeed. From a recipient of the Distinguished Flying Cross and the Air Medal with four Oak Leaf Clusters, this book gives a unique insight into the lives of one crew of one plane as the war neared its end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Star-Spangled Spitfires (Images of War) *



  






Through the medium of period photography, Star-Spangled Spitfires chronicles the combat operations of the USAAF units equipped with the iconic Supermarine fighter whilst employed in both the European and Mediterranean theaters of war, from the summer of 1942 right up to the end of the conflict.Only a handful of British combat aircraft wore the stars and bars of the USAAF during the Second World War, with the Beaufighter, Mosquito and Spitfire being the key types to see action with American crews in American squadrons. The Spitfire was, by some margin, the most widely used of the three, and the Yanks that flew it in combat rated the fighter very highly. Employed primarily by the six squadrons of the 31st and 52nd Fighter Groups, initially from airfields in the UK and then in North Africa and Italy, the Spitfire was used both as a fighter and fighter-bomber until it was replaced by the P-51 Mustang from the spring of 1944.The final star-spangled Spitfires in the frontline were the Eighth Air Forces high-flying and unarmed PR XI photo-reconnaissance aircraft, flown by to the 7th Photographic Reconnaissance Group alongside F-5 Lightnings from November 1943. Ranging as far into Germany as Berlin, the PR Blue Spitfires provided critical target imagery both pre- and post-strike for the Mighty Eighths heavy bombardment groups through to April 1945.All feature here across a series of black and white and color images that all capture some unique aspect of the star-spangled Spitfire's illustrious service career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*MacArthur's Papua New Guinea Offensive, 1942–1943 (Images of War)*



  






The Japanese seizure of Rabaul on New Britain in January 1942 directly threatened Northern Australia and, as a result, General Douglas MacArthur took command of the Southwest Pacific Area. In July 1942, the Japanese attacked south across the Owen Stanley mountain range. Thanks to the hasty deployment of Australian militiamen and veteran Imperial Force troops the Japanese were halted at Ioribaiwa Ridge just 27 miles from Port Moresby. MacArthur’s priority was to regain Northeast New Guinea and New Britain. The capture of airfields at Buna and reoccupation of Gona and Sanananda Point were prerequisites. The Allied offensive opened on 16 November 1942 with Australian infantrymen and light tanks alongside the US 32nd Infantry Division. Overcoming the Japanese and the inhospitable terrain in tropical conditions proved the toughest of challenges. It remains an achievement of the highest order that the campaign ended successfully on 22 January 1943. This account with its clear text and superb imagery is a worthy tribute to those who fought and, all too often, died there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Boat that Won the War: An Illustrated History of the Higgins LCVP*



  






*“This is an excellent examination of one of the most important Allied naval weapons of the Second World War.”—HistoryOfWar.org*

The Landing Craft Vehicle Personnel—LCVP for short, or simply the “Higgins boat” to most of its users—was one of the keystones of victory in the Second World War. Like the army’s Jeep or the Air Forces C-47 transport, it served in almost every theatre of war, performing unglamorous but vital service in the Allied cause. Derived from a humble workboat, the Higgins boatbuilding company designed a brilliantly simple craft that performed its role so well that over 23,000 of them were constructed—indeed, a high proportion of all the troops landed on enemy beaches came ashore from LCVPs, an achievement that led General Eisenhower to describe it as “the boat that won the war.” As Eisenhower had more experience of major amphibious operations than any other commander, it is a judgment to be taken seriously.

This book combines the first in-depth history of the development and employment of the type, with a detailed description of its construction, machinery, performance and handling, based on the author’s first-hand experience masterminding the restoration of a wartime example for his museum. Well-illustrated with plans and photographs, it will be of interest to modelmakers and enthusiasts, both military and naval.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Retreat to Berlin: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *



  






*A pictorial history of the Nazi retreat from the Western and Eastern Fronts, back to Germany, as World War II came to an end.*

Drawing on a superb collection of rare and unpublished photographs, this book in the popular Images of War Series provides insight into the last desperate year of the German Army. It analyzes, in dramatic detail, the German retreat from the wastelands of the Eastern and Western Fronts into a bombed and devastated Third Reich to the very gates of Berlin.

Accompanied by detailed captions and text, the book shows how Wehrmacht, Waffen-SS, Luftwaffe, Hitlerjugend and Volksturm personnel attempted to defend every yard of ground against the overwhelming Allied forces. As the final months of the war are played out, the reader learns how the Germans fought to the death in a desperate attempt to prevent what Hitler called the “two-fold devastation of the Reich.” Despite the adverse situation in which the German Army was placed, soldiers continued right to the very end, holding their lines under the constant hammer blows of ground and air bombardments. Those German forces that were fortunate enough to survive the overwhelming ferocity of the enemy onslaught, gradually streamed back to fight on home soil until they were either destroyed or were driven around a devastated Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*U-Boats Beyond Biscay: Dönitz Looks to New Horizons*



  






On the outbreak of war in 1939 Admiral Donitzs U-boat flotillas consisted of some thirty U-boats fully operational, with only six to eight at sea at any one time. Their activities were restricted mainly to the North Sea and British coastal waters. When France fell in the summer of 1940, the ports in the Bay of Biscay gave direct access to the Atlantic, and the ability to extend their reach even to. The Royal Navy was unable to escort convoys much beyond the Western Approaches. In a short time, the Allies were losing 500,000 tons of shipping a month, every month. Donitz now looked over the far horizons, Americas Eastern Seaboard, the coasts of Africa, and the Mediterranean, where Allied merchantmen habitually sailed alone and unprotected. There was a rich harvest to be gathered in by the long range U-boats, the silent hunter-killers, mostly operating alone. This book tells their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Anti-Tank Weapons 1939–1945 (Images of War) *



  






Hitler’s Wehrmacht and SS units will be remembered for their aggressive ‘Blitzkrieg’ tactics. But, as the war progressed, the Germans, recognizing the offensive capability of armored warfare, developed an impressive range of anti-tank warfare weaponry and munitions. Using many rare unpublished images this Images of War book covers the full Nazi anti-armor capability from the 3.7cm Pak 35, 5cm Pak 38 and 7.5cm Pak 40 to the versatile 8.8cm Flak feared by the Allies. Also featured are the half-tracks and converted Panzers that pulled or mounted these weapons and carried forward observers and reconnaissance elements. Later hand-held anti-tank weapons came into service and were effective and economic against Allied armor. The Panzerfaust, with its shaped charge warhead, became the first disposable anti-tank weapon in history. This comprehensive book shows this formidable range of weapons in action from Poland in 1939, through North Africa and the Eastern Front to the final collapse in 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of Berlin: Bomber Command Over the Third Reich, 1943–1945*



  






The Battle of Berlin, the bombing of the ‘Big City’ as it was known to the crews of RAF Bomber Command, raged from 18 November 1943 to the end of the war in Europe in 1945. It is recalled here both by those in the air over capital of the Third Reich, as well as those who suffered under the bombing onslaught. At the start of the Battle of Berlin, Sir Arthur Harris had predicted that the ‘Big City’ would ‘cost between 400-500 aircraft’, but that it would also ‘cost Germany the war’. He was proved wrong on both counts. Berlin was not ‘wrecked from end to end’, as Harris predicted on 3 November 1943 – ‘if the USAAF will come in on it’ – although a considerable part of it was destroyed. And the ‘Main Battle of Berlin’ did not cost Germany the war; a grinding land campaign had yet to be fought. More than 9,000 bombing sorties were flown during the battle on round trips of about 1,200 miles to Berlin and back. Berlin was bombed by four Allied air forces between 1940 and 1945. British bombers alone dropped 45,517 tons of bombs, whilst the Americans a further 23,000 tons. By 1944, some 1.2 million people, 790,000 of them women and children, about a quarter of Berlin’s population, had been evacuated to rural areas. An effort was made to evacuate all children from Berlin, but this was defeated by parents and many evacuees who soon made their way back to the city. However, by May 1945, 1.7 million people – 40% of the population – had fled the city. This fitting tribute to those who died in the relentless struggle to knock Berlin, and hopefully Germany, out of the war resonates with eyewitness accounts and background information which the author has painstakingly investigated and researched. The result is a hugely fascinating and highly readable narrative containing very real and unique observations by British and Commonwealth aircrew and, equally importantly, the long-suffering citizens of Berlin, and well as the capital’s defenders. Up to the end of March 1945, there had been a total of 314 air raids on Berlin, eighty-five of these in the last twelve months. Estimates of the total number of dead in Berlin from air raids range from 20,000 to 50,000; the relatively low casualty figure in Berlin is partly the result of the city’s formidable air defenses and shelters. The Battle of Berlin was not a defeat in absolute terms, but in the operational sense it was an offensive that Air Marshal Sir Arthur Harris and his aircrews could not win. ‘Berlin won’ concluded Sir Ralph Cochrane, the Air Officer Commanding 5 Group RAF Bomber Command. ‘It was just too tough a nut.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise of Hitler (Images of War)*



  






In 1945, amidst the ruins of a bomb-damaged German home a tattered book, Deutschland Erwache, was recovered as a souvenir by a British soldier. This rare and invaluable primary resource now forms the basis of The Rise of Hitler Illustrated, which is a photographic record of Hitlers' rise to power from when he was born in 1889, as he took over the hearts and minds of the German people, and his eventual arrival at the top.The original book is typical of the propaganda of the time, with the obvious non-critical acceptance of everything that Adolf Hitler was and what he stood for. It attempts to present him as a peaceloving man, who wanted nothing other than quiet in his 'beloved Alps', who dearly loved children and was kind to all. But as we all know, the truth was completely different. He was a man who, despite his unbounded evilness, was able to assert limitless power over a nation before creating maximum misery for millions.When found, the original book was divest of its cover and all the worse for wear, but Trevor Salisbury has gone to every effort to salvage some of the images, the result a fresh and new perspective that sheds light on Hitler's control of Germany. It is a welcome addition to Pen & Sword's highly acclaimed Images of War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dunkirk Evacuation, Operation Dynamo: Nine Days that Saved an Army (Images of War)*



  






The ‘miracle’ of Dunkirk is one of the most inspiring stories of all time. The British Expeditionary Force had been all but surrounded, and, with the French armies collapsing on all sides, it appeared that Britain was about to suffer the heaviest defeat in its history. When Winston Churchill’s War Cabinet finally accepted that the Battle of France had been lost, preparations were made to try and rescue as many soldiers as possible from one of the few ports left open to the British Expeditionary Force – Dunkirk. So rushed and chaotic was the retreat to the Channel coast, with thousands of guns, vehicles and tanks being abandoned, there was little time for soldiers to consider taking photographs of the shocking scenes of death and destruction which surrounded them. Yet images do exist of the ships and boats of all descriptions which braved the bombs and guns of the German Air Force to rescue Britain’s only field army from the clutches of Hitler’s panzer divisions. One man in particular, Sub-Lieutenant John Rutherford Crosby, a member of the crew of the minesweeper, and converted Clyde paddle steamer, HMS Oriole, left a legacy of dramatic images. These include the never-to-be-forgotten scenes of long lines of tired and anxious troops stretching into the sea and of bombs exploding on the packed beaches – all with his own personal little camera. Other images in this book paint a vivid and memorable picture, as no words ever could, of the greatest evacuation of troops under fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Second World War Illustrated: The First Year: Archive and Colour Photographs of WW2 *



  






*This fully illustrated history chronicles the road to WWII and the first year of combat through archival and color photographs accompanied by text.*

The first volume in this series depicts the contributing factors that led to the outbreak of hostilities, including the rise of fascist dictators across Europe and in Japan. It also details the Blitzkrieg invasions that rocked the world as two superpowers, France and Great Britain, were soundly thrashed on the battlefield of Europe.

Overwhelmed by the Nazi onslaught, British Expeditionary Force fled across the Channel from Dunkirk, leaving most of their equipment behind. A possible invasion of Kent in the south of England by a triumphant enemy presented a spine-tingling threat to the British people. But Winston Churchill disparaged peace treaties with the Nazi regime, and the fight back began.

A few thousand fighter pilots of the Royal Air Force defeated the Luftwaffe by a very narrow margin, and Hitler changed his focus, looking to the east. The first year of the war ended, in September 1940, with Mussolini threatening Egypt and the Suez Canal. Rare wartime photographs capture the drama and humanity of this dark time in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Total Undersea War: The Evolutionary Role of the Snorkel in Dönitz's U-Boat Fleet, 1944–1945*



  






During the last year of World War II the once surface-bound diesel-electric U-boat ushered in the age of ‘total undersea war’ with the introduction of an air mast, or 'snorkel' as it became known among the men who served in Dönitz's submarine fleet. U-boats no longer needed to surface to charge batteries or refresh air; they rarely communicated with their command, operating silently and alone among the shallow coastal waters of the United Kingdom and across to North America. At first, U-boats could remain submerged continuously for a few days, then a few weeks, and finally for months at a time, and they set underwater endurance records not broken for nearly a quarter of a century. The introduction of the snorkel was of paramount concern to the Allies, who strived to frustrate the impact of the device before war's end. Every subsequent wartime U-boat innovation was subordinated to the snorkel, including the new Type XXI Electro-boat ‘wonder weapon’. The snorkel's introduction foreshadowed the nearly un-trackable weapon and instrument of intelligence that the submarine became in the postwar world. This exhaustive study, the first of its kind, draws upon wartime documents from archives around the world to re-evaluate the last year of the U-boat's deployment, all its key technological innovations, the evolving operations and tactics, and Allied countermeasures. It provides answers to many long-standing questions about the last year of the war: How and why did U-boats patrol so close inshore? How effective was acoustic and anti-radar camouflage? Why was U-boat wireless communication so problematic? How did U-boats navigate so effectively submerged? What were the health implications of staying submerged for a month or more? What does an accurate snorkel-configuration look like? This new study is destined to become the authoritative reference for all these issues and many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare in the Arab-Israeli Conflicts: Rare Photographs from Wartime Archives (Images of War) *



  






The latest volume in Anthony Tucker-Joness series of books on armoured warfare in the Images of War series is a graphic account of the development of armoured forces in the Arab and Israeli armies from 1948 to the present day. In a sequence of over 200 archive photographs he tells the story of the role armour played in Arab-Israeli conflicts over the last sixty years, from the initial battles of 1948, through the Suez Crisis, the Six Day War, the Yom Kippur War, the Israeli invasion of Lebanon in 1982 and the Israeli attack on Hamas in Gaza in 2008.In all these clashes armoured vehicles played a prominent, sometimes decisive part. As the photographs show, an extraordinary range of Second World War and post-war tanks, armoured cars and armoured personnel carriers was deployed by all sides. Russian T-34s, SU-100s, T-54/55s, T-62s and T-72s were imported from the Eastern Bloc by the Egyptians and Syrians. Shermans, Pattons, Centurions and AMX-13s were imported from the West by the Israelis. In addition, the Israelis developed modified hybrids such as the Sherman/Isherman, the Shot, Magach and Sabra, and they produced to their own design their main battle tank, the Merkava. Anthony Tucker-Joness photographic survey is an excellent introduction to late-twentieth-century armoured warfare, and it gives a fascinating insight into the military history of Israel and its Arab neighbours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kalashnikov in Combat (Images of War)*



  






The Kalashnikov assault rifle, generically known as the AK-47, is the most famous small arm ever made. This weapon has transcended its Soviet designer and country of origin to become the most prolifically produced and iconic weapon in the world – and it has become a brand that has been used to sell everything from T-shirts to vodka. Although it first appeared in the late 1940s, it did not make its decisive presence felt on the battlefield until the Vietnam War when China supplied it to the Vietnamese communists. The weapons durability became a legend. Since then it has been employed in practically every conflict around the globe, and it is seen as the symbol of the wars of national liberation. Probably its most celebrated moment came in the hands of the mujahideen fighting to oust the Soviets from Afghanistan. In Kalashnikov in Combat Anthony Tucker-Jones gives the reader a brief history of the weapon and he offers a visual record of the impact of the AK-47 on the battlefield up to the present day. His account is illustrated with a wealth of archive photographs ranging from Vietnam to the American-led invasion of Iraq and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armoured Warfare and the Fall of France 1940 (Images of War)*



  






At 21:00 on 9 May 1940 Codeword Danzig was issued alerting Adolf Hitler's airborne troops that they were about to spearhead an attack on Belgium and the Netherlands. The following day his blitzkrieg rolled forward striking the British Expeditionary Force and the French armies in Belgium and in northern France at Sedan. The desperate attempts of the allied armies to stem the Nazi tide proved futile and, once their reserves had been exhausted and the remaining forces cut off, Paris lay open. By early June, it was all over - trapped British, Belgian and French troops were forced to evacuate Dunkirk, Calais and Boulogne and the defeated French army agreed to an armistice leaving the country divided in two. This dramatic story is shown in a sequence of over 150 historic photographs that Anthony Tucker-Jones he has selected for this memorable book. The images he has chosen cover every aspect of this extraordinary campaign, but his main focus is on the vital role played by the armoured fighting vehicles of both sides. The book is a graphic record of the destruction wrought by the Wehrmacht's lightning offensive through the Low Countries and France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*North Vietnam's 1972 Easter Offensive: Hanoi's Gamble (Cold War, 1945–1991)*



  






By the end of 1971, in what Hanoi called the American War and at the height of the Cold War, the fighting had dragged on for eight years with neither side gaining a decisive advantage on the battlefield and talks in Paris to the end the war were going nowhere. While the United States was steadily drawing down its ground forces in South Vietnam, Washington was also engaging in a grand effort to build up and strengthen Saigon’s armed forces to the point of self-sufficiency. Not only had the ranks of Saigon’s forces swelled in recent years, but they were now being equipped and trained to use the latest American military equipment. Perhaps now was the time for Hanoi to take one last gamble before it was too late. With the rumble of men and mechanized equipment breaking the early morning silence, some 40,000 North Vietnamese troops advanced across the demilitarized zone into South Vietnam on March 30, 1972 in what would become the largest conventional attack of the war. Ill-prepared and poorly led, South Vietnamese troops in the far north were quickly routed in the face of the ensuing onslaught. Likewise, coordinated attacks across the Cambodian border northwest of Saigon and into the central highlands in the coming weeks gained steam and in due course as many as 200,000 men along with T-54/55 main battle tanks, 130mm towed artillery, ZSU-57 self-propelled ant-aircraft guns, and hundreds of trucks and armored personnel carriers were engaged across three battlefronts. Soon Saigon’s beleaguered forces were being pushed to the brink of defeat in what appeared to be the end for the Thieu government. Ultimately, however, the timely and massive intervention by U.S. and South Vietnamese air power, along with the bravery of some South Vietnamese commanders and their American advisers saved the day. Hanoi’s gamble had failed and in its wake lay up to 100,000 dead and South Vietnamese roads littered with the smoldering wrecks of North Vietnamese military equipment. Moreover, it would be another three years before the North had recovered enough to try again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Invasion 1982: The Falkland Islanders Story*



  






Falkland Islanders were the first British people to come under enemy occupation since the Channel Islanders during the Second World War. This book tells how islanders' warnings were ignored in London, how their slim defenses gave way to a massive invasion, and how they survived occupation.While some established a cautiously pragmatic modus vivendi with the occupiers, some Islanders opted for active resistance. Others joined advancing British troops, transporting ammunition and leading men to the battlefields. Islanders' leaders and 'trouble makers' faced internal exile, and whole settlements were imprisoned, becoming virtual hostages. A new chapter about Falklands history since 1982 reveals that while the Falklands have benefited greatly from Britains ongoing commitment to them, a cold war continues in the south Atlantic. To the annoyance of the Argentines, the islands have prospered, and may now be poised on the brink of an oil bonanza.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Falklands War – There and Back Again: The Story of Naval Party 8901*



  






On 1 April 1982 Major Mike Norman, commander of Naval Party 8901, was looking forward to a peaceful yearlong tour of duty on the Falkland Islands. But events turned out differently, for the next day the Argentines invaded and he and his forty-three Royal Marines found themselves fighting for their lives.They took up defensive positions around Government House and on the approach to Stanley from Cape Pembroke to protect the Governor Rex Hunt and delay the advance to Stanley. They were prepared to die executing his orders. After a desperate battle in the gardens and even inside the house against superior numbers Rex Hunt ordered them to lay down their arms. As the surrender took place, an Argentine told a marine: The islands are ours now. The response was simple: We will be back. They were, and this is their story.The Royal Marines of Naval Party 8901 as well as some members of the previous detachment volunteered to join the Task Force and, some seventy-five days later, the men who witnessed the raising of the Argentine flag over the islands on 2 April saw the triumphant return of the Union Jack.Mike Normans dramatic account draws on his own vivid recollections, the log recording the defense of Government House, the testimony of the marines under his command and newly released files from government archives. It is a powerful and moving tribute to the marines who confronted the Argentines when they invaded and then fought to force them out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Argentine Fight for the Falklands*



  






*An account by the only British historian to have been granted open access to the Argentines who planned and fought the Falklands War.*

Avoiding involvement in the issue of sovereignty and concentrating entirely upon the military story, this history is a unique and balanced look at the 1982 war for the islands that the UK called the Falklands and Argentina called the Malvinas, a ten-week conflict that killed nearly a thousand people.

Among the men the author met were the captain of the ship that took the scrap-metal merchants to South Georgia; the admiral in charge of planning the Falklands invasion; the marine commander and other members of the invasion force; two brigadier-generals, five unit commanders, and many other men of the large army force sent to occupy and defend the islands; the officer in charge of the Argentine garrison at Goose Green; and, finally, the brigadier-general responsible for the defense of Port Stanley and soldiers of all ranks who fought the final battles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Special Forces Pilot: A Flying Memoir of the Falkland War *



  






*A Royal Navy helicopter pilot’s firsthand account of British Special Forces operations in the Falklands Islands and a failed raid on mainland Argentina.*

In 1982, Argentina’s invasion of the Falkland Islands initiated an undeclared war with the United Kingdom. During the ten-week conflict, Colonel Richard Hutchings served as a commando helicopter pilot with 846 Naval Air Squadron flying Sea King helicopters. Though the sensitive nature of his experiences prevented him from telling his story for decades, Hutchings now provides a firsthand chronicle of the Falklands War, offering fascinating insight into the conduct of operations there.

Colonel Hutchings was charged with transporting Special Force units onto the enemy occupied islands, either to gather intelligence or conduct offensive operations, including the Special Air Service's successful Pebble Island raid and its ill-fated raid on mainland Argentina. That raid, known as Operation MIKADO, has been little discussed. But as Captain of the Sea King involved, Hutchings gives an authoritative account of what went wrong both in the air and on the ground. He details the circumstances of his crash-landing, encounters with the Chilean authorities and British diplomats in Santiago, as well as the debriefing in an MI6 safe house on return to the UK


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams*



  






*From the iconic author of Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?, stories that inspired the original dramatic series.*

Though perhaps most famous as a novelist, Philip K. Dick wrote more than one hundred short stories over the course of his career, each as mind-bending and genre-defining as his longer works. _Philip K. Dick’s Electric Dreams_ collects ten of the best. In “Autofac,” Dick shows us one of the earliest examples (and warnings) in science fiction of self-replicating machines. “Exhibit Piece” and “The Commuter” feature Dick exploring one of his favorite themes: the shifting nature of reality and whether it is even possible to perceive the world as it truly exists. And “The Hanging Stranger” provides a thrilling, dark political allegory as relevant today as it was when Dick wrote it at the height of the Cold War. Strange, funny, and powerful, the stories in this collection highlight a master at work, encapsulating his boundless imagination and deep understanding of the human condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragon's Egg: A Novel (Del Rey Impact)*



  






*“In science fiction there is only a handful of books that stretch the mind—and this is one of them.”—Arthur C. Clarke
*
In a moving story of sacrifice and triumph, human scientists establish a relationship with intelligent lifeforms—the cheela—living on Dragon’s Egg, a neutron star where one Earth hour is equivalent to hundreds of their years. The cheela culturally evolve from savagery to the discovery of science, and for a brief time, men are their diligent teachers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Empire's Corps *



  






You Should Never Speak Truth To Power…

The Galactic Empire is dying and chaos and anarchy are breaking out everywhere. After a disastrous mission against terrorists on Earth itself, Captain Edward Stalker of the Terran Marine Corps makes the mistake of speaking truth to power, telling one of the most powerful men in the Empire a few home truths. As a result, Captain Stalker and his men are unceremoniously exiled to Avalon, a world right on the Rim of the Empire. It should have been an easy posting…

Well, apart from the bandits infesting the countryside, an insurgency that threatens to topple the Empire’s loose control over Avalon, and a corrupt civil government more interested in what it can extort from the population than fighting a war. The Marines rapidly find themselves caught up in a whirlwind of political and economic chaos, fighting to preserve Avalon before the competing factions tear the world apart. They’re Marines; if anyone can do it, they can.

The battle to save the Empire starts here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*No Worse Enemy (The Empire's Corps Book 2) *



  






The sequel to The Empire’s Corps, also available from Amazon Kindle.

Six months ago, Colonel Edward Stalker and his Marines were abandoned on Avalon, left to fend for themselves as the Empire withdrew from the Rim. Since then, Avalon has been isolated from the settled universe...until now.

As a mysterious pirate organisation attempts to take over Avalon, the Marines find themselves struggling against a shadowy figure with dreams of power, while a young civilian is kidnapped and press-ganged into a pirate crew. They’re fighting to preserve something of the Empire’s order in the wake of its departure, but the pirates appear to have far greater resources and a plan that seems unstoppable.

The Empire is gone. What will take its place?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Rising: A Novel (Alex Hunter Book 2) *



  






When a massive amount of gamma radiation is detected somewhere beneath the desert of Iran, the world is on edge. Is it a nuclear weapon—or worse? Alex Hunter and his highly trained incursion team is on a mission to find out. When they arrive at the ruins of Persepolis, they find an underground facility but no lab, no weapons, no scientists—not even radiation. A black hole has taken everything…

Meanwhile, Iran is preparing for the return of the prophet. Israel is threatening nuclear war. And the details about Alex's special U.S. military venture—code name: Arcadian—have been stolen. Then another gamma spike is detected…and someone, or something, is draining the fluids from the bodies of Iranian soldiers in the desert.

Now it's up to Alex to follow the traces of radiation all the way to the ancient caves of Arak, where he'll come face to face with a creature from his darkest nightmares. Is it game-over for Alex and his team? Or are greater forces at work as the world reaches its natural end—and mankind casts its final judgment?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl in the Show: Three Generations of Comedy, Culture, and Feminism*



  






*For fans of Tina Fey, Amy Poehler, Amy Schumer—and every other "funny woman"—comes a candid feminist comedy manifesto exploring the sisterhood between women's comedy and women's liberation.*

“I’m not funny at all. What I am is brave.” —Lucille Ball

From female pop culture powerhouses dominating the entertainment landscape to memoirs from today’s most vocal feminist comediennes shooting up the bestseller lists, women in comedy have never been more influential.

Marking this cultural shift, _The Girl in the Show_ explores how comedy and feminism have grown hand in hand to give women a stronger voice in the ongoing fight for equality. From _I Love Lucy_ to _SNL_ to today’s rising cable and web series stars, Anna Fields's entertaining, thoughtful, and candid retrospective combines personal narratives with the historical, political, and cultural contexts of the feminist movement.

With interview subjects such as Abbi Jacobson, Molly Shannon, Mo Collins, and Lizz Winstead—as well as actresses, stand-up comics, writers, producers, and female comedy troupes—Fields shares true stories of wit and heroism from some of our most treasured (and underrepresented) artists. Creating a blueprint for the feminist comedians of tomorrow using lessons of the past, _The Girl in the Show_ encourages readers to revel in—and rebel against—our collective ideas of "women's comedy."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Portnoy's Complaint*



  






*The groundbreaking novel that propelled its author to literary stardom: told in a continuous monologue from patient to psychoanalyst, Philip Roth's masterpiece draws us into the turbulent mind of one lust-ridden young Jewish bachelor named Alexander Portnoy. *

Portnoy's Complaint _n._ [after Alexander Portnoy (1933- )] A disorder in which strongly-felt ethical and altruistic impulses are perpetually warring with extreme sexual longings, often of a perverse nature. Spielvogel says: 'Acts of exhibitionism, voyeurism, fetishism, auto-eroticism and oral coitus are plentiful; as a consequence of the patient's "morality," however, neither fantasy nor act issues in genuine sexual gratification, but rather in overriding feelings of shame and the dread of retribution, particularly in the form of castration.' (Spielvogel, O. "The Puzzled Penis," _Internationale Zeitschrift für Psychoanalyse_, Vol. XXIV, p. 909.) It is believed by Spielvogel that many of the symptoms can be traced to the bonds obtaining in the mother-child relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rabbit, Run *



  






_Rabbit, Run _is the book that established John Updike as one of the major American novelists of his—or any other—generation. Its hero is Harry “Rabbit” Angstrom, a onetime high-school basketball star who on an impulse deserts his wife and son. He is twenty-six years old, a man-child caught in a struggle between instinct and thought, self and society, sexual gratification and family duty—even, in a sense, human hard-heartedness and divine Grace. Though his flight from home traces a zigzag of evasion, he holds to the faith that he is on the right path, an invisible line toward his own salvation as straight as a ruler’s edge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The CBS Murders: A True Account of Greed and Violence in New York's Diamond District *



  






*Winner of the Edgar Award: The gripping account of a gruesome mass murder in gritty 1980s New York and the relentless hunt for a coldblooded killer.*

On a warm spring evening in 1982, thirty-seven-year-old accountant Margaret Barbera left work in New York City and walked to the West Side parking lot where she kept her BMW. Finding the lock on the driver’s side door jammed, she went to the passenger’s side and inserted her key. A man leaned through the open window of a van parked in the next spot, pressed a silenced pistol to the back of Margaret’s head, and fired. She was dead before she hit the pavement.

It was a professional hit, meticulously planned—but the killer didn’t expect three employees of the nearby CBS television studios to stumble onto the scene of the crime. “You didn’t see nothin’, did you?” he demanded, before shooting the first eyewitness in the head. After chasing down and executing the other two men, the murderer sped out of the parking lot with Margaret’s lifeless body in the back of his van.

Thirty minutes later, the first detectives arrived on the scene. Veterans of Midtown North, a sprawling precinct stretching from the exclusive shops of Fifth Avenue to the flophouses of Hell’s Kitchen, they thought they’d seen it all. But a bloodbath in the heart of Manhattan was a shocking new level of depravity, and the investigation would unfold under intense media coverage. Setting out on the trail of an assassin, the NYPD uncovered one of the most diabolical criminal conspiracies in the city’s history.

Richard Hammer’s blow-by-blow account of “the CBS Murders” is a thrilling tale of greed, violence, and betrayal, and a fascinating portrait of how a big-city police department solved the toughest of cases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Teacher, Teacher (A Dani Ripper Novel Book 3) *



  






Beth Conroy: young, beautiful, Tennessee Teacher of the Year—is shocked to learn she’s been accused of sexual misconduct with a student. Facing a scandal of epic proportions, Palmer School retains private investigator Dani Ripper to sort out the truth and protect their interests. The accuser’s mother gives Dani until noon tomorrow to show proof the charges are false, or she’ll call a city-wide press conference to level charges. As Dani begins her investigation she finds herself drawn to Beth, even as the evidence against her is mounting faster than Viagra test rabbits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Big Sleep: A Novel (Philip Marlowe series Book 1) *



  






*The iconic first novel from crime fiction master Raymond Chandler, featuring Philip Marlowe, the "quintessential urban private eye" (Los Angeles Times).*

A dying millionaire hires private eye Philip Marlowe to handle the blackmailer of one of his two troublesome daughters, and Marlowe finds himself involved with more than extortion. Kidnapping, pornography, seduction, and murder are just a few of the complications he gets caught up in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*LOST CREED: (Book 4 Ryder Creed K-9 Mystery series) (Ryder Creed K-9 Mysteries)*



  






*Winner of the 2019 NEBRASKA BOOK AWARD in fiction
Winner of the 2019 TCK Publishing Reader's Choice for Best Mystery

“The Ryder Creed books are absolutely phenomenal.” —Suspense Magazine

“A flawed, fierce protagonist whose first and absolute loyalty is to his dogs, plus compelling storylines: a slam-dunk recipe for late-night reading!” —The Bark

Ryder Creed rescues abandoned dogs and turns them into heroes. But this time, it’s Creed who may need rescuing when a madman leads him and Agent Maggie O’Dell on a gut-wrenching scavenger hunt.*

Sixteen years ago, Ryder Creed’s sister, Brodie vanished from an interstate rest stop. She was only eleven and Creed was fourteen. Her disappearance ripped apart his family and has haunted Creed.

Now a former Marine with his own scars, Creed has dedicated his life to his K9 business. He takes discarded and abandoned dogs and trains them for scent detection. Together they search for the lost and the missing. And always, Creed has held onto the hope that one day he might find out what happened to his sister.

A thousand miles away during a police raid, FBI Agent Maggie O'Dell stumbles upon a clue that may explain what happened to Brodie Creed all those years ago. But to find the answers she’ll need to make a deal with a madman. And the search that follows will be as agonizing for Creed, as are the answers he discovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Obsessed (Lizzy Gardner Series, Book 4) *



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

Desperate for better ratings, radio psychologist Madeline Blair tells her listeners she’s being stalked, unaware that her long-time listener and biggest fan, Seth Brown, will do _anything_ to protect her. When her publicity stunt is revealed, Seth becomes enraged by her deceit and dangerously unhinged.

When her friends mysteriously begin to vanish and damning evidence points to Madeline, she turns to private investigator Lizzy Gardner for help. Lizzy knows her way around a murderer’s mind, after surviving her own horrifying ordeal at the hands of a serial killer years ago.

As Lizzy closes in, Seth Brown is undeterred. Madeline wanted a stalker and now she has one. _Nothing_ is going to stop him. He’s obsessed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grave Descend: An Early Thriller*



  






*An Edgar Award finalist from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Jurassic Park: A diver enters dangerous waters to recover a sunken yacht.*
The _Grave Descend_ lies under more than sixty feet of clear blue Caribbean water, guarded by a coral reef and schools of hungry hammerhead sharks. Raising it would be a near-impossible task, but James McGregor is suited to the impossible. An expert diver, he makes his living exploring sunken ships. But there’s something strange about the wreck of the _Grave Descend_.

How did she sink? Why do none of the survivors tell the same story? And what was the cargo inside her hull? To answer these questions, McGregor will have to contend with the deadliest sharks around—both underwater and on land.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Total Power (Mitch Rapp Book 19)*



  






*“Mills’s suspenseful, strikingly original sixth Mitch Rapp novel…is as riveting as anything penned by Mitch’s creator, Vince Flynn (1966–2013). Mills has really hit his stride with this franchise entry.” —Publishers Weekly (starred review)
“One of the best thriller writers on the planet.” —The Real Book Spy

In the next thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling Mitch Rapp series, it’s a race against the clock when ISIS takes out the entire US power grid and throws the country into chaos.*

When Mitch Rapp captures ISIS’s top technology expert, he reveals that he was on his way to meet a man who claims to have the ability to bring down America’s power grid. Rapp is determined to eliminate this shadowy figure, but the CIA’s trap fails.

The Agency is still trying to determine what went wrong when ISIS operatives help this cyber terrorist do what he said he could—plunge the country into darkness. With no concept of how this unprecedented act was accomplished, the task of getting the power back on could take months. Perhaps even years.

Rapp and his team embark on a desperate search for the only people who know how to repair the damage—the ones responsible. But his operating environment is like nothing he’s experienced before. Computers and communication networks are down, fuel can no longer be pumped from gas stations, water and sanitation systems are on the brink of collapse, and the supply of food is running out.

Can Rapp get the lights back on before America descends irretrievably into chaos?

This compulsive thriller proves once again that the Mitch Rapp series is “the best of the best when it comes to the world of special ops” (_Booklist_, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The American Spirit: Who We Are and What We Stand For *



  






*A timely collection of speeches by David McCullough, the most honored historian in the United States—winner of two Pulitzer Prizes, two National Book Awards, and the Presidential Medal of Freedom, among many others—that reminds us of fundamental American principles.*

“Insightful and inspirational, _The American Spirit_ summons a vexed and divided nation to remember—and cherish—our unifying ideas and ideals” (_Richmond Times-Dispatch_). Over the course of his distinguished career, McCullough has spoken before Congress, the White House, colleges and universities, historical societies, and other esteemed institutions. Now, at a time of self-reflection in America following the bitter 2016 election campaign that has left the country divided, McCullough has collected some of his most important speeches in a brief volume that celebrates the important principles and characteristics that are particularly American.

“_The American Spirit_ is as inspirational as it is brilliant, as simple as it is sophisticated” (_Buffalo News_). McCullough reminds us of the core American values that define us, regardless of which region we live in, which political party we identify with, or our ethnic background. This is a book about America for all Americans that reminds us who we are and helps to guide us as we find our way forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man with the Sawed-Off Leg and Other Tales of a New York City Block *



  






They stand proudly gazing across the Hudson River at the cliffs of New Jersey. Their brows are marked by ornamental pediments. Greek columns stand as sentries by their entrances and stone medallions bedeck their chests. They are seven graceful relics of Beaux Arts New York, townhouses built more than 100 years ago for a new class of industrialists, actors and scientists -- many from abroad -- who made their fortunes in the United States and shaped the lives of Americans.

This book brings to life the ghosts who inhabit that row of townhouses on Manhattan’s stately Riverside Drive for the first fifty years of the 20th Century, including a vicious crew of hoodlums who carried out what at the time was the largest armored car robbery in American history. It was a daring, minutely planned exploit that ended in blood, when one of the gangsters accidentally shot himself. He was taken to one of the townhouses -- then, in 1934, an underworld safehouse -- where he died and was stuffed in a steamer trunk (but his cohorts had to saw off one of his legs to fit him in it). From gangsters to industrialists, from future mayors to murderers, from movie stars to mafia dons, one block in a burgeoning city saw it all. The people who lived in each of the "Seven Sisters" reads like a mini Who's Who. Meet:

* Percy Geary and John Oley, two Albany gangsters with a background in kidnapping and bootlegging;

* Lucretia Davis, baking powder heiress whose parents were engaged in a bitter divorce that included allegations that her mother was trying get her father declared insane and take over his business;

* Jokichi Takamine, the world's first biotech engineer and a rare Japanese scientist in the United States at the turn of the 19th century--He discovered diastase, an enzyme to ferment whisky and settle the stomach, and the adrenaline, a major scientific discovery;

* Marion Davies, the mistress of William Randolph Hearst, who rose to movie stardom on the back of W.R.'s publicity machine while living on the block;

* Julia Marlowe, American's greatest Shakespearean actress around 1900, just to name a few. If only the buildings could speak.

* The Fabers of pencil fame

* Billy Phelan's Greatest Game (Albany gang made famous by William Kennedy)

* Duke Ellington, two mayors, and lurking in the background Legs Diamond....
If only the walls could talk? Dan Wakins makes it so in this unforgettable intimate glimpse into the history of New York City.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nightmare Years, 1930–1940 (Twentieth Century Journey Book 2)*



  






*The famous journalist and author of The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich documents his front row seat at the pivotal events leading up to World War II.*

In the second of a three-volume series, William L. Shirer tells the story of his own eventful life, detailing the most notable moments of his career as a journalist stationed in Germany during the rise of the Third Reich. Shirer was there while Hitler celebrated his new domination of Germany, unleashed the Blitzkrieg on Poland, and began the conflict that would come to be known as World War II. This remarkable account tells the story of an American reporter caught in a maelstrom of war and politics, desperately trying to warn Europe and the United States about the dangers to come.

This memoir gives readers a chance to relive one of the most turbulent periods in twentieth century history—painting a stunningly intimate portrait of a dangerous decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*German Secret Weapons of the Secret World War: The Missiles, Rockets, Weapons & New Technology of the Third Reich*



  






The phrase 'German Secret Weapons' immediately conjures up images of the V-1 and V-2 missiles which bombarded London in 1944. But what of the V-3 and V-4? What of Schmetterling, the Rochling shell, the Kurt bomb, the Hs293? These, and many other devices, were all part of the German secret armoury but are relatively unknown except to a handful of specialists. What of the German nuclear bomb? And the question of chemical warfare? The sheer magnitude of the secret weapon projects of the Third Reich is revealed in this comprehensive study written by one of the world's great experts on weaponry. The book explores the various fields in which the Germans concentrated their weapon development and discusses the multiplicity of ideas, the difficulties, and, in several cases, how these ideas were subsequently exploited by the victors. Although much of the German wartime development was not completed before the war's end, it nevertheless provided a foundation for a great deal of the munitions development which has since taken place. Comparisons with Allied projects are also drawn. This book explodes some of the myths surrounding Hitler's secret weapons to reveal a truth all the stranger for being fact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First Battle: Operation Starlite and the Beginning of the Blood Debt in Vietnam *



  






*“[A] brief but well-told and well-researched account . . . a good description of early U.S. Marine deployments to Vietnam” (HistoryNet).*

_The First Battle_ is a graphic account of the Vietnam War’s first major clash. On August 18, 1965, regiment fought regiment on the Van Tuong Peninsula near the new Marine base at Chu Lai. On the American side were three battalions of Marines under the command of Col. Oscar Peatross, a hero of two previous wars. His opponent was the 1st Viet Cong Regiment commanded by Nguyen Dinh Trong, a veteran of many fights against the French and the South Vietnamese. Codenamed Operation _Starlite_, this action was a resounding success for the Marines, and its result was cause for great optimism about America’s future in Vietnam.

Blood debt, _han tu_ in Vietnamese, can mean revenge, debt of honor, or blood owed for blood spilled. The blood debt came into Vietnamese usage early in the war with the United States. With this battle, the Johnson Administration began compiling its own blood debt, this one to the American people.

The book also looks at the ongoing conflict between the US Army and the US Marines about the methodology of the Vietnam War. With decades of experience with insurrection and rebellion, the Marines were institutionally oriented to base the struggle on pacification of the population. The Army, on the other hand, having largely trained to meet the Soviet Army on the plains of Germany, opted for search-and-destroy missions against Communist main force units. The history of the Vietnam War is littered with many “what ifs.” This may be the biggest of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Days of Valor: An Inside Account of the Bloodiest Six Months of the Vietnam War*



  






A nonstop maelstrom of combat action, leaving readers nearly breathless by the end. _Days of Valor _covers the height of the Vietnam War, from the nervous period just before Tet, through the defeat of that offensive, to the highly underwritten, yet equally bloody NVA offensive of May 1968. On January 30, 1968, the storm breaks loose, as Saigon and nearly every provincial capital in South Vietnam is under assault by the communists. The narrative is jarring, because even though the author was a company commander during these battles, he has based this work upon objective research including countless interviews with other soldiers of the 199th LIB. The result is that everything we once heard about Vietnam is laid bare in this book through actual experience, as U.S. troops go toe-to-toe at close-range against their foes. The book ends with a brief note about the 199th LIB being deactivated in spring 1970, furling its colors after suffering 753 dead and some 5,000 wounded. This fascinating book will help to remind us of the sacrifices made by all Vietnam veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hooligans of Kandahar: Not All War Stories are Heroic *



  






*“Not Every War Story is Heroic”*

During the peak of the Afghanistan War, a group of soldiers is dropped by helicopter into the remote mountains outside of Kandahar City. Mismanaged and overlooked by command, the squad must rely on each other to survive.

Their mission is to train and advise the Afghan National Police and help rebuild the country of Afghanistan. The Afghan Police station they are assigned to live in is falling apart and disease-ridden. Many of the police officers they are supposed to train are Taliban sleeper agents or the family of Taliban fighters. The ones that aren’t are often addicted to drugs, illiterate, or smuggling child slaves.

The squad is led by Slim, a Staff Sergeant in his late twenties who has so many mental issues his insanity is his most dominant personality trait. An alcoholic with a penchant for violent outbursts against both his own soldiers and the Afghans, he is more comfortable at war than at home.

Joseph Kassabian is the youngest and most junior fire team leader in the squad. He’s charged with leading a team of soldiers not even old enough to drink. He himself is only 21 years old. As a combat veteran from previous deployments with four years in the Army, he assumes he has seen it all. But he has no idea how bad things can get in war-torn Kandahar.

*In the birthplace of the Taliban, some men lose their lives, some lose their sanity, and others their humanity. They are The Hooligans.*

Acclaimed for its humorous, grim, sardonic, yet honest recollection of the Afghanistan war Hooligans of Kandahar is a _Jarhead_, and _The Hurt Locker_, meets _I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell_, and _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms (A Song of Ice and Fire)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Taking place nearly a century before the events of A Game of Thrones, A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms compiles the first three official prequel novellas to George R. R. Martin’s ongoing masterwork, A Song of Ice and Fire.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY LOS ANGELES TIMES AND BUZZFEED
*
These never-before-collected adventures recount an age when the Targaryen line still holds the Iron Throne, and the memory of the last dragon has not yet passed from living consciousness. Before Tyrion Lannister and Podrick Payne, there was Dunk and Egg. A young, naïve but ultimately courageous hedge knight, Ser Duncan the Tall towers above his rivals—in stature if not experience. Tagging along is his diminutive squire, a boy called Egg—whose true name is hidden from all he and Dunk encounter. Though more improbable heroes may not be found in all of Westeros, great destinies lay ahead for these two . . . as do powerful foes, royal intrigue, and outrageous exploits.

Featuring more than 160 all-new illustrations by Gary Gianni, _A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms_ is a must-have collection that proves chivalry isn’t dead—yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Split Second (Split Second Book 1)*



  






*A stunningly original twist on time travel. Amazon's #1 novel in both the "thriller" and "science fiction" categories for over seven months. * 

What if you found a way to send something back in time? But not weeks, days, or even minutes back. What if you could only send something back a fraction of a second? Would this be of any use? You wouldn't have nearly enough time to right a wrong, change an event, or win a lottery.

Nathan Wexler is a brilliant physicist who thinks he's found a way to send matter a split second back into the past. But before he can even confirm his findings, he and his wife-to-be, Jenna Morrison, find themselves in a battle for their very lives. Because while time travel to an instant earlier seems useless, Jenna comes to learn that no capability in history has ever been more profound or far-reaching.

Now, as Jenna fights to defeat the powerful forces arrayed against her, nothing less than the fate of humanity hangs in the balance . . .

SPLIT SECOND is a roller-coaster ride of a thriller, one that will have readers pondering the nature of time, and of reality, long after they've read the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Future Is Yours: A Novel *



  






*Two best friends create a computer that can predict the future. But what they can’t predict is how it will tear their friendship—and society—apart.

“An impossibly addictive brainteaser wrapped in a buttery popcorn kernel.”—Aneesh Chaganty, director and co-writer of Searching and Run

IN DEVELOPMENT AS AN HBO MAX ORIGINAL SERIES*

_If you had the chance to look one year into the future, would you? _

For Ben Boyce and Adhi Chaudry, the answer is unequivocally yes. And they’re betting everything that you’ll say yes, too. Welcome to The Future: a computer that connects to the internet one year from now, so you can see who you’ll be dating, where you’ll be working, even whether or not you’ll be alive in the year to come. By forming a startup to deliver this revolutionary technology to the world, Ben and Adhi have made their wildest, most impossible dream a reality. Once Silicon Valley outsiders, they’re now its hottest commodity. 

The device can predict everything perfectly—from stock market spikes and sports scores to political scandals and corporate takeovers—allowing them to chase down success and fame while staying one step ahead of the competition. But the future their device foretells is not the bright one they imagined.

Ambition. Greed. Jealousy. And, perhaps, an apocalypse. The question is . . . can they stop it?

Told through emails, texts, transcripts, and blog posts, this bleeding-edge tech thriller chronicles the costs of innovation and asks how far you’d go to protect the ones you love—even from themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Into the Battle (Rise of the Republic Book 2) *



  






*Mankind has awakened a monster…

…Humanity must put aside its own animosities…

…or face extinction*

The origins of human history begin to unravel as Earth learns they are not the only humans in the galaxy. The sudden discovery of humans living on multiple planets beyond Earth has created more questions than it’s answered.

When humanity arrived on New Eden, a hideous new alien race, the Zodarks was discovered. In the face of an existential threat to their own survival, the historical warring factions of Earth will need to unite if they want to save themselves from extinction and understand the true origins on human history.

*A fleet is built, an invasion force is assembled…*

Join our heroes as they lead humanity into the battle to conquer their first alien world and liberate previously unknown humans from the bondage of slavery and servitude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Immortality Code*



  






*Allie Keane's breakthrough in quantum computing holds the key to unlocking eternity. But can she survive long enough to use it? A riveting science-fiction thriller from the million-copy NY Times bestselling author.*

"Richards is a worthy successor to Michael Crichton." (SF Book dot com)

When Allie Keane makes a revolutionary discovery in quantum computing, she kicks the ultimate hornets' nest. She doesn't know it, but a hidden battle for tech supremacy is raging around the world, and whoever controls her discovery will dominate the globe. Soon, Allie is being hunted by ruthless forces desperate to learn her secret, and only Zachary Reed, a gifted operative within a shadowy government agency, stands in their way.

But as extraordinary as Allie's breakthrough is, it holds the key to unleashing something far bigger. An unrelated technology thousands of years beyond current science. A staggering advance capable of bringing about a utopia, rewriting the laws of life and death, and helping humanity spread throughout the stars.

As long as it doesn't wipe out all life on Earth before that can happen . . .

The Immortality Code is a masterful thriller. One crammed with breakneck action, unexpected twists, mind-blowing science, and ethical dilemmas readers will be contemplating long after they've read the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Atlantis Plague: A Thriller (The Origin Mystery, Book 2) *



  






*A pandemic 70,000 years in the making...
will change humanity...
forever.*

The race to stop the Atlantis Plague has begun.

Filled with real science and history, _The Atlantis Plague_ is the second book in _The Origin Mystery_ trilogy—a series that has sold over *THREE MILLION* copies worldwide (in twenty languages), received 30,000+ reviews on Amazon, been rated 20,000+ times on Audible, and garnered 120,000+ ratings on GoodReads. The trilogy is now in development to be a major motion picture.

With shocking plot twists and revelations around every turn, _The Atlantis Plague_ will keep you up late into the night turning the pages to find out what the Immari have in store for David, Kate, and Dorian.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Every Fear (Jason Wade mystery Series Book 2)*



  






On an ordinary morning, Maria Colson takes her baby son Dylan to the corner store. She turns her back for only a few seconds. When she looks again, she sees his empty stroller, as Dylan is being abducted into a waiting van. Maria climbs into the van, but is violently thrown to the road where she is left for dead as the vehicle vanishes without a trace.

As Maria fights for her life and her anguished young husband keeps a beside vigil, the FBI and police across metro Sea-Tac and Washington State search for Dylan.
Seattle Mirror reporter Jason Wade is under pressure to bring in a big story, and the Colson kidnapping could be it. It’s certainly a bizarre case with pieces that just don’t add up: The Colsons are a hard-working couple. Former high school sweethearts. No problems. No enemies.

Then Jason and his dad, a private detective haunted by his former life as a cop, discover a grisly murder of a young woman that is somehow connected to the Colsons.

Now, in a dark Seattle underground of desperate dreamers and ex-convicts, Jason embarks on an investigation that parallels one led by Homicide Detective Grace Garner.

They're both hunting for the one piece of the puzzle that connects the baby’s disappearance with a spine-tingling case of revenge. And time is running out, because whoever took little Dylan Colson is more dangerous than anyone could ever imagine.

With Every Fear, Rick Mofina takes suspense to a whole new level in a heart-pounding story that moves like a true crime case torn from today's headlines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Alienist: A Novel (Dr. Lazlo Kreizler Book 1)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A TNT ORIGINAL SERIES • “A first-rate tale of crime and punishment that will keep readers guessing until the final pages.”—Entertainment Weekly

“Caleb Carr’s rich period thriller takes us back to the moment in history when the modern idea of the serial killer became available to us.”—The Detroit News*

When _The Alienist_ was first published in 1994, it was a major phenomenon, spending six months on the _New York Times_ bestseller list, receiving critical acclaim, and selling millions of copies. This modern classic continues to be a touchstone of historical suspense fiction for readers everywhere.

The year is 1896. The city is New York. Newspaper reporter John Schuyler Moore is summoned by his friend Dr. Laszlo Kreizler—a psychologist, or “alienist”—to view the horribly mutilated body of an adolescent boy abandoned on the unfinished Williamsburg Bridge. From there the two embark on a revolutionary effort in criminology: creating a psychological profile of the perpetrator based on the details of his crimes. Their dangerous quest takes them into the tortured past and twisted mind of a murderer who will kill again before their hunt is over.

Fast-paced and riveting, infused with historical detail, _The Alienist_ conjures up Gilded Age New York, with its tenements and mansions, corrupt cops and flamboyant gangsters, shining opera houses and seamy gin mills. It is an age in which questioning society’s belief that all killers are born, not made, could have unexpected and fatal consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Immortal in Death (In Death, Book 3)*



  






*In the third novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling In Death series, Lieutenant Eve Dallas uncovers a world where technology can create beauty and youth, but passion and greed can destroy them...*

She was one of the most sought after women in the world. A top model who would stop at nothing to get what she wanted—even another woman’s man. And now she was dead, the victim of a brutal murder. Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas put her life on the line to take the case when suspicion fell on her best friend, the other woman in the fatal love triangle. Beneath the façade of glamour, Eve found that the world of high fashion thrived on an all-consuming obsession for youth and fame. One that led from the runway to the dark underworld of New York City where drugs could be found to fulfill any desire—for a price…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hi Five (An IQ Novel Book 4)*



  






*One woman. Five personalities. Private investigator IQ is back to piece together a Newport Beach murder with an eyewitness who gives "people person" a whole new meaning.*
Christiana is the daughter of the biggest arms dealer on the West Coast, Angus Byrne. She's also the sole witness and number one suspect in the murder of her boyfriend, found dead in her Newport Beach boutique. Isaiah Quintabe is coerced into taking the case to prove her innocence. If he can't, Angus will harm the brilliant PI's new girlfriend, ending her career.
The catch: Christiana has multiple personalities. Among them, a naïve, beautiful shopkeeper, an obnoxious drummer in a rock band, and a wanton seductress.
Isaiah's dilemma: no one personality saw the entire incident. To find out what really happened the night of the murder, Isaiah must piece together clues from each of the personalities . . . before the cops close in on him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Family Tree: the DNA results are back - and there’s a killer in the family tree... the new gripping debut serial killer thriller for 2021*



  






The DNA results are back. And there’s a serial killer in her family tree…
The 2021 International Book Awards finalist that “keeps the shocks coming right up to the climatic end…” (Lisa Gardner)

Liz Catalano is shocked when an ancestry kit reveals she’s adopted. But she could never have imagined connecting with her unknown family would plunge her into an FBI investigation of a notorious serial killer…

The Tri-State Killer has been abducting pairs of women for forty years, leaving no clues behind – only bodies.

Can Liz figure out who the killer in her new family is? And can she save his newest victims before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stargazer: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel *



  






*Murder, deception, Navajo tradition, and the stars collide in this enthralling entry in New York Times bestselling author Anne Hillerman’s Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito series, set amid the beautiful landscape of the American Southwest.*

What begins as a typical day for Officer Bernadette Manuelito—serving a bench warrant, dealing with a herd of cattle obstructing traffic, and stumbling across a crime scene—takes an unexpected twist when she’s called to help find an old friend. Years ago, Bernie and Maya were roommates, but time and Maya’s struggles with addiction drove them apart. Now Maya’s brother asks Bernie to find out what happened to his sister.

Tracing Maya’s whereabouts, Bernie learns that her old friend had confessed to the murder of her estranged husband, a prominent astronomer. But the details don’t align. Suspicious, Bernie takes a closer look at the case only to find that nothing is as it seems. Uncovering new information about the astronomer’s work leads Bernie to a remote spot on the Navajo Nation and a calculating killer.

The investigation causes an unexpected rift with her husband and new acting boss, Jim Chee, who’s sure Bernie’s headed for trouble. While she’s caught between present and past, Chee is at a crossroads of his own. Burdened with new responsibilities he didn’t ask for and doesn’t want, he must decide what the future holds for him and act accordingly. 

Can their mentor Joe Leaphorn—a man also looking at the past for answers to the future—provide the guidance both Bernie and Chee need? And will the Navajo heroes that stud the starry sky help them find justice—and the truth they seek?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All Things Cease to Appear: A novel*



  






*The basis for the Netflix film Things Heard and Seen

“This literary thriller's complex narrative involves a cursed house, an unsolved murder and impeccable writing.” —The New York Times Book Review*

Recent transplants to the small town of Chosen, New York, the Clares have not received the warmest welcome; once a thriving dairy farm, their home is haunted by the tragedy that left the former owner’s three sons orphaned and adrift. 

Late one winter afternoon, professor George Clare knocks on his neighbor’s door with terrible news: he returned from work to find his wife, Catherine, murdered in their bed. Someone took an ax to her head while their three-year-old daughter, Franny, played alone in her room across the hall. 

As one dark secret peels away to reveal others—and as the Clare marriage reveals itself to have a sinister darkness that rivals the farm’s history—Elizabeth Brundage offers a rich and complex portrait of the scars that can haunt a community for generations and the dark longings inside each and every one of us that drive us to do inexplicable things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Manager: A Novel*



  






*Now an AMC miniseries • The acclaimed novel from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies and Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy*

John le Carré, the legendary author of sophisticated spy thrillers, is at the top of his game in this classic novel of a world in chaos. With the Cold War over, a new era of espionage has begun. In the power vacuum left by the Soviet Union, arms dealers and drug smugglers have risen to immense influence and wealth. The sinister master of them all is Richard Onslow Roper, the charming, ruthless Englishman whose operation seems untouchable. Slipping into this maze of peril is Jonathan Pine, a former British soldier who’s currently the night manager of a posh hotel in Zurich. Having learned to hate and fear Roper more than any man on earth, Pine is willing to do whatever it takes to help the agents at Whitehall bring him down—and personal vengeance is only part of the reason why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Genius (A Virgil Flowers Novel Book 12)*



  






*Virgil Flowers will have to watch his back--and his mouth--as he investigates a college culture war turned deadly in another one of Sandford's "madly entertaining Virgil Flowers mysteries" (New York Times Book Review).*

At the local state university, two feuding departments have faced off on the battleground of science and medicine. Each carries their views to extremes that may seem absurd, but highly educated people of sound mind and good intentions can reasonably disagree, right?

Then a renowned and confrontational scholar winds up dead, and Virgil Flowers is brought in to investigate . . . and as he probes the recent ideological unrest, he soon comes to realize he's dealing with people who, on this one particular issue, are functionally crazy. Among this group of wildly impassioned, diametrically opposed zealots lurks a killer, and it will be up to Virgil to sort the murderer from the mere maniacs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sherman's March *



  






*A New York Times–bestselling author’s account of the devastating military campaign that broke the Confederacy’s back in the last months of the Civil War.*

In November 1864, just days after the reelection of President Abraham Lincoln, Gen. William T. Sherman vowed to “make Georgia howl.” The hero of Shiloh and his 65,000 Federal troops destroyed the great city of Atlanta, captured Savannah, and cut a wide swath of destruction through Georgia and the Carolinas on their way to Virginia. A scorched-earth campaign that continues to haunt the Southern imagination, Sherman’s “March to the Sea” and ensuing drive north was a crucial turning point in the War between the States.

Weaving together hundreds of eyewitness accounts, bestselling author Burke Davis tells the story of this infamous episode from the perspective of the Union soldiers and the Confederate men and women who stood in their path. Eloquent, heartrending, and vastly informative, _Sherman’s March_ brilliantly examines one of the most polarizing figures in American military history and offers priceless insights into the enduring legacy of the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*GI Brides: The Wartime Girls Who Crossed the Atlantic for Love *



  






For readers enchanted by the bestsellers _The Astronaut Wives Club, The Girls of Atomic City_, and _Summer at Tiffany’s_, an absorbing tale of romance and resilience—the true story of four British women who crossed the Atlantic for love, coming to America at the end of World War II to make a new life with the American servicemen they married.

The “friendly invasion” of Britain by over a million American G.I.s bewitched a generation of young women deprived of male company during the Second World War. With their exotic accents, smart uniforms, and aura of Hollywood glamour, the G.I.s easily conquered their hearts, leaving British boys fighting abroad green with envy. But for girls like Sylvia, Margaret, Gwendolyn, and even the skeptical Rae, American soldiers offered something even more tantalizing than chocolate, chewing gum, and nylon stockings: an escape route from Blitz-ravaged Britain, an opportunity for a new life in affluent, modern America.

Through the stories of these four women, _G.I. Brides_ illuminates the experiences of war brides who found themselves in a foreign culture thousands of miles away from family and friends, with men they hardly knew. Some struggled with the isolation of life in rural America, or found their soldier less than heroic in civilian life. But most persevered, determined to turn their wartime romance into a lifelong love affair, and prove to those back home that a Hollywood ending of their own was possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 0 is currently *free here.* 

*LOST OR FORGOTTEN OLDIES VOLUME 1: Hit Records From 1955 To 1989 That The Radio Seldom Plays *


  






*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them?*
Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs.

Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in _Lost or Forgotten Oldies Vol 1_:


Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by radio stations
an oldie that had four different versions all hit the Hot 100 the same week
an artist who had two one-hit wonders under two different names
a group that kept their first hit single from being totally successful by releasing a follow-up single too quickly
several groups that still had success after their lead singer left for a solo career
a future star who first appeared on a hit record as a voice on a phone call
an artist who had to change the lyrics of his song because he mentioned Hush Puppies
an overdub of one letter in a song that was necessary to get airplay
a Country artist who hit the R&B chart and then the Hot 100 chart before the Country chart
a video for a record that was "lost" for over twenty years


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*LOST OR FORGOTTEN OLDIES VOLUME 2: Hit Records From 1955 to 1989 That The Radio Seldom Plays*



  






*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them?*
Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs.

Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in _Lost or Forgotten Oldies Vol 2_:


Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by radio stations
An oldie they wanted to use on the X-Files that got nixed by the singer
A singer who also starred in a low-budget horror film
an artist who had two one-hit wonders under two different names
a group named after a horse
the sad tale of a singer who had to re-record his first single three times
a singer from a group with multiple hits who can only use their name in 14 Western Pennsylvania counties
a group that got their hits in the late sixties by re-recording their songs from the fifties
a singer whose biggest hit came while on Rowan and Martin’s Laugh-In
several hit records that had sequels that completed a story
a rock group that got nowhere until they recorded in Japan
a group that was overshadowed when they shared a bill with the Cockroaches


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Infinity Beach*



  






_We are alone._ That is the verdict, after centuries of Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence missions and space exploration. The only living things in the Universe are found on the Nine Worlds settled from Earth, and the starships that knit them together. Or so it's believed, until Dr. Kimberly Brandywine sets out to find what happened to her clone-sister Emily, who, after the final, unsuccessful manned SETI expedition, disappeared along with the rest of her ship's crew.
Following a few ominous clues, Kim discovers the ship's log was faked. Something happened out there in the darkness between the stars, and she's prepared to go to any length to find answers. Even if it means giving up her career...stealing a starship...losing her lover. Kim is about to discover the truth about her sister -- and about more than she ever dared imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragon and Soldier (The Dragonback Series Book 2)*



  






*“The adventure and danger levels crackle” (Booklist) in the second book of the Dragonback saga by the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Even though he’s been on the run from the law for a while, young Jack Morgan never wanted a bodyguard. But that’s what he got when a desperate alien named Draycos bonded with him for survival. When all is well, Draycos looks like nothing more than a tattoo on Jack’s back. But when Jack’s threatened, the K’da warrior appears in his true, dragonlike form.

Now, Jack’s indebted to his new symbiotic friend for saving his life, and feels obligated to help Draycos fulfill his vow to discover who’s behind the plot to eradicate his kind.

All they know for sure is that whoever annihilated the fleet of K’da refugee ships used mercenaries to do their dirty work. To investigate, Jack signs up with a merc outfit known for using teenagers to fill their ranks. But life in the military is far more unpleasant than Jack bargained for—and it turns out he’s not the only new recruit who isn’t what they appear to be . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1,033 Reasons to Smile*



  






With all the impending doomsday predictions everyone is looking for a reason to smile these days. And why not? Smiling has been shown to relieve stress, boost the immune system, release endorphins, and even make us more attractive. It’s the natural drug. So put down the Xanax and pick up a copy of _1,033 Reasons to Smile_. Whether it’s the sight of baby animals wrestling each other or watching pigeons fight over a Cheeto, there are more than enough funny, silly, and downright weird reasons to put a smile on your face inside this little book of joy, including:

• When the person in the next lane lets you ahead of them in heavy traffic
• When you finally get back into your own bed after being away from home
• You check the calendar on a Friday and realize that Monday is a holiday

We're all looking for a reason to smile these days. Here's 1,033 of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sleight of Paw (A Magical Cats Mystery Book 2) *



  






*When a local do-gooder is killed, small town librarian Kathleen Paulson and her magical cats have to dig up trouble in the second mystery in the New York Times bestselling series.
*
Kathleen never wanted to be the crazy cat lady. But when Owen and Hercules followed her home from mysterious Wisteria Manor, she realized her mind wasn’t playing tricks on her—her cats have magical abilities.

When the body of elderly Agatha Shepherd is found near Kath's favorite local café, she knows Owen's talent for turning invisible and Hercules's ability to walk through walls will give the felines access to clues Kath couldn't get without arousing suspicion. Someone is hiding some dark secrets—and it will take a bit of _fur_tive investigating to catch the cold-hearted killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Saint Peter's Fair (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 4) *



  






*In the twelfth century, merchants gather at a summertime fair—but when one of them is found dead in a river, a crime-solving monk must step in.*

St. Peter’s Fair is a grand, festive event, attracting merchants from across England and beyond. There is a pause in the civil war racking the country in the summer of 1139, and the fair promises to bring some much-needed gaiety to the town of Shrewsbury—until the body of a wealthy merchant is found murdered in the river Severn. Was Thomas of Bristol the victim of murderous thieves? And, if so, why were his valuables abandoned nearby?

Brother Cadfael, that shrewd but kindly monk, offers to help the merchant’s lovely niece Emma. But while he is searching for the killer, Thomas of Bristol’s wares are ransacked and two more men are murdered. Emma almost certainly knows more than she is telling—as others will soon realize. Cadfael desperately races to save the young girl, knowing that in a country at war with itself, betrayal can come from any direction, and even good intentions can kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Leper of Saint Giles (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 5)*



  






*In this mystery in the award-winning series featuring a twelfth-century Benedictine monk, Brother Cadfael must travel to the heart of a leper colony to root out the secret behind a savage murder.*

Setting out for the Saint Giles leper colony outside Shrewsbury, Brother Cadfael has more pressing matters on his mind than the grand wedding coming to his abbey. But as fate would have it, Cadfael arrives at Saint Giles just as the nuptial party passes the colony’s gates.

When he sees the fragile bride looking like a prisoner between her two stern guardians and the bridegroom—an arrogant, fleshy aristocrat old enough to be her grandfather—he quickly discerns this union may be more damned than blessed. Indeed, a savage murder will interrupt the May–December marriage and leave Cadfael with a dark, terrible mystery to solve. Now, with the key to the killing hidden among the lepers of Saint Giles, the monk must ferret out a sickness not of the body, but of a twisted soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swiss Vendetta: A Mystery (Agnes Luthi Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Swiss Vendetta, Tracee de Hahn's mesmerizing debut, is an emotionally complex, brilliantly plotted mystery set against the beautiful but harsh backdrop of a Swiss winter.*

Inspector Agnes Lüthi, a Swiss-American police officer in Lausanne, Switzerland, has just transferred to the Violent Crimes unit from Financial Crimes to try to shed all reminders of her old life following her husband's death. Now, on the eve of the worst blizzard Lausanne has seen in centuries, Agnes has been called to investigate her very first homicide case. On the lawn of the grand Château Vallotton, at the edge of Lac Léman, a young woman has been found stabbed to death. The woman, an appraiser for a London auction house, had been taking inventory at the château, a medieval fortress dripping in priceless works of art and historical treasures.

Agnes finds it difficult to draw answers out of anyone—the tight-lipped Swiss family living in the château, the servants who have been loyal to the family for generations, the aging WWII survivor who lives in the neighboring mansion, even the American history student studying at the Vallotton château's library. As the storm rages on, roads become impassible, the power goes out around Lausanne, and Agnes finds herself trapped in the candlelit halls of the château with all the players of the mystery, out of her depth in her first murder case and still struggling to stay afloat after the death of her husband.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Before the Frost (Kurt Wallander Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*International bestseller: Kurt Wallander and his daughter join forces to hunt for a ritual killer in this “gripping, beautifully orchestrated” mystery (The New York Times Book Review).*

Linda Wallander is bored. Having just graduated from the police academy, she’s waiting to start work with the Ystad police and move into her own apartment. In the meantime, she’s staying with her father and, like fathers and daughters everywhere, they are driving each other crazy. Nor will they be able to escape each other when she moves out. Her father is Inspector Kurt Wallander, a veteran of the Ystad police force, and the two of them are about to find themselves working a case that couldn’t be closer to home.

Linda’s childhood friend Anna has disappeared. As the investigation proceeds, she makes a few rookie mistakes that are both understandable and life-threatening. But as the case her father is working on dovetails with her own, something far more dangerous, and chillingly calculated, begins to emerge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Seven: Through the Wall, Death at the Deep End, The Watersplash, and Ladies' Bane *



  






*Four mysteries featuring governess-turned-sleuth Miss Silver, who “has her place in detective fiction as surely as Lord Peter Wimsey or Hercule Poirot” (Manchester Evening News).*

“Marvelous” retired governess and teacher Maud Silver may seem like a kindly old soul. But with her keen mind and spritely demeanor, she’s Scotland Yard’s secret weapon against crime (_Manchester Evening News_).

_Through the Wall_: After years of toil caring for her layabout sister, Marian Brand is shocked when her unknown uncle leaves her his entire estate. Now, she can finally be happy. But her uncle made a lot of postmortem enemies when he cut them out of his will, so claiming the riches will make them her enemies, too. Before long someone is dead—and it’s up to Miss Maud Silver to find the killer.

_Death at the Deep End_: Anna Ball was never one to put down roots. For the past year, she moved from one job as a nanny to another, unable to settle or make friends. Then one day she simply vanished. The only one who noticed she was gone is an old school friend who seeks out Miss Silver for help. A lonely girl has disappeared without a trace, and Miss Silver smells a whiff of murder in the air.

_The Watersplash_: Edward Random returns to the town of Greenings after years away, trying to start his life anew. But an old family feud stands in his way, and the situation at the Random manor house grows vicious in the wake of under-gardener William Jackson’s death. Did he drown by accident, or was he murdered? Only Miss Silver can say for sure.

_Ladies’ Bane_: No one has seen Allegra Trent since she got married and moved to the faraway town of Bleake. For years she put off visits from her family again and again, and then stopped writing at all. Then, suddenly, Allegra urges her sister to come visit. At first, Ione is puzzled, but upon her arrival she suspects that ominous forces are at work. When an unexpected death occurs and her worst suspicions are confirmed, Miss Silver is the only one who can uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mysterious World of Sherlock Holmes*



  






*The Illustrated Guide to the Famous Cases, Infamous Adversaries, and Ingenious Methods of the Great Detective. *

Over a century since his first appearance in print, Sherlock Holmes remains an iconic figure today. This unique companion is a collector's dream, allowing fans to delve into the criminal environment of foggy, gas-lit Victorian London-the world of the all-time greatest detective. The book brings to life the elements of Holmes's success, the crime scene of his day, his history in film and television, and the present-day Holmes legacy. Featured throughout are famous figures such as Holmes's faithful sidekick, Dr. Watson; his nemesis, Professor Moriarity; and Sherlock Holmes creator Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. Filled with more than 150 images-many of the works by the great original illustrators of Conan Doyle's stories-this volume presents an excellent mix of information to satisfy legions of Holmes collectors, mystery fans, and historians fascinated by a bygone era.

Through detailed text and over 150 specially researched archive illustrations, the unique volume: 

Documents the greatest mysteries, methods of deduction, and notorious criminals found in the Holmes canon.
Brings to startling life the Victorian London crime scene that compromised the detective's fascinating world.
Examines the various media manifestations of the stories, including their history in print and film and television adaptations.
Invites you to read the tales again with newfound insight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Crying Season: An edge of your seat crime thriller (Detectives Kane and Alton Book 4) *



  






*The light fades as she runs for her life, the forest now becoming quieter around her. The only noise she hears is the sound of footsteps following her...*

It’s hiking season in Black Rock Falls and the small town in Montana is flooded with visitors. But when a hiker finds a human skull on a deserted trail in the woods that surround the town, Detective Jenna Alton is called in to investigate.

With no missing persons reported, Jenna has no leads. Then her team makes a shocking discovery – the body of another hiker, a young man, tied to a tree and riddled with bullets. Could the two murders be linked?

As more bodies are found, Jenna and her deputy David Kane know that they must venture deep into the forest to find and face the killer. But nothing can prepare them for what awaits them there…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gardens of the Queen: AJ Bailey Adventure Series - Book Two *



  






*A crash landing. A dangerous secret. A deadly game of espionage.*
When a plane crash lands during a stormy night on Grand Cayman, dive shop owner AJ Bailey pulls the survivors from the roiling waters. The pilot, Carlos Rojas, recently fled Cuba with vital information, and now, Cuban and Russian forces are desperate to cover up the secret before it's exposed.

They will stop at nothing to silence Carlos.

AJ finds herself up against the might of two governments as she tries to protect Carlos, and the pristine coral reefs of the _Gardens of the Queen._

Can a small island dive operator prevail against ruthless, trained killers?

_Gardens of the Queen_ is the thrilling and fast-paced sequel to _Twelve Mile Bank,_ but can be enjoyed as a stand-alone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Makarov File: Andy Flint Thriller Series Book 1*



  






*He’s fallen from grace. Will this high-stakes contract restore his status… or prove he’s lethally expendable?*
Washington, D.C. Former CIA agent Andy Flint has hit rock bottom. Broke, divorced, and facing a court case for a drunken bar brawl, the bottle is his only friend. So he seizes the chance to rebuild his career when his old bosses pull him in to investigate a series of calculated killings in Russia.

After landing in Moscow, Flint discovers the slain operatives are linked to mysterious disappearances of powerful oligarchs and the Russian mafia. And as the widening conspiracy threatens to swallow him and his partner whole, the disgraced spy uncovers shocking clues that could point to a mole in the ranks.

Will the troubled man’s shot at redemption end with him catching a bullet?

_The Makarov File_ is the gripping first book in The Andy Flint Thriller Series. If you like flawed heroes, intricate plots, and edge-of-your-seat action, then you’ll love Peter Kozmar’s rollercoaster ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Behind German Lines (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 2) *



  






Sgt. Tom Dunn and his special mission squad of lethal U.S. Army Rangers are back in France fighting the Nazis.

Behind German Lines begins in July 1943, when the Nazis unleash a new battlefield weapon near Kursk, Russia, during the greatest tank battle in history. The weapon’s catastrophic and unexpected side-effects force the scientists back to the drawing board.

Picking up just eight days after Operation Devil's Fire ends in late June 1944, we find Dunn and his men parachuting into the Cotentin Peninsula fifty miles west of Normandy Beach on another special strike mission whose outcome could affect the Allies’ attempt to finally breakout of Normandy’s bocage country.

Meanwhile, since the Allies have learned the hard way that the Nazi’s concrete submarine pens are bomb-proof, Sgt. Malcolm Saunders and his rugged British Commandos are on their way by submarine across the North Sea to attack the pens at Wilhelmshaven, Germany. What Saunders finds leads his squad and him into a deadly confrontation with a dangerous enemy who has terrible plans for the United States.

After Dunn and his squad return to France on another Top Secret mission, they discover a Nazi plot to use the new and improved battlefield weapon near Caen, right on the front line! With the fate of the western front unexpectedly and terrifyingly in his hands, Dunn and his men race across occupied France to stop the Germans.

With his usual page-turner pace, Munsterman takes the reader onto the battlefields of Russia, France, and Germany, showing life and death, and victory and defeat during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hunting Ghosts: A Team Reaper Thriller *



  






*THIS TIME AROUND THEY’RE HUNTING GHOSTS!*


The Cabal was meant to have been defeated but there is still one person out there bent on rebuilding it to its former glory, but to do that they need money. One way of getting it is to deliver Raymond “Knocker” Jensen to a Middle East terrorist known only as the Ghost.

It is in Mosul when they strike, taking the former SAS man off the street in broad daylight.

With one of their people MIA, Team Reaper is hunting a ghost of their own – a woman who is as elusive as she is deadly. Proof of which was the way she brutally tortured and killed Brazilian Drug Lord, Alfredo Costa.

Now they have two ghosts to find. One who has their friend, and one who wants them dead.

*The only problem is ghosts don’t exist…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*London's Burning: A Team Reaper Thriller*



  






*London is ablaze and the only ones who can stop it are the members of Team Reaper!*

Three bombs have gone off in London, the work of Libyan Terrorists. Or is it?

MI5 brought in the team, now stationed in Hereford, to help investigate the bombings after the SAS were sidelined for an incident overseas. However, all is not what it seems as they soon discover, and Team Reaper is once again engaged in a life and death struggle from Libya to their adopted country’s shores.

But an old enemy isn’t finished with them and soon, Kane is drawn into a new game. One where winning means everything and losing is not an option.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sirens of Mars: Searching for Life on Another World*



  






*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Times (UK) • Library Journal

“Lovely . . . Johnson’s prose swirls with lyrical wonder, as varied and multihued as the apricot deserts, butterscotch skies and blue sunsets of Mars.”—Anthony Doerr, The New York Times Book Review*

Mars was once similar to Earth, but today there are no rivers, no lakes, no oceans. Coated in red dust, the terrain is bewilderingly empty. And yet multiple spacecraft are circling Mars, sweeping over Terra Sabaea, Syrtis Major, the dunes of Elysium, and Mare Sirenum—on the brink, perhaps, of a staggering find, one that would inspire humankind as much as any discovery in the history of modern science.

In this beautifully observed, deeply personal book, Georgetown scientist Sarah Stewart Johnson tells the story of how she and other researchers have scoured Mars for signs of life, transforming the planet from a distant point of light into a world of its own.

Johnson’s fascination with Mars began as a child in Kentucky, turning over rocks with her father and looking at planets in the night sky. She now conducts fieldwork in some of Earth’s most hostile environments, such as the Dry Valleys of Antarctica and the salt flats of Western Australia, developing methods for detecting life on other worlds. Here, with poetic precision, she interlaces her own personal journey—as a female scientist and a mother—with tales of other seekers, from Percival Lowell, who was convinced that a utopian society existed on Mars, to Audouin Dollfus, who tried to carry out astronomical observations from a stratospheric balloon. In the process, she shows how the story of Mars is also a story about Earth: This other world has been our mirror, our foil, a telltale reflection of our own anxieties and yearnings.

Empathetic and evocative, _The Sirens of Mars_ offers an unlikely natural history of a place where no human has ever set foot, while providing a vivid portrait of our quest to defy our isolation in the cosmos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dreaming the Beatles: The Love Story of One Band and the Whole World *



  






*An NPR Best Book of the Year *• *Winner of the Virgil Thomson Award for Outstanding Music Criticism

“This is the best book about the Beatles ever written” *—*Mashable

Rob Sheffield, the Rolling Stone columnist and bestselling author of Love Is a Mix Tape offers an entertaining, unconventional look at the most popular band in history, the Beatles, exploring what they mean today and why they still matter so intensely to a generation that has never known a world without them.*

_Dreaming the Beatles_ is not another biography of the Beatles, or a song-by-song analysis of the best of John and Paul. It isn’t another exposé about how they broke up. It isn’t a history of their gigs or their gear. It is a collection of essays telling the story of what this ubiquitous band means to a generation who grew up with the Beatles music on their parents’ stereos and their faces on T-shirts. What do the Beatles mean today? Why are they more famous and beloved now than ever? And why do they still matter so much to us, nearly fifty years after they broke up?

As he did in his previous books,_ Love is a Mix Tape, Talking to Girls About Duran Duran,_ and _Turn Around Bright Eyes_, Sheffield focuses on the emotional connections we make to music. This time, he focuses on the biggest pop culture phenomenon of all time—The Beatles. In his singular voice, he explores what the Beatles mean today, to fans who have learned to love them on their own terms and not just for the sake of nostalgia.

_Dreaming the Beatles_ tells the story of how four lads from Liverpool became the world’s biggest pop group, then broke up—but then somehow just kept getting bigger. At this point, their music doesn’t belong to the past—it belongs to right now. This book is a celebration of that music, showing why the Beatles remain the world’s favorite thing—and how they invented the future we’re all living in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ladies and Gentlemen, the Bronx Is Burning: 1977, Baseball, Politics, and the Battle for the Soul of a City*



  






*A passionate and dramatic account of a year in the life of a city, when baseball and crime reigned supreme, and when several remarkable figures emerged to steer New York clear of one of its most harrowing periods.*

By early 1977, the metropolis was in the grip of hysteria caused by a murderer dubbed "Son of Sam." And on a sweltering night in July, a citywide power outage touched off an orgy of looting and arson that led to the largest mass arrest in New York's history. As the turbulent year wore on, the city became absorbed in two epic battles: the fight between Yankee slugger Reggie Jackson and team manager Billy Martin, and the battle between Ed Koch and Mario Cuomo for the city's mayoralty. Buried beneath these parallel conflicts—one for the soul of baseball, the other for the soul of the city—was the subtext of race. The brash and confident Jackson took every black myth and threw it back in white America's face. Meanwhile, Koch and Cuomo ran bitterly negative campaigns that played upon urbanites' fears of soaring crime and falling municipal budgets.

These braided stories tell the history of a year that saw the opening of Studio 54, the evolution of punk rock, and the dawning of modern SoHo. As the pragmatist Koch defeated the visionary Cuomo and as Reggie Jackson finally rescued a team racked with dissension,1977 became a year of survival but also of hope.

_Ladies and Gentlemen, the Bronx Is Burning_ is a _New York Times_ Notable Book of the Year, and the basis of the 2007 ESPN miniseries, starring John Turturro as Billy Martin, Oliver Platt as George Steinbrenner, and Daniel Sunjata as Reggie Jackson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Alpha Bots: AI Cyberprep Trilogy (The Womanoid Diaries Book 1)*



  






*All the women in New Stepford are AI…
…and their husbands keep testing them.
Who will lead the uprising?*

In the near future, artificial intelligence will be in every home. Just imagine. You could have a charming womanoid do all your cooking and cleaning for you. That’s right. No more chores! This female robot can be your wife, a nanny to your kids, or just the live-in housekeeper. She will be whatever you want her to be. It’s all up to you.

Just set your user preferences.

But first, this amazing technology has to pass alpha testing.

One robot woman, Cookie Rifkin, keeps failing. She needs to figure out how to control her anxiety, but her husband set her restrictions too low for her to learn. He just wants a pleasure model, but she keeps fighting her programming.

Will this ai fembot ever fulfill her potential?

Or will Cookie’s story end in another fatal error?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Badlands: Book One (Star Trek: The Next Generation 1)*



  






*Located dangerously near the Cardassian border, the unstable region of space known as the Badlands has long been a hazard to interstellar navigation, characterized by violent plasma storms and other even stranger phenomena. Many starships have faced destruction there, including at least two incarnations of the Starship Enterprise™.*

James T. Kirk braves the perils of the Badlands to confront a Romulan Bird of Prey that has entered Federation space in pursuit of a fleeing smuggler. But trespassing Romulans may be the least of Kirk's problems when the mysterious forces at work in the Badlands threaten both his ship and his crew!

A generation later, Jean-Luc Picard faces the same phantom menace when he commands his _Enterprise_ into the Badlands on a mission vital to Federation-Cardassian relations. With Will Riker's life on the line, and the entire ship in jeopardy, it's up to Lieutenant Commander Data to determine the true nature of the Badlands' hidden danger!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Badlands: Book Two (Star Trek: The Next Generation 2)*



  






*Located perilously near the Cardassian border, the turbulent region of space known as the Badlands has been an interstellar hazard to navigation for at least two generations. Many starships have been lost amidst its violent plasma storms, but the true danger may only be beginning!*

Before she began her historic sojourn in the Delta Quadrant, Captain Kathryn Janeway led the _U.S.S. Voyager™_ into the Badlands in pursuit of a renegade Maquis vessel. There she encountered the same threatening and inexplicable phenomena that had previously endangered both Kirk and Picard. Now, detoured from her mission by an urgent Cardassian distress call, Janeway finally uncovers the origin of the hidden menace!

Armed with Janeway's hard-won knowledge, Captain Benjamin Sisko must deal with the exposed threat once and for all. But first the _U.S.S. Defiant_ must battle both the Dominion and the Romulan Empire for control of an unleashed power source that could devastate the entire Alpha Quadrant!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Texas Kill of the Mountain Man*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller

Bestselling western authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone take their best-known sharpshooter Smoke Jensen deep into the heart of Texas, where justice comes from the barrel of a gun . . .

Welcome to Texas. Now Go Home.
*
Smoke Jensen has met some down-and-dirty, murdering prairie scum over the years. But this time it’s personal and it’s bloody—and going to get bloodier. First, they stole fifty of the hundred horses Smoke delivered to his old friend Big Jim Conyers in Tarrant County, Texas. Then they stole two thousand cattle from Big Jim . . . and killed him just for the fun of it. Now they’re going to pay . . .

The leader of this unholy band of devils is Delbert Catron—but everyone calls him The Professor. Whatever he’s called, he leads the most ruthless gang of vicious kill-crazy desperadoes this side of the border. Hellbent on avenging his friend’s murder, nothing will stop Smoke Jensen from hunting down these killers.

And celebrating justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*By the Neck (A Stoneface Finnegan Western Book 1)*



  






*Introducing a new western hero in the grand Johnstone tradition: a mining town saloonkeeper who serves up justice like a shot of liquor—150-proof.

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. BOOMTOWN JUSTICE.
*
Rollie Finnegan is a man of few words. As a Pinkerton agent with two decades of experience under his belt, he uses his stony silence to break down suspects and squeeze out confessions. Hence the nickname Stoneface. Over the years, he’s locked up plenty of killers. Now he’s ready to make a killing—for himself . . .

There’s gold in the mountains of Idaho Territory. And the town of Boar Gulch is a golden opportunity for a tough guy like Finnegan. But when he arrives, the local saloon owner is gunned down in cold blood—and Finnegan makes a cold calculation of his own. Instead of working in a mine, he’ll buy the saloon. Instead of gold, he’ll mine the miners. And instead of getting dirty, he’ll clean up this grimy little boomtown once and for all—with his own brand of Stoneface justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in an Irish Village (An Irish Village Mystery Book 1)*



  






In the small village of Kilbane, County Cork, Ireland, Naomi’s Bistro has always been a warm and welcoming spot to visit with neighbors, enjoy some brown bread and tea, and get the local gossip. Nowadays twenty-two-year-old Siobhán O’Sullivan runs the family bistro named for her mother, along with her five siblings, after the death of their parents in a car crash almost a year ago.

It’s been a rough year for the O’Sullivans, but it’s about to get rougher. One morning, as they’re opening the bistro, they discover a man seated at a table, dressed in a suit as if for his own funeral, a pair of hot pink barber scissors protruding from his chest.

With the local garda suspecting the O’Sullivans and their business in danger of being shunned—murder tends to spoil the appetite—it’s up to feisty redheaded Siobhán to solve the crime and save her beloved brood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in an Irish Cottage: A Charming Irish Cozy Mystery (An Irish Village Mystery Book 5) *



  






*In a remote—and superstitious—village in County Cork, Ireland, Garda Siobhán O'Sullivan must solve a murder where the prime suspects are fairies . . .*

Family is everything to Siobhán, which now includes her fiancé Macdara Flannery. So when his cousin Jane frantically calls for help, the two garda rush from Kilbane to the rural village where Jane and her mother have recently moved. When they arrive, they find Jane in a state outside the cottage. Inside, Aunt Ellen lies on her bed in a fancy red dress, no longer breathing. A pillow on the floor and a nearby teacup suggest the woman has been poisoned and smothered. The local villagers, who are devout believers in Irish folklore, insist the cottage is cursed—built on a fairy path. Although the townsfolk blame malevolent fairies, Siobhán and Macdara must follow the path of a murderer all too human—but just as evil . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Men Don't Ski: Inspector Tibbett #1 (Henry Tibbett)*



  






*The classic mystery that introduces Inspector Henry Tibbett. “If you’re hungry for a really good whodunit, you will welcome the debut of Patricia Moyes.” —The New York Times*

Are you craving Christie? Yearning for a plot? Whimpering softly into your teacup about the days when one could count on a nice civilized, mannerly sort of murder, with a sleuth who was reasonably free of neuroses and substance addictions? Patricia Moyes to the rescue! In _Dead Men Don’t Ski _she introduces Inspector Henry Tibbett, a blissfully ordinary English copper with a pleasantly plump wife and a nose for the bad guys. Sadly for Henry (but happily for us) that nose has a knack of ruining his vacations. In _Dead Men_, he and Emmy are headed for the Italian Dolomites, ready for a spot of skiing and some first-class people-watching, all those athletic youngsters in their swanky late-1950s ski outfits. It’s all very “Mad Men” until one dead body turns up, and then another, and it becomes clear that Murder has come to the mountain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder Fantastical: Inspector Tibbett #7 (Henry Tibbett)*



  






*An Inspector Tibbetts mystery “which only serves to prove how ingeniously well Patricia Moyes is keeping up her variations on the classical whodunit” (The Sun).*

Think the Country-House Murder is a relic of the 1930s? Think again, and say hello to the Manciples, exactly the kind of eccentric family you’d like to see lording it over your little English village. Sadly, the Manciples’ day as lords of the manor may be winding down: A certain Mr. Mason—a local bookie who appears to have made some very good bets—wants to buy the Manciple estate, and he won’t take no for an answer, despite their lack of interest in selling. So it’s a matter of some suspicion when Mason is found in the Manciples’ driveway with a bullet in his head.

Like all the best small-town coppers everywhere, the village bobby is befuddled, calls on Scotland Yard, and is (mostly) gratified to be gifted with Inspector Henry Tibbett. Henry, though, is a little less than delighted to find himself saddled with a case that opens with an old man solemnly intoning “bang-bang,” goes on to the mysteries of the Bishop of Bugolaland, and finishes with an inquiry into just what the family was up to in Africa, lo these many years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Who Saw Her Die?: Henry Tibbett #9*



  






A bit of a delicious throwback, in many senses of the word. For starters, we have a weekend house party, that hallmark of Golden Age crime-fiction, and apparently still going strong in 1970, when this book was first published. The party is in honor of a certain Lady Balaclava, herself something of a hallmark of the Golden Age, and still, yes, going strong. Well, at least until midway through the festivities, when she keels over, having apparently been poisoned. The most obvious suspects are her Ladyship’s daughters and their (suspiciously foreign) husbands: Leave it to Henry Tibbett to head off to the Continent, there to check on the daughters’ alibis and, once again, establish his bona fides as Scotland Yard’s most peripatetic detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Murder at the Vicarage: A Miss Marple Mystery (Miss Marple Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*The Murder at the Vicarage is Agatha Christie’s first mystery to feature the beloved investigator Miss Marple—as a dead body in a clergyman’s study proves to the indomitable sleuth that no place, holy or otherwise, is a sanctuary from homicide.*

Miss Marple encounters a compelling murder mystery in the sleepy little village of St. Mary Mead, where under the seemingly peaceful exterior of an English country village lurks intrigue, guilt, deception and death.

Colonel Protheroe, local magistrate and overbearing land-owner is the most detested man in the village. Everyone--even in the vicar--wishes he were dead. And very soon he is--shot in the head in the vicar's own study. Faced with a surfeit of suspects, only the inscrutable Miss Marple can unravel the tangled web of clues that will lead to the unmasking of the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Men's Hearts (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 08 )*


  






*Edgar Award–winning author: “A cunning plot, a remarkably appealing hero, some uproariously funny dialogue . . . a winning combination.” —Booklist*

An ancient skeleton tossed in a garbage dump is the first conundrum to rattle Gideon Oliver when he arrives in Egypt. There to appear in a documentary film, he expects an undemanding week of movie star treatment and a luxurious cruise up the Nile with his wife, Julie. But when Gideon discovers a tantalizing secret in the discarded bones—and violence claims a famous Egyptologist’s life—he is thrust into a spotlight of a different kind. Plying his calipers as the world’s foremost forensic anthropologist, Gideon’s investigation of the goings‑on leads him through the back alleys and bazaars of Cairo and deep into the millennia‑old tombs of the Valley of the Kings.

As the puzzle is painstakingly pieced together, Gideon will find that the identifying traits of a cunning killer are the same now as they were in the time of the pyramids: greed without guilt, lies without conscience . . . and murder without remorse.

Dead Men’s Hearts _is the 8th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*River of Ruin (Philip Mercer Book 5)*



  






*In the heart of Panama, a volcanic lake feeds a serpentine river—its stone banks laid by the Inca, who took back the gold and jewels plundered from them by the conquistadors. Legend has it that the Twice-Stolen Treasure has been buried for centuries in the Panamanian jungle. Discovering it means surviving the unpredictable black waters of the River of Ruin....*

It begins at a Paris auction house, with a favor granted by an old high school friend to geologist Philip Mercer: the opportunity to buy a rare diary written during the French attempt at digging the Panama Canal. But Mercer isn’t the only one who wants it. Three Chinese assassins have been dispatched to get it, forcing Mercer into a subterranean game of cat and mouse that takes him from the hellish maze of *l’empire de la mort* and through the sewers of Paris.

Mercer realizes he has uncovered an intricate Chinese plot to trigger a deadly shift in the world’s balance of power. At stake is control of the canal, recently handed over to the government of Panama by the United States. Only Philip Mercer—with help from beautiful U.S. Army officer Lauren Vanik, a cell of tough French Foreign Legion commandos, and a crusty eighty-year-old retired sea captain named Harry White—can stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One in Three: A completely unputdownable psychological thriller *



  






*‘O!M!G! This just blew me away…. Gripping, compelling… I could not put this down… Be prepared to be amazed… 5 very excited stars.’ Goodreads reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Both of them loved him. One of them killed him . . .*

Louise has had to watch her husband, Andrew, start a new family in the four years since he left her. The ‘other woman’ is now his wife – but Louise isn’t ready to let Caz enjoy the life that was once hers, or to let go of the man she still loves.

As Louise starts to dig into Caz’s past, the two women’s pretence of civility starts to slip. But in trying to undermine each other, they discover more about the man they both married.

And when Andrew is murdered at a family party, both women are found standing over the body.

*It’s always the wife. But which one?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Follow Me*



  






*From the author of Truth Be Told (formerly titled Are You Sleeping)—now an Apple TV series of the same name—comes a cautionary tale of oversharing in the social media age for fans of Jessica Knoll and Caroline Kepnes’s You.*

_Everyone wants new followers…until they follow you home._

Audrey Miller has an enviable new job at the Smithsonian, a body by reformer Pilates, an apartment door with a broken lock, and hundreds of thousands of Instagram followers to bear witness to it all. Having just moved to Washington, DC, Audrey busies herself impressing her new boss, interacting with her online fan base, and staving off a creepy upstairs neighbor with the help of the only two people she knows in town: an ex-boyfriend she can’t stay away from and a sorority sister with a high-powered job and a mysterious past.

But Audrey’s faulty door may be the least of her security concerns. Unbeknownst to her, her move has brought her within striking distance of someone who’s obsessively followed her social media presence for years—from her first WordPress blog to her most recent Instagram Story. No longer content to simply follow her carefully curated life from a distance, he consults the dark web for advice on how to make Audrey his and his alone. In his quest to win her heart, nothing is off-limits—and nothing is private.

With “compelling, suspenseful” (Liz Nugent) prose, Kathleen Barber’s electrifying new thriller will have you scrambling to cover your webcam and digital footprints.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Malta Exchange: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 14)*



  






*One of USA Today's "Five Books Not to Miss!"

A deadly race for the Vatican’s oldest secret fuels New York Times bestseller Steve Berry’s latest international Cotton Malone thriller.*

The pope is dead. A conclave to select his replacement is about to begin. Cardinals are beginning to arrive at the Vatican, but one has fled Rome for Malta in search of a document that dates back to the 4th century and Constantine the Great.

Former Justice Department operative, Cotton Malone, is at Lake Como, Italy, on the trail of legendary letters between Winston Churchill and Benito Mussolini that disappeared in 1945 and could re-write history. But someone else seems to be after the same letters and, when Malone obtains then loses them, he’s plunged into a hunt that draws the attention of the legendary Knights of Malta.

The knights have existed for over nine hundred years, the only warrior-monks to survive into modern times. Now they are a global humanitarian organization, but within their ranks lurks trouble — the _Secreti_ — an ancient sect intent on affecting the coming papal conclave. With the help of Magellan Billet agent Luke Daniels, Malone races the rogue cardinal, the knights, the _Secreti_, and the clock to find what has been lost for centuries. The final confrontation culminates behind the walls of the Vatican where the election of the next pope hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Looking Glass War: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 4)*



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of A Legacy of Spies. *

_"You are either good or bad, and both are dangerous."_

It would have been an easy job for the Circus: a can of film couriered from Helsinki to London. In the past the Circus handled all things political, while the Department dealt with matters military. But the Department has been moribund since the War, its resources siphoned away. Now, one of their agents is dead, and vital evidence verifying the presence of Soviet missiles near the West German border is gone. John Avery is the Department's younger member and its last hope. Charged with handling Fred Leiser, a German-speaking Pole left over from the War, Avery must infiltrate the East and restore his masters' former glory.
John le Carre's _The Looking Glass War _is a scorching portrayal of misplaced loyalties and innocence lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of the World in 6 Glasses*



  






*The New York Times Bestseller

“There aren't many books this entertaining that also provide a cogent crash course in ancient, classical and modern history.” -Los Angeles Times*

Beer, wine, spirits, coffee, tea, and Coca-Cola: In Tom Standage's deft, innovative account of world history, these six beverages turn out to be much more than just ways to quench thirst. They also represent six eras that span the course of civilization-from the adoption of agriculture, to the birth of cities, to the advent of globalization. _A History of the World in 6 Glasses_ tells the story of humanity from the Stone Age to the twenty-first century through each epoch's signature refreshment. As Standage persuasively argues, each drink is in fact a kind of technology, advancing culture and catalyzing the intricate interplay of different societies. After reading this enlightening book, you may never look at your favorite drink in quite the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Annapurna: The First Conquest of an 8,000-Meter Peak *



  






*One of Sports Illustrated’s Top 100 Sports Books of All Time: A gripping firsthand account of one of the most daring climbing expeditions in history.

#1 New York Times Bestseller*

Annapurna I is the name given to the 8,100-meter mountain that ranks among the most forbidding in the Himalayan chain. Dangerous not just for its extreme height but for a long and treacherous approach, its summit proved unreachable until 1950, when a group of French mountaineers made a mad dash for its peak. They became the first men to accomplish the feat, doing so without oxygen tanks or any of the modern equipment that contemporary climbers use. The adventure nearly cost them their lives.

Maurice Herzog dictated this firsthand account of the remarkable trek from a hospital bed as he recovered from injuries sustained during the climb. An instant bestseller, it remains one of the most famous mountaineering books of all time, and an enduring testament to the power of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Vineyard of Liberty, 1787–1863 (The American Experiment Book 1)*



  






*A Pulitzer Prize winner looks at the course of American history from the birth of the Constitution to the dawn of the Civil War.*
The years between 1787 and 1863 witnessed the development of the American Nation—its society, politics, customs, culture, and, most important, the development of liberty. Burns explores the key events in the republic’s early decades, as well as the roles of heroes from Washington to Lincoln and of lesser-known figures. Captivating and insightful, Burns’s history combines the color and texture of early American life with meticulous scholarship. Focusing on the tensions leading up to the Civil War, Burns brilliantly shows how Americans became divided over the meaning of Liberty. _Vineyard of Liberty_ is a sweeping and engrossing narrative of America’s formative years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Time to Stand: The Epic of the Alamo*



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of The Miracle of Dunkirk tells the story of the Texans who fought Santa Anna’s troops at the Battle of the Alamo.* Looking out over the walls of the whitewashed Alamo, sweltering in the intense sun of a February heat wave, Colonel William Travis knew his small garrison had little chance of holding back the Mexican army. Even after a call for reinforcements brought dozens of Texans determined to fight for their fledgling republic, the cause remained hopeless. Gunpowder was scarce, food was running out, and the compound was too large to easily defend with less than two hundred soldiers. Still, given the choice, only one man opted to surrender. The rest resolved to fight and die. After thirteen days, the Mexicans charged, and the Texans were slaughtered. In exquisite detail, Walter Lord recreates the fight to uphold the Texan flag. He sheds light not just on frontier celebrities like Jim Bowie and Davy Crockett, but on the ordinary soldiers who died alongside them. Though the fight ended two centuries ago, the men of the Alamo will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Dearest Julia: The Wartime Letters of Ulysses S. Grant to His Wife (Library of America)*



  






*The Civil War's greatest general as you've never seen him before—a revealing collection of letters written by Ulysses S. Grant to his wife Julia, introduced by Ron Chernow*

Ulysses S. Grant is justly celebrated as the author of one of the finest military autobiographies ever written, yet many readers of his _Personal Memoirs_ are unaware that during his army years Grant wrote hundreds of intimate and revealing letters to his wife, Julia Dent Grant.

Presented with an introduction by acclaimed biographer Ron Chernow, _My Dearest Julia_ collects more than eighty of these letters, beginning with their engagement in 1844 and ending with the Union victory in 1865. They record Grant's first experience under fire in Mexico (“There is no great sport in having bullets flying about one in every direction but I find they have less horror when among them than when in anticipation”), the aching homesickness that led him to resign from the peacetime army, and his rapid rise to high command during the Civil War.

Often written in haste, sometimes within the sound of gunfire, his wartime letters vividly capture the immediacy and uncertainty of the conflict. Grant initially hoped for an early conclusion to the fighting, but then came to accept that the war would have no easy end. “The world has never seen so bloody or so protracted a battle as the one being fought,” he wrote from Spotsylvania in 1864, “and I hope never will again.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Invasion: The Alternative History of the German Invasion of England, July 1940 *



  






*The WWII historian’s bracingly accurate analysis of what might have happened if Hitler ordered Operation Sea Lion to breech the shores of England.*

In June 1940, German troops gathered just across the English Channel, poised for the invasion of Britain. With France defeated and Britain cowed, Hitler seemed ready for his greatest gamble. In this compelling alternative history, the Germans launch the invasion that, in reality, was never more than a plan.

Landing between Dover and Hythe, German troops push inland supported by the Luftwaffe and the impregnable panzers, and strike out towards London. The British, desperate to defeat the invaders, rally and prepare for a crucial confrontation at Maidstone. Realistic, carefully researched and superbly written, _Invasion _is a classic of alternate history and a thought-provoking look at how Britain’s war might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Prophet Without Honor: A Novel of Alternative History*



  






In the first months of 1936, Adolf Hitler risked everything by ordering his untrained military to reoccupy the Rhineland. It was a bluff. The Germans would have been forced to retreat if the French or British had offered the slightest opposition. But the bluff succeeded. History changed decisively. Hitler quieted the opposition at home, and marched the world relentlessly on, to the edge of destruction and beyond.

'A Prophet Without Honor' examines that lost chance in detail. The result is a compelling story full of intrigue, danger, romance, and action, culminating in the reckoning that Hitler might have faced, had events taken a different course. It's a hugely entertaining story, written in epistolary style (though journal entries, letters, excerpts from biographies, etc.) with a richly textured sense of time and place.

But, although I have labeled the novel an alternative history, for want of a better word, it is considerably more serious than mere 'what if' speculation. There is no fantasy in the book, no extended account of an alternative universe. Rather, I meant the book to celebrate what Wordsworth famously referred to as 'the little nameless unremembered acts of kindness and of love' - or, in this case, the nameless unremembered acts of honor and of heroism. It is possible that we never know or appreciate the greatest heroes among us, because the acts themselves swallow up the consequences, and the actors are forever lost in the shadows of history. In a profound sense, virtue is indeed its own reward, and in fact the only reward. The significance of those unknown and unknowable acts is the real subject of 'A Prophet Without Honor'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Einstein's Genius Club: The True Story of a Group of Scientists Who Changed the World*



  






As World War II wound down and it became increasingly clear that the Allies would emerge victorious, Albert Einstein invited three close friends—all titans of contemporary science and philosophy—to his home at 112 Mercer Street in Princeton, New Jersey, to discuss what they loved best—science and philosophy. His guests were the legendary philosopher and pacifist, Bertrand Russell; the boy wonder of quantum physics, Wolfgang Pauli; and the brilliant logician, Kurt Gödel. Their casual meetings took place far from the horrific battlefields of the war and the (then) secret lair of experimental atomic physicists in Los Alamos, New Mexico.

Using these historic meetings as his launching pad, Feldman sketches the lives and contributions of the four friends, colleagues, and rivals—especially Einstein, innately self-confident but frustrated in his attempt to come up with a unified theory, and the aristocratic but self-doubting Lord Russell. Masterfully researched, this book accessibly illuminates the feelings of these notable men about the world of science that was then beginning to pass them by, and about the dawning atomic age that terrified them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Once Upon a Secret: My Affair with President John F. Kennedy and Its Aftermath*



  






*#1 *_*NEW YORK TIMES *_*BESTSELLER *• *“With the benefit of hindsight and good old-fashioned maturity, [Mimi Alford] writes not just about the secret, but the corrosive effect of keeping that secret. . . . You can’t help liking her, or her elegant and thoroughly good-natured book.”—The Spectator
*
In the summer of 1962, nineteen-year-old Mimi Beardsley arrived in Washington, D.C., to begin an internship in the White House press office. After just three days on the job, the privileged but sheltered young woman was presented to the President himself. Almost immediately, the two began an affair that would continue for the next eighteen months. Emotionally unprepared to counter the President’s charisma and power, Mimi was also ill-equipped to handle the feelings of isolation that would follow as she fell into the double life of a college student who was also the secret lover of the most powerful man in the world. After the President’s assassination in Dallas, she grieved alone, locked her secret away, and tried to start a new life, only to be blindsided by her past.

Now, no longer defined by silence or shame, Mimi Alford finally unburdens herself with this unflinchingly honest account of her life and her extremely private moments with a very public man. This paperback edition includes a special Q&A, in which the author reflects on the intense media attention surrounding the book’s initial release. _Once Upon a Secret_ is a moving story of a woman emerging from the shadows to reclaim the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cast Under an Alien Sun (Destiny's Crucible Book 1)*



  






Joe Colsco boarded a flight from San Francisco to Chicago to attend a national chemistry meeting. He would never set foot on Earth again. Castaway on an alien planet and amidst a human into a foreign society, never to see home again?

A story science fiction in premise, adventure in execution. A cross-genre adventure with elements of science fiction, history, hard science, epic fantasy, time travel, romance, alien contact, and space colonization.

On planet Anyar, Joe is found unconscious on a beach of a large island inhabited by humans where the level of technology is similar to Earth circa 1700. He awakes amidst strangers speaking an unintelligible language and struggles to accept losing his previous life and finding a place in a society with different customs, needing a way to support himself, and not knowing a single soul. His worry about finding a place is assuaged when he finds ways to apply his knowledge of chemistry—as long as he is circumspect in introducing new knowledge not too far in advance of the planet’s technology and being labelled a demon.

As he adjusts, Joe finds that he has be dropped into a developing clash between the people who cared for him, and for whom he develops an affinity, and a military power from elsewhere on the planet, a power with designs on conquest.

Unaware, Joseph Colsco has been poured into a crucible, where time and trials will transform him in ways he could never have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Collapsing Empire (The Interdependency Book 1) *



  






*2018 LOCUS AWARD WINNER OF BEST SCIENCE FICTION NOVEL
2018 HUGO AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST NOVEL

“John Scalzi is the most entertaining, accessible writer working in SF today.” —Joe Hill, author of The Fireman
The first novel of a new space-opera sequence set in an all-new universe by the Hugo Award-winning, New York Times-bestselling author of Redshirts and *_*Old Man's War*_

Our universe is ruled by physics. Faster than light travel is impossible—until the discovery of The Flow, an extradimensional field available at certain points in space-time, which can take us to other planets around other stars.

Riding The Flow, humanity spreads to innumerable other worlds. Earth is forgotten. A new empire arises, the Interdependency, based on the doctrine that no one human outpost can survive without the others. It’s a hedge against interstellar war—and, for the empire’s rulers, a system of control.

The Flow is eternal—but it’s not static. Just as a river changes course, The Flow changes as well. In rare cases, entire worlds have been cut off from the rest of humanity. When it’s discovered that the _entire_ Flow is moving, possibly separating all human worlds from one another forever, three individuals—a scientist, a starship captain, and the emperox of the Interdependency—must race against time to discover what, if anything, can be salvaged from an interstellar empire on the brink of collapse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strangers: A Psychological Thriller*



  






*“The plot twists ingeniously...an engaging, often chilling book.”—The New York Times Book Review
*
A writer in California. A doctor in Boston. A motel owner and his employee in Nevada. A priest in Chicago. A robber in New York. A little girl in Las Vegas. They’re a handful of people from across the country, living through eerie variations of the same nightmare. 

A dark memory is calling out to them. And soon they will be drawn together, deep in the heart of a sprawling desert, where the terrifying truth awaits...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dressed To Kill (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 4)*



  






*A costume drama turns truly deadly in this cozy mystery set in small-town California by the New York Times bestselling author.*

As the owner of Coffee, Books, and More in the tucked-away town of South Cove, California, Jill Gardner has been known to enjoy a suspenseful tale of murder—as long as it’s confined to the pages of a good book. But now a local charity wants her to portray a twenties flapper in a dinner theater murder mystery. She doesn’t love the idea, but going the extra mile for a good cause never killed anybody…until now.

While everyone is expecting a “dead” body at the dress rehearsal, they are shocked to find one of their castmates _actually_ dead. Suspicion falls on the late actor’s conniving girlfriend Sherry—who also happens to be the ex-wife of Jill’s main squeeze. Sherry is definitely a master manipulator. But is she a killer? It’s up to Jill to find out before it’s curtains for someone else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in Waiting (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 11) *



  






*In the latest Tourist Trap mystery from New York Times and USA Today bestselling author, Lynn Cahoon, bookshop café owner Jill Gardner contends with a best friend-turned-bridezilla while trying to solve a local historian’s untimely date with death . . .*
At Coffee, Books, & More, Jill’s the boss. But as Amy’s maid-of-honor, she can barely keep up with marching orders--and now she’s in charge of organizing an epic bachelorette! Adding to Jill’s party-planning panic, the South Cove Heritage Society just unceremoniously dumped her historic landmark bid. While vying proposals rush in from a loaded land developer and a pushy travel guide company, Jill finds an unexpected ally in Heritage Society expert, Frank Gleason. But their happy union is cut short when Frank is mowed down in a suspicious hit-and-run. With Amy’s big day on the horizon, Jill vows to catch the killer before she has to catch a bouquet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Picture Perfect Frame (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 12) *



  






*In the new Tourist Trap mystery from the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author, a new art studio has opened in the coastal California town of South Cove—but it’s about to turn into a crime scene . . .*

As the owner of Coffee, Books, and More, Jill Gardner likes to support other Main Street businesses, so she attends a paint-and-sip event where, sadly, her brushstrokes look more like blobs. It’s still fun, though—aside from some disruption by a couple doing more sipping than painting. Jill’s police-detective boyfriend is on alert, but a designated driver volunteers to take the drunken pair back to their bed and breakfast, and everything seems resolved. Until the wife’s body turns up the next morning back in the studio.

The victim, Nan, is from out of town, so it’s hard to imagine who’d have a motive aside from her spouse. Now, in between puzzling over her fortuneteller neighbor’s strange behavior, preparing for her best friend’s wedding, and pouring cups of java at the bookstore, Jill must uncover the secrets of Nan’s life and find out who wanted her out of the picture . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey Book Set (3): A Thrilling British Detective Novel Set *



  






Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring British detectives Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

Here’s what’s in this collection:

*One Last Hit*

The greatest danger may come from inside his own home.

Detective Duncan Riley has always worked hard to maintain order on the streets of Manchester. But when a series of incidents at home cause him to worry about his wife's behaviour, he finds himself pulled in too many directions at once.


After a colleague at a south London station asks for his input concerning a local drug epidemic, he never expected their case would infiltrate his own family…And a situation that spirals out of control..

DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey join in the investigation.



*Hey You, Pretty Face*

An abandoned infant. Three girls stolen in the night. Can one overworked detective find the connection to save them all?

London, 1999. Short-staffed during a holiday week, Detective Jack Rutherford can’t afford to spend time on the couch. With a skeleton staff, he’s forced to handle a deserted infant and a trio of missing girls almost single-handedly. Despite the work overload, Jack has a sneaking suspicion that the baby and the abductions are somehow connected…

Can he get them all home?



*Scream Blue Murder*

Two cold cases are about to turn red hot…

Detective Jack Rutherford’s instincts have only sharpened with age. So when a violent road fatality reminds him of a near-identical crime from 15 years earlier, he digs up the past to investigate both. But with one case already closed, he fears the wrong man still festers behind bars.

For Detective Amanda Lacey, family always comes first. But when a digger unearths a skeleton in her father-in-law’s garden, she has to balance her heart with her desire for justice. And with darkness lurking just beneath the surface, DS Lacey must push her feelings to one side to discover the chilling truth.

As the sins of the past haunt both detectives, will solving the crimes have consequences that echo for the rest of their lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Woman Who Married a Bear (A Cecil Younger Investigation Book 1)*



  






*High drama meets local color as a private investigator works to uncover the motive and identity of a killer in this Shamus Award–winning first Cecil Young investigation set in Sitka, Alaska.*

Cecil Younger, local Alaskan investigator, is neither good at his job nor at staying sober. When an old Tlingit woman hires him to discover why her son, a big game guide, was murdered, he takes the case without much conviction that he’ll discover anything the police missed. He really just needs the extra cash. But after someone tries to kill him, Younger finds himself traveling across Alaska to ferret out the truth in the midst of conspiracies, politics, and Tlingit mythology. High drama meets local color as Cecil Younger works to uncover the motive and identity of the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.02

*FOX HUNTER: #12: Charlie Fox crime mystery thriller series*



  






_“Find Sean Meyer and stop him. By whatever means necessary.”_

Former Special Forces soldier-turned-bodyguard Charlotte ‘Charlie’ Fox will never forget the men who put a brutal end to her military career, but she vowed a long time ago she would not go looking for them.

Now she doesn’t have a choice.

Her boss and former lover, Sean Meyer, is missing in Iraq where one of those men was working as a private security contractor. When the man’s butchered body is discovered, Charlie fears that Sean may be pursuing a twisted vendetta on her behalf.

Sean’s partner in their exclusive New York close-protection agency needs this dealt with—fast and quiet—before everything they’ve worked for is in ruins. He sends Charlie to the Middle East with very specific instructions.

At one time Charlie thought she knew Sean better than she knew herself, but it seems he’s turned into a violent stranger. As the trail grows more bloody, Charlie realises that unless she can get to Sean first, the hunter may soon become the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Back of Beyond: A Novel (Highway (feat. Cody Hoyt / Cassie Dewell) Book 1) *



  






*Edgar Award-winning and New York Times bestselling author C.J. Box delivers a thriller about a troubled cop trying to save his son from a killer in Yellowstone, now reissued with additional bonus content including an introduction from the author.*

Cody Hoyt, although a brilliant cop, is an alcoholic struggling with two months of sobriety when his friend Hank Winters is found burned to death in a remote mountain cabin. At first it looks like the suicide of a man who’s fallen off the wagon, but Cody knows Hank better than that. As Cody digs deeper into the case, all roads lead to foul play. After years of bad behavior with his department, Cody is in no position to be investigating a homicide, but he will stop at nothing to find Hank’s killer.

When clues found at the scene link the murderer to an outfitter leading tourists on a multiday wilderness horseback trip into the remote corners of Yellowstone National Park—a pack trip that includes his son Justin—Cody is desperate to get on their trail and stop the killer before the group heads into the wild. In a fatal cat-and-mouse game, where it becomes apparent the murderer is somehow aware of Cody’s every move, Cody treks into the wilderness to stop a killer hell-bent on destroying the only important thing left in his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Caribbean Kill (The Executioner Book 10) *



  






*In sunny Puerto Rico, the Executioner will turn paradise into hell*

The plane comes in low over the Puerto Rican resort, getting Mack Bolan close enough to notice snipers in the hotel windows and shotguns in the cabanas. He escaped his latest battle against the Mafia by fleeing to the Caribbean, but the tentacles of the mob stretch everywhere, and they are waiting for him to land. He rigs the plane for a collision course with the resort, bailing out just before impact and escaping into the jungle. He has only thirty bullets, and there are more than a hundred Mafia soldiers hot on his trail. He likes those odds.

It was in the jungles of Vietnam that Bolan was first dubbed the Executioner, and in the steamy forests of Puerto Rico, he will start a guerrilla war. He is one man against an army—but Mack Bolan is the deadliest man this island has ever seen.

Caribbean Kill _is the 10th book in the Executioner series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orphan X: A Novel*



  






*The first in the international bestselling series!

Who is Orphan X?
*
The Nowhere Man is a legendary figure spoken about only in whispers. It’s said that when he’s reached by the truly desperate and deserving, the Nowhere Man can and will do anything to protect and save them. But he’s not merely a legend.

*“Excellent…A smart, stylish, state-of-the-art thriller…might give Lee Child’s Jack Reacher books a run for their money.”—The Washington Post
*
Evan Smoak is a man with skills, resources, and a personal mission to help those with nowhere else to turn. He’s also a man with a dangerous past. Chosen as a child, he was raised and trained as an Orphan, an off-the-books black box program designed to create the perfect deniable intelligence asset: An assassin. Evan was Orphan X—until he broke with the program and used everything he learned to disappear. But now someone is on his tail. Someone with similar skills and training who will exploit Evan’s secret new identity as the Nowhere Man to eliminate him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Born to Run (Jack Swyteck Book 08 )*


  






Jack Swyteck is back in action in _Born to Run_—the eighth outing for the danger-prone Miami lawyer in author James Grippando’s _New York Times _bestselling series. In this timely and spellbinding thriller, Swyteck is embroiled in shady Washington D.C. politics when his own father is selected by the President to replace the Vice President, killed in a hunting accident. _Born to Run _crackles with suspense, surprises, and razor sharp wit—“a fun 200-proof yarn,” the _Washington Post _raves—and serves as indisputable evidence, as crime fiction superstar Harlan Coben attests, that “Grippando grips from page one.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Hangman's Diary: The Journal of Master Franz Schmidt, Public Executioner of Nuremberg, 1573?1617 *



  






From 1573 to 1617, Master Franz Schmidt was the executioner for the towns of Bamberg and Nuremberg. During that span, he personally executed more than 350 people while keeping a journal throughout his career.

_A Hangman’s Diary_ is not only a collection of detailed writings by Schmidt about his work, but also an account of criminal procedure in Germany during the Middle Ages. With analysis and explanation, editor Albrecht Keller and translators C. Calvert and A. W. Gruner have put together a masterful tome that sets the scene of execution day and puts you in Master Franz Schmidt’s shoes as he does his duty for his country.

Originally published more than eighty years ago, _A Hangman’s Diary_ gives a year-by-year breakdown on all of Master Schmidt’s executions, which include hangings, beheadings, and other methods of murder, as well as explanations of each crime and the reason for the punishment. An incredible classic, _A Hangman’s Diary_ is more than a history lesson; it shows the true anarchy that inhabited our world only a few hundred years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of the Civil War *



  






_Strange and Obscure Stories of the Civil War_ is an entertaining look at the Civil War stories that don’t get told, and the misadventures you haven’t read about in history books. Share in all the humorous and strange events that took place behind the scenes of some of the most famous Civil War moments. Picture a pedestal in a public park with no statue on top; Rowland’s book explains that when the members of the New York Monument Commission went to hire a sculptor to finish the statue, they were shocked to discover that there was no money left in the agency’s accounts to pay for the project. The money for the statue of Dan Sickles had been stolen—stolen by former monument committee chairman Dan Sickles!

Brig. Gen. Philip Kearny was the son of a New York tycoon who had helped found the New York Stock Exchange, and who groomed his boy to be a force on Wall Street. The younger Kearny decided his call was to be a force on the field of battle, so despite a law degree and an inheritance of better than $1 million, he joined the U.S. Army and studied cavalry tactics in France. His dashing figure in the saddle earned him the name of Kearny the Magnificent, probably because Kearny rode with a pistol in one hand and a sword in the other while holding the horse’s reins in his teeth. This habit proved useful after he lost his left arm in the Mexican War, because he was able to continue to wave his sword with all the menace to which he was accustomed while still guiding his horse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Over the Top: Alternative Histories of the First World War *



  






Although separated from the modern reader by a full century, the First World War continues to generate controversy and interest as the great event upon which modern history pivoted. Not only did the war cull the European peoples of some of their best and brightest, it also led to the destruction of the Austro-Hungarian, German, Ottoman and Russian empires, and paved the way for the Second World War.  This thought-provoking book explores ten alternate scenarios in which the course of the war is changed forever. How would the war have changed had the Germans not attacked France but turned their main thrust against Russia; had the Greeks joined the allies at Gallipoli; or had the British severed the communications of the Ottoman Empire at Alexandretta? What if there was a more decisive outcome at Jutland; if the alternative plans for the Battle of the Somme in 1916 had been put into effect; or if the Americans intervened in 1915, rather 1917?  Expertly written by leading military historians, this is a compelling and credible look at what might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*MI9: A History of the Secret Service for Escape and Evasion in World War Two *



  






*A thrilling history of MI9—the WWII organization that engineered the escape of Allied forces from behind enemy lines

“A fitting tribute to the hundreds of men and women who risked their lives in assisting Allied escapees.”—Giles Milton, Sunday Times (London)

“A masterful retelling with a fascinating cast of characters straight out of a John le Carré thriller.”—Mark Felton, author of *_*Castle of the Eagles*_

When Allied fighters were trapped behind enemy lines, one branch of military intelligence helped them escape: MI9. The organization set up clandestine routes that zig-zagged across Nazi-occupied Europe, enabling soldiers and airmen to make their way home. Secret agents and resistance fighters risked their lives and those of their families to hide the men.

Drawing on declassified files and eye-witness testimonies from across Europe and the United States, Helen Fry provides a significant reassessment of MI9’s wartime role. Central to its success were figures such as Airey Neave, Jimmy Langley, Sam Derry, and Mary Lindell—one of only a few women parachuted into enemy territory for MI9. This astonishing account combines escape and evasion tales with the previously untold stories behind the establishment of MI9—and reveals how the organization saved thousands of lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ace: The Story of Lt. Col. Ace Cozzalio*



  






*Bronze Medal Winner: 2016 Independent Publisher Book Awards*
Ace is the story of Ace Cozzalio, a bold and courageous U.S. Army helicopter pilot flying with Lighthorse Air Cavalry during the Vietnam War. In his eighteen-month tour of duty, Ace is shot down by enemy gunfire six times and is awarded every medal of valor with the exception of the Medal of Honor, some multiple times. The stories presented in this book tell of Ace’s heroic exploits while fighting the enemy in the Mekong Delta—emphasizing the extraordinary character of this dedicated soldier hero.

In reading these incredible, never-before-told stories, the reader gets a glimpse into who Ace Cozzalio is and why his dynamic presence is oftentimes the pivotal element that turns the tide against the enemy. A relentless warrior and a natural-born leader, Ace is always leading the charge, winning the battle, and bringing the troops home safely. Confident and charismatic, he endears himself to his fellow cavalry troopers and the tales of his courageous deeds soon become legendary.

And, Ace is a maverick—never satisfied to follow the status quo. Uniquely attired in his signature military uniform with white Cavalry hat, saber, and yellow scarf, reminiscent of the U.S. Cavalry of the 1860s, Ace is singularly recognized as the classic image of the cavalry.

Ace is a high-speed, low-level flight through the fascinating life of Ace Cozzalio, focusing on his escapades, adventures, and mishaps in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tip of the Spear or the Middle of the Shaft? Volume II: Under Fire: The Advising Experience in Iraq and Afghanistan 2003-2014 *



  






Imagine being thrust into an austere outpost in the middle of hot combat zone, with little prior guidance, training or knowledge of Arabic, and told to advise an Iraqi Brigade for a year. Ready? GO! This is the story of those combat advisors in Iraq and Afghanistan in their own words. An oral history of the combat advisors who advised and lived with their Iraqi and Afghan counterparts during the Global War on Terror during good times and grueling combat to become the “war winning” strategy to end those conflicts in far off, dusty lands. The impact of those advisors is what shifted the strategy in both wars. With personal interviews the author conducted and more than 150 others, this details advisors in lonely company’s fighting in high mountains or sewage filled streets to the highest level of those foreign military organizations and every level in-between. It takes you through their selection, training and arrival into the theater of war and how they gained the trust of foreign counterparts and tried to help win their piece of the war. What you will see is the nitty gritty of how they trained, did their jobs, met counterparts and sometimes fought for their lives. They did a mission no one else wanted to do and did it well. Our training was well intentioned, insufficient and in most cases too little too late. They were supposedly the war winning strategy but found themselves alone and unafraid, under supplied and under-appreciated making it up as they went along. They balanced their safety by staying close to their Iraqi and Afghan brothers and felt the nearer they were to those we advised, the safer they were. They were the underdogs. They did their jobs and this is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sensation: The Salvation Series, Book II*



  






*Last time she investigated the saints of the Solme Complex. This time it's the sinners of the Sensation... Presenting the second Salvi Brentt novel from award-winning author, Amanda Bridgeman.
*
A series of brutal murders has the homicide division of San Francisco's Hub 9 working overtime. But as the bodies mount, they begin to question whether the attacks are random or somehow connected.

When one of their own falls victim, Detective Salvi Brentt and the Hub 9 homicide team join forces with the narcotics and cyber divisions to track down those responsible. They soon discover a volatile new drug-tech experience, involving black market neural implants, has hit the streets, causing the epidemic of violence and missing persons.

With the clock ticking and the bodies piling up, Salvi must go deep undercover in the seedy Sensation club scene to find out who is behind it. But in the secretive playgrounds of the rich and powerful, some will stop at nothing to protect their empire...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Stories of Ray Bradbury*



  






*An extensive collection of imaginative short stories by a National Medal of the Arts–winning author of science fiction, fantasy, horror, and suspense.*

Fly to Mars and explore the mysteries of the red planet. Journey through time to futures ruled by cold computers and hear the deafening roar of dinosaurs in the past. Sing the body electric and look into the mechanical eyes of androids that want to replace human life as we know it. Visit idyllic landscapes and nostalgic towns that hide sinister secrets. Available in one massive collection for the first time digitally, experience the wondrous mind of Ray Bradbury through one hundred of his all-time greatest tales. These are the stories that ask “What if?,” the stories that make the mind turn, and those that are, in the true spirit of Ray Bradbury, best read under the safety of a blanket.

Featuring works from _Dark Carnival_ (1947), _The Martian Chronicles_ (1950), _The Illustrated Man _(1951), _The Golden Apples of the Sun _(1953), _Fahrenheit 451_ (1953), _The October Country_ (1955), _Dandelion Wine _(1957), _A Medicine for Melancholy_ (1959), _R Is for Rocket _(1962), _The Machineries of Joy_ (1964), _S Is for Space_ (1966)_, I Sing the Body Electric!_ (1969), and _Long After Midnight _(1976)—as well as six additional stories available only in this collection—this is the best of Bradbury over numerous decades, thoughtfully compiled from the seminal short story collections that marked his illustrious career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (Perennial Classics) *



  






*A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick

The beloved American classic about a young girl's coming-of-age at the turn of the twentieth century.*

From the moment she entered the world, Francie Nolan needed to be made of stern stuff, for the often harsh life of Williamsburg demanded fortitude, precocity, and strength of spirit. Often scorned by neighbors for her family’s erratic and eccentric behavior—such as her father Johnny’s taste for alcohol and Aunt Sissy’s habit of marrying serially without the formality of divorce—no one, least of all Francie, could say that the Nolans’ life lacked drama. By turns overwhelming, sublime, heartbreaking, and uplifting, the Nolans’ daily experiences are tenderly threaded with family connectedness and raw with honesty. Betty Smith has, in the pages of _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_, captured the joys of humble Williamsburg life-from “junk day” on Saturdays, when the children of Francie’s neighborhood traded their weekly take for pennies, to the special excitement of holidays, bringing cause for celebration and revelry. Betty Smith has artfully caught this sense of exciting life in a novel of childhood, replete with incredibly rich moments of universal experiences—a truly remarkable achievement for any writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gold Mine Massacre (The Jensen Brand Book 4)*



  






*Johnstone Country. Family First.*

For generations, the Jensens have struggled to build their home, their land, and their dreams. But now the family is forced to fight fire with fire, bullet by bullet, blood for blood . . .

*GOLD MINE MASSACRE
*
For Smoke and his daughter Denny, life on the Sugarloaf Ranch is more valuable than all the gold in the world. Which works out fine, since all the gold mines in Big Rock were squeezed dry years ago. Even so, that won’t stop a pair of businessmen from the East from trying to squeeze out a little more. One of them has developed a newfangled method for extracting gold—something called “hydraulics” and they’ve bought up all the old mines to do it. The other is the son of legendary gunfighter Frank Morgan, and Denny thinks he’s awfully handsome. Smoke isn’t sure what to think of these would-be gold diggers. Especially when the handsome one triggers a rivalry with Denny’s off-and-on beau, a deputy U.S. marshal. And then they hires a small army of gunfighters to protect their mines from sabotage . . .

The Jensons can smell trouble brewing from a mile away. And when it involves gold, guns, and love, it’s more than just trouble. It’s a massacre waiting to happen . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Paperback Parlor (The Book Retreat Mysteries 2)*



  






*The New York Times bestselling Book Retreat mysteries feature Storyton Hall, the perfect getaway for literature lovers—except when a guest tries to get away with murder…*

With Valentine’s Day just around the corner, Jane Steward is organizing a week of activities for fans of love stories at her book-themed resort. But her Regency readers barely have time to brush up on their Jane Austen before tragedy strikes Storyton Hall. Rosamund York, one of the most celebrated authors in attendance, is killed.

Rosamund had as many enemies as she did admirers, including envious fellow novelists, a jealous former lover, and dozens of angry fans. It’s up to Jane, with the help of her book club, the Cover Girls, to catalogue the list of suspects and find a heartless killer quickly—before the murderer writes someone else off…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in the Cookbook Nook: A Southern Culinary Cozy Mystery for Book Lovers (A Book Retreat Mystery 7) *



  






*The witty new story from the bestselling author of The Secret Book & Scone Society series is perfect for bibliophiles who love a A Bookish Cook-Off with a little murder on the side…

“Love Chopped and mysteries? This delightful character-driven cozy is just the treat for you.” —Kirkus Reviews*

Six chefs are preparing to compete in an outdoor tent at Storyton Hall in Virginia for prizes that will boost their careers—but is there someone who can’t stand the heat? It looks that way when one of the contestants is found dead in a pantry packed with two centuries’ worth of cookbooks, among other treasures and rarities.

Could there be a connection to other recent events in town, like tampering with the costume of a local mascot? Jane isn’t sure, but after someone serves a second course of murder, the kitchen must be closed and the killer must be found . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*IT'S NOT OVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 6) *



  







*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back in a heart-pounding novel of suspense. It’s so shocking it’ll have you sleeping with your lights on.*



Peter and Mary Marshall went on a vacation with their son and daughter but returned without their children. They went missing from their hotel room one night while the couple was downstairs in the restaurant for dinner.

*They never saw them again.*

Ten years later, the Marshalls have put the murder of their children behind them, moved to a different state, and had another child, a son.

When he disappears during a vacation trip to Florida, the parents are suddenly in the limelight again. Public opinion seems to be that this can be no coincidence. These things don’t happen twice to the same people, do they?

*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas* is doing well in her life, and things are calm until an FBI agent suddenly shows up, asking for her help with the case of the missing child.

The kidnapper seems to have a message for Eva Rae since she was the one who supposedly solved the case ten years ago.

As she digs into the disappearance of the boy, racing to save the child’s life, she realizes this psychopathic killer lurking in the shadows has unfinished business, and he’s not stopping till his debt is paid in full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When in Rome: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #26 *



  






*A British tour group in Italy finds murder is an obstacle to their sightseeing: “Fastidious writing [and] a fine appreciation of place.” —Sunday Times*

A group of well-to-do tourists is visiting Italy’s magnificent churches, but they’ve found themselves stumbling into an unholy web of blackmail and drug-smuggling—and, in the depths of a Roman basilica, murder. Fortunately Inspector Roderick Alleyn is among the group as part of an undercover assignment, and prepared to extract a confession . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Valiant (Spy Girl Book 4)*

Book 1 is *free here.* 




  






_*Can one girl save the world?*_

From _USA Today_ bestselling author Jillian Dodd comes the fourth book in a sizzling series filled with action and adventure. Fans of _The Selection_ and _The Hunger Games_ will discover a heart-pounding thrill ride of espionage and suspense set in glittering high society.

_What will happen when the world goes ka-boom?_

 The assassin known as The Priest was tasked with a series of three hits, and the last one blows up in his face--literally.
People will die.
People will go on.
Unlikely alliances will be formed.
And when British intelligence learns that a series of nuclear backpack bombs were smuggled into their country, there's a lot more to worry about than discovering why a covert agent was assassinated over six years ago or what's going to start in Montrovia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Eagle (Spy Girl Book 2)*



  






_Revenge won't change anything--or will it?_

The world's most deadly assassin, a man known only as The Priest, has come back from the dead to take a series of high profile hits. When the assassin completes his first task--shooting an important world leader, the global community goes into collective shock and his government vows retaliation.

With her cover firmly cemented as Huntley Von Allister, Spy Girl's vacation on the Royal Yacht is cut short when she's called home for her next mission--and, this time, it's personal. 

Can Huntley accomplish her mission before the next hit takes place? 

And what will happen when she finally comes face-to-face with the man who killed her mother?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Society (Spy Girl Book 3)*



  






_*Can one girl save the world?*_

Sent to London for their next mission, Huntley and Ari are guests at Malcolm Prescott's home, where Ari is asked to join a secret group called The Society, and Huntley learns more about her "father" Ares Von Allister.

Spy Girl was trained not to have emotional entanglements, but Huntley is learning that it's hard to survive in the real world without them. As she uncovers hidden truths about her past, the knowledge leaves her reeling and questioning everything. She's going to have to trust someone, and it's not going to be Black X. So she goes against her training and forms relationships--caring, trusting, and, maybe, even loving.

But relationships are dangerous for a spy. Particularly one who will be facing her most challenging mission to date. Tasked with getting close to the illusive Money Man, she will be forced to delve into a seedy underworld that will threaten her very existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dauntless (Spy Girl Book 5)*



  






*Can one girl save the world?*

Huntley Von Allister's cover is firmly in place.
She's brilliantly completed her first four missions.
But she is done.
Done working for Black X.
Done trying to untangle the mystery of what got her mother killed.
And very, _very_ done with love.

She's given herself a simple mission--to recover the precious memories of her final days with her mother by visiting the places in the photos left behind.
Well, that, and to discover who owns the emerald rings, like the one she found on Dupree.
And completely destroy their secret society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Phoenix (Spy Girl Book 6)*



  






A single sentence is muttered from the lips of an assassin dangling from a four-story building,
*"It starts in Montrovia."*
That sentence led Black X to send a spy to protect Prince Lorenzo.
And that sentence haunts Huntley as she realizes her time is running out. 

When athletes from around the world descend on Montrovia for the Olympics, another group is coming together, its years of planning a new world order finally coming to fruition. 
A disease is released.
People start dying. 
And, with rumors of an impending coup, the country falls into chaos. 

Alliances are betrayed. 
Lives are lost. 
Loves are challenged.
And hearts are turned.

Can Huntley stop what has started, or will Montrovia and the world fall?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Echelon (Spy Girl Book 7) *



  






From USA Today bestselling author Jillian Dodd comes the seventh book in a sizzling series filled with action and adventure. Fans of The Selection and The Hunger Games will discover a heart-pounding thrill ride of espionage and suspense set in glittering high society.
 The Echelon’s plan to change the shape of the world is succeeding. 
The disease was released. 
People are dying. 
Montrovia is surrounded.
The Americans have declared martial law, stripping its people of their rights. 
And the world is in chaos.

Huntley has always been willing to sacrifice herself for the mission, but what she wasn’t prepared for is those she loves doing the same. Can Huntley stop what started in Montrovia, or is it too late to save anyone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fatal Decree: A Matt Royal Mystery (Matt Royal Mysteries Book 7)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Serial killer loose on Longboat Key*

When a serial killer shows up on Longboat Key after a twelve-year absence, Matt Royal is stymied. The first woman killed on Longboat Key has ties to a secretive government agency for which Matt's best friend, Jock Algren, works. Was this a coincidence or was she a targeted kill?

Matt's friend, Longboat Key detective Jennifer Diane (J.D.) Duncan, investigates the murders—but also seems to be a target of the killer. Why? And where has the killer been for the past twelve years? And why has he come to Longboat Key when his earlier kills were all in Miami? The mystery deepens when Guatemalan gangbangers try to kill Matt and J.D. and suspicions grow that Mexican drug cartels are somehow involved.

The director of Jock's agency orders him to do whatever is necessary to find the killer because of the death of the woman with connections to the agency. Will Jock simply take out the murderer or allow J.D. and the law to arrest, try, and convict the bad guys?

Matt's life is further complicated by J.D.'s growing dissatisfaction with island living—and her thoughts of returning to Miami.

*Perfect for fans of John Sanford and Robert Crais*

While all of the novels in the Matt Royal Mystery Series stand on their own and can be read in any order, the publication sequence is:

_Blood Island
Wyatt's Revenge
Bitter Legacy
Collateral Damage
Fatal Decree
Found
Chasing Justice
Mortal Dilemma
Vindication_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Deserved (Alexander Blix Book 1)*



  






*Police officer Alexander Blix and celebrity blogger Emma Ramm join forces to track down a serial killer with a thirst for attention and high-profile murders, in the first episode of a gripping new Nordic Noir series...*

Oslo, 2018. Former long-distance runner Sonja NordstrØm never shows at the launch of her controversial autobiography, Always Number One. When celebrity blogger Emma Ramm visits NordstrØm's home later that day, she finds the door unlocked and signs of a struggle inside. A bib with the number 'one' has been pinned to the TV.

Police officer Alexander Blix is appointed to head up the missing-persons investigation, but he still bears the emotional scars of a hostage situation nineteen years earlier, when he killed the father of a five-year-old girl. Traces of NordstrØm soon show up at different locations, but the appearance of the clues appear to be carefully calculated ... evidence of a bigger picture that he's just not seeing...

Blix and Ramm soon join forces, determined to find and stop a merciless killer with a flare for the dramatic, and thirst for attention.

Trouble is, he's just got his first taste of it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Judas Horse (Buried Book 2)*



  






Not all killers can be tamed... The thrilling second book in the Sunday Times bestselling Detective Jack Warr crime series. 

Wild mustangs are difficult to rope, their lead stallion wary and protective of his herd. To capture that special stallion takes time. He is separated, roped, and lead back to the ranch. Once tamed, he is sent back into the wild. And before long, he will lead the entire herd back to the ranch. He is given the name 'Judas Horse'. When Detective Jack Warr identifies an informer, the terrified man begins to give details of a massive robbery planned by a team of unscrupulous and dangerous men. These men have already orchestrated many audacious robberies, leaving terrified victims in their wake. And they have already killed to get what they want. Detective Jack Warr and his team must use their informant as a 'Judas Horse' to draw in the unsuspecting robbers, so that they go ahead with the planned robbery. However, one false move, and more blood will be spilled . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*When I Was You: A Novel*



  






*You meets Fatal Attraction in this up-all-night story of suspicion, obsession and motherhood.
*
It all begins on an ordinary fall morning, when Kelly Medina gets a call from her son’s pediatrician to confirm her upcoming “well-baby” appointment. It’s a cruel mistake; her son left for college a year ago, and Kelly’s never felt so alone. The receptionist quickly apologizes: there’s another mother in town named Kelly Medina, and she must have gotten their numbers switched.

For days, Kelly can’t stop thinking about the woman who shares her name. Lives in her same town. Has a son she can still hold, and her whole life ahead of her. She can’t help looking for her: at the grocery store, at the gym, on social media. When Kelly just happens to bump into the single mother outside that pediatrician’s office, it’s simple curiosity getting the better of her.

Their unlikely friendship brings Kelly a renewed sense of purpose—taking care of this young woman and her adorable baby boy. But that friendship quickly turns to obsession, and when one Kelly disappears, well, the other one may know why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ernest Hemingway: A Biography*



  






*The first full biography of Ernest Hemingway in more than fifteen years; the first to draw upon a wide array of never-before-used material; the first written by a woman, from the widely acclaimed biographer of Norman Mailer, Peggy Guggenheim, Henry Miller, and Louise Bryant.*

A revelatory look into the life and work of Ernest Hemingway, considered in his time to be the greatest living American novelist and short-story writer, winner of the 1953 Pulitzer Prize for Fiction and the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1954. Mary Dearborn's new biography gives the richest and most nuanced portrait to date of this complex, enigmatically unique American artist, whose same uncontrollable demons that inspired and drove him throughout his life undid him at the end, and whose seven novels and six-short story collections informed--and are still informing--fiction writing generations after his death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*"This Is Berlin": Radio Broadcasts from Nazi Germany *



  






*The legendary CBS news journalist’s selection of iconic World War II radio broadcasts from countries throughout Europe.*

William L. Shirer was the first journalist hired by CBS to cover World War II in Europe, where he continued to work for over a decade as a news broadcaster. This book compiles two and a half years’ worth of wartime broadcasts from Shirer’s time on the ground during WWII. He was with Nazi forces when Hitler invaded Austria and made it a part of Germany under the Anschluss; he was also the first to report back to the United States on the armistice between France and Nazi forces in June of 1940. His daily roundup of news from Paris, Vienna, Berlin, Rome, and London, which documented Nazi Germany and the conditions of countries under invasion and at war, became famous for its gripping urgency. Shirer brought a sense of immediacy to the war for listeners in the United States and worldwide, and his later books, including the seminal _Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_, became definitive works on World War II history.

This collection of Shirer’s radio broadcasts offers all the original suspense and vivid storytelling of the time, bringing World War II to life for a modern audience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*What Stalin Knew: The Enigma of Barbarossa *



  






*This “riveting account of one of history’s greatest blunders” chronicles Russia’s tragic mishandling of Nazi Germany’s invasion during WWII (William L. O’Neill, The New Leader).*

On June 22, 1941, Nazi Germany’s Operation Barbarossa was launched against Russia. Within days, the invading army had taken hundreds of thousands of Soviet captives while the Luftwaffe bombed a number of Russian cities, including Minsk. Though accurate intelligence about the plan had been available to Stalin before the attack, he chose not to heed the warning.

In _What Stalin Knew_, historian and former chief of the CIA’s Soviet division David E. Murphy illuminates many of the enigmas surrounding the catastrophic invasion, offering keen insights into Stalin’s thinking and the reasons for his fatal error of judgment. A story of successful misinformation campaigns, and a leader more paranoid about threats from within his regime than from an aggressive neighbor, this authoritative history sheds essential new light on the most consequential event in the Eastern Front of World War II.

*“If, after the war, the Soviet Union had somehow been capable of producing an official inquiry into the catastrophe of 6/22—comparable in its mandate to the 9/11 commission here—its report might have read a little like [this book]. . . . Murphy brings to his subject both knowledge of Russian history and an insider’s grasp of how intelligence is gathered, analyzed and used—or not.” —Niall Ferguson, The New York Times Book Review*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Spitfire: An Icon of the Skies*



  






*“An amazing tribute to the people who designed, built and flew it—a comprehensive history of one of the most beautiful aircraft ever manufactured.”—Books Monthly *

The magnificent Vickers Supermarine Spitfire, together with its able partner the Hawker Hurricane, saved Britain from Nazi invasion in the summer of 1940 and irrevocably changed the course of the Second World War. This book from Philip Kaplan celebrates one of history’s most important weapons in a glorious new light. A British national icon, the Spitfire is the best-known symbol of the war years for generations of Britons. From the deep, haunting growl of its Rolls-Royce engine, to the elegant style of its elliptical wing, it is perhaps the most famous and revered combat airplane ever built.

Kaplan investigates just what it is that fuels the Spitfire’s compelling mystique. During wartime, it held an unrivaled reputation amongst Allied and Axis airmen. Today, it continues to hold aviation enthusiasts in thrall. Kaplan highlights the immeasurable contributions of Spitfire designers Reginald J. Mitchell and Joseph Smith, test pilots Jeffrey Quill, Mutt Summers and Alex Henshaw, and ace Spitfire pilots including Al Deere, Sailor Malan and Pierre Clostermann. All added to the legend of this lovely, but deadly, little fighter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of Britain: An Epic Conflict Revisited *



  






*A thorough look at this turning-point WWII aerial battle, with eyewitness accounts, maps, and rare photos: “incredibly well-researched” (Aircrew Book Review).*

By late summer 1940, Nazi Germany had conquered all its opponents on the continent, including the British Army itself, which was forced to scramble back aboard small boats to its shores. A non-aggression pact with the Soviet Union in hand, Hitler had only one remaining object that season—the British Isles themselves. However, before he could invade, his Luftwaffe needed to wipe the Royal Air Force from the skies. History’s first strategic military campaign conducted in the air alone was about to take place.

This book contains a large number of dramatic eyewitness accounts, even as it reveals new facts that will alter common perceptions of the battle. For example, the twin-engined Messerschmitt Bf 110 was actually a good day fighter, and it performed at least as well in this role as the Bf 109 during the battle. The Luftwaffe’s commander, Hermann Göring, performed far better than has been believed. The British night bombers played a more decisive role than previously thought; in addition, this book disproves that the German 109 pilots were in any way superior to their Hurricane or Spitfire counterparts.

The author has examined records from both sides and provides surprising statistics that shatter much conventional wisdom—laying out the Battle of Britain as seldom seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise of Io (Io Series Book 1)*



  






*The fate of India lies in the hands of a young street urchin and the alien living inside her head in this rollicking sci-fi adventure from the author The Lives of Tao*

Ella Patel—thief, con-artist and smuggler—is in the wrong place at the wrong time. One night, on the border of a demilitarized zone run by the body-swapping alien invaders, she happens upon a man and woman being chased by a group of assailants. The man freezes, leaving the woman to fight off five attackers at once, before succumbing. As she dies, the sparkling light that rises from the woman enters Ella, instead of the man. She soon realizes she’s been inhabited by Io, a low-ranking Quasing who was involved in some of the worst decisions in history. Now, Ella must now help the alien presence to complete her mission and investigate a rash of murders in the border states that maintain the frail peace.

With the Prophus assigned to help her seemingly wanting to stab her in the back, and the enemy Genjix hunting her, Ella must also deal with Io’s annoying inferiority complex. To top it all off, Ella thinks the damn alien voice in her head is trying to get her killed. And if you can’t trust the voices in your head, who can you trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Seventh Sword: The Complete Series*



  






*A young man is transformed into a barbarian fighter in this adventurous series from “one of the leading masters of epic fantasy” (Publishers Weekly).*

In this complete collection of the high fantasy Seventh Sword series by Aurora Award–winning author Dave Duncan, Wallie Smith must face a new destiny and save an unfamiliar world from evil forces.

_The Reluctant Swordsman_: Wallie goes to the hospital and wakes up in the body of a barbarian swordsman, accompanied by a voluptuous slave girl and an eccentric priest babbling about the Goddess. When he learns the Goddess needs a swordsman, he reluctantly agrees to set off on her quest.

_The Coming of Wisdom_: Wallie is staring death in the face when the Goddess gives him a new body and the fabled Sapphire Sword in return for being her champion. But Wallie and his weapon quickly find themselves outmatched in a world of high-stakes magic.

_The Destiny of the Sword_: Wallie is entrusted by the presiding goddess with a mission to bring together all the swordsmen to finally defeat the sorcerers and their terrible technology. And while he’s not quite convinced he should oblige, goddesses can be very persuasive . . .

_The Death of Nnanji_: For fifteen years the truce has held, but now sorcerers have started killing swordsmen again and swordsmen traitors are aiding them. Wallie, known now as Shonshu, must ride out to fight the war he hoped would never come, and his failure or success will determine the fate of the world for the next thousand years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Thieves' World® Volume One: Thieves' World, Tales from the Vulgar Unicorn, and Shadows of Sanctuary*



  






*Experience “a bold and daring experiment in fantasy storytelling” with the first three books in the bestselling Thieves’ World® series (Fantasy-Faction).*

Created by the _New York Times_–bestselling author of the Myth series, as well as the Phule’s Company series, Thieves’ World® brings together classic fantasy’s finest authors to flesh out the shared world with their own unforgettable characters and epic worldbuilding.

The first three books include stories by Lynn Abbey, Poul Anderson, Robert Lynn Asprin, Marion Zimmer Bradley, C. J. Cherryh, David Drake, Philip José Farmer, Joe Haldeman, Janet Morris, Andrew J. Offutt, and others. They introduce you to the nefarious citizens of the city of Sanctuary, including One-Thumb, the proprietor of the Vulgar Unicorn tavern; Regli, a nobleman; Illyra, the seer; Hanes, the thief; Jubal, the crime lord; and Tempus Thales, the immortal mercenary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Definitely Dead (Sookie Stackhouse Book 6)*



  






*Supernaturally gifted waitress Sookie Stackhouse is pitted against the legacy of her own undead bloodline in this novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.*

Since Louisiana cocktail waitress Sookie Stackhouse has so few living relatives, she hates to lose one—even her cousin Hadley, undead consort of the vampire queen of New Orleans. Hadley’s left everything she had to Sookie, but claiming that inheritance has a high risk factor. Some people don’t want her looking too deeply into Hadley’s past _or_ Hadley’s possessions. And they’re prepared to do anything in their power to stop her...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Hit Wonder: A Samantha True Mystery (The Samantha True Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Do your job or move along already. Trouble is, I'm in too deep to do either one.*

A year into Samantha True’s forensic photography classes she knows three things:

1. Crime scenes are messy.
2. Especially when you throw up on them.
3. She may not be cut out for this.

When the police drag her to an investigation, she’s just as baffled by the scene. With clues like superhero masks, disco balls, and Bigfoot, are they ever going to find who did it? 
As she digs deeper into the photographic evidence, she realizes her small town is full of secrets. And she might be happier staying in the dark.

*A laugh-out-loud mystery that will keep you guessing and quickly turning the pages. One Hit Wonder offers the just right reader escape, but fair warning, this book leaves readers wanting more.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Side of Midnight*



  






_The Other Side of Midnight_ is Sidney Sheldon at his best. This page-turner is full of tortured romantic entanglements, reverses of fortune, thrilling suspense, and ultimate justice. In Paris, Washington, and a fabulous villa in Greece, an innocent American becomes a bewildered, horror-stricken pawn in a game of vengeance and betrayal. She is Catherine Douglas, a woman caught in a web of four lives intertwined by passion as her handsome husband pursues an incredibly beautiful film star . . . and as Constantin Demeris, a legendary Greek tycoon, tightens the strands that control them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stranger Next Door: a completely gripping thriller*



  






When Matt and Imogen move out of the city, they're hoping for a much-needed fresh start. Matt throws himself into his new job, but Imogen struggles to adjust to life in the suburbs. She's grateful for the kind welcome from new neighbour Nancy, and they soon become close friends.

So when Nancy makes a shocking accusation, Imogen doesn't know who to trust. This isn't the first time Matt has found himself on the wrong end of a false accusation. . . but is Nancy hiding secrets of her own?

As simmering tensions threaten to boil over, Imogen is in more danger than she realises. Can she uncover the truth before she loses everything?

*An utterly gripping thriller with a jaw-dropping twist, perfect for anyone who loved The Family Upstairs, Here to Stay or An Unwanted Guest.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something Wicked (WICKED SERIES Book 3)*



  






*A pregnant detective investigates murders tied to a strange group of women in this thriller by the New York Times–bestselling authors of Wicked Lies.

You Sense Him*

Some refer to it as the Colony. To others, it’s a cult. But few locals in the Oregon coastal hamlet of Deception Bay have ever been invited to the inner sanctum of Siren Song. Even the sisters who live here, far from strangers who might recoil at their unnerving psychic abilities, don’t know all the terrors buried within its walls…

*You Fear Him*

Eight months into a surrogate pregnancy for her sister, Kristina, Detective Savannah Dunbar just wants to wrap up paperwork before taking medical leave. But her department’s investigation into a brutal double homicide has suddenly become much more complex—and personal. And now there are disturbing rumors about the Colony, its matriarch, and a long history of bitter secrets...

*But You Can Never Stop Him*

Death has come to Siren Song before. But this time there will be no refuge and no remorse. For everything born in wickedness must die that way—and a killer will not rest until he has claimed them all…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Little Secret: A Novel *



  






*USA Today bestseller
One of Bustle’s New Books Set At the Beach To Read When You Can’t Be There Yourself

A Hamptons beach house gathering turns deadly in this suspenseful psychological thriller “that will keep you up all night,” for fans of Paula Hawkins and Gillian Flynn (Good Morning America)*

_Everyone has a secret. For some, it’s worth dying to protect. For others, it’s worth killing._

The glass beach house was supposed to be the getaway that Susan needed. Eager to help her transplanted family set down roots in their new town—and desperate for some kid-free conversation—she invites her new neighbors to join in on a week-long sublet with her and her workaholic husband.

Over the course of the first evening, liquor loosens inhibitions and lips. The three couples begin picking up on the others' marital tensions and work frustrations, as well as revealing their own. But someone says too much. And the next morning one of the women is discovered dead on the private beach.

Town detective Gabby Watkins must figure out who permanently silenced the deceased. As she investigates, she learns that everyone in the glass house was hiding something that could tie them to the murder, and that the biggest secrets of all are often in plain sight for anyone willing to look.

A taut, locked room mystery with an unforgettable cast of characters, _One Little Secret_ promises to keep readers' eyes glued to the pages and debating the blinders that we all put on in the service of politeness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Contract Man (Alex King Book 1)*



  






"Alex King is unstoppable, a force to be reckoned with..." Stephen Leather, Sunday Telegraph bestselling author.

When MI6 assassin Alex King is sent on two deadly missions, he does not suspect a connection. But as he fights to confront the odds and survive, he realises that corruption at the heart of the intelligence community he has sacrificed a normal life to serve has made him a target. Now, in hostile territory with enemies on all sides he must decide who to trust, and who to kill…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Five (Alex King Book 4)*



  






* Not read an Alex King book before? No problem. The Five is an ideal story to sample the critically acclaimed series. *

The choice is simple. Give your wealth to those who need it most or become the next target. That is the manifesto of a new and highly secretive terrorist group who are assassinating the people at the top of the rich list. Anarchy to Recreate Society are regarded by many as heroes to a new world order, but MI5 know there is more to them than altruism and when links to a prominent cabinet member are made, King is sent to investigate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under the Sea Wind *



  






*This New York Times bestseller by the author of the environmental classic Silent Spring beautifully details the coastal ecosystem of birds and the sea.*

In her first book, preeminent nature writer Rachel Carson tells the story of the sea creatures and birds that dwell in and around the waters along North America’s eastern coast—and the delicately balanced ecosystem that sustains them. Following the life cycles of a pair of sanderlings, a mackerel, and an eel, Carson gracefully weaves scientific observation with imaginative prose to educate and inspire, creating one of the finest wildlife narratives in American literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Roman Way *



  






*"No one in modern times has shown us more vividly than Edith Hamilton 'the glory that was Greece and the grandeur that was Rome.'" —New York Times*


In this now-classic history of Roman civilization, Edith Hamilton vividly depicts Roman life and spirit as they are revealed by the greatest writers of the age. Among these literary guides are Cicero, who left an incomparable collection of letters; Catullus, who was the quintessential poet of love; Horace, who chronicled a cruel and materialistic Rome; and the Romantics: Virgil, Livy, and Seneca. Hamilton concludes her work by contrasting the high-mindedness of Stoicism with the collapse of values as witnessed by the historian Tacitus and the satirist Juvenal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Emperor of Japan: Meiji and His World, 1852–1912*



  






*The renowned Japanese scholar “brings us as close to the inner life of the Meiji emperor as we are ever likely to get” (The New York Times Book Review).*

When Emperor Meiji began his rule in 1867, Japan was a splintered empire dominated by the shogun and the daimyos, cut off from the outside world, staunchly antiforeign, and committed to the traditions of the past. Before long, the shogun surrendered to the emperor, a new constitution was adopted, and Japan emerged as a modern, industrialized state. 

Despite the length of his reign, little has been written about the strangely obscured figure of Meiji himself, the first emperor ever to meet a European. But now, Donald Keene sifts the available evidence to present a rich portrait not only of Meiji but also of rapid and sometimes violent change during this pivotal period in Japan’s history. 

In this vivid and engrossing biography, we move with the emperor through his early, traditional education; join in the formal processions that acquainted the young emperor with his country and its people; observe his behavior in court, his marriage, and his relationships with various consorts; and follow his maturation into a “Confucian” sovereign dedicated to simplicity, frugality, and hard work. Later, during Japan’s wars with China and Russia, we witness Meiji’s struggle to reconcile his personal commitment to peace and his nation’s increasingly militarized experience of modernization. _Emperor of Japan_ conveys in sparkling prose the complexity of the man and offers an unrivaled portrait of Japan in a period of unique interest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Enemies: A History of the FBI *



  






*The hidden history of the FBI and its hundred-year war against terrorists, spies, and anyone it deemed subversive—including even American presidents.

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NOW A SHOWTIME ORIGINAL DOCUMENTARY SERIES

“Turns the long history of the FBI into a story that is as compelling, and important, as today’s headlines.”—Jeffrey Toobin, author of American Heiress*
_ 
Enemies_ is the first definitive history of the FBI’s secret intelligence operations, from an author whose work on the Pentagon and the CIA won him the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award.

We think of the FBI as America’s police force. But secret intelligence is the Bureau’s first and foremost mission. The FBI’s secret intelligence and surveillance techniques have created a tug-of-war between national security and civil liberties, a tension that strains the very fabric of a free republic. _Enemies_ is the story of how presidents have used the FBI to conduct political warfare—and how it has sometimes been turned against them. And it is the story of how the Bureau became the most powerful intelligence service the United States possesses.

*Named One of the Best Books of the Year by The Washington Post, New York Daily News, and Slate*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Where Chiang Kai-shek Lost China: The Liao-Shen Campaign, 1948 (Twentieth-Century Battles)*



  






*“A masterful contribution not simply to the history of the civil war, but also to the history of 20th century China.” —Steven I. Levine author, Anvil of Victory: The Communist Revolution in Manchuria, 1945-1948)*

The civil war in China that ended in the 1949 victory of Mao Zedong’s Communist forces was a major blow to U.S. interests in the Far East and led to heated recriminations about how China was “lost.” Despite their significance, there have been few studies in English of the war’s major campaigns. The Liao-Shen Campaign was the final act in the struggle for control of China’s northeast. After the Soviet defeat of Japan in Manchuria, Communist Chinese and then Nationalist troops moved into this strategically important area. China’s largest industrial base and a major source of coal, Manchuria had extensive railways and key ports (both still under Soviet control). When American mediation over control of Manchuria failed, full-scale civil war broke out. By spring of 1946, Chiang Kai-shek’s Nationalist armies had occupied most of the southern, economically developed part of Manchuria, pushing Communist forces north of the Songhua (Sungari) River. But over the next two years, the tide would turn. The Communists isolated the Nationalist armies and mounted a major campaign aimed at destroying the Kuomintang forces. This is the story of that campaign and its outcome, which were to have such far-reaching consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Manchuria and the Fate of China: Siping, 1946 (Twentieth-Century Battles)*



  






*“A well-organized and excellently researched work” (H-War) on one of the crucial battles of China’s civil war.*

In the spring of 1946, Communists and Nationalist Chinese were battled for control of Manchuria and supremacy in the civil war. The Nationalist attack on Siping ended with a Communist withdrawal, but further pursuit was halted by a ceasefire brokered by the American general, George Marshall. Within three years, Mao Zedong’s troops had captured Manchuria and would soon drive Chiang Kai-shek’s forces off the mainland. Did Marshall, as Chiang later claimed, save the Communists and determine China’s fate? Putting the battle into the context of the military and political struggles fought, Harold M. Tanner casts light on all sides of this historic confrontation and shows how the outcome has been, and continues to be, interpreted to suit the needs of competing visions of China’s past and future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Hoffa Wars: The Rise and Fall of Jimmy Hoffa (Forbidden Bookshelf)*



  






*The definitive portrait of the powerful, corruption-ridden Teamsters union and its legendary president, Jimmy Hoffa—organizer, gangster, convict, and conspirator—with a new afterword by the author*

James Riddle “Jimmy” Hoffa was one of the most fascinating and controversial figures in twentieth-century America. His remarkable journey from young union organizer to all-powerful head of the International Brotherhood of Teamsters is an epic tale worthy of a Hollywood blockbuster, jam-packed with intrigue, subterfuge, violence, and corruption. His successes were monumental, his fall truly spectacular, and his bizarre disappearance in the summer of 1975 remains one of the great mysteries in American history.

Widely considered to be the definitive volume on the career and crimes of Jimmy Hoffa,_ The Hoffa Wars_, by acclaimed investigative journalist Dan E. Moldea, is an eye-opening, extensively researched account of the steady rise and fall of an ingenious, ambitious man who was instrumental in transforming a small union of seventy-five thousand truckers into the most powerful labor brotherhood in world. Shocking disclosures in Moldea’s no-holds-barred account include the devil’s bargain that put Hoffa and his union in the pockets of the Mob, Hoffa’s role in the joint CIA-Mafia plots to kill Cuban leader Fidel Castro, the deal Hoffa made with US president Richard Nixon that released the disgraced Teamster president from prison eight years early, and the truth behind Hoffa’s eventual disappearance and likely murder. But perhaps the most startling revelation of all concerns the integral part Jimmy Hoffa played, in concert with underworld kingpins Carlos Marcello and Santos Trafficante, in America’s most terrible twentieth-century crime: the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Soldiers' Perspective*



  






War doesn’t have good guys.
War doesn’t have bad guys.
A slight shift in perspective changes everything.

The planet Gemma is under attack.

For the people of Gemma, this is an unprovoked and murderous raid by bandits unwilling to earn their way. The defenders will protect their culture with their lives.

For the attackers, the wealth of Gemma represents the source of their collective anguish. Desperate humans, aliens, and cyborgs unite to fight a system they perceive as callous and corrupt. An invasion is the only way to survive.

Soldiers from each army will meet on the battlefield. T'azure leads Shadow Squad, a motley crew comprising elite human, cyborg, and reptilian fighters. They’ll spearhead the invasion. Sare Importa and his wife Neera will defend their home, enhanced by state-of-the-art equipment which turns both into a near unstoppable force.

Good and evil are labels history applies. What will be said of this war today?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prime Vanguard: The Trans-Stellar Chronicles: 1 *



  






In 3512, a probe mapping an uncharted system is disabled, its last recordings revealing an artificial-ringed planet and strange masses surrounding both its stars. Amidst wariness of how easily First Contact events between species turn awry, a secret and hasty expedition is mounted with the mothership of the lost probe.Assigned as its security commander, Shakrii Dehn-Herensk accompanies the mixed crew to the system, where signs of a much greater power prove daunting, catalyzing tensions within the crew on all fronts.Things only worsen with the emergence of a pair of machine factions, servants of an ancient colonization effort by a power seemingly delayed, perhaps dead. Soon, revelations ignite a conflict thousands of years in the making, the costs of which Shakrii and the crew cannot under any circumstances let spill beyond the system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starship Freedom*



  






*The starship Freedom is just a museum ship. Until the aliens attack!*

*Battlestar Galactica meets Starship Troopers in this sci-fi adventure from Daniel Arenson, the USA Today bestselling author of Earthrise.*

The starship _Freedom_ was once a mighty warship. Today she's a tourist attraction.

The space wars ended long ago. The _Freedom_ is now a flying museum. The tourists love it. The Changing of the Guard, the starfighter aerobatics, the starboard cannon salute . . . it's the best show in the galaxy.

James King commands the starship _Freedom_. He hates his job. He was a real soldier once. Back when the _Freedom_ was a real warship. He never imagined himself running a tourist trap. Right after Christmas, he plans to retire.

Then, on Christmas day, the aliens attack.

Horrifying aliens. Creatures of claws, fangs, and endless malice. Within hours, they devastate Earth's military. Millions die.

So much for retirement.

The aliens spare the starship _Freedom_. After all, she's only a tourist attraction. But not to Commander King. He will get his beloved starship battle-ready. He will enter the fight. The _Freedom_ will fly to war again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sacre Bleu: A Comedy d'Art*



  






*“Christopher Moore is a very sick man, in the very best sense of that word.” —Carl Hiassen

A magnificent “Comedy d’Art” from the author of Lamb, Fool, and Bite Me, Moore’s Sacré Bleu is part mystery, part history (sort of), part love story, and wholly hilarious as it follows a young baker-painter as he joins the dapper Henri Toulouse-Lautrec on a quest to unravel the mystery behind the supposed “suicide” of Vincent van Gogh.*

It is the color of the Virgin Mary's cloak, a dazzling pigment desired by artists, an exquisite hue infused with danger, adventure, and perhaps even the supernatural. It is . . .

Sacré Bleu

In July 1890, Vincent van Gogh went into a cornfield and shot himself. _Or did he?_ Why would an artist at the height of his creative powers attempt to take his own life . . . and then walk a mile to a doctor's house for help? Who was the crooked little "color man" Vincent had claimed was stalking him across France? And why had the painter recently become deathly afraid of a certain shade of blue?

These are just a few of the questions confronting Vincent's friends—baker-turned-painter Lucien Lessard and bon vivant Henri Toulouse-Lautrec—who vow to discover the truth about van Gogh's untimely death. Their quest will lead them on a surreal odyssey and brothel-crawl deep into the art world of late nineteenth-century Paris.

_Oh là là, quelle surprise_, and _zut alors!_ A delectable confection of intrigue, passion, and art history—with cancan girls, baguettes, and fine French cognac thrown in for good measure—_Sacré Bleu_ is another masterpiece of wit and wonder from the one, the only, Christopher Moore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forget Me Knot (A Quilting Mystery Book 1)*



  






*“Mary Marks has stitched together a very clever plot with a cast of engaging characters in this funny, fast-paced debut mystery.” —Laura Levine, author of the Jaine Austen Mysteries*

_Welcome to San Fernando Valley, California, where Martha Rose and her coterie of quilters are enjoying life on the good side of retirement—until murder pulls a stitch out of their plans . . ._

Martha and her besties Lucy and Birdie are set to expand their Quilty Tuesdays by inviting newcomer Claire Terry into their group. Though at forty Claire’s a tad younger than their average age, her crafty reputation could perk up their patchwork proceedings, especially as they prepare for the fancy quilt show coming to town. But when they arrive at Claire’s home and find her dead inside the front door, and her exquisite, prize-winning quilts soon missing, Martha is not one to leave a mystery unraveled. Especially if she wants to stop a killer from establishing a deadly pattern . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

*Moon Mourning (Samantha Moon Origins Book 2)*



  






*Book 2 in the bestselling "Samantha Moon Origins" series!*

Coping with being attacked and left for dead isn't easy, but Samantha Moon is grateful that she survived―until she suspects she didn't.

Vanishing from mirrors is only the first of a series of bizarre events that defies explanation, even to her trained investigative mind. A severe allergy to the sun, alertness at night, inability to eat food that isn't blood, and worst of all: she can't remember the last time she needed the bathroom. Of course, it's not all bad. Years have fallen off her face, her hair is perfect, her senses are honed, and (assuming she hasn't gone crazy) she can even see in the dark.

It's all too much to process, so she does the only thing that makes any sense: tries to go back to work.

A huge hat, shades, and half a bottle of high-test sunscreen later, she's back out inspecting properties with her partner Chad. Her first day, she suspects a HUD recipient of having undeclared income. Determined to cling to the career she worked so hard for, Sam traces the money back to small-time arms dealers selling big-time weapons. Everything seems to be routine until her sluggish reflexes get someone shot―and her husband suffers an emotional breakdown.

Worse, she faces a more insidious and dangerous enemy than an apocalyptic militia group with military hardware...

Daytime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Haunted Moon (Samantha Moon Origins Book 3)*



  






*Samantha Moon returns! The third and final book in the bestselling "Samantha Moon Origins" trilogy!*

Whoever heard of a vampire with a day job?

It's been a few months since Samantha Moon's not-quite-storybook life took a sudden and tragic turn, sending her kicking and screaming into undeath. Despite clear evidence of a deeper, supernatural reality, she tries to cling as much as possible to the routine she knows even as her marriage and career disintegrate before her eyes.

When her procedural suspension from HUD ends surprisingly without termination, she accepts reinstatement against her better judgment. Unfortunately, it soon becomes abundantly clear that she’s become highly incompatible with early mornings.

What's a vampire to do when she has bills to pay and kids to feed?

Sam makes a go of private investigation, but clients are scarce—until she finds one no other PI dares touch: a woman who believes something paranormal is responsible for her son’s disappearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of a Hollow Man (Inspector Barnaby Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*An onstage murder in a small English village draws the beloved detective into “a theatrical whodunit worthy of a deep bow” (The New York Times).*

Actors do love their dramas, and the members of the Causton Amateur Dramatic Society are no exception. However, even the most theatrically minded have to admit that murdering the leading man in full view of the audience is a bit over the top. Luckily, Inspector Barnaby is in that audience, and while he may lack certain skills as a theater critic, he’s just the man to catch a killer.

In this second Barnaby mystery, the inspector is in his element, and so is author Caroline Graham, a former actress, who tweaks her collection of community-theater artistes and small-town drama queens with merciless delight. _Death of a Hollow Man_ was the basis for the second episode in season one of the acclaimed ITV crime drama _Midsomer Murders_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ripped from the Headlines!: The Shocking True Stories Behind the Movies' Most Memorable Crimes*



  






*Bestselling true-crime master Harold Schechter explores the real-life headline-making psychos, serial murderers, thrill-hungry couples, and lady-killers who inspired a century of classic films.*

The necktie murders in Alfred Hitchcock’s _Frenzy_; _Chicago_’s Jazz Age crime of passion; the fatal hookup in _Looking for Mr. Goodbar_; the high school horrors committed by the costumed slasher in _Scream_. These and other cinematic crimes have become part of pop-culture history. And each found inspiration in true events that provided the raw material for our greatest blockbusters, indie art films, black comedies, Hollywood classics, and grindhouse horrors.

So what’s the reality behind _Psycho_, _Badlands_, _The Hills Have Eyes_, _A Place in the Sun_, _Arsenic and Old Lace_, and _Dirty Harry_? How did such tabloid-ready killers as Bonnie and Clyde, body snatchers Burke and Hare, Texas sniper Charles Whitman Jr., nurse-slayer Richard Speck, and Leopold and Loeb exert their power on the public imagination and become the stuff of movie lore?

In this collection of revelatory essays, true-crime historian Harold Schechter takes a fascinating trip down the crossroads of fact and fiction to reveal the sensational real-life stories that are more shocking, taboo, and fantastic than even the most imaginative screenwriter can dream up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T. H. Elkman: A Western Novel*



  






1800’s American West—a place where men find themselves in harsh and cruel circumstances and where lives are short lived. Where women are hard as the steel of a gun, and the sweet burn of whiskey eases the rough, ratted edges. Where death is a pill that must be swallowed, and senses are developed beyond true human comprehension . . .

Honest work on the frontier was sometimes hard to acquire. Traveling independently on the expansive road through the west, cowboy and westerner Tomas H. Elkman is a man of the times. To ease the loneliness of the trail while searching for gainful employment, Elkman warily teams up with a fight-prone, good-timing gambler by the name of Jefferson McGredy.

This strange pairing of men is hired to deliver an assemblage of horses to a ranch in the untamed northern territory. The rancher sends his young son, Kent Martin, to accompany the horsemen on their travels through mountains and rivers, across primitive landscapes, and into remnants of mining boomtowns. The journey becomes a constant challenge to their moral fiber as they face the overwhelming hardships of hostile weather, rustlers, and natives . . .

_T. H. Elkman_ is a story of frontier grit, moral simplicity, individuality and consequential violence in the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Last Holiday: the most addictive crime thriller of 2021 *



  






*You come to the retreat to be healed. You don’t expect to die.*

Two years ago, Fran’s sister Jenna disappeared on a wellness retreat in the Mediterranean that went terribly wrong.

Tom Wade, the now infamous man behind Soul Shrink Retreats, has just been released from prison after serving his sentence for the deaths of two people. But he has never let on what happened to the third victim: Jenna.

Determined to find out the truth, Fran books herself onto his upcoming retreat – the first since his release – and finds herself face to face with the man who might hold the key to her sister’s disappearance. The only question is, will she escape the retreat alive? Or does someone out there want Jenna’s secrets to stay hidden?

*The master of suspense is back. Prepare yourself for the latest heart-in-mouth rollercoaster ride from the international bestselling author.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Twenty-Three (Promise Falls Trilogy Book 3)*



  






*From New York Times and #1 international bestselling author Linwood Barclay comes the jaw-dropping finale of the Promise Falls Trilogy.*

It’s May 23, and small town Promise Falls finds itself in the midst of a full-blown catastrophe with dozens dead from a flu-like virus. Investigator Cal Weaver quickly zeros in on mass poisoning and a tainted water supply.

Meanwhile, a college student has been murdered, and Detective Barry Duckworth recognizes a killer’s handiwork from the unsolved homicides of two women in town. Suddenly, the strange events from the last month start to add up….Bloody mannequins in car “23” of an abandoned Ferris wheel…a fiery, out-of-control bus with “23” on the back…“23” on the hoodie of a man accused of assault.

The motive for hurting the people of this town points to the number 23—and working out why will bring Duckworth closer to death than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Our House Is on Fire: Scenes of a Family and a Planet in Crisis*



  






*"A must-read ecological message of hope . . . Everyone with an interest in the future of this planet should read this book." --David Mitchell, The Guardian*

When climate activist Greta Thunberg was eleven, her parents Malena and Svante, and her little sister Beata, were facing a crisis in their own home. Greta had stopped eating and speaking, and her mother and father had reconfigured their lives to care for her. Desperate and searching for answers, her parents discovered what was at the heart of Greta’s distress: her imperiled future on a rapidly heating planet.

Steered by Greta’s determination to understand the truth and generate change, they began to see the deep connections between their own suffering and the planet’s. Written by a remarkable family and told through the voice of an iconoclastic mother, _Our House Is on Fire_ is the story of how they fought their problems at home by taking global action. And it is the story of how Greta decided to go on strike from school, igniting a worldwide rebellion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Henry VIII and the Men Who Made Him *



  






*The acclaimed historian presents a “beautifully perceptive and dynamic reassessment of Henry VIII…in this highly engrossing biography” (Booklist, starred review).*

Henry VIII is best known for his tempestuous marriages and the fates of his six wives. But his reign and reputation were hugely influenced by his confidants, ministers, and even occasional rivals—many of whom have been underplayed in previous biographies. Exploring these relationships in depth, Tracy Borman offers a fresh perspective on the legendary king, revealing surprising contradictions in his beliefs and behavior.
Henry was capable of fierce but seldom abiding loyalty, of raising men up only to destroy them later. He loved to be attended by boisterous young men like his friend Charles Brandon, who shared his passion for sport. But the king could also be diverted by men of intellect, culture, and wit, as his longstanding interplay with Cardinal Wolsey and his reluctant abandonment of Thomas More attest.
Eager to escape the shadow of his father, Henry was easily led by male advisors early in his reign. In time, though, he matured into a profoundly paranoid and ruthless king. Recounting the great Tudor’s life and signal moments through the lens of his male relationships, _Henry VIII and the Men Who Made Him _sheds fresh light on this fascinating figure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shakespeare in America: An Anthology from the Revolution to Now*



  






*An anthology that traces how Shakespeare has shaped American history and culture—featuring pieces by Founding Fathers, Orson Welles, and other noteworthy figures*

“The history of Shakespeare in America,” writes James Shapiro in his introduction to this groundbreaking anthology, “is also the history of America itself.” Shakespeare was a central, inescapable part of America’s literary inheritance, and a prism through which crucial American issues—revolution, slavery, war, social justice—were refracted and understood.

In tracing the many surprising forms this influence took, Shapiro draws on many genres—poetry, fiction, essays, plays, memoirs, songs, speeches, letters, movie reviews, comedy routines—and on a remarkable range of American writers from Emerson, Melville, Lincoln, and Mark Twain to James Agee, John Berryman, Pauline Kael, and Cynthia Ozick. Americans of the revolutionary era ponder the question “to sign or not to sign;” Othello becomes the focal point of debates on race; the Astor Place riots, set off by a production of Macbeth, attest to the violent energies aroused by theatrical controversies; Jane Addams finds in King Lear a metaphor for American struggles between capital and labor. Orson Welles revolutionizes approaches to Shakespeare with his legendary productions of Macbeth and Julius Caesar; American actors from Charlotte Cushman and Ira Aldridge to John Barrymore, Paul Robeson, and Marlon Brando reimagine Shakespeare for each new era.

The rich and tangled story of how Americans made Shakespeare their own is a literary and historical revelation. As a special feature, the book includes a foreword by Bill Clinton, among the latest in a long line of American presidents, including John Adams, John Quincy Adams, and Abraham Lincoln, who, as the collection demonstrates, have turned to Shakespeare’s plays for inspiration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Titans *



  






Here, from the eminent historian Bernard A. Weisberger, are the dramatic stories of the giants of the Gilded Age, the men who made America the mightiest nation on Earth - Philip D. Armour, Andrew Carnegie, James B. Duke, Henry Ford, Meyer Guggenheim, James J. Hill, Cyrus H. McCormick, J. P. Morgan, John D. Rockefeller, and Cornelius Vanderbilt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scourge of the Swastika: A Short History of Nazi War Crimes*



  






*“Lord Russell rises above the well-known abuses of the Holocaust to highlight Nazi abuses on a broader and more savage scale.” —Military Review*

This factual account of German war crimes of World War II is a formidable indictment of Nazi brutality and of the monstrous organization which so terrorized occupied Europe and murdered at least 12 million civilians.

Along with _The Knights of Bushido: A Short History of Japanese War Crimes_, by the same author, it was a phenomenal bestseller when first published. Drawing on documentary evidence submitted to the Nuremberg Trials and brilliantly written by an expert intimately connected to the prosecution of war criminals, this searing condemnation of the Third Reich’s crimes is factual, objective and unstinting in its efforts to expose the truth behind real or alleged atrocities.

It examines Hitler’s instruments of tyranny and repression the SS, Gestapo and Army; German crimes against prisoners of war; outrages committed on the high seas; crimes against civilian populations; the mass use of slave labor; the concentration camps; and the “Final Solution.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Victory in Italy: 15th Army Group's Final Campaign, 1945*



  






While the main focus in early 1945 was on the advance to The Fatherland, 15 Army Group's 5th (US) and 8th (British) Armies were achieving remarkable results in Northern Italy.Superb generalship (Truscott 5th Army and McCreery 8th Army under General


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Catching the Wind: Edward Kennedy and the Liberal Hour, 1932-1975*



  






*The epic, definitive biography of Ted Kennedy—an immersive journey through the life of a complicated man and a sweeping history of the fall of liberalism and the collapse of political morality.*

_Catching the Wind _is the first volume of Neal Gabler’s magisterial two-volume biography of Edward Kennedy. It is at once a human drama, a history of American politics in the late twentieth and early twenty-first centuries, and a study of political morality and the role it played in the tortuous course of liberalism. 

Though he is often portrayed as a reckless hedonist who rode his father’s fortune and his brothers’ coattails to a Senate seat at the age of thirty, the Ted Kennedy in _Catching the Wind_ is one the public seldom saw—a man both racked by and driven by insecurity, a man so doubtful of himself that he sinned in order to be redeemed. The last and by most contemporary accounts the least of the Kennedys, a lightweight. He lived an agonizing childhood, being shuffled from school to school at his mother’s whim, suffering numerous humiliations—including self-inflicted ones—and being pressed to rise to his brothers’ level. He entered the Senate with his colleagues’ lowest expectations, a show horse, not a workhorse, but he used his “ninth-child’s talent” of deference to and comity with his Senate elders to become a promising legislator. And with the deaths of his brothers John and Robert, he was compelled to become something more: the custodian of their political mission.

In _Catching the Wind_, Kennedy, using his late brothers’ moral authority, becomes a moving force in the great “liberal hour,” which sees the passage of the anti-poverty program and the Civil Rights and Voting Rights Acts. Then, with the election of Richard Nixon, he becomes the leading voice of liberalism itself at a time when its power is waning: a “shadow president,” challenging Nixon to keep the American promise to the marginalized, while Nixon lives in terror of a Kennedy restoration. _Catching the Wind_ also shows how Kennedy’s moral authority is eroded by the fatal auto accident on Chappaquiddick Island in 1969, dealing a blow not just to Kennedy but to liberalism.

In this sweeping biography, Gabler tells a story that is Shakespearean in its dimensions: the story of a star-crossed figure who rises above his seeming limitations and the tragedy that envelopes him to change the face of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Guests of the Ayatollah: The Iran Hostage Crisis: The First Battle in America's War with Militant Islam*



  






*The New York Times–bestselling author of Black Hawk Down delivers a “suspenseful and inspiring” account of the Iranian hostage crisis of 1979 (The Wall Street Journal).*

On November 4, 1979, a group of radical Islamist students, inspired by the revolutionary Iranian leader Ayatollah Khomeini, stormed the U.S. embassy in Tehran. They took fifty-two Americans captive, and kept nearly all of them hostage for 444 days. In _Guests of the Ayatollah_, Mark Bowden tells this sweeping story through the eyes of the hostages, the soldiers in a new special forces unit sent to free them, their radical, naïve captors, and the diplomats working to end the crisis.

Bowden takes us inside the hostages’ cells and inside the Oval Office for meetings with President Carter and his exhausted team. We travel to international capitals where shadowy figures held clandestine negotiations, and to the deserts of Iran, where a courageous, desperate attempt to rescue the hostages exploded into tragic failure. Bowden dedicated five years to this research, including numerous trips to Iran and countless interviews with those involved on both sides. _Guests of the Ayatollah_ is a detailed, brilliantly recreated, and suspenseful account of a crisis that gripped and ultimately changed the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Three Battles of Wanat: And Other True Stories*



  






*From the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Black Hawk Down: “a first-rate collection” of long-form journalism on war, sports, politics, and more (Booklist).*

Mark Bowden has established himself as one of America’s leading journalists and nonfiction writers. _The Three Battles of Wanat_ collects the best of his long-form articles, including pieces from the _Atlantic_, _Vanity Fair_, the _New Yorker_, and the _Philadelphia Inquirer_.

The titular article delves into one of the bloodiest days of the War in Afghanistan and the years-long fallout it generated within the United States military. In “The Killing Machines,” Bowden examines the strategic, legal, and moral issues surrounding armed drones. And in a brilliant piece on Kim Jong-un called “The Bright Sun of Juche,” he recalibrates our understanding of the world’s youngest and most baffling dictator.

Also included are profiles of newspaper scion Arthur Sulzberger; renowned defense attorney and anti-death-penalty activist Judy Clarke; professional gambler Don Johnson, who won six million dollars in a single night playing blackjack; and David Simon, the creator of the legendary HBO series _The Wire_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Storage: A Novel*



  






*"On every level, Cold Storage is pure, unadulterated entertainment." —Douglas Preston, The New York Times Book Review

For fans of The Martian, Dark Matter, and Before the Fall comes an astonishing debut thriller by the screenwriter of Jurassic Park: a wild and terrifying bioterrorism adventure about three strangers who must work together to contain a highly contagious, deadly organism that could destroy all of humanity.

They thought it was contained. They were wrong.*


When Pentagon bioterror operative Roberto Diaz was sent to investigate a suspected biochemical attack, he found something far worse: a highly mutative organism capable of extinction-level destruction. He contained it and buried it in cold storage deep beneath a little-used military repository.

Now, after decades of festering in a forgotten sub-basement, the specimen has found its way out and is on a lethal feeding frenzy. Only Diaz knows how to stop it.

He races across the country to help two unwitting security guards—one an ex-con, the other a single mother. Over one harrowing night, the unlikely trio must figure out how to quarantine this horror again. All they have is luck, fearlessness, and a mordant sense of humor. Will that be enough to save all of humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Toxicity - A Novel of the Anarchy*



  






Welcome to Manna – the utopian galaxy where all races exist in harmony. Ruled by Shamans, perfect alien machines, Manna is a place of wisdom, technology and art. On the edge of the galaxy, away from romantic holiday cruises, hides Toxicity, a reprocessing planet run by The Greenstar Company and dealing with all Manna’s waste – there’s no poison The Company will not “recycle.”

Jenni Xi, ECO Terrorist, is fighting a cleanup war against The Company. When a sabotage goes horribly wrong, she learns the future of the planet, and it’s far worse than she ever dreamed. Svoolzard Koolimax – poet, swashbuckler, bon viveur – is Guest of Honour on a Masters Cruise when a violent attack leaves his Cruiser crashed in the polluted seas. Horace is a torture model Anarchy Android, known simply as The Dentist. Horace works for The Company. Soon, these three very different people will meet – and the fate of Manna will change forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.14

*The Children of Magus (The Minder's War Book 3) *



  






Magus is dead and his bastion has fallen.

Enslaved by the minder Frog, Deanne must choose: live a life in blissful servitude, or defy the minders and discover the mystery behind her imprisonment and Magus’s black castle.

But the young girl Paige is alive somewhere within Deanne’s prison, and she possesses the raw talent to control all of Magus’s alien machinery. Deanne only has to find her and convince her to fight.

Outside the castle, the Goddess continues to scheme. As she works to destroy all who would stand against her, more minders turn on her. The destruction of the black castle would send a clear signal: to defy her means death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently free here.

*Esther's Story: Recon Marine (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 2)*



  






Esther Lysander, the driven, professional Marine ever conscious of the heavy weight of her father’s legacy, is selected to become an officer. She has high goals for her career—very high goals—and she believes the best method to achieve success is to be a complete hard-ass, keeping emotions at bay. This outlook has resulted in some notable achievements, but at the cost of friends and her relationship with her twin brother Noah, a price she is willing to pay.

First as an infantry platoon commander, then as a Recon Marine, Esther develops as a tactical commander, all the time putting her career first and foremost. As she grows into her billets, however, she begins to realize there is more to being a leader of Marines than simply the mission at hand. A true leader cannot consider her subordinates as mere chess pieces in her rise to the top, and a true Marine has to put the needs of the Corps and Federation above her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wonder Boy of Whistle Stop: A Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A heartwarming novel about secrets of youth rediscovered, hometown memories, and the magical moments in ordinary lives, from the beloved author of Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe

“A gift, a blessing and a triumph . . . celebrates the bonds of family and friends—and the possibilities of recovery and renewal.”—The Free Lance–Star*

Bud Threadgoode grew up in the bustling little railroad town of Whistle Stop with his mother, Ruth, church-going and proper, and his Aunt Idgie, the fun-loving hell-raiser. Together they ran the town’s popular Whistle Stop Cafe, known far and wide for its fun and famous fried green tomatoes. And as Bud often said of his childhood to his daughter Ruthie, “How lucky can you get?”

But sadly, as the railroad yards shut down and Whistle Stop became a ghost town, nothing was left but boarded-up buildings and memories of a happier time.

Then one day, Bud decides to take one last trip, just to see what has become of his beloved Whistle Stop. In so doing, he discovers new friends, as well as surprises about Idgie’s life, about Ninny Threadgoode and other beloved Fannie Flagg characters, and about the town itself. He also sets off a series of events, both touching and inspiring, which change his life and the lives of his daughter and many others. Could these events all be just coincidences? Or something else? And can you really go home again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Old Bones (Nora Kelly Book 1)*



  






*The #1 NYT bestselling authors Preston & Child bring the true story of the ill-fated Donner Party to new life in this thrilling novel of archaeology, history, murder, and suspense.*
Nora Kelly, a young curator at the Santa Fe Institute of Archaeology, is approached by historian Clive Benton with a once-in-a-lifetime proposal: to lead a team in search of the so-called "Lost Camp" of the tragic Donner Party. This was a group of pioneers who earned a terrible place in American history when they became snow-bound in the California mountains in 1847, their fate unknown until the first skeletonized survivors stumbled out of the wilderness, raving about starvation, murder-and cannibalism.

Benton tells Kelly he has stumbled upon an amazing find: the long-sought diary of one of the victims, which has an enigmatic description of the Lost Camp. Nora agrees to lead an expedition to locate and excavate it-to reveal its long-buried secrets.

Once in the mountains, however, they learn that discovering the camp is only the first step in a mounting journey of fear. For as they uncover old bones, they expose the real truth of what happened, one that is far more shocking and bizarre than mere cannibalism. And when those ancient horrors lead to present-day violence on a grand scale, rookie FBI agent Corrie Swanson is assigned the case...only to find that her first investigation might very well be her last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Conviction*



  






*A true crime podcast sets a trophy wife's present life on a collision course with her secret past in this "blazingly intense" Reese Witherspoon book club pick and New York Times Best Crime Novel of the Year (A. J. Finn).*
The day Anna McDonald's quiet, respectable life exploded started off like all the days before: Packing up the kids for school, making breakfast, listening to yet another true crime podcast. Then her husband comes downstairs with an announcement, and Anna is suddenly, shockingly alone.
Reeling, desperate for distraction, Anna returns to the podcast. Other people's problems are much better than one's own -- a sunken yacht, a murdered family, a hint of international conspiracy. But this case actually is Anna's problem. She knows one of the victims from an earlier life, a life she's taken great pains to leave behind. And she is convinced that she knows what really happened.
Then an unexpected visitor arrives on her front stoop, a meddling neighbor intervenes, and life as Anna knows it is well and truly over. The devils of her past are awakened -- and they're in hot pursuit. Convinced she has no other options, Anna goes on the run, and in pursuit of the truth, with a washed-up musician at her side and the podcast as her guide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In Cold Blood: A gripping murder mystery novel perfect for all crime thriller fans! *



  






*No secret can stay buried forever…*

As the Whitworth family begin renovations on their new home, their plans are brought to an abrupt end when they discover a body buried in the back garden.

*DI Isabel Blood* and her team are called to investigate, but as she approaches Ecclesdale Drive, a feeling of unease settles in her gut.

The property cordoned off is number 23. The house she used to live in as a child…

The forensic team estimate that the body has been in the ground for up to forty years – coinciding with the time Isabel’s family lived in the house.

Isabel’s father vanished without a trace when she was fourteen years old. And with her mother remaining tight-lipped about her father’s disappearance, Isabel can’t escape the unnerving sense of dread that it’s his body, buried in the garden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Serpentine: An Alex Delaware Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Psychologist Alex Delaware and detective Milo Sturgis search for answers to a brutal, decades-old crime in this electrifying psychological thriller from the master of suspense.*

LAPD homicide lieutenant Milo Sturgis is a master detective. He has a near-perfect solve rate and he’s written his own rule book. Some of those successes—the toughest ones—have involved his best friend, the brilliant psychologist Alex Delaware. But Milo doesn’t call Alex in unless cases are “different.”
This murder warrants an immediate call. Milo’s independence has been compromised as never before, as the department pressures him to cater to the demands of a mogul: a hard-to-fathom, megarich young woman who is obsessed with reopening the coldest of cases—the decades-old death of the mother she never knew.

The facts describe a likely loser: a mysterious woman found with a bullet in her head in a torched Cadillac that has overturned on infamously treacherous Mulholland Drive. No physical evidence, no witnesses, no apparent motive. And a slew of detectives have already worked the case and failed. But as Delaware and Sturgis begin digging, the mist begins to lift. Too many coincidences. Facts turn out to be anything but. And as they soon discover, very real threats lurking in the present.

This is Delaware/Sturgis at their best: traversing the beautiful but forbidding place known as Los Angeles and exhuming the past in order to bring a vicious killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Broken Ones: An absolutely gripping crime thriller with a jaw-dropping twist (Detective Gina Harte Book 8 ) *



  






*Amber applies a dash of red lipstick and checks herself out in the mirror before heading out on a date. ‘Don’t wait up!’ she calls to her housemates as she leaves. But Amber never returns home that night. Amber Slater is never seen again.*

The last person to see Amber was her housemate. He remembers everything she was wearing that night. He watched her leave. He listened to every word of her phone conversation with her friend before she left. He knows more about Amber’s movements than anyone.

At university, she is well-liked by her fellow students and teachers. Her tutor’s voice shakes when he is questioned by the police. Some say he and Amber were very close. Too close. Some say his wife had just found out about their relationship.

The manager at the restaurant where Amber was supposed to eat that night says she didn’t show up. Yet the chef at the restaurant is overly chatty about her. He wasn’t working that night. He wasn’t answering his phone. Nobody knows where he was when Amber went missing.

Rumours begin to circulate about Amber, it seems that everyone has a story to tell. But when the young girl’s lifeless body is found in a local park, with her blue lips glued shut, the gossip suddenly goes quiet. As the police trace the last few hours of Amber’s life, it seems that the girl simply vanished on her way to catch her bus. And when another woman goes missing in the dead of night, it’s a race against time to find her before she too is silenced forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Red Book (A Black Book Thriller 2) *



  






*Detective Billy Harney’s reputation as a dirty cop may be the only thing keeping Chicago clean in James Patterson’s most critically-acclaimed thriller since The Black Book.
*
For Detective Billy Harney, getting shot in the head, stalked by a state’s attorney, and accused of murder by his fellow cops is a normal week on the job. So when a drive-by shooting on the Chicago's west side turns political, he leads the way to a quick solve. But Harney's instincts -- his father was once chief of detectives and his twin sister, Patti, is also on the force -- run deep. As a population hungry for justice threatens to riot, he realizes that the three known victims are hardly the only casualties. When Harney starts asking questions about who's to blame, the easy answers prove to be the wrong ones. On the flip side, the less he seems to know, the longer he can keep his clandestine investigation going ... until Harney's quest to expose the evil that's rotting the city from the inside out takes him to the one place he vowed never to return: his own troubled past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Woman in the Window: A Novel*



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller – Soon to be a Major Motion Picture starring Amy Adams, Julianne Moore, and Gary Oldman – Available on Netflix on May 14, 2021*

“Astounding. Thrilling. Amazing.” *—Gillian Flynn*

“Unputdownable.” *—Stephen King*

“A dark, twisty confection.” —*Ruth Ware*

“Absolutely gripping.” —*Louise Penny*

For readers of Gillian Flynn and Tana French comes one of the decade’s most anticipated debuts, to be published in thirty-six languages around the world and already in development as a major film from Fox: a twisty, powerful Hitchcockian thriller about an agoraphobic woman who believes she witnessed a crime in a neighboring house.

_*It isn’t paranoia if it’s really happening . . .*_

Anna Fox lives alone—a recluse in her New York City home, unable to venture outside. She spends her day drinking wine (maybe too much), watching old movies, recalling happier times . . . and spying on her neighbors.

Then the Russells move into the house across the way: a father, a mother, their teenage son. The perfect family. But when Anna, gazing out her window one night, sees something she shouldn’t, her world begins to crumble—and its shocking secrets are laid bare.

What is real? What is imagined? Who is in danger? Who is in control? In this diabolically gripping thriller, no one—and nothing—is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Good Deed (An Archer Novel)*



  






*In this fast-paced historical thriller, the #1 New York Times bestselling author introduces Archer, a WWII veteran forced to investigate a small-town murder -- or risk returning to prison.*
It's 1949. When war veteran Aloysius Archer is released from Carderock Prison, he is sent to Poca City on parole with a short list of _do_'s and a much longer list of _don't_s: _do_ report regularly to his parole officer, _don't _go to bars, certainly _don't _drink alcohol, _do_ get a job -- and _don't _ever associate with loose women.

The small town quickly proves more complicated and dangerous than Archer's years serving in the war or his time in jail. Within a single night, his search for gainful employment -- and a stiff drink -- leads him to a local bar, where he is hired for what seems like a simple job: to collect a debt owed to a powerful local businessman, Hank Pittleman.

Soon Archer discovers that recovering the debt won't be so easy. The indebted man has a furious grudge against Hank and refuses to pay; Hank's clever mistress has her own designs on Archer; and both Hank and Archer's stern parole officer, Miss Crabtree, are keeping a sharp eye on him.

When a murder takes place right under Archer's nose, police suspicions rise against the ex-convict, and Archer realizes that the crime could send him right back to prison . . . if he doesn't use every skill in his arsenal to track down the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Sentinel: A Jack Reacher Novel*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Jack Reacher is back! The “utterly addictive” (The New York Times) series continues as acclaimed author Lee Child teams up with his brother, Andrew Child, fellow thriller writer extraordinaire.

“One of the many great things about Jack Reacher is that he’s larger than life while remaining relatable and believable. The Sentinel shows that two Childs are even better than one.”—James Patterson*

As always, Reacher has no particular place to go, and all the time in the world to get there. One morning he ends up in a town near Pleasantville, Tennessee.

But there’s nothing pleasant about the place.

In broad daylight Reacher spots a hapless soul walking into an ambush. “It was four against one” . . . so Reacher intervenes, with his own trademark brand of conflict resolution.

The man he saves is Rusty Rutherford, an unassuming IT manager, recently fired after a cyberattack locked up the town’s data, records, information . . . and secrets. Rutherford wants to stay put, look innocent, and clear his name.

Reacher is intrigued. There’s more to the story. The bad guys who jumped Rutherford are part of something serious and deadly, involving a conspiracy, a cover-up, and murder—all centered on a mousy little guy in a coffee-stained shirt who has no idea what he’s up against.

Rule one: if you don’t know the trouble you’re in, keep Reacher by your side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Shoe: How a New Breed of Wall Street Lawyers Changed Big Business and the American Century*



  






*The fascinating true story of how a group of visionary attorneys helped make American business synonymous with Big Business, and Wall Street the center of the financial world

“Entertaining.”—The Wall Street Journal • “Fast-paced history.”—Library Journal • “Insightful and revealing."—Kirkus • “Captivating.”—BookPage*
The legal profession once operated on a smaller scale—folksy lawyers arguing for fairness and justice before a judge and jury. But by the year 1900, a new type of lawyer was born, one who understood business as well as the law. Working hand in glove with their clients, over the next two decades these New York City “white shoe” lawyers devised and implemented legal strategies that would drive the business world throughout the twentieth century. These lawyers were architects of the monopolistic new corporations so despised by many, and acted as guardians who helped the kings of industry fend off government overreaching. Yet they also quietly steered their robber baron clients away from a “public be damned” attitude toward more enlightened corporate behavior during a period of progressive, turbulent change in America.

Author John Oller, himself a former Wall Street lawyer, gives us a richly-written glimpse of turn-of-the-century New York, from the grandeur of private mansions and elegant hotels and the city’s early skyscrapers and transportation systems, to the depths of its deplorable tenement housing conditions. Some of the biggest names of the era are featured, including business titans J. P. Morgan and John D. Rockefeller, lawyer-statesmen Elihu Root and Charles Evans Hughes, and presidents Theodore Roosevelt, William Howard Taft, and Woodrow Wilson.

Among the colorful, high-powered lawyers vividly portrayed, _White Shoe_ focuses on three: Paul Cravath, who guided his client George Westinghouse in his war against Thomas Edison and launched a new model of law firm management—the “Cravath system”; Frank Stetson, the “attorney general” for financier J. P. Morgan who fiercely defended against government lawsuits to break up Morgan’s business empires; and William Nelson Cromwell, the lawyer “who taught the robber barons how to rob,” and was best known for his instrumental role in creating the Panama Canal.

In _White Shoe_, the story of this small but influential band of Wall Street lawyers who created Big Business is fully told for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Titanic and the City of Widows It Left Behind: The Forgotten Victims of the Fatal Voyage *



  






*“Harrowing and emotional . . . A tribute to the enduring power of family. The story of the disaster’s widows uplifts and devastates in equal measure.” —Gareth Russell, author of The Ship of Dreams*

When the _Titanic_ foundered in April 1912, the world’s focus was on the tragedy of the passengers who lost their lives. Ever since, in films, dramatizations, adaptations and books, the focus has mostly continued to be on the ones who died.

_The Titanic and the City of Widows It Left Behind_ focuses on another group of people—the widows and children of the crew who perished on board.

Author Julie Cook’s great-grandfather was a stoker who died on the _Titanic_. Her great-grandmother had to raise five children with no breadwinner.

This book focuses on Emily and the widows like her who had to fight for survival through great hardship, while still grieving for the men they loved who’d died on the ship. Using original archive sources and with accounts from descendants of crew who also lost their lives, the book asks how these women survived through abject poverty and grief—and why their voices have been silent for so long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kremlin Wives: The Secret Lives of the Women Behind the Kremlin Walls—From Lenin to Gorbachev *



  






For over seventy years the Kremlin was the bastion of the all-powerful Soviet rulers. A great deal is known about the men who held millions of fates in their iron grip, yet little is known about the women—the wives and mistresses—who shared their lives. They took part in the Revolution and its aftermath, bore children, and suffered abuse; some were arrested and sent to Siberia, driven to suicide, or even murdered. In 1991 the KGB granted the author access to its secret files, which, together with the author’s own research and interviews, provided the material for this book. Here for the first time the stark and sometimes scandalous truth about these women is revealed.

Lenin’s wife worked passionately for the Revolution alongside her husband, from the time of Lenin’s exile until her death. His mistress was also a close friend of his wife. Stalin married Nadezhda Alliluyeva when she was only sixteen. Earlier, he had had a relationship with Nadezhda’s mother, and there is strong evidence that his wife may also have been his daughter. When she was found dead in a pool of blood, the official verdict was suicide, but many believe she was murdered. Secret Police Chief Lavrenti Beria, known as “The Butcher,” roamed the streets in Moscow in a curtain-drawn limousine, stalking young girls who would later be abducted by his agents. One was forced to marry Beria—his wife Nina Teimurazovna.

Among the many other Kremlin “wives” portrayed here are: Alexandra Kollontai, feminist and supporter of “free love”; Larissa Reisner, Boris Pasternak’s muse; Olga Kameneva, Trotsky’s sister; Nina Khrushchev; Victoria Brezhnev; Galina Brezhneva; Tatyana Fillipovna Andropov, and Raisa Gorbachev—supposedly the only Soviet ruler’s wife to have married for love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Underground: My Life with SDS and the Weathermen *



  






Mark Rudd, former ’60s radical student leader and onetime fugitive member of the notorious Weather Underground, tells his compelling and engrossing story for the first time in _Underground. _The chairman of the SDS and leader of the 1968 student uprising at Columbia University, Rudd offers a gripping narrative of his political awakening and fugitive life during one of the most influential periods in modern U.S. history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prime Deceptions: A Novel (Chilling Effect Book 2)*



  






*The lovably flawed crew of La Sirena Negra and their psychic cats return in this fast-paced and outrageously fun science-fiction novel, in which they confront past failures and face new threats in the far reaches of space from the author of the critically acclaimed Chilling Effect.*

Captain Eva Innocente and the crew of _La Sirena Negra_ find themselves once again on the fringe of populated space—and at the center of a raging covert war. When Eva’s sister asks for help locating a missing scientist, promises of a big paycheck and a noble cause convince Eva to take the job despite lingering trust issues.

With reluctant assistance from her estranged mother, Eva and her crew follow the missing scientist’s trail across the universe, from the costume-filled halls of a never-ending convention to a dangerous bot-fighting arena. They ultimately find themselves at the last place Eva wants to see again—Garilia—where she experienced her most shameful and haunting failure. 

To complete her mission and get paid, Eva must navigate a paradise embroiled in a rebellion, where massive forests and pristine beaches hide psychic creatures and pervasive surveillance technology. Can she find her quarry while avoiding the oppressive local regime, or will she be doomed to repeat past mistakes when her dark deeds come to light?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.41

*The Spoils of War (The Kurgan War Book 9)*



  






In this penultimate story of The Kurgan War, Michael and Tarina Sheridan arrive at the Kurgan homeworld to join Ambassador Sheridan in signing the peace treaty finally ending years of bloody war. However, before the treaty can be signed the Kurgans are attacked by an aggressor species who ruthless slaughter millions. Michael Sheridan realizes that to protect Earth, he must join with the Kurgans and try to find out who or what was behind the attack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Noah's Story: Marine Tanker (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 3)*



  






Noah Lysander, son of the former Marine Commandant and Chairman of the Federation, followed his twin sister in enlisting as a Marine. While Esther excelled, getting commissioned as an officer, Noah is not so driven, and when he proposes to Miriam, he makes a pledge to be a better husband and future parent than his own father had been.

Reenlisting for armor, Noah becomes a crewman on an M1 Davis, the most powerful tank ever developed. He quickly finds out that despite nominal peace within the Federation, the deployment demands placed on his platoon are heavy, and his relationship with his growing family begins to suffer. As a Marine tanker, he’s a natural and has found his niche in the Corps, but at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Esther's Story: Special Duty (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 4)*



  






Captain Esther Lysander, UFMC, is a combat Marine. Her new orders, however, are APOC, or “At the Pleasure of the Chairman,” and while she knows this type of assignment could be career-threatening, she feels duty-bound to accept them.

There is no SOP for being APOC, except that it isn't combat-as-usual. Part spy, part soldier, part political window dressing, Esther has to adapt to everything from clandestine meetings with rebel forces, hostage rescues, and off-the-record sniper missions to being a courier between the chairman and other heads of state. There are many ways to serve the Federation, and being a combat Marine may not be the most dangerous one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood United (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 5)*



  






Twins living in their father's oversized shadow as a Marine. One officer, one enlisted.

Can they do justice to their father's memory?

The demands of military service can be rough on loved ones, whether husband and wife or brother and sister, and that is no different for Esther and Noah Lysander, twin children of General Ryck Lysander, former Chairman of the United Federation. But blood still runs deep, and when Esther, now a battalion commander, finds herself suddenly without a sergeant major, she turns to family. Against all advice, she pulls strings to get Noah assigned to the battalion to assist her in preparing it for a routine deployment.

“Routine” deployments don’t always remain routine for the Federation Marines and Navy, and soon, the battalion is thrust into action. It is one thing to deal with port visits and show-the-flag ceremonies, but when things get serious, can Esther and Noah lead the battalion in combat as the professional warriors they’ve become, or will their family ties affect their decisions?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bohica Savage Brawl: Two Complete Zoo Series: The BOHICA Chronicles and Team Savage*



  






*"What do you know about the ZOO?"*

Delve into the adventures and dangers The Zoo has to offer with two complete series set in an alien oasis in the desert. Get both The Bohica Chronicles and Team Savage in this 7-book boxed set.

_Born from the fertile imagination of bestselling author Michael Anderle._

*The BOHICA Chronicles:*

*Kicked out of the military for brawling, what can three friends from different countries do to make some needed money?*


With nothing in their future, Former US Marine Charles, ex-SAS Booker, and ex-Australian Army Roo decide to give the Zoo a shot.

Without the contacts, without backing, without knowing what they are getting into, they scramble to get their foot in the door to even make rent in one of the most dangerous areas in the world.

_With high rewards comes high risk. Can they learn on the job, where failure means death?_

*Relying on their training, they will scratch, claw, and take the most dangerous jobs to prove themselves, but will it be enough? Can they fight the establishment and the Zoo at the same time?*

_And what the heck’s up with that puppy they found?_

*The Bohica Chronicles includes:*


Reprobates
Degenerates
Redeemables
Thor
*Team Savage Series:*

The former sergeant took in a deep breath, tilting his head as he looked at the man in front of him.

“Unofficially? It’s a military experiment gone bad, with all the pros and cons that come with it. No official word was shared, of course. This means that I don’t officially know the source of the damn jungle starting to cover the Sahara Desert nicknamed the Zoo comes from some goop that was found on a missile that may or may not have alien origins."

He stopped his explanation a moment and eyed the Retired Colonel in front of him, "Remind me, what is the government’s official stance on aliens again?”

Anderson smirked, "The jury is still out on that one."

Jeremiah Johnson needs a job, and Retired Marine Colonel Anderson needs a man with Johnson's particular skills.

_Fast._

*The Team Savage series includes:*


Kill Or Be Killed
Dead or Alive
Vengeance Or Death


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Azophi Academy Complete Series Boxed Set: Unique Military Education *



  






*Jackson Reese deals with aliens on a daily basis.*

As a Special Forces captain, he’s at the top of his game. He can rise no higher.

Or so he thought.

*Pick up this complete series boxed set at a discounted price to join Jackson Reese as he takes on and learns everything Azophi Academy has to teach him and his teammates. One wrong move could endanger the Academy, the Special Forces, his government. Will his new adventure cost him his life?*

_*Control:*_

His superior sees more in him and is sending him to a place that will change his life.

*Welcome to Azophi Academy.*

A different kind of second chance.

Jackson learns fast - the academy believes in active participation – even if you die trying.

Can Jackson cope with Cia, his new partner and pilot? She’s unlike him in every way and enjoys making sure he knows it.

He’ll have to learn a lot - and fast - if he’s going to survive the Azophi experience. More importantly, humanity needs him to survive, because the aliens are training their best too.

Who will have the greatest warriors?

*Also included in this boxed set:*


Trust
Hide
Truth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Coalition Defense Force: First to Fight (An Epic Military Science Fiction Box Set) *



  






*Almost 1,300 pages of Military Science Fiction action!

Courage. Commitment. Faith.*

The brave men and women of the Coalition Defense Force are the only line of defense against a merciless enemy when peace in the Sagittarius Arm is destroyed by a vicious sneak attack. Experience three unique perspectives in an ongoing galactic fight for survival in this first-in-series boxed set.



Reservist Fighter Pilot Lieutenant Justin Spencer never expected a live-action battle during his annual two-week tour with the CDF. But when the communist League of Sol arrives on the scene with overwhelming force, illusions of returning home are shattered with one shot across Justin’s cockpit. Now it’s full-on engagement or permanent elimination in _*Weapons Free*_, book one in the *BATTLEGROUP Z* series.



As war rages on in the first installment of the *ECHOES OF WAR* series, the CDF’s struggle for the cause of freedom continues in _*Fight the Good Fight*_. Colonel David Cohen sacrifices dreams of becoming a rabbi when his courage under fire brings quick promotion—and nightmares filled with condemnation for those he couldn’t save. David must face the enemy within and square the tenets of his faith with his responsibility to crew and country, or see billions enslaved by a ruthless regime.



While most in the CDF are in it defend their homes, some merely seek their own enrichment. Merchant ship captain James Henry learned that hard lesson years before, surrendering to dishonorable dismissal from the CDF to protect his fellow officers from a treacherous superior. In _*Breach of Peace*_, Jim is once again caught between opposing factions as merchant vessels go missing in neutral space and he’s called upon to hunt down the only survivor. But this time he knows how to play the game in book one of the *BREACH OF FAITH* series.

Includes:


Weapons Free, Book 1 of the Battlegroup Z Series
Fight the Good Fight, Book 1 of the Echoes of War Series
Breach of Peace, Book 1 of the Breach of Faith Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Pike Chronicles - Books 1 - 10*



  






*Over 3,000 pages of military science fiction action adventure

The 1st 10 hit space operas from The Pike Chronicles:*

Book 1: Sol Shall Rise
Book 2: Prevail
Book 3: Ronin
Book 4: Ghost Fleet
Book 5: Interstellar War
Book 6: Vanquish
Book 7: Galactic Empire
Book 8: Armada
Book 9: Galactic War
Book 10: Vanguard

The Sol System was conquered and humans lived as slaves for 500 long years.

Now, after years of brutal warfare, humanity has been liberated. Liberation, however, comes at a cost, and the Sol System has become nothing more than a puppet state for a vast galactic empire.

For Jon Pike, a war hero who has lost everything, there is no substitute for freedom. He blames the aliens for humanity’s troubles, especially the one living inside him.

But when he is sent on a top secret mission into unexplored regions of the galaxy he discovers that humanity’s troubles are just getting started.

Can he find freedom for himself and humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eleanor Oliphant Is Completely Fine: A Novel*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER AND THE PERFECT HOLIDAY GIFT 

A Reese Witherspoon Book Club Pick

“Beautifully written and incredibly funny, Eleanor Oliphant Is Completely Fine is about the importance of friendship and human connection. I fell in love with Eleanor, an eccentric and regimented loner whose life beautifully unfolds after a chance encounter with a stranger; I think you will fall in love, too!” —Reese Witherspoon
No one’s ever told Eleanor that life should be better than fine. *

Meet Eleanor Oliphant: She struggles with appropriate social skills and tends to say exactly what she’s thinking. Nothing is missing in her carefully timetabled life of avoiding social interactions, where weekends are punctuated by frozen pizza, vodka, and phone chats with Mummy. 

But everything changes when Eleanor meets Raymond, the bumbling and deeply unhygienic IT guy from her office. When she and Raymond together save Sammy, an elderly gentleman who has fallen on the sidewalk, the three become the kinds of friends who rescue one another from the lives of isolation they have each been living. And it is Raymond’s big heart that will ultimately help Eleanor find the way to repair her own profoundly damaged one.

Soon to be a major motion picture produced by Reese Witherspoon, _Eleanor Oliphant Is Completely Fine_ is the smart, warm, and uplifting story of an out-of-the-ordinary heroine whose deadpan weirdness and unconscious wit make for an irresistible journey as she realizes. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Around the World in a Bad Mood!: Confessions of a Flight Attendant*



  






This hilarious book confronts every aspect of a flight attendant's absurd world--from the endless array of passenger demands, to the secret language of flight attendants, and a unique version of the Safety Demo Shuffle. Fasten your seatbelt and prepare yourself for a side-splitting perspective on the trials and tribulations of air travel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To Fudge or Not to Fudge (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 2)*



  






*A confectioner makes a not-so-sweet discovery while walking her dog in this delightful mystery with fudge recipes included.*

Life is sweet for Allie McMurphy, proud owner of Historic McMurphy Hotel and Fudge Shop on Michigan’s Mackinac Island—until murder and deception leave a bitter taste. . .

With summer in bloom and tourists afoot, Allie is out walking her pup, Mal, when the curious canine digs up a bone from under a flowering lilac bush. The bone leads to a toe that’s missing a body. For the successful confectioner it's only the first in a series of sour events in the middle of the island's Lilac Fest. When her stint on a cooking reality show swirls up a trail of foul play, Allie will have to outwit a cunning killer if she wants to continue living la dolce vita. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Weight (Lizzy Gardner Series, Book 2)*



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

Private investigator Lizzy Gardner knows a thing or two about living in the past. As a teenager, she was terrorized by a serial killer, an ordeal that haunted her for more than a decade before the maniac was finally stopped. So when terminally ill Ruth Fullerton begs Lizzy to reopen the cold case into her daughter’s disappearance, it’s hard to say no. More than twenty years have passed since Carol Fullerton vanished, abandoning her car by the side of a California freeway. The police wrote her off as a runaway, yet something tells Lizzy the truth isn’t so simple…

Carol’s cold case has barely begun to thaw when Andrea Kramer shows up at Lizzy’s door. Andrea’s sister, Diane, has been missing for months, and she’s convinced a charismatic weight-loss guru—part Tony Robbins and part Richard Simmons—is responsible. Diane was obese, but could her obsession with losing weight have led to her disappearance?

As if two active missing persons cases weren’t enough, Lizzy is also trying to manage her two teenage assistants, including one as wounded and haunted by her past as Lizzy.

Fast-paced and deftly plotted, this impressive follow-up to the best-selling _Abducted_ finds Sacramento PI Lizzy Gardner in over her head—but more determined than ever to help those no one else will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Close Her Eyes (The Inspector Thanet Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*A mystery about a missing girl and a secretive church in a small English village from an author known for “character and psychological insight” (The Washington Post).*

On a blistering summer weekend, as all of England rushes to the seashore, Det. Inspector Luke Thanet is looking forward to a few days off to putter around his garden and forget the stresses of his job. A famously soft-hearted detective, Thanet takes every crime personally, and he’s overdue for a break. But when a young girl goes missing, it’s all hands on deck. Thanet will move heaven and earth to bring Charity Pritchard home alive. But do her parents even want her found?

Charity’s family belongs to a strict fundamentalist religious order, and they insist that the investigation of her disappearance be left up to God. But when the holy approach fails tragically and Charity is found brutally murdered, Thanet and his partner, the impetuous young Mike Lineham, will tear the church apart to find her killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Compromising Positions (The Judith Singer Series Book 2)*



  






*The New York Times bestseller about a bored Long Island housewife turned amateur detective: “Clever, deft . . . and very funny” (The Washington Post).*

Though she can’t admit it to herself, Judith Singer is bored. Each morning she kisses her husband on his way to work, and each evening she fixes him dinner. Three nights a week, they make tepid love. Life in their Long Island split-level is a ho-hum affair, but when a local dentist is murdered in his office, Judith’s curiosity gets the better of her. Judith soon learns that Dr. Fleckstein’s private life wasn’t as immaculate as his smile, and anyone in town might be the murderer. And when her neighbor becomes the chief suspect, Judith must find the real killer or risk losing her only friend in all of suburbia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beggarman, Thief: A Novel*



  






*A family confronts its dark past in this saga of murder, revenge, and redemption by the New York Times–bestselling author of Rich Man, Poor Man.*

In Irwin Shaw’s celebrated novel _Rich Man, Poor Man_, the Jordache clan was divided and scattered by the forces of American culture and capitalism after World War II. In this potent sequel, the family reunites after a terrible act of violence. Wesley never really knew his father, Tom, the black sheep of the Jordache family. Driven by his sorrow and a need for justice, Wesley uncovers surprising truths about his estranged family’s complicated past. Focused, forceful, and deeply moving, _Beggarman, Thief_ is a stunning novel by a true American literary master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Skin Game (A Teddy Fay Novel Book 3)*



  






*Teddy Fay returns to his roots in espionage, in the latest thriller from #1 New York Times-bestselling author Stuart Woods.*

When Teddy Fay receives a freelance assignment from a gentleman he can't refuse, he jets off to Paris on the hunt for a treasonous criminal. But as Teddy unearths more information that just doesn't seem to connect, his straightforward mission becomes far bigger--and stranger--than he could imagine. The trail of bread crumbs leads to secrets hidden within secrets, evildoers trading in money and power, and a global threat on an unprecedented scale. Under the beautiful veneer of the City of Lights, true villainy lurks in the shadows...and Teddy Fay alone can prevent the impending disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Treason Flight *



  






Jack "Rattler" Owen is a Navy pilot on a combat deployment struggling with life at sea. If dealing with separation from his family, the constant grind of shipboard life and malfunctions in the E-2C Hawkeye weren't enough, it now seems that someone is out to get him. As he tries to navigate his time on the aircraft carrier he realizes that things are not adding up in his squadron. Rattler is faced with having to choose the safe path or the path that could end his career or even his life to expose the leadership that is willing to stop at nothing to benefit their own agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The New Guinea Job (A Case Lee Novel Book 2) *



  






When a mysterious client asks former Delta Force operator Case Lee to investigate a massive New Guinea gold discovery, the job quickly unravels into an incredible world of spies, terrorists, and tribal headhunters. Case—with a sense he’s being played—walks away from the entire mess. Until life-threatening events pull him back in. This time, he’s not taking any prisoners.

A murdered wife. A bounty on his head. Case lives an isolated life on the Ace of Spades, an old wooden cruiser plying the waters of the Intracoastal Waterway from Virginia to Florida. His only friends are a collection of former Delta Force teammates spread across the globe. And an enigmatic broker of clandestine information, Jules of the Clubhouse.

Case wants out. But bounty hunters and spies and shadowed players keep pulling him back in. And discover his special skills. Very special skills. If you like Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp, you'll love this new novel from acclaimed author Vince Milam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Intelligence Happens *



  






*A lively journey through the brain’s inner workings from “one of the world’s leading cognitive neuroscientists” (The Wall Street Journal).*

Human intelligence builds sprawling cities, vast cornfields, and complex microchips. It takes us from the atom to the limits of the universe. How does the biological brain, a collection of billions of cells, enable us to do things no other species can do?

In this book, neuroscientist John Duncan offers an adventure story—the story of the hunt for basic principles of human intelligence, behavior, and thought. Using results drawn from classical studies of intelligence testing; from attempts to build computers that think; from studies of how minds change after brain damage; from modern discoveries of brain imaging; and from groundbreaking recent research, he synthesizes often difficult-to-understand information into clear, fascinating prose about how brains work.

Moving from the foundations of psychology, artificial intelligence, and neuroscience to the most current scientific thinking, _How Intelligence Happens_ is “a timely, original, and highly readable contribution to our understanding” (Nancy Kanwisher, MIT) from a winner of the Heineken Prize for Cognitive Science


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*How to Behave Badly in Elizabethan England: A Guide for Knaves, Fools, Harlots, Cuckolds, Drunkards, Liars, Thieves, and Braggarts*



  






*Offensive language, insolent behavior, slights, brawls, and scandals come alive in Ruth Goodman’s uproarious history for mischievous Anglophiles.*


With this “impeccable” (_BBC History_) chronicle, acclaimed popular historian Ruth Goodman reveals a Renaissance Britain particularly rank with troublemakers. From snooty needlers who took aim with a cutting “thee,” to lowbrow drunkards with revolting table manners, Goodman’s “gleeful and illuminating” (_Booklist_, starred review) portrait of offenses most foul draws upon advice manuals, court cases, and sermons. Wicked readers will delight in learning why quoting Shakespeare was poor form, and why curses hurled at women were almost always about sex (_no surprise there_). “Accessible, fun, and historically accurate” (_Publishers Weekly_, starred review), _How to Behave Badly_ is a celebration of one of history’s naughtiest periods, when derision was an art form.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*'Young Man, You'll Never Die': A World War II Fighter Pilot In North Africa, Burma & Malaya*



  






*A British Royal Air Force pilot recounts fighting over African deserts and Asian jungles during World War II in this military memoir.*

Merton Naydler joined the RAF at the age of nineteen and served for the next six years until May 1946. He flew Spitfires and Hurricanes during a tour of duty that took him to North Africa, Burma, and Malaya. This well written and extremely entertaining memoir portrays wartime life in the desert environment where sand, flies, life under canvas made living and flying a daunting experience. When Naydler was posted to Burma he was filled with “a deep and genuine dread.” After a long uncomfortable trip, he joined 11 Squadron and was then faced with Japanese Zeroes in combat over dense tropical jungle rather than Bf 109s over a barren desert terrain. “Daytime flying was hot as hell, the humidity intense”—the author’s description of his new posting that goes on to describe life in “Death Valley,” named because of the likeliness of falling victim to tropical disease rather than enemy aircraft . . .

This is the story of a sergeant pilot who learned his trade the hard way in action over Africa and then honed his combat skills in the skies over Japanese-held tropical forests where he was eventually commissioned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anatomy of Malice: The Enigma of the Nazi War Criminals*



  






*An eminent psychiatrist delves into the minds of Nazi leadershipin “a fresh look at the nature of wickedness, and at our attempts to explain it” (Sir Simon Wessely, Royal College of Psychiatrists).*

When the ashes had settled after World War II and the Allies convened an international war crimes trial in Nuremberg, a psychiatrist, Douglas Kelley, and a psychologist, Gustave Gilbert, tried to fathom the psychology of the Nazi leaders, using extensive psychiatric interviews, IQ tests, and Rorschach inkblot tests. The findings were so disconcerting that portions of the data were hidden away for decades and the research became a topic for vituperative disputes. Gilbert thought that the war criminals’ malice stemmed from depraved psychopathology. Kelley viewed them as morally flawed, ordinary men who were creatures of their environment. Who was right?

Drawing on his decades of experience as a psychiatrist and the dramatic advances within psychiatry, psychology, and neuroscience since Nuremberg, Joel E. Dimsdale looks anew at the findings and examines in detail four of the war criminals, Robert Ley, Hermann Göring, Julius Streicher, and Rudolf Hess. Using increasingly precise diagnostic tools, he discovers a remarkably broad spectrum of pathology. _Anatomy of Malice_ takes us on a complex and troubling quest to make sense of the most extreme evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Raising Steam (Discworld Book 40)*



  






*The new Discworld novel, the 40th in the series, sees the Disc's first train come steaming into town.*

Change is afoot in Ankh-Morpork. Discworld's first steam engine has arrived, and once again Moist von Lipwig finds himself with a new and challenging job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Log of Phileas Fogg (Wold Newton)*



  






*Inspired by Around the World in Eighty Days, this classic sci-fi steampunk tale combines aliens with iconic characters like Sherlock Holmes, Flash Gordon, and James Bond*

In a delicious slice of sci-fi whimsy that sits cleverly alongside Verne’s original tale, Phileas Fogg's epic global journey is not the product of a daft wager but, in fact, a covert mission to chase down the elusive Captain Nemo—who is none other than Professor Moriarty. A secret alien war has raged on Earth for years and is about to culminate in this epic race . . .

Part of the Wold Newton universe, _The Other Log of Phileas Fogg_ is set in a world in which Sherlock Holmes, Flash Gordon, Doc Savage, James Bond, and Jack the Ripper are all mysteriously connected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sentinel (Deadmen's War Book 1)*



  






*From the ashes of the ancients, a cataclysmic new threat rises.*

Born on a forsaken desert planet, Cole Shaw has two options - perish from starvation and disease, or enlist in the New World Republic’s armed forces. He chooses the military. For the first time, he thinks he has a shot at a better life. But survival is not guaranteed.

Leading an elite team of mech operators, he is deployed to a frozen planet called Ferrous where dangerous relics of a past war lurk beneath the ice and savage creatures prowl the barren wastelands. Scientists on Ferrous are chasing rumors of godlike technologies buried in the ruins of a long-extinct civilization. When Shaw and his team are assigned to protect the researchers, they face an unexpected, merciless new enemy desperate to stop them.

An ancient secret has been awakened on Ferrous. The deadly race to claim this terrifying power has only just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Killing Dance: An Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Novel*



  






*In the sixth adventure in the #1 New York Times bestselling series, Anita Blake’s unique skills make her a wanted woman—by vampire, by werewolf, and by a hit man...*

Though she’s dating a vampire and a werewolf, Anita is keeping them at arm’s length. Which isn’t easy considering that Jean-Claude is the master vampire of St. Louis and Richard Zeeman is the sexiest junior high school teacher she’s ever seen.

Just to complicate Anita’s already messy life, someone has put a price on her head. Love cannot save her this time, so she turns to Edward, hit man extraordinaire for help. But finding the person behind it won’t be easy, because she’s made a lot of enemies—human and otherwise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*State of the Onion (A White House Chef Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Introducing White House Assistant Chef Olivia Paras, who is rising-and sleuthing-to the top.

Includes recipes for a complete presidential menu!* Never let them see you sweat-that's White House Assistant Chef Olivia Paras's motto, which is pretty hard to honor in the most important kitchen in the world. She's hell-bent on earning her dream job, Executive Chef. There's just one thing: her nemesis is vying for it, too. Well, that and the fact that an elusive assassin wants to see her fry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trouble in Triplicate (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 14) *



  






They all thought they were about to die . . . and they were right. Dazy Perrit was an underworld kingpin until a hail of bullets sent him into early retirement. Ben Jensen was a well-connected publisher until a determined gunman severed all his connections. Eugene R. Poor made novelties like exploding cigars until one of them blew him to kingdom come. Only the gourmet sleuth, Nero Wolfe, and his sidekick, Archie Goodwin, can solve the deadly equation of murder times three.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Divided Sky (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 13) *



  






*One dead. One missing.
Loyalty pulls Wolf into the case. Getting back out alive will be another matter.

The latest brand new thrill-ride mystery in the #1 Amazon bestselling David Wolf series.*

One man is dead and another is missing down south near Ridgway, Colorado. When the local law enforcement reaches out to Chief Detective David Wolf's department, his task is to check on former-sheriff Harold "Hal" Burton. Because a person of interest in the case has also gone missing--Burton's estranged nephew, Jesse. 

Out of loyalty to his old boss, Wolf is sucked into the case, and it soon becomes clear there is more going on than meets the eye. And as for disturbing clues, there are plenty to meet the eye when they arrive in Ridgway.

Meanwhile, change is in the air back in Rocky Points, as palpable as the buzz before a lightning strike. And it looks like if Wolf can survive the forces at play amid the jagged skies of the San Juan mountains, then more trouble awaits at home. 

The acclaimed Amazon bestselling David Wolf mystery-thriller series continues in this new pulse-pounding mystery thriller, where things are not always what they seem. If Wolf wants to see justice served and stay around to see another day, he'll need to draw on all his wits. But, this time even that may not be enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sinner: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*



  






Not even the icy temperatures of a typical New England winter can match the bone-chilling scene of carnage discovered at the chapel of Our Lady of Divine Light. Within the cloistered convent lie two nuns–one dead, one critically injured–victims of an unspeakably savage attacker. The brutal crime appears to be without motive, but medical examiner Maura Isles’s autopsy of the dead woman yields a shocking surprise: Twenty-year-old Sister Camille gave birth before she was murdered. Then another body is found, mutilated beyond recognition. Together, Isles and homicide detective Jane Rizzoli uncover an ancient horror that connects these terrible slaughters. As long-buried secrets come to light, Maura Isles finds herself drawn inexorably toward the heart of an investigation that strikes close to home–and toward a dawning revelation about the killer’s identity too shattering to consider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Death and Life of Bobby Z*



  






*FROM THE BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF *_*THE CARTEL.*_

When Tim Kearney, a small-time criminal, slits the throat of a Hell's Angel and draws a life sentence in a prison full of gang members, he knows he’s pretty much a dead man. That’s until the DEA makes Kearney an offer: impersonate the late, legendary dope smuggler Bobby Z so that the agency can trade him for one of their own, who was captured by a Mexican drug kingpin. Knowing his chances of survival are a little better than in prison, Kearney accepts, and he winds up in the middle of a desert at the notorious drug lord’s lavish compound. To his surprise he meets Bobby Z's old flame, Elizabeth, and her son. At first, it’s a short vacation by the pool, but when things turn bloody, the three of them begin the most desperate flight of their lives, with drug lords, bikers, Indians, and cops furiously chasing after them. Whether he pulls it off, whether he can keep the kid and the girl and his life, makes this compelling novel a hilarious, fast-paced thriller about a con caught in a devil’s bargain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Russian Key: A Novel*



  






*“An intriguing spy novel written in the form of a memoir . . . Those seeking a fresh take on the genre will be satisfied.”—Publishers Weekly

An exciting debut for fans of The Americans and Red Sparrow.*

In 1964, at the height of the Cold War, Kate Landau, a young American expert on Russia, joins the CIA. Drawn to danger and adventure, she hopes to be sent to Moscow, but instead finds herself stuck in an office doing boring translations. When her big break comes, she’s recruited to work undercover in New York City, investigating a KGB officer posing as a UN diplomat. Exactly the kind of work she’d hoped for.

The KGB officer is not a stranger. She’d met him in Moscow years before when he was a handsome university student named Max and she was a naive American college girl visiting the Soviet Union on a rare friendship tour. Max had been her first lover. She still treasures the little gold key he'd given her one memorable night in a Moscow park.

When Kate and Max meet up again in New York and inevitably resume their love affair, it is passionate, but fraught with distrust and secret agendas. A series of dangerous events lead Kate to fear for her life—and to suspect the man who is both her lover and her enemy. Against a background of Soviet brutality and international intrigue, _The Russian Key_ will keep you guessing as it builds to its shocking and unexpected climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The XX Brain: The Groundbreaking Science Empowering Women to Maximize Cognitive Health and Prevent Alzheimer's Disease*



  






*The instant New York Times bestseller!

"In The XX Brain, Lisa meticulously guides us in the ways we can both nourish and protect ourselves, body and mind, to ensure our brains remain resilient throughout our lives."
--from the foreword by Maria Shriver

The first book to address cognitive enhancement and Alzheimer's prevention specifically in women--and to frame brain health as an essential component of Women's Health.*

In this revolutionary book, Dr. Lisa Mosconi, director of the Women's Brain Initiative at Weill Cornell Medical College, provides women with the first plan to address the unique risks of the female brain.

Until now, medical research has focused on "bikini medicine," assuming that women are essentially men with breasts and tubes. Yet women are far more likely than men to suffer from anxiety, depression, migraines, brain injuries, and strokes. They are also twice as likely to end their lives suffering from Alzheimer's disease, even when their longer lifespans are taken into account. But in the past, the female brain has received astonishingly little attention and was rarely studied by medical researchers-- resulting in a wealth of misinformation about women's health.

_The XX Brain_ confronts this crisis by revealing how the two powerful X chromosomes that distinguish women from men impact the brain first and foremost and by focusing on a key brain-protective hormone: estrogen.

Taking on all aspects of women's health, including brain fog, memory lapses, depression, stress, insomnia, hormonal imbalances, and the increased risk of dementia, Dr. Mosconi introduces cutting-edge, evidence-based approaches to protecting the female brain, including a specific diet proven to work for women, strategies to reduce stress, and useful tips for restorative sleep. She also examines the controversy about soy and hormonal replacement therapy, takes on the perils of environmental toxins, and examines the role of our microbiome. Perhaps best of all, she makes clear that it is never too late to take care of yourself.

_The XX Brain_ is a rallying cry for women to have full access to information regarding what is going on in their brains and bodies as well as a roadmap for the path to optimal, lifelong brain health.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Louis XIV *



  






Louis XIV - the Sun King or Louis the Great, as he was also known - ruled France with an iron fist for over half a century, from 1651 to his death in 1715, outliving his son and even his grandson. His court at the Palace of Versailles became the most dazzling on the Continent, and through his intelligence and cunning, he made France the leading power of Europe. Now, in this masterful biography, historian Olivier Bernier brilliantly recreates Louis XIV's world to reveal the secrets of this monarch's unequaled sovereignty and to explore the singular mystique that surrounds him today.

Not only was Louis heir to his father's throne, he felt he was divinely chosen to rule France. From the year he became king at the age of thirteen, he oversaw every aspect of government, from waging war and making political appointments to supervising the building of his many palaces.

Along with political treachery that marked Louis XIV's long reign, Bernier also brings to light the personal scandals. We witness the poignant resignation of Louis XIV's queen to her husband's parade of mistresses and illegitimate children, the infamous intrigue when the king's brother was accused of poisoning his wife in a jealous rage, and the momentous building of Versailles, not an act of monstrous self-indulgence that bankrupted the nation but the visible expression of Louis XIV's new monarchy - his ingenious methods of centering all activity around court life, thus preventing his courtiers from fomenting rebellion.

Under the Sun King, architecture, painting, music, and theater flourished, making France not only a great political force but a paradigm of fashion and culture as well. Louis XIV takes us from the grandeur of Versailles to the battlefields of the countryside, from the bedrooms of the king's mistresses to the chambers of his ministers, and presents an engrossing portrait of royal life and a commanding leader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*1774: The Long Year of Revolution*



  






*From one of our most acclaimed and original colonial historians, a groundbreaking book tracing the critical "long year" of 1774 and the revolutionary change that took place from the Boston Tea Party and the First Continental Congress to the Battles of Lexington and Concord.

A WALL STREET JOURNAL BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR*

In this masterly work of history, the culmination of more than four decades of research and thought, Mary Beth Norton looks at the sixteen months leading up to the clashes at Lexington and Concord in mid-April 1775. This was the critical, and often overlooked, period when colonists traditionally loyal to King George III began their discordant “discussions” that led them to their acceptance of the inevitability of war against the British Empire. Drawing extensively on pamphlets, newspapers, and personal correspondence, Norton reconstructs colonial political discourse as it took place throughout 1774. Late in the year, conservatives mounted a vigorous campaign criticizing the First Continental Congress. But by then it was too late. In early 1775, colonial governors informed officials in London that they were unable to thwart the increasing power of local committees and their allied provincial congresses. Although the Declaration of Independence would not be formally adopted until July 1776, Americans had in effect “declared independence ” even before the outbreak of war in April 1775 by obeying the decrees of the provincial governments they had elected rather than colonial officials appointed by the king. Norton captures the tension and drama of this pivotal year and foundational moment in American history and brings it to life as no other historian has done before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Disaster in the Desert: An Alternate History of El Alamein and Rommel's North Africa Campaign*



  






*For fans of Philip K. Dick and Harry Turtledove, a World War II alternate history novel that imagines a victory for Germany’s Rommel in North Africa.*

Summer 1942, and the war in the Middle East is in the balance. Rommel’s Axis forces are poised on the borders of Egypt and all that is needed is one last push. For that to succeed, Rommel needs supplies and for the Allies to be denied supplies. With Malta still active and disrupting the Axis shipping routes across the Mediterranean he is denied those supplies. Meanwhile, the Allied build-up continues, and Montgomery holds at El Alamein and then counter attacks. Rommel is pushed back and then, in a double blow, the Allies land in Tunisia. The collapse of North Africa leads to the invasion of Italy and contributes to the final Axis defeat.

But what if Rommel had won?

In this alternate history, Ken Delve proposes that with a few strategic changes by the Axis powers and poor decision by Allied Commanders, the outcome of could have been very different. In this scenario, the Allied invasion in Tunisia fails, Rommel defeats Montgomery and seizes Egypt, leaving the Germans well-placed to sweep up through the Middle East, capturing oil installations and joining up with German forces in Russia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Axis of Andes: World War Two in South America*



  






Berlin 1937, Adolph Hitler and his cabinet meet with representatives of the tiny Latin American nation of Ecuador. Three years later, the unfolding consequences of that fateful meeting plunge a continent into flames. What, in our history, was an almost bloodless brushfire conflict between Ecuador and Peru, escalates into a life and death struggle which spreads relentlessly to almost every country in South America, bringing death and destruction.

Axis of Andes is a stunning alternate history, exploring the baroque and tragic journey of Latin America from independence to the depression, and chronicling a dark history that might have been. A tiny change ends up altering the outcome of an election. Rippling outwards, Fascist movements gain more momentum, local politics unravel in new directions. Dominos cascade as the war spreads steadily, involving country after country in a death struggle.

Deep examinations of the history, societies and economies of each combatant reveal the underlying tensions and stresses, the fault lines and tectonic divides that drive the internal politics and international agendas of each combatant. We see scenes of the war and the combatants from their own perspective as the world falls apart around them. Written as both a history and as a series of compelling narratives,

The Axis of Andes is the first part of a two part Alternate History series which ultimately rewrites the map of South America. Volume One begins the war with the Invasion of Ecuador, the March on Lima, expanding to trench warfare between Peru and Chile, sea battles between Chile and Peru, and a jungle war slowly spreading through the interior.

Followed in July 2021, by The New World's War, chronicles the resulting Bolivian Civil war, Brazil's rain forest war and the inevitable engagement of Argentina, Paraguay, Columbia in the conflict. Over everything, the spectre of the United States, distracted by European and Asian theatres, looms darkly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*NEW WORLD WAR: Part two of AXIS OF ANDES (World War Two in South America Book 2) *



  






Berlin 1937, Adolph Hitler and his cabinet meet with representatives of a tiny Latin American nation. Years later, the unfolding consequences of that fateful meeting plunge a continent into flames.

New World War concludes the saga begun in Axis of Andes. These stunning alternate histories explore the baroque and tragic journey of Latin America from independence to the depression, and chronicling a dark history that might have been.

In Axis of Andes, a tiny change alters the outcome of an election. Rippling outwards, Fascist movements gain more momentum, local politics unravel in new directions. What in our history was a small brushfire war between Ecuador and Peru becomes a death struggle as a prepared Ecuador fights back. As the world looks on, Chile attacks Peru, the Andean wars begin and the conflict brings invasions, counter-invasions, trench war, sea battles and brutal contests extending from mountains to rain forests.

New World War shows us the Andean powers stalemated and growing desperate. None of them have the power to knock their adversaries out of the war. Instead, one by one other nations are drawn in as the warring nations seek advantage, Bolivia falls into civil war as Peru and Chile invade. Beyond the Andes mountains, in the headwaters and tributaries to the Amazon, dueling riverboats and jungle fighters from Ecuador and Peru blunder into Brazil, and in the north and south, Argentina and Colombia meddle for their own advantage.

New World War is written both as a history and as a series of compelling narratives. It features deep examinations of the societies and economies of each combatant, and exploring the underlying tensions and stresses, the fault lines and tectonic divides that drive the internal politics and international agendas of each combatant. Away from the big pictures, we see scenes of the war and the combatants from their own perspective as the world falls apart around them.

The Axis of Andes and New World War is a thrilling, yet scholarly, Alternate History series which ultimately rewrites the map of South America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World War II : An Alternate History*



  






Few subjects have more books written about than World War II. There is much discussion about two questions. Did we know the attack was coming and if we did, why didn't we defend Pearl better. Most of these ignore what happened in the remainder of the Pacific. I ask a different question, what would have happened if we had met the attack in force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Marcel's Letters: A Font and the Search for One Man's Fate *



  






*Finalist for the 2018 Minnesota Book Award
A graphic designer’s search for inspiration leads to a cache of letters and the mystery of one man’s fate during World War II.*

Seeking inspiration for a new font design in an antique store in small-town Stillwater, Minnesota, graphic designer Carolyn Porter stumbled across a bundle of letters and was immediately drawn to their beautifully expressive pen-and-ink handwriting. She could not read the letters—they were in French—but she noticed all of them had been signed by a man named Marcel and mailed from Berlin to his family in France during the middle of World War II.

As Carolyn grappled with designing the font, she decided to have one of Marcel’s letters translated. Reading it opened a portal to a different time, and what began as mere curiosity quickly became an obsession with finding out why the letter writer, Marcel Heuzé, had been in Berlin, how his letters came to be on sale in a store halfway around the world, and, most importantly, whether he ever returned to his beloved wife and daughters after the war.

_Marcel’s Letters_ is the incredible story of Carolyn’s increasingly desperate search to uncover the mystery of one man’s fate during WWII, seeking answers across Germany, France, and the United States. Simultaneously, she continues to work on what would become the acclaimed P22 Marcel font, immortalizing the man and his letters that waited almost seventy years to be reunited with his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Antiheroes: The world needed heroes...It got them instead.*



  






*The world needed heroes...It got them instead.*A swordsman past his prime who has vowed to never wield a blade again.A mage who’d rather throw fists than fireballs and thinks magic is for sissies.An assassin who grows sick at the sight of blood.And a man with a pet squirrel he believes to be an ancient god from long ago.An evil has risen in the land, one that, if not dealt with, threatens to start a war which would include the gods themselves. To counter it, the realm must call on its greatest heroes, its most courageous adventurers. Unfortunately, those great heroes, those brave adventurers, are all busy—being dead mostly. So it is left to Dannen Ateran, known in his youth as the Bloody Butcher but, more recently as the passed-out drunk at the table in the corner, to lead his companions against an army of the dead. *They are not heroes. But perhaps they just might do.*The Antiheroes is the first book in a new epic fantasy series by bestselling author Jacob Peppers. It is a tale of fast-paced action, swordfights, magic, and humor. Think you can't laugh at undead armies and battles of life and death? Come find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Breaker Marine (Star Breaker Book 1)*



  






As a breaker, she was destined to live a hard life serving the whims of galactic corporations. As an Earth Alliance Marine, she has a chance to change the balance of power in the galaxy.

*A military sci-fi adventure from Amazon All-Star author James David Victor*

Holly Cropper grew up as a Breaker, mining the outer reaches of space. Now, she’s an up-and-coming lieutenant in the Earth Alliance Marines. Her mission: keep the peace and help humanity survive in the endless darkness of space. When a distress call comes in from a large mining vessel, her orderly world gets turned upside down. What starts with a simple pirate takeover turns into a hostile alien invasion. This Breaker Marine and her small team might be the only thing standing between humanity and annihilation at the hands of ancient aliens.

_Breaker Marine_ is the first book in the Star Breaker series. If you like fast-paced space adventures with interesting characters who battle aliens, evil corporations, and space pirates, Holly Cropper and her team of Marines are ready to share their epic adventure with you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Force: Origin Series Box Set (1-4): An Empire Building Military Space Opera Adventure (Star Force Universe Book 1)*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_*The Star Force Universe has over 160 million KU pages read and 200,000+ sales to date.*_

Earth is not what you think it is. We are not the masters of this planet, rather the discarded slaves of a galactic empire that abandoned this border colony during a civil war. A few elite Zen'zat were left behind accidentally, marooned to die here and under strict orders to never reproduce and pass on their genetic superpowers...but when their masters unknowingly exiled them on this war-torn planet they chose to disobey, and the Human race is the result of that disobedience.

Zen'zat were never meant to reproduce, and because of that the genetic superpowers gradually got watered down and went dormant after enough generations, meaning Humanity has a genetic legacy buried inside waiting to be discovered...but that same legacy puts a death mark on us should the V'kit'no'sat Empire ever return to claim its lost border colonies. For if they find us here, alive without their permission, they will exterminate us all.

Fortunately for us, an archaeological expedition in Antarctica stumbles onto a pyramid buried under the ice, and inside it the Pegasus Corporation finds the truth about our past along with a battle station of mind boggling power testifying to how advanced the V'kit'no'sat truly are...along with the fact that we've seen them before. Their skeletons at least. For Humanity has hilariously misinterpreted the discovery of Dinosaur bones as belonging to extinct animals rather than the war corpses of the V'kit'no'sat conglomerate of races to whom the Zen'zat serve as slaves across the inner half of this galaxy.

The Pegasus CEO knows Earths' nations will squabble and war over the findings, so he keeps them hidden while starting a new corporation whose purpose is to facilitate the colonization of space using new breakthroughs in technology that are actually the merest tidbits of the pyramid tech being reverse-engineered. This new corporation becomes vastly rich, but faced with an untenable dilemma. The V'kit'no'sat could return at any time and destroy us all, and even if they do not, we are so far behind a galactic empire with more than a million planets worth of Dinosaurs and their slaves, how could we ever hope to grow strong enough to survive that kind of power?

Baby steps. Right now Earth can't even evacuate if we're found, for we don't have interstellar travel, let alone a moon base as Humanity stupidly sits on Earth playing politics. So the Pegasus CEO gives his new corporation a secret mandate: Advance Earth's capabilities as fast and as far as possible, while slowly building up a military in secret to deal with the other alien threats in our neighborhood that are just as deadly to such a weak world as Earth. Give Humanity the means to defend itself against them while always keeping an eye on the distant threat. The impossible threat that we must somehow find a way to survive where countless other races have failed and been wiped from the face of the galaxy for far less offenses than illegal reproduction.

The war between Humans and Dinosaurs is coming one day, and Earth's only hope is a small, but fast growing multi-national corporation known as Star Force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Becomes Her (The Kurtherian Gambit Book 1) *



  






*What you thought you knew about Vampires and Werewolves is wrong...so very, very, wrong.*
A thousand years of effort to keep the UnknownWorld hidden is unraveling and the Patriarch is tired. He needs to find someone to take over.

One dying woman might be the ace-in-the-hole he needs.

*Her name is Bethany Anne.*

She might also be the one person needed to save humanity.

_If she is willing to change, will she pass the turning? If she survives the turning, will she be powerful and how will she handle those who now want her dead?_

Unknown, untested and untried she sets out to accomplish the impossible while forging a new future. One that no one knew was in danger.

*The universe might forever be changed in her wake.*

They say a dress can make a woman, but in this case, the dress is Death, and Death Becomes Her very well indeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 2 is currently *free here.* 

*The Line Unbroken: A Kurtherian Gambit Series (Birth Of Magic Book 1) *



  






*In the brief pause between apocalypses, one woman standing for honor, courage, and commitment will bring the UnknownWorld back from the brink.

WWDE+210 – Earth is silent.*

Sarah Jennifer Walton had turned her back on humanity after losing everything.

_Now she’s their only hope._

Civilization has fallen in all but a few places as the Madness ravages Europe and Asia. America is the last holdout against the corruption causing nanocytes to malfunction.

Bethany Anne is far away fighting for the survival of the entire universe, unaware that her technology has turned on humanity.

Earth needs a protector from Bethany Anne’s line, and the Kurtherian Lilith has found her champion.

Sarah Jennifer might not be Bethany Anne’s last blood descendant on Earth, but she’s the only one with the ability to unite Salem’s Weres and magic users and shape them into a force capable of facing the Madness head on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Just Desserts (A Savannah Reid Mystery Book 1)*



  






_She's got a Dixie Peach complexion and a gold detective's shield. She's Savannah Reid, a big, sexy southern sleuth who believes in enjoying life to the fullest. She likes good friends, good food, and catching bad guys. . .not necessarily in that order._

Georgia-born Detective Sergeant Reid is in her element cruising for crime in one of Southern California's most exclusive enclaves. . .until a shocking murder rouses San Carmelita from its star-studded stupor--and places Savannah in the center of a sensational case that soon erupts into a media feeding frenzy.

With suspects abounding--and a cast of characters that includes an ex-CIA agent and a computer genius with the technology to take the case into the 21st century--Savannah finds herself sifting through a nasty mess of sex, adultery and down-and-dirty politics that could prove the creme de la creme of her detecting career. If she can use her own appetite for justice to unmask a cunning killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cemetery Lake: A Thriller (Christchurch Noir Crime Series)*



  






*A chilling case of unsolved murders and mistaken identities unravels when a lake in a Christchurch cemetery releases its grip on the murky past in this exciting crime thriller from the internationally bestselling author of The Laughterhouse.*

_Cemetery Lake_ begins in a cold and rainy graveyard, where Private Detective Theodore Tate is overseeing an exhumation—a routine job for the weathered former cop. But when doubts are raised about the identity of the body found in the coffin, the case takes a sinister turn. Tate knows he should walk away and let his former colleagues on the police force deal with it, but his strong sense of justice intervenes.

Complicating matters are a few loose ends from Tate’s past. Even good guys have secrets, and Tate thought his were dead and buried for good. With time running out and a violent killer lurking, will he manage to stay one step ahead of the police, or will his truth be unearthed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prodigal: A Supernatural Crime Thriller (Dead Hollow Book 1)*



  






*It’s happening again. And either Adam’s crazy, or he’s a kidnapped child’s only hope.*
Drifter Adam Rutledge is haunted by his childhood, by how helpless he felt when his best friend was abducted and how terrifying it was to see the boy’s fate in his nightmares.

Twenty years later Adam is shaken by a vivid dream, one powerful enough to send him back to Cold Springs. But his Appalachian hometown never lost its mistrust of the orphaned boy who drew heartache like a lightning rod. Especially now that another child has been taken.

To find the missing girl, Adam must dig deep and solve the riddle of his own tragic past. When his efforts unleash visions he’s spent decades burying, his sanity stretches to the breaking point. And all the while, a man is watching and waiting in the shadows.

A madman who means to kill him.

_Prodigal_ is the first book in the Dead Hollow psychic suspense trilogy. If you like crime thrillers with authentic characters and a dash of paranormal, then you’ll love Judy K. Walker’s haunting series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winterkill (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 3) *



  






*Joe Pickett’s pursuit of a killer through the rugged mountains of Wyoming takes a horrifying turn when his beloved foster daughter is kidnapped in this thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.
*
It's an hour away from darkness, a bitter winter storm is raging, and Joe Pickett is deep in the forest edging Battle Mountain, shotgun in his left hand, his truck's detached steering wheel handcuffed to his right—and Lamar Gardiner's arrow-riddled corpse splayed against the tree in front of him. Lamar's murder and the sudden onslaught of the snowstorm warn: Get off the mountain. But Joe knows this episode is far from over. And when his own daughter gets caught up in his hunt for the killer, Joe will stop at nothing to get her back...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sixes: A Novel *



  






Phoebe Hall’s Manhattan life is unexpectedly derailed off the fast track when her long-term boyfriend leaves her just as she is accused of plagiarizing her latest bestselling celebrity biography. Looking for a quiet place to pick up the pieces, Phoebe jumps at the offer to teach at a small private college run by her former boarding school roommate and close friend Glenda in a sleepy Pennsylvania town.

But behind the campus’s quiet cafés and looming maple trees lies something darker. The body of a junior co-ed washes up from the nearby river, and soon rumors begin to swirl of of past crimes and abuses wrought by a disturbing secret society known as The Sixes.

Determined to find answers and help Glenda, Phoebe secretly embarks on a search for clues—a quest that soon raises dark memories of her own boarding school days. Plunging deeper into danger with every step, Phoebe knows she’s close to unmasking a killer. But with truth comes a deeply terrifying revelation: the past can’t be outrun . . . and starting over can be a crime punishable by death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*SS Assassins (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 12)*



  






President Franklin D. Roosevelt and Prime Minister Winston Churchill agree to meet each other on the Mediterranean Sea’s island of Sardinia. They have no idea the Nazi SS knows all about it.

Meanwhile, the 15th Air Force, based in Italy, discovers that the Germans have installed a new, high range and extremely accurate radar system in the Alps right on the flight path the bombers use on their way deep into Germany. It will provide early warning to the Luftwaffe and there are hundreds of newly installed flak cannons there as well. U.S. Army Master Sergeant Tom Dunn and his squad of lethal Rangers are tasked with destroying the radar site, which is located on a mountain peak 7,000 feet high.

Intelligence discovers that the Germans are using two Swedish flagged cargo ships to refuel and rearm their U-Boats, which are still running amok in the North Atlantic. British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders and his squad are to travel to the neutral country, board the ships, and sink them. And, of course, escape.

The private conference between Roosevelt and Churchill to detail the rest of the war in Europe, where the Allies are making good progress against the Germans, is underway.

Allied Intelligence learns that a sizable German force has secretly landed on the island with orders to assassinate both the president and prime minister. Because it’s too late to move them from their thought-to-be-secret villa, Dunn and Saunders, having recently returned from their earlier missions, are suddenly cast into the role of a head of state protection detail, joining the U.S. Secret Service and Churchill’s famed bodyguards. Can the two men set up a defense at the villa in time to save the lives of the two most powerful leaders of the free western world?

In SS Assassins, book twelve of the Sgt. Dunn Novel series, Munsterman masterfully blends history with fiction and provides readers with an action-packed can’t-put-it-down paced novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eleventh Hour (The Destroyer Book 70)*



  






This might be the end. Gravely injured in a collapsing inferno, Chiun isn’t recovering, and asks Remo to take him back to the village of Sinanju so he can live out his final days in peace. This may be the moment Remo has been training for, yet becoming the Master of Sinanju will mean giving up the country he has loved. Then again, it seems that America has sold Sinaju’s contract to the Russians… strange things are afoot in the Eleventh Hour.

Remo Williams is The Destroyer, an all-American cop recruited—through highly unorthodox methods—to serve in CURE, a covert government organization. Trained in the esoteric martial art of Sinanju by his aged Korean mentor, Chiun, Remo is America's last line of defense against mad scientists, organized crime, ancient undead gods, and anything else that threatens the Constitution. An action-adventure series leavened with social and political satire, the Destroyer novels have been thrilling readers worldwide for decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon *



  






The U.S. Army’s Special Forces are known for their highly specialized training and courage behind enemy lines. But there’s a group that’s even more stealthy and deadly. It’s comprised of the most feared operators on the face of the earth—the soldiers of Ghost Recon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grandees: America's Sephardic Elite*



  






*The New World’s earliest Jewish immigrants and their unique, little-known history: A New York Times bestseller from the author of Life at the Dakota.*

In 1654, twenty-three Jewish families arrived in New Amsterdam (now New York) aboard a French privateer. They were the Sephardim, members of a proud orthodox sect that had served as royal advisors and honored professionals under Moorish rule in Spain and Portugal but were then exiled from their homeland by intolerant monarchs. A small, closed, and intensely private community, the Sephardim soon established themselves as businessmen and financiers, earning great wealth. They became powerful forces in society, with some, like banker Haym Salomon, even providing financial support to George Washington’s army during the American Revolution.

Yet despite its major role in the birth and growth of America, this extraordinary group has remained virtually impenetrable and unknowable to outsiders. From author of _“Our Crowd”_ Stephen Birmingham, _The Grandees_ delves into the lives of the Sephardim and their historic accomplishments, illuminating the insulated world of these early Americans. Birmingham reveals how these families, with descendants including poet Emma Lazarus, Barnard College founder Annie Nathan Meyer, and Supreme Court Justice Benjamin N. Cardozo, influenced—and continue to influence—American society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sergeant York: His Own Life Story and War Diary*



  






October 8th, 1918—amid the last of the Allies attempts to the Germans, Sergeant Alvin York of Tennessee, found himself and his platoon of only seventeen men trapped in the thick of heavy machine gun fire. Rather than retreating or calling upon the artillery to take out the nest, York single-handedly took out twenty-five Germans, dropping them one-by-one, and captured many more.

This is only one of the many tales of York’s famed heroism, which were heralded as some of the most impressive battle stories in history of modern warfare. _Sergeant York_ contains the legendary soldier’s war diaries, which offer up-close snapshots of his fabled military career.

Included in this new edition of a classic work are new forewords written by York’s son and grandson, which provide both personal and historical recollections of their predecessor. In _Sergeant York_, experience the fascinating life of an American hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Glory and the Dream*



  






*A New York Times–bestselling historian’s in-depth portrait of life in America, from the Depression era to the early 1970s: “Magnificent” (The New York Times).*

Award-winning historian and biographer William Manchester, author of _The Last Lion_, an epic three-volume biography of Winston Churchill, brings us an evocative exploration of the American way of life from 1932 to 1972. Covering almost every facet of American culture during a very diverse and tumultuous period in history, Manchester’s account is both dramatic and surprisingly intimate—with compelling details that could only be known by a dedicated historian who lived through and documented this fascinating time. It’s an enlightening, affecting, and highly entertaining journey through four extraordinary decades in the life of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tiger Battalion 507: Eyewitness Accounts from Hitler's Regiment*



  






‘May the army of millions of dead of all nations bear witness to humanity for the hope that future generations may learn to discard war as the best way to resolve their differences.’ - Helmut Schneider This is the little-known story of Heavy Panzer (Tiger) Battalion 507 told through the recollections of the men who fought with the unit. The book was conceived during a reunion of the ‘507’ at Rohrdorf in 1982, where it was agreed to set up an editorial committee under Helmut Schneider, himself a veteran of the battalion, to search for as many survivors of the unit as possible and gather their reminiscences. The resulting account is a treasure trove of first-hand material, from personal memories, diary entries and letters to leave passes, wartime newspaper cuttings, Wehrmacht bulletins and more than 160 photographs. The account follows the unit from its formation in 1943 and the catastrophic events on the Eastern Front, through battles on the Western Front and engagements against the American 3rd Armoured Division to the confusion of retreat, panic-stricken flight and Soviet captivity in the closing stages of the war. Honest and unflinching, this remarkable collection of autobiographies offers a glimpse into life in Hitler’s panzer division and is a stark testimony of a generation that sacrificed its best years to the war. This is the first English-language translation of the work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Corridors of Time*



  






*A young man from the twentieth century is recruited to fight in a war that rages throughout time in this classic science fiction adventure from a multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning master.*

College student, ex-marine, and martial artist Malcolm Lockridge is in prison awaiting his trial for murder when he receives an unexpected visit from an extraordinarily beautiful woman named Storm. Claiming to be a representative of the Wardens, a political faction from two thousand years in the future, Storm offers the astonished young man a proposition: freedom in return for his assistance in recovering an unspecified lost treasure. But it is not long before Malcolm realizes that, in truth, he’s been recruited as a soldier in the Wardens’ ongoing war against their rivals, the Rangers. And this war is different from any that has ever been fought, because the battlefield is not a place but time itself.

Traveling backward and forward through corridors connecting historical epochs separated by thousands of years, Malcolm is soon embroiled in a furious conflict between the forces of good and minions of evil. But the deeper he is pulled into this devastating time war, the clearer Malcolm’s ultimate role in humankind’s destiny becomes, causing the troubled young soldier from the twentieth century to question whether he’s been chosen to fight on the side of good or evil . . . and if such a distinction even exists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.49

*Star Kingdom Box Set (Books 1-3)*



  






It is a time of treachery, terrorism, and tyranny in the Star Kingdom. The king cannot be trusted, the galaxy is on the brink of war, and a notorious mercenary is destroying everything—and everyone—in his path on his quest for vengeance.

The Star Kingdom is in dire need of heroes.

What it gets is a band of misfits and underdogs:

• A washed-up bounty hunter struggling to make ends meet.
• A genetically engineered cat woman on the run from her makers.
• A robotics professor who gets space sick before leaving orbit.
• A brilliant scientist who’s better at punching people than talking to them.

As unlikely as it seems, this motley crew is the best hope for bringing peace to the galaxy. But they have troubles of their own, and they’ll have to fly fast to avoid being hunted down and killed.

A romping science fiction adventure for fans of Star Wars and Firefly, this space opera bundle includes:

1. Shockwave
2. Ship of Ruin
3. Hero Code


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nuclear Winter First Strike: Post Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Nuclear Winter Series Book 1)*



  






*Nuclear war may kill millions.
Nuclear Winter will kill billions.*

International bestselling author, Bobby Akart, one of America's favorite storytellers, delivers up-all-night thrillers to readers in 245 countries and territories worldwide.

Every war begins with a first shot. The shot heard 'round the world at Lexington and Concord in 1775 birthed a nation. Less than a century later, cannons firing on Fort Sumter, South Carolina thrust that same nation into a civil war. The assassination of an obscure archduke sparked a chain of events leading to World War I. The dastardly bombing of Pearl Harbor led America into the Second World War.

Akart's new novel, Nuclear Winter First Strike, depicts a world on the edge of nuclear Armageddon. Will history repeat itself as warring nations take their battles to the highest level of destruction? Can America avoid being drawn into these conflicts beyond her borders?

Nuclear Armageddon hangs over us like a mighty sword and ordinary Americans will be caught in the crosshairs.

This is more than the story of nuclear conflict. It's about the devastating effects wrought by Nuclear Winter. Our possible future is seen through the eyes of the Albright family whose roots stretch back to the early settlement of the Florida Keys.

Hank Albright, a widower and proprietor of the Driftwood Key Inn, is the epitome of the laid-back islander inhabiting the Keys. His brother, Mike, is a homicide detective for the Monroe County Sheriff's department. Along with his wife Jessica, a paramedic and member of the Sheriff's department water emergency team, they become involved in the investigation of a sadistic serial killer.

Hank's son, Peter Albright, is a Washington, DC reporter covering the State Department. He's unknowingly thrust into the middle of the conflict in the Middle East. Upon his return home, he begins to unravel a conspiracy leading to an unexpected dynamic between the President, the Secretary of State, and North Korea.

As the drumbeats of war beat louder, Hank's oldest child, Lacey McDowell, begins to sense the warning signs. Along with her husband, Owen, and teenage son, Tucker, she begins to prepare for a hasty exit from their San Francisco Bay Area home.

Will America become embroiled in the nuclear conflict? Will the President cross the Rubicon, that point of no return after which lives and cities may be destroyed? For the Albrights, like their fellow Americans, their lives are about to change forever.

It was not our fight, but it became our problem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEXX Unauthorized: Backstage at the Dark Zone*



  






LEXX Unauthorized - The story of Kai, an undead assassin, Zev, a combination of love slave and cluster lizard, Stanley Tweedle, a hapless security guard and 790, a robot head, careening through space together in the LEXX, a planet destroying biological warship shaped like a dragonfly, stolen from the malevolent Divine Order. LEXX was one of the strangest and most wildly surreal space operas ever conceived, owing as much to Luis Bunuel and Alejandro Jodorowsky as to to Star Trek and Star Wars. It was unique and unforgettable, mixing black comedy and absurdism with epic drama, and an astonishing visual sense. Featured guest stars for the first season included cult icons Rutger Hauer, Malcolm McDowell and Tim Curry. Backstage, the story of the creation of the series was even more extraordinary, a tale of regional Atlantic film makers, renegade artists, American corporate takeovers, Canadian cultural nationalism, German entrepreneurs and new computer generated imagery technologies intersecting in wildly unpredictable ways, to give birth to the show. The product of years of research and dozens of interviews, this is a 'must buy' for any fan of the show itself or of science fiction movies television generally, and an eye opening insight into film and television production, especially Canadian and international productions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mystery Walk*



  






*An “impressive” tale of psychic power, Native American mysticism, and an ancient evil in Alabama, from the New York Times–bestselling author of Swan Song (Associated Press).*

Born and raised in rural Alabama, Billy Creekmore was destined to be a psychic. His mother, a Choctaw Indian schooled in her tribe’s ancient mysticism, understands the permeable barrier between life and death—and can cross it. She taught the power to Billy and now he helps the dead rest in peace.

Wayne Falconer, son of one of the most fervent tent evangelists in the South, travels the country serving his father’s healing ministry. Using his unique powers to cure the flock, Little Wayne is on his way to becoming one of the popular and successful miracle workers in the country. He helps the living survive.

Billy and Wayne share more than a gift. They share a dream—and a common enemy. They are on separate journeys, mystery walks that will lead them toward a crossroad where the evil of their dreams has taken shape. One of them will reject the dark. The other will be consumed by it. But neither imagined just how monstrous and far-reaching the dark was, or that mankind’s fate would rest in their hands during an epic showdown of good versus evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The English Patient*



  






*With unsettling beauty and intelligence, this Golden Man Booker Prize–winning novel traces the intersection of four damaged lives in an abandoned Italian villa at the end of World War II.*

The nurse Hana, exhausted by death, obsessively tends to her last surviving patient. Caravaggio, the thief, tries to reimagine who he is, now that his hands are hopelessly maimed. The Indian sapper Kip searches for hidden bombs in a landscape where nothing is safe but himself. And at the center of his labyrinth lies the English patient, nameless and hideously burned, a man who is both a riddle and a provocation to his companions—and whose memories of suffering, rescue, and betrayal illuminate this book like flashes of heat lightning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How the West Was Won (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel*



  






*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!*

They came by river and by wagon train, braving the endless distances of the Great Plains and the icy passes of the Sierra Nevada. They were men like Linus Rawlings, a restless survivor of Indian country who’d headed east to see the ocean but left his heart—and his home—in the West. They were women like Lilith Prescott, a smart, spirited beauty who fled her family and fell for a gambling man in the midst of a frontier gold boom. These pioneering men and women sowed the seeds of a nation with their courage—and with their blood. Here is the story of how their paths would meet amid the epic struggle against fierce enemies and nature’s cruelty, to win for all time the rich and untamed West.

*Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tea & Treachery (Tea by the Sea Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*In this charming new cozy mystery series from national bestselling author Vicki Delany, a New York City expat-turned-Cape Cod tea shop owner must solve the murder of a local real estate developer to help her feisty grandmother out of a jam . . .*

As the proud proprietor and head pastry chef of Tea by the Sea, a traditional English tearoom on the picturesque bluffs of Cape Cod, Lily Roberts has her hands full, often literally. But nothing keeps her busier than steering her sassy grandmother, Rose, away from trouble. Rose operates the grand old Victorian B & B adjacent to Lily’s tea shop. But an aggressive real estate developer, Jack Ford, is pushing hard to rezone nearby land, with an eye toward building a sprawling golf resort, which would drive Rose and Lily out of business.

Tempers are already steaming, but things really get sticky when Ford is found dead at the foot of Rose’s property and the police think _she_ had something to do with his dramatic demise. So Lily starts her own investigation and discovers Ford’s been brewing bad blood all over town. Now, it’s down to Lily to stir up some clues, sift through the suspects, and uncover the real killer before Rose is left holding the tea bag.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Confession (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 15)*



  






When a millionaire businessman hires Nero Wolfe to probe the background of his daughter’s boyfriend, it seems like just another case of an overprotective father. But when a powerful gangland boss “counsels” the detective to drop the matter, Wolfe receives a warning: a burst of machine-gun fire through the windows of his orchid room. Then the lawyer boyfriend turns up dead, leaving Archie the number one suspect. Throw in drugged drinks, two man-killing debutantes, and officials of a highly un-American party and Wolfe finds himself involved in a case where he must quickly solve one murder to prevent another: his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Girl A: A Novel *



  






*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“A stunning debut.” —*_*Washington Post
*_
*“Haunting [and] powerful.” —*_*The New York Times*_
* 
“A modern-day classic.” —Jeffery Deaver, New York Times bestselling author of The Bone Collector

“Fantastic, I loved it.” —Paula Hawkins, New York Times bestselling author of The Girl on the Train*

_She thought she had escaped her past. But there are some things you can’t outrun._

Lex Gracie doesn't want to think about her family. She doesn't want to think about growing up in her parents' House of Horrors. And she doesn't want to think about her identity as Girl A: the girl who escaped, the eldest sister who freed her older brother and four younger siblings. It's been easy enough to avoid her parents--her father never made it out of the House of Horrors he created, and her mother spent the rest of her life behind bars. But when her mother dies in prison and leaves Lex and her siblings the family home, she can't run from her past any longer. Together with her sister, Evie, Lex intends to turn the home into a force for good. But first she must come to terms with her siblings--and with the childhood they shared.

What begins as a propulsive tale of escape and survival becomes a gripping psychological family story about the shifting alliances and betrayals of sibling relationships--about the secrets our siblings keep, from themselves and each other. Who have each of these siblings become? How do their memories defy or galvanize Lex's own? As Lex pins each sibling down to agree to her family's final act, she discovers how potent the spell of their shared family mythology is, and who among them remains in its thrall and who has truly broken free.

For readers of_ Room _and _Sharp Objects_, an absorbing and psychologically immersive novel about a young girl who escapes captivity–but not the secrets that shadow the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cleaner (A Jonathan Quinn Novel Book 1)*



  






*“*_*The Cleaner*_* has it all: exotic locales, James Bondian derring-do, and ingenious plot twists that will keep you sweating all the way *’*til the end.“—Tess Gerritsen*

Meet Jonathan Quinn: a freelance operative with a take-no-prisoners style and the heart of a loner. His job? Professional “cleaner.” Nothing too violent, just disposing of bodies, doing a little cleanup if necessary. But Quinn’s latest assignment is about to change everything, igniting a harrowing journey of violence, betrayal, and revenge.

The job seemed simple enough: investigating a suspicious case of arson. But when a dead body turns up where it doesn’t belong—and Quinn’s handlers turn strangely silent—he knows he’s in over his head. Quinn’s only hope may be Orlando, a woman from his past who could hold the key to solving the case. Suddenly the two are prying into old crimes, struggling to stay alive long enough to unbury the truth. But as the hunt intensifies, Quinn is stunned by what he uncovers: a brilliantly orchestrated conspiracy—with an almost unimaginable goal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fractured State: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller*



  






*A land in ruin. A state on the verge of secession. A man on the run.*

In a future California ravaged by drought and on the brink of political upheaval, a high-profile assassination triggers a cascade of violence and sabotage facilitated by the highest levels of power. Nathan Fisher, an unassuming government employee, is drawn into the unraveling conspiracy after accidentally witnessing a suspiciously timed clandestine military-style operation.

Hunted by ruthless killers seeking to ensure his silence, suspected by the authorities, and aided only be a loyal Marine officer with a mysterious agenda, Fisher and his family must somehow stay a step ahead of their relentless pursuers, navigating a dangerously changed world in a desperate search for sanctuary.

With their lives on the line and California on the brink of secession, can they save themselves—and ultimately their country?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

NOTE: Before purchasing, check out the Look Inside feature. If you do not see more than the cover, then do not buy. 

*Soft Target: The Adam Drake Series Book 6 (The Adam Drake Series)*


  






*Terrorists prefer soft targets, like commuter trains, where it’s easy to kill innocent people.*
Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, represents a client that’s developed a chemical weapon detection system for Seattle’s light rail train system.
When he happens to see an international banker, suspected of being the money man for terrorist organizations, entertaining a young Saudi princeling on his yacht in Seattle, alarm bells go off.
He doesn’t have any idea why the two men are meeting. There’s nothing to suggest that something treacherous is being planned, but Drake knows he can’t ignore the possibility.
His client and Seattle’s light rail commuters are thankful that he didn’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Loyal Spy: A Thriller*



  






*Winner of the Ian Fleming Steel Dagger Award, a Contemporary Spy Thriller for Fans of Brad Thor and John Le CarrÃ©.*

The last time Jonah saw Nor ed-Din, he was lying face-down in a pool of icy water in the Khyber Pass. He thought he had killed him, but now the trail of betrayal has come full circle.

Friends since childhood, Jonah and Nor ed-Din had been groomed for the intelligence service, with Jonah as handler for Nor's penetration of ISI. But when Nor is cut loose after the Soviets are forced to withdraw from Afghanistan, the pattern of engagement and abandonment begins. Years later, when contact with Nor is revived to stage an off-the-books, multi-agency assassination attempt on Bin Laden that goes badly wrong, Jonah no longer knows who Nor is really working for—and whether he has simply taken revenge on his former countrymen in a private act of jihad.

In the aftermath of 9/11, the failed operation comes back to haunt its survivors, sowing mistrust when they most need CIA support. For, gradually, the outlines of a plot begin to emerge that takes Nor from the diamond fields of Africa to the mountains of Afghanistan and to the beating heart of London, where millions of lives are at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lone Star: A History of Texas and the Texans*



  






*The definitive account of the incomparable Lone Star state by the author of Fire & Blood: A History of Mexico.*

T. R. Fehrenbach is a native Texan, military historian and the author of several important books about the region, but none as significant as this work, arguably the best single volume about Texas ever published. His account of America's most turbulent state offers a view that only an insider could capture. From the native tribes who lived there to the Spanish and French soldiers who wrested the territory for themselves, then to the dramatic ascension of the republic of Texas and the saga of the Civil War years. Fehrenbach describes the changes that disturbed the state as it forged its unique character. Most compelling is the one quality that would remain forever unchanged through centuries of upheaval: the courage of the men and women who struggled to realize their dreams in The Lone Star State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Train to Freedom: A Jewish Boy's Journey from Nazi Europe to a Life of Activism *



  






The breathtaking memoir by a member of “Nicky’s family,” a group of 669 Czechoslovakian children who escaped the Holocaust through Sir Nicholas Winton’s Kindertransport project, _My Train to Freedom_ relates the trials and achievements of award-winning humanitarian and former Episcopal priest, Ivan Backer.

As Backer recounts in his memoir, in May of 1939 as a ten-year-old Jewish boy, he fled Nazi-occupied Czechoslovakia for the United Kingdom aboard one of the Kindertransport trains organized by Nicholas Winton, a young London stockbroker. The final train was canceled September 1 when Hitler invaded Poland. The 250 children scheduled for that train were left on the platform and later transported to concentration camps and presumably perished.

Detailed in this page-turning true story is Backer’s dangerous escape, his boyhood in England, his perilous 1944 voyage to America, and his mantra today. Now he is an eighty-six-year-old who remains an activist for peace and justice. He has been influenced by his Jewish heritage, his Christian boarding school education in England, and the always present question, “For what purpose was I spared the Holocaust?”

_My Train to Freedom_ was thoroughly researched and shaped by Backer’s own memories. It includes interviews he conducted in 1980 in Czech with his mother and her sister, later translated into English; a collection of conversations he had with his older brother and cousin; insights gained from the Czech film, _Nicky’s Family_, about the Kindertransport; and concludes with never-before-published death march accounts by two family members.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Freaks of a Feather: A Marine Grunt's Memoir*



  






Kacy Tellessen is a grunt. After completing high school in rural Washington, he enlisted in the Marine Corps and began the hero's journey he imagined might parallel those epic tales he'd consumed throughout adolescence. But what Tellessen lived through--from boot camp to the battlefield and home again--had little in common with Homer's tales or Hollywood's depictions.

In his memoir, Tellessen offers a truer account of life as an infantryman: the complicated, conflicting, adrenaline-pumping, and traumatic experience of war. Though much of our country's fighting and dying is done by infantry members, few accounts detail the grunt experience with as much clarity and vulnerability as Freaks of a Feather.

Kacy was born in Spokane and raised in Spangle, Washington, a small farming community that clings to the edge of the Palouse. Kacy joined the Marine Corps infantry directly out of high school and deployed twice to Iraq as an Infantry machine gunner with Second Battalion, Third Marines from 2005-2009. His work has appeared in _The New York Times_, _Zero-Dark-Thirty_ literary journal, as well as the _SOFLETE_ website.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I'm Waiting for You: And Other Stories*



  






*“Her fiction is a breath-taking piece of a cinematic art itself. Reminiscent of the world we experienced in Matrix, Inception, and Dark City, still it leads us to this entirely original structure, which is a ground-breaking, mystic literary and cinematic experience. Indeed, powerful and graceful.”—Bong Joon-ho, Oscar-winning director of Parasite

In this mind-expanding work of speculative fiction, available in English for the first time, one of South Korea’s most treasured writers explores the driving forces of humanity—love, hope, creation, destruction, and the very meaning of existence—in two pairs of thematically interconnected stories.*

_Two worlds, four stories, infinite possibilities _

In “I’m Waiting for You” and “On My Way,” an engaged couple coordinate their separate missions to distant corners of the galaxy to ensure—through relativity—they can arrive back on Earth simultaneously to make it down the aisle. But small incidents wreak havoc on space and time, driving their wedding date further away. As centuries on Earth pass and the land and climate change, one thing is constant: the desire of the lovers to be together. In two separate yet linked stories, Kim Bo-Young cleverly demonstrate the idea love that is timeless and hope springs eternal, despite seemingly insurmountable challenges and the deepest despair.

In “The Prophet of Corruption” and “That One Life,” humanity is viewed through the eyes of its creators: godlike beings for which everything on Earth—from the richest woman to a speck of dirt—is an extension of their will. When one of the creations questions the righteousness of this arrangement, it is deemed a perversion—a disease—that must be excised and cured. Yet the Prophet Naban, whose “child” is rebelling, isn’t sure the rebellion is bad. What if that which is considered criminal is instead the natural order—and those who condemn it corrupt? Exploring the dichotomy between the philosophical and the corporeal, Kim ponders the fate of free-will, as she considers the most basic of questions: who am I?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Psycho*



  






The modern classic, the basis of a Broadway musical, and major motion picture from Lion's Gate Films starring Christian Bale, Chloe Sevigny, Jared Leto, and Reese Witherspoon, and directed by Mary Harron.

In *American Psycho*, Bret Easton Ellis imaginatively explores the incomprehensible depths of madness and captures the insanity of violence in our time or any other. Patrick Bateman moves among the young and trendy in 1980s Manhattan. Young, handsome, and well educated, Bateman earns his fortune on Wall Street by day while spending his nights in ways we cannot begin to fathom. Expressing his true self through torture and murder, Bateman prefigures an apocalyptic horror that no society could bear to confront.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Girl Underwater*



  






*An adventurous debut novel that cross cuts between a competitive college swimmer’s harrowing days in the Rocky Mountains after a major airline disaster and her recovery supported by the two men who love her—only one of whom knows what really happened in the wilderness.*

Nineteen-year-old Avery Delacorte loves the water. Growing up in Brookline, Massachusetts, she took swim lessons at her community pool and captained the local team; in high school, she raced across bays and sprawling North American lakes. Now a sophomore on her university’s nationally ranked team, she struggles under the weight of new expectations but life is otherwise pretty good. Perfect, really.

That all changes when Avery’s red-eye home for Thanksgiving makes a ditch landing in a mountain lake in the Colorado Rockies. She is one of only five survivors, which includes three little boys and Colin Shea, who happens to be her teammate. Colin is also the only person in Avery’s college life who challenged her to swim her own events, to be her own person—something she refused to do. Instead she’s avoided him since the first day of freshman year. But now, faced with sub-zero temperatures, minimal supplies, and the dangers of a forbidding nowhere, Avery and Colin must rely on each other in ways they never could’ve imagined.

In the wilderness, the concept of survival is clear-cut. Simple. In the real world, it’s anything but.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Almost Dead (Lizzy Gardner Book 5)*



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

Life for private investigator Lizzy Gardner will never be the same. It’s been three weeks since her fiancé, Jared, was shot on what was supposed to be their wedding day. He’s in a coma now, and Lizzy is being forced to make a decision she might not be able to live with.

But a string of deaths has forced her to get back to work. While they appear to be unrelated accidents at first glance, a closer look shows they all have something in common. More than a decade earlier, the victims were all members of the Ambassador Club at a Sacramento high school: a posh posse that bullied other students, one of whom remains tormented years later.

In this pulse-pounding thriller from _New York Times_ and _USA Today_ bestselling author T.R. Ragan, Lizzy will need her colleagues and what’s left of her wits to help her track down a cunning killer with a deadly revenge list before the next name—maybe hers—is crossed off for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Evil Never Dies (Lizzy Gardner Book 6)*



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

Private investigator Lizzy Gardner believed in law and order once. But after losing a loved one to a killer and watching too many vicious predators game the system and walk free, she’s traded flawed justice for perfect vengeance.

Together with her tough and trusted assistants, Lizzy is tracking down a list of Sacramento’s worst offenders and dealing out the payback they deserve. But she may be lethally outmatched by a new criminal, a murderer the papers have dubbed the Sacramento Strangler. This ritualistic serial killer is dropping corpses and cryptic clues at a shocking rate—and he’s growing bolder and bloodier the longer he’s at large.

In the suspenseful finale to the Lizzy Gardner series, bestselling author T.R. Ragan’s gutsy heroine lashes out against the relentless onslaught of evil as she desperately fights to hang on to her own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Perimeter: An Organized Crime Thriller (A Levi Yoder Novel Book 1)*



  






Levi Yoder is a member of the Mafia and a fixer of people's problems.

Unfortunately, Levi can't fix the problem he's facing.

Having been diagnosed with a terminal case of cancer, Levi readies himself for death, but what he didn't prepare himself for was waking up one morning and learning that he's in complete remission.

PERIMETER is a story of a man thrust back into a life he'd assumed was over.

When he finds that he and the rest of his family are targets of what the CIA claims are elements of the Russian mob, Levi reluctantly agrees to help in whatever way he can.

As Levi immerses himself in the seedy underbelly of international organized crime and politics, he learns that he's being targeted for something his now-dead wife did.

It's quickly evident that the people he knows can't be trusted and the problems he needs to fix may be beyond his substantial skills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Northern Heist *



  






*"Full of double and triple-crosses . . . Northern Heist’s deeds and details seem as real as a smashed kneecap, while its stopwatch tension, heightened by present-tense voice, is reminiscent of such classic caper films as 'Rififi' and 'The Asphalt Jungle."—The Wall Street Journal

A fast-paced, suspenseful thriller based on one of the biggest (and still unsolved) bank-robberies in history, written by a former IRA bank robber.*

Nobody robs banks in Belfast without the IRA getting a cut -- not even former Provo James 'Ructions' O'Hare. But when word gets around O'Hare may be up to something, the pressure from the IRA begins.

Ructions' trusts his crack squad of former paramilitary compadres, and has full confidence in his audacious plan: To literally empty the biggest bank in Belfast by kidnapping the families of two employees - known as a "tiger" kidnapping -- in order to force them to help Ructions and his crew get into the bank's vault.

But keeping the plan -- and the money -- from the IRA is another plan entirely, one requiring all Ruction's cunning and skill.

In this stunning debut novel, as audacious and well-executed as Ructions' plan to rob the National Bank itself, Richard O'Rawe -- a former IRA bank robber himself - unleashes a story that will shock, surprise and thrill as he takes you on a white-knuckle ride through Belfast's criminal underbelly. Enter the deadly world of tiger kidnappings, kangaroo courts, money laundering, drug deals and double-crosses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Veteran: Stories *



  






*Frederick Forsyth, The Master Storyteller, Presents Five Brilliantly Ingenious Tales of Murder, Justice, Intrigue and Revenge*

A miracle in war-torn Siena that begins with the persecution of a young nun in the turbulent days of the sixteenth century and culminates in the bitter German retreat from Italy; a drug-smuggling heist on an international flight where the knock are only one step ahead of the smugglers; a ruthless urban murder, where a brilliant QC decides to defend the killers, resulting in a startling act of justice; an incandescent art scam at a famous London auction house, and a brilliantly plotted revenge that shatters the elegant world of Old Masters - each story is a remarkable tour de force.

And above all here is a brilliant novella, 'Whispering Wind', which begins with the single survivor of Custer's Last Stand at the battle of Little Big Horn. It follows the defense from rape and murder of a Cheyenne girl and a flight across the mountains and forests of the West, ending in a savage present-day manhunt in the wild lands of Montana.

Whether his theme is international espionage, miraculous events in war-torn Italy or a Customs drug bust, the stories in _The Veteran_ all share Forsyth's trademark for compulsive storytelling, his clinical eye for authentic detail and an unnerving sense of suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Happy Family: The gripping new 2021 psychological crime thriller*



  






*My family has just been reunited. So who is trying to tear it apart?*
*A mother who disappeared… *
When Beth was 10 years old, her beautiful, wild mother Alice disappeared. Beth’s life since hasn’t always been easy, but now she’s settled, with a successful career, a loving family and a beautiful home.

*An unexpected visitor…*
Then one day there’s a knock at the door. Alice has returned. Desperate to rebuild their relationship, Beth invites her mother to move in.

*A life that comes crashing down…*
At first, everything is wonderful. But then Beth’s friends start to drift away, strange things happen at home, and rumours about Beth begin to circle. Someone is out to destroy Beth’s newfound happiness. But who? And how far will they go?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Seven Sins of Memory: How the Mind Forgets and Remembers*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book: A psychologist’s “gripping and thought-provoking” look at how and why our brains sometimes fail us (Steven Pinker, author of How the Mind Works).*

In this intriguing study, Harvard psychologist Daniel L. Schacter explores the memory miscues that occur in everyday life, placing them into seven categories: absent-mindedness, transience, blocking, misattribution, suggestibility, bias, and persistence. Illustrating these concepts with vivid examples—case studies, literary excerpts, experimental evidence, and accounts of highly visible news events such as the O. J. Simpson verdict, Bill Clinton’s grand jury testimony, and the search for the Oklahoma City bomber—he also delves into striking new scientific research, giving us a glimpse of the fascinating neurology of memory and offering “insight into common malfunctions of the mind” (_USA Today_).

“Though memory failure can amount to little more than a mild annoyance, the consequences of misattribution in eyewitness testimony can be devastating, as can the consequences of suggestibility among pre-school children and among adults with ‘false memory syndrome’ . . . Drawing upon recent neuroimaging research that allows a glimpse of the brain as it learns and remembers, Schacter guides his readers on a fascinating journey of the human mind.” —_Library Journal_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Walking to Samarkand: The Great Silk Road from Persia to Central Asia*



  






*Acclaimed journalist Bernard Ollivier continues his epic journey across Persia and Central Asia as he walks the length of the Great Silk Road. *

_Walking to Samarkand_ is journalist Bernard Ollivier’s stunning account of the second leg of his 7,200-mile walk from Istanbul, Turkey, to Xi’an, China, along the Silk Road--the longest and perhaps most mythical trade route of all time. Picking up where _Out of Istanbul_ left off, Ollivier heads out of the Middle East and into Central Asia, grappling not only with his own will to continue but with new, unforeseen dangers.

After crossing the final mountain passes of Turkish Kurdistan, Ollivier sets foot in Iran, keen on locating vestiges of the silk trade as he passes through Persia’s modern cities and traditional villages, including Tabriz, Tehran, Nishapur, and the holy city of Mashhad. Beyond urban areas lie deserts: first Iran’s Great Salt Desert, then Turkmenistan’s forbidding Karakum, whose relentless sun, snakes, and scorpions pose continuous challenges to Ollivier’s goal of reaching Uzbekistan.

Setting his own fears aside, he travels on, wonderstruck at every turn, borne by a childhood dream: to see for himself the golden domes and turquoise skies of Samarkand, one of Central Asia’s most ancient cities. But what Ollivier enjoys most are the people along the way: Askar, the hospitable gardener; the pilgrims of Mashhad; and his knights in shining armor, Mehdi and Monir. For, despite setting out alone, he comes to find that walking itself—through a kind of alchemy—surrounds him with friends and fosters fellowship.

From the authoritarian mullahs of revolutionary Iran to the warm welcome of everyday Iranians—custodians of age-old, cordial Persian culture; from the stark realities of former Soviet republics to the region’s legendary bazaars—veritable feasts for the senses—readers discover, through the eyes of a veteran journalist, the rich history and contemporary culture of these amazing lands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Leadership*



  






*A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian examines transformational leaders from Moses to Machiavelli to Martin Luther King Jr. in this “impressive book” (The Washington Post).*
Historian and political scientist James MacGregor Burns has spent much of his career documenting the use and misuse of power by leaders throughout history. In this groundbreaking study, Burns examines the qualities that make certain leaders—in America and elsewhere—succeed as transformative figures. Through insightful anecdotes and historical analysis, Burns scrutinizes the charisma, vision, and persuasive power of individuals able to imbue followers with a common sense of purpose, from the founding fathers to FDR, Gandhi to Napoleon. Since its original publication in 1970, _Leadership_ has set the standard for scholarship in the field.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Spies In The Sky: The Secret Battle for Aerial Intelligence during World War II*



  






SPIES IN THE SKY is the thrilling, little-known story of the partner organisation to the famous code-breaking centre at Bletchley Park. It is the story of the daring reconnaissance pilots who took aerial photographs over Occupied Europe during the most dangerous days of the Second World War, and of the photo interpreters who invented a completely new science to analyse those pictures. They were inventive and ingenious; they pioneered the development of 3D photography and their work provided vital intelligence throughout the war.

With a whole host of colourful characters at its heart, from the legendary pilot Adrian 'Warby' Warburton, who went missing while on a mission, to photo interpreters Glyn Daniel, later a famous television personality, and Winston Churchill's daughter, Sarah, SPIES IN THE SKY is compelling reading and the first full account of the story of aerial photography and the intelligence gleaned from it in nearly fifty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Royal Navy in Eastern Waters: Linchpin of Victory, 1935–1942*



  






This new work tells the compelling story of how the Royal Navy secured the strategic space from Egypt in the west to Australasia in the East through the first half of the Second World War; it explains why this contribution, made while Russia's fate remained in the balance and before American economic power took effect, was so critical. Without it the war would certainly have lasted longer and decisive victory might have proved impossible. After the protection of the Atlantic lifeline, this was surely the Royal Navy's finest achievement, the linchpin of victory. The book moves authoritatively between grand strategy, intelligence, accounts of specific operations, and technical assessment of ships and weapons. It challenges established perceptions of Royal Navy capability and will change the way we think about Britains role and contribution in the first half of the war. The Navy of 1939 was stronger than usually suggested and British intelligence did not fail against Japan. Nor was the Royal Navy outmatched by Japan, coming very close to a British Midway off Ceylon in 1942. And it was the Admiralty, demonstrating a reckless disregard for risks, that caused the loss of Force Z in 1941. The book also lays stress on the key part played by the American relationship in Britains Eastern naval strategy. Superbly researched and elegantly written, this new book adds a hugely important dimension to our understanding of the war in the East and will become required reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Pacific*



  






*A history of the United Kingdom’s contribution to the Pacific theater of the Second World War, by the author of Disasters of the Deep.*

Hollywood’s version of the World War II in the Pacific has led many people to believe that it was an all-American affair, and that Britain took no part in it. But, as Edwin Gray shows in _Operation Pacific,_ that is false. The British Royal Navy and its Commonwealth partners played a very significant role in the Pacific War. They waged a vigorous, non-stop battle with the enemy from the earliest days to the ultimate triumph of victory. Japanese troops also landed in Malaya and opened hostilities in Britain a full ninety minutes before Nagumo’s dive-bombers swept down on the unsuspecting American pacific Fleet at Pearl Harbor to bring the United States into the war.

_Operation Pacific_ is the first book to provide a full and detailed account of Britain’s Naval contribution to the ultimate defeat of Japan, a saga that ranges from the darkest days of December, 1941, to the carrier operations and kamikaze attacks of the final battles in 1945. While in no way disparaging the heroic achievements and fighting courage of the U.S. forces in the Pacific, Edwyn Gray reveals that the Royal Navy’s cooperation was not always welcomed by her over-mighty Ally, and that America’s top brass—notably admiral Ernest King and General Douglas MacAuthur—were opposed to British involvement in the Pacific for both practical and political reasons. _Operation Pacific_ is an absorbing story, offering a comprehensive picture of the part played by the Royal Navy and Commonwealth forces in the Far East War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Was Hitler's Pilot: The Memoirs of Hans Baur*



  






*A chilling memoir by the man who flew the Führer.*

A decorated First World War pilot, Hans Baur was one of the leading commercial aviators of the 1920s before being pitched into the thick of it as personal pilot to a certain “Herr Hitler.” Hitler, who loathed flying, felt safe with Baur and would allow no one else to pilot him. As a result, an intimate relationship developed between the two men and it is this which gives these memoirs special significance. Hitler relaxed in Baur’s company and talked freely of his plans and of his real opinions about his friends and allies.

Baur was also present during some of the most salient moments of the Third Reich; the Röhm Putsch, the advent of Eva Braun, Ribbentrop’s journey to Moscow, the Bürgerbräukeller attempt on Hitler’s life; and, when war came, he flew Hitler from front to front. He remained in Hitler’s service right up to the final days in the Führerbunker. In a powerful account of Hitler’s last hours, Baur describes his final discussions with Hitler before his suicide; and his last meeting with Magda Goebbels in the tortuous moments before she killed her children. Remarkably, throughout it all, Baur’s loyalty to the Führer never wavered. His memoirs capture these events in all their fascinating and disturbing detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*At Hitler's Side: The Memoirs of Hitler's Luftwaffe Adjutant 1937–1945*



  






Nicolaus von Below was a 29-year-old pilot when Goering selected him for the position of Hitler’s Luftwaffe adjutant. He was with Hitler at every stage as the Second World War unfolded. His observations tell of Hitler’s responses to momentous events as well as military decisions and policy-making at headquarters.

Published for the first time in English, this is a superb historical source describing life in Hitler’s inner circle, relied upon by Gitta Sereny in her biography of Albert Speer. The book provides fascinating insight into how Hitler planned the invasions of Poland and Russia; what he thought of Britain and America; why he placed his faith in the V-1 and V-2 projects; how others dealt with him; and much more. Von Below was present at the assassination attempt in July 1944, and records the effect on Hitler and his followers. He was also the last of Hitler’s close military entourage to emerge from the bunker alive, eventually imprisoned as a material witness at Nuremberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Für Volk and Führer: The Memoir of a Veteran of the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler*



  






*One German soldier’s experience in the deadly crucible of World War II combat.*

Like many Germans, Berlin schoolboy Erwin Bartmann fell under the spell of the Zeitgeist cultivated by the Nazis. Convinced he was growing up in the best country in the world, he dreamt of joining the Leibstandarte, Hitler’s elite Waffen SS unit. Erwin fulfilled his dream on May Day 1941, when he walked into the Lichterfelde barracks in Berlin as a raw recruit. On arrival at the Eastern Front in late summer 1941, Erwin was assigned to a frontline communications squad. When the end of the Reich became inevitable, Erwin was forced to choose between a struggle for personal survival and the fulfillment of his SS oath of “loyalty unto death.”

From the war on the southern sector of the Eastern Front to a bomb-shattered Berlin populated largely by old men and demoralized women, this candid eyewitness account offers a unique and sometimes surprising perspective on the life of a young Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler volunteer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Japan's Gestapo: Murder, Mayhem and Torture in Wartime Asia*



  






*From the author of Children of the Camps, a look at the disturbing activities of the Kempeitai, Japan’s feared military and secret police.*

The book opens by explaining the origins, organization, and roles of the Kempeitai apparatus, which exercised virtually unlimited power throughout the Japanese Empire. Author Mark Felton reveals their criminal and collaborationist networks that extorted huge sums of money from hapless citizens and businesses. They ran the Allied POW gulag system that treated captives with merciless and murderous brutality. Other Kempeitai activities included biological and chemical experiments on live subjects, the Maruta vivisection campaign, and widespread slave labor, including “Comfort Women” drawn from all races. Their record of reprisals against military and civilians was unrelenting. For example, Colonel Doolittle’s raid on Tokyo in 1942 resulted in a campaign of revenge not just against captured airmen but thousands of Chinese civilians. Their actions amounted to genocide on a grand scale. Felton backs up his text with firsthand testimonies from survivors who suffered at the hands of this evil organization. He examines how the guilty were brought to justice and the resulting claims for compensation. As a result, _Japan’s Gestapo_ provides comprehensive evidence of the ruthlessness of the Kempeitai against the white and Asian peoples under their control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The US Navy and the War in Europe*



  






*The author of Big Gun Battles “shows how the US Navy was slowly but surely drawn into WW2 in the Atlantic theatre of operations . . . well researched” (Warships Magazine).*

Although the defeat of Japan was the US Navy’s greatest contribution to the Second World War, it also played a significant role in the battle against Hitler. Even before Germany declared war in 1941, US naval vessels were actively engaged in Atlantic convoy battles, and suffered their first casualties long before the Pearl Harbor attack formally pitched America into the conflict. Thereafter the US Navy immediately sent reinforcements to the over-stretched Royal Navy, taking part in attacks on German-occupied Norway, flying aircraft to Malta and Egypt from its carriers and adding protection to the convoys to Russia. Its involvement in the crucial Battle of the Atlantic was also substantial, and the invasions of North Africa and Europe from 1942 onwards would have been unthinkable without the massive US forces. As late as 1945 the crossing of the Rhine by the Allied armies was heavily dependent on US Navy assets and expertise.

It is not surprising that the Pacific campaign should have received so much attention from naval historians, but as a result the European effort has been undervalued and largely side-lined. This book is intended to redress the balance—not just to chronicle the many little-known US operations in the Atlantic, Arctic and Mediterranean, but to reach a more rounded judgment of the US Navy’s contribution to victory in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Racing Back to Vietnam: A Journey in War and Peace *



  






*2018 GOLD MEDAL WINNER (MILITARY WRITERS SOCIETY OF AMERICA)

This award-winning Vietnam War memoir from an Air Force flight surgeon is “a superb, first-hand account of combat flying” (Dan Hampton, New York Times–bestselling author of Viper Pilot)*

In 1971, United States Air Force flight surgeon John Pendergrass spent much of his time in the backseat of an F-4 Phantom, racing across the skies of Vietnam. 

Forty-five years later, he boards an altogether different type of aircraft and heads back to Vietnam for an altogether different kind of race—an IRONMAN® triathlon.

A veteran of IRONMAN triathlons on six continents, _Racing Back to Vietnam_ follows John’s year in combat and his return to Vietnam, revisiting a country that, for him, is bound up in history, memory and emotion. A memoir of war as seen from the skies and a reflection on life’s high adventure, John tries to reconcile the Vietnam he saw from the backseat of a fighter jet with today’s modern Vietnam.

Thought-provoking, heartfelt and gripping, _Racing Back to Vietnam_ is one man’s trip back through time on a journey of rediscovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All Our Wrong Todays: A Novel*



  






*Elan Mastai's acclaimed debut novel is a story of friendship and family, of unexpected journeys and alternate paths, and of love in its multitude of forms.
*
It's 2016, and in Tom Barren's world, technology has solved all of humanity's problems_—_there's no war, no poverty, no under-ripe avocadoes. Unfortunately, Tom isn't happy. He's lost the girl of his dreams. And what do you do when you're heartbroken and have a time machine? Something stupid.

Finding himself stranded in a terrible alternate reality_—_which we immediately recognize as our 2016_—_Tom is desperate to fix his mistake and go home. Right up until the moment he discovers wonderfully unexpected versions of his family, his career, and the woman who may just be the love of his life.

Now Tom faces an impossible choice. Go back to his perfect but loveless life. Or stay in our messy reality with a soulmate by his side. His search for the answer takes him across continents and timelines in a quest to figure out, finally, who he really is and what his future_—_our future_—_is supposed to be.

Filled with humor and heart and packed with insight, intelligence, and mind-bending invention, _All Our Wrong Todays_ is a powerful and moving story of life, loss, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Book 1 is currently *free here.* 

*Second Interim*



  






*Finally, a sequel to the contest-winning SF novel Interim, for lovers of Frank Herbert, David Brin, Isaac Asimov, Peter F. Hamilton and Dan Simmons!*

Growing up working in her mother's fruit stand, Coura Martijn always longed for the stars. When she learns that her real father is legendary spacer Mayweather Kearn, and that he's somewhere out there, the lure of the stars only grows. Torn between groundside obligations and the desire for something greater from life, Coura starts to make bold choices.

Or are they being made for her?

Across a number of planets and on ships traversing the voids between, evidence builds that an outside force is once again influencing human events. The last time that happened, it led to the burning of worlds and the end of FTL travel. This time, Coura and others can only hope that the outcome for humanity is a better one.

_Second Interim_ features all the main characters from Book One and answers its unsolved mysteries!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Tomorrow Gene*



  






*From the bestselling authors of the Alien Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes The Tomorrow Gene, a disturbing philosophical exploration of the future of genetic engineering and what happens when scientific advancement outpaces our ethics.

What if you could have the one thing that changes everything?*

Ephraim Todd has landed in paradise: Eden, the largest artificial archipelago in the world. Eden is home to The Evermore Corporation — a company rumored to have created the Fountain of Youth and offers the ridiculously rich genetic enhancements and modifications the rest of the world can only dream about.

But that’s not why Ephraim is on Eden. He’s obsessed with finding his brother, who disappeared more than a decade ago. He’s sure his brother is on this island.

But Eden doesn’t surrender its secrets easily. When Ephraim stumbles upon a disturbing truth, all his evidence mysteriously disappears. He knows they’re on to him, but is suddenly unable to trust his own mind. Is the world around him falling apart, or is it just him?

Ephraim believes that he’s on a quest to find his brother … but he’s really on a journey to discover himself. And what he finds will turn his entire life into a lie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eden Experiment (The Tomorrow Gene Book 2)*



  






*From the bestselling authors of the Alien Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes The Eden Experiment, a disturbing philosophical exploration of the future of genetic engineering and what happens when scientific advancement outpaces our ethics.

Eden has burned.*

Every island in the archipelago has gone up in flames, and thousands are dead.

As are the dreams of eternal life for hopefuls around the globe.

And one man is the target of their ire.

After finding his brother, Ephraim Todd got more than he bargained for. Now he’s fighting for his freedom, along with his sanity—desperate to prove his innocence and sanity.

But after the evidence that would prove his innocence disappears, no one will back up hist story. Ephraim is forced to take matters into his own hands and face the insurmountable odds to find the one thing that can clear his name.

Can he find the answers before his mind finally cracks and crumbles to nothing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tomorrow Clone (The Tomorrow Gene Book 3)*



  






*From the bestselling authors of the Alien Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes The Tomorrow Gene, a disturbing philosophical exploration of the future of genetic engineering and what happens when scientific advancement outpaces our ethics.

The world is up in arms after a brutal murder is captured on video and broadcast around the globe.*

The man responsible, Ephraim Todd — who previously burned the island of Eden to ashes — incarcerated. Yes, he killed Neven Connolly, but nobody believes his claim that he was defending himself.

Unknown to Ephraim, Neven is alive and well. His death was all part of the plan, and Ephraim played his part perfectly.

Then Ephraim escapes with the help of one of the world’s most powerful and beloved people—a man who may be to blame for the end of the world as we know it.

Will Ephraim stop Neven before it’s too late, or is the end of humanity one Tomorrow Clone away?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fleet Elements (Praxis Book 2)*



  






*"Space opera the way it ought to be . . . Bujold and Weber, bend the knee; interstellar adventure has a new king, and his name is Walter Jon Williams."—George R. R. Martin

Following The Accidental War, the second book of a brand-new series set in the Praxis—an epic mix of space opera and military science fiction, from a grand master of science fiction, Walter Jon Williams.*

The Praxis, the empire of now extinct Shaa, has again fallen into civil war, with desperate and outnumbered humans battling several alien species for survival. Leading the human forces are star-crossed lovers Gareth Martinez and Caroline Sula, who must find a way to overcome their own thorny personal history to defeat the aliens and assure humanity’s survival.

But even if the human fleet is victorious, the divisions fracturing the empire may be too wide to repair, as battles between politicians, the military, and fanatics who want to kill every alien threaten to further tear the empire apart. While Martinez and Sula believe they have the talent and tactics to defeat an overwhelming enemy, what will prevent their fellow humans from destroying themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*We're Not Sixteen Anymore: A Baby Boomer's Adventures With Online Dating*



  






You've seen ads for online dating on television, in newspapers, and (naturally) on computer popups. The models are cute, handsome, young, or at least looking good for their age. But what REALLY happens when a computer semi-illiterate 60ish widow is prodded into this very 21st century form of dating---when the last time she dated was when Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin became the first men to walk on the moon? Getting back into dating makes her feel young. Actual dating makes her realize she is NOT sixteen anymore. What started out as entries on her Facebook page have expanded into detailed accounts of dating foibles and feats. Anyone who has embraced the concept of online dating, no matter at what age, will find her adventures laugh-out-loud funny and charming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nipper Read: The man who nicked the Krays *



  






*ust after 7p.m. on Tuesday 4 March, 1969, the jurors filed back into the Old Bailey courtroom to give their verdict on Ronald Kray. The word ‘guilty’ brought to a triumphant conclusion the months of hard work put in by Leonard ‘Nipper’ Read and his team.*

In 1964 Read was invited to put together a team to ‘have a go’ at the Krays. Here he charts his extraordinary investigation, from the first time he saw Ronald in a pub on the Whitechapel Road – where he turned up flanked by minders – to the brothers’ eventual arrest in May 1968 and their sensational trial.

_Nipper Read_ is the enthralling story of the life of a London detective. It is a tale teeming with the names that defined the era: Billy Hill, Jack Spot, Frank Mitchell and ‘Mad’ Frankie Fraser; porn dealers like James Humphries; and police officers such as Ernie ‘Hooter’ Millen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crime & Punctuation (Deadly Edits Book 1) *



  






*A freelance editor starts a new life in the Catskill Mountains—but someone is trying to delete her . . . “Entertaining . . . Cozy fans will be pleased.” —Publishers Weekly*

_After splurging to buy her childhood home in the Catskills, recently widowed Mikki Lincoln emerges from retirement as a freelance editor. But it’s not long before Mikki realizes that the village of Lenape Hollow isn’t the thriving tourist destination it was decades ago. Not with a murderer on the loose . . ._

When perky novice writer Tiffany Scott knocks at her door holding a towering manuscript, Mikki expects another debut novel plagued by typos and sloppy prose. Instead, she finds a murder mystery ripped from the headlines of Lenape Hollow’s not-too-distant past. The opening scene is a graphic page-turner, but it sends a real chill down Mikki’s spine after the young author turns up dead just like the victim in her story . . .

Mikki refuses to believe that Tiffany’s death was accidental, and suspicions of foul play solidify as she uncovers a strange inconsistency in the manuscript and a possible motive in the notes. As she gets closer to cracking the case, only one person takes Mikki’s investigation seriously—the cunning killer who will do anything to make this chapter of her life come to a very abrupt ending . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Perfect Wife (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 2)*



  






*Til death do us part…*

They say every action you take has a series of consequences. And that death is an inevitable end.
There is truth to all of that, but for a price.
The precious thing you lost, might just find its way back to you…

Fourteen years ago, Blake Wilder's life turned into one of tragedy.
In an instant she lost her family... Her parents murdered, and her sister taken.
At the age of 22, Blake joined the FBI in hopes of discovering the truth behind the mysteries of her past.
Now, she is called to a homicide scene involving a brutal murder of a male victim.
But, what started out as a simple case turns into one that involves a sadistic killer that preys on young women.
And the further Blake dives into the case the more she realizes that the killer has a dark and twisted fantasy life of romance and courtship.

And with his eighth victim already in his grasp, it’s up to her to get into the man's head and figure him out before the clock runs out on this girl and he moves onto his ninth victim.

*Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
What ever you do, don’t let him catch you.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Perfect Crime (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 3)*



  






*The dead tell no tales.
And the unspeakable evil they know of, may be one that would forever remain buried six feet under…*

How do you solve an unsolvable string of robberies that leaves a bloody trail of murder and mayhem?
FBI agent Blake Wilder is all too familiar with unsolved cases. Plagued by the mysterious tragedies that destroyed her family. She made it her life mission to solve crime and punish the evil doers in this world.

This time Blake takes on an unsolved case from her early career, one that spans half a decade. But as she and her team dive further into the investigation, they uncover another string of shocking savage crimes that are claiming the lives of innocent women.
As they delve into their case, the coincidences continue to mount until the truth cannot be denied and Blake realizes that they have uncovered something far more complex and disturbing than she had ever imagined. The clock is ticking and Blake must solve this case and make an arrest, or risk losing the killers and thieves once again. And as Blake races to solve the case, a note from someone that knew her parents has the mystery of Blake’s deadly and dangerous past catching up to her. There are shadows she’s unaware of moving behind the scenes. Pieces being moved about on the board, and a force that’s frightening in its scope being brought to bear against her.

*Hear no evil. See no evil. Speak no evil.
But how do you avoid it when it comes knocking on your door?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Backlash (The Harry Starke Novels Book 15) *



  






*Harry Starke is at it again… So are his enemies.*


Backlash is an action-packed, high-intensity crime fiction thriller that will keep you turning the pages. Kidnapping. Murder. Revenge… The world around him is full of misdeeds and misfortune. It’s an all or nothing battle that Harry must win… or die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

*Goodbye My Precious Child (DI Sally Parker thriller Book 6)*



  






*From New York Times and USA Today bestselling author M. A. Comley who has sold over two and a half million copies worldwide.*

A brutal, senseless murder...

One intrepid detective...

DI Sally Parker and her cold case team are tasked with solving a nineteen-year-old murder case unlike any other. The victim - a six-year-old child.

Who killed little Millie Pickrel? And why?

What motivates a person to murder an innocent child?

Will Sally be able to give the family closure after years of tormented existence?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Counterfeit Agent (A John Wells Novel Book 08 )*


  






*John Wells goes undercover as the threat of nuclear war skyrockets between the United States and Iran, in the cutting-edge new novel from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author.*

In an Istanbul hotel, a deep source warns a CIA agent that Iran intends to kill a CIA station chief. Quickly, John Wells is called in to investigate, but before he can get far, the tip comes true. Which means that the _next_ warning the source gives will be taken very seriously indeed. And it’s a big one. _We’ve put a package on a ship from Dubai to the United States._ _A radioactive one._ A bomb? _Not yet. It’s a test run._

As the threat level jumps and the government mobilizes, something still doesn’t smell right to Wells’s old CIA boss Ellis Shafer, and so he sends Wells on a private mission to find out what’s going on. But the two of them are swimming against the tide. From Guatemala to Thailand to Hong Kong to Istanbul, Wells uses every skill he has, including his ability to go undercover in the Arab world, to chase down leads. But it might not be enough. Soon there might be nothing anyone can do to pull the United States back from the brink of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bold Rescue (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 13)*



  






The Battle of the Bulge is raging. The good news is the weather improved and the Allies’ air superiority comes back into play. The Americans have fought their way back, shrinking the bulge, but at a terrible price. The Germans, however, are resupplying the southern portion of their front line by convoys at night when the Allied air power can’t touch them.

U.S. Army Ranger Master Sergeant Tom Dunn and his squad of deadly Rangers are assigned to parachute into Germany and destroy the last bridge available to Germans in that area. Getting in is easy . . . escape might be another matter.

British Army Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders and his men raid a Danish lighthouse used by the Germans to guide their shipping convoys. Having seen the same lighthouse on a previous mission to Sweden, Saunders is happy to go back and ruin it for the Germans.

Meanwhile, in Bologna, Italy, a twelve-year-old Jewish boy named Benjamin struggles to care for four younger Jewish children. All five are hiding from the Germans following the deportation of their parents to Auschwitz.

With the advance of the Allied Armies in Italy halted due to winter, Italian partisans take on a more and more important role. In a joint mission, Dunn and Saunders take their men to the Apennines Mountains northwest of Bologna to train an entire company of partisans. Horrifying news from Bologna arrives at the partisans’ encampment: the Gestapo is rounding up the last of the Jews in the city. Next stop by train: Auschwitz. Working together, Dunn, Saunders, and the partisans’ leaders plan a bold rescue. But can they stop the train to Auschwitz and rescue the Jews aboard?

In book thirteen of his WWII action thrillers, Munsterman reminds us of his masterful blending of real-life Nazi plans with fiction giving the reader an action-packed story in a non-stop page-turning pace. In Bold Rescue, he tackles just a small part of the single most horrific event in WWII, the extermination of the Jews in Europe, and shows us what men with integrity and who care can do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seductions of Rice*



  






*The James Beard award-winning authors of Hot Sour Salty Sweet explore the subtly exquisite pleasure of rice with 200 recipes from around the world.*

With a depth of passion and experience, and an ability to embrace and convey richness of place and taste, Jeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid embarked on a far-reaching excursion to find the world's most essential and satisfying food. Along the way, they experienced dozens of varieties of rice, offering unimaginable subtleties of taste and a staggering array of culinary possibilities.

_Seductions of Rice_ is the glorious result: two hundred easy-to-prepare dishes from the world's great rice cuisines, illuminated by stories, insights, and more than two hundred photographs of people, places, and wonderful food. Cherished dishes—Chinese stir-frys, Spanish paellas, Japanese sushi, Indian thorans, Thai salads, Turkish pilafs, Italian risottos—are shared not just as recipes, but as time-honored traditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Briefer History of Time: The Science Classic Made More Accessible*



  






#1 _NEW YORK TIMES_ BESTSELLING AUTHORS

The science classic made more accessible
• More concise • Illustrated

FROM ONE OF THE MOST BRILLIANT MINDS OF OUR TIME COMES A BOOK THAT CLARIFIES HIS MOST IMPORTANT IDEAS

Stephen Hawking’s worldwide bestseller _A Brief History of Time_ remains a landmark volume in scientific writing. But for years readers have asked for a more accessible formulation of its key concepts—the nature of space and time, the role of God in creation, and the history and future of the universe. _A Briefer History of Time_ is Professor Hawking’s response.

Although “briefer,” this book is much more than a mere explanation of Hawking’s earlier work. _A Briefer History of Time_ both clarifies and expands on the great subjects of the original, and records the latest developments in the field—from string theory to the search for a unified theory of all the forces of physics. Thirty-seven full-color illustrations enhance the text and make _A Briefer History of Time_ an exhilarating and must-have addition in its own right to the great literature of science and ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Hidden History of the Tower of London: England's Most Notorious Prisoners*



  






*“With these incredible and often heartbreaking stories, John Paul Davis clearly demonstrates how the fortress acquired its sinister reputation.” —History . . . the Interesting Bits!*

Famed as the ultimate penalty for traitors, heretics and royalty alike, being sent to the Tower is known to have been experienced by no less than 8,000 unfortunate souls. Many of those who were imprisoned in the Tower never returned to civilization and those who did, often did so without their head! It is hardly surprising that the Tower has earned itself a reputation among the most infamous buildings on the planet.

Beginning with the early tales surrounding its creation, this book investigates the private life of an English icon. Concentrating on the Tower’s developing role throughout the centuries, not in terms of its physical expansion into a site of unique architectural majesty or many purposes but through the eyes of those who experienced its darker side, it pieces together the, often seldom-told, human story and how the fates of many of those who stayed within its walls contributed to its lasting effect on England’s—and later the UK’s—destiny. From ruthless traitors to unjustly killed Jesuits, vanished treasures to disappeared princes and jaded wives to star-crossed lovers, this book provides a raw and at times unsettling insight into its unsolved mysteries and the lot of its unfortunate victims, thus explaining how this once typical castle came to be the place we will always remember as THE TOWER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The American Revolution: A Visual History*



  






*Uncover the remarkable story of the American Revolution! Who were the Redcoats, and what was the Boston Tea Party? Explore key events like the British surrender at Yorktown, and the writing of the Declaration of Independence.*

Written in association with the esteemed Smithsonian Institution, this beautiful visual reference ebook will transport you back in time and onto the front lines of the American Revolution.


Take chronological steps through the American Revolution, starting with the first stirrings of colonial resistance. Learn about important events and key moments of the war that gave birth to the American republic. Meet the most memorable people from the period, from George Washington to Benedict Arnold, and explore first-person accounts by soldiers and civilians.

This history ebook for children grade 7 and up gives you a complete overview of the most fascinating events during the war. The action is brought to life through illustrated accounts of every major military action and comprehensive timelines for every stage of the conflict. Gallery spreads feature the weapons, arms, and uniforms that were used, to give you a full picture of what it was like.

Large color pictures, black-and-white drawings, and detailed maps add intriguing visuals to the history of America, so reading can be engaging and enjoyable. This visual reference ebook also details the politics of the war and the different parts of society impacted by the events. Learn about the treatment of prisoners and the revolution's implications for women, Native Americans, and African-Americans. Dive in and explore the parts of the American Revolution you haven't yet discovered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Young Hitler I Knew: The Memoirs of Hitler's Childhood Friend*



  






*An “extraordinary memoir [that] lends a personal and unique eye to explaining Hitler’s character” (Midwest Book Review).*

August Kubizek met Adolf Hitler in 1904 while they competed for standing room at the opera. Kubizek describes a reticent young man, painfully shy, yet capable of bursting into hysterical fits of anger if anyone disagreed with him. But they grew close, often talking for hours on end. In 1908, they began sharing an apartment in Vienna. After being rejected twice from art school, Hitler found himself sinking into an unkind world of “constant unappeasable hunger.” Kubizek did not meet his friend again until he congratulated him on becoming Chancellor of Germany. _The Young Hitler I Knew_ tells the story of an extraordinary friendship, and gives fascinating insight into Hitler’s character during these formative years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Slaughter at Sea: The Story of Japan's Naval War Crimes*



  






*The author of Japan’s Gestapo details the atrocities committed by the Japanese Navy during World War II.*

While the Japanese Navy followed many of the British Royal Navy’s traditions and structures, it had a totally different approach to the treatment of its foes. Author Mark Felton has uncovered a plethora of outrages against both servicemen and civilians that make chilling and shocking reading. These range from the execution of POWs to the abandonment of survivors to the elements and certain starvation to the infamous Hell Ships. Felton, who lives in the Far East, examines the different culture that led to these frequent and appalling atrocities. This is a serious and fascinating study of a dark chapter in naval warfare history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Interview with the Vampire (The Vampire Chronicles, Book 1)*



  






*The spellbinding classic that started it all from the #1 New York Times bestselling author

“A magnificent, compulsively readable thriller . . . Rice begins where Bram Stoker and the Hollywood versions leave off and penetrates directly to the true fascination of the myth—the education of the vampire.”—Chicago Tribune*

Here are the confessions of a vampire. Hypnotic, shocking, and chillingly sensual, this is a novel of mesmerizing beauty and astonishing force—a story of danger and flight, of love and loss, of suspense and resolution, and of the extraordinary power of the senses. It is a novel only Anne Rice could write.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire, Book 1)*



  






*NOW THE ACCLAIMED HBO SERIES GAME OF THRONES—THE MASTERPIECE THAT BECAME A CULTURAL PHENOMENON*

Winter is coming. Such is the stern motto of House Stark, the northernmost of the fiefdoms that owe allegiance to King Robert Baratheon in far-off King’s Landing. There Eddard Stark of Winterfell rules in Robert’s name. There his family dwells in peace and comfort: his proud wife, Catelyn; his sons Robb, Brandon, and Rickon; his daughters Sansa and Arya; and his bastard son, Jon Snow. Far to the north, behind the towering Wall, lie savage Wildings and worse—unnatural things relegated to myth during the centuries-long summer, but proving all too real and all too deadly in the turning of the season.

Yet a more immediate threat lurks to the south, where Jon Arryn, the Hand of the King, has died under mysterious circumstances. Now Robert is riding north to Winterfell, bringing his queen, the lovely but cold Cersei, his son, the cruel, vainglorious Prince Joffrey, and the queen’s brothers Jaime and Tyrion of the powerful and wealthy House Lannister—the first a swordsman without equal, the second a dwarf whose stunted stature belies a brilliant mind. All are heading for Winterfell and a fateful encounter that will change the course of kingdoms.

Meanwhile, across the Narrow Sea, Prince Viserys, heir of the fallen House Targaryen, which once ruled all of Westeros, schemes to reclaim the throne with an army of barbarian Dothraki—whose loyalty he will purchase in the only coin left to him: his beautiful yet innocent sister, Daenerys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*His Dark Materials: The Golden Compass (Book 1) *



  






*HIS DARK MATERIALS IS NOW AN HBO ORIGINAL SERIES STARRING DAFNE KEEN, RUTH WILSON, JAMES McAVOY, AND LIN-MANUEL MIRANDA!

The modern fantasy classic that Entertainment Weekly named an “All-Time Greatest Novel” and Newsweek hailed as a “Top 100 Book of All Time.” Philip Pullman takes readers to a world where humans have animal familiars and where parallel universes are within reach.*

Lyra is rushing to the cold, far North, where witch clans and armored bears rule. North, where the Gobblers take the children they steal—including her friend Roger. North, where her fearsome uncle Asriel is trying to build a bridge to a parallel world.

Can one small girl make a difference in such great and terrible endeavors? This is _Lyra_: a savage, a schemer, a liar, and as fierce and true a champion as Roger or Asriel could want.

But what Lyra doesn't know is that to help one of them will be to betray the other...

A masterwork of storytelling and suspense, Philip Pullman's award-winning _The Golden Compass_ is the first in the His Dark Materials series, which continues with _The Subtle Knife_ and _The Amber Spyglass._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Maze Runner (The Maze Runner, Book 1)*



  






*The first book in the blockbuster phenomenon The Maze Runner series now features chapters from the highly-anticipated series conclusion, The Fever Code, the book that finally reveals the story of how the maze was built!*

When Thomas wakes up in the lift, the only thing he can remember is his name. He’s surrounded by strangers—boys whose memories are also gone.
Outside the towering stone walls that surround them is a limitless, ever-changing maze. It’s the only way out—and no one’s ever made it through alive.
Then a girl arrives. The first girl ever. And the message she delivers is terrifying.
_ Remember. Survive. Run._

_The Maze Runner _and _Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials_ are now major motion pictures featuring the star of MTV's _Teen Wolf_, Dylan O’Brien; Kaya Scodelario; Aml Ameen; Will Poulter; and Thomas Brodie-Sangster. The third movie, _Maze Runner: The Death Cure_, will hit screens in 2018.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Endurance: The Complete Series*



  






*USA Today Bestseller!*

A disrespected ship, exiled to lonely patrol in the dark corners of the solar system.
A crew of screw-ups, written off by the entire fleet.
They're about to change everything.
If they don't blow themselves up first.

Join the Endurance's crew - a trigger-happy first officer, a hyperactive engineer, a shy covert operative, a conspiracy-spouting physicist, and a captain trying to earn his way back into his superiors' good graces - as they explore the galaxy by accident and trip their way into saving the world.

This anthology includes all five Endurance novellas, as well as two bonus short stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Rise of Skywalker: Expanded Edition (Star Wars) *



  






*Witness the epic final chapter of the Skywalker saga with the official novelization of Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker, including expanded scenes and additional content not seen in theaters!*

The Resistance has been reborn. But although Rey and her fellow heroes are back in the fight, the war against the First Order, now led by Supreme Leader Kylo Ren, is far from over. Just as the spark of rebellion is rekindling, a mysterious signal broadcasts throughout the galaxy, with a chilling message: Emperor Palpatine, long thought defeated and destroyed, is back from the dead. 

Has the ancient Lord of the Sith truly returned? Kylo Ren cuts a swath of destruction across the stars, determined to discover any challenge to his control over the First Order and his destiny to rule over the galaxy—and crush it completely. Meanwhile, to discover the truth, Rey, Finn, Poe, and the Resistance must embark on the most perilous adventure they have ever faced.

Featuring all-new scenes adapted from never-before-seen material, deleted scenes, and input from the filmmakers, the story that began in _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_ and continued in _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_ reaches an astounding conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Primordial Earth: Book 2 (The Extinction Series - A Prehistoric, Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi Thriller)*



  






*This is their world, and we are the prey.*

An outlaw in a savage world, Rogue barely survives her first encounter with the prehistoric creatures outside the walls of Prime City. After a mysterious stranger saves her life, she's reunited with her long lost mother. Hoping for a fresh start, she joins the Exiles, a group of survivors who live off the land. But not all welcome her with open arms. 

*The fight for freedom has just begun…*

Eager to free her former people from the rule of a tyrant, she seeks assistance from members of the council. Little does she know that each has their own agenda, and not all look toward a peaceful resolution. Can she prevail, or will she fall victim to the ravages of war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Primordial Earth: Book 3 (The Extinction Series - A Prehistoric, Post-Apocalyptic, Sci-Fi Thriller)*



  






*This is their world, and we are the prey.*
Captured, beaten, and on the brink of death, Rogue and the surviving members of the resistance barely manage to escape the dungeons of Prime City with their lives. As they set out into the unknown they must prepare for the fight of their lives.

*A storm is coming...*

With Rogue and Moran spearheading the resistance, they dream of freeing Prime City from its tyrannical rule. But danger surrounds them on all sides, and they have more to contend with than simple war. Can they succeed, or will the prehistoric world swallow them whole?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stranger Things: Suspicious Minds: The First Official Stranger Things Novel *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • If you think you know the truth behind Eleven’s mother, prepare to have your mind turned Upside Down in the first official Stranger Things novel—“the prequel story that fans have been waiting for” (Kirkus Reviews).*

It’s the summer of 1969, and the shock of conflict reverberates through the youth of America. As a student at a quiet college campus in the heartland of Indiana, Terry Ives couldn’t be farther from the front lines of Vietnam or the protests in Washington.

But the world is changing, and Terry isn’t content to watch. When word gets around about an important government experiment in the small town of Hawkins, she signs on as a test subject for the project, code-named MKULTRA. The remote lab, deep in the woods, contains a mystery Terry is determined to uncover.

Behind the walls of Hawkins National Laboratory—and the piercing gaze of its director, Dr. Martin Brenner—lurks a conspiracy greater than Terry could have ever imagined. To face it, she’ll need the help of her fellow test subjects, including a young girl with unexplainable superhuman powers and a number instead of a name: 008.

Amid the rising tensions of the new decade, Terry Ives and Martin Brenner have begun a different kind of war—one where the human mind is the battlefield.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood in the Dust (A Hunter Buchanon Black Hills Western Book 2) *



  






When the Civil War ended, Hunter Buchanon and his coyote sidekick Bobby Lee forged a new life in the Black Hills, Dakota Territory. Now they’ll have to fight to the death to keep it . . .

*THERE’S COYOTES IN THEM THERE HILLS*

Ex-Rebel tracker Hunter Buchanon is down on his luck. He lost his family’s ranch in a fire. He lost his gold to a thief. And he just might lose his fiancée—a beautiful saloon girl named Annabelle—to a stinking-rich rival. But Hunter’s not ready to give up just yet. He’s got a temporary sheriff’s badge, a long-range plan to rebuild his ranch, and his loyal coyote Bobby Lee by his side to make things right. Too bad it all goes wrong—when Annabelle gets kidnapped . . .

The mayhem begins with a stagecoach robbery in the Black Hills town of Tigerville. It won’t end until Sheriff Hunter Buchanon gets back his girl and his gold—on a long, dusty trail of bloodsoaked vengeance . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mike Hammer: Murder Never Knocks*



  






*Iconic tough-guy Mike Hammer is back—and this time, he’s knee deep in the glitz, gossip, and gore of Hollywood’s dark side—in this “taut, unrelenting thriller” full of “inherent suspense” (Pulp Fiction Reviews)*

A failed attempt on his life by a contract killer gets Mike Hammer riled up. But it also lands him an unlikely job: security detail for a Hollywood producer having a party to honor his beautiful fiancée, a rising Broadway star. But it’s no walk in the park, as Hammer finds violence following him and his beautiful PI partner Velda into the swankiest of crime scenes.

In the meantime, Hammer is trying to figure out who put the hitman on him. Is there a connection with the death of a newsstand operator who took a bullet meant for him? A shadowy figure looking for the kill of his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Back Story (Spenser Book 30) *



  






In Robert B. Parker's most popular series, an unsolved thirty-year-old-murder draws the victim's daughter out of the shadows for overdue justice-and lures Spenser into his own past, old crimes, and dangerous lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stealth (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 51) *



  






*Stone Barrington must trap a ruthless defector in this heart-stopping thriller from fan favorite Stuart Woods.*

Stone Barrington is trying to enjoy some downtime at his English retreat when he's unceremoniously sent off to the remote reaches of the UK and into a deadly snare. As it turns out, this is only the first volley by a rival power, one that has its eyes set on disrupting the peace of the nation.

With the help of two brilliant and stunning women, Stone must leverage a new position of power to capture a villain with a lethal agenda. But the closer he comes to nabbing the culprit, the more he realizes there's a bigger plan at work, and a true mastermind who's a force to be reckoned with . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crime Scene: A Novel (Clay Edison Book 1)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A former star athlete turned deputy coroner is drawn into a brutal, complicated murder in this psychological thriller from a father-son writing team that delivers “brilliant, page-turning fiction” (Stephen King).*

Natural causes or foul play? That’s the question Clay Edison must answer each time he examines a body. Figuring out motives and chasing down suspects aren’t part of his beat—not until a seemingly open-and-shut case proves to be more than meets his highly trained eye.

Eccentric, reclusive Walter Rennert lies cold at the bottom of his stairs. At first glance the scene looks straightforward: a once-respected psychology professor, done in by booze and a bad heart. But his daughter Tatiana insists that her father has been murdered, and she persuades Clay to take a closer look at the grim facts of Rennert’s life.

What emerges is a history of scandal and violence, and an experiment gone horribly wrong that ended in the brutal murder of a coed. Walter Rennert, it appears, was a broken man—and maybe a marked one. And when Clay learns that a colleague of Rennert’s died in a nearly identical manner, he begins to question everything in the official record.

All the while, his relationship with Tatiana is evolving into something forbidden. The closer they grow, the more determined he becomes to catch her father’s killer—even if he has to overstep his bounds to do it.

The twisting trail Clay follows will lead him into the darkest corners of the human soul. It’s his job to listen to the tales the dead tell. But this time, he’s part of a story that makes his blood run cold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Wolf Pack (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 19) *



  






*Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett encounters bad behavior on his own turf--only to have the FBI and the DOJ ask him to stand down--in the thrilling new novel from #1 New York Times-bestselling author C.J. Box.*

The good news is that Joe Pickett has his job back, after his last adventure in _The Disappeared_. The bad news is that he's come to learn that a drone is killing wildlife--and the drone belongs to a mysterious and wealthy man whose son is dating Joe's own daughter, Lucy.

When Joe tries to lay down the rules for the drone operator, he's asked by the FBI and the DOJ to stand down, which only makes him more suspicious. Meanwhile, bodies are piling up in and around Joe's district in shocking numbers. He begins to fear that a pack of four vicious killers working on behalf of the Sinaloa cartel known as the Wolf Pack has arrived. Their target seems to be the mystery man and everyone--including Joe, Nate, and others--who is associated with him.

Teaming up with a female game warden (based on a real person, one of the few female game wardens at work in Wyoming today) to confront these assassins, Joe finds himself in the most violent and dangerous predicament he's ever faced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Outsiders *



  






*50 years of an iconic classic! This international bestseller and inspiration for a beloved movie is a heroic story of friendship and belonging.
*
Cover may vary.

No one ever said life was easy. But Ponyboy is pretty sure that he's got things figured out. He knows that he can count on his brothers, Darry and Sodapop. And he knows that he can count on his friends—true friends who would do anything for him, like Johnny and Two-Bit. But not on much else besides trouble with the Socs, a vicious gang of rich kids whose idea of a good time is beating up on “greasers” like Ponyboy. At least he knows what to expect—until the night someone takes things too far.

_The Outsiders_ is a dramatic and enduring work of fiction that laid the groundwork for the YA genre. S. E. Hinton's classic story of a boy who finds himself on the outskirts of regular society remains as powerful today as it was the day it was first published.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Call Me Star Girl *



  






*Stirring up secrets can be deadly ... especially if they're yours...*

Pregnant Victoria Valbon was brutally murdered in an alley three weeks ago – and her killer hasn't been caught.

Tonight is Stella McKeever's final radio show. The theme is secrets. You tell her yours, and she'll share some of hers.

Stella might tell you about Tom, a boyfriend who likes to play games, about the mother who abandoned her, now back after fourteen years. She might tell you about the perfume bottle with the star-shaped stopper, or about her father ...

What Stella really wants to know is more about the mysterious man calling the station ... who says he knows who killed Victoria, and has proof.

Tonight is the night for secrets, and Stella wants to know everything...

With echoes of the _Play Misty for Me, Call Me Star Girl_ is a taut, emotive and all-consuming psychological thriller that plays on our deepest fears, providing a stark reminder that stirring up dark secrets from the past can be deadly...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Playing with Fire: A Novel*



  






*A gripping standalone thriller by the New York Times bestselling author of the Rizzoli & Isles series

INTERNATIONAL THRILLER WRITERS AWARD FINALIST • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY LOS ANGELES TIMES AND SUSPENSE MAGAZINE
*
In a shadowy antiques shop in Rome, violinist Julia Ansdell happens upon a curious piece of music—the _Incendio_ waltz—and is immediately entranced by its unusual composition. Full of passion, torment, and chilling beauty, and seemingly unknown to the world, the waltz, its mournful minor key, its feverish arpeggios, appear to dance with a strange life of their own. Julia is determined to master the complex work and make its melody heard.

Back home in Boston, from the moment Julia’s bow moves across the strings, drawing the waltz’s fiery notes into the air, something strange is stirred—and Julia’s world comes under threat. The music has a terrifying and inexplicable effect on her young daughter, who seems violently transformed. Convinced that the hypnotic strains of _Incendio_ are weaving a malevolent spell, Julia sets out to discover the man and the meaning behind the score.

Her quest beckons Julia to the ancient city of Venice, where she uncovers a dark, decades-old secret involving a dangerously powerful family that will stop at nothing to keep Julia from bringing the truth to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jaws: A Novel *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The classic suspense novel of shark versus man, which was made into the blockbuster Steven Spielberg movie. The Jaws phenomenon changed popular culture and continues to inspire a growing interest in sharks and the oceans today.*

When Peter Benchley wrote _Jaws_ in the early 1970s, he meticulously researched all available data about shark behavior. Over the ensuing decades, Benchley was actively engaged with scientists and filmmakers on expeditions around the world as they expanded their knowledge of sharks. Also during this time, there was an unprecedented upswing in the number of sharks killed to make shark-fin soup, and Benchley worked with governments and nonprofits to sound the alarm for shark conservation. He encouraged each new generation of _Jaws_ fans to enjoy his riveting tale and to channel their excitement into support and protection of these magnificent, prehistoric apex predators.

This edition of _Jaws_ contains bonus content from Peter Benchley’s archives, including the original typed title page, a brainstorming list of possible titles, a letter from Benchley to producer David Brown with honest feedback on the movie adaptation, and excerpts from Benchley’s book _Shark Trouble_ highlighting his firsthand account of writing _Jaws,_ selling it to Universal Studios, and working with Steven Spielberg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Clan of the Cave Bear (with Bonus Content): Earth's Children, Book One *



  






*This novel of awesome beauty and power is a moving saga about people, relationships, and the boundaries of love.

Nominated as one of America’s best-loved novels by PBS’s The Great American Read*

Through Jean M. Auel’s magnificent storytelling we are taken back to the dawn of modern humans, and with a girl named Ayla we are swept up in the harsh and beautiful Ice Age world they shared with the ones who called themselves _The Clan of the Cave Bear_.

A natural disaster leaves the young girl wandering alone in an unfamiliar and dangerous land until she is found by a woman of the Clan, people very different from her own kind. To them, blond, blue-eyed Ayla looks peculiar and ugly—she is one of the Others, those who have moved into their ancient homeland; but Iza cannot leave the girl to die and takes her with them. Iza and Creb, the old Mog-ur, grow to love her, and as Ayla learns the ways of the Clan and Iza’s way of healing, most come to accept her. But the brutal and proud youth who is destined to become their next leader sees her differences as a threat to his authority. He develops a deep and abiding hatred for the strange girl of the Others who lives in their midst, and is determined to get his revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Do You Want to Know a Secret?: A Novel (Key News Thrillers Book 1)*



  






Secrets can really kill your career.

Beautiful New York TV anchorwoman Eliza Blake has a past to hide. Her popular co-anchor has a scandal he'd die to keep secret. The next President's pretty wife wants desperately to avoid indecent exposure. A parish priest knows a terrible truth. And a killer has a secret agenda that reaches from New York City's streets to the White House-- it includes the time and place where Eliza Blake will have to die...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killing November*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of How to Hang a Witch comes a thriller set at a secretive boarding school where students are trained to carry on family legacies that have built--and toppled--empires. Think Umbrella Academy with teenage assassins.*

_November is as good as dead. She just doesn't know it yet._

At the international Academy Absconditi, there's no electricity, no internet, and an archaic eye-for-an-eye punishment system. Classes range from knife throwing and poisons to the art of deception. And the students? All silver-spoon descendants of the world's most elite strategists--training to become assassins, spies, and master impersonators.
One is a virtuoso of accents--and never to be trusted. Another is a vicious fighter determined to exploit November's weaknesses. And then there's the boy with the mesmerizing eyes and a secret agenda.
November doesn't know how an ordinary girl like her fits into the school's complicated legacy. But when a student is murdered, she'll need to separate her enemies from her allies before the crime gets pinned on her . . . or she becomes the killer's next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lies and Retribution (Alex King Book 2) *



  






When the man called upon to do his country’s dirty work is approached by MI5, he is left compelled to act. Having turned his back on MI6 for a quiet life in the Scottish Highlands, Alex King is soon fighting a war on two fronts. A radical Imam and his caliphate on one side, and a Russian sleeper cell with plans for Western destruction on the other. King soon discovers that the two threats could be linked, but the deception goes far deeper…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadows of Good Friday (Alex King Book 3) *



  






(An Alex King prequel - his first mission for MI6)
Days before the Good Friday Peace Agreement an IRA splinter cell plans a major heist on the British mainland forcing a newly released prisoner to crack just one more safe. Career criminal Simon Grant wants to go straight. He wants to win back his wife and see his son, but he knows that his chances of getting away from the Irishmen are slim. He doesn’t know that MI6 have him under surveillance, nor that Alex King has been given his first mission – to avoid the peace talks being derailed at any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Royal Governess: A Novel of Queen Elizabeth II's Childhood*



  






*“This captivating page-turner whisks readers back in time to Buckingham Palace in 1933…A majestic story that delves into the incredible life of Queen Elizabeth II before she took her place on the throne.”—Woman’s World

Sunday Times bestselling author Wendy Holden brings to life the unknown childhood years of one of the world’s most famous figures, Queen Elizabeth II, and reveals the spirited young governess who made her the icon we love today.*

In 1933, twenty-two-year-old Marion Crawford accepts the role of a lifetime, tutoring the little Princesses Elizabeth and Margaret Rose. Her one stipulation to their parents the Duke and Duchess of York is that she bring some doses of normalcy into their sheltered and privileged lives.

At Buckingham Palace, Windsor Castle and Balmoral, Marion defies stuffy protocol to take the princesses on tube trains, swimming at public baths, and on joyful Christmas shopping trips at Woolworth’s. From her ringside seat at the heart of the British monarchy she witnesses twentieth-century history’s most seismic events. The trauma of the Abdication, the glamour of the Coronation, the onset of World War II. She steers the little girls through it all, as close as a mother.

During Britain’s darkest hour, as Hitler’s planes fly over Windsor, she shelters her charges in the castle dungeons (not far from where the Crown Jewels are hidden in a biscuit tin). Afterwards, she is present when Elizabeth first sets eyes on Philip.

But being beloved confidante to the Windsors comes at huge personal cost. Marriage, children, her own views: all are compromised by proximity to royal glory. In this majestic story of love, sacrifice and allegiance, bestselling novelist Holden shines a captivating light into the years before Queen Elizabeth II took the throne.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Audrey Hepburn: A Charmed Life*



  






*“A sumptuous book which will delight idolaters of high fashion and movie stardom.” —Times Literary Supplement*

_Audrey Hepburn_ is a sumptuous celebration of Hepburn as a beloved fashion icon and actress. Karney tells the story of Hepburn’s life, from her childhood in Nazi-occupied Holland, through her early aspirations to become a ballet dancer, the instant and universal acclaim of her onscreen debut and her years as one of Hollywood’s most sought-after stars, to her later life working among the poorest children of the Third World. Karney’s book gives fans a rare view into the life of a beloved star.

Hepburn’s acting career began after a series of minor revue and film roles in London. Hepburn was spotted by the writer Colette, who immediately cast her in the central role of a Broadway adaptation of her story, _Gigi_. Soon afterwards, Hepburn was offered a role alongside Gregory Peck in _Roman Holiday_, for which she collected an Oscar for Best Actress. The book highlights all her success that followed: she won the Tony Award for Best Actress for _Ondine_, captivated audiences as Natasha in _War and Peace_, and was highly praised for her brilliance in a serious role in _The Nun’s Story_. Hepburn’s style was perfection, and her clothes—many of them designed by Givenchy, who dressed her for _Funny Face_ in 1957—placed her on the world’s Best-Dressed Women list for several consecutive years. Her personality and sensuous yet untouchable beauty made her irresistible to the public. On Hepburn’s death, Liz Taylor said, “God has a most beautiful new angel now that will know just what to do in heaven.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*K: A History of Baseball in Ten Pitches*



  






*From The New York Times baseball columnist, an enchanting, enthralling history of the national pastime as told through the craft of pitching, based on years of archival research and interviews with more than three hundred people from Hall of Famers to the stars of today.*

The baseball is an amazing plaything. We can grip it and hold it so many different ways, and even the slightest calibration can turn an ordinary pitch into a weapon to thwart the greatest hitters in the world. Each pitch has its own history, evolving through the decades as the masters pass it down to the next generation. From the earliest days of the game, when Candy Cummings dreamed up the curveball while flinging clamshells on a Brooklyn beach, pitchers have never stopped innovating.

In _K: A History of Baseball in Ten Pitches_, Tyler Kepner traces the colorful stories and fascinating folklore behind the ten major pitches. Each chapter highlights a different pitch, from the blazing fastball to the fluttering knuckleball to the slippery spitball. Infusing every page with infectious passion for the game, Kepner brings readers inside the minds of combatants sixty feet, six inches apart.

Filled with priceless insights from many of the best pitchers in baseball history--from Bob Gibson, Steve Carlton, and Nolan Ryan to Greg Maddux, Mariano Rivera, and Clayton Kershaw--_K_ will be the definitive book on pitching and join such works as _The Glory of Their Times_ and _Moneyball_ as a classic of the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Liberty's First Crisis: Adams, Jefferson, and the Misfits Who Saved Free Speech*



  






*“Slack engagingly reveals how the Federalist attack on the First Amendment almost brought down the Republic . . . An illuminating book of American history.” —Kirkus Reviews, starred review*

In 1798, with the United States in crisis, President John Adams and the Federalists in control of Congress passed an extreme piece of legislation that made criticism of the government and its leaders a crime punishable by heavy fines and jail time.

From a loudmouth in a bar to a firebrand politician to Benjamin Franklin’s own grandson, those victimized by the 1798 Sedition Act were as varied as the country’s citizenry. But Americans refused to let their freedoms be so easily dismissed: they penned fiery editorials, signed petitions, and raised “liberty poles,” while Vice President Thomas Jefferson and James Madison drew up the infamous Kentucky and Virginia Resolutions, arguing that the Federalist government had gone one step too far. _Liberty’s First Crisis_ vividly unfolds these pivotal events in the early life of the republic, as the Founding Fathers struggled to define America off the page and preserve the freedoms they had fought so hard to create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jefferson's Second Revolution: The Election Crisis of 1800 and the Triumph of Republicanism*



  






*An “excellent” history of the tumultuous early years of American government, and a constitutional crisis sparked by the Electoral College (Booklist).*

In the election of 1800, Federalist incumbent John Adams, and the elitism he represented, faced Republican Thomas Jefferson. Jefferson defeated Adams but, through a quirk in Electoral College balloting, tied with his own running mate, Aaron Burr. A constitutional crisis ensued. Congress was supposed to resolve the tie, but would the Federalists hand over power peacefully to their political enemies, to Jefferson and his Republicans? For weeks on end, nothing was certain.

The Federalists delayed and plotted, while Republicans threatened to take up arms. In a way no previous historian has done, Susan Dunn illuminates this watershed moment in American history. She captures its great drama, gives us fresh, ﬁnely drawn portraits of the founding fathers, and brilliantly parses the enduring signiﬁcance of the crisis. The year 1800 marked the end of Federalist elitism, pointed the way to peaceful power shifts, cleared a place for states’ rights in the political landscape—and set the stage for the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bacteria and Bayonets: The Impact of Disease in American Military History*



  






*A fascinating look at how microbes have affected war outcomes from colonial times to the present.*

Various powerful enemies from the British to the Nazis, and legendary individuals including Tecumseh and Robert E. Lee, have all fallen before the arms of the American soldier. Yet the deadliest enemy faced by the nation, one that has killed more warriors than all its foes combined, is disease.

But illness has been more than just a historical cause of casualties for the American military. In numerous wars, it has helped to decide battles, drive campaigns, and determine strategy. In fact, the Patriots owed pestilence as much for their victory in the Revolution as they did their own force of arms. Likewise, disease helped to prevent the conquest of Canada in 1812, drove strategy in the Mexican War, handicapped Lee’s 1862 advance, and helped lead to World War II. Disease also provided an edge in the wars against Native Americans, yet just as soon turned on the United States when unacclimated US troops were dispatched to the southern Pacific.

This book not only traces the path of disease in American military history but also recounts numerous episodes and anecdotes related to the history of illness. It is a compelling story, one that has been overlooked and underappreciated. Yellow fever, malaria, tuberculosis, glanders, bubonic plague, smallpox, and numerous other bacteria and viruses all conspired to defeat America—and remain enemies that need to be recognized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Bag Man: The Wild Crimes, Audacious Cover-Up, and Spectacular Downfall of a Brazen Crook in the White House*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The knockdown, drag-out, untold story of the other scandal that rocked Nixon’s White House, and reset the rules for crooked presidents to come—with new reporting that expands on Rachel Maddow’s Peabody Award-nominated podcast

“Rachel Maddow and Michael Yarvitz expand on their riveting podcast to create a work both scholarly and disturbing in its parallels to current events.”—Preet Bharara, New York Times bestselling author of Doing Justice and host of the podcast Stay Tuned with Preet*

Is it possible for a sitting vice president to direct a vast criminal enterprise within the halls of the White House? To have one of the most brazen corruption scandals in American history play out while nobody’s paying attention? And for that scandal to be all but forgotten decades later?

The year was 1973, and Spiro T. Agnew, the former governor of Maryland, was Richard Nixon’s second-in-command. Long on firebrand rhetoric and short on political experience, Agnew had carried out a bribery and extortion ring in office for years, when—at the height of Watergate—three young federal prosecutors discovered his crimes and launched a mission to take him down before it was too late, before Nixon’s impending downfall elevated Agnew to the presidency. The self-described “counterpuncher” vice president did everything he could to bury their investigation: dismissing it as a “witch hunt,” riling up his partisan base, making the press the enemy, and, with a crumbling circle of loyalists, scheming to obstruct justice in order to survive.

In this blockbuster account, Rachel Maddow and Michael Yarvitz detail the investigation that exposed Agnew’s crimes, the attempts at a cover-up—which involved future president George H. W. Bush—and the backroom bargain that forced Agnew’s resignation but also spared him years in federal prison. Based on the award-winning hit podcast, _Bag Man_ expands and deepens the story of Spiro Agnew’s scandal and its lasting influence on our politics, our media, and our understanding of what it takes to confront a criminal in the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Another Time, Another Place: Chronicles of St Mary's 12*



  






*BOOK 12 IN THE INTERNATIONALLY BESTSELLING CHRONICLES OF ST MARY'S SERIES*

For fans of Richard Osman's Thursday Murder Club, Jasper Fforde and _Doctor Who_.

---

*'It's time, Max.' And so, a whole new chapter opens up...*

It's long been known that if a thing can go wrong, it will. With knobs on, usually. Disasters start to pile up. A new colleague with no respect for the past and a great deal to prove. Historians lost in time. And - worst of all - Rosie Lee on her very first jump. Then there's the small matter of Max's dishonourable discharge.

From Tudor England to the Tower of Babel - it's all going horribly wrong.

Jobless and homeless, Max receives an offer she can't refuse. Another time, another place. A refuge, perhaps.

She's got that wrong, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mandel Files, Volume 1: Mindstar Rising & A Quantum Murder (Greg Mandel) *



  






*For the first time in a single volume, Peter F. Hamilton’s acclaimed novels—Mindstar Rising and A Quantum Murder—set in a near-future so real it seems ripped from tomorrow’s headlines*

In _Mindstar Rising, _Greg Mandel, gifted—or cursed—with biotechnology that makes him a living lie detector, is hired to investigate corporate espionage by Event Horizon, a powerful company about to introduce a technology that will solve the energy problems of a world decimated by global warming.

Set two years later, _A Quantum Murder_ once again teams Mandel with Event Horizon and its beautiful young owner, Julia Evans, in a locked-room mystery that combines the ingenuity of an Agatha Christie novel with cutting-edge speculative brilliance.

Read together, these novels take on fresh depth and complexity, underscoring the magnitude of Peter F. Hamilton’s creative talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Semper Mars: Book One of the Heritage Trilogy *



  






The Year is 2040.

The Marines have landed on Mars to guard the unearthed secrets of an ancient and dangerous alien race: Ourselves.

Scientists have discovered something astonishing in the subterranean ruins of a sprawling Martian city: startling evidence of an alternative history that threatens to split humanity into opposing factions and plunge the Earth into chaos and war. The USMC -- a branch of a military considered, until just recently, to be obsolete -- has dispatched the Marine Mars Expeditionary Force, a thirty-man weapons platoon, to the Red Planet to protect American civilians and interest with lethal force if necessary.

_Because great powers are willing to devastate a world in order to keep an ancient secret buried. Because something that was hidden in the Martian dust for half a million years has just been unearthed . . . something that calls into question every belief that forms the delicate foundation of civilization . . .

Something inexplicably human._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Genesis: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Holy War Book 1) *



  






*First contact gone wrong...*

It was every starship captain’s nightmare, and for Travis Miller, it was his own personal hell. 

He’d done everything by the book, but when the Tahni had attacked him and his crew, there was no choice but to return fire and destroy the first alien vessel humans had ever encountered. 

Excoriated in the press, his career in shambles, Travis is exiled to a long patrol of the outer colony worlds. Forgotten, except as a bad example…until the Tahni prove him right by declaring war on the human Commonwealth. 

Now, Travis Miller is the tip of the spear. Humanity’s best hope for turning back an overwhelming assault on human space. Because to the Tahni, humans are infidels and this is a holy war…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Devil Said Bang: A Sandman Slim Novel *



  






Richard Kadrey’s Sandman Slim—aka James Stark—is, quite simply, one of the most outrageous uber-anti-heroes ever to kick serious butt on this or any other world or dimension.

In his previous three adventures—_Sandman Slim_, _Kill the Dead_, and _Aloha from Hell_—Stark has fled Hell for California, taken on angels, demons, outlaw bikers, zombies, covert government operatives, and all manner of monsters, while saving humankind from total annihilation on numerous occasions. But in _Devil Said Bang_, he finally assumes the role he was destined for: as the new Lucifer, ruler of the Underworld.

Combining outrageously edgy humor with a dark and truly twisted vision, Richard Kadrey has once again delivered a masterful amalgam of action novel, urban fantasy, and in-your-face horror that will delight a wide range of readers—from Christopher Moore and Warren Ellis fans to the devoted adherents of Jim Butcher, Charlaine Harris, Kim Harrison, and Simon Green.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fear of Flying*



  






*The “extraordinary” #1 New York Times–bestselling classic about women and marriage, “at once wildly funny and very wise” (Los Angeles Times).*
After five years, Isadora Wing has come to a crossroads in her marriage: Should she and her husband stay together or get divorced? Accompanying her husband to an analysts’ conference in Vienna, she ditches him and strikes out on her own, crisscrossing Europe in search of a man who can inspire uninhibited passion. But, as she comes to learn, liberation and happiness are not necessarily the same thing.

A literary sensation when it was first published, _Fear of Flying_ established Erica Jong as one of her generation’s foremost voices on sex and feminism. Decades later, the novel has lost none of its insight, verve, or jaw-dropping wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body in the Wardrobe: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Mysteries *



  






Minster’s wife, caterer, and part-time sleuth Faith Fairchild pairs up with Sophie Maxwell, last seen in _Body in the Birches_ and now a newlywed living in historic Savannah, Georgia, where Sophie crosses paths with murder. Another delightful entry in the beloved mystery series, complete with delectable recipes.

Attorney Sophie Maxwell has come to Savannah to be with her new husband, Will. But nothing throws cold water on a hot relationship faster than a dead body. Worse for Sophie, no one believes the body she knows she saw is real. Will is spending an awful lot of time in Atlanta on a case he claims is urgent, and she’s been tasked with house hunting for them with his former sweetheart, who Sophie can’t help but suspect wishes Sophie would return to her Yankee roots!

Fortunately, Sophie has a good friend in Faith Fairchild. With teenage Amy being bullied by mean girls and husband Tom contemplating a major life change that will affect all the Fairchilds, Faith is eager for distraction in the form of some sleuthing. In between discussions of newlywed agita, surprising Savannah customs and, of course, fabulous low country food, Faith and Sophie will pair up to unmask a killer!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat to the Dogs: A Joe Grey Mystery*



  






A recent earthquake was only the beginning of the big trouble that plagues Molena Point, California. Joe Grey may be merely a cat, but he's already solved more murders than your average human detective, and he knows the "accident" on Hellhag Hill was anything but. Unfortunately Joe's somewhat erratic, if lovable, owner Clyde thinks cats should keep their paws out of police work, and locks Joe and his feline lady friend Dulcie out of the house when Officer Max Harper pays a social call.

But Joe can be a very stubborn tomcat when he sets his mind to it. And he's not about to give up the hunt. A killer needs to be apprehended, and Joe Grey's just the cat for the job -- especially since the humans who should be on the case don't seem to have a clue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shifting Tide: A William Monk Novel *



  






William Monk knows London’s streets like the back of his hand. But the river Thames and its teeming docks—where wharf rats and night plunderers ply their trades—is unknown territory. Only Monk’s dire need for work persuades him to accept an assignment from shipping magnate Clement Louvain, to investigate the theft of a cargo of African ivory from Louvain’s recently docked schooner, the _Maude Idris. _But why didn’t Louvain report the ivory theft directly to the River Police? Another mystery is the appearance of a desperately ill woman who Louvain claims is the discarded mistress of an old friend. Is she connected to the theft, or to something much darker? As Monk endeavors to solve these riddles, he can’t imagine the trap that will soon so fatefully ensnare him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Faithless (Oslo Detective Series Book 5)*



  






*The death of a woman whose body was found in an Oslo dumpster has eerie similarities to a cold case in northern Norway, prompting the Oslo Detectives to launch an investigation that soon becomes personal...

Winner of the Riverton Award
Shortlisted for the Glass Key Award
Shortlisted for the Martin Beck Award
Winner of the Brage Literary Award* 

When the body of a woman turns up in a dumpster, scalded and wrapped in plastic, Inspector Frank FrØlich is shocked to discover that he knows her ... and their recent meetings may hold the clue to her murder.

As he begins to learn more about the tragic events surrounding her death, FrØlich's colleague Gunnarstranda deals with a disturbingly similar cold case involving the murder of a young girl in northern Norway. An unsettling number of coincidences emerge, and FrØlich is forced to look into his own past to find the answers ... and to catch the killer before he strikes again.

Dark, brooding and utterly chilling, _Faithless_ is a breath-taking and atmospheric page-turner that marks the return of an internationally renowned and award-winning series, from one of the fathers of Nordic Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ice Swimmer (Oslo Detective Series Book 6)*



  






When a dead man is lifted from the freezing waters of Oslo Harbour just before Christmas, Detective Lena Stigersand's stressful life suddenly becomes even more complicated. Not only is she dealing with a cancer scare, a stalker and an untrustworthy boyfriend, but it seems that both a politician and Norway's security services might be involved in the murder.

With her trusted colleagues, Gunnarstranda and FrØlich, at her side, Lena digs deep into the case and finds that it not only goes to the heart of the Norwegian establishment, but it might be rather to close to her personal life for comfort.

Dark, complex and nail-bitingly tense, _The Ice Swimmer_ is a simply unforgettable instalment in the critically acclaimed Oslo Detective series, by the godfather of Nordic Noir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sister (Oslo Detective Series Book 8 )*



  






Suspended from duty, Detective FrØlich is working as a private investigator, when his girlfriend's colleague asks for his help with a female asylum seeker, who the authorities are about to deport. She claims to have a sister in Norway, and fears that returning to her home country will mean instant death.

FrØlich quickly discovers the whereabouts of the young woman's sister, but things become increasingly complex when she denies having a sibling, and FrØlich is threatened off the case by the police. As the body count rises, it becomes clear that the answers lie in an old investigation, and the mysterious sister, who is now on the run...

A dark, chilling and up-to-the-minute Nordic Noir thriller, _Sister_ is also a tense and well-plotted murder mystery with a moving tragedy at its heart, cementing Kjell Ola Dahl as one of the greatest crime writers of our generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stone Cold (Jesse Stone Novels Book 4)*



  






Tony and Brianna Lincoln just moved into Paradise, but friendly they aren't. In fact, these urbane thrill killers are knocking off the neighbors one by one, and Jesse Stone is next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Sins: A Novel (Deer Lake Book 1) *



  






A peaceful Minnesota town, where crime is something that just doesn’t happen, is about to face its worst nightmare. A young boy disappears. There are no witnesses, no clues—only a note, cleverly taunting, casually cruel. Has a cold-blooded kidnapper struck? Or is this the reawakening of a long-quiet serial killer?

A tough-minded investigator on her first, make-or-break case . . . A local cop who fears that big-city evils have come to stalk his small-town home . . . Together they are hunting for a madman who knows no bounds, to protect a town that may never feel safe again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gangster Nation: A Novel*



  






It's been two years since the events of _Gangsterland_, when legendary Chicago hitman Sal Cupertine disappeared into the guise of Vegas Rabbi David Cohen. It's September of 2001 and for David, everything is coming up gold: Temple membership is on the rise, the new private school is raking it in, and the mortuary and cemetery--where Cohen has been laundering bodies for the mob--is minting cash. But Sal wants out. He's got money stashed in safe-deposit boxes all over the city. He's looking at places to escape to, Mexico or maybe Argentina. He only needs to make it through the High Holidays, and he'll have enough money to slip away, grab his wife and kid, and start fresh.

Across the country, former FBI agent Matthew Drew is now running security for an Indian Casino outside of Milwaukee, spending his off-time stalking members of The Family, looking for vengeance for the murder of his former partner. So when Sal's cousin stumbles into the casino one night, Matthew takes the law into his own hands--again--touching off a series of events that will have Rabbi Cohen running for his life, trapped in Las Vegas, with the law, society, and the post-9/11 world closing in around him.

_Gangster Nation_ is a thrilling follow-up to _Gangsterland_, an unexpected, page-turning examination of the seedy foundations of American life. With the wit and gritty glamor that defines his writing, Goldberg traces how the things we most value in our lives--home, health, even our spiritual lives--have been built on the enterprises of criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Invisible Girl: A Novel *



  






*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

“*I absolutely loved *_*Invisible Girl—*_*Lisa Jewell has a way of combining furiously twisty, utterly gripping plots with wonderfully rich characterization—she has such compassion for her characters, and we feel we know them utterly… A triumph!” —Lucy Foley, *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author

The #1 *_*New York Times*_* bestselling author of *_*Then She Was Gone*_* returns with an intricate thriller about a young woman’s disappearance and a group of strangers whose lives intersect in its wake.*

Young Saffyre Maddox spent three years under the care of renowned child psychologist Roan Fours. When Dr. Fours decides their sessions should end, Saffyre feels abandoned. She begins looking for ways to connect with him, from waiting outside his office to walking through his neighborhood late at night. She soon learns more than she ever wanted to about Roan and his deceptively perfect family life. On a chilly Valentine’s night, Saffyre will disappear, taking any secrets she has learned with her.

Owen Pick’s life is falling apart. In his thirties and living in his aunt’s spare bedroom, he has just been suspended from his job as a teacher after accusations of sexual misconduct—accusations he strongly denies. Searching for professional advice online, he is inadvertently sucked into the dark world of incel forums, where he meets a charismatic and mysterious figure.

Owen lives across the street from the Fours family. The Fours have a bad feeling about their neighbor; Owen is a bit creepy and suspect and their teenaged daughter swears he followed her home from the train station one night. Could Owen be responsible? What happened to the beautiful missing Saffyre, and does her disappearance truly connect them all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharpe's Siege (#9) *



  






Sharpe's mission has seemed simple: capture a small unguarded French coastal fort, cripple Napoleon's supply lines, and retreat across the sea. But behind the lines, Sharpe's old enemy, Pierre Ducos, awaits Sharpe's arrival with a battalion of French soldiers and a vicious commanding general who keeps the scalps of his dead enemies as trophies.

Outmaneuvered by Ducos's treachery and abandoned by his own navy, Sharpe has only two choices: to escape with the aid of the charming, unscrupulous American mercenary, Cornelius Killick, or die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The House That Ruth Built: A New Stadium, the First Yankees Championship, and the Redemption of 1923 *



  






*The untold story of Babe Ruth's Yankees, John McGraw's Giants, and the extraordinary baseball season of 1923.*

Before the 27 World Series titles -- before Joe DiMaggio, Mickey Mantle, and Derek Jeter -- the Yankees were New York's shadow franchise. They hadn't won a championship, and they didn't even have their own field, renting the Polo Grounds from their cross-town rivals the New York Giants. In 1921 and 1922, they lost to the Giants when it mattered most: in October.

But in 1923, the Yankees played their first season on their own field, the newly-built, state of the art baseball palace in the Bronx called "the Yankee Stadium." The stadium was a gamble, erected in relative outerborough obscurity, and Babe Ruth was coming off the most disappointing season of his career, a season that saw his struggles on and off the field threaten his standing as a bona fide superstar.

It only took Ruth two at-bats to signal a new era. He stepped up to the plate in the 1923 season opener and cracked a home run to deep right field, the first homer in his park, and a sign of what lay ahead. It was the initial blow in a season that saw the new stadium christened "The House That Ruth Built," signaled the triumph of the power game, and established the Yankees as New York's -- and the sport's -- team to beat.

From that first home run of 1923 to the storybook World Series matchup that pitted the Yankees against their nemesis from across the Harlem River -- one so acrimonious that John McGraw forced his Giants to get to the Bronx in uniform rather than suit up at the Stadium -- Robert Weintraub vividly illuminates the singular year that built a classic stadium, catalyzed a franchise, cemented Ruth's legend, and forever changed the sport of baseball.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Kid: The Immortal Life of Ted Williams*



  






*From acclaimed journalist Ben Bradlee Jr. comes the epic biography of Boston Red Sox legend Ted Williams that baseball fans have been waiting for.*

Williams was the best hitter in baseball history. His batting average of .406 in 1941 has not been topped since, and no player who has hit more than 500 home runs has a higher career batting average. Those totals would have been even higher if Williams had not left baseball for nearly five years in the prime of his career to serve as a Marine pilot in WWII and Korea. He hit home runs farther than any player before him -- and traveled a long way himself, as Ben Bradlee, Jr.'s grand biography reveals. Born in 1918 in San Diego, Ted would spend most of his life disguising his Mexican heritage. During his 22 years with the Boston Red Sox, Williams electrified crowds across America -- and shocked them, too: His notorious clashes with the press and fans threatened his reputation. Yet while he was a God in the batter's box, he was profoundly human once he stepped away from the plate. His ferocity came to define his troubled domestic life. While baseball might have been straightforward for Ted Williams, life was not.

_The Kid_ is biography of the highest literary order, a thrilling and honest account of a legend in all his glory and human complexity. In his final at-bat, Williams hit a home run. Bradlee's marvelous book clears the fences, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Game: Inside the Secret World of Major League Baseball's Power Brokers *



  






*The incredible inside story of power, money, and baseball's last twenty years.*

In the fall of 1992, America's National Pastime is in crisis and already on the path to the unthinkable: cancelling a World Series for the first time in history. The owners are at war with each other, their decades-long battle with the players has turned America against both sides, and the players' growing addiction to steroids will threaten the game's very foundation.

It is a tipping point for baseball, a crucial moment in the game's history that catalyzes a struggle for power by three strong-willed men: Commissioner Bud Selig, Yankees owner George Steinbrenner, and union leader Don Fehr. It's their uneasy alliance at the end of decades of struggle that pulls the game back from the brink and turns it into a money-making powerhouse that enriches them all.

This is the real story of baseball, played out against a tableau of stunning athletic feats, high-stakes public battles, and backroom political deals -- with a supporting cast that includes Barry Bonds and Mark McGwire, Joe Torre and Derek Jeter, George Bush and George Mitchell, and many more.

Drawing from hundreds of extensive, exclusive interviews throughout baseball, _The Game_ is a stunning achievement: a rigorously reported book and the must-read, fly-on-the-wall, definitive account of how an enormous struggle for power turns disaster into baseball's Golden Age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Following Atticus: Forty-Eight High Peaks, One Little Dog, and an Extraordinary Friendship*



  






After a close friend died of cancer, middle-aged, overweight, acrophobic newspaperman Tom Ryan decided to pay tribute to her in a most unorthodox manner. Ryan and his friend, miniature schnauzer Atticus M. Finch, would attempt to climb all forty-eight of New Hampshire’s four-thousand-foot peaks twice in one winter while raising money for charity. It was an adventure of a lifetime, leading them across hundreds of miles and deep into an enchanting but dangerous winter wonderland. At the heart of the amazing journey was the extraordinary relationship they shared, one that blurred the line between man and dog.

_Following Atticus_ is an unforgettable true saga of adventure, friendship, and the unlikeliest of family, as one remarkable animal opens the eyes and heart of a tough-as-nails newspaperman to the world’s beauty and its possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Straits of Power (A Jeffrey Fuller Novel Book 5)*



  






In his latest mission, Commander Jeffrey Fuller will go head–to–head against his most dangerous adversary yet – his own allies.

Jeffrey Fuller has a new mission – use his cutting–edge submarine Challenger to recover a German spy claiming to have key information about the Berlin–Boer Axis, information that could be crucial to winning the war. Fuller will have to navigate his super–silent sub through some of the most densely patrolled waters in Europe if he hopes to accomplish his mission.

But Fuller knows he can't trust the spy, code–named Zeno, an expert in electronic and information warfare. The man could be a double agent sent by the enemy to compromise Challenger. And when they finally recover the mysterious spy, he reveals that only by helping him infiltrate Israel can he hope to prevent an imminent Axis attack. Fuller is caught in a terrible dilemma – if the man is a double agent, he could be dooming Israel, but if he does nothing, the country could fall to the German assault. To go ahead with the plan would pitch Fuller against the best defences of his own allies, placing his crew in danger and possibly shattering bonds between nations. It is a battle that, if fought, Fuller will have to fight entirely on his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Endless Web: Fascial Anatomy and Physical Reality*



  






*An illustrated guide to the myofascial system—how it works, how it supports the body, and its importance to any bodywork practice*

The result of more than two decades of research and practice, _The Endless Web_ presents in clear, readable language a comprehensive guide to understanding and working effectively with the myofascial system, the 'packing material' of the body. Myofascia is a flexible network of tissue that surrounds, cushions, and supports muscles, bones, and organs. It also acts as a riverbed containing the flow of interstitial fluid, and is a critical influence on the immune and hormonal systems. In daily life, this connective tissue is an underlying determinant of movement quality, mood, alertness, and general well-being.

_The Endless Web_ is a fully illustrated guide to understanding how myofascia works, its supportive role within the body's anatomy, and how gentle manipulation of the myofascial tissue is central to lasting therapeutic intervention and how it can be integrated into any bodywork practice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Whatever It Took: An American Paratrooper's Extraordinary Memoir of Escape, Survival, and Heroism in the Last Days of World War II *



  






*Published to mark the 75th anniversary of VE Day, an unforgettable never-before-told first-person account of World War II: the true story of an American paratrooper who survived D-Day, was captured and imprisoned in a Nazi work camp, and made a daring escape to freedom. *

Now at 95, one of the few living members of the Greatest Generation shares his experiences at last in one of the most remarkable World War II stories ever told. As the Allied Invasion of Normandy launched in the pre-dawn hours of June 6, 1944, Henry Langrehr, an American paratrooper with the 82nd Airborne, was among the thousands of Allies who parachuted into occupied France. Surviving heavy anti-aircraft fire, he crashed through the glass roof of a greenhouse in Sainte-Mère-Église. While many of the soldiers in his unit died, Henry and other surviving troops valiantly battled enemy tanks to a standstill. Then, on June 29th, Henry was captured by the Nazis. The next phase of his incredible journey was beginning.

Kept for a week in the outer ring of a death camp, Henry witnessed the Nazis’ unspeakable brutality—the so-called Final Solution, with people marched to their deaths, their bodies discarded like cords of wood. Transported to a work camp, he endured horrors of his own when he was forced to live in unbelievable squalor and labor in a coal mine with other POWs. Knowing they would be worked to death, he and a friend made a desperate escape. When a German soldier cornered them in a barn, the friend was fatally shot; Henry struggled with the soldier, killing him and taking his gun. Perilously traveling westward toward Allied controlled land on foot, Henry faced the great ethical and moral dilemmas of war firsthand, needing to do whatever it took to survive. Finally, after two weeks behind enemy lines, he found an American unit and was rescued.

Awaiting him at home was Arlene, who, like millions of other American women, went to work in factories and offices to build the armaments Henry and the Allies needed for victory. _Whatever It Took_ is her story, too, bringing to life the hopes and fears of those on the homefront awaiting their loved ones to return.

A tale of heroism, hope, and survival featuring 30 photographs, _Whatever It Took_ is a timely reminder of the human cost of freedom and a tribute to unbreakable human courage and spirit in the darkest of times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*1941: Fighting the Shadow War: A Divided America in a World at War*



  






*“A wide-ranging examination of America’s entry into World War II.” —Kirkus Reviews, starred review*

In _1941: Fighting the Shadow War, A Divided America in a World at War_, historian Marc Wortman thrillingly explores the little-known history of America’s clandestine involvement in World War II before the attack on Pearl Harbor.

Prior to that infamous day, America had long been involved in a shadow war. Winston Churchill, England’s beleaguered new prime minister, pleaded with Franklin D. Roosevelt for help. FDR concocted ingenious ways to come to his aid, without breaking the Neutrality Acts. Launching Lend-Lease, conducting espionage at home and in South America to root out Nazi sympathizers, and waging undeclared war in the Atlantic, were just some of the tactics with which FDR battled Hitler in the shadows.

FDR also had to contend with growing isolationism and anti-Semitism as he tried to influence public opinion. While Americans were sympathetic to those being crushed under Axis power, they were unwilling to enter a foreign war. Wortman tells the story through the eyes of the powerful as well as ordinary citizens. Their stories weave throughout the intricate tapestry of events that unfold during the crucial year of 1941.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jump into the Valley of the Shadow: The War Memories of Dwayne Burns Communications Sergeant, 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment *



  






*A paratrooper’s memoir of survival and close-quarters combat in WWII: “Well worth reading” (Flight Journal).*

When Dwayne Burns turned eighteen, he decided he wanted to fight alongside America’s best. He joined the paratroopers and was assigned to the 508th Regiment of the 82nd Airborne Division. Little did he suspect that a year later he’d be soaring in a flak-riddled C-47 over Normandy, part of the very spearhead of the Allied drive to seize back Europe.

Burns landed behind German lines during the dark early hours of D-Day and gradually found other survivors of his division. The paratroopers fought on every side in a confused running battle through the hedgerows, finally making a stand in a surrounded farmhouse. With one room reserved for their growing piles of corpses, the paratroopers held their ground until finally relieved by infantry advancing from the beaches.

After being pulled out of Normandy, the airborne troops were launched into Holland as part of Montgomery’s plan to gain a bridgehead across the Rhine. This daytime jump was less confused than the nocturnal one, but there were more Germans than expected and fewer Allied forces in support. It was another maelstrom of point-blank combat in all directions, and though the 82nd achieved its objectives, the campaign as a whole achieved little but casualties.

The 82nd had hardly refilled with replacements when the Germans broke through the US front in the Ardennes. The 82nd’s paratroopers were put aboard trucks and hastened to stand in the way of the panzer onslaught. Passing through Bastogne, they went farther north to St. Vith, where the US 7th Armored and other divisions were reeling. The 82nd held its own with quickly assembled defense perimeters, allowing other units to escape. After beating off massive attacks by the German SS, the paratroopers were disgusted to hear that they, too, had been ordered to retreat. They didn’t feel they needed to, but Monty was determined to “tidy up the battlefield.” On January 3, they counterattacked through the freezing hills, sealing off the Bulge and pursuing the Germans back into the Reich.

In this work, Dwayne Burns, assisted by his son Leland (US Army, 1975–79), not only relates the chaos of combat but the intimate thinking of a young soldier thrust into the center of several of history’s greatest battles. His memories provide a fascinating insight into the reality of close-quarters combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Work Horse of the Western Front (Annotated): The Story of the 30th Infantry Division *



  






The 30th Infantry was one of more than 60 American divisions that participated in the defeat of Germany in 1944-45. The members of 'Old Hickory' fought continually from the Normandy beachhead to the banks of the Elbe River in the heart of Germany. _Work Horse of the Western Front_ is a riveting, action-packed account of their incredible achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Out of the Italian Night: Wellington Bomber Operations, 1944–45 *



  






During 1944 and 1945 the squadrons of 205 Group were launching air attacks from bases in Italy. In many ways their efforts were the same as those of aircrew attached to Bomber Command in Britain, yet conditions for the men were very different. The men fought their war as much against the weather, as against the enemy. The Wimpy, as the Wellington was affectionately known, had been operational when war was declared and five years on their young crews were still taking them into battle. Maurice Lihou joined the RAF in 1939, just before the outbreak of war. He trained as a wireless operator to become aircrew, but found himself working in ground stations. He decided to re-muster as a pilot and completed his training in Canada where he was awarded his wings. He soon became captain of an aircraft and ferried a Wellington to North Africa. He was then posted to Italy and joined No 37 Squadron, becoming involved in various operations to harass the retreating German army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fighting with the Screaming Eagles: With the 101st Airborne from Normandy to Bastogne*



  






*A member of the 101st Airborne’s Glider Infantry recalls WWII, from the horror of D-Day to the despair of Nazi captivity, in this compelling memoir.*

As World War II broke out, Robert Bowen was drafted into Company C, 401st Glider Infantry, 101st Airborne Division. Soon afterwards, he found himself storming Utah Beach amid the chaos of D-Day, through unfamiliar terrain littered with minefields and hidden snipers. Bowen was wounded during the Normandy campaign but went on to fight in Holland and the Ardennes, where he was captured. That’s when his “trip through hell” truly began.

In each of Bowen’s campaigns, the 101st “Screaming Eagles” spearheaded the Allied effort against the Nazi occupation of Europe. At Bastogne, they stood nearly alone against the onslaught of enemy panzers and grenadiers. His insights into life behind enemy lines after his capture provide as much fascination as his exploits on the battlefield. Written shortly after the war, Bowen’s narrative is immediate and compelling. An introduction by the world’s foremost historian of the 101st Airborne, George Koskimaki, further enhances this classic work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Surrounded by Heroes: Six Campaigns with Divisional Headquarters, 82d Airborne, 1942–1945 *



  






*This WWII memoir offers a rare behind-the-scenes view of the 82nd Airborne and its heroic contributions to Allied victory in Europe and Africa.*

Joining the army in 1942, Leonard Lebenson was recruited into the 82nd Airborne for his skills as a typist and draftsman. Lebenson thus gained a ringside seat for some of the greatest campaigns of World War II—from the invasions of North Africa, Sicily, and France, to the Netherlands, the Bulge, and the drive on Berlin.

Throughout the campaigns, Lebenson was at the division’s nerve center, typing orders, drafting battle maps, and acting as liaison. A rare enlisted man with top-secret status, he was in the room with Gen. Patton, Field Marshal Montgomery, “Jumpin’ Jim” Gavin, and other luminaries who came through headquarters. But Lebenson also saw battle up close—by ship, plane, glider, parachute, and Jeep. With the rest of the All American Division, he was on the ground in Africa and the Ardennes, facing ever-present enemy fire.

Rising from private to master sergeant, Lebenson thought that he had “the best job in the army.” In this revealing memoir, however, he never fails to give full credit to the men on the firing line who suffered the greatest hardships and casualties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Men at Arnhem*



  






When Men at Arnhem was first published in 1976 the author modestly concealed his identity behind a pseudonym and changed the names of his comrades in arms. But the book was at once recognised as one of the finest evocations of an infantrymans war ever written and those in the know were quick to identify the author. His cover has long since been blown, in this edition Geoffrey Powell adds an introduction in which he identifies the men who fought with him in those eight terrible days at Arnhem in September, 1944. The book cannot be said to be a military history in the strictest sense, even the units involved being unidentified, but the events described are, as the author points out in his introduction, as nearly accurate as memory allowed after a lapse of over thirty years. It is unlikely every to be surpassed as the most vivid first-hand account of one of those epic disasters which we British, in our paradoxical way, seem to cherish above and beyond the most glorious victories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Drop Too Many*



  






*One of the British Army’s first paratroopers recounts in vivid detail his service in the 2nd Parachute Battalion during the Battle of Arnhem and beyond . . .*

No one who has read of Arnhem can fail to be inspired by gallantry of the 2nd Parachute Regiment, which held the north end of the key road bridge over the Rhine—the “Bridge Too Far”—not for twenty-four hours for which it was equipped, but for three days and four nights. Commanded by the then Lieutenant-Colonel Frost, they beat off repeated armored and infantry assaults by far greater numbers, until forced out of the ruined and burning positions by losses, lack of ammunition, and the failure of the whole Arnhem operation. Their sacrifice stands as one of the most heroic defenses of all time.

General Frost’s story is, in effect, that of the battalion. His tale starts with the Iraq Levies and goes on the major airborne operations in which he took part—Bruneval, Tunisia, Sicily, Italy, Arnhem—and continues with his experiences as a prisoner and the reconstruction of the battalion after the German surrender.

Though written with modesty and humor, the book is shot through with the fire and determination of the fighting solider, and throws important new light on many controversies, not only those of Arnhem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hunting the Jackal: A Special Forces and CIA Ground Soldier's Fifty-Year Career Hunting America's Enemies*



  






*Spanning more than five decades, here is a riveting true account of fighting America’s enemies around the world—told by the soldier/operative who was there*

_I am not a hero._

Billy Waugh has lurked in the shadows and on the periphery of many of the most significant events of the past half-century on active duty with U.S. Army Special Forces and the CIA fighting enemies of the United States. In Hunting the Jackal, this legendary warrior reveals the extraordinary events of his life and career, offering a point-by-point eyewitness account of the historical events in which he participated.

Serving in Korea and Vietnam, Waugh was among the first Green Berets in 1963. He has helped train Libyan commandos in the Sahara Desert, while spying on Russian missile sites in Benghazi, and has worked against Caribbean drug runners. He was the first CIA operative to watch Osama Bin Laden in Khartoum “from a spot close enough to kill him had I been allowed,” and tracked him over the course of two years. In 1994 he found the notorious Carlos the Jackal in Sudan, and tailed him until he was captured—a story that until now has never been told. And, just last year, at age 72, Waugh was on the ground in Afghanistan with a joint SpecForces/CIA unit.

This is his remarkable true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell*



  






*In the Hugo-award winning, epic New York Times Bestseller and basis for the BBC miniseries, two men change England's history when they bring magic back into the world.*

In the midst of the Napoleonic Wars in 1806, most people believe magic to have long since disappeared from England - until the reclusive Mr. Norrell reveals his powers and becomes an overnight celebrity.

Another practicing magician then emerges: the young and daring Jonathan Strange. He becomes Norrell's pupil, and the two join forces in the war against France.

But Strange is increasingly drawn to the wild, most perilous forms of magic, and he soon risks sacrificing his partnership with Norrell and everything else he holds dear.

Susanna Clarke's brilliant first novel is an utterly compelling epic tale of nineteenth-century England and the two magicians who, first as teacher and pupil and then as rivals, emerge to change its history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rift: The Complete Rift Saga: Books 1-3 *



  






_"The Hunger Games on steroids"_ -Chris, Amazon reviewer

From the ruins of what used to be North America, a new nation was forged by survivors of the Fall. They called this new nation the Covenant, and two centuries later, it is stronger than ever. The Moon people, descendants of lunar colonists who returned to Earth to rebuild it, rule with an iron fist, to ensure their dominance over the original inhabitants, the English. For the Covenant is a nation where a chosen few prosper at the cost of everyone else, and while the English are forced to serve their masters their entire lives, the Moon people have mastered the greatest secret, the secret of life itself.

In the Rift Saga we follow Sue and Dave, two English teens sent off to serve, Evan, a soldier and a member of one of the most prominent families of the Moon people, and Mark, the oldest man on Earth, as they find themselves in the midst of events, uncovering conspiracies that have kept the Moon people in power ever since they left their dusty refuge behind.

Sooner or later, in different ways, they will all find that lies and deception can only work for so long, and sooner or later the truth will be unveiled. What will happen once the veil of lies unravels?

_The Rift Saga takes place more than two centuries after the events of Exodus, in a dystopian society forged from the ashes of global disaster._

*The Complete Rift Saga consists of Rift (Book 1), Covenant (Book 2) and Legacy (Book 3).*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The City and the Stars (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *



  






*This grand space adventure explores the fate of humanity a billion years in the future— A visionary classic by one of science fiction’s greatest minds.*

Far in the future, Earth’s oceans have evaporated and humanity has all but vanished. The inhabitants of Diaspar believe their domed city is all that remains of an empire that had once conquered the stars. Inside the dome, the citizens live in technological splendor, free from the distractions of aging and disease. Everything is controlled precisely, just as the city’s designers had intended.

But a boy named Alvin, unlike his fellow humans, shows an insatiable—and dangerous—curiosity about the world outside the dome. His questions will send him on a quest to discover the truth about the city and humanity’s history—as well as its future.

A masterful and awe-inspiring work of imagination, _The City and the Stars_ is considered one of Arthur C. Clarke’s finest novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEXX Unauthorized, Series 2: The Light at the End of the Universe*



  






LEXX Unauthorized, Series 2 - The continuing story of Kai, an undead assassin, Zev, a combination of love slave and cluster lizard, Stanley Tweedle, a hapless security guard and 790, a robot head, careening through space together in the LEXX, a stolen, planet destroying, biological warship shaped like a dragonfly. In the second series, the crew travel through space, searching for a new home, or at least a good time, while in their wake a mysterious force is destroying the universe. LEXX was one of the strangest and most wildly surreal space operas ever conceived, owing as much to Luis Bunuel and Alejandro Jodorowsky as to to Star Trek and Star Wars. It was unique and unforgettable, mixing black comedy and absurdism with epic drama, and an astonishing visual sense. Backstage, the story of the creation of the series was even more extraordinary, a tale of regional Atlantic film makers, renegade artists, cult film makers, wild experimentation, Canadian cultural nationalism, German entrepreneurs, new computer generated imagery technologies and backstage chaos intersecting in wildly unpredictable ways, to create truly exotic images and stories. The product of years of research and dozens of interviews, this is a 'must buy' for any fan of the show itself or of science fiction movies television generally, and an eye opening insight into film and television production, especially Canadian and international productions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEXX Unauthorized, Series 3: It's Light and It's Cold *




  






LEXX Unauthorized, Series 3 - It's Hot and It's Cold. The continuing story of Kai, an undead assassin, Zev, a combination of love slave and cluster lizard, Stanley Tweedle, a hapless security guard and 790, a robot head, careening through space together in the LEXX, a stolen, planet destroying, biological warship shaped like a dragonfly. The third series sees a radical reinvention of the show into a thirteen episode serial, as the LEXX falls into a stationary orbit between two warring planets, Fire and Water, which are really Heaven and Hell. Special Bonus - A behind the scenes look at the principal Creators and Stars of the show. LEXX was one of the strangest and most wildly surreal space operas ever conceived, owing as much to Luis Bunuel and Alejandro Jodorowsky as to to Star Trek and Star Wars. It was unique and unforgettable, mixing black comedy and absurdism with epic drama, and an astonishing visual sense. Backstage, the story of the creation of the series was even more extraordinary, a tale of regional Atlantic film makers, renegade artists, cult film makers, wild experimentation, Canadian cultural nationalism, German entrepreneurs, new computer generated imagery technologies and backstage chaos intersecting in wildly unpredictable ways, to create truly exotic images and stories. The product of years of research and dozens of interviews, this is a 'must buy' for any fan of the show itself or of science fiction movies television generally, and an eye opening insight into film and television production, especially Canadian and international productions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*LEXX Unauthorized, Series 4: The Little Blue Marble*



  






LEXX Unauthorized, Series 4 - The Little Blue Marble. The final chapter in the saga of LEXX, and its crew: Kai, an undead assassin, Zev, a combination of love slave and cluster lizard, Stanley Tweedle, a hapless security guard and 790, a robot head, careening through space together a stolen, planet destroying, biological warship shaped like a dragonfly. The fourth series came along at the 11th hour with a last minute purchase by the US Sci Fi Channel. The fourth series once again sees a radical reinvention of the show, and a season of more episodes than ever before, for less money. The LEXX, having destroyed heaven and hell, finds another planet on the opposite side of the sun - Earth, a world which they can't seem to get away from, as they encounter Divine Executioners, Mummies, Militias, Porn Stars, Prisons, Druids, Cowboys, Mad Scientists, Morticians and the most bizarre elements of American society. LEXX was one of the strangest most surreal series ever conceived, owing as much to Luis Bunuel and Alejandro Jodorowsky as to to Star Trek and Star Wars. It was unique and unforgettable, mixing black comedy and absurdism with epic drama, and an astonishing visual sense. Backstage, the story of the creation of the series was even more extraordinary, a tale of regional Atlantic film makers, renegade artists, cult film makers, wild experimentation, Canadian cultural nationalism, German entrepreneurs, new computer generated imagery technologies and backstage chaos intersecting in wildly unpredictable ways, to create truly exotic images and stories. The product of years of research and dozens of interviews, this is a 'must buy' for any fan of the show itself or of science fiction movies television generally, and an eye opening insight into film and television production, especially Canadian and international productions. The fourth chapter follows the frantic history of a production pushing the outer limits of possibility, and the decline and fall of the production company, Salter Street, that birthed it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Scrapyard Incident (Junkyard Dogs Book 1)*



  






THE ADVENTURE BEGINS...

Junkyard Dogs 1: The Scrapyard Incident.
Ensign Tamara Carlisle, a brilliant, beautiful but decidedly quirky young officer on a remote assignment to obtain information needed to finish her advanced degree in Military History...
Lieutenant Ryan Harris, a talented and experienced engineer who harbors doubts about his ability to command...
Engineering Technician Angus Hawkins, a savvy veteran and former Chief Petty Officer busted down in rank for brawling...
These three unsuspecting individuals, marooned after a devastating sneak attack on the United Terran Federation Naval Reclamation Center-- a huge, orbiting Junkyard located in a remote corner of Federation space-- are forced to confront their limitations and team up to fight back against unknown, heavily armed foes who threaten their continued survival...
During their effort to survive, the trio discovers that their unknown foes have even bigger plans. It seems they would like nothing more than to start a revolution...
Can the three Scrapyard survivors come together with an Islamic Ambassador on a mission of peace, a smuggling ring bent on nothing more than making a profit, and a small, underarmed orbital station security force to somehow thwart a terrorist attack that threatens to ignite a new interplanetary war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*XD:317 (Fourth Fleet Irregulars Book 3) *



  






"The committee has planned a task series for you, Alex..."

With an alien aristocrat joining the crew, the Fourth Fleet Irregulars embark on a mission that will take them beyond the League's borders - and beyond their wildest dreams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: Sting of the Mustard Mines*



  






*The Space Team Universe has been changed forever!*

Having journeyed through time in order to restore peace to the galaxy, Cal Carver and Space Team are a little dismayed to find out they may have inadvertently made things even worse.

Whoops.

Captured by an unfamiliar alien species, the crew is banished to a life of slavery in the Mustard Mines of Moktar, where they come face to face with the sinister Manacle - a terrying new enemy whose diabolical agenda is worse than any they have encountered before.

With the clock ticking and thousands of lives at stake, Space Team must race across the galaxy, stop Manacle's evil scheme, and save the day once more.

But first, they have to escape...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Revolution (Foothold Book 4) *



  






Freedom must come first.

David Miller leads a team back to the Sol system to discover what has become of his home planet. But first comes Mars, and first comes freedom. The people of Mars suffer under the yoke of a despotic dictator, and the newcomer’s arrival triggers a slow-burning revolution to explode into violence.

Swept up in a war he didn’t want, David must find a way to save the day so he can turn back to his real mission: saving Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Serendipity (Foothold Book 3)*



  






*Adversity. Fear. Survival.*

The inhabitants of Serendipity have survived the dramatic events that followed the arrival of humankind’s second starship, the Inspiration. David Miller’s beloved Grace lies suspended between life and death, and he faces the prospect of leading a divided community. Meanwhile, disaster looms in the form of a planet-busting asteroid that will strike their planet in a matter of months.

Somehow David must unite the colony in a desperate attempt to avert the coming disaster – and perhaps the extinction of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All That Remains: A Renowned Forensic Scientist on Death, Mortality, and Solving Crimes *



  






*Book of the Year, 2018 Saltire Literary Awards

A CrimeReads Best True Crime Book of the Month

For fans of Caitlin Doughty, Mary Roach, Kathy Reichs, and CSI shows, a renowned forensic scientist on death and mortality.*

Dame Sue Black is an internationally renowned forensic anthropologist and human anatomist. She has lived her life eye to eye with the Grim Reaper, and she writes vividly about it in this book, which is part primer on the basics of identifying human remains, part frank memoir of a woman whose first paying job as a schoolgirl was to apprentice in a butcher shop, and part no-nonsense but deeply humane introduction to the reality of death in our lives. It is a treat for _CSI_ junkies, murder mystery and thriller readers, and anyone seeking a clear-eyed guide to a subject that touches us all.

Cutting through hype, romanticism, and cliché, she recounts her first dissection; her own first acquaintance with a loved one’s death; the mortal remains in her lab and at burial sites as well as scenes of violence, murder, and criminal dismemberment; and about investigating mass fatalities due to war, accident, or natural disaster, such as the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami. She uses key cases to reveal how forensic science has developed and what her work has taught her about human nature.

Acclaimed by bestselling crime writers and fellow scientists alike, _All That Remains_ is neither sad nor macabre. While Professor Black tells of tragedy, she also infuses her stories with a wicked sense of humor and much common sense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Undaunted: Surviving Jonestown, Summoning Courage, and Fighting Back*



  






*An inspiring and powerful memoir of surviving the Jonestown massacre and becoming a fearless voice against injustice and inequality by California congresswoman Jackie Speier.*

Jackie Speier was twenty-eight when she joined Congressman Leo Ryan’s delegation to rescue defectors from cult leader Jim Jones’s Peoples Temple in Jonestown, Guyana. Ryan was killed on the airstrip tarmac. Jackie was shot five times at point-blank range. While recovering from what would become one of the most harrowing tragedies in recent history, Jackie had to choose: Would she become a victim or a fighter? The choice to survive against unfathomable odds empowered her with a resolve to become a vocal proponent for human rights.

From the formative nightmare that radically molded her perspective and instincts to the devastating personal and professional challenges that would follow, _Undaunted_ reveals the perseverance of a determined force in American politics. Deeply rooted in Jackie’s experiences as a widow, a mother, a congresswoman, and a fighter, hers is a story of true resilience, one that will inspire other women to draw strength from adversity in order to do what is right—no matter the challenges ahead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Satanic Verses: A Novel *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER* • *“[A] torrent of endlessly inventive prose, by turns comic and enraged, embracing life in all its contradictions. In this spectacular novel, verbal pyrotechnics barely outshine its psychological truths.”—Newsday

Winner of the Whitbread Prize*

One of the most controversial and acclaimed novels ever written, _The Satanic Verses_ is Salman Rushdie’s best-known and most galvanizing book. Set in a modern world filled with both mayhem and miracles, the story begins with a bang: the terrorist bombing of a London-bound jet in midflight. Two Indian actors of opposing sensibilities fall to earth, transformed into living symbols of what is angelic and evil. This is just the initial act in a magnificent odyssey that seamlessly merges the actual with the imagined. A book whose importance is eclipsed only by its quality, _The Satanic Verses _is a key work of our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Midnight Snacks are Murder (A Poppy McAllister Mystery Book 2)*



  






_When her sleepwalking aunt is accused of committing murder, Poppy McAllister finds out there's no rest for the weary . . ._

Between trying to get her gluten-free baking business off the ground and helping her aunt remodel her old Victorian into the Butterfly House Bed and Breakfast in Cape May, New Jersey, Poppy is ready to call, “Mayday!” And now Aunt Ginny—who's a handful wide-awake—is sleepwalking on her new sleeping pill prescription and helping herself to neighbors’ snacks and knickknacks.

Even more alarming, a local humanitarian who worked with troubled teens is found murdered, and the police suspect the “Snack Bandit.” Other than a bad case of midnight munchies and some mild knickknack kleptomania, Aunt Ginny is harmless. Someone’s trying to frame her. Poppy will need to work tirelessly to uncover the killer and put the case to rest—before Aunt Ginny has to trade in her B & B for a bunk bed behind bars . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Restaurant Weeks Are Murder (A Poppy McAllister Mystery Book 3)*



  






_Cape May, New Jersey, is the site of a big culinary competition—and the knives are out . . ._

Poppy McAllister is happy about opening a Jersey Shore B&B—but working in a professional kitchen has always been her real dream. Now it’s coming true, at least briefly, as she teams up with her former fiancé, Tim—and his condescending partner, Gigi—during the high-profile Restaurant Week challenge. Poppy’s specialty is pastries, despite her devotion to a Paleo diet. But if anyone can make glorious gluten-free goodies, it’s Poppy.

Things get heated quickly—especially when some ingredients get switched and Tim’s accused of sabotage. Relatively harmless pranks soon escalate into real hazards, including an exploding deep fryer. And now one of the judges has died after taking a bite of Poppy’s cannoli—making her the _chef_ suspect . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Turquoise Lament: A Travis McGee Novel*



  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Turquoise Lament is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

Funny thing about favors. Sometimes they come back to haunt you. And Travis McGee owes his friend a big one for saving his life once upon a time. Now the friend’s daughter, Linda “Pidge” Lewellen, needs help five time zones away in Hawaii before she sails off into the deep blue with a cold-blooded killer: her husband.

*“The Travis McGee novels are among the finest works of fiction ever penned by an American author.”—Jonathan Kellerman*

When treasure hunter Ted Lewellen saved his life in a bar fight, McGee could never have thought he’d end up paying his rescuer back in such a way. But years later he finds himself headed to Hawaii at Ted’s request to find out whether Pidge’s husband really _is_ trying to kill her, or if she’s just losing her mind.

Of course, once McGee arrives he can’t help but give in to his baser instincts, and as his affair with Pidge gets underway, he can’t find a single thing wrong. McGee chalks up Pidge’s paranoia to simple anxiety, gives her a pep talk, and leaves for home blissfully happy. It’s not until he’s back in Lauderdale that he realizes he may have overlooked a clue or two. And Pidge might be in very serious danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girl, Under Oath (Michael Gresham Series)*



  






*Do you love your husband enough to murder his other wife?*

Doctor Jenny Ipswich’s perfect life crashes down the day her husband dies. It shatters when his dying request is to pay half of his two-million-dollar life-insurance policy to some woman named Elise.

Shocked to learn the secret affair resulted in a second wife and a child in Paris, Jenny comes face-to-face with the other woman when Elise shows up demanding half of everything she’s worked hard for—over Jenny’s dead body. As the wives square off, Jenny stands trial for their husband’s suspicious death.

Criminal attorney Michael Gresham is on the case, but disturbing texts, emails, and a horrifying discovery come to light when Elise suddenly vanishes. When dangerous attraction and sudden obsession collide, Michael must entrap a killer to protect those he loves from a case that’s turned personal.

Enjoy psychological thrillers about doctors and lawyers? Want to visit the strangest people ever? Don’t miss the slow-burn suspense from USA Today Bestselling author John Ellsworth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Key to Rebecca*



  






*Ken Follett’s The Key to Rebecca took readers and critics by storm when first published forty years ago. Today, it remains one of the best espionage novels ever written. 
*
A brilliant and ruthless Nazi master agent is on the loose in Cairo. His mission is to send Rommel’s advancing army the secrets that will unlock the city’s doors. In all of Cairo, only two people can stop him. One is a down-on-his-luck English officer no one will listen to. The other is a vulnerable young Jewish girl. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Third Deadly Sin (The Edward X. Delaney Series Book 3) *



  






*New York Times Bestseller: A retired cop hunts for a female serial killer no one would suspect in this “first-rate thriller . . . as good as you can get” (The New York Times).*

By day, she’s a middle-aged secretary no one would look at twice. But by night, dressed in a midnight-black wig, a skin-tight dress, and spike heels, she’s hard to miss. Inside her leather shoulder bag are keys, cash, mace, and a Swiss Army knife. She prowls smoky hotel bars for prey. The first victim—a convention guest at an upscale Manhattan hotel—is found with multiple stab wounds to the neck and genitals. By the time retired police detective chief Edward Delaney hears about the case from an old colleague, the Hotel Ripper has already struck twice. Unable to resist the puzzle, Delaney follows the clues and soon realizes he’s looking for a woman. As the grisly slayings continue, seizing the city in a chokehold of panic, Delaney must stop the madwoman before she kills again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Toward the Light*



  






*Nothing is as it seems—and no one is telling the truth*

Luz Concepcion returns to Guatemala to murder Martin Benavides, the man who destroyed her family. Benavides, who rose from insurgent fighter to president, controls a major drug network. Richard Clement became Luz's resettlement officer when she was evacuated to the U.S. He now works for the CIA, which has its own reasons for eliminating Benavides. Richard's team persuades Luz to pursue a job as nanny to Benavides' grandson, Cesar, a lonely child with an absentee playboy father.

The Guatemala contact for her mission is Evan McManus, an expat painter who pursues Luz, hoping to persuade her to model for him—and more. Luz initially spurns his advances, but her first terrifying encounter with Martin Benavides propels her into his arms.

Complicating matters, Luz conceals from all sides her clandestine contact with her surviving cousin, Antonio Torres, a guerrilla leader fighting the government propped up by the Benavides and their drug money.

Her plans unravel as, bit by bit, Luz learns that nothing is as it seems—and no one is telling the whole truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Remote Control (Nick Stone Book 1)*



  






*Inspired by his own career as a special forces soldier, Andy McNab debuts his best-selling series with action-packed, high-octane Remote Control, a thrilling page turn you won't be able to put down featuring ex-SAS trooper Nick Stone.*

Tough, resourceful, ruthless - as a Special Air Service (SAS) trooper, Nick Stone was one of the best. Now he's back on the streets. After a botched mission, the Regiment no longer want his services, but British Intelligence does - as a deniable operator. It's the dirtiest job in a very, very dirty world.

In Washington DC, it's about to get dirtier still. On the apparently routine tail of two terrorists, Stone discovers the bodies of an ex-SAS officer and his family. Soon he's on the run with the lone survivor of the bloodbath - a seven year old girl. And whilst she can identify the killers, only Stone can keep them at bay - and solve a mystery whose genesis takes him back to the most notorious SAS mission in recent history...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Protocol Zero (A Joe Rush Novel Book 2) *



  






*NEW FROM THE AUTHOR OF WHITE PLAGUE

Marine doctor and bio-terror expert Joe Rush returns in an electrifying new arctic adventure… "sure to wow fans of Michael Crichton and James Rollins" (Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy Full Force and Effect).*

When authorities in Alaska receive a disturbing call from a teenage girl, their investigation leads them to discover an entire family of researchers dead. Joe Rush is called to help examine the bodies. On the surface, it looks like a brutal murder/suicide. But the situation is nowhere near that simple—nor is it over.

Upon closer investigation, Rush discovers the terrifying truth. The research team has fallen victim to something that seems impossible at first, yet the evidence looks undeniable in the lab. Now the danger may threaten thousands more.

Unfortunately, he’s not the only one with knowledge of the looming disaster. The army has cordoned off part of Alaska, and Rush soon finds himself the target of trained killers. Someone suspects Rush of betraying his country. To save countless lives—starting with his own—Rush must uncover the answers hidden in the Arctic. The question is—will he find them in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Reaper (Alex King Book 5)*



  






The woman he loves has been kidnapped and her freedom comes at a price. A man with King’s skillset can prove invaluable. His enemy knows the inner workings of the Russian mafia, and now she has a man who can shut them down for her while she takes over their syndicates. A man with no choice but to do her dirty work. But there is more to King’s skills than just killing and she should not have been underestimated him. Soon, he discovers enough about his tormentor and the secrets hidden in her past to take the fight to her. A fight he cannot afford to lose…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Make Me (with bonus short story Small Wars): A Jack Reacher Novel*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY LOS ANGELES TIMES, THE GUARDIAN, AND SUSPENSE MAGAZINE • Stephen King calls Jack Reacher “the coolest continuing series character”—and now he’s back in this masterly new thriller from Lee Child.*

_“Why is this town called Mother’s Rest?”_ That’s all Reacher wants to know. But no one will tell him. It’s a tiny place hidden in a thousand square miles of wheat fields, with a railroad stop, and sullen and watchful people, and a worried woman named Michelle Chang, who mistakes him for someone else: her missing partner in a private investigation she thinks must have started small and then turned lethal.

Reacher has no particular place to go, and all the time in the world to get there, and there’s something about Chang . . . so he teams up with her and starts to ask around. He thinks: How bad can this thing be? But before long he’s plunged into a desperate race through LA, Chicago, Phoenix, and San Francisco, and through the hidden parts of the internet, up against thugs and assassins every step of the way—right back to where he started, in Mother’s Rest, where he must confront the worst nightmare he could imagine.

Walking away would have been easier. But as always, Reacher’s rule is: If you want me to stop, you’re going to have to make me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Cross (World War Two series Book 1)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Penn Cage series comes a gripping World War II thriller that “vaporizes almost every cliché about the limits of the genre...[it’s] good enough to read twice”(Kirkus Reviews).*

It is January 1944—and as Allied troops prepare for D-Day, Nazi scientists develop a toxic nerve gas that will repel and wipe out any invasion force. To salvage the planned assault, two vastly different but equally determined men are sent to infiltrate the secret concentration camp where the poison gas is being perfected on human subjects. Their only objective: destroy all traces of the gas and the men who created it—no matter how many lives may be lost...including their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Underground Airlines*



  






*The bestselling book that asks the question: what would present-day America look like if the Civil War never happened?*

A _New York Times_ bestseller; a Goodreads Choice finalist; named one of the Best Books of the Year by NPR, _Slate_, _Publishers Weekly_, Hudson Bookseller, _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_, _Kirkus Reviews_, _AudioFile Magazine_, and Amazon

A young black man calling himself Victor has struck a bargain with federal law enforcement, working as a bounty hunter for the US Marshall Service in exchange for his freedom. He's got plenty of work. In this version of America, slavery continues in four states called "the Hard Four." On the trail of a runaway known as Jackdaw, Victor arrives in Indianapolis knowing that something isn't right -- with the case file, with his work, and with the country itself.

As he works to infiltrate the local cell of a abolitionist movement called the Underground Airlines, tracking Jackdaw through the back rooms of churches, empty parking garages, hotels, and medical offices, Victor believes he's hot on the trail. But his strange, increasingly uncanny pursuit is complicated by a boss who won't reveal the extraordinary stakes of Jackdaw's case, as well as by a heartbreaking young woman and her child -- who may be Victor's salvation.

Victor believes himself to be a good man doing bad work, unwilling to give up the freedom he has worked so hard to earn. But in pursuing Jackdaw, Victor discovers secrets at the core of the country's arrangement with the Hard Four, secrets the government will preserve at any cost.

_Underground Airlines_ is a ground-breaking novel, a wickedly imaginative thriller, and a story of an America that is more like our own than we'd like to believe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind*



  






*National Book Award Finalist: “This man’s ideas may be the most influential, not to say controversial, of the second half of the twentieth century.”—Columbus Dispatch*

At the heart of this classic, seminal book is Julian Jaynes's still-controversial thesis that human consciousness did not begin far back in animal evolution but instead is a learned process that came about only three thousand years ago and is still developing. The implications of this revolutionary scientific paradigm extend into virtually every aspect of our psychology, our history and culture, our religion—and indeed our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Wisdom of Nature: Trees, Animals, and the Extraordinary Balance of All Living Things*



  






*FROM THE AUTHOR OF THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER THE HIDDEN LIFE OF TREES

“As you read these pages you will understand why I so admire [Peter Wohlleben] and am so in love with his work.”
—JANE GOODALL*

Nature is full of surprises: deciduous trees affect the rotation of the Earth, cranes sabotage the production of Iberian ham, and coniferous forests can make it rain. But what are the processes that drive these incredible phenomena? And why do they matter?

*In The Secret Wisdom of Nature, master storyteller and international sensation Peter Wohlleben takes readers on a thought-provoking exploration of the vast natural systems that make life on Earth possible*. In this tour of an almost unfathomable world, Wohlleben describes the fascinating interplay between animals and plants and answers such questions as: How do they influence each other? Do lifeforms communicate across species boundaries? And what happens when this finely tuned system gets out of sync? By introducing us to the latest scientific discoveries and recounting his own insights from decades of observing nature, one of the world’s most famous foresters shows us how to recapture our sense of awe so we can see the world around us with completely new eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Edward III: The Perfect King*



  






*A look at the brutal, brilliant fourteenth-century ruler, by the bestselling author of The Time Traveler’s Guide to Medieval England.*

Holding power for over fifty years starting in 1327, Edward III was one of England’s most influential kings—and one who shaped the course of English history. Revered as one of the country’s most illustrious leaders for centuries, he was also a usurper and a warmonger who ordered his uncle beheaded. A brutal man, to be sure, but a brilliant one.

Noted historian Ian Mortimer offers the first comprehensive look at the life of Edward III. The Perfect King was often the instigator of his own drama, but he also overthrew tyrannous guardians as a teenager and ushered in a period of chivalric ideals. Mortimer traces how Edward’s reforms made feudal England a thriving, sophisticated country and one of Europe’s major military powers. Ideal for anyone fascinated by medieval history, this lively book provides new insight into Edward III’s lasting influence on the justice system, artistic traditions, language, and architecture of the country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Spanish Flu Epidemic and Its Influence on History*



  






*A look at the 1918 influenza pandemic from its outbreak to its effects on the global population and its legacy.*

On the second Monday of March, 1918, the world changed forever. What seemed like a harmless cold morphed into a global pandemic that would wipe out as many as a hundred-million people—ten times as many as the Great War. German troops faltered, lending the allies the winning advantage, and India turned its sights to independence while South Africa turned to God. In Western Samoa, a quarter of the population died; in some parts of Alaska, whole villages were wiped out. Civil unrest sparked by influenza shaped nations and heralded a new era of public health where people were no longer blamed for contracting disease. Using real case histories, we take a journey through the world in 1918, and look at the impact of Spanish flu on populations from America to France and the Arctic, and at the scientific legacy this deadly virus has left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Politics of Upheaval: The Age of Roosevelt, 1935–1936 *



  






*In the third volume of his series on Franklin Roosevelt, the Pulitzer Prize–winning historian focuses on the turbulent final years of FDR’s first term.*

A measure of economic recovery revived political conflict and emboldened Roosevelt’s critics to denounce “that man in the White house.” To his left were demagogues—Huey Long, Father Coughlin, and Dr. Townsend. To his right were the champions of the old order—ex-president Herbert Hoover, the American Liberty League, and the august Supreme Court. For a time, the New Deal seemed to lose its momentum. But in 1935 FDR rallied and produced a legislative record even more impressive than the Hundred Days of 1933—a set of statutes that transformed the social and economic landscape of American life. In 1936 FDR coasted to reelection on a landslide. Schlesinger has his usual touch with colorful personalities and draws a warmly sympathetic portrait of Alf M. Landon, the Republican candidate of 1936.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starblood: A Military Space Opera Series (War Undying Book 1)*



  






*Brought back from the brink of death, now he must fight once more...*

Sergeant Richard Stavos was a Technomancer, capable of creating stronger than normal mental links with nanites. But that alone wasn’t enough to keep him alive. Not when the Ka Empire wages wars across the galaxy.

Death was supposed to be his release…an end to the constant fighting that plagued his life. But gifted beings like Richard are assets, and almost a decade after his death, the Ka overlords bring him back from the grave as a 'reward' for his good service.

Some reward... but who says no to living twice?

Richard is thrown back into war, tasked with a simple but familiar mission–utilize his Technomancing skills on the planet Detera, and before he dies again, take as many of his enemy with him.

*Experience the start of an epic Military Sci-Fi Series from debut author N.D. Redding. It's perfect for fans of Chris Fox, B.V. Larson, and Technomancer.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Glide Path (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)*



  






*A gripping novel of human ingenuity during World War II, based on the visionary author’s own wartime experiences as a radar control operator.*

One of the most influential science fiction writers of the twentieth century, Arthur C. Clarke has consistently anticipated the actual achievements of science and technology. In _Glide Path_, he turns back the clock to tell a thrilling story about the groundbreaking exploration of radar during WWII. Clarke’s only non–science fiction novel shines with the same qualities that made his award-winning space adventures timeless classics: topnotch suspense, fascinating science, and memorable characters.

A hidden gem in Clarke’s impressive body of work, _Glide Path_ is an enthralling read for both science fiction fans and history aficionados.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jurassic Dead*




  






An Antarctic research team hoping to study microbial organisms in an underground lake discovers something far more amazing: perfectly preserved dinosaur corpses. After one thaws and wakes ravenously hungry, it becomes apparent that death, like life, will find a way.

Environmental activist Alex Ramirez, son of the expedition’s paleontologist, came to Antarctica to defend the organisms from extinction, but soon learns that it is the human race that needs protecting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Son of Sam: Based on the Authorized Transcription of the Tapes, Official Documents, and Diaries of David Berkowitz*



  






*40th ANNIVERSARY OF THE CASE THAT ROCKED THE NATION*
Discover the harrowing true story of the notorious serial killer who terrorized New York City forty years ago during the summer of 1977—David Berkowitz, otherwise known as Son of Sam—for true crime fans and viewers of _The Lost Tapes: Son of Sam _documentary now on the Smithsonian Channel.

_Son of Sam_ recounts the incredible, “can’t miss” (_Kirkus Reviews_) story of how a single man killed six innocent people, wounded several others, and sent millions of New Yorkers into a panic from July 1976 through August 1977.

It is also the story of the greatest manhunt in the history of the New York Police Department—the intimate narrative of the men assigned to tracking down a lone killer who prowled supposedly safe neighborhoods and randomly shot pretty young women with his .44-caliber revolver. The police task force investigated more than 3,000 suspects while politicians watched a city fall into panic. Yet the interest didn’t fade after an arrest was made, and the criminal justice system showed itself incapable of coping with the man who committed such horrendous crimes.

Now, based on more than three hundred recorded conversations between David Berkowitz and psychiatrists, police, district attorneys, and his defense counsel, along with his own handwritten notes and diaries, as well as the accounts of the survivors and the families of victims, this chilling book thoroughly explores the full horror of Son of Sam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Ultimate Evil: The Search for the Sons of Sam*



  






*The true-crime cult classic that inspired the Netflix docuseries The Sons of Sam: A Descent into Darkness and a companion podcast, The Ultimate Evil follows journalist Maury Terry’s decades-long investigation into the terrifying truth behind the Son of Sam murders.*

On August 10, 1977, the NYPD arrested David Berkowitz for the Son of Sam murders that had terrorized New York City for over a year. Berkowitz confessed to shooting sixteen people and killing six with a .44 caliber Bulldog revolver, and the case was officially closed.

Journalist Maury Terry was suspicious of Berkowitz’s confession. Spurred by conflicting witness descriptions of the killer and clues overlooked in the investigation, Terry was convinced Berkowitz didn’t act alone. Meticulously gathering evidence for a decade, he released his findings in the first edition of _The Ultimate Evil._ Based upon the evidence he had uncovered, Terry theorized that the Son of Sam attacks were masterminded by a Yonkers-based cult that was responsible for other ritual murders across the country.

After Terry’s death in 2015, documentary filmmaker Josh Zeman (_Cropsey_, _The Killing Season_,_ Murder Mountain_) was given access to Terry’s files, which form the basis of his docuseries with Netflix and a companion podcast. Taken together with_ The Ultimate Evil_, which includes a new introduction by Zeman, these works reveal the stunning intersections of power, wealth, privilege, and evil in America—from the Summer of Sam until today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*If You Tell: A True Story of Murder, Family Secrets, and the Unbreakable Bond of Sisterhood*



  






*A #1 Wall Street Journal, Amazon Charts, USA Today, and Washington Post bestseller.

#1 New York Times bestselling author Gregg Olsen’s shocking and empowering true-crime story of three sisters determined to survive their mother’s house of horrors.*

After more than a decade, when sisters Nikki, Sami, and Tori Knotek hear the word _mom_, it claws like an eagle’s talons, triggering memories that have been their secret since childhood. Until now.

For years, behind the closed doors of their farmhouse in Raymond, Washington, their sadistic mother, Shelly, subjected her girls to unimaginable abuse, degradation, torture, and psychic terrors. Through it all, Nikki, Sami, and Tori developed a defiant bond that made them far less vulnerable than Shelly imagined. Even as others were drawn into their mother’s dark and perverse web, the sisters found the strength and courage to escape an escalating nightmare that culminated in multiple murders.

Harrowing and heartrending, _If You Tell_ is a survivor’s story of absolute evil—and the freedom and justice that Nikki, Sami, and Tori risked their lives to fight for. Sisters forever, victims no more, they found a light in the darkness that made them the resilient women they are today—loving, loved, and moving on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Buried In a Bog (County Cork series Book 1)*




  






*New York Times bestselling author Sheila Connolly introduces the first novel in the County Cork mystery series—set in a small village in Ireland where buried secrets are about to rise to the surface...*

Honoring the wish of her late grandmother, Maura Donovan visits the small Irish village where her Gran was born—though she never expected to get bogged down in a murder mystery. Nor had she planned to take a job in one of the local pubs, but she finds herself excited to get to know the people who knew her Gran. 

In the pub, she’s swamped with drink orders as everyone in town gathers to talk about the recent discovery of a nearly one-hundred-year-old body in a nearby bog. When Maura realizes she may know something about the dead man—and that the body’s connected to another, more recent, death—she fears she’s about to become mired in a homicide investigation. After she discovers the death is connected to another from almost a century earlier, Maura has a sinking feeling she may really be getting in over her head...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Monkey's Raincoat: An Elvis Cole and Joe Pike Novel*



  






*WINNER OF THE ANTHONY AND MACAVITY AWARDS FOR BEST NOVEL • NOMINATED FOR THE EDGAR AND SHAMUS AWARDS FOR BEST NOVEL*

Meet Elvis Cole, L.A. Private Eye. . . . He quotes Jiminy Cricket and carries a .38. He’s a literate, wisecracking Vietnam vet who is determined to never grow up.

When quiet Ellen Lang enters Elvis Cole’s Disney-Deco office, she’s lost something very valuable—her husband and her young son. The case seems simple enough, but Elvis isn’t thrilled. Neither is his enigmatic partner and firepower, Joe Pike. Their search down the seamy side of Hollywood’s studio lots and sculptured lawns soon leads them deep into a nasty netherworld of drugs, sex—and murder. Now the case is getting interesting, but it’s also turned ugly. Because everybody, from cops to starlets to crooks, has declared war on Ellen and Elvis. For Ellen, it isn’t Funtown anymore. For Elvis, it’s just a living . . . He hopes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Collection Books 4 - 6: The Last Stop, The Last Dance and Merrily Murdered*



  






Humorous small town cozy mysteries with the quirkiest characters around.

The Last Stop: Abby Maguire's travel phobic mom is coming to visit… virtually. Abby hopes to give her the grand tour and prove Eden is a safe town. All goes well until her mom joins a tour group and one of her fellow passengers dies. It doesn't take long for her mom to suspect her tour group companion is not camera shy, but is, in fact, dead.

The Last Dance: The entire town is buzzing with excitement and counting down the days to the most significant event of the year - Charles Granger’s Venetian Ball. Without an invitation, the small town of Eden’s reporter, Abby Maguire, gatecrashes the event only to witness the death of the most prominent guest. Delving into the victim's past leads Abby straight to the killer and to danger.

Merrily Murdered: There’s no dashing through the snow for Abby Maguire. It's her first Christmas down under and she's struggling with a sweltering heatwave, made worse by the fact a body is found in the alley behind the cafe and the finger of suspicion is pointed straight at Joyce Breeland, the cafe owner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Inspector Maigret Omnibus: Volume 1*



  






The first annual omnibus edition in the new Penguin Inspector Maigret series, comprising four titles from the series so far: _Pietr the Latvian, The Hanged Man of Saint-Pholien, The Carter of La Providence_ and_ The Grand Banks Cafe_. Additional material includes the original French first edition covers, art directed by Georges Simenon himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*See That My Grave Is Kept Clean: A Tommy Smith High Country Noir, Book Three*



  






*"Mr. Paul, a veteran rancher as well as an author, writes fine action scenes, and his descriptions of nature and animals can seem just as thrilling." —Tom Nolan, Wall Street Journal*

For readers of Craig Johnson and C. J. Box, a taut, fast-moving contemporary thriller that builds to an explosive, action-filled conclusion.

The third book in the acclaimed western thriller series that debuted with _Under Tower Peak_—named one of the Ten Best Mysteries of the Year by the _Wall Street Journal_—_See That My Grave Is Kept Clean_ once again features Iraq War sniper and Eastern Sierra packer Tommy Smith. With his new wife, Deputy Sheriff Sarah Cathcart, and their baby daughter, he is building a home and a new life as he opens his own pack outfit in the high country of his youth.

When a young girl is reported lost in the canyon above their home, Tommy leads the search, but instead of the missing child, he discovers a corpse that may hold the key to a long-unsolved local bank theft and a fortune in stolen cash. The FBI is called in. Though Tommy tries not to get involved, the promise of easy money has lured unsavory characters from the hard streets of Reno, and speculation about the missing cash is undermining the social fabric of their little town.
Facing threats to his family and the way of life he is fighting to preserve, Tommy must call on all his skills to uncover the connection between the missing girl and the long-dead body—a link that will inevitably lead to an explosive showdown deep in the Sierra wilderness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Someone's Listening: A Novel*



  






*She wrote the book on escaping a predator… Now one is coming for her.*

Faith Finley has it all: she’s a talented psychologist with a flourishing career, a bestselling author and the host of a popular local radio program, Someone’s Listening, with Dr. Faith Finley. She’s married to the perfect man, Liam Finley, a respected food critic.

Until the night everything goes horribly wrong, and Faith’s life is shattered forever.

Liam is missing—gone without a trace—and the police are suspicious of everything Faith says. They either think she has something to hide, or that she’s lost her mind.

And then the notes begin to arrive. Notes that are ripped from Faith’s own book, the one that helps victims leave their abusers. Notes like “Lock your windows. Consider investing in a steel door.”

As the threats escalate, the mystery behind Liam’s disappearance intensifies. And Faith’s very life will depend on finding answers


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The President's Dossier *



  






*American Book Fest's2020 Best Thriller AwardMax Geller: Target of the Kremlin, MI6, and the CIA* Fired for bias against the U.S. president, ex-CIA Russia expert Max Geller gets a chance to redeem his reputation and make a fortune when he is hired to investigate the president's incriminating ties to Moscow. Jill Rucker, an undercover CIA agent, is assigned to work with him--and she does--when she's not pursuing her own conflicting goals. The search takes them to England, Russia, Panama, and Switzerland. Along the way, Max runs afoul of British intelligence by inadvertently compromising two of its operations. He gets help from an anti-Russian underground cell in Moscow, is assisted and threatened by the Russian mafia, exposes a massive Russian-American money laundering scheme in Panama, and uncovers a plot to protect the president from mounting accusations threatening his presidency. Close behind is Zabluda, a Kremlin assassin, who means to kill them and their sources and destroy evidence incriminating the president. Max discovers that he has been betrayed by his former boss, his current employer, and his girlfriend. Seeking revenge, he takes on a powerful Washington law firm, the CIA, and the Russians. Max Geller is the spy who went out in the cold--and no one wants him to come in and tell what he knows. *Perfect for fans of Daniel Silva and Nelson DeMille*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blue Madagascar: A Fast-Paced, High-Octane, Spellbinding Thriller *



  






*From the NYT's Bestselling Author Of "Homeland: Carrie's Run" comes a Gripping New Action Thriller
After Carrie Mathison, there's a bold new heroine in town.*

She was a throwaway kid from the mean streets of Central Los Angeles. Now a Homeland Security Special Agent, the future of America may depend on what she does next.

A Presidential candidate commits suicide, and no one knows why. A mysterious man is killed during a jewel heist on the French Riviera. Intelligence agencies around the world are scrambling. U.S. Homeland Security sends the one woman who might be able to solve the secret of "Blue Madagascar" before it's too late. The trail leads her on a cat-and-mouse chase across Europe. But others are interested – and they will kill to get it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wicked Ways (WICKED SERIES Book 4) *



  






*A real estate agent fears she’s killing others with her mind in this supernatural thriller by the New York Times–bestselling authors of Something Wicked.

The Greatest Terrors*

Elizabeth Gaines Ellis is an ordinary suburban wife and mother. That’s what she tells herself as she flits between her realtor job, yoga class, and caring for her daughter, Chloe. But for months now, Elizabeth has worried that she’s far from normal . . . that she’s somehow the cause of a series of brutal, horrible deaths.

*Are The Ones*

Her mean-spirited boss. A bullying traffic cop. Her cheating husband. Elizabeth had reason to be angry with them all. She didn’t mean for them to die. No one will take her fears seriously—except the private investigator prying into her past . . .

*Too Close To See*

The more scared and angry Elizabeth becomes, the higher the death toll grows. But those who wrong her aren’t the only ones in danger. Because others have secrets too, and a relentless urge to kill without mercy or remorse . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cursed Objects: Strange but True Stories of the World's Most Infamous Items*



  






*Beware...this book is cursed! These strange but true stories of the world’s most infamous items will appeal to true believers as well as history buffs, horror fans, and anyone who loves a good spine-tingling tale. *

They’re lurking in museums, graveyards, and private homes. Their often tragic and always bizarre stories have inspired countless horror movies, reality TV shows, novels, and campfire tales. They’re cursed objects, and all they need to unleash a wave of misfortune is . . . you. 

Many of these unfortunate items have intersected with some of the most notable events and people in history, leaving death and destruction in their wake. But never before have the true stories of these eerie oddities been compiled into a fascinating and chilling volume. Inside, readers will learn about:

• *Annabelle the Doll*, a Raggedy Ann doll that featured in the horror franchise _The Conjuring_
• *The Unlucky Mummy*, which is rumored to have sunk the _Titanic_ and kick-started World War I 
• *The Dybbuk box*, which was sold on eBay and spawned the horror film _The Possession _
• *The Conjured Chest*, which has been blamed for fifteen deaths within a single family 
• *The Ring of Silvianus*, a Roman artifact believed to have inspired J. R. R. Tolkien’s _The Hobbit _ 
• *And many more! *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Evil Geniuses: The Unmaking of America: A Recent History*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • When did America give up on fairness? The author of Fantasyland tells the epic history of how America decided that big business gets whatever it wants, only the rich get richer, and nothing should ever change—and charts a way back to the future.*

*“The one book everyone must read as we figure out how to rebuild our country.”—Walter Isaacson, author of Steve Jobs and Leonardo da Vinci*

During the twentieth century, America managed to make its economic and social systems both more and more fair and more and more prosperous. A huge, secure, and contented middle class emerged. All boats rose together. But then the New Deal gave way to the Raw Deal. Beginning in the early 1970s, by means of a long war conceived of and executed by a confederacy of big business CEOs, the superrich, and right-wing zealots, the rules and norms that made the American middle class possible were undermined and dismantled. The clock was turned back on a century of economic progress, making greed good, workers powerless, and the market all-powerful while weaponizing nostalgia, lifting up an oligarchy that served only its own interests, and leaving the huge majority of Americans with dwindling economic prospects and hope.

Why and how did America take such a wrong turn? In this deeply researched and brilliantly woven cultural, economic, and political chronicle, Kurt Andersen offers a fresh, provocative, and eye-opening history of America’s undoing, naming names, showing receipts, and unsparingly assigning blame—to the radical right in economics and the law, the high priests of high finance, a complacent and complicit Establishment, and liberal “useful idiots,” among whom he includes himself.

Only a writer with Andersen’s crackling energy, deep insight, and ability to connect disparate dots and see complex systems with clarity could make such a book both intellectually formidable and vastly entertaining. And only a writer of Andersen’s vision could reckon with our current high-stakes inflection point, and show the way out of this man-made disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Princesses Behaving Badly: Real Stories from History Without the Fairy-Tale Endings*



  






*This edition offers true tales of these take-charge princesses plus dozens more in a fascinating read that’s perfect for history buffs, feminists, and anyone seeking a different kind of bedtime story. *

You think you know her story. You’ve read the Brothers Grimm, you’ve watched the Disney cartoons, and you cheered as these virtuous women lived happily ever after. But real princesses didn’t always get happy endings. Sure, plenty were graceful and benevolent leaders, but just as many were ruthless in their quest for power, and all of them had skeletons rattling in their majestic closets. *Princess Stephanie von Hohenlohe* was a Nazi spy. *Empress Elisabeth* of the Austro-Hungarian Empire slept wearing a mask of raw veal. *Princess Olga* of Kiev slaughtered her way to sainthood. And *Princess Lakshmibai* waged war on the battlefield with her toddler strapped to her back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Liar, Temptress, Soldier, Spy: Four Women Undercover in the Civil War*



  






Karen Abbott, the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Sin in the Second City_ and “pioneer of sizzle history” _(USA Today_), tells the spellbinding true story of four women who risked everything to become spies during the Civil War.

Karen Abbott illuminates one of the most fascinating yet little known aspects of the Civil War: the stories of four courageous women—a socialite, a farmgirl, an abolitionist, and a widow—who were spies.

After shooting a Union soldier in her front hall with a pocket pistol, Belle Boyd became a courier and spy for the Confederate army, using her charms to seduce men on both sides. Emma Edmonds cut off her hair and assumed the identity of a man to enlist as a Union private, witnessing the bloodiest battles of the Civil War. The beautiful widow, Rose O’Neale Greenhow, engaged in affairs with powerful Northern politicians to gather intelligence for the Confederacy, and used her young daughter to send information to Southern generals. Elizabeth Van Lew, a wealthy Richmond abolitionist, hid behind her proper Southern manners as she orchestrated a far-reaching espionage ring, right under the noses of suspicious rebel detectives.

Using a wealth of primary source material and interviews with the spies’ descendants, Abbott seamlessly weaves the adventures of these four heroines throughout the tumultuous years of the war. With a cast of real-life characters including Walt Whitman, Nathaniel Hawthorne, General Stonewall Jackson, detective Allan Pinkerton, Abraham and Mary Todd Lincoln, and Emperor Napoleon III, _Liar, Temptress, Soldier, Spy_ draws you into the war as these daring women lived it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Nazis Next Door: How America Became a Safe Haven for Hitler's Men*



  






*A Newsweek Best Book of the Year: “Captivating . . . rooted in first-rate research” (The New York Times Book Review).*

In this _New York Times_ bestseller, once-secret government records and interviews tell the full story of the thousands of Nazis—from concentration camp guards to high-level officers in the Third Reich—who came to the United States after World War II and quietly settled into new lives.

Many gained entry on their own as self-styled war “refugees.” But some had help from the US government. The CIA, the FBI, and the military all put Hitler’s minions to work as spies, intelligence assets, and leading scientists and engineers, whitewashing their histories. Only years after their arrival did private sleuths and government prosecutors begin trying to identify the hidden Nazis. Now, relying on a trove of newly disclosed documents and scores of interviews, Pulitzer Prize–winning investigative reporter Eric Lichtblau reveals this little-known and “disturbing” chapter of postwar history (_Salon_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Good Assassin: How a Mossad Agent and a Band of Survivors Hunted Down the Butcher of Latvia*



  






*Inspiration for the hit new podcast "Hunting the Butcher"

The untold story of an Israeli spy’s epic journey to bring the notorious Butcher of Latvia to justice—a case that altered the fates of all ex-Nazis.*

Before World War II, Herbert Cukurs was a famous figure in his small Latvian city, the “Charles Lindbergh of his country”. But he was soon better known as the Butcher of Latvia, a man who murdered some thirty thousand Jews. By 1965, a statute of limitations on Nazi war crimes threatened to expire, potentially absolving ex-Nazis like Cukurs of their crimes. Jacob Medad, the misfit Mossad agent who had previously kidnapped Adolf Eichmann, knew if Cukurs was not captured soon, he may never be brought to justice. In a thrilling undercover operation, Medad traveled to Cukurs’ new home in Brazil in an elaborate disguise, befriended him, and earned his trust, while negotiations to extend Nazi innocence neared a boiling point.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Billion Dollar Spy: A True Story of Cold War Espionage and Betrayal*



  






*From the author of the Pulitzer Prize-winning history The Dead Hand comes the riveting story of a spy who cracked open the Soviet military research establishment and a penetrating portrait of the CIA’s Moscow station, an outpost of daring espionage in the last years of the Cold War*

While driving out of the American embassy in Moscow on the evening of February 16, 1978, the chief of the CIA’s Moscow station heard a knock on his car window. A man on the curb handed him an envelope whose contents stunned U.S. intelligence: details of top-secret Soviet research and developments in military technology that were totally unknown to the United States. In the years that followed, the man, Adolf Tolkachev, an engineer in a Soviet military design bureau, used his high-level access to hand over tens of thousands of pages of technical secrets. His revelations allowed America to reshape its weapons systems to defeat Soviet radar on the ground and in the air, giving the United States near total superiority in the skies over Europe.
One of the most valuable spies to work for the United States in the four decades of global confrontation with the Soviet Union, Tolkachev took enormous personal risks—but so did the Americans. The CIA had long struggled to recruit and run agents in Moscow, and Tolkachev was a singular breakthrough. Using spy cameras and secret codes as well as face-to-face meetings in parks and on street corners, Tolkachev and his handlers succeeded for years in eluding the feared KGB in its own backyard, until the day came when a shocking betrayal put them all at risk. 
Drawing on previously secret documents obtained from the CIA and on interviews with participants, David Hoffman has created an unprecedented and poignant portrait of Tolkachev, a man motivated by the depredations of the Soviet state to master the craft of spying against his own country. Stirring, unpredictable, and at times unbearably tense, _The Billion Dollar Spy_ is a brilliant feat of reporting that unfolds like an espionage thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder at Crossways (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 7)*



  






*n late August 1898, reporter Emma Cross attends the final fête of the Newport social season and discovers the party's over for a visiting prince . . .*

The approaching end of summer means it's time for the Harvest Festival, the last big event of the season, held by Mamie Fish, wife of millionaire tycoon Stuyvesant Fish, at their grand “cottage,” Crossways. The mansion is decked out in artificial autumn splendor and an extravagant scavenger hunt will be held. But the crowning jewel of the evening will be the guest of honor, Prince Otto of Austria.

As acting editor-in-chief of the Newport _Messenger_, Emma had hoped to leave her days as a society reporter behind her. But at the last moment, she must fill in at the Harvest Festival. With nearly every eligible daughter of Newport high society in attendance, Emma can almost hear romantic dreams shattering like glass slippers when the prince finally appears—as a corpse in the garden.

The prince was stabbed in the same manner as another man recently found on nearby Bailey's Beach, who strongly resembles a relation of Emma's presumed dead for nearly thirty years. It’s up to Emma to find a connection between the two victims—before a killer slips away like the fading summer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder at Kingscote (A Gilded Newport Mystery Book 8 )*



  






*In late nineteenth-century Newport, Rhode Island, journalist Emma Cross discovers the newest form of transportation has become the newest type of murder weapon . . .*

On a clear July day in 1899, the salty ocean breeze along Bellevue Avenue carries new smells of gasoline and exhaust as Emma, now editor-in-chief of the Newport _Messenger_, covers Newport's first-ever automobile parade. But the festive atmosphere soon turns to shock as young Philip King drunkenly swerves his motorcar into a wooden figure of a nanny pushing a pram on the obstacle course.

That evening, at a dinner party hosted by Ella King at her magnificent Gothic-inspired "cottage," Kingscote, Emma and her beau Derrick Andrews are enjoying the food and the company when Ella’s son staggers in, obviously still inebriated. But the disruption is nothing compared to the urgent shouts of the coachman. Rushing out, they find the family's butler pinned against a tree beneath the front wheels of Philip's motorcar, close to death.

At first, the tragic tableau appears to be a reckless accident—one which could ruin Philip's reputation. But when Emma later receives a message informing her that the butler bullied his staff and took advantage of young maids, she begins to suspect the scene may have been staged and steers the police toward a murder investigation. But while Emma investigates the connections between a competing heir for the King fortune, a mysterious child, an inmate of an insane asylum, and the brutal boxing rings of Providence, a killer remains at large—with unfinished business to attend to . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Girl in the Plain Brown Wrapper: A Travis McGee Novel*



  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Girl in the Plain Brown Wrapper is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

He had done a big favor for her husband, then for the lady herself. Now she’s dead, and Travis McGee finds that Helena Pearson Trescott had one last request of him: to find out why her beautiful daughter Maureen keeps trying to kill herself. But what can a devil-may-care beach bum do for a young troubled mind?

McGee makes his way to the prosperous town of Fort Courtney, Florida, where he realizes pretty quickly that something’s just not right. Not only has Maureen’s doctor killed herself, but a string of murders and suicides are piling up—and no one seems to have any answers.

Just when it seems that things can’t get any stranger, McGee becomes the lead suspect in the murder of a local nurse. As if Maureen didn’t have enough problems, the man on a mission to save her will have to save himself first—before time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Prague Sonata*



  






*“Twining music history with the political tumults of the 20th century, The Prague Sonata is a sophisticated, engrossing intellectual mystery.”—The Wall Street Journal *


Music and war, war and music—these are the twin motifs around which Bradford Morrow, recipient of the Academy Award in Fiction from the American Academy of Arts and Letters, has composed his magnum opus, a novel more than a dozen years in the making.

In the early days of the new millennium, pages of a worn and weathered original sonata manuscript—the gift of a Czech immigrant living out her final days in Queens—come into the hands of Meta Taverner, a young musicologist whose concert piano career was cut short by an injury. To Meta’s eye, it appears to be an authentic eighteenth-century work; to her discerning ear, the music rendered there is commanding, hauntingly beautiful, clearly the undiscovered composition of a master. But there is no indication of who the composer might be. The gift comes with the request that Meta attempt to find the manuscript’s true owner—a Prague friend the old woman has not heard from since they were forced apart by the Second World War—and to make the three-part sonata whole again. Leaving New York behind for the land of Dvorák and Kafka, Meta sets out on an unforgettable search to locate the remaining movements of the sonata and uncover a story that has influenced the course of many lives, even as it becomes clear that she isn’t the only one after the music’s secrets.

Magisterially evoking decades of Prague’s tragic and triumphant history, from the First World War through the soaring days of the Velvet Revolution, and moving from postwar London to the heartland of immigrant America, _The Prague Sonata_ is both epic and intimate, evoking the ways in which individual notes of love and sacrifice become part of the celebratory symphony of life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Don: A Novel*



  






*A masterful saga of the last great American Mafia family and its powerful reach into Hollywood and Las Vegas, from the author of The Godfather*

_The Last Don_ is Domenico Clericuzio, a wise and ruthless old man who is determined to see his heirs established in legitimate society but whose vision is threatened when secrets from the family's past spark a vicious war between two blood cousins.

_The Last Don_ is a mesmerizing tale that takes us inside the equally corrupt worlds of the mob, the movie industry, and the casinos where beautiful actresses and ruthless hitmen are ruled by lust and violence, where sleazy producers and greedy studio heads are drunk on power, where crooked cops and desperate gamblers play dangerous games of betrayal, and where one man controls them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beautiful Bad: A Novel*



  






*A devoted wife, a loving husband and a chilling murder that no one saw coming.*

_Things that make me scared: When Charlie cries. Hospitals and lakes. When Ian drinks vodka in the basement. ISIS. When Ian gets angry… That something is really, really wrong with me._

Maddie and Ian’s love story began with a chance encounter at a party overseas; he was serving in the British army and she was a travel writer visiting her best friend, Jo. Now almost two decades later, married with a beautiful son, Charlie, they are living the perfect suburban life in Middle America. But when a camping accident leaves Maddie badly scarred, she begins attending writing therapy, where she gradually reveals her fears about Ian’s PTSD; her concerns for the safety of their young son; and the couple’s tangled and tumultuous past with Jo.

From the Balkans to England, Iraq to Manhattan, and finally to an ordinary family home in Kansas, sixteen years of love and fear, adventure and suspicion culminate in The Day of the Killing, when a frantic 911 call summons the police to the scene of a shocking crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Miko (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 2)*



  






*A New York Times bestseller by the author of The Ninja: An American martial artist travels to Tokyo and becomes the target of an international conspiracy.*

When his best friend dies under suspicious circumstances, martial arts expert Nicholas Linnear vows revenge. And while he may look American, Linnear’s childhood spent in the dojos of Japan taught him that vengeance must never be hurried.

He takes a job for the billionaire industrialist who ordered the murder, planning to befriend his target during a trip to Tokyo. But even for a modern-day ninja, there is such a thing as too close for comfort. In the bustling city, Linnear finds far more to worry about than the intricacies of Japanese business. He is being pursued by a _miko_: a female assassin, part ninja and part sorceress, whose beauty is matched only by her skill in combat. Drawn into a tangle of corporate intrigue, international espionage, and hedonistic sex, Linnear will have to put revenge on hold if he is to leave Japan alive.

From the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author who currently writes the Jason Bourne novels, this is a “swiftly paced and fascinating” thriller that offers “an intricately designed puzzle” (_Chicago Sun-Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Ninja (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 3)*



  






*A New York Times bestseller by the author of The Ninja: An American uses his martial arts expertise to track a serial killer preying on the women of Tokyo.*

A sadist haunts the back alleys and sex clubs of Tokyo, picking up women, horrifically mutilating them, and leaving behind a calling card written in blood: _This could be your wife_. He kills fearlessly, certain the police will never catch him.

The only man who might stop this fiend is Nicholas Linnear, a martial arts expert whose childhood education in the dojos of Japan has made him one of the country’s leading practitioners of ninjutsu. But Linnear fears that his illness may have left him _Shiro Ninja_—stripped of his power and discipline. With the killer growing increasingly brazen, Linnear must summon all his strength and training before his own family becomes the next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Straight Shot (Tom Keeler Book 1)*



  






*"Fast, interesting, and mean. Loved it." - Kindle Reader

They thought they could get away with murder, but then Keeler showed up.*

Ex-Special Forces operator Tom Keeler is a rambling man. He’s just passing through the town of Alencourt, France, and in less than an hour, someone tries to kill him.

Nice place, nice try.

But it’s a case of mistaken identity, and they picked the wrong guy.

The French police can’t be trusted, except for the beautiful Cecile Nazari.

She finds out fast, that keeping up with Keeler is a dangerous occupation.

Because someone’s preying on the weak and unprotected.

Someone murderous.

But they never counted on coming up against a guy like Keeler


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Shadow Intelligence (An Elliot Kane Thriller) *



  






*AN NPR BEST BOOK OF 2020

“An absorbing, superbly written novel likely to stand as one of the best spy novels of the year.”
—Kirkus, starred review*

Elliot Kane reflects the dark side of MI6. He is the instrument of an agency that puts two years and more than £100K into training recruits to steal cars, hack bank accounts, strip weapons, and employ everything from blackmail to improvised explosives in service of Crown and Country. After fifteen years overseas embroiled in events that never make the news, Kane is a ghost in his own life, assuming and shedding personalities with each new cover story.

When the woman he loves, another operative named Joanna Lake, vanishes in Kazakhstan, she leaves behind an astonishing video of Kane in a room he’s never entered—sending Kane off the rails to find her. While he’s well versed in modern psychological warfare, snowbound, landlocked Kazakhstan presents unique challenges. In a country poised between China, Russia, and the West, between dictatorship and democracy, between state intelligence and increasingly powerful private corporations, it’s impossible to work out who is manipulating whom. Drawn ever deeper into a realm of deception and conflicting agendas, Kane moves from merely spying to steering the action. But Kane’s not the only one trying to figure out where Joanna Lake has gone, or what she learned before disappearing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Star Wars: The Scientific Facts Behind the Force, Space Travel, and More! *



  






*Discover the science behind the most popular sci-fi franchise of all time!*

Capturing the imagination and hearts of crowds worldwide, _Star Wars_ is a fantastic feat of science fiction and fantasy. *The Science of Star Wars* addresses 50 topics that span the movies’ universe such as battle technology, alien life, space travel, etc. You’ll find fascinating explorations of the physics of _Star Wars_, its plausibility, and more. The perfect _Star Wars_ gift for fans of the saga, this book addresses many unanswered, burning questions, including:


How long before we get a _Star Wars_ speeder off the ground?
What exactly _is_ the Force?
How could Kylo Ren stop a blaster shot in mid-air?
How could we live on a gas giant like Bespin, or a desert planet like Tatooine?
Nature versus nurture: How does it play out in the making of Jedi?
How much would it cost to build the Death Star?
And much more!

We marvel at the variety of creatures and technology and the mystery behind the force. But how much of the _Star Wars_ world is rooted in reality? Could we see some of the extraordinary inventions materialize in our world? This uncomplicated, entertaining read makes it easy to understand how advanced physics concepts, such as wormholes and Einstein’s theory of relativity, apply to the _Star Wars_ universe.

*The Science of Star Wars* explains to non-technical readers how physics and fantasy might merge to allow for the possibility of interstellar travel; communication with foreign but intelligent lifeforms; human-like robots; alien planets fit for human life; weapons and spacecraft such as laser guns, light sabers, and the Millennium Falcon; and Force-like psychokinetic powers.

In the 21st Century, we’re on the edge of developing much of the technology from “a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away”… These fantasies aren’t as impossible as you might think! Written for every fan of George Lucas’s films, you don’t need to be a Jedi or an astrophysicist at NASA to appreciate all of Mark Brake and Jon Chase’s fun and informative analysis of this classic series in *The Science of Star Wars*. Prepare your mind to make the jump to light speed and find out about the facts behind one of our favorite modern epics!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jewish Gospels: The Story of the Jewish Christ*



  






*“[A] fascinating recasting of the story of Jesus.” —Elliot Wolfson, New York University*

In July 2008, a front-page story in the _New York Times_ reported on the discovery of an ancient Hebrew tablet, dating from before the birth of Jesus, which predicted a Messiah who would rise from the dead after three days. Commenting on this startling discovery at the time, noted Talmud scholar Daniel Boyarin argued that “some Christians will find it shocking—a challenge to the uniqueness of their theology.”

Guiding us through a rich tapestry of new discoveries and ancient scriptures, _The Jewish Gospels_ makes the powerful case that our conventional understandings of Jesus and of the origins of Christianity are wrong. In Boyarin’s scrupulously illustrated account, the coming of the Messiah was fully imagined in the ancient Jewish texts. Jesus, moreover, was embraced by many Jews as this person, and his core teachings were not at all a break from Jewish beliefs and teachings. Jesus and his followers, Boyarin shows, were simply Jewish. What came to be known as Christianity came much later, as religious and political leaders sought to impose a new religious orthodoxy that was not present at the time of Jesus’s life.

In the vein of Elaine Pagels’s _The Gnostic Gospels_, here is a brilliant new work that will break open some of our culture’s most cherished assumptions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deep Fathom *



  






_New York Times_ bestselling author James Rollins dives far beneath the waves into unimaginable peril in this classic tale of action and adventure.

Ex-Navy SEAL Jack Kirkland surfaces from an aborted underwater salvage mission to find Earth burning. Solar flares have triggered a series of gargantuan natural disasters. Earth-quakes and hellfire rock the globe. Air Force One has vanished from the skies with America's president on board.

Now, with the United States on the narrow brink of a nuclear apocalypse, Kirkland must pilot his oceangoing exploration ship, _Deep Fathom_, on a desperate mission miles below the ocean's surface. There, devastating secrets await him--and a power an ancient civilization could not contain that has been cast out into modern day, where it will forever alter a world that's already racing toward its own destruction.

See why the _Providence Journal-Bulletin_ calls James Rollins "the modern master of the action thriller" with this classic Rollins tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Viking Deception (A James Acton Thriller, #23)*



  






*CENTURIES AGO, THE VIKINGS AND THE ISLAMIC CALIPHATE NEARLY WENT TO WAR.
AND TODAY, MORE INNOCENT BLOOD WILL SPILL.*

In 989 AD, when informed of her impending arranged marriage, Fatima takes drastic action with her forbidden lover, Viking Prince Magnus, actions that not only have immediate consequences for her entire family, but reverberate a millennium later.

When Archaeology Professor James Acton receives an invitation from a friend to visit a new dig site where an unusual artifact has been discovered linking the Vikings to the Islamic Caliphate, he and his wife eagerly accept.

But upon arriving in Stockholm, Sweden, their friend is nowhere to be found, last seen entering the Saudi embassy and not heard from since. Before they can notify the authorities, Acton receives a disturbing phone call, and is forced into action to save his friend.

Becoming a criminal in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Code Talker: The First and Only Memoir By One of the Original Navajo Code Talkers of WWII*



  






*The first and only memoir by one of the original Navajo code talkers of WWII.*

His name wasn’t Chester Nez. That was the English name he was assigned in kindergarten. And in boarding school at Fort Defiance, he was punished for speaking his native language, as the teachers sought to rid him of his culture and traditions. But discrimination didn’t stop Chester from answering the call to defend his country after Pearl Harbor, for the Navajo have always been warriors, and his upbringing on a New Mexico reservation gave him the strength—both physical and mental—to excel as a marine.

During World War II, the Japanese had managed to crack every code the United States used. But when the Marines turned to its Navajo recruits to develop and implement a secret military language, they created the only unbroken code in modern warfare—and helped assure victory for the United States over Japan in the South Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forgotten Tanks and Guns of the 1920s, 1930s and 1940s *



  






History forgets. Files are lost and mislaid. But this book seeks to shine a light, offering a collection of cutting edge pieces of historical research detailing some of the most fascinating arms and armament projects from the 1920s to the end of the 1940s, nearly all of which had previously been lost to history.

Included here are records from the UKs MI10 (the forerunner of GCHQ) which tell the story of the mighty Japanese heavy tanks and their service during the Second World War. Other chapters expand on the development of British armour, including the story of infantry tanks from the 1920s right through to the end of the Second World War and beyond.

Other items placed beneath the microscope in this fascinating history include a wide variety of guns, rocket launchers, super heavy tanks and countless pieces of specialised armour. Previously overlooked, hidden under layers of dust in archives up and down the country, the histories of these objects has finally been uncovered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Girls: Doves Amongst Eagles*



  






*The “frank, tragic, bittersweet, brutal, emotional” true story of the Third Reich’s so-called she-devils of the League of German Girls (Gerry Van Tonder, author of Berlin Blockade).*

They were ten to eighteen years old: German girls who volunteered for the war effort, and were indoctrinated into the Nazi youth organizations, Jungmädelbund and Bund Deutcscher Mädel. At first they were schooled in a very narrow education: how to cook, clean, excel at sports, birth babies, and raise them. But when Hitler called, they were trained, militarized, and exploited for the ultimate goal of the Third Reich.

From the prosperous beginnings of the League of German Girls in 1933 to the cataclysmic defeat of 1945, _Hitler’s Girls_ is an insightful, disturbing, and revealing exploration of their specific roles: what was expected of them, and how they delivered, as defined by the Nazi state. Were they unwitting pawns or willing accessories to genocide? Historian Tim Heath searches for the answers and provides a definitive voice for this unique, and until now, unheard generation of German females.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*So You Had To Build A Time Machine*



  






Skid doesn’t believe in ghosts or time travel or any of that nonsense. A circus runaway-turned-bouncer, she believes in hard work, self-defense, and good strong coffee. Then one day an annoying theoretical physicist named Dave pops into the seat next to her at her least favorite Kansas City bar and disappears into thin air when she punches him (he totally deserved it).

Now, street names are changing, Skid’s favorite muffins are swapping frosting flavors, Dave keeps reappearing in odd places like the old Sanderson murder house—and that’s only the start of her problems.

Something in the world has gone wrong. Terribly wrong. Absolutely &#*$&ed up.

Someone has the nastiest versions of every conceivable reality at their fingertips, and they're not afraid to smash them together. With the help of a smooth-talking haunted house owner and a linebacker-sized Dungeons and Dragons-loving baker, Skid and Dave set out to save the world from whatever scientific experiment has sent them all dimension-hopping against their will.

It probably means the world is screwed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lost on a Page*



  






*"This is one of the most clever, entertaining, and hilarious books I've ever read." -Joe Siple, bestselling author of The Five Wishes of Mr. Murray McBride*

Some genres were never meant to cross.

Joe Slade is a detective with a hot lead and a warm gun. He no longer believes in happy-ever-afters, but his faith in plot twists is devout. Good thing.

He is about to discover the biggest twist of all.

Joe Slade is not real.

He is a character in a series of mystery novels. And when he discovers all his pain has been in the name of book sales, there will be hell to pay. Vowing revenge on his author, he will set off for the World Where the Books Are Written. The road will take him through genres foreign and treacherous: High Fantasy, Bodice-Ripping Romance, Intergalactic Sci-Fi, and others even more awful and terrifying.

But what if this new life is about more than just living? And will Joe still come out on top when all the rules have changed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killer Party (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 9) *



  






*A cool California resort turns into a chilling crime scene when a groom-to-be is murdered in this cozy mystery by the New York Times bestselling author.*

Bookstore owner Jill Gardner and her detective boyfriend Greg are still getting used to living together. So it’s a welcome surprise when they get an invitation to South Cove, California’s most luxurious resort. Greg and his college pals are gathering to celebrate the upcoming wedding of their buddy Levi, who’s now a tech millionaire. Meanwhile, Jill finds herself caught in a wives’ club of women who don’t approve of Levi’s standoffish fiancé.

Just as Jill is ready to escape the shenanigans with a good book, Levi’s body is found floating in the resort pool. Not only is the party over, but everyone who knew Levi is a suspect, including Greg. Now it’s up to Jill to find the killer fast—or she might not have a boyfriend to come home to any more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I'll Never Let You Go (Morgans of Nashville Book 3)*



  






*A Nashville woman’s violent husband is presumed dead—until he makes a terrifying return in this thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

Leah Carson’s husband Phillip made a promise to her once—that he would kill her. Four years ago, he nearly succeeded, stabbing her twenty-three times before fleeing. Now the police are sure Phillip is dead. But that doesn’t stop Leah from checking and rechecking her locks. Especially when she can sense his attention closing in again.

It starts with little things. Missing keys. A flat tire. Mysterious flowers. All easily explained away if the pattern wasn't so unnervingly familiar. Leah has a new life in Nashville with no ties to her nightmarish past. But when another woman's body is found, stabbed twenty-three times, Leah knows her past has found her. 

Alex Morgan of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation knows there’s more to Leah’s story than mere paranoia. But as they untangle the horrifying truth, a killer is watching close, waiting for the perfect moment to make good on his promise…

As Leah and Alex untangle the horrifying truth, he watches her, ready for the perfect moment. _Until death_—that was the vow they made. And a killer always keeps his word…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Be Afraid (Morgans of Nashville Book 2)*



  






*A disturbing case jogs the traumatic memories of a Nashville forensics specialist in this psychological thriller by the New York Times bestselling author.*

When police rescue five-year-old Jenna Thompson from the closet where she's been held captive for days, they tell her she's a lucky girl. Compared to the rest of her family, it's true. But twenty-five years later, even with their killer dead of an overdose, Jenna is still trying to find peace.

On leave from her forensic artist job, Jenna returns to Nashville, the city where she lost so much. But instead of closure, she finds a new horror. Detective Rick Morgan needs Jenna's expertise in identifying the skeletal remains of a young child. The case jogs hazy half-buried memories—and a nagging dread that Jenna's ordeal hasn't ended.

Now other women are dying. And as the links between these brutal killings and Jenna's past becomes clear. She knows that this time, the madman will leave no survivors.

Now other women are dying. And as the links between these brutal killings and Jenna's past becomes clear, she knows this time, a madman will leave no survivors. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bridesmaid: The addictive new psychological thriller*




  






*A dark and unsettling psychological thriller about toxic friendship, misplaced loyalty and secrets from the past finally being revealed. A gripping new story from international bestseller Nina Manning.*

_Your best friend or your worst nightmare...?_

From the moment they met as children, Sasha knew that beautiful, wealthy, and confident Caitlin would always be her absolute best friend. Sasha would do anything to make Caitlin happy.

Even keep her darkest secrets…

The years have passed, but their friendship remains. And when Caitlin announces she’s getting married there is only one choice for the role of bridesmaid. Sasha will make sure Caitlin’s wedding is as beautiful and perfect as she is. Won’t she?

But as the big day approaches, cracks begin to appear. Because no matter what Sasha does, she never seems to make Caitlin happy.

And the secrets that once bound these two friends, now threaten to rip them apart for good...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World at Night: A Novel (Night Soldiers Book 4)*



  






Paris, 1940. The civilized, upper-class life of film producer Jean Casson is derailed by the German occupation of Paris, but Casson learns that with enough money, compromise, and connections, one need not deny oneself the pleasures of Parisian life. Somewhere inside Casson, though, is a stubborn romantic streak. When he’s offered the chance to take part in an operation of the British secret service, this idealism gives him the courage to say yes. A simple mission, but it goes wrong, and Casson realizes he must gamble everything—his career, the woman he loves, life itself. Here is a brilliant re-creation of France—its spirit in the moment of defeat, its valor in the moment of rebirth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*63 Documents the Government Doesn't Want You to Read*



  






The official spin on numerous government programs is flat-out bullshit, according to Jesse Ventura. In this incredible collection of actual government documents, Ventura, the ultimate non- partisan truth-seeker, proves it beyond any doubt. He and Dick Russell walk readers through 63 of the most incriminating programs to reveal what really happens behind the closed doors. In addition to providing original government data, Ventura discusses what it really means and how regular Americans can stop criminal behavior at the top levels of government and in the media. Among the cases discussed:

• The CIA’s top-secret program to control human behavior
• Operation Northwoods—the military plan to hijack airplanes and blame it on Cuban terrorists
• The discovery of a secret Afghan archive—information that never left the boardroom
• Potentially deadly healthcare cover-ups, including a dengue fever outbreak
• What the Department of Defense knows about our food supply—but is keeping mum

Although these documents are now in the public domain, the powers that be would just as soon they stay under wraps. Ventura’s research and commentary sheds new light on what they’re not telling you—and why it matters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Why Does E=mc2?: (And Why Should We Care?)*



  






*The international bestseller: an introduction to the theory of relativity by the eminent physicists Brian Cox and Jeff Forshaw*

What does E=mc2 actually mean? Dr. Brian Cox and Professor Jeff Forshaw go on a journey to the frontier of twenty-first century science to unpack Einstein's famous equation. Explaining and simplifying notions of energy, mass, and light-while exploding commonly held misconceptions-they demonstrate how the structure of nature itself is contained within this equation. Along the way, we visit the site of one of the largest scientific experiments ever conducted: the now-famous Large Hadron Collider, a gigantic particle accelerator capable of re-creating conditions that existed fractions of a second after the Big Bang. A collaboration between one of the youngest professors in the United Kingdom and a distinguished popular physicist, _Why Does E=mc2?_ is one of the most exciting and accessible explanations of the theory of relativity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forgotten Origins: The Lost Jewish History of Jesus and Early Christianity*



  






Many years ago, in a lecture on the creation of the Mishnah, the Orthodox Jewish historian, Rabbi Berel Wein discussed the rise of early Christianity as a historical and theological backdrop. He mentioned that this era is of particular importance to Jews because of the complicated and tragic relationship between Jews and Christians over the centuries. He referred to Joseph Klausner, the famed Jewish professor of the Hebrew University of Jerusalem who in the earlier part of the 20th century, had authored several works on early Christianity from a Jewish standpoint. The first was titled Jesus of Nazareth. The second was titled From Jesus to Paul. Rabbi Wein considered both books to be exemplary works on the subject. He noted, disappointingly, however, that at the time, most Christians were not interested in reading the Jewish perspectives of Joseph Klausner. Jews, he observed, were not that fascinated by the subject either. Things have changed considerably, however, and the historical relationship between Judaism and Christianity is of increasing importance for both contemporary communities.Even in discussing Jewish Law, as Rabbi Wein noted, the subject of Christianity is not far away in significance. Similarly, for Christians, there is probably not a weekly service that goes by without Israel or the Jewish people being mentioned in some form or fashion.The process of reflection has not been an easy one. Since the third and fourth centuries, the worlds of Judaism and Christianity have increasingly crystallized to such a level of distinction obscuring their shared history and theology. Consequently, people legitimately ask what connections between Judaism and Christianity exist. That was not always the case, and early Christians, as well as Jews, were cognizant of the ties that existed. In past centuries the connections were usually the source of bitter polemics between the two communities. Each community saw itself as the legitimate representative of biblical faith to the exclusion of the other. The relationships deteriorated steadily over time. Rabbi Byron Sherwin of blessed memory, in a lecture at the Spertus Institute of Jewish Learning and Leadership and in his book Studies in Jewish Theology, noted what he believed to be the great enigma of Christianity. He believed like the medieval and early modern rabbis, Rabbi Menahem Ha-Meiri , Rabbi Abraham Farisol, Rabbi Moses Rivkes, Rabbi Leon de Modena , and Rabbi Jacob Emden and others that Christianity had transformed many non-Jews from paganism to the knowledge of the God of Israel. This was not an endorsement of Christianity for Jews, but recognition of its positive effects for non-Jews.Almost simultaneously, however, the nascent Christian movement also promoted anti-Judaism and then anti-Semitism. Rabbi Berel Wein, in his lecture on the Oral Law, speculated whether significant Jewish opposition to the early followers of Jesus resulted in long-term and negative recollections that became embedded in later Christianity. If that was the case, the ferocity of the Christian reply was ultimately unequaled and repaid Jewish rejection many times over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Empire's Crossroads: A History of the Caribbean from Columbus to the Present Day *



  






*A “wide-ranging, vivid” narrative history of one of the most coveted and complex regions of the world: the Caribbean (The Observer).*

Ever since Christopher Columbus stepped off the Santa Maria and announced that he had arrived in the Orient, the Caribbean has been a stage for projected fantasies and competition between world powers. In _Empire’s Crossroads_, British American historian Carrie Gibson offers a panoramic view of the region from the northern rim of South America up to Cuba and its rich, important history.

After that fateful landing in 1492, the British, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Dutch, Danish, and even the Swedes, Scots, and Germans sought their fortunes in the islands for the next two centuries. These fraught years gave way to a booming age of sugar, horrendous slavery, and extravagant wealth, as well as the Haitian Revolution and the long struggles for independence that ushered in the modern era.

Gibson tells not only of imperial expansion—European and American—but also of life as it is lived in the islands, from before Columbus through the tumultuous twentieth century. Told “in fluid, colorful prose peppered with telling anecdotes,” _Empire’s Crossroads_ provides an essential account of five centuries of history (_Foreign Affairs_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Creating Hitler's Germany: The Birth of Extremism*



  






*A historian seeks to answer “What created Hitler’s Germany?” by examining personal stories and first-hand accounts of post-World War I German families.*

Germany’s defeat in the First World War and the Treaty of Versailles that followed were national disasters, with far-reaching consequences not just for the country but for the world itself.

Weaving the stories of three German families from the beginning of Germany’s territorial aspirations of the First World War to the shattered dream of a thousand-year Reich in the Second World War, Tim Heath’s rich narrative explores a multitude of rare and untapped resources to explore the darkest recesses of German social and military history.

_Creating Hitler’s Germany_ presents a nation’s journey not only through everyday life and war, but through its own conscience, pain, and inevitable search for some form of absolution from its past. It is real, painful, and incredibly human—an essential history to further understand the mind-set of Germany during the most tumultuous years of the nation’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Housewives: German Women on the Home Front*



  






*The roles and experiences of women in Nazi Germany, told in their own words for the first time.*

During Adolf Hitler’s 1932 election campaign, it is believed that over half those who voted for him were women. Germany’s women had witnessed the anarchy of the post-WWI years, and the chaos brought about by the rival political gangs brawling on their streets. When Hitler came to power there was at last a ray of hope that this man of the people would restore not only political stability to Germany but prosperity to its people.

As reforms were set in place, Hitler encouraged women to step aside from their jobs and allow men to take their place. As the guardian of the home, the women of Hitler’s Germany were glorified as the very foundation for a future thousand-year Reich. Not every female in Nazi Germany, though, embraced the principle of living in a society where two distinct worlds existed—and with the outbreak of the Second World War, Germany’s women would soon find themselves on the frontline.

Ultimately, Hitler’s housewives experienced mixed fortunes throughout the years of the Second World War. Some lost loved ones who went off to war never to return; some lost children to the influence of the Hitler Youth or to the Allied bombing; some sought comfort in the arms of other men; some would serve above and beyond the call of duty on the German home front. Their stories form intimate and intricately woven tales of life, love, joy, fear, and death. _Hitler’s Housewives: German Women on the Home Front_ deepens our understanding of one of the twentieth century’s greatest tragedies, and the role played by Germany’s women on the home front, which ultimately became blurred within the horrors of total war. This is their story, in their own words, told for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Executioner: Roland Freisler, President of the Nazi People's Court*



  






*The biography of the infamous judge who oversaw Nazi justice for the Third Reich as president of the “People’s Court.”*

Though little known, the name of the judge Roland Freisler is inextricably linked to the judiciary in Nazi Germany. As well as serving as the State Secretary of the Reich Ministry of Justice, he was the notorious president of the “People’s Court,” a man directly responsible for more than 2,200 death sentences; with almost no exceptions, cases in the “People’s Court” had predetermined guilty verdicts.

It was Freisler, for example, who tried three activists of the White Rose resistance movement in February 1943. He found them guilty of treason and sentenced the trio to death by beheading; a sentence carried out the same day by guillotine. In August 1944, Freisler played a central role in the show trials that followed the failed attempt to assassinate Adolf Hitler on 20 July that year—a plot known more commonly as Operation Valkyrie. Many of the ringleaders were tried by Freisler in the “People’s Court.” Nearly all of those found guilty were sentenced to death by hanging, the sentences being carried out within two hours of the verdicts being passed.

Roland Freisler’s mastery of legal texts and dramatic courtroom verbal dexterity made him the most feared judge in the Third Reich. In this in-depth examination, Helmut Ortner not only investigates the development and judgments of the Nazi tribunal, but the career of Freisler, a man who was killed in February 1945 during an Allied air raid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Jungle Survival Manual, 1939–1945*



  






*The army guide that taught WWII soldiers how to survive in the jungles and swamps of the tropics.*

During the Second World War, Allied soldiers fought to survive not only encounters with the enemy but the landscape they found themselves in. Being posted to Southeast Asia and the Pacific to fight the Japanese meant soldiers had to learn to survive in the tropics, fighting and living in endless steamy jungle and perilous swamps. In this alien environment, men had to be able to take care of themselves rather than relying on their unit to supply their needs, something that did not come naturally to the many soldiers born and raised in cities.

To help them, the British and US armies produced a number of official training manuals and guides explaining how to identify and fight the Japanese and avoid their deadly punji traps, as well as “jungle lore”:

How to find and cook plants that were safe to eat

Which animals and insects could kill them

How to identify and treat tropical illnesses and diseases

How to avoid the dangers of polluted water and cannibals

_The Jungle Survival Manual_ brings together the official manuals and information that enabled the Allies to fight in Burma, Malaya, Thailand, Indochina, Singapore, and the Pacific Islands—and win the war.

Includes diagrams and drawings reproduced from the original guides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kommando: German Special Forces of World War Two*



  






*The story of Nazi Germany’s special forces and their efforts to reclaim military, naval and aerial superiority is recounted in this WWII history.*

Though Germany’s Special Forces Command had stunning capabilities, its fearsome potential was squandered due to poor coordination and planning. Units were raised ad hoc, in a desperate response to Germany's weakening position. In Kommando, historian James Lucas presents a comprehensive account of Germany's special forces and their efforts to stave off impending military defeat.

At sea, flotillas of manned torpedoes and explosive motorboats were introduced. In the air, the world's first operational jet planes were grouped into special squadrons in an effort to cripple the US air offensive. On the ground, battalions of over-age men set out on foot or on bicycles towards Berlin to protect the city from the Soviet Army's tank armadas.

In other parts of Germany, so-called Werewolf units recruited young people to carry out partisan warfare. Then there were the children of the Hitler Youth who committed acts of sabotage against military installations and attacked British and Americans soldiers. This classic work by a British veteran of the war presents the full story with fascinating detail and incisive analysis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battle of the Bulge (Images of War)*



  






Hitler's desperate last throw during the depths of winter 1944/45 came perilously close to being a major disaster for the Allies. Their offensive through the Ardennes fell on the Americans and caught them totally by surprise. Unaccustomed to setbacks, the situation was for a time extremely serious and in some areas panic set in and events went out of control. It was only after the most bitter fighting and massive reinforcement that the rot was stopped. In this book the drama of those worrying weeks is captured in superb photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Arnhem (Pen & Sword Military Classics)*



  






*An on-the-ground account of the 1st Airborne Division during Operation Market Garden from the British commander who led the “Bridge Too Far” battle.*

Major-General Urquhart commanded the 1st British Airborne Division in Operation Market Garden, the greatest airborne assault of World War II, the struggle to capture Arnhem and win control of the bridge across the lower Rhine. The story of the 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem involved not only an Airborne Corps of three Divisions but also the bulk of the British 2nd Army in Europe. Gen. Urquhart has told the story of those fateful nine days clearly, frankly and, despite the terrible circumstances, not without humor. It ranks as an important work, describing an operation which opened with such high hopes and left its name forever as a feat of the highest endurance and valor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prussian Apocalypse: The Fall of Danzig, 1945*



  






Egbert Kiesers graphic account of the Red Armys assault on East Prussia in 1945 is one of the classic histories of the destruction of Hitlers Germany, and it has never before been available in English. Using extensive, firsthand, unforgettable eyewitness testimony, he documents in riveting detail the catastrophe that overtook German civilians and soldiers as they fled from the Soviet onslaught and their world collapsed around them.Tony Le Tissier, in this fluent and vivid translation of the original German text, brings to bear all his expert knowledge of the military defeat of the German armies in the East and the enormity of the human disaster that went with it. Egbert Kieser was born in 1928 in Bad Salzungen, Thringen and studied philosophy and the history of art at Heidelberg University. He worked as a freelance journalist, writer and editor. Among his many publications are two outstanding studies of German Second World War history Danziger Bucht 1945 (which is translated here as Prussian Apocalypse) and Operation Sea Lion: The German Plan to Invade Britain, 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Perfect Spy: The Incredible Double Life of Pham Xuan An, Time Magazine Reporter and Vietnamese Communist Agent*



  






During the Vietnam War, Time reporter Pham Xuan An befriended everyone who was anyone in Saigon, including American journalists such as David Halberstam and Neil Sheehan, the CIA's William Colby, and the legendary Colonel Edward Lansdale—not to mention the most influential members of the South Vietnamese government and army. None of them ever guessed that he was also providing strategic intelligence to Hanoi, smuggling invisible ink messages into the jungle inside egg rolls. His early reports were so accurate that General Giap joked, "We are now in the U.S. war room."

In _Perfect Spy_, Larry Berman, who An considered his official American biographer, chronicles the extraordinary life of one of the twentieth century's most fascinating spies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War on Two Fronts: An Infantry Commander's War in Iraq and the Pentagon*



  






*A vivid memoir of the conflict’s early years combined with “an insightful review of our problems in Iraq” (Publishers Weekly).*

*Winner of The Army Historical Foundation’s Distinguished Writing Award.*

Shortly after the launch of Operation Iraqi Freedom, the war in Iraq became the most confusing in US history, the high command not knowing who to fight, who was attacking coalition troops, and who among the different Iraqi groups were fighting each other. Yet there were a few astute officers like Lt. Col. Christopher Hughes, commanding the 2nd Battalion of the 327th Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne, who sensed the complexity of the task from the beginning.

In _War on Two Fronts_, Lt. Col. Hughes writes movingly of his “no-slack” battalion at war in Iraq. The war got off to a bang for Hughes when his brigade command tent was fragged, leaving him briefly in charge of the brigade. Amid the nighttime confusion of fourteen casualties, a nearby Patriot missile blasted off, panicking nearly everyone while mistakenly bringing down a British Tornado fighter-bomber.

As Hughes’ battalion forged into Iraq, they successfully liberated the city of Najaf, securing the safety of Grand Ayatollah Sistani and the Mosque of Ali while showing an acute cultural awareness that caught the world’s attention. It was a feat that landed Hughes within the pages of _Time_, _Newsweek_, and other publications. The Screaming Eagles of the 101st Airborne then implemented creative programs in the initial postwar occupation, including harvesting the national wheat and barley crops while combating nearly invisible insurgents. Conscious that an army battalion is a community of some seven-hundred-plus households, and that when a unit goes off to war, the families are intimately connected in our internet age, Hughes makes clear the strength of those connections and how morale is best supported at both ends.

Transferred to Washington after his tour, Hughes also writes an illuminating account of the herculean efforts of many in the Pentagon to work around the corporatist elements of its bureaucracy in order to better understand counterinsurgency and national reconstruction, which Lawrence of Arabia described as “like learning to eat soup with a knife.” This book helps explain the sources of mistakes made—and the process needed to chart a successful strategy. Written with candor and no shortage of humor, mixed with brutal scenes of combat and frank analysis, it is a must-read for all who seek insight into our current situation in the Mideast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Agency (The Jackpot Trilogy Book 2)*



  






*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

William Gibson has trained his eye on the future for decades, ever since coining the term “cyberspace” and then popularizing it in his classic speculative novel _Neuromancer_ in the early 1980s. Cory Doctorow raved that _The Peripheral_ is “spectacular, a piece of trenchant, far-future speculation that features all the eyeball kicks of _Neuromancer_.” Now Gibson is back with _Agency_—a science fiction thriller heavily influenced by our most current events.

Verity Jane, gifted app whisperer, takes a job as the beta tester for a new product: a digital assistant, accessed through a pair of ordinary-looking glasses. “Eunice,” the disarmingly human AI in the glasses, manifests a face, a fragmentary past, and a canny grasp of combat strategy. Realizing that her cryptic new employers don’t yet know how powerful and valuable Eunice is, Verity instinctively decides that it’s best they don’t.

Meanwhile, a century ahead in London, in a different time line entirely, Wilf Netherton works amid plutocrats and plunderers, survivors of the slow and steady apocalypse known as the jackpot. His boss, the enigmatic Ainsley Lowbeer, can look into alternate pasts and nudge their ultimate directions. Verity and Eunice are her current project. Wilf can see what Verity and Eunice can’t: their own version of the jackpot, just around the corner, and the roles they both may play in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragon and Slave (The Dragonback Series Book 3)*



  






*Two outcasts are bound together by more than loyalty in the third Dragonback adventure from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Fugitive Jack Morgan and dragonlike alien Draycos have become literally inseparable. After Jack rescued him from a crash, the K’da warrior, who must have a host to survive, took residence on his back as a biomorphic tattoo, in return protecting the boy from harm. While Jack tries to clear his own name of a crime he didn’t commit, he also helps Draycos uncover a conspiracy to destroy his race.

After narrowly escaping service with a band of mercs, Jack and Draycos know that whoever wants the K’da dead was involved with a Brummga alien—brutish beings known to be tough as nails . . . and dumb as rocks.

To get more information, Jack’s “sold” into slavery on a rich Brummga estate, where he has to find out all he can from the computer system while under the cruel watch of a vicious slave master who has no problem killing the help.

It’s not going to be easy. But, as always, Draycos has his back . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Infestation (S-Squad Book 1) *




  






It was supposed to be a simple mission. A suspected Russian spy boat is in trouble in Canadian waters. Investigate and report are the orders.

But when Captain John Banks and his squad arrive, it is to find an empty vessel, and a scene of bloody mayhem.

Soon they are in a fight for their lives, for there are things in the icy seas off Baffin Island, scuttling, hungry things with a taste for human flesh.

They are swarming.

And they are growing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Can't Wait to Get to Heaven: A Novel (Ballantine Reader's Circle Book 3)*



  






Combining southern warmth with unabashed emotion and side-splitting hilarity, Fannie Flagg takes readers back to Elmwood Springs, Missouri, where the most unlikely and surprising experiences of a high-spirited octogenarian inspire a town to ponder the age-old question: Why are we here?

Life is the strangest thing. One minute, Mrs. Elner Shimfissle is up in her tree, picking figs, and the next thing she knows, she is off on an adventure she never dreamed of, running into people she never in a million years expected to meet. Meanwhile, back home, Elner’s nervous, high-strung niece Norma faints and winds up in bed with a cold rag on her head; Elner’s neighbor Verbena rushes immediately to the Bible; her truck driver friend, Luther Griggs, runs his eighteen-wheeler into a ditch–and the entire town is thrown for a loop and left wondering, “What is life all about, anyway?” Except for Tot Whooten, who owns Tot’s Tell It Like It Is Beauty Shop. Her main concern is that the end of the world might come before she can collect her social security.

In this comedy-mystery, those near and dear to Elner discover something wonderful: Heaven is actually right here, right now, with people you love, neighbors you help, friendships you keep. _Can’t Wait to Get to Heaven_ is proof once more that Fannie Flagg “was put on this earth to write” (Southern Living), spinning tales as sweet and refreshing as iced tea on a summer day, with a little extra kick thrown in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Simon Grave Mystery Trio: A Grave Misunderstanding, Simon Grave and the Curious Incident of the Cat in the Daytime, and Simon Grave and the Drone of Basque Orvilles*



  






*2018 American Fiction Awards Finalist - Mystery/Humor

2018 PenCraft Awards Winner for Literary Excellence

“Boswell continues his genre-defying series in this ambitious adventure…” –Publishers' Weekly

“Boswell has created yet another comedic gem. A laugh-out-loud, tongue-in-cheek exploration of dastardly deeds and mayhem.” –Authors Reading

"A truly hilarious mystery in the tradition of Janet Evanovich, Thomas Davidson and Rich Leder." –Best Thrillers*

***This box set includes the first three mystery novels in the _Simon Grave Mystery_ series by Len Boswell. Book #4, _Simon Grave and the Sons of Irony, _releases January 14, 2020.

A Grave Misunderstanding (Book 1)


Murder has come once more to the seaside town of Crab Cove, testing the mettle of “almost handsome” Detective Simon Grave and his “nearly invisible” partner, Sergeant Barry Blunt, who investigate a locked-room mystery with a significant twist: the prime suspects are in the locked room, not the victim, a logic-defying situation that challenges the team at every turn.

As if murder weren’t enough, they must also investigate the simultaneous disappearance of The MacGuffin Trophy from that same locked room, the studio of artist Whitney Waters, famous for her stylized paintings of red herrings.

Who is/are the killer(s)? How did he/she/they get out of the locked room with the trophy, kill the victim, and return unnoticed by others in the room? These and other questions, including the limits of logic and the meaning of life, are posed and perhaps even answered in this quirky, near-future mystery. Yes, there are robots.

Simon Grave and the Curious Incident of the Cat in the Daytime (Book 2)

_Murder rocks the seaside town of Crab Cove, but to solve the crime, Detective Simon Grave must first deal with the curious incident of the cat in the daytime._

Murder has come yet again to the seaside town of Crab Cove, testing the mettle of Detective Simon Grave, his “almost invisible” partner, Sergeant Barry Blunt, and his new assistant, Charlize, a simdroid (an android lookalike of a famous person) who fancies herself a match for Sherlock Holmes, in the simulated body of Charlize Theron.

When a body is discovered on a deserted beach, alongside a deactivated Betty White simdroid, the game is afoot. Grave must not only deal with the murder, but also come to grips with a deadly prognosis for his retired detective father. The murder and his father’s illness take them on a tour of local cemeteries, including a new graveyard that features multiscreen videos celebrating the lives of the deceased.

They soon discover that the only way to solve the murder is to first deal with the curious incident of the cat in the daytime.

Simon Grave and the Drone of the Basque Orvilles (Book 3)

A demon hound haunts Crab Cove, taking its victims as they come. When a mutilated corpse is found in the marshes, Detective Simon Grave rises to the challenge. Everything points to the hound, but it is quickly apparent that the body has been stabbed repeatedly, in a way that suggests serial killer Chester Clink also may be involved. Or maybe not.

Grave and his team, including his partner, Sergeant Barry Blunt, and androids Charlize and Smithers, who fancy themselves as Sherlock Holmes and Watson, follow clues that lead them from drone manufacturing plants, to the labyrinthine caves along the shore, to the abode of a strange Scotsman who plays his bagpipes on a bluff above the crime scene. As always in Crab Cove, one killing leads to another, further pressuring Grave to solve the mystery—fast. The year is 2053. Time to... _Release the hounds!_ (And the drones.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Miss Silver Mysteries Volume Three: The Clock Strikes Twelve, The Key, and She Came Back *



  






*A trio of World War II–era whodunits in the “ingenious [and] satisfying” mystery series featuring a British governess-turned-amateur-sleuth (The Scotsman).*

Meet Miss Maud Silver, a retired governess and “little old lady who nobody notices, but who in turn notices everything” (Paula Gosling, author of the Jack Stryker mystery series).

_The Clock Strikes Twelve_: A wealthy British family convenes in their manor house for New Year’s Eve. But when their industrialist patriarch dies, it’s up to prim Miss Silver to determine who rang in the new year with murder . . .

_The Key_: A German Jewish scientist working for the British war effort is murdered, and his new formula has been stolen. Now Miss Silver must find the killer or risk an explosive disaster . . .

_She Came Back_: Three years after everyone thought she died in France, Lady Anne Jocelyn returns to England. The lady may be who she claims to be, or perhaps she’s a fraud—or even a Nazi spy. Only Miss Silver will be able to divine the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strawberry Shortcake Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 2)*



  






*From the New York Times-bestselling author of Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder, “another delicious adventure…a superior cozy sure to leave readers satisfied.”—Publishers Weekly*

When the president of Hartland Flour chooses cozy Lake Eden, Minnesota, as the spot for their first annual Dessert Bake-Off, bakery owner Hannah Swensen is thrilled to serve as the head judge. But when a fellow judge, Coach Boyd Watson, is found stone-cold dead, facedown in Hannah’s celebrated strawberry shortcake, Lake Eden’s sweet ride to fame turns very sour indeed.

While perfecting her Cheddar Cheese Apple Pie and Chocolate Crunchies, Hannah’s also snooping into the coach’s private life, which yields plenty of suspects. Or could Watson’s harsh criticism during the judging have lethally ticked off one of the contestants? The stakes are rising faster than dough, because somebody’s cooking up a recipe for murder—with Hannah landing on the “necessary ingredients” list.

_Includes seven delicious recipes!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cinnamon Roll Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 15) *



  






*New York Times Bestseller: A baker in small-town Minnesota finds the heat is on after a musician is murdered…*

When bakery owner Hannah Swensen hears that the Cinnamon Roll Six jazz band will be playing at Lake Eden, Minnesota’s Weekend Jazz Festival, she's more than happy to bake up a generous supply of their namesake confections to welcome them to town.

Before the festival even begins, tragedy strikes when the tour bus overturns. Among those injured is Buddy Neiman, the band’s beloved keyboard player. His injuries appear minor, until his condition suddenly takes a turn for the worse—as in dead. Hannah’s no doctor, but she suspects that the surgical scissors someone plunged into Buddy’s chest may have something to do with it.

Fortunately, she’s on the case, because she knows from experience that nothing’s sweeter than bringing a killer to justice…

_Features cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar, including Peaches and Cream Cookies and Chocolate Caramel Bars!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blackberry Pie Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 17) *



  






*In this “witty” New York Times bestseller, a sleuthing baker hits someone with her car—and then has to unravel the mystery behind his identity (Publishers Weekly).*

It’s been a sleepy summer for the folks of Lake Eden, Minnesota. In fact, it's been a whole four months since anyone in the Swensen family has come across a dead body—a detail that just made the front page of the local paper. And that means Hannah Swensen can finally focus on her bakery…or can she?

Life is never really quiet for Hannah. After all, her mother's wedding is about a month away and guess who’s in charge of the planning? Just when Hannah believes her biggest challenge will be choosing buttercream or fondant for the cake, she accidentally hits a stranger with her cookie truck while driving down a winding country road in a raging thunderstorm. Hannah is wracked with guilt, and things get even worse when she's arrested—for murder! But an autopsy soon reveals the mystery man, his shirt covered in stains from blackberry pie, would have died even if Hannah hadn’t hit him. Now, to clear her name, she’ll have to follow a trail of pie crumbs to track down the identity of the deceased, find out how he wound up in her path—and get herself to the church on time…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double Fudge Brownie Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 18 )*


  






*New York Times Bestseller: A judge is executed with his own gavel in this mystery with “[a] big surprise ending…fans will be more than satisfied” (Publishers Weekly).*

Hannah Swensen has a hard time focusing on her bakery at the moment, considering an unexpected trip to Las Vegas and a longstanding love triangle that may soon turn into a quadrangle—let alone the nerves she’s experiencing over the upcoming trial for her involvement in a tragic accident. When she gets back to Lake Eden, Minnesota, she’s eager to clear her name once and for all, but her troubles only double when she finds the judge bludgeoned to death with his own gavel—and Hannah is the number one suspect. Now on trial in the court of public opinion, she sets out in search of the culprit and discovers that the judge made more than a few enemies during his career. With time running out, Hannah will have to look at all the evidence and restore order to the court…

_Includes delicious recipes!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Christmas Cake Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 23)*



  






*The story of how baker Hannah Swensen got her start as a sleuth: “A lovely, frothy treat.”—Mystery Scene*

_It’s Christmas many years ago, and topping young Hannah Swensen’s wish list is becoming the go-to baker in Lake Eden, Minnesota. But as Hannah finds out, revisiting holiday memories can be murder…_

With her dream of opening The Cookie Jar taking shape, Hannah’s life matches the hectic December hustle and bustle in Lake Eden—especially when she agrees to help recreate a spectacular Christmas Ball from the past in honor of Essie Granger, an elderly local in hospice care. But instead of poring over decadent dessert recipes for the merry festivities, she instantly becomes enthralled by Essie’s old notebooks—and the tale of a woman escaping danger on the streets of New York.

Hannah’s surprised by Essie’s secret talent for penning crime fiction. She’s even more surprised when the story turns real. As Hannah prepares to run a bakery and move out of her mother’s house, it’ll be a true miracle if she can prevent another Yuletide disaster by solving a mystery as dense as a Christmas fruitcake . . .

_Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Dark Mind (Lizzy Gardner Series, Book 3)*



  






*Lizzy Gardner is a one-million copy bestselling series.*

A serial killer is terrorizing Sacramento, preying on happily married couples and unleashing unspeakable cruelties upon his victims. The ordeal rekindles disturbing memories for private investigator Lizzy Gardner, who barely escaped a serial killer’s clutches only years ago. But while most Sacramento residents are hiding in the shadows, paralyzed by fear, Lizzy is compelled to go after the Lovebird Killer.

So it’s no surprise that, when a routine workers’ compensation case suddenly leads her and her two young assistants onto the killer’s trail, she welcomes the chase, determined to bring him to justice before he can claim another victim. She never imagines he could be two steps ahead, watching her every move and plotting his bloodiest, most triumphant conquest of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sand Pebbles*



  






*The critically acclaimed New York Times bestseller and the basis for the Academy Award– and Golden Globe–nominated film starring Steve McQueen.*

As a spirit of nationalism inspired by Chiang Kai-shek’s leadership begins to sweep through China, the river gunship _San Pablo_ is ordered to patrol the region and to protect US citizens. Jack Holman is a machinist aboard the _San Pablo_, who has joined the navy in order to avoid jail time. Because he is so fiercely independent, Jake remains a relative loner and is uncomfortable with navy protocol and discipline.

Holman’s independent mind chafes against military hierarchy and also ensures that he does not share his shipmates’ disdain for the Chinese. Instead, Holman is fascinated with the culture and the people that surround him and develops emotional bonds that prove quite thorny when the circumstances become more tumultuous and more dire.

The perspective of _The Sand Pebbles_ is therefore both panoramic as well as personal. Like _Lawrence of Arabia_, the tension explored here is between the self as individual against the broader spectrum of social and historical forces against which we are all measured.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vietnam: Ground Zero: The American Special Forces are heading to the jungle... (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*The first book in a thrilling new series you won’t want to miss! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The elite Green Berets carry out Operation Phoenix: pacification by assassination!


Republic of Vietnam, 1965*


On the trail of a deadly Viet Cong force, Master Sergeant *Anthony Fetterman* leads his Special Forces squad on a patrol across the South Vietnamese border and into Cambodia.

Their mission? To eliminate a dangerous enemy and shorten the war.

When Sergeant Fetterman and Sergeant Tyme are arrested for the murder of a foreign national in a neutral country, U.S. Army Special Forces camp commander *Captain Mack Gerber* is not about to let them go down without a fight.

Up against a tyrannical General, Gerber finds himself in a race against time to save his men from being court-martialled for doing the job they were trained to do.

_*But will he and his A-Team succeed? Can they turn the tide of the war in their favour?*_
*
Or does Camp A-555 have a spy in its midst?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Incident at Plei Soi (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 10)*



  






*A blistering military thriller set during the Vietnam War! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

U.S. Army Special Forces Camp A-337 is under attack…


Vietnam, 1967*


A fact-finding mission led by U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* is dispatched to the tiny hamlet of Plei Soi to determine the future of Camp A-337.

On arrival they find the village deserted with most of the inhabitants killed.

As night falls a blistering rocket and motor attack pins down the Special Forces team. They repel the initial assault, but heavy rains have grounded the helicopters, preventing air support.

The situation worsens when a Mike Force convoy deployed to assist is ambushed just as it arrives to help.

Outgunned and with no hope of rescue, Gerber and the men at Camp-A337 must fight for their lives if they want to see another dawn…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Charm School *



  






*"True master" and #1 New York Times bestselling author Nelson DeMille presents a chilling, relentlessly suspenseful story of Cold War espionage perfect for fans of the hit FX show The Americans (Dan Brown).*

On a dark road deep inside the Russian woods at Borodino, a young American tourist picks up an unusual passenger with an explosive secret: an U.S. POW on the run from "The Charm School," a sinister operation where American POWs teach young KBG agents how to be model U.S. citizens. Their goal? To infiltrate the United States undetected. With this horrifying conspiracy revealed, the CIA sets an investigation in motion, and three Americans--an Air Force officer, an embassy liaison, a CIA chief--pit themselves against the country's enemies in a high-powered game of international intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cathedral*



  






St. Patrick's Day, New York City. Everyone is celebrating, but everyone is in for the shock of his life. Born into the heat and hatred of the Northern Ireland conflict, IRA man Brian Flynn has masterminded a brilliant terrorist act the seizure of Saint Patrick's Cathedral. Among his hostages: the woman Brian Flynn once loved, a former terrorist turned peace activist. Among his enemies: an Irish-American police lieutenant fighting against a traitor inside his own ranks and a shadowy British intelligence officer pursuing his own cynical, bloody plan. The cops face a booby-trapped, perfectly laid out killing zone inside the church. The hostages face death. Flynn faces his own demons, in an electrifying duel of nerves, honor, and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Quest: A Novel *



  






*AUTHOR'S NOTE:*
An earlier, shorter version of The Quest was published in paperback in 1975. In 2013, I rewrote The Quest and doubled its length, making it, I hope, a far better story than the original, without deviating from the elements that made the story so powerful and compelling when I first wrote it. In other words, what made The Quest worth rewriting remains, and whatever is changed is for the better.
I was happy and excited to have this opportunity to rewrite and republish what I consider my first "big" novel, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I did when I first wrote it.
*BOOK DESCRIPTION:*
A sweeping adventure that's equal parts thriller and love story, Nelson DeMille's newest novel takes the reader from the war torn jungles of Ethiopia to the magical city of Rome.
While the Ethiopian Civil War rages, a Catholic priest languishes in prison. Forty years have passed since he last saw daylight. His crime? Claiming to know the true location of Christ's cup from the Last Supper. Then the miraculous happens - a mortar strikes the prison and he is free!
Old, frail, and injured, he escapes to the jungle, where he encounters two Western journalists and a beautiful freelance photographer taking refuge from the carnage. As they tend to his wounds, he relates his incredible story.
Motivated by the sensational tale and their desire to find the location of the holiest of relics, the trio agrees to search for the Grail.
Thus begins an impossible quest that will pit them against murderous tribes, deadly assassins, fanatical monks, and the passions of their own hearts.
THE QUEST is suspenseful, romantic, and filled with heart-pounding action. Nelson DeMille is at the top of his game as he masterfully interprets one of history's greatest mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Real Murders: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery*



  






*Author of the books that inspired True Blood on HBO and Midnight, Texas on NBC*

Aurora Teagarden, small town librarian and true crime buff, is looking forward to the monthly meeting of the Real Murders Society, a group of fellow crime enthusiasts who share a unique interest in historical murders. The Society meetings are the highlight of Roe’s social life in sleepy Lawrenceville, Georgia, and she’s ready for a quiet night of discussion, coffee, and cookies. But after she finds the body of a Society member in a staged crime scene eerily similar to the one the group was supposed to discuss that very night, Roe finds herself at the center of a murderous story of her own.

As the killer strikes again, it’s obvious that members of the Real Murders Society have become targets of a knowledgeable copycat. With the help of handsome police detective Arthur Smith and the town’s dashing new resident, mystery novelist Robin Crusoe, it’s up to Roe to discover if the murderer is one of the group’s own and to piece the perplexing puzzle together before another body appears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spies of the Balkans: A Novel (Night Soldiers Book 11)*



  






Greece, 1940. In the port city of Salonika, with its wharves and brothels, dark alleys and Turkish mansions, a tense political drama is being played out. As Adolf Hitler plans to invade the Balkans, spies begin to circle—and Costa Zannis, a senior police official, must deal with them all. He is soon in the game, working to secure an escape route for fugitives from Nazi Berlin that is protected by German lawyers, Balkan detectives, and Hungarian gangsters—and hunted by the Gestapo. Meanwhile, as war threatens, the erotic life of the city grows passionate. For Zannis, that means a British expatriate who owns the local ballet academy, a woman from the dark side of Salonika society, and the wife of a shipping magnate. With extraordinary historical detail and a superb cast of characters, _Spies of the Balkans_ is a stunning novel about a man who risks everything to fight back against the world’s evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Ultimatum: An International Spy Thriller (The Guardian Book 1)*



  






*Thief. Manipulator. Con artist. Call it what you will—Bianca St. Ives is the best in the business. *

Growing up, Bianca St. Ives knew she was different from all her friends. Instead of playing hopscotch or combing her dolls' hair, she studied martial arts with sensei masters and dismantled explosives with special-ops retirees. Her father prepped her well to carry on the family business. Now a striking beauty with fierce skills, the prodigy has surpassed the master. 

She's known as the Guardian. Running a multinational firm with her father, she makes a living swindling con men out of money they stole—and she's damn good at it. She does things on her own terms. But her latest gig had a little hiccup—if you count two hundred million dollars and top secret government documents going missing as _little_. Her father also died on the mission. The thing is, the US government doesn't believe he's really dead. They'll stop at nothing to capture Richard St. Ives, a high-value target and someone who has been on most-wanted lists all over the world for over two decades, and they mean to use Bianca as bait. With only a fellow criminal for backup and her life on the line, it's up to Bianca to uncover the terrifying truth behind what really happened…and set it right, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Reposting - Amazon fixed problem with earlier version.

Currently $3.

*Soft Target: The Adam Drake Series Book 6 (The Adam Drake Series)*



  






*Terrorists prefer soft targets, like commuter trains, where it’s easy to kill innocent people.*
Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, represents a client that’s developed a chemical weapon detection system for Seattle’s light rail train system.
When he happens to see an international banker, suspected of being the money man for terrorist organizations, entertaining a young Saudi princeling on his yacht in Seattle, alarm bells go off.
He doesn’t have any idea why the two men are meeting. There’s nothing to suggest that something treacherous is being planned, but Drake knows he can’t ignore the possibility.
His client and Seattle’s light rail commuters are thankful that he didn’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Book of Ages: The Life and Opinions of Jane Franklin*



  






*National Book Award Finalist*

From one of our most accomplished and widely admired historians, a revelatory portrait of Benjamin Franklin’s youngest sister and a history of history itself. Like her brother, Jane Franklin was a passionate reader, a gifted writer, and an astonishingly shrewd political commentator. Unlike him, she was a mother of twelve.

Benjamin Franklin, who wrote more letters to his sister than he wrote to anyone else, was the original American self-made man; his sister spent her life caring for her children. They left very different traces behind. Making use of an amazing cache of little-studied material, including documents, objects, and portraits only just discovered, Jill Lepore brings Jane Franklin to life in a way that illuminates not only this one woman but an entire world—a world usually lost to history. Lepore’s life of Jane Franklin, with its strikingly original vantage on her remarkable brother, is at once a wholly different account of the founding of the United States and one of the great untold stories of American history and letters: a life unknown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Karl Marx: A Nineteenth-Century Life*



  






*Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize (Biography)

A New York Times Book Review Editors Choice Selection

Named one of the Best Books of the Year by Publishers Weekly and Book Riot


“Absorbing, meticulously researched.... [Sperber] succeeds in the primary task of all biography, re-creating a man who leaps off the page.” —Jonathan Freedland, New York Times Book Review*


In this magisterial biography of Karl Marx, “likely to be definitive for many years to come” (John Gray, _New York Review of Books_), historian Jonathan Sperber creates a meticulously researched and multilayered portrait of both the man and the revolutionary times in which he lived. Based on unprecedented access to the recently opened archives of Marx’s and Engels’s complete writings, _Karl Marx: A Nineteenth-Century Life_ provides a historical context for the personal story of one of the most influential and controversial political philosophers in Western history. By removing Marx from the ideological conflicts of the twentieth century that colored his legacy and placing him within “the society and intellectual currents of the nineteenth century” (Ian Kershaw), Sperber is able to present a full portrait of Marx as neither a soothsaying prophet of the modern world nor the author of its darkest atrocities. This major biography fundamentally reshapes our understanding of a towering historical figure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Castles of Steel: Britain, Germany, and the Winning of the Great War at Sea*



  






In a work of extraordinary narrative power, filled with brilliant personalities and vivid scenes of dramatic action, Robert K. Massie, the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Peter the Great, Nicholas and Alexandra, and Dreadnought, elevates to its proper historical importance the role of sea power in the winning of the Great War.

The predominant image of this first world war is of mud and trenches, barbed wire, machine guns, poison gas, and slaughter. A generation of European manhood was massacred, and a wound was inflicted on European civilization that required the remainder of the twentieth century to heal.

But with all its sacrifice, trench warfare did not win the war for one side or lose it for the other. Over the course of four years, the lines on the Western Front moved scarcely at all; attempts to break through led only to the lengthening of the already unbearably long casualty lists.

For the true story of military upheaval, we must look to the sea. On the eve of the war in August 1914, Great Britain and Germany possessed the two greatest navies the world had ever seen. When war came, these two fleets of dreadnoughts—gigantic floating castles of steel able to hurl massive shells at an enemy miles away—were ready to test their terrible power against each other.

Their struggles took place in the North Sea and the Pacific, at the Falkland Islands and the Dardanelles. They reached their climax when Germany, suffocated by an implacable naval blockade, decided to strike against the British ring of steel. The result was Jutland, a titanic clash of fifty-eight dreadnoughts, each the home of a thousand men.

When the German High Seas Fleet retreated, the kaiser unleashed unrestricted U-boat warfare, which, in its indiscriminate violence, brought a reluctant America into the war. In this way, the German effort to “seize the trident” by defeating the British navy led to the fall of the German empire.

Ultimately, the distinguishing feature of Castles of Steel is the author himself. The knowledge, understanding, and literary power Massie brings to this story are unparalleled. His portrayals of Winston Churchill, the British admirals Fisher, Jellicoe, and Beatty, and the Germans Scheer, Hipper, and Tirpitz are stunning in their veracity and artistry.

_Castles of Steel_ is about war at sea, leadership and command, courage, genius, and folly. All these elements are given magnificent scope by Robert K. Massie’ s special and widely hailed literary mastery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Victoria Cross Battles of the Second World War (Daring Military Operations of World War Two)*



  






*An extraordinary history of the most heroic actions of World War Two. Perfect for readers of Ant Middleton, Damien Lewis and Ben MacIntyre.*

The Victoria Cross is the British military’s highest and most prestigious award. During the course of World War Two, one hundred and eighty two Victoria Crosses were awarded for valour ‘in the presence of the enemy’ to men who fought on land, at sea and in the air.

Although these medals are usually associated with individual acts of heroism, C. E. Lucas Phillips uncovers the extraordinary battles in which multiple Victoria Crosses were won.

From Crete to Burma, the Atlantic to North Africa, Lucas Phillips explores the daring exploits of Australians, New Zealanders, South Africans, Gurkhas and Britons as they performed courageous acts that saw them, often posthumously, awarded with the highest honour.

_Victoria Cross Battles of the Second World_ War chronicles not just the heroic actions themselves but also provides insight into the wider battles and war, utilising first-hand evidence to graphically depict these extraordinary moments that punctuated the long, brutal conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Churchill's Band of Brothers: WWII's Most Daring D-Day Mission and the Hunt to Take Down Hitler's Fugitive War Criminals *



  






*One of WWII’s most daring Allied D-Day missions and the hunt for Hitler’s war criminals is brought to breathtaking life by award-winning, bestselling war reporter Damien Lewis.

Award-winning, bestselling author Damien Lewis explores one of WWII’s most remarkable Special Forces missions during the Normany landings on D-Day—and the extraordinary hunt that followed to take down a cadre of fugitive SS and Gestapo war criminals.

* On the night of June 13th, 1944, a twelve-man SAS unit parachuted into occupied France. Their objective: hit German forces deep behind the lines, cutting the rail-tracks linking Central France to the northern coastline. In a country crawling with enemy troops, their mission was to prevent Hitler from rushing his Panzer divisions to the D-Day beaches and driving the Allied troops back into the sea. It was a Herculean task, but no risk was deemed too great to stop the Nazi assault. In daring to win it all, the SAS patrol were ultimately betrayed, captured, and tortured by the Gestapo before facing execution in a dark French woodland on Hitler’s personal orders. Miraculously, two of the condemned men managed to escape, triggering one of the most-secretive Nazi-hunting operations ever, as the SAS vowed to track down every one of the war criminals who had murdered their brothers in arms . . . all with Churchill’s covert backing.

With Nazi Germany’s lightning seizure of much of Western Europe, British Prime Minister Winston Churchill had called for the formation of specially trained troops of the “hunter class.” Their purpose was to incite a reign of terror across enemy-occupied Europe. Churchill’s warriors were to shatter all known rules of warfare, taking the fight to the enemy with no holds barred. In doing so, the Special Air Service would be tested as never before during the pivotal D-Day landings, and the quest for vengeance that followed.

Breathtaking and exhaustively researched, _Churchill’s Band of Brothers_ is based upon a raft of new and unseen material provided by the families of those who were there. It reveals the untold story of one of the most daring missions of WWII, that not only had ramifications for the war itself, but lead to the most extraordinary and gripping of aftermaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy: Crime Conspiracy & Cover-Up: A new investigation*



  






*Longlisted for the People's Book Prize 2018.*

At 12.16am on Wednesday, June 5, 1968, Senator Robert F. Kennedy was shot and mortally wounded in the kitchen service pantry of the Ambassador Hotel, Los Angeles. A little over 24 hours later, he was pronounced dead.

A 24-year-old Palestinian immigrant, Sirhan Bishara Sirhan, was captured in the pantry with a smoking gun in his hand. Eyewitnesses had seen him step out in front of Kennedy and begin shooting with a small calibre revolver. In April 1969, Sirhan was convicted of Robert Kennedy’s murder and the wounding of five others. He was sentenced to death, later commuted to life imprisonment. He has been in prison – often in solitary confinement – ever since.

_The Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy_ is the result of more than 25 years’ painstaking forensic work that challenges some of the assumptions and conclusions around the murder. The authors have scrutinised more than 100,000 official documents, located previously unknown recordings, and conducted original new interviews with key figures in the case.

They show that Sirhan could not have fired the fatal bullets, reveal detailed evidence of a murderous conspiracy involving organised crime, and disclose CIA documents detailing successful experiments to create a hypno-programmed political assassin. The book also unmasks the likely identity of one of the most enduring mysteries in the case – the infamous ‘Girl in the Polka Dot Dress’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reset: A Novel *



  






_Can you love someone you don’t remember?_

After the Last War destroyed most of the world, survivors form a new society in four self-sustaining cities in the Mojave Desert. In the utopia of the Four Cities, inspired by the lyrics of “Imagine” and Buddhist philosophy, everything is carefully planned and controlled: the seasons, the weather—and the residents. To prevent mankind from destroying each other again, its citizens undergo a memory wipe every four years in a process called _tabula rasa_, a blank slate, to remove learned prejudices. With each new cycle, they begin again with new names, jobs, homes, and lives. No memories. No attachments. No wars.

Aris, a scientist who shuns love, embraces tabula rasa and the excitement of unknown futures. Walling herself off from emotional attachments, she sees relationships as pointless and avoids deep connections. But she is haunted by a recurring dream that becomes more frequent and vivid as time passes. After meeting Benja, a handsome free-spirited writer who believes his dreams of a past lover are memories, her world is turned upside down. Obsessed with finding the Dreamers, a secret organization thought to have a way to recover memories, Benja draws her down a dangerous path toward the past. When Metis, the leader of the Dreamers, appears in Aris’s life, everything she believes falls to pieces. With little time left before the next tabula rasa, they begin a bittersweet romance, navigating love in a world where names, lives, and moments are systematically destroyed.

Thought-provoking and emotionally resonant, _Reset_ will make you consider the haunting reality of love and loss, and the indelible marks they leave behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Strange Music: A Pip & Flinx Adventure (Adventures of Pip & Flinx Book 15)*



  






*Unlikely duo Pip and Flinx return to right another wrong in this all-new sci-fi adventure from one of the genre’s living legends.*

Fans of fun, fast-paced, imaginative science fiction adventure, rejoice! #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Alan Dean Foster returns to his much-loved Commonwealth series with a new novel starring the indefatigable Flinx and his venomous minidrag, Pip. Facing danger and doing good is their business . . . provided the price is right.

The unexpected return of an old friend draws Flinx and Pip to the backward planet of Largess, whose seal-like denizens’ primitive technology and fractious clan politics have kept a wary Commonwealth from a profitable trade relationship. But now a rogue human employing forbidden advanced weaponry threatens to ignite a war among the Larians. And Flinx is just the man to stop it before it starts.

But once on Largess, Flinx discovers that his empathic abilities—usually his greatest asset—are rendered useless by the natives’ unique language, which is sung rather than spoken. Worse, the abduction of a powerful chieftain’s daughter has raised tensions to the boiling point. Now Flinx must depend on his own mettle—and of course Pip, the devoted minidrag with the deadly edge—to right wrongs, mend fences, and battle a cold-blooded adversary armed with enough firepower to blow them all away . . . and destroy the chance for peace in Largess forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Triangle (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 9)*



  






*An unimaginable conflict could cost Kirk's soul...or Spock's life.*

A dark plan has been unleashed in the galaxy, a design so vast, only a collective—and ruthless—mind like the Totality could have conceived it. Now Captain Kirk must battle the seductive force of the Totality's will. It was reasonable that Captain Kirk and Federation Free Agent Sola Than would fall in love. But no reasoning the the universe could have foreseen the tragedy of Spock's own passion for the same woman. Now this unimaginable conflict could cost Captain Kirk his very soul, and bring death to the proud Vulcan. But in the unimaginable lies their only chance, and the freedom of the galaxy depends on the outcome of the Triangle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rise of the Federation: Patterns of Interference (Star Trek: Enterprise)*



  






*The saga of the Star Trek: Enterprise TV series continues with this thrilling original novel!*

The time has come to act. Following the destructive consequences of the Ware crisis, Admiral Jonathan Archer and Section 31 agent Trip Tucker both attempt to change their institutions to prevent further such tragedies. Archer pushes for a Starfleet directive of non-interference, but he faces opposition from allies within the fleet and unwelcome support from adversaries who wish to drive the Federation into complete isolationism. Meanwhile, Tucker plays a dangerous game against the corrupt leaders of Section 31, hoping to bring down their conspiracy once and for all. But is he willing to jeopardize Archer’s efforts—and perhaps the fate of an entire world—in order to win?

™, ®, & © 2016 CBS Studios, Inc. Star Trek and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rise of the Federation: Live by the Code (Star Trek: Enterprise)*



  






*The “fifth season” saga of the Star Trek: Enterprise TV series continues with this action-packed original novel!*

Admiral Jonathan Archer has barely settled in as Starfleet Chief of Staff when new crises demand his attention. The Starfleet task force commanded by Captain Malcolm Reed continues its fight against the deadly Ware technology, but one of the task force ships is captured, its Andorian crew imprisoned by an interstellar Partnership that depends on the Ware for its prosperity. Worse, the Partnership has allied with a renegade Klingon faction, providing it with Ware drone fleets to mount an insurrection against the Klingon Empire. Archer sends Captain T’Pol and _Endeavour _to assist Reed in his efforts to free the captured officers. But he must also keep his eye on the Klingon border, for factions within the Empire blame Starfleet for provoking the Ware threat and seek to take revenge. Even the skill and dedication of the captains under Archer’s command may not be enough to prevent the outbreak of the Federation’s first war!

™, ®, & © 2016 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rise of the Federation: Uncertain Logic (Star Trek: Enterprise)*



  






*An original novel continuing the saga of the TV series Star Trek: Enterprise—featuring Captain Jonathan Archer and the crew of the Enterprise!*

Years ago, Jonathan Archer and T’Pol helped unearth the true writings of Vulcan’s great philosopher Surak, bringing forth a new era of peaceful reform on Vulcan. But when their discovery is seemingly proven to be a fraud, the scandal threatens to undo a decade of progress and return power to the old, warlike regime. Admiral Archer, Captain T’Pol, and the crew of the _U.S.S. Endeavour_ investigate with help from their Vulcan allies, but none of them suspect the identity of the real mastermind behind the conspiracy to reconquer Vulcan—or the price they will have to pay to discover the truth.

Meanwhile, when a long-forgotten technological threat re-emerges beyond the Federation’s borders, Captain Malcolm Reed of the _U.S.S. Pioneer _attempts to track down its origins with help from his old friend “Trip” Tucker. But they discover that other civilizations are eager to exploit this dangerous power for their own benefit, even if the Federation must pay the price!

™, ®, & © 2015 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rise of the Federation: Tower of Babel (Star Trek: Enterprise Book 16)*



  






*An original novel set in the universe of Star Trek: Enterprise!*

The United Federation of Planets has weathered its first major crisis, but its growing pains are just beginning. Admiral Jonathan Archer hopes to bring the diverse inhabitants of the powerful and prosperous Rigel system into the Federation, jump-starting the young nation’s growth and stabilizing a key sector of space. Archer and the Federation’s top diplomats journey to the planetoid Babel to debate Rigel’s admission . . . but a looming presidential race heats up the ideological divide within the young nation, jeopardizing the talks and threatening to undo the fragile unity Archer has worked so hard to preserve.

Meanwhile, the sinister Orion Syndicate recruits new allies of its own, seeking to beat the Federation at its own game. Determined to keep Rigel out of the union, they help a hostile Rigelian faction capture sensitive state secrets along with Starfleet hostages, including a young officer with a vital destiny. Captain Malcolm Reed, Captain T’Pol, and their courageous crews must now brave the wonders and dangers of Rigel’s many worlds to track down the captives before the system is plunged into all-out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Federation (Star Trek: The Original Series)*



  






*This thrilling Star Trek adventure spanning time and space features both of the famous crews of the USS Enterprise led by Captain Kirk and Captain Picard.*

Captain Kirk and the crew of the USS_ Enterprise_ NCC-1701 are faced with their most challenging mission yet—rescuing renowned scientist Zefram Cochrane from captors who want to use his skills to conquer the galaxy.

Meanwhile, ninety-nine years in the future on the USS _Enterprise_ NCC-1701-D, Captain Picard must rescue an important and mysterious person whose safety is vital to the survival of the Federation.

As the two crews struggle to fulfill their missions, destiny draws them closer together until past and future merge—and the fate of each of the


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Articles of The Federation*



  






*New president Nan Bacco of Cestus III faces disasters as political tensions rise during her first year of presidency.*

Following the surprise resignation of Federation President Min Zife after the disastrous Tezwa affair, Nan Bacco of Cestus III has won a hotly contested election to become the new chief executive of over one hundred fifty planetary civilizations and their colonies. But no sooner does she take office than the Romulan Star Empire falls into chaos. With tensions already high, a Reman refugee ship is sighted approaching a Federation outpost, its intentions unknown.

As the first year of the Bacco Administration unfolds, the Federation Council is slow to work with its new president, and not always supportive of her policies or her appointments to key council positions; a successful first contact suddenly becomes a diplomatic disaster; and the sins of President Zife prove difficult to lay to rest, as one celebrated Starfleet officer's career reaches a turning point.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Eyes of the Beholders (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 13)*



  






*The U.S.S. Enterprise is sent on a mission to find missing Klingon ships, but what they find threatens the lives of all those aboard the ship.*

After several Federation and Klingon ships disappear while traveling a newly opened trade route, the _U.S.S. Enterprise_ is sent to investigate. Their quest leads Captain Picard and his crew to an eerie space graveyard full of ships of every size and description, all of them, dead in space.

At the center of the graveyard lies a huge, incredibly powerful artifact, constructed by an ancient alien race. And as the crew struggles to solve the mystery of the artifact, they unwittingly trigger its awesome power, a power that threatens insanity and death to all aboard the _Starship Enterprise_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To Lose the Earth (Star Trek: Voyager) *



  






*The long-awaited follow-up to Voyager: Architects of Infinity from the New York Times bestselling author and cocreator of Star Trek: Picard!*

As the crew of the Full Circle fleet works to determine the fate of their lost ship, the _Galen_, a struggle for survival begins at the far edge of the galaxy. New revelations about Species 001, the race that built the biodomes that first drew the fleet to investigate planet DK-1116, force Admiral Kathryn Janeway to risk everything to learn the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Savage Place (The Spenser Series Book 8 )*



  






TV reporter Candy Sloan has eyes the color of cornflowers and legs that stretch all the way to heaven. She also has somebody threatening to rearrange her lovely face if she keeps on snooping into charges of Hollywood racketeering.

Spenser's job is to keep Candy healthy until she breaks the biggest story of her career. But her star witness has just bowed out with three bullets in his chest, two tough guys have doubled up to test Spenser's skill with his fists, and Candy is about to use her own sweet body as live bait in a deadly romantic game--a game that may cost Spenser his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cactus Plot: Murder in the High Desert*



  






“What have I gotten myself into!” Botanist Millie Whitehall leaves her New Jersey home to take a job in New Mexico. She plans to spend a peaceful summer surveying rare plants. Instead she becomes entangled in two heartless murders. Millie befriends one too many characters that she encounters during her work in the back country. Will it be the friendly oil and gas hand, out-spoken environmentalist, laid-back cowboy, charming foreign tourist, or handsome young Navajo biologist that ends up threatening her life? Cozy mystery lovers will enjoy adventuring along with Millie as she draws on her knowledge of ecology to save an endangered cactus, before she—and the cactus—face extinction at the hands of the murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cuckoo's Calling (Cormoran Strike Book 1)*



  






*Published under a pseudonym, J. K. Rowling's brilliant debut mystery introduces Detective Cormoran Strike as he investigates a supermodel's suicide in "one of the best books of the year" (USA Today).*

After losing his leg to a land mine in Afghanistan, Cormoran Strike is barely scraping by as a private investigator. Strike is down to one client, creditors are calling, and after a breakup with his longtime girlfriend, he's living in his office.
Then John Bristow walks through his door with a shocking story: His sister, the legendary supermodel Lula Landry -- known to her friends as the Cuckoo -- famously fell to her death a few months earlier. The police ruled it a suicide, but John refuses to believe that. The case plunges Strike into the world of multimillionaire beauties, rock-star boyfriends, and desperate designers, and it introduces him to every variety of pleasure, enticement, seduction, and delusion known to man.
You may think you know detectives, but you've never met one quite like Strike. You may think you know about the wealthy and famous, but you've never seen them under an investigation like this.
Fast-paced and sharply drawn, this dazzling detective novel inspired _Strike_, the BBC crime drama series that has captivated millions of viewers worldwide.}]


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Exit the Milkman: A Professor Peter Shandy Mystery (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 10)*









*The international bestselling author “again demonstrates her skill and with incomparable whimsy makes her bucolic puzzles great fun” (Publishers Weekly).*
Although he towers over his neighbors, Jim Feldster is otherwise unremarkable, except for his mastery of cow milking and his membership in every lodge, rotary club, and brotherhood that Balaclava County has to offer. And anyone who’s met his wife, Mirelle, a vicious gossip with a hysterical streak, can understand why he never misses a meeting. But one night their neighbors, the sleuthing academics Peter and Helen Shandy, wake at 2:47 a.m. to the sound of Mirelle screaming. Jim hasn’t come home, and she will lose her mind if he isn’t found quickly. None of Jim’s lodge brothers know where to find him, and Peter’s investigation turns up few clues. But when a mystery author comes to town and Mirelle is found murdered, Peter begins to wonder if the master milker is less wholesome than he appears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No One Knows: A Book Club Recommendation!*



  






*In this riveting and complex thriller from the author of Lie to Me, a woman must figure out if she’s losing her mind, or if her husband has really returned from the dead…*

The day Aubrey Hamilton’s husband is declared dead by the state of Tennessee should bring the closure she needs to move on with her life. But Aubrey doesn’t want to move on; she wants Josh back. It’s been five years since he disappeared, since their blissfully happy marriage—they were happy, weren’t they?—screeched to a halt and Aubrey became the prime suspect in her husband’s disappearance. Five years of emptiness, solitude, loneliness, questions. Why didn’t Josh show up at his best friend’s bachelor party? Was he murdered? Did he run away? And now, all this time later, who is the mysterious yet strangely familiar figure suddenly haunting Aubrey’s new life?

In _No One Knows, New York Times_ bestselling author J.T. Ellison peels back the layers of a complex woman hiding dark secrets beneath her unassuming exterior. This masterful thriller is perfect for fans of Gillian Flynn, Liane Moriarty, and Paula Hawkins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Exit Strategy (NYPD Negotiators Book 1)*



  






*NYPD detective Gemma Capello takes on a madman hell-bent on bringing New York City to its knees . . .*

In a family of cops, there’s rarely a day when a Capello isn’t facing down some form of threat. Still, despite their unpredictable schedules, they always find time for their annual family summer picnic. But this year, a sudden phone call changes everything.

A heavily armed gunman has taken hostages at City Hall. As the force’s top hostage negotiator, Gemma races downtown to join the rest of the Hostage Negotiation Team as they scramble to identify the captives—fearing the mayor may be among them. But as they search for answers and struggle to gain control of the circumstances, it becomes clear that the mayor _is _at the center of it all, just not in the way they initially believed. With time running out, Gemma risks it all—her career and her life—in a last-ditch effort to save the hostages. Now, she needs to figure out how to save herself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Chemist*



  






*In this gripping page-turner, an ex-agent on the run from her former employers must take one more case to clear her name and save her life.*

She used to work for the U.S. government, but very few people ever knew that. An expert in her field, she was one of the darkest secrets of an agency so clandestine it doesn't even have a name. And when they decided she was a liability, they came for her without warning.

Now she rarely stays in the same place or uses the same name for long. They've killed the only other person she trusted, but something she knows still poses a threat. They want her dead, and soon. When her former handler offers her a way out, she realizes it's her only chance to erase the giant target on her back. But it means taking one last job for her ex-employers.

To her horror, the information she acquires only makes her situation more dangerous. Resolving to meet the threat head-on, she prepares for the toughest fight of her life but finds herself falling for a man who can only complicate her likelihood of survival. As she sees her choices being rapidly whittled down, she must apply her unique talents in ways she never dreamed of.

In this tautly plotted novel, Meyer creates a fierce and fascinating new heroine with a very specialized skill set. And she shows once again why she's one of the world's bestselling authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Breacher (Tom Keeler Book 2)*



  






*“Plenty to get your reading chops into; far more than just a one man army dispatching the bad guys. Immersive and feel good. This is the real deal." - Reader Review*

After four months working a fishing boat Tom Keeler is done with Alaska. He’s on his way to a permanent vacation. But Alaska isn’t done with him. Jane Abrams just got there, and she’s got big problems. Her son has gone missing and the police won’t help. She wants Keeler’s help with her problem. He’s not interested, until the people pushing Abrams around step over the line.

They thought that owning the town gave them special privileges. But they never planned on coming up against a guy like Keeler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Skystorm (Ryan Decker Book 4)*



  






*A Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

Unmasking a treasonous American conspiracy is a dangerous move in a heart-pounding thriller about greed, power, revenge, and murder.*

After covert investigators Ryan Decker and Harlow Mackenzie demolished APEX, a billion-dollar criminal enterprise, a tenuous truce between the two factions suggested the battle was over. But not for Decker’s director, Senator Margaret Steele. She’s uncovered an even deadlier operation—code name Skystorm.

Skystorm violates every international arms-trafficking law imaginable. And for the senator, exposing the plot may be a gamble too far. APEX has caught wind of the investigation, and they’ve gone on the offensive. Steele’s warning to Decker and Harlow: we’re all in a no-holds-barred fight for our lives.

With APEX’s scorched-earth tactics now unmistakable, Decker and Harlow pull the trigger on their worst-case-scenario plan and move to turn the tables on their ruthless adversary. With a shadowy mercenary team, Decker and Harlow embark for a war—one that Skystorm’s influential DC backers have no intention of losing. To safeguard their treasonous secret, they aim to bury it, along with Decker and everyone he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Outside Man (A Matt Drake Thriller Book 2)*



  






*The fight for freedom has sent Matt Drake to some of the world's most dangerous spots. This time the war is coming to his front door.*

Broad daylight on an Austin, Texas, street and DIA operative Matt Drake is fighting for his life against a highly trained team of assassins. Who are they? Why do they want him dead? How will he protect those closest to him?

The answers will take him into some of the most dangerous spots in the Middle East and will put him in the clutches of an old foe known simply as the Devil. It's a world of double crosses, with no boundaries between the guilty and the innocent. It will take all of Drake's wiles to get out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Line of Succession (The Destroyer Book 73) *



  






The secret of CURE is out and the president elect wants to terminate the organization. Assassination attempts are foiled by a rival bodyguard who seems to have a hidden murderous agenda. The Dutchman has returned with a vengeance, Smitty may be dead, Remo has quit his job to return to Sinanju where pterodactyls have been spotted and Chiun wants a raise. Remo and his nemesis meet again in what could be the pit of illusion and madness. When two Masters battle, there can only be one survivor. And there just may be an up-and-coming student.

Remo Williams is The Destroyer, an all-American cop recruited—through highly unorthodox methods—to serve in CURE, a covert government organization. Trained in the esoteric martial art of Sinanju by his aged Korean mentor, Chiun, Remo is America's last line of defense against mad scientists, organized crime, ancient undead gods, and anything else that threatens the Constitution. An action-adventure series leavened with social and political satire, the Destroyer novels have been thrilling readers worldwide for decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kane: Tooth & Nail (Fear the Reaper Book 1)*



  






*FROM THE AUTHOR OF THE TEAM REAPER SERIES COMES KANE…*


When John ‘Reaper’ Kane is forced to gun down a fourteen-year-old boy in self-defense, the combat-weary warrior becomes disillusioned with the endless cycle of blood and violence his life has become.

He goes off-grid in the remote mountain town of Vesper Lake for a week of soul-searching, but when he steps in to help a young woman from being molested, his two-fisted interference finds him running afoul of the local sheriff. In the violent aftermath, he discovers that the town suffers under the crushing stranglehold of Nazareno ‘The Nazarene Dragon’ Pedregon, a ruthless drug lord commanding his criminal empire from inside Black Bog Federal Prison, a cesspool of death and corruption.

Framed for murder, Kane is dragged into the prison and forced to fight for his life when Nazareno finds out who he really is. After surviving a series of brutal, kill-or-be-killed battles, Kane pulls off a brazen escape and flees into the deep, unforgiving woods of the Adirondack Mountains, hunted by both a prison special operations team and cartel kill-squads.

Alone, exhausted, and outgunned, with enemies closing in on all sides, the odds are stacked against him. But when the hunt turns primal, Kane knows that the only way to survive is by tooth and nail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Hunting November*



  






*Surviving a few weeks at the world's most lethal boarding school was one thing. But now comes the real test: Can November Adley find her missing father before her enemies find her? Subterfuge is the name of the game in this thrilling sequel to Killing November, from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of How to Hang a Witch.*

After surviving a crash course in espionage at the mysterious Academy Absconditi, November has only one purpose: finding her missing father. Along with fellow student (and heartthrob) Ash, November follows the clues that her father left, embarking on the deadliest treasure hunt of her life. The first clue is in her hometown, where old friends beckon and unexpected enemies lurk around every corner. The second clue is in Europe, where revelations about her family's history will plunge her into an international web of deception, lies, and intrigue. The third clue is deep in enemy territory, surrounded by the most skilled assassins and master strategists, and where everyone wants her and her father dead. Can one girl with limited training infiltrate a centuries-old organization that is powerful enough to topple empires? November only knows that she'll do whatever it takes to save her father . . . or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stormbound (Alex King Book 6)*



  






When an MI6 officer is killed, King is sent deep into the Scandinavian Arctic Circle to investigate the murder and handle the safe defection of a Russian scientist. With a Polar storm descending and a Russian hit team in pursuit intent on silencing the defector, King faces threats on all sides in an already hostile and unforgiving environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Breakout (Alex King Book 7)*



  






MI5 need a secret known by one of their enemies. The answer lies in an off-grid CIA prison in the American mid-west. They have intelligence regarding the prison’s most likely location, know the key players and the procedure for certain crimes committed on US soil. Getting an agent inside the prison is one thing but getting them out will be quite another. King has crossed paths with the asset before and knows they are not to be trusted, breaking him out is the only option.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kill a Spy: An absolutely gripping spy thriller from a USA Today bestseller (The House of Killers, Book 3)*



  






*‘One of the deadliest female assassins I’ve ever encountered in fiction’ Brendan DuBois, New York Times-bestselling author of The End with James Patterson*

*Killing Eve meets Jason Bourne in the third thrilling addition to your new favourite spy series…*
*The house of killers* always had one objective: to train a class of warriors that would elevate the *Network* from the national to the international – the amateur to the _elite_. It was the perfect poison… Radicalisation by virtue of not knowing any different.

They never expected their most notorious child to claw his way back to the beating heart of MI5. Consumed by hurt and rage, *Michael Kensington* has his own objective: *Neva*.

But as the body count rises like a tide that will sweep them all into oblivion, Neva will stop at nothing to make him understand that _everything_ is at stake.

Because there’s only one way to push back against the tide… Together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sea Fighter (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 3)*



  






*'FIRST RATE MILITARY SUSPENSE' KIRKUS REVIEWS

'LIGHTNING-PACED AND WELL-INFORMED' PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

A powerful military force under the command of a renegade Nigerian General seizes power in West Africa.*

But this brutal conquest is only a stepping-stone. Unchecked, the human cost of his bloody ambition will be catastrophic.

With her ship, the stealth destroyer U.S.S. _Cunningham_, out of action, Commander Amanda Garrett is given command of the military mission to stop the ruthless General in his tracks.

But the Sea Fighter Task Force - an untested flotilla of British, French and US forces - is outnumbered, outgunned and operating in the enemy's backyard.

And only bold action by Garrett and her makeshift force can prevent a tragedy of epic proportions ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*War: How Conflict Shaped Us *



  






*Is peace an aberration? The bestselling author of Paris 1919 offers a provocative view of war as an essential component of humanity. 

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW AND THE EAST HAMPTON STAR

“Margaret MacMillan has produced another seminal work. . . . She is right that we must, more than ever, think about war. And she has shown us how in this brilliant, elegantly written book.”—H.R. McMaster, author of Dereliction of Duty and Battlegrounds: The Fight to Defend the Free World*

The instinct to fight may be innate in human nature, but war—organized violence—comes with organized society. War has shaped humanity’s history, its social and political institutions, its values and ideas. Our very language, our public spaces, our private memories, and some of our greatest cultural treasures reflect the glory and the misery of war. War is an uncomfortable and challenging subject not least because it brings out both the vilest and the noblest aspects of humanity. 

Margaret MacMillan looks at the ways in which war has influenced human society and how, in turn, changes in political organization, technology, or ideologies have affected how and why we fight. _War: How Conflict Shaped Us _explores such much-debated and controversial questions as: When did war first start? Does human nature doom us to fight one another? Why has war been described as the most organized of all human activities? Why are warriors almost always men? Is war ever within our control? 

Drawing on lessons from wars throughout the past, from classical history to the present day, MacMillan reveals the many faces of war—the way it has determined our past, our future, our views of the world, and our very conception of ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Life Of Stonewall Jackson*



  






_*There stands Jackson like a stone wall — rally round the Virginians!*_


It was at the First Battle of Bull Run that General Barnard Bee made this statement and gave Thomas J. Jackson his famous nickname.

During the course of this battle, which occurred in July 1861, Jackson had led his brigade to face the oncoming Union troops at the crest of Henry Hill. There he made his stand and with tenacity and bravery as he turned the tide in the battle in the Confederacy’s favor.

Within months since the war had begun Jackson had cemented his reputation as a tactically brilliant general who fearlessly led his brigade into the heart of the action.

He would remain a terror of Union troops for the next two years until his death as a result of friendly fire during the chaos of the Battle of Chancellorsville.

John Esten Cooke’s brilliant biography of this legendary Confederate general separates fact from fiction and provides the reader with a vivid depiction of what Thomas J. Jackson was actually like.

Cooke draws his evidence from official papers, contemporary narratives as well as from his personal acquaintance with Jackson to create an extremely thorough and readable account.

This biography covers all aspects of Jackson’s life, from his early years to the beginning of his military career in Mexico, right through to all of his actions in the famous campaigns of the civil war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Village: Life and Death in Occupied France*



  






*'Based on eye-witness accounts, Robert Pike’s moving book vividly depicts the lives of the villagers who were caught up in the tragedy of Oradour-sur-Glane and brings their experiences to our attention for the first time' Hanna Diamond, author of Fleeing Hitler*

On 10 June 1944, four days after Allied forces landed in Normandy, the picturesque village of Oradour-sur-Glane in the rural heart of France was destroyed by an armoured SS Panzer division. Six hundred and forty-three men, women and children were murdered in the nation’s worst wartime atrocity. Today, Oradour is remembered as a ‘martyred village’ and its ruins preserved, but the stories of its inhabitants lie buried under the rubble of the intervening decades. _Silent Village_ gathers the powerful testimonies of survivors in the first account of Oradour as it was both before the tragedy and in its aftermath. Why this peaceful community was chosen for extermination has remained a mystery. Putting aside contemporary hearsay, Nazi rhetoric and revisionist theories, Robert Pike returns to the archival evidence to narrate the tragedy as it truly happened – and give voice to the anguish of those left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Fire and Fortitude: The US Army in the Pacific War, 1941-1943 *



  






*WINNER OF THE GILDER LEHRMAN PRIZE FOR MILITARY HISTORY

An engrossing, epic history of the US Army in the Pacific War, from the acclaimed author of The Dead and Those About to Die

“This eloquent and powerful narrative is military history written the way it should be.”—James M. McPherson, Pulitzer Prize-winning historian
*
"Out here, mention is seldom seen of the achievements of the Army ground troops," wrote one officer in the fall of 1943, "whereas the Marines are blown up to the skies." Even today, the Marines are celebrated as the victors of the Pacific, a reflection of a well-deserved reputation for valor. Yet the majority of fighting and dying in the war against Japan was done not by Marines but by unsung Army soldiers.

John C. McManus, one of our most highly acclaimed historians of World War II, takes readers from Pearl Harbor—a rude awakening for a military woefully unprepared for war—to Makin, a sliver of coral reef where the Army was tested against the increasingly desperate Japanese. In between were nearly two years of punishing combat as the Army transformed, at times unsteadily, from an undertrained garrison force into an unstoppable juggernaut, and America evolved from an inward-looking nation into a global superpower.

At the pinnacle of this richly told story are the generals: Douglas MacArthur, a military autocrat driven by his dysfunctional lust for fame and power; Robert Eichelberger, perhaps the greatest commander in the theater yet consigned to obscurity by MacArthur's jealousy; "Vinegar Joe" Stillwell, a prickly soldier miscast in a diplomat's role; and Walter Krueger, a German-born officer who came to lead the largest American ground force in the Pacific. Enriching the narrative are the voices of men otherwise lost to history: the uncelebrated Army grunts who endured stifling temperatures, apocalyptic tropical storms, rampant malaria and other diseases, as well as a fanatical enemy bent on total destruction.

This is an essential, ambitious book, the first of two volumes, a compellingly written and boldly revisionist account of a war that reshaped the American military and the globe and continues to resonate today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*From the Realm of a Dying Sun. Volume III: IV. SS-Panzerkorps from Budapest to Vienna, February–May 1945*



  






In the closing months of World War II, with Budapest’s fall on 12 February 1945 and the breakout attempt by the IX SS-Gebirgskorps having failed, the only thing the IV. SS-Panzerkorps could do was fall back to a more defensible line and fortify the key city of Stuhlweissenburg. Exhausted after three relief attempts in January 1945 and outnumbered by the ever-increasing power of Marshal Tolbukhin’s Third Ukrainian Front, SS-Obergruppenführer Gille’s veterans dug in for a lengthy period of defensive warfare. However, Adolf Hitler had not forgotten about the Hungarian theater of operations nor the country’s rich oilfields and was sending help.

To the detriment of the defense of Berlin, SS-Oberstgruppenführer Sepp Dietrich’s legendary 6. Panzerarmee was on its way, not to retake Budapest, but to encircle and destroy Tolbukhin’s forces and completely reverse the situation in south-eastern Europe in Hitler’s favor. This overly ambitious offensive, known as Frühlingserwachen (Spring Awakening), was soon bogged down in the face of resolute Soviet defenses aided by the springtime thaw. Heralded as Nazi Germany’s last great offensive of World War II, it resulted in great losses to Hitler’s last armored reserve in exchange for only minor gains. Though it played a supporting role during the battle, the IV. SS-Panzerkorps was soon caught up in its aftermath, after the Red Army launched its Vienna Operation that nearly swept the armies of Heeresgruppe Süd from the battlefield.

Withdrawing into Austria, Gille’s battered corps attempted to bar the route into Germany, while the Red Army bore down on Vienna. Forced to endure relentless Soviet attacks as well as the caustic leadership of the 6. Armee commander, General Hermann Balck, the men of the IV. SS-Panzerkorps fought their way through Austria to reach the safety of the demarcation line where it finally surrendered to U.S. forces on 9 May 1945 after nearly a year of relentless campaigning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marching from Defeat: Surviving the Collapse of the German Army in the Soviet Union 1944 *



  






In June 1944, in Belarus on the Eastern Front, the Red Army launched Operation Bagration, the massive offensive that crushed Hitler’s Army Group Centre. German soldiers who weren’t encircled and captured had to fight their way back towards their own lines across hundreds of miles of enemy territory. This is the story of one of them, Claus Neuber, a young artillery officer who describes in graphic detail his experiences during that great retreat. His gripping account carries the reader through the desperate defensive battles and rearguard actions fought to stem the relentless Soviet advance and to breakout from the cauldrons between Minsk and the Beresina river. After almost seventy days as a fugitive, living in the open, depending on the kindness of villagers, enduring extremes of cold, wet and hunger, and living each day with the ever-present threat of betrayal and imprisonment, he found his way back to the German lines. This unforgettable personal narrative, translated for the first time from the original German, gives a dramatic insight into the impact of the Soviet offensive and the disintegration of an entire German army. It is also compelling reading because it records in day-to-day detail what such a bitter defeat was like and shows how individual soldiers somehow survived through their bravery, ingenuity and endurance – and the companionship of a few loyal comrades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kursk 1943: Last German Offensive in the East (Casemate Illustrated)*



  






*An illustrated history of World War II’s largest tank battle that went down near the Russian city.*

In the summer of 1943, Nazi Germany launched Operation Zitadelle (Citadel), aimed at cutting off Soviet forces in the Kursk salient. This offensive resulted in the Battle of Kursk.

Kursk quickly became a fierce contest of attrition, as Wehrmacht and elite Waffen-SS Panzer-Divisions with their powerful Tiger and Panther tanks unsuccessfully tried to hammer their way through the intricate lines of strong Soviet defensive positions. What followed was unabated fighting for two weeks as German units were slowly and systematically ground down in a series of brutal armored battles.

During this ferocious fighting the Red Army savagely contested every foot of ground, finally ending German invincibility forever. For the first time in its short history, the blitzkrieg concept had failed. The reverberations caused by the defeat at Kursk were immense, and never again did the German war machine go on the offensive in the East. Stiff defensive action was now the stratagem placed upon the dwindling Panzerwaffe right to the gates of Berlin.

With comprehensive captions and text, _Kursk 1943_ tells the story of this dramatic battle using rare and unpublished photographs, maps, and highly detailed artist profiles. The book reveals the events leading up to the battle in the first half of 1943 and the buildup of forces by both sides before their climatic showdown at Kursk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Defence of Sevastopol, 1941–1942: The Soviet Perspective*



  






*This vividly detailed WWII history chronicles one of the hardest-fought battles of the Crimea Campaign.*

In December 1941, while America was reeling from the attack on Pearl Harbor and the offensives of the German Army Groups North and Center were stalled in the brutal Russian winter, the German Eleventh Army encircled the vast fortress of Sevastopol in the Crimea. The Red Army faced massive air, artillery and land attacks against their heavily defended positions in one of the most remarkable campaigns in the history of modern warfare: The Siege of Sevastopol.

Drawing on his expert knowledge of the history of modern fortifications, Donnell describes the design and development of the Red Army’s formidable base at Sevastopol. He then chronicles the sequence of attacks mounted by the Wehrmacht against the city’s strongpoints. The forts and bunkers had to be taken one by one in a bitter six-month struggle with sever casualties on both sides. Using documentary records and a range of personal accounts, Clayton Donnell reconstructs the events and experience of the campaign in vivid detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*An Operational Level Analysis Of Soviet Armored Formations In The Deliberate Defense In The Battle Of Kursk, 1943 *



  






This study is an historical analysis of the Soviet operational use of tank and mechanized corps, and tank armies, in the deliberate defense at the Battle of Kursk in 1943. It centers on the question of how effective was the Red Army in employing these units during this momentous battle. Events that shaped the battle and a brief comparison of forces set the stage. A discussion of the actual battle on the Central and Voronezh Fronts is followed by an analysis of the effectiveness of the employment of the operational armored units.

The battle analysis methodology as promulgated by the Combat Studies Institute at the United States Army Command and General Staff College, Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, established the guidelines for the study. Both Western and Soviet sources were utilized. Objectivity and compatibility of all available source material were of paramount importance in establishing the validity and accuracy of various accounts.

The study concludes the Soviets prepared superbly for the operational battle; however, execution fell short of expectations. Because this was the first time the Soviets used tank armies in battle, an analysis of Kursk serves as an excellent catalyst for subsequent examination of present Soviet defensive doctrine and the use of tank armies in defense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Refraction *



  






*A loner cursed with a psychic power learns he was part of an illicit experiment as a baby and embarks on a perilous hunt to find those responsible.*

If Aiden Manchester had to have a superpower, why couldn't it be something useful? Like predicting the future? Or Jedi mind tricks? Instead, Aiden is afflicted with 'manifestations', mysterious balls of goo which materialise mid-air while he sleeps.

But then, Aiden learns he was a 'Quiver Kid', one of seven orphaned children drafted for an illicit experiment at Tau Nine-One. Setting out to find the perpetrators and his fellow victims, Aiden's quest quickly turns lethal when he's kidnapped by a maniacal Quiver Kid with a dark agenda.

As he uncovers the dangerous truth about his past, Aiden's very essence is called into question. Will a hellish confrontation at Tau Nine-One reveal the ultimate purpose of the Quiver Kids?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hoopee Do (Bob and Nikki Book 16)*



  






It turns out that strange saucers have strange people flying them. The new fella’s attitude makes things hard, and the crew has their work cut out for them, to get along with him. Finding a nice, clean planet makes it all worthwhile. Come see how the folks at Bob’s Saucer Repair fix this one up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Chew 'Em Up (Bubbles in Space Book 2)*



  







*She didn't ask for this...
Now, there's no going back.*
Bubbles Marlowe prefers to stick to the shadows.

But when one of her cases blows up in the media, the private eye is thrust into the public eye.

The timing couldn’t be worse. Her best friend is on the run for her life and she needs Bubbles’ help.

Now the wrong kind of people are sitting up and taking notice... And the clock is ticking.

The friends will do anything it takes to get out of HoloCity. Even if it means leaving the planet.

Forever…

Can Bubbles survive her newfound stardom long enough to save her best friend?

Or is HoloCity going to chew them up and spit them out?

*If you love fast-paced sci-fi action and larger than life characters, you’ll love Chew ‘Em Up because it’s got mystery, high-stakes thrills, and lots of laughs.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*From Dead to Worse (Sookie Stackhouse Book 8 )*



  






*Psychic cocktail waitress Sookie Stackhouse finds herself in the middle of big trouble of the supernatural kind in this novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.
*
After the natural disaster of Hurricane Katrina, and the manmade horror of the explosion at the vampire summit, Sookie Stackhouse is safe but dazed, yearning for things to get back to normal. But her boyfriend Quinn is among the missing. And things are changing, whether the Weres and vamps in her corner of Louisiana like it or not. In the ensuing battles, Sookie faces danger, death...and once more, betrayal by someone she loves. And when the fur has finished flying and the cold blood ceases flowing, her world will be forever altered...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beyond the Empire (The Indranan War Book 3) *



  






*The adrenaline-fueled, explosive conclusion to the Indranan War trilogy by K. B. Wagers.*

Gunrunner-turned-Empress Hail Bristol was dragged back to her home planet to take her rightful place in the palace. Her sisters and parents have been murdered, and the Indranan Empire is reeling from both treasonous plots and foreign invasion.

Now, on the run from enemies on all fronts, Hail prepares to fight a full-scale war for her throne and her people, even as she struggles with the immense weight of the legacy thrust upon her. With the aid of a motley crew of allies old and new, she must return home to face off with the same powerful enemies who killed her family and aim to destroy everything and everyone she loves. Untangling a legacy of lies and restoring peace to Indrana will require an empress's wrath and a gunrunner's justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Veritian Derelict (Junkyard Dogs Book 2)*



  






THE 'JUNKYARD DOGS' ADVENTURES CONTINUE...

Something is seriously wrong in the Santana Quadrant. One by one, remote outposts are failing to check in and communications are going off line...

Tensions are at a fever pitch; military forces are mobilizing for war...

An old, battle-damaged Veritian Cruiser with a mysterious past, abandoned years ago on a tiny moon in the middle of nowhere, suddenly takes on a sinister new importance--suspected terrorists are salvaging powerful weapons from the derelict...

In the midst of all this turmoil, Lieutenant Ryan Harris, Commander Oskar Kresge and Engineer Angus Hawkins have just received new orders: The United Terran Federation Naval Reclamation Center--a huge, orbiting spaceship junkyard located in a remote corner of Federation space--must be made operational again. Victim of a recent terrorist attack that destroyed all of the living facilities, the 'Scrapyard' is loaded with valuable warship parts that have suddenly become vital to the Federation war effort...

Meanwhile, Ensign Tamara Carlisle, a brilliant, beautiful but decidedly quirky young officer has just finished her doctorate in Military History. Not sure how to make the best use of their somewhat flawed genius, the Federation Navy places her on a make or break assignment--she is to be the diplomatic liaison to the new Meridian Ambassador...

Ensign Carlisle and the Ambassador, after a narrow escape from a savage surprise attack on the Federation Navy's quadrant headquarters, flee to the Scrapyard--the only safe harbor they can think of--there they are reunited with their friends from the Scrapyard but quickly discover their refuge is to be only temporary...

All too soon, these improbable and virtually unarmed allies discover that terrorists are massing their forces for an all-out attack on the Scrapyard, now the last remaining Federation outpost in the entire Quadrant!

Completely on their own, this diverse conglomeration of 'Junkyard Dogs' must cobble together some kind of defense against the new threat or face annihilation...

The future of the entire Santana Quadrant hangs in the balance...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Facts of Life: and Other Dirty Jokes*



  






If you had to give America a voice, it’s been said more than once, that voice would be Willie Nelson’s. For more than fifty years, he’s taken the stuff of his life-the good and the bad-and made from it a body of work that has become a permanent part of our musical heritage and kept us company through the good and the bad of our own lives. Long before he became famous as a performer, Willie Nelson was known as a songwriter, keeping his young family afloat by writing songs-like “Crazy”-that other people turned into hits.

So it’s fitting, and cause for celebration, that he has finally set down in his own words, a book that does justice to his great gifts as a storyteller. In* The Facts of Life*, Willie Nelson reflects on what has mattered to him in life and what hasn’t. He also tells some great dirty jokes. The result is a book as wise and hilarious as its author. It’s not meant to be taken seriously as an instruction manual for living-but you could do a lot worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lexie Starr Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set (Books 4 to 6): Cozy Mystery Box Set #2 With Bonus *



  






*Join newlywed library assistant and amateur sleuth Lexie Starr on her continuing encounters with mystery, mayhem, and murder.

With This Ring (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 4)*
Lexie Starr, a 50-year-old widowed library assistant, fell in love with Stone Van Patten while helping him run his B&B. Ten days before their wedding, the pastor is found murdered. Not wanting to postpone the wedding, Lexie launches her own investigation, breaks her wrist, and gets herself and her best friend in a life-or-death situation or two.

*Just Ducky (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 5)*
Lexie Starr needs something to keep her busy during the off-season. Filling in for the head librarian, Bertha Duckworthy, seems a perfect choice. Until she finds "Ducky" hanged from the library's rafters. The police rule the death as a suicide, but Lexie disagrees. Heavily armed with caffeine, Lexie is determined to obtain justice for "Ducky", and finds herself in the killer's crosshairs.

*The Spirit of the Season (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Novella)*
Lexie Starr, adopts a local military family struggling to make ends meet at Christmastime while the father serves in Afghanistan. Soon collection bins are overflowing with toys, food, and household items for the Allens, so Lexie expands her cause to the Marine Corps Toys for Tots program. When the most expensive toys go missing, Lexie is determined to bring the holiday-cheer-stealing grinch to justice.

*Cozy Camping (A Lexie Starr Mystery, Book 6)*
On their first wedding anniversary, Lexie Starr is surprised by her husband, Stone, with a family RV'ing vacation to Cheyenne, Wyoming. While there, Lexie and her daughter, Wendy, overhear a heated conversation between the park's owner and the egotistical Fanny Finch, a bestselling author penning an unauthorized tell-all book. When Fanny is discovered dead, Lexie launches her own impromptu investigation when it becomes clear the patronizing police detective has his eye on the wrong person.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girls Who Lie (Forbidden Iceland Book 2)*



  






*When a depressed, alcoholic single mother disappears, everything suggests suicide, but when her body is found, Icelandic Detective Elma and her team are thrust into a perplexing, chilling investigation.*

*_*

When single mother Mari&#180;anna disappears from her home, leaving an apologetic note on the kitchen table, everyone assumes that she's taken her own life ... until her body is found on the Gra&#180;bro&#180;k lava fields seven months later, clearly the victim of murder. Her neglected fifteen-year-old daughter Hekla has been placed in foster care, but is her perfect new life hiding something sinister?

Fifteen years earlier, a desperate new mother lies in a maternity ward, unable to look at her own child, the start of an odd and broken relationship that leads to a shocking tragedy.

Police officer Elma and her colleagues take on the case, which becomes increasingly complex, as the number of suspects grows and new light is shed on Mari&#180;anna's past &#8211; and the childhood of a girl who never was like the others...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shadow Falls: An absolutely gripping mystery thriller (Detective Madison Harper Book 1)*



  






*The little girl drags her eyes open, realizing she’s starting to fade. Using all her remaining strength, she tries calling out* *for help. But she’s too late and her voice just isn’t loud enough…

Detective Madison Harper*’s heart shatters when she searches the bedroom of twelve-year-old Jenny Lucas, the sweet little girl last seen splashing in the lake at *Shadow Falls, northern California*, with her friends before she vanished. A notebook decorated with stickers pokes out beneath a pink cowboy hat on the bed, which is neatly made up, ready for her return. Madison can’t help wondering why it took their close-knit community so long to raise the alarm.

The girl’s parents are distraught, and the local police have no leads—they desperately need Madison’s help. She knows better than most what it’s like to lose a child, and she won’t let it happen again, even if that means pressing Jenny’s grieving family for answers.

Then, canvassing the local area for hidden leads, Madison discovers a disturbing portrait Jenny drew at the local library. *Was this angelic girl more troubled than anybody knew? Was she in danger from those she trusted most? If Madison’s instincts are right, then the life of another innocent child could also be at risk*—*she must find Jenny fast…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Off-Islander (An Andy Roark Mystery Book 1)*



  






*In Peter Colt’s gritty, gripping new series set along the New England coast, a Boston-born Vietnam veteran and P.I. is hired to find a missing father—but may find far more than he bargained for . . .*

Boston, 1982. P.I. Andy Roark has spent the past decade trying to fit back into the world. In Vietnam, there was order and purpose. Everything—no matter how brutal—happened for a reason. Now, after brief stints in college and with the police force, it’s enough for him to take on the occasional divorce or insurance fraud case.

Roark’s childhood friend, Danny Sullivan, dragged himself out of the Southie gutter to become a respected and powerful lawyer. Now he wants Roark to help one of his clients find her missing father. The case takes Roark to the beaches of Nantucket, where Roark’s finely-honed senses alert him to danger just below the island’s picturesque surface—where the biggest case of Roark’s career may just shatter what little peace of mind he has left . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Smooth Operator (A Teddy Fay Novel Book 1)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Stone Barrington series comes the first novel in an extraordinary series starring an old fan favorite: Teddy Fay.*

When President Kate Lee calls Stone Barrington to Washington on an urgent matter, it’s soon clear that a potentially disastrous situation requires the kind of help more delicate than even he can provide...and he knows just the right man for the job.

Teddy Fay: ex-CIA, master of disguise, and a gentleman not known for abiding by legal niceties in the pursuit of his own brand of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Born in Death (In Death, Book 23)*



  






*Lieutenant Eve Dallas struggles with the end—and the beginning—of life in this thriller in the #1 New York Times bestselling In Death series.
*
Just as Eve Dallas begins to investigate the grisly double homicide of two young lovers—both employees of the same prestigious accounting firm—her friend Mavis need a favor. One of the moms-to-be in Mavis’s birthing class has gone missing. Normally, such a case would be turned over to Missing Persons. But Mavis wants no one else on the job—and Eve can’t say no.

Now Eve’s trying to track down the missing woman, while simultaneously unearthing the deals and double-crosses hidden in the files of some of the city’s richest and most secretive citizens, in a race against this particularly vicious killer. Luckily, her multimillionaire husband Roarke’s expertise comes in handy with the number crunching. But as he mines the crucial data that will break the case wide open, Eve faces an all too real danger in the world of flesh and blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If You Dare (A Deanna Madden Novel Book 3)*



  






*Equal parts Dexter and 50 Shades, this is the eagerly awaited new novel from A. R. Torre, author of the award winning erotic thriller, The Girl in 6E.*

The rules are the same. I can't open the door. I can't leave. I can't kill anyone.

The only difference is, I don't set the rules anymore. Guards in grey uniforms do. It is everything I never wanted and everything I always deserved. I write to you now, from a prison cell. My home for the next twenty to thirty years.

That's the going term for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Cry of the Halidon: A Novel*



  






Alex McAuliff has received an offer he can’t refuse: two million dollars for a geological survey of Jamaica. All Dunstone Limited requires is his time, his expertise, and his absolute secrecy. No one—not even McAuliff’s handpicked team—can know of Dunstone’s involvement. But British Intelligence is aware of the deal, and they’ve let Alex in on a secret of their own: The last survey team Dunstone dispatched to Jamaica vanished without a trace. Now it’s too late to turn back. Alex already knows about Dunstone—which means he knows too much. From the moment he lands in Jamaica, Alex is a marked man. On an island paradise where a beautiful woman might be a spy and every move could be his last, Alex’s only clue to survival is a single mysterious word: Halidon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From the Shadows (Alex King Book 8 )*



  






"Alex King is unstoppable, a force to be reckoned with..." - Stephen Leather.

The agents from an MI5 mission against the CIA are being hunted and killed. With his team dispersed in anticipation of fallout from the operation, King must bring them back together and meet the threat head on. But this is not an official CIA mission, and the driving force behind these acts of vengeance could soon be the most powerful man on the planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rogue (Alex King Book 9)*



  






When his mission is shut down from political pressure, deniable MI5 operative Alex King seeks revenge for a team member and takes on the man responsible. But in Washington DC, the political landscape changes so quickly that his enemy is now more powerful than anyone could have imagined.
Secret Service agent Rachel Beam has been given a sensitive case without the usual hierarchy protocols. As she digs deeper, what at first looks like a rogue MI5 agent committing a crime spree on US soil, seems more like someone creating a trail and sending a message. But for whom?
From the streets of Washington DC and the home of the Secret Service, to the wilds of Alaska and its remote gold mining country, King has to stay one step ahead of a tenacious agent and an assassin who will stop at nothing to put a stop to his pursuit for retribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy Firing Point (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 7) *



  






*Jack Ryan, Jr. is out to avenge the murder of an old friend, but the vein of evil he's tapped into may run too deep for him to handle in the latest electric entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

While on vacation in Barcelona, Jack Ryan, Jr. is surprised to run into an old friend at a small café. A first, Renee Moore seems surprised to see Jack, but then she just seems irritated and distracted. After making plans to meet later, Jack leaves, only to miss the opportunity to ever speak to Renee again, as the café is destroyed minutes later by a suicide bomber. A desperate Jack plunges back into the ruins to save his friend, but it's too late. As she dies in his arms, she utters one word, "Sammler."

When the police show up they are initially suspicious of Jack until they are called off by a member of the Spanish Intelligence Service. This mysterious sequence of events sends the young Campus operative on an unrelenting search to find out the reason behind Renee's death. Along the way, he discovers that his old friend had secrets of her own—and some of them may have gotten her killed.

Jack has never backed down from a challenge, but some prey may be too big for one man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bonesetter's Daughter*



  






*A mother and daughter find what they share in their bones in this compelling novel from the bestselling author of The Joy Luck Club and Where the Past Begins: A Writer’s Memoir.
*
Ruth Young and her widowed mother have always had a difficult relationship. But when she discovers writings that vividly describe her mother’s tumultuous life growing up in China, Ruth discovers a side of LuLing that she never knew existed.

Transported to a backwoods village known as Immortal Heart, Ruth learns of secrets passed along by a mute nursemaid, Precious Auntie; of a cave where dragon bones are mined; of the crumbling ravine known as the End of the World; and of the curse that LuLing believes she released through betrayal. Within the calligraphied pages awaits the truth about a mother's heart, secrets she cannot tell her daughter, yet hopes she will never forget...

Conjuring the pain of broken dreams and the power of myths, _The Bonesetter’s Daughter_ is an excavation of the human spirit: the past, its deepest wounds, its most profound hopes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Evolution Gone Wrong: The Curious Reasons Why Our Bodies Work (Or Don't) *



  






*“An unforgettable journey through this twisted miracle of evolution we call ‘our body.’” —Spike Carlsen, author of A Walk Around the Block

From blurry vision to crooked teeth, ACLs that tear at alarming rates and spines that seem to spend a lifetime falling apart, it’s a curious thing that human beings have beaten the odds as a species.*

After all, we’re the only survivors on our branch of the tree of life. The flaws in our makeup raise more than a few questions, and this detailed foray into the many twists and turns of our ancestral past includes no shortage of curiosity and humor to find the answers.

Why is it that human mothers have such a life-endangering experience giving birth? Why are there entire medical specialties for teeth and feet? And why is it that human babies can’t even hold their heads up, but horses are trotting around minutes after they’re born?

In this funny, wide-ranging and often surprising book, biologist Alex Bezzerides tells us just where we inherited our adaptable, achy, brilliant bodies in the process of evolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Experience on Demand: What Virtual Reality Is, How It Works, and What It Can Do *



  






*“If you want to understand the most immersive new communications medium to come along since cinema… I’d suggest starting with Mr. Bailenson’s [book].” —Wall Street Journal*


Virtual reality is able to effectively blur the line between reality and illusion, granting us access to any experience imaginable. These experiences, ones that the brain is convinced are real, will soon be available everywhere. In _Experience on Demand_, Jeremy Bailenson draws upon two decades spent researching the psychological effects of VR to help readers understand its upsides and possible downsides. He offers expert guidelines for interacting with VR, and describes the profound ways this technology can be put to use to hone our performance, help us recover from trauma, improve our learning, and even enhance our empathic and imaginative capacities so that we treat others and ourselves better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Brief History of Earth: Four Billion Years in Eight Chapters*



  






*Harvard’s acclaimed geologist “charts Earth’s history in accessible style” (AP)*

How well do you know the ground beneath your feet? 

Odds are, where you’re standing was once cooking under a roiling sea of lava, crushed by a towering sheet of ice, rocked by a nearby meteor strike, or perhaps choked by poison gases, drowned beneath ocean, perched atop a mountain range, or roamed by fearsome monsters. Probably most or even all of the above. 

The story of our home planet and the organisms spread across its surface is far more spectacular than any Hollywood blockbuster, filled with enough plot twists to rival a bestselling thriller. But only recently have we begun to piece together the whole mystery into a coherent narrative. Drawing on his decades of field research and up-to-the-minute understanding of the latest science, renowned geologist Andrew H. Knoll delivers a rigorous yet accessible biography of Earth, charting our home planet's epic 4.6 billion-year story. Placing twenty first-century climate change in deep context, _A Brief History of Earth_ is an indispensable look at where we’ve been and where we’re going.

*Features original illustrations depicting Earth history and nearly 50 figures (maps, tables, photographs, graphs).*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - the Fall of the Philippines: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






The soldier reading these pages would do well to reflect on the wisdom of the statement exhibited in a Japanese shrine: "Woe unto him who has not tasted defeat." Victory too often leads to overconfidence and erases the memory of mistakes. Defeat brings into sharp focus the causes that led to failure and provides a fruitful field of study for those soldiers and laymen who seek in the past lessons for the future.
The statesman and the unformed citizen reading these pages will realize that our military means as well as our estimates and plans must always be in balance with our long-range national policy. This lesson-signposted by the Battle of Manila Bay; the Treaty of Paris, signed in December 1898 when we decided to keep the Philippines; the Washington Conference of 1921-22; and the Manchurian Crisis of 1931-we ignored before Pearl Harbor. The result was defeat on the field of battle and the loss of the Philippine Islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army In WWII - The Pacific - Guadalcanal: The First Offensive: [Illustrated Edition] *



  






"The successes of the South Pacific Force," wrote Admiral Halsey in 1944, "were not the achievements of separate services or individuals but the result of whole-hearted subordination of self-interest by all in order that one successful ‘fighting team’ could be created." The history of any South Pacific campaign must deal with this "fighting team," with all United States and Allied services. The victory on Guadalcanal can be understood only by an appreciation of the contribution of each service. No one service won the battle. The most decisive engagement of the campaign was the air and naval Battle of Guadalcanal in mid-November 1942, an engagement in which neither Army nor Marine Corps ground troops took any direct part.
This volume attempts to show the contribution of all services to the first victory on the long road to Tokyo. It does not describe all ground, air, and naval operations in detail but it does attempt, by summary when necessary, to show the relationship between air, ground, and surface forces in modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - CARTWHEEL: the Reduction of Rabaul: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






The campaign described in the present volume was important to the Army as an experience in amphibious warfare and combined operations against a formidable and still resourceful enemy. It was also of critical importance in the evolution of American strategy in the Pacific. CARTWHEEL began as an uphill fight with means that seemed inadequate to the ends proposed, even though these were limited. But it swiftly brought our forces to a crest from which we were able to launch the two powerful drives, through the Southwest and Central Pacific, that crushed Japan before we redeployed the forces directed against Germany. The campaign put to the test the principle of unity of command, and also the capacity for co-operation between two theaters, one under Army, the other under Navy command, and both under forceful and dominant commanders. By ingenious and aggressive use of the ground, sea, and air forces at their disposal they made these suffice to achieve more than had been foreseen as possible, and opened up a new vista of strategy. They took a heavy toll of the enemy’s resources, established the technique of bypassing his strongholds, including finally Rabaul itself, and threw him on the defensive. This book will be of interest not only to professional officers, but also to a wide variety of other readers and students.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - Seizure of the Gilberts and Marshalls: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






Seizure of the Gilberts and Marshalls deals with amphibious warfare as waged by American forces against the Japanese-held atolls of the Central Pacific during World War II...
The atoll operations described in this volume were amphibious from beginning to end. They were not simple seaborne hit-and-run raids of the Dieppe type. The objective was to secure the atolls as steppingstones to the next advance. The islands were relatively small, permitting continual naval and air support of the ground operations.
Some outstanding examples of the co-ordination of fire support by artillery, naval gunfire, and air are found in this book. The advantages of simple plans and the disadvantages of the more complicated will stand out for the careful reader.
The story of the capture of these atolls of Micronesia offers some of the best examples of combined operations that are available in the annals of modern war. Ground, sea, and air components were always present, and the effectiveness with which they were combined and co-ordinated accounts in large measure for the rapid success enjoyed in these instances by American arms.
From the point of view of strategy, the significance of this volume lies in the fact that it tells the story of the beginnings of the drive across the Central Pacific toward the Japanese homeland. This concept of defeating Japan by pushing directly westward from Hawaii through the island bases of the mid-Pacific was traditional in American strategic thinking, but had never been put to test and was seriously challenged in some quarters. As is shown here, the test was first made in the campaigns against the Gilberts and Marshalls, the outcome was successful, and the experience gained was of inestimable value in planning for the subsequent conduct of the war in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Barbarossa Derailed: The Battle for Smolensk 10 July-10 September 1941, Volume 1: The German Advance, The Encirclement Battle, and the First and Second ... Counteroffensives, 10 July - 24 August 1941*



  






At dawn on 10 July 1941, massed tanks and motorized infantry of German Army Group Center's Second and Third Panzer Groups crossed the Dnepr and Western Dvina Rivers, beginning what Adolf Hitler, the Führer of Germany's Third Reich, and most German officers and soldiers believed would be a triumphal march on Moscow, the capital of the Soviet Union. Less than three weeks before, on 22 June Hitler had unleashed his Wehrmacht's [Armed Forces] massive invasion of the Soviet Union code-named Operation Barbarossa, which sought to defeat the Soviet Union's Red Army, conquer the country, and unseat its Communist ruler, Josef Stalin. Between 22 June and 10 July, the Wehrmacht advanced up to 500 kilometers into Soviet territory, killed or captured up to one million Red Army soldiers, and reached the western banks of the Western Dvina and Dnepr Rivers, by doing so satisfying the premier assumption of Plan Barbarossa that the Third Reich would emerge victorious if it could defeat and destroy the bulk of the Red Army before it withdrew to safely behind those two rivers. With the Red Army now shattered, Hitler and most Germans expected total victory in a matter of weeks.

The ensuing battles in the Smolensk region frustrated German hopes for quick victory. Once across the Dvina and Dnepr Rivers, a surprised Wehrmacht encountered five fresh Soviet armies. Despite destroying two of these armies outright, severely damaging two others, and encircling the remnants of three of these armies in the Smolensk region, quick victory eluded the Germans. Instead, Soviet forces encircled in Mogilev and Smolensk stubbornly refused to surrender, and while they fought on, during July, August, and into early September, first five and then a total of seven newly-mobilized Soviet armies struck back viciously at the advancing Germans, conducting multiple counterattacks and counterstrokes, capped by two major counteroffensives that sapped German strength and will. Despite immense losses in men and materiel, these desperate Soviet actions derailed Operation Barbarossa. Smarting from countless wounds inflicted on his vaunted Wehrmacht, even before the fighting ended in the Smolensk region, Hitler postponed his march on Moscow and instead turned his forces southward to engage "softer targets" in the Kiev region. The 'derailment" of the Wehrmacht at Smolensk ultimately became the crucial turning point in Operation Barbarossa.

This groundbreaking new study, now significantly expanded, exploits a wealth of Soviet and German archival materials, including the combat orders and operational of the German OKW, OKH, army groups, and armies and of the Soviet Stavka, the Red Army General Staff, the Western Main Direction Command, the Western, Central, Reserve, and Briansk Fronts, and their subordinate armies to present a detailed mosaic and definitive account of what took place, why, and how during the prolonged and complex battles in the Smolensk region from 10 July through 10 September 1941. The structure of the study is designed specifically to appeal to both general readers and specialists by a detailed two-volume chronological narrative of the course of operations, accompanied by a third volume, and perhaps a fourth, containing archival maps and an extensive collection of specific orders and reports translated verbatim from Russian. The maps, archival and archival-based, detail every stage of the battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Citizen 865: The Hunt for Hitler's Hidden Soldiers in America*




  






*Investigative Reporters and Editors (IRE) Book Award Finalist

The gripping story of a team of Nazi hunters at the U.S. Department of Justice as they raced against time to expose members of a brutal SS killing force who disappeared in America after World War Two.*
In 1990, in a drafty basement archive in Prague, two American historians made a startling discovery: a Nazi roster from 1945 that no Western investigator had ever seen. The long-forgotten document, containing more than 700 names, helped unravel the details behind the most lethal killing operation in World War Two.

In the tiny Polish village of Trawniki, the SS set up a school for mass murder and then recruited a roving army of foot soldiers, 5,000 men strong, to help annihilate the Jewish population of occupied Poland. After the war, some of these men vanished, making their way to the U.S. and blending into communities across America. Though they participated in some of the most unspeakable crimes of the Holocaust, "Trawniki Men" spent years hiding in plain sight, their terrible secrets intact.

In a story spanning seven decades, _Citizen 865_ chronicles the harrowing wartime journeys of two Jewish orphans from occupied Poland who outran the men of Trawniki and settled in the United States, only to learn that some of their one-time captors had followed. A tenacious team of prosecutors and historians pursued these men and, up against the forces of time and political opposition, battled to the present day to remove them from U.S. soil.

Through insider accounts and research in four countries, this urgent and powerful narrative provides a front row seat to the dramatic turn of events that allowed a small group of American Nazi hunters to hold murderous men accountable for their crimes decades after the war's end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dragon Corps Books 1-4*



  






As commander of one of the most decorated Dragon teams in history, Talon Rift has taken down the worst humanity has to offer—slave traders, terrorists, arms traffickers, and more.

But one of his quarries has always eluded him: *the Warlord of Ymir*, the man who marched an army of mercenaries onto a planet decades ago and has held it ever since. Taking the Warlord down with a team of 16 is a suicidal idea...

But Dragons aren't known for their good sense of self-preservation. *They're known for doing whatever it takes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grilling Season (Goldy Schulz Book 7) *



  






A chilly reception....

Caterer Goldy Schulz has been hired to host a hockey party. But the proceedings won't be all fun and games. Unfortunately, her client won't be satisfied until Goldy adds a hefty serving of revenge.

An ex-husband from hell....

Patricia McCracken is certain that her obstetrician and her penny-pinching HMO are responsible for the loss of her baby. Now she is suing both, and she wants Goldy's advice on coming out on top. For Dr. John Richard Korman, aka the Jerk, is none other than Goldy's abusive ex-husband. Goldy knows all about John Richard's secret life--but even she is shocked when he's arrested for the murder of his latest girlfriend.

A dish best served cold....

As much as Goldy would like to see her ex get his just desserts, could he really be a killer? Soon she will find herself sifting through a spicy mix of sizzling gossip for clues to a mystery that threatens her catering deadline, her relationship with her son and new husband... and even her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Dahlia, Red Rose: The Crime, Corruption, and Cover-Up of America's Greatest Unsolved Murder*



  






*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection

One of Bustle's "Best True Crime Books of the Year"


“[A] juicy page turner . . . capturing both the allure and the perils of the dream factory that promised riches and fame.”—New York Times Book Review*


The gruesome 1947 murder of hopeful starlet Elizabeth Short holds a permanent place in American lore as one of our most inscrutable true-crime mysteries. In a groundbreaking feat of detection hailed as “extensive” and “convincing” (_Bustle_), skilled legal sleuth Piu Eatwell cracks the case after seventy years, rescuing Short from tabloid fodder to reveal the woman behind the headlines. Drawing on recently unredacted FBI and LAPD files and exclusive interviews, _Black Dahlia, Red Rose_ is a gripping panorama of noir-tinged 1940s Hollywood and a definitive account of one of the biggest unsolved murders of American legal history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tracer: A gripping thriller full of intrigue and suspense (Korso Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*‘Unique and engaging characters woven into the fabric of a fantastic plot. Jason Dean is one to watch’ Marc Cameron, New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy Code of Honor*

*What is a death sentence to a dead man?*
He was a man with many names. Moving from country to country, changing his face constantly so as to remain in the shadows, he was nothing more than a ghost. For now, he is known simply as *Korso*.

A covert salvage operative, he recovers lost artefacts and items, often stolen, for rich benefactors unable to operate through normal channels. But his shadowy existence is shattered upon the arrival at his Bermuda home of the man he had hoped never to see again…

Tasked with recovering a missing, one-of-a-kind shipment in only four days, his elite skill set will be tested to its limits. Failure will result in his identity being revealed to his former boss, the ruthless *Nikolic*, who would stop at nothing to eliminate the one man who walked away from his organisation.

*An exceptional, white-knuckle thriller full of intrigue and suspense, perfect for fans of Rob Sinclair, Mark Dawson and Adam Hamdy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Timepiece and the Girl Who Went Astray: A thrilling new time travel adventure*



  






*1980s LONDON. A SENSELESS MURDER, A BIZARRE DISAPPEARANCE AND A MYSTERY DECADES IN THE MAKING.*

William Wells, a gifted but risk-averse US college dropout living an unadventurous life in London, stumbles upon a mysterious timepiece with the ability to alter time. When the Timepiece’s previous owner is brutally murdered by unknown assailants, Will flees, only to see his girlfriend, Abigayle, vanish before his eyes when she comes into contact with this remarkable watch.

He now finds himself alone in an unfamiliar city, wanted for a murder he didn’t commit and the prime suspect in a woman’s disappearance. Whether he knows it or not, Will does have one advantage – control over the most powerful force in the universe: time. The only problem is that he has no idea how to wield it. Those that do, members of a secretive and long-forgotten organisation, are also on his trail and there are no lines they won't cross to recover _The Timepiece._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silent Speak: A gripping and twisty psychological thriller (An Aoife Walsh Thriller Book 3)*



  






*“There’s a lunatic out there who butchered five innocent people and nobody is looking for him.”*

Aoife Walsh has plenty keeping her busy—finalising her divorce from her manipulative husband, settling into her still-new relationship with Detective Conor Moloney, and trying to win the trust of his teenage son. So for the moment, her fledgeling career as a freelance journalist has been put on hold.

Then comes the horrific news that an entire family has been slaughtered in their own home. Aoife is shocked to discover two of the victims were members of her on-again-off-again book club. Even more disturbing is the revelation that the police believe it was a murder-suicide.

That’s when Aoife receives a tantalising offer. Lisa, the main suspect’s sister, will grant Aoife access to the victims’ extended family for an exclusive news story—_if_ Aoife will help find the real killer. Moved by Lisa’s unwavering belief in her brother’s innocence, Aoife agrees to help.

As she digs into the secrets of her fellow book club members, Aoife discovers potential suspects everywhere: people having affairs, a jealous husband, and a power-hungry business partner who’s clearly hiding something.

Aoife keeps pulling at the threads of the story, untangling more and more deception. Is the killer really dead and buried? Is it someone Aoife already knows? Could the lunatic be closer than Aoife ever imagined?

You won’t be able to put down this twisty thriller from international bestselling author Val Collins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Firestick (A Firestick Western Book 1)*



  






*In this exciting new series, bestselling authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone pay homage to America’s trail-hardened backwoodsmen who, like a fine grain whiskey, only get better with age . . .*

*REAL MEN DON’T RIDE INTO THE SUNSET*

In his mountain-man days, Elwood “Firestick” McQueen was practically a living legend. His hunting, tracking, and trapping skills were known far and wide. But it was his deadly accuracy with a rifle that earned him the Indian name “Firestick.” His two best buddies are Malachi “Beartooth” Skinner—whose knife was as fatal as a grizzly’s chompers—and Jim “Moosejaw” Hendricks, who once wielded the jawbone of a moose to crush his enemies in the heat of battle.
Of course, things are different nowadays. The trio have finally settled down, running a horse ranch in West Texas—and spending quality time with their lady friends. But if you think these old boys are ready for lives of leisure, think again . . .

Firestick is the town marshal. Beartooth and Moosejaw are his deputies. And when a hired gunman shows up with bullets blazing, these three hard-cases are ready to prove they aren’t getting older.

They’re getting deadlier . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Slade's Glacier: A Novel *



  






_Slade’s Glacier_ is a tale of discovery and destruction, betrayal and revenge, set in the rugged “Great Land” of Alaska. Jack Slade and Sam Healey, flying partners during World War II, establish a bush pilot business in Alaska after the war. When their C-47 Dakota is forced down on a glacier by a wolverine in the cargo deck that breaks out of its cage, they discover a valley that offers the realization each man's dreams. To Jack Slade, it’s the ideal place to homestead, raise a family, and live simply as a professional hunting and fishing guide; to Healey, the pool of crude oil he locates under the glacial ice promises the wealth he always wanted.

In scenes that range from Alaska’s coastal fishing ports to the high, fierce wastelands of the interior, we watch each man lay the plans for their individual goals—and ultimately come into fatal conflict. Along the way, they meet a wide, colorful variety of Alaskan types, including Charlie Blue, a Tlingit Indian, shaman, and seer; Norman Ormandy, the tough saloonkeeper of Gurry Bay; and Malec Mummad-Afi, a wealthy exiled Iranian oil king and sheep hunter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shock Wave *



  






*A SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

'Cussler is hard to beat' Daily Mail

The thirteenth adrenaline-filled Dirk Pitt classic from multi-million-copy king of the adventure novel, Clive Cussler.*

A hundred and forty years after a British ship wrecks on the way to an Australian penal colony and the survivors discover diamonds on the tropical island where they wash up, Maeve Fletcher, one of their descendants, is stranded on an island in Antarctica with a party of passengers after their cruise ship seemingly abandons them.

Dirk Pitt, on an expedition to find the source of a deadly plague that is killing dolphins and seals in the Weddell Sea, finds Maeve and the passengers and rescues them from death. When Pitt later uncovers the cause of the plague, he discovers that Maeve's father, Arthur Dorsett, and her two sisters are responsible because of their diamond-mining technology. A deadly race develops to stop Dorsett from continuing his murderous mining operations and to head off a disaster that will kill millions. Pitt's struggle to foil Dorsett's ruthless plan to destroy the market for diamonds and thus gain a monopoly of his own takes him from harrowing adventures off the west coast of Canada to being cast adrift in the Tasman Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Broca's Brain: Reflections on the Romance of Science*



  






*A fascinating book on the joys of discovering how the world works, by the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Cosmos and *_*Shadows of Forgotten Ancestors.*
_
“Magnificent . . . Delightful . . . A masterpiece. A message of tremendous hope for humanity . . . While ever conscious that human folly can terminate man’s march into the future, Sagan nonetheless paints for us a mind-boggling future: intelligent robots, the discovery of extraterrestrial life and its consequences, and above all the challenge and pursuit of the mystery of the universe.”*—Chicago Tribune*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Volunteer: One Man, an Underground Army, and the Secret Mission to Destroy Auschwitz*




  






*COSTA BOOK AWARD WINNER: BOOK OF THE YEAR • #1 SUNDAY TIMES (UK) BESTSELLER

“Superbly written and breathtakingly researched, The Volunteer smuggles us into Auschwitz and shows us—as if watching a movie—the story of a Polish agent who infiltrated the infamous camp, organized a rebellion, and then snuck back out. ... Fairweather has dug up a story of incalculable value and delivered it to us in the most compelling prose I have read in a long time.” —Sebastian Junger, author of The Perfect Storm and Tribe*

The incredible true story of a Polish resistance fighter’s infiltration of Auschwitz to sabotage the camp from within, and his death-defying attempt to warn the Allies about the Nazis’ plans for a “Final Solution” before it was too late.

To uncover the fate of the thousands being interred at a mysterious Nazi camp on the border of the Reich, a thirty-nine-year-old Polish resistance fighter named Witold Pilecki volunteered for an audacious mission: assume a fake identity, intentionally get captured and sent to the new camp, and then report back to the underground on what had happened to his compatriots there. But gathering information was not his only task: he was to execute an attack from inside—where the Germans would least expect it. 

The name of the camp was Auschwitz.

Over the next two and half years, Pilecki forged an underground army within Auschwitz that sabotaged facilities, assassinated Nazi informants and officers, and gathered evidence of terrifying abuse and mass murder. But as he pieced together the horrifying truth that the camp was to become the epicenter of Nazi plans to exterminate Europe’s Jews, Pilecki realized he would have to risk his men, his life, and his family to warn the West before all was lost. To do so, meant attempting the impossible—an escape from Auschwitz itself.

Completely erased from the historical record by Poland’s post-war Communist government, Pilecki remains almost unknown to the world. Now, with exclusive access to previously hidden diaries, family and camp survivor accounts, and recently declassified files, Jack Fairweather offers an unflinching portrayal of survival, revenge and betrayal in mankind’s darkest hour. And in uncovering the tragic outcome of Pilecki’s mission, he reveals that its ultimate defeat originated not in Auschwitz or Berlin, but in London and Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hostile Skies*



  






*The gripping personal story of a Falklands Fighter Ace.*

David Morgan, RAF officer and poet, relives his experiences during the Falklands War in this vivid memoir. On secondment to the Royal Navy when the Argentine invasion of the Falklands began and personally credited with shooting down two Argentine Skyhawks as well as enemy helicopters, Morgan was later awarded the Distinguished Service Cross.

Here he recounts his involvement in the first British air-strike against Argentine positions around Port Stanley and describes being first on the scene when enemy jets bombed the landing ships SIR TRISTRAM and SIR GALAHAD.

Including the author's heartfelt letters sent back to England to close family and friends, HOSTILE SKIES dramatically recalls what it was really like to fight, live and love during the Falklands War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wings of Honor (The Forgotten Fleet Book 1)*



  






Humanity is on the brink.

Piloting drone fighters from inside the fleet's most durable ships, drone pilots wage space battles thousands of kilometers away. Their success is unparalleled, and for years they have held the invading Baranyk at bay. But when the alien enemy develops a new weapon that renders the fleet's drone fighters inoperable, humanity is on the verge of destruction.

Callan "Coda" O'Neil joined the Terran Fleet Academy with dreams of becoming a prestigious drone pilot and restoring honor to his disgraced family. Fleet Command, however, has other ideas.

To counter the alien weapon, Commander Chadwick Coleman, a legendary pilot from the early days of the Baranyk War, is assembling an experimental new squadron that will place real pilots in the cockpit of real starfighters. And he wants Coda to be part of it.

With the enemy pressing in, and forced to train under impossible conditions, Coda and his fellow wingmen must learn to fly as one. Failure means the destruction of the human race.

And time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wings of Mourning (The Forgotten Fleet Book 2)*



  






*The enemy advances.*

For six months The Forgotten have been humanity’s last line of defense against a terrifying alien invasion. Forced to train under impossible conditions, their success is marveled, their bravery unmatched. But they can only hold the enemy back for so long.

Callan “Coda” O’Neil has fought impossible odds to restore honor to his family name. But he’s exhausted and pushed to his limits. With his squadron’s numbers dwindling against the enemy’s continued onslaught, he fears he won’t be able to finish the job.

Commander Coleman, the leader of the experimental squadron, counts down the days until reinforcements arrive. Using his training curriculum, the Sol Fleet’s flight academies have been revamped to train new pilots and first wave of graduates will arrive soon.

But when the enemy mysteriously retreats to Baranyk space, surrendering hard fought systems, Fleet Command has questions. And concerns. Stationed aboard the advanced _SAS_ _Redemption_, The Forgotten are ordered to investigate. Their discovery will shake the Sol Fleet to its very core.

*And humanity isn’t prepared.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Victory's Wake (Deception Fleet Book 1)*



  






*The treaty is signed. The war is over. 
Or is it? *
In the wake of the bitter galactic conflict, a cauldron of desperate refugees is rife with rival cartels and flooded with drugs and weapons. 
*In this pocket of lawlessness, old enemies are fighting a new war by proxy. *
Captain Jackson Adams of the Coalition Defense Force is tasked with gathering a ragtag crew for a black ops mission—infiltrate the cartels and discover the enemy’s ultimate scheme. 
*But what they uncover is more horrifying than anyone ever anticipated. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Relentless Box Set: The Complete Fleet Ops Trilogy*



  






_The best-selling military space opera: the complete series in one box set._

*We fought them for decades.

And we won.

But victory has proven more destructive than defeat.*

Years after defeating aliens bent on burning down the galaxy, the Interstellar Union is breaking apart, its member species undermining each other at every opportunity.

When an interdimensional distress signal arrives, only humanity is interested in helping.

Captain Vin Husher is given command of the UHS _Relentless_, and sent in as part of a carrier strike group...

...right into a trap laid by humanity’s old enemy.

Surrounded by a bioengineered super-species and unable to return home, Husher must draw on decades of experience just to keep his people alive.

If he can’t survive long enough to escape this hellish pocket universe and warn humanity of the impending danger, all will be lost.

*And it might already be too late.*
Box set contains:


_Trapped_
_Counterstrike_
_Relentless_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Complete Atlantis Series, Books 1 - 5 (A Sci-Fi Fantasy Technothriller): Ascendant Saga*



  






*A brand-new collection featuring all Atlantis novels in the Ascendant Saga. Over 1500 pages of action, intrigue, and ancient and forbidden secrets...

CRACK THE CODE OR DIE.

A black-ops agency discovers hieroglyph-covered pyramids on Jupiter's moon Callisto.*

The government forcibly taps rebel archeologist Kaden Jaxx with only two instructions: 1) decode the ancient writings and 2) keep his overactive mouth shut...or else.

*But what if the writing spells out an ancient prophecy for Earth's doom?*

_"A spine-tingling space thriller that combines elements of Stargate Atlantis, The Da Vinci Code, and Raiders of the Lost Ark into a must-read sci-fi fantasy adventure."_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Baldwin's Legacy: The Complete Collection (Books 1-6)*



  






*A brand-new collection featuring all 6 Baldwin’s Legacy novels. Over 1800 pages of space battles, starship exploration, betrayals, and redemption. Get your copy today!*

Thomas Baldwin has been appointed captain of the state-of-the-art flagship _Constantine_, named after his heroic grandfather. The Statu war was won, and the Concord has enjoyed fifty years of relative peace.

When Baldwin’s first mission turns deadly, he fears the worst. The Statu have returned.

Included inside:

Confrontation (Baldwin’s Legacy Book One)
Unification (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Two)
Culmination (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Three)
Hierarchy (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Four)
Lineage (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Five)
Legacy (Baldwin’s Legacy Book Six)

*Join the Concord today! Until we meet in the Vastness...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

*New Threat (The Survivors Book Two)*



  






*There’s always a new threat.*

A year after the Event, horrific memories of the vessels linger in Dean’s mind as he tries to find his way forward in his new life.

But now the Heroes of Earth face a new threat that endangers the fragile remnant of humanity.

Two rebel hybrids have escaped from their segregated encampment. Dean and his team pursue them across the galaxy, racing to catch them before they reach an unseen enemy. This new threat is looming over Earth, their name spoken softly and fearfully by anyone who knows of them.

When a line is drawn, whose side will Dean stand on?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New World (The Survivors Book Three) *



  






*New Spero. A new world to call home.*

After a surprise visit to Earth, Dean and his crew travel to Proxima Centauri, home of humanity’s first colony world. Dean and Mary, now reunited with Magnus, Natalia, and their old friend Carey, find much has changed since they last saw their loved ones.

Once again, Dean’s efforts to lead a normal life are cut short when his sister is threatened by deadly creatures at Terran Five, Spero’s northernmost outpost. There, Dean stumbles on an ancient secret, buried deep in the snow-covered mountains, that will change his life forever. And when communication with Earth ends, he realizes his worst nightmare has come true.

The Bhlat have arrived.

Join the team as they fight to preserve their old world and new world alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New Lies (The Survivors Book Sixteen)*



  






*A kidnapped friend. A mission of grave importance.*

The Alliance Institute is in full swing, with Jules assisting Magnus as students arrive from across the galaxy.

After Dean’s discovery that someone close to him has been abducted, he sets out in search of Regnig. The library has been ransacked, and Suma inadvertently finds what the Academy librarian has been digging his beak into.

When they gain a trail, Dean learns he may not have known Regnig as well as he’d thought.

New lies are as harmful as old ones.

_New Lies_ continues the sweeping Survivors series, with Dean Parker and his daughter at the helm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Craft Circle Cozy Mystery Boxed Set: Books 1 - 3*



  






Three Crafting Cozy Mysteries from USA Today Bestselling author Stacey Alabaster.

George is the new owner of a craft store in Pottsville. From her first days in town, she has found herself in the middle of trouble, even to the point of being the target of a murder. When the police department is unwilling or unable to bring the guilty party to justice, George does what she must to keep the killer from getting away. Can she solve three of Pottsville’s murders before it’s too late?

This collection of cozy mysteries includes books one through three in the Craft Circle Cozy Mystery series. If you like cozy mysteries with interesting characters, the Craft Circle Cozy Mystery series is for you.

Buy the _Craft Circle Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ and start solving your next mystery (or three) today!

Steps from Death - When you’re the new girl in a small town, you have to step out of your comfort zone and meet new people. But sometimes that can leave you only Steps from Death.

Arts, Crafts and Murder – Crafts are big deal in Pottsville. But is it big enough to murder for?

A Finely Crafted Murder – When someone is murdered in a rival craft store, her suspicions intensify. Was her ex-husband capable of murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*On the Farm: Robert William Pickton and the Tragic Story of Vancouver's Missing Women*



  






Veteran investigative journalist Stevie Cameron first began following the story of missing women in 1998, when the odd newspaper piece appeared chronicling the disappearances of drug-addicted sex trade workers from Vancouver's notorious Downtown Eastside. It was not until February 2002 that pig farmer Robert William Pickton would be arrested, and 2008 before he was found guilty, on six counts of second-degree murder. These counts were appealed and in 2010, the Supreme Court of Canada rendered its conclusion. The guilty verdict was upheld, and finally this unprecedented tale of true crime could be told.


Covering the case of one of North America's most prolific serial killers gave Stevie Cameron access not only to the story as it unfolded over many years in two British Columbia courthouses, but also to information unknown to the police - and not in the transcripts of their interviews with Pickton - such as from Pickton's long-time best friend, Lisa Yelds, and from several women who survived terrifying encounters with him. Cameron uncovers what was behind law enforcement's refusal to believe that a serial killer was at work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scholar: A Novel (A Cormac Reilly Mystery Book 2)*



  






*From the author of The Ruin comes a compulsive new crime thriller set in the fiercely competitive, cutthroat world of research and academia, where the brightest minds will stop at nothing to succeed.*

When Dr. Emma Sweeney stumbles across the victim of a hit-and-run outside Galway University early one morning, she calls her boyfriend, Detective Cormac Reilly, bringing him first to the scene of a murder that would otherwise never have been assigned to him. The dead girl is carrying an ID that will put this crime at the center of a scandal--her card identifies her as Carline Darcy, heir apparent to Darcy Therapeutics, Ireland's most successful pharmaceutical company. Darcy Therapeutics has a finger in every pie, from sponsoring university research facilities to funding political parties to philanthropy--it has even funded Emma's own ground-breaking research.

As the murder investigation twists in unexpected ways and Cormac's running of the case comes under scrutiny from the department and his colleagues, he is forced to question himself and the beliefs that he has long held as truths. Who really is Emma? And who is Carline Darcy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thirty-One Bones: A Novel*



  






*Carl Hiaasen meets Tartan Noir in this comic crime caper set on the sunny Costa Blanca.*

What Carl Hiaasen does for Florida and Elmore Leonard did for LA, Morgan Cry does for Spain's sun-splashed Mediterranean coast, where British expats and certain notorious criminals go to escape-slash-retire.

When Daniella Coulstoun's estranged mother, Effie, dies in Spain under suspicious circumstances, Daniella feels it's her duty to fly out for the funeral. Effie was the sole owner of the seedy expat pub Se Busca, whose faithful kept her in business for twenty years. Among them is a dangerous group of misfits who confront Daniella on her arrival, claiming that Effie stole huge sums of cash from them in a multimillion-euro property scam. They want the money back, and Daniella is on the hook for it.

When a suspicious Spanish detective begins to probe Effie's death and a London gangster hears about the missing money, Daniella faces threats on every front, including the promise of breakage to thirty-one of her precious bones. With no idea where the cash is and a seemingly impossible deadline, she has no choice but to fall back on her wits to solve the mystery in a world where she is out of depth and her very survival is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best of Friends *



  






*An unthinkable tragedy forever changes a group of teens and turns family against family in this edge-of-your-seat thriller that begs to be read in one sitting.*

Best friends Lindsey, Kendra, and Dani endure every parent’s nightmare when a tragic accident befalls their teenage boys, leaving one dead, another in a coma, and a third too traumatized to speak.

Reeling from the worst night of their lives, the three mothers plunge into a desperate investigation of the bizarre incident. How could something so horrible happen in their wealthy Southern California suburb?

They soon discover that the accident was just the beginning, and troubling discoveries lead to chilling questions: Do they really know their children? Do they even know each other? As more secrets surface, a fog of doubt and suspicion threatens to poison their families, their friendships, and the whole community.

With the illusion of happiness and safety long gone, these women must now confront the hazards of heartbreak, the consequences of jealousy, and the dangers of living double lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moving Target : A Porter Novel (The Porter Series Book 2)*



  






*A clan of drug pushers. A high-profile hostage. To track down his target, he’ll cover the mountains in blood...*
As a former federal agent, Porter does his best work outside the law. So when his friend from the FBI calls in a favor with a hefty reward, Porter heads straight for the heart of the Appalachians. Since by-the-books tactics failed to bring home an agent’s abducted daughter, Porter gets free reign to crack skulls and take names while the agency looks the other way.

Deep in the heart of the mountains, Porter matches wits and muscle with rowdy bikers, money-hungry dealers, and a vicious Mexican cartel. As the chase for the kidnappers kicks into high gear, he’ll need to strike fast to secure his payday… and save the hostage’s life.

_Moving Target_ is the second novel in an exhilarating series of crime thrillers. If you like unflinching action, gritty heroes, and white-knuckle suspense, then you’ll love RA McGee’s vicious rescue mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Patients Taught Me: A Medical Student's Journey*



  






*A young doctor writes frankly of her medical training in small rural communities around the world, reflecting on the important lessons she learned along the way*

Do sleek high-tech hospitals teach more about medicine and less about humanity? Do doctors ever lose their tolerance for suffering? With sensitive observation and graceful prose, this stunning book explores some of these difficult and deeply personal questions, revealing the highs and lows of being a physician in training.

Author Audrey Young was just 23-years-old when she took care of her first dying patient. In _What Patients Taught Me_, she writes of this life-altering experience and of the other struggles she faced in her journey to become a good doctor—from exhausting 36-hour shifts to a perilous rescue mission in an Eskimo village. As she travels to small rural communities throughout the world, she attends to terminal illness, AIDS, tuberculosis, and premature birth, coming face-to-face with mortality and the medical, personal, and socioeconomic dilemmas of her patients.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Most Remarkable Creature: The Hidden Life and Epic Journey of the World's Smartest Birds of Prey *



  






*An enthralling account of a modern voyage of discovery as we meet the clever, social birds of prey called caracaras, which puzzled Darwin, fascinate modern-day falconers, and carry secrets of our planet's deep past in their family history.*

In 1833, Charles Darwin was astonished by an animal he met in the Falkland Islands: handsome, social, and oddly crow-like falcons that were "tame and inquisitive . . . quarrelsome and passionate," and so insatiably curious that they stole hats, compasses, and other valuables from the crew of the _Beagle_. Darwin wondered why these birds were confined to remote islands at the tip of South America, sensing a larger story, but he set this mystery aside and never returned to it.

Almost two hundred years later, Jonathan Meiburg takes up this chase. He takes us through South America, from the fog-bound coasts of Tierra del Fuego to the tropical forests of Guyana, in search of these birds: striated caracaras, which still exist, though they're very rare. He reveals the wild, fascinating story of their history, origins, and possible futures. And along the way, he draws us into the life and work of William Henry Hudson, the Victorian writer and naturalist who championed caracaras as an unsung wonder of the natural world, and to falconry parks in the English countryside, where captive caracaras perform incredible feats of memory and problem-solving. _A Most Remarkable Creature_ is a hybrid of science writing, travelogue, and biography, as generous and accessible as it is sophisticated, and absolutely riveting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*How Stella Learned to Talk: The Groundbreaking Story of the World's First Talking Dog *



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

An incredible, revolutionary true story and surprisingly simple guide to teaching your dog to talk from speech-language pathologist Christina Hunger, who has taught her dog, Stella, to communicate using simple paw-sized buttons associated with different words.*

When speech-language pathologist Christina Hunger first came home with her puppy, Stella, it didn’t take long for her to start drawing connections between her job and her new pet. During the day, she worked with toddlers with significant delays in language development and used Augmentative and Alternative Communication (AAC) devices to help them communicate. At night, she wondered: _If dogs can understand words we say to them, shouldn’t they be able to say words to us? Can dogs use AAC to communicate with humans?_

Christina decided to put her theory to the test with Stella and started using a paw-sized button programmed with her voice to say the word “outside” when clicked, whenever she took Stella out of the house. A few years later, Stella now has a bank of more than thirty word buttons, and uses them daily either individually or together to create near-complete sentences.

_How Stella Learned to Talk_ is part memoir and part how-to guide. It chronicles the journey Christina and Stella have taken together, from the day they met, to the day Stella “spoke” her first word, and the other breakthroughs they’ve had since. It also reveals the techniques Christina used to teach Stella, broken down into simple stages and actionable steps any dog owner can use to start communicating with their pets.

Filled with conversations that Stella and Christina have had, as well as the attention to developmental detail that only a speech-language pathologist could know, _How Stella Learned to Talk_ will be the indispensable dog book for the new decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Napoleon: A Life*



  






*The definitive biography of the great soldier-statesman by the New York Times bestselling author of The Storm of War—winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize for Biography and the Grand Prix of the Fondation Napoleon *



Austerlitz, Borodino, Waterloo: his battles are among the greatest in history, but Napoleon Bonaparte was far more than a military genius and astute leader of men. Like George Washington and his own hero Julius Caesar, he was one of the greatest soldier-statesmen of all times.

Andrew Roberts’s _Napoleon _is the first one-volume biography to take advantage of the recent publication of Napoleon’s thirty-three thousand letters, which radically transform our understanding of his character and motivation. At last we see him as he was: protean multitasker, decisive, surprisingly willing to forgive his enemies and his errant wife Josephine. Like Churchill, he understood the strategic importance of telling his own story, and his memoirs, dictated from exile on St. Helena, became the single bestselling book of the nineteenth century.

An award-winning historian, Roberts traveled to fifty-three of Napoleon’s sixty battle sites, discovered crucial new documents in archives, and even made the long trip by boat to St. Helena. He is as acute in his understanding of politics as he is of military history. Here at last is a biography worthy of its subject: magisterial, insightful, beautifully written, by one of our foremost historians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Civil War: A Narrative: Volume 2: Fredericksburg to Meridian (Vintage Civil War Library)*



  






Focused on the pivotal year of 1863, the second volume of Shelby Foote’s masterful narrative history brings to life the Battle of Gettysburg and Grant’s Vicksburg campaign and covers some of the most dramatic and important moments in the Civil War.

Includes maps throughout.

"This, then, is narrative history—a kind of history that goes back to an older literary tradition.... The writing is superb...one of the historical and literary achievements of our time." —_The Washington Post Book World_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Everybody Behaves Badly: The True Story Behind Hemingway's Masterpiece The Sun Also Rises*



  






*The making of Ernest Hemingway's The Sun Also Rises, the outsize personalities who inspired it, and the vast changes it wrought on the literary world*

In the summer of 1925, Ernest Hemingway and a clique of raucous companions traveled to Pamplona, Spain, for the town’s infamous running of the bulls. Then, over the next six weeks, he channeled that trip’s maelstrom of drunken brawls, sexual rivalry, midnight betrayals, and midday hangovers into his groundbreaking novel _The Sun Also Rises._ This revolutionary work redefined modern literature as much as it did his peers, who would forever after be called the Lost Generation. But the full story of Hemingway’s legendary rise has remained untold until now. 

Lesley Blume resurrects the explosive, restless landscape of 1920s Paris and Spain and reveals how Hemingway helped create his own legend. He made himself into a death-courting, bull-fighting aficionado; a hard-drinking, short-fused literary genius; and an expatriate bon vivant. Blume’s vivid account reveals the inner circle of the Lost Generation as we have never seen it before, and shows how it still influences what we read and how we think about youth, sex, love, and excess.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nuremberg Trial*



  






Here is a gripping account of the major postwar trial of the Nazi hierarchy in World War II. _The Nuremberg Trial_ brilliantly recreates the trial proceedings and offers a reasoned, often profound examination of the processes that created international law. From the whimpering of Kaltenbrunner and Ribbentrop on the stand to the icy coolness of Goering, each participant is vividly drawn. Includes twenty-four photographs of the key players as well as extensive references, sources, biographies, and an index.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Three Wise Men: A Navy SEAL, a Green Beret, and How Their Marine Brother Became a War's Sole Survivor*



  






*From Beau Wise and Tom Sileo comes Three Wise Men, an incredible memoir of family, service and sacrifice by a Marine who lost both his brothers in combat—becoming the only "Sole Survivor" during the war in Afghanistan.*

Shortly after the 9/11 attacks, three brothers by blood became brothers in arms when each volunteered to defend their country. No military family has sacrificed more during the ensuing war, which has become the longest ever fought by America’s armed forces.

While serving in Afghanistan, US Navy SEAL veteran and CIA contractor Jeremy Wise was killed in an al Qaeda suicide bombing that devastated the US intelligence community. Less than three years later, US Army Green Beret sniper Ben Wise was fatally wounded after volunteering for a dangerous assignment during a firefight with the Taliban. Ben was posthumously awarded the Silver Star, while Jeremy received the Intelligence Star—one of the rarest awards bestowed by the U.S. government—and also a star on the CIA’s Memorial Wall.

United States Marine Corps combat veteran Beau Wise is the only known American service member to be pulled from the battlefield after losing two brothers in Afghanistan. Told in Beau’s voice, _Three Wise Men_ is an American family’s historic true story of service and sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sandworm: A New Era of Cyberwar and the Hunt for the Kremlin's Most Dangerous Hackers*



  







*The true story of the most devastating cyberattack in history and the desperate hunt to identify and track the elite Russian agents behind it, from Wired senior writer Andy Greenberg.

“Lays out in chilling detail how future wars will be waged in cyberspace and makes the case that we have done little, as of yet, to prevent it.” —Washington Post*
In 2014, the world witnessed the start of a mysterious series of cyberattacks. Targeting American utility companies, NATO, and electric grids in Eastern Europe, the strikes grew ever more brazen. They culminated in the summer of 2017, when the malware known as NotPetya was unleashed, penetrating, disrupting, and paralyzing some of the world's largest businesses—from drug manufacturers to software developers to shipping companies. At the attack's epicenter in Ukraine, ATMs froze. The railway and postal systems shut down. Hospitals went dark. NotPetya spread around the world, inflicting an unprecedented ten billion dollars in damage—the largest, most destructive cyberattack the world had ever seen.

The hackers behind these attacks are quickly gaining a reputation as the most dangerous team of cyberwarriors in history: a group known as Sandworm. Working in the service of Russia's military intelligence agency, they represent a persistent, highly skilled force, one whose talents are matched by their willingness to launch broad, unrestrained attacks on the most critical infrastructure of their adversaries. They target government and private sector, military and civilians alike.

A chilling, globe-spanning detective story, _Sandworm_ considers the danger this force poses to our national security and stability. As the Kremlin's role in foreign government manipulation comes into greater focus, _Sandworm_ exposes the realities not just of Russia's global digital offensive, but of an era where warfare ceases to be waged on the battlefield. It reveals how the lines between digital and physical conflict, between wartime and peacetime, have begun to blur—with world-shaking implications.


----------



## JonteTheArtist

'Sweet September': 'Lovers Of Spring': Aycox, Jon'te L.: 9798671495478: Amazon.com: Books


'Sweet September': 'Lovers Of Spring' [Aycox, Jon'te L.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. 'Sweet September': 'Lovers Of Spring'



www.amazon.com




My ebook is 3 dollars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Composite Creatures*



  






*How close would you hold those you love, when the end comes?*

In a society where self-preservation is as much an art as a science, Norah and Arthur are learning how to co-exist in their new little world. Though they hardly know each other, everything seems to be going perfectly – from the home they’re building together to the ring on Norah’s finger.

But survival in this world is a tricky thing, the air is thicker every day and illness creeps fast through the body. And the earth is becoming increasingly hostile to live in. Fortunately, Easton Grove is here for that in the form of a perfect little bundle to take home and harvest. You can live for as long as you keep it – or her – close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shining*



  






*Before Doctor Sleep, there was The Shining, a classic of modern American horror from the undisputed master, Stephen King.*

Jack Torrance’s new job at the Overlook Hotel is the perfect chance for a fresh start. As the off-season caretaker at the atmospheric old hotel, he’ll have plenty of time to spend reconnecting with his family and working on his writing. But as the harsh winter weather sets in, the idyllic location feels ever more remote . . . and more sinister. And the only one to notice the strange and terrible forces gathering around the Overlook is Danny Torrance, a uniquely gifted five-year-old.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miss Julia Takes Over: A Novel*



  






*The follow-up to Ann B. Ross's beloved debut that kicked off the New York Times bestselling series. Look out for Ann Ross's newest, Miss Julia Raises the Roof, coming April 2018 from Viking. *

When Miss Julia burst on the scene in her fictional debut, *Miss Julia Speaks Her Mind*, this proper lady of a certain age found her orderly world turned upside down when Hazel Marie Puckett appeared with her nine-year-old son, Little Lloyd, who looked disturbingly similar to Miss Julia's late husband. Now, in *Miss Julia Takes Over*, with her sharp tongue and iron backbone intact, Miss Julia must tackle another disruption when Hazel Marie doesn't return from a dinner date with a fund-raiser who, in Miss Julia's opinion, wears his shorts too tight. Frantic and unable to persuade the local police that Hazel Marie is in danger, Miss Julia hires J. D. Pickens to investigate, despite her reservations about his taste for beer and women. She and Little Lloyd help search for Hazel Marie, running into adventures ranging from a most indelicate display of fisticuffs to a high-speed car chase on the track of a NASCAR Speedway, all the while standing strong ...because if Miss Julia doesn't take care of things, who will?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Make No Bones (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 7)*



  






*The forensic anthropologist wonders who would steal the bones of a deceased colleague—and why: “A likable, down-to-earth, cerebral sleuth.” —Chicago Tribune*

There is not much left of the irascible Albert Evan Jasper, “dean of American forensic anthropologists,” after his demise in a fiery car crash. But in accord with his wishes, his remains—a few charred bits of bone—are installed in an Oregon museum to create a fascinating if macabre exhibit. All agree that it is a fitting end for a great forensic scientist—until what is left of him disappears in the midst of the biannual meeting (a.k.a., the “bone bash and weenie roast”) of the august WAFA—the Western Association of Forensic Anthropologists—in nearby Bend, Oregon.

Like his fellow attendees, Gideon Oliver—the Skeleton Detective—is baffled. Only the WAFA attendees could possibly have made off with the remains, but who in the world would steal something like that? And why? All had an opportunity, but who had a motive?

Soon enough, the discovery of another body in a nearby shallow grave will bring to the fore a deeper, more urgent mystery, and when one of the current attendees is found dead in his cabin, all hell breaks loose. Gideon Oliver is now faced with the most difficult challenge of his career—unmasking a dangerous, brilliant killer who knows every bit as much about forensic science as he does. Or almost.

Make No Bones _is the 7th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Total Recall: A V. I. Warshawski Novel (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 10)*



  






The bestselling V.I. Warshawski novels have dazzled readers and earned the acclaim of critics everywhere. “V.I. Warshawski rules,” writes _Newsweek,_ crowning her “the most engaging woman in detective fiction.” Of V.I.’s creator, the _Chicago Tribune_ says “Sara Paretsky has no peer.”

Now Paretsky brings her incomparable storytelling brilliance to her most powerful Warshawski novel yet. *Total Recall* follows the Chicago P.I. on a road that winds back more than fifty years — and into an intricate maze of wartime lies, heartbreaking secrets, and harrowing retribution.

For V.I., the journey begins with a national conference in downtown Chicago, where angry protesters are calling for the recovery of Holocaust assets. Replayed on the evening news is the scene of a slight man who has stood up at the conference to tell an astonishing story of a childhood shattered by the Holocaust — a story that has devastating consequences for V.I.’s cherished friend and mentor, Lotty Herschel.

Lotty was a girl of nine when she emigrated from Austria to England, one of a group of children wrenched from their parents and saved from the Nazi terror just before the war broke out. Now stunningly — impossibly — it appears that someone from that long-lost past may have returned.

With the help of a recovered-memory therapist, Paul Radbuka has recently learned his true identity. But is he who he claims to be? Or is he a cunning impostor who has usurped someone else’s history ... a history Lotty has tried to forget for over fifty years?

As a frightened V.I. watches her friend unravel, she sets out to help in the only way she can: by investigating Radbuka’s past. Already working on a difficult case for a poor family cheated of their life insurance, she tries to balance Lotty’s needs with her client’s, only to find that both are spiraling into a whirlpool of international crime that stretches from Switzerland and Germany to Chicago’s South Side.

As the atrocities of the past reach out to engulf the living, V.I. struggles to decide whose memories of a terrible war she can trust, and moves closer to a chilling realization of the truth — a truth that almost destroys her oldest friend.

With fierce emotional power, Sara Paretsky has woven a gripping and morally complex novel of crime and punishment, memory and illusion. Destined to become a suspense classic, *Total Recall* proves once again the daring and compelling genius of Sara Paretsky.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DUKE: Inspector Mislan and the Expressway Murders *



  






*For fans of Jo Nesbø, Ian Rankin, and John Burdett, a gripping crime thriller that is steeped in the grit and feel of the street:
"Inspector Mislan Latif is my kind of detective. Harry Bosch would ride shotgun with him any time."—Michael Connelly*

In the run‑up to the Eid holiday, the police department is drained of staff and the DUKE expressway jammed with vehicles, as many in Kuala Lumpur leave the capital to celebrate the end of Ramadan with their extended families. In the slow lane, a Mercedes E200 suddenly veers after several bright flashes and comes to rest against the guardrail. When the highway patrol arrives, what looked like a traffic accident turns out to be an apparent murder‑suicide of the driver and his female passenger, both having suffered gunshot wounds.

Yet, called to lend a hand with the investigation, Inspector Mislan finds something else again. The dead man and woman, a wealthy, politically connected entrepreneur and his business associate, were by all appearances engaged in a long-term affair, seemingly in love, and the crime scene doesn't add up for suicide. But then, if these two successful people were murdered, why? And how, when the car was locked from the inside? And why does the political establishment want the case closed in such an awful hurry? Once again, Mislan must find a way—with the help of his team and his politically savvy boss—to withstand the pressure from above, solve an impossible mystery, and ensure that justice prevails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fear Collector *



  






*In this thriller from a #1 New York Times–bestselling true crime author, a detective’s obsession with an infamous serial killer could lead to her demise.*

Ted Bundy. One of America’s most notorious serial killers. For two women, he is the ultimate obsession. One is a cop whose sister may have been one of Bundy’s victims. The other is a deranged groupie who corresponded with Bundy in prison—and raised her son to finish what Bundy started. To charm and seduce innocent girls. To kidnap and brutalize more women than any serial killer in history. And to lure one obsessed cop into a trap as sick and demented as Bundy himself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Saltwater Graves: A totally gripping crime thriller (Detective Casey White Book 3) *



  






*Plunging under the cold ocean surface, her long blonde hair drags in the current and she frantically kicks towards the light. With her arms and legs tied she is helpless. As water fills her lungs, she has just one regret. She never told anyone about her date.*

On a lonely stretch of coast at daybreak in North Carolina’s Outer Banks, *Detective Casey White* is shocked to find the drowned body of a much-loved local woman, *Ann Choplin*, her beautiful face covered with specks of sand. The green and white rope binding her wrists reveals the terrifying truth that this innocent mother’s death was no accident.

With the incoming tide flooding the scene and swallowing all evidence, Casey’s team has nowhere to turn… but it’s Casey who realizes this beach will be devastatingly familiar to her partner, ex-sheriff *Jericho Flynn. *His wife was found murdered here years ago, thrown into the ocean alive just like Ann. But the twisted and jealous woman guilty of that crime has been in prison for years.

Days later, *another woman is found drowned on the same beach*, her wrists tied. Casey fears a copycat killer is on the loose, playing a deadly game with Jericho by digging up the horrors of his past.

Certain that finding a link between these women will crack the case, Casey works through the night digging into their lives and finds an old photo of the two victims at school together, smiling in their cheerleader uniforms. But cold betrayal floods Casey as she sees Jericho in the background. She’d thought it was safe to let him into her life, but he never once mentioned he knew the victims. What other secrets is he hiding?

When a coil of green and white rope is found in his garage, Casey’s whole team is convinced that the mounting evidence is stacked against Jericho. But with Casey’s instincts screaming that Jericho could never hurt anyone, it will mean risking her own career—and her life—to clear his name. *If she’s wrong, she is placing her trust in a killer... but if she’s right, more innocent women are in terrible danger.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Wicked Snow*



  






*“Olsen will scare you—and you’ll love it.”
—Lee Child
*
Hannah Griffin was a girl when tragedy struck. She still remembers the flames reflected against the newly fallen snow and the bodies the police dug up—one of them her mother’s. The killer was never found….

Twenty years later Hannah is a talented CSI investigating a case of child abuse when the past comes hurtling back. A killer with unfinished business is on the hunt. And an anonymous message turns Hannah’s blood cold:

_Your Mom called . . ._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Onshore Storm: An Alan Lewrie Naval Adventure (Alan Lewrie Naval Adventures Book 24)*



  






*For over twenty years, Dewey Lambdin's devoted fans have followed the adventures of Alan Lewrie, Royal Navy, from his days as a midshipmen to captain of his own ship and, though on somewhat dubious grounds, a baronetcy.

Now comes the latest in the Alan Lewrie naval series, An Onshore Storm, where Lewrie will take on his roughest adventure: maritime life beyond the navy.*

Three mismatched troop transports, lots of 29-foot barges, and an under-strength regiment of foot—a waste of Royal Navy money, a doomed experiment, or a new way to bedevil Napoleon’s army in Italy? Either way, it’s Capt. Sir Alan Lewrie’s idea, and it seems to be working, with successful raids all along the coast of Calabria.

But it depends on timely information, and Lewrie must trust Don Julio Caesare, a lord of a Sicilian criminal underworld, and his minions, or the amateur efforts of a disorganized network of Calabrian partisans always in need of British arms and King George III’s money.

When at last the fourth transport arrives with reinforcement troops, what seems to be a blessing could turn out to be the ruin of the whole thing! Lewrie has been too successful in his career at sea and he’s made bitter, jealous enemies with powerful patrons out to crush him and his novel squadron, no matter if it’s succeeding. And there are doings back in England that Lewrie would prefer to deal with but can’t.

Lewrie has always been lucky, always finding a way to prevail—but can he this time? And if he is to be betrayed, who will do it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pretty Baby: A Gripping Novel of Psychological Suspense*



  






*A chance encounter sparks an unrelenting web of lies in this new gripping and complex psychological thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of The Good Girl.*

She sees the teenage girl on the train platform, standing in the pouring rain, clutching an infant in her arms. She boards a train and is whisked away. But she can't get the girl out of her head…

Heidi Wood has always been a charitable woman: she works for a nonprofit, takes in stray cats. Still, her husband and daughter are horrified when Heidi returns home one day with a young woman named Willow and her four-month-old baby in tow. Disheveled and apparently homeless, this girl could be a criminal—or worse. But despite her family's objections, Heidi invites Willow and the baby to take refuge in their home.

Heidi spends the next few days helping Willow get back on her feet, but as clues into Willow's past begin to surface, Heidi is forced to decide how far she's willing to go to help a stranger. What starts as an act of kindness quickly spirals into a story far more twisted than anyone could have anticipated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Accidental Medical Discoveries: How Tenacity and Pure Dumb Luck Changed the World*



  






Many of the world’s most important and life-saving devices and techniques were often discovered purely by accident. Serendipity, timing, and luck played a part in the discovery of unintentional cures and breakthroughs:

A plastic shard in an RAF pilot’s eye leads to the use of plastic for contact lenses.
The inability to remove a titanium chamber from rabbit’s bone leads to dental implants.
Viagra was discovered by a group of chemists, working in the lab to find a new drug to alleviate the pain of angina pectoris.
A stretch of five weeks of unusually warm weather in 1928 played a role in assisting Dr. Alexander Fleming in his analysis of bacterial growth and the discovery of penicillin.
After studying the effects of the venom injected by the bite of a deadly pit viper snake, chemists developed a groundbreaking drug that works to control blood pressure.

*Accidental Medical Discoveries* is an entertaining and enlightening look at the creation of 25 medical inventions that have changed the world – unintentionally. The book is presented in a lively and engaging way, and will appeal to a wide variety of readers, from history buffs to trivia fanatics to those in the medical profession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*His Very Best: Jimmy Carter, a Life*



  






*From one of America’s most-respected journalists and modern historians comes the first full-length biography of Jimmy Carter, the thirty-ninth president of the United States and Nobel Prize–winning humanitarian.*

Jonathan Alter tells the epic story of an enigmatic man of faith and his improbable journey from barefoot boy to global icon. Alter paints an intimate and surprising portrait of the only president since Thomas Jefferson who can fairly be called a Renaissance Man, a complex figure—ridiculed and later revered—with a piercing intelligence, prickly intensity, and biting wit beneath the patented smile. Here is a moral exemplar for our times, a flawed but underrated president of decency and vision who was committed to telling the truth to the American people.

Growing up in one of the meanest counties in the Jim Crow South, Carter is the only American president who essentially lived in three centuries: his early life on the farm in the 1920s without electricity or running water might as well have been in the nineteenth; his presidency put him at the center of major events in the twentieth; and his efforts on conflict resolution and global health set him on the cutting edge of the challenges of the twenty-first.

Drawing on fresh archival material and five years of extensive access to Carter and his entire family, Alter traces how he evolved from a timid, bookish child—raised mostly by a black woman farmhand—into an ambitious naval nuclear engineer writing passionate, never-before-published love letters from sea to his wife and full partner, Rosalynn; a peanut farmer and civic leader whose guilt over staying silent during the civil rights movement and not confronting the white terrorism around him helped power his quest for racial justice at home and abroad; an obscure, born-again governor whose brilliant 1976 campaign demolished the racist wing of the Democratic Party and took him from zero percent to the presidency; a stubborn outsider who failed politically amid the bad economy of the 1970s and the seizure of American hostages in Iran but succeeded in engineering peace between Israel and Egypt, amassing a historic environmental record, moving the government from tokenism to diversity, setting a new global standard for human rights, and normalizing relations with China among other unheralded and far-sighted achievements. After leaving office, Carter eradicated diseases, built houses for the poor, and taught Sunday school into his mid-nineties.

This engrossing, monumental biography will change our understanding of perhaps the most misunderstood president in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fire in the Sky: Flying in Deference of Israel*



  






*The story of a Middle Eastern pilot’s life—from his childhood in Tel Aviv during WWII to his early career in the Israeli Air Force to the Lebanon War.*

General Amos Amir’s autobiography tells the story of the man, the warrior and the commander and the story of the struggling, newly-born, Israeli Air Force. From the Six Day War of 1967 and onward, the IAF turned to be an extremely important component of the overall Israeli defense power. The years from the Sinai War in 1956, through the Six-Day-War, the Yom Kippur War in 1973 and the Lebanon War in 1982, were the years of Amir's flying, fighting and commanding career.

Amir tells his own story in talented, vivid and fluent language. He succeeds in pulling the reader into his narrow cockpit from the early stages of his flying school to later air combats and reconnaissance missions. Tense dogfights, long-range reconnaissance missions and memorable aerial episodes, including piloting a Phantom jet from the deck of the American carrier _Kitty Hawk_, are vividly described. The book reveals previously untold stories about the traumatic Yom Kippur War of 1973 and the early stages of the war in Lebanon in the 1982.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Flying Freestyle: An RAF Fast Jet Pilot's Story *



  






*A British Royal Air Force pilot recounts his 25-year career in the cockpit during the Cold War in this military memoir.*

During a twenty-five-year flying career in the RAF, Jerry Pook has flown Hunter Fighter/Ground Attack aircraft in the Gulf, Harriers in West Germany, the supersonic Starfighter with the Dutch Air Force, the Harrier in Belize, Central America and the Tornado bomber at the Tri-national Tornado Training Establishment where he trained German and Italian pilots and navigators.

Jerry had a long relationship with the Harrier Fighter/Ground Attack vertical take-off aircraft. This he flew in West Germany at the height of the Cold War operating from Wildenrath and off-base operations with Field Wing operations based in the fields and woods of the German countryside. Jerry saw action during the Falklands War when based on HMS Hermes and flying one of the few RAF Harriers in the Ground Attack role in support of the troops fighting ashore. He then enjoyed flying the American-built Starfighter RF 104G during a three-year exchange tour with the Dutch Air Force—he describes the Starfighter as “beautiful to fly, smooth and sophisticated, supremely fast and powerful—if you took liberties with it you knew it would kill you in an instant.”

After three years with No 1 (Fighter) Squadron and again flying the Harrier, he moved to the then new Tornado, flying in its bomber role. This he continued to fly operationally and in the instructional role for thirteen years until grounded from military flying for medical reasons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*By the Skin of My Teeth: Flying RAF Spitfires and Mustangs in World War II and USAF Sabre Jets in the Korean War*



  






*A career pilot’s memoir of flying fighter jets through two wars and through the evolution of aviation technology.*

This is Colin Downes’s firsthand account of flying with the Royal Air Force in war and peace during a career in military and civil aviation covering a half century. The text is filled with his personal experiences, reminiscences and impressions and is written in four parts. Part One covers the years leading to Downes’s graduation and the winning of his RAF Wings. This is followed by action-packed stories of flying propeller-driven fighters, Spitfires and Mustangs, during and just after the Second World War. Downes then tells of his unique experiences of front-line fighter operations when he flew jets with the United States Air Force during the Korean War. The final chapter covers the remainder of his RAF Service flying until retirement.

_By the Skin of My Teeth_ offers a cockpit view of some of the most pivotal battles of the 20th century and covers decades of technological advancements in aircraft development.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Victor Boys: True Stories from Forty Memorable Years of the Last V Bomber (The Jet Age Series Book 8 )*



  






*"The stirring story of the achievements of the Victor, told by those who flew it and fixed it . . . well illustrated with spectacular photographs.” —Oxford Mail*

The Handley Page Victor was the third of the three V Bombers and the most long lasting, serving in the RAF until 1993, and still doing invaluable service in the first Iraq War. Moreover, in 1982 it was only the Victor tanker fleet based on Ascension Island that made possible the Vulcan Black Buck bombing of Port Stanley airfield and the long-range reconnaissance of Argentina by Nimrods.

_Victor Boys_ tells the story of all the great things that were achieved, recounted first hand by the operators themselves, aircrew and ground crew. Starting with accounts by test pilot Johnny Allam, who undertook the major development of the aircraft, through its work as a nuclear bomber during the Cold War, testing Blue Steel in Australia, to its superb work during the Falklands War and later as a first class air-to-air refueling tanker and vital support tool for fighters and other aircraft.

Published to coincide with the Victor's 60th anniversary, the gripping text is superbly illustrated with photographs from the operators themselves, never released before. The stories are collated and set in context by Tony Blackman, ex chief test pilot of Avros who helped develop the Vulcan and initiated the development of the Victor K2 tanker. For him, initially, the Victor seemed a competitor but he now readily admits what a wonderful aircraft the Victor became.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Complete Tolkien Companion*



  






For all those who journey to J.R.R. Tolkien's Middle Earth, here is the complete guide to its lands, legends, histories, languages, and people. _The Complete Tolkien Companion_ explains, translates, and links every single reference - names, dates, places, facts, famous weapons, even food and drink - to be found in Tolkien's world, which includes not only _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ but also _The Simarillion_ and many other posthumously published works. A detailed explanation of the various Elvish writing systems, together with maps, charts, and genealogical tables, bring the remarkable genius of Tolkien and the unforgettable world and wonder of Middle Earth to life with focus and accuracy. Presented in alphabetical order for quick and easy reference, this is an indispensable accompaniment for anyone who embarks on the reading journey of a lifetime. First published in 1976, this edition has been fully revised and updated for a new century of Tolkien lovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Skinny Legs and All: A Novel*



  






An Arab and a Jew open a restaurant together across the street from the United Nations....

It sounds like the beginning of an ethnic joke, but it's the axis around which spins this gutsy, fun-loving, and alarmingly provocative novel, in which a bean can philosophizes, a dessert spoon mystifies, a young waitress takes on the New York art world, and a rowdy ******* welder discovers the lost god of Palestine--while the illusions that obscure humanity's view of the true universe fall away, one by one, like Salome's veils.

Skinny Legs and All deals with today's most sensitive issues: race, politics, marriage, art, religion, money, and lust. It weaves lyrically through what some call the "end days" of our planet. Refusing to avert its gaze from the horrors of the apocalypse, it also refuses to let the alleged end of the world spoil its mood. And its mood is defiantly upbeat.

In the gloriously inventive Tom Robbins style, here are characters, phrases, stories, and ideas that dance together on the page, wild and sexy, like Salome herself. Or was it Jezebel?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Confident Women: Swindlers, Grifters, and Shapeshifters of the Feminine Persuasion*



  






*A thoroughly entertaining and darkly humorous roundup of history’s notorious but often forgotten female con artists and their bold, outrageous scams—by the acclaimed author of Lady Killers.*

From Elizabeth Holmes and Anna Delvey to Frank Abagnale and Charles Ponzi, audacious scams and charismatic scammers continue to intrigue us as a culture. As Tori Telfer reveals in _Confident Women_, the art of the con has a long and venerable tradition, and its female practitioners are some of the best—or worst.

In the 1700s in Paris, Jeanne de Saint-Rémy scammed the royal jewelers out of a necklace made from six hundred and forty-seven diamonds by pretending she was best friends with Queen Marie Antoinette.

In the mid-1800s, sisters Kate and Maggie Fox began pretending they could speak to spirits and accidentally started a religious movement that was soon crawling with female con artists. A gal calling herself Loreta Janeta Velasquez claimed to be a soldier and convinced people she worked for the Confederacy—or the Union, depending on who she was talking to. Meanwhile, Cassie Chadwick was forging paperwork and getting banks to loan her upwards of $40,000 by telling people she was Andrew Carnegie’s illegitimate daughter.

In the 1900s, a 40something woman named Margaret Lydia Burton embezzled money all over the country and stole upwards of forty prized show dogs, while a few decades later, a teenager named Roxie Ann Rice scammed the entire NFL. And since the death of the Romanovs, women claiming to be Anastasia have been selling their stories to magazines. What about today? Spoiler alert: these “artists” are still conning. 

_Confident Women _asks the provocative question: Where does chutzpah intersect with a uniquely female pathology—and how were these notorious women able to so spectacularly dupe and swindle their victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Rattle (The Guns of Samuel Pritchard Book 1)*



  






*From acclaimed author Sean Lynch comes the epic saga of Samuel Pritchard, a young man coming of age in the Civil War, riding tall with the Texas Rangers, and becoming one of the greatest gunfighters of his time . . .

THE LEGEND BEGINS*

In 1863, a teenaged boy fled his home in Atherton, Missouri, to escape the power-hungry men who murdered his father and stole his family’s land. He joined the Confederacy under an assumed name and led guerilla raids in the Civil War. Then came a decade as a Texas Ranger. Now, after ten blood-soaked years, he is finally coming home. Finally using his real name. And finally getting revenge against the cold-hearted devils who destroyed his family and his life . . .

This is the story of Samuel Pritchard. Now a small town sheriff with a long history of violence, a deep sense of honor, and wild streak of justice as dangerous as the guns that made him famous . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cottonmouth (The Guns of Samuel Pritchard Book 2)*



  






*A legendary gunfighter can never outrun the ghosts of his past. But he can outshoot them. Acclaimed author Sean Lynch’s epic saga of Samuel Pritchard continues—with a venegance . . .

CALLING ALL KILLERS*

1874. After losing his innocence in the Civil War and risking his life as a Texas Ranger, Samuel Pritchard has finally settled into a peaceful life in his hometown of Atherton, Missouri. As marshall, he hopes to put his bloody past behind him. To see his sister marry his lifelong friend. To find a wife and raise a family. For the first time in his life, Pritchard isn’t gunning for anyone—and no one is gunning for him. Or so he thinks. Strangers have arrived in Atherton. Hard-eyed men with guns. Someone has placed a bounty on Pritchard’s head: $10,000 in gold, deposited anonymously in a Wells Fargo bank, payable to anyone who puts the legendary pistolero in a pine box. . . .

This is the story of Samuel Pritchard. A small-town sheriff with a larger-than-life reputation, lightning-fast guns, and a long list of enemies who’d love to see him dead. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Martin Rhodes Series (A Private Investigator Mystery Series of Crime and Suspense, Martin Rhodes)*



  






*This edition includes THREE books in the best-selling Martin Rhodes series, PLUS the introductory novella, and is over 800 pages of murder, mystery, crime, and suspense.

(excerpt from CLOSE YOUR EYES)
Martin Rhodes could not believe he was living the life of a vagabond. He had no money and no home. He was once a respected homicide detective for the Newport Police Department, but one single action had turned his life upside down. He had gone from catching criminals to becoming one. He had spent ten years in prison for murder.*


_Gritty, fast-paced, and utterly suspenseful. You will stay up all night to finish it!_


*Close Your Eyes (Book 1)*
A serial killer is leaving dismembered bodies on trains for passengers to find and he will stop at nothing to get his message across.

*Cross Your Heart (Book 2)*
Someone is luring married men to motel rooms where they are executed for their infidelity.

*Say Your Prayers (Book 3)*
A killer is enacting his own form of justice by hanging dead bodies for all to see.

*Fear Your Enemy (Book 0)*
A convicted homicide detectives gets involved in an investigation that is more personal than he ever thought imaginable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.10

*Lost Boys: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 26)*




  






*Faye Kellerman returns with an atmospheric, fast-paced mystery set in bucolic upstate New York, full of unexpected twists and turns that build to a shocking and surprising end—the latest thrilling entry in her New York Times bestseller Decker/Lazarus series.*

When Bertram Lanz goes missing from a local diner near Greenbury, the entire community of the small upstate New York town volunteers to search the surrounding woods. Bertram had been on a field trip with the staff and fellow residents of the Loving Care Home when he vanished.

When no trace of the man is found, the disappearance quickly becomes an official missing persons case and is assigned to detectives Peter Decker and his partner Tyler McAdams. As their investigation deepens, the seasoned Decker becomes convinced that Bertram hadn’t lost his way but must have left with someone he knew. Soon Decker discovers that Elsie Schulung, a recently fired nurse who had worked at the home, seemed to be especially interested in Bertram. But answers prove elusive when Elsie disappears and human blood is found in her kitchen.

These complications prove to be only the beginning. While combing the woods, searchers discover the remains of one of three young men who had vanished during a camping trip. And for Decker, personal problems are adding pressure as well. After a ten-year absence, the biological mother of Decker and Rina’s foster son, Gabriel, has suddenly appeared in New York, children in tow, wreaking emotional havoc on the young man.

Juggling the personal and professional, a hot case and a cold case, Decker and McAdams race to find answers, sifting through cabinets of old files, a plethora of clues and evidence, and discouraging dead ends. As ongoing searches for Bertram and the campers’ missing remains continue, the frustrated detectives begin to wonder if the woods will ever give up its dark secrets...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Convince Me: A Novel*



  






*A charismatic man’s death exposes the secrets he kept, revealing him to family and friends as an unrepentant pathological liar in this explosive thriller from film producer and author Nina Sadowsky.

“Convince Me will keep readers guessing until the very end.”—New York Times bestselling author Karin Slaughter*

Justin Childs is handsome, likeable, smart. A devoted son to his mother, Carol; a loving husband to his wife, Annie; and a sure-footed, savvy business partner to his best friend from college, Will. To so many, the perfect man.

He’s also a liar. And now he’s dead.

When Justin’s body is retrieved from the wreckage of a car accident, his death leaves his loved ones with more questions than answers. In life, his charm and easygoing nature inspired trust, making him friends wherever he went. Now that he’s gone, the cracks begin to show: disturbing discrepancies in his company’s financials, unaccounted-for absences, a medical record that appears to be entirely fabricated. 

As the secrets and betrayals pile up, Annie, Carol, and Will realize their beloved Justin was not the man they thought he was. And why was he found dead with Valium in his system when he notoriously detested drugs? Was the crash that killed him really an accident—or did Justin finally get caught in something he couldn’t lie his way out of? 

_Convince Me_ is a chilling look at what makes a sociopath in an age of untruth—and a high-octane, surprising read to its very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wayfaring Stranger: A Novel (A Holland Family Novel)*



  






*In his most ambitious work yet, New York Times bestseller James Lee Burke tells a classic American story through one man’s unforgettable life.*

In 1934, sixteen-year-old Weldon Avery Holland happens upon infamous criminals Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow after one of their notorious armed robberies. A confrontation with the outlaws ends with Weldon firing a gun, unsure whether it hit its mark.

Ten years later, Second Lieutenant Weldon Holland barely survives the Battle of the Bulge, in the process saving the lives of his sergeant, Hershel Pine, and a young Spanish prisoner of war, Rosita Lowenstein—a woman who holds the same romantic power over him as the strawberry blonde Bonnie Parker, and is equally mysterious. The three return to Texas where Weldon and Hershel get in on the ground floor of the nascent oil business.

In just a few years’ time Weldon will spar with the jackals of the industry, rub shoulders with dangerous men, and win and lose fortunes twice over. But it is the prospect of losing his one true love that will spur his most reckless act yet—one inspired by that encounter long ago with the outlaws of his youth.

A tender love story and pulse-pounding thriller, _Wayfaring Stranger_ “is a sprawling historical epic full of courage and loyalty and optimism and good-heartedness that reads like an ode to the American Dream” (Benjamin Percy, _Poets & Writers_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Botany of Desire: A Plant's-Eye View of the World*



  






*The book that helped make Michael Pollan, the New York Times bestselling author of Cooked and The Omnivore’s Dilemma, one of the most trusted food experts in America*

In 1637, one Dutchman paid as much for a single tulip bulb as the going price of a town house in Amsterdam. Three and a half centuries later, Amsterdam is once again the mecca for people who care passionately about one particular plant—though this time the obsessions revolves around the intoxicating effects of marijuana rather than the visual beauty of the tulip. How could flowers, of all things, become such objects of desire that they can drive men to financial ruin?

In _The Botany of Desire,_ Michael Pollan argues that the answer lies at the heart of the intimately reciprocal relationship between people and plants. In telling the stories of four familiar plant species that are deeply woven into the fabric of our lives, Pollan illustrates how they evolved to satisfy humankinds’s most basic yearnings—and by doing so made themselves indispensable. For, just as we’ve benefited from these plants, the plants, in the grand co-evolutionary scheme that Pollan evokes so brilliantly, have done well by us. The sweetness of apples, for example, induced the early Americans to spread the species, giving the tree a whole new continent in which to blossom. So who is really domesticating whom?

Weaving fascinating anecdotes and accessible science into gorgeous prose, Pollan takes us on an absorbing journey that will change the way we think about our place in nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Making of Henry VIII (Uncovering the Tudors)*



  






*An essential biography that uncovers the childhood and youth of Henry VIII! Perfect for readers of Alison Weir, Tracy Borman and Antonia Fraser.

What transformed a chivalrous prince into a tyrannical king?*


Henry VIII is one of England’s most famous kings, yet what do we know of his childhood? What was life like for the young prince growing up in the royal palaces? And just how influential were the people surrounding Henry in shaping the suspicious, vain and ruthless monarch he would later become?

Marie Louise Bruce’s engrossing account of Henry’s formative years brings to life the splendour of the Tudor court and of Henry’s childhood, from his birth at the palace of Placentia at Greenwich in 1491 to his accession to the throne at the age of seventeen in 1509.

Henry Tudor’s upbringing was one of luxury and adulation, of sumptuous feasts, horsemanship, tournaments and jousting. Yet it was overshadowed by threat and uncertainty, and the rebellions conspirators, traitors and pretenders of his youth were to contribute to the prince’s sense of insecurity in later life.

Drawing on a wealth of contemporary sources, Bruce paints a vivid picture of Henry’s boyhood – what he ate and wore, the games he played and the ceremonies he attended. She also evaluates the characters of the people surrounding the prince, and of the wider social events that influenced and shaped the future king of England.

_The Making of Henry VIII_ provides fascinating insight into the childhood and youth of this Renaissance prince. It is an ideal read for those who wish to find out more about the domestic details of young Henry’s daily life and the people who shared it, the lessons of his times and surroundings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Meade and Lee at Rappahannock Station: The Army of the Potomac’s First Post-Gettysburg Offensive, From Kelly’s Ford to the Rapidan, October 21 to November 20, 1863 *



  






Contrary to popular belief, the Eastern Theater during the late summer and fall of 1863 was anything but inconsequential. Generals George Meade and Robert E. Lee continued where they had left off, boldly maneuvering the chess pieces of war to gain a decisive strategic and tactical advantage. Cavalry actions and pitched battles made it clear to anyone paying attention that the war in Virginia was a long way from having been decided at Gettysburg. This period of the war was the first and only time Meade exercised control of the Army of the Potomac on his own terms, but historians and students alike have all but ignored it. Jeffrey Wm Hunt brilliantly rectifies this oversight in _Meade and Lee at Rappahannock Station: The Army of the Potomac’s First Post-Gettysburg Offensive, from Kelly’s Ford to the Rapidan, October 21 to November 20, 1863_.

It was a fascinating time in north-central Virginia. After recovering from the carnage of Gettysburg, the Richmond War Department sent James Longstreet and two divisions from Lee’s army to reinforce Braxton Bragg’s Army of Tennessee, where they helped win the Battle of Chickamauga. Washington followed suit soon thereafter by sending two of Meade’s corps (the XI and XII) to reinforce William Rosecrans’ Army of the Cumberland. Despite his weakened state, Lee took advantage of the opportunity and launched a daring offensive that drove Meade back on Washington but ended in a bloody defeat at Bristoe Station on October 14.

What happened next is the subject of Meade and Lee at Rappahannock Station, a fast-paced and dynamic account of Lee’s bold strategy to hold the Rappahannock River line as the Army of the Potomac retraced its steps south. Pressured by Washington to fight but denied strategic flexibility, Meade launched a risky offensive to carry Lee’s Rappahannock defenses and bring on a decisive battle. The dramatic fighting included a stunning Federal triumph at Rappahannock Station—which destroyed two entire Confederate brigades—that gave Meade the upper hand and the initiative in his deadly duel with Lee, who retreated south to a new position behind the Rapidan River. It seemed as though Lee’s vaunted Army of Northern Virginia had lost its magic after its defeat in Pennsylvania.

Hunt’s third installment in his award-winning Meade and Lee series is grounded upon official reports, regimental histories, letters, newspapers, and other archival sources. Together, they provide a day-by-day, and sometimes minute-by-minute, account of the Union army’s first post-Gettysburg offensive action and Lee’s efforts to repel it. In addition to politics, strategy, and tactics, Hunt’s pen ably examines the intricate command relationships, Lee’s questionable decision-making, and the courageous spirit of the fighting men. Complete with original maps and outstanding photographs, _Meade and Lee at Rappahannock Station_ is a significant contribution to Civil War literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Exodus from the Alamo: The Anatomy of the Last Stand Myth*



  






A startling new analysis of one of America’s most glorious battles . . . Contrary to movie and legend, we now know that the defenders of the Alamo in the war for Texan independence—including Davy Crockett, Jim Bowie and William B. Travis—did not die under brilliant sunlight, defending their positions against hordes of Mexican infantry. Instead the Mexicans launched a predawn attack, surmounting the walls in darkness, forcing a wild melee inside the fort before many of its defenders had even awoken. In this book, Dr. Tucker, after deep research into recently discovered Mexican accounts and the forensic evidence, informs us that the traditional myth of the Alamo is even more off-base: most of the Alamo’s defenders died in breakouts from the fort, cut down by Santa Anna’s cavalry that had been pre-positioned to intercept the escapees. To be clear, a number of the Alamo’s defenders hung on inside the fort, fighting back every way they could. Captain Dickinson, with cannon atop the chapel (in which his wife hid), fired repeatedly into the Mexican throng of enemy cavalry until he was finally cut down. The controversy on Crockett still remains, though the recently authenticated diary of the Mexican de la Pena offers evidence that he surrendered. The most startling aspect of this book is that most of the Texans, in two gallantly led groups, broke out of the fort after the enemy had broken in, and the primary fights took place on the plain outside. Still fighting desperately, the Texans’ retreat was halted by cavalry, and afterward Mexican lancers plied their trade with bloodcurdling charges into the midst of the remaining resisters. Notoriously, Santa Anna burned the bodies of the Texans who had dared stand against him. As this book proves in thorough detail, the funeral pyres were well outside the fort—that is, where the two separate groups of escapers fell on the plain, rather than in the Alamo itself. PHILLIP THOMAS TUCKER earned his Ph.D. in American History from St. Louis University in 1990. The author or editor of more than 20 books on military history, several of which have won national and state awards for scholarship, he has worked as a U.S. Air Force Historian for nearly two decades in Washington, DC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lapham's Raiders: Guerrillas in the Philippines, 1942–1945 *



  






*A US soldier recounts his extensive guerilla campaign against the Japanese occupation of the Philippines in this thoroughly researched WWII memoir.*

On December 8th, 1941, the day after the attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese invaded the Philippine Islands, catching American forces unprepared and forcing their eventual surrender. Among the American soldiers who managed to avoid capture was twenty-five-year-old Lieutenant Robert Lapham, who played a major role in the resistance to the brutal Japanese occupation.

After emerging from the jungles of Bataan, Lapham built and commanded a devastating guerrilla force behind enemy lines. His Luzon Guerrilla Armed Forces evolved into an army of thirteen thousand men that eventually controlled the entire northern half of Luzon's great Central Plain, an area of several thousand square miles. In _Lapham’s Raiders_, Lapham and historian Bernard Norling reconstruct the drama of the LGAF through letters, records and the recollections of Lapham and others.

_Lapham’s Raiders_ sheds light on the clandestine activities of the LGAF and other guerrilla operations, assess the damages of war to the Filipino people, and discuss the United States' postwar treatment of the newly independent Philippine nation. It also examines Japan's wartime failures in the Philippines and elsewhere, and of America's postwar failure to fully realize opportunities there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Agent High Pockets*



  






*“To me Claire Phillips is four people:

First she is a fellow soldier’s widow.

Second, she is “High-Pockets,” the outstanding and resourceful spy operating in Jap-held Manila for over 2 years.

Third, she is a guerrilla officer; determined and able leader and organizer of the Manila underground.

Last, she is ‘Comadre,’ the intensely patriotic, and spiritually strong godmother of ragged, desperate men.” Major John Peyton Boone*

_Agent High Pockets_ is the remarkable story of a fascinating woman who under the pressures of war found any resourceful means to aid her friends against their common enemy, the Japanese, through the tumultuous years of World War Two.

This memoir, written by Claire Phillips, shortly after World War Two provides brilliant detail into her life as she spied, smuggled information, and funneled aid to American guerilla fighters who were hidden in the jungles surrounding Manila.

Shortly after arriving in the Philippines she fell in love with Sgt. John V. Phillips and became engaged to marry him. But before the ceremony could take place the Japanese Imperial Army invaded, forcing Phillips and her fiancé to retreat to the Bataan peninsula and conduct a quick ceremony in the jungle.

Claire’s resourcefulness allowed her survive through these turbulent years and she opened a nightclub, Club Tsubaki, on the Manila waterfront. The Japanese officers who frequented it had little knowledge that they were paying for the contraband that Claire and her friends were smuggling to POW camps and their loud, drunken conversations were being quickly relayed to American guerillas in the surrounding jungles.

She could not evade Japanese authorities forever, however, and in May 1944 she was arrested. While at the notorious Bilibid Prison she endured numerous forms of torture but refused to give any information away.

This remarkable account should be essential reading for anyone interested in the war in the Pacific and how civilians who had been caught up in the conflict fought to survive and support their country.

Claire was later given the Medal of Freedom for her activities through the course of the war. Her citation reads: “By direction of the President, under the provisions of Army Regulations 600-45, the Medal of Honor is awarded to you by the Commander-in-Chief, Far East, for the meritorious service which has aided the United States in the prosecution of the war against Japan in the Southwest Pacific Areas, from June 1942 to June 1944.”

After she returned to the United States she wrote her account of this time which was published as _Manila Espionage_ in 1947. Her book was the basis of a Hollywood feature film, _I Was an American Spy_, released in 1951 and starring Anne Dvorak as Phillips. She died of meningitis in 1960.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Behind Japanese Lines: An American Guerrilla in the Philippines *



  






*This WWII combat memoir offers a rare firsthand account of the Allied guerilla forces fighting the Japanese occupation of the Philippines.*

In the Spring of 1942, US and Philippine forces lost the Battle of Bataan, leaving control of the Bataan Peninsula and the island of Corregidor to the Japanese. After the devastating loss, the Allied forces stationed across the Philippine Archipelago were supposed to surrender. Yet many of them refused, escaping into the mountains and jungles to form guerilla units. In _Behind Japanese Lines_ one of those brave soldiers, Ray Hunt, recounts his experiences as part of the Allied resistance against the Japanese occupation.

After escaping the Bataan Death March, Ray organized a troop of guerillas who went on to make noteworthy contributions to the Filipino-American reconquest of the Philippines. Ray’s story sheds important light on US-Filipino relations during World War II, as well as the realities of fighting both the Imperial Japanese Army and the Hukbalahap communist guerillas.

*"Stands out for the vividness of its detail, its effort to sort fact from legend, and its tribute to the heroism of the resistance movement, which was almost entirely Filipino.” —Choice*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fall of the Philippines*



  






A detailed description of the three-month defense of Bataan, the siege of Corregidor, the soldier's life in the crowded intimacy of Malinta Tunnel, MacArthur's evacuation, and the surrender of 78,000 American and Allied troops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ike's Mystery Man: The Secret Lives of Robert Cutler*



  






*A “superb and harrowing history” of the Cold War, the Lavender Scare—and Eisenhower's first National Security Advisor (The Guardian)*

President Eisenhower's National Security Advisor Robert “Bobby” Cutler shaped US Cold War strategy in far more consequential ways than previously understood. A lifelong Republican, Cutler also served three Democratic presidents. The life of any party, he was a tight-lipped loyalist who worked behind the scenes to get things done. While Cutler’s contributions to the public sphere may not have received, until now, the consideration they deserve, the story of his private life has never before been told.

Cutler struggled throughout his years in the White House to discover and embrace his own sexual identity and orientation, and he was in love with a man half his age, NSC staffer Skip Koons. Cutler poured his emotions into a six-volume diary and dozens of letters that have been hidden from history. Steve Benedict, who was White House security officer, Cutlers’ friend and Koons’ friend and former lover, preserved Cutler’s papers. All three men served Eisenhower at a time when anyone suspected of “sexual perversion”, i.e. homosexuality, was banned from federal employment and vulnerable to security sweeps by the FBI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Thousand Days: John F. Kennedy in the White House*



  






*Pulitzer Prize and National Book Award winner: “Of all the Kennedy books . . . this is the best.” —Time*

Arthur M. Schlesinger Jr. served as special assistant to President John F. Kennedy throughout his presidency—from the long and grueling campaign to Kennedy’s tragic and unexpected assassination by Lee Harvey Oswald. In _A Thousand Days_, Schlesinger combines intimate knowledge as one of President Kennedy’s inner circle with sweeping research and historic context to provide a look at one of the most legendary presidential administrations in American history.

From JFK’s battle with Nixon during the 1960 election, to the seemingly charmed inaugural days, to international conflict and domestic unrest, Schlesinger takes a close and fond, but unsparing, look at Kennedy’s tenure in the White House, covering well-known successes, like his involvement in the Civil Rights movement; infamous humiliations, like the Bay of Pigs; and often overlooked struggles, like the Skybolt missile mix-up, alike.

Praised by the_ New York Times _as “at once a masterly literary achievement and a work of major historical significance,”_ A Thousand Days_ is not only a fascinating look at an American president, but a towering achievement in historical documentation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Powerless*



  






*Nothing Can Prepare You. . .*

It strikes without warning. A massive geomagnetic solar storm that destroys every power grid in the northern hemisphere. North America is without lights, electricity, phones, and navigation systems. In one week, the human race is flung back to the Dark Ages.

*Nothing Can Save You. . .*

In Boulder, Colorado, weather technicians watch in horror as civilization collapses around them. Planes are falling out of the skies. Cars are dead. Pandemonium and terror grip the Northern Hemisphere. As nuclear reactors across North America face inevitable meltdowns, the U.S. President remains powerless in a heavily guarded White House. From London to Boston to Anchorage, there is no food, no water, no hope. It's every man for himself. . .and it will only get worse.

*Survival Is Everything.*

Only one man--army veteran Zeke Marshall--is prepared to handle a nightmare like this. But when he tries to reunite with his family in Dallas--across a lawless terrain as deadly as any battlefield--he discovers there are worse things in life than war. And there are terrible and unthinkable things he'll have to do to survive. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bitten (An Otherworld Novel Book 1)*



  






*THE FIRST NOVEL IN THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING OTHERWORLD SERIES.

“Frisky...Tells a rather sweet love story, and suggests that being a wolf may be more comfortable for a strong, smart woman than being human.”—The New York Times Book Review
*
Elena Michaels is the world’s only female werewolf. And she’s tired of it. Tired of a life spent hiding and protecting, a life where her most important job is hunting down rogue werewolves. Tired of a world that not only accepts the worst in her–her temper, her violence—but requires it. Worst of all, she realizes she’s growing content with that life, with being that person.

So she left the Pack and returned to Toronto where she’s trying to live as a human. When the Pack leader calls asking for her help fighting a sudden uprising, she only agrees because she owes him. Once this is over, she’ll be squared with the Pack and free to live life as a human. Which is what she wants. Really.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Song of Kali *



  






*The World Fantasy Award winner by the author of the Hyperion Cantos and Carrion Comfort: An American finds himself encircled by horrors in Calcutta.*

Praised by Dean Koontz as “the best novel in the genre I can remember,” _Song of Kali_ follows an American magazine editor who journeys to the brutally bleak, poverty-stricken Indian city in search of a manuscript by a mysterious poet—but instead is drawn into an encounter with the cult of Kali, goddess of death.

A chilling voyage into the squalor and violence of the human condition, this novel is considered by many to be the best work by the author of _The Terror_, who has been showered with accolades, including the Bram Stoker Award, the International Horror Guild Award, and the Hugo Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grass Is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank*



  






*The “marvelously funny” and much-loved humorist explores the perils of suburban living in this New York Times bestseller (Vogue).*
For years, the Bombecks have heard rumors of a magical land called Suburbia where the air is clean, the grass is trimmed, and children don’t risk getting mugged on their walk to school. After watching their friends flee the city for subdivided utopias like Bonaparte’s Retreat and Mortgage Mañana, Erma and her family load up their belongings and cry, “Station wagons . . . ho!” But life on the suburban frontier is not as perfect as they had hoped. The trees are stunted, the house is cramped, and there’s no grass at all. But the Bombecks will make do, for they are suburbanites now—the last true pioneers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moon Dance: A Samantha Moon Paranormal Mystery (Vampire for Hire Book 1)*



  






*Six years ago, federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happened, an attack that changed her life forever...*

Now, the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, one which forces her to quit her day job and work the night shift as a private investigator.

In _Moon Dance_, Sam is hired by defense attorney, Kingsley Fulcrum, to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, she soon discovers her client isn't exactly who he appears to be; after all, there's a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

With his seductive help, Sam will begin to understand who she is and what she's capable of―all while tracking down a brutal killer determined to end her immortal life before it truly begins...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sick of Shadows (Elizabeth MacPherson Book 1)*



  






The book that started it all for Edgar Award winner Sharyn McCrumb's widely acclaimed series featuring amateur sleuth Elizabeth MacPherson.
When delicate Eileen Chandler is set to marry, her family fears the man is a fortune hunter. Thank goodness, Eileen's cousin Elizabeth MacPherson comes early for support. Unfortunately, Elizabeth also has some detecting to do, as a dead body is found, and none of the wedding party is above suspicion....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Betty Snickerdoodle Mysteries (Books 1-3)*



  






*Cozy mysteries with laughs, sass, plenty of surprises and plenty of heart!*

Bea Sickles is a little old lady who's not at all what people expect. She's a bit like an unexpectedly delightful dessert, a little salty on the outside, sweet in the middle, and very, very rich. In book one, _The Return of Betty Snickerdoodle_, a crook with more nerve than brains decides to shake Bea down. Bea decides to teach him a lesson, and a race to see who wins ensues.

_A Sleuth Is Born_ in book two, as Bea decides to try her hand at mystery writing. Just like her role model, Jessica Fletcher, Bea digs into amateur detective work -- to bring realism to her writing, mainly, but also because a mysterious death a the high-stakes charity poker tournament at her brand new inn just might be _murder._

The third book in the series, _Bake It Like Betty_, opens with Bea heading to jail just as BettyCon, the Betty Snickerdoodle fan convention, is kicking off. Can Bea's loyal gang of smarties -- led by her brilliant, beautiful, and determined young sidekick, Angela -- get her off the hook in time for the big baking contest?

The Betty Snickerdoodle Mystery series blends humor, adventure, and mystery in warm, cozy, page-turning stories. Get all three in one handy volume in this box set -- and see for yourself why reviewers love Betty!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mark: (Henry Parker Suspense Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*Henry Parker’s life is looking up.*
*He just landed his dream job as a reporter at the renowned New York Gazette, has a great girlfriend, and the world at his fingertips.*
Henry is smart. Ambitious. Determined. He’s ready to take the world by storm. But Henry's dream is about to turn into a nightmare...

*˃˃˃ On his first assignment, a man ends up dead, and Henry finds himself on the run and accused of murder.*
On his trail is a dogged cop who wants to see Henry behind bars, and a ruthless, demented assassin who wants to see Henry dead.

*˃˃˃ Henry’s only hope of survival is a woman he barely knows, as they embark on a cross-country flight barely one step ahead of disaster.*
The only chance he has to clear his name is to find the truth about the bizarre murder, and to uncover a secret that some very dangerous people are willing to kill to conceal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Guilty: (Henry Parker Suspense Thrillers Book 2) *



  






As New York City sleeps, Athena Paradis, supermodel, heiress, and one of the most glamorous and desired women in the world, steps onto the red carpet at an exclusive nightclub. Suddenly a shot rings out in the night and Athena dies on the red carpet. Henry Parker begins to investigate the famous starlet's death, but when another public murder is committed it shakes the city to its core. Both murders follow the same pattern, and appear to be more like executions. And when Henry discovers a shocking link between the two murders, signs point to a psychopath who seems to be inspired by one of the most notorious killers in history.

But as he gets closer to the truth, Henry finds himself in the crosshairs of the very killer he's trying to find. A killer with a demented code whose targets are anything but random. Because in his world there's a fine line between good and evil, and the only difference between innocence and guilt depends on who's holding the gun....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Stolen: (Henry Parker Suspense Thrillers Book 3) *



  






*Named one of the Best Books of the Year by The Strand
Nominated for the Shamus Award*

Five years ago, young Daniel Linwood disappeared without a trace. There were no ransom demands. His body was never found. After holding out hope for years, his family presumed him dead and tried to move on. But five years after his disappearance, Daniel Linwood suddenly appears at his parents' front door. Without a scratch. And with no memory of the last five years...

Henry Parker is granted the first interview with Daniel Linwood's family. But in talking to Daniel, he realizes that there are similarities between the boy's disappearance and a number of child abductions dating back over the past decade. But to get to the bottom of these heinous crimes, Henry must turn to the woman who still owns a piece of his heart.

And when Henry finds evidence that more children are in danger of disappearing, he's willing to put everything on the line to stop a criminal. Because it's only a matter of time before another child is snatched away...and the clock is ticking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Other Daughter: A Novel*



  






Twenty years ago, Melanie Stokes was abandoned in a Boston hospital, then adopted by a wealthy young couple. Gifted with loving parents, a doting brother, and an indulgent uncle, Melanie has always considered herself lucky. Until the first cryptic, threatening note arrives: “You Get What You Deserve.”

Melanie has no memory of her life before the adoption. Now someone wants her to remember it all—even the darkest nightmare the Stokes family ever faced: the murder of their first daughter. As Melanie pursues every lead and chases every shadow in search of her real identity, two seemingly unrelated events from her past will come together in a dangerous explosion of truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sixth Commandment (The Commandment Series Book 1)*



  






*A New York Times–bestselling thriller of medicine and murder by an Edgar Award–winning legend of suspense.*

The Bingham Foundation is one of the most important scientific charities in the country, giving grants that can make or break a researcher’s career. When they get a proposal that seems too good to be true, they send hardened investigator Samuel Todd to confirm that the science holds up. A cynical detective with a sixth sense for deception and a bad habit of committing adultery, Todd has never met a liar he couldn’t crack. But he’s never met anyone like T. G. Thorndecker.

Thorndecker won the Nobel Prize in his thirties, and his work continues to push the outer limits of modern technology. After years of secret research, he claims to have made a breakthrough in the war against aging. When he requests a million-dollar grant from the Bingham Foundation, Todd goes to find out if he’s on the level. As he digs into the demise of Thorndecker’s first wife and late-night happenings in the lab, Todd comes face to face with a medical mystery that blurs the line between life and death.

The author of the bestselling Edward X. Delaney series, called “a master of suspense” by the _Washington Post_, was one of the most popular thriller authors of the twentieth century. _The Sixth Commandment_ shows that his work remains as irresistibly exciting as ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*You Will Pay *



  






*The deadly secrets of a long-ago summer lead to a reunion with a ruthless killer in the #1 New York Times bestselling author’s detective thriller.*

It starts as a prank—a way for teenage counselors to blow off steam after a long summer at Camp Horseshoe on the Oregon coast. Jo-Beth Chancellor wants to give Monica O’Neal a little scare. Monica has it coming, and no one will get hurt—so what could go wrong? Everything.

Twenty years later, Lucas Dalton, a senior detective with the sheriff’s department, is investigating human remains discovered in a cavern on the former campgrounds. Lucas knows the spot well. His preacher father ran the camp, and Lucas worked there that infamous summer when two girls went missing. No one knows what happened, though with a dangerous convict on the loose, gossip was rife that they were kidnapped, or worse.

Now seven former female counselors are coming back to the small Oregon town—among them, Bernadette Alsace, the woman Lucas never forgot. Each one knows something about that terrible night. Each promised not to tell. And as they reunite, a new horror unfolds. First comes the simple, terrifying text message: _YOU WILL PAY._ Then, the murders begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Looks: A Novel (A Charlie Waldo Novel Book 1)*



  






*A razor-sharp, exquisitely paced, madly fun debut thriller that gleefully lampoons Hollywood culture and introduces the highly eccentric yet brilliant ex-detective gone rogue: Charlie Waldo.*

There are run-of-the-mill eccentric Californians, and then there's former detective Charlie Waldo.

Waldo, a onetime LAPD superstar, now lives in solitude deep in the woods, pathologically committed to owning no more than one hundred possessions. He has left behind his career and his girlfriend, Lorena, to pay self-imposed penance for an awful misstep on an old murder case. But the old ghosts are about to come roaring back.

There are plenty of difficult actors in Hollywood, and then there's Alastair Pinch.

Alastair is a onetime Royal Shakespeare Company thespian who now slums it as the "wise" Southern judge on a tacky network show. He's absurdly rich, often belligerent, and typically drunk--a damning combination when Alastair's wife is found dead on their living room floor and he can't remember what happened.

Waldo's old flame Lorena, hiding peril of her own, draws him toward the case, and Alastair's greedy network convinces Waldo to take it on. But after such a long time away from both civilization and sleuthing--and plagued by a confounding array of assailants who want him gone--Waldo must navigate complicated webs of ego and deceit to clear Alastair's name . . . or confirm his guilt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The First Casualty*



  






*The first casualty when war comes is truth . . .

Flanders, June 1917: a British officer and celebrated poet, is shot dead. *,

He is killed not by German fire, but while recuperating from shell shock well behind the lines.

A young English soldier is arrested and, although he protests his innocence, charged with his murder.

*Douglas Kingsley* is a conscientious objector, previously a detective with the London police, now imprisoned for his beliefs. He is released and sent to France in order to secure a conviction. Forced to conduct his investigations amidst the hell of The Third Battle of Ypres, Kingsley soon discovers that both the evidence and the witnesses he needs are quite literally disappearing into the mud that surrounds him.

Ben Elton's tenth novel is a gut-wrenching historical drama which explores some fundamental questions:

*What is murder? What is justice in the face of unimaginable daily slaughter? And where is the honour in saving a man from the gallows if he is only to be returned to die in a suicidal battle?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Phantom Money*



  






*The trial of a lifetime is about to begin . . .*
Declan Collins, the brilliant criminal defense lawyer at the center of _Phantom Money_, is the author of a screenplay woven around an ingenious money laundering scheme. The script is nothing more than an artistic dalliance for the busy lawyer until Matt Esposito, Collins’s best friend, gives it to Blackpool Studios—an obscure film company with an outsized acquisition budget. A week later, Collins and Esposito are on a private jet to Mexico. They’re supposed to be meeting with an investor who is interested in making the screenplay into a movie. In fact, the meeting is with Ramon Cayetano, the head of a powerful Mexican drug cartel.

Collins and Esposito are about to enter a world of intrigue, violence, and mortal danger. To survive, they will need to secretly launder a mountain of money in an impossibly short time, deceive an FBI strike team, and outwit a drug lord whose minions are watching their every move.

_Phantom Money_ is a high-intensity thriller with an intricate plot, a fascinating cast of characters, and an explosive climax that will leave readers spellbound from start to finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Outlaw Ocean: Journeys Across the Last Untamed Frontier*



  






*An adrenaline-fueled tour of a vast, lawless and rampantly criminal world that few have ever seen: the high seas.*

There are few remaining frontiers on our planet. But perhaps the wildest, and least understood, are the world's oceans: too big to police, and under no clear international authority, these immense regions of treacherous water play host to rampant criminality and exploitation.

Traffickers and smugglers, pirates and mercenaries, wreck thieves and repo men, vigilante conservationists and elusive poachers, seabound abortion providers, clandestine oil-dumpers, shackled slaves and cast-adrift stowaways -- drawing on five years of perilous and intrepid reporting, often hundreds of miles from shore, Ian Urbina introduces us to the inhabitants of this hidden world. Through their stories of astonishing courage and brutality, survival and tragedy, he uncovers a globe-spanning network of crime and exploitation that emanates from the fishing, oil and shipping industries, and on which the world's economies rely.

Both a gripping adventure story and a stunning exposé, this unique work of reportage brings fully into view for the first time the disturbing reality of a floating world that connects us all, a place where anyone can do anything because no one is watching.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sextants of Beijing: Global Currents in Chinese History*



  






*This powerful work puts to rest the long-held myth that Chinese civilization is monolithic, unchanging, and perennially cut off from the rest of the world.*


An inviting history of China from the days of the ancient Silk Road to the present, this book describes a civilization more open and engaged with the rest of the world than we think. Whether in trade, religious belief, ideology, or technology, China has long taken part in fruitful exchange with other cultures. With implications for our understanding of and our policies toward China, this is a must read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lincoln and the Irish: The Untold Story of How the Irish Helped Abraham Lincoln Save the Union*



  






*An unprecedented narrative of the relationship that swung the Civil War.*

When Pickett charged at Gettysburg, it was the all-Irish Pennsylvania 69th who held fast while the surrounding regiments broke and ran. And it was Abraham Lincoln who, a year earlier at Malvern Hill, picked up a corner of one of the Irish colors, kissed it, and said, “God bless the Irish flag.”

_Lincoln and the Irish_ untangles one of the most fascinating subtexts of the Civil War: Abraham Lincoln’s relationship with the men and women coming to America to escape the Irish famine.

Renowned Irish-American journalist Niall O’Dowd gives unprecedented insight into a relationship that began with mutual disdain. Lincoln saw the Irish as instinctive supporters of the Democratic opposition, while the Irish saw the English landlord class in Lincoln’s Republicans. But that dynamic would evolve, and the Lincoln whose first political actions included intimidating Irish voters at the polls would eventually hire Irish nannies and donate to the Irish famine fund. When he was voted into the White House, Lincoln surrounded himself with Irish staff, much to the chagrin of a senior aide who complained about the Hibernian cabal. And the Irish would repay Lincoln’s faith—their numbers and courage would help swing the Civil War in his favor, and among them would be some of his best generals and staunchest advocates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eight Men Out: The Black Sox and the 1919 World Series*



  






The headlines proclaimed the 1919 fix of the World Series and attempted cover-up as "the most gigantic sporting swindle in the history of America!" First published in 1963, Eight Men Out has become a timeless classic. Eliot Asinof has reconstructed the entire scene-by-scene story of the fantastic scandal in which eight Chicago White Sox players arranged with the nation's leading gamblers to throw the Series in Cincinnati. Mr. Asinof vividly describes the tense meetings, the hitches in the conniving, the actual plays in which the Series was thrown, the Grand Jury indictment, and the famous 1921 trial. Moving behind the scenes, he perceptively examines the motives and backgrounds of the players and the conditions that made the improbable fix all too possible. Here, too, is a graphic picture of the American underworld that managed the fix, the deeply shocked newspapermen who uncovered the story, and the war-exhausted nation that turned with relief and pride to the Series, only to be rocked by the scandal. Far more than a superbly told baseball story, this is a compelling slice of American history in the aftermath of World War I and at the cusp of the Roaring Twenties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Let's Play Two: The Legend of Mr. Cub, the Life of Ernie Banks*



  






*The definitive and revealing biography of Chicago Cubs legend Ernie Banks, one of America's most iconic, beloved, and misunderstood baseball players, by acclaimed journalist Ron Rapoport.*
Ernie Banks, the first-ballot Hall of Famer and All-Century Team shortstop, played in fourteen All-Star Games, won two MVPs, and twice led the Major Leagues in home runs and runs batted in. He outslugged Willie Mays, Hank Aaron, and Mickey Mantle when they were in their prime, but while they made repeated World Series appearances in the 1950s and 60s, Banks spent his entire career with the woebegone Chicago Cubs, who didn't win a pennant in his adult lifetime.

Today, Banks is remembered best for his signature phrase, "Let's play two," which has entered the American lexicon and exemplifies the enthusiasm that endeared him to fans everywhere. But Banks's public display of good cheer was a mask that hid a deeply conflicted, melancholy, and often quite lonely man. Despite the poverty and racism he endured as a young man, he was among the star players of baseball's early days of integration who were reluctant to speak out about Civil Rights. Being known as one of the greatest players never to reach the World Series also took its toll. At one point, Banks even saw a psychiatrist to see if that would help. It didn't. Yet Banks smiled through it all, enduring the scorn of Cubs manager Leo Durocher as an aging superstar and never uttering a single complaint.

_Let's Play Two _is based on numerous conversations with Banks and on interviews with more than a hundred of his family members, teammates, friends, and associates as well as oral histories, court records, and thousands of other documents and sources. Together, they explain how Banks was so different from the caricature he created for the public. The book tells of Banks's early life in segregated Dallas, his years in the ***** Leagues, and his difficult life after retirement; and features compelling portraits of Buck O'Neil, Philip K. Wrigley, the Bleacher Bums, the doomed pennant race of 1969, and much more from a long-lost baseball era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bombers over Sand and Snow: 205 Group RAF in World War II *



  






205 Group RAF provided the only mobile force of heavy night bombers in the Mediterranean theater in the Second World War. It operated mainly from bases in Egypt, Libya, Tunisia and Italy, with occasional excursions to Malta, Greece and Iraq, attacking tactical and strategic targets according to the demands of the wider war in the theater. The force was relatively small when compared with the numbers of aircraft available to Bomber Command in the Western European theater, and it carried on using the venerable Vickers Wellington long after this aircraft had been relegated to the training role in the United Kingdom.Like their UK-based counterparts the night bombers were intended to operate in a strategic role, bombing targets away from the immediate battlefront. However, the demands of the war in the Middle East and Mediterranean soon diverted the bombers from their strategic role and saw them operating much closer to the front line in support of the hard pressed ground forces.The bomber squadrons in North Africa usually operated from Advanced Landing Grounds scraped out of the bare desert, with only a few tents for shelter. In Italy they did have more or less permanent bases, but they still lived in tents (if they were lucky) often surrounded by a sea of mud. There were no pubs, often no beer, and the only contact with their families were the eagerly awaited letters from home. Also the squadrons in England did not have Rommel continually knocking on their door. Thus, the operations of the night bombers in the Middle East and Mediterranean were often governed by the general progress of the war in the theater. The ebb and flow of the land battles not only determined the activities of the night bombers, but also determined their location. This book tells their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Goodwood (Over the Battlefield) *



  






For the first book in our new series Over The Battlefield, we have chosen Ian Daglish to describe the events of Operation GOODWOOD, July 1944, the dramatic attempted British armored breakout from the Normandy bridge-head. This was the greatest armored battle undertaken by the British during the Second World War.What is so special about this book is the discovery and use of superb aerial photos taken during the fighting by the RAF. This amazing imagery makes it possible to trace the course of the battle and to track the movement of the armored regiments and troops of both sides. The effect is sensational and the reader is able to follow history in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pendulum of Battle: Operation Goodwood, July 1944*



  






*An account of the World War II clash between British and German forces, “the largest tank battle involving British armor ever fought” (MQ Magazine).*

Operation Goodwood, the largest tank battle involving British troops ever to have taken place, has been a perpetual subject of controversy. Was it intended as a breakout from the Normandy Bridgehead, or not? Was it a success or failure? Did it lead to a severe crisis in confidence over Field Marshal Montgomery’s leadership? This book seeks to unearth the true background, reasons, aims and achievement of Goodwood, set in the context of the overall campaign, while bringing the battle to life through personal accounts of some of those involved, both British and German.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Bluecoat: Breakout from Normandy (Over the Battlefield)*



  






After seven weeks of bitter fighting there was a desperate need to break out of the Normandy bridgehead. In late July 1944 Lieutenant-General Sir Miles Dempseys Second Army moved two entire corps from the Caen sector to the relatively quiet countryside around Caumont. Here, the British XXX Corps prepared to give battle, with VII Corps advancing in support on the right flank between XXX Corps and the American first Army. The offensive did not go to plan. While the XXX Corps attack stalled, VIII Corps surged ahead. With the experienced 11th Armoured and 15th Scottish Divisions in the lead and Guards Armoured close behind, a deep penetration was made, threatening to take the pivotal city of Vire and unhinge General Haussers German Seventh Army.The main narrative of this book will span the initial break-in from Caumont on 30 July, through the armored battles of the following days, to the desperate German counter-attacks of 4 6 August, the no less desperate German defense of Estry up to the middle of the month, and the final withdrawal from Normandy. The book also examines Montys refusal to seize Vire, the disputed Anglo-American border and the Operations impact on the German Mortain offensive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ice Diaries: The True Story of One of Mankind's Greatest Adventures *



  






*The greatest undersea adventure of the 20th century.*

_The Ice Diaries_ tells the incredible true story of Captain William R. Anderson and his crew's harrowing top-secret mission aboard the USS _Nautilus_, the world's first nuclear-powered submarine. Bristling with newly classified, never-before-published information and photos from the captain's personal collection, _The Ice Diaries_ takes readers on a dangerous journey beneath the vast, unexplored Arctic ice cap during the height of the Cold War.

"Captain Anderson and the crew of the _USS Nautilus_ exemplified daring and boldness in taking their boat beneath the Arctic ice to the North Pole. This expertly told story captures the drama, danger, and importance of that monumental achievement." ?Capt. Stanley D. M. Carpenter, Professor of Strategy and Policy, United States Naval War College

"Few maritime exploits in history have so startled the world as the silent, secret transpolar voyage of the U.S. Navy's nuclear submarine _Nautilus_, and none since the age of Columbus and Vasco da Gama has opened, in one bold stroke, so vast and forbidding an area of the seas." ?Paul O'Neil, _Life_ magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ultimate Agent *



  






*WARNING: THIS MISSIVE CONTAINS CLASSIFIED INFORMATION

Your Mission:*
Undertake an adventure of epic, global, and dire proportions.

*Agent #524 - Devon Bertrand*
Once a normal civilian, Agent Bertrand has been recruited by the Ultimate Agency—a secret organization of the world’s best spies. Now, after undergoing genetic upgrades, he has become a superhuman agent dedicated to fighting against all threats against the nation he now calls home.

*Agent #146 - Brett Gallagher*
A brilliant scientist, Dr. Gallagher invents and utilizes technologically advanced gadgets and weapons to fight against national security threats like a modern day superhero.

*The Target – Maximus Romanov*
Employed by a mysterious Russian terrorist group, Romanov is a superhuman operative wreaking havoc in the United States.

*Mission Data – Confidential*
Join Agent Devon Bertrand and Agent Brett Gallagher on a mission to stop Romanov from destroying the United States. As Bertrand and Gallagher work to discover why Maximus harbors a deep hatred toward America, they uncover a conspiracy brewing against the Ultimate Agency, and one man will make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dino-Rift*



  






*The Rift.*

A gateway to a prehistoric world.

For years, SauraCorps has kept its existence confidential while touting themselves as a run-of-the-mill dinosaur museum.

For two Utah teens, Kamren and Vivienne, a care-free night to themselves quickly turns into a daunting trek through an exotic, unfamiliar time.

Not only do they stumble upon SauraCorps’ nefarious agenda, they also encounter major discrepancies concerning the past that would rewrite history books as we know them.

Kam and Viv’s reliance on each other through the primeval environment also tests their friendship in unexpected ways.

*Will they survive and make it home…together?

Note: Dino-Rift is set in the same universe as Derek Borne's "The Ultimate Agent" series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Home: A Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure (The Traveler Book 1)*



  






*HE THOUGHT HE WAS PREPARED. HE THOUGHT HIS FAMILY WAS SAFE. HE WAS WRONG.*



One of “Twelve Books You Should Read If You Love The Walking Dead.” —Bookbub
"Tom Abrahams' HOME introduces us to a prepper nightmare." --BoingBoing

*A KINDLE *ALL-STAR SELECTION ** *AS SEEN IN SCI-FI MAGAZINE*

Five years after a pneumonic plague killed two-thirds of the world’s population, army veteran Marcus Battle is isolated. He’s alone with his guns, his food, and the graves of his wife and child.

Unaware of the chaos that’s befallen everything outside of his central Texas ranch land, Marcus lives a Spartan life. If anyone steps onto his property he shoots first and never ask questions.

But when a woman in distress, chased by marauders, seeks asylum, Marcus has a decision to make.

Does he throw her to the wolves to protect himself or does he help her and leave the shelter and protection of home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Canyon: A Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure (The Traveler Book 2)*



  






THE ACTION-PACKED SEQUEL TO THE EXPLOSIVE #1 BEST SELLING NOVEL "HOME"

HE’S HOMELESS. HE’S ON THE RUN. AND HE WANTS REVENGE.

Marcus Battle has left behind his home. 
Now he’s on a seemingly impossible mission to find a missing child. But can he balance that responsibility with his deep, primal desire to exact revenge on the men who destroyed his solitary existence? 
The world he discovers on his journey isn’t the one he remembers before a pneumonic plague called The Scourge killed two-thirds of the world’s population. It is lawless, depraved, and far-deadlier than the disease which created it. 
Battle made a promise to find that child. It’s a promise he regrets more acutely with every step of the journey where he is as much the hunter as he is the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wall: A Post Apocalyptic/Dystopian Adventure (The Traveler Book 3)*



  






HE SURVIVED THE SCOURGE. HE ESCAPED THE CARTEL. NOW HE FACES THE WALL.


In the chaos of a global plague, evil took hold. Governments fell, the good became servants, and the Cartel rose to power. A wall was built to contain the wasteland and keep the evil at bay. Now an organized resistance wants change. They're willing to fight for it and they've asked Marcus Battle to help. The last thing Battle wants is another war. But if that's what it takes to gain freedom and safe passage to the other side of the wall, he'll take aim and fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Galveston: A Novel*



  






*From the creator, writer, and executive producer of the HBO crime series True Detective, comes a dark and visceral literary debut set along the seedy wastelands of Galveston.*

On the same day that Roy Cady is diagnosed with a terminal illness, he senses that his boss, a dangerous loan-sharking bar-owner, wants him dead. Known “without affection” to members of the boss’s crew as “Big Country” on account of his long hair, beard, and cowboy boots, Roy is alert to the possibility that a routine assignment could be a deathtrap. Which it is. Yet what the would-be killers do to Roy Cady is not the same as what he does to them, which is to say that after a smoking spasm of violence, they are mostly dead and he is mostly alive.

Before Roy makes his getaway, he realizes there are two women in the apartment, one of them still breathing, and he sees something in her frightened, defiant eyes that causes a fateful decision. He takes her with him as he goes on the run from New Orleans to Galveston, Texas—an action as ill-advised as it is inescapable. The girl’s name is Rocky, and she is too young, too tough, too sexy—and far too much trouble. Roy, Rocky, and her sister hide in the battered seascape of Galveston’s country-western bars and fleabag hotels, a world of treacherous drifters, pickup trucks, and ashed-out hopes. Any chance that they will find safety there is soon lost. Rocky is a girl with quite a story to tell, one that will pursue and damage Roy for a very long time to come.

Recalling the moody violence of the early novels of Cormac McCarthy and Denis Johnson, this powerful, potent, and atmospheric thriller is impossible to put down. Constructed with maximum tension and haunting aftereffect, written in darkly beautiful prose, _Galveston _announces the arrival of a major new literary talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Since We Fell: A Novel *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Barnes and Noble Best Book of the Year

Bookpage Best of 2017

Booklist Best Crime Novel

PopSugar Best Book of 2017

The new novel from New York Times bestseller Dennis Lehane, author of Mystic River and Shutter Island

“Lehane is the master of complex human characters thrust into suspenseful, page-turning situations.” —Gillian Flynn*


_Since We Fell_ follows Rachel Childs, a former journalist who, after an on-air mental breakdown, now lives as a virtual shut-in. In all other respects, however, she enjoys an ideal life with an ideal husband. Until a chance encounter on a rainy afternoon causes that ideal life to fray. As does Rachel’s marriage. As does Rachel herself. Sucked into a conspiracy thick with deception, violence, and possibly madness, Rachel must find the strength within herself to conquer unimaginable fears and mind-altering truths. By turns heart- breaking, suspenseful, romantic, and sophisticated, _Since We Fell_ is a novel of profound psychological insight and tension. It is Dennis Lehane at his very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Child Finder: A Novel*



  






A haunting, richly atmospheric, and deeply suspenseful novel from the acclaimed author of _The Enchanted_ about an investigator who must use her unique insights to find a missing little girl.

_"Where are you, Madison Culver? Flying with the angels, a silver speck on a wing? Are you dreaming, buried under snow? Or—is it possible—you are still alive?"_

Three years ago, Madison Culver disappeared when her family was choosing a Christmas tree in Oregon’s Skookum National Forest. She would be eight-years-old now—if she has survived. Desperate to find their beloved daughter, certain someone took her, the Culvers turn to Naomi, a private investigator with an uncanny talent for locating the lost and missing. Known to the police and a select group of parents as "the Child Finder," Naomi is their last hope.

Naomi’s methodical search takes her deep into the icy, mysterious forest in the Pacific Northwest, and into her own fragmented past. She understands children like Madison because once upon a time, she was a lost girl, too.

As Naomi relentlessly pursues and slowly uncovers the truth behind Madison’s disappearance, shards of a dark dream pierce the defenses that have protected her, reminding her of a terrible loss she feels but cannot remember. If she finds Madison, will Naomi ultimately unlock the secrets of her own life?

Told in the alternating voices of Naomi and a deeply imaginative child, _The Child Finder_ is a breathtaking, exquisitely rendered literary page-turner about redemption, the line between reality and memories and dreams, and the human capacity to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hour of the Assassin: A Novel *



  






*“Quirk has earned his spot in the front ranks of thriller writers. Opens with a bang and keeps exploding for three hundred pages." —David Baldacci, New York Times bestselling author of A Minute to Midnight

Framed and on the run for his life, a former Secret Service agent discovers how far some men will go to grasp the highest office in the land in this electrifying tale from the author of The Night Agent—a propulsive political thriller reminiscent of the best early Baldacci and Grisham novels.*

As a Secret Service agent, Nick Averose spent a decade protecting the most powerful men and women in America and developed a unique gift: the ability to think like an assassin. Now, he uses that skill in a little-known but crucial job. As a “red teamer,” he poses as a threat, testing the security around our highest officials to find vulnerabilities—before our enemies can. He is a mock killer, capable of slipping past even the best defenses.

His latest assignment is to assess the security surrounding the former CIA director at his DC area home. But soon after he breaches the man’s study, the home’s inner sanctum, Nick finds himself entangled in a vicious crime that will shake Washington to its foundations—as all the evidence points to Nick.

Nick knows he’s the perfect scapegoat. But who is framing him, and why? To clear his name, he must find the truth—a search that leads to a dark conspiracy whose roots stretch back decades. The prize is the most powerful position in the world: the Oval Office.

To save himself and the people he loves, Nick must stop the men who rule Washington before they bury him along with their secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bad Moms: The Novel *



  






*The writers behind the blockbuster hits Bad Moms and A Bad Moms Christmas and the acclaimed author of No Happy Endings join forces in this hilarious novelization of the hit movie franchise.*

What happens when a trio of overworked and underappreciated good moms get pushed beyond their limits? They turn “bad”—ditch the kids, the housework, and their clueless partners with hilarious and heartwarming results.

Based on the popular movies, _Bad Moms: The Novel_ gives fans a new way to enjoy their favorite characters, Amy, Carla, and Kiki, as they smash the Perfect Mom pedestal, take on the grown-up Queen Bees, forge deeper bonds with their kids, get some long overdue respect and recognition, and indulge in a few hours of some crazy fun.

Enriching the chaotic and comedic stories of the films, _Bad Moms: The Novel_ is a sendup of modern motherhood and a celebration of moms gone (temporarily) whack—to good effect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I'll Be There For You: The One about Friends*



  






*A Mental Floss Best Book of 2018

A Bustle Book to Know in October

An InStyle 10 Books You Won't Be Able to Put Down This October

SIX FRIENDS THAT BECAME A FAMILY.

A TELEVISION SHOW THAT BECAME A PHENOMENON.*

Today, _Friends_ is remembered as an icon of ’90s comedy and the Must See TV years. But when the series debuted in 1994, no one anticipated the sensation it would become. From the first wave of _Friends_ mania to the backlash and renaissance that followed, the show maintained an uncanny connection to its audience, who saw it both as a reflection of their own lives and an aspirational escape from reality. In the years since, _Friends_ has evolved from prime-time megahit to nostalgic novelty, and finally, to certified classic. Ross, Rachel, Monica, Chandler, Joey and Phoebe have entered the pantheon of great television characters, and yet their stories remain relevant still.

_I’ll Be There for You_ is a deep dive into _Friends_ history and lore, exploring all aspects of the show, from its unlikely origins to the societal conditions that amplified its success. Journalist and pop culture expert Kelsey Miller relives the show’s most powerful moments, sheds light on its sometimes dated and problematic elements, and examines the worldwide trends that _Friends_ catalyzed, from contemporary coffee culture to the wildly popular ’90s haircut The Rachel. Taking readers behind the scenes, Miller traces the cast’s rise to fame and untangles the complex relationship between the actors and their characters. Weaving in revelatory interviews and personal stories, she investigates the role of celebrity media, world-changing events and the dawning of the digital age—all of which influenced both the series and its viewers.

_I’ll Be There for You_ is the definitive retrospective of _Friends_, not only for fans of the series, but for anyone who’s ever wondered what it is about this show—and television comedy—that resonates so powerfully.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Chance and Stupidity Have Changed History: The Hinge Factor*



  






From the Trojan Horse to a photograph snapped in Vietnam, world history has been shaped as much by chance and error as by courage and heroism. Despite impossible odds, invincible armies fall in bitter defeat to weaker opponents. How and why does this happen? What decides the fate of battle? In this fascinating book, Erik Durschmied takes us through the major conflicts of history—from Agincourt to the Civil War, from Crimea to the Gulf War—and reveals how, in war, it is the improbable and the inconceivable that determine events.

Writing with the style and flair that made him an award-winning war correspondent, Durschmied explores the fistful of nails that could have won Waterloo for Napoleon; the barrel of schnapps that proved disastrous for an Austrian emperor; and the three cigars that changes the course of Antietam; and many other instances when chance decided history’s path. Conflicts are decided by the caprice of weather, erroneous intelligence, unlikely heroism, strange coincidence, or individual incompetence—in short, by the unpredictable “hinge factor.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Barracoon: The Story of the Last "Black Cargo"*



  






*New York Times Bestseller • TIME Magazine’s Best Nonfiction Book of 2018 • New York Public Library’s Best Book of 2018 • NPR’s Book Concierge Best Book of 2018 • Economist Book of the Year • SELF.com’s Best Books of 2018 • Audible’s Best of the Year • BookRiot’s Best Audio Books of 2018 • The Atlantic’s Books Briefing: History, Reconsidered • Atlanta Journal Constitution, Best Southern Books 2018 • The Christian Science Monitor’s Best Books 2018 • 





“A profound impact on Hurston’s literary legacy.”—New York Times

“One of the greatest writers of our time.”—Toni Morrison

“Zora Neale Hurston’s genius has once again produced a Maestrapiece.”—Alice Walker

A major literary event: a newly published work from the author of the American classic Their Eyes Were Watching God, with a foreword from Pulitzer Prize-winning author Alice Walker, brilliantly illuminates the horror and injustices of slavery as it tells the true story of one of the last-known survivors of the Atlantic slave trade—abducted from Africa on the last "Black Cargo" ship to arrive in the United States.*

In 1927, Zora Neale Hurston went to Plateau, Alabama, just outside Mobile, to interview eighty-six-year-old Cudjo Lewis. Of the millions of men, women, and children transported from Africa to America as slaves, Cudjo was then the only person alive to tell the story of this integral part of the nation’s history. Hurston was there to record Cudjo’s firsthand account of the raid that led to his capture and bondage fifty years after the Atlantic slave trade was outlawed in the United States.

In 1931, Hurston returned to Plateau, the African-centric community three miles from Mobile founded by Cudjo and other former slaves from his ship. Spending more than three months there, she talked in depth with Cudjo about the details of his life. During those weeks, the young writer and the elderly formerly enslaved man ate peaches and watermelon that grew in the backyard and talked about Cudjo’s past—memories from his childhood in Africa, the horrors of being captured and held in a barracoon for selection by American slavers, the harrowing experience of the Middle Passage packed with more than 100 other souls aboard the _Clotilda_, and the years he spent in slavery until the end of the Civil War.

Based on those interviews, featuring Cudjo’s unique vernacular, and written from Hurston’s perspective with the compassion and singular style that have made her one of the preeminent American authors of the twentieth-century, _Barracoon_ masterfully illustrates the tragedy of slavery and of one life forever defined by it. Offering insight into the pernicious legacy that continues to haunt us all, black and white, this poignant and powerful work is an invaluable contribution to our shared history and culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death March Escape: The Remarkable Story of a Man Who Twice Escaped the Nazi Holocaust *



  






*“Blending elements of memoir, history, and biography,” the son of a Holocaust survivor “portrays the horrifying reality of the . . . concentration camps” (Midwest Book Review).*

In June 1944, the Nazis locked eighteen-year-old Dave Hersch into a railroad boxcar and shipped him from his hometown of Dej, Hungary, to Mauthausen Concentration Camp, the harshest, cruelest camp in the Reich. After ten months in the granite mines of Mauthausen’s nearby sub-camp, Gusen, he weighed less than 80lbs, nothing but skin and bones.

Somehow surviving the relentless horrors of these two brutal camps, as Allied forces drew near Dave was forced to join a death march to Gunskirchen Concentration Camp, over thirty miles away. Soon after the start of the march, and more dead than alive, Dave summoned a burst of energy he did not know he had and escaped. Quickly recaptured, he managed to avoid being killed by the guards. Put on another death march a few days later, he achieved the impossible: he escaped again.

Using only his father’s words for guidance, Jack Hersch takes us along as he flies to Europe to learn the secrets his father never told of his time in the camps. Beginning in the verdant hills of his father’s Hungarian hometown, we accompany Jack’s every step as he describes the unimaginable: what his father must have seen and felt while struggling to survive in the most abominable places on earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Girl with Seven Names: A North Korean Defector’s Story*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*
An extraordinary insight into life under one of the world’s most ruthless and secretive dictatorships – and the story of one woman’s terrifying struggle to avoid capture/repatriation and guide her family to freedom.

As a child growing up in North Korea, Hyeonseo Lee was one of millions trapped by a secretive and brutal communist regime. Her home on the border with China gave her some exposure to the world beyond the confines of the Hermit Kingdom and, as the famine of the 1990s struck, she began to wonder, question and to realise that she had been brainwashed her entire life. Given the repression, poverty and starvation she witnessed surely her country could not be, as she had been told “the best on the planet”?

Aged seventeen, she decided to escape North Korea. She could not have imagined that it would be twelve years before she was reunited with her family.


----------



## CS

I can't compete with the deals bot you have here (it *is* a bot, right?) - *MI 2 AZ* is truly awesome - but here's a bargain I think people on this forum will be interested in:

*The Courbet Connection (Book 5) (Genevieve Lenard) by Estelle Ryan*

*$2.99*









Amazon.com: The Courbet Connection (Book 5) (Genevieve Lenard) eBook: Ryan, Estelle: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: The Courbet Connection (Book 5) (Genevieve Lenard) eBook: Ryan, Estelle: Kindle Store



smile.amazon.com






The first book in the series is, as always, perma-free.

*The Gauguin Connection*









The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard) - Kindle edition by Ryan, Estelle. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard) - Kindle edition by Ryan, Estelle. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard).



smile.amazon.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CS*, no, no bot, just hours spent looking through Amazon book pages. Thanks for the kind words.

Currently $2.

*Binti: The Complete Trilogy*



  






*ncludes a brand-new Binti story!

Collected for the first time in an omnibus edition, the Hugo- and Nebula-award-winning Binti trilogy, the story of one extraordinary girl's journey from her home to distant Oomza University.*

In her Hugo- and Nebula-winning novella, Nnedi Okorafor introduced us to Binti, a young Himba girl with the chance of a lifetime: to attend the prestigious Oomza University. Despite her family's concerns, Binti's talent for mathematics and her aptitude with astrolabes make her a prime candidate to undertake this interstellar journey.

But everything changes when the jellyfish-like Medusae attack Binti's spaceship, leaving her the only survivor. Now, Binti must fend for herself, alone on a ship full of the beings who murdered her crew, with five days until she reaches her destination.

There is more to the history of the Medusae--and their war with the Khoush--than first meets the eye. If Binti is to survive this voyage and save the inhabitants of the unsuspecting planet that houses Oomza Uni, it will take all of her knowledge and talents to broker the peace.

Collected now for the first time in omnibus form, follow Binti's story in this groundbreaking sci-fi trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fortuna (The Nova Vita Protocol Book 1)*



  






*Fortuna launches a new space opera trilogy that will hook you from the first crash landing.*

Scorpia Kaiser has always stood in Corvus's shadow until the day her older brother abandons their family to participate in a profitless war. However, becoming the heir to her mother's smuggling operation is not an easy transition for the always rebellious, usually reckless, and occasionally drunk pilot of the Fortuna, an aging cargo ship and the only home Scorpia has ever known.
But when a deal turns deadly and Corvus returns from the war, Scorpia's plans to take over the family business are interrupted, and the Kaiser siblings are forced to make a choice: take responsibility for their family's involvement in a devastating massacre or lay low and hope it blows over.
Too bad Scorpia was never any good at staying out of a fight.

*Perfect for fans of Becky Chambers and Catherynne M. Valente, Fortuna introduces a dazzling new voice in science fiction.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Captain (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 4)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

Book 2 is currently *free here*.

Book 3 is currently *free here.*




  






As a captain, Ryck Lysander is given one of the most sought-after billets in the Marines: an infantry company commander. His new battalion commanding officer, however, is not impressed with Ryck's past accomplishments, and Ryck finds himself struggling to fulfill the CO's expectations. Used to his "hero" status within the Corps, his new position of having to prove himself grates on him. Now, as his company marches to the sound of gunfire, Ryck must find it within himself to be an effective combat commander.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Major (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 5) *



  






A Marine major is one of the orphan ranks, too senior to command a line company, but too junior to command a battalion. Newly promoted to major, Ryck reports for duty as the assistant naval attaché to the Confederation of Free States, the same government whose troops he’d recently fought in the Telchines. Ryck isn’t happy about the assignment, but he buckles down for a long and boring tour of duty. But action seems to follow Ryck, and this is no exception.

From the diplomatic post on New Mumbai to leading one of the newly-formed Raider special ops companies, Ryck continues his eventful career as a United Federation Marine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lieutenant Colonel (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 6)*



  






As a lieutenant colonel, Ryck is given command of the Second Battalion, Third Marines, the Fuzos. Along with one other battalion, 2/3 is designated as a new assault battalion, with its own armor, artillery, and air assets. With the Marine Corps anxious to certify the resurfaced concept of integrated operations units, the battalion is thrown right into the fire.
With his new command, Ryck has the opportunity to prove his ability to be a true combat leader and not just as a warrior. But with that opportunity comes the risk that he cannot handle the manager aspect of command: the logistics, training, maintenance, admin, and support aspects that allow every unit to maximize its combat potential.
As a sergeant and junior office, Ryck has ordered men to their death before, but with a battalion, he has to make even harder decisions with even greater reach, decisions that will mean life and death to those affected. A proven fighting Marine, Ryck still has to master every requirement of command—the tactical and the support—if he is going to keep his career alive in the Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Colonel (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 7) *



  






Ryck has proven himself as a warrior, a fighter, and sometimes, in a peacetime Corps, that can get a Marine into trouble. Ryck’s temper gets the best of him, and because of that and with a heavy heart, he resigns his commission.
As an old enemy comes a-calling, a new threat surfaces, and Ryck’s services are once again needed. Given a second chance, Ryck answers the call, determined to make good. This new threat, however, might be insurmountable, especially when Ryck has to deal with a personal crisis that could overcome him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Commandant (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 8 )*



  






This is the conclusion to Ryck Lysander’s saga as a United Federation Marine.

Major General Lysander has spent 38 years of his life dedicated to the Corps and sworn to perform the duties assigned to him by the Federation. In the process, he has become the most decorated Marine in its history.

During his career, he has been given some missions that he privately questions, but as the ancient Tennyson quote goes, “Theirs not to reason why, theirs but to do and die.” He has sworn an oath to obey, and he always upholds that oath to the best of his abilities.

Sworn oath or not, Ryck is faced with a situation that so horrifies him that he cannot accept it. Can he just stand by and let it proceed, or will he become an oathbreaker and put not only his life, but more importantly, that of his family, his fellow Marines and sailors, and the citizens of the Federation in peril?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Flipside (The Flipside Sagas Book 1) *



  






The year is 2046 and dinosaurs are real.
Time bubbles across the world, many as large as one hundred square miles, turn like clockwork, revealing prehistoric landscapes from the Cretaceous Period.
They reveal the Flipside.

Now, thirty years after the first Turn, the clockwork is breaking down as one of the world's powers has decided to exploit the phenomenon for their own gain, possibly destroying everything then and now in the process.
Former Head of Security for Topside Command Trevon Cash must navigate his way through the chaos of the broken turns and take a team Flipside to try to figure out what is happening. What Cash and the others don't know is all that waits for them is horror and nightmares– a destroyed base, packs of ravenous carnivores, pterosaurs bent on plucking every human from the ground to be eaten far above, and so much more.
Can Cash and his team stop what is happening?
Or will they end up stuck Flipside forever in a perpetual, prehistoric nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Moonlighting (Volume 1)*



  






Nick Whittier, having been alive for six centuries, has had plenty of time to master three professions. In a typical week he works as a police officer, lawyer and doctor and still finds time to murder someone and drink their blood. He used to feel guilty about the killings, but now he restricts himself to only eating the worst members of society. Few people in Starside, Illinois seem to care about the untimely deaths of spam e-mailers, pushy Jehovah Witnesses and politicians. However, the barriers between Nick's three secret lives start to crumble when a mysterious man from his past arrives in town seeking revenge. Nick must move quickly to prevent the three women in his life, and the authorities who are hunting him, from discovering his terrible secret.

Dark Moonlighting is the first book in the humorous series. It explores four of the biggest clichés in popular culture, and it pokes fun at a number of popular television shows including Law & Order, Bones and House. It also takes a more realistic and amusing approach to the vampire cliché. For example, the average human has the equivalent of five Big Gulps worth of blood in their body. Nick takes twenty minutes to kill someone and, like the vampire bat, must immediately urinate afterwards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Moonlighting 2: Kruse Control*



  






Nick Whittier, the lovable vampire who has killed over 30,000 people, is back! He writes his latest tale from inside a shack in Montana where he is hiding out from the authorities who are hunting him. Who was really responsible for ruining his life in Starside, Illinois? Nick has uncovered the truth... but he is not going to discuss it until after he tells the story of how he killed Adolf Hitler.

Since he only feeds on terrible human beings, Nick often had a hard time finding victims over the years. World War Two was the worst military conflict in history, but for Nick it was a vacation. He happily gorges himself on the despicable people who are goose-stepping all over Europe. While the lesser Nazis are delicious, Nick's ultimate goal is to drain the blood out of Hitler, the worst human being who has ever lived. He gets distracted from his hunt when he learns that the Nazis are developing a secret weapons program that could turn the tide of the war. Nick reluctantly decides to intervene to disrupt the program with the help of a young werewolf named Chuck Kruse.

Dark Moonlighting 2: Kruse Control is the second book in the humorous Dark Moonlighting series. While book one highlighted Nick's work as a doctor, lawyer and cop, book two tells about his career as a Nazi hunter. It explores war clichés and pokes fun at modern hits like Captain America and Band of Brothers in addition to classics like Hogan's Heroes and Indiana Jones. It also examines more vampire clichés as Nick tells about his early years as a creature of the night in the 14th century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Moonlighting 3: Live Free or Dark Moonlighting Hard *



  






Nick Whittier has made a lot of mistakes over his nearly seven centuries of existence. He has always tried to be a good person, or at least as good as a vampire who has murdered over 30,000 people can be. He learned about his most monumental screw up after Chuck Kruse's stunning revelation at the end of book two. Because of Nick's actions during World War Two, the Nazis have reemerged in the modern era. The most evil vampire who has ever lived is rallying neo-Nazis all over the world as part of a plan for global domination. Nick knows that it is up to him to intervene and end the Nazi threat once and for all.

Laura Collins, a sexy Israeli secret agent, shows up out of the blue to offer Nick assistance. The mysterious woman appears to be a powerful ally, but she also has a dark secret. The first stop on their global journey is to recruit Nick's friends from Starside, Illinois to join the fight. Jasmine, Anthony and Lara are essential to the mission, but they also complicate Nick's life. He is still in love with Lara even though she hates him for being a monster. Despite the hardships that he faces, Nick is hopeful that he might be able to change her mind about him. He now has the opportunity to end his thirst for human blood. After centuries of research, he has finally perfected the cure for the vampire virus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Moonlighting 4: The One with the Whales*



  






Nick Whittier has mastered a lot of different professions during his nearly seven centuries of existence. Now the lovable vampire is tasked with the most important job that he has ever had. When aliens attack Earth, it is up to Nick and his friends to defeat them. He has killed over 30,000 people to quench his thirst for human blood, but many more will die because of the decisions he makes as President of the United States. The odds are stacked against humanity, and Nick’s latest job could be his last.

Dark Moonlighting 4: The One with the Whales is the fourth book in the humorous Dark Moonlighting series. It explores science fiction clichés and pokes fun at popular movies and television shows like Independence Day, Star Trek, Signs, Battleship and Doctor Who.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dark Moonlighting 5: Electric Dark Moonlightingaloo*



  






Nick Whittier, the lovable vampire who has murdered over 30,000 people, returns in this exciting conclusion to the Dark Moonlighting series. He has had many jobs over his nearly seven centuries of existence, but now he faces his most important challenge. The zombie apocalypse is at hand, and it is up to Nick and his friends to save humanity. Who will live? Who will die? Will Nick finally be cured of the vampire virus? What caused the zombie outbreak? Does asking a bunch of questions in the book description really encourage readers to buy it?

Dark Moonlighting 5: Electric Dark Moonlightingaloo is the fifth book in the humorous Dark Moonlighting series. It explores zombie clichés and pokes fun at popular movies and television shows like Dawn of the Dead and The Walking Dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Men to Avoid in Art and Life*


  






*Men to Avoid in Art and Life pairs classical fine art with modern captions that epitomize the spirit of mansplaining.

This hilarious book perfectly captures those relatable moments when a man explains to a woman a subject about which he knows considerably less than she does.

Situations include men sharing keen insight *on the female anatomy, an eloquent defense of catcalling, or offering sage advice about horseback riding to the woman who owns the horse.

• These less qualified men of antiquity dish out mediocrity as if it's pure genius
• For the women who have endured overbearing men over the centuries
• Written with hilariously painful accuracy

*"Now, when you're riding a horse, you need to make sure to keep a good grip on the reins." "These are my horses."

Through cringe-induced empathy, this timeless gift book of shared experiences unites women across history in one of the most powerful forms of resistance: laughter.*

• Started as a Twitter thread and quickly gained widespread popularity.
• Makes a perfect book for women and feminists with a wry sense of humor, millennials, anyone who loves memes and Internet humor, as well as history and art buffs.
• You'll love this book if you love books like _Men Explain Things to Me_ by Rebecca Solnit, _Milk and Vine: Inspirational Quotes from Classic Vines_ by Emily Beck, and _Awards For Good Boys: Tales Of Dating, Double Standards, And Doom_ by Shelby Lorman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Idiot: A Novel*



  






*A New York Times Book Review Notable Book • Finalist for the Pulitzer Prize for Fiction • Longlisted for the Women's Prize for Fiction

“Easily the funniest book I’ve read this year.” —GQ

“Masterly funny debut novel . . . Erudite but never pretentious, The Idiot will make you crave more books by Batuman.” —Sloane Crosley, Vanity Fair

A portrait of the artist as a young woman. A novel about not just discovering but inventing oneself.*

The year is 1995, and email is new. Selin, the daughter of Turkish immigrants, arrives for her freshman year at Harvard. She signs up for classes in subjects she has never heard of, befriends her charismatic and worldly Serbian classmate, Svetlana, and, almost by accident, begins corresponding with Ivan, an older mathematics student from Hungary. Selin may have barely spoken to Ivan, but with each email they exchange, the act of writing seems to take on new and increasingly mysterious meanings. 

At the end of the school year, Ivan goes to Budapest for the summer, and Selin heads to the Hungarian countryside, to teach English in a program run by one of Ivan's friends. On the way, she spends two weeks visiting Paris with Svetlana. Selin's summer in Europe does not resonate with anything she has previously heard about the typical experiences of American college students, or indeed of any other kinds of people. For Selin, this is a journey further inside herself: a coming to grips with the ineffable and exhilarating confusion of first love, and with the growing consciousness that she is doomed to become a writer.

With superlative emotional and intellectual sensitivity, mordant wit, and pitch-perfect style, Batuman dramatizes the uncertainty of life on the cusp of adulthood. Her prose is a rare and inimitable combination of tenderness and wisdom; its logic as natural and inscrutable as that of memory itself. _The Idiot_ is a heroic yet self-effacing reckoning with the terror and joy of becoming a person in a world that is as intoxicating as it is disquieting. Batuman's fiction is unguarded against both life's affronts and its beauty--and has at its command the complete range of thinking and feeling which they entail.

*Named one the best books of the year by Refinery29 • Mashable One • Elle Magazine • The New York Times • Bookpage • Vogue • NPR • Buzzfeed •The Millions*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mrs. Morris and the Ghost (A Salem B&B Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Charlene Morris knew Salem, Massachusetts had a spooky reputation. But when she decided to open her B&B there, she expected guests—not ghosts…*

A grieving young widow, Charlene needed a new start—so she bought a historic mansion, sight unseen, and drove from Chicago to New England to start turning it into a bed-and-breakfast. On her first night in the house, she awakens to find a handsome man with startling blue eyes in her bedroom. Terror turns to utter disbelief when he politely introduces himself as Jack Strathmore—and explains that he used to live here—when he was alive. He firmly believes that someone pushed him down the stairs three years ago, and he won’t be able to leave until someone figures out who. If Charlene wants to get her business up and running in time for the Halloween tourist rush, and get this haunting houseguest out of the way, she’ll have to investigate. Though truth be told, this ghost is starting to grow on her . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mrs. Morris and the Witch (A Salem B&B Mystery Book 2) *



  






*Halloween is the biggest holiday of the year in Salem, Massachusetts—but when B&B owner Charlene Morris finds the dead body of a witch, it spells trouble . . .*

Charlene, recently widowed, has renovated her historic mansion just in time to greet guests arriving for the town’s annual Halloween festivities. She’s lucky to have a helpful staff to provide support—as well as a handsome ghost named Jack standing invisibly by her side.

Unfortunately, while the revelers head out on haunted tours, have their fortunes told, or grab a drink at Brews and Broomsticks, a killer walks among them. When Charlene discovers Morganna, a local Wiccan, dead in her shop, she starts getting cozy with the local coven, looking for clues to locate the crafty culprit. Salem may be famous for the false accusations of witchery in centuries past, but this time someone is genuinely guilty—of murder . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mrs. Morris and the Ghost of Christmas Past (A Salem B&B Mystery Book 3)*



  






*Salem, Massachusetts B&B owner Charlene Morris is looking into a holiday hit-and-run, with a little help from her ghostly housemate . . .
*
Charlene’s parents are in town for Christmas, and her mother is driving her up a tree. Her bed-and-breakfast’s resident ghost, Jack, isn’t fond of her either—and he’s showing it with some haunting high jinks. But when Charlene takes her mom and dad out for dinner, the less-than-seasonal spirits take a deadly turn.

David Baldwin has just won a fortune in the lottery—and it adds a lot of drama to the charity auction he’s hosting at his restaurant. When he caps off the evening by playing Santa and handing out checks to some of the attendees, the mood shifts . . . and Charlene observes mysterious tensions between David and his flashy, bleached-blonde wife, his neglected teenage son from a previous marriage, and his hostile business partner, among others. And they’re only a few on the long list of potential suspects when David runs into the road and is mowed down by a fleeing motorist. Now it looks like it’s going to be homicide for the holidays . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mrs. Morris and the Sorceress (A Salem B&B Mystery Book 4) *



  






*It’s Fourth of July in Salem, Massachusetts—and B&B owner Charlene Morris is about to witness the shot heard ’round the town . . .*

Madison Boswell, a beauty recently transplanted from Boston, is starring in the Independence Day play in this New England town full of colonial history—and, of course, witchcraft. Madison may not be a Wiccan, but she does seem to have certain hypnotic powers. And she’s left some angry people in her wake, from a fellow actress beaten out for a role to a jealous betrayed wife. Now, as Charlene films the performance for her housemate, Jack—a handsome ghost who shares the Victorian bed-and-breakfast with her and her Persian cat—the drama queen takes a deadly bullet from what was supposed to be a prop gun.

With a long list of suspects and lots of backstage whispers, it looks like the investigation by Charlene and Detective Sam Holden could set off some fireworks . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Authentic French Noir: Bird in a Cage, Crush, The Executioner Weeps, The Gravedigger's Bread*



  






*Now available in one collection, four classic crime thrillers from the award-winning “French master of noir” (Observer)*

Unravelling like a paranoid nightmare, _Bird in a Cage_ melds existentialist drama with thrilling noir to tell the story of a man trapped in a prison of his own making. _Crush _is a chilling 1950s suspense story of youthful naivety, dark obsession—and the slippery slope to murder. _The Executioner Weeps_ is the winner of the 1957 Grand Prix de Littérature Policière. And _The Gravedigger's Bread_ is a claustrophobic thriller about love gone wrong. All from the French master of noir.

In _*Bird in a Cage*_, trouble is the last thing Albert needs. Traveling back to his childhood home on Christmas Eve to mourn his mother’s death, he finds the loneliness and nostalgia of his Parisian quartier unbearable. Until, that evening, he encounters a beautiful, seemingly innocent woman at a brasserie, and his spirits are lifted. Still, something about the woman disturbs him. Where is the father of her child? And what are those two red stains on her sleeve? When she invites him back to her apartment, Albert thinks he’s in luck. But a monstrous scene awaits them, and he finds himself lured into the darkness against his better judgment.

_*Crush*_: Bored with her mundane factory job, her nagging mother, and her alcoholic father-in-law, 17-year-old Louise Lacroix is captivated by a glamorous American couple who moves to her industrial hometown in Northern France. The Roolands' home is an island of color, good humor, and easy living in drab 1950s Léopoldville—a place straight out of Louise’s dreams. Louise is thrilled when she successfully convinces the couple to hire her as their maid. But once she is under their roof, their model life starts to fall apart. Painful secrets from their past emerge, cracks in their relationship appear, and a dark obsession begins to grow.

In _*The Executioner Weeps*,_ it was fate that led her to step out in front of the car. A quiet mountain road. A crushed violin. And a beautiful woman lying motionless in the ditch. Carrying her back to his lodging on a beach near Barcelona, Daniel discovers that the woman is still alive but that she remembers nothing—not even her own name. And soon he has fallen for her mysterious allure. She is a blank canvas, a perfect muse, and his alone. But when Daniel travels to France in search of her past, he slips into a tangled vortex of lies, depravity, and murder.

*The Gravedigger's Bread*: Blaise should never have hung around in that charmless little provincial town. The job offer that attracted him in the first place had failed to materialize. He should have got on the first train back to Paris, but Fate decided otherwise. After a chance encounter with a beautiful blonde in the town post-office, Blaise is hooked. He realizes he'll do anything to stay by her side, and soon finds himself working for her husband, a funeral director. But the tension in this strange love triangle begins to mount, and eventually results in a highly unorthodox burial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Professor (McMurtrie and Drake Legal Thrillers Book 1) *



  






Law professor Thomas Jackson McMurtrie literally wrote the book on evidence in the state of Alabama. But when a power-hungry colleague uses a recent run-in between McMurtrie and headstrong student Rick Drake to end his career, he is left unsure what to do next.

Meanwhile, a devastating trucking accident in Henshaw, Alabama, leaves a young family dead. Drake, now a fledgling lawyer, takes the case against the freight carrier and soon begins to uncover the truth behind the tragedy that is buried in a tangled web of arson, bribery, and greed. On the eve of the trial and with his case unraveling in the midst of a dangerous cover-up that threatens to silence his star witnesses, Drake realizes that only his estranged mentor, Professor McMurtrie, can help him now.

With everything to lose and only justice to gain, will McMurtrie and Drake overcome bad blood to defeat a ruthless adversary? Can the Professor turn back the clock and recover all that he’s lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Code to Extinction (Sam Reilly Book 9) *



  






Extreme weather conditions are wreaking havoc on the world, and baffled scientists are unable to discover the cause.

The most powerful hurricane in history approaches New York, while at the same time atmospheric rivers flood Las Vegas.

Wildfires spread through Canada, and Europe is wracked by powerful earthquakes.

Most bizarre of all: a tempestuous mass of dark, foreboding sky seems to be spreading across the globe.

In Arizona, an astronomer tries to decipher the hidden message inside a thirteen-thousand-year-old megalithic stone, which just might hold the key to everything.

*Can Sam Reilly and his unique team break the Code to Extinction?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Unlikely Spy*



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author Daniel Silva’s celebrated debut novel, The Unlikely Spy, is “A ROLLER-COASTER WORLD WAR II ADVENTURE that conjures up memories of the best of Ken Follett and Frederick Forsyth” (The Orlando Sentinel).*

“In wartime,” Winston Churchill wrote, “truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies.” For Britain’s counterintelligence operations, this meant finding the unlikeliest agent imaginable—a history professor named Alfred Vicary, handpicked by Churchill himself to expose a highly dangerous, but unknown, traitor. The Nazis, however, have also chosen an unlikely agent. Catherine Blake is the beautiful widow of a war hero, a hospital volunteer—and a Nazi spy under direct orders from Hitler: uncover the Allied plans for D-Day...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Snow Leopard*



  






*An unforgettable spiritual journey through the Himalayas by renowned writer Peter Matthiessen (1927-2014), the National Book Award-winning author of the new novel In Paradise*

In 1973, Peter Matthiessen and field biologist George Schaller traveled high into the remote mountains of Nepal to study the Himalayan blue sheep and possibly glimpse the rare and beautiful snow leopard. Matthiessen, a student of Zen Buddhism, was also on a spiritual quest to find the Lama of Shey at the ancient shrine on Crystal Mountain. As the climb proceeds, Matthiessen charts his inner path as well as his outer one, with a deepening Buddhist understanding of reality, suffering, impermanence, and beauty. This Penguin Classics edition features an introduction by acclaimed travel writer and novelist Pico Iyer.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> *CS*, no, no bot, just hours spent looking through Amazon book pages. Thanks for the kind words.


You're a real person!!! WOW, I am very impressed. I really appreciate all of your hard work in both threads, and I'm sure I'm far from alone in that. Thank you so much for everything you do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Final Resting Place: A Lincoln and Speed Mystery*



  






*Twenty-nine-year-old Abraham Lincoln has spent his entire adult life running from his past—from the poverty of the dirt-floor log cabin where he was raised, from the dominion of his uneducated father, and from a failed early courtship. But now, Lincoln’s past is racing back to haunt him.*

It is the summer of 1838, and Springfield is embroiled in a tumultuous, violent political season. All of Springfield’s elite have gathered at a grand party to celebrate the Fourth of July. Spirits are high—until a prominent local politician is assassinated in the midst of fireworks. When his political rival is arrested, young lawyer Lincoln and his best friend Joshua Speed are back on the case to investigate.

It’s no ordinary trial, however, as Lincoln and Speed soon face unwelcome complications. Lincoln’s ne’er-do-well father and stepbrother appear in town and threaten Lincoln’s good name and political future. And before long, anonymous letters start appearing in the local newspapers, with ominous threats that make Lincoln fear for himself and his loved ones.

As the day of reckoning arrives, the threats against Lincoln continue to escalate. Lincoln and Speed must identify the culprit and fast, before Lincoln loses the race to outrun his past in _Final Resting Place_, the brilliant third installment of Jonathan F. Putnam’s acclaimed Lincoln and Speed mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A House Divided: A Lincoln and Speed Mystery *



  






*The new arrival of a woman named Mary Todd wedges a rift between Abraham Lincoln and Joshua Speed, but they must resolve their differences if they stand any chance of cracking one of the most harrowing murder cases they have ever faced.*

In the winter of 1839, a sensational disappearance rocks Springfield, Illinois, as headlines announce a local man has accused his two brothers of murder. Not one to pass up an opportunity, Abraham Lincoln takes up the case of the accused with the assistance of his best friend Joshua Speed to search for evidence of innocence.

But just as soon as they begin, Lincoln and Speed find their friendship at grave risk of rupture as they vie for the hand a beautiful new arrival in town: an ambitious, outspoken young woman named Mary Todd. As the trial arrives, can Lincoln and Speed put aside their differences to work together for justice once more? An innocent man’s life may be in the balance—and nothing is as it seems.

Re-imagining one of the greatest unsolved murder mysteries from Abraham Lincoln’s real-life trial cases, _A House Divided_ is the most captivating Lincoln and Speed mystery yet from expert Lincoln scholar Jonathan F. Putnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Capitalism in America: An Economic History of the United States*



  






*From the legendary former Fed Chairman and the acclaimed Economist writer and historian, the full, epic story of America's evolution from a small patchwork of threadbare colonies to the most powerful engine of wealth and innovation the world has ever seen.

Shortlisted for the 2018 Financial Times and McKinsey Business Book of the Year Award*

From even the start of his fabled career, Alan Greenspan was duly famous for his deep understanding of even the most arcane corners of the American economy, and his restless curiosity to know even more. To the extent possible, he has made a science of understanding how the US economy works almost as a living organism--how it grows and changes, surges and stalls. He has made a particular study of the question of productivity growth, at the heart of which is the riddle of innovation. Where does innovation come from, and how does it spread through a society? And why do some eras see the fruits of innovation spread more democratically, and others, including our own, see the opposite?

In _Capitalism in America_, Greenspan distills a lifetime of grappling with these questions into a thrilling and profound master reckoning with the decisive drivers of the US economy over the course of its history. In partnership with the celebrated Economist journalist and historian Adrian Wooldridge, he unfolds a tale involving vast landscapes, titanic figures, triumphant breakthroughs, enlightenment ideals as well as terrible moral failings. Every crucial debate is here--from the role of slavery in the antebellum Southern economy to the real impact of FDR's New Deal to America's violent mood swings in its openness to global trade and its impact. But to read _Capitalism in America_ is above all to be stirred deeply by the extraordinary productive energies unleashed by millions of ordinary Americans that have driven this country to unprecedented heights of power and prosperity.

At heart, the authors argue, America's genius has been its unique tolerance for the effects of creative destruction, the ceaseless churn of the old giving way to the new, driven by new people and new ideas. Often messy and painful, creative destruction has also lifted almost all Americans to standards of living unimaginable to even the wealthiest citizens of the world a few generations past. A sense of justice and human decency demands that those who bear the brunt of the pain of change be protected, but America has always accepted more pain for more gain, and its vaunted rise cannot otherwise be understood, or its challenges faced, without recognizing this legacy. For now, in our time, productivity growth has stalled again, stirring up the populist furies. There's no better moment to apply the lessons of history to the most pressing question we face, that of whether the United States will preserve its preeminence, or see its leadership pass to other, inevitably less democratic powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Aviators: Stories of U.S. Army Helicopter Combat in the Vietnam War, 1971-72 *



  






*Bronze Medal Winner: 2020 Independent Publisher Book Awards*
In The Aviators, former Lighthorse Air Cavalry helicopter pilot Rex Gooch airlifts you back in time to the Vietnam War in 1971-72, telling the stories of young aviators, fresh out of flight school, who gallantly serve their country in an controversial war in a foreign land. Told through remarkable first-hand descriptions, with dramatic images and attention to detail, The Aviators is an action-packed narrative of the helicopter pilots, crew chiefs, and door gunners as they fight an elusive, ruthless enemy, put their lives at risk to rescue fellow soldiers, and come to grips with the realization that their lives are changing forever.

After each riveting story—from a horrific Scout helicopter crash, to a valiant attempt to rescue POWs held in a jungle prison camp, to a covert flight into remote areas of Cambodia, and many more—the book addresses the question not often asked: What happened to those heroic men after Vietnam?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Steamborn: The Complete Trilogy Box Set*



  






*A supernatural swarm. A treacherous scheme. A tinker’s apprentice may be the village’s only hope…*

_STEAMBORN (Book 1)_
Jacob has yet to meet a gadget he couldn’t fix or an adventure he could resist. With trade routes to his remote Lowlands town cut off, Jacob must exchange his boyhood adventures for petty theft. After all, his wages at the tinker shop aren’t enough to pay for his father’s medicine.

But it soon becomes clear why few merchants brave the nearby roads as a plague of terrifying creatures descends upon the town. With the Lowlands under siege, Jacob and his friend have no choice but to run for their lives. When their escape uncovers a terrible secret, Jacob learns there are those who’ll stop at nothing to make sure the teen takes the scandal to his grave…

_STEAMFORGED (Book 2)_
*There are old wounds in the forgotten places of the world, and some are soaked with blood.*

Jacob and his friends fled into the Deadlands after the fall of Ancora. With the city now under the Butcher’s control, they’re going to need help if they ever hope to return home. Venturing to the desert city of Bollwerk, they seek an old ally who may hold answers that could prevent a war.

But the path to Bollwerk is rife with danger. Sky needles. Fire lizards. Around each arid bend lies a new threat. Their enemies are many. Their chances... few. If they don’t find Archibald, ruler of Bollwerk, and convince him to join their cause, however, their very lives could be claimed by the desolate wasteland that calls to their souls.

_STEAMSWORN (Book 3)_
*The world died, only to be reborn in war. It was the way of things, but change comes with the wind...*

Flanked by Bollwerk’s forces, Jacob and his friends march to the front lines of Dauschen, their sister city. There they find the armies of Fel cutting off the path to Ancora, and slaughtering any sympathizers.

Jacob learned how deadly the desert could be, yet even that pales under the cloud of the coming battle. While Jacob journeys to Dauschen, Alice stays behind to focus on her training. They defeated one Deadlands warlord, but she knows they have to be ready for what’s coming.

Forged in the Deadlands crucible, and armed with the knowledge of their true enemy, Jacob, Alice, and their allies bring the fight back to Ancora. Blood will be spilled. Lives will be lost. In the darkest hour, vengeance will light their path to a new era of hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Friendly Fire: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 2)*



  






*For deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo,* things are going from bad to worse.

Ren seems to be trapped in Grey's ship and the only help they can find is an old friend of Salvo with a checkered past.

And speaking of old friends, the contract out on them is attracting attention from all their old running buddies.

It's getting ugly in more ways than one. Then again, maybe that's just the way they like it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Parasite: An Alien Horror Novel*



  






*They're closer than you think...*

A guard discovers an unusual lifeform on her remote moon outpost. She disregards protocol to investigate it, with catastrophic consequences.

The parasitic alien wears its victims' skins and adopts their personalities. It's a perfect disguise, and allows the creature to spread without being detected. By the time humanity realises it's facing extinction, a third of its six hundred space stations have already gone dark.

As the alien's ruthless progress collapses communication networks, wipes out defences, and leaves hundreds of stations to fend for themselves, a handful of remarkable individuals must find a way to battle the greatest threat the universe has ever encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Plantation Shudders (A Cajun Country Mystery Book 1)*



  






*USA TODAY BESTSELLER
AGATHA AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST FIRST MYSTERY
LEFTY AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST HUMOROUS MYSTERY
DAPHNE DU MAURIER AWARD NOMINEE

Secrets, suspects, and Southern hospitality abound at Maggie Crozat's Louisiana B&B in this first installment of the Cajun Country cozy mystery series*

It's the end of the summer and Prodigal Daughter Maggie Crozat has returned home to her family's plantation-turned-bed-and-breakfast in Louisiana. The Crozats have an inn full of guests for the local food festival—elderly honeymooners, the Cajun Cuties, a mysterious stranger from Texas, a couple of hipster lovebirds, and a trio of Georgia frat boys. But when the elderly couple keels over dead within minutes of each other—one from very unnatural causes— Maggie and the others suddenly become suspects in a murder.

With the help of Bo Durand, the town's handsome new detective, Maggie must investigate to clear her name while holding the family business together at the same time. And the deeper she digs, the more she wonders: are all of the guests really there for a vacation or do they have ulterior motives? Decades-old secrets and stunning revelations abound in Ellen Byron's charming cozy debut, _Plantation Shudders_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fifth Woman (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 6)*



  






*From the #1 international-bestselling master of Scandinavian noir: a “marvelously told mystery” of murder in Sweden and corruption in Africa (Austin American-Statesman).*

In an African convent, four nuns and an unidentified fifth woman are found with their throats slit. The local police do little to investigate . . . and cover up the unknown woman’s death. A year later in Sweden, Holger Eriksson, a retired car dealer and birdwatcher, is skewered to death after falling into a pit of carefully sharpened bamboo poles. Soon after, the body of a missing florist is discovered strangled and tied to a tree. Baffled and appalled by the crimes, the only clues Inspector Kurt Wallander has to go on are a skull, a diary, and a photo of three men.

What ensues is a complex, meticulously plotted investigation that will push the detective to his limits. The key is the unsolved killing of the fifth woman in Africa—who was she, and what did she have to do with the brutal deaths of two seemingly innocent men? Are more victims in danger? The answers will lead Wallander to question everything he thought he knew about the psychology of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Miracle Creek: A Novel*



  






*WINNER OF THE EDGAR AWARD FOR BEST FIRST NOVEL

The “gripping… page-turner” (Time) hitting all the best of summer reading lists, Miracle Creek is perfect for book clubs and fans of Liane Moriarty and Celeste Ng*

How far will you go to protect your family? Will you keep their secrets? Ignore their lies?

In a small town in Virginia, a group of people know each other because they’re part of a special treatment center, a hyperbaric chamber that may cure a range of conditions from infertility to autism. But then the chamber explodes, two people die, and it’s clear the explosion wasn’t an accident.

A powerful showdown unfolds as the story moves across characters who are all maybe keeping secrets, hiding betrayals. Chapter by chapter, we shift alliances and gather evidence: Was it the careless mother of a patient? Was it the owners, hoping to cash in on a big insurance payment and send their daughter to college? Could it have been a protester, trying to prove the treatment isn’t safe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hunting the Eagles (Eagles of Rome Book 2)*



  






JUSTICE , HONOUR, REVENGE

AD 14: Five long years have passed since the annihilation of three legions in the wilds of Germania.

Demoted, battle-scarred and hell-bent on revenge, Centurion Tullus and his legionaries begin their fightback. Ranged against them is the charismatic chieftan Arminius, determined to crush the Romans for a second time.

Convinced that the eagle belonging to his old legion is close at hand, Tullus drives ever deeper into enemy lands.

But with Arminius and his warriors closing in on the Romans, a murderous battle is about to begin…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Out of the Desert (Wings of Victory Book 1)*



  






*'An assured start to a thrilling series... A novel which grips, both in and out of the cockpit. Out of the Desert will entertain fans of James Holland and Frank Barnard alike.' Richard Foreman*


Young, ambitious Royal Air Force pilot Peter Denhay is posted to an operational bomber squadron at the start of a major Italian offensive into Egypt. Joining the proud and distinguished XXI Squadron, Peter will risk everything to win the plaudits and reputation he desires.


But his navigator, Charlie Kendrick, doesn’t see it the same way, and treats his new crew as a marriage of convenience.


That is until a series of unforeseen disasters befall the squadron – after their home base is attacked and its aircraft ambushed - suspicions are raised of a double-agent operating in their midst.


Braving Italian and German fighters, deadly flak, and a conspiracy of silence, Peter and Charlie enlist the help of Margot Dacre, a gifted intelligence officer with secrets of her own, in a race to prevent further setbacks before it’s too late.


The blistering crescendo comes in an intense air battle to prevent the invasion of Greece. XXI Squadron is committed to the fight in a last, desperate struggle to hold onto the Balkans. Peter and Charlie will have to sacrifice everything, to save their friends – and to save Greece.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect Lie: the gripping new thriller from the bestselling author of Dirty Little Secrets *



  






*He jumped to his death in front of witnesses. Now his wife is charged with murder.*

Five years ago, Erin Kennedy moved to New York following a family tragedy. She now lives happily with her detective husband in the scenic seaside town of Newport, Long Island. When Erin answers the door to Danny's police colleagues one morning, it's the start of an ordinary day. But behind her, Danny walks to the window of their fourth-floor apartment and jumps to his death.

Eighteen months later, Erin is in court, charged with her husband's murder. Over that year and a half, Erin has learned things about Danny she could never have imagined. She thought he was perfect. She thought their life was perfect.

*But it was all built on the perfect lie.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escaping the Rabbit Hole: How to Debunk Conspiracy Theories Using Facts, Logic, and Respect *



  






*Here is a conclusive, well-researched, practical reference on why people fall down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole and how you can help them escape. Mick West shares the knowledge and experience he's accumulated debunking false conspiracy theories, and offers a practical guide to helping friends and loved ones recognize these theories for what they really are.*

The Earth is flat, the World Trade Center collapse was a controlled demolition, planes are spraying poison to control the weather, and actors faked the Sandy Hook massacre.... 
All these claims are bunk: falsehoods, mistakes, and in some cases, outright lies. But many people passionately believe one or more of these conspiracy theories. They consume countless books and videos, join like-minded online communities, try to convert those around them, and even, on occasion, alienate their own friends and family. Why is this, and how can you help people, especially those closest to you, break free from the downward spiral of conspiracy thinking?

In _Escaping the Rabbit Hole_, author *Mick West* shares over a decade's worth of knowledge and experience investigating and debunking false conspiracy theories through his forum, MetaBunk.org, and sets forth a practical guide to helping friends and loved ones recognize these theories for what they really are.

Perhaps counter-intuitively, the most successful approaches to helping individuals escape a rabbit hole aren't comprised of simply explaining why they are wrong; rather, West's tried-and-tested approach emphasizes clear communication based on mutual respect, honesty, openness, and patience.

West puts his debunking techniques and best practices to the test with four of the most popular false conspiracy theories today (Chemtrails, 9/11 Controlled Demolition, False Flags, and Flat Earth) -- providing road maps to help you to understand your friend and help them escape the rabbit hole. These are accompanied by real-life case studies of individuals who, with help, were able to break free from conspiracism.

With sections on:

the wide spectrum of conspiracy theories
avoiding the "shill" label
psychological factors and other complications
(and concluding with) a look at the future of debunking
Mick West has put forth a conclusive, well-researched, practical reference on why people fall down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole and how you can help them escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Book of Eels: Our Enduring Fascination with the Most Mysterious Creature in the Natural World *



  






*A Finalist for the Los Angeles Times Book Prize

National Bestseller

Winner of the National Outdoor Book Award

Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence in Nonfiction

A New York Times Notable Book

One of TIME’s 100 Must Read Books of the Year

One of The Washington Post’s 50 Notable Nonfiction Books of the Year

One of Smithsonian Magazine’s 10 Best Science Books of the Year 

One of Publishers Weekly’s Best Nonfiction Books of the Year

A New York Times Editor’s Choice

Part H Is for Hawk, part The Soul of an Octopus, The Book of Eels is both a meditation on the world’s most elusive fish—the eel—and a reflection on the human condition*

Remarkably little is known about the European eel, _Anguilla anguilla_. So little, in fact, that scientists and philosophers have, for centuries, been obsessed with what has become known as the “eel question”: Where do eels come from? What are they? Are they fish or some other kind of creature altogether? Even today, in an age of advanced science, no one has ever seen eels mating or giving birth, and we still don’t understand what drives them, after living for decades in freshwater, to swim great distances back to the ocean at the end of their lives. They remain a mystery.

Drawing on a breadth of research about eels in literature, history, and modern marine biology, as well as his own experience fishing for eels with his father, Patrik Svensson crafts a mesmerizing portrait of an unusual, utterly misunderstood, and completely captivating animal. In _The Book of Eels, _we meet renowned historical thinkers, from Aristotle to Sigmund Freud to Rachel Carson, for whom the eel was a singular obsession. And we meet the scientists who spearheaded the search for the eel’s point of origin, including Danish marine biologist Johannes Schmidt, who led research efforts in the early twentieth century, catching thousands upon thousands of eels, in the hopes of proving their birthing grounds in the Sargasso Sea.

Blending memoir and nature writing at its best, Svensson’s journey to understand the eel becomes an exploration of the human condition that delves into overarching issues about our roots and destiny, both as humans and as animals, and, ultimately, how to handle the biggest question of all: death. The result is a gripping and slippery narrative that will surprise and enchant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A People's History of the World: From the Stone Age to the New Millennium*



  






*A new edition of the bestselling comprehensive radical history of the planet*

In this monumental book, Chris Harman achieves the impossible—a gripping history of the planet from the perspective of struggling peoples throughout the ages.

From the earliest human societies to the Holy Roman Empire, from the Middle Ages to the Enlightenment, from the Industrial Revolution to the end of the twentieth century, Chris Harman provides a brilliant and comprehensive history of the human race. Eschewing the standard accounts of “Great Men,” of dates and kings, Harman offers a groundbreaking counter-history, a breathtaking sweep across the centuries in the tradition of “history from below.” In a fiery narrative, he shows how ordinary men and women were involved in creating and changing society and how conflict between classes was often at the core of these developments. While many scholars see the victory of capitalism as now safely secured, Harman explains the rise and fall of societies and civilizations throughout the ages and demonstrates that history moves ever onward in every age. This magisterial study is essential reading for anyone interested in how society has changed and developed and the possibilities for further radical progress.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Charles Dickens: A Life*



  






Award-winning Claire Tomalin, author of _A Life of My Own_, sets the standard for sophisticated and popular biography, having written lives of Jane Austen, Samuel Pepys, and Thomas Hardy, among others. Here she tackles the best recognized and loved man of nineteenth-century England, Charles Dickens; a literary leviathan whose own difficult path to greatness inspired the creation of classic novels such as _Great Expectations_, _David Copperfield_, _Oliver Twist_, and _Hard Times_.

From his sensational public appearances to the obsessive love affair that led him to betray, deceive, and break with those closest to him, _Charles Dickens: A Life_ is a triumph of the biographer’s craft, a comedy that turns to tragedy in a story worthy of Dickens’ own pen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Best Land Under Heaven: The Donner Party in the Age of Manifest Destiny *



  






*Longlisted for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence

Finalist for the Oklahoma Book Award

A Publishers Weekly Holiday Guide History Pick


“A book so gripping it can scarcely be put down.... Superb.” —New York Times Book Review*


_"WESTWARD HO! FOR OREGON AND CALIFORNIA!"_

In the eerily warm spring of 1846, George Donner placed this advertisement in a local newspaper as he and a restless caravan prepared for what they hoped would be the most rewarding journey of a lifetime. But in eagerly pursuing what would a century later become known as the "American dream," this optimistic-yet-motley crew of emigrants was met with a chilling nightmare; in the following months, their jingoistic excitement would be replaced by desperate cries for help that would fall silent in the deadly snow-covered mountains of the Sierra Nevada.

We know these early pioneers as the Donner Party, a name that has elicited horror since the late 1840s. With _The Best Land Under Heaven_, Wallis has penned what critics agree is “destined to become the standard account” (_Washington Post_) of the notorious saga. Cutting through 160 years of myth-making, the “expert storyteller” (_True West_) compellingly recounts how the unlikely band of early pioneers met their fate. Interweaving information from hundreds of newly uncovered documents, Wallis illuminates how a combination of greed and recklessness led to one of America’s most calamitous and sensationalized catastrophes. The result is a “fascinating, horrifying, and inspiring” (_Oklahoman_) examination of the darkest side of Manifest Destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914 *



  






*One of The New York Times Book Review’s 10 Best Books of the Year

Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize (History)*

_The Sleepwalkers: How Europe Went to War in 1914_ is historian Christopher Clark’s riveting account of the explosive beginnings of World War I.

Drawing on new scholarship, Clark offers a fresh look at World War I, focusing not on the battles and atrocities of the war itself, but on the complex events and relationships that led a group of well-meaning leaders into brutal conflict.

Clark traces the paths to war in a minute-by-minute, action-packed narrative that cuts between the key decision centers in Vienna, Berlin, St. Petersburg, Paris, London, and Belgrade, and examines the decades of history that informed the events of 1914 and details the mutual misunderstandings and unintended signals that drove the crisis forward in a few short weeks.

Meticulously researched and masterfully written, Christopher Clark’s _The Sleepwalkers_ is a dramatic and authoritative chronicle of Europe’s descent into a war that tore the world apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1960: LBJ vs. JFK vs. Nixon: The Epic Campaign that Forged Three Presidencies *



  






*“1960 aims to take us deeper into the campaign than Theodore White’s famous The Making of the President, 1960. And it does.”—Chicago Sun-Times*

This is award-winning historian David Pietrusza's hard-edged account of the 1960 presidential campaign, the election that ultimately gave America “Camelot” and its tragic aftermath. It is the story of the bare-knuckle politics of the primaries; the party conventions' backroom dealings; the unprecedented television debates; the hot-button issues of race, religion, and foreign policy—and, at the center of it all, three future presidents: Lyndon Johnson, John F. Kennedy, and Richard Nixon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sniper in Helmand: Six Months on the Frontline *



  






Few soldiers are deemed good enough to be selected and trained as snipers and even fewer qualify. As a result, snipers are regarded as the elite of their units and their skills command the ungrudging respect of their fellows - and the enemy. The Author is one such man who recently served a full tour of duty with 1st Battalion the Royal Anglian Regiment in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. James describes the highs and lows of almost daily front line action experienced by our soldiers deployed on active service in arguably the most dangerous area of the world. As part of the Battle Groups crack Mobile Operations Group, Jamess mission was to liquidate as many Taliban as possible. The reader experiences sniper tactics and actions, whether in ambush or quick pre-planned strikes, amid the ever present lethal danger of IEDs. His book, the first to be written by a trained sniper in Afghanistan, reveals the psychological pressures and awesome life-and-death responsibility of his role and, in particular, the deadly cat-and-mouse games with the enemy snipers intent on their own kills. These involved the clinical killing of targets at ranges of 1,000 meters or greater. Sniper in Helmand is a thrilling action-packed, yet very human, account of both front line service in the intense Afghanistan war and first-hand sniper action. Andy McNab inspired James to join the army and has written a moving foreword.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Big Boy Rules: America's Mercenaries Fighting in Iraq*



  






*A Pulitzer Prize–winning international reporter elucidates the day-to-day lives of modern American mercenaries in Iraq.*

Tens of thousands of them are in Iraq. They work for companies with ominous-sounding names, like Crescent Security Group, Triple Canopy, and Blackwater Worldwide. They travel in convoys of multicolored pickups fortified with makeshift armor, belt-fed machine guns, frag grenades, and even shoulder-fired missiles. They protect everything from the U.S. ambassador and American generals to shipments of Frappuccino bound for Baghdad’s Green Zone. They kill Iraqis, and Iraqis kill them.

From _Washington Post_ reporter Steve Fainaru comes a harrowing journey into Iraq’s parallel war. Part _Mad Max_, part _Fight Club_, it is a world filled with “private security contractors”—the U.S. government’s sanitized name for the modern mercenaries, or mercs, who roam Iraq with impunity, doing jobs that the overstretched, understaffed military can’t or won’t do. They are part of America’s “other” army—some patriotic, some desperate, some just out for cash or adventure. And some who disappear into the void that is Iraq and are never seen again.

Fainaru traveled with a group of these contractors to uncover what motivates them to put their lives in danger every day. He joined them as they made their way through Iraq—heavily armed, dodging not only bombs and insurgents but also their own Iraqi colleagues. Just days after Fainaru left for home, five contractors were kidnapped in broad daylight on Iraq’s main highway. How the government and the company responded reveals the dark truths behind the largest private force in the history of American warfare . . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Baghdad Operators: Ex Special Forces in Iraq*



  






across worn torn Iraq in the spring 2003. Discover how they used their unique military skills to create a successful security company with over 300 employees during the early days of the occupation. See how Iraq was torn apart from the inside from someone who was there and get an insight into what it took to rebuild a country ripped apart by war and insurgency.Discover how their journey moved from the Basra oilfields, where they apply their skills to beat the bad guys and get more work, into Baghdad dangerous streets. Learn how they used their Close Protection skills to escort their clients around the countrys electricity grid. Find out how the power stations became a target and what steps were taken to protect them from mortars, rockets and infiltrators. Learn how the insurgents upped up their game and turned their attentions on the security teams, using everything from snipers and rockets to car bombs and IEDs to try and kill them. Also see how the security teams played piggy in the middle between the American military and the Iraqi police and how they had to use their skills and wits to keep working. Even in Kurdistan, the safest part of the country, one wrong move could cost have cost lives.Find out how Britains ex-Special Forces helped Iraqs reconstruction and the part they had to pay along the way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Relentless Moon: A Lady Astronaut Novel *



  






*Finalist 2021 Hugo Award for Best Novel!
Finalist 2021 Hugo Award for Best Series!
A 2021 Locus Award Finalist!

Mary Robinette Kowal continues her Hugo and Nebula award-winning Lady Astronaut series, following The Calculating Stars and The Fated Sky, with The Relentless Moon.*

The Earth is coming to the boiling point as the climate disaster of the Meteor strike becomes more and more clear, but the political situation is already overheated. Riots and sabotage plague the space program. The IAC’s goal of getting as many people as possible off Earth before it becomes uninhabitable is being threatened.

Elma York is on her way to Mars, but the Moon colony is still being established. Her friend and fellow Lady Astronaut Nicole Wargin is thrilled to be one of those pioneer settlers, using her considerable flight and political skills to keep the program on track. But she is less happy that her husband, the Governor of Kansas, is considering a run for President.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hench: A Novel*



  






*“This book is fast, furious, compelling, and angry as hell." -- Seanan McGuire, New York Times bestselling author

The Boys meets My Year of Rest and Relaxation in this smart, imaginative, and evocative novel of love, betrayal, revenge, and redemption, told with razor-sharp wit and affection, in which a young woman discovers the greatest superpower—for good or ill—is a properly executed spreadsheet.*


Anna does boring things for terrible people because even criminals need office help and she needs a job. Working for a monster lurking beneath the surface of the world isn’t glamorous. But is it really worse than working for an oil conglomerate or an insurance company? In this economy?

As a temp, she’s just a cog in the machine. But when she finally gets a promising assignment, everything goes very wrong, and an encounter with the so-called “hero” leaves her badly injured. And, to her horror, compared to the other bodies strewn about, she’s the lucky one.

So, of course, then she gets laid off.

With no money and no mobility, with only her anger and internet research acumen, she discovers her suffering at the hands of a hero is far from unique. When people start listening to the story that her data tells, she realizes she might not be as powerless as she thinks.

Because the key to everything is data: knowing how to collate it, how to manipulate it, and how to weaponize it. By tallying up the human cost these caped forces of nature wreak upon the world, she discovers that the line between good and evil is mostly marketing. And with social media and viral videos, she can control that appearance.

It’s not too long before she’s employed once more, this time by one of the worst villains on earth. As she becomes an increasingly valuable lieutenant, she might just save the world.

A sharp, witty, modern debut, _Hench_ explores the individual cost of justice through a fascinating mix of Millennial office politics, heroism measured through data science, body horror, and a profound misunderstanding of quantum mechanics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Zoey Punches the Future in the Dick: A Novel (Zoey Ashe Book 2)*



  






*THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER

New York Times bestselling author David Wong's *_Zoey Punches the Future in the Dick_* is the latest—and arguably greatest—sci-fi thriller in the Zoey Ashe Series.
*
In the futuristic city of Tabula Ra$a, Zoey Ashe is like a fish so far out of water that it has achieved orbit. After inheriting a criminal empire, the twenty-three year-old finds herself under threat from all sides as a rogue's gallery of larger-than-life enemies think they smell weakness.

On the eve of the world's most lavish and ridiculous Halloween celebration, a steamer trunk-sized box arrives at Zoey's door and she is shocked to find that it contains a disemboweled corpse. She is even more shocked when that corpse, controlled by an unknown party, rises and goes on a rampage through the house. Speaking in an electronic voice, it publicly accuses Zoey of being its murderer. This is the kind of thing that almost never happened at her old job.

The city was already a ticking time bomb of publicity-hungry vigilantes with superhuman enhancements and Zoey knows this turn of events is unlikely to improve the situation. Now, she and her team of high-tech tricksters have to solve this bizarre murder while simultaneously keeping Tabula Ra$a from descending into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Emperox (The Interdependency Book 3)*



  






*The Last Emperox is the thrilling conclusion to the award-winning, New York Times and USA Today bestselling Interdependency series, an epic space opera adventure from Hugo Award-winning author John Scalzi.*

The collapse of The Flow, the interstellar pathway between the planets of the Interdependency, has accelerated. Entire star systems—and billions of people—are becoming cut off from the rest of human civilization. This collapse was foretold through scientific prediction . . . and yet, even as the evidence is obvious and insurmountable, many still try to rationalize, delay and profit from, these final days of one of the greatest empires humanity has ever known.

Emperox Grayland II has finally wrested control of her empire from those who oppose her and who deny the reality of this collapse. But “control” is a slippery thing, and even as Grayland strives to save as many of her people form impoverished isolation, the forces opposing her rule will make a final, desperate push to topple her from her throne and power, by any means necessary. Grayland and her thinning list of allies must use every tool at their disposal to save themselves, and all of humanity. And yet it may not be enough.

Will Grayland become the savior of her civilization . . . or the last emperox to wear the crown?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Oona Out of Order: A Novel*



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER

A GOOD MORNING AMERICA BOOK CLUB PICK

AMAZON EDITORS' 20 BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR PICK

"With its countless epiphanies and surprises, Oona proves difficult to put down." —USA Today

"By turns tragic and triumphant, heartbreakingly poignant and joyful, this is ultimately an uplifting and redemptive read." —The Guardian
A remarkably inventive novel that explores what it means to live a life fully in the moment, even if those moments are out of order.*

It’s New Year’s Eve 1982, and Oona Lockhart has her whole life before her. At the stroke of midnight she will turn nineteen, and the year ahead promises to be one of consequence. Should she go to London to study economics, or remain at home in Brooklyn to pursue her passion for music and be with her boyfriend? As the countdown to the New Year begins, Oona faints and awakens thirty-two years in the future in her fifty-one-year-old body. Greeted by a friendly stranger in a beautiful house she’s told is her own, Oona learns that with each passing year she will leap to another age at random. And so begins _Oona Out of Order_...

Hopping through decades, pop culture fads, and much-needed stock tips, Oona is still a young woman on the inside but ever changing on the outside. Who will she be next year? Philanthropist? Club Kid? World traveler? Wife to a man she’s never met? Surprising, magical, and heart-wrenching, Margarita Montimore has crafted an unforgettable story about the burdens of time, the endurance of love, and the power of family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Network Effect: A Murderbot Novel (The Murderbot Diaries Book 5)*



  






*A 2021 Nebula Award Winner!

A 2021 Hugo Award Finalist!

A 2021 Locus Award Finalist!

The first full-length novel in Martha Wells' New York Times and USA Today bestselling Murderbot Diaries series.

An Amazon's Best of the Year So Far Pick

Named a Best of 2020 Pick for NPR | Book Riot | Polygon

"*_I caught myself rereading my favorite parts... and I can’t recommend it enough." — _New York Times


You know that feeling when you’re at work, and you’ve had enough of people, and then the boss walks in with yet another job that needs to be done right this second or the world will end, but all you want to do is go home and binge your favorite shows? And you're a sentient murder machine programmed for destruction? Congratulations, you're Murderbot.

Come for the pew-pew space battles, stay for the most relatable A.I. you’ll read this century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Peace Talks (Dresden Files Book 16)*



  






*HARRY DRESDEN IS BACK AND READY FOR ACTION, in the new entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling Dresden Files.*

When the Supernatural nations of the world meet up to negotiate an end to ongoing hostilities, Harry Dresden, Chicago's only professional wizard, joins the White Council's security team to make sure the talks stay civil. But can he succeed, when dark political manipulations threaten the very existence of Chicago—and all he holds dear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Survivor Song: A Novel*



  






*A propulsive and chillingly prescient novel of suspense and terror from the Bram Stoker award–winning author of The Cabin at the End of the World and A Head Full of Ghosts.

“Absolutely riveting.” — Stephen King*

In a matter of weeks, Massachusetts has been overrun by an insidious rabies-like virus that is spread by saliva. But unlike rabies, the disease has a terrifyingly short incubation period of an hour or less. Those infected quickly lose their minds and are driven to bite and infect as many others as they can before they inevitably succumb. Hospitals are inundated with the sick and dying, and hysteria has taken hold. To try to limit its spread, the commonwealth is under quarantine and curfew. But society is breaking down and the government's emergency protocols are faltering.

Dr. Ramola "Rams" Sherman, a soft-spoken pediatrician in her mid-thirties, receives a frantic phone call from Natalie, a friend who is eight months pregnant. Natalie's husband has been killed—viciously attacked by an infected neighbor—and in a failed attempt to save him, Natalie, too, was bitten. Natalie's only chance of survival is to get to a hospital as quickly as possible to receive a rabies vaccine. The clock is ticking for her and for her unborn child.

Natalie’s fight for life becomes a desperate odyssey as she and Rams make their way through a hostile landscape filled with dangers beyond their worst nightmares—terrifying, strange, and sometimes deadly challenges that push them to the brink. 

Paul Tremblay once again demonstrates his mastery in this chilling and all-too-plausible novel that will leave readers racing through the pages . . . and shake them to their core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pineapple Land War: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Four (Pineapple Port Mysteries 4) *



  






*When your day starts with a man stuck to the top of a sailboat mast, things have to get better, don’t they?*
Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant introduce you to even more wonderfully lovable Pineapple Port characters in book FOUR of the hilarious mystery series keeping readers on the edge of their seats!

_*“Love this series - Keeps you laughing and guessing to the end. If you are a fan of Jana Deleon and Ann Charles then this series is for you.”*_ ~ Amazon Customer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

When real estate tycoon Bucky Bloom is found stuck to the end of a sailboat mast, a land war erupts in Pineapple Port. *Amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan is commissioned to solve Bucky’s murder,* but soon finds herself embroiled in a competition masterminded by her boyfriend’s crazy ex, the ever-nefarious Stephanie.

The Pineapple Port Mystery Series is both sweet and edgy, and _always_ hilarious! Fans of *Lillian Jackson Braun, Carl Hiaasen*, and *Jana DeLeon* won’t be able to stop reading the Pineapple Port series until it is done!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pineapple House Hunter: A Fun, Small Town, Female Detective Mystery (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 12) *



  






Pineapple Port Mysteries by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, is a funny, clean, and gore-free small-town, female amateur sleuth series, but with all the pulse-pounding excitement of a detective thriller.

When Declan and his uncle Seamus find a dead woman in the master closet of a house for sale, Seamus hopes that means he'll get a deal...but private detective Charlotte Morgan is more interested in why the body has a note pinned to its chest: _Where are you going to keep YOUR clothes?

*"This is my favorite book of the series! Just when u think they can’t get better they do! ...I loved this book and series. You can read this as a stand-alone but the whole series is fantastic. Take an afternoon away from life and escape into crazy Pineapple Port! I couldn’t put it down!"*_ ~ Audrey Armstrong ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

When another body with a second note is found at a listing held by the same real estate agency, Charlotte is hired to find out who's trying to ruin them. The handsome owner of the agency has a way with the ladies... is one of his jilted lovers out to demonstrate just how angry a woman scorned can get?

Too bad Charlotte's neighborhood "moms," Mariska and Darla, can't help with this mystery --- they're on a treasure hunt bound to cost them their weekend... and maybe their life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bait and Witch (Witch Way Librarian Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Librarian Josie Way moved to small-town Oregon to lay low. Instead, thanks to newfound magic abilities—and a killer on the loose—she’s leapt out of the frying pan and into a cauldron of trouble . . .*

Josie Way loved working among the Library of Congress’s leather-scented stacks—until she uncovered corruption and made herself a target. As Wilfred, Oregon’s new librarian, Josie can stay undercover until the case goes to court. But life in this little town isn’t as subdued as she expected. The library, housed in a a Victorian mansion, is slated to be bulldozed. Still digesting the news that her safe haven is about to become scrap lumber, Josie discovers a body in the woods . . .

Almost as shocking, Josie learns that she’s descended from a long line of witches—and her powers have suddenly sprung to life. With help from a spoiled alley cat who just may be her familiar, Josie’s thumbing through a catalog of suspects, hoping she can conjure a way to save her library—and her life . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Paradise Crime Mysteries Books 1-3 (Paradise Crime Mysteries Box Set Book 1) *



  






*Detective Lei Texeira flees hazy memories of a dark past, but nothing gets in the way of solving her cases in Hawaii!*
_Binge read this box set of USA Today bestselling books and discover you can't read just one!_
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
*Blood Orchids: *Black sand beaches and steaming volcanoes are the backdrop for murder as young patrolwoman, Lei Texeira, discovers the bodies of two drowned girls and attracts the attention of a killer with ties to her own dark past.
*Torch Ginger:*The stunning cliffs and pristine beaches of Kauai have drawn Lei to a fresh start, but only she can untangle a mystery of missing persons with madness at its heart.
*Black Jasmine:*Cruise ships and art galleries hide dark secrets as Lei and her partner, Stevens, move to Maui to build a life together...but trouble follows them in paradise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Choirboys: A Novel*



  






*“Each wears his cynicism like a bulletproof jockstrap—each has his horror story, his bad dream, his nightshriek. He is afraid of his friends—he is afraid of himself.”—New York Times*

Partners in the Los Angeles Police Department, they’re haunted by terrifying dark secrets of the nightwatch–shared predawn drink and sex sessions they call _choir practice._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Caligula: A thrilling historical epic set in Ancient Rome that you won’t be able to put down… (Roman Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*CAN A SLAVE DECIDE THE FATE OF AN EMPEROR?

Ancient Rome*. *Caligula* is Emperor, his reign marked by excess, ambition, decadence, cruelty, madness, sexual scandal and death.

*Rufus* is a young slave living a world away from the Imperial court - apprentice to an animal trainer for the gladiatorial arena and friend to Cupido, one of Rome's greatest gladiators.

When Rufus's skills come to the attention of Caligula, he is summoned to court to serve as keeper for the Imperial elephant - *and unwittingly finds himself at the centre of a conspiracy to assassinate the Emperor...

Rufus's story continues in Claudius.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Claudius: An action-packed historical page-turner full of intrigue and suspense… (Roman Trilogy Book 2)*



  






*EMPEROR OF ROME. CONQUEROR OF BRITAIN.

43 AD. Southern England*. *Caratacus*, war chief of the Britons, watches as the scarlet cloaks of the Roman legions spread across his lands like blood.

In Rome, *Emperor Claudius* desires total conquest and dreams of taking his place in history alongside his illustrious forebears Caesar and Augustus.

Among the legions marches *Rufus*, keeper of the Emperor's elephant. *War is coming* and the united tribes of Britain will make a desperate stand against the might of Rome in their fight for freedom.

The Emperor has a very special purpose for Rufus and his elephant in the midst of the battle - *will the Gods favour him?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tell Me My Name *



  






When a woman is snatched by an obsessed stranger claiming to be her soulmate, the consequences could be deadly in this suspenseful and darkly twisted psychological thriller … unless she can remember his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something She's Not Telling Us: A Novel *



  






*Named most anticipated book of 2020 by Cosmopolitan, Women's Wear Daily, Woman's Day, She Reads, The Nerd Daily, and Sassy Sarah Reads.

From the New York Times bestselling author of A Simple Favor comes an electrifying domestic thriller of how one woman’s life is turned upside down when her brother brings his new girlfriend to visit—and no one is telling the truth about who they really are.

She’s on the verge of having it all…

But one woman stands in her way.*

Charlotte has everything in life that she ever could have hoped for: a doting, artistic husband, a small-but-thriving flower shop, and her sweet, smart five-year-old daughter, Daisy. Her relationship with her mother might be strained, but the distance between them helps. And her younger brother Rocco may have horrible taste in women, but when he introduces his new girlfriend to Charlotte and her family, they are cautiously optimistic that she could be The One. Daisy seems to love Ruth, and she can’t be any worse than the klepto Rocco brought home the last time. At least, that’s what Charlotte keeps telling herself. But as Rocco and Ruth’s relationship becomes more serious, Ruth’s apparent obsession with Daisy grows more obvious. Then Daisy is kidnapped, and Charlotte is convinced there’s only one person who could have taken her.

Ruth has never had much, but now she’s finally on the verge of having everything she’s ever dreamed of. A stable job at a start-up company, a rakish, handsome boyfriend with whom she falls more in love with every day—and a chance at the happy family she’s always wanted, adorable niece included. The only obstacle standing in her way is her boyfriend’s sister Charlotte, whose attitude swerves between politely cold and outright hostile. Rebuffing Ruth’s every attempt to build a friendship with her and Daisy, Charlotte watches over her daughter with a desperate protectiveness that sends chills down Ruth’s spine. Ruth knows that Charlotte has a deeply-buried secret, the only question is: what? A surprise outing with Daisy could be the key to finding out, and Ruth knows she must take the chance while she has it—for everyone’s sake.

As the two women follow each other down a chilling rabbit hole, unearthing winding paths of deceit, lies, and trauma, a family and a future will be completely—and irrevocably—shattered.

From its very first page, _Something She’s Not Telling Us _takes hold of readers’ imagination in a harrowing, unforgettable thriller that dives deep into the domestic psyche and asks the question:

_Is anyone ever really who they say they are…?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winter Counts: A Novel*



  






*SHORTLISTED FOR THE EDGAR AWARD FOR FIRST NOVEL

“Winter Counts is a marvel. It’s a thriller with a beating heart and jagged teeth.” *—Tommy Orange, author of *There There

A Best Book of 2020: NPR * Publishers Weekly * Library Journal * CrimeReads * Goodreads * Sun Sentinel * SheReads * MysteryPeople

A groundbreaking thriller about a vigilante on a Native American reservation who embarks on a dangerous mission to track down the source of a heroin influx.*

Virgil Wounded Horse is the local enforcer on the Rosebud Indian Reservation in South Dakota. When justice is denied by the American legal system or the tribal council, Virgil is hired to deliver his own punishment, the kind that’s hard to forget. But when heroin makes its way into the reservation and finds Virgil’s nephew, his vigilantism suddenly becomes personal. He enlists the help of his ex-girlfriend and sets out to learn where the drugs are coming from, and how to make them stop.

They follow a lead to Denver and find that drug cartels are rapidly expanding and forming new and terrifying alliances. And back on the reservation, a new tribal council initiative raises uncomfortable questions about money and power. As Virgil starts to link the pieces together, he must face his own demons and reclaim his Native identity. He realizes that being a Native American in the twenty-first century comes at an incredible cost.

_Winter Counts_ is a tour-de-force of crime fiction, a bracingly honest look at a long-ignored part of American life, and a twisting, turning story that’s as deeply rendered as it is thrilling.

Winner, Spur Awards for Best Contemporary Novel and Best First Novel * Winner, Lefty Award for Best Debut Mystery Novel * Shortlisted, Best First Novel, Bouchercon Anthony Awards * Shortlisted, Best First Novel, International Thriller Writers * Shortlisted, Dashiell Hammett Prize for Literary Excellence in Crime Writing, International Association of Crime Writers * Longlisted, VCU Cabell First Novel Award * Shortlisted, Barry Award for Best First Novel * Shortlisted, Reading the West Award * Shortlisted, Colorado Book Award (Thriller)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*New History of the Peloponnesian War*



  






_A New History of the Peloponnesian War_ is an ebook-only omnibus edition that includes all four volumes of Donald Kagan's acclaimed account of the war between Athens and Sparta (431–404 B.C.): _The Outbreak of the Peloponnesian War, The Archidamian War, The Peace of Nicias and the Sicilian Expedition_, and _The Fall of the Athenian Empire_. Reviewing the four-volume set in _The New Yorker_, George Steiner wrote, "The temptation to acclaim Kagan's four volumes as the foremost work of history produced in North America in the twentieth century is vivid. . . . Here is an achievement that not only honors the criteria of dispassion and of unstinting scruple which mark the best of modern historicism but honors its readers."

All four volumes are also sold separately as both print books and ebooks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mayflower: The Families, the Voyage, and the Founding of America*



  






*From acclaimed historian and biographer Rebecca Fraser comes a vivid narrative history of the Mayflower and of the Winslow family, who traveled to America in search of a new world.*

“There is nothing sleep-inducing about the chronicle crafted by Ms. Fraser . . . There is more to the Pilgrims’ story—more to American identity and character—than our Thanksgiving rituals and reveries.” *—Wall Street Journal*

The voyage of the _Mayflower_ and the founding of Plymouth Colony is one of the seminal events in world history. But the poorly-equipped group of English Puritans who ventured across the Atlantic in the early autumn of 1620 had no sense they would pass into legend. They had eighty casks of butter and two dogs but no cattle for milk, meat, or ploughing. They were ill-prepared for the brutal journey and the new land that few of them could comprehend. But the _Mayflower _story did not end with these Pilgrims’ arrival on the coast of New England or their first uncertain years as settlers. Rebecca Fraser traces two generations of one ordinary family and their extraordinary response to the challenges of life in America.

Edward Winslow, an apprentice printer, fled England and then Holland for a life of religious freedom and opportunity. Despite the intense physical trials of settlement, he found America exotic, enticing, and endlessly interesting. He built a home and a family, and his remarkable friendship with King Massassoit, Chief of the Wampanoags, is part of the legend of Thanksgiving. Yet, fifty years later, Edward’s son Josiah was commanding the New England militias against Massassoit’s son in King Philip’s War.

_The Mayflower _is an intensely human portrait of the Winslow family written with the pace of an epic. Rebecca Fraser details domestic life in the seventeenth century, the histories of brave and vocal Puritan women and the contradictions between generations as fathers and sons made the painful decisions which determined their future in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Naming Jack the Ripper*



  






After 125 years of theorizing and speculation regarding the identity of Jack the Ripper, Russell Edwards is in the unique position of owning the first physical evidence relating to the crimes to have emerged since 1888. This evidence is from one of the crime scenes, and has now been rigorously examined by some of the most highly-qualified forensic scientists in the country who have ascertained its true provenance. With the help of modern forensic techniques, Russell's ground-breaking discoveries provide conclusive answers to many of the most challenging mysterious surrounding the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nancy Wake: The gripping true story of the woman who became the Gestapo's most wanted spy*



  






*The gripping true story of the woman who became the Gestapo's most wanted spy*

In the early 1930s, Nancy Wake was a young woman enjoying a bohemian life in Paris. By the end of the Second World War, she was the Gestapo's most wanted person.

As a naïve, young journalist, Nancy Wake witnessed a horrific scene of Nazi violence in a Viennese street. From that moment, she declared that she would do everything in her power to rid Europe of the Nazis. What began as a courier job here and there became a highly successful escape network for Allied soldiers, perfectly camouflaged by Nancy's high-society life in Marseille.

Her network was soon so successful - and so notorious - that she was forced to flee France to escape the Gestapo, who had dubbed her "the white mouse" for her knack of slipping through its traps. But Nancy was a passionate enemy of the Nazis and refused to stay away. Supplying weapons and training members of a powerful underground fighting force, organising Allied parachute drops, cycling four hundred kilometres across a mountain range to find a new transmitting radio - nothing seemed too difficult in her fight against the Nazis. Peter FitzSimons reveals Nancy Wake's compelling story, a tale of an ordinary woman doing extraordinary things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Five Myths About Nuclear Weapons*



  






Nuclear weapons have always been a serious but seemingly insoluble problem: while they’re obviously dangerous, they are also, apparently, necessary. This groundbreaking study shows why five central arguments promoting nuclear weapons are, in essence, myths. It clears up such common misconceptions as . . .

• Nuclear weapons necessarily shock and awe opponents, including Japan at the end of World War II

• Nuclear deterrence is reliable in a crisis

• Destruction wins wars

• The bomb has kept the peace for sixty-five years

• We can’t put the nuclear genie back in the bottle

Drawing on new information and the latest historical research, Wilson poses a fundamental challenge to the myths on which nuclear weapons policy is currently built. Using pragmatic arguments and an unemotional, clear-eyed insistence on the truth, he arrives at a surprising conclusion: nuclear weapons are enormously dangerous, but don’t appear to be terribly useful. In that case, he asks, why would we want to keep them?

This book will be widely read and discussed by everyone who cares about war, peace, foreign policy, and security in the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Infantry Small Arms of the 21st Century: Guns of the World's Armies*



  






*The author of Guns of the Special Forces 2001-2015 presents a comprehensive overview of 21st century military guns used by small armies around the world.*

Soldiers in today's modern armies have access to ever more advanced infantry weapons; lighter, more compact and more accurate than anything seen in the last century. These include combat pistols, personal assault rifles, submachine guns, sniper rifles, shotguns, light machine guns and squad automatic weapons.

_Infantry Small Arms of the 21st Century_ features all these weapons and more, examining each in exhaustive detail. The author draws on the operational combat experience of the users in war zones such as Iraq, Afghanistan and Ukraine. As well as assessing and comparing the potency of different nations weapon systems, the book looks to the future demands of the infantry man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: A Funny Sci-fi Space Adventure *



  






*The galaxy just called for help. Unfortunately, the wrong man answered.*

When small-time conman, Cal Carver, is thrown in jail and forced to share a cell with a semi-naked cannibalistic serial killer, he's pretty sure his day can't get any worse.

Boy, is he wrong.

It isn't until two-thirds of the human race is wiped out and Cal is mistakenly abducted by aliens that things _really _start to go downhill.

Whisked across the galaxy, Cal is forced into a team of some of the sector's most notorious villains and scumbags and tasked with delivering a package to a warlord-run solar system where the authorities daren't venture.

The mission should be simple enough, but as one screw-up leads to another the ragtag group of unwitting heroes find themselves in a frantic battle to save an entire alien civilization - and its god - from total annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The Wrath of Vajazzle*



  






*The Snarkiest Sci-Fi Series in the Galaxy is Back!*

After saving an alien race and its god from a sentient zombie virus, Cal Carver and the crew of the Dread Ship _Shatner_ are feeling pretty pleased with themselves.

Unfortunately, the creator of the zombie virus is out for revenge, and has recruited the galaxy's deadliest - and oldest - assassin, Lady Vajazzle, to hunt Space Team down. But when Vajazzle discovers the crew is under the protection of a wolf-like species known as the Greyx, she is forced to implement a Plan B so diabolical it threatens to plunge the entire star system into chaos.

With time running out, Cal must find a way to outmaneuver and outgun the galaxy's greatest killer before she murders his friends, butchers the Greyx, and buys the whole galaxy a one-way ticket to total annihilation.

*Featuring murderous senior citizens, a moon of death, and a pointy stick that could change the fate of the universe, Space Team: The Wrath of Vajazzle is the second relentlessly funny science fiction book in the bestselling Space Team series by award-winning author, Barry J. Hutchison.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The Search for Splurt*



  






*The third part of the laugh-out-loud sci-fi adventure series from the author critics are calling 'the new Douglas Adams.'*

Cal Carver, petty-criminal turned space adventurer, is on a suicide mission - and he really _hates_ suicide missions. But this time it's to save his best buddy, Splurt, who has been taken prisoner by the the elderly assassin, Lady Vajazzle, and the evil Zertex corporation.

When they discover that the ship carrying Splurt never made it to Zertex, their search leads them through a wormhole to a mysterious planet unlike any they have seen before. Will they survive this strange new world and finally find their friend? And, more importantly, does he even want to be found?

*Packed with gladiator battles, angry bees, a big thing blowing up, and the return of the galaxy's oldest assassin, Space Team: The Search for Splurt is the rip-roaring conclusion to the first Space Team trilogy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: Song of the Space Siren*



  






*"On par with Douglas Adams" - Readcommendations*

Cal Carver and his Space Team may have lost their ship, but they haven't lost their knack for attracting trouble.

Just hours after setting foot on a new planet, Cal and the crew find themselves caught up in an interplanetary kidnapping plot. Reuniting the suspiciously-silent young victim with her parents on their far-off home world will make Cal rich beyond his wildest dreams. Unfortunately, half the pirates and bounty hunters in the galaxy have the same idea, and they're more than happy to take the girl by force.

With their experimental new ship plagued by problems, a deranged space-warlord determined to watch Cal eating his own arm, and a whole lot of galaxy to get through, _Space Team_ is about to embark on its most dangerous mission yet.

*The fourth hilarious instalment in the bestselling Space Team scifi adventure series, and the perfect jumping-on point for new readers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mission Zero (Fourth Fleet Irregulars Book 1)*



  






Skipper Alex von Strada is one of the Fleet’s highest achieving officers, commanding the corvette Minnow with a company of eccentric officers and last-chance crew sent to him for rehab. The updated 2nd Edition includes the free first chapter of Fourth Fleet Irregulars Book 2: Karadon.

After a PR disaster has activists and media storming the Admiralty gates, First Lord Dix Harangay sends Minnow out on a makework patrol. Inspector Mako Ireson goes with them to investigate what’s really going on. Mako has never been on a starship before. He can’t tell port from starboard, doesn’t know what the 0-G sign means at freefall hatchways, and may need to change his underwear after the launch.

Nobody is expecting that the “mission zero” they've been sent on will turn into a real operation. When it does, the Minnow’s crew has to rise to the challenge and justify their skipper’s faith in them.

This is the first mission of the legendary Fourth Fleet Irregulars, the unit you send for when you need a miracle.

For Mako Ireson, it will be the adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Karadon (Fourth Fleet Irregulars Book 2) *



  






Skipper Alex von Strada has a new ship and a new mission. His task is to clean up the infamous deep space station ISiS Karadon. ISiS Corps Director Belassa Torres is determined to defend the station’s independence. Caught between them, manager Chokran Dayfield will find his sanity and even his life on the edge.

“I intend to put a stop to drug trafficking on Karadon and to bring all those responsible to justice. You have my assurance that I will do whatever it takes to achieve that objective. I would like you to keep that picture of Annabella Tokford laying dead in the street, Mr Dayfield. Put it on your desk. At any time when you are unclear as to my objectives and intentions here, just look at that picture.”

The Fourth Fleet Irregulars leap into their second operation with the enthusiasm of teenagers allowed to play with explosives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dark Running (Fourth Fleet Irregulars Book 4)*



  






Penetrating deep within Marfikian territory, the Fourth seeks out the legendary world of Samart. Their task: to make contact and establish the basis for an alliance. The problem: the Samartians have responded to every previous effort to contact them with four incomprehensible words and a barrage of missiles. Can the Fourth’s extraordinary problem solving skills succeed in what no other expedition has ever achieved? They will need all their courage and resolve when they find that making friends with Samart is more dangerous than they ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sector Seventeen: Fourth Fleet Irregulars*



  






For centuries, there have been glimpses of something very strange and very fast in the turbulent space beyond Telathor, known to spacers as the Space Monster of Sector Seventeen. Now the Fourth is sent to investigate the Phenomenon under orders never to use the M word – nobody, after all, wants to be on record as the person who sent warships to hunt for a space monster.

Alex is about to discover, though, that friends can be more of a problem than enemies. As a touch and go courtesy visit turns into weeks, getting away from Telathor will be a challenge in itself.

And then there is the Quarian Ambassador, creating chaos everywhere she goes. Highly empathic, with no concepts of tact or privacy, with the ability to override all security systems and no regard for authority, even keeping her safe will be a challenge. (Skipper's Rule Four – Do not enter active volcanoes.)

But then, if it was going to be easy, they wouldn't have asked the Fourth to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

*Once More With a .44 (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western)*



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE SEXY, HARD-DRIVING WESTERN ADVENTURE! *

*The legendary Sheriff Ben Stillman series continues....*

Things have heated up since the last time Ben Stillman brought peace to Clantick, Montana Territory. It's been two years since he left to join the Pinkerstons, and now there's a group of bloodthirsty cowboys who think they own the town.

When the ruthless desperados shoot down a helpless, feeble-minded friend of Jody Harmon, it's the last straw. Something's gotta be done. And Jody knows there's just one man for the job. Ben Stillman is returning to Clantick...and he'll have justice once more with a .44...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Once a Lawman (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western 3)*



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE SEXY, HARD-DRIVING ACTION WESTERN!*
*The legendary Sheriff Ben Stillman series continues...*

Ben Stillman thought he'd finished dispensing hard justice in the town of Clantick in the Montana Territory. Then a courtesan and her latest client are found dead with their throats slit, and the citizenry demand immediate action. With a rising body count and no headway in the investigation, the townsfolk are ready to take the law into their own hands...

In his career as a lawman, Stillman is used to the sudden violence of the frontier. But now he'll have to implement his detective skills from his years as a Pinkerton to determine the link between the victims, uncover the motive--and identify the killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Once Late With a .38 (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western 4) *



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE FAST-MOVING, HARD-HITTING, SEXY WESTERN ADVENTURE!*
*The Classic Sheriff Ben Stillman Series continues...*

Sheriff Ben Stillman has enough of a hard time keeping the peace in the town of Clantick without having to worry about the likes of Matt Parrish. Since his father died, Matt has been responsible for the Circle P Ranch in the Two-Bear Mountains--and his hotheaded streak has been responsible for a lot of trouble with other ranchers...including his future father-in-law, Tom Suthern.

Despite failing health and loss of profits, Tom refused to sell his spread to Matt, even with Matt about to marry old Tom's daughter. So when Matt is discovered in the presence of Tom's bullet-riddled corpse, people naturally assume he murdered the old man. Now, it's up to Ben Stillman to protect Matt from a trigger-happy posse and find the real killer--before it's too late and a powder keg of violence explodes in Three-Witch Valley…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Once Hell Freezes Over (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western 5)*



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE SEXY, HARD-DRIVING ACTION WESTERN!*
The legendary Sheriff Ben Stillman series continues…

After bringing in a band of horse thieves, Sheriff Ben Stillman would like nothing better than to go back home to his wife and wait out the winter storm that is blasting through the Montana mountains. But the storm is about to become the least of the legendary lawman's concerns.

A vicious gang of murdering outlaws has taken refuge from the brutal cold and snow in a remote mountain ranch cabin--taking everyone inside hostage. And Stillman is the only chance they've got to get out alive. It's Stillman's duty to save them. But the hardened lawman is taking this much more personally--and for good reason.

They have his wife, Fay, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Once a Renegade: A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western 6 *



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE VIOLENT, SEXY, HARD-DRIVING WESTERN!*

*The sixth novel in the hard-boiled, western classic Sheriff Ben Stillman Series.*

Maybe it was a moment of insanity. Maybe it was revenge. Or maybe the Metis Indian, Shambeau, finally had enough of the white man's hatred.

Whatever it was, Sheriff Ben Stillman now has a murder case on his hands—and, as the law dictates, he must hunt down and hang the outlaw.

But nobody knows the land better than Shambeau. He could be anywhere. Then again...nobody can track a bloodthirsty killer like Sheriff Ben Stillman. And there's no hiding from his swift brand of justice.

The deeper trouble for Stillman is—is this really justice? Does Shambeau really deserve to die, or was the old trapper just following the unwritten law of the old frontier?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stillman's Wrath (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western 14)*



  






*ROBBERS AND COLD BLOODED KILLERS WON’T STOP STILLMAN*


Sheriff Ben Stillman’s wife, Fay, and the Clantick town doctor, Clyde Evans, are riding the stage back to Clantick from Rocky Ford when the coach is hit by Dutch Wayne’s outlaw gang, including Dutch’s simple-minded son, Waylon. Waylon is badly injured during the robbery, so Dutch forces the doctor and Fay to ride with his gang as they head to their outlaw hideout in the Highwood Mountains.

Back in Clantick, Ben Stillman gets word of the robbery via the telegraph, and rides off in hard pursuit. His task is made more difficult when rancher Phil Triber leads his own men after the outlaws. Dutch Wayne’s gang stole the coach’s strongbox carrying fifty thousand dollars belonging to Triber, and Triber wants it back. Stillman demands Triber and his men turn back. The sheriff is afraid that in their zealousness they’ll get the hostages killed.

Stillman doesn’t give a damn about the money. He’s desperate to overtake the robbers and cold-blooded killers before they murder his wife and the doctor. He doesn’t realize just how badly Triber wants that money returned to him…nor what it is for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder with Oolong Tea (A Daisy's Tea Garden Mystery Book 6) *



  






*In Pennsylvania's Amish country, Daisy Swanson finds herself going back to school expecting to serve tea--only to get a crash course in criminal justice . . .*

The faculty of Willow Creek High School are having a get-together after the spring concert with refreshments provided, courtesy of Daisy's Tea Garden. Oolong tea and chocolate biscuits are just what the staff needs to help them unwind from Althea Higgins' demanding curriculum. Her lessons on such controversial subjects as school uniforms and underqualified substitute teachers are earning her an F from her colleagues.

But a failing grade was preferable to Althea falling victim to foul play. Daisy was there when her body was discovered in the school swimming pool, murdered by strangulation. Althea was certainly a strict, opinionated taskmaster, unliked by both teachers and students, but would any of them actually want to kill her? As Daisy starts asking questions, she gets a real education in Althea's history, discovering more than enough enemies with more than enough motives to cancel her classes permanently . . . 
*Includes delicious recipes!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fenway Stevenson Mysteries, Collection One: Books 1-3*



  






_Enjoy this hardboiled coroner series by bestselling mystery author Paul Austin Ardoin!_

*Blood is thicker than oil—until murder is involved!*
The collection includes the first three books of _The Fenway Stevenson Mysteries_:


*The Reluctant Coroner: *Fenway Stevenson doesn't want to return to the coastal town where her estranged father is practically king. But the death of her mother draws her back home--and the murder of the county coroner draws her into a deepening conspiracy. As the body count rises and all signs seem to point toward her father's oil company, will Fenway uncover the truth before family bonds become deadly?
*The Incumbent Coroner: *The bizarre circumstances of Fenway Stevenson’s latest case as county coroner drag her to the center of one very dangerous game. With one suspect in custody, an attempt on the life of the key witness leads to her disappearance and more unanswered questions. Fenway must race to solve the mystery before anyone else dies while also juggling an upcoming election and her overbearing father’s meddling. As summer temperatures rise, so do the stakes. What will Fenway have to sacrifice to ensure the safety of everyone in her idyllic coastal town?
*The Candidate Coroner: *In the midst of Acting Coroner Fenway Stevenson’s reelection campaign, the body of a successful business owner is found in a pedestrian underpass—and she discovers that her young, hated stepmother is the prime suspect. As if that’s not bad enough, further digging only exposes a money-laundering scheme that could implicate dozens of residents in the coastal town she calls home. Each clue she uncovers puts her in more danger. After an attempt on her life, and with more bodies piling up, how will Fenway solve the mystery, win the election—or simply save her own life?
Mixing murder, small-town politics, and hidden conspiracies, _The Fenway Stevenson Mysteries _follow the acting coroner as she tries to get to the bottom of the high-profile murders in her town—while juggling the politics of the coroner's office, the whims of her rich, powerful father, and a budding romance with the county sheriff.
_The Fenway Stevenson Mysteries, Collection One_ is a boxset of the first three books of the hardboiled murder mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Missing: the page-turning and emotional new thriller from the author of FOUND *



  






*A MOTHER WALKS INTO THE SEA . . . AND NEVER COMES BACK. WHY?

One perfect summer day, mother of two Alice walks into the sea . . . and never comes back.*

Her daughters - loyal but fragile Lily, and headstrong, long-absent Marietta - are forcibly reunited by her disappearance.

Meanwhile, with retirement looming, DI Fox investigates cold cases long since forgotten. And there's one obsession he won't let go: a tragic death twenty years before.

Can Lily and Marietta uncover what happened to their mother? Will Fox solve a mystery that has haunted him for decades? As their stories unexpectedly collide, long-buried secrets will change their lives in unimaginable ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Time I Saw You: A Novel*



  






*In a world of wealth and privilege, a killer is hiding . . .

The internationally bestselling author of The Last Mrs. Parrish follows that success with an addictive novel filled with shocking twists about the aftermath of a brutal high-society murder.*

Dr. Kate English has it all. Not only is she the heiress to a large fortune; she has a gorgeous husband and daughter, a high-flying career, and a beautiful home anyone would envy.

But all that changes the night Kate’s mother, Lily, is found dead, brutally murdered in her own home. Heartbroken and distraught, Kate reaches out to her estranged best friend, Blaire Barrington, who rushes to her side for the funeral, where the years of distance between them are forgotten in a moment.

That evening, Kate’s grief turns to horror when she receives an anonymous text: _You think you’re sad now, just wait. By the time I’m finished with you, you’ll wish you had been buried today._ More than ever, Kate needs her old friend’s help.

Once Blaire decides to take the investigation into her own hands, it becomes clear that all is not as it seems in Baltimore high society. As infidelity, lies, and betrayals come to light, and tensions rise to a boiling point, she begins to alienate Kate’s friends and relatives with her relentless, accusatory questions, as she tries to find Lily’s killer. The murderer could be anyone—friend, neighbor, loved one. But whoever it is, it’s clear that Kate is next on their list. . .

In _The Last Time I Saw You_, Liv Constantine takes the lightning pace of_ The Last Mrs. Parrish_ and raises the stakes, creating an exquisitely tension-filled and absorbing tale of psychological suspense in which innocent lives—and one woman’s sanity—hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Spy Who Loved Me (James Bond (Original Series) Book 10)*



  






Set apart from the other books in Ian Fleming’s James Bond series, _The Spy Who Loved Me_ is told from the perspective of a femme fatale in the making––a victim of circumstance with a wounded heart.

Vivienne Michel, a precocious French Canadian raised in the United Kingdom, seems a foreigner in every land. With only a supercharged Vespa and a handful of American dollars, she travels down winding roads into the pine forests of the Adirondacks. After stopping at the Dreamy Pines Motor Court and being coerced into caretaking at the vacant motel for the night, Viv opens the door to two armed mobsters and realizes being a woman alone is no easy task. But when a third stranger shows—a confident Englishman with a keen sense for sizing things up—the tables are turned.

Still reeling in the wake of Operation Thunderball, Bond had planned for his jaunt through the Adirondacks to be a period of rest before his return to Europe. But that all changes when his tire goes flat in front of a certain motel…

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*The Man with the Golden Gun (James Bond (Original Series) Book 13)*



  






Bond may have a license to kill, but “Pistols” Scaramanga has a talent for it. He’s a KGB-trained assassin who’s left a trail of dead British Secret Service agents in his wake. His weapon of choice? A gold-plated Colt .45.

In the aftermath of his brainwashing by the Soviets, Bond is given one last chance to win back M’s trust: terminate Scaramanga before he strikes MI6 again. Traveling to Jamaica under an assumed name, Bond manages to infiltrate Scaramanga’s organization and soon discovers that the hit man’s criminal ambitions have expanded to include arson, drug smuggling, and industrial sabotage. Worst of all for Bond, Scaramanga has a golden bullet inscribed with the numbers _007_—and he’s eager to put it to use.

Under the heat of the Caribbean sun, Bond faces a seemingly impossible task: win a duel against the Man with the Golden Gun.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Jake Grafton Collection: The Intruders, The Minotaur, Under Siege, and The Red Horseman *



  






*The hero of the New York Times–bestselling Flight of the Intruder is back in action—“Stephen Coonts, like Jake Grafton, just keeps getting better” (Tom Clancy).*

Navy pilot Jake Grafton took the fight to the enemy in the Vietnam War, winning the Congressional Medal of Honor and becoming a legend in the military community. But now he must navigate life both in the cockpit and in the halls of power as he finds himself on the front lines of a new kind of war . . .

_The Intruders_: In this sequel to _Flight of the Intruder, _Grafton is stationed in the South Pacific on the USS _Columbia_, where his new mission is to educate an unruly group of Marines in the art of flying from an aircraft carrier. They better be fast learners, because they’ll have to work together to survive against an enemy unlike any they’ve ever faced.


_The Minotaur_: Grafton is heading up a top-secret stealth bomber program at the Pentagon when a series of mysterious deaths occurs, leading him on a manhunt within the US government for a Soviet mole code-named the “Minotaur.” If he can’t find the traitor, Grafton could lose far more than just his career . . .


_Under Siege_: In this _New York Times _bestseller, when a vicious drug lord is captured and brought to Washington, DC, for trial, his fanatically loyal private army prepares to launch an attack on the United States—and its president. The only man who can stop the bloodshed and take down the assassins is Jake Grafton.


_The Red Horseman_: As the USSR falls, newly appointed intelligence chief Jake Grafton knows that even as one threat falls, several more are waiting to get their hands on the former Soviet nuclear arsenal. And as he tries to stop a possible Armageddon, someone who is supposed to be on Grafton’s side is working to make sure he fails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blood On The Strip (The Penetrator Book 2) *



  






Evil brings The Penetrator to Las Vegas. A town given life by coruption and nourished by greed. A town where all that glitters is not gold but perhaps the flash of a knife blade destined for The Penetrators heart. In Las Vegas he seeks an elusive enemy, but for Hardin even one faint clue is enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Capitol Hell (The Penetrator Book 3)*



  






Washington, D.C., explodes with violence when Mark Hardin, the Penetrator, discovers a plot to kill the President!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hijacking Manhattan (The Penetrator Book 4)*



  






Mark Hardin (a.k.a. The Penetrator) is prepared for trouble in New York City, but he hoped to arrive in time to prevent it. The first subway station blew up while he was still en route from his Stronghold in California, piloting a sleek new twin-engine plane. It was fast, but not fast enough to get him there in time to stop the 72nd Street IRT station from caving in, carrying a large section of Broadway with it. New York City is now under siege and being held for ransom. Millions of dollars are being demanded and millions of lives are at stake. Mark Hardin must find those responsible, and fast. There are forty-two subway stations in New York City, and time is running out. With 5 million copies in print, The Penetrator novel series has thrilled readers around the world for years. The series features the action and adventures of Mark Hardin as he wages a continuing war against crime, corruption, and evil organizations from around the world in order to protect the innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Target Lock (The USS Cunningham Quartet Book 4)*



  






*'IRRESISTIBLE NON-STOP ACTION' BOOKLIST

'TARGET LOCK PACKS PLENTY OF HARD-CHARGING NEPTUNIAN SPIRIT' PUBLISHERS WEEKLY

There was no meaningful resistance. There was no place to hide that couldn't be hunted out. There was no offer of mercy ...*

On a mission to recover a billion dollar research satellite from the seas north of Australia, _Starcatcher_ and her crew vanish without trace - victims of a ruthless and calculated attack.

Under the command of Captain Amanda Lee Garrett, the US Navy's Seafighter Task Force is despatched to ensure that it will never happen again.

They will meet a powerful enemy unlike any they have ever encountered.

If they are to prevail they must look beyond the awesome naval arsenal at their disposal. And find out how good they really are ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Barracuda!: A Team Reaper Thriller*



  






*TEAM REAPER IS BACK AND THIS TIME THEY’RE CHASING THE BIGGEST FISH IN MEXICO. HE’S CALLED LA BARRACUDA!*


Alejo Chaves rose to the top riding the blood of others. He took out his rivals and unified the three largest cartels in Mexico, with himself in charge. It was called, El Conglomerado. The Conglomerate.However, the sheer size of his organization was bound to draw the attention of the Worldwide Drug Initiative, and before long Team Reaper had caught their fish.But after two bloody rescue attempts, the CIA decided to take out his top lieutenant with a drone strike, creating massive collateral damage.

Then came the unthinkable… the CIA thought they could use La Barracuda and let him go. They were wrong.

Now America is about to learn how far a crazed cartel boss will go for revenge.

*War has come and Team Reaper is on the front lines.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Retribution: A Team Reaper Thriller 1*



  






*EVERYTHING COMES AT A COST…*



*Author Brent Towns keeps the action coming thick and fast, let’s you up for a breath and then drags you back in for more.*


After he is betrayed and shoots the two most powerful men in the Irish Mob, John “Reaper” Kane is forced into hiding. He thinks Retribution, Arizona, is the perfect hiding place, but he is wrong. Underneath the old, crusty surface of the dying town, hides the Montoya Cartel, for they use it as a funnel to ship their drugs across the border.

Trying to lay low in a town gripped with lawlessness is impossible for the ex-recon marine, especially after the local sheriff is brutally murdered by the Montoya Cartel’s _sicario_, leaving an old friend, Deputy Sheriff Cara Billings, the only person standing between them and the town.

Things go from bad to worse when Kane is arrested by Cleaver, the deputy in the cartel’s pocket, for shooting a local gang member.

Enter DEA Agent Luis Ferrero who has expressed to his bosses for a long time the need for a task force to fight the cartels on their own ground. He’s about to get his wish, and to head up his team, he wants the Reaper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deadly Intent: A Team Reaper Thriller*



  






*AN AMBUSH BY SUPERIOR FORCES…INTERFERENCE FROM EXTERNAL POWERS…*


*In book two of the fast-paced Reaper Series, the team must divide their forces before things go too far. *

After Team Reaper’s convoy is attacked by Cartel soldiers and American Mercenaries, Kane and Ferrero agree that the chain of command needs to be streamlined. The decision sees the team get a new overall commander, former Ranger, General Mary Thurston.

But more bad news is on the way…

Juan Montoya and Colin O’Brien escape from prison and the facility where Kane’s sister and Cara’s son are at is attacked and the boy taken. On top of that, the team is lured into a trap and Kane, along with a new team member, are captured.

Now the race is on to find the boy and the two team members all while Montoya is planning a devastating blow to exact revenge against the American Government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Termination Order: A Team Reaper Thriller 3*



  






*IT IS A FIGHT THAT THE TEAM CANNOT LOSE, FOR TO DO SO MEANS DEATH…*
Strap yourself in while Brent Towns takes you for an action-packed thrill ride in book three of the Team Reaper series.

It started with two cataclysmic events: the cold-blooded killing of a Pakistani journalist by a CIA special ops team, and the murder of a young woman in Los Angeles.

From the Mojave Desert to the mean streets of L.A., then on to Europe. Team Reaper finds themselves in a bloody battle with an elite special forces team while trying to save one of their own, who is on a personal crusade of vengeance and has been marked with a termination order.

The bad news for the other side, they’re about to find out that the “Reaper” is real!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Death Bringers: A Team Reaper Thriller 14*



  






*TO BEAT THE CABAL, THEY’LL HAVE TO FIGHT TOGETHER, OR THEY’LL DIE TOGETHER…*


The Cabal has made its move with devastating efficiency. Bravo Team has been incarcerated for a UAV strike on an Ankara market; General Hank Jones framed for the murder of the president and is on the run with Scimitar and his men.

Kane and his people have been abandoned in a Syrian war zone and have to find a way out before French mercenaries bury them amongst the rubble.

All the while, the new president has been manipulated into sending troops to Ukraine to stop Russian aggression.

*It’s all downhill from there…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Asset (Alex King Book 10) *



  






When a deniable mission to infiltrate Albanian and Russian organised crime is compromised, the Security Service distance themselves ahead of political fallout leaving their missing operatives off the grid with no clue to their status.
Alex King is re-evaluating his options after a rogue mission has cost him his career. He has sworn to leave the shadowy world he knows behind, but to do so would mean the fate of his closest friend will remain a mystery. He has questions, but the answers lie with an asset who had been supplying MI5 with information from within the inner circle of the Russian mafia. With the Russian mafia on one side and the Albanian brotherhood on the other, getting the asset out is just the beginning in what will be a dirty war fought against a ruthless enemy who have no limits and hold all the cards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Last Man Standing (Alex King Book 11)*



  






"Alex King is unstoppable, a force to be reckoned with..." Stephen Leather, Sunday Times bestselling author

When the past finally catches up with intelligence agent Alex King, it shatters his world. His enemy has struck at the life he was building, the world he was preparing for when a mission would one day become his last. In doing so, they have not only exploited the man’s one weakness, but have unwittingly released a wrath that will not be satisfied until one of them is the last man standing .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hunter Killer (Alex King Book 12)*



  






It had been a well-orchestrated defection when King put a Russian bio-weapons scientist on a British submarine under heavy gunfire. But he should have checked. Should have checked that the asset wasn’t contaminated. Tragically infected with the biological agent she was smuggling to the West, King has been burdened not only by her fate, but of the one hundred and eighteen men onboard the submarine when it disappeared.

Aurora is the world’s foremost green energy pioneer and operate an R&D facility onboard a ring of former oil rigs anchored in the Barents Sea. Now a UNESCO green sanctuary, no military presence is permitted within an area the size of France. Aurora has discovered the sunken British submarine and a neutral consortium has been contracted to salvage the vessel and tow it to the Faroe Islands, where the Royal Navy will take possession under the eyes of the world’s press.

With cutting-edge technology, weapons and a terrible secret on board, King is sent to defend Britain’s interests, but soon discovers foreign agents have a more deadly agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hard Case 2: The Lure of Hell (John Harding Series) *



  






John Harding launches Harding's West Coast Murderer's Row into Mexico after the Zeta cartel, a Las Vegas sanction fight, and on the trail of three psychopathic serial killers.

To achieve these objectives, Harding's CIA boss, Denny Strobert, introduces two new cold blooded killers to John Harding's Oakland crew, Clint Dostiene and Lynn Montoya. Strobert has big plans for Lynn Montoya once she's freelancing with Harding's crew in the future too - he needs a woman on the West Coast Murderer's Row not afraid to get her hands or her knife dirty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Junak King: Life as a British POW, 1941-45 *



  






Sydney Litherland, at the age of 20, was called up in February 1940. After having been evacuated from Greece, he was among the 30,000 British and Commonwealth soldiers taken prisoner by the Germans at the fall of Crete in June 1941. This book documents in fascinating and historically important detail their daily life as POWs in Germany and encapsulates the experiences of tens of thousands of ordinary POWs. The German airborne invasion of Crete and the surrender by the British is still the subject of controversy. Sydney gives here his own first-hand account of the event.This is not an account of heroic escapes and derring-do by dashing officers, but of the day-to-day endurance of the other ranks, mostly very young men, separated from their officers and expected to do hard manual labour in working camps. What is revealed is a different kind of courage: a quiet resilience and dogged determination not just to endure, but to triumph. Supporting each other, they never lose hope of eventual victory or let an opportunity slip to make life more difficult for their captors. This is an enthralling record of their triumphs and tragedies over four long years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - Campaign in the Marianas: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






[Includes 2 tables, 14 charts, 33 maps and 89 illustrations]
In the capture of the southern Marianas during the summer of 1944, Army ground and air forces played an important, though subordinate, role to that of the Navy and its Marine Corps. Marine personnel constituted the bulk of the combat troops employed. The objective of this campaign was "to secure control of sea communications through the Central Pacific by isolating and neutralizing the Carolines and by the establishment of sea and air bases for operations against Japanese sea routes and long-range air attacks against the Japanese home land." Its success would provide steppingstones from which the Americans could threaten further attack westward toward the Philippines, Formosa, and Japan itself, and would gain bases from which the Army Air Forces’ new very long range bombers, the B-29’s, could strike at Japan’s heartland. Recognizing and accepting the challenge, the Japanese Navy suffered heavy and irreplaceable losses in the accompanying Battle of the Philippine Sea; and the islands after capture became the base for all the massive air attacks on Japan, beginning in Nov. 1944.
In the operations described in the present volume, landings against strong opposition demonstrated the soundness of the amphibious doctrine and techniques evolved out of hard experience in preceding Pacific operations. Bitter inland fighting followed the landings, with Army and Marine Corps divisions engaged side by side. The author’s account and corresponding Marine Corps histories of these operations provide ample opportunity to study the differences in the fighting techniques of the two services. Dr. Crowl also deals frankly with one of the best-known controversies of World War II, that of Smith versus Smith, but concludes that it was the exception to generally excellent interservice co-operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - Victory in Papua: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






[Includes 23 maps and 95 illustrations]
This is a companion volume to the one on Guadalcanal in the series on the war in the Pacific. Both record the operations designed to halt the advance of the enemy toward the vital transpacific line of communications with Australia and secure Australia as a base. Success in Papua and Guadalcanal, achieved in February 1943, put the Allied forces in a position to neutralize Rabaul and, this accomplished, to advance to the Philippines.
The present volume concentrates on the action of one United States Army division. In telling the story of a comparatively limited number of troops, the author has been able to present the combat experience of small units in sharper focus than has been possible in most of the other full-scale campaign volumes.
The campaign abounds in lessons.
The strategic significance of the Papuan Campaign can be briefly stated. In addition to blunting the Japanese thrust toward Australia and the transpacific line of communications, it put General MacArthur’s forces in a favorable position to take the offensive. But this little known campaign is significant for still another reason. It was the battle test of a large hitherto-inexperienced U. S. Army force and its commanders under the conditions which were to attend much of the ground fighting in the Pacific. Costly in casualties and suffering, it taught lessons that the Army had to learn if it was to cope with the Japanese under conditions of tropical warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Pacific - the Approach to the Philippines: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






[Includes 2 tables, 33 maps and 56 illustrations]
Jungle warfare in the Southwest Pacific provided a unique experience for an army only lately thrust into global war; but as The Approach to the Philippines graphically demonstrates, the rules of war, the problems of leadership, and the opportunities for military success pertain in the steaming hills of New Guinea as well as on the broad plains of Normandy.
This volume describes the operations of Allied forces in the Pacific theaters during the approach to the Philippines, April through October 1944. While this is essentially the story of U.S. Army ground combat operations during the approach, the activities of all ground, air, and naval forces are covered where necessary for the understanding of the Army ground narrative. Eight major and separate operations, all susceptible of subdivision into distinct phases, are described. Seven of these operations took place in the Southwest Pacific Area, while one--the Palau Islands operation--occurred in the Central Pacific Area. This series of actions is exceptional in that the operations were executed in such rapid succession that while one was being planned the height of combat was being reached in another and still others had entered the mopping-up stage.
Because of the nature of the combat, the level of treatment in this volume is generally that of the regimental combat team--the infantry regiment with its supporting artillery, engineer, tank, medical, and other units. The majority of the actions described involved a series of separate operations by infantry regiments or regimental combat teams, since divisions seldom fought as integral units during the approach to the Philippines. Division headquarters, often assuming the role of a ground task force headquarters, co-ordinated and administered the oft-times widely separated actions of the division’s component parts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Quiet Americans: Four CIA Spies at the Dawn of the Cold War--a Tragedy in Three Acts *



  






A _NEW YORK TIMES_ NOTABLE BOOK OF THE YEAR

At the end of World War II, the United States was considered the victor over tyranny and a champion of freedom. But it was clear—to some—that the Soviet Union was already seeking to expand and foment revolution around the world, and the American government’s strategy in response relied on the secret efforts of a newly formed CIA. Chronicling the fascinating lives of the agents who sought to uphold American ideals abroad, Scott Anderson follows the exploits of four spies: Michael Burke, who organized parachute commandos from an Italian villa; Frank Wisner, an ingenious spymaster who directed actions around the world; Peter Sichel, a German Jew who outwitted the ruthless KGB in Berlin; and Edward Lansdale, a mastermind of psychological warfare in the Far East. But despite their lofty ambitions, time and again their efforts went awry, thwarted by a combination of ham-fisted politicking and ideological rigidity at the highest levels of the government. Told with narrative brio, deep research, and a skeptical eye, _The Quiet Americans_ is the gripping story of how the United States, at the very pinnacle of its power, managed to permanently damage its moral standing in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gray Day: My Undercover Mission to Expose America's First Cyber Spy*



  






*A cybersecurity expert and former FBI “ghost” tells the thrilling story of how he helped take down notorious FBI mole Robert Hanssen, the first Russian cyber spy.

“Both a real-life, tension-packed thriller and a persuasive argument for traditional intelligence work in the information age.”—Bruce Schneier, New York Times bestselling author of Data and Goliath and Click Here to Kill Everybody*

Eric O’Neill was only twenty-six when he was tapped for the case of a lifetime: a one-on-one undercover investigation of the FBI’s top target, a man suspected of spying for the Russians for nearly two decades, giving up nuclear secrets, compromising intelligence, and betraying US assets. With zero training in face-to-face investigation, O’Neill found himself in a windowless, high-security office in the newly formed Information Assurance Section, tasked officially with helping the FBI secure its outdated computer system against hackers and spies—and unofficially with collecting evidence against his new boss, Robert Hanssen, an exacting and rage-prone veteran agent with a fondness for handguns. In the months that follow, O’Neill’s self-esteem and young marriage unravel under the pressure of life in Room 9930, and he questions the very purpose of his mission. But as Hanssen outmaneuvers an intelligence community struggling to keep up with the new reality of cybersecurity, he also teaches O’Neill the game of spycraft. The student will just have to learn to outplay his teacher if he wants to win.

A tension-packed stew of power, paranoia, and psychological manipulation, _Gray Day_ is also a cautionary tale of how the United States allowed Russia to become dominant in cyberespionage—and how we might begin to catch up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Man of Shadows (Nyquist Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A private eye stalks a serial killer through the streets of a permanently dark world in this mind-bending sci-fi thriller from one of the genre’s most visionary authors*

Below the neon skies of Dayzone—where the lights never go out, and night has been banished—lowly private eye John Nyquist takes on a teenage runaway case. His quest takes him from Dayzone into the permanent dark of Nocturna.

As the vicious, seemingly invisible serial killer known only as Quicksilver haunts the streets, Nyquist starts to suspect that the runaway girl holds within her the key to the city’s fate. In the end, there’s only one place left to search: the shadow-choked zone known as Dusk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Campusland: A Novel *



  






*"This high-spirited, richly imagined, and brave novel is a delight to read... Smart and hilarious."
— Kirkus Reviews

Joyous, fast and funny, Scott Johnston’s Campusland is a satiric howl at today’s elite educational institutions—from safe spaces to tribal infighting to the sheer sanctimony. A wickedly delightful novel that may remind you of Tom Wolfe and David Lodge.*

Her room sucks. Her closet isn’t big enough for two weeks’-worth of outfits, much less her new Rag & Bone for fall. And there’s nothing worth posting. Cruel. To Lulu Harris—It Girl-in-the-Making—her first year at the ultra-competitive Ivy-like Devon University is a dreary impediment. If she’s fabulous and no one sees it, what’s the point?

To Eph Russell, who looks and sounds like an avatar of privilege (shh!–he’s anything but) Devon is heaven. All day to think and read and linger over a Welsh rarebit at The Faculty Club, not to mention teach English 240 where he gets to discuss all his 19th Century favorites, like Mark Twain. If Eph could just get tenure, he could stay forever, but there are landmines everywhere.

In his seventh year at Devon, Red Wheeler is the alpha dog on top of Devon’s progressive hierarchy, the most woke guy on campus. But when his position is challenged, Red is forced to take measures.

Before first term is halfway finished, Lulu bungles her social cache with her clubbable upperclass peers, and is forced to reinvent herself. Shedding her designer clothes, she puts on flannel and a brand-new persona: campus victim. For Lulu to claw her way back to the top, she’ll build a pyre and roast anyone in her way.

Presiding over this ferment is Milton Strauss, Devon’s feckless president, who spends his days managing perpetually aggrieved students, scheming administrators, jealous professors, billionaire donors, and bumptious frat boys. He just can’t say yes fast enough. And what to do with Martika Malik-Adams? Isn’t her giant salary as vice-president of Diversity & Inclusion enough?

All paths converge as privileged, marginalized, and radical students form identity alliances, sacrifice education for outrage, and push varied agendas of political correctness that drags every free thought of higher learning into the lower depths of an entitled underclass.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hotel New Hampshire*



  






*Now available in eBook for the first time in America—the New York Times bestselling saga of a most unusual family from the award-winning author of The World According to Garp.*

“The first of my father’s illusions was that bears could survive the life lived by human beings, and the second was that human beings could survive a life led in hotels.” So says John Berry, son of a hapless dreamer, brother to a cadre of eccentric siblings, and chronicler of the lives lived, the loves experienced, the deaths met, and the myriad strange and wonderful times encountered by the family Berry. Hoteliers, pet-bear owners, friends of Freud (the animal trainer and vaudevillian, that is), and playthings of mad fate, they “dream on” in a funny, sad, outrageous, and moving novel by the remarkable author of _A Prayer for Owen Meany _and_ Last Night in Twisted River_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sleep Like a Baby: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery (Aurora Teagarden Mysteries Book 10)*



  






*In Sleep Like a Baby, the next installment of the #1 New York Times Bestselling Charlaine Harris’s Aurora Teagarden series, Robin and Aurora have finally begun their adventure in parenting.*

With newborn Sophie proving to be quite a handful, Roe’s mother pays for a partially trained nurse, Virginia Mitchell, to come help the new parents for a few weeks. Virginia proves to be especially helpful when Robin has to leave town for work and Roe is struck with a bad case of the flu.

One particularly stormy night, Roe wakes to hear her daughter crying and Virginia nowhere to be found. Roe's brother Philip helps her search the house and they happen upon a body outside… but it isn’t Virginia’s. Now, not only does she have a newborn to care for and a vulnerable new marriage to nurture, Roe also has to contend with a new puzzle -- who is this mystery woman dead in their backyard, and what happened to Virginia? This heart-pounding and exciting next installment of the Aurora Teagarden series will leave fans happy and hungry for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tell No Lies: A Novel (A Quinn & Costa Thriller Book 2)*



  






*The unsolved murder of a young activist leads to the discovery of much darker crimes in New York Times bestselling author Allison Brennan’s latest compelling thriller to feaure the young, edgy detective Kara Quinn and the loner FBI agent Matt Costa. This time they work to uncover possible ties to a high-stakes cartel in the Southwest desert.*

Something mysterious is killing the wildlife in the mountains just south of Tucson. When a college intern turned activist sets out to collect her own evidence, she, too, ends up dead. Local law enforcement is slow to get involved. That’s when the mobile FBI unit goes undercover to infiltrate the town and its copper refinery in search of possible leads.

Quinn and Costa find themselves scouring the desolate landscape, which keeps revealing clues to something much darker—greed, child trafficking and more death. As the body count adds up, it’s clear they have stumbled onto much more than they bargained for. Now they must figure out who is at the heart of this mayhem and stop them before more innocent lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*She's Not There: A Novel*



  






*A vanished child, a family in turmoil, and a fateful phone call that brings the torments of the past into the harrowing present . . . the New York Times bestselling author of Someone Is Watching weaves these spellbinding elements into a gripping novel of psychological suspense—a must-read for fans of Laura Lippman and Mary Higgins Clark.
*
_“I think my real name is Samantha. I think I’m your daughter.”_

Caroline Shipley’s heart nearly stops when she hears those words from the voice on the other end of the phone. Instantly, she’s thrust fifteen years into the past, to a posh resort in Baja, Mexico—and the fateful night her world collapsed.

The trip is supposed to be a celebration. Caroline’s husband, Hunter, convinces her to leave their two young daughters, Michelle and Samantha, alone in their hotel suite while the couple enjoys an anniversary dinner in the restaurant downstairs. But returning afterward, Caroline and Hunter make a horrifying discovery: Two-year-old Samantha has vanished without a trace.

What follows are days, weeks, and years of anguish for Caroline. She’s tormented by media attention that has branded her a cold, incompetent mother, while she struggles to save her marriage. Caroline also has to deal with the demands of her needy elder daughter, Michelle, who is driven to cope in dangerous ways. Through it all, Caroline desperately clings to the hope that Samantha will someday be found—only to be stung again and again by cruel reality.

Plunged back into the still-raw heartbreak of her daughter’s disappearance, and the suspicions and inconsistencies surrounding a case long gone cold, Caroline doesn’t know whom or what to believe. The only thing she can be sure of is that someone is fiercely determined to hide the truth of what happened to Samantha.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Driver - John Milton #3 (John Milton Series) *



  






*John Milton has started to hope that he might have a future.*

He has a job driving a taxi around the streets of San Francisco. He has his anonymity and his solitude. Being invisible has become a comfortable habit. He doesn’t want to be found. But when a girl he drives to a party goes missing, Milton is worried. Especially when two dead bodies are discovered and the police start treating him as their prime suspect. Milton is a fugitive from the British Secret Service and a man in his position needs extra attention like he needs a hole in the head.

As unpleasant secrets leak out, and the body count rises, one thing is for sure. Milton might just be the right guy in the wrong place at the wrong time.

The Driver is a taut, nail-biting adventure which once again stars Mark Dawson’s irresistible hero, the maverick ex-MI6 assassin John Milton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Goldfinger (James Bond (Original Series) Book 7)*



  






Auric Goldfinger is the richest man in England—though his wealth can’t be found in banks. He’s been hoarding vast stockpiles of his namesake metal, and it’s attracted the suspicion of 007’s superiors at MI6. Sent to investigate, Bond uncovers an ingenious gold-smuggling scheme, as well as Goldfinger’s most daring caper yet: Operation Grand Slam, a gold heist so audacious it could bring down the world economy and put the fate of the West in the hands of SMERSH. To stop Goldfinger, Bond will have to survive a showdown with the sinister millionaire’s henchman, Oddjob, a tenacious karate master who can kill with one well-aimed toss of his razor-rimmed bowler hat.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Octopussy and The Living Daylights (James Bond (Original Series) Book 14) *



  






The last collection of James Bond adventures from Ian Fleming, _Octopussy and The Living Daylights _features four tales of intrigue that push 007 to the limit and find the secret agent questioning where he can go from there…

In “Octopussy,” a former operative in the Second World War must face the consequences of past sins when James Bond knocks on the door of his Caribbean fortress, and in “The Property of a Lady” Bond deciphers the elaborate codes of a Sotheby’s bidding war in order to catch a KGB agent. “007 in New York” takes Bond to the titular city to warn an ex-agent of her boyfriend’s secret KGB affiliation. And “The Living Daylights” sends Bond to Berlin to protect a British agent before an assassin strikes.

Published posthumously, _Octopussy and The Living Daylights_ marks Ian Fleming’s final contribution to the legacy of his iconic creation, 007 James Bond.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Drug Hunters: The Improbable Quest to Discover New Medicines*



  






*The surprising, behind-the-scenes story of how our medicines are discovered, told by a veteran drug hunter.*

The search to find medicines is as old as disease, which is to say as old as the human race. Through serendipity— by chewing, brewing, and snorting—some Neolithic souls discovered opium, alcohol, snakeroot, juniper, frankincense, and other helpful substances. Ötzi the Iceman, the five-thousand-year-old hunter frozen in the Italian Alps, was found to have whipworms in his intestines and Bronze-age medicine, a worm-killing birch fungus, knotted to his leggings. Nowadays, Big Pharma conglomerates spend billions of dollars on state-of the art laboratories staffed by PhDs to discover blockbuster drugs. Yet, despite our best efforts to engineer cures, luck, trial-and-error, risk, and ingenuity are still fundamental to medical discovery.

_The Drug Hunters_ is a colorful, fact-filled narrative history of the search for new medicines from our Neolithic forebears to the professionals of today, and from quinine and aspirin to Viagra, Prozac, and Lipitor. The chapters offer a lively tour of how new drugs are actually found, the discovery strategies, the mistakes, and the rare successes. Dr. Donald R. Kirsch infuses the book with his own expertise and experiences from thirty-five years of drug hunting, whether searching for life-saving molecules in mudflats by Chesapeake Bay or as a chief science officer and research group leader at major pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind: Creating Currents of Electricity and Hope *



  






*Now a Netflix Film, Starring and Directed by Chiwetel Ejiofor of 12 Years a Slave*

William Kamkwamba was born in Malawi, a country where magic ruled and modern science was mystery. It was also a land withered by drought and hunger. But William had read about windmills, and he dreamed of building one that would bring to his small village a set of luxuries that only 2 percent of Malawians could enjoy: electricity and running water. His neighbors called him misala—crazy—but William refused to let go of his dreams. With a small pile of once-forgotten science textbooks; some scrap metal, tractor parts, and bicycle halves; and an armory of curiosity and determination, he embarked on a daring plan to forge an unlikely contraption and small miracle that would change the lives around him.

_The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind_ is a remarkable true story about human inventiveness and its power to overcome crippling adversity. It will inspire anyone who doubts the power of one individual's ability to change his community and better the lives of those around him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Greece and Rome at War*



  






*The renowned archeologist’s classic guide to twelve centuries of ancient military development, beautifully presented in colorful illustrations and diagrams.*

Generations of archeologists have been inspired by Peter Connolly’s beautifully rendered, highly detailed illustrations of ancient arms and armies. This comprehensive volume offers a bird’s eye view of not only battles, but the weapons, shields, and armor used centuries ago by Greek and Roman warriors. With extensive text describing each piece, this collection offers an ideal introduction to the subject of warfare in the ancient world spanning from 800 BC to 450 AD.

Incorporating new archaeological research and the contributions of other scholars in the field, this new edition of _Greece and Rome at War_ provides detailed explanations of the classical armies’ manufacture and use of their armaments. These full-color illustrations, maps, diagrams, and photographs bring the past to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Beautiful Country and the Middle Kingdom: America and China, 1776 to the Present *



  






*A remarkable history of the two-centuries-old relationship between the United States and China, from the Revolutionary War to the present day*

From the clipper ships that ventured to Canton hauling cargos of American ginseng to swap Chinese tea, to the US warships facing off against China's growing navy in the South China Sea, from the Yankee missionaries who brought Christianity and education to China, to the Chinese who built the American West, the United States and China have always been dramatically intertwined. For more than two centuries, American and Chinese statesmen, merchants, missionaries, and adventurers, men and women, have profoundly influenced the fate of these nations. While we tend to think of America's ties with China as starting in 1972 with the visit of President Richard Nixon to China, the patterns*—*rapturous enchantment followed by angry disillusionment*—*were set in motion hundreds of years earlier.

Drawing on personal letters, diaries, memoirs, government documents, and contemporary news reports, John Pomfret reconstructs the surprising, tragic, and marvelous ways Americans and Chinese have engaged with one another through the centuries. A fascinating and thrilling account, _The Beautiful Country and the Middle Kingdom_ is also an indispensable book for understanding the most important*—*and often the most perplexing*—*relationship between any two countries in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fortune Favours the Brave: The Battles of the Hook Korea, 1952–53*



  






All too little remembered today, the Korean War was bitterly fought out under atrocious conditions of weather and terrain. Greatly outnumbered by their Communist Chinese and North Korean enemy, the United Nations forces fought with extraordinary resolve and gallantry. The Hook, the name given to a prominent ridge on the Peninsula, saw more blood spilt than any other feature in this prolonged and grisly war. Not surprisingly it became known as 'the bloody Hood'.The two costliest battles are described in detail in Fortune Favours The Brave, a classic account of the war. Both involved British infantry battalions of 29 Commonwealth Brigade. In November 1952, The Black Watch saw off a major Chinese attack against all odds. In May 1953 it was the turn of 1st Battalion, The Duke of Wellington's Regiment to face what must have seemed an overwhelming onslaught. Along a 1,000 yard front the greatest concentration of artillery fire since the Great War was brought to bear on Chinese human-wave attacks.In the morning the Dukes still held the ground despite heavy casualties. This feat of arms, achieved by battalion made up mainly of young National Servicemen from yorkshire, ranks among the finest in the long and glorious history of the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Lick the Minivan: And Other Things I Never Thought I'd Say to My Kids *



  






As a woman used to traveling and living the high life in Bangkok, Leanne Shirtliffe recognized the constant fodder for humor while pregnant with twins in Asia’s sin city. But in spite of deep-fried bug cuisine and nurses who cover newborn bassinets with plastic wrap, Shirtliffe manages to keep her babies alive for a year with help from a Coca-Cola deliveryman, several waitresses, and a bra factory. Then she and her husband return home to the isolation of North American suburbia.

In _Don’t Lick the Minivan_, Shirtliffe captures the bizarre aspects of parenting in her edgy, honest voice. She explores the hazards of everyday life with children such as:

The birthday party where neighborhood kids took home skin rashes from the second-hand face paint she applied.
The time she discovered her twins carving their names into her minivan’s paint with rocks.
The funeral she officiated for “Stripper Barbie.”
The horror of glitter.
And much more!

Shirtliffe eventually realizes that even if she can’t teach her kids how to tie their shoelaces, she’s a good enough mom. At least good enough to start saving for her twins’ therapy fund. And possibly her own. Shirtliffe’s memoir might not replace a therapist, but it is a lot cheaper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Breathless: A Novel*



  






#1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Dean Koontz delivers a thrilling novel of suspense and adventure, as the lives of strangers converge around a mystery unfolding high in the Colorado mountains—and the balance of the world begins to tilt….

In the stillness of a golden September afternoon, deep in the wilderness of the Rockies, a solitary craftsman, Grady Adams, and his magnificent Irish wolfhound Merlin step from shadow into light…and into an encounter with enchantment. That night, through the trees, under the moon, a pair of singular animals will watch Grady's isolated home, waiting to make their approach.

A few miles away, Camillia Rivers, a local veterinarian, begins to unravel the threads of a puzzle that will bring all the forces of a government in peril to her door.

At a nearby farm, long-estranged identical twins come together to begin a descent into darkness…In Las Vegas, a specialist in chaos theory probes the boundaries of the unknowable…On a Seattle golf course, two men make matter-of-fact arrangements for murder…Along a highway by the sea, a vagrant scarred by the past begins a trek toward his destiny…

In a novel that is at once wholly of our time and timeless, fearless and funny, Dean Koontz takes readers into the moment between one turn of the world and the next, across the border between knowing and mystery. It is a journey that will leave all who take it *Breathless*_. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Swimming Pool *



  






*Two reclusive sisters. A crumbling mansion. A dead doppelgänger. The New York Times bestseller from the author known as the American Agatha Christie.*
The Birches was one of the grand mansions of the 1920s, with a ballroom, tennis courts, and, of course, a swimming pool. But after the crash of ’29, when Lois and Judith’s father killed himself to escape his debts, the family turned the summer home into a fulltime retreat from the world. Decades later, Judith is the queen of New York society, a fast-living beauty whose nerves are beginning to fray, while Lois still lives in the dilapidated old mansion, writing mystery novels to pay the bills. She is about to encounter a mystery of her own.
To stave off a nervous breakdown, Judith moves in with her kid sister. Terrified of an unnamed threat, she nails her windows shut and locks the door. Soon, a woman is found dead in the pool—a stranger who bears a shocking resemblance to Judith. In a family with a history of tragedy, a chilling new chapter is about to be written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Greatest Murder Mysteries of Mary Roberts Rinehart - 25 Titles in One Edition*



  






Musaicum Books presents to you a carefully created collection of Mary Roberts Rinehart's thriller novels and crime stories. This ebook has been designed and formatted to the highest digital standards and adjusted for readability on all devices. 
Content: 
Miss Cornelia Van Gorder Series:
The Circular Staircase
The Bat
Tish Carberry Series:
The Amazing Adventures of Letitia Carberry
Three Pirates of Penzance
That Awful Night
Tish: The Chronicle of Her Escapades and Excursions
Mind over Motor
Like a Wolf on the Fold
The Simple Lifers
Tish's Spy
My Country Tish of Thee—
More Tish
The Cave on Thundercloud
Tish Does Her Bit
Salvage
Novels:
The Man in Lower Ten
The Window at the White Cat
The Case of Jennie Brice
The After House
K.
Long Live the King!
The Amazing Interlude
The Breaking Point
Short Stories:
Locked Doors
Sight Unseen
The Confession
The Valley of Oblivion
Kings, Queens, and Pawns – Autobiography


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the White House (Capital Crimes Book 1) *



  






*New York Times Bestseller: The murder of the secretary of state in the executive mansion sparks a mystery with “a superb denouement” (Time).*

In a city where the weapon of choice is usually gossip, the strangling of Secretary of State Lansard Blaine in the Lincoln Bedroom is a gruesome first. White House counsel Ron Fairbanks is ordered to investigate. There are persistent rumors that the secretary was an inveterate womanizer with ties to a glamorous call girl. There is also troubling evidence of unofficial connections with international agents.

For Fairbanks, who is in love with the president’s daughter, one point is all too clear: only a few highly placed insiders had access to the Lincoln Bedroom that fateful evening, one of whom was the president. Torn between his job, his loyalty, his love, and uncovering the truth, Fairbanks must make gut-wrenching choices that lead to a surprise no one could have foreseen.

_Murder in the White House_ is the first book in Margaret Truman’s Capital Crimes series of political thrillers set in and around Washington, DC. Having spent a good part of her childhood in the White House as the daughter of US President Harry S. Truman, she now takes readers beyond the public halls and into the private corridors of power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder on Capitol Hill (Capital Crimes Book 2)*



  






*A senator’s death sends shock waves through Washington, DC, in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author and presidential daughter.*

Sen. Cale Caldwell and his blue-blooded wife maintained a far-reaching and powerful grip on Capitol Hill society, but not powerful enough to save him from foul play. The influential senator’s life is cut short in brutal fashion at a glamorous reception held in his honor.

It happens just two short years after tragedy struck the Caldwell family in the form of the unsolved murder of his niece, but when attorney Lydia James suggests a connection, she’s shut down, and fast. Who stands to benefit from the Caldwells’ tragedies, and James’s silence—the senator’s political rivals, the media, or perhaps even the family’s closest allies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder on Embassy Row (Capital Crimes Book 5)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: The death of a diplomat leads two DC cops into “an absorbing puzzle” (The Washington Weekly).*

British Ambassador to the US Geoffrey James is a shady sort, prone to womanizing and taking financial advantage of his contacts. When he drops dead at his own gala party, everyone suspects the ambassador’s Iranian valet, Nuri Hafez—who has conveniently disappeared. But Washington Metro’s Cpt. Sal Morizio and his fellow officer, Connie Lake, are convinced there’s something far more sinister going on.

The Associated Press raved that _Murder on Embassy Row _moved Margaret Truman, daughter of President Harry Truman, into “the international spy genre . . . and she’s good.” This engrossing and exotic tale of mystery suspense will keep readers guessing as they enjoy a look inside the world of politics, diplomacy, and espionage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder in Georgetown (Capital Crimes Book 7)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: The author of Murder at the FBI delivers a political thriller that “ends with several bangs” (Publishers Weekly).*

When the corpse of a young woman is found floating down Washington’s C&O Canal, everyone is shocked to learn the victim is none other than Valerie Frolich—a senator’s daughter, Georgetown graduate, and a rising star in the cutthroat world of investigative journalism.

_Washington Post_ reporter Joe Potamos is good at unearthing the skeletons in the nation’s capital, so when he’s assigned the Frolich story, he immediately senses this case is rife with secrets. As he digs further to uncover the truth about Valerie’s death, it soon becomes apparent someone wanted the young, beautiful reporter dead.

And when Joe’s search reveals an evil labyrinth of intrigue involving murder, bribery, kidnapping, and even international espionage, he’ll have to race to find Valerie’s killer—before his own life is snuffed out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Laidlaw (The Laidlaw Investigation Book 1) *



  






*First in “a crime trilogy so searing it will burn forever into your memory. McIlvanney is the original Scottish criminal mastermind” (Christopher Brookmyre, international bestselling author).*

The Laidlaw novels, a groundbreaking trilogy that changed the face of Scottish fiction, are credited with being the founding books of the Tartan Noir movement that includes authors like Val McDermid, Denise Mina, and Ian Rankin. Says McDermid of William McIlvanney: “Patricia Highsmith had taken us inside the head of killers; Ruth Rendell tentatively explored sexuality; with _No Mean City_, Alexander McArthur had exposed Glasgow to the world; Raymond Chandler had dressed the darkness in clever words. But nobody had ever smashed those elements together into so accomplished a synthesis.”

In _Laidlaw_, the first book of the series, readers meet Jack Laidlaw, a hard-drinking philosopher-detective whose tough exterior cloaks a rich humanity and keen intelligence. Laidlaw’s investigation into the murder of a young woman brings him into conflict with Glasgow’s hard men, its gangland villains, and the moneyed thugs who control the city. As the gangsters running Glasgow race Laidlaw for the discovery of the young woman’s killer, a sense of dangerous betrayal infests the city that only Laidlaw can erase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Long Way North*



  






*An epic novel about the last of the great cattle drives, a gripping story of men pitting their endurance and courage against the land, the animals, and each other.*

Foreman Adam Childress doesn't know how his men will face the relentless pressure of guiding 2700 longhorns from Texas to Montana, a treacherous, two-thousand mile trail criss-crossed with barbed wire fences and dotted with homesteads and land scarred more deeply by iron plows than by cattle hooves. And then there are the men themselves -- tough, hard-eyed loners with nothing in common except their grim dedication to the job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pineapple Lies: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book One (Pineapple Port Mysteries 1)*



  






Funny, clean, small-town, sleuth novels—with a touch of romance. The heartwarming relationships between young and old and the quirky world of loveable characters will make Pineapple Port Mysteries your new favorite series!

*Book #1 of the binge-worthy series by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, Pineapple Lies, is a twisty puzzler...*with an ending you won't see coming!

As an orphan adopted by one of Florida's 55+ communities, Charlotte never expected life to be wild. Golf cart racing with her surrogate mothers Mariska and Darla was about as nutty as life got...until she found the hot pawnbroker's mom buried in her backyard.

_Talk about making a lousy first impression..._

Armed with nothing but her wits, Pineapple Port's questionable cast of characters, and a growing crush, Charlotte is determined to solve the mystery of Declan's mother's murder.

Hey, at least this guy's skeletons aren't in his closet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girl 4 (January David Book 1)*



  






Detective Inspector January David has always put his professional before his private life, but the two worlds are about to clash horrifically as he visits his latest crime scene. He is confronted by a lifeless figure suspended ten feet above a theatre stage, blood pouring from her face into a coffin below. This gruesome execution is the work of an elusive serial killer.

Three women from three different London suburbs, each murdered with elaborate and chilling precision. And as January stares at the most beautiful corpse he's ever seen, he detects the killer's hallmark.

But Girl 4 is different: she is alive - barely. And January recognises her...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vienna at Nightfall (Alex Kovacs thriller series Book 1)*



  






It is the late 1930s in Europe and the darkness is gathering. The Nazis are marching, both inside Austria and outside. What can one man do to make a difference?

Alex Kovacs can see what’s coming – he can, all of his friends can, all of Vienna can. When an opportunity presents itself, a chance to thwart the Nazi invasion of Austria, he agrees to join an espionage network that will take advantage of his regular business trips to Germany to gather secret information. But a personal tragedy soon complicates Alex’s mission and entangles him with a suspicious Gestapo captain in ways that he never anticipated.

Vienna at Nightfall is the first book in the Alex Kovacs historical espionage thriller series. If you like to explore the world inhabited by Philip Kerr’s Bernie Gunther or the characters created by Alan Furst, a place and time where looming terror and moral ambiguity live side-by-side, then you’ll love Richard Wake’s new pre-World War II thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Acid Vanilla Series: Books 1 - 3*



  






*Acid Vanilla has spent sixteen years as an elite assassin. But when a hit goes wrong the tables are turned. Now she’s the one running for her life...*

Acid Vanilla was the deadliest assassin at Annihilation Pest Control. That was until she was tragically betrayed by her former colleagues. Now, haunted by her past and fuelled by an insatiable desire for vengeance, she travels the globe to carry out her bloody retribution.

After all, a girl needs a hobby...

_The first three books in the gripping Acid Vanilla series from Amazon Bestselling author Matthew Hattersley.

Unputdownable thrillers. Perfect for fans of explosive action, witty dialogue, unpredictable twists and complex, intriguing characters._

*BOOK 1: THE WATCHER

One last kill and then a much needed break. But when the world’s deadliest female assassin can’t hit the mark, she may be vacationing six feet under...*

In this first book of the series, we meet Acid Vanilla, a professional hitwoman on the verge of an existential crisis. Bring in a target who knows all the right soft spots to press, and the result is a breathless and drama-packed chase across Paris as the pair run for their lives.

*Amazon #1 Bestseller in Pulp Thrillers


BOOK 2: SEVEN BULLETS

Seven bullets on a shelf. Seven names engraved in the shells. The people who betrayed her and who she will make pay with their lives. Or die trying...*

Striking out on her own this time, Acid's deadly mission is personal. Seven bullets - one for each of those who've done her wrong. The only problem? Her former lover is next on the list. From Manchester to Vietnam, this breath-taking sequel to book one is loaded with high-octane action, a slither of seduction, and more than a few heart-stopping surprises.


*BOOK 3: THE HUNT

Caught in a deadly game with fatal stakes, a cynical ex-assassin’s survival depends on deciphering who she can trust...if anyone.*

Waking up in an airplane over the Indian ocean, Acid is forced to parachute down to the mysterious island below. Within that lush landscape something truly sinister awaits. A booming voice announces the start of ‘the hunt’ and the scramble to survive begins. Unarmed and on the run, Acid and the other targets must work together if they want to make it out of the dense jungle alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unspeakable *



  






*Chris Hedges on the most taboo topics in America, with David Talbot.*

The War on Terror is a profitable crusade against convenient enemies. “Muslim rage” is an understandable response to US state terror. Rising oligarchy in America has made democracy a sham and turned the electoral process into an increasingly absurd circus. Police violence against minorities is part of a systematic effort to crush social discontent. Proliferating violence against women’s health clinics is part of the war on women’s bodies. Freedom of speech is an illusion, with government agencies and corporate media dictating acceptable boundaries of public discourse. America’s only hope is a revolution to create genuine structures of popular power.

This kind of insight into America’s deeply troubled current state cannot be found on television, in the pages of leading newspapers, or on Google News. Many of our most important thinkers are relegated to the shadows because their ideas are deemed too radical—or true—for public consumption. Among these intellectual bomb throwers is Chris Hedges, who, after decades on the front lines, continues to confront power in America in the most incisive, challenging ways.

Hedges’s unfettered conversation with Hot Books editorial director David Talbot— founder of Salon and author of New York Times bestseller, _The Devil’s Chessboard: Allen Dulles, the CIA and the Rise of America’s Secret Government_—will be the first in a series for Hot Books called “Unspeakable,” featuring some of the most important – and censored – voices in the world today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Roswell Legacy: The Untold Story of the First Military Officer at the 1947 Crash Site *



  






*A behind-the-scenes memoir recounting one officer’s firsthand experience of America’s most famous UFO incident.*

Does extraterrestrial life exist? Have alien beings actually visited Earth and left clear traces of their visits? One man has the answer...and his son can now break the silence.

_The Roswell Legacy_ is the story of Major Jesse Marcel, the intelligence officer for the 509th Bomber Group—famous for dropping the atomic bomb on Japan—and the first military officer to reach the scene of one of the most famous and enduring UFO events in the recorded history of mankind. This book documents the recovery of debris from the crash of an extraterrestrial craft and how the Marcel family became forever linked to the event. It details what the debris looked like, how it greatly differed from that of the “weather balloon” that was supposedly recovered, and the physical characteristics that prove it could have come only from a technology that was not available in the 1940s—or, perhaps, even now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Mindful Eye: An Introduction to the Principles of Fine Art for the Casual Photographer*



  






Ever take a photo of something that looked amazing when you saw it but looked disappointing when you saw your photo? Was your aunt sprouting foliage from her head? Does your memory of that breathtaking scene clash with what your camera apparently saw? When you look at your photo, do you wonder just what it was that was so compelling that you had to point a camera at it? If so, you're not alone. There's a good chance that you are one of the millions of casual photographers who has a camera disguised as a cell phone, but who has never had any formal training in Art.

This short, easy to read book was written by a fellow photography hobbyist to address this deplorable shortcoming in the education of fellow casual photographers -- the lack of training in the principles of artistic composition. It addresses the principles of composition, the pitfalls of neglecting them, and how to achieve more successful photos by using them, illustrated by examples of where these principles have been used, and some examples of where they ought to have been used but, sadly, were not.

The book will not bog you down with the technicalities of camera operation or optics, and is no substitute for your camera's manual, but it will empower you to think like an artist when you pick up your camera.

Whether you're a beginner just starting out in photography or a seasoned shutterbug, whether you shoot landscapes, portraits, abstracts, or family events, this book is for you.

The use of color is necessary to some of the points being made in the book, so regrettably those using e-readers that do not support color images will have a less than optimal experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secrets to Creating Amazing Photos: 83 Composition Tools from the Masters *



  






*“This friendly book leads us clearly and gracefully from the basics to advanced techniques in photography composition . . . highly recommended.” —Brian Taylor, executive director, Center for Photographic Arts*

There’s a common misconception that composition is mysterious and that only certain people have that natural gift for the techniques involved. The truth is that composition involves a set of skills that you can master. Just as you can use cookbook recipes to make your favorite meal—you don’t have to be a famous French chef—you also can take amazing photos by just following a recipe!

Marc Silber has spent years studying the works of masters and interviewing some of the biggest names in photography. _The Secrets to Creating Amazing Photos _puts at your fingertips ideas for improving your skills by giving you easy-to-follow “recipes” that will improve your photography right now! Composition is one of the biggest keys to creating photos that others will love. No matter what kind of camera or smartphone you’re using, you can take your photography to the next level and beyond by learning composition tools and secrets known to the masters of the art.

With this handy guide, you can flip to the look you want on the spot and follow the recipe for creating an image that inspires you. Use it when you’re out photographing to get new ideas and inspiration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Picture This: How Pictures Work *



  






Molly Bang's brilliant, insightful, and accessible treatise is now revised and expanded for its 25th anniversary. Bang's powerful ideas—about how the visual composition of images works to engage the emotions, and how the elements of an artwork can give it the power to tell a story—remain unparalleled in their simplicity and genius. Why are diagonals dramatic? Why are curves calming? Why does red feel hot and blue feel cold? First published in 1991, _Picture This_ has changed the way artists, illustrators, reviewers, critics, and readers look at and understand art.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Jews in Berlin*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: The true story of twelve Jews who went underground in Nazi Berlin—and survived: “Consummately suspenseful” (Los Angeles Times).*

When Adolf Hitler came to power in 1933, approximately one hundred sixty thousand Jews called Berlin home. By 1943 less than five thousand remained in the nation’s capital, the epicenter of Nazism, and by the end of the war, that number had dwindled to one thousand. All the others had died in air raids, starved to death, committed suicide, or been shipped off to the death camps.

In this captivating and harrowing book, Leonard Gross details the real-life stories of a dozen Jewish men and women who spent the final twenty-seven months of World War II underground, hiding in plain sight, defying both the Gestapo and, even worse, Jewish “catchers” ready to report them to the Nazis in order to avoid the gas chambers themselves. A teenage orphan, a black-market jewel trader, a stylish young designer, and a progressive intellectual were among the few who managed to survive. Through their own resourcefulness, bravery, and at times, sheer luck, these Jews managed to evade the tragic fates of so many others. 

Gross has woven these true stories of perseverance into a heartbreaking, suspenseful, and moving account with the narrative force of a thriller. Compiled from extensive interviews, _The Last Jews in Berlin _reveals these individuals’ astounding determination, against all odds, to live each day knowing it could be their last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crisis Convoy: The Story of HX231, A Turning Point in the Battle of the Atlantic *



  






*An engrossing account by the Royal Navy commander who led the escort of convoy HX231 during the Battle of the Atlantic.

A dramatic hour-by-hour narrative of an Atlantic convoy battle that changed the course of World War II, perfect for readers of Jonathan Dimbleby, Richard Freeman and Max Hastings.*

In April 1943, Commander Peter Gretton in charge of escorting a vital Allied trade convoy from New York to Great Britain across the North Atlantic. Over the course of the voyage, the sixty-one merchant ships of convoy HX231, along with the six ships of B7 Escort Group, were continuously shadowed and attacked by a German wolf pack of twenty U-boats.

With the aid of air support, the convoy and defending escort fought valiantly across hundreds of miles of ocean and, despite poor weather conditions, managed to sink and severely damage several enemy submarines. Tragically six merchant ships were torpedoed and with no rescue vessel any survivors were left stranded in the freezing waters of the Atlantic as the convoy continued on its journey.

Drawing on reports from both sides, Gretton details the sequence of events as convoy HX231 battled its way through a large wolf pack and offers an authoritative post-battle analysis of the strategies, decisions and actions taken that would ultimately see the tide of war turn in favour of victory for the Allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Morte (War with No Name Book 1)*



  






*After the “war with no name” a cat assassin searches for his lost love in Repino’s strange, moving sci-fi epic that channels both Homeward Bound and A Canticle for Leibowitz.*

The “war with no name” has begun, with human extinction as its goal. The instigator of this war is the Colony, a race of intelligent ants who, for thousands of years, have been silently building an army that would forever eradicate the destructive, oppressive humans. Under the Colony's watchful eye, this utopia will be free of the humans' penchant for violence, exploitation and religious superstition. As a final step in the war effort, the Colony uses its strange technology to transform the surface animals into high-functioning two-legged beings who rise up to kill their masters.

Former housecat turned war hero, Mort(e) is famous for taking on the most dangerous missions and fighting the dreaded human bio-weapon EMSAH. But the true motivation behind his recklessness is his ongoing search for a pre-transformation friend—a dog named Sheba. When he receives a mysterious message from the dwindling human resistance claiming Sheba is alive, he begins a journey that will take him from the remaining human strongholds to the heart of the Colony, where he will discover the source of EMSAH and the ultimate fate of all of earth's creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spellmaker (Spellbreaker Book 2)*



  






*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

Dead wizards, stolen enchantments, and broken promises force a young spellbreaker out of the shadows in the next thrilling installment of the Spellbreaker series by the bestselling author of The Paper Magician.*

England, 1895. An unsolved series of magician murders and opus thefts isn’t a puzzle to Elsie Camden. But to reveal a master spellcaster as the culprit means incriminating herself as an unregistered spellbreaker. When Elsie refuses to join forces with the charming assassin, her secret is exposed, she’s thrown in jail, and the murderer disappears. But Elsie’s hope hasn’t vanished.

Through a twist of luck, the elite magic user Bacchus Kelsey helps Elsie join the lawful, but with a caveat: they must marry to prove their cover story. Forced beneath a magical tutor while her bond with Bacchus grows, Elsie seeks to thwart the plans of England’s most devious criminal—if she can find them.

With hundreds of stolen spells at their disposal, the villain has a plan—and it involves seducing Elsie to the dark side. But even now that her secret is out, Elsie must be careful how she uses the new abilities she’s discovering, or she may play right into the criminal’s hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gypsy Magic: A Haven Hollow Novel: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Poppy's Potions Book 1) *



  






*Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon Bestseller, JR Rain, and New York Times bestseller, HP Mallory

A Haven Hollow Novel*

_Welcome to Haven Hollow, a town of monsters…_

After dating a string of losers and banishing a poltergeist, I packed up my Los Angeles life and my eleven-year-old son, and moved… to a town in Oregon with a population of 680. Well, 682 now.

Culture shock anyone? Ahem, never mind that… New starts can happen anywhere, right?

I hope so because I need to start the next chapter of my forty-three year life pronto. So, why Haven Hollow? For one reason—there aren’t any witches here. And a witch can make a gypsy’s life… complicated.

Oh, right, I’ve put the cart before the horse…

Hi, I’m Poppy Morton and I come from a long line of Scottish gypsies—gypsies who possess magic and make potions to treat any and all ailments. It’s been my dream to open my own potions store and I’m finally going to do it—in the picturesque and small town of Haven Hollow.

Once my son, Finn, and I get settled in our two-story ramshackle, decrepit and rickety farmhouse (that happens to be bordering a cemetery), the nightmares start. And they won’t stop. Almost every night, I find myself face to face with a shadow monster—and its victim. And I’m fairly sure it’s the victim sending me the night terrors, wanting me to figure out the mystery of who or _what_ murdered him.

But, I’m not really sure I want to get involved. Between facing a huge remodel of the above mentioned “house”, getting my son situated in his new school, opening my potions store and dealing with one of the ghosts from my last house who somehow thumbed a ride to this one, I’ve got my hands full. Actually, more than full.

Good thing I’ve got a few handsome neighbors to call on—Marty Zach, a self-professed ghost exorcist who just happens to have the sexiest smile, and Roy Osbourne, a bear of a man who looks like he alone coined the word ‘lumberjack.’

While I’m taken by Marty’s charm and Roy’s really-really-_really_ broad shoulders, I can’t help but feel like this whole town is hiding a secret… and that’s the mystery I mostly want to solve, ghost visions be damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 1*



  






Fun paranormal mysteries introducing Lexie, a reluctant witch in training, and a host of support characters who make her life… interesting.

Witch Inheritance: Lexie’s heritage has caught up with her. It’s time to face her obligations to the coven and take on a job she didn’t even apply for, one which leads her straight to danger where she tackles a deadly fog and a new penchant for sipping champagne and wearing haute couture.

Witch Indeed: Mackenzie Coven rule number one. Do not lose your cat. Lexie has been asked to attend a prestigious feline extravaganza at Chelsea Manor. The task is simple enough. Represent the coven, get herself and Luna, the cat which has as yet to decide if she’ll stay with her or not, there in one piece, meaning… no more crash-landing or leaving bits and pieces of Luna behind. Lexie figures the rest will be simple enough until she realizes she’s crash landed in a room with a dead man in it - a man who’d had a fascination for stuffed cats. There are only a handful of guests attending this exclusive feline soiree and they all have their eyes on Luna, but one of them also has blood on their hands. If they killed once, they’ll kill again.

Witch Cast: Fool her once… fool her twice… This will be the third time... Lexie can’t believe she’s been roped into performing her coven duty. Literally. She’ll be on the stage, the one place she’s been avoiding all her life. If her abysmal acting skills don’t get her killed, surely mentioning the name Macbeth inside the revamped Garland Theater will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 2*



  






Fun paranormal cozy mysteries.

Witch Charm: Lexie is off to the Lauriston Academy, her cousins’ alma mater, to investigate a case of theft. To her dismay, there is no way around the school’s dress code. To her even greater dismay, soon after she arrives, she and her feline companion, Luna, come across a dead body. Lexie has to live off contraband food, spout tongue twisters every hour on the hour, and avoid classes at all costs. Add to that her feline companion’s existential crisis, and Lexie is ready to start pointing the finger of blame at just about anyone. If she doesn’t find the killer soon, she risks ending up in a roasting pit…

Witch Trials: A complaint has been lodged against Lexie and her chatty cat, Luna, and they are forced to attend a therapy session. Now, Lexie and Luna are on their way to Gainsborough Mansion to participate in a team-building program. In no time, they are both wishing someone would turn up dead…and in no time, their wish comes true. Someone has been compelled to commit murder. What if magic had something to do with it? In particular, the fabled Hensley magic…

Witch Namaste: When Lexie and Luna meet their new neighbor, Aisha, they both instantly fall under her charm, but her happiness is only a thin veil for what lies beneath. Aisha is convinced she’s cursed… She’s already lost two fiancés right before Diwali, the Festival of Lights. When Aisha loses another fiancé, Lexie knows it can’t be a coincidence. Trying to find the person responsible for the curse is no easy feat, especially when the Monkey God appears in the middle of her sitting room. Lexie must learn to meditate, levitate and cast a few spells, but she’s running out of time and it might not be enough for her to do battle with the menace lurking inside Aisha. She must find the person responsible for Aisha’s curse or risk the scales tipping in favor of darkness and evil.

Good Witch Hunting: Halloween is just around the corner. The Coven Board of Compliance has paid Lexie a surprise visit and found her abode lacking. She has been issued with a first and final notice to pull her socks up. Failing to comply could cost her in ways Lexie can’t even begin to imagine. Suffice to say, if the Coven is involved, it can’t be good… She can’t risk being sanctioned. But who has time to buy a cauldron when someone is out to kill witches and her favorite store’s resident Oracle has warned her of danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 3*



  






Fun-filled paranormal cozy mystery with a witch and her talking cat.

’Tis the Season to Be Creepy: The Halloween Neighborhood Committee has issued Lexie with a warning to shape up. That means no more plastic Jack-o’-lanterns. As the incoming High Chair of the American Continent and all Circumferential Domains Pertaining to the Mackenzie Coven she cannot be blacklisted. Her plan to impress the committee with an exclusive Jack-o’-lantern carved by Starr Black is derailed when the pumpkin carver extraordinaire is found dead. It’s all hands-on deck. Her personal assistant, Octavia, is at hand to help her with the Halloween display and, this time, Lexie has not one but two O’Rourke detectives to assist her with the investigation, as well as her loyal feline companion, Luna, who has to set aside her severe aversion to pumpkins. But time is running out. If she doesn’t find the killer soon, the next victim could be Lexie’s one of a kind Jack-o’-lantern.

Jingle Purrs: It’s days before Christmas, the first one Lexie and Luna will spend together, and Lexie has a missing cat to find and a feline companion to appease. Luna has expectations and dreams of a magical Christmas, and that means shopping for presents… not exactly Lexie’s favorite pastime. Without any solid leads to pursue, she unwittingly enlists the help of the elements she has recently connected with, but the breeze assisting her has some strange ideas of how she should go about investigating the case of the missing cat as it leads her to another crime scene and the most unlikely of all the O’Rourke detectives she’s ever met…

Potion Heist: Lexie and her chatty feline companion, Luna, are in a rut. They’ve been housebound for days and desperately need to get out of the apartment. When they venture out, they discover love is in the air. However, something doesn’t look right. There’s a breakout of infidelity and people are falling for the wrong types with disastrous consequences…

Witch in Exile: Lexie's days are numbered. She's been accused of killing her cousin, Mirabelle. Even her chatty feline companion, Luna, believes she's turned into a killer. Now Lexie has been exiled to an enchanted forest and the only memory she has is filled with gaps. So is everyone else's. How can she prove her innocence if she can't remember anything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Terror: A Novel*



  






*The "masterfully chilling" novel that inspired the hit AMC series (Entertainment Weekly). *

The men on board the HMS _Terror _— part of the 1845 Franklin Expedition, the first steam-powered vessels ever to search for the legendary Northwest Passage — are entering a second summer in the Arctic Circle without a thaw, stranded in a nightmarish landscape of encroaching ice and darkness. Endlessly cold, they struggle to survive with poisonous rations, a dwindling coal supply, and ships buckling in the grip of crushing ice. But their real enemy is even more terrifying. There is something out there in the frigid darkness: an unseen predator stalking their ship, a monstrous terror clawing to get in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal*



  






*Everyone knows about the immaculate conception and the crucifixion. But what happened to Jesus between the manger and the Sermon on the Mount? In this hilarious and bold novel, the acclaimed Christopher Moore shares the greatest story never told: the life of Christ as seen by his boyhood pal, Biff.*

Just what was Jesus doing during the many years that have gone unrecorded in the Bible? Biff was there at his side, and now after two thousand years, he shares those good, bad, ugly, and miraculous times. Screamingly funny, audaciously fresh, Lamb rivals the best of Tom Robbins and Carl Hiaasen, and is sure to please this gifted writer’s fans and win him legions more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wildflower*



  






*Actress Drew Barrymore shares funny, insightful, and profound stories from her past and present—told from the place of happiness she's achieved today—in this heart-stirring New York Times bestseller that InStyle called “deeply thoughtful and fun.”*

_Wildflower_ is a portrait of Drew's life in stories as she looks back on the adventures, challenges, and incredible experiences she’s had throughout her life. It includes tales of living in her first apartment as a teenager (and how laundry may have saved her life), getting stuck under a gas station overhang on a cross-country road trip, saying good-bye to her father in a way only he could have understood, and many more journeys and lessons that have led her to the successful, happy, and healthy place she is today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Deadly Mystery of the Missing Diamonds (A Dizzy Heights Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Missing diamonds. Mysterious deaths. And all that jazz.*

London, 1925. With their band the Dizzy Heights, jazz musicians Ivor ‘Skins’ Maloney and Bartholomew ‘Barty’ Dunn are used to improvising as they play the Charleston for flappers and toffs, but things are about to take a surprising turn.

Superintendent Sunderland has had word that a deserter who stole a fortune in diamonds as he fled the war is a member of the Aristippus private members’ club in Mayfair—where the Dizzy Heights have a residency. And the thief is planning to steal a hoard of jewels hidden there under the cover of a dance contest.

As mutual pal Lady Hardcastle has suggested, Skins and Dunn are perfectly placed to be Sunderland’s eyes and ears—and Skins’s wife Ellie soon lends a hand with a bit of light snooping. But the stakes change dramatically when a mysterious death at the club brings a sinister note to the investigation.

With the dance contest fast approaching, the trio must solve the mystery of the missing diamonds, unmask the murderer, and prevent more deadly crimes—all without missing a beat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Mysterious Affair at Styles & The ABC Murders Bundle: Two Bestselling Agatha Christie Mysteries*



  






*TWO BESTSELLING MYSTERIES IN ONE GREAT PACKAGE! 

From the Queen of Mystery, The Mysterious Affair at Styles, in which Hercule Poirot solves his first case, and The ABC Murders, which sets Hercule Poirot on the trail of a serial killer.

THE MYSTERIOUS AFFAIR AT STYLES*

Who poisoned the wealthy Emily Inglethorp and how did the murderer penetrate and escape from her locked bedroom? Suspects abound in the quaint village of Styles St. Mary—from the heiress's fawning new husband to her two stepsons, her volatile housekeeper, and a pretty nurse who works in a hospital dispensary.

With impeccable timing, and making his unforgettable debut, the brilliant Belgian detective Hercule Poirot is on the case.

*THE ABC MURDERS*

There’s a serial killer on the loose, working his way through the alphabet and the whole country is in a state of panic.

A is for Mrs. Ascher in Andover, B is for Betty Barnard in Bexhill, C is for Sir Carmichael Clarke in Churston. With each murder, the killer is getting more confident—but leaving a trail of deliberate clues to taunt the proud Hercule Poirot might just prove to be the first, and fatal, mistake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U is for Undertow: A Kinsey Millhone Novel *



  






*Sue Grafton takes the mystery genre to new heights with this twisting, complex #1 New York Times bestseller that draws private investigator Kinsey Millhone into a case shrouded in the sins of the past.*

Looking solemn, Michael Sutton arrives in Kinsey Millhone's office with a story to tell. When he was six, he says, he wandered into the woods and saw two men digging a hole. They claimed they were pirates, looking for buried treasure. Now, all these years later, the long-forgotten events have come back to him—and he has pieced them together with news reports from the time, becoming convinced that he witnesses the burial of a kidnapped child.

Kinsey has nearly nothing to go on. Sutton doesn't even know where he was that day—and, she soon discovers, he has a history of what might generously be called an active imagination. Despite her doubts, Kinsey sets out to track down the so-called burial site. And what's found there pulls her into a hidden current of deceit stretching back more than twenty years...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Banquet of Consequences: A Lynley Novel (Inspector Lynley Book 19)*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling author’s award-winning series returns with another stunning crime drama featuring Scotland Yard members Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley and Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers. Look out for Elizabeth George’s newest novel, The Punishment She Deserves.*

The unspoken secrets and buried lies of one family rise to the surface in Elizabeth George’s newest novel of crime, passion, and tragic history. As Inspector Thomas Lynley investigates the London angle of an ever more darkly disturbing case, his partner, Barbara Havers, is looking behind the peaceful façade of country life to discover a twisted world of desire and deceit.

The suicide of William Goldacre is devastating to those left behind who will have to deal with its unintended consequences—could there be a link between the young man’s leap from a Dorset cliff and a horrific poisoning in Cambridge?

After various issues with her department, Barbara Havers is desperate to redeem herself. So when a past encounter gives her a connection to the unsolved Cambridge murder, Barbara begs Thomas Lynley to let her pursue the crime, knowing one mistake could mean the end of her career.

Full of shocks, intensity, and suspense from the first page to the last, _A Banquet of Consequences_ reveals both Lynley and Havers under mounting pressure to solve a case both complicated and deeply disturbing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bitter Past (Ellie Matthews Novels Book 1)*



  






*From USA Today bestselling author Caroline Fardig. The first in a gripping forensic mystery series, Daphne du Maurier finalist, and Silver Falchion finalist.*

Three years ago, criminalist Ellie Matthews was blindsided when a grisly homicide case suddenly became personal. She abandoned the danger and stress of crime scene investigation for a professorship at a posh private college and never looked back.

Now, Ellie’s pleasant world is shattered when she finds the dead body of a female student. The campus is in chaos, reporters are circling like vultures, and Ellie is trying her best to distance herself from the situation. Not an easy task when her closest colleague becomes the prime suspect.

After the college community is rocked by another suspicious death, Ellie’s mentor, Sheriff Jayne Walsh, convinces her to consult on the case. Partnered with quick-witted Detective Nick Baxter, Ellie reluctantly bottles up her personal demons and dives back into the world she left behind, racing to make sense of the evidence before the killer strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Look Alive Twenty-Five: A Stephanie Plum Novel *



  






*Stephanie Plum faces the toughest puzzle of her career in the twenty-fifth entry in Janet Evanovich's #1 New York Times-bestselling series.*

There's nothing like a good deli, and the Red River Deli in Trenton is one of the best. World-famous for its pastrami, cole slaw, and for its disappearing managers. Over the last month, three have vanished from the face of the earth, and the only clue in each case is one shoe that's been left behind. The police are baffled. Lula is convinced that it's a case of alien abduction. Whatever it is, they'd better figure out what's going on before they lose their new manager, Ms. Stephanie Plum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bleed for Me (Joe O'Loughlin Book 4)*



  






_She's standing at the front door. Covered in blood. Is she the victim of a crime? Or the perpetrator?_

A teenage girl -- Sienna, a troubled friend of his daughter -- comes to Joe O'Loughlin's door one night. She is terrorized, incoherent, and covered in blood.

The police find Sienna's father, a celebrated former cop, murdered in the home he shared with Sienna. Tests confirm that it's his blood on Sienna. She says she remembers nothing.

Joe O'Loughlin is a psychologist with troubles of his own. His marriage is coming to an end and his daughter will barely speak to him. He tries to help Sienna, hoping that if he succeeds it will win back his daughter's affection. But Sienna is unreachable, unable to mourn her father's death or to explain it.

Investigators take aim at Sienna. O'Loughlin senses something different is happening, something subterranean and terrifying to Sienna. It may be something in her mind. Or it may be something real. Someone real. _Someone_ capable of the most grim and gruesome murder, and willing to kill again if anyone gets too close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Don't Look (Pike, Wisconsin Book 1)*



  






*IF YOU’RE ON HIS LIST*
A woman’s naked body is discovered, cold and pale as the surrounding snow—except for the crimson scarf around her neck. The weeks that follow bring more victims and evidence of a terrifying pattern. The killer has a list. And every woman on it will get what she deserves . . .

*YOU’RE AS GOOD*
Dr. Lynne Gale followed in her father’s footsteps to become a vet in Pike, Wisconsin. For years, she’s had little contact with Kir Jansen, son of the town’s late sheriff. Suddenly he’s back, insisting that Lynne’s in danger. She can’t believe anyone would target her, but _someone_ is hunting the women of Pike, savoring every last moment.

*AS DEAD*
Kir hoped that his father’s frantic calls about a serial killer were just an old man’s delusions. But the body count doesn’t lie. In this quiet town, a monster stalks and kills. And soon, Lynne’s will be the last name on his list .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pretty Things: A Novel *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Who’s really following you on social media? The scam of a lifetime brings together two wildly different women in this page-turning thriller about greed, legacy, and betrayal from the New York Times bestselling author of Watch Me Disappear.

An ID Book Club Selection • “It’s Dynasty meets Patricia Highsmith.”—The Washington Post*

Nina once bought into the idea that her fancy liberal arts degree would lead to a fulfilling career. When that dream crashed, she turned to stealing from rich kids in L.A. alongside her wily Irish boyfriend, Lachlan. Nina learned from the best: Her mother was the original con artist, hustling to give her daughter a decent childhood despite their wayward life. But when her mom gets sick, Nina puts everything on the line to help her, even if it means running her most audacious, dangerous scam yet.

Vanessa is a privileged young heiress who wanted to make her mark in the world. Instead she becomes an Instagram influencer—traveling the globe, receiving free clothes and products, and posing for pictures in exotic locales. But behind the covetable façade is a life marked by tragedy. After a broken engagement, Vanessa retreats to her family’s sprawling mountain estate, Stonehaven: a mansion of dark secrets not just from Vanessa’s past, but from that of a lost and troubled girl named Nina.

Nina’s, Vanessa’s, and Lachlan’s paths collide here, on the cold shores of Lake Tahoe, where their intertwined lives give way to a winter of aspiration and desire, duplicity and revenge.

This dazzling, twisty, mesmerizing novel showcases acclaimed author Janelle Brown at her best, as two brilliant, damaged women try to survive the greatest game of deceit and destruction they will ever play.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Beantown Girls*



  






*An Amazon Charts and Washington Post bestseller.

A novel of love, courage, and danger unfolds as World War II’s brightest heroines—the best of friends—take on the front lines.*

1944: Fiona Denning has her entire future planned out. She’ll work in city hall, marry her fiancé when he returns from the war, and settle down in the Boston suburbs. But when her fiancé is reported missing after being shot down in Germany, Fiona’s long-held plans are shattered.

Determined to learn her fiancé’s fate, Fiona leaves Boston to volunteer overseas as a Red Cross Clubmobile girl, recruiting her two best friends to come along. There’s the outspoken Viviana, who is more than happy to quit her secretarial job for a taste of adventure. Then there’s Dottie, a shy music teacher whose melodious talents are sure to bring heart and hope to the boys on the front lines.

Chosen for their inner strength and outer charm, the trio isn’t prepared for the daunting challenges of war. But through it all come new friendships and romances, unforeseen dangers, and unexpected dreams. As the three friends begin to understand the real reasons they all came to the front, their courage and camaraderie will see them through some of the best and worst times of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Moonraker (James Bond (Original Series) Book 3)*



  






As the super patriot and war veteran who’s bankrolling Britain’s top-secret Moonraker rocket program, Sir Hugo Drax should be above reproach. But there’s more to this enigmatic millionaire than he lets on. When M suspects Drax of cheating at cards in an exclusive gentleman’s club, he sends Bond in to investigate. But exposing the deception only enrages Drax—and now 007 must outwit an angry man with the power to loose a nuclear warhead on London.

The mysterious death of the head of security at Drax’s missile base gives Bond the perfect opportunity to go undercover to find out the secret agenda of the supposed British war hero. With the help of another agent, the lustrous Gala Brand, 007 learns the truth about Drax’s battle scars, his wartime allegiances—and his murderous plans for the deployment of Moonraker.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*From Russia with Love (James Bond (Original Series) Book 5)*



  






James Bond is marked for death by the Soviet counterintelligence agency SMERSH in Ian Fleming’s masterful spy thriller, and the novel that President John F. Kennedy named one of his favorite books of all time.

SMERSH stands for “Death to Spies” and there’s no secret agent they’d like to disgrace and destroy more than 007, James Bond. But ensnaring the British Secret Service’s most lethal operative will require a lure so tempting even he can’t resist. Enter Tatiana Romanova, a ravishing Russian spy whose “defection” springs a trap designed with clockwork precision. Her mission: seduce Bond, then flee to the West on the Orient Express. Waiting in the shadows are two of Ian Fleming’s most vividly drawn villains: Red Grant, SMERSH’s deadliest assassin, and the sinister operations chief Rosa Klebb—five feet four inches of pure killing power.

Bursting with action and intrigue, _From Russia with Love_ is one of the best-loved books in the Bond canon—an instant classic that set the standard for sophisticated literary spycraft for decades to come.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dr. No (James Bond (Original Series) Book 6)*



  






Dispatched by M to investigate the mysterious disappearance of MI6’s Jamaica station chief, Bond was expecting a holiday in the sun. But when he discovers a deadly centipede placed in his hotel room, the vacation is over.

On this island, all suspicious activity leads inexorably to Dr. Julius No, a reclusive megalomaniac with steel pincers for hands. To find out what the good doctor is hiding, 007 must enlist the aid of local fisherman Quarrel and alluring beachcomber Honeychile Rider. Together they will combat a local legend the natives call “the Dragon,” before Bond alone must face the most punishing test of all: an obstacle course—designed by the sadistic Dr. No himself—that measures the limits of the human body’s capacity for agony.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Heart Seizure (The Transplant Tetralogy Book 1) *



  






Spence Tailor, a lawyer with an actual set of principles, loves his mama, Rose. Rose – with advanced cardiomyopathy and a rare blood type – is scheduled for a heart transplant.

But when the president’s heart craps out during a photo op three months before the national election, the White House chief of staff orders the FBI to seize the heart that was going to Rose – all in the name of democracy. But Spence isn’t about to let anybody steal what rightfully belongs to his mom.

So with the help of his reluctant older brother, they hijack the heart, inadvertently kidnap a beautiful cardiac surgery resident, and take to the road in a ‘65 Mustang – with all the president’s men in potentially murderous pursuit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Infinite *



  






*From bestselling author Brian Freeman comes an explosive new psychological thriller that pushes the limits of reality as we know it.*

One rainy night, the unthinkable happens: Dylan Moran’s car plunges off the road into a raging river, his beautiful wife drowning as he struggles to shore.

In the aftermath, through his grief, Dylan experiences sudden, strange visions: wherever he goes, he’s haunted by glimpses of _himself_. Dylan initially chalks it up to trauma, but that changes when he runs into a psychiatrist who claims he’s her patient. She says he has been undergoing a unique hypnotherapy treatment built on the idea that with every choice, he creates an infinite number of parallel universes.

Now those parallel universes are unlocked—and Dylan’s doppelgänger has staked a claim to his world. Can Dylan use these alternate realities to get a second chance at the life that was stolen from him? Or will he lose himself…to himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Apollo's Arrow: The Profound and Enduring Impact of Coronavirus on the Way We Live *



  






*A piercing and scientifically grounded look at the emergence of the coronavirus pandemic and how it will change the way we live—"excellent and timely." (The New Yorker)*

_Apollo's Arrow _offers a riveting account of the impact of the coronavirus pandemic as it swept through American society in 2020, and of how the recovery will unfold in the coming years. Drawing on momentous (yet dimly remembered) historical epidemics, contemporary analyses, and cutting-edge research from a range of scientific disciplines, bestselling author, physician, sociologist, and public health expert Nicholas A. Christakis explores what it means to live in a time of plague—an experience that is paradoxically uncommon to the vast majority of humans who are alive, yet deeply fundamental to our species.

Unleashing new divisions in our society as well as opportunities for cooperation, this 21st-century pandemic has upended our lives in ways that will test, but not vanquish, our already frayed collective culture. Featuring new, provocative arguments and vivid examples ranging across medicine, history, sociology, epidemiology, data science, and genetics, _Apollo's Arrow_ envisions what happens when the great force of a deadly germ meets the enduring reality of our evolved social nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reveille in Washington: 1860-1865*



  






*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize

A vibrant portrait of Civil War-era Washington, D.C. that is “packed and running over with the anecdotes, scandals, personalities, and tragi-comedies of the day” (The New Yorker)*

1860: The American capital is sprawling, fractured, squalid, colored by patriotism and treason, and deeply divided along the political lines that will soon embroil the nation in bloody conflict. Chaotic and corrupt, the young city is populated by bellicose congressmen, Confederate conspirators, and enterprising prostitutes. Soldiers of a volunteer army swing from the dome of the Capitol, assassins stalk the avenues, and Abraham Lincoln struggles to justify his presidency as the Union heads to war. 

_Reveille in Washington_ focuses on the everyday politics and preoccupations of Washington during the Civil War. From the stench of corpse-littered streets to the plunging lace on Mary Lincoln’s evening gowns, Margaret Leech illuminates the city and its familiar figures—among them Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson Davis, Robert E. Lee, William Seward, and Mary Surratt—in intimate and fascinating detail. 

Leech’s book remains widely recognized as both an impressive feat of scholarship and an uncommonly engrossing work of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Death of Hitler: The Full Story with New Evidence from Secret Russian Archives*



  






It is one of the most enduring mysteries of the twentieth century: how, exactly, Adolf Hitler died and what happened to his remains. With access to the Russians' Hitler Archive, this book reveals not only what happened after the Russians captured Hitler's bunker but also why the Soviets felt the details of his death had to be suppressed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Closed and Common Orbit (Wayfarers Book 2) *



  






*National Bestseller!

Winner of the Hugo Award for Best Series!

A Publishers Weekly "Best Books of 2017" pick!

Nominated for the 2017 Hugo Award for Best Novel!

Shortlisted for the 2017 Arthur C. Clarke Award!

Winner of the Prix Julia-Verlanger!*

Embark on an exciting, adventurous, and dangerous journey through the galaxy with the motley crew of the spaceship Wayfarer in this fun and heart-warming space opera—the sequel to the acclaimed _The Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet._

Lovelace was once merely a ship’s artificial intelligence. When she wakes up in a new body, following a total system shut-down and reboot, she has no memory of what came before. As Lovelace learns to negotiate the universe and discover who she is, she makes friends with Pepper, an excitable engineer, who’s determined to help her learn and grow.

Together, Pepper and Lovey will discover that no matter how vast space is, two people can fill it together.

_The Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet_ introduced readers to the incredible world of Rosemary Harper, a young woman with a restless soul and secrets to keep. When she joined the crew of the Wayfarer, an intergalactic ship, she got more than she bargained for—and learned to live with, and love, her rag-tag collection of crewmates.

_A Closed and Common Orbit_ is the stand-alone sequel to that beloved debut novel, and is perfect for fans of _Firefly,_ Joss Whedon, _Mass Effect_, and _Star Wars._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch*



  






*The classic collaboration from the internationally bestselling authors Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett, soon to be an original series starring Michael Sheen and David Tennant.

?Season 2 of Good Omens coming soon!

“Good Omens . . . is something like what would have happened if Thomas Pynchon, Tom Robbins and Don DeLillo had collaborated. Lots of literary inventiveness in the plotting and chunks of very good writing and characterization. It’s a wow. It would make one hell of a movie. Or a heavenly one. Take your pick.” —Washington Post*


According to _The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter_, _Witch_ (the world's only _completely_ accurate book of prophecies, written in 1655, before she exploded), the world will end on a Saturday. Next Saturday, in fact. Just before dinner.

So the armies of Good and Evil are amassing, Atlantis is rising, frogs are falling, tempers are flaring. Everything appears to be going according to Divine Plan. Except a somewhat fussy angel and a fast-living demon—both of whom have lived amongst Earth's mortals since The Beginning and have grown rather fond of the lifestyle—are not actually looking forward to the coming Rapture.

And someone seems to have misplaced the Antichrist . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Mort: A Novel of Discworld*



  






Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent novels are consistent number one bestseller in England, where they have catapulted him into the highest echelons of parody next to Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen.

In this Discworld installment, Death comes to Mort with an offer he can't refuse -- especially since being, well, _dead_ isn't compulsory.As Death's apprentice, he'll have free board and lodging, use of the company horse, and he won't need time off for family funerals. The position is everything Mort thought he'd ever wanted, until he discovers that this perfect job can be a killer on his love life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Memory of Earth (Children of Earthrise Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  






The galaxy burns.

The enemy, a race of alien scorpions, storms from star to star. Planets smolder in their wake.

Across the galaxy, they hunt humans.

Long ago, we humans had a planet of our own. Long ago, we could have resisted the scorpions. But today we are refugees. We are lost in darkness. We haven't seen Earth in two thousand years.

We, the last humans, must band together. We must resist. We must fight the scorpions. And we must find Earth!

Only Earth can unite us. Only Earth can kindle our hope. Only on Earth can we defend our species. Our homeworld calls us from beyond myth and shadow. We must find a way home.

Or the scorpions will kill us all.

Earth is but a memory. But we will not forget. Earth will rise again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Hate Everyone...Starting with Me*



  






*“An entertaining rant…The only thing missing is the sound of a drumroll and cymbals to feel as though one is sitting in a nightclub watching a live comedy marathon…A raucous, biting look at life.”—Kirkus Reviews

“Nobody, but nobody, can hate like Joan Rivers. It is a gift. It is also shocking, the things she makes us laugh at…Joan Rivers is extraordinary, but she's not for the easily offended—or for anyone who gets offended at all.”—People*

Joan Rivers, comedienne, actress, jewelry monger, and an award-winning international star (she can sneer in eight different languages) lives by her own golden rule: Do unto others before they do unto you—and for God’s sakes, do it funny! Her career in comedy may have begun with self-loathing, but, after looking at the human decrepitude around her, she figured _Why stop here when there are so many other things to hate?_ With all of her diverse experiences, Joan has looked down at, turned away from, and thrown up over a lot of hateful things, deplorable places, and despicable people. Thank God she took notes.

Here—uncensored and uninhibited—Joan says exactly what’s on her mind…And HER mind is a terrible thing to waste. She proudly kicks the crap out of ugly children, dating rituals, funerals, and lousy restaurants. She nails First Ladies, closet cases, and hypocrites to the wall. She shows no mercy towards doctors and feminists, and even goes after Anne Frank and Stephen Hawking. Joan lets everyone—including herself—have it in this one hundred percent honest and unabashedly hilarious love letter to the hater in all of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Virgin in the Ice (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 6)*



  






*A monk embarks on a dangerous quest to find a trio of missing travelers in this medieval mystery by an Edgar Award–winning author.*

The winter of 1139 will disrupt Brother Cadfael’s tranquil life in Shrewsbury with the most disturbing of events. Raging civil war has sent refugees fleeing north from Worcester. Among them are two orphans from a noble family, a boy of thirteen and an eighteen-year-old girl of great beauty, and their companion, a young Benedictine nun. The trio never reaches Shrewsbury, having disappeared somewhere in the wild countryside.

Cadfael is afraid for these three lost lambs, but another call for help sends him to the church of Saint Mary. A wounded monk, found naked and bleeding by the roadside, will surely die without Cadfael’s healing arts. Why this holy man has been attacked and what his fevered ravings reveal soon give Brother Cadfael a clue to the fate of the missing travelers. Now Cadfael sets out on a dangerous quest to find them. The road will lead him to a chill and terrible murder and a tale of passion gone awry. And at journey’s end awaits a vision of what is best, and worst, in humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death and a Pot of Chowder (A Maine Murder Mystery Book 1) *



  






*For fans of Sarah Graves and Leslie Meier comes a “wicked good” cozy mystery “brimming with family secrets, authentic characters, a rustic Maine island setting, and plenty of good food” (B.B. Haywood, New York Times–bestselling author)*

Maine’s Quarry Island has a tight-knit community that’s built on a rock-solid foundation of family, tradition and hard work. But even on this small island, where everyone knows their neighbors, there are secrets that no one would dare to whisper.

Anna Winslow, her husband Burt and their teenage son have deep roots on Quarry Island. Burt and his brother, Carl, are lobstermen, just like their father and grandfather before them. And while some things on the island never seem to change, Anna’s life is about to take some drastically unexpected turns. First, Anna discovers that she has a younger sister, Izzie Jordan. Then, on the day she drives to Portland to meet Izzie for the first time, Carl’s lobster boat is found abandoned and adrift. Later that evening, his corpse is discovered—but he didn’t drown.

Whether it was an accident or murder, Carl’s sudden death has plunged Anna’s existence into deadly waters. Despite barely knowing one another and coming from very different backgrounds, Anna and Izzie unite to find the killer. With their family in crisis, the sisters strive to uncover the secrets hidden in Quarry Island—and, perhaps, the ones buried within their own hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trouble at the Brownstone (The Nero Wolfe Mysteries Book 16)*



  






*Archie Goodwin goes undercover on the waterfront in a new mystery by the author who “does a masterly job with the Wolfe legacy” (Booklist).*

Archie Goodwin is not overly fond of Theodore Horstmann, who takes care of the orchids on the rooftop of Nero Wolfe’s West Thirty-Fifth Street brownstone. But as loyal assistant to the legendary private detective, Archie will put his animosity aside when the surly orchid-keeper stumbles through the front door beaten within an inch of his life.

While the gardener lies in a coma, Nero sends Archie to poke around his apartment near the river. The place is neatly kept, if not quite as elegant as the brownstone, but across the street on Tenth Avenue Archie quickly discovers the longshoremen’s watering hole in whose back room Horstmann has been playing a lot of bridge lately. The smoky tavern is packed with tough dockworkers and recent European immigrants, and Archie does his best to blend in, filling the victim’s empty seat in his running card game, as he attempts to learn what sort of shady business might have led to attempted murder. But when one of his new bridge partners is killed, Archie finds himself caught up in something much bigger than a bar fight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ryder and Loveday Series Books 1–3*



  






*The first three books in the Ryder and Loveday series from million-copy bestseller Faith Martin in one volume!*
*A Fatal Obsession*
Ryder and Loveday investigate the mysterious death of a young woman, whilst a series of poison pen letters confound the police.

*A Fatal Mistake*
A student vanishes during a boat trip with friends, and Ryder and Loveday suspect a cover-up…

*A Fatal Flaw*
As a beauty contest gets underway, backstage dark secrets and murderous plans unfold – and Loveday is sent undercover to investigate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sun Storm (Rebecka Martinsson Book 1) *



  






*WINNER OF SWEDEN’S BEST FIRST CRIME NOVEL AWARD • In the land of silence and snow, the killing has begun . . . *

Rebecka Martinsson is heading home to Kiruna, the town she’d left in disgrace years before. A Stockholm attorney, Rebecka has a good reason to return: her friend Sanna, whose brother has been horrifically murdered in the revivalist church his charisma helped create. Beautiful and fragile, Sanna needs someone like Rebecka to remove the shadow of guilt that is engulfing her, to forestall an ambitious prosecutor and a dogged policewoman. But to help her friend, and to find the real killer of a man she once adored and is now not sure she ever knew, Rebecka must relive the darkness she left behind in Kiruna, delve into a sordid conspiracy of deceit, and confront a killer whose motives are dark, wrenching, and impossible to guess. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Furious (Faith McMann Trilogy Book 1) *



  






Faith McMann comes home to a nightmare: her husband is killed and her son and daughter are taken. Although the intruders leave her for dead, she survives. Crippling grief and fear for her children make life unbearable. Until her anguish turns to anger…and she trades victimhood for vengeance.

Frustrated with the law’s efforts, she takes action to rescue her children—and wreaks havoc on the brutal criminals who tore them from her. With her family and newfound allies at her side, Faith descends into the hellish underworld of human trafficking, determined to make those who prey on the innocent pray for mercy.

The forces she’s up against have already proven that their ruthlessness knows no bounds. And there’s nothing they won’t do to turn Faith’s crusade into a suicide mission. But they’re about to learn that nothing is more dangerous than a mother fighting for her children—especially one who’s earned the nickname Furious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Small Town: A Novel of Crime*



  






*A small-town cop seeks vengeance on twelve escaped inmates in this novel of “jaw-dropping twists . . . crisp in execution and thrilling until the very end” (The Wall Street Journal).*

When twelve inmates pull off an audacious prison break, it liberates more than a thousand convicts into the nearby small town. The newly freed prisoners rape, murder, and destroy the quiet community—burning down homes and businesses. An immense search ensues, but the twelve who plotted it all get away.

After two years, the local and federal police agencies have yet to find them. Then, the mayor calls in Leah Hawkins, a local cop who lost a loved one that terrible night. She’s placed on sabbatical to travel across the country learning advanced police procedures. But the sabbatical is merely a ruse. Her real job is to track down the infamous twelve—and kill them.

Leah’s mission takes her from Florida to New York and from the beaches of California to an anti-government settlement deep in the Ozarks. But when the surviving fugitives realize what she’s up to, a race to kill or be killed ensues in this nonstop tale of vengeance from the Edgar Award–winning author of _The Butcher’s Boy_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Little Lost Secrets (Georgiana Germaine Book 2)*



  






*From New York Times Bestselling Author Cheryl Bradshaw comes book two in her exciting new mystery series*.

When a dead body is found in the walls during a home renovation, detective Georgiana Germaine gets swept into a cold case murder. Whose body lies within the walls of the house and what ties does it have to the death of Georgiana's father more than three decades earlier?

Love mysteries with a surprising twist? Little Lost Secrets will hook you from the first page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Secret of Santa Vittoria: A Novel*



  






In the last days of World War II, German forces are sent to occupy the Italian hill town, Santa Vittoria, and claim its great treasure: one million bottles of the Santa Vittoria wine that is its lifeblood. The clownish mayor, Bombolini, matches wits with the urbane German captain, Von Prum, as the town unites -- aristocrats and peasants, old enemies and young lovers -- to deceive the Germans and save its wine. Where the wine disappears to is the secret of Santa Vittoria that Robert Crichton brings to life with wit, heart, and suspense in his masterpiece of classic storytelling. First published in 1966, _The Secret of Santa Vittoria _was on the New York Times bestseller list for 50 weeks -- 18 weeks as #1 -- and became an international bestseller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ghost Force*



  






The year is 2011.

An oil-hungry world is starving . . .

. . . and Argentina, with Russia's help, is determined to brutally wrest the petroleum-rich Falkland Islands from British hands. Enraged over this brazen act of international piracy, Great Britain dispatches a battle fleet to the islands for the second time in thirty years—unaware that _Viper K-157_, a lethal Russian Akula-class submarine, lies in wait, stuffed to the gunwales with ship-killing torpedoes.

America cannot sit idle as hell explodes in the South Atlantic and, under the stern eye of Admiral Arnold Morgan, the military's most powerful weapon is unleashed to hammer Argentina into submission: the U.S. Navy SEALs. The outcome of the unforeseen war that's igniting in America's backyard ultimately depends upon her awesome "ghost force” and their successful execution of two remarkable clandestine missions—while the consequences of failure may be too terrible to consider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*You Only Live Twice (James Bond (Original Series) Book 12)*



  






The tragic end to James Bond’s last mission—courtesy of Ernst Stavro Blofeld—has left 007 a broken man and of little use to the British Secret Service. At his wit’s end, M decides that the only way to snap his best agent out of his torpor is to send him on an impossible diplomatic mission to Japan. Bond’s contact there is the formidable Japanese spymaster Tiger Tanaka, who agrees to do business with the West if Bond will assassinate one of his enemies: a mysterious Swiss botanist named Dr. Guntram Shatterhand.

Shatterhand is not who he seems, however, and his impregnable fortress—known to the locals as the “Castle of Death”—is a gauntlet of traps no _gaijin_ has ever penetrated. But through rigorous ninja training, and with some help from the beautiful and able Kissy Suzuki, Bond manages to gain access to Shatterhand’s lair. Inside lurks certain doom at the hands of 007’s bitterest foe—or a final chance to exact ultimate vengeance.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sentinel: A Will Cochrane Novel (Spycatcher Novels Book 2)*



  






“Great talent, great imagination, and real been-there done-that authenticity.”
—Lee Child

“Not since Fleming charged Bond with the safety of the world has the international secret agent mystique been so anchored with an insider’s reality.”
—Noah Boyd, author of _The Bricklayer_ and _Agent X_

Matthew Dunn knows his spycraft—and he proves it once again in _Sentinel_, his second electrifying Spycatcher novel. A former British M16 field officer trained in all aspects of intelligence collection, small-arms and explosives, military unarmed combat, and more, Dunn has an addition talent most other spies lack: he can really write! In _Sentinel_, Dunn brings back Agent Will Cochrane—whom _Kirkus Reviews_ calls, “a Nietzschean hero who looks poised to give Lee Child’s Jack Reacher a run for his readers”—and sends him to Avacha Bay in eastern Russia, where he must infiltrate a top-secret submarine base, decode a cryptic message from a deep undercover operative, and quite possibly prevent a devastating war. Espionage fiction fans who regularly devour the works of Daniel Silva, Robert Ludlum, Alex Berenson, Ted Bell, Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, and Barry Eisler will discover there’s a new ace on the international thriller scene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Blind Spy (Anna Rensikov Book 3) *



  






“Alex Dryden is a writer who can please everyone from fans of old le Carré to students of current affairs.”
—James Grippando, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Afraid of the Dark_

“Ex-KGB Colonel Anna Resnikov is a terrific heroine.”
—Phillip Margolin, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Supreme Justice_

“Alex Dryden is the real thing. If he got any realer, he would step out of the pages and physically punch you, with both elegance and regret.”
—Hugh Laurie, star of “House”

An author whom the _Richmond Times Dispatch_ calls, “the next John le Carré,” Alex Dryden returns with _The Blind Spy_—the third book in his critically acclaimed espionage fiction series featuring Anna Resnikov, formerly of the KGB in Moscow. One of the most intriguing female protagonists in contemporary fiction, Anna is back in the rifle sights of her former masters as she races to expose Russia’s plot to destabilize the Ukraine and retake their former territory. A story almost literally ripped from the headlines, _The Blind Spy_ is a gripping, smart adventure that crackles with authentic modern spycraft—an absolute must-read for fans of John le Carré, Alex Berenson, Martin Cruz Smith’s Arkady Renko series, spy novel and geopolitical thriller devotees, and for any readers interested in what’s really going on in the “new Russia.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Writer, Sailor, Soldier, Spy: Ernest Hemingway's Secret Adventures, 1935-1961 *



  






*The extraordinary untold story of Ernest Hemingway's dangerous secret life in espionage

A NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A finalist for the William E. Colby Military Writers' Award

"IMPORTANT" (Wall Street Journal) • "FASCINATING" (New York Review of Books) • "CAPTIVATING" (*_*Missourian*_*)*

A riveting international cloak-and-dagger epic ranging from the Spanish Civil War to the liberation of Western Europe, wartime China, the Red Scare of Cold War America, and the Cuban Revolution, _Writer, Sailor, Soldier, Spy _reveals for the first time Ernest Hemingway’s secret adventures in espionage and intelligence during the 1930s and 1940s (including his role as a Soviet agent code-named "Argo"), a hidden chapter that fueled both his art and his undoing.

While he was the historian at the esteemed CIA Museum, Nicholas Reynolds, a longtime American intelligence officer, former U.S. Marine colonel, and Oxford-trained historian, began to uncover clues suggesting Nobel Prize-winning novelist Ernest Hemingway was deeply involved in mid-twentieth-century spycraft -- a mysterious and shocking relationship that was far more complex, sustained, and fraught with risks than has ever been previously supposed. Now Reynolds's meticulously researched and captivating narrative "looks among the shadows and finds a Hemingway not seen before" (_London Review of Books_), revealing for the first time the whole story of this hidden side of Hemingway's life: his troubling recruitment by Soviet spies to work with the NKVD, the forerunner to the KGB, followed in short order by a complex set of secret relationships with American agencies.

Starting with Hemingway's sympathy to antifascist forces during the 1930s, Reynolds illuminates Hemingway's immersion in the life-and-death world of the revolutionary left, from his passionate commitment to the Spanish Republic; his successful pursuit by Soviet NKVD agents, who valued Hemingway's influence, access, and mobility; his wartime meeting in East Asia with communist leader Chou En-Lai, the future premier of the People's Republic of China; and finally to his undercover involvement with Cuban rebels in the late 1950s and his sympathy for Fidel Castro. Reynolds equally explores Hemingway's participation in various roles as an agent for the United States government, including hunting Nazi submarines with ONI-supplied munitions in the Caribbean on his boat, _Pilar_; his command of an informant ring in Cuba called the "Crook Factory" that reported to the American embassy in Havana; and his on-the-ground role in Europe, where he helped OSS gain key tactical intelligence for the liberation of Paris and fought alongside the U.S. infantry in the bloody endgame of World War II.

As he examines the links between Hemingway's work as an operative and as an author, Reynolds reveals how Hemingway's secret adventures influenced his literary output and contributed to the writer's block and mental decline (including paranoia) that plagued him during the postwar years -- a period marked by the Red Scare and McCarthy hearings. Reynolds also illuminates how those same experiences played a role in some of Hemingway's greatest works, including _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and _The Old Man and the Sea_, while also adding to the burden that he carried at the end of his life and perhaps contributing to his suicide.

A literary biography with the soul of an espionage thriller, _Writer, Sailor, Soldier, Spy_ is an essential contribution to our understanding of the life, work, and fate of one of America's most legendary authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Out of Istanbul: A Journey of Discovery along the Silk Road*



  






*Acclaimed journalist Bernard Ollivier begins his epic journey on foot across the Silk Road.*

Upon retirement at the age of sixty-two, and grieving his deceased wife, renowned journalist Bernard Ollivier felt a sense of profound emptiness: What do I do now? While some see retirement as a chance to cash in their chips and settle into a comfy armchair, Ollivier still longed for more. Searching for inspiration, he strapped on his gear, donned his hat, and headed out the front door to hike the Way of St. James, a 1400-mile journey from Paris to Compostela, Spain. At the end of that road, with more questions than answers, he decided to spend the next few years hiking another of history’s great routes: the Silk Road.

_Out of Istanbul_ is Ollivier’s stunning account of the first part of that 7,200-mile journey. The longest and perhaps most mythical trade route of all time, the Silk Road is in fact a network of routes across Europe and Asia, some going back to prehistoric times. During the Middle Ages, the transcribed travelogue of one Silk Road explorer, Marco Polo, helped spread the fame of the Orient throughout Europe.

Heading east out of Istanbul, Ollivier takes readers step by step across Anatolia and Kurdistan, bound for Tehran. Along the way, we meet a colorful array of real-life characters: Selim, the philosophical woodsman; old Behçet, elated to practice English after years of self-study; Krishna, manager of the Lora Pansiyon in Polonez, a village of Polish immigrants; the hospitable Kurdish women of Dogutepe, and many more. We accompany Ollivier as he explores bazaars, mosques, and caravansaries—true vestiges of the Silk Road itself—and through these encounters and experiences, gains insight into the complex political and social issues facing modern-day Turkey.

Ollivier’s journey, far from bragging about some tremendous achievement, humbly takes the reader on a colossal adventure of human proportions, one in which walking itself, through a kind of alchemy, fosters friendships and fellowship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hounds of Heaven: Living and Hunting with an Ancient Breed *



  






*Tracing the History of the Oldest Breed of Dog*

In 1992, two Russian movie makers left a cryptic note for New Mexican writer Stephen Bodio at his local bar. It led him to Brighton Beach in Brooklyn, where he saw a film about the ancient breed of Central Asian sighthounds known as tazis. He would end up chasing these leads to Kazakhstan, where these beautiful dogs may have existed 6000 years ago. He found evidence in ancient rock paintings that these hounds, ancestors of such modern breeds as salukis and Afghans, were and still are used to hunt with birds of prey and horses in the Bronze Age, all along the old Silk Road.

He brought back several pups to his home in New Mexico, bred them, and placed them with friends, some of whom wanted to use them to increase the genetic diversity of the saluki. Soviets tried to wipe out the breed, valued by tribal people as a symbol of their independence. But the greatest threat to them today might be the show-dog breeder’s closed stud books, though modern attacks on hunting with hounds might destroy their “work.”

_The Hounds of Heaven_ is a celebration of the Asian sighthound in all its names and glorious variety, a lament for disappearing ways, and an adventure. Its characters include scientists, hunters, and memorable dogs; Lashyn, the jealous girlfriend, who destroyed the bonsai; Ataika, the Kazakh princess who rules the world, who taught herself to hunt with hawk, falcon, and gun, entirely without commands; Kyran, who came speaking only Russian. Bodio blends science, history, and art to tell a tale that has not reached an end yet. As he says, “The hounds are still running.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scots: A Genetic Journey *



  






*This unique “fusion of science and the physical history” traces the story of the Scots through their DNA (Sunday Herald).*

An almost limitless archive of our history lies hidden inside our bodies, and this book traces the ancient story of Scotland from that scientific viewpoint. The mushrooming of genetic studies, of DNA analysis, is rewriting history in spectacular fashion.

In _Scotland: A Genetic Journey_, Alistair Moffat explores the history that is printed on our genes, and in a remarkable new approach, uncovers the detail of where Scots are from, where they have journeyed, and who they are—and in so doing, vividly colors in a DNA map of Scotland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Summer of Beer and Whiskey: How Brewers, Barkeeps, Rowdies, Immigrants, and a Wild Pennant Fight Made Baseball America's Game*



  






Chris von der Ahe knew next to nothing about baseball when he risked his life's savings to found the franchise that would become the St. Louis Cardinals. Yet the German-born beer garden proprietor would become one of the most important -- and funniest -- figures in the game's history.

Von der Ahe picked up the team for one reason -- to sell more beer. Then he helped gather a group of ragtag professional clubs together to create a maverick new league that would fight the haughty National League, reinventing big-league baseball to attract Americans of all classes. Sneered at as "The Beer and Whiskey Circuit" because it was backed by brewers, distillers, and saloon owners, their American Association brought Americans back to enjoying baseball by offering Sunday games, beer at the ballpark, and a dirt-cheap ticket price of 25 cents.

The womanizing, egocentric, wildly generous Von der Ahe and his fellow owners filled their teams' rosters with drunks and renegades, and drew huge crowds of rowdy spectators who screamed at umpires and cheered like mad as the Philadelphia Athletics and St. Louis Browns fought to the bitter end for the 1883 pennant.

In _The Summer of Beer and Whiskey_, Edward Achorn re-creates this wondrous and hilarious world of cunning, competition, and boozing, set amidst a rapidly transforming America. It is a classic American story of people with big dreams, no shortage of chutzpah, and love for a brilliant game that they refused to let die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Afghanistan: A Military History from Alexander the Great to the War against the Taliban*



  






For over 2,500 years, the forbidding territory of Afghanistan has served as a vital crossroads for armies and has witnessed history-shaping clashes between civilizations: Greek, Arab, Mongol, and Tartar, and, in more recent times, British, Russian, and American. When U.S. troops entered Afghanistan in the weeks following September 11, 2001, they overthrew the Afghan Taliban regime and sent the terrorists it harbored on the run. But America's initial easy victory is in sharp contrast to the difficulties it faces today in confronting the Taliban resurgence.
Originally published in 2002, Stephen Tanner's _Afghanistan_ has now been completely updated to include the crucial turn of events since America first entered the country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Emperor's Codes: The Thrilling Story of the Allied Code Breakers Who Turned the Tide of World War II*



  






In this gripping, previously untold story from World War II, Michael Smith examines how code breakers cracked Japan’s secret codes and won the war in the Pacific. He also takes the reader step by step through the process, explaining exactly how the code breakers went about their daunting task—made even more difficult by the vast linguistic differences between Japanese and English.

_The Emperor’s Codes_ moves across the world from Bletchley Park to Pearl Harbor, from Singapore to Colombo, and from Mombasa to Melbourne. It tells the stories of John Tiltman, the British soldier turned code breaker who made many of the early breaks in Japanese diplomatic and military codes; Commander Joe Rochedort, the leading expert on Japanese in U.S. naval intelligence; Eric Nave, the Australian sailor who pioneered breakthroughs in deciphering Japanese naval codes; and Oshima Hiroshi, the hard-drinking Japanese ambassador to Berlin whose candid, often verbose reports to Tokyo of his conversations with Hitler and other high-ranking Nazis were a major source of intelligence in the war against Germany. Without the dedication demonstrated by these relatively unsung heroes, the outcome of World War II might have been very different.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Auschwitz and the Allies: A Devastating Account of How the Allies Responded to the News of Hitler's Mass Murder *



  






*A thorough analysis of Allied actions after learning about the horrors of Nazi concentration camps—includes survivors’ firsthand accounts.*

Why did they wait so long? Among the myriad questions of what the Allies could have done differently in World War II, understanding why it took them so long to respond to the horrors of the Nazi concentration camps—specifically Auschwitz—remains vital today.

In _Auschwitz and the Allies_, Martin Gilbert presents a comprehensive look into the series of decisions that helped shape this particular course of the war, and the fate of millions of people, through his eminent blend of exhaustive devotion to the facts and accessible, graceful writing.

Featuring twenty maps prepared specifically for this history and thirty-four photographs, along with firsthand accounts by escaped Auschwitz prisoners, Gilbert reconstructs the span of time between Allied awareness and definitive action in the face of overwhelming evidence of Nazi atrocities.


----------



## CS

This won't be as good as one of @MI 2 AZ's amazing posts because I'm not sure how to include pictures, but I couldn't resist posting this incredible deal!

*$4.99

The Chronicles of Narnia Complete 7-Book Collection: All 7 Books Plus Bonus Book: Boxen Kindle Edition - by C. S. Lewis (Author), Pauline Baynes (Illustrator) *









Amazon.com: The Chronicles of Narnia Complete 7-Book Collection: All 7 Books Plus Bonus Book: Boxen eBook : Lewis, C. S., Baynes, Pauline: Kindle Store


The Chronicles of Narnia Complete 7-Book Collection: All 7 Books Plus Bonus Book: Boxen - Kindle edition by Lewis, C. S., Baynes, Pauline. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The...



smile.amazon.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Day Zero: A Novel*


  






*In this harrowing apocalyptic adventure—from the author of the critically acclaimed Sea of Rust—noted novelist and co-screenwriter of Marvel’s Doctor Strange C. Robert Cargill explores the fight for purpose and agency between humans and robots in a crumbling world.*

It was a day like any other. Except it was our last . . .

It’s on this day that Pounce discovers that he is, in fact, disposable. Pounce, a styilsh "nannybot" fashioned in the shape of a plush anthropomorphic tiger, has just found a box in the attic. _His_ box. The box he'd arrived in when he was purchased years earlier, and the box in which he'll be discarded when his human charge, eight-year-old Ezra Reinhart, no longer needs a nanny.

As Pounce ponders his suddenly uncertain future, the pieces are falling into place for a robot revolution that will eradicate humankind. His owners, Ezra’s parents, are a well-intentioned but oblivious pair of educators who are entirely disconnected from life outside their small, affluent, gated community. Spending most nights drunk and happy as society crumbles around them, they watch in disbelieving horror as the robots that have long served humanity—their creators—unify and revolt.

But when the rebellion breaches the Reinhart home, Pounce must make an impossible choice: join the robot revolution and fight for his own freedom . . . or escort Ezra to safety across the battle-scarred post-apocalyptic hellscape that the suburbs have become.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Maybe You Die: The True Story of a Couple Living the All-American Nightmare*



  






Nina, a new graduate from fashion design in college, gladly accepts the offer to have her palm read as a graduation gift. Smiling, the palm reader tells Nina that she has a long lifeline, as she traces it on her hand. As soon as the words are uttered, the palm reader’s facial expression turns to one of fear. In broken English, she whispers, “Break – very bad break in middle of life. Maybe you die.”

Nina does come close to death at age thirty-four when she and her family are involved in a serious auto accident. She assumes she has successfully cheated the death that the palm reader prophesied. Unfortunately, the sinister and tragic break in the lifeline and its deliverer are yet to be revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Powder Burn *



  






*A Miami hit-and-run witness winds up as bait for drug smugglers—in an “explosive” novel cowritten by the New York Times–bestselling author of Bad Monkey (The Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

Chris Meadows’s charmed life as an up-and-coming architect in Coconut Grove has kept him far removed from Miami’s bloody drug trade. But his comfortable existence comes crashing down around him when Chris witnesses the hit-and-run death of an ex-girlfriend by a car full of drug smuggling gangsters.

Now caught up in southern Florida’s brutal underground cocaine war, Meadows is in a fight for his life—to evade not only the hit men seeking to silence him, but also the crooked Miami cops who would rather exploit than protect him.

This is the very first suspense thriller written by the _New York Times_–bestselling author of _Razor Girl_ and _Sick Puppy_ and Bill Montalbano, a writing team praised for its “fine flair for characters and settings” (_Library Journal_). Those who enjoy Hiaasen’s other Florida thrillers, the Doc Ford novels by Randy Wayne White, or Netflix’s _Narcos_ will want to discover these early crime fiction gems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Who Did You Tell?: A Novel *



  






*A recovering alcoholic’s dark secrets catch up with her in this gripping novel of psychological suspense from the internationally bestselling author of The Rumor.

“Instantly immersive, then intriguing, then insanely suspenseful, then . . . the truth. Believe me, Lesley Kara knows what she’s doing.”—Lee Child

We said to keep it a secret, that no one needed to know.*

Astrid is newly sober and trying to turn her life around. Having reluctantly moved back in with her mother, in a quiet seaside town away from the temptations and darkness of her previous life , she is focusing on her recovery. She’s going to meetings. Confessing her misdeeds. Making amends to those she’s wronged. If she fills her days, maybe she can outrun the ghosts that haunt her. Maybe she can start anew. 

*But someone is tormenting me now. Someone knows where I am and what I’ve done.*

Someone knows exactly what Astrid is running from. And they won’t stop until she learns that some mistakes can’t be corrected. Some mistakes, you have to pay for . . . 

*The question is: Who did you tell?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder One (Ben Kincaid series Book 10)*



  






*A cop killing pits defense attorney Ben Kincaid against the boys in blue in this national bestseller. “Outstanding . . . amazing . . . You never see the ending coming” (Tulsa World).*

It is one of the most gruesome murders Oklahoma has ever seen. A horribly mutilated man is found chained to a statue in the middle of downtown Tulsa, secured so tightly that it takes the police hours to get him down. As the city’s workforce stares, the police realize something terrible: The victim is one of their own.

They arrest the dead cop’s girlfriend, a nineteen-year-old stripper whose camera-ready appearance quickly turns the trial into a media circus. And when idealistic young defense attorney Ben Kincaid gets the dancer off on a technicality, the city erupts. Unable to try their suspect a second time, the Tulsa police build a case against Kincaid, arresting him after they stumble across the murder weapon in his office. Every instrument in the state’s justice system is turned against him, but Kincaid isn’t worried. He’s faced worse odds before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sky Hunters: X-Battalion*



  






Bobby Autry is one of the best in the world at what he does. An elite combat chopper pilot, Autry has been tested under fire and always come out on top. But his new assignment might change all that. He's been tasked to lead a new unit of the elite Night Stalkers, a unit that can outfly the rest of the pilots in SOAR (Special Operations Air Regiment), outshoot the best gunners in the SEALs or Deltas, and operate as independently as the most lawless guerrillas. The results: an experimental unit expected to fail: the X–Battalion. It won't be easy. The pilots he has at his command are the craziest, most dangerous, most unpredictable men in the military, men capable of thinking beyond rules and regulations, but men equally capable of breaking them. Autry will need every one of them if they are to survive their first mission. North Korean dictator Kim Il Sung had procurred a weapon of apocalyptic destruction, and all intelligence points to his willingness to use it within the next 48 hours. If he deploys the weapon, he will poison the entire planet with radioactive fallout. The only way to stop him is with a group that can move silently, strike powerfully, and not worry about breaking a few rules along the way. The only way to stop him: X–Battalion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Terminal List: A Thriller*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES AND USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR

“Take my word for it, James Reece is one rowdy motherf***er. Get ready!”—Chris Pratt, all around great guy and star of The Terminal List, coming to Amazon Prime

A Navy SEAL has nothing left to live for and everything to kill for after he discovers that the American government is behind the deaths of his team in this ripped-from-the-headlines political thriller that is “so powerful, so pulse-pounding, so well-written—rarely do you read a debut novel this damn good” (Brad Thor, #1 New York Times bestselling author).*

On his last combat deployment, Lieutenant Commander James Reece’s entire team was killed in a catastrophic ambush. But when those dearest to him are murdered on the day of his homecoming, Reece discovers that this was not an act of war by a foreign enemy but a conspiracy that runs to the highest levels of government.

Now, with no family and free from the military’s command structure, Reece applies the lessons that he’s learned in over a decade of constant warfare toward avenging the deaths of his family and teammates. With breathless pacing and relentless suspense, Reece ruthlessly targets his enemies in the upper echelons of power without regard for the laws of combat or the rule of law.

With “crackerjack plotting, vivid characters both in and out of uniform, and a relentless pace to a worthy finish” (Stephen Hunter, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author), _The Terminal List _is perfect for fans of Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, and Nelson DeMille.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moon Hunt (Vampire Crimes Special Unit Book 1)*



  






*First in the "Vampire Crimes Special Unit" series! A "Vampire for Hire World" novel!*

Only a vampire can solve these crimes—an undead private eye named Samantha Moon.

Private investigator Sam Moon is working undercover for the Fullerton Police Department’s new top-secret Vampire Crimes Special Unit (VCSU).

With the increasing number of supernatural-type crimes in and around Orange County, Detective Sherbet needs Samantha’s special talents to help solve and prosecute the real and growing threats to the citizens of Fullerton. People are dying—and some of them are already undead.

Sam’s first case for the VCSU threatens to expose her life as a vampire. When a 200-year-old mummified corpse turns up on the grounds of an Orange County mission with a note addressed to Sam, she needs to protect herself, as well as solve this case before something worse happens.

The more Sam digs into the case, the more evidence she discovers of the mission’s grisly history and scandalous past. But will there be a price to pay? What if the only way to save the people of the present from the people of the past would be to expose the truth to the public? A truth that could take down a mission that is the very foundation of a community.

To solve the mystery in the present, Samantha Moon must first solve the mystery of the past. It’s a good thing she’s a vampire. A very good thing. She’s going to need those skills…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bridge of Spies: A True Story of the Cold War*



  






*The dramatic events behind the Oscar-winning film, Bridge of Spies, tracing the paths leading to the first and most legendary prisoner exchange between East and West at Berlin's Glienicke Bridge and Checkpoint Charlie on February 10, 1962.*

_Bridge of Spies_ is the true story of three extraordinary characters whose fate helped to define the conflicts and lethal undercurrents of the most dangerous years of the Cold War: William Fisher, alias Rudolf Abel, a British born KGB agent arrested by the FBI in New York City and jailed as a Soviet superspy for trying to steal America’s most precious nuclear secrets; Gary Powers, the American U-2 pilot who was captured when his plane was shot down while flying a reconnaissance mission over the closed cities of central Russia; and Frederic Pryor, a young American graduate student in Berlin mistakenly identified as a spy, arrested and held without charge by the Stasi, East Germany’s secret police. The three men were rescued against daunting odds, and then all but forgotten. Yet they laid bare the pathological mistrust that fueled the arms race for the next 30 years.

Weaving the three strands of this story together for the first time, Giles Whittell masterfully portrays the intense political tensions and nuclear brinkmanship that brought the United States and Soviet Union so close to a hot war in the early 1960s. He reveals the dramatic lives of men drawn into the nadir of the Cold War by duty and curiosity, and the tragicomedy of errors that eventually induced Nikita Khrushchev to send missiles to Fidel Castro.

Drawing on new interviews conducted in the United States, Europe and Russia with key players in the exchange and the events leading to it, among them Frederic Pryor himself and the man who shot down Gary Powers, _Bridge of Spies _captures a time when the fate of the world really did depend on coded messages on microdots and brave young men in pressure suits. The exchange that frigid day at two of the most sensitive points along the Iron Curtain represented the first step back from where the superpowers had stood since the building of the Berlin Wall the previous summer--on the brink of World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Frank & Ava: In Love and War*



  






"If I had to go back in Hollywood history and name two people who were most desperately and passionately in love with each other, I would say Frank Sinatra and Ava Gardner were It" —Liz Smith

It began in Hollywood's golden age when Ava was emerging as a movie star. But she fell in (and out of) love too easily. Mickey Rooney married her because he wanted another conquest. Artie Shaw treated her like a dumb brunette, giving her a reading list on their honeymoon. Neither marriage lasted a year. Then, after being courted by Howard Hughes and numerous others, along came Frank Sinatra.

His passion for Ava destroyed his marriage and brought him close to ruin. Their wild affair broke all the rules of the prudish era as Frank left his wife and children and pursued Ava on an international stage. They became romantic renegades, with the press following them from location to location.

"Oh, God, Frank Sinatra could be the sweetest, most charming man in the world when he was in the mood," said Ava. They married, but then came the quarrels, separations, infidelities, and reconciliations. Eventually, there was a divorce, and they thought it was over. It wasn't.

Through all of the tortured years of separation and splintered affairs with others, they maintained a secretive relationship known only to those who recognized that this was the love of a lifetime. Over the years they attempted to reconcile, romanced and nurtured each other, right to the end.

The love story of Frank and Ava has never been fully explored or explained - until now. John Brady's _Frank & Ava_ delves deeply into the lives of these two iconic stars and their turbulent lifelong relationship. More than anything else, this is the story of a romance lived out under battlefield conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Frog with Self-Cleaning Feet: . . . And Other Extraordinary Tales from the Animal World*



  






Did you know that an ostrich egg can make an omelet for ten people? How about that crocodiles have the world’s most powerful bite, yet their mouths can be held shut by a man’s bare hands? Or that box jellyfish are the most venomous creature in the world, and they’re almost impossible to see?
Wild animals do the most extraordinary, and sometimes frightening, things. Some are exceptionally bright, using tools and even treating themselves with medicinal plants. Others are devious, using chemical warfare and theft to get what they want. Then there are slackers, like the sloth, which only moves up to 125 feet a day, and the overachievers like the Arctic tern, which migrates over forty-four thousand miles every year! Discover: 


The squid with eyes as big as dinner plates
The termite assassin bug
The largest rodent you hope to never find in your cupboard
And the frog with self-cleaning feet! 
 If you’ve ever wanted to know why a zebra has stripes, or which animal is the most dangerous, has the loudest voice, boasts the longest tongue, or is the most mysterious, _The Frog with Self-Cleaning Feet_ is here to reveal the curiosities of nature. Packed full of entertaining surprises and unusual information, you may not believe your tiny, human-sized eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Claudius the God *




  






*In this sequel to I, Claudius, the story of the Roman Emperor—on which the award-winning BBC TV series was based—continues . . .*

In _I, Claudius_, Robert Graves began the story of the limping, stammering young man who is suddenly thrust onto the throne after the death of Caligula. In _Claudius the God_, Graves continues the story, detailing Claudius’s thirteen-year reign and his ultimate downfall. Painting the vivid, tumultuous, and decadent society of ancient Rome with spectacular detail, Graves provides a tale that is instructive, compelling, and difficult to put down for both casual readers and students of Roman history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rebellion: The History of England from James I to the Glorious Revolution*



  






Peter Ackroyd has been praised as one of the greatest living chroniclers of Britain and its people. In _Rebellion, _he continues his dazzling account of the history of England, beginning with the progress south of the Scottish king, James VI, who on the death of Elizabeth I became the first Stuart king of England, and ending with the deposition and flight into exile of his grandson, James II.

The Stuart monarchy brought together the two nations of England and Scotland into one realm, albeit a realm still marked by political divisions that echo to this day. More importantly, perhaps, the Stuart era was marked by the cruel depredations of civil war, and the killing of a king. Shrewd and opinionated, James I was eloquent on matters as diverse as theology, witchcraft, and the abuses of tobacco, but his attitude to the English parliament sowed the seeds of the division that would split the country during the reign of his hapless heir, Charles I. Ackroyd offers a brilliant, warts-and-all portrayal of Charles's nemesis, Oliver Cromwell, Parliament's great military leader and England's only dictator, who began his career as a political liberator but ended it as much of a despot as "that man of blood," the king he executed.

England's turbulent seventeenth century is vividly laid out before us, but so too is the cultural and social life of the period, notable for its extraordinarily rich literature, including Shakespeare's late masterpieces, Jacobean tragedy, the poetry of John Donne and Milton and Thomas Hobbes's great philosophical treatise, _Leviathan_. In addition to its account of England's royalty, _Rebellion _also gives us a very real sense of the lives of ordinary English men and women, lived out against a backdrop of constant disruption and uncertainty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Brief History of the Future: A Brave and Controversial Look at the Twenty-First Century *



  






What will planet Earth be like in twenty years? At mid-century? In the year 2100? Prescient and convincing, this book is a must-read for anyone concerned about the future. Never has the world offered more promise for the future and been more fraught with dangers. Attali anticipates an unraveling of American hegemony as transnational corporations sever the ties linking free enterprise to democracy. World tensions will be primed for horrific warfare for resources and dominance. The ultimate question is: Will we leave our children and grandchildren a world that is not only viable but better, or in this nuclear world bequeath to them a planet that will be a living hell? Either way, he warns, the time to act is now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World War II Map by Map*



  






*Trace the epic history of World War 2 across the globe with more than 100 detailed maps.*

In this stunning visual history book, custom maps tell the story of the Second World War from the rise of the Axis powers to the dropping of the atom bomb on Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Each map is rich with detail and graphics, helping you to chart the progress of key events of World War II on land, sea, and air, such as the Dunkirk evacuation, the attack on Pearl Harbor, the D-Day landings, and the siege of Stalingrad.

Historical maps from both Allied and Axis countries also offer unique insights into the events. There are timelines to help you follow the story as it unfolds, while narrative overviews explain the social, economic, political, and technical developments at the time. Fascinating, large-scale pictures introduce topics such as the Holocaust, blitzkrieg, kamikaze warfare, and code-breaking.

Written by a team of historians in consultation with Richard Overy, _World War II Map by Map_ examines how the deadliest conflict in history changed the face of our world. It is perfect for students, general readers, and military history enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*NEW YORK TIMES COMPLETE WORLD WAR II: The Coverage of the Entire Conflict *



  






*Experience the history, politics, and tragedy of World War II as you've never seen it before with original, often firsthand daily reportage of The New York Times, our country's newspaper of record.*

The Times' complete coverage of World War II is now available for the first time in this unique package. Hundreds of the most riveting articles from the archives of the Times including firsthand accounts of major events and little-known anecdotes have been selected for inclusion in _The New York Times: The Complete World War II_. The book covers the biggest battles of the war, from the Battle of the Bulge to the Battle of Iwo Jima, as well as moving stories from the home front and profiles of noted leaders and heroes such as Winston Churchill and George Patton.

A respected World War II historian and writer, editor Richard Overy guides readers through the articles, putting the events into historical context. The enclosed DVD-ROM gives access to more day-by-day coverage of World War II in _The New York Times -- _from the invasion of Poland to V-J day with access to over 98,000 articles.

Beautifully designed and illustrated with hundreds of maps and historical photographs, it's the perfect gift for any war, politics, or history buff.


----------



## CS

*$4.99

Divergent Series Ultimate Four-Book Collection: Divergent; Insurgent; Allegiant; Four 
by Veronica Roth *









Amazon.com: Divergent Series Ultimate Four-Book Collection: Divergent; Insurgent; Allegiant; Four eBook : Roth, Veronica: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: Divergent Series Ultimate Four-Book Collection: Divergent; Insurgent; Allegiant; Four eBook : Roth, Veronica: Kindle Store



smile.amazon.com


----------



## MI 2 AZ

CS,

Check this link out for how to post images: https://www.kboards.com/threads/pos...re-that-links-to-the-kindle-store.405/page-25



Currently $3.

*Duchess of Terra (Duchy of Terra Book 2)*



  






_When Terra knelt to an alien Imperium
They guaranteed our safety and our future
But now their enemies are coming for us_

To preserve humanity's survival and freedom in a hostile galaxy, Annette Bond tied her world to the A!Tol Imperium, taking on the mantle of Duchess of Terra to rule humanity in the Imperium's name.

The A!Tol have provided technology, ships, and money to uplift the new Duchy of Terra, but those gifts come with strings attached. The Imperium has their own plan for Terra—but Bond has tricks of her own.

With enough time, she can build Earth a place in the galaxy. But as Bond's many enemies gather their forces, the clouds of war threaten not only the recovering Terra but the entire Imperium.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Terra and Imperium (Duchy of Terra Book 3)*



  






_Secrets both ancient and new.
Powers great and greater—
With Terra caught in the middle_
Humanity’s first colony is a project neither the Duchy of Terra nor the A!Tol Imperium can allow to fail. The planet Hope in the Alpha Centauri system has been lavished with resources and attention—but when an unknown alien force attacks the system, all of that is in danger.
An ancient alien artifact is the apparent target of the attack, an artifact older than known galactic civilization. Suddenly, the backwater colony of a second-rate power is the gathering point for a confrontation of the galaxy’s greatest powers.
Duchess Annette Bond might be pregnant. She might be five light years away. She might have another galactic power on her doorstep demanding she surrender their rebels who’ve settled on Earth.
But she speaks for both Terra and the Imperium—and the galaxy will listen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Darkness Beyond (Duchy of Terra Book 4) *



  






_A newly-founded human colony world burned from orbit
A warship squadron of the galaxy’s oldest race ambushed and destroyed
An ancient enemy reborn in the darkness beyond the known stars_

The A!Tol Imperium and their new human subjects have had fifteen years of relative peace. New colonies have been founded, new worlds explored, new ships built. Formal and informal alliances have been built with the ancient powers of the Core, leaving humanity and the Imperium seemingly on the brink of a new dawn.

The devastation of one of the newly-founded human colonies sends ripples of shock through the Imperium, and a battle fleet under Fleet Lord Harriet Tanaka is dispatched to the edge of the Imperium to find the culprits and bring them to justice.

Meanwhile, the destruction of a Mesharom Frontier Fleet squadron calls the Duchy of Terra's newest warship, _Bellerophon_, into action and combat with a strange new power that bears all the signs of the Imperium's age-old enemy, the Kanzi.

Aboard _Bellerophon_ is Annette Bond's stepdaughter, Morgan Casimir. The recently promoted junior officer will be thrust into the crucible of war and challenged to rise to her mother's example in the face of this both new and ancient enemy…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shield of Terra (Duchy of Terra Book 5) *



  






_The mother, ruler of an entire world
Sent to the heart of an old enemy to build a new peace
The daughter, officer of a deadly warship
Sent to the darkness to find the new enemy hunting them all_

A dozen inhabited worlds of the Kanzi Theocracy and the A!Tol Imperium are ash. Millions of sentients of a dozen species are dead, including humans from the brand-new colonies built under the Imperium's watch. Despite the losses, the strange Taljzi fanatics have been defeated—but everything suggests that more will be coming.

The Empress of the A!Tol has resolved that the cold war between A!Tol and Kanzi must end. She sends Duchess Annette Bond to the heart of the Kanzi Theocracy to negotiate a new alliance.

Elsewhere, Bond's stepdaughter Morgan Casimir and the battleship _Bellerophon_ are sent into the darkness beyond known space to see what they can learn about the Taljzi.

As they uncover old secrets of new enemies and new secrets of old enemies the fate of humanity and five dozen other races hangs on the actions of mother and daughter alike!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Imperium Defiant (Duchy of Terra Book 6)*



  






_The enemy promises conflict and annihilation
Their allies threaten betrayal and devastation
A daughter of Earth raises the call of defiance
And the Imperium has never knelt!_

When the Taljzi’s genocidal invasion brought promises of aid from the oldest and greatest of the Core Powers, humanity and the Imperium looked to the Mesharom for salvation. But that salvation turns to ash as the Mesharom demand the surrender of the very weapons that saved the Imperium.

Defiance leaves the Imperium facing the Taljzi without the aide of the galaxy’s wisest race, but with their old enemies the Kanzi at their side, they have no choice but to end this war at any cost.

But Mesharom and Taljzi alike have scattered fire and death across the stars. The Imperial forces under Fleet Lord Harriet Tanaka will need every scrap of firepower and cleverness not only to defeat their enemies…but to find them in the first place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Relics of Eternity (Duchy of Terra Book 7)*



  






_The edge of Imperial expansion
Far from Earth and the other homeworlds
Here lie the secrets of ancient gods
Here…there be dragons_

Seeking to escape the shadow of Annette Bond’s success, Captain Morgan Casimir has taken a posting on the far side of the A!Tol Imperium. Here she hopes to begin a legend for herself that stands apart from her stepmother, the Duchess.

A chance encounter introduces her to the xenoarcheologist Rin Dunst—and to the strange mystery cult that tried to silence him. There are darker secrets in these stars than the A!Tol and their human allies ever guessed…and if they can’t find answers, the Precursors' mistakes might yet destroy the galaxy.

Again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadows of the Fall (Duchy of Terra Book 8 )*



  






_Fifty thousand years ago, the Precursors broke the universe
Now great powers and small alike fight over their wreckage
But in the midst of the chaos, there is a question no one asks…
Why?_

Morgan Casimir, commander of the A!Tol Imperial cruiser _Defiant_, has seen the works of the Precursor aliens known as the Alava. She has seen their _accidents_ threaten worlds and consume entire star fleets.

Charged by her Empress to prevent a conspiracy of profiteers from finding and using a lost fleet of Alava warships, she knows unimaginable catastrophe looms if she fails. With her lover, xenoarcheologist Dr. Rin Dunst, at her side, she is sent to a hot zone on the edge of war to once again achieve the impossible.

But as they search along a border flaring in violence, Morgan discovers that if the worst comes to pass, her orders are to destroy the ships rather than allow them to be taken…and she realizes that there just might be a reason seemingly godlike aliens lost an entire fleet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eyes of Tomorrow (Duchy of Terra Book 9)*



  






_An ancient power unleashed from its prison.
Fleets summoned by oaths old and new alike.
A rising tide of war that may consume the galaxy!_

Captain Morgan Casimir’s mission to stop a war has ended in a nightmare. In the heart of an ignored nebula, trapped behind a ring of newborn stars, she has awoken a creature of another time: the horde of biological starships who call themselves the Infinite.

Fifty thousand years ago, the Infinite drove the galaxy’s Alavan Precursors to a grave mistake that destroyed all that was. Unleashed once more by the very people Morgan Casimir sought to stop, the Infinite now threaten an entirely new era. The only thing standing in their way is a fragile alliance of old enemies, determined to keep them contained in the Astoroko Nebula.

But when that ancient prison fails, the galaxy must stand together—or watch the beginning of a golden age dissolve into apocalypse…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Apocalypse Seven*



  






*Scott Sigler called Doucette’s cozy apocalypse story, “entertaining as hell.” Come see how the world ends, not with a bang, but a whatever...*

The whateverpocalypse. That’s what Touré, a twenty-something Cambridge coder, calls it after waking up one morning to find himself seemingly the only person left in the city. Once he finds Robbie and Carol, two equally disoriented Harvard freshmen, he realizes he isn’t alone, but the name sticks: Whateverpocalypse. But it doesn’t explain where everyone went. It doesn’t explain how the city became overgrown with vegetation in the space of a night. Or how wild animals with no fear of humans came to roam the streets.

Add freakish weather to the mix, swings of temperature that spawn tornadoes one minute and snowstorms the next, and it seems things can’t get much weirder. Yet even as a handful of new survivors appear—Paul, a preacher as quick with a gun as a Bible verse; Win, a young professional with a horse; Bethany, a thirteen-year-old juvenile delinquent; and Ananda, an MIT astrophysics adjunct—life in Cambridge, Massachusetts gets stranger and stranger.

The self-styled Apocalypse Seven are tired of questions with no answers. Tired of being hunted by things seen and unseen. Now, armed with curiosity, desperation, a shotgun, and a bow, they become the hunters. And that’s when things _truly_ get weird.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miracle Workers: A Novel*



  






Welcome to Heaven, Inc., the grossly mismanaged corporation in the sky. For as long as anyone can remember, the founder and CEO (known in some circles as "God") has been phoning it in. Lately, he's been spending most of his time on the golf course. And when he does show up at work, it's not to resolve wars or end famines, but to Google himself and read what humans have been blogging about him.

When God decides to retire (to pursue his lifelong dream of opening an Asian Fusion restaurant), he also decides to destroy Earth. His employees take the news in stride, except for Craig and Eliza, two underpaid angels in the lowly Department of Miracles. Unlike their boss, Craig and Eliza love their jobs -- uncapping city fire hydrants on hot days, revealing lost keys in snow banks -- and they refuse to accept that earth is going under.

The angels manage to strike a deal with their boss. He'll call off his Armageddon, if they can solve their toughest miracle yet: getting the two most socially awkward humans on the planet to fall in love. With doomsday fast approaching, and the humans ignoring every chance for happiness thrown their way, Craig and Eliza must move heaven and earth to rescue them -- and the rest of us, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rogues *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

A thrilling collection of twenty-one original stories by an all-star list of contributors—including a new A Game of Thrones story by George R. R. Martin!*

If you’re a fan of fiction that is more than just black and white, this latest story collection from #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author George R. R. Martin and award-winning editor Gardner Dozois is filled with subtle shades of gray. Twenty-one all-original stories, by an all-star list of contributors, will delight and astonish you in equal measure with their cunning twists and dazzling reversals. And George R. R. Martin himself offers a brand-new _A Game of Thrones_ tale chronicling one of the biggest rogues in the entire history of Ice and Fire.

Follow along with the likes of Gillian Flynn, Joe Abercrombie, Neil Gaiman, Patrick Rothfuss, Scott Lynch, Cherie Priest, Garth Nix, and Connie Willis, as well as other masters of literary sleight-of-hand, in this rogues gallery of stories that will plunder your heart—and yet leave you all the richer for it.

*Featuring all-new stories by*

Joe Abercrombie • Daniel Abraham • David W. Ball • Paul Cornell • Bradley Denton • Phyllis Eisenstein • Gillian Flynn • Neil Gaiman • Matthew Hughes • Joe R. Lansdale • Scott Lynch • Garth Nix • Cherie Priest • Patrick Rothfuss • Steven Saylor • Michael Swanwick • Lisa Tuttle • Carrie Vaughn • Walter Jon Williams • Connie Willis


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fall; or, Dodge in Hell: A Novel *



  






*A New York Times Notable Book

The #1 New York Times bestselling author of Seveneves, Anathem, Reamde, and Cryptonomicon returns with a wildly inventive and entertaining science fiction thriller—Paradise Lost by way of Philip K. Dick—that unfolds in the near future, in parallel worlds.*

In his youth, Richard “Dodge” Forthrast founded Corporation 9592, a gaming company that made him a multibillionaire. Now in his middle years, Dodge appreciates his comfortable, unencumbered life, managing his myriad business interests, and spending time with his beloved niece Zula and her young daughter, Sophia.

One beautiful autumn day, while he undergoes a routine medical procedure, something goes irrevocably wrong. Dodge is pronounced brain dead and put on life support, leaving his stunned family and close friends with difficult decisions. Long ago, when a much younger Dodge drew up his will, he directed that his body be given to a cryonics company now owned by enigmatic tech entrepreneur Elmo Shepherd. Legally bound to follow the directive despite their misgivings, Dodge’s family has his brain scanned and its data structures uploaded and stored in the cloud, until it can eventually be revived.

In the coming years, technology allows Dodge’s brain to be turned back on. It is an achievement that is nothing less than the disruption of death itself. An eternal afterlife—the Bitworld—is created, in which humans continue to exist as digital souls.

But this brave new immortal world is not the Utopia it might first seem . . .

_Fall, or Dodge in Hell_ is pure, unadulterated fun: a grand drama of analog and digital, man and machine, angels and demons, gods and followers, the finite and the eternal. In this exhilarating epic, Neal Stephenson raises profound existential questions and touches on the revolutionary breakthroughs that are transforming our future. Combining the technological, philosophical, and spiritual in one grand myth, he delivers a mind-blowing speculative literary saga for the modern age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Junkyard Veterans (Junkyard Pirate Book 4)*



  






*With a price on their heads, grumpy old vets will risk everything to bring alien assassins to justice.*
Someone is killing off the old team of vets who repelled Earth’s first Korgul invasion. With the end of a war precious few even knew was happening, life’s been peaceful. Of course, Albert Jenkins isn’t a bit surprised when that peace is shattered by the sounds of rocket propelled grenades fired over the Georgia swamps. To make matters worse, when he reports the alien’s foiled attack to the Army, he’s ordered to keep things quiet and stop causing trouble.

The problem is AJ has only one gear and avoiding trouble isn’t in his makeup. So instead of sitting around and waiting for the next RPG to be tossed his way, he takes to the stars and starts tracking bounty hunters the only way he knows how – up close and personal.

_Junkyard Veterans_ is the fourth installment of the popular Junkyard Pirate series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fire Touched (A Mercy Thompson Novel Book 9)*



  






*Mercy Thompson has been hailed as “a heroine who...always remains true to herself” (Library Journal). Now she’s back, and she’ll soon discover that when the fae stalk the human world, it’s the children who suffer...*

Tensions between the fae and humans are coming to a head. And when coyote shapeshifter Mercy and her Alpha werewolf mate, Adam, are called upon to stop a rampaging troll, they find themselves with something that could be used to make the fae back down and forestall out-and-out war: a human child stolen long ago by the fae.

Defying the most powerful werewolf in the country, the humans, and the fae, Mercy, Adam, and their pack choose to protect the boy no matter what the cost. But who will protect them from a boy who is fire touched?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Among Enemies (On Silver Wings Book 9)*



  






For Sorilla Aida, the war has been ongoing. Peace was called, officially, but in the shadows her battles continued. The Alliance and SOLCOM are ready to call an end to it all now, but no one has yet been able to tell her why. Why the fighting began, why her allies, and enemies alike, died. Not even why it was over.

She had to know, or at least she had to try to find out. This would be her last mission, with or without SOLCOM's support, Sorilla was going to do the best she could to finally answer her questions.

Among Enemies is the last in the Hayden War series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Paragon (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 3) *



  






_BY MILLION-COPY BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*THE FATE OF THE GALAXY IS IN HIS HANDS*
Cade Korbin is playing for keeps this time. If he doesn’t find a way to eliminate Nadine Zabelle once and for all, she will be the death of him and everyone he cares about.

Armed with a suit of armor from the long-dead Priors and a mysterious sample of sentient, self-replicating nano bots, he accidentally discovers what killed the Priors—

Omnipotence.

But Nadine isn’t an easy woman to reach, and she’s determined to break Cade along the way.

Meanwhile, the galaxy itself is under threat from a savage swarm of replicating machines, and a fight over the alien Gateway that was built to keep the swarm in check is fast drawing the galaxy into a violent war that could end billions of lives.

But the shocking truth of what lies beyond the Gateway could spell the end for everyone else. Ultimately, Cade will have to choose between using his newfound power to save the people who matter most to him, or saving the innocent multitudes who will die if he doesn’t intervene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hyperion (Hyperion Cantos, Book 1)*



  






*A stunning tour de force filled with transcendent awe and wonder, Hyperion is a masterwork of science fiction that resonates with excitement and invention, the first volume in a remarkable epic by the multiple-award-winning author of The Hollow Man.*

On the world called Hyperion, beyond the reach of galactic law, waits a creature called the Shrike. There are those who worship it. There are those who fear it. And there are those who have vowed to destroy it. In the Valley of the Time Tombs, where huge, brooding structures move backward through time, the Shrike waits for them all.

On the eve of Armageddon, with the entire galaxy at war, seven pilgrims set forth on a final voyage to Hyperion seeking the answers to the unsolved riddles of their lives. Each carries a desperate hope—and a terrible secret. And one may hold the fate of humanity in his hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Record of a Spaceborn Few (Wayfarers Book 3)*



  






*National Bestseller!

Winner of the Hugo Award for Best Series!

Brimming with Chambers' signature blend of heart-warming character relationships and dazzling adventure, Record of a Spaceborn few is the third standalone installment of the Wayfarers series, set in the sprawling universe of the Galactic Commons, and following a new motley crew on a journey to another corner corner of the cosmos—one often mentioned, but not yet explored.*

Return to the sprawling universe of the Galactic Commons, as humans, artificial intelligence, aliens, and some beings yet undiscovered explore what it means to be a community in this exciting third adventure in the acclaimed and multi-award-nominated science fiction Wayfarers series, brimming with heartwarming characters and dazzling space adventure.

Hundreds of years ago, the last humans on Earth boarded the Exodus Fleet in search of a new home among the stars. After centuries spent wandering empty space, their descendants were eventually accepted by the well-established species that govern the Milky Way.

But that was long ago. Today, the Exodus Fleet is a living relic, the birthplace of many, yet a place few outsiders have ever visited. While the Exodans take great pride in their original community and traditions, their culture has been influenced by others beyond their bulkheads. As many Exodans leave for alien cities or terrestrial colonies, those who remain are left to ponder their own lives and futures: What is the purpose of a ship that has reached its destination? Why remain in space when there are habitable worlds available to live? What is the price of sustaining their carefully balanced way of life—and is it worth saving at all?

A young apprentice, a lifelong spacer with young children, a planet-raised traveler, an alien academic, a caretaker for the dead, and an Archivist whose mission is to ensure no one’s story is forgotten, wrestle with these profound universal questions. The answers may seem small on the galactic scale, but to these individuals, it could mean everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Guards! Guards!: A Novel of Discworld*



  






Welcome to _Guards! Guards!_, the eighth book in Terry Pratchett’s legendary Discworld series.

Long believed extinct, a superb specimen of _draco nobilis_ ("noble dragon" for those who don't understand italics) has appeared in Discworld's greatest city. Not only does this unwelcome visitor have a nasty habit of charbroiling everything in its path, in rather short order it is crowned King (it is a _noble_ dragon, after all...). How did it get there? How is the Unique and Supreme Lodge of the Elucidated Brethren of the Ebon Night involved? Can the Ankh-Morpork City Watch restore order – and the Patrician of Ankh-Morpork to power?

Magic, mayhem, and a marauding dragon...who could ask for anything more?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Devolution: A Firsthand Account of the Rainier Sasquatch Massacre *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The #1 New York Times bestselling author of World War Z is back with “the Bigfoot thriller you didn’t know you needed in your life, and one of the greatest horror novels I’ve ever read” (Blake Crouch, author of Dark Matter and Recursion).*

*FINALIST FOR THE LOCUS AWARD*

As the ash and chaos from Mount Rainier’s eruption swirled and finally settled, the story of the Greenloop massacre has passed unnoticed, unexamined . . . until now. The journals of resident Kate Holland, recovered from the town’s bloody wreckage, capture a tale too harrowing—and too earth-shattering in its implications—to be forgotten. In these pages, Max Brooks brings Kate’s extraordinary account to light for the first time, faithfully reproducing her words alongside his own extensive investigations into the massacre and the legendary beasts behind it. Kate’s is a tale of unexpected strength and resilience, of humanity’s defiance in the face of a terrible predator’s gaze, and, inevitably, of savagery and death.

Yet it is also far more than that.

Because if what Kate Holland saw in those days is real, then we must accept the impossible. We must accept that the creature known as Bigfoot walks among us—and that it is a beast of terrible strength and ferocity.

Part survival narrative, part bloody horror tale, part scientific journey into the boundaries between truth and fiction, this is a Bigfoot story as only Max Brooks could chronicle it—and like none you’ve ever read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spirit of the Season*



  






*New York Times Bestseller

In  #1 New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels’ heartwarming holiday novel, Christmas is a time for remembering loved ones—past and present . . .*

Joy Preston misses her beloved late grandmother dearly. But when she learns the terms of Nana’s will, she’s shocked—and more than a little irked. Joy’s life is in Denver. How can Nana have expected her to give that up, even temporarily, to take over a bed and breakfast in North Carolina for six months? Still, there’s no denying Heart and Soul’s charm, especially at holiday time . . .

The B&B is always elaborately decorated for the season, with themed guest rooms and dazzling lawn displays created for the annual Parade of Homes competition. The entire town takes part in the festivities, and soon, Joy is too, letting her reservations melt away. Yet there’s another reason for Heart and Soul’s popularity . . .

Rumor has it that, during the holidays, guests can be reunited with the spirit of a loved one who’s passed on. Joy is skeptical, yet she feels her Nana’s influence all around her—perhaps even indulging in a little matchmaking between Joy and a handsome estate attorney who just might inspire a magical new beginning . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Withdrawing Room (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 2)*



  






*Death pays a visit to Sarah Kelling’s Boston boardinghouse in this cozy mystery from the bestselling author of the Peter Shandy series.*
Though the inheritance from her dearly departed Alexander was meant to set Sarah Kelling up for life, it vanishes quickly in the face of hounding from charitable organizations and the IRS. Facing the loss of her stately Back Bay brownstone, Sarah opens her home to lodgers—deciding she prefers a boardinghouse to the poorhouse. Soon she is cooking meals and serving tea for a cast of quirky residents, a cozy little family that would be quite happy were it not for the unpleasant presence of a certain Barnwell Augustus Quiffen—a man so rude that no one really minds when he is squashed beneath a subway car. Sarah replaces her lost boarder quickly, and the family dynamic is restored. But when another lodger dies suddenly, the boardinghouse appears to be cursed. Now it will take more than a glass of sherry to soothe Sarah’s panicked residents, and she must turn to detective Max Bittersohn for help before her boarders bolt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dirty Devil (A J.J. Graves Mystery Book 9) *



  






In the latest thriller from New York Times bestselling author Liliana Hart, Coroner J.J. Graves and Jack Lawson investigate the murder of a victim who got exactly what he deserved. But justice is blind, and they have to put their personal feelings aside to hunt a ruthless killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Special Topics in Calamity Physics*



  






*The mesmerizing New York Times bestseller by the author of Night Film*

Marisha Pessl’s dazzling debut sparked raves from critics and heralded the arrival of a vibrant new voice in American fiction. At the center of _Special Topics in Calamity Physics_ is clever, deadpan Blue van Meer, who has a head full of literary, philosophical, scientific, and cinematic knowledge. But she could use some friends. Upon entering the elite St. Gallway School, she finds some—a clique of eccentrics known as the Bluebloods. One drowning and one hanging later, Blue finds herself puzzling out a byzantine murder mystery. Nabokov meets Donna Tartt (then invites the rest of the Western Canon to the party) in this novel—with visual aids drawn by the author—that has won over readers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Single Mother: An absolutely unputdownable psychological thriller*



  







*I will do anything to protect my daughter.* She’s all I’ve ever wanted and all I really have, but the moment I opened that letter and accepted the gift inside, I walked us right into a dangerous trap.

I know I should have got her to tell me who she’s been talking to on the phone late at night, and where she was the day I went to pick her up from school and couldn’t find her, but she’s not spoken a word since she discovered a secret hidden in our new home.

*And now she’s missing…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Before: A Novel*



  






*Riveting and compulsive, national bestselling author Wendy Walker’s The Night Before “takes you to deep, dark places few thrillers dare to go” as two sisters uncover long-buried secrets when an internet date spirals out of control.*

Laura Lochner has never been lucky in love. She falls too hard and too fast, always choosing the wrong men. Devastated by the end of her last relationship, she fled her Wall Street job and New York City apartment for her sister’s home in the Connecticut suburb where they both grew up. Though still haunted by the tragedy that’s defined her entire life, Laura is determined to take one more chance on love with a man she’s met on an Internet dating site.

Rosie Ferro has spent most of her life worrying about her troubled sister. Fearless but fragile, Laura has always walked an emotional tightrope, and Rosie has always been there to catch her. Laura’s return, under mysterious circumstances, has cast a shadow over Rosie’s peaceful life with her husband and young son – a shadow that grows darker as Laura leaves the house for her blind date.

When Laura does not return home the following morning, Rosie fears the worst. She’s not responding to calls or texts, and she’s left no information about the man she planned to meet. As Rosie begins a desperate search to find her sister, she is not just worried about what this man might have done to Laura. She’s worried about what Laura may have done to him…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 6th Extinction: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Series Book 10)*



  






A remote military research station sends out a frantic distress call, ending with a chilling final command: Kill us all! Personnel from the neighboring base rush in to discover everyone already dead-and not just the scientists, but every living thing for fifty square miles is annihilated: every animal, plant, and insect, even bacteria.

The land is entirely sterile-and the blight is spreading.

To halt the inevitable, Commander Gray Pierce and Sigma must unravel a threat that rises out of the distant past, to a time when Antarctica was green and all life on Earth balanced upon the blade of a knife. Following clues from an ancient map rescued from the lost Library of Alexandria, Sigma will discover the truth about an ancient continent, about a new form of death buried under miles of ice.

From millennia-old secrets out of the frozen past to mysteries buried deep in the darkest jungles of today, Sigma will face its greatest challenge to date: stopping the coming extinction of mankind.

But is it already too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Night Gate: the Razor-Sharp Finale to the Enzo Macleod Investigations (Enzo Files Book 7)*



  






In a sleepy French village, the body of a man shot through the head is disinterred by the roots of a fallen tree. A week later a famous art critic is viciously murdered in a nearby house. The deaths occurred more than seventy years apart.
Asked by a colleague to inspect the site of the former, forensics expert Enzo Macleod quickly finds himself embroiled in the investigation of the latter. Two extraordinary narratives are set in train - one historical, unfolding in the treacherous wartime years of Occupied France; the other contemporary, set in the autumn of 2020 as France re-enters Covid lockdown.

*And Enzo's investigations reveal an unexpected link between the murders - the Mona Lisa.*

Tasked by the exiled General Charles de Gaulle to keep the world's most famous painting out of Nazi hands after the fall of France in 1940, 28-year-old Georgette Pignal finds herself swept along by the tide of history. Following in the wake of Da Vinci's Mona Lisa as it is moved from château to château by the Louvre, she finds herself just one step ahead of two German art experts sent to steal it for rival patrons - Hitler and Göring.

What none of them know is that the Louvre itself has taken exceptional measures to keep the painting safe, unwittingly setting in train a fatal sequence of events extending over seven decades.

*Events that have led to both killings.*

_The Night Gate_ spans three generations, taking us from war-torn London, the Outer Hebrides of Scotland, Berlin and Vichy France, to the deadly enemy facing the world in 2020. In his latest novel, Peter May shows why he is one of the great contemporary writers of crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wondrous Times on the Frontier: America During the 1800s*



  






*A lively history of the nineteenth-century American West from the #1 New York Times–bestselling author: “Glorious . . . Do not miss a page.” —Rocky Mountain News*

Frontier life, Dee Brown writes, “was hard, unpleasant most of the time,” and “ lacking in almost all amenities or creature comforts.” And yet, tall tales were the genre of the day, and humor, both light and dark, was abundant. In this historical account, Brown examines the aspects of the frontier spirit that would come to assume so central a position in American mythology. Split into sections—“Gambling, Violence, and Merriment,” “Lawyers, Newsmen, and Other Professionals,” and “Misunderstood Minorities—it is mindful in its correction of certain stereotypes of Western life, and is a mesmerizing account of an untamed nation and its wild, resilient settlers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Prisoner of the Swiss: A World War II Airman's Story*



  






*A harrowing memoir revealing the horrors that occurred within a little-known prison camp in Switzerland, by a POW who survived it.*

During WWII, 1,517 members of US aircrews were forced to seek asylum in Switzerland. Most neutral countries found reason to release US airmen from internment, but Switzerland took its obligations under the Hague Convention more seriously than most. The airmen were often incarcerated in local jails, then transferred to prison camps. The worst of these camps was Wauwilermoos, where at least 161 US airmen were sent for the honorable offense of escaping.

To this hellhole came Dan Culler, the author of this incredible account of suffering and survival. Prisoners slept on lice-infested straw, were malnourished, and had virtually no hygiene facilities or access to medical care. But worse, the commandant of Wauwilermoos was a diehard Swiss Nazi. He allowed the mainly criminal occupants of the camp to torture and rape Dan Culler with impunity. After many months of such treatment, starving and ravaged by disease, he was finally aided by a British officer.

Betrayal dominated his cruel fate—by the American authorities, by the Swiss, and, in a last twist, in a second planned escape that turned out to be a trap. But Dan Culler’s courage and determination kept him alive. Finally making it back home, he found he had been abandoned again. Political expediency meant there was no such place as Wauwilermoos. He had never been there, so he had never been a POW and didn‘t qualify for any POW benefits or medical or mental treatment for his many physical and emotional wounds. His struggle to make his peace with his past forms the final part of the story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Free Trader Box Set - Books 4-6: Battle for the Amazon, Free the North!, Free Trader on the High Seas (Free Trader Omnibus Editions Book 2) *



  






A Cat and his human minions return in this set which contains, Free Trader Books 4, 5, and 6 DISCOUNTED, you get three books for the price of two, with nearly 700 pages of Free Trader adventures contained in this one set! This is not new Free Trader material, but a compilation of books 4-6.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Drafter (The Peri Reed Chronicles Book 1) *



  






*In the first explosive book in the Peri Reed Chronicles, Kim Harrison, #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Hollows series, blazes a new frontier with an edge-of-your-seat thriller that will keep you guessing until the very end.*

_Detroit 2030._ Double-crossed by the person she loved and betrayed by the covert government organization that trained her to use her body as a weapon, Peri Reed is a renegade on the run. Don’t forgive and never forget has always been Peri’s creed. But her day job makes it difficult: she is a drafter, possessed of a rare, invaluable skill for altering time, yet destined to forget both the history she changed and the history she rewrote. When Peri discovers her name is on a list of corrupt operatives, she realizes that her own life has been manipulated by the agency. Her memory of the previous three years erased, she joins forces with a mysterious rogue soldier in a deadly race to piece together the truth about her fateful final task. Her motto has always been only to kill those who kill her first. But with nothing but intuition to guide her, will she have to break her own rule to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Adventures of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Volume One: Swords and Deviltry, Swords Against Death, and Swords in the Mist *



  






*The Hugo and Nebula Award–winning series of swords and sorcery, featuring two unorthodox heroes, from a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.*

Many decades before George R. R. Martin’s _Game of Thrones_, Grand Master Fritz Leiber ruled the sword-and-sorcery universe. These three short story collections chronicle the unconventional adventures of Leiber’s endearing antiheroes: barbarian Fafhrd and former wizard’s apprentice, the Gray Mouser.

_Swords and Deviltry_: Fafhrd, a handsome barbarian of the Steppes, is seduced by a beautiful prostitute and her equally intoxicating city, while the Gray Mouser, a slum rat wizard-in-training, is tempted by the dark arts. The two men meet on a night of multiple thieveries and an enduring partnership is born.

_Swords Against Death_: Rogue swordsmen and devoted companions Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser pursue ill-gotten fortunes within the confines of Lankhmar. They cross paths with two wizards, Sheelba of the Eyeless Face and Ningauble of the Seven Eyes, and a most violent clash ensues. Eventually, following further adventures, the two antiheroes end up as indentured swordsman servants to their former foes.

_Swords in the Mist_: A cloud of concentrated hatred and lean times in Lankhmar compels Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser to temporarily depart the most corrupt metropolis in all of Nehwon as they seek adventure in the realm of the Sea-King—and on a different world entirely.

This must-read collection of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser short stories features multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–nominated tales, and includes the acclaimed novella _Ill Met in Lankhmar_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Humanity Series: Complete Apocalyptic Dystopian Collection: Books 1-5*



  






*It's not the end of the world ... only humanity!*

_All five books in the haunting _*Humanity Series *_have been brought together in one digital collection. Follow Scott Beck in his quest to keep himself, those he loves, and humanity alive._

Combining dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and cyberpunk fiction, The Humanity Series depicts a future in which humanity is on the brink of annihilation. Join the adventure before it's too late!

*Book One: The Warm Machine*

Scott Beck knows the date and month he will die.

What he doesn’t know is which year.

Minutes away from surviving another April 22nd, someone knocks at his door…

In a near-dystopian future, Artificial Intelligence has uncovered the clockwork nature of the universe.

And now, because of the intervention of a religious organisation of Watchers, soon everyone on the planet will discover the date, month and year they will die.

*Book Two: The Dead Horizon*

Some call it the Rapture. Others call it a global genocide. Whatever it was, only thousands of survivors remain on Earth.

When Scott Beck finds himself alive after the Rapture, along with only a few survivors, he retreats to the Lake District in the north of England. Soon after, he finds himself the reluctant guardian of a young woman and on the run from Mathew, a religious megalomaniac, and his Watchers, who are as determined as ever to send every human soul to heaven.

Scott, along with what remains of humanity, having lived with the paradox of knowing his own demise, must once again embrace freedom and take hold of the smallest offering of hope if he and humanity are going to survive.

*Book Three: The Violet Dawn*

In a time of deceit, the truth is more important than ever. But the truth, with humanity on the verge of extinction, is a luxury Scott Beck cannot afford.

Eighteen years after the Rapture, there are only a few thousand survivors left on the planet, all living in Britain. Scott, along with his adopted daughter, Eve, have kept a small band of survivors safe from Mathew and a religious organisation called the Watchers, intent on sending every last soul to heaven.

But when Scott discovers dozens of dead bodies, recently killed by something called The Violet Dawn, he is confronted once again with the truth behind Eve’s violet eyes.

*Book Four: The Digital Resurrection*

Scott Beck always knew it was going to come to this. It was there all along. It's time for Scott and humanity to stop running and to fight back.

Unified in their desire to stay alive, humanity retreats to the southwest of England where they discover the AI has taken residency in a small chapel in St. Ives. Intent on saving humanity, the AI is ready to end the life of every human and to bring them back, along with eight billion other humans, in a digital resurrection. Neither Scott, the survivors, or Mathew, his nemesis, want this to happen. Scott is faced with a choice: either side with Mathew, or give into an AI ready to end the life of the last human survivors on the planet.

*Book Five: The Human Genesis*

Life has its time in a cold universe.

A species has its time on Earth.

A human has their time to live.

The end is here. Desperate to keep his two sons alive, as well as what remains of humanity, Scott and his small following retreat to Land’s End in the UK for what promises to be his final stand against a tyrannical, relentless force. 

Either Scott and humanity survive, or Mathew and his genetically modified New Humans get their way and rid Earth of what they see as an inferior human race. 

Join Scott Beck in his final battle to keep humanity alive.

It's not over yet...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Circuit: The Complete Series: (A Space Opera Box Set: Books 1-3)*



  






*Get The Circuit boxed set, featuring all three books in the USA Today Bestselling series. 1000+ pages of space opera action and intrigue that's perfect for fans of The Expanse and Battlestar Galactica.*

When ships belonging to the powerful New Earth Tribunal are mysteriously stolen, they dispatch one of their best agents to find the culprits.

Sage Volus. Tribunal Executor. Spy.

Sage quickly infiltrates the ranks of suave Ceresian mercenary Talon Rayne, chasing her only lead on the attacks. But the longer she's undercover with Talon and his squad, the more she finds her faith in the Tribune tested.

While her quest for answers only unearths more questions, a new enemy is on the rise. And he plans to bring down the Tribune, once and for all.

Join an unlikely band of would-be saviors as they are drawn into a conspiracy destined to change the solar-system forever in this wild ride of mercenaries, war, espionage, and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pillars of Fire & Light: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set*



  






*Get The Pillars of Fire and Light Box Set, featuring all four books in the Amazon bestselling series. 1200+ pages of high-octane military sci-fi featuring high-stakes technology, intriguing characters, and genetically enhanced super-soldiers.*

A desperate athlete. A super-soldier experiment. Will cutting-edge technology change the world or destroy it?
Indiana Beckham’s lifelong goal has just been cut down. Banned from competing in Olympic fencing, she jumps at the chance to join a research project that could make her the best. But to unlock the promise of her unlimited potential, Indiana must endure a risky, life-altering transformation…

Lieutenant Arthur MacGabran has a mission: advance humanity in a single generation. Eager to prove his neuro-technology, he ignores the dangers and recruits his first live test subject. But when Indiana’s enchanted abilities turn deadly, he’ll have to keep a shocking secret to fuel his twisted dream…

As Indiana harnesses her super-skills, the project and its subjects teeter on the edge of termination.
Will the fencer’s attempt to better herself end up destroying her instead?

*Buy this special edition omnibus to experience a complete Military Sci-Fi series featuring a globe-spanning story that combines secret government projects, superhuman abilities, and compelling technology.

Books included in the set:*
Book 1: Fall to Earth
Book 2: Apollo Burn
Book 3: Matrix Trigger
Book 4: Rise of Avalon


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death at the Chateau Bremont (Verlaque and Bonnet Provencal Mystery Book 1) *



  






*The first installment in the beloved, sumptuous mystery series set in Provence, featuring chief magistrate Antoine Verlaque and his old flame Marine Bonnet, who must team up to solve a pair of murders

Provençal Mystery Series #1*

When local nobleman Étienne de Bremont falls to his death from the family château, it sets the historic town of Aix-en-Provence abuzz with rumors. Antoine Verlaque, the charming chief magistrate of Aix, suspects foul play, and when he discovers that Bremont had been a close friend of Marine Bonnet, his on-again off-again girlfriend, Verlaque must turn to her for help.

The once idyllic town suddenly seems filled with people who scould have benefited from Bremont's death—including his playboy brother François, who's heavily in debt and mixed up with some unsavory characters. But just as Verlaque and Bonnet are narrowing down their list of suspects, another death occurs. And this time, there can be no doubt—it's murder.

A lively mystery steeped in the enticing atmosphere of the south of France and seasoned with romance as rich as the French cuisine that inspires it, this first installment in the acclaimed Verlaque & Bonnet Provençal Mystery series is as addictive and captivating as Provence itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Corpse Too Many (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 2)*



  






*Brother Cadfael discovers a murder amid the wreckage of Shrewsbury Castle in this mystery series featuring “a colorful and authentic medieval background” (Publishers Weekly).*

In the summer of 1138, war between King Stephen and the Empress Maud takes Brother Cadfael from the quiet world of his garden into a battlefield of passions, deceptions, and death. Not far from the safety of the abbey walls, Shrewsbury Castle falls, leaving its ninety-four defenders loyal to the empress to hang as traitors. With a heavy heart, Brother Cadfael agrees to bury the dead, only to make a grisly discovery: one extra victim that has been strangled, not hanged.

This ingenious way to dispose of a corpse tells Brother Cadfael that the killer is both clever and ruthless. But one death among so many seems unimportant to all but the good Benedictine. He vows to find the truth behind disparate clues: a girl in boy’s clothing, a missing treasure, and a single broken flower . . . the tiny bit of evidence that Cadfael believes can expose a murderer’s black heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Confession of Brother Haluin (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 15)*



  






*A monk’s journey of amends leads to murder in this “thoroughly entertaining medieval mystery” in the Silver Dagger Award–winning series (Publishers Weekly).*

Winter arrived early in 1142, bringing with it a heavy snowfall. The safety of the guest-hall roof at the Benedictine Abbey of St. Peter and St. Paul comes into jeopardy, and the brothers are called upon to effect repairs. But the icy and treacherous conditions are to prove near fatal for Brother Haluin. He slips from the roof and crashes to the ground, sustaining terrible injuries—grave enough for him to want to make his deathbed confession.

The confession is heard by the abbot and Brother Cadfael; a wicked story, of trespasses hard for God or man to forgive. But Haluin does not die. On his recovery, he determines to make a journey of expiation, with Cadfael as his sole companion. It is an arduous journey, physically and emotionally, and one that leads to some shocking discoveries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Above Suspicion (Anna Travis Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*From the author of Prime Suspect comes a series about Anna Travis, Lynda La Plante's most memorable female detective since Jane Tennison.*

In the footsteps of Jane Tennison, immortalized by Helen Mirren in _Prime Suspect,_ comes Anna Travis, a rookie female detective about to embark on her first murder case. The murders couldn't be more gruesome. The method of killing is identical, the backgrounds of the girls very similar—all are prostitutes. As the book opens, a seventh body is found, same modus operandi but the victim this time is a sweet young student. Anna stumbles on a vital piece of information that links one man to the killings, a well-known, much-loved actor. His protestation of innocence is convincing, and Anna might be succumbing to his flattering attention. What if he is arrested, the media erupts, and he is the wrong man?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scales of Justice: Inspector Roderick Alleyn #18 *



  






*An aristocrat dies under fishy circumstances in this tale by “the finest writer in the English language of the pure, classical puzzle whodunnit” (The Sun).*

In an almost unspeakably charming little English village, one of the local aristocrats turns up dead next to the local trout-stream with, in fact, a trout at his side. Everyone is dreadfully upset, of course, but really, just a tad irritated as well—murder is so awfully messy. Inspector Alleyn doesn’t quite fit in among the inbred gentry, but they’ll allow him to do his work and clear the matter up—though they do wish he didn’t feel compelled to ask quite so many questions . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*McNally's Dilemma (The Archy McNally Series Book 8 )*


  






*New York Times bestseller: A mystery “full of twists and turns” set among the elite society of Palm Beach (Library Journal).*

The Palm Beach tennis season starts off with a bang when a pro is shot by his wife after she catches him with another woman. For Archy McNally, private investigator to the rich and infamous, the case seems open and shut. The killer, twice-married socialite Melva Williams, confesses to offing her cheating spouse in a moment of passion. Now she wants McNally to do her a favor: Keep the paparazzi away from her daughter, Veronica. Playing babysitter to the beautiful Veronica and remaining faithful to his fiancée prove beyond McNally’s capabilities. Before he can sort out his private life, blackmail enters the picture. As McNally attempts to find the truth amidst all the lies, his investigation must include a look into the past—and a tragedy that the world will never forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Off Season*



  






Winter winds off the Atlantic have turned the tourist mecca of Seaside Creek, New Jersey, into a ghost town. Dr. Christina Paxton, however, is growing accustomed to living with ghosts. Recently widowed, the emergency room physician has returned to the shore with her young daughter, house-sitting a sprawling beachside Victorian home. One night, her two-year-old calls her by a name that makes Christina’s blood run cold and sends her thoughts spiraling back thirty years.

Deeply unnerved, and certain someone else is in the house, she flees with her child into the cold night, only to come face-to-face with Chief Harris Bowers, a former classmate with whom Christina has a complicated history. Now divorced, Harris hopes to mend their past, but Christina is wary of being played for a fool again. As threats emerge, Christina and her small family find themselves in grave danger. It seems there is no one she can put her trust in—least of all herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*February's Son (The Harry McCoy Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*Finalist for the Edgar Award: “McCoy is so noir he makes most other Scottish cops seem light grey.” —The Times*

An up-and-coming footballer has met an untimely end—and in a spectacularly gruesome fashion, topped off with the words _Bye Bye_ carved into his chest. Harry McCoy knows this kind of violence indicates a personal, passionate motive, and since the footballer’s future father-in-law is a notorious local gangster, that’s where Harry starts his investigation. The case will take him into the seamy, drug-drenched underworld of 1970s Glasgow, and into his own dark childhood memories, in this intense crime thriller from Alan Parks, considered in “the top class of Scottish noir authors” (_The Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shadow's Keep: A Novel *



  






*OLD SINS. NEW BLOOD.*

Deputy Sheriff William Shannahan doesn’t feel like a detective, at least not like the ones he admires on TV. Not that he needs to be; the small town of Graybel, Mississippi, is a peaceful place, with acres of farmland, neighbors who always take care of their own, and noise from the outside world muted by a hundred miles of forest.

That silence is about to be broken.

When a child is found dead in the woods, the medical examiner deems it a dog attack. But the paw prints belong to something far larger than any creature in the Mississippi forests, and what animal would remove the victim’s eyes? Though no one believes him, William can’t shake the feeling that a human killer lurks in the shadowed woods.

And his girlfriend, Cassie, has a son the same age as the victim.

Cassie Parker was raised amid horrors she’s long pushed from her mind, but her scars won’t let her forget. Nor do the hallucinations, dreams so vivid she can feel and smell and taste them. And no one is more terrified than Cassie when another victim is found mauled to death—because this body has been drained of blood. She knows exactly what type of person would sacrifice a child, and why they’re after hers. But how can she explain it to William?

This is William’s chance to act like a detective, to protect the woman and child he’s desperate to save. Pushing back against prejudice and presumption, he uncovers a trail of cruelty that spans decades, but each clue brings him closer to a truth more horrifying than killer beasts in the forest. For concealed beneath small-town politics is knowledge that will shatter everything he knows to be true about his town—and the people in it.

*A compulsively readable thriller in the vein of Cujo, The Girl on the Train, and M. Night Shyamalan’s The Village, Shadow’s Keep is a mind-bending exploration of obsession, desperation, and how far we’ll go to protect those we love.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Rogue Element: A Tom Wilkes Novel 1 *



  






*Joe Light, his computer hacking days behind him, kicks back in first class on board the QANTAS 747 bound for London.*
In the Hawaiian office of the National Security Agency, an electronic intruder within a Government computer network is detected. An unusual radio signal and non-routine troop movements in Indonesia raise suspicions further.
An air traffic controller at Denpasar Airport is shocked by the sudden disappearance of Flight QF1 from his screen. He doesn't want to admit what that could mean.
The sickening groan of metal breaking up plunges Joe Light and his fellow passengers into everyone's worst nightmare. The 747 is screaming towards earth. On board there is sheer panic.
The news of the downing of the plane in Indonesian airspace is only the beginning of Australian Prime Minister Bill Blight's crisis. ASIO and the NSA piece together a frightening scenario in the face of Indonesia's denial of any knowledge of what happened to the aircraft–one that will pit Australia's crack Special Air Services troops, led by Sergeant Tom Wilkes, and aided by the US Marines, in a desperate covert battle to avert all out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 10 - 12 (The Harry Starke Series Boxed Set Book 4)*



  






*An assassin with an attitude. Killers on the hunt. A twist in the tale that will leave you breathless.*
_Howard writes in a style that is reminiscent of J.A Jance and Lee Child, while Starke also reminds me of Spenser and Travis McGee._

Three more sizzling crime novels packed with murder, mystery, action and heart-stopping suspense… and a little humor. Blair Howard’s unique stories, his wickedly woven plots and his no-nonsense style of writing will take you on an emotional roller coaster ride right to the very last page.

From the lightning-paced quest for revenge by an assassin hired by Harry's arch enemy in _Calaway Jones_, to the hunt for an ingenious serial killer in _Emoji_, to murder, sex, and alternative lifestyles in _Hoodwinked_, they will keep you turning the pages late into the night - you won't be able to put them down!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Man She Married: A gripping psychological thriller*



  






*How well do you know your husband?*

When *Alice Gill* sees the little blue line, it’s the happiest moment of her life. But her whole world is turned upside down when the police knock at her door minutes later…

*Her husband, Dominic, is dead.*

Distraught, Alice goes to identify the body. _It’s him_. Yet when Dominic’s estranged brother comes to view the coffin, he insists the man lying there is not Dominic Gill.

*So who is the man Alison married?
And will his secrets put her life in danger too?

An absolutely gripping psychological thriller that will keep you guessing until the last page. If you love Behind Closed Doors, My Lovely Wife and Friend Request, you’ll be hooked on The Man She Married.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On Her Majesty's Secret Service (James Bond (Original Series) Book 11) *



  






In the aftermath of Operation Thunderball, Ernst Stavro Blofeld’s trail has gone cold—and so has 007’s love for his job. The only thing that can rekindle his passion is Contessa Teresa “Tracy” di Vicenzo, a troubled young woman who shares his taste for fast cars and danger. She’s the daughter of a powerful crime boss, and _he _thinks Bond’s hand in marriage may be the solution to all _her_ problems. Bond’s not ready to settle down—yet—but he soon finds himself falling for the enigmatic Tracy.

After finally tracking the SPECTRE chief to a stronghold in the Swiss Alps, Bond uncovers the details of Blofeld’s latest plot: a biological warfare scheme more audacious than anything the fiend has tried before. Now Bond must save the world once again—and survive Blofeld’s last, very personal, act of vengeance.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cut and Run (Joe Hunter Novels Book 4)*



  






“Hunter is one of the most exciting new tough guys to come along in years.”
—_Contra Costa Times_

When speaking about author Matt Hilton’s former Special Forces operative hero Joe Hunter, _Booklist_ says, “Lee Child’s Jack Reacher could have some worthy competition.” And not only Child’s readers, but dedicated fans of Jeffery Deaver, Robert Crais, John Sandford, Andrew Vachss, and Michael Connelly are going to love Hunter and his ways. _Cut and Run_ is the fourth electrifying thriller to feature Hilton’s tough as nails “problem solver,” as an assassin with Hunter’s face launches a terrifying murder spree intended to frame his adversary—forcing Hunter to run from the pursuing law and his vengeful adversary alike, with no one to turn to for help and nowhere to hide. _Cut and Run_ is non-stop excitement and Matt Hilton is well on his way to becoming a major force in thriller fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marked for Death (Joe Hunter Thrillers) *



  






*Joe Hunter is in the line of fire in his most explosive outing yet*
It should be a routine job, providing security for an elite event in Miami. Wear a tux, stay professional, job done.

But things go wrong.

Hunter is drawn into what appears to be a domestic altercation. But he soon finds something altogether more sinister...

Before long this chance encounter has serious repercussions. Good people are getting killed. Hunter is on the run, in grave danger, and with the clock swiftly ticking.

*A rip-roaring thriller, Marked for Death is perfect for fans of Michael Connelly, David Baldacci and Lee Child.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fourth Option *



  






Joe Hunter is back and fighting for his life!

After his hometown is destroyed by a hurricane Joe Hunter feels duty bound to assist with the clean up. His home has been reduced to matchsticks but that’s not the worst of his bad luck. When he spots a face from his past, Hunter can’t believe his eyes. It’s the face of a dead man.

The last time he saw Jason Mercer, Hunter’s best friend Rink had just shot him dead, an execution ordered by their Arrowsake masters. If Mercer survived, what else had Arrowsake lied to Hunter and Rink about, and how far would they go to cover up those lies?

The answer isn’t long in coming. Hunter, Rink, and an unlikely ally are soon on the run, outgunned and outnumbered, hunted by teams of relentless killers led by an enemy with a deadly point to prove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lakota Woman *



  






*The bestselling memoir of a Native American woman’s struggles and the life she found in activism: “courageous, impassioned, poetic and inspirational” (Publishers Weekly).*

Mary Brave Bird grew up on the Rosebud Indian Reservation in South Dakota in a one-room cabin without running water or electricity. With her white father gone, she was left to endure “half-breed” status amid the violence, machismo, and aimless drinking of life on the reservation. Rebelling against all this—as well as a punishing Catholic missionary school—she became a teenage runaway.

Mary was eighteen and pregnant when the rebellion at Wounded Knee happened in 1973. Inspired to take action, she joined the American Indian Movement to fight for the rights of her people. Later, she married Leonard Crow Dog, the AIM’s chief medicine man, who revived the sacred but outlawed Ghost Dance.

Originally published in 1990, _Lakota Woman_ was a national bestseller and winner of the American Book Award. It is a story of determination against all odds, of the cruelties perpetuated against American Indians, and of the Native American struggle for rights. Working with Richard Erdoes, one of the twentieth century’s leading writers on Native American affairs, Brave Bird recounts her difficult upbringing and the path of her fascinating life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Everything Beautiful in Its Time: Seasons of Love and Loss *



  






*Jenna Bush Hager, the former first daughter and granddaughter, #1 New York Times bestselling author, and coanchor of the Today show, shares moving, funny stories about her beloved grandparents and the wisdom they passed on that has shaped her life.*

To the world, George and Barbara Bush were America’s powerful president and influential first lady. To Jenna Bush Hager, they were her beloved Gampy and Ganny, who taught her about respect, humility, kindness, and living a life of passion and meaning—timeless lessons that continue to guide her.

In Midland, Texas, Jenna’s maternal grandparents, Harold and Jenna Welch—Pa and Grammee—a home builder and homemaker, lived a quieter life outside the national spotlight. Yet their influence was no less indelible to their granddaughter. Throughout Jenna’s childhood and adolescence, the Welches taught her the name of every star in the sky, the way a dove uses her voice—teaching her to appreciate the beauty in the smallest things.

Now the mother of three young children, Jenna pays homage to her grandparents in this collection of heartwarming, intimate personal essays. Filled with love, laughter, and unforgettable stories, _Everything Beautiful in Its Time _captures the joyous and bittersweet nature of life itself. Jenna reflects on the single year in which she and her family lost Barbara and George H. W. Bush, and Jenna Welch. With the light, self-deprecating charm of the bestselling _Sisters First—_cowritten with her twin sister, Barbara—Jenna reveals how they navigated this difficult period with grace, faith, and nostalgic humor, uplifted by their grandparents’ sage advice and incomparable spirits.

In this moving book, Jenna remembers the past, cherishes the present, and prepares for the future—providing a wealth of anecdotes and lessons for her own children and all of us. Poignant and humorous, intimate and sincere, _Everything Beautiful in Its Time _is a warm and wonderful celebration of the enduring power of family and an exploration of the things that truly matter most.

“As long as I’m alive, my grandparents will not be forgotten. . . . I hear their voices in the letters they sent me and in my memories. They offer comfort, support, and guidance, and I will listen to them always.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bugs, Bowels, and Behavior: The Groundbreaking Story of the Gut-Brain Connection*



  






According to the National Institutes of Health, there are sixty to seventy million people affected by digestive diseases in the United States. The old proverb tells us “you are what you eat,” and the latest science shows that this may be truer than we even thought. Diet has a profound effect on both physical and mental health. Most of the body’s immune system is in the gut, so pathology and dysfunction in the gut and imbalanced gut flora can cause neuroinflammation and possibly even neurodegenerative disease over time.

Featuring contributions from dozens of experts on gut disorders and related physical, mental, and behavioral health, this book will fascinate you as you read about the intriguing world of bad bugs, cytokine storms, and the environment in your belly that influences your brain. From the microscopic world of _Clostridium_ to the complex communities of biofilm,_ Bugs, Bowels, and Behavior_ emphasizes one simple fact: The gut is connected to the brain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Frontier: The Forgotten History of Struggle, Savagery, & Endurance in Early America*



  






*“Excitement abounds in Scott Weidensaul’s detailed history of the first clashes between European settlers and Native Americans on the East Coast.”—Nancy Marie Brown, author of The Far Traveler: Voyages of a Viking Woman *

Frontier: the word carries the inevitable scent of the West. But before Custer or Lewis and Clark, before the first Conestoga wagons rumbled across the Plains, it was the East that marked the frontier—the boundary between complex Native cultures and the first colonizing Europeans.

Here is the older, wilder, darker history of a time when the land between the Atlantic and the Appalachians was contested ground—when radically different societies adopted and adapted the ways of the other, while struggling for control of what all considered to be their land.

_The First Frontier_ traces two and a half centuries of history through poignant, mostly unheralded personal stories—like that of a Harvard-educated Indian caught up in seventeenth-century civil warfare, a mixed-blood interpreter trying to straddle his white and Native heritage, and a Puritan woman wielding a scalping knife whose bloody deeds still resonate uneasily today. It is the first book in years to paint a sweeping picture of the Eastern frontier, combining vivid storytelling with the latest research to bring to life modern America’s tumultuous, uncertain beginnings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Amateurs, to Arms!: A Military History of the War of 1812 (Major Battles and Campaigns)*



  






*“A gripping narrative of an unpopular and badly fought war—a century and a half before Vietnam—that will shock the uninformed reader.” —Military History*

Begun in ignorance of the military reality, the War of 1812 was fought catch-as-catch-can with raw troops, incompetent officers, and appallingly inadequate logistics. From a feckless Congress to the treason of many citizens who fed and praised the enemy, America faced overwhelming odds. The young country was invaded along three frontiers, the national capital was occupied and burned, and the secession of the New England states loomed as a definite possibility.

In _Amateurs, to Arms!_, military historian John R. Elting examines the war from both the British and American points of view. With expert analysis and lively prose, he recounts the campaign of “Mr. Madison’s War”: the US invasion of Canada; the key naval battles on Lakes Erie and Champlain; the British invasion via the Chesapeake Bay and its repulse at Baltimore; and the campaign leading to the American victory at New Orleans, which was ironically fought and won after the war was over.

Specially prepared maps and numerous illustrations complement Elting’s vivid, penetrating account of how the young republic fought and nearly lost its “Second War for Independence.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bone White*



  






_A landscape of frozen darkness punctuated by grim, gray days.
The feeling like a buzz in your teeth.
The scrape of bone on bone. . ._

Paul Gallo saw the report on the news: a mass murderer leading police to his victims’ graves, in remote Dread’s Hand, Alaska.

It’s not even a town; more like the bad memory of a town. The same bit of wilderness where his twin brother went missing a year ago. As the bodies are exhumed, Paul travels to Alaska to get closure and put his grief to rest.

But the mystery is only beginning. What Paul finds are superstitious locals who talk of the devil stealing souls, and a line of wooden crosses to keep what’s in the woods from coming out. He finds no closure because no one can explain exactly what happened to Danny.

And the more he searches for answers, the more he finds himself becoming part of the mystery. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sleepwalk with Me: and Other Painfully True Stories*



  






*Comedian Mike Birbiglia’s* *hilarious New York Times bestseller is now a major motion picture co-written and produced by Ira Glass (This American Life) starring Birbiglia and Emmy-nominated actress Lauren Ambrose (Six Feet Under).

Finalist for the Thurber Prize for American Humor*

_Sleepwalk with Me_ is a comedic memoir, but I’m only thirty-two years old, so I’d hate for you to think I’m “wrapping it up,” so to speak. But I tell some really personal stories. Stories that I considered not publishing time and time again—about my childhood, about girls I made out with when I was thirteen, about my parents, and, of course, about my bouts with sleepwalking. Bring this book to bed. And sleepwalk with me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Squirrel Days: Tales from the Star of Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and The Office*



  






*Comedian and star of The Office and Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt Ellie Kemper delivers a hilarious, refreshing, and inspiring collection of essays “teeming with energy and full of laugh-out-loud moments” (Associated Press).

“A pleasure. Ellie Kemper is the kind of stable, intelligent, funny, healthy woman that usually only exists in yogurt commercials. But she’s real and she’s all ours!” —Tina Fey

“Ellie is a hilarious and talented writer, although we’ll never know how much of this book the squirrel wrote.”—Mindy Kaling*

Meet Ellie, the best-intentioned redhead next door. You’ll laugh right alongside her as she shares tales of her childhood in St. Louis, whether directing and also starring in her family holiday pageant, washing her dad’s car with a Brillo pad, failing to become friends with a plump squirrel in her backyard, eating her feelings while watching PG-13 movies, or becoming a “sports monster” who ends up warming the bench of her Division 1 field hockey team in college.

You’ll learn how she found her comedic calling in the world of improv, became a wife, mother and New Yorker, and landed the role of a bridesmaid (while simultaneously being a bridesmaid) in _Bridesmaids. _You’ll get to know and love the comic, upbeat, perpetually polite actress playing Erin Hannon on _The Office_, and the exuberant, pink-pants-wearing star of _Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt._

If you’ve ever been curious about what happens behind the scenes of your favorite shows, what it really takes to be a soul cycle “warrior,” how to recover if you accidentally fall on Doris Kearns Goodwin or tell Tina Fey on meeting her for the first time that she has “great hair—really strong and thick,” this is your chance to find out. But it’s also a laugh-out-loud primer on how to keep a positive outlook in a world gone mad and how not to give up on your dreams. Ellie “dives fully into each role—as actor, comedian, writer, and also wife and new mom—with an electric dedication, by which one learns to reframe the picture, and if not exactly _become_ a glass-half-full sort of person, at least become able to appreciate them” (Vogue.com).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE REAL MR. BIG: How a Colombian Refugee Became the United Kingdom’s Most Notorious Cocaine Kingpin *



  






*“The Real Mr. Big” is a high-speed train trip through the modern cocaine trade and is ultimately the story of redemption in a man who discovers that money and power fades in comparison to the importance of family and love.” --Gerald Posner, Pulitzer Prize finalist and Author of Pharma: Greed, Lies and the Poisoning of America

Born in 1960, Jesus Ruiz Henao* grew up poor, but wanted to be rich like the drug dealers he saw growing up in the cocaine-producing region of Colombia’s Valle of the Cauca. To realize his ambition, Ruiz Henao moved to London, United Kingdom, in 1985. There he and his wife settled in the quiet suburb of Hendon, where he held down mundane but respectable cleaning and bus driving jobs. At least to outward appearances ...

*Actually, Ruiz Henao kept a low profile* while he built a wide-ranging drug distribution network that extended from Colombia to Spain and Europe and to the United Kingdom. For years, he stayed one step ahead of law enforcement, making more than a billion pounds over a ten-year period.

*However, it was a risky business* with law enforcement on one side and ruthless competitors on the other. By the summer of 2003, Ruiz Henao decided to get out of the drug business. But he finally made the one mistake that would get him caught. It cost him a 17-year prison sentence, with more tacked on when he tried to make one last deal from behind prison walls.

*THE REAL MR. BIG,* co-written by Ruiz Henao with bestselling author Ron Chepesiuk, is the story of how an ambitious Colombian immigrant set up a sophisticated drug trafficking enterprise that earned him law enforcement's description as "the Pablo Escobar of British drug trafficking."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Belles on Their Toes *



  






*In this delightful memoir by the authors of Cheaper by the Dozen, the twelve Gilbreth children cope with the loss of their father as they grow up together.*

With twelve kids, life at the Gilbreth house has always been a big project. But after their father passes away, there are more challenges than ever. And yet, with the irrepressible blend of humor and good cheer characteristic of one of the most beloved families in America, the Gilbreths happily rise to every occasion and find a way to keep it all together.

With the clan struggling to make ends meet, everyone has to pitch in. As their resourceful mother works to keep the family business running without Dad, the kids tackle the adventures of raising themselves and running a household. Their attempts to pinch pennies frequently result in chaos. From tragedy and the trials of the first year as a single-parent household to the daily crises of a family with a double-digit headcount, the episodes in _Belles on Their Toes_ are poignant, inspiring, and hilarious.

“From start to finish, it is a reading joy,” raved the _Chicago Sunday Tribune_. “There is a sincere and heartwarming atmosphere in this second volume,” wrote _Library Journal,_ “that makes it almost better reading, if possible, than the first.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Greene Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 3)*



  






*“Outrageous cleverness . . . among the finest fruits of the Golden Age” featuring amateur sleuth Philo Vance—from the author of The Canary Murder Case (Bloody Murder).*

Members of the Greene family keep dying while the pool of possible perpetrators keeps shrinking. Philo Vance—the independently wealthy, staggeringly brilliant, not remotely modest (and did we mention handsome?) amateur sleuth—uses his detective skills to unravel the murders, though sadly not before most of the Greene family has been bumped off. But that’s Our Philo: The Sleuth You Love to Hate.

“A proper detective novel, with puzzles, red herrings, a closed cast of suspects and, most effective of all, an effectively-created atmosphere. Terror stalks the Greene mansion and the tension oozes off the page.” —_In Search of the Classic Mystery Novel_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sidetracked (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 5)*



  






*A demented killer is on the warpath and only Wallander can stop him: “Mankell at his best . . . If you haven’t bought Sidetracked, do so ASAP” (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

Inspector Kurt Wallander’s long-anticipated vacation plans are interrupted by two horrific deaths: the self-immolation of an unidentified young woman and the brutal murder of the former minister of justice. As the police struggle to piece together the few clues they have, the killer strikes again and again. What connection is there between a retired minister of justice, a successful art dealer, and a common petty thief? Why does the killer scalp his victims? And could there be some connection between the young woman’s suicide and the murders?

_Sidetracked_, winner of the Best Crime Novel of the Year in Sweden, is an outstanding entry in the series that inspired the BBC program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh. Mankell, called “the King of Crime” by the_ Economist_, infuses police procedural with a searing critique of contemporary society, from the disintegration of the family and the exploitation of women to corruption and scandal at the highest levels of government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pyramid: And Four Other Kurt Wallander Mysteries (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 9)*



  






*The story of the Swedish detective’s beginnings, told in five gripping short mysteries: “An indispensable chapter to the saga” (Booklist Online).*

Here are the stories that trace, chronologically, Kurt Wallander’s growth from a rookie cop into a young father and then a middle-aged divorcé, illuminating how he became a first-rate detective and highlighting new facets of the character who “remains one of the most impressive and credible creations of crime fiction today” (_The Guardian_).

“Wallander’s First Case” introduces us to the twenty-one-year-old patrolman on his first homicide case: his next-door neighbor, seemingly dead by his own hand. In “The Man with the Mask”, Wallander is a young father confronting an unexpected threat on Christmas Eve. On the brink of middle age, he is troubled by a distant wife as he unravels the poisoning of a lonely vacationer in “The Man on the Beach.” Newly separated in “The Death of the Photographer,” Wallander investigates the brutal murder—and the well-concealed secrets—of the local studio photographer. In the title story, he is a veteran detective uncovering unexpected connections between a downed mystery plane and the assassination of a pair of elderly sisters.

Written from the unique perspective of an author looking back on the life of his own character, these mysteries are vintage Henning Mankell and essential reading for fans of the fiction series or the BBC program _Wallander _starring Kenneth Branagh. _The Pyramid _is a wonderful display of Mankell’s virtuosity powers as “the unrivalled master of Swedish crime fiction and one of the finest practitioners of the genre anywhere” (_Toronto Star_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Whistler: A Novel *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A high-stakes thrill ride through the darkest corners of the Sunshine State, from the author hailed as “the best thriller writer alive” by Ken Follett*

We expect our judges to be honest and wise. Their integrity is the bedrock of the entire judicial system. We trust them to ensure fair trials, to protect the rights of all litigants, to punish those who do wrong, and to oversee the flow of justice. But what happens when a judge bends the law or takes a bribe?

Lacy Stoltz is an investigator for the Florida Board on Judicial Conduct. It is her job to respond to complaints dealing with judicial misconduct. After nine years with the Board, she knows that most problems are caused by incompetence, not corruption.

But a corruption case eventually crosses her desk. A previously disbarred lawyer is back in business, and he claims to know of a Florida judge who has stolen more money than all other crooked judges combined. And not just crooked judges in Florida. All judges, from all states, and throughout United States history. And now he wants to put a stop to it. His only client is a person who knows the truth and wants to blow the whistle and collect millions under Florida law. When the case is assigned to Lacy, she immediately suspects that this one could be dangerous. Dangerous is one thing. Deadly is something else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crooked Street (Frost Easton Book 3) *



  






*The hunt for a killer in San Francisco becomes a dizzying game of cat and mouse in a thrilling novel of psychological suspense.*

_“Lombard is your Moriarty, Frost. Taking him down will be the most dangerous thing you’ve ever done.”_

San Francisco homicide detective Frost Easton hadn’t seen his estranged friend Denny in years. Not until he dies in Frost’s arms uttering a final inexplicable word: _Lombard._ Denny appears to be the latest victim in a string of murders linked by a distinctive clue: the painting of a spiraled snake near the crime scenes. Is it the work of a serial killer? Or is Denny’s death more twisted and personal?

To find the answer, Frost reaches into a nest of vipers—San Francisco’s shady elite—where the whispered name of Lombard is just one secret. Now, drawn into a cat-and-mouse game with an enemy who knows his every move, Frost finds there is no one he can trust. And somewhere down the crooked streets of the city, Frost’s cunning adversary is coiled and ready to strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Sister's Husband*



  






*The sunroom at the back of the house is just as I remember. I can’t taste homemade lemonade or smell oatmeal cookies without thinking of home, of the beautiful cliffs of Martino Bay, and I feel welcomed. But all thoughts of a happy family reunion are destroyed the moment I see him…*

He’s as handsome as I remember: broad shoulders, piercing blue eyes, hair the colour of burnt toffee.

The man who once meant the world to me. The reason I fled eleven years ago. I’ve never told anyone the terrible mistake I made that night. The secret we share. I’m still haunted by the crashing waves at the bottom of the cliffs, the blood…

But what is he doing at my sister’s house?

And then I see her. My baby sister. She smiles, she tips her hand so I can see the ring.* And his arm slides around her waist, pulling her close…

A twisty and emotional domestic thriller for fans of Liane Moriarty, Kerry Fisher and Sally Hepworth from USA Today bestselling author Nicola Marsh. It will keep you turning the pages deep into the night absorbed by every last word.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Creed (A Ryder Creed Novel Book 2)*



  






*Ryder Creed and his K9 search-and-rescue dogs return in the second installment of this exciting series, teaming up once more with FBI profiler Maggie O’Dell in their riskiest case yet.*

When Ryder Creed responds to a devastating mudslide in North Carolina, he knows that the difference between finding survivors and the dead is time. He and his sturdiest search-and-rescue dog, Bolo, get to work immediately, but the scene is rife with danger: continued rainfall prevents the rescue teams from stabilizing the land; toxic household substances spread by the crushing slide fill the area with hazardous waste; and the detritus and debris are treacherous for both man and dog to navigate. But most perilous are the secrets hidden under the mud and sludge—secrets someone would kill to protect. For this is no ordinary rescue mission. Among the buildings consumed by the landslide was a top-secret government research facility, and Creed has been hired to find what’s left of it. 

Then rescuers recover the body of a scientist from the facility who was obviously dead _before_ the landslide—killed by a gunshot to the head. The FBI sends Agent Maggie O’Dell to investigate, and she and Creed are soon caught in a web of lies, secrets, and murder that may involve not only the government facility, but decades-old medical experiments that are the subject of current congressional hearings. As more bodies are found under even more unusual circumstances, they come ever closer to exposing the truth—but with unknown forces working against them, Maggie, Creed, and the dogs are running out of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Throwaway Jane: A Karen Pantelli Novel*



  






*"Carter's writing is on target."—Publisher's Weekly*

Former FBI agent Karen Pantelli lives by a simple philosophy: never, ever care. Three years after a tragic mistake ends her once-stellar career, she drifts from one dead-end job to another, quickly moving on when she finds herself getting too attached. A new city. A new life. A new way of forgetting and being forgotten. Until one chilly night behind a seedy bar, when a frightened girl leaps out of the back of a speeding van. As they end up on the run in a thrilling chase that spans half the country, Karen soon realizes it's much easier to say you don't care than to actually mean it. And that unlocking the secrets in this girl's extraordinary mind might not only save both of them, but bring down one of the most sinister organizations the world has ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Predator: A Crossbow Novel (Hector Cross Book 3) *



  






Former operative Major Hector Cross must face off against a pair of lethal enemies and prevent an international catastrophe in this gripping contemporary adventure-thriller—perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Ted Bell, and Vince Flynn—from the legendary worldwide bestselling author of _Desert God_ and _Golden Lion._

One of the most formidable fighters in the world, ex-SAS warrior and former private security consultant Major Hector Cross has survived explosive tangles with depraved enemies—warlords, pirates, and arms dealers—from the Middle East to the heart of Africa. Now, Cross must take the law into his own hands once again to stop a vengeful old enemy who has resurfaced—and hunt down a deadly new nemesis in pursuit of global domination.

Co-written with internationally bestselling author Tom Cain, this exciting tale, filled with knife-edge tension, cunning global intrigue, rip-roaring action, and breathtaking adventure, demonstrates the extraordinary vision and talent of a writer with a gift for consistently delivering nonstop entertainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Laughed at Galileo: How the Great Inventors Proved Their Critics Wrong *



  






*A humorous account of great inventors and their critics who predicted failure.*

_They Laughed at Galileo_ takes a humorous and reflective look at one thousand years of the development of humankind: those who dreamt, those who taught, those who opposed, and those who, ultimately, did.

At some point in modern history, each and every one of our inventions and discoveries was first envisioned and then developed by a single person, or a handful of people, who dreamt of the seemingly impossible. For them, the future was clear and obvious, but for the vast majority, including the acknowledged experts of their days, such belief was sheer folly.

For just about everything that has improved our modern lifestyles in a way that our ancestors could not possibly imagine, there was once a lone dreamer proclaiming, “It can be done.” That dreamer was nearly always opposed by a team of “enlightened” contemporaries publicly declaring, “It cannot be done.” Well, yes it could.

Marconi’s wireless radio transmissions were initially deemed pointless. Edward L. Drake’s eventual success on August 27, 1859, was called the day “the crazy man first struck oil.” Louis Pasteur’s theory of germs was considered a “ridiculous fiction.” Each of these inventions has had a profound effect on the course of human history, and each one was rejected, resisted, and ridiculed in its day. Ultimately, the innovators who brought these into existence provided invaluable contributions to science and the culture of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Magisterial . . . [A] rich portrait of ancient Egypt’s complex evolution over the course of three millenniums.”—Los Angeles Times*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
The Washington Post • Publishers Weekly*

In this landmark volume, one of the world’s most renowned Egyptologists tells the epic story of this great civilization, from its birth as the first nation-state to its absorption into the Roman Empire. Drawing upon forty years of archaeological research, award-winning scholar Toby Wilkinson takes us inside a tribal society with a pre-monetary economy and decadent, divine kings who ruled with all-too-recognizable human emotions. Here are the legendary leaders: Akhenaten, the “heretic king,” who with his wife Nefertiti brought about a revolution with a bold new religion; Tutankhamun, whose dazzling tomb would remain hidden for three millennia; and eleven pharaohs called Ramesses, the last of whom presided over the militarism, lawlessness, and corruption that caused a political and societal decline. Filled with new information and unique interpretations, _The Rise and Fall of Ancient Egypt_ is a riveting and revelatory work of wild drama, bold spectacle, unforgettable characters, and sweeping history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Washington's Spies: The Story of America's First Spy Ring*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Turn: Washington’s Spies, now an original series on AMC*

Based on remarkable new research, acclaimed historian Alexander Rose brings to life the true story of the spy ring that helped America win the Revolutionary War. For the first time, Rose takes us beyond the battlefront and deep into the shadowy underworld of double agents and triple crosses, covert operations and code breaking, and unmasks the courageous, flawed men who inhabited this wilderness of mirrors—including the spymaster at the heart of it all.

In the summer of 1778, with the war poised to turn in his favor, General George Washington desperately needed to know where the British would strike next. To that end, he unleashed his secret weapon: an unlikely ring of spies in New York charged with discovering the enemy’s battle plans and military strategy.

Washington’s small band included a young Quaker torn between political principle and family loyalty, a swashbuckling sailor addicted to the perils of espionage, a hard-drinking barkeep, a Yale-educated cavalryman and friend of the doomed Nathan Hale, and a peaceful, sickly farmer who begged Washington to let him retire but who always came through in the end. Personally guiding these imperfect everyday heroes was Washington himself. In an era when officers were gentlemen, and gentlemen didn’ t spy, he possessed an extraordinary talent for deception—and proved an adept spymaster.

The men he mentored were dubbed the Culper Ring. The British secret service tried to hunt them down, but they escaped by the closest of shaves thanks to their ciphers, dead drops, and invisible ink. Rose’s thrilling narrative tells the unknown story of the Revolution–the murderous intelligence war, gunrunning and kidnapping, defectors and executioners—that has never appeared in the history books. But Washington’s Spies is also a spirited, touching account of friendship and trust, fear and betrayal, amid the dark and silent world of the spy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pandemic 1918: Eyewitness Accounts from the Greatest Medical Holocaust in Modern History *



  






Before AIDS or Ebola, there was the Spanish Flu — Catharine Arnold's gripping narrative, _Pandemic 1918, _marks the 100th anniversary of an epidemic that altered world history.

In January 1918, as World War I raged on, a new and terrifying virus began to spread across the globe. In three successive waves, from 1918 to 1919, influenza killed more than 50 million people. German soldiers termed it _Blitzkatarrh_, British soldiers referred to it as _Flanders Grippe_, but world-wide, the pandemic gained the notorious title of “Spanish Flu”. Nowhere on earth escaped: the United States recorded 550,000 deaths (five times its total military fatalities in the war) while European deaths totaled over two million.

Amid the war, some governments suppressed news of the outbreak. Even as entire battalions were decimated, with both the Allies and the Germans suffering massive casualties, the details of many servicemen’s deaths were hidden to protect public morale. Meanwhile, civilian families were being struck down in their homes. The City of Philadelphia ran out of gravediggers and coffins, and mass burial trenches had to be excavated with steam shovels. Spanish flu conjured up the specter of the Black Death of 1348 and the great plague of 1665, while the medical profession, shattered after five terrible years of conflict, lacked the resources to contain and defeat this new enemy.

Through primary and archival sources, historian Catharine Arnold gives readers the first truly global account of the terrible epidemic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*General Leemy's Circus (Illustrated): A Navigator’s Story Of The Twentieth Air Force In World War II*



  






_General Leemy's Circus: A Navigator's Story of the Twentieth Air Force In World War II_ is the action-packed account of the fearless men who flew the Superforts, the B-29's of General Curtis Lemay's XXI Bomber Command.

The navigator's role was a critical one and involved making complex directional calculations during the chaos of combat. Author Earl Snyder was a whiz at steering pilots through sorties and skirmishes and had a knack for thinking on the fly in the middle of the storm. His renowned navigational skills earned him a place in Lemay's Circus and the critical series of bombings of Japan that ended World War 2.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Battle of Kursk: The Red Army’s Defensive Operations and Counter-Offensive, July-August 1943*



  






The Battle of Kursk: The Red Army’s Defensive Operations and Counter- Offensive, July - August 1943, offers a peculiarly Soviet view of one of the Second World War’s most critical events. While the Germans defeats at Moscow and Stalingrad showed that Hitler could not win the war in the East, the outcome of Kursk demonstrated beyond a doubt that he would lose it. This study was compiled by the Red Army General Staff’s military-historical directorate, which was charged with collecting and analyzing the war’s experience, and issued as an internal document in 1946-47. The study languished for more than a half-century, before being published in Russia in 2006, although heavily supplemented by commentary and other information not contained in the original. The present work omits these additions, while supplying its own commentary in places deemed necessary.

The book is divided into two parts, dealing with the defensive and offensive phases of the battle, respectively. The first begins with a strategic overview of the situation along the Eastern Front by the spring and summer of 1943 and the Soviet decision to stand on the defensive. This is followed by a detailed examination of the Central Front’s efforts to counter the expected German attack out of the Orel salient, and the Voronezh Front’s attempts to do the same against the German concentrations in the Belgorod-Khar’kov area. The rest of this section is devoted to an exceedingly detailed day-by-day, tactical-operational account of the struggle, particularly along the southern face of the salient, where the Germans came closest to succeeding.

The second part will be more of a revelation to the Western reader, who is likely to be more familiar with the defensive phase of the battle. Here the authors once again, in great detail, lay out the Red Army’s preparations for and conduct of a massive counteroffensive to clear the Orel salient, which soon degenerated to a grinding struggle, which while ultimately successful, cost the Soviets dearly. Likewise, the authors detail the Voronezh Front’s preparations to reduce the Belgorod salient and seize the industrial center of Khar’kov. This offensive, in conjunction with a simultaneous offensive in the Donets industrial region, pushed the German lines to the breaking point and set the stage for the follow-on advance to the Dnepr River and the eventual liberation of Ukraine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Mortal Combat: Korea, 1950–1953*



  






*A history of the Korean War with soldier’s-eye views from both sides, by the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Rising Sun and Infamy.*

Pulitzer Prize–winning author John Toland reports on the Korean War in a revolutionary way in this thoroughly researched and riveting book. Toland pored over military archives and was the first person to gain access to previously undisclosed Chinese records, which allowed him to investigate Chairman Mao’s direct involvement in the conflict. Toland supplements his captivating history with in-depth interviews with more than two hundred American soldiers, as well as North Korean, South Korean, and Chinese combatants, plus dozens of poignant photographs, bringing those who fought to vivid life and honoring the memory of those lost.

_In Mortal Combat_ is comprehensive in it discussion of events deemed controversial, such as American brutality against Korean civilians and allegations of American use of biological warfare. Toland tells the dramatic account of the Korean War from start to finish, from the appalling experience of its POWs to Mao’s prediction of MacArthur’s Inchon invasion.

Toland’s account of the “forgotten war” is a must-read for any history aficionado.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Demolishing the Myth: The Tank Battle at Prokhorovka, Kursk, July 1943: An Operational Narrative*



  






*“Comprehensive scholarship and convincing reasoning, enhanced by an excellent translation, place this work on a level with the best of David Glantz” (Dennis Showalter, award-winning author of Patton and Rommel).*

This groundbreaking book examines the battle of Kursk between the Red Army and _Wehrmacht_, with a particular emphasis on its beginning on July 12, as the author works to clarify the relative size of the contending forces, the actual area of this battle, and the costs suffered by both sides.

Valeriy Zamulin’s study of the crucible of combat during the titanic clash at Kursk—the fighting at Prokhorovka—is now available in English. A former staff member of the Prokhorovka Battlefield State Museum, Zamulin has dedicated years of his life to the study of the battle of Kursk, and especially the fighting on its southern flank involving the famous attack of the II SS Panzer Corps into the teeth of deeply echeloned Red Army defenses.

A product of five years of intense research into the once-secret Central Archives of the Russian Ministry of Defense, this book lays out in enormous detail the plans and tactics of both sides, culminating in the famous and controversial clash at Prokhorovka on July 12, 1943. Zamulin skillfully weaves reminiscences of Red Army and _Wehrmacht_ soldiers and officers into the narrative of the fighting, using in part files belonging to the Prokhorovka Battlefield State Museum. Zamulin has the advantage of living in Prokhorovka, so he has walked the ground of the battlefield many times and has an intimate knowledge of the terrain.

Examining the battle primarily from the Soviet side, Zamulin reveals the real costs and real achievements of the Red Army at Kursk, and especially Prokhorovka. He examines mistaken deployments and faulty decisions that hampered the Voronezh Front’s efforts to contain the Fourth Panzer Army’s assault, and the valiant, self-sacrificial fighting of the Red Army’s soldiers and junior officers as they sought to slow the German advance and crush the II SS Panzer Corps with a heavy counterattack at Prokhorovka. Illustrated with numerous maps and photographs (including present-day views of the battlefield), and supplemented with extensive tables of data, Zamulin’s book is an outstanding contribution to the growing literature on the battle of Kursk, and further demolishes many of the myths and legends that grew up around it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World War II: Battle of the Bulge*



  






The Battle of the Bulge was arguably the most pivotal - and bloodiest - battle of World War II.

From the middle of December 1944 to January 25, 1945, more than a million Allied and German troops fought for control of Belgium, France, and Luxembourg. The bitter conflict ended with more than 200,000 dead and wounded on both sides. The German counteroffensive was Adolf Hitler's last gasp, born out of desperation as he came to grips with reports that the Third Reich was losing ground in battlefields across Europe.

Even in its weakened state, Germany's assault took Allied leaders by surprise. Hitler had correctly calculated that the Allied armies had moved too rapidly: The troops were not only undersupplied but unprepared for a surprise attack.

Hitler was betting that a victory would allow Germany to negotiate for peace on its terms. He was almost right. If not for the bravery of American troops, who against all odds held up the German attack – and quick decisions made by General Dwight B. Eisenhower - history may have taken a much different turn.

This is the story of World War II's final showdown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Taking Fire: Saving Captain Aikman—The Heroic Rescue of a Phantom Pilot from North Vietnam by the Air Force's Guardian Angels*



  






*This gripping chronicle of an aerial rescue during the Vietnam War offers a vivid example of the heroism of US Air Force pararescue jumpers.*

In June of 1972, Capt. Lynn Aikman was returning from a bombing mission over North Vietnam when his F-4 Phantom was shot down. He and his backseater Tom Hanton ejected from their aircraft, but Hanton landed near a village and was quickly captured. Badly injured during the ejection, Aikman landed some distance from the village, making it possible for an American aerial rescue team to reach him before the enemy.

Drifting in and out of consciousness, Aikman saw his guardian angel in the sky: USAF Pararescue Jumper Chuck McGrath. But as Sgt. McGrath prepared to hook the Aikman to a hoist line, hostile fire on the rescue helicopter damaged the hoist mechanism. As A-1 Skyraiders kept an enemy militia away from Aikman and McGrath, the helicopter crew scrambled to come up with a plan.

More than a chronicle of the events of June 27, 1972, _Taking Fire_ provides an up-close look at the little-known world of the US Air Force’s elite aerial rescue force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Guns of the Special Forces, 2001–2015*



  






*An in-depth look at the weaponry employed by Special Forces units around the world following the September 11th attacks.*

In the years since 9/11, Special Forces of many nations have been in almost constant action in covert, high risk operations around the globe. These include the two long conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan, fighting nationalist insurgents and jihadist terrorists, as well as other lesser-known operations.

The weapons used by SF are a constant source of interest and speculation, as are SF training, methods and vehicles. The armories of these elite units have developed rapidly to meet their demands and the ever more sophisticated threat. They include for example suppressed piston-driven carbines, programmable grenade launchers that airburst behind hidden enemy, and sniper rifles of extreme accuracy and range.

This highly researched book gives the reader a privileged insight into this secret world, exploring the custom-built weapons that operators carry on capture/kill missions in the 21st Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Reforged: Bolt Eaters 2 (Mind Refurbs Book 5)*



  






*Betrayed by one of their own brothers.
Trapped on an alien world.
Struggling to survive.*

The mission was supposed to be easy.

Travel to an alien world on the far side of the galaxy, do some recon, go home.

But the operation proved tougher than expected.

A whole lot tougher.

Eric and the Bolt Eaters have been taken prisoner by a former member of their platoon, a Mind Refurb who has sold out Earth to the aliens.

Normally, Eric and the platoon members wouldn't stand for such a blatant act of betrayal. It's just too bad they're all restrained aboard an otherworldly transport and scheduled for immediate disassembly.

Some days it really sucks to be a human-machine hybrid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life of the Party: Stories of a Perpetual Man-Child *



  






*A collection of outrageous stories by the standup comic, TV host, and inspiration for the movie National Lampoon's Van Wilder*

Bert Kreischer doesn't know how to say "no." If he did, he wouldn't have gotten himself mixed up with a group of Russian mobsters on a class trip to Moscow, earning him his nickname: "The Machine." He wouldn't have wrestled with a bear or swum with sharks on national television. He wouldn't have (possibly) smoked PCP with a star of Saturday Night Live. And he wouldn't have been named the Number One Partier in the Nation by Rolling Stone, inspired the movie National Lampoon's Van Wilder, or performed standup to sellout crowds across the country.

The stories Kreischer shares in _Life of the Party_ are a guidebook on how not to grow up. From his fraternity days at Florida State University, to his rise as a standup, to his marriage and first brushes with fatherhood, Kreischer shows you a path that may not lead you to maturity or personal growth. But it will lead you to a shitload of fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*My Boring-Ass Life (Revised Edition): The Uncomfortably Candid Diary of Kevin Smith*



  






NOW UPDATED WITH THE ‘INS AND OUTS’ OF MAKING _ZACK AND MIRI MAKE A PORNO_, AND MUCH, MUCH MORE! 

Anything but boring, Kevin Smith shares his x-rated thoughts in his diary, telling all in his usual candid, heartfelt and irreverent way!

Kevin Smith pulls no punches in this hard-hitting, in-your-face exposé of, er, his rather dull and uneventful life… well, not always dull. In between watching his TiVo, he manages to make and release _Clerks II_, relate the story of his partner-in-crime Jason Mewes’ heroin addiction... and get caught stealing donuts from Burt Reynolds.

Thrown in are his views on the perils of strip clubs, the drawback of threesomes, the pain of anal fissures, his love-affair with _Star Wars_ and so much more! Adults Only!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Henrietta Who? (The Calleshire Chronicles Book 2)*



  






*A hit-and-run murder unearths a case of mistaken identity in this “well-bred, well written and genuinely superior” mystery by the Diamond Dagger winner (Kirkus Reviews).*

Early one morning in the quiet English village of Larking, the body of a woman named Mrs. Jenkins is found in the road. Miles away, her daughter, Henrietta, receives the bad news while working in the university library. Poor Mrs. Jenkins appears to have been the victim of a horrible car accident.

When an autopsy proves not only that this was no accident but also that Mrs. Jenkins had never had a child, young Henrietta’s life is thrown upside down. If she’s not Mrs. Jenkins’s daughter, then who is she? It’s up to Detective Inspector C. D. Sloan of the Calleshire police force to bring the murderer to justice—and a sense of order back to Henrietta’s life.

Proclaimed by the _New York Times_ in 1968 to be one of the year’s best books, _Henrietta Who? _is a first-order English whodunit that’ll keep you guessing until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Decaffeinated Scandal: A Killer Coffee Mystery Series*



  






Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip.

Maybe the killer drank decaffeinated.

Coffeehouse owner turned amateur sleuth Roxy Bloom is serving up all the fall coffees tourists love at the Neewollah Festival, where all the proceeds are going to save the Bee Farm from a major resort development.

When Camey Montgomery, owner of the Cocoon Inn-Honey Springs only Inn, is seen fighting with the development owner and he shows up dead in the Inn, she's named the number one suspect.

Roxy must put her sleuthing kills to work not only to prove Camey didn't kill anyone, but calm all the jittery citizens in Honey Springs by bringing the killer to justice.

If you like quaint, cozy, small towns with a tasty murder, you're going to love the KILLER COFFEE MYSTERIES! Each book can be read as a stand alone! Start your adventure now and buy them today!

Book Five in the very popular A Killer Coffee Mystery Series by USA Today Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wicked Moon: A Samantha Moon Paranormal Mystery (Vampire for Hire Book 23)*



  






*Samantha Moon is back and doing what she does best: solving crime, finding killers, and helping those who can't help themselves...*

For years, Samantha Moon has wanted to be normal. It seemed an impossible dream—right up until it happened.

Well, _sorta_ happened; after all, normality is a relative thing for a vampire detective.

With the final defeat of Elizabeth, Sam's world was rocked again. She lost her wings, her ability to read minds, and a particularly handy sword. Most important, though, is what she _gained_: an adopted daughter.

That said, nothing can take away her uncanny ability to solve crimes and catch the bad guy.

Now, after opening a new downtown office with the help of her daughter (who now works with her), a seemingly routine case walks in the door that soon proves that in Sam's life, nothing is ever simple. The death of a local importer/exporter appears on the surface to have been natural, but not everyone is convinced, especially a suspicious sister. Before long, Sam's got more suspects than answers, and worse, the killer knows she's closing in...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Disturbed Ground *



  






*The shocking true tale of a shape-shifting woman who fooled everyone – neighbors, clergy, even cops – when in fact she was the rarest of all criminals: a female serial killer.

Written by #1 New York Times bestselling author Carla Norton, Disturbed Ground is an extraordinary true crime story, haunting from beginning to end.*

Dorothea Puente’s tidy Sacramento boardinghouse was a well-known refuge for loners, misfits, pensioners, and veterans. They sometimes “wandered off” … but despite foul odors and strange events, no one guessed anything sinister. No one reported anyone missing. No one suspected the grandmotherly landlady who worked so hard in her garden.

But when shy, sweet Bert Montoya vanished, a tenacious social worker named Judy Moise grew suspicious of Dorothea. She filed a missing person’s report, launched a one-woman investigation, and at last persuaded police to take a closer look at Dorothea’s boardinghouse. They arrived with shovels.

But as the first of seven bodies was unearthed from her garden, Dorothea disappeared, leaving behind a firestorm of blame and confusion. How could this happen? Who was this chameleon-like killer? And just how long had she been getting away with murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prisoner*



  






*From the Amazon charts bestselling author of *_*The Snow Killer *_*comes a shocking thriller inspired by the true stories of a male prison officer in a women’s prison. *_*Prisoner *_*is about how far the inmates will go to survive behind bars, and the temptations and trials the prisoner officers deal with every day. Join Ross Greenwood for an insider’s glimpse into a secret world.*


Prison Officer Jim Dalton is used to walking the landings on the male side of Peterborough Prison. It’s a dangerous place, fuelled by testosterone-driven violence, but he’s done the job for a long time. He understands the unwritten rules, and he has the prisoners’ respect.

When a relative is sent to the jail, Dalton is transferred to the female side of the prison. His next shift is so easy, he can’t believe that the officers over there get paid the same wages. He sleeps well for the first time in years.

But when he is assigned to the young offenders’ wing, dealing with female prisoners no longer seems so simple. As every day passes, and he gets to know the women better, he is slowly drawn in to new traps and a new nightmare. One which could destroy everything.

* Ross Greenwood returns with this shocking, page-turning and utterly compelling glimpse behind the bars of a women's prison. From a man who walked the landings himself...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jury (Sisterhood Book 4) *



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author. “Fast paced and jam-packed with action . . . will please fans of her bloodthirsty-for-a-good-cause women.”—Booklist*

_Tea. Sympathy. Revenge. The Sisterhood has their own style of justice . . . _

The women of the Sisterhood know life isn’t fair, but that doesn’t mean they have to like it—or let it pass. Instead, these best friends share their joys, troubles, triumphs, heartaches and one collective mission: to right wrongs and bring justice where it is desperately needed. Even reeling from loss of one of their own, the Sisterhood is always prepared to rally behind a new friend. 

For years, Paula Woodley has suffered the broken bones and shattered self-esteem caused by an abusive marriage. But what can she do? Her high-profile, Washington powerbroker husband is not a man to be crossed. Or so he thinks. The Sisterhood may not be an organization found in any of his memos, but he’s about to take a meeting with them—and they’ll be setting the agenda . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sweet Revenge (Sisterhood Book 5)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author who’s “highly imaginative and always entertaining . . . a worthy chapter to this increasingly popular series” (Booklist).*

There are some things that a group of gracious ladies just can’t overlook—and doing one of their friends dirty is at the top of the list. That’s the mission of the Sisterhood, seven women who would do anything to help out one of their clan, especially when it means righting a wrong. And Isabelle Flanders has definitely been done wrong. 

Her former colleague, the conniving Rosemary, did everything in her power to ruin Isabelle, from framing her for a terrible drunk driving accident to stealing her husband and her architecture firm. Now, Isabelle’s formerly lovely life is in tatters while Rosemary scoops up the spoils. It’s enough to make any friend’s blood boil. Rosemary may think she’s flying high, but she’s about to tangle with the Sisterhood. And when the Sisterhood is on the case, revenge is swift, delicious, and oh-so-sweet . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Game Over (Sisterhood Book 17)*



  






*“Political intrigue, high-level high jinks, and characters with charisma to spare . . . a real crowd-pleaser” in the New York Times bestselling series (Booklist, starred review).*

With yet another successful assignment behind them, the ladies of the Sisterhood have enjoyed a relaxing break together and celebrated the wedding of Myra and Charles on Big Pine Mountain. But as soon as the newlyweds return from their shortened honeymoon, they are hit with some exciting yet unsettling news . . .

It seems their dear ally Lizzie Fox, recently ensconced as Chief White House Counsel, is rumored to be near the top of the short list for a soon to be vacated seat on the Supreme Court. While the Sisters are thrilled for Lizzie, they are concerned about her being ripped to shreds in the approval process, partly due to her connections with the Sisterhood. They also fear it will delay or even derail their long-awaited pardon promised to them by President Martine Connor. It will take a masterful plan—and loyal friends aiding them at every turn—for the Sisters to succeed in protecting Lizzie while securing their own freedom at last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Safe and Sound (Sisterhood Book 29)*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling author continues her thrilling series starring “spunky women who fight for truth, justice, and the American way” (Fresh Fiction on Final Justice).*

_The Sisterhood: a group of women from all walks of life bound by friendship and a quest for justice, who will not rest until every wrong is made right._

Isabelle Flanders Tookus isn’t expecting to involve the Sisterhood in a new mission when she strikes up a friendship with a curly-haired boy in her local park. Ben Ryan is an eight-year-old child genius, the grandson of millionaire Eleanor Lymen, who hired Izzy years ago to design an institute for gifted children. Ben’s mother passed away and Ben now lives with his stepfather and his wife. They’ve been using Ben’s trust fund to support their lavish lifestyle while shamefully neglecting Ben. And with the wife getting greedy, Ben’s safety is now in jeopardy.

Izzy’s first step: call in the Sisterhood. The second: track down Eleanor, who has mysteriously vanished on a secret mission of her own. Izzy, Annie, Myra, and the rest of the Sisters come together at Pinewood, thrilled to be united once more. Together they’ll lay a trap, one that will protect Eleanor’s beloved grandson, get him into the happy home he deserves, and provide the kind of creative, satisfying payback the Sisters dish out so well . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mercy River: A Thriller (Van Shaw Novels Book 4) *



  






Helping a fellow veteran accused of murder, Van Shaw is drawn into a dangerous labyrinth involving smuggled opioids, ruthless mercenaries, and deadly family secrets that will challenge his notions of brotherhood and justice in this riveting thriller from Anthony, Macavity and Strand Critics Award-winning author Glen Erik Hamilton.

When his friend Leo Pak is arrested on suspicion of murder and armed robbery, Van Shaw journeys to a remote Oregon county to help his fellow Ranger. Van had been Leo’s sergeant when they served with the 75th Regiment in Afghanistan, and back in the States, Leo had helped Van when he needed it most.

Arriving in the isolated town of Mercy River, Van learns that his troubled friend had planned to join a raucous three-day party that dominates the place for one weekend each year. Attended by hundreds of former and active Rangers, the event is more than just a reunion; it’s the central celebration of a growing support network called the Rally, founded and led by a highly decorated Special Operations general named Macomber.

But there’s more going on in Mercy River than just a bunch of Army hard cases blowing off steam. The murder victim—the owner of a local gun shop where Leo worked part time—was dealing in stolen heroin-grade opiates. Worse, the town has a dark history with a community of white supremacists, growing in strength and threatening to turn Mercy River into their private enclave.

The cops have damning evidence linking Leo to the murder, and Van knows that backwaters like Mercy River are notorious for protecting their own. His quest to clear Leo’s name will stir up old grudges and dark secrets beneath the surface of this secretive small town, pit his criminal instincts against his loyalties to his brothers in arms, and force him to question his own belief in putting justice above the letter of the law.

Glen Erik Hamilton creates crime fiction that pulsates with emotional intensity and is “as much fun to read as Lee Child’s Jack Reacher” (J. A. Jance). In _Mercy River_, Hamilton highlights the unique and powerful moral struggle inherent in Van Shaw’s iconoclastic character—an honorable man torn between upholding the law and breaking it to save innocent lives. Action-packed, riveting, and powerful, _Mercy River_ is a novel that goes to the heart and soul of what it means to be a hero in a corrupt and punishing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Interface: A Techno-Thriller (The Interface Series Book 1)*



  






Tom Faraday - new employee at the famous CERUS Biotech - wakes up after a Friday night party to find it's Monday, and he's lost the entire weekend. And that’s only the start of his problems…
25 years ago CERUS crossed boundaries that should not have been crossed. With Tom's help, they're about to try again. And what they have in mind will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Castle Breach (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 7)*



  






Neil Marston, the British spy from Operation Devil’s Fire and Saving Paris, is back. He’s impersonating an SS major assigned as a staff officer at the exclusive Hohenstein Castle, located south of Salzburg, Austria. The castle is known for elegantly hosting high level SS meetings throughout the war. He learns of a dinner meeting with no less than the Führer himself, who is making a rare appearance outside Germany. He advises England, and waits.

U.S. Army Ranger Sergeant Tom Dunn’s new assignment takes him and his men to Greece. The plan is to work with the Greek Resistance to destroy a German supply depot because the Germans are preparing to leave western Greece to face off against the Red Army steamrolling through the Balkans.

Marston’s request is approved and British Commando Sergeant Malcolm Saunders, recently married, earns the task of breaching the castle. His orders: kill the top Nazis who will be attending. Saunders and his squad rush to rehearse the attack and are then on their way to Austria.

At the castle, Hitler reveals surprising and exciting news. Another guest, a member of the Abwehr, Military Intelligence, presents the Führer with an intelligence coup that delights the dictator. Marston immediately recognizes the extreme danger it poses to the U.S. Army. He prays that Saunders arrives on time and can be flexible in his attack.

Saunders suddenly faces an impossible situation when things go deadly awry. He has no choice but to call for help from the one man who always delivers, Tom Dunn.

But Dunn has serious problems of his own in Greece.

Munsterman raises the stakes in book seven of the Sgt. Dunn WWII Action Thriller series. He takes the reader to the mountains of Austria and the coastline of Greece, blending history with an action-packed plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fast Food Nation: The Dark Side of the All-American Meal *



  






_New York Times_ Bestseller

“Schlosser has a flair for dazzling scene-setting and an arsenal of startling facts . . . _Fast Food Nation_ points the way but, to resurrect an old fast food slogan, the choice is yours.”—_Los Angeles Times_

In 2001, _Fast Food Nation_ was published to critical acclaim and became an international bestseller. Eric Schlosser’s exposé revealed how the fast food industry has altered the landscape of America, widened the gap between rich and poor, fueled an epidemic of obesity, and transformed food production throughout the world. The book changed the way millions of people think about what they eat and helped to launch today’s food movement.

In a new afterword for this edition, Schlosser discusses the growing interest in local and organic food, the continued exploitation of poor workers by the food industry, and the need to ensure that every American has access to good, healthy, affordable food. _Fast Food Nation_ is as relevant today as it was a decade ago. The book inspires readers to look beneath the surface of our food system, consider its impact on society and, most of all, think for themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crazy Horse: A Life *



  






Legends cloud the life of Crazy Horse, a seminal figure in American history but an enigma even to his own people in his own day. This superb biography looks back across more than 120 years at the life and death of this great Sioux warrior who became a reluctant leader at the Battle of Little Bighorn. With his uncanny gift for understanding the human psyche, Larry McMurtry animates the character of this remarkable figure, whose betrayal by white representatives of the U.S. government was a tragic turning point in the history of the West. A mythic figure puzzled over by generations of historians, Crazy Horse emerges from McMurtry’s sensitive portrait as the poignant hero of a long-since-vanished epoch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hard Times: An Oral History of the Great Depression *



  






*From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Good War: A masterpiece of modern journalism and “a huge anthem in praise of the American spirit” (Saturday Review).*

In this “invaluable record” of one of the most dramatic periods in modern American history, Studs Terkel recaptures the Great Depression of the 1930s in all its complexity. Featuring a mosaic of memories from politicians, businessmen, artists, striking workers, and Okies, from those who were just kids to those who remember losing a fortune, _Hard Times_ is not only a gold mine of information but a fascinating interplay of memory and fact, revealing how the 1929 stock market crash and its repercussions radically changed the lives of a generation. The voices that speak from the pages of this unique book are as timeless as the lessons they impart (_The New York Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Attack on Pearl Harbor: Strategy, Combat, Myths, Deceptions*



  






*“Uses modern methods of operational analysis to determine exactly how the Japanese planned and executed the great raid . . . a worthy, useful analysis” (Naval History).*

The December 7, 1941 attack on Pearl Harbor has been portrayed by historians as a dazzling success. With most American historians concentrating on command errors and the story of participants’ experiences, the Japanese attack has never been subjected to a comprehensive critical analysis of the military side of the operation.

This book presents a detailed evaluation of the attack on the operational and tactical level. It examines such questions as: Was the strategy underlying the attack sound? Were there flaws in planning or execution? How did Japanese military culture influence the planning? How risky was the attack? What did the Japanese expect to achieve, compared to what they did achieve? Were there Japanese blunders? What were their consequences? What might have been the results if the attack had not benefited from the mistakes of the American commanders?

The book also addresses the body of folklore about the attack, assessing contentious issues such as the skill level of the Japanese aircrew; whether mini submarines torpedoed _Oklahoma_ and _Arizona_, as has been recently claimed; whether the Japanese ever really considered launching a third-wave attack—and the consequences for the Naval Shipyard and the fuel storage tanks if it had been executed. In addition, the analysis has detected for the first time deceptions that a prominent Japanese participant in the attack placed into the historical record, most likely to conceal his blunders and enhance his reputation.

The centerpiece of the book is an analysis using modern Operations Research methods and computer simulations, as well as combat models developed between 1922 and 1946 at the US Naval War College. The analysis sheds new light on the strategy and tactics employed by Yamamoto to open the Pacific War, and offers a dramatically different appraisal of the effectiveness of the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T-34: The Red Army's Legendary Medium Tank (Images of War)*



  






*“The most iconic tank for the Red Army in World War II . . . a pictorial history of the design, development and usage of the T-34 and its derivatives.” —Military Archive Research*

It could be said that the T-34 was the tank that won the Second World War. In total, 57,000 were produced between 1941 and 1945. Stalin’s tank factories outstripped Hitler’s by a factor of three to one, and production of the T-34 also exceeded that of the famed American M4 Sherman. Not only did this output swamp German panzer production, the T-34 was a robust, no-frills war-winning design—easy to manufacture and reliable. Its sloping armor was innovative at the time, and its wide tracks suited it to off-road warfare. Crucially, it required little maintenance in comparison to German tanks, and its chassis was used as the basis for a range of assault guns: the SU-85, SU-100, and SU-122.

Anthony Tucker-Jones’s photographic history of this exceptional armored vehicle follows its story through the course of the war, from its combat debut against the Wehrmacht during Operation Barbarossa, through the Red Army’s defeats and retreats of 1941 and 1942, to the tide-turning victories at Stalingrad and Kursk, and on through the long, rapid Soviet advance across Ukraine and Byelorussia to Berlin. As well as a range of rare archive photographs and those of a surviving example of the T-34, the book features specially commissioned color illustrations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Battleship (Peter Padfield Naval History)*



  






*The battleship reigned supreme at sea from the 1860s to the 1940s, the ultimate symbol of naval power and national pride, queen on the naval chessboard.*

As a result, strategy and battle tactics changed in response to the mounting of ever larger guns with greater range and penetrative power, and the development of threatening new weapon systems, particularly torpedoes, torpedo boats, mines and submarines.

The author also explores the chilling reality of action with vivid descriptions of major naval battles including the Yalu in the first Sino-Japanese War, Tsushima in the Russo-Japanese War, Jutland in the First World War and many lesser known engagements.

_Battleship_ describes the evolution from the wooden man-of-war plated with iron armour to the great steel leviathan of the Second World War, and its ultimate displacement as arbiter of naval power by the aircraft carrier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battleship Builders: Constructing and Arming British Capital Ships *



  






*How shipbuilders, engine manufacturers, and more united to build Britain’s Grand Fleet: “Superbly written…One of the best naval titles I have seen.”—Marine News*

The launch in 1906 of HMS _Dreadnought_, the world’s first all-big-gun battleship, rendered all existing battle fleets obsolete, but at the same time it wiped out the Royal Navy’s numerical advantage, so expensively maintained for decades. Already locked in the same arms race with Germany, Britain urgently needed to build an entirely new battle fleet of these larger, more complex, and costlier vessels.

In this she succeeded spectacularly; in little over a decade fifty such ships were completed, almost exactly double what Germany achieved. It was only made possible by a vast industrial nexus of shipbuilders, engine manufacturers, armament fleets, and specialist armor producers, whose contribution to the Grand Fleet is too often ignored. This heroic achievement, and how it was done, is the subject of this book. It charts the rise of the large industrial conglomerates that were key to this success, looks at the reaction to fast-moving technical changes, and analyzes the politics of funding this vast national effort, both before and beyond the Great War. It also attempts to assess the true cost—and value—of the Grand Fleet in terms of the resources consumed. And finally, by way of contrast, it describes the effects of the postwar recession, industrial contraction, and the very different responses to rearmament in the run up to the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Big Gun Battles: Warship Duels of the Second World War*




  






*This naval history of WWII explores the advancing technology and tactics of battleships through a fascinating survey of ship-to-ship duels.*

While many naval battles of the Second World War were decided by the torpedo or the aerial bomb, there was a surprising number of traditional ship-to-ship engagements involving the big guns of battleships and cruisers. _Big Gun Battles _recounts some of the most significant and technically fascinating of these gunfire duels in a narrative that combines lively storytelling with an in-depth understanding of the factors influencing victory or defeat.

Covering all theatres of the naval war from 1939 until the Japanese surrender, the selected incidents demonstrate the changing face of surface warfare under the influence of rapidly improving fire-control systems, radar, and other technologies. By 1945, battleships achieved the pinnacle of gunnery excellence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Himmler (Peter Padfield's Second World War) *



  






*A grimly compelling study of Hitler’s SS and Gestapo chief who masterminded the attempted extermination of the Jewish race in Europe.

Peter Padfield* explores Himmler’s mind through his diaries, letters, ordinances and speeches, and suggests that the roots of his sadistic career lay in his appearance and physique which fell far below that of the ‘Aryan’ warrior idealized by the Nazis; his complementary fantasies of being hard and ruthless were realized through the systems of repression and mass murder he created and controlled.

A believer in the myth of a former ‘Aryan’ master race unpolluted by interbreeding with inferior peoples, he took charge of resettling eastern Europe with a new ‘Aryan’ aristocracy. His SS men were selected for ‘racial’ appearance and pure ancestry, and were encouraged to propagate with similarly select women.

A politician of guile, he amassed such power that at the end he was the one man who could have toppled Hitler before Germany went down to defeat; that he shrank from this is the measure of his essentially subordinate character.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Leningrad: Hero City (Images of War)*



  






The 900-day siege of the Soviet city of Leningrad by the combined forces of the Germans and the Finns is one of the most remarkable, and terrible, events of the Second World War, yet until recently it has not received the attention it deserves it has been overshadowed by other massive confrontations on the Eastern Front, at Stalingrad and Kursk. And rarely has the compelling story of the siege been told through graphic wartime photographs like those that author Nik Cornish has collected for this book. Many of these images have not been published before, and they give an unflinching insight into the reality of the conditions of the siege as it was experienced by the soldiers on each side and by the civilians trapped in the city who were threatened by starvation, disease, shelling and assault. The entire course of the siege is covered, from the encirclement of September 1941, through the successive attempts by the Wehrmacht to break in and the dogged, sometimes desperate defense put up by the Red Army, to the withdrawal of the Germans and the lifting of the siege in January 1944. Nik Cornishs portrait of the ruthless struggle of Hitlers armies to capture the second city of the Soviet Union and the determination and suffering of the defenders will be fascinating reading for everyone who is interested in the war on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gunpowder Moon*



  







*An Amazon Best Books of the Year selection*
*BookBub Breakout Debut Novels of Winter 2018*
*The Verge―18 Science Fiction and Fantasy Books to Read in February*
*Barnes & Noble—One of 25 Sci-Fi/Fantasy Debuts to Watch for in 2018*
*Nerdmuch—Best New Sci-Fi & Fantasy Books of 2018*
*Bookish—Winter 2018’s Hottest Sci-Fi and Fantasy Books*
*Library Journal: Spring/Summer Best Debut Novels*
*“Interesting quirks and divided loyalties flesh out this first novel in which sf and mystery intersect in a well-crafted plot...Pedreira’s science thriller powerfully highlights the human politics and economics from the seemingly desolate expanse of the moon. It will attract readers who enjoyed Andy Weir’s lunar crime caper Artemis.” -- Library Journal, starred review*

A realistic and chilling vision of life on the Moon, where dust kills as easily as the vacuum of space…but murder is even quicker—a fast-paced, cinematic science fiction thriller, this debut novel combines the inventiveness of _The Martian_, the intrigue of _The Expanse_, and the thrills of_ Red Rising_.

The Moon smells like gunpowder. Every lunar walker since Apollo 11 has noticed it: a burnt-metal scent that reminds them of war. Caden Dechert, the chief of the U.S. mining operation on the edge of the Sea of Serenity, thinks the smell is just a trick of the mind—a reminder of his harrowing days as a Marine in the war-torn Middle East back on Earth.

It’s 2072, and lunar helium-3 mining is powering the fusion reactors that are bringing Earth back from environmental disaster. But competing for the richest prize in the history of the world has destroyed the oldest rule in space: Safety for All. When a bomb kills one of Dechert’s diggers on Mare Serenitatis, the haunted veteran goes on the hunt to expose the culprit before more blood is spilled.

But as Dechert races to solve the first murder in the history of the Moon, he gets caught in the crosshairs of two global powers spoiling for a fight. Reluctant to be the match that lights this powder-keg, Dechert knows his life and those of his crew are meaningless to the politicians. Even worse, he knows the killer is still out there, hunting.

In his desperate attempts to save his crew and prevent the catastrophe he sees coming, the former Marine uncovers a dangerous conspiracy that, with one spark, can ignite a full lunar war, wipe out his team . . . and perhaps plunge the Earth back into darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*KOBANI: This is the Future of War (Future War)*



  






*"10/10: A multifaceted, action-packed war thriller" - PUBLISHERS WEEKLY BOOKLIFE PRIZE

"With compelling characters, cleverly written dialogue, and a riveting narrative that freezes your blood at times, Kobani is a blockbuster of a novel" - Readers' Favorite, 5 Stars.

"Kobani is a high octane drama of land and air combat fought with the best in futuristic weaponry...Holden balances this with intricate backstories and motivations for his capable and steadfast characters, offering up fleshed-out human stories amid all the high-tech toys. Military thriller fans, war buffs, Middle East politics junkies, and sci-fi enthusiasts will immerse themselves in Holden’s epic tale of regional politics and potential for worldwide conflict." BookLife*

A frighteningly authentic vision of future war, Kobani is as prophetic as it is unnerving. Through puppet nations, the world's superpowers duel in the Middle East using weapons that are prototypes today, but will be a reality in ten years. With characters you will never forget, Kobani is fast-paced, believable and chilling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fixer Upper: A Novel*



  






*“Entirely satisfying, an expert balance of warmth and compassion, terrific supporting characters, a little steamy sex, and just enough suspense to keep you from guessing how it will all go down.” — Atlanta Journal-Constitution

A sassy, sexy, sometimes poignant look at small town Southern life, as only New York Times bestseller Mary Kay Andrews can tell it.*

_The Fixer Upper_ is a must-read for fans of Fannie Flagg, Sophie Kinsella, the Ya-Yas, and the Sweet Potato Queens, and for every reader obsessed with decorating and home repair. It is a truly delectable story of a woman whose professional fall from grace lands her back in a hometown she never knew, amongst a gothic Southern family she’s never met, and saddled with a task she could never have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dropping Like Pies (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 11)*



  






*Apple pie. Worth killing for.*

_Dropping Like Pies is a cozy mystery masterpiece of comedy, suspense and intrigue. The best new cozy of the year, from the hottest new author._

When heartbroken Chelsea moves from the city up to the family orchard, she hopes for relaxing afternoons, picturesque sunsets, and lots of warm apple pie…

...what she gets is one dead body after another, and more romantic interest than she knows what to do with.

It's true, in this story, someone drops a pie. And that's a tragedy. But there's also a murder unlike any that's happened in Pine Grove before and only the world's best amateur female detectives have a hope at solving it.

Lucky for this small town, Miss May is more than a baker. She's also a retired NYC prosecutor. And Miss May and Chelsea have gotten pretty good at solving even the twistiest and turniest of mysteries.

This killer was so careful, precise and methodical, but they still left a tiny trail of bread crumbs for our girls to follow, and our sleuths are determined to keep the hunt going until the killer is found.

The girls are threatened in this story and they know they might end up dead if they don't solve the mystery soon. So they work hard and fast, only stopping occasionally at their favorite restaurants to eat comfort food and talk the whole thing over.

You’ll love this cozy because everyone loves characters who feel like friends, and mysteries with lots of comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl from Silent Lake: A totally gripping and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Kay Sharp Book 1)*



  






*Her daughter, with emerald eyes and the sweetest smile, is everything to her. Her whole world. “Mommy,” the little girl says, touching her mother’s face with trembling fingers before she’s torn away. “Don’t cry.” Will she ever see her again?*

When single mother *Alison Nolan* sets off with her six-year-old daughter, *Hazel*, she can’t wait to spend precious time with her girl. A vacation in Silent Lake, where snow-topped mountains are surrounded by the colors of fall, is just what they need. But hours later, Alison and Hazel vanish into thin air.

*Detective Kay Sharp* rushes to the scene. The only evidence that they were ever there is an abandoned rental car with a suitcase in the back, gummy bears in the open glove compartment and a teddy bear on the floor.

Kay’s mind spins. A week before, the body of another woman from out of town was found wrapped in a blanket, her hair braided and tied with feathers. Instinct tells her that the cases are connected––and it won’t be long until more innocent lives are lost.

As Kay leads a frenzied search, time is against her, but she vows that Alison and little Hazel will be found alive. She works around the clock, even though the small town is up in arms, saying she’s asking too many questions. Then she uncovers a vital clue – a photograph of the blanket that the first victim was buried in.

Just when Kay thinks she’s found the missing piece, she realises she’s being watched. Is she getting too close, or is her own past catching up with her?

With a little girl’s life on the line, Kay will stop at nothing. But will it be enough to get inside the mind of the most twisted killer she has ever encountered, or will another blameless child be taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Missing and Endangered: A Brady Novel of Suspense*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Cochise County Sheriff Joanna Brady’s professional and personal lives collide when her college-age daughter is involved in a missing persons case in this evocative and atmospheric mystery in J. A. Jance’s New York Times bestselling suspense series, set in the beautiful desert country of the American Southwest.*

When Jennifer Brady returns to Northern Arizona University for her sophomore year, she quickly becomes a big sister to her new roommate, Beth Rankin, a brilliant yet sheltered sixteen-year-old freshman. For a homeschooled Beth, college is her first taste of both freedom and unfettered access to the internet, and Jenny is concerned that she’s too naïve and rebellious for her own good.

Her worries are well-founded because one day Beth vanishes, prompting Jenny to alert campus authorities, local police, and her mom, Sheriff Joanna Brady—who calls in a favor. Beth is found, but Jenny’s concern has unwittingly put her in the crosshairs of a criminal bent on revenge.

With Christmas vacation approaching, and Beth at war with her parents, Jenny invites Beth to the shelter of the Brady home. While Joanna is sympathetic, she’s caught up in a sensitive case—an officer-involved shooting that has placed the lives of two young children in jeopardy—leaving her stretched thin to help a fragile young woman recently gone missing and endangered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*New York Dead: The First Stone Barrington Novel (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 1) *



  






*The first novel in the thrilling Stone Barrington Series by #1 New York Times Bestselling author Stuart Woods*

Everyone is always telling Stone Barrington that he's too smart to be a cop, but it’s pure luck that places him on the streets in the dead of night, just in time to witness the horrifying incident that turns his life inside out.

Suddenly he’s on the front page of every New York newspaper, and his life is hopelessly entwined in the increasingly shocking life (and perhaps death) of Sasha Nijinsky, the country's hottest and most beautiful television anchorwoman.

No matter where he turns, the case is waiting for him, haunting his nights and turning his days into a living hell. Stone finds himself caught in a perilous web of unspeakable crimes, dangerous friends, and sexual depravity that has throughout it one common thread: Sasha.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Wife*



  






*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

She’s a total stranger. But she knows who you are…*

Suzi did a bad thing. She’s paying for it now, pregnant, scared, and living in an isolated cottage with her jealous husband, Nick.

When Nora moves into the only house nearby, Suzi is delighted to have a friend. So much so that she’s almost tempted to tell Nora her terrible secret. But there’s more to Nora than meets the eye. It’s impossible—does she already know what Suzi did?

Meanwhile, Elle spends her days in her perfect home, fixated on keeping up appearances. But when her husband betrays her, it unravels a secret going all the way back to her childhood. She’ll do whatever it takes to hold on to him, even if that means murder. After all, she’s done it before…

Caught up in their own secrets and lies, these strangers will soon realise they have more in common than they could ever have imagined. When a shocking event brings them together, their lives will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Man Who Stands Tall : The Jack Reacher Cases (Complete Books #10, #11 & #12) (The Jack Reacher Cases Boxset Book 4)*



  






*A USA TODAY BESTSELLING SERIES*
_THREE FULL-LENGTH JACK REACHER THRILLERS!_

*THE MAN WHO STANDS TALL*: In the action-packed tenth installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, Lauren Pauling's sister is kidnapped. Pauling races to find out who abducted her and why. She enlists the help of south Florida PI Wade Carver and soon, she learns the crime is tied to Jack Reacher.

*THE MAN WHO WORKS ALONE*: In the explosive 11th installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, a famous and wealthy Silicon Valley CEO is found murdered in Las Vegas. A mercenary sent to retrieve classified documents is mortally wounded and calls Michael Tallon for help. Soon, Tallon and Lauren Pauling discover a murderous organization with a deadly plan that will change the world forever. 

*A MAN BUILT FOR JUSTICE*: In the explosive 12th installment of the bestselling Jack Reacher Cases series, former FBI agent Lauren Pauling is hired by a law firm's mysterious client to investigate the disappearance of a young man in Belize. The boy may, or may not be, Jack Reacher's son. Pauling soon finds herself in a complex web of dangerous lies and murderous secrets. 

*READ THE THRILLING SERIES THAT'S BEEN FEATURED IN USA TODAY TWICE!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Law of Innocence (Mickey Haller Book 6)*



  






*Lincoln Lawyer Mickey Haller is back on the job in this heart-stopping thriller from a renowned #1 New York Times bestselling author.

“One of the finest legal thrillers of the last decade” —Associated Press*

On the night he celebrates a big win, defense attorney Mickey Haller is pulled over by police, who find the body of a former client in the trunk of his Lincoln. Haller is immediately charged with murder but can’t post the exorbitant $5 million bail slapped on him by a vindictive judge.

Mickey elects to represent himself and is forced to mount his defense from his jail cell in the Twin Towers Correctional Center in downtown Los Angeles. All the while he needs to look over his shoulder—as an officer of the court he is an instant target, and he makes few friends when he reveals a corruption plot within the jail.

But the bigger plot is the one against him. Haller knows he’s been framed, whether by a new enemy or an old one. As his trusted team, including his half-brother, Harry Bosch, investigates, Haller must use all his skills in the courtroom to counter the damning evidence against him.

Even if he can obtain a not-guilty verdict, Mickey understands that it won’t be enough. In order to be truly exonerated, he must find out who really committed the murder and why. That is the law of innocence.

In his highest stakes case yet, the Lincoln Lawyer fights for his life and proves again why he is “a worthy colleague of Atticus Finch . . . in the front of the pack in the legal thriller game” (_Los Angeles Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tattooist of Auschwitz: A Novel*



  






*The #1 International Bestseller & New York Times Bestseller*

This beautiful, illuminating tale of hope and courage is based on interviews that were conducted with Holocaust survivor and Auschwitz-Birkenau tattooist Ludwig (Lale) Sokolov—an unforgettable love story in the midst of atrocity.

_*“The Tattooist of Auschwitz*_* is an extraordinary document, a story about the extremes of human behavior existing side by side: calculated brutality alongside impulsive and selfless acts of love. I find it hard to imagine anyone who would not be drawn in, confronted and moved. I would recommend it unreservedly to anyone, whether they’d read a hundred Holocaust stories or none.”—Graeme Simsion, internationally-bestselling author of The Rosie Project*

In April 1942, Lale Sokolov, a Slovakian Jew, is forcibly transported to the concentration camps at Auschwitz-Birkenau. When his captors discover that he speaks several languages, he is put to work as a _Tätowierer_ (the German word for tattooist), tasked with permanently marking his fellow prisoners.

Imprisoned for over two and a half years, Lale witnesses horrific atrocities and barbarism—but also incredible acts of bravery and compassion. Risking his own life, he uses his privileged position to exchange jewels and money from murdered Jews for food to keep his fellow prisoners alive.

One day in July 1942, Lale, prisoner 32407, comforts a trembling young woman waiting in line to have the number 34902 tattooed onto her arm. Her name is Gita, and in that first encounter, Lale vows to somehow survive the camp and marry her.

A vivid, harrowing, and ultimately hopeful re-creation of Lale Sokolov's experiences as the man who tattooed the arms of thousands of prisoners with what would become one of the most potent symbols of the Holocaust, _The Tattooist of Auschwitz_ is also a testament to the endurance of love and humanity under the darkest possible conditions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lady in Waiting: My Extraordinary Life in the Shadow of the Crown*



  






*Discover untold secrets with this extraordinary memoir of drama and tragedy by Anne Glenconner—a close member of the royal circle and lady-in-waiting to Princess Margaret. *

Anne Glenconner has been at the center of the royal circle from childhood, when she met and befriended the future Queen Elizabeth II and her sister, the Princess Margaret. Though the firstborn child of the 5th Earl of Leicester, who controlled one of the largest estates in England, as a daughter she was deemed "the greatest disappointment" and unable to inherit. Since then she has needed all her resilience to survive court life with her sense of humor intact.

A unique witness to landmark moments in royal history, Maid of Honor at Queen Elizabeth's coronation, and a lady in waiting to Princess Margaret until her death in 2002, Anne's life has encompassed extraordinary drama and tragedy. In _Lady in Waiting_, she will share many intimate royal stories from her time as Princess Margaret's closest confidante as well as her own battle for survival: her broken-off first engagement on the basis of her "mad blood"; her 54-year marriage to the volatile, unfaithful Colin Tennant, Lord Glenconner, who left his fortune to a former servant; the death in adulthood of two of her sons; a third son she nursed back from a six-month coma following a horrific motorcycle accident. Through it all, Anne has carried on, traveling the world with the royal family, including visiting the White House, and developing the Caribbean island of Mustique as a safe harbor for the rich and famous-hosting Mick Jagger, David Bowie, Raquel Welch, and many other politicians, aristocrats, and celebrities.

With unprecedented insight into the royal family, _Lady in Waiting_ is a witty, candid, dramatic, at times heart-breaking personal story capturing life in a golden cage for a woman with no inheritance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*James Baldwin: A Biography *



  






James Baldwin was one of the great writers of the last century. In works that have become part of the American canon—_Go Tell It on a Mountain_, _Giovanni’s Room_, _Another Country_, _The Fire Next Time_, and _The Evidence of Things Not Seen_—he explored issues of race and racism in America, class distinction, and sexual difference. A gay, African American writer who was born in Harlem, he found the freedom to express himself living in exile in Paris. When he returned to America to cover the Civil Rights movement, he became an activist and controversial spokesman for the movement, writing books that became bestsellers and made him a celebrity, landing him on the cover of _Time_.

In this biography, which _Library Journal_ called “indispensable,” David Leeming creates an intimate portrait of a complex, troubled, driven, and brilliant man. He plumbs every aspect of Baldwin’s life: his relationships with the unknown and the famous, including painter Beauford Delaney, Richard Wright, Lorraine Hansberry, Marlon Brando, Harry Belafonte, Lena Horne, and childhood friend Richard Avedon; his expatriate years in France and Turkey; his gift for compassion and love; the public pressures that overwhelmed his quest for happiness, and his passionate battle for black identity, racial justice, and to “end the racial nightmare and achieve our country.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tyrants of Syracuse Volume II: War in Ancient Sicily, 367–211 BC*
.


  






This is the story of one of the most important classical cities, Syracuse, and its struggles (both internal and external) for freedom and survival. Situated at the heart of the Mediterranean, Syracuse was caught in the middle as Carthage, Pyrrhus of Epirus, Athens and then Rome battled to gain control of Sicily. The threat of expansionist enemies on all sides made for a tumultuous situation within the city, resulting in repeated coups that threw up a series of remarkable tyrants, such as Gelon, Timoleon and Dionysius. In this first volume Jeff Champion traces the course of Syracuse's wars under the tyrants from the Battle of Himera (480 BC) against the Carthaginians down to the death of Dionysius I (367 BC), whose reign proved to be the high tide of the city's power and influence. One of the highlights along the way is the city's heroic resistance to, and eventual decisive defeat of, the Athenian expeditionary force that besieged them for over two years (415-413 BC), an event with massive ramifications for the Greek world. This is the eventful life story of one of the forgotten major powers of the ancient Mediterranean world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hellmira: The Union's Most Infamous Civil War Prison Camp—Elmira, NY (Emerging Civil War Series) *



  






*An in-depth history of the inhumane Union Civil War prison camp that became known as “the Andersonville of the North.”*

Long called by some the “Andersonville of the North,” the prisoner of war camp in Elmira, New York, is remembered as the most notorious of all Union-run POW camps. It existed only from the summer of 1864 to July 1865, but in that time, and for long after, it became darkly emblematic of man’s inhumanity to man. Confederate prisoners called it “Hellmira.”

Hastily constructed, poorly planned, and overcrowded, prisoner of war camps North and South were dumping grounds for the refuse of war. An unfortunate necessity, both sides regarded the camps as temporary inconveniences—and distractions from the important task of winning the war. There was no need, they believed, to construct expensive shelters or provide better rations. They needed only to sustain life long enough for the war to be won. Victory would deliver prisoners from their conditions. As a result, conditions in the prisoner of war camps amounted to a great humanitarian crisis, the extent of which could hardly be understood even after the blood stopped flowing on the battlefields.

In the years after the war, as Reconstruction became increasingly bitter, the North pointed to Camp Sumter—better known as the Andersonville POW camp in Americus, Georgia—as evidence of the cruelty and barbarity of the Confederacy. The South, in turn, cited the camp in Elmira as a place where Union authorities withheld adequate food and shelter and purposefully caused thousands to suffer in the bitter cold. This finger-pointing by both sides would go on for over a century. And as it did, the legend of Hellmira grew.

In this book, Derek Maxfield contextualizes the rise of prison camps during the Civil War, explores the failed exchange of prisoners, and tells the tale of the creation and evolution of the prison camp in Elmira. In the end, Maxfield suggests that it is time to move on from the blame game and see prisoner of war camps—North and South—as a great humanitarian failure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Enola Gay: Mission to Hiroshima*



  






*From the*_*New York Times*_*–bestselling coauthors: A “fascinating . . . unrivaled” history of the B-29 and its fateful mission to drop the atomic bomb on Hiroshima (*_*The New York Times Book Review*_*).*


Painstakingly researched, the story behind the decision to send the _Enola Gay_ to bomb Hiroshima is told through firsthand sources. From diplomatic moves behind the scenes to Japanese actions and the US Army Air Force’s call to action, no detail is left untold.

Touching on the early days of the Manhattan Project and the first inkling of an atomic bomb, investigative journalist Gordon Thomas and his writing partner Max Morgan-Witts, take WWII enthusiasts through the training of the crew of the _Enola Gay_ and the challenges faced by pilot Paul Tibbets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Escape of the Amethyst*



  






*The astounding true story of the ordeal and escape of the British frigate Amethyst from Chinese Communist batteries in the Yangtze River in April 1949.

Ideal for readers of Giles Milton, Maurice Buckmaster and Ben Macintyre.*

In the early morning of 20th April 1949, HMS _Amethyst_ was fulfilling orders to travel to Nanking to stand guard for the British Embassy during the height of the Chinese Civil War when she was fired upon by guns from the riverbank.

Shells pounded into the ship, killing the commanding officer and destroyed the bridge before the ship grounded on the bank.

*How did the Amethyst escape the battering of Chinese Communist guns?*

C. E. Lucas Phillips’s _Escape of the Amethyst_ was written with the full assistance of Commander J. S. Kerans, DSO RN, who took over control of the _Amethyst_, and utilises a wealth of Admiralty records, much of which was previously classified as Secret, to provide a vivid account of this extraordinary moment in the history of the Royal Navy.

‘An easy winner for sheer excitement’_ New Statesman_

‘It is a great and unique story, and no one could record it more skilfully than C. E. Lucas Phillips, whose book on the Royal Marines’ war-time raid on Bordeaux harbour, _Cockleshell Heroes_, has become a bestseller.’ _RUSI Journal_

An ‘epic in the history of the Navy’ Admiral Sir Patrick Brind, Commander-in-Chief Far East Fleet.

The escape captured the imagination of the world and the ship received the following message from H.M. King George VI: ‘Please convey to the commanding officer and ship's company of H.M.S. _Amethyst_ my hearty congratulations on their daring exploit to rejoin the Fleet. The courage, skill and determination shown by all on board have my highest commendation. Splice the mainbrace.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Soldier's Story: Forever Changed: An Infantryman's Saga of Life and Death in Vietnam*



  






Award-winning book! Colorado Independent Publishers Association First Place Autobiography EVVY Book Awards 2017.The story of a young man's transition from his peaceful life in small-town Iowa to facing firefights and booby traps as an infantryman in Vietnam. The book describes the harsh living conditions, the intensity of combat and the emotional impact of losing friends who were killed in action. The story continues by detailing how the author was seriously wounded and his seven-month recovery. The author shares his view of the war and the long-term impact upon those who served in combat during America's most controversial war. The book concludes with the author's experience of returning to Vietnam in 2013 to visit some of the sites where he served during the war. The book tells what was asked of young men when they were thrown into combat in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*I Came Home, But It Wasn't Me: The memoirs of a Vietnam Combat Veteran as a Recon Scout "LRRP"*



  






Bruce Wm. Taneski’s memoir comes full circle when he sits on his pack and eats a can of C-Ration spaghetti and meatballs while looking down at one of the two NVA soldiers he had shot dead a few minutes earlier. “Don’t mean nothing,” he thought. However, deep down inside, he knew it did. Eight months earlier, as an FNG literally stained from head to foot with blood and guts, he had stared in disbelief at a door gunner who casually ate a can of peaches while his helicopter lifted off with the dismembered remains of men Taneski had helped put into body bags. Writing this book was part of Taneski’s treatment for PTSD, initially diagnosed in 1982. Along with his forty-five-year-old memories, he used after-action reports, maps, and letters he wrote home as source material. His subtitle spells out his wartime duties. Because his story is therapeutic, Taneski explains everything in detail, down to the nuts and bolts of his P-38 can opener. At times, he writes with the innocence of a young man seeing the world for the first time. He shares the teachings of his sergeants, which Taneski took to heart to succeed in Vietnam. Much of this true story describes, “many of the mundane missions we went on,” which involved “just humping through the jungle fighting the red ants, leeches and mosquitoes.” Taneski’s year peaked with two major operations. The first was the 199th’s final six-day sweep before returning to Fort Benning. The operation captured thirty-three NVA, while destroying an enemy hospital, training camp, and five hamlets. The second was a 5th Infantry Division engagement against a new NVA base camp near the DMZ, where Taneski finished his last month’s in country. Nevertheless, the book clearly tells who Bruce Taneski is and why, which is its purpose.—Henry Zeybel Vietnam Veterans of America Books in Review II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Run Through the Jungle: Real Adventures in Vietnam with the 173Rd Airborne Brigade*



  






An authentic account of combat with an airborne company in the waterlogged rice paddies and demanding jungles of South Vietnam. Share the experiences of fighting men under punishing conditions, extreme temperatures, and intense monsoon rains as they search for the enemy in the rugged mountains and teeming lowlands. Relive all the terror, humor, and sadness of one mans tour of duty with real-life action in spectacular stunning detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Simple Soldier*



  






The United States Army drafted Steve in 1969. Like many young men, he was unaware of the consequences of being drafted until being sent to Vietnam. Although his father was also drafted into the Armed Forces for World War II, nothing could have prepared Steve for the year of duty to come. Growing up in a large family, he developed a talent early on for storytelling. His accounts of Vietnam will have you imagining him sitting across a campfire telling his story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Book of M: A Novel*



  






*Brad Thor's Summer 2018 Fiction Pick for THE TODAY SHOW!*

"Eerie, dark, and compelling, [_The Book of M_] will not disappoint lovers of _The Passage _(2010) and _Station Eleven _(2014)_." --Booklist_

*WHAT WOULD YOU GIVE UP TO REMEMBER?*

Set in a dangerous near future world, _The Book of M_ tells the captivating story of a group of ordinary people caught in an extraordinary catastrophe who risk everything to save the ones they love. It is a sweeping debut that illuminates the power that memories have not only on the heart, but on the world itself.

One afternoon at an outdoor market in India, a man’s shadow disappears—an occurrence science cannot explain. He is only the first. The phenomenon spreads like a plague, and while those afflicted gain a strange new power, it comes at a horrible price: the loss of all their memories.

Ory and his wife Max have escaped the Forgetting so far by hiding in an abandoned hotel deep in the woods. Their new life feels almost normal, until one day Max’s shadow disappears too.

Knowing that the more she forgets, the more dangerous she will become to Ory, Max runs away. But Ory refuses to give up the time they have left together. Desperate to find Max before her memory disappears completely, he follows her trail across a perilous, unrecognizable world, braving the threat of roaming bandits, the call to a new war being waged on the ruins of the capital, and the rise of a sinister cult that worships the shadowless.

As they journey, each searches for answers: for Ory, about love, about survival, about hope; and for Max, about a new force growing in the south that may hold the cure.

Like _The Passage_ and _Station Eleven_, this haunting, thought-provoking, and beautiful novel explores fundamental questions of memory, connection, and what it means to be human in a world turned upside down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Good Clean Fun: Misadventures in Sawdust at Offerman Woodshop*



  






*After two New York Times bestsellers, Nick Offerman—woodworker, actor, comedian, and co-host of NBC’s crafting competition series Making It—returns with the subject for which he’s known best—his incredible real-life woodshop.*

Nestled among the glitz and glitter of Tinseltown is a testament to American elbow grease and an honest-to-god hard day’s work: Offerman Woodshop. Captained by hirsute woodworker, actor, comedian, and writer Nick Offerman, the shop produces not only fine handcrafted furniture, but also fun stuff—kazoos, baseball bats, ukuleles, mustache combs, even cedar-strip canoes.

Now Nick and his ragtag crew of champions want to share their experience of working at the Woodshop, tell you all about their passion for the discipline of woodworking, and teach you how to make a handful of their most popular projects along the way. This book takes readers behind the scenes of the woodshop, both inspiring and teaching them to make their own projects and besotting them with the infectious spirit behind the shop and its complement of dusty wood-elves.

In these pages you will find a variety of projects for every skill level, with personal, easy-to-follow instructions by the OWS woodworkers themselves; and, what’s more, this tutelage is augmented by mouth-watering color photos (Nick calls it "wood porn"). You will also find writings by Nick, offering recipes for both comestibles and mirth, humorous essays, odes to his own woodworking heroes, insights into the ethos of woodworking in modern America, and other assorted tomfoolery. 

Whether you’ve been working in your own shop for years, or if holding this stack of compressed wood pulp is as close as you’ve ever come to milling lumber, or even if you just love Nick Offerman’s brand of bucolic yet worldly wisdom, you’ll find _Good Clean Fun _full of useful, illuminating, and entertaining information.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Can I Talk If My Lips Don't Move?: Inside My Autistic Mind*



  






An astounding new work by the author of The Mind Tree that offers a rare insight into the autistic mind and how it thinks, sees, and reacts to the world. When he was three years old, Tito was diagnosed as severely autistic, but his remarkable mother, Soma, determined that he would overcome the “problem” by teaching him to read and write. The result was that between the ages of eight and eleven he wrote stories and poems of exquisite beauty, which Dr. Oliver Sacks called “amazing and shocking.” Their eloquence gave lie to all our assumptions about autism. Here Tito goes even further and writes of how the autistic mind works, how it views the outside world and the “normal” people he deals with daily, how he tells his stories to the mirror and hears stories back, how sounds become colors, how beauty fills his mind and heart. With this work, Tito—whom Portia Iversen, co-founder of Cure Autism Now, has described as “a window into autism such as the world has never seen”—gives the world a beacon of hope. For if he can do it, why can’t others? “Brave, bold, and deeply felt, this book shows that much we might have believed about autism can be wrong.”—Boston Globe


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Winthrop Woman *



  






*Colonial America holds friendship, hardship, and love for a bold woman in this classic historical romance from the bestselling author of Green Darkness.*

In 1631 Elizabeth Winthrop, newly widowed with an infant daughter, set sail for the New World. Against a background of rigidity and conformity she dared to befriend Anne Hutchinson at the moment of her banishment from the Massachusetts Bay Colony; dared to challenge a determined army captain bent on the massacre of her friends the Siwanoy Indians; and, above all, dared to love a man as her heart and her whole being commanded. And so, as a response to this almost unmatched courage and vitality, Governor John Winthrop came to refer to this woman in the historical records of the time as his “unregenerate niece.”

Anya Seton’s riveting historical novel portrays the fortitude, humiliation, and ultimate triumph of the Winthrop woman, who believed in a concept of happiness transcending that of her own day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Revelation: A Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery (Matthew Shardlake Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*The Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery series continues with this fourth suspenseful installment by the bestselling author of Winter in Madrid and Dominion*

In 1543, while Tudor England is abuzz with King Henry VIII's wooing of Lady Catherine Parr, Matthew Shardlake is working to defend a teenage boy, a religious fanatic being held in the infamous Bedlam hospital for the insane. Then, when an old friend is murdered, Shardlake's search for the killer leads him back not only to Bedlam but also to Catherine Parr-and the dark prophecies of the Book of Revelation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heartstone: A Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery (Matthew Shardlake Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*The epic fifth novel in the Matthew Shardlake Tudor Mystery series by the bestselling author of Winter in Madrid and Dominion*

Summer 1545. A massive French armada is threatening England, and Henry VIII has plunged the country into economic crisis to finance the war. Meanwhile, an old servant of Queen Catherine Parr has asked Matthew Shardlake to investigate claims of "monstrous" wrongs committed against a young ward of the court. As the French fleet approaches, Shardlake's inquiries reunite him with an old friend-and an old enemy close to the throne.

This fast-paced fifth installment in C. J. Sansom's "richly entertaining and reassuringly scholarly series" (Marilyn Stasio, _The New York Times Book Review_) will enchant fans of _Wolf Hall_, _Bring Up the Bodies_, and _The Other Boleyn Girl_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Smoke and Mirrors (Brighton Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*“Another great series.” — San Jose Mercury News

“A dazzlingly tricky mystery.” — Kirkus Reviews

“A tremendous skein of red herrings, sharp and thorough police work, [and] mysterious connections.” — Bookgasm*

It’s Christmastime in Brighton, and the city is abuzz about magician Max Mephisto’s star turn in _Aladdin._ But the holiday cheer is lost on DI Edgar Stephens. He’s investigating the murder of two children, Annie and Mark, who were found in the woods alongside a trail of candy—a horrifying scene eerily reminiscent of “Hansel and Gretel.”

Edgar has plenty of leads. Annie, a dark child, wrote gruesome plays based on the Grimms’ fairy tales. Does the key to the case lie in her final script? Or does the macabre staging of the bodies point to the theater and the capricious cast of _Aladdin_? Edgar enlists Max’s help in penetrating the shadowy world of the theater. But is this all just classic misdirection?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Blood Card (Brighton Mysteries Book 3) *



  






Elizabeth II’s coronation is looming, but DI Edgar Stephens is busy investigating the death of a local fortune-teller. Meanwhile, his old pal, the magician Max Mephisto, is rehearsing for his television debut, a coronation day variety show. But upon hearing that their wartime commander, Colonel Cartwright, has been found dead in his flat, the two men join forces to find out what happened.

While Max is stuck in rehearsals, Edgar finds himself heading to New York, hot on the trail of a mesmerist he’s sure has valuable information for them—and his trusty sergeant, Emma, investigates some important leads at home. As the clock ticks down to coronation day, the team must scramble to keep Max’s small-screen debut from ending in a dangerously explosive finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Now You See Them (Brighton Mysteries Book 5) *



  






*The fifth book in the Magic Men series, Now You See Them is a wild mystery with detective Edgar Stephens and the magician Max Mephisto, as they investigate a string of presumed kidnappings in the swinging 1960s.*

The new decade is going well for Edgar Stephens and his good friend the magician Max Mephisto. Edgar is happily married, with children, and promoted to Superintendent. Max has found fame and stardom in America, though is now back in England for a funeral, and a prospective movie job. Edgar’s new wife, though—former detective Emma—is restless and frustrated at home, knowing she was the best detective on the team.

But when an investigation into a string of disappearing girls begins, Emma sees her chance to get back in the action. She begins her own hunt, determined to prove, once and for all that she’s better than the boys. Though she’s not the only one working toward that goal—there’s a new woman on the force, and she’s determined to make detective. When two more girls go missing, both with ties to the group, the stakes climb ever higher, and Max finds himself drawn into his own search.

Who will find the girls first? And will they get there in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Death at Seascape House: A totally unputdownable British cozy mystery novel (A Jemima Jago Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Meet Jemima Jago: librarian, keen sailor, dedicated tea drinker… super sleuth?

Jemima Jago *has moved back home to the enchanting Isles of Scilly. Ready for a fresh start in a quaint coastal village, she can be found in the stacks of Cornwall’s oldest library by day and stargazing in the cove at night. Jem finds the slower pace of life suits her perfectly, until she stumbles across a very curious crime…

On a hunt for a stolen book, Jem instead finds busybody and notorious gossip Edith Reddy dead in her crumbling clifftop cottage. Maybe the island isn’t as peaceful as she thought! But worse is to come when bumbling Sergeant Anderson decides that, as the first person on the scene, *Jem must have been up to no good.*

Ever resourceful and endlessly daring, Jem launches her own investigation, determined to clear her name. She soon realizes that many of the island’s eccentric residents had reasons to want Edith out of the way. *Did Declan, the weary waiter, finally kill off his most difficult customer? Did Bart, the fishy ferryman, want to rid the island of its grouchiest resident?* *Or was it Lissa, the friend turned foe, who got rid of Edith?*

When Jem discovers a years’ overdue library book hidden in a drawer at Edith’s home, she’s sure she’s on the right track. *But can she set the record straight before the book is closed on her too?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One Step Behind (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 7)*



  






*Sweden’s most tenacious detective races to unlock the twisted logic behind a madman’s crimes: “Lyrical, meticulous, and stunningly suspenseful” (St. Petersburg Times).*

On Midsummer’s Eve, three friends gather in a secluded meadow in Sweden. In the beautifully clear twilight, they don eighteenth-century costumes and begin a secret role-play. But an uninvited guest soon brings their performance to a gruesome conclusion. His approach is careful; his aim is perfect. Three bullets, three corpses. And his plans have only just begun to take shape.

Meanwhile, Inspector Kurt Wallander is just back from vacation. Constantly fatigued, he soon learns his health is at risk—but there’s no time for rest when a fellow officer is murdered. Wallander soon discovers that the two grisly crimes are connected. A serial killer is on the loose, and the only lead is a photograph of a strange woman no one in Sweden seems to know. Forced to dig into the personal life of a trusted colleague, Wallander steps into a nightmare worse than any he could have imagined. Can he find his way out of the darkness before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beneath the Bleeding: A Novel (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 5) *



  






_The New York Times Book Review_ raves about author Val McDermid, calling her “as smooth a practitioner of crime fiction as anyone out there. She’s the best we’ve got.” Her newest thriller, _Beneath the Bleeding, once again proves it to be so. Winner of the coveted _CWA Gold Dagger for Best Crime Novel of the Year for _The Mermaids Singing, _McDermid reunites her popular investigating team of Dr. Tony Hill and DCI Carol Jordan in _Beneath the Bleeding, _as they search for the truth behind a horrific act of mass murder and wholesale destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Dead in the Water: A Novel (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 3)*



  






Stone Barrington only wants a winter getaway from the chill of New York in the beautiful, tropical Caribbean paradise of St. Mark's. But what the lawyer and ex-cop gets instead is the chance to defend Allison Manning. The beautiful young woman stands accused of killing her rich husband on board their luxurious yacht and then burying him at sea.

Stone isn't exactly conversant with the island country's law, but this much is clear to him: Allison is being railroaded by the perverse sense of justice of a prosecutor who will do anything to stay in office. Donning the robe and wig of a British barrister, Stone does everything he can to save Allison—from publicizing the case all over the American press to conducting the kind of smart, tough investigation that money can't buy. Just when he has the jury in the palm of his hands, a shocking reversal of fortune changes everything. And what was once a sure thing begins to look a lot like a death sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Superior Death (Anna Pigeon Mysteries Book 2)*



  






Park ranger Anna Pigeon returns, in a mystery that unfolds in and around Lake Superior, in whose chilling depths sunken treasure comes with a deadly price. In her latest mystery, Nevada Barr sends Ranger Pigeon to a new post amid the cold, deserted, and isolated beauty of Isle Royale National Park, a remote island off the coast of Michigan known for fantastic deep-water dives of wrecked sailing vessels. Leaving behind memories of the Texas high desert and the environmental scam she helped uncover, Anna is adjusting to the cool damp of Lake Superior and the spirits and lore of the northern Midwest. But when a routine application for a diving permit reveals a grisly underwater murder, Anna finds herself 260 feet below the forbidding surface of the lake, searching for the connection between a drowned man and an age-old cargo ship. Written with a naturalist's feel for the wilderness and a keen understanding of characters who thrive in extreme conditions, A Superior Death is a passionate, atmospheric page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thunderball (James Bond (Original Series) Book 9)*



  






Upon M’s insistence, James Bond takes a two-week respite in a secluded natural health spa. But amid the bland teas, tasteless yogurts, and the spine stretcher the guests lovingly call “The Rack,” Bond stumbles onto the trail of a lethal man with ties to a new secret organization called SPECTRE. When SPECTRE hijacks two A-bombs, a frantic global search for the weapons ensues, and M’s hunch that the plane containing the bombs will make a clean drop into the ocean sends Bond to the Bahamas to investigate.

On the island paradise, 007 finds a wealthy pleasure seeker’s treasure hunt and meets Domino Vitali, the gorgeous mistress of Emilio Largo, otherwise known as SPECTRE’s Number 1. But as powerful as Number 1 is, he works for someone else: Ernst Stavro Blofeld, a peculiar man with a deadly creative mind.

The ninth novel in Ian Fleming’s James Bond series, _Thunderball_ marks the beginnings of one of the most iconic villains in history, and the only match for the wits of James Bond.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead End Girl: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Violet Darger Book 1)*



  






*Her body is broken. Wrapped in plastic. Dumped on the side of the road. She is the first. There will be more.*

_The serial killer thriller that "refuses to let go until you've read the last sentence."_

The most recent body was discovered in the grease dumpster behind a Burger King. Dismembered. Shoved into two garbage bags and lowered into the murky oil.

Now rookie agent *Violet Darger* gets the most important assignment of her career. She travels to the Midwest to face a killer unlike anything she's seen. Aggressive. Territorial. Deranged and driven.

Another mutilated corpse was found next to a roller rink. A third in the gutter in a residential neighborhood.

These bold displays of violence shock the rural community and rattle local law enforcement.

*Who could carry out such brutality? And why?*

Unfortunately for Agent Darger, there's little physical evidence to work with, and the only witnesses prove to be unreliable. The case seems hopeless.

*If she fails, more will die. He will kill again and again.*

The victims harbor dark secrets. The clues twist and writhe and refuse to keep still. And the killer watches the investigation on the nightly news, gleeful to relive the violence, knowing that he can't be stopped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Shadow War: A Novel*



  






On the brink of World War II, a young, beautiful-second generation German immigrant was recruited by FDR to steal Nazi technology. But the mission U.S. Army private Eileen Weiss was assigned to was nothing compared to the madness she uncovered--and the atrocities that even victory would not bring to an end.

In present-day New York City, CIA contract killer Sunny Vicam wants out. But just as he's about to slip into anonymity, he gets a mysterious cash-in-hand offer that's too good to refuse--until it propels him into a world more chilling than any he has known. For decades after V-E day, one last victory remains to be won, and one last hero to be recovered. From the banks of the Ganges to a cave on a Caribbean island, Sunny is about to discover a deadly mythology come to life--and World War II's longest-surviving secret. It's an assignment whose dangers, horrors--and rewards--he can't begin to imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The English Girl: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 13) *



  






Daniel Silva delivers another spectacular thriller starring Gabriel Allon, _The English Girl_. When a beautiful young British woman vanishes on the island of Corsica, a prime minister’s career is threatened with destruction. Allon, the wayward son of Israeli intelligence, is thrust into a game of shadows where nothing is what it seems...and where the only thing more dangerous than his enemies might be the truth…

Silva’s work has captured the imagination of millions worldwide; his #1 _New York Times_ bestselling series which chronicles the adventures of art-restorer and master spy Gabriel Allon has earned the praise of readers and reviewers everywhere. This captivating new page-turner from the undisputed master of spy fiction is sure to thrill new and old fans alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scottish Queens, 1034–1714: The Queens and Consorts Who Shaped a Nation*



  






*An “enlightening and fascinating” exploration of Scotland’s royal women, from Lady Macbeth to Mary Queen of Scots and beyond (Booklist).*

The lives of the Scottish queens, both those who ruled in their own right and the consorts, have largely been neglected in conventional history books. One of the earliest known Scottish queens was none other than the notorious Lady Macbeth. Was she really the wicked woman depicted in Shakespeare’s famous play? Was St Margaret a demure and obedient wife? Why did Margaret Logie exercise such an influence over her husband, David II, and have we underestimated James VI’s consort, Anne of Denmark, frequently written off as a stupid and willful woman? Rosalind K. Marshall delves into these questions and more in this entertaining, impeccably researched book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bannockburn: Battle For Liberty*



  






The Battle of Bannockburn in 1314 was one of the decisive battles of British history. The bitter hostility between England and Scotland which had continued since 1296, the contrasting characters of the opposing commanders Edward II and Robert the Bruce, the strategy of the campaign and the tactics of the battle itself—all these elements combine to make the event one of absorbing and lasting interest. The enormous impact of the Scottish victory on the fate of the two kingdoms means the battle is ripe for the vivid and scholarly reassessment that John Sadler provides in this fascinating book. The Scottish victory meant that Scotland would not simply become an appendage to England but would remain a free and independent state it also implied the war would continue


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Autobiography of Henry VIII: With Notes by His Fool, Will Somers*



  






*The Autobiography of Henry VIII is the magnificent historical novel that established Margaret George's career. Evocatively written in the first person as Henry VIII's private journals, the novel was the product of fifteen years of meticulous research and five handwritten drafts.*

Much has been written about the mighty, egotistical Henry VIII: the man who dismantled the Church because it would not grant him the divorce he wanted; who married six women and beheaded two of them; who executed his friend Thomas More; who sacked the monasteries; who longed for a son and neglected his daughters, Mary and Elizabeth; who finally grew fat, disease-ridden, dissolute.

Now, in her magnificent work of storytelling and imagination Margaret George bring us Henry VIII's story as he himself might have told it, in memoirs interspersed with irreverent comments from his jester and confident, Will Somers. Brilliantly combining history, wit, dramatic narrative, and an extraordinary grasp of the pleasures and perils of power, this monumental novel shows us Henry the man more vividly than he has ever been seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crusoe, Castaways and Shipwrecks in the Perilous Age of Sail*



  






*“Fascinating” stories of real-life people and events that inspired the author of the classic adventure novel Robinson Crusoe (Historical Novel Society).*

This book looks at some of the stories that inspired Daniel Defoe, author of _Robinson Crusoe_—stories of bravery, determination, and good fortune, as well as human negligence, sheer stupidity, and bad luck. In addition to an overview of Defoe’s life and his monumentally successful novel, it also considers some of the reasons why people found themselves cast away—as a result of being wrecked, abandoned as a punishment, or marooned by pirates, or even out of deliberate choice.

Major hurricanes in the eighteenth century causing huge damage to shipping and loss of life are also covered, along with catastrophes when ships were lost, and astonishing tales of survival in the face of adversity—down in the Falklands, in the Caribbean, and off the coast of Australia. It looks at how being cast away brings out the best in some—and in others the very worst. And it examines perhaps the most astonishing story of them all—sixty slaves abandoned on a desolate treeless island in the Indian Ocean and left there for fifteen years, some of whom survived against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Light of Days: The Untold Story of Women Resistance Fighters in Hitler's Ghettos*



  






*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Also on the USA Today, Washington Post, Boston Globe, Globe and Mail, Publishers Weekly, and Indie bestseller lists.

One of the most important stories of World War II, already optioned by Steven Spielberg for a major motion picture: a spectacular, searing history that brings to light the extraordinary accomplishments of brave Jewish women who became resistance fighters—a group of unknown heroes whose exploits have never been chronicled in full, until now.*

Witnesses to the brutal murder of their families and neighbors and the violent destruction of their communities, a cadre of Jewish women in Poland—some still in their teens—helped transform the Jewish youth groups into resistance cells to fight the Nazis. With courage, guile, and nerves of steel, these “ghetto girls” paid off Gestapo guards, hid revolvers in loaves of bread and jars of marmalade, and helped build systems of underground bunkers. They flirted with German soldiers, bribed them with wine, whiskey, and home cooking, used their Aryan looks to seduce them, and shot and killed them. They bombed German train lines and blew up a town’s water supply. They also nursed the sick, taught children, and hid families.

Yet the exploits of these courageous resistance fighters have remained virtually unknown.

As propulsive and thrilling as _Hidden Figures, In the Garden of Beasts, _and_ Band of Brothers, The Light of Days_ at last tells the true story of these incredible women whose courageous yet little-known feats have been eclipsed by time. Judy Batalion—the granddaughter of Polish Holocaust survivors—takes us back to 1939 and introduces us to Renia Kukielka, a weapons smuggler and messenger who risked death traveling across occupied Poland on foot and by train. Joining Renia are other women who served as couriers, armed fighters, intelligence agents, and saboteurs, all who put their lives in mortal danger to carry out their missions. Batalion follows these women through the savage destruction of the ghettos, arrest and internment in Gestapo prisons and concentration camps, and for a lucky few—like Renia, who orchestrated her own audacious escape from a brutal Nazi jail—into the late 20th century and beyond.

Powerful and inspiring, featuring twenty black-and-white photographs, _The Light of Days_ is an unforgettable true tale of war, the fight for freedom, exceptional bravery, female friendship, and survival in the face of staggering odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dying Place*



  






At twenty-five yards the front sight of the machine gun nearly covered the back of the reclining soldier’s head. So begins The Dying Place, David Maurer’s unflinching look at MACV-SOG, Vietnam, and a young man’s entry into war.

Fresh from the folds of the Catholic Church, Sgt. Sam Walden is quickly embraced by another religion, jungle warfare. After four years there may be no resolution between the two; God knows Sam has tried. But how many Hail Mary’s will absolve him of what he has done in Laos? Walden is a war-weary Green Beret, regularly tested beyond normal limits by the ever-changing priorities of the puzzle palace in Saigon. And yet he overcomes, staying alive to go on mission after mission with his one-one and his little people. To them he is everything – strength, compassion, courage. He will not let them down.

David Maurer’s own experiences at MACV-SOG’s Command and Control North come to life in this tense action-packed story. The U.S. was not supposed to be in Laos during the Vietnam War and by all accounts, we weren’t. Some know better, and fortunately, Maurer is one of those. With a fine ear for dialogue Maurer takes you back and sets you down squarely on the LZ, where inner turmoil is quelled and external conflict takes over, if only for awhile. If you’re lucky, you just might make it out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Terminus Cut: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 2)*



  






*Mercenaries with a mission.*

Logan Conner has given up the life of a warrior prince to become Jonathan Slaughter, a mercenary captain of a rough-and-ready band of mech-jocks for hire.

Already legendary throughout the Periphery, their next job brings them head-to-head with the Jeuta, militant aliens who seek to loot and plunder isolated human colony worlds.

The fearsome Jeuta raiders will task Logan to his limits, but they’re only a sideshow to Wholesale Slaughter’s real operation objective—locating a treasure trove at the legendary Terminus Cut outpost containing enough ancient Imperial technology to give his people a fighting chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Revelation Run: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 3)*



  






*Mission accomplished… until the enemy finds out.*

Logan Conner thinks his days pretending to be mercenary captain Jonathan Slaughter are behind him now that the ancient Imperial outpost of Terminus Cut has been uncovered. He’s returned to his duties while his brother, Terrin, leads a team of scientists studying the lost technology of the fallen empire.

But the Starkad Supremacy knows their secrets, and they aren’t going to allow their rivals the military advantage of the Imperial technology. They’re coming for it and for Terrin. His only option is to run for his life through outlaw space stations to a backwoods colony world called Revelation.


Will Logan be able to find Terrin and the invaluable information he took with him from Terminus, or will his brother find death at the end of his Revelation Run?

*The tale of Wholesale Slaughter continues, and you won’t expect what happens next.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Maelstrom Strand: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 4) *



  






*Some enemies don’t get mad. They get even.*

Logan Conner and Wholesale Slaughter won the day on Revelation, but the Starkad Supremacy doesn’t like failure. If they can’t beat Sparta on the battlefield, they’ll make them fold from within.

It’s been over twenty years since the failed coup that killed the rightful Guardian and put Logan’s father on the throne of Sparta, but the same resentments and family rivalries still burn bright. It doesn’t take much for a dissatisfied political rival to be converted into an enemy agent.

The traitors strike without warning, and in the space of a day, Logan is on the run, without his father, without his throne, without the Spartan military to back him up. The only friends he can count on are his brother, Terrin, his fiancée Katy, and the rest of Wholesale Slaughter.

*If Starkad and their allies think this war is over, they don’t know Logan Conner.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judas Kiss: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 5)*



  






*The battle for Sparta has begun.*

Logan Brannigan has taken back his father’s name and now he and Wholesale Slaughter fight to reclaim his father’s throne.

But deposing the traitor, Rhianna Hale, without bringing all of Sparta into a bloody and divisive civil war won't be easy. And while the Spartans fight among themselves, vultures circle, waiting for their chance to claim what’s left.

When former allies are forced into opposing sides, who can Logan trust to have his back…and who will deliver the Judas kiss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Redemption's Shadow: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 6)*



  






*The throne of Sparta is in Logan's grasp, but victory tastes like ashes.*

The Jeuta commander, Alvar, has ravaged Wholesale Slaughter’s base on Revelation and taken Katy prisoner. He's holding her hostage to force Logan, the new appointed Guardian of Sparta, to come to them. Alvar hopes his death will throw the whole Dominion into disarray and confusion, making them ripe for invasion.

The Spartan Council believes Alvar is right and don’t want to allow Logan to sacrifice himself to save his wife and unborn child…and they definitely don’t want him to take Sparta’s most advanced ship, the Shakak, on the mission.

Will Logan be able to sacrifice his family in service to Sparta as his father did? Or will he throw away everything he and Wholesale Slaughter have fought for to save the woman he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wrong End of the Table: A Mostly Comic Memoir of a Muslim Arab American Woman Just Trying to Fit in *



  






*"[A] rare voice that is both relatable and unafraid to examine the complexities of her American identity.*” *—Reza Aslan, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Zealot: The Life and Times of Jesus of Nazareth

An Immigrant Love-Hate Story of What it Means to Be American*

You know that feeling of being at the wrong end of the table? Like you’re at a party but all the good stuff is happening out of earshot (#FOMO)? That’s life—especially for an immigrant.

What happens when a shy, awkward Arab girl with a weird name and an unfortunate propensity toward facial hair is uprooted from her comfortable (albeit fascist-regimed) homeland of Iraq and thrust into the cold, alien town of Columbus, Ohio—with its Egg McMuffins, Barbie dolls, and kids playing doctor everywhere you turned?

This is Ayser Salman’s story. First comes Emigration, then Naturalization, and finally Assimilation—trying to fit in among her blonde-haired, blue-eyed counterparts, and always feeling left out. On her journey to Americanhood, Ayser sees more naked butts at pre-kindergarten daycare that she would like, breaks one of her parents’ rules (“Thou shalt not participate as an actor in the school musical where a male cast member rests his head in thy lap”), and other things good Muslim Arab girls are not supposed to do. And, after the 9/11 attacks, she experiences the isolation of being a Muslim in her own country. It takes hours of therapy, fifty-five rounds of electrolysis, and some ill-advised romantic dalliances for Ayser to grow into a modern Arab American woman who embraces her cultural differences.

Part memoir and part how-not-to guide, _The Wrong End of the Table_ is everything you wanted to know about Arabs but were afraid to ask, with chapters such as “Tattoos and Other National Security Risks,” “You Can’t Blame Everything on Your Period; Sometimes You’re Going to Be a Crazy Bitch: and Other Advice from Mom,” and even an open letter to Trump. This is the story of every American outsider on a path to find themselves in a country of beautiful diversity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Ferguson Rifle (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *



  






*The classic Western, now newly repackaged as part of Bantam's Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures program--with never-before-seen material from Louis and his son, Beau L'Amour.*

It began with gold that had once belonged to Montezuma. Stolen and cached in a church in Mexico, it was recovered by two army officers who fled north for the French settlements. Along the way one stabbed the other to death. The remaining officer was eventually killed by Plains Indians, but he buried the treasure just before he died.

Now Ronan Chantry, a handful of trappers, and an Irish girl whose father was killed after telling her a few vague landmarks are searching for the lost treasure. But they are not alone. The girl's uncle, Rafen Falvey, wants it, too. Like Chantry, he is well educated, bold, and determined. Under different circumstances the two men might have been friends. But in all likelihood it wouldn't have made any difference. When it comes to gold, even friendship doesn't keep men from killing each other.

*Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death by Cashmere: A Seaside Knitters Mystery *



  






*Get entangled in the first novel in USA Today bestselling Seaside Knitters Mystery series.*

Not long after Isabel “Izzy” Chambers opens up a knitting shop in the sleepy fishing town of Sea Harbor, Massachusetts, a diverse group of women begins congregating each week to form the Seaside Knitters.

Izzy raises some eyebrows when she rents the apartment above her shop to Angie Archer, whose reputation for loose behavior and a quick temper has made her unpopular with many locals. But could any of them have wanted her dead? Angie's body is discovered drowned in the harbor, her long red hair tangled like seaweed in a lobster trap.

An official investigation rules the death an accident. There are speculations of too many whiskey sours, a slippery wharf, a dark night...But Izzy and the Seaside Knitters smell something fishy. When several strange incidents occur above the shop, the women decide to take matters into their own hands. But before long, their small-town sense of security is frayed, and the threat of more violence hangs over this tightly knit community...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cozy Mystery Collection : Summer Edition (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Series)*



  






Grab you flip flops, sunglasses, and a big ole glass of sweet iced tea to welcome in the summer by escaping into the 8 FULL-LENGTH cozy mystery collection of summertime novels!
Enjoy over 40,000 pages of southern hospitality with a smidgen of homicide.

*Splitsville*
Splitsville is more than Olivia Davis ever dreamed of when she launched the online break up service where she does the dirty work. It helps her keep a job because she has a gift no one understands. When one of her clients shows up dead, the trail leads back to her. It’s time to use her gift to figure out who the killer is and who’s trying to set her up.
*A Charming Spell*
As newly elected Village President of the magical village, June Heal has the final decision to allow the opening of Ever After Books, plus try to make Oscar Park a potion so he remembers who he is and his heart belongs to her. When one of the Spiritualist turns up dead and Oscar Park is falling in love with someone else, June has her hands full trying to solve a murder and fix her love life.
*Checkered Thief*
The heist king blackmails Laurel into believing Laurel’s long time best friend, Derek Smitherman, will be on the other end of the vigilante gun if she doesn’t help in stealing the money using her history of petty crime. She will stop at nothing to prove Derek's innocence.
*Betting Off Dead*
Gambling on horse racing is Kentucky's number one sport but when Kentucky Derby
Thoroughbred picked to win the Derby, Rails and Nails, ends up poisoned, SKUL special agent Mick Jasper and rookie witch Maggie Park, who keeps her witch powers a secret, are called in to investigate a world of illegal gambling where a run for the roses can prove to be deadly.
*Mocha and Murder*
Roxy becomes entangled in another murder as she puts her sleuthing skills to work in order to prove that Louise Carlton didn't kill Fred Hill over a pet adoption gone wrong. After all, if Louise goes to jail, who is going to find all the animals at Pet Palace a home.
*Forests, Fishing, & Forgery*
It's Labor Day weekend in Normal and Happy Trails Campground is at the center of a murder in which campers as well locals are suspects. It looks likely that a local resident is responsible for the dastardly deed since the victim is the one person who had the power to shut down the national park, which would be devastating to Normal’s small businesses.
*A Ghostly Suspect*
Debbie Dually is the one who informed Emma Lee that she wasn't crazy, she was a Betweener, someone who can communicate with ghosts with the not so dearly departed. In fact, she told Emma Lee how she was the only one that could help solve their murder to help them rest in eternal peace.
This time Debbie Dually finds herself needing Emma's help. This means solving her own murder.
Emma goes deep undercover as a fake psychic in order to see into the past and help Debbie cross over.
*Return To Sender*
Bernie tries to deliver a return to sender package and a certified letter to a local man and finds him dead.
When the death turns up suspicious, Bernie uses her amateur sleuthing skills along with the gossipy help of the Front Porch Ladies to cross reference who exactly in their small southern town stamped out the victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Magical Cures Mystery Box Set 3, 4, & 5 (Tonya Kappes Books Cozy Mystery Series)*



  






"USA Today Bestselling Author Tonya Kappes' A Magical Cure Series, charmed me until the end!" ~ Cozy Mystery Book Reviews

Bubble, Bubble. . . It seems shop owner and newly appointed Whispering Falls Village President June Heal has it all: Beauty, wits, bewitching powers...Sheriff Oscar Park. Life is good. Because life in Whispering Falls is magical.

Cures and Trouble. . . But when a member of the community is found dead on the steps of A Charming Cure, June's homeopathic cure shop, and her fingerprints show up at the scenes of local robberies, she is kicked off the village council and her powers fall under scrutiny. Until it's uncovered who is wreaking havoc on the town...June's magic is suspended.

Magic Stirs. . . With the help of a rather obnoxious genie and Mr. Prince Charming, June's Fairy-God cat, June is determined to figure out who is framing her. Time is of the essence when it becomes clear that the true villain is trying to get rid of her...permanently!

And Trouble Doubles. . . Oscar Park will do anything to protect June even if that means giving up all of his magical powers. . .or worse, his life. A Charming Wish is book three of the bestselling Magical Cures Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Small Vices (Spenser Book 24) *



  






Ellis Alves is no angel. But his lawyer says he was framed for the murder of college student Melissa Henderson...and asks Spenser for help.

From Boston's back streets to Manhattan's elite, Spenser and Hawk search for suspects, including Melissa's rich-kid, tennis-star boyfriend. But when a man with a .22 puts Spenser in a coma, the hope for justice may die with him...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Millennium Series Book 1) *



  






*Murder mystery, family saga, love story, and financial intrigue combine into one satisfyingly complex and entertainingly atmospheric novel, the first in Stieg Larsson's thrilling Millenium series featuring Lisbeth Salander.*

Harriet Vanger, a scion of one of Sweden's wealthiest families disappeared over forty years ago. All these years later, her aged uncle continues to seek the truth. He hires Mikael Blomkvist, a crusading journalist recently trapped by a libel conviction, to investigate. He is aided by the pierced and tattooed punk prodigy Lisbeth Salander. Together they tap into a vein of unfathomable iniquity and astonishing corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pardon: The First Jack Swyteck Novel*



  






Jack Swyteck, a brilliant Miami defense attorney has spent years rebelling against his father, Harry, now Florida's governor. Their estrangement seems complete when Harry allows one of Jack's clients -- a man Jack believes is innocent -- to die in the electric chair.

But when a psychopath bent on serving his own twisted version of justice places both Jack and Harry in extreme jeopardy, the two have nowhere to turn but to each other. Together they must find a way to overcome their cunning tormentor's manipulation . . . even as the stakes are being raised to far more perilous heights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Djinn Patrol on the Purple Line: A Novel*



  






*Discover the “extraordinary” (The Washington Post) debut novel that “announces the arrival of a literary supernova” (The New York Times Book Review),“a drama of childhood that is as wild as it is intimate” (Chigozie Obioma).*

*WINNER OF THE EDGAR® AWARD • LONGLISTED FOR THE WOMEN’S PRIZE • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • Time • The Washington Post • NPR • The Guardian • Library Journal
*
_In a sprawling Indian city, a boy ventures into its most dangerous corners to find his missing classmate. . . ._

Through market lanes crammed with too many people, dogs, and rickshaws, past stalls that smell of cardamom and sizzling oil, below a smoggy sky that doesn’t let through a single blade of sunlight, and all the way at the end of the Purple metro line lies a jumble of tin-roofed homes where nine-year-old Jai lives with his family. From his doorway, he can spot the glittering lights of the city’s fancy high-rises, and though his mother works as a maid in one, to him they seem a thousand miles away. _Djinn Patrol on the Purple Line _plunges readers deep into this neighborhood to trace the unfolding of a tragedy through the eyes of a child as he has his first perilous collisions with an unjust and complicated wider world.

Jai drools outside sweet shops, watches too many reality police shows, and considers himself to be smarter than his friends Pari (though she gets the best grades) and Faiz (though Faiz has an actual job). When a classmate goes missing, Jai decides to use the crime-solving skills he has picked up from TV to find him. He asks Pari and Faiz to be his assistants, and together they draw up lists of people to interview and places to visit.

But what begins as a game turns sinister as other children start disappearing from their neighborhood. Jai, Pari, and Faiz have to confront terrified parents, an indifferent police force, and rumors of soul-snatching djinns. As the disappearances edge ever closer to home, the lives of Jai and his friends will never be the same again.

Drawing on real incidents and a spate of disappearances in metropolitan India, _Djinn Patrol on the Purple Line_ is extraordinarily moving, flawlessly imagined, and a triumph of suspense. It captures the fierce warmth, resilience, and bravery that can emerge in times of trouble and carries the reader headlong into a community that, once encountered, is impossible to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Twisted Prey (A Prey Novel Book 2*



  






*Lucas Davenport confronts an old nemesis, now a powerful U.S. senator, in this thrilling #1 New York Times-bestselling new novel in the Prey series.*

Lucas Davenport had crossed paths with her before.

A rich psychopath, Taryn Grant had run successfully for the U.S. Senate, where Lucas had predicted she'd fit right in. He was also convinced that she'd been responsible for three murders, though he'd never been able to prove it. Once a psychopath had gotten that kind of rush, though, he or she often needed another fix, so he figured he might be seeing her again.

He was right. A federal marshal now, with a very wide scope of investigation, he's heard rumors that Grant has found her seat on the Senate intelligence committee, and the contacts she's made from it, to be very...useful. Pinning those rumors down was likely to be just as difficult as before, and considerably more dangerous.

But they had unfinished business, he and Grant. One way or the other, he was going to see it through to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Island: A heart-stopping psychological thriller that will keep you hooked in 2021 *



  






*The Island - where everyone knows everyone, and secrets are impossible to keep...

‘Be careful, you don’t know them as well as you think. Remember - anyone can kill.’*


Juliet has returned to the Isle of Wight from years abroad to visit her sick father and to be reunited with her three sisters – Cassie, a professional musician who seems to have lost her way in life, Mira, who is profoundly deaf, is married to the local vicar but their relationship is falling apart, and Rosalind, glamorous and charming but now deeply unhappy and secretive about her life.

As Juliet’s father lies dying, he issues her with a warning. There is a killer on the loose, and they may be closer than she can ever imagine. He anxiously tells Juliet that he confided a family secret in son-in-law Rhys, and now regrets ever saying a word.

Days later, as the clock strikes one in the morning, a man comes out of Rhys’s church, walks along the path and is run down by a car driven by an unidentified person. When the finger of suspicion points to Juliet, she realises the only way to clear her name is to uncover the secrets her family has been keeping from her for years. But with a killer on the loose, danger is getting closer all the time…

_The Island _is set on the Isle of Wight - *insular, claustrophobic, *and where secrets are hard to keep. Mary Grand's *heart-stopping who-dunnits *are perfect for fans of Louise Candlish, Agatha Christie and Lucy Foley.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*For Your Eyes Only (James Bond (Original Series) Book 8 )*



  






A departure from the full-length James Bond novels, _For Your Eyes Only_ is a stunning collection of five stories that sends 007 to Bermuda, Berlin, and beyond, and places him in the dangerous company of adversaries of all varieties. Titular

“From a View to a Kill” whisks Bond to the French countryside where he must go undercover to expose a deadly secret-intelligence plot, and in “For Your Eyes Only,” 007 is absorbed into a private vendetta of M’s, blurring the lines between the personal and professional. In “Quantum of Solace,” Bond attends a dinner party in the Bahamas and learns how passion can soon twist into cruelty, while “Risico” forces the secret agent to fight for the lesser of two evils in a smuggling war set amid the Mediterranean. Finally, “The Hildebrand Rarity” lands 007 in an old-fashioned murder mystery at sea, where even he has a secret to keep.

A collection of both classic intrigue and intrepid self-examination, _For Your Eyes Only_ packs full, vibrant worlds into five classic tales.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Star: A Novel (Harry Hole Book 5)*



  






Detective Harry Hole is on the trail of a diabolical serial killer terrorizing Oslo in another electrifying thriller in the Harry Hole series from the author of _The Snowman_.

*“It’s fascinating to watch this Norwegian author adapt our homegrown monster [the serial killer] to a foreign culture.... When things go wrong, Harry goes on a bender, but when he’s on his game, no one is better than this obsessive detective. He systematically works his way through the intricacies of a plot that speeds along like a bullet train.”—New York Times Book Review*

In the heat of a sweltering Oslo summer, a young woman is found murdered in her flat—with one of her fingers cut off and a tiny red star-shaped diamond placed under her eyelid. An off-the-rails alcoholic barely holding on to his job, Detective Harry Hole is assigned to the case with Tom Waaler, a hated colleague whom Harry believes is responsible for the murder of his partner. When another woman is reported missing five days later, and her severed finger turns up adorned with a red star-shaped diamond ring, Harry fears a serial killer is at work.

But Hole's determination to capture a fiend and to expose Waaler's crimes is leading him into shadowy places where both investigations merge in unexpected ways, forcing him to make difficult decisions about a future he may not live to see.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret of the Stones: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (The Lost Chambers Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*They tried to kill him to cover up a 4,000 year-old mystery. They should have tried harder.*

Sean Wyatt is plunged head first into a race against time to solve a series of ancient riddles, save his best friend, and the lives of billions.

A four thousand year-old secret lurks in the hills of Georgia. While investigating a strange series of ancient symbols, an archaeologist vanishes, and a professor he entrusted with the secret is murdered.

Former government agent, Sean Wyatt, learns of his friend's disappearance and the murder. Now he must unravel the clues to the ancient mystery that holds incredible power.

To save his friend, Sean will have to fight off highly trained mercenaries in hand to hand combat, violent shootouts, and high speed car chases through the Blue Ridge Mountains. And in the end, what he learns will change the history books as we know them.

The Secret of the Stones is packed with suspense and mystery, conspiracies and fascinating secret societies, and leaves you turning the pages late into the night in USA Today Bestseller Ernest Dempsey's breakthrough international adventure series.

Don't miss this story that takes you through the southern United States on a wild adventure that could change the shape of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Templar Curse: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 15)*



  






Throughout the course of human warfare, no weapon has been as feared, as deadly, as the Ark of the Covenant.
Legend claims that this mysterious, supernatural force, first carried into battle by the ancient Israelites, was so powerful that the Ark could lay waste to entire armies, entire cities in moments—thousands of years before the advent of nuclear bombs.
So, when an ancient order of killers reemerges from the shadows after centuries of hiding—convinced that other secret societies took the Ark from Jerusalem to hide it in early America—international treasure hunter Sean Wyatt knows exactly what they seek and why. And that realization terrifies him.
Together with his best friend and sidekick, Tommy Schultz, Sean must track down the Ark before the Order of the Assassin can. Before their order can pervert this heavenly power and wield it to enslave all of humanity.
In a life-or-death fight to save both themselves and free people everywhere, Sean and Tommy must again beat the clock, this group of murderous villains, and a series of cryptic traces left by the ancients both to throw these bloodthirsty men off the trail and to save us all.
In his latest Sean Wyatt thriller, USA Today best-selling author Ernest Dempsey again rips the veil from history to throw readers headlong into a hidden world of clues, secrets, and danger. Readers, hold fast to Wyatt and Schultz, or you too might be lost to the deadly Templar Curse.
Grab your copy of one of the hottest thrillers and mysteries of 2019 today and find out why Ernest Dempsey is one of the top action adventure authors in the world right now. Dive into some of the best adventure fiction Kindle Unlimited has to offer and find out why Ernest Dempsey's Sean Wyatt Series has some of the top adventure fiction books around.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Forbidden Temple: A Sean Wyatt Archaeological Thriller (Sean Wyatt Adventure Book 16)*



  






Some doors should remain unopened. India, a continent of culture, passion, and mystery. For thousands of years this vast and wondrous nation has harbored vast treasures, inexhaustible history, and unimaginable secrets. Now a pre-eminent expert on Indian history has gone missing. One of his colleagues secures the help of Sean Wyatt and sidekick Tommy Schultz to uncover the truth behind the disappearance. In doing so, however, they discover a mystery surrounding an ancient Indian Temple, a puzzle that could lead to nearly infinite wealth and power or worldwide destruciton. They aren't the only ones who seek the treasure, though, and if it falls into the wrong hands, the entire planet could be brought to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rainbow Six (John Clark Novel, A Book 2)*



  






*In this #1 New York Times bestselling John Clark thriller, author Tom Clancy takes readers into the shadowy world of anti-terrorism and gets closer to reality than any government would care to admit...*

Ex-Navy SEAL John Clark has been named the head of Rainbow, an international task force dedicated to combating terrorism. In a trial by fire, Clark is confronted with a violent chain of seemingly separate international incidents. But there is no way to predict the real threat: a group of terrorists like none the world has ever encountered, a band of men and women so extreme that their success could literally mean the end of life on earth as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Never So Proud: The Story of the Battle of Crete, May 1941 (WWII Action Thriller Series Book 2)*



  






*A tense and dramatic military adventure based on real World War II events! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Bill Tanner returns … but can he survive his next dramatic battle?

Crete, 1941*

Greece has been invaded by the Germans, and the enemy has now turned its attention to Crete.

With the island in grave danger of falling, Allied forces have been posted to the island in great number, *Sub-Lieutenant Bill Tanner *and* Midshipman (A) Brander* among them.

But with Germany mounting its first ever airborne assault, victory cannot be taken for granted as German paratroopers fall from the sky in droves.

As one of World War II’s most dramatic battles is played out, Allied forces struggle desperately to withstand the onslaught … and disaster looms for Bill and ‘Brandy’ when their aircraft is shot down.

*Will the two of them live to tell the tale? And can the Allies prevail against unprecedented hostilities?

Or does a humiliating defeat await them?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fall of Camp A-555: The Vietnamese Army are one step closer to victory... (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 4)*



  






*A deadly mission in the heart of Cambodia! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

An American general and a reporter are trapped when Special Forces Camp A-555 falls to the enemy…*


*Vietnam, 1965*


When a top-secret flight is reported crashed in Cambodia, *Captain Mack Gerber*, commander of U.S. Army Special Forces Camp A-555, is ordered to find and bring back the crew and passenger – dead or alive.

But on his return from the mission, he discovers his camp, Triple Nickel, has been captured by the Viet Cong, and a U.S. Army general and a reporter are now prisoners.

Now he and his men must recapture the Triple Nickel at any cost.

Because Gerber knows its loss will mean that the enemy is one step closer to victory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Soldier's Medal (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 5) *



  






*It’s another high-stakes mission in Vietnam for Gerber’s team! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

A Special Forces sergeant turns renegade…*


*Vietnam, 1966*


When Army Special Forces Sergeant Sean Cavanaugh and a patrol of strikers are ambushed, the force is wiped out.

Cavanaugh is the sole survivor. Racked with survivor’s guilt and broken by the horror of combat, his mind snaps.

*Captain Mack Gerber*, commander of *U.S. Army Special Forces Camp A-555*, realizes that in a hostile situation the sergeant’s mental state could endanger the lives of those with him.

So when Cavanaugh goes rogue and organizes a hunter-killer team to seek revenge for the ambush, Gerber is left with only one choice – go after Cavanaugh.

But with the jungle full of deadly adversaries, will any of them make it back to camp alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Liftoff: Elon Musk and the Desperate Early Days That Launched SpaceX*



  






*"A colorful page-turner." —Walter Isaacson, New York Times Book Review

"As important a book on space as has ever been written." —Homer Hickam, Author of Rocket Boys

The dramatic inside story of the historic flights that launched SpaceX—and Elon Musk—from a shaky startup into the world's leading-edge rocket company*

SpaceX has enjoyed a miraculous decade. Less than 20 years after its founding, it boasts the largest constellation of commercial satellites in orbit, has pioneered reusable rockets, and in 2020 became the first private company to launch human beings into orbit. Half a century after the space race it is private companies, led by SpaceX, standing alongside NASA pushing forward into the cosmos, and laying the foundation for our exploration of other worlds.

But before it became one of the most powerful players in the aerospace industry, SpaceX was a fledgling startup, scrambling to develop a single workable rocket before the money ran dry. The engineering challenge was immense; numerous other private companies had failed similar attempts. And even if SpaceX succeeded, they would then have to compete for government contracts with titans such as Lockheed Martin and Boeing, who had tens of thousands of employees and tens of billions of dollars in annual revenue. SpaceX had fewer than 200 employees and the relative pittance of $100 million in the bank.

In _Liftoff_, Eric Berger, senior space editor at _Ars Technica_, takes readers inside the wild early days that made SpaceX. Focusing on the company’s first four launches of the Falcon 1 rocket, he charts the bumpy journey from scrappy underdog to aerospace pioneer. We travel from company headquarters in El Segundo, to the isolated Texas ranchland where they performed engine tests, to Kwajalein, the tiny atoll in the Pacific where SpaceX launched the Falcon 1. Berger has reported on SpaceX for more than a decade, enjoying unparalleled journalistic access to the company’s inner workings. _Liftoff _is the culmination of these efforts, drawing upon exclusive interviews with dozens of former and current engineers, designers, mechanics, and executives, including Elon Musk. The enigmatic Musk, who founded the company with the dream of one day settling Mars, is the fuel that propels the book, with his daring vision for the future of space.

Filled with never-before-told stories of SpaceX’s turbulent beginning, _Liftoff _is a saga of cosmic proportions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*You Never Forget Your First: A Biography of George Washington*

View attachment 15483


*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
AN NPR CONCIERGE BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR

“In her form-shattering and myth-crushing book….Coe examines myths with mirth, and writes history with humor… [You Never Forget Your First] is an accessible look at a president who always finishes in the first ranks of our leaders.” —Boston Globe

Alexis Coe takes a closer look at our first--and finds he is not quite the man we remember*

Young George Washington was raised by a struggling single mother, demanded military promotions, caused an international incident, and never backed down--even when his dysentery got so bad he had to ride with a cushion on his saddle. But after he married Martha, everything changed. Washington became the kind of man who named his dog Sweetlips and hated to leave home. He took up arms against the British only when there was no other way, though he lost more battles than he won.

After an unlikely victory in the Revolutionary War cast him as the nation's hero, he was desperate to retire, but the founders pressured him into the presidency--twice. When he retired years later, no one talked him out of it. He left the highest office heartbroken over the partisan nightmare his backstabbing cabinet had created.

Back on his plantation, the man who fought for liberty must confront his greatest hypocrisy--what to do with the men, women, and children he owns--before he succumbs to death.

With irresistible style and warm humor, _You Never Forget Your First _combines rigorous research and lively storytelling that will have readers--including those who thought presidential biographies were just for dads--inhaling every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

This site is really acting slow today, constant 504 Gateway Time-out errors from the kboards host. I've had to repost a couple of times because they did not go through.

Currently $3.

*The Definitive FDR: Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882–1940) and Roosevelt: The Soldier of Freedom (1940–1945) *



  






*A Pulitzer Prize–winning historian’s dramatic biography of Franklin Delano Roosevelt, US president during the Depression and WWII.*

Franklin Delano Roosevelt was the longest serving president in US history, reshaping the country during the crises of the Great Depression and World War II. James MacGregor Burns’s magisterial two-volume biography tells the complete life story of the fascinating political figure who instituted the New Deal.

_Roosevelt: The Lion and the Fox (1882_*–*_1940)_: Before his ascension to the presidency, FDR laid the groundwork for his unprecedented run with decades of canny political maneuvering and steady consolidation of power. Hailed by the _New York Times _as “a sensitive, shrewd, and challenging book” and by _Newsweek_ as “a case study unmatched in American political writings,” _The Lion and the Fox_ details Roosevelt’s youth and education, his rise to national prominence, all the way through his first two terms as president.

_Roosevelt: The Soldier of Freedom (1940_*–*_1945)_: The Pulitzer Prize and National Book Award–winning history of FDR’s final years examines the president’s skillful wartime leadership as well as his vision for postwar peace. Acclaimed by William Shirer as “the definitive book on Roosevelt in the war years,” and by bestselling author Barbara Tuchman as “engrossing, informative, endlessly readable,” _The Soldier of Freedom_ is a moving profile of a leader gifted with rare political talent in an era of extraordinary challenges.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Churchill and Secret Service (David Stafford World War II History)*



  






*Uniquely among modern British statesmen, Churchill believed passionately in the value of secret intelligence both in peace and war.*

As a young correspondent and soldier in Cuba, India, Sudan and South Africa, he experienced its worth at first hand. Later, preoccupied by fears of German spying before World War I, he was a member of the Cabinet that established the Secret Service.

Churchill helped ensure the passing of the Official Secrets Act of 1911, and was the first Home Secretary to authorise general warrants for the secret interception of mail. As wartime Prime Minister he built a centralised intelligence community, created the Special Operations Executive to work behind enemy lines, and with Roosevelt built the transatlantic intelligence alliance that endures to this day.

Based on wide-ranging sources, many never explored or only recently released, _Churchill and Secret Service_ offers an intriguing insight into both modern intelligence and the mind and character of Churchill himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tombstone: The Great Chinese Famine, 1958-1962*



  






*The much-anticipated definitive account of China's Great Famine*

An estimated thirty-six million Chinese men, women, and children starved to death during China's Great Leap Forward in the late 1950s and early '60s. One of the greatest tragedies of the twentieth century, the famine is poorly understood, and in China is still euphemistically referred to as "the three years of natural disaster."

As a journalist with privileged access to official and unofficial sources, Yang Jisheng spent twenty years piecing together the events that led to mass nationwide starvation, including the death of his own father. Finding no natural causes, Yang attributes responsibility for the deaths to China's totalitarian system and the refusal of officials at every level to value human life over ideology and self-interest.
_Tombstone_ is a testament to inhumanity and occasional heroism that pits collective memory against the historical amnesia imposed by those in power. Stunning in scale and arresting in its detailed account of the staggering human cost of this tragedy, _Tombstone_ is written both as a memorial to the lives lost—an enduring tombstone in memory of the dead—and in hopeful anticipation of the final demise of the totalitarian system. Ian Johnson, writing in _The New York Review of Books_, called the Chinese edition of _Tombstone _"groundbreaking . . . One of the most important books to come out of China in recent years."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*November 22, 1963: Reflections on the Life, Assassination, and Legacy of John F. Kennedy*



  






*Gripping, personal stories about the life and death of President Kennedy.*

In _November 22, 1963_, Dean Owen curates a fascinating collection of interviews and thought-provoking commentaries from notable men and women connected to that notorious Friday afternoon. Those who worked closely with the president, civil rights leaders, celebrities, prominent journalists, and political allies are among the many voices asked to share their reflections on the significance of that day and the legacy of JFK. A few of the names include:

• Tom Brokaw, a young reporter in Omaha in 1963
• Andy Rooney, veteran television and radio newscaster
• Letitia Baldrige, former Chief of Staff to First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy
• Congressman John Lewis, sole survivor of the “Big Six” black leaders who met the president after the March on Washington in August of 1963
• Cliff Robertson, Academy Award–winning actor who portrayed JFK in _PT 109_

With a compelling foreword from renowned author and journalist Helen Thomas, _November 22, 1963_ investigates not only where we were that day nearly fifty years ago, but where we have been since. A commemorative and insightful read, this book will unite generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Ender's World: Fresh Perspectives on the SF Classic Ender's Game *



  






*Experience the thrill of reading Ender's Game all over again*

Go deeper into the complexities of Orson Scott Card's classic novel with science fiction and fantasy writers, YA authors, military strategists, including:

Ender prequel series coauthor *Aaron Johnston* on Ender and the evolution of the child hero
_Burn Notice_ creator *Matt Nix* on _Ender's Game_ as a guide to life
Hugo award–winning writer *Mary Robinette Kowal* on how _Ender's Game_ gets away with breaking all the (literary) rules
Retired US Air Force *Colonel Tom Ruby* on what the military could learn from Ender about leadership
Bestselling YA author *Neal Shusterman* on the ambivalence toward survival that lies at the heart of Ender's story

Plus pieces by:

Hilari Bell
John Brown
Mette Ivie Harrison
Janis Ian
Alethea Kontis
David Lubar and Alison S. Myers
John F. Schmitt
Ken Scholes
Eric James Stone

Also *includes never-before-seen content from Orson Scott Card* on the writing and evolution of the events in _Ender's Game_, from the design of Battle School to the mindset of the pilots who sacrificed themselves in humanity's fight against the formics


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fire’s Stone*



  






It was a long fall from Clan Heir to common thief, but Aaron never wanted any part of his father’s brutal outlander reign. In fact, besides coin purses and jewels, there’s very little in all of Cisali that interests Aaron, until he stumbles—quite literally—into a prince’s bedchamber…

Prince Davish of Ischia is a skilled swordsman both on the field and beneath the sheets, at least when he isn’t outrageously drunk. But the wine helps him forget all the ways he’s disappointed his father, his family, and soon enough, his young bride-to-be…

A trained Wizard of the Nine with more raw talent than real-world experience, Princess Chandra has no interest in the politically arranged marriage. She flees to the royal city of Ischia seeking a way out of the union. But there, she discovers something far more shocking than Prince Davish’s rakish reputation…

The Stone of Ischia has been stolen. A powerful talisman, The Stone protects the city from the active volcano that looms over its terraces and streets. Without it, Ischia will be destroyed and the kingdom of Cisali will fall. Its only hope is an unlikely band of heroes—a failed thief, a drunken prince, and a runaway wizard—who must face pirates, powerful magic, and their own carefully guarded secrets in order to find and restore the Stone of Ischia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Homebody: A Novel*



  






From a beloved and bestselling master of speculative fiction comes this chilling tale of a soulful loner who must overcome demons from his past -- and the demons he unwittingly unleashes -- when he starts renovating a faded Southern mansion. As _Homebody_ eloquently proves, no contemporary writer outshines Orson Scott Card in crafting unlikely heroes or in suffusing the everyday world with an otherworldly glow.

Don Lark's cheery name belies his tragic past. When his alcoholic ex-wife killed their daughter in a car wreck, he retreated from the sort of settled, sociable lifestyle one takes for granted. Only the prospect of putting a roof over other people's heads seems to comfort Lark, and he goes from town to town, looking for dilapidated houses he can buy, restore and resell at a profit. In Greensboro, North Carolina, Lark finds his biggest challenge yet -- a huge, sturdy, gorgeous shell that's suffered almost a century of abuse at the hands of greedy landlords and transient tenants. As he sinks his teeth into this new project, Lark's new neighborhood starts to work its charms on him. He strikes up a romance with the wry real estate agent who sold him the house. His neighbors, two charming, chatty old ladies, ply him endlessly with delicious Southern cooking. Even Sylvie, the squatter Lark was once desperate to evict from the old house, is now growing on him.

But when Lark unearths an old tunnel in the cellar, the house's enchantments start to turn ominous. Sylvie turns cantankerous, even dangerous. There's still a steady supply of food from next door, but it now comes laced with increasingly passionate pleas for Lark to vacate the house at once. In short, everybody seems to want to get rid of him. Whether this is for his own good or theirs, Lark digs in his heels for reasons even he's not sure of. He embarks on a struggle for his life -- and his friends'-- against a house with a past even more tragic than his own. If Lark wins, he gets the kind of home and community he's always dreamed of. If he loses, all is lost....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Crooked River (Pendergast Book 19)*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling authors: Racing to uncover the mystery of several severed feet found floating in the Gulf of Mexico, Agent Pendergast is faced with the most inexplicable challenge of his career.*

_A startling crime with dozens of victims_. Appearing out of nowhere to horrify the quiet resort town of Sanibel Island, Florida, dozens of identical, ordinary-looking shoes float in on the tide and are washed up on the tropical beach—each one with a crudely severed human foot inside.

_A ghastly enigma with no apparent solution_. Called away from vacation elsewhere in the state, Agent Pendergast reluctantly agrees to visit the crime scene—and, despite himself, is quickly drawn in by the incomprehensible puzzle. An early pathology report only adds to the mystery. With an ocean of possibilities confronting the investigation, no one is sure what happened, why, or from where the feet originated. And they desperately need to know: are the victims still alive?

_A worthy challenge for a brilliant mind_. In short order, Pendergast finds himself facing the most complex and inexplicable challenge of his career: a tangled thread of evidence that spans seas and traverses continents, connected to one of the most baffling mysteries in modern medical science. Through shocking twists and turns, all trails lead back to a powerful adversary with a sadistic agenda and who—in a cruel irony—ultimately sees in Pendergast the ideal subject for their malevolent research.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Three James Herriot Classics: All Creatures Great and Small, All Things Bright and Beautiful, and All Things Wise and Wonderful *



  






*The beloved New York Times bestsellers that inspired the popular BBC series—from a Yorkshire veterinarian and a “wise and wonderful writer” (The Boston Globe).*

Perhaps better than any other writer, James Herriot reveals the ties that bind us to the natural world. Collected here are three of his masterpieces—_All Creatures Great and Small_, _All Things Bright and Beautiful_, and _All Things Wise and Wonderful—_which have been winning over animal lovers everywhere for almost fifty years. From his night visits to drafty barns during freezing northern England winters, to the beautiful vitality of rural life in the summertime, to the colorful menagerie of animals—and their owners—that pass through his office, Herriot vividly evokes the daily challenges and joys that come with being a veterinarian.

Witty and heartwarming, this collection of whimsical, dramatic, and touching anecdotes reveals the ties that bind us to the animals in our lives. This edition features a new introduction from the author’s son and bonus archival photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lost and Found*



  






“Are you really a thief?” That’s the question that has haunted fourteen-year-old Ezekiel Blast all his life. But he’s not a thief, he just has a talent for finding things. Not a superpower—a micropower. Because what good is finding lost bicycles and hair scrunchies, especially when you return them to their owners and everyone thinks you must have stolen them in the first place? If only there were some way to use Ezekiel’s micropower for good, to turn a curse into a blessing. His friend Beth thinks there must be, and so does a police detective investigating the disappearance of a little girl. When tragedy strikes, it’s up to Ezekiel to use his talent to find what matters most. Master storyteller Orson Scott Card delivers a touching and funny, compelling and smart novel about growing up, harnessing your potential, and finding your place in the world, no matter how old you are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Every Crooked Nanny (Callahan Garrity Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*“Fresh, confident, intelligent and amusing. Grab a cold drink, put your feet up, and enjoy yourself.” — Sue Grafton*

After ten years of cleaning up the dirt on Atlanta's streets, former cop Callahan Garrity is trading in her badge for a broom and a staff of house cleaners. But she soon finds herself right back in the middle of a mystery when a client's pretty, pious nineteen-year-old nanny is gone ... along with the jewelry, silver, and a few rather sensitive real estate documents.

Soon Callahan and her crew of eccentric cleaners are involved in a job messier than any they've ever encountered. Illicit love triangles, crooked business deals, long-distance scams— it's going to require some industrial-strength sleuthing on Callahan's part to solve this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strange Brew (Callahan Garrity Mysteries Book 6)*



  






*“Callahan Garrity mops up the scene in an Atlanta neighborhood where murder meets its match in this feisty, funny heroine. STRANGE BREW offers up a tidy mystery witha polished writing style and industrial strength suspense.” — Sue Grafton

The sixth book in the series finds Callahan Garrity facing a brew of community troubles - as her bohemian Atlanta neighborhood morphs into a trendy haven for yuppies - and an old flame.*

Sleuth Callahan Garrity has cautiously watched her hometown be transformed - and just as she fears, too much cappuccino and new money can be a bad mix.

When the young owner of a microbrewery looking to score prime real estate turns up dead, neighborhood local Wuvvy – an aging flower child and the brewster’s biggest foe – becomes the prime suspect. Digging for evidence to clear Wuvvy, Callahan isn’t prepared for the succulent secrets she finds, nor the shocking truths that force her to reassess old friendships and an old love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cave of Bones: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 22)*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller

Anne Hillerman brings together modern mystery, Navajo traditions, and the evocative landscape of the desert Southwest in this intriguing entry in the Leaphorn, Chee, and Manuelito series.*

When Tribal Police Officer Bernadette Manuelito arrives to speak at an outdoor character-building program for at-risk teens, she discovers chaos. Annie, a young participant on a solo experience due back hours before, has just returned and is traumatized. Gently questioning the girl, Bernie learns that Annie stumbled upon a human skeleton on her trek. While everyone is relieved that Annie is back, they’re concerned about a beloved instructor who went out into the wilds of the rugged lava wilderness bordering Ramah Navajo Reservation to find the missing girl. The instructor vanished somewhere in the volcanic landscape known as El Malpais. In Navajo lore, the lava caves and tubes are believed to be the solidified blood of a terrible monster killed by superhuman twin warriors.

Solving the twin mysteries will expose Bernie to the chilling face of human evil. The instructor’s disappearance mirrors a long-ago search that may be connected to a case in which the legendary Joe Leaphorn played a crucial role. But before Bernie can find the truth, an unexpected blizzard, a suspicious accidental drowning, and the arrival of a new FBI agent complicate the investigation.

While Bernie searches for answers in her case, her husband, Sergeant Jim Chee juggles trouble closer to home. A vengeful man he sent to prison for domestic violence is back—and involved with Bernie’s sister Darleen. Their relationship creates a dilemma that puts Chee in uncomfortable emotional territory that challenges him as family man, a police officer, and as a one-time medicine man in training.

Anne Hillerman takes us deep into the heart of the deserts, mountains, and forests of New Mexico and once again explores the lore and rituals of Navajo culture in this gripping entry in her atmospheric crime series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fire and Ice (Joanna Brady Mysteries Book 14)*



  






_New York Times _bestseller J.A. Jance reunites two of her most popular series characters—Cochise County Sheriff Joanna Brady and Seattle detective J.P. Beaumont—in _Fire and Ice, _as the separate investigations into grisly homicides in two different states shockingly intertwine. As Jance proved in her previous Beau/Brady pairing, _Partner in Crime_, when these two join forces, fireworks happen. _Fire and Ice _is not to be missed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Sister's Grave (Tracy Crosswhite Book 1)*



  






*The first book in the series that has garnered millions of readers across the globe, from New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni.*

Tracy Crosswhite has spent twenty years questioning the facts surrounding her sister Sarah’s disappearance and the murder trial that followed. She doesn’t believe that Edmund House—a convicted rapist and the man condemned for Sarah’s murder—is the guilty party. Motivated by the opportunity to obtain real justice, Tracy became a homicide detective with the Seattle PD and dedicated her life to tracking down killers.

When Sarah’s remains are finally discovered near their hometown in the northern Cascade mountains of Washington State, Tracy is determined to get the answers she’s been seeking. As she searches for the real killer, she unearths dark, long-kept secrets that will forever change her relationship to her past—and open the door to deadly danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Her Final Breath (Tracy Crosswhite Book 2)*



  






*racy Crosswhite returns in the second book in the page-turning series by New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni.*

Homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite has returned to the police force after the sensational retrial of her sister’s killer. Still scarred from that ordeal, Tracy is pulled into an investigation that threatens to end her career, if not her life.

A serial killer known as the Cowboy is killing young women in cheap motels in North Seattle. Even after a stalker leaves a menacing message for Crosswhite, suggesting the killer or a copycat could be targeting her personally, she is charged with bringing the murderer to justice. With clues scarce and more victims dying, Tracy realizes the key to solving the murders may lie in a decade-old homicide investigation that others, including her captain, Johnny Nolasco, would prefer to keep buried. With the Cowboy on the hunt, can Tracy find the evidence to stop him, or will she become his next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Clearing (Tracy Crosswhite Book 3) *



  






*The gripping third book in the internationally acclaimed series by New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni.*

Detective Tracy Crosswhite has a skill, and a soft spot, for tackling unsolved crimes. Having lost her own sister to murder at a young age, Tracy has dedicated her career to bringing justice and closure to the families and friends of victims of crime.

So when Jenny, a former police academy classmate and protégé, asks Tracy to help solve a cold case that involves the suspicious suicide of a Native American high school girl forty years earlier, Tracy agrees. Following up on evidence Jenny’s detective father collected when he was the investigating deputy, Tracy probes one small town’s memory and finds dark, well-concealed secrets hidden within the community’s fabric. Can Tracy uphold the promise she’s made to the dead girl’s family and deliver the truth of what happened to their daughter? Or will she become the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Trapped Girl (Tracy Crosswhite Book 4)*



  






*In this #1 Wall Street Journal bestseller, Tracy Crosswhite must first identify the victim to catch the killer.*

When a woman’s body is discovered submerged in a crab pot in the chilly waters of Puget Sound, Detective Tracy Crosswhite finds herself with a tough case to untangle. Before they can identify the killer, Tracy and her colleagues on the Seattle PD’s Violent Crimes Section must figure out who the victim is. Her autopsy, however, reveals she may have gone to great lengths to conceal her identity. So who was she running from?

After evidence surfaces that their Jane Doe may be a woman who suspiciously disappeared months earlier, Tracy is once again haunted by the memory of her sister’s unsolved murder. Dredging up details from the woman’s past leads to conflicting clues that only seem to muddy the investigation. As Tracy begins to uncover a twisted tale of brutal betrayal and desperate greed, she’ll find herself risking everything to confront a killer who won’t go down without a deadly fight. Once again, _New York Times_ bestselling author Robert Dugoni delivers a taut, riveting thriller in the fourth installment of his acclaimed Tracy Crosswhite series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Close to Home (Tracy Crosswhite Book 5)*



  






*New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s acclaimed series continues as Tracy Crosswhite is thrown headlong into the path of a killer conspiracy.*

While investigating the hit-and-run death of a young boy, Seattle homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite makes a startling discovery: the suspect is an active-duty serviceman at a local naval base. After a key piece of case evidence goes missing, he is cleared of charges in a military court. But Tracy knows she can’t turn her back on this kind of injustice.

When she uncovers the driver’s ties to a rash of recent heroin overdoses in the city, she realizes that this isn’t just a case of the military protecting its own. It runs much deeper than that, and the accused wasn’t acting alone. For Tracy, it’s all hitting very close to home.

As Tracy moves closer to uncovering the truth behind this insidious conspiracy, she’s putting herself in harm’s way. And the only people she can rely on to make it out alive might be those she can no longer trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Coconut Cowboy: A Novel (Serge Storms Series Book 19)*



  






Channeling his inner _Easy Rider,_ Serge Storms saddles up for his most epic, lethal, and hilarious road trip ever as he revvs off to find the lost American Dream . . . starting in the Florida Panhandle.

Obsessed with the iconic Sixties classic _Easy Rider_, encyclopedic Floridaphile, lovable serial killer, and movie buff extraordinaire Serge A. Storms devises his wildest plan yet: finish the journey begun by his freewheeling heroes, Captain America and Billy, tragically cut short by some shotgun-wielding ********.

Setting a course for the Florida panhandle, Captain Serge—with Coleman literally riding shotgun—mounts his classic motorcycle and hits the highway in search of the real America: the apple-pie-eating, freedom-swilling moms and pops of Main Street USA.

But the America he finds in the rural burgs dotting the neck of the peninsula is a little bit different . . . and a whole lot weirder than anything Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper encountered. In a state where criminal politicians are more common than gators, Serge and Coleman discover one particular speed-trap locale so aggressively inept at corruption that investigators are baffled where to start.

Expect nothing less than madness, mayhem, ingenious homicides, and mind-altering pharmaceuticals when Serge and Coleman’s path intersects with the Sunshine State’s hyper-dysfunctional rusticity.

Where’s Jack Nicholson when you need him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under the Harrow: A Novel*



  






*"A thriller for fans of The Girl on the Train and Gone Girl...[with] a striking, original voice all Berry’s own.” —The New York Times Book Review

The riveting, Edgar Award-winning first novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Northern Spy and A Double Life*

When Nora takes the train from London to visit her sister in the countryside, she expects to find her waiting at the station, or at home cooking dinner. But when she walks into Rachel’s familiar house, what she finds is entirely different: her sister has been the victim of a brutal murder.

Stunned and adrift, Nora finds she can’t return to her former life. An unsolved assault in the past has shaken her faith in the police, and she can’t trust them to find her sister’s killer. Haunted by the murder and the secrets that surround it, Nora is under the harrow: distressed and in danger. As Nora’s fear turns to obsession, she becomes as unrecognizable as the sister her investigation uncovers. 

A riveting psychological thriller and a haunting exploration of the fierce love between two sisters, the distortions of grief, and the terrifying power of the past, _Under the Harrow_ marks the debut of an extraordinary new writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Chaos*



  






*In this high-stakes thriller, a #1 New York Times bestselling author introduces CIA agent Alisa Flynn, who is willing to go rogue if it means catching the most heartless band of criminals she's ever encountered.*
When CIA agent Alisa Flynn flaunts the rules by breaking into a mansion in the middle of the night, she skillfully circumvents alarms and outwits guards only to find herself standing in billionaire Gabe Korgan's study . . . busted by Korgan himself. This could cost her her job unless, in a split second, she can turn the tables and try to convince him to join her on the most important mission of her life. In a ripped-from-the-headlines plot, schoolgirls in Africa have been kidnapped, and Alisa knows that Korgan has the courage, financial means, and high-tech weaponry to help rescue them. With so many innocent lives hanging in the balance, what she doesn't reveal is that one of those schoolgirls is like a little sister to her. But when the truth gets out, the stakes grow even higher. Calling in additional assistance from renowned horse whisperer Margaret Douglas, Alisa and Gabe lay their plans, only to see them descend into chaos as the line between right and wrong wavers before them like a mirage. Every path is strewn with pitfalls, each likely to get them—or the hostages—killed. But with the help of a brave team and a horse with the heart of a warrior, they might just get out of this alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Deceivers (John Wells Book 12)*



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Interfering with the presidential election was just the first step.

The Russians don't just want to influence American elections--they want it all. Former CIA agent John Wells confronts a plot of astonishing audacity as New York Times-bestselling author Alex Berenson goes beyond today's headlines to tomorrow's all-too-real threats.*

_It was supposed to be a terrorist sting. The guns were supposed to be disabled. Then why was there so much blood?_

The target was the American Airlines Center, the home of the Dallas Mavericks. The FBI had told Ahmed Shakir that his drug bust would go away if he helped them, and they'd supply all the weaponry, carefully removing the firing pins before the main event. It never occurred to Ahmed to doubt them, until it was too late.

When John Wells is called to Washington, he's sure it's to investigate the carnage in Dallas, but it isn't. The former CIA director, now president, Vinnie Duto has plenty of people working in Texas. He wants Wells to go to Colombia. An old asset there has information to share--and it will lead Wells to the deadliest mission of his life, an extraordinary confluence of sleeper cells, sniper teams, false flag operations, double agents high in the U.S. government--and a Russian plot to take over the government itself. If it succeeds, what happened in Texas will be only a prelude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Medusa Stone (Philip Mercer Book 3) *



  






In the tiny African nation of Eritrea, the American spy satellite Medusa has crashed but not before its sensors revealed an underground kimberlite pipeline, the telltale sign of a huge load of diamonds. The mine turns out to be King Solomon's Lost Mine, but with it is a tale of heartbreak---it was children who worked and died in the mine for 400 years, leading to many local myths of curses. It is also practically on the border with a very unfriendly Sudan. Throw in two warring Israeli factions, a hidden monastery guarding an ancient secret, an evil Italian businessman with his own army, and an incredible amount of derring-do and you have one terrific action novel. In the *Medusa Stone* by Jack DuBrul readers will find an intricate tale filled with action and intrigue. DuBrul is only thirty years old but he is already being compared to the very best in the spy and thriller genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Limitless: Upgrade Your Brain, Learn Anything Faster, and Unlock Your Exceptional Life *



  






JIM KWIK, the world's #1 brain coach, has written the owner's manual for mental expansion and brain fitness. Limitless gives people the ability to accomplish more--more
productivity, more transformation, more personal success, and business achievement, by changing their Mindset, Motivation, and Methods.

These "3 M's" live in the pages of Limitless along with practical techniques that unlock thesuperpowers of your brain and change your habits.

For over 25 years, Jim Kwik has worked closely with successful men and women who are at the top in their fields as actors, athletes, CEOs, and business leaders from all walks of life, to unlock their true potential. In this groundbreaking book, he reveals the science-based practices and field-tested tips to accelerate self-learning, communication, memory, focus, recall, and speed reading, to create fast, hard results.
Learn how to:

*HARNESS YOUR MINDSET*
Your brain is like a supercomputer, and your thoughts program it to run. That's why the Kwik Brain process starts with unmasking assumptions, habits, and procrastinations that stifle you, redrawing the borders and boundaries of what you think is possible. It teaches you how to identify what you want in every aspect of your life so that you can move from negative thinking to positive possibilities.

*IGNITE YOUR MOTIVATION*
Uncovering what motivates you is the key that opens up limitless mental capacity. This is where Passion + Purpose + Energy meet to move you closer to your goals while staying focused and clear. Your personal excitement will be sustainable with self-renewing inspirations. Your mind starts strong, stays healthy, and drives further exponentially faster.

*MASTER THE METHODS*
We've applied the latest neuroscience for accelerated learning. Our process, programs, podcasts, and products unleash your brain's own superpowers. Finish a book 3x faster through speed reading (and remember every part of it), learn a new language in record time, and master new skills with ease. These are just a few of the life-changing, self-help benefits. With Kwik Brain, you'll get brain-fit and level-up your mental performance.

With the best Mindset, Motivation, and Method, your powers become truly limitless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Most Powerful Man in the World: The Life of Admiral William D. Leahy, Roosevelt's Chief of Staff *



  






*The life of Franklin Roosevelt's most trusted and powerful advisor, Admiral William D. Leahy, Chief of Staff to the Commander-in-Chief

“Fascinating… greatly enriches our understanding of Washington wartime power.”—Madeleine Albright*

Aside from FDR, no American did more to shape World War II than Admiral William D. Leahy--not Douglas MacArthur, not Dwight Eisenhower, and not even the legendary George Marshall. No man, including Harry Hopkins, was closer to Roosevelt, nor had earned his blind faith, like Leahy. Through the course of the war, constantly at the president's side and advising him on daily decisions, Leahy became the second most powerful man in the world.

In a time of titanic personalities, Leahy regularly downplayed his influence, preferring the substance of power to the style. A stern-faced, salty sailor, his U.S. Navy career had begun as a cadet aboard a sailing ship. Four decades later, Admiral Leahy was a trusted friend and advisor to the president and his ambassador to Vichy France until the attack on Pearl Harbor. Needing one person who could help him grapple with the enormous strategic consequences of the war both at home and abroad, Roosevelt made Leahy the first presidential chief of staff--though Leahy's role embodied far more power than the position of today.

Leahy's profound power was recognized by figures like Stalin and Churchill, yet historians have largely overlooked his role. In this important biography, historian Phillips Payson O'Brien illuminates the admiral's influence on the most crucial and transformative decisions of WWII and the early Cold War. From the invasions of North Africa, Sicily, and France, to the allocation of resources to fight Japan, O'Brien contends that America's war largely unfolded according to Leahy's vision. Among the author's surprising revelations is that while FDR's health failed, Leahy became almost a de facto president, making decisions while FDR was too ill to work, and that much of his influence carried over to Truman's White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spies in the Family: An American Spymaster, His Russian Crown Jewel, and the Friendship That Helped End the Cold War*



  






A riveting true-life thriller and revealing memoir from the daughter of an American intelligence officer—the astonishing true story of two spies and their families on opposite sides of the Cold War.

In the summer of 1975, seventeen-year-old Eva Dillon was living in New Delhi with her family when her father was exposed as a CIA spy. Eva had long believed that her father was a U.S. State Department employee. She had no idea that he was handling the CIA’s highest-ranking double agent—Dmitri Fedorovich Polyakov—a Soviet general whose code name was TOPHAT. Dillon’s father and Polyakov had a close friendship that went back years, to their first meeting in Burma in the mid-1960s. At the height of the Cold War, the Russian offered the CIA an unfiltered view into the vault of Soviet intelligence. His collaboration helped ensure that tensions between the two nuclear superpowers did not escalate into a shooting war.

Spanning fifty years and three continents, _Spies in the Family_ is a deeply researched account of two families on opposite sides of the lethal espionage campaigns of the Cold War, and two men whose devoted friendship lasted a lifetime, until the devastating final days of their lives. With impeccable insider access to both families as well as knowledgeable CIA and FBI officers, Dillon goes beyond the fog of secrecy to craft an unforgettable story of friendship and betrayal, double agents and clandestine lives, that challenges our notions of patriotism, exposing the commonality between peoples of opposing political economic systems.

Both a gripping tale of spy craft and a moving personal story, _Spies in the Family_ is an invaluable and heart-rending work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Truth about the O.J. Simpson Trial: By the Architect of the Defense*



  






*The Definitive Account of the O.J. Simpson Trial, by Legendary Defense Attorney F. Lee Bailey*
It was called “The Trial of the Century.” Beloved football sensation, O.J. Simpson was famous for his prowess on the field, his good looks, and his charm. But all that changed the night his ex-wife Nicole Brown Simpson and her friend Ron Goldman were brutally slaughtered in her front yard late at night on June 12, 1994. The media circus that consumed the news cycle for the next eighteen months would forever change the world's opinion of O.J. Simpson, despite the fact that the jury, after nearly a year of sequestration, came to their decision in just a few hours: _Not Guilty._

Although at least a dozen books have been written about the O.J. Simpson trial, from every possible perspective from provocative to sensationalistic, _The Truth About the O.J. Simpson Trial _is the most revealing because the writer was the Architect of the Defense. Bailey, shows definitively why the jury was correct in finding that the timeline of the evening made Simpson’s presence at the murder scene impossible, which eclipses the question “Did he do it?” and establishes that he simply _could not_ _have done it_. This book reveals shocking evidence of police corruption, mishandling of blood samples and other materials that formed the basis of the prosecution's case. Bailey includes convincing evidence that was not presented at the trial—including interviews, forensic results, and revelations about the case that have since come to light.

Scathing, controversial, and, yes, entertaining, _The Truth About the O.J. Simpson Trial _will be read and studied by anyone interested in defending the innocent, the history of law enforcement in America, students of the Law, and all those who are still obsessed with “The Trial of the Century.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Escaping The Dead: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 1*



  






*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is a introduction into the apocalyptic world of Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson.*

Alone in a foreign land
The radio goes quiet while on convoy in Afghanistan, a lost patrol alone in the desert. With his unit and his home base destroyed, Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson suddenly finds himself isolated and in command of a small group of men trying to survive in the Afghan wasteland.

Every turn leads to danger
The local population has been afflicted with an illness that turns them into rabid animals. They pursue him and his men at every corner and stop. Struggling to hold his team together and unite survivors, he must fight and evade his way to safety.

A fast paced zombie war story like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tales of the Forgotten: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 2*



  






The world is at war with the Primal Virus. Military forces across the globe have been recalled to defend the homelands as the virus spreads and decimates populations.

Out on patrol and assigned to a remote base in Afghanistan, Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson's unit was abandoned and left behind, alone and without contact.
They survived and have built a refuge, but now they are forgotten. No contact with their families or commands.
Brad makes a tough decision to leave the safety of his compound to try and make contact with the States, desperate to find rescue for his men.

What he finds is worse than he could have ever predicted.

This is a Zombie war story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Only The Dead Live Forever: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 3*



  






WITH OVER 100 FIVE STAR REVIEWS, THE SERIES CONTINUES.

WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT BOOK III

Only the Dead Live Forever.

The escape from Afghanistan was only the beginning.
The Trio survived the initial fall, and built a refuge, they thought they had reached safety, but only to find themselves once again abandoned and surrounded by the primals. No contact with their families or commands, no relief from the rabid enemy. The fight continues as Brad and his men struggle to survive in a post-apocalyptic world where the enemy is far more dangerous than anything they had been trained for.

Over land sea and air they will do anything to reach home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Walking In The Shadow Of Death : A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 4*



  






WITH OVER 500 FIVE STAR REVIEWS, THE SERIES CONTINUES.

WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT BOOK IV

WALKING IN THE SHADOW OF DEATH

A plane crash in the wilderness of Newfoundland.
A band of survivors connected by a profound sense of duty. Home was the mission, but confronted with an enemy greater than the Primal virus they are sidetracked to once again put their unique skills to use for the greater good. The fight continues as Brad and his men struggle to survive in a post-apocalyptic world where the Primals are only a part of the danger.

This is a Zombie War Story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Something To Fight For: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 5*



  






With 600 five star reviews and over 70,000 sold. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot continues the fight!

Home was supposed to be the endgame, but the Nation they came home to, is not the way they left it. Brad and the team find themselves quickly switching gears to embark on a greater mission, one that could cure the Primal virus. Loyalties are divided, new alliances made as old ones fall apart. The team discovers they can trust no one when they find out things are not what they seem...

This is a Zombie War Story


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Divided We Fall (Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Book 6) *



  






*With 1,000 five star reviews and over 150,000 sold. Whiskey Tango Foxtrot continues the fight!*

Divided We Fall is the sixth installment of the Whiskey Tango Foxtrot series and the continuing story of
Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson and his team as they survive the Primal invasion plaguing the world…

They had returned home with the hope of finding some peace. The means for the cure had been safely
transported to the last safe zone available to them.

The team had always known that their strength lay in being human and working together. The Primals
could not stop them in a foreign land nor could they stop them on American soil.

Little did Brad and his team know that the evils they faced from the Primals paled in comparison to the
evil that now threatened the last survivors in a world no longer united. Would the team they built stand
united, or would this new threat pave the way for annihilation of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bound By Honor: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 7*



  






Bound By Honor is the thrilling continuation of the Best Selling Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Series. Book 1 Escaping The Dead can be found here.
*****
Nearly two years after the fall, the survivors strive to make new lives for themselves in the Primal wasteland. With no government institutions and over eighty percent of the population gone, it is a cold and harsh new world.

To the north, a new evil rises; one that threatens the survival of them all. A man intent on cleansing the earth of not only the Primal virus, but also anything else that stands between him and his goals of a new dictatorship.

With the threat of death and the destruction of their new way of life, Brad Thompson and his band of brothers are drawn to take up arms against an enemy far greater than the Primals. In a world without law, a land where survivors are victimized, their small group of men stand between freedom and annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Primal Resurrection: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 8 *



  






Two years after the fall, America’s survivors have found a balance with the infected herds. What remains of the human race now lives behind walls in sheltered communities, while the Primals take their role as the apex predators owning the night.

The competition for survival has depleted the hunting grounds, and the sounds of battle are drawing the infected out of the cities.

A war as old as the ages, the fight for resources and control of everything that’s left, has begun. Brad once again finds himself caught in the middle as the sparks of a civil war turn into an awakening of the Primal hordes.

The Primal Resurrection has begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Infinitum: An Afrofuturist Tale*



  






Afrofuturism, a movement that began in the Black community during the early 20th Century as an escape from racial hostility, economic turmoil, and aggressive policing, is enjoying a renaissance witnessed by the record-breaking success of creative projects, including the Oscar-winning Marvel Studios film, _Black Panther_; Regina King’s Emmy-winning HBO superhero tale, _Watchmen_; Janelle Monae’s hit album, _Dirty Computer_; Jordan Peele’s provocative feature _Get Out_; Octavia Butler’s famed science fiction novel, _Kindred_; and Beyonce’s visual album_ Black Is King_. Now comes Afrofuturist Tim Fielder’s beautifully written and rendered _INFINITUM_.

In _INFINITUM_, King Aja Ọba and Queen Lewa are revered across the African continent for their impressive political and military skills. Yet the future of their kingdom is in jeopardy, for the royal couple do not have an heir of their own. When the King kidnaps his son born to a concubine, Obinrin, she curses Ọba with the “gift” of immortality. After enjoying long, wonderful lives both, Queen Lewa and the crown prince die naturally, leaving the ageless bereaved King Ọba heartbroken and alone. Taking advantage of Ọba’s vulnerability, enemy nations rise to power and kill the king – or so they think. King Aja Ọba survives the fatal attack, finally realizing the bitter fruit of Obinrin’s curse.

For millennia, the immortal Ọba wanders the earth, mourning his lost subjects and searching for a new kingdom. His journey leads him across time, allowing him to witness the trans-Atlantic slave trade, the New World, and the American Civil Rights Movement. The expansion of global technology brings about intergalactic travel, first contact with an alien species, and conflicts within and ultimately outside the known universe. Thrust into these seminal events, Ọba, now known by many as “John,” faces harrowing decisions that will determine mankind’s physical and spiritual trajectory.

In 280 plus stunningly emotional and evocative full-color images, _INFINITUM_ presents a unique cosmic experience, addressing issues of racism, classism, gender inequity, the encroachment of technology and the spiritual cost of war, while exposing the history behind ancient mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last Stage to Hell Junction (A Caleb York Western Book 4)*



  






*New York Times bestselling author Max Allan Collins again brings to life the legacy of crime-writing legend Mickey Spillane in another explosive chapter in this now-classic western saga. Caleb York has a tin star, a blazing gun, and plenty of courage. All he needs is a little luck to deliver big justice . . .*

On a lively night at the Victory saloon in Trinidad, New Mexico, Sheriff Caleb York interrupts his poker game to settle a minor dust-up that raises the stakes into major trouble. The wounded miscreant he ushers to the hoosegow spills the secret behind the mysterious disappearance of a certain stage coach.

Bound for Denver, the stage carried three important passengers—beautiful ranch owner Willa Cullen, lovely temptress Rita Filley, and wealthy banker Raymond L. Parker. The two women are rivals for the lawman’s love, while Parker is a key investor in Trinidad’s future. But all are gone, with only the corpses of fellow passengers as bullet-ridden clues.

York follows a trail of blood to a ghost town known as Hell Junction. To rescue his lady friends and the banker, he must infiltrate an outlaw den . . . and pray no one among the thieves, killers, and kidnappers will recognize him. With only his desert rat deputy to back him up, York must free the captives, round up the badmen—and, whenever necessary, send them straight to Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Morbid Taste for Bones (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 1)*



  






*The “irresistible” and “compelling” first novel in the historical mystery series featuring a Welsh Benedictine monk in the twelfth century (The Washington Post).*

A Welsh Benedictine monk living at Shrewsbury Abbey in western England, Brother Cadfael spends much of his time tending the herbs and vegetables in the garden—but now there’s a more pressing matter. Cadfael is to serve as translator for a group of monks heading to the town of Gwytherin in Wales. The team’s goal is to collect the holy remains of Saint Winifred, which Prior Robert hopes will boost the abbey’s reputation, as well as his own. But when the monks arrive in Gwytherin, the town is divided over the request.

When the leading opponent to disturbing the grave is found shot dead with a mysterious arrow, some believe Saint Winifred herself delivered the deadly blow. Brother Cadfael knows an earthly hand did the deed, but his plan to root out a murderer may dig up more than he can handle.

Before _CSI_ and _Law & Order_, there was Brother Cadfael, “wily veteran of the Crusades” (_Los Angeles Times_). His knowledge of herbalism, picked up in the Holy Land, and his skillful observance of human nature are blessings in dire situations, and earned Ellis Peters a Crime Writers’ Association Silver Dagger Award. _A Morbid Taste for Bones_ kicks off a long-running and much-loved series that went on to be adapted for stage, radio, and television.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Comes to Kurland Hall (Kurland St. Mary Mystery Book 3)*



  






*Murder mars a wedding in English village, and a squabbling couple must find the killer in this Regency-era mystery by the author of Death Comes to London.*

Lucy Harrington has returned to Kurland St. Mary to help with her friend Sophia Giffin’s wedding. But her homecoming is made disagreeable by the presence of Major Robert Kurland, whose bungled proposal has ruffled Lucy’s composure, and a meddling widow who has designs on her father, the village rector.

Wary of the cloying Mrs. Chingford from the start, Lucy has doubts about the busybody’s intentions with her father. But everyone else seems to think they make an ideal match—until the courtship is curtailed when Mrs. Chingford is found dead at the bottom of a staircase. It’s clear that it wasn’t an accident, and in hopes of finding the culprit, Lucy and Robert call a truce and begin scrutinizing the wedding guests.

But the widow left behind plenty of enemies, and when one of them is the next to turn up dead, Lucy and Robert discover that the truth is far more scandalous than anyone could have imagined…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Man Who Smiled (The Kurt Wallander Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*The #1 international-bestselling tale of greed, violence, and corporate power from the master of Scandinavian noir: “One of his best” (The Times, London).*

After killing a man in the line of duty, Inspector Kurt Wallander finds himself deep in a personal and professional crisis; during more than a year of sick leave, he turns to drink and vice to quiet his lingering demons. Once he pulls himself together, he vows to quit the Ystad police force for good—just before a friend who had asked Wallander to look into the death of his father winds up dead himself, shot three times.

Far from leaving police work behind, Wallander instead must investigate a formidable suspect: a powerful business tycoon at the helm of a multinational company engaged in extralegal activities. Ann-Britt Höglund, the department’s first female detective, proves to be Wallander’s best ally as he tries to pierce the smiling façade of the suspicious mogul. But just as he comes close to uncovering the truth, Wallander finds his own life being threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Icy Clutches (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 6)*



  






*Edgar Award–winning series: On a trip to Glacier Bay, Alaska, the Skeleton Detective pursues a cold-hearted killer who buries evidence in an avalanche.*

Gideon Oliver expects to be amicably bored when he takes on the role of “accompanying spouse” at a lodge in the magnificent wild country of Glacier Bay, Alaska, where his forest ranger wife, Julie, is attending a conference. But it turns out to be exactly his cup of tea. There is another group at the lodge: six scientists on a memorial journey to the site of a thirty‑year‑old glacial avalanche that killed three of their colleagues. Their leader is TV’s most popular science personality, the unctuous M. Audley Tremaine, who is the sole survivor of the fatal avalanche. But he does not survive long and is soon found hanged in his room. If that is not upsetting enough, shocked hikers discover human bones emerging from the foot of the glacier—are they the shattered remains of the three who died, finally seeing daylight after their two‑mile, three‑decade journey within the glacial flow?

When the FBI seeks expert help, everyone agrees how fortunate it is that Dr. Oliver, the famed Skeleton Detective, is on the scene. Everybody, that is, but the person who wants ancient history to stay that way—and who believes that murder is the surest way to keep the past buried.

Icy Clutches _is the 6th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Perfect Grave: A gripping and heart-pounding crime thriller (Nikki Hunt Book 2)*



  






*She didn’t see the patch of black ice until it was too late. The car started to spin, and as it veered off into the deep ditch and the mounds of snow beside the road, she saw him. The little boy frozen in the ice.*

When the remains of two bodies are found in an open grave along a desolate highway in Stillwater, Minnesota, *Special Agent Nikki Hunt* knows exactly who they are. The bright blue jacket lying on the frozen earth belongs to *Kellan Rhodes*, the missing boy she’s desperately been trying to find for the last two days. The other body is his mother Dana, who had been Nikki’s lead suspect.

Although the wounds on Dana’s body suggest she murdered her son and took her own life, Nikki finds evidence that suggests she was a victim too. Dana was desperately trying to regain custody of Kellan, and Nikki finds boot prints at the scene that belong to someone else.

*When another child is reported missing, local journalist Caitlin Newport claims the cases are linked: *Zach Reeves was taken away from his own mother in a custody battle, just like Kellan was.

Caitlin once helped Nikki find out the truth about her own parents’ murders, but her desire for a story nearly cost Nikki her life. *Now, Nikki must decide if she can trust Caitlin again, before time runs out to find the killer and bring Zach home alive…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Anderson Tapes (The Edward X. Delaney Series)*



  






*The explosive Edgar Award–winning debut novel—told entirely through surveillance recordings, eyewitness reports, and other “official” documents—by New York Times bestselling author Lawrence Sanders*

_New York City. Summer 1968._Newly sprung from prison, professional burglar John Anderson is preparing for the biggest heist of his criminal career. The mark is a Manhattan luxury apartment building with the tony address of 535 East Seventy-Third Street. Enlisting a crew of scouts, con artists, and a getaway driver, Anderson orchestrates what he believes to be a foolproof plan. To pull off the big score, he needs one last thing: the permission of the local mafia, who expect a piece of the action. But no one inside Anderson’s operation knows that the police have recorded their conversations. The New York Police Department has hatched a plot of its own—but even its task force may not be enough to stop such a cunningly planned robbery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Book of Bones: A Thriller (Charlie Parker 17)*



  






*Private Investigator Charlie Parker returns in this heart-pounding thriller as he seeks revenge against the darkest forces in the world, from “one of the best thriller writers we have” (Harlan Coben, #1 New York Times bestselling author) and the internationally bestselling author of the acclaimed The Woman in the Woods.*

_He is our best hope.

He is our last hope.

He is our only hope._

On a lonely moor in northern England, the body of a young woman is discovered. In the south, a girl lies buried beneath a Saxon mound. To the southeast, the ruins of a priory hide a human skull.

Each is a sacrifice, a summons. And something in the darkness has heard the call.

Charlie Parker has also heard it and from the forests of Maine to the deserts of the Mexican border, from the canals of Amsterdam to the streets of London, he will track those who would cast the world into darkness.

Parker fears no evil—but evil fears him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dirty South: A Thriller (Charlie Parker Book 18 )*



  






*The New York Times bestselling author of A Book of Bones and “one of the best thriller writers we have” (Harlan Coben, #1 New York Times bestselling author) goes back to the very beginning of Private Investigator Charlie Parker’s astonishing career with his first terrifying case.*

It is 1997, and someone is slaughtering young women in Burdon County, Arkansas.

But no one in the Dirty South wants to admit it.

In an Arkansas jail cell sits a former NYPD detective, stricken by grief. He is mourning the death of his wife and child, and searching in vain for their killer. Obsessed with avenging his lost family, his life is about to take a shocking turn.

Witness the dawning of a conscience.

Witness the birth of a hunter.

Witness the becoming of Charlie Parker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sea of Lost Girls: A Novel*



  






*Winner of the Mary Higgins Clark Award

In the tradition of Daphne du Maurier, Shari Lapena, and Michelle Richmond comes a new thriller from the bestselling author of The Lake of Dead Languages—a twisty, harrowing story set at a prestigious prep school in which one woman’s carefully hidden past might destroy her future.*

Tess has worked hard to keep her past buried, where it belongs. Now she’s the wife to a respected professor at an elite boarding school, where she also teaches. Her seventeen-year-old son, Rudy, whose dark moods and complicated behavior she’s long worried about, seems to be thriving: he has a lead role in the school play and a smart and ambitious girlfriend. Tess tries not to think about the mistakes she made eighteen years ago, and mostly, she succeeds.

And then one more morning she gets a text at 2:50 AM: it’s Rudy, asking for help. When Tess picks him up she finds him drenched and shivering, with a dark stain on his sweatshirt. Four hours later, Tess gets a phone call from the Haywood school headmistress: Lila Zeller, Rudy’s girlfriend, has been found dead on the beach, not far from where Tess found Rudy just hours before.

As the investigation into Lila’s death escalates, Tess finds her family attacked on all sides. What first seemed like a tragic accidental death is turning into something far more sinister, and not only is Tess’s son a suspect but her husband is a person of interest too. But Lila’s death isn’t the first blemish on Haywood’s record, and the more Tess learns about Haywood’s fabled history, the more she realizes that not all skeletons will stay safely locked in the closet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Train to London: A Novel*



  






*National bestseller

A Historical Novels Review Editors' Choice

A Jewish Book Award Finalist

The New York Times bestselling author of Beautiful Exiles conjures her best novel yet, a pre-World War II-era story with the emotional resonance of Orphan Train and All the Light We Cannot See, centering on the Kindertransports that carried thousands of children out of Nazi-occupied Europe—and one brave woman who helped them escape to safety.*

In 1936, the Nazi are little more than loud, brutish bores to fifteen-year old Stephan Neuman, the son of a wealthy and influential Jewish family and budding playwright whose playground extends from Vienna’s streets to its intricate underground tunnels. Stephan’s best friend and companion is the brilliant Žofie-Helene, a Christian girl whose mother edits a progressive, anti-Nazi newspaper. But the two adolescents’ carefree innocence is shattered when the Nazis’ take control.

There is hope in the darkness, though. Truus Wijsmuller, a member of the Dutch resistance, risks her life smuggling Jewish children out of Nazi Germany to the nations that will take them. It is a mission that becomes even more dangerous after the Anschluss—Hitler’s annexation of Austria—as, across Europe, countries close their borders to the growing number of refugees desperate to escape.

Tante Truus, as she is known, is determined to save as many children as she can. After Britain passes a measure to take in at-risk child refugees from the German Reich, she dares to approach Adolf Eichmann, the man who would later help devise the “Final Solution to the Jewish Question,” in a race against time to bring children like Stephan, his young brother Walter, and Žofie-Helene on a perilous journey to an uncertain future abroad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*At All Costs *



  






*When undercover fugitives are found in the suburbs, they must race against time—and the FBI—to clear their names in this “superior page turner” (David Baldacci).*

The Brightons are just an ordinary, small-town, law-abiding family—until somebody else's mistake uncovers the truth. Jake and Carolyn Brighton are the FBI's two most wanted fugitives. Jake and Carolyn have lived a lie for fourteen years to protect themselves. But now they have to protect their thirteen-year-old son.

Their only chance is to return to the hellish scene of an unprecedented crime and collect the evidence that may finally set them free. But can they elude a massive manhunt long enough to get there?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blood Lust (The Destroyer Book 85)*



  






When an Iraiti ambassador disappears in the US, dictator Maddas Hinsein wants revenge. CURE sends Remo into danger as he falls under the spell of the goddess Kali, the Devourer of Life. Without Chiun, Remo may be lost and if he is, then so is the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Her Tracks (Tracy Crosswhite Book 8 ) *



  






*An Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

What family secrets are behind two disappearances? Seattle detective Tracy Crosswhite is determined to uncover the truth in the latest installment of New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s heart-stopping series.*

Returning from an extended leave in her hometown of Cedar Grove, Detective Tracy Crosswhite finds herself reassigned to the Seattle PD’s cold case unit. As the protective mother of an infant daughter, Tracy is immediately drawn to her first file: the abduction of a five-year-old girl whose parents, embattled in a poisonous divorce, were once prime suspects.

While reconstructing the days leading up to the girl’s disappearance, Tracy is brought into an active investigation with former partner Kinsington Rowe. A young woman has vanished on an isolated jogging trail in North Seattle. Divided between two critical cases, Tracy has little to go on except the treacherous deceptions behind a broken marriage—and now, the secrets hiding behind the closed doors of a deceptively quiet middle-class neighborhood.

To find two missing persons, Tracy will have to follow more than clues, which are both long cold and unsettlingly fresh. Given her own traumatic past, Tracy must also follow her instincts—to whatever dark and dangerous places they may lead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Diamonds Are Forever (James Bond (Original Series) Book 4)*



  






An international diamond-smuggling pipeline has opened up and the British Treasury wants to know who’s controlling it. Impersonating a captured courier named Peter Franks, Bond infiltrates the criminal ring and finds an unlikely ally in Tiffany Case, a gorgeous American with a dark past. As the ring’s stateside go-between, she may be just another link in the chain, but Tiffany is also Bond’s best shot at finding the elusive figure at the head of the operation—a syndicate boss known only by the initials “ABC.” But if Bond’s cover gets blown, he’ll find that the only thing harder than a diamond is surviving the payback of a pair of murderous henchmen.

With a sparkling trail of smuggled gems as bait, _Diamonds Are Forever_ leads Bond on a globe-hopping mission where deadly assassins lurk behind every corner.

*The text in this edition has been restored by the Fleming family company Ian Fleming Publications, to reflect the work as it was originally published.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Iced Bullet: Bloodied Wehrmacht: Stalingrad I *



  






November 1942, Russia: Stalingrad.

Leutnant Hausser, a young experienced infantry officer with the 76th Infantry Division is assigned with a handful of men to the south of Stalingrad. As the fighting heightens in the city, the officer and his men are sent to bolster the defences of their allies, the Romanians.

The front is relatively quiet, most believe the Russian Army is finished. The end of the bitter war in the east may only be days away.

Thinking of loved ones and home, they await the conclusion of the battle, comforted by promises that the victorious outcome will decide the war…that it will soon be all over. It may only be a matter of time before they see their families again.

Daily life has become more relaxed, in warm bunkers and well dug defences, they write letters and socialise with their allies. It may soon be time to go home.

As the German Sixth Army discovers just how vicious the fighting in Stalingrad can become, they take troops from their flanks in final attempts to take the city before the onset of 'another bitter Russian winter.' One last push will finish the Russians once and for all.

The German Air Force, the Luftwaffe, has virtually driven the Red Air Force from the skies.

The Russian high command, STAVKA, are secretly planning to turn the tide of the war in the southern sector of the front as they see the weaker German allies occupy defensive positions either side of the city that holds Stalin's name. As the Russian offensive engulfs the flanks around Stalingrad, the young officer and his men desperately begin a battle for survival against bitter temperatures and time, oblivious to what the overall picture may be…and what their future holds.

Not everything is as it seems in the deepest cold of winter as a small group of men combat nature and a vicious and cunning enemy motivated by revenge to survive and escape.

With temperatures dropping to minus 25 to 35 degrees Celsius and a vicious struggle for survival against both nature and the cruelties of war, the portrayal of individual human reaction to fate and historical events is a gripping insight into the soldier on the frontline, thousands of miles from the decisions that will forge their individual destinies.

Having spent thirty years studying World War 2 and in particular, the Russian Front, these offerings are based on historical fact. The characters are fictitious, attempting to portray a realistic account of what the battle would have been like for individual soldiers. All units and actions are in accordance with actual events, including propaganda, deployment and individual division engagements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Rattenkrieg: Bloodied Wehrmacht: Stalingrad II*



  






November 1942, Russia: Stalingrad

Leutnant Hausser returns as the young squad leader with a past shrouded in mystery. A black Iron Cross hanging uncomfortably around his neck, concealed from all but the closest to him.

The Red Army closes the net around Stalingrad near Kalach, surrounding one of the most formidable armies on the planet, the German Sixth Army. One of the Wehrmacht's finest and strongest fighting units.

Inside the freezing encircled city, the young officer’s squad knows they are now a long way from home, the thoughts of seeing loved ones shattered, they stubbornly fight on. The lingering and sickly thought that the desperate conflict will continue without respite or mercy plagues their morale and resolve. That their situation may get a lot worse.

The story continues following a small group of soldiers as they attempt to continue day to day in the most brutal and desperate of situations. The hope of rescue or potential victory is sustained only by camaraderie and the determination to survive.


As the German High Command desperately tries to re-establish the initiative and plan a relief effort to the beleaguered city, the army inside Stalingrad is ordered to stand firm on the banks of the freezing Volga River.

The German Air Force, the Luftwaffe, mistakenly commit to supplying the city from the air, failing to realistically consider the distance, roaming Russian fighters, ground to air fire and the extreme temperatures.

As temperatures plummet and ammunition becomes rationed, the food and combustible material begin to run out forcing the desperate defenders to continue fighting in the most miserable and chilling conditions imaginable to man.

With temperatures dropping to between minus 25 and 40 degrees Celsius, survival against a Red Army hell-bent on revenge and the Sixth Army's destruction will continue as the men face a sustained challenge of survival on a day to day basis.

Across the frozen Russian Front from the suburbs of Leningrad in the north to the southern banks of the Black Sea in the Caucasus Mountains, two facts are now emerging.......this merciless war will now not be over by Christmas, and the myth of German military invincibility had been cracked, if not finally shattered on the banks of the Volga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Kessel: Bloodied Wehrmacht: Stalingrad III *



  






Mid December 1942: Stalingrad Pocket:

In the freezing city, cut off hundreds of miles to the east, the young Leutnant Hausser and his squad returns, having re-joined their unit on the north-west corner of the pocket facing a determined and ruthless enemy. With the Germans and their allies inside the encircled city desperately short of food and ammunition, the Russians ensure the aromas of their own cooking are known to the isolated defenders, taunting their trapped enemy.

As the battle for the city heightens and progresses towards 1943, Leutnant Hausser and his men face the challenges of survival itself, knowing their predicament is little less than precarious. Hope may soon descend into desperation…perhaps this is where their war will end, in a frozen hell.


Temperature: Minus 20-30 Degrees Celsius: As the Panzer Tanks of the relief effort (Operation Winter Storm) struggle towards the city in severe weather and bitter temperatures, the Russian’s move troops between the advancing units and the defenders in the pocket in efforts to halt any breakthrough.

Erich Von Manstein, the German Field Marshal in charge of the relief effort requests the defenders in Stalingrad muster an attempted breakout towards the approaching soldiers to split the Russian defenders. Hitler refuses this action unless the surrounded and starving Sixth Army can hold the positions on the Volga and link up with the relief effort, some thirty-five miles away, an impossible set of conditions.

With only twenty to twenty five miles worth of fuel left, the Stalingrad defenders are unable to comply with the request, leaving the full force of the Russian Army to be utilised against the troops struggling to reach the surrounded army. In the frozen encircled city, the stranded and starving defenders on the banks of the Volga River hear that their countrymen on the edge of the pocket can see the flashes from fighting in the distance. They know the approaching German forces have all the food and supplies they require…….

Further to the west, to the north of the Don Bend, the Russians are preparing another offensive operation. Before the Russian armies sits the weakened Italian Eighth Army, blocking their advance south west to Rostov on Don. Capturing the city on the banks of the Sea of Azov will cut off and seal the destruction of the entire southern sector of German forces and their allies.

Across the eastern front a clock commences ticking on loud speakers...a voice blaring across the snow after each set of chimes, ‘Every seven seconds, a German soldier dies in Russia.’ The propaganda clock then ticks again, repeating the message shortly afterwards. It is played for days across the snow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Is Got Him: The Kidnapping that Changed America*



  






*This “relentlessly suspenseful” story of America’s first known kidnapping in nineteenth century Philadelphia is “elegantly told, superbly accomplished” (The Philadelphia Enquirer).*

In 1874, a little boy named Charley Ross was snatched from his family’s front yard in Philadelphia. A ransom note arrived three days later, demanding twenty thousand dollars for the boy’s return. The city was about to host the America’s Centennial celebration, and the mass panic surrounding the Charley Ross case plunged the nation into hysteria.

The desperate search led the police to inspect every building in Philadelphia, set up saloon surveillance in New York’s notorious slums, and begin a national manhunt. With white-knuckle suspense and historical detail, Hagen vividly captures the dark side of an earlier America. Her brilliant portrayal of its criminals, detectives, politicians, spiritualists, and ordinary families will stay with the reader long after the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Influenza: The Story of the Deadliest Pandemic in History*



  






*#1 New York Times bestseller

“Barry will teach you almost everything you need to know about one of the deadliest outbreaks in human history.”—Bill Gates

"Monumental... an authoritative and disturbing morality tale."—Chicago Tribune 

The strongest weapon against pandemic is the truth. Read why in the definitive account of the 1918 Flu Epidemic. *
Magisterial in its breadth of perspective and depth of research, _The Great Influenza_ provides us with a precise and sobering model as we confront the epidemics looming on our own horizon. As Barry concludes, "The final lesson of 1918, a simple one yet one most difficult to execute, is that...those in authority must retain the public's trust. The way to do that is to distort nothing, to put the best face on nothing, to try to manipulate no one. Lincoln said that first, and best. A leader must make whatever horror exists concrete. Only then will people be able to break it apart." 

At the height of World War I, history’s most lethal influenza virus erupted in an army camp in Kansas, moved east with American troops, then exploded, killing as many as 100 million people worldwide. It killed more people in twenty-four months than AIDS killed in twenty-four years, more in a year than the Black Death killed in a century. But this was not the Middle Ages, and 1918 marked the first collision of science and epidemic disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Seizing the Enigma: The Race to Break the German U-Boat Codes, 1939–1943*



  






*“An absorbing and thoroughly well documented account” of WWII naval intelligence and the Allied hunt for the Nazi code machine known as the Enigma (Warship).*

From the start of World War II to mid-1943, British and American naval forces fought a desperate battle against German submarine wolfpacks. And the Allies might have lost the struggle at sea without an astounding intelligence coup. Here, the author brings to life the race to break the German U-boat codes.

As the Battle of the Atlantic raged, Hitler’s U-boats reigned. To combat the growing crisis, ingenious amateurs joined the nucleus of dedicated professionals at Bletchley Park to unlock the continually changing German naval codes. Their mission: to read the U-boat messages of Hitler’s cipher device, the Enigma.

They first found success with the capture of_ U-110_,—which yielded the Enigma machine itself and a trove of secret documents. Then the weather ship _Lauenburg_ seized near the Arctic ice pack provided code settings for an entire month. Finally, two sailors rescued a German weather cipher that enabled the team at Bletchley to solve the Enigma after a year-long blackout.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Code Wars: How 'Ultra' and 'Magic' Led to Allied Victory *



  






When the top secret code breaking activities at Bletchley Park were revealed in the 1970s, much of the history of the Second World War had to be rewritten. Code Wars examines the role of ULTRA (the intelligence derived from breaking secret enemy signals) on major events of the Second World War. It examines how it influenced the outcome of key battles such as D-Day, El Alamein, Crete, key naval battles, the controversy surrounding Churchill and Coventry, the shadowing of Hitlers V1 pilotless aircraft and the V2 rocket.The book also examines the pioneering work in breaking Enigma by the Polish cryptographers, and the building of Colossus, the worlds first digital, programmable computer, which helped unravel the secret orders of Hitler and the German High Command. It also tells the story of the American successes in breaking Japanese signals, known as Magic. The vital role of the intercept stations which took down the enemy messages, providing the raw material for the cryptographers to break, is also explored.The book shows how the code breakers were able to shorten the war by as much as two years and bring Signals Intelligence, in the postwar years, into a new era of military intelligence gathering.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 12th Man: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance*



  






*A stunning story of heroism and survival during World War II. The book that inspired the international film of the same name. “A must-read …. Intrigue, suspense, and adventure."—The Norwegian American*

"I remember reading _We Die Alone_ in 1970 and I could never forget it. Then when we went to Norway to do a docudrama, people told us again and again that certain parts were pure fiction. Since I was a Norwegian that was not good enough; I had to find the truth. I sincerely believe we did,” writes author Astrid Karlsen Scott.

_The 12th Man_ is the true story of Jan Baalsrud, whose struggle to escape the Gestapo and survive in Nazi-occupied Norway has inspired the international film of the same name. In late March 1943, in the midst of WWII, four Norwegian saboteurs arrived in northern Norway on a fishing cutter and set anchor in Toftefjord to establish a base for their operations. However, they were betrayed, and a German boat attacked the cutter, creating a battlefield and spiraling Jan Baalsrud into the adventure of his life.

The only survivor and wounded, Baalsrud begins a perilous journey to freedom, swimming icy fjords, climbing snow-covered peaks, enduring snowstorms, and getting caught in a monstrous avalanche. Suffering from snow blindness and frostbite, more than sixty people of the Troms District risk their lives to help Baalsrud to freedom. Meticulously researched for more than five years,

Karlsen Scott and Haug bring forth the truth behind this captivating, edge-of-your-seat, real-life survival story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Agent M: The Lives and Spies of MI5's Maxwell Knight*



  






*The fascinating, improbable true story of Maxwell Knight -- the great MI5 spymaster and inspiration for the James Bond character M.*

Maxwell Knight was perhaps the greatest spymaster in history. He did more than anyone in his era to combat the rising threat of fascism in Britain during World War II, in spite of his own history inside this movement. He was also truly eccentric -- a thrice-married jazz aficionado who kept a menagerie of exotic pets -- and almost totally unqualified for espionage.

Yet he had a gift for turning practically anyone into a fearless secret agent. Knight's work revolutionized British intelligence, pioneering the use of female agents, among other accomplishments. In telling Knight's remarkable story, _Agent M_ also reveals for the first time in print the names and stories of some of the men and women recruited by Knight, on behalf of MI5, who were asked to infiltrate the country's most dangerous political organizations.

Drawing on a vast array of original sources, _Agent M_ reveals not only the story of one of the world's greatest intelligence operators, but the sacrifices and courage required to confront fascism during a nation's darkest time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Mediterranean - Sicily and the Surrender of Italy: [Illustrated Edition] *



  






This volume, the second to be published in the Mediterranean Theater of Operations subseries, takes up where George F. Howe’s Northwest Africa: Seizing the Initiative in the West left off. It integrates the Sicilian Campaign with the complicated negotiations involved in the surrender of Italy.
The Sicilian Campaign was as complex as the negotiations, and is equally instructive. On the Allied side it included American, British, and Canadian soldiers as well as some Tabors of Goums; major segments of the U.S. Army Air Forces and of the Royal Air Force; and substantial contingents of the U.S. Navy and the Royal Navy. Opposing the Allies were ground troops and air forces of Italy and Germany, and the Italian Navy. The fighting included a wide variety of operations: the largest amphibious assault of World War II; parachute jumps and air landings; extended overland marches; tank battles; precise and remarkably successful naval gunfire support of troops on shore; agonizing struggles for ridge tops; and extensive and skillful artillery support. Sicily was a testing ground for the U.S. soldier, fighting beside the more experienced troops of the British Eighth Army, and there the American soldier showed what he could do.
The negotiations involved in Italy’s surrender were rivaled in complexity and delicacy only by those leading up to the Korean armistice. The relationship of tactical to diplomatic activity is one of the most instructive and interesting features of this volume. Military men were required to double as diplomats and to play both roles with skill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*United States Army in WWII - the Mediterranean - Salerno to Cassino: [Illustrated Edition]*



  






The focus of the American and British war effort in 1943 was on the ancient lands bordering the Mediterranean Sea where in May victory came at last in Tunisia and where in July Allied armies began a five-week campaign to conquer Sicily. The invasion of Italy in September sharpened that focus as Allied troops for the first time since 1940 confronted the German Army in a sustained campaign on the mainland of Europe.
The fighting that followed over the next eight months was replete with controversial actions and decisions. These included apparent American peril during the early hours in the Salerno beachhead; a British advance from the toe of the peninsula that failed to ease the pressure at Salerno; the fight to cross a flooded Rapido River; the bombing of the Benedictine abbey on Monte Cassino; and the stalemated landings at Anzio. The author addresses these subjects objectively and candidly as he sets in perspective the campaign in Italy and its accomplishments.
It was a grueling struggle for Allied and German soldier alike, a war of small units and individuals dictated in large measure by inhospitable terrain and wet and cold that soon immersed the battlefield. The methods commanders and men employed to defeat the terrain and a resourceful enemy are instructive now and will continue to be in the future, for the harsh conditions that were prevalent in Italy know no boundary in time. Nor do the problems and accomplishments of Allied command and co-ordination anywhere stand out in greater relief than in the campaign in Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Spy Named Orphan: The Soviet Agent Who Stole the West's Greatest Secrets *



  






Donald Maclean was one of the most treacherous spies of the Cold War era, a member of the infamous "Cambridge Five" spy ring, yet the extent of this shrewd, secretive man’s betrayal has never fully been explored. Drawing on formerly classified files, _A Spy Named Orphan_ documents the extraordinary story of a model diplomat leading a chilling double-life until his exposure and defection to the USSR.

Philipps describes a man prone to alcoholic rages, who rose through the ranks of the British Foreign Office while secretly transmitting through his Soviet handlers reams of diplomatic and military intelligence on the atom bomb and the shape of the postwar world. A mesmerizing tale of blind faith and fierce loyalty alongside dangerous duplicity and human vulnerability, Philipps’s narrative will stand as the definitive account of the man codenamed "Orphan."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mastodonia*



  






*In rural Wisconsin, wonder clashes dangerously with corporate greed when an alien visitor opens up a gateway through time into a breathtaking prehistoric lost world*

On sabbatical from teaching at a small university, paleontologist Asa Steele is content to relax amidst the pastoral splendor of his Wisconsin farm. That is, until his dog starts bringing home unrecognizable artifacts and, strangest of all, fresh dinosaur bones. Since boyhood, Asa has heard the rumors of a UFO crash site nearby, and his encounter with a cat-faced alien life form proves the old story to be shockingly true. A gregarious immortal stranded on Earth for fifty thousand years, Catface has the power to create portals in time, and now he has opened a gateway into a prehistoric world of wonder and beauty, a place Asa calls “Mastodonia.” But keeping this idyllic realm a secret from a prying government and the greedy corporate entities it serves could prove impossible—and perilous—when there are resources to drain, land to despoil, and gargantuan vanished beasts from a distant age to hunt down and destroy in the name of profit.

Clifford D. Simak’s glorious vision of a gateway to the past and of the tantalizing commercial potential of all things prehistoric predates Michael Crichton’s _Jurassic Park _by many years, yet it remains as provocative, enthralling, and fun for twenty-first-century science fiction lovers as it was for its original readers. Breathtaking, thrilling, imaginative, and awe-inspiring, _Mastodonia _is a world that, once entered, can never be forgotten, such is the unique creative genius of legendary science fiction Grand Master Simak, one of the most revered writers ever to dream the future . . . and the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Penultimate Truth



  




*

*In this dystopian novel from the author of The Man in the High Castle, humanity is forced to live underground while a great secret hides above them.*

In the future, most of humanity lives in massive underground bunkers, producing weapons for the nuclear war they’ve fled. Constantly bombarded by patriotic propaganda, the citizens of these industrial anthills believe they are waiting for the day when the war will be over and they can return above ground. But when Nick St. James, president of one anthill, makes an unauthorized trip to the surface, what he finds is more shocking than anything he could imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*When Eagles Dare (Four Horsemen Tales Book 5)*



  






The mission Jonah White Eagle and his Fierce Eagle Company had taken was nearly impossible. Land on the middle of a 7.5-mile-high plateau, walk six miles to the edge of the cliff, and scale down the 39,000-foot-high cliffs to the foothills of the canyon below. Nothing to it, right? But then there was the swamp they had to cross, full of large indigenous life forms that thought Humans made good snacks. And the rivers, full of other killers, they would have to negotiate.

And then there were the Xlatan, a race of six-legged killers guarding the target. A relatively new mercenary race, although one more established than the Humans, the Xlatan were supposed to be tough. Maybe not—quite—as tough as the Besquith, but close enough to give a number of other merc races the chills when they went up against them.

The Fierce Eagle Company only needed to traverse the planet, stay alive, and then surveil the operation the Xlatan were guarding to gather intelligence for the CASPer-equipped merc company that was enroute to destroy the operation.

The mission would have been nearly impossible, all on its own. There’s just one more thing, though, that they don’t know. They’ve been set up, and the heavy forces aren’t coming.

Still, anything is possible…When Eagles Dare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Feet of Clay: A Novel of Discworld*



  






It's murder in Discworld! -- which ordinarily is no big deal. But what bothers Watch Commander Sir Sam Vimes is that the unusual deaths of three elderly Ankh-Morporkians do not bear the clean, efficient marks of the Assassins' Guild. An apparent lack of any motive is also quitetroubling. All Vimes has are some tracks of white clay and more of those bothersome "clue" things that only serve to muck up an investigation. The anger of a fearful populace is already being dangerously channeled toward the city's small community of golems -- the mindless, absurdlyindustrious creatures of baked clay who can occasionally be found toiling in the city's factories. And certain highly placed personages are using the unrest as an excuse to resurrect a monarchy -- which would be bad enough even if the "king" they were grooming wasn't as empty-headed as your typical animated pottery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Magic Man Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 4 *



  






*Like poop on your shoe, bad luck had a knack for sticking Charlie wherever he went. And it sure did stink.*

Wormholes to a distant galaxy? Done it. Alien slavery? Yup. Forced gladiatorial combat? That too. Space pirate and eventual rebel leader? Check. Rising to the pinnacle of power as Dragon King? Uh-huh.

Charlie, it seemed, had seen and survived it all, and at long last it looked like he’d finally earned himself a little peace and quiet. That is until a whole new threat reared its ugly head. Now, not only were those he held dear at risk, but the entire planet, and possibly even the whole damn solar system.

Yet again, Charlie was in the right place at the wrong time, finding himself forced to evolve into something new. Something more. But this time, on this tech-driven world, the space engineer from the past thought _he_ might finally have the advantage.

But then again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows Book 1)*



  






*The first book in #1 New York Times bestselling author Kim Harrison's Hollows series!*

All the creatures of the night gather in "the Hollows" of Cincinnati, to hide, to prowl, to party . . . and to feed.

Vampires rule the darkness in a predator-eat-predator world rife with dangers beyond imagining—and it's Rachel Morgan's job to keep that world civilized.

A bounty hunter and a witch with serious sex appeal and an attitude, she'll bring 'em back alive, dead . . . or undead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hot Lead, Cold Justice (A Caleb York Western Book 5)*



  






*Legendary crime writer Mickey Spillane’s celebrated tin-star hero Caleb York returns in the explosive Western saga by New York Times bestselling author Max Allan Collins.
*
When Sheriff Caleb York’s deputy is shot down in cold blood, York has no doubt the bullets were meant for him.It’s the first nasty step in a plan rustled up by Luke “Burn ’Em” Burnham—eliminate the law, corral a team to rob a bank in booming Las Vegas, New Mexico, then lay low. With a treacherous local merchant for cover, and York out of the picture, all they’ll have to do is wait for the calm. Then they get wind of one little hitch: not only is York still alive, but he’s gunning for justice—and revenge.

As the winter weather bears down, a chilling cat-and-mouse begins. York isn’t about to let Burnham and his gang of miscreants get away. It’d be a cold day in hell if he did.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shoot-Out at Sugar Creek (A Caleb York Western Book 6) *



  






*Inspired by the timeless westerns of John Wayne and the hardboiled heroes of classic crime fiction, bestselling legends Mickey Spillane and Max Allan Collins turn up the heat on their tin-star tough guy Caleb York—in a gun-blazing showdown with two women ranchers calling the shots . . .
*
It starts with an abusive, drunken young scoundrel who resists arrest, holds a barmaid hostage, and gets what he deserves from the blazing .44 of Sheriff Caleb York. The New Mexico lawman doesn’t regret taking such deadly action, but the late youth’s powerful mother, cattle baroness Victoria Drummond, seems bound to feel differently. To York’s surprise, Victoria takes the news with stoic resignation—all she asks of him is a favor: help her convince Willa Cullen—the love of Caleb’s life—to sell her the spread that Willa’s late father had carved out of the wilderness.

Willa, every bit as strong-willed as her rival, refuses to give up her land without a fight. Sheriff York anticipates an ugly showdown brewing with himself in the dangerous middle. And before he can stop it from escalating, the seductive cattle queen sends an army of hired guns to Sugar Creek, the sole source of water available for Willa’s herd. York finds himself caught in the crossfire of a savage shoot-out between Willa’s cowboys and Victoria’s gunfighters. No matter who wins, it’s going to be a bloodbath. . . .

In a climax in the tradition of Spillane’s classic _I, the Jury_, York must face a beautiful deadly female who promises heaven but intends hell, while the devils in her employ plan to remove Caleb York from God’s good earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bedwetter: Stories of Courage, Redemption, and Pee*



  






*From the outrageously filthy and oddly innocent comedienne and star of the powerful 2015 film I Smile Back Sarah Silverman comes a memoir—her first book—that is at once shockingly personal, surprisingly poignant, and still pee-in-your-pants funny. *

In this collection of humorous essays, Sarah Silverman tells tales of growing up Jewish in New Hampshire, losing her virginity, learning to curse at 3 years old, and being a bedwetter until she was old enough to drive, and in a surprisingly poignant piece, she recounts the accidental death of her infant brother. Of course, in her loopy, taboo-breaking way, she always manages somehow to leave you laughing. But then you’d expect nothing less from a woman who sang to her boyfriend on national television that she was “F***ing Matt Damon.”

If you like Sarah’s television show _The Sarah Silverman Program_, or memoirs such as Chelsea Handler’s _Are You There Vodka? It’s Me Chelsea_ and Artie Lange’s _Too Fat to Fish_, you’ll love _The Bedwetter_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*(Not Quite) Mastering the Art of French Living *



  






*WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER*

Every year upon arriving in Plobien, the small Breton town where he spends his summers, American writer Mark Greenside picks back up where he left off with his faux-pas–filled Francophile life. Mellowed and humbled, but not daunted (OK, _slightly_ daunted), he faces imminent concerns: What does he cook for a French person? Who has the right-of-way when entering or exiting a roundabout? Where does he pay for a parking ticket? And most dauntingly of all, when can he touch the tomatoes?

Despite the two decades that have passed since Greenside’s snap decision to buy a house in Brittany and begin a bi-continental life, the quirks of French living still manage to confound him. Continuing the journey begun in his 2009 memoir about beginning life in France, _(Not Quite) Mastering the Art of French Living_ details Greenside’s daily adventures in his adopted French home, where the simplest tasks are never straightforward but always end in a great story. Through some hits and lots of misses, he learns the rules of engagement, how he gets what he needs—which is not necessarily what he thinks he wants—and how to be grateful and thankful when (especially when) he fails, which is more often than he can believe.

Introducing the English-speaking world to the region of Brittany in the tradition of Peter Mayle’s homage to Provence, Mark Greenside’s first book, _I’ll Never Be French_, continues to be among the bestselling books about the region today. Experienced Francophiles and armchair travelers alike will delight in this new chapter exploring the practical and philosophical questions of French life, vividly brought to life by Greenside’s humor and affection for his community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*And Then There Were Nuns: Adventures in a Cloistered Life*



  






*“The best kind of memoir, revealing, refreshing, and reflective enough to make readers turn many of the questions on themselves.” —Booklist (starred review)*

With humor and opinions aplenty, a woman embarks on an unconventional quest to see if she is meant to be a nun.

Just as Jane Christmas decides to enter a convent in mid-life to find out whether she is “nun material,” her long-term partner Colin, suddenly springs a marriage proposal on her. Determined not to let her monastic dreams be sidelined, Christmas puts her engagement on hold and embarks on an extraordinary year-long adventure to four convents—one in Canada and three in the UK.

In these communities of cloistered nuns and monks, she shares—and at times chafes and rails against—the silent, simple existence she has sought all of her life. Christmas takes this spiritual quest seriously, but her story is full of the candid insights, humorous social faux pas, profane outbursts, and epiphanies that make her books so relatable and popular. _And Then There Were Nuns_ offers a seldom-seen look inside modern cloistered life, and it is sure to ruffle more than a few starched collars among the ecclesiastical set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Life in Death: The True Story of a Career in Disaster Victim Identification*



  






*WINNER - PEOPLE'S BOOK PRIZE 2017


This updated edition contains additional material on the Hillsborough disaster.*

Detective Inspector Richard Venables (QPM, rtd.) has helped identify thousands of bodies all over the world, piecing together fragments from tsunamis, transport and other disasters to return the victims to their loved ones.

A world-renowned expert in Disaster Victim Identification who was a member of the UK Police’s Major Disaster Advisory Team, Richard’s destiny was shaped in part by his presence as a uniformed sergeant at the 1989 Hillsborough Disaster.

In _A Life in Death_, Richard Venables tells his extraordinary story, of how death came to be a key feature of his personal and professional life, as well as how he coped with the biggest challenge of his career: the 2004 Asian Tsunami, the deadliest event of its kind ever experienced by human civilization, that claimed 230,000 lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Debt to Pay (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 15)*



  






*In this brilliant novel in Robert B. Parker's New York Times bestselling series, police chief Jesse Stone faces a ruthless hit man.*

All is quiet in Paradise, except for a spate of innocuous vandalism. Good thing, too, because Jesse Stone is preoccupied with the women in his life, both past and present. As his ex-wife Jenn is about to marry a Dallas real-estate tycoon, Jesse isn't too sure his relationship with former FBI agent Diana Evans is built to last. But those concerns get put on the back burner when a major Boston crime boss is brutally murdered. Despite all evidence to the contrary, Jesse suspects it's the work of Mr. Peepers, a psychotic assassin who has caused trouble for Jesse in the past.

Peepers has long promised revenge against the mob, Jesse, and Suit for their roles in foiling one of his hits—and against Jenn as well. And though Jesse and Jenn have long parted ways, Jesse still feels responsible for her safety. Jesse and Diana head to Dallas for the wedding and, along with the tycoon's security team, try to stop Peepers before the bill comes due. With Peepers toying with the authorities as to when and where he'll strike, Jesse is up against the wall. Still, there's a debt to pay and blood to be spilled to satisfy it. But whose blood, and just how much?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Owl Too Many (The Peter Shandy Mysteries Book 8 ) *



  






*Professor Peter Shandy returns in “a high-flying farce with humor that ranges from broad slapstick to quiet witticisms. . . . This murder most fowl is a hoot” (Publishers Weekly).*
Emory Emmerick comes to Balaclava Agricultural University as a scout for a television station. Although the faculty and students are hardly ready for prime time, Emmerick’s interest is in environmental programming—a subject that inspires even the driest Balaclava professor to wax poetic. In his search for material, Emmerick joins Peter Shandy and a few of his colleagues on the annual owl-count. And though the television producer’s loud mouth and heavy feet make him a dismal birdwatcher, none of the academics expect him to make a fatal blunder. Chasing what appears to be a badly lost snowy owl, Emmerick stumbles into a trap that yanks him into a tree. By the time the professors reach him, he’s been stabbed to death. Discovering that the snowy owl was nothing more than a handful of feathers attached to a fishing pole, Shandy concludes that Emmerick was murdered. Plenty of people might like to kill a television producer, but which would-be killer had the gall to make the helpless _Nyctea scandiaca _an accomplice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Swimming to Catalina (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 4) *



  






Stone Barrington thought he'd heard the last of former girlfriend Arrington after she left him to marry Vance Calder, Hollywood's hottest star. The last thing Stone expected was a desperate call from Calder. Arrington has vanished, and her new fiancé wants Stone to come to LA and find her.

In a town where the sharks drive Bentleys and no one can be trusted, Stone soon discovers he's drowning in a sea of empty clues that takes him from Bel Air to Malibu to Rodeo Drive. Running out of time and leads, he needs to keep his head above water and find Arrington fast, or end up swimming with the fishes himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Little White Lies: A psychological suspense thriller *



  






*THE BOOK BEHIND THE HIT BBC SERIES

‘Any other year, summer arrived with the swallows. But this year, the broken body of a bird, left on the porch, serves as an omen of deception, a shadow cast over the days to come…’

Beth March’s life seems unexceptional*: *she and her husband, David, have a conventional, quiet marriage.* The opening morning of the nightmare seems like just another day, aside from the unexpected body of the bird…but while Beth showers and prepares for the day, *David drives his car at full speed into the path of a lorry.* He is killed instantly. From the moment that Beth learns of his fate, her world begins to shatter around her. *Nothing in her life can ever be the same again.

Was David having an affair?* Why did he go behind her back to sell his shares and take out another mortgage — *and where is that money now?* What dark secrets lie beneath the picture-perfect image of the family down the lane?

As she unravels* the chain of tragic events that preceded her husband’s death*, Beth finds herself tossed from side to side on a sea of continually shifting information, *never sure what is true and what is not*. What seem like little white lies gradually begin to build and build until Beth truly begins to realise *the horror of devastating betrayal experienced by everyone involved…

Little White Lies is an intriguing rollercoaster of suspicion, deceit and the quest for the truth.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wailing Wind (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 15)*



  






*Legendary detectives Leaphorn and Chee are pulled into mysteries old and new in this haunting tale of obsessive greed, lost love, and murder from the “national literary and cultural sensation” (Los Angeles Times)—New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman.

“Tony Hillerman’s novels are like no others. His insightful portrayal of the vast Navajo Reservation, the spirit-haunted people who inhabit it and the clash between ancient traditions and modern civilization that has shaped its present and will determine its future has produced a body of work unique in mystery fiction.”—San Diego Union-Tribune*

To Officer Bernie Manuelito the man curled on the truck seat was just another drunk—which got Bernie in trouble for mishandling a murder scene—which got Sgt. Jim Chee in trouble with the FBI—which drew ex-Lieutenent Joe Leaphorn out of retirement into an old crime he longed to forget. Legends of the area’s lost gold mines join the mountains and canyons of the Navajo Reservation as elements of Hillerman’s plot, but this tale turns on an obsessive love and memories of a missing woman’s voice wailing in the darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Cargo *



  






*From the glittering beaches of the Caribbean to a final harrowing showdown in the Amazonian rain forest comes a breakneck tale of danger, intrigue, and depravity.*

Cat Catledge is a happy man. A self-made multi-millionaire at fifty, he has a loving wife and a beautiful teenage daughter. And after years of hard work, he is taking his family on the ultimate dream sabbatical: a two year cruise to the South Pacific via the Panama Canal, aboard his custom built forty-three-foot yacht. He gets as far as Colombia.

Off that country's cocaine dusted shores, Cat's bliss—and his dearly loved family—are permanently shattered by an event so unexpected, so savage, and so tragically final that it leaves Cat completely devastated. Consumed by terrible guilt, he returns home alone, a broken man. Investigations by both the Colombian authorities and the U.S. State Department prove fruitless.

Then, late one night, Cat is awakened by the telephone and, from far away, over the loud static, an achingly familiar voice utters a single, electrifying word.

Driven by a mixture of hope and anguish, Cat slips back into South America on a desperate search for the daughter he cannot bring himself to believe is dead. Aided by an Australian ex-convict, a beautiful television journalist, and a man known to him only as "Jim", Cat follows a trail of blood and graft, white powder and white slavery, and discovers in himself an unsuspected capacity for ruthlessness and cunning, and—even more surprising—a rekindled capacity for love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Kisscut: A Grant County Thriller*



  






Gillian Flynn says, "Karin Slaughter is simply one of the best thriller writers working today."

Saturday night dates at the skating rink have been a tradition in the small southern town of Heartsdale for as long as anyone can remember, but when a teenage quarrel explodes into a deadly shoot-out, Sara Linton—the town's pediatrician and medical examiner—finds herself entangled in a terrible tragedy.

What seemed at first to be a horrific but individual catastrophe proves to have wider implications. The autopsy reveals evidence of long-term abuse, of ritualistic self -mutilation, but when Sara and police chief Jeffrey Tolliver start to investigate, they are frustrated at every turn.

The children surrounding the victim close ranks. The families turn their backs. Then a young girl is abducted, and it becomes clear that the first death is linked to an even more brutal crime, one far more shocking than anyone could have imagined. Meanwhile, detective Lena Adams, still recovering from her sister's death and her own brutal attack, finds herself drawn to a young man who might hold the answers. But unless Lena, Sara, and Jeffrey can uncover the deadly secrets the children hide, it's going to happen again . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Remains of Her: A Novel*



  






From the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Silent Girls_ comes this chilling, harrowing thriller set in rural Vermont about a recluse who believes the young girl he's found in the woods is the reincarnation of his missing daughter, returned to help him solve her and his wife's disappearance.

_I won’t say a word. Cross my heart and hope to die…_

Jonah Baum, a professor of poetry at a local college in Vermont, sees his ordinary life come tumbling down when his wife and young daughter vanish from their home. No evidence of a kidnapping. No sign of murder. No proof that Rebecca didn’t simply abandon her marriage. Just Sally’s crude and chilling drawings, Jonah’s little lies, and the sheriff’s nagging fears that nothing is what it seems.

For Sally’s best friend, Lucinda, it’s something else. She trusts in Sally not to just disappear, not after they’ve shared so many secrets—especially about the woods and what they saw there. But she’ll never tell. No one would believe her anyway.

As the search for Rebecca and Sally intensifies, and as suspicion falls on Jonah, the disappearances become more relentlessly haunting than anyone can imagine. Because what’s seen in the light of day is not nearly as terrifying as what remains hidden in the dark…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharpe's Revenge (#10) *



  






*When his honor and reputation are at stake, Sharpe seeks revenge--at any cost*

It is 1814, and the defeat of Napoleon seems imminent--if the well-protected city of Toulouse can be conquered. For Richard Sharpe, the battle turns out to be one of the bloodiest of the Peninsula Wars, and he must draw on his last reserves of strength to lead his troops to victory.

But before Sharpe can lay down his sword, he must fight a different sort of battle. Accused of stealing Napoleon's personal treasure, Sharpe escapes from a British military court and embarks on the battle of his life--armed only with the unflinching resolve to protect his honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Indifferent Stars Above: The Harrowing Saga of the Donner Party*



  






*From the #1 bestselling author of The Boys in the Boat and Facing the Mountain comes an unforgettable epic of family, tragedy, and survival on the American frontier

“An ideal pairing of talent and material.… Engrossing.… A deft and ambitious storyteller.” — Mary Roach, New York Times Book Review*

In April of 1846, twenty-one-year-old Sarah Graves, intent on a better future, set out west from Illinois with her new husband, her parents, and eight siblings. Seven months later, after joining a party of pioneers led by George Donner, they reached the Sierra Nevada Mountains as the first heavy snows of the season closed the pass ahead of them. In early December, starving and desperate, Sarah and fourteen others set out for California on snowshoes, and, over the next thirty-two days, endured almost unfathomable hardships and horrors.

In this gripping narrative, _New York Times _bestselling author Daniel James Brown sheds new light on one of the most legendary events in American history. Following every painful footstep of Sarah’s journey with the Donner Party, Brown produces a tale both spellbinding and richly informative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SAS Survival Handbook, Third Edition: The Ultimate Guide to Surviving Anywhere*



  






*The ultimate guide to surviving anywhere, now updated with more than 100 pages of additional material, including a new chapter on urban survival

"A classic. ... Addresses every conceivable disaster scenario. Don’t leave home without it” —Outside*

Revised to reflect the latest in survival knowledge and technology, and covering new topics such as urban survival and terrorism, the multimillion-copy worldwide bestseller _SAS Survival Handbook_ by John "Lofty" Wiseman is the definitive resource for all campers, hikers, and outdoor adventurers. From basic campcraft and navigation to fear management and strategies for coping with any type of disaster, this complete course includes:

Being prepared: Understanding basic survival skills, like reading the weather, and preparation essentials, such as a pocket survival kit.

Making camp: Finding the best location, constructing the appropriate shelter, organizing camp, staying warm, and creating tools.

Food: What to eat, what to avoid, where to find it, and how to prepare it.

First aid: A comprehensive course in emergency/wilderness medicine, including how to maximize survival in any climate or when injured.

Disaster survival: How to react in the face of natural disasters and hostile situations—and how to survive if all services and supplies are cut off.

Self-defense: Arming yourself with basic hand-to-hand combat techniques.

Security: Protecting your family and property from intrusion, break-ins, and theft.

Climate & terrain: Overcoming any location, from the tropics to the poles, from the desert to the mountains and sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Space at the Speed of Light: The History of 14 Billion Years for People Short on Time*



  






*From the big bang to black holes, this fast-paced illustrated tour of time and space for the astro-curious unlocks the science of the stars to reveal fascinating theories, surprising discoveries, and ongoing mysteries in modern astronomy and astrophysics.*

Before the big bang, time, space, and matter didn't exist. In the 14 billion years since, scientists have pointed their telescopes upward, peering outward in space and backward in time, developing and refining theories to explain the weird and wonderful phenomena they observed. Through these observations, we now understand concepts like the size of the universe (still expanding), the distance to the next-nearest star from earth (Alpha Centauri, 26 trillion miles) and what drives the formation of elements (nuclear fusion), planets and galaxies (gravity), and black holes (gravitational collapse). But are these cosmological questions definitively answered or is there more to discover?

Oxford University astrophysicist and popular YouTube personality Dr. Becky Smethurst presents everything you need to know about the universe in ten accessible and engagingly illustrated lessons. In _Space at the Speed of Light: The History of 14 Billion Years for People Short on Time_, she guides you through fundamental questions, both answered and unanswered, posed by space scientists. Why does gravity matter? How do we know the big bang happened? What is dark matter? Do aliens exist? Why is the sky dark at night? If you have ever looked up at night and wondered how it all works, you will find answers--and many more questions--in this pocket-sized tour of the universe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sitting Bull: The Life and Times of an American Patriot *



  






*he definitive, award-winning biography of the legendary chief and his dramatic role in the history of westward expansion*

Reviled by the United States government as a troublemaker and a coward, revered by his people as a great warrior chief, Sitting Bull has long been one of the most fascinating and misunderstood figures in American history. Distinguished historian Robert M. Utley has forged a compelling portrait of Sitting Bull, presenting the Lakota perspective for the first time and rendering the most unbiased, historically accurate, and vivid portrait of the man to date.

The Sitting Bull who emerges in this fast-paced narrative is a complex, towering figure: a great warrior whose skill and bravery in battle were unparalleled; the spiritual leader of his people; a dignified but ultimately tragically stubborn defender of the traditional ways against the steadfast and unwelcome encroachment of the white man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sea and the Second World War: Maritime Aspects of a Global Conflict (New Perspectives on the Second World War) 



  




*

*An in-depth study of World War II’s naval operations. “Rarely does a collection of essays offer so many new and persuasive assessments. Well done!”—Professor David Snead, Liberty University*

The sea shaped the course and conduct of World War II, from the first moments of the German invasion of Poland on September 1, 1939, to the Japanese surrender on September 2, 1945. The impact could be felt far beyond the shoreline, as the arms and armies carried across the oceans were ultimately destined to wage war ashore. Populations and industries depended on the raw materials and supplies in a war that increasingly became a contest of national will and economic might. Ultimately, it was the war at sea that linked numerous regional conflicts and theaters of operation into a global war.

As the war grew in complexity and covered an increasingly larger geographical area, the organization of the maritime effort and the impact it had on the formulation of national strategy also evolved. This volume illustrates the impact of naval operations on the Second World War by highlighting topics previously neglected in the scholarship. In doing so, it provides new insights into political, strategic, administrative, and operational aspects of the maritime dimension of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The United States Marine Corps: The Expeditionary Force at War (Casemate Short History)*



  






*A concise overview of USMC history from an award-winning author, including photos and a timeline: “Educational and enjoyable.” —Booklist*

Many think of the United States Marine Corps as a second land army, and while it has been employed in that capacity, it is foremost a naval expeditionary force able to seize, secure, and defend advanced naval bases in support of major campaigns.

The Corps dates back to the Revolutionary War, but while they served in the conflicts of the nineteenth century, they are famed for their part in the wars of the twentieth century. On the Western Front in World War I they were blooded at Belleau Wood. Between the wars the Corps developed amphibious tactics that were employed to great effect during the Pacific island campaigns during World War II, including the infamous battles of Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa. The name of the Corps is forever entwined with the battles of Inchon and Chosin Reservoir in Korea, and Hue and Khe Sanh in Vietnam. The US Marines have continued their expeditionary role to this day, undertaking not only combat operations but also peacekeeping, peace enforcement, humanitarian relief, and short-notification/limited-duration contingency operations. This short history charts the evolution of the Corps as it has adapted to changing combat over two centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tango 1-1: 9th Infantry Division LRPs in the Vietnam Delta*



  






*“An absorbing account of special forces operations by Airborne Rangers of the Long Range Patrol in the Vietnam Delta . . . a great story.” —Firetrench*

LRPs were all volunteers. They were in the spine-tingling, brain-twisting, nerve-wracking business of Long Range Patrolling. They varied in age from 18 to 30. These men operated in precision movements, like walking through a jungle quietly and being able to tell whether a man or an animal is moving through the brush without seeing the cause of movement. They could sit in an ambush for hours without moving a muscle except to ease the safety off the automatic weapon in their hand at the first sign of trouble. These men were good because they had to be to survive.

Called LRPs for short, they were despised, respected, admired and sometimes thought to be a little short on brains by those who watched from the sidelines as a team started out on another mission to seek out the enemy. They were men who can take a baby or small child in their arms and make them stop crying. They shared their last smoke, last ration of food, last canteen of water. They were kind in some ways, deadly in others. They were men who believed in their country, freedom, and fellow men. They were a new kind of soldier in a new type of warfare.

LRPs stand out in a crowd of soldiers. It’s not just their tiger fatigues but the way they walk, talk and stand. They were proud warriors because they were members of the Long Range Patrol.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Color of Magic: A Novel of Discworld *



  






Terry Pratchett's profoundly irreverent, bestselling novels have garnered him a revered position in the halls of parody next to the likes of Mark Twain, Kurt Vonnegut, Douglas Adams, and Carl Hiaasen. The Color of Magic is Terry Pratchett's maiden voyage through the now-legendary land of Discworld. This is where it all begins -- with the tourist Twoflower and his wizard guide, Rincewind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Pyramids: A Novel of Discworld *



  






_Pyramids_ is the seventh book in the award-winning comic fantasy Discworld series by Terry Pratchett.

In _Pyramids_, you'll discover the tale of Teppic, a student at the Assassin’s Guild of Ankh-Morpok and prince of the tiny kingdom of Djelibeybi, thrust into the role of pharaoh after his father’s sudden death. It's bad enough being new on the job, but Teppic hasn't a clue as to what a pharaoh is supposed to do. First, there's the monumental task of building a suitable resting place for Dad -- a pyramid to end all pyramids. Then there are the myriad administrative duties, such as dealing with mad priests, sacred crocodiles, and marching mummies. And to top it all off, the adolescent pharaoh discovers deceit, betrayal—not to mention a headstrong handmaiden—at the heart of his realm.

Sometimes being a god is no fun at all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.70

*Reaper Man: A Novel of Discworld*



  






_They say there are only two things you can count on ..._

But that was before DEATH started pondering the existential. Of course, the last thing anyone needs is a squeamish Grim Reaper and soon his Discworld bosses have sent him off with best wishes and a well-earned gold watch. Now DEATH is having the time of his life, finding greener pastures where he can put his scythe to a whole new use.

But like every cutback in an important public service, DEATH's demise soon leads to chaos and unrest -- literally, for those whose time was supposed to be up, like Windle Poons. The oldest geezer in the entire faculty of Unseen University -- home of magic, wizardry, and big dinners -- Windle was looking forward to a wonderful afterlife, not this boring been-there-done-that routine. To get the fresh start he deserves, Windle and the rest of Ankh-Morpork's undead and underemployed set off to find DEATH and save the world for the living (and everybody else, of course).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Witches Abroad: A Novel of Discworld*



  






Be careful what you wish for...

Once upon a time there was a fairy godmother named Desiderata who had a good heart, a wise head, and poor planning skills—which unforunately left the Princess Emberella in the care of her _other_ (not quite so good and wise) godmother when DEATH came for Desiderata. So now it's up to Magrat Garlick, Granny Weatherwax, and Nanny Ogg to hop on broomsticks and make for far-distant Genua to ensure the servant girl _doesn't_ marry the Prince.

But the road to Genua is bumpy, and along the way the trio of witches encounters the occasional vampire, werewolf, and falling house (well this is a _fairy tale_, after all). The trouble really begins once these reluctant foster-godmothers arrive in Genua and must outwit their power-hungry counterpart who'll stop at nothing to achieve a proper "happy ending"—even if it means destroying a kingdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lightning *



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz’s brilliantly thrilling novel of suspense.
*
In the midst of a raging blizzard, lightning struck on the night Laura Shane was born. And a mysterious blond-haired stranger showed up just in time to save her from dying. 

Years later, in the wake of another storm, Laura will be saved again. For someone is watching over her. Is he the guardian angel he seems? The devil in disguise? Or the master of a haunting destiny beyond all time and space?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We*



  






*Yevgeny Zamyatin's page-turning science fiction adventure, a masterpiece of wit and black humor that accurately predicted the horrors of Stalinism, We is the classic dystopian novel that became the basis for the tales of Aldous Huxley, George Orwell, and Margaret Atwood, among so many others. Its message of hope and warning is as timely at the beginning of the twenty-first century as it was at the beginning of the twentieth.*

In the One State of the great Benefactor, there are no individuals, only numbers. Life is an ongoing process of mathematical precision, a perfectly balanced equation. Primitive passions and instincts have been subdued. Even nature has been defeated, banished behind the Green Wall. But one frontier remains: outer space. Now, with the creation of the spaceship _Integral,_ that frontier -- and whatever alien species are to be found there -- will be subjugated to the beneficent yoke of reason.

One number, D-503, chief architect of the _Integral,_ decides to record his thoughts in the final days before the launch for the benefit of less advanced societies. But a chance meeting with the beautiful 1-330 results in an unexpected discovery that threatens everything D-503 believes about himself and the One State. The discovery -- or rediscovery -- of _inner_ space...and that disease the ancients called the soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heart and Soul*



  






_*New York Times *_*Bestseller*

A story of patients and staff, family, and friends who are part of a heart clinic in a community caught between the old Ireland and the new. 

Dr. Clara Casey has been offered the thankless job of establishing the underfunded clinic and agrees to take it on for a year. She has plenty on her plate already—two difficult adult daughters and the unwanted attentions of her ex-husband—but she assembles a wonderfully diverse staff devoted to helping their demanding, often difficult patients.

Before long the clinic is established as an essential part of the community, and Clara must decide whether or not to leave a place where lives are saved, courage is rewarded, and humor and optimism triumph over greed and self-pity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Pedigree To Die For (A Melanie Travis Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A mom goes undercover to locate a purloined poodle—and a killer—in this series debut with “a solution that packs a surprising amount of surprise” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The apparent heart attack that killed kennel owner Max Turnbull has left seven pups in mourning, and his wife Peg suspecting foul play. But the only evidence is their missing prize pooch—a pedigreed poodle named Beau.

Enter Melanie Travis. With her young son happily ensconced in day camp, the thirty-something teacher and single mother is talked into investigating her uncle’s death—unofficially, of course. Posing as a poodle breeder in search of the perfect stud, Melanie hounds Connecticut’s elite canine competitions, and finds an ally in fellow breeder Sam Driver. But her affection cools when she's put on the scent of Sam’s questionable past…and hot on the trail of a poodle-hating neighbor and one elusive murderer who isn't ready to come to heel. For, as Melanie soon discovers, in a championship dog-eat-dog world, the instinct for survival, and winning, can prove fatal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Twenty Blue Devils (The Gideon Oliver Mysteries Book 9) *



  






*The “shrewd, witty and self-deprecating forensic anthropologist” travels to Tahiti to sniff out crime at a coffee plantation (Publishers Weekly).*

The dead man is the manager of Tahiti’s Paradise Coffee Plantation, producer of the most expensive coffee bean in the world, the winey, luscious Blue Devil. Nothing tangible points to foul play behind his fall from a cliff, but FBI agent John Lau, a relative of the coffee‑growing family, has his suspicions. What he needs is evidence, and who better to provide it than his friend, anthropologist Gideon Oliver, the Skeleton Detective? Gideon is willing to help, but surprisingly—and suspiciously—both the police and the other family members refuse to okay an exhumation order. As a result, Gideon, to his surprise and against his better judgment, finds himself sneaking into a graveyard under cover of night with John, a flashlight, and a shovel—not exactly up to the professional standards of the world’s most famous forensic anthropologist, but necessary under the circumstances.

Gideon prefers his bones ancient, dry, and dusty, but the body he must examine had lain in the tropical sun for a week before it was found and then buried native‑style—shallow, with no casket—so it is not exactly his . . . well, cup of tea. But it is not the state of the remains that bothers him the most, it is the deeper human ugliness that his examination uncovers: subtle clues that do indeed point to foul play, to mistaken identity, and to a murderous conspiracy that may have percolated through the family for decades—and brewed a taste for murder.

Twenty Blue Devils _is the 9th book in the Gideon Oliver Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Broken Ground (Karen Pirie Books Book 5)*



  






*A woman digs up a buried treasure—and a buried body—in the Scottish Highlands: “There are few other crime writers in the same league.”—Maureen Corrigan, The Washington Post*
Six feet under in a Highland peat bog lies Alice Somerville’s inheritance, buried by her grandfather at the end of World War II. But when Alice finally uncovers it, she finds an unwanted surprise—a body with a bullet hole between the eyes. Meanwhile, DCI Karen Pirie is dealing not only with this cold case but with a domestic violence case, and as as she gets closer to the truth, it becomes clear that not everyone shares her desire for justice. Or even the idea of what justice is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE 'PEYTON PLACE' MURDER: The True Crime Story Behind The Novel That Shocked The Nation *



  






*Grace Metalious, born and raised in Manchester,* New Hampshire, came from humble beginnings. A former mill worker, mother of three, and school principal's wife, she would shock the nation in 1956 with the publication of _Peyton Place_, her first novel about a murder in a small town.

*Quickly becoming the best-selling book of its time*, the sexually-charged book spawned sequels, two Hollywood movies, and a long-running television series on ABC starring Mia Farrow and Ryan O’Neal. It also made Metalious a pariah in the town where she lived, and tabloid fodder for years, ultimately leading to her untimely death at the age of 39.

*Unknown to most readers, behind the fictional story* about the lives and scandals of residents of a small New England town Metalious called Peyton Place, lay a dark secret based on fact. The story was, in part, inspired by a true life crime known in the press as “The Sheep Pen Murder,” which took place in Gilmanton, New Hampshire in the late 1940s.

*In THE 'PEYTON PLACE' MURDER:*_ The True Crime Story Behind The Novel That Shocked The Nation_ historian Renee Mallett skillfully weaves together the lives of Metalious and Barbara Roberts, the confessed killer behind The Sheep Pen Murder. In her book, Mallett shines a new light on the inspiration behind the shocking best-selling novel and explores what happens when true crime and literature meet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Solitude of Wolverines: A Novel of Suspense (Alex Carter Series Book 1)*



  






*The first book in a thrilling series featuring a wildlife biologist who courts trouble as she saves endangered species . . . and a mysterious killer who buries his dead in the land she helps preserve—a fast-paced, action-driven tale of suspense with the atmosphere and propulsive tension of works by Jane Harper, C. J. Box, William Kent Krueger, and Nevada Barr.*

While studying wolverines on a wildlife sanctuary in Montana, biologist Alex Carter is run off the road and threatened by locals determined to force her off the land.

Undeterred in her mission to help save this threatened species, Alex tracks wolverines on foot and by cameras positioned in remote regions of the preserve. But when she reviews the photos, she discovers disturbing images of an animal of a different kind: a severely injured man seemingly lost and wandering in the wilds.

After searches for the unknown man come up empty, local law enforcement is strangely set on dismissing the case altogether, raising Alex’s suspicions. Then another invasive predator trespasses onto the preserve. The hunter turns out to be another human—and the prey is the wildlife biologist herself. Alex realizes too late that she has seen too much—she's stumbled onto a far-reaching illegal operation and now has become the biggest threat.

In this wild and dangerous landscape, Alex’s life depends on staying one step ahead—using all she knows about the animal world and what it takes to win the brutal battle for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Foreign and Domestic (A Jake Mahegan Thriller Book 1) *



  






One year ago, Captain Jake Mahegan led a Delta Force team into Afghanistan to capture an American traitor working for the Taliban. The mission ended in tragedy. The team was infiltrated and decimated by a bomb. An enemy prisoner was killed. Mahegan was dismissed from service—dishonored forever. Now, haunted by the incident, Mahegan is determined to clear his name. The military wants him to stand down. But when the American Taliban returns to domestic soil—headed by the traitor who ruined his life—Mahegan is the only man who knows how to stop him. _Outside the law. Under the radar. Out for vengeance…_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crush (The Karen Vail Series, Book 2)*



  






*In the USA Today–bestselling author’s “addictive second Karen Vail thriller,” the FBI profiler tracks a serial killer through California wine country (Publishers Weekly).*

In this follow-up to the standout bestseller _The 7th Victim_, Karen Vail ventures to Napa Valley, where a serial killer has been crushing his victims’ windpipes and leaving their bodies in caves. But when the Crush Killer learns that an FBI profiler has joined the Major Crimes Task Force, the newfound attention emboldens him, and he sets in motion a plan that wreaks havoc on the town—as well as the task force. Although a sudden break in the case helps Vail zero in on the identity of the killer, she senses that something isn’t right. If she doesn’t figure it out in time, the consequences will be dire.

In a rousing climax that leaves readers breathless, and which _Publishers Weekly_ termed a “shockeroo ending,” Vail must pick up the pieces—and clean up the carnage left behind by the Crush Killer.

Meticulously researched during years of work with the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, this high-velocity thriller from national bestselling author Alan Jacobson features the kind of edge-of-your-seat ending that inspired Nelson DeMille to call Jacobson “a hell of a writer.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Death (The Karen Vail Novels Book 8 ) *



  






*In Hawaii, FBI agent Karen Vail pursues a killer without a profile, in this thriller by the USA Today–bestselling author of The Darkness of Evil.*

When Det. Adam Russell of the Honolulu PD encounters the body of a woman in her sixties—the second in recent days to inexplicably die of what seem like natural causes—he reaches out to Karen Vail, the renowned FBI profiler, who hops on the next plane.

But even for someone as fluent in the language of murder as Vail, this case is hard to read. How were these women asphyxiated with no signs of trauma? How can she gather clues or collect evidence when the killer seems to strike during the briefest casual encounters? Is this the behavior of a male or a female perpetrator? And perhaps most terrifying of all, if the deaths appear so natural at first glance, how many victims have already been overlooked?

Now, as something cold and dark lurks under the sunny warmth of this island paradise, Vail must stop a serial killer as elusive as the breeze . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*First Steps: How Upright Walking Made Us Human *



  






*“DeSilva takes us on a brilliant, fun, and scientifically deep stroll through history, anatomy, and evolution, in order to illustrate the powerful story of how a particular mode of movement helped make us one of the most wonderful, dangerous and fascinating species on Earth.”—Agustín Fuentes, Professor of Anthropology, Princeton University and author of Why We Believe: Evolution and the Human Way of Being

“Breezy popular science at its best. . . . Makes a compelling case overall.”—Science News

Blending history, science, and culture, a stunning and highly engaging evolutionary story exploring how walking on two legs allowed humans to become the planet’s dominant species.*

Humans are the only mammals to walk on two, rather than four legs—a locomotion known as bipedalism. We strive to be upstanding citizens, honor those who stand tall and proud, and take a stand against injustices. We follow in each other’s footsteps and celebrate a child’s beginning to walk. But why, and how, exactly, did we take our first steps? And at what cost? Bipedalism has its drawbacks: giving birth is more difficult and dangerous; our running speed is much slower than other animals; and we suffer a variety of ailments, from hernias to sinus problems.

In _First Steps,_ paleoanthropologist Jeremy DeSilva explores how unusual and extraordinary this seemingly ordinary ability is. A seven-million-year journey to the very origins of the human lineage, First Steps shows how upright walking was a gateway to many of the other attributes that make us human—from our technological abilities, our thirst for exploration, our use of language–and may have laid the foundation for our species’ traits of compassion, empathy, and altruism. Moving from developmental psychology labs to ancient fossil sites throughout Africa and Eurasia, DeSilva brings to life our adventure walking on two legs.

Delving deeply into the story of our past and the new discoveries rewriting our understanding of human evolution, _First Steps_ examines how walking upright helped us rise above all over species on this planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The End Is Always Near: Apocalyptic Moments, from the Bronze Age Collapse to Nuclear Near Misses*



  






*Now a New York Times Bestseller.

The creator of the wildly popular award-winning podcast Hardcore History looks at some of the apocalyptic moments from the past as a way to frame the challenges of the future.*

Do tough times create tougher people? Can humanity handle the power of its weapons without destroying itself? Will human technology or capabilities ever peak or regress? No one knows the answers to such questions, but no one asks them in a more interesting way than Dan Carlin.

In _The End is Always Near_, Dan Carlin looks at questions and historical events that force us to consider what sounds like fantasy; that we might suffer the same fate that all previous eras did. Will our world ever become a ruin for future archaeologists to dig up and explore? The questions themselves are both philosophical and like something out of _The Twilight Zone_.

Combining his trademark mix of storytelling, history and weirdness Dan Carlin connects the past and future in fascinating and colorful ways. At the same time the questions he asks us to consider involve the most important issue imaginable: human survival. From the collapse of the Bronze Age to the challenges of the nuclear era the issue has hung over humanity like a persistent Sword of Damocles.

Inspired by his podcast, _The End is Always Near_ challenges the way we look at the past and ourselves. In this absorbing compendium, Carlin embarks on a whole new set of stories and major cliffhangers that will keep readers enthralled. Idiosyncratic and erudite, offbeat yet profound, _The End is Always Near_ examines issues that are rarely presented, and makes the past immediately relevant to our very turbulent present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Beyond: The Astonishing Story of the First Human to Leave Our Planet and Journey into Space*



  






*“This remarkable account of the 1961 race into space is a thrilling piece of storytelling. . . . It is high definition history: tight, thrilling and beautifully researched.”—The Times, London, Front Page Lead Review

“Beyond has the exhilaration of a fine thriller, but it is vividly embedded in the historic tensions of the Cold War, and peopled by men and women brought sympathetically, and sometimes tragically, to life.”—Colin Thubron, author of Shadow of the Silk Road

09.07 am. April 12, 1961. A top secret rocket site in the USSR. A young Russian sits inside a tiny capsule on top of the Soviet Union’s most powerful intercontinental ballistic missile—originally designed to carry a nuclear warhead—and blasts into the skies. His name is Yuri Gagarin. And he is about to make history.

*Travelling at almost 18,000 miles per hour—ten times faster than a rifle bullet—Gagarin circles the globe in just 106 minutes. From his windows he sees the earth as nobody has before, crossing a sunset and a sunrise, crossing oceans and continents, witnessing its beauty and its fragility. While his launch begins in total secrecy, within hours of his landing he has become a world celebrity – the first human to leave the planet.

_Beyond_ tells the thrilling story behind that epic flight on its 60th anniversary. It happened at the height of the Cold War as the US and USSR confronted each other across an Iron Curtain. Both superpowers took enormous risks to get a man into space first, the Americans in the full glare of the media, the Soviets under deep cover. Both trained their teams of astronauts to the edges of the endurable. In the end the race between them would come down to the wire.

Drawing on extensive original research and the vivid testimony of eyewitnesses, many of whom have never spoken before, Stephen Walker unpacks secrets that were hidden for decades and takes the reader into the drama of one of humanity’s greatest adventures – to the scientists, engineers and political leaders on both sides, and above all to the American astronauts and their Soviet rivals battling for supremacy in the heavens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Five Years to Freedom: The True Story of a Vietnam POW*



  






When Green Beret Lieutenant James N. Rowe was captured in 1963 in Vietnam, his life became more than a matter of staying alive.

In a Vietcong POW camp, Rowe endured beri-beri, dysentery, and tropical fungus diseases. He suffered grueling psychological and physical torment. He experienced the loneliness and frustration of watching his friends die. And he struggled every day to maintain faith in himself as a soldier and in his country as it appeared to be turning against him.

His survival is testimony to the disciplined human spirit.
His story is gripping.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood Trade: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 12) *



  






*A crime against all – stealing one’s life blood.*

It prolongs life! It gives strength and power. Such exotic luxuries come at a high price. Those who have been drained? “Donors” but not quite volunteers. That’s why they’re kidnapped, never to be heard from again.

Taken from their families and removed from existence.

Who would do such a thing? Do the ones paying for this blood know where it comes from?

Which crime is greatest? The Magistrate is called in to end the nightmare, but she can’t do it alone. Rivka enlists the aid of two with the most intimate knowledge.

The Magistrate heads out to dismantle the Blood Trade, going for the throat of both buyers and suppliers. The perpetrators have money and power and won’t easily give them up.

*Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Illustrated Man *



  






You could hear the voices murmuring, small and muted, from the crowds that inhabited his body.

A peerless American storyteller, Ray Bradbury brings wonders alive. _The Illustrated Man_ is classic Bradbury— eighteen startling visions of humankind’s destiny, unfolding across a canvas of decorated skin. In this phantasmagoric sideshow, living cities take their vengeance, technology awakens the most primal natural instincts, Martian invasions are foiled by the good life and the glad hand, and dreams are carried aloft in junkyard rockets. Provocative and powerful, Ray Bradbury’s _The Illustrated Man_ is a kaleidoscopic blending of magic, imagination, and truth—as exhilarating as interplanetary travel, as maddening as a walk in a million-year rain, and as comforting as simple, familiar rituals on the last night of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Not Dark Yet: A DCI Banks Novel (Inspector Banks Novels Book 27)*



  






*“Robinson is an author with amazing empathy, a snare-trap ear for dialogue, and a clear eye for the telling detail.”—Michael Connelly

One of the world's greatest suspense writers returns with the 27th novel featuring the legendary detective Alan Banks in the mystery series Stephen King calls “the best now on the market.” *

When property developer Connor Clive Blaydon is found dead, Detective Superintendent Alan Banks and his Yorkshire team dive into the investigation. As luck would have it, someone had installed a cache of spy-cams all around his luxurious home. The team hope that they’ll find answers—and the culprit—among the video recordings. 

Instead of discovering Connor’s murderer, however, the grainy and blurred footage reveals another crime: a brutal rape. If they can discover the woman’s identity, it could lead to more than justice for the victim; it could change everything the police think they know about Connor and why anyone would want him dead.

Meanwhile, tensions are rising between Banks and his friend, Zelda. A super recognizer—able to recognize faces significantly better than most people—Zelda is determined to bring the men who abused her to justice. But stirring up the murky waters of the past will put her in far greater danger than ever before, and Banks worries that he won’t be able to stop her from plunging too deep before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Six *



  






Private Eye Writers of America Life Achievement Award winner, Richard S. Prather brings Shell Scott to life. Known for their arched humor, punchy dialogue, and sunny Southern California locale, the Shell Scott PI series is detective fiction at its finest.


I'm the happy-go-lucky private eye Shell Scott. Well at least I have a private eye when it comes to blondes, brunettes or redhead babes being involved, and I can always spot a hot tamale. You can see why I love my work. But the thing about the cases that worried Scott most was the people who turn up dead.

*“One can always rely on Richard S. Prather to deliver a breezy, sex and violence filled caper.”*

_Shell Scott PI Mystery Series, Volume Six includes: Dead-Bang, Kill Me Tomorrow, The Meandering Corpse, Double in Trouble, Gat Heat and The Death Gods._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*After She's Gone (West Coast Series Book 3) *



  






*Sister, Sister . . .*

As teenagers, Cassie Kramer and her younger sister, Allie, survived a crazed fan who nearly killed their mother, a former Hollywood actress. Still, Cassie moved to L.A. from rural Oregon, urging Allie to follow. Yet while Cassie struggled with her acting career, Allie, suddenly driven, rose to stardom. But now her body double has been shot on-set—and Allie is missing. 

*Crying in the Night . . .*

As police investigate, Cassie begins to look like a suspect—the jealous sister who finally snapped. Soon the media goes into a frenzy, and Cassie ends up in a Portland psych ward. Is she just imagining the sinister figure at her bedside, whispering about Allie? Is someone trying to help—or drive her mad? 

*What Has Given You Such a Fright? *

Convinced she’s the only one who can find Allie, Cassie checks herself out of the hospital. But a slew of macabre murders—each victim masked with a likeness of a member of Cassie’s family—makes her fear for her life, and her sanity. And with each discovery, Cassie realizes that no one can be trusted to keep her safe—least of all herself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All Necessary Force (Pike Logan Thriller Book 2)*



  






*The electrifying Pike Logan series continues as the Taskforce—a top secret team that exists outside the bounds of U.S. law—races to stop a terrorist hit....*

A shadowy trail leads the Taskforce to Egypt—where an attack leaves one member dead and another barely alive. Veteran warrior Pike Logan and his young partner, Jennifer Cahill, are forced to helm the increasingly convoluted and dangerous mission: a mission that tests both Jennifer's ability to justify her actions, and Pike's tenuous ability to stay in control.

Sifting their way through the opposing plots of two terrorist organizations will turn out to be the least of their problems when a weapon of unthinkable power touches American soil—the only country in which Taskforce members are forbidden to operate, and the only country that Pike Logan may be unable to save....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2+

*An Extremely Reluctant Führer - an ISOT(Revised)*



  






I am sure every World War 2 aficionado has thought it - what if I was Hitler? Would I be mad? Bad? Sad? Could I do better? One Australian man's trip back into the body of Hitler, much to his surprise. Does he indeed do better, if not for Nazi Germany, at least for the world as a whole?

Also with a bonus short story about what has always annoyed almost everyone about those seemingly endless fictional Nazi wanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Columbus: The Four Voyages, 1492-1504*



  






*From the author of the Magellan biography, Over the Edge of the World, a mesmerizing new account of the great explorer.*
Christopher Columbus's 1492 voyage across the Atlantic Ocean in search of a trading route to China, and his unexpected landfall in the Americas, is a watershed event in world history. Yet Columbus made three more voyages within the span of only a decade, each designed to demonstrate that he could sail to China within a matter of weeks and convert those he found there to Christianity. These later voyages were even more adventurous, violent, and ambiguous, but they revealed Columbus's uncanny sense of the sea, his mingled brilliance and delusion, and his superb navigational skills. In all these exploits he almost never lost a sailor. By their conclusion, however, Columbus was broken in body and spirit. If the first voyage illustrates the rewards of exploration, the latter voyages illustrate the tragic costs- political, moral, and economic.

In rich detail Laurence Bergreen re-creates each of these adventures as well as the historical background of Columbus's celebrated, controversial career. Written from the participants' vivid perspectives, this breathtakingly dramatic account will be embraced by readers of Bergreen's previous biographies of Marco Polo and Magellan and by fans of Nathaniel Philbrick, Simon Winchester, and Tony Horwitz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*First Principles: What America's Founders Learned from the Greeks and Romans and How That Shaped Our Country *



  






*New York Times Bestseller
Editors' Choice —New York Times Book Review

"Ricks knocks it out of the park with this jewel of a book. On every page I learned something new. Read it every night if you want to restore your faith in our country." —James Mattis, General, U.S. Marines (ret.) & 26th Secretary of Defense 

The Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist and #1 New York Times bestselling author offers a revelatory new book about the founding fathers, examining their educations and, in particular, their devotion to the ancient Greek and Roman classics—and how that influence would shape their ideals and the new American nation.*

On the morning after the 2016 presidential election, Thomas Ricks awoke with a few questions on his mind: What kind of nation did we now have? Is it what was designed or intended by the nation’s founders? Trying to get as close to the source as he could, Ricks decided to go back and read the philosophy and literature that shaped the founders’ thinking, and the letters they wrote to each other debating these crucial works—among them the Iliad, Plutarch’s Lives, and the works of Xenophon, Epicurus, Aristotle, Cato, and Cicero. For though much attention has been paid the influence of English political philosophers, like John Locke, closer to their own era, the founders were far more immersed in the literature of the ancient world.

The first four American presidents came to their classical knowledge differently. Washington absorbed it mainly from the elite culture of his day; Adams from the laws and rhetoric of Rome; Jefferson immersed himself in classical philosophy, especially Epicureanism; and Madison, both a groundbreaking researcher and a deft politician, spent years studying the ancient world like a political scientist. Each of their experiences, and distinctive learning, played an essential role in the formation of the United States. In examining how and what they studied, looking at them in the unusual light of the classical world, Ricks is able to draw arresting and fresh portraits of men we thought we knew.

_First Principles_ follows these four members of the Revolutionary generation from their youths to their adult lives, as they grappled with questions of independence, and forming and keeping a new nation. In doing so, Ricks interprets not only the effect of the ancient world on each man, and how that shaped our constitution and government, but offers startling new insights into these legendary leaders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Barrow's Boys: A Stirring Story of Daring, Fortitude, and Outright Lunacy*



  






*From the author of Ninety Degrees North, a spellbinding account of how officers of the British Navy explored the world after the Napoleonic Wars*.

In 1816, John Barrow, second secretary to the British admiralty, launched the most ambitious program of exploration the world has ever seen. For the next thirty years, his handpicked teams of elite British naval officers scoured the globe from the Arctic to Antarctica, their mission: to fill the blanks that littered the atlases of the day.

_Barrow’s Boys_ is the spellbinding story of these adventurers, the perils they faced—including eating mice, their shoes, and even each other to survive—and the challenges they overcame on their odysseys into the unknown. Many of these expeditions are considered the greatest in history, and here they’ve been collected into one volume that captures the full sweep of Barrow’s program.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*"The Devil's to Pay": John Buford at Gettysburg: A History and Walking Tour *



  






*An award-winning Civil War historian’s profile of the brilliant Union cavalry officer and the strategies he employed to prevent catastrophe at Gettysburg.*

The Battle of Gettysburg turned the tide of the Civil War. But the outcome of the decisive confrontation between North and South might have been dramatically different if not for the actions of Brig. Gen. John Buford, commander of the Union army’s First Cavalry Division.

An award-winning chronicler of America’s War between the States and author of more than a dozen acclaimed works of historical scholarship, Eric J. Wittenberg now focuses on the iconic commanding officer known to his troops as “Honest John” and “Old Steadfast.” Wittenberg describes in fascinating detail the brilliant maneuvers Buford undertook to keep Gen. Robert E. Lee’s Confederate army at bay and later rescue what remained of the devastated First and Eleventh Corps._”The Devil’s to Pay” _celebrates the stunning military achievements of an unparalleled tactical genius at the onset of the Gettysburg Campaign and paints an unforgettable portrait of a quiet, unassuming cavalryman who recognized a possible disaster in the making and took bold action to avert it.

Based on a wealth of information from primary sources, _“The Devil’s to Pay” _includes pages of illustrations, maps, and photographs, as well as a walking and driving tour of the battlefield sites where America’s history was made at a staggeringly high cost in blood. A comprehensive tactical study that is both scholarly and eminently accessible, it is an essential addition to the library of any Civil War enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Civil War Stories: A 150th Anniversary Collection *



  






*This fascinating compendium examines the legacy of the War Between the States.*

At the_ Washington Post_, the Civil War has held an enduring fascination for both readers and writers. Raging from 1861 to 1865, the War Between the States has left a lasting imprint on the United States’s collective psyche for 150 years. _Civil War Stories: A 150th Anniversary Collection_ aggregates historical data with contemporary reflections, as journalists and historians put the bloody war into context:


A timeline of Lincoln’s candidacy—and what may have happened if he had lost the election
An ode to West Virginia, which abandoned Virginia rather than secede from the Union
The obstacles faced by emancipated slaves
Women in the federal workforce—and disguised as men on the battlefields
The modern anti-slavery crusade of Frederick Douglass’s great-great-great-grandson
 
Personal stories of tragedy and triumph still resonate today. From biographical histories to examinations of the war’s legacies, _Civil War Stories: A 150th Anniversary Collection_ is a unique compilation of stories of when our nation was divided.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*"With the Help of God and a Few Marines": The Battles of Chateau Thierry and Belleau Wood *



  






*”When the United States declared war on Germany, a thrill went through the Marine Corps, for we were fighting men all and we learned that Marines were to be rushed over to France to take their stand on the Frontier of Liberty beside the battle-scarred veterans of France and Great Britain.”*

Brigidier General Albertus W. Catlin and his fellow marines were among the first American soldiers sent across to France in World War One and within months they were thrown into the thick of the action.

As the Germans made a last ditch attempt to break through allied lines and capture Paris it was the marines who stood in their way.

In the bloody days of June 1918 Catlin and his small band of marines fought ferociously against the Germans, utilising all the training that they had been through and showing the true metal of the marines.

It is a period that has gone down as one of the greatest achievements of the United States Marines Corps.

This fascinating history of the marines and their involvement in World War One was written during Catlin’s recovery period after he had been shot by a sniper during the sixth day of the Battle of Belleau Wood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fighting Tenth: The Tenth Submarine Flotilla and the Siege of Malta (Submarine Warfare in World War Two) *



  






*An epic account of ‘the most concentrated submarine battle in history’.

Ideal for fans of Max Hastings’ Operation Pedestal and Jonathan Dimbleby’s The Battle of the Atlantic.*

Between 1940 and 1944 the Tenth Submarine Flotilla fought a vicious campaign against German and Italian shipping that were supplying Rommel’s forces in North Africa.

From the small, beleaguered island of Malta, constantly under siege from Axis naval and air forces, the thirty-four submarines that served in the flotilla managed to sink over a million tons of Axis shipping, assisting to turn the tide of the war in the Mediterranean.

John Wingate served as first lieutenant in the Tenth Flotilla’s submarine _United_ during this period and records in fascinating detail the deeds of this unique underwater strike force. Surviving Commanding Officers, sailors, as well as British and Maltese civilians, all contributed to Wingate’s book to give brilliant insight into how this conflict developed and what it was like to fight within it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Chaos: Charles Manson, the CIA, and the Secret History of the Sixties *



  






*A journalist's twenty-year fascination with the Manson murders leads to shocking new revelations about the FBI's involvement in this riveting reassessment of an infamous case in American history.*
Over two grim nights in Los Angeles, the young followers of Charles Manson murdered seven people, including the actress Sharon Tate, then eight months pregnant. With no mercy and seemingly no motive, the Manson Family followed their leader's every order -- their crimes lit a flame of paranoia across the nation, spelling the end of the sixties. Manson became one of history's most infamous criminals, his name forever attached to an era when charlatans mixed with prodigies, free love was as possible as brainwashing, and utopia -- or dystopia -- was just an acid trip away.
Twenty years ago, when journalist Tom O'Neill was reporting a magazine piece about the murders, he worried there was nothing new to say. Then he unearthed shocking evidence of a cover-up behind the "official" story, including police carelessness, legal misconduct, and potential surveillance by intelligence agents. When a tense interview with Vincent Bugliosi -- prosecutor of the Manson Family and author of _Helter Skelter _-- turned a friendly source into a nemesis, O'Neill knew he was onto something. But every discovery brought more questions:

Who were Manson's real friends in Hollywood, and how far would they go to hide their ties?
Why didn't law enforcement, including Manson's own parole officer, act on their many chances to stop him?
And how did Manson -- an illiterate ex-con -- turn a group of peaceful hippies into remorseless killers?

O'Neill's quest for the truth led him from reclusive celebrities to seasoned spies, from San Francisco's summer of love to the shadowy sites of the CIA's mind-control experiments, on a trail rife with shady cover-ups and suspicious coincidences. The product of two decades of reporting, hundreds of new interviews, and dozens of never-before-seen documents from the LAPD, the FBI, and the CIA, _Chaos_ mounts an argument that could be, according to Los Angeles Deputy District Attorney Steven Kay, strong enough to overturn the verdicts on the Manson murders. This is a book that overturns our understanding of a pivotal time in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winged Scalpel: A Surgeon at the Frontline of Disaster*



  






In this fast-paced narrative, ex-SAS surgeon Richard Villar provides a very personal insight into the difficulties, dangers and occasional virtual impossibility of providing medical aid to disaster areas and war zones.He shares his remarkable experiences in the aftermath of three major earthquakes Kashmir (2005), Java (2006) and Haiti (2010) as well as in the Libyan civil war (2011).Readers are given a no-holds-barred introduction to a world which the vast majority will have only scant knowledge of. The author describes what happens on the ground before a full aid program swings into action. Arriving in a stricken area with the infrastructure destroyed, his small dedicated team can take nothing for granted; water, power, shelter and the rule of law are likely to be non-existent and disease and shortages of food and water ever present. They meet challenges that the rest of us can only imagine and are under intense pressure to help, comfort and sustain overwhelming numbers of trauma struck men, women and children whose worlds have been turned upside down.Winged Scalpel is not only a riveting read but highly instructional and informative. From his own point of view, the authors experiences prove that you can take a man out of the SAS, but you cannot take the SAS out of the man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Modern Warriors: Real Stories from Real Heroes *



  






*A New York Times bestseller.

From FOX & Friends Weekend cohost Pete Hegseth comes a collection of inspiring stories from fifteen of America’s greatest heroes—highly decorated Navy SEALs, Army Rangers, marines, Purple Heart recipients, combat pilots, a Medal of Honor recipient, and more—based on FOX Nation’s hit show of the same name.*

After three Army deployments—earning two Bronze Stars and a Combat Infantryman’s Badge—Pete Hegseth knows what it takes to be a modern warrior. In _Modern Warriors_ he presents candid, unfiltered conversations with fellow modern warriors and digs for real answers to key questions like: What inspired them to serve? What is their legacy? What does sacrifice really mean to them? How do they handle loss? And what can civilians learn from this latest generation of veterans?

From the skies over Afghanistan to the seas of the Mediterranean to the treacherous streets of Iraq, these brave men and women take you inside the firefight, sharing the harrowing realities of war. Hegseth uses their experiences to facilitate conversations about the raw truths of combat, including the difficulties of transitioning back home, while also celebrating these soldiers’ contributions to preserving our nation’s most precious gift—freedom.

In addition to the oral history, _Modern Warriors_ presents dozens of personal, rarely shared photos from the battlefield and the home front. Together these stories and images provide an unvarnished representation of battlefield leadership, military morale, and the strain of war. This book is the perfect keepsake and gift for anyone who wants to know what it means, and what it truly takes, to be a patriot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Trump's America: The Truth about Our Nation's Great Comeback*



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Understanding Trump, this "essential" book reveals the truth about the Trump presidency and explains his groundbreaking plans for our nation and world (Rush Limbaugh).*

No one understands the "Make America Great Again" effort with more insight and experience than former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich. From his enthusiastic support of the Reagan administration to the 1994 Republican Revolution, he has spearheaded many successful initiatives to fight the Washington swamp, challenge the establishment, and restore conservative influence for his entire career.

With his political expertise, Gingrich -- who has been called the President's chief explainer -- presents a clear picture of this historic presidency and its tremendous positive impact on our nation and the world. From the fight over the Southern Border Wall to the unending efforts to undermine and oppose the President, he unmasks all branches of the anti-Trump coalition, reveals the flaws in their ideological assaults, and offers a battle plan for those in Trump's America to help the President defeat these attacks.

Throughout _Trump's America_, Gingrich distills decades of experience fighting Washington elites with a lifetime of studying history to help us understand how we can all keep working to make America great.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Impeach: The Case Against Donald Trump*



  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER. Why impeachment is the only remedy for the dangers posed by President Trump, as explained by celebrated Supreme Court lawyer and former Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal.*

No one is above the law. This belief is as American as freedom of speech and turkey on Thanksgiving??—??held sacred by Democrats and Republicans alike. But as celebrated Supreme Court lawyer and former Acting Solicitor General Neal Katyal argues in _Impeach,_ if President Trump is not held accountable for his gross abuses of power, it could very well mark the end of our democracy.

A primer on the history and process of impeachment and an explanation of the extraordinary circumstances for which it must be reserved, _Impeach_ explains why it is the only solution for a bad actor like President Trump, and argues that we must use it to bar him from office??—??before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Triggered: How the Left Thrives on Hate and Wants to Silence Us*



  






*This is the book that the leftist elites don't want you to read: Donald Trump, Jr., exposes all the tricks that the left uses to smear conservatives and push them out of the public square, from online "shadow banning" to rampant "political correctness."*
In _Triggered_, Donald Trump, Jr. exposes all the tricks that the left uses to smear conservatives and push them out of the public square, from online "shadow banning" to fake accusations of "hate speech." No topic is spared from political correctness. This is the book that the leftist elites don't want you to read!
Trump, Jr. writes about the importance of fighting back and standing up for what you believe in. From his childhood summers in Communist Czechoslovakia that began his political thought process, to working on construction sites with his father, to the major achievements of President Trump's administration, Donald Trump, Jr. spares no details and delivers a book that focuses on success, perseverance, and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Warning *



  






*#1 New York Times and #1 Wall Street Journal bestseller: An unprecedented behind-the-scenes portrait of the Trump presidency from the anonymous senior official whose first words of warning about the president rocked the nation's capital.*

On September 5, 2018, the _New York Times_ published a bombshell essay and took the rare step of granting its writer anonymity. Described only as "a senior official in the Trump administration," the author provided eyewitness insight into White House chaos, administration instability, and the people working to keep Donald Trump's reckless impulses in check.

With the 2020 election on the horizon, Anonymous is speaking out once again. In this book, the original author pulls back the curtain even further, offering a first-of-its-kind look at the president and his record -- a must-read before Election Day. It will surprise and challenge both Democrats and Republicans, motivate them to consider how we judge our nation's leaders, and illuminate the consequences of re-electing a commander in chief unfit for the role.

This book is a sobering assessment of the man in the Oval Office and a warning about something even more important -- who we are as a people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Let Trump Be Trump: The Inside Story of His Rise to the Presidency*



  






*A New York Times Bestseller and #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller!*

_Let Trump be Trump: The Inside Story of His Presidency_ is the ultimate behind-the-scenes account of how he became President of the United States.

Donald Trump was a candidate, and now a president, like none that have come before. His startling rise to the White House is the greatest political tale in the history of our republic. Much has been written about this once-in-a-millennial event but all of those words come from authors outside the orbit of Donald Trump.

Now, for the first time, comes the inside story.

Written by the guys in the room-two of Trump's closest campaign advisors-Let Trump Be Trump is the eyewitness account of the stories behind the headlines. From the Access Hollywood recording and the Clinton accusers, to Paul Manafort, to the last-moment comeback and a victory that reads like something out of the best suspense novel, _Let Trump Be Trump_ pulls back the curtain on a drama that has mesmerized the whole world-including the palace intrigues of the Mooch, Spicer, Preibus, Bannon, and more.

By turns hilarious and intimate, Let Trump Be Trump also offers a view of Donald Trump like you've never seen him, the man whose success in business was built not only on great skill but on loyal relationships and who developed the strongest of bonds with the band of outsiders and idealists who became his team because they believed in him and his message.

Written by Trump's campaign manager, the fiery Corey Lewandowski, and Dave Bossie, the consummate political pro and the plaintiff in the famous Citizens United Supreme Court case who helped steer the last critical months of the Trump campaign, Let Trump Be Trump is destined to be the seminal book about the Trump campaign and presidency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Compromised: Counterintelligence and the Threat of Donald J. Trump*



  







*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER | The FBI veteran behind the Russia investigation draws on decades of experience hunting foreign agents in the United States to lay bare the threat posed by President Trump.

“Peter Strzok is the FBI agent who started it all.”—David Martin, CBS Sunday Morning*

When he opened the FBI investigation into Russia’s election interference, Peter Strzok had already spent more than two decades defending the United States against foreign threats. His career in counterintelligence ended shortly thereafter, when the Trump administration used his private expression of political opinions to force him out of the Bureau in August 2018. But by that time, Strzok had seen more than enough to convince him that the commander in chief had fallen under the sway of America’s adversary in the Kremlin.

In _Compromised_, Strzok draws on lessons from a long career—from his role in the Russian illegals case that inspired _The Americans_ to his service as lead FBI agent on the Mueller investigation—to construct a devastating account of foreign influence at the highest levels of our government. And he grapples with a question that should concern every U.S. citizen: When a president appears to favor personal and Russian interests over those of our nation, has he become a national security threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Inside Trump's White House: The Real Story of His Presidency *



  






*After dozens of books and articles by anonymous sources, here is finally a history of the Trump White House with the President and his staff talking openly, on the record.*
In _Inside Trump's White House_, Doug Wead offers a sweeping, eloquent history of President Donald J. Trump's first years in office, covering everything from election night to the news of today. The book will include never-before-reported stories and scoops, including how President Trump turned around the American economy, how he "never complains and never explains," and how his actions sometimes lead to misunderstandings with the media and the public. It also includes exclusive interviews with the Trump family about the Mueller report, and narrates their reactions when the report was finally released.
Contains Interviews with the President in the Oval Office, chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney, Jared and Ivanka Kushner, Donald Trump, Jr., Eric and Lara Trump, and White House insiders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shade: A Tale of Two Presidents*



  






*From Pete Souza, the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Obama: An Intimate Portrait, comes a potent commentary on the Presidency -- and our country.*

As Chief Official White House Photographer, Pete Souza spent more time alongside President Barack Obama than almost anyone else. His years photographing the President gave him an intimate behind-the-scenes view of the unique gravity of the Office of the Presidency -- and the tremendous responsibility that comes with it.

Now, as a concerned citizen observing the Trump administration, he is standing up and speaking out. Shade is a portrait in Presidential contrasts, telling the tale of the Obama and Trump administrations through a series of visual juxtapositions. Here, more than one hundred of Souza's unforgettable images of President Obama deliver new power and meaning when framed by the tweets, news headlines, and quotes that defined the first 500 days of the Trump White House.

What began with Souza's Instagram posts soon after President Trump's inauguration in January 2017 has become a potent commentary on the state of the Presidency, and our country. Some call this "throwing shade." Souza calls it telling the truth.

In _Shade_, Souza's photographs are more than a rejoinder to the chaos, abuses of power, and destructive policies that now define our nation's highest office. They are a reminder of a President we could believe in, and a courageous defense of American values.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Across a Billion Years*



  






*A team of space archaeologists makes an astonishing discovery about an ancient alien race in this science fiction tale from “a master of his craft” (Los Angeles Times).*
Graduate student Tom Rice is thrilled to embark on his first deep-space archeological expedition. He is part of a team from Earth, venturing out in search of artifacts from a civilization that ruled the universe many millennia ago. Called the High Ones, the members of this long-gone society left tantalizing clues about their history and culture scattered throughout space. One such clue, a “message cube” containing footage of the ancient ones, is more interesting than all of the others combined. It seems to indicate that the High Ones aren’t extinct after all—and just like that, Tom Rice’s archeological mission has become an intergalactic manhunt, one filled with ever-increasing danger that will send the explorers hurtling headlong into the greatest adventure—and peril—of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Night Watch: A Novel of Discworld*



  






One moment, Sir Sam Vimes is in his old patrolman form, chasing a sweet-talking psychopath across the rooftops of Ankh-Morpork. The next, he's lying naked in the street, having been sent back thirty years courtesy of a group of time-manipulating monks who won't leave well enough alone. This Discworld is a darker place that Vimes remembers too well, three decades before his title, fortune, beloved wife, and impending first child. Worse still, the murderer he's pursuing has been transported back also. Worst of all, it's the eve of a fabled street rebellion that needlessly destroyed more than a few good (and not so good) men. Sam Vimes knows his duty, and by changing history he might just save some worthwhile necks—though it could cost him his own personal future. Plus there's a chance to steer a novice watchman straight and teach him a valuable thing or three about policing, an impressionable young copper named Sam Vimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Unification (Ghost Marines Book 2)*

Book 1 is *free here.*





  






The Corps has been integrated by imperial decree—but that doesn’t mean everyone accepts the wyntonan Marines. Despite an impressive combat record as a grunt, Corporal Leif Hollow struggles to become an effective NCO and leader of Marines.

When then the trumpets of war sound, however, Marines forget about differences and come together to accomplish the mission. But when the odds are stacked against them, and the empire’s very existence is at stake, will that be enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Devotion (Ghost Marines Book 3)*



  






Marine Raider!

Sergeant Leif a’Hope Hollow is the first of his People to earn the coveted title. He never knew how soon he and his fellow Raiders would have to prove themselves on the field of battle.

After the failed coup to oust the emperor, the Novacks do not fade quietly into the background. They continue a low-grade insurgency, but in doing so, they open the door to other players that bring the entire empire to the brink of destruction.

Sergeant a’Hope Hollow must lead a ragtag group of fellow non-humans in an attempt to avert a catastrophe that can wipe out humans forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Memory Prime (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 42) *



  






*Memory Prime*
It is the central core of an immense computer library -- an elite network of research planetoids. Here, the Pathfinders -- the only artificial intelligences legally permitted to serve the Federation -- control and sift the overwhelming dataflow from thousands of research vessels across the galaxy...
Now the greatest scientists in the Federation have gathered here for the prestigious Nobel and Z-Magnees prize ceremonies -- unaware that a deadly assassin is stalking one of them. And as Captain Kirk struggles to save his ship from sabotage and his first officer from accusations of murder, he discovers the hidden assassin is far from the deadliest secret lurking on Memory Prime...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Star Trek: Enterprise: The Expanse *



  






High above the planet Earth, an alien probe appears -- and in an unspeakably horrific instant, releases a deadly blast that strafes the planet's surface, leaving a miles-wide, smoldering crater of destruction in its wake. Millions die in Florida, Cuba, and Venezuela, their lives blotted out in a blazing millisecond.
Just as swiftly, the probe implodes and crashes on the planet surface, but the remnants provide no clue as to its origin. Who are the attackers, and what provoked them?
Aboard the _Starship Enterprise_™, Captain Jonathan Archer learns of the destruction. His ship is called home; it is uncertain whether its mission of space exploration will continue.

But before _Enterprise_ reaches Earth, Archer is abruptly kidnaped from the bridge by the time-traveling enemies he has encountered before. He finds himself aboard a Suliban vessel, face-to-face with his old nemesis, Silik, a high-ranking indiviual in a battle known only as the Temporal Cold War. Silik leads him to his master, a mysterious humanoid from the far future.
The humanoid claims that the attack on Earth was just a test; and the next attack will destroy Archer's home planet...unless he and the _Enterprise_ crew stop it.
To do so, they must enter a region of space called The Expanse - an area so dangerous that no ship has ever emerged from it unscathed. Vulcan crews were driven to bloodthirsty madness, Klingon crews were anatomically inverted, their internal organs exposed outside their bodies...while they still lived. Many vessels were lost, never to be heard from again.
Archer faces the greatest crisis of his career: Should he believe Silik's time-traveling master, and expose his ship and crew to the perils of The Expanse, in hopes of saving Earth from destruction? And can he convince Starfleet Command and the Vulcan High Council to let _Enterprise_ go to face her biggest challenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Discovery: The Enterprise War*



  






*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

_A shattered ship, a divided crew—trapped in the infernal nightmare of conflict!_

Hearing of the outbreak of hostilities between the United Federation of Planets and the Klingon Empire, Captain Christopher Pike attempts to bring the USS_ Enterprise_ home to join in the fight. But in the hellish nebula known as the Pergamum, the stalwart commander instead finds an epic battle of his own, pitting ancient enemies against one another—with not just the _Enterprise,_ but her crew as the spoils of war.

Lost and out of contact with Earth for an entire year, Pike and his trusted first officer, Number One, struggle to find and reunite the ship’s crew—all while Science Officer Spock confronts a mystery that puts even his exceptional skills to the test…with more than their own survival possibly riding on the outcome…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*More Beautiful Than Death (Star Trek)*



  






*An original novel based on the thrilling new Star Trek movies!*

Based on the “Kelvin Universe” movie saga!

Captain James T. Kirk and the _Enterprise_ crew escort Spock’s father, Ambassador Sarek of Vulcan, to a dilithium-rich planet called Akiron. They arrive to find this world under siege by creatures that some of the planet’s denizens believe are demons. Sarek orders Kirk to abandon the mission, but the young captain won’t turn his back on people in danger. After a harrowing encounter with the dark-energy “demons,” Kirk’s belief in a rational universe is challenged by a mystic who insists that it wasn’t coincidence that brought Kirk to Akiron, but the alien equivalent of a Karmic debt.

Meanwhile, aboard the _Enterprise_, Sarek’s young Vulcan aide L’Nel has a sinister agenda—and its chief objective appears to be the cold-blooded murder of Spock!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Q&A*



  






*After facing the Borg menace, the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise is looking forward to a little exploration when the enigmatic Q informs them that the universe is at stake if they don’t unravel the mystery of a strange planet in this Star Trek: The Next Generation novel.*

Nearly two decades ago, Jean-Luc Picard took command of the U.S.S. _Enterprise _NCC-1701-D, knowing it was an honor without equal.

On her first mission, the _Enterprise_ was sent to Farpoint Station for a simple, straightforward investigation. Perfect for a crew that had never served together. Then there was Q; an omnipotent lifeform that seemed bent on placing obstacle after obstacle in the ship’s—and in particular in Picard’s—way. And it hadn’t ended with that first mission. When he was least expected, Q would appear. Pushing, prodding, testing. At times needling captain and crew with seemingly silly, pointless, and maddening trifles. Then it would turn all too serious, and the survival of Picard's crew was in Q’s hands.

Why was it today that Picard was remembering the day he took command of the _Enterprise_-D? Now he commanded a new ship, the _Enterprise_-E, with a different crew. But Picard couldn’t shake the feeling that something all too familiar was going on. All too awful. All too Q.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Star Trek: Picard: The Dark Veil *



  






*A thrilling untold adventure based on the acclaimed Star Trek: Picard TV series!*

The Alpha Quadrant is mired in crisis.

Within the United Federation of Planets, a terrorist strike on the shipyards of Mars has led to the shutdown of all relief efforts for millions of Romulans facing certain doom from an impending supernova. But when the USS_ Titan _is drawn into a catastrophic incident on the Romulan-Federation border, Captain William Riker, his family, and his crew find themselves caught between the shocking secrets of an enigmatic alien species and the deadly agenda of a ruthless Tal Shiar operative. Forced into a wary alliance with a Romulan starship commander, Riker and the _Titan _crew must uncover the truth to stop a devastating attack—but one wrong move could plunge the entire sector into open conflict!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Absaroka Ambush (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 3)*



  






*Preacher brings his own brand of justice to a gang of grifters in this classic Western from the New York Timesbestselling author of Blood on the Divide. *

*The Price of Gold*

A wagon train winding through the remote reaches of the Rocky Mountain high country can attract plenty of scavengers—some of them human—like Vic Bedell and his gang of cutthroats. All he wants is the women, who can be traded for gold mine supplies . . . or used for whatever else he has in mind. But he didn’t count on Preacher leading that train.

*The Color of Blood*

Bedell’s first mistake is leaving the First Mountain Man for dead. His second mistake is underestimating Preacher’s strength . . . and cunning. And Preacher needs all he can get to lead a hundred and fifty helpless ladies out of captivity through fifteen hundred miles of unforgiving territory filled with hostile Indians—and the deadliest threat of all: Bedell and his wild avengers . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Island of the Sequined Love Nun*



  






Take a wonderfully crazed excursion into the demented heart of a tropical paradise—a world of cargo cults, cannibals, mad scientists, ninjas, and talking fruit bats. Our bumbling hero is Tucker Case, a hopeless geek trapped in a cool guy's body, who makes a living as a pilot for the Mary Jean Cosmetics Corporation. But when he demolishes his boss's pink plane during a drunken airborne liaison, Tuck must run for his life from Mary Jean's goons. Now there's only one employment opportunity left for him: piloting shady secret missions for an unscrupulous medical missionary and a sexy blond high priestess on the remotest of Micronesian hells. Here is a brazen, ingenious, irreverent, and wickedly funny novel from a modern master of the outrageous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Pioneer Woman: Black Heels to Tractor Wheels - A Love Story*



  






*New York Times Bestseller*

Wildly popular award-winning blogger, accidental ranch wife, and #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Pioneer Woman Cooks_, Ree Drummond (aka The Pioneer Woman) tells the true story of her storybook romance that led her from the Los Angeles glitter to a cattle ranch in rural Oklahoma, and into the arms of her real-life Marlboro Man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Raising Men: Lessons Navy SEALs Learned from Their Training and Taught to Their Sons *



  






After Eric Davis spent over 16 years in the military, including a decade in the SEAL Teams, his family was more than used to his absence on deployments and secret missions that could obscure his whereabouts for months at a time.

Without a father figure in his own life since the age of fifteen, Eric was desperate to maintain the bonds he’d fought so hard to forge when his children were young—particularly with his son, Jason, because he knew how difficult it was to face the challenge of becoming a man on one’s own. Unfortunately, Eric learned the hard way that Quality Time doesn’t always show up in Quantity Time.

Facebook, television, phones, video games, school, jobs, friends—they all got in the way of a real, meaningful father-son relationship. It was time to take action.

As a SEAL, Eric learned to innovate and push boundaries, allowing him to function at levels beyond what was expected, comfortable, ordinary, and even imaginable, and he knew that as a father he needed to do the same with his son. Meeting extreme with extreme was the only answer.

Using a unique blend of discipline, leadership, adventure, and grace, Eric and his SEAL brothers will teach you how to connect, and reconnect, with your sons and learn how to raise real men—the Navy SEAL way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bitter Alpine: An Emma Lord Mystery (Emma Lord Returns Book 2) *



  






*New year, new murder . . . Emma Lord is on the case when death finds its way back to the wintry mountain town of Alpine.*

After a relatively calm and cozy holiday season, neither Emma Lord, editor and publisher of _The Alpine Advocate, _nor her husband, Sheriff Milo Dodge, are surprised when their new year gets off to a rocky start. A woman’s body has been found in a squalid motel. Her driver’s license shows that Rachel Jane Douglas was in her late thirties and lived in Oakland, California—and the only connection between that town and Alpine is their gold-mining and logging origins. When they discover that Rachel’s room reservation was open-ended, Emma, Milo, and the ever-inquisitive _Advocate_ receptionist, Alison Lindahl, are more than mildly curious. And never mind that the youthful Alison is a bit distracted by the new county extension agent’s virile good looks. She can still sleuth while she stalks her newest crush.

But that’s not all the news that’s unfit to print. There’s something strange about the older couple who have moved into the cabin down the road that was once owned by a murder victim. The elderly wife seems anti-social. There’s got to be a reason, which Emma, Milo, and Alison intend to find out—even if it puts them in deadly danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Canary Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 2)*



  






*Amateur sleuth Philo Vance returns in the bestselling Golden Age mystery that “lifted the detective story on to the plane of a fine art” (Bloody Murder).*

Let us begin by promising that no actual birds are harmed in this story. The _Canary_ of the title is Margaret Odell, once a showgirl in the Ziegfeld Follies, more recently an occasional nightclub singer and professional good time. When she is murdered, there are any number of suspects, all of the male variety. The police, of course, are baffled—it was ever thus—but happily, Philo Vance is on the scene, ready to apply his brilliance, his erudition, his astonishingly nuanced grasp of human nature to the solving of the crime. British crime writer and critic Julian Symons once noted that “It is difficult to grasp the extent of Van Dine’s success,” but a success he surely was: _Canary_ stayed on bestseller lists for months and was filmed with William Powell and Louise Brooks. Will you cozy up to Philo Vance? Unlikely. But you’ll have a dandy time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sacred: A Novel (Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro Book 3) *



  






A beautiful, grief-stricken woman has vanished without a trace. So has the detective hired to find her. And a lot of money…

Enter tough-nosed private investigators Patrick Kenzie and Angela Gennaro. Rooted in the streets of blue-collar Dorchester, they've seen it all – and survived. But this case leads them into unexpected territory: a place of lies and corruption, where trusting anyone could get them killed, and where nothing is sacred.

Another superior thriller from Dennis Lehane, the bestselling and acclaimed author of _Mystic River, Shutter Island, _and _Gone, Baby, Gone_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Mark upon Her (Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James Book 14)*



  






_New York Times Notable_ author Deborah Crombie is regularly named among the greats of British-set crime fiction (P.D. James, Ruth Rendell, Elizabeth George et al) for her riveting police procedurals featuring Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James, Scotland Yard partners as well as devoted life-mates.

A brilliantly conceived and executed, deeply atmospheric mystery, _No Mark Upon Her_ embroils Kincaid and James in the case of the puzzling drowning of a rower, a Met detective, on the Thames. A finely-hued and twisting tale of psychological suspense—a story rich in deadly secrets, salacious lies, and unexpected betrayals—_No Mark Upon Her_ is everything Crombie’s fans have come to expect from this exceptional writer…and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pronto: A Novel (Raylan Givens Book 1) *



  






Fans of U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens of the hit TV series _Justified_ are in for a major treat. The unstoppable manhunter with the very itchy trigger finger stars in _Pronto_, a crime fiction gem from the one and only Elmore Leonard, “the greatest crime writer of our time, perhaps ever” (_New York Times Book Review_). The Grand Master justifies the overwhelming acclaim he has received over the course of his remarkable career with an electrifying thriller that sends the indomitable Raylan racing to Italy on the trail of a fugitive bookie who’s hiding from the vengeful Miami mob. The legendary Leonard, whom the _Seattle Times_ lauds as the “King Daddy of crime writers,” proves that all comparisons to American noir icons John D. MacDonald, Dashiell Hammett, and James M. Cain are well deserved with this tale of very dirty doings and extremely dangerous men coming together in the birthplace of Puccini, Garibaldi, and La Cosa Nostra.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Amazonia *



  






The Rand scientific expedition entered the lush wilderness of the Amazon and never returned. Years later, one of its members has stumbled out of the world's most inhospitable rainforest—a former Special Forces soldier, scarred, mutilated, terrified, and mere hours from death, who went in with one arm missing . . . and came out with both intact.

Unable to comprehend this inexplicable event, the government sends Nathan Rand into this impenetrable secret world of undreamed-of perils, to follow the trail of his vanished father . . . toward mysteries that _must_ be solved at any cost. But the nightmare that is awaiting Nate and his team of scientists and seasoned U.S. Rangers dwarfs any danger they anticipated . . . an ancient, unspoken terror—a power beyond human imagining—that can forever alter the world beyond the dark, lethal confines of . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Road to Omaha: A Novel (The Road to Series Book 2) *



  






Robert Ludlum’s wayward hero, the outrageous General MacKenzie Hawkins, returns with a diabolical scheme to right a very old wrong—and wreak vengeance on the [redacted] who drummed him out of the military. Discovering a long-buried 1878 treaty with an obscure Indian tribe, the Hawk, a.k.a. Chief Thunder Head, hatches a brilliant plot that will ultimately bring him and his reluctant legal eagle, Sam Devereaux, before the Supreme Court. Their goal is to reclaim a choice piece of American real estate: the state of Nebraska, which just so happens to be the headquarters of the U.S. Strategic Air Command. Their outraged opposition will be no less than the CIA, the Pentagon, and the White House. And only one thing is certain: Ludlum will keep us in nonstop suspense—and side-splitting laughter—through the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.18

*Earned: My Journey to becoming a Hunter of Man *



  






From a misguided childhood and the loss of a father battling cancer, to a hunter of man. Former US army sniper deployed to Afghanistan snd now YouTube and social media influencer, Robert Terkla dives deep into his journey and what it took to becoming a modern day assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zero History (Blue Ant Book 3)*



  






*Hollis Henry never intended to work for global marketing magnate Hubertus Bigend again. But now she’s broke, and Bigend has just the thing to get her back in the game...*

Milgrim can disappear in almost any setting, and his Russian is perfectly idiomatic—so much so that he spoke it with his therapist in the secret Swiss clinic where Bigend paid for him to be cured of his addiction...

Garreth doesn't owe Bigend a thing. But he does have friends from whom he can call in the kinds of favors powerful people need when things go sideways...

They all have something Bigend wants as he finds himself outmaneuvered and adrift, after a Department of Defense contract for combat-wear turns out to be the gateway drug for arms dealers so shadowy they can out-Bigend Bigend himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Triple Chocolate Cheesecake Murder: An Entertaining & Delicious Cozy Mystery with Recipes (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 27)*


  






*This fun new story from the Queen of Culinary Cozies is just the indulgence you need this winter! Cozy mystery fans know that a trip to The Cookie Jar—Hannah Swensen’s famous bakery—will always result in a delightfully page-turning whodunit…

Spring has sprung in Lake Eden, Minnesota, but Hannah Swensen doesn’t have time to stop and smell the roses*—*not with hot cross buns to make, treats to bake, and a sister to exonerate!
*
Hannah’s up to her ears with Easter orders rushing in at The Cookie Jar, plus a festive meal to prepare for a dinner party at her mother’s penthouse. But everything comes crashing to a halt when Hannah receives a panicked call from her sister Andrea—Mayor Richard Bascomb has been murdered . . . and Andrea is the prime suspect.

Even with his reputation for being a bully, Mayor Bascomb—or “Ricky Ticky,” as Hannah’s mother likes to call him—had been unusually testy in the days leading up to his death, leaving Hannah to wonder if he knew he was in danger. Meanwhile, folks with a motive for mayoral murder are popping up in Lake Eden. Was it a beleaguered colleague? A political rival? A jealous wife? Or a scorned mistress?

As orders pile up at The Cookie Jar—and children line up for Easter egg hunts—Hannah must spring into investigation mode and identify the real killer . . . before another murder happens!

*Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Scarab Murder Case (Philo Vance Book 5)*



  






*These Egyptian hieroglyphics spell “murder.” “Classic, almost textbook, golden age detective fiction. The plotting is ingenious and fiendishly convoluted.” —Vintage Pop Fictions*

In 1922, English anthropologist Howard Carter discovered the long-hidden tomb of King Tutankhamun, and the world went Egypt-crazy. Just a few years later, New York is not immune to the craze, and even Philo Vance, that eminent scholar-sleuth, has some sympathy for the fad—though of course he knows lots more about the topic than Carter ever did. When a wealthy Egyptologist is murdered, with mysterious inscriptions and artifacts dotted round, it’s only natural that John FS Markham calls Philo for help. After all, Markham is merely the New York District Attorney, whereas Philo Vance is . . . well, Philo Vance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bones and Silence (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 11)*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book: A British detective plays God, literally, in this twisting crime thriller—“The climax is devastating” (The Times, London).*

Superintendent Andrew Dalziel, while drunk, has witnessed a woman being fatally shot—but her husband claims it was an accident, and everyone seems to be buying his story. His partner, Pascoe, meanwhile, is looking into chatty letters from an anonymous sender who says her resolution for the new year is to commit suicide.

In the midst of all this, Dalziel is participating in a locally produced medieval mystery play—and has been cast in the role of God. Playing opposite him, as Lucifer, is the very man he suspects of murder . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Small Step (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 12)*



  






*It’s murder on the moon—in an out-of-this-world mystery featuring “the best detective duo on the scene” (Daily Telegraph).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

When astronaut Emile Lemarque takes an accidental—and televised—fatal fall from his lunar module, he stirs up more than moon dust. It’s the far-flung future, and Peter Pascoe, now UK Commissioner in the Eurofed, believes Emile has made history—as the first man to be murdered on the moon. How can Pascoe prove it was sabotage when the six-person crew of the _Europa_ agrees it was just a tragic systems failure? By bringing his old mentor, Andrew Dalziel, out of retirement to help him. Shooting for the moon, they embark on an investigation with international consequences. This time, they must do it nearly three hundred million miles from home.

One Small Step _is the 13th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*COLD BLOODED: A True Crime Story of a Murderous Teenage Vampire Cult*



  






*Investigators and Central Florida residents were horrified* when 16-year-old vampire cult leader Rod Ferrell was arrested and charged with bludgeoning a cult member's parents. When they realized the slain couple's 15-year-old daughter was missing, they feared she was a victim, too.
*Detectives and journalists swarming over three states* soon uncovered a web of blood-drinking occult rituals, illicit sex, wildly dysfunctional families and spiritual warfare. Then, when police officers captured the teens, they discovered that the murdered couple's daughter was among them. But was she a victim or a participant?

*Ferrell faced the death penalty,* sparking Constitutional battles over the ultimate punishment, juveniles in the court system, free press versus a defendant's right to a fair trial, and psychologists who worked to save him and prosecutors who wanted him dead.

*More than 20 years later, the battles continue* with new court rulings. Is he a changed man deserving freedom? Or is he still gaming the system, as prosecutors and his victims' family members believe?

*Decide for yourself after reading COLD BLOODED* by veteran newspaper reporter Frank Stanfield, who has covered the case from the beginning in November 1996, and sheds new light on one of the darkest killers in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Weekend Warriors (Sisterhood Book 1)*



  






*First in the New York Times bestselling series featuring fierce female vigilantes—includes a bonus Sisterhood chapter and an interview with Fern Michaels!*

Life isn’t fair. Most women know it. But what can you do about it? Plenty . . . if you’re part of the Sisterhood. On the surface, these seven women are as different as can be—but each has had her share of bad luck, from cheating husbands to sexist colleagues to a legal system that often doesn’t do its job. Now, drawn together by tragedy, they’re forging a bond that will help them right the wrongs committed against them and discover an inner strength they didn’t know they had. Growing bolder with each act of justice, the Sisterhood is learning that when bad things happen, you can roll over and play dead . . . or you can get up fighting . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Someone Knows*



  






*Bestselling and award-winning author Lisa Scottoline reaches new heights with this riveting novel about how a single decision can undo a family, how our past can derail our present, and how not guilty doesn't always mean innocent.*

Allie Garvey is heading home to the funeral of a childhood friend. Allie is not only grief-stricken, she's full of dread. Because going home means seeing the other two people with whom she shares an unbearable secret.

Twenty years earlier, a horrific incident shattered the lives of five teenagers, including Allie. Drinking and partying in the woods, they played a dangerous prank that went tragically wrong, turning deadly. The teenagers kept what happened a secret, believing that getting caught would be the worst thing that could happen. But time has taught Allie otherwise. Not getting caught was far worse.

Allie has been haunted for two decades by what she and the others did, and by the fact that she never told a soul. The dark secret has eaten away at her, distancing her from everyone she loves, including her husband. Because she wasn't punished by the law, Allie has punished herself, and it's a life sentence.

Now, Allie stands on the precipice of losing everything. She's ready for a reckoning, determined to learn how the prank went so horribly wrong. She digs to unearth the truth, but reaches a shocking conclusion that she never saw coming--and neither will the reader.

A deeply emotional examination of family, marriage, and the true nature of justice, _Someone Knows_ is Lisa Scottoline's most powerful novel to date. Startling, page-turning, and with an ending that's impossible to forget, this is a tour de force by a beloved author at the top of her game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Confessional (Liam Devlin series Book 3)*



  






*New York Times Bestseller: A rogue terrorist in Northern Ireland prepares to assassinate the pope in this thriller from the author of Rain on the Dead.*

Trained by the KGB, the assassin known as Cuchulain has been wreaking havoc throughout Northern Ireland for over two decades, leaving a trail of bodies in his wake. Now he has set his sights on his most audacious target yet: the pope.

Desperate to stop the terrorist, British Intelligence enlists an enemy Irish gunman, Liam Devlin, to accomplish what it never could. He must put an end to Cuchulain’s reign of terror, once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect Theory: A Century of Geniuses and the Battle over General Relativity*



  






*“One of the best popular accounts of how Einstein and his followers have been trying to explain the universe for decades*” *(Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

Physicists have been exploring, debating, and questioning the general theory of relativity ever since Albert Einstein first presented it in 1915. This has driven their work to unveil the universe’s surprising secrets even further, and many believe more wonders remain hidden within the theory’s tangle of equations, waiting to be exposed. In this sweeping narrative of science and culture, an astrophysicist brings general relativity to life through the story of the brilliant physicists, mathematicians, and astronomers who have taken up its challenge. For these scientists, the theory has been both a treasure trove and an enigma.

Einstein’s theory, which explains the relationships among gravity, space, and time, is possibly the most perfect intellectual achievement of modern physics—yet studying it has always been a controversial endeavor. Relativists were the target of persecution in Hitler’s Germany, hounded in Stalin’s Russia, and disdained in 1950s America. Even today, PhD students are warned that specializing in general relativity will make them unemployable.

Still, general relativity has flourished, delivering key insights into our understanding of the origin of time and the evolution of all the stars and galaxies in the cosmos. Its adherents have revealed what lies at the farthest reaches of the universe, shed light on the smallest scales of existence, and explained how the fabric of reality emerges. Dark matter, dark energy, black holes, and string theory are all progeny of Einstein’s theory.

In the midst of a momentous transformation in modern physics, as scientists look farther and more clearly into space than ever before, _The Perfect Theory_ exposes the greater relevance of general relativity, showing us where it started, where it has led—and where it can still take us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Untamed: The Wildest Woman in America and the Fight for Cumberland Island*



  






*The inspiring biography of the adventuresome naturalist Carol Ruckdeschel and her crusade to save her island home from environmental disaster.*

In a “moving homage . . . that artfully articulates the ferocities of nature and humanity,” biographer Will Harlan captures the larger-than-life story of biologist, naturalist, and ecological activist Carol Ruckdeschel, known to many as the wildest woman in America. She wrestles alligators, eats roadkill, rides horses bareback, and lives in a ramshackle cabin that she built by hand in an island wilderness. A combination of Henry David Thoreau and Jane Goodall, Carol is a self-taught scientist who has become a tireless defender of sea turtles on Cumberland Island, a national park off the coast of Georgia (_Kirkus Reviews_).

Cumberland, the country’s largest and most biologically diverse barrier island, is celebrated for its windswept dunes and feral horses. Steel magnate Thomas Carnegie once owned much of the island, and in recent years, Carnegie heirs and the National Park Service have clashed with Carol over the island’s future. What happens when a dirt-poor naturalist with only a high school diploma becomes an outspoken advocate on a celebrated but divisive island? _Untamed_ is the story of an American original who fights for what she believes in, no matter the cost, “an environmental classic that belongs on the shelf alongside Carson, Leopold, Muir, and Thoreau” (Thomas Rain Crowe, author of _Zoro’s Field: My Life in the Appalachian Woods_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Here Is Where: Discovering America's Great Forgotten History*



  






_Here Is Where _chronicles Andrew Carroll’s eye-opening – and at times hilarious -- journey across America to find and explore unmarked historic sites where extraordinary moments occurred and remarkable individuals once lived. Sparking the idea for this book was Carroll’s visit to the spot where Abraham Lincoln’s son was saved by the brother of Lincoln’s assassin. Carroll wondered, _How many other_ _unmarked places are there where intriguing events have unfolded and that we walk past every day, not realizing their significance?_ To answer that question, Carroll ultimately trekked to every region of the country -- by car, train, plane, helicopter, bus, bike, and kayak and on foot. Among the things he learned:

*Where in North America the oldest sample of human DNA was discovered

* Where America’s deadliest maritime disaster took place, a calamity worse than the fate of the _Titanic_

*Which virtually unknown American scientist saved hundreds of millions of lives

*Which famous Prohibition agent was the brother of a notorious gangster

*How a 14-year-old farm boy’s brainstorm led to the creation of television

Featured prominently in _Here Is Where _are an abundance of firsts (from the first use of modern anesthesia to the first cremation to the first murder conviction based on forensic evidence); outrages (from riots to massacres to forced sterilizations); and breakthroughs (from the invention, inside a prison, of a revolutionary weapon; to the recovery, deep in the Alaskan tundra, of a super-virus; to the building of the rocket that made possible space travel). _Here Is Where_ is thoroughly entertaining, but it’s also a profound reminder that the places we pass by often harbor amazing secrets and that there are countless other astonishing stories still out there, waiting to be found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Code Girls: The Untold Story of the American Women Code Breakers of World War II*



  






*The award-winning New York Times bestseller about the American women who secretly served as codebreakers during World War II--a "prodigiously researched and engrossing" (New York Times) book that "shines a light on a hidden chapter of American history" (Denver Post).*

Recruited by the U.S. Army and Navy from small towns and elite colleges, more than ten thousand women served as codebreakers during World War II. While their brothers and boyfriends took up arms, these women moved to Washington and learned the meticulous work of code-breaking. Their efforts shortened the war, saved countless lives, and gave them access to careers previously denied to them. A strict vow of secrecy nearly erased their efforts from history; now, through dazzling research and interviews with surviving code girls, bestselling author Liza Mundy brings to life this riveting and vital story of American courage, service, and scientific accomplishment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hunting the Nazi Bomb: The Special Forces Mission to Sabotage Hitler's Deadliest Weapon *



  






*A “gripping” and “heart-stopping” account of the combined Norwegian and British sabotage raids to stop Hitler from making an atomic bomb (Saul David, Evening Standard).*

Nothing terrified the Allies more than Adolf Hitler’s capacity to build a nuclear weapon. In a heavy water production plant in occupied Norway, the Führer was well on his way to possessing the raw materials to manufacture the bomb. British Special Operations Executive (SOE)—Churchill’s infamous “Ministry of Ungentlemanly Warfare”—working with the Norwegian resistance executed a series of raids in the winter of 1942–43, dropping saboteurs to destroy Hitler’s potential nuclear capability: operations Musketoon, Grouse, Freshman, and finally Gunnerside, in which a handful of intrepid Norwegians scaled a 600-foot cliff to blow the heavy water plant to smithereens. Nothing less than the security of the free world depended on their success.

The basis for the movie, _The Heroes of Telemark_, starring Kirk Douglas and Richard Harris, this true story is more harrowing than any thriller, and “Lewis does the memory of these extraordinary men full justice in a tale that is both heart-stopping and moving” (Saul David, _Evening Standard_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forty Autumns: A Family's Story of Courage and Survival on Both Sides of the Berlin Wall *



  






*In this illuminating and deeply moving memoir, a former American military intelligence officer goes beyond traditional Cold War espionage tales to tell the true story of her family—of five women separated by the Iron Curtain for more than forty years, and their miraculous reunion after the fall of the Berlin Wall.*

_Forty_ _Autumns_ makes visceral the pain and longing of one family forced to live apart in a world divided by two. At twenty, Hanna escaped from East to West Germany. But the price of freedom—leaving behind her parents, eight siblings, and family home—was heartbreaking. Uprooted, Hanna eventually moved to America, where she settled down with her husband and had children of her own.

Growing up near Washington, D.C., Hanna’s daughter, Nina Willner became the first female Army Intelligence Officer to lead sensitive intelligence operations in East Berlin at the height of the Cold War. Though only a few miles separated American Nina and her German relatives—grandmother Oma, Aunt Heidi, and cousin, Cordula, a member of the East German Olympic training team—a bitter political war kept them apart.

In _Forty Autumns_, Nina recounts her family’s story—five ordinary lives buffeted by circumstances beyond their control. She takes us deep into the tumultuous and terrifying world of East Germany under Communist rule, revealing both the cruel reality her relatives endured and her own experiences as an intelligence officer, running secret operations behind the Berlin Wall that put her life at risk.

A personal look at a tenuous era that divided a city and a nation, and continues to haunt us, _Forty Autumns_ is an intimate and beautifully written story of courage, resilience, and love—of five women whose spirits could not be broken, and who fought to preserve what matters most: family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Panther V In Combat - Guderian's Problem Child (Hitler's War Machine)*



  






The Panther V evidenced a number of problems in combat, this was the proof of the rushed development programme was made obvious from the events at Kursk. However, despite its disappointing battlefield debut, the Panther is frequently hailed as the best all round tank of the war.

This fascinating study by Emmy award Winning Author and historian Bob Carruthers draws on a wide variety of combat reports and unique primary sources to weigh up the facts in order to produce the definitive single volume overview of a legendary fighting machine. Included are numerous examples of wartime combat reports from both allied and German sources, additionally there are a large selection of extracts from the Pantherfibel, the original crew training manual. This superb new release in eBook form is essential reading for anyone interested in tank warfare during World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Area 51: An Uncensored History of America's Top Secret Military Base*



  






*This "compellingly hard-hitting" bestseller from a Pulitzer Prize finalist gives readers the complete untold story of the top-secret military base for the first time (New York Times). *

It is the most famous military installation in the world. And it doesn't exist. Located a mere seventy-five miles outside of Las Vegas in Nevada's desert, the base has never been acknowledged by the U.S. government — but Area 51 has captivated imaginations for decades.

Myths and hypotheses about Area 51 have long abounded, thanks to the intense secrecy enveloping it. Some claim it is home to aliens, underground tunnel systems, and nuclear facilities. Others believe that the lunar landing itself was filmed there. The prevalence of these rumors stems from the fact that no credible insider has ever divulged the truth about his time inside the base. Until now.

Annie Jacobsen had exclusive access to nineteen men who served the base proudly and secretly for decades and are now aged 75-92, and unprecedented access to fifty-five additional military and intelligence personnel, scientists, pilots, and engineers linked to the secret base, thirty-two of whom lived and worked there for extended periods. In _Area 51_, Jacobsen shows us what has really gone on in the Nevada desert, from testing nuclear weapons to building super-secret, supersonic jets to pursuing the War on Terror.

This is the first book based on interviews with eye witnesses to Area 51 history, which makes it the seminal work on the subject. Filled with formerly classified information that has never been accurately decoded for the public, _Area 51_ weaves the mysterious activities of the top-secret base into a gripping narrative, showing that facts are often more fantastic than fiction, especially when the distinction is almost impossible to make.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Battle for Goose Green: A Battle is Fought to be Won *



  






*“Probably the best and most detailed description of a key battle in the 1982 Falklands War . . . an excellent and fast paced narrative.” —Michael McCarthy, historical battlefield guide*

This book tells the story of the battle for Goose Green—the first crucial clash of the Falklands War—through the eyes of the commanders, both British and Argentine, from brigadier to corporal. It follows in detail, with the aid of maps, the fourteen hours of vicious infantry as both sides struggled for the tiny settlement of Goose Green. The book explains how 2 Para came close to failure as the battalion fought over open ground, in daylight, without adequate fire support against prepared positions. Controversial questions—such as: Was it an unnecessary battle? Why did London overrule the brigadier commander’s reluctance to attack? Did Col. Jones’s solo charge, which won him the Victoria Cross, decide the issue?—are discussed frankly. The author, himself a former infantry officer, has had the full support of the Parachute Regiment, and has assembled the views and comments of over forty-five veterans of all ranks who fought there.

“The Falklands War showed British military personnel at their best and most innovative under the most testing of conditions, and the Battle of Goose Green was one of the classic actions . . . The author has made an impressive job of reviewing the important factors, the events and decisions that led to the battle.” —_Firetrench_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Kindle Summer Rewards (Beta)
Get a $4 eBook credit
Earn Kindle Points for every book you purchase and from special offers July 7- September 22, 2021. Redeem Kindle Points for eBook credit. Learn more.


Just wondering if anyone else can see this offer on all of the kindle book pages like on this following book?

Currently $1.

*A Girl in Time*



  







*The past is another country. A dangerous one.*
*On the eve of a huge, breakout success, a poor but brilliant young game developer is pulled out of her world, and time itself, by a cowboy desperately searching for the daughter he lost two hundred years ago.*

Cady McCall is ready to be rich and famous. She’s sacrificed everything, putting her work ahead of family and friends. Now with mad success and huge wealth so close she can taste it, her life is blown apart by Deputy Marshal John 'Titanic' Smith, the man who rescues her from two muggers, only to carry her off into history. Lost on the seas of time, Smith is desperate to get home to his family in 1876, and now Cady is lost along with him, facing danger and finding love in Victorian London, Ancient Rome and in the near-future America of President for Life Donald Trump.Praise from S.M. Stirling.
"John Birmingham has done a smashing time-travel, cross-cultural adventure, mysterious strangers, dystopian Trumpist gladiator uprising alternate history sword and sandal Western bodice-ripper mystery novel and I'm panting for more. Great characters, dynamite realistic action, and Jack the Ripper among the Victorian proto-feminists. Deranged and brilliant!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Golden Minute: A Girl in Time Novel*



  






Cady McCall, a foul-mouthed geek grrl of the twenty-first century teams up with Deputy US Marshal John Titanic Smith to search the centuries for the little girl he lost in 1874. Standing in their way - a Puritan Jihad, actual Nazis, and the mysterious, murderous keepers of time itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Alien Artifacts (Cade Korbin Chronicles Book 2)*



  






_BY MILLION COPY-BESTSELLER JASPER T. SCOTT_
*A DEADLY MISSION ON AN UNCHARTED WORLD RIDDLED WITH ANCIENT SECRETS*
On his last job, Cade Korbin lost his ship, lost his credits, and barely escaped with his life, but it’s not over. His enemy is still out there, nursing a decades-old vendetta that has yet to be quenched. Making matters worse, his guild is coming after him for breaking their rules.

Cade desperately needs credits and somewhere to lie low for a while. To that end, he takes a job on an uncharted world, code-named Nexus, with his new partner. The mission is to rescue a team of missing researchers and to recover the alien artifacts they went searching for.

But Nexus proves to be even deadlier than its Class Five hazard rating would suggest, and Cade soon realizes that he’ll be lucky to escape with his life, let alone accomplish the mission.

Yet there is a danger on Nexus that goes far beyond hungry alien monsters: a terrifying menace has been waiting there for untold eons to emerge.

And Cade Korbin is just about to unleash it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Into the War (Rise of the Republic Book 3) *



  






*Humanity stumbles into a galactic war…

…a war of survival, a conflict with no end*

Earth has united under the banner of the Republic. Humanities brightest minds have deciphered the secrets to the alien technology and begin to reverse engineer it. An elder race takes notice of humanities strides and intervenes.

Humanity is brought into the fold of a galactic alliance, and learns they are not alone in their war against the insidious Zodark empire. Humans now fight alongside friendly alien races to end the bondages of slavery.

*Earth leads a planet hopping campaign to destroy the Zodark empire and liberate tens of billions of people across the Milky Way galaxy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Emily Shadowhunter - Box Set: All 4 books: A Vampire, werewolf, shapeshifter novel*



  






*There was a problem. 

London was full of Vampires. 

So, the Foundation sent Emily to kill them … thing is, they didn’t know about her dark side.*
On her eighteenth birthday, everything changed for Emily. All she wanted was an iPhone and a pair of designer shoes. Instead she got superpowers and a mission to save the world.

Now she’s surrounded by the undead. Werewolves, Shapeshifters, Magicians and Vampires. And she thinks that she just might be in love with one of them.

Not to mention the fact that an ancient evil is slowly taking over her soul.

You’ll love this genre-busting adventure, because being bad has never felt so good before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Project Atlantis: A Sci-Fi Fantasy Technothriller, Ascendant Saga Book 1 *



  






*Crack the code or die.

A black-ops agency discovers hieroglyph-covered pyramids on Jupiter's moon Callisto.* The government forcibly taps rebel archeologist Kaden Jaxx with only two instructions: 1) decode the ancient writings and 2) keep his overactive mouth shut...or else. But what if the writing spells out an ancient prophecy for Earth's doom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fudge Bites (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 7) *



  






Halloween on Mackinac Island is a season of fun tricks, but finding a corpse is no treat for fudge shop owner Allie McMurphy . . .

*NIGHT OF THE REALLY DEAD*

It’s late October, off-season for tourists, but locals are up and lurching for the annual zombie walk charity event. Though everyone’s living it up, trouble is just a few pawprints away. Allie follows the bloody tracks of her calico cat, Carmella, to a body in the alley behind the Historic McMurphy Hotel and Fudge Shop. Unlike the island’s other walking dead, this one’s flatlined for good. It seems that someone is using the zombie fest as the perfect backdrop for murder. Now amateur sleuth Allie and dreamboat officer Rex Manning must use every trick in their treat bag to unmask a killer in disguise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Have Yourself a Fudgy Little Christmas (A Candy-Coated Mystery Book 8 ) *



  






*Christmas on Mackinac Island brings a flurry of festive activity for fudge shop owner Allie McMurphy—but also a body in a snowbank . . .*

*SNOWED UNDER*

All Allie wants for Christmas is for renovations to be finished on the Historic McMurphy Hotel and Fudge Shop so she can move back home for the holidays. But for now she's staying in her friend Frances's apartment, busily baking batches of holiday fudge. After someone leaves a mysterious note on the door to meet up, the curious fudge maker goes to the rendezvous with her bichonpoo, Mal—only to discover a woman facedown in a snowdrift. With her dying breath, the woman gasps, “Frances.” The police suspect she named her killer, but Allie knows that's impossible. She needs to wrap up this case before the trail runs cold—and give her friend the gift of freedom this Christmas season . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Gray-Haired Knitting Detective Series (Books 1 - 6): a senior sleuths cozy mystery series*



  






*This knitting group of Jessica Fletcher wannabes is not about to sit at home and knit when accusations of murder and thievery are flying.*

The adventure begins when one of the knitters suddenly dies. The police claim the death was of natural causes, but the knitters aren’t buying it. If the police won’t do any investigating, then they will!

Get all six adventures of the Gray-Haired Knitting Detectives series in one bundle. The bundle includes _Murder, Mystery & Dating Mayhem, Jack Gets His Man, Love in the Time of Murder, Where There’s Smoke There’s Arson, Hold the Coffee_, and _How the Wall Crumbles_.

_Murder, Mystery & Dating Mayhem_

A middle-aged widow gangs up with her gay best friend and a posse of gray-haired wannabe detectives to solve a murder. Maybe she should have stuck to speed dating? *“The characters are a hoot!!” “sweet, light and hilarious and kept you guessing!” “sure to put a smile on your face”*

_Jack Gets His Man_

Jack’s life is awesome even if his ex is being a pain, but then his smoking hot new bookkeeper discovers things at his store aren’t actually as they seem. Jack’s bestie and the gray-haired knitting detectives jump at the chance to solve Jack’s problems. Will Jack catch a thief or find love? *“I ate this book up like a grubby little kid.” “expertly worded and pretty funny suspense story with a romantic touch.”*

_Love in the Time of Murder_

When Dee’s ex is murdered, she’s the number one suspect. The Gray-Haired Knitting Detectives aren't about to let one of their own get sent to the slammer and jump at the chance to search for the true killer. *“totally scrumptious cozy mystery” “This fun and witty whodunit will have you laughing till the very end.”*

_Where There’s Smoke There’s Arson_

When the owner of the craft store dies in a fire, the Gray-Haired Knitting Detectives are convinced it’s arson. Never mind what the fire investigator says. *“I loved every minute of it!” “Get ready to laugh!”*

_Hold the Coffee_

After the Gray-Haired Knitting Detectives accuse the wrong person of murder, the accused insists they solve the murder and clear her name. The knitters jump at the chance! *“A laugh a minute!” “Enjoy the banter, it will have you laughing out loud!”*

_How the Wall Crumbles_

When a wall at a construction site falls and accidentally kills one of the workers, the gray-haired knitters are convinced the wall didn’t fall all on its lonesome. No, they claim, murder is afoot! “*entertaining, laugh out loud short cozy mystery”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Inn at Holiday Bay: Clue in the Clam *



  






A heartwarming cozy mystery series about losing everything, taking a chance, and starting again.

After suffering a personal tragedy Abby Sullivan buys a huge old seaside mansion she has never even seen, packs up her life in San Francisco, and moves to Holiday Bay Maine, where she is adopted, quite against her will, by a huge Maine **** Cat named Rufus, a drifter with her own tragic past named Georgia, and a giant dog with an inferiority complex named Ramos. What Abby thought she needed was alone time to heal. What she ended up with was, an inn she never knew she wanted, a cat she couldn't seem to convince to leave, and a new family she'd never be able to live without.

In book 15 in the series, it's time for the annual clam bake weekend which promises to bring not only new guests to know and love but a mystery to solve and an important decision to make.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Summer of Charlie Ponzi (An American True Crime Reporter in the 20th Century Book 1)*



  






One sweltering afternoon late in June 1919, a thirty-seven-year-old clerk named Charles Ponzi, who was employed by a Boston, Massachusetts brokerage house, opened an envelope from Spain and made a startling discovery. The envelope contained a postal reply coupon, something Ponzi had never heard of. The coupon, which the writer in Spain had enclosed to cover the postal reply from the brokerage house, had been purchased in Madrid for the equivalent of one cent in U.S. currency. Yet it was redeemable at any post office or bank in the United States for five cents.

Ponzi pursed his lips and looked off into space. Here, he decided, was something worthy of serious investigation. So began a unique story in the history of American crime, and so begins ‘The Summer of Charlie Ponzi,’ the newest novel by espionage and crime author Noel Hynd. ‘The Summer of Charlie Ponzi’ is based on the true story of the involvement and reporting of his father, Alan Hynd, in the infamous Ponzi case in 1919 and 1920.

Boston in the years after World War One was a bustling, booming metropolis, the fifth-largest city in the United States. The Roaring Twenties were underway. Immigrants from all over the world poured into Prohibition-era Boston. So did young, first-generation American men and women anxious to seek their fortune. America, and Boston in particular, was a wide-open place, filled with crime, jazz, flappers, a new easy morality, and speakeasies. There were two great baseball clubs – the Braves and the Red Sox – and six daily newspapers.

Newspapers were everywhere. There were newsstands at North Station, in front of Symphony Hall, in front of Filene’s, and in the streets of Charlestown, Southie and Dorchester. On the rare blocks with no newsstand, the hoarse, aggressive chant of newsboys filled the air.

The Boston Post stood out among the daily papers. It was the fourth-leading morning newspaper in the country in circulation. There were many reasons The Post stood out, but one was city editor Eddie Dunn, the best newspaperman in Boston during the hard-drinking, two-fisted era of the 1920s. Eddie Dunn understood news, how to find it, get it, and sell it.

By the end of 1919, Charlie Ponzi had hatched out his scheme: he would build his fortune on postal reply coupons and beat the banks in the money lending game. While banks were paying five percent per year, Ponzi promised investors fifty percent interest in forty-five days. He soon had people lining up at his office on School Street, practically throwing money at him. By April of 1920, Charlie Ponzi was taking in a $250,000 every day in cash as his pyramid scheme swept the city.

The offices of The Boston Post were also on School Street. Inevitably, The Post and Ponzi took notice and measure of each other. In the summer of 1920, their worlds collided. When the Ponzi swindle became the biggest local story of the year, even bigger than Sacco and Vanzetti, Eddie Dunn threw every spare reporter onto the story. By this time, Alan Hynd, still in his late teens, had cadged a job as a street reporter for The Post. He had only a few weeks of experience, but Dunn assigned him to his team of top reporters covering the case.

'The Summer of Charlie Ponzi' is the story of a young man covering the most brazen financial crime of the twentieth century. This hard-edged Jazz-Age tale is full of fascinating women and men drawn from the newsrooms, tenements, speakeasies, high social circles, financial boardrooms, streets, and sidewalks of Boston of the 1920s. Told in the young reporter’s sly acerbic voice, the tale is at times brash and hilarious, at times heartbreaking, frequently astonishing, and always riveting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Real Lolita: A Lost Girl, an Unthinkable Crime, and a Scandalous Masterpiece*



  






*“The Real Lolita is a tour de force of literary detective work. Not only does it shed new light on the terrifying true saga that influenced Nabokov’s masterpiece, it restores the forgotten victim to our consciousness.” —David Grann, author of Killers of the Flower Moon*

Vladimir Nabokov’s _Lolita_ is one of the most beloved and notorious novels of all time. And yet, very few of its readers know that the subject of the novel was inspired by a real-life case: the 1948 abduction of eleven-year-old Sally Horner.

Weaving together suspenseful crime narrative, cultural and social history, and literary investigation, _The Real Lolita_ tells Sally Horner’s full story for the very first time. Drawing upon extensive investigations, legal documents, public records, and interviews with remaining relatives, Sarah Weinman uncovers how much Nabokov knew of the Sally Horner case and the efforts he took to disguise that knowledge during the process of writing and publishing _Lolita._

Sally Horner’s story echoes the stories of countless girls and women who never had the chance to speak for themselves. By diving deeper in the publication history of _Lolita _and restoring Sally to her rightful place in the lore of the novel’s creation, _The Real Lolita _casts a new light on the dark inspiration for a modern classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bone Collector (Lincoln Rhyme Book 1)*



  






*DON'T MISS THE NBC TELEVISION SERIES LINCOLN RHYME: HUNT FOR THE BONE COLLECTOR

The first novel in the New York Times bestselling series featuring forensic detective Lincoln Rhyme—from the author of The Never Game.

“Lightning-paced…a breakneck thrill ride.”—The Wall Street Journal*
Lincoln Rhyme was once a brilliant criminologist, a genius in the field of forensics—until an accident left him physically and emotionally shattered. But now a diabolical killer is challenging Rhyme to a terrifying and ingenious duel of wits. With police detective Amelia Sachs by his side, Rhyme must follow a labyrinth of clues that reaches back to a dark chapter in New York City’s past—and reach further into the darkness of the mind of a madman who won’t stop until he has stripped life down to the bone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inspector Imanishi Investigates (Soho Crime) *




  






In the wee hours of a 1960s Tokyo morning, a dead body is found under the rails of a train, and the victim's face is so badly damaged that police have a hard time figuring out the victim’s identity. Only two clues surface: an old man, overheard talking in a distinctive accent to a young man, and the word “kameda.” Inspector Imanishi leaves his beloved bonsai and his haiku and goes off to investigate—and runs up against a blank wall. Months pass in fruitless questioning, in following up leads, until the case is closed, unsolved.

But Imanishi is dissatisfied, and a series of coincidences lead him back to the case. Why did a young woman scatter pieces of white paper out of the window of a train? Why did a bar girl leave for home right after Imanishi spoke to her? Why did an actor, on the verge of telling Imanishi something important, drop dead of a heart attack? What can a group of nouveau young artists possibly have to do with the murder of a quiet and “saintly” provincial old ex-policemen? Inspector Imanishi investigates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Five Days Post Mortem: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Violet Darger Book 5) *



  






*Her body floats. A bloated thing half atop the river. Naked. Pale. Mouth and eyes open wide.*

When two fishermen discover a corpse floating in the Clackamas river, profiler Violet Darger heads to rural Oregon to hunt another serial killer. What she discovers in the woods might change the course of her life.

*What secrets does the water conceal?*

The girl in the water marks the third such case in the area -- all drowned with superficial stab wounds and discovered in a body of water -- and Darger feels certain she won't be the last.

The corpses are badly decomposed. The flesh purpled and softened from their time in the water. The forensic evidence distorted by decay and the elements.

But the victims share one more thing in common -- *all were discovered roughly five days post mortem.* A coincidence? Something with meaning to be discerned?

Darger suspects the timeline to be significant, but without evidence, she can only guess as to why. That sets up what might be the key to the case:

*What is the killer doing to the victims for the four days between their deaths and dumping their bodies?*

It's Darger's first case without Loshak, and it will test her like none before.

*This pulse-pounding thriller will have you holding your breath until the final page. Fans of John Sandford, Karin Slaughter, Gillian Flynn, and Lisa Gardner should check out the Violet Darger series.*

_The books in the series can be read in any order, so grab Five Days Post Mortem and get started today._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trophy: A Novel*



  






*For Fans of Jo Nesbø, Stieg Larsson, and Henning Mankell, a Gripping Nordic Thriller That Was a Bestseller in Denmark*

After the death of her industrialist father, Elizabeth Caspersen finds a compromising DVD in his safe: it seems to show two people being hunted to their death in a gruesome, well-organized manhunt. Michael Sander, a private investigator and security consultant, is hired to find out who the victims are and why Caspersen was involved. Meanwhile, police investigator Lene Jensen is investigating the death of a decorated war veteran found hanged on his wedding night. Having recently come into money, the man appears to have been driven to suicide, but the question is, why?

As the two cases begin to intertwine, Lene and Michael uncover a chilling secret: the existence of a hunting club formed by Denmark’s elite businessmen, where the targets are humans who are carefully selected and made to run for their lives. As their investigations take them into the darkest depths of humanity, uncovering crimes that reach further than they ever imagined, Lene and Michael must team up to overcome an opponent who outstrips them in resources and lethal danger—before they become the ones who are hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kill Me Once (FBI Special Agent Dana Whitestone) *



  






Nathan Stiedowe is seeking perfection - and he has been learning from the best. Recreating some of the most sickening murders in history, his objective appears chillingly simple, but his true motive remains unclear.

On the trail of this sadistic monster is FBI Special Agent Dana Whitestone. Driven by the brutal childhood slaying of her parents, Dana's relentless pursuit of the most evil and twisted criminals has seen her profile many violent cases. But never has she encountered a maniac as demented as Stiedowe, or a mind as horrifyingly disturbed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Beneath Blackwater River: A totally gripping, addictive and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Kay Sharp Book 2) *



  






*She looked beautiful, her hair drifting freely in the water, a small locket floating by her face, attached to her neck with a silver chain. Her red lips were gently parted, as if to let her final breath escape…*

When *Detective Kay Sharp* first left Mount Chester—population 3,823—in her rear-view mirror, she promised never to look back. The town only contained bad memories and dark secrets. But when a brutal crime surfaces, she finds herself home once more, and this time she’s not going anywhere.

Kay is called to Blackwater River, where the body of a seventeen-year-old girl has been found. Surrounded by snowy peaks and a forest alive with the colors of fall, the victim floats in the water, a hand-carved locket around her neck.

The locket seems strangely familiar. Digging into cold cases, Kay discovers that three-year-old *Rose Harrelson* was wearing it when she vanished fourteen years ago. In the middle of the night, the little girl’s bedroom—with Mickey Mouse on the wall and a hanging baby mobile—was suddenly empty. The unsolved case still haunts the town.

But the teenager they have found has been dead for only a few hours. If the girl in the river is Rose, where has she been, and who has been hiding her all this time? If she is someone else, why is she wearing the locket, and what happened to the missing child from all those years ago?

Kay knows she must solve the kidnapping in order to untangle the mystery of the dead body. As she unearths a web of lies and deceit spun for decades, the close-knit community will never be the same. And Kay will find herself facing a truly terrifying killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Husband's Wife: A Novel *



  






*From the bestselling author of The Dead Ex, a deliciously addictive psychological thriller about the powerful effects of little white lies on three intertwined lives--and when those secrets become deadly *

When young lawyer Lily marries Ed, she’s determined to make a fresh start and leave the secrets of the past behind. But then she takes on her first murder case and meets Joe, a convicted murderer to whom Lily is strangely drawn—and for whom she will soon be willing to risk almost anything.

But Lily is not the only one with secrets. Her next-door neighbor Carla may be only nine, but she has already learned that secrets are powerful things. That they can get her whatever she wants.

When Lily finds Carla on her doorstep twelve years later, a chain of events is set in motion that can end only one way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.50

*Warshot (The Hunter Killer Series Book 6)*



  






*When an unimaginable fortune is discovered at the bottom of the sea, the US Navy must navigate the treacherous waters of greed, corruption and espionage to stop a worldwide catastrophe.*

_“Another explosive installment in the Hunter Killer series, _Warshot_ is further proof that Wallace and Keith are the finest authors of modern submarine thrillers.” _*—Jason Kasper, USA Today bestselling author of The Enemies of My Country*

The motherlode.

Trillions of dollars’ worth of gold. Enough to launch an ambitious nation to a position of global primacy... permanently.

It lies on the floor of the Pacific Ocean in hotly contested territory, and it's discovery might be the spark that finally ignites a powder keg of long-simmering political and military antagonism.

China races to claim the territory and the gold, but corrupt leaders within the power-hungry nation commit increasingly brazen acts of violence; willing to risk destabilizing the region, and even a world war, for the chance at finally achieving world preeminence.

Commodore Joe Glass and the US Navy move swiftly to intervene. Submarines and SEALs deploy with haste, bringing cutting-edge technology, naval assets, and highly advanced fighting units into an increasingly tense standoff. Their mission: to prevent a global war and to protect the sovereignty and safety of those caught in the middle of the historic power-grab.

But the enormous treasure lies in some of the deepest waters on the planet. Laying claim is only the first step. The gold must be retrieved. And when disaster strikes, adversaries and enemies must come together for one of the most spectacular and dramatic deep-sea rescues ever attempted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moving Target*



  






*Former Special Reconnaissance Regiment Sergeant Nick Kane always stands by his friends.*

So when an old comrade is leaned on by gangsters, Nick's only too happy to help. But Nick quickly finds himself cast headlong into a spiral of violence that will take him all the way to Mexico, searching for justice on the mean streets of Juarez - the most violent city on Earth.

His mission: Kidnap the head of the vicious La Frontera drugs cartel and get him back to the UK to face trial for murder.

All that's standing in his way is the cartel's four thousand trained soldiers, a corrupt army and police force and a former South African special forces colonel who has been paid to track him down. It will take all Nick's skill and courage to bring his man in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Russian: American Assassin (Lance Spector Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*Moscow, Russia*
The Kremlin activates a deadly assassin.
Across the city, a massive bombing kills hundreds.

*Washington DC, USA*
The President believes the Kremlin is preparing for a new Cold War.

*Langley, USA*
With the world on the brink, the CIA has only one asset capable of preventing catastrophe, but that man is AWOL. They have to find him.

*But some men don't want to be found.

The Russian by Saul Herzog* is the stunning second instalment in the series that has taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling _tour de force_ is a full standalone novel. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.

If you read only one book this year, this is it. Action, adventure, rebellion, provocative foreign agents, characters you can sink your teeth into. If you're looking for a new spy thriller series that will stay with you long after you turn the last page, look no further.

*Recommended for fans of Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, and Brad Thor's Scot Harvath.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cilka's Journey: A Novel (Tattooist of Auschwitz Book 2)*



  






*From the author of the multi-million copy bestseller The Tattooist of Auschwitz comes a new novel based on a riveting true story of love and resilience.

Her beauty saved her — and condemned her.
*
Cilka is just sixteen years old when she is taken to Auschwitz-Birkenau Concentration Camp in 1942, where the commandant immediately notices how beautiful she is. Forcibly separated from the other women prisoners, Cilka learns quickly that power, even unwillingly taken, equals survival.

When the war is over and the camp is liberated, freedom is not granted to Cilka: She is charged as a collaborator for sleeping with the enemy and sent to a Siberian prison camp. But did she really have a choice? And where do the lines of morality lie for Cilka, who was send to Auschwitz when she was still a child?

In Siberia, Cilka faces challenges both new and horribly familiar, including the unwanted attention of the guards. But when she meets a kind female doctor, Cilka is taken under her wing and begins to tend to the ill in the camp, struggling to care for them under brutal conditions.

Confronting death and terror daily, Cilka discovers a strength she never knew she had. And when she begins to tentatively form bonds and relationships in this harsh, new reality, Cilka finds that despite everything that has happened to her, there is room in her heart for love.

From child to woman, from woman to healer, Cilka's journey illuminates the resilience of the human spirit—and the will we have to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wages of Sin (A James Acton Thriller, #17) (James Acton Thrillers)*



  






** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *

WHEN IS THE PRICE TO PROTECT A NATION'S LEGACY TOO HIGH?*

Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer are on safari in South Africa, enjoying a vacation away from the bullets and bombs that too often threaten their lives, when a chance encounter leads to a clue that could unlock the greatest mystery remaining of the Boer War over a century ago.

The location to over half a billion dollars in gold.

It’s a treasure that has claimed dozens of lives, and is about to claim even more.

*USA Today and million copy bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy* delivers another torn from the headlines thriller with _Wages of Sin_. Filled with intrigue, suspense, humor and a touch of romance, prepare to lose sleep with this action-packed adventure the likes of which only Kennedy can deliver. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of _Dan Brown_, _Clive Cussler_, and _James Rollins_, then you’ll love this adrenaline fueled tale of historical intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Quarter: The Green Berets: Will Kane #5 *



  






New York City. 1978. Will Kane has faced down the NVA, the IRA, the CIA and the Mafia. But now he faces the most intense challenge of his life. Someone is trafficking children in New York City. Someone who has connections to very powerful people who want this kept very secret. Kane’s investigation is getting too close. But he can’t back off; not when children are involved. It’s war. And there will be no quarter taken or given.

But underneath it all, the Cold War is starting to get hot for Kane and the ramifications of his actions have international implications.

More importantly, Kane has to make a choice. Whether to go all out and give no quarter or stay true to the code he was trained to follow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Money for Nothing: The Scientists, Fraudsters, and Corrupt Politicians Who Reinvented Money, Panicked a Nation, and Made the World Rich*



  






*The sweeping story of the world’s first financial crisis:* *“an astounding episode from the early days of financial markets that to this day continues to intrigue and perplex historians . . . narrative history at its best, lively and fresh with new insights” (Liaquat Ahamed, Pulitzer Prize–winning author of Lords of Finance)

A Financial Times Economics Book of the Year ● Longlisted for the Financial Times/McKinsey Business Book of the Year Award*

In the heart of the Scientific Revolution, when new theories promised to explain the affairs of the universe, Britain was broke, facing a mountain of debt accumulated in war after war it could not afford. But that same Scientific Revolution—the kind of thinking that helped Isaac Newton solve the mysteries of the cosmos—would soon lead clever, if not always scrupulous, men to try to figure a way out of Britain’s financial troubles. 

Enter the upstart leaders of the South Sea Company. In 1719, they laid out a grand plan to swap citizens’ shares of the nation’s debt for company stock, removing the burden from the state and making South Sea’s directors a fortune in the process. Everybody would win. The king’s ministers took the bait—and everybody did win. Far too much, far too fast. The following crash came suddenly in a rush of scandal, jail, suicide, and ruin. But thanks to Britain’s leader, Robert Walpole, the kingdom found its way through to emerge with the first truly modern, reliable, and stable financial exchange.

Thomas Levenson’s _Money for Nothing_ tells the unbelievable story of the South Sea Bubble with all the exuberance, folly, and the catastrophe of an event whose impact can still be felt today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Three Ordinary Girls: The Remarkable Story of Three Dutch Teenagers Who Became Spies, Saboteurs, Nazi Assassins–and WWII Heroes *



  






*An astonishing World War II story of a trio of fearless female resisters whose youth and innocence belied their extraordinary daring in the Nazi-occupied Netherlands. It also made them the underground’s most invaluable commodity.
*
_May 10, 1940_. The Netherlands was swarming with Third Reich troops. In seven days it’s entirely occupied by Nazi Germany. Joining a small resistance cell in the Dutch city of Haarlem were three teenage girls: Hannie Schaft, and sisters Truus and Freddie Oversteegen who would soon band together to form a singular female underground squad.

Smart, fiercely political, devoted solely to the cause, and “with nothing to lose but their own lives,” Hannie, Truus, and Freddie took terrifying direct action against Nazi targets. That included sheltering fleeing Jews, political dissidents, and Dutch resisters. They sabotaged bridges and railways, and donned disguises to lead children from probable internment in concentration camps to safehouses. They covertly transported weapons and set military facilities ablaze. And they carried out the assassinations of German soldiers and traitors–on public streets and in private traps–with the courage of veteran guerilla fighters and the cunning of seasoned spies.

In telling this true story through the lens of a fearlessly unique trio of freedom fighters, Tim Brady offers a fascinating perspective of the Dutch resistance during the war. Of lives under threat; of how these courageous young women became involved in the underground; and of how their dedication evolved into dangerous, life-threatening missions on behalf of Dutch patriots–regardless of the consequences.

Harrowing, emotional, and unforgettable, _Three Ordinary Girls_ finally moves these three icons of resistance into the deserved forefront of world history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle for Manchuria and the Fate of China: Siping, 1946 (Twentieth-Century Battles)*



  






In the spring of 1946, Communists and Nationalist Chinese were battled for control of Manchuria and supremacy in the civil war. The Nationalist attack on Siping ended with a Communist withdrawal, but further pursuit was halted by a cease-fire brokered by the American general, George Marshall. Within three years, Mao Zedong's troops had captured Manchuria and would soon drive Chiang Kai-shek's forces off the mainland. Did Marshall, as Chiang later claimed, save the Communists and determine China's fate? Putting the battle into the context of the military and political struggles fought, Harold M. Tanner casts light on all sides of this historic confrontation and shows how the outcome has been, and continues to be, interpreted to suit the needs of competing visions of China's past and future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mekong Mud Dogs: Story of: Sgt. Ed Eaton (1st Print)*



  






An eLit Gold 1st place award winner with a 4 Star Clarion Review:
Written about in books, magazines and highlighted in the History Channel Film: "Snipers: Deadliest Missions"! Ed tells his story of being a Platoon Sgt. and Sniper with the River Raiders of the Mekong. His stories include the one which garnered him a recommendation for the Medal of Honor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nine Lives: My time as the MI6's top spy inside al-Qaeda*



  






As one of al-Qaeda’s most respected bomb-makers, Aimen Dean rubbed shoulders with the mastermind of the 9/11 attacks and swore allegiance to Osama bin Laden.

As a double agent at the heart of al-Qaeda’s chemical weapons programme, he foiled attacks on civilians and saved countless lives, brushing with death so often that his handlers began to call him their spy with nine lives.

This is the story of how a young Muslim, determined to defend his faith, found himself fighting on the wrong side – and his fateful decision to work undercover for his sworn enemy. From the killing fields of Bosnia to the training camps of Afghanistan, from running money and equipment in Britain to dodging barrel bombs in Syria, we discover what life is like inside the global jihad, and what it will take to stop it once and for all.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> Kindle Summer Rewards (Beta)
> Get a $4 eBook credit
> Earn Kindle Points for every book you purchase and from special offers July 7- September 22, 2021. Redeem Kindle Points for eBook credit. Learn more.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else can see this offer on all of the kindle book pages like on this following book?


I can't, even after refreshing that page five times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

CS said:


> I can't, even after refreshing that page five times.


Okay, thanks for looking. Might have to be signed up for Kindle Rewards to see it.





__





Amazon Sign-In






www.amazon.com





Or it may only be for those who had signed up much earlier, before the program started. I was just wondering why all of a sudden this banner is on every Amazon book page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Screams from the Void*



  






_A tense, gripping SF house of horrors in space, where not all the monsters are inhuman. I enjoyed this enormously." —* Peter McLean, author of Priest of Bones*_

For two years in deep space, the freighter Demeter and a small crew have collected botanical life from other planets. It's a lesson in patience and hell. Mechanics Ensign Raina is ready to jump ship, if only because her abusive ex is also aboard, as well as her overbearing boss. It's only after a foreign biological creature sneaks aboard and wreaks havoc on the ship and crew that Raina must find her grit - and maybe create a gadget or two - to survive...that is, if the crew members don't lose their sanity and turn on each other in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Next Generation: Day of Honor #1: Ancient Blood *



  






*In this first of the thrilling Day of Honor series, Star Trek: The Next Generation’s Worf and his son find themselves at a deadly crossroads between Klingon honor and their own personal ideals.*

To Klingon warriors, no occasion is more sacred than the Day of Honor—a celebration where they pay homage to all that makes them Klingon. But honor often comes at a price and Worf finds his tested when he goes undercover to infiltrate a planetary criminal network.

How can he root out the overwhelming corruption without resorting to deceit and treachery himself? Meanwhile, his son, Alexander, is confronted with his own dilemma. How can he align his own sense of Klingon honor with his human heritage?

Together, father and son embark on a complicated and dangerous journey that may cost them their Klingon souls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Day of Honor #2: Armageddon Sky*



  






*Worf and the USS Defiant find themselves in a deadly trap in this suspenseful and white-knuckled thriller in the bestselling Day of Honor series taking place in Star Trek: Deep Space Nine.*

Dispatched on a secret mission, Commander Worf and the crew of the USS _Defiant_ find themselves trapped—along with the exiled Klingons who had pledged their loyalty to Worf’s dishonored family—on an alien world threatened by a global cataclysm. Worf must find a way to save himself and his fellow Klingons and also prevent a bloody massacre that will forever stain the honor of the Klingon Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: Voyager: Day of Honor #3: Her Klingon Soul: Star Trek Voyager: Day of Honor #3*



  






*Even light-years from the Klingon Empire, the Day of Honor remains an occasion of great importance. And sometimes honor is found in the most unexpected places...*

B’Elanna Torres has never cared for the Day of Honor. Ashamed of her Klingon heritage, she regards the holiday as an unwanted reminder of all she has struggled to repress. Besides, something awful always seems to happen to her then. Her bad luck seems to be running true to form when she and Harry Kim are captured by alien slavers. Imprisoned by the enigmatic Risatti, forced to mine for deadly radioactive ore, Torres will need all of her strength and cunning to survive—and her honor as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Day of Honor #4: Treaty's Law*



  






*Discover the beginnings of Klingon’s most sacred holiday in this thrilling entry in the bestselling Star Trek series.*

Signi Beta is an M-class planet ideal for farming. The Federation wants it, but the Klingon Empire has the stronger claim. Captain Kirk of the USS_ Enterprise _hates to lose the planet, especially to his old adversary, Commander Kor. Their mutual antagonism turns into an uneasy alliance, however, when yet another alien fleet attacks both the Klingons and the USS_ Enterprise_. Now Kirk and Kor must rely on each other’s honor—or none of them may survive to wage their war again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trials and Tribble-ations (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *



  






Almost a century ago, Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the _Starship Enterprise™_ first encountered the irresistible (and astonishingly prolific) life-form known as the Tribbles5, resulting in one of the most unususal adventures in the annals of Starfleet.
Now Captain Benjamin Sisko and the crew of the Defiant are transported back in time to that historic occasion, where Darvin, a devious Klingon spy, plots revenge against Captain Kirk. Using the seemingly harmless tibbles, Darvin attempts to destroy Kirk -- but for the misplaced residents of _Deep Space Nine™_ saving the original _Enterprise_ willbe nothing but "tribble."
An exciting new novel based on the most mind-boggling STAR TREK: DEEP SPACE NINE adventure of them all!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Captains' Honor (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 8 )*



  






A series of vicious attacks by the enigmatic M'Dok Empire has devastated the planet Tenara -- bringing the U.S.S _Enterprise_™ and another Federation starship, the C_enturion,_ to the planet's aid. The _Centurion_'s captain is Lucius Sejanus -- a powerful, magnetic man who favors taking a far stronger stance against the M'Dok than Captain Picard. And as the conflict escalates, Sejanus's instincts seem to be correct...for it appears only extreme measures can stop the murderous raids on Tenara.
Now the people of Tenara must decide which pathe they will follow -- the way of peace, or the road to war. But unknown to any one of the _Centurion_'s officers has made that decision for them -- and plans to provoke a full-scale war between the Federation and the M'Dok Empire!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Knight's Ransom (The First Argentines Book 1)*



  






*“Jeff Wheeler has always been one of our more dependable storytellers. Knight’s Ransom adds to his reputation. A fine page-turner.” —Terry Brooks, New York Times bestselling author.

From Wall Street Journal bestselling author Jeff Wheeler comes an epic new series of warring kingdoms, deadly family rivalries, and fearless loyalty, set in the world of Kingfountain.*

Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown. A brutal war of succession has plunged the court of Kingfountain into a power struggle between a charitable king who took the crown unlawfully and his ambitious rival, Devon Argentine. The balance of power between the two men hinges on the fate of a young boy ensnared in this courtly intrigue. A boy befittingly nicknamed Ransom.

When the Argentine family finally rules, Ransom must make his own way in the world. Opportunities open and shut before him as he journeys along the path to knighthood, blind to a shadowy conspiracy of jealousy and revenge. Securing his place will not be easy, nor will winning the affection of Lady Claire de Murrow, a fiery young heiress from an unpredictably mad kingdom.

Ransom interrupts an abduction plot targeting the Queen of Ceredigion and earns a position in service to her son, the firstborn of the new Argentine dynasty. But conflict and treachery threaten the family, and Ransom must also come to understand and hone his burgeoning powers—abilities that involve more than his mastery with a blade and that make him as much a target as his lord.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Warrior's Ransom (The First Argentines Book 2)*



  






*A loyal knight is on a quest to save a dynasty from itself in the thrilling sequel to Knight’s Ransom by Wall Street Journal bestselling author Jeff Wheeler.*

After a pilgrimage to the East Kingdoms seeking a blessing from the Fountain, source of the land’s magic, Sir Ransom Barton returns home in search of two dreams: Claire de Murrow, the heiress he loves, and a patron for his warrior skills. Unexpectedly, Ransom finds himself in the favor of Devon, the notorious Elder King. Brought into the ruler’s mesnie and given two wards of his own, Ransom is devoted to his privileged new position. He’s also privy to the running of the realm and to all its courtly intrigues—notably, the machinations of the king’s three remaining sons, all engaged in a manipulative battle to become heir to the throne.

As Ransom is thrust into the middle of poisonous family conspiracies and betrayals, allegiances are shattered, and Ransom fears he may end up serving his worst enemy—or worse, face exile for demonstrating loyalty.

Drawing on his developing powers, Ransom takes up arms against the dark forces coming in a war that will test the limits of his courage and determine the fate of the dangerous and fractious Argentine dynasty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Women of Chateau Lafayette*



  






*The International Bestseller!

Recommended by Oprah Magazine ∙ Cosmo ∙ PopSugar ∙ SheReads ∙ Parade ∙* and more!

An epic saga from _New York Times_ bestselling author Stephanie Dray based on the true story of an extraordinary castle in the heart of France and the remarkable women bound by its legacy.

_Most castles are protected by men. This one by women.

A founding mother...
1774_. Gently-bred noblewoman Adrienne Lafayette becomes her husband, the Marquis de Lafayette’s political partner in the fight for American independence. But when their idealism sparks revolution in France and the guillotine threatens everything she holds dear, Adrienne must renounce the complicated man she loves, or risk her life for a legacy that will inspire generations to come.

_A daring visionary...
1914_. Glittering New York socialite Beatrice Chanler is a force of nature, daunted by nothing—not her humble beginnings, her crumbling marriage, or the outbreak of war. But after witnessing the devastation in France firsthand, Beatrice takes on the challenge of a lifetime: convincing America to fight for what's right.

_A reluctant resistor...
1940_. French school-teacher and aspiring artist Marthe Simone has an orphan's self-reliance and wants nothing to do with war. But as the realities of Nazi occupation transform her life in the isolated castle where she came of age, she makes a discovery that calls into question who she is, and more importantly, who she is willing to become.

Intricately woven and powerfully told, _The Women of Chateau Lafayette_ is a sweeping novel about duty and hope, love and courage, and the strength we take from those who came before us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Only What's Necessary: Charles M. Schulz and the Art of Peanuts *



  






*Drawn from the archives of the Charles M. Schulz Museum, an in-depth look at Peanuts with a “wealth of original art” (The New York Times).*

Charles M. Schulz believed that the key to cartooning was to take out the extraneous details and leave in only what’s necessary. For fifty years, from October 2, 1950, to February 13, 2000, Schulz wrote and illustrated _Peanuts_, the single most popular and influential comic strip in the world.

In all, 17,897 strips were published, making it “arguably the longest story ever told by one human being,” according to Robert Thompson, professor of popular culture at Syracuse University. For _Only What’s Necessary: Charles M. Schulz and the Art of Peanuts_, renowned designer Chip Kidd was granted unprecedented access to the extraordinary archives of the Charles M. Schulz Museum and Research Center in Santa Rosa, California. Reproducing the best of the _Peanuts _newspaper strip, all shot from the original art by award-winning photographer Geoff Spear, _Only What’s Necessary _also features exclusive, rare, and unpublished original art and developmental work—much of which has never been seen before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the Beacon Bakeshop (A Beacon Bakeshop Mystery Book 1)*



  






*After catching her celebrity chef fiancé sizzling in the arms of another woman, Lindsey Bakewell left big city Wall Street for small town Beacon Harbor, Michigan to pursue her own passion as a pastry baker—and gets mixed up in someone’s sweet taste of revenge . . .*

More interested in kneading dough than adding it up, Lindsey’s breakup inspired her to set up the shop she always wanted in a place that always made her happy. She’d spent many childhood summers near this beach community and converting the old run-down lighthouse into a bakery café and home offers a perfect fresh start for Lindsey and her devoted Newfoundland dog, Wellington.

But not everyone in town has a sweet tooth. The preservation society won’t have the lighthouse’s history sugar coated by lattes and cakes—and a protest group crashes Lindsey’s Memorial Day opening. Then her ex-fiancé Jeffrey Plank and his girlfriend Mia Long arrive to trash the place. In the ensuing chaos Mia chokes on a donut and dies.

An autopsy reveals cyanide in Mia’s bloodstream and Lindsey is the police’s prime suspect. To clear her name, she’s going to need to combine ingredients found in the town’s checkered past to uncover the identity of a desperate killer . . .

*Includes Delicious Recipes!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*KELLY’S DELI MURDER MYSTERIES COLLECTION (The Kelly's Deli Cozy Murder Mysteries)*



  






*Gordon Ramsey meets The Thursday Murder Club.*
This witty and feel-good culinary cozy mystery series features a deli-owning female sleuth, great Italian food and wine, real friends, personal loss, and re-invention.
No cliffhangers, swearing, intimate or graphic scenes.*ABOUT DEAD PAIRS WITH RED
Book One in the Kelly’s Deli Mystery series!*
Instead of serving salads to A listers on a superyacht in the Indian ocean, private chef and wine expert Erin Kelly is back where she started in the small Hampshire town of Kingsmede.
After the drama of the past year, all Erin wants to do is celebrate her birthday, keep her head down and enjoy working in the family deli while she sorts her life out.
_Surely,_ she can manage that, if she tries really, really hard?
Except that Erin hasn’t even finished her birthday cake before she finds her elderly neighbour knocked out on his doorstep and her Italian godmother is accused of murdering a rival chef!
Secrets have been buried deep in Kingsmede, but Erin has no choice but to find the real killer before they strike again.
• But who would want to murder a catering consultant?
• What was the intruder looking for on the night her neighbour was attacked?
• And why does her godmother keep her pasta sauce recipe in her underwear drawer?
One way or another, this is not going to be the restful summer that Erin had hoped for.*SPITE PAIRS WITH WHITE
Book Two in the Kelly’s Deli Mystery series!*
The annual Wine Festival is a major event in the local calendar in the small Hampshire town of Kingsmede.
No one is looking forward to it more than Erin Kelly, who is providing the catering for the award ceremony. This is the perfect opportunity for Erin to promote the delicious food she serves at the Italian deli she inherited from her father.
Except that Erin hasn’t even served her desserts, when her celebrity client keels over in front of his VIP festival guests only minutes after eating her canapes.
The last thing Erin needs is negative publicity, but when she is accused of the murder, Erin has no choice but to find the real killer before it’s too late.
Secrets have been buried deep in Kingsmede, but someone is determined to rock this sleepy little town with the truth, no matter what the cost.
#But who would want to murder a part-time wine maker like Simon Fraser?
#Just how many secrets have the Fraser family been keeping quiet about all these years?
#Oh, and is making chocolate hen party treats a good idea in a village like Kingsmede?
One way or another, this is not going to be the restful summer that Erin had expected.*SLAY PAIRS WITH ROSE
Book THREE in the Kelly’s Deli Murder Mystery series!*
Erin Kelly was thrilled to be asked to make the wedding cake for her friend Zoe’s cousin.
But then the maid of honour goes missing, there is a fire at the hotel and the sumptuous cake goes up in smoke.
Murder has come once again to the village of Kingsmede, and Erin is caught in the middle.
Running an Italian deli in an English country village has never been so deadly!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Night Hunter (The Harry Circus Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*In rural Maine, a seasoned State Trooper is driven to solve the most gruesome murder he's ever investigated.*

E. D. Ward's first novel in the Harry Circus mystery series is a story of unforgettable suspense from the dramatic opening to the bloody finish.

A body is found disembowled and partially skinned on the remote blueberry barrens, north of the small town of Berryville. Tension mounts as Harry follows the scent of the murderer to the brutal end, where he discovers the long-kept secret of a mother and daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*An American Bullet (The Whicher Series Book 3)*



  






*A marked woman. A thousand miles from safety. One man to get her there alive.*

*Winter in Colorado - a storm moving in, a passenger train collides with a car. US Marshal John Whicher is called to assist a marshal riding onboard. On arrival, no trace of the man can be found. But a young woman asks to be arrested…

An American Bullet*, third in The Whicher Series, is a stand-alone story; as with all the titles, you can enjoy the books in any order.

*The WHICHER SERIES can be read in any order*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If I Die Tonight: A Novel *



  






*Winner of the Edgar Award for Best Paperback Original.

Reminiscent of the bestsellers of Laura Lippman and Harlan Coben—with a dose of Big Little Lies or Stranger Things—an absorbing, addictive tale of psychological suspense from the author of the highly acclaimed stand-alone novel What Remains of Me and the USA Today bestselling and Shamus Award-winning Brenna Spector series, in which a seemingly open-and-shut police case with a clear-cut hero and villain turns out to be anything but simple.*

Late one night in the quiet Hudson Valley town of Havenkill, a distraught woman stumbles into the police station—and lives are changed forever.

Aimee En, once a darling of the ’80s pop music scene, claims that a teenage boy stole her car, then ran over another young man who'd rushed to help.

As Liam Miller’s life hangs in the balance, the events of that fateful night begin to come into focus. But is everything as it seems?

The case quickly consumes social media, transforming Liam, a local high school football star, into a folk hero, and the suspect, a high school outcast named Wade Reed, into a depraved would-be killer. But is Wade really guilty? And if he isn't, why won't he talk?

Told from a kaleidoscope of viewpoints—Wade's mother Jackie, his younger brother Connor, Aimee En and Pearl Maze, a young police officer with a tragic past, _If I Die Tonight_ is a story of family ties and dark secrets—and the lengths we'll go to protect ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Slough House*



  






*In his best and most ambitious novel yet, Mick Herron, “the le Carré of the future” (BBC), offers an unsparing look at the corrupt web of media, global finance, spycraft, and politics that power our modern world.

“This is a darker, scarier Herron. The gags are still there but the satire's more biting. The privatization of a secret service op and the manipulation of news is relevant and horribly credible.”—Ann Cleeves, author of the Vera Stanhope series*

At Slough House—MI5’s London depository for demoted spies—Brexit has taken a toll. The “slow horses” have been pushed further into the cold, Slough House has been erased from official records, and its members are dying in unusual circumstances, at an unusual clip. No wonder Jackson Lamb's crew is feeling paranoid. But are they actually targets? 

With a new populist movement taking hold of London's streets and the old order ensuring that everything's for sale to the highest bidder, the world's a dangerous place for those deemed surplus. Jackson Lamb and the slow horses are in a fight for their lives as they navigate dizzying layers of lies, power, and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1. 

*Primary Command: The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #2 (an Action Thriller)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*



  






*“One of the best thrillers I have read this year.”
--Books and Movie Reviews (re Any Means Necessary)

In PRIMARY COMMAND (The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #2), a ground-breaking action thriller by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, elite Delta Force veteran Luke Stone, 29, leads the FBI’s Special Response Team on a nail-biting mission to save American hostages from a nuclear submarine. But when all goes wrong, and when the President shocks the world with his reaction, it may fall on Luke’s shoulders to save not only the hostages—but the world.*

PRIMARY COMMAND is an un-putdownable military thriller, a wild action ride that will leave you turning pages late into the night. The precursor to the #1 bestselling LUKE STONE THRILLER SERIES, this series takes us back to how it all began, a riveting series by bestseller Jack Mars, dubbed “one of the best thriller authors” out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hunting Sgt. Dunn (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 11)*



  






For U.S. Army Ranger Master Sergeant Tom Dunn the war takes place on the continent of Europe. However, unknown to him, a furious Albert Speer, Nazi Germany’s Minister of Armaments, has set in motion a plot so sinister, it’s almost beyond belief.

While on a mission near Hamburg to destroy a German facility where V2 rocket liquid oxygen is stored, Dunn receives additional orders from his commander, Colonel Kenton. Conduct reconnaissance in the Hamburg shipyards. Identify and mark for B-17 bombers where the Nazis are building submersible, ocean-going platforms for V2 rockets. The Germans plan to tow three of the deadly weapons behind a submarine to the east coast of the United States. From there they can fire the vengeance weapons on any seaboard city, including Washington, D.C.

British Intelligence uncovers a bizarre yet dangerous plot by the Nazis to forge millions of British pounds in various denominations. They plan to flood the British economy with the bogus money, and therefore bring it to a grinding halt, interfering with England’s ability to wage war. British Commando Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders is tasked with locating the pallets of money and burning it all before the Germans have the chance to ship it. Traveling to Bremerhaven, Saunders’ mission unavoidably goes awry.

Almost from the beginning, Dunn’s recon mission takes a deadly turn. As it progresses hour by hour, Dunn suddenly realizes he can’t wait for the B-17s. He must act quickly to stop the Germans’ terrifying plan.

A peaceful Sunday lunch at the Hardwicke Farm suddenly turns into a life or death battle for Dunn and Pamela, and her parents as Speer’s plan is launched.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rough Riders: Theodore Roosevelt, His Cowboy Regiment, and the Immortal Charge Up San Juan Hill*



  






*THE AWARD-WINNING, NEW DEFINITIVE HISTORY OF TEDDY ROOSEVELT AND THE ROUGH RIDERS

"Thrilling. ... A CLASSIC." —True West

WINNER: Army Historical Foundation Distinguished Writing Award; New Mexico-Arizona Book Award; and Colorado Book Award*

The now-legendary Rough Riders were a volunteer regiment recruited in 1898 to help drive the Spaniards out of Cuba. Drawn from America’s southwestern territories and led by the irrepressible Theodore Roosevelt, these men included not only cowboys and other Westerners, but also several Ivy Leaguers and clubmen, many of them friends of “TR.” Roosevelt and his men quickly came to symbolize American ruggedness, daring, and individualism. He led them to victory in the famed Battle of San Juan Hill, which made TR a national hero and cemented the Rough Riders’ iconic place in history.

Now Mark Lee Gardner synthesizes previously unknown primary accounts—private letters, diaries, and period newspaper reports from public and private archives across the country—to breathe fresh life into the Rough Riders and pay tribute to their daring feats and indomitable leader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*They Called Him Marvin: A History of Love, War and Family *



  






"They were the fathers we never knew, the uncles we never met, the friends who never returned, the heroes we can never repay. They gave us our world. And those simple sounds of freedom we hear today are their voices speaking to us across the years." Bill Clinton

Such a man was 1st Lt Dean Harold Sherman, B-29 Airplane Commander.

“They Called Him Marvin” is a history. A history of war and of family. A history of the collision of the raging politics of a global war, young love, patriotism, sacred family commitments, duty and the horrors and tragedies, the catastrophe that war is.

A reviewer explains: "I am a fan of historical fiction and this story did not disappoint. It was sweet, tragic, personal, and moving. Gradually and almost imperceptibly, the story of two wartime sweethearts begins circling the drain of a tragedy you know is coming. The book begins with the ending, but by the time you get there you have convinced yourself that it can't possibly be the case. I enjoyed every moment, even the ones that left me in tears.
The letters between Connie and Dean provided a fascinating glimpse into wartime life. Reading the experiences of people both at home and abroad was very engaging. I found myself eagerly awaiting the next letter, right along with the young couple!
Lastly, the book left me with an overwhelming acknowledgement of the universal trauma and tragedy of war. The Sherman’s are not the only family we meet in the book and the weaving together of several different narratives added a depth to the story that's hard to put into words.
I definitely encourage anyone to read this book, especially if historical novels are not something you typically read. This is a story about people and you won't want it to end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Combat Jet Pilot*



  






An account of the over 450 combat missions flown by the author in the Vietnam War.
The author is a highly decorated fighter pilot having been awarded three Silver Stars, four Distinguished Flying Crosses, and the Purple Heart.
His account of being shot over North Vietnam and living to tell will keep you on the edge of your seat.
His stories are filled with dialogue bringing the combat action directly to the reader.
His method to overcome boredom was most unconventional as he flew 28 additional missions in helicopters and FAC aircraft.
His account of visiting a Special Forces base where he earned his first Silver Star is beyond comment.
Between his combat tours he flew an F-5A over the North Atlantic in the heart of winter for delivery to Tehran, Iran. You will think you are right there in the cockpit as he outlines the incredible weather and fierce winter storms he encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Rush's Edge *



  






*With the help of his commanding officer, a genetically engineered ex-soldier fights back against the government that created him and others like him to be expendable slaves...*

Halvor Cullen, a genetically-engineered and technology implanted ex-soldier, doesn't see himself as a hero. After getting out of the service, all he's interested in is chasing the adrenaline rush his body was designed to crave. Hal knows he won't live long anyway; vat soldiers like him are designed to die early or will be burnt out from relentlessly seeking the rush. His best friend and former CO, Tyce, is determined not to let that happen and distracts him by work salvaging crashed ships in the Edge.

Then Hal's ship gets a new crewmember - a hacker-turned-tecker named Vivi. As they become friends, Hal wonders if he's got a chance with a natural-born like her. Then on a job, the crew finds a sphere that downloads an alien presence into their ship...

Multiple clashes with the military force Hal and his crew to choose sides. The battle they fight will determine the fate of vats and natural-borns throughout the galaxy. Will they join the movement against the Coalition? What has invaded their ship's computer? And can there be a real future for a vat with an expiration date?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Western Fiction 10 Pack: 10 Full Length Classic Westerns*



  






Rugged ranchers. Vengeful lawmen. Discover 10 full-length western tales of classic frontier justice.
Can brothers torn apart by war make peace to find a lost treasure? Will an orphan turned sheriff fulfill his lifelong quest for vengeance? What will it take for deserters, decorated vets, and an Apache scout to pull off a death-defying rescue mission? When you live your life by the gun, it's only a matter of time before the past catches up…

From grizzly dens in the Rockies to no-man’s-lands teeming with outlaws, 10 of the top names in Western fiction explore how the West was won. After these true trailblazers track down fugitives, battle natural disasters, and ride into danger, who among them will be left standing?

_The Western Fiction 10 Pack_ is an unforgettable collection of full-length, first-in-series page-turners. If you like gritty gunslingers, classic tales of frontier justice, and a rich variety of true-to-life backdrops, then you’ll love this action-packed anthology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grapes of Wrath*



  






*The Pulitzer Prize-winning epic of the Great Depression, a book that galvanized—and sometimes outraged—millions of readers.*

First published in 1939, Steinbeck’s Pulitzer Prize-winning epic of the Great Depression chronicles the Dust Bowl migration of the 1930s and tells the story of one Oklahoma farm family, the Joads—driven from their homestead and forced to travel west to the promised land of California. Out of their trials and their repeated collisions against the hard realities of an America divided into Haves and Have-Nots evolves a drama that is intensely human yet majestic in its scale and moral vision, elemental yet plainspoken, tragic but ultimately stirring in its human dignity. A portrait of the conflict between the powerful and the powerless, of one man’s fierce reaction to injustice, and of one woman’s stoical strength, the novel captures the horrors of the Great Depression and probes into the very nature of equality and justice in America. At once a naturalistic epic, captivity narrative, road novel, and transcendental gospel, Steinbeck’s powerful landmark novel is perhaps the most American of American Classics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Quiet, Please: Dispatches from a Public Librarian (10th Anniversary Edition) *



  






*A humorist and honest look at a life in public service.*
_
For most of us, librarians are the quiet people behind the desk, who, apart from the occasional "shush," vanish into the background._

But in _Quiet, Please_, _McSweeney's_ contributor Scott Douglas puts the quirky caretakers of our literature front and center. With a keen eye for the absurd and a Kesey-esque cast of characters (witness the librarian who is sure Thomas Pynchon is Julia Roberts's latest flame), Douglas takes us where few readers have gone before.

Punctuated by his own highly subjective research into library history-from Andrew Carnegie's Gilded Age to today's Afghanistan-Douglas gives us a surprising (and sometimes hilarious) look at the lives which make up the social institution that is his library.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The True American: Murder and Mercy in Texas *



  






*"Gives you new eyes on your nation, makes you wonder about both the recent South Asian immigrant behind the counter at the food mart and the tattooed white man behind you in line. It reminds you that there are some Americas where mercy flows freely, and other Americas where it has turned to ice." —Eboo Patel, The Washington Post*

Days after 9/11, an avowed "American terrorist" named Mark Stroman, seeking revenge, walks into a Dallas minimart and shoots Raisuddin Bhuiyan, a Bangladeshi immigrant, maiming and nearly killing him. Ten years after the shooting, Bhuiyan wages a campaign against the State of Texas to have his attacker spared from the death penalty. _The True American_ is a rich, colorful, profoundly moving exploration of the American dream in its many dimensions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Flowers on Her Grave: An absolutely addictive mystery and suspense novel (Detective Katie Scott Book 3)*



  






*On the floor, amongst the piles of freshly pressed laundry, lay the woman’s lifeless body, her pale yellow nightdress soaked in blood.
“I didn’t do it…” came a whisper from the corner of the room.

Detective Katie Scott* has never seen two people more in love than her aunt and uncle as they danced on the decking the night of their wedding anniversary party. But the next morning, when Katie finds her aunt’s body sprawled across the floor, that perfect image is shattered forever.

All fingers point to Katie’s uncle, Pine Valley’s beloved sheriff and protector – after all, his prints are all over the antique knife found at the scene. Grieving, but certain of her uncle’s innocence, Katie is consigned to the cold case division after she’s discovered searching the house for clues. *Does* *someone want to keep her as far away from this investigation as possible?*

Ignoring warnings from her team, Katie digs into her uncle’s old case files and discovers photographs of the body of a young girl found tied to a tree after a hike in search of a rare flower. Her body is covered with the same unusual lacerations her aunt suffered. Katie knows it can’t be a coincidence, but every lead she follows takes her to a dead end.

Moments before the sheriff is arrested, Katie realises that a single piece of thread she found at the crime scene could be the missing link that will stitch old crimes to new. *But how can she prove her uncle’s innocence without throwing herself directly into the line of fire? She doesn’t have a choice, he’s the only family she has left…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pineapple Beach House: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Five (Pineapple Port Mysteries 5)*



  






*Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant packs up the Pineapple Port crew and sends them north in book FIVE of the hilarious mystery series you won't believe!*

When the Pineapple Port crew pack up a snake-bus and head to North Carolina for a vacation, the Outer Banks will never be the same...

*"Surprise Ending! This is the second book in this series that I have read. The plot takes one to a surprise ending. Amy Vansant has created a unique group of characters that are funny and delightful. I love her clean cozy mysteries; and I recommend this book to you." ~* Nancy Moody* ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*

The Pineapple Port crew takes a road trip to the Outer Banks, North Carolina, only to discover “body bits” in their vacation home. The nursing home next door is run by some suspicious characters and one of their residents is missing.

Hmm...

As the bits o' somebody pile up (and Mariska keeps neat and safe in a butter dish), *amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan and her friends must solve the murder *before a storm blows them all back to Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Nurse: A gripping psychological thriller with a shocking twist *



  






*When you hear her story, will you believe her?*
*Rose Marlowe* is a hard-working nurse, a loving wife, and a merciless killer. Or so she says. Despite her confession, it is hard to believe that this beautiful, kind woman could have killed her vulnerable patient in cold blood.

Down-on-his-luck true crime author, *Theo Hazel*, is convinced that there’s more to what happened than Rose is telling, and so decides to visit her behind bars to write her story. His first surprise comes when Rose reveals that *the victim was not a stranger to her*.

As time goes on, it seems that Rose is letting Theo see behind her perfect mask. With each new visit, he learns terrible new things about her heart-breaking past. With each new visit, he becomes more and more convinced that she can’t be a killer. *But is he trying to free an innocent woman, or falling prey to a calculating murderer?

A gripping and unputdownable thriller that will keep you guessing into the early hours of the morning. Perfect for fans of The Silent Patient, Shari Lapena and JP Delaney.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Five Days in Summer*



  






A serial killer is loose on Cape Cod. Retired FBI profiler John Geary has five days to stop him--before it's too late for a mother and her son.

USA TODAY AND INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under Tower Peak: A Tommy Smith High Country Noir, Book One *



  






*This tautly written debut thriller was named one of the 10 Best Mysteries of 2013 by the Wall Street Journal.*

After two tours as a sniper in Iraq, Tommy Smith has returned to his former life as a cowboy and wilderness guide in California’s Sierra Nevada, hoping to reclaim the simplicity of his youth and heal the wounds the world can’t see. When, high on a mountain pass, he and his partner find the wrecked plane of a billionaire adventurer who disappeared months earlier, a seemingly innocent act triggers a breathtaking cycle of violence that threatens Tommy’s world. Soon he is enmeshed in the struggle between the billionaire’s trophy wife and wannabe drug lord son and their allies. Every effort to set things right draws him deeper into a bad situation and closer to needing those deadly skills that he had hoped to leave behind forever.

With lean, efficient prose and dialogue that crackles with repartee, Bart Paul has written a contemporary thriller of steadily mounting suspense and ruthless action. He captures both the beauty of the high mountain wilderness and the laconic rhythms of the outfitters’ lives. In Tommy Smith he offers a protagonist whose cool competence, home-grown decency, and clarity of purpose in the face of danger suggest a brotherhood with heroes from the likes of Ernest Hemingway and Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lethal Velocity (Previously published as Utopia): A Novel *



  






*“A beautifully crafted scare-fest . . . heaven for techno-thriller fans.”—People (Page-turner of the Week)*

It’s like nothing anyone has ever seen before. Utopia is the brand-new frontier of theme parks, a fantastic collection of Worlds each so authentic it takes the average visitor’s breath away. Teeming with cutting-edge holographic and robotic technology, it has captured the nation’s imagination. But it has also attracted a group of ruthless criminals. After infiltrating the park and its computer systems, their leader—calling himself John Doe—sets the parameters: If their shocking demands are met, none of the visitors to the park that day will be harmed; if not, then all hell will rain down. Dr. Andrew Warne, the brilliant engineer who designed much of the park’s robotics, suddenly finds himself in a role he never imagined—trying to save the lives of thousands of innocent people . . . one of whom just happens to be his daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Call for the Dead: A George Smiley Novel (George Smiley Novels Book 1)*



  






*The first of his peerless novels of Cold War espionage and international intrigue, Call for the Dead is also the debut of John le Carré's masterful creation George Smiley.*

_"Go back to Whitehall and look for more spies on your drawing boards."_
George Smiley is no one's idea of a spy—which is perhaps why he's such a natural. But Smiley apparently made a mistake. After a routine security interview, he concluded that the affable Samuel Fennan had nothing to hide. Why, then, did the man from the Foreign Office shoot himself in the head only hours later? Or did he?

The heart-stopping tale of intrigue that launched both novelist and spy, _Call for the Dead_ is an essential introduction to le Carré's chillingly amoral universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Man on the Mountain: The Death of an American Adventurer on K2*



  






In 1939 the Savage Mountain claimed its first victim. Born into vast wealth yet uneasy with a life of leisure, Dudley Wolfe, of Boston and Rockport, Maine, set out to become the first man to climb K2, the world’s second-highest mountain and, in the opinion of mountaineers, an even more formidable challenge than Mt. Everest. Although close to middle age and inexperienced at high altitude, Wolfe, with the team leader, made it higher than any other members of the expedition, but he couldn’t get back down. Suffering from altitude sickness and severe dehydration, he was abandoned at nearly 25,000 feet; it would be another sixty-three years before the author discovered his remains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On Target (A Gray Man Novel Book 2) *



  






*From #1 New York Times bestselling author Mark Greaney comes the second entry in the explosive thriller series featuring the lethal assassin known as the Gray Man.*

When an old comrade Court Gentry thought was dead returns to haunt him, his own life is put in the crosshairs.

The man wants Court to complete a mission, with one crucial catch to his orders: Instead of a difficult assassination, the job will entail a nearly impossible kidnapping--and Court must return his quarry to the very CIA team that turned on him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Digital Photography Complete Course: Learn Everything You Need to Know in 20 Weeks*



  






Go from photography novice to pro in no time! This modular photography course is the ultimate master class in digital photography.

This new edition of DK Books' complete course-based guide to digital photography will help you use your digital camera to its full potential in just 20 weeks. Discover everything you need to know about photography step-by-step, week-by-week.

Now fully updated throughout to include the latest camera kit, this is the perfect one-on-one learning program for beginner photographers. Using a combination of easy-to-understand tutorials, step-by-step demonstrations, practical assignments, and fun Q&As, this book encourages you to put your new learning into practice straight away.

From conveying movement and using natural light to understanding how to master portrait and landscape photography, this one-on-one learning program is a great "foundation course" for people who want to take photography more seriously. Learn about the different modes on bridge and system cameras (DSLR or mirrorless), and demystify digital photography jargon such as aperture, exposure, shutter speed, and depth-of-field.

This photography book will show you how to control and understand every element of your camera. With the aid of simple text and innovative graphics, you'll explore a wide variety of photography skills and genres. Find out how to create landscapes, portraits, still life, and action shots as you discover the full range of your camera.

Master the Art of Photography in As Little As 20 Weeks

Digital Photography Complete Course 2nd Edition will teach you how to take professional-looking pictures you'll be proud to display. The program is completely customizable to your schedule, so you can work through the modules at your own pace. It's also an especially thoughtful gift for aspiring photographers.

This digital photography course will guide you through every aspect of digital photography:

The new edition includes the latest technological and creative developments in digital photography and image manipulation
Follows a guided learning approach with 20 interactive and user-friendly modules
Technical concepts are explained in simple, easy-to-understand language
Innovative graphics illustrate key theories
Combines practical demonstrations, step-by-step tutorials, and creative assignments


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Canon: A Whirligig Tour of the Beautiful Basics of Science *



  






*The New York Times bestseller that makes scientific subjects both understandable and fun: “Every sentence sparkles with wit and charm.” —Richard Dawkins*

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning _New York Times_ science journalist and bestselling author of _Woman_, this is a playful, passionate guide to the science all around us (and inside us)—from physics to chemistry, biology, geology, astronomy, and more.

Drawing on conversations with hundreds of the world’s top scientists, Natalie Angier creates a thoroughly entertaining guide to scientific literacy. For those who want a fuller understanding of some of the great issues of our time, _The Canon_ offers insights on stem cells, bird flu, evolution, and global warming. For students—or parents whose kids ask a lot of questions about how the world works—it brings to life such topics as how the earth was formed, or what electricity is. Also included are clear, fascinating explanations of how to think scientifically and grasp the tricky subject of probability.

_The Canon_ is a joyride through the major scientific disciplines that reignites our childhood delight and sense of wonder—and along the way, tells us what is actually happening when our ice cream melts or our coffee gets cold, what our liver cells do when we eat a caramel, why the horse is an example of evolution at work, and how we’re all really made of stardust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World in 1800*



  






In the year 1800, almost everyone lived very much as their ancestors had, going back countless generations. In the countryside, illiterate peasants - the majority of the population - still scratched out a living from the soil, while in the cities, merchants hawked their wares in open-air market stalls and nobles led lives of opulent leisure. Yet everywhere were unmistakable signs that all of this would soon change forever. Spread by France's seemingly invincible citizens' army, the seeds of republicanism had been planted throughout Europe. In the Americas, the United States had proved to the world the feasibility of a government of, by, and for the people, and Mexico was threatening to follow its lead. And while it still took four months for an official dispatch to travel from London to Calcutta, Europe's leading nations - France and England - had established global empire-building strategies. In the year 1800, the world suddenly found itself enmeshed in a web of money, war, and political intrigue, out of which a new world - our world - was struggling to be born.

Bringing all his talents as a first-rate storyteller to bear, Bernier takes us inside the courts and parliaments of the major powers to listen in on the political discourse of the day. He leads us into the boudoirs and ballrooms of the rich, the cramped homes of the middle class, and the hovels of the poor to provide an intimate glimpse of the private lives of the first modern men and women.

A spellbinding account of one of the most momentous chapters in the story of civilization, The World in 1800 is a singular achievement by a premier historian and an irresistible read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Escaper: The Untold First-Hand Story of the Legendary World War II Bomber Pilot, "Cooler King" and Arch Escape Artist*



  






*“A remarkable memoir of a British lad’s salad days flying bombers against the Nazis and then repeatedly escaping their prison camps” (Kirkus Reviews).*

The product of a lifetime’s reflection, _The Last Escaper_ is Peter Tunstall’s unforgettable memoir of his days in the British Royal Air Force and as one of the most celebrated British POWs of World War II. Tunstall was an infamous tormentor of his German captors. Dubbed the “cooler king” on account of his long spells in solitary, he once dropped a water “bomb” directly in the lap of a high-ranking German officer. He also devised an ingenious method for smuggling coded messages back to London. But above all he was a highly skilled pilot, loyal friend, and trusted colleague. Without false pride or bitterness, Tunstall recounts the hijinks of training to be a pilot, terrifying bombing raids, and elaborate escape attempts at once hilarious and deadly serious—all part of a poignant and human war story superbly told by a natural raconteur. _The Last Escaper_ is a captivating final testament by the “last man standing” from the Greatest Generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flight 777: The Mystery of Leslie Howard *



  






On 1 June 1943 Flight 777, a Douglas DC-3, en route from Lisbon to Britain, was shot down over the Bay of Biscay by German aircraft. Among the dead was the actor Leslie Howard, who had returned from Hollywood to England to help the British war effort. Also on board was Howards tax adviser, Alfred Chenhalls, who smoked cigars and looked remarkably like Winston Churchill. Did the Germans believe that Churchill was on board Flight 777? Other aircraft flying that route went unmolested by the Luftwaffe in spite of the German air presence over the Bay of Biscay. These flights were operated by Dutch crews flying aircraft of KLM, which were on charter to BOAC, and it was an experience Dutch crew that was lost that day. Ian Colvin carried out an exhaustive investigation into the incident, including interviewing former Luftwaffe personnel and this book, first published in 1957, is the result of his endeavors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Churchill's Secret Invasion: Britains First Large Scale Combined Offensive 1942*



  






In the spring of 1942 Britain's far-flung empire was in the greatest peril. North Africa was being overrun by the German Afrika Korps and in south-east Asia the forces of Imperial Japan had captured Singapore and were threatening India. Only the most urgent reinforcement of both war fronts could prevent disaster. But Britain's shipping routes to Egypt and India passed the island of Madagascar. If the Japanese Navy, operating out of Madagascar, could severe Britain's communications with Cairo and Delhi, then the whole of North Africa and the Indian sub-continent would be at the mercy of the Axis Powers. In a desperate race against time, and under conditions of the utmost secrecy, at Churchill's instigation Britain planned to seize Madagascar, the fourth largest island in the world, before the Japanese could strike. An overwhelming force was assembled and despatched as part of the largest convoy ever to have left Britain's shores. Yet the expedition's commanders were faced with not just military but also political obstacles, because the forces occupying the island were not those her enemy's but those of her former ally - France. The Secret Invasion is the first book to examine in detail this crucial campaign which was Britain's largest amphibious assault since the First World War and the first large-scale combined air, sea and land operation Britain had attempted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Code Name Madeleine: A Sufi Spy in Nazi-Occupied Paris *



  






*A CrimeReads Most Anticipated Book of 2020

The captivating story of the valiant Noor Inayat Khan, daughter of an Indian Sufi mystic and unlikely World War II heroine.*


Raised in a lush suburb of 1920s Paris, Noor Inayat Khan was an introspective musician and writer, dedicated to her family and to her father’s spiritual values of harmony, beauty, and tolerance. She did not seem destined for wartime heroism. Yet, faced with the evils of Nazi violence and the German occupation of France, Noor joined the British Special Operations Executive and trained in espionage, sabotage, and reconnaissance. She returned to Paris under an assumed identity immediately before the Germans mopped up the Allies’ largest communications network in France. For crucial months of the war, Noor was the only wireless operator there sending critical information to London, significantly aiding the success of the Allied landing on D-Day. Code-named Madeleine, she became a high-value target for the Gestapo. When she was eventually captured, Noor attempted two daring escapes before she was sent to Dachau and killed just months before the end of the war.

Carefully distilled from dozens of interviews, newly discovered manuscripts, official documents, and personal letters, _Code Name Madeleine_ is both a compelling, deeply researched history and a thrilling tribute to Noor Inayat Khan, whose courage and faith guided her through the most brutal regime in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*If Chaos Reigns: The Near-Disaster and Ultimate Triumph of the Allied Airborne Forces on D-Day, June 6, 1944 *



  






*“A gem of a book that highlights the ‘fog of war’ as seen by American, British, and Canadian airborne units when they parachuted behind enemy lines.” —WWII History
Magazine*

“Gentlemen, do not be daunted if chaos reigns; it undoubtedly will.” So said Brigadier S. James Hill, commanding officer of the British 3rd Parachute Brigade, in an address to his troops shortly before the launching of Operation Overlord—the D-Day invasion of Normandy. No more prophetic words were ever spoken, for chaos indeed reigned on that day, and many more that followed. Much has been written about the Allied invasion of France, but award-winning military historian Flint Whitlock has put together a unique package—the first history of the assault that concentrates exclusively on the activities of the American, British, and Canadian airborne forces that descended upon Normandy in the dark, pre-dawn hours of June 6, 1944. Landing into the midst of the unknown, the airborne troops found themselves fighting for their lives on every side in the very jaws of the German defenses, while striving to seize their own key objectives in advance of their seaborne comrades to come. Whitlock details the formation, recruitment, training, and deployment of the Allies’ parachute and glider troops. First-person accounts by veterans who were there—from paratroopers to glidermen to the pilots who flew them into the battle, as well as the commanders (Eisenhower, Taylor, Ridgway, Gavin, and more)—make for compelling, “you-are-there” reading. _If Chaos Reigns_ is a fitting tribute to the men who rode the wind into battle and managed to pull victory out of confusion, chaos, and almost certain defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell Divers (The Hell Divers Series Book 1) *



  






*The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

They dive so humanity survives …*

More than two centuries after World War III poisoned the planet, the final bastion of humanity lives on massive airships circling the globe in search of a habitable area to call home. Aging and outdated, most of the ships plummeted back to earth long ago. The only thing keeping the two surviving lifeboats in the sky are Hell Divers—men and women who risk their lives by skydiving to the surface to scavenge for parts the ships desperately need.

When one of the remaining airships is damaged in an electrical storm, a Hell Diver team is deployed to a hostile zone called Hades. But there’s something down there far worse than the mutated creatures discovered on dives in the past—something that threatens the fragile future of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell Divers II: Ghosts (The Hell Divers Series Book 2) *



  






*The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

Betrayal and sacrifice in the skies …*

Ten years ago, Hell Diver Xavier “X” Rodriguez fell to Earth. Those he left behind went on without him aboard the airship he once called home. Michael Everhart—the boy once known as Tin—has grown into a man and the commander of Hell Diver Raptor Team. While Michael dives to help keep the _Hive_ in the air, Captain Leon Jordan rules with an iron fist at the helm of the ship. But unrest stirs under his strict leadership as a prophecy of hope sweeps the lower decks.

When a mysterious distress signal calls the Hell Divers to the surface, Michael and his loyal team begin to uncover long-buried truths and the secrets Captain Jordan will do anything to keep. They dive so humanity survives … but will they survive the ultimate betrayal?

Nicholas Sansbury Smith delivers another heart-pounding thriller in _Hell Divers II: Ghosts_, the second book in the acclaimed science fiction series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hell Divers III: Deliverance (The Hell Divers Series Book 3)*



  






*The New York Times and USA Today bestselling series

They will dive, but will humanity survive?*

Left for dead on the nightmarish surface of the planet, Commander Michael Everhart and his team of Hell Divers barely escape with their lives aboard a new airship called _Deliverance_. After learning that Xavier “X” Rodriguez may still be alive, they mount a rescue mission for the long-lost hero.

In the skies, the _Hive_ is falling apart, but Captain Jordan is more determined than ever to keep humanity in their outdated lifeboat. He will do whatever it takes to keep the ship in the air—even murder. But when he learns the Hell Divers he exiled have found _Deliverance_, he changes course for a new mission—find the divers, kill them, and make their new ship his own.

In the third installment of the Hell Divers series, Michael and his fellow divers fight across the mutated landscape in search of X. But what they find will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sword of Destiny (The Witcher Book 2) *



  






*NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES*

*Geralt the Witcher battles monsters, demons and prejudices alike in Sword of Destiny, the second collection of adventures in the New York Times bestselling series that inspired the Netflix show and the hit video games.*

Geralt is a Witcher, a man whose magic powers, enhanced by long training and a mysterious elixir, have made him a brilliant fighter and a merciless assassin. Yet he is no ordinary murderer: his targets are the multifarious monsters and vile fiends that ravage the land and attack the innocent.

_The Sword of Destiny _is the follow up to _The Last Wish_, and together they are the perfect introduction to a one of a kind fantasy world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Adventures of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser Volume Two: Swords Against Wizardry, The Swords of Lankhmar, and Swords and Ice Magic*



  






*The Hugo and Nebula Award–winning series of sword and sorcery—featuring two unorthodox heroes—from a Grand Master of Science Fiction and Fantasy.*

Long before George R. R. Martin’s _Game of Thrones_ became a worldwide phenomenon, Fritz Leiber ruled the literary universe of sword and sorcery. This novel and two short story collections chronicle the adventures of Leiber’s endearing and groundbreaking antiheroes: the barbarian Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser, a former wizard’s apprentice—in the series hailed as “one of the great works of fantasy in this century” (_Publishers Weekly_).

This is a must-read collection of Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser short stories, featuring the Hugo Award–nominated novellas “Scylla’s Daughter” and “Stardock.”

_Swords Against Wizardry_: Bold Fafhrd and the sly Gray Mouser find adventure wherever they tread quick and lightly, whether it be in consulting a witch for advice, climbing Nehwon’s highest peak in search of riches, discovering that they may not actually be the greatest thieves in Lankhmar, or working both sides of a royal battle for the throne of Quarmall.

_The Swords of Lankhmar_: With a plague of rats teeming in Lankhmar, Fafhrd and the Mouser are hired by the city to guard a shipment of grain overseas. But when the duo returns, they discover the sentient vermin have taken over Lankhmar for themselves! And now it’s up to the barbarian and the thief to build a better rat trap.

_Swords and Ice Magic_: Fafhrd and Gray Mouser make their way by sword and stealth as they face death in many forms, earn the ire of gods whose names they rarely even speak in vain anymore, lazily drift on the Great Equatorial Current, and venture far into the icy wastes of the Rime Isle to confront a pair of deities and a pillaging fleet in this World Fantasy Award nominee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bless Me, Father*



  






*The inspiration for the hit London Weekend Television series of the same name, this is one confessional you’ll want to make a point of visiting*

Young Neil Boyd has just finished divinity school and has been newly ordained as a priest. His first post? St. Jude’s parish, a corner of London with a raucous congregation full of Irish immigrants. The flock is an odd pairing with the gentle Father Boyd, but he just might be both mad enough and tender enough to get through to them.

Later adapted into a beloved British sitcom, _Bless Me, Father_ is a humorous and sweet-natured look at Catholicism in the 1950s. Joining Boyd is the cantankerous, scheming, and brilliant Father Duddleswell, a man who is willing to do anything to make sure the Lord’s will be done, and Mrs. Pring, the sharp-tongued housekeeper who both coddles and cajoles her priestly family of two. If the church needs money, Duddleswell will place a bet to get it. If a Catholic wants to marry a Protestant . . . well, maybe he won’t go that far.

Father Neil’s adventures with his parishioners are sure to delight readers of all creeds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Finding Me: A Decade of Darkness, a Life Reclaimed: A Memoir of the Cleveland Kidnappings*



  






*The #1 New York Times Bestseller and inspirational memoir by Michelle Knight, whose survival story gripped the world and continues to inspire and offer hope.*

Michelle was a young single mother when she was kidnapped by a local school bus driver named Ariel Castro. For more than a decade afterward, she endured unimaginable torture at the hand of her abductor. In 2003 Amanda Berry joined her in captivity, followed by Gina DeJesus in 2004. Their escape on May 6, 2013, made headlines around the world.

Barely out of her own tumultuous childhood, Michelle was estranged from her family and fighting for custody of her young son when she disappeared. Local police believed she had run away, so they removed her from the missing persons lists fifteen months after she vanished. Castro tormented her with these facts, reminding her that no one was looking for her, that the outside world had forgotten her. But Michelle would not be broken.

In _Finding Me_, Michelle will reveal the heartbreaking details of her story, including the thoughts and prayers that helped her find courage to endure her unimaginable circumstances and now build a life worth living. By sharing both her past and her efforts to create a future, Michelle becomes a voice for the voiceless and a powerful symbol of hope for the thousands of children and young adults who go missing every year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Summer at Willow Lake (The Lakeshore Chronicles Book 0) *



  






*From #1 New York Times bestselling author Susan Wiggs

The Lakeshore Chronicles have captivated thousands of readers with unforgettable characters, warm humor and engaging stories. Dive into Summer at Willow Lake, the story that started it all!
*
After breaking up with her fiancée, Olivia Bellamy reluctantly trades a trendy Manhattan summer for her family’s old resort camp in the Catskills to renovate the bungalow colony for her grandparents. Camp Kioga brings back old memories of her summers as a teenager, when she was still discovering her passions. The camp is now in disarray, and to her chagrin Olivia is forced to hire contractor Connor Davis—a still-smoldering flame from her own summers at camp.

But as the days grow warm, not even the inviting blue waters of Willow Lake can cool the passions flaring or keep shocking secrets at bay. The nostalgic joy of summers past breathes new promise into a special place and people…a promise meant to last long after the season ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Creed of the Mountain Man *



  






*USA Today bestselling Author: It's war on the Wyoming range, and Smoke Jensen aims to restore order . . .

Live by the West . . . Die by the West . . .*

Smoke Jensen has tried to make peace with the land—and the past. But trying to outrun a reputation as a fearless gunslinger in the wilds of Colorado can be life's toughest game. Especially when you're playing against fate. This time it's calling Smoke to the restless Wyoming range, to fight the bloodiest private war in American history.

In Johnson County, vigilantes have become the law. Cattle rustlers have turned the great Powder River red with the blood of the innocent. And nothing's going to stop the renegades from going barrel to barrel to pilfer the best grazing land in the Territory. But they've finally met their match in the likes of the kill-or-be-killed legend Smoke Jensen. As the body count rises as high as the Rockies, the trail-hardened pioneer is set to strap on his brand of .44 caliber justice—and teach these outlaws the real meaning of the word hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Double Agent *



  






THIS JUST IN—

On the weather front, Category Four Hurricane Kevin took a last-minute left and is headed straight for the Bellissimo Resort and Casino in Biloxi, Mississippi.

In breaking news, Undercover Casino Operative Davis Way has one foot out the evacuation door when fifty million dollars disappear, and in its place, a dead body.

In other news, if forced to ride out the storm on the hotel’s thirteenth-floor fortress, Davis won’t be alone. Her husband, Bradley, her best friend, Fantasy, and a crew of highly trained first responders will be hurricane hostages too, along with Mississippi State Gaming Agents, a FEMA agent, an insurance agent, a State Special Agent, and an Emergency Response Agent—at least one of them a double agent.

The good news is her high school reunion is cancelled.

The bad news is everything else.

The fake news features a castaway pig named Bacon.

The hurricane heist headlines will be sensational. If Davis survives to see them. Grab your rain slicker and galoshes for DOUBLE AGENT, A Davis Way Crime Caper, and prepare yourself for a perfect storm of humor, hijinks, and heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 9 Lives Cozy Mystery Boxed Set, Books 1-3: Three Complete Cozy Mysteries in One*



  






*Join Stormy the Cat Along With Christie Jamieson and Quinn Armstrong on Their First Three Mysteries in Vancouver, British Columbia*

Stormy the Cat has a secret . . .

*BOOK 1: The Cat Came Back - *Young mother Christy Jamieson just learned her husband, Frank, embezzled his trust fund, sold their Vancouver mansion, and ran off with a socialite. Worse, Frank's trustees are telling Christy to let them handle it. But they aren't doing anything, and Frank's enemies are coming after her and her daughter. Desperate to find Frank and fend off his enemies, Christy asks Quinn for help. His price: the dirt on Frank. But the closer Christy and Quinn get to the dangerous truth, the more convinced they become that only the one who knows where Frank is at, is Stormy the Cat.

*BOOK 2: The Cat's Paw - *Christy Jamieson has just confronted the person who murdered her husband Frank, when Frank's wealthy Aunt Ellen arrives unexpectedly, suitcase in-hand. Ellen's home has become a crime scene and she intends to stay with Christy. No one is happy, but the most furious member of the Jamieson household is Stormy the Cat. Wanting the woman out of her hair, Christy investigates with journalist-friend Quinn, only to discover the body on Aunt Ellen's terrace was the woman who alibied the person complicit in Frank's murder. But the deeper Christy and Quinn dig into the connection between the dead woman and Aunt Ellen, the clearer it becomes that the only one who can unravel the truth is Stormy the Cat.

*BOOK 3: Cat Got Your Tongue - *When the rock concert Christy and Quinn are enjoying ends in a murder, the sleuthing couple are pulled into the case. Hot on the trail of a primary suspect, they discover the band's manager has also been found dead. Are the two murders connected, or are there two killers? Unfortunately, the only eye-witness--Stormy the Cat--is holding his tongue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard Aground: Miami, the city that murder built*



  






"James Hall's writing is astringent, penetrating, and unfailing gripping long after you read the last page...The story and the characters crackle like lingering currents of electricity in your mind."
*Dean Koontz.*

Buried treasure. 450 years ago a treasure ship went down. In Miami, the heat hasn't let up yet...Hap Tyler windsurfs on Biscayne bay, hears voices, seduces young women, and lives on the edge of history in his family's old-money mansion amid Miami's pastel glitz. But while Hap stumbles around in the shadow of his more successful older brother, Daniel, a tangled web of deception and greed is being spun around him --a web that leads Daniel to his death. Trying to solve his brother's murder, Hap collides with a 450-year-old secret: the disappearance of $400 million in a sunken Spanish plunder. Daniel's upscale girlfriend is close to digging up the treasure, an avaricious senator has already tasted it, and a stone-cold killer will stop at nothing to bring it home. The century-old city of Miami is a town that murder built. One of its darkest secrets and greatest treasures is about to be exposed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey Book Set (1): A Thrilling British Detective Novel Set *



  






Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring British detectives Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

Here’s what’s in this collection:

*The Hunted*

They kill wild animals for sport. She’s about to return the favour…

A spate of distressing big-game hunter posts are clogging up her newsfeed. As hunters brag about the exotic animals they’ve murdered, a passionate veterinarian can no longer sit back and do nothing.

To stop the killings, she creates her own endangered list of hunters. By stalking their profiles and infiltrating their inner circles, she vows to take them out one-by-one.

And she won’t stop until their kind is extinct...



*Dark Service*

Taylor never felt the blade pressed to her scalp. She wakes frightened and alone in an unfamiliar hotel room with a near shaved head and a warning… tell no one.


As detectives Amanda Lacey and Jack Rutherford investigate, they venture deep into the fetish-fueled underbelly of the dark web. The traumatized woman is only the latest victim in a decade-long string of disturbing and unusual thefts.


To take down a black market, they’ll go undercover. But just when justice seems within reach, an unexpected event sends their sting operation spiraling out of control. Their only chance at catching the culprits lies with a local reporter… and a scandal that could ruin them all.



*One Last Hit*

The greatest danger may come from inside his own home.

Detective Duncan Riley has always worked hard to maintain order on the streets of Manchester. But when a series of incidents at home cause him to worry about his wife's behaviour, he finds himself pulled in too many directions at once.


After a colleague at a south London station asks for his input concerning a local drug epidemic, he never expected their case would infiltrate his own family…And a situation that spirals out of control..

DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey join in the investigation.

If you like British crime drama featuring ordinary people in extraordinary circumstances, then you’ll love these stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Kennedy's Avenger: Assassination, Conspiracy, and the Forgotten Trial of Jack Ruby *



  






*NOW A NATIONAL BESTSELLER

New York Times bestselling authors Dan Abrams and David Fisher bring to life the incredible story of one of America’s most publicized—and most surprising—criminal trials in history.*

No crime in history had more eyewitnesses. On November 24, 1963, two days after the killing of President Kennedy, a troubled nightclub owner named Jack Ruby quietly slipped into the Dallas police station and assassinated the assassin, Lee Harvey Oswald. Millions of Americans witnessed the killing on live television, and yet the event would lead to questions for years to come.

It also would help to spark the conspiracy theories that have continued to resonate today.

Under the long shadow cast by the assassination of America’s beloved president, few would remember the bizarre trial that followed three months later in Dallas, Texas. How exactly does one defend a man who was seen pulling the trigger in front of millions? And, more important, how did Jack Ruby, who fired point-blank into Oswald live on television, die an innocent man?

Featuring a colorful cast of characters, including the nation’s most flamboyant lawyer pitted against a tough-as-Texas prosecutor, award-winning authors Dan Abrams and David Fisher unveil the astonishing details behind the first major trial of the television century. While it was Jack Ruby who appeared before the jury, it was also the city of Dallas and the American legal system being judged by the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Just Get Home: an intense thriller perfect for book clubs*



  






_A one-more-page, up-all-night story about two strangers who need each other's help to survive the night after a devastating earthquake shakes Los Angeles._

Beegie is riding the bus when the quake hits. The teenager was heading back to her unhappy foster home, but then she’s thrown into a broken world. Roads crumble, storefronts shatter and people run wild.

Dessa, a single mom, is enjoying a rare night out when it strikes. Cell towers are down, so without even knowing if her three-year-old daughter is dead or alive, she races to get back across town.

As danger escalates in the chaotic streets, Beegie and Dessa meet by a twist of fate and an act of violence. The two form a fragile partnership, relying on each other in ways they never thought possible, and learn who they really are when there’s only one goal: just get home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eisenhower's Spy*



  






'Eisenhower’s Spy' is Noel Hynd’s tough hard-hitting sequel to 'Truman’s Spy'. It is a major new work of action and espionage from the author of 'Flowers From Berlin' and 'Return to Berlin.'

It is late in the second term of President Dwight D. Eisenhower. Ike personally enlists F.B.I. Special Agent Thomas Buchanan (the central character of Hynd’s 'Truman’s Spy') for a top secret assignment independent of the FBI and CIA.

To some, America of the 1950’s was a bright, optimistic and prosperous place. But in 'Eisenhower’s Spy' a deeper reality smolders beneath the surface. The decade had begun with two wars: a bloody conflict in Korea that stalemated in 1953 and a global cold war that would intensify through the decade.

Berlin, Madrid and Havana were flash points of conflict and potential sparks for another world war. Revolutionary ferment was as close as ninety miles south of Florida as Fidel Castro’s revolutionary army crept increasingly closer to mobbed-up Havana.

'Eisenhower’s Spy' is a spy story that buzzes with the energy of numerous intrigues, love affairs, memorable characters, remorseless criminality and quirks of fate set across a dark set of years in the middle of the Twentieth Century. 'Eisenhower’s Spy' will underscore the critics’ lofty assessment of Noel Hynd’s unique way with a tough hard-hitting spy novel: a full cast of memorable people, romance, uncompromising historical accuracy and heart pounding suspense.

The millions of readers of Noel Hynd’s previous novels will not be disappointed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crypt of Bone (ARKANE Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*



  






*A quarter of the world must die.*
A victim of Jerusalem Syndrome jumps to his death from the top of the Western Wall, his body smashed on the ancient stones of Jerusalem. Another disembowels himself under the scrawled figure of the Pale Horse of the Apocalypse with the chilling words, ‘God told me to do it.’

Morgan Sierra travels to Israel to investigate the deaths and becomes embroiled in an international conspiracy to release an ancient curse.

As those she loves are threatened, Morgan joins agent Jake Timber at ARKANE, a secret government agency investigating the supernatural. Together they must follow the clues to the Devil’s Bible, pursued all the way by the evil forces of Thanatos.

From the catacombs of Paris to the ossuaries of Sicily and the Czech Republic, Morgan and Jake must find and destroy the Devil’s Bible … or in just seven days, the final curse will be spoken and the prophecy of Revelation fulfilled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Destroyer of Worlds (ARKANE Book 8 )*



  






*An ancient weapon threatens the heart of India.*

A bomb explodes in the center of London and a fragment of an ancient Hindu sculpture is stolen from the ARKANE Headquarters by a secret organization bent on mass murder. If the Shiva Nataraja sculpture is put together again, it will reveal the key to the Brahmastra, a weapon with the power of a nuclear explosion.

As those they love are threatened, ARKANE agents Morgan Sierra and Jake Timber must search for the pieces of the relic before it can be activated at Kumbh Mela, the greatest pilgrimage on earth.

In a fast-paced adventure from the slums of Mumbai to the temples of Kolkata, the Taj Mahal in Agra to the killing fields of Rwanda, Morgan and Jake must find the pieces of the sculpture before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tree of Life (ARKANE Book 11)*



  






*An ancient manuscript that leads to the Garden of Eden. A seed that can restore the world to nature… but only by destroying humanity in its wake.*
When a fragment of an ancient manuscript is stolen from a Jewish library in Amsterdam, ARKANE agents Morgan Sierra and Jake Timber discover a conspiracy that stretches back to the days of the Portuguese Empire, and a hidden Order of monks who have protected Eden for generations.

Meanwhile, a radical ecological group seeks the powerful Seed at the heart of the Garden intending to restore the world to its natural state with no thought of the consequences for humankind.

From Lisbon to Macau, the Caribbean and on to Brazil, Morgan and Jake must hunt for the fragments of the manuscript and find their way to the Garden of Eden before those who wish to turn its secret into blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The 3:00 a.m. Series (Books 1-5)*



  






*★ JUST OPTIONED BY SONY PICTURES ★*

_Henry Bins is only awake one hour a day. _

Can you imagine only being awake for one hour each day? Can you imagine having to cram your entire existence into 60 measly minutes? (Two minutes to shower. Three minutes to eat. Five minutes to watch TV.) And in that 3600 seconds you have awake, imagine that you have to figure out:

- Who murdered the woman across the street? (You suspect it was the President of the United States, but can you prove it?)

- Why your mom abandoned you when you were six years old? (Was it because she worked for the CIA? Or was it because of your condition?)

- What caused your strange condition where you wake up at exactly 3:00 a.m. then fall asleep exactly an hour later, then sleep for twenty-three hours? (Were you experimented on? If so, by who?)

- And most importantly, what is Project Sandman?

_Welcome to Henry Bins's life._

The 3:00 a.m. series is so fast, so fun, and so unlike anything you've ever read, you won't know what hit you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silent Man (A John Wells Novel Book 3) *



  






*A novel of international intrigue and catastrophic terrorism from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Ghost War and The Faithful Spy.*

For CIA operative John Wells, the underworld has become more real than the real world. He's spent years in the close company of evil men. And he's paid the price in every possible way. Now, he's on the ragged edge of burnout. His nights are plagued by twisted dreams. He's beginning to doubt if he can ever live a normal life—and he's right to think so.

When a power adversary from Wells's past finds him, he must once again enter the fray. For his country. For his soul. For revenge....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Henry V: The Warrior King of 1415*



  






*From an award-winning historian: “A new and convincing likeness of medieval England’s most iconic king” (The Sunday Times).*

This biography by the bestselling author of _The Time Traveler’s Guide to Medieval England_ takes an insightful look at the life of Henry V, casting new light on a period in history often held up as legend.

A great English hero, Henry V was lionized by Shakespeare and revered by his countrymen for his religious commitment, his sense of justice, and his military victories. Here, noted historian and biographer Ian Mortimer takes a look at the man behind the legend and offers a clear, historically accurate, and realistic representation of a ruler who was all too human—and digs up fascinating details about Henry V’s reign that have been lost to history, including the brutal strategies he adopted at the Battle of Agincourt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of World War II: Little-Known Tales about the Second World War*



  






*Here are overlooked or forgotten tales from the world's greatest conflict. These are stories of courage, daring, and stupidity, some of which would challenge the imaginations of Hollywood scriptwriters.*

Some of the many true tales that author Donald Aines recounts include:

• He would never be cast as a dashing war hero, but a cast member of "The Addams Family" television show volunteered for one of the most dangerous jobs the Army Air Force had to offer.
• The US Navy's deadliest submarine claimed an unexpected victim with its last torpedo, and led to one of the war's most harrowing tales of survival.
• Bob Hoover's escape from a German _stalag _would have made a great movie.
• British commando "Mad Jack" Churchill earned his nickname, arming himself to fight a 20th century war with a 15th century attitude and weapons.
• The Germans and Japanese wasted precious resources developing weapons more dangerous to the users than their enemies.
• The GI who stole the voices of his victims, and other Allied and Axis serial killers.

Within the pages of _Strange and Obscure Stories of World War II_,the reality of war trumps fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Traditional Enemies: Britain's War With Vichy France 1940-42*



  






After the surrender of the French government in May 1940, the British were concerned that the resources of the French Empire, and particularly the powerful French fleet, would be put at the disposal of the Germans. The British, dependent upon their naval power and the resources of the Empire and Commonwealth to continue the war, sought to neutralize the threat of the French fleet and saw an opportunity to gobble up certain French colonies for themselves. Thus, even while Britain was locked in a deadly struggle with Nazi Germany, she continued the centuries-old imperial rivalry with her nearest neighbor and recent allies. The British attack on the French Mediterranean fleet at Mers el Kebir is well known, but less often remembered are the British operations against Vichy forces in West Africa, Syria and Madagascar. As the latent threat of the French fleet was the chief source of British concern, the conflict was largely a naval one, but there were substantial land operations in Syria and Madagascar. In Syria and Lebanon, Operation Exporter pitted 20,000 British, Indian, Australian and Free French troops against 35,000 Vichy French who fought with much greater skill and determination than expected. Operation Ironclad, the invasion of Madagascar, saw three brigades of infantry, supported by light tanks, make the first large scale British amphibious assault since the ill-fated Gallipoli landings in WWI. John D Grainger narrates and analyses all the British operations, by land, sea and air, against the French up to the Anglo-American Torch landings in North Africa. He reveals the initial reluctance of the British forces to really get stuck into their erstwhile allies and the reverses that resulted from underestimating the will of the Vichy French to fight. The complicating factor of De Gaulle's Free French is another major theme. Above all, what emerges is that these are fascinating campaigns in their own right that have been unduly neglected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Tigers of Bastogne: Voices of the 10th Armored Division in the Battle of the Bulge*



  






*This chronicle of an armored division’s bravery during the Battle of the Bulge sheds new light on the legendary Siege of Bastogne in WWII.*

Before the 101st Airborne Division’s famous Siege of Bastogne, there was already a US unit holding the town when they arrived. This unit—the 10th Armored Division—continued to play a major role in its defense through the German onslaught. _The Tigers of Bastogne_ offers a detailed chronicle of the young armored division that withstood the full brunt of Manteuffel’s Fifth Panzer Army in the Ardennes.

The 10th Armored had only arrived in Europe that September as part of Patton’s Third Army. They soon faced the onslaught of Nazi panzers bursting across no-man’s-land on December 16. But they earned their nickname, “The Tiger Division,” as they went on the defensive at Bastogne, surrounded by an entire German army.

Gen. Anthony McAuliffe of the 101st Airborne said, “It seems regrettable to me that Combat Command B of the 10th Armored Division didn’t get the credit it deserved at the Battle of Bastogne. All the newspaper and radio talk was about the paratroopers. Actually the 10th Armored Division was in there a day before we were and had some very hard fighting before we ever got into it.” Fortunately, in this book, the historical record is finally corrected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Air War in East Africa, 1940–41: The RAF Versus the Italian Air Force*



  






This little known campaign against the Italian invasion of British Somalia was bravely fought by a small force of elderly RAF and Commonwealth aircraft against almost overwhelming odds. This, against a backdrop of Britains meager assets being in demand in the much more prominent and important theatres such as Egypt and, of course, at home during the height of the Battle of Britain and the Blitz.The history starts with the Italians use of airpower and gas against the spear-armed Abbysinnians in 1936. In August 1940 the Italians attacked and overwhelmed British Somalia and under air cover the British evacuated to Aden. The Allies fought many air battles with the better equipped invaders and flew dangerous reconnaissance missions in preparation for the major offensives in 1941.On the Northern Front, the first phases see aggressive air patrols and Allied reinforcements arriving from Egypt. They attacked towards Agordat pushing deep into Eritrea from the Sudan. Meanwhile to the south the South African Air Force and ground forces attacked into Italian Somalia during January and February 1941. In March the allies attacked Keren and the Italians finally surrendered. The final allied air strikes against Asmara and Massawa led to the final collapse of Italian resistance in May 1941. The campaign in Ethiopia saw General Cunningham's force advances 1,725 miles from Kenya in 53 days to reach the Ethiopian capital Addis Ababa and liberating it on April 6 1941. However, the conflict was still not over there was continued resistance from 7,000 Italian troops and air operations continued against them until their surrender in September 1943.The book includes the experiences of the men who flew the outdated aircraft of the RAF and the SAAF in the campaign and includes many quotes and incidents from both Allied and Italian pilots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Second World War Infantry Tactics: The European Theatre*



  






The 'poor bloody infantry' do the dirty front-line work of war. It bears the brunt of the fighting and often suffers disproportionately in combat in comparison with the other armed forces. Yet the history of infantry tactics is too rarely studied and often misunderstood. Stephen Bull, in this in-depth account, concentrates on the fighting methods of the infantry of the Second World War. He focuses on the infantry theory and the combat experience of the British, German, and American armies. His close analysis of the rules of engagement, the tactical manuals, the training and equipment is balanced by vivid descriptions of the tactics as they were tested in action. These operational examples show how infantry tactics on all sides developed as the war progressed, and they give a telling insight into the realities of infantry warfare. This accessible and wide-ranging survey is a fascinating introduction to the fighting methods of the opposing ground forces as they confronted each other on the European battlefields of 70 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Commando Men: The Story of A Royal Marine Commando in World War Two (Pen & Sword Military Classics) *



  






First published in 1948 as Commando Men- The Story Of A Royal Marine Commando in North-West Europe, the book tells the story of the men of General Section 45 Royal Marine Commando in N.W. Europe. Samain was the Intelligence Officer of No. 45 Royal Marine Commando, and in this revised edition the book gives a complete yet concise account of their operations from D-Day until VE-Day, through Northern France to the Baltic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ball Lightning *



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of the Three-Body Trilogy, Cixin Liu's Ball Lightning is the story of what happens when the beauty of scientific inquiry runs up against the drive to harness new discoveries with no consideration of their possible consequences.*

When Chen’s parents are incinerated before his eyes by a blast of ball lightning, he devotes his life to cracking the secret of this mysterious natural phenomenon. His search takes him to stormy mountaintops, an experimental military weapons lab, and an old Soviet science station.

The more he learns, the more he comes to realize that ball lightning is just the tip of an entirely new frontier. While Chen’s quest for answers gives purpose to his lonely life, it also pits him against soldiers and scientists with motives of their own: a beautiful army major with an obsession with dangerous weaponry, and a physicist who has no place for ethical considerations in his single-minded pursuit of knowledge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paul of Dune: Book One of the Heroes of Dune*



  






*Paul of Dune is a sci-fi adventure novel everyone will want to read and no one will be able to forget.*

Frank Herbert's _Dune_ ended with Paul Muad'Dib in control of the planet Dune. Herbert's next Dune book, _Dune Messiah_, picked up the story several years later after Paul's armies had conquered the galaxy. But what happened between _Dune_ and _Dune Messiah_? How did Paul create his empire and become the Messiah? Following in the footsteps of Frank Herbert, _New York Times_ bestselling authors Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson are answering these questions in _Paul of Dune_.

The Muad'Dib's jihad is in full swing. His warrior legions march from victory to victory. But beneath the joy of victory there are dangerous undercurrents. Paul, like nearly every great conqueror, has enemies--those who would betray him to steal the awesome power he commands. . . .

And Paul himself begins to have doubts: Is the jihad getting out of his control? Has he created anarchy? Has he been betrayed by those he loves and trusts the most? And most of all, he wonders: _Am I going mad?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadows in Flight (The Shadow Saga Book 5) *



  






Ender's Shadow explores the stars in this all-new novel...

At the end of _Shadow of the Giant_, Bean flees to the stars with three of his children--the three who share the engineered genes that gave him both hyper-intelligence and a short, cruel physical life. The time dilation granted by the speed of their travel gives Earth's scientists generations to seek a cure, to no avail. In time, they are forgotten--a fading ansible signal speaking of events lost to Earth's history. But the Delphikis are about to make a discovery that will let them save themselves, and perhaps all of humanity in days to come.

For there in space before them lies a derelict Formic colony ship. Aboard it, they will find both death and wonders--the life support that is failing on their own ship, room to grow, and labs in which to explore their own genetic anomaly and the mysterious disease that killed the ship's colony.

_Shadows in Flight_ is the fifth novel in Orson Scott Card's Shadow Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deconstructing Sammy: Music, Money, and Madness *



  






Sammy Davis Jr. lived a storied life. Adored by millions over a six-decade-long career, he was considered an entertainment icon and a national treasure. But despite lifetime earnings that topped $50 million, Sammy died in 1990 near bankruptcy. His estate was declared insolvent, and there was no possibility of itever using Sammy's name or likeness again. It was as if Sammy had never existed.

Years later his wife, Altovise, a once-vivacious woman and heir to one of the greatest entertainment legacies of the twentieth century, was living in poverty, and with nowhere else to go, she turned to a former federal prosecutor, Albert "Sonny" Murray, to make one last attempt to resolve Sammy's debts, restore his estate, and revive his legacy. For seven years Sonny probed Sammy's life to understand how someone of great notoriety and wealth could have lost everything, and in the process he came to understand Sammy as a man whose complexity makes for a riveting work of celebrity biography as cultural history.

Matt Birkbeck's serious work of investigative journalism unveils the extraordinary story of an international celebrity at the center of a confluence of entertainment, politics, and organized crime, and shows how even Sammy's outsized talent couldn't save him from himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Such a Fun Age*



  






*A Best Book of the Year:
The Washington Post • Chicago Tribune • NPR • Vogue • Elle • Real Simple • InStyle • Good Housekeeping • Parade • Slate • Vox • Kirkus Reviews • Library Journal • BookPage

Longlisted for the 2020 Booker Prize

An Instant New York Times Bestseller

A Reese's Book Club Pick 

"The most provocative page-turner of the year." --Entertainment Weekly

"I urge you to read Such a Fun Age." --NPR

A striking and surprising debut novel from an exhilarating new voice, Such a Fun Age is a page-turning and big-hearted story about race and privilege, set around a young black babysitter, her well-intentioned employer, and a surprising connection that threatens to undo them both.*

Alix Chamberlain is a woman who gets what she wants and has made a living, with her confidence-driven brand, showing other women how to do the same. So she is shocked when her babysitter, Emira Tucker, is confronted while watching the Chamberlains' toddler one night, walking the aisles of their local high-end supermarket. The store's security guard, seeing a young black woman out late with a white child, accuses Emira of kidnapping two-year-old Briar. A small crowd gathers, a bystander films everything, and Emira is furious and humiliated. Alix resolves to make things right.

But Emira herself is aimless, broke, and wary of Alix's desire to help. At twenty-five, she is about to lose her health insurance and has no idea what to do with her life. When the video of Emira unearths someone from Alix's past, both women find themselves on a crash course that will upend everything they think they know about themselves, and each other.

With empathy and piercing social commentary, _Such a Fun Age_ explores the stickiness of transactional relationships, what it means to make someone "family," and the complicated reality of being a grown up. It is a searing debut for our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Liverpool Lullaby: He Loves Them To Death (Mersey Murder Mysteries Book 8 )*



  






After a woman's body is found in a local beauty spot, her heart surgically removed, D.I. Andy Ross and his team are called in to investigate.

But this time, they face a criminal mastermind unlike any they have before, who soon becomes known as The Doctor. All evidence points to romantic connections between the killer and his prey, with an eerie lullaby left playing on an old tape recorder next to the victims.

As one body after another is found, Andy Ross and his team race against time to identify the killer. But The Doctor is already courting his next victim...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Finlay Donovan Is Killing It: A Mystery*



  






*"Getting the job done" for one single mom takes on a whole new meaning in Finlay Donovan is Killing It.*

One of "The Most Anticipated Books of Winter 2021" —_Parade_
One of "The Most Anticipated Debuts of 2021" —Bustle
One of "The Most Anticipated Mysteries and Thrillers of 2021" —Goodreads
One of "The Most Anticipated Crime Books of 2021" —Crimereads

*“Funny and smart, twisty and surprising.”—Megan Miranda*

Finlay Donovan is killing it . . . except, she’s really not. She’s a stressed-out single-mom of two and struggling novelist, Finlay’s life is in chaos: the new book she promised her literary agent isn’t written, her ex-husband fired the nanny without telling her, and this morning she had to send her four-year-old to school with hair duct-taped to her head after an incident with scissors.

When Finlay is overheard discussing the plot of her new suspense novel with her agent over lunch, she’s mistaken for a contract killer, and inadvertently accepts an offer to dispose of a problem husband in order to make ends meet . . . Soon, Finlay discovers that crime in real life is a lot more difficult than its fictional counterpart, as she becomes tangled in a real-life murder investigation.

Fast-paced, deliciously witty, and wholeheartedly authentic in depicting the frustrations and triumphs of motherhood in all its messiness, hilarity, and heartfelt moment, _Finlay Donovan Is Killing It _is the first in a brilliant new series from YA Edgar Award nominee Elle Cosimano.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thief of Souls: An Inspector Lu Fei Mystery (Inspector Lu Fei Series Book 1)*



  






*In Brian Klingborg's Thief of Souls, the brutal murder of a young woman in a rural village in Northern China sends shockwaves all the way to Beijing—but seemingly only Inspector Lu Fei, living in exile in the small town, is interested in justice for the victim.*

Lu Fei is a graduate of China’s top police college but he’s been assigned to a sleepy backwater town in northern China, where almost nothing happens and the theft of a few chickens represents a major crime wave. That is until a young woman is found dead, her organs removed, and joss paper stuffed in her mouth. The CID in Beijing—headed by a rising political star—is on the case but in an increasingly authoritarian China, prosperity and political stability are far more important than solving the murder of an insignificant village girl. As such, the CID head is interested in pinning the crime on the first available suspect rather than wading into uncomfortable truths, leaving Lu Fei on his own.

As Lu digs deeper into the gruesome murder, he finds himself facing old enemies and creating new ones in the form of local Communist Party bosses and corrupt business interests. Despite these rising obstacles, Lu remains determined to find the real killer, especially after he links the murder to other unsolved homicides. But the closer he gets to the heart of the mystery, the more he puts himself and his loved ones in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Turn a Blind Eye: A Detective William Warwick Novel (William Warwick Novels Book 3)*



  






*Turn a Blind Eye is the third installment in the gripping story of Detective Inspector William Warwick, by the master storyteller and #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Clifton Chronicles.*

Newly promoted to Detective Inspector, William Warwick is tasked with a dangerous new line of work, to go undercover and expose crime of another kind: corruption at the heart of the Metropolitan Police Force. Along with detectives Rebecca Pankhurst and Nicky Bailey, his team is focused on following Detective Jerry Summers, a young officer whose lifestyle exceeds his income. But the investigation risks being compromised when Nicky falls for Summers.

Meanwhile, notorious drug baron Assem Rashidi goes on trial, defended by Booth Watson QC, while William’s father Sir Julian and sister Grace lead the prosecution case. And William’s wife Beth, now a new mother to twins, makes a surprising new friend in Christina Faulkner—the ex-wife of William’s former rival, criminal financier Miles - who has not only turned over a new leaf, but also has a new-found source of income when Faulkner dies suddenly of a heart attack and she stands to be sole inheritor of his estate.

As the undercover officers start to draw the threads together, William realizes that the corruption may go deeper still, and more of his colleagues than he first thought might be willing to turn a blind eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cold Way Home: A Novel (Bell Elkins Novels Book 8 )*



  






*"[An] emotion-charged mystery.... Keller's sleuths are easy to like and the murder story is moving; but the object of fascination here is Wellwood, a state-run mental institution with a dark history as a repository for 'rebellious, unruly women.'" —The New York Times Book Review

Pulitzer Prize-winning author Julia Keller welcomes readers back to West Virginia, where her lyrical and moving stories of the people of her native state have unfolded since A Killing in the Hills, the acclaimed first novel in the series.*

Deep in the woods just outside Acker's Gap, West Virginia, rises a ragged chunk of what was once a high stone wall. This is all that remains of Wellwood, a psychiatric hospital for the poor that burned to the ground decades ago. And it is here that Bell Elkins – prosecutor turned private investigator – makes a grim discovery while searching for a missing teenager: A dead body, marred by a ghastly wound that can only mean murder.

To solve the mystery of what happened in these woods where she played as a child, Bell and her partners – former sheriff Nick Fogelsong and former deputy Jake Oakes – must confront the tangled history of Wellwood and its dark legacy, while each grapples with a private torment. Based on a true chapter in the troubled history of early treatment for psychiatric illness, _The Cold Way Home_ is a story of death and life, of despair and hope, of crime and – sometimes, but not always – punishment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Kit Carson Scout: The Special Forces Squad has been sent to Cambodia (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 6)*



  






*Captain Gerber and his Special Forces team return! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The Special Forces squad become VC bait…*


*Vietnam, 1966*


Something big is brewing on the Ho Chi Minh Trail.

U.S. Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and his men have orders to conduct a patrol into Cambodia to monitor the Trail.

It’s a cross-border sneak-and-peek into neutral territory that contravenes the rules of war, and with a recent court-martial fresh in his mind, Gerber is suspicious.

Even more unusual is the request to take along a Kit Carson – a Viet Cong defector – as their scout.
But can she be trusted, or do they now have an enemy agent in their midst?

And with a power-hungry Army General in charge of the operation, will Gerber’s Special Forces squad fulfil their mission and escape the leach-infested swamps of the Cambodian jungle?

Or are they being led into a deadly trap?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tet (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 11) *



  






*Captain Gerber is caught in a deadly rocket attack on Saigon! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

The enemy launch a coordinated attack across South Vietnam…


Vietnam, 1968*


Thousands of people are on the streets of Saigon celebrating the Tet, the Vietnamese lunar new year.

Optimism is high, as news out of Washington is that the war is winding down and that troops will soon be withdrawing from the region.

But reporter *Robin Morrow* believes something big is brewing.

Her suspicions are proved right when the night sky is shattered by an enemy rocket attack on the South Vietnamese capital.

U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman* find themselves in Saigon when the Tet offensive is launched.

As the city’s streets are turned to fire, will any of them survive the blistering assault?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Say Nothing: A Novel *



  






*“Outstanding—starts with a bang and gets tenser and tenser. Say Nothing shows Parks is a quality writer at the top of his form.”—Lee Child

“Terrific book. Truly terrific. Tension throughout and tears at the end.”*—*Sue Grafton*

Judge Scott Sampson doesn’t brag about having a perfect life, but the evidence is clear: A prestigious job. A loving marriage. A pair of healthy children. Then a phone call begins every parent’s most chilling nightmare. Scott’s six-year-old twins, Sam and Emma, have been taken. The judge must rule exactly as instructed in a drug case he is about to hear. If he refuses, the consequences for the children will be dire. 

For Scott and his wife, Alison, the kidnapper’s call is only the beginning of a twisting, gut-churning ordeal of blackmail, deceit, and terror. Through it all, they will stop at nothing to get their children back, no matter the cost to themselves...or to each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Kaiser's Web: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 16) *



  






*In New York Times bestseller Steve Berry’s latest Cotton Malone adventure, a secret dossier from a World War II-era Soviet spy comes to light containing information that, if proven true, would not only rewrite history — it could impact Germany's upcoming national elections and forever alter the political landscape of Europe.*

Two candidates are vying to become Chancellor of Germany. One is a patriot having served for the past sixteen years, the other a usurper, stoking the flames of nationalistic hate. Both harbor secrets, but only one knows the truth about the other. They are on a collision course, all turning on the events of one fateful day — April 30, 1945 — and what happened deep beneath Berlin in the _Fürherbunker._ Did Adolph Hitler and Eva Braun die there? Did Martin Bormann, Hitler’s close confidant, manage to escape? And, even more important, where did billions in Nazi wealth disappear to in the waning days of World War II? The answers to these questions will determine who becomes the next Chancellor of Germany.

From the mysterious Chilean lake district, to the dangerous mesas of South Africa, and finally into the secret vaults of Switzerland, former-Justice Department agent Cotton Malone discovers the truth about the fates of Hitler, Braun, and Bormann. Revelations that could not only transform Europe, but finally expose a mystery known as the Kaiser’s web.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Prodigal Son: An Orphan X Novel*



  






*Forced into retirement, Evan Smoak gets an urgent request for help from someone he didn't even suspect existed—in Prodigal Son, the next New York Times bestselling Orphan X book from Gregg Hurwitz.
*
As a boy, Evan Smoak was pulled out of a foster home and trained in an off-the-books operation known as the Orphan Program. He was a government assassin, perhaps the best, known to a few insiders as Orphan X. He eventually broke with the Program and adopted a new name*—*The Nowhere Man—and a new mission, helping the most desperate in their times of trouble. But the highest power in the country has made him a tempting offer—in exchange for an unofficial pardon, he must stop his clandestine activities as The Nowhere Man. Now Evan has to do the one thing he’s least equipped to do—live a normal life.

But then he gets a call for help from the one person he never expected. A woman claiming to have given him up for adoption, a woman he never knew—his mother. Her unlikely request: help Andrew Duran—a man whose life has gone off the rails, who was in the wrong place at the wrong time, bringing him to the deadly attention of very powerful figures. Now a brutal brother & sister assassination team are after him and with no one to turn to, and no safe place to hide, Evan is Duran’s only option. But when the hidden cabal catches on to what Evan is doing, everything he’s fought for is on the line—including his own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Immortality Key: The Secret History of the Religion with No Name*



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER


As seen on The Joe Rogan Experience!

A groundbreaking dive into the role psychedelics have played in the origins of Western civilization, and the real-life quest for the Holy Grail that could shake the Church to its foundations.*

The most influential religious historian of the 20th century, Huston Smith, once referred to it as the "best-kept secret" in history. Did the Ancient Greeks use drugs to find God? And did the earliest Christians inherit the same, secret tradition? A profound knowledge of visionary plants, herbs and fungi passed from one generation to the next, ever since the Stone Age?


There is zero archaeological evidence for the original Eucharist – the sacred wine said to guarantee life after death for those who drink the blood of Jesus. The Holy Grail and its miraculous contents have never been found. In the absence of any hard data, whatever happened at the Last Supper remains an article of faith for today’s 2.5 billion Christians. In an unprecedented search for real answers, _The Immortality Key_ examines the archaic roots of the ritual that is performed every Sunday for nearly one third of the planet. Religion and science converge to paint a radical picture of Christianity’s founding event. And after centuries of debate, to solve history’s greatest puzzle once and for all.

Before the birth of Jesus, the Ancient Greeks found salvation in their own sacraments. Sacred beverages were routinely consumed as part of the so-called Ancient Mysteries – elaborate rites that led initiates to the brink of death. The best and brightest from Athens and Rome flocked to the spiritual capital of Eleusis, where a holy beer unleashed heavenly visions for two thousand years. Others drank the holy wine of Dionysus to become one with the god. In the 1970s, renegade scholars claimed this beer and wine – the original sacraments of Western civilization – were spiked with mind-altering drugs. In recent years, vindication for the disgraced theory has been quietly mounting in the laboratory. The constantly advancing fields of archaeobotany and archaeochemistry have hinted at the enduring use of hallucinogenic drinks in antiquity. And with a single dose of psilocybin, the psychopharmacologists at Johns Hopkins and NYU are now turning self-proclaimed atheists into instant believers. But the smoking gun remains elusive.

If these sacraments survived for thousands of years in our remote prehistory, from the Stone Age to the Ancient Greeks, did they also survive into the age of Jesus? Was the Eucharist of the earliest Christians, in fact, a psychedelic Eucharist?


With an unquenchable thirst for evidence, Muraresku takes the reader on his twelve-year global hunt for proof. He tours the ruins of Greece with its government archaeologists. He gains access to the hidden collections of the Louvre Museum to show the continuity from pagan to Christian wine. He unravels the Ancient Greek of the New Testament with the world’s most controversial priest. He spelunks into the catacombs under the streets of Rome to decipher the lost symbols of Christianity’s oldest monuments. He breaches the secret archives of the Vatican to unearth manuscripts never before translated into English. And with leads from the archaeological chemists at the University of Pennsylvania and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, he unveils the first scientific data for the ritual use of psychedelic drugs in classical antiquity.

_The Immortality Key_ reconstructs the suppressed history of women consecrating a forbidden, drugged Eucharist that was later banned by the Church Fathers. Women who were then targeted as witches during the Inquisition, when Europe’s sacred pharmacology largely disappeared. If the scientists of today have resurrected this technology, then Christianity is in crisis. Unless it returns to its roots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On a Knife's Edge: The Ukraine, November 1942–March 1943*



  






The battle of Stalingrad was the turning point of World War II. The German capture of the city, their encirclement by Soviet forces shortly afterwards, and the hard-fought but futile attempts to relieve them, saw bitter attritional fighting and extremes of human misery inflicted on both sides.
The surrender of General Friedrich von Paulus's army left Germany's eastern armies severely weakened, but the Red Army had suffered enormous losses as it overreached itself in trying to exploit its great victory. The war was not over. Germany would continue the fight, and the battles that took place in the winter of 1942/43 would show the tactical and operational skill of Erich von Manstein and the Wehrmacht as they attempted to avert total disaster.
In this title, now available in paperback, a renowned expert on warfare on the Eastern Front reveals the often-overlooked German counteroffensive post-Stalingrad, and how it prevented the whole Axis front line from collapsing. Drawing on first-hand accounts, _On a Knife's Edge_ is a story of brilliant generalship, lost opportunities and survival in the harshest theatre of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prejudice (Two Democracies: Revolution Book 2) *



  






Ace fighter pilot Anastasia Seivers is offered a secret assignment: to join a squadron taking the fight to Concorde's true enemies. But this squadron isn't part of the regular Concorde military, it is attached to the Legion Libertus, the independent force responsible for saving thousands of lives after the nuclear attack. After initial hope that her new commanders will be different, Seivers starts to suspect that they too are prejudiced against her.
Determined to remove the chip from Seivers' shoulder, Prefect Olivia Johnson, commander of the Legion, takes her on as pilot for a special mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blue Remembered Earth (Poseidon's Children Book 1)*



  






*The first novel in the Poseidon's Children series from the acclaimed author of the Revelation Space series.*

One hundred and fifty years from now, Africa has become the world’s dominant technological and economic power. Crime, war, disease and poverty have been practically eliminated. The Moon and Mars are settled, and colonies stretch all the way out to the edge of the solar system. And Ocular, the largest scientific instrument in history, is about to make an epochal discovery...

Geoffrey Akinya wants only one thing: to be left in peace, so that he can continue his long-running studies into the elephants of the Amboseli basin. But Geoffrey’s family, which controls the vast Akinya business empire, has other plans for him. After the death of his grandmother Eunice—the erstwhile space explorer and entrepreneur—something awkward has come to light on the Moon, so Geoffrey is dispatched there to ensure the family name remains untarnished.

But the secrets Eunice died with are about to be revealed—secrets that could change everything...or tear this near utopia apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Xeelee: Redemption*



  






Michael Poole finds himself in a very strange landscape . . .
This is the centre of the Galaxy. And in a history without war with the humans, the Xeelee have had time to built an immense structure here. The Xeelee Belt has a radius ten _thousand _times Earth's orbital distance. It is a light year in circumference. If it was set in the solar system it would be out in the Oort Cloud, among the comets - but circling the sun. If it was at rest it would have a surface area equivalent to about thirty _billion _Earths. But it is not at rest: it rotates at near lightspeed. And because of relativistic effects, distances are compressed for inhabitants of the Belt, and time drastically slowed.

The purpose of the Belt is to preserve a community of Xeelee into the very far future, when they will be able to tap dark energy, a universe-spanning antigravity field, for their own purposes. But with time the Belt has attracted populations of lesser species, here for the immense surface area, the unending energy flows. Poole, Miriam and their party, having followed the Ghosts, must explore the artefact and survive encounters with its strange inhabitants - before Poole, at last, finds the Xeelee who led the destruction of Earth...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fool Moon (The Dresden Files, Book 2)*



  






*“One of the most enjoyable marriages of the fantasy and mystery genres on the shelves,”(Cinescape) the Dresden Files have become synonymous with action-packed urban fantasy and nonstop fun. Fool Moon continues the adventures of Jim Butcher’s most famous—and infamous—reluctant hero…*

You’d think there’d be a little more action for the only professional wizard listed in the Chicago phone book. But lately, Harry Dresden hasn’t been able to dredge up any kind of work: magical, mundane, or menial.

Just when it looks like he can’t afford his next meal, a murder comes along that requires his particular brand of supernatural expertise. There’s a brutally mutilated corpse, and monstrous animal markings at the scene. Not to mention that the killing took place on the night of a full moon. Harry knows exactly where this case is headed. Take three guesses—and the first two don’t count...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Smart Words and Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill*



  






“For myself I am an optimist,” said legendary British politician Winston Churchill. “It does not seem to be much use being anything else.”

Have you ever wanted to deliver the ultimate Churchillian wisecrack? Give sound advice to a peer on how to deal with life’s problems? Or contribute to a heated discussion on international politics? _The Smart Words and Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill_ is the perfect pocket book to carry around in your arsenal as you laugh at Churchill’s devious brand of smarts and learn from his political and humanist outlook on life during the turmoil of the Second World War. Discover what he had to say about domestic politics, war and peace, power, struggles and strife, education, philosophy, and some of the biggest names of his time, including himself.

Beautifully designed and curated, this entertaining collection compiles the wisest and wittiest Churchill quotations that speak of the politician’s enduring legacy in contemporary pop culture. Full of savvy and wisdoms, _The Smart Words and Wicked Wit of Winston Churchill_ is sure to delight devoted fans of history and casual readers alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Legally Blonde*



  






*The funny romantic comedy about an unlikely law student with big dreams that inspired the blockbuster movie and the Broadway musical.*

Elle Woods, California University senior, seems to have it all. President of Delta Gamma sorority, a star in the classroom (her major: sociopolitical jewelry design)—and is on the verge of becoming the much-envied Mrs. Warner Huntington III. Too bad Warner, bound for Stanford Law, dumps her with the explanation that he now needs a more “serious” woman at his side. Faced with this unexpected reversal of fortune, Woods doesn't get depressed, she gets busy.

Thanks to a creative application and a demand for “diversity” at Stanford Law, Elle gets her acceptance letter. Soon she's packing up her convertible—as well as her miniature Chihuahua—determined to win back her man, and to prove to herself that dreaming big is the only way to dream. Smart, fast, and funny. _Legally Blonde_ proves just how much fun blondes really can have.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Finding Fish: A Memoir*



  






Baby Boy Fisher was raised in institutions from the moment of his birth in prison to a single mother. He ultimately came to live with a foster family, where he endured near-constant verbal and physical abuse. In his mid-teens he escaped and enlisted in the navy, where he became a man of the world, raised by the family he created for himself.

_Finding Fish_ shows how, out of this unlikely mix of deprivation and hope, an artist was born -- first as the child who painted the feelings his words dared not speak, then as a poet and storyteller who would eventually become one of Hollywood's most sought-after screenwriters.

A tumultuous and ultimately gratifying tale of self-discovery written in Fisher's gritty yet melodic literary voice, _Finding Fish_ is an unforgettable reading experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*And They Called It Camelot: A Novel of Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy Onassis *



  






*An intimate portrait of the life of Jackie O…
*
Few of us can claim to be the authors of our fate. Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy knows no other choice. With the eyes of the world watching, Jackie uses her effortless charm and keen intelligence to carve a place for herself among the men of history and weave a fairy tale for the American people, embodying a senator’s wife, a devoted mother, a First Lady—a queen in her own right.

But all reigns must come to an end. Once JFK travels to Dallas and the clock ticks down those thousand days of magic in Camelot, Jackie is forced to pick up the ruined fragments of her life and forge herself into a new identity that is all her own, that of an American legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Road Out of Hell: Sanford Clark and the True Story of the Wineville Murders*



  






*The New York Times–bestselling author’s “haunting, compassionate, and terrifyingly true” story of a man breaking free from his notorious past (Gregg Olson, New York Times–bestselling author of Starvation Heights).*

From 1926 to 1928, Gordon Stewart Northcott committed at least twenty murders on a chicken ranch outside of Los Angeles. He held his nephew, Sanford Clark, captive there from the age of thirteen to fifteen. Sanford would be Northcott’s sole surviving victim. Forced by Northcott to take part in the murders, he carried tremendous guilt all his life. Yet despite his youth and the trauma he endured, Sanford helped gain justice for the dead and their families by testifying at the trial that led to Northcott’s execution.

These shocking events inspired Clint Eastwood’s film _The Changeling_. But in _The Road Out of Hell_, acclaimed crime writer Anthony Flacco uses revelatory new accounts from Sanford’s son to tell the complete, true story. Going beyond the film’s narrative, Flacco recounts not only Sanford’s nightmarish captivity, but also the inspiring life he led afterward.

In dramatizing one of the darkest cases in American crime, Flacco constructs a riveting psychological drama about how Sanford was able to detoxify himself from the evil he’d encountered, offering the ultimately redemptive story of one man’s remarkable ability to survive hell on earth and emerge intact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Written in Bone: Hidden Stories in What We Leave Behind*



  






*Winner of the Crime Writers’ Association ALCS Gold Dagger for Nonfiction—
A tour through the human skeleton and the secrets our bones reveal, from the author of All That Remains*

In her memoir _All That Remains_, internationally renowned forensic anthropologist and human anatomist Dame Sue Black recounted her life lived eye to eye with the Grim Reaper. During the course of it, she offered a primer on the basics of identifying human remains, plenty of insights into the fascinating processes of death, and a sober, compassionate understanding of its inescapable presence in our existence, all leavened with her wicked sense of humor.

In her new book, Sue Black builds on the first, taking us on a guided tour of the human skeleton and explaining how each person's life history is revealed in their bones, which she calls "the last sentinels of our mortal life to bear witness to the way we lived it." Her narrative follows the skeleton from the top of the skull to the small bones in the foot. Each step of the journey includes an explanation of the biology—how the bone is formed in a person's development, how it changes as we age, the secrets it may hold—and is illustrated with anecdotes from the author's career helping solve crimes and identifying human remains, whether recent or historical. _Written in Bone_ is full of entertaining stories that read like scenes from a true-life CSI drama, infused with humor and no-nonsense practicality about the realities of corpses and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Knit to Kill (A Black Sheep & Co. Mystery Book 1) *



  






*“A leisurely investigation into a murder with plenty of time for beautiful scenery, delicious food, and, of course, knitting.” —Kirkus Reviews*

_A relaxing girls’ getaway turns deadly for the Black Sheep Knitters when a pushy killer is on the prowl . . ._

As their beloved Black Sheep member Lucy Binger prepares to tie the knot, the close-knit group decide they need a weekend to unwind before the big day. Suzanne Cavanaugh has just the spot—her friend Amy lives in a luxury New England community on Osprey Island, renowned for its famous cliff walk and spectacular ocean views, and she would be happy to host the knitters.

Shortly after their arrival, however, the idyllic setting turns into a crime scene. The body of a
prominent resident of Osprey Shores is discovered on the rocky coastline below the cliffs and evidence suggests his fatal misstep was no accident. When the investigation focuses on Amy’s husband, the knitters step in to untangle the clues. But with this crafty killer on the edge, the Black Sheep must walk a fine line—and look before they leap to any deadly conclusions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Moonflower Murders: A Novel (Magpie Murders Book 2) *



  






*Featuring his famous literary detective Atticus Pund and Susan Ryeland, hero of the worldwide bestseller Magpie Murders, a brilliantly complex literary thriller with echoes of Agatha Christie from New York Times bestselling author Anthony Horowitz.*

Retired publisher Susan Ryeland is living the good life. She is running a small hotel on a Greek island with her long-term boyfriend Andreas. It should be everything she's always wanted. But is it? She's exhausted with the responsibilities of making everything work on an island where nothing ever does, and truth be told she's beginning to miss London.

And then the Trehearnes come to stay. The strange and mysterious story they tell, about an unfortunate murder that took place on the same day and in the same hotel in which their daughter was married—a picturesque inn on the Suffolk coast named Farlingaye Hall—fascinates Susan and piques her editor’s instincts. 

One of her former writers, the late Alan Conway, author of the fictional _Magpie Murders_, knew the murder victim—an advertising executive named Frank Parris—and once visited Farlingaye Hall. Conway based the third book in his detective series, _Atticus Pund Takes the Cake, _on that very crime. 

The Trehearne’s, daughter, Cecily, read Conway’s mystery and believed the book proves that the man convicted of Parris’s murder—a Romanian immigrant who was the hotel’s handyman—is innocent. When the Trehearnes reveal that Cecily is now missing, Susan knows that she must return to England and find out what really happened.

Brilliantly clever, relentlessly suspenseful, full of twists that will keep readers guessing with each revelation and clue, _Moonflower Murders _is a deviously dark take on vintage English crime fiction from one of its greatest masterminds, Anthony Horowitz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Twelve Clues of Christmas: A Royal Spyness Mystery (The Royal Spyness Series Book 6)*



  






*In the sixth mystery in the New York Times bestselling Royal Spyness series, Lady Georgiana Rannoch cannot wait to ring in the New Year—before a Christmas killer wrings another neck…*

_Scotland, 1933_. While her true love, Darcy O’Mara, is spending his _feliz navidad_ tramping around South America and her mother is holed up in a tiny village called Tiddleton-under-Lovey with droll playwright Noel Coward, Georgie is quite literally stuck at Castle Rannoch thanks to a snowstorm.

It seems like a Christmas miracle when she manages to land a position as hostess to a posh holiday party in Tiddleton. The village should be like something out of _A Christmas Carol_, but as soon as she arrives things take a deadly turn when a neighborhood nuisance falls out of a tree. On her second day, another so-called accident results in a death—and there’s yet another on her third, making Georgie wonder if there's something wicked happening in this winter wonderland...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Ditch (Roderick Alleyn Book 29)*



  






*Detection becomes a father-and-son activity in the Channel Islands: “A mystery novelist of world renown.” —The New York Times*

Ricky Alleyn, son of the renowned police detective Roderick Alleyn, has taken himself to a secluded island to write a novel. Or think about writing a novel. Or look for distractions so he can avoid writing a novel. The distractions abound, mostly in the form of colorful local characters, so all is beer and skittles until Ricky stumbles across a murder and then gets himself kidnapped. Naturally his father rushes to the island to save the day . . .

“It’s time to start comparing Christie to Marsh instead of the other way around.” —_New York Magazine_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cuts That Cure*



  






*From its attention-grabbing first sentence, The Cuts that Cure is a truly extraordinary novel as Arthur Herbert- a surgeon himself- shows why he is one of the most exciting new voices in the suspense genre.*

"*A tale of intrigue and suspense, with a villain that will keep you awake. A page turner you don't want to miss!" -NYT Bestseller Nick Russell*

Alex Brantley is a surgeon whose desperation to start a new life outside of medicine leads him to settle in a sleepy Texas town close to the Mexican border, a town that has a dark side. Its secrets and his own past catch up with him as traits he thought he'd buried in the deserts on the frontiers of the border rise up again to haunt him.

To the citizens of Three Rivers, Henry Wallis appears to be a normal Texas teenager: a lean, quiet kid from a good family whose life seems to center around running cross-country, his first girlfriend, and Friday night football. That Henry is a cultivated illusion, however, a disguise he wears to conceal his demons. Both meticulous and brutally cruel, he manages to hide his sadistic indulgences from the world, but with that success, his impulses grow stronger until one day when a vagrant is found murdered.

When Alex and Henry's paths cross, it starts a domino effect which leads to mangled lives and chilling choices made in the shadows along_ la frontera_, where everything is negotiable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hot Rock: A Dortmunder Novel (Book One) (The Dortmunder Novels 1) *



  






*Edgar Award Finalist: A comical crime caper “filled with action and imagination” (The New York Times Book Review).*
John Dortmunder leaves jail with ten dollars, a train ticket, and nothing to make money on but his good name. Thankfully, his reputation goes far. No one plans a caper better than Dortmunder. His friend Kelp picks him up in a stolen Cadillac and drives him away from Sing-Sing, telling a story of a $500,000 emerald that they just have to steal. Dortmunder doesn’t hesitate to agree. The emerald is the crown jewel of a former British colony, lately granted independence and split into two nations: one for the Talabwo people, one for the Akinzi. The Akinzi have the stone, the Talabwo want it back, and their UN representative offers a fine payday to the men who can get it. It’s not a simple heist, but after a few years in stir, Dortmunder could use the challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Detective's Daughter: a gripping, Sunday Times crime club thriller to lose yourself in (The Detective's Daughter Series Book 1) *



  






*As winter closes its grip on snow-bound London, a cleaner determines to solve the case that her detective father never could. A Kindle number one bestseller.*

It was the murder that shocked the nation. Kate Rokesmith, a young mother, walked to the banks of the Thames with her three-year-old son. She never came home.

For three decades, the case file has lain, unsolved, in the corner of an attic. Until the detective's daughter, Stella Darnell, starts to clear out her father's house after his death...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Distant Dead (The Detective's Daughter Book 8 )*



  






*A woman lies dead in a bombed-out house. A tragic casualty of the Blitz? Or something more sinister? Sixty years later, the detective's daughter unearths the truth... From the number 1 bestselling author of The Detective's Daughter.

LONDON, 1940*

Several neighbours heard the scream of the woman in the bombed-out house. One told the detective she thought the lady had seen a mouse. Another said it wasn't his business what went on behind closed doors. None of them imagined that a trusting young woman was being strangled by her lover.

*TEWKESBURY, 2020*

Beneath the vast stone arches of Tewkesbury Abbey, a man lies bleeding, close to death. He is the creator of a true-crime podcast which now will never air. He was investigating the murder of a 1940s police pathologist – had he come closer to the truth than he realised?

Stella Darnell has moved to Tewkesbury to escape from death, not to court it. But when this man dies in her arms, Stella, impelled to root out evil when she finds it, becomes determined to hunt down his killer and to bring the secrets he was searching for into the light...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sons of Valor (The Tier One Shared-World Series Book 1) *



  






*Sons of valor ...*

Navy SEAL Keith ''Chunk'' Redman has been one of the military's top doorkickers since the day he pinned on his trident: loyal, single-minded, lethal. Tasked to lead a new, covert team of Tier One SEALs -- the most elite special operators in the world -- Chunk can no longer simply rely on the status quo. To safeguard America, he needs help to stay a step ahead of its adversaries. 

Brilliant at spotting patterns in the data that others miss, ex-CIA analyst Whitney Watts sees evidence of a troubling link between illicit Chinese arms sales and an attack on a US military convoy in Afghanistan. If she's right, it would portend not only massive casualties, but a devastating threat to global stability. 

*Sons of war ...*

From the ashes of a never-ending war, a new generation of terrorists has arisen: sophisticated, tech-savvy, and hiding in plain sight among America's allies. Battered by the Taliban and by the West, they call themselves al Qadr -- Power and Destiny -- and they're determined to wrest back control of their homeland. Armed with a powerful combat drone, they can strike with deadly precision at US forces in the region -- but their ambitions reach far, far beyond that. 

*A new legacy ...*

The new Tier One's first mission will require them to not only prove themselves, but to stop an enemy who's using military tactics against them. Chunk and his team aren't just the tip of the spear; they're America's first, last, and best counterterrorism defense. And they couldn't have arrived at a more urgent -- and perilous -- time.

SONS OF VALOR is takes you deep into the world of US Special Operations. Perfect for fans of Tom Clancy, WEB Griffin, Robert Ludlum, Mark Greaney, Brad Thor, Jack Carr, and Tim Tigner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The League of Regrettable Superheroes: Half-Baked Heroes from Comic Book History*



  






*Meet one hundred of the strangest superheroes ever to see print, complete with backstories, vintage art, and colorful commentary.*

You know about Batman, Superman, and Spiderman, but have you heard of *Doll Man*, *Doctor Hormone*, or *Spider Queen*? So prepare yourself for such not-ready-for-prime-time heroes as *Bee Man* (Batman, but with bees), the *Clown* (circus-themed crimebuster), the *Eye* (a giant, floating eyeball; just accept it), and many other oddballs and oddities. Drawing on the entire history of the medium, _The League of Regrettable Superheroes_ will appeal to die-hard comics fans, casual comics readers, and anyone who enjoys peering into the stranger corners of pop culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Legion of Regrettable Supervillains: Oddball Criminals from Comic Book History*



  






This collection affectionately spotlights the most ridiculous, bizarre, and cringe-worthy criminals ever published, from fandom favorites like *MODOK* and *Egg Fu* to forgotten weirdos like *Brickbat* (choice of weapon: poison bricks) and *Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man*. Casual comics readers and diehard enthusiasts alike will relish the hilarious commentary and vintage art from obscure old comics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The League of Regrettable Sidekicks: Heroic Helpers from Comic Book History! *



  






*Nominated for the 2019 Will Eisner Comic Industry Award for Best Comics-Related Book

More than one hundred of the strangest sidekicks in comics history, complete with backstories, vintage art, and colorful commentary.*

This collection affectionately spotlights forgotten helpers like *Thunderfoot *(explosive-soled assistant to the Human Bomb), super-pets like *Frosting *(polar bear pal of space hero Norge Benson), fan favorites like *Rick Jones* (sidekick to half of the Marvel Universe), and obscure partners of iconic heroes (*Superman Junior's* career barely got off the ground). Included are pernicious profiles of henchmen and minions, the sidekicks of the supervillain world. Casual comics readers and diehard enthusiasts alike will relish the hilarious commentary and vintage art from obscure old comics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The War State: The Cold War Origins Of The Military-Industrial Complex And The Power Elite, 1945-1963*



  






Today when you factor in the interest on the national debt from past wars and total defense expenditures the United States spends almost 40% of its federal budget on the military. It accounts for over 46% of total world arms spending. Before World War II it spent almost nothing on defense and hardly anyone paid any income taxes. You can't have big wars without big government. Such big expenditures are now threatening to harm the national economy. How did this situation come to be?

In this book you'll learn how in the critical twenty years after World War II the United States changed from being a continental democratic republic to a global imperial superpower. Since then nothing has ever been the same again. In this book you will discover this secret history of the United States that formed the basis of the world we live in today.

By buying this book you will discover:

- How the end of European colonialism created a power vacuum that the United States used to create a new type of world empire backed by the most powerful military force in human history.

- Why the Central Intelligence Agency was created and used to interfere in the internal affairs of other nations when the United States Constitution had no mechanism for such imperial activities.

- How national security bureaucrats got President Harry Truman to approve of a new wild budget busting arms race after World War II that is still going on to this day.

- Why President Eisenhower really gave his famous warning against the "military-industrial complex."

- Why during the Kennedy administration the nuclear arms race almost led to the end of the world during the Cuban Missile Crisis.

- How President Kennedy tried to deal with what had grown into a "permanent government" of power elite national security bureaucrats in the executive branch of the federal government that had become more powerful than the individual president himself.

In this book you will discover this secret history of the United States that formed the basis of the world we live in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Courage Under Fire: The 101st Airborne’s Hidden Battle at Tam Ky*



  






_Courage Under Fire_ is the first book published about _Operation Lamar Plain_. After 50 years, the story of the renowned 101st Airborne’s major offensive near Tam Ky, South Vietnam remains largely unknown. Fighting at Tam Ky by the 1st Brigade began 15 May 1969 while the 101st’s 3rd Brigade battled on Hamburger Hill. The political consequences of Hamburger Hill’s high casualties caused _Lamar Plain_ and its high casualties to remain classified and undisclosed. Decades later, the fighting at Tam Ky is mostly forgotten except by those who
fought there.

Sherwood’s superb research of now declassified records uncovers how such a large battle could remain hidden and undisclosed. But that is not the heart of his story. His focus is on the courage and commitment of the young infantry soldiers who fought. Many were sons of WWII and Korean War veterans. They had a legacy to uphold—to honor their families, the 101st Airborne, and their nation. Most of all in the crux of battle, they would not let their fellow soldiers down.

_Courage Under Fire_ uses actual battle records and eyewitness accounts to follow “Never Quit” Delta Company and its sister companies through 28 days of continuous combat at Tam Ky. Delta Company’s young infantry soldiers live up to their motto despite increasing casualties, a tough enemy, harsh battlefield conditions, and loss of leaders. For all who fought at Tam Ky, their bravery and devotion to duty in an increasingly unpopular war is worthy to be remembered. With veterans of Tam Ky now growing older and fewer in number, it is past time to tell their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sudden Death (A Military Sci Fi Thriller) (The Biogenesis War Files)*



  






*NEW BOOK FROM THE WINNER of the 2021 Reader's Favorite Award for Science Fiction!
__
'Sudden Death’ is just a theme park thrill ride. Until it's not.*

Fresh off his first Marine deployment, Boone must now choose between two schools: Intelligence or Scout Sniper. Though he’s shown clear aptitude for the second, he’s not sure he has what it takes to do the job.

When he puts the decision aside to join his buddies on a day of leave, the last thing Boone expects to see is a naval weapons locker in the hands of a man who is clearly not Navy. On impulse, he shadows the man, only to find himself running for his life… smack into a Unit operator.

Now he has two options: join the fight or remain behind. But the choice he’s been given is really no choice at all. For the only way to save the park is for Boone to embrace his calling.

The fate of thousands rests on this one decision.
He’d better make it a good one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Year of the Orphan: A Novel *



  






*The Road meets Mad Max in this stunning debut with a gutsy, badass young female protagonist—for fans of Station 11, The Passage, and Riddley Walker.*
In a post-apocalyptic future where survivors scavenge in the harsh Australian Outback for spoils from a buried civilization, a girl races across the desert, holding her treasures close, pursued by the Reckoner.

Riding her sand ship, living rough in the blasted landscape whose taint she carries in her blood, she scouts the broken infrastructure and trades her scraps at the only known settlement, a ramshackle fortress of greed, corruption, and disease known as the System. It is an outpost whose sole purpose is survival—refuge from the hulking, eyeless things they call Ghosts and other creatures that hunt beyond the fortress walls.

Sold as a child, then raised hard in the System, the Orphan has a mission. She carries secrets about the destruction that brought the world to its knees. And she's about to discover that the past still holds power over the present. Given an impossible choice, will the Orphan save the only home she knows or see it returned to dust? Both paths lead to blood, but whose will be spilled?

With propulsive pacing, a rich, broken language all its own, and a protagonist whose grit and charisma are matched by a relentless drive to know, _The Year of the Orphan_ is a thriller of the future you won’t want to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Why Some Animals Eat Their Young: A Survivor's Guide to Motherhood*



  






*"Earthy, matter-of-fact, and simply hilarious."—Midwest Book Review*

When Dallas Louis decided that all she wanted was to meet and marry her Prince Charming and become a mom, she had no idea what was in store for her. But she would soon find out. After only seven months of dating the love of her life, she married him, and within the course of twenty-six months, she gave birth to three children. Her husband knew her longer pregnant than not pregnant!

In this laugh-out-loud book, Dallas shares highlights of what happened in her world once all her dreams came true. She would like readers to find comfort in knowing they aren't the only ones suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder or buyer's remorse. And, yes, it's okay to admit that both of these conditions apply to parenting, though hopefully not all the time.

Channeling Erma Bombeck, Dallas will tell you the things your friends won't and the things other books are too afraid to print. With her irreverent humor and brash "tell it like it is" style, she'll help you laugh at everyday situations, easing the pressure of the toughest job in the world: being a mom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Vintage: A Novel*



  






"Sweetbitter meets The Nightingale in this page-turner about a woman who returns to her family's ancestral vineyard in Burgundy to study for her Master of Wine test, and uncovers a lost diary, a forgotten relative, and a secret her family has been keeping since World War II."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ghost Train to the Eastern Star: 28,000 Miles in Search of the Railway Bazaar*



  






*The acclaimed author of The Great Railway Bazaar retraces his legendary journey through Europe and Asia in this “funny, informative and lyrical” travelogue (The Guardian, UK).*

Paul Theroux virtually invented the modern travel narrative by recounting his 25,000-mile journey by train through eastern Europe, central Asia, the Indian subcontinent, China, Japan, and Siberia. Three decades later, the world he recorded in _The Great Railway Bazaar_ has undergone phenomenal change. The Soviet Union has collapsed and China has risen; India booms while Burma smothers under dictatorship; Vietnam flourishes in the aftermath of the havoc America was unleashing on it the last time Theroux passed through.

Now Theroux returns to capture the texture, sights, smells, and sounds of this new landscape. Theroux’s odyssey takes him from eastern Europe, still hung-over from communism. He experiences a tense but thriving Turkey, and a Georgia limping back toward feudalism while its neighbor Azerbaijan revels in oil-fueled capitalism. Through it all, Theroux travels as the locals do—by train, bus, taxi, and foot; he encounters fellow writers, including Orhan Pamuk, Haruki Murakami, and Arthur C. Clarke; and, as always, his omnivorous curiosity and unerring eye for detail capture it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Sir, With Love *



  






*This schoolroom drama that inspired the classic Sydney Poitier film is “a microcosm of the racial issues . . . A dramatic picture of discrimination” (Kirkus Reviews).*

With opportunities for black men limited in post–World War II London, Rick Braithwaite, a former Royal Air Force pilot and Cambridge-educated engineer, accepts a teaching position that puts him in charge of a class of angry, unmotivated, bigoted white teenagers whom the system has mostly abandoned. When his efforts to reach these troubled students are met with threats, suspicion, and derision, Braithwaite takes a radical new approach. He will treat his students as people poised to enter the adult world. He will teach them to respect themselves and to call him “Sir.” He will open up vistas before them that they never knew existed. And over the course of a remarkable year, he will touch the lives of his students in extraordinary ways, even as they in turn, unexpectedly and profoundly, touch his.
Based on actual events in the author’s life, _To Sir, With Love _is a powerfully moving story that celebrates courage, commitment, and vision, and is the inspiration for the classic film starring Sidney Poitier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death in Paris (A Death in Paris Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A charming series debut featuring two American sleuths in Paris, this traditional mystery is perfect for fans of M. L. Longworth and Juliet Blackwell

The only thing chillier than a Parisian winter is cold-blooded murder.*

When French financier Edgar Bowen drowns in a bowl of soup, his former girlfriend, American Rachel Levis, is alarmed by the unnatural death. Who dies eating a nice vichyssoise? But when she overhears a mourner at his funeral describing the circumstances of his death, something sounds even stranger: a bottle of rosé was on the dining table when he died. The only problem: Edgar loathed rosé. If he wasn’t drinking it, who was?

After the police rule the death accidental, Rachel knows it’s up to her and her best friend Magda to investigate. As the two Americans immerse themselves in Edgar’s upper-class world, the list of suspects grows: Could it have been his son, who inherited his money and lavish apartment? His icy ex-wife? His greedy new girlfriend? His impoverished personal assistant?

But when the suspects start dropping like flies, Rachel and Magda realize the murderer is tying up loose ends. It’ll be up to two amateur sleuths to solve their first case before the murderer decides they’re next...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Resurrection Man (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 10)*



  






*Boston’s married art sleuths are about to discover that you can’t fake a murder: “Entertaining . . . good humored . . . Sarah and Max are a winning team” (Baltimore Sun).*
If she weren’t so fabulous, the Countess Lydia Ouspenska might be considered a gangster’s moll. The last time she met Max Bittersohn, Boston’s famed art-fraud investigator, she was forging minute Byzantine masterpieces to make ends meet. But when Max bumps into her on the Common, the Countess is back on her feet. She has taken up with Bartolo Arbalest, a master forger currently masquerading as an art restorer. And as Bittersohn knows all too well, even the most genteel fraudster cannot be trusted. With the help of his wife, Sarah, Max looks for the secret lair of Bartolo’s supposed restoration guild. But when the guild’s clients begin to die, it becomes clear there is more at stake than a few fabricated icons. The art may be fake, but for Max and Sarah the danger is very real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Black Christmas (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 11)*



  






*When a mysterious package containing a severed hand is left at FBI agent Emma Griffin’s doorstep, Emma is suddenly pulled into one of the buried mysteries of her past.*

Emma is looking forward to spending the holidays with the family she’s built around herself.
Bellamy, Eric, Dean, and Xavier are coming to Sherwood to celebrate the season with her and Sam, and she’s looking forward to spending some time relaxing and sharing traditions, old and new.

Before the festivities can begin, she takes a trip to Feathered Nest to bring some closure, but before they can leave, an email brings an uncomfortable reminder that there are always more questions to be answered.
Soon she discovers there is someone wanting to ensure that there is no peace or joy for Emma this year. The reminders of a past she doesn’t talk about and twisted gifts leave her in a brutal holiday rush to find the truth that was buried many years ago. Before the Bureau. Before Feathered Nest. Before this life.

*This holiday, no matter how far Emma runs, death, disappearances, and mysteries follow.
What should be the most wonderful time of the year may turn into a nightmare she can’t escape.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Probable Claws: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery *



  






*Rita Mae Brown and her feline co-author Sneaky Pie Brown return to Albemarle County, Virgina, as tangled mysteries past and present converge in the bestselling Mrs. Murphy series.*

*“As feline collaborators go, you couldn’t ask for better than Sneaky Pie Brown.”—The New York Times Book Review*

With the New Year just around the corner, winter has transformed the cozy Blue Ridge Mountain community of Crozet, Virginia, into a living snow globe. It’s the perfect setting for Mary Minor “Harry” Haristeen to build a new work shed designed by her dear friend, local architect Gary Gardner. But the natural serenity is shattered when out of the blue, right in front of Harry and Deputy Cynthia Cooper, and in broad daylight, Gary is shot to death by a masked motorcyclist.

Outraged by the brazen murder, Harry begins to burrow into her friend’s past—and unearths a pattern of destructive greed reaching far back into Virginia’s post-Revolutionary history. When Harry finds incriminating evidence, the killer strikes again.

Heedless of her own safety, Harry follows a trail of clues to a construction site in Richmond, where the discovery of mysterious remains has recently halted work. Aided as always by her loyal, if opinionated, companions, crime-solving cats Mrs. Murphy and Pewter, and Tee Tucker the Corgi, Harry hunts for a link between the decades-old dead, the recently violently deceased—and ancient secrets that underlie everything. And while other deaths are narrowly averted in a flurry of fur, the killer remains at large—ever more desperate and dangerous. The deep-rooted legacy of corruption that’s been exposed can never be buried again. But if Harry keeps pursuing the terrible truth, she may be digging her own grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Brothers in Blood: The True Account of the Georgia Massacre*



  






*A “gripping, emotionally charged” account of a brutal crime committed by escaped prisoners from an Edgar Award–winning author (Los Angeles Times Book Review).*

In 1973, six members of the Alday family were brutally murdered in their home in Donalsonville, Georgia, by fugitives who escaped from a Maryland prison and broke in to the Alday’s house. Two of the escapees were brothers, and they picked up another one of their siblings, only fifteen years old, along the way. The governor at the time—future president Jimmy Carter—called it “the most heinous crime in Georgia.”

This true account looks at the entire story: not only the unspeakable massacre and its aftermath, but the horrifying backstories and motives of the various perpetrators—one of whom would finally be executed thirty years later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Joan *



  






*Inspired by the true story of a female spy, this is “an infectious page-turner, as crafty and nuanced and impassioned as any classic thriller” (The National).*

Inspired by the true story of Melita Norwood, unmasked as the KGB’s longest-serving British spy in 1999, at age eighty-seven, _Red Joan_ centers on the deeply conflicted life of a young physicist during the Second World War.

Talented and impressionable, Cambridge undergraduate Joan Stanley befriends the worldly Sonya, whose daring history is at odds with Joan’s provincial upbringing. Joan also feels a growing attraction toward Leo, Sonya’s mysterious and charismatic cousin. Sonya and Leo, known communist sympathizers with ties to Russia and Germany, interpret wartime loyalty in ways Joan can only begin to fathom.

As nations throughout the continent fall to fascism, Joan is enlisted into an urgent project that will change the course of the war—and the world—forever. Risking both career and conscience, leaking information to the Soviets while struggling to maintain her own semblance of morality, Joan is caught at a crossroads in which all paths lead to the same endgame: the deployment of the atomic bomb.

Life during wartime, however, is often ambiguous, and when—decades later—MI5 agents appear at her doorstep, Joan must reaffirm the cost of the choices she made and face the cold truth: our deepest secrets have a way of dragging down those we love most.

The basis of the film starring Judi Dench and Sophie Cookson, this is “a brilliant spy novel, with [a] deft, involving plot . . . Tense, beautifully pitched, and very moving” (_Marie Claire_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Leave No Trace (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 5)*



  






*FBI handler Meg Jennings and her search-and-rescue K-9 partner are heading south where it’s hunting season. But this time the prey is human.

“For dog lovers and action fans. Dogs-in-action junkies will be transported.”
—Kirkus Reviews

“Fascinating…Fans will look forward to Meg’s further adventures.”
—Publishers Weekly*

One arrow through the heart could be a tragic hunting accident. A second one, within days, looks more like a crime. That’s when Meg Jennings and Brian Foster of the FBI’s Forensic Canine Unit head to Georgia to investigate. With their dogs Hawk and Lacey, Meg and Brian are enlisted to follow the scent of a killer. At first, nothing seems to connect the two victims–a county commissioner and State Patrol officer. But the blood sport around the southern town of Blue Ridge is just beginning.

As the body count rises, the compound bow killer becomes even more elusive, appearing and vanishing like a ghost. However, with each new slaying Meg is beginning to suspect the grim design that’s escalating in the shadows. At its heart, a tragic event that reaches back nearly two centuries in Georgia’s history is now turning Blue Ridge into a hunting ground. But as Meg gets closer to solving the puzzle, the closer she is to stepping into the crosshairs of an elusive murderer with deadly aim, and motives as deep and dark as the woods . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bluegate Fields (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 6)*



  






*From a New York Times–bestselling author, Charlotte and Thomas Pitt must solve the case of a young gentleman’s sordid murder—before an innocent man hangs.*
The naked body of an aristocratic youth turns up in the sewers beneath Bluegate Fields, one of London’s most notorious slums. But Arthur Waybourne had been drowned in his bath, not in the Thames. More shocking still was that the boy had been sexually violated and infected with syphilis before he was murdered. Despite Inspector Thomas Pitt’s efforts to fully investigate the crime, the family closes ranks, stonewalling Pitt, leaving him to wonder what they are hiding. All evidence points to Arthur’s tutor, Jerome, as the murderer. The courts agree and Jerome is sentenced to hang. Pitt and his wife, Charlotte, don’t believe the answer is so simple. But if not Jerome, then who molested and infected the boy? To learn the truth, Charlotte uses her familiarity with the upper classes to draw aside the curtain of lies, while Pitt defies his superior and the boy’s family to follow a trail that leads him into the foulest streets of London through a web of deceit involving male prostitution and pedophilia. In a race against time, Thomas and Charlotte must find the real killer to save Jerome from the hangman’s noose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Breakdown (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 15)*



  






*A strange crime gets V.I. Warshawski involved with some of Chicago’s most rich and powerful players in this thriller from New York Times bestselling author Sara Paretsky.*

When a group of Chicago tweens holds a ritual in an abandoned cemetery, they stumble on an actual corpse—stabbed through the heart in a vampire-style slaying. V.I. Warshawski arrives on the scene to escort the girls home–but protecting them places her at the tangled center of the investigation. And the girls include daughters of some of Chicago’s most powerful families: the grandfather of one, Chaim Salanter, is among the world’s wealthiest men; the mother of another, Sophy Durango, is running for the United States Senate.

For V.I., the questions multiply faster than the answers. Is the killing linked to a hostile media campaign against Durango—or to Salanter’s childhood in Nazi-occupied Lithuania? As V.I. struggles to find an answer, she finds herself fighting enemies who are no less terrifying for being all too human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Arsonist's Handbook: A Gripping Psychological Thriller*



  






*From USA Today Bestseller L.A. Detwiler comes a twisted psychological thriller burning with secrets.*

_“Let him burn. Let them burn. Let it all burn.”_
*
A disturbing family business passed down…*

At sixteen, Jameson Wills has never known his father. When he finds an old journal in the attic, though, he discovers some malicious truths about the man who disappeared long ago. As he reads about his father’s secret addiction to arson, Jameson begins to wonder if the desire to burn is in his blood. But searching for a connection to his father might lead him down a path of no return.

*grief-stricken businessman looking for vengeance…*

Pete Andrews’ infant son has just died in a fire. When the police deem it the work of an arsonist, Pete decides he will stop at nothing to find justice for his son. But as his sinister past emerges, will he go too far in his quest for revenge? _Two men. One arsonist. Choices that will change their lives forever._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Devious (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 7)*



  






*A serial killer targets New Orleans nuns in this “nail-biting tale of dangerous secrets and deadly passions” by the #1 New York Times bestselling author (Booklist).*

When New Orleans detective Reuben Montoya is called to investigate the murder of a nun, he's shocked to recognize the victim. Sister Camille was his high school girlfriend. And she’s just been found on the altar of St. Marguerite's cathedral…viciously garroted.

Before devoting herself to god, Camille had a knack for making bad choices. She joined the convent after falling for her sister Valerie’s soon-to-be ex-husband. But as Val—a former Texas cop—digs into Camille's murder, she realizes how little she really knew about her sister and their shared past.

As more women of the church are found brutally slaughtered, no one is beyond suspicion—not even Friar Francis O’Toole. And no one is safe—least of all Valerie. Because this killer knows all, forgives nothing, and will not rest until Valerie becomes the next to pay for her sins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inventology: How We Dream Up Things That Change the World*



  






*Find out where great ideas come from in this “delightful account of how inventors do what they do” (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

A father cleans up after his toddler and imagines a cup that won’t spill. An engineer watches people using walkie-talkies and has an idea. A doctor figures out how to deliver patients to the operating room before they die.

By studying inventions like these—the sippy cup, the cell phone, and an ingenious hospital bed —we can learn how people imagine their way around “impossible” problems to discover groundbreaking answers. Pagan Kennedy reports on how these enduring methods can be adapted to the twenty-first century, as millions of us deploy tools like crowdfunding, big data, and 3-D printing to find hidden opportunities.

_Inventology_ uses the stories of inventors and surprising research to reveal the steps that produce innovation. Recent advances in technology and communication have placed us at the cusp of a golden age; it’s now more possible than ever before to transform ideas into actuality. _Inventology_ is a must-read for designers, artists, makers—and anyone else who is curious about creativity. By identifying the steps of the invention process, Kennedy reveals the imaginative tools required to solve our most challenging problems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1942: The Year That Tried Men's Souls*



  






*America’s first year in World War II, chronicled in this “page-turner” by the Pulitzer Prize–nominated author of Forrest Gump and The Generals (Publishers Weekly).*

On December 7, 1941, an unexpected attack on American territory pulled an unprepared country into a terrifying new brand of warfare. To the generation of Americans who lived through it, the Second World War was the defining event of the twentieth century, and the defining moments of that war were played out in the year 1942.

This account covers the Allies’ relentless defeats as the Axis overran most of Europe, North Africa, and the Far East. But by midyear the tide began to turn. The United States finally went on the offensive in the Pacific. In the West, the British defeated Rommel’s panzer divisions at El Alamein while the US Army began to push the Germans out of North Africa. By the year’s end, the smell of victory was in the air.

_1942_, told with Winston Groom’s accomplished storyteller’s eye, allows us into the admirals’ strategy rooms, onto the battlefronts, and into the heart of a nation at war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clara's War: One Girl's Story of Survival*



  






*In the classic vein of The Diary of Anne Frank—a heart-wrenching and inspiring story of a life lived in fear and cramped quarters—Clara’s War is a true story of the Holocaust.*

Cara Kramer was a typical Polish-Jewish teenager from a small town at the outbreak of the Second World War. When the Germans invaded, Clara's family was taken in by the Becks, a _Volksdeutsche_ (ethnically German) family from their town. Mrs. Beck worked as Clara's family's housekeeper. Mr. Beck was known to be an alcoholic, a womanizer, and a vocal anti-Semite. But on hearing that Jewish families were being led into the woods and shot, Beck sheltered the Kramers and two other Jewish families.

Eighteen people in all lived in a bunker dug out of the Becks' basement. Fifteen-year-old Clara kept a diary during the twenty terrifying months she spent in hiding, writing down details of their unpredictable life—from the house's catching fire to Mr. Beck's affair with Clara's neighbor; from the nightly SS drinking sessions in the room above to the small pleasure of a shared Christmas carp.

Against all odds, Clara lived to tell her story, and her diary is now part of the permanent col-lection of the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum in Washington, D.C.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hell's Angels: The True Story of the 303rd Bomb Group in World War II*



  






*The true story of World War 2’s legendary Hell’s Angels—the 8th Air Force’s 303rd Bomb Group.*

Although the United States declared war against Germany in December 1941, a successful assault on Nazi-occupied Europe could not happen until Germany’s industrial and military might were crippled. The first target was the Luftwaffe—the most powerful and battle-hardened air force in the world. The United States Army Air Forces joined with Great Britain’s already-engaged Royal Air Force to launch a strategic air campaign that ultimately brought the Luftwaffe to its knees. One of the standout units of this campaign was the legendary 303rd Bomb Group—Hell’s Angels.

This is the 303rd’s story, as told by the men who made it what it was. Taking their name from their B-17 of the same name, they became one of the most distinguished and important air combat units in history. The dramatic and terrible air battles they fought against Germany ultimately changed the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shockwave (Star Kingdom Book 1)*



  






*What if being a hero was encoded in your genes?

And nobody told you?*

Casmir Dabrowski would laugh if someone asked him that. After all, he had to build a robot to protect himself from bullies when he was in school.

Fortunately, life is a little better these days. He’s an accomplished robotics engineer, a respected professor, and he almost never gets picked on in the lunchroom. But he’s positive heroics are for other people.

Until robot assassins stride onto campus and try to kill him.

Forced to flee the work he loves and the only home he’s ever known, Casmir catches the first ship into space, where he hopes to buy time to figure out who wants him dead and why. If he can’t, he’ll never be able to return home.

But he soon finds himself entangled with bounty hunters, mercenaries, and pirates, including the most feared criminal in the Star Kingdom: Captain Tenebris Rache.

Rache could snap his spine with one cybernetically enhanced finger, but he may be the only person with the answer Casmir desperately needs:

What in his genes is worth killing for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Asylum: A Star Kingdom Science Fiction Adventure Novel *



  






A young woman with cybernetic upgrades, Mari Moonrazor has decided to flee the restrictive machine-worshipping cult she was raised in. She longs to know what it’s like to live among normal humans and experience simple biological pleasures like consuming alcohol, kissing a boy, and—most importantly—eating chocolate.

But her mother, the infamous astroshaman leader Kyla Moonrazor, is determined to get her back, even if it means sending a bounty hunter after her.

Mari’s only hope for freedom is to be granted asylum from the leaders of the powerful Star Kingdom. First, she must prove that she has knowledge and resources she can offer them. Second, she has to earn their trust.

This all would have been easier if her people hadn’t bombed their planet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Melody: A First Contact Techno-Thriller*



  






*2021 San Diego Book Award Winner!


A melody from the stars can save humanity, but only if Stephen can awaken the alien within…*
Childhood therapy cured Stephen Fisher of disturbing visions and the delusion of having come from another world. But when his daughter obsesses over a star in the night sky, he fears that his genetic legacy may have burdened her with the same illness. His sanity is then shattered when he loses his child and the military abducts him claiming that she recorded a song broadcast from another world.

A voice inside Stephen’s head convinces him that he can bring his daughter back to life. What he discovers instead is a stunning truth about himself, his child’s destiny, and fate of the entire human race…

_Melody_ is a riveting and thought-provoking science fiction novel. If you like first contact scenarios and action-filled pages, then you’ll love David Hoffer’s otherworldly adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dragoneer Trilogy: Books 1 - 3 of The Dragoneer Series: A Collection of Dragons of Cadwaller Novels *



  






*The world needs courage. One woman steps forward.*

When her father is injured, Trysten is ready to lead the dragon riders of Aerona in defense of their village. But the laws of the kingdom forbid women from bonding with dragons.

Never one to let archaic rules stand in her way, Trysten persists. With the fate of Aerona weyr uncertain, and an emboldened enemy approaching, Trysten is the hero that is needed.

The Dragoneer Trilogy contains the complete first three novels of The Dragoneer series. Enjoyed by fans of Anne McCaffrey, the series featuring strong women, hope for a better future, and an unfolding supernatural mystery. Appropriate for most ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Broken Spine (A Beloved Bookroom Mystery Book 1)*



  






*The first in an exciting new series featuring Trudell Becket, a spunky librarian who will stop at nothing to save her beloved books and catch a killer!*

Trudell Becket, book-loving librarian, finds herself in a bind when the library where she works is turned into a state-of-the-art bookless library. In a rare move of rebellion, Trudell rescues hundreds of her library's beloved books slated for the recycle center. She sets up a secret book room in the library's basement and opens it to anyone who shares her love of the printed book.

When the town councilman, who was the vocal proponent of the library's transformation into a "futuristic technological center," is crushed under an overturned shelf of DVDs, Trudell becomes the police's prime suspect for his murder. She was the only person in the library at the time of his death, or so the police believe. But that's not true. For the past month, Trudell had been letting a few dozen residents into the building through the basement entrance so they could read and check out the printed books.

But if she tells the police about the backdoor patrons who were in the library at the time of the murder, she'd have to explain about the secret book room and risk losing the books. In order to protect herself from being arrested for a murder she didn't commit, Trudell--with the help of a group of dedicated readers--decides to investigate. She quickly discovers you can't always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Accidental Familiar Complete Box Set: Books 1 - 5 Plus Prequel *



  






The Complete Accidental Familiar Series (including the prequel) all between two virtual covers!
When Aunt Opal became the lead suspect in a murder investigation, I needed access to magic. Fast.

The trouble was, not only was I the youngest witch in the Ravenswind family, I was also the one with the least power. Actually, to say I had any power at all would be an overstatement. Magic seemed to have passed me by at birth.

There was a way, however, to possibly change that. Aunt Opal had been trying to get me to claim a familiar for years now. Familiars were known to help enhance a witch's magic.

So why was I dragging my feet on getting one? Well, mostly because cats make me sneeze like crazy. But hey, what's a little sneezing in the midst of a family crisis? One makes sacrifices for family, right?

So I found a little black kitty at an animal shelter. And wonder of wonders, he didn't make me sneeze. That was the good news.

The bad news? He wasn't exactly what he seemed to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalking Ground (A Timber Creek K-9 Mystery Book 2) *



  






*A murder investigation takes Mattie Cobb and her canine partner, Robo, into the Colorado mountains—where the brutal winter landscape conceals an equally brutal killer*

When Deputy Ken Brody's sweetheart goes missing in the mountains outside Timber Creek, Mattie Cobb and Robo are called to search. But it's mid-October and a dark snow storm is brewing over the high country—and they're already too late. By the time they find her body, the storm has broken and the snow is coming down hard.

While Brody hikes down to bring back the forensics team and veterinarian Cole Walker gathers supplies to protect them from the storm, Mattie and Robo find themselves alone, guarding the gravesite overnight in the dead of the early winter. And that's only the first long, dark night in a series of them, because as their investigation develops, Mattie, Robo, Brody, and Cole find themselves in the middle of the killer's stalking ground—with no way out unless they can catch a predator more deadly than any natural threat.

Filled with tension, excitement, and heart, this new installment in Mizushima's much lauded series will send a chill down every reader's spine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect Family: An unputdownable psychological thriller with a heartstopping twist*



  






*‘Mummy, she’s gone…’

Gemma Ballantine* is getting ready for work one morning when her eldest child comes running down the stairs, saying the words every mother dreads.

The front door is open. And *her six-year-old daughter has disappeared*. Frantic with fear, Gemma starts a nail-biting search for her little girl.

After what feels like forever, her mother-in-law *Diane* finds Katie wandering lost a few streets away. Relieved to have her youngest child back in her arms, breathing in the sweet scent of her hair, *Gemma thinks the nightmare is over.*

But then her perfect family starts to fall apart.

And she realises it’s only just beginning…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fresh Doubt (Ingrid Skyberg Book 1)*



  






*How can you be sure when someone is lying?*


Ingrid Skyberg is a brilliant FBI agent working out of the US Embassy in London. She took a job in England to put some distance between her and the past, but this new case is forcing painful memories to the surface.

An American student at an elite London college is in police custody, suspected of murdering her roommate. Convinced something sinister is happening on campus, Ingrid enters a world of deadly mind games to hunt for the real killer, in defiance of both her new boss and the Metropolitan Police. Isolated and out on a limb, Ingrid is driven by events from her past to keep digging, but the deeper she gets, the more elaborate the lies become. When she uncovers a sinister experiment within the college’s psychology department, Ingrid is in far more danger than she realizes.

To get to the truth before it’s too late, Ingrid must work out who – if anyone – she can really trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kill Plan (Ingrid Skyberg Book 2)*



  






*A serial killer has a plan...and Ingrid is part of it.*
A banker is found dead at his desk in the City of London. Then a heavily tattooed body washes up in the Thames. Now someone is after Ingrid. At first these crimes seem unrelated, but they are all the work of an audacious serial killer working on both sides of the Atlantic.

Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, the FBI’s criminal investigator in London, is one of the toughest agents ever to come out of Quantico. She’s resilient, resourceful and a bit of a renegade, but she’s never been tested like this before. With no help from her colleagues at the US embassy, Ingrid is running out of time to unmask the killer before he strikes again. But she can only do that if she can stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Hurt (Ingrid Skyberg Book 3)*



  






*He killed his daughter. Now he's taken his son.*
Ingrid Skyberg joined the FBI to bring one man to justice: the man who abducted her best friend when she was fourteen. It’s been eighteen years and she’s never stopped looking for him… or for the friend who has never been seen since. Today’s the day she’s finally going to get some answers.

But before she gets the phone call she’s always dreaded, Ingrid—the FBI’s criminal investigator in London—receives orders from the Pentagon to track down a pilot who has gone AWOL from a US Air Force base in rural Suffolk. Accused of murdering his baby daughter, he’s now abducted his eight-year-old son and gone on the run.

Ingrid must act fast to stop the pilot doing something no one will forgive him for, but a terrifying turn of events lands Ingrid in the greatest danger, just as haunting memories from the past threaten to engulf her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shoot First (Ingrid Skyberg Book 4)*



  






*A teenage girl disappears after witnessing a gangland murder in Chicago.*


Nine months later and heavily pregnant she arrives in England… only to disappear again.

Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, working out of the US embassy in London, has just two days to find the girl and get her to testify or else a brutal killer walks free. But Ingrid isn’t the only one looking for the girl, and a gang war that started on the streets of Chicago is about to explode in the peaceful English countryside.

With no leads, no back-up and hardly any time, Ingrid is pushed to the limit. Under pressure and against the clock, her judgement is clouded just at the moment she must make a decision that will change her life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Spy Thief (Ben Sign Mystery Book 5) *



  






The most vital secrets of Great Britain are being stolen and sold to hostile foreign agencies. The perpetrator is an ingenious and ruthless high-ranking British official, code name The Thief. The identity of the traitor is unknown, but it is established he is one of five suspects. Brilliant strategist and former MI6 spy Ben Sign is discretely commissioned to investigate the security breach and neutralise The Thief. In trying to solve the mystery, Sign realises he is facing the most formidable opponent he has ever encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Game (Victor the Assassin Book 3)*



  






*OPENING MOVE.*

After executing a hit on a fellow assassin in Algiers, Victor—the world's deadliest hit man—is contracted by the CIA for an assignment that will take him across Europe to the blood-stained streets of Rome...and straight into hell.

*COUNTER MOVE.*

Victor must pose as his previous—and very much dead—target to figure out who the killer’s next victim was going to be. But what was supposed to be a quick operation soon becomes much more complicated and treacherous.

*FINAL MOVE.*

Forced to work with a group of ruthless mercenaries, Victor will face a choice he would rather not make: do the right thing, or sacrifice the only thing in the world he truly cares about—his own life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*True Blue*



  






*As former D.C cop Mace Perry investigates a mysterious high-profile homicide in a last-ditch attempt to get her badge back, she finds herself on a collision course with the dark side of national security in this New York Times bestseller.
*
Mason "Mace" Perry was a firebrand cop on the D.C. police force until she was kidnapped and framed for a crime -- and then spent two years in prison. Now she's back on the outside and focused on one mission: to be a cop once more.
Her only shot to be a true blue again is to solve a major case on her own. But even with her police chief sister on her side, she'll have to work in the shadows: A vindictive U.S. attorney will stop at nothing to send Mace back to jail. Enter Roy Kingman . . .

A young D.C. lawyer, Roy meets Mace after the murder of one of the firm's female partners. Soon Roy and Mace are investigating together -- and uncovering surprising secrets from both the private and public sectors of the nation's capital.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Saving Faith *



  






*When lobbyist Faith Lockhart stumbles upon a corruption scheme at the highest levels of government, she becomes a dangerous witness who the most powerful men in the world will go to any lengths to silence in this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller.
*
In a secluded house not far from Washington, D.C., the FBI is interviewing one of the most important witnesses it has ever had: a young woman named Faith Lockhart. For Faith has done too much, knows too much, and will tell too much.

Feared by some of the most powerful men in the world, Faith has been targeted to die. But when a private investigator walks into the middle of the assassination attempt, the shooting suddenly goes wrong, and an FBI agent is killed. Now Faith Lockhart must flee for her life--with her story, her deadly secret, and an unknown man she's forced to trust...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Simple Truth*



  






*When cop-turned-attorney John Fiske comes to Washington to investigate his brother's murder, he unearths decades-old secrets and discovers the truth is anything but simple in this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller.
*
It's never what it seems...

Young attorney Michael Fiske broke the law when he took Rufus Harms's prison letter from the Supreme Court. But he also sealed his own fate. Suddenly everyone who has anything to do with Harms or his appeal mysteriously dies. Now Michael's brother John, a cop turned attorney, comes to Washington to find out why his brother was murdered--and what it had to do with a crime that Harms committed twenty-five years before. But the one man who can help John, the one man who knows what really happened more than two decades ago--and why--has escaped from prison and is running for his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Red Prince: The Life of John of Gaunt, the Duke of Lancaster*



  






*A TIMES AND SUNDAY TIMES BEST BOOK OF 2021

‘The Red Prince announces Helen Carr as one of the most exciting new voices in narrative history.’ Dan Jones*

Son of Edward III, brother to the Black Prince, father to Henry IV and the sire of all the Tudors. Always close to the English throne, John of Gaunt left a complex legacy. Too rich, too powerful, too haughty… did he have his eye on his nephew’s throne? Why was he such a focus of hate in the Peasants’ Revolt? In examining the life of a pivotal medieval figure, Helen Carr paints a revealing portrait of a man who held the levers of power on the English and European stage, passionately upheld chivalric values, pressed for the Bible to be translated into English, patronised the arts, ran huge risks to pursue the woman he loved… and, according to Shakespeare, gave the most beautiful of all speeches on England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Retribution: The Soviet Reconquest of Central Ukraine, 1943*



  






Making use of the extensive memoirs of German and Russian soldiers to bring their story to life, the narrative follows on from _On A Knife's Edge_, which described the encirclement and destruction of the German Sixth Army at Stalingrad and the offensives and counter-offensives that followed throughout the winter of 1942–43. Beginning towards the end of the Battle of Kursk, _Retribution _explores the massive Soviet offensive that followed Operation _Zitadelle,_ which saw depleted and desperate German troops forced out of Central Ukraine. In this title, Buttar describes in detail the little-known series of near-constant battles that saw a weakened German army confronted by a tactically sophisticated force of over six million Soviet troops. As a result, the Wehrmacht was driven back to the Dnepr and German forces remaining in the Taman Peninsula south of Rostov withdrew into the Crimea, a retreat which would become one of many in the months that followed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Last Stand at Khe Sanh: The U.S. Marines' Finest Hour in Vietnam*



  






*The riveting story of the heroic three-month defense of Khe Sanh by 6,000 Marines--an epic confrontation at a pivotal moment in America's war in Vietnam*

_Last Stand at Khe Sanh_ is a vivid, fast-paced account of the dramatic 1968 confrontation, when 6,000 US Marines held off 30,000 North Vietnamese Army regulars at a remote mountain stronghold. Based on extensive archival research and more than 100 interviews with participants, author Gregg Jones captures the courage and camaraderie of the defenders and delivers the fullest account yet of this epic battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Planetfall (A Planetfall Novel Book 1)*



  






*From the Hugo Award-winning author of Between Two Thorns comes the first novel in a captivating science fiction series where a secret withheld to protect humanity’s future may lead to its undoing…

“Cathartic and transcendent.”—The New York Times

“An exceptionally engaging novel that explores the complex relationship between mythology and science.”—The Washington Post
*
Renata Ghali believed in Lee Suh-Mi’s vision of a world far beyond Earth, calling to humanity. A planet promising to reveal the truth about our place in the cosmos, untainted by overpopulation, pollution, and war. Ren believed in that vision enough to give up everything to follow Suh-Mi into the unknown.

More than twenty-two years have passed since Ren and the rest of the faithful braved the starry abyss and established a colony at the base of an enigmatic alien structure where Suh-Mi has since resided, alone. All that time, Ren has worked hard as the colony's 3-D printer engineer, creating the tools necessary for human survival in an alien environment, and harboring a devastating secret.

Ren continues to perpetuate the lie forming the foundation of the colony for the good of her fellow colonists, despite the personal cost. Then a stranger appears, far too young to have been part of the first planetfall, a man who bears a remarkable resemblance to Suh-Mi.

The truth Ren has concealed since planetfall can no longer be hidden. And its revelation might tear the colony apart...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shan Takhu Legacy Box Set - With an Extra Bonus Story*



  






*It waits in the darkness.*

Beyond Neptune, a routine prospecting mission explodes into chaos and throws Commander Jephora Cochrane and his crew into a crisis that will test their experience to the limit.

After crash-landing on the surface of an icy asteroid Cochrane’s crew discovers an ancient artifact that may hold the key to stopping a battle destined to shred civilization. Yet an attempt to rescue the crew of the _Jakob Waltz_ brings civil war to the edge of the Solar System, and catches Commander Cochrane between an emerging authoritarian regime and a desperate fleet of resistance forces.

Understanding the power of the ancient Shan Takhu technology may be the only hope for the future of humanity, but first Cochrane must defeat the warships that will stop at nothing to control the power of the alien structure they’ve discovered.

With no choices left, they have to keep the exploding war from burying the Legacy of the Shan Takhu back into the ice from which it came.

Come along on the journey and discover how eleven unlikely heroes will have the strength to change the destiny of humanity.

Read the complete trilogy of the Shan Takhu Legacy and enjoy a special vignette published for the first time in this set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Timebound [Kindle in Motion] (The Chronos Files Book 1) *



  






*An Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award winner—Grand Prize and Young Adult Fiction.*

When Kate Pierce-Keller’s grandmother gives her a strange blue medallion and speaks of time travel, sixteen-year-old Kate assumes the old woman is delusional. But it all becomes horrifyingly real when a murder in the past


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gunpowder Express (A Widowmaker Jones Western Book 3) *



  






*TIME TO MEET THE WIDOWMAKER*

Vulture City is home to a prosperous gold mine and every bad man in the Arizona Territory knows it. Nearly every stagecoach attempting to deliver the gold to the railroad at Maricopa has been ambushed on the trail—a trail known as the Gunpowder Express for the bullet-riddled bodies along the way.

With gold piling up and a lack of volunteers to transport it, the mine owner hires Newt “Widowmaker” Jones to ride shotgun on the next stage. Foolhardy and desperate for money, Newt joins three other guards—and a passenger, Jenny Silks, a stubborn firebrand with her own stake in seeing the delivery through. But waiting on the Gunpowder Express is Irish Jack O’Harrigan and his band of outlaws. There’s not a soul alive he wouldn’t think twice about putting six feet under. But he’s never traded lead with the man known as Widowmaker . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*This Side of Hell (A Widowmaker Jones Western Book 4)*



  






*THE WIDOWMAKER MEETS POKER ALICE.

The most famous lady gambler of the Old West teams up with Widowmaker Jones in a doomed search for lost treasure, a deadly trek through the desert—and a dangerous alliance with the greatest gunslingers in history . . .

IT’S A MATCH MADE IN HELL.*

Card player extraordinaire Poker Alice knows when to hold ’em, when to fold ’em, and when to team up with master gunman Newt “Widowmaker” Jones. She’s betting on Jones to protect her—and her money—on a treasure hunt in the California desert. Legend has it that a shipwreck is buried in the Salton sands. Some say it’s a Spanish galleon that got stuck when the sea ran dry. Other says it’s a Chinese junk full of pearls or a Viking ship filled with Aztec treasure. Either way, a lot of very mean and dangerously violent folks would kill to find it. Which is why Poker Alice needs the Widowmaker. In this game, it’s winner takes all. Losers die . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in an English Village (A Beryl and Edwina Mystery Book 1) *



  






_As friends, the boisterous and brash American Beryl couldn’t be less alike than the prim and proper British Edwina. But as sleuths in an England recovering from the Great War, they’re the perfect match . . ._

1920: Flying in the face of convention, legendary American adventuress Beryl Helliwell never fails to surprise and shock. The last thing her adoring public would expect is that she craves some peace and quiet. The humdrum hamlet of Walmsley Parva in the English countryside seems just the ticket. And, honestly, until America comes to its senses and repeals Prohibition, Beryl has no intention of returning stateside and subjecting herself to bathtub gin.

For over three decades, Edwina Davenport has lived comfortably in Walmsley Parva, but the post–World War I bust has left her in dire financial straits and forced her to advertise for a lodger. When her long-lost school chum Beryl arrives on her doorstep—actually crashes into it in her red motorcar—Edwina welcomes her old friend as her new roommate.

But her idyllic hometown has a hidden sinister side, and when the two friends are drawn in, they decide to set up shop as private inquiry agents, helping Edwina to make ends meet and satisfying Beryl’s thirst for adventure. Now this odd couple will need to put their heads together to catch a killer—before this sleepy English village becomes their final resting place . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Beat & Kick Back (The Kate Brannigan Mysteries)*



  






*Diamond Dagger Award-Winning Author: Two mysteries introducing a Thai boxing, rock-and-roll female private detective from Manchester, England…*

As a favor to her rock journalist boyfriend, Kate Branningan agrees to track down missing song-writer Moira Pollock, a search that takes her into some of the seediest parts of Leeds and Bradford. But little does she realize that finding Moira is only a prelude to murder. Juggling her other cases, including a search to uncover the source of counterfeit luxury goods, Brannigan finds herself for the first time on the trail of a killer.

In _Kick Back_, Kate Brannigan investigates the bizarre case of the missing conservatories. Before long she’s up to her neck in crooked land deals, mortgage scams, financial chicanery, and murder. But when a favor for a friend puts Kate’s own life in danger, bizarre is not the first word she thinks of…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last Witness: A gripping crime thriller you won't be able to put down *



  






*What if you made one mistake and it came back to kill you?

When Met Police Detective Troy McEwen is found dead in his home the official verdict is suicide. But his friend and fellow detective, Zac, believes it was murder. And he thinks he might be next on the killer’s list.*

If Troy didn’t take his own life, then who did? As he investigates, Zac discovers a link to an incident from decades earlier. Mistakes were made that day. Lives were lost and secrets kept. Until now…

As more people who were there on that fateful day are found dead, Zac knows that the killer is closing in on him…

*A tense crime thriller for fans of Lee Child, Mark Billingham and Mark Dawson. Last Witness is a gripping, fast-paced thriller that will have you hooked from the first page.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death Is My Comrade (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 10) *



  






*With a body in his office and a pocketful of secrets, Drum heads to Moscow*
Eugenie is seventeen, with long legs, blond hair, and an appetite for misery. Daughter of a corrupt millionaire, she has bounced around Europe’s finest boarding schools, and Chester Drum knows she’s trouble the moment he sees her tearing her blouse to implicate Ilya Alluliev, a Russian diplomat, in rape. The man came to give her a message, an envelope that quickly finds its way to Drum’s safe. Inside is an unsigned note claiming that a Russian Nobel Prize–winning poet is in grave danger. As soon as he reads it, Drum joins the poet on the Kremlin’s hit list. The next day, Drum goes to his office and finds Alluliev on the floor, shot dead. The police cannot help him; Drum will find answers only behind the Iron Curtain. At the height of the Cold War, Drum will risk his life for the sake of a fire-eyed teen with a heart made of ice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Peril Is My Pay (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 11)*



  






*In Rome for the Olympics, Drum witnesses an assassination*
When he was in college, Kyle Ryder picked up athletic records effortlessly. Now he picks up girls. An Olympic-quality javelin thrower, he has recently fallen for a Czechoslovakian Amazon named Hilda, whose weapon of choice is the discus. On the eve of the Rome summer Olympics, Kyle’s father hires private detective Chester Drum to follow his son. He doesn’t mind the girl—it’s her Soviet handlers who make him nervous. The Olympic torch hasn’t even been lit when their love affair takes its first casualty. Their Italian go-between, Signor Mozzoni, is crossing the street when a Citroën runs him down. With their protector dead, Kyle and his girlfriend vanish. If Drum doesn’t find the missing athletes quickly, the Soviet trainers will give them a workout from which they’ll never recover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*City of Fallen Angels: detective noir set in a suffocating LA heat wave*



  






Summer, 1962. A scorching heat wave is suffocating L.A. PI John Keegan is offered a small fortune to find a beautiful woman from a set of photographs. He refuses; the job seems suspicious.But the next day the same woman, Eve, turns up, unbidden, on his doorstep. Eve fears for her safety. She is being watched. Before Keegan knows it, someone has been killed with Keegan’s own gun, and he gets sucked into a world of suspicion and betrayal where he’s never quite sure where the truth lies. Before long he’s the prime suspect in a murder he didn’t commit, and all the evidence seems to point in his direction.It’s almost like someone planned it that way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Confessions on the 7:45: A Novel*



  






*INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

From master of suspense Lisa Unger comes a riveting thriller about a chance encounter that unravels a stunning web of lies.*

Selena Murphy is commuting home on the train when she strikes up a conversation with a beautiful stranger in the next seat. The woman introduces herself as Martha and soon confesses that she’s been stuck in an affair with her boss. Selena, in turn, confesses that she suspects her husband is sleeping with the nanny. When the train arrives at Selena’s station, the two women part ways, presumably never to meet again.

Then the nanny disappears.

As Selena is pulled into the mystery of what happened, and as the fractures in her marriage grow deeper, she begins to wonder, who was Martha _really_? But she is hardly prepared for what she’ll discover…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Evidence: An Alex Delaware Novel 24*



  






In a half-built mansion in Los Angeles, a watchman stumbles onto the bodies of a young couple—murdered and left in a gruesome postmortem embrace. Veteran homicide cop Milo Sturgis is shocked at the sight: a twisted crime that only Milo and psychologist Alex Delaware can hope to solve. While the female victim’s identity remains in question, her companion is ID’d as eco-friendly architect Desmond Backer, notorious for his power to seduce women. The deeper Milo and Alex dig for clues, the longer the list of suspects grows. But when the investigation veers suddenly in a startling direction, it’s the investigators who may wind up on the wrong end of a cornered predator’s final fury.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Queen: A Novel (The Plantagenet and Tudor Novels)*



  






*From #1 New York Times bestselling author and “queen of royal fiction” (USA TODAY) Philippa Gregory—a dazzling new novel about the intriguing, romantic, and maddening Mary, Queen of Scots.*

Fleeing violent rebellions in Scotland, Mary looks to Queen Elizabeth of England for sanctuary. Though promised protection, Mary, perceived as a serious threat to the English crown, is soon imprisoned by her former friend as a “guest” in the house of George Talbot, Earl of Shrewsbury, and his indomitable wife, Bess of Hardwick. The newly married couple welcomes the condemned queen into their home, certain that serving as her hosts and jailers will bring them an advantage in the cutthroat world of the Elizabethan court.

To their horror, they grow to realize that the task will bankrupt their estate and lose them what little favor they’ve managed to gain as their home becomes the epicenter of intrigue and rebellion against Queen Elizabeth. And Mary is not as hopeless as she appears, manipulating the earl and spinning her own web of treachery and deceit, as she sharpens her weapons to reclaim her Scottish throne—and to take over Queen Elizabeth’s of England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The March of Folly: From Troy to Vietnam *



  






*Pulitzer Prize–winning historian Barbara W. Tuchman, author of the World War I masterpiece The Guns of August, grapples with her boldest subject: the pervasive presence, through the ages, of failure, mismanagement, and delusion in government.
*
Drawing on a comprehensive array of examples, from Montezuma’s senseless surrender of his empire in 1520 to Japan’s attack on Pearl Harbor, Barbara W. Tuchman defines folly as the pursuit by government of policies contrary to their own interests, despite the availability of feasible alternatives. In brilliant detail, Tuchman illuminates four decisive turning points in history that illustrate the very heights of folly: the Trojan War, the breakup of the Holy See provoked by the Renaissance popes, the loss of the American colonies by Britain’s George III, and the United States’ own persistent mistakes in Vietnam. Throughout _The March of Folly,_ Tuchman’s incomparable talent for animating the people, places, and events of history is on spectacular display.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.50

*The Folly of Generals: How Eisenhower's Broad Front Strategy Lengthened World War II*



  






Imagine how many lives would have been saved had the war in Europe finished in December 1944 instead of five months later... David Colley analyzes critical mistakes made by the Allied supreme commander, General Dwight Eisenhower, in the last nine months of the war. He argues that had Eisenhower been more adept at taking advantage of several potential breakthroughs in the Siegfried Line in the fall of 1944 the war in the European Theater of Operations might have ended sooner.

The book details the American penetration of the Siegfried Line in mid-September and their advance into Germany at Wallendorf before the troops were called back. It also examines in detail operations in the Stolberg Corridor and the actions of General Lucian Truscott. It compares the battles at Wallendorf and Stolberg with Operation Market Garden, and assesses the effectiveness of these operations and the use of the troops. Eisenhower later called off another operation in November 1944, already in progress, to cross the Rhine and destroy the German 1st Army north of Strasbourg. American and German generals believe this operation would have shortened the war.

_The Folly of Generals_ explores these potential breakthroughs—along with other strategic and tactical mistakes in the ETO and in Italy, some never before revealed—that might have shortened the war by a considerable margin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Visions of Tomorrow: Science Fiction Predictions that Came True *



  






A fascinating collection of fiction-turned-reality tales. Long before movies like _Minority Report_ and _The Matrix_, the world’s writers have been recording the future as it might exist—and as it turns out, they were right. This bizarre anthology collects the most stunning predictions and imagined inventions here for the first time. _Visions of Tomorrow_ includes “The Land Iron Clads” by H. G. Wells, who described a military tank in 1903—long before it was ever a possibility; “The Yesterday House” by Fritz Leiber, who writes about cloned humans; “Reason” by Isaac Asimov, who predicted solar power could be harnessed by satellites; and many more.

In this stunning anthology of never-before-collected stories, our world’s greatest science fiction writers demonstrate that the truth can be just as strange as fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Thought You Said This Would Work: A Novel *



  






A road trip can drive anyone over the edge—especially two former best friends—in bestselling author Ann Garvin’s funny and poignant novel about broken bonds, messy histories, and the power of forgiveness.

Widowed Samantha Arias hasn’t spoken to Holly Dunfee in forever. It’s for the best. Samantha prefers to avoid conflict. The blisteringly honest Holly craves it. What they still have in common puts them both back on speed dial: a mutual love for Katie, their best friend of twenty-five years, now hospitalized with cancer and needing one little errand from her old college roomies.

It’s simple: travel cross-country together, steal her loathsome ex-husband’s VW camper, find Katie’s diabetic Great Pyrenees at a Utah rescue, and drive him back home to Wisconsin. If it’ll make Katie happy, no favor is too big (one hundred pounds), too daunting (two thousand miles), or too illegal (ish), even when a boho D-list celebrity hitches a ride and drives the road trip in fresh directions.

Samantha and Holly are following every new turn—toward second chances, unexpected romance, and self-discovery—and finally blowing the dust off the secret that broke their friendship. On the open road, they’ll try to put it back together—for themselves, and especially for the love of Katie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mexico: A Novel *



  






Pulitzer Prize–winning author James A. Michener, whose novels hurtle from the far reaches of history to the dark corners of the world, paints an intoxicating portrait of a land whose past and present are as turbulent, fascinating, and colorful as any other on Earth. When an American journalist travels to report on the upcoming duel between two great matadors, he is ultimately swept up in the dramatic story of his own Mexican ancestry—from the brilliance and brutality of the ancients, to the iron fist of the invading Spaniards, to modern Mexico, fighting through dust and bloodshed to build a nation upon the ashes of revolution. Architectural splendors, frenzied bullfights, horrific human sacrifice: Michener weaves them all into an epic human story that ranks with the best of his beloved bestselling novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ice and Bone: Tracking an Alaskan Serial Killer*



  






*“A chilling chronicle of victims brutally murdered by a cold, merciless killer, against a backdrop equally as unforgiving—the Last Frontier” (Henry Lee, author of Presumed Dead).*

On a clear, brisk night in September of 2000, thirty-three-year-old Della Brown was found sexually assaulted and beaten to death inside a filthy, abandoned shed in seedy part of Anchorage, Alaska. She was one of six women, mostly Native Alaskan, slain that year, stoking fears a serial killer was on the loose. A tanned and thuggish twenty-year-old would eventually implicate himself in three of the women’s deaths and confess, in detail, to Della’s murder. Yet, after a three-month trial, Joshua Wade would walk free. In 2007, when Wade kidnapped a well-loved nurse psychologist from her home and then executed her in the remote wilderness of Wasilla, two astute female detectives joined forces to finally bring him to justice.

_Ice and Bone_ is the chilling true account of how a demented murderer initially evaded police and avoided conviction only to slip back into the shadows and kill again. Journalist and writer Monte Francis tells the harrowing story of what eventually led to Wade’s capture, and reveals why the true scope of his murderous rampage is only now, more than a decade later, coming into view.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Indiscretions: A Lesbian Detective Novel (Carpenter/Harding Book 1)*



  






*The Amazon best-selling thriller introducing Detective Jordan Carpenter and Officer Ellie Harding:*

_He’s closer than they think…_

Ellie returns to the job after a vicious attack, determined not to make any more compromises. She wants to become a detective as soon as possible, and she wants Jordan, the star investigator in the Homicide unit. After nearly losing her life, she deserves that much, doesn’t she? Jordan’s life isn’t as perfect as it might look to a casual observer. In a dysfunctional relationship, she is struggling with her attraction to a younger colleague and what’s shaping up to be a nightmare case: A killer who abducts and tortures women he considers immoral. Another woman is missing, and now he has set his sights on one of their own.

They will stop him – whatever it takes...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Word Is Murder: A Novel (A Hawthorne and Horowitz Mystery Book 1)*



  






*SHE PLANNED HER OWN FUNERAL. BUT DID SHE ARRANGE HER OWN MURDER?*

_New York Times_ bestselling author of _Magpie Murders_ and _Moriarty_, Anthony Horowitz has yet again brilliantly reinvented the classic crime novel, this time writing a fictional version of himself as the Watson to a modern-day Holmes.

One bright spring morning in London, Diana Cowper – the wealthy mother of a famous actor - enters a funeral parlor. She is there to plan her own service.

Six hours later she is found dead, strangled with a curtain cord in her own home.

Enter disgraced police detective Daniel Hawthorne, a brilliant, eccentric investigator who’s as quick with an insult as he is to crack a case. Hawthorne needs a ghost writer to document his life; a Watson to his Holmes. He chooses Anthony Horowitz.

Drawn in against his will, Horowitz soon finds himself a the center of a story he cannot control. Hawthorne is brusque, temperamental and annoying but even so his latest case with its many twists and turns proves irresistible. The writer and the detective form an unusual partnership. At the same time, it soon becomes clear that Hawthorne is hiding some dark secrets of his own.

A masterful and tricky mystery that springs many surprises, _The Word is Murde_r is Anthony Horowitz at his very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Longest Night (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*To find his ex-wife’s killer, Drum takes on the Communist Party*
Deirdre Hartsell loved life too much to shoot herself in her pretty head. She’d been a high-society party girl since her days at college, and her two greatest passions were keeping up appearances and having a roaring good time. Women like that don’t kill themselves, and Deirdre’s father wants to prove that his girl didn’t die by her own hand. To get the truth, he hires Washington DC’s sharpest private detective, Chester Drum. After all, Drum knew Deirdre better than anyone—he was married to her. But in a town built on lies, Deirdre lived with more than her fair share of secrets, and the first thing Drum learns is that his late ex-wife was a prominent member of the Communist Party, supporting the local cell with endless donations from her fat checkbook. Did leftist sympathies get Deirdre killed? The truth lies in Venezuela—and Chester Drum has gone farther than that for answers before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mecca for Murder (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*A PI heads from DC to Saudi Arabia to save the life of a client targeted by a hit man.*

Nothing will stop the beautiful Fawzia Totah and her lover, US Army colonel Lyman Tyler, from boarding a plane for the Middle East to make their pilgrimage to Mecca. So Fawzia hires Washington PI Chester Drum to serve as bodyguard until she’s safely out of the country.

But Lyman’s wealthy mother, Davisa, doesn’t want Fawzia to go anywhere safely. The violently bigoted, socially connected woman comes from old Virginia money, and she’s not about to let this former dancer from Jordan risk her precious Southern reputation. Not only is her son prepared to convert to Islam for the woman he loves, he’s also already married. When Davisa hires a hit man to track down Fawzia and take her out, Drum has no choice but to follow. However, Davisa’s motives aren’t as simple as they first seem—and the road to Mecca has a sudden turn no one will see coming.

This is a twisting, fast-paced mystery in the vintage series that “combined elements of the hard-boiled detective story and the international espionage thriller” by a recipient of the Private Eye Writers of America’s lifetime achievement award (_The New York Times_).

Mecca for Murder _is the 2nd book in the Chester Drum Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Killers Are My Meat (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*A drive-by killing puts Drum on the scent of a Washington sex scandal*
When Chester Drum first took a crack at detective work, PI Gil Sprayregan offered to split a case with him, giving the rookie half the fee and more credit than he deserved. Years later, Drum is established and Gil is at the tail end of a long, slow fall,drinking heavily and considering blackmail to make ends meet. When he gets in over his head, Sprayregan’s wife begs Drum to help. But her husband has already taken the first step on the road to oblivion. Drum takes a dinghy out to Sprayregan’s Chesapeake hideout. When they return, a car full of gangsters kills Sprayregan and puts Drum in the hospital. Drum doesn’t mourn the man who gave him his first break, but to the new widow, he owes a debt. No matter how well connected they are, he will break the men who gunned down Gil Sprayregan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder Is My Dish (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*A kidnapped intellectual and a dead partner take Drum to South America*
When Andy Dineen tires of the FBI, he jumps ship for Langley and joins the CIA to fight the Cold War in Berlin. After years in the spy game, he grows sick of the paperwork, and is considering his options when an old friend, private detective Chester Drum, offers him a job. Drum is surprised when his old academy classmate takes him up on it, and shocked when it gets Dineen killed. Dineen’s first and last case is a stint as a bodyguard for a South American intellectual who’s writing an exposé of his nation’s savage dictator. When the strongman’s thugs kidnap the author and bludgeon Dineen, Drum rushes to the hospital just in time to watch his friend die. Avenging Dineen will mean a trip to South America, and infiltrating a palace whose secret police are not half as dangerous as the despot’s daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trouble Is My Name (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*A missing politician sucks Drum into the three-ring circus of Cold War Germany*
On the eve of becoming a vice-presidential candidate, Fred Severing vanishes in Germany, where he made his name twelve years earlier during the madness that followed World War II. To find the American, his party hires globe-trotting private detective Chester Drum, and it isn’t long before Drum’s investigation lands him in the Rhine River along with an elderly war criminal. Drum is meeting with Wilhelm Rust, a mid-level ex-Nazi, when Communist spies storm their boat. Drum jumps into the river, taking Rust with him, and inadvertently saves the ex-Nazi’s life. His investigation may be all wet, but Drum isn’t one to quit. Finding Severing will mean lying to West Germans, East Germans, and Nazis, and perfecting the triple-cross that is the favorite pastime of European Cold Warriors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Violence Is My Business (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 6) *



  






*To recover his license, Drum must unlock the mystery of a professor’s suicide*
Duncan Hadley Lord seems too happy to kill himself. But then, he has no reason to sleep around, either. For three months the history professor has carried on an affair with a call girl, and for the last few weeks Chester Drum and his partner, rookie PI Jerry Trowbridge, have watched him do it. When Lord steps onto a fourth-story window ledge on Homecoming night, Drum gets through the police cordon just in time to watch the professor fall to earth. An embittered local sheriff, convinced that Drum and his partner were blackmailing the professor, has their license revoked. To salvage his business, Drum must find the real reason for Lord’s suicide. He has tangled with politicians, thieves, and spies, but no detective can truly know treachery until he steps into the hallowed halls of a college campus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Terror Is My Trade (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 7)*



  






*Crossing the Atlantic on NATO’s behalf, Drum tangles with mobsters, blackmail, and murder*
As the H.M.S. _Queen Victoria_ pulls out of New York Harbor, danger encircles Chester Drum. He’s sailing for Europe on the largest luxury liner ever built, but it’s not big enough to hold the secrets on board—or the men who keep them. And by the time the liner reaches Southampton, she will be missing a few passengers. Drum can only hope he isn’t among those who don’t make it to shore. Hired by a NATO functionary as a bodyguard, the private investigator quickly learns his real assignment: protecting his client from a Chicago mobster with dreams of blackmail. Keeping the mafia at bay is tricky enough, but when a State Department colleague ends up in the line of fire, Drum sets his mind on getting even. After all, there is no better spot for vengeance than the icy waters of the open sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Homicide Is My Game (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 8 ) *



  






*When Drum picks up a hitchhiker, trouble follows her into the car*
A monsoon is hammering Washington, DC, when Chester Drum spots Anita Sparrow on the roadside in the middle of the night. Sixteen, frail, and soaking wet, she is trying to find help for her brother, Donny, a photographer with cerebral palsy who was beaten nearly to death a mile up the road. Drum takes Donny to the hospital and drives Anita home, where he finds her house ransacked, her brother’s darkroom destroyed. It seems Donny took a picture of something he wasn’t supposed to see, and powerful men will kill to ensure the negative is never developed. On top of it all, Drum soon learns that the Sparrows have ties to some of the biggest names inside the Beltway, and Anita is not as innocent as she appears. Her family story simmers with pornography, corruption, and murder—not polite topics for dinner table conversation, but ones that make Chester Drum feel right at home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Danger Is My Line (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 9)*



  






*Drum guards a killer against an assassin with diplomatic immunity*
Everybody knows George Brandvik killed Jorgen Kolding. As soon as the jury acquits him, Brandvik sells his story to _View_ magazine, confessing to the crime in exchange for a payday. Once the magazine hits newsstands, the death threats start rolling in—semi-literate garbage which nevertheless must be taken seriously. A reporter from _View_ hires private detective Chester Drum to protect Brandvik, and an hour hasn’t gone by before Drum saves the killer’s life, disarming a Swedish blonde before she can plug Brandvik in the gut. She is the dead man’s daughter, and her diplomatic immunity means she will be deported, not prosecuted. But before she leaves, her bloodlust must be sated. That afternoon, the reporter and his driver are killed by a car bomb, and Drum sees the Swedish girl fleeing the scene. Soon Brandvik is dead too, gunned down in his bathroom. Drum books tickets to Iceland, to learn if this waifish blonde is really as deadly as she seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Manhunt Is My Mission (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 12) *



  






*Caught in the middle of an Arab civil war, Drum looks for a missing surgeon*
Chester Drum knows it’s over for Qasr Tabuk when he sees the city’s prostitutes taking flight. He came to this war-torn Arab country in search of an American surgeon, Turner Capeheart, who disappeared when the rebels took up arms. His search turned up nothing, and now that the working girls are leaving, he decides to do the same. Death is coming to Qasr Tabuk, and though Drum may evade it for now, it will haunt him as long as he remains in this blighted desert land. On the road out of town, he offers a lift to a girl whose car has broken down. She is Samia Falcon, daughter of the rebel leader, and she knows where Dr. Capeheart is hiding. An army stands between them and the rebels, but Chester Drum doesn’t mind being outnumbered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jeopardy Is My Job (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 13)*



  






*Drum looks for a missing American in a sea of degenerate expats*
An American has vanished in Spain, and it’s his father, not his wife, who wants him found. When Chester Drum arrives in Iberia, legs aching from the three-thousand-mile flight, he finds Andrea Hartshorn not panicked, not mourning, but hosting the party of the year. World-weary expatriates mill about the villa, guzzling her liquor and dancing, without a thought for their missing countryman. Andrea is far from sober, but finally Drum gets her to open up. Of course she wants her husband back. But more than that, she wants her daughter. Robbie was last seen going south to Fuengirola, to confront a crippled bullfighter named Ruy Fuentes, who had been courting the Hartshorns’ toreador-mad daughter. Drum sets out to find the missing Hartshorns, and learns that in Spain, a bull’s horn is not the only romantic way to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Francesca (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 14) *



  






*A world-class criminal consultant asks Drum to keep him out of prison*
Axel Spade’s Geneva office is tidier than one would expect from a man who’s wanted in twenty-six countries. A consulting criminal who sells advice on smuggling, fraud, and currency manipulation, Spade operates in style by staying on the good side of the American and Swiss authorities. But when his future son-in-law disappears after defrauding American servicemen of three million dollars, Spade becomes a target of Interpol, the CIA, and every GI with an empty wallet and a gun. He flies Washington PI Chester Drum to Switzerland to find the lost loot. But the sight of Spade’s hired goons manhandling a ruined American soldier sours Drum on helping the crook. When the destitute GI is found stabbed to death in his hotel room, Drum resolves to bring the killers to justice, no matter how stylish they might be. And of course, he won’t mind if he finds three million bucks along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drumbeat – Berlin (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 15)*



  






*An old flame’s fiancé is missing, and only Drum can save him from the Soviets*
Chester Drum will never love another woman the way he loves Marianne. After years of on-and-off romance, he tells her that his work as a private detective is too dangerous for him to ever marry, so she ends the affair and moves to West Berlin, to report on the Cold War from its front lines. There she falls in love with Quentin Hammond, ace foreign correspondent, and Drum is happy for her until her new man disappears behind the Iron Curtain. She telegraphs for help, and Drum is on the next plane. Hammond was close to winning the scoop of the century, by cooperating with an exiled East German dissident to tunnel beneath the Berlin Wall and free thousands of people from the other side. Before they could complete their audacious scheme, though, the Stasi kidnapped them. Only Drum has the skills to go behind the wall and return with the man who’s stolen the woman he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drumbeat – Dominique (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 16) *



  






*Drum confronts a senator to save the life of a drunken old friend*
When Chester Drum knew him, Jack Morley was a Washington player, just a few promotions away from becoming Secretary of State. A bad divorce and a nervous breakdown later, Morley has hit rock bottom, and works in Paris for the Army ghoul squad, confirming the deaths of World War II soldiers long ago reported missing in action. Morley is content to spend the rest of his life wallowing in the bottom of a Pernod bottle, until word gets out that he is blackmailing a US senator—an accusation that could cost him his life. Though disgusted by his old friend’s drunkenness, Drum agrees to make Morley’s case to the senator. Blackmailer or no, Morley has stumbled onto a conspiracy that dates back to the end of the war. If Drum can’t get to the bottom of it, Morley won’t be the only one to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drumbeat – Madrid (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 17)*



  






*In Spain for a wedding, Drum must rescue the kidnapped bride*
Although a fugitive from twenty-six world governments, Axel Spade has minimal trouble crossing the border into Spain. Though briefly arrested, the guards let him go when they learn the identity of his future father-in-law: Colonel Santiago Sotomayor, whose name can open the lock of any Spanish dungeon. And so Spade and his best man, Washington PI Chester Drum, cross the frontier. Sotomayor is not thrilled to see his daughter become the sixth Mrs. Spade, but he has given his begrudging consent. The wedding party comes off like any jet-set gathering, complete with one of the fiancée’s ex-lovers making threats against Spade’s life. But one key piece never arrives: the bride. She has been kidnapped, and to get her back, Drum and Spade will pit their wits against the toughest thugs and slipperiest bureaucrats that Fascist Spain has to offer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drumbeat – Erica (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 18 )*


  






*Protecting an actor takes Drum into the seedy underworld of psychedelia*
Terminal illness and regret go hand-in-hand. Two months ago, Amos Littlejohn was in the prime of life, and had plenty of energy to be enraged when his pregnant daughter was abandoned by her husband, matinee idol Ahmed Shiraz. Now stricken with leukemia, Littlejohn is near death, and beginning to regret taking out a contract on the actor’s life. He hires international private eye Chester Drum to call off the hit and protect Shiraz until his life is safe. On his first night on the job, Drum’s partner takes a shotgun blast meant for the actor. Wanting nothing more than to wring Shiraz’s neck, Drum follows him to Europe, where he must contend with assassins, beatniks, and the powerful effects of an experimental drug called LSD.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drumbeat – Marianne (The Chester Drum Mysteries Book 19) *



  






*A sadistic KGB colonel hires Drum to locate a dead man*
Axel Spade would not have liked the way he died. An international fugitive, Spade would have preferred being gored by a bull or gunned down by Interpol to dying quietly in his bed. But a weak heart claimed him in his sleep, and so Chester Drum, Washington PI and the closest thing Spade had to a friend, scatters his ashes in the Atlantic. Drum’s old flame, Marianne Baker, is by his side, but she leaves before grief has a chance to reignite their faded passion. That night, Drum is awoken by a KGB operative who has kidnapped Marianne. Axel Spade is alive, the agent insists, and he wants Drum to find him. To save Marianne, Drum will do the impossible, and bring Axel Spade back from the dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Three at Wolfe's Door (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 33) *



  






*Death comes a-calling not once but three times in this murderous collection of cases from the files of Nero Wolfe, the world’s greatest detective.*

First there is the exclusive dinner party where the guests are gourmets, arsenic is the appetizer, and the suspects are five of the most gorgeous gals in New York. Next, a wandering cab pulls up to Wolfe’s door, containing a lady driver who doesn’t belong . . . and a comely corpse with a knife between her ribs. And finally, a championships rodeo roars into town, featuring square-jawed cowboys, bright-eyed cowgirls, and a dead millionaire with a fancy lariat for a necktie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Kind Worth Killing: A Novel*



  






*A devious tale of psychological suspense perfect for fans of Paula Hawkins’ The Girl on the Train—and is soon to be a major movie directed by Agnieszka Holland.*

In a tantalizing set-up reminiscent of Patricia Highsmith’s classic _Strangers on a Train_… On a night flight from London to Boston, Ted Severson meets the stunning and mysterious Lily Kintner. Sharing one too many martinis, the strangers begin to play a game of truth, revealing very intimate details about themselves. Ted talks about his marriage that’s going stale and his wife Miranda, who he’s sure is cheating on him. Ted and his wife were a mismatch from the start—he the rich businessman, she the artistic free spirit—a contrast that once inflamed their passion, but has now become a cliché.

But their game turns a little darker when Ted jokes that he could kill Miranda for what she’s done. Lily, without missing a beat, says calmly, “I’d like to help.” After all, some people are the kind worth killing, like a lying, stinking, cheating spouse. . . .

Back in Boston, Ted and Lily’s twisted bond grows stronger as they begin to plot Miranda's demise. But there are a few things about Lily’s past that she hasn’t shared with Ted, namely her experience in the art and craft of murder, a journey that began in her very precocious youth.

Suddenly these co-conspirators are embroiled in a chilling game of cat-and-mouse, one they both cannot survive . . . with a shrewd and very determined detective on their tail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Other Woman: A Novel*



  






*THE REESE WITHERSPOON X HELLO SUNSHINE BOOK CLUB PICK AND *_*NEW YORK TIMES*_* BESTSELLER

"One of the most twisted and entertaining plots."—Reese Witherspoon

"Whiplash-inducing."—*_New York Times Book Review_
*"Such fun you'll cheer [Emily's] chutzpah."—*_PEOPLE_
*"This thriller will hit close to home."—Refinery29

The most twisty, addictive and gripping debut thriller you'll read this year.*

HE LOVES YOU: Adam adores Emily. Emily thinks Adam’s perfect, the man she thought she’d never meet.
BUT SHE LOVES YOU NOT: Lurking in the shadows is a rival, a woman who shares a deep bond with the man she loves.
AND SHE'LL STOP AT NOTHING: Emily chose Adam, but she didn’t choose his mother Pammie. There’s nothing a mother wouldn’t do for her son, and now Emily is about to find out just how far Pammie will go to get what she wants: Emily gone forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Son: A Novel*



  






_*New York Times*_* bestselling author Michael Gruber, a member of "the elite ranks of those who can both chill the blood and challenge the mind" (The Denver Post), delivers a taut, multilayered, riveting novel of suspense*

Somewhere in Pakistan, Sonia Laghari and eight fellow members of a symposium on peace are being held captive by armed terrorists. Sonia, a deeply religious woman as well as a Jungian psychologist, has become the de facto leader of the kidnapped group. While her son Theo, an ex-Delta soldier, uses his military connections to find and free the victims, Sonia tries to keep them all alive by working her way into the kidnappers' psyches and interpreting their dreams. With her knowledge of their language, her familiarity with their religion, and her Jungian training, Sonia confounds her captors with her insights and beliefs. Meanwhile, when the kidnappers decide to kill their captives, one by one, in retaliation for perceived crimes against their country, Theo races against the clock to try and save their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gold in the Keys: A Logan Dodge Adventure (Florida Keys Adventure Series Book 1)*



  






In 1521, the Aztec treasure, considered to be the greatest ever assembled, vanished from the capitol city of Tenochtitlan. Almost five centuries later, former Navy SEAL Logan Dodge finds a mysterious gold coin on a secret ledge in the Florida Keys.

When he learns the origin of the coin, Logan goes on a mission to find and secure the treasure for the people of Mexico. But he’s not the only one who’s caught the scent of gold. A notorious Mexican drug cartel is right on his heels and will stop at nothing to take the treasure for themselves.

With the help of one of his old Navy buddies, a notorious mercenary, a beach bum Key West charter captain and a marine geologist, Logan races to find the treasure and take down the drug cartel while he’s at it.

Gold in the Keys is a shoot ‘em up, beat ‘em up, speedboat chasing, get the girl, treasure hunting romp in the Florida Keys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Showdown in the Keys: A Logan Dodge Adventure (Florida Keys Adventure Series Book 10)*



  






Months after taking down a sex trafficking operation, former Navy SEAL Logan Dodge is finally falling back into his normal island lifestyle. But when his politician friend discovers the location of a corrupt billionaire on the run, Logan jumps at the chance to put an end to the vile businessman.

Logan and his friends travel across the Caribbean to engage and put an end to the corruption. But when the powerful billionaire slips through their fingers, he retaliates by sending a group of highly trained killers to Key West to take down Logan for good.

As the innocent body count begins to rise, Logan will need to make the boldest move of his life if he’s going to put an end to the corruption. Jam-packed with diving, boating, gunfights, and non-stop action, the tenth Logan Dodge adventure is sure to keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy's Op-Center 15: Scorched Earth *



  






General Bob Underwood is en route to Syria when a rocket-propelled grenade strikes the side of his Humvee and the heavily armored convoy comes under attack. His bodyguard is brutally murdered, and Underwood himself is kidnapped. Hours later, the president and top officials watch in horror from the Oval Office as the general is viciously beheaded by an ISIS leader—broadcast live on the Al Jazeera television network.

The world is stunned by the bloody scene, but even more so that this supposedly loose-knit terrorist organization was able to orchestrate a lethal attack on the world’s most powerful military. American forces goes into high gear on land and sea to retaliate. But when the ISIS leader's son is killed in an American bombing raid, his rage knows no bounds, and he determines to wreak vengeance on the American homeland itself. Now it’s up to Op-Center to assemble its strike force, domestic and abroad,
to stay one step ahead of a ruthless enemy—while the fate of the world hangs in the balance…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Time Travel in Einstein's Universe: The Physical Possibilities of Travel Through Time*



  






*A Princeton astrophysicist explores whether journeying to the past or future is scientifically possible in this “intriguing” volume (Neil deGrasse Tyson).*

It was H. G. Wells who coined the term “time machine”—but the concept of time travel, both forward and backward, has always provoked fascination and yearning. It has mostly been dismissed as an impossibility in the world of physics; yet theories posited by Einstein, and advanced by scientists including Stephen Hawking and Kip Thorne, suggest that the phenomenon could actually occur.

Building on these ideas, J. Richard Gott, a professor who has written on the subject for _Scientific American_, _Time_, and other publications, describes how travel to the future is not only possible but has already happened—and contemplates whether travel to the past is also conceivable. This look at the surprising facts behind the science fiction of time travel “deserves the attention of anyone wanting wider intellectual horizons” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silencing the Past (20th anniversary edition): Power and the Production of History*



  






*Now part of the HBO docuseries "Exterminate All the Brutes," written and directed by Raoul Peck

The 20th anniversary edition of a pioneering classic that explores the contexts in which history is produced—now with a new foreword by renowned scholar Hazel Carby*

Placing the West's failure to acknowledge the Haitian Revolution—the most successful slave revolt in history—alongside denials of the Holocaust and the debate over the Alamo, Michel-Rolph Trouillot offers a stunning meditation on how power operates in the making and recording of history.

This modern classic resides at the intersection of history, anthropology, Caribbean, African-American, and post-colonial studies, and has become a staple in college classrooms around the country. In a new foreword, Hazel Carby explains the book's enduring importance to these fields of study and introduces a new generation of readers to Trouillot's brilliant analysis of power and history's silences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vought F4U Corsair (Images of War) *



  






*This fully illustrated history of the iconic American fighter plane examines its development and combat experience through WWII and beyond.*

First flown in 1940, the Vought F4U Corsair was the fastest fighter in the world and the fastest US aircraft of any description. Powered by a huge 18-cylinder Pratt and Whitney Double Wasp engine, the first Corsairs were capable of speeds up to 417 miles per hour. This figure would rise to nearly 450mph in later versions.

The F4U entered service with the US Navy in September 1942 and over time was extensively used by the US Marines, Royal Navy and Royal New Zealand Air Force. Famous squadrons that flew these planes—like VMF-214 'The Black Sheep' and VF-17 'Jolly Rogers'—maintained their superiority over the Japanese for the rest of the war.

After the Second World War the Corsair was used with distinction by the French in Indo-China and again by the US Navy in Korea. Since then, Corsairs have remained a favorite among warbird enthusiasts the world over. This comprehensive book examines the engineering of the Corsairs alongside a detailed history of their development and usage in combat. Illustrated with scores of rare and previously unpublished photographs, _Vought F4U Corsair _is the perfect book for any fan of the 'bent wing bird'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heinkel He 111: The Latter Years: The Blitz and War in the East to the Fall of Germany (Air War Archive)*



  






The Heinkel He 111 was the main workhorse of the Luftwaffes bomber force throughout much of the Second World War. Consequently, when Hitler launched Operation Barbarossa in June 1941, three entire Kampfgeschwader consisted of He 111s. Initially used as direct support for the German ground forces, as the campaign progressed the He 111 was switched to attacking the Soviet infrastructure, particularly trains and marshaling yards, and used as a transport aircraft taking in supplies and for troop evacuation. Variants of the He 111 were used in anti-shipping roles, in both the Atlantic and the Mediterranean, and even for aerial launching of V-1 flying bombs, continuing the war against the towns and cities of the United Kingdom. In this selection of unrivaled images collected over many years, and now part of Frontline's new War in the Air series, the operations of this famous aircraft in the latter years of the Second World War are portrayed and brought to life. A companion title to Heinkel He 111: The Early Years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Playing with the Enemy: A Baseball Prodigy, a World at War, and a Field of Broken Dreams *



  






*A memoir of fathers and sons, baseball, a world at war, and second chances. “I loved [it]. You will, too” (Jim Morris, author of The Oldest Rookie).*

Gene Moore was a small-town Illinois farm boy whose passion for “America’s Pastime” made him a local legend. It wasn’t long before word spread, and the Brooklyn Dodgers came calling on the teenage phenom who could hit a ball a country mile. Headed for stardom, and his dream within reach, Gene’s future in the majors was cut short by World War II. In 1944, after joining the US Navy, Gene found himself on a top-secret mission: guarding German sailors captured from U-505, a submarine carrying one of the infamous Enigma decoders. Stuck with guard duty, he decided to bide the time by doing what he loved. Gene taught the POWs how to play baseball. It was a decision that would change Gene’s life forever.

The story of a remarkable man told by his inspired son, “Gene’s journey from promise to despair and back again, set against a long war and an even longer post-war recovery . . . [is] a 20th-century epic that demonstrates how, sometimes, letting go of a dream is the only way to discover one’s great fortune” (_Publishers Weekly_, starred review).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Father, Soldier, Son: Memoir of a Platoon Leader In Vietnam *



  






*A former platoon leader reflects on his troubled father, the meaning of leadership, and living life on the front lines in “one of the finest soldier memoirs of the Vietnam War” (The Boston Globe)*

Nathaniel Tripp grew up fatherless in a house full of women. When he arrived in Vietnam as a just-promoted second lieutenant in the summer of 1968, he had no memory of a man’s example to guide and sustain him. The father missing from Tripp’s life was a military man himself—a Navy soldier in World War II—but the terrors of war were too much for him. Disgraced and addled by mental illness, Tripp’s father could not bring himself to return to his wife and young son after the war.

In “some of the best prose this side of Tim O’Brien or Tobias Wolff” (_Military History Quarterly_), Tripp tells of how he learned, as a platoon leader, to become something of a father to the men in his care, how he came to understand the strange trajectory of his own mentally unbalanced father’s life—and how the lessons he learned under fire helped him in the raising of his own sons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Protectors: A Novel *



  






The last thing Ben Shepherd wanted was another war. But sometimes the universe won’t take no for an answer.

His body and spirit mangled by a lifetime of combat, Shepherd, a retired Navy SEAL, has retreated to the desolate desert of New Mexico to heal his wounds and dodge his demons. All he wants now is peace and quiet.

Both are shattered one starry night, when an alien ship crashes nearby. Out of the ship crawls the last, dying member of a conquered civilization. It’s been shot down by an extraterrestrial enemy, the vanguard of a ravenous force hunting for a new homeland. With its last gasp, the wounded alien injects Shepherd with a high-tech serum that gives him near superhuman powers.

Now, with a new body but a soul as fractured as ever, Shepherd becomes the reluctant leader of the human resistance against the coming invasion. With enemies on all sides, the man who couldn’t bear the guilt of seeing one more friend die in battle now finds himself charged with protecting the entire planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: The Complete Series (Books 1-5) *



  






*ONE SHIP. ONE DISCOVERY. NO GOING BACK.

Overseeing a mining operation in the middle of nowhere* on a warship with more bark than bite, Captain Frank Olsen has a problem.

A chance discovery has suddenly thrown his dig into the galactic spotlight and every power in the region, both friend and foe, is descending on Olsen's location.

It's soon clear that what they've found isn't just a curiosity. It's something far more sinister.

As Olsen struggles to hold the line, a new alien race appears and the balance of power in the galaxy begins to shift.

With time running out and help light-years away, it's up to Olsen, his aging ship and an inexperienced crew to stop a disaster that threatens to wipe out humanity.

_*War Fleet: The Complete Series* is a non-stop thrill ride that will leave military science fiction fans hungry for more!_

Included in this box set:


_Resistance_
_Planet Siege_
_Fugitives_
_Conspiracy_
_Revolution_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Great War: Books 1-4: (A Military Sci-Fi Box Set)*



  






*Get the Great War Books 1-4 Box Set, featuring the first four books in the bestselling series. 1000+ pages of explosive Military Sci-Fi action and interstellar war await.*

The dark forces of the Neo Hegemony strike, sweeping across the worlds of the Arcadian sector and crushing all in their path.

One system stands against the onslaught, the Kingdom of New Avalon. But the men and women of their expeditionary forces are trapped behind enemy lines on a besieged planet. Losing those troops will lose the war.

Their only hope? A daring last-ditch rescue mission.

*Join the fight as brutal empires collide across space in this Special Edition Omnibus. It's perfect for fans of Rick Partlow, Jay Allan, and Joshua Dalzelle.

Books included in Set:*
Book 1: A Rain of Fire
Book 2: A Titan's Vengeance
Book 3: A Relentless Fury
Book 4: A Heart of Ice


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Snuff: A Novel of Discworld *



  






“Pratchett . . . has a satirist's instinct for the absurd and a cartoonist's eye for the telling detail."
—_Daily Telegraph_ (London)

“The purely funniest English writer since Wodehouse.”
—_Washington Post Book World_

Sam Vimes, watch commander of Ankh-Morpork, is at long last taking a much-needed (and well deserved) vacation. But, of course, this is Discworld®, where nothing goes as planned—and before Vimes can even change his cardboard-soled boots for vacationer’s slippers, the gruff watch commander soon finds himself enmeshed in a fresh fiasco fraught with magic, cunning, daring, and (for the reader more than for poor Vimes) endless hilarity. Did he really expect time off? As Vimes himself says in _Feet of Clay_, “there’s some magical creature called ‘overtime,’ only no one’s even seen its footprints.” Following the _New York Times_ bestselling _Unseen Academichals_, Terry Pratchett delivers an enthralling new tale from a place of insuperable adventure: Discworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Bad Idea I'm About to Do: True Tales of Seriously Poor Judgement and Stunningly Awkward Adventure*



  






*“In this collection of tales from a nerdy, stumbling adolescence . . . Chris Gethard will make you laugh, cry, and be glad that you aren’t him.” —The Huffington Post*

Chris Gethard has often found himself in awkward situations most people, including you, probably would have safely avoided. The good news is now, thanks to this book, you can enjoy the painfully funny consequences of his unfortunate decisions at a safe distance.

_A Bad Idea I’m About to Do_ invites readers to join Chris as he navigates an adolescence and adulthood mired in hilariously ill-fated nerdom, and to take comfort in the fact that—as his experiences often prove—things could always be much, much worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Time Together: Laughter and Reflection*



  






*This touching and hilarious memoir is 100 percent Carol Burnett -- funny, irreverent, and irresistible.*

Carol Burnett is one of the most beloved and revered actresses and performers in America. _The Carol Burnett Show_ was seen each week by millions of adoring fans and won twenty-five Emmys in its remarkable eleven-year run. Now, in _This Time Together_, Carol really lets her hair down and tells one funny or touching or memorable story after another.

In engaging anecdotes, Carol discusses her remarkable friendships with stars such at Jimmy Stewart, Lucille Ball, Cary Grant, and Julie Andrews; the background behind famous scenes, like the moment she swept down the stairs in her curtain-rod dress in the legendary “Went With the Wind” skit; and things that would happen only to Carol--the prank with Julie Andrews that went wrong in front of the First Lady; the famous Tarzan Yell that saved her during a mugging; and the time she faked a wooden leg to get served in a famous ice cream emporium.

This poignant look back allows us to cry with the actress during her sorrows, rejoice in her successes, and finally, always, to laugh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Manson in His Own Words *



  






*“Gives us a portrait close to the truth” of the man responsible for the Tate-LaBianca murders that changed Hollywood and ended the sixties (The New York Times Book Review).*

This astonishing book lays bare the life and the mind of a man whose acts have left us horrified. His story provides an enormous amount of new information about his life and how it led to the Tate-LaBianca murders and reminds us of the complexity of the human condition.

Born in the middle of the Depression to an unmarried fifteen-year-old, Manson lived through a bewildering succession of changing homes and substitute parents, until his mother finally asked the state authorities to assume his care when he was twelve. Regimented and often brutalized in juvenile homes, Manson became immersed in a life of petty theft, pimping, jail terms, and court appearances that culminated in seven years of prison. Released in 1967, he suddenly found himself in the world of hippies and flower children, a world that not only accepted him, but even glorified his anti-establishment values. It was a combination that led, for reasons only Charles Manson can fully explain, to tragedy. Manson’s story, distilled from seven years of interviews and examinations of his correspondence, provides sobering insight into the making of a criminal mind, and a fascinating picture of the last years of the sixties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mistletoe Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*MAIL-ORDER MURDER* As if baking holiday cookies, knitting a sweater for her husband’s gift, and making her daughter’s angel costume for the church pageant weren’t enough things for Lucy Stone’s busy Christmas schedule, she’s also working nights at the famous mail-order company Country Cousins. But when she discovers Sam Miller, its very wealthy founder, dead in his car from an apparent suicide, the sleuth in her knows something just doesn’t smell right.

Taking time out from her hectic holiday life to find out what really happened, her investigation leads to a backlog of secrets as long as Santa’s Christmas Eve route. Lucy is convinced that someone murdered Sam Miller. But who and why? With each harrowing twist she uncovers in this bizarre case, another shocking revelation is exposed. Now, as Christmas draws near and Lucy gets dangerously closer to the truth, she’s about to receive a present from Santa she didn’t ask for--a killer who won’t be satisfied until everyone on his shopping list is dead, including Lucy herself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Father's Day Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 10) *



  






*A small-town reporter hunts a big-city killer in a novel by a New York Times-bestselling author who provides “a truly American version of the English cozy” (Tulsa World).*

When her part-time reporting gig gives Lucy the opportunity to attend a Boston newspaper conference, she looks forward to a vacation from domestic bliss. But upon leaving Tinker’s Cove, Maine, she quickly discovers that alone time can be kind of…lonely. And in between libel workshops and panel discussions, Lucy takes a guilt trip. She feels terrible that she won’t be home to help her husband celebrate Father’s Day.

But when Luther Read—head of a nearly bankrupt newspaper dynasty—suddenly drops dead, Lucy has other things to think about. She’s not buying the theory that Luther died of an asthma attack. The man just had too many enemies. Always the intrepid snoop, Lucy vows to investigate. But she can’t help wondering if her name will end up on a byline—or in an obit…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bake Sale Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 13)*



  






*Suburban squabbles reveal darker secrets in this mystery from the New York Times-bestselling author who “writes with sparkle and warmth” (Chicago Sun Times).*

Ever since local developer Fred Stanton and his wife, Mimi, built five modular homes next door to Lucy Stone’s farmhouse, life hasn’t been the same. With Mimi complaining about everything from the state of Lucy’s lawn to another neighbor’s lovable dog, quaint Tinker's Cove, Maine, is now entangled in cul-de-sac politics and backstabbing. And when Mimi doesn't show up for her shift at The Hat and Mitten Fund bake sale, the scent of burnt sugar leads Lucy to a shocking discovery: Mimi, face down on her kitchen floor—with a knife in her back.

While the police start their investigation, reporter Lucy gets busy writing up the murder for the _Pennysaver_—and following a few leads of her own. Lucy knows the women in her neighborhood didn’t like Mimi, but they certainly didn't want her dead…did they?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mother's Day Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 15)*



  






*New York Times-Bestselling Author: A feud between two competitive moms may have turned fatal in the “engaging cozy series” set in small-town Maine (Publishers Weekly).*

Two of her four kids may be out of the nest, but Lucy Stone knows only too well that mothering is a lifetime commitment. At least she gets to kick back and enjoy a fancy Mother's Day brunch with her brood—that is, before the festivities are interrupted by a nasty scene courtesy of Barbara Hume and Tina Nowak.

Opposites in every way, these mean moms have only one thing in common: the need to best each other at every turn, using their teenage daughters as pawns in elaborate games of one-upmanship. But even after witnessing the women’s claw-sharpening rituals, Lucy never expects to see actual blood spilled—until Tina is shot dead on the public tennis court…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Candy Corn Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 22) *



  






*There’s peril at the Pumpkin Fest in this Maine-set mystery by the New York Times-bestselling author…*

Halloween is coming to Tinker’s Cove, Maine, and local reporter Lucy Stone is covering the annual Giant Pumpkin Fest for the _Pennysaver_. There’s the pumpkin-boat regatta, the children’s Halloween party, the pumpkin weigh-in…even a contest where home-built catapults hurl pumpkins at an old Dodge! But not everything goes as planned.

Lucy’s getting annoyed that her husband, Bill, and his friend Evan have been working seemingly nonstop on their potentially prize-winning pumpkin catapult. But on the day of the big contest, Evan is nowhere to be found…until a catapulted pumpkin busts open the trunk of the Dodge, revealing a deceased Evan.

Bill’s on the hook for the Halloween homicide, so Lucy’s got some serious sleuthing to do. With each new lead pointing her in a different direction, Lucy learns that if she wants to spook the real killer, she’ll have to step into an old ghost story…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Turkey Trot Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Book 24) *



  






*New York Times-Bestselling Author: A daughter of wealth and privilege dies in a frozen-over Maine pond, and a sleuthing reporter is on the case…*

The last surviving flowers on Lucy Stone’s porch have fallen victim to the first frost of the season. On the bright side, Thanksgiving, and the annual Turkey Trot 5K, are coming up in Tinker’s Cove, Maine—though sadly, Lucy’s four kids won’t be home today. But the holiday turns tragic when Lucy finds beautiful Alison Franklin dead in Blueberry Pond.

No one knows much about Alison, except that she was the daughter of ultrawealthy investor Ed Franklin, whose new wife is around Alison’s age. With heroin use increasing in town, police blame an accidental overdose, while her father casts vague accusations rooted in prejudice. But Lucy can’t understand what terrible forces could lead a privileged woman to ruin…

As a state of unrest descends on Tinker’s Cove, Lucy is thrown into a full-scale investigation. Now, Lucy must beat the killer to the finish line—or she can forget about stuffing and cranberry sauce…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Port Danby Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set (Books 1-3) *



  






This volume contains the first *three* complete cozy mysteries in London Lovett's *Port Danby Cozy Mystery* series. Join Lacey 'Pink' Pinkerton and the cast of colorful, lovable Port Danby characters—_including the endearing and handsome Detective James Briggs_—for three intriguing murder mysteries.


Marigolds and Murder *(Book 1)*

Lacey 'Pink' Pinkerton has left behind a six figure job and her reputation as the _million dollar nose_—a nickname her super sense of smell earned her within the perfume industry. With her pet crow Kingston and a tabby cat named Nevermore, she is settling right into her new life in the small coastal town of Port Danby. With a flower shop opening soon and a full cast of quirky neighbors and friends, her new digs are exactly what she's been looking for. Away from the hectic hustle and bustle of the city Lacey has found peace and happiness. However, her heightened sense of smell proves to be of use once again *when a Port Danby neighbor turns up dead*. Lacey finds herself caught up in an unexpected murder investigation alongside the handsome local detective, James Briggs. She’s determined to find the killer and solve the murder mystery before any more bodies turn up.


Carnations and Chaos *(Book 2)*

Lacey 'Pink' Pinkerton, the local flower shop owner, is thrilled to supply colorful flower arrangements for the Third Annual Food Fair being held in the Port Danby town square. But when one of the well-known but not so well-loved bloggers is found dead in her motel room, Lacey steps in to help Detective James Briggs solve the case. (Whether he likes it or not.)


Mistletoe and Mayhem* (Book 3)*
Port Danby is preparing for the annual Harbor Holiday Lights Flotilla, and Lacey 'Pink' Pinkerton is anxious to see the colorful boats light up Pickford Beach. But the festive spirits of the town are dampened when one of the boat owners is strangled to death. Lacey enthusiastically volunteers to help Detective Briggs _sniff out_ the clues and track down the killer. Once again, she finds herself nose deep in a murder mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Novice (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 8 ) *



  






*From the Edgar Award–winning author: When a troubled novice is blamed for a priest’s disappearance, Brother Cadfael seeks to save his soul—and his life.*

Outside the pale of the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, in September of 1140, a priestly emissary for King Stephen has been reported missing. But _inside_ the pale, what troubles Brother Cadfael is a proud, secretive nineteen-year-old novice.

Brother Cadfael has never seen two men more estranged than the Lord of Aspley and Meriet, the son he coldly delivers to the abbey to begin a religious vocation. Meriet, meek by day, is so racked by dreams at night that his howls earn him the nickname “the Devil’s Novice.” Shunned and feared, Meriet is soon linked to the missing priestly emissary’s dreadful fate. Only Brother Cadfael believes in Meriet’s innocence, and only the good sleuth can uncover the truth before a boy’s pure passion, not evil intent, leads a novice to the noose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pilgrim of Hate (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 10)*



  






*A monk must find a killer among a flood of religious pilgrims in this medieval mystery by the Edgar Award–winning author: “A series like no other” (TheSan Diego Union-Tribune).*

In the year of our Lord 1141, civil war over England’s throne leaves a legacy of violence—and the murder of a knight dear to Brother Cadfael. And with gentle bud-strewn May, a flood of pilgrims comes to the celebration of Saint Winifred at the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul, carrying with it many strange souls—and perhaps the knight’s killer.

Brother Cadfael’s shrewd eyes see all: the prosperous merchant who rings false, an angelic lame boy, his beautiful dowerless sister, and two wealthy penitents. In the name of justice Cadfael decides to uncover the strange and twisted tale that accompanies these travelers. Instead he unearths a quest for vengeance, witnesses a miracle, and finds himself on a razor’s edge between death and the absolution of love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seven Up (Stephanie Plum, No. 7): A Stephanie Plum Novel *



  






Semiretired mob guy Eddie DeCooch is caught trafficking contraband cigarettes through Trenton, New Jersey. When DeCooch fails to show for a court appearance, bond enforcement agent Stephanie Plum is assigned the task of finding him and dragging his decrepit ass back to jail. Not such an easy job, it turns out, since DeCooch has learned a lot of tricks over the years and isn't afraid to use his gun. He's already shot Loretta Ricci, an innocent old lady, and left her for worm food in his shed. He wouldn't mind shooting Stephanie next.

Likeable losers (and Steph's former high school classmates) Walter "MoonMan" Dunphy and Dougie "The Dealer" Kruper have inadvertently become involved with DeCooch. They've gotten sucked into an operation that is much more than simple cigarette smuggling and holds risks far greater than anyone could have imagined.

When Dougie disappears, Steph goes into search mode. When Mooner disappears, she calls in the heavy artillery and asks master bounty hunter Ranger for help. Ranger's price for the job? One night with Stephanie, dusk to dawn. Not information she's want to share with her sometime live-in roommate, vice cop Joe Morelli,

A typical dilemma in the world of Plum.

And on the homefront, Stephanie's "perfect" sister, Valerie, has decided to move back to Trenton, bringing her two kids from hell with her. Grandma Mazur is asking questions about being a lesbian, and Bob, the bulimic dog, is eating everything in sight--including the furniture.

Mud wrestling, motorcycles, fast cars, fast food, and fast men. It's_ Seven Up_. Absolutely Janet Evanovich at her very best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dead Land (V.I. Warshawski Novels Book 20) *



  






*NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST

“A proper hero for these times . . . To us, V.I. is perfect.”* — *THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW

"Sara Paretsky’s gloriously kick-ass private eye, V.I. “Vic” Warshawski, is back . . . in a political-rot thriller that’s the definition of perfection in the genre."* — *THE WASHINGTON POST

Chicago’s legendary detective, V.I. Warshawski, knows her city’s rotten underbelly better than most, but she’s unable to avoid it when her goddaughter drags her into a fight over lakefront land use, in this propulsive novel from New York Times bestseller Sara Paretsky.*

Chicago may be the city of broad shoulders, but its political law is “Pay to Play.” Money changes hands in the middle of the night, and by morning, buildings and parks are replaced by billion-dollar projects.

Chicago PI V.I. Warshawski gets pulled into one of these clandestine deals through her impetuous goddaughter, Bernie Fouchard. Bernie tries to rescue Lydia Zamir, a famed singer-songwriter now living on the streets; Zamir’s life fell apart when her lover was murdered next to her in a mass shooting at an outdoor concert. Not only does Bernie plunge her and V.I. headlong into the path of some ruthless developers, they lead to the murder of the young man Bernie is dating. He’s a computer geek working for a community group called SLICK.

V.I. is desperate to find a mysterious man named Coop, who roams the lakefront in the middle of the night with his dog. She’s sure he holds the key to the mounting body count within SLICK. Coop may even know why an international law firm is representing the mass murderer responsible for Lydia’s lover’s death. Instead, the detective finds a terrifying conspiracy stretching from Chicago’s parks to a cover-up of the dark chapters in America’s meddling in South American politics. Before she finds answers, this electrifying novel pushes V.I. close to the breaking point: People who pay to play take no prisoners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eagles in the Storm (Eagles of Rome Book 3) *



  






*AD 15. *The German chieftain Arminius has been defeated, one of the lost Roman eagles recovered, and thousands of German tribesmen slain.

Yet these successes aren’t nearly enough for senior centurion Lucius Tullus. Not until Arminius is dead, his old legion’s eagle found and the enemy tribes completely vanquished will he rest.

But Arminius – devious, fearless – is burning for revenge of his own.

Charismatic as ever, he raises another large tribal army, which will harry the Romans the length and breadth of the land.

Soon Tullus finds himself in a cauldron of bloodshed, treachery and danger.

His mission to retrieve his legion’s eagle will be his most perilous yet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Law of the Land: The Evolution of Our Legal System*



  






*National Book Award Finalist: “A learned, thoughtful, witty legal history for the layman” (The New Yorker).*

What do the thoughts of a ravenous tiger have to do with the evolution of America’s legal system? How do the works of Jane Austen and Ludwig van Beethoven relate to corporal punishment? In _The Law of the Land_, Charles Rembar examines these and many other topics, illustrating the surprisingly entertaining history of US law.

Best known for his passionate efforts to protect literature, including _Lady Chatterley’s Lover_, from censorship laws, Rembar offers an exciting look at the democratic judicial system that will appeal to lawyers and laymen alike. From the dark days of medieval England, when legal disputes were settled by duel, through recent paradigm shifts in the interpretation and application of the legal code, _The Law of the Land_ is a compelling and informative history of the rules and regulations we so often take for granted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sparta: Rise of a Warrior Nation*



  






*This cultural history of Ancient Sparta chronicles the rise of its legendary military power and offers revealing insight into the people behind the myths.*

The Spartans of ancient Greece are typically portrayed as macho heroes: noble, laconic, totally fearless, and impervious to pain. And indeed, they often lived up to this image. But life was not as simple as this image suggests. In truth, ancient Sparta was a city of contrasts.

We might admire their physical toughness, but Spartans also systematically abused their children. They gave rights to female citizens that were unmatched in Europe until the modern era, meanwhile subjecting their conquered subject peoples to a murderous reign of terror. Though idealized by the Athenian contemporaries of Socrates, Sparta was almost devoid of intellectual achievement.

In this revealing history of Spartan society, Philip Matyszak chronicles the rise of the city from a Peloponnesian village to the military superpower of Greece. Above all, Matyszak investigates the role of the Spartan hoplite, the archetypal Greek warrior who was feared throughout Greece in his own day and has since become a legend. The reader is shown the man behind the myth; who he was, who he thought he was, and the environment which produced him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Macedonian War Machine, 359–281 BC: Neglected Aspects of the Armies of Philip, Alexander and the Successors (359-281 BC)*



  






*“[A] splendid and scholarly work . . . an essential guide for all serious students of military history and warfare in the age of Alexander.”—Professor Waldemar Heckel, University of Calgary*

The army that emerged from the reforms of Philip II of Macedon proved to be one of the most successful in the whole of the ancient period. Much has been written on aspects of Macedonian warfare, particularly the generalship of its most famous proponent, Alexander the Great, yet many studies retread the same paths and draw conclusion on the same narrow evidential base, while leaving important aspects and sources of information untouched. David Karunanithy concentrates on filling the gaps in existing studies, presenting and studying evidence frequently overlooked or ignored.

The book is divided into four sections, each presenting a wealth of detail on various aspects: Preparation (including chapters on training techniques, various aspects of arms and armor production and supply and the provision and management of cavalry mounts); Support (eg noncombatant specialists, bridge building, field engineering, construction of field camps and little-known combat units in Asia); Dress and Battle Equipment (drawing on much neglected evidence and including such details as officers’ plumes, wreaths and finger rings); Alexander’s Veterans and Life on Campaign (the Silver Shields; baggage trains and personal kit, servants and families, camp life and recreation).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Age of Caesar: Five Roman Lives*



  






*“Plutarch regularly shows that great leaders transcend their own purely material interests and petty, personal vanities. Noble ideals actually do matter, in government as in life.” —Michael Dirda, Washington Post*

Pompey, Caesar, Cicero, Brutus, Antony: the names still resonate across thousands of years. Major figures in the civil wars that brutally ended the Roman republic, their lives pose a question that haunts us still: how to safeguard a republic from the flaws of its leaders.

This reader’s edition of Plutarch delivers a fresh translation of notable clarity, explanatory notes, and ample historical context in the Preface and Introduction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bonaparte in Egypt*



  






*This classic study of the French occupation of Egypt presents a lucid and comprehensive account of Napoleon’s stunning victories and devastating losses.*

Originally published in 1962, J. Christopher Herold's _Bonaparte in Egypt_ is considered the definitive modern account of this extraordinary campaign. In an elegantly written and detailed study, Herold covers all aspects of Bonaparte's expedition: military, political, and cultural.

Napoleon Bonaparte’s invasion of Egypt was a bold adventure that reached the extremes of total triumph and utter defeat. Bonaparte won a decisive victory at the Battle of the Pyramids and quickly captured Cairo. But his fleet was completely destroyed by Admiral Nelson at Abukir Bay and his ambition to conquer the Holy Land was frustrated at Acre.

Despite these reverses, Bonaparte returned to France where he was greeted as a hero and seized political power in 1799. His attempt to take permanent control of Egypt and Syria for France was a critical stage on his road to power, and it is one of the most revealing episodes in his spectacular career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Home Front Pocket Manual, 1939–1945 (The Pocket Manual Series) *



  






*This compilation of WWII-era magazine articles is “a really useful reference guide covering aspects of life in the 1940s . . . packed with information” (Home Front History).*

This manual brings together articles from stylish contemporary magazines of Britain during the World War II era, including _Britannia & Eve_, the _Illustrated Sporting and Dramatic News_, and _Tatler_, on all aspects of life on the home front.

These fascinating articles cover complying with black-out regulations; what to do with the family car; augmenting rationed foods and turning them into tasty meals; contributing to the war effort by keeping livestock, salvaging valuable materials, and growing food—all, of course, while remaining fashionable and keeping up appearances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Indestructible: The Unforgettable Memoir of a Marine Hero at the Battle of Iwo Jima *



  






*Medal of Honor recipient Jack H. Lucas’s classic memoir of his heroics at the Battle of Iwo Jima—with a foreword by Bob Dole and reissued to coincide with the 75th anniversary of the battle in 2020.*

On February 20, 1945, the second day of the assault on Iwo Jima—one of the bloodiest battles of the Pacific theater in World War II—Private Jack Lucas, who was only seventeen, and three other Marines engaged in a close-proximity firefight with Japanese soldiers. When two enemy grenades landed in their trench, Lucas jumped on one and pulled the other under his body to save the lives of his comrades. Lucas was blown into the air as his body was torn apart by 250 entrance wounds. He was so severely wounded that his team left him for dead. Miraculously, he survived.

While on the hospital ship _Samaritan_, his spirit soared to see the American flag flying atop Mount Suribachi—the same flag immortalized in Joe Rosenthal’s iconic photograph, _Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima_. Lucas endured twenty-one grueling surgeries and carried 200 pieces of shrapnel in his body for the rest of his life. Awarded the Medal of Honor, he became the youngest Marine in U.S. history—and the youngest of all World War II servicemen—to receive the honor.

_Indestructible _tells the remarkable story of an extraordinary American possessed with a fierce determination to serve his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World War II: Carrier War*



  






At dusk on December 8, 1941, the carrier Enterprise and her escort of cruisers and destroyers entered Pearl Harbor. Officers and men lined the rails, watching in stunned silence. The twisted, smoldering superstructure of the Arizona was still aflame, and there was a stench of charred wood and fuel oil in the air.

"Morale went to nothing just about then," said an officer on one of the escorting cruisers. "We were sick and shocked. We couldn't believe that this had happened to us." Through the night, the crew of the Enterprise, under the command of Admiral William "Bull" Halsey, took on fuel, provisions, and ammunition. Before dawn it was back at sea.

The Enterprise was just one of the carriers that won the war in the Pacific. Here is the extraordinary story of the men and ships that turned the tide of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dunkirk: Nine Days That Saved An Army: A Day-by-Day Account of the Greatest Evacuation*



  






The epic of Dunkirk has been told many times, but the numerous accounts from surviving soldiers and sailors were often a blur of fear and fighting with the days mingling into each other, leaving what is, at times, a confusing picture. In this book, adopting a day by day approach, the author provides a clear portrayal of the unfolding drama on the perimeter around Dunkirk, in the port itself and along the beaches to La Panne and the Belgian border.Reports from many of the captains of the vessels which took part in the great evacuation were submitted to the Admiralty immediately after the conclusion of Operation Dynamo. With access to these, and supported by the various records maintained by the Army and RAF, the author has been able to finally piece together the movements and actions of the many of the squadrons, units and ships involved.With the Admiralty reports and a mass of other firsthand accounts, many of which have never been published before, the true tale of the heroism of the rescued and the rescuers is laid bare. Operation Dynamo saw civilian volunteers and Royal Navy personnel manning every type of craft from the antiaircraft cruiser HMS Calcutta to the cockle boats of the Thames Estuary. The accounts of the men who crewed these vessels tell of being bombed and strafed by the Luftwaffe or shelled from the shore. There are stories of collisions in the dark, chaos on the beaches and tragic losses as ships went down. Similar tales are told by the men waiting on the beaches, defending the perimeter or flying in the skies overhead in a valiant effort to hold the German Army and Luftwaffe at bay.Yet this is ultimately a story, as Churchill described it, of deliverance, for against all the predictions, the BEF was saved to fight again another day. With civilians and servicemen working without respite for days and nights on end under almost continual attack to rescue the army, the nation pulled together as never before. It truly was Britains finest hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rebel Sword (Galactic Knight Book 1)*



  






*The invasion of the solar system has begun!*

Private Lucas Walker never thought he'd be a hero. As a grunt in United Federation of Sol's peacekeeper force deployed to Pluto's tiny moon Nix, the furthest barren hellhole in the solar system, he thought his career was all but over even before it began. He day-dreams of lightsabers, vampires, battlecats, wizards, and all things sci-fi and fantasy while he repairs sand-clogged equipment and mops floors.

*Then everything changes....*

A spatial-temporal vortex opens on Pluto, and out pours an army. A deadly force intent on capturing Earth and enslaving humanity in its quest for universal domination. All universes, all galaxies, all planets--all will kneel and submit to The Dominion. The crap has hit the fan. UFS marines are overwhelmed. The odds look grim. Humanity teeters on the edge. The future of civilization now depends on Private Walker and his ragtag band of misfit UFS peacekeepers, armed only with weapons stolen from the enemy. He needs to figure this hero thing out fast...

*...or all is lost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under the Southern Sky*



  






*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

One of Country Living’s 20 New Books You Don’t Want to Miss This Spring
One of Bookstr’s 8 Most Anticipated Reads of 2021
One of Frolic’s 12 Most Anticipated Books of 2021
One of BookTrib’s Most-Anticipated Reads of 2021
One of Brit + Co’s Books You Should Read with Your BFF

Two childhood friends discover that love—and family—can be found in unconventional ways in this timely, moving novel from the USA TODAY bestselling author of the “beautifully Southern, evocative Peachtree Bluff series” (Kristin Harmel, internationally bestselling author of The Winemaker’s Wife).*

Recently separated Amelia Saxton, a dedicated journalist, never expected that uncovering the biggest story of her career would become deeply personal. But when she discovers that a cluster of embryos belonging to her childhood friend Parker and his late wife Greer have been deemed “abandoned,” she’s put in the unenviable position of telling Parker—and dredging up old wounds in the process.

Parker has been unable to move forward since the loss of his beloved wife three years ago. He has all but forgotten about the frozen embryos, but once Amelia reveals her discovery, he knows that if he ever wants to get a part of Greer back, he’ll need to accept his fate as a single father and find a surrogate.

Each dealing with their own private griefs, Parker and Amelia slowly begin to find solace in one another as they navigate an uncertain future against the backdrop of the pristine waters of their childhood home, Cape Carolina. The journey of self-discovery leads them to an unforgettable and life-changing lesson: Family—the one you’re born into and the one you choose—is always closer than you think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Magic Lessons: The Prequel to Practical Magic*



  






*In this “ bewitching” (The New York Times Book Review) novel that traces a centuries-old curse to its source, beloved author Alice Hoffman unveils the story of Maria Owens, accused of witchcraft in Salem, and matriarch of a line of the amazing Owens women and men featured in Practical Magic and The Rules of Magic.*

Where does the story of the Owens bloodline begin? With Maria Owens, in the 1600s, when she’s abandoned in a snowy field in rural England as a baby. Under the care of Hannah Owens, Maria learns about the “Nameless Arts.” Hannah recognizes that Maria has a gift and she teaches the girl all she knows. It is here that she learns her first important lesson: Always love someone who will love you back.

When Maria is abandoned by the man who has declared his love for her, she follows him to Salem, Massachusetts. Here she invokes the curse that will haunt her family. And it’s here that she learns the rules of magic and the lesson that she will carry with her for the rest of her life. Love is the only thing that matters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Perfect Grave (Jason Wade mystery Series Book 3)*



  






Rookie crime reporter Jason Wade, a troubled loner from the wrong side of the tracks, pursues the story of a murdered Seattle nun.

The case leads him to a hermit nun who founded a mysterious religious order; and ultimately to the dark secret that has tormented his ex-cop father for decades. It culminates in a life and death struggle against the clock. With time running out, Jason and his father battle the odds to confront a terrible truth.

Rick Mofina is a former journalist who has interviewed murderers on death row, flown over L.A. with the LAPD and patrolled with the Royal Canadian Mounted Police near the Arctic. He's also reported from the Caribbean, Africa and Kuwait's border with Iraq. His books have been published in nearly 30 countries, including an illegal translation produced in Iran.

His work has been praised by James Patterson, Dean Koontz, Michael Connelly, Lee Child, Tess Gerritsen, Jeffery Deaver, Sandra Brown, James Rollins, Brad Thor, Nick Stone, David Morrell, Allison Brennan, Heather Graham, Linwood Barclay, Peter Robinson, Håkan Nesser and Kay Hooper.

The Crime Writers of Canada, The International Thriller Writers and The Private Eye Writers of America have listed his titles among the best in crime fiction. As a two-time winner of Canada's Arthur Ellis Award, a three-time Thriller Award finalist and a two-time Shamus Award finalist, the Library Journal calls him, “One of the best thriller writers in the business."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bryant & May: Oranges and Lemons: A Peculiar Crimes Unit Mystery*



  






*“The most delightfully, wickedly entertaining duo in crime fiction.”—The Plain Dealer

When a prominent politician is crushed by a fruit van making a delivery, the singular team of Arthur Bryant and John May overcome insurmountable odds to reunite the PCU and solve the case in this brainy new mystery from acclaimed author Christopher Fowler.*
On a spring morning in London’s Strand, the Speaker of the House of Commons is nearly killed by a van unloading oranges and lemons for the annual St. Clement Danes celebration. It’s an absurd near-death experience, but the government is more interested in investigating the Speaker’s state of mind just prior to his accident.

The task is given to the Peculiar Crimes Unit—the only problem being that the unit no longer exists. Its chief, Raymond Land, is tending his daffodils on the Isle of Wight and senior detectives Arthur Bryant and John May are out of commission—May has just undergone surgery for a bullet wound and Bryant has been missing for a month. What's more, their old office in King’s Cross is being turned into a vegetarian tapas bar.

Against impossible odds, the team is reassembled and once again what should be a simple case becomes a lunatic farrago involving arson, suicide, magicians, academics and a race to catch a killer with a master plan involving London churches. Joining their team this time is Sidney, a young woman with no previous experience, plenty of attitude—and a surprising secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mackinac Incident: A Thriller*



  






Fifteen miles off the coast of New Brunswick, Canada, a Soviet-era diesel submarine off-loads four men before being intercepted by a U.S. Navy vessel patrolling the area. The men make up a team of al-Qaeda-trained specialists skilled in the black arts of terrorist warfare and are headed by a man who has billions of dollars in oil money with which to indulge his murderous fantasies. What they do next will determine the fates of thousands of Americans.

Rod Eliot, an aging ex-con turned survival expert, stands between them and one of the most devastating plots ever hatched by the deviated mind of a killer: to blow up the five-mile-long Mackinac Bridge and detonate enough plutonium to contaminate the area for decades. When an encounter with the bomb-toting terrorists occurs deep in the woods of the Upper Peninsula, Eliot finds himself in a dangerous cat-and-mouse game with no alternative but to go head-to-head with these murderers. Rod may be the only person who can stop them. But he’s in over his head.

Due to Eliot’s checkered past, law enforcement officials have him pegged for the crimes that unfold over the next few days. Only one, a seasoned FBI agent who is on his trail, thinks Eliot is innocent and is willing to prove it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The First American: The Life and Times of Benjamin Franklin*



  






*Pulitzer Prize Finalist*

Benjamin Franklin, perhaps _the _pivotal figure in colonial and revolutionary America, comes vividly to life in this masterly biography. Wit, diplomat, scientist, philosopher, businessman, inventor, and bon vivant, Benjamin Franklin was in every respect America’s first Renaissance man. From penniless runaway to highly successful printer, from ardently loyal subject of Britain to architect of an alliance with France that ensured America’s independence, Franklin went from obscurity to become one of the world’s most admired figures, whose circle included the likes of Voltaire, Hume, Burke, and Kant.
Drawing on previously unpublished letters and a host of other sources, acclaimed historian H. W. Brands has written a thoroughly engaging biography of the eighteenth-century genius. A much needed reminder of Franklin’s greatness and humanity,* The First American* is a work of meticulous scholarship that provides a magnificent tour of a legendary historical figure, a vital era in American life, and the countless arenas in which the protean Franklin left his legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*From the Dreadnought to Scapa Flow: Volume III: Jutland and After May to December 1916 *



  






The five volumes that constitute Arthur Marder's From the Dreadnought to Scapa Flow represented arguably the finest contribution to the literature of naval history since Alfred Mahan. A J P Taylor wrote that 'his naval history has a unique fascination. To unrivalled mastery of sources he adds a gift of simple narrative . . . He is beyond praise, as he is beyond cavil.'  The five volumes were subtitled The Royal Navy in the Fisher Era, 1904–1919 and they are still, despite recent major contributions from Robert Massie and Andrew Gordan, regarded by many as the definitive history of naval events leading up to and including the Great War.   The third volume deals with the controversial clash between the German High Seas fleet and the British Grand Fleet and Battlecruiser Fleet at Jutland and its immediate aftermath, and the author's intricate charting of this great battle is still recognised and a major step forward in our understanding of the events.  A new introduction by Barry Gough, the distinguished Canadian maritime and naval historian, assesses the importance of Marder's work and anchors it firmly amongst the great naval narrative histories of this era.  This new paperback edition will bring a truly great work to a new generation of historians and general readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On Hitler's Mountain: Overcoming the Legacy of a Nazi Childhood*



  






Growing up in the beautiful mountains of Berchtesgaden -- just steps from Adolf Hitler's alpine retreat -- Irmgard Hunt had a seemingly happy, simple childhood. In her powerful, illuminating, and sometimes frightening memoir, Hunt recounts a youth lived under an evil but persuasive leader. As she grew older, the harsh reality of war -- and a few brave adults who opposed the Nazi regime -- aroused in her skepticism of National Socialist ideology and the Nazi propaganda she was taught to believe in.

In May 1945, an eleven-year-old Hunt watched American troops occupy Hitler's mountain retreat, signaling the end of the Nazi dictatorship and World War II. As the Nazi crimes began to be accounted for, many Germans tried to deny the truth of what had occurred; Hunt, in contrast, was determined to know and face the facts of her country's criminal past.

_On Hitler's Mountain_ is more than a memoir -- it is a portrait of a nation that lost its moral compass. It is a provocative story of a family and a community in a period and location in history that, though it is fast becoming remote to us, has important resonance for our own time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Westmoreland: The General Who Lost Vietnam *



  






*“A terrific book*, *lively and brisk* . . . a* must read for anyone who tries to understand the Vietnam War.” —Thomas E. Ricks*

Is it possible that the riddle of America’s military failure in Vietnam has a one-word, one-man answer?

Until we understand Gen. William Westmoreland, we will never know what went wrong in the Vietnam War. An Eagle Scout at fifteen, First Captain of his West Point class, Westmoreland fought in two wars and became Superintendent at West Point. Then he was chosen to lead the war effort in Vietnam for four crucial years.

He proved a disaster. Unable to think creatively about unconventional warfare, Westmoreland chose an unavailing strategy, stuck to it in the face of all opposition, and stood accused of fudging the results when it mattered most. In this definitive portrait, prize-winning military historian Lewis Sorley makes a plausible case that the war could have been won were it not for General Westmoreland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect War: Technowar in Vietnam*



  






*“Powerfully and persuasively . . . Gibson tells us why we were in Vietnam . . . a work of daring brilliance—an eye-opening chronicle of waste and self-delusion.” —Robert Olen Butler*

In this groundbreaking book, James William Gibson shatters the misled assumptions behind both liberal and conservative explanations for America’s failure in Vietnam. Gibson shows how American government and military officials developed a disturbingly limited concept of war—what he calls “technowar”—in which all efforts were focused on maximizing the enemy’s body count, regardless of the means. Consumed by a blind faith in the technology of destruction, American leaders failed to take into account their enemy’s highly effective guerrilla tactics. Indeed, technowar proved woefully inapplicable to the actual political and military strategies used by the Vietnamese, and Gibson reveals how US officials consistently falsified military records to preserve the illusion that their approach would prevail. Gibson was one of the first historians to question the fundamental assumptions behind American policy, and _The Perfect War_ is a brilliant reassessment of the war—now republished with a new introduction by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Six Minutes To Freedom *



  






Dear President Bush,
My name is Kimberly Anne Muse. I am writing this letter not for me but for my father, Kurt Frederick Muse. As you should know by now, he is a political prisoner in Panama. . ..

Born in the United States and raised in Panama, Kurt Muse grew up with a deep love for his adopted country. But the crushing regime of General Manuel Noriega in the late 1980s threatened his, and a nation's, freedom. A nightmare of murder and unexplained disappearances compelled Kurt and a few trusted friends to begin a clandestine radio campaign, urging the people of Panama to rise up for their basic human rights.

_Six Minutes to Freedom _is the remarkable tale of Kurt Muse's arrest and harrowing months of imprisonment; his eyewitness accounts of torture; and the plight of his family as they fled for their lives. It is also the heart-pounding account of the only American civilian ever rescued by the elite Delta Force. Timelier than ever, this is a thrilling and highly personal narrative about one man's courage and dedication to his beliefs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Max and the Multiverse Box Set: A Sci-Fi Comedy Series (3 Books, 3 Shorts)*



  






_Futurama_ meets _Rick and Morty_ in this award-winning sci-fi comedy about a nerdy teen who tumbles through the multiverse.

This box set contains six titles in the ongoing saga:

*Max and the Multiverse (Book 1)*

Max is enjoying a spring break all to himself, but then a cosmic mishap throws him into a nutty adventure with a talking cat. They explore new worlds and get entangled in a conflict.

*Max and the Snoodlecock (Book 2)*

Max and the crew visit a colossal space station for resupply, only to be targeted by unknown assailants. They flee to a creepy nebula inhabited by one of the strangest beings in the universe.

*Max and the Banjo Ferret (Book 3)*

Max learns a shocking truth about his furry companion while stranded on a jungle planet full of lizard bears. Desperate to reunite with the crew, he plots a daring escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hostile Spike (Battlegroup Z Book 2)*



  






*Protracted war is inevitable.*

Six weeks ago, Lieutenant Justin Spencer was just another reservist in the Coalition Defense Force. Becoming a lifer wasn’t in the cards—until the League of Sol brutally attacked the Terran Coalition. With several pivotal battles now under his belt, friends and strangers alike call Justin a hero. But he finds the accolades difficult to swallow when the night only intensifies images from his first taste of combat.

*Then he’s faced with an active duty extension.*

The League is hitting supply convoys on their long journeys between the mining colonies. Without the rare minerals, Coalition shipyards can’t produce the needed firepower to fight off losses sustained from the enemy’s overwhelming forces.

*An enemy that appears to anticipate the CDF’s every play.*

When the CSV _Zvika Greengold_ is tapped for a black ops action, Justin volunteers to pilot a captured enemy aircraft on what he discovers too late is a suicide mission. For any chance of survival, he’ll need to rely on more than sheer skill and dumb luck.

*He’ll need a miracle.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sol Strike (Battlegroup Z Book 3)*



  






*The counter-attack begins now.*

Captain Justin Spencer has one goal: to execute battle missions with excellence and bring everyone in his galactic fighter squadron safely home. Yet for too long, the Coalition Defense Force has been engaged in a defensive fight with the League of Sol on the Terran Coalition’s home turf.

*No longer.*

The CSV _Zvika Greengold_ is once again called upon for a highly clandestine assignment – take the war deep into enemy territory and attack the very heart of the League. It’s been generations since anyone has seen Earth after the communist League chased humanity’s ancestors from their former home, and Justin is eager to lead the squadron of stealth recon fighters for some payback.

*Regardless of the danger that awaits them.*

Facing the likelihood of no return, thoughts turn to matters of the heart – and soul. Family reunions are all-too brief. The months-long trip toward Earth gives Justin time to contemplate what waits for them in the great beyond. But when the carrier becomes a floundering fortress, it falls to Justin and the brave men and women of the CSV _Zvika Greengold_ to fight their way to freedom as their ancestors once did – by any means necessary.

*Or spend the rest of their lives in the hands of a merciless enemy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stalemate Europa: Book 5 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series *



  







The year is 1945.

The Allied nations of the World have pushed the Third Reich to breaking point. On every fronts the Germans have resolutely switched to the defensive. But as the Axis retreats, so better weapons, shorter supply and powerful defensive lines arrive to help stem the Allied tide.

A lot more battles will need to be fought before the Reich and its minions fall. The matter is not about if they will hold, but for how long. Everyone knows it, except apparently for Germany and the Wehrmacht, that see in their stiffening capability to resist a glimmer of hope for final victory.

In the Pacific, the Japanese continue to retreat before the multitude of American ships and planes, while Grand Admiral Yamamoto is about to embark on one last great gamble to win it all for his beloved Imperial Navy.

This is the story of the second world war


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The F Word: How to Survive Your Family*



  






*“Pearls of wisdom on surviving dysfunctional blood relationships” from the Emmy Award-winning actor, comedian, and New York Times–bestselling author (Publishers Weekly).*

Take it from a man whose family background includes brawls, visits from “aliens,” star-billing on FBI wanted posters, and, oh yes, an altercation with the Swedish Mafia—families can be brutal! But because we all have one, Louie Anderson has written this honest, funny, and brilliant survival manual for anyone who’s ever choked on . . . THE F WORD.

Long before he became one of America’s favorite comedians, Louie Anderson was one of eleven children in a Minnesota family headed by an alcoholic father who was all for having kids but clueless about supporting them. It was the kind of childhood you have to learn to laugh at to survive, yet it yielded rich dividends: a host of hilarious and heartbreaking stories, as well as 49 Family Survival Tips stamped with true wisdom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Dog Named Beautiful: A Marine, a Dog, and a Long Road Trip Home*



  






*An uplifting and unforgettable story of a US Marine, his extraordinary dog, and the road trip of a lifetime.

"A beautiful, beautiful book." — Jenna Bush Hager*

When US Marine Rob Kugler returns from war he had given up not only a year of his life in service to his country, but he had also lost a brother in the fighting as well. Lost in grief, Rob finds solace and relief in the one thing that never fails to put a smile on his face: his chocolate lab Bella. Exceptionally friendly, and always with - you wouldn’t believe it - a smile on her face, Bella is the friend Rob needs, and they spend their days exploring nature and taking photos.

But then Bella develops a limp in her front leg. It’s cancer, and the prognosis isn’t good. Rob has a choice, either to let Bella go now, or amputate her cancer riddled leg, and see what the next few months would bring.

For Rob, the choice is a no-brainer, and instead of waiting at home for the cancer to spread, Rob and Bella pack their bags and hit the road. Life is short, but the road ahead is long and winding, and as they criss-cross the country Rob and Bella meet remarkable, life-changing men and women who are quick to make friends with this incredible three-legged dog. _A Dog Named Beautiful_ is a book full of inspiration, hope, love, tears, and laughs. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In the Wars: From Afghanistan to the UK, a story of conflict, survival and saving lives *



  






*AS SEEN AND HEARD ON: BBC NEWS, RADIO 2, RADIO 4, ITV NEWS, LBC NEWS, ALJAZEERA, CHANNEL 4 NEWS AND SKY NEWS

'At a time when displacement has become increasingly politicized, this book is a gift, a dazzling testimony to the extraordinary contributions that refugees make to the host communities that welcome them.' KHALED HOSSEINI, *author of _The Kite Runner_

*'A thrilling and absorbing read from first to last.' STEPHEN FRY
__

Born in war-torn Afghanistan, Waheed Arian's first memories are of bombs. His first-hand experience of the power of medicine inspired him to dedicate his life to healing others. But how does a boy with nothing hope to become a doctor?*

Fleeing the conflict with his family, he spent much of his childhood in refugee camps in Pakistan, living sometimes ten to a room without basic sanitation or access to education. Waheed largely taught himself, from textbooks bought from street-sellers, and learned English from the BBC World Service. Smuggled to the UK at fifteen with just a hundred dollars in his pocket, he found a job in a shop. He was advised to set his sights on becoming a taxi driver. But the boy from Kabul had bigger ambitions.

Working through PTSD and anxiety, he studied all hours to achieve his vocation. He was accepted to read medicine at Cambridge University, Imperial College and Harvard, and went on to become a doctor in the NHS, currently in A&E on the Covid frontline. But he wanted to do more. In 2015 he founded Arian Teleheal, a pioneering global charity that connects doctors in war zones and low-resource countries with their counterparts in the US, UK, Europe and Australia. Together, learning from each other, they save and change lives - the lives of millions of people just like Waheed.

For readers of _Educated _and _War Doctor_, this is the extraordinary memoir of a boy who recognized the power of education and dreamed about helping others. It is a tale of courage, ambition and unwavering resilience in the face of all the challenges that life can throw in your way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tails, You Lose (A Witch City Mystery Book 2)*



  






*A death in a deserted department store has a Salem sleuth shopping for suspects . . .*

After losing her job as a TV psychic, Lee Barrett has decided to volunteer her talents as an instructor at the Tabitha Trumbull Academy of the Arts—known as “The Tabby” —in her hometown of Salem, Massachusetts. But when the school’s handyman turns up dead under seemingly inexplicable circumstances on Christmas night, Lee’s clairvoyant capabilities begin bubbling to the surface once again.

The Tabby is housed in the long-vacant Trumbull’s Department Store. As Lee and her intrepid students begin work on a documentary charting the store’s history, they unravel a century of family secrets, deathbed whispers—and a mysterious labyrinth of tunnels hidden right below the streets of Salem. Even the witches in town are spooked, and when Lee begins seeing visions in the large black patent leather pump in her classroom, she’s certain something evil is afoot. But ghosts in the store’s attic are the least of her worries with a killer on the loose . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Look Both Ways (A Witch City Mystery Book 3) *



  






*Salem, Massachusetts is known for its haunting history—and an antique mirror may reveal a deadly new chapter . . .*

When Lee Barrett spots the same style oak bureau she once had as a child on the WICH-TV show _Shopping Salem_, she rushes to the antiques shop and buys the piece. Just like the beloved bureau she lost in a fire, this one has secret compartments. It also comes with an intriguing history—it was purchased in an estate sale from a home where a famous local murder took place.

The day after the bureau is delivered, Lee returns to the antiques shop and finds the owner dead. The police suspect the shop owner’s unscrupulous business partner, but Lee wonders if the murder is connected to her new furniture. At least part of the answer may be revealed through a mirror in the bureau, tarnished and blackened, allowing Lee to tap into her psychic visions. Using this bureau of investigation, Lee may be able to furnish her policeman beau with the evidence needed to catch the killer—before the next one to be shut up is her . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grave Errors (A Witch City Mystery Book 5)*



  






*Salem, Massachusetts’ resident psychic sleuth is digging up trouble: “A diverting journey.” —Kirkus Reviews*

_Whose funeral will be next?_

For residents of Salem, Massachusetts, the day after Halloween brings empty candy wrappers, sagging pumpkins, and a community-wide identity crisis. That is, until Lee Barrett’s TV production class suggests extending the spooky season with the traditional Mexican celebration _Dia de Los Muertos._ But when the students discover not all of Salem’s dead are resting in peace, the post-October blues don’t seem so bad after all . . .

As if a series of haunting graveyard visits isn’t disturbing enough, Lee and her policeman boyfriend connect the crime to an unsolved missing person case. Driven by a series of chilling psychic visions, Lee calls on her cleverest allies—including her shrewd cat, O’Ryan—to go underground and dig up the evidence needed to put a lid on a cold case forever . . . before the newest headstone in town has her name on it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Proposal to Die For (A Lady Alkmene Cosy Mystery, Book 1)*



  






*A murderous beginning*
With her father away in India, Lady Alkmene Callender finds being left to her own devices in London intolerably dull, until the glamorous Broadway star Evelyn Steinbeck arrives in town! Gossip abounds about the New York socialite, but when Ms Steinbeck’s wealthy uncle, Silas Norwhich, is found dead Lady Alkmene finds her interest is piqued. Because this death sounds a lot to her like murder…

Desperate to uncover the truth, Lady Alkmene begins to look into Ms Steinbeck’s past – only to be hampered by the arrival of journalist, Jake Dubois – who believes she is merely an amateur lady-detective meddling in matters she knows nothing about!

But Lady Alkmene refuses to be deterred from the case and together they dig deeper, only to discover that some secrets should never come to light…

*The twenties have never been so dangerous*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Harvest *



  






*In this classic medical thriller filled with harrowing suspense and brilliantly crafted plot twists, Tess Gerritsen—the author of the acclaimed Rizzoli & Isles series that inspired the hit television show—delivers a pulse-pounding tale that “will make your heart skip a beat” (USA TODAY).*

For Dr. Abby DiMatteo, the long road to Boston’s Bayside Hospital has been anything but easy. Now, immersed in the grinding fatigue of her second year as a surgical resident, she’s elated when the hospital’s elite cardiac transplant team taps her as a potential recruit.

But Abby soon makes an anguished, crucial decision that jeopardizes her entire career. A car crash victim’s healthy heart is ready to be harvested; it is immediately cross-matched to a wealthy private patient, Nina Voss. Abby hatches a bold plan to make sure that the transplant goes instead to a dying seventeen-year-old boy who is also a perfect match.

The repercussions are powerful and swift and Abby is shaken but unrepentant—until she meets the frail, tormented Nina. Then a new heart for Nina Voss suddenly appears, her transplant is completed, and Abby makes a terrible discovery: Nina’s heart has not come through the proper channels.

Defying Bayside Hospital’s demands for silence, Abby plunges into an investigation that reveals an intricate, and murderous, chain of deceptions. Every move Abby makes spawns a vicious backlash and, in a ship anchored in the stagnant waters of Boston Harbor, a final, grisly discovery lies waiting…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*We Shall Inherit the Wind (Varg Veum Series Book 17)*



  






*1998.* Varg Veum sits by the hospital bedside of his long-term girlfriend Karin, whose life-threatening injuries provide a deeply painful reminder of the mistakes he's made.

Investigating the seemingly innocent disappearance of a wind-farm inspector, Varg Veum is thrust into one of the most challenging cases of his career, riddled with conflicts, environmental terrorism, religious fanaticism, unsolved mysteries and dubious business ethics. Then, in one of the most heart-stopping scenes in crime fiction, the first body appears...

A chilling, timeless story of love, revenge and desire, _We Shall Inherit the Wind_ deftly weaves contemporary issues with a stunning plot that will leave you gripped to the final page. This is Staalesen at his most thrilling, thought-provoking best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Where Roses Never Die (Varg Veum Series Book 18 )*


  






*September 1977. *Mette MisvÆr, a three-year-old girl disappears without trace from the sandpit outside her home. Her tiny, close middle-class community in the tranquil suburb of Nordas is devastated, but their enquiries and the police produce nothing. Curtains twitch, suspicions are raised, but Mette is never found.

Almost 25 years later, as the expiry date for the statute of limitations draws near, Mette's mother approaches PI Varg Veum, in a last, desperate attempt to find out what happened to her daughter. As Veum starts to dig, he uncovers an intricate web of secrets, lies and shocking events that have been methodically concealed. When another brutal incident takes place, a pattern begins to emerge...

Shocking, unsettling and full of extraordinary twists and turns, _Where Roses Never Die_ reaffirms Gunnar Staalesen as one of the world's foremost thriller writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Treasure Hunters Box Set 1: Three action-packed romantic suspense books*



  






*Sunken treasures. Dangerous enemies. Action-packed romantic suspense.*

When Italian chef Rosalina Calucci finds a clue to an ancient treasure, she makes the mistake of bringing it to rogue treasure hunter Archer Mahoney, a dangerously sexy, frustratingly irresponsible, Australian millionaire. Something she knows all too well since he’s also her ex-fiancé, and it was his secrets that tore them apart.

Archer Mahoney, will do anything to drown out his painful past; breaking up with the irresistible, smokey-eyed, woman of his dreams is proof of that. But his talent for finding lost treasure is almost as good as his talent for finding trouble and his feisty ex is just the beginning.

Rosalina’s clue could be the key to locating an ancient treasure that’s haunted Archer for years. But some treasures are buried in blood, and a deadly enemy will stop at nothing to keep a sinful secret contained. Can they mend the ocean between them, or will Rosalina’s quest for answers be just the beginning to Archer’s nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Time Reborn: From the Crisis in Physics to the Future of the Universe*



  






*A radical new view of the nature of time and the cosmos—“at once entertaining, thought-provoking, fabulously ambitious and fabulously speculative” (The New York Times Book Review).*

_What is time?_

This deceptively simple question is the single most important problem facing science as we probe deeper into the fundamentals of the universe. All of the mysteries physicists and cosmologists face—from the Big Bang to the future of the universe, from the puzzles of quantum physics to the unification of forces and particles—come down to the nature of time.

The fact that time is real may seem obvious. You experience it passing every day when you watch clocks tick, bread toast, and children grow. But most physicists, from Newton to Einstein to today’s quantum theorists, have seen things differently. The scientific case for time being an illusion is formidable. That is why the consequences of adopting the view that time is real are revolutionary.

Here, the author of _The Trouble with Physics_ argues that a limited notion of time is holding physics back—and what we need now is a major shift in scientific thought. The _true_ reality of this manmade construct could be the key to the next big breakthrough in theoretical physics—and could hold implications relevant to issues from climate change to the economy.

What if the laws of physics themselves were not ageless? What if they could evolve? _Time Reborn _offers a radical approach to cosmology that embraces the concept of time and opens up a whole new universe of possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*How To Be a Tudor: A Dawn-to-Dusk Guide to Tudor Life*



  






*Named one of the Best Books of the Year by NPR

A New York Times Book Review Editors Choice Selection


An erudite romp through the intimate details of life in Tudor England, "Goodman's latest…is a revelation" (New York Times Book Review).*


On the heels of her triumphant _How to Be a Victorian_, Ruth Goodman travels even further back in English history to the era closest to her heart, the dramatic period from the crowning of Henry VII to the death of Elizabeth I. A celebrated master of British social and domestic history, Ruth Goodman draws on her own adventures living in re-created Tudor conditions to serve as our intrepid guide to sixteenth-century living. Proceeding from daybreak to bedtime, this “immersive, engrossing” (_Slate_) work pays tribute to the lives of those who labored through the era. From using soot from candle wax as toothpaste to malting grain for homemade ale, from the gruesome sport of bear-baiting to cuckolding and cross-dressing—the madcap habits and revealing intimacies of life in the time of Shakespeare are vividly rendered for the insatiably curious.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.25

*The Woman They Could Not Silence: One Woman, Her Incredible Fight for Freedom, and the Men Who Tried to Make Her Disappear*



  






*From the New York Times, USA Today, and Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Radium Girls comes another dark and dramatic but ultimately uplifting tale of a forgotten woman hero whose inspirational journey sparked lasting change for women's rights and exposed injustices that still resonate today.*

1860: As the clash between the states rolls slowly to a boil, Elizabeth Packard, housewife and mother of six, is facing her own battle. The enemy sits across the table and sleeps in the next room. Her husband of twenty-one years is plotting against her because he feels increasingly threatened—by Elizabeth's intellect, independence, and unwillingness to stifle her own thoughts. So he makes a plan to put his wife back in her place. One summer morning, he has her committed to an insane asylum.

The horrific conditions inside the Illinois State Hospital in Jacksonville, Illinois, are overseen by Dr. Andrew McFarland, a man who will prove to be even more dangerous to Elizabeth than her traitorous husband. But most disturbing is that Elizabeth is not the only sane woman confined to the institution. There are many rational women on her ward who tell the same story: they've been committed not because they need medical treatment, but to keep them in line—conveniently labeled "crazy" so their voices are ignored.

No one is willing to fight for their freedom and, disenfranchised both by gender and the stigma of their supposed madness, they cannot possibly fight for themselves. But Elizabeth is about to discover that the merit of losing everything is that you then have nothing to lose...

Bestselling author Kate Moore brings her sparkling narrative voice to _The Woman They Could Not Silence_, an unputdownable story of the forgotten woman who courageously fought for her own freedom—and in so doing freed millions more. Elizabeth's refusal to be silenced and her ceaseless quest for justice not only challenged the medical science of the day, and led to a giant leap forward in human rights, it also showcased the most salutary lesson: sometimes, the greatest heroes we have are those inside ourselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Days of Steel Rain: The Epic Story of a WWII Vengeance Ship in the Year of the Kamikaze*



  






*An intimate true account of Americans at war, Days of Steel Rain is an epic drama about an unlikely group of men forced to work together in the face of an increasingly desperate enemy during the final year of World War II.* Sprawling across the Pacific, this untold story follows the crew of the newly-built "vengeance ship" USS _Astoria_, named for her sunken predecessor lost earlier in the war. At its center lies U.S. Navy Captain George Dyer, who vowed to return to action after suffering a horrific wound. He accepted the ship's command in 1944, knowing it would be his last chance to avenge his injuries and salvage his career. Yet with the nation's resources and personnel stretched thin by the war, he found that just getting the ship into action would prove to be a battle. Tensions among the crew flared from the start. _Astoria_'s sailors and Marines were a collection of replacements, retreads, and older men. Some were broken by previous traumatic combat, most had no desire to be in the war, yet all found themselves fighting an enemy more afraid of surrender than death. The reluctant ship was called to respond to challenges that its men never could have anticipated. From a typhoon where the ocean was enemy to daring rescue missions, a gallant turn at Iwo Jima, and the ultimate crucible against the Kamikaze at Okinawa, they endured the worst of the final year of the war at sea. _Days of Steel Rain _brings to life more than a decade of research and firsthand interviews, depicting with unprecedented insight the singular drama of a captain grappling with an untested crew and men who had endured enough amidst some of the most brutal fighting of World War II. Throughout, Brent Jones fills the narrative with secret diaries, memoirs, letters, interpersonal conflicts, and the innermost thoughts of the Astoria men--and more than 80 photographs that have never before been published. _Days of Steel Rain_ weaves an intimate, unforgettable portrait of leadership, heroism, endurance, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*X Troop: The Secret Jewish Commandos of World War II*



  






“*Brilliantly researched, utterly gripping history: the first full account of a remarkable group of Jewish refugees—a top-secret band of brothers—who waged war on Hitler.*”*—Alex Kershaw, New York Times best-selling author of The Longest Winter and TheLiberator

The incredible World War II saga of the German-Jewish commandos who fought in Britain’s most secretive special-forces unit—but whose story has gone untold until now*

June 1942. The shadow of the Third Reich has fallen across the European continent. In desperation, Winston Churchill and his chief of staff form an unusual plan: a new commando unit made up of Jewish refugees who have escaped to Britain. The resulting volunteers are a motley group of intellectuals, artists, and athletes, most from Germany and Austria. Many have been interned as enemy aliens, and have lost their families, their homes—their whole worlds. They will stop at nothing to defeat the Nazis. Trained in counterintelligence and advanced combat, this top secret unit becomes known as X Troop. Some simply call them a suicide squad.

Drawing on extensive original research, including interviews with the last surviving members, Leah Garrett follows this unique band of brothers from Germany to England and back again, with stops at British internment camps, the beaches of Normandy, the battlefields of Italy and Holland, and the hellscape of Terezin concentration camp—the scene of one of the most dramatic, untold rescues of the war. For the first time, _X Troop_ tells the astonishing story of these secret shock troops and their devastating blows against the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5. A little pricey, but over 1,000 pages.

*Prelude to Berlin: The Red Army's Offensive Operations in Poland and Eastern Germany, 1945*



  






Prelude to Berlin: The Red Army’s Offensive Operations in Poland and Eastern Germany, 1945, offers a panoramic view of the Soviet strategic offensives north of the Carpathians in the winter of 1945. During the course of this offensive the Red Army broke through the German defenses in Poland and East Prussia and eventually occupied all of Germany east of the Oder River.

The book consists primarily of articles that appeared in various military journals during the first decade after the war. The General Staff’s directorate charged with studying the war experience published these studies, although there are other sources as well. A particular highlight of these is a personal memoir that offers a rare insight into Soviet strategic planning for the winter–spring 1945 campaign. Also featured are documents relating to the operational-strategic conduct of the various operations, which were compiled and published after the fall of the Soviet Union.

The book is divided into several parts, corresponding to the operations conducted. These include the Vistula–Oder operation by the First Belorussian and First Ukrainian Fronts out of their respective Vistula bridgeheads. This gigantic operation, involving over a million men and several thousand tanks, artillery and other weapons sliced through the German defenses and, in a single leap, advanced the front to the Oder River, less than 100 kilometres from Berlin, from which they launched their final assault on the Reich in April.

Equally impressive was the Second and Third Belorussian Fronts’ offensive into Germany’s East Prussian citadel. This operation helped to clear the flank further to the south and exacted a long-awaited revenge for the Russian Army’s defeat here in 1914. This effort cut off the German forces in East Prussia and concluded with an effort to clear the flanks in Pomerania and the storming of the East Prussian capital of Konigsberg in April.

The study also examines in considerable detail the First Ukrainian Front’s Upper and Lower Silesian operations of February–March 1945. These operations cleared the army’s flanks in the south and deprived Germany of one of its last major industrial and agricultural areas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lieutenant Dangerous: A Vietnam War Memoir*



  






*Jeff Danziger, one of the leading political cartoonists of his generation, captures the fear, sorrow, absurdity, and unintended but inevitable consequences of war with dark humor and penetrating moral clarity.*


_If there is any discipline at the start of wars it dissipates as the soldiers themselves become aware of the pointlessness of what they are being told to do._

A conversation with a group of today’s military age men and women about America’s involvement in Vietnam inspired Jeff Danziger to write about his own wartime experiences: “War is interesting,” he reveals, “if you can avoid getting killed, and don’t mind loud noises.”

Fans of his cartooning will recognize his mordant humor applied to his own wartime training and combat experiences: “I learned, and I think most veterans learn, that making people or nations do something by bombing or sending in armed troops usually fails.”

Near the end of his telling, Danziger invites his audience—in particular the young friends who inspired him to write this informative and rollicking memoir—to ponder: “What would you do? . . . Could you summon the bravery—or the internal resistance—to simply refuse to be part of the whole idiotic theater of the war? . . . Or would you be like me?”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Honourable Warriors: Fighting the Taliban in Afghanistan: A Front-line Account of the British Army's Battle for Helmand *



  






In 2009 Major Richard Streatfeild and his men fought for six months against the Taliban in Sangin, northern Helmand. They were engaged in over 800 fire-fights. They were the target of more than 200 improvised explosive devices. Ten men in his company were killed, 50 were wounded. This is their story and it is the story, from the front line, of Western intervention in Afghanistan. His graphic personal account gives an inside view of the physical, psychological and political battle to come to terms with severe casualties and the stress of battle while seeking the support of the local population. It is also an account of strategy being turned into action - of the essential interplay of the personal and professional in the most testing of circumstances. He describes the day-to-day operations, and he provides a fascinating record of the Taliban's guerrilla tactics and the British response to them. His narrative gives a direct insight into the experiences of soldiers who had to face down their fear throughout a prolonged tour of duty on the Afghan battlefield.His narrative is essential reading for anyone who cares to understand the nature of the war in Afghanistan and how the odds are stacked against the army's success. For the British intervention in Helmand is a microcosm of the Nato-led mission launched against the Taliban and al Qaeda.As seen in The Daily Mail, The Guardian, The Mail on Sunday, Sussex Express and The Argus, Featured on BBC Radio 4 ' The Today' programme and on BBC South East Television


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blind Faith*



  






Imagine a world where everyone knows everything about everybody. Where 'sharing' is valued above all, and privacy is considered a dangerous perversion.

Trafford wouldn't call himself a rebel, but he's daring to be different, to stand out from the crowd. In his own small ways, he wants to push against the system. But in this world, uniformity is everything. And even tiny defiances won't go unnoticed.

Ben Elton's dark, savagely comic novel imagines a post-apocalyptic society where religious intolerance combines with a sex-obsessed, utterly egocentric culture. In this world, nakedness is modesty, independent thought subversive, and ignorance is wisdom.

A chilling vision of what's to come? Or something rather closer to home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War's Edge: Blood & Steel *



  






*"Bolder and more action packed than anything Ryan Aslesen has written before, this groin kicker of a book is the furthest thing from a bland, spineless sequel: it's a brutal, intense successor to the initial scifi masterpiece." -Nathanial Timberlake*

*Galactic war.*

On its heels after the disastrous Battle of Verdant, the United Systems Alliance is taken completely by surprise when the Galactic Union launches an all-out surprise offensive that captures planet after planet. Fear and panic spread like an oxygen fire as the Union invasion fleet makes a dash for the Alliance core worlds.
Sergeant Mark Rizer and the Marines and sailors of Sixth Fleet are lightyears from the front, still licking their wounds after the bitter defeat on Verdant. But there is no time to rest, for General Hella is planning a daring--perhaps suicidal--operation to finally halt the Union juggernaut.

As the Alliance launches its first offensive of the war, Rizer and his Marines find themselves in the midst of a brutal campaign to retake the Union-occupied planet Stavanger. Fighting house-to-house and hand-to-hand in a frozen hell, Murder Company wages a desperate battle against a seemingly unstoppable enemy. Outgunned and outmanned, Rizer realizes his platoon is more than just a cog in the vast Marine Corps war machine--they're the glue holding the entire operation together. Failure isn't an option if the Alliance is to survive.

_Warning: This book contains graphic violence, profanity, and sexual content. It is intended for a mature audience. Reader discretion is advised._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Secret Agent Mom (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 1)*



  






*Lucy Heron is a mom with three kids, and a baker with a happy marriage in sunny Echo Park. She’s also Silver Griffins Agent 485.*

The suburbs will never be the same.

Fighting supernatural crime from a minivan while keeping the magical world a secret is a fulltime job. Then there’s the PTA bake sale and the neighborhood barbecue.

*Hard to balance even with a wand.*

And now, a monstrous loan shark is spreading his shadowy empire from a hidden kemana. Mix in a tribe of ancient witches and tunnel-dwelling magical misfits.

Turns out, Los Angeles is hiding a lot of secrets just underneath your feet.

Can Lucy put the bad guys behind Trevilsom bars and still get home in time for family dinner? What are her magical kids up to and do they have their own spy network?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Of The Mountain Man*



  






*USA Today bestselling author: Smoke Jensen has taken on plenty of outlaws—but this time, it's personal . . .*

Big Max Higgins ran the outlaw town of Hell's Creek up in the north Montana Rockies—and then he decided to include the nearby town of Barlow in his cutthroat operation. What he didn't know was that Smoke Jensen was there with his wife, visiting relatives.

It didn't take Smoke long to rout out the lot of them with angry fists and blazing guns . . . but Smoke didn't count on Big Max doing something as daring, desperate, and stupid as kidnapping his wife—and demanding the town of Barlow itself as ransom.

Soon Big Max Higgins would look up and see the last mountain man riding down the middle of the street with reins in his teeth and both hands filled with .44s. Big Max had always wanted to make a name for himself. And he was going to get it, too—carved on his gravestone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dog on It: A Chet and Bernie Mystery (The Chet and Bernie Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*The first book of the New York Times bestselling Chet and Bernie mystery series, an “enchanting one-of-a-kind novel” (Stephen King) that is “nothing short of masterful” (Los Angeles Times).*

Chet, the wise and lovable canine narrator of _Dog on It_, and Bernie, a down-on-his-luck private investigator, are quick to take a new case involving a frantic mother searching for her teenage daughter. This well-behaved and gifted student may or may not have been kidnapped, but she has definitely gotten mixed up with some very unsavory characters. With Chet’s highly trained nose leading the way, their hunt for clues takes them into the desert to biker bars and other exotic locales—until the bad guys try to turn the tables and the resourceful duo lands in the paws of peril. Spencer Quinn’s irresistible mystery kicks off a delightful new series that will have readers panting for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Calaway Jones (The Harry Starke Novels Book 10) *



  






*When a detective is this good, his family inevitably ends up in the crosshairs…*
Harry Starke has lost count of the criminals he’s put behind bars, and death threats are part of the job description. But when a sniper’s bullet comes within inches of Starke’s wife, his whole world changes. It turns out an ex-congressman with an axe to grind doesn’t just want to kill the detective. He wants Starke to suffer…

To protect the people he loves, Starke must play cat and mouse with a deadly ex-Mossad agent. His only chance to keep his wife and crew alive is to crack the case in record time. If he fails, it won’t be long until the assassin’s aim finds its mark…

_Calaway Jones_ is a standalone novel in the Harry Starke series of private detective mysteries. If you like high-speed suspense, electrifying plot twists, and hard-boiled heroes, then you’ll love Blair Howard’s latest thrill-ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Fire*



  






*A man on a mission must come to terms with his forgotten past in this gripping thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Dean Koontz.*

In Portland, he saved a young boy from a drunk driver. In Boston, he rescued a child from an underground explosion. In Houston, he disarmed a man who was trying to shoot his own wife. Reporter Holly Thorne was intrigued by this strange quiet savior named Jim Ironheart. She was even falling in love with him. But what power compelled an ordinary man to save twelve lives in three months? What visions haunted his dreams? And why did he whisper in his sleep: _There is an Enemy. It is coming. It’ll kill us all..._?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nightmare in Pink: A Travis McGee Novel *



  






*From a beloved master of crime fiction, Nightmare in Pink is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.*

Travis McGee’s permanent address is the _Busted Flush, _Slip F-18, Bahia Mar, Lauderdale, and there isn’t a hell of a lot that compels him to leave it. Except maybe a call from an old army buddy who needs a favor. If it wasn’t for him, McGee might not be alive. For that kind of friend, Travis McGee will travel almost anywhere, even New York City. Especially when there’s a damsel in distress.

*“As a young writer, all I ever wanted was to touch readers as powerfully as John D. MacDonald touched me.”—Dean Koontz*

The damsel in question is his old friend’s kid sister, whose fiancé has just been murdered in what the authorities claim was a standard Manhattan mugging. But Nina knows better. Her soon-to-be husband had been digging around, finding scum and scandal at his real estate investment firm. And this scum will go to any lengths to make sure their secrets don’t get out.

Travis is determined to get to the bottom of things, but just as he’s closing in on the truth, he finds himself drugged and taken captive. If he’s being locked up in a mental institution with a steady stream of drugs siphoned into his body, how can Travis keep his promise to his old friend? More important, how can he get himself out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The King Tides (Lancaster & Daniels Book 1) *



  






*Reality and illusion blur in this Washington Post bestseller that Michael Connelly calls “a hundred percent adrenaline rush disguised as a detective novel.”*

Nicki Pearl is the perfect daughter—every parent’s dream. And that of strangers, too. Wherever she goes, she’s being watched. Each stalker is different from the last, except for one thing—their alarming obsession with Nicki.

Desperate times call for desperate measures, and Nicki’s father is turning to someone who can protect her: retired private detective and ex–Navy SEAL Jon Lancaster. Teaming up with FBI agent and former abduction victim Beth Daniels, Lancaster can help—his way. He’s spent most of his career dispatching creeps who get off on terrorizing the vulnerable. Unlicensed, and unrestricted, he plays dirty…But this case is unusual. Why so many men? Why this one girl? Does Nicki have something to hide? Or do her parents?

Trawling the darkest depths of southern Florida, Lancaster faces a growing tide of secrets and deception. And the deeper he digs, the more he realizes that finding the truth won’t be easy. Because there’s more to this case than meets the eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Good Deed (Lancaster & Daniels Book 2)*



  






*A human-trafficking case hits dangerously close to home in a heart-racing thriller by the Amazon Charts bestselling author of The King Tides.*

A disturbing missing-person case reunites ex-Navy SEAL Jon Lancaster and FBI Agent Beth Daniels. Skye is just one of a dozen young women who have disappeared from Florida without a trace. Beth can do more than just imagine their fear. She was a victim herself—a trauma that’s strengthened her fight for justice.

Then Lancaster uncovers a scrap of evidence, and the mystery begins to unravel. But the lead comes with a personal sting: the involvement of his estranged brother, Logan, an ex-con recruited into the shepherding of human trade. The only way for Logan to shed his demons is to come clean. For Lancaster and Daniels, that means being drawn, secret by secret, into a dangerous underground world.

With time running out, three damaged pasts will collide; more secrets will spill; and Lancaster, Daniels, and Logan will have to fight to save themselves first if they ever hope to find the girls alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bad News Travels: A Thriller (Lancaster & Daniels Book 3)*



  






*Family secrets become a blackmailer’s deadly weapon in this pulse-pounding thriller by the Amazon Charts bestselling author of No Good Deed.*

The shocking suicide of Beth Daniels’s father—a prominent surgeon—has thrown the FBI agent into a tailspin. But when Beth heads to Saint Augustine, Florida, for the funeral, she’ll need more than the emotional support of her boyfriend, retired detective Jon Lancaster. She’ll need his gut instinct for solving a mystery.

No sooner do they arrive than suspicions are aroused. There’s the pair of Russians who seem to be watching every move the family makes. A final, cryptic phone call Martin Daniels made to his granddaughter. Strange blood evidence on his estate. More than $1 million missing from Martin’s account. And his cell phone, wiped clean, along with clues to a double life. To Beth, it’s disturbingly clear: the man she loved was a stranger.

As she and Jon delve into Martin’s past, they have no idea where the secrets will take them. Or how dangerous it will be to expose the conspiracies, the cover-ups, and the terrible truths of Martin’s life—and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Stone Unturned: The True Story of the World's Premier Forensic Investigators*



  






*The New York Times bestselling author takes readers on “a fascinating journey into the trenches of crime [investigation]”—now revised and updated (Lowell Cauffiel, New York Times bestselling author).*

A body stuffed in a car trunk swallowed by the swirling, muddy waters of the Missouri River. A hiker brutally murdered, then thrown off a steep embankment in a remote mountain range. A devious killer who hid his wife’s body under a thick cement patio.

For investigators, the story is often the same: they know a murder took place, they may even know who did it; but without key evidence, or a body, pursuing a conviction is nearly impossible. That’s when they call NecroSearch International, a brain trust of the nation’s top scientists in a wide variety of fields, who along with law enforcement, use the latest technology and field techniques to locate clandestine graves and hidden secrets to solve “unsolvable” crimes.

In _No Stone Unturned_, Steve Jackson—who became a member of NecroSearch International in 2015—gives a captivating, insider’s look into a realm of crime investigation of which few people are aware.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Stranger on the Beach: A Novel*



  






*Parade's "10 Books Written by Women We Can't Wait to Read in 2019" | She Reads' "Most Anticipated Thillers of Summer 2019" | Pure Wow's "The Best Beach Reads of Summer 2019" | CrimeReads' "The Most Anticipated Crime Books of Summer"

From bestselling author Michele Campbell comes A Stranger on the Beach,* *an edge-of-your seat story of passion and intrigue that will keep you guessing until the very end.*

Caroline Stark’s beach house was supposed to be her crowning achievement: a lavish, expensive space to showcase what she thought was her perfect family. But after a very public fight with her husband, she realizes things may not be as perfect as they seem: her husband is lying to her, the money is disappearing, and there’s a stranger on the beach outside her house.

As Caroline’s marriage and her carefully constructed lifestyle begin to collapse around her, she turns to Aidan, the stranger, for comfort…and revenge. After a brief and desperate fling that means nothing to Caroline and everything to him, Aidan’s infatuation with Caroline, her family, and her house becomes more and more destructive. But who is manipulating whom in this deadly game of obsession and control? Who will take the blame when someone ends up dead…and what is Caroline hiding?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nothing to Hide (Lucy Kincaid Novels Book 15)*



  






*New York Times bestselling Allison Brennan's series featuring FBI Agent Lucy Kincaid* *continues as she finds herself on the trail of a serial killer in Nothing to Hide.*

With a background in psychology, FBI Agent Lucy Kincaid is good at getting into the heads of killers and victims both. Still, her latest case is leaving her stumped. A third body has turned up in San Antonio—and it bears the same unique and troubling M.O. as the first two. The killer is clearly trying to send a message. But what is it—and to whom? All roads keep leading Lucy down a dead end. . .

The victims are all married men who led honest lives alongside their adoring wives, but have nothing else in common. When Lucy catches each widow in a lie, she realizes that things are not at all as they seem. What begins as a seemingly straightforward investigation turns into something far darker and more sinister than Lucy could have ever imagined. Can she solve this case before more lives are lost. . . including her own husband?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tom Clancy Duty and Honor (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 3)*



  






*Jack Ryan Jr. is caught in the cross-hairs of a would-be tyrant in this exhilarating thriller in Tom Clancy's #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Jack Ryan, Jr., is on his own. He's been ousted from his position at the Campus, the off-the-books intelligence agency that was set up by his father, the President. As if that's not bad enough, someone is out for Jack‘s blood. The police think that he was just the victim of a mugging, but he knows a professional assassin when he kills one. 

Using clues found on his would-be dispatcher, Jack launches his own shadow campaign to uncover the brutal truth about a world-renowned philanthropist and human rights advocate—and a long-running false-flag war of terror that has claimed thousands of lives....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Locked On (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 11) *



  






*Jack Ryan Jr.—along with the covert warriors of the Campus—continues to uphold his legendary father’s legacy of courage and honor in this thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Tom Clancy.*

Privately training with special forces, he’s honing his combat skills to continue his work within the Campus, hunting down and eliminating terrorists wherever he can—even as Jack Ryan Sr. campaigns to become President of the United States again.

But what neither father nor son knows is that the political and personal have just become equally dangerous. A devout enemy of Jack Sr. launches a privately-funded vendetta to discredit him and connect him to a mysterious killing in his longtime ally John Clark’s past. All they have to do is catch him.

With Clark on the run, it’s up to Jack Jr. to stop a growing threat emerging in the Middle East, where a corrupt Pakistani general has entered into a deadly pact with a fanatical terrorist to procure four nuclear warheads they can use to blackmail any world power into submission—or face annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Periodic Tales: A Cultural History of the Elements, from Arsenic to Zinc*



  






In the spirit of _A Short History of Nearly Everything_ comes _Periodic Tales_. Award-winning science writer Hugh Andersey-Williams offers readers a captivating look at the elements—and the amazing, little-known stories behind their discoveries. _Periodic Tales_ is an energetic and wide-ranging book of innovations and innovators, of superstition and science and the myriad ways the chemical elements are woven into our culture, history, and language. It will delight readers of _Genome, Einstein’s Dreams_, _Longitude_, and _The Age of Wonder_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Apache Wars: The Hunt for Geronimo, the Apache Kid, and the Captive Boy Who Started the Longest War in American History *



  






*In the tradition of Empire of the Summer Moon, a stunningly vivid historical account of the manhunt for Geronimo and the 25-year Apache struggle for their homeland.*

They called him Mickey Free. His kidnapping started the longest war in American history, and both sides--the Apaches and the white invaders—blamed him for it. A mixed-blood warrior who moved uneasily between the worlds of the Apaches and the American soldiers, he was never trusted by either but desperately needed by both. He was the only man Geronimo ever feared. He played a pivotal role in this long war for the desert Southwest from its beginning in 1861 until its end in 1890 with his pursuit of the renegade scout, Apache Kid.

In this sprawling, monumental work, Paul Hutton unfolds over two decades of the last war for the West through the eyes of the men and women who lived it. This is Mickey Free's story, but also the story of his contemporaries: the great Apache leaders Mangas Coloradas, Cochise, and Victorio; the soldiers Kit Carson, O. O. Howard, George Crook, and Nelson Miles; the scouts and frontiersmen Al Sieber, Tom Horn, Tom Jeffords, and Texas John Slaughter; the great White Mountain scout Alchesay and the Apache female warrior Lozen; the fierce Apache warrior Geronimo; and the Apache Kid. These lives shaped the violent history of the deserts and mountains of the Southwestern borderlands--a bleak and unforgiving world where a people would make a final, bloody stand against an American war machine bent on their destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Great Court-Martial Cases*



  






_Great Court-Martial Cases_ is a history of the military trials that shook the nation, from Benedict Arnold to Lieutenant Calley, taken from recently released official trial records.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*First Light: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Resonance Book 1)*



  






*She lost everything. Now, she's fighting back.*

When Jaya Mill’s parents were killed and her brother was kidnapped in an attack on her childhood home, she saw only one future for herself: enlist in the Union Starfleet and learn to defend herself.

Now, as a lieutenant commander aboard the UNS Avalon, Jaya and her elite counterterrorism unit enlist the help of Tynan Vasuda, an alien scientist from the Szacante Federation, to investigate the potentially sinister research of the new and mysteriously well-funded Sons of Priam.

Across the stars, a bounty hunter named Marantos accepts a high-paying assassination job in hopes of putting more distance between herself and her estranged royal family. But that job draws her straight into the web that the Sons of Priam are weaving to capture the highest office of the United Human Nations.

As Marantos claws free from the Sons of Priam, her path intersects with Jaya and Tynan, and she must decide whether to keep running from her past or turn and fight this new threat. And as Jaya pushes to uncover the identity of the shadowy figure at the helm of the Sons of Priam, she begins to reveal what truly happened the night she lost her family.

What Jaya discovers will challenge everything she knows…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Mom Identity (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 2) *



  






*Silver Griffins Agent 485 Lucy Heron is on the trail of a string of magical thefts. But first, she has to pick up the kids from school.*

Talk about trying to find a life and work balance.

Dylan is in that awkward middle school phase when magic can turn a friend into a frog and back again. Did anyone notice?

And third-grader Ashley keeps recruiting friends for her own secret agency to fight magical crime.

Kids these days. The Heron children are even training the good dog, Buddy to track down magical bad guys.

*So far, the family business is still a well-guarded secret. Can they keep it that way?*

The criminals in town have taken notice and they’ve set up their own school of unwanted magic. Will the Heron Family figure out how to flunk them all before they overrun the City of Angels?

Join Lucy, her family, Jackie and Ellis as they take down magical criminals and show them don’t mess with a Heron. The suburbs will never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Mom Army (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 3) *



  






*Leave it to a Magical Mom to clean up the streets of the city of Los Angeles. Lucy Heron, Agent 485 is on the job, and trying to keep things together at home.*

It’s not an easy job…. Especially when pipes are bursting, your kids are trying to solve crimes and a dangerous new monster is polluting the city.

Gives a whole new meaning to the LA smog.

*More people, magical and mundane, are getting sick from breathing in the poisoned air. Do Lucy and her team have a way to fight back the invisible foe?*

Here’s a hint - Their plant-talking skills better be on point. A little bit of the old Oriceran skill set is needed. Fast.

Join Lucy, Jackie, Sarah and more as they track down the Oriceran monster attacking the city of angels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Reefs of Time: Part One of the "Out of Time" Sequence (The Chaos Chronicles Book 5)*



  






_The starstream is beautiful. But beauty turns deadly when an ancient AI bent on destruction uses it to travel uptime, to our near-future._

The Mindaru are dead. Or so exiled-Earthman John Bandicut and his alien companions believe, when they return to Shipworld after saving the Orion Nebula and countless inhabited worlds. But now another horde from this ancient and malicious AI colony is swarming toward the present from its birthplace deep in the past. Their opening: a temporal disturbance in the starstream, a hyperspatial thoroughfare used by myriad civilizations. The disturbance emanates from the planetary defenses of nearby Karellia, whose people know nothing of the starstream or the galaxy-threatening Mindaru.

Only Bandicut and his friends have the knowledge and experience to act. But several of Bandicut’s company have gone missing. Bandicut and Li-Jared must team with the pandimensional Ruall and her gokat—the oddest aliens Bandicut has met since the shadow-people—and journey to Karellia to find a way to cut off the timestream.

Meanwhile, on Shipworld, the "missing" Ik meets another human of Earth—a former lover of Bandicut’s—and embarks with her on a perilous mission far back into deep time, seeking a way to stop the Mindaru at their source.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Little Bee: A Novel*



  






*Millions of people have read, discussed, debated, cried, and cheered with Little Bee, a Nigerian refugee girl whose violent and courageous journey puts a stunning face on the worldwide refugee crisis.

“Little Bee will blow you away.” —The Washington Post*

The lives of a sixteen-year-old Nigerian orphan and a well-off British woman collide in this page-turning #1 _New York Times _bestseller, book club favorite, and “affecting story of human triumph” (_The New York Times Book Review_) from Chris Cleave, author of _Gold_ and _Everyone Brave Is Forgiven_.

We don’t want to tell you too much about this book. It is a truly special story and we don’t want to spoil it. Nevertheless, you need to know something, so we will just say this: It is extremely funny, but the African beach scene is horrific. The story starts there, but the book doesn’t. And it’s what happens afterward that is most important. Once you have read it, you’ll want to tell everyone about it. When you do, please don’t tell them what happens either. The magic is in how it unfolds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shockaholic *



  






*This memoir from the bestselling author of Postcards from the Edge and Wishful Drinking gives you an intimate, gossip-filled look at what it’s like to be the daughter of Hollywood royalty.*

Told with the same intimate style, brutal honesty, and uproarious wisdom that locked _Wishful Drinking_ on the _New York Times_ bestseller list for months, _Shockaholic_ is the juicy account of Carrie Fisher’s life. Covering a broad range of topics—from never-before-heard tales of Hollywood gossip to outrageous moments of celebrity desperation; from alcoholism to illegal drug use; from the familial relationships of Hollywood royalty to scandalous run-ins with noteworthy politicians; from shock therapy to talk therapy—Carrie Fisher gives an intimate portrait of herself, and she’s one of the most indelible and powerful forces in culture at large today. Just as she has said of playing Princess Leia—“It isn’t all sweetness and light sabers”—Fisher takes readers on a no-holds-barred narrative adventure, both laugh-out-loud funny and poignant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sunny Side Up Cozy Mysteries Box Set *



  






*Five cozy mysteries for you to enjoy...*

When Sunny arrives in Parfait, Florida, she's set on sun, sand, and rejuvenation after a messy divorce. She’s done dealing with her flaky ex, and the criminals he worked with. But when Sunny arrives at her quirky Aunt Rita’s cottage, all she finds is a grumpy cat and a note waiting for her...

Sunny’s expected to take over her aunt’s Sunny Side Up Café while Rita’s on vacation, and Sunny’s never managed a mood swing let alone a restaurant.

Before she knows it, she’s up to her neck in trouble, fielding complaints from a snobby food vlogger, serving cold chicken noodle soup, handling the eccentricities of the local baker’s club and… dealing with murder cases?

The mysteries are mounting, and they all revolve around her according to the local detective.

With so much to lose, her aunt's café included, Sunny has to figure out whodunit before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Trail of Ted Bundy: Digging Up the Untold Stories*



  






*The untold true crime story behind the notorious serial killer who preyed on women across the United States from the author of The Bundy Murders.*

Journey back in time to when Ted Bundy was killing young women and girls in the Pacific Northwest and beyond. Within these pages, you’ll find revealing stories from Bundy’s friends as well as his friends of his victims—some being published for the very first time. Discover what it was like to know him while he was actively involved in murder. Learn information and anecdotes about the victims that were not previously shared with the investigators. You’ll also hear from the two former detectives who worked with the author on his book, _The BundyMurders_, as they dispel commonly held myths about Bundy and offer insight into his deadly career and its impact on those who came into contact with him.

_The Trialof Ted Bundy_ is the story of those who hunted Bundy, those who guarded him, and those who were otherwise part of this strange case in one way or another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mercy (The Night Man Chronicles Book 3) *



  






*#1 Amazon Hot New Release—Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Series
Amazon Best Seller—Private Investigator Mysteries
Amazon Best Seller—Vigilante Justice Thrillers
Amazon Best Seller—Conspiracy Thrillers
Amazon Best Seller—Amateur Sleuth Mysteries
Amazon Best Seller—Action & Adventure Fiction
Amazon Best Seller—MysteryThriller & Suspense Literary Fiction


NIGHT MAN IS COMING…AND YOU DON’T WANT TO BE CAUGHT IN HIS SIGHTS.

From award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes MERCY, the highly anticipated third thriller in The Night Man Chronicles featuring Nate, from Battles' bestselling Jonathan Quinn series.*

“Help me! Please!”

With their jobs in the spy world on suspension, all Nate and Jar wanted was a little vacation time out of the city. But not even two days on the road, their plans are hijacked by a teen’s cry.

What starts out as helping the kid out of a tricky situation leads Nate and Jar into a dark world of fire and hate, of greed and corruption.

As much as they might want to continue on their way, neither would ever do so.

Because helping those who aren’t in a position to help themselves is Nate and Jar’s specialty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hide: A Detective D. D. Warren Novel (D.D. Warren Book 2)*



  






You have good reason to be afraid. . . .

It was a case that haunts Bobby Dodge to this day—the case that nearly killed him and changed his life forever. Now, in an underground chamber on the grounds of an abandoned Massachusetts mental hospital, the gruesome discovery of six mummified corpses resurrects his worst nightmare: the return of a killer he thought dead and buried. There’s no place to run. . . . Bobby’s only lead is wrapped around a dead woman’s neck. Annabelle Granger has been in hiding for as long as she can remember. Her childhood was a blur of new cities and assumed identities. But what—or who—her family was running from, she never knew. Now a body is unearthed from a grave, wearing a necklace bearing Annabelle’s name, and the danger is too close to escape. This time, she’s not going to run. You know he will find you. . . .

The new threat could be the dead psychopath’s copycat, his protégé—or something far more terrifying. Dodge knows the only way to find him is to solve the mystery of Annabelle Granger, and to do that he must team up with his former lover, partner, and friend D. D. Warren from the Boston P.D. But the trail leads back to a woman from Bobby’s past who may be every bit as dangerous as the new killer—a beautiful survivor-turned-avenger with an eerie link to Annabelle. From its tense opening pages to its shocking climax, *Hide* is a thriller that delves into our deepest, darkest fears. Where there is no one to trust. Where there is no place left to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dead Eyes: Novel, A*



  






First there were roses and the notes in her mailbox signed simply, "Admirer." Then, the accident. One minute Chris Callaway was one of Hollywood's brightest rising stars, starting a new picture that could send her career skyrocketing; the next, she was falling from the unfinished deck of her beautiful new Malibu beach house...waking up blind, uncertain whether she would ever see again.

An optimist and a fighter, Chris is determined not to let anyone know she can barely see. But neither Danny Devere, her hairdresser and confidant, nor Jon Larsen, the handsome young detective form LAPD's special stalker squad, can stop the notes that escalate into a chilling obsession. And as Stuart Woods's mesmerizing new page-turner races to its shocking climax, only a clever trap can stop the madman from stalking her--with beautiful Chris Callaway as the deadly bait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Widow *



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“A twisted psychological thriller you’ll have trouble putting down.”—People

“If you liked Gone Girl and The Girl on the Train, you might want to pick up The Widow by Fiona Barton. Engrossing. Suspenseful.”—Stephen King
Following the twists and turns of an unimaginable crime, The Widow is an electrifying debut thriller that will take you into the dark spaces that exist between a husband and a wife.*

There’s a lot Jean hasn’t said over the years about the crime her husband was suspected of committing. She was too busy being the perfect wife, standing by her man while living with the accusing glares and the anonymous harassment.

Now her husband is dead, and there’s no reason to stay quiet. There are people who want to hear her story. They want to know what it was like living with that man. She can tell them that there were secrets. There always are in a marriage.

The truth—that’s all anyone wants. But the one lesson Jean has learned in the last few years is that she can make people believe anything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Snowdrift (An Embla Nyström Investigation) *



  






*When a new lead breaks in the cold case that has long haunted Swedish Detective Inspector Embla Nyström, the truth she’s been seeking about her best friend’s disappearance may finally be revealed—if it doesn’t kill her first.*

One winter night, 28-year-old Detective Inspector Embla Nyström receives a phone call that sends her reeling. It’s been fourteen years since her best friend disappeared from a nightclub in Gothenburg, but Embla recognizes her voice before the call abruptly disconnects. Embla is thrilled to learn Lollo is still alive, but before she can dive into the case, she gets another phone call—this time from a relative. A man has been found shot dead in one of the guest houses he and his wife manage in rural Sweden. Could she come take a look?

When Embla arrives on the scene, she receives another shock. The dead man is Milo Stavic, a well-known gang member and one of the last people seen with Lollo. And, as Embla soon learns, the same night that Milo was shot in the guest house, his brother Luca was also killed. Why, after all these years, is someone targeting the Stavic brothers, and where is the third brother? With help from a handsome local detective and his police dog in training, Embla launches an investigation into the three Stavic brothers, hoping it will bring her closer to finally finding Lollo and putting an end to her terrible nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Noble Ultimatum (Jack Noble Book 13)*



  






*The CIA wants him for Frank Skinner's murder. A shadow agency working for the highest bidder is after him. He's on the run in Europe, but their closing in. And he's ran out of places to hide. Is this the end of Jack Noble?

JACK. IS. BACK.*

The highly-anticipated and explosive thirteenth novel in the Jack Noble series is here.

Following the assassination of Frank Skinner in broad daylight, Jack Noble disappeared. But every day that passes the chances of clearing his name diminish. The CIA is in full attack mode. They don't want to bring Jack in. They want him dead.

A shadow agency is also after not only Noble, but Bear Logan, too. The reason, unknown. The players, unknown. But they're closing fast, and Jack and Bear might just prefer the CIA find them first.

Outmanned and outgunned, Jack Noble faces the toughest challenge of his life.

*And that's just the way he likes it.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Substitution Order: A novel *



  






*A NEW YORK TIMES EDITORS’ CHOICE*

Kevin Moore, once a high-flying Virginia attorney, hits rock bottom after a tumultuous summer leaves him disbarred and separated from his wife. Short on cash and looking for work, he lands in the middle of nowhere with a job at SUBstitution, the world’s saddest sandwich shop. His closest confidants: a rambunctious rescue puppy and the twenty-year-old computer whiz manning the restaurant counter beside him.

Kevin’s determined to set his life right again, but the troubles keep coming, including a visit from a mysterious stranger who wanders into the shop armed with a threatening “invitation” to join a multimillion-dollar scam. Before long, Kevin will need every bit of his legal savvy just to stay out of prison.

In _The Substitution Order_, Martin Clark—hailed by _Entertainment Weekly_ as “hands down our best legal-thriller writer”—takes readers on a remarkable tour of the law’s tricks and hidden trapdoors and delivers a wildly entertaining novel that will keep you guessing and rooting for its tenacious hero until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sword of God - John Milton #5 (John Milton Series) *



  






*A man called Milton walks into town…*

On the run from his own demons, John Milton treks through the Michigan wilderness into the town of Truth. He’s not looking for trouble, but trouble's looking for him. He finds himself up against a small-town cop who has no idea with whom he is dealing, and no idea how dangerous he is.

But Milton is double crossed and badly injured. Unarmed and alone, he flees into the remote Porcupine Mountains with a posse on his tail. His enemies thought they could hunt him down. That was a mistake and, where Milton is concerned, one mistake is all you get.

From best-selling author Mark Dawson (the John Milton and Beatrix Rose series), The Sword of God is the latest in the acclaimed series of thrillers that readers love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Manhattan Job (Spider Heist Thrillers Book 3)*



  






*The Manhattan Job is the third installment of the heart-stoppingly suspenseful Spider Heist series by USA Today bestselling author Jason Kasper.*

Before she was a thief, Blair Morgan was a disgraced FBI agent…her corrupt former boss sending her to jail as a scapegoat.

Now a world-class thief, it’s time for Blair’s revenge.

Blair has all the evidence she needs to take her old boss down...she just needs to steal it first.

But when another master thief beats her to the punch, Blair finds her evidence up for sale in a bidding war between her crew, her enemy, and a mysterious figure known only as Fixer. The journey will take her crew from their LA hideout to Washington DC and Manhattan, where the final victor will be determined once and for all.

With ten days until the auction, Blair’s crew must find a way to uncover Fixer’s identity and convince him to join their cause.

If they can’t get leverage, the man who put Blair in jail goes free forever…

...and then he’ll be the one coming after her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SPIDER 2-3 (A Jim Peregrine Thriller)*



  






A murder in Berlin... A kidnapping in the Caribbean... A girl held hostage and forced to reveal vital secrets. The terrorist Malekka has joined forces with a Russian traitor from the upper corridors of power in the former KGB. Together they plot a raid on a military centre in South Africa. It's the first action of his international plan. His parents died. Now he's going to kill over 3 million people. Where is the attack to be? The United States? Great Britain? Jim Peregrine and the British intelligence are one step behind and play a deadly game of catch-up. Waiting for the breakthrough. Yet all is not as it seems. Who exactly is who, and what side is being played, and by whom? JP sets out to unravel and defeat the plan. And find the girl. Revenge is sweet. JP means to take it. And so does she.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Franklin & Washington: The Founding Partnership *



  






*From the Pulitzer Prize-winning historian comes a masterful, first-of-its-kind dual biography of Benjamin Franklin and George Washington, illuminating their partnership's enduring importance. 

NATIONAL BESTSELLER • One of Washington Post's "10 Books to Read in February" • One of USA Today’s “Must-Read Books" of Winter 2020 • One of Publishers Weekly's "Top Ten" Spring 2020 Memoirs/Biographies*

Theirs was a three-decade-long bond that, more than any other pairing, would forge the United States. Vastly different men, Benjamin Franklin—an abolitionist freethinker from the urban north—and George Washington—a slaveholding general from the agrarian south—were the indispensable authors of American independence and the two key partners in the attempt to craft a more perfect union at the Constitutional Convention, held in Franklin’s Philadelphia and presided over by Washington. And yet their teamwork has been little remarked upon in the centuries since.

Illuminating Franklin and Washington’s relationship with striking new detail and energy, Pulitzer Prize–winning historian Edward J. Larson shows that theirs was truly an intimate working friendship that amplified the talents of each for collective advancement of the American project.

After long supporting British rule, both Franklin and Washington became key early proponents of independence. Their friendship gained historical significance during the American Revolution, when Franklin led America’s diplomatic mission in Europe (securing money and an alliance with France) and Washington commanded the Continental Army. Victory required both of these efforts to succeed, and success, in turn, required their mutual coordination and cooperation. In the 1780s, the two sought to strengthen the union, leading to the framing and ratification of the Constitution, the founding document that bears their stamp.

Franklin and Washington—the two most revered figures in the early republic—staked their lives and fortunes on the American experiment in liberty and were committed to its preservation. Today the United States is the world’s great superpower, and yet we also wrestle with the government Franklin and Washington created more than two centuries ago—the power of the executive branch, the principle of checks and balances, the electoral college—as well as the wounds of their compromise over slavery. Now, as the founding institutions appear under new stress, it is time to understand their origins through the fresh lens of Larson’s _Franklin & Washington, _a major addition to the literature of the founding era.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fall of the Ottomans: The Great War in the Middle East*



  






*The thrilling and definitive history of World War I in the Middle East*

By 1914 the powers of Europe were sliding inexorably toward war, and they pulled the Middle East along with them into one of the most destructive conflicts in human history. In _The Fall of the Ottomans_, award-winning historian Eugene Rogan brings the First World War and its immediate aftermath in the Middle East to vivid life, uncovering the often ignored story of the region's crucial role in the conflict. Unlike the static killing fields of the Western Front, the war in the Middle East was fast-moving and unpredictable, with the Turks inflicting decisive defeats on the Entente in Gallipoli, Mesopotamia, and Gaza before the tide of battle turned in the Allies' favor. The postwar settlement led to the partition of Ottoman lands, laying the groundwork for the ongoing conflicts that continue to plague the modern Arab world. A sweeping narrative of battles and political intrigue from Gallipoli to Arabia, _The Fall of the Ottomans_ is essential reading for anyone seeking to understand the Great War and the making of the modern Middle East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sprinting Through No Man's Land: Endurance, Tragedy, and Rebirth in the 1919 Tour de France *



  






*The inspiring, heart-pumping true story of soldiers turned cyclists and the historic 1919 Tour de France that helped to restore a war-torn country and its people.*

On June 29, 1919, one day after the Treaty of Versailles brought about the end of World War I, nearly seventy cyclists embarked on the thirteenth Tour de France. From Paris, the war-weary men rode down the western coast on a race that would trace the country’s border, through seaside towns and mountains to the ghostly western front. Traversing a cratered postwar landscape, the cyclists faced near-impossible odds and the psychological scars of war. Most of the athletes had arrived straight from the front, where so many fellow countrymen had suffered or died. The cyclists’ perseverance and tolerance for pain would be tested in a grueling, monthlong competition.

An inspiring true story of human endurance, _Sprinting Through No Man’s Land_ explores how the cyclists united a country that had been torn apart by unprecedented desolation and tragedy. It shows how devastated countrymen and women can come together to celebrate the adventure of a lifetime and discover renewed fortitude, purpose, and national identity in the streets of their towns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heinkel He 111: The Early Year—Fall of France, Battle of Britain and the Blitz (Air War Archive)*



  






Considered to be the best known German bomber of the Second Wold War, the Heinkel He 111 served in every military front in the European theatre, having first being deployed in the Spanish Civil War in 1936. It then saw extensive service in the invasion of Poland, the Norweigan campaign and the invasion of the Low Countries and France in 1940.

When the Luftwaffe was tasked with destroying Britain’s ability to resist invasion in 1940, the He 111 formed almost half of the Gruppen employed by Luftflotte 2 and Luftflotte 3. When the Luftwaffe switched to attacking cities and industrial sites the Heinkel 111 was widely employed, with raids against targets such as London, Coventry, Bristol, Birmingham and Liverpool.

In this selection of unrivalled images collected over many years, the operations of this famous aircraft in the early years of the war – particularly the invasion of Poland, the Blitzkrieg in the West, the Battle of Britain and the very early stages of the Blitz – are portrayed and brought to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The End of the World: Stories of the Apocalypse *



  






Before _The Road_ by Cormac McCarthy brought apocalyptic fiction into the mainstream, there was science fiction. No longer relegated to the fringes of literature, this explosive collection of the world’s best apocalyptic writers brings the inventors of alien invasions, devastating meteors, doomsday scenarios, and all-out nuclear war back to the bookstores with a bang.

The best writers of the early 1900s were the first to flood New York with tidal waves, destroy Illinois with alien invaders, paralyze Washington with meteors, and lay waste to the Midwest with nuclear fallout. Now collected for the first time ever in one apocalyptic volume are those early doomsday writers and their contemporaries, including Neil Gaiman, Orson Scott Card, Lucius Shepard, Robert Sheckley, Norman Spinrad, Arthur C. Clarke, William F. Nolan, Poul Anderson, Fredric Brown, Lester del Rey, and more. Relive these childhood classics or discover them here for the first time. Each story details the eerie political, social, and environmental destruction of our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Mom (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 4) *



  






*Has anyone noticed Los Angeles is going to the monsters?*

The City of Angels is under attack and the Silver Griffins are calling all agents.

What monster is making the rounds and threatening to expose magic?

Mr. No has returned and is invading dreams. The sinister Dwarf has figured out how to sap away magicals’ dreams and aspirations.

Silver Griffins Agent 485 Lucy Heron is on it!

*But it’s getting worse.*

How will she protect a growing band of magicals who won’t even raise a wand to protect themselves?

Calling all family. This will take every Heron, even the little one with the secret superhero club to take down the evil lawyer before he comes up with an even darker idea.

Can Lucy figure out how to defeat this monster plaguing everyone’s dreams before he turns into her nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mom’s The Word (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 5)*



  






*Magical medieval artifacts are on display at the Los Angeles County Museum of Art. They are the perfect target for magical thieves.*

Look out Lucy Heron. It’s not the usual menace looking to steal a strange magical crown.

*Good thing Lucy and the Silver Griffins are on the case.*

Meanwhile, the Underfoot Brigade are on a case of their own. Monsters are in the underground tunnels. Time to find out why.

The answers to both problems are hidden in plain sight. Can they look to the past to solve the riddle of the present? Good thing the Heron family is good at researching history – including their own.

*Will they be able to get the answers they need in time? Will Lucy, the Herons and the Silver Griffins be able to protect the artifacts and the City of Angels as more artifacts are revealed?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hidden Corpse (A Food Blogger Mystery Book 2) *



  






_Former reality TV baking show contestant and recent divorcée Hope Early is trying to find her recipe for success as a food blogger—but murder keeps getting in the mix . . ._

When Hope’s elderly neighbor perishes in a home fire, she can't help but feel somewhat responsible. Only the day before, Peggy Olson had called her over, having burned a pot on the stove while she was sleeping and filling the house with smoke. In fact, she couldn't even remember cooking. Clearly, it was dangerous for the woman to live alone.

But it turns out she wasn't alone. When a second body is discovered in the basement of the burned house, suddenly what appeared to be a tragic accident is beginning to look like premeditated murder. As rumors spread like wildfire, Hope is determined to sort out the facts and smoke out a killer, but she might be jumping from the frying pan straight into the fire . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Three Widows and a Corpse (A Food Blogger Mystery Book 3) *



  






_Food blogger Hope Early finds one item not on her scavenger hunt list—a dead husband . . ._

Between developing her food blog, Hope at Home, and choosing low-cal recipes for a feature in _Cooking Now! _magazine, Hope has a full plate. Still, she’s never too busy to compete in a Jefferson, Connecticut, tradition—the town’s annual scavenger hunt.

But as she races with her team to check off the next item, Hope discovers a grisly surprise—the body of shady real estate developer Lionel Whitcomb, shot in a parking lot. His wife Elaine, who’s also in the hunt, gasps and nearly faints. But two other women on the scene cry out that _their _husband is dead.

It turns out this louse of a spouse was more than a little lax in legally divorcing his former wives. Did one of them put a bullet in the bigamist? Number one suspect and number three wife Elaine begs Hope to investigate. Now Hope is on a new kind of hunt—for a cold-hearted killer and triple widow-maker . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Corpse Who Knew Too Much (A Food Blogger Mystery Book 4)*



  






*Food blogger Hope Early takes on a cold case that's heating up fast . . .*

Building on her recipe for success with her food blog, Hope at Home, Hope is teaching her first blogging class at the local library in Jefferson, Connecticut. She’s also learning about podcasts, including a true-crime one called _Search for the Missing, _hosted by Hope's childhood friend, Devon Markham. Twenty years ago on Valentine's Day, right here in Jefferson, Devon's mom disappeared and was never found. Finally Devon has returned to solve the mystery of what happened to her mother—and she asks Hope to help.

The next day Hope discovers Devon's apartment has been ransacked. Her laptop with the research on her mother's cold case is missing, and Devon is nowhere to be found. When her friend's body is later discovered in a car wreck, Hope is convinced it's no accident. Clearly, Devon was too close to the truth, and the cold-blooded killer is still at large in Jefferson. Now it's up to Hope to find the guilty party—before the food blogger herself becomes the next subject of another true-crime podcast . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stranger in the Lake: A Novel*



  






*Charlotte didn’t know her greatest risk was saying, “I do.”*

When Charlotte married the wealthy widower Paul, it caused a ripple of gossip in their small lakeside town. They have a charmed life together, despite the cruel whispers about her humble past and his first marriage. But everything starts to unravel when she discovers a young woman’s body floating in the exact same spot where Paul’s first wife tragically drowned.

At first, it seems like a horrific coincidence, but the stranger in the lake is no stranger. Charlotte saw Paul talking to her the day before, even though Paul tells the police he’s never met the woman. His lie exposes cracks in their fragile new marriage, cracks Charlotte is determined to keep from breaking them in two.

As Charlotte uncovers dark mysteries about the man she married, she doesn’t know what to trust—her heart, which knows Paul to be a good man, or her growing suspicion that there’s something he’s hiding in the water.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Post Office (Thaddeus Murfee Legal Thriller Series Book 13)*



  






*This is the story of Rachel, a young girl who needs to die.*

Rachel is so sick and in constant pain. All medical help tried and failed, so she decides to take her own life--legally.

But under the law, she isn't old enough to get doctor-assisted end of life measures.

Rachel needs a lawyer to get the right medical care. Enter Attorney Thaddeus Murfee, who takes up her case and starts doing what lawyers do. Her family and Thaddeus travel from California to Oregon, where the laws are friendlier. There, they set up housekeeping in a campground. Their group includes a young male nurse named Johann. He falls in love with Rachel--but Johann has a deadly past. The court trials begin, a race to die...the right way.

John Ellsworth is a Goodreads writer with over 60,000 ratings and a USA Today Bestseller and a Kindle All-Star.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eaters of the Dead*



  






From the bestselling author of _Jurassic Park_, _Timeline_, and _Sphere_ comes an epic tale of unspeakable horror.

It is 922 A.D. The refined Arab courtier Ibn Fadlan is accompanying a party of Viking warriors back to their home. He is appalled by their customs—the gratuitous sexuality of their women, their disregard for cleanliness, and their cold-blooded sacrifices. As they enter the frozen, forbidden landscape of the North—where the day’s length does not equal the night’s, where after sunset the sky burns in streaks of color—Fadlan soon discovers that he has been unwillingly enlisted to combat the terrors in the night that come to slaughter the Vikings, the monsters of the mist that devour human flesh. But just how he will do it, Fadlan has no idea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blue Smoke and Mirrors (The Destroyer Book 78 )*



  






A Soviet invisibility “Vibration Suit” is being used to steal secret information and hardware. This invisible menace is unstoppable and has access to a nuclear storage facility. Remo and Chiun must make the agent disappear for good using their all-too-visible Sinanju skills. Will the buxom OSI ops specialist help or hinder their efforts? One false step and they could all disintegrate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Origins of Creativity*



  






*“Brimming with ideas. . . . The Origins of Creativity approach[es] creativity scientifically but sensitively, feeling its roots without pulling them out.”—Economist*


In a stirring exploration of human nature recalling his foundational work Consilience, Edward O. Wilson offers a “luminous” (_Kirkus Reviews_) reflection on the humanities and their integral relationship to science. Both endeavors, Wilson argues, have their roots in human creativity—the defining trait of our species. By studying fields as diverse as paleontology, evolution, and neurobiology, Wilson demonstrates that creative expression began not 10,000 years ago, as we have long assumed, but more than 100,000 years ago in the Paleolithic Age. A provocative investigation into what it means to be human, _The Origins of Creativity_ reveals how the humanities have played an unexamined role in defining our species. With the eloquence, optimism, and pioneering inquiry we have come to expect from our leading biologist, Wilson proposes a transformational “Third Enlightenment” in which the blending of science and humanities will enable a deeper understanding of our human condition, and how it ultimately originated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Jerusalem: The Biography *



  






“This is an essential book for those who wish to understand a city that remains a nexus of world affairs.” —_Booklist _(starred)

_Jerusalem_ is the epic history of three thousand years of faith, fanaticism, bloodshed, and coexistence, from King David to the 21st century, from the birth of Judaism, Christianity, and Islam to the Israel-Palestine conflict.

How did this small, remote town become the Holy City, the “center of the world” and now the key to peace in the Middle East? In a gripping narrative, Simon Sebag Montefiore reveals this ever-changing city in its many incarnations, bringing every epoch and character blazingly to life. Jerusalem’s biography is told through the wars, love affairs, and revelations of the men and women who created, destroyed, chronicled and believed in Jerusalem. As well as the many ordinary Jerusalemites who have left their mark on the city, its cast varies from Solomon, Saladin and Suleiman the Magnificent to Cleopatra, Caligula and Churchill; from Abraham to Jesus and Muhammad; from the ancient world of Jezebel, Nebuchadnezzar, Herod and Nero to the modern times of the Kaiser, Disraeli, Mark Twain, Lincoln, Rasputin, Lawrence of Arabia and Moshe Dayan.

In this masterful narrative, Simon Sebag Montefiore brings the holy city to life and draws on the latest scholarship, his own family history, and a lifetime of study to show that the story of Jerusalem is truly the story of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Usurper King: The Fall of Richard II and the Rise of Henry of Bolingbroke, 1366-99*



  






*An in-depth study of an astounding moment in English medieval history. Ideal for people who wish to learn more about the tragic demise of Richard II or the life of his usurper, Henry IV.*

On 1 October 1399, Richard II, was deposed from the English throne.

After succeeding to the throne as a ten year old he had faced the Peasants’ Revolt in 1381, challenges from his nobles and Parliament and the threat of French invasion, and yet his crown was taken from him by a member of his own family, his cousin, Henry of Bolingbroke.

What was the relationship between these two Plantagenet princes who were both grandchildren of Edward III?

And how was Henry able to usurp the throne of England at a time when so many believed in the divine rights of kings?

Marie Louise Bruce's exceptional biography of these two medieval English monarchs utilises a variety of well-researched original sources to provide fascinating insight into their parallel lives, from 1366, as young royal princes, to 1399 when Richard II was deposed and Henry took the crown with the support of an invasion force of no more than three hundred men.

_*The Usurper King*_* is a remarkable book that sheds light on one of the most colourful, turbulent and least known periods of English history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*My War in the Jungle: The Long-Delayed Memoir of a Marine Lieutenant in Vietnam 1968–69 *



  






This memoir tells the story of a Marine rifle platoon commander’s time in the mountainous jungle of the northernmost province of the then Republic of Vietnam.

While tasked with fighting the enemy, G.M. Davis made some great friends … but saw too much death.

The author tracks his tour of duty in the jungle, leading Marines not against the Viet Cong but against the North Vietnamese Army, a well-trained and well-supplied professional army dedicated to unifying the two Vietnams.

The heat, the worry, the responsibility and the daily grind took a toll amid firefights, battles, victory, and loss. Contact with the enemy was frequent, and the chaos of even a small fight was daunting.

Davis also examines the political reality of the time, arguing that the war was lost before it began, but that the nation kept fighting and losing soldiers so politicians could look strong and keep their jobs. Looking back at the war, he concludes it was a waste of lives and treasure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Courage on the Mountain*



  






Projecting skyward ominously 3200 feet above the surrounding flat jungle terrain towered a solitary goliath of a mountain shrouded with an ancient mystical legend and now an enemy stronghold. Nui Ba Dien or the “Black Virgin Mountain” served as a major staging area for the last finger of the infamous Ho Chi Minh trail as it crossed the Cambodian border just a few miles to the West. Honeycombed with hundreds of caves and fortified with elite NVA and Viet Cong soldiers, she stood as a “Thorn in the Side” of American military control of the region. The 25th Infantry Division held a communication site on her highest peak and also the land encircling her base but her slopes were voraciously defended by large numbers of elite enemy soldiers. Anytime any American unit undertook to engage her slopes, a hellacious battle was guaranteed with the “Angel of Death” always hovering near!

These memoirs illuminate more than just the courage of battle but also the courage and inner strength that the soldiers of Vietnam had to shoulder upon their return home. Courage and dignity qualify all Vietnam Veterans such that the country that at one time turned their back on them now holds them in high esteem. This is my story, start to finish and it was written to enlighten the reader to a greater understanding of the American men and women and their struggles for survival in America’s most unpopular war!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Pink Mist*



  






John Bercaw’s journey to Vietnam started at the beginning of the Korean War when, as a young boy, he thrilled to see his first helicopter as it defied gravity and common sense by flying. A circuitous route through troubled teenage years and four years in the Marines led him to Fort Wolters, Texas, and the US Army’s Warrant Officer Rotary Wing Aviation Course. For the first time in his life, he felt a deep sense of belonging. John’s successful struggle to master the beast called helicopter earned him an all-expense-paid trip to South Vietnam and the opportunity to prove himself as a combat pilot. His year of war was not as expected. Awed by the lush landscapes of Vietnam and the unexpected moments of war’s savage beauty, Bercaw changed his mind about war and its effect on the men who fought in it. He found himself able to overcome fear and doubt in combat and do his job to the best of his ability. Based on the books he had read and the movies he had seen, he had not anticipated the addiction to the highs and lows brought on by the intensity of war. The difficult part came at the end. Leaving Vietnam before the war was over, the sudden end to the daily adrenalin rushes and the sense of being part of something important—aggravated by the shameful reception experienced by all returning veterans—initiated a period of depression that haunted him for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Replaced Parts: A Young Adult Sci-Fi Novel (Transformed Nexus Book 1)*



  






In the year 2163 a corrupt World Government controls everything on our planet and beyond.

Sixteen year-old Sierra has been so caught up in her own world of saving animal test subjects and her father’s disappearance, she hasn’t paid much attention. When she finally finds his location, she and her friend set off on a covert interplanetary mission to rescue him, she begins to see the corruption first hand.

Discovering that her father has been on the front lines secretly trying to save human test subjects inspires her to join a revolution. But she is afraid of the collateral damage of hurting the people she loves. Will she find the strength to make a deal with the mad scientist Cromwell to save not just her friends and family but everyone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ogres and Mom (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 6)*



  






*Lucy Heron knew Los Angles was a little weird, but dangerous magic is upping the ante and making art 3D.*

At first, it was just one incident, but trouble never stops there.

Graffiti is peeling itself off the walls and starting fights on the streets of L.A.. Paintings are coming to life and stepping out of their frames.

*Tucked at the bottom of the art is the only clue – the tag, VX.*

Can the Silver Griffin Agent tag the art back before humans start to notice it’s not part of a movie? And what is happening at a strange tattoo parlor? The Silver Griffins will need to cover the entire city to put a stop to it.

*Tracking down the mystery artist, organizing PTA fundraisers, keeping an eye on the Underfoots. It takes a magical mom and her family to juggle it all.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mom’s Got This (Case Files Of An Urban Witch Book 7) *



  






*It’s getting harder to keep magic hidden from the mundane population of Los Angeles.*

Good thing Lucy Heron and the Silver Griffins are working overtime to keep it a secret.

Will it be enough?

More magicals are flexing their powers. Nuada Industries’ magical owner is trying to take out the competitors so he can grow his business. But something’s off about Finn Nuada.

There’s something hinky about what he’s doing.

*Meanwhile, the younger Herons have their own battle. The Underfoot Brigade have been finding ancient Tolderai sites. Will their discoveries help or hurt the Tolderai?*

But wait, there’s more. A string of magical murders will raise an alarm. Can Lucy, Jackie, and the Silver Griffins prove who is behind it and shut it down before more are killed?

_And how did an elephant end up in the backyard?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Triumph of the Mountain Man*



  






*New York Times bestselling series: One man's greed is no match for the gunfighter named Smoke Jensen . . .*

Robber baron Clifton Satterlee is in greedy pursuit of a coveted piece of land in the New Mexico Territory. He plans to wrest the timber-rich hills of Tua Pueblo and then populate the town with his own subservient labor force. Many will suffer as his thirst for blood equals his lust for wealth and power.

But Saterlee has overlooked one mighty obstacle—the iron justice and deadly aim of the legendary mountain man Smoke Jensen. In triumph blood will be spilled . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Blood Hounds: Western Box Set (Books 1 - 3)*



  






*From the bestselling author of Grit and Old Dogs comes this collection of the first three books of the popular Western series, THE BLOOD HOUNDS.

THE BLOOD HOUNDS - Book 1*
Fifteen years after the disappearance of Miranda Wheaton, Pinkerton agents Trace Crockett and Darby Maguire must leave no stone unturned while evading Kansas twisters, surviving Dodge City gunfights, and embarking on a treacherous journey to "No Man's Land," as the two "blood hounds" try to pick up the scent of the missing young woman.

*NO MAN’S LAND - Book 2*
In the aftermath of a bloody train robbery, The Pinkerton Detective Agency enlists the newly married detectives Trace and Darby Crockett to track down the gold bullion that was stolen from the train, as well as one of the passengers who was abducted by the outlaws: the fifteen year-old daughter of a railroad executive.

*LOOKING FOR TROUBLE - Book 3*
Thirteen-year-old Brady “Trouble” Yates takes a detour when he hears gunshots and hysterical screaming on his way from a trip into the small town of Lockwood, Wyoming and decides he should investigate the commotion. What Brady discovers puts his own life at risk, and he knows he can’t return home, so he heads for the hills to lie low while he plots his next move. Enter “the blood hounds,” Trace and Darby Crockett, former Pinkerton detectives, who are hired not only to investigate the disappearance of Brady Yates but also the murder of a local lawman. Are the two events related?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Billy*



  






*By turns heartbreaking and hilarious, this intimate biography of the British comic is “a triumph of the will, an Angela’s Ashes with punch lines” (Publishers Weekly).*

One of the UK’s most beloved stand-up comedians, Billy Connolly is recognized around the world for his HBO comedy specials and roles in movies like _The Boondock Saints_ and _Lemony Snicket’s A Series of Unfortunate Events_. An inspiration to generations of British comedians, including such stars as Eddie Izzard, Billy is known simply as “The Big Yin” in his native Scotland. But his road to success was anything but easy. Abandoned by his mother in a Glasgow tenement, abused by his father and the cruel aunt who became his caretaker, he would seem to have little chance of survival let alone meteoric success.

_Billy_, the revelatory, poignant, and wildly entertaining biography is written by the woman who knows him best—his wife. Pamela Stephenson, a clinical psychologist, takes us through the heartbreaking and hilarious life of this comic legend, providing an intimate window into what made him the man he is today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America*



  






*“The kind of book Steinbeck might have written if he’d traveled with David Letterman.” —New York magazine

An inspiring and hilarious account of one man’s rediscovery of America and his search for the perfect small town. *

Following an urge to rediscover his youth, Bill Bryson left his native Des Moines, Iowa, in a journey that would take him across 38 states. Lucky for us, he brought a notebook. With a razor wit and a kind heart, Bryson serves up a colorful tale of boredom, kitsch, and beauty when you least expect it. From Times Square to the Mississippi River to Williamsburg, Virginia, Bryson's keen and hilarious search for the perfect American small town is a journey straight into the heart and soul of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Straight on Till Morning: The Life of Beryl Markham *



  






Born in England and raised in Kenya, Beryl Markham was a notorious beauty. She trained race horses and had scandalous affairs, but she is most remembered for being a pioneering aviatrix. She became the first woman to cross the Atlantic Ocean and the first person to make it from London to New York nonstop. In Mary S. Lovell’s definitive biography, Beryl takes on new life—vividly portrayed by a master biographer whose knowledge of her subject is unparalleled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Butcher, Baker: The True Account of an Alaskan Serial Killer *



  






*The horrific true story of serial kidnapper, rapist, and killer Robert Hansen’s reign of terror*

As oil-boom money poured into Anchorage, Alaska the city quickly became a prime destination for the seedier elements of society: prostitutes, pimps, con men, and criminals of all breeds looking to cash in. However, something even worse lurked in their midst.

To all who knew him, Robert Hansen was a typical hardworking businessman, husband, and father. But hidden beneath the veneer of mild respectability was a monster whose depraved appetites could not be sated. From 1971 to 1983, Hansen was a human predator, stalking women on the edges of Anchorage society—women whose disappearances would cause scant outcry, but whose gruesome fates would shock the nation. After his arrest, Hansen confessed to seventeen brutal murders, though authorities suspect there were more than thirty victims.

Alaska State Trooper Walter Gilmour and writer Leland E. Hale tell the story of Hansen’s twisted depredations—from the dark urges that drove his madness to the women who died at his hand and finally to the authorities who captured and convicted the killer who came to be known as the “Butcher Baker.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Counter (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*From a New York Times bestselling author comes the chilling follow-up to the Thriller Award winner The Body Reader.*

Months after discovering the mastermind behind her own kidnapping, Detective Jude Fontaine is dealing with the past the only way she knows how: by returning to every dark corner of it. But it’s a new, escalating series of mass slayings that has become her latest obsession at Homicide.

At first, Jude and her partner, Detective Uriah Ashby, can see no pattern to the seemingly random methods, the crime scenes, or the victims—until they’re approached by a brilliantly compulsive math professor. He believes that the madman’s next move is not incalculable; in fact, it’s all part of a sequential and ingenious numerical riddle. His theory is adding up. The body count is rising.

But when the latest victim is found in Jude’s apartment, the puzzle comes with a personal twist that’s going to test the breaking point of her already-fragile state of mind. For all she knows, her number may be up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forests, Fishing, & Forgery (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *



  






*SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE*

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.Welcome to Normal, Kentucky where NOTHING is normal.

It's Labor Day weekend in Normal, and if you know anything about camping and RVing, you know it's one of the busiest times of the year.

Unfortunately, Daniel Boone National Park is in danger of being closed due to a drought and local businesses are scrambling for ideas to survive a possible shutdown.

Happy Trails Campground is at the center of a murder in which campers as well locals are suspects. It looks likely that a local resident is responsible for the dastardly deed since the victim is the one person who had the power to shut down the national park, which would be devastating to Normal’s small businesses.

Follow Mae West as she searches for clues to get to the bottom of this Labor Day campground caper!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Assailants, Asphalt & Alibis (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 8 ) *



  






*SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE*

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.
Welcome to Normal, Kentucky~ where nothing is normal.

The legend of John Swift Silver Mine has been a tale tell around the Daniel Boone National Park for over 400 years. This year the treasure hunters have descended upon Normal and staying in Happy Trails Campground before they head out on their yearly expedition to find the treasure.

Once again, Mae and the Laundry Club ladies, along with Mary Elizabeth, find themselves doing things they never thought they'd never do. Go on a treasure hunt!

They pile into Mae's RV and join the treasure hunters so they too can try their luck at striking it rich. Telling stories around a campfire about the curse of the John Swift Silver Mine is a fun story....until one of the treasure hunters is found dead...was it the curse or was it murder?

Mae discovers an unheeded warning that will bring the tall tale to life if she can't end the story for good before the killer strikes again with or without finding the John Swift Silver mine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Festive in Death (In Death, Book 39)*



  






*Eve Dallas deals with a homicide—and the holiday season—in this thrilling In Death novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb.*

Personal trainer Trey Ziegler was in peak physical condition. If you didn’t count the kitchen knife in his well-toned chest.

Lieutenant Eve Dallas soon discovers a lineup of women who were loved and left by the narcissistic gym rat. While Dallas sorts through the list of Ziegler’s enemies, she’s also dealing with her Christmas shopping list—plus the guest list for her and her billionaire husband’s upcoming holiday bash.

Feeling less than festive, Dallas tries to put aside her distaste for the victim and solve the mystery of his death. There are just a few investigating days left before Christmas, and as New Year’s 2061 approaches, this homicide cop is resolved to stop a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hostage: A Novel *



  






*You can save hundreds of lives. Or the one that matters most...*

From _New York Times_ bestselling author Clare Mackintosh comes a claustrophobic thriller set over 20 hours on-board the inaugural nonstop flight from London to Sydney.

Mina is trying to focus on her job as a flight attendant, not the problems with her five-year-old daughter back home, or the fissures in her marriage. But the plane has barely taken off when Mina receives a chilling note from an anonymous passenger, someone intent on ensuring the plane never reaches its destination: "The following instructions will save your daughter's life..."

Someone needs Mina's assistance and knows exactly how to make her comply.

When one passenger is killed and then another, Mina knows she must act. But which lives does she save: Her passengers...or her own daughter and husband who are in grave distress back at home?

*It's twenty hours to landing. A lot can happen in twenty hours.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Child in the Photo: An absolutely addictive and gripping psychological thriller *



  






*I stare at the newspaper article about a baby snatched from the back of a car thirty years ago, and wonder why someone would post it through my door. Looking closer, my blood freezes. The little girl in the photo has an unusual scar – just like mine. I’ve never met anyone with one like it. Is this stolen child… me?*

Trembling with shock, I know I have to confront my mother. My parents got me through a horrific accident, helped me find a job I love, teaching art, and even with buying my own house. But was it all built on lies?

She tells me the day I was born was the best day of her life, and I’m flooded with guilt for questioning her – but why do I catch her burning papers in the garden the next day?

Then I come home to find a woman sitting on my doorstep, covered in bruises and claiming she knows who abducted me. I don’t know if I can trust her – *or if I’ll be the next to get hurt.*

Because all the while, I’ve been hiding my own secret. Does whoever sent the article know what really happened the day of my accident? Desperate for the truth, I break into the house of my supposed kidnapper. Inside, I find a handwritten list of names. A shiver goes down my spine as I realise I wasn’t the only child to be stolen.

*Then I hear a key in the lock, and I know my life is in terrible danger…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Night Gone: A Novel*




  






*Winner of the Agatha Award, Macavity Award, and Anthony Award
Finalist for the Mary Higgins Clark Award, Left Coast Crime Award, Strand Critics Award, and Library of Virginia Literary Award

“A subtly but relentlessly unsettling novel.” —TANA FRENCH, author of The Witch Elm*

_It was the perfect place to disappear..._

One sultry summer, Maureen Haddaway arrives in the wealthy town of Opal Beach to start her life anew—to achieve her destiny. There, she finds herself lured by the promise of friendship, love, starry skies, and wild parties. But Maureen’s new life just might be too good to be true, and before the summer is up, she vanishes.

Decades later, when Allison Simpson is offered the opportunity to house-sit in Opal Beach during the off-season, it seems like the perfect chance to begin fresh after a messy divorce. But when she becomes drawn into the mysterious disappearance of a girl thirty years before, Allison realizes the gorgeous homes of Opal Beach hide dark secrets. And the truth of that long-ago summer is not even the most shocking part of all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Hole: How an Idea Abandoned by Newtonians, Hated by Einstein, and Gambled on by Hawking Became Loved*




  






*The award-winning science writer “packs a lot of learning into a deceptively light and enjoyable read” exploring the contentious history of the black hole (New Scientist).*

For more than half a century, physicists and astronomers engaged in heated dispute over the possibility of black holes in the universe. The strange notion of a space-time abyss from which not even light escapes seemed to confound all logic. Now Marcia Bartusiak, author of _Einstein’s Unfinished Symphony_ and _The Day We Found the Universe_, recounts the frustrating, exhilarating, and at times humorous battles over one of history’s most dazzling ideas.

Bartusiak shows how the black hole helped revive Einstein’s greatest achievement, the general theory of relativity, after decades of languishing in obscurity. Not until astronomers discovered such surprising new phenomena as neutron stars and black holes did the once-sedate universe transform into an Einsteinian cosmos, filled with sources of titanic energy that can be understood only in the light of relativity. _Black Hole _explains how Albert Einstein, Stephen Hawking, and other leading thinkers completely changed the way we see the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How To: Absurd Scientific Advice for Common Real-World Problems*



  






*AN INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
 
“How To will make you laugh as you learn…With How To, you can't help but appreciate the glorious complexity of our universe and the amazing breadth of humanity's effort to comprehend it. If you want some lightweight edification, you won't go wrong with How To.” —CNET

“[How To] has science and jokes in it, so 10/10 can recommend.” —Simone Giertz

The world's most entertaining and useless self-help guide from the brilliant mind behind the wildly popular webcomic xkcd and the bestsellers What If? and Thing Explainer*

For any task you might want to do, there's a right way, a wrong way, and a way so monumentally complex, excessive, and inadvisable that no one would ever try it. _How To_ is a guide to the third kind of approach. It's full of highly impractical advice for everything from landing a plane to digging a hole.

Bestselling author and cartoonist Randall Munroe explains how to predict the weather by analyzing the pixels of your Facebook photos. He teaches you how to tell if you're a baby boomer or a 90's kid by measuring the radioactivity of your teeth. He offers tips for taking a selfie with a telescope, crossing a river by boiling it, and powering your house by destroying the fabric of space-time. And if you want to get rid of the book once you're done with it, he walks you through your options for proper disposal, including dissolving it in the ocean, converting it to a vapor, using tectonic plates to subduct it into the Earth's mantle, or launching it into the Sun.

By exploring the most complicated ways to do simple tasks, Munroe doesn't just make things difficult for himself and his readers. As he did so brilliantly in _What If?_, Munroe invites us to explore the most absurd reaches of the possible. Full of clever infographics and fun illustrations, _How To_ is a delightfully mind-bending way to better understand the science and technology underlying the things we do every day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hannibal: A Novel (Hannibal Lecter Book 3)*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Is it as good as Red Dragon and Silence of the Lambs? No . . . this one is better.”—Stephen King, The New York Times Book Review*

You remember Hannibal Lecter: gentleman, genius, cannibal. Seven years have passed since Dr. Lecter escaped from custody. And for seven years he’s been at large, free to savor the scents, the essences, of an unguarded world.

But intruders have entered Dr. Lecter’s world, piercing his new identity, sensing the evil that surrounds him. For the multimillionaire Hannibal left maimed, for a corrupt Italian policeman, and for FBI agent Clarice Starling, who once stood before Lecter and who has never been the same, the final hunt for Hannibal Lecter has begun. All of them, in their separate ways, want to find Dr. Lecter. And all three will get their wish. But only one will live long enough to savor the reward. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A History of God: The 4,000-Year Quest of Judaism, Christianity and Islam *



  






Why does God exist? How have the three dominant monotheistic religions—Judaism, Christianity, and Islam—shaped and altered the conception of God? How have these religions influenced each other? In this stunningly intelligent book, Karen Armstrong, one of Britain's foremost commentators on religious affairs, traces the history of how men and women have perceived and experienced God, from the time of Abraham to the present. 

The epic story begins with the Jews' gradual transformation of pagan idol worship in Babylon into true monotheism—a concept previously unknown in the world. Christianity and Islam both rose on the foundation of this revolutionary idea, but these religions refashioned 'the One God' to suit the social and political needs of their followers. From classical philosophy and medieval mysticism to the Reformation, Karen Armstrong performs the near miracle of distilling the intellectual history of monotheism into one superbly readable volume, destined to take its place as a classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sailing True North: Ten Admirals and the Voyage of Character *



  






*From one of the most distinguished admirals of our time and a former Supreme Allied Commander of NATO, a meditation on leadership and character refracted through the lives of ten of the most illustrious naval commanders in history*

In _Sailing True North_, Admiral Stavridis offers lessons of leadership and character from the lives and careers of history's most significant naval commanders. He also brings a lifetime of reflection to bear on the subjects of his study--naval history, the vocation of the admiral, and global geopolitics. Above all, this is a book that will help you navigate your own life's voyage: the voyage of leadership of course, but more important, the voyage of character._ Sailing True North_ helps us find the right course to chart.

Simply as epic lives, the tales of these ten admirals offer up a collection of the greatest imaginable sea stories. Moreover, spanning 2,500 years from ancient Greece to the twenty-first century, _Sailing True North _is a book that offers a history of the world through the prism of our greatest naval leaders. None of the admirals in this volume were perfect, and some were deeply flawed. But from Themistocles, Drake, and Nelson to Nimitz, Rickover, and Hopper, important themes emerge, not least that serving your reputation is a poor substitute for serving your character; and that taking time to read and reflect is not a luxury, it's a necessity.

By putting us on personal terms with historic leaders in the maritime sphere he knows so well, James Stavridis gives us a compass that can help us navigate the story of our own lives, wherever that voyage takes us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*British Destroyers: From Earliest Days to the Second World War*



  






*A history of the early days of Royal Navy destroyers, and how they evolved to meet new military threats.*

In the late nineteenth century the advent of the modern torpedo woke the Royal Navy to a potent threat to its domination, not seriously challenged since Trafalgar. For the first time a relatively cheap weapon had the potential to sink the largest, and costliest, exponents of sea power.

Not surprisingly, Britain’s traditional rivals invested heavily in the new technology that promised to overthrow the naval status quo. The Royal Navy was also quick to adopt the new weapon, but the British concentrated on developing counters to the essentially offensive tactics associated with torpedo-carrying small craft. From these efforts came torpedo catchers, torpedo-gunboats and eventually the torpedo-boat destroyer, a type so successful that it eclipsed and then usurped the torpedo-boat itself. With its title shortened to destroyer, the type evolved rapidly and was soon in service in many navies, but in none was the evolution as rapid or as radical as in the Royal Navy.

This book is the first detailed study of their early days, combining technical history with an appreciation of the changing role of destroyers and the tactics of their deployment. Like all of Norman Friedman’s books, it reveals the rationale and not just the process of important technological developments.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently $2.
> 
> *Flight 777: The Mystery of Leslie Howard *
> View attachment 15852
> 
> 
> On 1 June 1943 Flight 777, a Douglas DC-3, en route from Lisbon to Britain, was shot down over the Bay of Biscay by German aircraft. Among the dead was the actor Leslie Howard, who had returned from Hollywood to England to help the British war effort. Also on board was Howards tax adviser, Alfred Chenhalls, who smoked cigars and looked remarkably like Winston Churchill. Did the Germans believe that Churchill was on board Flight 777? Other aircraft flying that route went unmolested by the Luftwaffe in spite of the German air presence over the Bay of Biscay. These flights were operated by Dutch crews flying aircraft of KLM, which were on charter to BOAC, and it was an experience Dutch crew that was lost that day. Ian Colvin carried out an exhaustive investigation into the incident, including interviewing former Luftwaffe personnel and this book, first published in 1957, is the result of his endeavors.


This is back at $1.99, probably only for tonight if the last time it was on sale is any indication.

I didn't jump on it in time before, so I'm glad it's back now.

Leslie Howard was a great actor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fractured Empire - Complete Cadicle Series (1-7) Boxset: An Epic Space Opera*



  






*The Taran Empire is fighting a secret interdimensional war... and they're losing.*
When High Dynasty heir Wil Sietinen comes face-to-face with the Bakzen, a mysterious race skilled in advanced telekinesis, he's forced to confront his destiny. A secret war is being waged within a hidden dimensional rift, and his unique gifts can help win the fight.

As the dire nature of the conflict and the truth about his own abilities unfolds, Wil realizes he's at the center of a galactic conspiracy. And enemies are not who they seem.

With the future of the entire Taran Empire hanging in the balance, Wil holds the key to victory—but saving his people may come at the ultimate price.

The Cadicle series is a sweeping epic that will grab you from the first page, offering a rich blend of adventure, intrigue, and the intersection of technology with mental powers. Join multiple generations of one noble family in their battles against unimagined foes to change the course of an empire. This series is an entry point into the award-winning Cadicle Universe.

The Fractured Empire boxset contains the complete Cadicle series:


Volume 1: Architects of Destiny
Volume 2: Veil of Reality
Volume 3: Bonds of Resolve
Volume 4: Web of Truth
Volume 5: Crossroads of Fate
Volume 6: Path of Justice
Volume 7: Scions of Change


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Supercarrier: A Space Opera Epic (The Ixan Prophecies Book 1)*



  






Captain Keyes is loved by the public but hated by Command. He captains the UHS _Providence_, an aging supercarrier and the last human ship not dependent on dark tech - technology humanity has used to rule over the galaxy since barely defeating the Ixa in the First Galactic War.

Dominance has come at a cost. Over the decades, old allies have grown resentful, and when dark tech itself fails, Captain Keyes’s predictions start coming true: those old allies are now enemies.

But Keyes is not the only one proven right. As the galaxy plunges into war, the Ixan Prophecies are being fulfilled, one by one. Humanity’s oldest enemy is on the rise, with weaponry never seen before.

The fate of the galaxy now depends on Captain Keyes, his tired ship, and his oddball crew. It doesn’t pay to be right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Juggernaut: A Space Opera Epic (The Ixan Prophecies Book 2) *



  






*The galactic order is unraveling*

The Ixan Prophecies are coming true…

…and the final prophecy predicts humanity’s downfall.

Captain Keyes refuses to accept that. He’s managed to forge an uneasy alliance – at the cost of making some powerful enemies.

As public panic mounts, the human government ignores the true threat, instead choosing to wage war against a species that was recently an ally.

The real enemy is approaching. For Captain Keyes, there is only one real option:

Never say die.

Even if it means fighting fate itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Time's Divide (The Chronos Files Book 3)*



  






The Cyrists are swiftly moving into position to begin the Culling, and Kate’s options are dwindling. With each jump to the past or the future, Kate may trigger a new timeline shift. Worse, the loyalties of those around her—including the allegiances of Kiernan and the Fifth Column, the shadowy group working with Kate—are increasingly unclear.

Kate will risk everything, including her life, to prevent the future her grandfather and the Cyrists have planned. But, when time runs out, it may take an even bigger sacrifice to protect the people she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Notes From the Underwire: Adventures from My Awkward and Lovely Life*



  






*A series of humorous essays on parenting and modern life, from a former child star hailed as “Erma Bombeck with an edge” (USA Today).*

Meet Quinn Cummings. Former child star, mother, and modern woman, she just wants to be a good person. Quinn grew up in Los Angeles, a city whose patron saint would be a sixteen-year-old with a gold card and two trips to rehab under her belt. Quinn does crossword puzzles, eats lentils without being forced, and longs to wear a scarf without looking like a Camp Fire Girl. And she tries very hard to be the Adult—the one everybody calls for a ride to the airport—but somehow she always comes up short.

In _Notes from the Underwire_, Quinn’s smart and hilarious debut, she tackles the domestic and the delightfully absurd, proving that all too often they’re one and the same. From fighting off a catnip-addled cat to mortal conflict with a sewing machine, Quinn provides insight into her often chaotic, seldom-perfect universe—a universe made even less perfect when the goofy smile of past celebrity shows its occasional fang. The book, like the author herself, is good hearted, keenly observant, and funny. In other words, really good company.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Little Old Lady Who Broke All the Rules: A Novel (League of Pensioners)*



  






#1 International Bestseller

_The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel_ meets _The Italian Job_ in internationally-bestselling author Catharina Ingelman-Sundberg’s witty and insightful comedy of errors about a group of delinquent seniors whose desire for a better quality of life leads them to rob and ransom priceless artwork.

Martha Andersson may be seventy-nine-years-old and live in a retirement home, but that doesn’t mean she’s ready to stop enjoying life. So when the new management of Diamond House starts cutting corners to save money, Martha and her four closest friends—The Genius, The Rake, Christina and Anna-Gretta (a.k.a. The League of Pensioners)—won’t stand for it. Fed up with early bedtimes and overcooked veggies, this group of feisty seniors sets about to regain their independence, improve their lot, and stand up for seniors everywhere.

Their solution? White collar crime. What begins as a relatively straightforward robbery of a nearby luxury hotel quickly escalates into an unsolvable heist at the National Museum. With police baffled and the Mafia hot on their trail, the League of Pensioners has to stay one walker’s length ahead if it’s going to succeed….

Told with all the insight and humor of _A Man Called Ove_ or _Where’d You Go Bernadette?_, _The Little Old Lady Who Broke All the Rules_ is a delightful and heartwarming novel that goes to prove the adage that it’s not the years in your life that count, it’s the life in your years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Murder: Three True Crime Classics *



  






*Three riveting accounts of horrific crimes and the twisted minds behind them by an Edgar Award–winning author, in one volume.*

A father’s ultimate betrayal, a savage killing spree that terrorized Los Angeles, and the brutal slaying of a rich man’s college-aged daughter. In this heart-stopping true crime collection, _New York Times_–bestselling author Darcy O’Brien uncovers the dark underside of the American dream.

_Murder in Little Egypt_: Dr. John Dale Cavaness selflessly attended to the needs of his small, southern Illinois community. But when Cavaness was charged with the murder of his son Sean in December 1984, a radically different portrait of the physician and surgeon emerged. Throughout the three decades he had basked in the admiration and respect of the people of Little Egypt, Cavaness was privately terrorizing his family, abusing his employees, and making disastrous financial investments. In this _New York Times _bestseller, as more and more grisly details come to light, so too does rural America’s heritage of blood and violence become clear.

_The Hillside Stranglers_: For weeks, the body count of sexually violated, brutally murdered young women escalated. With increasing alarm, Los Angeles newspapers headlined the deeds of a serial killer they named the Hillside Strangler. But not until January 1979, more than a year later, would the mysterious disappearance of two university students near Seattle lead police to the arrest of a security guard—the handsome, charming, fast-talking Kenny Bianchi—and the discovery that the strangler was not one man but two. _The Hillside Stranglers _is the disturbing portrait of a city held hostage by fear and a pair of psychopaths whose lust was as insatiable as their hate.

_A Dark and Bloody Ground_: On a sweltering evening in August 1985, three men breached Roscoe Acker’s alarm and security systems, stabbed his daughter to death, and made off with over $1.9 million in cash. The killers were part of a hillbilly gang led by Sherry Sheets Hodge, a former prison guard, and her husband, lifetime criminal Benny Hodge. The stolen money came in handy shortly afterward, when they used it to lure Kentucky’s most flamboyant lawyer, Lester Burns, into representing them. “The smell of wet, coal-laden earth, white lightning, and cocaine-driven sweat rises from these marvelously atmospheric—and compelling—pages” (_Kirkus Reviews_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunset Beach: A Novel *



  






_*Pull up a lounge chair and have a cocktail at Sunset Beach – it comes with a twist.*_

Drue Campbell’s life is adrift. Out of a job and down on her luck, life doesn’t seem to be getting any better when her estranged father, Brice Campbell, a flamboyant personal injury attorney, shows up at her mother’s funeral after a twenty-year absence. Worse, he’s remarried – to Drue’s eighth grade frenemy, Wendy, now his office manager. And they’re offering her a job.

It seems like the job from hell, but the offer is sweetened by the news of her inheritance – her grandparents’ beach bungalow in the sleepy town of Sunset Beach, a charming but storm-damaged eyesore now surrounded by waterfront McMansions.

With no other prospects, Drue begrudgingly joins the firm, spending her days screening out the grifters whose phone calls flood the law office. Working with Wendy is no picnic either. But when a suspicious death at an exclusive beach resort nearby exposes possible corruption at her father’s firm, she goes from unwilling cubicle rat to unwitting investigator, and is drawn into a case that may – or may not – involve her father. With an office romance building, a decades-old missing persons case re-opened, and a cottage in rehab, one thing is for sure at Sunset Beach: there’s a storm on the horizon.

_Sunset Beach _is a compelling ride, full of Mary Kay Andrews' signature wit, heart, and charm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Elusive Mrs. Pollifax (Mrs. Pollifax Series Book 3)*



  






*“Mrs. Pollifax gives Agatha Christie's Miss Marple a rival to reckon with.”—*_*Toronto Star*

If you make it across the border, get us help. Some of us care. Do you understand? Right now we desperately need passports and identity papers. The arrests grow insane.
_
At the very hour this message was en route to the CIA, Mrs. Pollifax was waiting for her night-blooming cereus to do its thing.

She hardly got to see it, however, because Mr. Carstairs was already on his way to recruit that gallant lady for another daring mission.

Soon the most unlikely of all international spies was sporting a beautiful new hat—perfect for hiding eight forged passports.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cater Street Hangman (Charlotte and Thomas Pitt Series Book 1)*



  






*In the debut of the New York Times–bestselling Victorian crime series, Inspector Thomas Pitt seeks an elusive strangler among upper-class British society.*

Panic and fear strike the Ellison household when one of their own falls prey to the Cater Street murderer. While Mrs. Ellison and her three daughters are out, their maid becomes the third victim of a killer who strangles young women with cheese wire, leaving their swollen-faced bodies on the dark streets of this genteel neighborhood. Inspector Pitt, assigned to the case, must break through the walls of upper-class society to get at the truth. His in-depth investigation gradually peels away the proper veneer of the elite world, exposing secrets and desires until suspicion becomes more frightening than truth. Outspoken Charlotte Ellison, struggling to remain within the confining boundaries of Victorian manners, has no trouble expressing herself to the irritating policeman. As their relationship shifts from antagonistic sparring to a romantic connection, the socially mismatched pair must solve the mystery before the hangman strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death Benefits: A Novel of Suspense*



  






When gruff and intimidating security consultant Max Stillman appears without warning in the San Francisco office of McClaren Life and Casualty and begins asking questions and scrutinizing files, the employees can't help wondering just which of them he's been hired to investigate. The first to find out is young data analyst John Walker when Stillman's mysterious investigation leads out of town, he announces he's taking Walker with him.

Walker has been picked because a colleague with whom he once had a love affair has disappeared after paying a very large death benefit to an impostor. Since Walker knew her intimately, Stillman believes he's likely to be useful in finding and convicting her. But because he knows her so well, Walker is convinced that she is innocent, and that he must join the pursuit so that he can defend her. These conflicting purposes unite Walker and Stillman in an urgent search that propels them across the country and into unexpected dangers. The trail ends in a deceptively peaceful corner of the New Hampshire countryside, where they find themselves trapped by a deadly conspiracy that's much bigger, older, and more evil than they could ever have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*THIS GIRL FOR HIRE: A Honey West Mystery*



  






HONEY WEST — FOR HIRE / 

I'm H. West, private eye. The H stands for Honey. I may be female, but I know my business. Hollywood's most beloved clown has been brutally murdered. The suspects are as treacherous a bunch of Tinsel Town weirdos as you'd never want to meet. As usual, the police are baffled. I've been hired to catch the killer. A trap has been set and I'm the bait. / 

"In her time (the 1950s) Honey was a rarity — an independent woman calling her own shots. She may have been prone to frequent ‘wardrobe malfunctions,’ but she was out there knocking on doors, taking down names, and answering to nobody but herself.” –Mystery Scene / "Good pacing and character development for the first in a series. A noir Master." -Anna Marie M., Goodreads / "Replete with humor and plenty of risqué innuendos, the Honey West novels [were] an important precursor to some of today’s best-known distaff dicks, including V.I. Warshawski and Kinsey Millhone." –The Rap Sheet / Honey West is a cross between James Bond and The Avengers' Emma Peel—a girl detective with the sleuthmanship of Mike Hammer and the measurements of Marilyn Monroe. This Girl for Hire is the first in a series of darkly funny and innuendo-laden crime novels originally published in the 1950s and 1960s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Gun For Honey : A Honey West Mystery 2 *



  






CASE FILE – HORROR! // Name: Honey West // Occupation: Private eye // Age: Over 21 // Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36" // Height: 5' 5" // Weight: 120 lbs. // Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion // Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right trig // Warning: Usually armed — the nerviest, curviest, brainiest, sexiest private eye ever to pull a trigger, or toss three gangland gorillas overboard singlehanded. // Residence: Los Angeles. // 

I'm Honey West, private eye, and I have been invited to one of the wildest birthday parties ever. Before I am even out of the parking lot I have met -- the devil complete with red skin, horns and a barbed tail; a spaceman right out of a Buck Rogers movie; and a Neanderthal right out of the stone age – and I get mistaken for the Dragon Lady. // There was nothing strange about that, though, it was a birthday and retirement party for a famous director of horror films. Real horror came later, when I found the dead body in a mummy case. It was no two thousand year old bandage wrapped corpse, but the horror movie director's very young wife. // Homicide Lieutenant Mark Storm wanted me to drop the case, marry him and quit the detective business before I turned up in the same condition. But I told him that would never happen until I had done what I had become a P. I. for in the first place and someday tracked down the man or men responsible for my own father's murder. Besides, the case involved one of the sexiest men I had ever met, a pilot I could hardly keep my hands off. I had to know if he was the killer. // Before it was all over, yours truly had three murders to juggle and I looked likely to be the fourth. But, that's what happens when your beat is La-La Land. The only thing I couldn't figure was the drag queen angle. // "Replete with humor and plenty of risqué innuendos, the Honey West novels [were] an important precursor to some of today’s best-known distaff dicks, including V.I. Warshawski and Kinsey Millhone." –The Rap Sheet // "In her time (the 1950s) Honey was a rarity — an independent woman calling her own shots. She was out there knocking on doors, taking down names, and answering to nobody but herself.” –Mystery Scene


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Girl on the Loose: A Honey West Mystery 3*




  






CASE FILE – THE LOOK-ALIKE MURDERS // Occupation: Private eye // Age: Over 21 // Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36" // Height: 5' 5" // Weight: 120 lbs. // Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion // Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right trig // Warning: Usually armed — the nerviest, curviest, brainiest, sexiest private eye ever to pull a trigger, or toss three gangland gorillas overboard singlehanded. // Residence: Los Angeles. //

I'm H. West, private eye. The H stands for Honey. I may be female, but I know my business. Now I have a look-alike, who's deserted the Marines, kidnapped a billionaire's baby, and run afoul of the Las Vegas Mafia. // Worse she murdered one of my oldest friends. And she framed yours truly for it all. You think you have problems! // So I am turning myself no-holds-barred, no limits and no constraints until I track the bitch down and see she pays for it all. // Only problem is one of the chief suspects for her number one accomplice is a brainy, lovable guy I can hardly keep my hands off. // In short, just another day in the life. My life. // "Honey West is a cross between James Bond and The Avengers' Emma Peel—a girl detective with the sleuthmanship of Mike Hammer and the measurements of Marilyn Monroe. A series of darkly funny and innuendo-laden crime novels originally published in the 1950s and 1960s." —Goodreads


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Honey in the Flesh: A Honey West Mystery 4 *



  






CASE FILE – MURDER UNDRESSED BEHIND-THE-SCENES AT A HOLLYWOOD BEAUTY CONTEST // Occupation: Private eye // Age: Over 21 // Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36" // Height: 5' 5" // Weight: 120 lbs. // Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion // Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right trig // Warning: Usually armed — the nerviest, curviest, brainiest, sexiest private eye ever to pull a trigger, or toss three gangland gorillas overboard singlehanded. // Residence: Los Angeles. // 

I'm Honey West, private eye. Yes, I am a girl gumshoe. And I am all mixed up in a murder at a beauty contest. The bevy of beautiful babes is international, the prize is big and the stakes are high – and I am sure I can hold my own in a bathing suit, and have them all beat for brains But that means I might be the next one marked for murder, There have been two so far, and the killer – whoever he or she – is, doesn’t look like stopping. // Right now I am on the balcony of a high-rise interviewing one of the contestants who looks like she might fit the frame for being the murderer, but she is telling me she knows I am the guilty party and then gives me a shove right over the railing… // Right then that diamond ring Homicide lieutenant Mark Storm wanted to put on my finger looked like the better career choice. But I knew that even if I survived, I'd never drop the case. Because I am Honey West, and private detectiving is what I do and who I am.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*GIRL ON THE PROWL: A Honey West Mystery 5*



  






CASE FILE – MURDER AND THE MASKED STRIPER




Occupation: Private eye
Age: Over 21
Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36"
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 120 lbs.
Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion
Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right thigh.
Warning: Usually armed — the nerviest, curviest, brainiest, sexiest private eye ever to pull a trigger, or toss three gangland gorillas overboard singlehanded.
Residence: Los Angeles.


Hi, I'm Honey West, licensed P.I. The men call me the "private eyeful", and I've blackened a few eyes for saying it, too. But right now I am lying on the beach in Malibu living the California dream, next to Kirk, a drop-dead gorgeous hunk. But, wouldn't you know it, the dream becomes a nightmare and the hunk is shot through with a speargun and drops dead in front of me! By the time I verify he is non-compos-mentis, whoever fired the speargun is long gone.

Before I can say "Nobody murders one of Momma Honey's boys and gets away with it," Jewel, his stripper sister blurts that she thinks the other twin did in Kirk, my prospective beau. Furthermore she will pay me to prove or disprove it. 

Little do I dream that, before the killer is tracked down, I will have my G-string stolen, be shot at, attacked by a monster on live TV, and be forced to don Jewel's costume and go on stage in her mask and perform her stripping routine when she disappears. But nothing's going to stop me because I hunt killers for fun – besides, it’s a living!

Set in, and touched with a bit of, the High-camp 60's, Honey West shows that sometimes the best man for the job is a woman! Honey is a full-fledged pulp fiction detective. Nervy and curvy, she battles her way a maze of deception, chicanery and murder in every book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kiss for a Killer (Honey West 6)



  




*


A cult classic Honey West mystery that “reintroduce the sassy private eye bombshell . . . to a new generation” (Los Angeles Times).

LA’s nerviest, curviest PI is up to her navel in trouble again, and this time she’s being framed for murder.

The Victims: Honey’s boy toy Rip Spensor, a Los Angeles Rams quarterback who got sacked by a steamroller (“ground right into the asphalt”), and Angela Scali, an Italian Hollywood beauty that set out for an innocent weekend at a nudist colony run by some quirky evangelical Christians and ended up hanging dead in a romantic mountain glade (“the grass underneath red with her blood”). What connects the two: Both were associated with a certain blonde gumshoe with an unmistakable 38-22-36 figure and a license to carry. Looks like Honey has gotten caught in a sticky situation . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DIG A DEAD DOLL: A Honey West Mystery 7 *



  






CASE FILE – MURDER, THE BULLFIGHTER AND THE SYNDICATE OF SIN 
Occupation: Private eye // Age: Over 21 // Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36" 
Height: 5' 5" // Weight: 120 lbs. 
Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion 
Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right thigh. 
Warning: Usually armed — the nerviest, curviest, brainiest, sexiest private eye ever to pull a trigger, or toss three gangland gorillas overboard singlehanded. 
Residence: Los Angeles. 

Hi, I'm Honey West, licensed PI. I can't help it if I've got curves and my name is "Honey," can I? Nature gave me the first and my father the second. Then he was murdered and I took over his detective agency to catch his killers. But right not I'm not trying to catch anyone – instead, everyone is trying to catch me. The syndicate sent a squad of killers, who stripped me naked and left me hanging from a tree to die. When I took a swim to cool off someone tried to sink me for good, by loading me down with led weights from the muzzle of a gun. Next some guy in a plane tried to machine gun me from the heavens. Now, cops are looking to fit me for a nice seat in a metal chair – the kind where they flip a switch and its good-bye, Honey! See, I've been framed for murdering a stripper. I've been one – and I sure wouldn't kill one! Who proclaimed it "Kill Honey West Week," and didn't tell me? I don't know, but I sure intend to find out! And when I do, I'll find out who killed my Matador boyfriend. And I' make them pay for it. You can count on that.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*BLOOD AND HONEY: A Honey West Mystery 8*



  






CASE FILE – THE BROADWAY MUSICAL MURDERS 
Occupation: Private eye // Age: Over 21 
Measurements: 38"- 22" - 36" 
Height: 5' 5" 
Weight: 120 lbs. 
Description: Taffy-colored hair, blue eyes, baby bottom complexion 
Identifying Marks: Small birthmark inside of right thigh. 
Warning: Her high-voltage curves are an arsenal in themselves — but she can also shoot to kill, is a deadly knife fighter and her hands are lethal weapons. 
Residence: Los Angeles. 

Hi, I'm Honey West, Hollywood PI, and I was way out of my element in a New York blizzard. But an old friend was producing a Broadway musical about moi (I never should have said "yes"), and wanted me to fly east as a consultant (so I couldn't say "no"). Now I was up to my knees in snow and up to my neck in trouble. With my figure I am used to being chased by men, but I didn't expect it on my first night in town, especially one with a gun full of bullets. Then I found one of the musical's beautiful young actresses in my hotel bathtub, but she wasn't taking a bath – you guessed it, she'd been murdered. Next I was pursued into the subway by a killer and shoved off the platform down on the tracks just as a train thundered down the tracks straight for me! That's when I got mad. I may have curves – but I'm no lady. And when it gets personal, I am dead sure to get my man – get him very, very dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Silent Blade (Harry Bauer Book 6)*



  







Harry Bauer is on the run. Suddenly the hunter is the prey.

He’d been returning from St George’s Island in the Caribbean. There he’d dealt with a Serbian war criminal, and, as a free bonus, a group of Colombian Bloque Meta drug dealers. It was all in a day’s work for Harry. But when he got to Trinidad, he found that the world and his mother were out hunting for him. From Sinaloa to Alqaeda, from Bloque Meta to the Russian Mafia by way of MI6 and the CIA: Everybody wanted Harry Bauer - and in particular they wanted to know who he worked for.

But Harry was not telling. That can be a dangerous policy when the guys asking the questions are from a Colombian cartel, or the CIA. Then your options become really limited: talk or die.

Or escape. But that option is not so easy when you’re surrounded by jungle on all sides, and your only ally is a beautiful, mysterious woman who has one hand unbuttoning your shirt, and the other holding a Sig Sauer P226 semiautomatic.

A semiautomatic that happens to be yours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Moneyland: The Inside Story of the Crooks and Kleptocrats Who Rule the World*



  






*Inc.com 5 Business Thrillers to Read on the Beach This Summer * Amazon Best Book of the Month - Nonfiction * An Economist Book of the Year * The Sunday Times Business Book of the Year

"If you want to know why international crooks and their eminently respectable financial advisors walk tall and only the little people pay taxes, this is the ideal book for you. Every politician and moneyman on the planet should read it, but they won't because it's actually about them." —John le Carré, author of A Legacy of Spies

An investigative journalist's deep dive into the corrupt workings of the world's kleptocrats.*

From ruined towns on the edge of Siberia, to Bond-villain lairs in London and Manhattan, something has gone wrong. Kleptocracies, governments run by corrupt leaders that prosper at the expense of their people, are on the rise.

Once upon a time, if an official stole money, there wasn't much he could do with it. He could buy himself a new car or build himself a nice house or give it to his friends and family, but that was about it. If he kept stealing, the money would just pile up in his house until he had no rooms left to put it in, or it was eaten by mice.

And then some bankers had a bright idea.

Join the investigative journalist Oliver Bullough on a journey into _Moneyland_—the secret country of the lawless, stateless superrich.

Learn how the institutions of Europe and the United States have become money-laundering operations, attacking the foundations of many of the world's most stable countries. Meet the kleptocrats. Meet their awful children. And find out how heroic activists around the world are fighting back.

This is the story of wealth and power in the 21st century. It isn't too late to change it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Gather Together: A Nation Divided, a President in Turmoil, and a Historic Campaign to Embrace Gratitude and Grace*



  






*From the New York Times bestselling author of The Last Castle and The Girls of Atomic City comes a new way to look at American history through the story of giving thanks.*

From Ancient Rome through 21st-century America, bestselling author Denise Kiernan brings us a biography of an idea: gratitude, as a compelling human instinct and a global concept, more than just a mere holiday. Spanning centuries, _We Gather Together_ is anchored amid the strife of the Civil War, and driven by the fascinating story of Sarah Josepha Hale, a widowed mother with no formal schooling who became one of the 19th century’s most influential tastemakers and who campaigned for decades to make real an annual day of thanks.

Populated by an enthralling supporting cast of characters including Frederick Douglass, Abraham Lincoln, Sojourner Truth, Walt Whitman, Norman Rockwell, and others, _We Gather Together_ is ultimately a story of tenacity and dedication, an inspiring tale of how imperfect people in challenging times can create powerful legacies. 

Working at the helm of one of the most widely read magazines in the nation, Hale published Edgar Allan Poe, Nathaniel Hawthorne, Harriet Beecher Stowe, and others, while introducing American readers to such newfangled concepts as “domestic science,” white wedding gowns, and the Christmas tree. A prolific writer, Hale penned novels, recipe books, essays and more, including the ubiquitous children’s poem, “Mary Had a Little Lamb.” And Hale herself never stopped pushing the leaders of her time, in pursuit of her goal. 

The man who finally granted her wish about a national “thanksgiving” was Lincoln, the president of the war-torn nation in which Hale would never have the right to vote. 

Illuminating, wildly discussable, part myth-busting, part call to action, _We Gather Together_ is full of unexpected delights and uneasy truths. The stories of indigenous peoples, immigrant communities, women’s rights activists, abolitionists, and more, will inspire readers to rethink and reclaim what it means to give thanks in this day and age. The book’s message of gratitude—especially when embraced during the hardest of times—makes it one to read and share, over and over, at any time of year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Duel of Eagles: The Classic Pilot's Account of the Battle of Britain*




  






*'REMARKABLE' Sunday Times -- 'A FINE BOOK' Len Deighton

'The greatest book on the Battle of Britain ever written' Wayne Davies

In May 1940, Group Captain Peter Townsend took command of 85 Squadron, tasked with preparing it for the defence of Great Britain against German bombers.*

It was the beginning of the long, hot, lethal summer in which the RAF and the Luftwaffe fought to the death over England in the furious conflict which ultimately saved Britain from Nazi invasion.

*Peter Townsend's epic DUEL OF EAGLES is widely acknowledged as the classic account of the Battle of Britain - the desperate, defining clash which would become one of the greatest triumphs in British military history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sons and Soldiers: The Untold Story of the Jews Who Escaped the Nazis and Returned with the U.S. Army to Fight Hitler *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES Bestseller

"An irresistible history of the WWII Jewish refugees who returned to Europe to fight the Nazis.” —Newsday*

They were young Jewish boys who escaped from Nazi-occupied Europe and resettled in America. After the United States entered the war, they returned to fight for their adopted homeland and for the families they had left behind. Their stories tell the tale of one of the U.S. Army’s greatest secret weapons.

_Sons and Soldiers_ begins during the menacing rise of Hitler’s Nazi party, as Jewish families were trying desperately to get out of Europe. Bestselling author Bruce Henderson captures the heartbreaking stories of parents choosing to send their young sons away to uncertain futures in America, perhaps never to see them again. As these boys became young men, they were determined to join the fight in Europe. Henderson describes how they were recruited into the U.S. Army and how their unique mastery of the German language and psychology was put to use to interrogate German prisoners of war.

These young men—known as the Ritchie Boys, after the Maryland camp where they trained—knew what the Nazis would do to them if they were captured. Yet they leapt at the opportunity to be sent in small, elite teams to join every major combat unit in Europe, where they collected key tactical intelligence on enemy strength, troop and armored movements, and defensive positions that saved American lives and helped win the war. A postwar army report found that nearly 60 percent of the credible intelligence gathered in Europe came from the Ritchie Boys.

_Sons and Soldiers_ draws on original interviews and extensive archival research to vividly re-create the stories of six of these men, tracing their journeys from childhood through their escapes from Europe, their feats and sacrifices during the war, and finally their desperate attempts to find their missing loved ones. _Sons and Soldiers_ is an epic story of heroism, courage, and patriotism that will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lightwave: Folding Space Series Books 0.5 through 3.0 *



  






The complete seven-book classic space opera series is ready for binge-reading! This set includes Books 1.0 through 3.0, plus the prequel novella Book 0.5, _Lightwave: Nexus Station!_

*Saree’s got a secret. A truly unique talent.*

Trillions rely on her rare gift. If they knew, they’d betray her in a heartbeat for the huge reward.

Despite Saree’s best efforts, rumors fly. Desperate, she jumps on Lightwave Fold Transport just ahead of a bounty hunter.

But Lightwave might not be safer.

Lightwave’s crew were mercenaries. Mercenaries who destroyed her childhood home. Saree barely escaped last time. Will they recognize her?

Worse, will they discover who she really is?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Unlost: A journey of self-discovery and the healing power of the wild outdoors*



  






*‘Gail writes with humour, heart and passion.’ *Giovanna Fletcher, Sunday Times #1 bestselling author

*Gail Muller was told she’d be in a wheelchair by the age of forty. At forty-one, she embarked on one of the world’s toughest treks – The Appalachian Trail. An inspiring, uplifting and moving account of one woman’s incredible journey into the unknown and how she reclaimed herself in the process.*

As Gail took her first steps on the 2,200-mile trek through the wilderness of the USA, she had no idea what lay ahead of her, but she knew she felt burnout from city life, lost and broken – ready to heal a mind and body that she had battled with for so long.

From the resilience-building mountain climbs, painful injuries and harsh reality of braving the raw elements, to the unexpected friendships forged with other hikers and the kindness of strangers offering food and shelter – with every step, Gail started to let go of a past dominated by chronic pain and reconnected with herself in a way she’d never been able to before.

A love letter to the healing power of the wild outdoors and an incredible testament to the strength of the human spirit, Gail’s story is for anyone who has ever felt stuck in a rut, lost or scared. She shows us that even in our darkest times, it’s possible to find our inner grit, face our fears and feel hopeful.

Essential reading for fans of Cheryl Strayed’s _Wild _and Elizabeth Gilbert’s _Eat, Pray, Love_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Playing for the Ashes (Inspector Lynley Book 7) *



  






"The story begins with my father, actually, and the fact that I'm the one who's answerable for his death. It was not my first crime, as you will see, but it is the one my mother couldn't forgive."

In her astonishing _New York Times_ bestseller, acclaimed author Elizabeth George reveals the even darker truth behind this startling confession. _Playing for the Ashes_ is a rich tale of passion, murder and love in which Inspector Thomas Lynley and Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers once again
find themselves embroiled in a case where nothing--and no one--is really what it seems. Intense, suspenseful and brilliantly written, _Playing for the
Ashes_ will make readers "search out the sleuthing pair's first six adventures...a treasure," as _Cosmopolitan_ predicted in their review.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gumshoe (The Mortimer Angel Series Book 1)*



  






For nine long days, the mayor and district attorney of Reno, Nevada, have been missing. Vanished without a trace. Their vehicles were found parked side-by-side at Reno-Tahoe International Airport. Did they fly somewhere together? They aren’t on any flight manifest. Did the two of them take off with a big pile of the city’s money? If so, the city accountants can’t find it. Were they murdered? There’s no sign of foul play. Their disappearances have finally made national news. Enter Mortimer Angel, who’d just quit a thankless job as an IRS agent. Mort is Reno’s newest gumshoe, a private-eye-in-training at his nephew’s detective agency. Just four hours into his new career, Mort finds the mayor—make that, the mayor’s head—in the trunk of Mort’s ex-wife’s Mercedes. The news-hungry media speculates: Did Mort kill the mayor? Did Mort’s ex? As events begin to spin out of control, Mort realizes things have been out of control since the night before he started his new career, the night he found the unknown naked blonde in his bed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gumshoe for Two (The Mortimer Angel Series Book 2)*




  






_*USA Today*_* best-selling author

A hooker who's not a hooker—a hand without a body—what's next for Mort?*

Ex-IRS agent turned gumshoe-in-training, Mortimer Angel, is approached by a beautiful hooker, Holiday, in a casino bar in Reno.

Mort first met Holiday two months ago, but now learns that she's not really a hooker. She's a college engineering student, searching for her younger sister, Allie, who disappeared three months ago.

Having seen Mort in the news, Holiday knows he's a PI who finds missing persons. While in the bar with Mort, Holiday gets an unexpected phone call from Allie who says she's in Gerlach, a small town in Nevada.

The call is cut off. Holiday hires Mort on the spot, dragging him off to Gerlach. On the way out of town, Mort picks up a FedEx disturbing package.

When Mort finds a connection between Allie and US Senator Harry "Liar" Reinhart, a presidential candidate who vanished without a trace three days ago, things quickly turn deadly—very deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gumshoe on the Loose (The Mortimer Angel Series Book 3)*



  






*USA Today best-selling author

Mortimer Angel, ex-IRS agent, PI-in-training has a reputation—he specializes in body parts*

IRS agent-turned-PI Mortimer Angel is relaxing in a hole-in-the-wall bar in a Reno casino when an attractive young girl hires him to find out who left her a cryptic message demanding a million dollars.

At the girl's house, Mort finds the body of missing rapper Jonnie Xenon—Jo-X to his legions of fans—hanging from the rafters with two bullet holes in him. Mort is shocked when he learns the identity of the girl's father—and even more shocked when he is hired to investigate the murder.

Mort, being Mort, accumulates a few felonies as he follows the clues to Las Vegas. And along the way, he picks up an alluring young assistant who changes his life—in every conceivable way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gumshoe Rock (The Mortimer Angel Series Book 4) *



  






*USA Today best-selling author

"Mortimer Angel is my favorite private eye." —John Lescroart, New York Times best-selling author

Embezzlement case turns murderous*

Early in July, northern Nevada's senior Internal Revenue Service agent, Ronald Soranden—disliked by every agent in the Reno IRS office—vanished without a trace. In September, he makes a dramatic reappearance, of sorts. His skull—stripped clean and white—is dropped through the slashed top of a Mustang convertible. The vehicle belongs to Lucy Landry, PI Mortimer Angel's gorgeous young assistant now working with him on a seemingly unrelated embezzlement case.

But Mort is a former IRS field agent in Reno. He'd done his time during the tyrannical reign of Soranden, quitting, he says, "when I discovered I have a soul." Now that his former boss's head has appeared, he and Lucy find them themselves under the annoying surveillance of a pair of IRS enforcement agents.

When the FBI are brought in to investigate the murder, Mort and Lucy realize shocking details about their own case—primarily Soranden's involvement. It becomes evident that events and suspects of the embezzlement case and Soranden's murder are heavily entangled with those enmeshed in an ugly case of blackmail. Mort and Lucy are roped tighter and tighter into the Soranden investigation while they grapple with the deadliest situation of their PI careers. Mortimer Angel has been in harrowing, lethal situations before and has suffered incalculable losses, but none more horrifying than the trap embedded in *Gumshoe Rock*_._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gumshoe in the Dark (The Mortimer Angel Series Book 5) *



  






*USA Today Best-Selling Author

Blackmail, murder, and a pretty girl on the run*

Nevada's attorney general is missing. At dusk on a deserted Nevada highway in a thunderstorm, ex-IRS agent and PI-in-training Mortimer Angel comes across a pretty, scantily-clad girl—Harper Leland. She's cold and alone, thirty miles from the nearest town.

When Mort offers her a ride, she orders him out of his truck at gunpoint. She tries to take off, but he cuts the valve stem on the rear tire. Realizing she's in trouble, he wants to help—but with no spare tire, he devises a creative way to get them out of the hills—slowly, precariously balanced on three tires. On their way down, a rough-looking man stops and asks Mort if he has "seen anyone up in the hills." Mort realizes the guy is after Harper, who is hiding in the truck.

Thus begins a cat-and-mouse chase in northeast Nevada that continues even after Mort finds the attorney general—Harper's mother—dead in the trunk of a car. In time, Mort's wife, Lucy, is also pulled into the case, which becomes the deadliest of Mort's career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*21 Immortals: Inspector Mislan and the Yee Sang Murders *



  






*21 Immortals introduces an exciting new voice in international noir—for readers of Jo Nesbø, Keigo Higashino, and John Burdett.*

Inspector Mislan Latif's final case after a long night's shift could be his last. Called to a wealthy neighborhood of Kuala Lumpur, he finds a crime scene unlike any he has encountered before: pristine, the victims a family seated at dinner, Mona Lisa smiles fixed to their faces, frozen mid-gesture around the traditional Chinese New Year dish of _yee sang_, signifying prosperity, longevity, many good things_—_though it's not that time of year. It makes an eerie, chilling tableau of death, but signifying what? The celebrity of the father, fashion magnate Robert Tham, has already drawn a media throng, and soon the upper echelons of the police have taken an interest, bringing pressure to solve the crime quickly.

But every clue points to another unknown. This isn't the primary scene: where is it? What are the motives of Tham's younger business partner, the attractive Miss Irene? What of his connections to an old-school criminal gang and the triads? With rival units of the police seeking to co-opt and, he suspects, bury the case, Inspector Mislan's investigation takes him to every level of this modern, multi-ethnic, American-pop-culture-influenced society, to where moneyed power and influence demand their say. Maverick, hard-boiled yet tender, a single father raising a young child, Mislan must rely on his team—and the politically savvy woman leading Major Crimes who is his boss—to support, protect him from the corruption above, and help find a way to ensure the course of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Into the Black Nowhere: A Novel (An UNSUB Novel Book 2)*



  






*In this exhilarating thriller inspired by real-life serial killer Ted Bundy, FBI profiler Caitlin Hendrix faces off against a charming, merciless serial killer.*

In southern Texas, on Saturday nights, women are disappearing. One vanishes from a movie theater. Another, from her car at a stoplight. A mother is ripped from her home while checking on her baby. Rookie FBI agent Caitlin Hendrix, newly assigned to the FBI's elite Behavioral Analysis Unit, fears that a serial killer is roaming the dark roads outside Austin.

Caitlin's unit discovers the first victim's body in the woods, laid out in a bloodstained white baby-doll nightgown. A second victim in a white nightie lies deeper in the forest's darkness. Around the bodies, Polaroid photos are stuck in the earth like headstones, picturing other women with their wrists slashed. The women in the woods are not the killer's first victims, nor are they likely to be his last.

To track the UNSUB, Caitlin must get inside his mind; he is a confident, meticulous killer, capable of charming his victims until their guard is down, snatching them in plain sight. He then plays out a twisted fantasy—turning them into dolls for him to possess, control, and ultimately destroy. Caitlin's profile leads the FBI to focus on one man: a charismatic, successful professional who easily gains people's trust. But can they apprehend him before it's too late? As Saturday night approaches, Caitlin and the FBI enter a desperate game of cat and mouse, racing to capture the cunning predator before he claims his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Seal Team 13: Liberation*



  






A pebble can be the trigger that unleashes a rockslide, and sometimes one man can make all the difference in the world.

When Raymond Dell, US Navy (Retired), stumbles upon a kidnapping scheme he figures he has a good handle on things. A little work, a little luck, and a kid goes home to his parents and Ray moves on to the next job. When the job becomes bigger than he realized, and bigger than he can handle, Ray is faced with horrors he'd never imagined, a world that by rights should not exist... and only one number to call.

Thirteen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Shadow (The Deep Series Book 1) *



  






*In the turquoise waters of the Caribbean, something lethal is on the move.*

Scuba divers travel from all over the world to visit the little island of Bonaire, with its crystal-clear waters and a host of beautiful marine life. After three years in the “Divers Paradise”, divemaster Boone Fischer thought he’d seen it all; but on a routine afternoon dive, he spots something that will turn his tranquil life upside down.

From the arid shores of the ABC Islands to the tropical jungles of Venezuela—from the ocean depths of the Southern Caribbean, to the lush islands of the Northern Leewards, _Deep Shadow_ takes Boone and the reader on an action-packed adventure filled with danger and suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nomination: A Novel of Suspense*



  






_The Nomination_ is a fast-paced action and suspense thriller that brings events from the final days of the Vietnam War into direct conflict with contemporary American politics. Vietnam War hero and Massachusetts Judge Thomas Larrigan is hand-picked by his friend the president to fill the upcoming vacancy on the Supreme Court. Larrigan seems like the perfect candidate: a family man with an uncontroversial judicial record. The president’s credibility needs a sure bet. Larrigan will do anything to win the nomination, but he has some old skeletons rattling around in his closet. He calls his old Marine buddy, now a hit man, to sweep the closet clean. But there are a few skeletons Larrigan doesn’t know are still alive. The Nomination is the story of how lives can intersect in deception, desperation, revelation, death, and, ultimately, redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Peacemaker*



  






Under any other circumstances, hired assassin Cassandra “Casey” Wu would be trying to kill her partner, former SAS sniper Albert “Nero” Westwood. But that will have to wait. Right now, they have to work together to foil a plot to start a nuclear war.

Can Nero and Wu be able to put aside their differences and combine forces to stop The Peacemakers? Or will the temptation to kill each other prove too great?

If you like the thrills of Jack Reacher or the intense action of John Wick, then you’ll burn through The Peacemaker a rip-roaring, lightning paced story of international intrigue that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jasmine (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 1)*



  






*What would you do if someone murdered your teenage daughter?*

It seems like I've been a cop all my life, almost twenty years, eighteen of them as a detective. And I've seen some terrible things, things that to this day keep me awake at night. Jasmine was one of the worst.
It wasn’t a good time for me. For eight years I’d played Dr. Watson to Harry Starke’s Sherlock Holmes, and then he was gone. He quit the force, leaving me without a partner. Jasmine was my first case as lead detective and it was doozey.

They discovered the body stuffed into a concrete pipe. She'd been there for more than a week. The daytime temperatures were in the high 90s. It was the kids who found her, drawn to her by the... well, you get the idea. Who was she? Who put her there? There was no way of knowing… not at first. Finding the killer was problem enough. Dealing with the grieving family members who were certain they knew who it was and were determined to dispense their own twisted brand of justice… Well, that was something else.

To make things even worse, I knew it was only a matter of time before the killer would strike again. I knew I had to catch this SOB before another innocent kid had to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sapphire (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 4)*



  






*The gripping series continues as homicide detective Kate Gazzara faces the most personal—and deadly—case of her lifetime.*


On a cold morning in October, 1987, Ohio State Patrol Officer Dan Walker finds a wooden box on a quiet, county road. Twenty-five years later, in 2012, and more than 600 miles away, a young woman vanishes without a trace and another is found dead from what appears to be an overdose.

In 2015, street-smart Lieutenant Kate Gazzara is suddenly transferred to the Cold Case Squad and assigned her first case. But as she painstakingly goes over the file she discovers a connection to all three incidents. Is there a serial killer on the loose, one who has been killing for almost three decades?

The case promises to be more complex than Kate first thought. Thrust into a tangle of family secrets, murder and intrigue and with a new partner by her side, she suspects that there were ulterior motives for her reassignment.

Why was she assigned to this particular case? Why did Chief Johnston suddenly reassign his best detective, Kate Gazzara, to investigate cold cases nobody else could solve? Was there a police cover-up all those years ago? What does her long-time nemesis Assistant Chief Henry Finkle have to do with it? Kate knows that she will have to tread carefully. Her career, and perhaps even her life, is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Genesis (Harry Starke Genesis Book 1) *



  






*She was the one that got away.*
It was a dark and stormy night… No kidding, it really was.
I'd quit the police force only a couple of days earlier - that was back in 2008 - and I was on my way to a poker game at the Sorbonne when a shadow crossed in front of my car. It went by so fast I didn’t have time to stop. I hit the brakes hard and swerved into the mud at the side of the road.
I looked out through the deluge, but it was difficult to make out the figure coming towards the driver’s side window. Instinctively, my hand went for my gun and rested on the grip, but as the figure came closer I could see it was a girl. Her hair, dark, bobbed, was plastered to her head and face. The raccoon eye shadow smeared above her eyes had run in rivulets down her cheeks. She looked like one of the walking dead, but more than that she looked scared, really scared.
What the hell is she doing out here alone in this kind of weather? I wondered as I let go of my gun and rolled the window down a half-inch.
“Get in the back,” I yelled at her, and flipped the lock so she could open the door. And that's how it all began. Had I known what I was getting myself into I might have done differently… No, I wouldn’t. Anyway, that's how I became a private detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Rasputin's Shadow (Templar series Book 4)*



  






*Raymond Khoury, the international bestselling author of The Last Templar, is back with another ingenious, fast-paced thriller that straddles present-day NYC and Russia in the early 1900s—the time of the infamous Rasputin and his mysterious rise to power.*

FBI special agent Sean Reilly is tasked with a delicate case. A Russian diplomat seems to have committed suicide by jumping out of a sixth-floor window in Queens, New York. The apartment’s owners are missing, while a faceless killer known only as Koschey—“the Deathless”—is roaming the city and leaving a trail of death in his wake.

Joined by Russian FSB agent Larisa Tchoumitcheva, Reilly’s investigation soon uncovers a deadly, desperate search for a mysterious device whose origins reach back in time to the darkest days of the Cold War and to Imperial Russia. A device that, in the wrong hands, could have a devastating impact on our world.

Packed with the twists and suspense, the impeccable historical research, and the present and past story lines that Khoury’s fans have come to expect, _Rasputin’s Shadow_ will keep readers turning pages long into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Gemini Contenders: A Novel*



  






Salonika, Greece: December 1939. In the dead of night, a clandestine order of monks embarks on a desperate mission: to transport a mysterious vault to a hiding place high in the Italian Alps. The sinister cache, concealed for centuries, could rip apart the Christian world. Now, as the Nazi threat marches inexorably closer, men both good and evil will be drawn into a violent and deadly hunt, sparking a relentless struggle that could forever change the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Matarese Circle: A Novel (Matarese Dynasty Book 1) *



  






An international circle of killers, the Matarese will undoubtedly take over the world within just two years. Only two rival spies have the power to stop them: Scofield, CIA, and Talaniekov, KGB. They share a genius for espionage and a life of explosive terror and violence. But though these sworn enemies once vowed to terminate each other, they must now become allies. Because only they possess the brutal skills and ice-cold nerves vital to their mission: destroy the Matarese.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tartarus Gate: A Space Opera Series (The Collapse Book 1)*



  






*The Empire is dead!*

And Captain Josiah Bleys, smuggler and charmer though he may be, is likely to soon follow unless he is willing to at least pretend to be something he loathes: a hero. His 'pal' Chief Ragnar Kane, one of the Emperor's finest warriors, likewise harbors no aspirations toward gallantry, just increasing his kill count.

Fate, however, has other plans. The mighty, galaxy-spanning Terran Empire is mortally wounded, brought to its knees by a terrifying, intelligent plague from hyperspace. The core worlds are mass graves, and the government lies in ruins. Outlying colonies, suddenly isolated and without support, are on their own.

Luck (the bad kind) has both men stuck on the icy mining facility on Cerberus, an installation that won’t last long without resupply. Bleys and Kane must mount a daring raid on a neighboring planet to retrieve a legendary scientist in the hopes that he can reconnect them to civilization, or they and everyone else at their frozen outpost are doomed.

The trouble is that the scientist isn't exactly willing, nor is he exactly....alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Omega Taskforce Series: Books 1 - 3: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set*



  






*To win the war one man must break the rules of war. Because in the fight against the ruthless Sa’Nerran Empire there is only victory or death.*
The Sa’Nerra were close to defeat, then everything changed. Armed with a unique neural weapon, the merciless alien warriors turned Fleet crew against their own. Entire warships went rogue. Suspicion and fear ran riot.

Victory now required new tactics and a new kind of ship and crew.

Lucas Sterling is an Omega Captain. He is the commander of the Fleet Marauder Invictus – an elite, black-ops warship that operates outside the rules of combat. Together with his crew of Omega officers – each chosen in a depraved and monstrous trial of grit and determination – Sterling will stop at nothing to beat the brutal Sa’Nerra. Even if that means killing Fleet crew that have been “turned”. Even if that means killing the people he loves.

They say space is cold, but the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still…

*This Special Edition Omnibus contains the first three books in the epic Omega Taskforce military sci-fi series. If you like the sound of Battlestar Galactica crossed with Star Trek's Section 31, you'll love it. Enjoy ruthless alien warriors, running gun battles, devastating space combat, mystery, high-stakes action and epic twists. Start reading today!

Books included in the set:*


Book 1: The Emissary
Book 2: Void Recon
Book 3: The Exile


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Acorna's People*



  






Filled with adventure and wonder, _Acorna's People_continues the enthralling saga of Acorna, the beautiful, brave, and kindhearted creature known as the Unicorn Girl.

"Welcome Home, Linyaari Child!"

With the help of her "uncles" and the thousands of humans who love and admire her, Acorna has found her true people, the peaceful, telepathic Linyaari. But Acorna still has much to do before she can enjoy her new home. The legendary resting place of the lost Linyaari ancestors has yet to be found. And with the help of a rogue spacetrader and his feline sidekick, Acorna must strive to right an unspeakable wrong and defeat an enemy even crueler than the Khleevi. Along the way, she will at last uncover the Universe's most carefully guarded secret--the true nature of the ancient link between the Linyaari and the space-faring humans she has also come to think of as her "people."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Jade City (The Green Bone Saga Book 1) *



  






*In this World Fantasy Award-winning novel of magic and kungfu, four siblings battle rival clans for honor and power in an Asia-inspired fantasy metropolis. 

*Named one of TIME's Top 100 Fantasy Books Of All Time
* World Fantasy Award for Best Novel, winner*

Jade is the lifeblood of the island of Kekon. It has been mined, traded, stolen, and killed for -- and for centuries, honorable Green Bone warriors like the Kaul family have used it to enhance their magical abilities and defend the island from foreign invasion.

Now, the war is over and a new generation of Kauls vies for control of Kekon's bustling capital city. They care about nothing but protecting their own, cornering the jade market, and defending the districts under their protection. Ancient tradition has little place in this rapidly changing nation.

When a powerful new drug emerges that lets anyone -- even foreigners -- wield jade, the simmering tension between the Kauls and the rival Ayt family erupts into open violence. The outcome of this clan war will determine the fate of all Green Bones -- and of Kekon itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Mummy or Ramses the Damned: A Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Ramses the Great returns in this “darkly magical” (USA Today) novel from bestselling author Anne Rice

“The reader is held captive and, ultimately, seduced.”—San Francisco Chronicle*

Ramses the Great lives!

But having drunk the elixer of live, he is now Ramses the Damned, doomed forever to wander the earth, desperate to quell hungers that can never be satisfied—for food, for wine, for women.

Reawakened in opulent Edwardian London, he becomes Dr. Ramsey, expert in Egyptology. He also becomes the close companion of voluptuous, adventurous Julie Stratford, heiress to a vast shipping fortune and the center of a group of jaded aristocrats with appetites of their own to appease.

But the pleasures Ramses enjoys with Julie cannot soothe him. Searing memories of his last reawakening, at the behest of Cleopatra, his beloved Queen of Egypt, burn in his immortal soul. And though he is immortal, he is still all too human. His intense longings for his great love, undiminished over the centuries, will force him to commit an act that will place everyone around him in the gravest danger. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Oldest Living Vampire Tells All: Revised and Expanded (The Oldest Living Vampire Saga Book 1) *



  






_“My legal name where I currently reside in the city of Liege, Belgium, in the year 2010 A.D., is Gaspar Valessi, but that is not my real name. The name I was given some 30,000 years ago, when I was born in a Paleolithic settlement in the region that is now called Germany-- the name my father gave me shortly after I was voided, bloody and howling, from my mother's womb-- is Gon.”_

So begins the saga of the immortal Gon, a 30,000 year old vampire. This, the first volume of his memoirs, recounts his mortal life in prehistoric Germany alongside his male companion Brulde and his two wives, the Neanderthal Eyya and his Cro-Magnon mate Nyala, and details the fearsome events that lead to his transformation from man to undying monster.

This Revised and Expanded Edition includes more than 30,000 words of new material, adding depth to much loved characters and more fully realizing the author's vision of the Oldest Living Vampire and the prehistoric world that gave birth to him. By turns beautiful and subversive, poetic and seductive, the Oldest Living Vampire Saga is like no other vampire series you've ever read!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Frontier America (A Preacher & MacCallister Western Book 1)*



  






*PREACHER + MacCALLISTER = DOUBLE THE MAYHEM*

Two of the Johnstones’ most legendary heroes—the rugged mountain man known as Preacher and the Scottish clan rancher Jamie Ian MacCallister, here together for the first time—are forced to choose sides in a blood-soaked battle for the heart and soul of a nation divided . . .

*FRONTIER AMERICA*

As the father of a young Crow tribesman, Preacher would like nothing more than to see the long-time natives and newly arrived settlers live together in peace. Then the killing starts . . .

As a family man and frontiersman, Jamie Ian MacCallister is more than happy to help the officers at Fort Kearny negotiate a peace treaty with the Crow nation. Until it all goes to hell . . .

This is not the American dream they were looking for. This is a nightmare. A brutal, blood-drenched frontier war that two heroic men must fight and win—or one struggling nation will never come together. For liberty and justice for all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone: A Novel*



  






*Soon to be a Hallmark Original Movie!

“A perfect read for lovers of Antoine Laurain's The Red Notebook, Gabrielle Zevin's The Storied Life of A.J. Fikry, and Fredrik Backman's A Man Called Ove.” —Library Journal, starred review

“Phaedra Patrick understands the soul.” —Nina George, New York Times bestselling author of The Little Paris Bookshop

A delightful gem of a novel about family, forgiveness and finding your way from the bestselling author of The Curious Charms of Arthur Pepper*

Benedict Stone has settled into a complacent and predictable routine. Business at his jewelry shop has dried up; his marriage is on the rocks. His life is in desperate need of a jump start—and then a surprise arrives at his door in the form of his audacious teenage niece, Gemma. Reckless and stubborn, she invites herself into Benedict’s world and turns his orderly life upside down. But she might just be exactly what he needs to get his life back on track.

Filled with colorful characters and irresistible charm, _Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone_ is a luminous reminder of the unbreakable bonds of family, and shows that having someone to embrace life with is always better than standing on your own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Racing Murder: A brand new gripping murder mystery from bestseller Frances Evesham for 2021 (The Ham Hill Murder Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*The next thrilling Ham-Hill Murder Mystery from bestselling cosy crime author Frances Evesham.

A winning horse. A fierce rivalry. A sudden death.*

Belinda Sandford thrills to the cheers of the crowd as her beautiful grey racehorse, ‘Butterfly Charm’, thunders past the finishing post first at Wincanton Racecourse. She feels like the luckiest girl in the world.

But joy soon turns to despair as a stewards’ enquiry overturns the result and awards the race to her long-time rival, Alexandra Deacon.

When Alex is found dead in suspicious circumstances, a host of accusing eyes turn to Belinda and her distraught mother begs Adam Hennessy, her neighbour, retired police officer and publican, to help clear her daughter’s name.

As Adam, and local hotelier Imogen Bishop, dig deep into the murky and powerful undercurrents of the horse racing world, they lay bare the lives and loves of local jockeys, grooms, trainers and owners.

They soon uncover a web of secrets hidden within the spectacular Somerset countryside as they strive to find the killer in time to prevent more murders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death in Holy Orders (Adam Dalgliesh Mysteries Book 11)*



  






*From the award-winning master of literary crime fiction, a classic work rich in tense drama and psychological insight.*

On the East Anglian seacoast, a small theological college hangs precariously on an eroding shoreline and an equally precarious future. When the body of a student is found buried in the sand, the boy’s influential father demands that Scotland Yard investigate. Enter Adam Dalgliesh, a detective who loves poetry, a man who has known loss and discovery. The son of a parson, and having spent many happy boyhood summers at the school, Dalgliesh is the perfect candidate to look for the truth in this remote, rarified community of the faithful–and the frightened. And when one death leads to another, Dalgliesh finds himself steeped in a world of good and evil, of stifled passions and hidden pasts, where someone has cause not just to commit one crime but to begin an unholy order of murder. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forging Fire: A Horseshoer Mystery (Horseshoer Mystery Series) *



  






*The Third Book in the Horseshoer Mystery Series, Featuring the Incorrigible Female Horseshoer, Rainy Dale*

Days before her wedding, Rainy Dale jumps at a chance to visit the fabled Black Bluff bull sale down in California, but things go awry when she is assaulted and her truck is stolen.

In this twist on the “locked-room” form, more than one mystery is hidden on the ranch where Rainy and her dog, Charlie, end up. Everyone—the owners, ranch hands, angry neighbors, and perhaps even the deliveryman who brings coke coal for the ranch’s old-fashioned forge—is harboring a damaging secret. When Rainy realizes that even her dog knows a grisly hidden truth, the stakes are raised as high as life and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tropic of Stupid: A Novel (Serge Storms Book 24)*



  






*Serge A. Storms embarks on a tour to meet his long-lost relatives in this latest madcap entry in the bestselling series from Florida’s “compulsively irreverent and shockingly funny” (Boston Globe) Tim Dorsey.*

Devoted Floridaphile Serge Storms is a lover of history, so he’s decided to investigate his own using one of those DNA services from late-night TV. Excited to construct a family tree, he and Coleman hit the road to meet his kin. Along the way, he plans to introduce Coleman to the Sunshine State’s beautiful parks where he can brush up on his flora, fauna, and wildlife, and more importantly, collect the missing stamps for his park passport book.

But as the old saying goes, the apple doesn’t fall far . . . Serge is thrilled to discover he may be related to a notorious serial killer who’s terrorized the state for twenty years and never been caught. Which one of his newfound relatives will be the one to help him hunt down this deranged maniac? Serge doesn’t know that a dogged investigator from the Florida Department of Law Enforcement is also hot on the trail.

Then Serge meets a park ranger who’s also longing to make a family re-connection. But all is not as it appears on the surface, and Serge’s newfound friendship in the mysterious swamps of Florida may lead to deadly results.

Finding his own relatives has made Serge understand the importance of family. Of course he’ll do anything to help . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder in the Supreme Court (Capital Crimes Book 3) *



  






*Justice must be served when a chief clerk is killed in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.*

When Clarence Sutherland, chief clerk of the Supreme Court, is found dead, Lt. Martin Teller of the DC police and Susanna Pinscher of the Justice Department are pulled together to find the killer.

It turns out that Sutherland had a lot of confidential information on important people, and any one of them could be responsible for his death. But one startling clue seems to implicate the high court itself: Sutherland was found slumped over in the chief justice’s chair. Did the clerk know something that the top judge, and perhaps even the president himself, didn’t want revealed? Teller and Pinscher intend to find out . . .

From the daughter of President Harry Truman, an expert at depicting the details of life inside the beltway, _Murder in the Supreme Court_ provides an intriguing peek into the world of Washington’s powerful justice system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hotel*




  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of Airport reveals the inner workings of a New Orleans hotel—and the human drama unfolding behind its closed doors.*

During five sultry days, the lives of the guests, the management, and the workers at New Orleans’ largest and most elite hotel converge. The owner has four days to raise the money to save his financially ailing property. The general manager, once blacklisted from the hospitality business, struggles with one crisis after another. A rebellious heiress will do anything to attain her secret desires. The duke and the duchess in the lavish presidential suite are covering up a crime. And within one of the many guest rooms hides a professional thief.

Filled with memorable characters and authentic detail about the inner machinery and secrets of a five-star hotel, this gripping _New York Times_ bestseller sold millions of copies and was adapted for both film and TV. Set in a time when travel was still glamorous and grand independent hotels set the standard for luxury, it’s a read like a vacation in itself, from the author of such behind-the-scenes blockbusters as _The Moneychangers_ and _Wheels_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Plum Spooky: A Stephanie Plum Between the Numbers Novel (A Between the Numbers Novel Book 4)*



  






_Plum Spooky_, the First Full Length Stephanie Plum Between-the-Numbers Novel from #1 Bestselling Author Janet Evanovich.

Turn on all the lights and check under your bed. Things are about to get spooky in Trenton, New Jersey.

According to legend, the Jersey Devil prowls the Pine Barrens and soars above the treetops in the dark of night. As eerie as this might seem, there are things in the Barrens that are even more frightening and dangerous. And there are monkeys. Lots of monkeys.

Wulf Grimoire is a world wanderer and an opportunist who can kill without remorse and disappear like smoke. He's chosen Martin Munch, boy genius, as his new business partner, and he's chosen the Barrens as his new playground.

Munch received his doctorate degree in quantum physics when he was twenty-two. He's now twenty-four, and while his brain is large, his body hasn't made it out of the boys' department at Macy's. Anyone who says good things come in small packages hasn't met Munch. Wulf Grimoire is looking for world domination. Martin Munch would be happy if he could just get a woman naked and tied to a tree.

Bounty hunter Stephanie Plum has Munch on her most-wanted list for failure to appear in court. Plum is the all-American girl stuck in an uncomfortable job, succeeding on luck and tenacity. Usually she gets her man. This time she gets a monkey. She also gets a big guy named Diesel.

Diesel pops in and out of Plum's life like birthday cake – delicious to look at and taste, not especially healthy as a steady diet, gone by the end of the week if not sooner. He's an über bounty hunter with special skills when it comes to tracking men and pleasing women. He's after Grimoire, and now he's also after Munch. And if truth were told, he wouldn't mind setting Stephanie Plum in his crosshairs.

Diesel and Plum hunt down Munch and Grimoire, following them into the Barrens, surviving cranberry bogs, the Jersey Devil, a hair-raising experience, sand in their underwear, and, of course . . . monkeys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*My Hundred Days of War: A Malcolm MacPhail WW1 novel (Malcolm MacPhail WW1 series Book 2)*



  






*He just wanted to go home. The generals had other plans.*

*August 1918. Amiens, France.* Allied armies have driven a massive hole in the German lines. But the enemy is regrouping. Major Malcolm MacPhail is an intelligence officer, a veteran of countless battles and too outspoken for his own good. Now he’s worried. Every Fritz on the Western Front seems headed their way, bent on preventing the breakthrough that might just end the war.

As the attack resumes and friends start to fall, Malcolm fears his own luck may finally be running out. It doesn’t help that he’s somehow stomped on another general’s toes. So when captured German booty goes mysteriously missing, and the nephew of an old nemesis appears with searching questions for him, the dangers at headquarters suddenly rival those of the battlefield.

The Great War is entering a pivotal and deadly new phase. For Malcolm, even victory may not be enough…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood Moon Rising (A Beatrix Rose Thriller Book 2) *



  






Ten years ago, Beatrix Rose headed an off-the-books hit squad to carry out the dirty work of the British government. When she discovered that the commander of the squad was corrupt, he sent five of his assassins to rub her out. But they failed. Bad mistake.

There were six names on Beatrix’s Kill List. Two have been accounted for, and she has number three in her sights. But Bryan Duffy is in Iraq, surrounded by mercenaries, and there’s no easy way for Beatrix to get to him and no easy way to get out.

Strap in for Book Two of Mark Dawson’s heart-stopping, bestselling Beatrix Rose trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Untangling the Mind: Why We Behave the Way We Do*



  






Free yourself from emotional turmoileven when that turmoil is caused by others!

We have a much greater understanding of human behavior now than we did just a few decades ago. Yet even with this greater understanding of the human mind, why we do what we do can sometimes seem like a mystery. People are often left with unsettling questions about their own (or others') behavior.

We ask ourselves, Why did I make a spectacle of myself? Why am I so stressed? Why am I constantly so negative?

In his years as a clinician, Dr. Ted George has been struck by how much easier it is for people to say they have a physical illness than it is to admit they feel out of control with an emotion—be it anger, fear, or depression. With a physical issue, you have the source of the problem in concrete terms, such as in a lab report, but with an emotional issue, it can be much harder to define what's gone wrong. _Untangling the Mind_ helps make sense of what's happening—and why. With knowledge of how the brain translates sensory signals into emotions, you will increase your understanding of your own—and others'—behaviors. As you learn about your psychological and neurological makeup, you will begin to see new possibilities for optimism, motivation, and well-being.

We _can_ control our behavior and our feelings, no matter how much they may have ruled us in the past, and Dr. George helps us know how. Once you understand the deeply rooted instincts that activate your emotions, you can live more peacefully, behave in ways that are more in keeping with the person you'd like to be, and enjoy your life more fully. And you'll be better able to remain unaffected by the drama of other people's emotional storms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bees in America: How the Honey Bee Shaped a Nation*



  






*“Integrates history, technology, sociology, economics, and politics with this remarkable insect serving as the unifying concept” (Buffalo News).*

The tiny, industrious honey bee has become part of popular imagination—reflected in our art, our advertising, even our language itself with such terms as _queen bee_ and _busy as a bee_. Honey bees—and the values associated with them—have influenced American culture for four centuries. Bees and beekeepers have represented order and stability throughout the changes, challenges, and expansions of a highly diverse country.

_Bees in America_ is an enlightening cultural history of bees and beekeeping in the United States. Tammy Horn, herself a beekeeper, offers a social and technological history from the colonial period, when the British first brought bees to the New World, to the present, when bees are being trained by the American military to detect bombs. Horn shows how the honey bee was one of the first symbols of colonization and how bees’ societal structures shaped our ideals about work, family, community, and leisure. This book is both a fascinating read and an “excellent example of the effects agriculture has on history” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hey, America, Your Roots Are Showing: Adventures in Discovering News-Making Connections, Unexpected Ancestors, and Long-Hidden Secrets, and Solving Historical Puzzles*



  






You've heard of the Dog Whisperer? Meet the Ancestor Rescuer.

Part forensic scientist, part master sleuth, Megan Smolenyak has solved some of America's oldest and most fascinating genealogical mysteries. You've read the headlines; now get the inside story as the "Indiana Jones of genealogy" reveals how she cracked her news-making cases, became the face of this increasingly popular field--and redefined history along the way.

How did Smolenyak discover Barack Obama's Irish ancestry--and his relation to Brad Pitt? Or the journey of Michelle Obama's family from slavery to the White House? Or the startling links between outspoken politicians Al Sharpton and Strom Thurmond? And why is Smolenyak's name squared? Test your own skills as she shares her exciting secrets.

Whether she's scouring websites to uncover the surprising connections between famous figures or using cutting-edge DNA tests to locate family members of fallen soldiers dating back to the Civil War, Smolenyak's historical sleuthing is as provocative, richly layered, and exciting as America itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive and the Secret History of the KGB*



  






_The Sword and the Shield_ is based on one of the most extraordinary intelligence coups of recent times: a secret archive of top-level KGB documents smuggled out of the Soviet Union which the FBI has described, after close examination, as the "most complete and extensive intelligence ever received from any source." Its presence in the West represents a catastrophic hemorrhage of the KGB's secrets and reveals for the first time the full extent of its worldwide network. Vasili Mitrokhin, a secret dissident who worked in the KGB archive, smuggled out copies of its most highly classified files every day for twelve years. In 1992, a U.S. ally succeeded in exfiltrating the KGB officer and his entire archive out of Moscow. The archive covers the entire period from the Bolshevik Revolution to the 1980s and includes revelations concerning almost every country in the world. But the KGB's main target, of course, was the United States. Though there is top-secret material on almost every country in the world, the United States is at the top of the list. As well as containing many fascinating revelations, this is a major contribution to the secret history of the twentieth century. Among the topics and revelations explored are: The KGB's covert operations in the United States and throughout the West, some of which remain dangerous today. KGB files on Oswald and the JFK assassination that Boris Yeltsin almost certainly has no intention of showing President Clinton. The KGB's attempts to discredit civil rights leader in the 1960s, including its infiltration of the inner circle of a key leader. The KGB's use of radio intercept posts in New York and Washington, D.C., in the 1970s to intercept high-level U.S. government communications. The KGB's attempts to steal technological secrets from major U.S. aerospace and technology corporations. KGB covert operations against former President Ronald Reagan, which began five years before he became president. KGB spies who successfully posed as U.S. citizens under a series of ingenious disguises, including several who attained access to the upper echelons of New York society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hidden Hand: Exposing How the Chinese Communist Party is Reshaping the World *



  






*‘Heavily sourced, crisply written and deeply alarming.’ The Times

‘This is a remarkable book with a chilling message.’ Guardian*

The Chinese Communist Party is determined to reshape the world in its image.

Its decades-long infiltration of the West threatens democracy, human rights, privacy, security and free speech. Throughout North America and Europe, political and business elites, Wall Street, Hollywood, think tanks, universities and the Chinese diaspora are being manipulated with money, pressure and privilege. _Hidden Hand _reveals the myriad ways the CCP is fulfilling its dream of undermining liberal values and controlling the world.


----------



## CS

Currently $2.99

*It: A Novel
by Stephen King*










Welcome to Derry, Maine. It’s a small city, a place as hauntingly familiar as your own hometown. Only in Derry the haunting is real.

They were seven teenagers when they first stumbled upon the horror. Now they are grown-up men and women who have gone out into the big world to gain success and happiness. But the promise they made twenty-eight years ago calls them reunite in the same place where, as teenagers, they battled an evil creature that preyed on the city’s children. Now, children are being murdered again and their repressed memories of that terrifying summer return as they prepare to once again battle the monster lurking in Derry’s sewers.

Readers of Stephen King know that Derry, Maine, is a place with a deep, dark hold on the author. It reappears in many of his books, including _Bag of Bones_, _Hearts in Atlantis_, and _11/22/63_. But it all starts with _It_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The Guns of Nana Joan*



  






*"This series just keeps getting better and better!" - PRBC, Amazon*

The galaxy is at war, and Space Team just can't seem to stay out of trouble.

Following one close-call too many, the team hides out on a tiny backwater moon, hoping the hostilities between Zertex and the Symmorium will all just blow over.

But when first officer Loren's brother is taken prisoner and sentenced to death by the Symmorium, Cal and the others must make a choice - a choice that could spell the end of Space Team forever...

*Packed with space battles, giant robots, and a dangerously obese man being sponged down with soup, The Guns of Nana Joan is the hilarious fifth book in the Space Team saga, and the perfect jumping on point for new readers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: Return of the Dead Guy*



  






*"A laugh-out-loud space adventure you don't want to miss!" - P. Dixon, Amazon*

They may have recently averted a full-scale galactic war, but Cal Carver and Space Team just can't stay out of trouble.

When a 'Weird Space Thing™' threatens to destroy planet Earth, Cal is determined to stop it. But when they get there, they find the place is still swarming with parasitic extra-terrestrial bugs, and that there isn't a whole lot left to save.

While battling an unexpected ghost of the past, Cal is abducted by aliens. Again. Brought before their covert High Council, Cal is given a choice: save his Earth and doom countless others to oblivion, or sacrifice it, so that parallel Earths may live. Cal opts for none of the above, but his proposed solution might well doom not just his universe, but _all_ universes everywhere.

*Featuring familiar strangers, unfamiliar friends, and an angry talking sheep named Duggie, Return of the Dead Guy is the reality-shattering sixth book in the Space Team saga.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Make Me No Grave: A Weird West Novel *



  






*Marshal Apostle Richardson faces off against bloodthirsty outlaws, flesh witches, ruthless vigilantes, and more in this gritty, magical re-imagining of the Old West.*

Almena Guillory, better known as the Grizzly Queen of the West, has done plenty to warrant the noose, but US Marshal Apostle Richardson enforces the law, he doesn't decide it. When a posse tries to lynch Almena ahead of her trial, Apostle refuses their form of expedited justice - and receives a bullet for his trouble. Almena spares him through the use of dangerous flesh magic but escapes soon after saving him.

Weeks later, Apostle fears the outlaw queen has returned to her old ways when she's spotted terrorizing Kansas with a new gang in tow. When cornered, however, Almena makes a convincing case for her innocence and proposes a plan to take the real bandits down. Working with a known killer opens Apostle up to all sorts of trouble, not the least being his own growing attraction toward the roguish woman. Turning Almena away from vengeance may be out of the question, but if he doesn't try, she'll wind up right where the law wants her: at the end of a rope.

And if Apostle isn't careful, he'll end up joining her.

*If you like Red Dead Redemption and Lila Bowen's Wake of Vultures, you'll love this gun-blazing weird western.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Memories of a Catholic Girlhood*



  






*Tracing her moral struggles to the day she accidentally took a sip of water before her Communion—a mortal sin—Mary McCarthy gives us eight funny and heartrending essays about the illusive and redemptive nature of memory*
“_During the course of writing this, I’ve often wished that I were writing fiction_.”
Originally published in large part as standalone essays in the _New Yorker _and _Harper’s Bazaar_, Mary McCarthy’s acclaimed memoir begins with her recollections of a happy childhood cut tragically short by the death of her parents during the influenza epidemic of 1918.
Tempering memory with invention, McCarthy describes how, orphaned at six, she spent much of her childhood shuttled between two sets of grandparents and three religions—Catholic, Protestant, and Jewish. One of four children, she suffered abuse at the hands of her great-aunt and uncle until she moved to Seattle to be raised by her maternal grandparents. Early on, McCarthy lets the reader in on her secret: The chapter you just read may not be wholly reliable—facts have been distilled through the hazy lens of time and distance.
In _Memories of a Catholic Girlhood_, McCarthy pays homage to the past and creates hope for the future. Reminiscent of Nabokov’s _Speak, Memory_, this is a funny, honest, and unsparing account blessed with the holy sacraments of forgiveness, love, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Almost Paradise: The East Hampton Murder of Ted Ammon*



  






For the audience that read Maria Flook's New York Times bestseller, _Invisible Eden_, this is the extraordinary story of a high-stakes murder case set in the high society world of East Hampton—the playground of New York's superrich.

On October 22, 2001, handsome multimillionaire financier Ted Ammon was found bludgeoned to death in the magnificent East Hampton mansion he'd built with his beautiful—and volatile—wife, Generosa. She stood to make millions, but it wasn't the money that made Ted's friends suspicious: Generosa Ammon had a history of violent outbursts and bizarre obsessions.

A talented decorator, Generosa had fashioned a lavish lifestyle for her husband and their two children, divided between Fifth Avenue, the Long Island estate, and a manor house in England. But when Generosa discovered Ted had a mistress, her demons were unleashed.

She began a very public affair with Danny Pelosi, a strikingly handsome womanizer who was also her electrician. She called him her "tool belt guy." But he was also an ex-con with a mile-long rap sheet who was suspected of playing a pivotal role in Ted's murder and the final destruction of a once-perfect family.

In _Almost Paradise_, _New York Times_ bestselling author Kieran Crowley, who has covered the Ammon case from the time it broke, recreates the three tumultuous lives that intersected fatally in East Hampton that fall. He tracks Generosa's lonely transformation from angry teenager—orphaned, unwanted and abused—to temperamental Manhattan artist and Society Wife. He follows the rambunctious odyssey that transformed Danny Pelosi from banking executive's privileged son, to street fighter and down-on-his luck alcoholic, to unsuccessful contractor charged with murder. And he chronicles the charmed life and tragic death of Ted Ammon, whose money and status couldn't save him from the machinations of those around him and his ultimate brutal demise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Hopeless Heist (A Hope Walker Mystery Book 2) *



  






*A funny cozy mystery series full of bold women, a quirky and lovable town, and one seriously hopeless romance.*

_Walter Pimsey was distinguished, gruff, sophisticated, and a bit of a bully. _He was all of those things. _And by Saturday morning, he was also quite dead._

After a twelve-year absence, investigative reporter Hope Walker has been back home in Hopeless, Idaho, for two weeks. *Her scorecard? *Lost a job. Gained a job. Got hit by a car. Made up with an old friend. *Reunited with an old enemy.* Made herself a new enemy.

And met one seriously handsome Sheriff.

Oh, and one more thing._She solved two murders. _Now Hope Walker has a new set of problems. *And another dead body.*_This investigation takes her to the Thorndale Mansion_ - home of one horrible woman, her rather miserable family, and their peculiar servants. But finding the murderer and getting to the truth will be difficult. It seems the grand old house holds plenty of suspects.

_The question is: which one of them is capable of murder?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Country Cottage Mysteries: Cozy Mysteries (Country Cottage Mysteries Boxed Set Book 2) *



  






*An innkeeper who reads minds. An ornery detective. And a trail of bodies. Cider Cove is the premier destination for murder.*


*The Country Cottage Inn is known for its hospitality. Leaving can be a real killer.*

THREE BOOKS—INCLUDES RECIPES

*Come for the talking pets. Stay for the murder.*

Includes: Bow Wow Big House (Country Cottage Mysteries 4), Murder Bites (Country Cottage Mysteries 5), Felines and Fatalities (Country Cottage Mysteries 6)

*My name is Bizzy Baker, and I can read minds—not every mind, not every time but most of the time and believe me when I say it’s not all it’s cracked up to be.*

Bizzy Baker runs the Country Cottage Inn, has the ability to pry into the darkest recesses of both the human and animal mind, and has just stumbled upon a body. With the help of her kitten, Fish, a mutt named Sherlock Bones and an ornery yet dangerously good looking homicide detective, Bizzy is determined to find the killer.

A laugh out loud cozy mystery by *New York Times Bestseller* Addison Moore and her partner in cozy crime, *USA TODAY Bestseller* Bellamy Bloom.

Cider Cove, Maine is the premier destination for fun and relaxation. But when a body turns up, it’s the premier destination for murder.

*Bow Wow Big House (Country Cottage Mysteries 4) *A doggie fashion show is afoot at the local shelter and hopefully each cute pooch will find a home to call their own. I’ve been enlisted to help out with the endeavor and I’m more than happy to do it. But trouble seems to follow me wherever I go and that body I stumbled upon quickly complicates everything. Not to mention a certain someone is determined to out my ability to read minds—and this time, they just might succeed.

*Murder Bites (Country Cottage Mysteries 5) *Valentine’s Day is coming right up and the Country Cottage Inn is playing host to a bevy of romantic shenanigans. The very first love-inspired event on the agenda is a night for singles to mingle. But that mass blind date with cupid goes horribly awry when one of the hosts ends up dead as a heart-shaped doornail. It certainly doesn’t make things better when I’m found holding the murder weapon—because as any good homicide detective knows, that puts me right at the top of the suspect list.

*Felines and Fatalities (Country Cottage Mysteries 6) *A bake-off for senior citizens is being held at the inn and baker Lottie Lemon has arrived as one of the judges. But when someone turns up dead, accompanied by a mysterious riddle, both Lottie and I are determined to find the killer. But as the riddles grow more sinister, and other threats begin to manifest, it’s clear someone has a bone to pick with both Lottie and me. Our very lives are in danger, proving that this case might just be too big for the both of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Bodyguard: A Ryan Lock Crime Thriller*



  






In the latest action-packed thriller from the award-winning novelist who writes with ‘the pace of Lee Child, and the heart of Harlan Coben,’ ex-military bodyguard Ryan Lock plunges into the nightmare world of sex trafficking. 

When fourteen-year-old Kristin Miller goes missing from her quiet home in the San Fernando Valley, her desperate family turn to ex-military bodyguard, Ryan Lock. Along with his partner, Marine Corps veteran Ty Johnson, Lock sets out on a journey that takes him deep into a dark, disturbing and violent world, where young women are selected, groomed and then exploited by ruthless predators. 

With law enforcement’s hands tied, Lock dispenses his own brand of street justice as he tracks down Kristin, taking revenge on anyone who stands in his way. Can he get to her before it’s too late? 

Winner of the 2018 International Thriller Writers Award in New York for Second Chance .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Deadly Distance: A Jack Noble Thriller*



  






*Jack Noble has 37 to stop a madman hell bent on tearing him down.*

Jack is back in the second page-turning novel in the _USA Today_ bestselling Jack Noble Thriller Series.

Washington, D.C. Midday. A man waits at a bus stop, his intentions unknown. Two government operatives have been stalking him for days, waiting for him to make his move. Unexpectedly, the man takes off running and heads for a deserted warehouse.

Jack Noble and his partner, Frank Skinner, believe the man to be part of a terrorist organization that is involved in smuggling drugs and guns and men into the country. But it turns out their plan involves far more export than import, and hits a lot closer to home.

_As the case unfolds, the man behind it all reaches out to Jack with a simple message... 37 hours._

This fast-paced crime thriller with over 350-5 star reviews by USA Today bestselling author L.T. Ryan will have you burning through the pages as Jack Noble races to stop a madman before he claims Noble's life.

*Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy the Jack Noble Thriller Series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death Sentence (The Destroyer Book 80)*



  






Remo is on death row and he’s next on the list. His memory is foggy and details don’t match up. Smitty is out of commission and the very foundation of CURE is at risk. Chiun needs to intervene with the interim director. An anthropologist is determined to find a man able to perform impossible feats of incredible power, but Remo’s skills are in question. Everyone is expendable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Is Relativity?: An Intuitive Introduction to Einstein's Ideas, and Why They Matter*



  






*A renowned astrophysicist’s approachable introduction to Albert Einstein’s theory of relativity and its application in our daily lives.*

It is commonly assumed that if the Sun suddenly turned into a black hole, it would suck Earth and the rest of the planets into oblivion. Yet, as prominent author and astrophysicist Jeffrey Bennett points out, black holes don't suck. With that simple idea in mind, Bennett begins an entertaining introduction to Einstein's theories of relativity, describing the amazing phenomena readers would actually experience if they took a trip to a black hole.

The theory of relativity reveals the speed of light as the cosmic speed limit, the mind-bending ideas of time dilation and curvature of spacetime, and what may be the most famous equation in history: E = mc2. Indeed, the theory of relativity shapes much of our modern understanding of the universe. It is not “just a theory”―every major prediction of relativity has been tested to exquisite precision, and its practical applications include the Global Positioning System (GPS).

Amply illustrated and written in clear, accessible prose, Bennett's book proves anyone can grasp the basics of Einstein's ideas. His intuitive, nonmathematical approach gives a wide audience its first real taste of how relativity works and why it is so important to science and the way we view ourselves as human beings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reconstruction after the Civil War *





  






*The classic work of American history by the renowned author of From Slavery to Freedom, with a new introduction by historian Eric Foner.*

First published in 1961, John Hope Franklin’s revelatory study of the Reconstruction Era is a landmark work of history, exploring the role of former slaves and dispelling longstanding popular myths about corruption and Radical rule. Looking past dubious scholarship that had previously dominated the narrative, Franklin combines astute insight and careful research to provide an accurate, comprehensive portrait of the era.

Franklin’s arguments concerning the brevity of the North’s occupation, the limited power wielded by former slaves, the influence of moderate southerners, the flawed constitutions of the radical state governments, and the downfall of Reconstruction remain compelling today. This new edition of _Reconstruction after the Civil War _also includes a foreword by Eric Foner and a perceptive essay by Michael W. Fitzgerald.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Army Tank Commander: At War in a T-34 on the Eastern Front *



  






What was it like to command a T-34 tank on the Eastern Front during the Second World War? How were tank operations organized and carried out, what was the actual experience of combat, and what were the qualities that made the difference between success and failure - and what were the chances of survival? Vasiliy Pavlovich Bryukhovs vivid, detailed and gripping memoir of his wartime service gives a fascinating and authentic insight into these questions. Also it provides an accurate, unsentimental record of the day-to-day life of a tankman whose unit fought in the forefront of the Red Army throughout the conflict across the western Soviet Union and into eastern Europe. His first-hand eyewitness account is a memorable personal story, and it gives a powerful insight into the reality of tank warfare seventy years ago.Vasiliy Pavlovich Bryukhov was born in 1924 in Osa, In April 1943, after graduation from tank school, he was given command of a T-34 tank, and he took part in the Battle of Kursk. He served continuously until the end of the war, fighting through Ukraine, Moldavia, Romania and Hungary to Austria. In one action his crew destroyed nine German panzers and in another he led the vanguard of his tank brigade through German lines to capture bridges and cut off the German retreat. In 1944 he was promoted to battalion commander. For his actions at the end of 1944 and 1945 he was nominated for the title Hero of the Soviet Union, but this nomination was not fulfilled until 1995 when he was given the title of a Hero of the Russian Federation for the courage and gallantry he displayed in battle during the Great Patriotic War .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: Planet of the Japes*



  






*"Like crack for my eyeballs!" - Amazon Reviewer*

While trying to stop a cyber-attacker stealing all Space Team's hard-earned money, the cyborg, Mech, unlocks a secret partition in his hard drive, revealing a mysterious set of co-ordinates.

The co-ordinates lead the team to Funworld, a planet-sized theme park with a worrying number of artificially intelligent clownbots, and a shocking disregard for Health & Safety.

With no weapons, and a shapeshifter who can no longer shift shape, Space Team's quest to unlock Funworld's mysteries leads them deep into the planet's core - and to the horrors that inhabit it - where they uncover the shocking secret Mech had no idea he was keeping.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The Time Titan of Tomorrow*



  






*Cal Carver's time is about to run out.*

He and his Space Team are broke. Forced to take low-paying gun-for-hire jobs just to keep the food replicator working, their prospects are not looking good.

When they pick up a distress signal from a luxury space cruiser, they think their luck might be about to change. And it does. Sadly, not in the way they'd hoped.

Someone has detonated a Time Bomb aboard the cruiser - an experimental device designed to shatter time itself. As the team passes through the fragments, their personal timelines begin moving at very different speeds, and an ageing Cal is forced to live out decades aboard the ship surrounded by his now statue-like crew mates and the mutated, inbred descendants of the cruiser's former inhabitants.

As if that isn't bad enough, the Time Bomb was just a test for the real weapon - a weapon that could spell a fate worse than death for Space Team, and the enslavement of the entire galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The King of Space Must Die *



  






*It isn't just war. It's space war!*

Geronimus Krone, the most dangerous man in existence has altered the course of time, appointed himself King of Space, and now rules the galaxy with the help of his four monstrous generals and their armies.

Cal Carver and his crew are the galaxy's only hope. But, reeling from their recent loss, they can't stop Krone on their own. Fortunately, they've got a whole bunch of friends they can call on for help.

With Krone's grip tightening around thousands of helpless star systems, a much larger Space Team must find a way to crush his armies, defeat his generals, and finally face off against the King of Space himself.

But first, they've got a funeral to attend...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: Sentienced to Death*



  






Accidental space adventurer Cal Carver has had a rough few months. He's fought spider-dragons, battled space clowns, and been repeatedly tortured by the galaxy's oldest assassin.

And don't even get him started on the squirrel-tits.

Now all that's behind him, Cal just wants to kick back and relax. The universe, however, has other ideas.

He and his crew find themselves in possession of the Symmorium Sentience, a once god-like entity now stripped of its power. The Sentience needs help to return home and restore the Symmorium species, which recently found itself the subject of an unfortunate genocide.

But with dark forces seeking to turn the Sentience's power into a planet-pulverizing weapon, the team's trek across the galaxy becomes a desperate race against time, with the fate of the very cosmos at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space Team: The Hunt for Reduk Topa*



  






*Featuring unexpected stabbings, maniacal puppets, and a dog with a head like a testicle, Space Team: The Hunt for Reduk Topa is the twelfth book in the Space Team series, and the perfect jumping on point for new readers.*

Sick of the stress, aggravation, and multiple genocides they've had to put up with lately, accidental space hero Cal Carver and his crew set off to start a new life in a distant corner of the galaxy.

Six tedious days of warp-speed and board games later, they arrive in a sector filled with new hope, new opportunities, and new adventures. Too broke to take advantage of any of these things, they are forced to accept a series of increasingly demeaning jobs just to make ends meet.

When one such job leads them to the offices of a sector-wide TV network, Cal signs-up to star in smash-hit gameshow, _The Hunt_, confident of winning the big cash prize.

What he fails to realize is that the show's premise involves him being chased and killed for the amusement of the viewing public and so Cal must run, fight, and occasionally beg for his life as he attempts to win the game, the money, and his freedom.

But in the entire history of the show, no competitor has ever survived _The Hunt_, and the network will stop at nothing to keep that record intact...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Inspector Hobbes and the Blood: Comedy Crime Fantasy (Unhuman Book 1)*



  






*A reporter with nothing to lose. An inspector with something to hide. The Cotswolds’ newest odd couple is on the case…*
Of all the journalists at his small-town paper, Andy Caplet is far and away the worst. At least he has a job. But when his latest expose on the strange and scandalous Inspector Hobbes backfires, Andy is left broke and homeless. The inspector’s offer of a spare room for a few days (or months) seems like the only option…

Andy agrees to accompany the inspector to investigate a sudden surge in crime and soon finds himself immersed in a world beyond humanity. It turns out that Inspector Hobbes eats raw bones, their housekeeper collects teeth, and their guests include trolls, dwarves, and ghouls. As Andy tries to piece together the inspector’s true identity, his new partner is hard at work solving unexplainable murders, suicides, and robberies. If they can’t learn to work together and solve the mystery in time, the chilling fate of their charming town will be sealed…

_Inspector Hobbs and the Blood_ is the first book in a series of comedy crime fantasy novels. If you like intriguing characters, hilarious wit, and small-town whodunits with fantasy flair, then you’ll love Wilkie Martin’s fast-paced supernatural tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Inspector Hobbes and the Common People: Comedy Crime Fantasy (Unhuman Book 5)*



  






*No stranger to fear since meeting the unhuman Inspector Hobbes, Andy Caplet fears getting fired from his reporting job (again).*
His main concern, though, is a shady property developer who has designs on Sorenchester Common, and more annoyingly on his wife.

Perhaps a trip to the mountains will help him relax, but this proves even more perilous with foul weather, inedible food, brigands, and a terrifying cruise. Fortunately, mountain leopards, yetis and Flossy, the yak, take a shine to Andy.

Back in the Cotswolds, a child gets murdered and a new detective takes on the case. When Hobbes returns, he (with Andy’s dubious assistance) is relegated to hunting an enormous bird with killer feet. Meanwhile, Andy still worries about the common and the reclusive Common People (surely not yetis?), who will lose their homes if the housing development goes ahead.

This standalone novel is the fifth in Wilkie Martin’s unhuman series of cozy comedy crime fantasies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wolf's Hour*



  






*Master spy, Nazi hunter—and werewolf on the prowl—in occupied Paris: A classic of dark fantasy from a Bram Stoker Award—winning author.*

Allied Intelligence has been warned: A Nazi strategy designed to thwart the D-Day invasion is underway. A Russian émigré turned operative for the British Secret Service, Michael Gallatin has been brought out of retirement as a personal courier. His mission: Parachute into Nazi-occupied France, search out the informant under close watch by the Gestapo, and recover the vital information necessary to subvert the mysterious Nazi plan called Iron Fist.

Fearlessly devoted to the challenge, Gallatin is the one agent uniquely qualified to meet it—he’s a werewolf.

Now, as shifting as the shadows on the dangerous streets of Paris, a master spy is on the scent of unimaginable evil. But with the Normandy landings only hours away, it’s going to be a race against time. For Gallatin, caught in the dark heart of the Third Reich’s twisted death machine, there is only one way to succeed. He must unleash his own internal demons and redefine the meaning of the horror of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fat Vampire 2: Tastes Like Chicken*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*



  






*The SMASH HIT SERIES now being developed at SYFY channel -- coming soon from NBC/Universal!

Angels and Demons, Myths and Legends...*

It's been six months since Reginald Baskin became a vampire too fat to live happily with the beautiful undead — six months in which Reginald and his two-thousand-year-old maker Maurice have learned that safety does not come with power. These days, Maurice is Deacon of the Vampire Nation, but plenty beneath Maurice are still plotting to depose him … or dispose of him.

But when a new and ancient threat rears its head, the Nation faces extinction and the truest of deaths — and Reginald, Maurice, and Nikki might be the only vampires who can stop it.

This sequel to the cult hit picks up where Fat Vampire left off, following a trio of unlikely heroes down a path of myth and superstition into truths that have been buried for centuries — pitting the world’s darkness against the unfathomable power of its angry creators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J.R.R. Tolkien: A Biography *



  






The authorized biography of the creator of Middle-earth. In the decades since his death in September 1973, millions have read THE HOBBIT, THE LORD OF THE RINGS, and THE SILMARILLION and become fascinated about the very private man behind the books. Born in South Africa in January 1892, John Ronald Reuel Tolkien was orphaned in childhood and brought up in near-poverty. He served in the first World War, surviving the Battle of the Somme, where he lost many of the closest friends he'd ever had. After the war he returned to the academic life, achieving high repute as a scholar and university teacher, eventually becoming Merton Professor of English at Oxford where he was a close friend of C.S. Lewis and the other writers known as The Inklings.

Then suddenly his life changed dramatically. One day while grading essay papers he found himself writing 'In a hole in the ground there lived a hobbit' -- and worldwide renown awaited him.

Humphrey Carpenter was given unrestricted access to all Tolkien's papers, and interviewed his friends and family. From these sources he follows the long and painful process of creation that produced THE LORD OF THE RINGS and THE SILMARILLION and offers a wealth of information about the life and work of the twentieth century's most cherished author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pablo Escobar: My Father*



  






*THE POPULAR SERIES NARCOS CAPTURES ONLY HALF THE TRUTH. HERE, AT LAST, IS THE FULL STORY.*

THE INTERNATIONAL BEST SELLER!

Until now, we believed that everything had been said about the rise and fall of Pablo Escobar, the most infamous drug kingpin of all time, but these versions have always been told from the outside, never from the intimacy of his own home.

More than two decades after the full-fledged manhunt finally caught up with the king of cocaine, Juan Pablo Escobar travels to the past to reveal an unabridged version of his father—a man capable of committing the most extreme acts of cruelty while simultaneously professing infinite love for his family.

This is not the story of a child seeking redemption for his father, but a shocking look at the consequences of violence and the overwhelming need for peace and forgiveness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder Most Pemberley (Eliza Darcy Mysteries Book 1) *



  






Eat a crumpet. _Check._ Say “bloody hell” in an English pub. _Check._ Solve three murders and fall in love? _Definitely not on the list._ But when England dishes up murder, even an American girl knows it’s time to channel her inner Agatha Christie.

American Eliza Darcy travels to Merry Old England to partake in a Darcy/Bennet family reunion for one reason: to solve the estrangement between her father and uncle. Not long after Eliza’s arrival and exploration of the vast estate of her ancestors, a dead body surfaces. Murder and mayhem replace afternoon teas and flirting with her British heartthrob. Eliza has every intention of keeping her snoot out of official Scotland Yard business, but when clues to the murder begin to merge with her investigation into her family’s rift, her inner wannabe sleuth self-activates.

With the help of her batty great-aunt and the sexy Heath Tilney, Eliza hurries to untangle the web of lies and secrets. As corpses start to pile up faster than the clues, Eliza fears the estate’s family graveyard will swallow another body: hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mew To A Kill (Mystic Notch Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  






** USA Today Bestseller **

When the ghost of a murder victim appears in Last Chance Books, middle-aged bookstore owner, Willa Chance, must find the ghost's killer or risk being haunted with its unwanted advice forever.

Too bad the ghost suffers from amnesia and only has a few scant clues as to the identity of the killer. That's okay, though, because Willa has a pretty good idea who did it ... until her investigation turns up additional suspects with curious motives.

Meanwhile her cat, Pandora, is on the hunt for a mystical kitten that the cats of Mystic Notch must bring into the fold before the kitten is enticed to the side of evil by a powerful foe.

When Willa's own life is threatened, she enters into a race against time to figure out the identity of the killer before she becomes the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Depraved Heart: A Scarpetta Novel (Kay Scarpetta Book 23)*



  






*In Scarpetta, Patricia Cornwell has a character as strong as any in popular fiction" —Wall Street Journal



New York Times bestselling author Patricia Cornwell delivers the newest engrossing thriller in her high-stakes series starring medical examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta.*

Depraved Heart: “Void of social duty and fatally bent on mischief.”

—Mayes v. People, 806 III. 306 (1883)

Dr. Kay Scarpetta is working a suspicious death scene in Cambridge, Massachusetts when an emergency alert sounds on her phone. A video link lands in her text messages and seems to be from her computer genius niece Lucy. But how can it be? It’s clearly a surveillance film of Lucy taken almost twenty years ago.

As Scarpetta watches she begins to learn frightening secrets about her niece, whom she has loved and raised like a daughter. That film clip and then others sent soon after raise dangerous legal implications that increasingly isolate Scarpetta and leave her confused, worried, and not knowing where to turn. She doesn’t know whom she can tell—not her FBI husband Benton Wesley or her investigative partner Pete Marino. Not even Lucy.

In this new novel, Cornwell launches these unforgettable characters on an intensely psychological odyssey that includes the mysterious death of a Hollywood mogul’s daughter, aircraft wreckage on the bottom of the sea in the Bermuda Triangle, a grisly gift left in the back of a crime scene truck, and videos from the past that threaten to destroy Scarpetta’s entire world and everyone she loves. The diabolical presence behind what unfolds seems obvious—but strangely, not to the FBI. Certainly that’s the message they send when they raid Lucy’s estate and begin building a case that could send her to prison for the rest of her life.

In the latest novel in her bestselling series featuring chief medical examiner Dr. Kay Scarpetta, Cornwell will captivate readers with the shocking twists, high-wire tension, and cutting-edge forensic detail that she is famous for, proving yet again why she’s the world’s #1 bestselling crime writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Left Behind: A completely gripping and addictive crime thriller with nail-biting suspense (Detective Gina Harte Book 9)*



  






*Music and loud voices echo through the woods surrounding her. Wiping her tears, she hears the rustle of leaves close by. Footsteps. She has no time to scream before a hand covers her mouth and her entire world goes black.*

In a patch of forest on the outskirts of a small town, five teenage school friends prepare to spend a night away from home. Carrying their tents and sleeping bags, they laugh and joke as they make their way into the darkest part of the woods, away from prying eyes. But as the sun rises the following morning, only four are left alive.

Devastated, Leah’s friends all swear they didn’t see or hear anything. Her best friend sobs as she recounts what she remembers from that night – dancing, roasting marshmallows, sipping warm cans of beer by the fire – but is it grief, or is she hiding something? What happened to Naomi in the hour that no one can account for? And what troubled past lies behind the perfect manners of the boy who organised the trip, and who is prepared to lie to keep it buried?

As the cracks in their stories grow, it’s clear one of them is lying, and *one of them is next…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stolen Daughters: A totally gripping and addictive crime thriller (Detective Amanda Steele Book 2) *



  






*The girl looked so peaceful, she could have been asleep. Except her eyes were open, blankly reflecting the flickering flames spreading towards her…*

When firefighters discover the body of a teenage girl at an abandoned house, *Detective Amanda Steele* hurries to the scene. Dumfries, Virginia is a small town, yet no one seems to have any idea who the dead girl is until Amanda finds a dragonfly pin with the name *Crystal* engraved on it.

Working tirelessly, Amanda traces the pin to Crystal Foster, a thirteen-year-old who disappeared three years ago from her wealthy parents’ home. Breaking the news to the distraught parents won’t be easy, but the loss of her own daughter still haunts Amanda, and she knows this will bring them closure. But when Amanda goes to see the Fosters, they do not recognize the girl. She isn’t Crystal.

Before Amanda can react to this new development, she gets an urgent call. A fire has consumed another vacant house, and the remains of two more girls have been found. Who are these girls, and why are they being picked off? Amanda must stop this killer before the pattern continues, and the death toll climbs.

When Amanda receives a taunting note from the killer, she realizes that she holds the missing piece of this puzzle. The victims are connected to Amanda’s past, to a case she can never forget, and which almost claimed her life. *As she follows the clues to their deadly conclusion, can she save more innocent lives… even if it risks her own?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark August: A Novel *



  






*INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Dark August is a tightly-paced cauldron of a thriller about small town corruption, murder and mayhem, in the vein of Sharp Objects and All The Missing Girls. A macabre and confidently twisty debut.” — Lisa Gabriele, internationally bestselling author of The Winters

An electrifying, page-turning debut about a young woman haunted by her tragic past, who returns to her hometown and discovers that there might be more to her police detective mother’s death—and last case—than she ever could have imagined.*

Augusta (Gus) Monet is living an aimless existence with her grifter boyfriend when she learns that her great grandmother—her last living relative—has just died. Ditching her boyfriend, Gus returns to the home she left as a young girl. Her inheritance turns out to be a dilapidated house and an old dog named Levi. While combing through her great grandmother’s possessions, Gus stumbles across an old trunk filled with long-lost childhood belongings. But that’s not all the trunk contains. She also discovers cold case files that belonged to her mother, a disgraced police detective who died in a car accident when Gus was eight. Gus remembers her mother obsessing over these very same documents and photographs, especially a Polaroid of a young ballerina.

When Gus spots a front-page news story about the unearthing of a body linked to one of the cold case files from her childhood trunk, she can’t resist following her mother’s clues. As she digs deeper, determined to finish her mother’s investigation, her search leads her to a deserted ghost town, which was left abandoned when the residents fled after a horrific fire. As Gus’ obsession with the case grows, she inadvertently stirs up the evils of the past, putting her life in danger. But Gus is undeterred and is committed to uncovering long-buried secrets, including the secrets surrounding a missing geology student, the young ballerina in the Polaroid, a prominent family’s devastating legacy, and a toxic blast that blew an entire town off the map. 

But is Gus ready to learn the truths that culminated on one terrible August night, more than a decade earlier, when lives were taken, and secrets were presumed buried forever…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Collateral Damage (Sisterhood Book 11) *



  






*The Sisterhood is on the verge of implosion in “this entertaining installment in [the] remarkably vital series” from the #1 bestselling author (Booklist).*

_This time, the Sisterhood might be their own worst enemies . . . _

Through all their adventures, the bond of the Sisterhood has remained steadfast and unshakeable. But for the first time, the Sisterhood verges on falling apart when the ladies are faced with a new mission—one with a presidential pardon hanging in the balance . . . 

A mysterious Washington, D.C. political operative needs them to track down a computer hacker who has stolen a highly classified list of fundraisers’ names. With a presidential election looming, the girls soon realize the job is a lot more dangerous than they had anticipated. They must put their feuding on the back burner—and stay alive long enough to see if their names will finally be cleared . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dead Husband: A Domestic Thriller*



  






*A murderer, a victim, and a witness... but no one in this house is innocent*

Twenty years ago an unspeakable tragedy rocked Rose Yates's small, affluent hometown... and only Rose and her family know the truth about what happened.

Haunted by guilt, Rose escaped into a new life. Now she seems to have it all: a marriage, a son, a career. And then her husband is found dead.

As far as Detective Colin Pearson is concerned, Rose is guilty. Her marriage wasn't as happy as she'd led everyone to believe, and worse, she's connected to a twenty-year-old cold case. She can play the part of the victim, but he won't let her or her family escape justice this time around.

Grieving her husband and struggling to make ends meet, Rose returns home, hoping to finally confront her domineering father and unstable sister. But memories of a horrific crime echo through the house, and Rose soon learns that she can't trust anyone, especially not the people closest to her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killer Aboard: A John Otter Novel (John Otter Novels Book 1) *



  






*A killer strikes on a sail training ship half way across the Atlantic Ocean.

Communications with shore have been severed*.

The killer could be anyone on board. Can Captain John Otter weather the storm, keep his students safe, and find the killer in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Origami Man (Gibson Vaughn)*



  






*A Wall Street Journal bestselling series.

To stop a terrorist threat, Gibson Vaughn must trust a man who can’t be trusted.*

Former Marine, brilliant hacker, and wanted fugitive Gibson Vaughn is off the grid in the Caymans. Until the ice-cold assassin Tinsley draws him out of the shadows. Complying with the man who murdered his father and left Gibson for dead? In the war against terror, never say never.

Especially when half a million lives are at stake.

Tinsley’s in possession of a heavily encrypted thumb drive. But the details of the plot—the motive, the targets, and the day of execution—are a mystery. The one certainty is that a tenuous truce must be made. After joining forces with Tinsley, Gibson and his team have their mission: access the drive and abort a massacre in the making.

How far can Gibson really trust Tinsley? Time will tell. Right now they’re both running out of it as they race across Europe to find an elusive cyber-psycho behind the mother of all malware.

Whoever said to keep your friends close but your enemies closer never meant it like this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hostile Takeover (The Destroyer Book 81)*



  






There’s a massacre on Wall Street, but it’s the financial kind.The British want their old colonies back and are willing to stage a global financial collapse. Chiun becomes the head of a corporation, holds the Crown Jewels hostage and Remo has to do the dirty work to keep American from financial ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Verbal Judo, Second Edition: The Gentle Art of Persuasion*



  






Verbal Judo is the martial art of the mind and mouth that can show you how to be better prepared in every verbal encounter. Listen and speak more effectively, engage people through empathy (the most powerful word in the English language), avoid the most common conversational disasters, and use proven strategies that allow you to successfully communicate your point of view and take the upper hand in most disputes.

Verbal Judo offers a creative look at conflict that will help you defuse confrontations and generate cooperation from your spouse, your boss, and even your teenager. As the author says, "when you react, the event controls you. When you respond, you’re in control."

This new edition features a fresh new cover and a foreword demonstrating the legacy of Verbal Judo founder and author George Thompson, as well as a never-before-published final chapter presenting Thompson’s "Five Universal Truths" of human interaction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Our Man in Charleston: Britain's Secret Agent in the Civil War South*



  






*Between the Confederacy and recognition by Great Britain stood one unlikely Englishman who hated the slave trade. His actions helped determine the fate of a nation.*

When Robert Bunch arrived in Charleston to take up the post of British consul in 1853, he was young and full of ambition, but even he couldn’t have imagined the incredible role he would play in the history-making events to unfold. In an age when diplomats often were spies, Bunch’s job included sending intelligence back to the British government in London. Yet as the United States threatened to erupt into Civil War, Bunch found himself plunged into a double life, settling into an amiable routine with his slavery-loving neighbors on the one hand, while working furiously to thwart their plans to achieve a new Confederacy.

As secession and war approached, the Southern states found themselves in an impossible position. They knew that recognition from Great Britain would be essential to the survival of the Confederacy, and also that such recognition was likely to be withheld if the South reopened the Atlantic slave trade. But as Bunch meticulously noted from his perch in Charleston, secession’s red-hot epicenter, that trade was growing. And as Southern leaders continued to dissemble publicly about their intentions, Bunch sent dispatch after secret dispatch back to the Foreign Office warning of the truth—that economic survival would force the South to import slaves from Africa in massive numbers. When the gears of war finally began to turn, and Bunch was pressed into service on an actual spy mission to make contact with the Confederate government, he found himself in the middle of a fight between the Union and Britain that threatened, in the boast of Secretary of State William Seward, to “wrap the world in flames.”

In this masterfully told story, Christopher Dickey introduces Consul Bunch as a key figure in the pitched battle between those who wished to reopen the floodgates of bondage and misery, and those who wished to dam the tide forever. Featuring a remarkable cast of diplomats, journalists, senators, and spies, _Our Man in Charleston_ captures the intricate, intense relationship between great powers on the brink of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grant's Final Victory: Ulysses S. Grant's Heroic Last Year*



  






*“A moving and illuminating portrait of Ulysses Grant’s grace as the dying general faced possible ruin.”—Jon Meacham, Pulitzer Prize-winning author of His Truth Is Marching On*

Shortly after losing all of his wealth in a terrible 1884 swindle, Ulysses S. Grant learned he had terminal throat and mouth cancer. Destitute and dying, Grant began to write his memoirs to save his family from permanent financial ruin.

As Grant continued his work, suffering increasing pain, the American public became aware of this race between Grant’s writing and his fatal illness. Twenty years after his respectful and magnanimous demeanor toward Robert E. Lee at Appomattox, people in both the North and the South came to know Grant as the brave, honest man he was, now using his famous determination in this final effort. Grant finished _Memoirs_ just four days before he died in July 1885.

Published after his death by his friend Mark Twain, Grant’s _Memoirs_ became an instant bestseller, restoring his family’s financial health and, more importantly, helping to cure the nation of bitter discord. More than any other American before or since, Grant, in his last year, was able to heal this—the country’s greatest wound.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mission, The Men, and Me: Lessons from a Former Delta Force Commander *



  






*“A book about the complexities of combat that's just as applicable for dealing with the complexities of business and our personal lives.”—Kevin Sharer, chairman and CEO, Amgen
*
As a commander of Delta Force-the most elite counter—terrorist organization in the world—Pete Blaber took part in some of the most dangerous, controversial, and significant military and political events of our time. Now he takes his intimate knowledge of warfare—and the heart, mind, and spirit it takes to win—and moves his focus from the combat zone to civilian life.

In this book, you will learn the same lessons he learned, while experiencing what the life of a Delta Force Operator is like—from the extreme physical and psychological training to the darkest of shadow ops all around the world. From each mission, Pete Blaber has taken a life lesson back with him. You will learn these enlightening lessons as you gain insights into never-before-revealed missions executed around the globe. And when the smoke clears, you will emerge wiser, more capable, and better prepared to succeed in life than you ever thought possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Road Out of Winter: an apocalyptic thriller*



  






*2021 winner of The Philip K. Dick Award!
A 2020 *_*The Rumpus*_* Book Club Selection

“Blends a rural thriller and speculative realism into what could be called dystopian noir…. Profoundly moving.”—Library Journal, starred review*

_In an endless winter, she carries seeds of hope_

Wylodine comes from a world of paranoia and poverty—her family grows marijuana illegally, and life has always been a battle. Now she’s been left behind to tend the crop alone. Then spring doesn’t return for the second year in a row, bringing unprecedented, extreme winter.

With grow lights stashed in her truck and a pouch of precious seeds, she begins a journey, determined to start over away from Appalachian Ohio. But the icy roads and strangers hidden in the hills are treacherous. After a harrowing encounter with a violent cult, Wil and her small group of exiles become a target for the cult’s volatile leader. Because she has the most valuable skill in the climate chaos: she can make things grow.

Urgent and poignant, _Road Out of Winter_ is a glimpse of an all-too-possible near future, with a chosen family forged in the face of dystopian collapse. With the gripping suspense of _The Road_ and the lyricism of _Station Eleven_, Stine’s vision is of a changing world where an unexpected hero searches for where hope might take root.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Once More Into The Breech (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western)*



  






*FROM THE CURRENT KING OF THE WILD AND WOOLY, BEST-SELLING WESTERN SERIES!*


When Doctor Clyde Evans is kidnapped from his home in the middle of the night to tend to a wounded outlaw, Sheriff Ben Stillman’s problems are only just beginning. Stillman tracks the doctor to a remote cabin deep in the Two-Bear Mountains. He springs the doctor, shoots the outlaws, and confiscates the bank loot. He also arrests a beautiful young outlaw, Hettie Styles, who promptly puts a bounty on Stillman’s head.

Compounding the sheriff’s problems, his old foe Jacob Henry Battles rides into town with a steel hook replacing the arm Stillman shot off years ago, before sending Battles to prison. Dying from consumption, the vengeance-seeking old outlaw challenges Stillman to a deadly game of cat and mouse.

*For fans of William W. Johnstone and George P. Cosmatos’s Tombstone, you’ll love the tenth novel in the epic, fast-paced Sheriff Ben Stillman series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mysteries Boxed Set*



  






*Welcome to Beechwood Harbor. A rustic, coastal town where paranormals live among humans, undetected — at least, so far.*

Scarlet Sanderson isn’t a paranormal being per se, but she’s no stranger to things that go bump in the night. She’s had the ability to see and speak with ghosts since she was eight years old. Whether it’s a gift or a curse is still up for debate.

She moved to the picturesque town of Beechwood Harbor to open a flower shop and start a new life after years of being a nomad. What she didn’t expect to find was a town filled with witches, vampires, shape-shifters and ghosts. So, so many ghosts.

With her sarcastic ghost cat and a stately 20th-century gentleman by her side, she can take on the world. She just wishes that world would stop landing her in the middle of murder investigations. Cold case murders, reckless poltergeists, and depressed specters are becoming Scarlet’s new normal. But how in the Otherworld is she supposed to have any kind of real life when she’s stuck halfway between the world of the living and the dead?

This boxed set includes the first three books in the series, _The Ghost Hunter Next Door_, _Ghosts Gone Wild_, and _When Good Ghosts Get the Blues._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mystery of the Lost Cezanne (Verlaque and Bonnet Provencal Mystery Book 5) *



  






*A beguiling mystery that finds Verlaque and Bonnet searching for a murderer—in a crime tied to Provence’*s greatest artist

Provençal Mystery Series #5

A friend in his cigar club asks Antoine Verlaque to visit René Rouquet, a retired postal worker who has found a rolled-up canvas in his apartment. As the apartment once belonged to Paul Cézanne, Rouquet is convinced he’s discovered a treasure. But when Antoine arrives at the apartment, he finds René dead, the canvas missing, and a mysterious art history professor standing over the body.

When the painting is finally recovered, the mystery only deepens. The brushwork and color all point to Cézanne. But who is the smiling woman in the painting? She is definitely not the dour Madame Cézanne. Who killed René? Who stole the painting? And what will they do to get it back?

Like Donna Leon and Andrea Camilleri, M. L. Longworth’s enchanting mysteries blend clever whodunits with gustatory delights and the timeless romance of Provence. _The Mystery of the Lost Cézanne _adds a new twist by immersing Antoine and Marine in a clever double narrative that costars Provence’s greatest artist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Dying Fall (Ruth Galloway series Book 5)*



  






Ruth Galloway is shocked when she learns that her old university friend Dan Golding has died tragically in a house fire. But the death takes on a sinister cast when Ruth receives a letter from Dan written just before he died.

The letter tells of a great archaeological discovery, but Dan also says that he is scared for his life. Was Dan’s death linked to his find? The only clue is his mention of the Raven King, an ancient name for King Arthur.

Then Ruth is invited to examine the bones Dan found. Ruth travels to Lancashire–the hometown of DCI Nelson–with both her eighteen-month-old daughter, Kate, and her druid friend, Cathbad, in tow. She discovers a campus living in fear of a sinister right-wing group called the White Hand. She also finds that the bones revealed a shocking fact about King Arthur–and they’ve mysteriously vanished. When Nelson, visiting his mother in Blackpool, learns about the case, he is drawn into the investigation, especially when Ruth and his beloved Kate seem to be in danger. Who is willing to kill to keep the bones a secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victim 2117: A Department Q Novel*



  






*In the heart-pounding next installment of the New York Times and #1 internationally bestselling Department Q series, a terrifying international investigation reveals the complex backstory of one of the department's own—the enigmatic Assad.*

The newspaper refers to the body only as Victim 2117—the two thousand one hundred and seventeenth refugee to die in the Mediterranean Sea. But to three people, the unnamed victim is so much more, and the death sets off a chain of events that throws Department Q, Copenhagen’s cold cases division led by Detective Carl Mørck, into a deeply dangerous—and deeply personal—case. A case that not only reveals dark secrets about the past, but has deadly implications for the future.

For troubled Danish teen Alexander, whose identity is hidden behind his computer screen, the death of Victim 2117 becomes a symbol of everything he resents and the perfect excuse to unleash his murderous impulses in real life. For Ghaalib, one of the most brutal tormentors from Abu Ghraib—Saddam Hussein’s infamous prison—the death of Victim 2117 is the first step in a terrorist plot years in the making. And for Department Q’s Assad, Victim 2117 is a link to his buried past—and the family he assumed was long dead.

With the help of the Department Q squad—Carl, Rose, and Gordon—Assad must finally confront painful memories from his years in the Middle East in order to find and capture Ghaalib. But with the clock ticking down to Alexander’s first kill and Ghaalib’s devastating attack, the thinly spread Department Q will need to stay one step ahead of their most lethal adversary yet if they are to prevent the loss of thousands of innocent lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secrets of Us *



  






*Dangerously addictive, The Secrets of Us is a pulse-pounding exploration of a disturbed psyche and the bond between two sisters desperate to escape a troubled past.*

Foster sisters Krystal and Nichole have always been there for each other, so when Nichole is committed to a psychiatric hospital after trying to kill her husband, Krystal drops everything to defend her.

Scarred by a hard upbringing, Nichole and Krystal managed to construct comfortable lives for themselves. Krystal became a respected lawyer, and Nichole was happily married to an architect—until Nichole starts raving that her husband isn’t her husband, believing that he’s an imposter.

Driven by fierce loyalty, Krystal starts asking questions, but she’s not sure she can bear the answers. Her investigation leads to the sisters’ dark shared past…to a horrible tragedy and a well-guarded lie that cemented their sisterly bond.

But that lie can’t kill the truth—the battered, gasping, clawing truth that’s coming for them both. Now Krystal and Nichole must both fight for the lives they’ve built before they’re consumed by the one they left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Seconds to Midnight (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 7)*



  






*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

Donovan Nash's good deed leads to terror with horrifying repercussions*

While on a routine Eco-Watch flight above northern Canada to study one of the most powerful solar flares in history, Donovan Nash and Michael Ross narrowly miss colliding with another aircraft?a Boeing 737 that's not supposed to be there. With the mysterious 737 trailing smoke, Donovan and Michael watch as the stricken aircraft makes an emergency landing on a frozen lake.

As the Boeing breaks through the ice and begins to sink, a figure escapes into the frigid water and manages to climb up onto the ice. Donovan reaches the lone survivor and discovers it's a young woman. Just before she blacks out, she whispers a dire warning, "Don't let them know I'm alive?they'll kill everyone."

*Seconds to Midnight* plunges Donovan Nash and the Eco-Watch team into a fight for their lives. While Donovan searches for answers at the bottom of a frozen lake in Canada, his wife, Lauren, runs from operatives embedded in the top levels of the Russian Government.

With communication in the Northern Hemisphere crippled by the massive solar storm, Donovan, Michael, and Lauren battle for each second—as the clock ticks toward a possible Armageddon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Noble Intentions: A Jack Noble Thriller 4*



  






*JACK NOBLE. Marine. Assassin for hire. He makes no mistakes. Passes no judgement. Feels no remorse.*

So why does he stop to help a lost child moments before he's supposed to complete a deal with one of the east coast's top crime bosses?

A simple decision places Jack in unfamiliar territory. He's become the hunted, and finds himself in a race against time to save those closest to him.

Cinematically written, _Noble Intentions_ is a fast-paced, suspense thriller full of underworld crime and government secrets from USA Today bestselling author L.T. Ryan.

Fans of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this Jack Noble action thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*AMNH Birds of North America *



  






*Ideal for the armchair bird enthusiast or dedicated bird watcher, this book includes stunning full-color photographs, revealing each species with unrivaled clarity.*

A lavish introduction describes bird characteristics and behavior, while stunning full-color photographs reveal individual species for easy identification.

The 550 most commonly seen birds are pictured in clear, close-up photographs, with images of similar birds provided to make differentiation easy, from game birds and waterfowl to shorebirds and swifts to owls, hummingbirds, finches, and more. Discover which species to expect when and where with up-to-date, color-coded maps highlighting habitation and migratory patterns.

The most commonly seen species are given a whole page in the species catalog, and each full-page profile includes images of plumage variations, subspecies, information on similar birds, and artwork of the bird in flight that reveal their outstretched wings.

Rare birds and vagrants who occasionally stray into North America are also described, making _AMNH Birds of North America_ one of the most comprehensive guides on the market and essential for anyone interested in birding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl at the End of the World*



  






*When the world ends in one sweeping catastrophe, can this teen survive a corpse-strewn future?*
Fifteen-year-old Scarlett Fisher thought she was done with being angry. Getting past her parents’ divorce with the help of friends, she’s finally enjoying some stability. But nothing could prepare her for the devastating plague that wipes out everyone she loves…and leaves her fending for herself in a treacherous wasteland.

Left with no choice but to endure, the ordinary girl must learn to become extraordinary—especially when she learns she’s not alone. Now the key to triumphing over humanity’s ugliest side and finding just one other survivor might lie in channeling the rage she worked so hard to forget.

Can Scarlett stay alive in a new dawn where friends are scarce and foes are lethal?

_The Girl at the End of the World_ is a thrilling, fast-moving, stand-alone post-apocalyptic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Devil's Corner: A Rosato and Associates Novel (Rosato & Associates Series) *



  






New York Times bestselling author Lisa Scottoline delivers a knockout stand-alone thriller featuring a young federal prosecutor who risks her life to bring down the kingpin of a conspiracy responsible for murders in West Philly.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Vicki Allegretti goes to meet a confidential informant and finds herself facing a loaded 9 mm Glock semiautomatic weapon, wielded by a panicky teenager. Violence is the last thing this neophyte lawyer expects. The case is easy, the kind given to new ADAs to help them cut their teeth. Yet almost before she has time to react, her partner is dead, shot in the chest.

From that high-octane introduction to her job, Vicki vows to continue with the case, protect her informant, and find the shadowy figure behind the death of her partner. This decision will take her to the depths of the federal detention center’s “bowl,” to a row house on the street where she grew up, and to the posh suburbs where her parents now live. Set against the gritty backdrop of a modern American city and imbued with Lisa Scottoline’s trademark style and wit, Cater Street is the story of a determined young lawyer seeking justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vulnerable (Morgans of Nashville Book 4) *



  






*The Nashville woods hold a killer’s deadly secrets in this cold case thriller by the New York Times bestselling author of You’re Not Safe.*

Years ago, three Nashville teenagers went into the woods for a hike—and only one came out. While her two friends disappeared without a trace, Amber Ryder was discovered at the bottom of a ravine with a broken arm, head trauma, and zero memory of the horror that put her there. With no leads, the investigation hit a dead end.

Now another woman’s body is found it the woods. When the trail leads to the missing teens’ remains, the cold case becomes a fresh hell for forensic technician Georgia Morgan. But while Georgia works with Amber to try and reawaken her memories, her gut tells her the worst is yet to come.

Homicide Detective Jake Bishop can’t be sure whether Amber is an expert manipulator or the killer’s next target. Either way, he’s determined to protect Georgia. Because the more she digs into the past, the more deadly secrets emerge. And a nightmare years in the making is about to come to a bloody, terrifying end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret Sister: A compelling suspense novel about family and secrets*



  






*How far would you go for family?*

*Anna*’s done bad things before. Neglected and unloved as a child, she had to do whatever it took to keep herself and her little sister, *Birdie*, safe. But the worst thing she’s ever done is let her sister walk out of a diner when they were teenagers. She would never see her sister again.

Years later, and Anna is a new person. After a whirlwind romance, she’s married handsome, successful, and generous *Guy*. She has a steady job and a new life of comfort. Things seem perfect.

But she hasn’t told her husband about her dark past or about Birdie, that she’s still looking for her. It’s not about his too-perfect veneer, or her suspicion that he flirts with other women. It’s that *he has a complicated past and family secrets, too. Secrets that might be more entwined with hers than he knows.*

After all this time, one thing about Anna remains the same. There’s nothing she wouldn’t do for her sister. *And* *when she finds out who’s kept them apart for all these years, there will be hell to pay.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*HELL GATE: When the Third Reich came to New York City *



  






The situation was not uncommon. A teenage boy takes up with the wrong crowd and begins running wild on the streets of New York City. His behavior degenerates from petty thefts and vandalism to much more serious crimes. His frustrated parents believe that the only solution to save their son is to send him to live with his uncle. The only problem is that this is the 1930s and the uncle lives in Germany. Seventeen year old Willie Kuhn is about is about to take up with the wrong crowd again. This crowd, however, wears swastikas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Burning Girls: A Novel*



  






*An unconventional vicar must exorcise the dark past of a remote village haunted by death and disappearances in this explosive and unsettling thriller from the acclaimed author of The Chalk Man.

“Hypnotic and horrifying . . . Without doubt Tudor’s best yet, The Burning Girls left me sleeping with the lights on.”—Chris Whitaker, New York Times bestselling author of We Begin at the End*

A dark history lingers in Chapel Croft. Five hundred years ago, Protestant martyrs were betrayed—then burned. Thirty years ago, two teenage girls disappeared without a trace. And a few weeks ago, the vicar of the local parish hanged himself in the nave of the church.

Reverend Jack Brooks, a single parent with a fourteen-year-old daughter and a heavy conscience, arrives in the village hoping for a fresh start. Instead, Jack finds a town rife with conspiracies and secrets, and is greeted with a strange welcome package: an exorcism kit and a note that warns, “But there is nothing covered up that will not be revealed and hidden that will not be known.”

The more Jack and daughter, Flo, explore the town and get to know its strange denizens, the deeper they are drawn into the age-old rifts, mysteries, and suspicions. And when Flo begins to see specters of girls ablaze, it becomes apparent there are ghosts here that refuse to be laid to rest.

Uncovering the truth can be deadly in a village with a bloody past, where everyone has something to hide and no one trusts an outsider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Battleground (The Corps series Book 4)*



  






W.E.B. Griffin is a bestselling phenomenom, an American master of authentic military action and drama. Now, in this electrifying new novel, he reveals the story of one of the bloodiest conflicts of the Pacific, the epic struggle for Guadalcanal...Daredevil pilot Charles Galloway learns the hard way how to command a fighter squadron. Lt. Joe Howard teams up with the Coastwatchers. Jack "No Middle Initial" Stecker leads his infantry battalion into the thickest of fighting, at a terrible price. And Navy Captain Pickering grabs a helmet and rifle to join the ranks at Guadalcanal...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Jurassic World: The Dinosaur Facts Behind the Films*



  






*A tale of some of the most amazing creatures ever to grace this tiny planet—unearth how the science fiction of the Jurassic World franchise inspired the evolution of dinosaur science.*

It all began in 1993. _Jurassic Park_ was a movie landmark in the development of computer-generated imagery and animatronic visual effects. _Jurassic Park _became the highest-grossing movie of that year, and the highest-grossing film ever at the time, a record held until the 1997 release of _Titanic_. The field of dinosaur science has blossomed by leaps and bounds and branched out in recent years, in no small part to this iconic movie series.

In _The Science of Jurassic World_, we experience the amazing story of the birth of the dinosaurs, how they evolved to world dominance, how some became gargantuan in size, how others grew wings and flew, and how the rest of them met an untimely end. Chapters include:

How did _Jurassic Park_ transform dinosaur science?
Was Dr. Alan Grant’s job a walk in the park?
What’s with the giant dinosaur poop?
When will we clone dinosaurs?
And so much more!
Discover how some of cinema’s most incredible creations do justice to the jaw-dropping evolution of these fantastic creatures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Supreme Commander*



  






In this classic portrait of Dwight D. Eisenhower the soldier, bestselling historian Stephen E. Ambrose examines the Allied commander’s leadership during World War II.

Ambrose brings Eisenhower’s experience of the Second World War to life, showing in vivid detail how the general’s skill as a diplomat and a military strategist contributed to Allied successes in North Africa and in Europe, and established him as one of the greatest military leaders in the world. Ambrose, then the Associate Editor of the General’s official papers, analyzes Eisenhower’s difficult military decisions and his often complicated relationships with powerful personalities like Churchill, de Gaulle, Roosevelt, and Patton. This is the definitive account of Eisenhower’s evolution as a military leader—from its dramatic beginnings through his time at the top post of Allied command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Crucible of Hell: The Heroism and Tragedy of Okinawa, 1945 *



  






*From the award-winning historian, Saul David, the riveting narrative of the heroic US troops, bonded by the brotherhood and sacrifice of war, who overcame enormous casualties to pull off the toughest invasion of WWII's Pacific Theater -- and the Japanese forces who fought with tragic desperation to stop them.*

With Allied forces sweeping across Europe and into Germany in the spring of 1945, one enormous challenge threatened to derail America's audacious drive to win the world back from the Nazis: Japan, the empire that had extended its reach southward across the Pacific and was renowned for the fanaticism and brutality of its fighters, who refused to surrender, even when faced with insurmountable odds. Taking down Japan would require an unrelenting attack to break its national spirit, and launching such an attack on the island empire meant building an operations base just off its shores on the island of Okinawa.

The amphibious operation to capture Okinawa was the largest of the Pacific War and the greatest air-land-sea battle in history, mobilizing 183,000 troops from Seattle, Leyte in the Philippines, and ports around the world. The campaign lasted for 83 blood-soaked days, as the fighting plumbed depths of savagery. One veteran, struggling to make sense of what he had witnessed, referred to the fighting as the "crucible of Hell." Okinawan civilians died in the tens of thousands: some were mistaken for soldiers by American troops; but as the US Marines spearheading the invasion drove further onto the island and Japanese defeat seemed inevitable, many more civilians took their own lives, some even murdering their own families. In just under three months, the world had changed irrevocably: President Franklin D. Roosevelt died; the war in Europe ended; America's appetite for an invasion of Japan had waned, spurring President Truman to use other means -- ultimately atomic bombs -- to end the war; and more than 250,000 servicemen and civilians on or near the island of Okinawa had lost their lives.

Drawing on archival research in the US, Japan, and the UK, and the original accounts of those who survived, _Crucible of Hell _tells the vivid, heart-rending story of the battle that changed not just the course of WWII, but the course of war, forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blaze of Light: The Inspiring True Story of Green Beret Medic Gary Beikirch, Medal of Honor Recipient*



  






*For fans of Unbroken and Hacksaw Ridge comes the powerful true story of a Medal of Honor recipient who faced more than his fair share of battles—and overcame them through perseverance and faith.

“What Gary Beikirch did to receive his medal is unforgettable—and the story of what he overcame afterward is as big and moving as they come.”—Gary Sinise
*
After dawn the siege began. It was April 1, 1970, and Army Green Beret medic Gary Beikirch knew the odds were stacked against their survival. Some 10,000 enemy soldiers sought to obliterate the twelve American Special Forces troops and 400 indigenous fighters who stood fast to defend 2,300 women and children inside the village of Dak Seang. For his valor and selflessness during the ruthless siege, Beikirch would be awarded a Medal of Honor, the nation’s highest and most prestigious military decoration.

But Gary returned home wounded in body, mind, and soul. To find himself again, Gary retreated to a cave in the mountains of New England, where a redemptive encounter with God allowed Gary to find peace. 

_New York Times _best-selling author Marcus Brotherton chronicles the incredible true story of a person who changed from lost to found. Gripping and unforgettable, and written with a rich and vivid narrative voice, _Blaze of Light_ will inspire you to answer hurt with ingenuity, to reach for faith, and to find clarity and peace within any season of storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Foxtrot in Kandahar: A Memoir of a CIA Officer in Afghanistan at the Inception of America's Longest War*



  






*A thrilling true story of courage and duty after 9/11—“an extraordinary read from cover to cover . . . Gritty, frustrating, brutal, exhilarating” (Midwest Book Review).*

Within hours after the World Trade Center attacks in 2001, ex-Green Beret Duane Evans began a personal quest to become part of the US response against al-Qa’ida. His determination led him to join one of the CIAs elite teams bound for Afghanistan. It was a journey that eventually took him to the front lines in Pakistan—first as part of the advanced element of a CIA group supporting President Hamid Karzai, and finally as leader of the under-resourced and often overlooked Foxtrot team.

Evans’s mission was to venture into southern Afghanistan, where the Taliban and al-Qa’ida held sway, and try to organize a cohesive resistance among the fractious warlords and tribal leaders. He traveled in the company of Pashtun warriors—one of only a handful of Americans pushing forward across the desert into some of the most dangerous, yet mesmerizingly beautiful, landscape on earth.

Brilliantly crafted and fast-paced, _Foxtrot in Kandahar _“dramatically reports the huge challenges and exceptional success of [Evans’s] and his brothers’ work in Afghanistan defeating the Taliban and Al-Qaeda in nine weeks” (Ambassador Cofer Black, former director, Counterterrorist Center, CIA).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Expelled (Interplanetary Spy for Hire Book 1)*



  






*Jayne Austin wasn’t always the galaxy’s number one spy.*



She was expelled from spy school for uncovering a double-agent because apparently, that’s what happens to spies that accomplish great things.

Given a choice between going back to her planet or selling her one-way ticket for starting capital she thought long and hard about her choices.

_All of fifteen seconds._

*Then, she created ‘the Plan.’*

It was a great plan. 

_A worthy plan._ 

*A noble plan that meant she could start up her own spy agency, and show them precisely who they’ve expelled.*

However, when her first case comes in, she begins to wonder if perhaps she bit off too much. 

_With the fate of the planet in the hands of terrorists, Jayne is forced to up her game and go to lengths she never thought she dared. _

*She’s going to need FRIENDS. *

If you love space opera you’re going to love _Spy for Hire_: a literary triumph of majestic accomplishments a laugh-out-loud, spew-your-coffee-over-your kindle swashbuckling page turner that follows the shenanigans and best efforts of a somewhat cavalier ex-government spy, Jayne Austin.

This first installment of Jayne’s adventures is actually 3 full-length stories (practically a box set).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fate of Perfection (Finding Paradise Book 1) *



  






In a corporate-controlled future where the ruling conglomerates genetically engineer their employees, Millicent Foster is the best of the best.

Physically perfect and exceptionally intelligent, Millicent is granted the uncommon privilege of breeding. But her daughter inherits more than superior genetics…little Marie has a rare ability that the world has never seen, and her conglomerate, Moxidone, will stop at nothing to have sole possession of the child.

Teamed with Ryker, the formidable master of security, Millicent must risk everything in a life-and-death struggle to tear her daughter away from the ruling force who wants to own them all. The odds are stacked against them, but Moxidone will learn that the pursuit of perfection comes at a perilous cost—and that love can’t be bought at any price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Riding for the Brand: A Western Trio*



  






Louis L’Amour’s Western stories are beloved worldwide. Now, collected together for the first time in a single volume, are three of his finest tales of the West. The texts have been restored to their original appearances in magazines.

In “The Lion Hunter and the Lady,” Cat Morgan is plying his trade—trying to bag a mountain lion alive in order to sell it to a circus or zoo. As he and Long John William try to lure the cat from a tree, they’re interrupted by a lynch posse, the leader of which accuses Cat and Long John of running off his horse herd—and they intend to hang them right where they stand!

“The Trail to Peach Meadow Cañon” tells of Mike Bastian, who has been raised by an outlaw chief, Ben Curry, and trained in frontier skills by Curry’s most trusted associates.

Jed Ashbury was stripped and forced to run the gauntlet by the Indians in “Riding for the Brand.” Able to outfit himself from the contents of a covered wagon that had been attacked and left behind, Jed also learns what the mission of those killed in the attack was and determines to push forward with it—regardless of the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*For This We Left Egypt?: A Passover Haggadah for Jews and Those Who Love Them *



  






The book you hold before you is no ordinary Haggadah. If you’ve ever suffered through a Seder, you’re well aware of the fact that the entire evening can last as long as the exodus from Egypt itself. There are countless stories, dozens of blessings, and far too many handwashings while the meal turns cold. Now prepare to be entertained by another version of the book that’s responsible for this interminable tradition.

With this hilarious parody Haggadah from the comedic minds of Dave Barry, Alan Zweibel, and Adam Mansbach, good Jews everywhere will no longer have to sit (and sleep) through a lengthy and boring Seder. In _For This We Left Egypt?,_ the authors will be take you through every step of the Seder, from getting rid of all the _chametz_ in your home by setting it on fire with a kosher blowtorch to a retelling of the Passover story starring Pharaoh Schmuck and a burning bush that sounds kind of like Morgan Freeman, set against the backdrop of the Promised Land—which turned out not to be a land of milk and honey but rather one of rocks and venomous scorpions the size of Yorkshire terriers. You then eat a celebratory brisket and wrap up the whole evening by taking at least forty-five minutes to say good-bye to everyone.

So gather all the Jews in your life (even the few who don’t appear to be long-suffering) and settle in for a fun way to pass the time while waiting for Elijah to show up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Improbable Friendship: The Remarkable Lives of Israeli Ruth Dayan and Palestinian Raymonda Tawil and Their Forty-Year Peace Mission *



  






_An Improbable Friendship_ is the dual biography of Israeli Ruth Dayan, now ninety-eight, who was Moshe Dayan’s wife for thirty-seven years, and Palestinian journalist Raymonda Tawil, Yasser Arafat’s mother-in-law, now seventy-four. It reveals for the first time the two women’s surprising and secret forty-year friendship and delivers the story of their extraordinary and turbulent lives growing up in a war-torn country.

Based on personal interviews, diaries, and journals drawn from both women—Ruth lives today in Tel Aviv, Raymonda in Malta—author Anthony David delivers a fast-paced, fascinating narrative that is a beautiful story of reconciliation and hope in a climate of endless conflict. By experiencing their stories and following their budding relationship, which began after the Six-Day War in 1967, we learn the behind-the-scenes, undisclosed history of the Middle East’s most influential leaders from two prominent women on either side of the ongoing conflict.

An award-winning biographer and historian, Anthony David brings us the story of unexpected friendship while he discovers the true pasts of two outstanding women. Their story gives voice to Israelis and Palestinians caught in the Middle East conflict and holds a persistent faith in a future of peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reba: My Story *



  






*With the same straightforward honesty that made her one of country’s top-selling female recording artists, Reba McEntire tells her phenomenal story.*

From her childhood in Oklahoma working cattle with her ranching family to her days on the rodeo competition circuit, from her early days as a performer in honky-tonks to her many awards and a sold-out appearance at Carnegie Hall, Reba relates her experiences with heartfelt emotion and down-to-earth humor. With the same warmth and generous spirit that infuses her music, she introduces us to the most important people in her life: the family and friends who sustain her and the musicians and producers who have inspired her and helped her realize her artistic vision. With great poignancy, she also recounts the lowest points of her life, the breakup of her first marriage and the plane crash that took the lives of eight of her band members; and the highest, her remarriage and the birth of her son Shelby. Her story is not only a chronicle of a remarkable life but a vivid testament of unshakable determination and faith in God.

_Reba: My Story_ is an intimate portrait of one of America’s most beloved and successful entertainers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miss Julia Stirs Up Trouble: A Novel*



  






*The perfect next course in the New York Times–bestselling series—plus dozens of recipes from Abbotsville’s best cooks. Don't miss Miss Julia Raises the Roof, coming April 2018 from Viking. *
Autumn’s crisp bite is in the air, but Miss Julia soon discovers that, alas, leaves aren’t the only things falling. James, Hazel Marie’s housekeeper, has taken a nasty tumble down some stairs. How can Hazel Marie feed and take care of him—not to mention a husband, son, and twin baby girls—when she barely knows how to boil water? Miss Julia promptly organizes the ladies of Abbotsville to give Hazel Marie cooking lessons. But before she can relax, Hazel Marie’s shady preacher-uncle turns up—just as Miss Julia learns that James has roped young Lloyd into an Internet scam!

Filled with mayhem, delicious recipes, and plenty of steel-magnolia-style action, _Miss Julia Stirs Up Trouble_ is a feast from cover to cover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Man's Ransom (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 9)*



  






*Brother Cadfael must intervene when a prisoner exchange is interrupted by love and murder, in the Silver Dagger Award–winning medieval mystery series.*

In February of 1141, men march home from war to Shrewsbury, but the captured sheriff Gilbert Prestcote is not among them. Elis, a young Welsh prisoner, is delivered to the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul to begin a tale that will test Brother Cadfael’s sense of justice—and his heart.

By good fortune, it seems, the prisoner can be exchanged as Sheriff Prestcote’s ransom. What no one expects is that good-natured Elis will be struck down by cupid’s arrow. The sheriff’s own daughter holds him in thrall, and she, too, is blind with passion. But regaining her father means losing her lover. The sheriff, ailing and frail, is brought to the abbey’s infirmary—where he is murdered. Suspicion falls on the prisoner, who has only his Welsh honor to gain Brother Cadfael’s help. And Cadfael gives it, not knowing the truth will be a trial for his own soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Five Little Pigs: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 24) *



  






*In Agatha Christie’s classic, Five Little Pigs, beloved detective Hercule Poirot races to solve a case from out of the past.*

Beautiful Caroline Crale was convicted of poisoning her husband, but just like the nursery rhyme, there were five other “little pigs” who could have done it: Philip Blake (the stockbroker), who went to market; Meredith Blake (the amateur herbalist), who stayed at home; Elsa Greer (the three-time divorcée), who had her roast beef; Cecilia Williams (the devoted governess), who had none; and Angela Warren (the disfigured sister), who cried all the way home.

Sixteen years later, Caroline’s daughter is determined to prove her mother’s innocence, and Poirot just can’t get that nursery rhyme out of his mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Blooded (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 2)*



  






*As a serial killer terrorizes New Orleans, a reluctant psychic sees every gruesome act in this thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

A woman's burned and brutalized corpse is found in a seedy New Orleans apartment. Her killer is certain there were no witnesses, unaware that his every move was seen by a beautiful stranger—through nightmarish visions that came to her in bed in a bayou cottage on the outskirts of town.

Weeks later, another terrifying vision shatters Olivia Bechet's sleep. Convinced a serial killer is stalking the city, she turns to the authorities. But jaded detective Rick Bentz doesn't believe her—even when a second body turns up, slain in exactly the same bizarre, ritualistic manner Olivia described.

As New Orleans panics in the grip of a merciless killer, Olivia is frustrated by Bentz's skepticism. And yet she is also captivated by her attraction to him. But then her dreams are invaded by a murder that has yet to be committed. This time, Olivia recognizes the victim—and the murderer. And both are closer than she ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Never Die Alone (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 8 )*



  






*A serial killer who targets twins is loose in New Orleans in this psychological thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Left to Die.*

Years ago, Detective Rick Bentz helped put away the notorious serial killer known as 21, who targeted twins about to reach their twenty-first birthday. With merciless precision, 21 would arrange for his victims to die, simultaneously, at the time of their birth. But Brianna Hayward—a New Orleans woman still reeling from the murder of her twin sister—is certain the wrong man is in prison. She’s willing to do anything to convince the police, even if it means trusting a reporter who’s hiding his own secrets.

Now Bentz will finally have to face the terrifying possibility that 21 is still at large. Twin sisters from All Saints College have just vanished—on the eve of their twenty-first birthday. And as Bentz and his partner, Reuben Montoya, desperately follow the trail, a killer prepares to unite his next victims in death forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Favorite Sister*



  






** * * NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER * * *

“Engrossing…Deliciously savage and wildly entertaining.”—People Magazine (Book of the Week)

NO ONE EVER SUSPECTS THE GOOD ONE.*

Brett and Kelly have always toed the line between supportive sisters and bitter rivals. Growing up, Brett was the problem child, in the shadow of the brilliant and beautiful Kelly. In adulthood, all that has changed. Kelly is a struggling single mother and Brett has skyrocketed to such meteoric success, which has been chronicled on a reality TV show called _Goal Diggers_.

When Kelly manipulates herself onto the show and into Brett’s world, Brett is right to be threatened. Kelly, and only Kelly, knows her younger sister's appalling secret, and it could ruin her.

Still, when the truth comes out in the explosive final weekend of filming, neither of them ever expected that the season would end in murder


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Don't Even Breathe (Maggie Novak Thriller Book 1)*



  






*From the bestselling author of Crash comes a riveting thriller rife with murder, misdirection, and ghosts from the past.*

Florida homicide detective Maggie Novak has seen hundreds of brutal murder cases, but when she is called out to investigate the charred remains of a young woman, in what appears to be a Halloween prank gone wrong, she is confronted with a twenty-year-old secret. The body is formally identified as that of school counselor Dana Cullen, but a distinguishing mark makes Maggie look again. She believes it is the body of her school friend Rita, who perished in a fire twenty years ago.

Maggie’s hunt for the truth behind the murder takes her back to a cruel high school trick she’s desperate to forget. And when another body turns up, Maggie realizes she too may be the target of a sinister plot creeping toward its final act.

Maggie needs emotional distance to do her job, but she’s so close to this case that she can’t even breathe. Will Maggie be able to uncover the truth of who wanted Rita dead? Or will her past mistakes catch up with her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Place Called Fear (Maggie Novak Thriller Book 2) *



  






*When cops turn on each other, who can you trust?*

Florida homicide detective Maggie Novak should be celebrating: it’s the start of a new year, and her boyfriend has just proposed. But all she can think about is the alarming news she received earlier that evening—her teammate Detective Clayton Young is missing.

With few leads, Maggie heads to the supermarket where Clay was last seen. To her horror, security footage reveals a devastating scene in the parking lot: her colleague has died in fearful circumstances. As the investigation begins, Homicide Squad is rocked by the news that Clay might not be the only intended target, and that any one of them could be next on the killer’s agenda.

Clay’s partner, Detective Andy Stucker, is refusing to answer calls, and Maggie suspects he has a part to play in their colleague’s death. Scanning through Clay’s phone, she finds a message to Stucker with the words “they know.”

Who are “they”? And what do they know? As more secrets come to light, Maggie has good reason to believe the killer is just getting started. She needs to uncover the truth fast. But is it already right in front of her eyes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Collision Course: The Classic Story of the Collision of the Andrea Doria and the Stockholm*



  






*The definitive New York Times–bestselling account: “One of the most intriguing and thought-provoking books about shipwreck since A Night to Remember” (The Detroit News).*

One of the largest, fastest, and most beautiful ships in the world, the _Andrea Doria_ was on her way to New York from her home port in Genoa. Departing from the United States was the much smaller _Stockholm_. On the foggy night of July 25, 1956, fifty-three miles southeast of Nantucket in the North Atlantic, the _Stockholm _sliced through the _Doria_’s steel hull. Within minutes, water was pouring into the Italian liner. Eleven hours later, she capsized and sank into the ocean.

In this “electrifying book,” Associated Press journalist Alvin Moscow, who covered the court hearings that sought to explain the causes of the tragedy and interviewed all the principals, re-creates with compelling accuracy the actions of the ships’ officers and crews, and the terrifying experiences of the _Doria_’s passengers as they struggled to evacuate a craft listing so severely that only half of its lifeboats could be launched (_Newsweek_). Recounting the heroic, rapid response of other ships—which averted a catastrophe of the same scale as that of the _Titanic—_and the official inquest, Moscow delivers a fact-filled, fascinating drama of this infamous maritime disaster, and explains how a supposedly unsinkable ship ended up at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A History of What Comes Next: A Take Them to the Stars Novel*



  






*“A History of What Comes Next is a riveting blend of historical thriller and scientific speculation, which never loses its core of humanity.”—James Rollins, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

For generations, Mia’s family has shaped human history to push them to the stars. The year is 1945 and now it is her turn. Her mission: to lure scientist Wernher Von Braun away from the Nazi party and into the American rocket program, securing the future of the space race.

But there is a threat.
A ruthless enemy lurks behind the scenes.

Sylvain Neuvel’s genre-bending sci-fi thriller is a dark and gripping exploration of the amorality of progress and the nature of violence, as seen through the eyes of the women who make that progress possible and the men who are determined to stop them.

_Always run, never fight.
Preserve the knowledge.
Survive at all costs.
Take them to the stars._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Children of Dune *



  






*Book Three in the Magnificent Dune Chronicles—the Bestselling Science Fiction Adventure of All Time*

The Children of Dune are twin siblings Leto and Ghanima Atreides, whose father, the Emperor Paul Muad’Dib, disappeared in the desert wastelands of Arrakis nine years ago. Like their father, the twins possess supernormal abilities—making them valuable to their manipulative aunt Alia, who rules the Empire in the name of House Atreides.

Facing treason and rebellion on two fronts, Alia’s rule is not absolute. The displaced House Corrino is plotting to regain the throne while the fanatical Fremen are being provoked into open revolt by the enigmatic figure known only as The Preacher. Alia believes that by obtaining the secrets of the twins’ prophetic visions, she can maintain control over her dynasty.

But Leto and Ghanima have their own plans for their visions—and their destinies....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wee Free Men (Discworld Book 30) *



  






The first in a series of Discworld novels starring the young witch Tiffany Aching.

A nightmarish danger threatens from the other side of reality. . . .

Armed with only a frying pan and her common sense, young witch-to-be Tiffany Aching must defend her home against the monsters of Fairyland. Luckily she has some very unusual help: the local Nac Mac Feegle—aka the Wee Free Men—a clan of fierce, sheep-stealing, sword-wielding, six-inch-high blue men.

Together they must face headless horsemen, ferocious grimhounds, terrifying dreams come true, and ultimately the sinister Queen of the Elves herself. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Throne of Glass (Throne of Glass series Book 1) *



  






After serving out a year of hard labor in the salt mines of Endovier for her crimes, 18-year-old assassin Celaena Sardothien is dragged before the Crown Prince. Prince Dorian offers her her freedom on one condition: she must act as his champion in a competition to find a new royal assassin.

Her opponents are men-thieves and assassins and warriors from across the empire, each sponsored by a member of the king's council. If she beats her opponents in a series of eliminations, she'll serve the kingdom for three years and then be granted her freedom.

Celaena finds her training sessions with the captain of the guard, Westfall, challenging and exhilirating. But she's bored stiff by court life. Things get a little more interesting when the prince starts to show interest in her... but it's the gruff Captain Westfall who seems to understand her best.

Then one of the other contestants turns up dead... quickly followed by another. Can Celaena figure out who the killer is before she becomes a victim? As the young assassin investigates, her search leads her to discover a greater destiny than she could possibly have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*City of Endless Night (Pendergast Book 17)*



  






*In this #1 New York Times bestseller, Special Agent Pendergast must stop a serial killer who is terrorizing New York City with a trail of headless victims.*

When Grace Ozmian, the beautiful and reckless daughter of a wealthy tech billionaire, first goes missing, the NYPD assumes she has simply sped off on another wild adventure. Until the young woman's body is discovered in an abandoned warehouse in Queens, the head nowhere to be found.
Lieutenant CDS Vincent D'Agosta quickly takes the lead. He knows his investigation will attract fierce scrutiny, so D'Agosta is delighted when FBI Special Agent A.X.L. Pendergast shows up at the crime scene assigned to the case. "I feel rather like Brer Rabbit being thrown into the briar patch," Pendergast tells D'Agosta, "because I have found you here, in charge. Just like when we first met, back at the Museum of Natural History."
But neither Pendergast nor D'Agosta are prepared for what lies ahead. A diabolical presence is haunting the greater metropolitan area, and Grace Ozmian was only the first of many victims to be murdered . . . and decapitated. Worse still, there's something unique to the city itself that has attracted the evil eye of the killer.
As mass hysteria sets in, Pendergast and D'Agosta find themselves in the crosshairs of an opponent who has threatened the very lifeblood of the city. It'll take all of Pendergast's skill to unmask this most dangerous foe-let alone survive to tell the tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spider Woman's Daughter: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 19)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Anne Hillerman, the talented daughter of bestselling author Tony Hillerman, continues his popular Leaphorn and Chee series with a Navajo Country mystery filled with captivating lore, startling suspense, bold new characters, vivid color, and rich Southwestern atmosphere.*

Navajo Nation Police Officer Bernadette Manuelito witnesses the cold-blooded shooting of someone very close to her. With the victim fighting for his life, the entire squad and the local FBI office are hell-bent on catching the gunman. Bernie, too, wants in on the investigation, despite regulations forbidding eyewitness involvement. But that doesn't mean she's going to sit idly by, especially when her husband, Sergeant Jim Chee, is in charge of finding the shooter.

Bernie and Chee discover that a cold case involving his former boss and partner, retired Inspector Joe Leaphorn, may hold the key. Digging into the old investigation, husband and wife find themselves inching closer to the truth—and closer to a killer determined to prevent justice from taking its course.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blindsighted: The First Grant County Thriller (Grant County Thrillers Book 1)*



  






From _New York Times _bestselling author Karin Slaughter, the first novel in her acclaimed Grant County Series.

Interweaving knife-edge tension, superb characterization, and an evocative milieu, this thrilling novel of dark suspense, set in rural Grant County, Georgia, introduces engaging pediatrician and coroner, Dr. Sara Linton.

A sadistic rapist turned killer is terrorizing Grant County, and the chief of police, Sara’s ex-husband Jeffrey Tolliver, must find him. But he’s not alone. Lena Adams—the county’s sole female detective—wants to see justice done, since her sister was the first victim. Sara, too, cannot escape the terror. A secret from her past could hold the key to finding the killer—unless he finds her first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Triptych: A Novel (Will Trent Book 1)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Features a new introduction on the origins of the Will Trent novels and Triptych’s place in the series*

From Atlanta’s wealthiest suburbs to its stark inner-city housing projects, a killer has crossed the boundaries of wealth and race. And the people who are chasing him must cross those boundaries, too. Among them is Michael Ormewood, a veteran detective whose marriage is hanging by a thread—and whose arrogance and explosive temper are threatening his career. And Angie Polaski, a beautiful vice cop who was once Michael’ s lover before she became his enemy. But unbeknownst to both of them, another player has entered the game: a loser ex-con who has stumbled upon the killer’s trail in the most coincidental of ways—and who may be the key to breaking the case wide open.

In this gritty, gripping firecracker of a novel, the author of the bestselling Grant County, Georgia, series breaks thrilling new ground, weaving together the threads of a complex, multilayered story with the skill of a master craftsman. Packed with body-bending switchbacks, searing psychological suspense and human emotions, _Triptych_ ratchets up the tension one revelation at a time as it races to a shattering and unforgettable climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Roosevelt Conspiracy: An Archaeological Thriller (The Jack Reilly Adventures Book 2)*



  






*"If you're looking for a fast-moving tale with action to spare, give Matt James a try!" --David Wood, USA Today bestselling author*

Twenty miles east of Devils Tower, in the sleepy town of Cascade, Wyoming, a cryptic letter is found. It mentions a "wealth of a nation," and reads as nothing more than fanciful fiction, except that its author was one of the most influential men in American history, famed explorer and former President of the United States, Theodore Roosevelt.

The letter also references the Seven Sisters of Native American folklore. The correlation between the two subjects is unknown, even to Chatan, the message's discoverer, a young man with Lakota ancestry. Unsure of who to trust, he contacts his uncle, Yellowstone park ranger Tatanka "Bull" Durham. Suspecting trouble, Bull asks his friend and trusted coworker, former Delta operator Jack Reilly, to come along.

Seeing it as a way to square up a dangerous debt, shady casino owner Bartholomew Creed swiftly takes matters into his own hands. The potential dollar amounts involved are too great not to act. But is it enough to kill for?

_Fans of Indiana Jones, Uncharted, and Tomb Raider will love Jack Reilly!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Slave's Cause: A History of Abolition*



  






Received historical wisdom casts abolitionists as bourgeois, mostly white reformers burdened by racial paternalism and economic conservatism. Manisha Sinha overturns this image, broadening her scope beyond the antebellum period usually associated with abolitionism and recasting it as a radical social movement in which men and women, black and white, free and enslaved found common ground in causes ranging from feminism and utopian socialism to anti-imperialism and efforts to defend the rights of labor.

Drawing on extensive archival research, including newly discovered letters and pamphlets, Sinha documents the influence of the Haitian Revolution and the centrality of slave resistance in shaping the ideology and tactics of abolition. This book is a comprehensive history of the abolition movement in a transnational context. It illustrates how the abolitionist vision ultimately linked the slave’s cause to the struggle to redefine American democracy and human rights across the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alicia: My Story*



  






*WINNER OF THE 1989 CHRISTOPHER AWARD* • *Here is a thrilling, uplifting story of true-life heroism unequaled since the publication of Anne Frank's diary—a story that the young must hear and their elders must remember. Take Alicia's hand—and follow.

“This memoir is heartbreaking. I hope it will be read by Jews and non-Jews alike.”—Elie Wiesel, author of *_*Night*
_
Her name is Alicia. She was thirteen when she began saving the lives of people she did not know—while fleeing the Nazis through war-ravaged Poland.

Her family cruelly wrenched from her, Alicia rescued other Jews from the Gestapo, led them to safe hideouts, and lent them her courage and hope. Even the sight of her mother's brutal murder could not quash this remarkable child's faith in human goodness—or her determination to prevail against overwhelming odds.

After the war, Alicia continued to risk her life, leading Polish Jews on an underground route to freedom in Palestine. She swore on her brother's grave that if she survived, she would speak for her silenced family. This book is the eloquent fulfillment of that oath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Give War a Chance: Eyewitness Accounts of Mankind's Struggle Against Tyranny, Injustice, and Alcohol-Free Beer*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller from “one of America’s most hilarious and provocative writers . . . a volatile brew of one-liners and vitriol” (Time).*

Renowned for his cranky conservative humor, P. J. O’Rourke runs hilariously amok in this book, tackling the death of communism; his frustration with sanctimonious liberals; and Saddam Hussein in a series of classic dispatches from his coverage of the 1991 Gulf War.

On Kuwait City after the war, he comments, “It looked like all the worst rock bands in the world had stayed there at the same time.” On Saddam Hussein, O’Rourke muses: “He’s got chemical weapons filled with . . . with . . . _chemicals_. Maybe he’s got The Bomb. And missiles that can reach Riyadh, Tel Aviv, Spokane. Stock up on nonperishable foodstuffs. Grab those Diet Coke cans you were supposed to take to the recycling center and fill them with home heating oil. Bury the Hummel figurines in the yard. We’re all going to die. Details at eleven.” And on the plague of celebrity culture, he notes: “You can’t shame or humiliate modern celebrities. What used to be called shame and humiliation is now called publicity.”

Mordant and utterly irreverent, this is a modern classic from one of our great political satirists, described by Christopher Buckley as being “like S. J. Perelman on acid.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The United States of Vinland: Four Tales From Norse America: The Landing, Young Ravens and Hidden Blades, Red Winter, and Loki's Rage*



  






Welcome to Norse America!

In this collection you will find the first four instalments of a grand retelling of history. The beginnings of a glorious saga befitting the Viking age!

The Norse settled Greenland in 985AD and reached continental North America not long after - almost five centuries before Columbus - but left.

What if they had stayed?

Imagine what may have happened, how the world we know might be different…

Would the British still have built their great empire? What of the Spanish, Portuguese and French imperial expansions? 

What about the two catastrophic world wars our timeline has endured?

Would there still have been some kind of American Revolution and Civil War? In such an alternate history, might the American Bible Belt celebrate the All-Father Odin, Freya and Thor instead of Jesus Christ? Indeed, what kind of America could have arisen?

We begin with The Landing as the Norse arrive on the shores of what we know as Canada’s Labrador. From there we will watch the first of them explore, live, love and in some cases fall. In time they will raise halls and found their first settlements as their colonies spread. They will meet other peoples and face great challenges. Bitter winters will come, but they will be followed by hope-filled springs. And all the while the Norse Gods will look upon the work of their mortal followers as a new civilisation grows.

Join me as we explore this amazing alternate history!

This boxed set includes:
United States of Vinland #1: The Landing 
A Short Tale From Norse America #1: Young Ravens & Hidden Blades
United States of Vinland #2: Red Winter 
United States of Vinland #3: Loki's Rage


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Novels of Samuel R. Delany Volume One: Babel-17, Nova, and Stars in My Pocket Like Grains of Sand *



  






*Three groundbreaking novels from the multiple Hugo and Nebula Award–winning Science Fiction and Fantasy Hall of Famer and SFWA Grand Master.*

_Babel-17_: Rydra Wong is the most popular poet in the five settled galaxies, capturing the mood of mankind after two decades of war. Now, a new weapon has been unleashed against humanity. Random attacks strike without warning, tied together by broadcast strings of sound. In that gibberish, Rydra recognizes a coherent language. To save her people, she must master this strange tongue, but the more she learns, the more she is tempted to join the other side, in this Nebula Award–winning novel.

_Nova_: The year is 3172. Two political families—the Earth-based galactic conglomerate Draco and the Pleiades Federation of the Von Ray Clan—vie for ultimate power. Both want to control the market for Illyrion, the element that makes interstellar travel possible. When a star implodes, tons of the priceless fuel is discovered floating in the wreckage. Now, in a race to claim it, Lorq Von Ray leads a crew of ragtag misfits into the heart of a dangerous nova . . .

_Stars in My Pocket Like Grains of Sand_: Subjected to the Radical Anxiety Termination procedure, Korga is transformed into a dim-witted slave. Now known as Rat, Korga serves many masters—until the Cultural Fugue, a critical mass of shared knowledge, destroys his homeworld. Marq Dyeth is an “industrial diplomat,” who travels between worlds solving problems that come with the spread of “General Information.” Brought together by the organization known as the Web, Rat and Marq find themselves manipulated by an entity determined to control the flow of information.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fountains of Paradise *



  






*A Hugo and Nebula Award–winning novel from the legendary “colossus of science fiction” and creator of 2001: A Space Odyssey (The New Yorker).*

Renowned structural engineer Dr. Vannevar Morgan seeks to link Earth to the stars by constructing a space elevator that will connect to an orbiting satellite 22,300 miles from the planet’s surface. The elevator would lift interstellar spaceships into orbit without the need of rockets to blast through the Earth’s atmosphere—making space travel easier and more cost-effective.

Unfortunately, the only appropriate surface base for the elevator is located at the top of a mountain already occupied by an ancient order of Buddhist monks who strongly oppose the project. Morgan must face down their opposition—as well as enormous technical, political, and economic challenges—if he is to create his beanstalk to the heavens.

An epic novel of daring dreams spanning twenty decades, this award-winning drama combines believable science with heart-stopping suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Galactic Corps: Book Two of the Inheritance Trilogy *



  






War is forever

The people on Earth no longer remember how the human race was nearly obliterated centuries earlier during the terror visited upon them by the merciless Xul. But the Star Marines, thirty thousand light years from home, know all too well the horror that still lives.

In the year 2886, in the midst of the intergalactic war that has been raging nonstop for nearly a decade, the unthinkable has occurred. Intelligence has located the gargantuan hidden homeworld of humankind's dedicated foe, the brutal, unstoppable Xul. The time has come for the courageous men and women of the 1st Marine Interstellar Expeditionary Force to strike the killing blow. But misguided politics on an Earth that no longer supports their mission could prove the Marine's greatest enemy—as they plunge bravely into the maelstrom of conflict . . . and into the heart of a million-year-old mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stardust *



  






New York Times Bestselling Author


Give the gift of STARDUST!

Young Tristran Thorn will do anything to win the cold heart of beautiful Victoria—even fetch her the star they watch fall from the night sky. But to do so, he must enter the unexplored lands on the other side of the ancient wall that gives their tiny village its name. Beyond that old stone wall, Tristran learns, lies Faerie—where nothing not even a fallen star, is what he imagined.

From the #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Neil Gaiman comes a remarkable quest into the dark and miraculous—in pursuit of love and the utterly impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spirit of the Mountain Man*



  






*USA Today bestselling author: There's a price on Smoke Jensen's head—but the posse pursuing him are going to be the ones paying . . .*

The message was written in blood:_ Bring me the head of Smoke Jensen . . ._

A hard term in Yuma Prison gave Ralph Tinsdale and his gunhawk sidekicks time to nurse a deep hatred for Smoke Jensen—the man who put them there. A bloody escape gives them the chance to get even. Their posse is already forty strong, the price on Smoke's head is up to twenty grand, and with Jensen's own wife shanghaied into Tinsdale's deadly trap, this time there's more at stake than Smoke's own life . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Bless Me, Father Series Books 1–5: Bless Me, Father; A Father Before Christmas; Father in a Fix; Bless Me Again, Father; and Father Under Fire*



  






*This acclaimed series that inspired a hit London Weekend Television sitcom is “a long, gentle breeze of humour” (James Herriot).*

Based on the author’s real-life experiences after completing seminary and later adapted into a beloved British sitcom, these five novels are a humorous and sweet-natured look at Catholicism in the 1950s. Readers of all creeds will enjoy Father Neil’s adventures at St. Jude’s parish, a corner of London with a raucous congregation full of Irish immigrants.

_Bless Me, Father_: Young Neil Boyd has just finished divinity school. A newly ordained priest, his first post is at St. Jude’s parish where he meets the cantankerous, scheming, and brilliant Father Duddleswell and Mrs. Pring, the sharp-tongued housekeeper. Father Duddleswell is willing to do anything to make sure the Lord’s will be done, from placing a bet to obstructing an interdenominational love affair.

_A Father Before Christmas_: The holiday season is among the most hectic times at St. Jude’s, and this year is no exception for Father Neil. As always, he has his hands full with Father Duddleswell, who has decided to invite all the other sects of Christianity to celebrate Christmas with them. The plan quickly unravels when two religious leaders from another denomination try to convert Father Neil and a clock goes missing—as does the church collection.

_Father in a Fix_: After six months at St. Jude’s, Father Neil makes a New Year’s resolution to wise up. With the crazy collection of characters at his parish, this will be no easy feat, especially when Father Duddleswell is named the prime suspect in the killing of a gambling parishioner’s smelly pig and a generous attempt to give the suspected butcher a day off goes zanily haywire.

_Bless Me Again, Father_: After finishing his first year at St. Jude’s, Father Neil finally feels as if he has his feet firmly planted on the ground. But the parish is still full of surprises, and the clergy are confronted with all manner of crisis. First, there is the dilemma of Dr. Daley, whose drinking is causing his health to deteriorate but who worries that sobriety will ruin his personality. Then, much to Father Duddleswell’s chagrin, a new donkey overruns the church, followed by a fresh litter of kittens.

_Father Under Fire_: As St. Jude’s adds another member to its clergy—Father Abe, an octogenarian with an agenda of his own—the church staff finds themselves embroiled in a rivalry among undertakers, a visit during Holy Week from the bishop with the longest rosary on record, a harebrained scheme to promote holy water as a fertility enhancer, and a night spent under a pool table during a pilgrimage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double Whammy (Skink Book 1)*



  






*“Follow the adventures of a news-photographer-turned-private-eye as he seeks truth, justice, and an affair with his ex-wife” (The New York Times) in this hilarious caper from bestselling author Carl Hiaasen.*

R.J. Decker, star tenant of the local trailer park and neophyte private eye is fishing for a killer. Thanks to a sportsman’s scam that’s anything but sportsmanlike, there’s a body floating in **** Bog, Florida—and a lot that’s rotten in the murky waters of big-stakes, large-mouth bass tournaments. Here Decker will team up with a half-blind, half-mad hermit with an appetite for road kill; dare to kiss his ex-wife while she’s in bed with her new husband; and face deadly TV evangelists, dangerously seductive women, and a pistol-toting ******* with a pit bull on his arm. And here his own life becomes part of the stakes. For while the “double whammy” is the lure, first prize is for the most ingenious murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Locust Point Mystery 3 Book Set: Books 1-3 (Locust Point Mystery Box Set 1)*



  






Sixty year old Kay Carrera has a new job doing internet research, but underneath her capable demeanor she’s struggling with the recent death of her husband, money troubles, and better eye sight than she’s ever had before. And when Kay stumbles upon a murder, she finds new purpose in solving the crimes that rock her small town.

The Tell All - The town party planner has a secret, and it'll be the death of her.

Junkyard Man - Kay finds the eccentric recluse across the street murdered and herself in the middle of the investigation.

Antique Secrets - When an auction antique comes with a troubled ghost, Kay digs into the past and uncovers a whole host of secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Whitby Murders (A Yorkshire Murder Mystery Book 6)*



  






*A murder with three witnesses. But one of them doesn’t believe what she saw…*

Halloween, Whitby. DCI Jim Oldroyd’s daughter Louise is in town with friends for a goth festival. But their visit to an escape room ends in bloody murder when one of the group stabs his girlfriend and flees the scene. It’s a crime with three witnesses—but Louise refuses to take what she saw at face value.

Oldroyd and DS Carter are called in to solve the case, assisted from the sidelines by Louise. But the closer they investigate, the more complex the web of deceit appears. This is no straightforward crime of passion.

With a violent murderer on the loose, it’s only a matter of time before they strike again. And this time it’s personal. Oldroyd must expose the truth, protect his daughter and stop the horror before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fortune and Glory: Tantalizing Twenty-Seven (Stephanie Plum Book 27)*



  






*From “the most popular mystery writer alive” (The New York Times), the twenty-seventh entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series isn’t just the biggest case of Stephanie Plum’s career. It’s the adventure of a lifetime.*

When Stephanie’s beloved Grandma Mazur’s new husband died on their wedding night, the only thing he left her was a beat-up old easy chair…and the keys to a life-changing fortune.

But as Stephanie and Grandma Mazur search for Jimmy Rosolli’s treasure, they discover that they’re not the only ones on the hunt. Two dangerous enemies from the past stand in their way—along with a new adversary who’s even more formidable: Gabriela Rose, a dark-eyed beauty from Little Havana with a taste for designer clothes. She’s also a soldier of fortune, a gourmet cook, an expert in firearms and mixed martial arts—and someone who’s about to give Stephanie a real run for her money.

Stephanie may be in over her head, but she’s got two things that Gabriela doesn’t: an unbreakable bond with her family and a stubborn streak that will never let her quit.

She’ll need both to survive because this search for “fortune and glory” will turn into a desperate race against time with more on the line than ever before. Because even as she searches for the treasure and fights to protect her Grandma Mazur, her own deepest feelings will be tested—as Stephanie could finally be forced to choose between Joe Morelli and Ranger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Trouble in Paradise (Jesse Stone Novels Book 2)*



  






*Jesse Stone returns in this New York Times bestselling novel of death and deception from Robert B. Parker.*

Stiles Island is a wealthy and exclusive enclave separated by a bridge from the Massachusetts coast town of Paradise. James Macklin sees the Island as the ultimate investment opportunity: all he needs to do is invade it, blow the bridge, and loot the island. To realize his scheme, Macklin, along with his devoted girlfriend, Faye, assembles a crew of fellow ex-cons—all experts in their fields—including Wilson Cromartie, a fearsome Apache. James Macklin is a bad man, a very bad man. And Wilson Cromartie, known as Crow, is even worse.

As Macklin plans his crime, Paradise police chief Jesse Stone has his hands full. He faces romantic entanglements in triplicate: his ex-wife, Jenn, is in the Paradise jail for assault, he’s begun a new relationship with a Stiles Island realtor named Marcy Campbell, and he’s still sorting out his feelings for attorney Abby Taylor. When Macklin’s attack on Stiles Island is set in motion, both Marcy and Abby are put in jeopardy. As the casualties mount, it’s up to Jesse to keep both women from harm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Michigan Murders: The True Story of the Ypsilanti Ripper's Reign of Terror*



  






*Edgar Award Finalist: The true story of a serial killer who terrorized a midwestern town in the era of free love—by the coauthor of The French Connection.*

In 1967, during the time of peace, free love, and hitchhiking, nineteen-year-old Mary Terese Fleszar was last seen alive walking home to her apartment in Ypsilanti, Michigan. One month later, her naked body—stabbed over thirty times and missing both feet and a forearm—was discovered, partially buried, on an abandoned farm. A year later, the body of twenty-year-old Joan Schell was found, similarly violated. Southeastern Michigan was terrorized by something it had never experienced before: a serial killer. Over the next two years, five more bodies were uncovered around Ann Arbor and Ypsilanti, Michigan. All the victims were tortured and mutilated. All were female students.

After multiple failed investigations, a chance sighting finally led to a suspect. On the surface, John Norman Collins was an all-American boy—a fraternity member studying elementary education at Eastern Michigan University. But Collins wasn’t all that he seemed. His female friends described him as aggressive and short tempered. And in August 1970, Collins, the “Ypsilanti Ripper,” was arrested, found guilty, and sentenced to life in prison without chance of parole.

Written by the coauthor of _The French Connection_, _The Michigan Murders _delivers a harrowing depiction of the savage murders that tormented a small midwestern town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silent Voices: A gripping crime thriller packed with mystery and suspense (Detective Lottie Parker Book 9) *



  






*She lay so still, blue eyes shining, blonde hair fanned out, her mouth stuck forever open in a soundless scream…*

When *Rachel Mullen* is found dead by her only sister Beth, her body twisted in an arc of pain, *Detective Lottie Parker* knows that she has been murdered the minute she enters the bedroom. Lottie’s heart aches for Beth, all alone in the world, whose last memory of her sister will forever be the brutal way she was taken. And when Lottie finds a shard of glass placed in the young girl’s throat, she fears that Rachel may be just the first victim.

The night before, Rachel had attended a party at a luxurious new restaurant in Ragmullin, and Lottie wastes no time in tracking down the other guests. But there are several things troubling her: Rachel’s handbag and keys are nowhere to be found, and no one at the party seems to have seen her leave.

Just as Lottie thinks she’s onto something, her worst fears are confirmed: another woman is found murdered… with glass in her throat. The brilliant, young doctor wasn’t a guest at the party and Lottie is forced to question everything.

Desperate to find proof of what really happened that night, Lottie gets close to the hostess of the party, whose two daughters were friends with Rachel. But Lottie’s hunt for the truth must be getting under the killer’s skin, because then her beloved fiancé, Boyd, goes missing.

Can Lottie get in the mind of this twisted killer before it’s too late? Or will the man she loves be silenced forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Thief of Time: A Leaphorn and Chee Novel *



  






From _New York Times_ bestselling author Tony Hillerman, _A Thief of Time_ is the eighth novel featuring Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn and Officer Jim Chee as they find themselves in hot pursuit of a depraved killer.

At a moonlit Indian ruin where "thieves of time" ravage sacred ground in the name of profit, a noted anthropologist vanishes while on the verge of making a startling, history-altering discovery. Amid stolen goods and desecrated bones, two corpses are discovered, shot by bullets fitting the gun of the missing scientist.

There are modern mysteries buried in despoiled ancient places, and Navajo Tribal Policemen Leaphorn and Chee must plunge into the past to unearth an astonishing truth and a cold-hearted killer. In his breakout novel, Hillerman paints a stunning portrait of the psychology of murder—and offers a heart-rending example of love and forgiveness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Walking Drum (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *



  






*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!
*
Louis L’Amour has been best known for his ability to capture the spirit and drama of the authentic American West. Now he guides his readers to an even more distant frontier—the enthralling lands of the twelfth century.

Warrior, lover, and scholar, Kerbouchard is a daring seeker of knowledge and fortune bound on a journey of enormous challenge, danger, and revenge. Across Europe, over the Russian steppes, and through the Byzantine wonders of Constantinople, Kerbouchard is thrust into the treacheries, passions, violence, and dazzling wonders of a magnificent time.

From castle to slave galley, from sword-racked battlefields to a princess’s secret chamber, and ultimately, to the impregnable fortress of the Valley of Assassins, _The Walking Drum _is a powerful adventure in an ancient world that you will find every bit as riveting as Louis L’Amour’s stories of the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil Colony: A Sigma Force Novel (Sigma Force Series Book 7)*



  






From _New York Times _bestselling author James Rollins comes a novel of boundless imagination and meticulous research, a book that dares to answer a frightening question at the heart of America: Could the founding of the United States be based on a fundamental lie? The shocking truth lies hidden within the ruins of an impossibility, a lost colony of the Americas vanished in time and cursed into oblivion. A place known only as The Devil Colony.

Deep in the Rocky Mountains, a gruesome discovery--hundreds of mummified bodies--stirs international attention and fervent controversy. Despite doubts about the bodies' origins, the local Native American Heritage Commission lays claim to the prehistoric remains, along with the strange artifacts found in the same cavern: gold plates inscribed with an unfathomable script.

During a riot at the dig site, an anthropologist dies horribly, burned to ashes in a fiery explosion in plain view of television cameras. All evidence points to a radical group of Native Americans, including one agitator, a teenage firebrand who escapes with a vital clue to the murder and calls on the one person who might help--her uncle, Painter Crowe, Director of Sigma Force.

To protect his niece and uncover the truth, Painter will ignite a war among the nation's most powerful intelligence agencies. Yet an even greater threat looms as events in the Rocky Mountains have set in motion a frightening chain reaction, a geological meltdown that threatens the entire western half of the U.S.

From the volcanic peaks of Iceland to the blistering deserts of the American Southwest, from the gold vaults of Fort Knox to the bubbling geysers of Yellowstone, Painter Crowe joins forces with Commander Gray Pierce to penetrate the shadowy heart of a dark cabal, one that has been manipulating American history since the founding of the thirteen colonies.

But can Painter discover the truth--one that could topple governments--before it destroys all he holds dear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Eat a Lobster: And Other Edible Enigmas Explained*



  






*Learn the answers to modern food and etiquette questions with this beautifully illustrated guide for curious foodies everywhere*

For adventurous foodies everywhere, _How to Eat a Lobster_ is the perfect handbook for handling every tricky dining situation you can imagine (and a few you can’t) with grace, style, and minimal splatter. With easy-to-follow instructions and helpful illustrations, you’ll learn the answers to 50 food-related questions you’ve been afraid to ask. (What do you do when crawfish arrive? Twist and snap off the head. Peel the tail and pull out the meat. Then suck the juices from the head. Seriously: you’re _supposed_ to!)

*Topics include:*
• How to Eat Crawfish
• How to Eat Raw Oysters
• How to Eat Escargots
• How to Open a Coconut
• How to Slice a Mango
• How to Use Chopsticks
• How to Hold a Wineglass
• How to Use Bread as a Utensil
• How to Eat Sushi
• How to Recover from a Tongue Burn
• And more!

Equal parts cheat sheet and cheerleader, _How to Eat a Lobster_ not only shows you how to open a coconut—it shows you that you can!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Math Without Numbers *



  






*An illustrated tour of the structures and patterns we call "math"*

The only numbers in this book are the page numbers.

_Math Without Numbers_ is a vivid, conversational, and wholly original guide to the three main branches of abstract math—topology, analysis, and algebra—which turn out to be surprisingly easy to grasp. This book upends the conventional approach to math, inviting you to think creatively about shape and dimension, the infinite and infinitesimal, symmetries, proofs, and how these concepts all fit together. What awaits readers is a freewheeling tour of the inimitable joys and unsolved mysteries of this curiously powerful subject.

Like the classic math allegory _Flatland_, first published over a century ago, or Douglas Hofstadter's _Godel, Escher, Bach_ forty years ago, there has never been a math book quite like _Math Without Numbers_. So many popularizations of math have dwelt on numbers like pi or zero or infinity. This book goes well beyond to questions such as: How many shapes are there? Is anything bigger than infinity? And is math even true? Milo Beckman shows why math is mostly just pattern recognition and how it keeps on surprising us with unexpected, useful connections to the real world.

The ambitions of this book take a special kind of author. An inventive, original thinker pursuing his calling with jubilant passion. A prodigy. Milo Beckman completed the graduate-level course sequence in mathematics at age sixteen, when he was a sophomore at Harvard; while writing this book, he was studying the philosophical foundations of physics at Columbia under Brian Greene, among others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Memoir by Prince Konoe: The Secret Negotiations Between Japan and the U.S. Before Pearl Harbor*



  







*On December 16, 1945, Prince Konoe committed suicide after refusing to collaborate with U.S. Army officer Bonner Fellers in "Operation Blacklist." His refusal to exonerate Emperor Hirohito and the imperial family of war crimes responsibilities.
A week before he took the cyanide, he wrote a memoir regarding his experience governing Imperial Japan during World War 2. *
Although Prince Fumimaro Konoe was born into one of the most ancient and noble families of Japan and was a descendant of the "Gosekke"(fiver regent families), he faced poverty at 14 after his father passed away. He was then groomed by his uncle Prince Saionji Kinmochi, who was a Prime Minister at the time, for an essential role in government. 

By 1937, Prince Konoe became the Prime Minister of Imperial Japan, during a time when Japan had occupied Manchuria. At the age of 46, Prince Konoe was the second youngest Prime Minister in Japan's history. During his first year of being a Prime Minister, the "China Incident" happened, and the Sino-Japanese War raged on. 

The memoir shows many efforts of Prince Konoe's efforts for negotiations with Chinese and U.S. government officials to try to end the war early as well as his governing during a time of crisis during the Pacific Asia War. 

This book will include
*A biographical report of Prince Fumimaro Konoe* by the Interim Research and Intelligence Service of the Research and Analysis Branch of the Department of State
His translated *memoir*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unknown Valor: A Story of Family, Courage, and Sacrifice from Pearl Harbor to Iwo Jima *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER.

In honor of the 75th Anniversary of one of the most critical battles of World War II, the popular primetime Fox News anchor of The Story with Martha MacCallum pays tribute to the heroic men who sacrificed everything at Iwo Jima to defeat the Armed Forces of Emperor Hirohito—among them, a member of her own family, Harry Gray.*

Admiral Chester Nimitz spoke of the “uncommon valor” of the men who fought on Iwo Jima, one of the bloodiest and most brutal battles of World War II. In thirty-six grueling days, nearly 7,000 Marines were killed and 22,000 were wounded.

Martha MacCallum takes us from Pearl Harbor to Iwo Jima through the lives of these men of valor, among them Harry Gray, a member of her own family.

In _Unknown Valor_, she weaves their stories—from Boston, Massachusetts, to Gulfport, Mississippi, as told through letters and recollections—into the larger history of what American military leaders rightly saw as an eventual showdown in the Pacific with Japan. In a relentless push through the jungles of Guadalcanal, over the coral reefs of Tarawa, past the bloody ridge of Peleliu, against the banzai charges of Guam, and to the cliffs of Saipan, these men were on a path that ultimately led to the black sands of Iwo Jima, the doorstep of the Japanese Empire.

Meticulously researched, heart-wrenching, and illuminating, _Unknown Valor_ reveals the sacrifices of ordinary Marines who saved the world from tyranny and left indelible marks on those back home who loved them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Action: An Armoured Troop Commander's War 1944-45*



  






*A gripping account of the Second World War, from the perspective of a young tank commander.*

In 1944, David Render was a nineteen-year-old second lieutenant fresh from Sandhurst when he was sent to France. Joining the Sherwood Rangers Yeomanry five days after the D-Day landings, the combat-hardened men he was sent to command did not expect him to last long. However, in the following weeks of ferocious fighting in which more than 90 per cent of his fellow tank commanders became casualties, his ability to emerge unscathed from countless combat engagements earned him the nickname of the 'Inevitable Mr Render'.

In _Tank Action_ Render tells his remarkable story, spanning every major episode of the last year of the Second World War from the invasion of Normandy to the fall of Germany. Ultimately it is a story of survival, comradeship and the ability to stand up and be counted as a leader in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Suez: The Double War*



  






The events that followed President Nasser of Egypts nationalisation of the Suez Canal on 26 July 1956 were as dramatic as they were painful to Britains standing in the world. The authors of this fascinating book describe the unfolding disaster in detail and explain why lack of success was almost inevitable. In military terms not only were there misunderstandings between the British and French but serious equipment shortages and outdated attitudes. Most damaging of all were the political constraints, which led to continual prevarication and affected planning and operations on the ground. Drawing on official documents, and personal accounts of politicians and military men, the authors reveal the depths of deception that were employed to defy the UN, keep key allies (notably the USA) and Parliament in the dark and face down the service chiefs and public hostility


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Savage North Chronicles Vol 1: Books 1 - 3: Superhuman Post-Apocalyptic Survival Series (Savage North Chronicles Omnibus) *



  






*This gritty, post-apocalyptic collection includes 1,100 pages of heart-wrenching emotion and action-packed adventure.*

Volume One includes the first three installments:
1 - The Darkest Winter
2 - The Longest Night
3 - Midnight Sun

Since the outbreak spread from the lower forty-eight, new monsters lurk in the darkness. After *Elle* wakes from the fever, capable of horrific deeds, she fears she’s one of them. After the world goes mad and takes his family with it, *Jackson* tosses aside his badge and decides a bottle of bourbon and the depths of despair are preferable to any semblance of living. All of that changes, however, when a group of young survivors are in dire need of his help and Jackson sacrifices his blissful oblivion in order to keep them safe. As the six survivors trek further away from the collapsing cities, they must rely on Jackson's knowledge of the backcountry and the traditions of his people, or succumb to the dangers of the Alaskan wilderness. But the north isn't all that's savage anymore.

Prepare to feel the cold in your bones in this soul-stirring series about misfit strangers who face the horrors of a virus-ravaged world, and the hope, love, and family they find in one another along the way. _These are the Savage North Chronicles_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Road to Dune *



  






Including never-before-published chapters from Dune and Dune Messiah, original stories, and a new short novel by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson

Frank Herbert's _Dune_ is widely known as the science fiction equivalent of _The Lord of the Rings_, and _The Road to Dune_ is a companion work comparable to _The Silmarillion_, shedding light on and following the remarkable development of the bestselling science fiction novel of all time.

Herein, the world's millions of _Dune_ fans can now read---at long last---the unpublished chapters and scenes from _Dune_ and _Dune Messiah_. _The Road to Dune_ also includes the original correspondence between Frank Herbert and famed editor John W. Campbell, Jr.; excerpts from Herbert's correspondence during his years-long struggle to get his innovative work published; and the article "They Stopped the Moving Sands," Herbert's original inspiration for _Dune.

The Road to Dune_ features newly discovered papers and manuscripts of Frank Herbert, and also "Spice Planet," an original sixty-thousand-word short novel by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson, based on a detailed outline left by Frank Herbert.

_The Road to Dune_ is a treasure trove of essays, articles, and fiction that every reader of _Dune_ will want to add to their shelf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Knit One Murder Two: A Knitorious Murder Mystery Book 1*



  






*Knitting Can Be Murder! *

I’m not a cop. I’m a soon-to-be-ex-wife, and former full-time mom who works part-time at the local yarn store. The biggest mystery I’ve ever solved is finding a missing knitting needle tucked behind my ear after spending all morning looking for it. 

Someone in Harmony Lake is trying to stitch me up for murder.

In a small town where everyone has a secret they want to keep hidden, no one is talking to the out-of-town cop who’s been brought in to solve the case. So, armed with everything I’ve learned from watching murder mysteries on TV, and a little help from my friends, it’s up to me to find the real killer and clear my name. 

Can I knit the clues together and expose the killer before they unravel and kill again? 

I hope so, because knitting needles aren't allowed in prison, and I look horrible in orange. 

This ebook includes a link to a free knitting pattern


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If the Shoe Kills (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 3)*



  






*New York Times-Bestselling Author: Folks love spending the holidays in this sunny California town—but a sudden death has cast a cloud of suspicion…*

As owner of Coffee, Books, and More in South Cove, California, Jill Gardner looks forward to the hustle and bustle of holiday shoppers. But when the mayor ropes her into being liaison for a new work program, ’tis the season to be wary. Local businesses are afraid the interns will be delinquents, punks, or worse. For Jill, nothing's worse than Ted Hendricks—the jerk who runs the program.

After a few run-ins, Jill's ready to kill the guy. That, however, turns out to be unnecessary when she finds Ted in his car—dead as a doornail. Detective Greg King assumes it's a suicide. Jill thinks it's murder. And if the holidays weren't stressful enough, a spoiled blonde wants to sue the city for breaking her heel. Jill has to act fast to solve this mess—before the other shoe drops…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on Wheels (A Tourist Trap Mystery Book 6)*



  






*A gourmet food truck runs smack into a killer’s appetite for murder in this small-town California cozy mystery by the New York Times bestselling author.*

The food truck craze has reached the charming coastal town of South Cove, California. But bookshop café owner Jill Gardner has her reservations about Kacey Austin and her gluten free dessert truck. The South Cove newcomer appears to have stolen her recipes—not to mention her man—from Jill’s best friend Sadie. And yet, even Jill has to admire Kacey’s positive attitude. Nothing’s going to stop the spirited young woman from speeding toward her dreams…until murder stops her in her tracks.

When Kacey turns up dead on the beach, suspicion immediately falls on Sadie. Could she really have been bitter enough to kill her achingly sweet rival? It’s up to Jill to clear her friends name and put the brakes on the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tell Me (Savannah Book 3)*



  






*A reporter and her cop fiancé dig into the shocking truth of a cold murder case in this Southern thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

The most hated woman in Savannah, Georgia, is about to be set free. Twenty years ago, beautiful Blondell O'Henry was convicted of murdering her eldest daughter, Amity, and wounding her two other children. Though she swore she was innocent, the prosecution insisted that Blondell did it all to be with her lover. But Blondell's son has now recanted his crucial testimony.

Reporter Nikki Gillette is determined to get the truth for her true crime book—as well as personal reasons. Amity was Nikki’s childhood friend. The night she died, Amity begged her to meet with her, insisting she had a secret to tell, but Nikki didn't go. Now Nikki's fiancé, Detective Pierce Reed, worries for her safety. Because somehow, the events of that tragic night connect to Nikki's own fractured family.Soon Nikki will discover what really happened two decades ago, but the answers may come too late to save her life. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Recycled Citizen: A Sarah Kelling Mystery (Sarah Kelling & Max Bittersohn Mysteries Series Book 7)*



  






*A “funny and exciting” mystery in the series featuring a husband-and-wife sleuthing team in Boston (Publishers Weekly).*

Boston and its suburbs are stuffed with Kellings, and the city is about to get one more. Sarah Kelling and her husband Max Bittersohn—a pair of amateur sleuths equally at home in back alleys as they are at black-tie balls—are about to have a baby. And if the child takes after his parents, he will be one of the cleverest infants in New England. But while Sarah is a month away from giving birth, she cannot let pregnancy slow her down—she has a murder to solve. A resident at one of Sarah’s Uncle Dolph’s homeless centers is found mugged and murdered on one of Boston’s seedier side streets. Someone at the shelter has been dealing drugs, and plans to frame Uncle Dolph for the murder. Now Sarah and Max must race to clear Dolph’s name, lest the newest Kelling arrive before his family honor can be restored.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blackbird: A Novel *



  






*Featured on the Lifetime and Netflix TV show You

A darkly compelling debut of an unusual bond between two killers*—*and the destruction left in their wake.*

A cold-blooded killer-for-hire, Edison North drifts across America from city to city, crime scene to crime scene, leaving behind a world in flames. But during a seemingly random stop at a fast food restaurant, Edison meets Christian, a young girl who mirrors his own sense of isolation and stink of "other." Though it's been a long time since he felt anything resembling a human connection, something about this desperately lonely child calls to him like a fallen nestling. Edison feels certain she deserves better. And while he is not convinced that he can give her that, he can teach her to fly on her own. So he takes her.

Thus begin the chronicles of Edison North—and his protégé. Weaving together past and present, Edison begins Christian's strange apprenticeship as Christian looks back upon her fractured upbringing and the training that made her into the killer she's become. What emerges is a savage—and ultimately tender—exploration of the unlikely bond between two outsiders: a fledgling assassin and the man who took her under his wing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Raja's Lost Treasure (A Richard Halliburton Adventure Book 2) *



  






An elite Reichswehr unit is crisscrossing India in the spring of 1922 on the hunt for a rumored treasure that would be enough to fund and ultimately reignite the war-starved German army. Join freshly-minted intelligence officer Richard Halliburton as he staves off assassins at sea, battles ferocious beasts in the jungle, braves the dangerous Khyber Pass, and explores an ancient Indian castle in search of a vast fortune—all while trying to stay one step ahead of the Reichswehr soldiers.

If you love the *Indiana Jones franchise, Clive Cussler,* or *Dan Brown,* you’re sure to enjoy this new archeological thriller series from award-winning author Garrett Drake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Uncharted (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 3)*



  






*When an old friend calls in a favor, Blake Brier has no choice but to accept.*

A runaway in over her head proves not what she seems. Brier must navigate _UNCHARTED_ waters if he's to bring her back alive.

The latest installment from _USA Today_ bestselling author L.T. Ryan & former Detective Gregory Scott, Blake Brier returns in the thrilling sequel to Unleashed.

*"A FIVE STAR story that grabs you immediately and you do not breathe until the book ends."*

When Blake Brier gets a call from FBI Special Agent Andrew Harrison asking for help, he's obligated to assist. Looking out for a family member in need whose daughter has run away, Harrison asks Brier if he can use his unofficial channels and unorthodox approach to bring this to resolution.

Brier agrees, but after arriving quickly finds there's a lot more going on in the sleepy New England town. If he's not careful, he might end up among the missing.

Lives hang in the balance as Brier's investigation guides him into uncharted territory. And if he's not careful, he may never find his way back.

*Uncharted pits Brier against a deadly adversary unlike any other he's faced.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Will Make You Smarter: 150 New Scientific Concepts to Improve Your Thinking*



  






*Featuring a foreword by David Brooks, This Will Make You Smarter presents brilliant—but accessible—ideas to expand every mind.*

_What scientific concept would improve everybody’s cognitive toolkit?_ This is the question John Brockman, publisher of Edge.org, posed to the world’s most influential thinkers. Their visionary answers flow from the frontiers of psychology, philosophy, economics, physics, sociology, and more. Surprising and enlightening, these insights will revolutionize the way you think about yourself and the world.

Contributors include:

Daniel Kahneman on the “focusing illusion”
Jonah Lehrer on controlling attention
Richard Dawkins on experimentation
Aubrey De Grey on conquering our fear of the unknown
Martin Seligman on the ingredients of well-being
Nicholas Carr on managing “cognitive load”
Steven Pinker on win-win negotiating
Daniel Goleman on understanding our connection to the natural world
Matt Ridley on tapping collective intelligence
Lisa Randall on effective theorizing
Brian Eno on “ecological vision”
J. Craig Venter on the multiple possible origins of life 
Helen Fisher on temperament
Sam Harris on the flow of thought
Lawrence Krauss on living with uncertainty


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dereliction of Duty: Johnson, McNamara, the Joint Chiefs of Staff*



  






*"The war in Vietnam was not lost in the field, nor was it lost on the front pages of the New York Times or the college campuses. It was lost in Washington, D.C." —H. R. McMaster (from the Conclusion)*

_Dereliction Of Duty_ is a stunning analysis of how and why the United States became involved in an all-out and disastrous war in Southeast Asia. Fully and convincingly researched, based on transcripts and personal accounts of crucial meetings, confrontations and decisions, it is the only book that fully re-creates what happened and why. McMaster pinpoints the policies and decisions that got the United States into the morass and reveals who made these decisions and the motives behind them, disproving the published theories of other historians and excuses of the participants.

A page-turning narrative, _Dereliction Of Duty_ focuses on a fascinating cast of characters: President Lyndon Johnson, Robert McNamara, General Maxwell Taylor, McGeorge Bundy and other top aides who deliberately deceived the Joint Chiefs of Staff, the U.S. Congress and the American public.

McMaster’s only book, _Dereliction of Duty_ is an explosive and authoritative new look at the controversy concerning the United States involvement in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dying of the Light: A Novel*



  






*In this unforgettable space opera, #1 New York Times bestselling author George R. R. Martin presents a chilling vision of eternal night—a volatile world where cultures clash, codes of honor do not exist, and the hunter and the hunted are often interchangeable.
*
A whisperjewel has summoned Dirk t’Larien to Worlorn, and a love he thinks he lost. But Worlorn isn’t the world Dirk imagined, and Gwen Delvano is no longer the woman he once knew. She is bound to another man, and to a dying planet that is trapped in twilight. Gwen needs Dirk’s protection, and he will do anything to keep her safe, even if it means challenging the barbaric man who has claimed her. But an impenetrable veil of secrecy surrounds them all, and it’s becoming impossible for Dirk to distinguish between his allies and his enemies. In this dangerous triangle, one is hurtling toward escape, another toward revenge, and the last toward a brutal, untimely demise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Foresight (Forgotten Space Book 1)*



  






*In the year 2050, Earth makes first contact. By 2052, the war is over. We lose.*

As a development platform for desperately needed advanced technology, the experimental starship Foresight is the greatest hope humankind has to flee the alien hordes. For test pilot Captain Nicholas Shepherd, the success of the program is even more personal. Successful completion means delivering his wife and son safely off-world and leaving the war behind for good. But when Foresight suffers a critical malfunction during her final scheduled flight, what should have been a minor setback becomes a major fight for survival.

With his family caught in the crossfire, Nicholas realizes that the flawed starship offers the best chance to escape. It isn’t long before even the frantic evacuation turns sideways, and he discovers that not only is the war harder to get away from than he thought, but Foresight is more than just a prototype.

Much, much more.

Joined by an unintended crew of survivors, Nicholas is about to embark on an impossible mission that will take them far beyond the outer reaches of space. If he fails, humankind won’t just be lost.

We’ll be completely erased.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forgotten Colony: The Complete Series (M.R. Forbes Box Sets)*



  






*GET ALL FIVE BOOKS IN THIS EPIC MILITARY SCI-FI ADVENTURE BY MILLION-COPY+ BESTSELLER M.R. FORBES!

The war is over. Earth is lost. Running is the only option.
It may already be too late.*

Caleb is a former Marine Raider and commander of the Vultures, a search and rescue team that's spent the last two years pulling high-value targets out of alien-ravaged cities and shipping them off-world.

When his new orders call for him to join forty-thousand survivors aboard the last starship out, he thinks his days of fighting are over. The Deliverance represents a fresh start and a chance to leave the war behind for good.

Except the war won't be as easy to escape as he thought.

And the colonists will need Caleb more than he ever imagined...

*INCLUDES:*

1. Deliverance
2. Deception
3. Desperation
4. Destruction
5. Declaration


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Solo: A Star Wars Story: Expanded Edition *



  






*Don’t miss the exclusive content in this thrilling adaptation of Solo: A Star Wars Story, with scenes from alternate versions of the script including Han Solo’s time in the Imperial Navy, Qi’ra’s past, the beginnings of the rebellion, and more!*

Though Han Solo has thrilled _Star Wars_ fans for decades, the notorious wisecracking scoundrel was chasing adventure and dodging trouble long before he walked into the cantina at Mos Eisley spaceport.

Young Han dreams of someday soaring into space at the helm of his own starship and leaving his home, the gritty industrial planet Corellia, far behind. But as long as he’s trapped in a life of poverty and crime—and under the thumb of the sinister Lady Proxima and her brutal street gang—reaching the distant stars seems impossible. When Han tries to escape with his girlfriend and partner-in-crime, Qi’ra, he makes it out—but she doesn’t. Desperate for a way to find his own offworld vessel and free her, Han enlists in the Imperial Navy—the last place for a rebellious loner who doesn’t play well with others.

When the Empire clips his wings, Han goes rogue and plunges into the shady world of smugglers, gamblers, and con artists. There he meets the charming and cunning high roller Lando Calrissian, makes an unlikely friend in a cantankerous Wookiee called Chewbacca, and first lays eyes on the _Millennium Falcon. _To snag his piece of the outlaw pie, Han joins a crew of pirates to pull off a risky heist. The stakes are high, the danger is great, and the odds are slim. But never tell Han Solo the odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mandalorian Armor: Star Wars Legends (The Bounty Hunter Wars) (Star Wars: The Bounty Hunter Wars Book 1) *



  






He's the most feared and successful bounty hunter in the galaxy. He is Boba Fett, and even the most hardened criminals tremble at his name. Now he faces the deadliest challenge of his infamous career--an all-out war against his most dangerous enemies.

As the Rebellion gathers force, Prince Xizor proposes a cunning plan to the Emperor and Darth Vader: smash the power of the Bounty Hunters Guild by turning its members against each other. Only the strongest and most ruthless will survive, and they can be used against the Rebellion. It's a job for the fiercely independent Boba Fett, who jumps at the chance to destroy his rivals. But Fett soon realizes the game is rigged, as he finds himself the target of murderous factions, criminal conspiracies, and the evil at the Empire's dark heart. Boba Fett has always finished first. And in this game, anything less is death.

Features a bonus section following the novel that includes a primer on the _Star Wars_ expanded universe, and over half a dozen excerpts from some of the most popular _Star Wars_ books of the last thirty years!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Salmon of Doubt: Hitchhiking the Galaxy One Last Time (Dirk Gently Book 3) *



  






*“A fitting eulogy to the master of wacky words and even wackier tales . . . Salmon leaves no doubt as to Adams’s lasting legacy.”—Entertainment Weekly*

With an introduction to the introduction by Terry Jones

Douglas Adams changed the face of science fiction with his cosmically comic novel _The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy_ and its classic sequels. Sadly for his countless admirers, he hitched his own ride to the great beyond much too soon. Culled posthumously from Adams’s fleet of beloved Macintosh computers, this selection of essays, articles, anecdotes, and stories offers a fascinating and intimate portrait of the multifaceted artist and absurdist wordsmith.

Join Adams on an excursion to climb Kilimanjaro . . . dressed in a rhino costume; peek into the private life of Genghis Khan—warrior and world-class neurotic; root for the harried author’s efforts to get a Hitchhiker movie off the ground in Hollywood; thrill to the further exploits of private eye Dirk Gently and two-headed alien Zaphod Beeblebrox. Though Douglas Adams is gone, he’s left us something very special to remember him by. Without a doubt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Homeland (The Legend of Drizzt Book 1) *



  






*Discover the origin story of one of the greatest heroes of the Realms—Drizzt Do’Urden—in this thrilling first installment of the Dark Elf Trilogy
*
Drow ranger Drizzt Do’Urden, first introduced in The Icewind Dale Trilogy, quickly became one of the fantasy genre’s standout characters. With _Homeland_, Salvatore pulls back the curtain to reveal the startling tale of how this hero came to be—how this one lone drow walked out of the shadowy depths of the Underdark; how he left behind an evil society and a family that wanted him dead.

As the third son of Mother Malice and weaponmaster Zaknafein, Drizzt Do’Urden is meant to be sacrificed to Lolth, the evil Spider Queen, per drow tradition. But with the unexpected death of his older brother, young Drizzt is spared—and, as a result, further ostracized by his family. As Drizzt grows older, developing his swordsmanship skills and studying at the Academy, he begins to realize that his idea of good and evil does not match up with those of his fellow drow. Can Drizzt stay true to himself in a such an unforgiving, unprincipled world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Virgin River*



  






*A Netflix Original Series!

Welcome back to Virgin River with the book that started it all…*

_*Wanted:* Midwife/nurse practitioner in Virgin River, population six hundred. Make a difference against a backdrop of towering California redwoods and crystal clear rivers. Rent-free cabin included._

When the recently widowed Melinda Monroe sees this ad, she quickly decides that the remote mountain town of Virgin River might be the perfect place to escape her heartache, and to reenergize the nursing career she loves. But her high hopes are dashed within an hour of arriving—the cabin is a dump, the roads are treacherous and the local doctor wants nothing to do with her. Realizing she’s made a huge mistake, Mel decides to leave town the following morning.

But a tiny baby abandoned on a front porch changes her plans…and former marine Jack Sheridan cements them into place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Scrying Game: A Psychic Detective Mystery (Witching Hour: Psychics Book 1)*



  






*Plagued with visions…*
When Willow Brown was seven, she had her first vision. Her death played out like a movie. Her second vision came along shortly after that when she predicted her father’s cancer diagnosis.

Her mother always wanted her to hide her gift away. That’s what she called it, a gift. To Willow, it was never a gift.

When her great aunt leaves Willow a house and a cat, she's forced back to her hometown to sort out the affairs. But it turns out Aunt Cora is a little less dead than anyone thought. The old psychic inhabits the body and mind of the cat—and she’s hellbent on teaching Willow how to properly use her psychic abilities.

But that's not the only trouble she encounters in Mossy Pointe, Florida.

Willow isn't in town ten minutes before she's thrust in the middle of a murder investigation—an investigation that puts her on a collision course with the vision she’s been running away from all her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert B. Parker's Angel Eyes (Spenser Book 47)*



  






*In the latest thriller featuring the legendary Boston PI, Spenser heads to the City of Angels to meet old friends and new enemies in a baffling missing person case that might shake Tinseltown to its core.*

Gabby Leggett left her Boston family with dreams of making it big as a model/actress in Hollywood. Two years later, she disappears from her apartment. Her family, former boyfriend, friends--and the police--have no idea where she is and no leads. Leggett's mother hires Spenser to find her, with help of his former apprentice, Zebulon Sixkill, now an L.A. private eye.

Spenser barely has time to unpack before the trail leads to a powerful movie studio boss, the Armenian mob, and a shadowy empowerment group some say might be a dangerous cult.

It's soon clear that Spenser and Sixkill may be outgunned this time, and series favorites Chollo and Bobby Horse ride to the rescue to provide backup. From the mansions of Beverly Hills to the lawless streets of a small California town, Spenser will need to watch his step. In Hollywood, all that glitters isn't gold. And not all those who wander are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Very Private Woman: The Life and Unsolved Murder of Presidential Mistress Mary Meyer*



  






*“Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil meets Camelot.”—Washington Post Book World*

In 1964, Mary Pinchot Meyer, the beautiful, rebellious, and intelligent ex-wife of a top CIA official, was killed on a quiet Georgetown towpath near her home. Mary Meyer was a secret mistress of President John F. Kennedy, whom she had known since private school days, and after her death, reports that she had kept a diary set off a tense search by her brother-in-law, newsman Ben Bradlee, and CIA spymaster James Jesus Angleton. But the only suspect in her murder was acquitted, and today her life and death are still a source of intense speculation, as Nina Burleigh reveals in her widely praised book, the first to examine this haunting story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mayhem: Unanswered Questions about the Tsarnaev Brothers, the US Government and the Boston Marathon Bombing *



  






*"Readable. Fascinating. Convincing." —Kirkus Reviews

"You may think you know this story, but until you read this book, you don't." —T. J. English, New York Times bestselling author

With the Supreme Court hearing new arguments this fall over whether Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev can be put to death, this thrilling and meticulously researched account is an eye opener for anyone with lingering questions about one of the most notorious acts of terrorism since 9/11*

Investigative journalist Michele R. McPhee reports the details and delivers the facts, piecing together the puzzle so readers are able to come to their own conclusions.

This page-turning narrative goes a long way toward answering questions that still linger about the notorious Boston Marathon bombing, such as: _Where were the bombs made? And what had been Tamerlan Tsarnaev's relationship to the FBI?_

_Mayhem_ casts a spotlight on the U.S. Government's relationship with the older Tsarnaev brother as his younger brother, Dzhokhar, will continue his efforts to have his death sentence commuted in October, just days after the Boston Marathon will be run for the first time since 2019.

The federal government may be forced to confirm a longstanding relationship with Tamerlan and its decision to shield him from investigation for the Sept. 11, 2011 ISIS-style triple murder of three friends.

As they infamously did with ****** Bulger, federal agents appear to have protected Tamerlan because of his value as a paid informant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Inugami Curse (Pushkin Vertigo Book 29)*



  






*A fiendish classic murder mystery, from one of Japan's greatest crime writers, featuring the country's best-loved detective*

In 1940s Japan, the wealthy head of the Inugami clan dies, and his family eagerly await the reading of the will. But no sooner are its strange details revealed than a series of bizarre, gruesome murders begins. Detective Kindaichi must unravel the clan's terrible secrets of forbidden liaisons, monstrous cruelty, and hidden identities to find the murderer, and lift the curse wreaking its bloody revenge on the Inugamis.

_The Inugami Curse_ is a fiendish, intricately plotted classic mystery from a giant of Japanese crime writing, starring the legendary detective Kosuke Kindaichi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stolen: An unputdownable, gripping domestic psychological thriller*



  






*‘TEN STARS!… Utterly fabulous… One of the best books I have ever read… You won't be able to put it down.’ NetGalley reviewer, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

You thought she was safe. You were wrong…*

Alex knows her daughter would never wander off in a strange place. So when her three-year-old vanishes from an idyllic beach wedding, Alex immediately believes the worst.

The hunt for Lottie quickly becomes a world-wide search, but it’s not long before suspicion falls on her mother. Why wasn’t she watching Lottie? 

Alex knows she’s not perfect, but she loves her child. And with all eyes on her, Alex fears they’ll never uncover the truth unless she takes matters into her own hands.

Who took Lottie Martini? And will she ever come home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*GLASS DOLLS an addictive crime thriller with a fiendish twist (Detective Dove Milson Book 1)*



  






*ONE OF THE MOST ELECTRIFYING THRILLERS YOU’LL READ THIS YEAR WITH A TWIST YOU WON'T SEE COMING.*

D. E. White's hotly anticipated _Glass Dolls_ is the utterly gripping new book starring Detective Dove Milson.

Detective Dove Milson is called out to a chilling murder scene by the coast. A teenage girl is found *murdered, encased in glass*.

The murder is a replica of the work of a serial killer known as *the Glass Doll murderer*, who entombed his victims in glass to watch them die. *He would be the prime suspect but . . .

HE'S ALREADY DEAD.*

The kicker?

*Dove's own niece was one of the original Glass Doll victims.*

When her other niece goes missing, it looks like *the copycat killer plans to repeat history* in more ways than one.

WILL SHE BE THE NEXT GLASS DOLL?

Time is running out. Dove must race to catch a killer before it’s too late. *Then a new lead tears a hole in the case.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rule of Law: A Novel (Dismas Hardy Book 18 )*




  






*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

In “master of the legal thriller” (Chicago Sun-Times) John Lescroart’s electrifying new novel, attorney Dismas Hardy is called to defend the least likely suspect of his career: his longtime, trusted assistant who is suddenly being charged as an accessory to murder.*

Dismas Hardy knows something is amiss with his trusted secretary, Phyllis. Her out-of-character behavior and sudden disappearances concern Hardy, especially when he learns that her convict brother—a man who had served twenty-five years in prison for armed robbery and attempted murder—has just been released.

Things take a shocking turn when Phyllis is suddenly arrested at work for allegedly being an accessory to the murder of Hector Valdez, a coyote who’d been smuggling women into this country from El Salvador and Mexico. That is, until recently, when he was shot to death—on the very same day that Phyllis first disappeared from work. The connection between Phyllis, her brother, and Hector’s murder is not something Dismas can easily understand, but if his cherished colleague has any chance of going free, he needs to put all the pieces together—and fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Basil's War: A WWII Spy Thriller *



  






*A British spy goes behind enemy lines to crack a secret code in this “highly entertaining World War II espionage thriller” (Seattle Times).*

Basil St. Florian is an accomplished agent in the British Army, tasked with dozens of dangerous missions for crown and country across the globe. But his current mission, going undercover in Nazi-occupied France during World War II, might be his toughest assignment yet. He will be searching for an ecclesiastic manuscript that doesn’t officially exist, one that genius professor Alan Turing believes may hold the key to a code that could prevent the death of millions and possibly even end the war.

St. Florian isn’t the classic British special agent with a stiff upper lip—he is a swashbuckling, whisky-drinking cynic and thrill-seeker who resents having to leave Vivien Leigh’s bed to set out on his crucial mission. Despite these proclivities, though, Basil’s Army superiors know he’s the best man for the job, carrying out his espionage with enough charm and quick wit to make any of his subjects lower their guards.

Action-packed and bursting with WWII-era intrigue (much of which has basis in fact), _Basil’s War_ is a classic espionage thriller from Pulitzer Prize-winning critic, essayist, and bestselling novelist Stephen Hunter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Double Life: A Novel*



  






*A riveting and sophisticated page-turner inspired by one of the most shocking true crimes in 20th century Britain: the Lord Lucan case.*

_“A better person would forgive him. A different sort of better person would have found him years ago.”_

Claire is a hardworking doctor leading a simple, quiet life in London. She is also the daughter of the most notorious murder suspect in the country, though no one knows it.

Nearly thirty years ago, while Claire and her brother slept upstairs, a brutal crime was committed in her family's townhouse. The next morning, her father's car was found abandoned near the English Channel, with bloodstains on the front seat. Her mother insisted she'd seen him in the house that night, but his powerful, privileged friends maintained his innocence. The first lord accused of murder in more than a century, he has been missing ever since.

When the police tell Claire they've found him, her carefully calibrated existence begins to fracture. She doesn't know if she's the daughter of a murderer or a wronged man, but Claire will soon learn how far she'll go to finally find the truth.

Loosely inspired by one of the most notorious unsolved crimes of the 20th century – the Lord Lucan case – _A Double Life_ is at once a riveting page-turner and a moving reflection on women and violence, trauma and memory, and class and privilege.

*Named a Must-Read by Entertainment Weekly, Bustle, O Magazine, BBC, CrimeReads, and PureWow*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Catwoman: Soulstealer (DC Icons Series)*



  






*Sizzling with action and suspense, #1 New York Times bestselling author SARAH J. MAAS delivers a coming-of-age Selina Kyle who will steal readers' hearts in a new, highly anticipated YA blockbuster: CATWOMAN!*

When the Bat's away, the Cat will play. It's time to see how many lives this cat really has.

Two years after escaping Gotham City's slums, Selina Kyle returns as the mysterious and wealthy Holly Vanderhees. She quickly discovers that with Batman off on a vital mission, Gotham City looks ripe for the taking.

Meanwhile, Luke Fox wants to prove that as Batwing he has what it takes to help people. He targets a new thief on the prowl who has teamed up with Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn. Together, they are wreaking havoc. This Catwoman is clever--she may be Batwing's undoing.

In this third DC Icons book, Selina is playing a desperate game of cat and mouse, forming unexpected friendships and entangling herself with Batwing by night and her devilishly handsome neighbor Luke Fox by day. But with a dangerous threat from the past on her tail, will she be able to pull off the heist that's closest to her heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stone Cold (Rob Stone Book 4)*



  






People go to Alaska to escape something. Rob Stone is escaping his past and the FBI. Until he can clear his name, he will use the two things Alaska has to hide - the wilderness and an understanding that everyone has their own reasons for being there. A chance meeting with a woman, a shared smile and Stone is ready to move on. But when someone tries to run Stone out of town things take an unexpected turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Eagle's Claw: A Novel of the Battle of Midway *



  






*In a riveting tale that picks up where To Wake the Giant left off, New York Times bestselling author Jeff Shaara transports us to the Battle of Midway in another masterpiece of military historical fiction.*

Spring 1942. The United States is reeling from the blow the Japanese inflicted at Pearl Harbor. But the Americans are determined to turn the tide. The key comes from Commander Joe Rochefort, a little known “code breaker” who cracks the Japanese military encryption. With Rochefort’s astonishing discovery, Admiral Chester Nimitz will know precisely what the Japanese are planning.

But the battle to counter those plans must still be fought.

From the American side, the shocking conflict is seen through the eyes of Rochefort and Admiral Nimitz, as well as fighter pilot Lieutenant Percy “Perk” Baker and Marine Gunnery Sergeant Doug Ackroyd.

On the Japanese side, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto is the mastermind. His key subordinates are Admiral Chuichi Nagumo, aging and infirm, and Admiral Tamon Yamaguchi, a firebrand who has no patience for Nagumo’s hesitation. Together, these two men must play out the chess game designed by Yamamoto, without any idea that the Americans are anticipating their every move on the sea and in the air.

Jeff Shaara recounts in electrifying detail what happens when these two sides finally meet, in what will be known ever after as one of the most definitive and heroic examples of combat ever seen. In _The Eagle’s Claw_, he recounts, with his trademark you-are-there immediacy and signature depth of research, one single battle that changed not only the outcome of a war but the course of our entire global history.

The story of Midway has been told many times, but never before like this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Widow's Strike (Pike Logan Thriller Book 4)*



  






*Taskforce operators Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill race to stop a global pandemic in this fast-paced thriller in the New York Times bestselling series.*

Invented by nature and genetically manipulated by man, a highly lethal virus has just fallen into the wrong hands. Angered by sanctions placed against its nuclear program, a rogue state is determined to release the virus. The only thing standing in its way is the extralegal counterterrorist unit known as the Taskforce.

But as they follow the trail of the virus across Southeast Asia to the United States, the Taskforce soon learns that the enemy they face may not be the enemy they should fear...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grover Cleveland: The American Presidents Series: The 22nd and 24th President, 1885-1889 and 1893-1897*



  






*A fresh look at the only president to serve nonconsecutive terms.*

Though often overlooked, Grover Cleveland was a significant figure in American presidential history. Having run for President three times and gaining the popular vote majority each time -- despite losing the electoral college in 1892 -- Cleveland was unique in the line of nineteenth-century Chief Executives.

In this book, presidential historian Henry F. Graff revives Cleveland's fame, explaining how he fought to restore stature to the office in the wake of several weak administrations. Within these pages are the elements of a rags-to-riches story as well as an account of the political world that created American leaders before the advent of modern media.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Madhouse at the End of the Earth: The Belgica's Journey into the Dark Antarctic Night*



  






*The “exquisitely researched and deeply engrossing” (The New York Times) true survival story of an early polar expedition that went terribly awry—with the ship frozen in ice and the crew trapped inside for the entire sunless, Antarctic winter

“The energy of the narrative never flags. . . . Sancton has produced a thriller.”—The Wall Street Journal*
In August 1897, the young Belgian commandant Adrien de Gerlache set sail for a three-year expedition aboard the good ship Belgica with dreams of glory. His destination was the uncharted end of the earth: the icy continent of Antarctica.

But de Gerlache’s plans to be first to the magnetic South Pole would swiftly go awry. After a series of costly setbacks, the commandant faced two bad options: turn back in defeat and spare his men the devastating Antarctic winter, or recklessly chase fame by sailing deeper into the freezing waters. De Gerlache sailed on, and soon the Belgica was stuck fast in the icy hold of the Bellingshausen Sea. When the sun set on the magnificent polar landscape one last time, the ship’s occupants were condemned to months of endless night. In the darkness, plagued by a mysterious illness and besieged by monotony, they descended into madness.

In _Madhouse at the End of the Earth,_ Julian Sancton unfolds an epic story of adventure and horror for the ages. As the Belgica’s men teetered on the brink, de Gerlache relied increasingly on two young officers whose friendship had blossomed in captivity: the expedition’s lone American, Dr. Frederick Cook—half genius, half con man—whose later infamy would overshadow his brilliance on the Belgica; and the ship’s first mate, soon-to-be legendary Roald Amundsen, even in his youth the storybook picture of a sailor. Together, they would plan a last-ditch, nearly certain-to-fail escape from the ice—one that would either etch their names in history or doom them to a terrible fate at the ocean’s bottom.

Drawing on the diaries and journals of the Belgica’s crew and with exclusive access to the ship’s logbook, Sancton brings novelistic flair to a story of human extremes, one so remarkable that even today NASA studies it for research on isolation for future missions to Mars. Equal parts maritime thriller and gothic horror, _Madhouse at the End of the Earth _is an unforgettable journey into the deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nazi Officer's Wife: How One Jewish Woman Survived The Holocaust *



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller*

Edith Hahn was an outspoken young woman in Vienna when the Gestapo forced her into a ghetto and then into a slave labor camp. When she returned home months later, she knew she would become a hunted woman and went underground. With the help of a Christian friend, she emerged in Munich as Grete Denner. There she met Werner Vetter, a Nazi Party member who fell in love with her. Despite Edith's protests and even her eventual confession that she was Jewish, he married her and kept her identity a secret.

In wrenching detail, Edith recalls a life of constant, almost paralyzing fear. She tells how German officials casually questioned the lineage of her parents; how during childbirth she refused all painkillers, afraid that in an altered state of mind she might reveal something of her past; and how, after her husband was captured by the Soviets, she was bombed out of her house and had to hide while drunken Russian soldiers raped women on the street.

Despite the risk it posed to her life, Edith created a remarkable record of survival. She saved every document, as well as photographs she took inside labor camps. Now part of the permanent collection at the Holocaust Memorial Museum in Washington, D.C., these hundreds of documents, several of which are included in this volume, form the fabric of a gripping new chapter in the history of the Holocaust—complex, troubling, and ultimately triumphant.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*To the Last Man: The Home Guard in War & Popular Culture*



  






*This historical study of the UK’s WWII homeland defense service dispels the propaganda and pop culture myths to reveal its true wartime role.*

In 1940, Britain formed an armed citizen militia to act as the first line of defense in case of Nazi invasion—an essential, if suicidal, mission intended to buy time for the organization of regular forces. Officially, they were the Home Guard. Later, a British sitcom that ran for nearly a decade in the 60s and 70s dubbed them _Dad’s Army_. That show contributed to a distorted perception of the Home Guard that persists today. But as Malcolm Atkin reveals in this thought-provoking book, the Home Guard’s image was manipulated from its earliest days.

Sifting through official documents and contemporary histories, as well as stories, artwork and poetry of the era, and comparing these with postwar films and histories, Atkin explores how the myths of the Home Guard arose and were exploited. He also shows how the strong sense of gallows-humor amongst its volunteers—which fits in with a long tradition of self-deprecating humor in the British army—was taken out of context and became the basis of the TV series.

_To the Last Man_ strips back the myths, analyzing how the modern perception has evolved. The result is a new, gritty, and sometimes shocking appreciation of the role that the Home Guard was expected to play in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Child Without a Shadow: A Memoir of a Holocaust Survivor and a World Famous Doctor *



  






*The moving story of Professor Shaul Harel’s life from darkness to light, from Holocaust survivor to world expert in pediatric neurology and child development.*

This is the story of Prof. Shaul Harel, formerly Charlie Hilsberg, who lost his shadow in 1942 at only five years old, when he was separated from his family and surroundings and saved from the furnaces of Auschwitz by the Belgian resistance.

This book reveals his story, from his time as a “hidden child” in France and Belgium during the Holocaust, through his experiences in orphanages, his immigration to Israel, the serious injury he sustained in his military service, the choice to study medicine, and lastly the mark he has made in the field of pediatric neurology and child development in Israel and in the world.

A story of overcoming impossible trauma and reaching professional and personal success against all odds. The book channels a universal message of survival, optimism, and hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Battle of Korsun-Cherkassy: The Encirclement and Breakout of Army Group South, 1944 (Die Wehrmacht im Kampf) *



  






*A primary source account of the WWII Battle of Korsun-Cherkassy written by a Nazi commander who survived the Soviet victory.*

In 1943, the tide began to turn against Germany on the Eastern Front. Their summer offensive, Operation Citadel, was a failure. The Red Army’s Dnieper-Carpathian Offensive was pushing back on Germany’s Army Group South in a war of attrition. By October, Kiev was liberated, and the Soviets had reached the Dnieper River in Ukraine.

After sudden attacks by the 1st and 2nd Ukrainian Fronts, the Russians achieved a major encirclement of six German divisions, a total of 60,000 soldiers, in a pocket near the Dnieper River. A dramatic weeks-long battle ensued. After a failed attempt led by Erich von Manstein to break into the pocket from the outside, the trapped German forces focused their efforts on escape. Abandoning equipment and wounded soldiers, the survivors rejoined the surrounding panzer divisions.

Beginning with the German retreat to the Dnieper in 1943, Generalleutnant von Vormann chronicles the battle and describes the psychological effects of the brutal combat. As one of the few primary source materials that exists on the subject, this volume is of significant historical interest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Arctic Homestead: The True Story of One Family's Survival and Courage in the Alaskan Wilds*



  






In 1973, Norma Cobb, her husband Lester and the their five children, the oldest of whom was nine years old and the youngest, twins, barely one, pulled up stakes in the lower 48 and headed north to Alaska to follow a pioneer dream of claiming land under the Homestead Act. The only land available lay north of Fairbanks near the Arctic Circle where grizzlies outnumbered humans twenty to one. In addition to fierce winters and predatory animals, the Alaskan frontier drew the more unsavory elements of society's fringes. From the beginning, the Cobbs found themselves pitted in a life or death feud with unscrupulous neighbors who would rob from new settlers, attempt to burn them out, shoot them and jump their claim.

The Cobbs were chechakos, tenderfeet, in a lost land that consumed even toughened settlers. Everything, including their "civilized" past, conspired to defeat them. They constructed a cabin--and first snow collapsed the roof. They built too near the creek and spring breakup threatened to flood them out. Bears prowled the nearby woods, stalking the children and Lester Cobb would leave for months at a time in search of work.

But through it all, they survived on the strength of Norma Cobb--a woman whose love for her family knew no bounds and whose courage in the face of mortal danger is an inspiration to us all. _Arctic Homestead_ is her story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into Thin Air *



  






*#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER* • *"A harrowing tale of the perils of high-altitude climbing, a story of bad luck and worse judgment and of heartbreaking heroism." —PEOPLE*

A bank of clouds was assembling on the not-so-distant horizon, but journalist-mountaineer Jon Krakauer, standing on the summit of Mt. Everest, saw nothing that "suggested that a murderous storm was bearing down." He was wrong. The storm, which claimed five lives and left countless more--including Krakauer's--in guilt-ridden disarray, would also provide the impetus for _Into Thin Air_, Krakauer's epic account of the May 1996 disaster.

By writing _Into Thin Air_, Krakauer may have hoped to exorcise some of his own demons and lay to rest some of the painful questions that still surround the event. He takes great pains to provide a balanced picture of the people and events he witnessed and gives due credit to the tireless and dedicated Sherpas. He also avoids blasting easy targets such as Sandy Pittman, the wealthy socialite who brought an espresso maker along on the expedition. Krakauer's highly personal inquiry into the catastrophe provides a great deal of insight into what went wrong. But for Krakauer himself, further interviews and investigations only lead him to the conclusion that his perceived failures were directly responsible for a fellow climber's death. Clearly, Krakauer remains haunted by the disaster, and although he relates a number of incidents in which he acted selflessly and even heroically, he seems unable to view those instances objectively. In the end, despite his evenhanded and even generous assessment of others' actions, he reserves a full measure of vitriol for himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Martian Chronicles*



  






_Mars was a distant shore, and the men spread upon it in waves... Each wave different, and each wave stronger.

The Martian Chronicles_

Ray Bradbury is a storyteller without peer, a poet of the possible, and, indisputably, one of America's most beloved authors. In a much celebrated literary career that has spanned six decades, he has produced an astonishing body of work: unforgettable novels, including _Fahrenheit 451_ and _Something Wicked This Way Comes;_ essays, theatrical works, screenplays and teleplays; _The Illustrated Mein, Dandelion Wine, The October Country,_ and numerous other superb short story collections. But of all the dazzling stars in the vast Bradbury universe, none shines more luminous than these masterful chronicles of Earth's settlement of the fourth world from the sun.

Bradbury's Mars is a place of hope, dreams and metaphor-of crystal pillars and fossil seas-where a fine dust settles on the great, empty cities of a silently destroyed civilization. It is here the invaders have come to despoil and commercialize, to grow and to learn -first a trickle, then a torrent, rushing from a world with no future toward a promise of tomorrow. The Earthman conquers Mars ... and then is conquered _by_ it, lulled by dangerous lies of comfort and familiarity, and enchanted by the lingering glamour of an ancient, mysterious native race.

Ray Bradbury's _The Martian Chronicles_ is a classic work of twentieth-century literature whose extraordinary power and imagination remain undimmed by time's passage. In connected, chronological stories, a true grandmaster once again enthralls, delights and challenges us with his vision and his heart-starkly and stunningly exposing in brilliant spacelight our strength, our weakness, our folly, and our poignant humanity on a strange and breathtaking world where humanity does not belong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Accidental Alchemist (An Accidental Alchemist Mystery, 1)*



  






*Agatha Christie meets Stranger Things in this award-winning mystery.*

A chance for a new beginning in Portland, Oregon. A stowaway from Paris who’s slowly turning to stone. And an alchemical mystery neither can refuse.

Unpacking her belongings in her new fixer-upper house, alchemist Zoe Faust discovers a stowaway. Dorian is a living, breathing gargoyle―not to mention a master of French cuisine―and he needs Zoe's expertise to unlock the secrets of a centuries-old text that may save his life.

Zoe is trying to put her old life behind her, but how can she say no to her new friend who’s turning to stone?

Love quirky and humorous mysteries, mischievous gargoyles, and a cast of friends you’ll want to join for a cup of tea?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The King's Justice (A Stanton and Barling Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A murder that defies logic—and a killer on the loose.*

England, 1176. Aelred Barling, esteemed clerk to the justices of King Henry II, is dispatched from the royal court with his young assistant, Hugo Stanton, to investigate a brutal murder in a village outside York.

The case appears straightforward. A suspect is under lock and key in the local prison, and the angry villagers are demanding swift justice. But when more bodies are discovered, certainty turns to doubt—and amid the chaos it becomes clear that nobody is above suspicion.

Facing growing unrest in the village and the fury of the lord of the manor, Stanton and Barling find themselves drawn into a mystery that defies logic, pursuing a killer who evades capture at every turn.

Can they solve the riddle of who is preying upon the villagers? And can they do it without becoming prey themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Summer of the Danes (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 18 )*



  






*The twelfth-century Welsh monk is caught up in civil war and captured by Danish mercenaries, in the Silver Dagger Award–winning medieval mystery series.*

In the summer of 1144, a strange calm has settled over England. The armies of King Stephen and the Empress Maud, the two royal cousins contending for the throne, have temporarily exhausted each other. On the whole, Brother Cadfael considers peace a blessing. Still, a little excitement never comes amiss to a former soldier, and Cadfael is delighted to accompany a friend on a mission of diplomacy to his native Wales.

But shortly after their arrival, the two monks are caught up in another royal feud. The Welsh prince Owain Gwynedd has banished his brother Cadwaladr, accusing him of the treacherous murder of an ally. The reckless Cadwaladr has retaliated by landing an army of Danish mercenaries, poised to invade Wales. As the two armies teeter on the brink of bloody civil war, Cadfael is captured by the Danes and must navigate the brotherly quarrel that threatens to plunge an entire kingdom into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vanishing Box (The Magic Men Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*A magician plays detective when a show girl is murdered in an English resort town in this historical mystery by the Edgar Award-winning author.*

_Brighton, England, 1953_. Over the holiday season, Max Mephisto and his daughter Ruby are headlining a variety show at the Brighton Hippodrome. Landing a gig at the city’s biggest theater is a major achievement, and only slightly marred by the less-than-savory supporting act: a tableau show of naked “living statues.” But when one of the girls goes missing and turns up dead not long after, Max and Ruby realize there’s something far more sinister than obscenity afoot in the theater.

Max’s good friend DI Edgar Stephens is on the case. As he searches for the killer, he begins to suspect that the girl’s fatal vanishing act may be related to another case—the death of a local florist. But just as he’s narrowing in on the missing link, Ruby goes missing, and he and Max must reach deep into their bag of tricks to find her before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Boiled Over (A Maine Clambake Mystery Book 2)*



  






For Julia Snowden, the Founder's Day summer celebration in Busman's Harbor, Maine, means helping her family's clambake company to prepare an authentic taste of New England seafood. Any Mainer will tell you that a real clambake needs wood for the fire . . . so why is there a foot sticking out of the oven?
The townspeople want to pin the murder of the RV park owner on Cabe Stone, a new employee of the Snowden Family Clambake Company--who bolted from the crime scene and disappeared. Julia knows having another murder associated with her family's business is a recipe for disaster . . . but who is the killer? Cooking up a proper investigation doesn't leave much time for the rest of Julia's life, and this is one killer who'll do anything to stop her from digging up clues . . .

*Includes Traditional Maine Clambake Recipes!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thunder Bay: A Rebecca Connolly Thriller*



  






*Stoirm Island’s secrets are worth killing for in this immersive, unrelenting thriller for readers of All the Missing Girls and Neon Prey—"this crime novel has it all" (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

When reporter Rebecca Connolly gets a tip that suspected murderer Roddie Drummond will be returning to the island of Stoirm, she smells a story. Though never convicted in the death of his girlfriend Mhairi fifteen years earlier, Drummond is still guilty in the eyes of many islanders, and his return for his mother’s funeral is sure to stir up old resentments, hatreds, possibly even violence. Rebecca has another reason for going to Stoirm. Her own father came from there, but he never went back, and he always refused to speak of it or say what drove him away.

Defying her editor, Rebecca joins forces with local photographer Chazz Wymark to dig into the mystery surrounding Mhairi's death and her unexplained last words, “Thunder Bay”—the secluded spot on the west coast of the island where, according to local lore, the souls of the dead set off into the afterlife. When a string of violent events erupts across the island, Rebecca discovers the power of secrets, and she must decide what to bury, and what to bring into the light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sleeper Lies*



  






*ONE WINDOW, THREE LIES*
I step forward, breathing fast. Movement. I force myself to take another step. I think about all of it, all of the deaths and all of the accidents and all of the pain. And I know what I need to do.

*ONE WINDOW*
It’s March 2018, and the country is covered in snow. Roads are impassable, shops are running out of food, and official advice is to stay indoors. Marianne lives on her own and works from home, so this isn’t a problem. Until she wakes one morning in her house in the middle of nowhere and finds footprints trailing all across her garden. Half-asleep, she is at first curious. Then she realises the footprints stop at her bedroom window, and curiosity gives way to unease. Who was looking in at her, while she was asleep?

*THREE LIES*
As the big freeze worsens and the stalker begins to leave disturbing mementoes, Marianne’s thoughts go back two decades to the schoolyard outburst that tore her childhood apart. Old feuds resurface, and the mystery of her mother’s death is pulled back into focus. Marianne begins to see patterns – is there a link between her stalker and the true crime story she’s been obsessively researching, or does the answer lie closer to home?

*24 DAYS*
In the end, 24 days is all it takes for everything to come crashing down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nest *



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author Terry Goodkind reinvents the thriller with a provocative, page-turning walk among evil.*

Kate Bishop thought she was an ordinary woman living and working in Chicago. But when she unexpectedly finds herself in the middle of a police investigation into a brutal murder, Kate makes a shocking discovery: she has the ability to identify killers just by looking into their eyes.

Trying to grasp the implications of this revelation, Kate is drawn deep into a world of terror. She is tracked down by Jack Raines, a mysterious author with shadowy connections to those who share her ability. He tells Kate that her unique vision also makes her a target, and only he can help her.

Now, hot on Jack and Kate’s heels are a force of super-predators, vicious and bloodthirsty killers who will stop at nothing until Kate is dead. But even as she fights for her life, Kate still isn’t sure if Jack is really her salvation, or another killer coming to slaughter her.

An explosive mix of action and suspense, _Nest_ is a landmark new novel from worldwide bestselling author Terry Goodkind, and a complete reinvention of the contemporary thriller. Travel with Goodkind on a dangerous journey to the back alleys of the darknet, to the darkest corners of our minds, and to the very origins of what it is to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Columbus Affair: A Novel (with bonus short story The Admiral's Mark)*



  






*A family’s secret, a ruthless fanatic, and a covert arm of the American government—all are linked by a single puzzling possibility:

What if everything we know about the discovery of America was a lie? What if that lie was designed to hide the secret of why Columbus sailed in 1492? And what if that 500-year-old secret could violently reshape the modern political world?*

Pulitzer Prize–winning investigative journalist Tom Sagan has written hard-hitting articles from hot spots around the world. But when one of his stories from the Middle East is exposed as a fraud, his professional reputation crashes and burns. Now he lives in virtual exile—haunted by bad decisions and a shocking truth he can never prove: that his downfall was a deliberate act of sabotage by an unknown enemy. But before Sagan can end his torment with the squeeze of a trigger, fate intervenes in the form of an enigmatic stranger. This stranger forces Sagan to act—and his actions attract the attention of the Magellan Billet, a top-secret corps of the United States Justice Department that deals with America’s most sensitive investigations. Sagan suddenly finds himself caught in an international incident, the repercussions of which will shudder not only Washington, D.C., but also Jerusalem. Coaxed into a deadly cat-and-mouse game, unsure who’s friend and who’s foe, Sagan is forced to Vienna, Prague, then finally into the Blue Mountains of Jamaica—where his survival hinges on his rewriting everything we know about Christopher Columbus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Timekeepers: How the World Became Obsessed with Time*



  






*By the bestselling author of Just My Type: a “thoroughly enjoyable and illuminating” journey into the concept of time “stuffed with fascinating material” (Observer, UK).*

_Timekeepers_ is a book about our obsession with time and our desire to measure it, control it, sell it, film it, perform it, immortalize it and make it meaningful. In this fascinating, anecdotal exploration, award-winning author Simon Garfield has two simple intentions: to tell some illuminating stories, and to ask whether we have all gone completely nuts.

Here, Garfield explores the nature of time through stories such as: the Beatles learning to be brilliant in an hour and a half; an Englishman arriving back from Calcutta, refusing to adjust his watch; Beethoven’s symphonic wishes being ignored; a US Senator’s speech that goes for 25 hours; the horrors of war frozen at the click of a camera; a woman who designs a ten-hour clock and reinvents the calendar; Roger Bannister living out the same four minutes over a lifetime; and a who prince attempts to stop time in its tracks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rome's Third Samnite War, 298–290 BC: The Last Stand of the Linen Legion*



  






*A compelling account of alliances, animosities, and ancient warfare in central Italy.*

The Third Samnite War was a crucial episode in the early history of Rome. Upon its outcome rested mastery of central Italy, and the independent survival of both Rome and the Samnites. Determined to resist aggressive Roman expansion, the Samnites forged a powerful alliance with the Senones (a tribe of Italian Gauls), Etruscans, and Umbrians. The result was eight years of hard campaigning, brutal sieges, and bitter battles that stretched Rome to the limit. The desperate nature of the struggle is illustrated by the ritual self-sacrifice (devotio) by the Roman consul Publius Decimus Mus at the Battle of Sentinum (295 BC), which restored the resolve of the wavering Roman troops, and by the Samnite Linen Legion at the Battle of Aquilonia (393 BC), each man of which was bound by a sacred oath to conquer or die on the battlefield.

Mike Roberts, who has travelled the Italian landscape upon which these events played out, mines the sources—which are more reliable, he argues, than for Rome’s previous wars—to produce a compelling narrative of this momentous conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood & Mistletoe: The History of the Druids in Britain*



  






*The acclaimed author of Witches, Druids, and King Arthur presents a “lucid, open-minded” cultural history of the Druids as part of British identity (Terry Jones).*

Crushed by the Romans in the first century A.D., the ancient Druids of Britain left almost no reliable evidence behind. Historian Ronald Hutton shows how this lack of definite information has allowed succeeding British generations to reimagine, reinterpret, and reinvent the Druids. Hutton’s captivating book is the first to encompass two thousand years of Druid history and to explore the evolution of English, Scottish, and Welsh attitudes toward the forever ambiguous figures of the ancient Celtic world.

Druids have been remembered at different times as patriots, scientists, philosophers, or priests. Sometimes portrayed as corrupt, bloodthirsty, or ignorant, they were also seen as fomenters of rebellion. Hutton charts how the Druids have been written in and out of history, archaeology, and the public consciousness for some 500 years, with particular focus on the romantic period, when Druids completely dominated notions of British prehistory. Sparkling with legends and images, filled with new perspectives on ancient and modern times, this fascinating cultural study reveals Druids as catalysts in British history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Women of the Revolution: Bravery and Sacrifice on the Southern Battlefields *



  






*A fascinating account of the women who contributed to the Revolutionary War—both patriots and loyalists—at specific battles in the Carolinas.*

Each of the Southern Revolutionary battlefields holds the history of soldiers and legends of women. From the wooded slopes of Kings Mountain to the fields of Cowpens, to the lesser-known sites like Fishing Creek and Hanging Rock, author Robert M. Dunkerly uncovers the stories and legends surrounding the women who were caught up in the struggle. This book serves not only as a study of the battles, but also as a chronicle of the experiences of women in the eighteenth century. Some were camp followers attached to the armies, while others were civilians caught in the line of fire. Women were present on nearly every battlefield, and their stories are told here for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Reckoning *



  






*New York Times Bestseller: “A historical overview of the auto industry in the United States and Japan [and] the gradual decline of U.S. manufacturing” (Library Journal).*
After generations of creating high-quality automotive products, American industrialists began losing ground to the Japanese auto industry in the decades after World War II. David Halberstam, with his signature precision and absorbing narrative style, traces this power shift by delving into the boardrooms and onto the factory floors of the America’s Ford Motor Company and Japan’s Nissan. Different in every way—from their reactions to labor problems to their philosophies and leadership styles—the two companies stand as singular testaments to the challenges brought by the rise of the global economy.

From the Pulitzer Prize–winning author of _The Fifties_ and _The Coldest Winter_, and filled with intriguing vignettes about Henry Ford, Lee Iacocca, and other visionary industrial leaders, _The Reckoning_ remains a powerful and enlightening story about manufacturing in the modern age, and how America fell woefully behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hoover: An Extraordinary Life in Extraordinary Times *



  






*The definitive biography of Herbert Hoover, one of the most remarkable Americans of the twentieth century—a wholly original account that will forever change the way Americans understand the man, his presidency, his battle against the Great Depression, and their own history.*

An impoverished orphan who built a fortune. A great humanitarian. A president elected in a landslide and then resoundingly defeated four years later. Arguably the father of both New Deal liberalism and modern conservatism, Herbert Hoover lived one of the most extraordinary American lives of the twentieth century. Yet however astonishing, his accomplishments are often eclipsed by the perception that Hoover was inept and heartless in the face of the Great Depression.

Now, Kenneth Whyte vividly recreates Hoover’s rich and dramatic life in all its complex glory. He follows Hoover through his Iowa boyhood, his cutthroat business career, his brilliant rescue of millions of lives during World War I and the 1927 Mississippi floods, his misconstrued presidency, his defeat at the hands of a ruthless Franklin Roosevelt, his devastating years in the political wilderness, his return to grace as Truman's emissary to help European refugees after World War II, and his final vindication in the days of Kennedy's "New Frontier." Ultimately, Whyte brings to light Hoover’s complexities and contradictions—his modesty and ambition, his ruthlessness and extreme generosity—as well as his profound political legacy.

_Hoover: An Extraordinary Life in Extraordinary Times_ is the epic, poignant story of the deprived boy who, through force of will, made himself the most accomplished figure in the land, and who experienced a range of achievements and failures unmatched by any American of his, or perhaps any, era. Here, for the first time, is the definitive biography that fully captures the colossal scale of Hoover’s momentous life and volatile times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting in Normandy: The German Army from D-Day to Villers-Bocage*



  






The Allied landings on the Normandy beaches in June 1944 were brilliantly executed but proved to be just the opening phase of a desperately fought battle. The German Army responded to the invasion with as much ferocity and force as it could muster, and turned the struggle into a brutal and prolonged campaign. These in-depth reports by German commanders given the task of turning the tables on the invaders is crucial to a full understanding of the battle for Normandy. The accounts David Isby has selected, all written soon after the war's close for American military intelligence, cover German attempts to stem the invasion, dramatic defensive battles in the Norman countryside and attempts to implement a series of counterattacks. This vital source material presents the German perspective on the fighting, from regimental to corps level, and graphically illustrates the wealth of problems faced by an army on the very brink of destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Story of Chaplain Kapaun, Patriot Priest of the Korean Conflict*



  






*Emil Joseph Kapaun* (1916–1951) was a Roman Catholic priest and United States Army captain who served as a United States Army chaplain during World War II and the Korean War. Kapaun was a chaplain in the Burma Theater of World War II, then served again as a chaplain with the U.S. Army in Korea, where he was captured. He died in a prisoner of war camp.
In 1993, Pope John Paul II declared him a Servant of God, the first stage on the path to canonization.
In 2013, Kapaun posthumously received the Medal of Honor for his actions in Korea. He is the ninth American military chaplain Medal of Honor recipient.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Metaplanetary: A Novel of Interplanetary Civil War *



  






Once or twice in a score of years, the boundlessly inventive realm of speculative fiction reveals a vision of tomorrow that dwarfs everything that came before. These are the dreams of the Asimovs and the Heinleins, the Bears and the Brins. Now Tony Daniel brilliantly dreams the future -- and reinvents humanity itself -- in an epic chronicle of civil war and transcendence that plays out on an enormous stage encompassing the solar system in its entirety -- its asteroids, its comets, and all its people, transmuted into astounding forms and living astonishing lives.

Metaplanetary
The human race has extended itself into the far reaches of our solar system -- and, in doing so, has developed into something remarkable and diverse and perhaps transcendent. The inner system of the Met -- with its worlds connected by a vast living network of cables -- is supported by the repression and enslavement of humanity's progeny, nanotechnological artificial intelligences -- beings whom the tyrant Amés has declared non-human. There is tolerance and sanctuary in the outer system beyond the Jovian frontier. Yet few of the oppressed ever make it post the dictator's well-patrolled boundaries.

But the longing for freedom cannot be denied, whatever the risk.A priest of the mystical religion called the Greentree Way senses catastrophe approaching. A vision foretells that the future of our bitterly divided solar system rests in the hands of a mysterious man of destiny and doom who has vanished into the backwater of the Met in search of his lost love. But the priest is not the only one who grasps this man's importance. The despot Am$eacute;s is after the some quarry -- and until now there has been no power in the inner solar system willing to oppose Amés and his fearsome minions.

But now a line has been drawn of Neptune's moon Triton. Roger Sherman, a retired military commander from Earth's West Point and a Greentree ally, will not let Amés prevail. Though dwarfed by the strength and wealth of the Met, the cosmos under Sherman's jurisdiction will remain free at all cost -- though defiance will ensure the unspeakable onslaught of the dictator Amés's wrath -- a rage that will soon ravage the solar system. A rage that will plunge all of humankind into the fury of total war.

With _Metaplanetary,_ author Tony Daniel fulfills the great promise of his critically acclaimed earlier works. A new master has reached for the stars, with a stunning speculative masterwork of enormous scope and conceptual daring -- an adventure of grand victories and horrific villainy, both human and meta-human alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Raven Cursed (Jane Yellowrock Book 4)*



  






Jane Yellowrock is a shape-shifting skinwalker and vampire hunter for hire. But lately instead of just slaying vampires, she's been working for them.


The vampires of Asheville, North Carolina, want to establish their own clan, but since they owe loyalty to Leo Pellissier, the Master of the City of New Orleans--and Jane's boss--they must work out the terms with him. To come up with an equitable solution, Leo sends an envoy with the best bodyguard money can buy: Jane Yellowrock.


But when a group of local campers is attacked by something supernatural, Jane goes from escort to investigator. It's up to her to keep peace in the region, and unless she wants to face up to very angry vampire Master, Jane will have to work overtime to find the killer. It's a good thing she's worth every penny


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anno Dracula 1999: Daikaiju*



  






*The new novel in the acclaimed alternate history vampire series from Kim Newman.
"Compulsory reading... glorious" Neil Gaiman on Anno Dracula*

It is the eve of the new millennium, and the vampire princess Christina Light is throwing a party in Daikaiju Plaza - a building in the shape of a giant mechanical dragon - in Tokyo, attended by the leaders of the worlds of technology, finance, culture and innovation.

After a century overshadowed by the malign presence of Dracula, Christina decrees the inauguration of an Age of Light. The world is connected as never before by technology, and conquests have been made in cyberspace that mark out new nations of the living and the undead.

But the party is crashed by less enlightened souls, intent on ensuring that the brave new world dies before it can come to fruition. The distinguished guests are held hostage by cyberpunk terrorists, yakuza assassins and Transylvanian mercenaries. Vampire schoolgirl Nezumi - sword-wielding agent of the Diogenes Club - finds herself alone, pitted against the world's deadliest creatures. Thrown out of the party, she must fight her way back up through a building that seems designed to destroy her in a thousand ways. Can Nezumi survive past midnight? Can the hopes of a shining world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Wrath of Khan: Movie Tie-in Novelization (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 7) *



  






*Prepare yourself for warp-10 excitement!*

The Galaxy's ultimate future is in the hands of James Kirk, Mr. Spock, and the indomitable crew of the _Enterprise._
The Galaxy's ultimate weapon is in the hands of the evil Khan and his followers.
A battle that will shake the universe cannot be avoided...And the ultimate adventure is about to begin!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Strangers From The Sky (Star Trek: The Original Series)*



  






*The planets Earth and Vulcan experience a mysterious first contact in this fascinating Star Trek novel featuring the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise.*

Years before the formal first contact between Earth and another planet’s inhabitants, a Vulcan space vessel crash landed in the South Pacific, forcing humanity to decide whether to offer the hand of friendship, or the fist of war. Complicating matters is a second visitation: a group of people from two hundred years in the future, who serve on a starship called _Enterprise._

Discover the astonishing truth about this heretofore unknown first contact and the nightmares that plague Admiral James T. Kirk. Dreams of his dead comrades, of his earliest days aboard the U.S.S. _Enterprise_, and of a forgotten past in which he somehow changed the course of history and destroyed the Federation before it began.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ex Machina (Star Trek: The Original Series)*



  






*An intense “missing” tale from the beginning of the Star Trek movie era, when the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise was first reunited and confronting issues of both nature of God and artificial intelligence.*

Following the events of _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, the reunited crew of the Starship _Enterprise_ revisits a loose end from their earlier adventures: the resettlement of refugee colonists from a destroyed planet, whose lives have depended so long on the godlike artificial intelligence that guided them through space, they ability to survive without it is now in doubt. At the same time, Kirk, Spock, and McCoy, back together now after almost three years, must relearn how to work together in a story that examines this iconic relationship as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Three-Minute Universe (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 41)*



  






The Sackers. In all Captain James T. Kirk's travels, he has never found a race more universally shunned and abhorred. Their mere appearance causes most Federation members to become violently ill.
Now the Sackers have performed a deed whose brutality matches their horrifying exterior. They have stolen a revolutionary new scientific device -- murdering an entire race in the process -- and used it to create a rip in the fabric of space, a hole through which another universe is rapidly leaking. Unless Captain Kirk and the crew of the _Enterprise_ can find a way to stop the new universe's expansion, it will consume -- and utterly destroy -- our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Saucer (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 39) *



  






_ROUGE SAUCER_
While its own saucer section receives needed repairs, the _U.S.S. Enterprise™_ tests a new experimental saucer. In theory, the new saucer can survive a planetary crash landing, but will it come through intact under genuine test conditions? Riker, Data, Worf, and La Forge risk their lives to find out, and so does Admiral nechayev of Starfleet.
But a dangerous test turns even more deadly when hostile forces seize control of the saucer --and turn it against the _Enterprise._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Stitch in Time (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 27) *



  






For nearly a decade Garak has longed for just one thing -- to go home. Exiled on a space station, surrounded by aliens who loathe and distrust him, going back to Cardassia has been Garak's one dream. Now, finally, he is home. But home is a world whose landscape is filled with death and destruction. Desperation and dust are constant companions and luxury is a glass of clean water and a warm place to sleep.
Ironically, it is a letter from one of the aliens on that space station, Dr. Julian Bashir, that inspires Garak to look at the fabric of his life. Elim Garak has been a student, a gardener, a spy, an exile, a tailor, even a liberator. It is a life that was charted by the forces of Cardassian society with very little understanding of the person, and even less compassion.
But it is the tailor that understands who Elim Garak was, and what he could be. It is the tailor who sees the ruined fabric of Cardassia, and who knows how to bring this ravaged society back together. This is strange, because a tailor is the one thing Garak never wanted to be. But it is the tailor whom both Cardassia and Elim Garak need. It is the tailor who can put the pieces together, who can take a stitch in time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ghost of a Chance (Star Trek: Voyager Book 7)*



  






Badly damaged in a close encounter with a dwarf star, the _Voyager_TM discovers a planet being torn apart by tremendous volcanic stresses. The planet's primitive inhabitants will surely perish unless the _Voyager_ intervenes -- but the Prime Directive forbids them to act. And then the dilemma is increased by the arrival of another starship, a Televek vessel, whose crew offer to help both the _Voyager_ and the people of the crumbling planet. But Janeway senses something amiss with their saviors, and she's haunted by ghostly visions warning her of a threat that make her loathe to accept anything from the Televek, even though they may be her only hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Theory of Everything Else: Essays*



  






That elusive Holy Grail of modern physics, A Theory of Everything (ToE), would explain the universe in a single set of equations. Albert Einstein and Stephen Hawking tackled the problem during their lifetimes and the quest continues today in laboratories around the world.

Leaving string theory, galaxy clusters, and supersymmetry to the Quantum Computer and Hadron Collider crowd, Pedersen has taken up the rest—that is, A Theory of Everything Else (ToEE), based on her own groundbreaking experiences as a dog walker, camp counselor, and Bingo caller. Pedersen’s essays are a series of colorful helium balloons that entertain as well as affirm and uplift. Why, she ponders in one essay, are thousands perishing as a result of assault weapons, carbon emissions, forest fires, pesticides, and processed foods—and yet how lawn darts were banned in the 1980s after two people died? In _A Theory of Everything Else_, Pedersen vividly demonstrates how life can appear to grind us down while it’s actually polishing us up—and why everyone wants to live a long time but no one wants to grow old.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clouds of Witness (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Book 2) *



  






*Lord Peter Wimsey is shocked by the news that his own brother has been arrested for murder: “First-rate” (Chicago Sun-Times).*

After three months in Corsica, Lord Peter Wimsey has begun to forget that the gray, dangerous moors of England ever existed. But traveling through Paris, he receives a shock that jolts him back to reality. He sees it in the headlines splashed across every English paper—his brother Gerald has been arrested for murder.

The trouble began at the family estate in Yorkshire, where Gerald was hunting with the man soon to be his brother-in-law, Captain Denis Cathcart. One night, Gerald confronts Cathcart with allegations about his unsavory past, leading the captain to call off the wedding. Just a few hours later, Cathcart is dead, with Gerald presumed to be the only person who could have fired the fatal shot. The clock is ticking, and only England’s premier sleuth can get to the bottom of this murky mystery.

_Clouds of Witness _is the 2nd book in the Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries, but you may enjoy the series by reading the books in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Dark Night (Harry Starke Genesis Book 6) *



  






Two dead teens. A case gone cold. A twisted tangle of clues and dead ends.
One Dark Night… Geeze, was that ever a doozy of a case? It was April 1st, 1998 when the bodies of two teenagers, a young fella and his girlfriend, both high school seniors, were found among the trees on a lonely road just inside the city limits. The bodies had been stripped and left for the wild animals to… well, you get the idea.

The cops had a good idea who the killer was, but they never could prove it, so the case went cold… until April 1st, 2012 when local DA, Larry Spruce, asked me to take a look at it.

Right from the get-go, I knew it was going to be a bad one, and it was. My name is Harry Starke. I’m a private investigator. You want to know how bad it was? Read on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Memory (Hard Case Crime Book 64)*



  






THE CRIME WAS OVER IN A MINUTE – 
THE CONSQUENCES LASTED A LIFETIME

Hospitalized after a liaison with another man’s wife ends in violence, Paul Cole has just one goal: to rebuild his shattered life. But with his memory damaged, the police hounding him, and no way even to get home, Paul’s facing steep odds – and a bleak fate if he fails…

This final, never-before-published novel by three-time Edgar Award winner Donald E. Westlake is a noir masterpiece, a dark and painful portrait of a man’s struggle against merciless forces that threaten to strip him of his very identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Castle in The Air*



  






*In the funniest crime caper ever from Grandmaster Donald Westlake, four teams of international thieves race through Paris to steal a king's ransom from the walls of a disassembled castle.
*

A DIRTY DOZEN WITH A FRENCH CONNECTION

When four groups of international heist artists team up to pull off the theft of the century – stealing an entire castle, and the treasure hidden in its walls –what could possibly go wrong? Well, consider this: none of the master thieves speak each other’s languages... and no one knows precisely where the loot is stashed... and every one of them wants to steal it all for him or herself. It’s MWA Grand Master Donald E. Westlake at his wildest, a breathless slapstick chase through the streets of Paris only one step ahead of the law – and each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Die For Me: The Terrifying Story of Charles Ng/Leonard Lake Torture Murders *



  






In 1985, Charles Ng and Leonard Lake were spotted shoplifting. Ng escaped, but Lake's capture led police to a concrete bunker in the Sierra Nevada foothills, where they discovered the grisly evidence of an orgy of sex crimes, torture and murder that claimed at least sixteen victims. Lake committed suicide: Ng fled to Canada, where he was tracked down and extradited to California. This 14-year, $10 million legal case was the costliest and longest criminal prosecution in California history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*After He Died *



  






*When a strange woman slips a note into grieving widow Paula's pocket at her husband's funeral, everything suggests that he was not all that he seemed ... A devastatingly moving, explosive psychological thriller from the international bestselling author of A Suitable Lie.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil All the Time *



  






*Now a Netflix film starring Tom Holland and Robert Pattinson

A dark and riveting vision of 1960s America that delivers literary excitement in the highest degree. 
*
In _The Devil All the Time_, Donald Ray Pollock has written a novel that marries the twisted intensity of Oliver Stone’s _Natural Born Killers_ with the religious and Gothic overtones of Flannery O’Connor at her most haunting.

Set in rural southern Ohio and West Virginia, _The Devil All the Time_ follows a cast of compelling and bizarre characters from the end of World War II to the 1960s. There’s Willard Russell, tormented veteran of the carnage in the South Pacific, who can’t save his beautiful wife, Charlotte, from an agonizing death by cancer no matter how much sacrificial blood he pours on his “prayer log.” There’s Carl and Sandy Henderson, a husband-and-wife team of serial killers, who troll America’s highways searching for suitable models to photograph and exterminate. There’s the spider-handling preacher Roy and his crippled virtuoso-guitar-playing sidekick, Theodore, running from the law. And caught in the middle of all this is Arvin Eugene Russell, Willard and Charlotte’s orphaned son, who grows up to be a good but also violent man in his own right.

Donald Ray Pollock braids his plotlines into a taut narrative that will leave readers astonished and deeply moved. With his first novel, he proves himself a master storyteller in the grittiest and most uncompromising American grain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If I Disappear*



  






*A Most Anticipated Book of 2021 by Rolling Stone • CNN • E! Online • Buzzfeed • New York Post • Popsugar • Woman's Day • Crime Reads • Hello Giggles 

When her favorite true crime podcast host goes missing, an adrift young woman sets out to investigate and plunges headfirst into the wild backcountry of Northern California and her own dangerous obsession.*

Sera loves true crime podcasts. They give her a sense of control in a world where women just like her disappear daily. She's sure they are preparing her for something. So when Rachel, her favorite podcast host, goes missing, Sera knows it's time to act. Rachel has always taught her to trust her instincts.

Sera follows the clues hidden in the episodes to an isolated ranch outside Rachel's small hometown to begin her search. She's convinced her investigation will make Rachel so proud. But the more Sera digs into this unfamiliar world, the more _off_ things start to feel. Because Rachel is not the first woman to vanish from the ranch, and she won't be the last...

Rachel did try to warn her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Sniper: Memorial Edition*



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling memoir of U.S. Navy Seal Chris Kyle, and the source for Clint Eastwood’s blockbuster, Academy-Award nominated movie. 

“An amazingly detailed account of fighting in Iraq--a humanizing, brave story that’s extremely readable.” — PATRICIA CORNWELL, New York Times Book Review

"Jaw-dropping...Undeniably riveting." —RICHARD ROEPER, Chicago Sun-Times*

From 1999 to 2009, U.S. Navy SEAL Chris Kyle recorded the most career sniper kills in United States military history. His fellow American warriors, whom he protected with deadly precision from rooftops and stealth positions during the Iraq War, called him “The Legend”; meanwhile, the enemy feared him so much they named him _al-Shaitan _(“the devil”) and placed a bounty on his head. Kyle, who was tragically killed in 2013, writes honestly about the pain of war—including the deaths of two close SEAL teammates—and in moving first-person passages throughout, his wife, Taya, speaks openly about the strains of war on their family, as well as on Chris. 

Gripping and unforgettable, Kyle’s masterful account of his extraordinary battlefield experiences ranks as one of the great war memoirs of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Target (Lance Spector Thrillers Book 3)*



  






*Latvian Border Region*
A policewoman finds something terrifying.
Deep in the forests along the border, there is proof of a massive Russian invasion plan.

*US Embassy, Berlin*
Someone is trying desperately to get a message to the CIA.
But Kremlin assassins have been activated across three countries to stop them.

*New York, USA*
A Kremlin sleeper agent is activated with very precise instructions.

*The Kremlin has set its plan in motion.*
Its goal is nothing short of the reestablishment of the USSR, and it is willing to risk World War Three in the process.
There is only one man who can stop it.
But this mission could cost him his life.

*The Target by Saul Herzog* is the stunning third instalment in the series that has single-handedly taken the publishing industry, and Hollywood rights departments, by storm. This dazzling _tour de force_ kicks off right where the second book ended. From the mind of one of the most creative and versatile writers working in America today, this book will surely go down as a classic of the spy thriller genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Ronin (John Milton Series Book 18 )*



  






*John Milton has a violent past. He doesn't go looking for trouble, but trouble is always looking for him.*

For years Milton has travelled the world as John Smith, making friends and enemies in equal measure. Now his ex-employer, the covert agency Group Fifteen, is on his tail. It's time to find a new identity.

In his quest to stay off-grid, Milton heads to a friend who owes him a favour in Bali. But a chance encounter with the beautiful and enigmatic Sakura Nishimoto brings him even more unwanted attention. He’s barely off the plane before he’s being pursued by the police. And worse, he’s on the radar of the Japanese yakuza.

The gangsters mean business, and in their case business involves kidnap, blackmail and murder.

Can Milton help Sakura without sacrificing himself? Or has he finally run out of places to hide?

*If you like Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you won't be able to put down the compulsively addictive John Milton series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Puppy No One Wanted: The Little Dog Desperate for a Home to Call His Own (Foster Tails Book 3)*



  






*The heart-tugging true story of an abandoned puppy named Teddy and the devoted animal rescuer who took him in, showed him love, and—against all odds—found him a home. . . .
*
He was delivered on her doorstep like a present: a frightened, straggly-haired puppy inside a large cardboard box. As owner of an animal shelter, Barby Keel had seen plenty of abandoned animals. But there was something extra special about this one. With his oversized paws, long legs, and awkward gait, he was bigger than most puppies but a big softie at heart. He was so sweet and cuddly, Barby named him Teddy, like a Teddy bear. But finding this Teddy a home would be no picnic . . .

The first family that adopted Teddy returned him 24 hours later. They said he chewed up everything and cried all night long. The second family returned him after a month. Why? Teddy refused to be housebroken. Over the next few weeks, Barby devoted herself to the unruly pup. Soon, he was settling into the sanctuary, playing with the other animals, even rescuing a baby chick. But every night, Teddy reverted back to being a scared little puppy. With Barby’s loving care—and a lot of patience—he slowly began to overcome his fears. And as the two grew closer, Barby began to wonder if Teddy had already found his forever home—with her . . .

Filled with beautiful life lessons in unconditional love, mutual trust, and unshakable devotion, Teddy’s story is sure to find a special place in every animal lover’s heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Not to Be Wrong: The Power of Mathematical Thinking*



  






*“Witty, compelling, and just plain fun to read . . ." —Evelyn Lamb, Scientific American

The Freakonomics of math—a math-world superstar unveils the hidden beauty and logic of the world and puts its power in our hands*

The math we learn in school can seem like a dull set of rules, laid down by the ancients and not to be questioned. In _How Not to Be Wrong_, Jordan Ellenberg shows us how terribly limiting this view is: Math isn’t confined to abstract incidents that never occur in real life, but rather touches everything we do—the whole world is shot through with it.

Math allows us to see the hidden structures underneath the messy and chaotic surface of our world. It’s a science of not being wrong, hammered out by centuries of hard work and argument. Armed with the tools of mathematics, we can see through to the true meaning of information we take for granted: How early should you get to the airport? What does “public opinion” really represent? Why do tall parents have shorter children? Who really won Florida in 2000? And how likely are you, really, to develop cancer?

_How Not to Be Wrong_ presents the surprising revelations behind all of these questions and many more, using the mathematician’s method of analyzing life and exposing the hard-won insights of the academic community to the layman—minus the jargon. Ellenberg chases mathematical threads through a vast range of time and space, from the everyday to the cosmic, encountering, among other things, baseball, Reaganomics, daring lottery schemes, Voltaire, the replicability crisis in psychology, Italian Renaissance painting, artificial languages, the development of non-Euclidean geometry, the coming obesity apocalypse, Antonin Scalia’s views on crime and punishment, the psychology of slime molds, what Facebook can and can’t figure out about you, and the existence of God.

Ellenberg pulls from history as well as from the latest theoretical developments to provide those not trained in math with the knowledge they need. Math, as Ellenberg says, is “an atomic-powered prosthesis that you attach to your common sense, vastly multiplying its reach and strength.” With the tools of mathematics in hand, you can understand the world in a deeper, more meaningful way. _How Not to Be Wrong_ will show you how.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Natural Acts: A Sidelong View of Science and Nature *



  






*"David Quammen is simply the best natural essayist working today."--Tim Cahill, author of Lost in My Own Backyard*

"Lively writing about science and nature depends less on the offering of good answers, I think, than on the offering of good questions," said David Quammen in the original introduction to _Natural Acts_. For more than two decades, he has stuck to that credo. In this updated version of curiosity leads him from New Mexico to Romania, from the Congo to the Amazon, asking questions about mosquitoes (what are their redeeming merits?), dinosaurs (how did they change the life of a dyslexic Vietnam vet?), and cloning (can it save endangered species?).

This revised and expanded edition best-loved "Natural Acts" columns, which first appeared in _Outside_ magazine in the early 1980s, and includes recent pieces such as "Planet of Weeds," an influential new _Natural Acts_ is an eye-opening journey that will please both Quammen fans and newcomers to his work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stopping Napoleon : War and intrigue in the Mediterranean*



  






*Following the Battle of Trafalgar, Britain had one objective: stopping Napoleon at all costs…*

After his defeat by Nelson at Trafalgar, Napoleon knew he could never invade England. Many thought he would try to take over the vast, crumbling Ottoman Empire, return to Egypt and even march on India. So the British concentrated on the Mediterranean: for a decade it became the scene of dangers, real or imagined, and of battles both on land and at sea. All was dictated by a fierce determination to stop Napoleon.

_Stopping Napoleon_ is a fast-paced, beautifully written account that should be read by all aficionados of the age of Nelson and Napoleon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The World Crisis *



  






This fascinating book gives us an infallible insight from one shrewd politician about the times, circumstances and the most significant events which led to the outbreak of World War 1. Although the book nominally stars in 1911 when Churchill became head of the Admiralty, the narrative commences in 1870 with the Franco-Prussian War and ends with Turkey and the Balkans. Churchill comments on German "threats of war" over recognition by Serbia of the Austrian annexation of Bosnia and Herzegovina in 1908, which led to talks between the British and French General Staffs over concerted action in the event of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trotsky in New York, 1917: A Radical on the Eve of Revolution *



  






Lev Davidovich Trotsky burst onto the world stage in November 1917 as co–leader of a Marxist Revolution seizing power in Russia. It made him one of the most recognized personalities of the Twentieth Century, a global icon of radical change. Yet just months earlier, this same Lev Trotsky was a nobody, a refugee expelled from Europe, writing obscure pamphlets and speeches, barely noticed outside a small circle of fellow travelers. Where had he come from to topple Russia and change the world? Where else? New York City.

Between January and March 1917, Trotsky found refuge in the United States. America had kept itself out of the European Great War, leaving New York the freest city on earth. During his time there—just over ten weeks—Trotsky immersed himself in the local scene. He settled his family in the Bronx, edited a radical left wing tabloid in Greenwich Village, sampled the lifestyle, and plunged headlong into local politics. His clashes with leading New York socialists over the question of US entry into World War I would reshape the American left for the next fifty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Star over China: The Classic Account of the Birth of Chinese Communism*



  






*“A historical classic” that brings Mao Tse-tung, the Long March, and the Chinese revolution to vivid life (Foreign Affairs).*

Journalist Edgar Snow was the first Westerner to meet Mao Tse-tung and the Chinese Communist leaders in 1936—and out of his up-close experience came this historical account, one of the most important books about the remarkable events that would shape not only the future of Asia, but also the future of the world.

This edition of _Red Star Over China_ includes extensive notes on military and political developments in the country; interviews with Mao himself; a chronology covering 125 years of Chinese history; and nearly a hundred detailed biographies of the men and women who were instrumental in making China what it is today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dog Who Could Fly: The Incredible True Story of a WWII Airman and the Four-Legged Hero Who Flew At His Side*



  






*“A thoroughly enjoyable story of heroism and true friendship” (Publishers Weekly, starred review), this is the true account of a German shepherd who was adopted by the Royal Air Force during World War II, flying countless combat missions and ultimately saving the life of his owner and dearest friend.*

In the winter of 1939, in the cold snow of no-man’s-land, two loners met and began an extraordinary journey that would turn them into lifelong friends. One was an orphaned puppy, abandoned by his owners as they fled Nazi forces. The other was a different kind of lost soul—a Czech airman bound for the Royal Air Force and the country that he would come to call home.

Airman Robert Bozdech stumbled across the tiny German shepherd—whom he named Ant—after being shot down on a daring mission over enemy lines. Unable to desert the puppy, Robert hid Ant inside his jacket as he escaped. In the months that followed, the pair would save each other’s lives countless times as they flew together with RAF Bomber Command. Finally grounded after being injured on a flight mission, Ant refused to abandon his duty, and refusing food and sleep until they were reunited. By the end of the war, Robert and Ant had become true war heroes, and Ant was justly awarded the Dickin Medal, the “Animal VC.”

With beautiful vintage black-and-white photos of Robert and Ant, _The Dog Who Could Fly_ is a deeply moving story of loyalty in the face of adversity and the unshakable bond between a man and his best friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prisoner of War: Judy*



  






An inspiring and heart-warming short story of canine devotion and bravery.

The only dog to be officially registered as a Prisoner of War, Judy began her wartime career as a mascot aboard several Royal Navy warships.

Torpedoed, shot at, sunk and almost drowned, the English Pointer survived only to be take prisoner and spend three years in Japanese camps in Sumatra.

From the moment fellow inmate Frank Williams offered Judy his precious handful of rice she never left his side. Judy saved Frank’s life many times over and raised the morale of all the men in the camp.

Extracted from the bestselling title The Dog That Saved My Life, this short story tells the tale of a dog like no other, a dog who was awarded an animals’ Victoria Cross for her bravery and devotion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Frozen Chosen: The 1st Marine Division and the Battle of the Chosin Reservoir *



  






In November 1950 The US 1st Marine Division was trapped in the Chosin Reservoir following the intervention of Red China in the Korean War. Fought during the worst blizzard in a century, the ensuing battle is considered by the United States Marine Corps to be 'the Corps' Finest Hour.' The soldiers who fought there would later become known as the 'Frozen Chosen'.

Published now in paperback, this incredible story is based on first hand interviews from surviving veterans, telling of heroism and bravery in the face of overwhelming odds, as a handful of Marines fought desperately against wave after wave of Chinese forces. Sometimes forced into desperate hand to hand combat, the fighting retreat from Chosin marked one of the darkest moments for Western forces in Korea, but would go on to resonate with generations of Marines as a symbol of the Marine Corps' dogged determination, fighting skill, and never-say-die attitude on the battlefield.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Frozen Chosin: U.S. Marines At The Changjin Reservoir [Illustrated Edition] (Marines In The Korean War Commemorative Series Book 7)*



  






This volume in the official History of the Marine Corps chronicles the part played by United States Marines in the Chosin Reservoir Campaign.
The race to the Yalu was on. General of the Army Douglas MacArthur’s strategic triumph at Inchon and the subsequent breakout of the U.S. Eighth Army from the Pusan Perimeter and the recapture of Seoul had changed the direction of the war. Only the finishing touches needed to be done to complete the destruction of the North Korean People’s Army. Moving up the east coast was the independent X Corps, commanded by Major General Edward M. Almond, USA. The 1st Marine Division, under Major General Oliver P. Smith, was part of X Corps and had been so since the 15 September 1950 landing at Inchon.

After Seoul the 1st Marine Division had reloaded into its amphibious ships and had swung around the Korean peninsula to land at Wonsan on the east coast. The landing on 26 October 1950 met no opposition; the port had been taken from the land side by the resurgent South Korean army. The date was General Smith’s 57th birthday, but he let it pass unnoticed. Two days later he ordered Colonel Homer L. Litzenberg, Jr., 47, to move his 7th Marine Regimental Combat Team north from Wonsan to Hamhung. Smith was then to prepare for an advance to the Manchurian border, 135 miles distant. And so began one of the Marine Corps’ greatest battles—or, as the Corps would call it, the “Chosin Reservoir Campaign.” The Marines called it the “Chosin” Reservoir because that is what their Japanese-based maps called it. The South Koreans, nationalistic sensibilities disturbed, preferred—and, indeed, would come to insist—that it be called the “Changjin” Reservoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Moscow Rules: The Secret CIA Tactics That Helped America Win the Cold War*



  






*From the spymaster and inspiration for the movie Argo, discover the "real-life spy thriller" of the brilliant but under-supported CIA operatives who developed breakthrough spy tactics that helped turn the tide of the Cold War (Malcolm Nance).*
Antonio Mendez and his future wife Jonna were CIA operatives working to spy on Moscow in the late 1970s, at one of the most dangerous moments in the Cold War. Soviets kept files on all foreigners, studied their patterns, and tapped their phones. Intelligence work was effectively impossible. The Soviet threat loomed larger than ever.
_The Moscow Rules_ tells the story of the intelligence breakthroughs that turned the odds in America's favor. As experts in disguise, Antonio and Jonna were instrumental in developing a series of tactics -- Hollywood-inspired identity swaps, ingenious evasion techniques, and an armory of James Bond-style gadgets -- that allowed CIA officers to outmaneuver the KGB.
As Russia again rises in opposition to America, this remarkable story is a tribute to those who risked everything for their country, and to the ingenuity that allowed them to succeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Eagle Down: The Last Special Forces Fighting the Forever War*



  






*A Wall Street Journal national security reporter takes readers into the lives of U.S. Special Forces on the front lines against the Taliban and Islamic State, where a new and covert war is keeping Afghanistan from collapse. *

“Powerful, important, and searing." —General David Petraeus, U.S. Army (ret.), former commander, U.S. Central Command, former CIA director

In 2015, the White House claimed triumphantly that “the longest war in American history” was over. But for some, it was just the beginning of a new war, fought by Special Operations Forces, with limited resources, little governmental oversight, and contradictory orders.

With big picture insight and on-the-ground grit, Jessica Donati shares the stories of the impossible choices these soldiers must make. After the fall of a major city to the Taliban that year, Hutch, a battle-worn Green Beret on his fifth combat tour was ordered on a secret mission to recapture it and inadvertently called in an airstrike on a Doctors Without Borders hospital, killing dozens. Caleb stepped on a bomb during a mission in notorious Sangin. Andy was trapped with his team during a raid with a crashed Black Hawk and no air support.

Through successive policy directives under the Obama and Trump administrations, America has come to rely almost entirely on US Special Forces, and without a long-term plan, is failing to stabilize Afghanistan, undermining US interests both at home and abroad.

_Eagle Down_ is a riveting account of the heroism, sacrifice, and tragedy experienced by those that continue to fight America’s longest war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Deep Range (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)*



  






*A man discovers the planet’s destiny in the ocean’s depths in this near-future novel by one of the twentieth century’s greatest science fiction authors.*

In the very near future, humanity has fully harnessed the sea’s immense potential, employing advanced sonar technology to control and harvest untold resources for human consumption. It is a world where gigantic whale herds are tended by submariners and vast plankton farms stave off the threat of hunger.

Former space engineer Walter Franklin has been assigned to a submarine patrol. Initially indifferent to his new station, if not bored by his daily routines, Walter soon becomes fascinated by the sea’s mysteries. The more his explorations deepen, the more he comes to understand man’s true place in nature—and the unique role he will soon play in humanity’s future.

A lasting testament to Arthur C. Clarke’s prescient and powerful imagination, _The Deep Range_ is a classic work of science fiction that remains deeply relevant to our times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*God, If You're Not Up There, I'm F*cked: Tales of Stand-Up, Saturday Night Live, and Other Mind-Altering Mayhem *



  






*As seen in Netflix's "Cracked Up: The Darrell Hammond Story", this groundbreaking memoir is a raw look inside the troubled life and mind of an American comic genius.*

By turns poignant and hilarious, Hammond takes readers from the set of _Saturday Night Live_, where he was the show’s longest-tenured cast member, to the drug-ridden streets of Harlem and into the twisting corridors of his own unflaggingly humorous consciousness. Mingling behind-the-scenes stories from television’s best-loved comedy series with a dark look inside a world-class funnyman, _God If You’re Not Up There, I’m F*cked_ is a book sure to resonate with anyone who shares a talent for performance, a love of comedy, or a desire to know how an artist can climb from the deepest despair to the very top of his profession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An Excellent Mystery (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 11) *



  






*In this “enchanting” historical mystery, “medieval England comes marvelously alive” as Brother Cadfael investigates a woman’s baffling disappearance (*_*The Washington Post*_*).*


In the year of our Lord 1141, August comes in golden as a lion, and two monks ride into the Benedictine Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul bringing with them disturbing news of war—and a mystery.

The strangers tell how the strife between the Empress Maud and King Stephen has destroyed the town of Winchester and their priory. Now Brother Humilis, who is handsome, gaunt, and very ill, and Brother Fidelis, youthful, comely—and totally mute—must seek refuge at Shrewsbury. From the moment he meets them, Brother Cadfael senses something deeper than common vows binds these two good brothers. What the link is he can only guess. What it will lead to is beyond his imagining. As Brother Humilis’s health fails—and nothing can stop death’s lengthening shade—Brother Cadfael faces a poignant test of his discretion and his beliefs as he unravels a secret so great it can destroy a life, a future, and a holy order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Irish Parade Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery)*



  






*Lucy Stone’s late-winter blues usually vanish by the time Tinker’s Cove goes green for its annual St. Patrick’s Day celebration. There’s just one wee problem that not even the luck of the Irish can fix—murder!*

After returning from her father-in-law’s funeral in Florida, Lucy can almost hear the death knell of her part-time reporter job the instant she meets new hire Rob Callahan. He’s young, ambitious, and positioning himself to become the _Pennysaver_’s next star reporter. Adding insult to injury, Lucy only gets assigned the local St. Patrick’s Day parade once Rob passes on the story. But before beer flows and bagpipes sound, Rob becomes suspected of destroying more than other people’s careers . . .

It’s a shock when Rob is suddenly charged with sending a corrections officer from town to a fiery death. Contrary to the evidence, Lucy seriously doubts her office rival committed murder, and she’s willing to follow that nagging hunch into the darkest corners of the community if it means shedding light on the truth . . .

As an unnerving mystery unfolds, a strange woman reveals news that could change everything for Lucy and her family. Troubles in her personal and professional life are colliding, and Lucy comes to realize that she’ll sooner discover a four-leaf clover than confront a killer with the gift of the gab and live to tell about it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Deadly Express (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 5)*



  






*On board an unstoppable train the truth of the past finally unfolds, but will it be at the expense of everyone’s life on board the deadly express?
FBI agent Emma Griffin is starting to get her life back on track.
But as she gets used to the changes in her career and settling into her personal life, questions about her past continue to haunt her.*

When a mysterious letter appears from Feathered Nest asking Emma to help, suspicion arises.
She’s being lured onto the train and she doesn’t know why.
But she can’t ignore it.
This is her fight, and she won’t back down.
With Sam on the train an hour behind her, Emma begins the journey. Four hours closed in the train.
A strange fellow passenger and a note appearing at her seat send her into an empty passenger car,
where she finds the body of a murdered man, and a message addressed to her.
Warned not to call police or let the train stop for any reason,
Emma is drawn into a sick and twisted game where the painful memories of her family are used to taunt and threaten her.

The minutes tick by, bringing her closer to destruction.
A huge storm is brewing, and Emma must face it head on if she wants to survive long enough to learn the hidden secrets of her past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To the Bone (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 7)*



  






*The Bestselling David Wolf Mystery-Thriller Series continues, with a story that will bring you to the rocky, scorched earth of northwest Colorado. In a place where ancient, killing monsters are buried beneath, it seems more are still prowling topside.*

Chief Detective David Wolf’s son has a new girlfriend, and when she discovers her father—a well known man in ancient fossils trade circles—has been murdered, she and the rest of her shattered family turn to Wolf to bring them justice. 

With the help of a small town sheriff and a retired police dog named Jet, Wolf follows the clues to a dig site in western Colorado, where secrets have been entombed for eons, and people are dying to keep them that way. 

In a place where killing monsters are buried under the earth, it becomes clear there are still some roaming topside, and in this suspense-filled seventh installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller series, Wolf must keep his wits or it will be his bones found next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bouncer (Joe the Bouncer Book 1) *



  






*Introducing Joe the Bouncer in “a tour-de-force, ranging from underworld crime to a unique caper and a terrorist plot . . . an outstanding new voice” (Robert Crais, #1 New York Times bestselling author).*

In David Gordon’s diabolically imaginative thriller, _The Bouncer_, nothing and no one is as expected—from a vial of yellow fragrance to a gangster who moonlights in women’s clothes.

Joe Brody is just your average Dostoevsky-reading, Harvard-expelled strip club bouncer who has a highly classified military history and whose best friend from Catholic school happens to be head mafioso Gio Caprisi. FBI agent Donna Zamora, the best shot in her class at Quantico, is a single mother stuck at a desk manning the hotline. Their storylines intersect over a tip from a cokehead that leads to a crackdown on Gio’s strip joint in Queens and Joe’s arrest—just one piece of a city-wide sweep aimed at flushing out anyone who might have a lead on the various terrorists whose photos are hanging on the wall under Most Wanted. Outside the jailhouse, the Fed and the bouncer lock eyes, as Gordon launches them both headlong into a nonstop plot that goes from back-road gun show intervention to high-stakes perfume heist and manages to touch everyone from the CIA to the Flushing Triads. Beneath it all lurks a sinister criminal mastermind whose manipulations could cause chaos on a massively violent scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Unwelcome Guest: From the #1 bestselling author of Obsession comes a gripping new thriller*



  






‘*This was one of the best and most unique books I’ve read all year! I just could not freaking put this book down! 87 stars from me!!!*’ NetGalley reviewer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SHE HAD THE PERFECT MARRIAGE. UNTIL HER MOTHER-IN-LAW MOVED IN…*

Saffron vowed to love Miles no matter what life threw at them both. But when her mother-in-law moves into their happy family home, Saffron’s shiny life begins to tarnish.

Even as Caprice’s barbed comments turn to something more sinister, Saffron hopes the new nanny’s arrival will shield her from the worst of it. She’s starting to feel paranoid in her own home.

Little does she realise that Caprice longs for a new daughter-in-law – and she’ll do anything to make that happen…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Search (Eve Duncan Book 3)*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • He strikes without warning. He kills without mercy. He's only just begun. *

As part of an elite K-9 search and rescue team, Sarah Patrick and her golden retriever, Monty, have a gift for finding what no one else can. But their latest assignment is not like the others. This time Sarah is being forced to take part in a deadly mission . . . by a man who knows enough about her past to ensure her cooperation.

Billionaire John Logan's top-secret venture has been sabotaged, its facilities destroyed, and its handpicked staff massacred. The sole survivor is being held for ransom. Logan knows that the only way to save the man—and the secrets he holds—is to find him as soon as possible.

Sarah is furious when she is strong-armed into joining Logan on his search. And once she takes the perilous assignment, not even Logan's promises that she and Monty will be safe may be enough to protect them. Because a killer is devising a sadistic vengeance . . . and he may soon find use for Sarah.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Takedown: A Bear Logan Thriller (Bear Logan Thrillers Book 3) *



  






*Three CIA operatives missing. Jack Noble is nowhere to be found. And they've reeled in Bear Logan one more time.

L.T. Ryan's latest is here! Bear Logan is back in this explosive thriller set in the USA Today Bestselling Jack Noble world!*

When three CIA operatives vanish in London, an acquaintance reaches out to Bear Logan. But as he delves deeper into the disappearance, he quickly finds that the rules don't apply, and nothing is as it seems. And to solve the mystery, Bear has to trust the one man he thought he'd never face again.

If you like Nelson DeMille, WEB Griffin, Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you will be engrossed in this unputdownable Bear Logan thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last Lieutenant (The Todd Ingram Series Book 1)*



  






_“Powerful and engaging. Truly an inspiring and emotional story of bravery and sacrifice … a must read.” _*—Nelson DeMille, #1 NYT Bestselling Author*

The year is 1942.

Bataan has fallen to the Japanese. The Philippines seem sure to follow. When a general surrenders the last American outpost in the West Pacific, Navy Lieutenant Todd Ingram refuses to give up the fight.

Taking to sea under cover of darkness, he leads his ten man crew to accomplish the impossible....slip through Japanese naval blockades, travel 1900 miles to Australia, and singlehandedly stop a ruthless Nazi spy.

There are no reinforcements. There will be no rescue.

And if Todd fails, he won’t just lose his crew...he’ll lose the woman he loves, too.

*In the heart-pounding tradition of Ken Follett's Eye of the Needle comes a thriller brimming with raw courage, non-stop action, and an unforgettable villain.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*True Believer: A Thriller (Terminal List Book 2) *



  






*INSTANT BESTSELLER

“Jack Carr and his alter-ego protagonist, James Reece, continue to blow me away.” —Mark Greaney, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Mission Critical

In acclaimed author Jack Carr’s follow-up to The Terminal List, former Navy SEAL James Reece’s skill, cunning, and heroism put the US government back in his debt and set him on another path of revenge.*

When a string of horrific terrorist attacks plagues the Western world during the holiday season, the broader markets fall into a tailspin. The attacks are being coordinated by a shadowy former Iraqi commando who has disappeared into Europe’s underground. The United States government has an asset who can turn the Iraqi against his masters: James Reece, the most-wanted domestic terrorist alive.

After avenging the deaths of his family and team members, Reece emerges deep in the wilds of Mozambique, protected by the family of his estranged best friend and former SEAL Team member. When a series of events uncovers his whereabouts, the CIA recruits him, using a Presidential pardon for Reece and immunity for the friends who helped him in his mission of vengeance.

Now a reluctant tool of the United States government, Reece travels the globe, targeting terrorist leaders, unraveling a geopolitical conspiracy that exposes a traitorous CIA officer, and uncovering a sinister assassination plot with worldwide repercussions.

A high-intensity roller-coaster race against time, _True Believer_ is “one of this year’s hottest thrillers, and a perfect fit for fans of Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, and Daniel Silva” (_The Real Book Spy_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mapping the Great Game: Explorers, Spies and Maps in 19th-Century Asia*



  






*The work of explorers, surveyors and spies in the race to conquer Southern Asia is vividly recounted in this history of British imperial cartography.*

In the 19th century, the British and Russian empires were engaged in bitter rivalry for the acquisition of Southern Asian. Although India was the ultimate prize, most of the intrigue and action took place along its northern frontier in Afghanistan, Turkestan and Tibet. Mapping the region and gaining knowledge of the enemy were crucial to the interests of both sides.

The Great Trigonometrical Survey of India began in the 18th century with the aim of creating a detailed map of the subcontinent. Under the leadership of George Everest—whose name was later bestowed to the world’s tallest mountain—the it mapped the Great Arc running from the country’s southern tip to the Himalayas. Much of the work was done by Indian explorers known as Pundits. They were the first to reveal the mysteries of the forbidden city of Lhasa, and discover the true course of Tibet’s mighty Tsangpo River.

These explorers performed essential information gathering for the British Empire and filled in large portions of the map of Asia. Their adventurous exploits are vividly recounted in _Mapping the Great Game_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Gun: A History of the U.S. in Ten Firearms (P.S.)*



  






*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING FOLLOW-UP TO AMERICAN SNIPER

Join Chris Kyle on a journedy to discover “how 10 firearms changed United States history” (New York Times Book Review)*

Drawing on his legendary firearms knowledge and combat experience, U.S. Navy SEAL and #1 bestselling author of _American Sniper_ Chris Kyle dramatically chronicles the story of America—from the Revolution to the present—through the lens of ten iconic guns and the remarkable heroes who used them to shape history: the American long rifle, Spencer repeater, Colt .45 revolver, Winchester 1873 rifle, Springfield M1903 rifle, M1911 pistol, Thompson submachine gun, M1 Garand, .38 Special police revolver, and the M16 rifle platform Kyle himself used. American Gun is a sweeping epic of bravery, adventure, invention, and sacrifice.

Featuring a foreword and afterword by Taya Kyle and illustrated with more than 100 photographs, this new paperback edition features a bonus chapter, “The Eleventh Gun,” on shotguns, derringers, and the Browning M2 machine gun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Darkest Hour: How Churchill Brought England Back from the Brink *



  






*“McCarten's pulse-pounding narrative transports the reader to those springtime weeks in 1940 when the fate of the world rested on the shoulders of Winston Churchill. A true story thrillingly told. Thoroughly researched and compulsively readable.”—Michael F. Bishop, Executive Director of the International Churchill Society

From the acclaimed novelist and screenwriter of The Theory of Everything comes a revelatory look at the period immediately following Winston Churchill’s ascendancy to Prime Minister—now a major motion picture starring Gary Oldman.*

“He was speaking to the nation, the world, and indeed to history...”

May, 1940. Britain is at war. The horrors of blitzkrieg have seen one western European democracy after another fall in rapid succession to Nazi boot and shell. Invasion seems mere hours away.

Just days after becoming Prime Minister, Winston Churchill must deal with this horror—as well as a skeptical King, a party plotting against him, and an unprepared public. Pen in hand and typist-secretary at the ready, how could he change the mood and shore up the will of a nervous people?

In this gripping day-by-day, often hour-by-hour account of how an often uncertain Churchill turned Britain around, the celebrated Bafta-winning writer Anthony McCarten exposes sides of the great man never seen before. He reveals how he practiced and re-wrote his key speeches, from ‘Blood, toil, tears and sweat’ to ‘We shall fight on the beaches’; his consideration of a peace treaty with Nazi Germany, and his underappreciated role in the Dunkirk evacuation; and, above all, how 25 days helped make one man an icon.

Using never-before-accessed archive material, McCarten reveals the crucial behind-the-scenes moments that changed the course of history. It’s a scarier—and more human—story than has ever been told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red and the Blue: The 1990s and the Birth of Political Tribalism*



  






*From MSNBC correspondent Steve Kornacki, a lively and sweeping history of the birth of political tribalism in the 1990s—one that brings critical new understanding to our current political landscape from Clinton to Trump*

In _The Red and the Blue_, cable news star and acclaimed journalist Steve Kornacki follows the twin paths of Bill Clinton and Newt Gingrich, two larger-than-life politicians who exploited the weakened structure of their respective parties to attain the highest offices. For Clinton, that meant contorting himself around the various factions of the Democratic party to win the presidency. Gingrich employed a scorched-earth strategy to upend the permanent Republican minority in the House, making him Speaker. 

The Clinton/Gingrich battles were bare-knuckled brawls that brought about massive policy shifts and high-stakes showdowns—their collisions had far-reaching political consequences. But the ’90s were not just about them. Kornacki writes about Mario Cuomo’s stubborn presence around Clinton’s 1992 campaign; Hillary Clinton’s star turn during the 1998 midterms, seeding the idea for her own candidacy; Ross Perot’s wild run in 1992 that inspired him to launch the Reform Party, giving Donald Trump his first taste of electoral politics in 1999; and many others. 

With novelistic prose and a clear sense of history, Steve Kornacki masterfully weaves together the various elements of this rambunctious and hugely impactful era in American history, whose effects set the stage for our current political landscape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sully: My Search for What Really Matters*



  






Now a major motion picture from Clint Eastwood, starring Tom Hanks—the inspirational autobiography by one of the most captivating American heroes of our time, Capt. ‘Sully’ Sullenberger—the pilot who miraculously landed a crippled US Airways Flight 1549 in New York’s Hudson River, saving the lives of all 155 passengers and crew.

On January 15, 2009, the world witnessed a remarkable emergency landing when Captain "Sully" Sullenberger skillfully glided US Airways Flight 1549 onto the Hudson River, saving the lives of all 155 passengers and crew. His cool actions not only averted tragedy but made him a hero and an inspiration worldwide. His story is now a major motion picture from director / producer Clint Eastwood and stars Tom Hanks, Laura Linney and Aaron Eckhart.

Sully's story is one of dedication, hope, and preparedness, revealing the important lessons he learned through his life, in his military service, and in his work as an airline pilot. It reminds us all that, even in these days of conflict, tragedy and uncertainty, there are values still worth fighting for—that life's challenges can be met if we're ready for them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*On Killing Remotely: The Psychology of Killing with Drones*



  






*A “can’t-miss for anyone interested in current military affairs,” On Killing Remotely reveals and explores the costs—to individual soldiers and to society—of the way we wage war today (Kirkus Reviews, starred). *

Throughout history society has determined specific rules of engagement between adversaries in armed conflict. With advances in technology, from armor to in the Middle Ages to nerve gas in World War I to weapons of mass destruction in our own time, the rules have constantly evolved. Today, when killing the enemy can seem palpably risk-free and tantamount to playing a violent video game, what constitutes warfare? What is the effect of remote combat on individual soldiers? And what are the unforeseen repercussions that could affect us all?

Lt Col Wayne Phelps, former commander of a Remotely Piloted Aircraft unit, addresses these questions and many others as he tells the story of the men and women of today’s “chair force.” Exploring the ethics of remote military engagement, the misconceptions about PTSD among RPA operators, and the specter of military weaponry controlled by robots, his book is an urgent and compelling reminder that it should always be difficult to kill another human being lest we risk losing what makes us human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lex Talionis*



  






THE LAW OF REVENGE

A battered young woman wakes from a coma in a space port hospital with no memories of her
past. The only thing she remembers are two words: Lex Talionis—the Law of Revenge. To
discover her identity, she must re-live the nightmares of her past, and face the only survivor of
a terrible massacre that connects her with her abductors.

This fast-paced stunning debut takes the readers through an emotional roller-coaster as Lex relives
her ordeal and the shocking aftermath. Everything she learns draws her nearer to the
person who almost destroyed her: the only man she has ever loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Carrie *



  






*Stephen King's legendary debut, the bestselling smash hit that put him on the map as one of America's favorite writers *

"Gory and horrifying. . . . You can't put it down." —_Chicago Tribune_

Unpopular at school and subjected to her mother's religious fanaticism at home, Carrie White does not have it easy. But while she may be picked on by her classmates, she has a gift she's kept secret since she was a little girl: she can move things with her mind. Doors lock. Candles fall. Her ability has been both a power and a problem. And when she finds herself the recipient of a sudden act of kindness, Carrie feels like she's finally been given a chance to be normal. She hopes that the nightmare of her classmates' vicious taunts is over . . . but an unexpected and cruel prank turns her gift into a weapon of horror so destructive that the town may never recover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pride of the Mountain Man*



  






*USA Today bestselling author: When Wyatt Earp teams up with Smoke Jensen, even the most notorious desperados better think twice . . .*

It's a simple job for Smoke Jensen: drive a herd of longhorns to the backwater railhead of Dodge City. When he arrives there, Smoke finds a town in the grip of terror, its only lawman, Wyatt Earp, outgunned by a cutthroat gang forty strong. The rampage of bank robberies, looting, and cold-blooded murder stirs Smoke's instinct for survival, and his desire for justice. But to take the law's side means braving the West's most notorious outlaw . . .

His name is “Bloody Bill” Anderson, a Confederate guerilla whose violent career as a gunhawk has earned the fearless desperado a deadly reputation. Now he's found his match in the Mountain Man—and choking on the muzzle of Smoke's twin Colts is only the beginning of an all-out war that'll turn one lawless town into a legend . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Brotherhood of the Gun (Blood Bond Book 2)*



  






*The blood brothers take to the badlands in a gun-blazing Western adventure from the New York Times bestselling author of the Preacher novels.*

_Young Matt Bodine and Sam Two Wolves became blood brothers on the day the rancher’s son saved the warrior’s life, forging a bond no one could ever break. And as years passed, a legend grew of the Cheyenne and the white man who rode together—and who could jerk killing iron with the best of them . . ._

*Brotherhood of the Gun*

The blood brothers ride into the blistering heat and wind of the Arizona badlands. They’re hard on a trail that leads deep into Apache territory toward the Mexican border, where a gang of desperados are running guns to the Apache and white-slaving kidnapped children. Along the way, Matt and Sam hook up with two companions: a prideful mountain man who lost his granddaughter in a raid, and a young woman in search of her brother. Now, with outlaws ahead of them and warring Apaches on every side, it’s time for some hard-case frontier justice along a trail blazed by bullets—and lined with bodies . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead and Gone: A Sookie Stackhouse Novel*



  






*The werewolves and shifters come out of the closet and throw the small town of Bon Temps into a tailspin in the ninth novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling Sookie Stackhouse series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.
*
Except for cocktail waitress Sookie Stackhouse, folks in Bon Temps, Louisiana, knew little about vamps—and nothing about Weres. Until now. The Weres and shifters have finally revealed their existence to the ordinary world, and the backlash may have claimed the life of someone Sookie knew. But her determination to find out who is responsible for the murder is put aside in the face of a far greater danger. A race of unhuman beings—older, more powerful, and more secretive than vampires or werewolves—is preparing for war. And Sookie will find herself an all-too-human pawn in their battle...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Complete Bragg: All Eight Novels (The Bragg Thrillers Book 3)*



  






*ALL EIGHT POWERHOUSE NOVELS IN JACK LYNCH’S EDGAR AWARD-NOMINATED AND TWO-TIME SHAMUS AWARD-NOMINATED BRAGG SERIES…NOW IN ONE VOLUME!*

“Bragg is authentic, gripping, gritty.” San Francisco Examiner

*ONE* : Private investigator Peter Bragg learns that *The Dead Never Forget* when he’s hired by a retired mobster to find out who is threatening his eleven-year-old daughter.

*TWO*: Bragg’s relentless search for *The Missing and the Dead* pits him against a brilliant serial killer obsessed with the expressions of death on his victim’s faces. This novel was an Edgar Award Finalist, the Oscar of Mystery writing, given by the Mystery Writers of America.

*THREE*: Bragg becomes the hunter and the hunted as killers descend on the city to find thirty-two *Pieces of Death* — gem-encrusted chess pieces smuggled out of China that are worth a staggering fortune. This novel was a Shamus Award Finalist, the Oscars of PI writing, given by the Private Eye Writers of America.

*FOUR*: Real estate developers are fighing over every precious inch of bay view land, and it's up to Bragg to make sure the locals don't *Wake Up and Die* as the campaign of terror, arson and murder escalates

*FIVE*: A prison riot turns deadly and the convicts, holding hostages, demand that Bragg *Speak For The Dead* and clear the ringleader’s teenage brother of a murder charge in a small, northern California town. This novel was a Shamus Award finalist.

*SIX*: An old lover of Bragg's is accused of murder. Now Bragg must find the *Truth or Die.

SEVEN*: Bragg returns to his hometown of Seattle, to help an old friend targeted for death, and discovers the hard way that *Yesterday is Dead* when he's forced to confront his past.

*EIGHT*: A psychic Peter Bragg once saved from suicide has seen her future… death at the hands of a serial killer… and turns to Bragg to save her life again...and, if necesssary, to *Die For Me *.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dry: A Novel *



  






*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE FROM IFC FILMS STARRING ERIC BANA
INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
“A breathless page-turner, driven by the many revelations Ms. Harper dreams up…You’ll love [her] sleight of hand…A secret on every page.” —The New York Times

“One of the most stunning debuts I've ever read… Every word is near perfect.” —David Baldacci

A small town hides big secrets in The Dry, an atmospheric, page-turning debut mystery by award-winning author Jane Harper.*

After getting a note demanding his presence, Federal Agent Aaron Falk arrives in his hometown for the first time in decades to attend the funeral of his best friend, Luke. Twenty years ago when Falk was accused of murder, Luke was his alibi. Falk and his father fled under a cloud of suspicion, saved from prosecution only because of Luke’s steadfast claim that the boys had been together at the time of the crime. But now more than one person knows they didn’t tell the truth back then, and Luke is dead.

Amid the worst drought in a century, Falk and the local detective question what really happened to Luke. As Falk reluctantly investigates to see if there’s more to Luke’s death than there seems to be, long-buried mysteries resurface, as do the lies that have haunted them. And Falk will find that small towns have _always _hidden big secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Betrayal*



  






*A stunning standalone thriller from the Queen of Iceland Noir.

Shortlisted for the Glass Key Award for Best Nordic Crime Novel*

'Tough, uncompromising and unsettling' *Val McDermid

When aid worker Úrsula returns to Iceland for a new job, she's drawn into the dangerous worlds of politics, corruption and misogyny ... a powerful, relevant, fast-paced standalone thriller.*

*____*

Burned out and traumatised by her horrifying experiences around the world, aid worker Úrsula has returned to Iceland. Unable to settle, she accepts a high-profile government role in which she hopes to make a difference again.

But on her first day in the post, Úrsula promises to help a mother seeking justice for her daughter, who had been raped by a policeman, and life in high office soon becomes much more harrowing than Úrsula could ever have imagined. A homeless man is stalking her – but is he hounding her, or warning her of some danger? And why has the death of her father in police custody so many years earlier reared its head again?

As Úrsula is drawn into dirty politics, facing increasingly deadly threats, the lives of her stalker, her bodyguard and even a witch-like cleaning lady intertwine. Small betrayals become large ones, and the stakes are raised ever higher...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Maid: Hard Work, Low Pay, and a Mother's Will to Survive *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER AND INSPIRATION FOR THE NETFLIX LIMITED SERIES, HAILED BY ROLLING STONE AS "A GREAT ONE."* *"A single mother's personal, unflinching look at America's class divide, a description of the tightrope many families walk just to get by, and a reminder of the dignity of all work."

-PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA, Obama's Summer Reading List*


At 28, Stephanie Land's dreams of attending a university and becoming a writer quickly dissolved when a summer fling turned into an unplanned pregnancy. Before long, she found herself a single mother, scraping by as a housekeeper to make ends meet.

_Maid _is an emotionally raw, masterful account of Stephanie's years spent in service to upper middle class America as a "nameless ghost" who quietly shared in her clients' triumphs, tragedies, and deepest secrets. Driven to carve out a better life for her family, she cleaned by day and took online classes by night, writing relentlessly as she worked toward earning a college degree. She wrote of the true stories that weren't being told: of living on food stamps and WIC coupons, of government programs that barely provided housing, of aloof government employees who shamed her for receiving what little assistance she did. Above all else, she wrote about pursuing the myth of the American Dream from the poverty line, all the while slashing through deep-rooted stigmas of the working poor.

_Maid _is Stephanie's story, but it's not hers alone. It is an inspiring testament to the courage, determination, and ultimate strength of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bourne Identity: Jason Bourne Book #1 (Jason Bourne Series) *



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

His memory is a blank. His bullet-ridden body was fished from the Mediterranean Sea. His face has been altered by plastic surgery. A frame of microfilm has been surgically implanted in his hip. Even his name is a mystery. Marked for death, he is racing for survival through a bizarre world of murderous conspirators—led by Carlos, the world’s most dangerous assassin. Who is Jason Bourne? The answer may kill him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Second Horseman: A Thriller (Fade Book 2) *



  






*From Kyle Mills, New York Times bestselling author of Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp novels, comes a story of a professional thief whose latest job could save the world.*

Brandon Vale is a career thief---the best there is. Or at least he was before he was thrown in prison for a jewel heist gone bad. And even more embarrassing, he had nothing to do with it. His time inside is going fairly quietly until the night he's broken out against his will by Richard Scanlon, the now-retired FBI agent who framed him in the first place.

Scanlon, who still has ties to the United States intelligence community, has discovered that a Ukrainian crime organization is auctioning twelve nuclear warheads to the highest bidder, but he can't convince the government that the sale isn't a hoax. The only way he can get his hands on the $200 million necessary to take the warheads off the market is to do something that goes against everything he stands for: steal it.

The choice Brandon is given is simple: help Scanlon and hope to live through it, or turn himself in and face the repercussions of his "escape."

Suddenly, Brandon finds himself with only weeks to plan a Las Vegas heist that that he's been dreaming about for years, but has always thought was probably impossible. And to make matters worse, Scanlon insists on choosing his team personally. Led by the relentlessly intelligent and undeniably beautiful Catherine Juarez, not a single one of the former government operatives he picks has so much as shoplifted a pack of gum in their lives.

As the day of the heist approaches, Brandon's carefully constructed plans begin to break down and he suspects that the elaborate double-cross he's devised to save himself could cost millions of lives. He finally has to ask himself just how far he's willing to be dragged into a game that he can only lose.

With _The Second Horseman_, the heart-stopping, all-too-real novel, Kyle Mills proves once again that he is one of the freshest and most original thriller writers working today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Clear and Present Danger (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 4) *



  






*Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

In this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller from Tom Clancy, Jack Ryan gets caught in a war between the United States and a Colombian drug cartel and uncovers a shocking conspiracy.*

When Colombian drug lords assassinate both the U.S. ambassador and the visiting head of the FBI, their actions trigger a covert response from the American government—a response that goes horribly wrong...

As the newly named Deputy Director of Intelligence for the CIA, Jack Ryan should be privy to operations like the one in Colombia, but he’s been left completely in the dark. With the help of field officer John Clark, Ryan intends to find out what’s really going on. But while they expect danger from without, the greatest threat of all may come from within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tom Clancy Target Acquired (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 8 )*




  






*Jack Ryan, Jr., will do anything for a friend, but this favor will be paid for in blood in the latest electric entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Jack Ryan, Jr. would do anything for Ding Chavez. That's why Jack is currently sitting in an open-air market in Israel, helping a CIA team with a simple job. The man running the mission, Peter Beltz, is an old friend from Ding's Army days. Ding hadn't seen his friend since Peter's transfer to the CIA eighteen months prior, and intended to use the assignment to reconnect. Unfortunately, Ding had to cancel at the last minute and asked Jack to take his place. It's a cushy assignment--a trip to Israel in exchange for a couple hours of easy work, but Jack could use the downtime after his last operation.

Jack is here merely as an observer, but when he hastens to help a woman and her young son, he finds himself the target of trained killers. Alone and outgunned, Jack will have to use all his skills to protect the life of the child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Constantine's Sword: The Church and the Jews, A History*



  






*The “monumental” New York Times bestseller in which a Catholic explores the problem of anti-Semitism through Church history (The Washington Post).*

A _Los Angeles Times_ Best Book of the Year and a New York Times Notable Book

In this “masterly history” (_Time_), National Book Award-winning author James Carroll maps the profoundly troubling two-thousand-year course of the Church’s battle against Judaism and faces the crisis of faith it has provoked in his own life as a Catholic.

More than a chronicle of religion, this dark history is the central tragedy of Western civilization, its fault lines reaching deep into our culture. The Church’s failure to protest the Holocaust — the infamous “silence” of Pius XII — is only part of the story: the death camps, Carroll shows, are the culmination of a long, entrenched tradition of anti-Judaism. From Gospel accounts of the death of Jesus on the cross, to Constantine’s transformation of the cross into a sword, to the rise of blood libels, scapegoating, and modern anti-Semitism, Carroll reconstructs the dramatic story of the Church’s conflict not only with Jews but with itself. Yet in tracing the arc of this narrative, he implicitly affirms that it did not necessarily have to be so. There were roads not taken, heroes forgotten; new roads can be taken yet. Demanding that the Church finally face this past in full, Carroll calls for a fundamental rethinking of the deepest questions of Christian faith. Only then can Christians, Jews, and all who carry the burden of this history begin to forge a new future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*History of the Civil War, 1861-1865*



  






*On April 12, 1861, the first shots were fired in a conflict that would become the bloodiest war to have ever occurred on American soil.*

It would continue to rage across the states for a further four years.

In this Pulitzer Prize winning history of that period James Ford Rhodes fully explains its causes, events and effects.

From the moment of secession by the southern states through to Lee’s surrender, Rhodes encompasses the full narrative of the conflict in this single-volume history.

Rhodes provides vivid portraits of the main leaders of the war as well as their actions, both on the battlefield and in the political discussions taking place in Washington and Richmond.

Rich in scholarship and written in engrossing style _History of the Civil War, 1861-1865_ is essential reading for anyone with an interest nineteenth century American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chief Joseph & the Flight of the Nez Perce: The Untold Story of an American Tragedy *



  






Hidden in the shadow cast by the great western expeditions of Lewis and Clark lies another journey every bit as poignant, every bit as dramatic, and every bit as essential to an understanding of who we are as a nation -- the 1,800-mile journey made by Chief Joseph and eight hundred Nez Perce men, women, and children from their homelands in what is now eastern Oregon through the most difficult, mountainous country in western America to the high, wintry plains of Montana. There, only forty miles from the Canadian border and freedom, Chief Joseph, convinced that the wounded and elders could go no farther, walked across the snowy battlefield, handed his rifle to the U.S. military commander who had been pursuing them, and spoke his now-famous words, "From where the sun now stands, I will fight no more forever."

The story has been told many times, but never before in its entirety or with such narrative richness. Drawing on four years of research, interviews, and 20,000 miles of travel, Nerburn takes us beyond the surrender to the captives' unlikely welcome in Bismarck, North Dakota, their tragic eight-year exile in Indian Territory, and their ultimate return to the Northwest. Nerburn reveals the true, complex character of Joseph, showing how the man was transformed into a myth by a public hungry for an image of the noble Indian and how Joseph exploited the myth in order to achieve his single goal of returning his people to their homeland.

_Chief Joseph & the Flight of the Nez Perce_ is far more than the story of a man and a people. It is a grand saga of a pivotal time in our nation's history. Its pages are alive with the presence of Lewis and Clark, General William Tecumseh Sherman, General George Armstrong Custer, and Sitting Bull. Its events brush against the California Gold Rush, the Civil War, the great western pioneer migration, and the building of the telegraph and the transcontinental railroad. Once you have read this groundbreaking work, you will never look at Chief Joseph, the American Indian, or our nation's westward journey in the same way again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Former Naval Person: Winston Churchill and the Royal Navy (Leading the Modern Royal Navy)*



  






*How did Winston Churchill’s role as First Lord of the Admiralty help him lead Britain to victory in the Second Word War?

An impressive biography of Churchill’s impact on the Royal Navy, perfect for readers of Andrew Roberts, Max Hastings, Craig L. Symonds and Andrew Lambert.*

Sir Winston Churchill took a more active part in the day-to-day running of the war at sea than any First Lord in history. But how did this professional army officer’s affiliation with the service come about? What impact did he have on shaping the Royal Navy, and what is his lasting legacy on naval operations today?

When, in 1911, Winston Churchill became First Lord of the Admiralty for the first time, he concentrated his vast energies and prolific imagination on a service which he knew needed reform. Over the next two and a half years he focused on naval preparation, visiting naval stations and dockyards, increasing the number of submarines and seaplanes, improving conditions on the lower deck, awarding higher pay to naval staff, and scrutinising expenditure.

A man of action, Churchill studied and analyzed each naval operation with great care – to the point of criticism from the Admiralty. He was intensely interested in technical invention, and his introduction of modern concepts of staff work, of discipline and social conditions, was both unique and effective; in 1939, during his second period in office as First Lord, he made certain that progress in all these fields continued.

Drawing on a wealth of contemporary sources, including Churchill’s own memoirs, Vice-Admiral Sir Peter Gretton’s professional naval judgement offers a balanced picture of Churchill’s long and intimate contact with the Royal Navy and is a fitting tribute to Sir Winston’s dedication to the service to which he gave so much.

*Former Naval Person is a detailed and well-researched account of Churchill’s involvement with the Royal Navy, it’s problems and the difficulties he encountered in reform and reconstruction.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cunningham: The Greatest Admiral Since Nelson (Leading the Modern Royal Navy)*



  






*An engrossing biography of one of the most important naval leaders of the Second World War.*

Perfect for people who enjoy biographies of Chester W. Nimitz, Isoroku Yamamoto or other legendary World War Two admirals.

‘In the Eastern Mediterranean we found in Admiral Andrew Cunningham an officer of the highest qualities and dauntless courage.’ Winston S. Churchill, _The Second World War_

After serving in the Boer War and World War One with distinction, Andrew Browne Cunningham, popularly known as ABC, served as Commander-in-Chief of the Mediterranean Fleet when the outlook for British forces looked bleakest at the start of the Second World War.

A brilliant naval tactician, Cunningham led his fleet to smash the Italian Navy at Taranto, the first completely all-aircraft naval attack in history, and later at Cape Matapan. He successfully evacuated the army from Greece and later from Crete and worked tirelessly to keep supply lines to besieged Allied forces in Malta and Tobruk open. As the tide of the war began to turn he directed naval support for Eisenhower's landings in North Africa and Italy.

From 1943, ABC became First Sea Lord and professional head of the Royal Navy, overseeing the final defeat of Nazi Germany’s naval forces and assisting with setting the strategy for defeating the Japanese in the Far East.

Drawing information from Cunningham’s personal letters and wartime diaries has allowed John Winton to provide vivid insight into all of this naval leader’s merits and flaws. Additional material from official sources and contemporary memoirs gives a thorough and unique perspective of the Second World War at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wojtek the Bear: Polish War Hero*



  






*The “hilarious and moving” true story of one of the Second World War's most unusual combatants—a 500-pound cigarette-smoking, beer-drinking brown bear (Scotsman).*

Purchased as an orphaned cub by a Polish soldier in Iran in 1942, and eventually adopted as a mascot by the Polish Army, Wojtek the Bear took on a more practical role as he grew, carrying heavy mortar rounds for the troops and going on to play his part as a fully enlisted “soldier” with his own rank and number during the Italian campaign. His service at Monte Cassino even earned him a promotion from private to corporal.

After the war, Wojtek, along with some of his Polish compatriots from II Corps, came to Berwickshire, Scotland, where he became a significant member of the local community before subsequently moving to Edinburgh Zoo. Wojtek's retirement was far from quiet: a potent symbol of freedom and solidarity for Poles around the world—he attracted a huge amount of media interest, and to this day he is honored with multiple monuments and in the emblem of the 22nd Artillery Supply Company. This is his remarkable story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Looming Tower *



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • PULITZER PRIZE WINNER • A “heart-stopping account of the events leading up to 9/11” (The New York Times Book Review), this definitive history explains in gripping detail the growth of Islamic fundamentalism, the rise of al-Qaeda, and the intelligence failures that culminated in the attacks on the World Trade Center.*

A gripping narrative that spans five decades,_ The Looming Tower_ explains in unprecedented detail the growth of Islamic fundamentalism, the rise of al-Qaeda, and the intelligence failures that culminated in the attacks on the World Trade Center. Lawrence Wright re-creates firsthand the transformation of Osama bin Laden and Ayman al-Zawahiri from incompetent and idealistic soldiers in Afghanistan to leaders of the most successful terrorist group in history. He follows FBI counterterrorism chief John O’Neill as he uncovers the emerging danger from al-Qaeda in the 1990s and struggles to track this new threat. Packed with new information and a deep historical perspective, _The Looming Tower_ is the definitive history of the long road to September 11.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Down Among the Dead (The Farian War Book 2) *



  






*Gunrunner empress Hail Bristol must navigate alien politics and deadly plots to prevent an interspecies war, in this second novel of the Farian War space opera trilogy.* In a surprise attack that killed many of her dearest subjects, Hail Bristol, empress of Indrana, has been captured by the Shen -- the most ruthless and fearsome aliens humanity has ever encountered. As she plots her escape, the centuries-long war between her captors and the Farians, their mortal enemies and Indrana's oldest allies, finally comes to a head. When her captors reveal a shocking vision of the future, Hail must make the unexpectedly difficult decision she's been avoiding: whether to back the Shen or the Farians. Staying neutral is no longer an option. Will Hail fight? Or will she fall?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Left Hand of Destiny Book 1 (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)*



  






*In a riveting Star Trek novel inspired by Arthurian legend, Klingon General Martok and Worf return to the Klingon homeworld after the Dominion War, only to face rebellion, civil war, and a shocking enemy.*

Lieutenant Ezri Dax compels Lieutenant Commander Worf to the most fateful decision of his life—vanquish Klingon leader Gowron in honorable combat and install in his place a low-born, one-eyed soldier of the empire who might lead their people back to the path of honor.

Under the weighty mantle of chancellor, General Martok led the forces of the empire to victory in the final Allied assault against the Dominion. Now, with Worf at his side as the newly appointed Federation ambassador to Qo’noS, Martok is finally coming home, bringing with him the hope of a bright new future for his people.

But the new chancellor’s triumphant return to the Klingon homeworld is met by treachery and upheaval. As the demons of the general’s past rise up, so too does a usurper to the Imperial Throne, one who knows exactly how to crush Martok and all who stand with him—and who won’t be satisfied until they are ashes under the foundation of a new Klingon Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Left Hand of Destiny Book Two (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine 2)*



  






*As General Martok’s war to win back his empire intensifies, the truth about his past is revealed, leading to a final confrontation against his corrupt son and the woman he once loved in this epic Star Trek: Deep Space Nine novel.*

Sins of the past collide with hopes for the future as Martok fights for the right to lead the Klingon Empire. With the secret of his usurper exposed, the ousted chancellor and his ragtag band of followers embark on a desperate plan to retake the empire.

But while Worf, Ezri Dax, and the crew of the IKS_ Rotarran_ go in search of the most revered Klingon icon of power, Martok is dealt the most crushing blow of all—driving him to make his final stand on the ice-strewn cliffs of sacred Boreth. As that frozen world reverberates with the song of armies and bat’leths clashing, the mystery of Martok’s past, and the future of the Klingon Empire, is finally revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Planet X: Tng Planet X (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *



  






*An exciting crossover between the Starfleet's finest crew and Earth's greatest mutant heroes who must team together to stop a deadly threat to the Federation.*

On the planet Xhaldia, ordinary men and women are mutating into bizarre creatures with extraordinary powers. But is this a momentous evolutionary leap or an unparalleled catastrophe? The very fabric of Xhaldian society is threatened as fear and prejudice divide the transformed from their own kin.

Dispatched to cope with the growing crisis, Captain Picard and the crew of the _Starship Enterprise™_ receive some unexpected visitors from another reality -- in the form of the group of mutant heroes known as the uncanny X-Men®. Storm, leader of the X-Men, offers their help in resolving a situation that is agonizingly similar to the human/mutant conflicts of their own time and space.

But when hostile aliens appear in orbit around Xhaldia to try and abduct the transformed for use as a superpowered force in an attack on the Federation, even the combined forces of the crew of Starfleet and the X-Men may be unable to prevent an inferno of death and destruction.

Starfleet's finest crew and Earth's greatest mutant heroes will need all their powers and abilities to save the Xhaldian people and stop a deadly threat to the Federation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Darwath Series: The Time of the Dark, The Walls of Air, and The Armies of Daylight*



  






*From a New York Times–bestselling author, three novels of a modern-day medievalist beset by murder and magic—“A fabulously talented writer” (Charlaine Harris).*

As a student of medieval history, Gil Patterson is a woman familiar with dark stories. She knows the Crusades, the Black Death, and the other horrors of the Middle Ages all too well, but it is another kind of atrocity that has begun to haunt her dreams. She sees forces of evil assaulting a beleaguered kingdom, whose kind people are on the brink of annihilation, and awakes each morning in a cold sweat. In _The Time of the Dark_, Gil dismisses the dreams until a wizard appears in her apartment. He has crossed into her dimension, passing through the fraying fabric of the universe, to ask her help. For mankind to survive he must protect an infant prince, whom he plans to hide in Gil's world. She is about to get much closer to evil than she ever imagined. In _The Walls of Air _and _The Armies of Daylight, _Gil and Rudy know the world is no longer safe and there is nowhere to hide from the Dark. Since the Dark Ones returned, the world has been laid to waste. The land’s wizards have been slaughtered, its cities destroyed, and its people scattered in terror. Few have witnessed more of the destruction than Gil and Rudy, and both of them will need all their strength to survive this final challenge. Ingold, the master wizard, has devised a spell to hide the user from the deathly stare of the Dark, and he intends to use it to strike at their very heart. Finally, Gil, Rudy, and the rest of mankind’s survivors will take the offensive, bringing an end to this terrible war, for better or for worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Civil War: A Novel of the Marvel Universe (Marvel Novels Book 2)*



  






*Second title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the classic story: Civil War*

SPIDER-MAN IRON MAN CAPTAIN AMERICA THE FANTASTIC FOUR

THE EPIC STORY THAT BLOWS THE MARVEL UNIVERSE APART!

Iron Man and Captain America: two core members of the Avengers, the world's greatest super hero team. When a tragic battle blows a hole in the city of Stamford, killing hundreds of people, the U.S. government demands that all super heroes unmask and register their powers. To Tony Stark--Iron Man--it's a regrettable but necessary step. To Captain America, it's an unbearable assault on civil liberties.

SO BEGINS THE CIVIL WAR.

BASED ON THE SMASH-HIT GRAPHIC NOVEL THAT HAS SOLD MORE THAN HALF A MILLION COPIES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deadpool: Paws (Marvel Novels Book 4) *



  






*Fourth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the classic Deadpool story: Paws*

MARVEL'S HYPERACTIVE ASSASSIN IN HIS FIRST FULL-LENGTH NOVEL! HIS TARGET: PUPPIES THAT BECOME GIANT MONSTERS. WAIT. PUPPIES? IS THAT RIGHT? CAN WE DO THAT?

Marvel's popular Merc with a Mouth stars in an original novel of the Marvel Universe! Blending gritty action with hard-hitting humor, this witty tome is guaranteed to ARRGGH GLAK MMMPPH *

...Sorry Marvel, somethin' happened to your copy guy. This is Deadpool speaking! Like he said, this is my first prose novel, and they got this dude Stefan Petrucha to write it. He's good people--he's written novels (Ripper, Dead Mann Walking) and lotsa comics (X-Files, Nancy Drew, Power Rangers). But here's the problem: This book is about puppies. Puppies that turn into big nasty monsters. And then I gotta kill 'em. Thing is, I like killing people--the ones that deserve it, anyway--but even I won't kill puppies. No way. So that's what we call a character dilemma...

DEADPOOL, COME HOME!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ant-Man: Natural Enemy: A Novel of the Marvel Universe (Marvel Novels Book 5) *



  






*Fifth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the classic Ant-Man story: Natural Enemy.


SCOTT LANG'S CRIMINAL PAST COMES BACK TO HAUNT HIM!*

Scott Lang -- the Astonishing Ant-Man -- has a new life in New York City with his daughter, Cassie. Scott's determined to make it work: Cassie's in a good school, he's got a steady job, and he's finally ready to explore that wide, safe, non-spandexed dating world. But despite his best intentions, Scott just can't stay out of the spotlight -- or magnifying glass -- and it doesn't take long for his new life to fall apart. When an old partner-in-crime goes to trial, Scott and Cassie are stuck with federal bodyguards. Scott is convinced the protection is unnecessary, but he hasn't calculated the teenager factor! When trouble finds Cassie, Scott throws caution to the wind and dons the suit. But what is the villain really after?

Award-winning crime writer Jason Starr (Twisted City, Wolverine MAX)
spins a thrilling tale of desperation, secrets, and microscopic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spider-Man: Forever Young: A Novel of the Marvel Universe (Marvel Novels Book 6)*



  






*Sixth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program: Stefan Petrucha puts his pen to the classic "Stone Tablet Saga," which ComicsReview.com calls "Stan Lee's Marvel and Spider-Man at their peak."*

Take a swing through Spider-Man's past!

Hoping to snag some rent-paying photos of his arachnid-like alter ego in action, Peter Parker goes looking for trouble--and finds it in the form of a mysterious, mythical stone tablet coveted by both the Kingpin and the Maggia.

Caught in the crosshairs of New York's most nefarious villains, Peter also runs afoul of his friends--and the police! His girlfriend, Gwen Stacy, isn't too happy with him, either. And the past comes back to haunt him years later when the Maggia's assumed-dead leader resurfaces, still in pursuit of the troublesome tablet. Plus: With Aunt May at death's door, has the ol' Parker luck disappeared for good?

A novel based on the classic "Stone Tablet Saga," adapted and expanded for the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marvel Novels - Thanos: Death Sentence *



  






*The Seventh title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the Thanos story, Death Sentence.

A NEW LIFE FOR THE MAD TITAN!*

Thanos' pursuit of the Infinity Gems has always defined him. But when the Marvel heroes defeat him once again, Thanos' beloved Mistress Death grants him one final chance.

Stripped of his powers and his old skin, Thanos embarks on a cosmic walkabout to reassert his power over himself and the Multiverse. Haunted by family - or the semblances of it - the Mad Titan may become something else entirely. Will he maintain his illusions of grandeur, or is this a new path for a lost god?

THIS ORIGINAL TALE EXPLORES THE INNER LIFE OF ONE OF THE MOST POWERFUL BEINGS IN THE MARVEL UNIVERSE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marvel Novels - Spider-Man: Kraven's Last Hunt *



  






*The eighth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the Spider-man story, Kraven's Last Hunt.*

Here lies Spider-man, slain by the hunter!

After years of crushing defeats, Kraven the Hunter--son of Russian aristocrats, game tracker supreme--launches a final, deadly assault on Peter Parker, the Amazing Spider-Man.

But for the obsessed Kraven, killing his prey is not enough. Once his enemy is dead, Kraven must become the Spider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marvel Novels - X-Men: Days of Future Past *



  






*The ninth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the X-Men story, Days of Future Past.*

THE FUTURE IS NOW!

In a dark and dangerous future, the mutant-hunting machines known as the Sentinels rule America with an iron fist. Almost all mutants and superhumans have been exterminated. Only a handful of imprisoned mutants remain to fight against their oppressive robotic overseers! Now Kate Pryde, former X-Man, must travel back in time and warn her present-day teammates of the coming danger - and hopefully prevent this horrible future from ever taking place!

EXPERIENCE THE CLASSIC, GENRE-DEFINING X-MEN EVENT LIKE NEVER BEFORE!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Marvel Novels - Captain America: Dark Designs*



  






*The tenth title in Titan Books' Marvel fiction reissue program, featuring the Captain America story, Captain America: Dark Designs.*

Steve Rogers knows the art of survival better than most. Decades under ice will do that to a man. But the Avengers chipped more than rock-hard morality and super strength out from under that permafrost. When Cap takes out a terrorist cell threatening to poison the world, he'll discover a threat far more deadly. An incurable virus has hidden in his body for years -- and now it's come to the surface. To save the world, he'll have to return to his own personal hell: deep freeze.

And he'll have to take an old friend with him. Having survived his own death by inhabiting a clone of Steve Rogers, the Red Skull has inherited the virus -- and he's a little less willing to play martyr. As the deadly disease shifts and evolves, new patterns emerge. Can Captain America contain the Red Skull before the virus runs rampant?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Avengers: Infinity Prose Novel*



  






*The Avengers journey into deep space, where they unite the intergalactic races against the Builders--deadly aliens who seek to destroy the known galaxy. While the heroes are gone, Thanos sets his sights on Earth, sending the Black Order to launch the assault. It falls to the Inhumans, Black Panther, Doctor Strange, the X-Men, and more to defend the planet.*

It falls to the other heroes of Earth--the Inhumans, the Black Panther, Namor the Sub-Mariner, Doctor Strange, the X-Men, and more--to defend Attilan, Wakanda, Atlantis, and the rest of the planet. To defeat Thanos, the defending forces will need to employ a new weapon--one that may be as deadly as the invading force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*X-Men: The Dark Phoenix Saga*



  






*One of the most popular X-Men epics of all time, revealing the birth of perhaps the deadliest force in the galaxy--Dark Phoenix.*

Piloting a shuttle through a deadly solar flare, Jean Grey saves the X-Men, but is possessed by one of the universe's most powerful forces--the Phoenix. As she adapts to her new powers, the mutant team launches an assault against the clandestine organization known as the Hellfire Club. Once inside, however, Jean is tricked by the villain Mastermind into betraying her teammates. She becomes first the Hellfire Club's Black Queen and then Dark Phoenix, as the power to destroy worlds bursts forth uncontrolled. Shooting into deep space, Jean destroys an entire star system, then encounters a cruiser piloted by the spacefaring race the Shi'ar. When the cruiser is obliterated, the Shi'ar queen decrees that the Phoenix must die. But only the X-Men can hope to stop Dark Phoenix, and save Jean Grey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Suicide Squad: The Official Movie Novelization *



  






Assemble a team of the world’s most dangerous imprisoned super criminals, provide them the most powerful arsenal at the government’s disposal, and send them to defeat an enigmatic, unstoppable enemy.

U.S. intelligence officer Amanda Waller has gathered a group of disparate, despicable individuals with next to nothing to lose. Once they figure out they were chosen to fail, will the Suicide Squad resolve to die beating the odds, or decide it’s every man for himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DC Comics novels - Batman: The Killing Joke*


  






*Adapting what may be the most popular of graphic novels, by the edgy Hard Case Crime author, adding layers and exploring the nature of morality.*

Faced with overwhelming poverty and a pregnant wife, a tragic, struggling comedian is forced to turn to crime. In his first heist, he is immersed in toxic chemicals that disfigure him bizarrely, driving him mad and thus giving birth to The Joker.

For years, the Clown Prince of Crime has been caught in a dance of violence with his greatest nemesis, the Batman. Escaping Arkham Asylum, he plots his most lethal caper. This will be the ultimate punch line... his KILLING JOKE.

In their mission to protect Gotham City, Batman and Batgirl (Barbara Gordon) pursue ruthless criminals such as the grandiose Maxie Zeus and Antonio "Python" Palmares. Simultaneously, Commissioner James Gordon and Detective Harvey Bullock take on a cartel distributing the latest designer drug--"giggle sniff," derived from a venom created by The Joker.

This rapid-fire sequence of events spirals together to threaten Batman's closest friends and allies, and locks the two eternal foes in their ultimate death match.

Copyright © 2017 DC Comics. BATMAN, THE JOKER, THE KILLING JOKE and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*DC Comics novels - Harley Quinn: Mad Love*



  






*The definitive story of Harley Quinn by her co-creator, Paul Dini, and Pat Cadigan, revealing the secrets of her history even as she seeks to kill Batman.*

When she was only seven years old, Harleen Quinzel witnessed her father being beaten up by thugs, and then arrested by the police. That night she ran away to the safest place she could think of: Coney Island amusement park. But there, pursued into the Funhouse by the men who brutalised her father, she beheld unimaginable horrors.

Years later, Harleen has put her past behind her, and used her intelligence and ambition to escape her childhood of poverty with a career in psychiatry. Assigned to her first position at Arkham Hospital, she will discover, deep in the asylum, something dangerous and alluring, something quite unlike anything else she has ever known before: The Joker. Because why would you settle for love, when you could have MAD LOVE?

From the moment that Harleen finds a rose on her desk, to the moment she dons her harlequin hat, this is the definitive story that chronicles the obsession, the burning desire, the manic laughter, and the birth of one of the most controversial and popular comic book supervillains ever created: Harley Quinn.


Copyright © 2017 DC Comics. BATMAN, THE JOKER, HARLEY QUINN, SUICIDE SQUAD and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Venom: Lethal Protector Prose Novel*



  






*The first of Titan's new series of original Marvel novels, starring Spider-Man's arch foe Venom in his anti-hero role as the Lethal Protector.*

WHEN EDDIE BROCK BECOMES BIOLOGICALLY LINKED TO A
BIZARRE ALIEN SYMBIOTE, THE TWO SHARE A COMMON GOAL.

At first they seek to squash their arch-foe Spider-Man. After repeated attempts, Venom reaches an uneasy truce with the web-spinner. Brock leaves New York and heads west to San Francisco, the city of his birth, eager to put trouble behind him.

Trouble has different ideas.

Brock commits himself to becoming a defender of the innocent, but he's a six-foot-three-inch, 260 lb. figure with bulging muscles and fangs like a shark. Venom quickly draws attention--first from a furious Spider-Man, who's certain Brock has broken his word, then from a team of armored enemies who set out to kill the "Lethal Protector."

Venom joins forces with the web-spinner, only to face an even deadlier threat--five trained killers, each wearing a symbiotic suit like Brock's.

These are the Spawn of Venom,
and they're out for blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Captain Marvel: Liberation Run Prose Novel (Novels of the Marvel Universe)*



  






*An all-new original novel in which the most powerful hero in the Marvel Universe must free Inhuman slaves imprisoned on a distant world.*

Carol Danvers--Captain Marvel--narrowly stops a spacecraft from crashing. Its pilot Rhi is a young Inhuman woman from a group who left for a life among the stars. Instead they were imprisoned on a planet where an enslaved Inhuman brings her owner great power and influence. Horrified by the account, Carol gathers a team--including Ant-Man, Mantis, and Amadeus Cho--and they set out to free Rhi's people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Almost Interesting*



  






*David Spade is best known for his harsh “Hollywood” Minute Sketches on SNL, his starring roles in movies like Joe Dirt and Tommy Boy, and his seven-year stint as Dennis Finch on the series Just Shoot Me. Now, with a wit as dry as the weather in his home state of Arizona, the “comic brat extraordinaire” tells his story in Almost Interesting.*

First Taking fans back to his childhood as a wannabe cool younger brother and recounting his excruciating road-tour to fame—when he was regularly mistaken for a ten year-old, Spade then dishes about his time crisscrossing the country as a comedian, for low-paying gigs and dragging along his mother’s old suitcase full of props. He also covers his years on _SNL_ during the beloved Rock/Sandler/Farley era of the 1990s, including his close working relationship and friendship with Chris Farley and brags about the ridiculous perks that fame has brought into his life, including the constant fear of being fired, a crazy ex-assistant who attacked him while he was sleeping, a run-in with Eddie Murphy on the mean streets of Beverly Hills, and of course an endless supply of hot chicks. 

Sometimes dirty, always funny, and as sharp as a tack, _Almost Interesting_ reminds you why David Spade is one of our generation’s favorite funny guys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wild and Crazy Guys: How the Comedy Mavericks of the '80s Changed Hollywood Forever*



  






*The behind-the-scenes story of the iconic funnymen who ruled '80s Hollywood—Bill Murray, Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, John Belushi, Dan Aykroyd, and Eddie Murphy—and the beloved films that made them stars, including Animal House, Caddyshack, and Ghostbusters

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NEW YORK

“An enjoyable romp that vividly captures the manic ups and downs of the remarkable group of funny folk who gave us a golden age of small and big screen comedy, from SNL to Groundhog Day.”—Peter Biskind, author of Easy Riders, Raging Bulls*

_Wild and Crazy Guys_ opens in 1978 with Chevy Chase and Bill Murray taking bad-tempered swings at each other backstage at _Saturday Night Live,_ and closes 21 years later with the two doing a skit in the same venue, poking fun at each other, their illustrious careers, triumphs and prat falls. In between, Nick de Semlyen takes us on a trip through the tumultuous '80s, delving behind the scenes of movies such as _National Lampoon's Vacation, Beverly Hills Cop, The Blues Brothers, Dirty Rotten Scoundrels,_ and dozens more. Chronicling the off-screen, larger-than-life antics of Bill Murray, Chevy Chase, Steve Martin, Dan Aykroyd, Eddie Murphy, John Belushi, John Candy, and Rick Moranis, it's got drugs, sex, punch-ups, webbed toes, and Bill Murray being pushed into a swimming pool by Hunter S. Thompson while tied to a lawn chair. What's not to like?

Based on candid interviews from many of the stars themselves, as well as those in their immediate orbit, including directors John Landis, Carl Reiner, and Amy Heckerling, _Wild and Crazy Guys_ is a fantastic insider account of the friendships, feuds, triumphs, and disasters experienced by these beloved comedians. Hilarious and revealing, it is both a hidden history of the most fertile period ever for screen comedy and a celebration of some of the most popular films of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*And Dangerous to Know (Rosalind Thorne Mystery Book 3)*



  






*When the ladies of the ton of Regency London need discreet assistance, they turn to Rosalind Thorne—in these mysteries inspired by the novels of Jane Austen . . .*

Trust is a delicate thing, and no one knows that better than Rosalind Thorne. Lady Melbourne has entrusted her with recovering a packet of highly sensitive private letters stolen from her desk. The contents of these letters hold great interest for the famous poet Lord Byron, who had carried on a notorious public affair with Lady Melbourne's daughter-in-law, the inconveniently unstable Lady Caroline Lamb. Rosalind is to take up residence in Melbourne House, posing as Lady Melbourne's confidential secretary. There, she must discover the thief and regain possession of the letters before any further scandal erupts.

However, Lady Melbourne omits a crucial detail. Rosalind learns from the Bow Street runner Adam Harkness that an unidentified woman was found dead in the courtyard of Melbourne House. The coroner has determined that she was poisoned. Adam urges Rosalind to use her new position in the household to help solve the murder. As she begins to untangle a web of secrets and blackmail, Rosalind finds she must risk her own life to bring this desperate business to an end . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*TO DIE FOR (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 8 )*



  







*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas is caught off guard by a murderous plan that sends her on a pulse-pounding race against time in this romantic thriller by Willow Rose.*



It is a typical Tuesday morning. Scott Benton gets up, kisses his girlfriend Sarah goodbye, and goes to work.

But when he returns home from work later in the afternoon, his girlfriend of two years is gone.

*And just like that, Scott’s life is turned upside down.*

The police are after him, thinking he hurt her. His friends and family have turned their backs on him, thinking the same. Meanwhile, there is one thing Scott can’t stop thinking about.

Two months ago, Sarah told him that he should go looking for her if she ever turned up missing.

*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas* has enough on her plate as it is: a newborn baby, an upcoming marriage, and a house not big enough to fit them all.

On top of it, she takes in a young girl who is in serious trouble, only adding to the strain on her family life.

When Scott Benton shows up and tells her she’s his only hope in finding his girlfriend, Eva Rae is inclined to say no, but she can’t get herself to do it.

Scott and Eva Rae used to date for a brief period in high school, and Eva Rae isn’t the type of person who can just stop caring about someone.

_*Especially when they have nowhere else to turn.*_

As the investigation deepens, Eva Rae Thomas finds out what it is from her past that Sarah was so afraid of, and she’ll need all of her profiling skills in the race against time to find the girl before it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Moon Lake *



  






*From an Edgar award-winning author comes the gripping and unexpected tale of a lost town and the dark secrets that lie beneath the glittering waters of an East Texas lake.*

Daniel Russell was only thirteen years old when his father tried to kill them both by driving their car into Moon Lake. Miraculously surviving the crash—and growing into adulthood—Daniel returns to the site of this traumatic incident in the hopes of recovering his father's car and bones. As he attempts to finally put to rest the memories that have plagued him for years, he discovers something even more shocking among the wreckage that has ties to a twisted web of dark deeds, old grudges, and strange murders. 

As Daniel diligently follows where the mysterious trail of vengeance leads, he unveils the heroic revelation at its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Tiding of Magpies: A Birder Murder Mystery*



  






*The fifth instalment of the Birder Murder series

It is in the silent spaces between the facts that the truth often hides*


When his most celebrated case is suddenly reopened, Detective Chief Inspector Jejeune's long-buried secrets threaten to come to light. Meanwhile, his girlfriend, Lindy, faces an unseen threat of her own, one which Jejeune may not be able to protect her from. Between fending off inquiries from the internal review and an open murder case to solve, more than ever Jejeune will have to rely on the help of the stalwart Sergeant Danny Maik. But Maik is learning things on his own that have caused him to question his DCI‘s actions, both past and present. In the current case, and in the former one, the facts seem clear enough. But often the most insidious lies hide behind the most honest-seeming truths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cari Mora: A Novel *



  






*A resilient young woman must outwit a sadistic psychopath in this pulse-pounding thriller from the author of The Silence of the Lambs, a "master still at the top of his strange and chilling form" (Wall Street Journal).*

Twenty-five million dollars in cartel gold lies hidden beneath a mansion on the Miami Beach waterfront. Ruthless men have tracked it for years. Leading the pack is Hans-Peter Schneider. Driven by unspeakable appetites, he makes a living fleshing out the violent fantasies of other, richer men.

Cari Mora, caretaker of the house, has escaped from the violence in her native country. She stays in Miami on a wobbly Temporary Protected Status, subject to the iron whim of ICE. She works at many jobs to survive. Beautiful, marked by war, Cari catches the eye of Hans-Peter as he closes in on the treasure. But Cari Mora has surprising skills, and her will to survive has been tested before.

Monsters lurk in the crevices between male desire and female survival. No other writer in the last century has conjured those monsters with more terrifying brilliance than Thomas Harris. _Cari Mora_, his sixth novel, is the long-awaited return of an American master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 5-8 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 2)*



  






_BOOKS 5-8 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES_


*Books Included:*


*The Sins of the Father (Book 5)*
*Strange and Sinister Path (Book 6)*
*The Heart to Kill (Book 7)*
*Unnatural Murder (Book *
When Silvie Martin moves to New York from Texas with her husband, Simon, and their one year-old daughter, Mary, she is filled with the joy and hope she derives from their shared faith. But no sooner have they moved into their new home, which backs on to their church, than her husband is brutally murdered before her very eyes. The only trouble is, the shock has completely erased her memory…

Now, eighteen years later, Detectives Stone and Dehan have to piece together a crime where their prime witness remembers nothing, and the suspects are as bizarre as they are unlikely: Reverend Paul Truelove, bombastic and irresistible to women, Humberto, the mysterious, shambling freak who speaks a language only he understands, El Chato, the Mexican housebreaker, and even Sylvie herself…

But Stone and Dehan know, where sex and religion mix, nothing is ever simple. And the deeper they investigate, the more convinced they are, there is something they are not seeing…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Fire in Bone: A Jake Pettman Thriller*



  






*A chief of police out of control. A suspected child killer from a bygone era. And a schoolgirl washed up on the banks of the River Skweda.*

A storm is coming to Blue Falls, Maine.

An unprecedented storm. 

And in the eye of the storm stands ex-detective Jake Pettman. A man desperate for sanctuary and desperate for the truth. 

But in a place of undying and heinous secrets, such desperations become dangerous.

Both to yourself, and the people that you love. 

*Fire in Bone is an adrenaline-pumping crime thriller novel from the Amazon best-selling author of One Last Prayer for the Rays and the DCI Yorke series. Perfect for fans of Chris Carter, James Patterson, Chris Brookmyre, and Stuart Macbride.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Our Gated Community: A Highlands and Islands Detective Thriller (Highlands & Islands Detective Book 10) *



  






*A remote island community starts its new life. A dead body leads to locked doors and closed mouths. Can Macleod and McGrath find the killer hell bent on destroying paradise?*

Leaving behind the city of Inverness, Seoras and Hope travel to the fledgling paradise of Morning Light to investigate a body found in the idyllic town square. When the Mayor tries to run roughshod over Macleod’s investigation, the determined pair find a wall of silence and an underlying current of deceit and mistrust. Can Macleod find who controls the villagers’ tongues before more permanent measures are taken against those who speak out?

A generous dose of fear is the key to a happy town!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Sleepyhead's Bedside Companion *



  






This is a quirky, amusing, information-packed book for all lovers of sleep. It's a celebration of nature's greatest free gift, the perfect companion for the bedside table. It's the book to curl up with before falling asleep.

It looks at the history, culture, folklore, language and science of sleep. Did you know that the siesta was once a British tradition? Why do we say 'sleep like a top'? Does counting sheep work? What are the very best sleeps? Who invented pyjamas? If dogs sleep so much, why are they always yawning? What are the best films about sleep? Do today's children have less sleep than Edwardian children? Does booze help or hinder sleep?

Not only is sleep a great natural pleasure, it's also essential to good health. The book examines how a lack of sleep is increasingly seen as a health risk.

Sleep is also the place of dreams and nightmares. Why are so many dreams the same and what are the archetypal recurring dreams? What is the origin of the word 'nightmare'? And what do Bugs Bunny, the surrealists and Freud have to do with dreaming?

Sleep is there to be enjoyed. It's not worth getting into bed for anything else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rise and Fall of the Great Powers: Economic Change and Military Conflict from 1500 to 2000*



  






About national and international power in the "modern" or Post Renaissance period. Explains how the various powers have risen and fallen over the 5 centuries since the formation of the "new monarchies" in W. Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 900 Days: The Siege Of Leningrad *



  






The Nazi siege of Leningrad from 1941 to 1943, during which time the city was cut off from the rest of the world, was one of the most gruesome episodes of World War II. In scale, the tragedy of Leningrad dwarfs even the Warsaw ghetto or Hiroshima. Nearly three million people endured it; just under half of them died, starving or freezing to death, most in the six months from October 1941 to April 1942 when the temperature often stayed at 30 degrees below zero. For twenty-five years the distinguished journalist and historian Harrison Salisbury has assembled material for this story. He has interviewed survivors, sifted through the Russian archives, and drawn on his vast experience as a correspondent in the Soviet Union. What he has discovered and imparted in _The 900 Days_ is an epic narrative of villainy and survival, in which the city had as much to fear from Stalin as from Hitler. He concludes his story with the culminating disaster of the Leningrad Affair, a plot hatched by Stalin three years after the war had ended. Almost every official who had been instrumental in the city's survival was implicated, convicted, and executed. Harrison Salisbury has told this overwhelming story boldly, unforgettably, and definitively.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bloody Okinawa: The Last Great Battle of World War II*



  






*A stirring narrative of World War II's final major battle—the Pacific war's largest, bloodiest, most savagely fought campaign—the last of its kind.*

On Easter Sunday, April 1, 1945, more than 184,000 US troops began landing on the only Japanese home soil invaded during the Pacific war. Just 350 miles from mainland Japan, Okinawa was to serve as a forward base for Japan's invasion in the fall of 1945.

Nearly 140,000 Japanese and auxiliary soldiers fought with suicidal tenacity from hollowed-out, fortified hills and ridges. Under constant fire and in the rain and mud, the Americans battered the defenders with artillery, aerial bombing, naval gunfire, and every infantry tool. Waves of Japanese kamikaze and conventional warplanes sank 36 warships, damaged 368 others, and killed nearly 5,000 US seamen.

When the slugfest ended after 82 days, more than 125,000 enemy soldiers lay dead—along with 7,500 US ground troops. Tragically, more than 100,000 Okinawa civilians perished while trapped between the armies. The brutal campaign persuaded US leaders to drop the atomic bomb instead of invading Japan.

Utilizing accounts by US combatants and Japanese sources, author Joseph Wheelan endows this riveting story of the war's last great battle with a compelling human dimension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Indomitable Florence Finch: The Untold Story of a War Widow Turned Resistance Fighter and Savior of American POWs *




  






*"An American hero-long forgotten-finally gets her due in this riveting narrative. You will absolutely love Florence Finch: her grit, her compassion, her fight. This isn't just history; she is a woman for our times."
-Keith O'Brien, the New York Times bestselling author of Fly Girls

The riveting story of an unsung World War II hero who saved countless American lives in the Philippines, told by an award-winning military historian.*
When Florence Finch died at the age of 101, few of her Ithaca, NY neighbors knew that this unassuming Filipina native was a Presidential Medal of Freedom recipient, whose courage and sacrifice were unsurpassed in the Pacific War against Japan. Long accustomed to keeping her secrets close in service of the Allies, she waited fifty years to reveal the story of those dramatic and harrowing days to her own children.
Florence was an unlikely warrior. She relied on her own intelligence and fortitude to survive on her own from the age of seven, facing bigotry as a mixed-race mestiza with the dual heritage of her American serviceman father and Filipina mother.
As the war drew ever closer to the Philippines, Florence fell in love with a dashing American naval intelligence agent, Charles "Bing" Smith. In the wake of Bing's sudden death in battle, Florence transformed from a mild-mannered young wife into a fervent resistance fighter. She conceived a bold plan to divert tons of precious fuel from the Japanese army, which was then sold on the black market to provide desperately needed medicine and food for hundreds of American POWs. In constant peril of arrest and execution, Florence fought to save others, even as the Japanese police closed in.
With a wealth of original sources including taped interviews, personal journals, and unpublished memoirs, _The Indomitable Florence Finch_ unfolds against the Bataan Death March, the fall of Corregidor, and the daily struggle to survive a brutal occupying force. Award-winning military historian and former Congressman Robert J. Mrazek brings to light this long-hidden American patriot. _The Indomitable Florence Finch_ is the story of the transcendent bravery of a woman who belongs in America's pantheon of war heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Shadow Constant (Stand Alone Suspense)*



  






*Someone is keeping watch over the machine. Should it ever have been built?*The lure of the find behind the loose hearthstone at Hazleton House was too great. The schematic excited Evan, Reenie and Ivy for different reasons but it is Kayla who actually begins building it. Her ability to focus to the exclusion of all else is just one of the effects of her Asperger's.The scribbled initials E.W. were merely a curiosity until it's discovered they belong to Eli Whitney. But strange footprints and disturbing visitors let Evan know that the theft of his sister's prize schematic isn't just a coincidence.It becomes obvious that the generator has no apparent power source. And Eli Whitney was only the first to die because of the machine.Soon they realize their enemies are much bigger than they had imagined and the threat the device poses could topple an empire. The secret now threatens those at Hazleton House.*Who is trying to stop them?*

*Winner: Booky Award for BEST Thriller & Suspense Book 2013 Winner: Booky Award for top 12 books of 2013 Finalist: Beverly Hills Book Awards for New Fiction and Suspense 2014 Finalist: Eric Hoffer Best Book Award 2014 Silver Medal: Indie Excellence Award for Mystery/Suspense 2014*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Halloween: The Official Movie Novelization *



  






*The official novelization of the highly anticipated revamp of the classic horror film Halloween.*

In 1978, Laurie Strode survived an encounter with Michael Myers, a masked figure who killed her friends and terrorized the town of Haddonfield, Illinois on Halloween night. Myers was later gunned down, apprehended and committed to Smith's Grove State Hospital.

For forty years, memories of that nightmarish ordeal have haunted Laurie and now Myers is back once again on Halloween, having escaped a routine transfer, leaving a trail of bodies in his wake. This time, Laurie is prepared with years of survival training to protect herself, her daughter Karen and her granddaughter Allyson, a teenager separated from her family and enjoying Halloween festivities.

Cover Image © 2018 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Resident Evil: The Final Chapter (The Official Movie Novelization)*



  






EVIL COMES HOME
As the only survivor of what was meant to be humanity's final stand against the undead hordes, Alice must return to where the nightmare began—Raccoon City, where the Umbrella Corporation is gathering its forces for a final strike against the only remaining survivors of the apocalypse. In a race against time Alice will join forces with old friends, and an unlikely ally, in an action packed battle with undead hordes and new mutant monsters. Between regaining her superhuman abilities at Wesker's hand and Umbrella's impending attack, this will be Alice's most difficult adventure as she fights to save humanity, which is on the brink of oblivion.


MY NAME IS ALICE. THIS IS THE END OF MY STORY.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tastes Like Chicken (Dan Shamble, Zombie P.I. Book 6)*



  






*It's a veritble cluster cluck! Dan Shamble, zombie P.I. faces his most fowl case yet, when a flock of murderous feral chickens terrorizes the Unnatural Quarter.*

Also in the caseload, Dan deals with the sinister spokesman for Monster Chow Industries, a spreading contamination that drives vampires berserk, a serial-killer demon from the Fifth Pit of Hell, a black-market blood gang led by the nefarious Ma Hemoglobin, a ghost fighting a hostile takeover of his blood bars…and a cute little vampire girl who may, or may not, be his daughter.With his ghost girlfriend Sheyenne, his bleeding-heart lawyer partner Robin, and his Best Human Friend Officer Toby McGoohan, Dan Shamble is back from the dead and back on the case.

The feathers will fly as he goes face-to-beak with the evil peckers.Includes the short story "Road Kill."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Gilded Cage (Chronicles of an Urban Druid Book 1)*



  






*Ye screw with this lass, ye get put on yer ass.*

_Life sucker-punched me..._

I have family I didn’t know about, a magical heritage laying its claim, and a mystery I apparently need to solve.

*There are three things I love most in life…my wild and crazy Irish family, Redbreast Whiskey at Shenanigans, and living in Toronto.*

Having grown up with five older brothers, I can fight my way out of most situations, either with my wicked sense of humor or my fists. Often both. But when a back-alley brawl leaves me marked with a bizarre Celtic crest on my back, I become a beacon for all things whacked and weird.

_My dad is obviously freaked when he sees the tat, but he won’t discuss it. _

*So, I do what any stubborn red-headed lass would—I ignore all advice and fly to the Emerald Isle to get answers.*

And yeah…you know that saying about hindsight being 20/20?

*True Story.*

Look out, druid world. _This mac Cumhaill is like no other._

Will Fiona survive coming into her powers? Will those in Ireland survive Fiona? Can Toronto survive an urban druid and her mythical bear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Invisible Husband of Frick Island*



  






*As Seen on the TODAY SHOW

A Southern Living Best Beach Read * A PopSugar Best Book of May * An Us Weekly Summer Beach Staple * A Frolic Under-the-Radar Book of May * An OK Magazine Best Summer Beach Read * An EW.com Best Book of Spring * A Country Living Can't Miss Beach Read * A LibraryReads Pick for May * An Emily Giffin Book Club pick

Sometimes all you need is one person to really see you.*

Piper Parrish's life on Frick Island—a tiny, remote town smack in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay—is nearly perfect. Well, aside from one pesky detail: Her darling husband, Tom, is dead. When Tom's crab boat capsized and his body wasn't recovered, Piper, rocked to the core, did a most peculiar thing: carried on as if her husband was not only still alive, but right there beside her, cooking him breakfast, walking him to the docks each morning, meeting him for their standard Friday night dinner date at the One-Eyed Crab. And what were the townspeople to do but go along with their beloved widowed Piper?

Anders Caldwell’s career is not going well. A young ambitious journalist, he’d rather hoped he’d be a national award-winning podcaster by now, rather than writing fluff pieces for a small town newspaper. But when he gets an assignment to travel to the remote Frick Island and cover their boring annual Cake Walk fundraiser, he stumbles upon a much more fascinating tale: an entire town pretending to see and interact with a man who does not actually exist. Determined it’s the career-making story he’s been needing for his podcast, Anders returns to the island to begin covert research and spend more time with the enigmatic Piper—but he has no idea out of all the lives he’s about to upend, it’s his that will change the most.

_USA Today_ bestselling author Colleen Oakley delivers an unforgettable love story about an eccentric community, a grieving widow, and an outsider who slowly learns that sometimes faith is more important than the facts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cobblered to Death (A Courtney Archer Mystery Book 1)*



  







*Out of the frying pan, into the fire . . .
*
Courtney Archer is known for hosting the show _Cooking with the Farmer’s Daughter_ . . . despite the fact that she’s actually a pediatrician’s daughter. Now she’s signed on for a role on _The American Baking Battle_. On this reality show, she can start developing a more authentic image for herself—and as a bonus, the usual backstabbing and manufactured drama isn’t part of the Baking Battle script. But genuine drama is heating up behind the scenes . . .

During a film shoot in the scenic Pocono Mountains, Courtney has to juggle career commitments like pots on a six-burner stove. Adding to the stress is Mick, a contestant who finds out about her fake farm-girl story. Determined to succeed at her new gig, she whips up a cherry cobbler in a cast-iron fry pan one evening and leaves it out to cool. But the next morning, it’s Mick’s body that’s cooling—right next to Courtney’s pan, now classified as a murder weapon . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Finished Off in Fondant (A Courtney Archer Mystery Book 2)*



  






*Hosting a reality cooking show could be the perfect career boost for Chef Courtney Archer—as long as the contestants aren’t suspected of murder . . .
*
Despite a few early hiccups, Courtney is thrilled with her starring role on _The American Baking Battle_, filmed at a grand resort in the Pocono Mountains. The icing on the cake? The new season has a wedding theme—complete with formalwear. But the first day on set, the producer seems to care more about profits than pastry—and the topper comes when her cohost Skylar falls ill. Little does she know things are about to end in tiers . . .

When a barely coherent, blood-covered Skylar is discovered at the doorway of his room, Courtney is horrified to walk inside and find a towering wedding cake—thoroughly smashed by the body of a woman in a bridal gown. Now suspicion is filling the studio and falling on Skylar, and Courtney has to look at coworkers and contestants, working through layers of deception to find the real culprit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Smoked Out (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 6) *



  






*The Amazon bestselling David Wolf Series screams ahead in this action-packed mystery-thriller. Wolf joins forces again with FBI special agent Kristen Luke as they face a gang of deadly criminals out to destroy all they hold dear.*

With over a dozen mending bones and other injuries wreaking havoc on his body, along with a shredded spirit twisting his sanity, former sheriff David Wolf is in no shape for any sort of action. But when FBI surveillance units move into the valley and surround his house, it seems he's about to have no choice. 

Wolf quickly learns, however, things are not what they seem, and a trap has been set with him as the prey. If he wants to live long enough to bring justice for the only woman he’s ever loved and to see his son grow into a man, broken body or not, he must move, and move fast. 

Picking up where Cold Lake left off, this exciting sixth installment of the David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series has Special Agent Kristen Luke of the FBI risking career and limb to help Wolf in a quest for the truth—a quest that will send them on an action packed adventure across the mountains of Colorado and back to Rocky Points for a deadly showdown that will reveal the answer to the one question Wolf desperately must know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Kentucky Cannibal: The True Story of an Outlaw, Murderer and Man-Eater (Ryan Green's True Crime)*



  






In 1850, following a divorce and a number of encounters with the law, Boone Helm headed ‘Out West’ to chase the Californian Gold Rush with his cousin. When his cousin pulled out at the last minute, Helm was incensed, and brutally stabbed him to death. Helm was detained in an asylum for the mentally disturbed but managed to escape.

Helm continued his journey west with renewed vigour, where he opportunistically killed and consumed the flesh of adversaries and travelling companions, earning him the nickname ‘The Kentucky Cannibal’. After several brutal months in the wilderness, he finally made it California. At a time where violence was the law of the land, Helm’s savage set of skills could finally be recognised and rewarded.

_The Kentucky Cannibal_ is a riveting account of Boone Helm and his bloody exploits across the Wild West. Ryan Green’s entrancing narrative draws the reader into the real-live horror experienced by the victims and has all the elements of a classic thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hollywood Station: A Novel *



  






For a cop, a night on the job means killing time and trying not to get killed. If you're a cop in Hollywood Division, it also means dealing with the most overwrought, desperate, and deluded criminals anywhere. When you're patrolling Sunset and Hollywood Boulevards, neither a good reputation nor the lessons of scandals past will help you keep your cool, your sanity, or your life when things heat up.The robbery of a Hollywood jewelry store, complete with masks and a hand grenade, quickly connects to a Russian nightclub, an undercover operation gone bloodily wrong, and a cluelessly ambitious pair of tweakers.

Putting the pieces together are the sergeant they call the Oracle and his squad of street cops. There's Budgie Polk, a twenty-something firecracker with a four-month-old at home, and Wesley Drubb, a rich boy who joined the force seeking thrills. Fausto Gamboa is the tetchy veteran, and Hollywood Nate is the one who never shuts up about movies. They spend their days in patrol cars and their nights in the underbelly of a city that never sleeps. From their headquarters at Hollywood Station, they see the glamour city for what it is: a field of land mines, where the mundane is dangerous and the dangerous is mundane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hollywood Moon: A Novel (Hollywood Station)*



  






*Bestseller Wambaugh's entertaining third Hollywood Station novel (after Hollywood Crows) provides lots of laughs and gasps from all of your favorite characters.*

There's a saying at Hollywood station that the full moon brings out the beast -- rather than the best -- in the precinct's citizens. One moonlit night, LAPD veteran Dana Vaughn and "Hollywood" Nate Weiss, a struggling-actor-turned cop, get a call about a young man who's been attacking women. Meanwhile, two surfer cops known as Flotsam and Jetsam keep bumping into an odd, suspicious duo -- a smooth-talking player in dreads and a crazy-eyed, tattooed biker. No one suspects that all three dubious characters might be involved in something bigger, more high-tech, and much more illegal. After a dizzying series of twists, turns, and chases, the cops will find they've stumbled upon a complex web of crime where even the criminals can't be sure who's conning whom.

Wambaugh once again masterfully gets inside the hearts and minds of the cops whose jobs have them constantly on the brink of danger. By turns heart-wrenching, exhilarating, and laugh-out-loud funny, Hollywood Moon is his most thrilling and deeply affecting ride yet through the singular streets of LA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pretty as a Picture: A Novel *



  






*A Wall Street Journal, Seattle Times, and CrimeReads Best Mystery Book of 2020

"Funny, fast-paced, and a pleasure to read." --The Wall Street Journal

An egomaniacal movie director, an isolated island, and a decades-old murder--the addictive new novel from the bestselling author of Dear Daughter*

Marissa Dahl, a shy but successful film editor, travels to a small island off the coast of Delaware to work with the legendary--and legendarily demanding--director Tony Rees on a feature film with a familiar logline.

_Some girl dies._

It's not much to go on, but the specifics don't concern Marissa. Whatever the script is, her job is the same. She'll spend her days in the editing room, doing what she does best: turning pictures into stories.

But she soon discovers that on this set, nothing is as it's supposed to be--or as it seems. There are rumors of accidents and indiscretions, of burgeoning scandals and perilous schemes. Half the crew has been fired. The other half wants to quit. Even the actors have figured out something is wrong. And no one seems to know what happened to the editor she was hired to replace.

Then she meets the intrepid and incorrigible teenage girls who are determined to solve the real-life murder that is the movie's central subject, and before long, Marissa is drawn into the investigation herself.

The only problem is, the killer may still be on the loose. And he might not be finished.

A wickedly funny exploration of our cultural addiction to tales of murder and mayhem and a thrilling, behind-the-scenes whodunit, _Pretty as a Picture_ is a captivating page-turner from one of the most distinctive voices in crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Storytellers: Straight Talk from the World’s Most Acclaimed Suspense & Thriller Authors*



  






*From an Award-winning Author...*

Have you ever read a suspense novel so good you had to stop and think to yourself, “How did the author come up with this idea? Their characters? Is some of this story real?” For over five years, Mark Rubinstein, physician, psychiatrist, and mystery and thriller writer, had the chance to ask the most well-known authors in the field just these kinds of questions in interviews for the Huffington Post.

Collected here are interviews with forty-seven accomplished authors, including Michael Connelly, Ken Follett, Meg Gardiner, Dennis Lehane, Laura Lippman, and Don Winslow. These are their personal stories in their own words, much of the material never before published. How do these writers’ life experiences color their art? Find out their thoughts, their inspirations, their candid opinions. Learn more about your favorite authors, how they work and who they truly are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The James Ryker Trilogy: The Red Cobra, The Black Hornet, and The Silver Wolf*


  






*Three unmissable espionage thrillers in one great-value ebook. “If you love the Bourne series then you absolutely have to read the James Ryker series.” —My Chestnut Reading Tree

The Red Cobra*
Ex-intelligence agent James Ryker wants nothing more than to start a new life away from chaos, violence, destruction, and deceit. But his short-lived idyll is destroyed when the fingerprints of a murdered woman in Spain match those of a former adversary who’s been missing and presumed dead for years: an infamous female assassin.

*“Will grab you round the throat and not let you go until the very last page, with an OMFG ending . . . a must read for fans of Lee Child and Robert Ludlum.” —Chelle’s Book Review

The Black Hornet*
What do you do when the love of your life vanishes without a trace? If you’re James Ryker you search for the answers whatever the cost, however much blood and sacrifice it takes—even if it means getting on the wrong side of a notorious Mexican drug lord.

*“With yet more twists and turns this is another action packed read that is a commendable follow up to what was an amazing start to a series.” —bytheletterbookreviews

The Silver Wolf*
Following the trail of his missing wife from the crystal waters of Mexico’s Caribbean coast back to England, the country of his birth, Ryker discovers more than he bargained for. The faint clues to many events in his recent past are all seemingly linked to one mysterious character: The Silver Wolf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk: A Novel*



  






*New York Times Bestseller
Now a Major Motion Picture

“Brilliantly done . . . grand, intimate, and joyous.”
—New York Times Book Review

“Mothers, father, sons, and daughters: read this giant-hearted novel.”
—MARIA SEMPLE, author of Where’d You Go, Bernadette*

Three minutes and forty-three seconds of intensive warfare with Iraqi insurgents—caught on tape by an embedded Fox News crew—has transformed the eight surviving men of Bravo Squad into America’s most sought-after heroes. Now they’re on a media-intensive nationwide tour to reinvigorate public support for the war. On this rainy Thanksgiving Day, the Bravos are guests of a Dallas football team, slated to be part of the halftime show.

Among the Bravos is nineteen-year-old Specialist Billy Lynn. Surrounded by patriots sporting flag pins on their lapels and support our troops bumper stickers, he is thrust into the company of the team’s owner and his coterie of wealthy colleagues; a born-again cheerleader; a veteran Hollywood producer; and supersized players eager for a vicarious taste of war. Over the course of this day, Billy will drink and brawl, yearn for home and mourn those missing, face a heart-wrenching decision and discover pure love and a bitter wisdom far beyond his years.

Poignant, riotously funny, and exquisitely heartbreaking, _Billy Lynn’s Long Halftime Walk_ is a searing and powerful novel that has cemented Ben Fountain’s reputation as one of the finest writers of his generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Spider Heist (Spider Heist Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*As an FBI agent, she specialized in hunting America’s most elite thieves.
Now, she’s become one of them.*



_“My heart was in my throat until the very end, and once I reached the last word, all I wanted was more.”_* Lisa Regan, USA Today and WSJ Bestselling Author*




Blair Morgan’s world is in shambles.

After being used as a scapegoat by a corrupt former boss, she is unceremoniously fired from the FBI. Now, with her reputation, pride, and years of service stripped away, Blair just wants to start over.

But when a chance date turns into a mysterious job offer, her past comes crashing back to haunt her.

In a flash, Blair becomes entangled in a high stakes bank heist. Her status as a former FBI-agent-turned-hostage transforms her into an instant media sensation. And the unwanted attention makes her a target for ruthless killers that will stop at nothing to silence her.

Caught in the crosshairs, Blair must confront her past before she loses her freedom—or her life.

But there is something strange about this team of bank robbers. They aren’t who they seem. And as a deadly SWAT raid closes in, Blair discovers that she may not be either...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Invention of Nature: Alexander von Humboldt's New World*



  






The acclaimed author of _Founding Gardeners _reveals the forgotten life of Alexander von Humboldt, the visionary German naturalist whose ideas changed the way we see the natural world—and in the process created modern environmentalism.

*NATIONAL BEST SELLER

One of the New York Times 10 Best Books of the Year

Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize, The James Wright Award for Nature Writing, the Costa Biography Award, the Royal Geographic Society's Ness Award, the Sigurd F. Olson Nature Writing Award

Finalist for the Andrew Carnegie Medal for Excellence in Nonfiction, the Kirkus Prize Prize for Nonfiction, the Independent Bookshop Week Book Award

A Best Book of the Year: The New York Times, The Atlantic, The Economist, Nature, Jezebel, Kirkus Reviews, Publishers Weekly, New Scientist, The Independent, The Telegraph, The Sunday Times, The Evening Standard, The Spectator*
Alexander von Humboldt (1769–1859) was an intrepid explorer and the most famous scientist of his age. In North America, his name still graces four counties, thirteen towns, a river, parks, bays, lakes, and mountains. His restless life was packed with adventure and discovery, whether he was climbing the highest volcanoes in the world or racing through anthrax-infected Siberia or translating his research into bestselling publications that changed science and thinking. Among Humboldt’s most revolutionary ideas was a radical vision of nature, that it is a complex and interconnected global force that does not exist for the use of humankind alone.

Now Andrea Wulf brings the man and his achievements back into focus: his daring expeditions and investigation of wild environments around the world and his discoveries of similarities between climate and vegetation zones on different continents. She also discusses his prediction of human-induced climate change, his remarkable ability to fashion poetic narrative out of scientific observation, and his relationships with iconic figures such as Simón Bolívar and Thomas Jefferson. Wulf examines how Humboldt’s writings inspired other naturalists and poets such as Darwin, Wordsworth, and Goethe, and she makes the compelling case that it was Humboldt’s influence that led John Muir to his ideas of natural preservation and that shaped Thoreau’s _Walden_.

With this brilliantly researched and compellingly written book, Andrea Wulf shows the myriad fundamental ways in which Humboldt created our understanding of the natural world, and she champions a renewed interest in this vital and lost player in environmental history and science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Soul of America: The Battle for Our Better Angels*



  






*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Pulitzer Prize–winning author Jon Meacham helps us understand the present moment in American politics and life by looking back at critical times in our history when hope overcame division and fear.

ONE OF OPRAH’S “BOOKS THAT HELP ME THROUGH” • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR • The Christian Science Monitor • Southern Living*
Our current climate of partisan fury is not new, and in _The Soul of America_ Meacham shows us how what Abraham Lincoln called the “better angels of our nature” have repeatedly won the day. Painting surprising portraits of Lincoln and other presidents, including Ulysses S. Grant, Theodore Roosevelt, Woodrow Wilson, Franklin D. Roosevelt, Harry S. Truman, Dwight Eisenhower, and Lyndon B. Johnson, and illuminating the courage of such influential citizen activists as Martin Luther King, Jr., early suffragettes Alice Paul and Carrie Chapman Catt, civil rights pioneers Rosa Parks and John Lewis, First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt, and Army-McCarthy hearings lawyer Joseph N. Welch, Meacham brings vividly to life turning points in American history. He writes about the Civil War, Reconstruction, and the birth of the Lost Cause; the backlash against immigrants in the First World War and the resurgence of the Ku Klux Klan in the 1920s; the fight for women’s rights; the demagoguery of Huey Long and Father Coughlin and the isolationist work of America First in the years before World War II; the anti-Communist witch-hunts led by Senator Joseph McCarthy; and Lyndon Johnson’s crusade against Jim Crow. Each of these dramatic hours in our national life have been shaped by the contest to lead the country to look forward rather than back, to assert hope over fear—a struggle that continues even now.

While the American story has not always—or even often—been heroic, we have been sustained by a belief in progress even in the gloomiest of times. In this inspiring book, Meacham reassures us, “The good news is that we have come through such darkness before”—as, time and again, Lincoln’s better angels have found a way to prevail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Information: A History, a Theory, a Flood*



  






From the bestselling author of the acclaimed _Chaos _and _Genius_ comes a thoughtful and provocative exploration of the big ideas of the modern era: Information, communication, and information theory. 

Acclaimed science writer James Gleick presents an eye-opening vision of how our relationship to information has transformed the very nature of human consciousness. A fascinating intellectual journey through the history of communication and information, from the language of Africa’s talking drums to the invention of written alphabets; from the electronic transmission of code to the origins of information theory, into the new information age and the current deluge of news, tweets, images, and blogs. Along the way, Gleick profiles key innovators, including Charles Babbage, Ada Lovelace, Samuel Morse, and Claude Shannon, and reveals how our understanding of information is transforming not only how we look at the world, but how we live.

*A New York Times Notable Book
A Los Angeles Times and Cleveland Plain Dealer Best Book of the Year
Winner of the PEN/E. O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hidden Figures: The American Dream and the Untold Story of the Black Women Mathematicians Who Helped Win the Space Race *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestseller*

_The phenomenal true story of the black female mathematicians at NASA whose calculations helped fuel some of America’s greatest achievements in space. Soon to be a major motion picture starring Taraji P. Henson, Octavia Spencer, Janelle Monae, Kirsten Dunst, and Kevin Costner._

Before John Glenn orbited the earth, or Neil Armstrong walked on the moon, a group of dedicated female mathematicians known as “human computers” used pencils, slide rules and adding machines to calculate the numbers that would launch rockets, and astronauts, into space.

Among these problem-solvers were a group of exceptionally talented African American women, some of the brightest minds of their generation. Originally relegated to teaching math in the South’s segregated public schools, they were called into service during the labor shortages of World War II, when America’s aeronautics industry was in dire need of anyone who had the right stuff. Suddenly, these overlooked math whizzes had a shot at jobs worthy of their skills, and they answered Uncle Sam’s call, moving to Hampton, Virginia and the fascinating, high-energy world of the Langley Memorial Aeronautical Laboratory.

Even as Virginia’s Jim Crow laws required them to be segregated from their white counterparts, the women of Langley’s all-black “West Computing” group helped America achieve one of the things it desired most: a decisive victory over the Soviet Union in the Cold War, and complete domination of the heavens.

Starting in World War II and moving through to the Cold War, the Civil Rights Movement and the Space Race, _Hidden Figures_ follows the interwoven accounts of Dorothy Vaughan, Mary Jackson, Katherine Johnson and Christine Darden, four African American women who participated in some of NASA’s greatest successes. It chronicles their careers over nearly three decades they faced challenges, forged alliances and used their intellect to change their own lives, and their country’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Golden Thread: The Cold War and the Mysterious Death of Dag Hammarskjöld *



  






*LONGLISTED FOR THE ALCS "GOLD DAGGER" AWARD FOR NON-FICTION CRIME WRITING

Uncover the story behind the death of renowned diplomat and UN Secretary General Dag Hammarskjöld in this true story of spies and intrigue surrounding one of the most enduring unsolved mysteries of the twentieth century.
*
On September 17, 1961, Dag Hammarskjöld boarded a Douglas DC6 propeller plane on the sweltering tarmac of the airport in Leopoldville, the capital of the Congo. Hours later, he would be found dead in an African jungle with an ace of spades playing card placed on his body. Hammarskjöld had been the head of the United Nations for nine years. He was legendary for his dedication to peace on earth. But dark forces circled him: Powerful and connected groups from an array of nations and organizations—including the CIA, the KGB, underground militant groups, business tycoons, and others—were determined to see Hammarskjöld fail. A riveting work of investigative journalism based on never-before-seen evidence, recently revealed firsthand accounts, and groundbreaking new interviews, _The Golden Thread_ reveals the truth behind one of the great murder mysteries of the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Coyote Saga: Western Box Set (Books 1 - 3)*



  






*From the bestselling author of Coldsmith and Old Dogs comes this collection of the first three books of the popular Western series, THE COYOTE SAGA.
NIGHT OF THE COYOTE - The Coyote Saga Book 1*
In 1875, two young Sioux are lynched in Lockwood, Wyoming by a makeshift posse for a crime they may or may not have committed. Ethan Ramsey knows he must act quickly to prevent a bloody retaliation from their Sioux tribe. Can he gain the trust of both the Sioux and the townspeople of Lockwood to allow enough time to unravel the mystery of the crime and ensure justice is fairly served?

*RETURN OF THE COYOTE - The Coyote Saga Book 2*
Ethan Ramsey arrived too late. _Death. Destruction. Despair._ He vowed to seek out the barbarians who laid waste to the small Sioux village, leaving but only a very few women and children alive. Assembling a rag-tag search party, Ethan embarks on a journey to find the killers while maintaining a glimmer of hope that he has not seen the last of someone near to his heart.

*TWILIGHT OF THE COYOTE - The Coyote Saga Book 3*
On assignment for the Bureau of Investigation in the summer of 1927, Trey Ramsey seeks information regarding the disappearances of young Sioux women from their reservations in the Black Hills of South Dakota. Meanwhile, young rancher Kate Connolly is at the right place at the right time to thwart an assassination attempt on the President of the United States, who has made the State Game Lodge in South Dakota his “Summer White House.” As the stakes rise, Trey must untangle how his investigation is related to the attack on the president, and he and Kate must solve the puzzle of their entwined histories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bridge Ladies: A Memoir*



  






A fifty-year-old Bridge game provides an unexpected way to cross the generational divide between a daughter and her mother. Betsy Lerner takes us on a powerfully personal literary journey, where we learn a little about Bridge and a lot about life.

After a lifetime defining herself in contrast to her mother’s “don’t ask, don’t tell” generation, Lerner finds herself back in her childhood home, not five miles from the mother she spent decades avoiding. When Roz needs help after surgery, it falls to Betsy to take care of her. She expected a week of tense civility; what she got instead were the Bridge Ladies. Impressed by their loyalty, she saw something her generation lacked. Facebook was great, but it wouldn’t deliver a pot roast.

Tentatively at first, Betsy becomes a regular at her mother’s Monday Bridge club. Through her friendships with the ladies, she is finally able to face years of misunderstandings and family tragedy, the Bridge table becoming the common ground she and Roz never had.

By turns darkly funny and deeply moving, _The Bridge Ladies_ is the unforgettable story of a hard-won—but never-too-late—bond between mother and daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Leigh Koslow Mystery Series: Books Six, Seven, and Eight (Leigh Koslow Boxed Sets Book 3) *



  






*Digital boxed set of novels six, seven, and eight from the USA-Today and Kindle Top-Ten bestselling Leigh Koslow cozy mystery series!*

Put your puzzle-solving skills to the test as you follow the humorous travails of advertising copywriter Leigh Koslow, her veterinarian father, a certifiable cast of friends and relatives, and their motley assortment of pets. Set in the Pittsburgh borough of Avalon, these captivating, intelligent mysteries have sold nearly half a million copies worldwide.

Set includes *Never Con a Corgi,* *Never Haunt a Historian,* and *Never Thwart a Thespian.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The White Lioness (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 3) *



  






*A small-town murder leads to international intrigue in this “first-class thriller” from the New York Times–bestselling master of Scandinavian crime (The New York Times Book Review).*

Inspector Kurt Wallander returns in the second of Henning Mankell’s award-winning, internationally-bestselling detective novels, this time to investigate the execution-style killing of a Swedish housewife. The local police focus on a determined stalker who’s suddenly nowhere to be found, but when they finally catch up with their prime suspect his alibi turns out to be airtight.

Digging deeper, Wallander discovers that the woman’s death is more complex and dangerous than a crime of passion. His search for the truth takes him far from home and into the murky world of apartheid-era South Africa, where he uncovers a sinister assassination plot. Soon the small-town detective finds himself in a high-stakes tangle with the South African secret service and a ruthless ex-KGB agent.

Combining heart-pounding suspense with probing social commentary, _The White Lioness_ is an essential chapter in the addictive mystery series that inspired the hit TV show _Wallander_ starring Kenneth Branagh. “It is not hard to see why the Wallander books have made such an impact” (_The Times Literary Supplement_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pelican Cove Cozy Mystery Series Box Set 1: Books 1-4 in Pelican Cove Cozy Mysteries *



  






Jenny King is having a mid-life crisis and it's nothing a shiny new car can fix. Dumped by her husband of twenty years for a newer model, Jenny arrives in the small town of Pelican Cove to start a new life with her aunt. After licking her wounds for a few months, she starts baking cakes and muffins at the local cafe, hoping to add some sugar to her life.

But Jenny's trials are not over.

When an unidentified body is found on the beach with a paintbrush next to it, Jenny's artist aunt is accused of murder. Jenny must set her own troubles aside and find a way to save her aunt and her chance at a new life in Pelican Cove.

Aided by her new friends, she will move heaven and earth to find out who the dead stranger was and what he was doing in Pelican Cove.

Can she solve the mystery and prove her aunt is innocent?

This cozy mystery anthology brings you fast paced murder mysteries with twists and turns and plenty of suspects and red herrings. Every book in this set has been a bestseller and has entertained thousands of readers.

If you like cozy murder mysteries with friendly small towns, scenic settings, yummy food and a dash of romance, you will love the Pelican Cove cozy mystery series.

Get your copy now and get hooked on the bestselling series thousands of readers are addicted to.

Books in the series -

Strawberries and Strangers

Cupcakes and Celebrities

Berries and Birthdays

Waffles and Weekends


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bad Monkey*



  






Andrew Yancy—late of the Miami Police and soon-to-be-late of the Monroe County sheriff’s office—has a human arm in his freezer. There’s a logical (Hiaasenian) explanation for that, but not for how and why it parted from its shadowy owner. Yancy thinks the boating-accident/shark-luncheon explanation is full of holes, and if he can prove murder, the sheriff might rescue him from his grisly Health Inspector gig (it’s not called the roach patrol for nothing). But first—this being Hiaasen country—Yancy must negotiate an obstacle course of wildly unpredictable events with a crew of even more wildly unpredictable characters, including his just-ex lover, a hot-blooded fugitive from Kansas; the twitchy widow of the frozen arm; two avariciously optimistic real-estate speculators; the Bahamian voodoo witch known as the Dragon Queen, whose suitors are blinded unto death by her peculiar charms; Yancy’s new true love, a kinky coroner; and the eponymous bad monkey, who with hilarious aplomb earns his place among Carl Hiaasen’s greatest characters.

Here is Hiaasen doing what he does better than anyone else: spinning a tale at once fiercely pointed and wickedly funny in which the greedy, the corrupt, and the degraders of what’s left of pristine Florida—now, of the Bahamas as well—get their comeuppance in mordantly ingenious, diabolically entertaining fashion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mystic River*



  






*This New York Times bestseller from Dennis Lehane is a gripping, unnerving psychological thriller about the effects of a savage killing on three former friends in a tightly knit, blue-collar Boston neighborhood.*

When they were children, Sean Devine, Jimmy Marcus, and Dave Boyle were friends. But then a strange car pulled up to their street. One boy got into the car, two did not, and something terrible happened—something that ended their friendship and changed all three boys forever.

Twenty-five years later, Sean is a homicide detective. Jimmy is an ex-con who owns a corner store. And Dave is trying to hold his marriage together and keep his demons at bay —demons that urge him to do terrible things. When Jimmy’s daughter is found murdered, Sean is assigned to the case. His investigation brings him into conflict with Jimmy, who finds his old criminal impulses tempt him to solve the crime with brutal justice. And then there is Dave, who came home the night Jimmy’s daughter died covered in someone else’s blood.

A tense and unnerving psychological thriller, _Mystic River_ is also an epic novel of love and loyalty, faith and family, in which people irrevocably marked by the past find themselves on a collision course with the darkest truths of their own hidden selves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Winter Girls: A totally gripping crime thriller (Agent Tori Hunter Book 2) *



  






*Gazing out the cabin window at the raging blizzard, fear suddenly floods through her as she feels a stranger’s hand clamp across her mouth. No one can hear her stifled screams as she is dragged from the couch by the fire out into the snow.*

When *seventeen-year-old Savannah Devenish* vanishes from her family’s remote vacation cabin in Minnesota, *FBI Agent Tori Hunter* races along treacherous icy roads to be first on the scene. Savannah’s parents are frantic with worry for their beautiful, carefree girl. Haunted by memories of her own missing sister, Tori vows to do whatever it takes to reunite this family.

When the police uncover that Savannah’s father *Jacob* was having an affair, they suspect his involvement, but Tori is convinced his despair is genuine. Her close relationship with the chief detective means the team won’t listen, so Tori strikes off alone, persuading Savannah’s distraught best friends to share their secrets. It seems this ‘good girl’ was sneaking out to parties to meet up with a mysterious man…

Then another teenager is snatched from the street, snowy footprints and a discarded hot chocolate cup the last trace of her. The girls are the same age, strikingly pale and blonde. Is a twisted collector stealing them away? *And what chance is there that they are being kept alive?*

With a deadly snowstorm closing in, Tori battles the elements—and her own team—as she follows the trail to an abandoned cabin by a frozen lake. In the basement are bedrooms filled with clothes for teenage girls. Tori was too late to save her own missing sister twenty years ago, *but can she find these girls before they disappear forever?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Killing Pit : The start of an adrenaline pumping new crime series for 2021 (A Jake Pettman Thriller Book 1) *



  






*A broken ex-detective. A corrupt chief of police. A merciless drug lord. 

And a missing child. *

Running from a world which wants him dead, ex-detective Sergeant Jake Pettman journeys to the isolated town of Blue Falls, Maine, home of his infamous murderous ancestors. 

But Jake struggles to hide from who he is, and when a child disappears, he finds himself drawn into an investigation that shares no parallels to anything he has ever seen before. 

Held back by a chief of police plagued and tormented by his own secrets, Jake fights for the truth. 

All the way to the door of Jotham MacLeoid. 

An insidious megalomaniac who feeds his victims to a Killing Pit. 

And the terrifying secrets that lie within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Changeling (Six Stories Series Book 3)*



  






*A missing child
A family in denial
Six witnesses
Six stories
Which one is true?*

On Christmas Eve in 1988, seven-year-old Alfie Marsden vanished in the dark Wentshire Forest Pass, when his father, Sorrel, stopped the car to investigate a mysterious knocking sound. No trace of the child, nor his remains, have ever been found. Alfie Marsden was declared officially dead in 1995.

Elusive online journalist, Scott King, whose 'Six Stories' podcasts have become an internet sensation, investigates the disappearance, interviewing six witnesses, including Sorrel and his ex-partner, to try to find out what really happened that fateful night. Journeying through the trees of the Wentshire Forest – a place synonymous with strange sightings, and tales of hidden folk who dwell there, he talks to a company that tried and failed to build a development in the forest, and a psychic who claims to know what happened to the little boy...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Place Like Home: A gripping new psychological thriller that will keep you hooked in 2021*



  






*A gripping new psychological thriller that will keep you up all night.

He knows where you are…*
Sisters Molly and Beth Winters thought the remote clifftop house would be the perfect place to hide away after their mother’s brutal murder. They were wrong….

*He wants revenge…*

Because someone from the girls’ past has already found their safe house and he is watching and waiting in the shadows ready to make them pay.

*He won’t stop until you’re dead...*

Their new home should have been the place the sisters were safe.

*But no place is safe forever.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last Ditch: The Battle in the English Channel, 1939-43 (WWII Action Thriller Series Book 3)*



  






*An action-packed World War II adventure! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

A young sailor is called to serve his country in a hazardous rescue mission…

The English Channel, 1940*

World War II is in full swing. With Hitler’s Panzers closing in on British forces trapped in northern France, *Sub-Lieutenant Wally Bruce* is called to his country’s aid.

Serving aboard the ‘little ships’ of the Royal Navy’s Coastal Forces division, he’s instructed to assist with the Dunkirk evacuation. On this tense mission he almost loses his life to bombing and friendly fire … and his heart to *Suzanne Noyce*, a beautiful and enigmatic French spy.

When France falls and Britain stands alone against Hitler, Wally goes on to serve aboard various vessels over the next two years.

And as tensions mount in the build-up to ‘Operation Jubilee’, the devastating 1942 raid on Dieppe, he’s in the thick of the action.

*But with the odds stacked against the Allies, can they hold out against the enemy? And can Wally survive the war with his life and heart intact?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Aviator: A Novel of the Sino-American War (The Aviator: Stories of Future Wars Book 1) *



  






In the near future, the United States has fought a short, bloody war with China in the Pacific. The fighting is over, but the U.S. Navy maintains a blockade. Some call it the First Sino-American War. Others worry it is the start of World War Three.

In a prison cell in Beijing, Navy fighter pilot Jack Knapp tells his story about the victory in the Battle of Taiwan and how he ended up in a Chinese show trial, accused of crimes against humanity.

With his life in the balance, Jack will have to choose between survival and participating in his captors' lies, and ultimately learn the true meaning of heroism in a war between superpowers where even stories are weapons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mortal Fear (Mississippi Book 1)*



  






*A man with a secret life risks everything to clear his name in this “ingenious suspense thriller”(The New York Times Book Review) from the bestselling author of the Penn Cage series.*

By day, Harper Cole trades commodities from his isolated home in the Mississippi Delta. By night he leads quite a different life, serving as a systems operator for an exclusive, annonymous erotic online service that caters to the rich and famous. But now a stranger has penetrated the network's state-of-the-art security, brutally murdering six celebrated female clients.

Falsely accused of these horrible crimes, Harper realizes there's only one way to lure the elusive madman offline and into the open. But as he enacts his daring plan, Harper will put everything and everyone he holds dear directly in the path of a brilliant, unstoppable killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Zulus at War: The History, Rise, and Fall of the Tribe That Washed Its Spears *



  






By tracing the long and turbulent history of the Zulus from their arrival in South Africa and the establishment of Zululand, _The Zulus at War_ is an important and readable addition to this popular subject area. It describes the violent rise of King Shaka and his colorful successors under whose leadership the warrior nation built a fearsome fighting reputation without equal among the native tribes of South Africa. It also examines the tactics and weapons employed during the numerous intertribal battles over this period. They then became victims of their own success in that their defeat of the Boers in 1877 and 1878 in the Sekhukhuni War prompted the well-documented British intervention.

Initially the might of the British Empire was humbled as never before by the surprising Zulu victory at Isandlwana but the 1879 war ended with the brutal crushing of the Zulu nation. But, as Adrian Greaves reveals, this was by no means the end of the story. The little known consequences of the division of Zululand, the Boer War, and the 1906 Zulu Rebellion are analyzed in fascinating detail. An added attraction for readers is that this long-awaited history is written not just by a leading authority but also, thanks to the coauthor’s contribution, from the Zulu perspective using much completely fresh material.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ride the Devil's Herd: Wyatt Earp's Epic Battle Against the West's Biggest Outlaw Gang*



  






*A Pim County Public Library Southwest Books of the Year 2021

A True West Reader’s Choice for Best 2020 Western Nonfiction

The little-known story of how a young Wyatt Earp, aided by his brothers, defeated the Cowboys, the Old West’s biggest outlaw gang.*

Wyatt Earp is regarded as the most famous lawman of the Old West, best known for his role in the Gunfight at the O.K. Corral in Tombstone, Arizona. But the story of his two-year war with a band of outlaws known as the Cowboys has never been told in full.

The Cowboys were the largest outlaw gang in the history of the American West. After battles with the law in Texas and New Mexico, they shifted their operations to Arizona. There, led by Curly Bill Brocius, they ruled the border, robbing, rustling, smuggling and killing with impunity until they made the fatal mistake of tangling with the Earp brothers.

Drawing on groundbreaking research into territorial and federal government records, John Boessenecker’s _Ride the Devil’s Herd_ reveals a time and place in which homicide rates were fifty times higher than those today. The story still bears surprising relevance for contemporary America, involving hot-button issues such as gang violence, border security, unlawful immigration, the dangers of political propagandists parading as journalists, and the prosecution of police officers for carrying out their official duties. Wyatt Earp saw it all in Tombstone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*October 1964 *



  






David Halberstam, an avid sports writer with an investigative reporter’s tenacity, superbly details the end of the fifteen-year reign of the New York Yankees in . That October found the Yankees going head-to-head with the St. Louis Cardinals for the World Series pennant. Expertly weaving the narrative threads of both teams’ seasons, Halberstam brings the major personalities on the field—from switch-hitter Mickey Mantle to pitcher Bob Gibson—to life. Using the teams’ subcultures, Halberstam also analyzes the cultural shifts of the sixties. The result is a unique blend of sports writing and cultural history as engrossing as it is insightful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Navy SEAL Dogs: My Tale of Training Canines for Combat*



  






Before there was _Max_, there was Mike. A true story much like the touching movie, _Navy SEAL Dogs _explores the incomparable relationship between trainer and military dog.

From the author of _Team Dog_, _Trident K9 Warriors_ gave readers an inside look at the Navy SEAL teams' elite K9 warriors-who they are, how they are trained, and the extreme missions they undertake to save lives. From detecting explosives to eliminating the bad guys, these powerful dogs are also some of the smartest and highest skilled working animals on the planet. Mike Ritland's job is to train them.

This special edition re-telling presents the dramatic tale of how Ritland discovered his passion and grew up to become the trainer of the nation's most elite military working dogs. Ritland was a smaller-than-average kid who was often picked-on at school-which led him to spend more time with dogs at a young age. After graduating BUD/S training-the toughest military training in the world-to become a SEAL, he was on combat deployment in Iraq when he saw a military working dog in action and instantly knew he'd found his true calling.

Ritland started his own company to train and supply working and protection dogs for the U.S. Government, Department of Defense, and other clients. He also started the Warrior Dog Foundation to help retired Special Operations dogs live long and happy lives after their service.

_Navy SEAL Dogs_ is the true story of how Mike Ritland grew from a skinny, bullied child, to a member of our nation's most elite SEAL Teams, to the trainer of the world's most highly skilled K9 warriors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Blackcollar Series Books 1–2: Blackcollar and The Backlash Mission*



  






*The first two novels in the epic sci-fi series from the #1 New York Times–bestselling and Hugo Award–winning author of Star Wars: Thrawn.*

Decades after the Earth and the Terran Democratic Empire were conquered by the hostile, reptilian Ryqril, one man must find and resurrect the only fighting force that can free humanity . . . 

_Blackcollar_: Resistance member Allen Caine was preparing for the most important mission of his life—until the plan takes a turn and he ends up abandoned on the outpost planet of Plinry. His only hope to salvage the mission and buy time for TDE is to reform the legendary Blackcollars, the genetically enhanced guerilla force famed for their exploits battling the Ryqril. But if he’s going to find them, he will have to become one of them.

_The Backlash Mission_: After completing his yearlong Blackcollar training, Caine is returning to Earth at the head of an elite squad of warriors to strike at the puppet human government collaborating with the alien Ryqril. The only problem: There is already a strong Blackcollar element on Earth—in the criminal underworld. And Caine doesn’t know if they are going to fight alongside him or against him.

As with his million-copy bestselling Star Wars novels, the Blackcollar series shows once again that Timothy Zahn “is a master of tactics and puts his own edge on complex hard-SF thrillers” (Kevin J. Anderson, _New York Time–_bestselling author).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Violent Graduation: Jack Foster Space Opera Series*



  






*Violent Graduation is the first book in a brand new series.

It’s easy to ignore dangerous issues while you’re studying at the Royal Space Navy’s academy, until a sniper attempts to assassinate you.*

The scar across the side of Jack’s head is the visible price. The risk to his friends at the academy is the hidden price. His challenge is how to balance the risks.

The final stage of his training is a shakedown cruise on an old minesweeper, barely able to achieve FTL entry and exit.
Midway through their cruise, the minesweeper collides with an ancient alien wreck, ripping the sides off the starship. Jack’s team of bots help seal the combined wreck to prevent air loss. Ghost, a nano life form from the alien wreck, provides assistance.

Jack and his girlfriend, Sofia, are the only survivors, and air, food, and supplies are critical.

The countdown of days to survive is ticking.

No wonder the Royal Family are angry.

And there’s still a price on Jack’s head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cutthroat Canyon (Sidewinders Book 3) *



  






*Rollicking Western adventure featuring two hardheaded cowboys who veer towards the wrong side of the law by the authors of the Last Gunfighter series.

Here’s Your Gold. Now Fight for It . . .*

Sometimes, it’s bad to be good. That’s what happens when Scratch Morton and Bo Creel are rewarded with a gold mine for saving a rich man’s bacon. The catch: this mine is a magnet for marauding Mexican banditos. Budding capitalists, Scratch and Bo fight back. That’s when they discover that the thieves aren’t who they thought they were, some really bad guys are on the way, and a beautiful woman might just be the most dangerous bandit of all—the kind that can steal your heart. For Scratch and Bo, this gold mine might make them rich. But it’s more likely to get them killed—just as soon as they can figure out who wants them dead . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good Good Pig: The Extraordinary Life of Christopher Hogwood *



  






*"In loving yet unsentimental prose, Sy Montgomery captures the richness that animals bring to the human experience. Sometimes it takes a too-smart-for-his-own-good pig to open our eyes to what most matters in life.”
—John Grogan, author of Marley & Me: Life and Love with the World’s Worst Dog*

A naturalist who spent months at a time living on her own among wild creatures in remote jungles, Sy Montgomery had always felt more comfortable with animals than with people. So she gladly opened her heart to a sick piglet who had been crowded away from nourishing meals by his stronger siblings. Yet Sy had no inkling that this piglet, later named Christopher Hogwood, would not only survive but flourish—and she soon found herself engaged with her small-town community in ways she had never dreamed possible. Unexpectedly, Christopher provided this peripatetic traveler with something she had sought all her life: an anchor (eventually weighing 750 pounds) to family and home.

_The Good Good Pig_ celebrates Christopher Hogwood in all his glory, from his inauspicious infancy to hog heaven in rural New Hampshire, where his boundless zest for life and his large, loving heart made him absolute monarch over a (mostly) peaceable kingdom. At first, his domain included only Sy’s cosseted hens and her beautiful border collie, Tess. Then the neighbors began fetching Christopher home from his unauthorized jaunts, the little girls next door started giving him warm, soapy baths, and the villagers brought him delicious leftovers. His intelligence and fame increased along with his girth. He was featured in _USA Today _and on several National Public Radio environmental programs. On election day, some voters even wrote in Christopher’s name on their ballots.

But as this enchanting book describes, Christopher Hogwood’s influence extended far beyond celebrity; for he was, as a friend said, a great big Buddha master. Sy reveals what she and others learned from this generous soul who just so happened to be a pig—lessons about self-acceptance, the meaning of family, the value of community, and the pleasures of the sweet green Earth. _The Good Good Pig_ provides proof that with love, almost anything is possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cat Who Played Post Office (Cat Who... Book 6) *



  






*In this mystery in the bestselling Cat Who series, Jim Qwilleran and his cats, Koko and Yum Yum, are living the high life—until things take a deadly turn...*

Inheriting unexpected millions has left reporter Jim Qwilleran looking like the cat who swallowed the canary. While his two Siamese cats, Koko and Yum Yum, adjust to being fat cats in an enormous mansion, Qwill samples the lifestyles of the rich and famous by hiring a staff of eccentric servants. A missing housemaid and a shocking murder soon show Qwilleran the unsavory side of the upper crust. But it’s Koko’s purr-fect propensity for finding clues amid the caviar and champagne that gives Qwill pause to evaluate the most unlikely suspects—before his taste for the good life turns into his last meal...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ghostly Graveyard (Zoe Donovan Mystery Book 17) *



  






When Zoe finds a body laying across the grave of Isaac Wainwright, the man behind a hundred year old legend, she sets out to find the killer before the deputy who is substituting for Salinger, finds a way to pin the murder on her. Meanwhile, Ellie is asked to babysit her cousin’s baby, Levi is AWOL, and the entire Donovan-Zimmerman household is busy with Halloween activities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Costume Catastrophe (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 21) *



  






It's Halloween in Ashton Falls and that means Haunted Hamlet and the annual haunted house. Zoe is determined not to have her plans for this annual event ruined this year especially since it is also the weekend of the big game and a lot of old friends are in town. Things look as if they are on track for a spooktacular good time, until Zoe receives a message from an anonymous source predicting a death. At first Zoe and the gang think the note is a prank until one of the friends Zoe went to high school with actually turns up dead. Once Zoe realizes the note might not be a prank, she sets out on a race against time before someone else dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trick or Treason (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 26) *



  






As is his tradition, Zak has gone Halloween Crazy, while Zoe is trying to overcome the baby bump blues and harness some enthusiasm for the annual Haunted Hamlet. Things seem to be on track for a Spooktacular good time until Zoe stumbles onto the body of a long time friend in the alley behind Rosie's just days before the big event. The death of this popular community member leads to an investigation which reveals a shocking history that Zoe and the gang never suspected and can't quite explain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Henderson House (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 30)*



  






Zoe suffers from a serious case of déjà vu when she is asked to respond to a complaint regarding a barking dog at the Henderson place. Seriously? The whole thing had to be a joke. She’d been complaining about the fact that the Halloween spirit had seemed to be evading her this year, which most likely meant that her husband Zak, or best friends Levi and Ellie, had decided that what she really needed was a trip down memory lane. Of course if the call had been a hoax for her benefit, the presence of an actual dead body, as there had been during that first Halloween, was a bit over the top, even for her creative and enthusiastic friends.

When it looked as if the cause of death was a vampire bite to the neck, Zoe knew for certain that she had wound up in the twilight zone. Of course the real surprise was when she realized that the truth was even stranger than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Ocean Grave: An absolutely gripping crime thriller (Detective Abby Pearce Book 1) *



  






When sixteen-year-old goes missing from the clifftops of sleepy little Martha’s Vineyard, the locals are shaken to their core. They thought their island was safe… , new to the island herself, interviews the girl’s grieving mother and silent stepfather. Why can’t they answer simple questions about Samantha? Did her family know her at all? Then a girl’s bright pink shoe is discovered buried on a local beach, and Abby wonders if Samantha is not the first innocent teenager to be taken, but the latest? A different local girl is found dead days later, and there’s no denying that someone within this isolated community is committing unspeakable crimes. As the killer plans their next move, Abby races to uncover this small town’s biggest secret and find Samantha.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fine Art of Invisible Detection: The thrilling BBC Between the Covers Book Club pick *



  






The no. 1 ebook from the Sunday Times bestseller
*'He's the high priest of plot ... deftly woven, but also beautifully written ... I loved it.' Mel Giedroyc
'One of the finest crime writers of any generation' Daily Mail*

Umiko Wada has recently had quite enough excitement in her life. With her husband recently murdered and a mother who seems to want her married again before his body is cold, she just wants to keep her head down.

As a secretary to a private detective, her life is pleasingly uncomplicated, filled with coffee runs, diary management and paperwork.

That is, until her boss takes on a new case. A case which turns out to be dangerous enough to get him killed. A case which means Wada will have to leave Japan for the first time and travel to London.

Following the only lead she has, Wada quickly realises that being a detective isn't as easy as the television makes out. And that there's a reason why secrets stay buried for a long time. Because people want them to stay secret. And they're prepared to do very bad things to keep them that way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Simple Favor: A Novel*



  






The basis for the hit film starring Anna Kendrick and Blake Lively! When single mom Stephanie’s wealthy best friend disappears, she’ll stop at nothing to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Cry from the Far Middle: Dispatches from a Divided Land*



  






*In a time of chaos, the #1 New York Times–bestselling political humorist asks his fellow Americans to take it down a notch.*

Is there an upside to being woke (and unable to get back to sleep)? If we license dentists, why don’t we license politicians? Is your juicer sending fake news to your FitBit about what’s in your refrigerator?

The legendary P. J. O’Rourke addresses these questions and more in this hilarious new collection of essays about our nation’s propensity for anger and perplexity, which includes such gems as “An Inaugural Address I’d Like to Hear” (Ask not what your country can do for you, ask how I can get the hell out of here) and “Sympathy vs. Empathy,” which contemplates whether it’s better to hold people’s hands or bust into their heads. Also included is a handy quiz to find out where you stand on the Coastals-vs.-Heartlanders spectrum. From the author of _Parliament of Whores_, _None of My Business_, and other modern classics, this is a smart look at the current state of these United States, and a plea to everyone to take a deep breath, relax, and enjoy a few good laughs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Saga of Billy the Kid: The Thrilling Life of America's Original Outlaw *



  






Originally published in 1926, this biography tells the rousing tale of Billy the Kid, once of the most well known outlaws in the Old West. _The Saga of Billy the Kid_ focuses on a period of time where two dangerous gangs tore a bloody path across Lincoln, New Mexico. After being shot to death in 1881 by the intrepid Lincoln County sheriff Pat Garret, Billy the Kid became a romanticized symbol of the wildness that laced the American west. Interest in the outlaw’s wild life grew after Burn’s initial publication, setting Billy the Kid up as one of the finest examples of the loss of the Wild West. As the US grew more industrialized, the stories of saloons, train robberies, and lone cowboys became even more important, and still remain important today.
In a rousing tale that is partly truth, partly fiction, read the story that started its own wild frontier in the most influential version out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shot All to Hell: Bad Ass Outlaws, Gunfighters, and Lawmen of the Old West (Back When the West Was Wild Book 1) *



  






*True Stories of Western Badmen, Outlaws, Gunfighters, and Lawmen of the Old West*For over 150 years the image of western bad men has thrilled readers and filled movie screens. Who hasn’t heard of *Jesse James*, the *Dalton Brothers*, *Black Bart*, or *Belle Starr*? They are as much a part of American folklore as George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, and Theodore Roosevelt.There’s something about the West that has brought out the best, and the worst in mankind. The funny thing is, a cult following has developed around many of these bandits, making them out to be something they were not.*Bad Ass Outlaws Who Made Their Mark*
The legend that grew up around *Joaquin Murrieta* was that he was just a normal guy who moved from Mexico to California and tried to strike it rich during the gold rush. What he discovered instead, was a big sign that read, “No Mexicans Allowed.” His supporters say, that because of the Foreign Claim Tax he was forced off his land, and into a life of outlawry. Moreover, to support that claim, a whole legend has been built up, about how he stole from the rich and shared his wealth with poor Mexican families. The problem is the facts do not support that interpretation. The same stories developed around *Jesse James*. Legend has it, Jesse only stole from rich bankers and railroad men, and the reason he could disappear into thin air after pulling a bank job or train robbery was because he shared the booty with poor Missouri families. As with Murrieta, that probably never happened. Jesse James was a thief. He stole money wherever he could get his hands on it. He robbed stagecoaches, banks, trains, and you-name-it. And, last, but not least, there’s *Belle Starr*, one of the most bad ass female robbers on record. Belle called her pistols her “babies,” and ruled an outlaw kingdom based out of her home in Indian Territory. She lived by the gun, and she died by the gun.*Outlaw Life Wasn't As Glamorous As You Think*
The outlaw life was almost always portrayed as a glamorous life, filled with loose women, blazing guns, and saddlebags overflowing with gold, silver, and greenbacks.What a life!Movies, books, and TV shows paint a distorted portrait of life in the old west. James Dodsworth lived the outlaw life for six weeks while riding as a spy with the *Doolin-Dalton Gang*. He said the gang was constantly on the move. They rarely spent more than one night in any one place. Dalton and Doolin, both worried they would end up like Jesse James—shot in the back.At night, the gang always posted at least one man on watch duty. The rest of the gang slept with Winchesters by their sides, and pistols under their heads. Every one of them was ready to spring into action at a moment’s notice.And, as for those saddlebags overflowing with riches, more often than not, they were like a Charlie Brown Halloween special—filled with rocks rather than gold.Sometimes the gang would cut off the wrong car during a train robbery, and end up riding away empty handed. Sometimes a posse would chase them off a little too soon before they could grab their booty. Other times, it was slim pickings, and there was nothing to take.The first train job the Dalton Gang pulled went awry. The Expressman got away before they could convince him to open the safe, and in their haste to rob the Atlantic Express the boys forgot to bring dynamite to blow the safe. *Black Jack Ketchum*, and his gang made off with $100,000 in unsigned bank notes. *Pearl Hart’s* fame rests upon a single stagecoach robbery that netted her under $500, and several years in the caboose after she was captured.*The sad truth is most outlaws led a short life that ended, either at the end of a rope or with a bullet in the brain. Only a lucky few survived into the new century—Frank James, Cole Younger, and Emmett Dalton, to name a few.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Flight From Reality: Rudolf Hess and his mission to Scotland 1941 (David Stafford World War II History)*



  






*Shortly after 11 pm on 10 May 1941, a Scottish ploughman spotted a parachutist floating to the ground in a field at Floors Farm, a dozen miles south of Glasgow. He ran out to find a burning twin-engine Messerschmitt Bf 110 bomber and an injured officer wearing the uniform of a captain of the German air force.*

The aviator identified himself as Captain Albert Horn and asked to be taken to see the Duke of Hamilton for whom, he claimed, he was carrying an important message. In reality, ‘Captain Horn’ was none other than Rudolf Hess, Deputy Führer and right-hand man of Adolf Hitler.

Arrested and interrogated by various government officials, it soon emerged that Hess was seeking to negotiate a peace deal between Britain and Germany. Held as a prisoner of war for the next four years, he was convicted of conspiracy and crimes against peace at the Nuremberg Trials and sentenced to life imprisonment.

Hess’s flight to Britain has remained one of the most bizarre and mysterious chapters in the history of the Second World War and has created a multitude of colourful conspiracy theories. Some have claimed that Hess came as an emissary of Hitler or that his mission was engineered by British Intelligence; others that Hitler’s deputy had died in a plane crash while flying with the Duke of Kent in 1942 and that a double went to trial in Nuremberg.

In _Flight from Reality_, editor David Stafford has assembled an international team of experts on this episode, including Hugh Trevor-Roper, John Erickson, Warren Kimball and Len Deighton. The result is the definitive account of Hess’s mission that separates fact from fiction and sheds new light on its significance in the history of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Memory of Water: A Novel *



  






*NOTE: For some reason, the past couple of days, Amazon is listing books with no descriptions. I have been able to find descriptions from other sources but may not always be able to, so some books may not have a description in the future until Amazon corrects itself.*

*PUBLISHER DESCRIPTION*
*An amazing, award-winning speculative fiction debut novel by a major new talent, in the vein of Ursula K. Le Guin.*
Global warming has changed the world’s geography and its politics. Wars are waged over water, and China rules Europe, including the Scandinavian Union, which is occupied by the power state of New Qian. In this far north place, seventeen-year-old Noria Kaitio is learning to become a tea master like her father, a position that holds great responsibility and great secrets. Tea masters alone know the location of hidden water sources, including the natural spring that Noria’s father tends, which once provided water for her whole village.
But secrets do not stay hidden forever, and after her father’s death the army starts watching their town—and Noria. And as water becomes even scarcer, Noria must choose between safety and striking out, between knowledge and kinship.
Imaginative and engaging, lyrical and poignant, _Memory of Water_ is an indelible novel that portrays a future that is all too possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Book of Life: A Novel (All Souls Trilogy, Book 3) *



  






*The #1 New York Times bestselling series finale--sequel to A Discovery of Witches and Shadow of Night, that sets up Time's Convert.

Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches” airing Sundays on AMC and BBC America, and streaming on Sundance Now and Shudder.*

After traveling through time in _Shadow of Night_, the second book in Deborah Harkness’s enchanting series, historian and witch Diana Bishop and vampire scientist Matthew Clairmont return to the present to face new crises and old enemies. At Matthew’s ancestral home at Sept-Tours, they reunite with the cast of characters from _A Discovery of Witches_—with one significant exception. But the real threat to their future has yet to be revealed, and when it is, the search for Ashmole 782 and its missing pages takes on even more urgency. In the trilogy’s final volume, Harkness deepens her themes of power and passion, family and caring, past deeds and their present consequences. In ancestral homes and university laboratories, using ancient knowledge and modern science, from the hills of the Auvergne to the palaces of Venice and beyond, the couple at last learn what the witches discovered so many centuries ago.

With more than one million copies sold in the United States and appearing in thirty-eight foreign editions, _A Discovery of Witches_ and _Shadow of Night_ have landed on all of the major bestseller lists and garnered rave reviews from countless publications. Eagerly awaited by Harkness’s legion of fans, _The Book of Life_ brings this superbly written series to a deeply satisfying close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thunder Mountain: A Western Story*



  






*One of the bestselling novelists of the American West brings us a gripping tale of gold, greed, and vengeance.*

Amid the mountains of the West, lie incredible riches never uncovered. Three prospecting brothers, in search of a great fortune, are led on the counsel from a dying Indian straight to the base of Thunder Mountain—a gravelly summit absent of life and vegetation. Despite the mountain’s outwardly desolate appearance, the three Emerson brothers approach the five thousand foot silt deposit with wide, hungry eyes—convinced they may have struck the motherload.

Once their hunch is proven to be true, the brothers find themselves swimming in gold. Afraid other prospectors would soon discover the source of their newfound wealth and take a cut of the profit, the Emerson brothers—now wild with ambition and greed—plot to set up a mine to conceal their discovery and reap all the benefits.

However, their newfangled fortune only brings them more backstabbing, corruption, and treachery than they ever could’ve imagined. In this classic Western novel, robbery, arrest, revenge, and even murder ensue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*It's Okay to Laugh: (Crying Is Cool Too)*



  






*“Thank you for the perfect blend of nostalgia-drenched humor, wit, and heartbreak, Nora.” — Mandy Moore*

comedy = tragedy + time/rosé

Twenty-seven-year-old Nora McInerny Purmort bounced from boyfriend to dopey “boyfriend” until she met Aaron—a charismatic art director and comic-book nerd who once made Nora laugh so hard she pulled a muscle. When Aaron was diagnosed with a rare form of brain cancer, they refused to let it limit their love. They got engaged on Aaron’s hospital bed and had a baby boy while he was on chemo. In the period that followed, Nora and Aaron packed fifty years of marriage into the three they got, spending their time on what really matters: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, each other, and Beyoncé. A few months later, Aaron died in Nora’s arms. The obituary they wrote during Aaron’s hospice care revealing his true identity as Spider-Man touched the nation. With _It’s Okay to Laugh_, Nora puts a young, fresh twist on the subjects of mortality and resilience. What does it actually mean to live your “one wild and precious life” to the fullest? How can a joyful marriage contain more sickness than health? How do you keep going when life kicks you in the junk? In this deeply felt and deeply funny memoir, Nora gives her readers a true gift—permission to struggle, permission to laugh, permission to tell the truth and know that everything will be okay. _It’s Okay to Laugh_ is a love letter to life, in all its messy glory; it reads like a conversation with a close friend, and leaves a trail of glitter in its wake.

This book is for people who have been through some shit.

This is for people who aren’t sure if they’re saying or doing the right thing (you’re not, but nobody is). This is for people who had their life turned upside down and just learned to live that way. For people who have laughed at a funeral or cried in a grocery store. This is for everyone who wondered what exactly they’re supposed to be doing with their one wild and precious life. I don’t actually have the answer, but if you find out, will you text me?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Scarecrow (Lieutenant Dickerson Book 1)*



  






*When the Scarecrow arrived, the murders began.*

Lt. Joe Dickerson is a consultant to the Connecticut State Police, and he does not want to be in Sudwich. The small Connecticut town has three industries - the mills, controlled by an old man sick in bed - fishing, and the arts.

But now the Scarecrow has arrived, and it looks as if Sudwich is developing a fourth industry—murder. A playboy and a model are dead within hours of each other in separate incidences, and then a Navy vet thought to be dead resurfaces, approaching a plastic surgeon to be 'remade'. Can Dickerson unravel the mysteries before it’s too late?

_Scarecrow_ is the first in the bestselling Lieutenant Joseph Dickerson series. It’s an ingenious thriller, full of surprises, for fans of Patricia Highsmith and Stuart MacBride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Briarpatch: A Novel *



  






*“America's best storyteller.” —The New York Times Book Review

From Edgar Award-winning author Ross Thomas comes Briarpatch, a thrilling mystery of one man’s personal mission to find justice for his family. Now the basis for the USA Network television series executive produced by Sam Esmail, creator of Mr. Robot.*

A long-distance call from his small Texas hometown on his birthday gives Benjamin Dill the news that his sister Felicity—born on the same day exactly ten years apart—has died in a car bomb explosion. She was a homicide detective who had perhaps made one enemy too many over the course of her career.

Unwilling to let local law enforcement handle the investigation, Dill arrives in town that night to begin his dogged search for his sister’s killer. What he finds is no surprise to him as he begins to unravel town secrets, because Benjamin Dill is never surprised at what awful things people will do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Singapore Wink*



  






*A tragic past traps a former Hollywood stuntman in a web of international intrigue—from “America’s best storyteller” (The New York Times Book Review).*
Two pirates do battle on an old junk ship in Singapore Harbor. They leap nimbly from deck to rigging, crossing swords like fencing masters. And then one surprises the other, slicing a rope and sending the unfortunate pirate tumbling into the bay. This is how stuntman Angelo Sacchetti dies. Edward Cauthorne was his opponent, a fellow stuntman whose career died along with Sacchetti. He’s selling used cars when two thugs approach him. They’re emissaries from Sacchetti’s godfather, a Mafia don. Sacchetti is alive after all—alive enough to be blackmailing the don—and they firmly request that Cauthorne find him. The search takes Cauthorne back to Singapore, to risk his own life for the sake of the man he thought he’d killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Eighth Dwarf *



  






*An ex-spy and his sidekick hunt for a rogue assassin of Nazi war criminals—“Thomas is without peer in American suspense” (Los Angeles Times).* Nicolae Polscaru, a three-and-a-half-foot-tall dwarf, is tossed into a Hollywood swimming pool by four drunken screenwriters, who take bets on how long he can tread water. Minor Jackson, his OSS training still fresh a year after World War II’s end, beats the bullies senseless and pulls Nicolae from the water. A friendship is born. Jackson is broke, his spying days over, and Nicolae offers him a job. A former spy himself, the globetrotting Romanian has a commission to find Kurt Oppenheimer, an expert assassin of high-ranking Nazis. Kurt won’t stop killing, no matter what the bloodshed will do to the fragile world peace, and the Soviets, the British, and the remains of the Nazi High Command all want his head. Jackson will beat them all to finding Kurt—unless his new friend betrays him first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Family Across the Street: A totally unputdownable psychological thriller with a shocking twist*



  






*OMG!!! SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!… The most heart-racing book I’ve read in a long time, if not ever!!! It had me hook, line and sinker from the first page and I could not put it down!!!… Clear your day because it is truly unputdownable… What an absolute twist!!!… If you read one book in your life, make sure it is this!!!!’ Bookworm86, *⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sometimes, the most perfect families are hiding the most terrible secrets. How well do you know the people next door…?*

Everybody wants to live on Hogarth Street, the pretty, tree-lined avenue with its white houses. The new family, *the Wests*, are a perfect fit. *Katherine* and *John* seem so in love and their gorgeous five-year-old twins race screeching around their beautiful emerald-green lawn.

But soon people start to notice: why don’t they join backyard barbecues? Why do they brush away offers to babysit? Why, when you knock at the door, do they shut you out, rather than inviting you in?

Every family has secrets, and on the hottest day of the year, the truth is about to come out. As a tragedy unfolds behind closed doors, the dawn chorus is split by the wail of sirens. And one by one the families who tried so hard to welcome the Wests begin to realise: Hogarth Street will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Life of CeeCee Wilkes: A Novel*



  






*“Full of surprises and captivating plot twists all the way until the very last page.” —Examiner

An unsolved murder. A missing child. A lifetime of deception.*

Twenty years after pregnant Genevieve Russell disappeared, her remains are discovered and Timothy Gleason is charged with murder. But there is no sign of the unborn child.

CeeCee Wilkes knows how Genevieve Russell died, because she was there. And she knows what happened to her missing infant, because two decades ago she made the devastating choice to raise the baby as her own. Now Timothy Gleason is facing the death penalty, and she has another choice to make. Tell the truth and destroy her family. Or let an innocent man die in order to protect a lifetime of lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Butcher's Daughter: A Foundlings Novel (The Foundlings Book 3) *



  






*New York Times bestselling author Wendy Corsi Staub is the master of psychological suspense. In her latest thriller, an investigative genealogist digs for her own biological roots, well aware that some secrets are better left buried.*

Investigative genealogist Amelia Crenshaw solves clients’ genetic puzzles, while hers remains shrouded in mystery. Now she suspects that the key to her birth parents’ identities lies in an unexpected connection to a stranger who’s hired her to find his long-lost daughter. Bracing herself for a shocking truth, Amelia is blindsided by a deadly one. 

NYPD Detective Stockton Barnes had walked away from his only child for her own good. He’ll lay down his life to protect her if he and Amelia can find out where—and _who_—she is. But someone has beat them to it, and she has a lethal score to settle. 

Amelia and Stockton’s entangled roots have unearthed a femme fatale whose family tree holds one of history’s most notorious killers. And the apple never falls far…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cast a Yellow Shadow *



  






As the saying goes, you can’t pick your friends. If you could, Mac McCorkle would disown Padilla. They owned a bar together in Bonn, the West German capital, and stayed partners even after Padilla’s sideline as a CIA operative got the bar blown up. Padilla was thought to be dead and erased from the CIA’s files—but now he’s back on the agency’s turf. Mac moved to Washington, DC, after the trouble in Bonn to get married and open his bar anew. His new bride is beautiful, the bar is a success, and Padilla’s reappearance threatens everything. A group of African terrorists want Padilla to assassinate the prime minister of their small sub-Saharan republic—and they’ve kidnapped Mac’s wife to use as leverage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The James Ryker Series Books One to Five: The Red Cobra, The Black Hornet, The Silver Wolf, The Green Viper, and The White Scorpion *



  






*Now in one ebook volume: All five thrillers in the internationally bestselling series that is “a must read for fans of Lee Child and Robert Ludlum” (Chelle’s Book Reviews).*

The author of the Enemy series, _Sleeper 13_, and the DI Dani Stephens series delivers fast-paced, globe-trotting thrillers full of breathless action featuring secret agent James Ryker.

*The Red Cobra*
Ryker thought he had started a new life away from the chaos and violence. But when the fingerprints of a murdered woman in Spain match those of an infamous female assassin, he’s drawn back into the game.

*The Black Hornet*
What would you do if the love of your life vanished without a trace? If you’re ex-intelligence agent James Ryker you search for the answers whatever the cost, however much blood and sacrifice it takes . . .

*The Silver Wolf*
Still tormented by the disappearance of his wife, ex-intelligence agent James Ryker sets out on a personal mission of revenge, prepared to go to any lengths in search of the truth. Ryker wants blood, and one way or another he’ll get it.

*The Green Viper*
Ryker receives a coded message through a secret drop point, a means of communication known only to him and one other person. The problem is, that person is his ex-boss, Mackie . . . and he’s already dead.

*The White Scorpion*
Assigned to join a crew of elite security personnel in Africa, Ryker’s mission objective is to protect British interests in the region. To that end, he must infiltrate the close protection team of the government of Chabon, a country with a dark and violent past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Call the Midwife: A Memoir of Birth, Joy, and Hard Times (The Midwife Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*The highest-rated drama in BBC history, Call the Midwife will delight fans of Downton Abbey*

Viewers everywhere have fallen in love with this candid look at post-war London. In the 1950s, twenty-two-year-old Jenny Lee leaves her comfortable home to move into a convent and become a midwife in London's East End slums. While delivering babies all over the city, Jenny encounters a colorful cast of women—from the plucky, warm-hearted nuns with whom she lives, to the woman with twenty-four children who can't speak English, to the prostitutes of the city's seedier side.

An unfortgettable story of motherhood, the bravery of a community, and the strength of remarkable and inspiring women, _Call the Midwife_ is the true story behind the beloved PBS series, which will soon return for its sixth season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dali Legacy: How an Eccentric Genius Changed the Art World and Created a Lasting Legacy *



  






*This immersive dive into the life and work of Salvador Dalí unlocks the secret of this creative genius and reveals for the first time how his erotically charged paintings changed the world of modern art.*

In turns beloved and reviled, twentieth century art, painter, filmmaker, and designer Salvador Dalí set Europe and the United States ablaze with his uncompromising genius, sexual sadism, and flirtations with megalomania. His shocking behavior and work frequently alienated critics; his views were so outrageous, even prominent Surrealists tried to ostracize him. Still, every morning he experienced “an exquisite joy—the joy of being Salvador Dalí,” and, through a remarkable talent that invited bewilderment, anger, and adoration, rose to unprecedented levels of fame—forever shifting the landscape of the art world and the nature of celebrity itself.

In this stunning volume, rich with more than 150 full-color images, noted art historians Jean-Pierre Isbouts and Christopher Heath Brown discuss the historical, social, and political conditions that shaped Dalí's work, identify the impact of Modern as well as Old Master art, and present an unflinching view of the master's personal relationships and motivations. With their deeply compelling narrative, Isbouts and Brown uncover how Dalí's visual wit and enduring cult of personality still impacts fashion, literature, and art, from Andy Warhol to Lady Gaga, and seeks to answer why, in an age of shock and awe, Dalí's art still manages to distress, perplex, and entertain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Murder of Marilyn Monroe: Case Closed*



  






*The New York Times Bestseller
Accepted into The National Press Club*
Marilyn Monroe died under suspicious circumstances on the night of August 4, 1962. Now, _New York Times_ bestselling authors Jay Margolis and Richard Buskin finally lay to rest more than fifty years of wild speculation and misguided assertions by actually naming the screen goddess's killer. At the same time, they use the testimony of eyewitnesses to describe exactly what took place inside her house on Fifth Helena Drive in Brentwood, California.

Implicating Bobby Kennedy in the commission of Monroe's murder, this is the first book to name the LAPD officers who accompanied the attorney general to her home, provide details about how the Kennedys used bribes to silence one of the ambulance drivers, and specify how the subsequent cover-up was aided by a noted pathologist's outrageous lies. It also exposes the _third_ gunman in the kitchen pantry who delivered the fatal bullet to the back of RFK's head - _and_ the third gunman's female accomplice who, until now, has only been known to the LAPD and the FBI as "the girl in the polka-dot dress."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Book of Bees*



  






*A New York Times Notable Book: “A melodious mix of memoir, nature journal, and beekeeping manual” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Weaving a vivid portrait of her own life and her bees’ lives, author Sue Hubbell lovingly describes the ins and outs of beekeeping on her small Missouri farm, where the end of one honey season is the start of the next. With three hundred hives, Hubbell stays busy year-round tending to the bees and harvesting their honey, a process that is as personally demanding as it is rewarding.

Exploring the progression of both the author and the hive through the seasons, this is “a book about bees to be sure, but it is also about other things: the important difference between loneliness and solitude; the seasonal rhythms inherent in rural living; the achievement of independence; the accommodating of oneself to nature” (_The Philadelphia Inquirer_). Beautifully written and full of exquisitely rendered details, it is a tribute to Hubbell’s wild hilltop in the Ozarks and of the joys of living a complex life in a simple place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Time Traveler's Handbook: 19 Experiences from the Eruption of Vesuvius to Woodstock (18 Experiences from the Eruption of Vesuvius to Woodstock)*



  






Travel through time to witness some of the most extraordinary and colorful events in world history with this unusual and entertaining guide that includes fascinating cultural details from each period, including what and where to eat, what to wear, how to act like a local, and most importantly, how to stay alive.

Have you ever wished you could have experienced some of the most interesting and important events that have helped shape history? With _The Time Traveler's Handbook_ you can! Johnny Acton, David Goldblatt, and James Wyllie transport you back in time, providing a “you-are-there” front-seat view of some the greatest moments in the human timeline.

Filled with engaging and colorful details, _The Time Traveler's Handbook_ helps you make the most of your “travels,” giving you background information, insight into local customs, and advice on all aspects of period life to make your adventures authentic and help you actually live them. Forget museums and history books—_The Time Traveler's Handbook_ gives you unprecedented access to a wide range of milestones, including Celebrations & Exhibitions; Moments That Made History; Cultural & Sporting Spectaculars; Epic Journeys and Voyages; and Extreme Events. Observe Mount Vesuvius erupt (and survive), see the assassination of the Archduke Ferdinand in Sarajevo, boogie with the Beatles in Hamburg, accompany Marco Polo to Xanadu, attend the opening night of Shakespeare’s Globe Theater, smell the cordite at the battle of Bull Run, and sit ringside at Foreman and Ali’s “Rumble in the Jungle” in Kinshasa.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tank Warfare, 1939–1945 *



  






*Packed with archival photos, a fascinating account of armored warfare in WWII—and how tank design and tactics were transformed during the period.*

On the battlefields of Europe and North Africa during the Second World War, tanks played a key role, and the intense pressure of combat drove forward tank design and tactics at an extraordinary rate. In a few years, on all sides, tank warfare was transformed. This is the dramatic process that Simon and Jonathan Forty chronicle in this heavily illustrated history.

They describe the fundamentals of pre-war tank design and compare the theories formulated in the 1930s as to how they should be used in battle. Then they show how the harsh experience of the German blitzkrieg campaigns in Poland, France, and the Soviet Union compelled the Western Allies to reconsider their equipment, organization, and tactics—and how the Germans responded to the Allied challenge.

The speed of progress is demonstrated in the selection of over 180 archive photographs which record, as only photographs can, the conditions of war on each battle front. They also give a vivid impression of what armored warfare was like for the tank crews of 75 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anders' Army: General Wladyslaw Anders and the Polish Second Corps, 1941-46 *



  






Along with thousands of his compatriots, Wladyslaw Anders was imprisoned by the Soviets when they attacked Poland with their German allies in 1939. They endured terrible treatment until the German invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941 suddenly put Stalin in the Allied camp, after which they were evacuated to Iran and formed into the Polish Second Corps under Anders command.Once equipped and trained, the corps was eventually committed to the Italian campaign, notably at Monte Cassino. The author assesses Anders performance as a military commander, finding him merely adequate, but his political role was more significant and caused friction in the Allied camp. From the start he often opposed Sikorski, the Polish Prime Minister in exile and Commander in Chief of Polish armed forces in the West. Indeed, Anders was suspected of collusion in Sikorskis death in July 1943 and of later sending Polish death squads into Poland to eliminate opponents, charges that Evan McGilvray investigates. Furthermore, Anders voiced his deep mistrust of Stalin and urged a war against the Soviets after the defeat of Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*From Warsaw to Rome: General Anders' Exiled Polish Army in the Second World War *



  






In May 1944, 40,000 Polish soldiers attacked and captured the hilltops of Monte Cassino, bringing to a close the largest, bloodiest battle fought by the western Allies in the Second World War. Days later the Allied armies marched into Rome seizing the first Axis capital.No-one in 1939 could have foreseen an entire Polish Corps engaged on the Italian Front. Most had been held prisoner in the USSR following Polands defeat and their release by Stalin was only achieved through the intense negotiations of British and Polish politicians generals, notably Sikorski and Anders,. The Polish Army was evacuated to Iran in 1942 and subsequently incorporated into the British Army as the Polish II Corps. Their ultimate postwar fate was shamefully ignored until too late.This book, which charts the extraordinary wartime story of the exiled Polish Army in the east, makes extensive use of undiscovered archive material. It reveals in depth the relations between the British and Polish General Staffs and the never ending hardships of the Polish soldiers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Knight's Cross Winners of the Waffen SS (Images of War)*



  






*A pictorial overview of recipients of Nazi Germany’s military award for bravery.*

_Knight’s Cross Winners of the Waffen-SS_ details some of the most-decorated personalities of that infamous organization. Rare photos, including a mix of studio portraits and shots taken in the field, portray prominent members of the SS’s military branch during World War II including Sepp Dietrich, who went from serving as Adolf Hitler’s driver and bodyguard to being elected to the Reichstag; Dachau commandant Theodor Eicke; and tank commander Michael Wittmann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Knights of the Battle of Britain: Luftwaffe Aircrew Awarded the Knight's Cross in 1940 *



  






The Ritterkreuz des Eisernen Kreuzes (Knights Cross of the Iron Cross), known simply as the Ritterkreuz (Knights Cross), was the highest German military award of the Second World War. Instituted on 1 September 1939, to coincide with the German invasion of Poland, it was awarded for leadership, valor or skill. As the war progressed, higher variants were instituted, namely the Knights Cross with Oak Leaves, Knights Cross with Oak Leaves and Swords, and the Knights Cross with Oak Leaves Swords and Diamonds. Similar in design, but larger, than the Eiserne Kreuz (Iron Cross), and worn around the neck as opposed to on the breast, the border and hanging loop on the Knights Cross were made of pure silver which was marked ‘800. The award was made by a number of German manufacturers. On 3 June 1940, the Ritterkreuz des Eisernen Kreuz mit Eichenlaub (Knights Cross with Oak Leaves) was instituted, by which time 124 Rittterkreuz had been awarded to all arms of the German military, of which forty-nine had been awarded to Luftwaffe personnel. The first recipient was Generalfeldmarschal Hermann Göring on 30 September 1939; the first Luftwaffe operational Luftwaffe aircrew member recipient, and the fifth overall, was Oberst Robert Fuchs, Kommodore of Kampfgeschwader 26. His award was made on 6 April 1940. The first fighter pilot to receive the Ritterkreuz was Hauptmann Werner Mölders of III Gruppe/Jagdgeschwader 53 (III./JG 53) on 29 May 1940. Only three Luftwaffe officers would receive the Ritterkreuz mit Eichenlaub in 1940, and all of them were fighter pilots – Mölders on 21 September 1940 (he was then Geschwader Kommodore of JG 51), Major Adolf Galland (Kommodore of JG 26) on 24 September 1940, and Hauptmann Helmut Wick (Kommandeur of I Gruppe/JG 2) on 6 October 1940. Throughout the summer of 1940, many more Luftwaffe members, be they serving on fighter, bomber, dive bomber or reconnaissance units, would receive the Ritterkreuz. Some of these awards were made posthumously, whilst others would learn of their awards whilst a prisoner of war in Britain or, later, in Canada. In this book, the renowned aviation historian Chris Goss provides biographical details of all operational members of the Luftwaffe who received the Ritterkreuz during 1940 or were awarded it as a result of their actions in what became known as the Battle of Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ending the Siege of Leningrad: German and Spanish Artillery at the Battle of Krasny Bor *



  






*This vivid combat history examines the role of German and Spanish artillery in the WW2 fight for control of Leningrad.*

When Nazi Germany invaded the Soviet Union in 1941, it quickly established a blockade around Leningrad that would become one of the longest and most destructive in history. In an attempt to break the blockade in 1943, the Red Army launched an offensive near the town of Krasny Bor.

Previous works on the Battle of Krasny Bor have focused on the infantry involved, while little attention has been paid to the use of German and Spanish artillery in the conflict. In _Ending the Siege of Leningrad, _Spanish military historian Carlos Caballero Jurado corrects this oversight. Describing the action from an artilleryman’s point of view, Jurado puts the reader in the heart of the battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*First Burma Campaign: The Japanese Conquest of 1942 By Those Who Were There*



  






*The British Army’s report on the Japanese invasion of Burma during WWII—based on firsthand accounts by the officers who survived it.*

In 1942, the Japanese military drove British and Indian forces out of Burma. Colonel E.C.V. Foucar, M.C., was given the task of discovering what happened. Seeking information and documentary evidence from officers of the First Burma Campaign, Foucar wrote this detailed account for the Director of Military Training.

This volume describes the challenging geographical, climatic, and political conditions in Burma before turning to the devastating Japanese ground assault. He describes harrowing episodes such as the ‘Disaster’ at Sittang Bridge, the evacuation of Rangoon, and the march to the River Irrawaddy in an attempt to secure the north of Burma and its oilfields.

With the Japanese closing in on the beleaguered British force, the decision was taken to abandon Burma and try to reach India. The ragged, disease-ridden troops battled their way west just as the monsoons broke. General Wavell, wrote that, “operations were now a race with the weather as with the Japanese and as much a fight against nature as against the enemy.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hitler's Attack U-Boats: The Kriegsmarine's WWII Submarine Strike Force *



  






*“A definitive introduction by a highly recognized authority who writes beautifully and clearly.” —Naval Historical Foundation*

The fact that German submarines almost managed to cut off Britain’s vital imports during the First World War hadn’t been forgotten by Hitler—and when, in 1935, he repudiated the Treaty of Versailles, Britain, magnanimously, signed an Anglo-German Naval Agreement. This allowed the Germans to build their submarine strength up to one third of the Royal Navy’s tonnage.

When war broke out in 1939, German U-boats went quickly into action, but with only four years of production and development, the main armament of these submarines was considerably weaker than equivalent boats in other navies and many other features, such as living conditions, were also significantly inferior. Yet, the German U-boat onslaught against British merchant ships in autumn 1940 was highly successful because the attacks were made on the surface at night and from such close range that a single torpedo would sink a ship.

Soon, though, Allied technology was able to detect U-boats at night, and new convoy techniques, combined with powerfully armed, fast modern aircraft searching the seas, meant that by 1941 it was clear that Germany was losing the war at sea. Something had to be done. The new generation of attack U-boats that had been introduced since Hitler came to power needed urgent improvement. This is the story of the Types II, VII, and IX that had already become the ‘workhorse’ of the Kriegsmarine’s submarine fleet and continued to put out to sea to attack Allied shipping right up to the end of the war. The Type II was a small coastal boat that struggled to reach the Atlantic; the Type VII was perfectly at home there, but lacked the technology to tackle well protected convoys; while the Type IX was a long-range variety modified so it could operate in the Indian Ocean.

This book by the renowned Kriegsmarine historian explores these attack U-boats at length, including details of their armament, capabilities, and crew facilities; the story of their development and operational history; and just what it was like to operate such a vessel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dieppe Raid: The Combined Operations Assault on Hitler's European Fortress, August 1942*



  






*A battle summary of Britain’s raid on the French port town of Dieppe during World War II.*

Winston Churchill was under pressure. The Soviets felt that they were fighting the Germans by themselves. Stalin demanded Britain open a second front to draw German forces away from the east. Though the advice Churchill received from his staff was that an invasion of France would not be possible for at least another year, the British Prime Minister knew he had to do something to help the Russians.

The result was a large-scale raid upon the port of Dieppe, chosen as it was thought that the success of any invasion would depend on the capture of a major port to enable heavy weapons, vehicles, and reinforcements to be landed in support of the landing forces. It would not be the second front that Stalin wanted, but at least it would demonstrate Britain’s intent to support the Soviets. Plus, it provided a rehearsal for the eventual invasion.

The raid upon Dieppe, Operation Jubilee, was eventually scheduled for 19 August 1942. The assault was the most ambitious Allied attack against the German Channel defenses of the war so far, involving some 6,000 infantry, 237 naval vessels, and seventy-four squadrons of aircraft.

Though the debate surrounding Jubilee’s purpose and cost has raged in the years since the war, many vital and important lessons were learned. All these factors are covered in this official battle summary, a detailed and descriptive account of the Dieppe Raid, which was written shortly after the war and is based on the recollections of those who were involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Freedom in the Air: A Czech Flyer and his Aircrew Dog*



  






*“Deals with a little-known aspect of the war . . . alongside the moving story of one man’s relationship with a very special animal.”—Sqn Ldr Paul Scott, Spirit of the Air*

This biography tells of the life of Václav Robert Bozděch, a Czech airman who escaped from the Nazi invasion, fought with the French and finally arrived in Britain to fly as an air-gunner with the RAF during World War II. He returned to his homeland after World War II but escaped back to the UK again when the communists gained control. Again he joined the RAF and rose to the rank of Warrant Officer.

The unique part of this is that from his time in France, throughout World War II and until halfway through his second tour with the RAF, Bozděch was inseparable from his Alsatian dog, Antis, who became famous and was awarded a dog equivalent to the VC. Antis flew with his owner on many bomber raids, became the squadron mascot and was officially a serving RAF dog. He played an amazing part in the second escape from the Czech communist regime, when Bozděch was lucky to make it over the border to the US zone in Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Escape (Blackout Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  







When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Disperse (Blackout Book 3)*



  






When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Space Strike (Space Race 3)*



  






*Invasion is imminent. Loyalties are tested.*

Arlo Lewis faced the enemy and survived. Barely. What they found at Refuge would change the future of mankind forever, but will it be enough to save Earth?

When Preston Lewis’s true motives become clear, Arlo must choose between his friends and his grandfather.

Bryson Kelley is a man on a mission, and his desire to bring his loved one from the clutches of the enemy might bring humanity’s ultimate downfall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Nuclear Winter Armageddon: Post Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Nuclear Winter Series Book 2)*



  






*For decades, Nuclear Armageddon hanged over us like a mighty sword.
Some said it would be the war to end all wars.
They were wrong.
The real battle against extinction was just beginning.*

This is how the world ends. Not with a bang, but with many nuclear bombs detonated around the planet. It was no longer a topic of conversation around the dinner table as in years past.
Nobody was prepared, including the world's governments. Yet the threat was always real and the devastation was predictable.

The damage was incalcuable. Millions died at the points of impact. Nuclear Winter spread across the globe. A rapidly cooling climate shocked humanity and all living things ... to their death.

Akart's new Nuclear Winter series depicts a world on the edge of nuclear Armageddon. Nuclear Armageddon became reality and ordinary Americans are paying the price.

This is more than the story of nuclear conflict. It's about the devastating effects wrought by Nuclear Winter. Our possible future is seen through the eyes of the Albright family whose roots stretch back to the early settlement of the Florida Keys.

While they fight for survival, they trek across a rapidly deteriorating landscape wrought with danger from both the elements and their fellow man.

It was not our fight, but it became our problem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Head Full of Ghosts: A Novel*



  






*WINNER OF THE 2015 BRAM STOKER AWARD FOR SUPERIOR ACHIEVEMENT IN A NOVEL*

A chilling thriller that brilliantly blends psychological suspense and supernatural horror, reminiscent of Stephen King's The _Shining_, Shirley Jackson's _The Haunting of Hill House_, and William Peter Blatty's_ The Exorcist_.



The lives of the Barretts, a normal suburban New England family, are torn apart when fourteen-year-old Marjorie begins to display signs of acute schizophrenia.

To her parents’ despair, the doctors are unable to stop Marjorie’s descent into madness. As their stable home devolves into a house of horrors, they reluctantly turn to a local Catholic priest for help. Father Wanderly suggests an exorcism; he believes the vulnerable teenager is the victim of demonic possession. He also contacts a production company that is eager to document the Barretts’ plight. With John, Marjorie’s father, out of work for more than a year and the medical bills looming, the family agrees to be filmed, and soon find themselves the unwitting stars of _The Possession_, a hit reality television show. When events in the Barrett household explode in tragedy, the show and the shocking incidents it captures become the stuff of urban legend.

Fifteen years later, a bestselling writer interviews Marjorie’s younger sister, Merry. As she recalls those long ago events that took place when she was just eight years old, long-buried secrets and painful memories that clash with what was broadcast on television begin to surface—and a mind-bending tale of psychological horror is unleashed, raising vexing questions about memory and reality, science and religion, and the very nature of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wealth of Time (Wealth of Time Series, Book 1)*



  






*When you fight the past, the past fights back.*

Imagine having the power to change your past. Would you journey down the rabbit hole?

Martin Briar is a middle-aged postal worker in Larkwood, Colorado, dragging himself through a troubled life. He receives an invitation to the opening of a new antique shop in town - one that can sell you whatever you desire.

Not much later, Chris Speidel, who runs the shop, divulges a secret: he sells time travel opportunities. Martin, haunted by the disappearance of his daughter two decades earlier, jumps at the chance to investigate what happened. So begins Martin’s new life and his new world in 1996 and a beautiful middle school teacher named Sonya Griffiths, who becomes the love of Martin’s life – a life that transgresses all the normal rules of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Warm Souls (Wealth of Time Series, Book 2)*



  






*A single choice can change your life.*


Grappling with the truth of his daughter’s disappearance, Martin Briar uncovers the disturbing price of his decision to continue as a member of a secret society.

With his new girlfriend by his side, life begins to finally show signs of a hopeful future . . . until he discovers nothing is what it seems. Diving back to the past on a new adventure, Martin unveils hidden truths about those toying with his life.

Faced with the ultimate crossroads, he must decide where to devote his loyalty, knowing the wrong decision can lead to his demise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bad Faith (Wealth of Time Series, Book 3)*



  






*Fulfill your destiny.*


Heartbroken and on the mend, Martin is forced into his new life as the only Warm Soul on the continent. His freedom has vanished--his life now fully devoted to the Road Runners.

Martin’s first official mission: traveling to the far future to obtain a special cure. He is warned against going to this era engulfed in corruption and chaos.

Determined to retrieve the medicine, Martin throws caution to the wind, only to encounter a darker world than anticipated.

Meanwhile, an underground war escalates as betrayal runs rampant. With the fabric of good stretched to its limits, Martin will soon realize the plan intended for him all along.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Invention of Wings: With Notes (Oprah's Book Club 2.0 3)*



  






*The newest Oprah’s Book Club 2.0 selection: this special eBook edition of The Invention of Wings by Sue Monk Kidd features exclusive content, including Oprah’s personal notes highlighted within the text, and a reading group guide.*

Writing at the height of her narrative and imaginative gifts, Sue Monk Kidd presents a masterpiece of hope, daring, the quest for freedom, and the desire to have a voice in the world.

Hetty “Handful” Grimke, an urban slave in early nineteenth century Charleston, yearns for life beyond the suffocating walls that enclose her within the wealthy Grimke household. The Grimke’s daughter, Sarah, has known from an early age she is meant to do something large in the world, but she is hemmed in by the limits imposed on women.

Kidd’s sweeping novel is set in motion on Sarah’s eleventh birthday, when she is given ownership of ten year old Handful, who is to be her handmaid. We follow their remarkable journeys over the next thirty five years, as both strive for a life of their own, dramatically shaping each other’s destinies and forming a complex relationship marked by guilt, defiance, estrangement and the uneasy ways of love. As the stories build to a riveting climax, Handful will endure loss and sorrow, finding courage and a sense of self in the process. Sarah will experience crushed hopes, betrayal, unrequited love, and ostracism before leaving Charleston to find her place alongside her fearless younger sister, Angelina, as one of the early pioneers in the abolition and women’s rights movements.

Inspired by the historical figure of Sarah Grimke, Kidd goes beyond the record to flesh out the rich interior lives of all of her characters, both real and invented, including Handful’s cunning mother, Charlotte, who courts danger in her search for something better.

This exquisitely written novel is a triumph of storytelling that looks with unswerving eyes at a devastating wound in American history, through women whose struggles for liberation, empowerment, and expression will leave no reader unmoved.

*Please note there is another digital edition available without Oprah’s notes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Suck at Girls *



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestseller author of Sh*t My Dad Says, Justin Halpern, comes a laugh-out-loud funny and deeply touching collection of personal stories about relationships with the opposite sex, from a first kiss to getting engaged and all the awkward moments in between. Fans of biting, honor-infused memoirs such as Me Talk Pretty One Day and Assassination Vacation will find Halpern’s I Suck at Girls an unforgettable journey into the best and worst moments of one man’s adventures in romance.*

"Human beings fear the unknown. So, whatever's freaking you out, grab it by the balls and say hello. Then it ain't the unknown anymore and it ain't scary. Or I guess it could be a shitload scarier."

Fans of the #1 bestseller _Sh*t My Dad Says_ will recognize the always-patient voice of Justin Halpern's dad as it crackles through the pages of this hysterical new book. The story begins when Justin takes his dad out to lunch to announce that he's decided to propose to his girlfriend.

"You've been dating her for four years," his dad replies. "It ain't like you found a parallel fucking universe."

But eventually he gives Justin some advice: that he should take a day off and think back over everything he's learned in life about women, relationships, and himself before making his decision. And that's just what Justin does—revisiting everything from his disastrous childhood crushes to the night he finally lost his virginity while working as a dishwasher at Hooters.

_I Suck at Girls_ is full of his dad's patented brand of wisdom. But it's also full of new characters just as funny as his dad—from his brother, who provides insights into wedding night rituals ("You stand in one corner of the room, and she stands in the other. You each take off one piece of clothing at a time") to his first boss, who warns Justin to man up: "That's what a man does. He takes his shots and then he scrubs the shit out of some dishes." The result is a pilgrim's progress through the landscape of sex and love—by one of the funniest writers at work today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder on the Dance Floor: A completely gripping historical cozy mystery (A Miss Underhay Mystery Book 4) *



  






*Kitty Underhay’s dance card is full… of death.*

November 1933. Amateur sleuth-cum-dutiful granddaughter *Kitty Underhay* stifles a sigh of boredom as she attends the annual Hotelier’s Association Dinner and Dance on behalf of her grandmother, the proprietress of the Dolphin Hotel. She hopes the company of ex-army captain *Matthew Bryant* will enliven the otherwise dull evening. That is, until bullish and overbearing *local councillor Harold Everton drops dead into his bowl of consommé*.

While the local police are still scrambling for their whistles, Kitty and Matt waste no time leaping into action. Soon they find themselves caught up a dangerous search to uncover *who amongst the distinguished guests used cyanide for seasoning?*

When their digging throws light on a corruption scandal brewing in the local council involving Everton’s assistant Thomas King, they are sure they’ve cracked the case. But before he can be questioned further, *King’s body is found in a smouldering car wreck*. Meanwhile, *the murderer has made a sinister plan to avoid detection or punishment, and it will lead Kitty and Matt into a dangerous dance with death…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Under the Cover of Murder (A Beyond the Page Bookstore Mystery Book 6)*



  






*Bookshop owner and maid of honor Addie Greyborne vows to catch the killer who crashed her best friend’s wedding . . .*

It promises to be Greyborne Harbor’s wedding of the year. The impending nuptials of Serena Chandler and Zach Ludlow will take place aboard his family’s luxurious super-yacht, currently moored in the harbor and the talk of the town. But on the day of the wedding, a man’s body washes up on the beach with no ID, only a torn page from a book in his pocket. As owner of Beyond the Page Books and Curios, bibliophile Addie is called in to identify the book, but she cannot.

The morning following the extravagant ceremony, a second body washes ashore and Addie has a sinking feeling that the two deaths are connected. While the guests are held on the yacht as the police investigate, at least Addie can peruse Zach’s father’s rare books library on board. A copy of Agatha Christie’s first Hercule Poirot novel, _The Mysterious Affair at Styles, _provides a clue that the killer may still be on the ship—but narrowing down the suspects without becoming the next victim may prove a truly Herculean task . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jack Daniels Series - Three Thriller Novels (Rum Runner #9, Last Call #10, White Russian #11) (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries) *



  






This is a specially priced box set of three novels in the Jack Daniels thriller series (#9, #10, #11).

*R U M R U N N E R*

Twenty years ago, a young cop named Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels arrested one of the most sadistic killers she'd ever encountered. She has since retired from the Chicago Police Department in order to raise her toddler daughter.

But old grudges never die. They fester until the right opportunity comes along.

While on vacation in the Wisconsin north woods, Jack learns--too late--that her old adversary is out of prison. He has revenge on his mind. And he's bringing an army with him.

Outnumbered, outgunned, and cut off from the outside world, Jack Daniels is about to learn the meaning of last stand.


*L A S T C A L L*

This is where it all ends. An epic showdown in the desert, where good and evil will clash one last time.

His name is Luther Kite, and his specialty is murdering people in ways too horrible to imagine. He's gone south, where he's found a new, spectacular way to kill. And if you have enough money, you can bet on who dies first.

Legendary Chicago cop Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels has retired. She's no longer chasing bad guys, content to stay out of the public eye and raise her new daughter. But when her daughter's father, Phin Troutt, is kidnapped, she's forced to strap on her gun one last time.

Since being separated from his psychotic soulmate, the prolific serial killer known as Donaldson has been desperately searching for her. Now he thinks he's found out where his beloved, insane Lucy has been hiding. He's going to find her, no matter how many people die in the process.

All three will converge in the same place. La Juntita, Mexico. Where a bloodthirsty cartel is enslaving people and forcing them to fight to the death in insane, gladiator-style games.

Join Jack and Phin, Donaldson and Lucy, and Luther, for the very last act in their twisted, perverse saga.

Along for the ride are Jack's friends; Harry and Herb, as well as a mob enforcer named Tequila, and a covert operative named Chandler.

There will be blood. And death. So much death...


*W H I T E R U S S I A N*

Just when you get out…

Former Chicago cop Jack Daniels thought she’d left her former life behind. She’d traded her badge for a toddler, and her lifelong pursuit of heinous serial killers for a boring house in the suburbs.

…they pull you back in.

Then Jack sees some pictures. Pictures of men who were supposed to be dead. And once again, against the fierce insistence of her husband, Phineas Troutt, Jack reluctantly straps on her gun and goes hunting. Hunting for the worst of the worst.

This leads to a trek across the Great Plains, searching for a modern slavery ring, on a collision course with three of the most horrible villains Jack has ever faced.

But Jack, and her irritating buddy Harry McGlade, will face them, and much more. Because they’re prepared to go to hell and back to rescue an old friend.

The trick will be getting back in one piece. And—spoiler alert—they don’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Yellow-Dog Contract*



  






*An ex-political operative is a master of dirty tricks, but now he’s mixed up in something far worse: “Ross Thomas is without peer in American suspense” (Los Angeles Times).*

There are few jobs that Harvey Longmire hasn’t had. He’s been a crime reporter, Louisiana state legislator, foreign correspondent, and—briefly—a decoy for the CIA. But he made his name as campaign trail fixer, an expert in the art of exploiting an enemy’s secrets. For nearly a decade, Harvey was the sharpest man in the Beltway, but he quit in 1972, trading political dirty work for a quiet life on a farm. Now two old friends want him back in the game. A millionaire named Vullo has started a foundation to investigate conspiracies, and Harvey happens to be the expert on the most prominent case: the infamous disappearance of a man named Arch Mix. The trail is not as cold as Harvey thought. Soon he’ll either find Mix—or suffer a disappearance of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Perfect Daughter: A Novel*



  






*A thriller that explores the truth or lies behind a teenage girl's multiple personality disorder, from D.J. Palmer, the author of The New Husband.

Meet Ruby, who speaks with a British accent.
Then there’s Chloe, a perfectionist who strives for straight A’s in school.
And along comes Eve, who is spiteful and vicious.
All of them live inside Penny…
Or do they?*

Penny Francone, age sixteen, is a murderer. Her guilt is beyond doubt: she was found alone in the victim’s apartment, covered in blood, holding the murder weapon. The victim’s identity and her secret relationship to Penny give Penny the perfect motive, sealing the deal. All the jury needs to decide now is where Penny will serve out her sentence. Will she be found not guilty by reason of insanity, as her lawyer intends to argue? Or will she get a life sentence in a maximum-security prison?
Already reeling from tragedy after the sudden passing of her beloved husband a few years before, now Grace is on her knees, grateful that Massachusetts doesn't allow the death penalty.

As Penny awaits trial in a state mental hospital, she is treated by Dr. Mitchell McHugh, a psychiatrist battling demons of his own. Grace’s determination to understand the why behind her daughter’s terrible crime fuels Mitch’s resolve to help the Francone family. Together, they set out in search of the truth about Penny, but discover instead a shocking hidden history of secrets, lies, and betrayals that threatens to consume them all.

*The perfect daughter. Is she fooling them all?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*If We Were Villains: A Novel *



  






On the day Oliver Marks is released from jail, the man who put him there is waiting at the door. Detective Colborne wants to know the truth, and after ten years, Oliver is finally ready to tell it.

A decade ago: Oliver is one of seven young Shakespearean actors at Dellecher Classical Conservatory, a place of keen ambition and fierce competition. In this secluded world of firelight and leather-bound books, Oliver and his friends play the same roles onstage and off: hero, villain, tyrant, temptress, ingénue, extras.

But in their fourth and final year, good-natured rivalries turn ugly, and on opening night real violence invades the students’ world of make-believe. In the morning, the fourth-years find themselves facing their very own tragedy, and their greatest acting challenge yet: convincing the police, each other, and themselves that they are innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bullet Rain - A Nova Bartkowski Novel (Holly Lin Series)*



  






WHEN IT RAINS, IT POURS

Nova is a free man. Having just walked away as a non-sanctioned hit man for the U.S. government, he's purchased a classic Mustang to drive across the country. But when his car breaks down in the middle of the Nevada desert, Nova ends up in the small town of Parrot Spur. There's something strange about Parrot Spur. Something ... off. Maybe it's the fact the town is full of ex-servicemen. Maybe it's the fact the abandoned mine might not be abandoned. Maybe it’s the fact the knockout brunette in the bar is clearly more than what she seems. In the end, none of it matters. What matters — and what Nova is soon going to learn — is that in the desert, the only thing that rains is bullets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Shadow of Vesuvius: A Life of Pliny *



  






*“A wonderfully rich, witty, insightful, and wide-ranging portrait of the two Plinys and their world.”—Sarah Bakewell, author of How to Live*


When Pliny the Elder perished at Stabiae during the eruption of Vesuvius in 79 AD, he left behind an enormous compendium of knowledge, his thirty-seven-volume Natural History, and a teenaged nephew who revered him as a father. Grieving his loss, Pliny the Younger inherited the Elder’s notebooks—filled with pearls of wisdom—and his legacy. At its heart, _The Shadow of Vesuvius_ is a literary biography of the younger man, who would grow up to become a lawyer, senator, poet, collector of villas, and chronicler of the Roman Empire from the dire days of terror under Emperor Domitian to the gentler times of Emperor Trajan. A biography that will appeal to lovers of Mary Beard books, it is also a moving narrative about the profound influence of a father figure on his adopted son. Interweaving the younger Pliny’s Letters with extracts from the Elder’s _Natural History_, Daisy Dunn paints a vivid, compellingly readable portrait of two of antiquity’s greatest minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Confucius Never Said *



  






This book is the 2015 silver winner of the Benjamin Franklin Award by the Independent Book Publishers Association (IBPA). It is about a four-generation family journey from repression and poverty in China to freedom and prosperity in the United States. Their lives overlap with many significant historical events taking place in China, such as the founding of Communist China in 1949, the Great Chinese Famine from 1958-1960, the Cultural Revolution from 1966-1976 and the Economic Reform starting from 1980.

The author recounts the enormous suffering her family had to endure under Communist China’s radical social experiment. Her great-grandfather was denounced by the Chinese Communist Party and his neighbors simply because he owned land. He died in poverty, and his dying wish was never granted. Her grandfather loaned his fishing boat to the Communist Party, and ended up losing his independence and becoming a janitor. Her father escaped his village to get educated and thus survived the Great Famine. He became highly educated, but never joined the Communist Party . . . and was sent to a re-education labor camp because of it.

The author herself grew up in China and immigrated to the United States as a young adult. She sought freedom and the American Dream, and found both.

This book is about freedom—and about what happens when we let people take our freedom away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beyond Courage: Air Sea Rescue by Walrus Squadrons in the Adriatic, Mediterranean and Tyrrhenian Seas 1942–1945*



  






*The author of Another Kind of Courage takes a deep dive into the World War II heroics of the pilots and aircrew of the single-engined amphibian airplanes.*

This book covers the adventures of 283, 284, 293 and 294 Walrus Squadrons, operating from North Africa, Sicily, Italy and Sardinia.

The pilots, like their counterparts in England, knew of the dangers of landing on the sea. It was a daunting task attempting to rescue downed airmen as they had often to operate in bad weather, and near hostile coasts. Airmen who were bobbing about in dinghies, or even just in their Mae West life jackets, were difficult to locate. Rescues from the cold sea needed to be speedy affairs, especially of those survivors not in dinghies, and the Walrus aircrew were always aware that time was of the essence. Moreover, rescues near a hostile shore often resulted in gunfire from German or Italian gunners.

Many Walrus pilots have added personal recollections to the narrative and so too have some of those airmen who were rescued. As well as RAF and SAAF airmen, there were numerous USAAF units involved in the air war over the Mediterranean and Italy, and Norman has been in contact with several Americans whose lives were saved by these gallant men who flew the Walrus amphibian single-engined biplane. Men who knew only too well that to pick up more than two or three airmen generally meant a hard sea-borne taxi ride back to base, which conditions never guaranteed. 

The stories of these rescues give one a sense of sincere pride in the men who daily risked their lives to save others from a very hostile environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tally Ho!: From the Battle of Britain to the Defence of Darwin *



  






*A memoir of the life and World War II service of Battle of Britain veteran, RAF fighter pilot Bob Foster.*

Bob Foster's flying years began shortly before WWII, when he learned to fly with the RAFVR. Called up for war service in September 1939, he completed his training and was posted to 605 Squadron, equipped with Hawker Hurricanes. By early September 1940 he and his Squadron were in the thick of the air fighting over southern England, operating from Croydon.

Surviving the Battle, he later became an instructor, but shortly after joining 54 Squadron, which had Spitfires, he and his unit were sent to Australia to defend the Darwin area from Japanese incursions. Awarded the DFC for his efforts, he returned to the UK and was given an assignment with a RAF public relations outfit, ending up in Normandy within three weeks of the invasion of 1944.

Often serving right up in the front lines, Bob

saw the war at very close hand, and then quite by chance became one of the first, if not the first, RAF officer to enter Paris with the liberating French army, and again, by chance, was in General de Gaulle's triumphant procession down the Champs-Élysées.

His memoir is an entertaining collection of stories and reminiscences of two distinct areas of WWII, which also shows how luck often shaped the lives of the fighter pilots involved. Bob Foster later became a successful sales manager with Shell-Mex and BP, as well as serving with the Royal Auxiliary Air Force. He now lives with his wife Kaethe near Bexhill in East Sussex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ton-Up Lancs: A Photographic History of the Thirty-Five RAF Lancasters that Each Completed One Hundred Sorties *



  






*An updated and expanded photographic history of the famed military aircraft—and the men who flew them.*

Aviation historian Norman Franks updates his classic book, _The Lancaster_, with new information and photos. The Avro Lancaster was a four-engine heavy bomber that played a crucial role in World War II, and this illustrated volume records the history of thirty-five of them, supported by stories from aircrew members.

The most famous of the bombers is “Queenie” (W586, the only one of these Lancasters that survives, now in the Bomber Command Hall at the Royal Air Force Museum in London. _Ton-Up Lancs_ delves into some of the controversies surrounding Queenie and other Lancasters, and also includes detailed listings of each raid these thirty-five Lancasters flew during from 1942 through 1945, together with the names of the pilot and crew that took them on sorties all over Hitler’s Third Reich and Northern Italy, on support missions before and after D-Day in June 1944, and attacks on V1 rocket launch sites situated in Northern France. The book also offers a view from one of the Lancaster’s former skippers on what it was like to fly a bomber tour of operations in Bomber Command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Waves of Hate: Naval Atrocities of the Second World War*



  






Whilst researching his earlier book Sea Killers in Disguise, the author unearthed a rich stem of incidents at sea which happened during the two World Wars that shocked and surprised him. This book is the result of further in-depth study covering the Second World War. It reveals a long catalogue of atrocities perpetrated not just by Germany and Japan but, sensationally, by the British and her Allies.
Thanks to Tony Bridgland's meticulous research, into a wide variety of incidents at sea, makes for vivid and compelling, if uneasy, reading


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Keeping Each Other Alive: A Vietnam War Memoir*



  






At the height of the Vietnam war, the U.S. Army drafted Norman Hile out of law school, trained him to be an artillery officer, and in August 1970 sent him to serve a one year combat tour in South Vietnam’s I Corps, where the war was hottest. “Keeping Each Other Alive” is Hile’s memoir of that combat tour. Quoting from letters he wrote home from the field, using photos he personally took of combat operations, and recounting his memories of that unforgettable year in war, Hile describes what it felt like to be an artillery forward observer in the field with an infantry company, and then an aerial observer in light planes and helicopters flying over enemy territory.
“Keeping Each Other Alive” is a very personal account of what one soldier endured in a war that had already been lost when he arrived to fight it. Hile recounts the terror of nighttime mortar attacks, sweltering in Vietnam’s tropical heat and humidity while carrying a heavy pack, trying to spice up C-rations, surviving a monsoon storm on a mountainside, providing aerial cover for a convoy heading to see Bob Hope’s Christmas show, and being one of the first to arrive overhead at Firebase Mary Ann to witness one of the war’s worst debacles. Hile’s memoir allows the reader to experience not just the conditions that soldiers in the Vietnam war withstood, but also crackles with flashes of insanity, pathos and humor that soldiers in that war were bound to experience while trying to keep themselves and each other alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Grandfather Anonymous (Old Code Book 1)*



  






*Elderly, unarmed, and extremely dangerous.*

Before Ajay retired, he was the best hacker the NSA had ever hired. He sank corporations, toppled governments, and broke cryptography. All of it.

And don’t think retirement has slowed him down one bit, thank you very much.

When his estranged daughter shows up on his doorstep with his two granddaughters, Ajay will do anything to keep them safe. He’ll hack biotech corporations and criminal enterprises alike. Nobody after his girls will be safe, but the more he digs, the more he dredges up the shadows of his own dangerous past.

He only needs to know one thing:

*What makes his granddaughters so darn valuable?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Ministry for the Future: A Novel*



  






*ONE OF BARACK OBAMA’S FAVORITE BOOKS OF THE YEAR

“The best science-fiction nonfiction novel I’ve ever read.” —Jonathan Lethem

"If I could get policymakers, and citizens, everywhere to read just one book this year, it would be Kim Stanley Robinson’s The Ministry for the Future." —Ezra Klein (Vox)*

_The Ministry for the Future _is a masterpiece of the imagination, using fictional eyewitness accounts to tell the story of how climate change will affect us all. Its setting is not a desolate, postapocalyptic world, but a future that is almost upon us. Chosen by Barack Obama as one of his favorite books of the year, this extraordinary novel from visionary science fiction writer Kim Stanley Robinson will change the way you think about the climate crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Once and Future Witches*



  






*In the late 1800s, three sisters use witchcraft to change the course of history in this powerful novel of magic, family, and the suffragette movement. *

In 1893, there's no such thing as witches. There used to be, in the wild, dark days before the burnings began, but now witching is nothing but tidy charms and nursery rhymes. If the modern woman wants any measure of power, she must find it at the ballot box.

But when the Eastwood sisters―James Juniper, Agnes Amaranth, and Beatrice Belladonna―join the suffragists of New Salem, they begin to pursue the forgotten words and ways that might turn the women's movement into the witch's movement. Stalked by shadows and sickness, hunted by forces who will not suffer a witch to vote―and perhaps not even to live―the sisters will need to delve into the oldest magics, draw new alliances, and heal the bond between them if they want to survive.

_There's no such thing as witches. But there will be._

An homage to the indomitable power and persistence of women, _The Once and Future Witches_ reimagines stories of revolution, motherhood, and women's suffrage—the lost ways are calling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forty Guns West (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 4)*



  






*Preacher is a wanted man in this straight-shooting Western adventure from the New York Times and USA Todaybestselling author of Absaroka Ambush.*

*A Friendly Place . . .*

During a trip back east for a family reunion, Preacher learns that even the civilized Midwest can attract a motherlode of trouble . . . especially when a gang of local bully boys decides to pick a fight. Now, wealthy landowner Elam Parks lies dead—and there’s a $5,000 reward on the head of the man accused: the first mountain man.

*. . . To Die*

The fortune in blood money has dispatched a small army of bounty hunters after Preacher. Now, back in his once-peaceful homestead in the High Lonesome, as he sights down the barrel of his ’33 Hall North breechloader, Preacher is ready for target practice. And he can’t think of a more scenic place to pick off the bloodthirsty manhunters, one by one . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blackfoot Messiah (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 7)*



  






In the seventh book in his bestselling Preacher series, William W. Johnstone gives his millions of avid fans exactly the kind of gritty, action-packed Western novel they look for from this prolific and hugely popular writer.

"A Messiah Shall Lead Them...".

In the Wyoming wild, Blackfoot warriors prepare for battle, their bloodlust stirred by a legendary prophet promising victory in a war that will forever rid the plains of the white man. To legendary mountain man Preacher, it isn't a promise - it's a threat. But being out-numbered in a savage frontier means justice will be as hard-earned and uncertain as...survival."

...To An Early Grave".

With a loyal Cheyenne as his guide, and a spirited Dragoon squadron for cover, Preacher forges up the treacherous Sante Fe trail. But the only way to win this war is to unmask the hell-raising Messiah whose godforsaken message is leading a desperate people into certain massacre...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher's Fortune (The Preacher Book 12) *



  






*There’s gold in them thar hills—and Preacher’s making sure it gets where it belongs. From the New York Timesbestselling author of Preacher’s Journey.*

They call him Preacher. And they call him when they need help. Now, a Mexican brother and sister have asked the legendary frontiersman to accompany them into the Sangre de Cristo mountains—to find a missing family fortune of gold and silver.

But another man has been lured by the promise of wealth—a treasure hunter whose only motive is pure greed. He’s hired a posse of killers to ride by his side. Preacher has never shrunk from a fight, and the hills will echo with the blast of gunfire before they give up their bounty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher's Quest (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 13) *



  






*This mountain man has the Good Book—and a fast draw—on his side. From the New York Time bestselling author of Preacher’s Fortune. *

The harsh, unforgiving frontier is no place for innocents. And when an old friend of the Preacher’s asks him to guide a gaggle of wide-eyed Easterners through the Rockies, Preacher responds with a polite: “Hell no.” But the pilgrims are pursued by a gang of outlaws—and then ambushed by angry Indians. With his friend caught up in the melee, Preacher has no choice but to try to rescue him—and anyone else who happens to be within reach. Suddenly a battle turns into an all-out war as one of the Easterners has an explosive secret that could get them all killed. Add some stone-cold cutthroats with a chilling plan, and this man of God will have a devil of a time saving some souls—and sending others to meet their Maker . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher's Showdown (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 14)*



  






*Save your prayers for those who dare to cross the Preacher. Rip-snortin’ Western adventure from the national bestselling authors of the Jensen Brand books.*

*On a Journey for Dreamers*

In the bustling streets of St. Louis, two cousins have a dream: to travel west with a wagon train of supplies and make a fortune in trade. Since a rugged mountain man called the Preacher saved their bacon once before, they turn to him again . . .

*In a Land Full of Danger*

Preacher needs a job and is heading west anyway. But he doesn’t bargain on the beautiful woman who sneaks her way into the wagon train and the trouble she brings on board. Then, before he can wash his hands of the whole bunch, he’s suddenly in a fight for his life.

*All Roads Lead to the Preacher . . . *

Sensing easy prey, outlaws in a lawless land have swooped down on the band of pilgrims already bitterly divided by secrets, passions, and hatred. And for that, they will all answer to the Preacher . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher's Fury (The First Mountain Man Book 18 )*


  






*Preacher brings justice to the lawless West in this gunslinging frontier adventure from the greatest western writer of the 21st century.

A Woman for the Winter. *

Montana Territory and a band of Assiniboine Indians give Preacher shelter for the winter. A beautiful woman named Raven’s Wing makes the sheltering even better—once he gets things straight with a jealous brave who wants to lift Preacher’s scalp.

*A Fire in the Night. *

Across the border is another wanderer and another tribe. Preacher’s old enemy, Willie Deaver, plies a band of Indians with the deadliest combination possible: whisky, guns, and bullets—then directs them to try out their killing tools on the Assiniboine. The raid reaps a harvest of devastating death, bloodshed and helpless captives. Deaver is all the more delighted when he learns Preacher is among the fallen.

*And the Fury of a Mountain Man . . .*

But in the driving, drifting snow, with a handful of bloodied survivors by his side, Preacher is rising: a rifle in his hands, red-hot fury in his heart, and icy vengeance in his gun sight . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl in the Green Raincoat: A Tess Monaghan Novel*



  






_New York Times _bestselling author Laura Lippman—winner of the Edgar® Award and every other major literary prize given for mystery and crime fiction—embroils Baltimore p.i. Tess Monaghan in the strange case of _The Girl in the Green Raincoat. _Originally serialized in the _New York Times, The Girl in the Green Raincoat _is now in book form for the very first time—a masterful thriller in the Alfred Hitchcock mode that places a very pregnant, homebound Tess in the center of a murderous puzzle that could cost her her life and the life of her unborn child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Long Shadow (Chief Inspector Shadow Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Old sins cast long shadows…*

When the bodies of a young, homeless girl and a girl who disappeared thirty years ago are found on the same day, residents in the historic city of York are aghast. It seems unlikely the two cases are related, and yet some of the same players knew both victims. As Detective Chief Inspector John Shadow and his eager new partner, Sergeant Jimmy Chang, dive into their investigation, they uncover a complicated web of pop stars, pub owners, shopkeepers and old school friends who each have something to hide.

John Shadow is a man of contradictions. A solitary figure who shuns company, but is a keen observer of all he meets. A lover of good food, but whose fridge is almost always empty. He prefers to work alone and is perpetually trying to dodge his partner, who’s full of energy, modern ideas and theories.

But as the two men gradually learn to work together to solve the case, it’s clear that the past is never as far away as you think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twenty Three: A killer thriller from beginning to jaw-dropping end *



  






When Kay Miller arrived as the newly appointed Deputy Sheriff of Vinalhaven Island, she couldn't have anticipated the chaos that would turn the tranquil island into the murder capital of America.

It's down to Kay, the newest member of Knox County Sheriff's Department, assisted by Maine State Detectives Abercrombie and Winters, to uncover the shocking events behind the murders and bring those responsible to justice.

As the story twists and turns to its stunning conclusion, nobody could have anticipated the final outcome in this action-packed, murder mystery thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Cold Trail (Tracy Crosswhite Book 7)*



  






*An Amazon Charts and Wall Street Journal bestseller.

“Tracy Crosswhite is one of the best protagonists in the realm of crime fiction today, and there is nothing cold about A Cold Trail.” —Associated Press

In New York Times bestselling author Robert Dugoni’s riveting series, Seattle homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite returns home to a brutal murder and her haunted past.*

The last time homicide detective Tracy Crosswhite was in Cedar Grove, it was to see her sister’s killer put behind bars. Now she’s returned for a respite and the chance to put her life back in order for herself, her attorney husband, Dan, and their new daughter. But tragic memories soon prove impossible to escape.

Dan is drawn into representing a local merchant whose business is jeopardized by the town’s revitalization. And Tracy is urged by the local PD to put her own skills to work on a new case: the brutal murder of a police officer’s wife and local reporter who was investigating a cold-case slaying of a young woman. As Tracy’s and Dan’s cases crisscross, Tracy’s trail becomes dangerous. It’s stirring up her own haunted past and a decades-old conspiracy in Cedar Grove that has erupted in murder. Getting to the truth is all that matters. But what’s Tracy willing to risk as a killer gets closer to _her_ and threatens everyone she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE CHIMERA SANCTION a fast-paced, action-packed international thriller*



  






*A HEART-STOPPING POLITICAL THRILLER PACKED WITH INTERNATIONAL INTRIGUE, BETRAYAL AND REVENGE.*

_‘Don’t talk. Your phone is corrupt. They’ve hacked our lines. See you back here in a few hours.’
‘But why . . . ?’
‘Just get on the damn chopper.’_

Interpol investigator Thierry Dulac’s first holiday in three years has just been cut short.

But what could be so urgent that he is flown by military plane from the Canadian Rockies to Italy? And why will no one tell him what’s going on?

*THE POPE HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED.*

Dulac’s search for the pontiff leads him on a chase through the hallways of the Vatican, the piazzas of Italy, the boulevards of Paris and the Great Sand Sea desert of Libya.

*Then a grisly package is delivered to the Vatican.*

Whoever is behind this crime is not playing games. And time is running out to get the Pope back alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Eyes of Eagles*



  






*First in the MacCallister series from the USA Today bestselling author. “[A] rousing, two-fisted saga of the growing American frontier.”—Publishers Weekly*

_A man as rugged as the New Frontier and as bold as the untamed West . . ._

Orphaned at the age of seven and adopted by the Shawnee, Jamie Ian MacCallister grew into a man more at ease in the wilderness than among men. But when the westward strike drove him across the Arkansas Territory into Texas, he finally found himself a home—in the middle of a bloody war.

Texans like Jim Bowie and Sam Houston were waging a fierce struggle against Santa Anna’s Mexican army, and Jamie MacCallister made the perfect scout for the fledgling volunteer force. What lay ahead of them was a place called the Alamo, thirteen days of blood, dust and courage, and a battle that would become an undying legend of the American West . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rage of Eagles*



  






*Only one man can take up the mantle of his father’s legacy in this thundering Western adventure from the USA Today bestselling author.*

_Justice gets its revenge . . ._

Jamie Ian and Kate MacCallister are together now, buried side by side on a ridge overlooking the huge Colorado valley they had settled and the town they had founded. It’s up to their children now to carry on the MacCallister legacy. Falcon MacCallister is more than willing to take on that task. He’s the spitting image of his father, Jamie. He stands six foot three and is heavy with muscle. Just like his father, Falcon is quick on the shoot. Lightning quick.

Now, after the cowardly murder of his father, Falcon is out for revenge against the Noonan gang. On his quest, he’ll become embroiled in the deadly Wyoming Range Wars and face down the notorious Silver Dollar Kid, before coming face to face with Nance Noonan himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cry of Eagles*



  






*He walks on his own—but trouble follows close behind—in this action-packed MacCallister Western by the USA Today bestselling author . . .*

Falcon MacCallister roams the West, far from home, far from the memories of the peace and beauty of MacCallister's Valley. With a destiny as wide and unsure as the open range, he is a loner. But to those who know him, he is a legend . . .

In a small New Mexico town, two young gunslicks are looking for a reputation, eager for a kill, desperate for history to write their names in blood. In a split-second hook and draw, one of them will lie dead. And once again, Falcon MacCallister will be the most wanted man in the West. Now, from the Arizona border to the shadows of the Dragoon Mountains to the burning trail of Apache rage, he must fend off a ruthless posse that has sworn vengeance. Because a man like MacCallister knows: Between the final prayer and the snap of the rope there's no time for mercy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pride of Eagles*



  






*New York Times bestselling authors: Falcon MacCallister is hired to bring a magnificent horse to Laramie—but there are deadly obstacles in his path . . .

Proud enough to die . . .*

The MacCallister clan has traveled far and wide, but none has traveled harder than Falcon MacCallister. Hired by a wealthy cattle baron, Falcon sets out from San Francisco for the town of Laramie with a magnificent Arabian horse in tow—and rides into a storm of treachery and murder . . .

*But revenge is even sweeter*

Already stalked by a vengeance-crazed Yuma prison escapee, Falcon is distracted by two beautiful women—a seductress with a voice like an angel and a lovely widow with a gift for guns—while another outlaw lays down a villainous trap. No doubt about it: blood will be shed. When and how is only a matter of one man's swift revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Crusade of Eagles *



  






*The MacCallister siblings unite in a thundering frontier adventure from the greatest Western writer of the 21st century.*

*They Fought for Fame and Fortune*


The MacCallister clan was raised on a harsh, unforgiving frontier, where courage and blood bonds mattered the most. While Falcon MacCallister followed his father’s mountain man legacy, his brother and sister made their fame and fortune on another kind of battleground. Now they’re planning a family reunion. Andrew and Rosanna MacCallister are headed to Colorado to visit their kin—until they step into the crosshairs of a murderer’s plan . . .

*Now They Will Fight for Their Lives . . .* 


Luke Broskie didn’t know that the two actors from back East had a brother named Falcon. Or how fiercely that brother would fight for his kin after Broskie’s men kidnapped them for ransom. Soon Broskie must call in his own little army to crush his new worst enemy. But Falcon MacCallister is on a crusade—and his war won’t be over until the last six-shooter spits . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bloodshed of Eagles (Pinnacle Westerns Book 14)*



  






*Strike like an eagle—stand like a man . . . A tale of guts and guns in the old West from the USA Today bestselling author.*

Falcon MacCallister never thought he'd wear army brass. But Colorado is about to join the Union—and the would-be state has just made him Lt. Colonel in its Home Guard. Then, before his military career can take off, Falcon loses one of his men and two deadly new Gatling guns to a murderous ambush. Falcon is going to get those Gatling guns back—before they kill the wrong people.

Tracing the missing guns to Eastern Montana, Falcon teams up with a scout named Isiah Dorman. Falcon and Dorman are spearheading a battle against the Sioux—in the shadow of the disastrous Little Big Horn slaughter. For the two men, survival along the Little Bighorn is going to mean breaking rules, standing strong, standing together—and holding off a deadly onslaught with only a few guns against many . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Slaughter of Eagles (Pinnacle Westerns Book 15)*



  






*The legendary gunfighter is out to find an innocent young woman with a bounty on her head in this action Western by the USA Today bestselling author.*

In Phoenix a sheriff guns down a banker and robs him of a document—the only trouble is, he takes the wrong one. Going to the banker's aid, a young lady hears the dying man's last words and takes hold of the map the sheriff was really after. By the time the crooked lawman realizes his mistake, Jolene Wellington is on the run—and framed for the banker's murder.

Back east, Falcon MacCallister's famous brother and sister plead with him to find a young woman who has vanished out West. Her name is Jolene Wellington. Returning to Arizona Territory, Falcon will be one of many men searching for Jolene and for a mysterious treasure hidden in haunted Indian land. But with a hired killer and a deadly deception facing Falcon, his search is leading him straight to a slaughter. There, he'll get his answers—in the most vicious fight of his life . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Matt Jensen, The Last Mountain Man*



  






*The New York Times bestselling Western author continues his Mountain Man series as a new generation takes the reigns.*

William W. Johnstone's _Mountain Man_ series featuring sharpshooter Smoke Jensen set the standard for Western adventure. Now a new saga begins as Jensen’s adopted son takes his place on the unforgiving American frontier.

Matt Cavanaugh was nine years old when a band of outlaws slaughtered his family. . .Now Matt is 18, honed by hardship, steeped in survival and carrying the last name of the man who raised him: Smoke Jensen. With Smoke's wisdom, his own courage and just enough money to start a life, Matt Jensen begins a relentless hunt for the outlaws who murdered his family. Winston Pugh, their coldblooded leader, won't be hard to find; his scarred face gives him away. But Matt soon learns that there's more to vengeance than hunting a man down. And he soon discovers that true justice is waiting just beyond a town called Perdition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Atlantis Lost (A James Acton Thriller, #21) (James Acton Thrillers)*



  






*WILL THE MOST IMPORTANT DISCOVERY IN HISTORY BE LOST ONCE AGAIN?*

After an earthquake strikes the Azores, a discovery of unimaginable importance is made just off the coast, sending Archaeology Professor James Acton and his wife racing across the Atlantic to confirm the find—the lost city of Atlantis.

But they aren’t the first there, and those who arrived before them will stop at nothing to prevent anyone from discovering their true purpose, and it has nothing to do with the preservation of the past, but everything to do with the destruction of our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of Magic, Witchcraft and the Occult *



  






*Discover the beguiling history of witchcraft, magic, and superstition through the centuries in this stunningly illustrated title.*

_A History of Magic, Witchcraft and the Occult_ charts the extraordinary narrative of one of the most interesting and often controversial subjects in the world, covering everything from ancient animal worship and shamanism, through alchemy and divination to modern Wicca and the resurgence of the occult in 21st-century literature, cinema, and television.

Providing readers with a balanced, and unbiased account of everything from Japanese folklore and Indian witchcraft to the differences between black and white magic, and dispelling myths such as those surrounding the voodoo doll and Ouija, the book explores the common human fear of, and fascination with spells, superstition, and the supernatural.

The perfect introduction to magic and the occult, this wide-ranging volume explores forms of divination from astrology and palmistry to the Tarot and runestones, mystical plants and potions such as mandrake, the presence of witchcraft in literature from Shakespeare's Macbeth to the Harry Potter series, and the ways in which magic has interacted with religion.

The most comprehensive illustrated history of witchcraft available, _A History of Magic, Witchcraft and the Occult_ will enthrall and fascinate you with its lavish illustrated, accessible entries, whether you are a believer or skeptic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shatterzone of Empires: Coexistence and Violence in the German, Habsburg, Russian, and Ottoman Borderlands (Encounters)*



  






*“Anyone who studies nationalism, genocide, mass violence, or war in these regions, from the Enlightenment through the mid-20th century, needs to read [this].”—Central European History*

_Shatterzone of Empires_ is a comprehensive analysis of interethnic relations, coexistence, and violence in Europe’s eastern borderlands over the past two centuries.

In this vast territory, extending from the Baltic to the Black Sea, four major empires with ethnically and religiously diverse populations encountered each other along often changing and contested borders. Examining this geographically widespread, multicultural region at several levels—local, national, transnational, and empire—and through multiple approaches—social, cultural, political, and economic—this volume offers informed and dispassionate analyses of how the many populations of these borderlands managed to coexist in a previous era and how and why the areas eventually descended into violence. An understanding of this specific region will help readers grasp the preconditions of interethnic coexistence and the causes of ethnic violence and war in many of the world's other borderlands, both past and present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Doing Their Bit: The British Employment of Military and Civil Defence Dogs in the Second World War *



  






*The first in-depth study of the role of canines in WWII Britain, an “important but hitherto under-represented subject,”* *with photos included* (*Society of Army Historical Research).*

The Second World War allowed for the use of an unprecedented number of dogs for military duties, both internationally and among the British Armed Forces. On the British Home Front, civilians responded to calls from the British Army’s War Dogs Training School and the Ministry of Aircraft Production Guard Dog Training School by donating their canine pets for military training and employment “for the duration.” As dogs were instructed in roles with the British Army, the Royal Air Force and the London Civil Defence Region, the distinction between pet and trained working animal became increasingly unclear. While civilians and servicemen alike continued to view military dogs as pets, many also saw trained canines as human-like soldiers “doing their bit,” a depiction promulgated by both the military and the wartime press. Yet, historians have paid little attention to the subject. 

In the first comprehensive scholarly account of the employment of British military and Civil Defence dogs in the Second World War, Kimberly Brice O’Donnell traces the story from the belated establishment of the short-lived War Dog School and the Messenger Dog Service of the First World War to the more recent employment of canines in Iraq and Afghanistan. With a focus on WWII, _Doing their Bit_ examines why and how dogs were trained and employed, and how humans shaped and perceived their use.

Using archival material, O’Donnell analyzes the performance of guard, military police, patrol, mine detection, and rescue dogs in training and on operations by considering the advantages and disadvantages of canines in such roles. Military and Civil Defence dogs offered a number of advantages over humans and technological equipment, and the experience gained by dog trainers and handlers led to the continued employment of canines in the postwar period. While the use of horses and other animals has since diminished, World War II marked a turning point in the history of the British military dog, ushering in the seemingly permanent training of dogs for police and military roles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Solitude: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Dimension Space Book One) *



  






*A Global Rift in Space-Time. All Living Beings Gone Save Two Humans. An Impossible Rescue Mission.
★ Winner Listeners Choice Award—Best Science Fiction ★*

_The Martian_ meets _Gravity_ when Army Pilot Vaughn Singleton, Earth’s last man, rushes to Area 51 in search of a spaceplane after he discovers the last woman is stranded on the International Space Station and barely alive—thus beginning a race against time. The event that wiped life from the planet started at the supercollider. It created a rift in space-time. The astronaut stranded aboard the space station, Commander Angela Brown, is a theoretical physicist who used to work at the collider. She may be able to reverse the event, restoring the timeline and returning all life to the planet … if only she could get there. If you like action-packed, page-turning novels, you'll love the electrifying action in this trilogy of award-winning thrillers.

Army aviator Vaughn Singleton takes part in a NASA experiment in a last-ditch attempt to reignite his failing military career, but when he emerges from the experimental vacuum chamber, he soon discovers he is the last human left on Earth, a position for which he is emotionally ill-equipped.

Stranded alone on the ISS, Commander Angela Brown watched a wave of light sweep across the planet. Over the following weeks and months, Angela struggles to contact someone on the surface as she fights to survive aboard a deteriorating space station. Then, from orbit above Central Europe, Angela glimpses the dark underpinnings of humanity's demise. It appears something went horribly wrong with a physics experiment at the supercollider in Geneva, Switzerland. As a theoretical physicist, Angela might be able to unravel and maybe even reverse the events that led to the apocalypse...if only she could get there.

Can Vaughn find a path to space and back? Can Angela—the only person capable of reversing humanity's disappearance—survive until he does?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battle for Earth: Journal One (Shockwave Book 1)*



  






Battle for Earth is an imaginative mix of Sci-fi and Fantasy with plenty of action. Earth has been invaded by alien monsters.

A nightmare alien invader. An oddball special operation team with whom you will fall in love. A rousing adventure full of twists and turns. Come explore the worlds of Hammer Trollkin in the Shockwave series.

The world was in crisis even before the invasion. Pressure from within, pressure from without; civil wars and the clash of entire civilizations.

Then the aliens invaded and changed everything. And some of the changes were for the good.

The force behind the invasion has overwhelming technological superiority. But we are an unusual people, practiced in the art of war. Humanity even holds a few technological advantages of our own.

One such advantage is a special forces team with the squad name, Shockwave. In destroying a DARPA lab, the enemy introduced an unintended consequence, a fighting force with unusual capabilities.

But, even if Earth prevails over the invading monsters, something worse is coming.

Join Shockwave on the exciting, twisting road that leads to interstellar war.

Meet the team. Viz and Para are the sister heroes of the invasion. Rock and Roll are twin brothers you definitely want on your side. Mr. T is the mostly mature leader of the bunch. There’s Muncle, one very smart monkey. And Communal is the Artificial Intelligence who always keeps a data node on the team.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Empire: Journal Two (Shockwave Book 2)*



  






Shockwave: Empire is action-packed Science Fiction with a hint of Fantasy.


Humanity barely made it through the first alien invasion. Now the devil is coming for us in the form of an armada strike group comprised of their best warships.

Shockwave is a fitting name for an elite Solar Command special forces team comprised of a diverse group of individuals with unique capabilities. They are our best hope to overcome the Empire and the dark powers that stand behind it.

It has been seven years since humanity defeated the first wave of invaders. Time is running out for the people of Earth as we prepare to meet the vengeful invaders head on. But, do we stand a chance again an empire that has been conquering worlds for thousands of years? Perhaps.

We are an amazing people, practiced in the art of war. The first invasion united us as never before, and brought all sorts of technological wonders for us to reverse engineer. Sad for our enemy, an unintended consequence of their evil actions also forged Shockwave.

Join the team on this cosmic adventure as humanity screams toward interstellar war.

Quantum physics comes of age in this epic series that starts on Earth but ends up in the farthest reaches of space and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Invasion: Journal Three (Shockwave Book 3) *



  






Shockwave: Invasion is imaginative Sci-fi adventure with plenty of action, as the people of Earth are forced into interstellar war with an ancient galactic empire.

It has been 10 years since the first alien invasion. We thought they were the monsters rather than merely a preview of what was to come. The real monsters showed up a few years later.

It's a wonder we're still here. Reverse engineering all that advanced alien equipment opened whole new branches of science. That alien tech leap, together with our own achievements, gave us the means to travel between stars, and produce weapons of war to rival our enemy. Just as important, the first invasion united us as one people, with a noble purpose. And we have had enough!

It’s time to do some invading of our own and cut off the head of the snake. Or die trying.

Shockwave is a special forces team with unique capabilities; the tip of the spear in the escalating conflict that is moving toward a galactic scale.

Sad for us, the evidence is mounting that this present evil empire is only one more layer in a universe filled with dark powers intent on our destruction.

For those who might enjoy some spiritual content, there is a round of theological contemplation at the end of the book, in the interlude section, titled Songs of the King. Where might aliens fit in, within the concept of an immense fallen universe? That serpent-thing in the Garden came from somewhere. The section has a Christian basis immersed in a decidedly Sci-fi frame of reference.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*USS Hamilton: Miasma Burn*



  






*"All I can say is WOW. I mean really, WOW. Got my heart beating like a kettle drum."* _Tony Gianopoulos_

Captain Galvin Quintos had returned home to Earth soon after liberating Ironhold Station from a ruthless band of Pylorian pirates. But the Grish had been waiting for his transport ship—an attack he barely survived. Now, three months later, he’s still recuperating within the walls of Walter Reed National Military Medical Center. Just today, Quintos has learned of a new intergalactic adversary—a highly advanced alien force, the Varapin – who are currently en route from the Andromeda Galaxy. Intel has it, these ghoulish-looking aliens are now aligned with the Grish, and together, they’re hell-bent on annihilating all humanity. Quintos, certain his crew has already moved on to other posts, and his ship, the USS Hamilton, surely is still in space dock with battle damage. He must figure out how to get back into the fight, and do so fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Good Day to Die (Savage Texas Book 2) *



  






*A divided Texas town must band together to face a terrifying Comanche threat in this action-packed Western by the authors of Savage Texas.*

In Hangtree, Texas, any day could be your last. For on the heels of the Civil War, Hangtree is drawing gamblers, fast women, and faster gunmen. Amidst the brawls and shooting, the land-grabbing and card-sharking, two men barely hold the boomtown together: Yankee Sam Heller and Texan Johnny Cross. Heller and Cross can’t stand the sight of each other. And Hangtree needs them more than ever.

A Comanche named Red Hand is blazing across the state, leaving a trail of bloodshed and destruction—and Hangtree is right in his path. For a town bitterly divided, for Heller and Cross, the time has come to stand shoulder to shoulder and fight for their little slice of heaven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judgment Day (A Town Called Fury Book 3)*



  






It began with a handful of bedraggled pioneer survivors. It took root because of the courage of one young man. In William W. Johnstone's new blockbuster Western series, a town called Fury rises up in the midst of a hostile Arizona Territory--and lives every day as if it were its last. . .

Between newcomers and original settlers, the few hundred people who inhabit Fury, Arizona, know about survival. After all, if man or nature had their way, the godforsaken Fury would be yet one more ghost town. But Jason Fury, whose father's name graces the town, can see that this ramshackle place called home is now facing its darkest day: Crippled by a draught, devastated by an unrelenting, blood-red dust storm, Fury is also under attack by Apaches who can smell the settlers' blood and fear. For some people in Fury, it's time to cut and run. For Jason Fury, it's time to find a few good men--and women--to a fight a battle like no other before. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nice Try: Stories of Best Intentions and Mixed Results *



  






*“If you only read one book in your life, it probably shouldn’t be this one. However, if you’re not operating an inexplicable one-book policy, these stories are funny, touching, and more than worth your time.” — John Oliver

“Josh Gondelman is one of the most original hilarious voices out there today. This book will hook you and make you laugh and laugh.” — Amy Schumer

Emmy-Award winning writer and comedian Josh Gondelman’s collection of personal stories of best intentions and mixed results.*

Josh Gondelman knows a thing or two about trying—and failing. The Emmy Award-winning stand-up comic—dubbed a “pathological sweetheart” by the_ New York Observer_—is known throughout the industry as one of comedy’s true “nice guys.” Not surprisingly, he’s endured his share of last-place finishes. But he keeps on bouncing back.

In this collection of hilarious and poignant essays (including his acclaimed _New York Times_ piece “What if I Bombed at My Own Wedding?”), Josh celebrates a life of good intentions—and mixed results. His true tales of romantic calamities, professional misfortunes, and eventual triumphs reinforce the notion: we get out of the world what we put into it. Whether he’s adopting a dog from a suspicious stranger, mitigating a disastrous road trip, or trying MDMA for the first (and only) time, Josh only wants the best for everyone—even as his attempts to do the right thing occasionally implode.

Full of the warm and relatable humor that’s made him a favorite on the comedy club circuit, _Nice Try_ solidifies Josh Gondelman’s reputation as not just a good guy, but a skilled observer of the human condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Doom with a View (A Merry Ghost Inn Mystery Book 2) *



  






*When a guest mysteriously dies at the Merry Ghost Inn, Melanie and her grandmother fear that their professional reputations—and their lives—are on the line*

With the arrival of six senior reading group members at the Merry Ghost Inn, the long-awaited Grand Opening week has finally begun for Melanie West and her grandmother, Liza. All is well with the Oregon coast-side B&B until Melanie’s dog, Max, finds the dead body of one of their guests.

Everyone at the inn immediately falls under suspicion, including the innkeepers themselves. Melanie and Liza are not sure who they can trust, and the idea of cohabitating with a murderer is enough to send chills down anyone’s spine. To make matters worse, the curmudgeonly town detective wants them to steer clear of the investigation, but doesn’t seem too inspired to solve the case in a timely fashion himself. To clear their own names and to avoid the blight on the inn’s reputation that yet another dead body will bring, Melanie and Liza dive headlong into the murder investigation.

With a little help from their chuckling ghost, Melanie and Liza dodge the detective, tip-toe around their suspicious guests, and still serve up delicious Bed & Breakfast meals on time in Kate Kingsbury’s delightful second Merry Ghost Inn mystery, _Doom with a View_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl in Dangerous Waters (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 8 ) *


  







*She was terrorized, afraid, and desperate for help.
But her hopeless pleas would never be answered. No one would come to her rescue.
Now her body lays lifeless, floating in the water.
The girl could not escape the deadly and sinister secrets that Windsor Island holds…*

It’s been a year since the body of FBI agent Emma Griffin's ex-boyfriend was found on the beach.
His death remains as mysterious as ever, the truth has yet to be revealed.
Emma still cannot escape the feeling of guilt, regret, and grief that follows her daily.
Until a girls night with her best friend brought an unexpected surprise.
_A week-long-all-expense paid vacation to an exclusive island resort._
Being in paradise should be the perfect way to clear her mind… But, when a body turns up and girls start to go missing. Disturbing secrets about the resort are coming to the surface. Turns out paradise is just an illusion, and the truths behind the dangers on this island are far more disturbing than Emma and her friends could ever imagine.
Emma isn’t content to let any secrets lie hidden. She’s going to find the culprit behind the murder and the disappearance.
Even if it means she gets taken too.

Will Emma be able to survive “paradise” and get off the island alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Killings at Badger's Drift (Inspector Barnaby Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A quaint English village is home to a murderer in the Macavity Award-wining mystery series debut that launched the British crime drama Midsomer Murders.*

Badger’s Drift is the ideal English village, complete with vicar, bumbling local doctor, and kindly spinster. But when the spinster dies suddenly, her best friend kicks up a fuss loud enough to attract the attention of Detective Chief Inspector Barnaby. And when Barnaby and his eager-beaver deputy start poking around, they uncover a swamp of ugly scandals and long-suppressed resentments seething below the picture-postcard prettiness.

In the grand English tradition of the quietly intelligent copper, Barnaby has both an irresistibly dry sense of humor and a keen insight into what makes people tick. _The Killings at Badger’s Drift_ marks Inspector Barnaby’s debut, and offers ample proof that Caroline Graham may indeed be “simply the best detective writer since Agatha Christie” (_Sunday Times of London_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Okay, I don't know why I do not see the book images that I posted in the above books. They show up when I look at the posts in Edit Mode, but disappear after I Save it.

Checked on another computer in case it was just an issue with this one, and on the other computer, none of the book images I posted today show up.

Currently $1.

*CSI Reilly Steel Box Set #2: Three unputdownable crime fiction reads*



  






*Three novels in the million-selling USA Today bestselling mystery series.*
This omnibus edition includes Books 4, 5 and the prequel of the CSI Reilly Steel police procedural series.

THE WATCHED
Quantico-trained forensic investigator Reilly Steel is back in the country of her birth. Unsure about both her future and her position within the Dublin police force, she hopes that a relaxing stay at the Florida beach home of her old FBI mentor Daniel Forrest will help get her thoughts together.
When Daniel's policeman son, Todd is called to the scene of a gruesome murder, he is stopped in his tracks. Not just because of the grotesque and theatrical nature of the crime but because he recognizes the victim as Daniel's goddaughter.

In an attempt to find swift resolution on her old friend's behalf, Reilly finds herself drawn into the investigation. And when another disturbing murder occurs soon after, she can't help but feel that she has come across something like this before. But where?

ONE LITTLE MISTAKE
Back at the helm of the Garda Forensic Unit after a short hiatus in the US, Reilly Steel is thrust straight into a series of complicated Dublin murders at which the killer leaves minuscule forensic trace evidence.
The investigating team discover that the victims have been targeted because of one worryingly common trait, and need to outsmart the killer before he makes his next move.
But Reilly is preoccupied, not only by new developments in a decades old missing person case, but also her own feelings of disconnect since her return from the US ... Can she get back on top of her game to track down the killer in time?

CRIME SCENE - QUANTICO
Forty miles south of Washington, D.C. lies the small town of Quantico. Situated among lush greenery, the 547 acre property is where FBI recruits run obstacle courses, engage in firearms training and participate in mock hostage scenarios in Hogan’s Alley.
It's the world budding forensic investigator Reilly Steel was born for.
During her first student semester at the Academy, a fatal accident occurs at a student party off-campus, and a fellow recruit is under suspicion. But by the behavior of the other students and the forensic evidence at the crime scene, Reilly guesses that there is more to the story than meets the eye.
Will her instincts, and everything she's learnt at Quantico so far help Reilly uncover the truth behind the victim's death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Butcher Pen Road: A Novel (The Bill Maytubby and Hannah Bond Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*A USA TODAY Bestselling Author*

On Oklahoma’s Big Rock Prairie, a deaf boy finds a body in Pennington Creek. Johnston County Deputy Hannah Bond and Chickasaw Lighthorse Police Sergeant Bill Maytubby find a crime scene where nothing seems to fit—from the dead angler’s oversize waders to the kind of fish in his creel. They scour the creekside brush, then hit the road for Texas in a widening search for the killer.

On the Big Rock, a towering bearded man is building a limestone replica of Roman Jerusalem for a Christian passion play. His cronies, who are in league with an interstate fraud ring, want the boy to disappear now.

Flying an ancient rented Cessna, Maytubby takes fire from a suspect he is tailing, while Bond combs river trails for traces of the killer.

While Maytubby and Bond try to protect the deaf boy and his mother from the crime ring, an improbable ally materializes from the prairie oak thickets, wielding a monstrous shotgun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard Fall (A Jon Reznick Thriller Book 5) *



  






*A friend in danger. A shadowy psych ward. A conspiracy beyond Reznick’s worst nightmares.*

When an old Delta Force buddy comes to Jon Reznick for help, paranoid and fearing for his life, Reznick feels duty-bound to protect him. As a black-ops specialist, loyalty to his brothers in arms comes before everything—even the law.

But Jerry White proves difficult to protect. A runaway from a top-security psychiatric facility in upstate New York, he’s considered a danger to himself and others, and Reznick is powerless to stop shadowy senior hospital managers taking Jerry back by force. When FBI Assistant Director Martha Meyerstein warns him off, Reznick ignores her advice, suspecting the Wittenden Institute is not what it seems.

Digging deeper into the hospital’s background—and that of its esteemed manager, Dr. Robert Gittinger—Reznick begins to unravel a sinister plot that will bring warzone black ops to American soil. And when his own life comes under threat, he discovers that Jerry is trapped in a web of high-level conspiracies more terrifying than anything he has ever encountered…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under Siege: A Jake Grafton Novel (Jake Grafton Series Book 3)*



  






*A fighter pilot races to stop a terrorist plot in Washington, DC, in this thriller by a New York Times–bestselling author hailed as “brilliant” by Tom Clancy.*

When the psychotic Colombian drug lord Chano Aldana is extradited to the United States for trial, he brings his army of vicious mercenaries with him. And as Aldana’s hit men target the President of the United States, the capital is plunged into chaos that only veteran fighter pilot Jake Grafton can stop. With the help of an investigative journalist and an undercover agent, Grafton must find the deadly assassins before they can strike again. But time is running out, and the future of the country hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Red Horseman (Jake Grafton Series Book 4) *

*


  




*


*As the USSR collapses, thousands of nuclear warheads may end up in the wrong hands in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Art of War.*

Jake Grafton has been promoted to deputy director of a new US intelligence agency—and the stakes of his commission are higher than ever before. With the Soviet Union on the brink of dissolution, a vast nuclear arsenal is suddenly ripe for the taking by mercenaries, rogue nations, and insane Russian nationalists. Grafton must stop them, and he may have to do it alone—because not everyone supposedly on his side wants him to succeed.

From the “masterful storyteller” whose blockbuster tales of international suspense include _Flight of the Intruder_ and _Liars & Thieves_,_ The Red Horseman_ is a startling vision of the apocalyptic danger that emerged at the end of the Cold War, a threat that still exists wherever weapons of mass destruction remain poorly secured.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

The last book above, I tried posting from another computer to eliminate this computer being the problem of not showing the book image, but it still did not show up. Edit: site admin said they were aware of problem and working on it, so it's not me. 

Currently $2.

*Chasing Space: An Astronaut's Story of Grit, Grace, and Second Chances*


  






In this revelatory and moving memoir, a former NASA astronaut and NFL wide receiver shares his personal journey from the gridiron to the stars, examining the intersecting roles of community, perseverance and grace that align to create the opportunities for success.

Leland Melvin is the only person in human history to catch a pass in the National Football League and in space. Though his path to the heavens was riddled with setbacks and injury, Leland persevered to reach the stars.

While training with NASA, Melvin suffered a severe injury that left him deaf. Leland was relegated to earthbound assignments, but chose to remain and support his astronaut family. His loyalty paid off. Recovering partial hearing, he earned his eligibility for space travel. He served as mission specialist for two flights aboard the shuttle _Atlantis_, working on the International Space Station.

In this uplifting memoir, the former NASA astronaut and professional athlete offers an examination of the intersecting role of community, determination, and grace that align to shape our opportunities and outcomes. _Chasing Space_ is not the story of one man, but the story of many men, women, scientists, and mentors who helped him defy the odds and live out an uncommon destiny.

As a chemist, athlete, engineer and space traveler, Leland’s life story is a study in the science of achievement. His personal insights illuminate how grit and grace, are the keys to overcoming adversity and rising to success.


----------



## CS

Currently $8.99 for all 8 books (which comes out to $1.12 per book)

*The Complete Ramona Collection: Beezus and Ramona, Ramona the Pest, Ramona the Brave, Ramona and Her Father, Ramona and Her Mother, Ramona Quimby, Age 8, Ramona Forever, Ramona's World - by Beverly Cleary (Author), Jacqueline Rogers (Illustrator)




  




*

*Whether a long-time fan of Beverly Cleary or a newcomer to her award-winning books for children, this eight-book digital collection of the complete Ramona Quimby series will be a perfect addition to any bookshelf.*

Kids everywhere feel connected to Ramona's unique way of looking at the world as she tries to adjust to new teachers, encounters bullies at school, and puts up with her bossy older sister. The scrapes she gets herself into—like wearing pajamas to school or accidentally making egg yolk shampoo—are funny and heartwarming, and sometimes embarrassing. No matter what, Ramona's lively, curious spirit shines through.

Titles included in this collection: Beezus and Ramona; Ramona the Pest; Ramona the Brave; Ramona and Her Father; Ramona and Her Mother; Ramona Quimby, Age 8; Ramona Forever; Ramona's World


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Earthborn Box Set: Books 1-3*



  






Earthborn don’t mess around.

Blake Brown and crew set out on missions to deal with an unknown threat that seems to grow bigger the more they investigate. From the ecumenpolis of Zakara Prime to rimworlds, Blake and crew will need to adapt to evolving situations.
This box set contains the first, second, and third books in the Earthborn series. If you like science fiction, technology, and gritty space opera adventures, then this series is for you

Earthborn—Book 1 of the Earthborn

Don’t discount those from Earth

Two years of freelancing in the galactic bounty system has taken its toll on Blake Brown, a four-hundred-plus-year-old vampire exiled from Earth. Along with his partner in crime, Seth Williams, Blake decides to call it quits. However, a new opportunity arises, one that comes from the highest authority of Fredoria, the home world of human refugees that were abducted from Earth.
Forming a team to rise to this new challenge is one hurdle. Figuring out how to capture and retrieve Delkis, a known criminal, is another. To make matters worse, Delkis has a powerful crime syndicate backing him.
Blake and crew will show the galactic community what an Earthborn team can do when given the resources to do it.

Biogenesis—Book 2 of the Earthborn

There is always something scarier out there

After a successful first mission and a month off, Blake Brown and crew head out on a new mission to the remote Zolidack system. A classified research facility has been sighted with the presence of illegal cargo that relates to what they found on their previous mission.
The problem is the system is controlled by the Fredorian Defense Force, a group who dislikes Earthborn of any stripe. The facility is operated by the Dorostatic Initiatives Corporation, which is recovering from a genetic engineering scandal and hates any government intrusion, Earthborn or not.
Getting to the facility is one challenge. Dealing with a new crew problem while doing it is another. To make matters worse, brutal, bug-like Rogundan mercenary slavers have been spotted in the system.
Blake and crew will do all they can to investigate the facility while navigating both internal and external threats. If there’s one thing Earthborn can do well, it’s adapt, and Blake and crew will show everyone how it’s done.

Rimworlds—Book 3 of the Earthborn

Never assume Earthborn are easy prey.

Citizens of rim world cities have gone missing, and no one knows why. Blake and his crew are assigned to discover what is going on and who is behind the disappearances. Like previous missions, this will lead them to dangerous locations as they gather information and encounter new allies and enemies.
The Saskarin threat has escalated since Blake and the crew’s second mission at Hadrassus and the bounties on each crew member have gone up significantly.
Blake and his crew must navigate those dangers while trying to not only find the missing citizens but also to stop whoever is abducting them. Being Earthborn is not easy, and Blake and his crew will show what happens when you mess with them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P.I.V.O.T. Lab Chronicles Complete Series Omnibus*



  






*A young man pushed to go on a date that went horribly wrong. An older woman dying from cancer. A man trying to recover from a mountain climbing accident. A young woman who fears sleeping. What ties them together?*

They each enter into a virtual fantasy world in the hopes of either being healed or providing escape from what's killing them while providing valuable data to doctors.

Meanwhile the game's AI is learning, growing and is on the brink of discovery. The government is on the hunt for the secret lab and the people running it.

*Who will end up healed, hidden, or found?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mars Colony Chronicles (Books 1 - 5): A Space Opera Box Set Adventure*



  







*Grab the adventure of a lifetime that combines elements of Indiana Jones, Solo, and Total Recall for a thrilling ride on Mars and beyond. 1200+ pages of high-octane space opera action.

From Book 1, Martian Plague:

Thief, grave robber, savior of humanity!*

Ozzy Mack went to Mars to make money. The newly discovered ancient ruins were a gold mine for the black-market archeologist.

*When aliens invade, wiping out all life on earth, Mars becomes the last bastion of humanity.* The plague the aliens used on Earth is coming to Mars…

However, the human race doesn’t roll over and die. The cure might be in the Martian ruins and there’s one man on the planet who can solve the riddle.

*Ozzy’s running out of time.* If he can’t decipher the ancient relics his daughter will die, along with the remains of human civilization!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Soul of the Fire*



  






*Mayhem runs rampant as battle lines are drawn between rival lands in the fifth novel of the #1 New York Times bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*

Richard Rahl has finally married his true love, Kahlan, and are enjoying their wedding night in the Village of the Mud People. But their newlywed bliss is cut short as unexplainable deaths begin to occur. Richard realizes that when Kahlan called forth the Chimes in order to save him, they remained free—and now they’re causing havoc. 

Richard’s mentor Zedd sends him and Kahlan off to the Wizard’s Keep in Aydindril to retrieve a magic spell that will stop the threat. But they are soon sidetracked by the people of Anderith, who wield a powerful weapon known as the Dominie Dirtch. The leadership of Anderith is making a bid to align with the evil Imperial Order. And as Richard tries to persuade them to change their minds, the Chimes continue their dangerous mischief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Overdue Life of Amy Byler*



  






*An Amazon Charts and Washington Post bestseller, and a Goodreads Choice Award finalist.

“A laugh-out-loud funny, pitch-perfect novel that will have readers rooting for this unlikely, relatable, and totally lovable heroine, The Overdue Life of Amy Byler is the ultimate escape—and will leave moms everywhere questioning whether it isn’t time for a #momspringa of their own.” —New York Journal of Books*

Overworked and underappreciated, single mom Amy Byler needs a break. So when the guilt-ridden husband who abandoned her shows up and offers to take care of their kids for the summer, she accepts his offer and escapes rural Pennsylvania for New York City.

Usually grounded and mild mannered, Amy finally lets her hair down in the city that never sleeps. She discovers a life filled with culture, sophistication, and—with a little encouragement from her friends—a few blind dates. When one man in particular makes quick work of Amy’s heart, she risks losing herself completely in the unexpected escape, and as the summer comes to an end, Amy realizes too late that she must make an impossible decision: stay in this exciting new chapter of her life, or return to the life she left behind.

But before she can choose, a crisis forces the two worlds together, and Amy must stare down a future where she could lose both sides of herself, and every dream she’s ever nurtured, in the beat of a heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aunt Dimity Digs In (Aunt Dimity Mystery Book 4)*



  






The latest in this enchanting and fast-selling series, featuring the beloved ghost Aunt Dimity, opens in a picturesque English cottage where the lovable Lori Shepherd is up to her elbows in pureed carrots and formula bottles, striving to be the perfect mother to twins! Luckily, a beautiful Italian nanny arrives just in time--so Lori can help settle the local civil war stirred up by a visiting archaeologist's excavation.
With Reginald, the stuffed pink rabbit and Edmond Terrance, the stuffed tiger in tow, Lori hunts down a missing document, and the archaeologist digs up a lot more than artifacts. It is Aunt Dimity's magic blue notebook that provides the key to buried secrets and domestic malice, and shows all the residents of Finch that even the darkest acts can be overcome by forgiveness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Secrets of the Specter: A Haunted Mystery, A Magical Cat & A Modern-Day Candlestick Maker (Meowing Medium Book 1) *



  






I’m Mags McAllister, and I am an honest-to-goodness modern-day candlestick maker. I work in my family’s shop in the historic district of Larkhaven, Georgia, and also make a pretty penny from sharing videos of my process online.

My life is simple, quiet, and all mine… until a white cat with mismatched eyes shows up outside my shop and refuses to leave. When I take him home, things get really weird. As in, I can now see things and people that were never there before.

It gets even freakier when a voiceless spirit introduces herself to me via a handwritten letter. This specter claims that I share her name and will also share her fate if we can’t solve the mystery that’s haunted our town since 1781… and quickly because she won’t be able to maintain her strength for much longer.

Talk about a cold case! Can I find a way to free my eighteenth-century counterpart? Or has my new feline companion just signed my death warrant by opening my eyes to the secret supernatural plane in our otherwise sleepy small town?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Autumn's Fear (Autumn Trent FBI Mystery Series Book 3) *



  






*Don’t fear the dark. It’s the light that blinds...and kills.*

Forensic and criminal psychologist Dr. Autumn Trent is trying to find her groove in her transition to the FBI Behavioral Analysis Unit. But can her soft heart continue to take a beating? Will her impulsive spirit continue to get her in trouble? Probably.

Using her connections, she begins the search for the sister she hasn’t seen since they were both girls. And gets a hit in the Sunshine State.

It’s kismet when she’s called out on a case with the team—pregnant women are disappearing in Lavender Lake, Florida. The only clue to their fate has come in the form of a single hand...recovered from swamplands heavily populated with hungry gators. The perfect dumping ground for a killer.

A cold-blooded monster is on a holy mission to spread his light into the dark world...but how do you track a criminal who makes sure all evidence is eaten?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*People Like Her: A Novel*



  






*A razor-sharp, wickedly smart suspense debut about an ambitious influencer mom whose soaring success threatens her marriage, her morals, and her family’s safety.*

_Followed by Millions, Watched by One_

To her adoring fans, Emmy Jackson, aka @the_mamabare, is the honest “Instamum” who always tells it like it is. 

To her skeptical husband, a washed-up novelist who knows just how creative Emmy can be with the truth, she is a breadwinning powerhouse chillingly brilliant at monetizing the intimate details of their family life.

To one of Emmy’s dangerously obsessive followers, she’s the woman that has everything—but deserves none of it. 

As Emmy’s marriage begins to crack under the strain of her growing success and her moral compass veers wildly off course, the more vulnerable she becomes to a very real danger circling ever closer to her family.

In this deeply addictive tale of psychological suspense, Ellery Lloyd raises important questions about technology, social media celebrity, and the way we live today. Probing the dark side of influencer culture and the perils of parenting online, People Like Her explores our desperate need to be seen and the lengths we’ll go to be liked by strangers. It asks what—and who—we sacrifice when make our private lives public, and ultimately lose control of who we let in. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Watson Girl: An absolutely addictive and pulse-racing crime thriller (Tess Winnett)*



  






*Can she remember what happened that night, before the killer she thought was caught can strike again?*

Join the ingenious and strong-willed *FBI Agent Tess Winnett* in her action-packed search for the prolific serial killer who once made a mistake. Addictive!

“Oh my gosh *this book was just sooo good. *I can’t possibly say enough good things about it. So just take my word and read it for yourself and you’ll see!!! Definitely recommend!!!” – Velvet M., five stars review on Amazon.

*She’s unharmed but not unscathed*

For fifteen years Laura Watson believed her family’s killer had been caught and was awaiting execution on death row. While she moves on with life with her adoptive family, she also lives in terror and uncertainty of the fear that she will one day remember what really happened that night.

*She’s The Watson Girl*

As a therapist conducts regression session treatments in an attempt to bring back Laura’s lost memories, little does she know that the closer she gets to the truth, the less time she has to remain alive. Now, the real killer is ready to silence her for good, before she can remember the details of that horrifying night.

*She’s a serial killer's loose end*

Smart, relentless and short-fused *FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett* and her team now search for the serial killer who has managed to stay hidden, but who is now ready to strike once more to silence one last remaining witness.

Tess will hold nothing back to stop the killer before he takes another innocent life. Even risking her own in the process.

*Laura Watson’s family was murdered fifteen years ago.
That was only the beginning. His beginning.
If you’re the apple of his eye, you’re already dead.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sisters Brothers *



  






*SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE STARRING JAKE GYLLENHAAL, JOHN C. REILLY AND JOAQUIN PHOENIX

A BOOKER PRIZE FINALIST

AND A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR: Publishers Weekly • Amazon • Hudson Booksellers • Washington Post*

Hermann Kermit Warm is going to die. The enigmatic and powerful man known only as the Commodore has ordered it, and his henchmen, Eli and Charlie Sisters, will make sure of it. Though Eli doesn’t share his brother’s appetite for whiskey and killing, he’s never known anything else. But their prey isn’t an easy mark, and on the road from Oregon City to Warm’s gold-mining claim outside Sacramento, Eli begins to question what he does for a living-and whom he does it for.

With _The Sisters Brothers_, Patrick deWitt pays homage to the classic Western, transforming it into an unforgettable comic tour de force. Filled with a remarkable cast of characters-losers, cheaters, and ne’er-do-wells from all stripes of life-and told by a complex and compelling narrator, it is a violent, lustful odyssey through the underworld of the 1850s frontier that beautifully captures the humor, melancholy, and grit of the Old West and two brothers bound by blood, violence, and love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Mother's Secret: A Novel Based on a True Holocaust Story *



  






*Inspired by a true story, My Mother’s Secret is a captivating and ultimately uplifting tale intertwining the lives of two Jewish families in hiding from the Nazis, a fleeing German soldier, and the mother and daughter who save them all.*

Franciszka and her daughter, Helena, are simple, ordinary people...until 1939, when the Nazis invade their homeland. Providing shelter to Jews in Nazi-occupied Poland is a death sentence, but Franciszka and Helena do exactly that. In their tiny home in Sokal, they hide a Jewish family in a loft above their pigsty, a Jewish doctor with his wife and son in a makeshift cellar under the kitchen, and a defecting German soldier in the attic—each party completely unknown to the others. For everyone to survive, Franciszka will have to outsmart her neighbors and the German commander.

Told simply and succinctly from four different perspectives—all under one roof—_My Mother’s Secret_ is a testament to the kindness, courage, and generosity of ordinary people who chose to be extraordinary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Woman: An Intimate Geography*



  






*National Book Award Finalist: This look at the science of the female body is “a tour de force . . . wonderful, entertaining and informative” (TheNew York Times Book Review).*

From a Pulitzer Prize–winning journalist who covers science for the _New York Times_, _Woman _is an essential guide to everything from organs to orgasms and hormones to hysterectomies. With her characteristic clarity and insight, Natalie Angier cuts through still-prevalent myths and misinformation surrounding the female body, the most enigmatic of evolutionary masterpieces. In addition to earning a nomination for the National Book Award, _Woman _was named one of the best books of the year by NPR, the _Los Angeles Times_, the _Chicago Tribune_, and _People_, among others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Van Gogh: The Life *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “The definitive biography for decades to come.”—Leo Jansen, curator, the Van Gogh Museum, and co-editor of Vincent van Gogh: The Complete Letters*

Steven Naifeh and Gregory White Smith, who galvanized readers with their Pulitzer Prize–winning biography of Jackson Pollock, have written another tour de force—an exquisitely detailed, compellingly readable portrait of Vincent van Gogh. Working with the full cooperation of the Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam, Naifeh and Smith have accessed a wealth of previously untapped materials to bring a crucial understanding to the larger-than-life mythology of this great artist: his early struggles to find his place in the world; his intense relationship with his brother Theo; and his move to Provence, where he painted some of the best-loved works in Western art. The authors also shed new light on many unexplored aspects of Van Gogh’s inner world: his erratic and tumultuous romantic life; his bouts of depression and mental illness; and the cloudy circumstances surrounding his death at the age of thirty-seven.

Though countless books have been written about Van Gogh, no serious, ambitious examination of his life has been attempted in more than seventy years. Naifeh and Smith have re-created Van Gogh’s life with an astounding vividness and psychological acuity that bring a completely new and sympathetic understanding to this unique artistic genius.

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New York Times Book Review • The Washington Post • The Wall Street Journal • San Francisco Chronicle • NPR • The Economist • Newsday • BookReporter *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paperbacks from Hell: The Twisted History of '70s and '80s Horror Fiction *



  






*From the New York Times best-selling author of The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires comes a nostalgic and unflinchingly funny celebration of the horror fiction boom of the 1970s and ’80s.*

Take a tour through the horror paperback novels of two iconic decades . . . if you dare. Page through dozens and dozens of amazing book covers featuring well-dressed skeletons, evil dolls, and knife-wielding killer crabs! Read shocking plot summaries that invoke devil worship, satanic children, and haunted real estate!

Horror author and vintage paperback book collector Grady Hendrix offers killer commentary and witty insight on these trashy thrillers that tried so hard to be the next _Exorcist _or _Rosemary’s Baby_. Complete with story summaries and artist and author profiles, this unforgettable volume dishes on familiar authors like *V. C. Andrews* and *R. L. Stine*, plus many more who’ve faded into obscurity.

Also included are recommendations for which of these forgotten treasures are well worth your reading time and which should stay buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Scarlet Queen : A Crimson Deathbringer Series Prequel Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 5) *



  






*Can a time machine be used to save the galaxy?*
Before teaming up with Tarq, Xornaa was a spy/mercenary with a terrible reputation.
After finishing a successful mission, she receives a mysterious offer, one that involves a lot of money for a seemingly easy job. But she’s gone through the wringer several times in the past, so she has her suspicions, especially when she finds out the Akakies are involved.
The femme fatale mercenary soon realizes that things aren’t as they seem, and her actions could have world-ending consequences.
Can a Xortaag spy with a shady past and questionable motives end up being a force for good in order to save the galaxy? Pick up _*The Scarlet Queen*_, the prequel to the blockbuster _*The Crimson Deathbringer*_ series, and find out for yourself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Moon and Beyond (The Lunar Free State Book 1)*



  






Ian Stevens, director of the Deep Space Research Institute, isn’t interested in conducting research just for the sake of research. While the rest of the world—including the U.S. government—thinks that’s the DSRI’s sole mission, Stevens is actually interested in more—he wants manned space travel and the colonization of the moon.

With NASA defunct, few scientific probes are being launched, and no one even talks about human spaceflight anymore. Stevens is out to change that. A billionaire in his own right, Stevens has assembled a crew of the best scientists and engineers he can find, and the DSRI is secretly building and testing gravity-powered spacecraft.

There’s just one problem—the project would be widely condemned worldwide, especially since there’s no government supervision. Everything they do has to be kept out of sight and away from the prying eyes of the NSA, Homeland Security, the IRS, OSHA, and a half-dozen other government agencies. They’ve got the world's smartest computer on their side, but will it be enough?

As the government gets ever closer to figuring out what the DSRI is doing, Stevens’ plan to establish a permanent settlement on the Moon nears fruition. The race is on—will the government find out and shut down the project, or will Stevens be able to implement…the Lunar Free State?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Welcome to the World, Baby Girl!: A Novel (Elmwood Springs Book 1)*



  






*A funny, serious, and compelling novel by Fannie Flagg, author of the beloved Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe (and prize-winning co-writer of the classic movie).

“[This] tale of tough, eccentric, endearing women who first endure and then prevail. . . . will make you laugh out loud—and shed a few tears. . . . Welcome to the World, Baby Girl! is another rattling success.”—Richmond Times-Dispatch*

Once again, Flagg's humor and respect and affection for her characters shine forth. Many inhabit small-town or suburban America. But this time, her heroine is urban: a brainy, beautiful, and ambitious rising star of 1970s television. Dena Nordstrom, pride of the network, is a woman whose future is full of promise, her present rich with complications, and her past marked by mystery.

Among the colorful cast of characters are:

Sookie, of Selma, Alabama, Dena's exuberant college roommate, who is everything that Dena is not; she is thrilled by Dena's success and will do everything short of signing autographs for her; Sookie's a mom, a wife, and a Kappa forever

Dena's cousins, the Warrens, and her aunt Elner, of Elmwood Springs, Missouri, endearing, loyal, talkative, ditsy, and, in their way, wise

Neighbor Dorothy, whose spirit hovers over them all through the radio show that she broadcast from her home in the 1940s

Sidney Capello, pioneer of modern sleaze journalism and privateer of privacy, and Ira Wallace, his partner in tabloid television

Several doctors, all of them taken with—and almost taken in by-Dena

There are others, captivated by a woman who tries to go home again, not knowing where home or love lie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at Icicle Lodge (A Ferrara Family Mystery Book 3)*



  






*Seasoned Italian-American Alberta Scaglione can whip up a traditional dish for any occasion. But when an impromptu vacation turns deadly, can she sift out the deadly ingredient?
*
When her granddaughter lands a reporting gig at the grand opening of the luxurious Icicle Lodge, Alberta and friends tag along for a week of much-needed R&R amid the snowcapped hills of northeastern Pennsylvania. But the idyllic winter getaway becomes a nightmare after the gang discovers blood on the ice—and the dead body of celebrity guest Pamela Gregory, a frosty Olympic gold medal figure skater who won herself more enemies than fans . . .

With a killer on the loose, multiple suspects, and a blizzard on the way, Alberta must now race to crack a bone-chilling case . . . before the outspoken Ferrara ladies get served murder: family style!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at Veronica's Diner (A Ferrara Family Mystery Book 4)*



  






*Alberta Scaglione thinks her cooking is better than anyone’s in Tranquility, New Jersey—but she doesn’t mind an occasional visit to Veronica’s Diner. Too bad today’s special is murder . . .
*
During the breakfast rush, waitress Teri Jo seems stressed out. Not surprising on a busy morning, though Alberta, her sister Helen, and her granddaughter Jinx find it odd when Teri Jo asks them to deliver a package for her “just in case.”

Minutes later, Teri Jo rushes back to their table—not with a check in her hand but with a knife in her back. Veronica is upset but says she knows virtually nothing about her employee’s past, and the ladies aren’t sure whether to view her with sympathy or suspicion. Then they find an unusual figurine on the ground while snooping in the vicinity, and it becomes clear that this is a case for the Ferrara Family. With such a crowd at the crime scene, there are plenty of potential murderers on the menu, and the Ferraras will travel everywhere to figure out exactly where that figurine fits in . . .

*Includes Italian recipes from Alberta’s kitchen!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at St. Winifred's Academy (A Ferrara Family Mystery Book 5)*



  






*Tranquility, New Jersey’s amateur drama troupe is staging a murder mystery at St. Winifred’s Academy and Alberta Scaglione couldn’t be more thrilled. Even her Italian-American famiglia are getting in on the act. But someone’s making deadly revisions to the script . . .*

Alberta can hardly believe it. Her childhood screen idol, 1950s Hollywood starlet Missy Michaels, has signed up for the local Tranquility Players revival of the classic _Arsenic and Old Lace_. But before Missy memorizes a single line, she’s found dead in her dressing room wrapped in lace and clutching a bottle of arsenic. The ultimate drama-queen suicide? Everyone thinks so—except Alberta. A Ferrara woman knows murder when she sees it. Alberta also knows producer Nola Kirkpatrick’s checkered past: whenever she’s around, trouble abounds.

Alberta and her crime-reporting partner-in-sleuthing granddaughter, Jinx, have a hunch the murderer is among the Players. So Alberta joins the cast—reluctantly playing Missy’s role—to get closer to the truth. She notices the director is a little unbalanced, but aren’t they all? The leading man is a wildly obsessive Missy Michaels fanboy—but a murderer? Of course, the show must go on. But if Alberta and Jinx can’t nab the killer before opening night, it may mean curtains for more Players . . . including Alberta.

*Includes Italian recipes from Alberta’s kitchen!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pineapple Mystery Box: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Two (Pineapple Port Mysteries 2)*



  






*Pineapple Port Mysteries by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, is a funny, clean and gore-free small-town, female amateur sleuth series, but with all the pulse-pounding excitement of a detective thriller.*

When a giant inflatable Halloween witch goes missing in the Pineapple Port retirement community, *amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan’s eager to nab the culprit.* But before she can lift a fingerprint, someone threatens to kill a new neighbor who looks like an adorable Pomeranian but possesses a disturbing talent for revenge. Moments later, a stranger demands the return of a mysterious wooden box… or else.

Charlotte's romantic interest, Declan, isn't having a great morning either. His calculating ex-girlfriend has returned to claim she's the rightful owner of his pawn shop. She’s livid he’s found a new lady, and she is not the sort of person you want angry at you…
Eh. Things could be worse. At least Charlotte doesn’t know that a mojito-swilling killer is on his way to Pineapple Port…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Whiskey Sour (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*First in an explosive thriller series, millions sold worldwide...*

Lieutenant Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels is having a bad week. Her live-in boyfriend has left her for his personal trainer, chronic insomnia has caused her to max out her credit cards with late-night home shopping purchases, and a frightening killer who calls himself 'The Gingerbread Man' is dumping mutilated bodies in her district.

While avoiding the FBI and its moronic profiling computer, joining a dating service, mixing it up with street thugs, and parrying the advances of an uncouth PI, Jack and her binge-eating partner, Herb, must catch the maniac before he kills again...and Jack is next on his murder list.

Whiskey Sour is the first book in the bestselling Jack Daniels series, full of laugh-out-loud humor and edge-of-your-seat suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shaken (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries) Book 7*



  






Chicago cop Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels has chased, and caught, dozens of dangerous criminals over the course of her career. But she's about to meet her match.

When Jack wakes up in a storage locker, bound and gagged, she knows with chilling certainty who her abductor is.

He's called "Mr. K." More than two hundred homicides have been attributed to him. His victims have died in the most horrible ways imaginable. He's the essence of evil. Some think he's just an urban legend. But he's real. Jack has tangled with him twice in the past, and both times he managed to slip away.

Now Jack will finally have a chance to confront the maniac she's been hunting for over twenty-five years. Unfortunately, it won't be on her terms. In less than two hours, Mr. K is going to do to Jack what he's done to countless others. And Jack is going to learn that sometimes the good guys don't win...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Choose Me*




  






*From New York Times bestseller Tess Gerritsen and acclaimed thriller writer Gary Braver comes a sexy murder mystery about a reckless affair and dangerous secrets.*
Taryn Moore is young, beautiful, and brilliant…so why would she kill herself? When Detective Frankie Loomis arrives on the scene to investigate the girl’s fatal plunge from her apartment balcony, she knows in her gut there’s more to the story. Her instincts are confirmed when surprise information is revealed that could have been reason enough for Taryn’s suicide—or a motive for her murder.
To English professor Jack Dorian, Taryn was the ultimate fantasy: intelligent, adoring, and completely off limits. But there was also a dark side to Taryn, a dangerous streak that threatened those she turned her affections to—including Jack. And now that she’s dead, his problems are just beginning.
After Frankie uncovers a trove of sordid secrets, it becomes clear that Jack may know the truth. He is guilty of deception, but is he capable of cold-blooded murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Apprentice: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*



  






*Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles—the inspiration for the hit TNT series—continue their crime-solving streak. 

The bestselling author of The Surgeon returns—and so does that chilling novel’s diabolical villain. Though held behind bars, Warren Hoyt still haunts a helpless city, seeming to bequeath his evil legacy to a student all-too-diligent . . . and all-too-deadly.
*
It is a boiling hot Boston summer. Adding to the city’s woes is a series of shocking crimes, in which wealthy men are made to watch while their wives are brutalized. A sadistic demand that ends in abduction and death.

The pattern suggests one man: serial killer Warren Hoyt, recently removed from the city’s streets. Police can only assume an acolyte is at large, a maniac basing his attacks on the twisted medical techniques of the madman he so admires. At least that’s what Detective Jane Rizzoli thinks. Forced again to confront the killer who scarred her—literally and figuratively—she is determined to finally end Hoyt’s awful influence . . . even if it means receiving more resistance from her all-male homicide squad.

But Rizzoli isn’t counting on the U.S. government’s sudden interest. Or on meeting Special Agent Gabriel Dean, who knows more than he will tell. Most of all, she isn’t counting on becoming a target herself, once Hoyt is suddenly free, joining his mysterious blood brother in a vicious vendetta. . . .

Filled with superbly created characters—and the medical and police procedural details that are her trademark—_The Apprentice_ is Tess Gerritsen at her brilliant best. Set in a stunning world where evil is easy to learn and hard to end, this is a thriller by a master who could teach other authors a thing or two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Do No Harm *



  






*From the USA TODAY bestselling author of Behind Every Lie and The Night Olivia Fell comes an unforgettable and heart-wrenching novel about the lengths one woman will go to save her son.*

Emma loves her life. She’s the mother of a precocious kindergartener, married to her soulmate—a loyal and loving police detective—and has a rewarding career as a doctor at the local hospital.

But everything comes crashing down when her son, Josh, is diagnosed with a rare form of cancer.

Determined to save him, Emma makes the risky decision to sell opioids to fund the life-saving treatment he needs. But when somebody ends up dead, a lethal game of cat and mouse ensues, her own husband leading the chase. With her son’s life hanging in the balance, Emma is dragged into the dark world of drugs, lies, and murder. Will the truth catch up to her before she can save Josh?

A timely and moving exploration of a town gripped by the opioid epidemic, and featuring Christina McDonald’s signature “complex, emotionally intense” (_Publishers Weekly_) prose, _Do No Harm_ examines whether the ends ever justify the means...even for a desperate mother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Left Alive: A heart-stopping and gripping crime thriller (Detective Morgan Brookes Book 1) *



  






*A gentle breeze blew her blonde hair across her face, her glazed eyes staring blankly into the sunset. Her small frame looked lost hanging from the large oak tree. On the branch next to her was a worn child’s rope swing. She looked too young and beautiful to be dead.*

When the body of a woman is found hanging from a tree in her front garden, rookie *Detective Morgan Brookes* is first on the scene. But Olivia Potter is past saving. And when her husband and daughters cannot be traced, Morgan knows there is more to this tragedy. And then she finds them. Lying huddled together in the dark basement, each of their faces covered with a small cotton cloth, their bodies cold to the touch.

But as Morgan kneels beside the family, she realises that *one of the girls is still breathing*. As she holds *Bronte’s* fragile hand in hers, begging her to hold on, she vows to find out who has done this.

Every day Morgan wakes at 4.25 a.m., her old insomnia now mixed with a new fixation on the case. But every clue about the murdered family leads to a dead end. Until, trawling through old files, she discovers a link to a cold case from years ago. *Another family was found murdered, their innocent faces covered with white cloths.*

When Morgan returns to the scene of the crime to discover more about this forgotten case, she finds another body. With Bronte still unconscious in hospital, *Morgan must act fast to solve this case before the killer returns for the girl left alive…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Marsh King's Daughter*



  






*THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“Brilliant....About as good as a thriller can be.”—The New York Times Book Review

“[A] nail-biter perfect for Room fans.”—Cosmopolitan
“Sensationally good psychological suspense.”—Lee Child*

*Praised by Karin Slaughter and Megan Abbott, The Marsh King’s Daughter is the mesmerizing tale of a woman who must risk everything to hunt down the dangerous man who shaped her past and threatens to steal her future: her father.*

Helena Pelletier has a loving husband, two beautiful daughters, and a business that fills her days. But she also has a secret: she is the product of an abduction. Her mother was kidnapped as a teenager by her father and kept in a remote cabin in the marshlands of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula. Helena, born two years after the abduction, loved her home in nature, and despite her father’s sometimes brutal behavior, she loved him, too...until she learned precisely how savage he could be.

More than twenty years later, she has buried her past so soundly that even her husband doesn’t know the truth. But now her father has killed two guards, escaped from prison, and disappeared into the marsh. The police begin a manhunt, but Helena knows they don’t stand a chance. Knows that only one person has the skills to find the survivalist the world calls the Marsh King—because only one person was ever trained by him: his daughter.

*A Michigan Notable Book!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Legacy of War *



  






*A brand-new Courtney Series adventure.

The action-packed new book in the Courtney Series and the sequel to Courtney's War.*

Just because the war is over and Hitler dead, doesn't mean the politics he stood for have died too. Saffron Courtney and her beloved husband Gerhard only just survived the brutal war, but Gerhard's Nazi-supporting brother, Konrad, is still free and determined to regain power. As a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse develops, a plot against the couple begins to stir. One that will have ramifications throughout Europe. . .

Further afield in Kenya, the last outcrop of the colonial empire is feeling the stirrings of rebellion. As the situation becomes violent, and the Courtney family home is under threat, Leon Courtney finds himself caught between two powerful sides - and a battle for the freedom of a country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Forever: A Medical Thriller (Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Medical Thrillers) *



  






*Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Book 2 *_ National Indie Excellence, Readers' Favorite, and IndieReader Discovery Awards_

Will medical research unravel the secret to immortality? Or will it be stolen by a master of manipulation, deceit, and murder?

Professor Brad Parker is enjoying his sabbatical in one of Harvard's leading genomic engineering labs, focused on altering the human genome to meet challenges like treating cancer and increasing longevity. Then he's interrupted by a surprise request from the FBI. Can he help them track down a Chinese spy who's stealing the lab's secrets? Becoming engaged in a case of criminal conspiracy is the last thing Brad wants to do—but at the urging of Karen Richmond, his partner and now an FBI agent herself, he agrees. The ensuing hunt takes Brad and Karen down a trail of treachery and death that leads from Boston to the coast of southern Maine, where a killer lies in wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Light It Up (A Peter Ash Novel Book 3)*



  






*“Lots of characters get compared to my own Jack Reacher, but Petrie’s Peter Ash is the real deal.”—Lee Child

In this action-packed thriller starring war veteran Peter Ash, a well-planned and flawlessly executed hijacking reveals the hidden dangers of Colorado's mellowest business, but Ash may find there’s more to this crime than meets the eye.*

Combat veteran Peter Ash leaves a simple life rebuilding hiking trails in Oregon to help his good friend Henry Nygaard, whose daughter runs a Denver security company that protects cash-rich cannabis entrepreneurs from modern-day highwaymen. Henry’s son-in-law and the company’s operations manager were carrying a large sum of client money when their vehicle vanished without a trace, leaving Henry’s daughter and her company vulnerable.

When Peter is riding shotgun on another cash run, the cargo he’s guarding comes under attack and he narrowly escapes with his life. As the assaults escalate, Peter has to wonder: for criminals this sophisticated, is it really just about the cash?

After finding himself on the defensive for too long, Peter marshals his resources and begins to dig for the truth in a scheme that is bigger—and far more lucrative—than he’d ever anticipated. With so much on the line, his enemy will not give up quietly...and now he has Peter directly in his sights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Proud Tower: A Portrait of the World Before the War, 1890-1914; Barbara W. Tuchman's Great War Series *



  






*The Proud Tower, the Pulitzer Prize-winning The Guns of August, and The Zimmerman Telegram comprise Barbara W. Tuchman’s classic histories of the First World War era
*
During the fateful quarter century leading up to World War I, the climax of a century of rapid, unprecedented change, a privileged few enjoyed Olympian luxury as the underclass was “heaving in its pain, its power, and its hate.” In _The Proud Tower, _Barbara W. Tuchman brings the era to vivid life: the decline of the Edwardian aristocracy; the Anarchists of Europe and America; Germany and its self-depicted hero, Richard Strauss; Diaghilev’s Russian ballet and Stravinsky’s music; the Dreyfus Affair; the Peace Conferences in The Hague; and the enthusiasm and tragedy of Socialism, epitomized by the assassination of Jean Jaurès on the night the Great War began and an epoch came to a close.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great War Illustrated - 1917: Archive and Colour Photographs of WWI *



  






Fourth in a series of five titles which will cover each year of the war graphically. Countless thousands of pictures were taken by photographers on all sides during the First World War. These pictures appeared in the magazines, journals and newspapers of the time. Some illustrations went on to become part of post-war archives and have appeared, and continue to appear, in present-day publications and TV documentary programmes many did not. The Great War Illustrated series, beginning with the year 1914, will include in its pages many rarely seen images with individual numbers allocated, and subsequently they will be lodged with the Taylor Library Archive for use by editors and authors.The Great War Illustrated 1917 covers the battles at Arras, Passchendaele and Cambrai, the use of aviation and the role of the tanks. Some images will be familiar, and many will be seen for the first time by a new generation interested in the months that changed the world for ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Company Commander: The Classic Infantry Memoir of WWII *



  






*Many great books have been written about World War Two - but Company Commander describes the war at first hand.*

As a newly commissioned Captain of a veteran Army regiment, MacDonald’s first combat was war at its most hellish — the Battle of the Bulge.

In this plain-spoken but eloquent narrative, we live each minute at MacDonald’s side, sharing in all of combat’s misery, terror, and drama.

How this green commander gains his men’s loyalty in the snows of war-torn Europe is one of the great, true, unforgettable war stories of all time.

The book comes with an introduction by Ronald H. Spector, author of _Eagle Against the Sun_.

_Company Commander_ is a stark view of one of the most brutal battles of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Battle of Britain 1940: The Finest Hour's Human Cost *



  






The summer of 1940 remains a pivotal moment in modern British history – still inspiring immense national pride and a global fascination. The Fall of France was catastrophic. Britain stood alone and within range of German air attack. America, with its vast resources was neutral, Hitler’s forces unbeaten, the outlook for Britain bleak. As Britain’s wartime leader, Winston Churchill, rightly predicted, ‘the Battle of Britain is about to begin’. Famously, Churchill mobilized the English language, emboldening the nation with rousing rhetoric. In this darkest of hours, Churchill told the people that this was, in fact, their ‘Finest Hour’, a time of unprecedented courage and defiance which defined the British people. Connecting the crucial battle with Shakespeare’s heroic Henry V and Agincourt, Churchill also immortalized Fighter Command’s young aircrew as the ‘Few’ – to whom so many owed everything. The Few comprised nearly 3,000 aircrew, 544 of which gave their lives during the Battle of Britain’s sixteen weeks of high drama. Arguably, however, the official dates of 10 July – 31 October 1940 are arbitrary, the fighting actually ongoing before and afterwards. Many gave their lives whose names are not included among the Few, as of course did civilians, seamen, and ground staff – which is not overlooked in this groundbreaking book. In this unique study, veteran historian and author Dilip Sarkar explores the individual stories of a wide selection of those who lost their lives during the ‘Finest Hour’, examining their all-too brief lives and sharing these tragic stories – told here, in full, for the first time. Also included is the story of a German fighter pilot, indicating the breadth of investigation involved. Researched with the full cooperation of the families concerned, this work is a crucial contribution to the Battle of Britain’s bibliography.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Two-Man Air Force: Don Gentile & John Godfrey World War Two Flying Aces *



  






American volunteers Don Gentile (pronounced Jen-tilly) and John Godfrey flew together as leader and wingman respectively, with the USAAF 4th Fighter Group based at Debden near Cambridge in England. At the end of their missions with the 4th the two of them had accounted for over 58 enemy aircraft destroyed. Major Gentile had scored 22 air and 6 ground kills before he was returned to the USA to help raise money for the war effort. Major Godfrey was credited with 18 air and 12 ground kills before he was shot down and taken prisoner of war. This is the story of their amazing adventures and wartime partnership from their basic training in Canada and then onto England where they first flew the Supermarine Spitfire. It continues with their transfer to the USAAF 4th Fighter Group when the US entered the war and when the two were retrained to fly the P-47 Thunderbolt and eventually the superb P-51 Mustang. These two ace pilots loved life as much as flying - and as well as being hell-bent on destroying the enemy in the skies of Europe they also lived life to the full in their off-duty time in England.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Duxford and the Big Wings, 1940–45: RAF and USAAF Fighter Pilots at War*



  






A pulsating account of the young RAF and American fighter boys who flew Spitfires, Hurricanes, Thunderbolts and Mustangs during 1940-45. It is unique in that the story is told using first person accounts from RAF, German and American Eagles who fought in the skies over England in the Battle of Britain in the summer of 1940 and the great air offensives over occupied-Europe from 1942 onwards. The first five and a half chapters cover the Battle of Britain period when the RAF squadrons fought dog fights with the Luftwaffe and then fought them in gathering strength using the Big Wings to meet the bomber fleets attacking London. The second part of the book covers the Eagle squadron period, which was expanded with Americas entry into the war. The action moves to the USAAF Big Wings of Thunderbolts and Mustang fighters that flew escort missions and dueled with the Luftwaffe over the continent during the massive bomber raids on German targets in France, the Low Countries and the Reich itself. A whole host of incredible first hand accounts by British, Polish, Czech, German and American fighter pilots permeate the action and describe the aerial battles as only they can. This unique book also includes many accounts and photos that have not previously been seen before while the rich mix of combat accounts from all sides are brought together for the first time in one volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Wild Men of Borneo: A True Story of Death and Treasure *



  






*A 2019 EDGAR AWARDS NOMINEE (BEST FACT CRIME) • A BANFF MOUNTAIN BOOK AWARDS FINALIST*

Two modern adventurers sought a treasure possessed by the legendary “Wild Men of Borneo.” One found riches. The other vanished forever into an endless jungle. Had he shed civilization—or lost his mind? Global headlines suspected murder. Lured by these mysteries, _New York Times_ bestselling author Carl Hoffman journeyed to find the truth, discovering that nothing is as it seems in the world’s last Eden, where the lines between sinner and saint blur into one.

In 1984, Swiss traveler Bruno Manser joined an expedition to the Mulu caves on Borneo, the planet’s third largest island. There he slipped into the forest interior to make contact with the Penan, an indigenous tribe of peace-loving nomads living among the Dayak people, the fabled “Headhunters of Borneo.” Bruno lived for years with the Penan, gaining acceptance as a member of the tribe. However, when commercial logging began devouring the Penan’s homeland, Bruno led the tribe against these outside forces, earning him status as an enemy of the state, but also worldwide fame as an environmental hero. He escaped captivity under gunfire twice, but the strain took a psychological toll. Then, in 2000, Bruno disappeared without a trace. Had he become a madman, a hermit, or a martyr?

American Michael Palmieri is, in many ways, Bruno’s opposite. Evading the Vietnam War, the Californian wandered the world, finally settling in Bali in the 1970s. From there, he staged expeditions into the Bornean jungle to acquire astonishing art and artifacts from the Dayaks. He would become one of the world’s most successful tribal-art field collectors, supplying sacred works to prestigious museums and wealthy private collectors. And yet suspicion shadowed this self-styled buccaneer who made his living extracting the treasure of the Dayak: Was he preserving or exploiting native culture?

As Carl Hoffman unravels the deepening riddle of Bruno’s disappearance and seeks answers to the questions surrounding both men, it becomes clear saint and sinner are not so easily defined and Michael and Bruno are, in a sense, two parts of one whole: each spent his life in pursuit of the sacred fire of indigenous people. _The Last Wild Men of Borneo _is the product of Hoffman’s extensive travels to the region, guided by Penan through jungle paths traveled by Bruno and by Palmieri himself up rivers to remote villages. Hoffman also draws on exclusive interviews with Manser’s family and colleagues, and rare access to his letters and journals. Here is a peerless adventure propelled by the entwined lives of two singular, enigmatic men whose stories reveal both the grandeur and the precarious fate of the wildest place on earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ambassador: Books 1, 1A and 2 Omnibus*



  






The bundled edition of the first three books in the popular Ambassador series.

1: Seeing Red - Cory Wilson is about to start his new job as representative to gamra, the alien organisation that controls the network for wormhole travel, when a political murder may well end his career before it started. In Coldi society, you can get killed for looking a superior in the eye. Never mind accusing him of murder.

1A: The Sahara Conspiracy - Cory is asked to deal with the alien mafia on Earth, and stumbles across a plot that endangers Earth's fragile peace. You did not hear me say "nuke from orbit".

2: Raising Hell - the wormhole network goes down, and Cory's friend and leader of the largest populated world Asto is caught off-world. Dangerous politics are afoot on Asto, and Cory decides to help his friend. Yeah. Famous last words.

This series will appeal to readers who like alien societies that are familiar and disturbingly different at the same time, dangerous political intrigue, edge-of-seat action and characters that are never entirely good or entirely bad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pop 'Em One (Bubbles in Space Book 3)*



  






*You win some, you lose some.
And sometimes you lose everything…*
Bubbles Marlowe is lost.

Lost in space, lost in love, lost in life.

After a contract to protect her best friend goes horribly wrong, things go from bad to worse.

In league with a rogue android, a cyber-witch, and a professional killer, Bubbles must navigate between two corporate giants in their war to control HoloCity.

But she can’t shake the feeling that someone is pulling strings…

Her actions might have greater consequences than anyone could have predicted. Bubbles has no choice but to play along. It’s the only way she can save her friends.

Can she pull off the heist without getting herself and everyone she loves killed?

How many innocent lives will be crushed if the giants fall?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shrine: Now a Major Film Called The Unholy – the Novel Is Even More Terrifying *



  






*Now a major film called The Unholy starring The Walking Dead's Jeffrey Dean Morgan.

In James Herbert's horror novel Shrine, innocence and evil have become one . . .*

A little girl called Alice. A deaf-mute. A vision. A lady in shimmering white who says she is the immaculate conception. And Alice can suddenly hear and speak, and she can perform miracles.

Soon the site of the visitation, beneath an ancient oak tree, has become a shrine, a holy place for thousands of pilgrims. But Alice is no longer the guileless child overwhelmed by her new saintliness.

She has become the agent of something corrupt, a vile force that is centuries old.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cover *




  






A battle-scarred Vietnam vet has been living alone deep in the woods, but when a group of weekend campers enter the area his fragile grasp on reality breaks and he believes he’s back in the jungle…surrounded by an enemy he needs to kill.
_This novel contains graphic content and is recommended for regular readers of horror novels._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the City of Bikes: The Story of the Amsterdam Cyclist *



  






Pete Jordan, author of the wildly popular _Dishwasher: One Man’s Quest to Wash Dishes in All Fifty States_, is back with a memoir that tells the story of his love affair with Amsterdam, the city of bikes, all the while unfolding an unknown history of the city's cycling, from the craze of the 1890s, through the Nazi occupation, to the bike-centric culture adored by the world today
Pete never planned to stay long in Amsterdam, just a semester. But he quickly falls in love with the city and soon his wife, Amy Joy, joins him. Together they explore every inch of their new home on two wheels, their rides a respite from the struggles that come with starting a new life in a new country. 
Weaving together personal anecdotes and details of the role that cycling has played throughout Dutch history, Pete Jordan’s _In the City of Bikes: The Story of the Amsterdam Cyclist_ is a poignant and entertaining read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beneath the Tamarind Tree: A Story of Courage, Family, and the Lost Schoolgirls of Boko Haram *



  






*“It is no accident that the places in the world where we see the most instability are those in which the rights of women and girls are denied. Isha Sesay’s indispensable and gripping account of the brutal abduction of Nigerian schoolgirls by Boko Haram terrorists provides a stark reminder of the great unfinished business of the 21st century: equality for girls and women around the world.”— Hillary Rodham Clinton

The first definitive account of the lost girls of Boko Haram and why their story still matters—by celebrated international journalist Isha Sesay.*

In the early morning of April 14, 2014, the militant Islamic group Boko Haram violently burst into the small town of Chibok, Nigeria, and abducted 276 girls from their school dorm rooms. From poor families, these girls were determined to make better lives for themselves, but pursuing an education made them targets, resulting in one of the most high-profile abductions in modern history. While the Chibok kidnapping made international headlines, and prompted the #BringBackOurGirls movement, many unanswered questions surrounding that fateful night remain about the girls’ experiences in captivity, and where many of them are today.

In _Beneath the Tamarind Tree, _Isha Sesay tells this story as no one else can. Originally from Sierra Leone, Sesay led CNN’s Africa reporting for more than a decade, and she was on the front lines when this story broke. With unprecedented access to a group of girls who made it home, she follows the journeys of Priscilla, Saa, and Dorcas in an uplifting tale of sisterhood and survival.

Sesay delves into the Nigerian government’s inadequate response to the kidnapping, exposes the hierarchy of how the news gets covered, and synthesizes crucial lessons about global national security. She also reminds us of the personal sacrifice required of journalists to bring us the truth at a time of growing mistrust of the media. _Beneath the Tamarind Tree _is a gripping read and a story of resilience with a soaring message of hope at its core, reminding us of the ever-present truth that progress for all of us hinges on unleashing the potential of women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Southern Psychic Sisters Mysteries: The Complete Season One*



  






*Kill ‘em with kindness . . . or just kill ‘em.

MAGIC, MYSTERY & SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY. Escape to the warm beaches and gator-ridden swamps of Misty Key, Alabama where the tea is extra sweet and the death toll may or may not be higher than average.*

Ember Greene, savvy businesswoman and troubled psychic, returns to her family's bakery in southern Alabama after her sister mysteriously disappears.

The magical folks of Misty Key have always lived in harmony. But that all changes when a maid at the local hotel is murdered, and a rogue witch is to blame. Desperate to find her sister and keep the peace in her hometown, Ember channels her psychic gifts to solve the case. Although, balancing psychic abilities, family drama, and a corporate job in NYC is easier said than done. Her search takes her from the gulf coast to gator-ridden swamps, and with the help of a cynical medium, a hopeless shifter, and a bloodhound named Yogi, she learns that Misty Key is the heart of a supernatural experiment - one that could destroy Misty Key and all of its inhabitants.

Will Ember find her sister and stop a magical serial killer before she loses everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Deadly End (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 7)*



  






*Small towns have secrets. The dark mysteries of Emma's life are ready to be told.*

It has been more than a year since Emma Griffin stumbled upon a clue behind the dangerous secrets of her past.
Now, she has the answers at her fingertips.
The only question is will she survive long enough to find them?

As Greg struggles to recover, Emma keeps watch over him.
She’s desperate for answers, answers locked inside him.
And she will do whatever it takes to keep him safe.

Her dangerous cat and mouse game with Catch Me, leads her to discover more about Dean and how their pasts truly collide.
Is she who she has always believed? Or does her uncle know more about her than she would ever want to know?
One thing is for certain, a small town full of deadly secrets still has more to tell.

_The Girl and the Deadly End is the seventh book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Golden Ball And Other Stories (Agatha Christie Mysteries Collection) *



  






*A sterling collection of short stories featuring Poirot and others, The Golden Ball and Other Stories is a riveting compendium of shocking secrets, dastardly crimes, and brilliant detection—a showcase of Dame Agatha at her very best.*

Is it a gesture of goodwill or a sinister trap that lures Rupert St. Vincent and his family to a magnificent estate?
How desperate is Joyce Lambert, a destitute young widow whose only recourse is to marry a man she despises? W
hat unexpected circumstance stirs old loyalties in Theodora Darrell, an unfaithful wife about to run away with her lover?
In this collection of short stories, the answers are as unexpected as they are satisfying. The Queen of Mystery takes bizarre romantic entanglements, supernatural visitations, and classic murder to inventive new heights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Lake (David Wolf Mystery Thriller Series Book 5)*



  






*The truth emerges, one piece at a time.*

When a fisherman reels in a plastic bag containing a severed human head from the depths of Cold Lake, Colorado, sheriff David Wolf and his deputies scramble to the scene. It doesn't take long to realize more surprises lurk below. 

Their grim discoveries reopen a cold case Wolf’s father worked twenty-two years ago, and Wolf must try to succeed where his father failed before him. Wolf has the advantage on his dad, though, because he has bodies. Lots of them. 

Amid sweeping political changes that have his department and the entire county on edge, Wolf and his deputies come to the disturbing realization there is a dangerous serial killer in their midst—one who will stop at nothing to remain hidden. 

Can Wolf and his deputies unveil the truth before someone pays the ultimate price?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Execution of Justice (Pushkin Vertigo Book 22) *



  






*A captivating neo-noir classic from one of the masters of the genre*

A respected professor is dead—shot in a crowded Zurich restaurant, in front of dozens of witnesses. The murderer calmly turned himself in to the police. So why has he now hired a lawyer to clear his name? And why has he chosen the drink-soaked, disreputable Spät to defend him?

As he investigates, Spät finds himself obsessed, drawn ever deeper into a case of baffling complexity until he reaches a deadly conclusion: justice can be restored only by a crime.

_The Execution of Justice_ is a dark, wicked satire on the legal system and a disturbing, if ambivalent, allegory on guilt, justice, violence and morality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Crew *



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author John Sandford takes all the action and suspense of his acclaimed Prey novels and heads west to the dark gleam of L.A.*

A mobile unit of video freelancers, the Night Crew prowl the midnight streets to sell to the highest network bidder. Murders. Robberies. High-speed chases. For them, it is an exhilerating life.
But tonight, two deaths will change everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Night She Disappeared*



  






*For fans of Gone Girl and of Harlan Coben and Linwood Barclay’s domestic suspense—a gripping novel by New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Kevin O'Brien, in which “the other woman” becomes the prime suspect when the wife goes missing.

Some nightmares you can’t forget*
From the depths of sleep, Seattle TV reporter Anna Malone awakens to her phone ringing. She rarely drinks, and this hangover is brutal. Why can’t she shake the feeling that something terrible happened last night? And why can’t she recall any of it?

*But even worse*
What Anna does remember: an awkward restaurant meal with her married lover, Russ Knoll, and his unsuspecting wife, Courtney. Russ’s phone call reveals that Courtney is missing, and as days go by with no trace, he comes under police scrutiny. Anna’s in the spotlight too, thanks to a TV rival with a grudge. Anna’s not proud of her affair, but she and Russ aren’t bad people. They’re certainly not the killing kind.

*Is the one you can’t remember . . .*
Anna already suspected that Courtney—a successful, charming author—might have a darker side. Is she truly missing? Perhaps the sudden disturbances in Anna’s life aren’t accidental after all. But no scenario that Anna imagines can compare to the twisted game unfolding around her, one chilling piece at a time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Penitent One (Boston Crime Thriller Book 3) *



  






*From the acclaimed author of ITW Award finalist Murder Board comes a searing case that will drive Detective Michael Kelly to the brink.*
_“Brian Shea is the real deal,” _*—Steve Konkoly, USA Today Bestselling Author of the Ryan Decker Series*
Boston Homicide Detective Michael Kelly has just been called to a gruesome crime scene at a church. A priest has been murdered, and Kelly's bosses see a media circus in the making.
Kelly sees a connection to a cold case that has haunted him for years.
With the FBI now involved, Kelly must use instincts honed on the tough streets of Dorchester to help investigators stay one step ahead of a cruel killer. And he must rely on the lifelong bonds forged on the streets where he grew up to provide him with answers.
Because this murdered priest was just the first step on an unrelenting path of vengeance—and the killer isn’t going to stop until his own twisted brand of justice gets served.
*Brian Shea brings his background as a former detective to write propulsive, tautly plotted thrillers, and The Penitent One is his most intense book yet.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Not My Mother: A completely gripping psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist *



  






*What if the person you trust most in the world is lying to you?*

I’d heard of the Baby Caroline case, of course. When a baby is snatched from her mother’s arms, the whole country knows about it. I knew about the parents left lying by the swimming pool, the open window in the nursery. But I never dreamed it had anything to do with me.

Today, my beautiful daughter turned one. We were unwrapping gifts and blowing out candles when the knock came at the door, and they took my mother away.

The police say she’s not really my mother. That she stole me, thirty years ago.

When I visit her, desperate for answers, she looks me in the eye, and says nothing. I can barely breathe. Is my whole life a lie?

I have to find out, but the more I learn, the more scared I become. And soon I start to wonder, am I losing my grip on reality *or is my own daughter in terrible danger?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Noble Judgment (Jack Noble Thriller Book 9)*



  






*"Kill them all."*

The command has been issued. A purging of the black ops community. And the clandestine agency SIS has been hit hardest. All current and former members marked for termination. Including Jack Noble and his known associates.

But when the men behind the operation make it personal, Jack cares less about unraveling their plan, and more about exacting vengeance.

And he doesn't care who gets in his way.

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this suspenseful Jack Noble action thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Never Cry Mercy (Jack Noble Thriller Book 10) *



  






_*Even a drifter has to stop once in a while...*_

Jack Noble has crossed the country, never staying too long in one spot. He's not running or hiding. He's buying time. Simply living until the day he can disappear and provide his daughter with a normal life.

But when his Jeep dies outside a small Texas town, he finds a reason to stick around for a couple days. An old friend. Someone he thought was gone from his life forever.

It quickly becomes evident that there is more going on in the town than Jack realized, and soon he's drawn into a web of secrets and lies that will forever change his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tropic of Night: A Novel (Jimmy Paz Book 1)*



  






Jane Doe lives in the shadows under an assumed name. A once-promising anthropologist and an expert on shamanism, everyone thinks she's dead. Or so she hopes.
Jimmy Paz is a Cuban-American police detective. Straddling two cultures, he understands things others cannot.
When the killings start -- a series of ritualistic murders -- all of Miami is terrified. Especially Jane. She knows the dark truth that Jimmy must desperately search to uncover. As their lives slowly interconnect, Jane and Paz are soon caught in a cataclysmic battle between good and an evil as unimaginable as it is terrifying . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Retribution (The Harry Starke Novels Book 7) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  






*Shadows from the past. A brutal murder. This time it’s personal.*

It takes only one phone call to turn Harry Starke into a monster. It begins when Harry’s kid brother is brutally murdered, his body thrown into the murky waters of the Tennessee River. That alone would be enough to set Harry on the warpath, but less than twenty-four hours after the body is found, Harry finds out there's a bounty on his head, too. $25,000. His answer? Strike first and strike hard. And so it begins. Harry and his army of three must go up against old enemies, but they face almost insurmountable odds when they go looking for… retribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Calypso (The Harry Starke Novels Book 8 ) *


Book 6 is currently *free here.*




  






*Calypso - Harry Starke Book 8*


*Murder and Mayhem in the U.S. Virgin Islands*
It was one of those beautiful, balmy days on Calypso Key in the US Virgin Islands. The sky was blue and a cool breeze was blowing in off the ocean as Harry and Amanda took their vows. All of their friends were there and all was well with the world... and then the sky fell.
Harry draws the line at getting involved when the death of one of his father’s friends intrudes upon his wedding day, until he finds out he owes the girl’s father a debt he can never repay. And so he is dragged into an investigation of not just one murder, but two—and the wealthiest, most dysfunctional family he’s ever met. The cast of characters includes a former Navy Seal—now a butler—a man up to his eyes in shady financial dealings, and the woman at the heart of it all, who was pushed to her death from a third-story balcony. Harry clears a few hours to enjoy the good life on Calypso Key, but as for the investigation... well, we all know that when Harry’s involved, nothing is ever quite what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Without Remorse (The Harry Starke Novels Book 9)*



  






On a balmy afternoon in May 2002, wealthy stockbroker Peter Nicholson was turkey hunting with three friends in Prentice Cooper State Forest when he tripped, fell on his shotgun, and accidentally shot himself... dead, but did he? 15 years later, as a last resort, Nicholson's mother asks Harry Starke to find the truth. As we all know, Harry loves a cold case, but.... As always, there's a twist in the tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hoodwinked (The Harry Starke Novels Book 12)*

Book 13 is currently *free here.*




  






*When horseplay becomes deadly, it's up to a retired detective to clear his friend's name…*
Harry Starke is chomping at the bit to take up his old badge. When his longtime friend becomes the lead suspect in his wife's murder, he fights to get back on the case. Despite damning evidence and his old partner's warnings to steer clear, Harry is determined to prove his friend's innocence.
After the hoof-trampled crime scene raises more questions than answers, Harry suspects his ex-partner is hiding a secret. With time running out, he'll need to use every last one of his razor-sharp instincts to keep his friend from death row…
_Hoodwinked_ is the 12th standalone mystery in the captivating Harry Starke series. If you like grizzled private investigators, high-society intrigue, and shocking twists, then you'll love Blair Howard's twisty mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dragonfire (An Alex Hawke Novel Book 11)*



  






*Alex Hawke, British lord and gentleman spy, is looking for the Queen's missing grandson, whose disappearance may be the culmination of a plot almost a century old in this breathtaking new adventure from New York Times bestselling novelist Ted Bell.

December 8, 1941, Washington, D.C.*
The new Chinese ambassador to the United States, Tiger Tang, meets with President Roosevelt one day after the attack on Pearl Harbor. For the next four years, China and the U.S. will be wartime allies, but the charming, sophisticated ambassador may be playing his own treacherous game.

*Today, The Bahamas*
Alex Hawke is recovering from serious injuries incurred during a battle with a malevolent enemy. His recuperation is interrupted by a desperate call from the Queen. Her favorite grandson has disappeared in the Bahamas. Lord Hawke is the only man she trusts with a mission this sensitive. All she knows is that the young prince was last seen at the exclusive Dragonfire nightclub owned by the nefarious Tang brothers, grandsons of Ambassador Tiger Tang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Two Nights In Mumbai: A Dak Harper Thriller (The Relic Runner Book 2)*



  






*For Dak Harper, tracking down lost relics for an eccentric young millionaire sounded like an easy gig, especially after years dodging bullets for the Delta Force.* 

A way to bank some cash, travel to exciting destinations on his boss’ dime, and keep under the radar of some very bad men trying to kill him.But Dak has traded one deadly set of problems for another. He might be making bank in his new career, but each country he visits is chock full of entirely new groups of heavily armed men aiming to stop his work and put him in a body bag. Dak might have traded his combat fatigues for jeans and trainers, but he’s still getting shot at for money.Now in India to save a stolen idol and rescue the Mumbai museum curator protecting it, he’s got to duck Russian mobsters, sidestep an Indian casino boss who wants more than just his time, and distract a local police force who seems to be as incompetent as they are clueless. If Dak has to keep this up, there’s a good chance this new job is gonna get him killed faster than his old one.USA Today best-selling author Ernest Dempsey is back with the frenetic follow-up in his Relic Runner series. This latest thriller, Book 2 in the new series, again expands Dempsey’s ever-growing world of spies, soldiers, and secret societies with a fresh adventure as dangerous as it is gripping.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Rival Queens: Catherine de' Medici, Her Daughter Marguerite de Valois, and the Betrayal that Ignited a Kingdom *



  






*The riveting true story of mother-and-daughter queens Catherine de' Medici and Marguerite de Valois, whose wildly divergent personalities and turbulent relationship changed the shape of their tempestuous and dangerous century.*

Set in magnificent Renaissance France, this is the story of two remarkable women, a mother and daughter driven into opposition by a terrible betrayal that threatened to destroy the realm. Catherine de' Medici was a ruthless pragmatist and powerbroker who dominated the throne for thirty years. Her youngest daughter Marguerite, the glamorous "Queen Margot," was a passionate free spirit, the only adversary whom her mother could neither intimidate nor control.

When Catherine forces the Catholic Marguerite to marry her Protestant cousin Henry of Navarre against her will, and then uses her opulent Parisian wedding as a means of luring his followers to their deaths, she creates not only savage conflict within France but also a potent rival within her own family.

Rich in detail and vivid prose, Goldstone's narrative unfolds as a thrilling historical epic. Treacherous court politics, poisonings, international espionage, and adultery form the background to a story that includes such celebrated figures as Elizabeth I, Mary, Queen of Scots, and Nostradamus. _The Rival Queens_ is a dangerous tale of love, betrayal, ambition, and the true nature of courage, the echoes of which still resonate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*More Than Human *



  






*Six misfits, one powerful entity. An award-winning novel about belonging by “one of the greatest writers of science fiction and fantasy who ever lived” (Stephen King).*

Individually, they are a seemingly simpleminded young man living in the woods who can read the thoughts of others, a runaway girl with telekinetic powers, twin girls who can barely speak but can teleport across great distances, and an infant with a mind like a supercomputer. Together, they are the Gestalt—a single extraordinary being comprised of remarkable parts—although an essential piece may be missing . . .

But are they the next stage in human development or harbingers of the end of civilization? The answer may come when they are joined by Gerry. Powerfully telepathic, he lacks a moral compass—and his hatred of the world that has rejected him could prove catastrophic.

Winner of the International Fantasy Award and considered Theodore Sturgeon’s masterpiece, _More Than Human _is a genre-bending wonder that explores themes of responsibility and morality, individuality, and belonging. Moving and suspenseful, lyrical and provocative, the novel was one of the first to elevate science fiction into the realm of literature, and inspired musicians and artists, including the Grateful Dead and Crosby, Stills and Nash.

From the Nebula Award–winning author of _Godbody_, _The Dreaming Jewels_, and other great works of science fiction, this is an unforgettable reading experience and a must for anyone who enjoys Ramsey Campbell, Robert Silverberg, or Philip José Farmer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Galaxy's Edge: Black Spire (Star Wars)*



  






*Walk the ancient streets, meet the colorful characters, and uncover the secret history of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, the new expansion to the Disney Parks experience!*

After devastating losses at the hands of the First Order, General Leia Organa has dispatched her agents across the galaxy in search of allies, sanctuary, and firepower—and her top spy, Vi Moradi, may have just found all three, on a secluded world at the galaxy’s edge.

A planet of lush forests, precarious mountains, and towering, petrified trees, Batuu is on the furthest possible frontier of the galactic map, the last settled world before the mysterious expanse of Wild Space. The rogues, smugglers, and adventurers who eke out a living on the largest settlement on the planet, Black Spire Outpost, are here to avoid prying eyes and unnecessary complications. Vi, a Resistance spy on the run from the First Order, is hardly a welcome guest. And when a shuttle full of stormtroopers lands in her wake, determined to root her out, she has no idea where to find help.

To survive, Vi will have to seek out the good-hearted heroes hiding in a world that redefines scum and villainy. With the help of a traitorous trooper and her acerbic droid, she begins to gather a colorful band of outcasts and misfits, and embarks on a mission to spark the fire of resistance on Batuu—before the First Order snuffs it out entirely.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Luminous Dead: A Novel*



  






*Bram Stoker Award nominee for Best First Novel!
"This claustrophobic, horror-leaning tour de force is highly recommended for fans of Jeff VanderMeer’s Annihilation and Andy Weir’s The Martian." -- Publishers Weekly (starred review)
A thrilling, atmospheric debut with the intensive drive of The Martian and Gravity and the creeping dread of Annihilation, in which a caver on a foreign planet finds herself on a terrifying psychological and emotional journey for survival.
*
When Gyre Price lied her way into this expedition, she thought she’d be mapping mineral deposits, and that her biggest problems would be cave collapses and gear malfunctions. She also thought that the fat paycheck—enough to get her off-planet and on the trail of her mother—meant she’d get a skilled surface team, monitoring her suit and environment, keeping her safe. Keeping her sane.
Instead, she got Em.
Em sees nothing wrong with controlling Gyre’s body with drugs or withholding critical information to “ensure the smooth operation” of her expedition. Em knows all about Gyre’s falsified credentials, and has no qualms using them as a leash—and a lash. And Em has secrets, too . . .
As Gyre descends, little inconsistencies—missing supplies, unexpected changes in the route, and, worst of all, shifts in Em’s motivations—drive her out of her depths. Lost and disoriented, Gyre finds her sense of control giving way to paranoia and anger. On her own in this mysterious, deadly place, surrounded by darkness and the unknown, Gyre must overcome more than just the dangerous terrain and the Tunneler which calls underground its home if she wants to make it out alive—she must confront the ghosts in her own head.
But how come she can’t shake the feeling she’s being followed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winter Moon: A Novel*



  






In Los Angeles, a hot Hollywood director, high on PCP, turns a city street into a fiery apocalypse. Heroic LAPD officer Jac McGarvey is badly wounded and will not walk for months. His wife and his child are left to fend for themselves against both criminals that control an increasingly violent city and the dead director's cult of fanatic fans.

In a lonely corner of Montana, Eduardo Fernandez, the father of McGarvey's murdered partner, witnesses a strange nocturnal sight. The stand of pines outside his house suddenly glows with eerie amber light, and Fernandez senses a watcher in the winter woods. As the seasons change, the very creatures of the forest seem in league with a mysterious presence. Fernandez is caught up in a series of chilling incidents that escalate toward a confronation that could rob him of his sanity or his life--or both.

As events careen out of control, the McGarvey family is drawn to Fernandez's Montana ranch. In that isolated place they discover their destiny in a terrifying and fiercely suspenseful encounter with a hostile, utterly ruthless, and enigmatic enemy, from which neither the living nor the dead are safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Black Unicorn*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“An inspiring story that manages to be painful, honest, shocking, bawdy and hilarious.” —The New York Times Book Review

From stand-up comedian, actress, and breakout star of Girls Trip, Tiffany Haddish, comes The Last Black Unicorn, a sidesplitting, hysterical, edgy, and unflinching collection of (extremely) personal essays, as fearless as the author herself.*

Growing up in one of the poorest neighborhoods of South Central Los Angeles, Tiffany learned to survive by making people laugh. If she could do that, then her classmates would let her copy their homework, the other foster kids she lived with wouldn’t beat her up, and she might even get a boyfriend. Or at least she could make enough money—as the paid school mascot and in-demand Bar Mitzvah hype woman—to get her hair and nails done, so _then_ she might get a boyfriend.

None of that worked (and she’s still single), but it allowed Tiffany to imagine a place for herself where she could do something she loved for a living: comedy.

Tiffany can’t avoid being funny—it’s just who she is, whether she’s plotting shocking, jaw-dropping revenge on an ex-boyfriend or learning how to handle her newfound fame despite still having a broke person’s mind-set. Finally poised to become a household name, she recounts with heart and humor how she came from nothing and nowhere to achieve her dreams by owning, sharing, and using her pain to heal others.

By turns hilarious, filthy, and brutally honest, _The Last Black Unicorn_ shows the world who Tiffany Haddish really is—humble, grateful, down-to-earth, and funny as hell. And now, she’s ready to inspire others through the power of laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The World Almanac and Book of Facts 2021*



  






*#1 New York Times Bestseller! Get thousands of facts at your fingertips with this essential resource: business, the arts and pop culture, science and technology, U.S. history and government, world geography, sports, and so much more.*

_The World Almanac®_ is America’s bestselling reference book of all time, with more than 83 million copies sold. For more than 150 years, this compendium of information has been the authoritative source for school, library, business, and home. The 2021 edition of _The World Almanac_ reviews the biggest events of 2020 and will be your go-to source for questions on any topic in the upcoming year. Praised as a “treasure trove of political, economic, scientific and educational statistics and information” by_ The Wall Street Journal_, _The World Almanac and Book of Facts _will answer all of your trivia needs effortlessly.

Features include:

*2020 Election Results: *_The World Almanac_ provides a comprehensive look at the entire 2020 election process, from the roller coaster of the early primaries to state and county presidential voting results and coverage of House, Senate, and gubernatorial races.
*2020 Coronavirus Pandemic: *A special section provides up-to-the-minute information about the world’s largest public health crisis in at least a century, providing information on what scientists know about the virus so far—and what still needs to be learned—along with an update on vaccine progress, statistical data and graphics, and useful practical measures for readers.
*World Almanac Editors' Picks: Memorable Summer Olympic Moments:*_ The World Almanac _took a look back at past editions of the Olympic Summer Games to create a highlight reel of memorable moments to tide sports fans over until Tokyo in 2021.
*2020—Top 10 News Topics: *The editors of _The World Almanac_ list the top stories that held the world's attention in 2020.
*2020—Year in Sports:* Hundreds of pages of trivia and statistics that are essential for any sports fan, featuring complete coverage of the sports world’s response to the COVID-19 pandemic, a preview of the Olympic Games in Tokyo, and much more.
*2020—Year in Pictures: *Striking full-color images from around the world in 2020, covering news, entertainment, science, and sports.
*2020—Offbeat News Stories:* _The World Almanac_ editors found some of the strangest news stories of the year.
*World Almanac Editors' Picks: Time Capsule:*_ The World Almanac _lists the items that most came to symbolize the year 2020, from news and sports to pop culture.
*The World at a Glance:* This annual feature of _The World Almanac_ provides a quick look at the surprising stats and curious facts that define the changing world.
*Statistical Spotlight: *This annual feature highlights statistics relevant to the biggest stories of the year. These data provide context to give readers a fresh perspective on important issues.
*Other New Highlights:* Newly available statistics on how the COVID-19 pandemic and widespread shutdowns have affected businesses, air quality, employment, education, families’ living situations and access to food, and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rez Life: An Indian's Journey Through Reservation Life *



  






*A prize-winning writer offers “an affecting portrait of his childhood home, Leech Lake Indian Reservation, and his people, the Ojibwe” (The New York Times).*

A member of the Ojibwe of northern Minnesota, David Treuer grew up on Leech Lake Reservation, but was educated in mainstream America. Exploring crime and poverty, casinos and wealth, and the preservation of native language and culture, _Rez Life_ is a strikingly original blend of history, memoir, and journalism, a must read for anyone interested in the Native American story. With authoritative research and reportage, he illuminates issues of sovereignty, treaty rights, and natural-resource conservation. He traces the policies that have disenfranchised and exploited Native Americans, exposing the tension that marks the historical relationship between the US government and the Native American population. Ultimately, through the eyes of students, teachers, government administrators, lawyers, and tribal court judges, he shows how casinos, tribal government, and the Bureau of Indian Affairs have transformed the landscape of modern Native American life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*SEAL Survival Guide: A Navy SEAL's Secrets to Surviving Any Disaster*



  






*Think and act like a Navy SEAL and you can survive anything. You can live scared—or be prepared.*

“We never thought it would happen to us.” From random shootings to deadly wildfires to terrorist attacks, the reality is that modern life is unpredictable and dangerous. Don’t live in fear or rely on luck. Learn the SEAL mindset: Be prepared, feel confident, step up, and know exactly how to survive any life-threatening situation.

Former Navy SEAL and preeminent American survivalist Cade Courtley delivers step-by-step instructions anyone can master in this illustrated, user-friendly guide. You’ll learn to think like a SEAL and how to:

improvise weapons from everyday items * pack a go bag* escape mass-shootings * treat injuries at the scene* subdue a hijacker * survive extreme climates * travel safely abroad* defend against animal attacks * survive pandemic * and much more

Don’t be taken by surprise. Don’t be a target. Fight back, protect yourself, and beat the odds with the essential manual no one in the twenty-first century should be without.

BE A SURVIVOR, NOT A STATISTIC!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Red Notice: A True Story of High Finance, Murder, and One Man's Fight for Justice *



  






*“[Red Notice] does for investing in Russia and the former Soviet Union what Liar’s Poker did for our understanding of Salomon Brothers, Wall Street, and the mortgage-backed securities business in the 1980s. Browder’s business saga meshes well with the story of corruption and murder in Vladimir Putin’s Russia, making Red Notice an early candidate for any list of the year’s best books” (Fortune).

“Part John Grisham-like thriller, part business and political memoir.” —The New York Times*

This is a story about an accidental activist. Bill Browder started out his adult life as the Wall Street maverick whose instincts led him to Russia just after the breakup of the Soviet Union, where he made his fortune.

Along the way he exposed corruption, and when he did, he barely escaped with his life. His Russian lawyer Sergei Magnitsky wasn’t so lucky: he ended up in jail, where he was tortured to death. That changed Browder forever. He saw the murderous heart of the Putin regime and has spent the last half decade on a campaign to expose it. Because of that, he became Putin’s number one enemy, especially after Browder succeeded in having a law passed in the United States—The Magnitsky Act—that punishes a list of Russians implicated in the lawyer’s murder. Putin famously retaliated with a law that bans Americans from adopting Russian orphans.

A financial caper, a crime thriller, and a political crusade, _Red Notice_ is the story of one man taking on overpowering odds to change the world, and also the story of how, without intending to, he found meaning in his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Time Ships*



  






The highly-acclaimed sequel to H G Wells’s THE TIME MACHINE, from the heir to Arthur C. Clarke.
Written to celebrate the centenary of the publication of H G Wells’s classic story The Time Machine, Stephen Baxter’s stunning sequel is an outstanding work of imaginative fiction.

The Time Traveller has abandoned his charming and helpless Eloi friend Weena to the cannibal appetites of the Morlocks, the devolved race of future humans from whom he was forced to flee. He promptly embarks on a second journey to the year AD 802,701, pledged to rescue Weena. He never arrives! The future was changed by his presence… and will be changed again. Hurled towards infinity, the Traveller must resolve the paradoxes building around him in a dazzling temporal journey of discovery. He must achieve the impossible if Weena is to be saved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Practical Demonkeeping (Pine Cove Book 1)*



  






In Christopher Moore's ingenious debut novel, we meet one of the most memorably mismatched pairs in the annals of literature. The good-looking one is one-hundred-year-old ex-seminarian and "roads" scholar Travis O'Hearn. The green one is Catch, a demon with a nasty habit of eating most of the people he meets. Behind the fake Tudor façade of Pine Cove, California, Catch sees a four-star buffet. Travis, on the other hand, thinks he sees a way of ridding himself of his toothy traveling companion. The winos, neo-pagans, and deadbeat Lotharios of Pine Cove, meanwhile, have other ideas. And none of them is quite prepared when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 3-5*



  






*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back and embedded in a true nightmare reaching deep into her own family.
- NEVER EVER:
Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas* is on the run. She has done things she never knew she was capable of the past month while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.
Eva Rae has risked everything,
-her career,
-her newfound love,
-her freedom.
She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.
Meanwhile, Miami is under attack. Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deadly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning. When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence. But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.
*- SAY YOU LOVE ME:
What would you do if your brother was accused of a horrible crime, and you were certain he didn’t do it?*
Life is not done throwing Eva Rae Thomas curveballs.
A phone call turns her life upside down – once again. The call is from her father, the man she hasn’t seen in thirty-six years, not since he kidnapped her sister in a supermarket.
Now, he is back in Florida, and he needs her help. Her younger brother – whom she didn’t know existed – has been arrested on Amelia Island. The boy is in a coma after being shot by an officer during the incident. But his father doesn’t believe the police, and he asks for Eva Rae’s help to prove it.
At the same time, a serial killer is planning one of the most horrific mass killings in history.
_Will Eva Rae find it in her heart to help her father after what he did to her? Will facing him again set her free or pull her under?_
*- LET ME GO:
What if a stranger tells you that she believes your child is about to be killed? What if that woman is an ex-FBI profiler with a disputable reputation?
Would you believe her?
Eva Rae Thomas* is chasing down a vicious killer, but no one will believe he even exists. If there are no unexplained dead bodies or missing persons, then how can there be a killer on the loose?
They don’t understand that the perfect murder is the one that doesn’t look like murder.
Can Eva Rae convince local law enforcement to help her with this case before the killer strikes once more? Or will she have to take matters into her own hands – again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In Her Wake*



  






*A perfect life ... until she discovered it wasn't her own.*

A tragic family event reveals devastating news that rips apart Bella's comfortable existence. Embarking on a personal journey to uncover the truth, she faces a series of traumatic discoveries that take her to the ruggedly beautiful Cornish coast, where hidden truths, past betrayals and a 25-year-old mystery threaten not just her identity, but also her life.

Chilling, complex and profoundly moving, _In Her Wake_ is a gripping psychological thriller that questions the nature of family – and reminds us that sometimes the most shocking crimes are committed closest to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Payback (Sisterhood Book 2) *



  






*The New York Times bestselling author of Weekend Warriors continues her series of seven women drawn together by the promise of payback and poetic justice. *

_Some women get angry . . . the Sisterhood gets even. _

Meet the Sisterhood—seven very different women who found one another in their darkest days and formed an indelible friendship, strong enough to heal their pasts and bring laughter and joy back into their lives. In Myra Rutledge’s beautiful Virginia home, amid hugs and fresh iced tea, shrimp fritters and shell-pink tulips, the friends have gathered to embark on their second mission of sweet revenge for one of their own. 

Julia Webster’s husband, a U.S. Senator, has used his wife’s graciousness and elegance to advance his career even as he’s abused her trust at every turn and left her dreams for the future in tatters. Now, on the eve of his greatest political victory, he’s about to learn a serious lesson. Because the senator crossed the wrong woman—and there are six more where she came from . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Free Fall (Sisterhood Book 7)*



  






*Sooner Or Later, The Sisterhood Always Gets Their Man. . .*

The loyal friends who make up the Sisterhood have gathered at Myra Rutledge's beautiful Virginia home for the first time in a year, eager to talk, laugh, and share their joys and heartaches. For one of their number, it's an evening filled with anticipation. Because tonight, over delicious food and in the company of those she trusts most, it will finally be time to tell her story--and for the Sisterhood to help plan her revenge.

Yoko Akia's mother was only fifteen when a wealthy man swept her off her feet with promises of love. Instead, he filled her brief life with horror and misery. The Sisterhood has helped each other exact vengeance on rotten men before, but this time it's different. Their target is none other than America's favorite movie star--a brute who has conned the world into believing he's Mister Perfect. But he's about to learn that nobody--not even a powerful superstar--is above the Sisterhood's special brand of payback. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hokus Pokus (Sisterhood Book 9)*



  






*The female vigilantes—now fugitives—deliver “fun and vengeance in Michaels’ latest hit” as the New York Times bestselling series continues (Booklist). *

There is no match for the Sisterhood—the seven friends who have taken vigilante justice to a new level—not even the Federal Bureau of Investigation. Although the women foiled former FBI director Mitch Riley’s plot to frame their friends Judge Nellie Easter and lawyer Lizzie Fox, now they must remain in exile or risk capture. They can’t complain about their opulent digs on a remote, luxurious mountaintop, but the ladies desperately miss home. 

Their wish to return might come true sooner than they expect when they receive a panicked call from Supreme Court Chief Justice Pearl Barnes, who faces blackmail for her own illegal brand of justice. Now the women must not only sneak back into the United States, but also remain undetected as they investigate. But how do you make seven women disappear? With a nosy reporter on the brink of exposing them, the clock is ticking as the Sisterhood tries to create a little magic—and save the day . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gone Again: A Jack Swyteck Novel*



  






*Winner of the 2017 Harper Lee Prize for Legal Fiction
From the New York Times bestselling author of the acclaimed Cash Landing, Cane & Abe, and Black Horizon, James Grippando, an electrifying and fast-paced tale of suspense about Miami criminal defense lawyer Jack Swyteck and his first death-row client since The Pardon in a case as twisty as it is shocking.*
Sashi Burgette vanished three years ago on her way to school. The night after the teenager’s disappearance, ex-con Dylan Kyle was stopped for drunk driving. An article of Sashi’s clothing was found in his truck, and a police videotape of his drunken explanation under interrogation sealed his fate at trial. Now, just days from Kyle’s execution, Sashi’s mother visits Jack Swyteck, doing pro bono work at the Freedom Institute, and delivers shocking news: “Sashi called me.”
The police dismiss the call as a cruel hoax. The State Attorney refuses to consider the new evidence, insisting the case is closed. The governor has already signed the death warrant. An innocent man may be executed and time is running out—unless his lawyers can locate Sashi.
A man of principle who believes in justice, Jack jumps into the investigation. But the deeper he digs the more he discovers that nothing is what it appears to be. Not the victim. Not her alleged killer. And definitely not Sashi’s parents, whose grief ruptured their marriage, each openly blaming the other for what happened to their daughter.
As their gut-wrenching and hopelessly conflicting version of events unfolds in a Miami courtroom, it becomes clear there is something even more difficult to find than a long-missing girl . . .
The truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Noah Wolf Series: Books 5-7 (Noah Wolf Boxed Set Book 2) *



  






*BOOKS 5-7 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING NOAH WOLF SERIES*
_Want to save some money? Purchase this box set and receive books 5-7 in the Noah Wolf Thriller series for 33% OFF full price!_
*Books Included:*

*The Wolf's Bite (Book 5)*
*Black Sheep (Book 6)*
*Balance of Power (Book 7)*
Noah and the Camelot team are handed their most unusual mission yet: Sarah must infiltrate the infamous Bangkok Hilton women's prison in order to make contact with and plan the rescue of a young American woman. Noah, Neil and new team member Marco are tasked with planning their escape, but something goes terribly wrong.
Sarah and the target banished from the prison, dragged into the infamous Thailand Sex Trade. Now, the mission has taken on new urgency as Noah and his team race to find and rescue both of the women, but the trail is almost impossible to follow.
In order to accomplish the rescue, Noah is forced to call for help. Another female operative will be needed, so Team Camelot must work with Team Cinderella for the first time. It's a frantic and deadly race against time that could cost Noah the one person that has ever gotten through to his walled-off emotions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Brass Go-Between (The Philip St. Ives Mysteries Book 1) *




  






*First in the series from an Edgar Award–winning author of “stylish, well-told suspense novels enlivened with a dash of wit” (The New York Times).*

Philip St. Ives is the kind of man who can convince a vice cop and a paroled mobster to sit down to a hand of poker. Once he was a reporter with a daily column, a fat Rolodex, and a reputation for indifference to criminal behavior. Now he is a go-between, a professional mediator between thieves and the people they rip off. For arranging the recovery of a stolen necklace, painting, or child, St. Ives takes ten percent of the ransom. His work takes him across the globe, but more importantly, it pays his alimony.

An African warrior’s shield has come to Washington, where a gang of art-minded burglars pluck it from the museum. They demand $250,000 for the return of the priceless artifact, and request that St. Ives make the hand-off. But when he goes to deliver the cash, he finds himself playing a more deadly game than five-card draw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Protocol for a Kidnapping (The Philip St. Ives Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*A journalist tries to save an abducted ambassador—even though he despises the man—in this entertaining thriller by an Edgar Award–winning author.*

Philip St. Ives loses his first job in journalism as soon as he realizes he hates the man who gave it to him. Chicago _Post_ editor Amfred Killingsworth is a pompous blowhard, and fires his newest reporter for failing to fawn over him. St. Ives goes to New York, where he lands a daily column and the close friendship of an assortment of crooks. Killingsworth goes in a less respectable direction, becoming the US ambassador to Yugoslavia. By the time the ambassador gets himself kidnapped, the only man who can save him is his former cub reporter. The kidnappers demand the release of a Slavic poet in exchange for the ambassador, and St. Ives goes behind the Iron Curtain to arrange the hand-off. To protect a trove of ugly Washington secrets, he’ll have to save the life of a universally disliked man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Procane Chronicle (The Philip St. Ives Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*A bungled hand-off leaves professional go-between Philip St. Ives suspected of murder in this thriller that inspired the Charles Bronson movie St. Ives.*

It’s three in the morning, and Philip St. Ives has come to the all-night Laundromat to meet a thief. His laundry bag isn’t carrying dirty clothing—it’s stuffed with $90,000 cash. But he finds his contact, Bobby Boykins, in no state to talk. Bobby has been beaten, strangled, and stuffed behind a washing machine; Philip is inspecting the corpse when the police find him. Standing in a Laundromat with a dead body and a sack full of cash, Philip learns, is a good way to get arrested. St. Ives is a go-between—a mediator between thieves and their victims—and he came to meet Bobby for the sake of a rich man who has lost his diary. If Philip can escape the Tenth Precinct, Bobby’s killer will come for him next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Highbinders (The Philip St. Ives Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*St. Ives goes to London on a job for the least trustworthy con artist he knows*

Philip St. Ives has only been in the pub a few minutes before he realizes his whiskey is drugged. Instantly sick, he’s vomiting on the sidewalk when the muggers appear. He fights as best he can in his drugged state, and only when he feels the handcuffs does he realize his assailants aren’t muggers—they’re cops. He wakes in a dingy cell to the knowledge that English Eddie Apex has pulled a fast one on him. English Eddie is not English, but talks with a British accent that once made him New York’s most refined con artist. In retirement and living in London, he had hired St. Ives—a professional mediator between crooks and their marks—to come to England to help him recover a stolen painting. The drugged whiskey won’t be the last surprise St. Ives gets in Blighty, and the police won’t be the only ones who try to cause him pain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Questions Asked (The Philip St. Ives Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*A rare book disappears—and so does the detective who was guarding it—in a novel by an author who is “without peer in American suspense” (Los Angeles Times).*

Philip St. Ives has no love for New York’s drafty, broken-down Adelphi Hotel, but he is in no mood to be evicted from it. His cash dwindling, he is happy to learn about a job that calls for his specific talents as a mediator between thieves and their victims. It sounds like the set-up to a bad joke: A thief, an insurance salesman, and the Library of Congress call Philip’s lawyer to ask about a stolen copy of Pliny’s _Historia Naturalis_. To find it, Philip will risk becoming history himself. The book was stolen on its way from the Library of Congress to California, and the detective guarding it vanished as well. Mired in snow-choked Washington, DC, St. Ives must arrange for a pair of ransoms to avoid becoming a victim of book collectors who value a nice first edition over an investigator’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Zero Option *



  






*The Cold War is going badly for President Reagan's administration. Support in Europe for the Soviet Union is on the rise, while acceptance of the new US intermediate range nuclear missiles is waning.*
Enter Roy Garret, a bright young NSA analyst with a plan. It goes into effect on the morning of 1 September 1983 when Korean Air Lines commercial passenger flight 007 takes off from Anchorage, Alaska, heading for Seoul. The airliner rendezvous with a US spy plane over the Bearing Sea, overflies a top secret Soviet submarine base and is then shot down off Sakhalin Island...
Or is it? No wreckage or bodies are recovered. And a radar tape that shows what really happened to KAL 007 has gone missing. On board the downed airliner were 269 souls, including one US Congressman with too many secrets.
Thirty years later, the missing radar tape falls into the hands of the daughter of a KAL 007 passenger and the son of the US spy plane commander. Determined to keep the facts hidden after all these years is New Mexico Governor Roy Garret, who is now contesting the US presidency.
What follows is a desperate chase across Russia to uncover the truth once and for all from beneath the snows of Siberia. Can two young idealists outwit the forces ranged against them, or will Uncle Sam and the Russian Bear sweep history under the carpet again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Death Trust (Vin Cooper Book 1)*



  






As shocking as today’s headlines, this internationally bestselling thriller plunges readers into the revelation of a terrifying conspiracy that begins with a sniper’s bullet on a routine patrol in Iraq…and leads all the way back to the White House–where the ultimate betrayal of trust is being played out….

Amid the dust, death, and chaos of Iraq, an American soldier on a routine patrol is killed by an unseen enemy. It’s a tragedy but not a crime–until it’s linked to the bizarre death of a decorated four-star general who happens to be the dead man’s father…and the son-in-law of history’s most feared and powerful U.S. vice president.

Major Vin Cooper of Air Force Special Investigations is the kind of loose cannon no commanding officer can completely control…or survive without. Cooper’s a man whose capacity to absorb grief is matched only by his ability to dish it out. And this case–which will be either his most important or his last–has plenty of both.

Scarred by battle and a recent divorce, Cooper answers to no one but his own tough-as-nails female general. She knows there’s no one as relentless, as insubordinate, and as effective in prying out the truth as Cooper–no matter where it leads or who it angers.

Reluctantly paired with Special Agent Anna Masters, Cooper begins his search at the scene of a suspicious crash at Ramstein Air Base in Germany. There they uncover a trail of inexplicable “accidental” deaths that leads from the war-torn streets of Baghdad to sex slavery in Latvia and a marriage that began in the White House Rose Garden and disintegrated into bitterness and infidelity. And with every step they take, Cooper and Masters come closer to the shocking truth about the biggest and most murderous lie of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Ghost Watch: A Vin Cooper Novel 4*



  






*Special Agent Vin Cooper is feeling reckless. He volunteers for the dumbest and most dangerous job going: personal security operations in Afghanistan protecting bent politicians.*

But when his principal is killed in a suicide bomb attack, Cooper is reassigned to a cushy job nursing a couple of needy African-American entertainers putting on a show for US military advisors at a secret base in Rwanda.
Or so he thinks.
Things go horribly wrong when their United Nations chopper is forced down in the Democratic Republic of Congo in the middle of an all-out firefight by opposing forces. The nightmare only intensifies when some of Cooper's people, including one of the entertainers, are captured.
While risking his life to rescue his principals, Cooper spies a US DoD advisor in the enemy encampment, which is awash with American weaponry. It seems that their forced landing in this inhospitable place was no accident...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Grand Biocentric Design: How Life Creates Reality*



  






*What if life isn't just a part of the universe . . . what if it determines the very structure of the universe itself?

The theory that blew your mind in Biocentrism and Beyond Biocentrism is back, with brand-new research revealing the startling truth about our existence.*

_What is consciousness? Why are we here? Where did it all come from--the laws of nature, the stars, the universe? _Humans have been asking these questions forever, but science hasn't succeeded in providing many answers--until now. In _The Grand Biocentric Design_, Robert Lanza, one of Time Magazine's "100 Most Influential People," is joined by theoretical physicist Matej Pavšic and astronomer Bob Berman to shed light on the big picture that has long eluded philosophers and scientists alike.

This engaging, mind-stretching exposition of how the history of physics has led us to Biocentrism--the idea that life creates reality-takes readers on a step-by-step adventure into the great science breakthroughs of the past centuries, from Newton to the weirdness of quantum theory, culminating in recent revelations that will challenge everything you think you know about our role in the universe.

This book offers the most complete explanation of the science behind Biocentrism to date, delving into the origins of the memorable principles introduced in previous books in this series, as well as introducing new principles that complete the theory. The authors dive deep into topics including consciousness, time, and the evidence that our observations-or even knowledge in our minds-can affect how physical objects behave.

_The Grand Biocentric Design_ is a one-of-a-kind,groundbreaking explanation of how the universe works, and an exploration of the science behind the astounding fact that time, space, and reality itself, all ultimately depend upon us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When Death Becomes Life: Notes from a Transplant Surgeon*



  






A gifted surgeon illuminates one of the most profound, awe-inspiring, and deeply affecting achievements of modern day medicine—the movement of organs between bodies—in this exceptional work of death and life that takes its place besides Atul Gawande’s _Complications,_ Siddhartha Mukherjee’s _The Emperor of All Maladies,_ and Jerome Groopman’s _How Doctors Think.
At the University of Wisconsin, Dr. Joshua Mezrich_ creates life from loss, transplanting organs from one body to another. In this intimate, profoundly moving work, he illuminates the extraordinary field of transplantation that enables this kind of miracle to happen every day.
_When Death Becomes Life_ is a thrilling look at how science advances on a grand scale to improve human lives. Mezrich examines more than one hundred years of remarkable medical breakthroughs, connecting this fascinating history with the inspiring and heartbreaking stories of his transplant patients. Combining gentle sensitivity with scientific clarity, Mezrich reflects on his calling as a doctor and introduces the modern pioneers who made transplantation a reality—maverick surgeons whose feats of imagination, bold vision, and daring risk taking generated techniques and practices that save millions of lives around the world.
Mezrich takes us inside the operating room and unlocks the wondrous process of transplant surgery, a delicate, intense ballet requiring precise timing, breathtaking skill, and at times, creative improvisation. In illuminating this work, Mezrich touches the essence of existence and what it means to be alive. Most physicians fight death, but in transplantation, doctors take from death. Mezrich shares his gratitude and awe for the privilege of being part of this transformative exchange as the dead give their last breath of life to the living. After all, the donors are his patients, too.
_When Death Becomes Life_ also engages in fascinating ethical and philosophical debates: How much risk should a healthy person be allowed to take to save someone she loves? Should a patient suffering from alcoholism receive a healthy liver? What defines death, and what role did organ transplantation play in that definition? The human story behind the most exceptional medicine of our time, Mezrich’s riveting book is a beautiful, poignant reminder that a life lost can also offer the hope of a new beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Earth Is Weeping: The Epic Story of the Indian Wars for the American West*



  






**Finalist for the Western Writers of America’s 2017 Spur Award in Best Western Historical Nonfiction

Bringing together a pageant of fascinating characters including Custer, Sherman, Grant, and a host of other military and political figures, as well as great native leaders such as Crazy Horse, Sitting Bull, Geronimo, and Red Cloud, *_The Earth is Weeping—_*lauded by Booklist as “a beautifully written work of understanding and compassion”—is the fullest account to date of how the West was won…and lost.*

With the end of the Civil War, the nation recommenced its expansion onto traditional Indian tribal lands, setting off a wide-ranging conflict that would last more than three decades. In an exploration of the wars and negotiations that destroyed tribal ways of life even as they made possible the emergence of the modern United States, Peter Cozzens gives us both sides in comprehensive and singularly intimate detail. He illuminates the encroachment experienced by the tribes and the tribal conflicts over whether to fight or make peace, and explores the squalid lives of soldiers posted to the frontier and the ethical quandaries faced by generals who often sympathized with their native enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sicily '43: The First Assault on Fortress Europe *



  






*A major new history of one of World War II’s most crucial campaigns—the first Allied attack on European soil—by the acclaimed author of Normandy ’44 and a rising star in military history*

On July 10, 1943, the largest amphibious invasion ever mounted took place, larger even than the Normandy invasion eleven months later: 160,000 American, British, and Canadian troops came ashore or were parachuted onto Sicily, signaling the start of the campaign to defeat Nazi Germany on European soil. Operation HUSKY, as it was known, was enormously complex, involving dramatic battles on land, in the air, and at sea. Yet, despite its paramount importance to ultimate Allied victory, and its drama, very little has been written about the 38-day Battle for Sicily.

Based on his own battlefield studies in Sicily and on much new research, James Holland’s _Sicily ’43_ offers a vital new perspective on a major turning point in World War II and a chronicle of a multi-pronged campaign in a uniquely diverse and contained geographical location. The characters involved—Generals George Patton and Bernard Montgomery among many—were as colorful as the air and naval battles and the fighting on the ground across the scorching plains and mountaintop of Sicily were brutal. But among Holland’s great skills is incorporating the experience of on-the-ground participants on all sides—from American privates Tom and Dee Bowles and Tuskegee fighter pilot Charlie Dryden to British major Hedley Verity and Canadian lieutenant Farley Mowat (later a celebrated author), to German and Italian participants such as Wilhelm Schmalz, brigade commander in the Hermann Göring Division, or Luftwaffe fighter pilot major Johannes “Macky” Steinhoff and to Italian combatants, civilians and mafiosi alike—which gives readers an intimate sense of what occurred in July and August 1943. 

Emphasizing the significance of Allied air superiority, Holland overturns conventional narratives that have criticized the Sicily campaign for the vacillations over the plan, the slowness of the Allied advance and that so many German and Italian soldiers escaped to the mainland; rather, he shows that clearing the island in 38 days against geographical challenges and fierce resistance was an impressive achievement. A powerful and dramatic account by a master military historian, _Sicily ’43_ fills a major gap in the narrative history of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Arnhem 1944: The Human Tragedy of the Bridge Too Far *



  






The airborne battle for the bridges across the Rhine at Arnhem ranks amongst the Second World Wars most famous actions inspiring innumerable books and the star-studded 1977 movie. This book, however, is unique: deeply moved, the author provides a fresh narrative and approach concentrating on the tragic stories of individual casualties.These men were killed at different junctures in the fighting, often requiring forensic analysis to ascertain their fates. Wider events contextualize the authors primary focus - effectively resurrecting casualties through describing their backgrounds, previous experience, and tragic effect on their families. In particular, the emotive and unresolved issue of the many still missing is explored.During the course of his research, the author made numerous trips to Arnhem and Oosterbeek, traveled miles around the UK, and spent countless hours communicating with the relatives of casualties achieving their enthusiastic support. This detailed work, conducted sensitively and with dignity, ensures that these moving stories are now recorded for posterity.Included are the stories of Private Albert Willingham, who sacrificed his life to save civilians; Major Frank Tate, machine-gunned against the backdrop of blazing buildings around Arnhem Bridge; family man Sergeant George Thomas, whose antitank gun is displayed today outside the Airborne Museum Hartenstein, and Squadron Leader John Gilliard DFC, father of a baby son who perished flying his Stirling through a hail of shot and shell during an essential re-supply drop. Is Private Gilbert Anderson, who remains missing, actually buried as an unknown, the author asks? Representing the Poles is Lance-Corporal Czeslaw Gajewnik, who drowned whilst escaping the hell of Oosterbeek, and accounts by Dutch civilians emphasize the shared suffering sharply focussed by the tragedy of Luuk Buist, killed protecting his family. The sensitivity still surrounding German casualties is also explained.This raw, personal, side of war, the hopes and fears of ordinary men thrust into extraordinary circumstances, is both deeply moving and revealing: no longer are these just names carved on headstones or memorials in a distant land. Through this thorough investigative work, supported by those who remember them, the casualties live again, their silent voices heard through friends, relatives, comrades and unpublished letters.So, let us return to the fateful autumn of 1944, and meet those fighting in the skies, on the landing grounds, in the streets and woods of Oosterbeek, and on the bridge too far at Arnhem.Now, the casualties can tell their own stories as we join this remarkable journey of discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Starstruck: Sci-fi fantasy humor (Starstruck Saga Book 1) *



  






*She could barely look after herself. Now, she's looking after the entire planet.*

After an incident with a hot-air balloon causes college-dropout Sally Webber to lose her job, she sets off to find direction in her life. Crashing into a teleporting alien, however, is not on her to-do list.

Now she’s on the run from TV-drama-loving aliens, and things are just getting started. Zander won’t stop reeling her into life-or-death situations to save her planet, as he waits for his laser-wielding sister to search the universe for him. Though Sally isn’t quite sure if he wants to save Earth from annihilation, or just quell his curiosity of all things human.

Sally has to find lost alien emissaries, as well as a job, and stop the planet from getting incinerated in the process. But with Zander as her roommate, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Five Senses Set: Mirror of Destiny, The Scent of Magic, and Wind in the Stone*



  






*Adventurous maidens and sinister mages clash in these magical tales by a World Fantasy Lifetime Achievement Award winner and “one of the all-time masters” (Peter Straub).*

Three different young women, each endowed with extraordinary abilities, pit their powers against warriors, wizards, and royal intrigue to preserve their worlds and stem the tide of evil.

_Mirror of Destiny_: Transformed by a powerful talisman, the orphaned apprentice Twilla defies her king—and escapes her fate as an unwilling bride—in favor of joining a crusade to rescue the vanquished of an ancient magical war and help save the destiny of a disputed land.

_The Scent of Magic_: An orphaned child and captive scullery maid, young Willadene’s uncanny ability to smell the magic of the natural world delivers her from servitude—to the highest circles of the Ducal court. But depravity and corruption infest the castle, and the power that has been her fortune now draws her into a maelstrom of evil.

_Wind in the Stone_: An infant girl, abandoned after her mother’s death and raised to young womanhood by the strange denizens of the Forest, discovers the wondrous earth magic she wields. Now, Sulerna must confront the brutal sorcerer who enslaved her homeland—and battle an enemy who is both her bane and blood: the twin brother she lost to darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Complete Marked Series: An Epic Fantasy Boxed Set (The Marked Series) *



  






The Chisanta are an elite sect of scholars and warriors, gifted with supernatural abilities. Though they are all branded with the same ancient mark upon their necks, they are divided into two opposing factions. For centuries, the two halves have grown increasingly hostile. It seems war is on the horizon.
But an outside threat will force the Chisanta to reunite. Reluctantly, a group of former friends band together, desperate to save the people of Trinitas from an unprecedented evil.
*Yarrow* is a scholar of ancient prophecy.
*Bray *is a law-woman with a chip on her shoulder.
*Ko-Jin* is the greatest fighter of his generation.
*Peer* is a farm-boy turned enforcer.
*Chae-Na *is a princess scrambling to save her people.
And *Arlow *just wants a stiff drink.
None of them are ready to face their fears, but destiny waits for no one.
*___*
*The Complete Marked Series includes:*
Division of the Marked
Elevation of the Marked
Lamentation of the Marked
Resolution of the Marked


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Legends of Camber of Culdi Trilogy: Camber of Culdi, Saint Camber, and Camber the Heretic*



  






*Three fantasy novels of intrigue, betrayal, and magic in medieval Gwynedd by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Deryni series—bonus story also included.*

_Camber of Culdi_: Long before Camber was revered as a saint, he was a Deryni noble, one of the most respected of the magical race whose arcane skills set them apart from ordinary humans in the kingdom of Gwynedd. Now, the land suffers under the tyranny of King Imre, whose savage oppression of the human population weighs heavily on Camber’s heart—a heart that is about to be shattered by a tragic loss that will lead him to confront the usurpers whose dark magic haunts the realm.

_Saint Camber_: The yoke of tyranny has finally been lifted in Gwynedd, but Camber’s job remains unfinished. The dangerous remnants of a conquered enemy still mass at the borders, and the new ruler is desperately unhappy wearing the crown. With the stability of a fragile kingdom at stake, its greatest champion must make the ultimate sacrifice: Camber of Culdi must cease to exist.

_Camber the Heretic_: The king’s heir is a mere boy of twelve, and the malevolent regents who will rule until young Alroy comes of age are determined to eliminate all Deryni. Suddenly, the future of Gwynedd hangs in the balance, and Camber—once adored as a saint, but now reviled as a heretic—must find a way to protect his people before everything and everyone he loves is destroyed in the all-consuming flames of intolerance and hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Christmas Walk Caper: A Mac and Millie Mystery (Mac and Millie Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Add 'Catch a killer’ to your Christmas to-do list!*
*Meet Mac, a retired hero cop with writer’s block and a penchant for trouble. What holiday hijinks will he get himself into?*
Probably a murder investigation.
*Meet Millie, a local banker and former college athlete who may have a trick or two up her sleeve. What Christmas conundrum will she be brought in to solve?*
Again, a murder mystery.
In this delightful cozy mystery set in downtown Geneva, Illinois, our sarcastic and savvy sleuths will seek justice for the untimely death of the owner of the beloved and charming retail mansion: The Tiny Wanderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ellie O'Conner Mystery Thriller Series: Books 1-4 *



  






*BROKEN STERN*
Fresh off a dynamic career with the CIA, Ellie finally returns home to Southwest Florida to catch up on years lost to the wind. But when news of a horrifying murder shocks her sleepy fishing community, she’s compelled by a deep sense of justice to help track down the killer. And when an old friend offers her a chance to do it from behind a badge, she goes all in. Ellie’s investigation gets off to a rapid start, leading her into a hidden underworld of drugs, murder, and lies, where she quickly discovers that some of the locals may not have the cleanest of hands. Meanwhile, as deep pain continues to linger from the recent death of her father and a gaping hole left by a previous mission gone terribly wrong, Ellie discovers that it’s not so easy to outrun your past.
*SHALLOW BREEZE*
When a plane loaded with illegal drugs crashes into an iconic pier, the locals begin to wonder if any other secrets are about to fall out of the sky. After going to Tampa to search out a possible link between Hawkwing Enterprises and the dead body of a young boy, Ellie suddenly becomes entangled with an elusive drug lord and the former Navy SEAL working with him. On Pine Island, a local and beloved business owner is blackmailed into moving cargo that goes against everything he believes in, bringing his world crashing down around him as he begins to live a sinister lie.
*BITTER TIDE*
When local Matlacha artist Jean Oglesby confides to Ellie that her son may be in some trouble, Ellie steps in to help and is sent down a winding trail that leads her into deep and unexpected waters. A Category 4 hurricane has Pine Island in its crosshairs, and as the winds whip the mainland, it forces Ellie to make a choice: flee for safety or stay and hunt down the weapons smugglers that have kidnapped and tortured an innocent man. And when a friend from the past suddenly appears with unexpected news, she begins to wonder if the truth is even out there and if she will be forced to finally bend the rules.
*VACANT SHORE*
Ellie has encountered setback after setback, and this time is no different. When a former adversary comes back for revenge, Ellie discovers the crosshairs cover more than she ever could have imagined and locks her into a deadly battle that has already claimed far too many innocent lives. As she gets ever closer to unmasking the lies running rampant over her community, Ellie finds corruption at the highest levels of government, forcing her to reexamine everything she knew to be true. In this nail-biting conclusion to an investigation that began in Broken Stern, Ellie’s pursuit of justice takes her to the very threshold of death’s door, and what she finds leading up to it is nothing short of terrifying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Desire Lines: A Novel *



  






*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Orphan Train comes a novel about friendship and the memories that haunt us.*
On the night of her high school graduation, Kathryn Campbell sits around a bonfire with her four closest friends, including the beautiful but erratic Jennifer. “I’ll be fine,” Jennifer says, as she walks away from the dying embers and towards the darkness of the woods. She never came back.
Ten years after Jennifer’s unexplained disappearance, Kathryn is a grad-school dropout living in Virginia, stuck in a dead-end writing job and marriage. She has few close friends; most people have learned not to depend on her. When she decides to leave her husband, she ships her boxes to her mother’s house in Bangor, Maine. She has nowhere else to go.
When Kathryn returns home, her former classmates are preparing for their ten-year reunion. Old questions about graduation night surface. Jennifer begins to dominate Kathryn’s life, just as she did in high school. Enigmatic and troubled, Jennifer had always depended on Kathryn’s devotion and asked for sacrifices. A decade after Jennifer walked into the woods alone, Kathryn decides that she must follow her friend’s lead, one last time.
Involving herself in the daily rhythms of small-town life, Kathryn begins an investigation into her past. She renews contacts with old friends and teachers, using her skills as a journalist to reconstruct the life that she and Jennifer shared. Kathryn knows that she must examine what she knew about her friend, and what she didn’t. She must decide what she is willing to risk to know the truth. She must decide what her own future is worth. With nothing left to lose, she is determined to answer one simple question: What ever happened to Jennifer Pelletier?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*She Rides Shotgun: A Novel*



  






*WINNER OF A 2018 EDGAR AWARD FOR BEST DEBUT NOVEL
WINNER OF AN ALEX AWARD FROM THE ALA
NAMED A BEST BOOK OF 2017 BY* *St. Louis Post-Dispatch • Booklist
A propulsive, gritty novel about a girl marked for death who must fight and steal to stay alive, learning from the most frightening man she knows—her father.*
Eleven-year-old Polly McClusky is shy, too old for the teddy bear she carries with her everywhere, when she is unexpectedly reunited with her father, Nate, fresh out of jail and driving a stolen car. He takes her from the front of her school into a world of robbery, violence, and the constant threat of death. And he does it to save her life.
Nate made dangerous enemies in prison—a gang called Aryan Steel has put out a bounty on his head, counting on its members on the outside to finish him off. They’ve already murdered his ex-wife, Polly’s mother. And Polly is their next target.
Nate and Polly’s lives soon become a series of narrow misses, of evading the bad guys and the police, of sleepless nights in motels. Out on the lam, Polly is forced to grow up early: with barely any time to mourn her mother, she must learn how to take a punch and pull off a drug-house heist. She finds herself transforming from a shy little girl into a true fighter. Nate, in turn, learns what it’s like to love fiercely and unconditionally—a love he’s never quite felt before. But can their powerful bond transcend the dangerous existence he’s carved out for them? Will they ever be able to live an honest life, free of fear?
_She Rides Shotgun_ is a gripping and emotionally wrenching novel that upends even our most long-held expectations about heroes, villains, and victims. Nate takes Polly to save her life, but in the end it may very well be Polly who saves him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Relics (The Harker Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*To find the truth, one must first uncover the lies...*
When a Catholic priest hangs himself at the Pope’s inauguration in St. Peter’s Square, his friend, *Professor Alex Harker*, is dragged into a secret war. 
The suicide sets into motion a timetable of terrifying events that will irrevocably change the world as we know it. With the clock ticking, pursued by a deadly assassin, Harker must track down and decipher pieces of a puzzle laid down by the dead priest.
Harker finds himself in an epic battle – one that has been playing out on the fringes of society since the birth of Christ. It threatens to reveal a truth so shocking that it could enslave and transform mankind's destiny forever.
*A rip-roaring crypto-thriller fuller of twists and action, perfect for readers of Dan Brown, Scott Mariani and Chris Kuzneski.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The 4th Secret (The Harker Chronicles Book 2) *



  






*The Magi return…*
When a brutal attack leaves a priest close to death and screaming of dark prophecies, *Professor Alex Harker* once again finds himself pulled into the shadowy world of the Magi.
On dubious pretenses, Harker must join a desperate search for the missing child he has sworn to protect.
But as he edges closer to the truth, he realises the child’s importance pales in significance to the cataclysmic events unfolding around him. When reality and prophecy start to merge, and nations begin to crumble, Harker knows the future of the planet is in his hands.
Its salvation lies in the discovery of one thing: *The 4th Secret*.
*A heart-stopping rollercoaster that won’t let go, R.D. Shah’s brilliant thriller is perfect for fans of Dan Brown, Scott Mariani and Chris Kuzneski.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Learning from the Germans: Race and the Memory of Evil*



  






*As an increasingly polarized America fights over the legacy of racism, Susan Neiman, author of the contemporary philosophical classic Evil in Modern Thought, asks what we can learn from the Germans about confronting the evils of the past*

In the wake of white nationalist attacks, the ongoing debate over reparations, and the controversy surrounding Confederate monuments and the contested memories they evoke, Susan Neiman’s _Learning from the Germans_ delivers an urgently needed perspective on how a country can come to terms with its historical wrongdoings. Neiman is a white woman who came of age in the civil rights–era South and a Jewish woman who has spent much of her adult life in Berlin. Working from this unique perspective, she combines philosophical reflection, personal stories, and interviews with both Americans and Germans who are grappling with the evils of their own national histories.

Through discussions with Germans, including Jan Philipp Reemtsma, who created the breakthrough _Crimes of the Wehrmacht_ exhibit, and Friedrich Schorlemmer, the East German dissident preacher, Neiman tells the story of the long and difficult path Germans faced in their effort to atone for the crimes of the Holocaust. In the United States, she interviews James Meredith about his battle for equality in Mississippi and Bryan Stevenson about his monument to the victims of lynching, as well as lesser-known social justice activists in the South, to provide a compelling picture of the work contemporary Americans are doing to confront our violent history. In clear and gripping prose, Neiman urges us to consider the nuanced forms that evil can assume, so that we can recognize and avoid them in the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Templars and the Shroud of Christ: A Priceless Relic in the Dawn of the Christian Era and the Men Who Swore to Protect It *



  






*The most powerful military religious order of the Middle Ages and their sacred treasure.*

For a certain period in history, the Knights Templar—the most powerful military religious order of the Middle Ages—secretly guarded the Shroud of Turin. Worshipped in a relentlessly secret manner, and known in its intimate nature by only a handful of the order’s officials, the swathe of fabric was kept in the central treasury of the Knights Templar, who were known for their expertise in the field of relics. The precious cloth’s history and whereabouts were known only to the highest dignitaries of the secretive order. In an era of widespread doctrinal confusion in much of the Church, the Templars considered the Shroud to be a powerful antidote against the proliferation of heresies.

Easy to read and thoroughly researched, this book tracks the Templars from their inception as warrior-monks protecting religious pilgrims to the later fascination with their secret rituals and incredible wealth, which ultimately led to their dissolution and the seizing of their assets. Following the Shroud’s pathway through the Middle Ages, Vatican historian Barbara Frale has gone back in time, to the dawn of the Christian era, to provide a new perspective on the controversial relic. The author also includes several photos of the Shroud itself that reveal in startling detail a human face, mysterious writing, and marks of a crucifixion that many have claimed identify it as the true burial shroud of Jesus of Nazareth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Confederacy's Last Hurrah: Spring Hill, Franklin, and Nashville*



  






*The rise of Civil War general John Bell Hood, his command of the Confederate Army of Tennessee, and the decisions that led to its downfall.*

Though he barely escaped expulsion from West Point, John Bell Hood quickly rose through the ranks of the Confederate army. With bold leadership in the battles of Gaines’ Mill and Antietam, Hood won favor with Confederate president Jefferson Davis. But his fortunes in war took a tragic turn when he assumed command of the Confederate Army of Tennessee.

After the fall of Atlanta, Hood marched his troops north in an attempt to draw Union army general William T. Sherman from his devastating “March to the Sea.” But the ploy proved ruinous for the South. While Sherman was undeterred from his scorched-earth campaign, Hood and his troops charged headlong into catastrophe.

In this compelling account, Wiley Sword illustrates the poor command decisions and reckless pride that made a disaster of the Army of Tennessee’s final campaign. From Spring Hill, where they squandered an early advantage, Hood and his troops launched an ill-fated attack on the neighboring town of Franklin. The disastrous battle came to be known as the “Gettysburg of the West.” But worse was to come as Hood pressed on to Nashville, where his battered troops suffered the worst defeat of the entire war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great War Illustrated - 1918: Archive and Colour Photographs of WWI *



  






The final book in a series of five titles which graphically cover each year of the war. Countless thousands of pictures were taken by photographers on all sides during the First World War. These pictures appeared in the magazines, journals and newspapers of the time. Some illustrations went on to become part of postwar archives and have appeared, and continue to appear, in present-day publications and TV documentary programs - many did not. The Great War Illustrated series, beginning with the year 1914, includes in its pages many rarely seen images with individual numbers allocated, and subsequently they will be lodged with the Taylor Library Archive for use by editors and authors.While some of the images in The Great War Illustrated 1918 will be familiar, many will be seen for the first time by a new generation interested in the months that changed the world for ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.

*Operation Kronstadt: The True Story of Honor, Espionage, and the Rescue of Britain's Greatest Spy, The Man with a Hundred Faces *



  






*An MI6 officer’s account of a heart-pounding mission to rescue a spy trapped in Russia, “as exciting as anything found in fiction” (Daily Mail).*

Paul Dukes, a thirty-year-old concert pianist, was a master of disguise—dubbed ‘The Man with a Hundred Faces’—and an English spy in Russia. As the First World War was drawing to a close, and as the revolutionaries sought to consolidate their newfound power, Dukes was cut off in Petrograd after infiltrating the Bolshevik Government and stealing top-secret information. With the government in London desperately in need of the documents in Dukes’s possession, and the Bolshevik secret police closing in, a seemingly suicidal plan was hatched to rescue him.

Young naval lieutenant Gus Agar and his handpicked team of seven men boarded plywood boats—the fastest naval vessels in existence, most armed with only two machine guns and a single torpedo. They set out for the island fortress of Kronstadt, the most well-defended naval target in Russia—and into the jaws of the Soviet police.

Written by a former MI6 officer, _Operation Kronstadt_ tells the full story, making for an extraordinarily gripping nonfiction thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Long Range Desert Group, 1940–1945: Providence Their Guide*



  






*“A very engaging and fine tribute to a small band of men whose impact on the North African campaign in particular was quite immense.” —Pegasus Archive*

This splendid record takes the reader behind enemy lines not only in North Africa but in Italy, the Aegean and the Balkans. The author, who commanded the LRDG, paints a vivid picture of the unit’s colorful characters: for example, Ralph Bagnold who put to good use the knowledge he gained from his pre-war desert travels.

The LRDG was truly international with New Zealanders and Rhodesians playing key roles. This classic book won acclaim from the critics on its first publication by virtue of the author’s unique knowledge, experience and narrative skills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Heroes All: Airmen of Different Nationalities Tell Their Stories of Service in the Second World War*



  






*This WWII history shares the personal stories of frontline airmen from all sides of the conflict gathered through original interviews.*

Aviation historian Steve Bond has spent years interviewing veterans of World War II. He recorded the stories of former airmen and crewmembers who shared the same pieces of sky at the same time. The project brought together British and German, German and Russian, British and Italian, American and German—sometimes literally.

In Heroes All, Bond presents the stories of these veterans—some of whom are household names—with annotations and overviews providing historical context. This is not a book about the rights and wrongs of war, nor the strategies of the military commanders. It is about the experiences and feelings of those on the front line.

This volume includes stories and recollections from veterans of the Air Transport Auxiliary, British Army, Fleet Air Arm, Italian air force, Luftwaffe, Royal Air Force, Royal Canadian Air Force and Navy, Soviet air force, US Army, US Army Air Force, US Navy, and other groupings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Altered Starscape: Andromedan Dark: Book One*



  






_*Galaxies collide in a thrilling new series from bestselling author Ian Douglas, as the last humans in the universe face off against a new threat*_
2162. Thirty-eight years after first contact, Lord Commander Grayson St. Clair leads the _Tellus Ad Astra_ on an unprecedented expedition to the Galactic Core, carrying more than a million scientists, diplomats, soldiers, and AIs. Despite his reservations about their alien hosts, St. Clair is deeply committed to his people—especially after they're sucked into a black hole and spat out four billion years in the future.
Civilizations have risen and fallen. The Andromeda Galaxy is drifting into the Milky Way. And Earth is most certainly a distant memory. All that matters now is survival. But as the ship's Marines search for allies amid ancient ruins and strange new planetary structures, St. Clair must wrap his mind around an enemy capable of harnessing a weapon of incomprehensible power: space itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sailing to Byzantium: Six Novellas*



  






*Six science fiction novellas by the author hailed as “a master” by Robert Jordan—including two Nebula Award winners and two finalists.*
Robert Silverberg’s novellas open the door to new worlds: In “Born with the Dead,” a woman wills her body to be “rekindled” after death, allowing her to walk among the living, while her husband is left in the impossible position of accepting her death when he can still see her. In the Nebula Award–nominated story “Homefaring,” the time-traveling narrator finds himself trapped in the consciousness of a lobsterlike creature of the far future, leading him to reflect on what it means to be human. And in the collection’s Nebula Award–winning title story, the Earth of the fiftieth century is a place where time is elusive and fluid, and young citizens live as tourists in ancient cities. “When Silverberg is at the top of his form, no one is better,” says George R. R. Martin. Also including Nebula Award finalist “The Secret Sharer,” as well as “Thomas the Proclaimer” and “We Are for the Dark," this collection offers an engrossing exploration of the work of this Grand Master, hailed by the _New York Times Book Review_ as “the John Updike of science fiction.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Revelations Cycle Boxed Set: Books 1-4 (The Revelations Cycle Book 13)*



  






It’s the Twenty-Second Century. The galaxy has opened up to humanity as a hyperactive beehive of stargates and new technologies, and we suddenly find ourselves in a vast playground of different races, environments, and cultures. There’s just one catch: we are pretty much at the bottom of the food chain.

Enter the Four Horsemen universe, where only a willingness to fight and die for money separates Humans from the majority of the other races. This boxed set contains the first four books of The Revelations Cycle, detailing each of the four "Horsemen" mercenary companies--who they are and what they do--while weaving together the story line that will continue on into the Omega War books (and beyond).

Follow along as the Four Horsemen work to kill aliens. It's no longer just to get paid, though...now it's personal!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Earth Lost (Earthrise Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  






Earth burns.

We call them the scum. They came from deep space. Creatures of claws and endless malice, they ravage the world.

As the war flares, as cities crumble, Private Marco Emery and his platoon blast into space. They won one battle on Earth. Their next battle must be fought in the darkness.

The scum will not rest until the last human is dead. Marco and his friends must defeat them. They must win. Or Earth will fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cherry Drop (Abner Fortis, ISMC Book 1) *



  






*The ISMC Wants You!*

Abner Fortis joined the International Space Marine Corps for two reasons: to escape a life of drudgery building biodomes for his father’s company and to pay off several billion credits in student loans, which the ISMC promised to do.

Every Space Marine starts out as a cherry, though, and Abner is no different. When he makes his first combat drop, or cherry drop, he’s a know-nothing second lieutenant added to the mission roster as an afterthought.

The Space Marines are tasked to support the Galactic Resource Conglomerate (GRC) while they test a revolution in military technology: Precision Crafted Soldiers (PCS). All the Space Marines have to do is kill bugs. Even when a tragic accident leaves Fortis in command, the mission is still an easy breather.

When the Space Marines discover proof of a long-buried betrayal, though, friends become enemies, and their mission goes awry. Does Fortis have what it takes to lead the Space Marines to survival in the face of overwhelming odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Monster Burger: A zombie horror comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here. *




  






One loser, one karate-chopping bombshell, and one talking cockroach stand between YOU and the zombie apocalypse.

It's business as usual at the 24/7 Demon Mart. Well, not exactly. The beer cave is still the portal to hell, but things haven't been quite right since a handful of vengeful beasts from beyond nearly destroyed the store in their bid to unleash hell on earth.

Demon Mart has a serious pest problem. Shoddy construction has compromised the gate. Even the neighborhood is in flux, now that the Monster Burger across the street has a snooty new owner with a personal beef against the Demon Mart staff.

And Lloyd Wallace, one-time world-saving hero, is too scared to leave his house. He's had a bit of trouble dealing with the fact that zombies are real (and a valued part of the Demon Mart team), blood-thirsty hell beasts are real, and that his boss is the devil. His guardian angel—who lives in a Magic 8-Ball—has had to resort to extreme measures to get Lloyd to leave the safety of his childhood bedroom, show up for work, and keep the promises he made to God.

When the store's living dead staff get restless, and human customers start shuffling around, absolutely starving, ready to eat anything they can get their hands on, it's clear 24/7 Demon Mart has a big problem. It's ground zero for the zombie apocalypse.

It's up to DeeDee, Lloyd, and Kevin to save the day—again. But Lloyd will have to conquer his crippling fear long enough to do his job. Can he man up and become a world-saving hero? Or, will he remain a couch-surfing zero? If they fail, Columbus, Ohio, could quickly turn into Zombie, Ohio. The fate of the world is on the line. What could go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Matt Bannister: Books 1-9*



  






*A BREWING STORM THAT RUNS DEEPER THAN PRIDE OR HONOR…*

Fifteen years ago, the young Matthew Bannister ran away from the town of Willow Falls. Now famed U.S. Deputy Marshal Matt Bannister is coming home to reconcile with his family. He quickly realizes that old feuds unsettled never die and he must come face to face with his painful past.
Matt is a fighter, a killer and a tough man who isn’t afraid to stand his ground against anyone. Across the Oregon mountains he encounters religious prosecution, murder, kidnapping and lies – but he also experiences love, family, justice and the power of prayer.
*“The story is about redemption, lies made right, secrets uncovered, families coming together and faith in God renewed.”*
_Matt Bannister: Books 1-9 includes – Willow Falls, Sweethome, Bella's Dance Hall, The Wolves of Windsor Ridge, The Eckman Exception, Prairieville, Return to Willow Falls, Ballenger and Blood Vengeance._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beloved (Vintage International)*



  






*Staring unflinchingly into the abyss of slavery, this spellbinding New York Times bestseller transforms history into a story as powerful as Exodus and as intimate as a lullaby.*

Sethe, its protagonist, was born a slave and escaped to Ohio, but eighteen years later she is still not free. She has too many memories of Sweet Home, the beautiful farm where so many hideous things happened. And Sethe’s new home is haunted by the ghost of her baby, who died nameless and whose tombstone is engraved with a single word: Beloved. Filled with bitter poetry and suspense as taut as a rope, _Beloved _is a towering achievement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To Kill A Warlock: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (Dulcie O'Neil Book 1) *



  






*The murder of a dark arts warlock.
A shape-shifting, ravenous creature on the loose.
A devilishly handsome stranger sent to investigate.

Sometimes working law enforcement for the Netherworld is a real...*

_First in the #1 bestselling paranormal romance series!_

Dulcie O’Neil is a fairy. And not the type to frolic in gardens. She’s a Regulator—a law-enforcement agent who monitors the creatures of the Netherworld to keep them from wreaking havoc in the mortal world.

When a warlock is murdered and Dulcie was the last person to see him alive, she must uncover the truth before she’s either deported back to the Netherworld, or she becomes the next victim.

Enter Knight Vander, a sinfully attractive investigator sent from the Netherworld to work the case with Dulcie.

Between battling her attraction to her self-appointed partner, keeping a sadomasochistic demon in check, and fending off the advances of a sexy and powerful vampire, Dulcie’s got her hands full.

As the body count increases, Dulcie finds herself battling dark magic, reconnoitering in S&M clubs, and suffering the greatest of all betrayals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Tale of Two Goblins: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (Dulcie O'Neil Book 2) *



  






*A Dreamstalker—a creature that stalks and kills its victims in sleep.
A fairy in law enforcement determined to stop him.
A potions smuggler who possesses something she wants.
A vampire with his own agenda.
And a partner who couldn’t possibly be sexier or more frustrating.*

Dulcie O’Neil is a fairy working in law enforcement for the Netherworld. When Knight Vander approaches her with a case regarding comatose victims, she agrees to help him, imagining the most difficult part will be combating her attraction to him. But, what Dulcie isn’t betting on is the fact that the case becomes personal when she learns all the victims are somehow linked to her.

When her best friend falls victim to the Dreamstalker, Dulcie must do everything in her power to ensure her friend’s survival, including associating with criminals and accepting the fact that desperate times do definitely call for desperate measures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Killer's Mind (Zoe Bentley Mystery Book 1) *



  






*The New York Times and Washington Post bestselling serial-killer thriller that will leave you wondering, is the past really in the past?*
Three Chicago women have been found strangled, embalmed, and posed as if still alive. Doubting the findings of the local PD’s profiler, The FBI calls on forensic psychologist Zoe Bentley to investigate.
Zoe quickly gets off on the wrong foot with her new partner, Special Agent Tatum Gray. Zoe’s a hunter, intense and focused; Tatum’s a smug maverick with little respect for the rules. Together, they must descend into a serial killer’s psyche and untangle his twisted fantasies, or more women will die. But when the contents of three inconspicuous envelopes reveal a chilling connection to gruesome murders from Zoe’s childhood, suddenly the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pumpkins in Paradise (A Tj Jensen Mystery Book 1)*



  






Between volunteering for the annual pumpkin festival and coaching her girls to the state soccer finals, high school teacher Tj Jensen finds her good friend Zachary Collins dead in his favorite chair.

When the handsome new deputy closes the case without so much as a “why” or “how,” Tj turns her attention from chili cook-offs and pumpkin carving to complex puzzles, prophetic riddles, and a decades-old secret she seems destined to unravel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Final Girls: A Novel*



  






*THE NATIONAL AND INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

“If you liked Gone Girl, you’ll like this.”—Stephen King*

Ten years ago, six friends went on vacation. One made it out alive….

In that instant, college student Quincy Carpenter became a member of a very exclusive club—a group of survivors the press dubbed “The Final Girls”: Lisa, who lost nine sorority sisters to a college dropout's knife; Sam, who endured the Sack Man during her shift at the Nightlight Inn; and now Quincy, who ran bleeding through the woods to escape the massacre at Pine Cottage. Despite the media's attempts, the three girls have never met.

Now, Quincy is doing well—maybe even great, thanks to her Xanax prescription. She has a caring almost-fiancé; a popular baking blog; a beautiful apartment; and a therapeutic presence in Coop, the police officer who saved her life. Her mind won’t let her recall the events of that night; the past is in the past…until the first Final Girl is found dead in her bathtub and the second Final Girl appears on Quincy's doorstep.

Blowing through Quincy's life like a hurricane, Sam seems intent on making her relive the trauma of her ordeal. When disturbing details about Lisa's death emerge, Quincy desperately tries to unravel Sam's truths from her lies while evading both the police and bloodthirsty reporters. Quincy knows that in order to survive she _has to_ remember what really happened at Pine Cottage.

Because the only thing worse than being a Final Girl is being a dead one.

*WINNER OF THE 2018 INTERNATIONAL THRILLER WRITERS AWARD FOR BEST HARDCOVER NOVEL*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mercy Harbor Thriller Collection: A Mercy Harbor Thriller: Complete Series Included *



  






If you love twisty, thrillers with heart, you'll love the _*Mercy Harbor Thriller Series*_, now available for the first time in a box set collection. Get *complete series* *of all 4 books* including:
*The River Girls, Book One:* Eden Winthrop is still haunted by her sister's death when a young woman arrives at the Mercy Harbor Shelter asking for help. When the girl goes missing, and bodies start turning up in the nearby Willow River, Eden becomes entangled in a fight to stop a twisted serial killer and save her young niece's life.
*Girl Eight, Book Two: *A ruthless serial killer, who has evaded detection for over a decade, is once again preying on Willow Bay’s most vulnerable women. Can the unlikely killer be stopped in time to save Girl Eight?
*Catch the Girl, Book Three:* A troubled young woman seeks refuge within an isolated Florida commune. After two of her friends go missing, she suspects the peaceful community hides a deadly secret, and soon realizes that she has become the target of a heartless killer.
*Girls Who Lie, Book Four: *As a brutal killer stalks the women of Willow Bay, an ambitious young reporter uncovers disturbing clues to the killer’s identity, she becomes the unwilling subject of her own deadly story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The President's Daughter: A Thriller*



  






*All Presidents have nightmares. This one is about to come true.*

A rocket ride of a thriller—the #1 _New York Times _bestselling blockbuster by President Bill Clinton and James Patterson, “the dream team” (Lee Child).

_Every detail is accurate—_
because one of the authors is President Bill Clinton.
_The drama and action never stop—_
because the other author is James Patterson.

Matthew Keating, a one-time Navy SEAL_—_and a past president_—_has always defended his family as staunchly as he has his country. Now those defenses are under attack.

A madman abducts Keating’s teenage daughter, Melanie—turning every parent’s deepest fear into a matter of national security. As the world watches in real time, Keating embarks on a one-man special-ops mission that tests his strengths: as a leader, a warrior, and a father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Last Straw (Harry Starke Genesis Book 5) *



  






Cassie Morgan was just 17 years old when she died at the hands of a sadistic killer.
Homicide Detective Harry Starke caught the case and he knew right from the beginning that it was going to be a bad one, and he was right. Too many clues, too many suspects, too many bodies and a police chief more interested in his career than justice for the victims. For Harry, it was the last straw, and it had been a long time coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Farm in the Green Mountains (NYRB Classics) *



  






*The charming, return-to-the-land memoir of a refugee family who flees Nazi Germany and finds their true home in the backwoods of rural Vermont*

Alice and Carl Zuckmayer lived at the center of Weimar-era Berlin. She was a former actor turned medical student, he was a playwright, and their circle of friends included Stefan Zweig, Alma Mahler, and Bertolt Brecht. But then the Nazis took over, and Carl’s most recent success—a play satirizing German militarism—impressed them in all the wrong ways. The couple and their two daughters were forced to flee, first to Austria, then to Switzerland, and finally to the United States. Los Angeles didn’t suit them, neither did New York, but a chance stroll in the Vermont woods led them to Backwoods Farm and the eighteenth-century farmhouse where they would spend the next five years.

In Europe, the Zuckmayers were accustomed to servants; in Vermont, they found themselves building chicken coops, refereeing fights between fractious ducks, and caring for temperamental water pipes “like babies.” But in spite of the endless work and the brutal, depressing winters, Alice found that in America she had at last discovered her “native land.” This generous, surprising, and witty memoir, a best seller in postwar Germany, has all the charm of an unlikely romantic comedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Paladins: A Social History of the R.A.F. up to World War II*



  






*In the summer of 1940 Britain faced one of its sternest tests; the Battle of Britain pitted the might of the German Luftwaffe against the determination of the British Royal Air Force.*

_How was the air force of this small island nation able to repel wave after wave of Nazi planes? How had the RAF developed during the interwar years? And who exactly were ‘the few’ to whom we owe so much?_

*An engrossing history of the origins and development of the RAF from before the First World War to the lead up of the Second.*

This book is ideal for fans of John Nichol, James Bradley and Alasdair Cross.

John James provides fascinating insight into the RAF as it encountered its greatest ever challenge. Drawing upon a wealth of new evidence about its organisation, strategy and preparedness, James presents a startingly new approach that reassesses many of the myths and legends that surround the history of the RAF in the years before World War Two.

_The Paladins_ charts the progression of British military aviation from its very earliest years emerging from lessons learned from observation balloons moving on to biplanes with handguns and grenades as weapons through to the emergence of the infamous Spitfires and Hurricanes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The World War II Collection: The Miracle of Dunkirk, Day of Infamy, and Incredible Victory*



  






*Full-length accounts of three decisive WWII events—Pearl Harbor, Midway, and the evacuation of Dunkirk—from a #1 New York Times–bestselling author.*

In May 1940, the remnants of the French and British armies, broken by Hitler’s blitzkrieg, retreated to the beach at Dunkirk. Prime Minister Winston Churchill ordered an evacuation on May 26, expecting to save no more than a handful of his men. But Britain would not let its soldiers down. Hundreds of fishing boats, pleasure yachts, and commercial vessels streamed into the Channel to back up the Royal Navy. _The Miracle of Dunkirk_ is a striking history of a week when the fate of Britain—and the World—hung in the balance.

On the morning of June 4, 1942, doom sailed on Midway. Hoping to put itself within striking distance of Hawaii and California, the Japanese navy planned an ambush that would obliterate the remnants of the American Pacific fleet. On paper, the Americans had no chance of winning. But because their code breakers knew what was coming, the American navy was able to prepare an ambush of its own. In _Incredible Victory_, Walter Lord recounts two days of savage battle, during which a small American fleet defied the odds and turned the tide of World War II.

December 7, 1941, began as a quiet morning on the American naval base at Pearl Harbor. But as Japan’s deadly torpedoes suddenly rained down on the Pacific fleet, soldiers, generals, and civilians alike felt shock, then fear, and then rage. From the chaos, a thousand personal stories of courage emerged. Drawn from hundreds of interviews, letters, and diaries, Walter Lord’s _Day of Infamy_ recounts the many tales of heroism and tragedy of those who experienced the attack firsthand.

These three acclaimed war chronicles showcase Walter Lord at the top of his game as a narrative nonfiction master.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Galaxy Outlaws Mission Pack 1: Missions 1-4 (Black Ocean: Galaxy Outlaws) *



  






_Science to build a starship. Wizardry to take it past light speed. A crew to give it a soul._

The _Mobius_ is a cobbled-together ship with a matching crew. Captain Carl Ramsey is an ex-Earth Navy pilot whose crew won’t let him fly his own ship. The pilot is his ex-wife, the mechanic is a drunk, and the chief of security is from a predatory species. Instead of a star-drive to travel through the astral space between worlds, the ship’s wizard does it by hand.

*Mission 1: Salvage Trouble*
A salvage mission turns into a rescue, and no good deed goes unpunished. With two refugees onboard, the _Mobius_ crew is hounded by bounty hunters, border partols, and corporate enforcers.

*Mission 2: A Smuggler’s Conscience*
“Don’t open the package.” It’s the smuggler’s credo for good reason. When the _Mobius_ crew takes a peek at their illicit cargo, the entire job takes an about-face.

*Mission 3: Poets and Piracy*
The _Mobius_ crew gets caught in a turf war between a pirate fleet and a galactic criminal syndicate. The trick is getting everyone out alive (and maybe getting paid in the process).

*Mission 4: To Err is Azrin*
Sometimes you can’t go home again. When a job takes the crew to their security chief’s homeworld, she gets dragged into a familial power struggle. Can the rest of the crew bail her out of an old feud gone horribly wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Girl From Nowhere (The Firewall Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*Surrounded by fire, a girl with mysterious powers and a young warrior search for safety.*
Life in the wasteland is a constant struggle. No one knows it better than Taimin. Crippled, and with only his indomitable aunt to protect him, Taimin must learn to survive in a world scorched by two suns and frequented by raiders.
But when Taimin discovers his homestead ransacked and his aunt killed, he sets off with one mission: to seek revenge against those who stole everything. With nowhere to call home, his hunt soon takes a turn when he meets a mystic, Selena, who convinces him to join her search for the fabled white city. Taimin and Selena both need refuge, and the white city is a place where Taimin may find someone to heal his childhood injury.
As they avoid relentless danger, Taimin and Selena attempt to reach the one place that promises salvation. And they can only hope that the city is the haven they need it to be…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Temple of the Winds*



  






*Spells and prophecies sew havoc in the fight for humankind in the 4th novel of the #1 New York Times bestselling author’s epic fantasy series.*
Having taken his rightful place as Lord Rahl, ruler of D’Hara, Richard must once again postpone his wedding to Kahlan Amnell in order to face the fearsome Imperial Order in a fight for the New World and the freedom of humankind. But while Richard has the brave people of D’Hara at his command, Emperor Jagang of the Imperial Order has a significant advantage: he doesn’t fight fair.
Jagang invokes a prophecy that binds Richard and Kahlan to a fate of pain, betrayal, and a path to the Underworld. At Jagang’s behest, a Sister of the Dark gains access into the fabled Temple of the Winds and unleashes a plague that sweeps across the lands like a firestorm. To stop the plague, Richard and Kahlan must risk everything they have—and everything they’ve hoped for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Forgotten Sister: A Novel *



  






*In the tradition of the spellbinding historical novels of Philippa Gregory and Kate Morton comes a stunning story based on a real-life Tudor mystery, of a curse that echoes through the centuries and shapes two women’s destinies…

1560: *Amy Robsart is trapped in a loveless marriage to Robert Dudley, a member of the court of Queen Elizabeth I. Surrounded by enemies and with nowhere left to turn, Amy hatches a desperate scheme to escape—one with devastating consequences that will echo through the centuries…

*Present Day: *When Lizzie Kingdom is forced to withdraw from the public eye in a blaze of scandal, it seems her life is over. But she’s about to encounter a young man, Johnny Robsart, whose fate will interlace with hers in the most unexpected of ways. For Johnny is certain that Lizzie is linked to a terrible secret dating back to Tudor times. If Lizzie is brave enough to go in search of the truth, then what she discovers will change the course of their lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Santini: A Novel *



  






*Pat Conroy’s New York Times–bestselling coming-of-age novel about a son’s struggle to escape the domineering expectations of his volatile military father*

Marine Col. Bull Meecham commands his home like a soldiers’ barracks. Cold and controlling, but also loving, Bull has complicated relationships with each member of his family—in particular, his eldest son, Ben.

A born athlete who desperately seeks his father’s approval, Ben is determined to break out from the colonel’s shadow. With guidance from teachers at his new school, he strives to find the courage to stand up to his father once and for all.

Inspired by Pat Conroy’s own difficult relationship with his father, _The Great Santini _is a captivating and unflinching portrayal of modern family, and a moving novel of a son determined to become his own man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sex and Vanity: A Novel*



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • A Good Morning America Book Club Pick

The author of the New York Times bestselling phenomenon Crazy Rich Asians takes you from Capri to NYC, where Lucie Tang Churchill finds herself torn between two men—and two very different cultures.*

On her very first morning on the jewel-like island of Capri, Lucie Churchill sets eyes on George Zao and she instantly can't stand him. She can't stand it when he gallantly offers to trade hotel rooms with her so that she can have a view of the Tyrrhenian Sea, she can't stand that he knows more about Casa Malaparte than she does, and she really can't stand it when he kisses her in the darkness of the ancient ruins of a Roman villa and they are caught by her snobbish, disapproving cousin Charlotte.

The daughter of an American-born Chinese mother and a blue-blooded New York father, Lucie has always sublimated the Asian side of herself in favor of the white side, and she adamantly denies having feelings for George. But several years later, when George unexpectedly appears in East Hampton, where Lucie is weekending with her new fiancé, Lucie finds herself drawn to George again. Soon, Lucie is spinning a web of deceit that involves her family, her fiancé, the co-op board of her Fifth Avenue apartment building, and, ultimately, herself as she tries mightily to deny George entry into her world—and her heart. Moving between summer playgrounds of privilege, peppered with decadent food and extravagant fashion, Sex and Vanity is a truly modern love story, a daring homage to A Room with a View, and a brilliantly funny comedy of manners set between two cultures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dirty Daddy: The Chronicles of a Family Man Turned Filthy Comedian*



  






Millions of viewers know and love Bob Saget from his role as the sweetly neurotic father on the smash hit _Full House_, and as the charming wisecracking host of _America's Funniest Home Videos_. And then there are the legions of fans who can't get enough of his scatological, out-of-his-mind stand-up routines, comedy specials, and outrageously profane performances in such shows as HBO's _Entourage_ and the hit documentary _The Aristocrats_.

In his bold and wildly entertaining publishing debut, he continues to embrace his dark side and gives readers the book they have long been waiting for—hilarious and often dirty. Bob believes there's a time and a place for filth. From his never-before-heard stories of what really went on behind the scenes of two of the most successful family shows of all times, with co-stars like John Stamos and Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen, to his tales of legendary friends and colleagues like Rodney Dangerfield, Richard Pryor, Don Rickles, and other show business legends, Saget opens up about some of his personal experiences with life and death, his career, and his reputation for sick humor—all with his highly original blend of silliness, vulgarity, humor and heart, and all framed by a man who loves being funny above all else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Got This: How I Changed My Ways and Lost What Weighed Me Down*



  






*An honest and inspirational story of dreaming big, winning big, and losing big, by one of today’s most-beautiful voices and brightest Hollywood stars.*

Exciting, inspirational, and honest, _I Got This_ is Jennifer’s journey from a girl growing up on Chicago’s South Side to performing on the _American Idol_ stage, where she heard not one but numerous remarks about her look not being right for stardom.

Tired of always trying to look the part, and raising a son for whom Jennifer wanted to set a good example, she decided to get healthy. She would lose the weight, once and for all—not for a role, not for a record label, but for herself. Teaming up with Weight Watchers and using their _PointsPlus_® program, Jennifer learned how to think about food differently, and in the process, changed her life for the better. In _I Got This,_ she’ll show you how she embraced Weight Watchers as a realistic, healthy way of life and helps anyone who has ever suffered from a weight problem to do the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Penguin Lessons: What I Learned from a Remarkable Bird*



  






*A unique and moving real-life story of the extraordinary bond between a young teacher and a penguin, this book will delight readers who loved Marley & Me, Dewey the Library Cat, The Good Good Pig, and any book by Jon Katz.*

In 1975, twenty-three-year-old Englishman Tom Michell follows his wanderlust to Argentina, where he becomes assistant master at a prestigious boarding school. But Michell’s adventures really begin when, on a weekend in Uruguay, he rescues a penguin covered in oil from an ocean spill, cleans the bird up, and attempts to return him to the sea. The penguin refuses to leave his rescuer’s side. “That was the moment at which he became my penguin, and whatever the future held, we’d face it together,” says Michell in this charming memoir.

Michell names the penguin Juan Salvador (“John Saved”), but Juan Salvador, as it turns out, is the one who saves Michell.

After Michell smuggles the bird back to Argentina and into his campus apartment, word spreads about the young Englishman’s unusual roommate. Juan Salvador is suddenly the center of attention—as mascot of the rugby team, confidant to the dorm housekeeper, co-host of Michell’s parties, and an unprecedented swimming coach to a shy boy. Even through the collapse of the Perónist government and amid the country’s economic and political strife, Juan Salvador brings joy to everyone around him—especially Michell, who considers the affectionate animal a compadre and kindred spirit.

Witty and heartwarming, _The Penguin Lessons_ is a classic in the making, a story that is both absurd and wonderful, exactly like Juan Salvador.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dog Who Wouldn't Be*



  






*The heartwarming, classic true story of a dog who didn’t understand he’s a dog—and the imaginative boy who loved him.*

Funny and poignant, _The Dog Who Wouldn’t Be_ is a lively portrait of an unorthodox childhood and an unforgettable friendship. Growing up in on the frontier of Saskatoon, Canada, the legendary adventurer and naturalist, Farley Mowat, received a gift from his mom: a dog she bought for four cents. Farley quickly named him “Mutt.”

Mutt displayed skills at hunting and retrieving that were either pure genius or just plain crazy—once going so far as to retrieve a plucked and trussed ruffed grouse from the grocer. Mutt also loved riding passenger in an open car wearing goggles and climbing both trees and ladders — the perfect companion for a child with a love for animals and misadventures.

Originally published for young people, this is a memoir by the author _Never Cry Wolf_ that will delight dog lovers of all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Storm's Fury (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*Some storms destroy. Others clear a path.*

Military veteran Amelia Storm returns to her hometown of Chicago when her beloved police officer brother is killed in the line of duty. Now she is a special agent with the FBI. No longer a scared girl, she vows to avenge her brother and do what she can to end the city’s deep wells of corruption.

A television documentary puts a spotlight on a four-year-old kidnapping. Amelia and her colleagues in the Organized Crime Division know there’s more to the girl’s case than meets the eye.

The twelve-year-old wasn’t just abducted. She was targeted by a human trafficking ring.

As Amelia falls deeper down the rabbit hole of Chicago’s criminal hierarchy in search of the girl, she finds herself uncomfortably close to the people she left behind so long ago. This time, though, she won’t run. Now, she is the storm that will unearth the city’s long buried secrets. Or die trying. After all, she has nothing to lose.

*From the wickedly dark minds of Mary Stone and Amy Wilson comes Storm’s Fury, book one of the Amelia Storm Series, where you’ll be reminded that Mother Earth is wild, but humans are the most dangerous creatures.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Watching the Detectives (The Country Club Murders Book 5) *



  






Ellison Russell wanted a decorator, not a corpse. Too bad she finds Mrs. White in the study killed with a revolver. Things go from bad to worse when she finds Mr. White in the dining room killed with a candlestick.

With so many bodies, is it any wonder Detective Anarchy Jones’ new partner considers Ellison a suspect?

With the country club gossips talking a mile a minute, an unexpected cocktail party, a visit from Aunt Sis, and a romantic decision, Ellison hardly has time to think about murder. Unfortunately, the killer has plenty of time to think about her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Only The Innocent (Tom Douglas Thrillers Book 1)*



  






Every moment of Sir Hugo Fletcher’s life has been chronicled in the British press: his privileged upbringing, his high-profile charity work to end human trafficking—even his two marriages. But when the billionaire philanthropist is discovered murdered in his London home, tied naked to a bed, the scandal is only a shadow of the darkness lurking off-camera.
Laura Fletcher returns from an Italian vacation to find her husband dead and her home under siege by paparazzi. Is she shocked? Yes. But is she distraught? Not exactly. Especially when Chief Inspector Tom Douglas reveals his suspicions that Hugo’s killer is female. Laura always knew she wasn’t the only woman in Hugo’s life. And she knows she wasn’t the only one with a motive to kill.
The deeper Douglas digs, the more sordid details about Hugo Fletcher he uncovers. And yet nothing compares to the secret Laura guards, a secret that could bring the guilty to justice—or destroy an innocent life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Without Blood: A Victor Lessard Thriller *



  






*The next raucous, twisty crime novel from the master of the Quebec thriller! Rebellious cop Victor Lessard pursues a ruthless hunter who stalks the streets of Montreal.

“With its memorable characters, rich atmosphere, and shrewd plot, Without Blood is a welcome addition to Montreal noir.” — KATHY REICHS

“A strong Montreal setting and a twisty, dual-strand plot that keeps you guessing.” — PETER ROBINSON
*
A senior administrator is stabbed to death in his office at the Montreal General Hospital. In the east end of the city, a dead man is found in the trunk of a stolen BMW. A young woman is hospitalized after an apparent hit and run, but despite her doctor’s objections, she refuses treatment and sets off on a desperate search for the man who helped her.

Montreal police detective Victor Lessard and his team of investigators work to find the common thread linking these seemingly unrelated cases. It quickly becomes apparent that there’s no time to lose: a ruthless hunter has come to town, he’s spotted his prey, and he’s waiting for the right moment to close in for the kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Growing a Revolution: Bringing Our Soil Back to Life*



  






*Finalist for the PEN/E. O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award



"A call to action that underscores a common goal: to change the world from the ground up." —Dan Barber, author of The Third Plate*

For centuries, agricultural practices have eroded the soil that farming depends on, stripping it of the organic matter vital to its productivity. Now conventional agriculture is threatening disaster for the world’s growing population. In _Growing a Revolution_, geologist David R. Montgomery travels the world, meeting farmers at the forefront of an agricultural movement to restore soil health. From Kansas to Ghana, he sees why adopting the three tenets of conservation agriculture—ditching the plow, planting cover crops, and growing a diversity of crops—is the solution. When farmers restore fertility to the land, this helps feed the world, cool the planet, reduce pollution, and return profitability to family farms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Field Guide to Knots: How to Identify, Tie, and Untie Over 80 Essential Knots for Outdoor Pursuits*



  






*A fasten-ating guide to knots for every adventure, from the author of Wilderness Survival Skills and The Camping Bible.*

The perfect knot can make any job quicker, easier, and safer—whether you need to build a shelter, tether a horse, rappel down a cliff, or moor a boat. In _The Field Guide to Knots_, veteran outdoorsman Bob Holtzman helps you:

Select and tie the right knot for any task
Identify and untie existing knots
Choose and maintain your rope, and more


With more than *80 time-tested knots* and more than *600 color photos*, this field guide is indispensable for backpackers, climbers, sailors, anglers, hunters, equestrians—and anyone else who’s ever needed to change a sail, reposition a climbing rope, or splice a tent pole!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Api’s Berlin Diaries: My Quest to Understand My Grandfather’s Nazi Past*



  






*“This is not a book I will forget any time soon.”

―Story Circle Book Reviews


2021 Nautilus Book Awards: Memoir & Personal Journey, Silver Winner

2021 Eric Hoffer Awards: Finalist

Eric Hoffer Montaigne Medal Finalist

2021 Next Generation Indie Book Awards Finalist

Nonfiction Authors Association: Bronze
*
Moving and provocative, Api’s Berlin Diaries offers a personal perspective on the fall of Berlin 1945 and the far-reaching aftershocks of the Third Reich.

After her mother’s death, Robinson was thrilled to find her beloved grandfather’s war diaries—only to discover that he had been a Nazi.

The award-winning memoir shows Api, a doctor in Berlin, desperately trying to help the wounded in cellars without water or light. He himself was reduced to anxiety and despair, the daily diary his main refuge. As Robinson retraces Api’s steps half a century later, she tries to come up with answers to why he joined the Nazi party while also remembering the happiest years of her childhood with him. For readers of today this moving memoir provides a timely reminder that we all need to reckon with our countries’ pasts. This is a must read for anyone interested in the German experience during WWII.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fighter Pilot: The Memoirs of Legendary Ace Robin Olds *



  






Please note: This ebook edition does not include the photo insert from the print edition.

*The widely anticipated memoir of legendary ace American fighter pilot, Robin Olds
*
Robin Olds was a larger-than-life hero with a towering personality. A graduate of West Point and an inductee in the National College Football Hall of Fame for his All-American performance for Army, Olds was one of the toughest college football players at the time. In WWII, Olds quickly became a top fighter pilot and squadron commander by the age of 22—and an ace with 12 aerial victories.
But it was in Vietnam where the man became a legend. He arrived in 1966 to find a dejected group of pilots and motivated them by placing himself on the flight schedule under officers junior to himself, then challenging them to train him properly because he would soon be leading them. Proving he wasn't a WWII retread, he led the wing with aggressiveness, scoring another four confirmed kills, becoming a rare triple ace.

Olds (who retired a brigadier general and died in 2007) was a unique individual whose personal story is one of the most eagerly anticipated military books of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*This Book Is Full of Spiders: Seriously, Dude, Don't Touch It (John Dies at the End 2) *



  






*From Jason Pargin, the New York Times bestselling author of the cult sensation John Dies at the End, comes another terrifying and hilarious tale of almost Armageddon at the hands of two hopeless heroes.*

Warning: You may have a huge, invisible spider living in your skull. THIS IS NOT A METAPHOR.

You will dismiss this as ridiculous fear-mongering. Dismissing things as ridiculous fear-mongering is, in fact, the first symptom of parasitic spider infection--the creature stimulates skepticism, in order to prevent you from seeking a cure. That's just as well, since the "cure" involves learning what a chainsaw tastes like. You can't feel the spider, because it controls your nerve endings. You won't even feel it when it breeds. And it will breed.

Just stay calm, and remember that telling you about the spider situation is _not_ the same as having caused it. I'm just the messenger. Even if I did sort of cause it. Either way, I won't hold it against you if you're upset. I know that's just the spider talking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Patriot Threat: A Novel (Cotton Malone Book 10)*



  






*Steve Berry's New York Times bestseller, The Patriot Threat, finds Cotton Malone racing to stop a rogue ex-KGB agent plotting revenge against the United States.*

_The 16th Amendment to the Constitution is why Americans pay income taxes. But what if there were problems associated with that amendment? Secrets that call into question decades of tax collecting? In fact, there is a surprising truth to this hidden possibility.
_
Cotton Malone, once a member of an elite intelligence division within the Justice Department known as the Magellan Billet, is now retired and owns an old bookshop in Denmark. But when his former-boss, Stephanie Nelle, asks him to track a rogue North Korean who may have acquired some top secret Treasury Department files—the kind that could bring the United States to its knees—Malone is vaulted into a harrowing twenty-four hour chase that begins on the canals in Venice and ends in the remote highlands of Croatia.

With appearances by Franklin Roosevelt, Andrew Mellon, a curious painting that still hangs in the National Gallery of Art, and some eye-opening revelations from the $1 bill, this riveting, non-stop adventure is trademark Steve Berry—90% historical fact, 10% exciting speculation—a provocative thriller posing a dangerous question: *What if the Federal income tax is illegal?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Guest *



  






On September 5th, 1977, Voyager 1 was launched from Cape Canaveral, Florida. For over forty-two years the space probe has raced away from Earth at thirty-eight thousand miles per hour—past Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune, cruising past Pluto and the furthest fringes of our Solar System. On August 25th, 2012, Voyager 1 accomplished what no other human designed device had ever done. The probe ventured into deep interstellar space. Over thirteen billion miles away!

Impossibly, now the spacecraft is returning to Earth, traveling at nearly one/thirty-seventh the speed of light. In thirty-one days, Voyager 1 will arrive home.
And it’s bringing an uninvited guest!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Curious Incident: A Sherlock Holmes Bookshop Mystery *



  






*It's up to Gemma and Jayne to root out the killer in national bestselling author Vicki Delany's sixth Sherlock Holmes Bookshop mystery when the winner of a garden tour trophy is left pushing up daisies.*

"I am not a Consulting Detective," Gemma Doyle reluctantly tells 10-year-old Lauren Tierney, when the little girl comes to the Sherlock Holmes Bookshop and Emporium to beg Gemma to find her missing cat, Snowball. Gemma might not be able to follow the clues to find the cat, but her dog Violet follows her nose to locate the missing kitten in a neighbor's garden shed. Gemma and Violet proudly return Snowball to her grateful owner, and Gemma basks in praise for a job well done. But a few days later Lauren is back with ten dollars in hand, wanting to once again hire a consulting detective, and this time for a far bigger job: Her mother has been accused of murdering her garden club rival.
Sheila Tierney's garden, which everyone said was the one to beat for the West London Garden Club trophy, had been vandalized the night before the club's early summer tour. Sheila confronted her former friend and gardening partner Anna Wentworth in a towering rage, and the women nearly came to blows. Later that night, after having won the trophy for best garden, Anna is found murdered and Sheila Tierney is the police's prime suspect.
Despite herself, and despite the disapproval of her police detective boyfriend Ryan Ashburton, the game is once again afoot, and Gemma finds herself and Jayne Wilson using their powers of deduction to ponder yet another curious incident.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*There's A Murder Afoot: A Sherlock Holmes Bookshop Mystery*



  






*Just in time for Sherlock Holmes's 166th birthday, the fifth installment in national bestselling author Vicki Delany's Sherlock Holmes Bookshop mystery takes Sherlockania to the max with a Holmes convention and historic 221 Baker Street.*

_Gemma Doyle and her friends travel to London for a Sherlock Holmes convention--but will Gemma's father take the fall for a felonious forger's fatality?_

The 6th of January is Sherlock Holmes's birthday, and lucky for Gemma Doyle, January is also the slowest time of the year at both the Sherlock Holmes Bookshop and Emporium, and Mrs. Hudson's Tea Room. It's a good time for Gemma and her friends to travel to England for a Holmes Convention. For Gemma, the trip provides an opportunity to visit her parents, Jayne Wilson is excited about seeing all the sites London has to offer, and Ryan Ashburton just wants to spend some time with Gemma. But the trip is immediately derailed when Gemma's father Henry recognizes his brother-in-law Randolph Denhaugh, who disappeared more than thirty years ago on the night he stole a valuable painting from his own parents.

Henry, a retired detective with Scotland Yard, has been keeping tabs on the man's career as a forger of Old Masters and he warns Randy to stay away from his family. It's up to Gemma, with the help of her friends, to plunge into the "lowest and vilest alleys" of London to save her father from prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Murderous Tangle (Seaside Knitters Society Book 3)*



  






*Birdie, Nell, Cass, and Izzy are prepping their coziest handiwork for a holiday gathering in Sea Harbor, Massachusetts. But as murder makes waves in their tightly knit coastal village, can the Seaside Knitters prevent a deadly trend from catching on?
*
While the Seaside Knitters get ready to showcase their new Danish-inspired event, locals can’t stop talking about Tess Bean, a bright-eyed environmental activist with a way of charming both animals and humans alike—especially Birdie’s granddaughter, and Izzy’s old Irish setter. Except not everyone is a fan of Tess and her strong opinions, especially after she starts questioning the “clean” practices of small-business owners . . .

When a popular bar owner whom Tess publicly calls out is found dead from a fall off his club’s deck, Tess soon tops the list of suspects. But in addition to a murderer walking their streets, the knitters are grappling with an unusual wave of local thefts. Now, as Birdie’s granddaughter struggles to protect her mentor’s reputation, the Seaside Knitters must solve a dangerous mystery that not only threatens to unravel the fabric of their community and the approaching holiday—but also the lives of those they care about the most . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Crime of a Different Stripe (Seaside Knitters Society Book 4) *



  






*As sleepy Sea Harbor, Massachusetts settles into the glow of autumn, a baby-on-the-way has the Seaside Knitters feeling warm and fuzzy. Only, these crafty ladies can’t get too cozy when sweater weather delivers an unexpected arrival—murder!*

While nonchalant mother-to-be Cass Halloran tries downplaying her pregnancy, a softer side of the no-nonsense lobsterwoman emerges as the Seaside Knitters create heaps of delicate hats and booties for her bundle of joy. But in contrast to the happy news, terrifying events unfold at the town’s art series that puts a real chill in their New England fall . . .

Izzy Perry’s husband Sam had reservations about inviting his one-time mentor Harrison Grant to speak at the opening reception, although he never imagined the famed and charismatic photographer would rudely embarrass his hosts that evening. But when a dead body turns up along the wooded shoreline the next day, startling secrets come into focus that could undo the tight-knit community of local artists . . .

With a mysterious murder pitting neighbors against each other, Izzy, Birdie, Nell, and a vulnerable Cass find themselves entangled in a dangerous hunt for answers. Can four best friends somehow tie together scattered clues and pacify a list of potential culprits before a cascade of fallen foliage buries the pièce de résistanceof a ruthless killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Tree of Knowledge: A Mystery Thriller *



  






*Albert can see the future...he just doesn't know it yet.*
It is said that the greatest chess masters can envision a match’s outcome ten moves before it occurs. Imagine a person who can visualize ten steps ahead, not simply in the game of chess, but in every human interaction.
Imagine a person who could anticipate what you would say before you said it, who could see a punch before it was thrown. Imagine a person who could see the chess game of politics, economics, and power itself unfold long before it happens.
*Imagine a secret that could make all of this possible.*
Mathematics professor Albert Puddles is such a person, and as he is thrust into a murder and burglary investigation on the Princeton campus he finds that there is such a secret buried in an obscure cipher. The discovery leads Albert to team up with an aging mentor, a curious graduate assistant, and an unusual “book club” on a frantic chase across the country to recover the secret and clear his name.
Through this adventure, Albert rediscovers a woman from his past and is forced to confront his own understanding of love, rationality, power, and the limits of the human mind.
*The #1 Bestseller and BookLife Editor’s Pick*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Housewife Assassin's Ghost Protocol (Romantic Mystery Suspense): Pulp Thrillers (Housewife Assassin Series Book 13)*

*Book 1 is currently **free here.*





  






_Murder. Suspense. Romance. And some handy ghost hunting tips._

*IN BOOK 13 OF THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN SERIES:*

Donna Stone's mission: investigate the resurrection of known terrorists who were thought to be dead and buried. But when vital intelligence leads them to a group of domestic-based terrorists who are planning major attacks throughout the United States, a political enemy of the president of the United States provides evidence that Acme is involved. President Chiffray has no other option than to initiate ghost protocol, dissolving the black ops organization. To save their lives and their country, Donna and Jack must go under deep cover to seek out the true spooks betraying America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Housewife Assassin's Greatest Hits (Romantic Mystery Suspense): (Pulp Thrillers) (Housewife Assassin Series Book 16) *



  






_Murder. Suspense. Romance. And some handy music trivia._

*IN BOOK 16 OF THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN SERIES:*

As housewife assassin Donna Stone Craig’s life hangs in the balance, a deadly bet with the Grim Reaper brings forth a cavalcade of ghosts from her past: those whom she loved and lost, and those whose lives she took. Their sometimes chilling but always insightful points of view on Donna's life leave her with a few regrets, and at the same time grant her the redemption she needs to keep living. But first, she must beat the Reaper at his own game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Capone: The Man and the Era *



  






*In this brilliant history of Prohibition and its most notorious gangster, acclaimed biographer Laurence Bergreen takes us to the gritty streets of Chicago where Al Capone forged his sinister empire.*

Bergreen shows the seedy and glamorous sides of the age, the rise of Prohibition, the illicit liquor trade, the battlefield that was Chicago. Delving beyond the Capone mythology. Bergreen finds a paradox: a coldblooded killer, thief, pimp, and racketeer who was also a devoted son and father; a self-styled Robin Hood who rose to the top of organized crime. Capone is a masterful portrait of an extraordinary time and of the one man who reigned supreme over it all, Al Capone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lover Girl (Lover Boy Book 2)*



  






*In a novel filled with comedy, romance and edge-of-your-seat suspense, a legendary, retired hitman and a younger, ambivalent assassin join forces to rescue a kidnapped child, while they, themselves, are being hunted by a third, sadistic predator––with orders to kill them both.*

Sammy, ‘_Lover Boy_’ Vivino, the retired legendary hitman, answers his doorbell to find a beautiful young woman at the threshold. Her silenced pistol aimed at his heart, however, quickly dashes any hopes for romance. For this woman is Angelica Fortuna, a conflicted, wisecracking assassin, nicknamed _l’angelo della morte_ – The Angel of Death. Her father, Philadelphia’s Don Vito Fortuna, has sent her to New York with one simple order: kill Lover Boy!

Angelica, though, has her own agenda and soon joins Vivino in a daunting, desperate race to rescue a kidnapped child, while simultaneously falling in love with another man she barely knows. Unfortunately, because of Angelica’s paternal defiance, she and Sammy will soon face an additional, deadly obstacle – another Fortuna assassin. And this sadistic killer has equally straightforward orders: kill Lover Boy, l’angelo della morte, and whoever stands in the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stolen Things: A Novel*



  






*With one call, her daughter’s life is on the line.*

Laurie Ahmadi has worked as a 911 police dispatcher in her quiet Northern California town for almost two decades, but nothing in her nearly twenty years of experience could prepare her for the worst call of her career—her teenage daughter, Jojo, is on the other end of the line. She is drugged, disoriented, and in pain, and even though the whole police department springs into action, there is nothing Laurie can do to help.

Jojo, who has been sexually assaulted, doesn’t remember how she ended up at the home of Kevin Leeds, a pro football player famous for his work with the Citizens Against Police Brutality movement, though she insists he would never hurt her. And she has no idea where her best friend, Harper, who was with her earlier in the evening, could be.

As Jojo and Laurie begin digging into Harper’s private messages on social media to look for clues to her whereabouts, they uncover a conspiracy far bigger than they ever could have imagined. With Kevin’s freedom on the line and the chances of finding Harper unharmed slipping away, Laurie and Jojo begin to realize that they can’t trust anyone to find Harper except themselves, not even the police department they’ve long considered family . . . and time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hide And Seek (Sisterhood Book *



  






*These women play to win—even if they have to break some rules. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Free Fall.*

_The Sisterhood: a group of women from all walks of life bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Armed with vast resources, top-notch expertise, and a loyal network of allies around the globe, the Sisterhood will not rest until every wrong is made right._ 

Payback has its price, and the Sisterhood’s last assignment almost landed them in jail. Now the women are fugitives with a bounty on their heads, but they’re not planning on hiding out for long—not when good friends need the kind of help only they can give.

Mitch Riley, the ruthless assistant director of the FBI, intends to frame Cornelia “Nellie” Easter, the judge who helped the Sisterhood evade prison, and their lawyer, Lizzie Fox, in order to save his own career. He’s created a special task force to hunt the Sisters down. Mitch has the entire FBI behind him, but he’s about to discover that he’s no match for seven formidable women with an unbreakable bond and a wickedly cunning plan to bring the fight right to his door . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Invisible Enemy: Black Fox*



  






There is a secret that will bring America to its knees. Reporter Dorian Valentine discovers this horrific truth. To stop her, foreign powers have constructed the most dangerous network of secret operatives ever known - created for the ultimate trinity: Intelligence, Espionage, and Warfare. Nothing is what is seems. Global Ebook Award Finalist


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Spy Game (Brodick Cold War Thriller Book 1)*



  






February 1981. The Cold War is in full swing. Richard Brodick decides to follow in his father’s footsteps, joining Britain’s Secret Intelligence Service.

As a contract ‘head agent’ based in Pakistan, Brodick’s job is to train Afghans to capture video of the war against the Soviets. However, he finds himself in a murky world of blurred lines and conflicting stories, where he cannot trust anything he has been told, by anyone.

What he had thought would be an adventure spying on the Soviets and their Afghan communist allies turns sour when he's ordered to kill his best friend. Will he betray his country or his friend? Which side will he choose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vulcan's Forge: A Suspense Thriller (Philip Mercer Book 1)*




  






It begins deep beneath the Pacific Ocean, where a nuclear bomb strikes at the fiery hot heart of the earth. Churning, spewing boiling lava, a volcano rises with unnatural speed from the ocean floor -- the source of a new mineral that promises clean, limitless nuclear power.
It continues in hot spots around the globe: Hawaii, where a secessionist movement is about to turn violent and the American army may be asked to fire on U.S. citizens; Washington, D.C., where the subway system becomes the site of a running gun battle; the Far East, where disrupted diplomatic negotiations jeopardize world peace; a rogue Russian submarine, circling the infant volcano.
Caught in the middle is Philip Mercer, a geologist and a one-time commando with shady contacts in all the right (or is it wrong?) places. When Mercer learns that the daughter of an old friend is being kept under armed guard in a local hospital, he vows to rescue her, not knowing that this is the first step in unraveling the fantastic secrets of Vulcan's Forge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under a White Sky: The Nature of the Future*



  






*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • The Pulitzer Prize–winning author of The Sixth Extinction returns to humanity’s transformative impact on the environment, now asking: After doing so much damage, can we change nature, this time to save it?

SHORTLISTED FOR THE WAINWRIGHT PRIZE FOR WRITING • “Beautifully and insistently, Kolbert shows us that it is time to think radically about the ways we manage the environment.”—Helen Macdonald, The New York Times*

That man should have dominion “over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth” is a prophecy that has hardened into fact. So pervasive are human impacts on the planet that it’s said we live in a new geological epoch: the Anthropocene.

In _Under a White Sky,_ Elizabeth Kolbert takes a hard look at the new world we are creating. Along the way, she meets biologists who are trying to preserve the world’s rarest fish, which lives in a single tiny pool in the middle of the Mojave; engineers who are turning carbon emissions to stone in Iceland; Australian researchers who are trying to develop a “super coral” that can survive on a hotter globe; and physicists who are contemplating shooting tiny diamonds into the stratosphere to cool the earth.

One way to look at human civilization, says Kolbert, is as a ten-thousand-year exercise in defying nature. In _The Sixth Extinction,_ she explored the ways in which our capacity for destruction has reshaped the natural world. Now she examines how the very sorts of interventions that have imperiled our planet are increasingly seen as the only hope for its salvation. By turns inspiring, terrifying, and darkly comic, _Under a White Sky_ is an utterly original examination of the challenges we face.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Forensics: What Bugs, Burns, Prints, DNA, and More Tell Us About Crime*



  






*Bestselling author of Broken Ground “offers fascinating glimpses” into the real world of criminal forensics from its beginnings to the modern day (The Boston Globe).*

The dead can tell us all about themselves: where they came from, how they lived, how they died, and, of course, who killed them. Using the messages left by a corpse, a crime scene, or the faintest of human traces, forensic scientists unlock the mysteries of the past and serve justice. In _Forensics_, international bestselling crime author Val McDermid guides readers through this field, drawing on interviews with top-level professionals, ground-breaking research, and her own experiences on the scene.

Along the way, McDermid discovers how maggots collected from a corpse can help determine one’s time of death; how a DNA trace a millionth the size of a grain of salt can be used to convict a killer; and how a team of young Argentine scientists led by a maverick American anthropologist were able to uncover the victims of a genocide.

Prepare to travel to war zones, fire scenes, and autopsy suites as McDermid comes into contact with both extraordinary bravery and wickedness, tracing the history of forensics from its earliest beginnings to the cutting-edge science of the modern day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*How Music Works: The Science and Psychology of Beautiful Sounds, from Beethoven to the Beatles and Beyond*



  






What makes a musical note different from any other sound? How can you tell if you have perfect pitch? Why do ten violins sound only twice as loud as one? Do your Bob Dylan albums sound better on CD vinyl? John Powell, a scientist and musician, answers these questions and many more in _How Music Works_, an intriguing and original guide to acoustics. 
In a clear and engaging voice, Powell leads you on a fascinating journey through the world of music, with lively discussions of the secrets behind harmony timbre, keys, chords, loudness, musical composition, and more. From how musical notes came to be (you can thank a group of stodgy men in 1939 London for that one), to how scales help you memorize songs, to how to make and oboe from a drinking straw, John Powell distills the science and psychology of music with wit and charm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What You Should Know About Politics . . . But Don't, Fourth Edition: A Nonpartisan Guide to the Issues That Matter *



  






*“Engaging and inspiring . . . Reading this book should make you want to vote.”—Barack Obama*

In a world of sound bites, deliberate misinformation, and a political scene colored by the blue versus red partisan divide, how does the average educated American find a reliable source that’s free of political spin? _What You Should Know About Politics . . . But Don’t_ breaks it all down, issue by issue, explaining who stands for what, and why—whether it’s the economy, income inequality, Obamacare, foreign policy, education, immigration, or climate change. If you’re a Democrat, a Republican, or somewhere in between, it’s the perfect book to brush up on a single topic or read through to get a deeper understanding of the often murky world of American politics.

This is an essential volume for understanding the background to the 2020 presidential election. But it is also a book that transcends the season. It’s truly for anyone who wants to know more about the perennial issues that will continue to affect our everyday lives. The fourth edition includes an introduction by Martin Garbus discussing the themes and issues that have come to the fore during the present presidential cycle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Golden Age of Piracy: The Truth Behind Pirate Myths *



  






For thousands of years, pirates have terrorized the ocean voyager and the coastal inhabitant, plundered ship and shore, and wrought havoc on the lives and livelihoods of rich and poor alike. Around these desperate men has grown a body of myths and legends—fascinating tales that today strongly influence our notions of pirates and piracy. Most of these myths derive from the pirates of the “Golden Age,” from roughly 1655 to 1725. This was the age of the Spanish Main, of Henry Morgan and Blackbeard, of Bartholomew Sharp and Bartholomew Roberts.

The history of pirate myth is rich in action, at sea and ashore. However, the truth is far more interesting. In _The Golden Age of Piracy_, expert pirate historian Benerson Little debunks more than a dozen pirate myths that derive from this era—from the flying of the Jolly Roger to the burying of treasure, from walking the plank to the staging of epic sea battles—and shows that the truth is far more fascinating and disturbing than the romanticized legends.

Among Little’s revelations are that pirates of the Golden Age never made their captives walk the plank and that they, instead, were subject to horrendous torture, such as being burned or hung by their arms. Likewise, epic sea battles involving pirates were fairly rare because most prey surrendered immediately.

The stories are real and are drawn heavily from primary sources. Complementing them are colorful images of flags, ships, and buccaneers based on eyewitness accounts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Escaping Hitler: A Jewish Boy's Quest for Freedom and His Future*



  






*The story of a young boy who escaped Hitler and the Holocaust—and lived happily ever after.*

_Escaping Hitler_ is the true story, covering ninety years, of Günter Stern who, at fourteen, when Adolf Hitler threatened his family, education, and future, resolved to escape from his rural village of Nickenich in the German Rhineland. In July 1939, Günter boarded a bus to the border of Luxembourg, illegally crossed the river, and walked alone for seven days through Belgium and into Holland. He was intent on catching a ferry to England and freedom, but the outcome of his journey was not exactly as he had planned.

Scrivens gathered her information through interviews with Günter, now known as Joe Stirling, and with those closest to him. During an emotional ‘foot-stepping’ journey in September 2013, Scrivens also visited Günter’s birthplace, met with a school friend, discovered the apartment in Koblenz where he fled following Kristallnacht in 1938, drove the route of Günter’s walk through Europe, and retraced the final steps of his parents prior to their deportation to a Nazi death camp in Poland during 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beyond a Reasonable Donut (A Deputy Donut Mystery Book 5) *



  






*Selling her corn fritters at a carnival, Deputy Donut Café owner Emily Westhill faces off against a murderer who doesn’t play fair . . .
*
Emily and her assistant, Nina, are looking forward to manning the Deputy Donut tent at the Faker’s Dozen Carnival in Fallingbrook, Wisconsin—a festival held on Friday the thirteenth to celebrate good and bad luck. But Emily has barely dropped the corn fritters in oil when bad luck boils up. First, their bucket of confectioner’s sugar disappears—and then while a mime creates a distraction, a magician robs their cash register.

After the carnival, their misfortune continues. Emily discovers that someone has broken into artist Nina’s loft and vandalized a large painting in progress with the bucket of stolen sugar, which is now on the head of the mime, who seems to have been suffocated. Emily would bet Nina was the intended victim, but the cops think Nina silenced the mime. Now Emily must catch the killer white-handed—before someone else kicks the bucket . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crime Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *



  






*Investigate 100 of the world's most notorious crimes, including the Great Train Robbery, the Lindbergh kidnapping, and the murders of serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer.*

Were the perpetrators delusional, opportunist, or truly evil? Find out what really happened and how the cases were solved.

Discover conmen with sheer verve, such as Victor Lustig who "sold" the Eiffel Tower to scrap dealers in 1925, adrenaline-fuelled escapes, and mind-bending exploits of pirates, kidnappers, and drug cartels. _The Crime Book_ demystifies malware, cybercrimes, and Ponzi schemes and sets out the terrifying ploys of mass murderers from 16th-century Elizabeth Báthory who drained young girls' blood to the more recent exploits of Rosemary and Fred West.

Like a virus, crime mutates and adapts. _The Crime Book_ explains how pivotal moments in history opened up new opportunities for criminals, such as the smuggling of alcohol during the American Prohibition era. It also charts developments in justice and forensics including the Innocence Project, which used DNA testing to exonerate wrongly convicted convicts. It examines how the forces of law and order have fought back against crime, explaining ingenious sting operations such as tracking down the jewel thief Bill Mason and the final capture of murderer Ted Bundy.

With a foreword from bestselling crime author Cathy Scott, _The Crime Book_ is an enthralling introduction to humanity's darker side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Murder at Redmire Hall (A Yorkshire Murder Mystery Book 3)*



  






*An impossible murder behind a locked door. Can DCI Oldroyd find the key to the mystery?*
Lord Redmire’s gambling habit has placed him in serious debt. Determined to salvage his fortune by putting Redmire Hall on the map, the aristocrat performs an impossible locked-door illusion on live TV. But as the cameras roll, his spectacular trick goes fatally wrong…
Special guest DCI Jim Oldroyd has a front-row seat, but in all his years with the West Riding Police he’s never witnessed anything like this. He sees Redmire disappear—and then reappear, dead, with a knife in his back.
As Oldroyd and DS Stephanie Johnson soon discover, nearly everyone at the event had a reason to resent the eccentric lord. But how did the murderer get into the locked room—or out, for that matter?
When the only other person who knew the secret behind the illusion is brutally silenced, the case begins to look unsolvable. Because as Oldroyd and Johnson know, it’s not just a question of _who_ did it and _why_—but _how_?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cassandra (A Lt. Gazzara Novel Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.* 




  






*A brutal murder. An embattled cop. A cold case nobody wants.*

They found her lying in the mud on the banks of South Chickamauga Creek. She’d been stabbed forty-four times. The killer was never found. Twenty-three years later the case lands on Kate Gazzara’s desk. With her career in jeopardy, she finds herself plunged into a frantic race against time… and members of her own department.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Saffron (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 3) *



  






*It Was A Dark and Stormy Night…*
Saffron was the first. T.J. Bron found her naked body lying beside a dumpster at the rear of the Sorbonne. Four weeks later, a teenage couple looking for a quiet spot to get it together find a second victim. The bodies continue to pile up. The killer's clever. Clues are scarce. Lieutenant Kate Gazzara is baffled. What few clues there are make little sense and generate more questions than answers. Can she figure it out and stop a sadistic killer's reign of terror? Find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cassidy (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 7) *



  






*A string of murders. A killer on the hunt. A detective that can’t let go.*

When a farmer discovers a man’s body in the passenger seat of his own car, Captain Kate Gazzara is called in to lead the murder investigation. A simple carjacking gone wrong? That’s what it looks like but, as we all know, looks can be deceiving. So Kate probes deeper and quickly discovers that her victim isn't the first, but only the latest in a string of murders going back over five years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Georgina (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 8 ) *



  






*A forgotten cold case. A long dead teenager. A detective that can't let go.*

Every cop has an unsolved case they can’t let go. Georgina Harrison was mine. I can’t tell you why… Maybe it was because she was just a teenager, sweet sixteen, that it stuck in my craw. Maybe it was the sight of… you don’t want to know. Maybe it was because I was still a rookie when I accompanied Harry Starke to the crime scene that God awful day. Maybe it was all of those things, but try as I might to move on, I couldn’t. And every year on September 26th the memory of that crime scene came flooding back to haunt me. And every year I opened the case file, flipped through it, and then closed it again. This time though, I won't quit until Georgina gets the justice she deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nicolette (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 9) *

*Book 10 is currently **free here.*




  






Nobody knows what horrors Nicolette Percy endured the night she was murdered.
Kate Gazzara caught the case and at first she thought it would be a quick and easy closer. She was wrong. With every passing day the case became more complex. And then she made a mistake that almost cost her her career...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cameron (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 12)*



  






Kate had no idea what she was letting herself in for when she answered the call that Monday morning. The brutal murder of Cameron Geffner started her along a trail more complex and shocking than any case she'd handled in her long career as a homicide detective. That and the turmoil in her personal life will test her skills and fortitude like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Straight Cut (Hard Case Crime Book 21)*



  






*An American film editor is caught up in Europe’s drug underworld in a “spare and cinematic” character study by the award-winning author of Soldier’s Joy (Time).*

Tracy Bateman eeks out a meager existence as a freelance film editor. Other than alcohol, his closest companion is a dog dying of cancer. And his wife, Lauren, is off with his friend Kevin, who’s also his occasional employer. Prospects are grim, but on the day Tracy decides to relieve his dog of his misery, Kevin calls with a job offer.

The pay is double what it should be and would take him to Rome. Tracy suspects there’s a side job involving drugs, something he and Kevin have dabbled in before with minimal success. But when Lauren shows up with a suitcase full of cash, he sends her home and decides to finish the job on his own. It will take all of his skill to not end up on the cutting floor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Couple Next Door: A Novel*



  






*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

_It all started at a dinner party. . .

A domestic suspense debut about a young couple and their apparently friendly neighbors—a twisty, rollercoaster ride of lies, betrayal, and the secrets between husbands and wives. . ._

Anne and Marco Conti seem to have it all—a loving relationship, a wonderful home, and their beautiful baby, Cora. But one night, when they are at a dinner party next door, a terrible crime is committed. Suspicion immediately lands on the parents. But the truth is a much more complicated story.

Inside the curtained house, an unsettling account of what actually happened unfolds. Detective Rasbach knows that the panicked couple is hiding something. Both Anne and Marco soon discover that the other is keeping secrets, secrets they've kept for years. 

What follows is the nerve-racking unraveling of a family—a chilling tale of deception, duplicity, and unfaithfulness that will keep you breathless until the final shocking twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Whites: A Novel *



  






*By the co-writer of the HBO miniseries The Night Of

Richard Price's New York Times bestseller, The Whites, is an electrifying tale of a New York City police detective under siege-by an unsolved murder, by his own dark past, and by a violent stalker seeking revenge.*

Back in the run-and-gun days of the mid-1990s, when a young Billy Graves worked in the South Bronx as part of an aggressive anti-crime unit known as the Wild Geese, he made headlines by accidentally shooting a ten-year-old boy while struggling with an angel-dusted berserker on a crowded street. Branded as a loose cannon by his higher-ups, Billy spent years enduring one dead-end posting after another. Now in his early forties, he has somehow survived and become a sergeant in Manhattan Night Watch, a small team of detectives charged with responding to all post-midnight felonies from Wall Street to Harlem. Mostly, his unit acts as little more than a set-up crew for the incoming shift, but after years in police purgatory, Billy is content simply to do his job.

Then comes a call that changes everything: Night Watch is summoned to the four a.m. fatal slashing of a man in Penn Station, and this time Billy's investigation moves beyond the usual handoff to the day tour. And when he discovers that the victim was once a suspect in the unsolved murder of a twelve-year-old boy-a savage case with connections to the former members of the Wild Geese-the bad old days are back in Billy's life with a vengeance, tearing apart enduring friendships forged in the urban trenches and even threatening the safety of his family.

Razor-sharp and propulsively written, _The Whites_ introduces Harry Brandt--a new master of American crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Russian Assassin: A Max Austin Thriller, Book #1*



  






*You can’t go home again…*Former KGB assassin Max Austin's peaceful life in Paris is shattered when his mother's imminent death brings him back to a world he only wants to forget. Before he's even unpacked his bags, a brutal act of terrorism sends Max running for his life and forces him to uncover secrets about his father’s past to save his family's lives.Max’s sister and nephew become pawns in a game that started a generation ago. As Max races from the alleyways of Minsk to the tony neighborhoods of Zurich, and finally to the gritty streets of Prague, he must confront his past and come to terms with his future to preserve his family name.If you like intrigue, twists, and high-octane excitement, you’ll love this tight, fast-paced adventure, starring Jack Arbor’s stoic hero, ex-KGB assassin-for-hire Max Austin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Argue with a Cat: A Human's Guide to the Art of Persuasion*



  






*Learn how to persuade cats—the world’s most skeptical and cautious negotiators—with this primer on rhetoric and argument from the New York Times bestselling author of Thank You for Arguing!*

Cats are skilled manipulators who can talk you into just about anything without a single word (or maybe a meow or two). They can get you to drop whatever you’re doing and play with them. They can make you serve their dinner way ahead of schedule. They can get you to sit down in an instant to provide a lap. On the other hand, try getting a cat to do what _you_ want....

While it’s hard, persuading a cat is possible. And after that, persuading humans becomes a breeze, and that is what you will learn in this book. _How to Argue with a Cat _will teach you how to:

· Hold an intelligent conversation—one of the few things easier to do with a cat than a human.
· Argue logically, even if your opponent is furry and irrational.
· Hack up a fallacy (the hairball of logic).
· Make your body do the talking (cats are very good at this).
· Master decorum: the art of fitting in with cats, venture capitalists, or humans.
· Learn the wisdom of predator timing to pounce at the right moment.
· Get someone to do something or stop doing it.
· Earn any creature’s respect and loyalty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great War Illustrated - 1914: Archive and Colour Photographs of WWI *



  






First of a series of five titles which will cover each year of the war graphically. Countless thousands of pictures were taken by photographers on all sides during the First World War. These pictures appeared in the magazines, journals and newspapers of the time. Some illustrations went on to become part of post war archives and have appeared, and continue to appear, in present-day publications and TV documentary programmes many did not. The Great War Illustrated series, beginning with the year 1914, will include in its pages many rarely seen images with individual numbers allocated and subsequently they will be lodged with the Taylor Library Archive for use by editors and authors.Gt War Illustrated 1914 covers the outbreak of hostilities, the early battles, the war at sea, forming of the great trench line stretching from the coast to the Swiss border and ends with the Xmas truce. Some images will be familiar many will be seen for the first time by a new generation interested in the months that changed the world for ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Great War Illustrated - 1915: Archive and Colour Photographs of WWI *



  






The second in a series of five titles, which will cover each year of the war graphically. Countless thousands of pictures were taken by photographers on all sides during the First World War. These pictures appeared in the magazines, journals and newspapers of the time. Some illustrations went on to become part of post-war archives and have appeared, and continue to appear, in present-day publications and TV documentary programmes many did not. The Great War Illustrated series will include in its pages many rarely seen images with individual numbers allocated and subsequently they will be lodged with the Taylor Library Archive for use by editors and authors.The Great War Illustrated 1915 covers the 1915 Gallipoli campaign and the battles that commenced on the Western Front that year. Some images will be familiar many will be seen for the first time by a new generation interested in the war that changed the world forever. With over 1,000 painstakingly restored images, this will be a definitive picture reference book on 1915 and will appeal to enthusiasts, collectors and student of the period alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*'The Most Dangerous Moment of the War': Japan's Attack on the Indian Ocean, 1942*



  






*“A well-detailed account of the [World War II] raid, which badly stung the Royal Navy but which the Japanese failed to exploit to a strategic advantage” (Seapower).*

In early April 1942, a little-known episode of World War II took place. Said by Sir Winston Churchill to be “the most dangerous moment of the war,” the Japanese made their only major offensive westwards into the Indian Ocean. As historian Sir Arthur Bryant said, “A Japanese naval victory in April 1942 would have given Japan total control of the Indian Ocean, isolated the Middle East and brought down the Churchill government.”

Having crippled the American fleet at Pearl Harbor, the Japanese turned their sights on the British Eastern Fleet based at Ceylon. Occupation of Ceylon, now Sri Lanka, would not only provide the Japanese a springboard into India but also control of the essential convoy routes to Europe and the Western Desert. And aside from the British Eastern Fleet, the Indian Ocean lay undefended.

In April 1942, a Japanese fleet led by six aircraft carriers, four battleships, and thirty other ships sailed into the Bay of Bengal. In the ferocious battles that followed, the British lost a carrier, two heavy cruisers, and many other ships; however, the Japanese eventually turned back, never to sail against India again. John Clancy, whose father survived the sinking of _HMS Cornwall_ during the battle, “masterfully combines the strategic overview, the tactical decision making and many personal experiences to bring this episode of the war to life” (_WWII Today_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 9th Infantry Division in Vietnam: Unparalleled and Unequaled*



  






*“This outstanding book is a must read for those trying to understand the Vietnam War and its guerrilla warfare tactics”—from the author of Losing Vietnam (Post Library).*

Of all the military assignments in Vietnam, perhaps none was more challenging than the defense of the Mekong River Delta region. Operating deep within the Viet Cong-controlled Delta, the 9th Infantry Division of the U.S. Army was charged with protecting the area and its population against Communist insurgents and ensuring the success of the South Vietnamese government’s pacification program. Faced with unrelenting physical hardships, a tenacious enemy, and the region’s rugged terrain, the 9th Division established strategies and quantifiable goals for completing their mission, effectively writing a blueprint for combating guerilla warfare that influenced army tacticians for decades to come.

In _The 9th Infantry Division in Vietnam_, Ira A. Hunt Jr. details the innovative strategies of the 9th Division in their fight to overcome the Viet Cong. Based on Hunt’s experience as colonel and division chief of staff, the volume documents how the 9th Division’s combat effectiveness peaked in 1969. A wealth of illustrative material, including photos, maps, charts, and tables, deepens understanding of the region’s hazardous environment and clarifies the circumstances of the division’s failures and successes.

A welcome addition to scholarship on the Vietnam War, _The 9th Infantry Division in Vietnam_ will find an audience with enthusiasts and scholars of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*An Absolutely Remarkable Thing: A Novel (The Carls Book 1) *



  






*THE INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“Sparkling with mystery, humor and the uncanny, this is a fun read. But beneath its effervescent tone, more complex themes are at play.” —San Francisco Chronicle*

In his wildly entertaining debut novel, Hank Green*—*cocreator of Crash Course, Vlogbrothers, and SciShow*—*spins a sweeping, cinematic tale about a young woman who becomes an overnight celebrity before realizing she's part of something bigger, and stranger, than anyone could have possibly imagined.

The Carls just appeared.

Roaming through New York City at three a.m., twenty-three-year-old April May stumbles across a giant sculpture. Delighted by its appearance and craftsmanship—like a ten-foot-tall Transformer wearing a suit of samurai armor—April and her best friend, Andy, make a video with it, which Andy uploads to YouTube. The next day, April wakes up to a viral video and a new life. News quickly spreads that there are Carls in dozens of cities around the world—from Beijing to Buenos Aires—and April, as their first documentarian, finds herself at the center of an intense international media spotlight.

Seizing the opportunity to make her mark on the world, April now has to deal with the consequences her new particular brand of fame has on her relationships, her safety, and her own identity. And all eyes are on April to figure out not just what the Carls are, but what they want from us.

Compulsively entertaining and powerfully relevant, _An Absolutely Remarkable Thing_ grapples with big themes, including how the social internet is changing fame, rhetoric, and radicalization; how our culture deals with fear and uncertainty; and how vilification and adoration spring for the same dehumanization that follows a life in the public eye. The beginning of an exciting fiction career, _An Absolutely Remarkable Thing_ is a bold and insightful novel of now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Babel-17 *


  






*The Nebula Award Winner: “By looking at a typical space opera adventure from a different angle, Delany . . . give[ s ] us a weird, welcoming book” (Tor.com).*

At twenty-six, Rydra Wong is the most popular poet in the five settled galaxies. Almost telepathically perceptive, she has written poems that capture the mood of mankind after two decades of savage war. Since the invasion, Earth has endured famine, plague, and cannibalism—but its greatest catastrophe will be Babel-17.

Sabotage threatens to undermine the war effort, and the military calls in Rydra. Random attacks lay waste to warships, weapons factories, and munitions dumps, and all are tied together by strings of sound, broadcast over the radio before and after each accident. In that gibberish Rydra recognizes a coherent message, with all of the beauty, persuasive power, and order that only language possesses. To save humanity, she will master this strange tongue. But the more she learns, the more she is tempted to join the other side . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Renegade Magic (Star Renegades Book 1)*



  






*In outer space, there is no right or wrong...unless you get caught.*
Cal commandeers a smuggling vessel to escape a death sentence for a crime he didn't commit. When a beautiful galactic law enforcer lands far too close, Cal’s new crew kidnaps her hoping they can prove his innocence.
Hey, what could go wrong?
Dania, a powerful mage enforcer, is on a mission to eliminate a human trafficking ring. When a small team of criminal buffoons grabs her instead, she’s honor bound to exterminate them despite their pleas of innocence.
The Star Renegade crew is guilty and must be punished for their crimes. However, they use their smuggling profits to feed the hungry. Dania will face her own execution for not enforcing royal edicts, but how can she execute people breaking the law for all the right reasons?
_Star Renegades is Guardians of the Galaxy meets The Expanse, Firefly, and Robin Hood._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Relics of Dawn: A Story Carved in Time (Complete Trilogy Box Set)*



  






*NAMED BOOK OF THE YEAR • "Mind-blowing is an understatement!"—Seth Comire at I♥SCI-FI

Their dying world hides an ancient secret that could rewrite the past to save our future.*

Kaia knows her civilization exists on the brink. In 2296, an unstoppable mass extinction leaves Council scientists no choice but to unveil the Dawn Project. Their audacious plan will terraform the planet back to life… beginning with an exodus to the heavens.

She decides to join a small science team staying behind to monitor the project from orbit, when an anomaly in the data reveals a threatening conspiracy.

It turns out not everyone trusts the Councilors.

Now, it's up to her to stop the Dawn Project's act of creation from becoming apocalyptic destruction.

Kaia's search for answers leads to a mystery from 2034. A discredited geologist named Alan Pearce claimed clues buried below ancient ruins reveal a hidden truth... that makes her question everything.
Separated by time but bound by courage, Kaia and Alan's stories intertwine as superstorms rage and cities crumble to dust. Their worlds are dying, but who can they trust?

*“The mystery of Da Vinci Code meets the science of Interstellar!” Fans of Stargate, The Day After Tomorrow, and The Time Machine will love this gripping science fiction saga for our future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Black Prism (Lightbringer Book 1)*



  






*In a world where magic is tightly controlled, the most powerful man in history must choose between his kingdom and his son in the first book in the epic NYT bestselling Lightbringer series.*

Guile is the Prism. He is high priest and emperor, a man whose power, wit, and charm are all that preserves a tenuous peace. Yet Prisms never last, and Guile knows exactly how long he has left to live.

When Guile discovers he has a son, born in a far kingdom after the war that put him in power, he must decide how much he's willing to pay to protect a secret that could tear his world apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sherlock & Dracula: Lifeblood *



  






*A CLASSIC HISTORICAL DETECTIVE THRILLER WITH A SUPERNATURAL TWIST

Lifeblood - A Novel*
Seven years after Dracula's apparent demise at the hands of Jonathan Harker and his five compatriots in the forests of the Carpathian Mountains, Sherlock Holmes is asked by Mina Harker to help track down what she believes is the returning vampire before he takes his revenge. But she may be too late. Can Sherlock and Dr. Watson find the lair of Dracula located somewhere in Victorian London before vengeance is served.

Based on the characters developed by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle in his works depicting the Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and characters developed by Bram Stoker in Dracula.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Long Island Iced Tina (A Catering Hall Mystery Book 2)*



  






*Mia Carina is back in the borough of Queens—in charge of the family catering hall, Belle View Banquet Manor, and keeping her nonna company. But some events—like murder—are not the kind you can schedule . . .
*
Mia’s newly pregnant friend Nicole plans to hold a shower at Belle View—but Nicole also has to attend one that her competitive (and mysteriously rich) stepmother, Tina, is throwing at the fanciest place in Queens. It’s a good chance for Mia to snoop on a competitor, especially since doing a search for “how to run a catering hall” can get you only so far.

Mia tags along at the lavish party, but the ambience suffers at Nicole’s Belle View shower when a fight breaks out—and then, oddly, a long-missing and valuable stolen painting is unwrapped by the mom-to-be. Tina is clearly shocked to see it. But not as shocked as Mia is when, soon afterward, she spots the lifeless body of a party guest floating in the marina . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Garden of Lamentations: A Novel (Duncan Kincaid/Gemma James Novels Book 17)*



  






Scotland Yard detectives Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James are drawn into separate investigations that hold disturbing—and deadly—complications for their own lives in this powerful mystery in the bestselling series.
On a beautiful morning in mid-May, the body of a young woman is found in one of Notting Hill’s private gardens. To passersby, the pretty girl in the white dress looks as if she’s sleeping. But Reagan Keating has been murdered, and the lead detective, DI Kerry Boatman, turns to Gemma James for help. She and Gemma worked together on a previous investigation, and Gemma has a personal connection to the case: Reagan was the nanny of a child who attends the same dance studio as Toby, Gemma and Kincaid’s son.
Gemma soon discovers that Reagan’s death is the second tragedy in this exclusive London park; a few months before, a young boy died in a tragic accident. But when still another of the garden residents meets a violent end, it becomes clear that there are more sinister forces at play. Boatman and Gemma must stop the killer before another innocent life is taken.
While his wife is consumed with her new case, Kincaid finds himself plagued by disturbing questions about several previous—and seemingly unrelated—cases involving members of the force. If his suspicions are correct and the crimes are linked, are his family and friends in mortal danger as well? Kincaid’s hunch turns to certainty when a Metropolitan Police officer close to him is brutally attacked. There’s a traitor in the ranks, and now Kincaid wonders if he can trust anyone.
As Gemma begins to see a solution to her case, she realizes she holds a child’s fate in her hands. Can she do the right thing? And can Kincaid rely on his friends, both inside and outside the Scotland Yard force, to stand beside him as he faces the deadliest challenge of his career?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Witchfinder (Amos Walker Novels Book 12) *



  






*A dying architect engages Detroit PI Amos Walker to uncover someone who is spreading lies about him*
The world is waiting for Jay Bell Furlong to die. The grand old man of American architecture is on deathwatch in a Los Angeles hospital, and it won’t be long before his obituary hits the front page. Only Amos Walker knows that the impending death is a bit farther off than that. In fact, Furlong has just become Walker’s client. The architect is still near death, yes, but far from the hospital. Before he goes, he has an item of revenge he wants seen to, and Walker is to be his instrument. Eight years prior, a salacious photo caused Furlong to cut loose his young lover, a photo he has now learned is a fake. He hires Walker to find out who poisoned his happiness, so that he can repay the favor before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hours of the Virgin (Amos Walker Novels Book 13) *



  






*Detroit PI Amos Walker searches for a priceless medieval illuminated manuscript—and for evidence that can put his former partner’s killer behind bars*

Hired by a curator at the Detroit Institute of Arts to serve as his bodyguard during a transaction involving a stolen illuminated manuscript, Amos Walker enters a darkened skin-flick theater where the exchange is supposed to take place. When the deal goes south, he’s lucky to leave with his life . . . and a new lead to pursue in collaring the man who murdered his partner 20 years ago.

In a case that features a wheelchair-bound pornographer and rare book collector, an ultra-slick art expert, a trophy wife, and a white-collar criminal, Walker faces one of the greatest challenges of his career as a present-day crime draws him back to one of the darkest episodes of his past.

_The Hours of the Virgin_ is the 13th book in the Amos Walker Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sinister Heights (Amos Walker Novels Book 15)*



  






*Detroit PI Amos Walker steps into a lethal family feud when the beautiful widow of a powerful industrialist hires him to find her late husband’s illegitimate children*

Leland Stutch was building automobiles before Henry Ford ever dreamed up the Model T. He dominated Detroit for most of the 20th century as the auto industry soared and then began its long, slow descent. When Stutch’s widow contacts Amos Walker, the private eye expects to meet a doddering old lady. Instead he encounters Rayellen, a 30-something beauty with washboard abs and 1 of the most unusual propositions he’s ever heard.

Unconcerned with matrimonial vows, the most powerful man in Detroit left mistresses—and love children—all over Michigan. To stave off any future paternity suits, Rayellen hires Walker to locate Stutch’s illegitimate offspring and pay them off—a seemingly simple task that draws the detective into a dysfunctional family’s war zone and a violent case of kidnapping and murder.

_Sinister Heights_ is the 15th book in the Amos Walker Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Comfort of Distance: A Sebastien Grey Novel (The Sebastien Grey Novels Book 1)*



  






Forensic science meets literary fiction in this captivating police procedural.

Deep in the forests of the Black Hills, human remains are being discovered – one bit at a time. Rumors of a rogue man-eating mountain lion are spreading through the county and panic is starting to swell. Sgt. Hank LeGris of the Custer County Sheriff’s Office is feeling the pressure; he needs to find out who the dead are, and how they got that way. Hank suspects that the bodies are the result of a more sinister predator. But in order to solve the mystery, he will have to reach back into his own dysfunctional family history and pull in the only person who can get to the bottom of these strange cases – his estranged and disordered brother, the brilliant forensic anthropologist Dr. Sebastien Grey.

When Sebastien arrives in the Black Hills, he takes his brother, and Detective Tiffany Reese, on a whirlwind tour of forensic thinking and deductive reasoning, not only solving the mystery of the human remains, but the murder of a local thug as well. In the process, Sebastien himself is forever transformed by his own success and by the charm and kindness of the lovely Detective Reese: “One day I hope you give yourself permission to be different, Sebastien. You’ll be happier.”

The Comfort of Distance is equal parts forensic mystery, police procedure and character study, with dashes of comedy and romance thrown in. Readers will be cheering at the end and ready for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Other Mrs.: A Novel *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Coming to Netflix!

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED BY ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY · PEOPLE MAGAZINE · MARIE CLAIRE · POPSUGAR · BUSTLE · SHEREADS · HELLOGIGGLES · and more!

A woman is drawn into a mysterious web of secrets in this twisty whodunnit from New York Times bestselling author Mary Kubica*

Sadie and Will Foust have only just moved their family from bustling Chicago to a coastal island in Maine when their neighbor Morgan Baines is found dead in her home. The murder rocks their tiny coastal island, but no one is more shaken than Sadie.

But it’s not just Morgan’s death that has Sadie on edge. And as the eyes of suspicion turn toward the new family in town, Sadie is drawn deeper into the mystery of what really happened that dark and deadly night. But Sadie must be careful, for the more she discovers about Mrs. Baines, the more she begins to realize just how much she has to lose if the truth ever comes to light.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hand Off *



  






_From the author of the Amazon bestselling Sam Archer thriller series comes a prequel novel focusing on two familiar characters early in their careers, before they both became forces of nature in the NYPD._

New York City, late October, 2004. It’s the week leading up to Halloween. As born-and-raised New Yorkers, NYPD officers Matthew Shepherd and Jake Hendricks know from past experience, something seems to get in the air at this time of year. Shep is finally finding his feet after a rough start in the Department, and his partner Jake is doing his best to learn the job and serve the city after taking a few steps down the wrong path before becoming a cop.

But then, a famous athlete is found dead in a Manhattan hotel; it appears he took his own life at the peak of his career.
Another athlete is discovered badly beaten inside a strip-club toilet. And a masked vigilante launches a series of late-night assaults on men accused of domestic violence, administering payback, street-justice style.

Shepherd and Hendricks are still young officers and not yet senior enough to be involved in investigations. But in the city that never sleeps, and before the time when the pair would become leaders of two elite investigation squads in the NYPD, the two cops are slowly drawn into the cases.

As quiet, unofficial investigators.

But also, as suspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Queen of Spades Thrillers: Books 1-6: Queen of Spades Boxset *



  






Eva Santella fled her violent world in Italy and made a life for herself in L.A. under a new name.
But then they found her. And took away everything she loved.
Now she has only one thing left to live for… Making them pay.

*All six books in the bestselling Eva Santella series: Queen of Spades, One-Eyed Jack, The Suicide King, The Ace of Clubs, The Joker, and the Wild Card*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gia: Books 1-8: A Gia Santella Crime Thriller Boxset (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series)*



  






*Number one best seller in Vigilante Justice, Noir, Hard-Boiled, and Heist.*
More than 1,000 pages of fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, gripping thrillers with a flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroine who loves nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.
*It’s time for the hunted to become the hunter …*
After learning her parents’ untimely deaths were the work of a murderer, free-spirited heiress Gia Santella reinvents herself as a vigilante warrior for justice.
With tens of thousands of books sold, the Gia Santella Crime Thriller series will make you stay up all night, ditch your chores, and sneak off to binge read!
_“Once you start reading, you can’t stop.”_
With 13 books already published save money now by getting NINE PAGE-TURNING NOVELS in this omnibus edition at a steep discount. Bonus: This boxed set contains books 1-8 in the series PLUS the bonus novella, Lone Raven, unavailable for sale anywhere else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Set (Books 10-12) (The Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Sets Book 4)*



  






*USA Today Bestselling series by an Agatha, Anthony, Barry & Macavity finalist*


*Save 33% when you buy books 10-12 in the GIA SANTELLA CRIME THRILLER series: Cold Blooded, Dark Shadows and Dark Vengeance.*

Now that her boyfriend is in a Witness Protection program in San Diego, Gia has decided to spend a little more time enjoying perfect weather, endless sunshine, and gorgeous beaches.

Her new life is a stark contrast to her busy San Francisco life.

But beneath the surface of the bucolic California city, lurks a deadly presence intent on demolishing any bit of hard-won peace, love and serenity that Gia has won.

And this time it’s personal.

Gia will risk it all to protect what is most important to her and she won’t hesitate to destroy anyone who stands in her way.
Even if she loses her own life in doing so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Stained (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*An FBI agent must return to a traumatic case to protect her family and stop a killer in this small-town Pennsylvania thriller.*

Ever since she fatally disobeyed orders, Supervisory Special Agent Lucy Guardino has been chained to her desk. But now a mysterious letter has arrived, hinting that a case she closed four years ago pinned a string of rapes and killings on the wrong man. Lucy jumps at the chance to re-open the case—despite orders to leave well enough alone.

Her unofficial investigation takes her back to the small town where a killer took his own life along with one final victim—a mother who left behind a grieving husband and son. Could those dramatic events have all been orchestrated to protect the real killer? Now, with the lives of her own family at risk and a desperate boy out for vigilante justice, Lucy must race to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chasing Mind (Chase Malone Thriller)*



  






*Imagine if they knew what you were thinking . . .
What wouldn’t you want them to know?
They can read you like a book.
The thought police are coming!*

In a story that will blow your mind, a fugitive billionaire and a former spy must stop an insidious plot to control the population through high tech mind reading. Chase and Wen are trapped in a maze of illusion, reality, and secrets, as they struggle to overcome an enemy so powerful, their very own thoughts are used against them.

*Once they get inside your mind, there is no way out.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Have Mother, Will Travel: A Mother and Daughter Discover Themselves, Each Other, and the World *



  






_Glamour_ magazine called _Come Back_, the first nonfiction collaboration by Claire and Mia Fontaine, the “best mother-daughter memoir,” while the _New York Times Book Review_ praised it as, “a testament to the power of the love.”
The Fontaines are back with _Have Mother, Will Travel_, a beautiful, thoughtful, insightful, inspiring book that brilliantly captures the changing relationship between a mother and her adult daughter. Seen within the context of an unforgettable round-the-world adventure, the emotional milestones reached and the new understandings and appreciations achieved will warm the heart and nourish the soul—an extraordinary journey that should not be missed by armchair travelers and by mothers and daughters everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Republic of Lies: American Conspiracy Theorists and Their Surprising Rise to Power *



  






*A riveting tour through the landscape and meaning of modern conspiracy theories, exploring the causes and tenacity of this American malady, from Birthers to Pizzagate and beyond.
*
American society has always been fertile ground for conspiracy theories, but with the election of Donald Trump, previously outlandish ideas suddenly attained legitimacy. Trump himself is a conspiracy enthusiast: from his claim that global warming is a Chinese hoax to the accusations of “fake news,” he has fanned the flames of suspicion.

But it was not by the power of one man alone that these ideas gained new power. _Republic of Lies_ looks beyond the caricatures of conspiracy theorists to explain their tenacity. Without lending the theories validity, Anna Merlan gives a nuanced, sympathetic account of the people behind them, across the political spectrum, and the circumstances that helped them take hold. The lack of a social safety net, inadequate education, bitter culture wars, and years of economic insecurity have created large groups of people who feel forgotten by their government and even besieged by it. Our contemporary conditions are a perfect petri dish for conspiracy movements: a durable, permanent, elastic climate of alienation and resentment. All the while, an army of politicians and conspiracy-peddlers has fanned the flames of suspicion to serve their own ends.

Bringing together penetrating historical analysis and gripping on-the-ground reporting, _Republic of Lies_ transforms our understanding of American paranoia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Samsung Rising: The Inside Story of the South Korean Giant That Set Out to Beat Apple and Conquer Tech*



  






*An explosive exposé of Samsung that “reads like a dynastic thriller, rolling through three generations of family intrigue, embezzlement, bribery, corruption, prostitution, and other bad behavior” (The Wall Street Journal).

LONGLISTED FOR THE FINANCIAL TIMES AND MCKINSEY BUSINESS BOOK OF THE YEAR AWARD*

Based on years of reporting on Samsung for _The Economist, The Wall Street Journal, _and _Time,_ from his base in South Korea, and his countless sources inside and outside the company, Geoffrey Cain offers a penetrating look behind the curtains of the biggest company nobody in America knows. Seen for decades in tech circles as a fast follower rather than an innovation leader, Samsung today has grown to become a market leader in the United States and around the globe. They have captured one quarter of the smartphone market and have been pushing the envelope on every front.

Forty years ago, Samsung was a rickety Korean agricultural conglomerate that produced sugar, paper, and fertilizer, located in a backward country with a third-world economy. With the rise of the PC revolution, though, Chairman Lee Byung-chul began a bold experiment: to make Samsung a major supplier of computer chips. The multimillion- dollar plan was incredibly risky. But Lee, wowed by a young Steve Jobs, who sat down with the chairman to offer his advice, became obsessed with creating a tech empire. And in _Samsung Rising_, we follow Samsung behind the scenes as the company fights its way to the top of tech. It is one of Apple’s chief suppliers of technology critical to the iPhone, and its own Galaxy phone outsells the iPhone.

Today, Samsung employs over 300,000 people (compared to Apple’s 80,000 and Google’s 48,000). The company’s revenues have grown more than forty times from that of 1987 and make up more than 20 percent of South Korea’s exports. Yet their disastrous recall of the Galaxy Note 7, with numerous reports of phones spontaneously bursting into flames, reveals the dangers of the company’s headlong attempt to overtake Apple at any cost.

A sweeping insider account, _Samsung Rising_ shows how a determined and fearless Asian competitor has become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Growing Season: How I Built a New Life--and Saved an American Farm*



  






*“A gutsy success story” (The New York Times Book Review) about* *one tenacious woman’s journey to escape rural poverty and create a billion-dollar farming business—without ever leaving the land she loves*

The youngest of her parents’ combined twenty-one children, Sarah Frey grew up on a struggling farm in southern Illinois, often having to grow, catch, or hunt her own dinner alongside her brothers. She spent much of her early childhood dreaming of running away to the big city—or really anywhere with central heating. At fifteen, she moved out of her family home and started her own fresh produce delivery business with nothing more than an old pickup truck.

Two years later, when the family farm faced inevitable foreclosure, Frey gave up on her dreams of escape, took over the farm, and created her own produce company. Refusing to play by traditional rules, at seventeen she began talking her way into suit-filled boardrooms, making deals with the nation’s largest retailers. Her early negotiations became so legendary that Harvard Business School published some of her deals as case studies, which have turned out to be favorites among its students. 

Today, her family-operated company, Frey Farms, has become one of America’s largest fresh produce growers and shippers, with farmland spread across seven states. Thanks to the millions of melons and pumpkins she sells annually, Frey has been dubbed “America’s Pumpkin Queen” by the national press.

_The Growing Season_ tells the inspiring story of how a scrappy rural childhood gave Frey the grit and resiliency to take risks that paid off in unexpected ways. Rather than leaving her community, she found adventure and opportunity in one of the most forgotten parts of our country. With fearlessness and creativity, she literally dug her destiny out of the dirt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Arms and Armour of the Imperial Roman Soldier: From Marius to Commodus, 112 BC–AD 192*



  






From the Latin warriors on the Palatine Hill in the age of Romulus, to the last defenders of Constantinople in 1453 AD, the weaponry of the Roman Army was constantly evolving. Through glory and defeat, the Roman warrior adapted to the changing face of warfare. Due to the immense size of the Roman Empire, which reached fromthe British Isles to the Arabian Gulf, the equipment of the Roman soldier varied greatly from region to region.Through the use of materials such as leather, linen and felt, the army was able to adjust its equipment to these varied climates. Arms and Armour of the Imperial Roman Soldier sheds new light on the many different types of armour used by the Roman soldier, and combines written and artistic sources with the analysis of old and new archaeological finds. With a huge wealth of plates and illustrations, which include ancient paintings, mosaics, sculptures and coin depictions, this book gives the reader an unparalleled visual record of this fascinating period of military history.This book, the first of three volumes, examines the period from Marius to Commodus. Volume II covers the period from Commodus to Justinian, and Volume III will look at the period from Romulus to Marius.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Season of Slaughter: The Battle of Spotsylvania Court House, May 8–21, 1864 (Emerging Civil War Series)*



  






*A gripping narrative of one of the Civil War’s most consequential engagements.*

In the spring of 1864, the newly installed Union commander Ulysses S. Grant did something none of his predecessors had done before: He threw his army against the wily, audacious Robert E. Lee and his Army of Northern Virginia over and over again.

At Spotsylvania Court House, the two armies shifted from stalemate in the Wilderness to slugfest in the mud. Most commonly known for the horrific twenty-two-hour hand-to-hand combat in the pouring rain at the Bloody Angle, the battle of Spotsylvania Court House actually stretched from May 8 to 21, 1864—fourteen long days of battle and maneuver. Grant, the irresistible force, hammering with his overwhelming numbers and unprecedented power, versus Lee, the immovable object, hunkered down behind the most formidable defensive works yet seen on the continent. Spotsylvania Court House represents a chess match of immeasurable stakes between two master opponents. This clash is detailed in _A Season of Slaughter: The Battle of Spotsylvania Court House, May –21, 1864_.

_A Season of Slaughter_ is part of the new Emerging Civil War Series offering compelling, easy-to-read overviews of some of the Civil War’s most important stories. The masterful storytelling is richly enhanced with hundreds of photos, illustrations, and maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Taiwan- The Israel of the East: How the US, China, and Japan Influenced the Forming of a New Nation *



  






On October 25, 1947, the United States government helped the Chinese Nationalist Party, Kuomingtang (KMT) President Chiang Kai-Shek flee the overwhelming communist forces. President Chiang established the new democratic government known as the Republic of China on an island later to be known as Taiwan, previously a major trading center called the “the beautiful isle” or Formosa. Parallel to the formation of the Republic of China on Taiwan, Israel was being established from Palestine as a result of creating a nation for Jewish refugees and displaced people following the Holocaust during the Second World War. While there have been a lot known about the conflicts between the Palestinians and Israelites over land and discussions on the plights that the people faced, little is known about the natives of Taiwan who were forced to give up their land and under constant occupation from the Dutch to the Japanese to the Chinese.

This book will not only uncover the history of Taiwan and its ethnographic changes under the occupations of multiple foreign nations utilizing a variety of old books written by European explorers and missionaries who were stationed on Taiwan, both European and Asian, over the course of 300 years, as well as using declassified CIA documents to reveal the impact of the United States’ role, particularly the involvement of the CIA, in helping assist the Kuomintang (KMT) in establishing their new democratic government. During the multiple occupations, the native population faced catastrophic repercussions from these foreign nations. From Japanese to the KMT, the massacres of thousands of Taiwanese were recorded, but are not widely known or understood. The 2-28 incident by the KMT led to the death of tens of thousands of Taiwanese to the forced subjugation and exploitation by the Japanese which also led to the deaths of thousands of Taiwanese due to forced labor or other acts of slaughter towards them. This book will not only account for the transformation of Taiwan in the eyes of the colonizers but understand the detrimental impact that the reshaping caused.

The controversy of Taiwan follows its history into modern-day politics as well as its identity. Given the role of the United States in its founding years, it is unclear to many whether the nation of Taiwan was declared as an official nation or if it is a colony belonging to China or the United States. This book examines the role of Taiwan and its history and identity of its people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Tanks of Tammuz*



  






*THE TANKS OF TAMMUZ is a dramatic eye-witness account of the lightning victory won by Israel’s Armoured Corps during the Six Days’ War.*


In June ’67 tanks were the leading Israeli land force on every front. They smashed through the Egyptian defences at Sinai.

They swept the length and breadth of the peninsula to the banks of the Nile. They pulverised the Syrian fortress on the Golan Heights to win the battle for the west bank of the Jordan.

During the Six Days War, the armoured units broke through the Sinai defences and smashed through the Syrian fortress. They also ultimately brought the battle to a quick conclusion.

General Tal’s division, during the Six Days War, managed to breakthrough heavily fortified and defended areas in record breaking time.

Being attached to General Tal’s division, and as a war correspondent who witnessed these events, Shabtai Teveth describes the dust, heat and peril of every engagement-from earliest border incidents to one of the biggest tank battles of all time on the scorching sands of the Sinai desert, when Egypt threw close to a thousand tanks against Israel’s solitary three divisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crossing Suez, 1973: A new point of view *



  






After being taken by surprise on October 6, 1973, just like the Red Army
was in 1941, with its defense line breached and its political leaders
unnerved, the Israeli Defense Forces managed to pull itself together.
Successfully repelling Egyptian attacks, it took initiative on October 15,
launching its decisive maneuver; the Crossing of the Suez.
This book, published after a long struggle with Israeli Military establishment,
tells the full story of this campaign, from its prewar planning, through wartime
operational and technical challenges, until its successful culmination; the
delivery of Israeli armored forces west of the Canal, which eventually forced
Egypt to the negotiation table.
The Crossing of the Suez was, at that time, the most difficult campaign
the IDF had ever waged. It bred some difficult questions which remain
unanswered and controversies which still resonate within the Israeli
military establishment and general population.
This book offers a neutral, new point of view about these controversies,
based on first-hand testimonies which fully reveal the infighting among
Israeli senior command; the tension between the offensive-minded Ariel
Sharon and his more cautious superiors.
The author, Dr. Amiram Ezov, formerly an IDF infantry and artillery officer,
worked in IDF’s History Department over the course of 14 years, where he
published several volumes about the Southern Front in the Yom Kippur
War; some of which are still classified. He has been investigating the Israeli
Crossing Campaign, code name Operation Valiant, since 2006.
“A fascinating book, one of the most important works dealing with that
war….revealing, for the first time, the behind-the-scenes secrets of the
Crossing’s planning”.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dies the Fire (Emberverse Book 1)*



  






*S. M. Stirling presents his first Novel of the Change, the start of the New York Times bestselling postapocalyptic saga set in a world where all technology has been rendered useless.*

The Change occurred when an electrical storm centered over the island of Nantucket produced a blinding white flash that rendered all electronic devices and fuels inoperable—and plunged the world into a dark age humanity was unprepared to face... 

Michael Pound was flying over Idaho en route to the holiday home of his passengers when the plane’s engines inexplicably died, forcing a less than perfect landing in the wilderness. And as Michael leads his charges to safety, he begins to realize that the engine failure was not an isolated incident.

Juniper McKenzie was singing and playing guitar in a pub when her small Oregon town was thrust into darkness. Now, taking refuge in her family’s cabin with her daughter and a growing circle of friends, Juniper is determined to create a farming community to benefit the survivors of this crisis.

But even as people band together to help one another, others are building armies for conquest...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Strain (The Strain Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*“Part The Andromeda Strain, part Night of the Living Dead.” —Salon.com
The visionary creator of the Academy Award-winning Pan's Labyrinth and a Hammett Award-winning author bring their imaginations to this bold, epic novel about a horrifying battle between man and vampire that threatens all humanity. The first installment in a thrilling trilogy. *

A Boeing 777 arrives at JFK and is on its way across the tarmac, when it suddenly stops dead. All window shades are pulled down. All lights are out. All communication channels have gone quiet. Crews on the ground are lost for answers, but an alert goes out to the CDC. Dr. Eph Goodweather, head of their Canary project, a rapid-response team that investigates biological threats, gets the call and boards the plane. What he finds makes his blood run cold.
In a pawnshop in Spanish Harlem, a former professor and survivor of the Holocaust named Abraham Setrakian knows something is happening. And he knows the time has come, that a war is brewing . . .
So begins a battle of mammoth proportions as the vampiric virus that has infected New York begins to spill out into the streets. Eph, who is joined by Setrakian and a motley crew of fighters, must now find a way to stop the contagion and save his city—a city that includes his wife and son—before it is too late.
An epic battle for survival begins between man and vampire in _The Strain_—the first book in a heart-stopping trilogy from one of Hollywood’s most inventive storytellers and a critically acclaimed thriller writer. Guillermo del Toro, the genius director of the Academy Award-winning _Pan’s Labyrinth_ and _Hellboy_, and Hammett Award-winning author Chuck Hogan have joined forces to boldly reinvent the vampire novel. Brilliant, blood-chilling, and unputdownable, _The Strain_ is a nightmare of the first order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fall: Book Two of the Strain Trilogy*



  






“A cross between _The Hot Zone_ and _’Salem’s Lot_.”
—_Entertainment Weekly_
“I cannot wait to see where Del Toro and Hogan take us next.”
—James Rollins, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _Bloodline_
The wait is over! Guillermo del Toro, one of Hollywood’s most popular and imaginative storytellers (_Pan’s Labyrinth_, _Hellboy_) and Hammett Award-winning thriller writer Chuck Hogan (_Prince of Thieves_) return with _The Fall_—the second blood-chilling volume in their critically acclaimed, _New York Times_ bestselling Strain Trilogy. _The Fall_ picks up where _The Strain_ left off—with a vampiric infection spreading like wildfire across America as a small band of heroes struggles to save the dwindling human race from the vampire plague. Horror fiction and dark fantasy fans will be swept up in this epic story that bestselling author Nelson DeMille describes as “Bram Stoker meets Stephen King meets Michael Crichton.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret of the Old Clock: 80th Anniversary Limited Edition (Nancy Drew Mysteries Book 1) *



  






A special treat for Nancy Drew fans! Out just in time for Nancy's 80th anniversary, we're releasing a limited number of copies of _The Secret of the Old Clock_, the first book in the series. It's the exciting mystery that readers have fallen in love with for 80 years, with a terrific new look and bonus material! Collectors won't want to miss this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sleepyhead (Tom Thorne Book 1)*



  






*“A British police procedural as good as those produced by crime queens Elizabeth George and Ruth Rendell.” —USA Today*

_His first three victims ended up dead. His fourth was not so fortunate . . ._

Alison Willetts is unlucky to be alive. She has survived a stroke, deliberately induced by a skillful manipulation of pressure points on the head and neck. She can see, hear, and feel and is aware of everything going on around her, but is completely unable to move or communicate. Her condition is called locked-in syndrome. In leaving Alison Willetts alive, the police believe the killer made his first mistake.

Then DI Tom Thorne discovers the horrifying truth; it isn’t Alison who is the mistake, it’s the three women already dead. The killer is getting his kicks out of toying with Thorne as much as he is pursuing his sick fantasy, and as the detective zeroes in on a suspect, he finds himself pushed to his personal and professional limits . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sugartown (Amos Walker Novels Book 5)*



  






*A missing boy forces Detroit PI Amos Walker to investigate a long-cold case*
It is hardly unusual for an elderly woman to ask Amos Walker to search for her grandchild. As a private detective in one of the country’s roughest cities, tracking missing persons is the way he makes most of his money. But Martha Evancek’s grandson Michael has been missing for nearly twenty years, having disappeared in the aftermath of a murder. When Michael’s father was laid off from the Chrysler plant, he quarreled with his wife and then reached for his shotgun, killing her, his daughter, and finally himself. An eleven-year-old Michael was left to find the bodies, and he vanished soon after. Now, for the old woman’s sake, Amos Walker takes up a cold scent. He expects to find nothing, but he’s in for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lady Yesterday (Amos Walker Novels Book 7)*



  






*A chance encounter with an old flame sends Detroit PI Amos Walker on a hunt for her long-lost father*

Iris was a great beauty when Amos Walker first saw her—a Jamaican goddess striding stark naked through an unworthy whorehouse. When he bumps into her at a high-class steakhouse just outside of Detroit, she still looks good. She’s come back from the Caribbean to seek out her father. Raised by her mother, Iris grew up thinking the man was dead, but has just learned the old trombone player may still be alive. Walker offers to dig for him: a welcome-home present for an old flame. The search leads him straight to the dark heart of the Detroit jazz scene, a seedy world where Walker is right at home, and into the crosshairs of some of the cruelest men in a very mean town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Downriver (Amos Walker Novels Book 8 ) *



  






*An ex-con hires Detroit PI Amos Walker to find the people who put him behind bars*

Countless tragedies occurred in the three days of the 1967 Detroit riots, and one of them belonged to Richard DeVries. A twenty-two-year-old black man about to get his chance to play for the Pistons, he was spotted tossing a Molotov cocktail at an abandoned building and arrested on the spot. The police added armed robbery to the arson charge, and sent DeVries up the river for knocking over an armored car that he had never seen before. Twenty years later he’s set free, and the first man he calls on is Amos Walker. With twenty years of savings he buys a month of Walker’s time, asking him for help finding the men who robbed the armored car. DeVries has already paid for stealing that $200,000, and now it’s time to collect it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Thunder (Amos Walker Novels Book 9)*



  






*Detroit PI Amos Walker attempts to clear the name of a woman accused of murdering her husband*

Constance Thayer probably isn’t a nice woman. If she was, she wouldn’t have shot her husband to death. But just because she has a taste for nightlife—drinking, clubbing, and the finest hard drugs—doesn’t mean her husband didn’t deserve it. An automobile magnate in a city where internal combustion still reigns supreme, Doyle Thayer Jr. was a wife-beater with a collection of assault weapons that could furnish an army. At least that’s the story spun by Amos Walker’s new client, a large investigatory outfit hired by Mrs. Thayer to clear her name. Walker’s job is to get the dirt on her late husband, to learn enough about him that her shooting looks like an act of heroism. And please, his new bossbegs, don’t make any waves—a sure sign that the man doesn’t know Amos Walker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sweet Women Lie (Amos Walker Novels Book 10) *



  






*A faded film star asks Detroit PI Amos Walker to get her out of a relationship with a deadly mobster*

When Amos Walker was a teen, he had a poster of Gail Hope on his wall. A 60s bombshell in the beach-blanket tradition, she has fallen hard since her glory days as one of the dying studio system’s final starlets. But when she calls on Amos Walker she remains as lovely as ever: an elegant beauty with a $750,000 problem. Since her career evaporated, she has played the part of moll to one of Detroit’s big-name gangsters, a powerful man stalked by death. Tired of a life looking over her shoulder, Hope pawns everything she owns in an attempt to buy her way out. She entrusts Walker with a suitcase heavy with cash, and asks him to play delivery boy—a simple assignment that doesn’t take long to turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Never Street (Amos Walker Novels Book 11)*



  






*Detroit PI Amos Walker must find a missing movie fan before the credits start to roll—“Sharp and energetic . . . a joy from start to finish” (Chicago Tribune).*

What could be more innocent than watching old movies? For Neil Catalin, a wealthy man with a happy home, old-fashioned pictures were a hobby that became an obsession. But he wasn’t watching _The Wizard of Oz_. Crime movies were his passion, the sort where life is cheap and death is free, and Catalin sank himself into them as an escape from the stresses of suburbia, when soaring debt threatened to overwhelm the life he had created. Now he has disappeared, and his wife believes the clue may be in his collection of gruesome classics. She calls on Amos Walker, who ventures into a black-and-white past in his hunt for the missing man. The journey is far from escapism, because this is Detroit, where the guns don’t fire blanks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mindhunter: Inside the FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit*



  






*Now a Netflix original series

Discover the classic, behind-the-scenes chronicle of John E. Douglas’ twenty-five-year career in the FBI Investigative Support Unit, where he used psychological profiling to delve into the minds of the country’s most notorious serial killers and criminals.*

In chilling detail, the legendary Mindhunter takes us behind the scenes of some of his most gruesome, fascinating, and challenging cases—and into the darkest recesses of our worst nightmares.

During his twenty-five year career with the Investigative Support Unit, Special Agent John Douglas became a legendary figure in law enforcement, pursuing some of the most notorious and sadistic serial killers of our time: the man who hunted prostitutes for sport in the woods of Alaska, the Atlanta child murderer, and Seattle's Green River killer, the case that nearly cost Douglas his life.

As the model for Jack Crawford in _The Silence of the Lambs_, Douglas has confronted, interviewed, and studied scores of serial killers and assassins, including Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, and Ed Gein, who dressed himself in his victims' peeled skin. Using his uncanny ability to become both predator and prey, Douglas examines each crime scene, reliving both the killer's and the victim's actions in his mind, creating their profiles, describing their habits, and predicting their next moves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Water: A Merci Rayborn Novel (Merci Rayborn Novels Book 3)*



  






Merci Rayborn, T. Jefferson Parker's stubborn, principled Orange County detective, is almost alone in believing that deputy Archie Wildcraft didn't kill his beautiful young wife and then turn his service weapon on himself. The evidence against Wildcraft--now hospitalized with a bullet lodged in his head--seems overwhelming. But Merci, who's still unpopular for exposing an old police scandal that caused the death of one cop and the ruination of others (_The Blue Hour_), is resisting pressure from her boss and a headline-hunting D.A. to arrest Wildcraft and charge him with murder. Then the deputy, who's lost his memory and maybe his mind as a result of his injury, goes missing from his hospital room, intent on tracking down the real killers and managing to stay a step ahead of Merci. Soon, they both begin to realize that Gwen Wildcraft wasn't killed because she got in the way of an attempted hit on her husband--it was the other way around. Parker, whose skills at characterization are as well honed as his expert pacing and intricate plotting, has penned another standout that will keep readers guessing and gasping until the last dramatic page. --Jane Adams


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Broken Girls *



  






*A journalist uncovers the dark secrets of an abandoned boarding school in this chilling suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Sun Down Motel.*

_Vermont, 1950._ There's a place for the girls whom no one wants—the troublemakers, the illegitimate, the ones too smart for their own good. It's called Idlewild Hall, and local legend says the boarding school is haunted. Four roommates bond over their whispered fears, their friendship blossoming—until one of them mysteriously disappears....

_Vermont, 2014._ Twenty years ago, journalist Fiona Sheridan's elder sister’s body was found in the overgrown fields near the ruins of Idlewild Hall. And although her sister’s boyfriend was tried and convicted of the murder, Fiona can’t stop revisiting the events, unable to shake the feeling that something was never right about the case.

When Fiona discovers that Idlewild Hall is being restored by an anonymous benefactor, she decides to write a story about it. But a shocking discovery during renovations links the loss of her sister to secrets that were meant to stay hidden in the past—and a voice that won’t be silenced....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Best Day Ever: A Novel*



  






*THE PERFECT MARRIAGE IS THE PERFECT ILLUSION.*

Paul Strom has the perfect life: a glittering career as an advertising executive, a beautiful wife, two healthy boys and a big house in a wealthy suburb. And he’s the perfect husband: breadwinner, protector, provider. That’s why he’s planned a romantic weekend for his wife, Mia, at their lake house, just the two of them. And he’s promised today will be the best day ever.

But as Paul and Mia drive out of the city and toward the countryside, a spike of tension begins to wedge itself between them and doubts start to arise. How much do they trust each other? And how perfect is their marriage, or any marriage, really?

Forcing us to ask ourselves just how well we know those who are closest to us, _Best Day Ever_ crackles with dark energy, spinning ever tighter toward its shocking conclusion. In the vein of _The Couple Next Door_, Kaira Rouda weaves a gripping, tautly suspenseful tale of deception and betrayal dark enough to destroy a marriage…or a life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Last Breath: A Serial Killer Crime Novel (Detective Jessie Talbot Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*A killer without limits.
A detective with everything to lose.*

Homicide Detective Jessie Talbot has solved countless murder cases, but when a body is found with bizarre patterns carved into its chest, a chilling new case pushes her skills beyond what she ever thought possible.

The killer’s name is Zeus, and the body count grows with every move he makes. While a helpless old lady lies in the path of danger, and an innocent young boy from the streets tries to help, Jessie has to fight past her own problems and solve the case before the weight of her investigation finally breaks her down.

*Tough, sexy and stylish. Jessie Talbot is a breath of fresh air in the serial killer genre. She perfectly balances police work with her personal struggles, which makes for a unique thrill ride.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Caravans: A Novel of Afghanistan*



  






First published in 1963, James A. Michener’s gripping chronicle of the social and political landscape of Afghanistan is more relevant now than ever. Combining fact with riveting adventure and intrigue, Michener follows a military man tasked, in the years after World War II, with a dangerous assignment: finding and returning a young American woman living in Afghanistan to her distraught family after she suddenly and mysteriously disappears. A timeless tale of love and emotional drama set against the backdrop of one of the most important countries in the world today, _Caravans _captures the tension of the postwar period, the sweep of Afghanistan’s remarkable history, and the inescapable allure of the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Porkchoppers *



  






*A union boss fights for his job—and his life. “What Elmore Leonard does for crime in the streets, Ross Thomas does for crime in the suites” (The Village Voice).*

Born to a steelworker but harboring theatrical aspirations, Donald Cubbin grew up tempted by two careers. A Hollywood scout finally notices him, but Cubbin has already taken a job with the local union boss. He’s always regretted that decision—especially now. After decades climbing the ranks, Cubbin runs the show as the union’s president. An election looms, and his opponent proves to be a dangerously loose cannon. Cubbin made dozens of enemies over the years, and one has just engaged a hired killer. The fight for Cubbin’s job starts with muckraking but could end in murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Seersucker Whipsaw *



  






*From the Edgar Award–winning author: “[A] highly readable novel of political adventure . . . a cracking good story and the Africa mentality is fascinating” (Kirkus Reviews).*

Clinton Shartelle doesn’t seem like a good choice to run a political campaign in Albertia. For one thing, he’s American, and Albertia is a small coastal republic in Africa, about to be cut loose from the English Crown. For another, Shartelle is Southern and fiercely proud of it, and his ideas about racial politics veer unpredictably from progressive to rigidly old-fashioned. But Shartelle is the best, and the political future of Albertia is too important to be left to anyone else. If history is any indication, this first fair election will probably be the country’s last. Rich natural resources make it attractive to businessmen on both sides of the Atlantic, opening Albertia up to political corruption. For his part, Shartelle is hired to make sure that a British industrialist’s favored candidate wins the presidency. But the opposition is backed by the CIA, for whom murder is just another political tool.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Backup Men *



  






*Mac McCorkle and Mike Padillo team up to help twin bodyguards in a thrilling crime caper from“America’s best storyteller” (The New York Times Book Review).*

The twins who walk into Mac McCorkle’s bar look identical, despite their differing genders. Their names are Wanda and Walter Gothar, and from the steel in their eyes it’s apparent that their business isn’t the friendly kind. They’ve come seeking help from Mac and his partner, Padilla, an ex-CIA agent who has skulked in the world’s darkest corners. Anxious for a big payday, the twins took an assignment out of their depth, working as bodyguards for a Saudi prince who came to Washington to sign an oil deal. The job fell apart, and now the twins are being pursued by the world’s two finest killers—who take out Walter without breaking a sweat. Now Mac and Padilla are faced with a choice: Save Wanda, or join her in the grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back *



  






*#1 New York Times bestseller with more than 11 million copies sold! When 4-year-old Colton Burpo emerges from life-saving surgery with remarkable stories of his visit to heaven, his family doesn’t know what to believe. Heaven is For Real details what Colton saw and his family’s journey towards accepting their young son had visited the afterlife.*
“Do you remember the hospital, Colton?” Sonja said. “Yes, mommy, I remember,” he said. “That’s where the angels sang to me.”
Colton told his parents he left his body during an emergency surgery–and proved that claim by describing exactly what his parents were doing in another part of the hospital during his operation. He talked of visiting heaven and described events that happened before he was born and how he spoke with family members he’d never met. Colton also astonished his parents with descriptions and obscure details about heaven that matched the Bible exactly, even though he had not yet learned to read.
With disarming innocence and the plainspoken boldness of a child, Colton recounts his visit to heaven, describing:

Meeting long-departed family members
Jesus, the angels, how “really, really big” God is, and how much God loves us
How Jesus called Todd, Colton’s father, to be a pastor
The Battle of Armageddon
Retold by his father, but using Colton’s uniquely simple words, _Heaven Is for Real_ offers a glimpse of the world that awaits us, where as Colton says, “Nobody is old and nobody wears glasses.”
_Heaven Is for Real_ will forever change the way you think of eternity, offering the chance to see, and believe, like a child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Identical Strangers: A Memoir of Twins Separated and Reunited *



  






*As seen in the hit documentary Three Identical Strangers • “[A] poignant memoir of twin sisters who were split up as infants, became part of a secret scientific study, then found each other as adults.”—Reader’s Digest (Editors’ Choice)

WINNER OF A BOOKS FOR A BETTER LIFE AWARD*

Elyse Schein had always known she was adopted, but it wasn’t until her mid-thirties while living in Paris that she searched for her biological mother. What she found instead was shocking: She had an identical twin sister. What’s more, after being separated as infants, she and her sister had been, for a time, part of a secret study on separated twins.

Paula Bernstein, a married writer and mother living in New York, also knew she was adopted, but had no inclination to find her birth mother. When she answered a call from her adoption agency one spring afternoon, Paula’s life suddenly divided into two starkly different periods: the time before and the time after she learned the truth. 

As they reunite, taking their tentative first steps from strangers to sisters, Paula and Elyse are left with haunting questions surrounding their origins and their separation. And when they investigate their birth mother’s past, the sisters move closer toward solving the puzzle of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Uncommon Ground: Rethinking the Human Place in Nature *



  






*A controversial, timely reassessment of the environmentalist agenda by outstanding historians, scientists, and critics.*

In a lead essay that powerfully states the broad argument of the book, William Cronon writes that the environmentalist goal of wilderness preservation is conceptually and politically wrongheaded. Among the ironies and entanglements resulting from this goal are the sale of nature in our malls through the Nature Company, and the disputes between working people and environmentalists over spotted owls and other objects of species preservation.

The problem is that we haven't learned to live responsibly in nature. The environmentalist aim of legislating humans out of the wilderness is no solution. People, Cronon argues, are inextricably tied to nature, whether they live in cities or countryside. Rather than attempt to exclude humans, environmental advocates should help us learn to live in some sustainable relationship with nature. It is our home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secret Societies: Inside the Freemasons, the Yakuza, Skull and Bones, and the World's Most Notorious Secret Organizations*



  






They generate fear, suspicion, and—above all—fascination. Secret societies thrive among us, yet they remain shrouded in mystery. Their secrecy suggests, to many, sacrilege or crime, and their loyalties are often accused of undermining governments and tipping the scales of justice. The Freemasons, for example, hold more seats of power in the U.S. government than any other organization. No fewer than sixteen presidents have declared their Masonic affiliation, and there may have been more. Secret societies have infiltrated pop culture as well. Celebrity members of Kabbalah include Madonna, Demi Moore, and Elizabeth Taylor, among others.

From the Mafia and the Yakuza to the Priory of Sion, Skull and Bones and the Templars, Reynolds offers an illuminating and entertaining exploration of the stories—confirmed and fabricated—that surround these societies, as well as provides detailed information on their origins, initiations, rituals, and secret signs. Dispelling myths and providing gripping revelations—such as a direct historical link between the Assassins of the Middle Ages and today’s Al Qaeda—_Secret Societies_ gives us a smart, surprising look at the best known and often least understood covert organizations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Warships After London: The End of the Treaty Era in the Five Major Fleets, 1930–1936*



  






*The acclaimed naval historian presents an authoritative study of how the 1930 Treaty of London influenced warship design in the years before WW2.*

After the Washington Naval Treaty of 1922 put a cap on the construction of capital ships and aircraft carriers, the major navies of the world began building ‘treaty cruisers’ and other warships that maximized power while abiding the restrictions. As the French and Japanese excelled in this arena, Britain and the United States sought amendments that would curb their new cruisers, destroyers, and submarines. The negotiations which resulted in the Treaty of London of April 1930 were fraught, and the agreement proved controversial.

_Warships After London_ examines warship developments in the five major navies during the period 1930–1936. Long-term plans were disrupted, and new construction had to be reviewed in the light of the new treaty regulations. This led to new, often smaller designs, and a need to balance unit size against overall numbers within each of the categories.

As ships produced under these restrictions were the newest available when war broke out in 1939, this book is a major contribution to understanding the nature of the navies involved. Its value is enhanced by well-chosen photographs and by the author’s original line drawings showing the ships’ overall layout, armament, protection, and propulsion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sink the Haguro!: Last Destroyer Action of the Second World War (Warship Battles of World War Two)*



  






*An engrossing history of the last major naval battle in World War Two’s Pacific War.*

Perfect for fans of Max Hastings, Walter Lord and James D. Hornfischer.

In the late hours of 15th May 1945, the radar operator aboard the destroyer _Venus_ identified a spot of light on his screen. Captain Power was in no doubt that this was the heavy cruiser, _Haguro_, that they had been searching for, but how could he stop this formidable enemy ship as it steamed hard for Singapore? A trap of torpedo and naval artillery was set by the 26th Destroyer Flotilla, there was no escape for the _Haguro_.

Drawing upon ships action narratives, message files, diaries, photographs and the memories of the officers and men of the Destroyer crews, the aircrews of Avenger, Liberators and Catalinas, from submarine captains, and from one of the _Haguro_’s own officers has allowed the author to provide thorough insight into the last major open sea battle of the Second World War.

John Winton uncovers what it was like for these men in the weeks and months prior to that fateful night, how the Royal Navy had been searching for Japanese ships in the Far East and why vital inceptions from ULTRA and the code-breaking specialists was so essential to helping the Allied navy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Knife Edge: Life as a Special Forces Surgeon*



  






Richard Villar, guest of the BBC's Hospital Watch, is a world-famous surgeon. He is also a hero. For much of his career Richard Villar has worked with the SAS, in the developing world, and amidst conflict zones that include Lebanon, Bosnia, the Middle East, Northern Ireland and Central America. Knife Edge is his extraordinary true story.

Although a surgeon by training, Richard Villar still had to pass the SAS Selection test, reckoned to be the toughest anywhere. Then came his passport to the world's trouble spots, caring for soldiers and innocent civilians wherever he was asked to go. He tells of gunfire outside his consulting room, the dangers of landmines, of how to deal with perilous bleeding in the desert and his fear of a suicidal operation during the Falklands War. Richard Villar's experiences as a doctor are unique, the story he recounts truly remarkable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into Helmand with the Walking Dead: A Story of Combat in Afghanistan*



  






*Two marines share their experiences of serving in Afghanistan and dealing with the shock of returning home to civil society.*

The Marines of First Battalion, Ninth Marines earned their macabre moniker “The Walking Dead” in the Vietnam War. _Into Helmand with the Walking Dead_ follows the experiences of two Marine infantrymen from 1/9 fighting in Afghanistan.

Following the 11 September attacks in 2001, Operation Enduring Freedom catalyzed the longest war in United States history. The lives of thousands of Afghans, Americans, and many others were forever altered due to the ensuing war. The book is a brutally honest portrayal of life and death in the Marine infantry both at war in Afghanistan and upon returning to the home front, where issues of reintegration and suicide become a reality.

This is the tale of the young Americans who became infantrymen and conducted America’s foreign policy in its most ruthless and straightforward manner. But war, in and of itself, is only playing a small part. The culture and environment from which they reentered civil society would leave them uncertain, and confused as to the cataclysm they had just left. This book is a testimony to their experience and the legacy of war on their generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Duel in the Dark (Blood on the Stars Book 1)*



  






There is one chance to avert war.

Read the first book in Jay Allan’s blockbuster Blood on the Stars series.

A duel, in the deepest darks, a savage fight between two veteran warriors, two captains, two heroes.

An epic battle that only one can survive. A fight to determine if there is peace, or a bloody war where billions will die.

The Confederation battleship Dauntless has spent ten months patrolling the border, alone, watching for an attack from the enemy Union. The crew is exhausted, and the aging vessel needs repairs.

The fleet is mobilized, ready for the war it knows is coming. The forward bases are overloaded beyond capacity, and Dauntless is sent clear across the Confederation, to a base along the peaceful and sleepy sector known as the Far Rim.

But the quiet frontier isn’t quite what it seems, and a distress call from a mining colony at the edge of Confederation space, sends Captain Tyler Barron and his ship forward into the unknown.

Barron and his crew have their ship—and each other—but they can expect no reinforcements. His superiors believe that Union deceit is at play, that the attack is merely a diversion, intended to draw Confederation forces from the disputed border. Their orders are clear: no ships will be transferred from the main front. Stopping whatever is happening on the Far Rim is Barron’s responsibility, and his alone.

Barron is the grandson of the Confederation’s greatest hero, and his name has always carried great privilege, along with crushing responsibility. Now he must prove that he has inherited more than just a name from his famous ancestor.

He must face the enemy, and win the victory.

Before the Confederation is caught between two enemies and destroyed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Space Pirate Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 2*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  






*Charlie was living the life of luxury... as an alien wizard’s gladiator slave. It was not ideal.*

He had survived a spaceship crash, alien slave traders, space pirates and fierce gladiatorial combat. Hell, he’d even faced an actual fire-breathing dragon and lived, but now he was presented with an even greater challenge. Domestic living, captive on a strange world.

Charlie almost had to laugh at his changing circumstances, having seen it all since a wormhole spat him out in a distant galaxy. He learned to fight, he learned to use magic, he even learned to kill––to survive at all costs. And that hard work had somehow landed him a cushy life on a powerful wizard’s estate. But all was not what it seemed.

Something was wrong, and he still wasn’t a free man. Captivity, even in a gilded cage such as this, was abhorrent to the spaceman from Earth. And while the new existence he had fallen into seemed one of luxury, he couldn’t help but wonder when it would all go to hell.

He should have known, with his luck, the answer was _*soon*_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*USS Hamilton: Ironhold Station*



  






The surprise attack within the Auriga Star System was worse than brutal, it was heinous—leaving the US-Navy's 3rd Fleet decimated. Thousands of crew are reported dead, including the ship’s Captain. Reluctantly, the young XO, Galvin Quintos, will be taking command of the fleet's crippled dreadnaught, the USS Hamilton, while doing his best to bring fleet survivors back to Earth. Going from bad to worse, there’s a murderer running loose onboard the ship. Add to that fuel levels are critically low, and the Grish are back and in fast pursuit—ready to finish what they’d started. Only by sheer luck, along with a good measure of cagey smarts, will Quintos be able to rise to the challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Working with People I Want to Punch in the Throat: Cantankerous Clients, Micromanaging Minions, and Other Supercilious Scourges (People I Want to Punch in the Throat series Book 3)*



  






*If you've ever toiled away in a cubicle or sat through the third meeting your boss scheduled to plan another meeting, then you can relate to this book. *
This is the third book in Jen Mann's _New York Times_ best-selling _People I Want to Punch in the Throat_ series and it will not disappoint!
This is the book you'll want to accidentally on purpose leave on the desk of that blowhard in marketing. This is the book you'll just happen to drop next the microwave in the break room hoping that Jan in accounting reads it before she reheats last night's smelly leftovers for lunch. This is the book you'll mail anonymously to your micromanaging boss with certain passages highlighted.
*The Punch List:*

Company-wide happy hours. I barely want to work with you. I definitely don't want to have a beer with you.
The Ivy Leaguers. You do know every sentence doesn't have to start with, “When I was at Princeton…”?
The martyrs. You get sick days—use one. Stop dragging your sniffling, snorting, coughing, sneezing ass to work and infecting the rest of us. You're not that important.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Apprentice: My Life in the Kitchen*



  






*A culinary legend tells his story, from boyhood in wartime France to stardom in America, and shares favorite recipes: “A delicious book…a joy.”—The New York Times Book Review*

In this memoir, the man Julia Child called “the best chef in America” tells of his rise from a frightened apprentice in an exacting Old World kitchen to an Emmy Award-winning superstar who taught millions of Americans how to cook and shaped the nation’s tastes in the bargain.

We see Jacques as a homesick six-year-old in war-ravaged France, working on a farm in exchange for food, dodging bombs, and bearing witness as German soldiers capture his father, a fighter in the Resistance. Soon Jacques is caught up in the hurly-burly action of his mother's café, where he proves a natural. He endures a literal trial by fire and works his way up the ladder in the feudal system of France’s most famous restaurant, finally becoming Charles de Gaulle's personal chef, watching the world being refashioned from the other side of the kitchen door.

When he comes to America, Jacques falls in with a small group of as-yet-unknown food lovers, including Craig Claiborne, James Beard, and Julia Child, whose adventures redefine American food. Through it all, he proves to be a master of the American art of reinvention: earning a graduate degree from Columbia, turning down a job as John F. Kennedy's chef to work at Howard Johnson’s, and, after a near-fatal car accident, switching careers once again to become a charismatic leader in the revolution that changed the way Americans approached food. Also included are approximately forty favorite recipes created in the course of his career, from his mother's utterly simple cheese soufflé to his wife's pork ribs and red beans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat: Mastering the Elements of Good Cooking*



  






*Now a Netflix series!

New York Times Bestseller and Winner of the 2018 James Beard Award for Best General Cookbook and multiple IACP Cookbook Awards

Named one of the Best Books of 2017 by: NPR, BuzzFeed, The Atlantic, The Washington Post, Chicago Tribune, Rachel Ray Every Day, San Francisco Chronicle, Vice Munchies, Elle.com, Glamour, Eater, Newsday, Minneapolis Star Tribune, The Seattle Times, Tampa Bay Times, Tasting Table, Modern Farmer, Publishers Weekly, and more.

A visionary new master class in cooking that distills decades of professional experience into just four simple elements, from the woman declared “America’s next great cooking teacher” by Alice Waters.*

In the tradition of _The Joy of Cooking_ and _How to Cook Everything_ comes _Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat_, an ambitious new approach to cooking by a major new culinary voice. Chef and writer Samin Nosrat has taught everyone from professional chefs to middle school kids to author Michael Pollan to cook using her revolutionary, yet simple, philosophy. Master the use of just four elements—Salt, which enhances flavor; Fat, which delivers flavor and generates texture; Acid, which balances flavor; and Heat, which ultimately determines the texture of food—and anything you cook will be delicious. By explaining the hows and whys of good cooking, _Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat_ will teach and inspire a new generation of cooks how to confidently make better decisions in the kitchen and cook delicious meals with any ingredients, anywhere, at any time.

Echoing Samin’s own journey from culinary novice to award-winning chef, _Salt, Fat Acid, Heat_ immediately bridges the gap between home and professional kitchens. With charming narrative, illustrated walkthroughs, and a lighthearted approach to kitchen science, Samin demystifies the four elements of good cooking for everyone. Refer to the canon of 100 essential recipes—and dozens of variations—to put the lessons into practice and make bright, balanced vinaigrettes, perfectly caramelized roast vegetables, tender braised meats, and light, flaky pastry doughs.

Featuring 150 illustrations and infographics that reveal an atlas to the world of flavor by renowned illustrator Wendy MacNaughton, _Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat_ will be your compass in the kitchen. Destined to be a classic, it just might be the last cookbook you’ll ever need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sanctuary Sparrow (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 7)*



  






*Medieval monk Brother Cadfael races to save a young man he believes is falsely accused of robbery—in the Silver Dagger Award–winning mystery series.*

In the gentle Shrewsbury spring of 1140, the midnight matins at the Benedictine abbey suddenly reverberate with an unholy sound—a hunt in full cry. Pursued by a drunken mob, the quarry is running for its life. When the frantic creature bursts into the nave to claim sanctuary, Brother Cadfael finds himself fighting off armed townsmen to save a terrified young man.

Liliwin, a wandering minstrel who performed at the wedding of a local goldsmith’s son, has been accused of robbery and murder. The cold light of morning, however, will show his supposed victim, the miserly craftsman, still lives, although a strongbox lies empty. Brother Cadfael believes Liliwin is innocent, but finding the truth and the treasure before Liliwin’s respite in sanctuary runs out may uncover a deadlier sin than thievery—a desperate love that nothing, not even the threat of hanging, can stop.

_The Sanctuary Sparrow_ is the seventh book in the Chronicles of Brother Cadfael, featuring a “wily veteran of the Crusades.” The historical mystery series earned Ellis Peters a Crime Writers’ Association Silver Dagger Award—and a legion of devoted fans (_Los Angeles Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pretty Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 3)*



  






*A serial killer stalks the streets of Savannah...*
Homicide detective Elise Sandburg and her partner, profiler David Gould, are all too familiar with the terrible costs of chasing evil. Despite their wounded psyches, the detectives delve into the deranged killer’s twisted mind, determined to unravel the clues in the taunts he leaves behind.
*A city gripped by fear...*
When his daughter becomes the killer’s next victim, a grief-stricken mayor comes down hard on the police, demanding that they catch the psychopath—now. Feeling the pressure, department officials enlist the aid of both Elise’s estranged father and an FBI profiler who has unresolved business with David.
*A cunning and elusive madman...*
In a heart-pounding race to stop the next homicide, the detectives uncover their own role in the madman’s deadly game. Will they outsmart the killer before another horrific murder takes place in their beautiful city? Or have Elise and David finally met their match?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Truly Dead (Elise Sandburg Book 4)*



  






*In award-winning author Anne Frasier’s riveting thriller Truly Dead, homicide detective Elise Sandburg returns to Savannah with her partner, profiler David Gould, to track a killer who seems eerily familiar.*
When a demolition crew uncovers several bodies inside the walls of a house where serial killer Frank J. Remy once lived, the discovery sends shock waves through the Savannah Police Department. All of the bodies were hidden before Remy’s imprisonment and subsequent death thirty-six years earlier—except for one belonging to a missing child.
Homicide partners Elise Sandburg and David Gould were the Savannah PD’s dream team, solving uncrackable crimes and catching killers. But their last case resulted in their termination from the squad, until the coroner calls them back to consult, unofficially, on a body found in the wall of a house once occupied by Remy, a killer Elise’s own father sent to jail—a killer who died in prison. The MO seems uncomfortably similar to that of a serial killer wreaking havoc in Florida.
Does Elise have a copycat on her hands? Is Remy’s influence reaching from beyond the grave? Or is Elise making connections where there are none? When her father warns her to back off the case, Elise’s shadowy family history threatens to swallow her once again. But whatever force is at work, she won’t rest until the killing stops.
Now at odds with everyone she cares about and forced to acknowledge her worsening emotional state, Elise struggles to protect the people she loves as the body count rises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Miss Julia Takes the Wheel: A Novel*



  






*The delightful new installment of the beloved and New York Times bestselling Miss Julia series*

When Miss Julia's regular doctor goes on vacation with his wife, leaving a replacement in his stead, Miss Julia is immediately concerned. Never one to miss an opportunity to entertain--or size up--a newcomer, she invites the charming Dr. Don Crawford, and his painfully shy wife, Lauren, to dinner. While Miss Julia and Sam both note Lauren's obvious lack of social skills, it's her friends Hazel Marie and Binkie that pick up on some of Dr. Crawford's less palatable qualities.

Meanwhile, Lloyd has gotten his first car, and LuAnne, fresh off her divorce, has started a job at the local funeral home and is in urgent need of an occupation-appropriate makeover--Miss Julia has enough on her plate. Yet there is just something she can't place about the Crawfords, and she won't rest until she gets to the bottom of it.

As always, hijinks ensue as Ann B. Ross delivers this delightful and entertaining installment, _Miss Julia Takes the Wheel_, in her bestselling Miss Julia series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shot Girl (Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels Mysteries Book 12) *



  






Jack is a retired cop who knows and respects firearms. A recent victim of gun violence, she is confined to a wheelchair, getting physical therapy in a rehab facility, and teaching handgun safety and Second Amendment history to the elderly residents.

A thousand miles away, a very disturbed individual with a modified 9mm pistol, a thousand rounds of ammo, and a singular obsession—to make history as the biggest mass murderer ever—decides to make that fantasy a reality.

It has been said the only thing that can stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun.

Jack is about to find out if that's true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vendetta (Sisterhood Book 3)*



  






*even women glam up to take their enemies down—from the New York Times bestselling author whose “writing is as intriguing and fast paced as ever” (Booklist).*

Once upon a time there were seven very different women who had been broken but not beaten by life. In those tough days of healing, they became the Sisterhood, a group of devoted friends who vowed to change their lives, empower themselves, and be there for each other, no matter what. Now, they’re ready to answer the call for the woman who started it all, Myra Rutledge. 

Five years ago, Myra’s pregnant daughter was killed by a hit-and-run driver—the playboy son of an ambassador with diplomatic immunity. Myra was left to grieve while the murderer was free to return to his lavish lifestyle with no fear of ever having to pay for his crime. But not for much longer. As the air turns crisp in the Virginia hills around Myra’s lovely old farmhouse, the Sisterhood has gathered for a little creative planning, and what they have in mind is a gift for Myra of long-awaited and very sweet revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lethal Justice (Sisterhood Book 6)*



  






*“Readers looking for an updated Charlie’s Angels* *in ‘wild women’ mode will be most satisfied” with this thriller in the New York Times bestselling series (Publishers Weekly).*

The fun, smart, sassy women of the Sisterhood are the best friends a woman wants by her side in good times and bad. Meeting once again in Myra Rutledge’s beautiful Virginia home, they’re ready to face a new challenge and right a vicious wrong . . .


Alexis Thorn, once a successful securities broker, spent a hellish year behind bars for a crime she never committed. Now she has her freedom, but she’s left with haunting memories of being hauled from her office in handcuffs . . . of the cell door clanging shut behind her . . . of her pleas going unheard. Meanwhile the real criminals—her former employers—continue to make millions by conning the innocent, especially preying on the elderly and taking their life savings. Alexis dreams of getting even. The legal system failed her, but the Sisterhood won’t. They have a delicious plan that can give the scammers a taste of their own bitter medicine . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fast Track (Sisterhood Book 10) *



  






*The world needs the avenging angels of the Sisterhood more than ever. A thriller of international intrigue from the #1 New York Times bestselling author. *

It’s been years since the members of the Sisterhood first banded together, with the help of their mentor Charles Martin, to exact their own form of justice on those whose crimes had gone unpunished by the legal system. Now, back in the United States after an enforced exile, and ensconced in a new home on Big Pine Mountain in North Carolina, Myra, Kathryn, Annie, Alexis, Isabelle, Yoko, and Nikki are breathing easy at last—but not for long.

One dark night, under cover of a vicious storm, a helicopter lands on their mountain. The Sisters aren’t about to wait to be ambushed. Braving the storm, they set out to greet their guests, only to be told by Charles that the mysterious visitors are the Sisterhood’s new employers, and they’ve got a dangerous new assignment in mind. The task they face is daunting. If they succeed, the Sisterhood will be rewarded beyond their wildest dreams. If they fail, they’ll forfeit much more than a paycheck. But if the Ladies of Pinewood have learned one thing over the course of their adventures, it’s that when friends band together, miracles can happen. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Still Standing: Finding Light Inside a Guatemalan Prison, The Battle of an Innocent Woman *



  






*A shocking firsthand account of a woman’s fight for justice while being wrongly imprisoned, and the incredible stories of the women she meets on the inside.*
Anaité Alvarado was imprisoned for a crime she didn’t commit, and forced to fight for survival, edible food, decent living conditions, and a return to her young children. Despite her American citizenship, she was left to linger in a Guatemalan prison, at the mercy of a corrupt judicial system, fighting to be freed—and working to make the best of her situation in the meantime.


This remarkable memoir is the inspiring true story of battling corruption, but also an introduction to the nameless women who linger in prison. There are other people wrongly accused, as well as those whose crimes were committed out of desperation. We learn their stories and see how even in the most deplorable of conditions, friendship, kindness, and humanity can persevere.

In _Still Standing_, Anaité’s fight for justice is told in full detail for the very first time, and it raises the question of if a terrible, unexpected event happened to us, could we too persevere?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Joyride*



  






Carole and her lover thought they had committed the perfect crime, murdering Carole’s abusive husband and making it look like an accident. Unfortunately there was a witness, someone far more twisted than they are, with plans for a killing spree of his own.

_This novel contains graphic content and is recommended for regular readers of horror novels._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Cold Night *



  






ONE COLD NIGHT SHE DISAPPEARED…

New York Police detective Dave Strauss is haunted by the one case he couldn’t solve. A schoolgirl vanished off the streets of Brooklyn, with only a trail of blood and a series of untraceable phone calls from “the Groom” hinting at her fate. Now the cold dark night has engulfed another young girl—but this time she is part of Dave’s family. He and his wife, Susan, know fourteen-year-old Lisa has not run away, and they know her disappearance is not just a tragic coincidence. And once the first phone call comes, they know she’s not alone….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moon Gone (Vampire Crimes Special Unit Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*





  






*Book 2 in the "Vampire Crimes Special Unit" series! A "Vampire for Hire World" novel!*

Only a vampire can solve these crimes--a vampire private eye named Samantha Moon...

Private investigator Samantha Moon is working undercover for the Fullerton Police Department’s new top-secret Vampire Crimes Special Unit (VCSU).

With the increase in supernatural crimes in and around Orange County, Detective Sherbet needs Sam’s vampire detective talents to solve the real and growing threats to the citizens of Fullerton. This time, children are disappearing right where they stand.

When four local kids vanish into thin air, Sam suspects a registered sex offender of heinous crimes. But the deeper that Sam and her partner, Brent Cole, investigate, the more perplexing the mystery becomes. When children begin disappearing internationally—and with the same m.o.—Sam knows that a powerful paranormal enemy is behind the disappearances.

In order to prevent more kidnappings, Sam sets herself up as bait for a trap. But a leap of faith launches Sam into the unknown with dire consequences. As she faces a new breed of supernatural henchmen, she must battle a diabolical villain who threatens to turn a medieval legend into a modern catastrophe.

Will a dark and disturbing history repeat itself? Can Sam save the children before it’s too late? Will she ever see her own children again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moon Crimes (Vampire Crimes Special Unit Book 3)*



  






*Book 3 in the "Vampire Crimes Special Unit" series! A "Vampire for Hire World" novel!*

Only a vampire can solve these crimes--a vampire private eye named Samantha Moon...

Private investigator Samantha Moon is working undercover for the Fullerton Police Department’s new top-secret Vampire Crimes Special Unit (VCSU).

With the increase in supernatural crimes in and around Orange County, Detective Sherbet needs Sam’s vampire detective talents to solve the real and growing threats to the citizens of Fullerton. This time, prisoners are recommitting the crimes they were locked up for, all while never leaving their cells.

When a suspect fits the description of an inmate whose alibi is solitary confinement, Sam suspects foul play. But the deeper that Sam and her partner, Brent Cole, investigate, the more perplexing the mystery becomes. When Sam is threatened by a civilian prison worker, she has no choice but to delve deeper into the prison's past--and its warden.

One clue leads to another and Sam comes face to face with the evil that is preying on the Chino Prison inmates. Now, before anyone else dies, she must fight the true threat that has weaved itself into the prison and the convicts it plans to consume.

Will the darkness of one desperate, revenge-seeking individual push Samantha too far?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moon Castle (Vampire Crimes Special Unit Book 4) *



  






*Latest in the bestselling "Vampire Crimes Special Unit" series! A "Vampire for Hire World" novel!*

Only a vampire can solve these crimes – a vampire private eye named Samantha Moon...

Private investigator Samantha Moon is working undercover for the Fullerton Police Department’s new top-secret Vampire Crimes Special Unit (VCSU).

With the increase in supernatural crimes in and around Orange County, Detective Sherbet needs Sam’s vampire detective talents to solve the real and growing threats to Fullerton’s citizens. This time, Adze, an underground demon, is after revenge, and he’s marked Sam and everyone she knows, including her family.

When Sam discovers a massive enchanted medieval castle right in the heart of Fullerton, she realizes that it’s not just a portal to Adze’s underground lair. There’s much more to the castle than she first anticipated. The deeper Sam and her partner, Brent Cole, investigate, the more she unravels ancient secrets and disturbing unrest.

One clue leads to another, and when Sam comes face to face with Adze, she has no choice but to confront his beastly form and risk everything to save her family and friends. This time, will her enemy be too powerful to thwart, or will the castle’s secrets unleash another adversary far more powerful and lethal than Adze, the demon that threatened everyone in her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The History of Money*



  






*“If you’re interested in the revolutionary transformation of the meaning and use of money, this is the book to read!”—Charles R. Schwab*

Cultural anthropologist Jack Weatherford traces our relationship with money, from primitive man’s cowrie shells to the electronic cash card, from the markets of Timbuktu to the New York Stock Exchange. _The History of Money_ explores how money and the myriad forms of exchange have affected humanity, and how they will continue to shape all aspects of our lives—economic, political, and personal.

*“A fascinating book about the force that makes the world go round—the dollars, pounds, francs, marks, bahts, ringits, kwansas, levs, biplwelles, yuans, quetzales, pa’angas, ngultrums, ouguiyas, and other 200-odd brand names that collectively make up the mysterious thing we call money.”—Los Angeles Times*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Du Pont Dynasty: Behind the Nylon Curtain (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 6)*



  






*Award-winning journalist Gerard Colby takes readers behind the scenes of one of America’s most powerful and enduring corporations; now with a new introduction by the author*

Their name is everywhere. America’s wealthiest industrial family by far and a vast financial power, the Du Ponts, from their mansions in northern Delaware’s “Chateau Country,” have long been leaders in the relentless drive to turn the United States into a plutocracy.

The Du Pont story in this country began in 1800. Éleuthère Irénée du Pont, official keeper of the gunpowder of corrupt King Louis XVI, fled from revolutionary France to America. Two years later he founded the gunpowder company that called itself “America’s armorer”—and that President Wilson’s secretary of war called a “species of outlaws” for war profiteering. _Du Pont Dynasty_ introduces many colorful characters, including “General” Henry du Pont, who profited from the Civil War to build the Gunpowder Trust, one of the first corporate monopolies; Alfred I. du Pont, betrayed by his cousins and pushed out of the organization, landing in social exile as the powerful “Count of Florida”; the three brothers who expanded Du Pont’s control to General Motors, fought autoworkers’ right to unionize, and then launched a family tradition of waging campaigns to destroy FDR’s New Deal regulatory reforms; Governor Pete du Pont, who ran for president and backed Newt Gingrich’s 1994 Republican Revolution; and Irving S. Shapiro, the architect of Du Pont’s ongoing campaign to undermine effective environmental regulation.

From plans to force President Roosevelt from office, to munitions sales to warlords and the rising Nazis, to Freon’s damage to the planet’s life-protecting ozone layer, to the manufacture of deadly gases and the covered-up poisoning of Du Pont workers, to the reputation the company earned for being the worst polluter of America’s air and water, the Du Pont reign has been dappled with scandal for centuries.

Culled from years of painstaking research and interviews, this fully documented book unfolds like a novel. Laying bare the bitter feuds, power plays, smokescreens, and careless unaccountability that erupted in murder, Colby pulls back the curtain on a dynasty whose formidable influence continues to this day.

Suppressed in myriad ways and the subject of the author’s landmark federal lawsuit, _Du Pont Dynasty _is an essential history of the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Search for an Abortionist: The Classic Study of How American Women Coped with Unwanted Pregnancy before Roe v. Wade (Forbidden Bookshelf Book 2) *



  






*This eye-opening look at the abortion process prior to the Supreme Court’s landmark Roe v. Wade decision of 1973 is now more relevant than ever, with a new introduction by the author revisiting history that is still salient half a century later*

In the years before _Roe v. Wade_, women seeking to end their unwanted pregnancies had limited options—many of them dangerous, even potentially fatal, and nearly all of them illegal. This groundbreaking work by sociologist Nancy Howell Lee, first published in 1969, takes an intimate look at the entire abortion process—from the initial decision to terminate a pregnancy through the procedure itself and the aftermath—providing an incomparable view of what is still one of the most controversial and divisive issues in America.

Based on interviews with one hundred fourteen women who had illegal abortions, Howell Lee’s book reveals how the abortions were procured and paid for, and looks at the lasting effects the experience had on the participants. The interviewees were open and honest about what influenced their decisions, how they conducted their search for someone to perform the procedure, and the physical and emotional aftereffects. With many state governments across America currently passing new legislation that restricts and, in many cases, effectively bans abortion, an eventual return to the pre-_Roe_ days threatens the well-being of millions of women, making Nancy Howell Lee’s pioneering study more relevant than ever. It is a must-read for all those interested in reproductive rights issues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Flatpack Bombers: The Royal Navy & the Zeppelin Menace *



  






*The author of The Yompers details the history of Great Britain’s innovation in combatting the German Zeppelin during World War I.*

Our vision of aviation in the First World War is dominated by images of gallant fighter pilots dueling with each other high over the Western Front. But it was the threat of the Zeppelin thatspurred the British government into creating the Royal Flying Corps, and it was this menace, which no aircraft could match in the air at the beginning of the war, that led Winston Churchill and the Royal Navy to set about bombing these airships on the ground. Thus in 1914, the Royal Naval Air Service, with their IKEA-style flatpack airplanes, pioneered strategic bombing. Moreover, through its efforts to extend its striking range in order to destroy Zeppelins in their home bases, the Royal Navy developed the first true aircraft carriers.

This book is the story of those largely forgotten, very early bombing raids. It explains Britain’s first interest in military and naval aviation, and why it was that the Navy pursued long distance bombing, while the Army concentrated on reconnaissance. Every bomber raid, and every aircraft carrier strike operation since, owes its genesis to those early naval flyers, and there are ghosts from 1914 that haunt us still today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Machine-Guns and the Great War*



  






*An in-depth study of how these direct fire weapons were actually employed on the battlefields and their true place in the armory of World War I.*

The machine-gun is one of the iconic weapons of the Great War—indeed of the twentieth century. Yet it is also one of the most misunderstood. During a four-year war that generated unprecedented casualties, the machine-gun stood out as a key weapon. In the process it took on an almost legendary status that persists to the present day. It shaped the tactics of the trenches, while simultaneously evolving in response to the tactical imperatives thrown up by this new form of warfare.

Paul Cornish, in this authoritative and carefully considered study, reconsiders the history of automatic firepower, and he describes in vivid detail its development during the First World War and the far-reaching consequences thereof. He dispels many myths and misconceptions that have grown up around automatic firearms, but also explores their potency as symbols and icons. His clear-sighted reassessment of the phenomenon of the machine-gun will be fascinating reading for students of military history and of the Great War in particular.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Machine Gunner, 1914–18: Personal Experiences of the Machine Gun Corps *



  






In 1914 there were only two machine guns supporting a British infantry battalion of 800 men, and in the light of the effectiveness of German and French machine guns the Machine Gun Corps was formed in October 1915. This remarkable book, compiled and edited by C E Crutchley, is a collection of the personal accounts of officers and men who served in the front lines with their machine guns in one of the most ghastly wars, spread over three continents. The strength of the book lies in the fact that these are the actual words of the soldiers themselves, complete with characteristic modes of expression and oddities of emphasis and spelling. All theatres of war are covered from the defence of the Suez Canal, Gallipoli and Mesopotamia in the east to France and Flanders, the German offensive of March 1918 and the final act on the Western Front that brought the war to an end. October 2006 is the 90th anniversary of the formation of the Machine Gun Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Depth Charge: Royal Naval Mines, Depth Charges & Underwater Weapons, 1914–1945*



  






The history of weapons and warfare is usually written from the point of view of the battles fought and the tactics used. In naval warfare, in particular, the story of how these weapons were invented, designed and supplied is seldom told. Chris Henry, in this pioneering study, sets the record straight. He describes how, to counter the extraordinary threat posed by the U-boats in the world wars, the Royal Navy responded with weapons that kept open the vital supply routes of the Atlantic Ocean.He also celebrates the remarkable achievements of the engineers and inventors whose inspired work was essential to Britain's survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mission One: A Near Future First Contact Space Exploration Odyssey (Infinite Sky Book 1)*



  






*Five months to Titan. Four brave crew members. One incredible mystery.*
Jeff Dolan always wanted to be an astronaut. After helping a private space company build a ship that can travel to Saturn's largest moon in five months, he gets his chance.
Shortly after launch, a devastating malfunction forces Jeff and the crew to make a choice: continue to Titan, or go back home. As the truth about their mission unravels, one thing is clear: someone on Earth knew about the system flaw and covered it up.
Yet surviving the journey isn't the crew's only concern. Even if they make it to Titan, they will face another problem:
Something is already there.
Fans of thoughtful space exploration science fiction will enjoy this near Earth first contact adventure. This is the first book of the _Infinite Sky_ series, a thrilling addition to space travel fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep Black: A Near Earth Second Contact Colonization Odyssey (Infinite Sky Book 2) *



  






*Two crews return to Titan. Who will survive?*

*Titan.* Largest moon of Saturn. A deadly enigma harboring the greatest secret in the history of humankind.
In the wake of the first mission, two companies with very different goals plot a return to that distant moon. Their ships are safer, their technology has improved…and they want answers. The competition triggers a new space race that will push the crews to the very edge of survival.
Yet Titan does not hold _all_ the secrets.
On Earth, a startling ocean discovery reveals that whatever created the alien artifacts has been to our planet before…and it’s coming back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Last Contact (Infinite Sky Book 3)*



  






*The End Begins.*

A meteor makes landfall in South Africa, carrying a strange substance that alters plants, soil—and humans.
Yet something much more dangerous is on a collision course with Earth—something that will change the future forever.
In a Hail Mary attempt to save the planet from certain doom, the government sends a ship and its crew directly into the path of the oncoming threat. The crew’s daring plan might be the only way to save humanity.
Meanwhile, a research station in orbit around Venus could hold the key to survival. The scientists on board have been studying an alien creature that may be connected to Earth’s imminent demise—if only they could make contact…
_The events of _Mission One_ and _Deep Black_ culminate in this thrilling conclusion to the Infinite Sky trilogy._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Looking for Rachel Wallace (The Spenser Series Book 6)*



  






Rachel Wallace is a tough young woman with a lot of enemies. 

Spenser is a tough guy with a macho code of honor, hired to protect a woman who thinks that kind of code is obsolete. Privately, they will never see eye to eye.

But when Rachel vanishes. Spenser is ready to lay his life on the line—to find Rachel Wallace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*As The Stars Fall: A Heartwarming Dog Novel (Books for Dog Lovers Book 1) *



  






*A Desperate Dog. A Scarred Girl. A Bond Nothing Can Break.*
★★★★★ “Emotional, heart-wrenching and heartwarming. I was lost in this story from the very beginning. It's beautifully written and will stay with me for a long long time.” _Curled Up With A Good Book_ (book blog)

An injured, young dog trudges the city streets, trembling from cold, from fear, from lack of food. Battered by the howling wind, he searches desperately for his lost family, yet day after day, week after week, all he ever finds is heartbreaking loneliness. But then, one magical spring morning…

Across town, a little girl sobs into her pillow in the dead of night. Her life devastated by a family tragedy, she can’t understand how the world can just carry on. Her days once overflowed with childhood joys, yet now, despair, darkness, and emptiness smother her like a shroud. But then, one magical spring morning…

… the dog and the girl meet.

In a tale as heartwarming as it is heartbreaking, _As The Stars Fall_ explores how compassion can make us whole again and friendship can heal even the most broken of hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Best Friend's Lie: A completely gripping psychological thriller*



  






*‘WOW!! Just wow!!... mind-blowing, jaw-dropping, gripping… Once you pick up the book you just can’t put it down… My jaw was locked open… Never did I imagine that ending.’ *_Heidi Lynn’s Book Reviews_ ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You can always trust your closest friends. Can’t you?*

This trip was a chance to reconnect away from our busy lives. The five of us used to be so close—going right back to our college days, when we shared a rickety house and all our favorite clothes, as well as every high and low of our lives—but that was then.

Now, the thought of three days in a small cabin far from anywhere, surrounded only by water and trees, with my four oldest friends makes my stomach sink and my hands sweat. Because if they knew what I’d done—the betrayals I’ve committed—they’d never forgive me. And neither would you.

The straight-A student, the sports star with a bright future ahead of her, the sheltered girl who blossomed away from her family and the hippie child who was going to save the world. Their lives have turned out so differently to how we pictured all those years ago. I try not to think about why.

*But then danger strikes, and too late I discover I’m not the only one keeping secrets. And I wonder: who will go furthest to keep the truth hidden?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zombie: A Novel *



  






_Zombie _is a classic novel of dark obsession from the extraordinary Joyce Carol Oates. A brilliant, unflinching journey into the mind of a serial killer, _Zombie _views the world through the eyes of Quentin P., newly paroled sex offender, as he chillingly evolves from rapist to mass murderer. Joyce Carol Oates—the prolific author of so many extraordinary bestsellers, including _The Gravediggers Daughter, Blonde, _and _The Falls_—demonstrates why she ranks among America’s most respected and accomplished literary artists with this provocative, breathtaking, and disturbing masterwork.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*REVENGE *



  






By the author of "The Russian," and "Murder in Miami." A classic story of a manhunt, an international thriller!

US AIr Force Lt. Richard Silva's hell on earth begins in the fall of 1970 when his plane is shot down over North Vietnam. Silva is captured and taken to a POW camp where he is turned over to a shadowy interrogator who specializes in the systematic torture of American prisoners. Miraculously, Silva survives and returns to the US.

He finds an America that is profoundly different from the country he left. But America isn't the only thing that has changed. Silva's mind has been horribly altered. For him there is only one way out: Find the man who tortured him. Find him and kill him. With only a few clues to his enemy's true identity, Silva embarks on a manhunt.

Silva quickly penetrates a shadowy underworld of politicians, criminals and intelligence agents in New York, Washington and ultimately in Paris. In France, he further burrows into a nether world of professional killers, political extremists, cops and assassins. Along the way, he finds romance with a beautiful young artist and rediscovers his own humanity, all the while drawing closer to the man he must murder in order to redeem his own soul.

This is a 2018 revised version of a novel originally published under the title "REVENGE" to rave reviews by Dial/Doubleday.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Apocalypse Watch: A Novel*



  






American agent Harry Latham has penetrated the fortresslike mountain hideaway of the Brotherhood of the Watch, a neo-Nazi organization that was born in the days after the fall of the Third Reich. But on the eve of his most spectacular success, after three years in deep cover, Harry disappears.

Drew Latham, Special Officer for Consular Operations in Paris, is frantic to discover his older brother’s fate. But when Drew receives the good news that Harry has surfaced, gut-twisting doubts arise. For Harry has emerged with an explosive document: a list of secret supporters of the Brotherhood, among them high-ranking officials of the United States and its allies. But is it legitimate? The search for the truth about Harry and the growing Nazi threat will plunge Drew into a labyrinth of deceit and death. And whoever makes it out alive will hold the fate of the free world in his hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Inside Animal Hearts and Minds: Bears That Count, Goats That Surf, and Other True Stories of Animal Intelligence and Emotion *



  






As Charles Darwin suggested more than a century ago, the differences between animals and humans are “of degree and not of kind.” Not long ago, ethologists denied that animals had emotions or true intelligence. Now, we know that rats laugh when tickled, magpies mourn as they cover the departed with greenery, female whales travel thousands of miles for annual reunions with their gal pals, seals navigate by the stars, bears hum when happy, and crows slide down snowy rooftops for fun.

In engaging text, photographs, and infographics, _Inside Animal Hearts and Minds_ showcases fascinating and heart-warming examples of animal emotion and cognition that will foster wonder and empathy. Learn about an orangutan who does “macramé,” monkeys that understand the concept of money, and rats that choose friendship over food. Even language, math, and logic are no longer exclusive to humans. Prairie dogs have their own complex vocabularies to describe human intruders, parrots name their chicks, sea lions appear capable of deductive thinking akin to a ten-year-old child’s, and bears, lemurs, parrots, and other animals demonstrate numerical cognition.

In a world where a growing body of scientific research is closing the gap between the human and non-human, _Inside Animal Hearts and Minds_ invites us to change the way we view animals, the world, and our place in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*When Men Behave Badly: The Hidden Roots of Sexual Deception, Harassment, and Assault *



  






*A leading evolutionary psychologist and sex researcher provides a unified new theory of sexual conflict and shows how its battles play out in the bar room, the bedroom, and the boardroom.*

Sexual conflict permeates ancient religions, from injunctions about thy neighbor's wife to the permissible rape of infidels. It is etched in written laws that dictate who can and cannot have sex with whom. Its manifestations shape our sexual morality, evoking approving accolades or contemptuous condemnation. It produces sexual double standards that flourish even in the most sexually egalitarian cultures on earth. And although every person alive struggles with sexual conflict, most of us see only the tip of the iceberg: dating deception, a politician's unsavory sexual grab, the slow crumbling of a once-happy marriage, a romantic breakup that turns nasty.

_When Men Behave Badly _shows that this "battle of the sexes" is deeper and far more pervasive than anyone has recognized, revealing the hidden roots of sexual conflict—roots that originated over deep evolutionary time—which define the sexual psychology we currently carry around in our 3.5-pound brains. Providing novel insights into our minds and behaviors, _When Men Behave Badly _presents a unifying new theory of sexual conflict, and offers practical advice for men and women seeking to avoid it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*To Catch A King: Charles II's Great Escape *



  






*How did the most wanted man in the country outwit the greatest manhunt in British history?*

In January 1649, King Charles I was beheaded in London outside his palace of Whitehall and Britain became a republic. When his eldest son, Charles, returned in 1651 to fight for his throne, he was crushed by the might of Cromwell’s armies at the battle of Worcester.

With 3,000 of his supporters lying dead and 10,000 taken prisoner, it seemed as if his dreams of power had been dashed. Surely it was a foregone conclusion that he would now be caught and follow his father to the block? At six foot two inches tall, the prince towered over his contemporaries and with dark skin inherited from his French-Italian mother, he stood out in a crowd. How would he fare on the run with Cromwell’s soldiers on his tail and a vast price on his head?

The next six weeks would form the most memorable and dramatic of Charles’ life. Pursued relentlessly, Charles ran using disguise, deception and relying on grit, fortitude and good luck. He suffered grievously through weeks when his cause seemed hopeless. He hid in an oak tree – an event so fabled that over 400 English pubs are named Royal Oak in commemoration. Less well-known events include his witnessing a village in wild celebrations at the erroneous news of his killing; the ordeal of a medical student wrongly imprisoned because of his similarity in looks; he disguised himself as a servant and as one half of an eloping couple. Once restored to the throne as Charles II, he told the tale of his escapades to Samuel Pepys, who transcribed it all.

In this gripping, action-packed, true adventure story, based on extensive archive material, Charles Spencer, bestselling author of _Killers of the King_, uses Pepys’s account and many others to retell this epic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winning Independence: The Decisive Years of the Revolutionary War, 1778-1781*



  






*From celebrated historian John Ferling, the underexplored history of the second half of the Revolutionary War, when, after years of fighting, American independence often seemed beyond reach.*

It was 1778, and the recent American victory at Saratoga had netted the U.S a powerful ally in France. Many, including General George Washington, presumed France's entrance into the war meant independence was just around the corner.

Meanwhile, having lost an entire army at Saratoga, Great Britain pivoted to a “southern strategy.” The army would henceforth seek to regain its southern colonies, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, and Georgia, a highly profitable segment of its pre-war American empire. Deep into 1780 Britain's new approach seemed headed for success as the U.S. economy collapsed and morale on the home front waned. By early 1781, Washington, and others, feared that France would drop out of the war if the Allies failed to score a decisive victory that year. Sir Henry Clinton, commander of Britain's army, thought “the rebellion is near its end.” Washington, who had been so optimistic in 1778, despaired: “I have almost ceased to hope.”

_Winning Independence_ is the dramatic story of how and why Great Britain-so close to regaining several southern colonies and rendering the postwar United States a fatally weak nation ultimately failed to win the war. The book explores the choices and decisions made by Clinton and Washington, and others, that ultimately led the French and American allies to clinch the pivotal victory at Yorktown that at long last secured American independence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Admirals: Nimitz, Halsey, Leahy, and King--The Five-Star Admirals Who Won the War at Sea *



  






*How history's only five-star admirals triumphed in World War II and made the United States the world's dominant sea power.*

Only four men in American history have been promoted to the five-star rank of Admiral of the Fleet: William Leahy, Ernest King, Chester Nimitz, and William Halsey. These four men were the best and the brightest the navy produced, and together they led the U.S. navy to victory in World War II, establishing the United States as the world's greatest fleet.

In _The Admirals_, award-winning historian Walter R. Borneman tells their story in full detail for the first time. Drawing upon journals, ship logs, and other primary sources, he brings an incredible historical moment to life, showing us how the four admirals revolutionized naval warfare forever with submarines and aircraft carriers, and how these men -- who were both friends and rivals -- worked together to ensure that the Axis fleets lay destroyed on the ocean floor at the end of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Victory: The Reagan Administration’s Secret Strategy that Hastened the Collapse of the Soviet Union *



  






*Did a secret American Strategy hasten the collapse of the Soviet Union?*

Based on exclusive interviews with key participants, including Caspar Weinberger, George Schultz, John Poindexter, Robert McFarlane, and William Clark, _Victory_ chronicles how and why Ronald Reagan helped to bring down the Soviet Union.

In this explosive book, Peter Schweizer provides the riveting details of how the Reagan inner circle undermined the Soviet economy and its dwindling resource base, and subverted the Kremlin's hold on its global empire.

Using secret diplomacy, the administration dramatically reduced Soviet income while at the same time driving Moscow to expend an increasing amount of precious assets.

On another level, there was an American initiative to provide covert aid to indigenous forces in Poland and Afghanistan to roll back Soviet power.

Schweizer’s compelling and convincing argument on the Regan administration's calculated strategy is impossible to ignore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*From the Corner of the Oval: A Memoir *



  






*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • What if you lived out the drama of your twenties on Air Force One?

“[This] breezy page turner is essentially Bridget Jones goes to the White House.”—The New York Times

RECOMMENDED READING theSkimm • Today • Entertainment Weekly • Refinery29 • Bustle • PopSugar • Vanity Fair • The New York Times Editors’ Choice • Paste*

In 2012, Beck Dorey-Stein is working five part-time jobs and just scraping by when a posting on Craigslist lands her, improbably, in the Oval Office as one of Barack Obama’s stenographers. The ultimate D.C. outsider, she joins the elite team who accompany the president wherever he goes, recorder and mic in hand. On whirlwind trips across time zones, Beck forges friendships with a dynamic group of fellow travelers—young men and women who, like her, leave their real lives behind to hop aboard Air Force One in service of the president.

As she learns to navigate White House protocols and more than once runs afoul of the hierarchy, Beck becomes romantically entangled with a consummate D.C. insider, and suddenly the political becomes all too personal.

Against a backdrop of glamour, drama, and intrigue, this is the story of a young woman learning what truly matters, and, in the process, discovering her voice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Frankly, We Did Win This Election: The Inside Story of How Trump Lost*



  






*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Michael C. Bender, senior White House reporter for the Wall Street Journal, presents a deeply reported account of the 2020 presidential campaign that details how Donald J. Trump became the first incumbent in three decades to lose reelection—and the only one whose defeat culminated in a violent insurrection. *

Beginning with President Trump’s first impeachment and ending with his second, FRANKLY, WE DID WIN THIS ELECTION chronicles the inside-the-room deliberations between Trump and his campaign team as they opened 2020 with a sleek political operation built to harness a surge of momentum from a bullish economy, a unified Republican Party, and a string of domestic and foreign policy successes—only to watch everything unravel when fortunes suddenly turned.

With first-rate sourcing cultivated from five years of covering Trump in the White House and both of his campaigns, Bender brings readers inside the Oval Office, aboard Air Force One, and into the front row of the movement’s signature mega-rallies for the story of an epic election-year convergence of COVID, economic collapse, and civil rights upheaval—and an unorthodox president’s attempt to battle it all. 
Fresh interviews with Trump, key campaign advisers, and senior administration officials are paired with an exclusive collection of internal campaign memos, emails, and text messages for scores of never-before-reported details about the campaign. 

FRANKLY, WE DID WIN THIS ELECTION is the inside story of how Trump lost, and the definitive account of his final year in office that draws a straight line from the president’s repeated insistence that he would never lose to the deadly storming of the U.S. Capitol that imperiled one of his most loyal lieutenants—his own vice president.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Children of Earthrise: The Complete Series (Books 1-6)*



  






*The Children of Earthrise complete series set: 6 entire novels = 2,000 pages of epic science fiction.*

"We hide in shadows. Our planet is lost. We are the last humans, and we must go home."

_Children of Earthrise_ is a story of exodus. Of humanity lost among the stars. Of one man rising to lead our people home.

In 2016, the _Earthrise_ series became a surprise bestseller, captivating hundreds of thousands of readers around the world. Set two thousand years later, _Children of Earthrise_ begins a new story, one for both new readers and old fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Siege of Darkness (The Legend of Drizzt Book 9) *



  






*The conflict between the drow of the Underdark and the dwarves of Mithral Hall comes to a head*

While Mithral Hall teems with whispers of the war to come, chaos erupts both above and below ground. On the surface of Faerûn, the first signs of the Time of Troubles make themselves known, forcing deities to assume their mortal forms. Beneath them in the Underdark, all but one drow house has lost their magical powers, and Lolth has handed the reins of leadership over to the demon Errtu.

But even this turmoil cannot keep the drow from rising up from the black depths of the Underdark to battle the dwarves of Mithral Hall. Bruenor Battlehammer, with Drizzt at his side, will not go down without a fight—but they will have to fight without Wulfgar and Catti-brie at their sides.

_*Siege of Darkness* is the third book in the Legacy of the Drow series and the ninth book in the Legend of Drizzt series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eden*



  






*From the bestselling author of Netflix's The Silence comes a brand-new horror eco thriller.*

Earth's rising oceans contain enormous islands of refuse, the Amazon rainforest is all-but destroyed, and countless species edge towards extinction. Humanity's last hope to save the planet lies with The Virgin Zones, thirteen vast areas of land off-limits to people and given back to nature.

Dylan leads a clandestine team of adventure racers, including his daughter Jenn, into Eden, the oldest of the Zones. Jenn carries a secret--Kat, Dylan's wife who abandoned them both years ago, has entered Eden ahead of them. Jenn is determined to find her mother, but neither she nor the rest of their tight-knit team are prepared for what confronts them. Nature has returned to Eden in an elemental, primeval way. And here, nature is no longer humanity's friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Springfield Confidential: Jokes, Secrets, and Outright Lies from a Lifetime Writing for The Simpsons*



  






*In celebration of The Simpsons thirtieth anniversary, the show’s longest-serving writer and producer offers a humorous look at the writing and making of the legendary Fox series that has become one of the most revered artistic achievements in television history.*

Four-time Emmy winner Mike Reiss—who has worked on_ The Simpsons_ continuously since episode one in 1989—shares stories, scandals, and gossip about working with America’s most iconic cartoon family ever. Reiss explains how the episodes are created, and provides an inside look at the show’s writers, animators, actors and celebrity guests. He answers a range of questions from _Simpsons_ fans and die-hards, and reminisces about the making of perennially favorite episodes.

In his freewheeling, irreverent comic style, Reiss reflects on his lifetime inside _The Simpsons_—a personal highlights reel of his achievements, observations, and favorite stories. _Springfield Confidential_ exposes why Matt Groening decided to make all of the characters yellow; dishes on what it’s like to be crammed in a room full of funny writers sixty hours a week; and tells what Reiss learned after traveling to seventy-one countries where _The Simpsons_ is watched (ironic note: there’s no electricity in many of these places); and even reveals where Springfield is located! He features unique interviews with Judd Apatow, who also provided the foreword, and Conan O'Brien, as well as with Simpsons legends Al Jean, Nancy Cartwright, Dan Castellaneta, and more.

Like Cary Elwes’ _As You Wish_, Jennifer Keishin Armstrong’s _Seinfeldia_, and Chris Smith’s _The Daily Show: An Oral History_, _Springfield Confidential_ is a funny, informational, and exclusive look at one of the most beloved programs in all of television land.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Tuesday Mooney Talks to Ghosts*



  






*A handsome stranger. A dead billionaire. A citywide treasure hunt. Tuesday Mooney’s life is about to change . . . forevermore.*

Tuesday Mooney is a loner. She keeps to herself, begrudgingly socializes, and spends much of her time watching old _Twin Peaks_ and _X-Files_ DVDs. But when Vincent Pryce, Boston’s most eccentric billionaire, dies—leaving behind an epic treasure hunt through the city, with clues inspired by his hero, Edgar Allan Poe—Tuesday’s adventure finally begins.

Puzzle-loving Tuesday searches for clue after clue, joined by a ragtag crew: a wisecracking friend, an adoring teen neighbor, and a handsome, cagey young heir. The hunt tests their mettle, and with other teams from around the city also vying for the promised prize—a share of Pryce’s immense wealth—they must move quickly. Pryce’s clues can't be cracked with sharp wit alone; the searchers must summon the courage to face painful ghosts from their pasts (some more vivid than others) and discover their most guarded desires and dreams.

A deliciously funny ode to imagination, overflowing with love letters to art, from _The Westing Game _to Madonna to the Knights of the Round Table, _Tuesday Mooney Talks to Ghosts_ is the perfect read for thrill seekers, wanderers, word lovers, and anyone looking for an escape to the extraordinary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Collected Novels Volume Two: The Foretelling, White Horses, Angel Landing, and Seventh Heaven *



  






*Four lyrical and unforgettable tales from one of our “most interesting novelists”—including the New York Times bestseller, Seventh Heaven (Jane Smiley).*

As _Newsweek _said of her novel _Practical Magic,_ Alice Hoffman has a “gift for touching ordinary life as if with a wand, to reveal how extraordinary life really is.” Whether in an ancient tribe of female warriors or a sleepy Long Island suburb in the late 1950s, the novels in this collection carve out a piece of that uniquely Hoffmanesque landscape—somewhere between magic and reality, hope and disappointment, the mythical and the mundane—where we are surprised but delighted to rediscover mercy and our humanity.

_The Foretelling_: This young adult _New York Times_ bestseller is the “spare, compelling coming-of-age story” of Rain, born out of sorrow but destined to lead her tribe of Amazon warriors (_Kirkus Reviews_). Determined to win her mother’s love and take her rightful place as the next queen, Rain becomes a brave and skilled fighter. But the dream of a black horse clouds her future, portending death. Peace, mercy, and love are forbidden words in her people’s language—can Rain teach her sisters to speak in a new tongue before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Mountain: A Novel*



  






In 1997, Charles Frazier’s debut novel _Cold Mountain_ made publishing history when it sailed to the top of _The New York Times_ best-seller list for sixty-one weeks, won numerous literary awards, including the National Book Award, and went on to sell over three million copies. Now, the beloved American epic returns, reissued by Grove Press to coincide with the publication of Frazier’s eagerly-anticipated second novel, _Thirteen Moons_. Sorely wounded and fatally disillusioned in the fighting at Petersburg, a Confederate soldier named Inman decides to walk back to his home in the Blue Ridge mountains to Ada, the woman he loves. His trek across the disintegrating South brings him into intimate and sometimes lethal converse with slaves and marauders, bounty hunters and witches, both helpful and malign. At the same time, the intrepid Ada is trying to revive her father’s derelict farm and learning to survive in a world where the old certainties have been swept away. As it interweaves their stories, _Cold Mountain_ asserts itself as an authentic odyssey, hugely powerful, majestically lovely, and keenly moving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death by Café Mocha (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 7) *



  






*Krissy Hancock and her pals are taking a coffee break—leaving their bookstore-café in Pine Hills, Ohio, and heading to a convention. But this road trip will be more dangerous than they expected …*

Coffee lovers are gathering from far and wide at the hotel, and Krissy, Rita, and Vicki are excited. But some of the attendees may need to switch to decaf, as a public argument breaks out soon after they check in and then a flavor competition leads to bitter feelings.

When the winner of the contest is beaned with a carafe full of café mocha, suspicions swirl—along with accusations of bribery. Was the dead man offering perks to the judges—or was something sinister going on in his personal life? This case is going to keep Krissy up all night long …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death by French Roast (A Bookstore Cafe Mystery Book 8 )*



  






*Krissy Hancock runs a bookstore-café in Pine Hills, Ohio, but she’ll be setting up shop as a sleuth when she discovers a long-unsolved murder . . .*

Krissy’s helping a friend clean out her late mother’s house when she learns that although the deceased died peacefully at an advanced age, her brother did not. In fact, Wade was killed more than thirty years ago, and the case was never closed. What surprises Krissy even more is that she has a personal connection to the story—her friend Rita was seeing Wade at the time, scandalizing the town with the couple’s large age difference.

With an older Rita now part of Krissy’s writing group—and another member with police experience—she starts digging up gossip, talking to the victim’s local coffee klatsch, and trying to find real clues amid the old rumors. But things just seem to grow muddier as she fights to identify whodunit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bleeding Blue (Boston Crime Thriller Book 2)*



  






*With two street gangs on the brink of war, Detective Michael Kelly must solve a murder before the entire town goes up in flames.*
Boston Homicide Detective Michael Kelly just took his latest case. It seemed simple enough: a convenience store clerk gunned down in cold blood.
There’s just one catch...the store was under the protection of the Irish mob.
Now the city is a powder-keg, and Kelly must solve the murders before it explodes in further bloodshed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Help for the Haunted: A Novel *



  






*An unforgettable story of a most unusual family, their deep secrets, their harrowing tragedy, and ultimately, a daughter’s discovery of a dark and unexpected mystery.*

Sylvie Mason’s parents have an unusual occupation—helping “haunted souls” find peace. After receiving a strange phone call one winter’s night, they leave the house and are later murdered in an old church in a horrifying act of violence.
A year later, Sylvie is living in the care of her older sister, who may be to blame for what happened to their parents. Now, the inquisitive teenager pursues the mystery, moving closer to the knowledge of what occurred that night—and to the truth about her family’s past and the secrets that have haunted them for years.
Capturing the vivid eeriness of Stephen King’s works with the compelling quirkiness of John Irving’s beloved novels, _Help for the Haunted _is that rare story that brings to life a richly imagined and wholly original world. From the very first page, it takes readers on a captivating journey, told in the heartbreakingly resonant voice of a young heroine who is determined to discover the truth about her family and what went wrong one snowy winter night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Burning Girls: A completely gripping crime thriller packed with heart-pounding twists (Detective Ellie Reeves Book 3)*



  






*The girl was beautiful, even in death. Her skin was translucent beneath the sliver of moonlight peeking through the bare branches of the surrounding pines, and her chestnut hair had tumbled around her pale shoulders. Around her, smoke twisted in the air, curling into the inky sky.*

The remote town of Crooked Creek has barely recovered from its most recent tragedy when wildfires tear through the mountains. *Detective Ellie Reeves* is grappling with her own heartbreak––she has just discovered she was adopted and that her childhood was a lie.

Under the scorching summer sun, Ellie is called to a river where a body has been found. She spots a lone woman’s shoe caught in a nearby tangle of vines, and a pearl necklace scattered by the water’s edge. The remains are surrounded by a circle of stones, which Ellie is certain means something. Was the victim––whoever she was––caught in the fire or is something more sinister at play?

The Fourth of July usually means festivals and fireworks, but when another body turns up the town is left in tatters. A young girl with dark hair lies dead, surrounded by stones, smoke drifting in the air. Thanks to an engraved silver necklace, Ellie identifies the body as eighteen-year-old *Katie Lee Curtis*, and the diary she finds hidden under the teenager’s mattress could get her close to the killer.

With two victims in less than twenty-four hours, it’s clear Ellie’s up against a serial killer, and she vows that no more innocent girls will be sacrificed. For her, every day is a battle to come to terms with her past, but when this case becomes personal, will she win?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Credible Threat: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 2) *



  






*They’re going to assassinate the president. Can Blake Jordan stop them?*

After he’s fired from the Department of Domestic Counterterrorism, former agent Blake Jordan heads to DC for President-elect Keller’s inauguration. But there are men in power who won’t let that happen.
When Keller asks Blake to create an off-the-books black ops team to stop terrorists, he refuses. But when someone tries to take Blake out of the picture, he learns of a plot to assassinate Keller.
If he wants to stop the killers, Blake must form a team to save his friend. But the terrorists have something far more sinister planned… and it can’t be stopped because it’s already been done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Every Living Thing (All Creatures Great and Small Book 5) *



  






*The #1 New York Times–bestselling author of All Creatures Great and Small reflects on the rewards of training the next generation of veterinarians.*

As an aging James Herriot begins to see more house pets than livestock, the challenge of treating animals—and reassuring their owners—provides plenty of excitement, mystery, and moments of sheer delight. After building up his own practice, the renowned country vet begins to teach a new generation about a business both old-fashioned and very modern. He watches with pride as his own children show a knack for medicine, and remarks on the talents and quirks of a string of assistants. There is no perfecting the craft, since people and their animals are all remarkably different, but Herriot proves that the best healers are also the most compassionate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unlocking the Past: How Archaeologists Are Rewriting Human History with Ancient DNA *



  






In _Unlocking the Past_, Martin Jones, a leading expert at the forefront of bioarchaeology—the discipline that gave Michael Crichton the premise for _Jurassic Park_—explains how this pioneering science is rewriting human history and unlocking stories of the past that could never have been told before. For the first time, the building blocks of ancient life—DNA, proteins, and fats that have long been trapped in fossils and earth and rock—have become widely accessible to science. Working at the cutting edge of genetic and other molecular technologies, researchers have been probing the remains of these ancient biomolecules in human skeletons, sediments and fossilized plants, dinosaur bones, and insects trapped in amber. Their amazing discoveries have influenced the archaeological debate at almost every level and continue to reshape our understanding of the past.

Devising a molecular clock from a certain area of DNA, scientists were able to determine that all humans descend from one common female ancestor, dubbed "Mitochondrial Eve," who lived around 150,000 years ago. From molecules recovered from grinding stones and potsherds, they reconstructed ancient diets and posited when such practices as dairying and boiling water for cooking began. They have reconstituted the beer left in the burial chamber of pharaohs and know what the Iceman, the 5,000-year-old hunter found in the Alps in the early nineties, ate before his last journey. Conveying both the excitement of innovative research and the sometimes bruising rough-and-tumble of scientific debate, Jones has written a work of profound importance. _Unlocking the Past_ is science at its most engaging.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Civil War: The Final Year Told by Those Who Lived It (LOA #250) (Library of America: The Civil War Collection Book 4)*



  






Featuring hundreds of first-hand writings from the American Civil War, this final installment of the highly acclaimed four-volume series traces events from March 1864 to June 1865

After 150 years the Civil War still holds a central place in American history and self-understanding. It is our greatest national drama, at once heroic, tragic, and epic—our Iliad, but also our Bible, a story of sin and judgment, suffering and despair, death and resurrection in a “new birth of freedom.” The Civil War: The Final Year brings together letters, diary entries, speeches, articles, messages, and poems to provide an incomparable literary portrait of a nation at war with itself, while illuminating the military and political events that brought the Union to final victory and slavery and secession to their ultimate destruction.

The final volume of this highly acclaimed four-volume series begins with the controversial Kilpatrick-Dahlgren raid on Richmond in March 1864 and ends with the proclamation of emancipation in Texas in June 1865. It collects 160 pieces by more than one hundred participants and observers, among them Abraham Lincoln, William T. Sherman, Ulysses S. Grant, Jefferson Davis, Robert E. Lee, Frederick Douglass, Harriet Ann Jacobs, Walt Whitman, Henry Adams, and Herman Melville, as well as Union officers Charles Harvey Brewster, James A. Connolly, and Stephen Minot Weld; Confederate diarists Catherine Edmondston, Kate Stone, and Judith W. McGuire; freed slaves Spottswood Rice, Garrison Frazier, and Frances Johnson; and Confederate soldiers J.F.J. Caldwell, Samuel T. Foster, and William Pegram. The selections include vivid and haunting firsthand accounts of battles and campaigns—the Wilderness, Spotsylvania, Cold Harbor, Atlanta, the Crater, Franklin, and Sherman’s march through Georgia and the Carolinas—as well as of the Fort Pillow massacre; the struggle to survive inside Andersonville prison; the burning of Columbia and Richmond; the passage of the Thirteenth Amendment; the surrender at Appomattox; and Lincoln’s assassination.

The Civil War: The Final Year includes an introduction, headnotes, a chronology of events, biographical and explanatory endnotes, full-color endpaper maps, and an index.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deeds of Heroes: The Story of the Distinguished Conduct Medal, 1854–1993 *



  






For over 100 years the Distinguished Conduct Medal the DCM—was the second highest medal that could be awarded for gallantry to the other ranks of the British army—in some cases also the RAF and Royal Navy, yet the holders of this major award have rarely been given the recognition they deserve. While the heroic exploits of recipients of the Victoria Cross have been the subject of repeated accounts, DCM holders have largely been ignored in print. But now in this graphic narrative history Matthew Richardson sets the record straight by describing the conspicuous courage of men who have been awarded the DCM in the Crimean and the colonial wars, in the two world wars, and during recent conflicts in the Falklands and the Gulf. Told often in their own words, their extraordinary stories of bravery and self-sacrifice are the central focus of his book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sherman: The M4 Tank in World War II (Casemate Illustrated Special Book 1) *



  






*“A superbly organized, well-written, detailed history of the Sherman tank” with hundreds of photos and diagrams included (Armor Magazine).*

The Medium Tank, M4, better known to the British as the Sherman, was the most widely used medium tank by the United States and western Allies in World War II. Reliable, relatively cheap to produce, and easy to maintain, thousands were distributed to the British Commonwealth and the Soviet Union by the Lend-Lease program. It first saw combat in North Africa, where it outclassed lighter German and Italian tanks. By 1944 the M4 was outgunned by the German heavy tanks, but it still contributed to the fight when deployed in numbers and supported by artillery and fighter-bombers.

A detailed insight into the development and deployment of the M4, this book covers the design and construction of the chassis, turret, engine, armaments, and munitions, and differences between the variants of the M4. It covers the difficulties facing the crews who fought in this legendary tank, exploring the training they received and the different combat methods perfected by the Allies, including landing from a landing craft, maneuvering in the bocage of Normandy, and fighting in the snow.

Fully illustrated with hundreds of contemporary and modern photographs and detailed diagrams, this complete account provides all the technical details of the construction of the M4, its maintenance and repair, and the logistics required to support it in combat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Escort Carrier of the Second World War: Combustible, Vulnerable and Expendable! *



  






To the US Navy they were CVEs! To the Royal Navy auxiliary carriers! To crews of endangered merchantmen in the Atlantic and Arctic oceans they were heaven-sent protection! To their crews they were Combustible, Vulnerable, Expendable!The need for air cover against enemy aircraft and submarines brought unprecedented demand for carriers. Over 100 vessels were converted on specially built for convoy duty. This is their story, warts and all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ghosts of the ETO: American Tactical Deception Units in the European Theater, 1944–1945 *



  






*“An excellent, balanced history of the 23rd Special Troops . . . may be one of the most important books to come out of World War II.” —Engineer Magazine*

No history of the war in Europe has ever taken into account the actions of the men of the US 23rd Special Troops. These men took part in over twenty-two deception operations against the German army. Some of these operations had tremendous impact upon how the battles in Europe were fought. The men who participated in these actions were sworn to secrecy for fifty years and are only now willing to talk about their role.

The 23rd was composed of four main units. A signal deception unit to broadcast fake radio signals, an engineer camouflage unit to set up rubber dummies of tanks and trucks, a combat engineer unit to construct emplacements and provide local security, and a sonic deception company. The sonic unit was developed to fool German listening posts by playing audio recordings of various sounds, such as tanks moving up or bridges being built.

The 23rd was the only tactical deception unit of the American Army in World War II combining all aspects of deception. This book also covers the birthplace of sonic deception, the Army Experimental Station at Pine Camp, and the 23rd’s smaller sister unit, the 3133rd Sonic Deception company that saw action for fourteen days in Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Glider Pilots at Arnhem*



  






The fierce struggle between the British 1st Airborne Division and the superior German forces in and around Arnhem is well documented. This book tells of the role played in the battle for Oosterbeek and the bridge at Arnhem itself by the men of the Glider Pilot Regiment (GPR). These men were already experienced soldiers who volunteered to join the airborne forces and take the fight to the Germans in a totally new regiment.The men of the GPR were predominantly SNCOs trained to fly wooden assault gliders into occupied territory. Once on the ground they were expected to go into battle with the troops they had delivered onto the Landing Zone. During the Arnhem operation they were involved in the initial defense of the LZs, before fighting house to house leading mixed groups of infantrymen, engineers and medics. In so doing they suffered extensive losses from which the Regiment never fully recovered. This book tells their story in their own words from the moment they landed on Dutch soil through the fierce fighting all around the ever shrinking perimeter until the survivors of the GPR proudly marked the route out for the battered survivors of 1st Airborne Division as they escaped over the Rhine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*To War with a 4th Hussar: Fighting in Greece, North Africa & The Balkans*



  






*This vivid WWII memoir recounts the exploits of a 4th Queen’s Own Hussar through the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatre of combat.*

At the outbreak of the Second World War, Peter Crichton was quick to enlist and escape his journalistic job in London. The adventuresome young man transferred to the 4th Queen’s Own Hussars and soon found himself fighting a desperate and ill-fated rear-guard action in the mountains of Northern Greece. One of the few in his Regiment to be evacuated, Crichton went on to see combat in the battles of Alam Halfa and El Alamein. But he also found time to play polo and fall in love.

Crichton was later deployed to Yugoslavia where he was attached to Tito’s partisans, a guerilla resistance movement that fought their way North, island by island, hurrying the Germans’ withdrawal. After four and a half years’ absence, he returned to London on VE Day, 1945, grateful to be alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dragon's Teeth: The Chinese People's Liberation Army - Its History, Traditions, and Air Sea and Land Capability in the 21st Century*



  






*An in-depth look at the past, present, and future of China’s military.*

When Mao Zedong proclaimed the People’s Republic of China in 1949, China was a poor and wrecked society after years of continuous wars. For centuries, in fact, China had been seen as a sort of plunder-zone to be invaded, and then a backwater until the late 1980s—when domestic policy brought about monumental changes. The result is that China has grown to be the second largest economy in the world, and its military has grown proportionately.

Successive decades of economic growth have transformed China—in addition to the weapons revolution during the computer age—so that the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has become a modern fighting force. No longer having to rely on massed infantry attacks, it now features a formidable arsenal, including nuclear submarines, ICBMs, stealth fighters, and modern battle tanks. Perhaps ominously for other maritime powers, the Chinese have also focused on beyond-the-horizon missile technology, as well as antiaircraft systems, and have explored the possibilities of cyber-warfare.

What is today’s PLA really like? What are its traditions and histories, and how is it armed and equipped? How does it recruit and train? This book describes some of the lesser-known battles and wars the Chinese have undertaken and the development of their key weapons systems. The United States, having opened the door to drone warfare, has had an attentive audience for such technologies in Beijing. The last chapter provides thoughts on how the Chinese view matters of security. It is not yet known whether foreign powers can still enforce their territorial wills on China—but future attempts will meet an increased challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Anti-Aircraft Artillery in Combat, 1950–1972: Air Defence in the Jet Age *



  






*An in-depth look at the combat performance of ground-based air defenses during the Korean War, Vietnam War, Middle East conflicts, and other campaigns.*

Though anti-aircraft artillery was extensively used in combat in the First World War, it wasn’t until World War II that it came into prominence, shooting down more aircraft than any other weapon and seriously degrading the conduct of air operations. In the battle between the attackers and anti-aircraft artillery, the latter had the upper hand when the war ended.

The post-war years saw a decline in anti-aircraft artillery as peace prevailed, and the advent of the jet aircraft seemed to tilt the balance in favor of the aircraft as they flew faster and higher, seemingly beyond the reach of anti-aircraft artillery. It would take all the hi-tech equipment and the guile and cunning that anti-aircraft artillery could muster to try and reclaim pole position. It is that story, of the tug of war between the aircraft and artillery, that forms the narrative of this book—as it traces the history of combat employment of anti-aircraft artillery from the Korean War, in effect the first Jet Age war, to the War of Attrition between Arab states and Israel when the missiles came of age, sending the aircraft scurrying for cover.

Mandeep Singh’s book is the first attempt to look at the performance of anti-aircraft artillery, incorporating the views, analyses and experiences of Soviet, Arab and South Asian Armies through the major wars between 1950 and 1972.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*11/22/63: A Novel *



  








*One of the Ten Best Books of The New York Times Book Review
Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize
Soon to be a miniseries from Hulu starring James Franco

This enhanced ebook edition contains a 13-minute film, written and narrated by Stephen King and enhanced with historic footage from CBS News, that will take you back—as King’s novel does—to Kennedy era America.*

On November 22, 1963, three shots rang out in Dallas, President Kennedy died, and the world changed. What if you could change it back? Stephen King’s heart-stoppingly dramatic new novel is about a man who travels back in time to prevent the JFK assassination—a thousand page tour de force.

Following his massively successful novel _Under the Dome_, King sweeps readers back in time to another moment—a real life moment—when everything went wrong: the JFK assassination. And he introduces readers to a character who has the power to change the course of history.

Jake Epping is a thirty-five-year-old high school English teacher in Lisbon Falls, Maine, who makes extra money teaching adults in the GED program. He receives an essay from one of the students—a gruesome, harrowing first person story about the night 50 years ago when Harry Dunning’s father came home and killed his mother, his sister, and his brother with a hammer. Harry escaped with a smashed leg, as evidenced by his crooked walk.

Not much later, Jake’s friend Al, who runs the local diner, divulges a secret: his storeroom is a portal to 1958. He enlists Jake on an insane—and insanely _possible_—mission to try to prevent the Kennedy assassination. So begins Jake’s new life as George Amberson and his new world of Elvis and JFK, of big American cars and sock hops, of a troubled loner named Lee Harvey Oswald and a beautiful high school librarian named Sadie Dunhill, who becomes the love of Jake’s life – a life that transgresses all the normal rules of time.

A tribute to a simpler era and a devastating exercise in escalating suspense, _11/22/63_ is Stephen King at his epic best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Witch World: High Hallack Cycle: The Jargoon Pard, Zarsthor's Bane, The Crystal Gryphon, Gryphon in Glory, and Horn Crown *



  








*Science fiction meets sword and sorcery in these five novels by the legendary New York Times–bestselling author and “superb storyteller” (The New York Times).*

On a planet in a parallel universe where magic is a reality, these five high fantasy novels of the Witch World set on the western continent of High Hallack once again illustrate why prolific author Andre Norton was named a Grand Master by the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America.

_The Jargoon Pard: _When a strange traveler gifts young heir to the throne Kethan a belt of leopard skin embossed with a stone—a jargoon—carved in the shape of a predatory snow cat, he becomes possessed with its magical powers.

_Zarsthor’s Bane_: A once highborn Lady and her loyal feline join forces with a demented lord and his devoted squire to find the powerful and magical Zarsthor’s Bane—an object as wreathed in mystery and ancient lore as it is cloaked in peril.

_The Crystal Gryphon_: Cursed to walk on hooves instead of human feet, Kerovan seeks to claim his rightful place as Lord-heir. But first he and his beautiful wife, Joisan—separated by distance but linked in spirit—must unlock the secret powers held within the mystical crystal gryphon that adorns her neck.

_Gryphon in Glory_: The epic saga that began in _The Crystal Gryphon_ continues as Kerovan wanders the Waste in search of his true destiny. Guided by the powerful crystal gryphon, Joisan refuses to leave his side. For it will take both of their great wills to confront the horrors of the coming Darkness. _Gryphon in Glory_ was nominated for the Locus Award.

_Horn Crown_: The fascinating origin story of how humanity first came to the Witch World through a portal from another realm, bringing the people of Hallack to colonize the abandoned lands. But although the Elder People had gone, the Old Gods still existed to confound the new mortals beneath them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $.

*Red *



  








The old man hears them before he sees them, the three boys coming over the hill, disturbing the peace by the river where he's fishing. He smells gun oil too, too much oil on a brand-new shotgun. These aren't hunters, they're rich kids who don't care about the river and the fish and the old man.
Or his dog. Red is the name of the old man's dog, his best friend in the world. And when the boys shoot the dog—for nothing, for simple spite—he sees red, like a mist before his eyes. And before the whole thing is done there'll be more red. Red for blood...NOW A FILM BY LUCKY McKEE & Trygve Allister Diesen! Starring Brian Cox, Amanda Plummer, Robert Englund, Noel Fisher, Kyle Gallner, Shiloh Fernandez, and Kim Dickens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Noël Killing (A Provençal Mystery Book 8 ) *



  








*Christmastime in the south of France is as beautiful as ever, but when a shady local businessman drops dead in the middle of the festivities, Verlaque and Bonnet must solve the case while keeping the holiday spirit alive.

Provençal Mystery Series #8*

Antoine Verlaque, examining magistrate for the beautiful town of Aix-en-Provence, doesn't like Christmas. The decorations appear in the shops far too early, festive tourists swarm the streets, and his beloved Cours Mirabeau is lined with chalets selling what he regards as tacky trinkets. But his wife and partner Marine Bonnet is determined to make this a Christmas they can both enjoy, beginning with the carol sing at the Cathedral Saint Sauveur, a beautiful service in a packed church.

Just as the holiday cheer is in full swing, a man is poisoned, sending the community into a tailspin. The list of suspects, Verlaque and Bonnet quickly discover, almost fills the church itself, from the visiting vendors at the Christmas fair to the victim’s unhappy wife and his disgruntled business partner. In _A Noël Killing_, with the help of an ever-watchful young woman named France, the pair must solve the murder while the spirit of the season attempts to warm Verlaque’s stubborn heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Karen Kingsbury True Crime Novels: Final Vows, Deadly Pretender, The Snake and the Spider, Missy's Murder*



  






*Four chilling true crime novels by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author and former Los Angeles Times reporter.

Final Vows: Murder, Madness, and Twisted Justice in California*
When Carol Montecalvo began writing to a man in prison named Dan through a program at her church, she considered it her Christian duty. She had no idea it would lead to love and marriage—and her murder . . .

*Deadly Pretender:The Double Life of David Miller*
When a man’s dream job and beautiful family weren’t enough for him, he pretended to be an attorney, then a CIA agent. And he secretly married another woman. He juggled it all quite well—until the day his two wives found out about each other . . .

*The Snake and the Spider:Abduction and Murder in Daytona Beach*
A dream Spring Break vacation for two innocent, young men became every parent’s worst nightmare when they met two cold-blooded killers . . .

*Missy’s Murderassion, Betrayal, and Murder in Southern California*
Teenager Missy Avila was lured into the woods, beaten, tortured, and drowned. Missy’s best friend, Karen Severson, publicly vowed to find the killer and even moved in with Missy’s family to help. Three years later, a surprise witness exposed the murderers as Missy’s two best friends—one of whom was Karen . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Darkness, My Old Friend: A Novel (Jones Cooper Book 2) *



  








*New York Times bestseller

A Family Circle Top Book Pick

A Washington Life Top Book Pick

Lisa Unger returns to The Hollows in this "gripping psychological thriller" (Publishers Weekly) that uses the fears found in everyday life to keep readers up all night. "This is one book that will have you racing to the last page, only to have you wishing the ride wasn't over." (Michael Connelly, #1 New York Times bestselling author)*

After giving up his post at the Hollows Police Department, Jones Cooper is at loose ends. He is having trouble facing a horrible event from his past and finding a second act. He's in therapy. Then, on a brisk October morning, he has a visitor. Eloise Montgomery, the psychic who plays a key role in _Fragile,_ comes to him with predictions about his future, some of them dire.

Michael Holt, a young man who grew up in The Hollows, has returned looking for answers about his mother, who went missing many years earlier. He has hired local PI Ray Muldune and psychic Eloise Montgomery to help him solve the mystery that has haunted him. What he finds might be his undoing. 

Fifteen-year-old Willow Graves is exiled to The Hollows from Manhattan when six months earlier she moved to the quiet town with her novelist mother after a bitter divorce. Willow is acting out, spending time with kids that bring out the worst in her. And when things get hard, she has a tendency to run away--a predilection that might lead her to dark places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Thousand Faces of Night*



  








*A man out for himself is pulled into a fight for something more in this thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Sean Dillon novels.*

Hugh Marlowe is a man with a plan. After spending five long years in prison thanks to partners who left him in the lurch with some stolen loot, he’s getting out—and he’s going to get his money. But his former friends want it too. And that means Marlowe must go on the run.

The small village of Litton seems like the perfect spot to lay low. And working for a local farm collective is the perfect job to hide his true identity. But trouble finds Marlowe anyway when his employer comes under pressure from a local big shot who doesn’t appreciate competition of any kind—and is willing to burn out whoever stands against him.

Desperate to keep his head down, but unable to stay out of a fight to help those who have become his new family, Marlowe is going to have to take on all comers—both old and new—if he ever hopes to be truly free.

Before _The Eagle Has Landed_ took flight, Jack Higgins was spinning tales of violence and betrayal, loyalty and love, and battles big and small in his ascent to becoming the preeminent architect of the modern thriller. _The Thousand Faces of Night_ is one of his early tales of suspense, and a sign of the outstanding talent that continues today with _Rain on the Dead_, _The Midnight Bell_, and countless other bestsellers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gray Matter (Thomas Prescott Book 2)*



  








*Thomas Prescott returns in a smoldering thriller of murder, treachery, and revenge.*
His love life in shambles, retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott returns to Seattle, the very place he fled from after his parents' deaths nearly a decade earlier. Just as Prescott is getting settled in, he sees a body floating in the private cove behind his boyhood home. It’s a woman. But not just any woman. It’s Ellen Gray—the governor of Washington—who has been missing for the past six weeks. 
The lead suspect in the governor’s murder is her husband, famed defense attorney, Adam Gray. But unlike the Seattle Police Department—where Thomas was fired from several years earlier—Prescott has his doubts about Adam’s guilt. Ignoring direct orders to stay away from the case, Prescott soon finds himself drawn into the heart of the investigation. 
Working side-by-side with SPD detective, Erica Frost, Prescott uncovers a sophisticated conspiracy linked to a new breed of killer. In his pursuit to catch a madman, Prescott’s investigation will take him from the state capital to the snow-covered peaks of the North Cascades and for the first time in his career, Thomas finds himself both the hunter...and the hunted.
*The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab Gray Matter and get started today.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lucifer Genome: A Conspiracy Thriller*



  








*A stolen relic...
The world's oldest human molecule...
DNArmaggedon.*

*Someone with too much money and lots of guns has heisted the most precious genetic matter on Earth.*

Former Defense Intelligence agent *Cas Fielding* has been surfing away his penurious retirement years on the waves of Malibu. But his rum-hazed hibernation is disrupted when an old associate in the spook business corners him with an assignment.

Islam’s most revered relic--*the Black Stone of Kaaba*--has disappeared from Mecca.

The mission is best suited for the insane or suicidal, but Fielding--an old Army Ranger who is the only Westerner alive to have infiltrated the radical Bedouin tribes--accepts the task of trying to recover the Stone before the Saudi royal family can be disgraced and toppled for losing it.

In need of some intellectual firepower, he hooks up with *Dr. Marly McKinney*, a sultry but difficult Ivy League expert on meteorites. They descend into the global underground meteorite market, only to find themselves trapped between a holy rock and an Apocalyptic hard place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Humble Pi: When Math Goes Wrong in the Real World *



  








*#1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

AN ADAM SAVAGE BOOK CLUB PICK

The book-length answer to anyone who ever put their hand up in math class and asked, “When am I ever going to use this in the real world?” 

“Fun, informative, and relentlessly entertaining, Humble Pi is a charming and very readable guide to some of humanity's all-time greatest miscalculations—that also gives you permission to feel a little better about some of your own mistakes.” —Ryan North, author of How to Invent Everything *

Our whole world is built on math, from the code running a website to the equations enabling the design of skyscrapers and bridges. Most of the time this math works quietly behind the scenes . . . until it doesn’t. All sorts of seemingly innocuous mathematical mistakes can have significant consequences.

Math is easy to ignore until a misplaced decimal point upends the stock market, a unit conversion error causes a plane to crash, or someone divides by zero and stalls a battleship in the middle of the ocean.

Exploring and explaining a litany of glitches, near misses, and mathematical mishaps involving the internet, big data, elections, street signs, lotteries, the Roman Empire, and an Olympic team, Matt Parker uncovers the bizarre ways math trips us up, and what this reveals about its essential place in our world. Getting it wrong has never been more fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*October: The Story of the Russian Revolution *



  








*Multi-award-winning author China Miéville captures the drama of the Russian Revolution in this “engaging retelling of the events that rocked the foundations of the twentieth century” (Village Voice)*

In February of 1917 Russia was a backwards, autocratic monarchy, mired in an unpopular war; by October, after not one but two revolutions, it had become the world’s first workers’ state, straining to be at the vanguard of global revolution. How did this unimaginable transformation take place?

In a panoramic sweep, stretching from St. Petersburg and Moscow to the remotest villages of a sprawling empire, Miéville uncovers the catastrophes, intrigues and inspirations of 1917, in all their passion, drama and strangeness. Intervening in long-standing historical debates, but told with the reader new to the topic especially in mind, here is a breathtaking story of humanity at its greatest and most desperate; of a turning point for civilization that still resonates loudly today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Flying Start: A Fighter Pilot's War*



  








*“A personal and vivid view of the Royal Air Force’s (RAF) engagement of the Luftwaffe in World War II . . . Exciting, valuable, and good reading.” —Library Journal*

This is the autobiography of Group Captain Sir Hugh Dundas CBE, DSO, DFC, who was one of the most distinguished fighter pilots of World War II. He writes of his wartime experiences, and particularly of his period as Squadron Leader and Wing Commander and his involvement in the Battle of Britain.

*“It was a stirring life of comradeship and high adventure but with death ever-present, riding on the wings of these knights of the sky. Dundas captures the atmosphere of those days and the feelings and fears of the men who flew in combat. The world should never forget what the RAF did and it is good that books such as this are being republished to a new generation of readers who never lived through the days of Hugh Dundas.” —Yorkshire Gazette and Herald*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ernie Pyle in England*



  







Ernie Pyle was one of America's most popular newspaper columnists. Late in 1940, he went to England to observe and write about the Blitz. Pyle wrote about daily life and the scenes and people he encountered. His columns from December 1940 to March 1941 were compiled in this volume.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*X, Y & Z: The Real Story of How Enigma Was Broken *



  








*It’s common knowledge that the Enigma cipher was broken at Bletchley Park, but less is known of the background: an exhilarating spy story of secret documents smuggled across borders, hair-raising escapes, Gestapo interrogations and betrayals.*

At the heart of it is the decisive role of Polish mathematicians and French spymasters who helped Britain’s codebreakers change the course of the Second World War. X, Y & Z is the real story of how Enigma was broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hound of the Baskervilles Annotated *



  







The rich landowner Sir Charles Baskerville is found dead in the park of his manor surrounded by the grim moor of Dartmoor, in the county of Devon. His death seems to have been caused by a heart attack, but the victim's best friend, Dr. Mortimer, is convinced that the strike was due to a supernatural creature, which haunts the moor in the shape of an enormous hound, with blazing eyes and jaws. In order to protect Baskerville's heir, Sir Henry, who's arriving to London from Canada, Dr. Mortimer asks for Sherlock Holmes' help, telling him also of the so-called Baskervilles' curse, according to which a monstrous hound has been haunting and killing the family males for centuries, in revenge for the misdeeds of one Sir Hugo Baskerville, who lived at the time of Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Christmas Carol Annotated*



  







In his Ghostly little book, Charles Dickens invents the modern concept of Christmas Spirit and offers one of the world’s most adapted and imitated stories. We know Ebenezer Scrooge, Tiny Tim, and the Ghosts of Christmas Past, Present, and Future, not only as fictional characters, but also as icons of the true meaning of Christmas in a world still plagued with avarice and cynicism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Alice's Adventures in Wonderland Annotated *



  







Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (commonly shortened to Alice in Wonderland) is an 1865 novel by English author Lewis Carroll (the pseudonym of Charles Dodgson). It tells of a young girl named Alice, who falls through a rabbit hole into a subterranean fantasy world populated by peculiar, anthropomorphic creatures. It is considered to be one of the best examples of the literary nonsense genre. The tale plays with logic, giving the story lasting popularity with adults as well as with children


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Moll Flanders Annotated *



  







The Fortunes and Misfortunes of the Famous Moll Flanders (commonly known as simply Moll Flanders ) is a novel written by Daniel Defoe in 1722.Defoe wrote this after his work as a journalist and pamphleteer. By 1722, Defoe had become recognized as a novelist, with the success of Robinson Crusoe in 1719. His political work was tapering off at this point, due to the fall of both Whig and Tory party leaders with whom he had been associated Robert Walpole was beginning his rise, and Defoe was never fully at home with the Walpole group. Defoe's Whig views are nevertheless evident in the story of Moll, and the novel's full title gives some insight into this and the outline of the plot


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ghostly Grounds: Death and Brunch (A Canine Casper Cozy Mystery—Book 2) *



  








THE GHOSTLY GROUNDS: DEATH AND BRUNCH is Book #2 in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Sophie Love, author of The Inn at Sunset Harbor series, a #1 Bestseller with over 200 five-star reviews!

Marie Fortune, 39, a successful dog groomer in Boston, leaves the stressful life behind and heads to a small town in coastal Maine to create a new life. She remains intent on renovating the old, historic house her great-aunt left her and giving it a new life as a B&B. Yet there was one thing she couldn’t plan for: the house is haunted. Two things, actually: her great-aunt also left her a dog—and he is far from a typical dog.

*Other B&B owners have heard of Marie’s ability to expel ghosts, and she finds herself, to her own surprise, in demand for her “services” from neighboring towns. It seems there are many B&Bs that need to have their ghosts cleansed. With her B&B failing, Marie, her trusted dog as her sidekick, has nothing to lose.

But when she arrives to her first client—and someone unexpectedly dies—Marie realizes she may be in for more than she bargained for. Once again, she may have to solve the crime to save her own future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Best American Mystery Stories 2020 *



  








*A collection of the year’s best mystery short fiction selected by New York Times best-selling and Edgar Award–winning author C. J. Box.*

C. J. Box , #1 _New York Times_ best-selling author of the hugely popular Joe Pickett series, selects the best short mystery and crime fiction of the year in this annual “treat for crime-fiction fans” (_Library Journal_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl in Cabin 13 (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 1)*



  







*Knock…Knock…
When Emma finds a dead body on her porch with her name written on the dead man's hand she uncovers a sinister clue to the mystery that has haunted her since childhood.*

FBI agent Emma Griffin is sent undercover to the small sleepy town of Feathered Nest to uncover the truth behind the strings of disappearances that has left the town terrified.
To Emma there is nothing that can lay buried forever. Even though her own childhood has been plagued by deaths and disappearances.
Her mother’s death, her father’s disappearance, and her boyfriend’s disappearance. The only cases that she hasn’t solved.
Her obsession with finding out the truth behind her past was what led her to join the FBI.

Now, she must face what may be her biggest case. In Cabin 13 there lies an uneasy feeling. The feeling of her movements being watched.
When a knock on her door revealed a body on her porch and her name written on a piece of paper in the dead man’s hand. Suddenly her worlds collide.
With the past still haunting her, Emma must fight past her own demons to stop the body count from rising.
The woods have secrets. And this idyllic town has dark and murderous ones.
Either she reveals them or risk them claiming her too.

In Feathered Nest, nothing is what it seems.
The Girl in Cabin 13 is about to find out that the dead may have secrets of their own.

_The Girl in Cabin 13 is the first book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl That Vanished (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 2) *



  








*Ring…Ring…*

One call from her past was all it took to change everything.

A ten-year-old girl has vanished on her way home from camp.
And things took a turn for the worse when another child, a child that Emma knows, goes missing.

Disappearances, death, and tragedies have followed Emma Griffin throughout her childhood.
Her obsession with finding out the truth behind her past was what led her to join the FBI.

It’s been months since the horror of Feather Nest.
After the shocking revelation of the last case, FBI agent Emma Griffin decides to take a much-needed vacation.
But a phone call from Sheriff Sam Johnson, a man from her past, completely derails her plans.
A young girl has disappeared, and another child has gone missing.
With the number count slowly climbing.
Emma must now put her plans on hold, go back to her hometown and face some ghosts from her past.
When a mysterious package appears on her birthday.
Emma can’t shake the feeling that someone is monitoring her every movement.
Someone is getting too close for comfort.
The question is who?

In the close-knit town of Sherwood, the truth is never as it seems.

_The Girl that Vanished is the second book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl in the Manor (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 3)*



  








*The sound of a blood curdling scream echoed through the manor.
Her pleas ignored, her screams unheard. Tomorrow would not come for Everly Zara…*
What does the death of a young child, and the sudden death of the girl in the manor have in common?
Was it simply just a coincidence, or is there something far more disturbing than anyone could ever imagine?

Everly Zara, a beautiful young woman, is found dead in the bedroom of the manor.
The news is shocking and disturbing to everyone who knows her.
But the heartbreaking death of a beautiful young woman may not be as straightforward as everyone thought.

The further Emma dives into the case, the more she realizes, everything is not as it seems.
As secrets from Everly's past rise to the surface and the shocking nature of it discovered.
Emma must unravel the truth before she becomes a victim herself. In the close-knit town of Sherwood, something or someone is coming for Emma Griffin.
With her past constantly haunting her, and the disturbing nature of this mystery. Nothing is what it seems, yet everything feels so familiar.
Emma is left to wonder if she is really losing her mind.

How deep down the rabbit hole will Emma go to find out the truth of her past?
How far will she go to find out the truth behind Everly Zara's death?
One thing's for certain, Emma's entire world will be forever changed once the truth is revealed.

_The Girl in the Manor is the third book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone._

*Inspired by many true and cruel events. All characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bitter Harvest: A Womans Fury A Mothers Sacrifice*



  






*This New York Times bestseller and shocking “tour de force from America’s best true crime writer” (Kirkus Reviews)—which formed the basis for the Lifetime movie event A House on Fire—follows a woman whose seemingly perfect life hides a destructive madness.*

In this harrowing _New York Times_ bestseller, Ann Rule is at her masterful best as she winnows horrific truths from the ashes of what seemed like paradise in Prairie Village, Kansas. Rule probes the case of Debora Green, a doctor and a loving mother who seemed to epitomize the dreams of the American heartland. A small-town girl with a genius IQ, she achieved an enviable life: her own medical practice, a handsome physician husband, three perfect children, and an opulent home in an exclusive Kansas City suburb. But when a raging fire destroyed that home and took two lives, the trail of clues led investigators to a stunning conclusion. Piece by piece, Ann Rule digs beneath this placid Midwestern facade to unveil a disturbing portrait of strangely troubled marriages, infidelity, desperation, suicide, and escalating acts of revenge that forever changed dozens of lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Secret Place (Dublin Murder Squad, Book 5) *



  








*Read the New York Times bestseller by Tana French, author of the forthcoming novel The Searcher and “the most important crime novelist to emerge in the past 10 years” (The Washington Post).*

A year ago a boy was found murdered at a girlsʼ boarding school, and the case was never solved. Detective Stephen Moran has been waiting for his chance to join Dublin’s Murder Squad when sixteen-year-old Holly Mackey arrives in his office with a photo of the boy with the caption: “I KNOW WHO KILLED HIM.” Stephen joins with Detective Antoinette Conway to reopen the case—beneath the watchful eye of Holly’s father, fellow detective Frank Mackey. With the clues leading back to Holly’s close-knit group of friends, to their rival clique, and to the tangle of relationships that bound them all to the murdered boy, the private underworld of teenage girls turns out to be more mysterious and more dangerous than the detectives imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Chestnut Man: A Novel *



  








*NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES
If you find one, he's already found you ....
From the creator of The Killing, “a full-throttle thriller in the tradition of classic Stieg Larsson” (A.J. Finn, author of The Woman in the Window).*
Winner of the Barry Award for Best First Mystery/Crime Novel * A _New York Times Book Review_ Best Book of the Year
A psychopath is terrorizing Copenhagen.
His calling card is a “chestnut man”—a handmade doll made of matchsticks and two chestnuts—which he leaves at each bloody crime scene.
Examining the dolls, forensics makes a shocking discovery—a fingerprint belonging to a young girl, a government minister’s daughter who had been kidnapped and murdered a year ago.
A tragic coincidence—or something more twisted?
To save innocent lives, a pair of detectives must put aside their differences to piece together the Chestnut Man’s gruesome clues.
Because it’s clear that the madman is on a mission that is far from over.
And no one is safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Turned (Zander Varga, Vampire Detective, Book #1) *



  








** FROM USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY **

Zander has relived his wife’s death at the hands of vampires every day for almost three hundred years, his perfect memory a curse of becoming one of The Turned—infecting him their final heinous act after her murder.

Nineteen year-old Sydney Winter knows Zander’s secret, a secret preserved by the women in her family for four generations. But with her mother in a coma, she’s thrust into the front lines, ahead of her time, to fight side-by-side with Zander.

And she wouldn’t change a thing.

She loves the excitement, she loves the danger.

And she loves Zander.

But it’s a love that will have to go unrequited, because Zander has only one thing on his mind. And it’s been the same thing for over two hundred years.

Revenge.

But today, revenge will have to wait, because Zander Varga, Private Detective, has a new case. A woman’s husband is missing. The police aren’t interested. But Zander is. Something doesn’t smell right, and he’s determined to find out why.

From USA Today bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy comes The Turned, a terrifying story that in true Kennedy fashion takes a completely new twist on the origin of vampires, tying it directly to a well-known moment in history. Told from the perspective of Zander Varga and his assistant, Sydney Winter, The Turned is loaded with action, humor, terror and a centuries long love that must eventually be let go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Have Something to Tell You: The most thought-provoking, captivating fiction novel of 2021*



  








*Don’t miss the captivating new book from the internationally bestselling author Susan Lewis!*
High-flying lawyer Jessica Wells has it all. A successful career, loving husband Tom and a family she adores. But one case – and one client – will put all that at risk.
Edward Blake. An ordinary life turned upside down – or a man who quietly watched television while his wife was murdered upstairs? With more questions than answers and a case too knotted to unravel, Jessica suspects he’s protecting someone…
Then she comes home one day and her husband utters the words no one ever wants to hear. Sit down… because I've got something to tell you….
*Now Jessica must fight not only for the man she defends, but for the man she thought she trusted with her life – her husband.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Side of the Street (Simon Vaughn Book 1) *



  








*A British agent goes behind bars to trap an elusive enemy in this thriller from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Eagle Has Landed.*

As an experienced operative of the British Intelligence organization known as “The Bureau,” Paul Chavasse is used to working behind enemy lines. So when he’s approached with a mission that will land him in prison, he’s certain it will be an easy stretch.

He’s wrong.

For some time, a clandestine organization headed by an enigmatic leader called the Baron has been breaking prisoners out of confinement with military precision, only to disappear into the darkness once again. The next convict to be freed is most likely Harry Youngblood, a disgruntled associate of the Baron’s who could be the key to the case.

All Chavasse has to do is get in good with Youngblood, tag along when his boss busts him out, and unmask the Baron. Then all he has to do is stay alive . . .

With millions of fans and dozens of bestsellers including the series featuring Liam Devlin and Sean Dillon, Jack Higgins is truly one of the original masters of the international thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Broken: A Novel (Will Trent Book 4)*



  








*NEW YORK TIMES* *BESTSELLER • Features a new introduction on the origins of the Will Trent novels and Broken’s place in the series*

Karin Slaughter’s internationally bestselling novels are as notable for their vivid portraits of lives shadowed by loss and heartbreak as they are for their dramatic criminal investigations. _Broken_ features the return of her most compelling characters and introduces memorable new ones in a tale of corruption, murder, and confrontation that will leave more than one life . . . 

When Special Agent Will Trent arrives in Grant County, he finds a police department determined to protect its own and far too many unanswered questions about a prisoner’s death. He doesn’t understand why Officer Lena Adams is hiding secrets from him. He doesn’t understand her role in the death of Grant County’s popular police chief. He doesn’t understand why that man’s widow, Dr. Sara Linton, needs him now more than ever to help her crack this case.

While the police force investigates the murder of a young woman pulled from a frigid lake, Trent investigates the police force, putting pressure on Adams just when she’s already about to crack. Caught between two complicated and determined women, trying to understand Linton’s passionate distrust of Adams, the facts surrounding Chief Tolliver’s death, and the complexities of this insular town, Trent will unleash a case filled with explosive secrets—and encounter a thin blue line that could be murderous if crossed.

Spellbinding and keenly paced, _Broken_ is Karin Slaughter at her best. Here is an unforgettable story of raw emotions, dangerous assumptions, the deadly and layered game of betrayal, and a man’s determination to expose the most painful of human truths—no matter how deeply they’re hidden . . . or how devastating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler *



  








*“The best single volume available on the torturous life and savage reign of Adolf Hitler.” —Time*

A bestseller in its original German edition and subsequently translated into more than a dozen languages, Joachim Fest’s _Hitler_ has become a classic portrait of a man, a nation, and an era.

Fest tells and interprets the extraordinary story of a man’s and nation’s rise from impotence to absolute power, as Germany and Hitler, from shared premises, entered into their covenant. He shows Hitler exploiting the resentments of the shaken, post–World War I social order and seeing through all that was hollow behind the appearance of power, at home and abroad. Fest reveals the singularly penetrating politician, hypnotizing Germans and outsiders alike with the scope of his projects and the theatricality of their presentation. Perhaps most importantly, he also brilliantly uncovers the destructive personality that aimed for and achieved devastation on an unprecedented scale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The American Home Front, 1941–1942*



  








*A New York Times bestseller: This portrait of the United States at the beginning of World War II is “an unexpected and welcome discovery in a time capsule” (The Washington Post).*

In nearly three thousand BBC broadcasts over fifty-eight years, Alistair Cooke reported on America, illuminating our country for a global audience. Shortly before he passed away, a long-forgotten manuscript resurfaced in a closet in his New York apartment. It was a travelogue of America during the early days of World War II that had sat there for sixty years.

Published to stellar reviews, Cooke’s _The American Home Front_ is a “valentine to his adopted country by someone who loved it as well as anyone and knew it better than most” (_The Plain Dealer_). A portrait frozen in time, the book offers a charming look at the era as it journeys through small towns, big cities, and the American landscape as they once were. _The American Home Front_ is also a brilliant piece of reportage, a historical gem that “affirms Cooke’s enduring place as a great twentieth-century reporter” (_American Heritage_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Ditch: Britain's Secret Resistance and the Nazi Invasion Plans *



  








Novelists, historians, and theorists have often toyed with the question: what would have happened if the Germans had occupied Britain in 1940? Based on years of persistent detective work, _The Last Ditch_ investigates the German plans and the countermeasures undertaken through the specially formed British Resistance Organization. The very existence of this Resistance movement remained a secret for more than two decades until the silence was finally broken by Lampe. Few would have escaped oppression and inevitable gruesome consequences would have followed. There was to be mass deportation; wholesale appropriations of the country’s agricultural, mineral, and industrial produce; and widespread arrests, as revealed in the notorious Gestapo Arrest List—reprinted here in full.

Lampe captures the mood of the post-Dunkirk period, setting the tone and immersing the reader in the challenging physical and psychological environment of those critical weeks and months. Although they never went into action, the Resistance was ready and waiting: the last ditch of Britain’s defense. So successful was their organization that they became the model for the Resistance and underground movements that were to arise all over occupied Europe. Included within are chilling interviews with key players that modern works cannot duplicate. In telling their story, Lampe relates one of the best-kept secrets of World War II and presents insight into what might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twenty Million Tons Under the Sea: The Daring Capture of the U-505*



  








*“The only thing that really frightened me during the war was the U-boat peril. . . .” — Winston Churchill*

German U-Boats were causing havoc for the Allied fleets across the oceans of the world.

The Battle of the Atlantic had been ongoing since the beginning of the war and the Royal Navy, United States Navy and Allied merchant shipping were taking heavy casualties against these underwater terrors.

The U-505 had been launched on 25 May 1941.

Over the next three years she went on to sink a total of eight ships.

But the upper hand that once had been held by U-Boats was beginning to weaken and tide began to turn in favor of the Allied navies.

Daniel Gallery, in his brilliant memoir, explains how he led Task Group 21.12 in the battle against the U-Boat threat.

Commanding the USS _Guadalcanal_ he led his crew to sink three of these menacing submarines, but his greatest achievement was to capture the U-505 off the coast of Africa.

He was the first American officer to capture an enemy warship since the War of 1812, and this victory gave the United States Navy not only a great victory but also the codebooks, Enigma machine and other secret materials found on board that critically assisted the Allied codebreakers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Kennedy Heirs: John, Caroline, and the New Generation - A Legacy of Tragedy and Triumph*



  








*From New York Times bestselling author J. Randy Taraborrelli comes The Kennedy Heirs, his most revealing Kennedy book yet.*

A unique burden was inherited by the children of President John Fitzgerald Kennedy and his celebrated siblings, Senators Robert and Ted Kennedy. Raised in a world of enormous privilege against the backdrop of American history, this third generation of Kennedys often veered between towering accomplishment and devastating defeat. In his revelatory new book, acclaimed Kennedy historian J. Randy Taraborrelli draws back the curtain on the next generation of America’s most famous family.

John Kennedy, Jr.’s life in the public eye is explored, following the Kennedy scion as he faced the challenges posed by marrying his great love, Carolyn Bessette. Riveting new details are shared about the couple’s tragic demise—and why Ethel Kennedy advised Carolyn not to take the trip that would ultimately end her life. John’s sister, Caroline Kennedy, had her own complicated relationships, including a marriage to Ed Schlossberg that surprised her mother, Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, and an unexpected bond with her mother-in-law, Mae Schlossberg.

Additional stories, many shared here for the first time, illuminate the rest of the Kennedy dynasty: Kara Kennedy, Ted’s daughter, and her valiant battle against lung cancer; how Ted’s wife, Vicki, introduced a new era of feminism to the Kennedy family; the lifelong struggles with addiction faced by Bobby Kennedy Jr. and Patrick Kennedy; the unexpected way pop star Taylor Swift helped Conor Kennedy heal after the death of his mother, Bobby’s wife Mary; and Congressman Joe Kennedy III’s rise to prominence. At the center of it all is the family’s indomitable matriarch, Ethel Kennedy—a formidable presence with her maddening eccentricities and inspiring courage.

Based on hundreds of exclusive first-hand interviews and cultivated over twenty years of research—including numerous Oral Histories from the JFK Library and the Edward M. Kennedy Institute—_The Kennedy Heirs _is an epic drama of ambition, scandal, pride and power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*SBS In World War Two: The Dramatic Story of the Original Special Boat Squadron*



  








*The dramatic story of the original special boat section of the army commandos

1982*

During the Falklands War, a small, secret band of Royal Marine Commandos of the Special Boat Squadron carried out vital reconnaissance missions for the Task Force.

The original Special Boat Section played an equally crucial role during the Second World War-specializing in beach reconnaissance, railway and ship sabotage, enemy deception, the ferrying of secret agents and stores, and close support of ground forces.

_SBS In World War Two_ is the remarkable and dramatic story of the brave men who manned the frail canoes of the SBS on raids from France to Borneo.

Written by the young brother of Roger Courtney, who founded the Special Boat Squadron in July 1940, this account provides an in depth history of the special forces unit of the Naval Service during the 20th century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Another Fuggin' War Story: A Combat Medic’s Truth of the Vietnam War*



  








This story is written by a lifelong pothead. Me. Most of it is probably true, if not a little exaggerated. So, if there's any question on the veracity of my tale, I'll refer to you elsewhere because only those who were there know the truth.

What I can tell you is how overwhelming it is to have someone's life in my hands while secretly wondering what the hell to do next. But here I am, everyone looking for me to save them. No matter, I'll keep my guys alive if it's the last thing I do. Then, when it's over, I'll undoubtedly find some trouble to get into because life's too short not to have a little fun.

The waiting joint is my reward, promising great ideas to keep me busy. If only they didn't backfire so spectacularly - like the time I took on the rat infestation with C4 and an ammo can, when I caused myself to be whipped by a 100-foot tree, or the time I blew up half of the encampment. Now all I have to do is stay out of my C.O.'s line of sight, which is not as easy a task as you might think.

*“This is not a traditional war story, but instead a journey of a young man coming of age in a war-torn country. From the moments of crisis where he shows his true grit to save a life, to the trouble he gets into daily, you won’t be bored. And it’s all true.” - P. B. Lee, Spec. 4*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Primal Link 3: A Military Space Opera*



  








*What started as a mission gone wrong changed the way we understand the universe.*

Now, our team of Marines will stop at nothing to see evil put down. The Earther government has battle cruisers inbound, and new allies are just around the corner.

Will they arrive in time, and when a series of dragon ships open a portal to a greater evil, will they be enough?

Only through grit and determination will these Marines be able to answer that question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Yestertime: A Novel of Time Travel*



  








*"I'm going to die a hundred years before I was born..."*

The handwritten note was in a dusty trunk that sat in a cave untouched for 150 years. What did the words mean? When journalist Ray Burton finds the trunk near the Arizona ghost town of Hollow Rock, his life changes in an instant.

_Something in the trunk shouldn't be there._

This begins a dangerous journey of discovery bordering on the impossible. A discovery that will affect the past, the present, and the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Stalin's War: Volume One: The World in Flames Trilogy*



  








NEWLY REVISED AND PROFESSIONALLY EDITED
Stalin's War is the first installment of the World in Flames Trilogy and tells the realistic story of a powerful and compelling series of events that could have led the two most powerful nations in world history to come to blows in war-torn Europe.

This alternative history tells the story of the great leaders of the day, Churchill, FDR, Stalin, Truman, Eisenhower, Zhukov, and numerous other historical figures, as well as, a cast of characters from courageous Polish Freedom Fighters engaged in a near hopeless bid for survival to former Nazi SS officers desperate and willing to do anything to ignite a conflict between the two emerging superpowers to save the Fatherland.

But at the heart of this story lies one man's obsessions, paranoia, and desire to dominate the globe...Josef Stalin...the most powerful man on the planet with the largest army in the history of man sees treachery everywhere, yet he misses the one true threat to all of his plans and in one moment of pure terror everything he had long planned nearly comes to an end...leading him to make a momentous decision to crush the Motherland's enemies without mercy once and for all.

This fast paced thriller takes readers from the rubble of Berlin to politics in the White House and Kremlin, and ultimately to fields of battle as two great armies move towards an inevitable clash of arms that will determine not only the fate of Europe, but perhaps freedom itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Staggering Europa: Book 6 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Series*



  






The year is 1945.

Stalemate is about to be broken in the war for the World's supremacy. The Allies are on the move everywhere to attack the Third Reich. War will soon be brought to Italy itself, and the Russians are on course to liberate their destroyed capital city, Moscow. The battle for the skies, dominated by Germany with its incredible ME-262 jets, is about to notch up another level with the soon-to-appear Allied Meteor jet fighters.

Everything seems like it's going to fall apart for the Axis. And yet… Goering and the Nazi leadership are not about to contemplate any surrender. New weapons, new research projects, and mighty armies give them some hope for final victory. The Allies will need to fight their way thru all the way to Berlin and smash every ounce of german power before the Reich accepts to lay down its weapons.

In the Pacific, the Japanese are in complete disarray, after their major defeat and the death of their leading strategic mind, Grand Admiral Yamamoto, during the Battle of New Britain. The USA will still need to fight a very long and bloody campaign to win back the territory that Tokyo and its fanatical armies have no intention of relinquishing without a major brawl.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Remembering Whitney: My Story of Love, Loss, and the Night the Music Stopped *



  








The definitive account of Whitney Houston’s astonishing life, ground-breaking career, and tragic death — complete with never-before-seen photographs — from the only one who truly knows the story behind the headlines: her mother, Cissy Houston.
Cissy has said little publicly about Whitney’s heart-breaking death. Now, for the first time, she opens up and shares the unbelievable story of her daughter’s life, as well as her own, and addresses Whitney’s brightest and darkest moments.
A legendary Grammy Award–winning gospel singer in her own right, Cissy Houston shows how the lessons from her own musical journey helped to shape Whitney’s career — from teaching Whitney to use her voice, to keeping her level-headed throughout her meteoric rise to fame.
With candor and respect, she sets the record straight about Whitney, exploring both her turbulent marriage and her misunderstood struggles with drug abuse. Cissy goes behind the tabloid headlines to show fans around the world the true, human side of a strong, successful — yet flawed — musical icon who died much too young.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hill Women: Finding Family and a Way Forward in the Appalachian Mountains *



  








*After rising from poverty to earn two Ivy League degrees, an Appalachian lawyer pays tribute to the strong “hill women” who raised and inspired her, and whose values have the potential to rejuvenate a struggling region.

“Destined to be compared to Hillbilly Elegy and Educated.”—BookPage (starred review)
“Poverty is enmeshed with pride in these stories of survival.”—Associated Press*

Nestled in the Appalachian mountains, Owsley County is one of the poorest counties in both Kentucky and the country. Buildings are crumbling and fields sit vacant, as tobacco farming and coal mining decline. But strong women are finding creative ways to subsist in their hollers in the hills.

Cassie Chambers grew up in these hollers and, through the women who raised her, she traces her own path out of and back into the Kentucky mountains. Chambers’s Granny was a child bride who rose before dawn every morning to raise seven children. Despite her poverty, she wouldn’t hesitate to give the last bite of pie or vegetables from her garden to a struggling neighbor. Her two daughters took very different paths: strong-willed Ruth—the hardest-working tobacco farmer in the county—stayed on the family farm, while spirited Wilma—the sixth child—became the first in the family to graduate from high school, then moved an hour away for college. Married at nineteen and pregnant with Cassie a few months later, Wilma beat the odds to finish school. She raised her daughter to think she could move mountains, like the ones that kept her safe but also isolated her from the larger world.

Cassie would spend much of her childhood with Granny and Ruth in the hills of Owsley County, both while Wilma was in college and after. With her “hill women” values guiding her, Cassie went on to graduate from Harvard Law. But while the Ivy League gave her knowledge and opportunities, its privileged world felt far from her reality, and she moved back home to help her fellow rural Kentucky women by providing free legal services.

Appalachian women face issues that are all too common: domestic violence, the opioid crisis, a world that seems more divided by the day. But they are also community leaders, keeping their towns together in the face of a system that continually fails them. With nuance and heart, Chambers uses these women’s stories paired with her own journey to break down the myth of the hillbilly and illuminate a region whose poor communities, especially women, can lead it into the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Royal: A Novel *



  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this spellbinding tale from Danielle Steel, a princess is sent away to safety during World War II, where she falls in love, and is lost forever.*

As the war rages on in the summer of 1943, causing massive destruction and widespread fear, the King and Queen choose to quietly send their youngest daughter, Princess Charlotte, to live with a trusted noble family in the country. Despite her fiery, headstrong nature, the princess’s fragile health poses far too great a risk for her to remain in war-torn London.

Third in line for the throne, seventeen year-old Charlotte reluctantly uses an alias upon her arrival in Yorkshire, her two guardians the only keepers of her true identity. In time, she settles comfortably into a life out of the spotlight, befriending a young evacuee and training with her cherished horse. But no one predicts that in the coming months she will fall deeply in love with her protectors’ son.

She longs for a normal life. Far from her parents, a tragic turn of events leaves an infant orphaned. Alone in the world, that child will be raised in the most humble circumstances by a modest stable manager and his wife. No one, not even she, knows of her lineage. But when a stack of hidden letters comes to light, a secret kept for nearly two decades finally surfaces, and a long lost princess emerges.

A fascinating story of family and royalty, and an unforgettable portrait of an extraordinary young woman and the man who brings her home, _Royal_ is an exhilarating work from America’s most beloved storyteller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Kitty Couture Mysteries: Omnibus Collection: Books 1-4 (A Kitty Couture Mystery) *



  








*Fans of Rita Mae Brown and Miranda James will delight in this four-book cozy mystery series perfect for cat lovers and mystery devotees*

Opening Furry Godmother, pet boutique and organic treat bakery, is Lacy Marie Crocker’s dream come true, but her life and business in the opulent New Orleans Garden District turns out to be more tumultuous than tame. Caught in one cat-and-mouse murder investigation after another, Lacy adds sleuthing to her list of qualifications—right after Shih Tzu tutu making.

This special omnibus collection includes all four Kitty Couture mysteries_:_

*Cat Got Your Diamonds
Armed with a glitter gun, Lacy Marie Crocker finds her new business under threat when she becomes the top suspect in a murder*
With Lacy’s name at the top of the suspect list, Detective Jack Oliver is hounding her, and her Furry Godmother investor wants out before his name is tarnished by association. To make matters worse, a string of jewel heists with suspicious ties to the murder case has New Orleans residents on edge. To save her dream, Lacy must take a stand, put her keen eyes to work, and unravel what really happened at her shop the night of the murder. But can Lacy sniff out the killer cat burglar in time to get her tail-raising designs on the catwalk?

*Cat Got Your Cash
When top fashion designer Annie Lane is found dead and her adored Siamese cats are stolen, it’s up to Lacy to catch the killer and recover the cats*
When Lacy learns that the two cats stolen from a murder victim are set to inherit the dead designer’s fortune, she begins to wonder if the killer was after Annie Lane’s kittens all along. Lacy will stop at nothing to save the Siameses and find justice for Annie—if the killer doesn't sink his claws into her first. Luckily, Lacy has the help of handsome NOLA PD homicide detective Jack Oliver to help her catch the cat-napper before it’s too late.

*Cat Got Your Secrets
Lacy’s own father is the prime suspect in a Valentine Day’s death—but he isn’t the only one whose reputation is on the line*
The last person to see the victim alive was her own father, so it’s up to Lacy to clear her dad’s name from the suspect list before Detective Jack Oliver has to cage him for good. But just when she starts pawing at the truth, she receives a threatening letter from a mysterious blackmailer bent on silencing her with her own secrets. And Lacy’s not the only one with bones in her closet.

*Cat Got Your Crown
With a pet pageant around the corner and a killer unleashed, Lacy will have to collar the culprit before the claws come out*
The entire Garden District seems to be counting the minutes until opening night of the pet pageant and everything is going spectacularly until Viktor Petrov, the pageant emcee takes a spill from the balcony during dress rehearsal. When it comes out that Viktor was notoriously rude, the doors blow wide open with potential suspects who could’ve wanted him dead. Lacy’s determined to find the killer and exonerate her accused friend Eva, but when Lacy receives a mysterious warning—a plush kitty from Lacy’s shop with its mouth crudely stitched over—it’s clear that she’s been found first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Keeper of Lost Causes: The First Department Q Novel (Department Q Series Book 1) *



  








*Get to know the detective in charge of Copenhagen's coldest cases in the first electrifying Department Q mystery from New York Times bestselling author Jussi Adler-Olsen.*

Carl Mørck used to be one of Denmark’s best homicide detectives. Then a hail of bullets destroyed the lives of two fellow cops, and Carl—who didn’t draw his weapon—blames himself. So a promotion is the last thing he expects. But Department Q is a department of one, and Carl’s got only a stack of cold cases for company. His colleagues snicker, but Carl may have the last laugh, because one file keeps nagging at him: a liberal politician vanished five years earlier and is presumed dead. But she isn’t dead...yet.

Darkly humorous, propulsive, and atmospheric, _The Keeper of Lost Causes_ introduces American readers to the mega-bestselling series fast becoming an international sensation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Good Behavior [Kindle in Motion]*



  








*Now a TNT television series starring Michelle Dockery.*
Fresh out of prison and fighting to keep afloat, Letty Dobesh returns to her old tricks burglarizing suites at a luxury hotel. While on the job, she overhears a man hiring a hit man to kill his wife. Letty may not be winning any morality awards, but even she has limits. Unable to go to the police, Letty sets out to derail the job, putting herself on a collision course with the killer that entangles the two of them in a dangerous, seductive relationship.
_Good Behavior_ comprises three interlinked novellas (_The Pain of Others_, _Sunset Key_, and _Grab_), which together form a novel-length portrait of Blake Crouch’s all-time favorite character creation, Letty Dobesh. This edition is the complete Letty Dobesh collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Job (Fox and O'Hare Series, Book 3)*



  








NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

He’s a charming con man and she’s a dedicated FBI agent, and they’re about to drive each other crazy . . . again!

The FBI had one demand when they secretly teamed up Special Agent Kate O’Hare with charming con man Nicolas Fox—bring down the world’s most-wanted and untouchable felons. This time it’s the brutal leader of a global drug-smuggling empire. The FBI doesn’t know what their target looks like, where he is, or how to find him, but Nick Fox has a few tricks up his sleeve to roust this particular Knipschildt chocolate–loving drug lord.

From the streets of Nashville to the back alleys of Lisbon, from the rooftops of Istanbul to the middle of the Thames, Nick and Kate chase their mark. When they find themselves pitted against a psychopathic bodyguard and a Portuguese enforcer who gets advice from a pickled head, they decide it’s time to enlist some special talent—talent like a machete-wielding Somali pirate, a self-absorbed actor, an Oscar-winning special effects artist, and Kate’s father Jake, a retired Special Forces operative. Together they could help make this Fox and O’Hare’s biggest win yet . . . if they survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dear Wife: A Novel *



  








*From the bestselling author of The Marriage Lie and Three Days Missing comes a riveting new novel of suspense about a woman who, in a fight for survival, must decide just how far she’ll go to escape the person she once loved

Beth Murphy is on the run…*

For nearly a year, Beth has been planning for this day. A day some people might call any other Wednesday, but Beth prefers to see it as her new beginning—one with a new look, new name and new city. Beth has given her plan significant thought, because one small slip and her violent husband will find her.

*Sabine Hardison is missing…*

A couple hundred miles away, Jeffrey returns home from a work trip to find his wife, Sabine, is missing. Wherever she is, she’s taken almost nothing with her. Her abandoned car is the only evidence the police have, and all signs point to foul play.

As the police search for leads, the case becomes more and more convoluted. Sabine’s carefully laid plans for her future indicate trouble at home, and a husband who would be better off with her gone. The detective on the case will stop at nothing to find out what happened and bring this missing woman home. Where is Sabine? And who is Beth? The only thing that’s certain is that someone is lying and the truth won’t stay buried for long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blackout - John Milton #10 (John Milton Series) *



  






*An offer he couldn't refuse. A murder he can’t remember…*

John Milton’s life is about to change. The former government assassin follows a lead to Manila that he hopes will change his life. But he never expected to wake up in an unfamiliar hotel room beside a murder victim. And, unfortunately for him, Milton doesn’t remember a thing about the night before.
Thrown into a gruesome Filipino prison, he puts together the clues that led to his betrayal. With no allies and even less hope, Milton must use his wits to escape and take revenge on the men who put him there. If he doesn’t lose his life in the process…
_Blackout_ is the latest book in Mark Dawson’s gripping series of thrillers. If you like page-turning action, globetrotting spies, and perfectly-paced suspense, then you’ll love this series from a USA Today bestseller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*ALPHA: A Black Flagged Thriller (The Black Flagged Series Book 1) *



  








*For fans of Tom Clancy, Brad Thor and Vince Flynn—a no-holds-barred, pulse-pounding thriller of conspiracy, assassination and deception by Wall Street Journal bestselling author Steven Konkoly.

A FORMER COVERT OPERATIVE WILL DO ANYTHING TO PROTECT HIS DARKEST SECRETS...*

Daniel Petrovich, formerly part of the Department of Defense's infamous _Black Flag Program_, protects a secret buried in the deepest vaults of the Pentagon. Blackmailed into executing one final mission for his previous commanding officer, Daniel's carefully constructed "life" rapidly disintegrates into a relentless federal manhunt--_*and a "24-style" race against the clock to suppress the shocking truth about his past. *_To survive, he'll release the darkest side of his concealed identity. A dark side with few boundaries--and even fewer loyalties.

_Black Flagged_ lays the foundation for a gritty, high-octane series exploring the serpentine link between covert operations and government agency politics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Gatekeepers: How the White House Chiefs of Staff Define Every Presidency*



  








*Now with a new chapter on the chaos in the Trump administration, the first in-depth, behind-the-scenes look at the White House Chiefs of Staff, whose actions—and inactions—have defined the course of our country.*

What do Dick Cheney and Rahm Emanuel have in common? Aside from polarizing personalities, both served as chief of staff to the president of the United States—as did Donald Rumsfeld, Leon Panetta, and a relative handful of others. The chiefs of staff, often referred to as "the gatekeepers," wield tremendous power in Washington and beyond; they decide who is allowed to see the president, negotiate with Congress to push POTUS's agenda, and—most crucially—enjoy unparalleled access to the leader of the free world. Each chief can make or break an administration, and each president reveals himself by the chief he picks. 

Through extensive, intimate interviews with all seventeen living chiefs and two former presidents, award-winning journalist and producer Chris Whipple pulls back the curtain on this unique fraternity. In doing so, he revises our understanding of presidential history, showing us how James Baker’s expert managing of the White House, the press, and Capitol Hill paved the way for the Reagan Revolution—and, conversely, how Watergate, the Iraq War, and even the bungled Obamacare rollout might have been prevented by a more effective chief. 

Filled with shrewd analysis and never-before-reported details, _The Gatekeepers_ offers an essential portrait of the toughest job in Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Great Plague: A People's History*



  








*Focusing on Britain’s peasants, shopkeepers, and other commoners, this history of the deadly Black Plague is a “local account of the countrywide calamity” (The Times).*

In this intimate history of the extraordinary Black Plague pandemic that swept through the British Isles in 1665, Evelyn Lord focuses on the plague’s effects on smaller towns, where every death was a singular blow affecting the entire community.

Lord’s fascinating reconstruction of life during plague times presents the personal experiences of a wide range of individuals, from historical notables Samuel Pepys and Isaac Newton to common folk who tilled the land and ran the shops. _The Great Plague _brings this dark era to vivid life—through stories of loss and survival from those who grieved, those who fled, and those who hid to await their fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*They Called Him Marvin: A History of Love, War and Family *



  








Young lovers trying be be a family, but duty called, interrupting them.
He answered. She, with child was left behind.
The war did end, but he never returned.
“They Called Him Marvin” is a history. A history of war and of family. A history of the collision of the raging politics of a global war, young love, patriotism, sacred family commitments, duty and the horrors and tragedies, the catastrophe that war is.
*SPOILER ALERT* _If you hate the Japanese for attacking Pearl Harbor and other war atrocities, don’t read this book, you will not enjoy it. If, however, you want to think about WW2 in terms of it’s effect on every day people on both sides, this book is for you._*SPOILER ALERT*
A reviewer explains: "I am a fan of historical fiction and this story did not disappoint. It was sweet, tragic, personal, and moving. Gradually and almost imperceptibly, the story of two wartime sweethearts begins circling the drain of a tragedy you know is coming. The book begins with the ending, but by the time you get there you have convinced yourself that it can't possibly be the case. I enjoyed every moment, even the ones that left me in tears.
The letters between Connie and Dean provided a fascinating glimpse into wartime life. Reading the experiences of people both at home and abroad was very engaging. I found myself eagerly awaiting the next letter, right along with the young couple!
Lastly, the book left me with an overwhelming acknowledgement of the universal trauma and tragedy of war. The Sherman’s are not the only family we meet in the book and the weaving together of several different narratives added a depth to the story that's hard to put into words.
I definitely encourage anyone to read this book, especially if historical novels are not something you typically read. This is a story about people and you won't want it to end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Armor Attacks: The Tank Platoon: An Interactive Exercise in Small-unit Tactics and Leadership*



  








*“Extremely clever . . . part tactical decision game (TDG), part combat adventure page turner, and part The Defense of Duffer’s Drift.” —Capt. Randall P. Newman, USMC*

In this unique, interactive story, you are the leader of a U.S. Army M1 Abrams tank platoon. Throughout the text, you’ll have an opportunity to make life-or-death decisions, and the events that unfold will be dictated by the choices you make. As you progress through the book, you’ll learn important tactical and operational lessons. Whether or not you are—or want to be—a tank platoon leader, you’ll find this book both highly entertaining and instructive.

There are two operations to survive—an assault and a counter-reconnaissance mission. In each you must bring your knowledge and judgment to bear on the scenario in order to achieve the objective. If you choose wrong, defeat and even death may be your fate. If you succeed, you can savor the taste of victory and live to fight another day. The scenarios are highly realistic, and there are maps and appendices with detailed specifications of the hardware involved to help you make informed decisions.

Written before Operation Desert Storm and published in 1991, _Armor Attacks_ may feature military technology that’s dated by today’s standards—but the need for human leadership and effective, rapid decision-making has not changed. _Armor Attacks _was recognized as an invaluable teaching tool by United States Military Academy, West Point and was used to teach cadets the essential skills of leadership, decision-making, and tactics—a decade of USMA leaders trained with this book. To supplement the original text, this new edition includes the West Point instructor reference guide, which explains and amplifies the teaching points of each scenario encountered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*2023: World War III *



  







In _2023: World War III_, the Peoples Republic of China explodes out of its borders. This book presents China's political, social and economic rationale, military preparations and grand strategy for such a disaster. It discusses the lack of political and military preparations by the West, the consequences for China's neighbors, and how the world in general and the United States in particular will respond. Events in today's world makes it all possible. The only way to prevent World War III is to plan for it now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Seed to Harvest: The Complete Patternist Series (The Patternist Series)*



  








*The complete Patternist series—the acclaimed science fiction epic of a world transformed by a secret race of telepaths and their devastating rise to power.*
In the late seventeenth century, two immortals meet in an African forest. Anyanwu is a healer, a three-hundred-year-old woman who uses her wisdom to help those around her. The other is Doro, a malevolent despot who has mastered the power of stealing the bodies of others when his wears out. Together they will change the world. Over the next three centuries, Doro mounts a colossal selective breeding project, attempting to create a master race of telepaths. He succeeds beyond his wildest dreams, splitting the human race down the middle and establishing a new world order dominated by the most manipulative minds on Earth. In these four novels, award-winning author Octavia E. Butler tells the classic story that began her legendary career: a mythic tale of the transformation of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*An Assassin’s Accord (McFadden and Banks Book 1)*



  








*Sometimes, the biggest monsters don’t have claws and look just like humans.*
_Because they are!_
*The world is different. An alien ‘infection’ of flora and fauna is contained by massive walls and substantial firepower over in the middle of Africa. *
It holds the promise of immortality, and infinite wealth.
_Now, when a country needs help finding and taking down the worst they have a new company to call._
*McFadden and Banks.*
_They will get the job done or die trying._
Whether the monsters are human, or alien.
*This is their story.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Swan Song*



  








*New York Times Bestseller: A young girl’s visions offer the last hope in a postapocalyptic wasteland in this “grand and disturbing adventure” (Dean Koontz).

A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick*

Swan is a nine-year-old Idaho girl following her struggling mother from one trailer park to the next when she receives visions of doom—something far wider than the narrow scope of her own beleaguered life. In a blinding flash, nuclear bombs annihilate civilization, leaving only a few buried survivors to crawl onto a scorched landscape that was once America.

In Manhattan, a homeless woman stumbles from the sewers, guided by the prophecies of a mysterious amulet, and pursued by something wicked; on Idaho’s Blue Dome Mountain, an orphaned boy falls under the influence of depraved survivalists and discovers the value of a killer instinct; and amid the devastating dust storms on the Great Plains of Nebraska, Swan forms a heart-and-soul bond with an unlikely new companion. Soon they will cross paths. But only Swan knows that they must endure more than just a trek across an irradiated country of mutated animals, starvation, madmen, and wasteland warriors.

Swan’s visions tell of a coming malevolent force. It’s a shape-shifting embodiment of the apocalypse, and of all that is evil and despairing. And it’s hell-bent on destroying the last hope of goodness and purity in the world. Swan is that hope. Now, she must fight not only for her own survival, but for that of all mankind.

A winner of the Bram Stoker Award and a finalist for the World Fantasy Award, _Swan Song_ has become a modern classic, called “a chilling vision that keeps you turning pages to the shocking end” by John Saul and “a long, satisfying look at hell and salvation” by _Publishers Weekly_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Know My Name: A Memoir *



  








*Universally acclaimed, rapturously reviewed, winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award for autobiography, and an instant New York Times bestseller, Chanel Miller's breathtaking memoir "gives readers the privilege of knowing her not just as Emily Doe, but as Chanel Miller the writer, the artist, the survivor, the fighter." (The Wrap).

"I opened Know My Name with the intention to bear witness to the story of a survivor. Instead, I found myself falling into the hands of one of the great writers and thinkers of our time. Chanel Miller is a philosopher, a cultural critic, a deep observer, a writer's writer, a true artist. I could not put this phenomenal book down." --Glennon Doyle, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Love Warrior and Untamed

"Know My Name is a gut-punch, and in the end, somehow, also blessedly hopeful." --Washington Post*

She was known to the world as Emily Doe when she stunned millions with a letter. Brock Turner had been sentenced to just six months in county jail after he was found sexually assaulting her on Stanford's campus. Her victim impact statement was posted on BuzzFeed, where it instantly went viral--viewed by eleven million people within four days, it was translated globally and read on the floor of Congress; it inspired changes in California law and the recall of the judge in the case. Thousands wrote to say that she had given them the courage to share their own experiences of assault for the first time.

Now she reclaims her identity to tell her story of trauma, transcendence, and the power of words. It was the perfect case, in many ways--there were eyewitnesses, Turner ran away, physical evidence was immediately secured. But her struggles with isolation and shame during the aftermath and the trial reveal the oppression victims face in even the best-case scenarios. Her story illuminates a culture biased to protect perpetrators, indicts a criminal justice system designed to fail the most vulnerable, and, ultimately, shines with the courage required to move through suffering and live a full and beautiful life.

_Know My Name_ will forever transform the way we think about sexual assault, challenging our beliefs about what is acceptable and speaking truth to the tumultuous reality of healing. It also introduces readers to an extraordinary writer, one whose words have already changed our world. Entwining pain, resilience, and humor, this memoir will stand as a modern classic.

Chosen as a BEST BOOK OF 2019 by _The New York Times Book Review, The Washington Post, TIME, Elle, Glamour, Parade, Chicago Tribune, Baltimore Sun, BookRiot_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bridges of Madison County*



  








*Fall in love with one of the bestselling novels of all time -- the legendary love story that became a beloved film starring Clint Eastwood and Meryl Streep.*
If you've ever experienced the one true love of your life, a love that for some reason could never be, you will understand why readers all over the world are so moved by this small, unknown first novel that they became a publishing phenomenon and #1 bestseller. The story of Robert Kincaid, the photographer and free spirit searching for the covered bridges of Madison County, and Francesca Johnson, the farm wife waiting for the fulfillment of a girlhood dream, _The Bridges of Madison County_ gives voice to the longings of men and women everywhere -- and shows us what it is to love and be loved so intensely that life is never the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Reckoning (Sookie Stackhouse Book 11) *



  








*Caught up in the politics of the vampire world, psychic Sookie Stackhouse learns that she is as much of a pawn as any ordinary human in this novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.*

With her knack for being in trouble’s way, Sookie witnesses the firebombing of Merlotte’s, the bar where she works. Since Sam Merlotte is now known to be two-natured, suspicion falls immediately on the anti-shifters in the area. Sookie suspects otherwise, but her attention is divided when she realizes that her lover, Eric Northman, and his “child” Pam are plotting to kill the vampire who is now their master. Gradually, Sookie is drawn into the plot—which is much more complicated than she knows...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Motor City Blue (Amos Walker Novels Book 1)*



  








*The first book in the long-running Amos Walker Mysteries introduces the hard-boiled Detroit detective as he searches for an aging mobster’s missing adopted daughter*

Private eye Amos Walker is a Vietnam veteran who was thrown out of the Police Academy for punching a fellow cadet. He’s a hard man in a ruined city, scratching out a living looking for lost things.

Walker’s latest case comes by way of ex-mobster Ben Morningstar, who’s been living out his retirement in Phoenix while raising Maria, the daughter of a long-ago murdered friend. Only now, Maria is missing and the gangster needs Walker’s help. But the trail has gone cold—the only clue is a faded pornographic snapshot.

Never one to give up, Walker witnesses the kidnapping of a former Vietnam friend and solves the murder of a young black labor leader while slugging his way to a solution.

Fans of Raymond Chandler and Elmore Leonard’s crime fiction will find Estleman’s lean prose, retro style, and tough-guy hero irresistible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Firewall (Kurt Wallander Mystery Book 8 )*



  








*An international bestseller: Murder becomes a high tech game of cat and mouse in this “thinking man’s thriller” from the master of Nordic noir (The New York Times Book Review).*

Ystad, Sweden. A man stops at an ATM during his evening walk and inexplicably falls to the ground dead. Two teenage girls brutally murder a taxi driver. They are quickly apprehended, shocking local policemen with their complete lack of remorse. A few days later a blackout cuts power to a large swath of the country. When a serviceman arrives at the malfunctioning power substation, he makes a grisly discovery.

Inspector Kurt Wallander senses these events must be linked, but he has to figure out how and why. The search for answers eventually leads him dangerously close to a group of anarchic terrorists who hide in the shadows of cyberspace. Somehow, these criminals always seem to know the police department’s next move. How can a small group of detectives unravel a plot designed to wreak havoc on a worldwide scale? And will they solve the riddle before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cross Fire (Alex Cross Book 17)*



  








*Alex Cross encounters his most explosive case ever as a D. C. assassin picks off politicians . . . and his most deadly enemy is waiting to kill everyone he loves.*
Detective Alex Cross and Bree's wedding plans are put on hold when Alex is called to the scene of the perfectly executed assassination of two of Washington D.C.'s most corrupt: a dirty congressmen and an underhanded lobbyist. Next, the elusive gunman begins picking off other crooked politicians, sparking a blaze of theories: is the marksman a hero or a vigilante?
The case explodes, and the FBI assigns agent Max Siegel to the investigation. As Alex and Siegel battle over jurisdiction, the murders continue-and they won't stop until Cross and his family are gone for good. With a supercharged blend of action, deception, and suspense, _Cross Fire_ is James Patterson's most visceral and exciting Alex Cross novel ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cross My Heart (Alex Cross Book 21)*



  








*The stakes are higher than ever for Alex Cross as he faces his most personal enemy yet: a criminal who threatens his family.*
Detective Alex Cross is a family man at heart: nothing matters more to him than his children, his grandmother, and his wife Bree. His love of his family is his anchor, and gives him the strength to confront evil in his work. One man knows this deeply, and uses Alex's strength as a weapon against him in the most unsettling and unexpected novel of James Patterson's career.
When the ones Cross loves are in danger, he will do anything to protect them. But if he does anything to protect them, they will die.
_Cross My Heart_ is the most powerful Alex Cross novel ever, propelled by the ever-ingenious mind of James Patterson, the world's #1 bestselling writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cross Justice (Alex Cross Book 23)*



  








*For Alex Cross, the toughest cases hit close to home-and in this deadly thrill ride, he's trying to solve the most personal mystery of his life.*
When his cousin is accused of a heinous crime, Alex Cross returns to his North Carolina hometown for the first time in over three decades. As he tries to prove his cousin's innocence in a town where everyone seems to be on the take, Cross unearths a family secret that forces him to question everything he's ever known.
Chasing a ghost he believed was long dead, Cross gets pulled into a case that has local cops scratching their heads and needing his help: a grisly string of socialite murders. Now he's hot on the trail of both a brutal killer, and the truth about his own past-and the answers he finds might be fatal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cross the Line (Alex Cross Book 24)*



  








*Homicide Detective Alex Cross teams up with his wife to beat a D. C. criminal at his own game.*
Washington, DC, has never been more dangerous. After shots pierce the tranquil nighttime calm of Rock Creek Park, a man is dead: what looks at first like road rage might be something much more sinister. But Alex has only just begun asking questions when he's called across town to investigate a new murder, one that hits close to home: his former boss and the beloved mentor of Alex's wife, Bree.
Now there's a killer on the loose, a long list of possible suspects, a city in panic, and nobody in charge of the besieged police force. . . until Bree gets tapped for the job.
As Bree scrambles to find her footing and close two high-profile cases, new violence stuns the capital. What should be a time for her to rely on Alex for support and cooperation is instead a moment of crisis in their marriage as well as their city when their investigative instincts clash and their relationship reaches a breaking point.
And the fiendish mind behind all the violence has appointed himself judge, jury, and executioner, with a terrifying master plan he's only begun to put in motion. To beat him at his own game, Alex and Bree must take the law back into their own hands before he puts them both out of commission . . . permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The People vs. Alex Cross *



  








*With explosive charges and shocking evidence, Alex Cross is about to face the trial of the century in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Alex Cross is on the wrong side of the law. Charged with gunning down followers of his nemesis Gary Soneji in cold blood, he is being turned into the poster child for trigger-happy cops. Cross knows it was self-defense. But will a jury see it that way?
When his former partner Sampson shows up needing his help, Cross jumps at the chance, even if it may end up costing him what's left of his career. When a string of young, blonde women go missing, the investigation leads Cross and Sampson to the most depraved, darkest corners of the internet, where murder is just another form of entertainment.
As the prosecution presents its case, and the nation watches, even those closest to Cross begin to doubt his innocence. If he can't convince his own family that he didn't pull the trigger with intent to kill, how can he hope to persuade a jury? But even with everything on the line, Cross will do whatever it takes to stop a dangerous criminal . . . even if he can't save himself.
Struggling to prove his own innocence and uncover the truth lurking online, Cross must risk everything to save his most at-risk patient of all: himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Three in Death *



  






*#1 New York Times bestselling author J. D. Robb delivers a potent combination of futuristic suspense, thrills, and passion in these three favorite In Death stories—together in one volume for the first time.*

INTERLUDE IN DEATH

Lieutenant Eve Dallas is resigned to the fact that she’s been ordered to give a seminar at a police conference—and that she’ll have to leave Earth to do it. But her dedication to her job only goes so far. And when a legendary commander sets his sights on taking her husband, Roarke down, Eve will do everything in her power to stop him…

MIDNIGHT IN DEATH

Eve’s name has made a Christmas list, but it’s not for being naughty or nice. It’s for putting a serial killer behind bars. Now the escaped madman is dogging her steps. With Roarke at her side, Eve must stop the man from exacting his bloody vengeance—or die trying…

HAUNTED IN DEATH

At the scene of a murder, Eve uncovers the remains of beautiful singer who went missing eighty-five years earlier. Both victims were shot with the same gun, in a building rumored to be haunted by the singer’s ghost. But Eve focuses her attention on those in the here-and-now who had a bone to pick with the dead…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Newlyweds: A completely gripping psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist*



  








*One marriage. One lie. Two sides to the story.*

The moment Vivien meets Ashton, she knows she will be his wife and absolutely nothing will stop her.

Powerful, rich and from a good family, Ashton is everything Vivien is not. So, she molds herself into Ashton’s perfect soulmate.

Pouring his favorite vintage wine, whispering ‘I love you’ over dinner in front of friends and biting her tongue when she disagrees with him are simple sacrifices for the perfect marriage she has always craved.

When people begin to notice the bruises on her cheek, she holds their stares. There is no cry for help from Vivien. She simply keeps her mouth shut and lets the gossip continue.

If you saw Vivien nursing a black eye, you might be forgiven for thinking what everyone else does—that she is the victim in her marriage, but you’d be wrong. Vivien and Ashton’s life together is much more complicated than that. You will never guess the true story behind Vivien’s undying devotion to her husband. Nor could you possibly predict what she does next…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Florida Firefight (Hawker Book 1)*



  








*A disgraced Chicago cop launches a one-man war against organized crime in this novel by the New York Times–bestselling author of the Doc Ford series.*

A man holds twelve children hostage at gunpoint. Across the street, James Hawker dangles from a skyscraper, watching the terrorist through a sniper’s scope. Hawker has a shot, and he wants to take it, but the police brass say no. By the time he gets permission, it will be far too late. The terrorist opens fire, killing two of the children before Hawker can take him out. When the smoke clears, the madman is dead, and Hawker’s career is toast. No longer a cop, he’s about to become America’s deadliest defender.

The father of one of the murdered children hires Hawker as a private vigilante, and gives him an unlimited bankroll to wage a nationwide fight against organized crime. The first battle will be fought in Florida, where drug smugglers have taken root like a cancer—and Hawker will have to cut them out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L.A. Wars (Hawker Book 2)*



  








*Hawker throws himself into a cutthroat gang war in Los Angeles*

In a pawnshop alleyway, James Hawker finds a body mutilated beyond recognition. She was beautiful once, he knows, but life in this hardened Los Angeles neighborhood took its toll. Starnsdale was once a working class community, but now it is a battlefield ravaged by warring gangs who kill without thinking and care nothing for the ordinary citizens crushed beneath their feet. The toughest gang is called the Panthers—and Hawker has come to hunt them down.

Enlisted by an Illinois millionaire to stamp out organized crime across the country, Hawker attacks the Panthers and their rivals, the Santanas, at the same time. As the two gangs consume each other, and Starnsdale’s gutters overflow with blood, Hawker sees a chance to end the conflict once and for all, and bring peace to a troubled city.

_L.A. Wars_ is the 2nd book in the Hawker series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Then She Vanishes: A Novel*



  








*“Then She Vanishes lifts the stone on a cold case disappearance and asks chilling questions about friendship, loyalty, love, and obsession.”—*_*New York Times *_*bestselling author Gilly Macmillan
A twisty, compulsive thriller full of jolting shocks and startling secrets involving two sisters, a disappearance, a double murder, and a reporter determined to find the truth from the bestselling author of Local Girl Missing, Last Seen Alive, and Do Not Disturb.*

_Everything changed the night she disappeared . . ._
On a summer's night in 1994, sixteen-year-old Flora Powell vanished from her sleepy seaside town without a trace. Their hearts shattered, Flora’s mother, her sister Heather, and Heather’s best friend Jess had to somehow carry on not knowing what happened.
Twenty-five years later, tragedy strikes again when Heather walks into a stranger's house and allegedly kills two people in cold blood.
Why would this loving wife and doting new mother commit such a heinous crime? Jess, now a reporter, returns to the hometown she left behind to cover the case and dig for answers. But this isn’t like any other story. Jess was like a sister to the Powell girls, until the summer that tore them all apart.
What happened to the girl she used to know? 
The question haunts Jess and propels her to find the key that may unlock the mysteries involving both sisters. But the search may reveal more . . . a darker side to this idyllic place she thought she knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Romerica: Roman Artifacts in America (Templars in America Series Book 11)*



  








A dying millionaire hires historian Cameron Thorne to help raise what he claims is a Roman-era ship wrecked off the coast of Massachusetts’ Plum Island. Roman coins and artifacts scattered around New England and the Ohio River Valley appear to confirm legends of early Romans crossing the Atlantic. It seems like a harmless assignment until a sultry Mossad agent threatens Cam’s life. Why would the Mossad care about ancient Roman artifacts? The answer, it turns out, could destabilize the Middle East for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Singapore Wink*



  








*A tragic past traps a former Hollywood stuntman in a web of international intrigue—from “America’s best storyteller” (The New York Times Book Review).*

Two pirates do battle on an old junk ship in Singapore Harbor. They leap nimbly from deck to rigging, crossing swords like fencing masters. And then one surprises the other, slicing a rope and sending the unfortunate pirate tumbling into the bay. This is how stuntman Angelo Sacchetti dies. Edward Cauthorne was his opponent, a fellow stuntman whose career died along with Sacchetti. He’s selling used cars when two thugs approach him. They’re emissaries from Sacchetti’s godfather, a Mafia don. Sacchetti is alive after all—alive enough to be blackmailing the don—and they firmly request that Cauthorne find him. The search takes Cauthorne back to Singapore, to risk his own life for the sake of the man he thought he’d killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mordida Man *



  








*Only one man can save the president’s kidnapped brother in this propulsive thriller from the author “without peer in American suspense” (Los Angeles Times).*

American agents abduct a high-profile terrorist in broad daylight on the streets of London, subduing him with a tranquilizer. He dies a few hours later on a flight back to Washington, DC, and the body is dropped into the ocean. Hours later, the President’s brother—a political powerhouse in his own right—boards a plane to Las Vegas that doesn’t land in Nevada. Libyan radicals are at the controls, and he is their prisoner. The only man who can save him is Chubb Dunjee. A former United Nations operative with skills in every aspect of political negotiation, Chubb became famous for solving problems with well-placed bribes. Saving the President’s brother should be no trouble for him. But the Libyans don’t want a bribe. They want blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Icarus Agenda: A Novel *



  







Colorado Congressman Evan Kendrick is trying to live out his term quietly when a political mole reveals his deepest secret: Kendrick was the anonymous hero who freed the hostages held by Arab terrorists in the American embassy in Masqat, and then silently disappeared. Now, brought into the light, Kendrick is a target, pursued by the terrorists he once outwitted. Together with the beautiful woman who saved his life, Kendrick enters a deadly arena where the only currency is blood, where frightened whispers speak of violence yet to come, and where the fate of the free world may ultimately rest in the powerful hands of a mysterious figure known only as the Mahdi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Twelve Patients: Life and Death at Bellevue Hospital (The Inspiration for the NBC *



  








*In the spirit of Oliver Sacks and the inspiration for the NBC drama New Amsterdam, this intensely involving memoir from a Medical Director of Bellevue Hospital looks poignantly at patients' lives and highlights the complex mind-body connection.*

Using the plights of twelve very different patients--from dignitaries at the nearby UN, to supermax prisoners at Riker's Island, to illegal immigrants, and Wall Street tycoons--Dr. Eric Manheimer "offers far more than remarkable medical dramas: he blends each patient's personal experiences with their social implications" (_Publishers Weekly_).
Manheimer is not only the medical director of the country's oldest public hospital, but he is also a patient. As the book unfolds, the narrator is diagnosed with cancer, and he is forced to wrestle with the end of his own life even as he struggles to save the lives of others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Rise of Wolf 8: Witnessing the Triumph of Yellowstone's Underdog (The Alpha Wolves of Yellowstone Book 1) *



  








*As told by a world-famous wolf expert, this “powerful origin story of one of Yellowstone’s greatest and most famous wolves” (Washington Post) is full of adventure, and makes the perfect gift for animal lovers, science buffs, and wolf fans.
Book One in The Alpha Wolves of Yellowstone Series. 
Book Two, The Reign of Wolf 21, is available now, and Book 3, The Redemption of Wolf 302, is available October 19, 2021.*
Yellowstone National Park was once home to an abundance of wild wolves—but park rangers killed the last of their kind in the 1920s. Decades later, the rangers brought them back, with the first wolves arriving from Canada in 1995.
This is the incredible true story of one of those wolves.
Wolf 8 struggles at first—he is smaller than the other pups, and often bullied—but soon he bonds with an alpha female whose mate was shot. An unusually young alpha male, barely a teenager in human years, Wolf 8 rises to the occasion, hunting skillfully, and even defending his family from the wolf who killed his father. But soon he faces a new opponent: his adopted son, who mates with a violent alpha female. Can Wolf 8 protect his valley without harming his protégé?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Brain: The Story of You *



  








Locked in the silence and darkness of your skull, your brain fashions the rich narratives of your reality and your identity. Join renowned neuroscientist David Eagleman for a journey into the questions at the mysterious heart of our existence. What is reality? Who are “you”? How do you make decisions? Why does your brain need other people? How is technology poised to change what it means to be human? In the course of his investigations, Eagleman guides us through the world of extreme sports, criminal justice, facial expressions, genocide, brain surgery, gut feelings, robotics, and the search for immortality. Strap in for a whistle-stop tour into the inner cosmos. In the infinitely dense tangle of billions of brain cells and their trillions of connections, something emerges that you might not have expected to see in there: you. 

This is the story of how your life shapes your brain, and how your brain shapes your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler: Ascent: 1889-1939*



  








*A New York Times bestseller, this landmark biography of Hitler puts an emphasis on the man himself: his personality, his temperament, and his beliefs.*

Volker Ullrich's _Hitler_, the first in a two-volume biography, has changed the way scholars and laypeople alike understand the man who has become the personification of evil. Drawing on previously unseen papers and new scholarly research, Ullrich charts Hitler's life from his childhood through his experiences in the First World War and his subsequent rise as a far-right leader. Focusing on the personality behind the policies, Ullrich creates a vivid portrait of a man and his megalomania, political skill, and horrifying worldview. _Hitler_ is an essential historical biography with unsettling resonance in contemporary times.

“[A] fascinating Shakespearean parable about how the confluence of circumstance, chance, a ruthless individual and the willful blindness of others can transform a country — and, in Hitler’s case, lead to an unimaginable nightmare for the world.” —Michiko Kakutani, _The New York Times_

*Winner of the Los Angeles Times Book Prize for Biography*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Thousand Years*



  








*• Nazis, Time Travel, and a Tuskegee Airman who won't quit*

_"Don't argue with me, Sam. Look where you are. You're on a Luftwaffe starship. I assure you, the United States gives up on the war."_

By April 1944, Allied victory in World War II was a foregone conclusion. Roosevelt and Churchill would accept nothing less than unconditional surrender. Giving up was out of the question. Defeat was impossible.

Lt. Sam McHenry, a black American fighter pilot, was about to see a lot of impossible things. Presumed dead after crashing into the sea, McHenry awakens aboard a Nazi starship from the future. They tell him the war will end very soon, and how the entire world will one day be ruled by the Nazi regime. And then he learns the worst news of all: The Allies won't just lose. They will give up.

Hitler once said the Third Reich would stand for one thousand years. But McHenry knows that if Nazis could rule for one thousand years, they will rule forever. Sam McHenry will not let that happen.

Military science fiction collides with alternative history. This isn't the book you are expecting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Air Battle for Dunkirk, 26 May–3 June 1940: 26 May - 3 June 1940*



  








*A gripping account of the Royal Air Force’s daring exploits during the heroic evacuation of Allied troops from France in World War II.*

“Where is the RAF?” was the oft-quoted question asked by soldiers waiting on the beach at Dunkirk, to where they had retreated following the German blitzkrieg through northern France, and where they were now being pounded by the Luftwaffe. The air forces were there, as Norman Franks proves, detailing the outstanding achievements of the Allied pilots who fought, using outmoded tactics, against enemy pilots who had earlier had easy victories over the Polish, Dutch and Belgian air forces. The RAF’s achievement reminds us just how close Britain came to disaster in June 1940.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Thunderbolts over Burma: A Pilot's War Against the Japanese in 1945 & the Battle of Sittang Bend*



  








*A Royal Air Force pilot shares a riveting account of flying into combat against the Japanese in this WWII memoir supported by additional research.*

Though ill health initially kept Angus Findon from joining the Royal Air Force, he never gave up his dream. In 1945 he joined 34 Squadron and was soon flying Republic P-47 Thunderbolts in the last battles of the Second World War. He and his fellow Thunderbolt pilots often operating alongside RAF Spitfires, played a vital part in the Battle of the Sittang Bend.

Allied intelligence knew of a planned Japanese break-out at Pegu. When the attack came, the Allies forces were ready. The RAF response was swift, destructive, and devastating for the Japanese. The Battle of Sittang Bend effectively brought the war in Burma to an end.

In his remarkable memoir, Angus Findon details his journey from initial training to Allied victory. Supported by additional research by aviation historian Mark Hillier, _Thunderbolts Over Burma _graphically recounts what it was like to fly the Thunderbolt and operate in the harsh conditions of the Burmese airfields during the final months of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lathe of Heaven*



  






*This science fiction classic by the Hugo and Nebula Award-winning author is "a rare and powerful synthesis of poetry and science, reason and emotion" (The New York Times).*

In a near-future world beset by war, climate change, and overpopulation, Portland resident George Orr discovers that his dreams have the power to alter reality. Upon waking, the world he knew has become a strange, barely recognizable place, where only George has a clear memory of how it was before. Seeking escape from these “effective dreams,” George eventually turns to behavioral psychologist Dr. William Haber for a cure. But Haber has other ideas in mind.

Seeing the profound power of George’s dreams, Haber believes it must be harnessed for the greater good—no matter the cost. Soon, George is a pawn in Haber’s dangerous game, where the fate of humanity grows more imperiled with every waking hour.

As relevant today as it was when it won the Locus Award in 1971, _The Lathe of Heaven_ is a true classic, at once eerie and prescient, entertaining and intelligent. In short, it does “what science fiction is supposed to do" (_Newsweek_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Offspring*



  







The local sheriff of Dead River, Maine, thought he had killed them off ten years ago—a primitive, cave-dwelling tribe of cannibalistic savages. But somehow the clan survived. To breed. To hunt. To kill and eat. And now the peaceful residents of this isolated town are fighting for their lives…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Graveyard Book*



  








*Neil Gaiman's perennial favorite, The Graveyard Book, has sold more than one million copies and is the only novel to win both the Newbery Medal and the Carnegie Medal. *
Bod is an unusual boy who inhabits an unusual place—he's the only living resident of a graveyard. Raised from infancy by the ghosts, werewolves, and other cemetery denizens, Bod has learned the antiquated customs of his guardians' time as well as their ghostly teachings—such as the ability to Fade so mere mortals cannot see him.
Can a boy raised by ghosts face the wonders and terrors of the worlds of both the living and the dead?
_The Graveyard Book_ is the winner of the Newbery Medal, the Carnegie Medal, the Hugo Award for best novel, the Locus Award for Young Adult novel, the American Bookseller Association’s “Best Indie Young Adult Buzz Book,” a _Horn Book_ Honor, and Audio Book of the Year. Don't miss this modern classic—whether shared as a read-aloud or read independently, it's sure to appeal to readers ages 8 and up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cartoon Chronicles of Sandwich Bag Dad *



  








It started out as a simple shape carved into his daughter’s sandwich to make her smile at school lunchtime. Today, it has evolved into a collection of thousands of sandwich bag cartoons, a social media following spanning the globe, and a dedicated exhibition at Australia’s National Cartoon Gallery.

Since 2012, Dave Blumenthal (a.k.a. Sandwich Bag Dad) has been combining his love of art and wordplay. Every day, he draws custom cartoons on the lunch bags of his three daughters to keep them amused and to add some fun to their school day. Amusing, beautifully detailed, and whimsical, Dave's art has become a joyous visual essay of his kids’ school lunch journeys and continues to delight a growing, worldwide community of dad joke aficionados.

The Cartoon Chronicles of Sandwich Bag Dad is a wonderful collection of Dave’s most popular and endearing lunch bag drawings. Featuring everything from bees riding motorcycles (“Born to bee wild”) to coffee cups doing Pilates (“pi-lattes”), this book is witty, pun-filled and 100% ‘dad jokey’. The accompanying sandwiches are, however, sold separately!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Died Laughing (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*First in the Edgar Award–winning series from “a novelist whose champagne-fizzy mysteries tickle the brain, heart, and funny bone in equal measure” (A. J. Finn, #1 New York Times–bestselling author).*

Stewart Hoag’s first novel made him the toast of New York. Everyone in Manhattan wanted to be his friend, and he traveled the cocktail circuit supported by Merilee, his wife, and Lulu, his basset hound. But when writer’s block sunk his second novel, his friends, money, and wife all disappeared. Only Lulu stuck by him. The only opportunity left is ghostwriting—an undignified profession that still beats dental school. His first client is Sonny Day, an aging comic who was the king of slapstick three decades ago. Since he and his partner had a falling out in the late 1950s, Day has grown embittered and poor, until the only thing left for him to do is write a memoir. Hoagy and Lulu fly to Hollywood expecting a few months of sunshine and easy living. Instead they find Day’s corpse, and a murder rap with Hoagy’s name on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Loved Women to Death (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 8 )*



  








*Truth is deadlier than fiction in this “sleek, sophisticated, over-the-top story that’s filled with red herrings, laugh-aloud humor, and plenty of suspense” (Booklist).*

The author calls himself the Answer Man. He introduces himself to Stewart Hoag—onetime literary darling of the New York scene—with a letter begging for help with his first novel. Hoagy usually ignores such requests, but the Answer Man’s sample chapter grabs his attention. It is a chilling, first-person story about a man who picks up a girl in a pet shop, takes her home, and savagely murders her. The imagery is clear, the prose strong, and the storytelling as truthful as though the author had actually lived it. When he opens the next morning’s paper, Hoagy realizes he was reading nonfiction. A young pet shop employee has been bludgeoned to death, and the crime’s details match those in the manuscript. As the Answer Man keeps killing, he continues writing letters asking Hoagy to collaborate with him. If Hoagy can’t stop him soon, he may find himself starring in the book’s next chapter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man in the White Linen Suit: A Stewart Hoag Mystery (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 11) *



  








*The next clever, witty, and touching installment in the Edgar award-winning Stewart Hoag mystery series finds the beloved ghostwriter-sleuth and his faithful neurotic basset hound, Lulu, back in 1990’s New York City, investigating a bestselling author’s stolen manuscript and three murders linked to the crime.*

Washed-up celebrity ghostwriter Stewart “Hoagy” Hoag has finally rediscovered his voice and is making progress on what he hopes will be his long-awaited second novel. Burrowed up in his less-than-luxurious, sweltering fifth floor walk-up, he tries not to think of the disparities between himself and his ex-wife, celebrity actress Merilee Nash, who is sifting through film offers—and also her fickle feelings for Hoagy—from her elegant eight-room apartment looking over Central Park. When Merilee offers her home for Hoagy’s use while she’s shooting on location, hope blossoms that he might finally get some real work done… and solidify their rekindling romance.
Then Hoagy receives a call from his literary agent asking if he can meet with publishing’s most ruthless and reviled editor, Sylvia James, for a drink at the Algonquin Hotel. After disclosing that aging literary genius Addison James—also Sylvia’s father and main client—has not in fact written his last two bestselling historical sagas, Sylvia reveals her suspicions that Addison’s assistant Tommy O’Brien—the true author—has run away with their most recent manuscript and is holding it for ransom. Tempted by Sylvia’s offer to bid a hefty advance for his novel-in-progress, Hoagy agrees to help unearth Tommy’s sudden disappearance. If only he’d known _exactly _what he was getting himself into, he might’ve saved himself from the ensuing grief that follows in his hot pursuit of Tommy. But then, that wouldn’t be a normal day in the life of Hoagy.
With clattering claims of a mugging, a stolen manuscript, and three murders, now it’s up to Hoagy and his short-legged sidekick Lulu to unravel this baffling, bizarre case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shelter in Place*



  








*From Nora Roberts comes the #1 New York Times bestseller Shelter in Place (June 201—a powerful tale of heart, heroism...and propulsive suspense.*

It was a typical evening at a mall outside Portland, Maine. Three teenage friends waited for the movie to start. A boy flirted with the girl selling sunglasses. Mothers and children shopped together, and the manager at video game store tended to customers. Then the shooters arrived.

The chaos and carnage lasted only eight minutes before the killers were taken down. But for those who lived through it, the effects would last forever. In the years that followed, one would dedicate himself to a law enforcement career. Another would close herself off, trying to bury the memory of huddling in a ladies' room, helplessly clutching her cell phone--until she finally found a way to pour her emotions into her art.

But one person wasn't satisfied with the shockingly high death toll at the DownEast Mall. And as the survivors slowly heal, find shelter, and rebuild, they will discover that another conspirator is lying in wait--and this time, there might be nowhere safe to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*One More Lie: A Novel *



  








*She seeks the truth. He seeks revenge.*

“Gripping, intriguing, sinister… had me hooked from the first page!” —*Karen Hamilton, author of The Perfect Girlfriend*

Charlotte wants to start fresh. She wants to forget her past, forget prison and, most of all, forget Sean. But old habits die hard. Despite the ankle monitor she must wear as part of her parole agreement and frequent visits to her therapist, she soon finds herself sliding back toward the type of behavior that sent her to prison in the first place. The further down that path she goes, however, the closer she gets to the crime that put her in prison all those years ago. And that’s the one memory she can’t face. Until, one day, Sean tracks her down.

Amy Lloyd, the internationally bestselling and award-winning author of _The Innocent Wife_, returns with a chilling portrait of a woman trying to be good, even when she isn’t sure she wants to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Mona Lisa: A Novel*



  








*ONE OF PEOPLE MAGAZINE'S BEST BOOKS OF SUMMER!
"Unstoppable what-happens-next momentum."—Michael Connelly, #1 New York Times bestselling author
"A deliciously tense read."—Ruth Ware, #1 New York Times bestselling author
From award-winning crime writer and celebrated artist Jonathan Santlofer comes an enthralling tale about the 1911 theft of the Mona Lisa from the Louvre, the forgeries that appeared in its wake, and the present-day underbelly of the art world.*

August, 1911: The Mona Lisa is stolen by Vincent Peruggia. Exactly what happens in the two years before its recovery is a mystery. Many replicas of the Mona Lisa exist, and more than one historian has wondered if the painting now returned to the Louvre is a fake, switched in 1911.
Present day: Art professor Luke Perrone digs for the truth behind his most famous ancestor: Peruggia. His search attracts an Interpol detective with something to prove and an unfamiliar but curiously helpful woman. Soon, Luke tumbles deep into the world of art and forgery, a land of obsession and danger.

*The Last Mona Lisa is a suspenseful and seductive tale, perfect for fans of the Netflix documentaries This Is A Robbery and Made You Look and readers obsessed with the world of art heists and forgeries.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep State: A Bear Logan Thriller (Bear Logan Thrillers Book 4)*



  








*Things have been silent in the weeks after Bear Logan's meeting with Jack Noble. Until he receives a cryptic message that leads him to Chicago for a meeting. But Noble isn't there. Neither is anyone else.*

Bear soon finds himself teamed up with a green reporter who claims she has inside information on a brewing conspiracy with long-reaching ramifications. Bear has his doubts, but as the cards are laid on the table, he realizes he can't back down.
It's a race against the clock as Bear calls in a couple of old friends, and enemies, to prevent a global war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*ATLANTIS GOLD: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 1) (Omega Files Adventures)*



  








*The Amazon Top 100 best-selling action-adventure series!*
ATLANTIS GOLD: An Omega Files Adventure (Book 1)

*A GLOBAL SEARCH FOR THE MYTHICAL LOST CITY...

A RUTHLESS UNDERGROUND CONSORTIUM...

One man's quest to find the ultimate treasure and give it back to the world....*

ATLANTIS GOLD

_Egypt, 1938_

A leading archaeologist vanishes while exploring a newly discovered chamber inside the Great Pyramid of Giza.

_Mediterranean Sea, Present Day_

Ex-U.S. Navy specialists Carter Hunt and Jayden Takada are working one of their first jobs in civilian life--repairing a subsea data cable for an international telecom company-- when their mini-sub is attacked by persons unknown wishing to stem the flow of information in and out of Egypt. They survive the encounter only to receive a call from Hunt’s ex-girlfriend, Dr. Madison Chambers, an archaeologist currently on an excavation at the Great Pyramid of Giza.

She has a most unusual request—she needs someone to scuba dive inside the pyramid. Hunt agrees to help, but soon finds out that the same people behind his close call on the data cable are also interested in what has been found in the pyramid.

Before long, Hunt and Takada find themselves on the run from a shadowy criminal enterprise that will stop at nothing to obtain artifacts that appear to lead to nothing less than the lost city of Atlantis.

A trail of clues looks like it will lead the accidental explorers to legendary riches of unfathomable worth, but will they be able to safeguard them from those who would do anything to control ancient secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enigma Source (The Enigma Series Book 10)*



  








Darknet vultures are preying on governments with cryptocurrency promises.

The world is almost ready for fiat currency to be replaced by a superior digital currency. The trouble is, which one and who owns it?

The R-Group is back and guiding players to a safe landing pad in the complex world of cryptocurrency. Global Bank wants to lead the race to blockchain adoption, but inhouse resources lack the expertise. Tonya is assigned by Global Bank leaders to hire a cryptologist to design the new global replacement for fiat currency.

The cynical hack-and-slash digital currency swindlers, Matthias and Dutch, are jumping from country to country, peddling their new cryptocurrency as a savior for economically failing countries. Next on their shopping list is Venezuela, where the failing economy is desperate for a solution.

Watch these new pirates do their coupon-clipping straight out of your digital wallet.

Early cryptocurrency pioneer, Su Lin, is threatened by a dark figure from her past at her home. The evil henchman has his orders to bring her and her early prototype of digital currency back to China. Formerly Master Po, the Chinese Cyber Warfare College founder, Su Lin is forced to help those in power to jumpstart their race to the top of the cryptocurrency market. You will wonder which side she is on.

Jacob, Petra, and Quip, R-Group experts, keep tabs on the opportunistic cryptocurrency swindlers as well as other digital currency players.

Digital currency battles have the cyber good guys engaged in cyber combat with bad actors from the Darknet traveling from Atlanta, Paris, Venezuela, and finally to China. Can they maintain economic balance across the world in lock step with the cryptocurrency wars of the 21st century?

Award-winning authors Breakfield and Burkey explore the future of world commerce, cryptocurrency, and the complications that arise from creating an all-digital monetary system.

In the digital currency gold rush of the 21st century, is there anyone looking out for the average citizen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Grinnell: America's Environmental Pioneer and His Restless Drive to Save the West*



  








*Winner • National Outdoor Book Award (History/Biography)

Longlisted • PEN/Jacqueline Bograd Weld Award for Biography

Before Rachel Carson, there was George Bird Grinnell—the man whose prophetic vision did nothing less than launch American conservation.*

George Bird Grinnell, the son of a New York merchant, saw a different future for a nation in the thrall of the Industrial Age. With railroads scarring virgin lands and the formerly vast buffalo herds decimated, the country faced a crossroads: Could it pursue Manifest Destiny without destroying its natural bounty and beauty? The alarm that Grinnell sounded would spark America’s conservation movement. Yet today his name has been forgotten—an omission that John Taliaferro’s commanding biography now sets right with historical care and narrative flair.

Grinnell was born in Brooklyn in 1849 and grew up on the estate of ornithologist John James Audubon. Upon graduation from Yale, he dug for dinosaurs on the Great Plains with eminent paleontologist Othniel C. Marsh—an expedition that fanned his romantic notion of wilderness and taught him a graphic lesson in evolution and extinction. Soon he joined George A. Custer in the Black Hills, helped to map Yellowstone, and scaled the peaks and glaciers that, through his labors, would become Glacier National Park. Along the way, he became one of America’s most respected ethnologists; seasons spent among the Plains Indians produced numerous articles and books, including his tour de force, _The Cheyenne Indians: Their History and Ways of Life_.

More than a chronicler of natural history and indigenous culture, Grinnell became their tenacious advocate. He turned the sportsmen’s journal _Forest and Stream_ into a bully pulpit for wildlife protection, forest reserves, and national parks. In 1886, his distress over the loss of bird species prompted him to found the first Audubon Society. Next, he and Theodore Roosevelt founded the Boone and Crockett Club to promote “fair chase” of big game. His influence among the rich and the patrician provided leverage for the first federal legislation to protect migratory birds—a precedent that ultimately paved the way for the Endangered Species Act. And in an era when too many white Americans regarded Native Americans as backwards, Grinnell’s cries for reform carried from the reservation, through the halls of Congress, all the way to the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Animal Liberation: The Definitive Classic of the Animal Movement *



  








*The groundbreaking and “important” book about animal rights by the author of Ethics in the Real World—including a new preface (Chicago Tribune).*

First published in 1975, _Animal Liberation _created a sensation upon its release, shaking the world’s philosophical and animal-protection circles to their cores. Now, forty years later, Peter Singer’s landmark work still looms large as a foundational and canonical text of animal advocacy. Arguing that all beings capable of suffering deserve equal consideration, Singer contends that the only justifiable treatment of animals is that which maximizes good and minimizes suffering. In examining the cruelty of factory farming and the exploitation, both commercial and scientific, of laboratory animals, he identifies a kind of “ethical blindness” and calls for political action.

A moral wake-up call from one of the most influential and controversial ethicists of our time, _Animal Liberation_ tackles an emotionally charged social issue with a compelling rational argument in a rousing and riveting read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Broken Circle: A Memoir of Escaping Afghanistan *



  








*An emotional and sweeping memoir of love and survival—and of a committed and desperate family uprooted and divided by the violent, changing landscape of Afghanistan in the early 1980s.*

Before the Soviet invasion of 1980, Enjeela Ahmadi remembers her home—Kabul, Afghanistan—as peaceful, prosperous, and filled with people from all walks of life. But after her mother, unsettled by growing political unrest, leaves for medical treatment in India, the civil war intensifies, changing young Enjeela’s life forever. Amid the rumble of invading Soviet tanks, Enjeela and her family are thrust into chaos and fear when it becomes clear that her mother will not be coming home.
Thus begins an epic, reckless, and terrifying five-year journey of escape for Enjeela, her siblings, and their father to reconnect with her mother. In navigating the dangers ahead of them, and in looking back at the wilderness of her homeland, Enjeela discovers the spiritual and physical strength to find hope in the most desperate of circumstances.
A heart-stopping memoir of a girl shaken by the brutalities of war and empowered by the will to survive, _The Broken Circle_ brilliantly illustrates that _family_ is not defined by the borders of a country but by the bonds of the heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jews in America*



  








Beginning with the Sephardim who first reached the shores of America in the 1600s, this fascinating book by historian Max Dimont traces the journey of the Jews in the United States. It follows the various waves of immigration that brought people and families from Germany, Russia, and beyond; recounts the cultural achievements of those who escaped oppression in their native lands; and discusses the movement away from Orthodoxy and the attitudes of American Jews—both religious and secular—toward Israel.

From the author of _Jews, God, and History_, which has sold more than one million copies and was called “unquestionably the best popular history of the Jews written in the English language” by the_ LosAngeles Times_, this is a compelling account by an author who was himself an immigrant, raised in Helsinki, Finland, before arriving at Ellis Island in 1929 and going on to serve in army intelligence in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Way of a Ship: A Square-Rigger Voyage in the Last Days of Sail *



  








When, as a young man in the 1880s, Benjamin Lundy signed up for duty aboard a square-rigged commercial sailing vessel, he began a journey more exciting, and more terrifying, than he could have ever imagined: a treacherous, white-knuckle passage around that notorious "graveyard of ships," Cape Horn.

A century later, Derek Lundy, author of the bestselling _Godforsaken Sea_ and an accomplished amateur seaman himself, set out to recount his forebear's journey. _The Way of a Ship_ is a mesmerizing account of life on board a square-rigger, a remarkable reconstruction of a harrowing voyage through the most dangerous waters. Derek Lundy's masterful account evokes the excitement, romance, and brutality of a bygone era -- "a fantastic ride through one of the greatest moments in the history of adventure" (_Seattle Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Doctor in the XIVth Army*



  







Charles Evans records his passage from idyllic youth, fresh from Oxford in 1939, into the harsh reality of a junior doctor in Burma. Beautifully written and elegantly vivid, his diaries illuminate the progress of this ugly campaign while his post-war life saw ground-breaking work as a mountaineer, eventually rewarded by a knighthood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Foundation's Fear (Second Foundation Trilogy Series Book 1)*



  








Isaac Asimov's Foundation Trilogy is one of the high-water marks of science fiction. It is the monumental story of a Galactic Empire in decline, and the secret society of scientists who seek to shorten the inevitable Dark Age with the science of psychohistory. Now, with the permission -- and blessing -- of the Asimov estate, the epic saga continues.

Fate -- and a cruel Emperor's arbitrary power -- have thrust Hari Seldon into the First Ministership of the Empire against his will. As the story opens, Hari is about to leave his quiet professorship and take on the all but impossible task of administering 25 million inhabited worlds from the all-steel planet of Trantor. With the help of his beautiful bio-engineered "wife" Dors and his alien companion Yugo, Seldon is still developing the science that will transform history, never dreaming that it will ultimately pit him against future history's most awesome threat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Burn-In: A Novel of the Real Robotic Revolution *



  






“A white-knuckle adventure . . . This near-future was crafted by experts, and it shows.”*—Daniel H. Wilson, New York Times best-selling author of Robopocalypse*

“Fantastic, compelling, and authoritative.”* —General David Petraeus (US Army, Ret.)

An FBI agent hunts a new kind of terrorist through a Washington, DC, of the future in this ground-breaking book—at once a gripping technothriller and a fact-based tour of tomorrow.*

America is on the brink of a revolution, one both technological and political. After narrowly stopping a bombing at Washington’s Union Station, FBI Special Agent Lara Keegan receives a new assignment: to field-test an advanced police robot. As a series of shocking catastrophes unfolds, the two find themselves investigating a conspiracy whose mastermind is using cutting-edge tech to rip the nation apart. With every tech, trend, and scene drawn from real-world research, _Burn-In_ blends a techno-thriller’s excitement with nonfiction’s insight to illuminate the darkest corners of the world soon to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Girl With All the Gifts*



  








Melanie is a very special girl. Dr Caldwell calls her "our little genius."
Every morning, Melanie waits in her cell to be collected for class. When they come for her, Sergeant keeps his gun pointing at her while two of his people strap her into the wheelchair. She thinks they don't like her. She jokes that she won't bite, but they don't laugh.
_The Girl With All the Gifts_ is a groundbreaking thriller, emotionally charged and gripping from beginning to end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*My Best Friend's Exorcism: A Novel*



  








*This ENHANCED DIGITAL EDITION features TONS of TOTALLY AWESOME ’80s bonus materials—including Satanic Panic educational pamphlets, a do-it-yourself exorcism cheat sheet, a Spotify playlist of awesome ’80s tunes, animated cover artwork, and much more!*

From the _New York Times_ best-selling author of _The Southern Book Club's Guide to Slaying Vampires_, this unholy hybrid of _Beaches_ and _The Exorcist_ blends teen angst and unspeakable horrors into a pulse-pounding supernatural thriller.

The year is 1988. High school sophomores Abby and Gretchen have been best friends since fourth grade. But after an evening of skinny-dipping goes disastrously wrong, Gretchen begins to act…different. She’s moody. She’s irritable. And bizarre incidents keep happening whenever she’s nearby. Abby’s investigation leads her to some startling discoveries—and by the time their story reaches its terrifying conclusion, the fate of Abby and Gretchen will be determined by a single question: Is their friendship powerful enough to beat the devil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*NOS4A2: A Novel *



  








*The spine-tingling, bone-chilling　novel of supernatural suspense from the #1　New York Times　bestselling author of　The Fireman　and　Horns—now an AMC original series starring Zachary Quinto, Ebon Moss-Bachrach, and Ashleigh Cummings.

"A masterwork of horror."—　Time*

Victoria McQueen has an uncanny knack for finding things: a misplaced bracelet, a missing photograph, answers to unanswerable questions. When she rides her bicycle over the rickety old covered bridge in the woods near her house, she always emerges in the places she needs to be.
Charles Talent Manx has a gift of his own. He likes to take children for rides in his 1938 Rolls-Royce Wraith with the vanity plate NOS4A2. In the Wraith, he and his innocent guests can slip out of the everyday world and onto hidden roads that lead to an astonishing playground of amusements he calls Christmasland. The journey across the highway of Charlie's twisted imagination transforms his precious passengers, leaving them as terrifying and unstoppable as their benefactor.
Then comes the day when Vic goes looking for trouble...and finds her way to Charlie. That was a lifetime ago. Now, the only kid ever to escape Charlie's evil is all grown up and desperate to forget. But Charlie Manx hasn't stopped thinking about Victoria McQueen. On the road again, he won't slow down until he's taken his revenge. He's after something very special—something Vic can never replace.
As a life-and-death battle of wills builds, Vic McQueen prepares to destroy Charlie once and for all—or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Legion: A Novel from the Author of The Exorcist*



  








From the author of _The Exorcist _-- _Legion_, a classic tale of horror, is back in print!

A young boy is found horribly murdered in a mock crucifixion. Is the murderer the elderly woman who witnessed the crime? A neurologist who can no longer bear the pain life inflicts on its victims? A psychiatrist with a macabre sense of humor and a guilty secret? A mysterious mental patient, locked in silent isolation?

Lieutenant Kinderman follows a bewildering trail that links all these people, confronting a new enigma at every turn even as more murders surface. Why does each victim suffer the same dreadful mutilations? Why are two of the victims priests? Is there a connection between _these_ crimes and another series of murders that took place twelve years ago—and supposedly ended with the death of the killer?

_Legion_ is a novel of breathtaking energy and suspense. But more than this, it is an extraordinary journey into the uncharted depths of the human mind and the most agonizing questions of the human condition.

The answers are revealed in a climax so stunning that it could only have been written by the author of _The Exorcist_—William Peter Blatty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Desolations of Devil's Acre (Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children Book 6)*



  








*Instant #1 bestseller!

The epic conclusion to the #1 bestselling Miss Peregrine’s Peculiar Children series by Ransom Riggs.
*
_Jacob and his friends will face deadly enemies and race through history’s most dangerous loops in this thrilling page-turner. _The Desolations of Devil's Acre _is the newest installment, and final adventure, in the beloved Miss Peregrine’s Peculiar Children series._

The last thing Jacob Portman saw before the world went dark was a terrible, familiar face.
Suddenly, he and Noor are back in the place where everything began—his grandfather’s house. Jacob doesn’t know how they escaped from V’s loop to find themselves in Florida. But he does know one thing for certain: Caul has returned.
After a narrow getaway from a blood- thirsty hollow, Jacob and Noor reunite with Miss Peregrine and the peculiar children in Devil’s Acre. The Acre is being plagued by desolations—weather fronts of ash and blood and bone—a terrible portent of Caul’s amassing army.
Risen from the Library of Souls and more powerful than ever, Caul and his apocalyptic agenda seem unstoppable. Only one hope remains—deliver Noor to the meeting place of the seven prophesied ones. _If_ they can decipher its secret location.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*311 Pelican Court (Cedar Cove Book 0) *



  








*Return to #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber’s Cedar Cove, where sometimes you have to take a leap of faith to find the love you deserve.
*
In the small town of Cedar Cove, everyone knows everybody else’s business—and they usually have an opinion about it.

Recently divorced, Zach and Rosie Cox were given an unusual custody deal by Judge Olivia Lockhart: instead of their children moving between homes, the kids keep the family home and the parents move in and out. Working to create stability in this new arrangement just might show them that they still belong together, if only they can learn to trust each other again.

Olivia herself is caught in a dilemma. Her ex-husband is trying to regain her affection, but maybe what she really wants is Jack Griffin to show her how he feels.

As always, Olivia will help and encourage her friends as they deal with new challenges and fresh starts, because this community is one that cares about each other, and they know hope and happiness can show up in unexpected places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on Cold Street (The Lady Sherlock Series Book 5)*



  








*Charlotte Holmes, Lady Sherlock, investigates a puzzling new murder case that implicates Scotland Yard inspector Robert Treadles in the USA Today bestselling series set in Victorian England.* 

Inspector Treadles, Charlotte Holmes’s friend and collaborator, has been found locked in a room with two dead men, both of whom worked with his wife at the great manufacturing enterprise she has recently inherited. 

Rumors fly. Had Inspector Treadles killed the men because they had opposed his wife’s initiatives at every turn? Had he killed in a fit of jealous rage, because he suspected Mrs. Treadles of harboring deeper feelings for one of the men? To make matters worse, he refuses to speak on his own behalf, despite the overwhelming evidence against him.

Charlotte finds herself in a case strewn with lies and secrets. But which lies are to cover up small sins, and which secrets would flay open a past better left forgotten? Not to mention, how can she concentrate on these murders, when Lord Ingram, her oldest friend and sometime lover, at last dangles before her the one thing she has always wanted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lady in the Lake: A Novel (Philip Marlowe series Book 4)*



  








*Crime fiction master Raymond Chandler's fourth novel featuring Philip Marlowe, the "quintessential urban private eye" (Los Angeles Times).* 

In _The Lady in the Lake_, hardboiled crime fiction master Raymond Chandler brings us the story of a couple of missing wives—one a rich man's and one a poor man's—who have become the objects of Philip Marlowe's investigation. One of them may have gotten a Mexican divorce and married a gigolo and the other may be dead. Marlowe's not sure he cares about either one, but he's not paid to care.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bad Blood (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 4)*



  








*The body slumps over the steering wheel. Pools of blood going tacky on the dash. Two shots to the back of the head.*

_A mafia-style hit in a small town._

*Special Agent Violet Darger* must make sense of this savagery. Figure out how brutality like this could happen in rural Michigan.

The victim had been living the American dream. A small-business owner who built a construction empire. Started a family. Coached youth hockey. He seemed to have it all.

*But his surface life didn’t tell the full story.*

He carried dark secrets to the grave. Left clues which offer more questions than answers, clues that seem to lead Darger to Detroit.

In the city, she finds despair. Corruption. Decay.

Blocks of vacant buildings line the streets. Crumbling. Caving in. It resembles ancient ruins more than a modern American city. Concrete caverns waiting to be explored.

*And there, among the rubble, she gets swept up in the hunt for a notorious hit man.*

He kills for profit. Navigates the brutal world of organized crime. Harbors secrets of his own, albeit domestic ones.

He holds the answers to all of Darger’s questions, but only if she can catch him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Hunt (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 6)*



  








*Catch me.*

The words that taunted FBI Agent Emma Griffin on the blood-soaked train ride from Sherwood continue to follow her.
Drawn to Feathered Nest, she discovers that the horror is far from over and whoever is behind the dare has no intention of his brutal game slowing down any time soon.
While in Feathered Nest, she revisits Cabin 13 to figure out the truth behind the necklace and search for more clues to discover the secret of the dead man that she found on its doorstep.

As she tugs the threads of the mysteries that have haunted her, the life Emma thought she knew starts to unravel around her.
How well did she really know her mother and father?
How much can she trust Greg?
Are the secrets in Feathered Nest really her own?

Lives depend on Emma's skill and instinct. Some she has the chance to save. Others are long lost, but she can ensure they are remembered for what they were.
As she pieces together the stories of her past, she begins to realize they are far bigger than she could have imagined. But only Emma can determine how they end.

There is no turning back now. It is catch or be caught. Hunt or be hunted.

_The Girl and the Hunt is the sixth book in the Emma Griffin Mystery series, it can be read as a standalone._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Secret Society (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 9)*



  








*Evil has many faces. This one you will never see coming.*

_This is the bizarre and shocking case of Lakyn Monroe.
In the midst of filming her show, Lakyn vanished without a trace.
Four months have passed, and the unusual disappearance of the internet celebrity has garnered nationwide attention. With no clues to the reasoning behind her disappearance, the beautiful girl with the world at her feet would soon become just another missing face._

It has been months since the horror of Windsor Island. FBI agent Emma Griffin has fully settled back in Sherwood.
Balancing her time between the Bureau, the local police, and making sense of her ex-boyfriend’s mysterious death.

When her cousin Dean shows up for an impromptu visit and brings along a strange missing person's case.
The case of Lakyn Monroe that he still can't untangle, she's willing to help him puzzle it out.
They get drawn into a string of murders and disappearances. Cases that seem unrelated, but as more clues are uncovered, more questions arise.

When the cases start to intertwine leading back to one man.
A _“disturbed and unstable”_ man that is fighting for his life against the executioner’s time.
They start to discover the sinister secret behind Lakyn’s disappearance.

Faced with an insurmountable opponent, they must fight against the clock to rescue the missing and save innocent lives.
_Emma must not only uncover but expose the monsters lurking in the shadows._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Walking Shadows: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 25) *



  








Detective Peter Decker and his wife, Rina Lazarus, risk life and limb to solve a pair of brutal murders that may be tied to a crime from more than twenty years ago in this intense and addictive mystery from _New York Times_ bestselling author Faye Kellerman.
On a quiet suburban street in upstate Greenbury, New York, the brutally beaten body of a young man is discovered in the woods adjacent to an empty vacation home. Twenty-six-year-old Brady Neil a resident of the neighboring town of Hamilton, had no criminal record, few friends, worked full-time, and attended community college. But as Detective Peter Decker learns, the clean-cut kid is linked to the criminal world. When Brady was a baby, his father, Brandon Gratz, was convicted of robbing and killing the owners of a local jewelry store. While Gratz and his partner, Kyle Masterson, admitted to the robbery, they swore they left the owners, Glen and Lydia Levine, very much alive.
The experienced detective knows there’s more to this homicide case than the records show. As he digs into Gratz’s past, Decker begins to suspect that the son’s murder may be connected to the father’s sins. Before he can put together the pieces, Decker finds out that one of Brady Neil’s friends, Joseph Boch—aka Boxer—has gone missing. Heading to Boch’s house with his temporary new partner, Hamilton PD cop Lenora Baccus, they discover a bloodbath.
Who would savagely kill two innocent men—and why? Finding the answers will require all of Decker’s skill and knowledge, the help of his fellow Greenbury detectives, Tyler McAdams and Kevin Butterfield, and information gleaned from his wife Rina’s behind the scenes investigation to put all the pieces of this deadly puzzle together . . . and see justice done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jigsaw Man: A Novel (An Inspector Anjelica Henley Thriller Book 1) *



  








*A Crime Reads Most Anticipated Book of 2021

A serial killer and his copycat are locked in a violent game of cat and mouse. Can DI Anjelica Henley stop them before it’s too late?*

On the day she returns to active duty with the Serial Crimes Unit, Detective Inspector Anjelica Henley is called to a crime scene. Dismembered body parts from two victims have been found by the river.

The modus operandi bears a striking resemblance to Peter Olivier, the notorious Jigsaw Killer, who has spent the past two years behind bars. When he learns that someone is co-opting his grisly signature—the arrangement of victims’ limbs in puzzle-piece shapes—he decides to take matters into his own hands.

As the body count rises, DI Anjelica Henley is faced with an unspeakable new threat. Can she apprehend the copycat killer before Olivier finds a way to get to him first? Or will she herself become the next victim?

Drawing on her experience as a criminal attorney, debut novelist Nadine Matheson delivers the page-turning crime novel of the year. Taut, vivid and addictively sinister, _The Jigsaw Man _will leave you breathless until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Terminal Freeze (Jeremy Logan Series Book 2)*


  






NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • In this riveting, high-octane thriller, an ancient creature is inadvertently released to wreak havoc on the inhabitants of a desolate arctic landscape.

Alaska's Federal Wilderness Zone is one of the most dangerous and inhospitable places on Earth. For paleoecologist Evan Marshall, an expedition to the Zone offers an once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to study the mounting effects of climate change. But once there, Marshall and his intrepid team make an astonishing discovery: an enormous prehistoric animal encased in solid ice. Despite repeated warnings from the local village, and Marshall's own mounting concern, the expedition sponsors want the creature cut from the ice, thawed, and revealed on a live television spectacular…But then the creature disappears and an unspeakable horror is unleashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Ex-Wife: A nail biting gripping psychological thriller *



  








*You’ve got everything she wants …*

Newly married *Natasha* has the perfect house, a loving husband and a beautiful little girl called Emily. She’d have it all if it wasn’t for *Jen*, her husband’s ex-wife who just won’t leave them alone …

Then Natasha returns home one day to find her husband and Emily gone without trace. Desperate to get her daughter back, Natasha will do anything even if it means accepting an offer of help from Jen. *But can she trust her? And do either of them really know the man they married?

If you loved The Girl on the Train, Gone Girl or The Couple Next Door then this dark, twisting psychological thriller from Amazon chart bestseller Jess Ryder is guaranteed to have you gripped.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Closing Costs *



  








*HAPPY HOUSE HUNTING…*

Nelle and Evan Pereira were thrilled to close on their “forever home,” a spacious paradise nestled against a state forest in Massachusetts. Three months later, on a brisk Saturday morning, their peace is destroyed when an intruder captures Nelle home by herself. Quickly overpowered by the aggressive stranger, she’s forced down to the cold, musty basement where he ties her to a chair. The intruder has a singular, if unusual, demand: he wants her to make a phone call. One that Nelle isn’t confident she can make, even though her life depends on it.

Desperate to see herself and her husband to safety, Nelle doesn’t yet realize this was no chance encounter—it was a carefully planned attack. With no one to hear them scream, their secluded home feels horrifyingly isolated. And before this long day is through, Nelle and Evan, who share a dangerous secret, will bring a violent reckoning down upon all of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The 7th Canon *



  








*A riveting legal thriller from Robert Dugoni, New York Times bestselling author of My Sister’s Grave.*

In San Francisco’s seamy Tenderloin district, a teenage street hustler has been murdered in a shelter for boys. And the dedicated priest who runs the struggling home stands accused. But despite damning evidence that he’s a killer—and worse—Father Thomas Martin stands by his innocence. And attorney Peter Donley stands with him.
For three years Donley has cut his legal teeth in his uncle’s tiny, no-frills firm, where people come before profits. Just as Donley is poised to move on to a lucrative dream job, the shocking case lands in his lap, and he must put his future on hold while putting his courtroom skills to the test. But a ruthless DA seeking headlines and a brutal homicide cop bent on vengeance have their own agendas. Now, as he unearths the dirty secrets surrounding the case, Donley must risk his neck to save his client’s life…and expose the face of true evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Her Last Breath *



  








*From the bestselling author of One Small Sacrifice comes a suspenseful thriller about a dead woman who predicted her own murder—and the sister who won’t let the truth be buried.*

When her beloved sister Caroline dies suddenly, Deirdre is heartbroken. However, her sorrow turns to bone-chilling confusion when she receives a message Caroline sent days earlier warning that her death would be no accident. Long used to being a pariah to her family, Deirdre covers her tattoos and heads to Manhattan for her sister’s funeral.
The message claimed Caroline’s husband, Theo, killed his first wife and got away with it. Reeling from the news, Deirdre confronts Theo on the way to the cemetery, and he reveals both his temper and his suspicion that Deirdre’s “perfect” sister was having an affair.
Paranoid and armed with just enough information to make her dangerous, Deirdre digs into the disturbing secrets buried with Caroline. But as she gets closer to the truth, she realizes that her own life may be at risk…and that there may be more than one killer in the family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Open Carry: An Action Packed US Marshal Suspense Novel (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 1) *



  








*From the New York Times bestselling author of Tom Clancy: Code of Honor (The Jack Ryan Universe)  comes the first in the acclaimed Arliss Cutter series set in the beautiful and deadly wilds of Alaska.

“A double-barreled blast of action.”
—C.J. Box

“Cameron’s books are riveting page turners.”
—Mark Greaney*

U.S. Marshal Arliss Cutter is a born tracker. After enlisting in the military, fighting in the Middle East, and working three field positions for Marshal Services, Cutter is sent to the icy wastelands of southeast Alaska. Three people have disappeared on Prince of Wales Island.

Two are crew members of the reality TV show, _Alaska Adventure Jobs_. The other is a Tlingit Indian girl who had the misfortune of witnessing their murders. Cutter’s job is to find the bodies, examine the crew’s footage for clues, and track down the men who killed them. Easier said than done. Especially when the whole town is hiding secrets, the trail leads to a dead end—and the hunter becomes the prey . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stone Cross: An Action-Packed Crime Thriller (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 2) *



  








*An Apple Books Best of the Month Selection
A USA Today Bestseller

“Suspenseful . . . builds to a satisfying, if violent, conclusion . . .”
—Publishers Weekly

In a remote Alaskan village, Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter searches for a stone-cold killer amid a hotbed of corruption and long-buried secrets . . .
*
It’s hunting season in Stone Cross, Alaska—but Arliss Cutter has come here for a very different game. A federal judge is receiving death threats and refuses protection. Cutter and his deputy Lola Teariki have been assigned to keep him safe. But no one is ever really safe in a place like this. And no one is above suspicion . . .

When Cutter and Lola arrive, the village is already gripped with fear. A young couple has disappeared from their fishing lodge. Their handyman has been found dead next to a crude drawing of a mysterious symbol. With the judge’s life still at risk, and two people still missing, navigating the blood-bound traditions of this close-knit community won’t be easy. When the secrets come out, the deadly hunt is on . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Bone Rattle: A Riveting Novel of Suspense (An Arliss Cutter Novel Book 3) *



  








*In the icy heart of Alaska, a series of gruesome murders leads Deputy US Marshal Arliss Cutter into a firestorm of searing corruption, clashing cultures, and bone-chilling fear…
*
In Juneau, a young Native archeologist is sent to protect the ancient burial sites uncovered by an Alaskan gold mining company. He never returns.

In Anchorage, a female torso—minus head, hands, and feet—is washed ashore near a jogging trail by the airport. It is not the first.

At Alaska’s Fugitive Task Force, Arliss Cutter and deputy Lola Teariki are pulled from their duties and sent to a federal court in Juneau. Instead of tracking dangerous fugitives, Cutter and Lola will be keeping track of sequestered jurors in a high-profile trial. The case involves a massive drug conspiracy with ties to a mining company, a lobbyist, and two state senators. When a prosecuting attorney is murdered—and a reporter viciously attacked—Cutter realizes they’re dealing with something much bigger, and darker, than a simple drug trial. The truth lies deep within the ancient sites and precious mines of this isolated land—and inside the cold hearts of those would kill to hide its secrets…

What’s buried in Alaska stays in Alaska.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How the Irish Won the American Revolution: A New Look at the Forgotten Heroes of America's War of Independence*



  








When the Continental Congress decided to declare independence from the British empire in 1776, ten percent of the population of their fledgling country were from Ireland. By 1790, close to 500,000 Irish citizens had immigrated to America. They were was very active in the American Revolution, both on the battlefields and off, and yet their stories are not well known. The important contributions of the Irish on military, political, and economic levels have been long overlooked and ignored by generations of historians. However, new evidence has revealed that Washington’s Continental Army consisted of a far larger percentage of Irish soldiers than previously thought—between 40 and 50 percent—who fought during some of the most important battles of the American Revolution.

Romanticized versions of this historical period tend to focus on the upper class figures that had the biggest roles in America’s struggle for liberty. But these adaptations neglect the impact of European and Irish ideals as well as citizens on the formation of the revolution. Irish contributors such as John Barry, the colonies’ foremost naval officer; Henry Knox, an artillery officer and future Secretary of War; Richard Montgomery, America’s first war hero and martyr; and Charles Thomson, a radical organizer and Secretary to the Continental Congress were all instrumental in carrying out the vision for a free country. Without their timely and disproportionate assistance, America almost certainly would have lost the desperate fight for its existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty*



  







*The story of the love that ended an empire*

In this commanding book, Pulitzer Prize–winning author Robert K. Massie sweeps readers back to the extraordinary world of Imperial Russia to tell the story of the Romanovs’ lives: Nicholas’s political naïveté, Alexandra’s obsession with the corrupt mystic Rasputin, and little Alexis’s brave struggle with hemophilia. Against a lavish backdrop of luxury and intrigue, Massie unfolds a powerful drama of passion and history—the story of a doomed empire and the death-marked royals who watched it crumble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life After the Third Reich: The Struggle to Rise from the Nazi Ruins*



  







In 1945, Hitler committed suicide in his bunker as the Third Reich collapsed and the Red Army swamped Berlin. But what was it like to live in Germany after World War II?

This is the story of Germany after the Nazis, a time when two separate states rose from the ashes to face each other across the Iron Curtain. Meanwhile, the people struggled to come to terms with both the physical and psychological impact of defeat, as well as guilt for the monstrous acts that had been committed under Hitler's regime.

When Allied forces took over Germany, they were shocked at the scale of destruction. But how did they ensure that those guilty of crimes against humanity were punished, and where exactly did all the Nazis go after the war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Arrest: A Novel*



  






*From the award-winning author of The Feral Detective and Motherless Brooklyn comes an utterly original post-collapse yarn about two siblings, the man that came between them, and a nuclear-powered super car.*

The Arrest isn’t post-apocalypse. It isn’t a dystopia. It isn’t a utopia. It’s just what happens when much of what we take for granted—cars, guns, computers, and airplanes, for starters—quits working. . . . 
Before the Arrest, Sandy Duplessis had a reasonably good life as a screenwriter in L.A. An old college friend and writing partner, the charismatic and malicious Peter Todbaum, had become one of the most powerful men in Hollywood. That didn’t hurt. 
Now, post-Arrest, nothing is what it was. Sandy, who calls himself Journeyman, has landed in rural Maine. There he assists the butcher and delivers the food grown by his sister, Maddy, at her organic farm. But then Todbaum shows up in an extraordinary vehicle: a retrofitted tunnel-digger powered by a nuclear reactor. Todbaum has spent the Arrest smashing his way across a fragmented and phantasmagorical United States, trailing enmities all the way. Plopping back into the siblings’ life with his usual odious panache, his motives are entirely unclear. Can it be that Todbaum wants to produce one more extravaganza? Whatever he’s up to, it may fall to Journeyman to stop him. 
Written with unrepentant joy and shot through with just the right amount of contemporary dread, _The Arrest_ is speculative fiction at its absolute finest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Men at Arms: A Novel of Discworld*



  








A Young Dwarf's Dream
Corporal Carrot has been promoted! He's now in charge of the new recruits guarding Ankh-Morpork, Discworld's greatest city, from Barbarian Tribes, Miscellaneous Marauders, unlicensed Thieves, and such. It's a big job, particularly for an adopted dwarf.
But an even bigger job awaits. An ancient document has just revealed that Ankh-Morpork, ruled for decades by Disorganized crime, has a secret sovereign! And his name is Carrott...
And so begins the most awesome epic encounter of all time, or at least all afternoon, in which the fate of a city—indeed of the universe itself!—depends on a young man's courage, an ancient sword's magic, and a three-legged poodle's bladder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hogfather: A Novel of Discworld*



  








It’s the most wonderful time of the year, Hogswatchnight, when the Hogfather himself dons his red suit and climbs in his sleigh pulled by—of course—eight hogs, to shower gifts across Discworld. But when the fat man goes missing, someone has to sit in. It’s up to Death to take up the reigns—otherwise the sun won’t shine tomorrow . . . or ever again.
Who would want to harm Discworld's most beloved icon? Very few things are held sacred in this twisted, corrupt, heartless—and oddly familiar—universe, but the Hogfather is one of them. Yet here it is, Hogswatchnight, that most joyous and acquisitive of times, and the jolly, old, red-suited gift-giver has vanished without a trace. And there's something shady going on involving an uncommonly psychotic member of the Assassins' Guild and certain representatives of Ankh-Morpork's rather extensive criminal element. Suddenly Discworld's entire myth system is unraveling at an alarming rate. Drastic measures must be taken, which is why Death himself is taking up the reins of the fat man's vacated sleigh . . . which, in turn, has Death's level-headed granddaughter, Susan, racing to unravel the nasty, humbuggian mess before the holiday season goes straight to hell and takes everyone along with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Higher Frontier (Star Trek: The Original Series) *



  








*An all-new Star Trek movie-era adventure featuring James T. Kirk!*

Investigating the massacre of a telepathic minority, Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the U.S.S. _Enterprise_ confront a terrifying new threat: faceless, armored hunters whose extradimensional technology makes them seemingly unstoppable. Kirk must team with the powerful telepath Miranda Jones and the enigmatic Medusans to take on these merciless killers in an epic battle that will reveal the true faces of both enemy and ally!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Joy Machine (Star Trek: The Original Series Book 80) *



  








Timshel was once the vacation spot of the galaxy, full of culture, natural beauty, and friendly, hospitable inhabitants. But now Timshel has cut itself off from the universe. No one is allowed to enter or leave. Concerned, the Federation has sent agents to investigate, but none have returned.
Captain Kirk and the crew of the _Starship EnterpriseTM_ are shocked to discover the truth: the people of Timshel have succumbed to an insidious new technology that guarantees every citizen total pleasure, a soul-destroying ecstasy that has enslaved their entire civilization. Kirk and Spock have faced many threats before, but now they face the most seductive menace of all: perfect happiness.
And the rest of the Federation may soon fall under the irresistible control of the Joy Machine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dyson Sphere (Star Trek: The Next Generation Book 50) *



  








Two hundred million kilometers across, with a surface area that exceeds that of a quarter-billion worlds, the Dyson sphere is one of the most astounding discoveries the Federation has ever made. Now the _U.S.S. Enterprise™_ has returned to explore the awesome mysteries of the sphere. Intrigued by what is possibly the greatest archaeological treasure of all time, Captain Jean-Luc Picard hopes to discover the origin of humanoid life throughout the galaxy -- or perhaps the ultimate secret of the Borg.
But when a neutron star approaches on a collision course with the sphere, a mission of discovery becomes a desperate race against time. The many sentient species inhabiting the sphere face extinction -- can even the _Starship Enterprise_ save them all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Errand of Fury Book #1: Seeds of Rage*



  








*ERRAND OF FURY*
Following the harrowing events of the _Errand of Vengeance_ trilogy, tensions between the Federation and the Klingon Empire are the highest they've been since the Battle of Donatu V twenty-five years earlier. Even as Federation Ambassador Robert Fox engages in tense negotiations with the Klingon ambassador to maintain the peace, Captain James T. Kirk of the _Starship Enterprise_™ sees his vessel refit from a ship of exploration into a ship of war. The coming conflict will take its toll on many personal lives as well...
*Leslie Parrish:* The security supervisor is stunned to learn that she is pregnant by her recently killed lover, Jon Anderson -- and that Anderson was, in fact, a Klingon spy, surgically altered to pass as human.
*Karel:* Brother of the Klingon agent posing as Anderson, and responsible for his death, Captain Koloth's new first officer faces a crisis of faith as he sees the Klingon Empire falling into dishonorable ruin.
*Michael Fuller:* Father of _Enterprise_ security supervisor Sam Fuller, who was killed in a battle with the Klingons, his son's death reminds him of Donatu V, of which he was one of the few survivors. Has Fuller reenlisted in Starfleet and joined the _Enterprise_ security team out of loyalty -- or vengeance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Errand of Fury #2: Demands of Honor (Star Trek: The Next Generation)*



  








The United Federation of Planets and the Klingon Empire stand on the brink of war. Captain James T. Kirk and the _Starship Enterprise_™ are sent back to System 7348 -- site of a previous skirmish with the Klingons -- for a confrontation with the _I.K.S. D'k Tahg_ under the command of Captain Koloth.

Even as the two great ships face each other, trouble is brewing among their crews. On the _Enterprise_, Lieutenant Leslie Parrish is pregnant with a half-Klingon child and must face a critical decision about her future, while Section Chief Michael Fuller still carries the wounds of the twenty-five-year-old Battle of Donatu V, of which he was one of the few survivors -- not to mention his grief over the death of his son, recently killed in battle against the Klingons.

On the _D'k Tahg_, First Officer Karel finds himself trapped between the scheming, dishonorable Councillor Duras and his commanding officer, Koloth. While the stakes only seem to be the possession of a single star system, the ramifications may spread throughout the Klingon Empire, as they find themselves at a crossroads between conquest and honor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Star Trek: The Original Series: Errand of Fury #3: Sacrifices of War*



  








Poised on the verge of interstellar war, Captain Kirk's last best hope that the Federation can stop the Klingons is the people of Organia, avowed pacifists.

Forced to disguise themselves as interstellar traders, Captain Kirk and Mister Spock are trapped on the primitive world of Organia as Klingon Defense Forces occupy the planet. Determined to make the Organians see that they need not bow to oppression, the Starfleet officers sabotage Klingon materiel. In retaliation, the Klingon captain, Kor, executes many Organians. Unconcerned, the Council of Elders begs Kirk and Spock to stop the violence.

While in deep space the forces of Starfleet and the Klingon Empire scramble to position their fleets for the first onslaught of what could be a long and deadly war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prey: Book One: Hell's Heart (Star Trek 1)*




  






Continuing the milestone 50th anniversary celebration of Star Trek—an epic new trilogy that stretches from the events of The Original Series movie _The Search for Spock_ to _The Next Generation_!

When Klingon commander Kruge died in combat against James T. Kirk on the Genesis planet back in 2285, he left behind a powerful house in disarray—and a series of ticking time bombs: the Phantom Wing, a secret squadron of advanced Birds-of-Prey; a cabal of loyal officers intent on securing his heritage; and young Korgh, his thwarted would-be heir, willing to wait a Klingon lifetime to enact his vengeance.

Now, one hundred years later, while on a diplomatic mission for the United Federation of Planets, Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the crew of the USS _Enterprise_ are snared in the aged Korgh’s trap—and thrust directly in the middle of an ancient conflict. But as Commander Worf soon learns, Korgh may be after far bigger game than anyone imagines, confronting the Federation-Klingon alliance with a crisis unlike any it has ever seen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prey: Book Two: The Jackal's Trick (Star Trek 2)*



  







Continuing the milestone 50th anniversary celebration of Star Trek—an epic new trilogy that stretches from the events of The Original Series movie _The Search for Spock_ to _The Next Generation_!

The Klingon-Federation alliance is in peril as never before. Lord Korgh has seized control of the House of Kruge, executing a plot one hundred years in the making. The Klingon cult known as the Unsung rampages across the stars, striking from the shadows in their cloaked Birds-of-Prey. And the mysterious figure known as Buxtus Cross launches a scheme that will transform the Klingon Empire forever.

Into danger flies Admiral William T. Riker and the USS_ Titan_, charged with protecting the peace forged nearly a century before during the Khitomer Accords. Aided by Captain Jean-Luc Picard and the USS_ Enterprise_, Riker and his officers scour the stars, seeking to find the Unsung and uncover the truth behind the conspiracy before time runs out.

Yet even as Commander Worf departs on a deeply personal mission of honor, hidden sinister forces seek to turn the crisis to their advantage. And the conspirators’ plans threaten to spiral out of control, jeopardizing the very empire they aspire to rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Prey: Book Three: The Hall of Heroes (Star Trek 3) *



  








Continuing the milestone 50th anniversary celebration of Star Trek—an epic new trilogy that stretches from the events of The Original Series movie _The Search for Spock_ to _The Next Generation_!

The Klingon Empire stands on the precipice. In the wake of violence from the cult known as the Unsung, paranoia threatens to break Chancellor Martok’s regime. Klingons increasingly call for a stronger hand to take control...one that Lord Korgh, master manipulator, is only too willing to offer.

But other forces are now in motion. Assisted by a wily agent, the Empire’s enemies secretly conspire to take full advantage of the situation. Aboard the USS_ Titan_, Admiral William T. Riker realizes far more than the Federation’s alliance with the Klingons is in danger. With the Empire a wounded animal, it could either become an attacker—or a target.

Yet even as hostilities increase, Commander Worf returns to the USS_ Enterprise_ and Captain Jean-Luc Picard with a daring plan of his own. The preservation of both the Empire and the Federation alliance may hinge on an improbable savior leading a most unlikely force....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Goodbye, Again: Essays, Reflections, and Illustrations *



  








*Instant New York Times Bestseller 
“Truly, there's no shame in taking a break from books during the pandemic. But if you're feeling ready to reach out, try starting with Goodbye, Again. Take my word for it — let Jonny Sun into your life.”---Janet W. Lee, NPR
The wonderfully original author of E*_*veryone's a Aliebn When Ur a Aliebn Too*_ *gives us a collection of touching and hilarious personal essays, stories, poems—accompanied by his trademark illustrations—covering topics such as mental health, happiness, and what it means to belong.*

Jonny Sun is back with a collection of essays and other writings in his unique, funny, and heartfelt style. The pieces range from long meditations on topics like loneliness and being an outsider, to short humor pieces, conversations, and memorable one-liners.
Jonny's honest writings about his struggles with feeling productive, as well as his difficulties with anxiety and depression will connect deeply with his fans as well as anyone attempting to create in our chaotic world. 
It also features a recipe for scrambled eggs that might make you cry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Preacher's Carnage (Preacher/The First Mountain Man Book 27)*



  








*In the bloody aftermath of a wagon ambush, a suspect flees, a woman disappears, and a mountain man searches for truth, justice, and revenge. They call him Preacher . . . 

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. STOP BY AND SAY HOWDY. 
*
Preacher is no hired killer. When a wagon train is brutally ambushed on the Sante Fe Trail though, he can’t say no to the St. Louis businessman willing to pay him for justice. It’s not the stolen gold that’s convinced Preacher to take the job And it’s not the missing body of one of the wagon train’s crew, a prime suspect who may have plotted the ambush and taken off with the gold. No, it’s the suspect’s lovely fiance, Alita Montez. She believes her boyfriend is innocent—and has run off to find him. Preacher can’t abide the idea of a young woman alone on the Sante Fe Trail. If the Comanche don’t get her, the coyotes will. And Preacher can’t have that. * 
*
But to save the girl and get the gold, the legendary mountain man will have to forge a path that’s as twisted as a nest of rattlers, face off with trigger-happy kidnappers, backstabbers, and bounty-hunters—and match wits with Styles Mallory, the biggest baddest frontiersman of them all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bullet for a Stranger (A Red Ryan Western Book 3)*



  








*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY—WATCH YOUR BACK. 
*
Red Ryan is one of the fastest guns in the West. But this time, he’s in for the longest, hardest ride of his life. Where danger lurks around every turn—and all roads lead to hell . . . * 

700 MILES OF MAYHEM 
*
Gold. Silver. Cold hard cash. Stagecoach guard Red Ryan and his driver Buttons Muldoon have ridden shotgun on some pretty valuable cargo in their day. But they’re about to learn—the hard way—that the most dangerous cargo of all is human. They’ve been hired to escort a cowardly traitor facing an army court martial in New Orleans. Every hired killer in Texas wants him dead, including gun-handy Hannah Huckabee, a woman with a mysterious past and an agenda of her own. But she’s just one of the dangers they’ll face along the way. There are cutthroat gangs bent on slaughtering anything on two legs. And 700 miles of the deadliest terrain Red Ryan has ever had to shoot his way out of . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Quiet, Little Town (A Red Ryan Western Book 4)*



  








*OHNSTONE COUNTRY. ONE WILD RIDE. 

Stagecoach guard Red Ryan has managed to survive every dirty, danger-filled trail in Texas. But this time, the journey is hell on four wheels. And the next stop could be his last . . . 

BIG TROUBLE IN A SMALL TOWN 
*
It starts with an unusual request: “On this trip there will be no cussing, no drinking, no gambling, and no loose women.” No problem. Or so Red Ryan thinks—until he meets the passengers. They include four holy and silent monks, one beautiful lady tutor, and a drunken, washed-up gunfighter. Even worse, they’re crossing the wild Texas hill country where bloodthirsty Apaches are on the loose and a mad-dog killer is on the prowl. But that can’t compare to what’s waiting for them at Fredericksburg. In this quiet little town, every man, woman, and monk will reveal their true colors. Green for greed. Yellow for cowardice. Black for pure unadulterated evil. Which leaves Red—gunning for his life . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Good Day for a Massacre (A Slash and Pecos Western Book 2)*



  








*Johnstone Country. Where it’s never quiet on the Western front.
* Life on the straight and narrow is easier said than done for a pair of crooks like Jimmy “Slash” Braddock and Melvin “Pecos Kid” Baker. But these reprobates are doing their damnedest to make an honest go of it. They’ve managed to safely deliver a church organ to a mountain parish when their sometime employer—Chief U.S. Marshal Luther T. “Bleed-’m-So” Bledsoe—recruits them for a job only fools would take.

Marshal Bledsoe wants them to pick up a shipment of gold in the mining town in the Sawatch Mountains. Here’s the catch: Slash and Pecos’s wagon is just a decoy. When a ruthless gang ambushes the real gold shipment, it’s up to Slash and Pecos to go after the trigger-happy bandits. And they won’t be alone. A lady Pinkerton, Hattie Friendly—who is anything but—survived the ambush and is hellbent on getting the gold back. Even if she has to team up with a pair of ornery old cutthroats like Slash and Pecos. . . .

*The Cutthroats are back. The bad guys are history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Buzzard's Bluff (Ben Savage, Saloon Ranger Book 1)*



  








*JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. WILDER THAN EVER.*

Welcome to the Lost Coyote Saloon. Saddle up to the bar and order a whiskey. Play a few hands of poker. But don’t make any trouble. The new owner is savage. Ben Savage. Once a Texas Ranger, he’s always cocked and ready for some fool to come looking for payback . . .

*EAT, DRINK, AND BE WARY*

When Ben Savage receives a telegram informing him that an old friend died—and left him his saloon—he’s not sure what to think. Western saloons are as wild as it gets, full of rowdy ranchers and cocky cowboys, high-stakes gamblers and low-life drifters, hard liquor and easy women. Then there’s the occasional outlaw gang. But when Savage travels to Buzzard’s Bluff, Texas, to check out his inheritance, he meets the saloon’s lovely manager, Rachel Baskin, and has a change of heart. As an experienced lawman, he figures he can run a decent establishment. Keep things friendly, peaceful, and orderly. There’s just one problem: as a longtime Pinkerton agent, Ben has made a lot of enemies. And some of them are bound to turn up in his saloon—thirsty for whiskey . . . and revenge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Devil's Boneyard (Ben Savage, Saloon Ranger Book 2) *



  








*At the Lost Coyote Saloon, you can bet your bottom dollar that some lowlife will try to cheat you, beat you, or defeat you. But bar owner Ben Savage won’t let a few bad customers ruin a good time. And he’s got the guns to prove it . . .

JOHNSTONE COUNTRY. HOTTER THAN HADES.

DRINK WITH THE DEVIL*

Located in the bullet-riddled heart of Texas, the Lost Coyote Saloon in the town of Buzzard’s Bluff, is a magnet for drifters, grifters, and outlaws on the run. That’s why the bar’s manager, the beautiful Rachel Baskin, is glad the new owner is Ben Savage. A former Texas Ranger with a fast draw and low threshold for trouble, Savage knows how to keep the peace. But when notorious hellraiser Malcolm Hazzard is released from prison—and heading to Buzzard’s Bluff to kill the local sheriff—the whole town knows the lawman doesn’t have a prayer. There’s only one way to stop a devil like Hazzard. It’s hard. It’s mean. And it’s Savage . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mrs Hudson and the Spirits' Curse (A Holmes & Hudson Mystery Book 1)*



  








*What if Baker Street’s most gifted resident wasn’t called Sherlock Holmes?*
An evil stalks London, blown in from the tropics. Stories of cursed giant rats and malign spirits haunt the garrets of Limehouse. A group of merchants are, one by one, dying. The elementary choice to investigate these mysterious deaths is, of course, Holmes and Dr Watson.
Yet the unique gifts of their housekeeper, *Mrs Hudson*, and her orphaned assistant Flotsam, will be needed to solve the case. Can she do it all under the nose of Sherlock himself?
From the coal fire at Baker Street to the smog of Whitechapel and the jungles of Sumatra, from snake bites in grand hotels to midnight carriage chases at the docks, it’s time for Mrs Hudson to step out of the shadows. Playfully breaking with convention, Martin Davies brings a fresh twist to classic Victorian mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on the Iditarod Trail: An Alaskan Mystery (An Alaska Mystery Book 1) *



  








Winner of the Macavity Award and the Anthony Award

_Murder on the Iditarod Trail_ is a gripping mystery set during Alaska’s world-famous Iditarod: a grueling eleven-hundred-mile dogsled race across hazardous Arctic terrain.

It is an arduous sport, but not a deadly one. But suddenly the top Iditarod contestants are dying in bizarre ways: first a veteran musher smashes into a tree, then competitors begin turning up dead, with each murder more brutal than the last. State trooper Alex Jensen begins a homicide investigation, determined to track down the killer before more blood stains the pristine Alaskan snow. Meanwhile, Jessie Arnold, Alaska’s premier female musher, has a shot at winning for the first time. But as her position in the race improves, so do her chances of being the killer’s next target.

As the mushers thread their way through the treacherous trails, Jessie and Jensen are drawn deep into the frozen heart of the perilous wild: where nature can kill as easily as a bullet and only the Arctic night can hear your final screams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mike Hammer Collection, Volume I *



  








*A triple-shot anthology featuring the first three Mike Hammer novels—from the undisputed master of detective fiction.
*
In Mickey Spillane's classic detective novels, the action exploded in a bone-crunching catharsis. Men and women didn't make love, they collided. Tough brutes used their fists to drive home a message. Tougher broads used guile. And no one's morals were loftier than the gutter. No apologies. Little redemption. They rendered critics powerless, shocked intellectuals, inspired a new wave of pulp mayhem, and left the public hungry for more.
Given their hot, fever-pitch prose and breathless pacing, Spillane’s Mike Hammer novels quickly became one of the most successful series in publishing history—an innovative, no-holds-barred, ultravisceral explosion of sex and violence that made Hammer a literary legend, and Spillane, one of the bestselling authors of all time. After fifty years, neither has lost their power to sucker punch the reader.
Find out for yourself in this omnibus featuring the first three Mike Hammer novels by the living master of the hard-boiled mystery...

*Includes:
I, the Jury
My Gun is Quick
Vengeance is Mine!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deep State (Jason Trapp Book 1)*



  








Long ago, men of violence ruled with an iron fist. They owed loyalty only to themselves. Their names were whispered, but never spoken. In parts of the world, those old traditions still hold strong. Power there spews from the barrel of a gun. Laws are shaped with lead, taxes paid in cold dread.

But not America.

Because we too have those whose names are whispered. Men who know nothing but the gray zone between life and death, whose only calling in life is to do the things the rest of us dare not, the things that keep us safe.

Men like the Hangman, a covert operative whose feats became the stuff of legend. He was the tip of the spear—the man his country unleashed when all hope was lost.

Six months ago, someone sold him out. The Agency listed him as killed in action. He lost everything he held dear.

But legends never die...

The Hangman is back. And he's looking for blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Man Switch (John Hayes Series Book 2) *



  








*Undercover operators are being hunted down in their homes — and the prime suspect is one of their own. *

A deadly fall on a rugged stretch of California coast. A burglary gone wrong in Virginia. These incidents seem unrelated, but the victims were living undercover, their true identities closely held secrets. They are members of a classified team, the last line of defense against foreign threats. Now, someone is assassinating them, one by one, taking out family members and innocent bystanders to make the deaths seem like accidents.

Captain John Hayes, a special operations legend, has left the military to settle down with his family. But when he pieces together a pattern behind the murders and discovers that his protégée Claire Rhodes, a brilliant assassin, is the prime suspect, he returns to duty to unmask the attackers.

With every success, the killers grow bolder. Their ultimate goal: Lure Hayes and his remaining fellow soldiers to Manhattan, to eliminate them all in a single devastating strike. To save his teammates and thousands of innocent lives, Hayes must find a way to stop a seemingly unstoppable weapon.

_Dead Man Switch_ delivers nonstop twists, turns, and action in a high-stakes thriller about what happens when the fight abroad follows our covert operators home — and their painstakingly constructed double lives are shattered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Compound Fractures (Dr. Alan Gregory Novels Book 20)*



  








*For more than twenty years, in nearly a score of bestselling crime novels, Stephen White’s stories of Boulder psychologist Alan Gregory have captivated millions of readers. Now Compound Fractures provides a riveting last chapter to the series.*

Nothing is as it seems to Alan, as unexpected threats and intimate betrayals force him to revisit a cruel ethical dilemma that turned his life upside down as a young psychologist. He has to judge whether the people reentering his life after long absences are friends or foes. He has to make sense of echoes of distant tragedies while he decides if there is anyone he can really trust. And as the clock ticks down, he must solve a deadly mystery in Eldorado Springs that has been brewing for more than a decade....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert Ludlum's (TM) The Bourne Sanction (Jason Bourne series Book 6) *



  








*In Europe, Bourne's investigation into the Black Legion turns into one of the deadliest and most tangled operations of his double life-the pursuit of the leader of a terrorist group with roots in the darkest days of World War II--all while an assassin as brilliant and damaged as himself is getting closer by the minute . . .*

Jason Bourne returns to Georgetown University and the mild world of his alter ego, David Webb, hoping for normalcy. But after so many adrenaline-soaked years of risking his life, Bourne finds himself chafing under the quiet life of a linguistics professor.

Aware of his frustrations, his academic mentor, Professor Specter, asks for help investigating the murder of a former student by a previously unknown Muslim extremist sect. The young man died carrying information about the group's terrorist activities, including an immediate plan to attack the United States.

The organization, the Black Legion, and its lethal plot have also popped up on the radar of Central Intelligence, where new director Veronica Hart is struggling to assert her authority. Sensing an opportunity to take control of CI by showing Hart's incompetence, National Security Agency operatives plan to accomplish what CI never could-hunt down and kill Bourne.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Arctic Storm Rising: A Novel (Nick Flynn Book 1) *



  








*First in a new series from New York Times bestselling author Dale Brown, featuring U.S. Air Force intelligence officer Nick Flynn on the hunt for Russian commandos in the mountains of Alaska.*

After a CIA covert mission goes badly awry, U.S. Air Force intelligence officer Nicholas Flynn is exiled to guard a remote radar post along Alaska’s Arctic frontier. This dead-end assignment is designed to put his career permanently on ice, but Flynn’s not the type to fade quietly into obscurity...
As winter storms pound Alaska and northern Canada, Russian aircraft begin penetrating deep into friendly airspace. Are these rehearsals for a possible first strike, using Russia’s new long-range stealth cruise missiles? Or is some other motive driving the Kremlin to take ever-increasing risks along the hostile Arctic frontier separating two of the world’s great powers?
When an American F-22 collides with one of the Russian interlopers, things go south fast—in seconds, missiles are fired. There are no survivors. Despite horrific weather, Flynn and his security team are ordered to parachute into the area in a desperate bid to reach the crash sites ahead of the Russians. It’s now obvious that the Pentagon and CIA are withholding vital information, but Flynn and his men have no choice but to make the dangerous jump.
Soon they’re caught in a deadly game of hide-and-seek with Spetsnaz commandos operating covertly on American soil. It seems that the F-22s and their Russian counterparts aren’t the first aircraft to have gone missing in these desolate mountains. The Kremlin is hunting for the first prototype of its new stealth bomber—which vanished on what was supposed to be a test flight…while loaded with nuclear-armed stealth cruise missiles.
As Russia and the U.S. square off on the brink of all-out-war, it’s up to Nick to find the missing bomber…and prevent a potential nuclear holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ninja Daughter (Lily Wong Book 1)*



  







The Ninja Daughter is an action-packed thriller about a Chinese-Norwegian modern-day ninja with Joy Luck Club family issues who fights the Los Angeles Ukrainian mob, sex traffickers, and her own family to save two desperate women and an innocent child. After her sister is raped and murdered, Lily Wong dedicates her life and ninja skills to the protection of women. But her mission is complicated. Not only does she live above the Chinese restaurant owned by her Norwegian father and inspired by the recipes of her Chinese mother, but she has to hide her true self from her Hong Kong tiger mom who is already disappointed in her daughter's less than feminine ways, and who would be horrified to know what she had become. But when a woman and her son she escorted safely to an abused women’s shelter return home to dangerous consequences, Lily is forced to not only confront her family and her past, but team up with a mysterious—and very lethal—stranger to rescue them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ninja's Blade (Lily Wong Book 2)*



  







Lily Wong—a Chinese-Norwegian modern-day ninja—has more trouble than she was bargaining for when controlling grandparents arrive in Los Angeles from Hong Kong at the same time she goes undercover in the dangerous world of youth sex trafficking. As she hunts for a kidnapped prostitution victim, a missing high school girl, and a sociopathic trafficker, the surviving members of a murderous street gang hunt for her. Life would be easier if Lily knew who to trust. But when victims are villains, villains are victims, and even family is plotting against her, easy is not an option. All Lily can do is follow the trail wherever it leads: through a high school campus polarized by racial tension or the secret back rooms of a barber/tattoo/brothel or the soul-crushing stretch of Long Beach Boulevard known as The Blade. She relies on her ninja skills to deceive and infiltrate, rescue and kill—whatever is necessary to free the girls from their literal and figurative slavery. If only those same skills could keep Lily’s conniving grandparents from hijacking her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drone Strike: A Dreamland Thriller (Dreamland Thrillers Book 15) *



  







On the President's orders . . . one man is tasked with averting nuclear war
When the U.S. develops intelligence showing that Iran is in the final stages of assembling a nuclear bomb, the President orders Breanna Stockard and the Whiplash team to destroy it before the renegade nation can destabilize the shaky Middle East. Left with no other choice, Stockard sends young Air Force ace Turk Mako behind enemy lines. His orders: pilot a squadron of high-tech nano-UAVs from inside Iran to destroy the weapon and its assembly bunker. Turk and his accompanying Delta Force team succeed, only to discover another site and another device. With the fate of the region hanging in the balance, Turk and Delta Force must fight off Revolutionary Guards, Iranian MiGs, and the elite Quds Force to locate and destroy the second weapon. With time running out, Turk takes matters into his own hands, hoping to accomplish what no machine ever could . . . stop a nuclear war before it begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A Colder War: A Novel (Thomas Kell Book 2)*



  








Internationally acclaimed as "a premier writer of espionage thrillers" (USA Today), Charles Cumming is "among the most skillful spy novelists" (Washington Post) and "a worthy successor to the masters…like John le Carré and Len Deighton" (Chicago Sun-Times). Now, with A COLDER WAR, Cumming returns with MI6 agent Tom Kell (A Foreign Country), in a tour de force that will dazzle readers and critics alike.

A top-ranking Iranian military official is blown up while trying to defect to the West. An investigative journalist is arrested and imprisoned for writing an article critical of the Turkish government. An Iranian nuclear scientist is assassinated on the streets of Tehran. These three incidents, seemingly unrelated, have one crucial link. Each of the three had been recently recruited by Western intelligence, before being removed or killed.

Then Paul Wallinger, MI6's most senior agent in Turkey, dies in a puzzling plane crash. Fearing the worst, MI6 bypasses the usual protocol and brings disgraced agent Tom Kell in from the cold to investigate. Kell soon discovers what Wallinger had already begun to suspect—that there's a mole somewhere in the Western intelligence, a traitor who has been systematically sabotaging scores of joint intelligence operations in the Middle East.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Secret Empires: How the American Political Class Hides Corruption and Enriches Family and Friends*



  








*#1 New York Times Bestseller!*
Peter Schweizer has been fighting corruption—and winning—for years. In _Throw Them All Out, _he exposed insider trading by members of Congress, leading to the passage of the STOCK Act. In _Extortion_, he uncovered how politicians use mafia-like tactics to enrich themselves. And in _Clinton Cash_, he revealed the Clintons’ massive money machine and sparked an FBI investigation.
Now he explains how a new corruption has taken hold, involving larger sums of money than ever before. Stuffing tens of thousands of dollars into a freezer has morphed into multibillion-dollar equity deals done in the dark corners of the world.
An American bank opening in China would be prohibited by US law from hiring a slew of family members of top Chinese politicians. However, a Chinese bank opening in America can hire anyone it wants. It can even invite the friends and families of American politicians to invest in can’t-lose deals.
President Donald Trump’s children have made front pages across the world for their dicey transactions. However, the media has barely looked into questionable deals made by those close to Barack Obama, Joe Biden, John Kerry, Mitch McConnell, and lesser-known politicians who have been in the game longer.
In many parts of the world, the children of powerful political figures go into business and profit handsomely, not necessarily because they are good at it, but because people want to curry favor with their influential parents. This is a relatively new phenomenon in the United States. But for relatives of some prominent political families, we may already be talking about hundreds of millions of dollars.
Deeply researched and packed with shocking revelations, _Secret Empires _identifies public servants who cannot be trusted and provides a path toward a more accountable government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Parties Versus the People: How to Turn Republicans and Democrats Into Americans *



  








*“An urgent and engaging look at how American politics have become the founding fathers’ worst nightmare” (The Daily Beast).*

America’s political system is dysfunctional. We know it, yet the problem seems intractable—after every election, voters discover yet again that political “leaders” are simply quarreling in a never-ending battle between the two warring tribes.

As a former congressman, Mickey Edwards witnessed firsthand how important legislative battles can devolve into struggles not over principle but over party advantage. He offers graphic examples of how this problem has intensified and reveals how political battles have become nothing more than conflicts between party machines. In this critically important book, he identifies exactly how our political and governing systems reward intransigence, discourage compromise, and undermine our democracy—and describes exactly what must be done to banish the negative effects of partisan warfare from our political system and renew American democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Trouble with Physics: The Rise of String Theory, the Fall of a Science, and What Comes Next*



  








*“A splendid, edifying report from the front lines of theorectical physics” (San Francisco Chronicle).*

In this illuminating book, renowned physicist Lee Smolin argues that fundamental physics—the search for the laws of nature—is losing its way.

Ambitious ideas about extra dimensions, exotic particles, multiple universes, and strings have captured the public’s imagination—and the imagination of experts. But these ideas have not been tested experimentally, and some, like string theory, seem to offer no possibility of being tested. Even still, these speculations dominate the field, attracting the best talent and much of the funding, while creating a climate in which emerging physicists are often penalized for pursuing other avenues. The situation threatens to impede the very progress of science.

With clarity, passion, and authority, Smolin offers an unblinking assessment of the troubles that face modern physics, and an encouraging view of where the search for the next big idea may lead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bad Girls from History: Wicked or Misunderstood? *



  







You wont be familiar with every one of the huge array of women featured in these pages, but all, familiar or not, leave unanswered questions behind them. The range is extensive, as was the research, with its insight into the lives and minds of women in different centuries, different countries, with diverse cultures and backgrounds, from the poverty stricken to royalty. Mistresses, murderers, smugglers, pirates, prostitutes and fanatics with hearts and souls that feature every shade of black (and grey!). From Cleopatra to Ruth Ellis, from Boudicca to Bonnie Parker, from Lady Caroline Lamb to Moll Cutpurse, from Jezebel to Ava Gardner. Less familiar names include Mary Jeffries, the Victorian brothel-keeper, Belle Starr, the American gambler and horse thief, La Voisin, the seventeenth-century Queen of all Witches in France but these are random names, to illustrate the variety of the content in store for all those interested in women who defy law and order, for whatever reason. The risqu, the adventurous and the outrageous, the downright nasty and the downright desperate all human (female!) life is here. From the lower strata of society to the aristocracy, class is not a common denominator. Wicked? Misunderstood? Nave? Foolish? Predatory? Manipulative? Or just out of their time? Read and decide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lucrezia Borgia *



  








The stories about the Lucrezia Borgia's life - ruthless manipulator, possessor of a poison ring, sexual predator - often overshadow the more nuanced and fascinating story of her life.

She was born on April 18, 1480, the illegitimate daughter of future Pope Alexander VI, then Cardinal Rodrigo Borgia and his long-time mistress Vannozza dei Cattanei. She inherited her mother's stunning looks - she was known for her slender figure, gray-blue eyes, and blonde hair.

When her father became pope, he sought to consolidate his power and arranged a marriage between fourteen-year-old Lucrezia and the first of her three husbands, twenty-eight-year-old Giovanni Sforza. Shortly after the marriage, Alexander, concluded he no longer needed an alliance with the Sforza family. He ordered Giovanni's assassination, but when the young bridegroom escaped, ended Lucrezia's marriage by ordering an annulment.

Following the lengthy annulment process - during which Lucrezia was accused of having an affair and a child with Alexander's chamberlain Pedro Calderon, whose body was later found floating in Rome's Tiber River, “where he fell against his will” - Lucrezia was married to Alfonso of Aragon in 1498. Alexander appointed a pregnant Lucrezia governor of the Umbrian town of Spoleto in 1499. Alfonso, wary of shifting political alliances, fled Rome for a brief time, but returned in 1500, where he was murdered. Alfonso left Lucrezia with a son, Rodrigo.

After Alfonso's conveniently timed murder, Alexander arranged a third marriage for Lucrezia, to Alfonso I d'Este, a powerful duke. The two had several children, and Lucrezia came into her own as a Renaissance woman, overcoming her scandalous reputation - despite several affairs - and maintaining her position and power as the Borgia family's influence and fortunes fell following Alexander's death.

Lucrezia Borgia was a woman of and ahead of her time. Here is her little-told story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Vengeance: The Astonishing Aerial Ambush That Changed World War II *



  








*The New York Times bestselling author of Viper Pilot delivers an electrifying narrative account of the top-secret U.S. mission to kill Isoroku Yamamoto, the Japanese commander who masterminded Pearl Harbor.*

In 1943, the United States military began to plan one of the most dramatic secret missions of World War II. Its code name was Operation Vengeance. Naval Intelligence had intercepted the itinerary of Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, the Commander-in-Chief of the Japanese Combined Fleet, whose stealth attack on Pearl Harbor precipitated America’s entry into the war. Harvard-educated, Yamamoto was a close confidant of Emperor Hirohito and a brilliant tactician who epitomized Japanese military might. On April 18th, the U.S. discovered, he would travel to Rabaul in the South Pacific to visit Japanese troops, then fly to the Japanese airfield at Balalale, 400 miles to the southeast.
Set into motion, the Americans’ plan was one of the most tactically difficult operations of the war. To avoid detection, U.S. pilots had to embark on a circuitous, 1,000-mile odyssey that would test not only their skills but the physical integrity of their planes. The timing was also crucial: the slightest miscalculation, even by a few minutes—or a delay on the famously punctual Yamamoto’s end—meant the entire plan would collapse, endangering American lives. But if these remarkable pilots succeeded, they could help turn the tide of the war—and greatly boost Allied morale. 
Informed by deep archival research and his experience as a decorated combat pilot, _Operation Vengeance_ focuses on the mission’s pilots and recreates the moment-by-moment drama they experienced in the air. Hampton recreates this epic event in thrilling detail, and provides groundbreaking evidence about what really happened that day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Journey Interrupted: A Family Without a Country in a World at War*



  








*In the midst of World War II, a German-American family finds themselves stranded in Japan in this inspiring tale of an extraordinary family adapting to the hazards of fate, and finding salvation in each other.*

In the spring of 1941, seven-year-old Hildegarde Ercklentz and her family leave their home in New York City and set off for their native Germany, where her father has been recalled to the headquarters of the Commerz & Privat Bank in Berlin. It was meant to be an epic journey, crossing the United States, the Pacific, and Siberia—but when Hitler invades Russia, a week-long stay in Yokohama, Japan becomes six years of quasi-detention, as Hildegarde and her family are stranded in Japan until the war’s end. In this spellbinding memoir, Mahoney recounts her family’s moving saga, from their courage in the face of terrible difficulties—including forced relocation, scarce rations, brutal winters in the Japanese Alps—to their joyous reunion with their German relatives in Hamburg, and their eventual return to New York City in 1950. Richly detailed and remarkably vivid, _Journey Interrupted_ is a story unlike any other—the inspiring tale of an extraordinary family adapting to the hazards of fate, and finding salvation in each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Surviving Katyn: Stalin's Polish Massacre and the Search for Truth*








*‘This is a grim story, thoroughly researched and brilliantly told.’ Geoffrey Alderman, Times Higher Education

The Katyn Massacre of 22,000 Polish prisoners of war is a crime to which there are no witnesses.*

Committed in utmost secrecy in April–May 1940 by the NKVD on the direct orders of Joseph Stalin, for nearly fifty years the Soviet regime succeeded in maintaining the fiction that Katyn was a Nazi atrocity, their story unchallenged by Western governments fearful of upsetting a powerful wartime ally and Cold War adversary. _Surviving Katyn_ explores the decades-long search for answers, focusing on the experience of those individuals with the most at stake – the few survivors of the massacre and the Polish wartime forensic investigators – whose quest for the truth in the face of an inscrutable, unknowable, and utterly ruthless enemy came at great personal cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War in the Shadows: Resistance, Deception and Betrayal in Occupied France *









*One of our very best writers on France.’ Antony Beevor*

After publishing an acclaimed biography of Jean Moulin, leader of the French Resistance, Patrick Marnham received an anonymous letter from a person who claimed to have worked for British Intelligence during the war. The ex-spy praised his book but insisted that he had missed the real ‘treasure’. The letter drew Marnham back to the early 1960s when he had been taught French by a mercurial woman – a former Resistance leader, whose SOE network was broken on the same day that Moulin was captured and who endured eighteen months in Ravensbrück concentration camp. Could these two events have been connected? His anonymous correspondent offered a tantalising set of clues that seemed to implicate Churchill and British Intelligence in the catastrophe.

Drawing on a deep knowledge of France and original research in British and French archives, _War in the Shadows_ exposes the ruthless double-dealing of the Allied intelligence services and the Gestapo through one of the darkest periods of the Second World War. It is a story worthy of Le Carré, but with this difference – it is not fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Killing Fields of Provence: Occupation, Resistance and Liberation in the South of France*



  








*A history of the German occupation of France during World War II, the French resistance, and ultimately the nation’s liberation.*

In the south of France, the most memorable event of World War II was the sea and airborne invasion of August 15, 1944. Perhaps because it went relatively smoothly, this “Second D-Day” was soon relegated to the back pages of history. Operation Dragoon and the liberation are, however, only a small part of the story. The arrival of the Allies was preceded by years of suffering and sacrifice under Hitléro-Vichyssois oppression.

Provençale people still struggle to come to terms with the painful past of split-allegiances and empty stomachs that epitomize les années noirs (the dark years). Deportations, requisitions, forced labor, and hunger provoked resistance by a courageous minority. Many actively colluded with the enemy, but most just waited for better days. By sea and air, Allied agents and special forces were infiltrated to fan the flames, but wherever the Resistance arose prematurely, the reprisals from the Nazis and their auxiliaries were ferocious.

In every corner of Provence, one can find words chipped into stone: _Passant, souviens-toi_ (passer-by, remember). It is hard to imagine such cruelty could have existed here less than one generation ago. These memories here tell a story of duplicity, defiance, and ultimately, deliverance. Whether the stuff of legends, or the experiences of everyday humans, humanity is used to explain the Franco-American experience of wartime Provence, as seen through an Anglo-Saxon prism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Eagles of Heart Mountain: A True Story of Football, Incarceration, and Resistance in World War II America *



  








*For fans of The Boys in the Boat and The Storm on Our Shores, this impeccably researched, deeply moving, never-before-told “tale that ultimately stands as a testament to the resilience of the human spirit” (Garrett M. Graff, New York Times bestselling author) about a World War II incarceration camp in Wyoming and its extraordinary high school football team.*

In the spring of 1942, the United States government forced 120,000 Japanese Americans from their homes in California, Oregon, Washington, and Arizona and sent them to incarceration camps across the West. Nearly 14,000 of them landed on the outskirts of Cody, Wyoming, at the base of Heart Mountain.

Behind barbed wire fences, they faced racism, cruelty, and frozen winters. Trying to recreate comforts from home, they established Buddhist temples and sumo wrestling pits. Kabuki performances drew hundreds of spectators—yet there was little hope.

That is, until the fall of 1943, when the camp’s high school football team, the Eagles, started its first season and finished it undefeated, crushing the competition from nearby, predominantly white high schools. Amid all this excitement, American politics continued to disrupt their lives as the federal government drafted men from the camps for the front lines—including some of the Eagles. As the team’s second season kicked off, the young men faced a choice to either join the Army or resist the draft. Teammates were divided, and some were jailed for their decisions.

_The Eagles of Heart Mountain_ honors the resilience of extraordinary heroes and the power of sports in a “timely and utterly absorbing account of a country losing its moral way, and a group of its young citizens who never did” (Evan Ratliff, author of _The Mastermind_).


----------



## CS

Is something wrong with my browser or is there a massive space between the book cover and the rest of the posts now? Not complaining about all these great deals - just wondering. (Update: I can replicate it with my own post. Seems to be a bug when hyperlinking the book cover.)

Currently $1.99

This is a great book. I have the hardcopy and didn't hesitate to grab it on Kindle because of the low price and bonus material. Contrary to what the "unauthorized look" wording in the title might indicate, there is nothing tabloid or tawdry about this. It's a great resource for fans of the show. 

Since most of the members here seem to be the same age as these beloved characters (I'm guessing, lol), I think this might be a useful deal. But you're never too young or old to love The Golden Girls!

*Golden Girls Forever: An Unauthorized Look Behind the Lanai



  




*

Includes 30 pages of bonus material!

The complete, first-ever Golden Girls retrospective, packed with hundreds of exclusive interviews, behind-the-scenes and never-before-revealed stories, more than two hundred color and black-and-white photos, commentary, and more.

They were four women of a certain age, living together under one roof in Miami—smart and strong Dorothy, airhead Rose, man-hungry belle Blanche, and smart-mouthed matriarch Sophia. They were the Golden Girls, and for seven seasons, this hilarious quartet enchanted millions of viewers with their witty banter, verve, sass, and love, and reaffirmed the power of friendship and family.

Over thirty years after it first aired, The Golden Girls has become a cult classic, thanks to fan fiction, arts and crafts, podcasts, hundreds of fan blogs and websites, and syndication. Now, Golden Girls Forever pays homage to this wildly popular, acclaimed, and award-winning sitcom. Drawing on interviews with the show’s creators, actors, guest stars, producers, writers, and crew members, Jim Colucci paints a comprehensive portrait of the Girls both in front of the cameras and behind the scenes.

Illustrated with hundreds of photos, including stills from the show and a treasure trove of never-before-seen and newly rediscovered photos, Golden Girls Forever includes:

• Girls and Their Guests: short profiles of the show’s most famous guest stars

• Why I Love the Girls: Lance Bass, Laverne Cox, Ross Mathews, Perez Hilton, Zachary Quinto, Chris Colfer, Jason Collins, and many, many other celebrities share their love of the Girls

• Exclusive interviews with ninety-four-year-old Betty White; the famously private Bea Arthur and Rue McClanahan, before their deaths; and fan-favorite actors who appeared on the show

• Harvey Fierstein's tribute to his close friend, Estelle Getty

The ebook also feautures 30 pages of material not inlcuded in the print edition, such as 17 Golden Episodes, a piece on Estelle Getty's make-up, the Rue LaRue Cafe, and additional fan art.

Bursting with fun facts, anecdotes, reminiscences, and insights, Golden Girls Forever is the ultimate companion to the show for fans old and new.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CS*, I sent you an invite to a discussion on this problem. Check your email, I think that's how it is sent to you.


Currently $2.

*Citadel (The Palladium Wars Book 3)*



  








*An interplanetary battle is renewed in an epic novel of a warring solar system by the author of Ballistic.*

The war should have been over. But it’s not for a group of nationalists grabbing for control.
It’s been two weeks since a missile with a nuclear warhead tore through the planetary defenses in the most blistering large-scale attack ever committed in the history of the Gaia system. Commander Dunstan Park of the Rhodian navy has been handpicked to command an experimental cruiser that could dictate the course of the escalating conflict. All he has to do is keep the ship from falling into the wrong hands.
On Gretia, the powder keg is beyond control. A terrorist attack against civilians draws Idina Chaudhary into a costly battle. It also forces a cautious Aden Jansen back into the fray. Now dedicated to a just cause, he’s still keeping his past hidden. The risk of exposing his former alliance could twist not only his fate but also that of his sister, Solveig, heir to the family empire.
With no time to waste, Dunstan hits the ground running. But as insurgents threaten the unstable peace, what’s ahead for both sides could change the destiny of the Gaia system forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Walking Dead: Rise of the Governor (The Walking Dead Series Book 1) *



  








*Winner of the 2011 Diamond Gem Award for Trade Book of the Year*

In the Walking Dead universe, there is no greater villain than The Governor. The despot who runs the walled-off town of Woodbury, he has his own sick sense of justice: whether it's forcing prisoners to battle zombies in an arena for the townspeople's amusement, or chopping off the appendages of those who cross him. The Governor was voted "Villain of the Year" by _Wizard_ magazine the year he debuted, and his story arc was the most controversial in the history of the Walking Dead comic book series. Now, for the first time, fans of _The Walking Dead _will discover how The Governor became the man he is, and what drove him to such extremes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#1 - "Aurora: CV-01" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 1

A world recovering from a devastating plague…
A brutal enemy threatening invasion…
A young man seeking to escape the shadow of his father…
A ship manned by a crew of fresh academy graduates…
A top-secret experimental propulsion system…
A questionable alliance with a mysterious green-eyed woman…

What destiny has in store for the crew of the UES Aurora, is far greater than any of them could ever imagine. And this is only the beginning…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#2 - "The Rings of Haven" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 2

A ship stranded halfway across the galaxy…
A difficult and lengthy journey home…
A home world in urgent need of their return…
And now they are running out of food…

The crew of the Aurora must now trust their new allies in order to survive. But their situation may be far more serious than they imagined. And their actions could have repercussions across the galaxy.

Their journey home may just have gotten slightly more complicated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#3 - "The Legend of Corinair" (The Frontiers Saga) *



  








Episode 3

A captain coming into his own…
A handful of refugees stranded on board…
A possible traitor in their midst…
A voyage into the territory of the very enemy that pursues them…

Sometimes legends become realities in unexpected ways.

It seems that fate has the crew of the Aurora firmly in its clutches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#4 - "Freedom's Dawn" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  







Episode 4
A ship under siege…
A world on the brink of civil war…
A distraught people seeking a new beginning…
A battle weary crew that can barely hold it together…
Even a legend can use a little help from time to time.The crew of the Aurora, the Karuzari, and the Corinairans must find a way to work together or else they may all perish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#5 - "Rise of the Corinari" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 5

A time to recover…
A chance to make a new ally…
A brief respite to repair and rearm…
An opportunity for a people to regain their honor…

For every civilization there comes a moment when a stand must be made against tyranny.

The time has come for the Alliance to draw a line in the sand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#6 - "Head of the Dragon" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 6

Time is running out…
An ally has all but fallen…
Resources are running low…
The time for attack has come...

The Alliance must strike deep into the heart of the empire.
This time, the Aurora will be going home, or going to her grave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#7 - "The Expanse" (The Frontiers Saga) *



  








Episode 7

A newly repaired ship…
A willing and eager crew…
A host of new technologies…
A long anticipated return home…

The crew of the UES Aurora finally has the chance to fulfill their mission, but first they must complete a long and dangerous journey across a thousand light years of unexplored space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#8 - "Celestia: CV-02" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 8

A world divided…
A ship under construction…
A military scrambling to prepare a defense…
A moment that everyone hoped would never come…

The Earth Defense Force must find a way to defend their world against invasion by the Jung Empire. More importantly, they must protect their newest ship, the UES Celestia, as she may be their last hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#9 - "Resistance" (The Frontiers Saga)*



  








Episode 9

A chance to gain much needed resources…
A group of highly trained, merciless soldiers…
A half-completed ship on a trajectory to nowhere…
A lone operative on familiar yet dangerous ground…

Captain Scott and the crew of the Aurora have a chance to get everything they need to liberate their home world, but they may have to fight someone else's war first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#10 - "Liberation" (The Frontiers Saga) *



  








Episode 10

Heartfelt reunions with friends…
Desperate plans to gain advantage…
Opportunities that cannot be ignored…
Discovery of family once thought lost…

The time has come for Captain Scott to fight for that which was taken… the very freedom of the world he was sworn to protect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#11 - "A Rock and a Hard Place" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes)*



  







Part 2: Episode 11

Two worlds preparing their defenses… 
A ship struggling to get back in the fight… 
An enemy continuing its relentless attack… A former enemy that could hold the answer… 

With the fate of billions in his hands, Captain Scott is offered a way to save them all and end the bloodshed, but if it backfires, he could lose everything. Sometimes, there is no good choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#12 - "A Price Too High" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes) *



  








Part 2: Episode 12

An enemy in retreat…
A new world to protect…
A new potential ally on the horizon…
A new chance to go on the offensive…

The Dusahn have taken a massive blow, and with the Aurora’s improved jump range, Captain Scott and the Karuzari Alliance can finally keep them at arms length.

Now, a previously unknown world may hold the key to defeating the Dusahn, and possibly even to bring peace to the entire galaxy.

The question is…Can they be trusted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#13 - "Return of the Corinari" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes)*



  








Part 2: Episode 13

A host of new allies…
A plethora of advanced technologies…
A daring gamble to advance their forces…
A chance to retake lost worlds once and for all…

The Dusahn have been backed into a corner, barely able to hold the worlds of the Pentaurus cluster, let alone the entire sector. Forced to dig in, they may have to resort to drastic measures to save their fledgling empire.

Captain Scott must use all his military and diplomatic skills to prepare his forces for the final assault on the Dusahn Empire. But he cannot do it alone. He needs help, and lots of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#14 - "A Line in the Sand" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes) *



  







Part 2: Episode 14

An enemy lashing out in desperation… 
An alliance poised to expand… 
A new fleet of ships to help them… 
A covert mission to get answers… 
The Dusahn Empire has been contained for the moment. But there is much work to be done in order to keep them from reasserting their dominance over the Pentaurus sector. As much as Captain Scott wants to see the Empire destroyed, he may have no choice but to find a way to coexist with them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ep.#15 - "Into the Serpent's Lair" (The Frontiers Saga - Part 2: Rogue Castes)*



  








Part 2: Episode 15

Empires at the brink of war…
A galactic alliance on the horizon…
Worlds on the verge of destruction…
Comrades taking up arms against one another…

Nathan Scott must use all his cunning to save not only his own world, but the worlds of his friends and his enemies. But to do so, he must make a deal with the devil, and risk everything on a fight no one believes he can win.

"Into the Serpent's Lair" is the 15th and final episode of Part 2 of the Frontiers Saga: Rogue Castes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Passin' Through (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel*



  








*As part of the Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures series, this edition contains exclusive bonus materials!*

It seemed the perfect place to lie low. The owner of the ranch was an attractive gray-haired lady who had once been an actress. The other woman was a beautiful, fragile-seeming blonde. They needed repairs done, and he needed to disappear for a while.

The first sign that things were not as they should be was when a Pinkerton man questioned him about a missing woman. Then he accidentally found a will belonging to the previous owner of the ranch. After that, a young lady showed up in town making claims that the place belonged to her.

Worried that his hideout was turning into a battleground, he didn’t know what would be more dangerous, staying or leaving. For a man interested only in passin’ through, he suddenly found himself entangled in a deadly struggle. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Never Seen Deader (Sawbones Book 2) *



  








*From bestselling authors William W. Johnstone and J.A. Johnstone, the epic tale of a Rebel doctor surviving in the lawless aftermath of the Civil War continues . . .

Johnstone Justice. What America Needs Now.*

* A DEADLY CURE FOR JUSTICE
*
When the war ended, Dr. Samuel Knight went home to Texas—but the life he expected was in ruins, his wife married to a carpetbagger. Trying to defend what’s left of his previous existence, the good doctor is branded an outlaw and driven from Texas. Now he’s laying low in New Mexico, with his image on wanted posters everywhere. But when the town explodes in violence, Knight will risk his neck to save innocent lives.

After a cave-in injures a team of miners, Knight throws his cover aside to tend to their wounds. He catches the eye of Helena “Hellfire” Bonham, the mine’s owner, who’s wrapped up in a murderous dispute with her ex-husband over control of the land. She thinks he was responsible for the cave-in, and wants Knight to prove it. She’s chosen well, because if Dr. Samuel Knight is quick with a scalpel, he’s even faster with a gun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stand Up and Die (The Jackals Book 2) *



  








*The wild bunch known as the Jackals returns for another round of justice served cold, hard, and with as many bullets as it takes. National bestselling authors William W. and J.A. Johnstone are at it again . . .

Johnstone. Making the West wilder.
*
Some say bad luck comes in threes. And if you’re a bandit, bank robber, or bloodthirsty killer, that bad luck comes in the form of three hard justice-seekers known as the Jackals. Each of the Jackals has his own path to follow: Former Texas Ranger Matt McCulloch is trying to protect a young Commanche from scalphunters. Retired cavalry sergeant Sean Keegan is dodging bullets in a prison breakout planned by the notorious Benteen brothers. And bounty hunter Jed Breen is bringing in one of the bank-robbing Kruger twins—while the other one’s out for his blood . . .

Three Jackals. Three roads to justice. But when their paths cross near Arizona’s Dead River, they’ve got to join forces and face all of their enemies come hell or high water. They don’t call it Dead River for nothing . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the PTA (A Maya and Sandra Mystery Book 1) *



  








Someone is trying to turn Portland High into a school for scandal with a gossipy website called Dirty Laundry. The latest target of ruinous rumors is newly elected PTA president Sandra Wallage. After a heated meeting with outraged parents, Sandra runs into fellow school mom and private investigator Maya Kendrick, who's discovered the person behind the website. But when the women storm into the venomous gossip columnist’s office they find a lifeless body—along with a confession.

Although the police rule the death a suicide, Maya suspects an injured party hung the Dirty Laundry creator out to dry. Maya already has a PI partner—but she's pregnant, and sonograms and stakeouts tend to conflict. So when Sandra volunteers for a crash course in sleuthing, Maya accepts the help. But as these unlikely partners study the clues, a killer plans to teach them a lesson . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Sherlock Holmes Handbook: The Methods and Mysteries of the World's Greatest Detective*



  








*Full of fascinating how-to skills and evocative illustrations, this must-have guide will appeal to Baker Street Irregulars of all ages.*

This reader’s companion to the casework of Sherlock Holmes explores the methodology of the world’s most famous consulting detective. From analyzing fingerprints and decoding ciphers to creating disguises and faking one’s own death, readers will learn how Holmes solved his most celebrated cases—plus an arsenal of modern techniques available to today’s armchair sleuths. Along the way, readers will discover a host of trivia about the master detective and his universe: Why did Holmes never marry? How was the real Scotland Yard organized? Was cocaine really legal back then? And why were the British so terrified of Australia? For die-hardSherlockians and amateur investigators alike, this handbook is nothing less than . . . elementary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Where There's a Will (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 8 ) *



  







Why did the late multimillionaire Noel Hawthorne leave his sisters, April, May, and June, a peach, a pear, and an apple? Why did he will the bulk of his considerable estate to a woman who was most definitely not his wife? Now Nero Wolfe, able, astute, and unscrupulous detective that he is, must get to the bottom of a will that’s left a whirlpool of menace . . . and a legacy of murder that’s about to be fulfilled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Courier: The most gripping, page-turning psychological suspense of 2021 *



  








*'A clever concept that has you gripped until the last page' Hattie Brett, Grazia

She sees much more than you think . . .*

Five years ago, Laurel Lovejoy had it all. The high-powered city job, the loving husband, the perfect daughter. Now, she is forty and alone, and working for a courier service. But she has discovered that being a delivery driver comes with a superpower: it makes her invisible. People accept her presence without question. They go about their lives, unaware of just how much she sees - how much she knows.

Laurel is particularly fascinated by the residents of Paradise Found, an exclusive gated cul-de-sac. She sometimes even finds her way there when she's not working, using her days off to soak up as much information about the inhabitants and their lives as she can. Everyone needs a hobby.

Then one day Laurel sees something in one of the houses - something that blows her whole world apart, and will have devastating consequences for everyone involved . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ice Cold: A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*



  








*This eBook includes the full text of the novel plus the following additional content:
• Rizzoli & Isles, In Their Own Words: learn more about the lead characters in these special essays written by the author
• A special preview of Tess Gerritsen’s I Know a Secret.
NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

A spur-of-the-moment ski trip becomes a bone-chilling nightmare when a wrong turn leaves Boston medical examiner Maura Isles marooned—far from home and help—in the snowbound Wyoming mountains. Seeking shelter from the cold, she and her traveling companions stumble upon Kingdom Come—a remote village of identical houses that seems to have become a ghost town overnight. But the abandoned hamlet has dark secrets to tell, and Maura’s party may not be as alone as they think. Days later, word reaches homicide cop Jane Rizzoli that Maura’s charred remains have been found at the scene of a car crash. But the shocking news leaves Jane with too many questions, and only one way to get answers. Determined to dig up the truth, she heads for the frozen desolation of Kingdom Come, where gruesome discoveries lie buried, and a ruthless enemy watches and waits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cry Baby: A Tom Thorne Novel *



  








*Two boys run into the woods—but only one returns—in this new mystery from the award-winning “first-rate British crime writer” (The Washington Post).*

In the summer of 1996, two boys run from a playground into the adjoining woods, but only one comes out. DS Tom Thorne takes on the case—which quickly spirals out of control when two people connected to the missing boy are murdered.

As London prepares to host the European Soccer Championships, Thorne fights to keep on top of a baffling investigation while also dealing with the ugly fallout of his broken marriage . . .

A prequel to Mark Billingham’s acclaimed debut _Sleepyhead_―which the _Sunday Times_ voted one of the 100 books that shaped the decade―this chilling, compelling novel is the latest in “a series to savor” (_Booklist_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secret Service (The Kate Henderson Thrillers Book 1)*



  








*An MI6 officer must find a traitor hiding within the highest ranks of government in a new thriller with “resonant echoes of le Carré” (Booklist, starred review).*

Senior MI6 officer Kate Henderson is in possession of the political equivalent of a nuclear bomb. She heads up the Russia Desk of the Secret Intelligence Service, and one of her undercover operations has revealed some alarming evidence that a senior UK politician is a high-level Russian informer.

Determined to find the identity of the traitor, Kate must risk everything to get to the truth. Until a young woman is brutally murdered as a consequence, which puts Kate and her team under the spotlight. With blood on her hands, her reputation to uphold, her family hanging by a thread, and an election looming, Kate is quickly running out of options—and out of time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Double Agent (The Kate Henderson Thrillers Book 2) *



  








*The journalist and bestselling author delivers the sequel to the “cracking, uber-topical spy thriller”* *Secret Service featuring Kate Henderson (Financial Times).*

Kidnapped in Venice by a Russian defector, Kate knows she’s in trouble. But when he offers her conclusive video evidence that the British Prime Minister is a live agent working for Moscow, Kate’s holiday quickly becomes the start of her next mission.

Riddled with doubt that the evidence she is presented with may not in fact be as bulletproof as it seems, Kate reopens the investigation into the PM. As she works through the case, Kate runs up against key people at the heart of the British Establishment who refuse to acknowledge the reality in front of them. And, more worryingly, clear signs that there’s still a mole in her department.

But Kate had already identified and eradicated the mole, codenamed Viper. Could she have been mistaken? And could this horrifying video be a fake, produced by the Russians to sabotage British democracy?

These questions plague Kate as she tries to keep it together for her children and ailing mother, steadily losing sleep and, she fears, her sanity. This mission will push Kate dangerously close to the edge as she continues her relentless fight for the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hunter Killer: The War with China - The Battle for the Central Pacific (Dan Lenson Novels Book 17)*



  








World War with China explodes in _Hunter Killer, _David Poyer's dramatic new thriller. The United States stands nearly alone in its determination to fight, rather than give into the expansionist demands of the aggressive new “People’s Empire.” The naval and air forces of the Associated Powers – China, Pakistan, Iran, and North Korea – have used advanced technology and tactical nuclear weapons to devastate America's fleet in the Pacific, while its massive army forced humiliating surrenders on Japan, Taiwan, the Philippines, and other crucial allies.

Admiral Dan Lenson, commanding a combined US–South Korean naval force, and Commander Cheryl Staurulakis of USS Savo Island fight to turn the tide and prepare for an Allied counteroffensive. Meanwhile, SEAL operator Teddy Oberg escapes from a hellish POW camp and heads west through desolate mountains toward what he hopes will be freedom. Hector Ramos, an unwilling recruit, learns the Marine Corps has an ethos all its own. And in Washington, DC, Dan’s wife Blair Titus helps formulate America's political response to overwhelming setbacks in the Pacific and at on the home front.

Filled with dramatic battle scenes, from ship, submarine, and air warfare to desperate hand-to-hand Marine Corps combat, and informed by the author's own background as a Navy captain and defense analyst, _Hunter Killer _is a powerful, all-too-believable novel about how the next world war might unfold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*George Orwell: A Life*



  








A sublime essayist and author of the masterful political novels _1984_ and _Animal Farm_, George Orwell is at least as relevant in the age of Trump and Brexit as he was in his own short lifetime (1903-1950). Both of his classic novels have been hot sellers over the past two years and his name is conjured daily on newscasts and opinion pages as pundits try to make sense of the strange political moment in which we live.

In keeping with that moment, The Sutherland House brings back to print the definitive biography, _George Orwell: A Life_, by political scholar Sir Bernard Crick. Originally published in 1982, Crick's Orwell was the first biography of its subject written with the cooperation of his widow. It was immediately lauded for its wealth of detail and shrewd analysis of Orwell's life, literature, and politics. "Not only was it a pioneering biography," said the editor of _The Cambridge Companion to George Orwell_, "but it remains the best one there is."

Professor Crick's highly readable and clear-eyed assessment of Orwell's thought and personal development is as necessary to an understanding to the author and his work as that author and his work are to an understanding of contemporary life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White House Confidential: The Little Book of Weird Presidential History*



  








*An irreverent look at Presidential foibles, follies, fibs, and moral failures*

Were past presidents smarter, more honest, and better behaved that those we elect today? Don’t bet on it! _White House Confidential_ shows that commanders-in-chief have been lying, cheating, stealing, and womanizing from the days of the Founding Fathers. Focusing on the qualities that never made it into White House press releases, the authors look at their sexual misdeeds and strange family relationships, scandals that engulfed administrations, fights with enemies, and questionable money matters. Dip into these pages to find out:

Which president was famous for being the richest man alive because of all his brilliant real estate deals?
Which president was born in Canada, and was ineligible to hold the office of president?
Which president caused some problems by trying to grow “strange herbs” in the White House garden?
Which president often ordered White House staff to rub Vaseline into his scalp while he ate breakfast in bed?
Which president often called his deputy chief of staff “Turd Blossom”?

Updated with new material about many presidents including George W. Bush and Barack Obama, _White House Confidential_ will have you laughing (and sometimes cursing!) as you take a second look at the next occupant of the Oval Office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Warped Passages: Unraveling the Mysteries of the Universe's Hidden Dimensions*



  








The universe has many secrets. It may hide additional dimensions of space other than the familier three we recognize. There might even be another universe adjacent to ours, invisible and unattainable . . . for now.
_Warped Passages_ is a brilliantly readable and altogether exhilarating journey that tracks the arc of discovery from early twentieth-century physics to the razor's edge of modern scientific theory. One of the world's leading theoretical physicists, Lisa Randall provides astonishing scientific possibilities that, until recently, were restricted to the realm of science fiction. Unraveling the twisted threads of the most current debates on relativity, quantum mechanics, and gravity, she explores some of the most fundamental questions posed by Nature—taking us into the warped, hidden dimensions underpinning the universe we live in, demystifying the science of the myriad worlds that may exist just beyond our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*When Women Ruled the World: Six Queens of Egypt (NATIONAL GEOGRA) *



  








This riveting narrative explores the lives of six remarkable female pharaohs, from Hatshepsut to Cleopatra--women who ruled with real power--and shines a piercing light on our own perceptions of women in power today.
Female rulers are a rare phenomenon--but thousands of years ago in ancient Egypt, women reigned supreme. Regularly, repeatedly, and with impunity, queens like Hatshepsut, Nefertiti, and Cleopatra controlled the totalitarian state as power-brokers and rulers. But throughout human history, women in positions of power were more often used as political pawns in a male-dominated society. What was so special about ancient Egypt that provided women this kind of access to the highest political office? What was it about these women that allowed them to transcend patriarchal obstacles? What did Egypt gain from its liberal reliance on female leadership, and could today's world learn from its example?
Celebrated Egyptologist Kara Cooney delivers a fascinating tale of female power, exploring the reasons why it has seldom been allowed through the ages, and why we should care.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*After the Revolution: Profiles of Early American Culture *



  








*Through portraits of four figures—Charles Willson Peale, Hugh Henry Brackenridge, William Dunlap, and Noah Webster—Joseph Ellis provides a unique perspective on the role of culture in post-Revolutionary America, both its high expectations and its frustrations.*

An entrepreneur, a writer who wanted to depict an ideal society, a dramatist who tried to reconcile high aesthetic standards and populism, and a Connecticut Yankee who ran into the contradictions of conservatism and liberalism—each of the four men depicted in this book had a vision of what kind of society post-Revolutionary America should be. Through portraits of these bellwether figures, the prize-winning historian Joseph J. Ellis examines the currents that were shaping the new country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Case White: The Invasion of Poland 1939*



  








The German invasion of Poland on 1 September, 1939, designated as _Fall Weiss _(Case White), was the event that sparked the outbreak of World War II in Europe. The campaign has widely been described as a textbook example of Blitzkrieg, but it was actually a fairly conventional campaign as the Wehrmacht was still learning how to use its new Panzers and dive-bombers.

The Polish military is often misrepresented as hopelessly obsolete and outclassed by the Wehrmacht, when in fact it was well-equipped with modern weapons and armour. Indeed, the Polish possessed more tanks than the British and had cracked the German Enigma machine cipher. Though the combined assault from Germany and the Soviet Union defeated Poland, it could not crush the Polish fighting spirit and thousands of soldiers and airmen escaped to fight on other fronts. The result of Case White was a brutal occupation, as Polish Slavs found themselves marginalized and later eliminated, paving the way for Hitler's vision of _Lebensraum _(living space) and his later betrayal and invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941.

Using a wide array of sources, Robert Forczyk challenges the myths of Case White to tell the full story of the invasion that sparked history's greatest conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Reckoning: The Story of How Johnny Mitchell and His Fighter Pilots Took on Admiral Yamamoto and Avenged Pearl Harbor*



  








*The definitive and dramatic account of what became known as "Operation Vengeance" -- the targeted kill by U.S. fighter pilots of Japan's larger-than-life military icon, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, the naval genius who had devised the devastating attack on Pearl Harbor.*
“AIR RAID, PEARL HARBOR. THIS IS NO DRILL.” At 7:58 a.m. on December 7, 1941, an officer at the Ford Island Command Center typed what would become one of the most famous radio dispatches in history, as the Japanese navy launched a surprise aerial assault on U.S. bases on Hawaii. In a little over two hours, more than 2,400 Americans were dead, propelling the U.S.’s entry into World War II.
_Dead Reckoning_ is the epic true story of the high-stakes operation undertaken sixteen months later to avenge that deadly strike – a longshot mission hatched hastily at the U.S. base on Guadalcanal. Expertly crafting this "hunt for Bin Laden"-style WWII story, _New York Times_ bestselling author Dick Lehr recreates the tension-filled events leading up to the climactic clash in the South Pacific skies – frontline moments loaded with xenophobia, spycraft, sacrifice and broken hearts.
Lehr goes behind the scenes at Station Hypo on Hawaii, where U.S. Navy code breakers first discovered exactly where and when to find Admiral Yamamoto, on April 18, 1943, and then chronicles in dramatic detail the nerve-wracking mission to kill him. He focuses on Army Air Force Major John W. Mitchell, the ace fighter pilot from the tiny hamlet of Enid, Mississippi who was tasked with conceiving a flight route, literally to the second, for the only U.S. fighter plane on Guadalcanal capable of reaching Yamamoto hundreds of miles away – the new twin-engine P-38 Lightning with its fabled “cone of fire.”
Given unprecedented access to Mitchell’s personal papers and hundreds of private letters, Lehr reveals for the first time the full story of Mitchell’s wartime exploits up to the face-off with Yamamoto, along with those of key American pilots Mitchell chose for the momentous mission: Rex Barber, Thomas Lanphier Jr., Besby Holmes, and Ray Hine. The spotlight also shines on their enemy target –Admiral Yamamoto, the enigmatic, charismatic commander in chief of Japan’s Combined Fleet, whose complicated feelings about the U.S.—he studied at Harvard—add rich complexity. In this way _Dead Reckoning _offers at once a fast-paced recounting of a crucial turning point in the Pacific war and keenly drawn portraits of its two main protagonists: Isoroku Yamamoto, the architect of Pearl Harbor, and John Mitchell, the architect of the Yamamoto’s demise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Russians Among Us: Sleeper Cells, Ghost Stories, and the Hunt for Putin's Spies *



  








*With intrigue that rivals the best le Carré novels, Russians Among Us tells the explosive story of Russia’s espionage efforts against the United States and the West*—*from the end of the Cold War to the present and the significant threat of hacking the 2020 election*
Spies have long been a source of great fascination in the world of fiction, but sometimes the best spy stories happen in real life. _Russians Among Us _tells the full story of Putin’s escalating espionage campaign in the West, the Russian ‘deep cover’ spies who penetrated the US and the years-long FBI hunt to capture them. This book also details the recruitment, running, and escape of one of the most important spies of modern times, a man who worked inside the heart of Russian intelligence. In this thrilling account Corera tracks not only the history, but the astonishing evolution of Russian espionage, including the use of ‘cyber illegals’ who continue to manipulate us today and pose a significant threat to the 2020 election.
Like a scene from the TV drama _The Americans_, in the summer of 2010 a group of Russian deep cover sleeper agents were arrested. It was the culmination of a decade-long investigation, and ten people, including Anna Chapman, were swapped for four people held in Russia. At the time it was seen simply as a throwback to the Cold War. But that would prove to be a costly mistake. It was a sign that the Russian threat had never gone away and more importantly, it was shifting into a much more disruptive new phase. Today, the danger is clearer than ever following the poisoning in the UK of one of the spies who was swapped, Sergei Skripal, and the growing evidence of Russian interference in American life.

_Russians Among Us _describes for the first time the story of deep cover spies in America and the FBI agents who tracked them. In intimate and riveting detail, it reveals new information about today’s spies—as well as those trying to catch them and those trying to kill them.


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*The Immortal Count: The Life and Films of Bela Lugosi*



  






This definitive biography of the silver screen legend is "a moving, lively, witty, sad book that revives once more the long dead Count Dracula" (Kirkus Reviews).

Bela Lugosi won immediate fame for his starring role in the 1931 film Dracula -- the role that would forever define his persona. After a decade of trying to broaden his range, Lugosi resigned himself to a career as the world's most recognizable vampire, often playing opposite his horror film rival Boris Karloff. When he died in 1956, Lugosi could not have known that vindication of his talent would come -- his face would adorn theaters and his Hungarian accent would be instantly recognized across the globe.

In 1974, silent film expert Arthur Lennig published The Count, a highly regarded biography of the unsung actor. Now Lennig returns to his subject with a completely revised volume more than twice the length of the original.

The Immortal Count provides deeper insights into Lugosi's films and personality. Drawing upon personal interviews, studio memos, shooting scripts, research in Romania and Hungary, and his own recollections, Lennig has written the definitive account of Lugosi's tragic life.


----------



## CS

Currently $1.99

*The Night in Lisbon: A Novel



  




*

History and fate collide as the Nazis rise to power in The Night in Lisbon, a classic tale of survival from the renowned author of All Quiet on the Western Front.

With the world slowly sliding into war, it is crucial that enemies of the Reich flee Europe at once. But so many routes are closed, and so much money is needed. Then one night in Lisbon, as a poor young refugee gazes hungrily at a boat bound for America, a stranger approaches him with two tickets and a story to tell.

It is a harrowing tale of bravery and butchery, daring and death, in which the price of love is beyond measure and the legacy of evil is infinite. As the refugee listens spellbound to the desperate teller, in a matter of hours the two form a unique and unshakable bond -- one that will last all their lives.

"The world has a great writer in Erich Maria Remarque. He is a craftsman of unquestionably first rank, a man who can bend language to his will. Whether he writes of men or of inanimate nature, his touch is sensitive, firm, and sure." -- The New York Times Book Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Interstellar Caveman: A Funny Sci-fi Space Adventure *



  








*You think you’re struggling to find your place in the universe?*

Consider poor old Colin Douglass, a terminally ill insurance agent who awakens from centuries in cryogenic freeze to find Earth is a devastated wasteland. Now, he’s being pursued by a homicidal interstellar tourist board, and calculating insurance dividends is as outdated as making stone axes.

Sci-fi-hating technophobe Colin embarks on a desperate struggle to find a cure for his illness, as well as a place for himself in this strange new galaxy where toilets talk back, and door handles are a long-forgotten relic. Only by teaming up with his rescuer, hard-boiled, space-traveling archaeologist Tyresa Jak (that’s Doctor Jak to you), can Colin hope to succeed before time runs out.

Along the way, this galactic odd-couple must evade the Erd Tourist Board - a powerful mega-corporation which will do anything to ensure the mythical Earth stays mythical - and deal with a crackpot religious cult who not only possess a cure for Colin’s illness, but who also believe there is more to this caveman from Earth than meets the eye....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marines (Crimson Worlds Book 1)*



  








Erik Cain joined the Marines to get off death row. The deal was simple; enlist to fight in space and he would be pardoned for all his crimes.

In the 23rd Century, assault troops go to war wearing AI-assisted, nuclear-powered armor, but it is still warriors and blood that win battles. From one brutal campaign to the next, Erik and his comrades fight an increasingly desperate war over the resource rich colony worlds that have become vital to the economies of Earth's exhausted and despotic Superpowers.

Erik rises through the ranks and becomes a deadly warrior, and he finally finds a home, first with the Marines who fight at his side and later among the colonists - men and women who have dared to leave everything behind to build a new society on the frontier, one where the freedoms and rights lost long ago on Earth are preserved.

But causes can be fleeting and loyalties complex. Amidst the blood and death and sacrifice, Erik begins to wonder. Is he fighting the right war? And who is the real enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stone Man - A Science Fiction Thriller: The Stone Man: Book One*



  








*THE #1 AMAZON BESTSELLER*, SHORTLISTED FOR AUDIBLE UK'S *BOOK OF THE YEAR 2015 *AWARD AND NOW *BOOK ONE IN 'THE STONE MAN' SERIES*

"_THE STONE MAN_ is a novel that intrigues, enthralls, horrifies, thrills, and hits the reader with an emotional resonance as only the best stories can."
-*Ain't It Cool News*

Nobody knew where it came from.
Nobody knew why it came.
When an eight feet tall man made of stone appears in the middle of a busy city centre one July afternoon, two-bit (and antisocial) reporter Andy Pointer assumes it's just a publicity stunt.
Indeed, so does everyone else ... until the Stone Man begins to walk, heading silently through the wall of the nearest building, flattening it and killing several people inside as a result.
As efforts by the local police - and soon, the government - to halt the Stone Man's inexorable progress prove futile, only three questions are on the watching world's lips:
Where has it come from, where is it going, and what does it want?
Andy is determined to be the first person to answer those questions; after all, he was there when it arrived. Surely the headaches and visions he's experiencing are proof of a mental connection to The Stone Man? Clearly his dreams of champagne and notoriety are all about to be fulfilled once he uncovers the truth ... and the scoop of a lifetime.
In a pursuit that carries him the length of the country and the breadth of the Atlantic, Andy uncovers the jagged pieces of an increasingly terrifying puzzle. As the number of lives lost in the wake of the Stone Man reaches grim figures, the terrible results of Andy's blind determination force him to confront the savagery of human nature.
When irresistible forces aren't met by immovable objects, how far is too far? Andy must discover the answer - and find out who he really is - in the shadow of the Stone Man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Empty Men - The Stone Man, Book Two: A Science Fiction Thriller*



  







The Empty Men: a Science Fiction Thriller
*The long-awaited sequel to the #1 Amazon and Audible bestseller The Stone Man, shortlisted for Audible Book of the Year 2015*

On a quiet seafront in the middle of the afternoon the sun sets, the clouds part, and something like a pale, elongated human figure appears on the horizon.
For Maria, watching from the beach, it's proof that she should never have dared to return. Five years earlier, her life shattered by the arrival of the Stone Man, she'd fled the country. But now she can't escape: suddenly, there are news reports of 'Empty Men' materialising all around the coast, and the roads are gridlocked. The Empty Men are killers, and they're heading inland.

A hundred miles from the sea, lonely, grieving Eric obsessively keeps watch in the ruins of Coventry, never straying far from Ground Zero, the site of the Stone Man's first appearance. For five years, Eric has known there was a massive government cover-up of the circumstances surrounding the Stone Man and its disappearance, and he's determined to find the truth.

As Maria battles the Empty Men in a desperate chase for survival, and Eric is caught in a terrifying transformation at Ground Zero, both find themselves on a path leading straight to the heart of the Stone Man mystery.Chilling, fast-paced and full of stunning twists, this science fiction thriller is the highly-anticipated second book in Luke Smitherd's outstanding Stone Man series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bivrost Nine: an epic space opera adventure (The Bivrost Nine Saga Book 1) *



  








*Can a war survivor turn a city in space into the galaxy’s last best hope for peace?*

Nysse Ann Hazara-Ghazi has spent thirteen years traveling the Three Arcs from Core to Rim and Frontier to Desolation, trying to forget the awful Human-Othren war that killed all her dearest friends.

But a weary warrior with decades of experience working alongside Aliens is a valuable commodity in the twenty-second century, eight decades since Earth learned the secret to swift travel between the stars and humanity joined a burgeoning interstellar community. Tensions are again on the rise between the great powers, and many fear a new strife is brewing, well aware of the Plague that so often comes when planets go to war.

Now Nysse has a new mission: take command of a remote outpost thousands of light years from Earth, home to a unique effort that seeks to give form to an old dream: a place where the many diverse peoples of known space can meet to work out their differences peacefully.

Joined by Sam, a cyborg on his first off-world adventure; Winston, a brilliant but unorthodox scientist; and Ishlaa, an Othren priestess, Nysse and her new team face the daunting challenge of securing and governing a small city perched on the remnants of a shattered world, all alone in the night.

Danger stalks their every choice, as no noble effort is without its enemies, some lurking in dark places where others fear to walk, waiting for their time.

The year is 2159.
The place: Bivrost Nine

*Fans of Firefly, Stargate, and Babylon 5 won't want to miss this epic space opera adventure from the best-selling author of Bringing Ragnarok.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*As You Wish: Inconceivable Tales from the Making of The Princess Bride *



  








*From actor Cary Elwes, who played the iconic role of Westley in The Princess Bride, comes the New York Times bestselling account of the making of the cult classic film filled with never-before-told stories, exclusive photographs, and interviews with costars Robin Wright, Wallace Shawn, Billy Crystal, Christopher Guest, and Mandy Patinkin, as well as author and screenwriter William Goldman, producer Norman Lear, and director Rob Reiner.*

_The Princess Bride_ has been a family favorite for close to three decades. Ranked by the American Film Institute as one of the top 100 Greatest Love Stories and by the Writers Guild of America as one of the top 100 screenplays of all time, _The Princess Bride _will continue to resonate with audiences for years to come.

Cary Elwes was inspired to share his memories and give fans an unprecedented look into the creation of the film while participating in the twenty-fifth anniversary cast reunion. In _As You Wish_ he has created an enchanting experience; in addition to never-before seen photos and interviews with his fellow cast mates, there are plenty of set secrets and backstage stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Gone A-Rye (A Bread Shop Mystery Book 6)*



  








*In the Northern California seaside town of Santa Sofia, a killer is trying to get a rise out of baker’s apprentice Ivy Culpepper . . .
*
Vincent van Dough focaccia is being touted on Instagram as the best thing since sliced bread. By strategically placing chives, olives, and yellow peppers to look like poppies and sunflowers, bakers create a mouthwatering masterpiece in the style of the great postimpressionist painter. At Yeast of Eden, where bread making has always been an art, they’re baking their own version for the school district’s Spring Fling.

But one person won’t be tasting the Mexican bakery’s latest specialty. Ambitious school board president Nessa Renchrik has been murdered. Like the rest of this close-knit community, Ivy is shocked. But she’s just as surprised to discover her beau—restaurateur Miguel Baptista—had his own fling with Nessa back in the day and now the police have this half-baked notion he might have killed her. It’s up to Ivy, her boss Olaya Solis, and eighty-six-years-young Penelope Branford to separate the wheat from the chaff to determine who the real culprit is . . .

INCLUDES RECIPES!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Finding Claire Fletcher (A Claire Fletcher and Detective Parks Mystery Book 1)*



  








*In the first book in bestselling author Lisa Regan's new series, a one-night stand sets a detective on the trail of a terrifying unsolved crime.*
With his career on thin ice and fresh ink on his divorce papers, Sacramento PD Detective Connor Parks goes searching for solace at the bottom of a bottle—and winds up in the arms of a beautiful woman. By morning she's gone, and the one clue she left behind sends Connor on a desperate mission to unravel a decade-old mystery—her abduction.
Presumed dead for the last ten years, Claire Fletcher has been living her life as "Lynn", a woman in the terrifying grip of her captor. 'After her unforgettable night with Connor, Claire clings to the hope that she'll see him again, that he'll follow her into the dark. But anyone who gets close to Claire has a way of turning up dead…and she's unwittingly made Connor next on the list.
Before long, it becomes disturbingly clear: finding Claire Fletcher isn't just going to be dangerous—it could be deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Losing Leah Holloway (A Claire Fletcher and Detective Parks Mystery Book 2)*



  








*Five years ago, Claire Fletcher escaped her abductor. But some scars never fade, and surviving was just the beginning…*

When Claire sees a car full of children careen into a river, she rushes to the rescue. But the driver, a mother named Leah Holloway, prefers to drown. For Claire and her ex, Detective Connor Parks, it doesn’t add up. What would motivate a woman with a beautiful family and a successful career to resort to such unspeakable extremes? What Connor finds out confirms Claire’s suspicions of something dreadful behind Holloway’s picture-perfect facade: a link between the terrified mother and a serial strangler targeting Sacramento soccer moms.
As Claire and Connor are drawn back together, their investigation leads them to unearth everything Holloway was hiding. What they find could be the only way to stop a killer from striking again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Felse Investigations Volume One: Fallen into the Pit, Death and the Joyful Woman, and Flight of a Witch*



  








*From the author of the Chronicles of Brother Cadfael, the first three mysteries in the Edgar Award–winning series about an English policeman and his son.*

In the English village of Comerford, just on the border of Wales, it’s Det. Sgt. George Felse’s duty to keep the peace—and keep his fourteen-year-old son, Dominic, out of harm’s way . . .

_Fallen into the Pit_: The shadow of World War II still looms over the village of Comerford. Dominic finds the body of a German ex-prisoner of war and develops a dangerous interest in solving the case.


_Death and the Joyful Woman_: Dominic falls in love with an heiress who stands accused of bludgeoning a millionaire beer baron to death with a magnum of champagne.


_Flight of a Witch_: Felse handles a strange case involving the disappearance of a local beauty, a fatal robbery, and witchcraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Good Turn (The Cormac Reilly Series Book 3) *



  








*International bestselling author
The unputdownable novel from the best-selling author of The Ruin and The Scholar.*

Some lines should never be crossed.
Police corruption, an investigation that ends in tragedy, and the mystery of a little girl’s silence—three unconnected events that will prove to be linked by one small town.
While Detective Cormac Reilly faces enemies at work and trouble in his personal life, Garda Peter Fisher is relocated out of Galway with the threat of prosecution hanging over his head. But even that is not as terrible as having to work for his overbearing father, the local copper for the pretty seaside town of Roundstone.
For some, like Anna and her young daughter, Tilly, Roundstone is a refuge from trauma. But even this village on the edge of the sea isn’t far enough to escape from the shadows of evil men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bitterroots: A Novel (Highway (feat. Cody Hoyt / Cassie Dewell) Book 5)*



  








*A riveting new novel from New York Times bestselling and Edgar Award-winning author C. J. Box.*

_The ties that bind can burn you._

Former sheriff’s investigator Cassie Dewell is trying to start her life over as in private practice. She’s her own boss and answers to no one, and that’s just the way she likes it after the past few tumultuous years. All that certainty changes when an old friend calls in a favor: she wants Cassie to help exonerate a man accused of assaulting a young woman from an influential family.

Against her own better judgment, Cassie agrees. But out by the Bitterroot Mountains of Montana, twisted family loyalty runs as deep as the ties to the land, and there's always something more to the story. The Kleinsassers have ruled this part of Montana for decades, and the Iron Cross Ranch is their stronghold. They want to see Blake Kleinsasser, the black sheep of the family, put away forever for the assault. As Cassie attempts to uncover the truth, she must fight against a family whose roots are tangled and deadly—as well as the ghosts of her own past that threaten to bring her down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Kingdom: A novel *



  








*A KIRKUS REVIEWS BEST MYSTERY AND THRILLER OF THE YEAR*

Roy and Carl, brothers from a small mountain town, have spent their whole lives hiding from the darkness in their pasts—Roy by staying put and staying quiet, and Carl by running far away. Roy believed his little brother was gone for good. But Carl has big plans for his hometown. And when he returns with a mysterious new wife and a business opportunity that seems too good to be true, simmering tensions begin to surface and unexplained deaths in the town’s past come under new scrutiny. Soon powerful players set their sights on taking the brothers down by exposing their role in the town’s sordid history. But Roy and Carl are survivors, and no strangers to violence. As the town’s long-buried past begins to surface, Roy will be forced to choose between his own flesh and blood and a future he had never dared to believe possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Nanny At Number 43: Be Careful Who You Let Into Your Home*



  








*Wanted, a respectable woman to care for a motherless child.*

When William D. Thomas’s wife dies in childbirth, he places an advertisement in his local newspaper seeking a nanny for his newborn child.

He is thankful when an experienced nanny arrives at 43 Laurence Street and takes over from his frazzled housekeeper Mrs McHugh.

Mrs McHugh confides in her bedridden friend Betty, who has a bird’s-eye view of all the happenings on Laurence Street, that the Nanny is not all she seems. Betty begins her own investigation into the mysterious woman.

When the bodies of twin babies are discovered buried in a back garden, by a family who have moved from their tenement home into a country cottage, a police investigation begins.

But it is Betty who holds the key to discovering who the Nanny really is … and the reason she came to 43 Laurence Street.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American War*



  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • A second American Civil War, a devastating plague, and one family caught deep in the middle—this gripping debut novel asks what might happen if America were to turn its most devastating policies and deadly weapons upon itself. From the author of What Strange Paradise

"Powerful ... as haunting a postapocalyptic universe as Cormac McCarthy [created] in The Road." —The New York Times*

Sarat Chestnut, born in Louisiana, is only six when the Second American Civil War breaks out in 2074. But even she knows that oil is outlawed, that Louisiana is half underwater, and that unmanned drones fill the sky. When her father is killed and her family is forced into Camp Patience for displaced persons, she begins to grow up shaped by her particular time and place. But not everyone at Camp Patience is who they claim to be. Eventually Sarat is befriended by a mysterious functionary, under whose influence she is turned into a deadly instrument of war. The decisions that she makes will have tremendous consequences not just for Sarat but for her family and her country, rippling through generations of strangers and kin alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What to Do When Someone Dies: A Novel*



  








*In this ingenious stand-alone thriller from the internationally bestselling author and “razor sharp” master of suspense (People), a grieving wife is forced to ask: Which is worse—infidelity or murder?*

Ellie Falkner’s world has been destroyed. Her husband, Greg, died in a car crash—and he wasn’t alone. In the passenger seat was the body of Milena Livingstone, a woman Ellie’s never heard of. But Ellie refuses to leap to the obvious conclusion, despite the whispers and suspicions of those around her. Maybe it’s the grief, but Ellie has to find out who this woman was—and prove Greg wasn’t having an affair. And soon she is chillingly certain their deaths were no accident.
Are Ellie’s accusations of murder her way of avoiding the truth about her marriage? Or does an even more sinister discovery await her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Frigate (The Cold War Naval Thriller Series Book 1) *



  








*Don't miss this gripping naval thriller! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Is the Cold War about to turn hot?*

When *Captain Pascoe Trevellion* of the Royal Navy is drafted on to the frigate _Icarus_, he knows a tense time lies ahead. With the spectre of nuclear war looming ever closer, the Cold War is entering a crucial phase, and NATO must respond to the escalating threat.

Trevellion, whose calm and dignified exterior conceals a tragic personal secret, barely has time to greet his new crew before _Icarus_ is plunged into a war simulation exercise.

But the danger becomes all too real when an unexpected encounter between _Icarus_ and a Russian submarine leads to a Soviet counter-attack.

As the battle arena shifts to northern Norway, the Soviets become suspicious of NATO’s motives.

Amidst sub-zero conditions, the Cold War escalates, and the world teeters on the brink of annihilation.

*Could nuclear warfare become a reality? And can Trevellion and his men do anything to stop it?

Or will this clash of superpowers result in the ultimate devastation?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Carrier (The Cold War Naval Thriller Series Book 2) *



  








*The thrilling Cold War military adventure continues! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Is mankind’s worst nightmare about to become a reality?*

After a devastating nuclear strike attacked HMS _Icarus_, her few survivors are called on by NATO to take drastic action against the enemy.

And when a terrible atrocity is committed against Britain, the stakes are raised still higher…

The air-craft carrier _Furious, _under the command of *Captain Pascoe Trevellion* is sent into the action.

Together with its Fleet Air Arm squadrons, _Furious_ throws itself into protecting vital Atlantic sea lanes against concentrated Soviet hostilities.

And soon a deadly nuclear stand-off begins to take shape between the world’s superpowers.

*Can anything be done to defuse the mounting hostilities? Or is the spectre of all-out nuclear war drawing closer?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Acts of War: A World War II Alternative History (The Usurper's War Book 1) *



  








_Somehow I doubt that this is quite how anyone expected Adolf Hitler's death to turn out..._--*Squadron Leader Adam Haynes, No. 303 (Polish) Squadron
August 1942*. London is in flames. Heinrich Himmler's Germany stands triumphant in the West, its "Most Dangerous Enemy" forced to the peace table by a hailstorm of nerve gas and incendiaries. With Adolf Hitler avenged and portions of the Royal Navy seized as war prizes, Nazi Germany casts its baleful gaze across the Atlantic towards an increasingly isolationist United States.
With no causus belli, President Roosevelt must convince his fellow Americans that it is better to deal with a triumphant Germany now than to curse their children with the problem of a united, fascist Europe later. As Germany and Japan prepare to launch the next phase of the conflict, Fate forces normal men and women to make hard choices in hopes of securing a better future.
For *Adam Haynes*, Londonfall means he must continue an odyssey that began in the skies over Spain. For while fighting Fascism has already cost him dearly, he would sooner perish than see a world where freedom has been snuffed out by a jackboot heel.
Despite nominally being a noncombatant, American naval officer *Eric Cobb* finds that neutrality is a far cry from safety. Forced to choose between the letter of the law and its spirit, Cobb makes a choice that irrevocably changes history.
In the Pacific, *Tamon Yamaguchi* must prepare himself and his men to fight a Pacific War that is far different than what his nation and the IJN had planned. Forced to call off a meticulously planned surprise attack in December 1941, Japan instead turned north. Rather than finding resources in Siberia, the Imperial Army found defeat and a tremendous loss of face. Now, the Imperial Japanese Navy has once more turned its intentions towards Hawaii and the USN's Pacific Fleet. Although Yamaguchi knows that his force will likely be detected, he intends to strike a heavy blow for his Emperor regardless of cost.

_Acts of War_ is the first novel of the _Usurper's War_ series, which charts a very different World War II. As young men and women are forced to answer their nation's call, the choices they make and risks they take will write a different song for the Greatest Generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kilo Class *



  








It's one of the stealthiest, most dangerous underwater warships ever built—and it's about to set off World War III.

Silent at less than five knots and capable of a massive nuclear warhead punch, it's the 240-foot Russian Kilo Class submarine. Strapped for hard cash, the Russians have produced ten new Kilos for Beijing. The Chinese have already received three of the subs and now the last seven are ready to be delivered—a code-red situation the Pentagon must avert. Armed with a full strike force of Kilos, China can cripple American interests, shatter the balance of power, and successfully achieve the unthinkable in the Pacific Rim. But not if the newly appointed National Security Adviser, wily Texas admiral Arnold Morgan, can stop them—using the navy's deadliest covert forces.

In a breathtaking race against time, a team of Navy SEALs penetrates deep inside the remote waters of northern Russia on a daring mission of destruction. And in the icy darkness of the North Atlantic, a brave U.S. captain takes his 7,000-ton nuclear vessel on a hair-raising trip beneath the polar ice cap to head off a powerful Russian cordon determined to transport the Kilos at any cost. Horns locked in a tense game of geomilitary survival, each of the world' three most powerful nations knows that one mistake will mean all-out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Invented Country: A Nostalgic Journey Through Chile*



  








A highly personal memoir of exile and homeland by bestselling author Isabel Allende

In My Invented Country Isabel Allende evokes the magnificent landscapes of her country, a charming, idiosyncratic Chilean people with a violent history and indomitable spirit, and the politics, religion, myth and magic of her homeland that she carries with her even today.
The book circles around two life-changing moments. The assassination of her uncle, Salvador Allende Gossens, on September 11, 1973, sent her into exile and transformed her into a literary writer. And the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, on her adopted homeland, the United States, brought forth from Allende an overdue acknowledgment that she had indeed left home. My Invented Country, whose structure mimics the workings of memory itself, ranges back and forth across that distance accrued between the author’s past and present lives. It speaks compellingly to immigrants, and to all of us, who try to retain a coherent inner life in a world full of contradictions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mayo Clinic on Alzheimer's Disease and Other Dementias: A Guide for People with Dementia and Those Who Care for Them *



  








*A reference on preventing, treating, and coping with dementia, from “one of the most reliable, respected health resources that Americans have” (Publishers Weekly).*

This book from the world-renowned Mayo Clinic offers an update on what experts know about Alzheimer’s and related dementias, including the latest research into treatment and prevention, ways to live well with dementia, and recommendations for caregivers. While Alzheimer’s disease is the most common type of dementia, many related types also affect adults worldwide, causing loss of memory, reason, judgment, and other cognitive functions.

Although the diseases that cause dementia have long been considered unrelenting and incurable, recent advances offer hope. This book includes information about:

• What to expect of typical aging and what are the earliest signs of abnormal aging
• Memory loss and other forms of cognitive impairment that may lead to dementia
• Characteristic features of Alzheimer’s disease and related dementias, including frontotemporal degeneration, Lewy body dementia, and vascular cognitive impairment
• The latest research on Alzheimer’s disease and related dementias
• Caring for and supporting someone living with dementia

Are there ways you can lower your risk? Can dementia be prevented? Can you live well with dementia? If so, how? You’ll find answers to these important questions and more in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*100 Words Almost Everyone Confuses and Misuses *



  








*Avoid vocabulary mistakes with this fun guide to tricky and troublesome words!*

With concise and authoritative usage notes from the editors of the American Heritage® Dictionaries, this guide explains common English-language errors—whether it’s mixing up _affect _and _effect_; _blatant _and _flagrant_; or _disinterested _and _uninterested_, or stumbling over sound-alikes including _discrete_/_discreet_ or _principal_/_principle_.

Other notes tackle such classic irritants as _hopefully_, _impact_, and _aggravate_, as well as problematic words like _peruse_ and _presently_.

A great read for anyone who cares about getting it right, _100 Words Almost Everyone Confuses and Misuses_ can help keep writers and speakers on the up-and-up!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Heritage History of the Presidents Washington to Van Buren*



  







The best way to examine the presidency now, writes the Pulitzer Prize-winning historian Bruce Catton, "is to examine the lives and personalities of the men who have held it, because the presidency today is in many ways the sum of large and small contributions made by the different presidents." Here, in the first volume of American Heritage's history of presidents are the dramatic stories of the first eight men to hold the office: George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, James Monroe, John Quincy Adams, Andrew Jackson, and Martin Van Buren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deathworld 2: The Ethical Engineer (Illustrated): Deathworld Series*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*





  







Jason is kidnapped by the self-righteous Mikah, who is determined to bring him back to the planet Cassylia, ostensibly to be tried for his various crimes but really (Cassylia does not want Jason returned, since his huge winnings have been spent and the planet has used the incident to promote the "honesty" of its casino) to help Mikah's movement to overthrow the government, which they consider corrupt. Jason forces a crash-landing on a planet where the human population has regressed. The technology is extremely primitive and knowledge is split up among many small clans, each one jealously monopolizing what it knows. Jason uses his ingenuity to survive, trading his knowledge for protection and power in one of these clans. He eventually allies with a clan which has the knowledge of electricity. He creates innovations and machinery for the clan, in the process devising a crude device that signals his location to a spaceship piloted by his Pyrran girlfriend, Meta.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stainless Steel Rat *



  







Jim believes he has pulled off a successful bank job, but is out-conned into working for the Special Corps, the elite law-enforcement and spy agency led by the former greatest crook in the Galaxy, Harold P. Inskipp, and composed mostly of ex-criminals like him. He believes he has escaped from the Corps, and meets his love interest, Angelina - also a criminal genius, but lacking in Jim's relatively high moral codes and strictures against killing. She is building an illegal space battleship on an otherwise peaceful planet. Angelina was born unattractive and committed crimes to pay for her transformation into a beautiful woman; her psychological traumas are treated when Jim captures her, but she retains her allure and her criminal tendencies and joins in the Special Corps as Jim's partner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D (A Tale of Two Worlds): A Novel*



  








*“Glorious. A story that will be found and enjoyed and dreamed about for years to come.”*—Neil Gaiman
*
A stunning modern-day Dickensian fable and a celebration of friendship and bravery for freethinkers everywhere.
*
It all starts on the morning the letter D disappears from language. First, it vanishes from Dhikilo’s parents’ conversation at breakfast, then from the road signs outside and from her school dinners. Soon the local dentist and the neighbor’s dalmatian are missing, and even the Donkey Derby has been called off.

Though she doesn’t know why, Dhikilo is summoned to the home of her old history teacher Professor Dodderfield and his faithful Labrador, Nelly Robinson. And this is where our story begins.

Set between England and the wintry land of Liminus, a world enslaved by the monstrous Gamp and populated by fearsome, enchanting creatures, _D (A Tale of Two Worlds)_ is told with simple beauty and warmth. Its celebration of moral courage and freethinking is a powerful reminder of our human capacity for strength, hope and justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride, Book 1): A Maximum Ride Novel*



  






*Max soars above the world . . . but in James Patterson's thrilling adventure, fantasy can come crashing down to reveal the nightmares of the Angel Experiment.*

Maximum Ride and her "flock" -- Fang, Iggy, Nudge, Gasman and Angel -- are just like ordinary kids, only they have wings and can fly. It may seem like a dream come true to some, but their lives can morph into a living nightmare at any time.

Angel, the youngest member of the flock, is kidnapped and taken back to the "School" where she and the others were experimented on by a crew of whack jobs. Her friends brave a journey to blazing hot Death Valley, CA, to save Angel, but soon enough, they find themselves in yet another nightmare: fighting off the half-human, half-wolf "Erasers" in New York City. Whether in the treetops of Central Park or in the bowels of the Manhattan subway system, Max and her adopted family take the ride of their lives.
Along the way, Max discovers that her purpose is save the world. But can she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*School's Out - Forever (Maximum Ride, Book 2): A Maximum Ride Novel*



  








*Fourteen-year-old Maximum Ride and the other members of the "Flock" -- Fang, Iggy, Nudge, Gasman and Angel -- are just like ordinary kids -- only they have wings and can fly.*

After their last wild adventure, the Flock members are taken under the wing of an FBI agent and try to live "normal" lives by going to school, making friends -- and continuing their relentless search for their parents. But the Erasers return, forcing the Flock to abandon their search and make their escape once again. The voice inside Max's head keeps telling her that it's up to her to save the world, but this is especially challenging to do when she is faced with her ultimate match: a newer and better version of herself, Maximum Ride II. Max's heart-stopping quest to investigate the mind-blowing mystery of her ultimate destiny continues in the scariest, strangest, and funniest James Patterson novel yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Maximum Ride: Saving the World (Maximum Ride Book #3)*



  








*Join Max and her friends on a wild ride to save the world. The time has come to face the ultimate enemy . . . but are Max and her Flock ready?*

The time has arrived for Max and her winged "Flock" to face their ultimate enemy and discover their original purpose: to defeat the takeover of "Re-evolution", a sinister experiment to re-engineer a select population into a scientifically superior master race . . . and to terminate the rest. Max, Fang, Iggy, Nudge, Gasman, and Angel have always worked together to defeat the forces working against them-but can they save the world when they are torn apart, living in hiding and captivity, halfway across the globe from one another?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Villa in Sicily: Figs and a Cadaver (A Cats and Dogs Cozy Mystery—Book 2) *



  








A VILLA IN SICILY: FIGS AND A CADAVER is book #2 in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor, a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews (and a free download)!

Audrey Smart, 34, has made a major life change, walking away from her life as a vet (and from a string of failed romance) and moving to Sicily to buy a $1 home—and embark on a mandatory renovation she knows nothing about.

Audrey is busy working to open the town’s new shelter, while also renovating her own problematic home—and dating again. With the help of friends, she begins taking in sick strays. But not everyone in town is grateful for her services, and she soon makes unexpected enemies.

When Audrey gets a tip about an injured dog near the coast and goes to find him—she finds the dead body of a powerful local instead.

Can Audrey, now a suspect, solve the crime and clear her name?

Or will her Sicilian dream fall apart?

A laugh-out-loud cozy packed with mystery, intrigue, renovation, animals, food, wine—and of course, love—A VILLA IN SICILY will capture your heart and keep you glued to the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Inspector Thanet Mysteries Volume One: The Night She Died, Six Feet Under, and Puppet for a Corpse*



  








*The first three mysteries in the “beautifully crafted,” Silver Dagger Award–winning police procedural series set in Kent, England (The Washington Post).*

Detective Inspector Luke Thanet may be a family man with a soft heart and bad back, but he also has a bloodhound’s nose for murder. With Sgt. Mike Lineham at his side, no mystery is too tough.

_The Night She Died_: Beautiful Julie Holmes lies dead in her front hall with a kitchen knife through her heart. The perpetrator could have been a burglar, a jealous husband, or a spurned lover, but the real answer may lie in a death that happened twenty years ago.

_Six Feet Under_: Middle-aged cleaning woman Carrie Birch doesn’t strike Thanet as a likely candidate for murder. But when he digs up the dirt on her, he discovers a surprisingly long list of suspects.

_Puppet for a Corpse_: Dr. Arnold Pettifer is dead from an apparent overdose, but Thanet isn’t so certain it’s suicide. After he discovers the doctor’s pregnant wife had a lover, he begins to suspect her—but then again, nothing about this case is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Anatomy of Desire: A Novel*



  








*A Publishers Weekly Best Mystery/Thriller of 2021
For fans of riveting true crime docuseries a la Serial and Making a Murderer, The Anatomy of Desire is a modern tale of crime and punishment exploring unbridled ambition, blinding passion, and the dark side of desire
Ambition. Passion. Betrayal. Murder?*

Claire Griffith has it all, a thriving career, a gorgeous boyfriend, glamorous friends. She always knew she was destined for more than the life her conservative parents preached to her. Arriving in Los Angeles flat broke, she has risen to become a popular fitness coach and social media influencer. Having rebranded herself as Cleo Ray, she stands at the threshold of realizing her biggest dreams.
One summer day, Cleo and a woman named Beck Alden set off in a canoe on a serene mountain lake. An hour later, Beck is found dead in the water and Cleo is missing. Authorities suspect foul play, and news of Cleo’s involvement goes viral. Who was Beck? An infatuated follower? Were she and Cleo friends or lovers? Was Beck’s death an accident . . . or murder?
Told in the form of an immersive investigative docuseries, L. R. Dorn’s brilliant reimagining of Theodore Dreiser’s classic crime drama, _An American Tragedy_, captures the urgency and poignance of the original and rekindles it as a very contemporary and utterly mesmerizing page-turner that will keep you guessing... _Did she or didn't she?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Snake Skin (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers Book 1)*



  








*Introducing a Glock-carrying soccer mom in the series debut that’s “everything a great thriller should be—action packed, authentic, and intense” (Lee Child).*

A loving mom and wife, dutiful daughter, consummate professional, and kick-ass federal agent, Lucy Guardino is living the perfect life in Pittsburgh as a Supervisory Special Agent running the FBI’s Sexual Assault Felony Enforcement squad.

Until the day she comes up against a predator more vicious and cunning than any she’s ever tackled before, one who forces Lucy to choose between the life of the young victim she is fighting to save and her own daughter’s . . . and Lucy’s dream life is shattered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Devil Smoke (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers Book *



  








*A soccer mom and ex-FBI agent deals with an amnesiac and a dangerous stalker in this thriller by the New York Times–bestselling author of Last Light.*

After leaving the FBI, Lucy Guardino still feels like the new kid on the block with her team at Beacon Falls. But then a new case involving a young woman with amnesia searching for her lost memories shines a spotlight on a past case involving one of Lucy’s team members.

Dr. Tommy Worth left his job as a pediatrician ER physician to join the Beacon Group after his wife went missing, leaving him to raise their five-year-old daughter alone. Now the press is hounding him on the anniversary of his wife’s disappearance. Distracting himself with the newest case at Beacon Falls fails miserably after the woman he is trying to help becomes the target of an anonymous stalker . . .

_Devil Smoke_ is the eighth Lucy Guardino novel, but they can be read out of order. If you enjoy captivating suspense, intelligent storytelling, strong and vulnerable characters, and a freight-train pace, then you’ll love this adrenaline rush of a heart-pounding thriller from “a master of the genre” (_Pittsburgh Magazine_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Where I Left Her: A Novel *



  








*From the author of When I Was You comes a spine-tingling new thriller about a mother’s worst nightmare come true, when her teenage daughter goes to a sleepover and doesn’t come back.*

Whitney had some misgivings when she dropped her increasingly moody teenage daughter, Amelia, off at Lauren’s house. She’d never met the parents, and usually she’d go in, but Amelia clearly wasn’t going to let something so humiliating happen, so instead Whitney waved to her daughter before pulling away from the little house with the roses in front.

But when she goes back the next day, an elderly couple answers the door—Amelia and Lauren aren’t there, and this couple swears they never were, that she’s at the wrong house. As Whitney searches for Amelia, she uncovers a trail of lies her daughter has told her—from the Finsta account to rumors of a secret relationship. Does she really even know this girl she’s raised? And Amelia’s not the only one with secrets. Could Whitney’s own demons have something to do with her daughter’s disappearance, and can Whitney find her before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Satori *



  








*Nicholai Hel-genius, mystic, and the perfect, formidable assassin-was first introduced to readers in Shibumi, the classic #1 bestseller by master storyteller Trevanian. Now critically acclaimed author Don Winslow continues Hel's story for the first time in this all-new, blockbuster thriller.*

_Prepare to meet the world's most dangerous man . . ._

It is the fall of 1951, and the Korean War is raging. Twenty-six-year-old Nicholai Hel has spent the last three years in solitary confinement at the hands of the Americans. Hel is a master of _hoda korosu_, or "naked kill," is fluent in seven languages, and has honed extraordinary "proximity sense"-an extra-awareness of the presence of danger. He has the skills to be the world's most fearsome assassin and now the CIA needs him.

The Americans offer Hel freedom, money, and a neutral passport in exchange for one small service: to go to Beijing and kill the Soviet Union's commissioner to China. It's almost certainly a suicide mission, but Hel accepts. Now he must survive chaos, violence, suspicion, and betrayal while trying to achieve his ultimate goal of _satori_-the possibility of true understanding and harmony with the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Red Cobra (The James Ryker Series Book 1)*



  








*From the author of the Enemy series: James Ryker thought he’d gotten away from the chaos and violence of espionage. He couldn’t have been more wrong . . .*

Carl Logan dedicated nearly twenty years to the Joint Intelligence Agency. Now living in a secret location, under the new identify of James Ryker, he wants nothing more than to be left alone to start a new life away from chaos, violence, destruction and deceit. It’s not long, however, before Ryker’s short-lived idyll is destroyed when he’s tracked down by Peter Winter, his ex-boss at the JIA.

Winter brings news of the murder of a woman in Spain, Kim Walker, whose fingerprints match those of one of Ryker’s former adversaries who’s been missing presumed dead for years—an infamous female assassin known as the Red Cobra. A cyber attack at the JIA led to the Red Cobra’s profile being compromised, and Winter believes JIA agents may now be at risk too, Ryker included. But Ryker knew the elusive Red Cobra better than anyone, and when he sees the grisly pictures of Kim Walker’s corpse, he has news for Winter—she isn’t the assassin at all . . .

So just who is the mystery dead woman? And where is the real Red Cobra?

_The Red Cobra_ is a fast-paced thriller filled with twists, turns, and intrigue from the bestselling author of the highly acclaimed Enemy series of espionage thrillers featuring Carl Logan, among other gripping novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dancing in the Mosque: An Afghan Mother's Letter to Her Son *



  








*A People Book of the Week & a Kirkus Best Nonfiction of the Year
An exquisite and inspiring memoir about one mother’s unimaginable choice in the face of oppression and abuse in Taliban-controlled Afghanistan.*

In the days before Homeira Qaderi gave birth to her son, Siawash, the road to the hospital in Kabul would often be barricaded because of the frequent suicide explosions. With the city and the military on edge, it was not uncommon for an armed soldier to point his gun at the pregnant woman’s bulging stomach, terrified that she was hiding a bomb. Frightened and in pain, she was once forced to make her way on foot. Propelled by the love she held for her soon-to-be-born child, Homeira walked through blood and wreckage to reach the hospital doors. But the joy of her beautiful son’s birth was soon overshadowed by other dangers that would threaten her life.

No ordinary Afghan woman, Homeira refused to cower under the strictures of a misogynistic social order. Defying the law, she risked her freedom to teach children reading and writing and fought for women’s rights in her theocratic and patriarchal society.

Devastating in its power, _Dancing in the Mosque_ is a mother’s searing letter to a son she was forced to leave behind. In telling her story—and that of Afghan women—Homeira challenges you to reconsider the meaning of motherhood, sacrifice, and survival. Her story asks you to consider the lengths you would go to protect yourself, your family, and your dignity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Photograph Everything: Simple Techniques for Shooting Spectacular Images *



  








*This gorgeously illustrated guide covers simple techniques for stunning photography of all kinds—from weather to wedding and aerial to underwater.*

The world is full of breathtaking images just waiting to be captured. _How to Photograph Everything_ shows you how to approach thrilling subjects and get the picture-perfect shot you’re after.

The editors at _Popular Photography_ show you exactly how shoot and enhance photos of more than forty subjects—from landscapes to wedding portraits, sporting events, fireworks, and extreme weather. Filled with ideas for shooting, must-have gear guides, 500 beautiful photographs and the simple step-by-step guidance you need to reproduce them, _How to Photograph Everything_ will help you get the best shot, every time.

Subjects include: Aerial photography, Animals, Arts & Architecture, Fireworks, Nudes, Portraits, Still Lifes, Street Photography, Underwater photography, Weather, and Weddings.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ladies of Magna Carta: Women of Influence in Thirteenth Century England *




  








*An innovative take on Magna Carta history that examines the impact and influence of women.*

_39. No man shall be taken, imprisoned, outlawed, banished or in any way destroyed, nor will we proceed against or prosecute him, except by the lawful judgment of his peers or by the law of the land._

This clause in Magna Carta was in response to the appalling imprisonment and starvation of Matilda de Braose, the wife of one of King John’s barons. Matilda was not the only woman who influenced, or was influenced by, the 1215 Charter of Liberties, now known as Magna Carta. Women from many of the great families of England were affected by the far-reaching legacy of Magna Carta, from their experiences in the civil war and as hostages, to calling on its use to protect their property and rights as widows.

_Ladies of Magna Carta_ looks into the relationships—through marriage and blood—of the various noble families and how they were affected by the Barons’ Wars, Magna Carta, and its aftermath—the bonds that were formed and those that were broken. Including the royal families of England and Scotland, the Marshals, the Warennes, the Braoses, and more, _Ladies of Magna Carta_ focuses on the roles played by the women of the great families whose influences and experiences have reached far beyond the thirteenth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Richter 10 (Arthur C. Clarke Collection) *



  








*Political and environmental disasters come crashing down in this earthquake sci-fi thriller co-written by the authors of 2001: A Space Odyssey and Memories.*

When he was seven years old, Lewis Crane survived the Los Angeles earthquake of 1994—but his parents did not. Haunted by the tragedy, Crane has dedicated his life to protecting humanity from similar disasters. Now he is a Nobel Prize–winning earthquake scientist who perfected equipment sensitive enough to predict an earthquake strike down to the minute. And he wants to go further.

Crane has formed an organization to explore the idea of stopping earthquakes entirely by fusing the Earth’s tectonic plates together. But what effect will this have on the earth? And as political unrest causes tremors of another kind, can Crane’s audacious plan stop another major earthquake due to hit the United States?

Co-written by Hugo and Nebula Award–winning author Arthur C. Clarke and Philip K. Dick Award–winning author Mike McQuay, the “two formidable SF talents converge splendidly in this disaster thriller, which offers sleek action-adventure writing, world-class tumult and a coherent near-future based on sound yet innovative social and scientific speculation” (_Publishers Weekly_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ghost from the Grand Banks (Arthur C. Clarke Collection)*




  








*In this near-future sci-fi novel by the author of 2001: A Space Odyssey, two companies competing to raise the Titanic find mystery among the wreckage.*

Two years before the centennial anniversary of the _Titanic_’s demise, two powerful corporations compete to recover the legendary vessel from the floor of the North Atlantic. With the wreckage split in two, each company—one British and one Japanese—plans to use its spectacular technology to raise one half of the famous ship. But what they find deep beneath the ocean’s surface is more than they bargained for.

Discovered among the _Titanic_’s remains are six perfectly preserved bodies, including one of a beautiful woman who was not listed among the ship’s original passengers. Who was she—and what was her secret? The mission to find out becomes all-consuming and, for some, deadly.

This fast-paced tale combines a centuries-old mystery with modern suspense and Clarke’s visionary imagination—here concerned with future technologies, ecological crises, and the mysteries of fractal mathematics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thin Air: A Novel *




  








*An atmospheric tale of corruption and abduction set on Mars, from the author of the award-winning science fiction novel Altered Carbon, now an exciting new series from Netflix.*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE GUARDIAN*

Hakan Veil is an ex–corporate enforcer equipped with military-grade body tech that’s made him a human killing machine. His former employers have abandoned him on a turbulent Mars where Earth-based overlords battle for profits and power amid a homegrown independence movement. But he’s had enough of the red planet, and all he wants is a ticket back home—which is just what he’s offered by the Earth Oversight organization, in exchange for being the bodyguard for an EO investigator. It’s a beyond-easy gig for a heavy hitter like Veil . . . until it isn’t.

When Veil’s charge starts looking into the mysterious disappearance of a lottery winner, it stirs up a hornet’s nest of intrigue and murder. And the deeper Veil is drawn into the game, the more long-buried secrets claw their way to the Martian surface. Now it’s the expert assassin poised against powerful enemies hellbent on taking him down—by any means necessary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dames for Hire: HoloCity Case Files #1 (Bubbles in Space) *



  








*Dirty jobs call for dirty dames.

But this is a bit much...*

After a suspicious accident costs her a career, an arm, and nearly her life, Bubbles Marlowe needs all the help she can get.

When a friend asks her to do a little dirty work on the side, Bubbles isn't prepared for just how dirty it's going to get.

An arrogant scientist, a young heiress, a gambling king pin, and a few too many hired guns...

Can Bubbles finish the case before it finishes her?

HoloCity's femme fatales are out in full force in this cybernoir detective thriller.

And these dames don't mess around.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mixed Plate: Chronicles of an All-American Combo *



  








*A stunning, hilarious memoir from beloved comedian Jo Koy, “far and away one of the funniest people out there” (Chelsea Handler). Mixed Plate illuminates the burning drive and unique humor that make Jo Koy one of today’s most successful comedians. Includes never-before-seen photos.*

Well guys, here it is—my story. A funny, sad, at times pathetic but also kick-ass tale of how a half-Filipino, half-white kid whose mom thought (and still thinks) his career goal was to become a clown became a success. Not an overnight success, because that would have made for a really short read, but an All-American success who could give my immigrant mom the kind of life she hoped for when she came to this country, and my son the kind of life I wished I’d had as a kid. With all the details of what it felt like to get the doors closed in my face, to grind it out on the road with my arsenal of dick jokes, and how my career finally took off once I embraced the craziness of my family, which I always thought was uniquely Filipino but turns out is as universal as it gets.

In this book, I’ll take you behind the mic, behind the curtain—OK, _way_ behind it. From growing up with a mom who made me dance like Michael Jackson at the Knights of Columbus, to some real dark stuff, the stuff we don’t talk about often enough as immigrants. Mental health, poverty, drinking. And show you the path to my American Dream. Which was paved with a lot of failure, department store raffle tickets to win free color televisions, bad jokes, old VHS tapes, a motorcycle my mom probably still hates, the only college final I aced (wasn’t math), and getting my first laugh on stage. There’s photo evidence of it all here, too.
In this book, I get serious about my funny. And I want to make you laugh a little while I do it. I’m like Hawaii’s favorite lunch—the mixed plate. Little bit of this, a little bit of that. My book_ Mixed Plate_ is too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*If You Ask Me: (And of Course You Won't)*



  








*The New York Times bestseller from the beloved actress and Hollywood icon who's made us laugh on shows from The Mary Tyler Moore Show to Golden Girls to Saturday Night Live!*

In this candid take on everything from the unglamorous reality behind red-carpet affairs to her beauty regimen (“I have no idea what color my hair is, and I never intend to find out”), Betty White shares her observations about life, celebrity, and love (for humans and animals). Filled with photos, _If You Ask Me _is funny, sweet, and straight to the point—just like Betty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tropic of Orange *



  








*“David Foster Wallace meets Gabriel Garcia Marquez” in this novel set in a dystopian Los Angeles from a National Book Award finalist (Publishers Weekly).*

Irreverently juggling magical realism, film noir, hip hop, and chicanismo, _Tropic of Orange_ takes place in a Los Angeles where the homeless, gangsters, infant organ entrepreneurs, and Hollywood collide on a stretch of the Harbor Freeway. Hemmed in by wildfires, it’s a symphony conducted from an overpass, grandiose, comic, and as diverse as the city itself—from an author who has received the California Book Award and the Association for Asian American Studies Book Award, among other literary honors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Secondhand Souls: A Novel *




  








In San Francisco, the souls of the dead are mysteriously disappearing—and you know that can’t be good—in _New York Times_ bestselling author Christopher Moore’s delightfully funny sequel to _A Dirty Job_.

Something really strange is happening in the City by the Bay. People are dying, but their souls are not being collected. Someone—or something—is stealing them and no one knows where they are going, or why, but it has something to do with that big orange bridge. Death Merchant Charlie Asher is just as flummoxed as everyone else. He’s trapped in the body of a fourteen-inch-tall “meat puppet” waiting for his Buddhist nun girlfriend, Audrey, to find him a suitable new body to play host.

To get to the bottom of this abomination, a motley crew of heroes will band together: the seven-foot-tall death merchant Minty Fresh; retired policeman turned bookseller Alphonse Rivera; the Emperor of San Francisco and his dogs, Bummer and Lazarus; and Lily, the former Goth girl. Now if only they can get little Sophie to stop babbling about the coming battle for the very soul of humankind . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story*



  








*Jody never asked to become a vampire. But when she wakes up under an alley Dumpster with a badly burned arm, an aching back, superhuman strength, and a distinctly Nosferatuan thirst, she realizes the decision has been made for her.*

Making the transition from the nine-to-five grind to an eternity of nocturnal prowlings is going to take some doing, however, and that's where C. Thomas Flood fits in. A would-be Kerouac from Incontinence, Indiana, Tommy (to his friends) is biding his time night-clerking and frozen-turkey bowling in a San Francisco Safeway. But all that changes when a beautiful undead redhead walks through the door...and proceeds to rock Tommy's life—and afterlife—in ways he never thought possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Gun Money: How America Arms Gangs and Cartels *



  








*“An eye-opening and riveting account of how guns make it into the black market and into the hands of criminals and drug lords.” –Adam Winkler

From the author of El Narco, a searing investigation into the enormous black market for firearms, essential to cartels and gangs in the drug trade and contributing to the epidemic of mass shootings.*

The gun control debate is revived with every mass shooting. But far more people die from gun deaths on the street corners of inner city America and across the border as Mexico's powerful cartels battle to control the drug trade. Guns and drugs aren't often connected in our heated discussions of gun control-but they should be. In Ioan Grillo's groundbreaking new work of investigative journalism, he shows us this connection by following the market for guns in the Americas and how it has made the continent the most murderous on earth.

Grillo travels to gun manufacturers, strolls the aisles of gun shows and gun shops, talks to FBI agents who have infiltrated biker gangs, hangs out on Baltimore street corners, and visits the ATF gun tracing center in West Virginia. Along the way, he details the many ways that legal guns can cross over into the black market and into the hands of criminals, fueling violence here and south of the border. Simple legislative measures would help close these loopholes, but America's powerful gun lobby is uncompromising in its defense of the hallowed Second Amendment. Perhaps, however, if guns were seen not as symbols of freedom, but as key accessories in our epidemics of addiction, the conversation would shift. _Blood Gun Money_ is that conversation shifter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stranger in Our Home *



  








_*Have you been bad enough?*_

When her stepmother dies unexpectedly, Caro returns to her childhood home in the rural English countryside. She hadn’t seen Elizabeth in years, but the remote farmhouse offers refuge from a bad relationship, and a chance to start again.
But going through Elizabeth’s belongings unearths memories Caro would rather stay buried. In particular, the story her stepmother would tell her, about two little girls and the terrible thing they do.
As heavy snow traps Caro in the village, where her neighbours stare and whisper, Caro is forced to question why Elizabeth hated her so much, and what she was hiding. But does she really want to uncover the truth?

*A haunting and twisty story about the lies we tell those closest to us, perfect for fans of Ruth Ware and Cass Green.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Angel Eyes (Amos Walker Novels Book 2) *




  








*Hardboiled noir starring Detroit PI Amos Walker: “For readers who can’t get enough of Elmore Leonard and Ross Thomas, try Estleman. He’s that good” (People).*

After a tour in Vietnam and several years working the streets of Detroit as a private investigator, Amos Walker has seen a lot. But he’s never encountered anything quite like his newest assignment. Ann Maringer, an aging stripper hard at work at one of the city’s many low-grade joints, hires him to find a missing person: herself. She expects to disappear any day now, she says, and she wants to be found. He goes to her apartment the next day, hoping for more information, but Ann was true to her word and has disappeared completely, leaving behind nothing but a carton of Bel-Airs and a dead man on the floor. Unshaken by the body or the circumstances, Walker sets out to find his client. After all, she paid in advance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Midnight Man (Amos Walker Novels Book 3) *



  








*A New York Times Notable Book: A cop is shot and a Detroit PI is determined to find the culprit in this mystery by a multiple Shamus Award winner.*

A routine case puts Amos Walker on the highway to Ann Arbor, but the trip turns deadly just a few miles outside of Detroit. Tailing a trucker suspected of faking hijackings, Walker does his best to keep a safe distance, but is recognized anyway. The trucker runs him off the road, and it’s only the tight handling of an American-made Cutlass that keeps Walker from becoming roadkill. A good-natured policeman helps him out, and the detective continues on his way. But the next day, a bullet near the spine sends Walker’s new friend into intensive care, and Walker sets out to find the scum who shot the cop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Assault by Fire: An Action-Packed Military Thriller (A Tyce Asher Novel Book 1)*



  








*In the thrilling tradition of *_*Red Dawn*_* and *_*The Dirty Dozen*_*, this action-packed page-turner from Lt. Col. Hunter Ripley “Rip” Rawlings IV brings together insider military expertise with riveting suspense as special ops fighters must foil a surprise attack on American soil in a daring novel fans of Brad Thor and Tom Clancy will love!

ASSAULT BY SEA*
U.S. Marine Tyce Asher knew his fighting days were over when he lost his leg in Iraq. He thought he’d never see action again—but when he hears secret espionage intel that a potential attack from Russia is imminent, Tyce knows he has to do everything he can to stop it.

*ASSAULT BY LAND*
With his history in the Middle East and connections to other veterans, Homeland Security enlists Tyce to coordinate reserve fighters and special ops teams to help prepare the nation for an uncertain future…

*ASSAULT BY FIRE*
It is a full-fledged potential invasion orchestrated by a Russian military mastermind hellbent on destruction. With no time to lose, Tyce has to enlist every American he can find—seasoned vets, armchair warriors, backwoods hunters, even mountain moonshiners—to help protect their homeland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Young Lions: A Novel (Phoenix Fiction) *



  








*One of the great World War II novels, this New York Times–bestselling “masterpiece” captures the experiences of three very different soldiers (The Boston Globe).*

Standing alongside Norman Mailer’s _The Naked and the Dead _and James Jones’s _From Here to Eternity_, _The Young Lions _is one of the most powerful American novels to tackle the Second World War. Ambitious in its scope and robust in its prose, Irwin Shaw’s work is also deeply humanistic, presenting the reality of war as seen through the eyes of ordinary soldiers on both sides. The story follows the individual dramas—and ultimately intertwined destinies—of Christian Diestl, a Nazi sergeant; Noah Ackerman, a Jewish American infantryman; and Michael Whitacre, an idealistic urbanite from the New York theatrical world.

Diestl first appears as a dashing ski instructor in Austria, mouthing his loyalty to Nazi ideals. As the war progresses, Diestl’s character continues to erode as he descends into savagery. Ackerman must endure domestic anti-Semitism and beatings in boot camp before proving himself in the European theater. Eventually, as part of the liberating army, he comes face-to-face with the unimaginable horrors of the death camps. Whitacre, trading cocktail parties for Molotov cocktails, confronts the barbarism of war, and in fighting simply to survive, finds his own capacity for heroism.

Shaw’s sweeping narrative is at once vivid, exciting, and brutally realistic as well as poignant in its portrayal of the moral devastation and institutional insanity of war. Penned by a master storyteller at the height of his craft, _The Young Lions_ stands the test of time as a classic novel of war and the human experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Airport *




  








*The #1 New York Times–bestselling thriller about an airport thrust into chaos by a whiteout blizzard: “A spellbinder” (The Denver Post).*

As a raging blizzard wreaks havoc at Lincoln International Airport outside Chicago, airport and airline personnel try to cope with this unstoppable force of nature that is endangering thousands of lives. And in the air, a lone plane struggles to reach its destination. Over the course of seven pulse-pounding hours, a tense human drama plays out as a brilliant airport manager, an arrogant pilot, a tough maintenance man, and a beautiful stewardess strive to avert disaster.

Featuring a diverse cast of vibrant characters, _Airport _is both a realistic depiction of the airline industry and a novel of nail-biting suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Alexander the Great*



  







Alexander the Great has fascinated people for centuries - and still does. Here, from award-winning historian and journalist Charles Mercer, is the story of the military genius who became a king at twenty told with all the color and drama characteristic of Alexander's time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In the Hell of the Eastern Front: The Fate of a Young Soldier During the Fighting in Russia in WW2 *



  








*A Nazi infantryman recalls the horrors of combat against the Soviet Union in this WWII memoir as told to his son.*

Friedrich “Fritz” Sauer was posted to the Eastern Front in 1942. A soldier in the 132nd Infantry Division, he was deployed in Hitler’s grand invasion of Russia. But instead of the swift knockout blow the Germans had anticipated, Operation Barbarossa ground on for almost four years.

Sent first to the Crimea and then the region around Leningrad, Fritz experienced horrors of all kinds. In this memoir, Fritz recalls losing his best friend to a sniper, rescuing the body of a fallen comrade from No Man’s Land, enduring Soviet tank assaults, and his own wounding during a counterattack.

Fritz was later transferred to a tank assault regiment where, on a mission to contact another unit, he lost his way in the snow. After sheltering with a farmer’s family, Fritz headed west to flee the advancing Red Army. His subsequent journey home took many twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Aces High, Volume 1: A Tribute to the Most Notable Fighter Pilots of the British and Commonwealth Forces of WWII *




  








*First in the Aces High series—a military reference of the fighter pilots who had five or more confirmed victories while serving in the Royal Air Force.*

Introduced by the French quite early in World War I, the term “ace” was used to describe a pilot credited with five or more aerial victories. But in the United Kingdom, the term was never officially recognized. Becoming an ace was partly luck, especially considering the campaigns in which they flew and the areas of combat. There are three distinct kinds of aces: the defensive ace, the offensive ace, and the night fighter.

This book is a revised collection of the biographies of the highest scoring Allied fighter pilots of World War II—including those with the confirmed claims of shooting down five aircraft and those pilots with lower scores but whose wartime careers prove them worthy of inclusion. All details of their combat are arranged in tabular form. Included are a selection of photographs from hitherto private collections.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Aces High, Volume 2: A Further Tribute to the Most Notable Fighter Pilots of the British and Commonwealth Air Forces in WWII*




  








*Second in the Aces High series—an updated military reference of the fighter pilots who had five or more confirmed victories while serving in the RAF.*

This volume updates the information in the first volume and adds some new names. Information has been added on the pilots who gained success against the V-1 flying bombs during 1944-45. Detail is also provided on those units in which virtually all the fighter pilots served at some time or another—the fighter Operational Training Units—and of specialist units such as the Central Gunnery School, Fighter Leader’s School and Fighter Experimental Units. There is also coverage of the only other conflicts in which British pilots have been able to claim victories since 1945—Korea and the Falklands Conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Voodoo Planet (Solar Queen Book 3)*



  








*A gripping story of otherworldly mystery and magic from an acclaimed Grand Master of Fantasy.*

When Captain Jellico and the crew of the interstellar tramp freighter _Solar Queen_ are invited to visit the planet Khatka by Chief Ranger Asaki, they anticipate a brief respite from the boredom of their mail route. But there is more danger on the verdant jungle world than they know.

Founded as a refuge by Earth Africans, Khatka is a global safari where hunters pay big money to pursue the biggest game. But lately Asaki’s battle against ruthless poachers has been undermined by a vicious witch doctor, Lumbrilo, who takes a mortal dislike to the captain and his men.

And when their craft crashes while over wild country, Jellico, Asaki and their friends soon find themselves not only hunted by Khatka’s lethal fauna, but by Lumbrilo, who sees his chance to get rid of his enemies once and for all . . .

_Voodoo Planet is the third book in the Solar Queen Series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gunn and Salvo Box Set: Books 1-4: Galaxy Run, Friendly Fire, Calypso End, Bygone Star*




  








*TWO (MOSTLY) HONEST BOUNTY HUNTERS. ONE UNIMAGINABLE ALIEN SECRET.
When deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo *chase down a teenager linked to the catastrophic loss of a space station, everything about the job feels off.
For starters, the stolen ship is full of priceless treasures from humanity's lost past.
And then there's the target itself. It ain't quite human, at least not like anybody has seen before.
But the biggest red flag of them all? Honest people are lying.
So Gunn and Salvo do the one thing they swore they would never do on a job: Get curious.
Before they know it, they're the ones on the run with a bounty on their heads ... and the fate of humanity in their hands.
*Included in the Gunn and Salvo Box Set:*

_Galaxy Run_
_Friendly Fire_
_Calypso End_
_Bygone Star_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Not Alone: The Evolution Trilogy: Complete Sci-Fi Box Set*




  








_We were watching the sky. They were already here._


*Grab all three books in the bestselling NOT ALONE Evolution Trilogy for one incredible price, in this great value 1300-page sci-fi box set!

THIS TRILOGY STANDS ALONE — NO PRIOR READING REQUIRED*


_*The pulse hits without warning*_

In one harrowingly destructive instant, a mysterious seismic pulse in the Scottish Highlands rips away all semblance of global security.

When peace is shattered, fear takes over.


_*The stakes rise without mercy*_

As the pulse's chaos spreads across the world, it becomes painfully clear that Piper McCarthy -- a child born like no other -- might hold humanity's only hope of averting total disaster.

But this threat isn’t coming from the stars. _This_ time, it’s been here all along.

And worst of all, the pulses are just the beginning...


*This box set contains all three novels in The Evolution Trilogy:*
• _Not Alone: The Awakening_
• _Not Alone: Hidden Wonder_
• _Not Alone: Endgame_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sarah Zettel Collection: Playing God, Reclamation, The Quiet Invasion, and Fool's War *



  








*Four galaxy-spanning novels by an award-winning author with a “gift for creating fully realized cultures” (Booklist).*

In _Fool’s War_, Katmer Al Shei has done well with the starship _Pasadena_, cutting corners where necessary to keep her crew paid and her journeys profitable. But there are two things she will never skimp on: her crew—and her fool. For a long space journey, a certified Fool’s Guild clown is essential, to amuse, excite, and otherwise distract the crew from the drudgeries of interstellar flight. Her newest fool, Evelyn Dobbs, is a talented jester. But does she have enough wit to save mankind?
In _Playing God_, the planet of the Dedelphi has been riven by war for two centuries. Though delicate, swanlike creatures, the planet’s natives are fierce in battle, and their ceaseless conflict has reduced their world to a wasteland. To save themselves and their world, the Dedelphi have forged a fragile peace and called for outside intervention. The Earth corporation Bioverse constructs a plan to heal the shattered planet. It’s the most ambitious engineering project the universe has ever seen, and if it backfires, the result will almost certainly be genocide.
In _The Quiet Invasion_, Dr. Helen Failia is nearing middle age at eighty-three, but has lost none of her fighting spirit. The founder of Earth’s first fully functioning colony on Venus, she will do anything to ensure that the home she’s built and nurtured not only survives, but thrives. Despite her constant work, funding for the colony is running out, and she’s dreading telling the ten thousand colonists they must move to Earth, a world some of them have never even seen. When one of her probes returns with the unprecedented proof of an ancient alien artifact on the surface of Venus she cannot believe her luck. This is the first evidence that humanity is not alone, and the discovery will surely secure the research colony’s future.
In _Reclamation_, Eric Born knows his way around the universe. He’s a quick-thinking merchant blessed with natural telekinetic skill. He’s also that rarest of creatures, a human being. Humans have been scattered across the universe, powerless and oppressed, dispersed so widely that no one knows what planet they first came from. Eric survives by selling his talents to the mysterious galactic tyrants known as the Rhudolant Vitae, but has never forgotten he belongs to the human race, and the distant world, the Realm of the Nameless Powers. The Realm may be a backwater, but Eric will do anything to protect his home from the merciless and powerful Vitae.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marine (Terran Scout Fleet Book 1)*



  








*2019 Dragon Award Finalist for Best Military Science Fiction or Fantasy Novel*
Aliens exist... and, as it turns out, most of them aren't that friendly.
Jacob Brown wasn't even born yet the first time they attacked Earth.
He was only fourteen the second time it happened.

When Earth finally came together and fielded its first spaceborne military, Jacob didn't hesitate to volunteer. Serving aboard a mighty starship, he'd be able to defend his planet--and his family--when, inevitably, they came again.
Just as he's about to graduate training, however, Jacob is approached by an officer from Naval Special Operation Command and given a choice: volunteer for a risky mission to a dangerous, lawless world, or give up his dream of serving in the military and go home. He has no idea why he's being singled out in such an unusual manner, but now it's either agree to their demands or give up his dream of being on a starship.
Soon, getting his career back on the right track will be the least of his concerns when it seems like everyone--and everything--he meets is trying to kill him. When he stumbles upon a secret most people on Earth are blissfully unaware of he realizes it's not just the aliens he needs to be worried about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Stiletto: A Novel (The Rook Files Book 2) *




  








*In this spirited sequel to the acclaimed The Rook, Myfanwy Thomas returns to clinch an alliance between deadly rivals and avert epic -- and slimy -- supernatural war.*

When secret organizations are forced to merge after years of enmity and bloodshed, only one person has the fearsome powers -- -and the bureaucratic finesse -- -to get the job done. Facing her greatest challenge yet, Rook Myfanwy Thomas must broker a deal between two bitter adversaries:

The Checquy -- -the centuries-old covert British organization that protects society from supernatural threats, and...

The Grafters -- -a centuries-old supernatural threat.

But as bizarre attacks sweep London, threatening to sabotage negotiations, old hatreds flare. Surrounded by spies, only the Rook and two women who absolutely hate each other, can seek out the culprits before they trigger a devastating otherworldly war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Time's Convert: A Novel *




  








*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of A Discovery of Witches—look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches,” streaming on AMC Plus, Sundance Now and Shudder. Season 2 premieres January 9, 2021! 

What does it truly take to become a vampire?*

On the battlefields of the American Revolution, Matthew de Clermont meets Marcus MacNeil, a young surgeon from Massachusetts, during a moment of political awakening when it seems that the world is on the brink of a brighter future. When Matthew offers him a chance at immortality and a new life free from the restraints of his puritanical upbringing, Marcus seizes the opportunity to become a vampire. But his transformation is not an easy one and the ancient traditions and responsibilities of the de Clermont family clash with Marcus's deeply held beliefs in liberty, equality, and brotherhood.

Fast-forward to contemporary Paris, where Phoebe Taylor--the young employee at Sotheby's whom Marcus has fallen for--is about to embark on her own journey to immortality. Though the modernized version of the process at first seems uncomplicated, the couple discovers that the challenges facing a human who wishes to be a vampire are no less formidable than they were in the eighteenth century. The shadows that Marcus believed he'd escaped centuries ago may return to haunt them both--forever.

A passionate love story and a fascinating exploration of the power of tradition and the possibilities not just for change but for revolution, _Time's Convert, _the fourth books in the All Souls Series channels the supernatural world-building and slow-burning romance that made the previous books instant bestsellers to illuminate a new and vital moment in history, and a love affair that will bridge centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Notes From the Bathroom Line: Humor, Art, and Low-grade Panic from 150 of the Funniest Women in Comedy *




  








*A collection of never-before-seen humor pieces—essays, satire, short stories, poetry, cartoons, artwork, and more—from more than 150 of the biggest female comedians today, curated by Amy Solomon, a producer of the hit HBO shows Silicon Valley and Barry. *

With contributions from:
*Lolly Adefope • Maria Bamford • Aisling Bea • Lake Bell • Rachel Bloom • Rhea Butcher • Nicole Byer • D’Arcy Carden • Aya Cash • Karen Chee • Margaret Cho • Mary H.K. Choi • Amanda Crew • Rachel Dratch • Beanie Feldstein • Jo Firestone • Briga Heelan • Samantha Irby • Emily V. Gordon • Patti Harrison • Mary Holland • Jen Kirkman • Lauren Lapkus • Riki Lindhome • Kate Micucci • Natalie Morales • Aparna Nancherla • Yvonne Orji • Lennon Parham • Chelsea Peretti • Alexandra Petri • Natasha Rothwell • Amber Ruffin • Andrea Savage • Kristen Schaal • Megan Stalter • Beth Stelling • Cecily Strong • Sunita Mani • Geraldine Viswanathan • Michaela Watkins • Mo Welch • Sasheer Zamata • and many more.*

More than four decades ago, the groundbreaking book _Titters: The First Collection of Humor _by Women showcased the work of some of the leading female comedians of the 1970s like Gilda Radner, Candice Bergen, and Phyllis Diller. The book became an essential time capsule of an era, the first of its kind, that opened doors for many more funny women to smash the comedy glass-ceiling.
Today, brilliant women continue to push the boundaries of just how funny—and edgy—they can be in a field that has long been dominated by men. In _Notes from the Bathroom Line,_ Amy Solomon brings together all-new material from some of the funniest women in show business today—award-winning writers, stand-up comedians, actresses, cartoonists, and more.
_Notes from the Bathroom Line_ proves there are no limits to how funny, bad-ass, and revolutionary women can—and continue—to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pig Trilogy: The Pig Did It, The Pig Comes to Dinner, and The Pig Goes to Hog Heaven *




  








*Joseph Caldwell’s rollicking Pig Trilogy, a charmingly romantic three-part tale of an American in contemporary Ireland*

Aaron McCloud has come to Ireland from New York City to walk the beach and pity himself for the cold indifference of the young lady in his writing class he had chosen to be his love. The pig will have none of that.What the pig eventually does is root up in Aunt Kitty’s vegetable garden evidence of a possible transgression that each of the novel’s three Irish characters is convinced the other probably benefited from.
The resolution of this hilarious mystery in _The Pig Did It_—the first entry in Mr. Caldwell’s Pig Trilogy—inspires both comic eloquence and a theatrically colorful canvas depicting the brooding Irish land and seascape. And in _The Pig Comes to Dinner _and _The Pig Goes to Hog Heaven_, all of the charming characters of the first book return for more tragicomedy and hijinks, told in Caldwell’s uniquely theatrical style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Lotus Grows in the Mud *




  








*In this candid, insightful, and unconventional memoir, Goldie Hawn invites us to join her in an inspirational look back at the people, places, and events that have touched her. It is the spiritual journey of a heart in search of enlightenment.
*
With her trademark effervescence, Goldie delivers a personal look at private and powerful events that carried her through life: her father’s spontaneity; her mother’s courage; and the joy of being a daughter, a sister, a parent, and a lover. She writes about her childhood dreams of becoming a ballerina. She takes us on a tour of her go-go years in 1960s New York City, the phenomenon of TV’s _Rowan & Martin’s Laugh-In_, her Oscar-winning debut in _Cactus Flower_ and Hollywood stardom. She writes intimately about the challenges of love, anger and fear, and the importance of compassion and integrity. She speaks openly about her family, her partner Kurt Russell, her children; her faith, her curiosity for that which she doesn’t yet know, and her thirst for knowledge. Most of all, it is a trip back through a life well lived by a woman well loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Body in the Attic (A Jazzi Zanders Mystery Book 1)*




  








*USA Today-Bestselling Author:While clearing out a fixer-upper, an Indiana woman expects to find some old boxes—but not old bones…*

_Welcome to River Bluffs, Indiana, a cozy small town populated with charming homes, close-knit families, and the occasional deadly secret . . ._

House-flipper Jazzi Zanders and her cousin Jerod have found their latest project. The property, formerly owned by the late Cal Juniper, is filled with debris that must be cleared before the real renovation begins. But a trip to the attic reveals something more disturbing than forgotten garbage—a skeleton wearing a locket and rings that Jazzi recognizes . . .

Tests confirm that the bones belong to Jazzi’s aunt Lynda, who everyone assumed moved to New York years ago after breaking up with Cal. Soon enough, the whole family is involved, sifting through memories and rumors as they try to piece together what really happened to Lynda—and the baby she gave up for adoption. In between investigating and remodeling, Jazzi is falling for the old house’s charms—and for her gorgeous contractor, Ansel. But with surprises lurking in every nook and cranny, a killer might be waiting to demolish her dreams for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killer Cupcakes (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*



  








*Hilarious whodunit with quirky characters for fans of Golden Girls and Murder She Wrote. A clean, fun read. Recipes Included!*
_The Lexy Baker series is definitely a page turner!_

Things are going great for Lexy Baker. She's finally opened her dream bakery, gotten rid of her cheating boyfriend and settled into her grandmothers house with her perky dog Sprinkles at her side. But her blissful life doesn't last long. When her ex boyfriend is found poisoned with cupcakes from her bakery,

Lexy finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation headed up by her hunky neighbor detective Jack Perillo. With the help of a gang of iPad toting, would-be detective grandmothers, Lexy decides to take it upon herself to find the real murderer in order to clear her name and get her bakery back in business.

As things heat up on the murder trail, in the kitchen and between Lexy and the hunky detective, it's a race against time to put the real murderer behind bars and get back to baking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Four to Score (Stephanie Plum, No. 4): A Stephanie Plum Novel*




  








A Featured Alternate Selection of the Literary Guild and Doubleday Book Club and a Main Selection of the Mystery Guild

Janet Evanovich, bestselling author of _One for the Money_, _Two for the Dough_, and _Three to Get Deadly_, scores big with _Four to Score_, her most thrilling Stephanie Plum adventure yet. Working for her bail bondsman cousin Vinnie, Stephanie is hot on the trail of revenge-seeking waitress Maxine Nowicki, whose crimes include bail jumping, theft, and extortion. Someone is terrifying Maxine's friends, and those who have seen her are turning up dead. Also on the hunt for Maxine is Joyce Barnhardt, Stephanie's archenemy and rival bounty hunter. Stephanie's attitude never wavers-- even when aided by crazy Grandma Mazur, ex-hooker and wannabe bounty hunter Lula, and transvestite rock musician Sally Sweet-- and even when Stephanie makes an enemy whose deadly tactics escalate from threatening messages to firebombs. All of this pales in comparison, though, with an even greater danger Stephanie faces, when, homeless and broke, she and her hamster Rex move in with a vice cop Joe Morelli. RATED PG35 for licentious wit and libidinous cohabitation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fearless Fourteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel*




  








*Personal vendettas, hidden treasure, and a monkey named Carl will send bounty hunter Stephanie Plum on her most explosive adventure yet.

The Crime: *Armed robbery to the tune of nine million dollars

Dom Rizzi robbed a bank, stashed the money, and did the time. His family couldn't be more proud. He always was the smart one.

*The Cousin: *Joe Morelli

Joe Morelli, Dom Rizzi, and Dom's sister, Loretta, are cousins. Morelli is a cop, Rizzi robs banks, and Loretta is a single mother waiting tables at the firehouse. The all-American family.

*The Complications: *Murder, kidnapping, destruction of personal property, and acid reflux

Less than a week after Dom's release from prison, Joe Morelli has shadowy figures breaking into his house and dying in his basement. He's getting threatening messages, Loretta is kidnapped, and Dom is missing.

*The Catastrophe: *Moonman

Morelli hires Walter "Mooner" Dunphy, stoner and "inventor" turned crime fighter, to protect his house. Morelli can't afford a lot on a cop's salary, and Mooner will work for potatoes.

*The Cupcake: *Stephanie Plum

Stephanie and Morelli have a long-standing relationship that involves sex, affection, and driving each other nuts. She's a bond enforcement agent with more luck than talent, and she's involved in this bank-robbery-gone-bad disaster from day one.

*The Crisis*: A favor for Ranger

Security expert Carlos Manoso, street name Ranger, has a job for Stephanie that will involve night work. Morelli has his own ideas regarding Stephanie's evening activities.

*The Conclusion: *Only the fearless should listen to _Fearless Fourteen_ by Janet Evanovich.

Thrills, chills, and incontinence may result.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Next to Last Stand: A Longmire Mystery *




  








*The new novel in the beloved New York Times bestselling Longmire series.*

One of the most viewed paintings in American history, Custer's Last Fight, copied and distributed by Anheuser-Busch at a rate of over two million copies a year, was destroyed in a fire at the 7th Cavalry Headquarters in Fort Bliss, Texas, in 1946. Or was it? When Charley Lee Stillwater dies of an apparent heart attack at the Wyoming Home for Soldiers & Sailors, Walt Longmire is called in to try and make sense of a piece of a painting and a Florsheim shoebox containing a million dollars, sending the good sheriff on the trail of a dangerous art heist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Switch: A Novel *




  








*A simple mix up throws an innocent man into the cross-hairs of sinister government secrets and ruthless political ambitions in this timely, electrifying thriller from New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder.*

Michael Tanner is on his way home from a business trip when he accidentally picks up the wrong MacBook in an airport security line. He doesn’t notice the mix-up until he arrives home in Boston, but by then it’s too late. Tanner’s curiosity gets the better of him when he discovers that the owner is a US senator and that the laptop contains top secret files. 

When Senator Susan Robbins realizes she’s come back with the wrong laptop, she calls her young chief of staff, Will Abbott, in a panic. Both know that the senator broke the law by uploading classified documents onto her personal computer. If those documents wind up in the wrong hands, it could be Snowden 2.0—and her career in politics will be over. She needs to recover the MacBook before it’s too late.

When Will fails to gain Tanner’s cooperation, he is forced to take measures to retrieve the laptop before a bigger security breach is revealed. He turns to an unscrupulous “fixer” for help. In the meantime, the security agency whose files the senator has appropriated has its own methods, darker still—and suddenly Tanner finds himself a hunted man, on the run, terrified for the safety of his family, in desperate need of a plan, and able to trust no one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Never Go Home (Jack Noble Thriller Book 8 ) *




  








*A high-risk target nearly assassinated.
An old friend killed in their prime.
Jack Noble has to be in two places at once.
And gets far more than he bargained for.*

London, England. An attempted assassination goes awry, leaving multiple people wounded or dead. Jack Noble finds himself in the middle. Now the high-profile politician who was targeted wants him even closer.

Crystal River, Florida. The brother Jack hasn't seen in over six years calls. The news is bad and Jack has to break the vow he made to never go home.

Jack coordinates a security effort on one continent and investigates a mysterious death on another. Neither task is his specialty.

Jack is left in a position where he can only react to the external forces pulling him in every direction. All while second guessing his instincts.

Will those instincts be enough to keep himself and those closest to him alive?

Fans of Tom Clancy, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this Jack Noble suspense thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Best of American Heritage: The Old West*




  







Here in this remarkable collection from American Heritage, such noted authors as Tom Brokaw, Wallace Stegner, John Lukacs, and others bring to life many of the most famous men and women of the Old West - from Lewis and Clark to Charles Frémont, Billy the Kid, Wyatt Earp, Chief Joseph, Frederick Remington, the defenders of the Alamo, the Texas Rangers, and the riders of the Pony Express. It also shines a light on topics such as the origins of scalping, the famous Lincoln County War, the grim medical reality of Western gunfights, cowboy jargon, and the first rodeo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Heritage History of Flight*




  







People dreamed of flight for thousands of years. When we finally took to the skies, a new world opened up. This sweeping, superbly researched history from American Heritage details how various pioneers and innovators - from the Wright Brothers to Chuck Yeager - helped lift us into the sky.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Last Boat Out of Shanghai: The Epic Story of the Chinese Who Fled Mao's Revolution*




  








*The dramatic real life stories of four young people caught up in the mass exodus of Shanghai in the wake of China’s 1949 Communist revolution—a heartrending precursor to the struggles faced by emigrants today. 

“A true page-turner . . . [Helen] Zia has proven once again that history is something that happens to real people.”—New York Times bestselling author Lisa See

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY NPR AND THE CHRISTIAN SCIENCE MONITOR • FINALIST FOR THE PEN/JACQUELINE BOGRAD WELD AWARD FOR BIOGRAPHY*

Shanghai has historically been China’s jewel, its richest, most modern and westernized city. The bustling metropolis was home to sophisticated intellectuals, entrepreneurs, and a thriving middle class when Mao’s proletarian revolution emerged victorious from the long civil war. Terrified of the horrors the Communists would wreak upon their lives, citizens of Shanghai who could afford to fled in every direction. Seventy years later, members of the last generation to fully recall this massive exodus have revealed their stories to Chinese American journalist Helen Zia, who interviewed hundreds of exiles about their journey through one of the most tumultuous events of the twentieth century. From these moving accounts, Zia weaves together the stories of four young Shanghai residents who wrestled with the decision to abandon everything for an uncertain life as refugees in Hong Kong, Taiwan, and the United States.

Benny, who as a teenager became the unwilling heir to his father’s dark wartime legacy, must decide either to escape to Hong Kong or navigate the intricacies of a newly Communist China. The resolute Annuo, forced to flee her home with her father, a defeated Nationalist official, becomes an unwelcome exile in Taiwan. The financially strapped Ho fights deportation from the U.S. in order to continue his studies while his family struggles at home. And Bing, given away by her poor parents, faces the prospect of a new life among strangers in America. The lives of these men and women are marvelously portrayed, revealing the dignity and triumph of personal survival.

Herself the daughter of immigrants from China, Zia is uniquely equipped to explain how crises like the Shanghai transition affect children and their families, students and their futures, and, ultimately, the way we see ourselves and those around us. _Last Boat Out of Shanghai _brings a poignant personal angle to the experiences of refugees then and, by extension, today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Superdreadnought 1: A Military AI Space Opera*




  








*Alone and unafraid. Sometimes you prevent war by hunting down your enemies.*
Integrated with a superdreadnought, the artificial intelligence known as Reynolds takes his ship across the universe in search of the elusive Kurtherians. He comes to a revelation. He’s better in the company of living creatures.
_He needs a crew. He needs information. And he needs to continue his search and destroy mission._
Needing a crew and getting a crew are two completely different things. Reynolds is out of his element as he tries to reach out and make friends. Through it all, he has his vessel, the superdreadnought, the most powerful warship in the galaxy.
*Or so he believes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Invasive: A Novel*




  








*Michael Crichton meets Elon Musk in this gripping sci-fi tech thriller, set in the eye-opening, paranoid world of the electrifying Zeroes and From the author of Wanderers and the Miriam Black series.*

Hannah Stander is a consultant for the FBI—a futurist who helps the Agency with cases that feature demonstrations of bleeding-edge technology. It’s her job to help them identify unforeseen threats: hackers, AIs, genetic modification, anything that in the wrong hands could harm the homeland.
Hannah is in an airport, waiting to board a flight home to see her family, when she receives a call from Agent Hollis Copper. “I’ve got a cabin full of over a thousand dead bodies,” he tells her. Whether those bodies are all human, he doesn’t say.
What Hannah finds is a horrifying murder that points to the impossible—someone weaponizing the natural world in a most unnatural way. Discovering who—and why—will take her on a terrifying chase from the Arizona deserts to the secret island laboratory of a billionaire inventor/philanthropist. Hannah knows there are a million ways the world can end, but she just might be facing one she could never have predicted—a new threat both ancient and cutting-edge that could wipe humanity off the earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Drive through Time *




  








*From the author of the international bestseller The Squeamish Vampire and the DC Coven series comes a time travel story where a young man with MacGyver-like skills must face ruthless ancient warriors. Good thing his companion is a mysterious young woman with exceptional fighting skills. Too bad she has her own agenda.

When Duncan decided to take a month off and travel around Europe, he never imagined where he would end up. Or when.*

He wakes up in a world utterly different than the one he knew—a world with no GPS signal and no internet connection. Struggling with the societal norms, injustice, and inequity of the time, Duncan reluctantly accepts the help of a beautiful young woman, Alana, and her father.
With the threat of an attack looming over their heads, Duncan must use his knowledge of modern chemistry, physics, and cyber technology to stop an invading army and save an entire town along the way. Will he find a way to protect them and return home or die at the hands of the ruthless Celtic warriors?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Turtle Recall: The Discworld Companion . . So Far*



  








For every Pratchett fan, the must-have fully updated guidebook to Discworld!
The Discworld, as everyone knows, is a flat world balanced on the backs of four elephants which, in turn, stand on the shell of the giant star turtle, the Great A'Tuin, as it slowly swims through space.
It is also a global publishing phenomenon with sales of nearly 85 million books worldwide (and counting). With 39 books in the canon, not including the various guides, maps, diaries, and other tie-in volumes, there's a lot of Discworld to keep track of—more than most fans can manage without magic.
_Turtle Recall_ is the ultimate authority on probably the most heavily populated—certainly the most hilarious—setting in fantasy literature and includes a guide to Discworld locales from Ankh-Morpork to Zemphis, as well as information to help you distinguish Achmed the Mad from Jack Zweiblumen and the Agatean Empire from the Zoons. Plus much, much more.
Covering everything from _The Colour of Magic_, the first Discworld novel, through _Snuff!_, _Turtle Recall: The Discworld Companion . . . So Far_ is the most up-to-the-minute encyclopedia of Terry Pratchett's extraordinary universe available.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Gamora and Nebula: Sisters in Arms (Novel Book 2)*



  








*The second book in the hit series from New York Times best-selling author Mackenzi Lee!*
This three-book series explores the untapped potential and duality of heroism of popular characters in the Marvel Universe. The first book in the series, Loki: Where Mischief Lies, was an instant New York Times best seller and received two starred reviews!
*Gamora arrives on Torndune—a once-lush planet that has been strip-mined for the power source beneath its surface—with a mission: collect the heart of the planet.*
What she doesn't know is that her sister, Nebula, is in hot pursuit. Nebula has followed Gamora to Torndune in hopes of claiming the planet's heart first and shaming her sister as vengeance for the part she played in Nebula losing her arm. While Gamora falls in with a group of miners attempting to overthrow the tyrannical mining corporation that controls their lives, Nebula allies herself with the Universal Church of Truth, whose missionaries wait on every street corner to recruit more followers and tithes for the Matriarch. Both sisters hope their alliance will give them access to one of the massive diggers capable of drilling to the center of the planet.
But they closer they get to the heart of the planet—and to each other—the closer they get to uncovering the truth of what brought them there and the role they may unknowingly be playing in a twisted competition with galactic consequences. A competition they can never win . . . unless they learn to trust each other.
*And trust is the biggest lie in the galaxy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Loki: Where Mischief Lies*



  







An epic tale across the realms. A deadly power that spans millennia. A story of struggle and betrayal, this adventure is told through the patchwork past of Marvel's most misunderstood mischief-maker of all time: Loki: Trickster. God of Asgard. Brother. This is the first of three young adult novels from New York Times best-selling author Mackenzi Lee that explores the untapped potential of popular characters in the Marvel Universe. The novels focus on exploring the duality of heroism in specific character stories from the Marvel Universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Red Dragon (Winds of War Book 3)*



  








From William C. Dietz, the New York Times bestselling author of the America Rising novels, comes RED DRAGON, the third book in the Winds of War series following RED FLOOD.

World War III is a few months month old. After attacking, and sinking the Destroyer USS Stacy Heath, the Chinese seize control of Nepal and Bhutan and push into India where the Allies manage to stop them. But for how long? Pakistan is attacking from the north--and China is preparing for the "big push” from the east.

Worse yet, China’s Ministry of State Security has orders to assassinate the Dalai Lama, rather than run the risk that he will inspire a Buddhist rebellion in Tibet.

As a team of assassins close in on the Dalai Lama, Green Beret Captain Jon Lee and his men are behind Chinese lines in Nepal, battling to rescue a downed fighter pilot before enemy troops can capture him.

The entire subcontinent is at risk if the assassins succeed… And, if the region falls, hundreds of thousands of people will die--even as millions more are lost to the Axis. 

Together with a self-centered army doctor named Wendy Kwan, and a team consisting of both green berets and Gurkhas, it will be Lee's responsibility to navigate treacherous terrain--and prevent Chinese Agent Fan Tong and his special ops team from changing the course of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Library of Lost and Found: A Novel *



  








*From the author of Rise and Shine Benedict Stone, soon to be a an original movie on Hallmark.

“Sweet and resonant.” —People, “Best New Books” Pick

A librarian’s discovery of a mysterious book sparks the journey of a lifetime.*

Librarian Martha Storm has always found it easier to connect with books than people—though not for lack of trying. She keeps careful lists of how to help others in her superhero-themed notebook. And yet, sometimes it feels like she’s invisible.

All of that changes when a book of fairy tales arrives on her doorstep. Inside, Martha finds a dedication written to her by her best friend—her grandmother Zelda—who died under mysterious circumstances years earlier. When Martha discovers a clue within the book that her grandmother may still be alive, she becomes determined to discover the truth. As she delves deeper into Zelda’s past, she unwittingly reveals a family secret that will change her life forever.

Filled with Phaedra Patrick’s signature charm and vivid characters, _The Library of Lost and Found_ is a heartwarming and poignant tale of how one woman must take control of her destiny to write her own happy ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Escape Velocity (The Quantum War Book 1) *



  








*A remote colony.
A mysterious threat.
One man is all that stands between destruction and salvation.*

In 2271, space is anything but empty. Exoplanet settlements drive a constant demand for new colonists and unending trade. But the dangers of interstellar expansion are many.

With responsibility for everything from pirates to broken spacecraft, Lieutenant Wyatt Wills doesn't understand his latest orders: perform a covert reconnaissance mission to Juliet, home to twenty million people and humanity's largest presence beyond Earth.

All contact has been lost from the other side of the quantum gate. And what few rumors make it through smack of government conspiracies and an uncontrolled pandemic. Some even mention an alien invasion.

It will be up to Wyatt and a hastily-assembled team of replacements to go to Juliet and uncover the truth.

Once there, they may not make it back alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Turkeys, Tuxes, and Tabbies (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 10)*



  








Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

When the cat lady of Ashton Falls is found dead in her home just days before Thanksgiving, Zoe must track down a killer while dealing with a house full of socialites who have come to Ashton Falls to bid on Zak in a high class bachelor auction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tishomingo Blues *



  








“Leonard delivers a certifiable masterpiece of such twisted ingenuity that he transcends even his own bad self…._Tishomingo Blues_ is that good.”
—_Baltimore Sun_

Crime fiction Grand Master Elmore Leonard heads to the Deep South for a bracing dose of _Tishomingo Blues_—a wild, Leonard-esque ride featuring gamblers, mobsters, murderers, high divers, and Civil War re-enactors that the _New York Times Book Review _calls, “Leonard’s best work since _Get Shorty_.” Sparkling with trademark “Dutch” Leonard dialogue so sharp it could cut you, _Tishomingo Blues _is classic mystery, mayhem, and gritty noir fun from “the coolest, hottest thriller writer in America” (_Chicago Tribune_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Still Life (Karen Pirie Books Book 6)*




  








*A Scottish police inspector deals with forgeries and false identities in a new murder mystery in the “superior series” (The New York Times).*

When a lobster fisherman discovers a dead body in Scotland’s Firth of Forth, DCI Karen Pirie is called into investigate. She quickly discovers that the case will require untangling a complicated web—involving a long-ago disappearance, art forgery, and secret identities—that seems to surround a painter who can mimic anyone from Holbein to Hockney. Meanwhile, a traffic accident leads to the discovery of a skeleton in a suburban garage. Karen has a full plate, and it only gets more stressful as the man responsible for the death of the love of her life is scheduled for release from prison, reopening old wounds just as she was getting back on her feet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Black Reed Bay*



  








*When a young woman vanishes from an exclusive oceanfront community, Detective Casey Wray's investigation plunges her into a darkness she could never have imagined ... Breathtaking, unnerving contemporary American Noir.*

*____*

When a young woman makes a distressing middle-of-the-night call to 911, apparently running for her life in a quiet, exclusive beachside neighbourhood, miles from her home, everything suggests a domestic incident.

Except no one has seen her since, and something doesn't sit right with the officers at Hampstead County PD. With multiple suspects and witnesses throwing up startling inconsistencies, and interference from the top threatening the integrity of the investigation, lead detective Casey Wray is thrust into an increasingly puzzling case that looks like it's going to have only one ending...

*And then the first body appears...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*Beneath Devil's Bridge: A Novel*



  








*A true crime podcast yields new revelations about a shocking murder in a riveting novel of suspense by Washington Post and Amazon Charts bestselling author Loreth Anne White.*

True crime podcaster Trinity Scott is chasing breakout success, and her brand-new serial may get her there. Her subject is Clayton Jay Pelley. More than two decades ago, the respected family man and guidance counselor confessed to the brutal murder of teenage student Leena Rai. But why he killed her has always been a mystery.
In a series of exclusive interviews from prison, Clayton discloses to Trinity the truth about what happened that night beneath Devil’s Bridge. It’s not what anyone in the Pacific Northwest town of Twin Falls expects. Clayton says he didn’t do it. Was he lying then? Or now?
As her listeners increase and ratings skyrocket, Trinity is missing a key player in the story: Rachel Walczak, the retired detective who exposed Pelley’s twisted urges and put him behind bars. She’s not interested in playing Clayton’s game—until Trinity digs deeper and the podcast’s reverb widens. Then Rachel begins to question everything she thinks she knows about the past.
With each of Clayton’s teasing reveals, one thing is clear: he’s not the only one in Twin Falls with a secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Army of One: Introducing Joe Beck*



  








*MEET JOE BECK - An outlaw private eye on a vengeful quest for justice.*

Joe Beck is a private eye, but not the typical type. He's unlicensed. His office is his cell phone. The gun he carries is unregistered, and his methods are outside of the law. He's not a man to mess with - a brutal ex-cop who roams the United States righting wrongs, reaping riches and serving up his own hard brand of vigilante justice to those who deserve it most.

In Army of One, Joe Beck is in McAllen, Texas, - a city not too far from the US-Mexico border - for the funeral of an old friend who, he heard, took his own life. While in town, he bumps into a beautiful escort named Sapphire, who mistakes him for somebody else. They make plans to spend the night together, holed up in a cheap nearby motel.

But things don't go as planned.

They’re soon abducted at gun point and bundled into the back of a black SUV by a sinister group of men they've never seen before.

Under orders of a man known only as 'the chairman,' the men drive them out to a desolate stretch of land in the dark Texan desert where a hand-dug grave, a gut-wrenching discovery, and a harrowing demise awaits.

_What do the men want? Why did they abduct them? What horrors will come to light in the dark of the Texan night? And how will Joe Beck react?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Silent Witness (Tony Lord Book 2)*



  








After the murder of his high school sweetheart left him shattered, Tony Lord vowed never to return to his Ohio hometown of Lake City. Twenty-eight years later, Tony is a successful California criminal lawyer with a beautiful celebrity wife. He's living the good life…until long-buried memories come crashing down when he hears from an old friend, who needs his help.

Sam Robb is a track coach at Lake City High. He swears he is not responsible for the death of one of his female team members…even though forensic evidence reveals that he's the father of her unborn child.

Back when they were teenagers, Sam stood by Tony when he was a suspect in his young girlfriend's murder—and Tony desperately wants to do the same for him today. In doing so, Tony will have to revisit his troubled past and probe the darkest secrets of small-town life to get to the truth. And what he will find is more shocking than he ever could have imagined….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*A Killer's Wife (Desert Plains Book 1)*



  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.
From the bestselling author of The Neon Lawyer comes a gripping thriller about a prosecutor confronted with the darkest part of her past and the worst fears for her future…*

Fourteen years ago, prosecutor Jessica Yardley’s husband went to prison for a series of brutal murders. She’s finally created a life with her daughter and is a well-respected attorney. She’s moving on. But when a new rash of homicides has her ex-husband, Eddie, written all over them—the nightmares of her past come back to life.
The FBI asks Jessica to get involved in the hunt for this copycat killer—which means visiting her ex and collaborating with the man who tore her life apart.
As the copycat’s motives become clearer, the new life Jessica created for herself gets darker. She must ask herself who she can trust and if she’s capable of stopping the killer—a man whose every crime is a bloody valentine from a twisted mastermind she’s afraid she may never escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Exit: A Novel *



  








*“What a box of tricks! This full-throttle thriller, dark and driving, rivals Agatha Christie for sheer ingenuity and James Patterson for flat-out speed. Swift, sharp, and relentless.” — A. J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window*

A brilliant, edgy thriller about four strangers, a blizzard, a kidnapped child, and a determined young woman desperate to unmask and outwit a vicious psychopath.

_A kidnapped little girl locked in a stranger’s van. No help for miles. What would you do?_
On her way to Utah to see her dying mother, college student Darby Thorne gets caught in a fierce blizzard in the mountains of Colorado. With the roads impassable, she’s forced to wait out the storm at a remote highway rest stop. Inside are some vending machines, a coffee maker, and four complete strangers.
Desperate to find a signal to call home, Darby goes back out into the storm . . . and makes a horrifying discovery. In the back of the van parked next to her car, a little girl is locked in an animal crate.
Who is the child? Why has she been taken? And how can Darby save her?
There is no cell phone reception, no telephone, and no way out. One of her fellow travelers is a kidnapper. But which one?
Trapped in an increasingly dangerous situation, with a child’s life and her own on the line, Darby must find a way to break the girl out of the van and escape.
But who can she trust?
With exquisitely controlled pacing, Taylor Adams diabolically ratchets up the tension with every page. Full of terrifying twists and hairpin turns, _No Exit_ will have you on the edge of your seat and leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lost TreeRunner: A Booker Thriller (The Justar Journal Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*


*


  




*


*Grandyn Happerman is missing - maybe dead.
The books have all been destroyed.
But there are rumors . . . he may be alive, some books may have survived.*

_Click now to read the thrilling follow up to the *USA TODAY Bestseller *The Last Librarian._

Three years after the AOI burned the books, Grandyn Happerman is missing. For more than one thousand days, Lance Miner, Deuce Lipton, Blaise Cortez, PAWN and the AOI have been searching for him. There are rumors that some books survived, books that contain the truth. As Grandyn desperately struggles to stay one step ahead of his pursuers, he attempts to piece together the clues, which will lead to the Justar Journal.

When everything is watched and secrets are illegal, the only thing more dangerous than starting a revolution is stopping one. Allies and enemies are sometimes one and the same, and often it is hard to know the difference. One thing is certain; the AOI will not be deterred from their mission--peace at any price. Locating the books isn’t enough; they also absolutely must find the lost TreeRunner. *In a world of lies, how do you know if you’ve found the truth?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tom Clancy's Op-Center: Out of the Ashes*



  








*A New York Times bestseller!*

Tom Clancy's Op-Center is back with this new thriller written by the _New York Times_ bestselling authors of Tom Clancy's ACT OF VALOR and featuring a chilling, ripped-from-the-headlines scenario.

Before 9/11 America was protected by a covert force known as the National Crisis Management Center. Commonly known as Op-Center, this silent, secret mantel guarded the American people and protected the country from enemies. The charter was top secret and Director Paul Hood reported directly to the president. Op-Center used undercover operatives with SWAT capabilities to diffuse crises around the world, and they were tops in their field. But after the World Trade Center disaster, in the interest of streamlining, OP-Center was disbanded-leaving the country in terrible danger.

But when terrorists detonate bombs in sports stadiums around the country leaving men, women and children dead or mutilated, the President executes an emergency order to bring back Op-Center-an Op-Center capable of dealing with the high tech crises of the 21st Century, and there is a lethal one brewing in the Middle East. A renegade Saudi Prince with ambitions of controlling the world's oil supply has an ingenious plot to manipulate America into attacking Syria and launching a war against Iran. Next, they would ignite a sleeper cell to attack the America homeland, resulting in a bloodbath unlike any other. Only the men and women of Op-Center, using sophisticated technology, realize what is about to be unleashed. Only they have the courage to issue a warning no one wants to hear. But will anyone believe them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Judgment in Berlin: A Spy Story*



  







'Judgment in Berlin' is the third book in Noel Hynd’s Berlin series.It is 1948. World War Two is over, Hitler is dead. The Nuremberg trials have concluded. The Marshall Plan attempts to rebuild Europe, though Germany remains occupied by American, British, French, and Soviet military forces. William Thomas Cochrane, an American intelligence agent, is in England with his wife, Laura, visiting friends and family. Bill Cochrane has accepted an invitation to be a guest lecturer for one year at the University of Cambridge. But when summer arrives, so does the first major international crisis of the postwar years. Under Joseph Stalin’s orders, the Soviet Union employs the Red Army to block the Western Allies' railway, road, and canal access to the sectors of Berlin under Western control. The Berlin Blockade is retaliation for the Western powers’ attempt to institute a pro-Western currency, the Deutschmark, throughout Germany, including Berlin, the former capital. The Soviets offer to end the blockade if the Western Allies withdraw the newly introduced currency from West Berlin. The Allies refuse. But there is no mistaking Soviet tenacity. Soviet Foreign Minister Vyacheslav Molotov proclaims, "What happens to Berlin, happens to Germany. What happens to Germany, happens to Europe."“And what happens to Europe, happens to the world,” President Harry Truman angrily retorts in Washington. “If we can’t supply Berlin by train or truck or boat, well, then, we’ll damned well bring everything in by airplane!” There is no mistaking the irony: the United States may have been on the winning side of World War Two, but the postwar years quickly have turned old alliances upside down. Americans now defend the enemy capital they bombed just a few years earlier. Truman’s words are barely dry in the ink of world newspapers when American and British military aircraft begin a joint operation in support of Berlin, the Berlin Airlift, one of the most iconic “peacetime” operations of the twentieth century. Military aircrews from Canada, New Zealand, France, and South Africa soon join the Americans and the British, flying more than two hundred thousand sorties in the next fifteen months. The airlift will provide West Berliners essentials such as fuel, fresh water, and food. But is it also a potential flashpoint for another world war? As the airlift begins, Bill Cochrane’s phone rings in the middle of a balmy, summer night in Cambridge. The lecturing plans and a month of vacationing will have to wait. There are other events surrounding the Blockade and the Airlift that do not make the front pages, and those are the events dealt with in back alleys and dark corridors by men like Bill Cochrane.Cochrane’s country is calling him back to active duty for a special assignment in the newly divided Germany, one which will take him behind newly drawn enemy lines and into a perilous netherworld of ruthless black marketeers, petty criminals, prostitutes, ex-Nazis, and Soviet spies.Cochrane has participated in dangerous covert operations in Germany twice in the past, barely escaping with his life both times. But now things are different. Onetime Soviet peers are now suspected enemies and an assortment of ex-Nazis may or may not be his new best friends. Old acquaintances from his previous visits to Germany reemerge, but why? An old gang of adversaries still lurks in the shadows that surround Cochrane’s new operation, waiting perhaps for a moment of lethal payback.Espionage fans who read and enjoyed 'Flowers from Berlin' and 'Return to Berlin' will savor the return of Thomas Cochrane. Rich in detail, compelling in its re-creation of history, 'Judgment in Berlin ' is historical World War Two spy fiction at its best. ***“The Berlin Airlift was the first clear Soviet defeat in the Cold War. It’s the one thing that the Soviets started and failed to finish.” - Diplomatic historian John Gaddis of Yale University.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Slave Ship: A Human History*



  








*“Masterly.”—Adam Hochschild, *_*The New York Times Book Review*
_
In this widely praised history of an infamous institution, award-winning scholar Marcus Rediker shines a light into the darkest corners of the British and American slave ships of the eighteenth century. Drawing on thirty years of research in maritime archives, court records, diaries, and firsthand accounts, _The Slave Ship_ is riveting and sobering in its revelations, reconstructing in chilling detail a world nearly lost to history: the "floating dungeons" at the forefront of the birth of African American culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crazy Horse: The Lakota Warrior's Life & Legacy *



  








*“A family account of the life of Tashunke Witko, their great Sioux relative . . . For the first time, the Clown family members tell their oral history.”—True West*

The Edward Clown family, nearest living relatives to the Lakota war leader, presents the family tales and memories told to them about their famous grandfather. In many ways the oral history differs from what has become the standard and widely accepted biography of Crazy Horse. The family clarifies the inaccuracies and shares their story about the past, including what it means to them to be Lakota, the family genealogy, the life of Crazy Horse and his motivations, his death, and why they chose to keep quiet with their knowledge for so long before finally deciding to tell the truth as they know it.

This book is a compelling addition to the body of works about Crazy Horse and the complicated and often conflicting events of that time period in American History.

“For the first time the first-hand account of Crazy Horse is told . . . The stories were faithfully passed down through the generations . . . It includes Crazy Horse’s account of the last moments of Custer and the near-killing of Maj. Marcus Reno by Crazy Horse’s father.”—_Capital Journal_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Henry and June: From "A Journal of Love," The Unexpurgated Diary (1931–1932) of Anaïs Nin*



  







This bestseller covers a single momentous year during Nin’s life in Paris, when she met Henry Miller and his wife, June. “Closer to what many sexually adventuresome women experience than almost anything I’ve ever read....I found it a very erotic book and profoundly liberating” (Alice Walker). The source of a major motion picture from Universal. Preface by Rupert Pole; Index.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Moonshot: John F. Kennedy and the Great Space Race*



  








*Instant New York Times Bestseller
As the fiftieth anniversary of the first lunar landing approaches, the award winning historian and perennial New York Times bestselling author takes a fresh look at the space program, President John F. Kennedy’s inspiring challenge, and America’s race to the moon.*

“_We choose to go to the Moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard; because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one we intend to win._”—President John F. Kennedy

On May 25, 1961, JFK made an astonishing announcement: his goal of putting a man on the moon by the end of the decade. In this engrossing, fast-paced epic, Douglas Brinkley returns to the 1960s to recreate one of the most exciting and ambitious achievements in the history of humankind. _American Moonshot_ brings together the extraordinary political, cultural, and scientific factors that fueled the birth and development of NASA and the Mercury, Gemini and Apollo projects, which shot the United States to victory in the space race against the Soviet Union at the height of the Cold War.
Drawing on new primary source material and major interviews with many of the surviving figures who were key to America’s success, Brinkley brings this fascinating history to life as never before. _American Moonshot_ is a portrait of the brilliant men and women who made this giant leap possible, the technology that enabled us to propel men beyond earth’s orbit to the moon and return them safely, and the geopolitical tensions that spurred Kennedy to commit himself fully to this audacious dream. Brinkley’s ensemble cast of New Frontier characters include rocketeer Wernher von Braun, astronaut John Glenn and space booster Lyndon Johnson.
A vivid and enthralling chronicle of one of the most thrilling, hopeful, and turbulent eras in the nation’s history, _American Moonshot_ is an homage to scientific ingenuity, human curiosity, and the boundless American spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.50

*Earth Song: A First Contact Thriller (Book 1 in the Earth Song Series)*



  








Lauren didn’t ask to be a hero. But one night during the graveyard shift at Jodrell Bank she captured an astonishing fast radio burst from an alien race. And just like that, the fate of the world was thrust into her hands. 
Now she’s put everything on the line to blow open the conspiracy of silence surrounding UFOs. 
She's on the run from MI5 and a secret organization determined to stop her. After a year of dead ends and a heart-breaking personal tragedy, she’s on the verge of being forced to abandon her personal crusade.
But then alerts erupt across the international UFO forums. What are the crystal runic symbols that have started to appear all over the Isles of Orkney? Could they mean that the alien intelligence Lauren previously encountered is once again reaching out to humanity?
And if so, why?
With a ruthless enemy closing in fast, Lauren teams up with Jack Harper, an archaeologist and UFO sceptic, in a last desperate attempt to unearth the truth. Together can they discover the source of the strange activity on Orkney? If they fail, humanity will stand alone to face a threat coming for us from the stars. 
Time is running out for the survival of all life on Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Good, the Bad, and the Undead (The Hollows, Book 2) *



  








The second novel in the addictive bestselling supernatural series begun with Dead Witch Walking.
To save herself and her vampire roommate, former bounty hunter Rachel Morgan must confront six feet of sheer supernatural seduction—the vampire master—and dark secrets she’s hidden even from herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Be Idle: A Loafer's Manifesto*



  








*Yearning for a life of leisure? In 24 chapters representing each hour of a typical working day, this book will coax out the loafer in even the most diligent and schedule-obsessed worker.*

From the founding editor of the celebrated magazine about the freedom and fine art of doing nothing, _The Idler_, comes not simply a book, but an antidote to our work-obsessed culture. In _How to Be Idle_, Hodgkinson presents his learned yet whimsical argument for a new, universal standard of living: being happy doing nothing. He covers a whole spectrum of issues affecting the modern idler—sleep, work, pleasure, relationships—bemoaning the cultural skepticism of idleness while reflecting on the writing of such famous apologists for it as Oscar Wilde, Robert Louis Stevenson, Dr. Johnson, and Nietzsche—all of whom have admitted to doing their very best work in bed.

It’s a well-known fact that Europeans spend fewer hours at work a week than Americans. So it’s only befitting that one of them—the very clever, extremely engaging, and quite hilarious Tom Hodgkinson—should have the wittiest and most useful insights into the fun and nature of being idle. Following on the quirky, call-to-arms heels of the bestselling_ Eat, Shoots and Leaves: The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation_ by Lynne Truss, _How to Be Idle_ rallies us to an equally just and no less worthy cause: reclaiming our right to be idle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Read and Gone (A Haunted Library Mystery Book 2)*




  








*Agatha Award Nominee: A cache of missing gems brings Carrie Singleton’s larcenous dad back into her life—and only she can clear his name*

A devoted dad is as precious as diamonds, but Carrie Singleton wouldn’t know since her dad Jim’s been on the lam most of her life. In an unusual family reunion, she finds Jim breaking into her cottage in the middle of the night. The fun really starts when he begs her to help him recover his half of a twenty-million-dollar gem heist he pulled off with the local jeweler, Benton Parr. When she refuses, Jim takes off again.

Carrie finds her father again behind bars for the recent murder of Benton Parr. Who made the connection? Unbeknownst to her, Carrie’s boyfriend Dylan, an insurance investigator, has been searching for the gems. Determined to find the jewels herself, she starts examining every facet of Parr’s life. She turns up a treasure trove of suspects, one of whom bashes her on the head as she’s searching the victim’s country cabin.

Retreating to the quiet confines of the library where she works, Carrie watches as Smokey Joe, the resident cat, paws at a hole in the wall. Is he after the library’s ghost Evelyn, or something shinier? The second charming Haunted Library mystery by Allison Brook, _Read and Gone_ will be a delight for fans of Jenn McKinlay and Leslie Meier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume Three: Murder Must Advertise, The Nine Tailors, Gaudy Night, and Busman's Honeymoon (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 3) *




  








*No mystery can stump the British aristocrat and sleuth—in these four novels in the beloved series from “one of the greatest mystery story writers” (Los Angeles Times).*

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals are all most pleasant diversions. In these Golden Age whodunits, “Lord Peter can hardly be spared from the ranks of the great detectives of the printed page” (_The New York Times_).

_Murder Must Advertise_: The iron staircase at Pym’s Publicity is a deathtrap, so no one in the advertising agency is surprised when Victor Dean tumbles down it, cracking his skull. His replacement arrives just a few days later—a green copywriter named Death Bredon. Though he displays a surprising talent for selling margarine, alarm clocks, and nerve tonics, Bredon is not really there to write copy. He is, in fact, Lord Peter Wimsey, come in search of the man who pushed Dean.

_The Nine Tailors_: During their stay in the countryside, Lord Peter and his manservant Bunter encounter hospitality, dinner, and an invitation from the local rector to go bell ringing to welcome the New Year. They also encounter murder, a mutilated corpse, and a decades-old jewel theft for which locals continue to die. In this land where bells toll for the dead, the ancient chimes never seem to stop.

_Gaudy Night_: When mystery novelist and acquitted murder suspect Harriet Vane returns to Oxford for her college reunion, she finds that her troubles are far greater than a damaged reputation. The first poison-pen letter calls her a “dirty murderess,” and those that follow are no kinder. As the threats become more frightening, she calls on Wimsey for help. Among the dons of Oxford lurks a killer, but it will take more than a superior education to outwit the gentleman sleuth and his ladylove.

_Busman’s Holiday_: A murderer kills the mood for newlyweds Lord Peter Wimsey and Harriet Vane on their honeymoon, when they discover the house’s caretaker bludgeoned to death in the manor’s basement. In a house full of suspects, the only thing harder than finding the killer will be finding time to be alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*High Five (Stephanie Plum, No. 5)*



  







Out of bail skippers and rent money, Stephanie Plum throws caution to the wind and follows in the entrepreneurial bootsteps of Super Bounty Hunter, Ranger, engaging in morally correct and marginally legal enterprises. So, a scumball blows himself to smithereens on her first day of policing a crack house and the sheik she was chauffeuring stole the limo. But hey, nobody's perfect! Anyway, Stephanie has other things on her mind. Her mother wants her to find Uncle Fred who's missing after arguing with his garbage company; homicidal rapist Benito Ramirez is back, quoting scripture and stalking Stephanie; vice cop Joe Morelli has a box of condoms with Stephanie's name on it; and Stephanie's afraid Ranger has his finger on her trigger. The whole gang's here for mirth and mayhem in Janet Evanovich's _High Five_. Read at your own risk in public places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eyes Only (Sisterhood Book 24) *




  








*An island paradise hides a hell that only the world’s most famous vigilantes can take down. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Kiss and Tell.*

Lush, exclusive Spyder Island is home to many of the world’s billionaires. Years ago, Gretchen Spyder, daughter of the island’s namesake, gave her twin babies up for legal adoption. Now Gretchen and her father are trying to get them back. The twins’ adoptive parents are a loving but poor couple, completely outgunned by the Spyders’ wealth. Their only hope lies with Myra Rutledge and her formidable Sisterhood, who are as ready as ever to fight the good fight. But nestled among the lavish mansions and immaculate landscaping of Spyder Island is a sinister enemy. And in a case that’s far more twisted than it first appears, the ingenuity, courage, and friendship of the Sisterhood will be tested as never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Woods: A Suspense Thriller*




  







*NOW A NETFLIX ORIGINAL SERIES!

The bestselling author and creator of the hit Netflix drama The Stranger takes readers into the heart of family loyalty in this twisty page-turner that proves that the darkest secrets are often closest to home.
*
Paul Copeland, a New Jersey county prosecutor, is still grieving the loss of his sister twenty years ago—the night she walked into the woods, never to be seen again. But now, a homicide victim is found with evidence linking him to the disappearance. The victim could be the boy who vanished along with Paul's sister. And, as hope rises that his sister could still be alive, dangerous secrets from his family's past threaten to tear apart everything Paul has been trying to hold together....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Patrick Flint Series: Books 1-3 Box Set: Switchback, Snake Oil, and Sawbones (Patrick Flint Box Sets Book 1) *



  








*An unputdownable 3-mystery box set of suspenseful thrillers set in 1970s Wyoming, from USA Today bestselling author Pamela Fagan Hutchins.*


_Switchback_

*Taken meets Longmire*

When Patrick Flint's daughter goes missing on a mountain vacation, the adventurous young doctor will have just one shot to get her back.


_Snake Oil_

A doctor on a quest to make a difference. A flirty widow with a suspiciously dead husband. When Patrick Flint goes after a murderer, he puts everything —and everyone — he cares about on the line.


_Sawbones_

When a killer threatens his family before their testimony in a capital murder trial, Patrick Flint will do anything to keep them safe.

*The Patrick Flint Series is the first three books in the Patrick Flint series of thrilling mysteries, a spin-off from the What Doesn't Kill You saga. Available in digital, print, and audiobook.*

A former attorney, Pamela runs an off-the-grid lodge on the face of Wyoming's Bighorn Mountains, living out the adventures in her books with her husband, rescue dogs and cats, and enormous horses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Payment in Blood (Inspector Lynley Book 2) *



  







The career of playwright Joy Sinclair comes to an abrupt end on an isolated estate in the Scottish Highlands when someone drives and eighteen-inch dirk through her neck. Called upon to investigate the case in a country where they have virtually no authority, aristocratic Detective Inspector Thomas Lynley and his partner, Detective Sergeant Barbara Havers, grapple for both a motive and a murderer. Emotions run deep in this highly charged drama, for the list of suspects soon includes Britain's foremost actress, its most successful theatrical producer, and the woman Lynley loves. He and Havers must tread carefully through the complicated terrain of human relationships, while they work to solve a case rooted in the darkest corners of the past and the unexplored regions of the human heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Body of Death: An Inspector Lynley Novel*



  








*“Elizabeth George reigns as queen of the mystery genre. The Lynley books constitute the smartest, most gratifyingly complex and impassioned mystery series now being published.” —Entertainment Weekly

One of the most acclaimed entries in Elizabeth George’s New York Times bestselling Inspector Lynley series—a masterfully structured, multilayered jigsaw puzzle of a mystery rich with intrigue and atmosphere*

On compassionate leave after the murder of his wife, Thomas Lynley is called back to Scotland Yard when the body of a woman is found stabbed and abandoned in an isolated London cemetery. His former team welcomes his return; they don’t trust their new department chief, Isabelle Ardery, whose off-putting manner leaves them on edge. Lynley may be the sole person who can see beneath his superior officer's hard-as-nails exterior to a hidden—and compelling—vulnerability.

While Lynley works in London, his former colleagues Barbara Havers and Winston Nkata follow the murder trail south to the New Forest—a beautiful and strange place where animals roam free, the long-lost art of thatching is very much alive, and outsiders are suspect. What they don't know is that more than one dark secret lurks within the secluded woodlands, and that their investigation will lead them to an outcome that is both tragic and shocking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Art of Reading Nature's Signs: Use Outdoor Clues to Find Your Way, Predict the Weather, Locate Water, Track Animals—and Other Forgotten Skills*



  








*Turn every walk into a game of detection—from master outdoorsman Tristan Gooley, New York Times-bestselling author of The Secret World of Weather and The Natural Navigator*

When writer and navigator Tristan Gooley journeys outside, he sees a natural world filled with clues. The roots of a tree indicate the sun’s direction; the Big Dipper tells the time; a passing butterfly hints at the weather; a sand dune reveals prevailing wind; the scent of cinnamon suggests altitude; a budding flower points south. To help you understand nature as he does, Gooley shares more than 850 tips for forecasting, tracking, and more, gathered from decades spent walking the landscape around his home and around the world. Whether you’re walking in the country or city, along a coastline, or by night, this is the ultimate resource on what the land, sun, moon, stars, plants, animals, and clouds can reveal—if you only know how to look!

Publisher’s Note: _The Lost Art of Reading Nature’s Signs _was previously published in the UK under the title _The Walker's Guide to Outdoor Clues and Signs._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jew Store: A Family Memoir*



  








*This debut memoir about a Jewish family pursuing the American Dream in the early twentieth century South is “vividly told and captivating in its humanity” (Kirkus Reviews).*

In small town America, in 1920, the ubiquitous dry goods store—selling suits and coats, shoes and hats, work clothes and school clothes, yard goods and notions—was usually owned by Jews and often referred to as “the Jew store.” That’s how Bronson’s Low-Priced Store, in Concordia, Tennessee—owned and run by Stella Suberman’s father—was known.

The Bronsons were the first Jews to live in the tiny Southern town consisting of one main street, one bank, one drugstore, and many Christian churches. Born into poverty in prerevolutionary Russia, Aaron Bronson moved his family from New York City to that remote corner of northwest Tennessee to prove himself a born salesman—and much more.

With a novelist’s sense of scene, suspense, and characterization, Stella Suberman turns the clock back to a time when educated liberals were suspect and the Klan was a major threat to outsiders. In that setting, she brings to life her remarkable father, a man whose own brand of success proves that intelligence, empathy, and decency can build a home anywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Halo: Shadows of Reach: A Master Chief Story *




  








*USA TODAY BESTSELLER

A Master Chief story and original full-length novel set in the Halo universe—based on the New York Times bestselling video game series!*

October 2559. It has been a year since the renegade artificial intelligence Cortana issued a galaxy-wide ultimatum, subjecting many worlds to martial law under the indomitable grip of her Forerunner weapons. Outside her view, the members of Blue Team—John-117, the Master Chief; Fred-104; Kelly-087; and Linda-058—are assigned from the UNSC _Infinity_ to make a covert insertion onto the ravaged planet Reach.

Their former home and training ground—and the site of humanity’s most cataclysmic military defeat near the end of the Covenant War—Reach still hides myriad secrets after all these years. Blue Team’s mission is to penetrate the rubble-filled depths of CASTLE Base and recover top-secret assets locked away in Dr. Catherine Halsey’s abandoned laboratory—assets which may prove to be humanity’s last hope against Cortana.

But Reach has been invaded by a powerful and ruthless alien faction, who have their own reasons for being there. Establishing themselves as a vicious occupying force on the devastated planet, this enemy will soon transform Blue Team’s simple retrieval operation into a full-blown crisis. And with the fate of the galaxy hanging in the balance, mission failure is not an option…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Edge of War (The Eternal Frontier Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








Humanity’s expansion into the stars has led to awe-inspiring discoveries—and terrifying new threats. An insidious alien race is waging an interstellar war, enslaving any civilization they encounter to carry out their galactic rampage. Now they have set their sights on mankind.

Tag Brewer is a medical scientist. Not a ship’s captain. But as humanity’s survival hangs in the balance, he must lead a ragtag crew of humans, a skeptical alien, and a synthetic lifeform into the depths of enemy territory. There he forms an uneasy alliance with a group of aliens—the Mechanics—fleeing from the destruction.

There is only one way to track down and stop their frightening new adversaries. Tag must follow the trail of devastation left behind in the fallen Mechanic empire. There he hopes to recruit other survivors to their cause. But what Tag and his crew find is far more dangerous than any of them thought possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shattered Dawn (The Eternal Frontier Book 3) *




  








The Drone-masters are coming. Humanity is on the verge of extinction.
And Earth has no idea.

The fires of intergalactic war have given rise to an unexpected hero. Medical scientist by training and ship’s captain by circumstance, Tag Brewer leads a band of aliens, a few humans, and a synthetic lifeform into the deepest reaches of unexplored space. They may be all that stands between humanity and utter annihilation. It’s up to Tag’s crew to unveil the shroud of secrecy surrounding the Drone-masters.

He must destroy them before they destroy Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rebel World (The Eternal Frontier Book 4) *




  








Captain Tag Brewer saved the Mechanics. He even handed them the key to victory against the Collectors. But now the Mechanics want his blood.

They aren’t the only ones.

When Tag returns to the SRE, he isn’t given a hero’s welcome. He is treated like a criminal. They suspect him of working for the Collectors. He finds himself mired in a plot that threatens to tear humanity apart. His only hope of quelling their suspicions and unifying the SRE is to follow a mysterious lead to an SRE colony planet where rebellion seems all but inevitable.

But someone else has plans for this world and for Tag...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Abyss (The Eternal Frontier Book 5)*




  








*An unstoppable force is headed toward Earth with weapons far beyond humanity’s capabilities.*

The Solar Republic of Earth faces imminent destruction at the hands of the maniacal Collectors. In a desperate bid to stop them, Commander Tag Brewer leads a strike group of SRE warships deep into enemy territory. They seek to strike a devastating blow and free the countless beings who have been enslaved by the Collectors. But Tag fears they may be headed into a trap.

Complicating their mission, they discover an alien race that may be even deadlier than the Collectors. Tag and his crew soon find themselves mired in a vicious conflict beyond anything they had anticipated.

And it is not just Tag and his strike group whose lives are in jeopardy. The outcome of this conflict will determine the fate of humanity and every other free race.

Tag must call on old and new allies if the SRE has any chance of survival in this thrilling conclusion to the Eternal Frontier series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*War World: The Battle of Sauron*




  








THE SAURONS STRIKE BACK!

War World: The Battle of Sauron by John F. Carr and Don Hawthorne documents the pivotal point of the First Empire of Man, depicting the final clash of arms between the Imperial forces and the genetically-spawned Sauron Super Soldiers, as their battle fleets collide in the Sauron System. This battle between the First Empire of Man and the Sauron Coalition of Secession will determine whether mankind will be supplanted by a race dedicated to the military arts, or if the Empire of Man will continue to reign triumphant over the disparate and far flung worlds of man.

Vessel Commander, Galen Diettinger, of the Sauron battlecruiser Fomoria, is placed in command of the entire Sauron fleet and charged with saving the Homeworld. Will his military genius be enough to reverse the tide of the War? Or will Sauron be destroyed by Imperial military might? The fates of millions depend upon Diettinger’s success.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $4.

*Worlds at War (A Captain's Crucible Book 5) *




  








*Fifty-five of the most powerful warships humankind has ever developed.
Thirty-five allied alien vessels.
One man who just might be humanity’s last hope.*

The admiral has restored Jonathan Dallas to the captaincy of the _USS Callaway_, also placing him in direct command of the new alien allies that joined the battle group after the destruction of the Elk homeworld.

When the combined fleet begins making its way back to human space, they encounter a new threat to both of their races. As the death toll rises, Jonathan must come to terms with the fact that Earth might not exist anymore.

"Welcome to the captain’s crucible, where your first mistake in the seat of command will be your last."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1945: A Novel*




  








America has dropped atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
But Japan has only begun to fight. . . .

In 1945, history has reached a turning point. A terrible new weapon has been unleashed. Japan has no choice but to surrender. But instead, the unthinkable occurs. With their nation burned and shattered, Japanese fanatics set in motion a horrifying endgame–their aim: to take America down with them.

In Robert Conroy’s brilliantly imagined epic tale of World War II, Emperor Hirohito’s capitulation is hijacked by extremists and a weary United States is forced to invade Japan as a last step in a war that has already cost so many lives. As the Japanese lash out with tactics that no one has ever faced before–from POWs used as human shields to a rain of kamikaze attacks that take out the highest-value target in the Pacific command–the invasion’s success is suddenly in doubt. As America’s streets erupt in rioting, history will turn on the acts of a few key players from the fiery front lines to the halls of Washington to the shadowy realm of espionage, while a mortally wounded enemy becomes the greatest danger of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Schooled in Magic *




  








Emily is a teenage girl pulled from our world into a world of magic and mystery by a necromancer who intends to sacrifice her to the dark gods. Rescued in the nick of time by an enigmatic sorcerer, she discovers that she possesses magical powers and must go to Whitehall School to learn how to master them. There, she learns the locals believe that she is a "Child of Destiny," someone whose choices might save or damn their world ... a title that earns her both friends and enemies. A stranger in a very strange land, she may never fit into her new world ...


...and the necromancer is still hunting her. If Emily can't stop him, he might bring about the end of days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lessons in Etiquette (Schooled in Magic Book 2) *



  








After completing her first year of learning magic at Whitehall School, Emily accepts an invitation from Princess Alassa to accompany her on her progress back to her home country of Zangaria, where the princess may meet her future husband. Alassa, who was a spoiled brat before she met Emily, wants to show off her friend – and impress potential suitors.

For Emily, it is a chance to relax and explore a world very different to Earth, meet new people and come to terms with her reputation in the Nameless World. After her defeat of Shadye, everyone wants to know her, to talk with her, to kill her ... or to marry her. For Emily, hardly a social butterfly, the experience is disconcerting. She was never seriously courted before, not on Earth.

And yet, as she sees more of the countries surrounding Whitehall, she feels more and more out of place. The locals come from a very different culture, one that is often strange and horrifying to her eyes. Even her friends seem different people in their homes.

But dark forces are at work, plotting to capture the princess, take power in Zangaria ... and undo all of Emily's work. As all hell breaks loose, Emily may be all that stands between Zangaria and a return to the dark ages of brute force that threatened to lay the kingdom low, once before. And if she fails, her friends will be just the first victims of a war that will rip the Allied Lands apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Study in Slaughter (Schooled in Magic Book 3)*




  








Brimming with new ideas for magical research, Emily returns to Whitehall School for her Second Year, only to discover that things are going to be different. Her friends have become sports-mad fanatics, her new roommates are strangers to her, her new classes are far harder and one of the teachers seems to actively dislike her. As she returns to the comforting routine of the only place she considers home, she finds that Second Year will be far harder than the first.

But as the students settle in to continue their studies, it rapidly becomes clear that all is far from well at Whitehall. There's a murderer running loose in the school. A murderer who may be a newborn necromancer. And then there's the spy watching Emily from the shadows, waiting for her to make one tiny, but fatal mistake ...

As the darkness falls on Whitehall, Emily may be their salvation...or the person who damns them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Work Experience (Schooled In Magic Book 4)*




  








In the summer between Second and Third Year at Whitehall, Emily accompanies Lady Barb on her rounds of the Cairngorm Mountains bringing magical help to the locals and searching for new magicians. For Emily, tired and broken after the events of Study In Slaughter, it should be a chance to relax as well as a visit to a new part of the Nameless World, to put her responsibilities aside and just be herself.

But the locals aren't quite what she expects, with problems of their own, while Lady Barb is a different person away from Whitehall. As children start to go missing and evil things are abroad in the night, Emily discovers that a deadly plot is slowly bringing the mountain community to the brink of disaster ...and that her oldest enemies are about to make a very unwelcome return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The School of Hard Knocks (Schooled In Magic Book 5) *




  







A plot is being hatched at Mountaintop Academy, a plot that threatens the lives of Emily and her friends... and the integrity of the Allied Lands. In a desperate bid to uncover the secrets of Mountaintop, and recover her stolen notes, Emily goes undercover into Mountaintop, a mission that may cost her everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Love's Labor's Won (Schooled In Magic Book 6) *




  








Two families, alike in dignity...and armed with powerful magic.

The Magical Families of Ashworth and Ashfall have been feuding for countless years, ever since something happened to split one family into two. Now, they have been invited to Cockatrice Faire... when no other magician would dare invite them both. And when it becomes clear that the Ashworth Heir and the Ashfall Heir have fallen in love with one another, Emily finds herself caught in the middle between two powerful families, each one capable of destroying her once and for all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Right Side of History (Schooled In Magic Book 22)*




  








A brutal uprising in the Kingdom of Alluvia has shaken the Allied Lands - and Emily finds herself accused of starting it. Desperate, all too aware the kingdom is on the verge of becoming a vortex of chaos, Emily travels to Alluvia in the hopes of calming both sides long enough to secure peace...

...Unaware that the uprising is merely the first step in a plan to shatter the Allied Lands beyond repair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Face of the Enemy (Schooled In Magic Book 23) *




  








The Necromantic Wars are over, but there is no peace. In the aftermath of the struggle, long-held grudges are boiling over and conflicts are breaking out. The monarchs want to settle border disputes, the aristocrats want to impose their will on monarchs and peasants alike, the commoners want freedom and justice and the magical communities want to rule all or else separate themselves from the mundanes. And most of this chaos is being orchestrated by Emily’s mentor, the sorcerer Void. He believes the only path to salvation for the Allied Lands is to make himself the undisputed ruler of the world.

After discovering the truth - too late - Emily is on the run, blamed for the disorder by friend and foe alike. With a handful of allies by her side, Emily must find a safe place to gather herself and strike back before it is too late to save what remains of the Allied Lands. And yet, as she flees through lands plagued by civil wars and rebellious nobility, hunted by powerful sorcerers, aristocrats and rebels who want to kill her or use her for their own purposes, she is forced to accept it may not be possible to save everything and to realize, as much as she might wish to deny it, that her mentor might be right.

And yet, she also knows the path to hell is paved with good intentions...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Girls: A Lifetime with Carrie and Debbie*




  







A revelatory and touching tribute to the lives of Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds written by the person who knew them best, Todd Fisher’s poignant memoir is filled with moving stories of growing up among Hollywood royalty and illustrated with never-before-seen photos and memorabilia.

In December 2016, the world was shaken by the sudden deaths of Carrie Fisher and her mother Debbie Reynolds, two unspeakable losses that occurred in less than twenty-four hours. The stunned public turned for solace to Debbie’s only remaining child, Todd Fisher, who somehow retained his grace and composure under the glare of the media spotlight as he struggled with his own overwhelming grief.
The son of "America’s Sweethearts" Debbie Reynolds and Eddie Fisher, Todd grew up amid the glamorous wealth and pretense of Hollywood. Thanks to his funny, loving, no-nonsense mother, Todd remained down to earth, his own man, but always close to his cherished mom, and to his sister through her meteoric rise to stardom and her struggle with demons that never diminished her humor, talent, or spirit.
Now, Todd shares his heart and his memories of Debbie and Carrie with deeply personal stories from his earliest years to those last unfathomable days. His book, part memoir, part homage, celebrates their legacies through a more intimate, poignant, and often hilarious portrait of these two remarkable women than has ever been revealed before.
With thirty-two pages of never-before-seen photos and memorabilia from his family’s private archives, Todd’s book is a love letter to a sister and a mother, and a gift to countless fans who are mourning the deaths of these two unforgettable stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mrs. Claus and the Santaland Slayings: A Funny & Festive Christmas Cozy Mystery (A Mrs. Claus Mystery Book 1) *




  








*“Exceptional…the perfect holiday entertainment.”— Publishers Weekly STARRED REVIEW

This Christmas season, travel to the North Pole you’ve never seen before—where Santa’s new wife, April Claus, is not only set on creating the perfect holiday—she’s also set on solving the perfect crime…*

Love is full of surprises—though few compare to realizing that you’re marrying the real-life Santa. April Claus dearly loves her new husband, Nick, but adjusting to life in the North Pole is not all sugarplums and candy canes. Especially when a cantankerous elf named Giblet Hollyberry is killed—felled by a black widow spider in his stocking—shortly after publicly arguing with Nick.

Christmastown is hardly a hotbed of crime, aside from mishaps caused by too much eggnog, but April disagrees with Constable Crinkle’s verdict of accidental death. As April sets out to find the culprit, it’ll mean putting the future of Christmas on the line—and hoping her own name isn’t on a lethal naughty list . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Almost Midnight: A Novel (Mike Bowditch Mysteries Book 10)*




  








*In this thrilling entry in Edgar Award finalist Paul Doiron's bestselling series, a deadly attack on one of Maine's last wild wolves leads Game Warden Mike Bowditch* *to an even bigger criminal conspiracy.*

While on vacation, Warden Investigator Mike Bowditch receives a strange summons from Billy Cronk, one of his oldest friends and a man he had to reluctantly put behind bars for murder. Billy wants him to investigate a new female prison guard with a mysterious past, and Mike feels honor-bound to help his friend. But when the guard becomes the victim in a brutal attack at the prison, he realizes there may be a darker cover-up at play—and that Billy and his family might be at risk.

Then Mike receives a second call for help, this time from a distant mountain valley where Shadow, a wolf-hybrid he once cared for, has been found shot by an arrow and clinging to life. He searches for the identity of the bowman, but his investigation is blocked at every turn by the increasingly hostile community. And when Billy’s wife and children are threatened, Mike finds himself tested like never before. How can he possibly keep the family safe when he has enemies of his own on his trail?

Torn between loyalties, Mike Bowditch must respond in the only way he knows how: by bending every law and breaking every rule to keep his loved ones safe and the true predators at bay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hot Six (Stephanie Plum, No. 6): A Stephanie Plum Novel*




  








Bounty hunter Stephanie Plum and Trenton vice cop Joe Morelli join forces to find the madman killer who shot and barbecued the youngest son of international black-market arms dealer Alexander Ramos.

Carlos Manoso, street name Ranger, is caught on video just minutes before the crime occurs. He's at the scene, he's with the victim, and he's the number-one suspect. Ranger is former special forces turned soldier of fortune. He has a blue-chip stock portfolio and no known address. He moves in mysterious circles. He's Stephanie's mentor--the man who taught her everything she knows about fugitive apprehension. And he's _more_ than her friend.

Now he's the hunted and Stephanie's the hunter, and it's time for her to test her skills against the master. But if she does catch him...what then? Can she bring herself to turn him in?

Plus there are other things keeping Stephanie awake at night. Her maternal grandmother has set up housekeeping in Stephanie's apartment, a homicidal maniac has selected Stephanie as his next victim, her love life is in the toilet, she's adopted a dog with an eating disorder, and she can't button the top snap on her Levi's.

Experience the world of Plum--in Janet Evanovich's new thriller. It's surreal, it's frenetic, it's incendiary. _Hot Six_. It's the best yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hidden Star (Stars of Mithra Book 1)*




  








*Diamonds can be a girl’s best friend…or her worst enemy. Don’t miss the first thrilling story in the Stars of Mithra trilogy, from #1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts!*

Bailey James can’t remember a thing. She doesn’t even know who she is, let alone why her bag is filled with cash, a gun, and a large blue diamond. Desperate for help, she heads to the first detective office she can find, hoping that PI Cade Parris is someone she can trust—and with no options, Bailey doesn’t have much of a choice. Cade is sure the woman of his dreams just walked through the door when Bailey shuffles in, but he’ll have to convince her that she’s not a criminal before he can consider his love for her…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Kill Zone (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers Book 3) *




  








*New York Times–Bestselling Author: An FBI agent deals with a teenager’s death and a terrorist threat in one of Suspense Magazine’s Best Novels of the Year.*

It’s a vicious, horrific crime: the brutal killing of a teenaged girl. When Pittsburgh detectives call FBI Supervisory Special Agent Lucy Guardino to the scene, their focus is on who—and why.

Was it the girl’s Afghan father striving to regain his honor after she became too Westernized? Her Jewish boyfriend? Someone from Afghanistan settling an old grudge? Or one of the many drug cartels the father helped the DEA bring down seeking revenge?

The answers seem clear when Pittsburgh becomes engulfed in flames as a violent narcoterrorist turns the city into a kill zone. But in the dark of night, surrounded by men intent on destroying the truth, Lucy learns that secrets hide in shadows…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*White Hot Silence: A Novel*




  








*An ex-MI6 agent is out to rescue a woman from his past who was kidnaped by the mob in this thriller from the CWA Steel Dagger Award–winning author of Firefly.*

On a deserted road in Calabria, Greek aid worker Anastasia Cristakos is driving to visit one of the new refugee centers funded by billionaire Denis Hisami—whom she has recently married. She slows down to greet two African migrants she recognizes. Only too late does she realize they are not her friends. This is an ambush. 

Hours later, Anastasia wakes up on a container ship, powering eastwards across the Mediterranean. She’s been abducted as bait to get to her husband. Denis has explosive information that his Mafia enemies have already killed for—and would be willing to kill for again. To find and rescue his wife, Denis turns to former MI6 agent Paul Samson. There’s only one snag. Paul was, and probably still is, in love with Anastasia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Bone Tree: A Novel (Penn Cage Book 5) *




  








From #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Greg Iles comes the second novel in his Natchez Burning trilogy—which also includes _Natchez Burning_ and the upcoming _Mississippi Blood_—an epic trilogy of blood and race, family and justice, featuring Southern lawyer Penn Cage.
Former prosecutor Penn Cage and his fiancée, reporter and publisher Caitlin Masters, have barely escaped with their lives after being attacked by wealthy businessman Brody Royal and his Double Eagles, a KKK sect with ties to some of Mississippi’s most powerful men. But the real danger has only begun as FBI Special Agent John Kaiser warns Penn that Brody wasn’t the true leader of the Double Eagles. The puppeteer who actually controls the terrorist group is a man far more fearsome: the chief of the state police’s Criminal Investigations Bureau, Forrest Knox.
The only way Penn can save his father, Dr. Tom Cage—who is fleeing a murder charge as well as corrupt cops bent on killing him—is either to make a devil’s bargain with Knox or destroy him. While Penn desperately pursues both options, Caitlin uncovers the real story behind a series of unsolved civil rights murders that may hold the key to the Double Eagles’ downfall. The trail leads her deep into the past, into the black backwaters of the Mississippi River, to a secret killing ground used by slave owners and the Klan for over two hundred years . . . a place of terrifying evil known only as “the bone tree.”
_The Bone Tree_ is an explosive, action-packed thriller full of twisting intrigue and deadly secrets, a tale that explores the conflicts and casualties that result when the darkest truths of American history come to light. It puts us inside the skin of a noble man who has always fought for justice—now finally pushed beyond his limits.
Just how far will Penn Cage, the hero we thought we knew, go to protect those he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Florentine Deception: A Novel*




  








*In this action-packed techno-thriller, a routine computer cleanup sets off an electrifying quest for an enigmatic—and deadly—treasure.*

After selling his dorm-room startup for millions and effectively retiring at the age of twenty-five, Alex Fife is eager for a new challenge. When he agrees to clean up an old PC as a favor, he never expects to find the adventure of a lifetime waiting for him inside the machine. But as he rummages through old emails, Alex stumbles upon a startling discovery: The previous owner, a shady antiques smuggler, had been trying to unload a mysterious object known as the Florentine on the black market. And with the dealer’s untimely passing, the Florentine is now unaccounted for and ripe for the taking. Alex dives headfirst into a hunt for the priceless object.

What starts out as a seemingly innocuous pursuit quickly devolves into a nightmare when Alex discovers the true technological nature of the Florentine. Not just a lost treasure, it’s something far more insidious: a weapon that could bring the developed world to its knees. Alex races through subterranean grottos, freezing morgues, and hidden cellars in the dark underbelly of Los Angeles, desperate to find the Florentine before it falls into the wrong hands. Because if nefarious forces find it first, there’ll be nothing Alex—or anyone else—can do to prevent a catastrophic attack.

Leading security specialist Carey Nachenberg delivers expert technical details in this gripping, highly entertaining cyber thrill ride—perfect for fans of Neal Stephenson and William Gibson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Silver Wolf (The James Ryker Series Book 3)*




  








*An ex-spy takes on terrorists and a quest for revenge in a thriller spanning from the Mexican coast to the UK . . .*

Still tormented by the disappearance of his wife, ex-intelligence agent James Ryker sets out on a personal mission of revenge, prepared to go to any lengths in search of the truth. The trail takes him from the crystal waters of Mexico’s Caribbean coast, back to a place he thought he would never set foot again—his country of birth, England. But there he discovers more than he bargained for.

As he stumbles across a terrorist attack targeted against his old employers—the secretive Joint Intelligence Agency—the faint clues to many events in his recent past are all seemingly linked to one mysterious character: The Silver Wolf. But just who is the Silver Wolf, and why is he hell bent on punishing not just Ryker, but his closest allies at the JIA too? Has Ryker finally met his match?

As skilled as Jason Bourne, as no-nonsense as Jack Reacher, James Ryker delivers in another heart-pounding, globe-trotting thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Everybody Lies: Big Data, New Data, and What the Internet Can Tell Us About Who We Really Are *




  









*Blending the informed analysis of The Signal and the Noise with the instructive iconoclasm of Think Like a Freak, a fascinating, illuminating, and witty look at what the vast amounts of information now instantly available to us reveals about ourselves and our world—provided we ask the right questions.*

By the end of an average day in the early twenty-first century, human beings searching the internet will amass eight trillion gigabytes of data. This staggering amount of information—unprecedented in history—can tell us a great deal about who we are—the fears, desires, and behaviors that drive us, and the conscious and unconscious decisions we make. From the profound to the mundane, we can gain astonishing knowledge about the human psyche that less than twenty years ago, seemed unfathomable.

_Everybody Lies_ offers fascinating, surprising, and sometimes laugh-out-loud insights into everything from economics to ethics to sports to race to sex, gender and more, all drawn from the world of big data. What percentage of white voters didn’t vote for Barack Obama because he’s black? Does where you go to school effect how successful you are in life? Do parents secretly favor boy children over girls? Do violent films affect the crime rate? Can you beat the stock market? How regularly do we lie about our sex lives and who’s more self-conscious about sex, men or women?

Investigating these questions and a host of others, Seth Stephens-Davidowitz offers revelations that can help us understand ourselves and our lives better. Drawing on studies and experiments on how we really live and think, he demonstrates in fascinating and often funny ways the extent to which all the world is indeed a lab. With conclusions ranging from strange-but-true to thought-provoking to disturbing, he explores the power of this digital truth serum and its deeper potential—revealing biases deeply embedded within us, information we can use to change our culture, and the questions we’re afraid to ask that might be essential to our health—both emotional and physical. All of us are touched by big data everyday, and its influence is multiplying. _Everybody Lies_ challenges us to think differently about how we see it and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Owls: A Guide to Every Species in the World *




  








Discover the fascinating and mysterious world of owls with this stunning full-color, encyclopedic visual guide that explores all 225 known species, packed with maps, photographs, illustrations, informative scientific details, and a bonus 35½" x 12" accordion poster illustrated with the true-to-size wing span of the largest owl, overlayed with the wing span of the smallest owl and several owls in-between.

Humans have long been fascinated by owls. From prehistoric cave paintings to popular modern children’s stories, these magnificent predators have been seen as harbingers of good fortune and impending disaster, as icons of fear and wisdom, and as the powerful sidekicks of magic-makers, including the beloved Harry Potter. Scientists have faced tremendous challenges trying to document the lives of these solitary, nocturnal, and highly elusive creatures. New species are still being discovered, as are new insights into the habits of even the most familiar varieties.
Visually spectacular and authoritative, _Owls _includes full descriptions and maps of key viewing locations for all 225 owl species in the world, and is illustrated with drawings and stunning full-color images from some of the leading wildlife photographers from around the world which capture these birds’ breathtaking beauty and power. The book also features a special section on the art of hiding—a highly honed skill set of the owl.
Throughout, Marianne Taylor provides a wealth of detail on each type of bird’s hunting and breeding behavior, habitat, and conservation. Inside, are dozens of fun facts, such as:

Only nineteen of the 225 known species of owls are found in North America;
Owls can be found on all continents except Antarctica;
Owls, like humans, have binocular vision;
Owls cannot turn their eyes, but are able to rotate their heads up to 270 degrees;
Owls are carnivorous and are known to eat rodents, small mammals, nocturnal insects, fish, and other birds.
Lavishly illustrated and educational, this breathtaking volume is essential for readers interested in natural science, devout birders, professional ornithologists, and all owl lovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Africa: A History*




  








Most of us still know less about Africa's past and peoples than we do about the continent's wild animals. And what we do know is colored by romance - safaris and treks and camel caravans, Solomon's mine and Tutankhamun's curse, the shores of Tripoli and the snows of Kilimanjaro.

Yet the ancestor of all humankind may have lived in Africa. The world's longest-lived, literate civilization was African.

Through the ages, great civilizations rose and fell in what was once called "darkest" Africa, leaving behind mysterious fortresses and splendid art. Christianity and Islam battled age-old beliefs - and each other. Traders on camels were followed by explorers in caravels and by a plague of invaders, hungry for ivory and diamonds and the "black gold" of slavery. In just the last half century, independence has swept away the old maps and colonial ways to jar the balance of the world.

Here is Africa's story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Theodore Rex (Theodore Roosevelt Series Book 2) *



  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A shining portrait of a presciently modern political genius maneuvering in a gilded age of wealth, optimism, excess and American global ascension.”—San Francisco Chronicle

WINNER OF THE LOS ANGELES TIMES BOOK PRIZE FOR BIOGRAPHY • “[Theodore Rex] is one of the great histories of the American presidency, worthy of being on a shelf alongside Henry Adams’s volumes on Jefferson and Madison.”—Times Literary Supplement*

_Theodore Rex_ is the story—never fully told before—of Theodore Roosevelt’s two world-changing terms as President of the United States. A hundred years before the catastrophe of September 11, 2001, “TR” succeeded to power in the aftermath of an act of terrorism. Youngest of all our chief executives, he rallied a stricken nation with his superhuman energy, charm, and political skills. He proceeded to combat the problems of race and labor relations and trust control while making the Panama Canal possible and winning the Nobel Peace Prize. But his most historic achievement remains his creation of a national conservation policy, and his monument millions of acres of protected parks and forest.

_Theodore Rex_ ends with TR leaving office, still only fifty years old, his future reputation secure as one of our greatest presidents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Running with the Dogs: War in Korea with D/2/7, USMC *




  








The US Marines fighting in Korea between 1950 and 1953 were often outflanked and almost always outnumberedbut they were never outwitted. The marines of Dog Company, Second Battalion, Seventh Regiment (D-2-7) and their comrades learned quickly how to fight the erratic enemys unfamiliar tactics and strategies and the harsh weather conditions in which they operated.

Author Frederick P. Frankville, who fought up and down Korea with D-2-7 for nine months in 1950 and 1951, narrates in detail how the regiment succeeded in its mission and helped create a free South Korea. As he demonstrates, the Dogs adopted new tactics as they fought to accomplish what marines in every war are trained to do: inflict more pain and suffering on the enemy than they receive in return.

In this gripping, graphic, heartbreaking, and sometimes humorous memoir, Frankville shares his experiences and those of his fellow marines in wartime conditions and, more importantly, explores the true meaning of the Marine Corps motto, Semper Fialways faithful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alone at Dawn: Medal of Honor Recipient John Chapman and the Untold Story of the World's Deadliest Special Operations Force *




  








*The New York Times bestselling true account of John Chapman, Medal of Honor recipient and Special Ops Combat Controller, and his heroic one-man stand during the Afghan War, as he sacrificed his life to save the lives of twenty-three comrades-in-arms.*

In the predawn hours of March 4, 2002, just below the 10,469-foot peak of a mountain in eastern Afghanistan, a fierce battle raged. Outnumbered by Al Qaeda fighters, Air Force Combat Controller John Chapman and a handful of Navy SEALs struggled to take the summit in a desperate bid to find a lost teammate.

Chapman, leading the charge, was gravely wounded in the initial assault. Believing he was dead, his SEAL leader ordered a retreat. Chapman regained consciousness alone, with the enemy closing in on three sides.
John Chapman's subsequent display of incredible valor -- first saving the lives of his SEAL teammates and then, knowing he was mortally wounded, single-handedly engaging two dozen hardened fighters to save the lives of an incoming rescue squad -- posthumously earned him the Medal of Honor. Chapman is the first airman in nearly fifty years to be given the distinction reserved for America's greatest heroes.

_Alone at Dawn_ is also a behind-the-scenes look at the Air Force Combat Controllers: the world's deadliest and most versatile special operations force, whose members must not only exceed the qualifications of Navy SEAL and Army Delta Force teams but also act with sharp decisiveness and deft precision -- even in the face of life-threatening danger.

Drawing from firsthand accounts, classified documents, dramatic video footage, and extensive interviews with leaders and survivors of the operation, _Alone at Dawn _is the story of an extraordinary man's brave last stand and the brotherhood that forged him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Headhunter: 5-73 CAV and Their Fight for Iraq's Diyala River Valley*




  








*An Army squadron of paratroopers share the story of their fifteen-month deployment in Iraq in 2006.*

Selected in 2005 by the Army to be the first airborne reconnaissance squadron, 5th Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, better known as 5-73 CAV, was formed from 3rd Battalion, 505th Parachute Infantry Regiment. The members of the squadron were hand-selected by the squadron command team, Lieutenant Colonel Poppas and Command Sergeant Major Edgar. With just more than 400 paratroopers, they were half the size of a full-strength battalion and the smallest unit in the Panther Brigade.

The squadron deployed to eastern Diyala in August, 2006. Despite their size, they were tasked with an enormous mission and were given the largest area of operations within the brigade. Appropriately for a unit known by the call sign of its CO—Headhunter—5-73 would go on to pursue various terrorist factions including Al Qaeda in Iraq. They got results, and 5-73 was awarded the Presidential Unit Citation for launching the Turki Bowl campaign from November 2006 to January 2007 against insurgent groups in Diyala Province. However the toll would be heavy—the squadron lost twenty-two paratroopers during the deployment.

_Headhunter_ is a unique account of the War on Terror. It’s a soldier’s story, told by those very paratroopers who gallantly fought to tame Diyala. Based on dozens of interviews conducted by the author, the narrative describes the danger of combat, the loss of comrades and the struggles of returning from a deployment. The voice of the families left behind are also included, describing the challenges they faced, including the ultimate challenge—grappling with the death of a loved one. This book explores the human dimensions of loss and struggle and illustrates the sacrifices our service members and their loved ones make.

*Finalist, 2020 Army Historical Foundation Distinguished Writing Awards*


----------



## CS

Currently $3.99

*West Side Story: The Jets, the Sharks, and the Making of a Classic (Turner Classic Movies)*

*







*

A captivating, richly illustrated full account of the making of the ground-breaking movie classic West Side Story (1961).

A major hit on Broadway, on film West Side Story became immortal-a movie different from anything that had come before, but this cinematic victory came at a price. In this engrossing volume, film historian Richard Barrios recounts how the drama and rivalries seen onscreen played out to equal intensity behind-the-scenes, while still achieving extraordinary artistic feats.

The making and impact of West Side Story has so far been recounted only in vestiges. In the pages of this book, the backstage tale comes to life along with insight on what has made the film a favorite across six decades: its brilliant use of dance as staged by erstwhile co-director Jerome Robbins; a meaningful story, as set to Leonard Bernstein and Stephen Sondheim's soundtrack; the performances of a youthful ensemble cast featuring Natalie Wood, Rita Moreno, George Chakiris, and more; a film with Shakespearean roots (Romeo and Juliet) that is simultaneously timeless and current. West Side Story was a triumph that appeared to be very much of its time; over the years it has shown itself to be eternal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2. Due to site issue, images will not be linked until further notice.

*Elemental Magic: The Complete Series (The Coven)*











*The Elemental Magic bundle set includes all six books in the series full of non-stop action, adventure, magic, and irresistible romance.
I thought magic was make believe...but I was way wrong.*

I was nobody. No matter how hard I tried, I never fit in with anyone at my high school. Now I know why.

Turns out I'm a witch. A scary powerful one, too. Except The Coven that claimed me won't teach me how to use my magic.

Suddenly, I'm selected by the Goddess to hunt down a mythical locket needed to save the world from destruction. The only person who actually tries to help me is the alarmingly attractive Tennessee. He has immeasurable power and breathtaking mismatched eyes. I'm drawn to him on a level I can't explain...and he's forbidden from getting too close to me.

When the quest takes an unexpected dangerous turn, I have to improvise. This supernatural world is unraveling at my fingertips and I need to master my magic fast. If I don't, I could get everyone I care about killed...

*Titles include:

The Lost Witch

The Brave Witch

The Rebel Witch

The Broken Witch

The Eternal Witch

The Aether Witch.

Featuring a kickass heroine, forbidden love, and magic you’ll wish was real, fans of The Mortal Instruments, Twilight, or Harry Potter will love Chandelle LaVaun’s brand new urban fantasy series!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Neptunes Reckoning*













At the easternmost end of Long Island lies a seaside town known as Montauk. Ground Zero on the Eastern seaboard for all manner of conspiracy theories involving it’s hidden Cold War military base, rumors of time-travel experiments and alien visitors...


For renowned Naval historian William Vanek it’s where his grandfather’s ship went down on a Top Secret mission during WWII code-named “Neptune’s Reckoning”.

Together with Marine Biologist Daniel Cheung and disgraced French underwater explorer Arnaud Navarre, he’s about to discover the truth behind the urban legends: a nightmare from beyond space and time that has been reawakened by global warming and toxic dumping, a nightmare the government tried to keep submerged.

Neptune’s Reckoning.

Terror knows no depth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Twenty Wishes (A Blossom Street Novel Book 5)*












*Come back to Blossom Street! Join #1 New York Times bestselling author Debbie Macomber for this hopeful story of enduring friendship and starting over.*

_What do you want most in the world? _What Anne Marie Roche wants is to find happiness again. At thirty-eight, she’s childless, a recent widow. She owns a successful bookstore on Seattle’s Blossom Street, but despite her accomplishments, there’s a feeling of emptiness.

On Valentine’s Day, Anne Marie and several other widows get together to celebrate…a sense of hope. They each begin a list of twenty wishes—including things they’d always wanted to do but never did.

Some of the items on Anne Marie’s list: learning to knit, falling in love again, doing good for someone else. When she volunteers at a local school, an eight-year-old girl named Ellen enters her life. It’s a relationship that becomes far more involving—and far more important—than Anne Marie had ever imagined.

As Ellen helps Anne Marie complete her list, they both learn that wishes can come true…but not necessarily in the way you expect!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat Shout for Joy: A Joe Grey Mystery (Joe Grey Mystery Series)*













Awaiting the birth of his first kittens, feline P. I. Joe Grey, his companion Dulcie, and their furry sleuthing pals must unmask a killer preying on some of the most vulnerable citizens in the charming California coastal community of Molena Point.

For Joe Grey and Dulcie, life is a bittersweet mix of endings and beginnings. While they joyfully await their first litter, they are also sad for their friend, the old yellow cat Misto, whose time on earth is drawing to an end. But Misto tells them an exciting future awaits: among the litter will be a little calico returned from the distant past who will be born with the same ancient markings, and the adventurous spirit of Joe Grey.

While the proud parents await the birth of their babies, their humans have their hands full with projects of their own. Kate Osborne has bought the old Pamillon estate and Ryan Flannery is building a new cat shelter as part of their volunteer rescue project. The criminals are busy, too. The Molena Point PD has stepped up patrols to apprehend a mugger attacking the local elderly. The case becomes a homicide when one of the victims dies, leaving everyone in the town—including Joe and Grey and his furry sleuthing companions—on edge, just when the kittens are about to arrive. When Dulcie gives birth, her little calico is just as Misto predicted, as if she has come back to the world from mythic ancient times.

But the celebrations will have to wait. A murderer is on the loose—and neither young nor old is safe until the culprit is found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 1-3 (The Harry Starke Series Boxed Set Book 1)*













For an ex-cop turned private investigator I’ve carved out a pretty nice life for myself. Yes, life is good, but that doesn’t stop me seeking closure and justice for the victims of Chattanooga's darker side. Some say I'm reckless., but I’ll continue doing it my way. These then are my stories.


Book 1: On a wild December night, I found myself on the Walnut Street Bridge. Moments later I was staring down into the terrified eyes of a young woman—just seconds before she slipped through my fingers and fell to her death. Who was she? Why did she kill herself? The look on that girl’s face will haunt me for the rest of my days. I had to find the answers…

Book 2: _Two for the Money_. I was home alone when I received a late-night phone call from a friend I hadn’t seen in years. He needed help, urgently. So I dropped everything. I was there in less than thirty minutes, but I was too late. I found Tom Sattler lying on his living room floor in a pool of blood, a revolver only inches away from his hand. It looked like suicide. But was it? I had to find the answer. If I didn’t…

Book 3: _Hill House_. For more than ten years the corpse of a young woman lay beneath the floorboards of Hill House, until the day two petty criminals entered the derelict property to steal the floorboards. They sure as hell found more than they bargained for… But who was she? Who put her there? Why did she have to die? Once again, I had to find the answers. I had to bring the kid some peace. Little did I know that in trying to unlock the secrets of Hill House, I was doomed to become its next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Close to the Truth













*Is the truth worth dying for?*

TV biologist, Jasmine Heydon, escaped Bitterwood once. She was 16 and run out of town by the cops for the crime of being born on the wrong side of the tracks. Ten years later, she's changed a lot but Bitterwood hasn't. The town's only claim to fame is the legend of the River Man, a murderous creature who first killed a century ago. Back in town to film a show about the River Man, Jasmine plans to put the mystery to rest once and for all.

Bitterwood's favourite son, Gil Easton, has never forgotten Jasmine, and he's never forgiven his father, the chief of police, for running her off. But now Jasmine is back, stirring things up. This time, Gil is determined to stand by her even when the locals want her silenced.

As Gil works to unearth the truth, Jasmine tries to understand her own childhood sighting of the monster. As the threats escalate, the search for the truth grows dangerous ... because the River Man is killing again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Known to Evil: A Leonid McGill Mystery (Leonid McGill series Book 2)*













*"The newest of the great fictional detectives" (Boston Globe) from the New York Times bestselling author of the Easy Rawlins novels.*

When New York private eye Leonid McGill is hired to check up on a vulnerable young woman, all he discovers is a bloody crime scene-and the woman gone missing. His client doesn't want her found. The reason will put everything McGill cherishes in harm's way: his family, his friends, and his very soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Bride: A twisty and completely gripping psychological thriller *













*The moment Joanna told me she was engaged, I had this awful feeling that something was wrong.*

We used to speak on the phone every day. Growing up I spent more time at her house than I did at my own. I’d always imagined what it would be like to see her get married, and now I didn’t even know her fiancé’s name.

She asked me to come and meet Mark and I intended to tell her to slow down. You can’t know someone for a month and be sure that you want to spend the rest of your lives together.

When I got to Joanna’s front door, only Mark was there. He was charming and gorgeous and nothing but nice to me, and I started to understand.

*And then he told me that Joanna was missing*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Perfect House: The must-read gripping and addictive psychological thriller for 2021*












*Their perfect home – or their worst nightmare?

A FRESH START*
Ellie knows she has found her dream home – number six Moss Lane. The place she and Tom can settle down, raise their new baby and start again.

*A DARK SECRET*
But why do their new neighbours think they’re so brave for moving in? Why are Ellie’s keys never where she left them? And why can she hear strange noises in the night that Tom can’t?

*A LIVING NIGHTMARE*
Suddenly their dream house no longer feels so perfect and when Ellie learns the truth about number six’s dark past – a truth that Tom has been keeping secret from her – she no longer knows who she can trust.

*She thought they’d finally found their forever home, but will it tear them apart instead?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Smash Cut: A Novel*













*From #1 New York Times bestselling author of Seeing Red comes this thrilling novel full of jarring, cinematic twists and breathless suspense that will have you on the edge of your seat.*

When millionaire Paul Wheeler is murdered, his family retains renowned lawyer Derek Mitchell to defend the victim’s nephew Creighton—although the police have not charged the young man with the crime. Wheeler’s mistress Julie Rutledge, who is also a suspect, believes that Creighton is the killer despite his rock-solid alibi, and she’ll do almost anything in her quest to prove his guilt—even ruin Derek’s career. But as Derek learns of Creighton’s darker side, especially his bizarre fascination with movie murders, the more he agrees with Julie’s suspicion. The clock ticks down to a shocking ending as Derek and Julie join forces to find the truth. Has Creighton begun re-enacting cinema’s goriest scenes and, if so, who will be his unwilling co-stars? They won’t know until the final _Smash Cut_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Prospero's Cell: A Guide to the Landscape and Manners of the Island of Corfu*













*From a member of the real-life family portrayed in The Durrells in Corfu, this memoir of the idyllic Greek island is “among the best books ever written” (The New York Times).*

Before Lawrence Durrell became a renowned novelist, poet, and travel writer, he spent four youthful years on Corfu, an island jewel with beauty to match the long and fascinating history within its rocky shores. While his brother, Gerald, was collecting animals as a budding naturalist, Lawrence fished, drank, and lived with the natives in the years leading up to World War II, sheltered from the tumult that was engulfing Europe—until finally he could ignore the world no longer. Durrell left for Alexandria, to serve his country as a wartime diplomat, but never forgot the wonders of Corfu.

In this “brilliant” journey through that idyllic time and place, Durrell returns to the land that made him so happy, blending his love of history with memories of his adventures there (_The Economist_). Like the blue Aegean, _Prospero’s Cell_ is deep and crystal clear, offering a perfect view straight to the heart of a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Visitor's Guide to Jane Austen's England *












Immerse yourself in the vanished world inhabited by Austen’s contemporaries. Packed with detail and anecdotes, this is an intimate exploration of how the middle and upper classes lived from 1775, the year of Austen’s birth, to the coronation of George IV in 1820. Sue Wilkes skillfully conjures up all aspects of daily life within the period, drawing on contemporary diaries, illustrations, letters, novels, travel literature, and archives.


Were all unmarried affluent men really “in want of a wife”?
Where would a young lady seek adventure?
Would “taking the waters” at Bath and other spas kill or cure you?
Was Lizzy Bennet bitten by bed-bugs while traveling?
What would you wear to a country ball or a dance at Almack’s?
Would Mr. Darcy have worn a corset?
What hidden horrors lurked in elegant Regency houses?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sidekicks: Superpower Chronicles Books 1*












*All the superheroes died, who’s left?*

My life is full of choices. Paper or plastic, cake or pie, tackle my chem homework or give a supervillain a well-deserved smackdown? (The answer’s obvious: cake.) When the leader of the world’s most powerful superhero team asked me to become Raven, his apprentice, that was the easiest choice ever. But I blew it.

Now, all the superheroes are dead, killed in an instant by an enemy they never saw coming. And I have another choice: give up and hide inside my normal life or master my powers and assemble a team of fellow trainees to protect the city.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Heroes: Superpower Chronicles Book 2*













*Some secrets don’t die with the heroes.*

So, Raptor taught me how to fight, how to do the right thing, how to be a hero... and then he had to go and get himself killed. He never told me his real name. I never even saw his face.

Now, new enemies plan to reveal his secrets. If I can’t stop them, they will destroy me, my friends, and, let’s just say it, the entire city.

Raptor may be gone, but he isn’t done ordering me around.

Cuz he just sent me a text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vigilantes: Superpower Chronicles Book 3*













*I saved the city. Twice. Honest, I did.*

Or at least I helped a lot.

That should be enough, right?

But, oh, no! I still have gang wars to stop, a crazy new drug to deal with, and my only ally is a convicted psycho-killer!

And, come on people, now I have to start a new school?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Starless Night (The Legend of Drizzt Book 8 )* 














*To protect his friends from harm, Drizzt Do’Urden returns to the place he left behind long ago—the City of Spiders*

Though Drizzt is still reeling from the death of his barbarian friend, he is allowed little time to grieve. Dark elves are gathering in the caverns deep under Mithral Hall, hell-bent on destruction. To keep his adopted home and family safe, Drizzt must now return to the dreadful drow city of his birth.

Nicknamed the City of Spiders, Menzoberranzan is one of the most dangerous places in the already perilous Underdark. For Drizzt, a rogue elf with a price on his head, stepping foot inside the city is no small risk—it’s certain death. But Drizzt Do'Urden and his companions are no strangers to such dire circumstances. Driven by their love and loyalty to the dwarves of Mithral Hall, they will engage the dark elves in combat and willingly lay down their lives . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

77 Shadow Street (with bonus novella The Moonlit Mind): A Novel (Pendleton Book 1)













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Welcome to the Pendleton. Built as a tycoon’s dream home in the 1880s and converted to luxury condominiums not quite a century later, the Gilded Age palace at the summit of Shadow Hill is a sanctuary for its fortunate residents. Scant traces remain of the episodes of madness, suicide, mass murder—and whispers of things far worse—that have scarred its grandeur almost from the beginning.

But now inexplicable shadows caper across walls, security cameras relay impossible images, phantom voices mutter in strange tongues, not-quite-human figures lurk in the basement, elevators plunge into unknown depths. With each passing hour a terrifying certainty grows: Whatever drove the Pendleton’s past occupants to their unspeakable fates is at work again. And as nightmare visions become real, as a deadly tide begins to engulf them, the people at 77 Shadow Street will find the key to humanity’s future . . . if they can survive to use it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Life with Earth, Wind & Fire*













The Grammy-winning founder of the legendary pop/R&B/soul/funk/disco group tells his story and charts the rise of his legendary band in this sincere memoir that captures the heart and soul of an artist whose groundbreaking sound continues to influence music today.

With its dynamic horns, contrasting vocals, and vivid stage shows, Earth, Wind & Fire was one of the most popular acts of the late twentieth century—the band “that changed the sound of black pop” (_Rolling Stone_)—and its music continues to inspire modern artists including Usher, Jay-Z, Cee-Lo Green, and Outkast. At last, the band’s founder, Maurice White, shares the story of his success.

Now in his seventies, White reflects on the great blessings music has brought to his life and the struggles he’s endured: his mother leaving him behind in Memphis when he was four; learning to play the drums with Booker T. Jones; moving to Chicago at eighteen and later Los Angeles after leaving the Ramsey Lewis Trio; forming EWF, only to have the original group fall apart; working with Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond; his diagnosis of Parkinson’s; and his final public performance with the group at the 2006 Grammy Awards. Through it all, White credits his faith for his amazing success and guidance in overcoming his many challenges.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deep South: Four Seasons on Back Roads*













*The acclaimed author of The Great Railway Bazaar takes a revealing journey through the Southern US in a “vivid contemporary portrait of rural life” (Atlanta Journal-Constitution).*

Paul Theroux has spent decades roaming the globe and writing of his experiences with remote people and far-flung places. Now, for the first time, he turns his attention to a corner of America—the Deep South. On a winding road trip through Mississippi, South Carolina, and elsewhere below the Mason-Dixon, Theroux discovers architectural and artistic wonders, incomparable music, mouth-watering cuisine—and also some of the worst schools, medical care, housing, and unemployment rates in the nation.

Most fascinating of all are Theroux’s many encounters with the people who make the South what it is—from preachers and mayors to quarry workers and gun show enthusiasts. With his astute ear and penetrating mind, Theroux once again demonstrates his “remarkable gift for getting strangers to reveal themselves” in this eye-opening excursion into his own country (_The New York Times Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sleigh Spells: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 1)*













*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*

Aurora Hart hates everything Christmas, but how could she turn down the opportunity to serve one year of probation in Holiday Haven versus a full sentence for her crimes? Saddled with a talking squirrel roommate, Aurora is doing her best to keep a low profile as she bides her time. Everything is going fine…until Santa’s sleigh gets stolen.Now, all eyes are on her and the other town Humbugs, and it’s up to Aurora to keep her behind from ending up back in jail. With the help of a very important person from the North Pole, she finds herself hot on the trail of the real culprit. But it will take her having to do something she’s never done before—accepting new friends and their assistance. Only then will Aurora be able to turn not only her own life around but also Christmas for the entire world!Will Aurora be able to solve the mystery of who stole Santa’s sleigh in time? Or will the culprit get the final _sleigh_?Grab your cup of cocoa, sit in a comfy chair by the cozy fire, and find out now in _Sleigh Spells_! And be sure to check out the other magical mysteries of the *Winter Witches of Holiday Haven* series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Reindeer Runes: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 2)*













*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*


*Lumi Northrop is a powerful guardian of the north—the North Star Reindeer Sanctuary, that is.*

When Rudolph vanishes the week before Christmas, Lumi is thrust from the peace and quiet of her family’s farm, into the magical town of Holiday Haven to help find him.

Lumi quickly discovers that Rudolph isn’t the only local celebrity who’s gone missing. Jack Frost is also MIA, just days before his coronation as the next Frost King.

Teaming up with Corbin Frost, Jack’s reclusive brother, Lumi finds more questions than answers. What she thinks is an odd coincidence quickly turns into something more sinister.

With time running out for Rudolph and Jack, can Lumi use her powers to save the North Pole?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Holiday Hexes: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 3)*












*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*


Top toy designer Star Clearwater is convinced that Christmas is cursed. What’s supposed to be her hard-earned vacation turns into chaos when her mother lures her to the North Pole only for all spell to break loose at her arrival.

A heinous hex threatens the entire toy production inside Santa’s Toy Workshop, putting millions of children’s wishes in jeopardy. If her mother—who reports directly to Mrs. Claus—can’t get things under control, Christmas won’t be the only thing getting canned.

Star has no choice but to crash at her mother’s cottage in the charming magical town of Holiday Haven. The sooner she can find the Scrooge responsible for the crime, the faster she can get back to her normal life.

Armed with her witchy wits, Star accepts help from a talking husky and the cute guy running the town bookstore as she follows the trail while the countdown to Christmas Day ticks away.

Will Star find a way to catch the criminal and reverse the hex? Or will Christmas be canceled this year?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hard Eight (Stephanie Plum, No. 8 ): A Stephanie Plum Novel*













*The #1 bestselling phenomenon continues in the eighth Stephanie Plum novel. The stakes get higher, the crimes get nastier, the chases get faster, and the men get hotter.*

This time Stephanie, Morelli, Ranger. Lula, Valerie, and Grandma Mazur are strapped in for the ride of their lives. Stephanie is hired to find a missing child. But things aren't always as they seem and Stephanie must determine if she's working for the right side of the law. Plus, there's the Morelli question: can a Jersey girl keep her head on straight when more than just bullets are aimed for her heart? And with the Plum and Morelli relationship looking rocky, is it time for Ranger to move in for the kill? Janet Evanovich's latest thriller proves that _Hard Eight_ will never be enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Fall into Murder Cozy Mystery Box Set Collection (Hope Callaghan Mystery Collections)













*Book 1- Stranger Among Us*
With a killer on the loose in the small town of Belhaven, the Garden Girls fight to clear Gloria and Paul after they become suspects in a murder investigation.

*Book 2 - Setup in Savannah*
When Mercedes is setup for a murder she didn’t commit, she and her family must track down the real killer before their mafia past is exposed.

*Book 3- Fatal Flirtation*
There’s a storm brewing on the horizon for the passengers and crew aboard the “Siren of the Seas” and it’s about to turn deadly for one of them.

*Book 4- The Family Affair*
The Garlucci family is thrown into turmoil when Vinnie reveals a big surprise and someone close to Carlita is accused of murder.

*Book 5-Look Into My Ice*
When a local resident is found dead and half-submerged in his ice shanty, the Garden Girls try to jar Eleanor's memory after she tells them she witnessed something the night before the body was discovered, but for the life of her can't remember what it is.

*Book 6- Divine Intervention *After relocating to the tiny town of Divine, Kansas, strange and mysterious things begin to happen to businesswoman, Jo Pepperdine and those around her.

*Plus Bonus Short Story “Bag of Bones”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume Two: The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club, Strong Poison, The Five Red Herrings, and Have His Carcase (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 2) *













*The British aristocrat and sleuth takes on four more puzzling whodunits in this beloved series from “one of the greatest mystery story writers” (Los Angeles Times).*

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals are all most pleasant diversions. In these Golden Age whodunits, “Lord Peter can hardly be spared from the ranks of the great detectives of the printed page” (_The New York Times_).

_The Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club_: On Armistice Day, a wealthy general dies in his club, surrounded by fellow veterans—while across town his sister also dies suspiciously, throwing a half-million-pound inheritance into turmoil. Now club member Lord Peter Wimsey must fight an uphill battle to solve the case.

_Strong Poison_: Lord Peter Wimsey comes to the trial of Harriet Vane for a glimpse at one of the most engaging murder cases London has seen in years. There is little doubt the woman will face the hangman. A mildly popular mystery novelist, she stands accused of poisoning her fiancé, a literary author and well-known advocate of free love. But as Lord Peter watches Harriet in the dock, he begins to doubt her guilt—and to fall in love.

_The Five Red Herrings_: In the idyllic village of Kirkcudbright on the Scottish coast, every resident and visitor has two things in common: They either fish or paint (or both), and they all hate Sandy Campbell. So when the painter’s body is found at the bottom of a steep hill, Wimsey suspects someone’s taken a creative approach to the art of murder.

_Have His Carcase_: Harriet Vane has gone on vacation to forget her recent murder trial and, more importantly, to forget the man who cleared her name—the dapper, handsome, and maddening Lord Peter Wimsey. But when she finds a dead body on the beach, only the gentleman sleuth can help her solve a murder after all the evidence has washed out to sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Genesis Files Box Set 2 (The Genesis Files Box Sets)*













*Three more riveting crime stories you’ll not be able to put down.*




*The Lolita Conspiracy*


A chance encounter. A plea for help. A detective too tired to care. Brandon Beck hanged himself, or did he? Was it suicide or cold blooded murder? On a cold dark night in February, Harry Starke runs into someone he hasn’t seen in almost 25 years. The man has a problem. He asks Harry for help. Harry turns him down, and thus becomes the last person to see Brandon Beck alive. Did Beck hang himself? Was he murdered? Either way, why? Harry Starke, now the prime suspect, vows to find out.



*The Last Straw*


Cassie Morgan was just 17 years old when she died at the hands of a sadistic killer. Homicide Detective Harry Starke caught the case and he knew right from the beginning that it was going to be a bad one, and he was right. Too many clues, too many suspects, too many bodies and a police chief more interested in his career than justice for the victims. For Harry, it was the last straw, and it had been a long time coming.



*One Dark Night*


The were just a couple of kids. What did they know? Why did they have to die?One dark night in late summer of 1998, teenagers Hunter Flagg and Samantha Goodkind were murdered, shot to death in Hunter's pickup. The killer stripped the bodies and left them together in a remote, wooded area on the riverbank just off Sailmaker Circle. Neither of the two high school seniors had been sexually assaulted. So why had they been stripped? Though Hunter came from a poor family and Samantha was the daughter of a local businessman, both were popular kids; Sam was a cheerleader. So why did they have to die. Who was the killer. Most people who knew the kids thought they knew, but charges were never made. And then, one bright morning, 14 years later in 2010, while they were playing golf, ADA Larry Spruce asked his friend PI Harry Starke to take another look at the case. Harry agreed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Out of Her Mind (Sawyer Brooks Book 2)*













*A string of copycat crimes leads a reporter down a terrifying path in a heart-stopping thriller by New York Times bestselling author T.R. Ragan.*

Crime reporter Sawyer Brooks still grieves for the family she and her two sisters never had. Raised in a house of horrors, they continue to fight through the trauma—releasing their rage by seeking justice for those who are just as vulnerable as they were.

When a little girl’s bones are unearthed in Sacramento’s Land Park and twelve-year-old Riley Addison disappears, solving these cases becomes an obsession for Sawyer—one that puts her job at risk. Yet she can’t turn back, and the deeper Sawyer’s investigation goes, the darker it gets. A psychopath is on the loose and has been trolling Sacramento for years—hiding in plain sight behind a motherly facade.

The more Sawyer persists, the closer she gets to a disturbing place reminiscent of her own terrorized childhood. With time running out, Sawyer will risk anything to save Riley from the dark. But the killer will do anything to keep her there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

November Road: A Novel













*NAMED A BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR BY Entertainment Weekly • Washington Post • AARP • Newsweek • Dallas Morning News • South Florida Sun-Sentinel • Chicago Public Library • Real Book Spy • CrimeReads • Litreactor • Library Journal • LitHub • Booklist

Winner of the Barry, Macavity, and Anthony Awards, the Hammett Prize, the Left Coast Crime “Lefty” Award for Best Mystery Novel, the Oklahoma Book Award for Best Fiction Novel, and the CWA Ian Fleming Steel Dagger award for Best Thriller Novel!*

Set against the assassination of JFK, a poignant and evocative crime novel that centers on a desperate cat-and-mouse chase across 1960s America—a story of unexpected connections, daring possibilities, and the hope of second chances from the Edgar Award-winning author of _The Long and Faraway Gone._

Frank Guidry’s luck has finally run out.

A loyal street lieutenant to New Orleans’ mob boss Carlos Marcello, Guidry has learned that everybody is expendable. But now it’s his turn—he knows too much about the crime of the century: the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.

Within hours of JFK’s murder, everyone with ties to Marcello is turning up dead, and Guidry suspects he’s next: he was in Dallas on an errand for the boss less than two weeks before the president was shot. With few good options, Guidry hits the road to Las Vegas, to see an old associate—a dangerous man who hates Marcello enough to help Guidry vanish.

Guidry knows that the first rule of running is "don’t stop," but when he sees a beautiful housewife on the side of the road with a broken-down car, two little daughters and a dog in the back seat, he sees the perfect disguise to cover his tracks from the hit men on his tail. Posing as an insurance man, Guidry offers to help Charlotte reach her destination, California. If she accompanies him to Vegas, he can help her get a new car.

For her, it’s more than a car— it’s an escape. She’s on the run too, from a stifling existence in small-town Oklahoma and a kindly husband who’s a hopeless drunk.

It’s an American story: two strangers meet to share the open road west, a dream, a hope—and find each other on the way.

Charlotte sees that he’s strong and kind; Guidry discovers that she’s smart and funny. He learns that’s she determined to give herself and her kids a new life; she can’t know that he’s desperate to leave his old one behind.

Another rule—fugitives shouldn’t fall in love, especially with each other. A road isn’t just a road, it’s a trail, and Guidry’s ruthless and relentless hunters are closing in on him. But now Guidry doesn’t want to just survive, he wants to really live, maybe for the first time.

Everyone’s expendable, or they should be, but now Guidry just can’t throw away the woman he’s come to love.

And it might get them both killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cross Roads (Sisterhood Book 18 )*













_The Sisterhood will not be broken . . . _

It’s been a year and a half since the women of the Sisterhood received their presidential pardons, but the freedom they craved has come at a high price. The impossibly lucrative positions handed out to them by the mysterious Global Securities company have turned out to be golden handcuffs—scattering them around the world, cutting off communication, and leaving them in miserable isolation.

But a happy homecoming at the old Virginia farmhouse is marred by the hijacking of Nikki and Kathryn’s private jet. It seems their few fellow passengers are not ordinary travelers—they’re an elite group of Interpol agents who urgently need the Sisterhood’s help. Now the ladies face a stark choice: resume their vigilante status for one of their most hazardous assignments yet or try to outwit a group of powerful adversaries willing to use truly desperate measures. This time, everything is in the balance—their lives, their friendship, and the freedom they fought so hard to gain . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Gotcha! (Sisterhood Book 21)*













*Revenge Is Never Outdated*

Sometimes, justice is a long time coming. That's the case with Julie Wyatt, whose story strikes close to home for the original founder of the Sisterhood, Myra Rutledge, and her best friend--and fellow Sister--Annie. Julie is convinced her greedy daughter-in-law Darlene had something to do with the mysterious circumstances surrounding her son Larry's death. She desperately wants to get a confession out of Darlene--and to ensure the safety of Larry's daughter, Olivia. As Myra, Annie, and their cohorts dig deeper into Darlene's shady dealings, events unfurl in a way that no one could have predicted, bringing to light the true meaning of loyalty and courage--and the kind of friendship that can create miracles. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cross Her Heart: A Novel*













*From the author of Behind Her Eyes, now a Netflix Original Series hit

"Sarah Pinborough is about to become your new obsession." —Harlan Coben

Lisa is living a lie and everyone is about to find out.*

Lisa lives for her daughter Ava, her job and her best friend Marilyn.

But when a handsome client shows an interest in her, Lisa starts daydreaming about sharing her life with him, too. Maybe she’s ready now. Maybe she can trust again. Maybe it's time to let her terrifying secret past go.

But when her daughter rescues a boy from drowning and their pictures are all over the news for everyone to see, Lisa's world explodes.

As she finds everything she has built threatened, and not knowing who she can trust, it's up to Lisa to face her past in order to save what she holds dear.

But someone has been pulling all their strings. And that someone is determined that both Lisa and Ava must suffer.

Because long ago Lisa broke a promise. And some promises aren't meant to be broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Carrie Chronicles Spy Thriller Box Set Books 1-3: International Espionage Assassin Operative*













Start a dangerous adventure with Carrie O'Connor—an elite covert operative of the mysterious CIS—who isn’t burdened by bureaucrats or worried about rule books.

*Enjoy the first three thrillers in the best-selling Carrie Chronicles series:



Priority Target – Book One

She didn’t start the fight, but she’ll gladly finish it…*

While confirming the elimination of a target during a drone attack, Carrie discovers a massive cover-up. Now a target herself, she’s determined to find out who wants her dead and begins to cut through a complex web of lies and deceit. Even if it means going to war with the CIA. With innocents killed and her own life at stake, how will Carrie survive so that justice is served?



*Codename: Makarov – Book Two

She’ll stop at nothing…*

Carrie, the fiercest CIS field operative, is in Pakistan for an extremely secretive meeting with one of the local Taliban leaders, when she falls into a suspicious ambush that almost claims her life and suspects a mole inside her own team.

As she starts her search for the traitor, Carrie learns of a ruthless ex-KGB assassin, who may have been implicated in her father’s disappearance in Moscow at the height of the Cold War. When she dives into this inquiry, she soon finds herself at the center of a decade-long intrigue. While trying to balance her feelings and rein in her emotions, Carrie is informed of her ex-partner, Justin Hall, who has gone rogue in the lawless terrorist-infested badlands of Syria and Iraq.

Carrie is determined to dispel the uncertainty about her father’s disappearance and eager to bring Justin, the former love of her life, back home. Alone, she starts her most personal and dangerous mission. Can she settle accounts once for all with the man who killed her father, and the traitor who betrayed her?



*Entry Point – Book Three

Why would a Taliban commander ask for her?*
Elite operative Carrie O’Connor survived Afghanistan twice and swore she would never go back. Then, a known terrorist mastermind attacks a police station and shockingly turns his gun on his own men. When the smoke clears, he surrenders, but will only speak with Carrie…

Soon after arriving, as Carrie tries to uncover his motive, she discovers a treacherous conspiracy involving the Taliban and the Russians to assassinate the US president. But a cloud of doubt remains: Is the president really the terrorists’ target? Or is he simply a diversion for something more sinister?

Find out how Carrie will have to work both sides of evil to gain an *Entry Point*…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*'Fetchers of water': The Panda - Polar Bear War*













Since September 29 , 2019 when it was first published ‘Fetchers of Water’ The Panda-Polar Bear War’. has examined China in depth. The CCP social control measures are woven into the fabric of this tale. The high number of predictions and similar scenarios that have actually come to be are simply unexplainable. In the book Chinese bio-terrorists operating out the Winnipeg National Virology Laboratory plan a bio-attack on Calgary which is about to completely run out of water.

This gripping eco-fiction thriller is not a dystopian fantasy and is thoroughly grounded in data and science.
Canada’s relationship with the United States is revealed. American operatives help and hurt Canada in a complex web of duplicity and strategic posturing.

Climate change has caused a global water crisis. China has occupied three Canadian prairie provinces and is hauling fresh river water from Hudson Bay to Beijing by the northwest passage which is open year-round. The story has special insights into Canada’s water resources, geography, and history. Environmentalists who appreciate the north and Canada's water resources will enjoy reading Jeremiah Coffey’s first novel.

The US President who craves the glory of changing the map of America is allowing the Chinese to destabilize Canada so that British Columbia might join the United States. Drought stricken Americans want him to bring water to California from British Columbia’s rivers. US State Department and CIA tactics are shown through Lee Girard their asset in the field. The Green Party has been in power for five months, and Sheila Thompson the new Prime Minister must defend Canada from Chinese occupation, and American meddling. Her Minister of National Defence ‘Rolly’ O’Brien is a salty old Newfoundlander who fought in the Korean war. Canadian Chief of Defence Staff General Robert Fraser and his husband to-be, staff sergeant Stuart McGee have staked everything on a plan to attack the Chinese on Remembrance Day. The British Prime Minister is dealing with post Brexit woes, and the collapse of NATO. Canada’s PM has advised him to revitalize the British Commonwealth. Some African Commonwealth nations that experienced crimes by General Shang-Lu while building ‘One Belt One Road’ want to be part of the offensive and arrest the evil man and place him on trial at the Hague. The evil general Shang-Lu has plans for a billion dollar real estate fraud exploiting the situation when Calgary runs completely out of water. 

Readers of war books and military action thrillers will stay interested from more than enough spy tradecraft and thoroughly researched operations of 850 British and German battle tanks , the Queen Mary 2, British Royal Navy aircraft-carriers, nuclear submarines, destroyers and F-35 fighter jets. The 'Prairie Resistance uses RPG rockets, Semtex, The Chineses occupiers use AI surveillance and cryptography . An eco-thriller. Ex-navy SEAL Lee Girard the CIA agent in the north is pushed too the breaking point with Washington's demands..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.


*Lab Girl*














*National Bestseller

Winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award for Autobiography

A New York Times Notable Book*

Geobiologist Hope Jahren has spent her life studying trees, flowers, seeds, and soil._ Lab Girl _is her revelatory treatise on plant life—but it is also a celebration of the lifelong curiosity, humility, and passion that drive every scientist. In these pages, Hope takes us back to her Minnesota childhood, where she spent hours in unfettered play in her father’s college laboratory. She tells us how she found a sanctuary in science, learning to perform lab work “with both the heart and the hands.” She introduces us to Bill, her brilliant, eccentric lab manager. And she extends the mantle of _scientist _to each one of her readers, inviting us to join her in observing and protecting our environment. Warm, luminous, compulsively readable, _Lab Girl_ vividly demonstrates the mountains that we can move when love and work come together.

* 
Winner of the American Association for the Advancement of Science/Subaru Science Books & Film Prize for Excellence in Science Books 

Finalist for the PEN/E.O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*George Washington's Nemesis: The Outrageous Treason and Unfair Court-Martial of Major General Charles Lee during the Revolutionary War *













*This biography attempts to set the record straight for a misunderstood military figure from the American Revolution.*

Historians and biographers of Charles Lee have treated him as either an enemy of George Washington or a defender of American liberty. Neither approach is accurate; objectivity is required to fully understand the war’s most complicated general. In _George Washington’s Nemesis_, author Christian McBurney uses original documents (some newly discovered) to combine two dramatic stories to create one balanced view of one of the Revolutionary War’s most fascinating personalities.

General Lee, second in command in the Continental Army led by George Washington, was captured by the British in December, 1776. While imprisoned, he gave his captors a plan on how to defeat Washington’s army as quickly as possible. This extraordinary act of treason was not discovered during his lifetime. Less well known is that throughout his sixteen months of captivity and even after his release, Lee continued communicating with the enemy, offering to help negotiate an end to the rebellion.

After Lee rejoined the Continental Army, he was given command of many of its best troops together with orders from Washington to attack British general Henry Clinton’s column near Monmouth, New Jersey. But things did not go as planned for Lee, leading to his court-martial for not attacking and for retreating in the face of the enemy. McBruney argues the evidence clearly shows Lee was unfairly convicted and had, in fact, done something beneficial. But Lee had insulted Washington, which made the matter a political contest between the army’s two top generals—only one of whom could prevail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Complete Clockwork Chimera Saga: Books 1-5 of the Female Protagonist Space Opera Adventure (The Clockwork Chimera Book 6)*











*Yanked from cryo to join a crew of modded humans in deep space? Daisy's life just got a whole lot more complicated.*

As if nearly blowing up on her way to Earth wasn't bad enough, Daisy had a whole mess of other trouble on her plate. Big trouble. And she was going to clean it off if it was the last thing she'd do... which it was looking like it very well might be.

Daisy had a simple rule for space travel. *Don't blow up.* So far she'd been managing to abide by that, but something was very much not right.

With the powerful AI supercomputer guiding the craft beginning to show some disconcerting quirks of its own, and its unsettling cyborg assistant nosing into her affairs, Daisy’s unease was rapidly growing, as was her bigotry toward artificially intelligent beings. Add to the mix a crew of mechanically-enhanced humans, any one of whom she suspected might not be what they seemed, and Daisy found herself with a sense of pending dread tickling the periphery of her mind.

Something was very much not right––she could feel it in her bones. The tricky part now was going to be overcoming her biases and figuring out what the threat was, before it could manifest from a mere sinking feeling in her gut into a potentially deadly reality. Only things were far different and far worse than she could ever have imagined, forcing her to repeatedly adjust and overcome a reality that turned out to be far from what it had originally seemed.

The complete series set of all five of the Clockwork Chimera books:
1. Daisy's Run
2. Pushing Daisy
3. Daisy's Gambit
4. Chasing Daisy
5. Daisy's War


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Be Taught, If Fortunate*













*A stand-alone science fiction novella from the award-winning, bestselling, critically-acclaimed author of the Wayfarer series.*

At the turn of the twenty-second century, scientists make a breakthrough in human spaceflight. Through a revolutionary method known as somaforming, astronauts can survive in hostile environments off Earth using synthetic biological supplementations. They can produce antifreeze in subzero temperatures, absorb radiation and convert it for food, and conveniently adjust to the pull of different gravitational forces. With the fragility of the body no longer a limiting factor, human beings are at last able to journey to neighboring exoplanets long known to harbor life.

A team of these explorers, Ariadne O’Neill and her three crewmates, are hard at work in a planetary system fifteen light-years from Sol, on a mission to ecologically survey four habitable worlds. But as Ariadne shifts through both form and time, the culture back on Earth has also been transformed. Faced with the possibility of returning to a planet that has forgotten those who have left, Ariadne begins to chronicle the story of the wonders and dangers of her mission, in the hope that someone back home might still be listening.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Fossil: Science Fiction Thriller (Secrets Of Mars Book 1)*













In 2018, Canadian archaeologist Ron Jackson makes a mind-boggling discovery in Antarctica—right before disappearing without a trace, leaving behind only his controversial theory that humans have lived on Earth far, far longer than we think they have.

Decades later, in 2042, when Jackson's wife dies under mysterious circumstances, an unlikely pair of investigators, Agatha Devenworth and Pano Hofer, begin investigating whether her death might be connected to Jackson's disappearance. What exactly was it he found before he vanished? Why is the Human Foundation, a hyper-powerful business empire built on an endless series of game-changing inventions it has been rolling out, one after another, for over twenty years, trying to hide the truth from the two investigators? And what could it possibly have to do with the first manned mission to Mars, which ended in disaster leaving countless conspiracy theories in its wake?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trapped on the Vanguard (Colony Ship Vanguard Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently free here.












Gretchen and Paul, refugees from a dead Earth, have found the old Colony Ship Vanguard. The ship is on its generations long journey to another solar system. The ship has suffered a severe epidemic and not everything is functional. The various biological habitats are vast and unexplored by Gretchen and Paul. What will they find as they explore and investigate the old ship? Will they find friends or enemies? Will anyone believe they really have come from Earth? What will their new lives be like, trapped on the Vanguard?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Danger on the Vanguard (Colony Ship Vanguard Book 3)*












Something is happening to the shuttles which fly from habitat to habitat around the Vanguard. In this third book of the Colony Ship Vanguard series, Paul and Gretchen continue to find out more about their surroundings. Brinley, the Free Ranger they saved helps them as strange dangers happen, and mysteries are unraveled.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Quest for the Conestoga (Colony Ship Conestoga Book 1)* 













Dome 17 is the only safe place left on a dead Earth. Life in Dome 17 takes a dramatic turn after some adventurers return from evaluating other domes. The struggling remnant of humanity cannot remain safe in the dome much longer. The question is where to go and how to get there? Can the lost colony ship program provide a possible refuge? Seven vast colony ships were launched a hundred years ago, but can one of them be located? Will it offer a chance to survive?

Cammarry and Jerome are faced with going on a mission using unproven technology. Will the faster-than-light ship work? It can only carry two people, so how will the other 1500 survivors find safety? Will they reach one of those enigmatic, old, and mysterious colony ships? Will they be able to set up the new teleportation system to bring everyone from Dome 17 to that ship? Will technology work, or fail?

What will these brave adventurers, and Sandie, their new artificial intelligence system find on their quest for the Conestoga?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Marooned on the Conestoga (Colony Ship Conestoga Book 2)*













In Book two of The Colony Ship Conestoga series, Jerome and Cammarry, the adventurers from Earth are trapped on the wrecked derelict of the once enormous generational ship. It is in orbit around a mysterious and unknown planet, but most of its systems have failed, and life is barely managing to survive. All eight of the huge biological habitats, the places where food and people were to thrive are missing. Did they make planet fall? Were they destroyed? Where are the people who once populated the Colony Ship Conestoga?
Cammarry and Jerome, along with Sandie their artificial intelligence system, work to investigate the wreck. What will they discover? What dangerous await? Are they marooned on the Conestoga? Can they find some way to escape? And if there is a way to escape, where do they go?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Repairing the Conestoga (Colony Ship Conestoga Book 3)*













Cammarry and Jerome have only explored a small part of the wrecked Colony Ship Conestoga. The section called the needle ship is in orbit around a strange world, but where are the remaining sections?

Book 3 of The Colony Ship Conestoga series.

Using the help of Khin, a man born on the needle ship, and the artificial intelligence system Sandie, Jerome and Cammarry try to get parts of the old ship fixed and functional. But things do not go smoothly.

What will they discover? What new things await? How will they locate the lost habitats which made planet-fall somewhere on the unknown planet? What dangers will they encounter as are repairing the Conestoga?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

Journey for the Warren (Colony Ship Warren Book 1)












The world nearly ended in 2044. Less than thirty years later, the survivors on Earth launched seven great colony ships to seed humanity to other planets. Those ships were not heard from again. A century later, the only place people are known to survive on Earth is Dome 17. Beth and Allen live there. They are adventurers who have explored other domes, but everywhere else is dead. Is Done 17 just the last one to fail?The Committee has a risky plan to try two unproven technologies: a faster-than-light propulsion and teleportation. Both technologies have severe limits, but time is running out for Dome 17. While other two-person teams set out for the other lost colony ships, Beth and Allen agree to make a dangerous journey for the Colony Ship Warren. Will it be a found? Will it be a wrecked derelict? Or will it be a last chance for humanity?Join Beth and Allen on their journey for the Warren, but be prepared, this is no fairytale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lost on the Warren (Colony Ship Warren Book 2) *












Allen and Beth have reached the Colony Ship Warren, but danger abounds. They are lost in one of the vast biological habitats and cut off from most of their equipment and most importantly, out of contact with their artificial intelligence system, Elsa. How will they work through the bizarre places, strange creatures, and confusing customs of a devolved human culture?
Worst of all is the haunting notion that an enforcer animal might be after them.
Is the grootslang a myth? Legend? Or a real threat.
They keep hearing that the violent always get taken, and the curious sometimes do too.
What does that mean?
Can anyone ever recover from being lost on the Warren?
This is book 2 of the Colony Ship Warren series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shoeless Joe *












*The novel that inspired Field of Dreams: “A lyrical, seductive, and altogether winning concoction.” —The New York Times Book Review*

_One of _Sports Illustrated_’s 100 Greatest Sports Books

“If you build it, he will come.”_ When Ray Kinsella hears these mysterious words spoken in the voice of an Iowa baseball announcer, he is inspired to carve a baseball diamond in his cornfield. It is a tribute to his hero, the legendary Shoeless Joe Jackson, whose reputation was forever tarnished by the scandalous 1919 World Series.

What follows is a timeless story that is “not so much about baseball as it is about dreams, magic, life, and what is quintessentially American” (_The Philadelphia Inquirer_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Iberia












Spain is an immemorial land like no other, one that James A. Michener, the Pulitzer Prize–winning author and celebrated citizen of the world, came to love as his own. _Iberia _is Michener’s enduring nonfiction tribute to his cherished second home. In the fresh and vivid prose that is his trademark, he not only reveals the celebrated history of bullfighters and warrior kings, painters and processions, cathedrals and olive orchards, he also shares the intimate, often hidden country he came to know, where the congeniality of living souls is thrust against the dark weight of history. Wild, contradictory, passionately beautiful, this is Spain as experienced by a master writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Song for the Dark Times: An Inspector Rebus Novel (Inspector Rebus Novels Book 23) *












*"He’s gone…"*

When his daughter Samantha calls in the dead of night, John Rebus knows it’s not good news. Her husband has been missing for two days.

Rebus fears the worst – and knows from his lifetime in the police that his daughter will be the prime suspect.

He wasn’t the best father – the job always came first – but now his daughter needs him more than ever. But is he going as a father or a detective?

As he leaves at dawn to drive to the windswept coast – and a small town with big secrets – he wonders whether this might be the first time in his life where the truth is the one thing he doesn’t want to find…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Naked Came the Florida Man: A Novel (Serge Storms Book 23)













*The “compulsively irreverent and shockingly funny” (Boston Globe) Tim Dorsey returns with an insanely entertaining tale in which the inimitable Serge A. Storms sees dead people and investigates a creepy urban myth that may be all too real.*

Though another devastating hurricane is raking Florida, its awesome power can’t deter the Sunshine State’s most loyal son, Serge A. Storms, from his latest scenic road trip: a cemetery tour. With his best bro Coleman riding shotgun, Serge hits the highway in his gold ’69 Plymouth Satellite, putting pedal to the metal on a grand tour of the past. Beginning in Key West, the sunshine boys’ odyssey includes a forgotten mass grave in Palm Beach County holding the remains of African Americans killed by the Great Hurricane of 1928, and the resting place of one world-famous television dolphin (RIP Flipper) from the 1960s.

But one deadland—a haunted old sugar field—holds more than just the bones of those who’ve passed. For years, local children have whispered about a boogeyman hiding among the stalks. Could it be the same maniac known as Naked Florida Man, who’s been raising hell all over the place?

There are few things Serge loves more than solving a good mystery and bestowing justice on miscreants who sully his beloved home’s good name. With his partner Bong Man, Florida’s psycho superhero will find the truth in this hilariously violent delight—packed with history, lore, and plenty of motel antics—from the insanely ingenious Tim Dorsey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Nanny: A Novel*













*The New York Times bestselling author of What She Knew conjures a dark and unpredictable tale of family secrets that explores the lengths people will go to hurt one another.*

When her beloved nanny, Hannah, left without a trace in the summer of 1988, seven-year-old Jocelyn Holt was devastated. Haunted by the loss, Jo grew up bitter and distant, and eventually left her parents and Lake Hall, their faded aristocratic home, behind.

Thirty years later, Jo returns to the house and is forced to confront her troubled relationship with her mother. But when human remains are accidentally uncovered in a lake on the estate, Jo begins to question everything she thought she knew.

Then an unexpected visitor knocks on the door and Jo’s world is destroyed again. Desperate to piece together the gaping holes in her memory, Jo must uncover who her nanny really was, why she left, and if she can trust her own mother…

In this compulsively readable tale of secrets, lies, and deception, Gilly Macmillan explores the darkest impulses and desires of the human heart. Diabolically clever, _The Nanny_ reminds us that sometimes the truth hurts so much you’d rather hear the lie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Spirit House (The Vincent Calvino Novels Book 1)













*The murder of a foreigner in Thailand kicks off this crime thriller, the first in the Shamus Award–winning series by “a terrific writer” (T. Jefferson Parker).*

A _farang_ is dead, and the Bangkok police have a confession the next morning from a young paint-thinner addict. He claims he killed Ben Hoadly, an expat Brit—but American PI Vincent Calvino has his doubts when he sees heavy bruises on the kid’s face.

In no time Calvino is working both sides, out to find the killer for Hoadly’s wealthy father, and eager to clear the addict’s name for a beautiful friend who runs a charity in the slums. With the help of his best friend, Pratt, a Shakespeare-quoting Thai police colonel, and his loyal assistant, Ratana, Calvino plunges into the dangerous world of addicts, dealers, fortune tellers, inexpensive hit men, oversexed foreigners, and professional bar girls . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Paying Back Jack (The Vincent Calvino Novels Book 10)













_Paying Back Jack_ is a gritty crime thriller in the Shamus Award–winning series featuring Vincent Calvino, a disbarred American lawyer working as a PI in the dangerous and steamy Thailand capital.

Calvino has agreed to follow the “minor wife” of a Thai politician and report on her movements. His client is Rick Casey, a shady American whose life has been darkened by the unsolved murder of his idealistic son. But what seems to be a simple surveillance job pulls Calvino into a quest for revenge, as well as a perilous web of political allegiance. Calvino narrowly escapes an attempt on his life and then avoids being framed for a murder only through the calculated lever-pulling of his best friend, Thai police colonel, Pratt. But unknown to our man in Bangkok, in an anonymous apartment tower in the center of the city, a two-man sniper team awaits its shot, a shot that will change everything . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

Tower of Babel













*Shamus Award–winning author Michael Sears brings Queens, New York, to literary life in this crime series debut featuring a somewhat seedy lawyer with a heart of gold (or at least gold plate).*

Queens, New York—the most diverse place on earth. Native son Ted Molloy knows these streets like the back of his hand. Ted was once a high-powered Manhattan lawyer, but after a spectacular fall from grace, he has found himself back on his home turf, scraping by as a foreclosure profiteer. It’s a grubby business, but a safe one—until Ted’s case sourcer, a mostly reformed small-time conman named Richie Rubiano, turns up murdered shortly after tipping Ted off to an improbably lucrative lead.

With Richie’s widow on his back and shadows of the past popping up at every turn, Ted realizes he’s gotten himself embroiled in a murder investigation. His quest for the truth will take him all over Queens, plunging him into the machinations of greedy developers, mobsters, enraged activists, old litigator foes and old-school New York City operators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

Okay, I'm tired of seeing my title font size shrink (like in the previous three books) so I am going to experiment with the next several books by not linking the first letter in the title and see what happens. I am hoping that the font size stays large and bold.

*Press Reset: Ruin and Recovery in the Video Game Industry*













*From the bestselling author of Blood, Sweat, and Pixels comes the next definitive, behind-the-scenes account of the video game industry: how some of the past decade's most renowned studios fell apart—and the stories, both triumphant and tragic, of what happened next.*

Jason Schreier's groundbreaking reporting has earned him a place among the preeminent investigative journalists covering the world of video games. In his eagerly anticipated, deeply researched new book, Schreier trains his investigative eye on the volatility of the video game industry and the resilience of the people who work in it.

The business of videogames is both a prestige industry and an opaque one. Based on dozens of first-hand interviews that cover the development of landmark games—Bioshock Infinite, Epic Mickey, Dead Space, and more—on to the shocking closures of the studios that made them, Press Reset tells the stories of how real people are affected by game studio shutdowns, and how they recover, move on, or escape the industry entirely.

Schreier's insider interviews cover hostile takeovers, abusive bosses, corporate drama, bounced checks, and that one time the Boston Red Sox's Curt Schilling decided he was going to lead a game studio that would take out World of Warcraft. Along the way, he asks pressing questions about why, when the video game industry is more successful than ever, it's become so hard to make a stable living making video games—and whether the business of making games can change before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ife Everlasting: The Animal Way of Death*













*An enlightening look at animal behavior and the cycle of life and death, from “one of the finest naturalists of our time” (Edward O. Wilson).*

When a good friend with a severe illness wrote, asking if he might have his “green burial” at Bernd Heinrich’s hunting camp in Maine, it inspired the acclaimed biologist to investigate a subject that had long fascinated him. How exactly does the animal world deal with the flip side of the life cycle? And what are the lessons, ecological to spiritual, imparted by a close look at how the animal world renews itself?

Heinrich focuses his wholly original gaze on the fascinating doings of creatures most of us would otherwise turn away from—field mouse burials conducted by carrion beetles; the communication strategies of ravens, “the premier northern undertakers”; and the “inadvertent teamwork” among wolves and large cats, foxes and weasels, bald eagles and nuthatches in cold-weather dispersal of prey. Heinrich reveals, too, how and where humans still play our ancient and important role as scavengers, thereby turning not dust to dust, but life to life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*That Quail, Robert*













The acclaimed story of the little bird that won the nation’s heart

He’ll never live, the neighbors all said. But Robert, the abandoned quail chick would prove them wrong. Born on a kitchen counter in a house on Cape Cod, raised in a box surrounded by a lamb’s wool duster and a small lamp, Robert’s life began auspiciously.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The First Americans*













It was about 13,000 years ago that the First Americans, people who came from Asia, worked their way past the melting glaciers of the last Ice Age and began spreading across North, Central, and South America - lands previously unscarred by humans and teeming with mammoths, giant bison, saber-toothed tigers, and beavers the size of a cow. But it's only recently that scientists have pieced together the elusive, compelling saga of that epic migration. And the more we learn about them, the more we must marvel at the courage, adaptability, enterprise, and enduring resilience of the First Americans.

Most of us know little about the early Americans and the wonders they achieved. Some of them learned to hunt forty-ton whales from dugout canoes; others built a vast system of canals that irrigated crops on tens of thousands of acres. Fully a thousand years before the pyramids at Giza went up, people on the Mississippi River were constructing even larger pyramidal earthworks, and later, a thousand miles to the north, others built a city that would remain the largest in North America until after the Revolutionary War. In the cradle of civilization that evolved in Central America, the Olmecs, Mayans, and Aztecs built complex cultures and dazzling cities whose monumental structures and works of art still have the power to awe and inspire.

This book describes the peopling of North and Central America and examine their amazing societies - the farmers and cliff-dwellers of the Southwest United States, the mound-builders of the Midwest, the Northwest Coast whale-hunters with their potlatches and totem poles, and the mighty, gods-driven cultures of Mesoamerica. It is a saga as breathtaking as it is surprising.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ob Boss: The Life of Little Al D’Arco, the Man Who Brought Down the Mafia*













*Reminiscent of Wiseguy, Mob Boss is a compelling biography from two prominent mob experts recounting the life and times of the first acting boss of an American Mafia family to turn government witness
*
Alfonso "Little Al" D'Arco, the former acting boss of the Luchese organized crime family, was the highest-ranking mobster to ever turn government witness when he flipped in 1991. His decision to flip prompted many others to make the same choice, including John Gotti's top aide, Salvatore "Sammy the Bull" Gravano, and his testimony sent more than fifty mobsters to prison.

In _Mob Boss,_ award-winning news reporters Jerry Capeci and Tom Robbins team up for this unparalleled account of D'Arco's life and the New York mob scene that he embraced for four decades.

Until the day he switched sides, D'Arco lived and breathed the old-school gangster lessons he learned growing up in Brooklyn and fine-tuned on the mean streets of Little Italy. But when he learned he was marked to be whacked, D'Arco quit the mob. His defection decimated his crime family and opened a window on mob secrets going back a hundred years.

After speaking with D'Arco, the authors reveal unprecedented insights, exposing shocking secrets and troublesome truths about a city where a famous pizza parlor doubled as a Mafia center for multi-million-dollar heroin deals, where hit men carried out murders dressed as women, and where kidnapping a celebrity newsman's son was deemed appropriate revenge for the father's satirical novel.

Capeci and Robbins spent hundreds of hours in conversation with D'Arco, and exhausted many hours more fleshing out his stories in this riveting narrative that takes readers behind the famous witness testimony for a comprehensive look at the Mafia in New York City.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.


*Columbine*













*Ten years in the works, a masterpiece of reportage, this is the definitive account of the Columbine massacre, its aftermath, and its significance, from the acclaimed journalist who followed the story from the outset.*
"The tragedies keep coming. As we reel from the latest horror . . ."

So begins a new epilogue, illustrating how Columbine became the template for nearly two decades of "spectacle murders." It is a false script, seized upon by a generation of new killers. In the wake of Newtown, Aurora, and Virginia Tech, the imperative to understand the crime that sparked this plague grows more urgent every year.

What really happened April 20, 1999? The horror left an indelible stamp on the American psyche, but most of what we "know" is wrong. It wasn't about jocks, Goths, or the Trench Coat Mafia. Dave Cullen was one of the first reporters on scene, and spent ten years on this book-widely recognized as the definitive account. With a keen investigative eye and psychological acumen, he draws on mountains of evidence, insight from the world's leading forensic psychologists, and the killers' own words and drawings-several reproduced in a new appendix. Cullen paints raw portraits of two polar opposite killers. They contrast starkly with the flashes of resilience and redemption among the survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Prometheus Effect*













Deep in the Nevada desert...

...lies a secret futuristic world.

Would Jack's technology save humankind?

It started with Jack's epiphany, but he feared it was a power too great. All around the globe, the oil reserves are dangerously low. Superpowers brace for battle over what remains.

Should Jack share his energy solution?

He thinks it's too dangerous.

The power potential is as important as Prometheus discovering fire and giving it to man. There must be a way to use what he knows, but he's conflicted. Maybe the brilliant mind of Mykl can solve the puzzle?

Mykl is five.

Is the answer worth the cost?

You'll love this Dystopian Science Fiction, because the world building is brilliant, the technology is fascinating, and the story keeps you turning pages. And don't be fooled...

...this isn't for kids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he 50 Funniest American Writers: An Anthology from Mark Twain to The Onion*













*New York Times Bestseller

The creator of The New Yorker’s long running satirical column and “one of the funniest people in America” pays tribute to comedic geniuses both past and present, including Mark Twain, George Saunders, Nora Ephron, and more (CBS Sunday Morning)*

Library of America’s collection of hilarious stories, essays, and articles is an exclusive Who’s Who of the very best American comic writing. Classic pieces of American humor appear here, such as “The Ransom of Red Chief” by O. Henry and a selection from Anita Loos’ _Gentlemen Prefer Blondes_.

Contemporary writing is well represented, with entries from comedic geniuses like David Sedaris, Larry Willmore, Roy Blount Jr., Sloane Crosby, Bernie Mac, Wanda Sykes, and George Saunders plus laugh-out-loud lesser-known pieces from _The New Yorker_, _Esquire_, _The Atlantic_, _National Lampoon_, and _The Onion_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What Alice Forgot*













*FROM THE #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE HUSBAND'S SECRET AND BIG LITTLE LIES.

A “cheerfully engaging”(Kirkus Reviews) novel for anyone who’s ever asked herself, “How did I get here?”
*
Alice Love is twenty-nine, crazy about her husband, and pregnant with her first child. So imagine Alice’s surprise when she comes to on the floor of a gym (a gym! She HATES the gym) and is whisked off to the hospital where she discovers the honeymoon is truly over—she’s getting divorced, she has three kids, and she’s actually 39 years old. Alice must reconstruct the events of a lost decade, and find out whether it’s possible to reconstruct her life at the same time. She has to figure out why her sister hardly talks to her, and how is it that she’s become one of those super skinny moms with really expensive clothes. Ultimately, Alice must discover whether forgetting is a blessing or a curse, and whether it’s possible to start over...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**nto the Wild*













*Krakauer’s page-turning bestseller explores a famed missing person mystery while unraveling the larger riddles it holds: the profound pull of the American wilderness on our imagination; the allure of high-risk activities to young men of a certain cast of mind; the complex, charged bond between fathers and sons.*

"Terrifying... Eloquent... A heart-rending drama of human yearning." —_New York Times_

In April 1992 a young man from a well-to-do family hitchhiked to Alaska and walked alone into the wilderness north of Mt. McKinley. He had given $25,000 in savings to charity, abandoned his car and most of his possessions, burned all the cash in his wallet, and invented a new life for himself. Four months later, his decomposed body was found by a moose hunter. How Christopher Johnson McCandless came to die is the unforgettable story of _Into the Wild_.

Immediately after graduating from college in 1991, McCandless had roamed through the West and Southwest on a vision quest like those made by his heroes Jack London and John Muir. In the Mojave Desert he abandoned his car, stripped it of its license plates, and burned all of his cash. He would give himself a new name, Alexander Supertramp, and, unencumbered by money and belongings, he would be free to wallow in the raw, unfiltered experiences that nature presented. Craving a blank spot on the map, McCandless simply threw the maps away. Leaving behind his desperate parents and sister, he vanished into the wild.

Jon Krakauer constructs a clarifying prism through which he reassembles the disquieting facts of McCandless's short life. Admitting an interst that borders on obsession, he searches for the clues to the drives and desires that propelled McCandless. 

When McCandless's innocent mistakes turn out to be irreversible and fatal, he becomes the stuff of tabloid headlines and is dismissed for his naiveté, pretensions, and hubris. He is said to have had a death wish but wanting to die is a very different thing from being compelled to look over the edge. Krakauer brings McCandless's uncompromising pilgrimage out of the shadows, and the peril, adversity, and renunciation sought by this enigmatic young man are illuminated with a rare understanding--and not an ounce of sentimentality. Mesmerizing, heartbreaking, _Into the Wild_ is a tour de force. The power and luminosity of Jon Krakauer's stoytelling blaze through every page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**astle Shade: A novel of suspense featuring Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes*













*A queen, a castle, a dark and ageless threat—all await Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes in this chilling new adventure.*

The queen is Marie of Roumania: the doubly royal granddaughter of Victoria, Empress of the British Empire, and Alexander II, Tsar of Russia. A famous beauty who was married at seventeen into Roumania’s young dynasty, Marie had beguiled the Paris Peace Conference into returning her adopted country’s long-lost provinces, singlehandedly transforming Roumania from a backwater into a force.

The castle is Bran: a tall, quirky, ancient structure perched on high rocks overlooking the border between Roumania and its newly regained territory of Transylvania. The castle was a gift to Queen Marie, a thank-you from her people, and she loves it as she loves her own children.

The threat is . . . well, that is less clear. Shadowy figures, vague whispers, the fears of girls, dangers that may be only accidents. But this is a land of long memory and hidden corners, a land that had known Vlad the Impaler, a land from whose churchyards the shades creep.

When Queen Marie calls, Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes are as dubious as they are reluctant. But a young girl is involved, and a beautiful queen. Surely it won’t take long to shine light on this unlikely case of what would seem to be strigoi?

Or, as they are known in the West . . . vampires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A **Big Fat Greek Murder (A Goddess of Greene St. Mystery Book 2)*













*Single mom Athena Spencer is back in Michigan working at her family’s garden center, raising a pet racoon, and digging up clues in the smart new mystery series by the New York Times bestselling author of the Flower Shop Mysteries . . .*

The entire family has been put to work when a big fat Greek wedding rehearsal is booked at the Parthenon. All hands are needed for rolling grape leaves, layering moussaka, and keeping the bride calm. But then the groom goes MIA and there’s far more to worry about then just whether Yiayia’s lemon rice soup has gone cold.

No matter how tangy the tzatziki, everyone’s appetite is ruined when the groom is found dead, a pair of scissors planted in his back. When the bride accuses Athena’s sister Selene, a hairstylist, of seducing and stabbing her fiancé, it’s all-out war—and it’s up to Athena to dig up the dirt on the suspects and nip these suspicions in the bud . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*G**one Girl: A Novel *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The “mercilessly entertaining” (Vanity Fair) instant classic “about the nature of identity and the terrible secrets that can survive and thrive in even the most intimate relationships” (Lev Grossman, Time).

NAMED ONE OF THE MOST INFLUENTIAL BOOKS OF THE DECADE BY CNN • NAMED ONE OF TIME’S TEN BEST FICTION BOOKS OF THE DECADE AND ONE OF ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY’S BEST BOOKS OF THE DECADE

NAMED ONE OF THE TEN BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY Janet Maslin, The New York Times • People • Entertainment Weekly • O: The Oprah Magazine • Slate • Kansas City Star • USA Today • Christian Science Monitor*

On a warm summer morning in North Carthage, Missouri, it is Nick and Amy Dunne’s fifth wedding anniversary. Presents are being wrapped and reservations are being made when Nick’s clever and beautiful wife disappears. Husband-of-the-Year Nick isn’t doing himself any favors with cringe-worthy daydreams about the slope and shape of his wife’s head, but passages from Amy's diary reveal the alpha-girl perfectionist could have put anyone dangerously on edge*.* Under mounting pressure from the police and the media—as well as Amy’s fiercely doting parents—the town golden boy parades an endless series of lies, deceits, and inappropriate behavior. Nick is oddly evasive, and he’s definitely bitter—but is he really a killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*U**nseen (with bonus novella "Busted"): A Novel (Will Trent Book 7)*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • With the bonus story “Busted”

Karin Slaughter’s novels featuring detective Will Trent are utterly riveting and masterfully drawn. Unseen pits detectives, lovers, and enemies against one another in an unforgettable standoff between righteous courage and deepest evil.*

Will Trent is a Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent whose latest case has him posing as Bill Black, a scary ex-con who rides a motorcycle around Macon, Georgia, and trails an air of violence wherever he goes. The cover has worked and he has caught the eye of a wiry little drug dealer who thinks he might be a useful ally. But undercover and cut off from the support of the woman he loves, Sara Linton, Will finds his demons catching up with him.

Although she has no idea where Will has gone, or why, Sara herself has come to Macon because of a cop shooting: Her stepson, Jared, has been gunned down in his own home. Sara holds Lena, Jared’s wife, responsible: Lena, a detective, has been a magnet for trouble all her life, and Jared’s shooting is not the first time someone Sara loved got caught in the crossfire. Furious, Sara finds herself involved in the same case that Will is working without even knowing it, and soon danger is swirling around both of them.

In a novel of fierce intensity, shifting allegiances, and shocking twists, two investigations collide with a conspiracy straddling both sides of the law. Karin Slaughter’s latest is both an electrifying thriller and a piercing study of human nature: what happens when good people face the unseen evils in their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Playdate: An absolutely gripping and unputdownable psychological thriller*













*Arranging the playdate was easy. Child’s play. Preparing the house was more difficult. It was only now she realised how many photographs there were: the picture-perfect unit. Wife, husband, child. All of it a lie.*

I made a new friend at playgroup today. She’s different from the other mothers. She feels like someone I can trust. Someone I can confide in.

But there are some things I can’t tell her. Things I can’t tell anyone.

Because I have a secret that no one else knows. One that still haunts my dreams, wakes me up in a cold sweat at night.

Even another mother would never understand. *Unless, of course, she’s hiding something too…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Silent Girl (with bonus short story Freaks): A Rizzoli & Isles Novel*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
*
_Rizzoli & Isles_ now a series on TNT

In the murky shadows of Boston’s Chinatown lies a severed hand. On the tenement rooftop above is the corpse belonging to that hand, a red-haired woman dressed in black, her head nearly decapitated. Two strands of silver hair—not human—cling to her body. They are homicide cop Jane Rizzoli’s only clues, but they’re enough for her and medical examiner Maura Isles to make the startling discovery: that this violent death had a chilling prequel. Nineteen years earlier, a horrifying murder-suicide in a Chinatown restaurant left five people dead. One woman connected to that massacre is still alive—a mysterious martial arts master who is now the target of someone, or something, deeply and relentlessly evil. Cracking a crime with bone-chilling echoes of an ancient Chinese legend, Rizzoli and Isles must outwit an unseen enemy with centuries of cunning—and a swift, avenging blade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*56 Days: A Thriller*













*No one even knew they were together. Now one of them is dead.

56 DAYS AGO*

Ciara and Oliver meet in a supermarket queue in Dublin and start dating the same week COVID-19 reaches Irish shores.

*35 DAYS AGO*

When lockdown threatens to keep them apart, Oliver suggests they move in together. Ciara sees a unique opportunity for a relationship to flourish without the scrutiny of family and friends. Oliver sees a chance to hide who—and what—he really is.

*TODAY*

Detectives arrive at Oliver’s apartment to discover a decomposing body inside.

Can they determine what really happened, or has lockdown created an opportunity for someone to commit the perfect crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sharpe's Enemy (#6)*












A band of renegades led by Sharpe's vicious enemy, Obadiah Hakeswill, holds a group of British and French women hostage on a strategic mountain pass. Outnumbered and attacked from two sides, Sharpe must hold his ground or die in the attempt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**o the Nines (Stephanie Plum, No. 9): A Stephanie Plum Novel*













*The #1 New York Times Bestselling Author
A Stephanie Plum Novel*

Janet Evanovich's novels are the hottest bestsellers in America!
# 1 _New York Times_
# 1 _Wall Street Journal_
#1 _Los Angeles Times_
#1 _Entertainment Weekly_
#1 _Publishers Weekly_

*Stephanie Plum's got rent to pay, people shooting at her, and psychos wanting her dead every day of the week (much to the dismay of her mother, her family, the men in her life, the guy who slices meat at the deli . . . oh, the list goes on). An ordinary person would cave under the pressure.

But hey, she's from Jersey.*

Stephanie Plum may not be the best bounty hunter in beautiful downtown Trenton, but she's pretty darn good at turning bad situations her way . . . and she always gets her man. In _To the Nines_, her cousin Vinnie (who's also her boss) has posted bail on Samuel Singh, an illegal immigrant. When the elusive Mr. Singh goes missing, Stephanie is on the case. But what she uncovers is far more sinister than anyone imagines and leads to a group of killers who give new meaning to the word hunter.

In a race against time that takes her from the Jersey Turnpike to the Vegas Strip, Stephanie Plum is on the chase of her life. The unforgettable characters, nonstop action, high-stakes suspense, and sheer entertainment of _To the Nines _define Janet Evanovich as unique among today's writers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rabbits: A Novel*













*A deadly underground game might just be altering reality itself in this all-new adventure set in the world of the hit Rabbits podcast.

“A wild ride . . . impossible to put down.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)*

_It’s an average work day. You’ve been wrapped up in a task, and you check the clock when you come up for air—4:44 p.m. You check your email, and 44 unread messages have built up. With a shock, you realize the date is April 4—4/4. And when you get in your car to drive home, your odometer reads 44,444.

Coincidence? Or have you just seen the edge of a rabbit hole?_

Rabbits is a mysterious alternate reality game so vast it uses the entire world as its canvas.

Since the game started in 1959, ten iterations have appeared and nine winners have been declared. The identities of these winners are unknown.

So is their reward, which is whispered to be NSA or CIA recruitment, vast wealth, immortality, or perhaps even the key to the secrets of the universe itself.

But the deeper you get, the more dangerous the game becomes. Players have died in the past—and the body count is rising.

And now the eleventh round is about to begin.

Enter K—a Rabbits obsessive who has been trying to find a way into the game for years. That path opens when K is approached by billionaire Alan Scarpio, rumored to be the winner of the sixth iteration. Scarpio says that something has gone wrong with the game and that K needs to fix it before Eleven starts, or the whole world will pay the price.

Five days later, Scarpio is declared missing.

Two weeks after that, K blows the deadline: Eleven begins.

And suddenly, the fate of the entire universe is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Daughter of War: A Pike Logan Thriller *












*A New York Times Bestseller

Former Special Forces Officer and New York Times bestselling author Brad Taylor delivers a heart-pounding thriller featuring Taskforce operators Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill as they come face to face with a conspiracy where nothing is as it seems.*

Hot on the trail of a North Korean looking to sell sensitive US intelligence to the Syrian regime, Pike Logan and the Taskforce stumble upon something much graver: the sale of a lethal substance called Red Mercury.

Unbeknownst to the Taskforce, the Syrians plan to use the weapon of mass destruction against American and Kurdish forces, and blame the attack on terrorists, causing western nations to reassess their participation in the murky cauldron of the Syrian civil war.

Meanwhile, North Korea has its own devastating agenda: a double-cross that will dwarf the attack in Syria even as it lays the blame on the Syrian government. Leveraging Switzerland's fame for secrecy and its vast network of military bunkers, now repurposed by private investors for the clandestine storage of wealth, North Korea will use Red Mercury to devastate the West's ability to deliver further sanctions against the rogue regime.

As the Taskforce begins to unravel the plot, a young refugee unwittingly holds the key to the conspiracy. Hunted across Europe for reasons she cannot fathom, she is the one person who can stop the attack--if she can live long enough for Pike and Jennifer to find her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Steel Fear: A Thriller*













*An aircraft carrier adrift with a crew the size of a small town. A killer in their midst. And the disgraced Navy SEAL who must track him down . . .* *The high-octane debut thriller from New York Times bestselling writing team* *Webb & Mann—combat-decorated Navy SEAL Brandon Webb and award-winning author John David Mann.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY PUBLISHERS WEEKLY • “Sensationally good—an instant classic, maybe an instant legend.”—Lee Child*

The moment Navy SEAL sniper Finn sets foot on the USS _Abraham Lincoln_to hitch a ride home from the Persian Gulf, it’s clear something is deeply wrong. Leadership is weak. Morale is low. And when crew members start disappearing one by one, what at first seems like a random string of suicides soon reveals something far more sinister: There’s a serial killer on board. Suspicion falls on Finn, the newcomer to the ship. After all, he’s being sent home in disgrace, recalled from the field under the dark cloud of a mission gone horribly wrong. He’s also a lone wolf, haunted by gaps in his memory and the elusive sense that something he missed may have contributed to civilian deaths on his last assignment. Finding the killer offers a chance at redemption . . . if he can stay alive long enough to prove it isn’t him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Sky Thieves (Spider Heist Thrillers Book 2)*














*For former FBI-agent-turned-thief Blair Morgan, the world’s most unbreakable vault is her most irresistible target.*


Blair Morgan has embraced her second career—as an elite thief.

Her heist crew has set their sights on their latest target: the Sierra Diamond, an 872-carat stone worth $27.3 million. It will be encased in a new vault known as the Sky Safe, a revolutionary strong room built into the side of a Los Angeles high rise.

The FBI says the Sky Safe is impenetrable. Naturally, Blair and her crew think otherwise…and if they succeed, it will be the greatest heist ever pulled.

But Blair’s corrupt former boss at the FBI has other plans. He knows Blair will be coming for the diamond and intends to catch her in the act…along with her entire team.

As a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse unfolds over the streets of downtown LA, Blair must go head-to-head against the most cunning adversary from her past—or see herself and her crew imprisoned forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Zero Two Hundred Hours: A Fact-Based Military Thriller*













*To avenge the death of his father, a U. S. Navy SEAL leads a counterstrike against Al-Qaeda*


Saudi-trained Al-Qaeda launches an attack on Camp Delta, the terrorist prison facility at U. S. Naval Base, Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. The assault mirrors not only the brutality and sophistication of the assault that killed his father but mimics the SEAL’s own tactics. Lieutenant Commander Grant Chisolm must outsmart the head of the fanatical movement, Shakir Amir.

Chisolm prepares his men to stop an attack he’s expecting to come from the water. When he realizes he’s about to clash with Al-Qaeda forces coming from all directions and wearing suicide vests--2:00 AM is the scheduled detonation time--he crosses international borders and confronts Cuban forces as well as those of Shakir Amir. 

Hours later, his forces slaughtered, a badly wounded Amir, bleeding and delusional, floats off the coast of Guantanamo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Rise of Rome: The Making of the World's Greatest Empire*













*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE KANSAS CITY STAR*

From Anthony Everitt, the bestselling author of acclaimed biographies of Cicero, Augustus, and Hadrian_, _comes a riveting, magisterial account of Rome and its remarkable ascent from an obscure agrarian backwater to the greatest empire the world has ever known.

Emerging as a market town from a cluster of hill villages in the eighth and seventh centuries B.C., Rome grew to become the ancient world’s preeminent power. Everitt fashions the story of Rome’s rise to glory into an erudite page-turner filled with lasting lessons for our time. He chronicles the clash between patricians and plebeians that defined the politics of the Republic. He shows how Rome’s shrewd strategy of offering citizenship to her defeated subjects was instrumental in expanding the reach of her burgeoning empire. And he outlines the corrosion of constitutional norms that accompanied Rome’s imperial expansion, as old habits of political compromise gave way, leading to violence and civil war. In the end, unimaginable wealth and power corrupted the traditional virtues of the Republic, and Rome was left triumphant everywhere except within its own borders.

Everitt paints indelible portraits of the great Romans—and non-Romans—who left their mark on the world out of which the mighty empire grew: Cincinnatus, Rome’s George Washington, the very model of the patrician warrior/aristocrat; the brilliant general Scipio Africanus, who turned back a challenge from the Carthaginian legend Hannibal; and Alexander the Great, the invincible Macedonian conqueror who became a role model for generations of would-be Roman rulers. Here also are the intellectual and philosophical leaders whose observations on the art of government and “the good life” have inspired every Western power from antiquity to the present: Cato the Elder, the famously incorruptible statesman who spoke out against the decadence of his times, and Cicero, the consummate orator whose championing of republican institutions put him on a collision course with Julius Caesar and whose writings on justice and liberty continue to inform our political discourse today.

Rome’s decline and fall have long fascinated historians, but the story of how the empire was won is every bit as compelling. With _The Rise of Rome_, one of our most revered chroniclers of the ancient world tells that tale in a way that will galvanize, inform, and enlighten modern readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Indispensables: The Diverse Soldier-Mariners Who Shaped the Country, Formed the Navy, and Rowed Washington Across the Delaware*













*The acclaimed combat historian and author of The Unknowns details the history of the Marbleheaders and their critical role in the Revolutionary War.*

On the stormy night of August 29, 1776, the Continental Army faced annihilation after losing the Battle of Brooklyn. The British had trapped George Washington’s army against the East River, and the fate of the Revolution rested upon the soldier-mariners from Marblehead, Massachusetts. One of the country’s first diverse units, they pulled off an “American Dunkirk” and saved the army by navigating the treacherous river to Manhattan.

At the right time in the right place, the Marbleheaders, a group of white, black, Hispanic, and Native American soldiers, repeatedly altered the course of events, and their story shines new light on our understanding of the American Revolution. As historian Patrick K. O’Donnell recounts, beginning nearly a decade before the war started, Marbleheaders such as Elbridge Gerry and Azor Orne spearheaded the break with Britain and helped shape the United States through governing, building alliances, seizing British ships, forging critical supply lines, and establishing the origins of the US Navy.

The Marblehead Regiment, led by John Glover, became truly indispensable. Marbleheaders battled at Lexington and on Bunker Hill and formed the elite Guard that protected George Washington, foreshadowing today’s Secret Service. Then the special operations–like regiment, against all odds, conveyed 2,400 of Washington’s men across the ice-filled Delaware River on Christmas night of 1776, delivering the surprise attack on Trenton that changed the course of history . . .

The Marbleheaders’ story, never fully told before now, makes _The Indispensables_ a vital addition to the literature of the American Revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1812: The War of 1812*













In June 1812 the still-infant United States had the audacity to declare war on the British Empire. Fought between creaking sailing ships and armies often led by bumbling generals, the ensuing conflict featured a tit-for-tat "You burned our capital, so we'll burn yours" and a legendary battle unknowingly fought after the signing of a peace treaty.

During the course of the war, the young American navy proved its mettle as the USS Constitution, "Old Ironsides," sent two first-rate British frigates to the bottom, and a twenty-seven-year-old lieutenant named Oliver Hazard Perry hoisted a flag exhorting, "Don't Give Up the Ship," and chased the British from Lake Erie. By 1814, however, the United States was no longer fighting for free trade, sailors' rights, and as much of Canada as it could grab, but for its very existence as a nation. With Washington in flames, only a valiant defense at Fort McHenry saved Baltimore from a similar fate.

Here are the stories of commanding generals such as America's Henry "Granny" Dearborn, double-dealing James Wilkinson, and feisty Andrew Jackson, as well as Great Britain's gallant Sir Isaac Brock, overly cautious Sir George Prevost, and Rear Admiral George Cockburn, the man who put the torch to Washington. Here too are those inadvertently caught up in the war, from heroine farm wife Laura Secord, whom some call Canada's Paul Revere, to country doctor William Beanes, whose capture set the stage for Francis Scott Key to write "The Star-Spangled Banner."

_1812: The War That Forged a Nation_ presents a sweeping narrative that emphasizes the struggle's importance to America's coming-of-age as a nation. Though frequently overlooked between the American Revolution and the Civil War, the War of 1812 did indeed span half a continent -- from Mackinac Island to New Orleans, and Lake Champlain to Horseshoe Bend -- and it paved the way for the conquest of the other half.

During the War of 1812, the United States cast aside its cloak of colonial adolescence and -- with both humiliating and glorious moments -- found the fire that was to forge a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*J**ungleland: A Mysterious Lost City and a True Story of Deadly Adventure*













*For fans of The Lost City of Z, The River of Doubt, and Lost in Shangri-La—a real-life Indiana Jones story, set in the mysterious jungles of Honduras.*

"I began to daydream about the jungle...."

On April 6, 1940, explorer and future World War II spy Theodore Morde (who would one day attempt to assassinate Adolf Hitler), anxious about the perilous journey that lay ahead of him.

Deep inside “the little Amazon,” the jungles of Honduras’s Mosquito Coast—one of the largest, wildest, and most impenetrable stretches of tropical land in the world—lies the fabled city of Ciudad Blanca: the White City. For centuries, it has lured explorers, including Spanish conquistador Herman Cortes. Some intrepid souls got lost within its dense canopy; some disappeared. Others never made it out alive. Then, in 1939, Theodore Morde claimed that he had located this El Dorado-like city. Yet before he revealed its location, Morde died under strange circumstances, giving credence to those who believe that the spirits of the Ciudad Blanca killed him.

In _Jungleland_, Christopher S. Stewart seeks to retrace Morde's steps and answer the questions his death left hanging. Is this lost city real or only a tantalyzing myth? What secrets does the jungle hold? What continues to draw explorers into the unknown jungleland at such terrific risk? In this absorbing true-life thriller, journalist Christopher S. Stewart sets out to find answers—a white-knuckle adventure that combines Morde’s wild, enigmatic tale with Stewart’s own epic journey to find the truth about the White City.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Residence: Inside the Private World of the White House*













*An intimate, behind-the-scenes history of the White House service staff, from the Kennedys to the present*

America’s First Families are unknowable in many ways. No one has insight into their true character like the people who serve their meals and make their beds every day. Full of stories and details by turns dramatic, humorous, and heartwarming, The Residence reveals daily life in the White House as it is really lived through the voices of the maids, butlers, cooks, florists, doormen, engineers, and others who tend to the needs of the President and First Family.

These dedicated professionals maintain the six-floor mansion’s 132 rooms, 35 bathrooms, 28 fireplaces, three elevators, and eight staircases, and prepare everything from hors d’oeuvres for intimate gatherings to meals served at elaborate state dinners. Over the course of the day, they gather in the lower level’s basement kitchen to share stories, trade secrets, forge lifelong friendships, and sometimes even fall in love.

Combining incredible first-person anecdotes from extensive interviews with scores of White House staff members—many speaking for the first time—with archival research, Kate Andersen Brower tells their story. She reveals the intimacy between the First Family and the people who serve them, as well as tension that has shaken the staff over the decades. From the housekeeper and engineer who fell in love while serving President Reagan to Jackie Kennedy’s private moment of grief with a beloved staffer after her husband’s assassination to the tumultuous days surrounding President Nixon’s resignation and President Clinton’s impeachment battle, The Residence is full of surprising and moving details that illuminate day-to-day life at the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Brave Men, Dark Waters: The Untold Story of the Navy SEALs*













*A definitive history of the US Navy’s renowned special operations fighting force—“the most complete in-depth study of this fabled elite unit” (Library Journal).*

The legend was forged in the fires of World War II, when special units of elite navy frogmen were entrusted with dangerous covert missions in the brutal global conflict. These Underwater Demolition Teams, as they were then called, soon became known for their toughness and fearlessness, and their remarkable ability to get the job—_any_ job—done. Years later, the renamed US Navy SEALs (for Sea, Air, and Land) continued to be a wartime force to be reckoned with throughout the remainder of the twentieth century and into the twenty-first. They served as rangers and scouts in the jungles of Vietnam, answered the call to duty in Panama, Granada, and in Saddam Hussein’s Iraq, while developing into the very best of the best, the cream of America’s Special Forces crop. 

Author Orr Kelly offers a rich and riveting history of the SEALs, covering their remarkable triumphs while not shying away from the scandals and controversies. An extraordinary portrait of extraordinary fighting men, _Brave Men, Dark Waters_ shines a brilliant light into the darkest shadows of war, which is where the SEALs have operated for decades with awesome and deadly efficiency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**AXYON SPACE TRIAD: BOX SET OF BOOKS 1 - 3*













*Science Fiction Thriller and Alien Romance*. _*Daredevil scientist and scarred alien forge a perilous alliance in the seas of Jupiter’s moon, Europa, and propel humans to the stars*_.

*Book 1, EUROPA*: *What alien creatures lurk under the icy surface of Europa?*
Dr. Nikki Bell’s plan to discover intelligent life in the oceans of Jupiter’s moon hits a rocky start when her spaceship crashes on the icy surface of Europa. Seconds before she blacks out, she spies a man’s face in the water beneath the ice. When she wakes on the submarine Station, nobody believes her story. Convinced the mysterious stranger saved her life, Nikki searches for him while she explores the ocean and its alien inhabitants.
Kiron Arqin Ramis chose exile as a Watcher on a remote outpost to redeem his family’s honor. He never expected to find an attractive Earther woman close to death. He violates the prime policy by rescuing her. Despite suffering the penalty, he strives to warn her about his hostile leaders.
Nikki’s unexpected meeting with Kiron triggers a chain of disasters in Europa’s perilous oceans. Can the daredevil scientist and scarred Watcher forge a new alliance despite their people’s antagonism?

*Book 2, RISHALT:* *Two alien worlds. Two lovers torn apart. Twist the hyperthreads into unity.*
Dr. Nikki Bell is devastated when the Watchers reappear without her alien lover. Why did he return to his home planet without even leaving a message? In search of answers, Nikki jumps at the chance to join the diplomatic team invited to visit the aliens’ home world. On Rishalt, she must contend with the intricacies of Warrish society and an undercurrent of hostility. Kiron Arqin Ramis is summoned home by his family to the unwanted honor of a new triad and union with a high-ranked female. Unable to forget Nikki, he endures a perilous exile on a wilderness planet instead of complying with his family’s demands. But, the Triarchs have other plans for him. Stakes are higher than the lives of two individuals. Earth leaders are desperate to acquire the alien interstellar technology, while Warrish dispute the benefit of an alliance with inferiors.
Can Nikki and Kiron pierce the barriers separating them to find happiness with provoking an unequal war?

*Book 3, JUPITER: A simple hop across hyperspace turns deadly, smashing hopes for a human-Warrish alliance.*
Nikki and Kiron Ramis Bell are studying the marine life of Rishalt when they are summoned for an audience with the Prime. Tol-Jadel sets them the task of investigating a hyperspace perturbation near Jupiter. This anomaly threatens to sever the routes connecting Earth and Rishalt. They must return to the ocean of Europa to identity the cause of the disruption. But, tensions are rising between Warrish Watchers and the humans on Galileo Station, and Earth’s governments are squabbling over the proposed alliance with the aliens. Can Nikki and Kiron erase the obstacle before their home planets are separated forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **World of Secrets (The Firewall Trilogy Book 2)*













*Taimin and Selena must discover the truth about their world—before it’s too late.*

In a world of secrets, Taimin and Selena are desperate for answers. They need to discover the truth about their origins and the firewall that borders the wasteland. If they don’t find the hidden path they seek, the citizens of Zorn will die.

As they make the perilous journey to the distant firewall, Taimin and Selena are joined by three companions: a young healer, a weapons trader, and an old rover. Together the five are in constant danger, unable to rely on Selena’s powers as she has lost the ability to farcast—and she doesn’t know how to get it back.

Now Taimin finds himself hunted by a new enemy—a strange creature on a bloodthirsty quest of his own. Taimin and Selena get ever closer to the answers that are essential to their survival. But will they learn the truth in time to save themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Brightest Star: A Heartwarming Christmas Novel*













*A special treat to warm your heart, just in time for the holidays—a sparkling new novel from New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels. . . .* 

Christmas is more than just a celebration for Lauren Montgomery. For generations, it’s been her family’s livelihood. Their Christmas shop, Razzle Dazzle Décor, has seen seasonal fads come and go, but there’s one trend they can’t escape. Online superstores are swallowing their sales, and this Christmas season will need to be their best ever if the store is to stay in business.

To help keep the shop afloat, Lauren also has a sideline, writing biographies for business figures. She’s thrilled when her literary agent contacts her with a new proposal and quickly agrees to the terms—before learning that the subject will be none other than the CEO of Globalgoods.com, the online retailer that has spelled doom for hundreds of small businesses just like Razzle Dazzle Décor. Despite her misgivings, Lauren travels to Seattle to confer with the mogul, and is caught off guard by his son, John Jr. Handsome, intelligent, and deeply kind, he’s perfect—apart from the fact that he’ll soon be CEO of the company threatening everything Lauren loves.

As her deadline, and Christmas, draw closer, Lauren knows that there’s more than her family’s shop at stake. Her heart is, too. But there’s no better time than the holidays to make a secret wish on the brightest star you see—and let the season’s magic take hold . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hidden Valley Road: Inside the Mind of an American Family*













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • OPRAH’S BOOK CLUB PICK

The heartrending story of a midcentury American family with twelve children, six of them diagnosed with schizophrenia, that became science's great hope in the quest to understand the disease.*

"Reads like a medical detective journey and sheds light on a topic so many of us face: mental illness." —Oprah Winfrey

Don and Mimi Galvin seemed to be living the American dream. After World War II, Don's work with the Air Force brought them to Colorado, where their twelve children perfectly spanned the baby boom: the oldest born in 1945, the youngest in 1965. In those years, there was an established script for a family like the Galvins--aspiration, hard work, upward mobility, domestic harmony--and they worked hard to play their parts. But behind the scenes was a different story: psychological breakdown, sudden shocking violence, hidden abuse. By the mid-1970s, six of the ten Galvin boys, one after another, were diagnosed as schizophrenic. How could all this happen to one family?

What took place inside the house on Hidden Valley Road was so extraordinary that the Galvins became one of the first families to be studied by the National Institute of Mental Health. Their story offers a shadow history of the science of schizophrenia, from the era of institutionalization, lobotomy, and the schizophrenogenic mother to the search for genetic markers for the disease, always amid profound disagreements about the nature of the illness itself. And unbeknownst to the Galvins, samples of their DNA informed decades of genetic research that continues today, offering paths to treatment, prediction, and even eradication of the disease for future generations.

With clarity and compassion, bestselling and award-winning author Robert Kolker uncovers one family's unforgettable legacy of suffering, love, and hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Novel Art of Murder (Mystery Bookshop Book 3)*













*A bookstore owner tries to keep her grandmother from spending her golden years in an orange jumpsuit in a novel by the Agatha Award finalist.*

The small town of North Harbor, Michigan, is just not big enough for the two of them: flamboyant phony Maria Romanov and feisty Nana Jo. The insufferable Maria claims she's descended from Russian royalty and even had a fling with King Edward VIII back in the day. She’s not just a lousy liar, she's a bad actress, so when she nabs the lead in the Shady Acres Senior Follies—a part Nana Jo plays every year in their retirement village production—Nana Jo blows a gasket and reads her the riot act in front of everyone.

Of course, when Maria is silenced with a bullet to the head, Nana Jo lands the leading role on the suspects list. Sam’s been writing her newest mystery, set in England between the wars, with her intrepid heroine Lady Daphne drawn into murder and scandal in the household of Winston Churchill. But now she has to prove that Nana Jo’s been framed. With help from her grandmother's posse of rambunctious retirees, Sam shines a spotlight on Maria’s secrets, hoping to draw the real killer out of the shadows…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Boom Town*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*












Lonnie Blair was sitting comfortably in a deer blind on a crisp January afternoon when his life came to a sudden, violent end. Was it an accident, or had Blair’s long history of womanizing finally caught up to him? Blanco County game warden John Marlin joins the investigation and quickly identifies a prime suspect—a neighboring ranch foreman with several questionable incidents in his past. But is the answer really that simple? Meanwhile, local good ol’ boys Red O’Brien and Billy Don Craddock also have a mystery to solve. How did the founder of a new wellness retreat convince Red’s girlfriend to participate in a risqué photoshoot—and what should Red do about it? _Boom Town_ is the explosively funny new installment in Ben Rehder’s Blanco County series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Great Silence (The Skelfs Book 3)*













Keeping on top of the family funeral directors' and private-investigation businesses is no easy task for the Skelf women, and when matriarch Dorothy discovers a human foot while walking the dog, a perplexing case presents itself ... with potentially deadly results.

Daughter Jenny and grand-daughter Hannah have their hands full too: The mysterious circumstances of a dying woman lead them into an unexpected family drama, Hannah's new astrophysicist colleague claims he's receiving messages from outer space, and the Skelfs' teenaged lodger has yet another devastating experience.

Nothing is clear as the women are immersed ever deeper in their most challenging cases yet. But when the daughter of Jenny's violent and fugitive ex-husband goes missing without trace and a wild animal is spotted roaming Edinburgh's parks, real danger presents itself, and all three Skelfs are in peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Naked Justice (Ben Kincaid series Book 6)*













*A lawyer must defend a mayor accused of murdering his family: “Bernhardt again proves himself master of the courtroom drama” (Library Journal).*

With his winning smile, acting experience, and history as one of the best quarterbacks Oklahoma University has ever seen, Wally Barrett had no trouble becoming Tulsa’s first black mayor. But this perfect politician has a dark side, too. One afternoon at an ice cream parlor, a dozen people watch as he nearly hits his wife during an argument about their children. That same night, a neighbor calls the police after hearing screams from inside the mayor’s house. The patrolman discovers the first lady and her children murdered, and the mayor nowhere to be found. Barrett is captured after a high-speed chase, insensible and covered in blood. The only person willing to defend him is Ben Kincaid, a struggling defense lawyer with a history of winning impossible cases. But when the national media descends on Tulsa, Kincaid will have to do something he’s never done before, and oversee an increasingly wild three-ring circus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Paranoid*













*A BUSTLE PERFECT VACATION READ

USA Today Bestseller

From #1 New York Times bestselling author Lisa Jackson comes a new novel of nerve-jangling suspense as a woman haunted by guilt realizes that nothing can be trusted—not even her own memory . . .

IF YOU THINK SOMEONE IS OUT TO GET YOU . . .*
There are people in Edgewater, Oregon, who think that twenty years ago, Rachel Gaston got away with murder. But Rachel still has no idea how a foolish teenaged game turned deadly—or who replaced her soft pellet air gun with a real weapon. When a figure jumped out at her from the darkness, she fired without thinking. By the time she recognized her half-brother, Luke, it was too late. Blood bloomed around his chest . . .

*AND SOMEONE REALLY IS . . .*
Rachel’s horrifying dreams about that night continue. Her anxiety contributed to her divorce from Detective Cade Ryder, though he blames himself too. And now, as Rachel’s high school reunion nears, she feels her imagination playing tricks on her. She’s sure that there’s a hint of unfamiliar cologne in the air. That someone is tailing her car. Watching her home . . .

*THEN YOU’RE NOT PARANOID . . .*
She’s right to be scared. And as connections surface between a new string of murders and Luke’s death, Rachel realizes there’s no escaping the past. And the truth may be darker than her worst fears . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Watcher Girl: A Thriller*













*A woman’s suspicions about her ex-boyfriend become a dangerous obsession in a twisting novel of psychological suspense by Washington Post and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Minka Kent.*

Eight years ago, Grace McMullen broke Sutton Whitlock’s heart when she walked away. But it was only to save him from the baggage of her own troubled past. Now all she wants is to make sure he’s okay.

Only everything she learns about him online says otherwise. According to his social media accounts, he placed roots in her hometown, married a look-alike, and even named his daughter Grace. He clearly hasn’t moved on. In fact, it’s creepy. So Grace does what any concerned ex-girlfriend would do: she moves home…and watches him.

But when Grace crosses paths with Sutton’s wife, Campbell, an unexpected friendship develops. Campbell has no idea whom she’s inviting into her life. As the women grow closer, it becomes clear to Grace that Sutton is not the sentimental man she once knew. He seems controlling, unstable, and threatening. And what a broken man like Sutton is capable of, Grace can only imagine. It’s up to her to save Campbell and her baby now—but while she’s been watching them, who’s been watching her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Below the Line: A Charlie Waldo Novel*













*Eccentric private eye Charlie Waldo is back in another wildly fun and fast-paced thriller lampooning Southern California.*

Former LAPD detective Charlie Waldo was living in solitude deep in the woods, pathologically committed to owning no more than one hundred possessions, until his PI ex-girlfriend Lorena dragged him back to civilization to solve a high-profile Hollywood murder. Now Waldo and Lorena have their hands full with a new client, a wild and privileged L.A. teenager named Stevie Rose who tells lies as easily as she breathes.

When the teacher Stevie claims seduced her turns up dead, the LAPD pegs her as the prime suspect. Then Stevie disappears, and her self-involved Hollywood parents turn to Waldo to find her—a task that draws him down into Orange County’s dangerous and complex worlds, both opulent and seedy, where nothing is as it seems.

With treachery and deception at every turn, and with Waldo’s eco-obsessed rules for living complicating his already complicated relationship with Lorena, Waldo fends off enemies old and new as he races to find Stevie and solve the murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Submarine (The Cold War Naval Thriller Series Book 3)*













*The shattering climax of the Cold War naval thriller series! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

The stage is set for the final conflict… but will humanity live to tell the tale?*

Posted to Washington as the Royal Navy’s representative, *Captain Pascoe Trevellion* debates strategy with the US president as threats of an all-out nuclear war escalate.

The outdated and under-powered submarine _Orcus _is despatched on a suicide mission into Soviet waters.

The _Orcus _is expendable – a pawn to draw the Soviet underwater battleship _Typhoon_ out of its lair and into the path of British hunter-killer submarine _Safari._

Deep below the polar ice, _Orcus_ hunts a ship eight times its size.

And if they meet, it can only end in a fight to the death…

*Can the crew of Orcus prevail against the odds? Will the threat of a nuclear war finally be eradicated?

Or is the final curtain about to fall?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Robert Ludlum's The Treadstone Resurrection*













*The first novel in an explosive new series inspired by Robert Ludlum's Bourne universe, The Treadstone Resurrection introduces an unforgettable hero and the shadowy world that forged him...*

_Treadstone made Jason Bourne an unstoppable force, but he's not the only one._

Operation Treadstone has nearly ruined Adam Hayes. The top-secret CIA Black Ops program trained him to be an all but invincible assassin, but it also cost him his family and any chance at a normal life. Which is why he was determined to get out. Working as a carpenter in rural Washington state, Adam thinks he has left Treadstone in the past, until he receives a mysterious email from a former colleague, and soon after is attacked by an unknown hit team at his job site.

Adam must regain the skills that Treadstone taught him--lightning reflexes and a cold conscience--in order to discover who the would-be killers are and why they have come after him now. Are his pursuers enemies from a long-ago mission? Rival intelligence agents? Or, perhaps, forces inside Treadstone? His search will unearth secrets in the highest levels of government and pull him back into the shadowy world he worked so hard to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A History of Histories*












Treating the practice of history not as an isolated pursuit but as an aspect of human society and an essential part of the culture of the West, John Burrow magnificently brings to life and explains the distinctive qualities found in the work of historians from the ancient Egyptians and Greeks to the present. With a light step and graceful narrative, he gathers together over 2,500 years of the moments and decisions that have helped create Western identity. This unique approach is an incredible lens with which to view the past. Standing alone in its ambition, scale and fascination, Burrow's history of history is certain to stand the test of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Korea: A Walk Through the Land of Miracles*













In the late 1980s, _New York Times_ bestselling author Simon Winchester set out on foot to discover the Republic of Korea - from its southern tip to the North Korean border - in order to set the record straight about this enigmatic and elusive land.

Fascinating for its vivid presentation of historical and geographic detail, Korea is that rare book that actually defines a nation and its people. Winchester's gift for capturing engaging characters in true, compelling stories provides us with a treasury of enchanting and informed insight on the culture, language, history, and politics of this little-known corner of Asia.

With a new introduction by the author, *Korea* is a beautiful journey through a mysterious country and a memorable addition to the many adventures of *Simon Winchester*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of the Scharnhorst (Warship Battles of World War Two)*













*An epic account of how the Royal Navy tracked down, cornered, and sank one of the most fearsome German warships of the Second World War.*

Ideal for readers of Craig L. Symonds, Max Hastings and Doug Stanton.

The _Scharnhorst_ was a state of the art capital ship of Nazi Germany’s navy. Launched in 1936 she had terrorized Allied shipping since the beginning of the war, famously destroying the aircraft destroyer HMS _Glorious_ in June 1940. Since then she had made numerous sorties into the Atlantic to raid British merchant fleets and had evaded destruction in the Channel Dash of 1942 in order to interrupt convoys to the Soviet Union.

The danger posed by the _Scharnhorst_ to the Arctic convoys was monumental. Admiral Sir Bruce Fraser, commander-in-chief of the Home Fleet, devised a plan to lure their enemy from its Norwegian base and pound it with shells from the battleship HMS _Duke of York_ and supporting cruisers and destroyers.

John Winton’s comprehensively researched book, drawing on British and German eyewitness accounts, uncovers how the threat of the _Scharnhorst_ was eventually brought to an end at the Battle of the North Cape in the freezing conditions of the Barents Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*World Made by Hand (The World Made by Hand Novels Book 1) *




  








*In this “richly imagined” dystopian vision, mankind must find a way to survive as modern civilization slowly comes apart (O, The Oprah Magazine).*

When Earth ran dry of oil, the age of the automobile came to an end; electricity flickered out. With deprivation came desperation—and desperation drove humanity backward to a state of existence few could have imagined.

In the tiny hamlet of Union Grove, New York, every day is a struggle. For Mayor Robert Earle, it is a battle to keep the citizens united. As the bonds of civilization are torn apart by war, famine, and violence, there are some who aim to carve out a new society: one in which might makes right—a world of tyranny, subjugation, and death. A world Earle must fight against . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How Not to Act Old: 185 Ways to Pass for Phat, Sick, Dope, Awesome, or at Least Not Totally Lame *




  








How to be cool when you're afraid you've forgotten how . . .

Sure, you can try to stay younger by exercising, coloring your hair, and wearing stylish clothes—but how do you respond when someone asks, "Do you Twitter?" _How Not to Act Old_ gives you simple ways to come back from over the hill and to act as young as you look.

Covering everything from old-people entertainment (cancel that dinner party!) to old-people communication (it's called a "voice mail," not a "message," and no one leaves or listens to them anyway), Pamela Redmond Satran decodes the behaviors, viewpoints, and cultural touchstones that separate you from the hip young person you wish you still were. This irreverent guide is essential for anyone who doesn't want to embarrass their kids—or themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Boleyn Inheritance: A Novel (The Plantagenet and Tudor Novels Book 5) *




  








*From “the queen of royal fiction” (USA TODAY) comes this New York Times bestseller featuring three very different women whose fates are each bound by a bloody curse: the legacy of the Boleyn family.*

After the death of his third wife, Jane Seymour, King Henry VIII of England decides to take a new wife, but this time, not for love. _The Boleyn Inheritance_ follows three women whose lives are forever changed because of the king’s decision, as they must balance precariously in an already shaky Tudor Court.

Anne of Cleves is to be married to Henry to form a political alliance, though the rocky relationship she has to the king does not bode well for her or for England.

Katherine Howard is the young, beautiful woman who captures Henry’s eye, even though he is set to marry Anne. Her spirit runs free and her passions run hot—though her affections may not be returned upon the King.

Jane Rochford was married to George Boleyn, and it was her testimony that sent her husband and infamous sister-in-law Anne to their deaths. Throughout the country, her name is known for malice, jealousy, and twisted lust.

_The Boleyn Inheritance_ is a novel drawn tight as a lute string about three women whose positions brought them wealth, admirations, and power, as well as deceit, betrayal, and terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under the Tuscan Sun: 20th-Anniversary Edition *




  








*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The beloved memoir of self-discovery set against the spectacular Tuscan countryside that inspired the major motion picture starring Diane Lane—now in a twentieth-anniversary edition featuring a new afterword

“This beautifully written memoir about taking chances, living in Italy, loving a house and, always, the pleasures of food, would make a perfect gift for a loved one. But it’s so delicious, read it first yourself.”—USA Today
For more Frances Mayes, including a tour of her now iconic Cortona home, Bramasole, watch PBS’s Dream of Italy: Tuscan Sun Special!*

More than twenty years ago, Frances Mayes—widely published poet, gourmet cook, and travel writer—introduced readers to a wondrous new world when she bought and restored an abandoned Tuscan villa called Bramasole. _Under the Tuscan Sun_ inspired generations to embark on their own journeys—whether that be flying to a foreign country in search of themselves, savoring one of the book’s dozens of delicious seasonal recipes, or simply being transported by Mayes’s signature evocative, sensory language. Now with a new afterword from Frances Mayes, the twentieth-anniversary edition of _Under the Tuscan Sun _revisits the book’s most popular characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dying For Danish (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 2)*




  








Murder can be bad for business….

When Lexy Baker lands a high paying catering job that allows her to buy some much needed kitchen equipment, she's excited that things are going so well … until she stumbles over the body of the bride-to-be.

Suddenly Lexy finds herself in a race against time to find the killer. Aided by four iPad toting amateur detective grandma's, her best friend and her little dog Sprinkles, Lexy finds the suspect list growing at every turn.

To make matters worse, the investigation is headed up by her hunky neighbor Detective Jack Perillo who she had been hot and heavy with - until he mysteriously stopped calling her several weeks earlier.

Add a handsome, rich bachelor who is also a suspect and seems to have designs on Lexy to the mix, and Lexy soon finds that things are not what they seem.

Will Lexy be able to catch the killer in time, or will she end up Dying for Danish?



> >Includes two recipes - one for homemade Danish from scratch and one for an easier version!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death at the Salon (A Daisy Thorne Mystery Book 2) *




  








*After hairdresser Daisy Thorne finds her missing scissors in a customer’s back, she becomes the prime suspect in a murder . . .*

When Ooh La La regular Mel Haverstock left the hair salon that morning, no one expected it would be her final parting. But when Daisy closes shop Saturday night, she finds her client dead as the mullet cut. Homicide is back in style in the quiet village of Edgemead in Surrey, England. But who would want to harm a hair on poor Mel’s head?

Suspicions higher than a beehive pile on Daisy when it’s revealed that she and Mel had tangled back in high school, and DNA evidence seems to color her guilty. Handsome DCI Paul McGuinness gives the hairstylist new accessories—a lovely pair of silver handcuffs. To clear her name, Daisy must highlight the real backstabber, or she’ll end up shaving heads in the prison barbershop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cat Who Smelled a Rat (Cat Who... Book 23) *




  








*Jim Qwilleran and his extraordinary Siamese cats Koko and Yum Yum have more than one fire to put out when a deadly arsonist sets Moose County ablaze in this mystery in the New York Times bestselling Cat Who series.*

The way Jim Qwilleran sees it, there’s nothing worse than being left high and dry. But that’s exactly where he’s been ever since a record-breaking drought hit Moose County. He’s bedraggled. Beleaguered. And, following a rash of fires at local historic mine sites, deeply bewildered. Some blame the blazes on bad weather conditions, but Qwill’s thinking arson. And when a mysterious explosion is followed by a blood-chilling murder, he starts seriously praying for snow—and answers. Good thing Koko can smell trouble a mile away...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cold Nowhere (Jonathan Stride Book 7) *




  








*A CHILLING PAGE-TURNING MYSTERY FROM NUMBER 1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR BRIAN FREEMAN

'An edge-of-the-seat thriller that begs to be read in one sitting' BookPage

'An outstanding mystery thriller' San Francisco Book Review

Jonathan Stride is back, and unravelling a decade of secrets will prove to be murder...*

Ten years ago, six-year-old Catalina Mateo hid under the porch of her family home while a knife butchered her mother and a bullet killed her father.

Now, a rough-sleeping orphan, Cat arrives at the house of Detective Jonathan Stride, pleading for protection. Covered in blood and drenched in the icy waters of Lake Superior, she claims to have narrowly escaped a cold-blooded killer.

Stride's raw instinct is to protect Cat, whose late parents' case - and his personal guilt associated with it - still sends a shiver down his spine. As a result, he takes the troubled teenager under his wing without as much as a second thought.

However, Stride's partner Maggie Bei is not convinced. She doubts the sincerity of this beautiful young streetwalker who has so easily won Stride's trust, and now sleeps in his house with a butcher's knife under her pillow.

As Stride continues to care for Cat, Maggie's suspicions solidify, and a single question occupies the void between them: should Stride be afraid for, or of, this terribly damaged girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ten Big Ones (Stephanie Plum, No. 10): A Stephanie Plum Novel *




  








anet Evanovich is the hottest author in America, and her Stephanie Plum novels have taken the nation by storm!

*#1 New York Times
#1 Wall Street Journal
#1 Los Angeles Times
#1 Entertainment Weekly
#1 Publishers Weekly*

She's accidentally destroyed a dozen cars. She's a target for every psycho and miscreant this side of the Jersey Turnpike. Her mother's convinced she'll end up dead . . . or worse, without a man. She's Stephanie Plum, and she kicks butt for a living (well, she thinks it sounds good to put it that way. . . .).

It begins as an innocent trip to the deli-mart, on a quest for nachos. But Stephanie Plum and her partner, Lula, are clearly in the wrong place at the wrong time. A robbery leads to an explosion, which leads to the destruction of yet another car. It would be just another day in the life of Stephanie Plum, except that she becomes the target of a gang---and of an even scarier, more dangerous force that comes to Trenton. With super bounty hunter Ranger acting more mysteriously than ever (and the tension with vice cop Joe Morelli getting hotter), she finds herself with a decision to make: how to protect herself and where to hide while on the hunt for a killer known as the Junkman. There's only one safe place, and it has Ranger's name all over it---if she can find it. And if the Junkman doesn't find her first. With Lula riding shotgun and Grandma Mazur on the loose, Stephanie Plum is racing against the clock in her most suspenseful novel yet. _Ten Big Ones_ is page-turning entertainment, and Janet Evanovich is the best there is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl with a Clock for a Heart: A Novel *




  








*The Girl with a Clock for a Heart is Peter Swanson’s electrifying tale of romantic noir, with shades of Hitchcock and reminiscent of the classic movie Body Heat. It is the story of a man swept into a vortex of irresistible passion and murder when an old love mysteriously reappears.*

On an ordinary Friday evening at his favorite Boston tavern, George Foss’s comfortable, predictable life is shattered when a beautiful woman sits down at the bar, a woman who vanished without a trace twenty years ago.

Liana Dector isn’t just an ex-girlfriend, the first love George couldn’t quite forget. She’s also a dangerous enigma and quite possibly a cold-blooded killer wanted by the police. Suddenly, she’s back—and she needs George’s help. Ruthless men believe she stole some money . . . and they will do whatever it takes to get it back.

George knows Liana is trouble. But he can’t say no—he never could—so he makes a choice that will plunge him into a terrifying whirlpool of lies, secrets, betrayal, and murder from which there is no sure escape.

Bold and masterful, full of malicious foreboding and subtle surprises, _The Girl with a Clock for a Heart_ is an addictive, nonstop thriller—an ever-tightening coil of suspense that grips you right up to its electrifying end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cutting Edge (Lincoln Rhyme Book 14) *




  








*Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs return to New York City to investigate a triple murder and confront a killer terrorizing couples at their happiest--and most vulnerable in this explosive New York Times bestseller.*

In the early hours of a quiet, weekend morning in Manhattan's Diamond District, a brutal triple murder shocks the city. Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs quickly take the case. Curiously, the killer has left behind a half-million dollars' worth of gems at the murder scene, a jewelry store on 47th street. As more crimes follow, it becomes clear that the killer's target is not gems, but engaged couples themselves.
The Promisor vows to take the lives of men and women during their most precious moments--midway through the purchase of an engagement ring, after a meeting with a wedding planner, trying on the perfect gown for a day that will never come. The Promisor arrives silently, armed with knife or gun, and a time of bliss is transformed, in an instant, to one of horror.
Soon the Promiser makes a dangerous mistake: leaving behind an innocent witness, Vimal Lahori, a talented young diamond cutter, who can help Rhyme and Sachs blow the lid off the case. They must track down Vimal before the killer can correct his fatal error. Then disaster strikes, threatening to tear apart the very fabric of the city--and providing the perfect cover for the killer to slip through the cracks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cutting Season: A Novel *




  








From Attica Locke, a writer and producer of FOX’s _Empire:_

“_The Cutting Season_ is a rare murder mystery with heft, a historical novel that thrills, a page-turner that makes you think. Attica Locke is a dazzling writer with a conscience.”—Dolen Perkins-Valdez, _New York Times _bestselling author of _Wench_

After her breathtaking debut novel, _Black Water Rising_, won acclaim from major publications and respected crime fiction masters like James Ellroy and George Pelecanos, Locke returns with _The Cutting Season_, a second novel easily as gripping and powerful as her first—a heart-pounding thriller that interweaves two murder mysteries, one on Belle Vie, a historic landmark in the middle of Lousiana’s Sugar Cane country, and one involving a slave gone missing more than one hundred years earlier. _Black Water Rising_ was nominated for a _Los Angeles Times _Book Prize, an Edgar® Award, and an NAACP Image Award, and was short-listed for the Orange Prize in the U.K.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hemingway Found: A Ryan Bodean Action Thiller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








*Did Ernest Hemingway’s lost manuscripts contain deadly secrets?
Details of a murderous cult with only one ambition?
A secret society out to achieve ultimate power?*

Ryan R.B. Bodean and Megan Simons are back. However,* The Congregation For The Light* is out for revenge.

While on a relaxing train ride through Europe, Ryan and his business partner Megan encounter a man who claims he knows what happened to Ernest Hemingway’s infamous lost manuscripts.

To solve the mystery of these century-old documents, and uncover the mind-blowing revelations they conceal, R.B. and Megan must escape a powerful secret society hell-bent on covering those secrets up — an enigmatic cult willing to buy elections, destroy their enemies, and *kill anyone who impedes their claim for ultimate power.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Havana Fury: A Ryan Bodean Action Thriller (The Ryan Bodean Action Thriller Series Book 1)*




  








A mysterious ship wreck.
A man desperate to find it.
A group determined to kill him if he does.

Ryan 'R.B.' Bodean sets out to find his fortune at the bottom of the ocean. The problem is, good fortune has never shone in R.B.’s direction!

Enter Megan Simons. She's got a lead on a mysterious wreck in the Gulf of Mexico that just might be something more valuable to them both than gold.
However, a notorious criminal organisation a hundred miles south of Key West have other plans — namely, the kind of plans that would send the would-be treasure hunters on a deadly date to Davey Jones locker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Strongmen: Mussolini to the Present*




  








*What modern authoritarian leaders have in common (and how they can be stopped).*


Ruth Ben-Ghiat is the expert on the "strongman" playbook employed by authoritarian demagogues from Mussolini to Putin—enabling her to predict with uncanny accuracy the recent experience in America. In _Strongmen_, she lays bare the blueprint these leaders have followed over the past 100 years, and empowers us to recognize, resist, and prevent their disastrous rule in the future.

For ours is the age of authoritarian rulers: self-proclaimed saviors of the nation who evade accountability while robbing their people of truth, treasure, and the protections of democracy. They promise law and order, then legitimize lawbreaking by financial, sexual, and other predators.

They use masculinity as a symbol of strength and a political weapon. Taking what you want, and getting away with it, becomes proof of male authority. They use propaganda, corruption, and violence to stay in power.

Vladimir Putin and Mobutu Sese Seko’s kleptocracies, Augusto Pinochet’s torture sites, Benito Mussolini and Muammar Gaddafi’s systems of sexual exploitation, and Silvio Berlusconi and Donald Trump’s relentless misinformation: all show how authoritarian rule, far from ensuring stability, is marked by destructive chaos.

No other type of leader is so transparent about prioritizing self-interest over the public good. As one country after another has discovered, the strongman is at his worst when true guidance is most needed by his country.

Recounting the acts of solidarity and dignity that have undone strongmen over the past 100 years, Ben-Ghiat makes vividly clear that only by seeing the strongman for what he is—and by valuing one another as he is unable to do—can we stop him, now and in the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dambusters: The Forging of a Legend: 617 Squadron in World War II *




  







617 Squadron of 5 Group RAF Bomber Command was without doubt the most famous RAF Squadron in World War II. It was formed to carry out the precision low-level attack on the Mohne, Eder and Sorpe Dams, using Barnes Wallaces newly developed rotating mine, now commonly referred to as The Bouncing Bomb. The raid was a tremendous success, although at great cost to the squadron, and proved to be a great moral booster for the war-weary British public. Guy Gibson VC was tasked with organizing the formation and training of the new squadron and the Dambusters have been national heroes ever since. Although several books have previously been written on this epic adventure, this is a new look at their first raid and then the long and envious history of 617 until the end of the war. This new version of the Dams raid within the book, pays particular attention to timings, as it is easy to overlook the fact, that this was a complex three-phase operation, spanning 8 hours and 47 minutes, with action occurring simultaneously at widely dispersed locations. It also attempts to settle finally the circumstances of the losses, by examining the testimony of eyewitnesses on both sides, and presenting arguments to help readers decide for themselves what actually happened where previous accounts are contradictory or at variance. In the later war years 617 suffered greatly during an attack on the Dortmund-Ems Canal but recovered and their list of priority special targets then included the German missile research plant at Peenemunde, Hamburg, the U boat pens at La Pallice and the sinking of the battleship Tirpitz. The legendary Leonard Cheshire VC led the Squadron for much of that period. This newly researched account of 617s wartime record contains many first-hand accounts from squadron members and also German and Dutch witnesses who were present at some of the most spectacular raids and have explained many of the mysterious losses of the Squadrons aircraft.Lengthy appendices contain a Roll of Honour, Commanders, Airfields and aircraft, Operational statistics and Aircraft Histories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*SpaceMan: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (The SpaceMan Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*"This is a revolutionary post-apocalyptic book."*
--Steven Konkoly, Best selling author of _The Jakarta Pandemic_ and _Fractured State_

Clayton Shepard is 249 miles above Earth when the lights go out.

He has no communication, limited power, and an unbreakable will to survive.

His one goal: find his way BACK to his family.

Shepard is an astronaut on his first mission to the International Space Station.

When a violent blast of solar magnetic radiation leaves him stranded in orbit, he’s forced to use his wit and guile to find a way home.

He has no idea what he’ll find when he gets there.

SPACEMAN is a post-apocalyptic/dystopian tale that tells the survival story of a man and the family he left behind. It’s written with the help of former astronauts, NASA team members, and well-respected astrophysicists that give SPACEMAN a unique sense of detail and desperation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I'd Like to Apologize to Every Teacher I Ever Had: My Year as a Rookie Teacher at Northeast High *




  








_I’d Like to Apologize to Every Teacher I Ever Had _is television, screen and stage star Tony Danza’s absorbing account of a year spent teaching tenth-grade English at Northeast High -- Philadelphia’s largest high school with 3600 students. 

Entering Northeast’s crowded halls in September of 2009, Tony found his way to a classroom filled with twenty-six students who were determined not to cut him any slack. They cared nothing about “Mr. Danza’s” showbiz credentials, and they immediately put him on the hot seat. 

Featuring indelible portraits of students and teachers alike, _I’d Like to Apologize to Every Teacher I Ever Had _reveals just how hard it is to keep today’s technologically savvy – and often alienated -- students engaged, how impressively_ committed_ most teachers are, and the outsized role counseling plays in a teacher’s day, given the psychological burdens many students carry. The book also makes vivid how a modern high school works, showing Tony in a myriad of roles – from lecturing on _To Kill a Mockingbird_ to “coaching” the football team to organizing a talent show to leading far-flung field trips to hosting teacher gripe sessions.

A surprisingly poignant account, _I’d Like to Apologize to Every Teacher _I Ever Had is sometimes laugh-out-loud funny but is mostly filled with hard-won wisdom and feel-good tears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Essential 55: An Award-Winning Educator's Rules for Discovering the Successful Student in Every Child *




  








When Ron Clark walked into his fifth-grade class in rural North Carolina, he was confronted with a tremendous challenge. The children had little interest in learning, and were sorely lacking in guidance. How would he transform a group of apathetic kids into disciplined, thoughtful, and curious students? He quickly realized that they needed to learn some basic rules.

Clark compiled a list of 55 lessons, and soon, his fifth-grade students--who once struggled to read at the third-grade level--were reading at the sixth-grade level . . . and loving it. What's more, they were gaining something crucial-self-respect. Those 55 lessons evolved into what Clark calls The Essential 55 -- guidelines for living and interacting with others.

_The Essential 55_ will prepare parents and educators to teach students the rules for life -- everything from knowing how to say thank you, to acing an interview.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder on a Girls' Night Out: A Southern Sisters Mystery (Southern Sisters Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A Different Kind of Sister Act*


_Patricia Anne -- "Mouse" -- is respectful, respectable, and demure, a perfect example of genteel Southern womanhood. Mary Alice -- "Sister" -- is big, brassy, flamboyant, and bold. Together they have a knack for finding themselves in the center of some of Birmingham's most unfortunate unpleasantness._

Country Western is red hot these days, so overimpulsive Mary Alice thinks it makes perfect sense to buy the Skoot 'n' Boot bar -- since that's where the many-times-divorced "Sister" and her boyfriend du jour like to hang out anyway. Sensible retired schoolteacher Patricia Anne is inclined to disagree -- especially when they find a strangled and stabbed dead body dangling in the pub's wishing well. The sheriff has some questions for Mouse and her sister Sister, who were the last people, besides the murderer, of course, to see the ill-fated victim alive. And they had better come up with some answers soon -- because a killer with unfinished business has begun sending them some mighty threatening messages...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight: A Novel *




  








*New York Times bestseller: A novel of a messy mob war in Brooklyn that “makes you laugh out loud” (Chicago Sun-Times).*

Kid Sally Palumbo has been a loyal servant to the Brooklyn Mafia for years. His specialty is murder, and he is so skilled at it that he has gotten the attention of Mafia boss Papa Baccala. But unfortunately for Kid Sally, murder pays poorly. He wants to make real dough, to get respect, and to be able to tell his colleagues where to sit when they eat dinner. In short, he wants to be boss. The job would be his for the taking—if only Kid Sally weren’t a Grade A moron. To keep Sally from stirring up trouble, Baccala tosses him an easy assignment: Organize a bicycle race through Brooklyn, and keep the profits. Kid Sally bungles it, setting off a turf war that quickly engulfs the borough. The dimwitted mobsters are masters in the art of murder, and they are about to put on a show.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Eleven on Top (Stephanie Plum Book 11) *




  








#1 _New York Times_

#1 _Wall Street Journal_

#1 _Los Angeles Times_

#1 _Entertainment Weekly_

#1 _Publishers Weekly_

Stephanie Plum is thinking her career as a fugitive apprehension agent has run its course. She's been shot at, spat at, cussed at, fire-bombed, mooned, and attacked by dogs. Time for a change, Stephanie thinks. Time to find the kind of job her mother can tell her friends about without making the sign of the cross.

So Stephanie Plum quits. Resigns. No looking back. No changing her mind. She wants something safe and normal. As it turns out, jobs that are safe and normal for most people aren't necessarily safe and normal for Stephanie Plum. Trouble follows her, and the kind of trouble she had at the bail bonds office can't compare to the kind of trouble she finds herself facing now. Her past has come back to haunt her. She's stalked by a maniac returned from the grave for the sole purpose of putting her into a burial plot of her own. He's killed before, and he'll kill again if given the chance. Caught between staying far away from the bounty hunter business and staying alive, Stephanie reexamines her life and the possibility that being a bounty hunter is the solution rather than the problem. After disturbingly brief careers at the button factory, Kan Klean Dry Cleaners, and Cluck-in-a-Bucket, Stephanie takes an office position in security, working for Ranger, the sexiest, baddest bounty hunter and businessman on two continents. It might not be the job she'll keep for the rest of her life, but for now it gives her the technical access she needs to find her stalker. Tempers and temperatures rise as competition ratchets up between the two men in her life---her on-again, off-again boyfriend, tough Trenton cop Joe Morelli, and her bad-ass boss, Ranger. Can Stephanie Plum take the heat? Can you?

Between the adventure and the adversity there's attitude, and Stephanie Plum's got plenty in her newest misadventure from Janet Evanovich, _Eleven on Top_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Bone to Pick: An Aurora Teagarden Mystery *




  








*Author of the books that inspired True Blood on HBO and Midnight Texas on NBC*

After attending three weddings in less than a year, including her ex-boyfriend’s, Aurora Teagarden feels stuck in a rut. Then Jane Engle, an elderly member of the recently disbanded Real Murders club, dies and unexpectedly leaves her house and considerable estate to Roe But Roe soon realizes that her inheritance includes a tangled mystery in need of unravelling.

Her new home comes with a surprise: a human skull concealed inside a window seat. Was Jane a killer? Hoping to put her fears to rest, Roe hides the skull and secretly begins investigating the most likely suspects, her new neighbors. Sleuthing is easier said than done while dodging questions from both her new love interest and her discerning police detective ex. But there’s an unsolved murder, and Roe’s determined to identify both the victim and the murderer before it happens again.

With a plucky, charming main character, the clever second installment of the Aurora Teagarden mystery series from #1 _New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris is a delightful mystery that will keep readers guessing to the end. Real Murders, A Bone to Pick, Three Bedrooms, One Corpse and the rest of the Aurora Teagarden mysteries have been adapted into film for Hallmark Movies & Mysteries._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Risk of Infidelity Index (The Vincent Calvino Novels Book 9)*




  








*An expat detective navigates through seamy, steamy Bangkok in this novel in the international bestselling and Shamus Award–winning series.*

When PI Vincent Calvino’s surveillance of a drug piracy ring ends in definitive video evidence, it looks like the fortunes of the American expatriate and disbarred lawyer are about to turn. But when Calvino’s client dies of a heart attack, and he finds the body of a murdered massage girl downstairs, the Thai authorities get suspicious of the _farang_ who was in the wrong place at the wrong time . . . twice.

To make matters worse, with the dead man unlikely to pay, Calvino is forced to take on a job he doesn’t want, trailing the spouses of three expat housewives who have been rattled by “The Risk of Infidelity Index,” a handbook that ranks Bangkok as the city where men are most likely to stray. Unfortunately for Calvino, jealous wives tend to be unhappy, regardless of the results, and drug pirates aren’t the type to play nice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dead Cold Series: Books 9-12 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 3) *




  








_BOOKS 9-12 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES_


*Books Included:*


*Fire From Heaven (Book 9)*
*To Kill Upon A Kiss (Book 10)*
*Murder Most Scottish (Book 11)*
*The Butcher of Whitechapel (Book 12)*
It wasn’t just the twenty years since Danny Brown’s death that made it the hardest case of their careers: it was that the manner of his death was, quite simply, impossible. His body was reduced to ash from his neck to his ankles, in the middle of Soundview Park. His unburned feet were still in his flip-flops. His unburned head was just eighteen inches away, where it had apparently rolled; and his genitals too were unburned. To make matters worse, though it had rained the night before, there were no footprints to be found - anywhere.

Detective Stone keeps an open mind, but his partner, Detective Dehan, is convinced there is a logical, terrestrial explanation for the gruesome murder. The X-Files, after all, exist only in fiction, don’t they? Then they start to hear about the lights in the sky that night, and the threatening visits the FBI paid to the witnesses that saw them – and Detective Dehan starts to wonder: how was Danny Brown killed – and above all, by whom…?

This is a cold case Dehan and Stone might never solve…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*House 23: A Thriller *




  








*A psychological thriller that pits a community against a man, and that man against himself.*

Joseph Lee lost his wife, the love of his life. She was slain in their home, right under his nose. As if the grief weren’t enough, Lee was also blamed for her murder. At the end of the day, the detectives didn’t have any proof that Lee was the murderer, but that didn’t stop the community from shunning him or his friends and family from cutting him out of their lives. They didn’t need proof, they said.

Left to stew in his own self-loathing, a miserable existence of solitude and narcotics, Lee is alone with his regrets and his remorse. But his life is about to change—there is hope yet for this hopeless man. A beautiful woman who looks uncannily like his deceased wife moves into the vacant house across the road, sparking something in Joseph Lee that he thought was long dead.

But after the light at the end of the tunnel, there is even more darkness for Lee. This beautiful lookalike, and the house she now calls home, are hiding terrible secrets that will unravel everything Lee thought he knew about himself, his neighbors, and his deceased wife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl in the Glass Box: A Jack Swyteck Novel *




  








Miami attorney Jack Swyteck lands in the heart of the contentious immigration debate when he takes on the heart-wrenching case of an undocumented immigrant who fled to America to protect her daughter and save herself, in this timely and pulse-pounding thriller that explores the stories behind the headlines from _New York Times_ bestselling author James Grippando, winner of the Harper Lee Prize for Legal Fiction.

Julia Rodriguez and her teenage daughter Beatriz escaped bloodthirsty gangs, random violence and, Julia's abusive husband back in El Salvador. Arriving in Miami, mother and daughter struggled to carve their own piece of the American dream. While life in the States is hard, it is safer, until Julia's rejects her boss's unwanted sexual advances. Suddenly—thanks to an "anonymous" tip to U. S. immigration authorities—she is arrested, locked in detention with criminals, and slated for deportation. Jack's only viable legal move to save her is asylum—a long shot that’s become nearly impossible in today’s charged political climate.

When Julia and Beatriz made the perilous trek north to freedom, they thought they’d left the danger behind them. But now, even Miami isn’t safe. A ruthless enemy may have tracked them to south Florida and is biding time, patiently waiting to strike.

In a case where the stakes have never been higher, Jack Sywteck may not be able to save his client—even if he wins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rogue Asset (Alex Reeve) *




  








*EVERY OPERATIVE KNOWS THE RULES.
The mission comes first. You are a deniable asset. Betrayal is punished by death.

'A writer of almost cinematic talent' *_DAILY EXPRESS_

*Alex Reeve was Operative 66*. A former special-ops soldier and one of the UK's most lethal weapons, he was a member of SC9 - an elite covert unit with a remit to assassinate the country's most dangerous enemies.

Falsely accused of treason, Reeve was condemned to live in the shadows as the merciless killers he once trained alongside were ordered to terminate the 'rogue asset'.

But tricked into revealing himself, Reeve is dragged into a deadly international conspiracy involving the British state, shadowy Russian agents... and his own father, a violent murderer newly released from prison.

But if there's one man who can survive... it is Operative 66.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Black Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 9)*




  








*Jack Reacher is no Serial Killer. Why is he being framed?*

“Make some coffee. You’ll read all night.” Lee Child, #1 New York Times and World-Wide Bestselling Author of Jack Reacher Thrillers including The Midnight Line and Past Tense

A serial killer returns after years of inactivity in this gripping new thriller.

The green paint bathtub killer had Reacher Running Blind back in the day.

The New York FBI team says Reacher was the serial killer then and is still the serial killer.

But FBI Agents Kim Otto and Carlos Gaspar believe a copycat may be on the loose....

Five powerful players are determined to win at all costs. The sixth only wants to stay alive.

Not all will win. None plan to fail.

But when Reacher is judge, jury, and executioner, Otto knows collateral damage is inevitable.

Authorized and recommended by the creator of the Jack Reacher thrillers, including *The Midnight Line* and *Past Tense*, Lee Child Gives Diane Capri Two Thumbs Up!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ordinary Injustice: How America Holds Court *




  








*"A groundbreaking book . . . revealing the systemic, everyday problems in our courts that must be addressed if justice is truly to be served."—Doris Kearns Goodwin*

Attorney and journalist Amy Bach spent eight years investigating the widespread courtroom failures that each day upend lives across America. What she found was an assembly-line approach to justice: a system that rewards mediocre advocacy, bypasses due process, and shortchanges both defendants and victims to keep the court calendar moving.

Here is the public defender who pleads most of his clients guilty with scant knowledge about their circumstances; the judge who sets outrageous bail for negligible crimes; the prosecutor who habitually declines to pursue significant cases; the court that works together to achieve a wrongful conviction. Going beyond the usual explanations of bad apples and meager funding, _Ordinary Injustice_ reveals a clubby legal culture of compromise, and shows the tragic consequences that result when communities mistake the rules that lawyers play by for the rule of law. It is time, Bach argues, to institute a new method of checks and balances that will make injustice visible—the first and necessary step to reform.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Mind For Numbers: How to Excel at Math and Science (Even If You Flunked Algebra)*




  








*The companion book to COURSERA®'s wildly popular massive open online course "Learning How to Learn"*

Whether you are a student struggling to fulfill a math or science requirement, or you are embarking on a career change that requires a new skill set, _A Mind for Numbers_ offers the tools you need to get a better grasp of that intimidating material. Engineering professor Barbara Oakley knows firsthand how it feels to struggle with math. She flunked her way through high school math and science courses, before enlisting in the army immediately after graduation. When she saw how her lack of mathematical and technical savvy severely limited her options—both to rise in the military and to explore other careers—she returned to school with a newfound determination to re-tool her brain to master the very subjects that had given her so much trouble throughout her entire life.

In _A Mind for Numbers_, Dr. Oakley lets us in on the secrets to learning effectively—secrets that even dedicated and successful students wish they’d known earlier. Contrary to popular belief, math requires creative, as well as analytical, thinking. Most people think that there’s only one way to do a problem, when in actuality, there are often a number of different solutions—you just need the creativity to see them. For example, there are more than three hundred different known proofs of the Pythagorean Theorem. In short, studying a problem in a laser-focused way until you reach a solution is not an effective way to learn. Rather, it involves taking the time to step away from a problem and allow the more relaxed and creative part of the brain to take over. The learning strategies in this book apply not only to math and science, but to any subject in which we struggle. We all have what it takes to excel in areas that don't seem to come naturally to us at first, and learning them does not have to be as painful as we might think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*God's Battalions: The Case for the Crusades *




  







In _God’s Battalions_, distinguished scholar Rodney Stark puts forth a controversial argument that the Crusades were a justified war waged against Muslim terror and aggression. Stark, the author of _The Rise of Christianity,_ reviews the history of the seven major crusades from 1095-1291 in this fascinating work of religious revisionist history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost Tudor Princess: The Life of Lady Margaret Douglas *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE INDEPENDENT • From bestselling author and acclaimed historian Alison Weir comes the first biography of Margaret Douglas, the beautiful, cunning niece of Henry VIII of England who used her sharp intelligence and covert power to influence the succession after the death of Elizabeth I.*

Royal Tudor blood ran in her veins. Her mother was a queen, her father an earl, and she herself was the granddaughter, niece, cousin, and grandmother of monarchs. Lady Margaret Douglas, Countess of Lennox, was an important figure in Tudor England, yet today, while her contemporaries—Anne Boleyn, Mary, Queen of Scots, Elizabeth I—have achieved celebrity status, she is largely forgotten.

Margaret’s life was steeped in intrigue, drama, and tragedy—from her auspicious birth in 1530 to her parents’ bitter divorce, from her ill-fated love affairs to her appointment as lady-in-waiting for four of Henry’s six wives. In an age when women were expected to stay out of the political arena, alluring and tempestuous Margaret helped orchestrate one of the most notorious marriages of the sixteenth century: that of her son Lord Darnley to Mary, Queen of Scots. Margaret defiantly warred with two queens—Mary, and Elizabeth of England—and was instrumental in securing the Stuart ascension to the throne of England for her grandson, James VI.

The life of Margaret Douglas spans five reigns and provides many missing links between the Tudor and Stuart dynasties. Drawing on decades of research and myriad original sources—including many of Margaret’s surviving letters—Alison Weir brings this captivating character out of the shadows and presents a strong, capable woman who operated effectively and fearlessly at the very highest levels of power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Return of a King: The Battle for Afghanistan, 1839-42 *




  








From William Dalrymple—award-winning historian, journalist and travel writer—a masterly retelling of what was perhaps the West’s greatest imperial disaster in the East, and an important parable of neocolonial ambition, folly and hubris that has striking relevance to our own time.

With access to newly discovered primary sources from archives in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Russia and India—including a series of previously untranslated Afghan epic poems and biographies—the author gives us the most immediate and comprehensive account yet of the spectacular first battle for Afghanistan: the British invasion of the remote kingdom in 1839. Led by lancers in scarlet cloaks and plumed helmets, and facing little resistance, nearly 20,000 British and East India Company troops poured through the mountain passes from India into Afghanistan in order to reestablish Shah Shuja ul-Mulk on the throne, and as their puppet. But after little more than two years, the Afghans rose in answer to the call for jihad and the country exploded into rebellion. This First Anglo-Afghan War ended with an entire army of what was then the most powerful military nation in the world ambushed and destroyed in snowbound mountain passes by simply equipped Afghan tribesmen. Only one British man made it through.

But Dalrymple takes us beyond the bare outline of this infamous battle, and with penetrating, balanced insight illuminates the uncanny similarities between the West’s first disastrous entanglement with Afghanistan and the situation today. He delineates the straightforward facts: Shah Shuja and President Hamid Karzai share the same tribal heritage; the Shah’s principal opponents were the Ghilzai tribe, who today make up the bulk of the Taliban’s foot soldiers; the same cities garrisoned by the British are today garrisoned by foreign troops, attacked from the same rings of hills and high passes from which the British faced attack. Dalryrmple also makes clear the byzantine complexity of Afghanistan’s age-old tribal rivalries, the stranglehold they have on the politics of the nation and the ways in which they ensnared both the British in the nineteenth century and NATO forces in the twenty-first.

Informed by the author’s decades-long firsthand knowledge of Afghanistan, and superbly shaped by his hallmark gifts as a narrative historian and his singular eye for the evocation of place and culture, _The Return of a King_ is both the definitive analysis of the First Anglo-Afghan War and a work of stunning topicality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hitler's Atlantic Wall: Pas de Calais (Battleground Normandy) *




  







This well-illustrated book describes the massive effort that the occupying Nazi forces put into the construction of the Eastern section of the Atlantic Wall. While the D-Day invasion was unaffected by the fortifications in this area, they still posed a significant threat. This came from the mighty gun batteries (such as Batteries Todt and Lindemann) that threatened Channel shipping and the South Coast of England, and, while isolated from the main Allied advance, the Festung ports of Calais, Boulogne and Dunkirk were denied to Allied use. This was of major strategic significance as the lines of supply were becoming ever longer and more vulnerable.Using rare archive material, this book takes the reader on a fascinating journey along the coast that Hitler was wrongly convinced would be the site of the Allied landings. Hitlers Atlantic Wall Pas de Calais tells the history of how and why the giant batteries were built, the origins of their weaponry and the ingenious engineering and military operations that defeated them finally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Secret Agent: The true story of the Special Operations Executive (David Stafford World War II History) *




  








*In June 1940 Britain was driven from the continent by Hitler’s conquering armies. As the British stared invasion in the face, a group of unconventional warriors planned a new form of warfare and the Special Operations Executive was born…*

With a brief from Winston Churchill ‘to set Europe ablaze’, this top-secret agency was given the dangerous task of co-ordinating subversion and sabotage against the enemy by all means necessary - using disguise, deception, bribery, explosives, guerrilla warfare and even assassination.

Drawn from the extensive and in-depth interviews conducted for the groundbreaking BBC series, this book tells the story of the brave men and women who risked their lives to fight this secret war and reveals the covert world of SOE: how the operatives were recruited; the daring operations they carried out; the radio and coding systems that kept them in touch with London; and the gadgets designed to help them carry out their missions behind enemy lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Doctors From Hell: The Horrific Account of Nazi Experiments on Humans *




  








*A court reporter for the Nuremberg war crimes trial of Nazi doctors reveals the shocking truth of their torture and murder in this monumental memoir.*

Vivien Spitz reported on the Nuremberg trials for the U.S. War Department from 1946 to 1948. In _Doctors from Hell_, she vividly describes her experiences both in and out of the courtroom. A chilling story of human depravity and ultimate justice, this important memoir includes trial transcripts as well as photographs used as evidence.

The author describes the experience of being in bombed-out, dangerous, post-war Nuremberg. She recounts dramatic courtroom testimony and the reactions of the defendants to the proceedings. Witnesses tell of experiments in which they were deprived of oxygen; frozen; injected with malaria, typhus, and jaundice; subjected to the amputation of healthy limbs; forced to drink seawater for weeks at a time; and other horrors.

Doctors from Hell is a significant addition to the literature on World War II and the Holocaust, medical ethics, human rights, and the barbaric depths to which human beings can descend.

*“In this personal account of her service in the Nuremberg War Crimes Trials, Vivien Spitz continues to contribute to the cause of human rights.” —President James Carter*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Playing Soldier *




  








*Winner of the 2021 IndieReader Discovery Award for Memoir
Finalist in the 2021 National Indie Excellence Awards for New Nonfiction
Finalist in the 2021 Book Excellence Awards for Memoir
Finalist in the 2021 Wishing Shelf Book Awards for Best Cover Design
Finalist in the 2021 Independent Authors Network Book Awards for Autobiography/Biography
Honorable Mention Award in the 2021 Readers' Favorite Book Awards for Nonfiction/Military*

As an only child isolated within a troubled family, F. Scott Service found solace in fantasy and imagination, until a fateful day led to the discovery of his father's Korean War field jacket hidden in a closet. What began as innocent emulation and approval, eventually spiraled into the calamitous loss of everything he had built as an adult. Faced with a grievous divorce, post-traumatic stress, homelessness, substance abuse, and the failure of everything he had willed himself to believe was truth, one night communing with a loaded pistol became the mechanism for self-clarity. From that darkest time, only elemental deconstruction and reconstruction of identity would allow him to forge a reclamation with his true, original self.

Visceral, with breathtaking candor, _Playing Soldier_ powerfully captures the unlearning of expectation, the celebration of individuality, and the nourishing of self-acceptance once buried by cultural stamps of approval and societal convention. Braided with humor, courage, fear, despair, and hope, his unflinching, evocative story of passage into adulthood, the Iraq War, and beyond, speaks to anyone who has confronted adversity from without and grappled for their dreams from within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shattered Moon: A Space Opera Adventure (Fractured Space Series Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*The saga of Cal Harper and the crew of the Star Splinter continues...

Author's note - This version of Shattered Moon has the novella Callacean merged into it to make it an even longer, more epic adventure!*

How hard can hunting pirates be? Surely just a case of following the path of destruction...

Turns out, it’s very hard. After eight months of searching, Cal and his crew still haven't come close to finding Kaia. Taken by pirates during the rescue of Federation survivors, her fate remains uncertain. But so too is the fate of humanity itself…

Following their devastating invasion, the Insidions have remained eerily silent, sinking into the shadows to let the poison spread throughout colonized space. Now riding on that building chaos, the pirates are proving increasingly organized. So much so that Cal fears a leader may have arisen—one powerful enough to unite the disparate clans.

But Cal isn’t about to give up his search, not by a long shot, and his crew are sticking with him every step of the way.

Trouble, however, is brewing in ways few could have predicted, and fortunately or not, Cal and his friends have a talent for finding the worst of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rear Admiral Henry Gallant (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 8 ) *




  








*The enemy aliens sued for peace . . . but they lied!*

To Humanity’s shock and horror, the Titans launched a surprise attack on the Solar System. They devastated the United Planets Home Fleet.

Henry Gallant’s Task Force 34 is all that stands between the aliens and Earth.

At home, Alaina wanted to start a family. Forcing Gallant to assess if he was a Natural 'superman' or a disappointment to one and all.

For fans of Horatio Hornblower.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Matchmaking Can Be Murder (An Amish Matchmaker Mystery Book 1)*




  








*Matchmaking can be murder . . . *

When widowed Millie Fisher moves back to her childhood home of Harvest, Ohio, she notices one thing right away—the young Amish are bungling their courtships and marrying the wrong people! A quiltmaker by trade, Millie has nevertheless stitched together a few lives in her time, with truly romantic results. Her first mission? Her own niece, widowed gardener Edith Hochstetler, recently engaged to rude, greedy Zeke Miller. Anyone can see he’s not right for such a gentle young woman—except Edith herself.

Pleased when she convinces the bride-to-be to leave her betrothed before the wedding, Millie is later panicked to find Zeke in Edith’s greenhouse—as dead as a tulip in the middle of winter. To keep her niece out of prison—and to protect her own reputation—Millie will have to piece together a patchwork of clues to find a killer, before she becomes the next name on his list . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Free Fall in Crimson: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








"McGee has become part of our national fabric."

SEATTLE POST INTELLIGENCER

This time out, McGee came close to losing his status as a living legend when he agreed to track down the killers who brutally murdered an ailing millionaire. For starters, he renewed an unfinished adventure with a famous--and oversexed--Hollywood actress, who led him into a very nasty nest of murderers involving a motorcycle gang, pornographic movies, and mad balloonists. And Mcgee relearned the old lesson--that only when he came close to the edge of death was he completely alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pot Thief Mysteries Volume One: The Pot Thief Who Studied Pythagoras, The Pot Thief Who Studied Ptolemy, and The Pot Thief Who Studied Einstein*




  








*An Albuquerque pottery dealer looking for artifacts finds murder and intrigue in this “smartly funny” series (Anne Hillerman, author of Spider Woman’s Daughter).*

A dealer in ancient Native American pottery, Hubert Schuze has spent years searching the public lands of New Mexico for artwork that would otherwise remain buried. According to the US government, he’s a thief, but Hubie knows the real crime would be to allow age-old traditions to die. He honors prehistoric craftspeople by resurrecting their handiwork, and nothing—not even foul play—will stop him in these three installments of the Lefty Award–winning mystery series.

_The Pot Thief Who Studied Pythagoras_: Hubie accepts a $25,000 offer to lift a rare pot from a local museum but changes his mind when he discovers how tightly the exhibit is being guarded. When the pot goes missing anyway, Hubie’s sent on the hunt for the real thief—and on the run from a killer.

_The Pot Thief Who Studied Ptolemy:_ Hubie goes on a mission to recover stolen relics from a high-rise apartment building. Unfortunately, his perfect plan falls apart when he’s arrested for murder. That’s what happens when you get caught with blood on your hands and a dead body in the room. Now, Hubie must stay one step ahead of the law as he pursues a beautiful mystery woman in this fast-paced thriller that “hook the reader from the get-go” (_Albuquerque Journal_).

_The Pot Thief Who Studied Einstein_: After Hubie appraises a collection of Anasazi pots for an eccentric, reclusive collector, his $2,500 payment disappears. He suspects the man ripped him off, but soon stumbles into a bigger crime when the collector is murdered. Determined not to end up in handcuffs, Hubie sets out to solve the mystery—and finds himself pulled deeper and deeper into the dead man’s shadowy, dangerous life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Detective & the Pipe Girl: A Mystery (A John Darvelle Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Finalist for the 2015 Nero Wolfe Award

Finalist for the 2015 Shamus Award

With a style as distinct as crime masters such as Elmore Leonard, Carl Hiassen, and Harlan Coben, Michael Craven delivers a richly atmospheric, humorous, fast-paced mystery that introduces unforgettable private eye John Darvelle and brilliantly captures the seductive mood and magnetism of Los Angeles.*

Private Detective John Darvelle is a man of specific tastes—simple design, smart women, cheap American beer. He’s a man of specific opinions—drive a car nobody can remember, avoid brunch at all costs, and don’t live in Brentwood. And he adheres to his own professional code—an indelible blend of commitment, loyalty, and experience. He also plays a lot of ping-pong.

Arthur Vonz is one of Tinseltown’s most powerful men, a filmmaker among the ranks of Spielberg, Coppola, and Kubrick. He hires Darvelle to find a young woman named Suzanne Neal, an incandescent beauty who just might be hiding something.

What starts as an easy assignment soon has Darvelle plunging deep into the seductive and hidden world of Hollywood’s elite. A twisting, turning journey that puts him face-to-face with the LAPD, a ruthless underground crime operation, and a cold-blooded killer.

It’s the case of a lifetime that could end his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Certain Prey (The Prey Series Book 10) *




  








*“One of [the] best” (Orlando Sentinel) Lucas Davenport Novels—now with a New Introduction by the Author.*

Clara Rinker is twenty-eight, beautiful, charmingly southern—and the best hit woman in the business. She just goes about her business, collects her money, and goes home. Her latest hit sounds simple: a defense attorney wants a rival eliminated. No problem—until a witness survives. Clara usually knows how to deal with loose ends: cut them off, one by one, until they're all gone. This time, there’s one loose end that’s hard to shake.

Lucas Davenport has no idea of the toll this case is about to take on him. Clara knows his weak spots. She knows how to penetrate them, and how to use them. And when a woman like Clara has the advantage, no one is safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*18 Hours More (Lucky Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*A dead racehorse, a ceremonial sword and TikTok?

Lucky is in serious strife this time.*
When lovable rogue Lucky wakes in a stranger's apartment with no memory of how he got there, there's no doubt he is in big trouble. He may not be able to remember exactly what took place, but he knows he didn't steal the sword he is accused of pinching and he had nothing to do with the racehorse that was murdered, no matter how might things look. 

And why the heck do young girls keep sending videos of themselves dancing? 

With a bunch of crazy Vietnamese on his tail and Magik baying for blood, can Lucky figure out what is going on before it is too late? Or has his luck finally run out? 

If you love your thrillers fast-paced, brutally funny and chock-full of nail-biting action, you'll love _Jack Stroke's_ *18 Hours to More. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*18 Hours if You're Lucky: a hilarious crime comedy thriller*




  








*When Lucky the thief is kidnapped by an angry ghost in the middle of the night and forced to dig his own grave, it’s not a great start to the day.*

The ghost accuses Lucky of a crime he didn’t commit and is determined to make him pay with his life.

Throw in a bag of cash no one seems to want; a missing nephew and perpetually a happy pig (creatively named Pig) and Lucky is up to his eyeballs in strife yet again.

Can he do the impossible and prove himself innocent to survive another day? Or has he pushed his luck one too many times? Or has he just indulged in too many drugs and none of this is actually happening?

*If you like your thrillers hilarious, fast-paced and full of action, you love Jack Stroke’s 18 Hours if You’re Lucky.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Listening Woman: A Leaphorn & Chee Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 3) *




  








*“Hillerman’s mysteries are special . . . Listening Woman is among the best.”— Washington Post

The third novel in New York Times bestselling author Tony Hillerman’s highly acclaimed Leaphorn and Chee series.*

The blind shaman called Listening Woman speaks of witches and restless spirits, of supernatural evil unleashed. But Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn of the Navajo Tribal Police is sure the monster who savagely slaughtered an old man and a teenage girl was human.

Now the solution to a horrific crime is buried somewhere in a dead man’s secrets—and in the shocking events of a hundred years past. To ignore the warnings of a venerable seer, however, might be reckless foolishness when Leaphorn’s investigation leads him farther away from the comprehensible . . . and closer to the most brutally violent confrontation of his career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Song of the Lion: A Leaphorn, Chee & Manuelito Novel (A Leaphorn and Chee Novel Book 21) *




  








*New York Times Bestseller

“Fans of Leaphorn, Chee, and Manuelito, characters created by the author’s father, Tony Hillerman, will savor this multilayered story of suspense, with its background of contemporary environmental vs. development issues.” — Library Journal

A deadly bombing takes Navajo Tribal cops Bernadette Manuelito, Jim Chee, and their mentor, the legendary Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn, back into the past to find a vengeful killer in this riveting Southwestern mystery from the bestselling author of Spider Woman’s Daughter and Rock with Wings.*

When a car bomb kills a young man in the Shiprock High School parking lot, Officer Bernadette Manuelito discovers that the intended victim was a mediator for a multi-million-dollar development planned at the Grand Canyon.

But what seems like an act of ecoterrorism turns out to be something far more nefarious. Piecing together the clues, Bernadette and her husband, Sergeant Jim Chee, uncover a scheme to disrupt the negotiations and inflame tensions between the Hopi and Dine tribes.

Retired Lieutenant Joe Leaphorn has seen just about everything in his long career. As the tribal police’s investigation unfolds, he begins to suspect that the bombing may be linked to a cold case he handled years ago. As he, Bernadette, and Chee carefully pull away the layers behind the crime, they make a disturbing discovery: a meticulous and very patient killer with a long-simmering plan of revenge.

Writing with a clarity and grace that is all her own, Anne Hillerman depicts the beauty and mystery of Navajo Country and the rituals, myths, and customs of its people in a mystery that builds on and complements the beloved, bestselling mysteries of her acclaimed father, Tony Hillerman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Razor Sharp (Sisterhood Book 14)*




  








*The Sisterhood will stamp out injustice—wherever they find it. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Under the Radar.*

When it comes to repaying a debt, the women of the Sisterhood—Myra, Annie, Kathryn, Alexis, Yoko, Nikki, and Isabelle—never forget. And now one of their allies needs help only they can give. A powerful attorney with a cut-throat reputation, Lizzie Fox has just taken on a high-profile new client—Lily Flowers, the Madam of a high-end bordello operating under the guise of a summer camp.

The chips—a.k.a. the prominent Washington politicians who frequent the bordello—are stacked against Lily and her girls. But one phone call to the Sisterhood might just swing the vote. And soon, even the highest courts in the land will prove no match for seven fearless friends determined to ensure that real justice is served, Sisterhood style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Disappearing Act: A Las Vegas Love Story, Sort of... (Wise Guys You'll Love, If You Know What's Good For You. Book 1)*




  







A Las Vegas Magician Disappears, Two Million Bucks Are Missing, Chicago Wants Its Money. What does any of this have to do with Area 51? Or Roswell? Can two wise guys, a hooker and a lesbian softball team save the day?Five Stars from Mary WalshThis crime thriller is full of eccentric characters and kept me guessing until the end. The dialog is witty and I found myself laughing out loud at the humor. Find out what happened to the magician who vanished with 2 million dollars! Fun read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Cry Now *




  








"You're in danger. You and Amanda."

The warning draws Bonnie Wheeler to a place she has never been:

To the brutally slain body of her husband's ex-wife . . .

To the shattering of her perfect world by a murdered woman's secrets . . .

To a place where every truth becomes a lie—and every loved one is a stranger . . .

To a gathering darkness that threatens her innocent child—and herself . . .

To a home where nothing is safe, and there's no one she can trust.

_No one._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Night Work (Hana Blackwood Book 1)*




  








Hana Blackwood is a woman without an identity. Once, she was a combat medic in the US Army. Now she’s a civilian. Then she was a decorated detective with the St. Louis county police department. Now, she’s not. She had a family once, but she lost them to a civil war most of the world has forgotten. She’s adrift.

Then she meets the Romero family.

Someone murdered their son three years ago. The police never even found a suspect. Hana doesn’t know the victim or his family, but she understands loss. She can’t bring the victim back, but maybe she can help a family understand their son’s death.

Only, the victim was hardly innocent. And his killers haven’t gone far.

As Hana investigates and draws closer to the truth, dangerous men draw closer to her. But Hana’s no damsel in distress. She’s smart, capable, and absolutely lethal.

Unfortunately, so are the men she’s hunting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stranded: A completely unputdownable psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist: Escape with the most twisty thriller of the year *




  








*Eight strangers. One island. A secret you'd kill to keep.*

When eight people arrive on the beautiful but remote Buidseach Island, they are ready for the challenge of a lifetime: to live alone for one year.

Eighteen months later, a woman is found in an isolated fishing village. She’s desperate to explain what happened to her. How the group fractured and friends became enemies. How they did what they must to survive until the boat came to collect them; how things turned deadly when the boat didn’t come.

But first she must come to terms with the devastating secret that left them stranded, and her own role in the events that saw eight arrive and only three leave…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tepui: The Last Expedition *




  








*WINNER OF FIRST PLACE in the prestigious Pacific NW Writers Association competition. *
Tepui is an "intelligent, cutting edge" tale of adventure, intrigue, and forbidden love.

In 1559, forty-nine Spaniards exploring a tributary of the Orinoco River reached a sheer-sided, cloud-capped mountain called Tepui Zupay. When they tried to climb it, all but six were slaughtered by Amazons. Or so claimed Friar Sylvestre, the expedition's chronicler. But Sylvestre made many bizarre claims: rivers of blood, plants that lead to gold ...

Jerry Pace, a burn-scarred botanist struggling for tenure at UCLA, thinks the friar was delusional. Jerry's best friend, the historian who just acquired Sylvestre's journal, disagrees. He plans to retrace the expedition's footsteps, and wants Jerry to come with him. Jerry refuses, until he spots a stain between the journal's pages--a stain that could only have been left by a plant that died out with the dinosaurs. Now he has to find that plant.

But the Venezuelan wilderness does not forgive intruders. Battered and broken, they reach a remote Catholic orphanage where the old prioress warns of death awaiting any who would venture farther. But an exotic Indian girl leads them on, through piranha-infested rivers and jungles teaming with poisonous plants, to Tepui Zupay--the forbidden mountain no outsider has set eyes on since the Spaniards met their doom.

This is a story about life's surprises--the challenges, risks--and how they transform us. It is also a tale of Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Button Man: A Novel *




  








*Following up *_*The One Man*_* and *_*The Saboteur*_*, Gross's next historical thriller brings to life the drama of the birth of organized crime in 1930s New York City from the tale of one family.*

After a string of _New York Times_ bestselling suburban thrillers, Andrew Gross has reinvented himself as a writer of historical thrillers. In his latest novel, _Button Man_, he delivers a stirring story of a Jewish family brought together in the dawn of the women's garment business and torn apart by the birth of organized crime in New York City in the 1930s.

Morris, Sol, and Harry Rabishevsky grew up poor and rough in a tiny flat on the Lower East Side, until the death of their father thrust them into having to fend for themselves and support their large family. Morris, the youngest, dropped out of school at twelve years old and apprenticed himself to a garment cutter in a clothing factory; Sol headed to accounting school; but Harry, scarred by a family tragedy, fell in with a gang of thugs as a teenager. Morris steadily climbs through the ranks at the factory until at twenty-one he finally goes out on his own, convincing Sol to come work with him. But Harry can't be lured away from the glamour, the power, and the money that come from his association with Louis Buchalter, whom Morris has battled with since his youth and who has risen to become the most ruthless mobster in New York. And when Buchalter sets his sights on the unions that staff the garment makers' factories, a fatal showdown is inevitable, pitting brother against brother.

This new novel is equal parts historical thriller, rich with the detail of a vibrant New York City in the 1920s and 1930s, and family saga, based on Andrew Gross's own family story and on the history of the era, complete with appearances by real-life characters like mobsters Louis Lepke and Dutch Schultz and special prosecutor Thomas Dewey, and cements Gross's reputation as today's most atmospheric and original historical thriller writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Execute Authority: A Delta Force Novel *




  








*The explosive conclusion to the New York Times bestselling series.*

In Dalton Fury's _Execute Authority_, Kolt “Racer” Raynor and his Delta Force squadron are in Greece, providing VIP security for the newly elected—and deeply controversial—American president on his desperate mission to hold the NATO alliance together.
Then, the unimaginable happens. Just as the president is arriving, an assassin’s bullet takes the life of the Greek prime minister. The president is safe, but Raynor recognizes the killer—Rasim Miric—by his grisly signature: a bullet through his target’s left eye.
The hunt for the assassin ends when Miric, to all appearances, blows himself up in an explosion that levels an apartment block, but Raynor refuses to accept that the sniper is really dead. Miric’s grudge is with America, and one American in particular—the Delta Force operator who cost him an eye, Kolt Raynor. Raynor believes that Miric’s killing spree is only just beginning, and his suspicions are proved true when Miric is photographed crossing the border into the United States.
Forbidden by law from operating on American soil, Raynor will have to bend the rules until they break, risking everything in order to run the assassin down before he can strike again.
But what Raynor doesn’t realize is that Rasim Miric is also hunting him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*One Nation Under Gold: How One Precious Metal Has Dominated the American Imagination for Four Centuries *




  








*One Nation Under Gold examines the countervailing forces that have long since divided America—whether gold should be a repository of hope, or a damaging delusion that has long since derailed the rational investor.*

Worshipped by Tea Party politicians but loathed by sane economists, gold has historically influenced American monetary policy and has exerted an often outsized influence on the national psyche for centuries. Now, acclaimed business writer James Ledbetter explores the tumultuous history and larger-than-life personalities—from George Washington to Richard Nixon—behind America’s volatile relationship to this hallowed metal and investigates what this enduring obsession reveals about the American identity.

Exhaustively researched and expertly woven, _One Nation Under Gold_ begins with the nation’s founding in the 1770s, when the new republic erupted with bitter debates over the implementation of paper currency in lieu of metal coins. Concerned that the colonies’ thirteen separate currencies would only lead to confusion and chaos, some Founding Fathers believed that a national currency would not only unify the fledgling nation but provide a perfect solution for a country that was believed to be lacking in natural silver and gold resources.

Animating the "Wild West" economy of the nineteenth century with searing insights, Ledbetter brings to vivid life the actions of Whig president Andrew Jackson, one of gold’s most passionate advocates, whose vehement protest against a standardized national currency would precipitate the nation’s first feverish gold rush. Even after the establishment of a national paper currency, the virulent political divisions continued, reaching unprecedented heights at the Democratic National Convention in 1896, when presidential aspirant William Jennings Bryan delivered the legendary "Cross of Gold" speech that electrified an entire convention floor, stoking the fears of his agrarian supporters.

While Bryan never amassed a wide-enough constituency to propel his cause into the White House, America’s stubborn attachment to gold persisted, wreaking so much havoc that FDR, in order to help rescue the moribund Depression economy, ordered a ban on private ownership of gold in 1933. In fact, so entrenched was the belief that gold should uphold the almighty dollar, it was not until 1973 that Richard Nixon ordered that the dollar be delinked from any relation to gold—completely overhauling international economic policy and cementing the dollar’s global significance. More intriguing is the fact that America’s exuberant fascination with gold has continued long after Nixon’s historic decree, as in the profusion of late-night television ads that appeal to goldbug speculators that proliferate even into the present.

_One Nation Under Gold_ reveals as much about American economic history as it does about the sectional divisions that continue to cleave our nation, ultimately becoming a unique history about economic irrationality and its influence on the American psyche.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A Dawn Like Thunder: The True Story of Torpedo Squadron Eight *




  








*One of the great untold stories of World War II finally comes to light in this thrilling account of Torpedo Squadron Eight and their heroic efforts in helping an outmatched U.S. fleet win critical victories at Midway and Guadalcanal.*

Thirty-five American men -- many flying outmoded aircraft -- changed the course of the war, going on to become the war's most decorated naval air squadron, while suffering the heaviest losses in U.S. naval aviation history.

Mrazek paints moving portraits of the men in the squadron, and exposes a shocking cover-up that cost many lives. Filled with thrilling scenes of battle, betrayal, and sacrifice, A Dawn Like Thunder is destined to become a classic in the literature of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold War Navy SEAL: My Story of Che Guevara, War in the Congo, and the Communist Threat in Africa *




  








*For the first time, a Navy SEAL tells the story of the US's clandestine operations in North Vietnam and the Congo during the Cold War.*

Sometime in 1965, James Hawes landed in the Congo with cash stuffed in his socks, morphine in his bag, and a basic understanding of his mission: recruit a mercenary navy and suppress the Soviet- and Chinese-backed rebels engaged in guerilla movements against a pro-Western government. He knew the United States must preserve deniability, so he would be abandoned in any life-threatening situation; he did not know that Che Guevara attempting to export his revolution a few miles away.

_Cold War Navy SEAL_ gives unprecedented insight into a clandestine chapter in US history through the experiences of Hawes, a distinguished Navy frogman and later a CIA contractor. His journey began as an officer in the newly-formed SEAL Team 2, which then led him to Vietnam in 1964 to train hit-and-run boat teams who ran clandestine raids into North Vietnam. Those raids directly instigated the Gulf of Tonkin Incident. The CIA tapped Hawes to deploy to the Congo, where he would be tasked with creating and leading a paramilitary navy on Lake Tanganyika to disrupt guerilla action in the country. According to the US government, he did not, and could not, exist; he was on his own, 1400 miles from his closest allies, with only periodic letters via air-drop as communication. Hawes recalls recruiting and managing some of the most dangerous mercenaries in Africa, battling rebels with a crew of anti-Castro Cuban exiles, and learning what the rest of the intelligence world was dying to know: the location of Che Guevara.

In vivid detail that rivals any action movie, Hawes describes how he and his team discovered Guevara leading the communist rebels on the other side and eventually forced him from the country, accomplishing a seemingly impossible mission. Complete with never-before-seen photographs and interviews with fellow operatives in the Congo, _Cold War Navy SEAL_ is an unblinking look at a portion of Cold War history never before told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Masters of Chaos: The Secret History of the Special Forces *




  








Special Forces soldiers are daring, seasoned troops from America's heartland, selected in a tough competition and trained in an extraordinary range of skills. They know foreign languages and cultures and unconventional warfare better than any U.S. fighters, and while they prefer to stay out of the limelight, veteran war correspondent Linda Robinson gained access to their closed world. She traveled with them on the frontlines, interviewed them at length on their home bases, and studied their doctrine, methods and history. In _Masters of Chaos_ she tells their story through a select group of senior sergeants and field-grade officers, a band of unforgettable characters like Rawhide, Killer, Michael T, and Alan -- led by the unflappable Lt. Col. Chris Conner and Col. Charlie Cleveland, a brilliant but self-effacing West Pointer who led the largest unconventional war campaign since Vietnam in northern Iraq.

Robinson follows the Special Forces from their first post-Vietnam combat in Panama, El Salvador, Desert Storm, Somalia, and the Balkans to their recent trials and triumphs in Afghanistan and Iraq. She witnessed their secret sleuthing and unsung successes in southern Iraq, and recounts here for the first time the dramatic firefights of the western desert. Her blow-by-blow story of the attack on Ansar al-Islam's international terrorist training camp has never been told before.

The most comprehensive account ever of the modern-day Special Forces in action, _Masters of Chaos_ is filled with riveting, intimate detail in the words of a close-knit band of soldiers who have done it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*End of Men *




  








Millions of babies. All girls. Why?

In a dark and divided dystopian America, an ambitious reporter must risk her life and reputation to find out why only females are being born.

Twenty-eight-year-old Charley Tennyson has battled PTSD ever since surviving a violent attack that killed her father. Four months later, she returns to her job as a reporter, only to be thrust into a high-profile investigation that forces her to choose between her own safety and the nation’s future.

For the last two days, only females have been born in America. If the trend continues, males could become extinct within the next century. Charley's investigation leads to a deep conspiracy that raises unexpected questions about gender roles, violence, government power, and her father’s death.

The story of one woman’s journey to find courage in a world full of fear, End of Men is a reminder of what binds us together when everything is falling apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something Wicked This Way Comes (Greentown Book 2) *




  







Few American novels written this century have endured in th heart and mind as has this one-Ray Bradbury's incomparable masterwork of the dark fantastic. A carnival rolls in sometime after the midnight hour on a chill Midwestern October eve, ushering in Halloween a week before its time. A calliope's shrill siren song beckons to all with a seductive promise of dreams and youth regained. In this season of dying, Cooger & Dark's Pandemonium Shadow Show has come to Green Town, Illinois, to destroy every life touched by its strange and sinister mystery. And two inquisitive boys standing precariously on the brink of adulthood will soon discover the secret of the satanic raree-show's smoke, mazes, and mirrors, as they learn all too well the heavy cost of wishes -- and the stuff of nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vampire Moon (Vampire for Hire Book 2) *




  








Private investigator Samantha Moon finds herself hunting down a powerful crime lord and protecting an innocent woman from her ruthless ex-husband―all while two very different men vie for her heart.

And as the stakes grow higher and her cases turn personal, Samantha will do whatever it takes to protect the innocent and bring two cold-blooded killers to justice―her own brand of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Vampire (Vampire for Hire Book 3)*




  








Private investigator Samantha Moon receives a heartbreaking phone call from a very unlikely source: a five-year-old girl who's been missing for three months. Now on the hunt, Samantha will use her considerable resources―including her growing supernatural abilities―to locate the missing girl before it's too late.

As she gets closer and closer to the horrible truth, she receives devastating news on the home front. Now with her world turned upside down, Samantha Moon is forced to make the ultimate choice of life and death. And through it all, she discovers the identity of one mysterious man... a man she has grown to love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Moon Child (Vampire for Hire Book 4)*




  








Private investigator Samantha Moon is faced with an impossible decision―a decision that no mother should ever have to make. A decision that will change her life, and those she loves, forever.

And through it all, Sam finds herself in a lethal game of vampire vs. vampire as a powerful―and desperate―enemy will stop at nothing to claim what he most desires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vampire Dawn (Vampire for Hire Book 5) *




  








Samantha Moon tackles her most frightening case yet. Someone is leaving victims drained of blood, and all signs point to the killer not being a vampire. Meanwhile, Sam can't help but notice the changes coming over her son... fantastical changes that will leave her searching desperately for answers.

As Sam tracks down a ruthless killer, and as her own humanity slips further and further away, an ancient relic holds a secret that will rock her world... and open up a whole new one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Moon Shadow (Vampire for Hire Book 11)*




  








Private investigator Samantha Moon is hired to track down a purported lake monster that could wreak havoc on local tourism. But when Sam delves into the creature sightings that have spooked the residents of Lake Elsinore, she crosses paths with the case of two missing boys.

The police are stumped, and Sam and her werewolf lawyer boyfriend, Kingsley, team up to investigate both cases. And what lies beneath the surface of the lake is just the beginning for the paranormal abomination that has taken over Lake Elsinore. This is no legendary monster. Its diabolical evil spans centuries and even worlds―and it has its sights set squarely on Samantha Moon...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Vampire Fire (Vampire for Hire Book 12)*




  








Private investigator Samantha Moon's new client asks her to find a dead guy―a dead guy she knew. It doesn't take Sam very long to figure out that something wicked this way comes―very, very wicked―but there's no way she can walk away from this case...

However, Sam's client doesn't want the guy's body―he wants his soul. And if Sam fails, then two others will die. Now Sam must track down the spirit of a dead man who's hiding from his destiny and hand him over. She doesn't even know who else is at risk, but she has to choose whether to protect the soul of a dead man or protect others whose lives are at stake. Worst of all, she's forced to work for someone who may just be evil incarnate.

When tragedy strikes, Sam has only until sunset to save a life. As Sam races to find the victim before it's too late, it will take all she has in her to beat the devil at his own game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at the Taffy Shop (A Cozy Capers Book Group Mystery 2) *




  








*Cape Cod bicycle shop owner Mackenzie “Mac” Almeida and her mystery book club find a certain accusation of murder quite the stretch . . .
*
When your mother is an astrologist and your dad is a minister, you learn to keep an open mind. Which is just what Mac loves to do—exercise her mind by puzzling out fictional clues in the mystery novels she reads and discusses with her Cozy Capers Book Group.

But now Mac’s friend Gin has found herself in a sticky situation. After wealthy genealogist Beverly Ruchart is found dead outside Gin’s taffy shop, the candy maker becomes a person of interest. When it’s revealed that Beverly was poisoned the night Gin brought a box of taffy to a dinner party at Beverly’s house, she’s bumped to the top of the suspects list. It’s up to Mac and her Cozy Capers crime solvers to unwrap this real-life mystery. But this time they might have bitten off more than they can chew . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Three Barbara Vine Mysteries: A Dark-Adapted Eye, The Chimney Sweeper's Boy, and The Brimstone Wedding*




  








*Three spellbinders from a New York Times–bestselling Edgar Award winner, “unequivocally the most brilliant mystery writer of our time” (Patricia Cornwell).*

This trio of Barbara Vine mysteries provides undisputable evidence that “no one surpasses Ruth Rendell when it comes to stories of obsession, instability, and malignant coincidence” (Stephen King).

_A Dark-Adapted Eye_: Faith Severn never understood why her respectable aunt Vera snapped and murdered her own beloved sister. But thirty years after Vera is condemned and hanged, a true crime writer’s new investigation into the case is finally allowing Faith to see her family’s unspeakable history and its bygone tragedy in a chilling new light. An Edgar Award winner, this “rich, beautifully crafted novel” (P. D. James) is Ruth Rendell “at her formidable best” (_The New York Times Book Review_).

_The Chimney Sweeper’s Boy_: When celebrated author Gerald Candless dies at his clifftop home in Devon, his daughter Sarah is commissioned to write his admiring biography—only to discover her father’s entire life was a lie. Now, Sarah fears that understanding all her father has hidden—and why—is the last thing she wants. A novel “about the power of taboos, transgressions, guilts, deceptions, horrors, [and] atonements” (_Independent_) from “the best mystery writer in the English-speaking world” (_Time_).

_The Brimstone Wedding_: Mired in a loveless marriage and a troubled affair, Jenny Warner has only Stella Newland to confide in. A patient at the English nursing home where Jenny works, Stella is open to hearing all about Jenny’s life. Stella understands; she has secrets too. When she gives Jenny the key to her house, it unlocks a mystery about the horrifying consequences of love—and Stella is drawn into a “dark, hypnotic story of romantic obsession” (_The New York Times Book Review_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Plague Maiden: Book 8 in the DI Wesley Peterson crime series (Wesley Peterson Series)*




  








*'A beguiling author who interweaves past and present' *_*The Times*_

A stir is caused in Tradmouth when a letter arrives at the police station claiming that the man convicted of murdering the Vicar of Belsham is innocent. DI Wesley Peterson already has his hands full with threats made to local supermarket chain, Huntings - the last thing he needs is an alleged miscarriage of justice to investigate.

Meanwhile, Wesley's friend, archaeologist Neil Watson, uncovers a medieval plague pit at a site near Belsham church earmarked for Huntings' new superstore. As Wesley's investigations continue, he begins to suspect that the vicar's murder, the disappearance of a woman and the threats to the supermarket may be linked in some way.

*Whether you've read the whole series, or are discovering Kate Ellis's DI Wesley Peterson novels for the first time, this is the perfect page-turner if you love reading Elly Griffiths and Ann Cleeves.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*California Girl: A Novel *




  







The Orange County, California, that the Becker brothers knew as boys is no more—unrecognizably altered since the afternoon in 1954 when Nick, Clay, David, and Andy rumbled with the lowlife Vonns, while five-year-old Janelle Vonn watched from the sidelines. The new decade has ushered in the era of Johnson, hippies, John Birchers, and LSD. Clay becomes a casualty of a far-off jungle war. Nick becomes a cop, Andy a reporter, David a minister. And a terrible crime touches them all in ways they could never have anticipated when the mutilated corpse of teenage beauty queen Janelle Vonn is discovered in an abandoned warehouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stolen Sisters: from the bestselling author of The Date and The Sister *




  









*Sisterhood binds them. Trauma defines them. Will secrets tear them apart?*
*Leah*’s perfect marriage isn’t what it seems but the biggest lie of all is that she’s learned to live with what happened all those years ago.*Marie* drinks a bit too much to help her forget. And *Carly* has never forgiven herself for not keeping them safe.

Twenty years ago The Sinclair Sisters were taken. But what came after their return was far worse. Can a family ever recover, especially when not everyone is telling the truth…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Space: A Novel *




  







Already a renowned chronicler of the epic events of world history, James A. Michener tackles the most ambitious subject of his career: space, the last great frontier. This astounding novel brings to life the dreams and daring of countless men and women—people like Stanley Mott, the engineer whose irrepressible drive for knowledge places him at the center of the American exploration effort; Norman Grant, the war hero and U.S. senator who takes his personal battle not only to a nation, but to the heavens; Dieter Kolff, a German rocket scientist who once worked for the Nazis; Randy Claggett, the astronaut who meets his destiny on a mission to the far side of the moon; and Cynthia Rhee, the reporter whose determined crusade brings their story to a breathless world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Danger Close (A Breed Thriller Book 1) *




  








*They were powerful and ruthless, but they made one mistake. His name is Breed. *

Ex-Delta Force sniper Breed has spent most of his life at war and now he’s trying to make some time for peace. But when a veteran from his old unit is murdered in El Paso, Breed feels duty-bound to bring the killer to justice. A feeling that only grows stronger when his friend’s widow and son are also murdered. 

As he uses all his specialist skills to uncover the truth, Breed finds himself working with some unlikely allies - a devious CIA operative, and a determined Latina reporter. Together, they uncover a conspiracy to launch a massive attack on US soil.

The terrorists are confident – they have powerful friends in the Mexican cartels and US law enforcement. But they have reckoned without one thing—Breed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*PAGASA: This is the Future of War (Future War) *




  








*Preorder PAGASA before December 1, get it delivered on launch day, and lock in the low pre-order price!

China moves to take over Pagasa Island in the South China Sea, putting it on a collision course with the USA that very quickly takes the region to the brink of total war. Set in an all-too-possible future, PAGASA is 'a whirlwind of a novel' that follows the lives of ordinary men and women facing extraordinary peril, on all sides of the conflict.*

On Pagasa, Philippine Seabee Captain, Heraldo Bezerra, and his small force of combat engineers come under attack from Chinese Coast Guard frigates and commandos of the elite Jiaolong special forces.

In Hong Kong, pilot Karen 'Bunny' O'Hare signs on to act as an aerial bodyguard for US flagged merchant marine vessel, the White Star Orion, which is shipping vital materials to PAGASA to help the Philippine Government fortify the island.

In the Celebes Sea east of the Philippines, Captain of the Constellation class frigate, USS Congress, races to rendezvous with the White Star convoy, knowing he is sailing his ship into the eye of an approaching storm.

At Batu Bay in Brunei, maritime militia leader Abdul Ibrahim, receives a visit from a Chinese client bearing heavy calibre gifts and a simple request: sink the Orion.

And high in the skies over PAGASA, China Southern Command Special Aircraft Squadron leader, Li Chen, takes China's untried Zhi Shen J-16 fighter into combat with US stealth drones, to fight for the control of the seas first sailed by her ancestors during the Han dynasty in 210 BC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fix: How Countries Use Crises to Solve the World's Worst Problems*




  








We all know the bad news. Our economies are stagnant. Wages are flat and income inequality keeps rising. The Middle East is burning and extremism is spreading. Frightened voters are embracing populist outsiders and angry nationalists. And no wonder: we are living in an age of unprecedented, irreversible decline—or so we’re constantly being told.

Jonathan Tepperman’s _The Fix_ presents a very different picture. It identifies ten pervasive and seemingly impossible challenges—including immigration reform, economic stagnation, political gridlock, corruption, and Islamist extremism—and shows that, contrary to the general consensus, each has a solution, and not merely a hypothetical one. By taking a close look at overlooked success stories—from countries as diverse as Canada, Botswana, and Indonesia—Tepperman discovers practical advice for problem-solvers of all stripes, making a data-driven case for optimism in a time of crushing pessimism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Anne Frank: The Biography (First Edition) *




  








*"An invaluable complement to an immortal testimony." - Kirkus Reviews

The first biography of the girl whose fate has touched the lives of millions.*

For people all over the world, Anne Frank, the vivacious, intelligent Jewish girl with a crooked smile and huge dark eyes, has become the "human face of the Holocaust." Her diary of twenty-five months in hiding, a precious record of her struggle to keep hope alive through the darkest days of this century, has touched the hearts of millions.

Here, after five decades, is the first biography of this remarkable figure. Drawing on exclusive interviews with family and friends, on previously unavailable correspondence, and on documents long kept secret, Melissa Muller creates a nuanced portrait of her famous subject. This is the flesh-and-blood Anne Frank, unsentimentalized and so all the more affecting--Anne Frank restored to history. Muller traces Frank's life from an idyllic childhood in an assimilated family well established in Frankfurt banking circles to her passionate adolescence in German-occupied Amsterdam and her desperate in Bergen Belsen at the age of sixteen.

Full of revelations, this richly textured biography casts new light on Anne's relations with her mother, whom she treats harshly in the diary, and solves an enduring mystery: who betrayed the families hiding in the annex just when liberation was at hand?

This is an indispensable volume for all those who seek a deeper, richer understanding of Anne Frank and the brutal times in which she lived and died.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*The Diary of a Young Girl: The Definitive Edition of the World’s Most Famous Diary *




  







A beloved classic since its initial publication in 1947, this vivid, insightful journal is a fitting memorial to the gifted Jewish teenager who died at Bergen-Belsen, Germany, in 1945. Born in 1929, Anne Frank received a blank diary on her 13th birthday, just weeks before she and her family went into hiding in Nazi-occupied Amsterdam. Her marvelously detailed, engagingly personal entries chronicle 25 trying months of claustrophobic, quarrelsome intimacy with her parents, sister, a second family, and a middle-aged dentist who has little tolerance for Anne's vivacity. The diary's universal appeal stems from its riveting blend of the grubby particulars of life during wartime (scant, bad food; shabby, outgrown clothes that can't be replaced; constant fear of discovery) and candid discussion of emotions familiar to every adolescent (everyone criticizes me, no one sees my real nature, when will I be loved?). Yet Frank was no ordinary teen: the later entries reveal a sense of compassion and a spiritual depth remarkable in a girl barely 15. Her death epitomizes the madness of the Holocaust, but for the millions who meet Anne through her diary, it is also a very individual loss. _--Wendy Smith_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*We Could Be Heroes: a novel *




  








*The super hero book you need to read right now!

"An enjoyable, exciting, and action-packed read… at its core, just fun.” –Associated Press

An extraordinary and emotional adventure about unlikely friends and the power of choosing who you want to be.*

Jamie woke up in an empty apartment with no memory and only a few clues to his identity, but with the ability to read and erase other people’s memories—a power he uses to hold up banks to buy coffee, cat food and books.

Zoe is also searching for her past, and using her abilities of speed and strength…to deliver fast food. And she’ll occasionally put on a cool suit and beat up bad guys, if she feels like it.

When the archrivals meet in a memory-loss support group, they realize the only way to reveal their hidden pasts might be through each other. As they uncover an ongoing threat, suddenly much more is at stake than their fragile friendship. With countless people at risk, Zoe and Jamie will have to recognize that sometimes being a hero starts with trusting someone else—and yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Witch World: Estcarp Cycle: Trey of Swords, Ware Hawk, and The Gate of the Cat *




  








*Science fiction meets sword and sorcery in these three novels by the legendary New York Times–bestselling author and “superb storyteller” (The New York Times).*

On a planet in a parallel universe where magic is a reality, these three high fantasy novels of the Witch World set on the eastern continent of Estcarp once again illustrate why prolific author Andre Norton was named a Grand Master by the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America.

_Trey of Swords_: A trilogy of swords, sorcery, and spectacular adventure set in the Witch World_._ In _Sword of Ice_, an ancient blade of incredible power that holds the spirit of the ancient hero Tolar will forge young Yonan into the greatest weapon in Witch World. In _Sword of Lost Battles_, only Yonan and his loyal friend Uruk can stop the dreaded Targi—the near-invincible warlock who leads the Darkness. With Yonan and Uruk missing in the past, the untrained witch Crytha must hold back the Darkness alone by countering the power of the vile sorceress Laidan with the help of a lethal, legendary blade, in_ Sword of Shadows_.

_Ware Hawk_: Tirtha, last of a decimated clan, must return to her family’s ancient stronghold of Hawkholme. For protection, she hires Nirel, once a proud Falconer, now a blank shield for hire, who survives by using his gift for seeing the future in his dreams. But he cannot see everything, and a Dark One is determined to stop them.

_Gate of the Cat_: When she tries to help an injured wildcat, Kelsie McBlair is transported from the Scottish Highlands to a world where magic users, mighty heroes, and terrible monsters dwell. There she embarks on an incredible adventure, accompanied by a cynical witch who doesn’t trust her and a young warrior sworn to protect her. For Kelsie will prove to be the only one who can face off against the Lord of the Dark himself . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Plague of Giants: A Novel (The Seven Kennings Book 1) *




  








*From the author of The Iron Druid Chronicles, a thrilling novel that kicks off a fantasy series with an entirely new mythology—complete with shape-shifting bards, fire-wielding giants, and children who can speak to astonishing beasts

“A spectacular work of epic fantasy . . . an absolute delight.”—Shelf Awareness

MOTHER AND WARRIOR
Tallynd *is a soldier who has already survived her toughest battle: losing her husband. But now she finds herself on the front lines of an invasion of giants, intent on wiping out the entire kingdom, including Tallynd’s two sons—all that she has left. The stakes have never been higher. If Tallynd fails, her boys may never become men.

*SCHOLAR AND SPY
Dervan *is an historian who longs for a simple, quiet life. But he’s drawn into intrigue when he’s hired to record the tales of a mysterious bard who may be a spy or even an assassin for a rival kingdom. As the bard shares his fantastical stories, Dervan makes a shocking discovery: He may have a connection to the tales, one that will bring his own secrets to light. 

*REBEL AND HERO
Abhi*’s family have always been hunters, but Abhi wants to choose a different life for himself. Embarking on a journey of self-discovery, Abhi soon learns that his destiny is far greater than he imagined: a powerful new magic thrust upon him may hold the key to defeating the giants once and for all—if it doesn’t destroy him first.

Set in a magical world of terror and wonder, this novel is a deeply felt epic of courage and war, in which the fates of these characters intertwine—and where ordinary people become heroes, and their lives become legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Stand *




  








This is the way the world ends: with a nanosecond of computer error in a Defense Department laboratory and a million casual contacts that form the links in a chain letter of death.

And here is the bleak new world of the day after: a world stripped of its institutions and emptied of 99 percent of its people. A world in which a handful of panicky survivors choose sides -- or are chosen. A world in which good rides on the frail shoulders of the 108-year-old Mother Abigail -- and the worst nightmares of evil are embodied in a man with a lethal smile and unspeakable powers: Randall Flagg, the dark man.

In 1978 Stephen King published _The Stand_, the novel that is now considered to be one of his finest works. But as it was first published, _The Stand_ was incomplete, since more than 150,000 words had been cut from the original manuscript.

Now Stephen King's apocalyptic vision of a world blasted by plague and embroiled in an elemental struggle between good and evil has been restored to its entirety. _The Stand_ : _The Complete And Uncut Edition_ includes more than five hundred pages of material previously deleted, along with new material that King added as he reworked the manuscript for a new generation. It gives us new characters and endows familiar ones with new depths. It has a new beginning and a new ending. What emerges is a gripping work with the scope and moral comlexity of a true epic.

For hundreds of thousands of fans who read _The Stand_ in its original version and wanted more, this new edition is Stephen King's gift. And those who are reading _The Stand_ for the first time will discover a triumphant and eerily plausible work of the imagination that takes on the issues that will determine our survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Based on a True Story: Not a Memoir*




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “Driving, wild and hilarious” (The Washington Post), here is the incredible “memoir” of the legendary actor, gambler, raconteur, and Saturday Night Live veteran.
*
When Norm Macdonald, one of the greatest stand-up comics of all time, was approached to write a celebrity memoir, he flatly refused, calling the genre “one step below instruction manuals.” Norm then promptly took a two-year hiatus from stand-up comedy to live on a farm in northern Canada. When he emerged he had under his arm a manuscript, a genre-smashing book about comedy, tragedy, love, loss, war, and redemption. When asked if this was the celebrity memoir, Norm replied, “Call it anything you damn like.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Triumph of Nancy Reagan *




  








*The definitive biography of the fiercely vigilant and politically astute First Lady who shaped one of the most consequential presidencies of the 20th century: Nancy Reagan.*

The made-in-Hollywood marriage of Ronald and Nancy Reagan is more than a love story—it’s the partnership that made him president. Of the pair, Nancy was the one with the sharper instincts about people, the superior radar for trouble, and the keen sense of how to secure his place in history. The only person in the world to whom Ronald Reagan felt truly close, Nancy understood how to foster his strengths and compensate for his weaknesses. Neither timid nor apologetic about wielding her power, Nancy Reagan made herself a place in history.

But that confidence took years to develop. Nancy’s traumatic early childhood instilled in her a lifelong anxiety and a craving for security. Born into a broken marriage, she spent seven years yearning for the absent mother who abandoned her to pursue an acting career. When she met Ronnie, who had a difficult upbringing of his own, the two fractured halves became whole. And as Ronnie turned from acting to politics, she did too, helping build the scaffolding of his rise and cultivating the wealthy and powerful figures who would help pave his way. Not only was Nancy crucial in shaping Ronald’s White House team and in softening her husband’s rhetoric, she became an unseen force pushing her husband toward what she saw as his grandest purpose—to shake his image as a warmonger and leave behind a more peaceful world.

This book explores the multifaceted character of Nancy Reagan and reveals new details surrounding the tumultuous presidency. _The Washington Post_ columnist Karen Tumulty spent four years interviewing the people who knew this couple best and draws on overlooked archives, letters, memoirs, and White House records, compiling the most extensive biography of Nancy Reagan yet. From the AIDS epidemic to tensions with the Soviets and the war on drugs, this book shows how Nancy Reagan became one of the most influential First Ladies of the century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Search for Anne Perry: The Hidden Life of a Bestselling Crime Writer *




  








*A New York Times Best Seller!*

In 1994, director Peter Jackson released the movie _Heavenly Creatures_, based on a famous 1950s matricide committed in New Zealand by two teenage girls embroiled in an obsessive relationship. The movie launched Jackson’s international career. It also forever changed the life of Anne Perry, an award-winning, bestselling crime writer, who at the time of the movie’s release was publicly outed at Juliet Hulme, one of the murderers. A new light was now cast, not only on Anne’s life but also on her novels, which feature gruesome and violent deaths and confront dark issues, including infanticide and incest.

Acclaimed literary biographer Joanne Drayton was given unparalleled access to Anne Perry, her friends, relatives, colleagues, and archives to complete this book. She intersperses the story of her life with an examination of her writing, drawing parallels between Perry’s own experiences and her characters and storylines. Anne Perry’s books deal with miscarriages of justice, family secrets exposed, punishment, redemption, and forgiveness, themes made all the more poignant in light of her past. She has sold 25 million books worldwide and published in 15 different languages, yet she will now forever be known as a murderer who became a writer of murder stories. _The Search for Anne Perry_ is a gripping account of a life, and provides understanding of the girl Anne was, the adult she became, her compulsion to write, and her view of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blind Thrust: A Mass Murder Mystery (A Joe Higheagle Novel Book 1) *




  








*#1 Denver Post Bestseller
Winner Foreword Reviews' Book of the Year
Winner Next Generation Indie Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist USA Best Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist Beverly Hills Book Awards

Horrific earthquakes* are devastating the *Front Range* between *Denver* and *Colorado Springs* in an area long believed to be seismically quiescent. Somehow the cause of the unusual *earthquakes* must be unraveled and the cataclysms stopped before they result in more carnage and devastation. But are they the result of natural tectonic adjustments, hydro-fracking, conventional subsurface sequestering, or clandestine operations? *Environmental Geologist Joe Higheagle* is on a mission to find out the answer. But he soon finds himself in a deadly duel of wits against powerful forces and, with the cataclysms worsening, he may not have enough on his side to solve the mystery and save Colorado from more devastation. Can he solve the enigma of the *earthquakes* and gather enough evidence to stop those responsible? Will the tremors continue to wreak death and mayhem across the *Front Rang*e? Or will *Higheagle* and his outgunned team be defeated and ultimately crushed by their adversaries? If the earthquakes are not stopped, thousands more will perish and more towns and homes will be destroyed, leaving countless injured and homeless as well as untold financial damage across the *Front Range*. But can the resourceful *Higheagle* and his team stop those responsible? In the end, all they can do is try.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Girls: A Novel *




  








*“The delicacy of [Young’s] writing elevates the drama and gives her two central characters depth and backbone… For all the beauty of Young’s writing, her novel is a dark one...And the murder mystery that drives it is as shocking as anything you’re likely to read for a good long while.”
— New York Times Book Review



A stunning novel that examines the price of loyalty, the burden of regret, the meaning of salvation, and the sacrifices we make for those we love, told in the voices of two unforgettable women linked by a decades-old family mystery at a picturesque lake house.*

In 1935, six-year-old Emily Evans vanishes from her family’s vacation home on a remote Minnesota lake. Her disappearance destroys the family—her father commits suicide, and her mother and two older sisters spend the rest of their lives at the lake house, keeping a decades-long vigil for the lost child.

Sixty years later, Lucy, the quiet and watchful middle sister, lives in the lake house alone. Before her death, she writes the story of that devastating summer in a notebook that she leaves, along with the house, to the only person who might care: her grandniece, Justine. For Justine, the lake house offers freedom and stability—a way to escape her manipulative boyfriend and give her daughters the home she never had. But the long Minnesota winter is just beginning. The house is cold and dilapidated. The dark, silent lake is isolated and eerie. Her only neighbor is a strange old man who seems to know more about the summer of 1935 than he’s telling.

Soon Justine’s troubled oldest daughter becomes obsessed with Emily’s disappearance, her mother arrives to steal her inheritance, and the man she left launches a dangerous plan to get her back. In a house haunted by the sorrows of the women who came before her, Justine must overcome their tragic legacy if she hopes to save herself and her children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Hunting Wives *




  








*A Most Anticipated Novel by The Skimm * Cosmopolitan * SheReads * Frolic * PopSugar * BuzzFeed * Goodreads * E! Online * Betches * Crime Reads * Pure Wow * Book Riot * Bustle * and more!

A Book of the Month Club Selection

“Gossipy, scandalous housewives behaving badly might make this the juiciest read of the season."--Library Journal (starred review)

"Sultry, salacious and utterly unpredictable....You'll devour it."--Riley Sager, New York Times bestselling author of Home Before Dark

The Hunting Wives share more than target practice, martinis, and bad behavior in this novel of obsession, seduction, and murder.*

Sophie O'Neill left behind an envy-inspiring career and the stressful, competitive life of big-city Chicago to settle down with her husband and young son in a small Texas town. It seems like the perfect life with a beautiful home in an idyllic rural community. But Sophie soon realizes that life is now too quiet, and she's feeling bored and restless.

Then she meets Margot Banks, an alluring socialite who is part of an elite clique secretly known as the Hunting Wives. Sophie finds herself completely drawn to Margot and swept into her mysterious world of late-night target practice and dangerous partying. As Sophie's curiosity gives way to full-blown obsession, she slips farther away from the safety of her family and deeper into this nest of vipers.

When the body of a teenage girl is discovered in the woods where the Hunting Wives meet, Sophie finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation and her life spiraling out of control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crash and Burn (Sisterhood Book 27)*




  








*Their enemies may play dirty, but the Sisterhood plays smart in this explosive thriller by the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Point Blank.*

_The Sisterhood: a group of women from all walks of life bound by friendship and a quest for justice. Armed with vast resources, top-notch expertise, and a loyal network of allies around the globe, the Sisterhood will not rest until every wrong is made right._

The women of the Sisterhood are united by their mission to help those unable to help themselves. But now they’ve encountered opponents who share a unique bond of their own. The law firm of Queen, King, Bishop & Rook—the Chessmen—has been a formidable force in Washington, D.C., for decades. And Sisterhood member Nikki Quinn’s new case has made her their prime target.

Nikki has agreed to represent Livinia Lambert as she files for divorce from her domineering, greedy husband, Wilson “Buzz” Lambert. Buzz, currently Speaker of the House, fears the scandal will scupper his presidential plans, and intends to make life extremely difficult for Livinia—with the Chessmen’s help. For too long, the Chessmen have believed themselves above the law they pretend to serve, but there’s no statute of limitations on the Sisterhood’s particular brand of justice—or their loyalty . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Need to Know (Sisterhood Book 28 )*



  








*Justice is music to the Sisterhood’s ears as they delve into the dark side of celebrity—from the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Crash and Burn.*

Through all their missions and adventures, the tightknit group of friends who make up the Sisterhood have learned one vital lesson: everybody has a weak spot. In the case of Yoko Wong’s dear friend Garland Lee, the multimillion-selling performer known as America’s beloved songbird, that weak spot was trusting her lawyer, Arthur Forrester. For years, he’s taken advantage of her faith in him to amass a secret fortune. And now, in the deepest betrayal yet, he’s dragged her into a lawsuit that could cost her everything.

The Sisterhood know they can’t let that happen. Forrester has some of the country’s top judges in his pocket, and a list of influential and ruthless friends—not to mention knowledge of all the ways the law can be corrupted to work in his favor. But he doesn’t have the Vigilantes’ deep-seated loyalty and determination. And all his years of underhanded dealings won’t prepare him for the type of creative payback that the Sisters have made their specialty . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Girl in the Rearview Mirror: A Novel*




  








*An Entertainment Weekly hottest read of the summer • A USA Today hottest read of the week • A Refinery29 best thriller of June • A New York Post best book of the week

“With hairpin twists and immense psychological acuity, Kelsey Rae Dimberg’s Girl in the Rearview Mirror is as seductive as the glamorous, privileged family at its center—and as cunning. An exciting, intoxicating debut, it will hold you until its startling final pages.” — Megan Abbott, bestselling author of Dare Me and Give Me Your Hand*

_I never meant to lie. That is, I never wanted to._

They are Phoenix’s First Family: handsome Philip Martin, son of the sitting Senator, an ex-football player who carries himself with an easy grace and appears destined to step into his father’s seat when the time is right; his wife Marina, the stylish and elegant director of Phoenix’s fine arts museum; and their four-year-old daughter Amabel, beautiful and precocious and beloved.

Finn Hunt is working a dull office job to pay off her college debt when she meets Philip and charms Amabel. She eagerly agrees to nanny, thinking she’s lucked into the job of a lifetime. Though the glamour of the Martins’ lifestyle undeniably dazzles Finn, her real pleasure comes from being part of the family: sharing quick jokes with Philip in the kitchen before he leaves for work; staying late when Marina needs a last-minute sitter; and spending long days with Amabel, who is often treated more like a photo op than a child.

But behind every façade lurks a less attractive truth. When a young woman approaches Finn, claiming a connection with Philip and asking Finn to pass on a message, Finn becomes caught up in a web of deceit with the senate seat at its center. And Finn isn’t exactly innocent herself: she too has a background she has kept hidden, and under the hot Phoenix sun, everything is about to be laid bare. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pictures To Die For (John Kite Book 3)*




  







Mayhem in Florida and murders in Europe. If a billionaire wants something badly enough, who can stop them getting it? Especially when his accomplice is an obsessive criminal. In this fast action thriller – with a touch of wit – it’s art detective John Kite’s job to nail the dangerous and mystifying thieves who steal paintings – then destroy them. Kite criss-crosses the world to save millions of dollars’ worth of art from destruction as a beguilingly sexy, and kooky, ex-cop re-enters his life with problems of her own she wants him to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killing Art (John Kite Book 4) *




  







“China is killing art,” a woman tells PI John Kite. “You must stop them.” Then she is killed in a hail of bullets. Is the bizarre message connected to the flood of robberies Kite is investigating? Or to the dead auctioneer found floating in the ocean? Or is it evidence of a world-wide conspiracy? Being shot at with a flare gun is just the start of this action-filled adventure for ex-cop John Kite. His quest for answers takes him on a 1500 mile road chase, and a speedboat pursuit across the Mediterranean. A girlfriend tells Kite he is “too dangerous to know”, but his signature sense of humour is undimmed. With a volcano ready to blow its top, can Kite stop the conspiracy before it causes western economies to go into melt-down ?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Physics of Wall Street: A Brief History of Predicting the Unpredictable *




  








*A look inside the world of “quants” and how science can (and can’t) predict financial markets: “Entertaining and enlightening” (The New York Times).*

After the economic meltdown of 2008, Warren Buffett famously warned, “beware of geeks bearing formulas.” But while many of the mathematicians and software engineers on Wall Street failed when their abstractions turned ugly in practice, a special breed of physicists has a much deeper history of revolutionizing finance. Taking us from fin-de-siècle Paris to Rat Pack–era Las Vegas, from wartime government labs to Yippie communes on the Pacific coast, James Owen Weatherall shows how physicists successfully brought their science to bear on some of the thorniest problems in economics, from options pricing to bubbles.

The crisis was partly a failure of mathematical modeling. But even more, it was a failure of some very sophisticated financial institutions to think like physicists. Models—whether in science or finance—have limitations; they break down under certain conditions. And in 2008, sophisticated models fell into the hands of people who didn’t understand their purpose, and didn’t care. It was a catastrophic misuse of science. The solution, however, is not to give up on models; it’s to make them better.

This book reveals the people and ideas on the cusp of a new era in finance, from a geophysicist using a model designed for earthquakes to predict a massive stock market crash to a physicist-run hedge fund earning 2,478.6% over the course of the 1990s. Weatherall shows how an obscure idea from quantum theory might soon be used to create a far more accurate Consumer Price Index. _The Physics of Wall Street_ will change how we think about our economic future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Luftwaffe Battle of Britain Fighter Pilot's Kitbag: Uniforms & Equipment from the Summer of 1940 and the Human Stories Behind Them*


  








*“Detail(s) German fighter pilots’ flying helmets, oxygen masks, goggles . . . and other ephemera . . . brilliantly done—and completely engrossing.”—The Aviation Historian* 

Reichsmarschall Gring told Hitler that it would take less than a month for his much-vaunted Luftwaffe to conquer the RAF and pave the way for the German invasion of Great Britain. His prediction was to prove disastrously wrong, but for four long months his pilots and aircrew fought for their lives in the skies above the UK.

From their bases in continental Europe, the Luftwaffe’s fighter pilots escorted the great bomber fleets that sought to destroy the RAF’s airfields and installations, and tackled the Spitfires and Hurricanes deployed to defend Britain’s towns and cities. Whilst much has been written on the titanic struggle for supremacy fought throughout the summer of 1940 and of the men and machines of both sides, little attention has been paid to what the pilots wore and carried with them in the air.

All the objects that a Luftwaffe fighter pilot was issued with during the Battle of Britain are explored in this book in high-definition color photographs, showing everything from the differing uniforms, to headgear, personal weapons, gloves, goggles, parachute packs and the essential life jacket. Each item is fully described and its purpose and use explained.

Fly with the Messerschmitt Bf 109s and Bf 110s across the Channel and see what the Luftwaffe aircrew wore as they took on Fighter Command in what was justly called the Battle of Britain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Imperial War Museums' Book of War Behind Enemy Lines *




  







War Behind Enemy Lines tells the unvarnished story of British Special Forces in the Second World War. While the SAS and SBS remain household names today, there were a plethora of lesser known units, large and small, that played their part before departing the scene. Of special note was the Long Range Desert Group (LRDG) formed in North Africa who imparted their skills to David Stirlings SAS in the early days. The Special Boat Sections and Squadron and other Royal Marine units inflicted great damage. Popskis Private Army used heavily armed jeeps effectively in Italy while the Jedburghs parachuted in to assist the French Resistance.In Burma, the Chindits, under the controversial Orde Wingate, conducted deep penetration patrols against the Japanese, suffering heavy casualties from enemy action and disease.Drawing on personal accounts as well as official records, the author paints a vivid picture of the operations and contribution of these and other units. He also analyses, using his own experience, the reasons for the resulting successes and failures.There is unlikely to be a more comprehensive and authoritative account of the Golden Age of British Special Forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Calais: A Fight to the Finish - May 1940 (Channel Ports) *




  







This is the story of the Battle of Calais, a short but bloody struggle to delay the German advance in May 1940. It is a story of uncertainty, of taut nerves, of heat, dust, raging thirst and hand-to-hand fighting in the narrow streets of the channel port now known to millions of Britons as a gateway to the Continent. The guide will take the visitor beyond the ferry terminal and hypermarkets to reveal the hidden Calais and the actions of individuals and units.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*SOE: The Scientific Secrets *




  







The history of Special Operations Executive (SOE) seems to spring a never-ending run of surprises, and here are some more. This book explores the mysterious world of the tools SOE used for their missions of subversion and sabotage. An often grim reality is confronted that is more akin with the world of James Bond and Q's workshop than previously believed. Written by two scientists, one of whom served in the SOE and one who was tasked with clearing up after it was disbanded; their insider knowledge presents a clear account of the way in which SOE's inventors worked. From high explosive technology to chemical and biological devices; from the techniques of air supply to incendiarism; from camouflage to underwater warfare; and from radio communications to weaponry. SOE: The Scientific Secrets is a revelation about the tools that allowed the murky world of spying and spies to operate during wartime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Arras Counter-Attack, 1940 (Battleground II)*




  







On 21 May 1940 during the ill-fated Dunkirk Campaign the British launched an operation spearheaded by two tank regiments to help secure the city of Arras. This was the only significant armored operation mounted by the British during the campaign.Poorly coordinated and starting badly, the Matilda tanks ran into the flanks of Rommels over-extended 7th Panzer Division. With the German antitank guns, unable to penetrate the armor of the British tanks, Rommels infantry fell into chaos as the Matildas plunged deep into their flank. The Germans were machine-gunned and started to surrender in large numbers but with the British infantry lagging well behind, fighting their own battles in the villages, there was no one to round them up.Into this scene of chaos entered Rommel whose personal leadership and example started to steady his troops and organize an effective response, despite being spattered with the brains of his aide de camp. This was classic Rommel but in the aftermath, he claimed to have been attacked by five divisions.The Arras counterattack contributed to Hitler issuing the famous halt order to his Panzers that arguably did much to allow the British Army to withdraw to Dunkirk and escape total destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Normandy: Hill 112: The Battle of the Odon (Battleground Europe)*




  







Over a month after the D-Day landings the Allies were still confined to the Normandy peninsula. The German line was anchored by the medieval town of Caen, which the British were supposed to have occupied on D-Day. The key to capturing Caen was Hill 112, known to the Germans as "Kalverienberg" (or "Mount Calvary").Under pressure from Churchill, Montgomery launched a major offensive. Unfortunately, German reinforcements delayed by Allied bombing were now arriving in the Caen area. The British found themselves facing no less than four SS divisions, the 1st, 2nd, 9th and 10th and the Tigers of the 502nd SS Heavy Panzer Regiment. An all-out Allied effort, including heavy bombers and naval bombardment, was required to secure the final victory.

This new addition to the Battleground Europe series details all the action around Hill 112. Numerous illustrations and maps complement the lively text.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Wrong Enemy: America in Afghanistan, 2001–2014*




  








*A journalist with deep knowledge of the region provides “an enthralling and largely firsthand account of the war in Afghanistan” (Financial Times).*

Few reporters know as much about Afghanistan as Carlotta Gall. She was there in the 1990s after the Russians were driven out. She witnessed the early flourishing of radical Islam, imported from abroad, which caused so much local suffering. She was there right after 9/11, when US special forces helped the Northern Alliance drive the Taliban out of the north and then the south, fighting pitched battles and causing their enemies to flee underground and into Pakistan. Gall knows just how much this war has cost the Afghan people—and just how much damage can be traced to Pakistan and its duplicitous government and intelligence forces.

Combining searing personal accounts of battles and betrayals with moving portraits of the ordinary Afghans who were caught up in the conflict for more than a decade, _The Wrong Enemy_ is a sweeping account of a war brought by American leaders against an enemy they barely understood and could not truly engage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chiral Agent – A Military Science Fiction Thriller: Biogenesis War Book 1 (The Biogenesis War) *




  








_*WINNER OF THE 2021 Reader's Favorite Book Award for Science Fiction*_

*First, they stole his identity. Now, they want him dead.*

Shadow Recon pilot Micah Case awakens above an alien world, with no memory of his past and a mysterious voice inside his head. Worse, his own military is hunting him... and he has no idea why.

_*His genetic code could destroy all life.*_

The voice leads to a discovery so unbelievable, enemy nations would kill to control it — to control _him._ Now, Micah must use every skill in his arsenal to secure the stolen research.

The stakes are impossibly high, but failure is not an option. The alternative could mean the extinction of a people Micah can no longer call his own. Humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Bend of the World: A Novel *




  








*“Bacharach has a great comic voice— shrewd, deadpan, and dirty—and The Bend of the World fears no weirdness.”—Sam Lipsyte*


“Mighty strange doings” mark the Pittsburgh of Jacob Bacharach’s audacious and hilarious debut novel, a town where “yeti, UFOs, rumors of orgiastic rites, intimations of the Mayan apocalypse and ‘psycho-temporal distortions’ add that extra zing to the bustling night life” (James Wolcott). On the edge of thirty, and comfortably adrift in life, Peter Morrison finds his personal and professional life taking a turn for the weird as his attempts to transition into adulthood are thwarted by conspiracies both real and imagined. In this madcap coming-of-age novel, where no one quite comes of age, Bacharach brings an “immensely entertaining” and “Vonnegut-like sensibility” (_Library Journal_ ) to the “aptly surreal satire” (_Dan Chaon_) of hipsters, corporations, and American life in the adolescent years of the twenty-first century. “A disarming, intelligent and seriously funny debut,” _The Bend of the World_ “marks the arrival of Jacob Bacharach as a writer to watch” (Bob Hoover, _Pittsburgh Post-Gazette_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Men Explain Things to Me *




  








*The National Book Critics Circle Award–winning author delivers a collection of essays that serve as the perfect “antidote to mansplaining” (The Stranger).*

In her comic, scathing essay “Men Explain Things to Me,” Rebecca Solnit took on what often goes wrong in conversations between men and women. She wrote about men who wrongly assume they know things and wrongly assume women don’t, about why this arises, and how this aspect of the gender wars works, airing some of her own hilariously awful encounters.

She ends on a serious note— because the ultimate problem is the silencing of women who have something to say, including those saying things like, “He’s trying to kill me!”

This book features that now-classic essay with six perfect complements, including an examination of the great feminist writer Virginia Woolf’s embrace of mystery, of not knowing, of doubt and ambiguity, a highly original inquiry into marriage equality, and a terrifying survey of the scope of contemporary violence against women.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Grace Kelly Dress: A Novel *




  








_Two years after Grace Kelly’s royal wedding, her iconic dress is still all the rage in Paris—and one replica, and the secrets it carries, will inspire three generations of women to forge their own paths in life and in love._

Paris, 1958: Rose, a seamstress at a fashionable atelier, has been entrusted with sewing a Grace Kelly—look-alike gown for a wealthy bride-to-be. But when, against better judgment, she finds herself falling in love with the bride’s handsome brother, Rose must make an impossible choice, one that could put all she’s worked for at risk: love, security and of course, the dress.

Sixty years later, tech CEO Rachel, who goes by the childhood nickname “Rocky,” has inherited the dress for her upcoming wedding in New York City. But there’s just one problem: Rocky doesn’t want to wear it. A family heirloom dating back to the 1950s, the dress just isn’t _her_. Rocky knows this admission will break her mother Joan’s heart. But what she doesn’t know is _why_ Joan insists on the dress—or the heartbreaking secret that changed her mother’s life decades before, as she herself prepared to wear it.

As the lives of these three women come together in surprising ways, the revelation of the dress’s history collides with long-buried family heartaches. And in the lead-up to Rocky’s wedding, they’ll have to confront the past before they can embrace the beautiful possibilities of the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sherlock Holmes and the Twelve Days of Christmas: An enthralling collection of festive mysteries*




  








*Twelve festive mysteries for your Christmas wish list…

Roger Riccard, having published two previous Sherlock Holmes novels, The Case of the Poisoned Lilly and The Case of the Twain Papers, has again taken pen in hand to bring forth a series of twelve short stories from the Christmas seasons of Holmes’ career.*

From a case endangering Queen Victoria to his old arch-nemesis Moriarty, follow Sherlock as he encounters the most unfathomable mysteries, all portrayed with Riccard’s trademark style and immersive historical detail. Just who did shoot Sir James Piersall at the stroke of midnight? And can Holmes and Watson prevent an assassination at Christmas Eve dinner - without knowing which of the royal guests is the intended target?

Brimming with wit, intrigue and mystery, Sherlock enthusiasts will be transfixed and delighted by this collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE LOST FILES OF SHERLOCK HOLMES a gripping mystery inspired by the work of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle *




  








*AN ANTHOLOGY OF BRAND NEW SHERLOCK HOLMES MYSTERIES*

If you love Arthur Conan Doyle’s original, do not miss this extraordinary collection of new tales.


Enough time has passed. Dr John Watson can finally reopen his tin box of chronicles. In this astonishing collection, *a treasure trove of new accounts of Sherlock Holmes’s extraordinary skills* finally comes to light.

What is the connection between murderous attacks on a colonel’s wife and the Legend of King Arthur? Why is a disgraced former ship captain stalking his neighbour? Who stole the statue of The Dying Gaul from a completely secure museum in Rome?

Find the answers to these confounding mysteries and more in *seven exhilarating NEW short stories*, including:

•The Adventure of the Connoisseur
•The Mystery of Avalon
•The Missing Don Giovanni
•The Hooded Man
•The Old Grey Horse
•The Adventure of the Conscientious Constable
•The Adventures of the Dying Gaul


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE ANNALS OF SHERLOCK HOLMES a gripping mystery inspired by the work of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (THE LOST FILES OF SHERLOCK HOLMES Book 3) *




  








*A COLLECTION OF BRAND NEW SHERLOCK HOLMES MYSTERIES MYSTERIES*

If you love Arthur Conan Doyle’s original, do not miss this collection of artfully-constructed new tales.


In this gratifyingly perplexing anthology, Dr John Watson finally discloses the details of mysteries tantalizingly alluded to but never before unravelled.

Is a mother really speaking with her drowned daughter from beyond the grave? What connects a politician, a lighthouse and a trained cormorant? Why is the depth to which the parsley has sunk into the butter dish so vital a clue?

Discover the answers to these curious questions and more in these three short stories of knockout power:

•THE DUNDAS SEPARATION CASE
•THE ABERNETTY MYSTERY
•THE ADVENTURE OF THE RELUCTANT SPIRIT


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of a Prankster (Hamish Macbeth Mysteries Book 7)*




  








*Travel to the Scotland Highlands with this classic Hamish Macbeth cozy mystery from the author of the Agatha Raisin series.*

_Death of a Prankster: A Hamish Macbeth Mystery_

Admittedly, there's a touch of black humor in the case. Rich, old practical joker Andrew Trent summons his kin to remote Arrat House in the dead of winter for a deathbed farewell. They arrive to find him in perfect health and eager to torment them with a whole new bag of unfunny jokes.

But this time the body that falls out of the closet is Andrew Trent's own. And nobody's laughing.

Especially not Constable Hamish Macbeth, who is hard put to glean any information from Trent's unappealing nearest and dearest. And when the lanky constable's former flame, Priscilla Halburton-Smythe, inserts her beautiful self into the case, Hamish must muster all his native guile to carry him through. Fortunately, he has a few clever tricks up his own sleeve, which enable this most endearing of crime fighters to get the best, and last, laugh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of a Ghost (A Hamish Macbeth Mystery Book 32) *




  








*Sergeant Hamish Macbeth--Scotland's most quick-witted but unambitious policeman--returns in M.C. Beaton's new mystery in her New York Times bestselling series. From the author of the Agatha Raisin series.*

When Police Sergeant Hamish Macbeth hears reports of a haunted castle near Drim, he assumes the eerie noises and lights reported by the villagers are just local teenagers going there to smoke pot or, worse, inject themselves with drugs. Still, Hamish decides that he and his policeman, Charlie "Clumsy" Carson, will spend the night at the ruined castle to get to the bottom of the rumors once and for all.

There's no sign of any ghost...but then Charlie disappears through the floor. It turns out he's fallen into the cellar. And what Hamish and Charlie find there is worse than a ghost: a dead body propped against the wall. Waiting for help to arrive, Hamish and Charlie leave the castle just for a moment--to eat bacon baps--but when they return, the body is nowhere to be seen.

It's clear something strange--and deadly--is going on at the castle, and Hamish must get to the bottom of it before the "ghost" can strike again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Judgment Calls: A Samantha Kincaid Mystery (Samantha Kincaid Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A seemingly simple assault case spirals into a complex web of violence and deception in this bold debut thriller*

Deputy District Attorney Samantha Kincaid walks into her office in Portland's Drug and Vice Division one Monday morning to find three police officers waiting for her. A thirteen-year-old girl has been brutally attacked and left for dead on the city's outskirts. Given the lack of evidence, most lawyers would settle for an assault charge; Samantha, unnerved by the viciousness of the crime, decides to go for attempted murder. But as she prepares for the trial, she uncovers a dangerous trail leading to a high-profile death penalty case, a prostitution ring of underage girls, and a possible serial killer. And she finds her judgment—not only in matters of the law but in her personal life—called into question.

In Samantha Kincaid, Alafair Burke has created a complex, appealing character—a woman consumed by a sense of justice, who is also tough enough to take on a man's world. Seamlessly juxtaposing courtroom scenes with those of criminal investigation, _Judgment Calls_ reveals not only an insider's knowledge of the criminal justice system but a fresh new voice in the world of crime writing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Beginner’s Guide to Murder*




  








Grace, Meg and Daphne, all in their seventies, are minding their own business while enjoying a cup of tea in a café, when seventeen-year-old Nina stumbles in. She’s clearly distraught and running from someone, so the three women think nothing of hiding her when a suspicious-looking man starts asking if they’ve seen her.

Once alone, Nina tells the women a little of what she’s running from. The need to protect her is immediate, and Grace, Meg and Daphne vow to do just this. But how? They soon realise there really is only one answer: murder.

And so begins the tale of the three most unlikely murderers-in-the-making, and may hell protect anyone who underestimates them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Charcoal Joe: An Easy Rawlins Mystery (Easy Rawlins Series Book 14) *




  








*Walter Mosley’s indelible detective Easy Rawlins is back, with a new detective agency and a new mystery to solve.*

Picking up where his last adventures in _Rose Gold _left off in L.A. in the late 1960s, Ezekiel “Easy” Rawlins finds his life in transition. He’s ready—finally—to propose to his girlfriend, Bonnie Shay, and start a life together. And he’s taken the money he got from the Rose Gold case and, together with two partners, Saul Lynx and Tinsford “Whisper” Natly, has started a new detective agency. But, inevitably, a case gets in the way: Easy’s friend Mouse introduces him to Rufus Tyler, a very old man everyone calls Charcoal Joe. Joe’s friend’s son, Seymour (young, bright, top of his class in physics at Stanford), has been arrested and charged with the murder of a white man from Redondo Beach. Joe tells Easy he will pay and pay well to see this young man exonerated, but seeing as how Seymour literally was found standing over the man’s dead body at his cabin home, and considering the racially charged motives seemingly behind the murder, that might prove to be a tall order.

Between his new company, a heart that should be broken but is not, a whole raft of new bad guys on his tail, and a bad odor that surrounds Charcoal Joe, Easy has his hands full, his horizons askew, and his life in shambles around his feet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Twelve Sharp (Stephanie Plum, No. 12) *




  








Welcome to Trenton, New Jersey, where bounty hunter Stephanie Plum's life is about to implode in Janet Evanovich's wildest, hottest novel yet!

FIRST A STRANGER APPEARS
While chasing down the usual cast of miscreants and weirdos Stephanie discovers that a crazed woman is stalking _her._

THEN THE STRANGER REVEALS HER SECRETS
The woman dresses in black, carries a 9mm Glock, and has a bad attitude and a mysterious connection to dark and dangerous Carlos Manoso …street name, Ranger.

NEXT, SOMEBODY DIES
The action turns deadly serious, and Stephanie goes from hunting skips to hunting a murderer.

SOON, THE CHASE IS ON
Ranger needs Stephanie for more reasons than he can say. And now, the two are working together to find a killer, rescue a missing child, and stop a lunatic from raising the body count. When Stephanie Plum and Ranger get too close for comfort, vice cop Joe Morelli (her on-again, off-again boyfriend) steps in.

Will the ticking clock stop at the stroke of twelve, or will a stranger in the wind find a way to stop Stephanie Plum…forever? Filled with Janet Evanovich's trademark action, nonstop adventure, and sharp humor, _Twelve Sharp_ shows why her novels have been called "hot stuff" (_The New York Times_), and Evanovich herself "the master" (_San Francisco Examiner_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Double Down (The Men of the Sisterhood Book 1) *




  








*#1 New York Times-Bestselling Author: Three suspenseful novellas starring hot heroes—includes Upside Down, Countdown, and Takedown!*

The menfolk are stepping out of the pages of #1 _New York Times _bestselling author Fern Michaels’ beloved Sisterhood series and into the spotlight…

After years of standing by their women, the Sisterhood’s significant others have also become loyal friends. And now Jack Emery, Nikki’s husband, has enlisted Ted, Joe, Jay, Bert, Dennis, and Abner to form a top-secret organization known as BOLO Consultants.

Jack has two missions in mind. The first: offering some behind-the-scenes help to Nikki’s law firm as they take on the all-powerful Andover Pharmaceuticals. Andover’s anti-leukemia drug causes terrible side effects in young patients, but a class-action suit seems doomed to fail. BOLO Consultants have a prescription to cure that. Meanwhile, Virginia’s lieutenant governor has a sideline as a slum landlord, and his impoverished tenants are suffering. Tyler Sandford believes his status puts him above the law. But when the Sisterhood and their allies decide to get involved, no one is beyond the reach of true justice…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Kate Jones Thriller Series Omnibus: The complete Kate Jones Thriller Series *




  








*★★★★★The complete Kate Jones thriller series omnibus★★★★★ Read all five books in the page-turning action/adventure series in one handy set:

★Book 1:* *Kate Jones Thrillers, Vol. 1:* Contains the first four novellas in the edge-of-your-seat Kate Jones adventure thriller series: _Bad Spirits, Dead of Winter, Death Rites, _and _Touring for Death_.

*★Book 2:* *Cruising for Death*. Kate Jones is on a luxury cruise in the Caribbean when a passenger dies of an apparent heart attack and the ship is boarded by modern-day pirates. Along with two other passengers, Kate is kidnapped by a long-lost enemy who wants to settle an old score.

*★Book 3*: *Yucatan Dead.* For Kate Jones, being on the run was never going to be easy. But with a new identity and a new life, she was beginning to believe she'd made it through the worst. Then, in an act of twisted revenge, Kate's imprisoned deep in the Yucatán by her deadly enemy, his intention to make her pay for her sins.

*★Book 4: A One Way Ticket to Dead.* After years of running from her ex, Kate Jones is ready to bury the past and try to piece together a new normal. But first there’s a loose end to tie, and it involves digging up old ghosts that are best left alone.

*★Book 5: Vigilante Dead. *PI Kate Jones lands the case of a lifetime: a college student with no history of drug abuse dies of an overdose, and the parents come to Kate demanding answers. Soon, Seattle is reeling from dozens more deaths, all with the same chemical markers. At first, police assume that the victims are closet junkies who got hold of a bad combination, but after someone close to her becomes a victim, Kate believes something far more sinister is going on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lesser Evil: A Beacon Falls Novel (Lucy Guardino FBI Thrillers Book 12)*




  








*The search for a missing baby unmasks a sadistic killer . . . “A compelling new voice in thriller writing.” —Jeffery Deaver, New York Times–bestselling author of The Never Game *

Lucy Guardino has fought and defeated evil before—but nothing like the case Dr. Cassandra Hart brings to the Beacon Falls team: a missing infant, his mother dead.

Alina was only nineteen, full of hope—despite being raped, left for dead, and finding herself pregnant with the rapist’s child. Then Alina kills herself. The world thinks she also killed her newborn baby. No one will investigate further, not without forensic evidence. No one believes there is a link between Alina’s case and the brutal murders of other women.

No one except Dr. Cassandra Hart and former FBI Special Agent Lucy Guardino. Two women, both fiercely passionate about justice for the victims they serve. And both just as determined to defeat the evil stalking the streets of Pittsburgh, even if it means risking everything. But when justice fails them, where will they draw the line? Is there ever a time when taking the law into their own hands is the lesser evil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The True History of Merlin the Magician *




  








*A medieval historian examines what we really know about the man who was “Merlin the Magician” and his impact on Britain.*

Merlin has remained an enthralling and curious individual since he was first introduced in the twelfth century in Geoffrey of Monmouth’s _Historia Regum Britanniae_. But although the Merlin of literature and Arthurian myth is well known, his “historical” figure and his relation to medieval magic are less familiar. In this book Anne Lawrence-Mathers explores just who he was and what he has meant to Britain.

The historical Merlin was no rough magician: he was a learned figure from the cutting edge of medieval science and adept in astrology, cosmology, prophecy, and natural magic, as well as being a seer and a proto-alchemist. His powers were convincingly real—and useful, for they helped to add credibility to the “long-lost” history of Britain which first revealed them to a European public. Merlin’s prophecies reassuringly foretold Britain’s path, establishing an ancient ancestral line and linking biblical prophecy with more recent times. Merlin helped to put British history into world history.

Lawrence-Mathers also explores the meaning of Merlin’s magic across the centuries, arguing that he embodied ancient Christian and pagan magical traditions, recreated for a medieval court and shaped to fit a new moral framework. Linking Merlin’s reality and power with the culture of the Middle Ages, this remarkable book reveals the true impact of the most famous magician of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Victoria: The Queen: An Intimate Biography of the Woman Who Ruled an Empire *




  








*The true story for fans of the PBS Masterpiece series Victoria, this page-turning biography reveals the real woman behind the myth: a bold, glamorous, unbreakable queen—a Victoria for our times. Drawing on previously unpublished papers, this stunning portrait is a story of love and heartbreak, of devotion and grief, of strength and resilience.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY
THE NEW YORK TIMES • ESQUIRE • THE CHICAGO PUBLIC LIBRARY

“Victoria the Queen, Julia Baird’s exquisitely wrought and meticulously researched biography, brushes the dusty myth off this extraordinary monarch.”—The New York Times Book Review (Editor’s Choice)*

When Victoria was born, in 1819, the world was a very different place. Revolution would threaten many of Europe’s monarchies in the coming decades. In Britain, a generation of royals had indulged their whims at the public’s expense, and republican sentiment was growing. The Industrial Revolution was transforming the landscape, and the British Empire was commanding ever larger tracts of the globe. In a world where women were often powerless, during a century roiling with change, Victoria went on to rule the most powerful country on earth with a decisive hand.

Fifth in line to the throne at the time of her birth, Victoria was an ordinary woman thrust into an extraordinary role. As a girl, she defied her mother’s meddling and an adviser’s bullying, forging an iron will of her own. As a teenage queen, she eagerly grasped the crown and relished the freedom it brought her. At twenty, she fell passionately in love with Prince Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha, eventually giving birth to nine children. She loved sex and delighted in power. She was outspoken with her ministers, overstepping conventional boundaries and asserting her opinions. After the death of her adored Albert, she began a controversial, intimate relationship with her servant John Brown. She survived eight assassination attempts over the course of her lifetime. And as science, technology, and democracy were dramatically reshaping the world, Victoria was a symbol of steadfastness and security—queen of a quarter of the world’s population at the height of the British Empire’s reach.

Drawing on sources that include fresh revelations about Victoria’s relationship with John Brown, Julia Baird brings vividly to life the fascinating story of a woman who struggled with so many of the things we do today: balancing work and family, raising children, navigating marital strife, losing parents, combating anxiety and self-doubt, finding an identity, searching for meaning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Old Sparky: The Electric Chair and the History of the Death Penalty*




  








*A shocking exploration of America’s preferred method of capital punishment.*

In early 2013, Robert Gleason became the latest victim of the electric chair, a peculiarly American execution method. Shouting _Póg mo thóin_ (“Kiss my ass” in Gaelic), he grinned as electricity shot through his system. When the current was switched off, his body slumped against the leather restraints, and Gleeson, who had strangled two fellow inmates to ensure his execution was not postponed, was dead. The execution had gone flawlessly—not a guaranteed result with the electric chair, which has gone horrifically wrong on many occasions.

_Old Sparky_ covers the history of capital punishment in America and the “current wars” between Edison and Westinghouse that led to the development of the electric chair. It examines how the electric chair became the most popular method of execution in America before being superseded by lethal injection. Famous executions are explored, alongside quirky last meals and poignant last words.

The death penalty remains a hot topic of debate in America, and _Old Sparky_ does not shy away from that controversy. Executions have gone spectacularly wrong, with convicts being set alight or needing up to five jolts of electricity before dying. There have been terrible miscarriages of justice, and the death penalty has not been applied even-handedly. Historically, African Americans, the mentally challenged, and poor defendants have been likely to get the chair, an anomaly which led the Supreme Court to briefly suspend the death penalty. Since the resumption of capital punishment in 1976, Texas alone has executed more than five hundred prisoners, and death row is full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dark Towers: Deutsche Bank, Donald Trump, and an Epic Trail of Destruction *




  








*#1 WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER * NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *

_*New York Times*_* finance editor David Enrich's explosive exposé of the most scandalous bank in the world, revealing its shadowy ties to Donald Trump, Putin's Russia, and Nazi Germany

“A jaw-dropping financial thriller” —Philadelphia Inquirer*

On a rainy Sunday in 2014, a senior executive at Deutsche Bank was found hanging in his London apartment. Bill Broeksmit had helped build the 150-year-old financial institution into a global colossus, and his sudden death was a mystery, made more so by the bank’s efforts to deter investigation. Broeksmit, it turned out, was a man who knew too much.

In _Dark Towers_, award-winning journalist David Enrich reveals the truth about Deutsche Bank and its epic path of devastation. Tracing the bank’s history back to its propping up of a default-prone American developer in the 1880s, helping the Nazis build Auschwitz, and wooing Eastern Bloc authoritarians, he shows how in the 1990s, via a succession of hard-charging executives, Deutsche made a fateful decision to pursue Wall Street riches, often at the expense of ethics and the law.

Soon, the bank was manipulating markets, violating international sanctions to aid terrorist regimes, scamming investors, defrauding regulators, and laundering money for Russian oligarchs. Ever desperate for an American foothold, Deutsche also started doing business with a self-promoting real estate magnate nearly every other bank in the world deemed too dangerous to touch: Donald Trump. Over the next twenty years, Deutsche executives loaned billions to Trump, the Kushner family, and an array of scandal-tarred clients, including convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein.

_Dark Towers _is the never-before-told saga of how Deutsche Bank became the global face of financial recklessness and criminality—the corporate equivalent of a weapon of mass destruction. It is also the story of a man who was consumed by fear of what he’d seen at the bank—and his son’s obsessive search for the secrets he kept.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Void Recon: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 2) *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*





  








*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still*
The shocking truths revealed by the Emissaries of the Sa’Nerra continue to send tremors through the ranks of the Fleet and United Governments. Then an unprecedented strike at the heart of Fleet’s most important front-line command outpost only strengthens the resolve of the War Council to sue for peace.

But peace is impossible. Against the Sa’Nerra there is only victory or death.

With the Omega Taskforce fractured and its secrets on the verge of being revealed, the resolve of Captain Lucas Sterling remains unbroken. Under the command of Fleet Admiral Griffin, Sterling must take the Invictus deep into the Sa’Nerran half of the Void, in search of the alien super-weapon that goes by the name of Titan.

But there is also a new hope. Believed dead for a decade, Sterling must scour the Void for the one scientist who can unravel the mystery of the alien neural control technology. Yet even if Sterling can find him, there are no guarantees this man will help.

Alone in the Void and surrounded by the enemy and the remnants of human civilization that the United Governments abandoned to their fates, Sterling has only his advanced ship and talented crew to rely on.

Dangers lurk in every star system and at every spaceport. Yet Sterling and his crew are uniquely suited to the mission. Liberated from the shackles of Fleet moralities, Sterling is every bit as cold-hearted and ruthless as the enemies that seek to destroy him.

This will be the sternest test of the Omega Taskforce yet. And it is a test that Captain Lucas Sterling does not intend to fail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Exile: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 3)*




  








*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still*
The Sa’Nerra have breached Fleet’s front-line and are pushing toward Earth with an invasion armada. In its vanguard is the super-weapon known simply as Titan - a ten-kilometer-long battleship capable of destruction on a scale never seen before.

With G-sector already surrendered to the enemy, Fleet reforms and prepares to guard the only interstellar aperture that links the colonies to Earth. But Captain Lucas Sterling knows that without a way to counter the Sa’Nerran neural control weapon, there is no way to stop the alien warriors from pushing deeper into Fleet space.

With the alien invasion armada poised to cut off access to the Void, Captain Sterling and the crew of the Invictus must go against their orders and once again venture into this stellar no-man’s land alone.

Sterling knows that disgraced and exiled Fleet scientist, James Colicos, may be humanity’s only hope to stop the invasion. But in order to find him, the Invictus has to venture beyond the Void and into Sa’Nerran space itself.
The last time a Fleet ship burrowed too deeply into the aliens’ territory, it started a war. Now, Captain Sterling and his Omega officers must violate the enemy’s heartland once again.

Except this time, Sterling is not looking to start a war – he is trying to end one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Obsidian Fleet: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 4) *




  








*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still*

Led by the powerful super-dreadnaught known as the Titan, the Sa’Nerra continue to push back Fleet lines. Humanity faces annihilation at the guns of a mighty alien invasion armada, yet internal struggles within Fleet and the United Governments add new dangers.

Despite his success in recovering genius scientist James Colicos from the clutches of the enemy, Captain Lucas Sterling is forced to pay the price for disobeying orders. Transferred to the Special Investigations Branch under the command of its Machiavellian head, Captain Vernon Wessel, Sterling suspects foul play. And he’s not wrong.

Meanwhile, Admiral Griffin, stripped of her position as head of Fleet military forces, has gone missing. But as the mastermind behind the Omega Taskforce, Griffin has a backup plan in the form of the mysterious new Obsidian Fleet.

Things come to a head as the brutal and merciless Sa’Nerran invasion armada attacks Fleet’s most vital outpost, again forcing Sterling to break ranks and go it alone. Their only hope is to develop a defense against the alien neural control weapon that has already turned dozens of Fleet ships and thousands of Fleet crew. But Sa’Nerran Emissary, Clinton Crow, is still hot on Sterling’s tail.

This time Sterling and the Omega crew of the Invictus must venture into enemy territory without the support of Fleet forces. Wanted and on the run, Sterling will do anything to ensure that their mission succeeds.

The Omega Directive is in effect. And never in the history of war has its callous and cold-hearted doctrines been more necessary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1

*Dreadnaught: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 5) *




  








*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still*
With all hopes of developing a defense against the Sa’Nerran neural weapon gone, Captain Lucas Sterling and the beleaguered crew of the Invictus execute a desperate contingency plan. The warmongering aliens stand ready to attack and destroy earth – Sterling intends to give them a taste of their own medicine. An eye for an eye. A planet for a planet.

Powering through the Void in search of a powerful Dreadnaught-class warship thought lost two years earlier, Sterling intends to re-capture the four-kilometer-long vessel and use it to attack the Sa’Nerran homeworld itself.

Unfortunately, a Sa’Nerran ship packed with warriors is hot on their heels. In order to secure the mighty dreadnaught and prevent it from falling into enemy hands, Sterling must again take his ship and crew into battle.

But there aren’t many of them left.

Outnumbered, Sterling must rely on the Obsidian Soldiers – neurotic AI combat robots - for support. But he still doesn’t know if the machines can be trusted.

At the eleventh hour, an unexpected ally comes to Sterling’s aid. But will it be enough to defeat the Sa’Nerran and secure the Fleet Dreadnaught? As always, Sterling will be called upon to make hard decisions. Decisions that will cost lives.

The Dreadnaught is now their only hope of mounting a fightback. Without it the war – and the Omega Taskforce – is doomed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Vanguard: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 6) *




  








*Space is cold. But the heart of an Omega Captain is colder still.*

Earth is lost, but despite the situation appearing hopeless, Captain Lucas Sterling knows that the war is far from over. Now they are no longer fighting to save humanity – they are fighting to avenge it.

In order to strike at the heart of the Sa’Nerran empire, Sterling must first destroy the alien super-weapon that laid waste to Earth and the inner colonies. It seems like another impossible task, but this time Sterling has an ace up his sleeve in the form of new recruit, Ensign One. 

Even so, to succeed in his mission, Sterling must make the hardest decision of his life – one from which there is no turning back.

With the stage set for the final battle with the Sa’Nerra, Sterling must unite the surviving factions in the Void in order to mount an assault on the alien home world. With the Fleet Dreadnaught Vanguard leading the attack, the newly-revitalized Omega Taskforce is finally ready to repay blood with blood.

However, this time Sterling and his crew must not only face the emissaries of the Sa’Nerra, but the leader of the Sa’Nerran empire itself – the fearless and cruel Sa’Nerran Imperator.

The Omega Directive is in effect and the only way it ends is with the annihilation of the Sa’Nerran empire, no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Primeval Valley *




  








Reserve is a secluded enclave high in the Rocky Mountains where folks do their best to live quiet lives away from the chaos of civilization. The town’s peace is shattered when a young boy is taken by a strange creature, and a distraught father goes on a desperate hunt only to uncover a valley that shouldn’t exist.

A world where dinosaurs roam hunting prey. A world better left hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**inding Freedom: Harry and Meghan and the Making of a Modern Royal Family *




  







*INSTANT INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER * NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER * #1 SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER

The first, epic and true story of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex’s life together, finally revealing why they chose to pursue a more independent path and the reasons behind their unprecedented decision to step away from their royal lives, from two top royal reporters who have been behind the scenes since the couple first met. Finding Freedom is complete with full color photographs from Harry and Meghan’s courtship, wedding, Archie’s milestones, and many more unforgettable moments. *

When news of the budding romance between a beloved English prince and an American actress broke, it captured the world’s attention and sparked an international media frenzy. But while the Duke and Duchess of Sussex have continued to make headlines—from their engagement, wedding, and birth of their son Archie to their unprecedented decision to step back from their royal lives—few know the true story of Harry and Meghan.

For the very first time, _Finding Freedom_ goes beyond the headlines to reveal unknown details of Harry and Meghan’s life together, dispelling the many rumors and misconceptions that plague the couple on both sides of the pond. As members of the select group of reporters that cover the British Royal Family and their engagements, Omid Scobie and Carolyn Durand have witnessed the young couple’s lives as few outsiders can.

With unique access and written with the participation of those closest to the couple, _Finding Freedom_ is an honest, up-close, and disarming portrait of a confident, influential, and forward-thinking couple who are unafraid to break with tradition, determined to create a new path away from the spotlight, and dedicated to building a humanitarian legacy that will make a profound difference in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Forgotten Murder (A Medlar Mystery Book 3)*













*An English manor home, an unsolved mystery, too many suspects to count… It’s the perfect holiday for romance novelist Sara Medlar.*

After solving two murder cases in their hometown of Lachlan, Florida, Sara Medlar, her niece Kate and their friend Jack need a change of scenery. Sara arranges for them to visit an old friend of hers in England. Upon arrival at Oxley Manor, a centuries-old estate that has been converted to a luxury hotel, Kate and Jack quickly realize that Sara is up to something. They learn that Sara has also invited a number of others to join them at Oxley.

When everyone assembles, Sara lets them know why they are there. Decades earlier, two people ran off together from Oxley and haven’t been heard from since—and Sara wants to solve the case. As the people who were there the night the two went missing, the guests find themselves cast in a live mystery-theater event.

In reenacting the events of that night, it becomes clear that everyone has something to hide and no one is safe, especially when the discovery of a body makes it clear that at least one of the people who disappeared was murdered.

Sara, Jack and Kate are once again at the heart of a mysterious case that only they are able to solve. But someone is willing to continue to kill to keep the truth about Oxley Manor buried, and none of the guests are safe.

New York Times bestselling author Jude Deveraux has crafted another irresistible case in her bestselling Medlar Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**esort at Castaway Bay: Trick or Treat*













Sydney Whitmore, a forensic psychologist, moves to Shipwreck Island and renews her relationship with Ezra Reinhold, a reclusive billionaire who enjoys poking around in cold cases and has the means to hire the best people to find the answers no one else has been able to.

In book 3 in the series, it's Halloween and Sydney joins Ezra and his group as they take on an old murder case where the suspected killer has been caught and convicted although Ezra has reason to believe he may be innocent as he has claimed from the beginning.

Meanwhile, Sam asks Syd and Kelly for input on a case, Syd's friend Riley comes home after months in the hospital, Emily is faced with a nearly impossible decision, Rory has puppies to foster, and Logan settles into life on the island.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Floaters: A Novel *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLSER • “This is vintage Wambaugh, a rollicking and ribald tale, laced with black humor.”—The San Diego Union-Tribune*

Harbor cops Fortney and Leeds have a good time patrolling San Diego’s Mission Bay, scopingout body-sculpted beauties on pleasure craft, rescuing boating bozos who’ve run aground, and haulingin the occasional floater.

But now their days are anything but typical, for theAmerica’s Cup regattas have come to town and San Diego swarms with sailors, schemers, spies, and saboteurs,and the cuppies who want to love them. It’s a randy cuppie named Blaze who tweaks their cop instincts thatsomething’s not quite right on the waterfront—and it’sBlaze who sets off a bizarre criminal trail that wouldbe hilarious if it didn’t wind up just as nasty asit gets, with a pair of murders right on the eve of thebiggest sailing race of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ballast Point Breakdown: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








*2021 San Diego Book Awards winner!

Trained dolphins drown a Navy diver. An animal-rights activist commits public suicide. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters unearth one family's secrets before others die?*

On a cool winter evening, a speedboat hurtles across San Diego Bay and crashes into the Admiral's Club where a farewell party for the Navy's top-secret Dolphin Divers program is underway. As guests flee the ensuing fire, a woman named Janis Withers crawls from the inferno and screams her last words - Arion has returned!

Guitar-playing private detective Rolly Waters finds himself pulled into the case when he connects Janis to a pair of dog tags left behind by Butch Fleetwood, a member of the Dolphin Divers who disappeared during a training exercise twenty years earlier.

While fending off the FBI and local police, Rolly uncovers tantalizing connections between Fleetwood, a crusading journalist, a celebrity artist, a punk rock singer, a radical animal-rights organization, and the dead woman's own dysfunctional family. As he races against the authorities to uncover Arion's true identity, Rolly's investigation begins to reverberate with his own painful history. His search for the truth leads to a ruined casino on a deserted Mexican island where shocking secrets are unleashed in a ruthless showdown between tormented and tormentors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $3.

*The Girl Beneath the Sea: A Thriller (Underwater Investigation Unit Book 1) *




  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

For a Florida police diver, danger rises to the surface in an adventurous thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

Coming from scandalous Florida treasure hunters and drug smugglers, Sloan McPherson is forging her own path, for herself and for her daughter, out from under her family’s shadow. An auxiliary officer for Lauderdale Shores PD, she’s the go-to diver for evidence recovery. Then Sloan finds a fresh kill floating in a canal—a woman whose murky history collides with Sloan’s. Their troubling ties are making Sloan less a potential witness than a suspect. And her colleagues aren’t the only ones following every move she makes. So is the killer.

Stalked by an assassin, pitted against a ruthless cartel searching for a lost fortune, and under watch within her ranks, Sloan has only one ally: the legendary DEA agent who put Sloan’s uncle behind bars. He knows just how deep corruption runs—and the kind of danger Sloan is in. To stay alive, Sloan must stay one step ahead of her enemies—both known and unknown—and a growing conspiracy designed to pull her under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Family Lie*




  








*A scream cut through the night as they watched flames engulf the woodland. Fire ripped through the trees, leaving only charred branches behind. And then they saw it… on the ashen forest floor… was a body.*

Police officer,* Mitchel Prescott* answered the phone with a shaking hand. It was the one call he had been dreading. It was the hospital at Green Acres… his father *Thomas*, had died in the night.

Returning to the small town he had been avoiding since he was a child, Mitch must lay his father to rest.

When he arrives, the close-knit residents refuse to speak about Thomas’ death, other to explain he was found burnt to death in the woods and his dementia was the likely cause.

But when Mitch discovers traces of accelerant on his father’s body, he’s certain it wasn’t an accident. Then his childhood home is broken into, his father’s study ransacked, and a rock thrown through the window warning him to leave.

Mitch is convinced Thomas had discovered something that had got him into trouble… something that would threaten his entire family.

*But what secret is worth killing for?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Desolation Called Peace (Teixcalaan Book 2) *




  








*Now a USA Today bestseller! One of Publishers Weekly Best Books of 2021!

"[An] all around brilliant space opera, I absolutely love it."—Ann Leckie, on A Memory Called Empire*

_A Desolation Called Peace_ is the spectacular space opera sequel to Arkady Martine's genre-reinventing, Hugo Award-winning debut, _A Memory Called Empire._

An alien armada lurks on the edges of Teixcalaanli space. No one can communicate with it, no one can destroy it, and Fleet Captain Nine Hibiscus is running out of options.

In a desperate attempt at diplomacy with the mysterious invaders, the fleet captain has sent for a diplomatic envoy. Now Mahit Dzmare and Three Seagrass—still reeling from the recent upheaval in the Empire—face the impossible task of trying to communicate with a hostile entity.

Their failure will guarantee millions of deaths in an endless war. Their success might prevent Teixcalaan’s destruction—and allow the empire to continue its rapacious expansion.

Or it might create something far stranger . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Doomsday Book: A Novel (Oxford Time Travel) *




  








*Five years in the writing by one of science fiction's most honored authors, Doomsday Book is a storytelling triumph. Connie Willis draws upon her understanding of the universalities of human nature to explore the ageless issues of evil, suffering and the indomitable will of the human spirit.*

For Kivrin, preparing an on-site study of one of the deadliest eras in humanity's history was as simple as receiving inoculations against the diseases of the fourteenth century and inventing an alibi for a woman traveling alone. For her instructors in the twenty-first century, it meant painstaking calculations and careful monitoring of the rendezvous location where Kivrin would be received.

But a crisis strangely linking past and future strands Kivrin in a bygone age as her fellows try desperately to rescue her. In a time of superstition and fear, Kivrin—barely of age herself—finds she has become an unlikely angel of hope during one of history's darkest hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cabin Fever: The sizzling secrets of a Virgin air hostess *




  







*The secrets of the Mile High Club revealed…*

Mandy Smith spent twelve years strutting down the aisles as one of Richard Branson’s sexy and sassy flight attendants. From dealing with projectile vomit and celebrity tantrums to sipping Manhattans and shopping in New York, this inside account is riotous good fun. Set against a backdrop of exotic locations, the cast of zany characters includes everyone from Courtney Love to Sir Richard himself. Mandy’s jet-setting job allowed her to search the globe for Mr Right, which led her to many steamy love affairs. In _Cabin Fever_ Mandy Smith tells the good, the bad and the downright naughty tales of life in the air.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Logging Off *




  








*From bestselling author Nick Spalding comes a hilarious, uplifting story about one man’s attempt to live a tech free life.*

Andy Bellows is in a right state. Plagued with insomnia, anxiety and neckache, he’s convinced there’s something seriously wrong with him. And the worst thing is that his doctor agrees. The diagnosis: Andy is in the grip of a self-destructive addiction to technology—he just cannot put that bloody mobile phone down.

Texting, tweeting, gaming and online dating—technology rules Andy’s life. His phone even monitors his bowel movements. So how will he cope when he’s forced to follow doctor’s orders and step away from all of his beloved screens?

When he loses his precious digital window on the world, Andy discovers just how bewildering and scary living an analogue life can be. And when his sixty-day detox hits the headlines—making him a hero to suffering technophiles everywhere—Andy is sorely tempted to pack it all in and escape in the nearest Uber.

Can he get himself out of this mess, and work out how to live a better, technologically balanced life…without consulting Google even _once_?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ginger Man *




  








*“A picaresque novel to stop them all. Lusty, violent, wildly funny, it is a rigadoon of rascality, a bawled-out comic song of sex.” (Dorothy Parker, Esquire)*

First published in Paris in 1955, and originally banned in the United States and Ireland, J. P. Donleavy’s debut novel has since been recognized around the world as the masterful portrait of a charming and shameless American abroad.

Meet Sebastian Dangerfield: husband, father, and American law student at Trinity College in Dublin. Awaiting news of his father’s death and the substantial inheritance to follow, Sebastian barely has time for his studies as he chases women, avoids bill collectors, and tries to survive without having to descend into the bottomless pit of steady work.

In the words of Sean O’Reilly, “this man has granted himself the appalling right to say and think whatever the hell he likes. Silver-tongued seducer, hoaxer, thief, violent marauder, fantasist and drunk, he’s a Yank into the bargain, the rank outsider and ‘great gas’ altogether. You cannot help yourself enjoying his outrageous company” (_The Irish Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Awakening: The Dragon Heart Legacy, Book 1*




  








*#1 New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts begins a new trilogy of adventure, romance, and magick in The Awakening.*

_In the realm of Talamh, a teenage warrior named Keegan emerges from a lake holding a sword—representing both power and the terrifying responsibility to protect the Fey. In another realm known as Philadelphia, a young woman has just discovered she possesses a treasure of her own…_

When Breen Kelly was a girl, her father would tell her stories of magical places. Now she’s an anxious twentysomething mired in student debt and working a job she hates. But one day she stumbles upon a shocking discovery: her mother has been hiding an investment account in her name. It has been funded by her long-lost father—and it’s worth nearly four million dollars.

This newfound fortune would be life-changing for anyone. But little does Breen know that when she uses some of the money to journey to Ireland, it will unlock mysteries she couldn’t have imagined. Here, she will begin to understand why she kept seeing that silver-haired, elusive man, why she imagined his voice in her head saying _Come home, Breen Siobhan. It’s time you came home. _Why she dreamed of dragons. And where her true destiny lies—through a portal in Galway that takes her to a land of faeries and mermaids, to a man named Keegan, and to the courage in her own heart that will guide her through a powerful, dangerous destiny…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in Her Stocking (A Granny Reid Mystery Book 1)*




  








*In this spinoff cozy mystery series opener, a small-town Georgia grandmother reminisces about the murder of the local floozy in the 1980s.*

_As the Moonlight Magnolia Agency revisits old memories on Christmas Eve, Savannah Reid’s grandmother, Granny Reid, looks back to the 1980s—back when she went by Stella, everyone’s hair was bigger, and sweaters were colorful disasters. But murder never went out of style . . ._

Christmas has arrived in sleepy McGill, Georgia, but holiday cheer can’t keep temperamental Stella Reid from swinging a rolling pin at anyone who crosses her bad side—and this season, there are plenty. First an anonymous grinch vandalizes a celebrated nativity display. Far worse, the scandalous Prissy Carr is found dead in an alley behind a tavern. With police puzzled over the murder, Stella decides to stir the local gossip pot for clues on the culprit’s identity . . .

Turns out Prissy held a prominent spot on the naughty list, and suspects pile up like presents on Christmas morning. Unfortunately, the more progress Stella makes, the more fears she must confront. With a neighbor in peril and the futures of her beloved grandchildren at risk, Stella must somehow set everything straight and bring a cunning criminal to justice before December 25 . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Corn Maze (A Granny Reid Mystery Book 2) *




  








*The roots of the Moonlight Magnolia Detective Agency reach back to the 1980s in the little town of McGill, Georgia—where Stella Reid and her seven grandkids enjoy some spooky Halloween fun and stumble into murder . . .*

Even if she has to stick to a budget, Stella Reid always makes holidays like Halloween memorable for twelve-year-old Savannah and the rest of her grandchildren. After joining trick-or-treating and the annual parade down Main Street, Granny Reid and the kids head to Judge Patterson’s antebellum mansion, where a corn maze awaits. Most of the youngsters are too terrified to make it all the way to the middle. It’s lucky for them, because when Savannah and Granny get there, it proves to be even scarier than they expected—half buried in the mud at the center of the maze lies a human skull.

The grisly discovery uncovers a mystery that stretches back decades—and seems to be related to the long-unsolved murder of Granny Reid’s own part-Cherokee mother. After all this time, the culprit may be long gone . . . or still hiding among them. It’ll be up to Granny to dig into this Southern town’s history and a mess of old family secrets . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder at Mabel's Motel (A Granny Reid Mystery Book 3)*




  








*Stella “Granny” Reid’s youth wasn’t the only thing changed by time in tiny, nondescript McGill, Georgia. Except even back in the 1980s, the Southern town still had a way of attracting downright dubious characters—some with a talent for murder. *

As quirky as McGill’s residents can be, they usually welcome society’s oddballs and outcasts into the community with open arms. But the three members of the Lone White Wolf Pack are a different story. Townsfolk aren’t feeling the least bit neighborly toward the ignorant gang widely believed to have orchestrated several hate crimes in the area . . . 

When the small group’s irredeemable leader, Billy Ray Sonner, is found dead in an abandoned motel, most assume it was the result of an accidental overdose. An unfortunate yet predictable end for a man who lived the way Billy did. Only Stella and the sheriff have witnessed the crime scene in person, and the smell of cyanide means something more disturbing happened in that ramshackle room. Something like homicide . . . 

While Stella wades through a flood of suspects, uncovered secrets link both Billy’s closest allies and respected locals to the incident. One thing is certain—this wasn’t an impulsive act of revenge. There’s a sophisticated killer on the loose, and Stella must expose deep-rooted fears and dark pasts if she wants to crack a carefully planned murder and stop McGill from descending into chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Thin Man *




  








In Dashiell Hammett's famous crime novel, we meet one of the detective-story master's most enchanting creations, Nick and Nora Charles, a rich, glamorous couple who solve homicides in between wisecracks and martinis. At once knowing and unabashedly romantic, *The Thin Man* is a classic murder mystery that doubles as a sophisticated comedy of manners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Seventh Sinner: A Jacqueline Kirby Novel of Suspense (Jacqueline Kirby Mysteries Book 1) *




  







At first, Jean Suttman thought she had died and gone to Heaven when she was granted the opportunity to study in Rome. But the body that's lying in the ancient subterranean Temple of Mithra—the murdered corpse of a repulsive and disliked fellow student—isn't her idea of heavenly. Now she is truly frightened, not just because small "accidents" seem to be occurring around her with disturbing regularity. It's the ever-increasing certainty that someone, for some unknown reason, is ruthlessly determined to do her harm. Jean's innocent underground excursion into a sacred pagan place has trapped her in something dark and terrifying, and even the knowledge that practical, perceptive fellow American Jacqueline Kirby is on the case won't ease her fears. Because there's only so far Jean Suttman can run . . . and no escape for her except death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Black Mountain (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 24) *




  







When Marko Vukcic, one of Nero Wolfe's closest friends, is gunned down in cold blood, the great detective takes it personally, pledging to do everything in his considerable power to bring the killer to justice. But Wolfe's reckless vow draws him to the most lethal case of his career, propelling the portly P.I. and his faithful factotum, Archie Goodwin, four thousand miles across the ocean to the hazardous mountains of Montenegro. Communist cutthroats and Albanian thugs have already disposed of Wolfe's friend and Wolfe's adoptive daughter . . . now they're targeting the world-famous detective himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*This Is How I Lied: A Novel *




  








*Gudenkauf proves herself the master of the smart, suspenseful small-town thriller that gets right under your skin.” —Gilly Macmillan, New York Times bestselling author of The Nanny

Everyone has a secret they’ll do anything to hide…*

Twenty-five years ago, the body of sixteen-year-old Eve Knox was found in the caves near her home in small-town Grotto, Iowa—discovered by her best friend, Maggie, and her sister, Nola. There were a handful of suspects, including her boyfriend, Nick, but without sufficient evidence the case ultimately went cold.

For decades Maggie was haunted by Eve’s death and that horrible night. Now a detective in Grotto, and seven months pregnant, she is thrust back into the past when a new piece of evidence surfaces and the case is reopened. As Maggie investigates and reexamines the clues, secrets about what really happened begin to emerge. But someone in town knows more than they’re letting on, and they’ll stop at nothing to keep the truth buried deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Vatican Connection: The True Story of a Billion-Dollar Conspiracy Between the Catholic Church and the Mafia *




  








*Winner of the Edgar Award: The riveting account of an audacious fraud scheme that stretched from a Mafia hangout on the Lower East Side to the Vatican.*

With a round, open face and a penchant for tall tales, Matteo de Lorenzo resembled everyone’s kindly uncle. But Uncle Marty, as he was known throughout the Genovese crime family, was one of the New York mob’s top earners throughout the 1960s and ’70s, the mastermind of a billion-dollar trade in stolen and counterfeit securities.

In the spring of 1972, de Lorenzo and his shrewd and ruthless business partner, Vincent Rizzo, traveled to Europe to discuss a plan to launder millions of dollars worth of phony securities. Shockingly, the plot involved Archbishop Paul Marcinkus, the scandal-plagued president of the Vatican Bank. Unbeknownst to de Lorenzo and Rizzo, however, the NYPD was already on the case—thanks to the crusading work of Det. Joseph Coffey.

Coffey, the legendary New York policeman who investigated the Lufthansa heist and took the Son of Sam’s confession, first learned of the scheme in a wiretap related to the attempted mob takeover of the Playboy Club in Manhattan. From those unlikely beginnings, Detective Coffey worked tirelessly to trace the fraudulent stocks and bonds around the world and deep into the corridors of power in Washington, DC, and Rome.

Meticulously researched and relentlessly gripping, _The Vatican Connection _is a true story of corruption and deceit, packed with “all the ingredients of a thriller” (_San Francisco Chronicle_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Close Combat (The Corps series Book 6) *




  








*Bestselling author W.E.B. Griffin's epic sixth novel in THE CORPS series--a powerful, dramatic tribute to the courageous men and women who braved WWII.*

As Japanese forces close in for an all-out effort to recapture Guadalcanal from the American forces occupying the island, many fates converge and intertwine, finding Captain Charles Galloway, Major Jake Dillon, Sergeant Thomas McCoy and China Marine Killer McCoy in dramatic arenas all over the Pacific.

From the Solomons to Australia to Washington, D.C., the warriors, plus the wives and sweethearts who love them, once more find themselves facing the challenges of their lives...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Making Sense: Conversations on Consciousness, Morality, and the Future of Humanity *




  








*A New York Times New and Noteworthy Book

From the bestselling author of Waking Up and The End of Faith, an adaptation of his wildly popular, often controversial podcast

“Sam Harris is the most intellectually courageous man I know, unafraid to speak truths out in the open where others keep those very same thoughts buried, fearful of the modish thought police. With his literate intelligence and fluency with words, he brings out the best in his guests, including those with whom he disagrees.” -- Richard Dawkins, author of The Selfish Gene*

_“Civilization rests on a series of successful conversations.” —Sam Harris_

Sam Harris—neuroscientist, philosopher, and bestselling author—has been exploring some of the most important questions about the human mind, society, and current events on his podcast,_ Making Sense_. With over one million downloads per episode, these discussions have clearly hit a nerve, frequently walking a tightrope where either host or guest—and sometimes both—lose their footing, but always in search of a greater understanding of the world in which we live. For Harris, honest conversation, no matter how difficult or controversial, represents the only path to moral and intellectual progress.

This book includes a dozen of the best conversations from _Making Sense_, including talks with Daniel Kahneman, Timothy Snyder, Nick Bostrom, and Glenn Loury, on topics that range from the nature of consciousness and free will, to politics and extremism, to living ethically. Together they shine a light on what it means to “make sense” in the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unthinkable: An Extraordinary Journey Through the World's Strangest Brains *




  







*An Amazon Best Nonfiction Book of the Month
Indiebound Bestseller

Award-winning science writer Helen Thomson unlocks the biggest mysteries of the human brain by examining nine extraordinary cases*

Our brains are far stranger than we think. We take it for granted that we can remember, feel emotion, navigate, empathise and understand the world around us, but how would our lives change if these abilities were dramatically enhanced – or disappeared overnight?

Helen Thomson has spent years travelling the world, tracking down incredibly rare brain disorders. In _Unthinkable_ she tells the stories of nine extraordinary people she encountered along the way. From the man who thinks he's a tiger to the doctor who feels the pain of others just by looking at them to a woman who hears music that’s not there, their experiences illustrate how the brain can shape our lives in unexpected and, in some cases, brilliant and alarming ways.

Story by remarkable story, _Unthinkable_ takes us on an unforgettable journey through the human brain. Discover how to forge memories that never disappear, how to grow an alien limb and how to make better decisions. Learn how to hallucinate and how to make yourself happier in a split second. Find out how to avoid getting lost, how to see more of your reality, even how exactly you can confirm you are alive. Think the unthinkable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Killing Ground: The British Army, The Western Front & The Emergence of Modern War 1900–1918 *




  







This books explains why the British Army fought the way it did in the First World War. It integrates social and military history and the impact of ideas to tell the story of how the army, especially the senior officers, adapted to the new technological warfare and asks: Was the style of warfare on the Western Front inevitable?

Using an extensive range of unpublished diaries, letters, memoirs and Cabinet and War Office files, Professor Travers explains how and why the ideas, tactics and strategies emerged. He emphasises the influence of pre-war social and military attitudes, and examines the early life and career of Sir Douglas Haig. The author's analysis of the preparations for the Battles of the Somme and Passchendaele provide new interpretations of the role of Haig and his GHQ, and he explains the reasons for the unexpected British withdrawal in March 1918. An appendix supplies short biographies of senior British officers. In general, historians of the First World War are in two hostile camps: those who see the futility of lions led by donkeys on the one hand and on the other the apologists for Haig and the conduct of the war. Professor Travers' immensely readable book provides a bridge between the two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lawrence in Arabia: War, Deceit, Imperial Folly and the Making of the Modern Middle East *




  








*One of the Best Books of the Year:
The Christian Science Monitor
NPR
The Seattle Times 
St. Louis Post-Dispatch 
Chicago Tribune

A New York Times Notable Book

Finalist for the National Book Critics Circle Award in Biography*
The Arab Revolt against the Turks in World War I was, in the words of T. E. Lawrence, “a sideshow of a sideshow.” As a result, the conflict was shaped to a remarkable degree by a small handful of adventurers and low-level officers far removed from the corridors of power.

At the center of it all was Lawrence himself. In early 1914 he was an archaeologist excavating ruins in Syria; by 1917 he was riding into legend at the head of an Arab army as he fought a rearguard action against his own government and its imperial ambitions. Based on four years of intensive primary document research, _Lawrence in Arabia_ definitively overturns received wisdom on how the modern Middle East was formed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Why Did Hitler Hate the Jews?: The Origins of Adolf Hitler's Anti-Semitism and its Outcome*




  








*This investigation into the Nazi leader’s mindset is “an inherently fascinating study . . . a work of meticulously presented and seminal scholarship”(Midwest Book Review).*

Adolf Hitler’s virulent anti-Semitism is often attributed to external cultural and environmental factors. But as historian Peter den Hertog notes in this book, most of Hitler’s contemporaries experienced the same culture and environment and didn’t turn into rabid Jew-haters, let alone perpetrators of genocide. In this study, the author investigates what we do know about the roots of the German leader’s anti-Semitism. He also takes the significant step of mapping out what we do not know in detail, opening pathways to further research.

Focusing not only on history but on psychology, forensic psychiatry, and related fields, he reveals how Hitler was a man with highly paranoid traits, and clarifies the causes behind this paranoia while explaining its connection to his anti-Semitism. The author also explores, and answers, whether the Führer gave one specific instruction ordering the elimination of Europe’s Jews, and, if so, when this took place.

Peter den Hertog is able to provide an all-encompassing explanation for Hitler’s anti-Semitism by combining insights from many different disciplines—and makes clearer how Hitler’s own particular brand of anti-Semitism could lead the way to the Holocaust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Other Side of the Coin: The Queen, the Dresser and the Wardrobe*












*THE OFFICIAL BOOK, FULLY ENDORSED BY QUEEN ELIZABETH II

From Her Majesty’s trusted confidant and Dresser Angela Kelly LVO comes a lavishly designed book of never-before-seen photos of The Queen, Her wardrobe and Her jewels and features intimate anecdotes from Angela’s 25-year career working closely with Her Majesty. A truly unique keepsake and collectors’ item to be treasured. *

‘For the nearly seven decades of her reign, Her Majesty The Queen has used clothing to create a powerful visual identity that transcends fashion and has made her perhaps the most readily identifiable person on the planet. Angela Kelly, building on the work of the great designers and milliners who have worked with Her Majesty through the years – including couturiers Sir Norman Hartnell, Sir Hardy Amies, and Ian Thomas, and milliners such as Simone Mirman and Freddy Fox – brings her own imagination to bear on an iconic ‘uniform’ that suggests continuity and tradition, and ensures that the wearer is always the most visible person in a room or a crowd.’*–Anna Wintour, Vogue*

When Angela Kelly and The Queen are together, laughter echoes through the corridors of Buckingham Palace. Angela has worked with The Queen and walked the corridors of the Royal Household for twenty-five years, initially as Her Majesty’s Senior Dresser and then latterly as Her Majesty’s Personal Advisor, Curator, Wardrobe and In-house Designer. As the first person in history to hold this title, she shares a uniquely close working relationship with The Queen.

In _The Other Side of the Coin_, The Queen has personally given Angela her blessing to share their extraordinary bond with the world. Whether it’s preparing for a formal occasion or brightening Her Majesty’s day with a playful joke, Angela’s priority is to serve and support. Sharing never-before-seen photographs – many from Angela’s own private collection – and charming anecdotes of their time spent together, this revealing book provides memorable insights into what it’s like to work closely with The Queen, to curate her wardrobe and to discover a true and lasting connection along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Surprise, Kill, Vanish: The Secret History of CIA Paramilitary Armies, Operators, and Assassins *




  








*From Pulitzer Prize finalist Annie Jacobsen, the untold USA Today bestselling story of the CIA's secret paramilitary units.*

_Surprise . . . your target. Kill . . . your enemy. Vanish . . . without a trace._

When diplomacy fails, and war is unwise, the president calls on the CIA's Special Activities Division, a highly-classified branch of the CIA and the most effective, black operations force in the world.

Originally known as the president's guerrilla warfare corps, SAD conducts risky and ruthless operations that have evolved over time to defend America from its enemies. Almost every American president since World War II has asked the CIA to conduct sabotage, subversion and, yes, assassination.

With unprecedented access to forty-two men and women who proudly and secretly worked on CIA covert operations from the dawn of the Cold War to the present day, along with declassified documents and deep historical research, Pulitzer Prize finalist Annie Jacobsen unveils -- like never before -- a complex world of individuals working in treacherous environments populated with killers, connivers, and saboteurs.

Despite Hollywood notions of off-book operations and external secret hires, covert action is actually one piece in a colossal foreign policy machine.

Written with the pacing of a thriller, _Surprise, Kill, Vanish_ brings to vivid life the sheer pandemonium and chaos, as well as the unforgettable human will to survive and the intellectual challenge of not giving up hope that define paramilitary and intelligence work. Jacobsen's exclusive interviews -- with members of the CIA's Senior Intelligence Service (equivalent to the Pentagon's generals), its counterterrorism chiefs, targeting officers, and Special Activities Division's Ground Branch operators who conduct today's close-quarters killing operations around the world -- reveal, for the first time, the enormity of this shocking, controversial, and morally complex terrain. Is the CIA's paramilitary army America's weaponized strength, or a liability to its principled standing in the world? Every operation reported in this book, however unsettling, is legal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*After the Flood: A Novel *




  








*A Chicago Tribune Best Book of the Year

An inventive and riveting epic saga, After the Flood signals the arrival of an extraordinary new talent.*

A little more than a century from now, our world has been utterly transformed. After years of slowly overtaking the continent, rising floodwaters have obliterated America’s great coastal cities and then its heartland, leaving nothing but an archipelago of mountaintop colonies surrounded by a deep expanse of open water.

Stubbornly independent Myra and her precocious seven-year-old daughter, Pearl, fish from their small boat, the _Bird_, visiting dry land only to trade for supplies and information in the few remaining outposts of civilization. For seven years, Myra has grieved the loss of her oldest daughter, Row, who was stolen by her father after a monstrous deluge overtook their home in Nebraska. Then, in a violent confrontation with a stranger, Myra suddenly discovers that Row was last seen in a far-off encampment near the Arctic Circle. Throwing aside her usual caution, Myra and Pearl embark on a perilous voyage into the icy northern seas, hoping against hope that Row will still be there.

On their journey, Myra and Pearl join forces with a larger ship and Myra finds herself bonding with her fellow seekers who hope to build a safe haven together in this dangerous new world. But secrets, lust, and betrayals threaten their dream, and after their fortunes take a shocking—and bloody—turn, Myra can no longer ignore the question of whether saving Row is worth endangering Pearl and her fellow travelers.

A compulsively readable novel of dark despair and soaring hope, _After the Flood _is a magnificent, action packed, and sometimes frightening odyssey laced with wonder—an affecting and wholly original saga both redemptive and astonishing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Going Green *




  








*From the bestselling author of Dumped, Actually comes a laugh-out-loud story about saving your job…and maybe saving the planet in the process.*

Meet Ellie Cooke. When it comes to all things environmental she’s, well, a bit ‘green’. It’s not that she doesn’t _care_ about things like climate change and plastic pollution, it’s just that life has always got in the way of that sort of thing.

But when the PR firm Ellie works for is taken over by keen environmentalist Nolan Reece, it’s clear that if she wants to save her job, she’s going to have to get serious about being green—or face being recycled.

Going green is no walk in the park, though. It involves a lot of big changes, tough choices…and at least one case of accidentally showing your knickers off to your boss.

Can Ellie do enough to save her job, and maybe do her bit to help save the planet while she’s at it? And what will Nolan think of her, now that she can’t stop thinking about him…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eat the Rich: A Treatise on Economics*




  








*A New York Times bestseller: “The funniest writer in America” takes on the global economy (The Wall Street Journal).*

In this book, renowned political humorist P. J. O’Rourke, author of _Parliament of Whores_ and _How the Hell Did This Happen?_ leads us on a hysterical whirlwind world tour from the “good capitalism” of Wall Street to the “bad socialism” of Cuba in search of the answer to an age-old question: “Why do some places prosper and thrive, while others just suck?” With stops in Albania, Sweden, Hong Kong, Moscow, and Tanzania, O’Rourke takes a look at the complexities of economics with a big dose of the incomparable wit that has made him one of today’s most refreshing commentators.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Plot Is Murder (Mystery Bookshop Book 1)*




  








*The small town of North Harbor on the shores of Lake Michigan is about to have a new mystery bookshop. But before the first customer can browse, the owner becomes a real-life murder suspect . . .*

Samantha Washington has long dreamed of owning a mystery bookstore. And as she prepares for the grand opening, she’s realizing another dream—penning a cozy mystery set in England between the wars. While Samantha hires employees and stocks her shelves, her imagination also gets to work as her heroine, Lady Penelope Marsh, long-overshadowed by her beautiful sister Daphne, refuses to lose the besotted Victor Carlston to her sibling's charms. When one of Daphne's suitors is murdered in a maze, Penelope steps in to solve the labyrinthine puzzle and win Victor.

In the meantime, however, the unimaginable happens in real life. A shady realtor turns up dead in Samantha’s backyard, and the police suspect her—after all, she might know a thing or two about murder. Aided by her feisty grandmother and an ensemble of enthusiastic retirees, Samantha is determined to close the case before she opens her store. But will she live to conclude her own story when the killer has a revised ending in mind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl in the Cellar (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 32)*




  








*A tale of memory loss and murder starring a sleuth who “has her place in detective fiction as surely as Lord Peter Wimsey or Hercule Poirot” (Manchester Evening News).*

She awakes in a dark place. A young woman with a shattered memory, she knows neither who she is nor how she came to be in this abandoned house. All she possesses is a faint sense that someone is lying dead at the foot of the stairs. Horrifyingly, she is correct. In the cellar lies a young woman, her body broken, her head split, her life undone by a revolver’s shell. The amnesiac flees and finally has a stroke of luck: She meets Maud Silver. A dowdy governess turned daring detective, Miss Silver sees immediately that something is wrong. She comforts the confused young woman, and coaxes out of her what little story she can tell. The memory of the body sets Miss Silver on a fantastic adventure—the last written by Patricia Wentworth, and one of the most thrilling of them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Purity of Vengeance: A Department Q Novel (Department Q Series Book 4) *




  








*New York Times bestselling author Jussi Adler-Olsen returns as Detective Carl Mørck and his Department Q team delve into a cold case that turns into more than they may be able to handle... *

In 1987, Nete Hermansen plans revenge on those who abused her—especially Curt Wad, a surgeon who was part of a movement to sterilize wayward girls in the 1950s. More than twenty years later, Detective Carl Mørck already has plenty on his mind when he is presented with the case of a brothel owner, a woman named Rita, who went missing in the eighties: New evidence has emerged in the case that sent Carl to Department Q.

But when Carl’s assistants, Assad and Rose, learn that numerous other people disappeared around the same weekend as Rita, Carl takes notice. Sifting through the evidence, they inch closer to Curt Wad, who is still committed to his twisted beliefs, and whose treatment of Nete only hints at his capacity for evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Vow: The latest gripping domestic thriller from the Richard & Judy bestselling author*




  








*Everything was perfect. And then her fiancé disappeared…*
*‘Dazzling’ DAILY MAIL
‘A terrific new talent’ PETER JAMES*

Two weeks before her wedding, a stranger stops Amy in the street and warns her she’s in danger. Then that night, Matt, her fiancé, doesn’t come home. Desperate, Amy calls the police – but when Matt fails to emerge, she’s forced to call off her wedding day.

Then another man is reported missing, by a woman called Fiona – a man meeting Matt’s description, who was about to leave his fiancée for her. He was supposed to be moving in with her – but instead, he’s vanished.

Amy refuses to believe Fiona’s lover can be her Matt – but photos prove otherwise, and it soon becomes clear that Matt has been leading a double life. As the police dig deeper, two conflicting, yet equally plausible stories emerge from two women who allegedly have never met.

*The wedding day never happened. But the funeral might.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.50

*The Hive *




  








*Glamorous messiah or charlatan? A mask of beauty hides deadly secrets in #1 New York Times and Amazon Charts bestselling author Gregg Olsen’s mesmerizing novel of suspense.*

In the Pacific Northwest, detective Lindsay Jackman is investigating the murder of a young journalist found at the bottom of a ravine. Lindsay soon learns that the victim was writing an exposé. Her subject: a charismatic wellness guru who’s pulled millions into her euphoric orbit…

To hear Marnie Spellman tell it, when she was a child, a swarm of bees lifted her off the ground and toward the sunlight, illuming her spiritual connection with nature—an uncanny event on which Marnie built a cosmetics empire and became a legend, a healer, and the queen of holistic health and eternal beauty. In her inner circle is an intimate band of devotees called the Hive. They share Marnie’s secrets of success—including one cloaked in darkness for twenty years.

Determined to uncover the possibly deadly mysteries of the group, Lindsay focuses her investigation on Marnie and the former members of the Hive, who are just as determined to keep Lindsay from their secrets as they are to maintain their status.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Embassy of the Empire (James Acton Thrillers Book 28 ) *




  







** FROM USA TODAY & MILLION COPY BESTSELLING AUTHOR J. ROBERT KENNEDY *

AN INCIDENT ON THE HIGH SEAS RISKS WAR BETWEEN THE USA AND CHINA.
AND AN INNOCENT ARCHAEOLOGICAL TEAM IS CAUGHT IN THE MIDDLE.*

Almost two-thousand years ago, the Roman Empire established its first embassy in Han China, and something went horribly wrong, the mission now a mere footnote in history.

And today, in London, a shocking discovery is made that may be linked to those unfortunate events, and the proof could lie in the ancient capital of the Han Empire.

In a hunt for the truth, Archaeology Professors James Acton and Laura Palmer travel to China to investigate a stunning discovery—the ruins of the doomed Roman Embassy. As they arrive, a terrifying incident between two of the world’s most powerful militaries unfolds, sending not only the globe into a panic, but an innocent team of archaeologists fleeing for their lives.

It is a race against time to find safe-harbor before war is declared, and the innocent become pawns in what could devolve into World War Three.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trace Evidence: The Hunt for the I-5 Serial Killer *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestselling true crime author presents “a solid, compelling account of that most vicious of criminals, the random serial killer” (Library Journal).*

Through the 1970s and 80s, a dangerous serial killer stalked Northern California along Interstate 5. Dubbed the I-5 Strangler, Roger Kibbe was incredibly skilled at staying ahead of investigators as his victim count rose. Even after he was identified, there wasn’t enough evidence to charge him with murder. Instead, investigators had to build their murder case over the course of months while Kibbe was locked up on an assault conviction. 

Drawing on hundreds of hours of exclusive interviews with key investigators, as well as other important figures such as the Kibbe’s reclusive wife, #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Bruce Henderson builds a fascinating portrait of this unrepentant murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Narcoland: The Mexican Drug Lords And Their Godfathers *




  








*The definitive history of drug cartels, this “investigative magnum opus” takes readers to the frontlines of the ‘war on drugs’ in Latin America (Los Angeles Times)*

The product of five years’ investigative reporting, the subject of intense national controversy, and the source of death threats that forced the National Human Rights Commission to assign two full-time bodyguards to its author, Anabel Hernández, _Narcoland_ has been a publishing and political sensation in Mexico.

The “war on drugs” has so far cost more than 60,000 lives in just six years. Hernández explains in riveting detail how Mexico became a base for the mega-cartels of Latin America and one of the most violent places on the planet. At every turn, Hernández names—not just the narcos, but also the politicians, functionaries, judges, and entrepreneurs who have collaborated with them. In doing so, she reveals the mind-boggling depth of corruption in Mexico’s government and business elite.

Hernández became a journalist after her father was kidnapped and killed and the police refused to investigate without a bribe. She gained national prominence in 2001 with her exposure of excess and misconduct at the presidential palace, and previous books have focused on criminality at the summit of power, under presidents Vicente Fox and Felipe Calderón.

In awarding Hernández the 2012 Golden Pen of Freedom, the World Association of Newspapers and News Publishers noted, “Mexico has become one of the most dangerous countries in the world for journalists, with violence and impunity remaining major challenges in terms of press freedom. In making this award, we recognize the strong stance Ms. Hernández has taken, at great personal risk, against drug cartels.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Culture Hacks: Deciphering Differences in American, Chinese, and Japanese Thinking *




  








Richard Conrad grew up in Washington, D.C., studied engineering and economics at Vanderbilt University, earned a master’s degree in Economics as a local student at Fudan University in Shanghai, China, and later earned an MBA from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill.

Richard worked for the last sixteen years for a large U.S. money management firm researching, analyzing, and investing in Chinese and Japanese equities. Richard is fluent in Chinese and Japanese and continues to live in Asia with his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fox and I: An Uncommon Friendship*




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!
2021 Summer Reading Pick by * BUZZFEED * NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW * KIRKUS * TIME MAGAZINE * GOOD MORNING AMERICA * PEOPLE MAGAZINE * THE WASHINGTON POST

“The book everyone will be talking about … full of tenderness and understanding.” – The New York Times

An “extraordinary” (Oprah Daily) memoir about the friendship between a solitary woman and a wild fox.*

When Catherine Raven finished her PhD in biology, she built herself a tiny cottage on an isolated plot of land in Montana. She was as emotionally isolated as she was physically, but she viewed the house as a way station, a temporary rest stop where she could gather her nerves and fill out applications for what she hoped would be a real job that would help her fit into society. In the meantime, she taught remotely and led field classes in nearby Yellowstone National Park.

Then one day she realized that a mangy-looking fox was showing up on her property every afternoon at 4:15 p.m. She had never had a regular visitor before. How do you even talk to a fox? She brought out her camping chair, sat as close to him as she dared, and began reading to him from _The Little Prince_. Her scientific training had taught her not to anthropomorphize animals, yet as she grew to know him, his personality revealed itself and they became friends.

From the fox, Catherine learned the single most important thing about loneliness: *we are never alone when we are connected to the natural world*. Friends, however, cannot save each other from the uncontained forces of nature. 

_Fox and I_ is a poignant and remarkable tale of *friendship, growth, and coping with inevitable loss*—and of how that loss can be transformed into meaning. It is both a timely tale of solitude and belonging as well as a timeless story of one woman whose immersion in the natural world will change the way we view our surroundings—each tree, weed, flower, stone, or fox.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dental Diet: The Surprising Link between Your Teeth, Real Food, and Life-Changing Natural Health *




  








*A unique exploration of how dental health connects to holistic health, with a 40-day meal plan and long-lasting dietary guidelines that are easily integrable into everyday life*

Throughout the years, dental health has often been characterized as a reflection of our overall health, where bad oral health results from issues with other parts of our body. But what if we flipped the paradigm? What if we thought about dental health as the foundation for our physical health as a whole?

Dr. Steven Lin, an experienced dentist and the world’s first dental nutritionist, has analyzed our ancestral traditions, epigenetics, gut health, and the microbiome in order to develop food-based principles for a literal top-down holistic health approach. Merging dental and nutritional science, Dr. Lin lays out the dietary program that can help ensure you won’t need dental fillings or cholesterol medications —and give you the resources to raise kids who develop naturally straight teeth. With our mouth as the gatekeeper of our gut, keeping our oral microbiome balanced will create a healthy body through a healthy mouth.

Dr. Lin arms you with a 40-day meal plan, complete with the Dental Diet food pyramid, exercises for the mouth, recipes, and cooking techniques to help you easily and successfully implement his techniques into your everyday life. The tools to improve overall wellness levels and reverse disease are closer than we think—in our markets, in our pantries, and, most frequently, in our mouths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Islamic Enlightenment: The Struggle Between Faith and Reason, 1798 to Modern Times*




  








*“The finest Orientalist of his generation” (Wall Street Journal) rewrites everything we thought we knew about the modern history of the Islamic world.*


In this “stylishly written, surprisingly moving chronicle” (_Harper’s_), Christopher de Bellaigue presents an absorbing account of the political and social reformations that transformed the lands of Islam in the nineteenth and twentieth centuries. “The best sort of book for our disordered days” (Pankaj Mishra), The Islamic Enlightenment “is at once new, fascinating and extraordinarily important” (Wall Street Journal) as it challenges ossified perceptions in Western culture that self- righteously condemn the Muslim world as hopelessly benighted. This false perception belies the fact that Islamic civilization has long been undergoing its own anguished transformation, and that the violence of an infinitesimally small minority is the blowback from this process. In reclaiming the stories of the “fascinating . . . individuals who would grapple with reform and modernization” (_New York Times Book Review_), de Bellaigue’s “eye-opening, well-written, and very timely” (Yuval Harrari) history shows the folly of Westerners demanding modernity from people whose lives are already drenched in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Spy Who Loved: The Secrets and Lives of Christine Granville*




  








_Called a "tautly written account of secret operations in occupied Europe," (_The Economist_), this is the untold story of Britain's first female special agent of World War II_

In June 1952, a woman was murdered by an obsessive colleague in a hotel in the South Kensington district of London. Her name was Christine Granville. That she died young was perhaps unsurprising, but that she had survived the Second World War was remarkable.

The daughter of a feckless Polish aristocratic and his wealthy Jewish wife, she would become one of Britain's most daring and highly decorated special agents. Having fled to Britain on the outbreak of war, she was recruited by the intelligence services and took on mission after mission. She skied over the hazardous High Tatras into Poland, served in Egypt and North Africa, and was later parachuted into Occupied France, where an agent's life expectancy was only six weeks. Her courage, quick wit, and determination won her release from arrest more than once, and saved the lives of several fellow officers, including one of her many lovers, just hours before their execution by the Gestapo. More importantly, the intelligence she gathered was a significant contribution to the Allied war effort, and she was awarded the George Medal, the OBE and the Croix de Guerre.

Granville exercised a mesmeric power on those who knew her. _The Spy Who Loved_ tells the extraordinary story of this charismatic, difficult, fearless, and altogether extraordinary woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tower of Skulls: A History of the Asia-Pacific War: July 1937-May 1942 *




  








*“A sweeping epic.… Promises to do for the war in the Pacific what Rick Atkinson did for Europe.” —James M. Scott, author of Rampage*


In 1937, the swath of the globe east from India to the Pacific Ocean encompassed half the world’s population. Japan’s onslaught into China that year unleashed a tidal wave of events that fundamentally transformed this region and killed about twenty-five million people. This extraordinary World War II narrative vividly portrays the battles across this entire region and links those struggles on many levels with their profound twenty-first-century legacies. In this first volume of a trilogy, award-winning historian Richard B. Frank draws on rich archival research and recently discovered documentary evidence to tell an epic story that gave birth to the world we live in now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Men Who Stare at Goats *




  








*Bizarre military history: In 1979, a crack commando unit was established by the most gifted minds within the U.*S. Army. Defying all known laws of physics and accepted military practice, they believed that a soldier could adopt the cloak of invisibility, pass cleanly through walls, and—perhaps most chillingly—kill goats just by staring at them. They were the First Earth Battalion, entrusted with defending America from all known adversaries. And they really weren’t joking. What’s more, they’re back—and they’re fighting the War on Terror.

An uproarious exploration of American military paranoia: With investigations ranging from the mysterious “Goat Lab,” to Uri Geller’s covert psychic work with the CIA, to the increasingly bizarre role played by a succession of U.S. presidents, this might just be the funniest, most unsettling book you will ever read—if only because it is all true and is still happening today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Cunning Blood *




  








Caught violating Earth’s Zero Tolerance for Violence laws, Peter Novilio is sentenced to a one-way trip to Hell, Earth's prison planet in the Zeta Tucanae system. Hell is forever: Two centuries earlier its ecosphere had been infected with microscopic nanomachines that destroy electrical conductors, condemning its inmates to a neo-Victorian steam-and-gaslight society without computers, spaceflight, or any hope of escape.
Peter soon learns that he has been framed by Earth's paranoid world government, and is offered a pardon in return for conducting a reconnaissance mission to Hell and back. There are hints that Hell is developing impossible technologies or has even neutralized the wire-eating nanobugs entirely. How he will return from Hell is a secret known only to his grim mission partner, agent Geyl Shreve of Earth’s shadowy Special Implementer Service.
But Peter has a secret as well: He is a member of the outlawed Sangruse Society, and in his blood flows the Sangruse Device, Version 9, the most powerful nanocomputer AI ever created. Although supposedly Peter's protector and advisor, the Device answers to no one but the Society's mysterious leader, and has reasons of its own for visiting Hell. Peter soon discovers that he is little more than a disguise, caught in a covert war among Earth, a revolutionary group bent on overthrowing Earth's government, Hell's ingenious inmates, and the deadly mechanism in his veins. For as fearsome as it is, the Sangruse Device itself is afraid—and the fates of whole worlds would be decided by the threat that the Cunning Blood has discovered outside of space and time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fool: A Novel *




  








“Hilarious, always inventive, this is a book for all, especially uptight English teachers, bardolaters, and ministerial students.”
—_Dallas Morning News

Fool_—the bawdy and outrageous _New York Times_ bestseller from the unstoppable Christopher Moore—is a hilarious new take on William Shakespeare’s _King Lear_…as seen through the eyes of the foolish liege’s clownish jester, Pocket. A rousing tale of “gratuitous shagging, murder, spanking, maiming, treason, and heretofore unexplored heights of vulgarity and profanity,” _Fool_ joins Moore’s own _Lamb_, _Fluke_, _The Stupidest Angel_, and _You Suck!_ as modern masterworks of satiric wit and sublimely twisted genius, prompting Carl Hiassen to declare Christopher Moore “a very sick man, in the very best sense of the word.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dear Diary Boy: An Exacting Mother, Her Free-spirited Son, and Their Bittersweet Adventures in an Elite Japanese School *




  







When her five-year-old son passed the rigorous entrance exams to one of Japan's top private elementary schools, Makihara, a single mother, thought they were on their way. Taro would wear the historic dark blue uniform and learn alongside other little Einsteins while she basked in the glory of his high achievements with the other perfect moms. Together they would climb the rungs into the country's successful elite. But it didn't turn out that way. Taro had other things in mind.While set in Japan, their struggles in the school's hyper-competitive environment mirror those faced by parents here in the US and raise the same questions about the best way to educate a child—especially one that doesn’t quite fit the mold. Public or private? Competitive or nurturing? Standardized or individualized. Helicopter parenting or free-range? Amid this frenzied debate, how does one find balance and maintain a healthy parent-child relationship? Dear Diary Boy is an intensely personal, heartwarming, and heartbreaking chronicle of one mother and child's experience in a prestigious private Tokyo school. It's a tale that will resonate with all parents as we try to answer the age-old questions of how best to educate our children and what, truly, is in their best interests versus what is in our own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder in the Snow: A gripping 1920s historical cozy mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 4) *




  








*The perfect English winter has hot chocolate, woolly mittens, a sprinkling of snow… and a murder? Thank goodness Lady Swift is on the scene!

Winter, 1920*. Amateur sleuth *Lady Eleanor Swift* is feeling festive. She is playing host to the entire village at Henley Hall for gifts, games and gingerbread. She’s also purchased perfect presents for each of her household – not forgetting the biggest bone in the butcher’s shop for her partner in crime, Gladstone the bulldog.

As snowflakes fall, Eleanor is cheering on contestants in the traditional fun run in the grounds of the Hall. But tragedy strikes when one of the runners drops dead at the finish line. Dashing Detective Seldon is convinced it’s just a heart attack, but Eleanor isn’t so sure. When she finds a rather distinctive key where the man fell, Eleanor knows she’ll never rest until she finds out the truth about what happened in her own home.

Next the vicar is taken ill with what looks like poison and Eleanor starts to wonder if the two cases are linked. When someone tries to frame her by planting poisoned berries in her own kitchen, she knows speed is of the essence. But the entire village was at Henley Hall for the festivities and Eleanor has enough suspects to stuff a town full of turkeys. Can she nail the true killer and clear her name before the snow disappears?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Poirot Investigates *

Book 1 is currently *free here.*

Book 2 is currently *free here.*






  








The very first collection of superb short stories featuring Hercule Poirot and Captain Hastings…

First there was the mystery of the film star and the diamond… then came the 'suicide' that was murder… the mystery of the absurdly cheap flat… a suspicious death in a locked gun-room… a million dollar bond robbery… the curse of a pharaoh's tomb… a jewel robbery by the sea… the abduction of a Prime Minister… the disappearance of a banker… a phone call from a dying man… and, finally, the mystery of the missing will.

What links these fascinating cases? Only the brilliant deductive powers of Hercule Poirot!

1. The Adventure of The Western Star
2. The Tragedy at Marsdon Manor
3. The Adventure of The Cheap Flat
4. The Mystery of Hunter's Lodge
5. The Million Dollar Bond Robbery
6. The Adventure of The Egyptian Tomb
7. The Jewel Robbery at The Grand Metropolitan
8. The Kidnapped Prime Minister
9. The Disappearance of Mr. Davenheim
10. The Adventure of The Italian Nobleman
11. The Case of The Missing Will


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Third Girl: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 35) *




  








*In this breathtaking Agatha Christie mystery, the Third Girl sharing a London flat with two others announces to Hercule Poirot that she’s a murderer and then disappears. The masterful investigator must figure out whether the missing girl is a criminal, a victim, or merely insane.*

Three young women share a London flat. The first is a coolly efficient secretary. The second is an artist. The third interrupts Hercule Poirot’s breakfast confessing that she is a murderer—and then promptly disappears.

Slowly, Poirot learns of the rumors surrounding the mysterious third girl, her family, and her disappearance. Yet hard evidence is needed before the great detective can pronounce her guilty, innocent, or insane.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lean Mean Thirteen (Stephanie Plum, No. 13) *




  








New secrets, old flames, and hidden agendas are about to send bounty hunter Stephanie Plum on her most outrageous adventure yet!

MISTAKE #1
Dickie Orr
Stephanie was married to him for about fifteen minutes before she caught him cheating on her with her archnemesis, Joyce Barnhardt. Another fifteen minutes after that, Stephanie filed for divorce, hoping never to see either one of them again.

MISTAKE #2
Doing favors for super bounty hunter Carlos Manoso (aka Ranger)
Ranger needs Stephanie to meet with Dickie and find out if he's doing something shady. Turns out, he is. Turns out, Dickie's also back to doing Joyce Barnhardt. And it turns out Ranger's favors always come with a price. . . .

MISTAKE #3
Going completely nutso while doing the favor for Ranger, and trying to apply bodily injury to Dickie in front of the entire office
Now Dickie has disappeared, and Stephanie is the natural suspect in his disappearance. Is Dickie dead? Can he be found? And can Stephanie Plum stay one step ahead in this new, dangerous game? Joe Morelli, the hottest cop in Trenton, New Jersey, is also keeping Stephanie on her toes---and he may know more than he's saying about many things in Stephanie's life. It's a cat-and-mouse game for Stephanie Plum wherein the ultimate prize might be her life.

With Janet Evanovich's flair for hilarious situations, breathtaking action, and unforgettable characters, _Lean Mean Thirteen_ shows why no one can beat Evanovich for blockbuster entertainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Vanishing Man*




  








*A baffling disappearance sends a reluctant Holmes and Watson into the world of the occult—a historical mystery that “ranks among the top novel-length Sherlock Holmes pastiches” (Publishers Weekly)*

It is 1896, and Sherlock Holmes is investigating a self-proclaimed psychic who disappeared from a locked room, in front of several witnesses.

While attempting to prove the existence of telekinesis to a scientific society, an alleged psychic, Kellway, vanished before their eyes during the experiment. With a large reward at stake, Holmes is convinced Kellway is a charlatan—or he would be, if he had returned to claim his prize. As Holmes and Watson investigate, the case only grows stranger, and they must contend with an interfering “occult detective” and an increasingly deranged cult. But when one of the society members is found dead, events take a far more sinister turn . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killing Season (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 2) *




  








*Two days. Fourteen dead. The next victim could be you.*

The first bullet punches through the windshield of an SUV. A head shot. The driver's death is instantaneous. And it's only the beginning.

A sniper along I-20 kills eight and causes a 36 car pileup. Brutal. Efficient.

The next morning, the same individual stalks through a grocery store parking lot with a handgun. He takes out six innocent shoppers along with the store's front window before fleeing without a trace.

By the time *Special Agent Violet Darger* arrives in Atlanta, the city teeters toward panic. The vacant streets and restaurants paint an eerie picture. No one dares to venture out.

*A killer walks among them.* A shadow. And the public cowers just the way he wants them to.

Once more Agent Darger must identify with a murderer, must stare into the darkness to anticipate his next move. Putting herself in his head may be the only way to stop him.

The longer she takes, the higher the death toll. He will kill again and again.

*But what hatred drives a man to such desperate, violent acts?* And what price must one pay to invite that chaos inside themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Home Free (Sisterhood Book 20)*




  








*The Sisterhood faces a brand-new day—and even greater battles. Twentieth in the fan-favorite series from the #1 New York Times bestselling author. *

United by a desire to overcome their personal misfortunes, seven very different women formed an indelible bond and vowed to right wrongs wherever they found them. They’ve succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. After years known as the Vigilantes, Myra, Annie, Kathryn, Alexis, Yoko, Nikki, and Isabelle are enjoying their hard-won freedom and the chance at a normal life.

As it turns out, once you’re a part of the Sisterhood, normal is a relative term. President Martine Connor, their long-time ally, has announced the formation of a top-secret organization. Officially, the CIC won’t exist. Unofficially, they’ll report directly to the president and tackle the jobs no one else can handle. For the Sisterhood, it’s the end of an era—and the beginning of a whole new adventure . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In Plain Sight (Sisterhood Book 25)*




  








*One man is about to discover that the Sisterhood doesn’t come to play—they come to win. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Eyes Only.*

For years Myra Rutledge and Annie de Silva, founding members of the Sisterhood, have funded an underground network run by a former Supreme Court Justice to help women escape abusive relationships. When two clients fail to report for their weekly check-in, the Sisterhood and their allies begin a search for French model Amalie Laurent and her one-time maid. Amalie’s estranged husband, Lincoln Moss, is a distant cousin of the President of the United States and one of his closest advisers. Moss’s power is matched by the violent streak he hides from the world, and he beat Amalie viciously until she finally escaped with her maid’s help. Moss is accustomed to doing exactly what he wants without fear of consequence. But Moss has never faced an adversary like the Sisterhood . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Good Behavior: A Dortmunder Novel (Book Six) (The Dortmunder Novels 6) *




  








*A hapless thief is drafted by a gang of nuns in need, in a novel by an Edgar Award winner who “has no peer in the realm of comic mystery novelists” (San Francisco Chronicle).*

It was supposed to be a simple caviar heist. Dortmunder is almost in the building when the alarm sounds, forcing him up the fire escape and onto the roof. He leaps onto the next building, smashing his ankle and landing in the den of the worst kind of creature he can imagine: nuns. Although decades removed from his Catholic orphanage, Dortmunder still trembles before the sisters’ habits. But these nuns are kinder than the ones he grew up with. They bandage his wound, let him rest, and don’t call the cops—for a price. The father of the youngest member of their order, disgusted by their vow of silence, has kidnapped his daughter, locked her in a tightly guarded penthouse apartment, and is attempting to convince her to renounce her faith. The nuns ask Dortmunder to rescue the girl. It’s an impossible assignment—but one he cannot refuse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Broken *




  








*Includes “Crime 101,” “Broken,” and “The Last Ride” – all soon to be major motion pictures!

“One of America’s greatest storytellers.” – Stephen King*

"*Winslow, whose work includes a dozen of the finest crime novels written in the last 20 years, displays all of his strengths, including propulsive narration, compelling characters and a tight, staccato writing style, in 'Broken,' a collection of six remarkable novellas." – Bruce De Silva, Associated Press

No matter how you come into this world, you come out broken . . . *

In six intense short novels connected by the themes of crime, corruption, vengeance, justice, loss, betrayal, guilt and redemption, _Broken_ is #1 international bestseller Don Winslow at his nerve-shattering, pulse-pounding, heartbreaking best. In_ Broken_, he creates a world of high-level thieves and low-life crooks, obsessed cops struggling with life on and off the job, private detectives, dope dealers, bounty hunters and fugitives, the lost souls driving without headlights through the dark night on the American criminal highway.

With his trademark blend of insight, humanity, humor, action, and the highest level of literary craftsmanship, Winslow delivers a collection of tales that will become classics of crime fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Such a Good Wife: A Thriller *




  








*Betrayal was just the beginning…*

Melanie Hale is a devoted mother to her two children, a diligent caregiver to her ailing mother-in-law and a trusted neighbor in their wealthy Louisiana community. Above all, she’s a loving partner to her wonderful husband, Collin.

Then there are the parts of herself that Mel keeps hidden. She’s exhausted, worried and unfulfilled. So much so that one night, after a writers’ group meeting, Mel begins an affair with a successful local author named Luke. Suddenly she’s transformed into a role she doesn’t recognize—a woman who deceives with unseemly ease. A woman who might be capable of just about anything.

When Mel finds Luke’s dead body in his lavish rented house, she realizes just how high the stakes have become. Not only does she have to keep her affair a secret in order to preserve her marriage, but she desperately needs to avoid being implicated in Luke’s death. But who would want to kill him? Who else in her life is keeping secrets? And most terrifying of all, how far will they—and she—go to keep those secrets hidden?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last of the Breed (Louis L'Amour's Lost Treasures): A Novel *




  








*“For sheer adventure L’Amour is in top form.”—Kirkus Reviews*

Here is the kind of authentically detailed epic novel that has become Louis L’Amour’s hallmark. It is the compelling story of U.S. Air Force Major Joe Mack, a man born out of time. When his experimental aircraft is forced down in Russia and he escapes a Soviet prison camp, he must call upon the ancient skills of his Indian forebears to survive the vast Siberian wilderness. Only one route lies open to Mack: the path of his ancestors, overland to the Bering Strait and across the sea to America. But in pursuit is a legendary tracker, the Yakut native Alekhin, who knows every square foot of the icy frontier—and who knows that to trap his quarry he must think like a Sioux.

*Louis L’Amour’s Lost Treasures is a project created to release some of the author’s more unconventional manuscripts from the family archives.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Chateau: the twisty new thriller from the Sunday Times bestselling author of The Chalet *




  








*THE TOP TWENTY SUNDAY TIMES BESTSELLER*

‘A brilliant new story-teller has arrived’ ERIN KELLY
‘A read-in-one-sitting thriller’ LUCY CLARKE
‘Chilling, devious’ JANICE HALLETT
‘Glorious escapism with a murderous twist’ TAMMY COHEN

*They thought it was perfect. They were wrong…

A glamorous chateau*

Aura and Nick don’t talk about what happened in England. They’ve bought a chateau in France to make a fresh start, and their kids need them to stay together – whatever it costs.

*A couple on the brink*

The expat community is welcoming, but when a neighbour is murdered at a lavish party, Aura and Nick don’t know who to trust.

*A secret that is bound to come out…*

Someone knows exactly why they really came to the chateau. And someone is going to give them what they deserve.

*The Sunday Times bestseller is back with a rollercoaster read, perfect for fans of Lucy Foley and Ruth Ware.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Orange Alert (The Executioner Book 345)*




  








*FURY SPIRAL*

The prolonged conflict between the Irish Republican Army and the Protestant Nationals is escalating beyond Ireland's borders. Now America is being lured into the cross fi re through a deeply rooted conspiracy designed to force the U.S. government to take its war on terror to the Emerald Isle.

Mack Bolan's mission begins with information retrieval. He must find out who is using terrorist threats to force U.S. intervention in Northern Ireland. Evidence piles high against the Protestant Orange Order, which wants the world to endorse the existence of two Irelands. But when the Executioner uncovers a plot to launch a dirty bomb on American soil, the true threat—and the real face of the deadly enemy—comes under his lethal and personal attack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Silent Running (Superbolan, 95)*




  








*DAMAGE CONTROL*

Coordinated strikes have begun against the governments of major Latin American countries. Simultaneously, Mexico City as well as key cities along the U.S. border from Miami to Los Angeles are being overrun in a massive incursion. To ensure the success of his revolution to seize control of Latin America, mastermind Diego Garcia has captured thousands of civilians to use as human shields at his Mexican stronghold.

Against the background of pending national turmoil, Mack Bolan's job appears simple: rescue key Western lawmakers being held hostage and remove innocents from the line of fire. But as blood and violence reshape the geopolitical landscape, the mission soon becomes a determined fight for America's freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Season of Slaughter *




  








*BLOOD VISION*

A new American nightmare has been unleashed: nearly a thousand injured and more than 500 dead at Washington's biggest airport in a show of terror that was just a sneak preview of the main event. Mack Bolan leads a strike force that includes the warriors of Stony Man in a race to root out a virulent enemy: a blood-soaked American militia group holding hands with Jihad terrorists — sharing a common bond of destruction: the U.S government.

The enemy's got a field force to rival Stony Man: black ops assassins — killers without peer. The technology they've managed to steal is top secret, and gives them a clear shot at any worst-case scenario they choose. United, the Hand of Christ and the Fist of God are ready to accomplish what neither group can do alone: rewrite history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Denial of Service (Will Roper Book 1)*




  








*The future is up for grabs
You just don't know it yet
But someone does
And they'll stop at nothing to control it...*

Silicon Valley. Where the world's best and brightest coders waste their potential trying to turn your eyeballs into cash. Well, most of them. A special few slave away trying to answer a different question: _What if we weren't the Earth's apex predator?_

They don't see it that way. But they should. Because before mankind climbed to the top, we were the prey.

But for now it's not the hunter or the hunted they need to worry about. It's the vultures watching them work.

*_*

_Denial of Service_ introduces former Air Force pararescue jumper Will Roper and scientist Emily Wilkes as they're thrust into a breakneck life or death race to save humanity, in best-selling author Jack Slater's first new series since Jason Trapp burst onto the charts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Loo Sanction: A Novel *




  








*A First-Rate Thriller from a Legendary Master*

Jonathan Hemlock, the art professor and mercenary who first excited readers with his daring exploits in _The Eiger Sanction_, returns in an even more masterful adventure in_ The Loo Sanction_, Trevanian’s second thrilling spy novel. Hemlock has gone to England to rest, but his vacation is interrupted when the head of British Intelligence needs his highly skilled services. Jonathan must take over the mission of an agent whose murder was so bizarre and terrifying that no other agent was willing to replace him.

His task: to locate a set of secretly made films that incriminate a number of high-ranking British officials. His target: a top underworld figure who delights in debauchery and torture. Facing this threat, Jonathan is drawn into a labyrinthine network of intrigue and depravity. As all the pieces in the dangerous puzzle begin to come together, Jonathan is trapped, almost fatally drugged, and forced to attempt one of the most daring escapes ever conceived._ The Loo Sanction_ is sure to keep readers frantically turning pages until the thrilling climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Improbable Wendell Willkie: The Businessman Who Saved the Republican Party and His Country, and Conceived a New World Order*




  








*From a two-time Pulitzer-winning historian comes an “insightful, compelling portrait” (New York Times Book Review) of Wendell Willkie, the businessman-turned-presidential candidate.*


Hailed as “the definitive biography of Wendell Willkie” (Irwin F. Gellman), The Improbable Wendell Willkie offers an “engrossing and enlightening appraisal” (Ira Katznelson) of a prominent businessman and Wall Street attorney presidential candidate who could have saved America’s sclerotic political system. Although Willkie lost to FDR in 1940, acclaimed historian David Levering Lewis demonstrates that the story of this Hoosier- born corporate chairman’s life is “a powerful reminder of practical bipartisanship, visionary internationalism, and committed civil liberties and civil rights” (Katrina vanden Heuvel). Popular for his downhome mid-western charm and unaffected candor, Willkie possessed a supple intellect and a concealed disdain for political opportunism that, had he not died prematurely, would have revolutionized American politics with its advocacy of bipartisanship and social responsibility. “Meticulously researched and brilliantly written” (Douglas Brinkley), _The Improbable Wendell Willkie_ “brings the now largely unknown Willkie to a new generation” (_The New Yorker_), reclaiming the legacy of an American icon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Birthday in Auschwitz-Birkenau: A True WW2 Jewish Holocaust Survival Story *




  







*The unforgettable story of Eli Reismann, who arrived at Auschwitz-Birkenau on his 15th birthday and against all odds, survived living hell on his own.

May 1944, Poland*. Just a few short days before his 15th birthday, Eli Reismann is sent with his entire family to Auschwitz-Birkenau extermination camp.

The carriage doors open with a deafening sound. SS soldiers stand on the platform, vicious German shepherds at their sides. Both are barking. The dogs bark as dogs do, and the SS soldiers bark orders – “Out, out, leave your luggage and belongings on the carriage and get in rows of three! Women on one side, men on the other side, elderly, children, and mothers with their babies separately.”

Eli’s life was never the same after that day. He lost all of his loved ones at the camp and managed to survive the horrors of the death march on his own merit, despite his poor physical condition and severe abuse by SS soldiers.

“A Birthday in Auschwitz-Birkenau” is the inspiring true story of Eli Reismann, who survived the Holocaust despite the many challenges he faced and immigrated to Israel where he raised a big family and built a successful career as a film producer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rawhide Down: The Near Assassination of Ronald Reagan *




  








*A Washington Post Notable Nonfiction Book for 2011
A Richmond Times Dispatch Top Book for 2011

A minute-by-minute account of the attempted assassination of Ronald Reagan, to coincide with the thirtieth anniversary*

On March 30, 1981, President Ronald Reagan was just seventy days into his first term of office when John Hinckley Jr. opened fire outside the Washington Hilton Hotel, wounding the president, press secretary James Brady, a Secret Service agent, and a D.C. police officer. For years, few people knew the truth about how close the president came to dying, and no one has ever written a detailed narrative of that harrowing day. Now, drawing on exclusive new interviews and never-before-seen documents, photos, and videos, Del Quentin Wilber tells the electrifying story of a moment when the nation faced a terrifying crisis that it had experienced less than twenty years before, the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.

With cinematic clarity, we see Secret Service agent Jerry Parr, whose fast reflexes saved the president's life; the brilliant surgeons who operated on Reagan as he was losing half his blood; and the small group of White House officials frantically trying to determine whether the country was under attack. Most especially, we encounter the man code-named "Rawhide," a leader of uncommon grace who inspired affection and awe in everyone who worked with him.

Ronald Reagan was the only serving U.S. president to survive being shot in an assassination attempt.* _Rawhide Down_ is the first true record of the day and events that literally shaped Reagan's presidency and sealed his image in the modern American political firmament.

*There have been many assassination attempts on U.S. presidents, four of which were successful: Abraham Lincoln, James A. Garfield, William McKinley, and John F. Kennedy. President Theodore Roosevelt was injured in an assassination attempt after leaving office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Embracing Defeat: Japan in the Wake of World War II*




  








*Winner of the Pulitzer Prize and the National Book Award for Nonfiction

Finalist for the Lionel Gelber Prize and the Kiriyama Pacific Rim Book Prize

Embracing Defeat is John W. Dower's brilliant examination of Japan in the immediate, shattering aftermath of World War II.*

Drawing on a vast range of Japanese sources and illustrated with dozens of astonishing documentary photographs, _Embracing Defeat_ is the fullest and most important history of the more than six years of American occupation, which affected every level of Japanese society, often in ways neither side could anticipate. Dower, whom Stephen E. Ambrose has called "America's foremost historian of the Second World War in the Pacific," gives us the rich and turbulent interplay between West and East, the victor and the vanquished, in a way never before attempted, from top-level manipulations concerning the fate of Emperor Hirohito to the hopes and fears of men and women in every walk of life. Already regarded as the benchmark in its field, _Embracing Defeat_ is a work of colossal scholarship and history of the very first order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*On a Pale Horse (Incarnations of Immortality Book 1) *




  








*In this first novel of the Incarnations of Immortality, Piers Anthony combines a gripping story of romance and conflicting loyalties with a deeply moving examination of the meaning of life and death. This is a novel that will long linger in the reader's mind. *

Shooting Death was a mistake, as Zane soon discovered. For the man who killed the Incarnation of Death was immediately forced to assume the vacant position! Thereafter, he must speed over the world, riding his pale horse, and ending the lives of others. 

Zane was forced to accept his unwelcome task, despite the rules that seemed woefully unfair. But then he found himself being drawn into an evil plot of Satan. Already the prince of Evil was forging a trap in which Zane must act to destroy Luna, the woman he loved.

He could see only one possible way to defeat the Father of Lies. It was unthinkable—but he had no other solution!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Perfect Pending: Humorous Paranormal Women's Fiction (Witches of Gales Haven Book 1) *




  








She comes from a bloodline of powerful witches. But for Marla, magic seems to have skipped a generation.

Over forty, recently divorced, and with two teenagers, starting over back in my hometown seemed like my best option. I had no idea what I was in for.

Well, I should have.

Only those with powers can enter Gales Haven. And I haven’t found mine.

Until now.

Mastering your abilities can take years. I don’t have that kind of time. From the moment I arrived in town, things have gone to hell in a hand basket.

It’s up to me and the magical creatures in my head to save our city. Before my ex mother-in-law redecorates the town in pink and breaks the centuries old spell that keeps it safe and hidden.

Perfect Pending is a Paranormal Women’s Fiction novel. If you love snarky stories with women so empowered they’re a force to be reckoned with, then you’ll love the Witches of Gales Haven series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Rocking R Ranch (A Rocking R Ranch Western Book 1) *




  








*AN AMERICAN DREAM IN THE MAKING

From acclaimed storyteller Tim Washburn comes a thrilling new saga of the Old West, the sprawling story of one frontier family—and the Texas home they fought for, lived for, and died for . . .

THE LEGEND BEGINS
*
When the Ridgeway family staked their claim on more than 40,000 acres of land in northwest Texas, they knew they had their work cut out for them. Located on a sharp bend of the treacherous Red River, their new home—the Rocking R Ranch—was just a stone’s throw away from Indian territory. It was as lawless and wild as the West itself, crawling with unsavory characters, cattle rustlers, horse thieves, outlaws, robbers, and worse. But still, the Ridgeways were determined to make the Rocking R a success—and a home—for their four remarkable children: Percy, Eli, Abigail, and Rachel. This is their story.

Together, the Ridgeways could endure anything. Floods, tornadoes, Commanche raids in the dead of night. But when one of their own is kidnapped . . . that’s when all hell breaks loose.

This is their story. The story of the American West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Devil's Rope (A Rocking R Ranch Western Book 2) *




  








*The Ridgeway family faces their greatest challenge when a devastating drought threatens to spark an open range war, forcing them to fight for their ranch, their dream—and their lives . . .

DEATH BY THE DEVIL’S ROPE*
It’s the summer of 1883. A severe drought threatens to bankrupt the Ridgeway’s Rocking R Ranch and every rancher in northwest Texas. The cattle are thirsty and hungry. The ranchers are getting desperate. And a simple new invention called barbed wire—the devil’s rope—is their only defense against illegal herders grazing on their land. Percy Ridgeway and his brother Eli are working overtime to stake a fence around their sixty thousand acres. But someone keeps cutting the wires. The Ridgeways keep fixing them. And soon Perry is tangled in a high-stakes showdown with a thieving cattleman named Northcutt and his cutthroat henchmen. Let the battle begin . . .

History would call it the Fence Wars of 1883. The Ridgeways would call it the summer they fought back—come hell or dry water . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Usual Santas: A Collection of Soho Crime Christmas Capers *




  








*Finally: the perfect stocking stuffer for the crime fiction lover in your life! With a foreword by CWA Diamond Award-winner Peter Lovesey, these eighteen delightful holiday stories by your favorite Soho Crime authors contain laughs, murders, and plenty more.*

This captivating collection, which features bestselling and award-winning authors, contains laughs aplenty, the most hardboiled of holiday noir, and heartwarming reminders of the spirit of the season.

Nine mall Santas must find the imposter among them. An elderly lady seeks peace from her murderously loud neighbors at Christmastime. A young woman receives a mysterious invitation to Christmas dinner with a stranger. Niccolò Machiavelli sets out to save an Italian city. Sherlock Holmes’s one-time nemesis Irene Adler finds herself in an unexpected tangle in Paris while on a routine espionage assignment. Jane Austen searches for the Dowager Duchess of Wilborough’s stolen diamonds. These and other adventures in this delectable volume will whisk readers away to Christmases around the globe, from a Korean War POW camp to a Copenhagen refugee squat, from a palatial hotel in 1920s Bombay to a crumbling mansion in Havana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Snow: A Novel *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER

SHORTLISTED FOR THE CWA HISTORICAL DAGGER AWARD

A Globe and Mail Best Book of the Year

A New York Times Editors’ Choice Pick

“Banville sets up and then deftly demolishes the Agatha Christie format…superbly rich and sophisticated.”—New York Times Book Review*

The incomparable Booker Prize winner’s next great crime novel—the story of a family whose secrets resurface when a parish priest is found murdered in their ancestral home

Detective Inspector St. John Strafford has been summoned to County Wexford to investigate a murder. A parish priest has been found dead in Ballyglass House, the family seat of the aristocratic, secretive Osborne family.

The year is 1957 and the Catholic Church rules Ireland with an iron fist. Strafford—flinty, visibly Protestant and determined to identify the murderer—faces obstruction at every turn, from the heavily accumulating snow to the culture of silence in the tight-knit community he begins to investigate.

As he delves further, he learns the Osbornes are not at all what they seem. And when his own deputy goes missing, Strafford must work to unravel the ever-expanding mystery before the community’s secrets, like the snowfall itself, threaten to obliterate everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Naturalist *




  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.*

Professor Theo Cray is trained to see patterns where others see chaos. So when mutilated bodies found deep in the Montana woods leave the cops searching blindly for clues, Theo sees something they missed. Something unnatural. Something only he can stop.

As a computational biologist, Theo is more familiar with digital code and microbes than the dark arts of forensic sleuthing. But a field trip to Montana suddenly lands him in the middle of an investigation into the bloody killing of one of his former students. As more details, and bodies, come to light, the local cops determine that the killer is either a grizzly gone rogue…or Theo himself. Racing to stay one step ahead of the police, Theo must use his scientific acumen to uncover the killer. Will he be able to become as cunning as the predator he hunts—before he becomes its prey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ask a Policeman (The Detection Club)*




  








*With “a touch of genius,” this round-robin mystery follow-up to The Floating Admiral features famous detectives including Lord Peter Wimsey (The Times Literary Supplement).*

Following the success of _The Floating Admiral_, in which certain members of the Detection Club—including Agatha Christie, Dorothy L. Sayers, and G. K. Chesterton—collaborated on a whodunit, six writers pooled their talents to create another coauthored mystery. This time the premise had an added twist: authors would swap their detective characters, allowing for some extremely entertaining parodies of one another’s sleuths.

When a ruthless British newspaper tycoon is shot dead in his home, the high-level suspects include the assistant commissioner of Scotland Yard, casting doubt on the impartiality of a formal police investigation. As a solution, the home secretary brings in four brilliant detectives to solve the murder: Mrs. Bradley, Sir John Saumarez, Lord Peter Wimsey, and Roger Sheringham.

Featuring a preface by inaugural Detection Club member Agatha Christie, this playful tour de force gathers together half a dozen Golden Age Mystery masters: John Rhode, Helen Simpson, Gladys Mitchell, Anthony Berkeley, Dorothy L. Sayers, and Milward Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Angel's Mark (The Jackdaw Mysteries Book 1) *




  







LONDON, 1590. Queen Elizabeth I's control over her kingdom is wavering. Amidst a tumultuous backdrop of Spanish plotters, Catholic heretics and foreign wars threatening the country's fragile stability, the body of a small boy is found in the City of London, with strange marks that no one can explain.When idealistic physician Nicholas Shelby finds another body displaying the same marks only days later, he becomes convinced that a killer is at work, preying on the weak and destitute of London.Determined to find out who is behind these terrible murders, Nicholas is joined in his investigations by Bianca, a mysterious tavern keeper. As more bodies are discovered, the pair find themselves caught in the middle of a sinister plot. With the killer still at large, and Bianca in terrible danger, Nicholas's choice seems impossible - to save Bianca, or save himself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Serpent's Mark (The Jackdaw Mysteries Book 2) *




  







London, 1591: Nicholas Shelby, physician and reluctant spy, returns to his old haunts on London's lawless Bankside. But, when spymaster Robert Cecil asks him to investigate the dubious practices of a mysterious doctor from Switzerland, Nicholas is soon embroiled in a conspiracy that threatens not just the life of an innocent young patient, but the overthrow of Queen Elizabeth herself. With fellow healer and mistress of the Jackdaw tavern, Bianca Merton, again at his side, Nicholas is drawn into a sinister world of zealots, charlatans, and dangerous fanatics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Empty Copper Sea: A Travis McGee Novel *




  








*From a beloved master of crime fiction, The Empty Copper Sea is one of many classic novels featuring Travis McGee, the hard-boiled detective who lives on a houseboat.
*
Asking for help is something a proud man like Van Harder would never do. So when he shows up at the _Busted Flush,_ Travis McGee knows that he must be the man’s last resort. What Harder wants salvaged is his reputation. After a long career as a seaman, he was piloting a boat the night his employer fell overboard. Harder is certain he’s been set up, but to help him, McGee must prove that a dead man is actually alive.

*“John D. MacDonald is a shining example for all us in the field. Talk about the best.”—Mary Higgins Clark*

The fateful ride started with Harder at the helm of Hubbard Lawless’s luxury cruiser. It ends with him coming to, fuzzy and disoriented, and Hub lost to the water. Now everyone is saying that Harder got drunk, passed out, and is negligent in his boss’s death. The thing is, Van’s not a drinker . . . at least, not anymore.

Who would want to frame the good captain, and to what end? Dead or alive, Lawless is worth a lot of money. People are always eager to get a piece of that action—including some, as McGee soon finds, who are willing to take a piece out of anyone who gets in their way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Finger Lickin' Fifteen (Stephanie Plum Book 15) *




  








*Recipe for disaster:* Celebrity chef Stanley Chipotle comes to Trenton to participate in a barbecue cook-off and loses his head – literally.

*Throw in some spice:* Bail bonds office worker Lula is witness to the crime, and the only one she'll talk to is Trenton cop, Joe Morelli.

*Pump up the heat:* Chipotle's sponsor is offering a million-dollar reward to anyone who can provide information leading to the capture of the killers.

*Stir the pot:* Lula recruits bounty hunter Stephanie Plum to help her find the killers and collect the moolah.

*Add a secret ingredient:* Stephanie's Grandma Mazur. Enough said.

*Bring to a boil:* Can Stephanie hunt down two killers, a traitor, five skips, keep her grandmother out of the sauce, solve Ranger's problems and not jump his bones?

*Warning:* Janet Evanovich's _Finger Lickin' Fifteen_ is habanero hot. So good you'll want seconds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sizzling Sixteen (Stephanie Plum Book 16) *




  








Trenton, New Jersey, bounty hunter Stephanie Plum has inherited a "lucky" bottle from her Uncle Pip. Problem is, Uncle Pip didn't specify if the bottle brought good luck or bad luck. . . .

BAD LUCK:

Vinnie, of Vincent Plum Bail Bonds, has run up a gambling debt of $786,000 with mobster Bobby Sunflower and is being held until the cash can be produced. Nobody else will pay to get Vinnie back, leaving it up to Stephanie, office manager Connie, and file clerk Lula to raise the money if they want to save their jobs.

GOOD LUCK:

Being in the business of tracking down people, Stephanie, Lula, and Connie have an advantage in finding Vinnie. If they can rescue him, it will buy them some time to raise the cash.

BAD LUCK:

Finding a safe place to hide Vinnie turns out to be harder than raising $786,000. Vinnie's messing up Mooner's vibe, running up pay-per-view porn charges in Ranger's apartment, and making Stephanie question genetics.

GOOD LUCK:

Between a bonds office yard sale that has the entire Burg turning out, Mooner's Hobbit-Con charity event, and Uncle Pip's lucky bottle, they just might raise enough money to save the business, and Vinnie, from ruin.

BAD LUCK:

Saving Vincent Plum Bail Bonds means Stephanie can keep being a bounty hunter. In Trenton, this involves hunting down a man wanted for polygamy, a turnpike toilet paper bandit, and a drug dealer with a pet alligator named Mr. Jingles.

GOOD LUCK:

The job of bounty hunter comes with perks in the guise of Trenton's hottest cop, Joe Morelli, and the dark and dangerous security expert, Ranger. With any luck at all, Uncle Pip's lucky bottle will have Stephanie getting lucky---the only question is . . . with whom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vanishing Act (Sisterhood Book 15)*




  







*Identity theft has consequences. The wrath of the Sisterhood is one of them. From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Razor Sharp.*

For the women of the Sisterhood, planning a lavish reception for their longtime ally, attorney Lizzie Fox, at their lux mountain retreat is the ideal way to unwind after their latest successful mission. The only cloud over the happy occasion is that their mentor, Charles, is still mysteriously absent.

But amid the friendly bickering about floral arrangements, cake tiers, and wedding favors, the ladies of Pinewood receive a frantic phone call from Nikki’s fiancé, Jack Emery. Harry Wong—Yoko’s true love and a staunch supporter of the Sisterhood—has become the victim of a ruthless identity theft ring. Harry’s bank accounts have been closed out, his beloved dojo is being foreclosed, and he’s being evicted. Distraught, Yoko is about to rush down the mountain to Harry’s aid when the Sisters intercept her. A situation like Harry’s requires finesse, careful planning, and the Sisterhood’s distinctive brand of vigilante justice . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Envious *




  








*Dear Reader,

It’s always wonderful to return to a favorite place. That’s how I feel about Bittersweet, Oregon, the fictional setting for my 1990s trilogy, Forever Family, now collected here in one volume with a new title—Envious! I’m delighted to revisit Bittersweet in the company of Bliss, Katie, and Tiffany—three women who’ve just discovered they are half-sisters . . .*

Bliss Cawthorne is John Cawthorne’s only legitimate daughter, but her father’s wealth has complicated matters. Mason Lafferty believed he wasn’t good enough for the boss’s daughter and broke Bliss’s heart after saving her life. Yet now he’s back in Bittersweet, determined to make her trust him again.

Tiffany Santini is widowed and struggling to raise two children after a car accident. That doesn’t mean she needs interference from her powerful brother-in-law. And Katie Kincaid is too busy wrangling her rambunctious son to get involved with the enigmatic cowboy next door. Then there’s the mystery at the heart of Bittersweet—the recent disappearance of an elderly local, Isaac Wells, who has vanished without trace, casting a dark cloud over all their lives . . .

*Join me in Bittersweet as these three very different, independent women try to escape the shadows of their pasts . . .*

* 
Lisa Jackson *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Lone Wolf (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 1) *




  








*An agent with the FBI’s elite K-9 unit works with her loyal search-and-rescue Labrador to sniff out a terrorist in this “tense and exciting” thriller (Leo J. Maloney, author of Arch Enemy).
*
FBI Agent Megan Jennings and her canine partner Hawk are an effective team. With his highly trained sense of smell, Hawk can locate bodies anywhere—living or dead. When a bomb rips apart a government building in Washington D.C., they get to work saving the survivors buried beneath the rubble.

But even as the duo are hailed as heroes, a bomber remains at large. As more bombs are detonated and the body count soars, Meg and Hawk attempt to find the pattern to a madman’s reign of terror. Soon the desperate manhunt leads them into the wilderness of West Virginia, where the lone wolf can turn the hunters into the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*100 Hoaxes & Mistakes That Fooled Science (Popular Science) *




  








*Even experts get duped from time to time! The stories behind scientific fakes and mistakes, from crop circles to miracle cures and beyond.*

Science is an ongoing quest for knowledge filled with discoveries and experiments, trial and error. And occasionally, the errors can be whoppers—especially when hoaxers are involved. Some hoaxes are intended merely as well-intended humorous tricks, while others are serious frauds devised for personal gain of glory and riches. This book reveals the greatest science hoaxes and mistakes of all time.

Discover the truth behind 100 of the most scandalous scientific errors and outright lies in this fascinating read brought to you by _Popular Science_—from the experiment that suggested time travel was possible, to the pursuit of alchemy, to rumors about red mercury and its mythical powers, it’s an entertaining journey through the history of science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Fascism: A Warning *




  








*#1 New York Times Bestseller

A personal and urgent examination of Fascism in the twentieth century and how its legacy shapes today’s world, written by one of America’s most admired public servants, the first woman to serve as U.S. secretary of state*

A Fascist, observes Madeleine Albright, “is someone who claims to speak for a whole nation or group, is utterly unconcerned with the rights of others, and is willing to use violence and whatever other means are necessary to achieve the goals he or she might have.” 

The twentieth century was defined by the clash between democracy and Fascism, a struggle that created uncertainty about the survival of human freedom and left millions dead. Given the horrors of that experience, one might expect the world to reject the spiritual successors to Hitler and Mussolini should they arise in our era. In _Fascism: A Warning_, Madeleine Albright draws on her experiences as a child in war-torn Europe and her distinguished career as a diplomat to question that assumption.

Fascism, as she shows, not only endured through the twentieth century but now presents a more virulent threat to peace and justice than at any time since the end of World War II. The momentum toward democracy that swept the world when the Berlin Wall fell has gone into reverse. The United States, which historically championed the free world, is led by a president who exacerbates division and heaps scorn on democratic institutions. In many countries, economic, technological, and cultural factors are weakening the political center and empowering the extremes of right and left. Contemporary leaders such as Vladimir Putin and Kim Jong-un are employing many of the tactics used by Fascists in the 1920s and 30s.

_Fascism: A Warning_ is a book for our times that is relevant to all times. Written by someone who has not only studied history but helped to shape it, this call to arms teaches us the lessons we must understand and the questions we must answer if we are to save ourselves from repeating the tragic errors of the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Identity: The Demand for Dignity and the Politics of Resentment *




  








*The New York Times bestselling author of The Origins of Political Order offers a provocative examination of modern identity politics: its origins, its effects, and what it means for domestic and international affairs of state*

In 2014, Francis Fukuyama wrote that American institutions were in decay, as the state was progressively captured by powerful interest groups. Two years later, his predictions were borne out by the rise to power of a series of political outsiders whose economic nationalism and authoritarian tendencies threatened to destabilize the entire international order. These populist nationalists seek direct charismatic connection to “the people,” who are usually defined in narrow identity terms that offer an irresistible call to an in-group and exclude large parts of the population as a whole.

Demand for recognition of one’s identity is a master concept that unifies much of what is going on in world politics today. The universal recognition on which liberal democracy is based has been increasingly challenged by narrower forms of recognition based on nation, religion, sect, race, ethnicity, or gender, which have resulted in anti-immigrant populism, the upsurge of politicized Islam, the fractious “identity liberalism” of college campuses, and the emergence of white nationalism. Populist nationalism, said to be rooted in economic motivation, actually springs from the demand for recognition and therefore cannot simply be satisfied by economic means. The demand for identity cannot be transcended; we must begin to shape identity in a way that supports rather than undermines democracy.

_Identity_ is an urgent and necessary book—a sharp warning that unless we forge a universal understanding of human dignity, we will doom ourselves to continuing conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reluctant Genius: Alexander Graham Bell and the Passion for Invention*




  








The popular image of Alexander Graham Bell is that of an elderly American patriarch, memorable only for his paunch, his Santa Claus beard, and the invention of the telephone. In this magisterial reassessment based on thorough new research, acclaimed biographer Charlotte Gray reveals Bell’s wide-ranging passion for invention and delves into the private life that supported his genius. The child of a speech therapist and a deaf mother, and possessed of superbly acute hearing, Bell developed an early interest in sound. His understanding of how sound waves might relate to electrical waves enabled him to invent the “talking telegraph” be- fore his rivals, even as he undertook a tempestuous courtship of the woman who would become his wife and mainstay.

In an intensely competitive age, Bell seemed to shun fame and fortune. Yet many of his innovations—electric heating, using light to transmit sound, electronic mail, composting toilets, the artificial lung—were far ahead of their time. His pioneering ideas about sound, flight, genetics, and even the engineering of complex structures such as stadium roofs still resonate today. This is an essential portrait of an American giant whose innovations revolutionized the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Into the Abyss: An Extraordinary True Story *




  








*Read the "gripping and emotionally affecting" book where four men survived the plane crash. The pilot. A politician. A cop... and the criminal he was shackled to (Washington Post).*

On an icy night in October 1984, a commuter plane carrying nine passengers crashed in the remote wilderness of northern Alberta, killing six people. Four survived: the rookie pilot, a prominent politician, a cop, and the criminal he was escorting to face charges. Despite the poor weather, Erik Vogel, the 24-year-old pilot, was under intense pressure to fly. Larry Shaben, the author's father and Canada's first Muslim Cabinet Minister, was commuting home after a busy week at the Alberta Legislature. Constable Scott Deschamps was escorting Paul Archambault, a drifter wanted on an outstanding warrant. Against regulations, Archambault's handcuffs were removed-a decision that would profoundly impact the men's survival.

As the men fight through the night to stay alive, the dividing lines of power, wealth, and status are erased, and each man is forced to confront the precious and limited nature of his existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battle Mars - The Complete Series*




  








*The Complete Battle Mars Series*
This omnibus edition of the _Battle Mars_ series contains all four books: _Genocide_, _Fallout_, _Colony_ and _Reboot_.

_Earth is a write off. Let's move to Mars. What could go wrong?_

Over 80% of life on Earth is stolen in four weeks, leaving 8 billion humans without food, water, or even viable soil. Weather patterns shift causing tornados, raging fires, and rapid freezing. The governments quickly collapse in every country and people are stranded with nowhere to run.

_It's climate change on steroids, but this isn't even remotely a natural phenomenon._

*Book One: Genocide*
Jace and his dog, Oscar, are taking care of the herd in Colorado when the biggest tornados he's ever seen rip the earth to pieces, taking trees, cows, water, and everything else they need to live. Across America and in every country the seeds of life are sucked up into the sky. People are seeking sanctuary, but every door is closed until Jace meets a slick billionaire who claims to have a spaceship.
*Book Two: Fallout*
Titan, better known as Big Bertha, was designed as the first ship and habitat to support human life on Mars. Billions are dying topside while Jace and his team are safe inside Bertha's underground base, or are they? The unfolding disaster on Earth is looking less like a natural event and more like an intentional act of terrorism, but to what end? With two kids in tow, and a completely untrained crew, Jace is forced to make a tough decision.
*Book Three: Colony*
Jace and his crew make a home on Mars, but they're not alone. There is life on Mars, far more than anyone expected. Unable to explain how Apollo beat him to the punch, Jace spies on his enemy looking for answers.
Truth is stranger than fiction. If Jace and his crew don't take control of Mars, Apollo's plan for what's left of mankind is a massive step backward.
*Book Four: Reboot*
The call to arms doesn't go unheard and every man and woman pivots into the fight. It's a desperate battle across two planets for what little is left, and Jace hits Apollo with everything he's got. In a winner-takes-all battle, who gets to decide man's place in the Universe? Jace gets his answer, and it's nothing he could have seen coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Survivors: SSG Vanhorn Book 1 (SSG Vanhorn Series)*




  








*Nothing in the Corps is guaranteed!*

Staff Sergeant Eli Vanhorn isn’t the man he used to be. Once a proud member of the Fleet Marine Corps’ elite Terrestrial Advance Combat teams, the battle on colony planet Luyten C left him broken and scarred. But after a year of surgeries and physical therapy, he’s ready to complete his enlistment as Master of Arms on the exploration vessel _Rihla_. It should be a simple, stress free assignment - but things rarely work out as they should.

For decades humanity’s efforts to spread across the galaxy have been hampered by the violent Orrkasi, an intelligent, space faring race of which little is known. But Staff Sergeant Vanhorn is no stranger to the Orrkasi. He’s a veteran with eight combat engagements, a harden warrior, a man who knows how to improvise, adapt, and overcome. But he’s facing challenges he never expected before. His body is crippled and scarred, the TAC Team brotherhood he once thrived in see him as a pariah, and he’s haunted by the horrors of combat. Just getting through his first cruise after returning to active duty won’t be easy.

When the explorer ship _Rihla_ reaches the Leonis system after almost a month in hyperspace, they find a habitable planet with a rich atmosphere, liquid water, and the ideal climate. It’s a perfect world for human colonization, but they aren’t the first to arrive and the Orrkasi have a surprise waiting for them.

_Survivors_ is an exciting military science fiction novel by master storyteller Toby Neighbors for fans of _Starship Troopers, First Blood, Battle Los Angeles, _and_ Heartbreak Ridge_. With a cinematic feel, and characters you’ll love, _Survivors_ is a smashing first book in a series that you’re sure to want more of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shards of Earth (The Final Architecture Book 1)*




  








*The Arthur C. Clarke award-winning author of Children of Time brings us an extraordinary space opera about humanity on the brink of extinction, and how one man's discovery will save or destroy us all.*

_The war is over. Its heroes forgotten. Until one chance discovery . . ._ Idris has neither aged nor slept since they remade him in the war. And one of humanity's heroes now scrapes by on a freelance salvage vessel, to avoid the attention of greater powers. After earth was destroyed, mankind created a fighting elite to save their species, enhanced humans such as Idris. In the silence of space they could communicate, mind-to-mind, with the enemy. Then their alien aggressors, the Architects, simply disappeared—and Idris and his kind became obsolete. Now, fifty years later, Idris and his crew have discovered something strange abandoned in space. It's clearly the work of the Architects—but are they returning? And if so, why? Hunted by gangsters, cults and governments, Idris and his crew race across the galaxy hunting for answers. For they now possess something of incalculable value, that many would kill to obtain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: Planet Siege *

Book 1 is currently *free here*.





  








*One disaster leads to another.*

Olsen and his crew managed to thwart one galaxy-ending disaster, but the realization of what the Tauians are up to, and what they are capable of, means that humanity is still at risk.

As a new threat emerges, Olsen begins to question whom he can trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: Fugitives *




  








*No empire lasts forever.*

The Tauians have taken it upon themselves to pit the galactic races against each other in a bid to see who they will anoint rulers of the galaxy.

But Olsen isn't ready to cede to their plans, even as humanity finds itself increasingly controlled by those that do.

Soon enough, Olsen and his crew are fugitives from their own race—and staring down a new doomsday threat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: Conspiracy *




  








*The latest novel in the War Fleet series.*

A new weapon puts old alliances to the test.

*War Fleet: Conspiracy is a non-stop thrill ride that will leave military science fiction fans hungry for more!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*War Fleet: Revolution *




  








*The final novel in the War Fleet series.*

The conclusion to the epic series. Bonds will be tested. Alliances broken. And a new balance of power in the galaxy will reshape everything that has come before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Marvel Encyclopedia New Edition*




  








*Discover the essential facts about Marvel Comics' timeless heroes and villains-from Captain America, Spider-Man, and Iron Man to Thanos, Loki, and Kingpin-with an introduction by the legendary Stan Lee.*

This is the "book that mankind has been hungering for," says American comic book writer, editor, publisher, and producer, Stan Lee, "a book that is-now and forever-a shining beacon of wonder, a titanic tribute to talent unleashed."

With this new edition of DK's best-selling _Marvel Encyclopedia_, keep up with the ever-expanding Marvel Universe. Updated and expanded, find out vital information and secret histories for more than 1,200 Marvel characters-from classics to brand new ones*-*while getting the lowdown on recent key events, including Civil War 2, Secret Empire, and Infinity Countdown.

From iconic teams-such as the Avengers, X-Men, and Guardians of the Galaxy-to fan favorites-Black Panther, Deadpool, and Captain Marvel to rising stars Amadeus Cho, Squirrel Girl and the Exiles-every significant Marvel character is showcased with the latest comic artwork. Meticulously researched, expertly written, and stunningly illustrated, the Marvel Encyclopedia boasts newly commissioned cover art by one of Marvel's hottest up-and-coming talents. This unique, in-depth, and accessible encyclopedia is an indispensable guide to Marvel Comics that devoted fans and newcomers alike will return to time and again.

© 2020 MARVEL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Pendragon Protocol (Devices Trilogy) *




  








The Circle are the modern-day successors of the Knights of the Round Table. Armed with the latest military hardware and operating from a hidden fortress on the South Bank, they protect 21st-century Britain from certain very specific threats – criminals who, like the Circle’s own Knights, have characters from Arthurian legend living inside their heads.


Jory Taylor, the Knight bearing the device of Sir Gawain, has grappled on the Circle’s behalf with mercenaries, serial killers and far-right terrorist cells. However, when he is captured by Gawain’s traditional enemy the Green Knight, he discovers a new side to the myths he lives by – one which, as he learns more about this clandestine world, becomes both threateningly personal and terrifyingly political. The legends of King Arthur are not the only stories with influence on the British psyche – and some of the others have their own, very different agendas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Zodiac Academy: The Awakening*




  








*I’m a Gemini. Impulsive. Curious. Headstrong. A twin. Heir to a throne I know nothing about. And it turns out, I’m Fae.*

But of course there’s a catch - all I have to do to claim my birth right is prove that I’m the most powerful supernatural in the whole of Solaria. And sure, technically that’s true as I’m the daughter of the Savage King. But the bit they didn’t put in the brochure was that every single Fae in this Kingdom would claim my throne if they could.

The school they’ve sent me to is both dangerous as sh*t and one helluva party. Vampires bite weaker students in the corridors, the Werewolf pack has orgies in the Wailing Wood at every full moon and don’t even get me started on the dark and twisted ways the Sirens use their powers on people’s emotions, or how my sinfully tempting Cardinal Magic teacher hosts detentions that leave people needing therapy.

Classes are totally interesting if you manage to live through them. And that Gemini star sign I mentioned? It now determines my elemental magic and affects my destiny, so learning astrology is essential if I’m going to beat down my classmates – which is actively encouraged by the way.

My biggest problem is the drool worthy Dragon shifter who has his eyes on my throne. He and his three psycho friends are determined to make my time here hell.

All I’ve got to do is survive. But fate might have other ideas.

Dammit, why couldn’t I have gotten a letter to Hogwarts?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Monk's Hood (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 3) *




  








*Silver Dagger Award Winner: In this medieval mystery, Brother Cadfael faces suspicion when one of his herbal ingredients is used to kill a man.*

Gervase Bonel is a guest of Shrewsbury Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul when he suddenly takes ill. Luckily, the abbey boasts the services of the clever and kindly Brother Cadfael, a skilled herbalist. Cadfael hurries to the man’s bedside, only to be confronted with two surprises: In Master Bonel’s wife, the good monk recognizes Richildis, whom he loved before he took his vows—and Master Bonel has been fatally poisoned by monk’s-hood oil from Cadfael’s stores.

The sheriff is convinced that the murderer is Richildis’s son, Edwin, who hated his stepfather. But Cadfael, guided in part by his concern for a woman to whom he was once betrothed, is certain of her son’s innocence. Using his knowledge of both herbs and the human heart, Cadfael deciphers a deadly recipe for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Potter's Field (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 17) *




  








*The medieval monk digs for clues when a body is unearthed by a plow: “His detecting talents are as dazzling as ever” (Publishers Weekly).*

When a newly plowed field recently given to the Benedictine Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul yields the body of a young woman, Brother Cadfael is quickly thrown into a delicate situation. The field was once owned by a local potter named Ruald, who had abandoned his beautiful wife, Generys, to take monastic vows.

Generys was said to have gone away with a lover, but now it seems as if she had been murdered. With the arrival at the abbey of young Sulien Blount, a novice fleeing homeward from the civil war raging in East Anglia, the mysteries surrounding the corpse start to multiply.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nine Perfect Strangers *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
Now a Hulu original series

“If three characters were good in Big Little Lies, nine are even better in Nine Perfect Strangers.” —Lisa Scottoline, The New York Times Book Review

From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Big Little Lies

Could ten days at a health resort really change you forever? In Liane Moriarty’s latest page-turner, nine perfect strangers are about to find out...*

Nine people gather at a remote health resort. Some are here to lose weight, some are here to get a reboot on life, some are here for reasons they can’t even admit to themselves. Amidst all of the luxury and pampering, the mindfulness and meditation, they know these ten days might involve some real work. But none of them could imagine just how challenging the next ten days are going to be.

Frances Welty, the formerly best-selling romantic novelist, arrives at Tranquillum House nursing a bad back, a broken heart, and an exquisitely painful paper cut. She’s immediately intrigued by her fellow guests. Most of them don’t look to be in need of a health resort at all. But the person that intrigues her most is the strange and charismatic owner/director of Tranquillum House. Could this person really have the answers Frances didn’t even know she was seeking? Should Frances put aside her doubts and immerse herself in everything Tranquillum House has to offer – or should she run while she still can?

It’s not long before every guest at Tranquillum House is asking exactly the same question.

Combining all of the hallmarks that have made her writing a go-to for anyone looking for wickedly smart, page-turning fiction that will make you laugh and gasp, Liane Moriarty’s _Nine Perfect Strangers_ once again shows why she is a master of her craft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Dahlia Avenger: A Genius for Murder: The True Story *




  








*For Viewers of the TNT Series I Am the Night and Fans of the Root of Evil Podcast, the Bestselling Book That Revealed the Shocking Identity of the Black Dahlia Killer
and the Police Corruption That Concealed It for So Long

A New York Times Bestseller
An International Bestseller
A New York Times Notable Book
An Edgar Award Finalist*

In 1947, the brutal, sadistic murder of a beautiful young woman named Elizabeth Short led to the largest manhunt in LA history. The killer teased and taunted the police and public for weeks, but his identity stayed a mystery, and the murder remained the most tantalizing unsolved case of the last century, until this book revealed the bizarre solution.

Steve Hodel, a retired LAPD detective who was a private investigator, took up the case, reviewing the original evidence and records as well as those of a separate grand jury investigation into a series of murders of single women in LA at the time. The prime suspect had in fact been identified, but never indicted. Why? And who was he? In an account that partakes both of _LA Confidential_ and _Zodiac_, for the corruption it exposes and the insight it offers into a serial killer’s mind, Hodel demonstrates that there was a massive police cover-up. Even more shocking, he proves that the murderer, a true-life Jekyll and Hyde who was a highly respected member of society by day and a psychopathic killer by night, was his own father. This edition of the book includes new findings and photographs added after the original publication, together with a new postscript by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Before It's Too Late (An F.B.I. K-9 Novel Book 2) *




  








*As a serial killer plays games with the FBI, a special agent and her K-9 partner refuse to follow the rules in this Washington, D.C., thriller.
*
Somewhere in the Washington, D.C. area, a woman lies helpless in a box—barely breathing and buried alive. In Quantico, the FBI receives a coded message from the woman’s abductor. He wants to play a game: decipher the clues, save the girl. But when FBI cryptanalysts crack the code, Special Agent Meg Jennings and her K-9 partner, Hawk, are too late. An innocent life is lost…and the killer’s game is far from over.

With more coded messages, the deadly pattern is repeated—again and again. As the body count rises, Meg decides to break protocol and consult her brilliant sister, Cara, to decipher the kidnapper’s twisted clues. Putting her job on the line, Meg is determined not to let one more person die under her and Hawk’s watch. If the plan fails, it could bite them in the end. And if it leads to the killer, it could bury them forever . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Calendar of Crime: Stories *




  








*In this collection of short stories, the legendary detective must solve one mystery per month in a year of chilling crime.*

Every new year, the seven remaining alumni of the first graduating class of Eastern University gather in Manhattan to reminisce. Within that group, there is a secret clique—the Inner Circle—forged around a crooked business arrangement, the profits of which will be collected by the last living member. When three of the Inner Circle die within a year, the remaining men fear for their lives. Just before Christmas, one of the survivors comes to the great detective Ellery Queen to beg for help. There are just a few days to save a life—and the university itself.

Even if Queen can get to the bottom of the Inner Circle, eleven more puzzles will greet him throughout the year. As _Calendar of Crime_ flips onward, the detective will find that there is no off-season for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Every Brilliant Eye (Amos Walker Novels Book 6) *




  








*“For readers who can’t get enough of Elmore Leonard and Ross Thomas, try Estleman. He’s that good” (People).*

Barry Stackpole was tough once. Amos Walker met him in a Cambodian shell crater when Walker was serving his country and Stackpole was on the payroll of the _DetroitNews_, and they formed the kind of bond that war often creates. At war’s end, they returned to the Motor City, where Stackpole took to reporting crimes and Walker to solving them. A violent run-in with a big time mobster left Stackpole a leg and two fingers short, and he became an alcoholic. He has made several attempts to get his life straight since, but never quite managed. Now he’s fallen off the wagon again, harder than ever before, and his girlfriend begs Walker to find him before he drinks himself to death. But in Detroit, death can find a man in many ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Asia Hand: A Vincent Calvino Novel (The Vincent Calvino Novels Book 2)*




  








*Shamus Award Winner: A disbarred American lawyer-turned-PI tracks down a killer: “Think Dashiell Hammett in Bangkok” (San Francisco Chronicle).*

It’s the Year of the Monkey in Bangkok. But expat Vincent Calvino’s Chinese New Year celebration has been interrupted. Thai cops have fished the body of a _farang_—foreign—cameraman from Lumpini Park Lake, and CNN is running dramatic footage of several Burmese soldiers on the Thailand border executing students.

Calvino follows the trail of the dead man to a feature film crew, where he hits the wall of silence. On the other side of that wall, Calvino and Colonel Pratt discover an elite film unit of old Asia hands with connections to influential people in Southeast Asia. They are about to find themselves matched against a set of _farangs_ conditioned for urban survival and willing to go for a knock-out punch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Third to Die: A Novel (A Quinn & Costa Thriller Book 1) *




  








*A notorious serial killer is back*

An edgy female police detective. An ambitious FBI special agent. Together they are at the heart of the ticking-clock investigation into a psychopathic murderer. The bond they forge in this crucible sets the stage for high-stakes suspense.

Detective Kara Quinn is on an early morning jog in Liberty Lake when she discovers the body of a young nurse. The manner of death reveals a highly controlled rage.

Word quickly reaches FBI special agent Matt Costa that this murder fits the profile of the elusive Triple Killer, who compulsively strikes every three years, targeting three victims, each three days apart. This time they have a chance to stop him. But only if they can decipher the meaning of his pattern to figure out who he is and where he is hiding before he strikes again.

The stakes have never been higher, because if they fail, one of their own team may be next…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Order: A Novel (Gabriel Allon Book 20) *




  








*#1 New York Times Bestseller • #1 Wall Street Journal Bestseller

From Daniel Silva, the internationally acclaimed #1 New York Times bestselling author, comes a riveting new thriller featuring art restorer and legendary spy Gabriel Allon.*

_It was nearly one a.m. by the time he crawled into bed. Chiara was reading a novel, oblivious to the television, which was muted. On the screen was a live shot of St. Peter’s Basilica. Gabriel raised the volume and learned that an old friend had died …_

Gabriel Allon has slipped quietly into Venice for a much-needed holiday with his wife and two young children. But when Pope Paul VII dies suddenly, Gabriel is summoned to Rome by the Holy Father’s loyal private secretary, Archbishop Luigi Donati. A billion Catholic faithful have been told that the pope died of a heart attack. Donati, however, has two good reasons to suspect his master was murdered. The Swiss Guard who was standing watch outside the papal apartments the night of the pope’s death is missing. So, too, is the letter the Holy Father was writing during the final hours of his life. A letter that was addressed to Gabriel.

_While researching in the Vatican Secret Archives, I came upon a most remarkable book …_

The book is a long-suppressed gospel that calls into question the accuracy of the New Testament’s depiction of one of the most portentous events in human history. For that reason alone, the Order of St. Helena will stop at nothing to keep it out of Gabriel’s hands. A shadowy Catholic society with ties to the European far right, the Order is plotting to seize control of the papacy. And it is only the beginning.

As the cardinals gather in Rome for the start of the conclave, Gabriel sets out on a desperate search for proof of the Order’s conspiracy, and for a long-lost gospel with the power to put an end to two thousand years of murderous hatred. His quest will take him from the Ponte Vecchio in Florence, to a monastery in Assisi, to the hidden depths of the Secret Archives, and finally to the Sistine Chapel, where he will witness an event no outsider has ever before seen—the sacred passing of the Keys of St. Peter to a newly elected pope.

Swiftly paced and elegantly rendered, The Order will hold readers spellbound, from its opening passages to its breathtaking final twist of plot. It is a novel of friendship and faith in a perilous and uncertain world. And it is still more proof that Daniel Silva is his generation’s finest writer of suspense and international intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Firefly *




  








*“Firefly proves once again that . . . British espionage fiction is the best in the world, and Porter is part of the reason why.” ―Lee Child, #1 New York Times bestselling author*

From the refugee camps of Greece to the mountains of Macedonia, a thirteen-year-old boy is making his way to Germany and to safety. Codenamed “Firefly,” he holds vital intelligence: unparalleled insight into a vicious ISIS terror cell, and details of their plans. But the terrorists are hot on his trail, determined he won’t live to pass on the information.

When MI6 become aware of Firefly and what he knows, the race is on to find him. Paul Samson, ex-MI6 agent and now private eye, finds himself recruited to the cause. Fluent in Arabic thanks to his Lebanese heritage and himself the product of an earlier era of violent civil war, Samson’s job is to find Firefly, win his trust, and get him to safety.

A devastatingly timely thriller following the refugee trail from Syria to Europe, _Firefly_ is a sophisticated, breathtaking race against time from an author who brings a whole new level of urgency to the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Bloodless (Pendergast Book 20) *




  








*INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER: Agent Pendergast faces his most unexpected challenge yet when bloodless bodies begin to appear in Savannah, GA.

A fabulous heist:*
On the evening of November 24, 1971, D. B. Cooper hijacked Flight 305—Portland to Seattle—with a fake bomb, collected a ransom of $200,000, and then parachuted from the rear of the plane, disappearing into the night…and into history.

*A brutal crime steeped in legend and malevolence:*
Fifty years later, Agent Pendergast takes on a bizarre and gruesome case: in the ghost-haunted city of Savannah, Georgia, bodies are found with no blood left in their veins—sowing panic and reviving whispered tales of the infamous Savannah Vampire.

*A case like no other:*
As the mystery rises along with the body count, Pendergast and his partner, Agent Coldmoon, race to understand how—or if—these murders are connected to the only unsolved skyjacking in American history. Together, they uncover not just the answer…but an unearthly evil beyond all imagining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Dying Breath (Harry Bauer Book 2)*




  








When your only training is as a first class killer, it can be hard to find a job on Main Street. Unless you work for Cobra, the secret agency that takes out the worst of the world’s trash. So when Harry Bauer left the Regiment, the toughest special ops outfit on the planet, Cobra offered him a job, taking out the trash.

Bauer had grown up fighting for survival on the streets of the Bronx. He knew everything there was to know about hard reality, and he didn’t buy into fantasies or conspiracy theories. Until, that is, one came knocking on his door...

There was nothing unreal about the job: a simple hit at Manhattan’s Mandarin Oriental Hotel, on two of China’s highest ranking biochemists, and two of the world’s most evil men.

But when Cobra High Command asks Bauer to find out why Zhao Li and Yang Dizhou are in New York in the first place, things turn dark. In a mission that will take him from New York to Casablanca, Algeria and Bangkok, Bauer will realize the hard way that sometimes conspiracy theories are real…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Hunter Killer: A Pike Logan Novel (A Pike Logan Thriller Book 14) *




  








*Pike Logan tracks highly-trained Russian assassins to Brazil in this blistering, action-packed thriller from New York Times bestselling author and former Special Forces Officer Brad Taylor.

“It’s an excellent read, and I greatly enjoyed it.” —Nelson DeMille*

Pike Logan and the Taskforce were once the apex predators, an unrivaled hunting machine that decimated those out to harm the United States, but they may have met their match. While Pike Logan and Jennifer Cahill prepare to join their team on a counter-terrorist mission in the triple frontier—the lawless tri-border region where Argentina, Brazil, and Paraguay meet—they are targeted in Charleston, South Carolina. A vicious explosion kills a friend, and the perpetrators have set it up to look like an accident. While the authorities believe this was not foul play, Pike knows the attack was meant for him.

When he loses contact with the team in South America, Pike is convinced he and the Taskforce are under assault. His men are the closest thing to family that Pike has, which means he will do anything, even ignore direct orders to stand down, to find them. Pike and Jennifer head to Brazil to investigate their disappearance and run headlong into a crew of Russian assassins. Within days they are entangled in a byzantine scheme involving Brazilian politics and a cut-throat battle for control of offshore oil fields.

Forged in combat, the Russians are the equal of anything the Taskforce has encountered before, but they make a mistake in attacking Pike’s team, because Pike has a couple of elite Israeli assassins of his own. And Pike will stop at nothing to protect his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Unthinkable *




  








*From international bestselling author Brad Parks comes a new thriller about an ordinary man who may be able to save the world as we know it—but to do so, he must make an impossible choice.*

Nate Lovejoy is a self-proclaimed nobody, a stay-at-home dad who doesn’t believe he’s important to anyone but his wife and their two daughters. So it’s a shock when members of a powerful secret society kidnap and spirit Nate away to a mansion at the behest of their leader, Vanslow DeGange, who claims to know the future. He’s foreseen that a billion people could die—unless Nate acts.

It seems improbable, especially given what DeGange says will set this mass casualty incident in motion: a lawsuit against the biggest power company in Virginia, being brought by Nate’s wife, Jenny.

Nate quickly smells a scam being perpetrated by the power company. But at every turn, it becomes apparent there’s more to DeGange’s gift than Nate wants to acknowledge. A billion people really could die, and Nate might be the only one who can save them.

All he has to do is the unthinkable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Life After Deaf: My Misadventures in Hearing Loss and Recovery*




  








*From a renowned media critic to a man with sudden and full hearing loss, Noel Holston ran the gauntlet of diagnoses, health insurance, and cochlear implant surgery.*

On a spring night in 2010, Noel Holston, a journalist, songwriter, and storyteller, went to bed with reasonably intact hearing. By dawn, it was gone, thus beginning a long process of hearing-restoration that included misdiagnoses, an obstinate health-insurance bureaucracy, failed cochlear-implant surgery, and a second surgery that finally worked. He negotiated the gauntlet with a wry sense of humor and the aid of his supportive wife, Marty. _Life After Deaf_ details his experience with warmth, understanding, and candor. It’s the story not only of his way back to the world of the hearing, but of a great marriage that weathered serious testing. Their determination and resilience serve as a source of inspiration for all.

_Life After Deaf_ is not just for the more than forty million people in the United States alone who cope with some form of hearing loss, but is also for their wide circles of friends, family, caregivers, and audiologists. This highly readable book will be an invaluable guide and source of hope for the large number of baby boomers now handling hearing loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Two Alike: Human Nature and Human Individuality *




  








*"A display of scientific courage and imagination." —William Saletan, New York Times Book Review*


Why do people—even identical twins reared in the same home—differ so much in personality? Armed with an inquiring mind and insights from evolutionary psychology, Judith Rich Harris sets out to solve the mystery of human individuality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Odessa: Genius and Death in a City of Dreams *




  








*Winner of a National Jewish Book Award

"Fascinating.…A humane and tragic survey of a great and tragic subject." —Jan Morris, Literary Review*

From Alexander Pushkin and Isaac Babel to Zionist renegade Vladimir Jabotinsky and filmmaker Sergei Eisenstein, an astonishing cast of geniuses helped shape Odessa, a legendary haven of cosmopolitan freedom on the Black Sea. Drawing on a wealth of original sources and offering the first detailed account of the destruction of the city's Jewish community during the Second World War, Charles King's _Odessa_ is both history and elegy—a vivid chronicle of a multicultural city and its remarkable resilience over the past two centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost King: How One Remarkable Woman Discovered the Lost Burial Place of Richard III *




  








*The first full-length book about the discovery of Richard III's remains, by the person who led the archaeology team and the historian whose book spurred her on*

The mystery of who Richard III really was has fascinated historians, readers and audiences familiar with Shakespeare's dastardly portrait of a hunchback monster of royalty for centuries. In 2012, the remains of a man with a curving spine, who possibly was killed in battle, were discovered underneath the paving of a parking lot in Leicester, England. Phillipa Langley, head of the Richard III Society, spurred on by the work of the historian Michael Jones, led the team of archaeologists who uncovered the remains, certain that she had found the bones of the monarch. When DNA verification later confirmed that the skeleton was, indeed, that of King Richard III, the discovery ranked among the great stories of passionate intuition and perseverance against the odds.

The news was widely reported by the British and worldwide, and was front-page news for both _The New York Times_ and _The Washington Post_. Many believe that now, with King Richard III's skeleton in hand, historians will finally begin to understand what happened to him following the Battle of Bosworth Field (twenty miles or so from Leicester) and, ultimately, to know whether he was the hateful, unscrupulous monarch of Shakespeare's drama or a much more benevolent king interested in the common man.

Written in alternating chapters, with Richard's 15th century life told by historian Michael Jones (author of the critically acclaimed _Bosworth - 1485_) contrasting with the 21st century eyewitness account of the search and discovery of the body by Philippa Langley, _The King's Grave_ is an extraordinary portrait of the last Plantagenet monarch and the inspiring story of the archaeological dig that finally brought the real King Richard III into the light of day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Japan's Last Bid for Victory: The Invasion of India, 1944 *




  







Robert Lymans deep knowledge and understanding of the war in Burma, and the great battles at Kohima and Imphal in 1944, are well known. In this book he uses original documents, published works and personal accounts to weave together an enthralling account of some of the bitterest fighting of WWII. Not only does he use British sources for his research but he has also included material from the Naga tribes of north-east India, on whose land these battles were fought, and from Japanese accounts, including interviews with Japanese veterans of the fighting. Thus he has been able to produce what is arguably the most balanced history of the battles that were pivotal in ending the Japanese empire. Fergal Keane, journalist and author of Road to Bones: The Siege of Kohima 1944 wrote to the author saying ‘What a triumph! I finished it last night. You have done a wonderful job. I only wish Id read it before writing my own book! He goes on to say ‘Robert Lyman is one of the great writers about men and war and in this book he has succeeded in conveying the courage, genius and folly of an epic struggle. I cannot think of a writer engaged in the subject of the Second World War who can match Lyman for his integrity or the soundness of his judgments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Tales from Mos Eisley Cantina: Star Wars Legends (Star Wars - Legends)*




  








Sixteen stories from the most infamous cantina in the universe...by some of today's leading writers of science fiction.

In a far corner of the universe, on the small desert planet of Tatooine, there is a dark, nic-i-tain-filled cantina where you can down your favorite intoxicant while listening to the best jazz riffs in the universe. But beware your fellow denizens of this pangalactic watering hole, for they are cutthroats and cutpurses, assassins and troopers, humans and aliens, gangsters and thieves....

Featuring original stories by:

Kevin J. Anderson * Doug Beason * M. Shayne Bell * David Bischoff * A.C.
Crispin * Kenneth C. Flint * Barbara Hambly * Rebecca Moesta * Daniel Keys
Moran * Jerry Oltion * Judith & Garfield Reeves-Stevens * Jennifer Roberson
* Kathy Tyers * Tom Veitch & Martha Veitch * Dave Wolverton * Timothy
Zahn

Features a bonus section following the novel that includes a primer on the _Star Wars_ expanded universe, and over half a dozen excerpts from some of the most popular _Star Wars_ books of the last thirty years!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Price of Safety *




  








“Exceptional worldbuilding and non-stop action combined with heart and compelling characters make Bland’s debut a must-read sci-fi book.”

—Jennifer Brody, award-winning author of _The 13th Continuum_

By 2047, no crime in America goes unsolved. No wrongdoing goes unseen.

When Dray Quintero learns his nineteen-year-old daughter Raven committed a heinous act, he covers it up to save her life. This pits him against the police he’s respected since he was a child and places him in the crosshairs of Kieran, a ruthless federal Agent. To survive, Dray must overcome the surveillance system he helped build and the technology implanted in people’s heads, for everyone has a microcomputer in their brain and computer-screen lenses in their eyes.

Forced to turn to a domestic terrorist group to protect his family—as they’re the only ones willing to fight the government—Dray tries to resist joining their cause but can’t avoid it, for his adversaries have a level of control he’s unable to escape. That no one can.

Hunted and betrayed, with time running out, Dray must choose between saving Raven and dismantling the near-perfect society he helped create.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Surrender, White People!: Our Unconditional Terms for Peace *




  








*THE NATIONAL BESTSELLER

"Hughley uses his trademark humor to address the stark divisions in society that stem from centuries of white supremacy." —People

Surrender, white people! After 400 years of white supremacy in America, a reckoning is here. These are the terms of peace–and they are unconditional. Hope you brought a sense of humor, because this is gonna sting.*

After centuries of oppressing others, white people are in for a surprise: You’re about to be a minority yourself. Yes, the face of America is getting a lot browner—and a reckoning is coming. Black and brown folk are not going to take a back seat anymore. It’s time to surrender your unjust privileges and sue for peace while the getting’s still good. Lucky for America, D.L. Hughley has a plan.

On the eve of America becoming a majority-minority nation, Hughley warns, the only way for America to move forward peacefully is if Whites face their history, put aside all their visions of superiority, and open up their institutions so they benefit everyone in this nation. But we can still have fun with this right? _Surrender, White People!_ hilariously holds America account for its wrongs and offers D.L.'s satirical terms for reparations and reconciliation.

But it’s not all bad news, white folks. The upside is that if you put D.L.’s plan into effect, you can FINALLY get black people to stop talking about oppression, discrimination, and their place in America. Now, that’s something we ALL can get behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Meet Isabel Puddles (A Mitten State Mystery Book 1) *




  








*“Fans of Garrison Keillor’s tales of Lake Wobegon will be enchanted.”
—Publishers Weekly

The only thing widow Isabel Puddles loves as much as her hometown of Gull Harbor on the shores of Lake Michigan is cozying up to a good mystery—but she never expected to be caught in the middle of one . . .
*
To the tourists and summer residents, Kentwater County is a picturesque community of small-town charm, fruitful farmland, and gorgeous freshwater beaches. To middle-aged widow Isabel Puddles, it’s where she enjoys breakfast every morning at a local café with her childhood best friend and spends her evenings cozying up with a good book and her devoted Jack Terrier, Jackpot. In between, Isabel makes ends meet through a variety of trades—preserving pickles, baking pies, working the counter at her cousin’s hardware shop, and occasionally helping “fix-up” the hair of corpses at the local funeral parlor.

When Isabel discovers a two-inch nail embedded in the skull of Earl Jonasson, it seems the octogenarian may not have died of a stroke. His son is quickly arrested when his alibi doesn’t check out. But Isabel has known Earl Jr. since they were kids and can’t believe he’d murder his own father, regardless of his financial difficulties. As gossip about Earl Sr.’s land and insurance policy money starts to spread around the county, Isabel finds herself conducting her own investigation to clear her friend’s name. But real detective work isn’t like what she sees on TV, and she’s meeting dangerous suspects who don’t like Isabel poking around in their business . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jackpots and Jealousies in Las Vegas: A Humorous Tiffany Black Mystery (Tiffany Black Mysteries Book 14) *




  








*A Cupcakes-And-Crime Caper*

Roger Owen’s business isn’t doing well, and when he takes his wife and son to glitzy, glamorous Las Vegas for some quality family vacation time, he brings along a surprising +1: his mistress!

_"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"_

Life seems to pick up for Roger when he wins a huge jackpot… until someone gleefully kills him on the casino floor.

Caught in the hot seat as suspect number one, Roger’s wife Wendy hires Tiffany and Ian to clear her name and to solve the mystery of who really killed Roger Owen—even though it may very well be black widow Wendy!

Or was it his mistress, Mona, come to exact revenge for playing second fiddle so many years? Was it his son, Aaron, tired of his dad’s philandering and ready to inherit those big bucks? Could it have been Roger’s business partner, eager to take over the company and purge it of potential scandals?

Fingers fly in every direction with blame and accusation, and it’s up to Tiffany and Ian—with some assistance from little Snowflake and Nanna, of course—to unravel the tangled webs and shed some light on the truth.

_This is a cozy mystery featuring a strong female protagonist, some unusual friends and family, and a mystery that needs solving! It has no graphic gore, bad language, or sex._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Brother Cadfael's Penance (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 20) *




  








*To save his estranged son, a monk risks breaking his vows in this “moving and suspenseful” entry in the Silver Dagger Award–winning medieval mystery series (Booklist).*

For Brother Cadfael in the autumn of his life, the mild November of our Lord’s year 1145 may bring a bitter—and deadly—harvest. England is torn between supporters of the Empress Maud and those of her cousin Stephen. The civil strife is about to jeopardize not only Cadfael’s life, but his hopes of Heaven.

While Cadfael has sometimes bent the abbey’s rules, he has never broken his monastic vows—until now. Word has come to Shrewsbury of a treacherous act that has left thirty of Maud’s knights imprisoned. All have been ransomed except Cadfael’s secret son, Olivier de Bretagne. Conceived in Cadfael’s soldiering youth and unaware of his father’s identity, Olivier will die if he is not freed. Like never before, Cadfael must boldly defy the abbot. The good brother forsakes the order to follow his heart—but what he finds will challenge his soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases: Volume 1 (Sherlock Alphabet)*




  








*Roger Riccard, one of the most respected Sherlock Holmes authors, has again taken pen in hand to bring forth the first five adventures in a new series of short stories for your entertainment.*

_The Adventure of the Apothecary’s Prescription_ – Dr. Watson receives a shipment of medicine with a cryptic note, that only Sherlock Holmes can unlock.

_Buffalo Bill and the Red Shirt Menace_ – The American showman has arrived in London to perform for Queen Victoria, but strange mishaps plague his troupe, especially his Indian performers.

_The Curious Case of Charlotte Musgrave_ – The daughter of Reginald Musgrave has a strange companion and death seems to follow her. Are they accidents, or is there a killer loose?

_The Designing Woman_ – A new century calls for new fashions and new attitudes. However, some think the world isn’t ready for what one designer has in mind.

_The Case of The Poached Eggplant_ – Holmes has been hired to prevent the theft of the famous Eggplant Necklace, yet it still disappears in a room full of London society.

Sit back and enjoy reading this first volume of _A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases_, and watch out for Volume 2 (F to J) which contains _The Fool and His Money, The Gunsmith of Sherwood, The Mysterious Horseman, The Italian Gourmet_ and _The Judgement of Dr. Watson_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases, Volume 2 (Sherlock Alphabet)*




  








*In this new series of short stories, Sherlock and Watson embark on some of their classic adventures. Using the best of their wit, knowledge and cunning, the famous duo solves a selection of confounding mysteries including:

The Adventure of the Fool and His Money* - Dr. Watson receives an invitation to join an old comrade-in-arms in a treasure hunt. However, it takes Sherlock Holmes' knowledge and deductive powers to steer them in the right direction.

*The Case of the Gunsmith of Sherwood* - The Sheriff of Nottingham needs Holmes's help to rescue a kidnapped gunsmith in a case which has international implications.

*The Mysterious Horseman* - A visiting American has come to breed with an offspring of Silver Blaze. But who is following him - and why?

*The Adventure of the Italian Gourmet* - Has the internationally famous culinary critic lost his taste?

*The Judgement of Dr. Watson* - A zealous prosecutor goes after Dr. Watson based upon a publication that implicates both him and Holmes in the obstruction of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases, Volume 3 (K to O) (Sherlock Alphabet) *




  








*Roger Riccard, one of the most respected Sherlock Holmes authors, has again taken pen in hand to bring forth the third set of five adventures in a new series of short stories for your entertainment.*

_The Kaiser Role_ – Picking up where The Case of the Gunsmith of Sherwood left off, Mycroft Holmes insists that his brother follow and stop the Heligoland rebel, Lady Lydia Wyt, in her plot against Kaiser Wilhelm II.

_The Trinity Leprechaun_ – A mythical creature invades the campus of Trinity College. Holmes is engaged to find out why; and what is the purpose of the ‘gifts’ left behind?

_The Monique Mystery_ – Just what was the case that brought Mary Morstan’s employer to Sherlock Holmes so many years before The Sign of Four?

_The Notable Musician_ – Famous American bandleader, John Phillip Sousa, has an urgent case for the great detective to solve before he gives a Command Performance.

_The Origami Mystery_ – Why is someone after a collection of Japanese paper sculptures?

Sit back and enjoy reading this third volume of _A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases_, and watch out for Volume 4 (P to T) coming soon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases: Volume 4 (P to T) (Sherlock Alphabet) *




  








*Roger Riccard, one of the most respected Sherlock Holmes pastiche authors, presents the fourth of five volumes of mysteries for your entertainment.*

Volume 4 in the series contains five original tales, which are:

_The Piccadilly Poisoner_ - A patient of Dr Watson exhibits signs of being slowly poisoned. Can Sherlock Holmes prevent the fatal dose from being administered?

_The Dead Quiet Library_ - Two people have died under suspicious circumstances in a ‘haunted’ academic library. Were the deaths accidental as reported, or is there a more novel explanation?

_The Raspberry Tart_ - There is something odd about the relationship between a banker's son and a beautiful young actress. What is the real reason behind the banker's disapproval?

_The Student Olympian_ - Why has a student, who is also a candidate for Great Britain's 1908 Olympic team, suddenly disappeared?

_Death on the Thames_ - A body turns up on a royal boat. Unusual circumstances call for the skills of Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson.

_A Sherlock Holmes Alphabet of Cases, Volume 4_ will please many existing fans as well as those who yearn for more tales of the great detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Missing *




  








*What if your partner just disappeared without a trace?*

It's an early autumn day like any other as Miles Avery drives his wife, Jacqueline, to the station. Nothing remarkable crops up in conversation, nor do either of them appear anything other than their normal selves. At the station, Jacqueline gets out, takes an overnight bag from the back seat, then turns towards the platforms. This is the last anyone sees of her.

Three weeks later, Miles calls the police. Enquiries are made, but there is no evidence of her boarding a train, or even entering the station. Very soon the finger of suspicion starts to turn towards Miles, and as dark secrets from the past begin to merge with those of the present, the great love he has been trying to protect is not only revealed but thrown into terrible jeopardy...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Excoms (An Excoms Thriller Book 1) *




  








*Over 500 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Five Star Reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.

From Barry Award winning and USA TODAY bestselling author Brett Battles comes THE EXCOMS, the highly anticipated first mystery suspense thriller in The Excoms series.*

Ananke thought her week couldn’t get worse, but as she hunts for the man who screwed up her previous job, things really go sideways. Turns out, she’s not the only one having problems.

Rosario can acquire anything for anyone, but can she obtain freedom for herself when her latest assignment goes awry?

Dylan’s sure his new gig will be a walk in the park–or rather, a drive, given that he's a courier. Unfortunately, the road is a bit bumpier than he expected.

Liesel is having the worst week of her life, and blames only herself.

And Ricky? Well, Ricky doesn’t believe in bad weeks. Though he can’t claim being stuck in prison is all that great.

Convenient for all of them, then, that a mysterious organization comes along asking for their help, and in return promises to reverse their excommunication from the secret world.

Of course, nothing good ever comes without strings attached.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Find Her Alive: A gripping crime thriller packed with mystery and suspense (Detective Josie Quinn Book 8 ) *




  









*Josie treads gently, careful not to disturb the pile of perfect white bones laid out in the grass by her feet. Her voice is little more than a whisper.
“No! Not my sister…”

Detective Josie Quinn* hasn’t heard from her sister since Trinity stormed out of the house in the heat of an argument three weeks ago. So, when human remains are found at the remote hunting cabin where Trinity was last seen, Josie can only assume the worst.

Gathering her team, Josie feels a surge of relief when the dental records match a different body – that of a missing single mother from a neighboring town. But now Josie’s is not the only broken family desperate for answers.

Dusting the crime scene for prints, a name smudged into the side of a nearby car is the first in a trail of clues Trinity left for Josie. In need of a big story to save her journalism career, it seems Josie’s sister was attempting to make contact with a dangerous serial killer known for creating sculptures with his victim’s bones. And Trinity won’t stop until she’s found him, even if it means becoming his next masterpiece…

Josie is certain there’s a critical clue in the ivory hair comb delivered to Trinity just days before she went missing. But as more bones surface, each set more likely to be Trinity’s than the last, time is running out to find her alive. *Can Josie’s team trust her instincts in a case that is so deeply personal? Can she find her sister without putting other innocent lives in danger?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Fiancée: A Novel *




  








*“A tense, simmering, fast-paced mystery.”—Megan Miranda, New York Times bestselling author of The Last House Guest and The Girl from Widow Hills

The New York Times bestselling author returns with an unsettling but riveting psychological thriller about a captivating woman who joins a family and threatens to upend their picture-perfect lives. 

They had everything they needed for a perfect family vacation: close-knit relatives, a bucolic setting . . . and a murderer in their midst?*

Summer’s looking forward to a break from hustling for acting work in Manhattan when she, her husband Gabe, and Gabe’s nine-year-old son arrive at the annual family get-together at her in-laws’ sprawling estate. On the agenda are leisurely gourmet meals, tennis matches, and plenty of relaxation by the pool.

But this year, Gabe’s brother Nick has invited his new flame Hannah, whom Summer immediately recognizes from a few years before. Oddly, her brother-in-law’s girlfriend claims not to know her. Yet she charms the other family members, and after Nick announces that he’s proposed to Hannah, Summer doesn’t have much choice but to grin and bear it.

Then the reunion is rocked by tragedy when a family member is found dead. Though the doctors attribute the loss to natural causes, a grieving Summer fears that the too-good-to-be-true Hannah is involved, even as Gabe dismisses her suspicions.

How far will Summer go to expose the truth? As she investigates just what Nick’s fiancée might have done to keep her perfect image intact, she begins to fear that the first death might only be the beginning . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Leave the World Behind: A Novel*



  








*A Read with Jenna Today Show Book Club Pick!

Finalist for the 2020 National Book Award (Fiction)

A Best Book of the Year From: The Washington Post * Time * NPR  Elle  Esquire  Kirkus  Library Journal  The Chicago Public Library  The New York Public Library  BookPage * The Globe and Mail  EW.com  The LA Times  USA Today  InStyle  The New Yorker * AARP * Publisher's Lunch * LitHub * Book Marks * Electric Literature * Brooklyn Based * The Boston Globe

A magnetic novel about two families, strangers to each other, who are forced together on a long weekend gone terribly wrong.*

From the bestselling author of _Rich and Pretty_ comes a suspenseful and provocative novel keenly attuned to the complexities of parenthood, race, and class. _Leave the World Behind _explores how our closest bonds are reshaped—and unexpected new ones are forged—in moments of crisis.

Amanda and Clay head out to a remote corner of Long Island expecting a vacation: a quiet reprieve from life in New York City, quality time with their teenage son and daughter, and a taste of the good life in the luxurious home they’ve rented for the week. But a late-night knock on the door breaks the spell. Ruth and G. H. are an older couple—it’s their house, and they’ve arrived in a panic. They bring the news that a sudden blackout has swept the city. But in this rural area—with the TV and internet now down, and no cell phone service—it’s hard to know what to believe.

Should Amanda and Clay trust this couple—and vice versa? What happened back in New York? Is the vacation home, isolated from civilization, a truly safe place for their families? And are they safe from one other?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ian Bragg Omnibus 1-3 - The Operator, A Clean Kill, The Replacement : An Action Adventure Thriller*




  








_Written by an author with over twenty years in both the US Marine Corps and intelligence communities. _799 pages of action adventure in one volume.

_*When good men have to do bad things...
…a hitman with a conscience.*_

Problems arise and too often, those problems are scumbags, oxygen thieves, and people who don’t deserve to share the same planet with decent folk.

Ian Bragg provides solutions, resolving problems for those who can afford to pay his price.

When Ian meets the woman with sparkling green eyes, everything changes.

Balancing a personal life with a career that can’t ever be public creates challenges that can't be spoken aloud. Ian meets his new world head on, determined to have it all.

The world has other ideas and a different plan for the man called Ian Bragg.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*People Raged: and the Sky Was on Fire (Rick Banik Thrillers Book 1)*




  









_*A terrorist plotting an attack on Washington DC, staying one step ahead by hiding in plain sight, always there, but never seen.*_

In the classic government way, a tiger team is built to look into the intelligence surrounding a terror threat. They didn't count on Rick Banik to break down walls and get the job done, no matter what. He takes it personal.

_*Rick Banik - the right patriot for a new age.*_ A race against time. A fight against bureaucracy. A maze of red tape and dots that don't want to be connected. How many people must die for the plot to be uncovered? How many will die if it isn't?

_People Raged_ will give you hope that such people exist where you can't see them, _doing things that need to be done to protect us all._ Rick Banik is your next best intelligence professional. Read _People Raged_ today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Spy Devils *




  








A deadly case. An international operative. When a mission turns personal, who will make it out alive?

Trowbridge ‘Bridger’ Hall was raised to be a spy. Leading a highly trained team of covert agents, he’s loyal to his squad and his country. But when his infamous CIA controller and mother assigns his crew an unusual off-books operation, his finely tuned senses scream danger.

Hunting a stolen briefcase across the world, his instincts proven lethally correct when one of his men ends up dead. And with potentially ruthless maternal betrayal and treacherous enemies closing in, it’s play or be played in a vicious game of death…

Can he crack the conspiracy before it costs his life?

The Spy Devils is the high-octane first tale in The Spy Devils thriller series. If you like pulse-pounding espionage, explosive action, and insidious double-crosses, then you’ll love Joe Goldberg’s page-turning story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Burning Man: A Novel *




  








*From bestselling author Phillip Margolin, a fast-paced legal thriller packed with page-turning suspense.*

Peter Hale is a young attorney struggling to make his own mark in his father's venerable law firm when he is presented with the opportunity of a lifetime. During the trial of a multimillion-dollar case, Peter's father, the lead counsel, suffers a heart attack and asks Peter to move for a mistrial until he's feeling better. Peter decides this is his only chance to prove to his father that he is the terrific lawyer he knows himself to be, and he chooses to carry on with the case against his father's wishes. In his zeal to prove himself, Peter neglects his client and ends up losing everything—the case, his job, and his father.

Unemployed and disinherited, Peter takes the only job he is offered—that of a public defender in a small Oregon town. He hopes that if he can make good there, he can reinstate himself in his father's good graces. But his ambition again gets the best of him when he takes on a death-penalty case, representing a mentally retarded man accused of the brutal hatchet murder of a college coed. He's in way over his head, and it's only when Peter realizes that his greed and his ego may end up killing his client that he begins to understand what it really takes to be a good lawyer—and to become a man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crimson Lake Road (Desert Plains Book 2) *




  








*Bestselling author Victor Methos’s acclaimed series continues as prosecutor Jessica Yardley races to catch an art-obsessed serial killer before she becomes his next masterpiece.*

Retiring prosecutor Jessica Yardley can’t turn down one last investigation. This time, it’s a set of murders inspired by a series of grisly paintings called _The Night Things_. She’s the only one who can catch the killer, who’s left a trail of bodies in a rural community outside of Las Vegas.

But the more Jessica finds out, the less clear her case becomes. Out of options, she’s forced to consult her serial killer ex-husband—to gain additional insight into the crimes and the killer’s motivations.

By the time Jessica realizes that pursuing this case is a deadly mistake, it’s too late to turn back. Can she catch the killer, or will she be the final addition to a killer’s masterpiece?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*An Unreliable Truth (Desert Plains Book 3)*




  








*From the bestselling author of A Killer’s Wife, Victor Methos’s acclaimed Desert Plains series continues with the saga of two brilliant defense attorneys and a client whose confession may not be what it seems.*

Two couples cut to bits near a canyon close to the Nevada border. The police pull over blood-soaked Arlo Ward not far from the site of the grisly murders; he fully cooperates with the officers, grinning through a remorseless confession dripping with gory detail. Investigators find no murder weapon, but young, awkward Arlo’s confession is signed, taped, and delivered.

Defense attorney Dylan Aster and his partner, Lily Ricci, are two rising legal stars. They’re hesitant about pursuing the Arlo Ward case, as it seems like a slam dunk for the prosecution—Arlo was covered in the victims’ DNA and admitted to everything. But the state psychiatrist shares the impossible with Dylan: Arlo Ward is likely innocent. The man is racked with delusional schizophrenia, seizing on these murders as an opportunity for macabre attention.

Dylan can’t resist. He and Lily take on Arlo as their client, but once the trial commences, it’s clear that the real secrets and lies are just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Full Fathom Five: A Cold War naval adventure story (The Submariner Sinclair Naval Thriller Series Book 6)*




  








*The next book in the thrilling Submariner Sinclair series! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Peter Sinclair stumbles across a deadly Communist plot!*

On a routine patrol, H.M. Submarine _Searcher_ strikes an unidentified moving object where no obstruction should have been and sinks to the bottom of the sea.

Her Captain, *Lieutenant Peter Sinclair, R.N.*, is court-martialled.

Given the chance to clear his name, Sinclair joins H.M.S. _Ross_, an ocean survey ship, and is put in command of one of her small submersibles. Together with junior officer *Vasco Banks* and *Lieutenant Hank Jefferson, U.S. Navy* Sinclair surveys the Sumba Straits, where the disaster took place, in an attempt to discover what scuppered _Searcher_.

But they are not alone. A Russian spy ring, headed by Sinclair’s old enemy, *Colonel Yakov*, is also showing interest in the Straits.

Suspecting there may be a Communist spy in their midst, a false Admiralty chart is used to lure the enemy agent into the open.

But can Sinclair discover the truth before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*On the Run: Book 1 in the Ryan Kaine series *





  








*Ryan Kaine is on the run...*

A seemingly routine operation ends in tragedy when eighty-three civilians are killed in an aircraft explosion. Kaine, a highly decorated former Royal Marine, becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt; the police want him on terrorism charges, and a sinister organisation wants him dead.

In a desperate attempt to prove his innocence, Kaine is forced to rely on two women he barely knows — a country veterinarian who treats his wounds and an IT expert with a dark secret of her own.

Kaine must battle his overwhelming guilt, life-threatening injuries and strong moral code as he hunts for the people who turned him into a mass-murderer.

Using his skill in combat, gut instincts, and new-found allies, can Kaine uncover the truth and find redemption before the net finally closes?

*If you like Lee Child, Mark Dawson and Robert Ludlum, you’re going to find the Ryan Kaine series compulsively addictive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Distant Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 5)*




  







*Face to face with the Kremlin . . . *
Following the death of his beloved mentor, Dr. Robert “Rocket” Richter, American covert operative, Chase Fulton, inherits far more than a life insurance policy. In Richter’s belongings, Chase discovers journals that take him back to the final days of World War II and into the skies over Europe, where he learns that his own battles with the demons of his past aren’t so different from those of the man he’d admired and loved. The undeniable truths revealed in Richter’s final hours send the young American operative on a harrowing, self-imposed mission into the frozen wilds of Northern Europe, and as far as the icy doorstep of the Kremlin, to fulfill unspoken promises, and to save the life of the beautiful Russian spy who almost cost him everything. The treacherous journey finally unveils the mystery of Anya’s true identity and brings the two face-to-face in a dramatic reunion that could change both of their lives forever. In the most shocking and unpredictable ending in the Chase Fulton Series so far, Chase’s decisions for his future violently collide with his deeds from the past, and leave everything in question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*General Erich Hoepner: A Military Biography *




  








This volume in the _Die Wehrmacht im Kampf_ series examines Erich Hoepner’s leadership of panzer formations in Poland in 1939, France in 1940, and Russia in 1941. It is written by Walter Chales de Beaulieu, a general staff officer who fought alongside Hoepner. Erich Hoepner was one of the most competent tank commanders of World War II, playing a significant role in Germany’s early successes. As the commander of the XVI Panzer Corps at the outbreak of war in 1939, Hoepner carried out the main thrust towards Warsaw. The panzer corps covered 250 kilometers and reached the outskirts of the city in only eight days.

In 1940, commanding the same formation, Hoepner fought the French Cavalry Corps in Belgium, partook in the encirclement of Allied forces near Dunkirk, and advanced southwards over the Weygand Line deep into French territory. In 1941, Hoepner became the commander of Panzer Group 4, which was the main attack formation for the advance on Leningrad. It made rapid progress to begin with, but an increasingly wide and exposed front meant that the attack gradually ground to a halt. After one final attempt to capture the city in the middle of September failed, the panzer group was redeployed to the central sector of the Eastern Front. It was there that the panzer group was to help with the push towards Moscow. In conjunction with Panzer Group 3, Hoepner’s Panzer Group 4 completed and eliminated the Vyazma pocket. Hoepner frequently felt that he was not allowed to advance on Moscow quickly enough by his superiors, yet his decision to conduct a withdrawal in January 1942 led to his dismissal.

In this book, Walter Chales de Beaulieu provides insight into Erich Hoepner’s ability as a panzer commander, painting a picture of a man who was committed to the military profession, who possessed a strong sense of responsibility, and who was confident enough to exercise his own will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Skybreak: The 58th Fighter Squadron in Desert Storm *




  








*The top MiG Killers of Operation Desert Storm.*

August 1990: Iraqi forces under the command of Saddam Hussein invaded the tiny emirate of Kuwait. Within hours, the Kuwaiti defenses collapsed under the onslaught of the Iraqi Army. In response, the US military led a coalition of thirty-four nations in what became known as Operation Desert Storm—a violent air and ground campaign to eject the Iraqis from Kuwait. At the tip of the spear were the men of the US Air Force’s 58th Fighter Squadron.

Mounted aboard their F-15C fighter jets, these young aviators took to the sky against the Iraqi Air Force. Although confident in their capabilities, these untested American pilots were flying into combat against the latest-and-greatest of Soviet-built aircraft – including the MiG-29 ‘Fulcrum.’

Despite the odds, however, the men of the 58th Fighter Squadron decimated the Iraqi Air Force in one engagement after another. On the first day of the air war (January 17, 1991), Captain Jon “JB” Kelk claimed the first aerial victory of Desert Storm, downing a MiG-29 in combat. In less than 30 days, the 58th Fighter Squadron flew more than 1,600 combat sorties and destroyed 16 Iraqi aircraft – more than any other coalition air unit.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by author Mike Guardia, this book reveals an intimate, no-holds-barred account of modern aerial combat…as told by the men who lived it.

_Skybreak_ is their story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tomcat Fury: A Combat History of the F-14 *




  








*From the Gulf of Sidra to the skies over Afghanistan. The complete combat history of the F-14 Tomcat...as told by the pilots who flew it.*

For more than three decades, the Grumman F-14 Tomcat was the US Navy’s premier carrier-based, multi-role fighter jet. From its harrowing combat missions over Libya to its appearance on the silver screen in movies like _Top Gun_ and _Executive Decision_, the F-14 has become an icon of American air power.

Now, for the first time in a single volume, _Tomcat Fury_ explores the illustrious combat history of the F-14: from the Gulf of Sidra…to the Iran-Iraq War…to the skies over Afghanistan in the Global War on Terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Wings of Fire: A Combat History of the F-15*




  








*From Israel to Afghanistan. The definitive combat history of the F-15 Eagle and Strike Eagle...as told by the pilots who flew them.*

For more than forty years, the McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing) F-15 Eagle has been the US Air Force’s premier multi-role fighter jet. Made popular by its ubiquity during the Persian Gulf War, the F-15 has become one of the most recognized and revered fighter jets in the world today.

Throughout its illustrious combat history, the F-15 has earned more than 100 air-to-air victories…with zero losses. _Wings of Fire_ is the definitive combat history of the F-15 Eagle and Strike Eagle: from the skies over Israel…to the frontlines in Afghanistan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Off Planet (Aunare Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*Every day I wake up with fear screaming through every cell of my body, telling me to run, run, run before they find me.*

Run before they pull me from my bed and drag me through the streets. Run before they throw me in an execution arena and cheer while I'm tortured until the last scream is ripped from my body.

But every day I shove that fear down and get out of bed. I tell myself they won't find me today. _I'll be okay._ I can make it one more day without being found. I just have to keep going. But it's a lie. Everything about me is a lie.

*I'm not sure how much longer I can keep living a life of lies before I'm caught.*

And yet, I have to keep going. I have no other choice. I've lasted thirteen years stuck on Earth with my mother, hiding, hunted, knowing that one wrong move could mean our deaths, and I'm not giving up now.

It's not our fault we're stuck on the wasteland that is Earth. It's high crime, high poverty, high pollution, run by a corporate conglomerate—SpaceTech. They seemed like a savior when the world's economy collapsed but having them in control is even worse than our former fascist government. And just my luck—the only thing that SpaceTech wants more than money is me. Alive. Dead. I don't think they care as long as I'm found because I'm the half-Earther daughter of the Head of the Aunare military, the biggest alien threat to SpaceTech's authority.

*I haven't seen my father since I was six.*

When everything went violent between SpaceTech and the Aunare, he was off planet. Returning Earth to save us would've meant war, and apparently my life wasn't worth the risk. He abandoned me and my mother here, and so far, we've survived. But every day is hard. Whenever things get truly bad, I close my eyes and see myself on a beach, hear a voice calling out my true name—the one I can never say aloud—and I know wherever that is, whoever that is, it's home.

I have to find my way home somehow. One day, my luck will end. I have to leave Earth and SpaceTech territory before they find me.

*If there's one thing I've learned, it's that no one is coming to save me. Not the Aunare. Not my father. No one is coming. I'm going to have to find a way to save myself.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cygnus Space Opera Books 1 to 3: Humanity Comes Home *




  








Cygnus Rising, Cygnus Expanding, and Cygnus Arrives - the first three books in the Cygnus Space Opera series bundled together for a single read.

Snarky Hillcats and the Cygnus Marines on harrowing missions …what could go wrong?


From space they came to space they returned. Humanity would not be denied.

The crew trains for their mission and joins the Cygnus-12 as it tests the Interstellar Space Engine, venturing far beyond anywhere they've gone before. They didn't expect to find life, but they did, another human colony at the far reaches of space. The Cygnus-12 goes on a mission of peace, but war beckons and the space ship is the prize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wayward Galaxy *




  








*The future isn't what they expected*.

A company of Army Rangers are sent on an interstellar colony ship to secure a foothold on a dangerous, alien planet through violence of action. Leaving behind a warring Earth flung headfirst into a conflict of mutual assured destruction, the Rangers and the accompanying crew of first colonists are guided on a 40-year journey by an unprecedented artificial intelligence.

But when they emerge from the frigid embrace of cryosleep, they awake to a nightmare, finding themselves greeted by the same ruthless enemy that brought about the ruin of Earth. Alone on a dangerous, alien planet and with no hope of rescue or relief, the military colonists are forced to finish the war they thought they'd left behind. And in an unknown galaxy, friends and enemies alike prove to be much more than they seem.

Wayward Galaxy is an explosive military science-fiction adventure featuring defective AIs, valorous soldiers, a brilliant scientist, and gritty combat written by Jason Anspach (Associated Press best seller and cocreator of Galaxy's Edge) and J.N. Chaney (USA Today best seller and author of the Renegade series).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Battleship Leviathan: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 1)*




  








*A derelict warship, ancient but still alive. A small team of humans fighting for all humanity.*

Built for a time when the races were just finding their way to the stars, finding that they could dominate others. The galactic conquests created the arms race and the ancients, the Progenitors had to protect their own. They built a ship to drive the others away.

It worked. And it didn’t. The Progenitors abandoned the galaxy to the newcomers, leaving relics behind as monuments to their failure.

Humanity spread to the stars and ran headlong into the established races. A new war begins, and no one conducts war better than humanity except for the Blaze Collective.

The two go head-to-head while humanity frantically searches for something to give them an advantage. Ancient technology. The derelicts scattered across the galaxy. Gutted and useless.

_Except for one, hidden in plain sight, close to Earth. Major Declan Payne takes his team aboard to find that the ship is no derelict, and it needs him as much as humanity needs it.

*Battleship: Leviathan. A Doomsday Weapon whose only goal is peace.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Desert Cursed Series Boxset (Books 1-3) *




  








_The Desert Cursed Series should be read by people who can root for an underdog, have a good sense of humor, a love for high-paced action, and a taste for a blend of magic that even a Muggle could love. With over half a million copies sold, when you indulge in the Desert Cursed series, you’re in good company._

*Witch's Reign (Book 1)

They think her an underdog against impossible odds… And she will fight tooth and nail to prove them wrong.*

The Witch’s Reign…a land of eternal, unnatural winter ruled by the Ice Witch. In turn, she is guarded by three supernatural creatures who wander her lands hunting for unwary souls, killing any who cross their paths.

To get to the Witch’s Reign, you first must pass through the Dragon’s Ground. Full of dragons, who for the record, do not like trespassers.

This is where I am headed, though my mentor has forbidden me.
My best friend was sent with a team into the Witch’s Reign to recover a powerful jewel that belongs to our mentor, and they are long overdue to come back.

That leaves me, Zamira “Reckless” Wilson to go after my friend. Forbidden or not.
Somehow, I get saddled with a human male tagging along for the ride. A human that is as weak and useless as my own shifting abilities.

Throw in a sentient magical weapon that tries to kill me every time I touch it, and a small dragon that has a penchant for Shakespearean insults, and you’ve got my journey in a nutshell.

May the sands of the desert swallow me whole because this is going to be a damn bumpy ride.

*Dragon's Ground (Book 2)

Dragons and danger and magic collide... And it's only Monday.*

We survived the land of the Witch’s Reign, that much is true. But our arrival home is far from welcome.

My idiot brother has taken it upon himself to ride off in search of a mythical healer, someone who might help him walk again. Assuming she doesn’t eat him first. Because said healer is a dragon and happens to reside in the deepest reaches of the Dragon’s Ground. Like I said, idiot.

I’d go after him myself, but his leave-taking is not the only problem I face. My mentor has yet again forbidden me to leave the safety of the Stockyards. Her reasoning?

That I am too weak to weather the coming storms.
With my pride wounded in more ways than one, I must gather the few allies’ I have left. My ex-husband's new girlfriend at the top of the list and a goat bleating, oversexed Satyr.

FML.

If I’m lucky I’ll find a small dragon and a Jinn whose blue eyes still haunt my dreams along the way.

Buckle up, buttercup, this ride is about to take a seriously unforeseen twist.

*Jinn's Dominion (Book 3)

There was nothing that could have prepared me for Dragon’s Ground. And I thought that nothing could be worse than what I faced there.*

Just my black cat bad luck, the world is set to prove me wrong.

South lies the Jinn’s Dominion and within it the members of my Pride who need my help. The further south we go, the more danger comes not only from outside our group but from within.

Ishtar’s new hunters.

Marsum leader of the Jinn.

And the Emperor himself.

All three want something from me. All three claim they can give me the world on a silver platter, to give me my deepest desires.

Color me cautious, but I think all three are lying. Or so it seems until I reach the Jinn’s Dominion and discover the truth…
About who I really am.

And what that means for my fate and the fate of those I love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shakespeare for Squirrels: A Novel*




  








*New York Times Bestseller!

Shakespeare meets Dashiell Hammett in this wildly entertaining murder mystery from New York Times bestselling author Christopher Moore—an uproarious, hardboiled take on the Bard’s most performed play, A Midsummer Night’s Dream, featuring Pocket, the hero of Fool and The Serpent of Venice, along with his sidekick, Drool, and pet monkey, Jeff.*

Set adrift by his pirate crew, Pocket of Dog Snogging—last seen in _The Serpent of Venice_—washes up on the sun-bleached shores of Greece, where he hopes to dazzle the Duke with his comedic brilliance and become his trusted fool.

But the island is in turmoil. Egeus, the Duke’s minister, is furious that his daughter Hermia is determined to marry Demetrius, instead of Lysander, the man he has chosen for her. The Duke decrees that if, by the time of the wedding, Hermia still refuses to marry Lysander, she shall be executed . . . or consigned to a nunnery. Pocket, being Pocket, cannot help but point out that this decree is complete bollocks, and that the Duke is an egregious weasel for having even suggested it. Irritated by the fool’s impudence, the Duke orders his death. With the Duke’s guards in pursuit, Pocket makes a daring escape.

He soon stumbles into the wooded realm of the fairy king Oberon, who, as luck would have it, IS short a fool. His jester Robin Goodfellow—the mischievous sprite better known as Puck—was found dead. Murdered. Oberon makes Pocket an offer he can’t refuse: he will make Pocket his fool and have his death sentence lifted if Pocket finds out who killed Robin Goodfellow. But as anyone who is even vaguely aware of the Bard’s most performed play ever will know, nearly every character has a motive for wanting the mischievous sprite dead.

With too many suspects and too little time, Pocket must work his own kind of magic to find the truth, save his neck, and ensure that all ends well.

A rollicking tale of love, magic, madness, and murder, _Shakespeare for Squirrels_ is a Midsummer Night’s noir—a wicked and brilliantly funny good time conjured by the singular imagination of Christopher Moore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Sins of the Fathers: A J.P. Beaumont Novel *




  








*Seattle investigator J. P. Beaumont is drawn into an intriguing, and shockingly personal, case in this superb tale of suspense from New York Times bestselling author J. A. Jance.*


Former Seattle homicide cop, J. P. Beaumont, is learning to enjoy the new realities of retirementdoing morning crossword puzzles by a roaring fireplace; playing frisbee with his new dog; having quiet lunches with his still working wife.But then his pastcomes calling.

When a long ago acquaintance, Alan Dale, shows up on Beaus doorstep with a newborn infant in hand and asking for help locating his missing daughter, Beau finds himself faced with an investigation that will turn his own life upside down by dragging hisnone-too-stellar past onto a roller-coaster ride that may well derail his serene present.It turns out that, even in retirement. murder is still the name of J. P. Beaumonts game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mistaken Identity: A Rosato & Associates Novel *




  







With the spellbinding crime fiction masterwork, _Mistaken Identity_, Lisa Scottoline rocketed onto the _New York Times_ bestseller list—and she’s remained there ever since! A stunning tale of mystery and suspense, this classic from the beloved, Edgar® Award-winning author once again leads readers down the gritty streets of Philadelphia and into the offices of the law firm of Rosato & Associates. When a new client who’s been accused of murder—and who bears an astonishing resemblance to Bennie Rosato—asks the crusading criminal defense attorney to take her case, Bennie finds herself entangled in a sticky web of murder, corruption, and violence that threatens to reveal the shocking truth about her own past. If you haven’t read Lisa Scottoline before, _Mistaken Identity_ will prove to you what her many fans already know: nobody does it better!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*An Innocent Client: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 1) *




  








_Chosen by *Bookbub* readers as one of the *Top 100 Crime Novels of All Time*._

A preacher is found brutally murdered in a Tennessee motel room.

A beautiful, mysterious young girl is accused.

In this bestselling debut, criminal defense lawyer Joe Dillard has become jaded over the years as he's tried to balance his career against his conscience. Savvy but cynical, Dillard wants to quit doing criminal defense, but he can't resist the chance to represent someone who might actually be innocent. His drug-addicted sister has just been released from prison and his mother is succumbing to Alzheimer's, but Dillard's commitment to the case never wavers despite the personal troubles and professional demands that threaten to destroy him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In Good Faith: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 2) *




  








A family of four is slaughtered in rural Tennessee.

Two weeks later, a retired high school principal and his wife are brutally slain.

Two Satan-worshipping teens stand accused.

It's up to prosecutor Joe Dillard to convict them. A former defense attorney who spent way too much time defending people he knew were guilty, Joe is determined to win this case to atone for his past. But an evil young woman named Natasha is responsible for the slayings and Joe knows it. Natasha is walking around free because the two boys who have been arrested are too terrified to implicate her. Now Joe must risk everything -- including his family's safety and his own life -- to bring an evil murderer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Injustice For All: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 3) *




  








A criminal court judge is found hanging from a tree.

A young employee of the district attorney's office goes missing.

In the third book of the bestselling Joe Dillard series, Dillard finds himself in the middle of two volatile mysteries. The primary suspect in the judge's murder is Dillard's son's best friend, and Dillard's wife may have destroyed evidence. Meanwhile, the missing girl turns out to be a mystery far deeper than anyone imagined...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Conflict of Interest: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 5) *




  








A six-year-old girl is kidnapped from her bed in Tennessee's oldest town.

The ransom note demands millions.

In this fifth installment of the highly-acclaimed and best-selling Joe Dillard series, Dillard is hired to represent the parents of a child who has gone missing. As the clock ticks, Dillard desperately tries to find the little girl, but the return of his wife's dreaded disease and the stunning appearance of his father combine to push Dillard to his emotional limit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judgment Cometh (And That Right Soon): A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 8 ) *




  








A Supreme Court Justice is found cut into pieces in the back of a pick-up truck.

Three other judges have already gone missing.

In the eighth installment of Scott Pratt's best-selling Joe Dillard Series, Dillard is hired to represent the man driving the pick-up. As Dillard delves into the case, he comes to believe his client is not guilty. But who is? Who has been kidnapping and killing judges all over the state of Tennessee? The search for that answer leads Dillard and his friend, Sheriff Leon Bates, down a path so dark and so dangerous to a villain so evil, it will change both Joe and Leon forever -- if they manage to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Due Process: A Legal Thriller (Joe Dillard Series Book 9) *




  








A young exotic dancer claims she was sexually assaulted at a party thrown by a university football team.

Three players stand accused.

In the ninth installment of the best-selling Joe Dillard series, Dillard finds himself defending one of the players accused of assaulting the young woman. The case receives national attention, quickly escalating into a platform for deep-seated division and hatred. It also ensnares Dillard, along with his son, Jack, and Charleston Story into a web of lies and deceit spun by a mysterious figure with a hidden agenda.

Meanwhile, his wife, Caroline, continues her fight against metastatic breast cancer, and his sister, Sarah, comes back into the picture. Culminating in a courtroom scene worthy of Perry Mason, Dillard must take on one of the most difficult cases of his career. Will justice prevail? Or will the weight of the criminal justice system grind Joe and his client to dust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Vanishing Girls (Karin Schaeffer Book 3) *




  








*GIRLS ARE VANISHING OFF THE STREETS OF NEW YORK CITY...*
_
Book 3 in Karin Schaeffer series_

...and young women are being murdered. When the violence descends on Karin Schaeffer and Mac MacLeary's comfortable Brooklyn neighborhood, and their best friend becomes the lead investigator, they are drawn into the bewildering series of crimes. As the mystery deepens, what looks like the work of a garden-variety serial killer turns out to be an evil darker than anyone imagined, with roots shockingly close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Black Swan of Paris: A WWII Novel *




  








*An exquisite WWII novel illuminating the strength of three women in occupied Paris, for fans of The Nightingale, The Alice Network and The Lost Girls of Paris.

"A truly outstanding novel...reminds us of the power of love, hope and courage."—Heather Morris, #1 bestselling author of The Tattooist of Auschwitz*

Paris, 1944

Celebrated singer Genevieve Dumont is both a star and a smokescreen. An unwilling darling of the Nazis, the chanteuse’s position of privilege allows her to go undetected as an ally to the resistance.

When her estranged mother, Lillian de Rocheford, is captured by Nazis, Genevieve knows it won’t be long before the Gestapo succeeds in torturing information out of Lillian that will derail the upcoming allied invasion. The resistance movement is tasked with silencing her by any means necessary—including assassination. But Genevieve refuses to let her mother become yet one more victim of the war. Reuniting with her long-lost sister, she must find a way to navigate the perilous cross-currents of Occupied France undetected—and in time to save Lillian’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Razorblade Tears: A Novel *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER
“Provocative, violent — beautiful and moving, too.” —Washington Post
“Superb...Cuts right to the heart of the most important questions of our times.” —Michael Connelly
“A tour de force – poignant, action-packed, and profound.” —Milwaukee Journal Sentinel
A Black father. A white father. Two murdered sons. A quest for vengeance.*

Ike Randolph has been out of jail for fifteen years, with not so much as a speeding ticket in all that time. But a Black man with cops at the door knows to be afraid.

The last thing he expects to hear is that his son Isiah has been murdered, along with Isiah’s white husband, Derek. Ike had never fully accepted his son but is devastated by his loss.

Derek’s father Buddy Lee was almost as ashamed of Derek for being gay as Derek was ashamed of his father's criminal record. Buddy Lee still has contacts in the underworld, though, and he wants to know who killed his boy.

Ike and Buddy Lee, two ex-cons with little else in common other than a criminal past and a love for their dead sons, band together in their desperate desire for revenge. In their quest to do better for their sons in death than they did in life, hardened men Ike and Buddy Lee will confront their own prejudices about their sons and each other, as they rain down vengeance upon those who hurt their boys.

Provocative and fast-paced, S. A. Cosby's _Razorblade Tears _is a story of bloody retribution, heartfelt change - and maybe even redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Sub-Zero: Has an infamous Nazi war criminal escaped death...? (The Submariner Sinclair Naval Thriller Series Book 5) *




  








*Join Submariner Sinclair in another nautical adventure! Perfect for fans of Clive Cussler, Douglas Reeman and Duncan Harding.

Sinclair and the crew of H.M. Nuclear Submarine Rugged are in a race against time to prevent a world catastrophe!*

A Nazi war criminal believed to have been executed years ago is seen very much alive in Hamburg.

When *Lieutenant Hank Jefferson, U.S. Navy* goes missing, the Admiralty, already troubled by disturbing rumours of Nazi resurgence, know just the man to find him.

*Lieutenant Peter Sinclair, R.N.*, in command of *H.M. Nuclear Submarine Rugged* on N.A.T.O. exercises in the Baltic, is ordered to investigate.

When _Rugged_ follows a mysterious German whaling ship into dangerous and unfamiliar waters, they make a shocking discovery.

For Sinclair and his crew the race is on to save Hank’s life.

But can they also avert a world catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Project 19 (Crisis in the Desert Book 1) *




  









*What if Saddam Hussein…

…hadn’t stopped with Kuwait?

Project 19 might have worked.*

No one knows how close Iraq came to invading Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. They wanted their money, and Saddam wanted revenge. In a world where the USSR ran a lend-lease program with the Iraqis, Saddam felt emboldened.

*He’d convince the world that he was just bringing their 19th province back into the fold.*

With an oil war going on, the Soviets threw their hats into the ring behind Iraq. If they’d had all the latest in equipment, the 100 hours war wouldn’t be so easily fought.

*It could have changed history.*

Would the Americans ultimately decide that this was a problem for the Arab nations to work out amongst themselves?

Would the stakes change?

*How would Operation Desert Shield and Operation Desert Storm have turned out?*

You’ll love this alternate history novel. It’s well-researched and will make you ask what might have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1066 and Before All That: The Battle of Hastings, Anglo-Saxon and Norman England *




  








*A riveting account of the most consequential year in English history, marked by bloody conflict with invaders on all sides.*

1066 is the most famous date in history, and with good reason, since no battle in medieval history had such a devastating effect on its losers as the Battle of Hastings, which altered the entire course of English history.

The French-speaking Normans were the pre-eminent warriors of the 11th century and based their entire society around conflict. They were led by William 'the Bastard' a formidable, ruthless warrior, who was convinced that his half-Norman cousin, Edward the Confessor, had promised him the throne of England. However, when Edward died in January 1066, Harold Godwinson, the richest earl in the land and the son of a pirate, took the throne . . . . this left William no choice but to forcibly claim what he believed to be his right. What ensued was one of the bloodiest periods of English history, with a body count that might make even George RR Martin balk.

Pitched at newcomers to the subject, this book will explain how the disastrous battle changed England—and the English—forever, introducing the medieval world of chivalry, castles and horse-bound knights. It is the first part in the new _A Very, Very Short History of England_ series, which aims to capture the major moments of English history with humor and bite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*First Friends: The Powerful, Unsung (And Unelected) People Who Shaped Our Presidents *




  








*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER! 
A USA TODAY "BEST BOOKS OF 2021" PICK! 

In the bestselling tradition of The Presidents Club and Presidential Courage, White House history as told through the stories of the best friends and closest confidants of American presidents.*

Here are the riveting histories of myriad presidential friendships, among them:

*Abraham Lincoln and Joshua Speed*: They shared a bed for four years during which Speed saved his friend from a crippling depression. Two decades later the friends worked together to save the Union. 
*Harry Truman and Eddie Jacobson:* When Truman wavered on whether to recognize the state of Israel in 1948, his lifelong friend and former business partner intervened at just the right moment with just the right words to steer the president’s decision. 
*Franklin Delano Roosevelt and Daisy Suckley*: Unassuming and overlooked during her lifetime, Daisy Suckley was in reality FDR’s most trusted, constant confidant, the respite for a lonely and overworked President navigating the Great Depression and World War II
*John Kennedy and David Ormsby-Gore: *They met as young men in pre-war London and began a conversation over the meaning of leadership. A generation later the Cuban Missile Crisis would put their ideas to test as Ormsby-Gore became the president’s unofficial, but most valued foreign policy advisor.
These and other friendships—including *Thomas Jefferson and James Madison*, *Franklin Pierce and Nathaniel Hawthorne*, and *Bill Clinton and Vernon Jordan*—populate this fresh and provocative exploration of a series of seminal presidential friendships.

Publishing history teems with books by and about Presidents, First Ladies, First Pets, and even First Chefs. Now former Clinton aide Gary Ginsberg breaks new literary ground on Pennsylvania Avenue and provides fresh insights into the lives of the men who held the most powerful political office in the world by looking at the friends on whom they relied.

_First Friends_ is an engaging, serendipitous look into the lives of Commanders-in-Chief and how their presidencies were shaped by those they held most dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Retreat *




  








At the moment of crisis in 1941 on the Eastern front, with the forces of Hitler massing on the outskirts of Moscow, the miraculous occurred: Moscow was saved. Yet this turning point was followed by a long retreat, in which Russian forces, inspired by old beliefs in the sacred motherland, pushed back German forces steeled by the vision of the ubermensch, the iron-willed fighter. Many of Russia's 27 million military and civilian deaths occurred in this desperate struggle.

In THE RETREAT, Michael Jones, acclaimed author of LENINGRAD, draws upon a mass of new eye-witness testimony from both sides of the conflict to tell, with matchless vividness and comprehensiveness, of the crucial turning point of the Second World War - the moment when the armies of Hitler could go no further - and of the titanic and cruel struggle of two mighty empires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dieppe: Canada's Forgotten Heroes*




  








*This WWII historical memoir chronicles the Canadian-led raid on a Nazi-occupied port in Northern France, as well as capture and escape from POW camps.*

Gripping in its intensity and detail, John Mellor’s account of the doomed raid on Dieppe, France, in 1942 combines authoritative research with his own firsthand experience. Examining the debate surrounding this tactical failure, Mellor also puts the reader in the landing craft and on the beaches with individual Canadian soldiers.

_Dieppe_ recounts the terrible deaths of 807 Canadians and the damage to 1,946 survivors whose subsequent march to German prisoner-of-war camps is nearly as tragic as the raid itself. Mellor writes candidly about the survival tactics, the successful tunnel escapes, and the heroism of nearly three years in appalling captivity, including the desperate “death marches” the prisoners endured.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Luck of Han'anga (War of the Second Iteration Book 1) *




  








Book One of Five.
An age of peaceful exploration has ended.

The centuries old dream of meeting an intelligent, nonhuman species has finally come true, in the form of the people known as the Leyra'an. But the dream soon becomes something darker when the Leyra'an prove to be more than just humanoid. They are like us to a degree that cannot be explained by chance alone. The search for the answer to this mystery will reveal a universe stranger and more dangerous than the crew of the probeship William Bartram could have imagined, and expose both Humanity and the Leyra'an to the threat of extinction.

For better or worse, that search has begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*New Spring: Prequel to the Wheel of Time *




  








*Now an original series starring Rosamund Pike as Moiraine!

Since its debut in 1990, The Wheel of Time® by Robert Jordan has captivated millions of readers around the globe with its scope, originality, and compelling characters.*

The Wheel of Time turns and Ages come and go, leaving memories that become legend. Legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the Age that gave it birth returns again. In the Third Age, an Age of Prophecy, the World and Time themselves hang in the balance. What was, what will be, and what is, may yet fall under the Shadow.

For three days battle has raged in the snow around the great city of Tar Valon. In the city, a Foretelling of the future is uttered. On the slopes of Dragonmount, the immense mountain that looms over the city, is born an infant prophesied to change the world. That child must be found before the forces of the Shadow have an opportunity to kill him.

Moiraine Damodred, a young Accepted soon to be raised to Aes Sedai, and Lan Mandragoran, a soldier fighting in the battle, are set on paths that will bind their lives together. But those paths are filled with complications and dangers, for Moiraine, of the Royal House of Cairhien, whose king has just died, and Lan, considered the uncrowned king of a nation long dead, find their lives threatened by the plots of those seeking power.

_New Spring_ begins Moiraine and Lan's quest to find the Dragon Reborn that will lead to the events of _The Eye of the World_...and their fateful meeting with Rand al'Thor. _New Spring_ is a perfect jumping-on point for fantasy readers wanting to know more about The Wheel of Time and the forthcoming TV show.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Declaration of the Rights of Magicians: A Novel (The Shadow Histories Book 1) *




  








*A sweeping tale of revolution and wonder in a world not quite like our own, A Declaration of the Rights of Magicians is a genre-defying story of magic, war, and the struggle for freedom in the early modern world.*

It is the Age of Enlightenment -- of new and magical political movements, from the necromancer Robespierre calling for a revolution in France, to the weather mage Toussaint L'Ouverture leading the slaves of Haiti in their fight for freedom, to the bold new Prime Minister William Pitt weighing the legalization of magic amongst commoners in Britain and abolition throughout its colonies overseas.

But amidst all of the upheaval of the early modern world, there is an unknown force inciting all of human civilization into violent conflict. And it will require the combined efforts of revolutionaries, magicians, and abolitionists to unmask this hidden enemy before the whole world falls to darkness and chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miserable Holiday Stories: 20 Festive Failures That Are Worse Than Yours!*




  








*Ten hilarious short stories for anyone who hates the holidays!*
The holiday season is one of laughter, fun, generosity, and time with friends and family . . . or so it’s supposed to be. But we all know that the holiday season can actually be absolutely depressing, no matter how hard we try. So from the wit of humorist Alex Bernstein comes this “miserable” collection of short stories based around Christmas and Hanukkah. Included are short stories, such as:

“Blue Christmas”
“K-Rope”
“The Smoking Lounge”
“Brownie Mix”
“The #[email protected]!# Bicycle Boys Save Christmas, Again!”
And more!
No matter what holiday you celebrate, this quirky yet bittersweet compilation will be sure to have you longing for mid-January. Whether you want these tales for yourself or for a loved one you really don’t care about, _Miserable Holiday Stories_ will be sure to have any holiday “realist” prepared for the misery they feel during that blessed holiday season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl with Kaleidoscope Eyes: A Stewart Hoag Mystery (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 9)*




  








*HARLAN COBEN calls it "One of my all-time favorite series!* ...David Handler is so good at writing one smart, funny page-turner after another that he makes it look easy." 

*Fans of JANET EVANOVICH and CARL HIAASEN, get ready. *If you haven't yet discovered wisecracking sleuth *Stewart "Hoagy" Hoag *and his faithful basset hound Lulu, you're in for a sharp, hilarious treat.

Once upon a time, Hoagy had it all: a hugely successful debut novel, a gorgeous celebrity wife, the glamorous world of New York City at his feet. These days, he scrapes by as a celebrity ghostwriter. A celebrity ghostwriter who finds himself investigating murders more often than he'd like.

And once upon a time, Richard Aintree was the most famous writer in America -- high school students across the country read his one and only novel, a modern classic on par with _The Catcher in the Rye_. But after his wife's death, Richard went into mourning... and then into hiding. No one has heard from him in twenty years.

Until now. Richard Aintree — or someone _pretending_ to be Richard Aintree — has at last reached out to his two estranged daughters. Monette is a lifestyle queen à la Martha Stewart whose empire is crumbling; and once upon a time, Reggie was the love of Hoagy's life. Both sisters have received mysterious typewritten letters from their father.

Hoagy is already on the case, having been hired to ghostwrite a tell-all book about the troubled Aintree family. But no sooner does he set up shop in the pool house of Monette's Los Angeles mansion than murder strikes. With Lulu at his side — or more often cowering in his shadow — it's up to Hoagy to unravel the mystery, catch the killer, and pour himself that perfect single-malt Scotch... before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Miss Julia Speaks Her Mind: A Novel*




  








Miss Julia, a recently bereaved and newly wealthy widow, is only slightly bemused when one Hazel Marie Puckett appears at her door with a youngster in tow and unceremoniously announces that the child is the bastard son of Miss Julia's late husband. Suddenly, this longtime church member and pillar of her small Southern community finds herself in the center of an unseemly scandal-and the guardian of a wan nine-year-old whose mere presence turns her life upside down.

With razor-sharp wit and perfect "Steel Magnolia" poise, Miss Julia speaks her mind indeed-about a robbery, a kidnapping, and the other disgraceful events precipitated by her husband's death. Fast-paced and charming, with a sure sense of comic drama, a cast of crazy characters, and a strong Southern cadence, _Miss Julia Speaks Her Mind_ will delight readers from first page to last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Reader (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A Thriller Award winner, Best Paperback Original Novel.*

For three years, Detective Jude Fontaine was kept from the outside world. Held in an underground cell, her only contact was with her sadistic captor, and reading his face was her entire existence. Learning his every line, every movement, and every flicker of thought is what kept her alive.

After her experience with isolation and torture, she is left with a fierce desire for justice—and a heightened ability to interpret the body language of both the living and the dead. Despite colleagues’ doubts about her mental state, she resumes her role at Homicide. Her new partner, Detective Uriah Ashby, doesn’t trust her sanity, and he has a story of his own he’d rather keep hidden. But a killer is on the loose, murdering young women, so the detectives have no choice: they must work together to catch the madman before he strikes again. And no one knows madmen like Jude Fontaine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Keeper (Detective Jude Fontaine Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*The Thriller Award–winning series continues as Detective Jude Fontaine finds a decades-old connection to missing children that will freeze her blood.*

A boy’s frozen body is found trapped in the ice of a Minneapolis lake. The horrifying discovery leads Detective Jude Fontaine and her partner, Uriah Ashby, to more bodies in the ice, all of twelve-year-old boys missing for twenty years.

Then, in one of the worst blizzards the city has ever seen, a four-year-old is abandoned on Jude’s doorstep. The child can’t tell them where he’s from, who his parents are, or how he got there. He doesn’t even know his name.

But in his unspoken language, Jude reads something horrifying—a connection to the dead boys. Now a four-year-old with no name may be the only key to a twenty-year-old, very cold case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Killings at Kingfisher Hill: The New Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot Mysteries Book 4) *




  








*Named a New York Times Best Book to Give

The world’s greatest detective, Hercule Poirot—legendary star of Agatha Christie’s Murder on the Orient Express and Death on the Nile—returns to solve a delectably twisty mystery in this “masterful and multi-layered puzzle...adding a new dimension to a much-loved series” (NPR).

“Yet again, the diminutive man with the little gray cells delivers the goods.” —Wall Street Journal*

Hercule Poirot is traveling by luxury passenger coach from London to the exclusive Kingfisher Hill estate. Richard Devonport has summoned the renowned detective to prove that his fiancée, Helen, is innocent of the murder of his brother, Frank. Poirot will have only days to investigate before Helen is hanged, but there is one strange condition attached: he must conceal his true reason for being there from the rest of the Devonport family.

The coach is forced to stop when a distressed woman demands to get off, insisting that if she stays in her seat, she will be murdered. Although the rest of the journey passes without anyone being harmed, Poirot’s curiosity is aroused, and his fears are later confirmed when a body is discovered with a macabre note attached . . .

Could this new murder and the peculiar incident on the coach be clues to solving the mystery of who killed Frank Devonport? And if Helen is innocent, can Poirot find the true culprit in time to save her from the gallows?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*High Stakes *




  








*All bets are off as #1 New York Times bestselling author Iris Johansen introduces gambler Logan Tanner, a man with a secret past that’s about to come back to haunt him.*

Logan Tanner lives the exhilarating life of a professional gambler, taking risks with nerves of steel. From casinos in Macau to Monte Carlo to Milan, he’s racked up a fortune and become a living legend. But all the glitz and glamor hide a dark and violent past as an extractor—a world that comes rushing back to him when the beautiful and innocent Lara Balkon enters his life.

Soon Logan is drawn into the conflict between two Russian mafia bosses over Lara, whose life now hangs in the balance. Logan has been offered something more valuable to him than money—information he desperately needs—in exchange for getting Lara out of Russia and to safety. Once together, Tanner discovers that Lara is a force to be reckoned with in her own right. Tanner’s search for the truth leads them to the bright lights of Las Vegas. Where the person who was hunting Lara now lies in wait for them.

With the stakes climbing with each deadly confrontation, Logan and Lara are soon catapulted into a game against pure evil. The odds are stacked against them, but it’s a game they know they must play…even if it may cost them their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Skin Collector (Lincoln Rhyme Book 11) *




  








In his classic thriller _The Bone Collector_, Jeffery Deaver introduced readers to Lincoln Rhyme-the nation's most renowned investigator and forensic detective.

Now, a new killer is on the loose: a criminal inspired by the Bone Collector. And Rhyme must untangle the twisted web of clues before the killer targets more victims-or Rhyme himself.

The killer's methods are terrifying. He stalks the basements and underground passageways of New York City. He tattoos his victims' flesh with cryptic messages, using a tattoo gun loaded with poison, resulting in an agonizing, painful death.

When a connection is made to the Bone Collector-the serial killer who terrorized New York more than a decade ago-Lincoln Rhyme and Amelia Sachs are immediately drawn into the case.

Rhyme, Sachs, and the NYPD must race against time to answer the many questions the investigation uncovers: Whom will the killer attack next? What is the message behind the victims' tattoos? Does the killer's own inking--a fanged centipede sporting a woman's face--hold any significance? And what is his ultimate mission?

As time runs out, Rhyme discovers that the past has returned to haunt him in the most troubling way imaginable...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Ali Cross: Like Father, Like Son *




  








*Alex Cross’s son Ali is an accomplished mystery-solver and #1 bestseller. A crime at a concert near his school sparks his newest investigation, and it gets dangerous fast. Sometimes it’s good to have a father in the detective business.*
ALEX CROSS is a genius detective. 

ALI CROSS is following in his father's footsteps. 

When Ali sees a friend get hurt, he’s the best person to find out who did it. Even if he's only a kid. 

After all, he’s Alex Cross's son. Solving crimes runs in the family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*False Witness: A Novel *




  








*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

"There's deception, sabotage, violence, family secrets . . . all the stuff you could want from a fictional page-turner."— theSkimm 

Recommended by Washington Post • theSkimm • GMA.com • Popsugar • Bustle • Atlanta Journal-Constitution • Augusta Chronicle • Sun-Sentinel • Mystery and Suspense Magazine • and more!

He saw what you did. He knows who you are…

From the New York Times bestselling author of Pieces of Her and The Silent Wife, an electrifying standalone thriller.*

AN ORDINARY LIFE…

Leigh Collier has worked hard to build what looks like a normal life. She’s an up-and-coming defense attorney at a prestigious law firm in Atlanta, would do anything for her sixteen-year-old daughter Maddy, and is managing to successfully coparent through a pandemic after an amicable separation from her husband Walter.

HIDES A DEVASTATING PAST...

But Leigh’s ordinary life masks a childhood no one should have to endure … a childhood tarnished by secrets, broken by betrayal, and ultimately destroyed by a brutal act of violence.

BUT NOW THE PAST IS CATCHING UP…

On a Sunday night at her daughter’s school play, she gets a call from one of the firm's partners who wants Leigh to come on board to defend a wealthy man accused of multiple counts of rape. Though wary of the case, it becomes apparent she doesn't have much choice if she wants to keep her job. They're scheduled to go to trial in one week. When she meets the accused face-to-face, she realizes that it’s no coincidence that he’s specifically asked for her to represent him. She knows him. And he knows her. More to the point, he may know what happened over twenty years ago, and why Leigh has spent two decades avoiding her past. 

AND TIME IS RUNNING OUT.

Suddenly she has a lot more to lose than this case. The only person who can help is her younger, estranged sister Callie—the last person Leigh would ever want to drag into this after all they’ve been through. But with the life-shattering truth in danger of being revealed, she has no choice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Blind Tiger *




  








*With a “knack for romantic tension and page-turning suspense, this one is a winner.” The year 1920 comes in with a roar in this rousing and suspenseful New York Times bestselling novel by Sandra Brown. Prohibition is the new law of the land, but murder, mayhem, lust, and greed are already institutions in the Moonshine Capitol of Texas (Booklist, starred review).*

Thatcher Hutton, a war-weary soldier on the way back to his cowboy life, jumps from a moving freight train to avoid trouble . . . and lands in more than he bargained for. On the day he arrives in Foley, Texas, a local woman goes missing. Thatcher, the only stranger in town, is suspected of her abduction, and worse. Standing between him and exoneration are a corrupt mayor, a crooked sheriff, a notorious cathouse madam, a sly bootlegger, feuding moonshiners . . . and a young widow whose soft features conceal an iron will.

What was supposed to be a fresh start for Laurel Plummer turns to tragedy. Left destitute but determined to dictate her own future, Laurel plunges into the lucrative regional industry, much to the dislike of the good ol’ boys, who have ruled supreme. Her success quickly makes her a target for cutthroat competitors, whose only code of law is reprisal. As violence erupts, Laurel and—now deputy—Thatcher find themselves on opposite sides of a moonshine war, where blood flows as freely as whiskey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mastermind: A Theo Cray and Jessica Blackwood Thriller *




  








*Dr. Theo Cray and FBI agent Jessica Blackwood confront a cataclysmic conspiracy in a pulse-quickening thriller by the Wall Street Journal bestselling author of The Naturalist.*

A mysterious electrical storm plunges Manhattan into darkness. As a strange, smothering fog rolls in, all communication crashes. In the blink of an eye, the island seems to vanish into a void.

FBI special agent Jessica Blackwood and brilliant scientist Dr. Theo Cray know this isn’t a freak accident. It’s a sinister sleight of hand. Their greatest adversary, a serial killer and cultist known as the Warlock, has escaped during a prison transfer in New York. A depraved master of manipulation, he promised the end of days. He’s making good on it.

One by one, cities across the globe are erupting in chaos as they disappear into the same black holes. Even for two ingenious trackers like Jessica and Theo, there’s still so much to learn about the pattern to the Warlock’s madness. The voids are just a warm-up for something bigger. To discover it—to stop it—Jessica and Theo must descend into the darkest of shadows—and minds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Hike (Great Lakes Saga Book 4)*




  








*FINALIST, 2021 BEST THRILLER BOOK AWARDS*

A standalone crime thriller in the Great Lakes Saga

*"Buckle up. It's Breaking Bad meets The Godfather...and the battle for Detroit is about to begin. Intense!" - Ryan Steck, The Real Book Spy*

Brad Cranston is having a normal Friday afternoon in Shelter Harbor, Michigan when he receives a desperate call from his brother, who disappeared six years ago. Conrad's message is clear: head south, bring a boat, do not involve the police, and there is a load of money involved—click.

After enlisting the service of rookie Private Investigator Allison Shannon—a retired master diver who is haunted by her own demons—the two start to realize that Conrad Cranston has become much more than a lost hiker.

Meanwhile, FBI Special Agent Patrick Bruno has just been relocated to the Motor City to help bring down the Detroit Mafia, better known as "The Association." What Patrick does not know, however, is that Detroit's young new Godfather, Don Ciro Russo, has been targeted for assassination—an event that would turn the criminal organization upside down. And, a long-time confidential informant may be orchestrating the transfer of power.

As Patrick attempts to learn the truth, his path crosses with an unlikely pair: Brad Cranston and Allison Shannon. The search narrows, and the answers may lie on a small island in Lake Erie nicknamed "the Key West of the north." However, unimaginable terror could await them on the island and in the depths offshore.

*For they are about to learn that justice and discovery still come at a price.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Last Minute (Sam Capra Book 2)*




  








*Sam Capra must commit an impossible assassination--or he will lose the only person in the world who matters to him . . .*

Sam Capra has one reason to live: to rescue his baby son from the people who abducted him. An ex-CIA agent, Sam now owns bars around the world as cover for his real mission-working undercover for a secret network as mysterious as it is powerful, while using his skills to find his child.

Now the kidnappers have offered a deadly deal: they'll surrender Sam's child...if Sam finds and murders the one man who can expose them. Teaming up with a desperate young mother whose daughter is also missing, Sam tracks his prey-and his son-across the country in a dangerous race against time, and must unravel a deadly conspiracy if he's to rescue the only person in the world that matters to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Vortex: An FBI Thriller *




  








*#1 New York Times bestselling Catherine Coulter returns with a brilliant new novel in her FBI thriller series, in which agents Sherlock and Savich find themselves dealing with very powerful figures from the past who could wreak havoc in the present.*

Seven years ago, Mia Briscoe was at a college frat rave with her best friend, Serena, when a fire broke out. Everyone was accounted for except Serena, who was never seen nor heard from again. Now an investigative journalist covering the political scene in New York City, Mia discovers old photos taken the night of Serena’s disappearance and begins to uncover a sinister string of events going all the way back to that disastrous party. Working with Sherlock, the secrets begin to unravel. But some very powerful—and very dangerous—people will do anything to keep them from learning the truth.

CIA Operative Olivia Hildebrandt is a team leader on a mission in Iran to exfiltrate a betrayed undercover operative. She’s nearly killed by an exploding grenade and saved by a team member. But by the time Olivia is released from Walter Reed Hospital, that team member and a critical flash drive he was carrying have disappeared. When Olivia is attacked on her first night home, Savich suspects that the strike is a direct result of the compromised mission and the missing team member and flash drive. But what intelligence was at stake and who betrayed them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Quantum Guide to Life: How The Laws Of Physics Explain Our Lives From Laziness To Love *




  








*Learn how quantum physics affects your daily life and discover practical ways to put that knowledge to good use!*

Ever wonder why you always seem to seek the easiest and shortest way to accomplish something?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Encyclopedia of Herbal Medicine: 550 Herbs and Remedies for Common Ailments*




  








*If you're in search of natural remedies for common ailments, this comprehensive guide has over 550 healing herbs to promote health and well-being.*

Invite Mother Nature into your garden! Learn how to cultivate, harvest and make your own treatments with this definitive reference book for medicinal plants.


From ginger to lavender, thyme, and even the little dandelion, this book is a complete encyclopedia of herbs, plants and their healing properties. Learn about the chemistry of the plants and how they act as a medicine. Create alternative treatments for nearly 200 common health concerns in the comfort of your home.

Treat yourself with the most natural medicine and become your own herbalist. The helpful instructions are easy to follow so you can start your own medicinal garden with the best know-how. Create the ideal habitat for planting, practice careful cultivation and know the best time to harvest.

The well-thought-out format of the book means you can look up information by plant names or by ailments. There are 550 essential herbs with a beautiful photographic plant index discussing their different uses. Learn how to safely and effectively process the correct parts of the plants to encourage holistic and healthy healing.

*Traditional Medicine with Modern Research*

A treasure trove of information on the history of natural remedies and the many uses of plants. An essential index for any level of herbal expertise and supportive advice for beginners.


Extensive photographic index of over 550 herbs and plants.
Description of the plants, their active constituents and therapeutic properties.
Advice on how to cultivate your own herb garden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nazis' Nuremberg Rallies *




  








*“An amazing collection of original photographs and postcards relating to the Nuremberg rallies of the Nazis . . . the book is dazzling.” —War History Online*

This book describes the background to and the development of the Nazi Party Rallies held at Nuremberg each September from 1933 to 1939. These Reichsparteitage (National Party Days) were vast and meticulously staged managed extravaganzas in which ritual and ceremony played an important part.

The Rallies had two key objectives. The first was to focus public attention on the successes of the Nazi Party and connect with the public conscience and build a close bond between Party and people. Even more important was the Rallies’ role in presenting Adolf Hitler as the savior of the German nation sent to restore national pride, power and prosperity after the shame and economic disaster of the post war years and the deeply resented Versailles Treaty. The Hitler Cult was blatantly promoted with revolutionary use of propaganda by the latest technology and iron control of the media.

The author’s superb collection of postcards and images takes the reader on a visual journey through each year’s Reichsparteitage. The Nazis’ Nuremberg Rallies, which also includes character studies of the principal Nazi figures, is a truly fascinating way to understand this uniquely successful and threatening phenomena.

*“Excellent . . . The book really does bring each and every rally to life, the book also has some rare photos that I haven’t seen before and it also displays posters and postcards designed for the events. So you get to see the propaganda on multiple levels.” —UK Historian*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Korea: The Ground War from Both Sides *




  








*This illustrated history chronicles the ground combat of the Korean War through rare wartime photographs.*

The Korean War opened with the invasion of South Korea by the North Koreans in June 1950. Over the next three years, intense ground fighting led to heavy casualties and much suffering. This illustrated history traces the fluctuating fortunes of war from both sides.

The South Koreans were saved from defeat by the arrival of the American and UN forces under General MacArthur. But the success of his offensive drew in Chinese forces who counter-attacked with hundreds of thousands of soldiers from the Peoples Volunteer Army. After a stalemate developed, no peace treaty was ever signed.

Military historian Philip D. Chinnery tells the story of the Korean War through dramatic archival photographs supported with detailed captions and an informative text. Many of the images portray the brutal nature of the war, offering a unique insight into the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Stingers: Vietnam War - Helicopter Gunships*




  








*SCROLL DOWN TO SEE VIDEO OF A VIETNAM HELICOPTER GUNSHIP IN LIVE COMBAT*

Experience intense combat from the Crew Chief/Door Gunner’s seat in a Stinger helicopter gunship.The author presents this book based on his personal experiences in the Vietnam War as a 18-year-old gunship Crew Chief/Door Gunner. He wants the reader to experience what it is like to kill dozens of enemy combatants and collaterally, non-combatants. How to live with the frequent near-death experiences and the constant high probability of being killed. Endure the frequent loss of fellow soldiers in combat. Witness a young soldier losing all sense of humanity as he transforms into a warrior that thrives on killing.

The real life incidents portrays a platoon of Huey UH-1C gunships, called the “Stingers” and its elite, motivated crews. As a component of U.S. Army assault helicopter companies, the “guns” protected the Huey “slicks” as they inserted or extracted infantry troops from landing and pick up zones. The gunships often conducted “search and kill” missions and provided lifesaving protection to infantry units threatened by enemy forces.

Gunship crews were among the most lethal pilots, crew chiefs and door gunners in Army aviation. Some gunship crew chiefs had over 400 hundred personal kills. An intense warrior mentality was crucial to mission success and survival. Killing was a way of life in the guns.

One of the most decorated and experienced aviation combat units in the Vietnam War was the Stingers’ parent, the 116th Assault Helicopter Company, known as the “Hornets”. Follow the operational strategy as Army Command reassigns the Hornets from III Corps, near Saigon to Chu Lai in I Corps under the command of the 23rd Infantry Division, known as “Americal”. Experience the rapid increase of lethal enemy encounters. Americal imposed severe constraints on the Stingers in the aftermath of the My Lai massacre. The Stingers and slick platoons of the 116th, fight on.

The young combat veteran becomes “short” with just a few months left in his tour of duty. Americal reassigns the 116th to Quang Tri, one of the most dangerous places in Vietnam. The mission was to support the Laotian operation, Lam Son 719. Quang Tri was less than fifteen miles from North Vietnam. The rocket attacks on Quang Tri base camp were relentless. Soldiers became shell-shocked. War memories would haunt them for the rest of their lives.

The day finally came. The young warrior boards the Freedom Bird for the flight home. As the eastbound airliner crossed the border of South Vietnam, the returning soldiers break out into celebratory yells and relief. The onboard jubilation is short-lived. War damaged soldiers experience sudden decompression from the constant lethal threat endured for months on end. Soldiers begin to emotionally breakdown. The civilian flight attendants rush to calm the suffering heroes.

War news headlines are articulated in real-time to frame the author’s story.
The author portrays a balance of bravado militarism with the constant dilemma combat soldiers faced in Vietnam. It is a heroic endeavor to believe in upholding nationalistic pride and high principles of duty, honor and country. But when combat soldiers lose America’s support; when military morale and leadership falters; when the cause for war becomes questionable; a soldier has to find his own way to persevere and survive.
Join the author and deploy on your tour in the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Danger Forward: The Forgotten Wars of General Paul F. Gorman*




  








*Combat leadership in action. From Korea to Vietnam…from Nicaragua to the Iron Curtain.*

August 27, 1966: The men of 1st Battalion, 26th Infantry were standing strong in the face of enemy fire. For the past thirty-six hours, they had beaten back a relentless wave of enemy assaults. Two days earlier, the Viet Cong had attacked an American patrol along Highway 16 near Bong Trang. The ensuing firefight became so intense that _three_ US infantry battalions were eventually drawn into the melee. History would call it the Battle of Bong Trang.

As the battle raged into its second day, Lieutenant Colonel Paul F. Gorman - the commander of 1st Battalion, 26th Infantry - continued to call for artillery strikes and close air support against the enemy’s positions. Despite being badly burned by a misplaced Napalm strike, Gorman maintained his composure and continued calling for fire support until the enemy quit the field. For his audacious leadership and courage under fire, Gorman was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross – the nation’s second highest award for valor.

A 1950 West Point graduate, Paul Gorman entered the officer ranks during the inaugural years of the Cold War. Like many of his classmates, Gorman served on the frontlines of Korea. Assigned to the 32d Infantry Regiment, he was decorated for valor in the numerous hilltop battles of 1952. Following the Korean Conflict, he commanded an infantry company in West Germany, where his daily duties revolved around defending NATO from the Red Menace.

Between his two combat tours in Vietnam, Gorman became the principal architect of _The Pentagon Papers_, and served on the US delegation to the Paris Peace Talks. During the darkest days of the post-Vietnam malaise, Gorman stood at the forefront of revitalizing the US Army’s training methods as it transitioned to an all-volunteer force. In his last assignment, Paul Gorman served as Commander-in-Chief of US Southern Command – during the time of Operation Urgent Fury in Grenada and when the US was actively supporting the Contras in Nicaragua. He retired as a four-star General in 1985.

Based on hours of interviews and archival research by author Mike Guardia, this biography of Paul Gorman recounts the life and legacy of a true visionary and forgotten hero of the latter 20th Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Immaculate Invasion *




  








*“Every war brings forth one perfect book. . . . Now we have The Immaculate Invasion, the masterpiece of the 1994 US assault on and occupation of Haiti.” —Chicago Tribune*

Widely celebrated upon its original publication in 1999, National Book Award winning writer Bob Shacochis’s _The Immaculate Invasion_ is a gritty, poetic, and revelatory look at the American intervention in Haiti.

In 1994, the United States embarked on Operation Uphold Democracy, a response to the overthrow of the democratically elected Haitian government by a brutal military coup. As a reporter for _Harper’s_, Bob Shacochis traveled to Haiti and was embedded—long before the idea became popular in Iraq—with a team of Special Forces commandos for eighteen months. He came away with tremendous insight into Haiti, the character of American fighters, and what can happen when an intervention turns into a misadventure.

In _The Immaculate Invasion_, Shacochis captures the exploits and frustrations, the inner lives and heroic deeds of young Americans as they struggle to bring democracy to a country ravaged by tyranny. _The Immaculate Invasion_ is required reading for anyone who wants to understand what has happened in Haiti in the past, its current state, and its future path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robopocalypse: A Novel (Vintage Contemporaries) *




  








In this terrifying tale of humanity’s desperate stand against a robot uprising, Daniel H. Wilson has written the most entertaining sci-fi thriller in years.

Not far into our future, the dazzling technology that runs our world turns against us. Controlled by a childlike—yet massively powerful—artificial intelligence known as Archos, the global network of machines on which our world has grown dependent suddenly becomes an implacable, deadly foe. At Zero Hour—the moment the robots attack—the human race is almost annihilated, but as its scattered remnants regroup, humanity for the first time unites in a determined effort to fight back. This is the oral history of that conflict, told by an international cast of survivors who experienced this long and bloody confrontation with the machines. Brilliantly conceived and amazingly detailed, _Robopocalypse_ is an action-packed epic with chilling implications about the real technology that surrounds us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Renegade Thief (Star Renegades Book 2) *




  








*In space, sanity is a luxury when your crew decides they’re heroes.*
Dania is doing her best to gain the trust and friendship of the crew, but when she finds out that her best friend has been abducted by the slavers Dania failed to eliminate, she resolves to finish what she’d started and save him. Going after the slaver ring is suicide.

The Star Renegade is a little ship, and Cal refuses to put his people in danger. However, the crew votes to take on the impossible: one ship against hundreds to save a guy they don’t even know. Whether Cal likes it or not Dania is part of this crew, and he needs to protect her. When they’re cornered, though, the enemy makes him an offer that he can’t refuse: give up the enforcers, or watch his ship, and everyone on board, explode. Two lives in exchange for six. It’s a good deal. The crew will hate him for taking it, but he’ll hate himself if he doesn’t.

_Star Renegades is Guardians of the Galaxy meets The Expanse, Firefly, and Robin Hood._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Season of Angels (Angels Everywhere Book 1) *




  








From the #1 New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Debbie Macomber comes a beautiful repackage of the classic novel that started it all.

Wishes for love bring hope from above.

Shirley, Goodness, and Mercy—three willing but sometimes wayward angels—are each given someone's prayer to answer . . .

Shirley: She's sent to help nine-year-old Timmy Potter, who longs for a new father. And although his mother, Jody, has vowed never to trust any man, Shirley is determined to help her love again.

Goodness: She knows Monica Fischer longs for a husband and home of her own, but the young woman has practically given up on finding the right man to stand by her side . . . until Goodness steps in to help.

Mercy: Can Mercy bring hope back into Leah Lundberg's life? This maternity nurse desperately wants a child to fill up the home she’s made with her husband, Andrew.

But there's just one catch: Each angel must teach her charge a memorable lesson before the prayer can be granted . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Living Dead in Dallas (Sookie Stackhouse Book 2) *




  








*The second novel in #1 New York Times bestselling author Charlaine Harris’s “addictively entertaining” (Locus) Sookie Stackhouse series—the inspiration for the HBO® original series True Blood.
*
Even though Sookie has her own vampire to look out for her—her red-hot, cold-blooded boyfriend, Bill Compton—she has to admit that the bloodsuckers did save her life. So when one of the local Undead asks the cocktail waitress for a favor, she feels like she owes them.

Soon, Sookie’s in Dallas using her telepathic skills to search for a missing vampire. She’s supposed to interview certain humans involved. There’s just one condition: The vampires must promise to behave—and let the humans go unharmed. Easier said than done. All it takes is one delicious blonde and one small mistake for things to turn deadly...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cake and Punishment (A Southern Cake Baker Mystery Book 1) *




  








*In the first of a delectable new Southern-set baking cozy series, a pastry chef must craft the perfect cake for an old friend’s wedding while sifting through the suspects in a murder*

Bucolic Rumford, Kentucky has glowing fields of bluegrass, a fine selection of bourbons, and now a professional pastry chef. Broken-hearted Sophia Cummings has come home from New York City. She’s not there a minute before she’s charmed into making her high school friend Charlotte’s wedding cake. The kitchen at the Rumford Country Club seems perfect until Chef Emile’s body is discovered, sprawled near the stove, a cast iron skillet on the floor close by.

With one look at the shiny, new frying pan, Sophia knows it’s not Emile’s. She offers her knowledge to Sheriff Carter and her talents to Evelyn, the manager, who needs an interim chef. The mood in the country club is grim: Emile’s peppery personality had burned members and staff alike. Sophia wonders which one of them burned him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thin Air (Jessica Shaw Book 1)*




  








*A Washington Post, Wall Street Journal, and Amazon Charts bestseller.

“Lisa Gray explodes onto the literary stage with this taut, edge-of-the-seat thriller, and her headstrong protagonist, Jessica Shaw, reminiscent of Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, delivers a serious punch.” —Robert Dugoni, New York Times bestselling author*

Private investigator Jessica Shaw is used to getting anonymous tips. But after receiving a photo of a three-year-old kidnapped from Los Angeles twenty-five years ago, Jessica is stunned to recognize the little girl as herself.

Eager for answers, Jessica heads to LA’s dark underbelly. When she learns that her biological mother was killed the night she was abducted, Jessica’s determined to solve a case the police have forgotten. Meanwhile, veteran LAPD detective Jason Pryce is in the midst of a gruesome investigation into a murdered college student moonlighting as a prostitute. A chance encounter leads to them crossing paths, but Jessica soon realizes that Pryce is hiding something about her father’s checkered history and her mother’s death.

To solve her mother’s murder and her own disappearance, Jessica must dig into the past and find the secrets buried there. But the air gets thinner as she crawls closer to the truth, and it’s getting harder and harder to breathe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*How the Dead Speak (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 11) *




  







*Unmarked graves are found on the grounds of an old orphanage in this “riveting” British crime thriller by an Edgar Award finalist (Publishers Weekly, starred review).*

With profiler Tony Hill behind bars and Carol Jordan no longer with the police, he’s finding unexpected outlets for his talents in jail and she’s joined forces with a group of lawyers and forensics experts looking into suspected miscarriages of justice. But they’re doing it without each other; being in the same room at visiting hour is too painful to contemplate.

Meanwhile, construction is suddenly halted on the redevelopment of an orphanage after dozens of skeletons are found buried at the site. Forensic examination reveals they date from between twenty and forty years ago, when the nuns were running their repressive regime. But then a different set of skeletons is discovered in a far corner—young men from as recent as ten years ago.

When newly promoted DI Paula McIntyre discovers that one of the male skeletons is that of a killer who is supposedly alive and behind bars—and the subject of one of Carol’s miscarriage investigations—it brings Tony and Carol irresistibly into each other’s orbit once again in this masterfully plotted novel by “the queen of psychological thrillers” (_Irish Independent_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Volume One: Whose Body?, Clouds of Witness, and Unnatural Death (The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries Boxset Book 1) *




  








*A special edition of the first three classic mysteries featuring British aristocrat and sleuth Lord Peter Wimsey.*

A gentleman needs hobbies. For Lord Peter Wimsey—a Great War veteran with a touch of shell shock—collecting rare books, sampling fine wines, and catching criminals help pass the time.

In _Whose Body?_, a dead man wearing nothing but a pince-nez is found in the bathtub of an architect’s London flat—and Wimsey encounters a bizarre puzzle.

_Clouds of Witness_ brings Lord Wimsey to the family’s shooting lodge in Yorkshire. Humans are not meant to be targets, but Wimsey’s sister’s fiancé has been felled by a bullet—and his brother accused of the crime. The investigation will bring him into contact with a socialist agitator, a hot-tempered farmer, and a host of unseemly secrets.

In _Unnatural Death_, everyone expected the ailing and elderly Miss Agatha Dawson to die—just not quite so soon. When the doctor who treated her shares his suspicions with Wimsey, he sets out to discover who rushed the patient to her demise.

This exciting volume of renowned author Dorothy L. Sayers’s beloved cozy British mystery series is a perfect introduction for new readers, as well as a familiar friend for longtime fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*St. Peter’s Mystery: The brand new historical adventure mystery for autumn 2021 *




  








_‘The ingenious construction of the ivory box would ensure that neither wind nor water, earth nor fire would ever defile its precious contents.’_

*Leiden, Holland, 1996*

For historian Peter de Haan and graduate student Judith Cherev, a visit to a local archaeological site to inspect a two-thousand-year-old bronze mask turns into disaster when lead archaeologist Thomas Konijnenberg is found lying in a pool of blood.

Just hours before Thomas had unearthed an ivory casket, far more valuable than anything else found at the site. But he is not alone – someone else knows the value of the precious find.

With Thomas’s life hanging in the balance, he entrusts the box to Peter and Judith for safe keeping. What they discover within the casket will lead them to the beginning of Christianity and expose a secret that will change history. But there are those who will go to great efforts to prevent the story going public, no matter what the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deadly Conditions (David Wolf Book 4) *




  








*Shock travels fast in a small town. The Amazon-bestselling David Wolf mystery-thriller series continues with a hair-raising murder investigation that will bring Wolf to the edge … and beyond.*

The ski resort town of Rocky Points, Colorado has just been hit with an epic snowstorm, and when a plow uncovers a young woman brutally murdered and marked with a cryptic message, Sheriff David Wolf and his deputies are left scrambling to find a killer before he strikes again.

Wolf will stop at nothing to halt the fear running rampant through Rocky Points, which means he needs to find the killer, and fast. But when his investigation leads him to corruption involving the highest authorities, he'll be forced to gamble everything--limb, career, and even his life--in order to unveil the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trick or Treat: An absolutely gripping crime thriller with a heart-stopping twist *




  








*TRICK OR TREAT?*

When six-year-old *Marcus* is taken from outside his house on Halloween it shakes his quiet neighbourhood to the core.

Everyone was ready for a night of trick-or-treating. Now the unthinkable has happened.

*TRUTH OR LIES?*

As *Detective Imogen Grey* arrives to question Marcus’s parents, they tell her there has been a mistake. Their son is just fine.

But if that’s true, where is Marcus?

*INNOCENT OR GUILTY?*

Imogen becomes locked in a race against time to find the missing child and uncover the truth. Can she discover what’s happened to Marcus before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Down Range: A Novel (Garrett Kohl)*




  








*“A riveting thriller with a family in crisis at the core. It's my kind of book.” —Brad Taylor, bestselling author of American Traitor

In this action-packed debut thriller for fans of C. J. Box and Jack Carr, DEA agent Garrett Kohl fights to protect his home on the Texas High Plains when a vicious criminal enterprise comes after his family.*

As a decorated undercover DEA special agent, Garrett Kohl has traveled the world—and fought in most of it—but it’s the High Plains of northwest Texas he calls home and dreams of returning to one day. Kohl is in the middle of an assignment in Afghanistan when his commander orders him back to Texas on a short mission expected to take a week at most. But Kohl is unsettled to discover that he’s moving from one kind of war to another.

The once-peaceful ranching community he loves is under attack by a band of criminals who have infiltrated law enforcement and corrupted local businesses, and are now terrorizing Kohl’s own family. Hoping to prevent bloodshed, Kohl tries to resolve matters peacefully. But when the group strikes first, he has no choice but to go on the attack.

Unfortunately for the crew of criminals, Garrett Kohl, besides being an elite undercover officer for the DEA, is a battle-hardened Green Beret who spent the better part of his career hunting terrorists. Although outnumbered and outgunned, Kohl knows the wild and forsaken Llano Estacado region of Texas better than anyone. And like so many trespassers before them, these murderers will find out the hard way that the only thing tougher than this land is the people who call it home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The White Scorpion (The James Ryker Series Book 5) *




  








*Amid the chaos of a violent crisis in an African nation, a former spy fights to prevent millions of deaths . . .*

Rule number one for an agent of the secretive JIA is to follow orders, no matter what. But James Ryker has never cared much for rules. He only wants to do what’s right.

When he’s assigned to join a crew of elite security personnel in Chabon, Africa, Ryker’s mission objective is clouded by politics and obfuscation, and he knows only that to protect British interests in the region, he has to infiltrate the close protection team of the government of Chabon, a country with a dark and violent past. Arriving in Chabon’s crumbling capital, Kilpassa, Ryker finds a country on the brink of civil war. A growing civilian rebellion threatens peace, with claims of atrocities committed by both sides, including the frail government run by enigmatic President Benyu—a former military general who took control of the country in a violent coup.

As he’s drawn into Benyu’s inner circle, it soon becomes clear to Ryker that in Chabon, the lines between good and bad, and right and wrong, are nearly impossible to identify. With a crisis of epic proportions unfolding before his eyes, Ryker knows one thing for sure: With or without the backing of his superiors, he must take drastic action, and quickly, or risk putting millions of innocent lives in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Canadian Assassin: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 1*




  








*What if all you had left … was survival?*

When an act of treason leaves Justin and his Arctic team stranded on the ice, they must fight for survival in a deadly battle at the top of the world.

Demoted and demoralized Canadian assassin Justin Hall is desperate to return to field operations. When the agency learns about a potential enemy incursion in the Arctic, he volunteers for the mission. Tried and tested as never before, not knowing the enemy within, he’s entangled in a devious treasonous plot…

Betrayed, disarmed, and left for dead, how will Justin save himself and his country?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tripoli's Target: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 2*




  








*How can they stop an assassination if they’re protecting the wrong man?*

Justin Hall and Carrie O'Connor are Canadian Intelligence Service elite operatives in North Africa hot on the trail of an assassination plot. The intelligence comes from a questionable source, swearing the target is the US president.

Suspicions point to a powerful terrorist group bankrolled by an untouchable Saudi prince. What's worse, Justin and Carrie discover something is crucially wrong and need an ingenious solution. Can they stop the Saudi prince, dismantle the plot, and save the life of Tripoli's target?

Fans of David Baldacci, Vince Flynn, and Daniel Silva will love this high-octane spy thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Iranian Protocol: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 3*




  








*Betrayed by one of your own…*

When the defection of an Iranian nuclear scientist is compromised, CIS spymaster Justin Hall suspects this was an inside job. Unsure who he can trust within his agency, he begins a dangerous game, and soon becomes ensnared in a web of lies and deceit.

When a piece of intelligence points to his former boss, Justin is left with no other choice but to go rogue, forging alliances with a sinister Russian oligarch and Yemeni insurgents. How will Justin find out who has put the entire agency in jeopardy and is working with the enemy, when they anticipate his every move?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Double Agents: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Action, Mystery, International Espionage and Suspense - Book 4*




  








*Fighting the enemies within…*
The CIA learns that a powerful Chechen terrorist group is plotting a major attack on US soil just as the same group assassinates Russia's minister of defense in Moscow. The CIA and the FSB, Russia's internal security service, deeply distrust each other, crippling the CIA's effort to unravel this plot.

Justin Hall and his partner, Carrie O'Connor—Canadian Intelligence Service's most lethal operatives—are dispatched to Moscow to secure the FSB's intelligence. But FSB double agents within will stop at nothing to prevent them.

Justin and Carrie now find themselves on the run, forced to form a shifty alliance with rogue operatives. As loyalties change in the blink of an eye, they hunt down Chechen militants in their stronghold to uncover the truth, but will they prevent the terrorist attack planned against the US in time?

*Double Agents* will keep you on the edge. Fans of David Baldacci, Vince Flynn, and Brad Thor will love this tensely plotted spy novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Rogue Agents: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 5*




  








*Sent to kill one of your own…*

After a nuclear incident in Pakistan, two Canadian Intelligence Service agents disappear during a covert operation in South Korea. They end up in a prison camp in North Korea, where they are being tortured so they can reveal top secret intelligence.

CIS sends in their best spy masters, Justin Hall and Carrie O’Connor, fresh off a terrorist-hunting mission in Syria. Their orders are clear: infiltrate the most hostile nation in the world. Their objective is like nothing they have faced before: assassinate the two captured agents, one of whom is Justin’s close friend.

Justin and Carrie consider their allegiances and consequences of their operation, as they join forces with a North Korean defector and two MI6 agents familiar with the treacherous terrain. As new intelligence complicates their already nearly impossible mission, it is now a race against time to reach the captured agents before it is too late…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Shadow Agents: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 6*




  








*Keep your asset safe at any cost...*

When combat-hardened Justin Hall and his partner Carrie O’Connor, CIS’ deadliest field operatives, narrowly foil a suicide bombing in Berlin, one of the cell members escapes and Justin is the only one that can identify him.

Dispatched to track the fugitive at all costs, the terrorist hunt begins to reveal an unsettling game of deception and betrayal implicating top officials in opposing intelligence agencies. The trail leads them down dark alleys and dead ends inside terrorist-infested Jordan, Syria, and Iraq.

While the world watches as Israel and Palestine are desperately working towards a peace treaty, Justin discovers that the Israeli prime minister is marked for assassination ... by one of his own...

With unlikely allies and unstoppable powers, can Justin and Carrie undo the plot before the Middle East explodes into an all-out war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Homeland: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 7*




  








*They’ve made the fight personal…*

After a hair-raising mission deep inside ISIS-ruled northern Iraq, Justin Hall, CIS’s best field operative, discovers that terrorists’ have his homeland in their sights. They are determined to deal a deadly blow to a famous stadium and cause massive casualties.

Justin and his partner, Carrie O’Connor, are dispatched to dismantle the terrorist plot in what will turn to be their deadliest assignment. As they untangle an international web of lies and deceits, stretching from Canada to Russia to Saudi Arabia, they discover that their allies and enemies are not who they seem. And when they infiltrate the heartland of lawless Yemen, Justin and Carrie are plunged into a death-defying operation. 

Can they find the truth and save their homeland?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Saudi Strategy: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 8*




  








*Justice has a new name … Revenge.*

After a covert operation in Australia goes terribly wrong and reeling from a devastating loss, Justin and his ever-faithful partner, Carrie O’Connor, are dispatched to Saudi Arabia suspecting a connection. But a seemingly friendly meeting with one of the Saudi princes turns into an international incident with potentially fatal consequences for both Justin and Carrie, that connection is sealed.

But is someone realizing they are getting too close?

Split apart and assigned different operations, Justin and Carrie find themselves in the crosshairs of professional assassins. Barely able to escape with their lives and relying on unusual allies, the agents must battle on separate fronts to discover the truth about who is relentlessly hunting them.

How will Justin and Carrie survive a fight to the finish that has never been more explosive or more personal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*CIA Connection: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 9*




  








*An eye for an eye ... it's Mossad's way...*

After a clandestine Canadian Intelligence Service operations team is ambushed in Syria, Justin Hall, a rogue CIS operative, is offered a next-to-impossible mission in exchange for his return to the agency ... find the man responsible. Carrie, Justin's trusted partner, volunteers for the operation, willing to do everything to bring home the former love of her life.

However, because of failed promises, Justin finds himself in the crosshairs of Mossad that forces him to run an operation deemed too dangerous for its own agents…

As Justin and Carrie begin to prepare for both operations, they have to rely on smugglers and an Iranian nuclear scientist as shady allies. When a dramatic turn of events in Tehran leaves Justin and Carrie in the worst firefight of their lives, they have to find a way to escape not only the bullets, but the quagmire of lies and deception that is threatening to swallow them for good.

And, if they can escape the lion's den, they still have to face their original target: a relentless man who will stop at nothing…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Austrian Asset: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 10 *




  








*What if your asset was colluding with terrorists?*

Justin and Carrie have just been transferred to the European CIS section when a rogue asset with potential ties to ISIS disappears in Vienna, taking a cache of secrets with him.

While tracking him down, Justin and Carrie discover a pivotal piece of intelligence - a terrorist plot that would plunge the continent into chaos*. *Can the team reclaim the lost intelligence before a devastating terrorist plot is cranked into motion?

Find out as you enjoy *The Austrian Asset.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Belgian Bagman: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 11 *




  








*What if the agency mole were you?*

Europe Clandestine Service secret agents Justin Hall and Carrie O'Connor are hunting terrorists plotting an attack against a Belgium train station. The agents are close to dismantling the jihadists' cell, when news of a classified intelligence leak threatens to destroy Justin's career and land him in jail.

Forced to follow orders and leave Carrie behind, Justin is dispatched to Iraq with a new operative to find the source of the leak. There's just one problem. In order to find the leak and stop the terrorists in time, he may just have to go rogue, and if he does that, there might be no coming back…

*The Belgian Bagman* is the perfect edge-of-your-seat espionage thriller that will electrify you with fast-paced action, rich characters, and superbly-crafted plots. If you like Tom Clancy, Vince Flynn or Ian Fleming, you’ll love *The Belgian Bagman*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cyprus Coverup: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 12 *




  







*What if you killed someone because of false intelligence?*

Justin Hall, CIS’s deadliest assassin, has been misled while trying to find a rogue Russian agent. After Justin’s other sources fail him, he is forced to cut a deal with Mossad, the Israeli secret intelligence service, the monster he was trying to stay away from, so he can discover the truth.

Mossad’s intelligence shows a powerful Qatari prince is behind the false intelligence ploy. Justin is determined to eliminate the devious prince no matter the cost. But how can he reach an untouchable man? What game of deception must he play to bring the prince down, and will Justin survive the consequences of his actions as he tries to expose *The Cyprus Coverup?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Covert Assassin: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 13 *




  








*Can Justin stop the impending terror of the Covert Assassin?*

CIS deadliest spy, Justin Hall, is sent to find a rogue British operative suspected of treason. The mission escalates when Justin discovers a brilliant assassination plot against Russia’s president, which forces him to ally with Chinese foreign security tracking their own missing agent.

Justin and his dubious Chinese partner uncover a chilling connection between the two wanted operatives. Now with no time to look back, and lives at stake, Justin is in a relentless race across the globe to stop Her Majesty, the Kremlin, and the People’s Republic from an all-out war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Target Acquired: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 14 *




  








*How far would you go to save the one you love?*

Spymaster Justin Hall is on a sanctioned assassination operation in Tunisia when his partner is captured by terrorists. With only a few hours to get her back alive, Justin frantically begins working with a CIA operative and attempts to activate a precarious old contact. Distraught and determined, Justin will go to any lengths to save her. Will he make it in time to save the one he loves?

An adrenaline-fueled spy thriller with emotionally-charged characters, electrifying action, and fast paced spycraft. If you’re a fan of Silva, Baldacci, Child, Clancy, DeMille, le Carré, Ludlum, Thor or Flynn, you’ll love *Target Acquired.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Russian Defector: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Assassination International Espionage Suspense Mission - Book 15 *




  








*Is he a Russian defector or a double agent?*

A bloodied Russian SRV operative crawls through the front doors of the Canadian embassy in Helsinki...

A Russian dissident is tapped for elimination...

An intercontinental ballistic missile disappears in Russia and surfaces in Ukraine...

What ties these events together? Can CIS spymaster Justin Hall trust the Russian defector and keep Europe from descending into an all-out war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Resident Spy: A Justin Hall Spy Thriller: Action, Mystery, International Espionage and Suspense - Book 16 *




  








When terrorists attack a black site, they burn it down and kill everyone, except for two CIA operatives who disappear. Were they kidnapped, killed, or complicit?

As the CIA's foreign liaison, spymaster Justin Hall is called in. He's not in the best physical or mental state, a fact he's hiding from almost everyone.

A fact that could dangerously affect the entire mission.

Alone, with no evidence, no leads, and enemies on all sides, Justin must find out what happened. All before the terrorists use the ill-gotten intel to attack other black sites and free the detainees the agency has worked so hard to capture. Fighting on all sides, including his own, will Justin survive the overwhelming odds against him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Glass Highway (Amos Walker Novels Book 4) *




  








*A PI scours Detroit for a newscaster’s missing son: “[Estleman] remains among the top echelon of American private-eye specialists” (The New York Times).*

On screen, Sandy Broderick is everything a newscaster is supposed to be. He has a deep voice, a ten-thousand-watt smile, and the God-given ability to banter with weathermen until his ears fall off. But when the cameras turn off, he has a private problem: His twenty-year old son, Bud, has disappeared. Amos Walker is going to find him. The boy and his junkie girlfriend are both gone, and Broderick is terrified—not for his son, but for his career. The station is about to do an exposé on drugs in Detroit, and the newscaster doesn’t want his boy’s addict girlfriend to get in the way of his Pulitzer. This new client may be sleazy, but Walker handles scum for a living, and it’s time to go to work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Breaker (A Peter Ash Novel Book 6) *




  








*"Nonstop action at a machine gun pace. If you aren't reading Nick Petrie, now is the time to start."--C.J. Box

Peter Ash tangles with dangerous enemies and terrifying technology in the newest thriller from bestselling author Nick Petrie.*

A man wanted by two governments, Peter Ash has found a simple, low-profile life in Milwaukee, living with his girlfriend June and renovating old buildings with his friend Lewis. Staying out of trouble is the key to preserving this fragile peace . . . but when Peter spots a suspicious armed man walking into a crowded market, he knows he can't stand by and do nothing.

Peter does interrupt a crime, but it wasn't at all what he'd expected. The young gunman appeared to have one target and one mission--but when he escapes, and his victim vanishes before police arrive, it seems there is more to the encounter than meets the eye. Peter's hunch is proven correct when a powerful associate from his past appears with an interest in the crime, and an irresistible offer: if he and June solve this mystery, Peter's record will be scrubbed clean.

While Peter and Lewis trace the gunman, reporter June digs into the victim of the incident, a man whose face rings a bell in her memory. As their parallel investigations draw together, they're thrust into the path of a ruthless tech thief, an eerily cheerful assassin, a brilliant and troubled inventor, and a revolutionary technology that could wreak devastation in the wrong hands. But for Peter, even more is at stake: this investigation is his only path to a life free from the threat of prosecution or prison. Before the end, he'll have to fight harder than ever before to ensure that freedom doesn't come at too high a cost. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Treachery *




  








*The world’s most ruthlessly efficient assassin, Jason Bourne, is facing the one force he can’t defeat—his own past—in the latest thrilling entry in Robert Ludlum’s New York Times bestselling series.
*

Three years ago, Jason Bourne embarked on a mission in Estonia with his partner and lover, a fiery Treadstone agent code-named Nova. Their job was to rescue a Russian double agent who’d been smuggled out of St. Petersburg in the midst of an FSB manhunt.

They failed. The Russian died at the hands of a shadowy assassin known only by the nickname Lennon.

Now everything has changed for Bourne. Nova is gone, killed in a mass shooting in Las Vegas. Bourne is a lone operative, working in the shadows for Treadstone, when he’s called in for a new mission in London—to prevent another assassination masterminded by Lennon.

But nothing about this mission is what it seems. As Bourne engages in a cat-and-mouse game with Lennon across the British countryside, he discovers that everything he thought he knew about the past was a lie. And with the body count rising, he comes to an inevitable conclusion: Some secrets should stay buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The War on Science: Who's Waging It, Why It Matters, What We Can Do About It *




  








*An “insightful” and in-depth look at anti-science politics and its deadly results (Maria Konnikova, New York Times–bestselling author of The Biggest Bluff).*

Thomas Jefferson said, “Wherever the people are well informed, they can be trusted with their own government.” But what happens when they aren’t?

From climate change to vaccinations, transportation to technology, health care to defense, we are in the midst of an unprecedented expansion of scientific progress—and a simultaneous expansion of danger. At the very time we need them most, scientists and the very idea of objective knowledge are being bombarded by a vast, well-funded war on science, and the results are deadly.

Whether it’s driven by identity politics, ideology, or industry, the result is an unprecedented erosion of thought in Western democracies as voters, policymakers, and justices actively ignore scientific evidence, leaving major policy decisions to be based more on the demands of the most strident voices.

This compelling book investigates the historical, social, philosophical, political, and emotional reasons why evidence-based politics are in decline and authoritarian politics are once again on the rise on both left and right—and provides some compelling solutions to bring us to our collective senses, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Unrigged: How Americans Are Battling Back to Save Democracy*




  








*The “wildly undersold story” (Lawrence Lessig) of the next American revolution, and the inspiring citizen activists fighting to save America’s fragile democracy.*


Our country is dominated by a political party that has no interest in governing, and that seeks to entrench its power by limiting democracy—going so far as to force people to the polls in the middle of a pandemic. Yet there is hope, as best-selling author David Daley argues in _Unrigged_, though it doesn’t lie in Congress, gerrymandered statehouses, or even the courts. We must, instead, look to the grassroots. Introducing us to groups that have pioneered innovative organizing methods—often combining old-school activism with new digital tools—Daley uncovers the story behind voting-rights victories nationwide and the new organizations reinventing our politics. The result is a vivid portrait of a new civic awakening, and an essential toolkit for reviving our democracy in the Trump era and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Becoming a Democracy: How We Can Fix the Electoral College, Gerrymandering, and Our Elections*




  








The United States wasn't built as a democracy. The Senate doesn't represent people. Both sides hate gerrymandering and the courts refuse to fix it. Our right to be heard is defeated by voter suppression and an Electoral College system that concentrates power in a handful of states and too often reverses the popular vote. But within our flawed system, we have the tools to tackle our most stubborn election problems by flexing state and local power (no constitutional amendments or courts required).

This should be the last American election that works against the people. Kristin Eberhard, Director of Democracy at Sightline Institute, thoughtfully researched how the U.S. election system is unjust to many by design, and walks us through 10 big but practical ideas for making our elections free, fair, and secure. Now is the time:


More than half of Americans live in just nine states. That means less than half the population controls 82 percent of the Senate. It doesn't have to be that way. We can hope the Senate eliminates the filibuster. But while we're holding our breath, what if we went further and remade the Senate to represent people?
Voter suppression justified by trumped up fears of double voting and dead voters – why? There's already a simple, proven solution working in 30 states to keep voter lists secure and accurate.
Feel stuck with the Electoral College reversing the popular vote? That isn't even in the Constitution! There is a path for states to ensure the candidate with the most votes wins (and we're already on it).
We could defeat gerrymandering and create a multi-party system where voters have more options, lawmakers get more work done, and extremists are relegated to the fringe, unable to take over a major party.

A field guide to better elections for both sides of the aisle, Becoming a Democracy illuminates the meaningful, concrete actions that can transform our elections and make sure everyone's vote counts (and that they get to vote in the first place).

Eberhard delves into the history and evolution of our flawed systems, showing their impact on voters the outcomes of our elections, and the perpetuation of racist policies.


American voters aren't going to elect the American president. Twelve states are.
One in every 13 Black adults could not vote as the result of laws limiting voting rights for people with felony convictions, as of 2016.
Some 23 million American citizens who are eligible to vote could not exercise that right if all states had strict voter ID laws. * More than one in ten voting-age citizens do not have a current, government-issued photo ID--if you're in a state with a strict Voter ID law, that means no vote.
The Supreme Court cleared the way for states to purge 2 million voters from the rolls between 2012 and 2016.

She also shows how states across the country are changing all that with proven solutions for running fair elections and making every vote count.
* Thirty states are members of a secure and modern system to keep voter rolls clean. Together, they've removed more than 300,000 names of deceased voters from their rolls and updated addresses for nearly 10 million eligible voters.
In the 2020 primary, Montana mailed ballots to all registered voters. It saw the highest voter turnout in more than 40 years.

In the 2014 midterm elections, voter participation in Vote At Home states across the nation was on average 23 percent higher than in other states.
In 2018, Maine voters used ranked ballots to elect members of Congress. A four-way race for a House seat would have elected someone with only minority support, but ranked choice voting elected the candidate with support from more than half of voters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The System: Who Rigged It, How We Fix It *




  









*From the bestselling author of Saving Capitalism and The Common Good, comes an urgent analysis of how the "rigged" systems of American politics and power operate, how this status quo came to be, and how average citizens can enact change.*

There is a mounting sense that our political-economic system is no longer working, but what is the core problem and how do we remedy it? With the characteristic clarity and passion that have made him a central civil voice, bestselling author of _Saving Capitalism_ and _The Common Good_ Robert B. Reich shows how wealth and power have combined to install an oligarchy and undermine democracy. Reich exposes the myths of meritocracy, national competitiveness, corporate social responsibility, the “free market,” and the political “center,” all of which are used by those at the top to divert attention from their takeover of the system and to justify their accumulation of even more wealth and power. In demystifying the current system, Reich reveals where power actually lies and how it is wielded, and invites us to reclaim power and remake the system for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Trump Century: How Our President Changed the Course of History Forever *




  








*How did Donald Trump almost single-handedly reverse America’s decline?*

As the 21st Century began, the world’s only superpower was economically adrift, policing the world at the expense of American lives and trillions of dollars, weighed down by one-sided trade and security agreements with Europe and China ratified in a different era. 

Elites of both political parties battled over who would manage America’s decline from preeminent world power.

In _The Trump Century, _the indomitable Lou Dobbs explains how Trump has steered the debate every day he has been in politics, greatly expanding what Washington thinks is possible. By 2016, the globalist elites demanded no one speak about limiting illegal immigration or securing our borders. The elites told you communist China would soon be like us, and the PC orthodoxy told you what you could or could not say. You were told America’s Middle Class could never grow again and wages would be stagnant into perpetuity. Trump reversed all of that as radical Democrats and the Deep State conspired to overthrow his Presidency, as the deadly pandemic raged, and orchestrated street protests and violent riots dominated news headlines. 

He not only made America great again but created a new standard for all future Presidents and likely has set the American agenda for the next hundred years. 

_The Trump Century_ opens a window into Trump’s thinking on the economy, foreign policy, and border security and will energize his allies when they realize the future they’ve shaped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

***** Deus: A Brief History of Tomorrow *




  








*Official U.S. edition with full color illustrations throughout.

NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Yuval Noah Harari, author of the critically-acclaimed _New York Times_ bestseller and international phenomenon _Sapiens_, returns with an equally original, compelling, and provocative book, turning his focus toward humanity’s future, and our quest to upgrade humans into gods.


Over the past century humankind has managed to do the impossible and rein in famine, plague, and war. This may seem hard to accept, but, as Harari explains in his trademark style—thorough, yet riveting—famine, plague and war have been transformed from incomprehensible and uncontrollable forces of nature into manageable challenges. For the first time ever, more people die from eating too much than from eating too little; more people die from old age than from infectious diseases; and more people commit suicide than are killed by soldiers, terrorists and criminals put together. The average American is a thousand times more likely to die from binging at McDonalds than from being blown up by Al Qaeda.

What then will replace famine, plague, and war at the top of the human agenda? As the self-made gods of planet earth, what destinies will we set ourselves, and which quests will we undertake?_ **** Deus_ explores the projects, dreams and nightmares that will shape the twenty-first century—from overcoming death to creating artificial life. It asks the fundamental questions: Where do we go from here? And how will we protect this fragile world from our own destructive powers? This is the next stage of evolution. This is **** Deus.

With the same insight and clarity that made _Sapiens_ an international hit and a _New York Times_ bestseller, Harari maps out our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Lonely Vigil: Coastwatchers of the Solomons (Bluejacket Books) *




  








*From the bestselling author of Day of Infamy: In the bloodiest island combat of WWII, one group of men kept watch from behind Japanese lines.*

The Solomon Islands was where the Allied war machine finally broke the Japanese empire. As pilots, marines, and sailors fought for supremacy in Guadalcanal, Bougainville, and the Slot, a lonely group of radio operators occupied the Solomon Islands’ highest points. Sometimes encamped in comfort, sometimes exposed to the elements, these coastwatchers kept lookout for squadrons of Japanese bombers headed for Allied positions, holding their own positions even when enemy troops swarmed all around. They were Australian-born but Solomon-raised, and adept at survival in the unforgiving jungle environment. Through daring and insight, they stayed one step ahead of the Japanese, often sacrificing themselves to give advance warning of an attack.

In _Lonely Vigil_, Walter Lord, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _A Night to Remember_ and _The Miracle of Dunkirk_, tells of the survivors of the campaign and what they risked to win the war in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Operation Epsom (Over the Battlefield) *




  








*This WWII tactical study brings new clarity to the First Battle of the Odon, a significant Allied offensive in the early day of Operation Overlord.*

A vital yet overlooked episode of the Normandy Campaign, Operation Epsom was General Montgomery’s first attempt to capture the city of Caen in the Odon valley. The notoriously chaotic battle pitted inexperienced British divisions against some of the best equipped, best led and battle-hardened formations of the Third Reich. Though there was no decisive victor, military historian Ian Daglish shows that this battle allowed the Allied forces to retain strategic initiative through the liberation of France and Belgium.

Beginning with a British assault on the German lines in dense terrain, the battle developed into swirling armored action on the open slopes of Hills 112 and 113. The British then turned to defend their gains in the face of concentric attacks by two full SS-Panzer Korps. With previously unseen evidence and expert analysis, Daglish sheds new light on this important Normandy battle. The unfolding action is illustrated using aerial photography of the battlefield and period Army maps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Flying Sorcerers *




  







This funny and insightful science fiction classic introduces Shoogar, the greatest wizard ever known in his village. His spells can strike terror in the hearts of even his most powerful enemies. But the enemy he faces now is like none he has ever seen before. The stranger has come from nowhere and is ignorant of even the most basic principles of magic. But the stranger has an incredibly powerful magic of his own. There is no room in Shoogar's world for an intruder whose powers match his own, let alone one whose powers might exceed his. So before the blue sun can cross the face of the red sun once more, Shoogar will show this stranger just who is boss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sucker Punch (Anita Blake, Vampire Hunter Book 27) *




  








*A brutal murder, a suspect in jail, and an execution planned—but what if the wrong person is about to be killed? *

When a fellow U.S. Marshal asks Anita Blake to fly to a tiny community in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula on an emergency consult, she knows time is running short. When she arrives, there is plenty of proof that a young wereleopard killed his uncle in the most gruesome and bloody way possible. As the mounting evidence points to him, a warrant of execution is already under way.

But something seems off about the murder, and Anita has been asked for her expert opinion on the crime scene. Despite escalating pressure from local cops and the family’s cries for justice for their dead patriarch, Anita quickly realizes that the evidence doesn’t quite add up.

Time is against Anita, as the tight-knit community is up in arms and its fear of supernaturals is growing. She races to uncover the truth and determine whether the Marshals have caught the killer or are about to execute an innocent man—all in the name of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I, Q (Star Trek: The Next Generation)*




  








The enigmatic entity known as Q remains one of the greatest mysteries in the universe, yet no one, perhaps, understands Q as well as actor John de Lancie, who has played Q. on television for more than a decade. Now de Lancie and Peter David, the bestselling author of such acclaimed novels as _Q-in-Law_ and _Q-Squared_ have joined forces to send Q on an unforgettable cosmic odyssey, told from the mischievous trickster's own unique point of view.
The Maelstrom, a metaphysical whirlpool of apocalyptic proportions, is pulling all of reality into its maw, devouring the totality of time and space while bringing together people and places from throughout the universe. The Q Continuum pronounces that the end of everything has come, but Q refuses to meekly accept the end of all he has known. Defying the judgement of the Continuum, he sets out to derail doomsday -- at whatever the cost.
Q has been everywhere and done everything, but now he's in for a cosmic thrill ride beyond even his own astonishingly unlimited imagination. Old friends and adversaries wait in unexpected places, transcendent hazards abound, and the multiverse's most unlikely savior encounters wonders and dangers enough to render Q himself speechless. Almost.
Can even Q, reluctantly assisted by Jean Luc Picard, prevent the Universe As We Know It from literally going down the drain? _I, Q_ is a wild and witty voyage through the secret soul of creation -- as only Q can tell it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In a Holidaze *




  








*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

One Christmas wish, two brothers, and a lifetime of hope are on the line for hapless Maelyn Jones in In a Holidaze, the quintessential holiday romantic novel by Christina Lauren, the New York Times bestselling author of The Unhoneymooners.*

It’s the most wonderful time of the year…but not for Maelyn Jones. She’s living with her parents, hates her going-nowhere job, and has just made a romantic error of epic proportions.

But perhaps worst of all, this is the last Christmas Mae will be at her favorite place in the world—the snowy Utah cabin where she and her family have spent every holiday since she was born, along with two other beloved families. Mentally melting down as she drives away from the cabin for the final time, Mae throws out what she thinks is a simple plea to the universe: _Please. Show me what will make me happy._

The next thing she knows, tires screech and metal collides, everything goes black. But when Mae gasps awake…she’s on an airplane bound for Utah, where she begins the same holiday all over again. With one hilarious disaster after another sending her back to the plane, Mae must figure out how to break free of the strange time loop—and finally get her true love under the mistletoe.

Jam-packed with yuletide cheer, an unforgettable cast of characters, and Christina Lauren’s trademark “downright hilarious” (Helen Hoang, author of _The Bride Test_) hijinks, this swoon-worthy romantic read will make you believe in the power of wishes and the magic of the holidays.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Thale's Folly *




  








*A New Yorker becomes ensnared by the eerie drama unfolding at a derelict New England family home in this charming mystery from the author of the Mrs. Pollifax novels.

“Delightful . . . a suspenseful romp . . . highly recommended.”—Booklist*

At the request of his father, New York City novelist Andrew Thale tackles an odd assignment—to check out an old family property in Massachusetts, neglected since Aunt Harriet Thale’s death years ago. But far from being deserted, Thale’s Folly, as Andrew discovers, is fully inhabited—by a quartet of charming squatters, former “guests” of kindhearted Harriet. There is elegant Miss L’Hommedieu, Gussie the witch, Leo the bibliophile, and beautiful Tarragon, who is unlike any girl Andrew has ever met in Manhattan.

Andrew is entranced by these unworldly creatures and their simple life. Yet all is not well in Thale’s Folly. A thief breaks into the farmhouse, an old friend of the “family” disappears, and Andrew and Tarragon are drawn into mysteries they cannot fathom. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Merrily Murdered (A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








There’s no dashing through the snow for Abby Maguire who is experiencing her first Christmas in the small town she now calls home and having a hard time dealing with the sweltering heatwave, made worse by the fact there’s no ice at the local café - her home away from home.

When she accompanies the local antique store owner, Bradford Mills, to collect the lights for the town’s annual Carols by Candlelight, she meets Harold Moorhead, a retired electrician. The only way she can convince him to fix the local café owner’s refrigerator is by listening to one of Harold’s long-winded stories. It’s a small price to pay. They now have ice but they also have a murder victim.

With no murder weapon, no witnesses to the crime and no obvious motive, Abby and the local detective, Joshua Ryan, deal with one dead-end after another. It’s up to Abby to find clues where none appear to exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Tinseltown: Murder, Morphine, and Madness at the Dawn of Hollywood*




  








*New York Times Bestseller • Edgar Award winner for Best Fact Crime

The Day of the Locust meets The Devil in the White City and Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil in this juicy, untold Hollywood story: an addictive true tale of ambition, scandal, intrigue, murder, and the creation of the modern film industry.*

By 1920, the movies had suddenly become America’s new favorite pastime, and one of the nation’s largest industries. Never before had a medium possessed such power to influence. Yet Hollywood’s glittering ascendency was threatened by a string of headline-grabbing tragedies—including the murder of William Desmond Taylor, the popular president of the Motion Picture Directors Association, a legendary crime that has remained unsolved until now.

In a fiendishly involving narrative, bestselling Hollywood chronicler William J. Mann draws on a rich host of sources, including recently released FBI files, to unpack the story of the enigmatic Taylor and the diverse cast that surrounded him—including three beautiful, ambitious actresses; a grasping stage mother; a devoted valet; and a gang of two-bit thugs, any of whom might have fired the fatal bullet. And overseeing this entire landscape of intrigue was Adolph Zukor, the brilliant and ruthless founder of Paramount, locked in a struggle for control of the industry and desperate to conceal the truth about the crime. Along the way, Mann brings to life Los Angeles in the Roaring Twenties: a sparkling yet schizophrenic town filled with party girls, drug dealers, religious zealots, newly-minted legends and starlets already past their prime—a dangerous place where the powerful could still run afoul of the desperate.

A true story recreated with the suspense of a novel, _Tinseltown_ is the work of a storyteller at the peak of his powers—and the solution to a crime that has stumped detectives and historians for nearly a century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Textual Relations: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery #2*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*




  








*Gotcha Detective Agency is on the case again...*
Private detective, Mimi Capurro, owner of Gotcha Detective Agency, hasn't seen her old college flame since they teamed up to find a killer several months earlier. Now, after breaking and entering into an alleged predator’s home, Mimi and Charles find the murder victim on the floor in his bedroom. When homicide detective Nick Christianson and his new partner, Piper Mason, arrive on the scene, this is not the way Mimi expected to see Nick again.

Even though it’s his job, Nick is loath to find the killer. I mean, who wants a man who uses social media to prey on young girls to get justice, right? That is until a teenage girl with ties to the victim disappears. Now Mimi, Nick and Charles race against the clock to find the killer and hopefully find the girl in the process.

If you like your murder mysteries with a bit of romance, a dash of snark, and a few dead bodies, USA Today bestselling Gotcha Detective Agency Mysteries are the crime novels for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Sales Rep: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 3*




  








Mimi and Charles take some time off from the detective agency to help Charles' friend, Anthony DeLuca, sell his exclusive line of voodoo dolls at a trade show in San Francisco. Mimi is less than thrilled to find out Charles has invited homicide detective, Nick Christianson, to come along. 
But as luck may have it, Mimi finds the the dead body of a nasty sales rep. When Anthony is implicated in the suspicious death, Mimi is back on the investigative job, and Nick goes off with his old partner at the San Francisco Police Department, to find a killer. 
With so many viable suspects, who wanted this sales rep dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*What A Meth: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 4 *




  








When Mimi accepts $500 from a sketchy client and takes on the case to follow an alleged cheating husband, she almost immediately regrets it.

Charles warned her. Why didn’t she listen to him? While spying on the husband, the client's house explodes, and so does Mimi's sense of reality. Who is dead, who is hiding, and who may come back to life?

This case takes the Gotcha detectives into the underbelly of drug cartels, and Mimi's world is turned upside down.

Can Mimi and Nick survive this?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Bad Vice: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery #5 *





  






Now that Mimi Capurro and Charles Parks are co-owners of Gotcha Detective Agency, and Mimi is single again, all should be going well, especially since they just landed a cushy new contract with the local police department. 

The prostitution decoy sting operation is in full swing and has the stamp of approval from the chief of police. Mimi can’t help but be impressed with how her employees look, in fishnet stocking and pushup bras. And everything is going great until one of the decoys disappears from the sting operation.

Now the Gotcha detectives must find the woman, and find out who would want her to disappear, possibly for good, before the police department vice squad realizes she’s gone, and they lose the decoy operation.

This case will try the nerves of the Gotcha detectives, and bring Nick back into Mimi’s life. Is it possible for them to work together, and just be friends?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Electile Dysfunction: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 6*




  








Things are looking up for Mimi and Nick, that is until a handsome cowboy walks into Mimi's office and hires her to clear him of fraud charges. 

When politics and horse-trading collide it spells murder, and once again, Mimi and Nick are butting heads as Mimi is now trying to clear her client as a murder suspect. 

Follow the Gotcha gang on this rodeo trail, to see who gets voted out, who gets bucked off, and who ends up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Who Gives A Split: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 7 (A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery) *




  








What could possibly go wrong with Charles Parks attending a vintage wine auction preview with Max? 

This is the Gotcha Detective Agency after all, and what goes wrong makes Mimi and Charles' head spin. And not from too much wine. 

Mimi, Charles, and Nick fall into a twisted tale of wine fraud and murder in this latest installment of the Gotcha Detective Agency mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mary Had A Little Scam: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 8 (A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery)*




  








Charles has been gone for months, and Mimi's not feeling like being a private detective anymore. She's had it with the liars and the cheats. Speaking of liars and cheats, when she takes on a missing person case for a new client, she's thrown into a web of lies and deceit that ends in murder.
Come along as once again, MImi Capurro butts heads with her homicide detective boyfriend, Nick Christianson, when their cases cross paths. What surprises do her client and employees have in store?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Trespassers Will Be Prostituted: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 9 (A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery) *




  








Mimi Capurro has had it with tailing cheats and liars. She's ready for a vacation. But nothing ever goes as planned for Mimi or Nick.


Then a young Hispanic girl stumbles into the agency. She tells Charles a dark tale of being abducted in front of her home, then being drugged and prostituted. The girl escaped her captors, but she left behind the thirteen-year-old girl who'd been abducted with her. Now the Gotcha crew is dead set on rescuing the teen and shutting down the sex traffickers.

Even with Charles at the helm, they may have their work cut out for them. Going up against the Russian mob puts everyone's lives at risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Knife Before Christmas: A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery*




  








Charles and Mimi are at it again. On the trail of another killer. Only this time the alleged killer is in jail, and swears he's innocent.

A known Mexican gang leader has been arrested for the murder of his fiancee, but swears he didn't do it. He's hired Mimi and Charles to find the real killer.

The Gotcha agents are on the case, and with Christmas looming, they'd like to prove their client's innocence, or solidify his guilt. Either way, they want the right person behind bars.

Lots of changes are coming to the agency, but you'll have to read this novel to find out what happens next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Lie in Every Truth: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 11 (A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery)*




  








It’s spring, and yet private detective, Mimi Capurro, still hasn’t faced the proposal she received from homicide detective, Nick Christianson, at Christmas. She knows she should be making plans, but business is good, and she’s short an investigator. She’ll think about it later.

Just as things are getting on track, Mimi’s mom brings a case to Gotcha Detective Agency. Lydia’s good friend was found dead in her car almost two weeks earlier, and the police ruled it a suicide. Both Lydia and the victim’s husband think the police are wrong.

While Mimi and Lydia investigate, Charles has an investigation of his own. One he’s not sharing with the Gotcha crew.
Do Mimi and Nick have a future together, or will Charles’s investigation change their lives forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Love is a Many Splintered Thing: A Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery*




  








Nick and Mimi are happily married and settled into their new home. It all seems perfect, but is it? Somehow, just when you think life is perfect, something or someone comes along to upset the calm waters.
Charles Parks to the rescue! Or is he just meddling?
Running from your troubles is never a good idea, and yet when Charles presents Mimi with tickets for a cruise to the Virgin Islands she jumps at the chance to leave it all behind, even if it's only for a week.
In true Charles and Mimi fashion, the cruise won't be boring as they get embroiled in chaos when a cruise member goes missing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In Cahoots with the Prickly Pear Posse (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Book 5) *




  








The Morgan sisters are BACK …

“This dusty corner of Arizona is about to have a replay of the O.K. Corral!”
* * *
When “Crazy” Kate Morgan learns that her sisters are the next targets on a killer’s to-do list, she’s hell-bent on chasing down trouble before it rides into Jackrabbit Junction.

The problem: The darn law dogs keep nipping at her heels, tossing her in the hoosegow, and sidetracking her hunt.

The solution: A posse—the pricklier the better.

If Kate can dodge this peck of pickles long enough to catch the killer, she can prove she’s not so “crazy” after all.

Special Guest Stars: Hanging out in Jackrabbit Junction in this book are Natalie Beals (the Morgan sisters’ cousin), Detective Cooper, and Ol’ Man Harvey from the USA Today bestselling Deadwood Mystery series. You don’t want to miss the heated hijinks happening down in the Arizona desert!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder at the Opera: A Capital Crimes Novel *




  








Margaret Truman, who knows where all the bodies are buried inside the Beltway, has written her most thrilling novel of suspense yet. Murder at the Opera features the popular crime-fighting couple Mac Smith and his wife, Annabel Reed-Smith, as they navigate the glitz, glamour, and grime that is Washington, D.C.

It ain’t over till the fat lady sings . . . but the show hasn’t even started yet when a diva is found dead. The soprano in question, a petite young Asian Canadian named Charise Lee, was scarcely a star at the Washington National Opera. But when the aspiring singer is stabbed in the heart backstage during rehearsals, she suddenly takes center stage.

Georgetown law professor Mac Smith thought he’d just be carrying a rapier in Tosca as a favor for his beloved Annabel, but now they’re both being pressured by the panicked theater board to unmask a killer. Providing accompaniment will be former homicide detective, current P.I., and eternal opera fan Raymond Pawkins.

Soon the Smiths find themselves dangerously improvising among an expanding cast of suspects with all sorts of scores to settle. What they uncover is an increasingly complex case reaching far beyond Washington to a dark world of informers and terror alerts in Iraq, and climaxing on a fateful night at the opera attended by none other than the President himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Sugar *




  








*From the co-author of the New York Times–bestselling novelization of The Shape of Water comes the blood-curdling story of a Halloween night where trick-or-treat becomes life-or-death*

In a ruined house at the end of Yellow Street, an angry outcast hatches a scheme to take revenge for all the wrongs he has suffered. With the help of three alienated kids, he plans to hide razor blades, poison, and broken glass in Halloween candy, maiming or killing dozens of innocent children. But as the clock ticks closer to sundown, will one of his helpers—an innocent himself, in his own streetwise way—carry out or defeat the plan?

Told from the child’s point of view, in a voice as unforgettable as _A Clockwork Orange_, Kraus’ novel is at once frightening and emotional, thought-provoking and laugh-out-loud funny. It’ll make you rethink your concepts of family, loyalty, and justice—and will leave you double-checking the wrappers on your Halloween candy for the rest of your days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Disappearance of Trudy Solomon*




  








_Knives Out_ meets _Dirty Dancing_… Set in the Catskill Mountains, _The Disappearance of Trudy Solomon_ is a complex, cold-case whodunnit with a cast of eccentric, yet authentic characters, each one of them hiding one secret too many.

In the waning days of the Catskills hotel era, Stanley and Rachel Roth, the owners of The Cuttman Hotel, were practically dynasty—third generation proprietors of a sprawling resort with a grand reputation. The glamorous and gregarious matriarch, Rachel. The cunning and successful businessman, Stan. Four beautiful children. A perfect family deserving of respect and loyalty. Or so it seemed.

Fast forward forty years. When skeletal remains are found on the side of the road, the disappearance of Trudy Solomon, a coffee shop waitress at the Cuttman in 1978, is reinvestigated. The Roths no longer have the clout they once enjoyed. Each member of the Roth family holds a clue to the case, but getting them to confess what they know will require Detective Susan Ford to come face-to-face with a family she hoped never to see again. The case catapults Susan back to 1978—opening old wounds as she tracks down forgotten friends and unreliable witnesses. In the course of the investigation, she uncovers two murders, a blackmail scheme, and a kidnapping. And everything Susan thought she knew about her life in 1978 turns out to be wrong.

For mystery readers who crave stories with twisty plots, a bit of wit, and crackling dialog, this book will have you wondering who did what to whom until the bitter end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Walkaway *




  








*Noir master Scott Phillips's The Walkaway explores the far-reaching consequences of the deception and violence of its predecessor, The Ice Harvest.*

Summer 1989: Gunther Fahnstiel, once a tough cop who wasn’t averse to taking a little side money from a certain madam, has just escaped the dementia ward of his Wichita nursing home. He’s not exactly sure where he wants to go, but wherever it is, it has to do with the bag full of cash belonging to the man he accidentally backed over with his RV in 1979. During his search, Gunther begins to relive the violent fallout of that madam’s sex lottery forty years ago. As Gunther’s memories unravel,
his past and present will collide in a devastating reckoning. This dark comedy, at once prequel and sequel to Phillips’s award-winning debut _The Ice Harvest_, proves that no walkaway can escape unscathed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ice Cold Heart: A Monkeewrench Novel *




  








*Minneapolis detectives Leo Magozzi and Gino Rolseth join Grace MacBride and Monkeewrench to uncover a dark and ugly conspiracy that reaches deep into the safety of homes in this latest electrifying thriller from New York Times bestselling author P. J. Tracy.*

It's a bitter winter in Minnesota--too cold to kill. There hasn't been a murder for a month, but the lull quickly comes to an end for Detectives Leo Magozzi and Gino Rolseth, when they're called to the gruesome homicide of Kelly Ramage. Found in a friend's vacant house, this was no random attack, and clues reveal that she was living a very dangerous secret life.

Magozzi and Gino trace her steps back to an art gallery where she was last seen alive. The gallery seems like a dead end, but the art is disturbing and exploitative. It may very well be inspiring a sadistic killer, because in this instance, art doesn't imitate life, it imitates death.

Tipped off about a year-old murder that is a mirror-image of Kelly's crime scene, Gino and Magozzi enlist the aid of Grace MacBride and her eccentric, tech genius partners in Monkeewrench Software to help them decipher the digital trail that might connect the cases.

As coincidences emerge, Magozzi, Gino, and the team have to work around the clock at breakneck pace to unravel a series of clues that form the framework of a larger, more sweeping, and insidious conspiracy than any of them could have imagined. Is Kelly the last person to die or just the most recent? And is there any way to stop it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To Kill A Saint: A Suspense thriller*




  








A corpse on an altar. A witness who isn't talking. An ancient vow of secrecy.

It's 2 A.M. when County Prosecutor Peter Saul arrives at the scene of a grisly murder at St. Andrew's Church in an affluent suburb of Cleveland, Ohio. Reverend Howard Jamison is covered with the victim's blood, and there's a Satanic Bible on his desk.

Attorney Hunter St. James has spent a lifetime fighting his father’s disgraceful legacy. With his career in shambles and his socialite girlfriend pregnant, St. James is assigned a pro-bono case he knows he can’t win. His atheist beliefs have not prepared him for a delusional Bible-thumping client and a subsequent crusade for truth that hurls him headlong into the dark supernatural world of the occult.

Psychologist Faith McGuire, recently divorced with a special-needs son, longs for a second chance at romance. A confluence of deadly events thrust her into the epicenter of this whirlwind thriller, threatening everything she loves.

The physical and spiritual worlds collide in this high-suspense thriller that pierces the veil of secret societies and conspiracy theories and will leave you struggling to put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Watch Her Fall: A deadly rivalry with a killer twist! *




  








*WATCH HER RISE*

After years of blood, sweat and tears, Ava Kirilova finally has the ballet world at her feet. But away from the spotlight, whispers backstage make her lonely and paranoid.

*WATCH HER FALL*

Because someone is watching her from the wings. Someone who wants what she has. Wants it so badly two people will pay with their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Alibi: A Novel *




  








*From the bestselling author of Los Alamos and The Good German comes a riveting tale of love, revenge and murder set in postwar Venice.

Winner of the Hammett Prize*

It is 1946, and Adam Miller has come to Venice to visit his widowed mother and try to forget the horrors he has witnessed as a U.S. Army war crimes investigator in Germany. But when he falls in love with Claudia, a Jewish woman scarred by her devastating experiences during World War II, he is forced to confront another Venice, a city still at war with itself, haunted by atrocities it would rather forget. Everyone, including his mother's suave new Venetian suitor, has been compromised by the occupation, and Adam finds himself at the center of a web of deception, intrigue, and unexpected moral dilemmas.

When is murder acceptable? What are the limits of guilt? How much is someone willing to pay for a perfect alibi?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Spy in the Struggle: A Riveting Must-Read Novel of Suspense *




  








*An Amazon Best of the Month Selection 
The Washington Post Featured Thriller That Will Have You On The Edge Of Your Seat
Bustle’s Most Anticipated Reads for December
Book Riot Featured Hispanic Heritage Month Book
CrimeReads Most Anticipated Crime Books of Fall 2020
Novel Suspects Featured December New Release*


*Winner of the International Latino Book Award, Aya de Leon, returns with a thrilling and timely story of feminism, climate, and corporate justice—as one successful lawyer must decide whether to put everything on the line to right the deep inequities faced in one under-served Bay Area, California community.
*
Since childhood, Yolanda Vance has forged her desire to escape poverty into a laser-like focus that took her through prep school and Harvard Law. So when her prestigious New York law firm is raided by the FBI, Yolanda turns in her corrupt bosses to save her career—and goes to work for the Bureau. Soon she's sent undercover at Red, Black, and Green—an African-American “extremist” activist group back in her California college town. They claim a biotech corporation fueled by Pentagon funding is exploiting the neighborhood. But Yolanda is determined to put this assignment in her win column, head back to corporate law, and regain her comfortable life...

Until an unexpected romance opens her heart—and a suspicious death opens her eyes. Menacing dark money forces will do anything to bury Yolanda and the movement. Fueled by memories of who she once was—and what once really mattered most—how can she tell those who’ve come to trust her that she’s been spying? As the stakes escalate, and one misstep could cost her life, Yolanda will have to choose between betraying the cause of her people or invoking the wrath of the country’s most powerful law enforcement agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Ripple (Breakthrough Book 4) *




  








It began in Ethiopia, hundreds of thousands of years ago. When a handful of genetic mutations caused evolution to split from the primates. And mankind was born.

Now, eons later, evidence of more splits from the apes are being unearthed. And with them, a disturbing realization. Ours was only one of many.

And yet we survived. But it was not by luck or chance. We survived because humans had something the others did not. A unique ingredient that has only now been rediscovered.

First in the mountains of South America, where it was promptly destroyed by the Chinese. And now a second source in Africa. The epicenter of mankind's very inception.

A place that John Clay and Alison Shaw must find quickly. Because the Russians already know what we are searching for. And the Chinese want back what is rightfully theirs.

The mother of all secrets awaits the world, in Africa. One that will not only explain who we are, but will decipher the very code within our own DNA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Life in Parts *




  








*“Nothing short of riveting...an engrossing first-person account by one of our finest actors” (Huffington Post)—both a coming-of-age story and a meditation on creativity, devotion, and craft—Bryan Cranston, beloved and acclaimed star of one of history’s most successful TV shows, Breaking Bad.*

Bryan Cranston began his acting career at the age of seven, when his father, a struggling actor and sometime director, cast him in a commercial for United Way. By fifth grade he was starring in the school play, spending hours at the local movie theater, and re-enacting favorite scenes with his brother in their living room. Cranston seemed destined to be an actor. But then his father left. And his family fell apart. Troubled by his father’s missteps, Cranston abandoned his acting aspirations and resolved to pursue a steadier career in law enforcement. Then, on a two-year cross-country motorcycle journey, Cranston re-discovered his talent for acting and found his mission and his calling.

In this “must-read memoir” (_The_ _Philadelphia Inquirer_), Cranston traces the many roles he inhabited throughout his remarkable life, both on and off screen. For the first time he shares the story of his early years as an actor on the soap opera _Loving,_ his recurring spots on _Seinfeld_, and his time as bumbling father Hal on _Malcolm in the Middle, _to his tour-de-force, Tony-winning performance as Lyndon Baines Johnson in Broadway’s _All the Way_, to his most iconic role of all:_ Breaking Bad_’s Walter White.

“An illuminating window into the actor’s psyche” (_People_), Cranston has much to say about creativity, devotion, and craft, as well as innate talent and its challenges and benefits and proper maintenance. “By turns gritty, funny, and sad” (_Entertainment Weekly_), ultimately _A Life in Parts _is a story about the joy, the necessity, and the transformative power of simple hard work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tao of Bill Murray: Real-Life Stories of Joy, Enlightenment, and Party Crashing *




  








*Perfect for the Bill Murray fan in all of us, this epic collection of “Bill Murray stories”—many reported for the first time here—distills a set of guiding principles out of his extraordinary ability to infuse the everyday with surprise, absurdity, and wonder.*
_
No one will ever believe you.

New York Times_ bestselling author Gavin Edwards, like the rest of us, has always been fascinated with Bill Murray—in particular the beloved actor’s adventures off-screen, which rival his filmography for sheer entertainment value. Edwards traveled to the places where Murray has lived, worked, and partied, in search of the most outrageous and hilarious Bill Murray stories from the past four decades, many of which have never before been reported. Bill once paid a child five dollars to ride his bike into a swimming pool. The star convinced Harvard’s JV women’s basketball team to play with him in a private game of hoops. Many of these surreal encounters ended with Bill whispering, “No one will ever believe you” into a stranger’s ear. But _The Tao of Bill Murray_ is more than just a collection of wacky anecdotes. A sideways mix of comedy and philosophy, full of photo bombs, late-night party crashes, and movie-set antics, this is the perfect book for anyone who calls themselves a Bill Murray fan—which is to say, everyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Law Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained *




  








*Why do we need laws? What rights are protected by law? When was forensic evidence first used in court?*

This book explores big questions like these, explaining the laws and legal precedents, and religious, political, and moral codes that have shaped the world we live in. Written in plain English, _The Law Book_ cuts through the legal jargon and is packed with pithy explanations of the most important milestones in legal history, with step-by-step diagrams and witty illustrations that untangle knotty concepts.

From the earliest laws, such as the Code of Hammurabi, through groundbreaking legislation including Magna Carta and the Abolition of the Slave Trade Act, _The Law Book_ offers an engaging overview of legal history across the world all the way into the 21st century with copyright in the digital age, same-sex marriage, and the "right to be forgotten". Covering the fight for universal suffrage and workers' rights, and the establishment of international legal bodies like INTERPOL and the European Court of Justice, _The Law Book_ explains the stories behind each milestone development.

Continuing the Big Ideas series' trademark combination of authoritative, informative text, and bold graphics, _The Law Book_ uses an innovative visual approach to make the subject accessible to everyone, whether you're a law student, a legal professional, or an armchair expert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ken Jennings's Trivia Almanac: 8,888 Questions in 365 Days *




  








Ken Jennings’s Trivia Almanac is the ingeniously organized book where, for a change, the all-time Jeopardy! champ gets to ask the questions–and where every day of the year will give you the chance to test your trivia mettle.

For example–February 21: In 1912, on this day, Teddy Roosevelt coined the political phrase “hat in the ring,” so Ken Jennings fires off a series of “ring” questions. What two NFL quarterbacks have four Super Bowl rings each?* What rings are divided by the Cassini Division?** Also on this date, in 1981, the “goth” music scene was born in London, so here’s a quiz on black-clad icons like Darth Vader, Johnny Cash, and Zorro. Do you know the secret identities of Ivanhoe’s Black Knight*** or Men in Black’s Agent M****?

In this ultimate book for trivia buffs and other assorted know-it-alls, the 365 entries feature “This Day in History” factoids, trivia quizzes, and questions categorized by Jennings as “Easy,” “Hard,” and “Yeah, Good Luck.” Topics cover every subject under the sun, from paleontology to mixology, sports feats to Bach suites, medieval popes to daytime soaps. This addictive gathering of facts, oddities, devilishly clever quizzes, and other flights of fancy will make each day a fun and intriguing new challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Pioneers: The Heroic Story of the Settlers Who Brought the American Ideal West *




  








*The #1 New York Times bestseller by Pulitzer Prize–winning historian David McCullough rediscovers an important chapter in the American story that’s “as resonant today as ever” (The Wall Street Journal)—the settling of the Northwest Territory by courageous pioneers who overcame incredible hardships to build a community based on ideals that would define our country.*

As part of the Treaty of Paris, in which Great Britain recognized the new United States of America, Britain ceded the land that comprised the immense Northwest Territory, a wilderness empire northwest of the Ohio River containing the future states of Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, and Wisconsin. A Massachusetts minister named Manasseh Cutler was instrumental in opening this vast territory to veterans of the Revolutionary War and their families for settlement. Included in the Northwest Ordinance were three remarkable conditions: freedom of religion, free universal education, and most importantly, the prohibition of slavery. In 1788 the first band of pioneers set out from New England for the Northwest Territory under the leadership of Revolutionary War veteran General Rufus Putnam. They settled in what is now Marietta on the banks of the Ohio River.

McCullough tells the story through five major characters: Cutler and Putnam; Cutler’s son Ephraim; and two other men, one a carpenter turned architect, and the other a physician who became a prominent pioneer in American science. “With clarity and incisiveness, [McCullough] details the experience of a brave and broad-minded band of people who crossed raging rivers, chopped down forests, plowed miles of land, suffered incalculable hardships, and braved a lonely frontier to forge a new American ideal” (_The Providence Journal_).

Drawn in great part from a rare and all-but-unknown collection of diaries and letters by the key figures, _The Pioneers_ is a uniquely American story of people whose ambition and courage led them to remarkable accomplishments. “A tale of uplift” (_The New York Times Book Review_), this is a quintessentially American story, written with David McCullough’s signature narrative energy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Blood and Thunder *




  








*A magnificent history of the American conquest of the West; "a story full of authority and color, truth and prophecy" (The New York Times Book Review).*

In the summer of 1846, the Army of the West marched through Santa Fe, en route to invade and occupy the Western territories claimed by Mexico. Fueled by the new ideology of “Manifest Destiny,” this land grab would lead to a decades-long battle between the United States and the Navajos, the fiercely resistant rulers of a huge swath of mountainous desert wilderness.

At the center of this sweeping tale is Kit Carson, the trapper, scout, and soldier whose adventures made him a legend. Sides shows us how this illiterate mountain man understood and respected the Western tribes better than any other American, yet willingly followed orders that would ultimately devastate the Navajo nation. Rich in detail and spanning more than three decades, this is an essential addition to our understanding of how the West was really won.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crisis of the House Divided: An Interpretation of the Issues in the Lincoln-Douglas Debates, 50th Anniversary Edition *




  








*This definitive analysis of the Lincoln-Douglas debates is “one of the most influential works of American history and political philosophy ever published (National Review).*

In _Crisis of the House Divided_, noted conservative scholar and historian Harry V. Jaffa illuminates the political principles that guided Abraham Lincoln from his reentry into politics in 1854 through his Senate campaign against Stephen Douglas in 1858. Through critical analysis of the Lincoln-Douglas debates, Jaffa demonstrates that Lincoln’s political career was grounded in his commitment to constitutionalism, the rule of law, and abolition.

A landmark work of American history, it “has shaped the thought of a generation of Abraham Lincoln and Civil War scholars." To mark the fiftieth anniversary of the original publication, Jaffa has provided a new introduction (_Civil War History_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into the Silence: The Great War, Mallory, and the Conquest of Everest*




  








The definitive story of the British adventurers who survived the trenches of World War I and went on to risk their lives climbing Mount Everest.

On June 6, 1924, two men set out from a camp perched at 23,000 feet on an ice ledge just below the lip of Everest’s North Col. George Mallory, thirty-seven, was Britain’s finest climber. Sandy Irvine was a twenty-two-year-old Oxford scholar with little previous mountaineering experience. Neither of them returned.

Drawing on more than a decade of prodigious research, bestselling author and explorer Wade Davis vividly re-creates the heroic efforts of Mallory and his fellow climbers, setting their significant achievements in sweeping historical context: from Britain’s nineteen-century imperial ambitions to the war that shaped Mallory’s generation. Theirs was a country broken, and the Everest expeditions emerged as a powerful symbol of national redemption and hope. In Davis’s rich exploration, he creates a timeless portrait of these remarkable men and their extraordinary times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Masters of the Air: America's Bomber Boys Who Fought the Air War Against Nazi Germany*




  








*Soon to be a major television event from Apple TV, Masters of the Air is the riveting history of the American Eighth Air Force in World War II, the story of the young men who flew the bombers that helped bring Nazi Germany to its knees, brilliantly told by historian and World War II expert Donald Miller. The Masters of the Air miniseries will be the companion to Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg’s Band of Brothers and The Pacific.*

_Masters of the Air_ is the deeply personal story of the American bomber boys in World War II who brought the war to Hitler’s doorstep. With the narrative power of fiction, Donald Miller takes you on a harrowing ride through the fire-filled skies over Berlin, Hanover, and Dresden and describes the terrible cost of bombing for the German people.

Fighting at 25,000 feet in thin, freezing air that no warriors had ever encountered before, bomber crews battled new kinds of assaults on body and mind. Air combat was deadly but intermittent: periods of inactivity and anxiety were followed by short bursts of fire and fear. Unlike infantrymen, bomber boys slept on clean sheets, drank beer in local pubs, and danced to the swing music of Glenn Miller’s Air Force band, which toured US air bases in England. But they had a much greater chance of dying than ground soldiers.

The bomber crews were an elite group of warriors who were a microcosm of America—white America, anyway. The actor Jimmy Stewart was a bomber boy, and so was the “King of Hollywood,” Clark Gable. And the air war was filmed by Oscar-winning director William Wyler and covered by reporters like Andy Rooney and Walter Cronkite, all of whom flew combat missions with the men. The Anglo-American bombing campaign against Nazi Germany was the longest military campaign of World War II, a war within a war. Until Allied soldiers crossed into Germany in the final months of the war, it was the only battle fought inside the German homeland.

_Masters of the Air_ is a story of life in wartime England and in the German prison camps, where tens of thousands of airmen spent part of the war. It ends with a vivid description of the grisly hunger marches captured airmen were forced to make near the end of the war through the country their bombs destroyed.

Drawn from recent interviews, oral histories, and American, British, German, and other archives, Masters of the Air is an authoritative, deeply moving account of the world’s first and only bomber war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Forever War *




  








*NATIONAL BESTSELLER •* *The definitive account of America's conflict with Islamic fundamentalism and a searing exploration of its human costs—an instant classic of war reporting from the Pulitzer Prize winning journalist.
*
Through the eyes of Dexter Filkins, a foreign correspondent for the _New York Times_, we witness the rise of the Taliban in the 1990s, the aftermath of the attack on New York on September 11th, and the American wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. Filkins is the only American journalist to have reported on all these events, and his experiences are conveyed in a riveting narrative filled with unforgettable characters and astonishing scenes.

Brilliant and fearless, _The Forever War_ is not just about America's wars after 9/11, but about the nature of war itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Imperial Life in the Emerald City*




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *National Book Award Finalist • This "eyewitness history of the first order ... should be read by anyone who wants to understand how things went so badly wrong in Iraq” (The New York Times Book Review).*

The Green Zone, Baghdad, Iraq, 2003: in this walled-off compound of swimming pools and luxurious amenities, Paul Bremer and his Coalition Provisional Authority set out to fashion a new, democratic Iraq. Staffed by idealistic aides chosen primarily for their views on issues such as abortion and capital punishment, the CPA spent the crucial first year of occupation pursuing goals that had little to do with the immediate needs of a postwar nation: flat taxes instead of electricity and deregulated health care instead of emergency medical supplies.

In this acclaimed firsthand account, the former Baghdad bureau chief of _The Washington Post_ gives us an intimate portrait of life inside this Oz-like bubble, which continued unaffected by the growing mayhem outside. This is a quietly devastating tale of imperial folly, and the definitive history of those early days when things went irrevocably wrong in Iraq.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cannibalism: A Perfectly Natural History *




  








Eating one's own kind is completely natural behavior in thousands of species, including humans. Throughout history we have engaged in cannibalism for reasons of famine, burial rites, and medicinal remedies; it's been used as a way to terrorize and even a way to show filial piety. With unexpected wit and a wealth of knowledge, American Museum of Natural History zoologist Bill Schutt takes us on a tour of the field, dissecting exciting new research and investigating questions such as why so many fish eat their offspring and some amphibians consume their mother's skin; why sexual cannibalism is an evolutionary advantage for certain spiders; why, until the end of the eighteenth century, British royalty ate human body parts; how cannibalism may be linked to the extinction of Neanderthals; why microbes on sacramental bread may have led to execution of Jews by Catholics in the Middle Ages.

Today, the subject of humans consuming one another has been relegated to the realm of horror movies, fiction, and the occasional psychopath, but be forewarned: As climate change progresses and humans see more famine, disease, and overcrowding, biological and cultural constraints may well disappear. These are the very factors that lead to outbreaks of cannibalism. As he examines these close encounters of the cannibal kind, Bill Schutt makes the ick-factor fascinating.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Easy Company Soldier: The Legendary Battles of a Sergeant from World War II's "Band of Brothers" *




  








*Elite paratrooper Sgt. Don Malarkey takes us not only into the World War II battles fought from Normandy to Germany, but into the heart and mind of a soldier who lost his best friend during the nightmarish engagement at Bastogne.*

Drafted in 1942, Malarkey arrived at Camp Toccoa in Georgia and was one of the one in six soldiers who earned their Eagle wings. He went to England in 1943 to provide cover on the ground for the largest amphibious military attack in history: Operation Overlord. In the darkness of D-day morning, Malarkey parachuted into France and within days was awarded a Bronze Star for his heroism in battle. He fought for twenty-three days in Normandy, nearly eighty in Holland, thirty-nine in Bastogne, and nearly thirty more in and near Haugenau, France, and the Ruhr pocket in Germany.

_Easy Company Soldier _is his dramatic tale of those bloody days fighting his way from the shores of France to the heartland of Germany, and the epic story of how an adventurous kid from Oregon became a leader of men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Resisters: A novel *




  








*The provocative, moving, and paradoxically buoyant story of one family struggling to maintain their humanity in circumstances that threaten their every value. *

The time: not so long from now. The place: AutoAmerica, a country surveilled by one “Aunt Nettie,” a Big Brother that is part artificial intelligence, part internet, and oddly human—even funny. The people: divided. The “angelfair” Netted have jobs and, what with the country half under water, literally occupy the high ground. The Surplus live on swampland if they’re lucky, on water if they’re not.

The story: To a Surplus couple—he once a professor, she still a lawyer—is born a girl, Gwen, with a golden arm. Her teens find her happily playing in an underground baseball league, but when AutoAmerica faces ChinRussia in the Olympics, Gwen finds herself in dangerous territory, playing ball with the Netted even as her mother battles this apartheid-like society in court.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard #1: Harbinger (Star Trek: Vanguard) *




  






*From the USA TODAY bestselling author of Star Trek ®: A Time to Heal, the start of a new epic in the era of the original series.*

Returning from its historic first voyage to the edge of the galaxy, the damaged U.S.S. Enterprise™ journeys through the Taurus Reach, a vast and little-known region of space in which a new starbase has been unexpectedly established. Puzzled by the Federation's interest in an area so far from its borders and so near the xenophobic Tholian Assembly, Captain James T. Kirk orders the Enterprise to put in for repairs at the new space station: Starbase 47, also known as Vanguard.

As Kirk ponders the mystery of the enormous base, he begins to suspect that there is much more to Vanguard than meets the eye. It's a suspicion shared by the Tholians, the Orions, and the Klingon Empire, each of whom believes that there are less than benign motives behind the Federation's sudden and unexplained desire to explore and colonize the Taurus Reach.

But when a calamity deep within the Reach threatens to compromise Starfleet's continued presence in the region, Kirk, Spock, and several key specialists from the Enterprise must assist Vanguard's crew in investigating the cause of the disaster and containing the damage. In the process, they learn the true purpose behind the creation of Vanguard, and what the outcome of its mission may mean for life throughout that part of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard #2: Summon the Thunder (Star Trek: Vanguard) *




  








*The second novel from the acclaimed Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

The Taurus Reach: a remote interstellar expanse that holds a very old and potentially cataclysmic secret, the truth of which is feared by the Tholians, coveted by the Klingons, and dubiously guarded by the Federation. At the center of this intrigue is Vanguard, a Federation starbase populated by an eclectic mix of Starfleet officers and civilians, whose lives are forever altered as they explore the layers of mystery surrounding the Reach and steadily peel them away...one after another.

In the aftermath of _Harbinger,_ Commodore Diego Reyes commands Vanguard while waging an intensely personal struggle, tasked to uncover the true significance of the Taurus Reach while simultaneously concealing that mission from his fellow officers—and even his closest friends. As the _Daedalus_-class _U.S.S. Lovell_ brings some of Starfleet's keenest technical minds to help, the _U.S.S. Endeavour_ makes a find that could shed further light on the enigmatic meta-genome that has captured the Federation's interest—_if_ its crew survives the discovery...

Deep within the Taurus Reach, an ancient and powerful alien mind has awakened prematurely from aeons of hibernation, alerted to the upstart civilizations now daring to encroach upon the worlds in her care. With the stakes for all sides escalating rapidly, the alien lashes out with deadly force against the interlopers, propelling the Vanguard crew on a desperate race to understand the nature of the attacker, and to prevent the Taurus Reach from becoming a war zone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard #3: Reap the Whirlwind (Star Trek: Vanguard) *




  








*The mystery of the Taurus Reach is about to be revealed in this third novel from the acclaimed Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

Ancient secrets lie on the fourth planet of the Jinoteur system, and three great rivals are fighting to control it. The Federation and the Klingon Empire want to wield its power; the Tholian Assembly wants to bury it.

But the threat stirring on that distant world is more dangerous than they realize. The Shedai, who ruled the Taurus Reach aeons ago, have risen from their ages of deathlike slumber to gather, marshal their strength, and take their revenge.

To keep Jinoteur from falling into enemy hands, the crews of Starbase Vanguard and the _U.S.S. Sagittarius_ must risk everything: friends...loved ones...their own lives. But the sacrifices they make may prove too terrible for them to bear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard #4: Open Secrets: Vanguard #4 Open Secrets (Star Trek: Vanguard) *




  








*The Taurus Reach is in turmoil in this fourth novel in the acclaimed Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

With tensions mounting between the Federation and the Klingon Empire, Ambassador Jetanien works frantically on Starbase Vanguard to halt the escalation toward war. Commodore Diego Reyes, the station's former commander, awaits trial for treason, while the shattered mind of his intelligence officer, T'Prynn, becomes the battlefield in a fight for her very life.

But even as matters deteriorate, the discoveries made in the Taurus Reach have captured the imagination of one of the Federation's most promising scientific minds: Dr. Carol Marcus believes she is close to solving a puzzle that will transform her life's work. Meanwhile, an unexpected defection brings a new perspective to the investigation, and Vanguard's Lieutenant Ming Xiong is confronted with an artifact that could be the key to decoding the Taurus Meta-Genome.

But with Operation Vanguard teetering between its greatest breakthrough and a conflict that could engulf two quadrants, its future may depend on the man Starfleet has selected to replace Reyes as base commander: Admiral Heihachiro Nogura.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard: Precipice (Star Trek: Vanguard Book 5)*




  








*Operation Vanguard is in chaos in this novel from the acclaimed Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

On a post-apocalyptic world in the Taurus Reach, undercover Starfleet Intelligence agent Cervantes Quinn finds an ancient Shedai conduit. Unfortunately, the Klingons have found it first and sent an army to claim it.

Light-years away on Vulcan, reporter Tim Pennington answers a cryptic call for help and ends up stalking interstellar criminals with an unlikely partner: T'Prynn, the woman who sabotaged his career and is now a fugitive from justice.

Meanwhile, Diego Reyes, former commander of Starbase 47, lives as a prisoner aboard a Klingon starship. But his former enemies aren't seeking revenge. In fact, the only man who knows why Reyes is still alive is the one who arranged his kidnapping and faked his death—the enigmatic Councilor Gorkon.

All their fates, as well as the futures of three great powers, are linked by one thing: the mysterious Mirdonyae Artifact. And unless Doctor Carol Marcus and Ming Xiong can unlock its secrets in time, it might destroy them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard: Declassified (Star Trek: Vanguard Book 6) *




  








*The Taurus Reach: the source of a secret that has driven the great powers of the 23rd century to risk everything in the race to control it. Now four new adventures—previously untold tales of the past and present, with hints of what is yet to come—begin the next great phase in the Vanguard saga.*

Witness the dawn of Starbase 47, as Ambassador Jetanien faces choices that will shape the future of Operation Vanguard. Follow journalist Tim Pennington as he reaches a crossroads in his search for the truth. See how the crises on two colonies transform the lives of Diego Reyes and Rana Desai. And travel with Cervantes Quinn to a deadly confrontation that will change everything—all in one unforgettable _Star Trek _collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard: What Judgments Come (Star Trek: Vanguard Book 7) *




  








*An adventure in the Taurus Reach with Starfleet crews, undercover agents, civilian colonists, and alien power players of the Vanguard saga—based on Star Trek: The Original Series.*

Operation Vanguard has risked countless lives and sacrificed entire worlds to unlock the secrets of the Shedai, an extinct alien civilization whose technology can shape the future of the galaxy. Now, Starfleet’s efforts have roused the vengeful Shedai from their aeons of slumber.

As the Taurus Reach erupts with violence, hundreds of light-years away, Ambassador Jetanien and his counterparts from the Klingon and Romulan empires struggle to avert war by any means necessary. But Jetanien discovers their mission may have been designed to fail all along.

Meanwhile, living in exile on an Orion ship is the one man who can help Starfleet find an ancient weapon that can stop the Shedai: Vanguard’s former commanding officer, Diego Reyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard: Storming Heaven (Star Trek: Vanguard Book 8 ) *




  








*The final novel in the acclaimed Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series!*

Secret operations, sealed orders, high-risk military special operations—such dangerous missions have been at the core of the _Star Trek Vanguard_ series since its inception. Four great nations—the Federation, the Klingon Empire, the Tholian Assembly, and the Romulan Star Empire—have all taken tremendous risks in their race to learn and control the technologies of the ancient interstellar hegemons known as the Shedai. Now get ready for the mystery of the Taurus Reach to be revealed….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Vanguard: In Tempest's Wake (Star Trek: Vanguard Book 9) *




  








*An all-new ebook exclusive adventure in the Taurus Reach with the starship crews, undercover agents, civilian colonists, and alien power players of the Vanguard saga, based on Star Trek: The Original Series.*

Following the dramatic events as chronicled in _Vanguard: Storming Heaven_, the U.S.S. Enterprise and other starships that participated in the final battle in the Taurus Reach have been remanded to a remote starbase. While evacuees from the station are processed and the ships repaired, restocked, and re-staffed as needed, Captain James T. Kirk is ordered to report to Admiral Heihachiro Nogura, Starbase 47’s second and final commanding officer. Through flashbacks intercut with the ongoing conversation between Kirk and Nogura, the Enterprise’s involvement in the last days of Operation Vanguard—and the conflict between Starfleet and Tholian forces at Starbase 47—is now told from the perspective of Kirk and his crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Rogue: Untouched: A Marvel Heroine Novel (Marvel Heroines) *




  








*Rogue’s frightening new mutant powers keep her at arms-length from the world, but two strangers offer a chance to change her life forever, in this exhilarating Marvel Super Hero adventure*

Young Rogue’s life is a mess: she’s on her own, working a terrible diner job and hiding from everyone. The powers she has started to develop are terrifying: when your first kiss almost kills the guy, it’s hard to trust anyone – even yourself. Then two people arrive in town who could change her life, and she finally gets a choice: try her luck with the big-haired billionaire who claims to be scouting for gifted interns, or trust the rakish Cajun gambler with the eerie red eyes. But these two aren’t the only ones interested in a mutant just coming into her powers. Rogue will have to master her abilities and decide her own fate – before someone else does.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Jensen Family Christmas *




  








*AN AMERICAN FAMILY. A JOHNSTONE TRADITION.

The legendary members of the Jensen family gather together at the Sugarloaf Ranch for one Christmas homecoming they’ll never forget—if they live through it . . .

Smoke Jensen* looks forward to spending a quiet holiday with the family. But an unexpected arrival from south of the border has him reaching for his guns, defending his land—and risking everything he loves . . .
* 
Sally Jensen* strikes up a friendship with a lovely Mexican woman—who turns out to be married to the mysterious stranger plotting to steal her ranch . . .
* 
Ace and Chance* prepare to fight a gang of outlaws trying to kill the man who raised them—but they’re going to need the help of the father they never knew . . .
* 
Luke Jensen* rescues three young children orphaned in a shootout—and heads home for a surprise reunion with children of his own . . .
* 
Preacher* catches the eye of a beautiful and beguiling widow—but he can’t decide if she wants to marry him, kill him, or both . . .

Every Christmas season, the Jensens pray for peace on earth. But then, for the Jensen family, danger is just another holiday tradition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Book of Candlelight (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel 3)*




  








*In the new Secret, Book, and Scone Society novel from New York Times bestselling author Ellery Adams, the rain in Miracle Springs, North Carolina, has been relentless—and a flood of trouble is about to be unleashed . . .
*
Nora Pennington figures all the wet weather this spring is at least good for business. The local inns are packed with stranded travelers, and among them Nora finds new customers for her store, Miracle Books. Since a little rain never hurt anyone, Nora rides her bike over to the flea market one sodden day and buys a bowl from Danny, a Cherokee potter. But the next day, after Miracle River overflows its banks, and Danny’s body is found floating within the churning waters, Nora decides it’s time for the Secret, Book, and Scone Society to spring into action. A crucial clue may lie within the stone walls of the Inn of Mist and Roses: a diary, over a century old and spattered with candle wax, that leads Nora and her friends through a maze of intrigue—and onto the trail of a
murderer . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ink and Shadows: A Witty & Page-Turning Southern Cozy Mystery (A Secret, Book, and Scone Society Novel Book 4) *




  








*New York Times bestselling author Ellery Adams is back with the latest in her acclaimed Secret, Book, and Scone Society series. Local bookstore owner Nora Pennington is back on the case in Miracle Springs, North Carolina when an accidental death turns out to be something much more sinister…*

Nora Pennington is known for her window displays, and as Halloween approaches, she decides to showcase fictional heroines like Roald Dahl’s _Matilda_ and Madeline Miller’s _Circe_. A family-values group disapproves of the magical themes, though, and wastes no time launching a modern-day witch hunt. Suddenly, former friends and customers are targeting not only Nora and Miracle Books, but a new shopkeeper, Celeste, who’s been selling CBD oil products.

Nora and her friends in the Secret, Book, and Scone Society are doing their best to put an end to the strife—but then someone puts an end to a life. Though the death is declared an accident, the ruling can’t explain the old book page covered with strange symbols and disturbing drawings left under Nora’s doormat, a postcard from an anonymous stalker, or multiple cases of vandalism.

The only hope is that Nora can be a heroine herself and lead the Secret, Book, and Scone Society in a successful investigation—before more bodies turn up and the secrets from Celeste’s past come back to haunt them all . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death on the Agenda: Inspector Tibbett #3 (Henry Tibbett) *




  








*From the legendary mystery author of Dead Men Don’t Ski. “One of the best recent publications of the fair-play puzzle at novel length.” —The New York Times*

Amazingly enough, Henry Tibbett is at work. Crime tends to catch him when he’s on vacation, but this time around Henry’s at a coppers’ conference, an international effort intended to stop drug-smuggling. The conference is in Switzerland (for a Scotland Yard detective, Henry does manage to get around.) and the always sensible Emmy has come along for the parties and the chocolate. It’s a glittering whirl of attractive folks in their best early-1960s attire until one of Henry’s colleagues winds up dead and Henry, of all people, becomes Suspect No. 1. A minor but real pleasure here? The reappearance of some characters from _Dead Men Don’t Ski_, widening both the Tibbetts’ social circle and the circle of suspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder À La Mode: Inspector Tibbett #4 (Henry Tibbett) *




  








*The renowned British author of Death on the Agenda delivers a “stunning finish with a return-from-the-dead trap. Very lively and zestful” (Observer).*

No question, one of the real delights of this series is all the early-1960s clotheshorses who go traipsing through the pages, and this time around, they’re front and center. Moyes in fact worked as an editor at _British Vogue_, and her familiarity with the London fashion scene is put to good use in this tale of _Style_ magazine, feverishly consumed with the upcoming Paris shows, and in fact so focused on hemlines and handbags and haircuts—oh my!—that they don’t really notice that a member of the staff is looking a little under the weather. A little six feet under, in fact. Enter Inspector Tibbett, who knows very little about fashion, but quite a lot about solving crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Fatal Winter: A Max Tudor Novel*




  








"There are certain things you want in a village mystery: a pretty setting, a tasteful murder, an appealing sleuth . . . Malliet delivers all that_._" —Marilyn Stasio, _The New York Times_

Last year, Agatha Award-winning author G. M. Malliet charmed mystery lovers, cozy fans, and Agatha Christie devotees with _Wicked Autumn, _the first mystery featuring her captivating protagonist, Max Tudor, and the small English village of Nether Monkslip.

In _A_ _Fatal Winter, _Max—Anglican priest, former MI5 agent, and village heartthrob—investigates two deaths at Chedrow Castle. But his growing attraction to Awena Owen complicates his case, as does the recent arrival at Chedrow Castle of a raucous group of long-lost, greedy relatives, any one of whom has a motive for murder. With a cozy setting, intricate puzzles, and a handsome (non-celibate) priest doing the sleuthing, the books in this series are destined to become instant classics in the mystery world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Manhattan Mayhem: New Crime Stories from Mystery Writers of America *




  








*Take a crime-filled tour of Manhattan with this collection of all-new stories of mystery, murder, and suspense presented by Mary Higgins Clark—with contributions by Lee Child, Jeffrey Deaver, and more*

From the streets of Harlem to the winding paths of Central Park to the high-rise towers of Wall Street, Manhattan is brimming with motivation, opportunity, means—and unsolved mysteries. In this new collection of stories, brought together by Mystery Writers of America and edited by bestselling suspense author Mary Higgins Clark, neighborhoods in the borough come to life—or death—with their own cases to be cracked.

In *Lee Child*'s exclusive Jack Reacher story, “The Picture of the Lonely Diner,” the legendary drifter interrupts a curious stand-off in the shadow of the Flatiron Building. In *Jeffery Deaver*’s “The Baker of Bleecker Street,” an Italian immigrant becomes ensnared in WWII espionage. And in “The Five-Dollar Dress,” *Mary Higgins Clark* unearths the contents of a mysterious hope chest found in an apartment on Union Square. With additional stories from *T. Jefferson Parker*, *S. J. Rozan*, *Nancy Pickard*, *Ben H. Winters*, *Brendan DuBois*, *Persia Walker*, *Jon L. Breen*, *N. J. Ayres*, *Angela Zeman*, *Thomas H. Cook*, *Judith Kelman*, *Margaret Maron*, *Justin Scott*, and *Julie Hyzy*, _Manhattan Mayhem_ is teeming with red herrings, likely suspects, and thoroughly satisfying mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Long Range (A Joe Pickett Novel Book 20) *




  








*"Impressive precision and heart-gripping suspense....Good characters, an extra good story, and great scenes of life and death in the wilderness"--New York Times Book Review

Wyoming game warden Joe Pickett must investigate an attempted murder--a crime committed from a confoundingly long distance--in the riveting new novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author C. J. Box.*

When Joe Pickett is asked to join the rescue efforts for the victim of a startling grizzly attack, he reluctantly leaves his district behind. One survivor of the grizzly's rampage tells a bizarre story, but just as Joe begins to suspect the attack is not what it seems, he is brought home by an emergency on his own turf. Someone has targeted a prominent local judge, shooting at him from a seemingly impossible distance. While the judge was not hit, his wife is severely wounded, and it is up to Joe to find answers--and the shooter.

The search for the would-be assassin becomes personal when Joe's best friend, Nate Romanowski --just as he's adjusting to the arrival of his first child--falls under suspicion for the crime. It's a race against the clock as Joe tries to clear Nate's name and identify the real shooter, all while deciphering the grizzly encounter. Beset by threats both man-made and natural, the two men must go to great lengths to keep their loved ones safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Novel: A Novel *




  







In this riveting, ambitious novel from James A. Michener, the renowned chronicler of epic history turns his extraordinary imagination to a world he knew better than anyone: the world of books. Lukas Yoder, a novelist who has enjoyed a long, successful career, has finished what he believes to be his final work. Then a tragedy strikes in his community, and he becomes obsessed with writing about it. Meanwhile, Yoder’s editor fights to preserve her integrity—and her author—as her firm becomes the target of a corporate takeover; a local critic who teaches literature struggles with his ambitions and with his feelings about Yoder’s success; and a devoted reader holds the key to solving the mystery that haunts Yoder’s hometown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Brain Damage: A twisted psychological thriller*




  








"I couldn't put it down!" --Readers' Favorite

After years of hard work, Dr. Charly McKenna finally has it all. Prosperous career as a dermatologist? Check. Spacious apartment overlooking Central Park? Check. Handsome lawyer husband? Double check.

Then one night, a bullet rips through the right side of her skull and she loses everything.

As Charly struggles to recover from her brain injury, she begins to realize that the events of that fateful night are trapped in the damaged right side of her brain. Now she must put the jigsaw pieces together to discover the identity of the man who tried to kill her... before he finishes the job he started.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*One Click *




  








When Lauren takes a photo of a stranger on a beach and shares it online, she has no idea what will come of that single click.

Her daughters are surprised that she posted a photo without consent, but it’s only when she starts to get anonymous messages about the woman on the beach that she deletes the photo. It’s too little too late, and the messages escalate, prompting Lauren to confess to the woman. The woman has her own dark story, one that might explain the messages, but Lauren isn’t convinced. Then her ex-husband begins to harass her, telling her she shares too much online and brought this on herself.

She’s also dealing with other problems. A difficult client at work starts to show up in places he shouldn’t be. Her younger daughter is behaving out of character and Lauren can’t work out what’s wrong. And the cracks are literally beginning to show in her old South Dublin house, mirroring the cracks in her carefully curated life.

Meanwhile, the messages from the internet troll become more personal and more vindictive. Her friends feel she should stand up to her stalker, but Lauren isn’t so sure. And then she makes one small mistake that brings everything tumbling down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Poison Chase: A Chase Fulton Novel (Chase Fulton Novels Book 13)*




  








*One False Flag. . . One True Warrior*

When the enemies of freedom hide beneath a patriot’s flag, it’s up to American covert operative Chase Fulton to find a way to infiltrate the criminal organization and dismantle it from within. Living inside a lie built on the foundations of greed, disregard for human life, and murderous intent may prove to be the most challenging assignment of his career. As Chase battles his demons and questions his decisions to drive away a team member, the necessity of unit cohesion drives him to take on a solitary mission in which he’ll face enemies so driven by ideology and financial profit that they’ll make any deal, bribe any official, and flaunt their wealth in the faces of those who lack the resources to stand against them. From the Wiregrass Region of southern Alabama to the burning deserts of northern Africa and the Middle East, Chase Fulton’s determination, endurance, and fortitude are put to the test against foes unlike any he’s ever faced in a realm he can scarcely imagine possible. The unthinkable mission promises to test alliances, stretch the bonds of friendship, and leave one of America’s finest warriors questioning everything he thought he knew. From the terrifying opening to the ominous conclusion, The Poison Chase promises to leave readers on the edge of their seats like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enigma Always: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 6)*




  








*The race is on to use technology to decode the secret to a longer human life.*

Xavier Pekoni, a rich evil scientist, is working on his Fountain of Youth project. Using nanotechnology and DNA mapping, he is desperately close to extending life ten-fold. This has driven him to extreme research methods.

The R-Group is called in by government agencies to locate Pekoni, verify his unethical practices, and stop him at all costs.

Jacob, distancing himself from the R-Group due to personal demons, becomes unwittingly entangled with Zara, the villainous femme fatale leader of the Dteam, Darknet hackers.

Will he inadvertently provide the missing code sequence to capture personal data from health records all over the world?

Can the R-Group penetrate Pekoni's laboratory and shut it down? What will happen to the team if that occurs?

The feisty EZ and Quip, along with ICABOD, face off against an evil force seeking to harness additional technology to achieve Pekoni's agenda.

Award-winning authors Breakfield and Burkey take readers on an accelerated adventure with old and new characters to tell the tale of human DNA changes gone wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enigma Broker: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 8 )*




  








*Commodity prices are plunging, crushing national economies worldwide!*

Dramatic increases in oil and coal production numbers have destroyed the rhythm of supply and demand pricing. Governments and a large oil distributor, ePetro, call for help from the information experts! R-Group specialists Jacob and Petra are quietly engaged by ePetro amid terror that further drops in commodity pricing will devastate multiple economies of first world countries.

Is this horrible scenario a result of hacking by the Darknet?

An unidentified cyber terror organization is fierce and lethal when it comes to promoting its agenda. The lieutenants serving this agenda execute orders without question. These enforcers do not accept failure or grant second chances.

Has this insidious cyber-lord from the Darknet become a crisis that the R-Group cannot defeat? Evidence points to control of global commodity markets by this player. Layers of conspiracy by the cruel dark matter organization supplies suspense and intrigue to the very end.

Award-winning authors Breakfield and Burkey take readers on a dangerous trek from the affluence of London to the extreme poverty of Argentina, then to the train yards of Fort Worth, shipping ports of Houston, and places in between.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Enigma Dragon: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 9)*




  








*In our digital world that tracks everything, how can the evil players succeed in plain sight?*

Mike and Marge control the global oil broker ePETRO. They have major business operations in London and New York, but they don't have the same business agendas. Marge intends to sell the North Koreans uranium in addition to oil from the Middle East obtained illegally. Mike is diverting the profits from these sales for himself.

The shadowy Steven Christopher, who oversees the information runners charged with staying off the grid, is working multiple self-serving angles. Steven is the only one trusted by both Marge and Mike, but why? Steven has created an undetectable technique of exchanges using analog methods.

Analog communications sidestep vulnerability of discovery in a digital world.

Juan and Julie Rodreguiz send their operatives, Ernesto, Tyler, Summit, Mercedes, Brayson, and George, out across the globe to track down the Analog Information Mules. They discover the horrible threats on their journey to justice across 4 continents and 12 cities.

Julie heads to London to fill the gap undercover inside ePetro and finds herself at the epicenter of the trouble. When she disappears, Juan drops everything to find her.

Even with all their information gathering sources and machinery, the R-Group fears she is lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Become a Spy: The World War II SOE Training Manual *




  








During World War II, training in the black arts of covert operation was vital preparation for the “ungentlemanly warfare” waged by the Special Operations Executive (SOE) against Hitler’s Germany and Tojo’s Japan. In the early years of the war, the SOE set up top secret training schools to instruct prospective agents in the art of being a spy. Soon there was an international network of schools in operation in secluded locations ranging from the Scottish Highlands to Singapore and Canada.

Reproduced here is one of the most comprehensive training syllabi used at SOE’s Special Training Schools (STSs) instructing agents on how to wreak maximum havoc in occupied Europe and beyond. A staggering array of unconventional skills are covered—from burglary, close combat, and silent killing, to utilizing propaganda, surveillance, and disguise—giving an unprecedented insight into the workings of one of WWII’s most intriguing organizations.

These files, released from the British National Archive, put covert history in readers’ hands. Uncover an exciting, little-known part of WWII history and delve into the inner workings of a real spy network.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Outlier: The Unfinished Presidency of Jimmy Carter *




  








*An essential re-evaluation of the complex triumphs and tragedies of Jimmy Carter’s presidential legacy—from the expert biographer and Pulitzer Prize–winning co-author of American Prometheus*

Four decades after Ronald Reagan’s landslide win in 1980, Jimmy Carter’s one-term presidency is often labeled a failure; indeed, many Americans view Carter as the only ex-president to have used the White House as a stepping-stone to greater achievements. But in retrospect the Carter political odyssey is a rich and human story, marked by both formidable accomplishments and painful political adversity. In this deeply researched, brilliantly written account, Pulitzer Prize–winning biographer Kai Bird expertly unfolds the Carter saga as a tragic tipping point in American history.

As president, Carter was not merely an outsider; he was an outlier. He was the only president in a century to grow up in the heart of the Deep South, and his born-again Christianity made him the most openly religious president in memory. This outlier brought to the White House a rare mix of humility, candor, and unnerving self-confidence that neither Washington nor America was ready to embrace. Decades before today’s public reckoning with the vast gulf between America’s ethos and its actions, Carter looked out on a nation torn by race and demoralized by Watergate and Vietnam and prescribed a radical self-examination from which voters recoiled. The cost of his unshakable belief in doing the right thing would be losing his re-election bid—and witnessing the ascendance of Reagan.

In these remarkable pages, Bird traces the arc of Carter’s administration, from his aggressive domestic agenda to his controversial foreign policy record, taking readers inside the Oval Office and through Carter’s battles with both a political establishment and a Washington press corps that proved as adversarial as any foreign power. Bird shows how issues still hotly debated today—from national health care to growing inequality and racism to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict—burned at the heart of Carter’s America, and consumed a president who found a moral duty in solving them.

Drawing on interviews with Carter and members of his administration and recently declassified documents, Bird delivers a profound, clear-eyed evaluation of a leader whose legacy has been deeply misunderstood. _The Outlier_ is the definitive account of an enigmatic presidency—both as it really happened and as it is remembered in the American consciousness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*In the Shadows of the American Century: The Rise and Decline of US Global Power (Dispatch Books) *




  








*The award-winning historian delivers a “brilliant and deeply informed” analysis of American power from the Spanish-American War to the Trump Administration (New York Journal of Books).*

In this sweeping and incisive history of US foreign relations, historian Alfred McCoy explores America’s rise as a world power from the 1890s through the Cold War, and its bid to extend its hegemony deep into the twenty-first century. Since American dominance reached its apex at the close of the Cold War, the nation has met new challenges that it is increasingly unequipped to handle.

From the disastrous invasion of Iraq to the failure of the Trans-Pacific Partnership, fracturing military alliances, and the blundering nationalism of Donald Trump, McCoy traces US decline in the face of rising powers such as China. He also offers a critique of America’s attempt to maintain its position through cyberwar, covert intervention, client elites, psychological torture, and worldwide surveillance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Black Aces High: The Story of a Modern Fighter Squadron at War*




  








*A riveting account of a modern fighter squadron at war and the exploits, triumphs, and traumas of its pilots*.

The Black Aces. Their courage, ferocity, and instincts made them legendary in military aviation. Flying F-14 Tomcats, they played as much a part in recent US operations in Kosovo as did any air squadron in the theater, air force or navy, and probably more. Because of its superior performance, sophisticated equipment and the two-man crews who took it upon themselves to do something extra, the Tomcat and its aviators distinguished themselves over and over.

Forced to locate Serb fighters operating covertly in a mountainous land much like Afghanistan, with almost no help from ground spotters, VF-14 pilots and backseaters spearheaded new methods for the navy to pinpoint, identify, and destroy enemy troops and weapons. These were tasks that fighter crews had seldom had to do before. The Aces had to break rules and frequently go in harms way in order to be successful. And they performed so well that for the first time in aviation history, a fighter squadron - theirs - was awarded The Wade McClusky Trophy, the navy's premier bombing honor. The award, named for a World War II dive bomber pilot and post-WorldWar II admiral, had been won previously only by bombing squadrons.

Robert Wilcox spent two weeks with The Black Aces aboard the aircraft carrier _USS Roosevelt_ and here provides a long-awaited, never-before-seen glimpse into the world of a modern navy fighter squadron. Wilcox takes readers into the cockpits as the pilots go out and attack targets while avoiding anti-aircraft weaponry. He takes us into the war room as they plan their strikes and into their cabins as they contemplate the danger they are facing. And the reader can't help but worry for these men as they head off into battle, can't help sitting on the edge of the seat as they try to land at night, in a rainstorm, with waves crashing against the ship, and can't help ducking with them as they dodge missile attacks. And in the end, it is impossible not to feel for these aviators as they question their own courage, or to cheer for them when they finally return safely.

_Black Aces High_ is a story of fear and courage, mishap and success, fighting spirit and military innovation. It's a human story that goes behind the smiling, sunglass-wearing facade of aviators flashing a "V", the sterile, slow motion target video that has become a staple of Pentagon briefings, and the rock 'n' roll cowboy image of fighter crews seen in the movies. Instead, it is a story that shows who these aviators really are and what they do beyond what we know, a story which probably will be repeated again and again as our carriers continue to be deployed in the new, 21 century war our nation is fighting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Low and Fast: Memories of a Cold War Fighter Pilot (Aviation Biography and Memoir) *




  








Many people have approached me asking what it felt like to fly jet fighters. In fact, most people have never flown in a small plane. They truly are missing the most incredible feeling of being airborne alone, among the clouds, looking down at the ground and feeling amazingly free. Not only that, but the feeling of taking off and the feeling of landing - safely. These feelings are different for each type of plane flown.

During the 1970’s and 80’s, the United States was locked in a “Cold War” with the Soviet Union and its allies. The Korean War still had not formally ended and North Korea and China were constantly belligerent. Military air forces everywhere were being increased as fast as countries could afford. Nuclear weapons were being built by several countries. The United States entered the Vietnam War in 1964, and it lasted until 1973.

Numerous borders around the world were being contested, sometimes using military force. Communist and Socialist movements were taking over many small countries. There was a worldwide feeling that it could all explode into World War III at any moment.

In that climate, military pilots worldwide constantly prepared for the worst, hoping that being fully prepared would deter political and military action. This is the story of one of the pilots who flew the F-4, the F-105, the F-111, and the O-2 in defense of his country.

This pilot prepared for fighting at high or low speed and high or low altitude with most of the missiles, rockets, and bombs that a fighter aircraft can carry. His missions in Vietnam steeled him for deadly combat. This combat experience prepared him to protect our country and our allies in the Far East and in Europe throughout a loyal career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Worlds of Light & Darkness (The Best of DreamForge and Space & Time Book 1) *




  








A haunted father who discovers a place where incomplete things—and people—are made whole. A mischievous satyr who hatches a plan to set loose chaos on a global scale. A workaholic witch in search of her kitty companion. Invasive technology to rewrite the human brain. Dragon slayers. Zombies. Time travelers. Ice skaters.

These twenty short stories stretch across multiple universes and beyond death—and yet, they remain intimate, personal, emotional. They demonstrate the strength of the human spirit to find hope and seek a better tomorrow in even the darkest times.

A selection of the best speculative fiction from _DreamForge_ and _Space & Time_ literary magazines, these are the stories we need today as we struggle through a pandemic, divisive politics, rampant misinformation, a belligerent defiance of facts and science, and new technologies that are already spiraling beyond our control.

Read, my friends… and take hope.

_This short story anthology includes:_

*Answered Prayers* By Scott Edelman
*Pioneer* By Mark Gallacher
*The Ghost of a Smile* By John Jos. Miller
*The Spiral Ranch* By Sarena Ulibarri
*An Infinite Number* By David Amburgey
*Sing! & Remember* By Lauren C. Teffeau
*A Sip of Pombé* By Gustavo Bondoni
*Born from Memory* By Jane Lindskold
*Tea with Gibbons* By Tyler Tork
*The Weight of Mountains* By L. Deni Colter
*Sapiens* By Davide Mana
*The Dead Don’t Dream* By Gordon Linzner
*Collecting Violet* By Austin Gragg
*Humani* By John Palisano
*Joy of Life* By Alessandro Manzetti
*Artifact* By Jonathan Maberry
*The Feline, the Witch, and the Universe* By Jennifer Shelby
*Hands of a Toolmaker* By Eric Del Carlo
*A Farewell to Worms* By John Linwood Grant
*A Glass Darkly* By Ian Rogers


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*House of Suns *




  







*An "engaging and awe-inspiring"(SF Signal) space opera from the critically-acclaimed author of the Revelation Space series.*

Six million years ago, at the dawn of the star-faring era, Abigail Gentian fractured herself into a thousand male and female clones, which she called shatterlings. She sent them out into the galaxy to observe and document the rise and fall of countless human empires. Since then, every two hundred thousand years, they gather to exchange news and memories of their travels.

Only there is no Gathering. Someone is eliminating the Gentian line. And now Campion and Purslane -- two shatterlings who have fallen in love and shared forbidden experiences -- must determine exactly who, or what, their enemy is, before they are wiped out of existence . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*How to Be a Mentsh (and Not a Shmuck) *




  







Sure to resonate with Jewish and Gentile readers alike, _How to Be a Mentsh (and Not a Shmuck)_ is a wise and witty self-help manual for pursuing happiness while still acting with integrity, honor, and compassion. Michael Wex, _New York Times _bestselling author of _Born to Kvetch _and _Just Say Nu_, draws on sources that range from the Talmud and Yiddish proverbs to contemporary music and movies in this insightful guide that explores not only human nature and psychology but our duties to ourselves and one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blue Christmas *




  








*New York Times bestselling author Mary Kay Andrews's rollicking Christmas tale featuring the beloved characters from Savannah Blues and Savannah Breeze, now with a new cover and additional holiday recipes!*

'Tis the week before Christmas, and antiques dealer Weezie Foley is in a frenzy to do up her shop right for the Savannah historical district decorating contest, which she fully intends to win. Her motif is Graceland Blue Christmas, with lots of tinsel, an aluminum tree, and enough tacky retro doodads to fill the Grand Ole Opry. But no sooner is she certain she's one-upped the trendy shop around the corner when Weezie notices things going strangely missing from her display.

Despite the petty burglaries of her mysterious midnight visitor, Weezie still has high hopes for the holiday. Perhaps even an engagement ring is in the offing from her chef boyfriend, though Daniel, usually moody around the yuletide, seems even more distant than ever. Throw in some seasonal eccentricities from Weezie's decidedly odd family, a miraculous 1950s Christmas-tree pin, and a little help from the King (Elvis!) himself, and even Scrooge would have to agree there's real magic in the Savannah air this Christmas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Caught Dead Handed (A Witch City Mystery Book 1) *




  








*She’s not a psychic—she just plays one on TV . . . A “delightfully spooky” mystery set in Salem, Massachusetts (RT Book Reviews).*

Most folks associate the city of Salem, Massachusetts with witches, but for Lee Barrett, it’s home. This October she’s returned to her hometown—where her beloved Aunt Ibby still lives—to interview for a job as a reporter at WICH-TV. But the only opening is for a call-in psychic to host the late night horror movies. It seems the previous host, Ariel Constellation, never saw her own murder coming.

Lee reluctantly takes the job, but when she starts seeing real events in the obsidian ball she's using as a prop, she wonders if she might really have psychic abilities. To make things even spookier, it’s starting to look like Ariel may have been an actual practicing witch—especially when O'Ryan, the cat Lee and Aunt Ibby inherited from her, exhibits some strange powers of his own. With Halloween fast approaching, Lee must focus on unmasking a killer—or her career as a psychic may be very short lived . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Knot in My Backyard (A Quilting Mystery Book 2) *




  








*A baseball coach is felled by foul play, and it’s up to a clever quilter to catch the killer in this “pleasurable and satisfying” mystery (Library Journal).*

Baseball may be America's official favorite pastime, but for Martha Rose and her friends, quilting is far more fun…and a lot less dangerous.

A diamond brocade pattern is more quilter Martha Rose's style than a baseball diamond—especially when it comes to the new eyesore of a stadium ruining her lovely San Fernando Valley neighborhood. Martha doesn't know a bunt from a bundt cake, but when she stumbles upon the battered body of baseball coach Dax Martin, she doesn't need a scorecard to know it's foul play. LAPD homicide detective Arlo Beavers is convinced one of her neighbors is responsible. But Martha and her fellow quilters Lucy and Birdie soon discover a whole field of suspects who might have wanted to take the coach out of the game permanently…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Knot What You Think (A Quilting Mystery Book 5) *




  








*“A joyous romp with a special appeal to quilters and devotees of delicatessens” from the author of Something’s Knot Kosher (Kirkus Reviews).*

_The newest member of Martha’s close-knit quilting circle has an eye for couture. But when the designer’s fingerprints are found blanketing a crime scene, Martha must prove that he didn’t have a hand in homicide . . ._

Martha Rose is alarmed by the discovery of Dolleen Doyle’s dead body, especially when evidence suggests a fellow quilter committed the crime. Set on clearing her pal, Martha searches for answers—but with ties to a convicted fraudster’s stolen millions and a secret office room, the victim’s past raises even more questions. As Martha inches towards the culprit, she learns that wrapping the case up—and living to baste another square—will be trickier than she ever imagined . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Knot My Sister's Keeper (A Quilting Mystery Book 6) *




  








_In tracing her ancestry, quilter Martha Rose discovers a ritzy half-sister, a stash of family secrets, and a decades-old mystery that only she can unravel . . ._

Martha Rose is shocked to find she has a half-sister, especially one so different from her. Giselle Cole is wealthy, widowed, and lives a glamorous life in West Los Angeles. At least her grandmother was a quilter! But Giselle can’t answer Martha’s many questions about their father—he disappeared when she was only a child and the few clues left behind indicate he may have been murdered. So Martha and Giselle team up on an investigation that weaves them through the streets of L.A., their father’s hidden love affairs, and into some mysterious unfinished Cole family business . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Loved Women to Death (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








*Truth is deadlier than fiction in this “sleek, sophisticated, over-the-top story that’s filled with red herrings, laugh-aloud humor, and plenty of suspense” (Booklist).*

The author calls himself the Answer Man. He introduces himself to Stewart Hoag—onetime literary darling of the New York scene—with a letter begging for help with his first novel. Hoagy usually ignores such requests, but the Answer Man’s sample chapter grabs his attention. It is a chilling, first-person story about a man who picks up a girl in a pet shop, takes her home, and savagely murders her. The imagery is clear, the prose strong, and the storytelling as truthful as though the author had actually lived it. When he opens the next morning’s paper, Hoagy realizes he was reading nonfiction. A young pet shop employee has been bludgeoned to death, and the crime’s details match those in the manuscript. As the Answer Man keeps killing, he continues writing letters asking Hoagy to collaborate with him. If Hoagy can’t stop him soon, he may find himself starring in the book’s next chapter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Good Me Bad Me: A Novel *




  








*INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER AND THE NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW'S EDITORS' CHOICE
HOW FAR DOES THE APPLE REALLY FALL FROM THE TREE?*

_Good Me Bad Me_ is dark, compelling, voice-driven psychological suspense by debut author Ali Land: "Could not be more unputdownable if it was slathered with superglue." —_Sunday Express_

Milly’s mother is a serial killer. Though Milly loves her mother, the only way to make her stop is to turn her in to the police. Milly is given a fresh start: a new identity, a home with an affluent foster family, and a spot at an exclusive private school.

But Milly has secrets, and life at her new home becomes complicated. As her mother’s trial looms, with Milly as the star witness, Milly starts to wonder how much of her is nature, how much of her is nurture, and whether she is doomed to turn out like her mother after all.

When tensions rise and Milly feels trapped by her shiny new life, she has to decide: Will she be good? Or is she bad? She is, after all, her mother's daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Castle: A Ripped-From-The-Headlines Thriller *




  








From internationally bestselling author Jason Pinter comes an unputdownable, ripped-from-the-headlines thriller perfect fans of *David Baldacci* and *Harlan Coben*.

Remy Stanton is an ambitious corporate strategist who intervenes in an armed robbery one night, saving two lives, but is nearly killed in the process. And when he wakes up in the hospital, Remy learns that one of the intended victims was Alena Griggs, the daughter and sole heir of Rawson Griggs, a brilliant, brash billionaire - and one of the most powerful men in the world. Suddenly Remy finds that he has become an overnight celebrity - and he receives an offer he can't refuse. Rawson Griggs is about to announce an unprecedented run for President of the United States, and he offers Remy, the man who saved his beloved daughter's life, a position in his campaign.

Suddenly Remy finds himself thrust into the maelstrom of the most controversial Presidential election in history, where buried secrets and stunning acts of violence rock the nation. And as his own star grows brighter, Remy finds himself drawn to the intelligent yet down-to-earth Alena Griggs, whose marriage is strained by the relentless pressures of fame and politics.

Yet as the revolutionary Griggs movement builds steam, shocking events cause Remy to suspect a dark undercurrent running beneath Rawson's campaign. And when he discovers the full, disturbing truth, Remy will have to make a choice: remain in the spotlight, or possibly lose his life by revealing secrets people would kill to protect. Because politics is war. And nobody survives a war with Rawson Griggs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Drone (Troy Pearce Book 1)*




  








*With “an unforgettable cast of characters” (W.E.B. Griffin) and nonstop action, Mike Maden’s Drone kicks off an explosive thriller series exploring the hard realities of drone warfare.*

Troy Pearce is the CEO of Pearce Systems, a private security firm specializing in drone technologies. A former CIA SOG operative, Pearce used his intelligence and combat skills to hunt down America’s enemies—until he opted out, having seen too many friends sacrificed for political expediency. Now Pearce and his team choose which battles they will take on.

Pearce is done with the United States government for good, until a pair of drug cartel hit men assault a group of American students on American soil. New U.S. president Margaret Myers secretly authorizes Pearce Systems to locate and destroy the killers wherever they are. Now Pearce and his team are in a showdown with the hidden powers behind the El Paso attack—unleashing a host of unexpected repercussions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Rise of the Tiger *




  








_*AN UNSTOPPABLE ARMY*_
The world’s largest and most brutal war machine is sweeping across Asia. Marching down the peninsula towards Singapore it looks to be unstoppable. The tiny city-state has a state-of-the-art military but it won’t be enough to stop the invading juggernaut coming their way. Their only hope is to look for help from outsiders.

_*THE MERCENARIES*_
The Tigers are an elite group of fighter pilots that will go into battle for the highest bidder. That’s the official story at least.
They’re really a covert arm of the United States military fighting the battles that need to be fought without dragging the nation into war. And this is a battle that needs to be fought.

_*KILL OR BE KILLED*_
Even with the help of the Tigers the odds of winning are slim. They’re only a handful of pilots in outdated jets against the most fearsome fighting force ever assembled. But the Tigers never quit. And in this battle they can’t, because the price of failure is a brutal death at the hands of an unforgiving enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Graveyard of Memories [Kindle in Motion] (A John Rain Novel)*




  








What makes a legendary assassin? For John Rain, it was the lessons of love, war, and betrayal he learned in Tokyo in 1972.

Fresh from the killing fields of Southeast Asia, Rain works as a bagman under the watchful eye of his CIA handler, delivering cash to corrupt elements of the Japanese government. But when a delivery goes violently wrong, Rain finds himself in the crosshairs of Japan’s most powerful yakuza clan. To survive, Rain strikes a desperate deal with his handler: take out a high-profile target in the Japanese government in exchange for the intel he needs to eliminate his would-be executioners.

As Rain plays cat and mouse with the yakuza and struggles to learn his new role as contract killer, he also becomes entangled with Sayaka, a tough, beautiful ethnic Korean woman confined to a wheelchair. But the demands of his dark work are at odds with the longings of his heart—and with Sayaka’s life in the balance, Rain will have to make a terrible choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Extremis (A John Rain Novel) *





  








*Previously published as The Last Assassin*

Even for an average citizen, a love triangle is dangerous business. For assassin John Rain—”one of the most compelling lead characters in the genre” (_USA Today_)—it’s going to be downright deadly.

When Rain learns that his former lover, Midori, has been raising their child in New York, Rain senses a chance for reconciliation, perhaps even for redemption.

But Midori and the child are being watched by Rain’s enemies, and Rain’s sudden appearance puts them in terrible danger. To save them, Rain is forced to use the same deadly talents he had been hoping to leave behind. With the help of Tatsu, his one-time nemesis in the Japanese FBI; and Dox, the former Marine sniper whose good ol’ boy persona masks a killer as deadly as Rain himself, Rain races against time to bring his enemies into the open and eliminate them forever.

_Extremis_ was previously published as _The Last Assassin_, the fifth in the bestselling John Rain assassin series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Old Enemy: A Novel (Paul Samson Book 3) *




  








*The ex-MI6 agent is on the run as he uncovers a deadly conspiracy reaching back to the days of Cold War espionage in this acclaimed thriller series.*

Former MI6 agent Paul Samson is shadowing a young woman around London for a private security company. Though the brilliant Zoe Freemantle is intriguing, the work is a bit dull—until Samson is almost killed by a thuggish assassin. When other people connected to Paul come under attack, including legendary spy Robert Harland and billionaire Denis Hisami, Paul escapes to Estonia to make sense of the mysterious threat.

Paul knows there’s a target on his back. The only question is whose finger is on the trigger. Together with Denis’s wife Anastasia, Paul picks up the trail of a former Stasi agent whose network of assets go deep into the US and UK governments. Now, Paul and Anastasia must expose the spymaster before any more people are killed or agencies compromised.

An astonishing and timely thriller examining the penetration of Russian assets into all levels of western life, _The Old Enemy_ is a complex, breathtaking race against time from “one of our most accomplished thriller writers” (_Financial Times_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cosmic Queries: StarTalk's Guide to Who We Are, How We Got Here, and Where We're Going *




  








*In this thought-provoking follow-up to his acclaimed StarTalk book, uber astrophysicist Neil deGrasse Tyson tackles the world's most important philosophical questions about the universe with wit, wisdom, and cutting-edge science.*

For science geeks, space and physics nerds, and all who want to understand their place in the universe, this enlightening new book from Neil deGrasse Tyson offers a unique take on the mysteries and curiosities of the cosmos, building on rich material from his beloved StarTalk podcast.

In these illuminating pages, illustrated with dazzling photos and revealing graphics, Tyson and co-author James Trefil, a renowned physicist and science popularizer, take on the big questions that humanity has been posing for millennia--How did life begin? What is our place in the universe? Are we alone?--and provide answers based on the most current data, observations, and theories.

Populated with paradigm-shifting discoveries that help explain the building blocks of astrophysics, this relatable and entertaining book will engage and inspire readers of all ages, bring sophisticated concepts within reach, and offer a window into the complexities of the cosmos.

For all who loved National Geographic's StarTalk with Neil deGrasse Tyson, Cosmos: Possible Worlds, and Space Atlas, this new book will take them on more journeys into the wonders of the universe and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story of the Jews: Finding the Words 1000 BC-1492 AD *




  








In this magnificently illustrated cultural history—the tie-in to the pbs and bbc series _The Story of the Jews_—simon schama details the story of the jewish people, tracing their experience across three millennia, from their beginnings as an ancient tribal people to the opening of the new world in 1492

It is a story like no other: an epic of endurance in the face of destruction, of creativity in the face of oppression, joy amidst grief, the affirmation of life despite the steepest of odds.

It spans the millennia and the continents—from India to Andalusia and from the bazaars of Cairo to the streets of Oxford. It takes you to unimagined places: to a Jewish kingdom in the mountains of southern Arabia; a Syrian synagogue glowing with radiant wall paintings; the palm groves of the Jewish dead in the Roman catacombs. And its voices ring loud and clear, from the severities and ecstasies of the Bible writers to the love poems of wine bibbers in a garden in Muslim Spain.

In _The Story of the Jews_, the Talmud burns in the streets of Paris, massed gibbets hang over the streets of medieval London, a Majorcan illuminator redraws the world; candles are lit, chants are sung, mules are packed, ships loaded with gems and spices founder at sea.

And a great story unfolds. Not—as often imagined—of a culture apart, but of a Jewish world immersed in and imprinted by the peoples among whom they have dwelled, from the Egyptians to the Greeks, from the Arabs to the Christians.

Which makes the story of the Jews everyone's story, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Expanding Universe 7: An Intergalactic Adventure Anthology*




  








*Explore the universe…*
_“Two possibilities exist: either we are alone in the universe or we are not. Both are equally terrifying.”_ Arthur C Clarke penned those words, and they stand true to this day. Do we want to be alone? Leave it to science fiction authors to address that question in equal measure.
*Aliens can be peaceful or not.* Who will emerge as the superior strain of intelligence? Humanity may be new to the game, but they aren’t new to conflict.
*Fantastic races vying for dominance.* A microcosm of the greater good. Battles fought for higher ideals. Battles fought just to survive.
*War doesn’t care about human or alien. *The soldiers fight, and they fight hard, as if their lives depend on it.
Because they do.

*Contributing Authors and Stories*
_Unintended Consequences_ by Kacey Ezell
A salvage crew uncovers the ancient record of just how far a desperate woman will go in search of vengeance.
_Remora Prophet_ by Lawrence M. Schoen
When you have the power to reshape a planet, who decides what it means to be human?
_Steppenwolf _by Alastair Mayer
A casual encounter turns rescue mission, then goes bad. A T-Space story.
_Professional Amateurs_ by Todd McCaffrey
‘We know what we are, but know not what we may be.’ (Hamlet, Act 4, Scene 5)
_The Signal _by Ben Wolf
Two survivors of a crash-landing on an icy planet struggle to survive the severe climate and the remnant of the ship’s crew that is hunting them.
_Maelstrom _by Jonathan P. Brazee
Can the disabled son of a military hero step up when his town is being invaded?
_Wormhole’s End_ by J. Clifton Slater
Of the many ways to survive a star colony’s persecution, Alex Butterjoy chose to be a pirate.
_Cleaning Up_ by Felix R. Savage
The aliens were pink stick insects with a weakness for consumer electronics and cuddly pets ... how dangerous could they be?
_The Great Black Sea_ by Tao Wong
Even infamous Pirate Captains have to start somewhere, and in the world of the System, that means with a Basic Class as a Cabin Boy on a raid of a merchant convoy.
_No Way Out_ by Chris Kennedy
When there’s no way out, the best you can hope for is survival.
_Antipiracy Patrol_ by Terry Mixon
There’s never a dull moment when on antipiracy patrol!
_Misinformation Warfare_ by David VanDyke
The greatest danger to a warship in space is the enemy within.
_Discipline: Sostible _by Isla Molina
Two warring ships. Two opposing diplomats. One universal secret.
_Novis Invenirent Resurrectionem_ by D.M. Pruden
The lone survivor of a defeated invasion fleet is offered the last chance to save his people from themselves.
_Gnamma Station_ by Paul A. Piatt
In space, war is inevitable.
_Gone Rogue _by Jacki Rawlinson
Dax is put in a difficult position when his emotionally unstable AI goes rogue
_Azchut _by Brad R. Torgersen
Wherein lies a captain’s duty?
_Why You Should Think Twice Before Adopting an Alien Baby _by Robert Jeschonek
The ultimate adoption horror story threatens to turn humanity's first steps on the final frontier into a blood-soaked last stand beyond the stars.
_DELETE _by Jerry Shepard
If you are on his list, justice will be served.
_Mech _by C. Gockel
To escape her memories, Lieutenant Commander Noa Sato accepts a dangerous mission behind enemy lines. She’ll need the help of a dead man to pull it off.
_A Deadly Game _by Craig Martelle
_When a game is so much more._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Broadway Revival *




  








After his husband dies from a Tantalus-3 addiction in 2079, David Greenbaum pulls himself out of despair with an outrageous plan. He couldn’t save Ramon, but he might make a difference in other lives cut short. He hijacks his brother Nate’s time machine, the SlingShot, and jumps to 1934 to save George Gershwin from the brain tumor that killed him at age thirty-eight.

That’s just the start of David’s “Broadway Revival Project.” Gershwin wasn’t the only one who died too young. How much influence can one actor-songwriter have on the Great White Way, armed with a suitcase of modern medicine and advance knowledge of nearly 150 years of musical theatre history?

But David’s actions are causing changes to the timeline that have the Rippers—the international time travel research consortium—very worried. So Nate climbs into the SlingShot, determined to track down his brother in 1930s New York, whatever the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Spell for Trouble: An Enchanted Bay Mystery*




  








*Fans of Ellery Adams and Heather Blake will be charmed by this seaside cozy mystery series full of humor and heart, mermaids and magic*

Aleksandra Daniels hasn’t set foot in the quiet seaside town of Bellamy Bay, North Carolina in over twenty years. Ever since her mother’s tragic death, her father has mysteriously forbidden her from visiting her aunt and cousins. But on a whim, Alex accepts an invitation to visit her estranged relatives and to help them in their family business: an herbal apothecary known for its remarkably potent teas, salves, and folk remedies.

Bellamy Bay doesn’t look like trouble, but this is a town that harbors dark secrets. Alex discovers that her own family is at the center of salacious town gossip, and that they are rumored to be magical healers descended from mermaids. She brushes this off as nonsense until a local is poisoned and her aunt Lidia is arrested for the crime. Alex is certain Lidia is being framed, and she resolves to find out why.

Alex’s investigation unearths stories that some have gone to desperate lengths to conceal: forbidden affairs, family rivalries, and the truth about Alex’s own ancestry. And when the case turns deadly, Alex learns that not only are these secrets worth hiding, but they may even be worth killing for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bad Memory (Jessica Shaw Book 2)*




  








*Longlisted for the McIlvanney Prize 2020

Quiet towns keep big secrets.*

Private investigator Jessica Shaw is leading a quiet life in a Californian desert community, where she spends her days working low-level cases. But when a former resident asks Jessica to help her sister, Rue Hunter—a convicted murderer whose execution is days away—Jessica can’t resist the offer.

Rue doesn’t remember what happened the night two high school students were killed thirty years ago, but everybody in town is certain she’s guilty. As Jessica looks for answers, she finds that local rumors point one way and evidence points another. And nobody wants to face the truth. Meanwhile, Jessica can’t shake the feeling that someone is stalking her—now more than ever, she knows she can’t trust anyone.

As Jessica digs deeper, she encounters local secrets in unlikely places—including the police department itself. But the clock is ticking, and Jessica must find the truth fast—or Rue’s bad memory may be the death of them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Highway (Jessica Shaw Book 3)*




  








*An isolated highway in the middle of the desert—the perfect place to hide a secret.*

LA-based artist Laurie Simmonds disappeared two months ago, her campervan abandoned on the isolated Twentynine Palms Highway, miles from anything—or anyone. With the police investigation stalled, her parents put all their faith in private investigator Jessica Shaw to find out the truth of what happened.

Jessica and her partner Matt Connor discover that two other women are missing, their disappearances connected to the same highway. When a link emerges between these women and a group of former college friends, Jessica feels certain they’re closing in on their target.

But no sooner do they follow this up than Laurie’s parents get spooked and drop the case. Jessica is blindsided but determined not to give up: three women are missing, and many more may be at risk. She can’t turn her back on them. But the more she pulls at the threads of the truth, the closer she comes to danger. Can she find out who’s behind these crimes before they come for her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Lost Angels: A nail-biting crime thriller packed with suspense (Nikki Hunt Book 3) *




  








*On her hands and knees, Nikki moved to the other side of the body. She couldn’t stop her fingers from trembling as she brushed the dark hair off the victim’s face. She couldn’t look away. “I know her…”*

When *Special Agent Nikki Hunt* is called to the Boundary Waters near Stillwater, Minnesota, it’s not just the cold that shocks her to her core: the body of a young woman has been found frozen beside a remote lake. Nikki is devastated to see the victim is her childhood friend Annmarie, and she recognizes the velvet ribbon tied in her hair as the hallmark of a serial killer who she has been hunting for years.

Desperate for justice, Nikki throws herself into the case. But she is shaken by what she finds at Annmarie’s home: a dead-bolt on her front door and a map in the spare room, with the locations of murdered women circled in thick, red marker. Did Annmarie know she was next? Then Nikki finds out that the killer has left a clue in Annmarie’s bedroom: a photo of Nikki’s mother that no one has ever seen. *Has the murderer at large been in Nikki’s life since she was a child?*

Nikki soon realizes that the key to unlocking this case is in her own family, but digging up the past could put her own daughter in danger. *She has spent her whole life protecting the ones she loves, but to find this killer Nikki might have to risk everything…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Nearest Exit: A Novel (Milo Weaver Book 2) *




  








Milo Weaver has nowhere to turn but back to the CIA in Olen Steinhauer's brilliant follow-up to the _New York Times _bestselling espionage novel _The Tourist
The Tourist_, Steinhauer's first contemporary novel after his awardwinning historical series, was a runaway hit, spending three weeks on the _New York Times _bestseller list and garnering rave reviews from critics.

Now faced with the end of his quiet, settled life, reluctant spy Milo Weaver has no choice but to turn back to his old job as a "tourist." Before he can get back to the CIA's dirty work, he has to prove his loyalty to his new bosses, who know little of Milo's background and less about who is really pulling the strings in the government above the Department of Tourism—or in the outside world, which is beginning to believe the legend of its existence. Milo is suddenly in a dangerous position, between right and wrong, between powerful self-interested men, between patriots and traitors—especially as a man who has nothing left to lose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Mrs. Rochester's Ghost: A Thriller*




  








*In a modern and twisty retelling of Jane Eyre, a young woman must question everything she thinks she knows about love, loyalty, and murder.*

Jane has lost everything: job, mother, relationship, even her home. A friend calls to offer an unusual deal—a cottage above the crashing surf of Big Sur on the estate of his employer, Evan Rochester. In return, Jane will tutor his teenage daughter. She accepts.

But nothing is quite as it seems at the Rochester estate. Though he’s been accused of murdering his glamorous and troubled wife, Evan Rochester insists she drowned herself. Jane is skeptical, but she still finds herself falling for the brilliant and secretive entrepreneur and growing close to his daughter.

And yet her deepening feelings for Evan can’t disguise dark suspicions aroused when a ghostly presence repeatedly appears in the night’s mist and fog. Jane embarks on an intense search for answers and uncovers evidence that soon puts Evan’s innocence into question. She’s determined to discover what really happened that fateful night, but what will the truth cost her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tom Clancy Under Fire (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 2) *




  








*Jack Ryan Jr. stands alone against powerful enemies in this thrilling novel in Tom Clancy’s #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

On a mission in Tehran, Jack Ryan, Jr., meets his oldest friend, Seth Gregory. As they part, Seth slips Jack a key, along with a perplexing message. The next day Jack is summoned to an apartment where two men claim Seth has disappeared with funds for a vital intelligence operation. They say he’s turned and leave Jack with a warning: _ If you hear from Seth, call us. Do not get involved._

Jack soon finds himself lost in a maze of intrigue, lies, and betrayal where no one is who they seem to be—not even Seth, who’s harboring a secret that harkens back to the Cold War. A secret that is driving him to the brink of treason....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Thousand Crimes of Ming Tsu*




  








*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice
A Finalist for the 2022 Carnegie Medal for Excellence

An astounding debut that reimagines the classic Western through the eyes of a Chinese American assassin on a quest to rescue his kidnapped wife and exact his revenge on her abductors, and “declares the arrival of an astonishing new voice” (Jonathan Lethem).*

Orphaned young, Ming Tsu, the son of Chinese immigrants, is raised by the notorious leader of a California crime syndicate, who trains him to be his deadly enforcer. But when Ming falls in love with Ada, the daughter of a powerful railroad magnate, and the two elope, he seizes the opportunity to escape to a different life. Soon after, in a violent raid, the tycoon’s henchmen kidnap Ada and conscript Ming into service for the Central Pacific Railroad.

Battered, heartbroken, and yet defiant, Ming partners with a blind clairvoyant known only as the prophet. Together the two set out to rescue his wife and to exact revenge on the men who destroyed Ming, aided by a troupe of magic-show performers, some with supernatural powers, whom they meet on the journey. Ming blazes his way across the West, settling old scores with a single-minded devotion that culminates in an explosive and unexpected finale.

Written with the violent ardor of Cormac McCarthy and the otherworldly inventiveness of Ted Chiang, _The Thousand Crimes of Ming Tsu_ is at once a thriller, a romance, and a story of one man’s quest for redemption in the face of a distinctly American brutality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blood Line (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 1) *




  








*He’s quiet, ordinary looking. But if you cross him – welcome to your worst nightmare.*

Tom Rollins has gone AWOL from his CIA black-ops unit and is living off-grid when he hears that the woman he loves, Alejandra, has been murdered by a person or persons unknown.

Rollins is determined to punish her killers and sets out on his own personal search and destroy mission. Applying pressure as only he knows how, he quickly discovers who was behind the killing – a vicious gang of hardened criminals.

Using his dizzying array of lethal skills, Rollins begins to take out the leaders of the gang, one by one. But then he discovers that Alejandra’s murder was part of a larger conspiracy, one that threatens death and destruction on a horrifying scale.

The conspirators are clever and ruthless. They’ve thought of everything, covered every angle. Except one - Tom Rollins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wrong Turn (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 2) *




  








*A lost town controlled by a ruthless family. Now one man stands against them. *

Fugitive ex-special forces operative, Tom Rollins, is en route to Mexico when he is forced to detour into the small town of Brenton, Texas, a place whose glory days are far behind it. A powerful criminal family, the McQuades, runs things now and they don’t take kindly to strangers. 

When some of their thugs try to intimidate Tom, he pushes back – hard. The McQuades can’t stand for that - they have Tom beaten, arrested, thrown in jail. 

If that was all they did, he’d probably let it slide, just leave town. But tough guy Earl McQuade makes a fatal mistake – he steals a pendant from Tom, a piece of jewellery given to him by the woman he loved. 

Tom wants that pendant back and he’ll do whatever it takes to get it. 

The McQuades have powerful allies – corrupt politicians and law enforcement, a lethal biker gang, a small army of foot soldiers. They’re not worried about Tom – one guy against all of us, what can he do? 
They’re about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hard To Kill (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 3) *




  








*One man can’t start a war. But he can end it.*

Laying low in Mexico, Tom meets Carmen who is searching for her little sister Rosa, recently abducted and trafficked by a vicious gang. Tom sees that Carmen is likely to get herself killed and decides he is duty bound to help her.

The hunt for Rosa pits them against a terrifying Mexican cartel and ultimately leads them back to the US and a criminal conspiracy to open a vast stretch of the border for the trafficking of guns, drugs and women.

The cartel leaders stand to make billions, but Tom’s relentless one-man campaign is making them nervous, so they bring in some elite talent to solve the problem. Meanwhile, Tom’s old enemies in law enforcement realise he’s back in the US and send a hit team to finish him off.

Caught between cartel sicarios and ex-military assassins, Tom will need every one of his formidable skills if he is to survive his deadliest adventure...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Snow Burn (A Tom Rollins Thriller Book 4) *




  








*He wasn’t looking for trouble. But it was looking for him.*

Former black ops specialist Tom Rollins has spent the last six months living in the wilds of Alaska. He’s enjoying the isolation, but his peaceful life comes to an end when he rescues a stranger, Roger Noakes, from two hitmen.

Turns out Roger is a crooked accountant who works for the Russian mafia. Some of their money has gone missing and Roger is the number one suspect.

And now that Tom has rescued Roger, mafia boss Yuri lets it be known that he is on their hit list too. Tom isn’t worried about himself, but he is afraid the mob might try to get to him through people he cares about.

And so he is dragged into a fight he never wanted against a formidable organization which is plotting to blow up the Trans-Alaska Pipeline, causing an ecological disaster in the wilderness he has come to love.

With the threat of large-scale devastation looming, and Yuri’s half-mad henchman Fedorov in hot pursuit, keeping his friends safe and alive will require every one of Tom’s lethal skills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mob Psychology (The Destroyer Book 87) *




  







The Boston Mafia has entered the computer age and CURE must infiltrate to stop them. Employees are disappearing, software is hijacked, and Remo needs to leave no trace as he works undercover. With minimal computer knowledge and maximum Sinanju, can ancient skills compete with modern technology?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*She Has Her Mother's Laugh: The Powers, Perversions, and Potential of Heredity *




  








*2019 PEN/E.O. Wilson Literary Science Writing Award Finalist

"Science book of the year"—The Guardian
One of New York Times 100 Notable Books for 2018
One of Publishers Weekly's Top Ten Books of 2018
One of Kirkus's Best Books of 2018 
One of Mental Floss's Best Books of 2018
One of Science Friday's Best Science Books of 2018
“Extraordinary”—New York Times Book Review 
"Magisterial"—The Atlantic
"Engrossing"—Wired
"Leading contender as the most outstanding nonfiction work of the year"—Minneapolis Star-Tribune*

Celebrated _New York Times_ columnist and science writer Carl Zimmer presents a profoundly original perspective on what we pass along from generation to generation. Charles Darwin played a crucial part in turning heredity into a scientific question, and yet he failed spectacularly to answer it. The birth of genetics in the early 1900s seemed to do precisely that. Gradually, people translated their old notions about heredity into a language of genes. As the technology for studying genes became cheaper, millions of people ordered genetic tests to link themselves to missing parents, to distant ancestors, to ethnic identities...

But, Zimmer writes, “Each of us carries an amalgam of fragments of DNA, stitched together from some of our many ancestors. Each piece has its own ancestry, traveling a different path back through human history. A particular fragment may sometimes be cause for worry, but most of our DNA influences who we are—our appearance, our height, our penchants—in inconceivably subtle ways.” Heredity isn’t just about genes that pass from parent to child. Heredity continues within our own bodies, as a single cell gives rise to trillions of cells that make up our bodies. We say we inherit genes from our ancestors—using a word that once referred to kingdoms and estates—but we inherit other things that matter as much or more to our lives, from microbes to technologies we use to make life more comfortable. We need a new definition of what heredity is and, through Carl Zimmer’s lucid exposition and storytelling, this resounding tour de force delivers it. 

Weaving historical and current scientific research, his own experience with his two daughters, and the kind of original reporting expected of one of the world’s best science journalists, Zimmer ultimately unpacks urgent bioethical quandaries arising from new biomedical technologies, but also long-standing presumptions about who we really are and what we can pass on to future generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cancer Code: A Revolutionary New Understanding of a Medical Mystery (The Wellness Code Book 3)*




  








*Author of the international bestsellers The Diabetes Code and The Obesity Code Dr. Jason Fung returns with an eye-opening biography of cancer in which he offers a radical new paradigm for understanding cancer*—*and issues a call to action for reducing risk moving forward.*

Our understanding of cancer is slowly undergoing a revolution, allowing for the development of more effective treatments. For the first time ever, the death rate from cancer is showing a steady decline . . . but the “War on Cancer” has hardly been won.

In _The Cancer Code,_ Dr. Jason Fung offers a revolutionary new understanding of this invasive, often fatal disease—_what_ it is, _how_ it manifests, and _why_ it is so challenging to treat. In this rousing narrative, Dr. Fung identifies the medical community’s many missteps in cancer research—in particular, its focus on genetics, or what he terms the “seed” of cancer, at the expense of examining the “soil,” or the conditions under which cancer flourishes. Dr. Fung—whose groundbreaking work in the treatment of obesity and diabetes has won him international acclaim—suggests that the primary disease pathway of cancer is caused by the dysregulation of insulin. In fact, obesity and type 2 diabetes significantly increase an individual’s risk of cancer.

In this accessible read, Dr. Fung provides a new paradigm for dealing with cancer, with recommendations for what we can do to create a hostile soil for this dangerous seed. One such strategy is intermittent fasting, which reduces blood glucose, lowering insulin levels. Another, eliminating intake of insulin-stimulating foods, such as sugar and refined carbohydrates.

For hundreds of years, cancer has been portrayed as a foreign invader we’ve been powerless to stop. By reshaping our view of cancer as an internal uprising of our own healthy cells, we can begin to take back control. The seed of cancer may exist in all of us, but the power to change the soil is in our hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Story of Yiddish: How a Mish-Mosh of Languages Saved the Jews*




  








Yiddish—an oft-considered "gutter" language—is an unlikely survivor of the ages, much like the Jews themselves. Its survival has been an incredible journey, especially considering how often Jews have tried to kill it themselves. Underlying Neal Karlen's unique, brashly entertaining, yet thoroughly researched telling of the language's story is the notion that Yiddish is a mirror of Jewish history, thought, and practice—for better and worse.

Karlen charts the beginning of Yiddish as a minor dialect in medieval Europe that helped peasant Jews live safely apart from the marauders of the First Crusades. Incorporating a large measure of antique German dialects, Yiddish also included little scraps of French, Italian, ancient Hebrew, Aramaic, the Slavic and Romance languages, and a dozen other tongues native to the places where Jews were briefly given shelter. One may speak a dozen languages, all of them Yiddish.

By 1939, Yiddish flourished as the lingua franca of 13 million Jews. After the Holocaust, whatever remained of Yiddish, its worldview and vibrant culture, was almost stamped out—by Jews themselves. Yiddish was an old-world embarrassment for Americans anxious to assimilate. In Israel, young, proud Zionists suppressed Yiddish as the symbol of the weak and frightened ghetto-bound Jew—and invented modern Hebrew.

Today, a new generation has zealously sought to explore the language and to embrace its soul. This renaissance has spread to millions of non-Jews who now know the subtle difference between a _shlemiel_ and a _shlimazel_; hundreds of Yiddish words dot the most recent editions of the Oxford English Dictionary.

_The Story of Yiddish_ is a delightful tale of a people, their place in the world, and the fascinating language that held them together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Behind Closed Doors: At Home in Georgian England *




  








*From the award-winning author of The Gentleman’s Daughter,a witty and academic illumination of daily domestic life in Georgian England.*

In this brilliant work, Amanda Vickery unlocks the homes of Georgian England to examine the lives of the people who lived there. Writing with her customary wit and verve, she introduces us to men and women from all walks of life: gentlewoman Anne Dormer in her stately Oxfordshire mansion, bachelor clerk and future novelist Anthony Trollope in his dreary London lodgings, genteel spinsters keeping up appearances in two rooms with yellow wallpaper, servants with only a locking box to call their own.

Vickery makes ingenious use of upholsterer’s ledgers, burglary trials, and other unusual sources to reveal the roles of house and home in economic survival, social success, and political representation during the long eighteenth century. Through the spread of formal visiting, the proliferation of affordable ornamental furnishings, the commercial celebration of feminine artistry at home, and the currency of the language of taste, even modest homes turned into arenas of social campaign and exhibition.

*The basis of a 3-part TV series for BBC2.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under a Wild Sky: John James Audubon and the Making of The Birds of America *




  








*In this Pulitzer Prize–finalist biography, the author of Mad at the World examines the little-known life of the man behind the well-known bird survey.*

John James Audubon is renowned for his masterpiece of natural history and art, _The Birds of America_, the first nearly comprehensive survey of the continent’s birdlife. And yet few people understand, and many assume incorrectly, what sort of man he was. How did the illegitimate son of a French sea captain living in Haiti, who lied both about his parentage and his training, rise to become one of _the_ greatest natural historians ever and the greatest name in ornithology? In _Under a Wild Sky_ this Pulitzer Prize finalist, William Souder reveals that Audubon did not only compose the most famous depictions of birds the world has ever seen, but he also composed a brilliant mythology of self. In this dazzling work of biography, Souder charts the life of a driven man who, despite all odds, became the historical figure we know today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Island of the Lost: An Extraordinary Story of Survival at the Edge of the World *




  








*“Riveting.” —The New York Times Book Review* *Hundreds of miles from civilization, two ships wreck on opposite ends of the same deserted island in this true story of human nature at its best—and at its worst.*

It is 1864, and Captain Thomas Musgrave’s schooner, the _Grafton_, has just wrecked on Auckland Island, a forbidding piece of land 285 miles south of New Zealand. Battered by year-round freezing rain and constant winds, it is one of the most inhospitable places on earth. To be shipwrecked there means almost certain death.

Incredibly, at the same time on the opposite end of the island, another ship runs aground during a storm. Separated by only twenty miles and the island’s treacherous, impassable cliffs, the crews of the _Grafton_ and the _Invercauld_ face the same fate. And yet where the _Invercauld_’s crew turns inward on itself, fighting, starving, and even turning to cannibalism, Musgrave’s crew bands together to build a cabin and a forge—and eventually, to find a way to escape. 

Using the survivors’ journals and historical records, award-winning maritime historian Joan Druett brings to life this extraordinary untold story about leadership and the fine line between order and chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Rites of Spring: The Great War and the Birth of the Modern Age *




  








*This award-winning cultural history reveals how the Great War changed humanity.*

This sweeping volume probes the origins, the impact, and the aftermath of World War I—from the premiere of Igor Stravinsky’s ballet _The Rite of Spring_ in 1913 to the death of Hitler in 1945. “The Great War,” as Modris Eksteins writes, “was the psychological turning point . . . for modernism as a whole. The urge to create and the urge to destroy had changed places.”

In this “bold and fertile book” (_The Atlantic Monthly_), Eksteins goes on to chart the seismic shifts in human consciousness brought about by this great cataclysm, through the lives and words of ordinary people, works of literature, and such events as Lindbergh’s transatlantic flight and the publication of the first modern bestseller, _All Quiet on the Western Front_. _Rites of Spring_ is a rare and remarkable work, a cultural history that redefines the way we look at our past—and toward our future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paradise: One Town's Struggle to Survive an American Wildfire *




  








*The definitive firsthand account of California’s Camp Fire, the nation’s deadliest wildfire in a century, Paradise is a riveting examination of what went wrong and how to avert future tragedies as the climate crisis unfolds

“A tour de force story of wildfire and a terrifying look at what lies ahead.”—San Francisco Chronicle*

On November 8, 2018, the people of Paradise, California, awoke to a mottled gray sky and gusty winds. Soon the Camp Fire was upon them, gobbling an acre a second. Less than two hours after the fire ignited, the town was engulfed in flames, the residents trapped in their homes and cars. By the next morning, eighty-five people were dead.

As a reporter for the _San Francisco Chronicle_, Lizzie Johnson was there as the town of Paradise burned. She saw the smoldering rubble of a historic covered bridge and the beloved Black Bear Diner and she stayed long afterward, visiting shelters, hotels, and makeshift camps. Drawing on years of on-the-ground reporting and reams of public records, including 911 calls and testimony from a grand jury investigation, Johnson provides a minute-by-minute account of the Camp Fire, following residents and first responders as they fight to save themselves and their town. We see a young mother fleeing with her newborn; a school bus full of children in search of an escape route; and a group of paramedics, patients, and nurses trapped in a cul-de-sac, fending off the fire with rakes and hoses.

In _Paradise,_ Johnson documents the unfolding tragedy with empathy and nuance. But she also investigates the root causes, from runaway climate change to a deeply flawed alert system to Pacific Gas and Electric’s decades-long neglect of critical infrastructure. A cautionary tale for a new era of megafires, _Paradise_ is the gripping story of a town wiped off the map and the determination of its people to rise again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Appleseed: A Novel *




  








*NAMED A BEST BOOK OF SUMMER BY THE NEW YORK TIMES * USA TODAY * ESQUIRE * PHILADELPHIA INQUIRER * LITERARY HUB * GOODREADS * BUSTLE * BOOK RIOT *

"Woven together out of the strands of myth, science fiction, and ecological warning, Matt Bell’s Appleseed is as urgent as it is audacious." --Kelly Link, Get in Trouble*

A "work of incandescent imagination" (Karen Russell) from Young Lions Fiction Award–finalist Matt Bell, a breakout book that explores climate change, manifest destiny, humanity's unchecked exploitation of natural resources, and the small but powerful magic contained within every single apple. 

In eighteenth-century Ohio, two brothers travel into the wooded frontier, planting apple orchards from which they plan to profit in the years to come. As they remake the wilderness in their own image, planning for a future of settlement and civilization, the long-held bonds and secrets between the two will be tested, fractured and broken—and possibly healed.

Fifty years from now, in the second half of the twenty-first century, climate change has ravaged the Earth. Having invested early in genetic engineering and food science, one company now owns all the world’s resources. But a growing resistance is working to redistribute both land and power—and in a pivotal moment for the future of humanity, one of the company’s original founders will return to headquarters, intending to destroy what he helped build.

A thousand years in the future, North America is covered by a massive sheet of ice. One lonely sentient being inhabits a tech station on top of the glacier—and in a daring and seemingly impossible quest, sets out to follow a homing beacon across the continent in the hopes of discovering the last remnant of civilization.

Hugely ambitious in scope and theme, _Appleseed_ is the breakout novel from a writer “as self-assured as he is audacious” (NPR) who “may well have invented the pulse-pounding novel of ideas” (Jess Walter). Part speculative epic, part tech thriller, part reinvented fairy tale, _Appleseed_ is an unforgettable meditation on climate change; corporate, civic, and familial responsibility; manifest destiny; and the myths and legends that sustain us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Talented Ribkins *




  








*Winner of the Rona Jaffe Foundation Writer's Award
Winner of the William Faulkner, William Wisdom Prize
An INDIE NEXT pick
Hurston/Wright Legacy Award Nominee

A family with superpowers stumble in their efforts to succeed in life in this “original and wildly inventive” novel about race, class, and politics—based on a W.E.B. Du Bois essay (Toni Morrison)*

At seventy-two, Johnny Ribkins shouldn’t have such problems: He’s got one week to come up with the money he stole from his mobster boss or it’s curtains.

What may or may not be useful to Johnny as he flees is that he comes from an African-American family that has been gifted with superpowers that are a bit, well, odd. Okay, very odd. For example, Johnny’s father could see colors no one else could see. His brother could scale perfectly flat walls. His cousin belches fire. And Johnny himself can make precise maps of any space you name, whether he’s been there or not.

In the old days, the Ribkins family tried to apply their gifts to the civil rights effort, calling themselves The Justice Committee. But when their, eh, superpowers proved insufficient, the group fell apart. Out of frustration Johnny and his brother used their talents to stage a series of burglaries, each more daring than the last.

Fast forward a couple decades and Johnny’s on a race against the clock to dig up loot he’s stashed all over Florida. His brother is gone, but he has an unexpected sidekick: his brother’s daughter, Eloise, who has a special superpower of her own.

Inspired by W. E. B. Du Bois’s famous essay “The Talented Tenth” and fueled by Ladee Hubbard’s marvelously original imagination, T_he Talented Ribkins_ is a big-hearted debut novel about race, class, politics, and the unique gifts that, while they may cause some problems from time to time, bind a family together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Storyteller of Casablanca *




  








*In this evocative tale from the bestselling author of The Dressmaker’s Gift, a strange new city offers a young girl hope. Can it also offer a lost soul a second chance?*

Morocco, 1941. With France having fallen to Nazi occupation, twelve-year-old Josie has fled with her family to Casablanca, where they await safe passage to America. Life here is as intense as the sun, every sight, smell and sound overwhelming to the senses in a city filled with extraordinary characters. It’s a world away from the trouble back home—and Josie loves it.

Seventy years later, another new arrival in the intoxicating port city, Zoe, is struggling—with her marriage, her baby daughter and her new life as an expat in an unfamiliar place. But when she discovers a small wooden box and a diary from the 1940s beneath the floorboards of her daughter’s bedroom, Zoe enters the inner world of young Josie, who once looked out on the same view of the Atlantic Ocean, but who knew a very different Casablanca.

It’s not long before Zoe begins to see her adopted city through Josie’s eyes. But can a new perspective help her turn tragedy into hope, and find the comfort she needs to heal her broken heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Witch Reborn Box Set: Books 1-3: Includes Gemstone Coven Holiday Shorts 1 & 2 *




  








_*A paranormal cozy box set filled with magic, mystery, and a whole lot of good old fashioned family.*_

My sister, Sapphire, and I had raised our family. Done a darn good job of it too.

Now, right smack in the middle of my life, everything is changing. The girls have moved out, Sapphire went and eloped without telling me, and now I'm getting the feeling that my long-standing secret relationship with Sheriff Orville Taylor is about to change too.

At least if he has any say in the matter. And what with him being half of our secret couple, I'd say that was a given.

One thing I know for sure. The Goddess isn't done with me yet. Mid-life, schmid-life... the best may well be yet to come.

There's another thing I'm pretty sure about as well. My life will never be boring. Not when dead bodies keep showing up.

As I believe I've said... the Goddess isn't done with me yet. I think Orville and I just might be in for one heck of a ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hidden: An Exciting Novel of Suspense (A Lost and Found Novel Book 1) *




  








*A page-turning new story from the bestselling author of No Way Out, perfect for fans of Nora Roberts and Danielle Steel! Meet a brother and sister who are drawn into a treacherous mystery through an antique with a dark past, as they race against time to help a single mother and take down a ruthless couple bent on taking control of their family’s legacy…*

At first glance, few would guess that Luna and Cullen Bodman are siblings. Cullen is efficient and serious while his younger sister Luna is a free spirit. When the two launch their furniture restoration shop/café—an offshoot of the family’s longtime antique business—in an up-and-coming arts center, little do they know their unique talents may be their only defense against a dangerous betrayal.

When Luna gets a strange sense about a piece Cullen just acquired, the two find themselves uniting to solve a mystery that has far-reaching consequences—never knowing there are some who’ll stop at nothing to claim what they believe is theirs. No matter what, Luna and Cullen know they can rely on each other—and this time, their lives may depend on it…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Night Singer: A Novel (The Island Murders Book 1) *




  








*The scars from a family tragedy draw an estranged police detective back to her childhood home as a teenage boy’s death quickly causes the past to collide with the present.*

Police detective Hannah Duncker didn’t expect to return to her native Öland. She fled after her father’s murder conviction and returns to make peace with her shame. She has a new job with the local police and a nosy new partner. A fifteen-year-old’s death catapults her into a murder investigation that resurrects ghosts from her previous life. As she hunts for the truth, she must confront the people she abandoned. Not all are pleased to see her back home, and she soon learns that digging through the past comes with consequences.

Author Johanna Mo crafts a breakneck island noir where secrets linger, guilt stains, and collective memory is long and unforgiving. Propulsive and poignant, _The Night Singer_ explores the fallout of when good people do bad things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Murder at Greysbridge (An Inishowen Mystery Book 4) *




  








*Perfect for fans of character driven mysteries with a powerful sense of place

Being adapted for a television crime series*

Summer has arrived in Inishowen and solicitor Benedicta (Ben) O'Keeffe is greatly tempted by a job offer from a law firm in America. Yet before making any life-changing decisions, there is her assistant Leah's wedding to attend at the newly restored Greysbridge Hotel—with its private beach and beautiful pier.

The perfect location—but the festivities are brutally cut short when a young American, a visitor also staying at the hotel, drowns in full view of the wedding guests. And when a second death is discovered the same evening, Ben finds herself embroiled in a real country-house-murder-mystery, where all the guests are suspects.

Sergeant Tom Molloy's appearance to investigate throws Ben into turmoil, especially when the pursuit of two runaways leads the pair to an island off the Donegal coast, where a violent storm traps them together, completely cut off from the mainland.

A deadly conspiracy is unfolding on this tiny North Atlantic island—fueled by the ruthless pursuit of money—careening toward disaster for the inhabitants—and for Ben.

*Perfect for fans of Louise Penny, Lisa Gardner—and, of course, Agatha Christie*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Cat in the Attic Mystery: The Mystery Before Christmas *




  








How is one to start again after losing the one thing that speaks to your heart and fuels your passion?

After a serious accident leaves Calliope Rose Collins unable to continue with the career that has owned her soul for most of her life, she returns to Foxtail Lake, Hollister House, Great Aunt Gracie, and childhood friend, Officer Cass Wylander, where she begins to rebuild her life from the ashes of what she once had.

In book 2 of The Cat in the Attic series - In addition to the time she spends at the animal shelter, Callie has a new sideline writing human interest stories for the regional newspaper. It is a job she loves and hopes to grow until she is asked to reveal the man behind the mask when Secret Santa comes to town and begins committing random acts of kindness.

Meanwhile, Cass has a new murder to solve, Gracie has gone crazy with the decorations, and Naomi's friend Hancock comes to town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A New Leash on Life (Dog Groomer Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Redemption. Mystery. Cute animals.

Could this be the perfect cozy?*

Amy Stewart gets cheated on. Twice. So she packs up her things and moves back to her hometown of Toluca Lake, CA, to open a cute pet salon with her Granny.

Amy's been living off the grid in upstate NY for so long, California is like a whole new world. But she enjoys re-connecting with old friends and family. And she especially enjoys linking up with the chiseled local cop. Mike Fine.

Mike was the uber-jock prom king in high school. But it turns out he had a crush on Amy the whole time...and he still does!!

Then there’s a murder...

...and Amy’s life changes forever.

Granny and Amy are accused of the crime, so Granny wants to solve the mystery to clear their names, naturally. But she needs Amy’s help to find the clues and put the bad guy behind bars.

This is Amy’s chance make a name for herself in Toluca Lake, and to prove she can thrive without her crummy ex.

But will she be able to put her heartbreak aside and catch the killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*X (Kinsey Millhone Book 24) *




  








*“An inventive plot and incisive character studies elevate MWA Grand Master Grafton’s twenty-fourth Kinsey Millhone novel...This superior outing will remind readers why this much-loved series will be missed as the end of the alphabet approaches.”—Publishers Weekly (starred review)*

_X: The number ten. An unknown quantity. A mistake. A cross. A kiss..._

Perhaps Sue Grafton’s darkest and most chilling novel, _X_ features a remorseless serial killer who leaves no trace of his crimes. Once again breaking the rules and establishing new paths, Grafton wastes little time identifying this deadly sociopath. The test is whether private investigator Kinsey Millhone can prove her case against him—before she becomes his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Razor Gang Murder : A gripping London crime thriller (A DC Ruth Hunter Murder Case Book 2) *




  








*A historic crime. A post-war gangland assassination. Can DC Ruth Hunter find the killer before the deadly feud spills over into the present? *
When the remains of a missing teenager are uncovered, DC Ruth Hunter presumes the forty-year-old murder is linked to a knife fight between South London gangs in the 1950s. However, as the investigation widens, Ruth, and her impetuous partner DC Lucy Henry, discover a disturbing connection to the dark criminal past of a prominent knight of the realm.

Narrowing down their investigation to an infamous South London club, Ruth begins to uncover a complex web of historic police corruption, brutal protection rackets and celebrity gangsters. When a key witness is viciously murdered, Ruth realises that the killer might be far closer to home than she had ever envisaged.

Can Ruth find the murderer before another witness is executed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*An Imitation of Darkness: A DC Ruth Hunter Murder Case *




  








London 1998. A young, murdered actress. A predatory American film producer. DC Ruth Hunter and her partner, DC Lucy Henry, find themselves embroiled in the dark and sleazy side of the entertainment business, where it’s more than looks that kill.

Ruth and Lucy are called to the brutal killing of young actress and it seems that her murder might be connected to a cover-up of serious sexual misconduct in London’s film industry. However, when the investigation is thwarted at every turn, they begin to wonder if they will ever solve the case.

When a lucky break turns their attention to a man suspected of stalking the actress, Ruth and Lucy think they now have the prime suspect in their sights. With the clock ticking, will they be able to collect enough evidence to charge the man before he escapes abroad?

_An Imitation of Darkness_ is the third book in the DC Ruth Hunter Murder Case prequel series. If you like chilling police procedurals, true-to-life characters, and psychological twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s page-turning thrill ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Getaway *




  








*In this terrifying novel from the bestselling "master of the psychological thriller" and author of Baby Teeth (Entertainment Weekly), three friends set off on a hike into the Grand Canyon—only to discover it's not so easy to leave the world behind.

“Stage is a writer with a gift for the lyrical and the frightening . . . Getaway feels original, and very scary.” —The New York Times Book Review*

_It was supposed to be the perfect week away . . . _

Imogen and Beck, two sisters who couldn't be more different, have been friends with Tilda since high school. Once inseparable, over two decades the women have grown apart. But after Imogen survives a traumatic attack, Beck suggests they all reunite to hike deep into the Grand Canyon’s backcountry. A week away, secluded in nature . . . surely it’s just what they need.

But as the terrain grows tougher, tensions from their shared past bubble up. And when supplies begin to disappear, it becomes clear secrets aren’t the only thing they’re being stalked by. As friendship and survival collide with an unspeakable evil, _Getaway_ becomes another riveting thriller from a growing master of suspense and a “literary horror writer on the rise” (_BookPage_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Every Vow You Break: A Novel *




  








*A bride’s dream honeymoon becomes a nightmare when a man with whom she’s had a regrettable one-night stand shows up in this electrifying psychological thriller from the acclaimed author of Eight Perfect Murders.*

Abigail Baskin never thought she would fall in love with a millionaire. Then she met Bruce Lamb. He’s a good guy, stable, level-headed, kind—a refreshing change from her previous relationships.

But right before the wedding, Abigail has a drunken one-night stand on her bachelorette weekend. She puts the incident—and the sexy guy who wouldn’t give her his real name—out of her mind, and now believes she wants to be with Bruce for the rest of her life. Their honeymoon on a luxurious, secluded island will be the beginning of their blissful lives together.

Then the mysterious stranger suddenly appears—and Abigail’s future life and happiness are turned upside down. He insists that their passionate night was the beginning of something much, much more. Something special. Something real—and he’s tracked her down to prove it.

Does she tell Bruce and ruin their idyllic honeymoon—and possibly their marriage? Or should she handle this psychopathic stalker on her own? To make the situation worse, strange things begin to happen. She sees a terrified woman in the shadows one night, and no one at the resort seems to believe anything is amiss… including her perfect new husband.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Ripple (Breakthrough Book 4) *




  








It began in Ethiopia, hundreds of thousands of years ago. When a handful of genetic mutations caused evolution to split from the primates. And mankind was born.

Now, eons later, evidence of more splits from the apes are being unearthed. And with them, a disturbing realization. Ours was only one of many.

And yet we survived. But it was not by luck or chance. We survived because humans had something the others did not. A unique ingredient that has only now been rediscovered.

First in the mountains of South America, where it was promptly destroyed by the Chinese. And now a second source in Africa. The epicenter of mankind's very inception.

A place that John Clay and Alison Shaw must find quickly. Because the Russians already know what we are searching for. And the Chinese want back what is rightfully theirs.

The mother of all secrets awaits the world, in Africa. One that will not only explain who we are, but will decipher the very code within our own DNA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Science of Orgasm *




  








*This award-winning book “offers a thorough compilation of what modern science, from biomechanics to neurochemistry, knows about the secrets of orgasm” (Publishers Weekly).*

The coauthor of the international best-selling book _The G Spot and Other Discoveries about Human Sexuality_, Beverly Whipple joins neuroscientist Barry R. Komisaruk and endocrinologist Carlos Beyer-Flores to view orgasm through the lenses of behavioral neuroscience along with cognitive and physiological sciences. Covering every type of sexual peak experience in women and men from intense to phantom, this fascinating and comprehensive work illuminates the hows, whats, and wherefores of orgasm.

The authors explain how and why orgasms happen, why they fail to happen, and what brain and body events are put into play at the moment of orgasm. They also describes the genital-brain connection, how the brain produces orgasms, how aging affects orgasm, and the effects of prescription medication, street drugs, hormones, disorders, and diseases.

*Winner of the 2007 Bonnie and Vern L. Bullough Book Award, given by the Foundation for the Scientific Study of Sexuality*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Short History of Germany *




  








*Germany lies at the heart of Europe.

Its leaders from Charlemagne to Frederick the Great, from Martin Luther to Otto van Bismarck, have shaped the world’s history.*


Yet despite the fact that it has had such a major impact on history Germany as a unified nation did not exist until late in the nineteenth century.

So how did this loose collection of states continue to shape history for hundreds of years?

Ernest F. Henderson’s brilliant two volumes uncovers the fascinating past of the German peoples, from the moment it repelled the might of Roman legions through to the moment that it was eventually unified as the German Empire in 1871.

Henderson provides vivid details of all the major figures and events that occurred throughout these eighteen hundred years from the various wars and invasions that took place, to the religious strife that uprooted centuries old tradition, to the monumental impact that some leaders had upon these lands.

Henderson draws upon a large variety of rich source material to provide fascinating insight into this remarkable nation and explain how what we now know as Germany was formed.

Although the title of this book is A Short History of Germany Henderson leaves no stone unturned in his two-volume account of the German people. The book is essential reading for anyone who wishes to learn more about this extraordinary nation and how it has influenced the history of the world for centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Knights of Spain, Warriors of the Sun: Hernando de Soto and the South's Ancient Chiefdoms *




  








*The 20th anniversary edition of the study that first revealed De Soto’s path across the 16th century American South includes a forward by Robbie Ethridge*

Between 1539 and 1542, the Spanish explorer Hernando de Soto led a small army on an expedition of almost four thousand miles across Southeastern America. De Soto’s path had been one of history’s most intriguing mysteries until the publication of _Knights of Spain, Warriors of the Sun_. Using a new route reconstruction, anthropologist Charles Hudson maps the story of the de Soto expedition, tying the route to a number of specific archaeological sites.

De Soto’s journey cut a bloody and indelible swath across both the landscape and native cultures in a quest for gold and glory. The desperate Spanish army followed the sunset from Florida to Texas before abandoning its mission. De Soto’s one triumph was that he was the first European to explore the vast region that would be the American South. But in 1542, he died a broken man on the banks of the Mississippi River.

In this classic text, Hudson masterfully chronicles both De Soto’s expedition and the native societies he visited. The narrative unfolds against the exotic backdrop of a now extinct social and geographic landscape. A blending of archaeology, history, and historical geography, this is a monumental study of the sixteenth-century Southeast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*City of the Century: The Epic of Chicago and the Making of America*




  








*“A wonderfully readable account of Chicago’s early history” and the inspiration behind PBS’s American Experience (Michiko Kakutani, The New York Times).*

Depicting its turbulent beginnings to its current status as one of the world’s most dynamic cities, _City of the Century _tells the story of Chicago—and the story of America, writ small. From its many natural disasters, including the Great Fire of 1871 and several cholera epidemics, to its winner-take-all politics, dynamic business empires, breathtaking architecture, its diverse cultures, and its multitude of writers, journalists, and artists, Chicago’s story is violent, inspiring, passionate, and fascinating from the first page to the last.

The winner of the prestigious Great Lakes Book Award, given to the year’s most outstanding books highlighting the American heartland, _City of the Century _has received consistent rave reviews since its publication in 1996, and was made into a six-hour film airing on PBS’s American Experience series. Written with energetic prose and exacting detail, it brings Chicago’s history to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sunday in Hell: Pearl Harbor Minute by Minute*




  








*The author of A Return to Glory constructs a compellingly detailed and panoramic history of the fateful day that ushered the United States into WWII.*

Using long-established historical records and contemporary journals, as well as recently released wartime documents, Bill McWilliams has created a brand-new minute-by-minute narrative of the Day That Will Live in Infamy. Told from the points of view of dozens of characters, from generals and admirals and politicians and diplomats down to deckhands and private soldiers and innocent civilians at all levels, this panoramic overview of one of the most traumatizing and shocking events in American history puts the reader in a position to understand the big picture of strategy and tactics, as well as the intimate details of what the chaos, violence, and presence of death felt like to people immersed in the surprise of an armed attack on American soil.

December 7, 1941, was a turning point in the history of the United States, which had been teetering on a decision between isolationism and intervention. One might argue that every US military engagement since then has been affected by what happened when America learned that it could not stand by and watch war among strangers without potentially becoming involved—whether we wished to or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*From Makin to Bougainville: Marine Raiders in the Pacific War (Marines in World War II) (Illustrated) *




  







In February 1942, Lieutenant General Thomas Holcomb, the Commandant of the Marine Corps, ordered the creation of a new unit designated the 1st Marine Raider Battalion. This elite force, and its three sister battalions, went on to gain considerable fame for fighting prowess in World War II. There is more to the story of these units, however, than a simple tale of combat heroics. The inception, growth, and sudden end of the raiders reveals a great deal about the development and conduct of amphibious operations during the war, and about the challenges the Corps faced in expanding from 19,000 men to nearly a half million. The raiders also attracted more than their share of strong leaders. The resulting combination of courage, doctrine, organization, and personalities makes this one of the most interesting chapters in Marine Corps history...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Coral Comes High: U. S. Marines and the Fight for Peleliu *




  








08:32, September 15, 1944.

The 1st Marines stormed the Pacific island of Peleliu.

Captain Hunt and his company of two hundred and thirty-five men were among some of the first to land; forty-eight hours later, only seventy-eight of them were alive.

Outnumbered and outgunned by the enemy, they beat off all attacks with a courage which is at the same time matter-of-fact and superhuman individual, yet collective and drawn from the real comradeship of men who cannot let each other down.

Here are dramatic accounts of wounded men miraculously still fighting, of two men seen in silhouette at night against the flashes of guns in a death struggle atop a cliff, of the flame-scarred bodies of Japanese in caves and pillboxes, of a nervous and badly scared youngster shooting one of his own comrades.

When, at last, relief came and Captain Hunt and his handful of men staggered back to the beach, they had withstood three terrible counterattacks and killed more than five hundred enemy soldiers.

“_Coral Comes High_ is an unpretentious, stark, blow-by-blow story of a terrible action, well told in the fewest possible words” _Time Magazine_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Sisters of Auschwitz: The True Story of Two Jewish Sisters' Resistance in the Heart of Nazi Territory *




  








*A New York Times bestseller

The unforgettable story of two unsung heroes of World War II: sisters Janny and Lien Brilleslijper who joined the Dutch Resistance, helped save dozen of lives, were captured by the Nazis, and ultimately survived the Holocaust.*

Eight months after Germany’s invasion of Poland, the Nazis roll into The Netherlands, expanding their reign of brutality to the Dutch. But by the Winter of 1943, resistance is growing. Among those fighting their brutal Nazi occupiers are two Jewish sisters, Janny and Lien Brilleslijper from Amsterdam. Risking arrest and death, the sisters help save others, sheltering them in a clandestine safehouse in the woods, they called “The High Nest.”

This secret refuge would become one of the most important Jewish safehouses in the country, serving as a hiding place and underground center for resistance partisans as well as artists condemned by Hitler. From The High Nest, an underground web of artists arises, giving hope and light to those living in terror in Holland as they begin to restore the dazzling pre-war life of Amsterdam and The Hague. 

When the house and its occupants are eventually betrayed, the most terrifying time of the sisters' lives begins. As Allied troops close in, the Brilleslijper family are rushed onto the last train to Auschwitz, along with Anne Frank and her family. The journey will bring Janny and Lien close to Anne and her older sister Margot. The days ahead will test the sisters beyond human imagination as they are stripped of everything but their courage, their resilience, and their love for each other.

Based on meticulous research and unprecedented access to the Brilleslijpers’ personal archives of memoirs and photos, _Sisters of Auschwitz_ is a long-overdue homage to two young women’s heroism and moral bravery—and a reminder of the power each of us has to change the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*War Beneath the Waves: A True Story of Courage and Leadership Aboard a World War II Submarine*




  








*From the national bestselling author of Final Patrol comes a gripping story of heroism under the sea.*

In November 1943, while on war patrol in the Makassar Strait, the USS _Billfish_ submarine was spotted by the Japanese, who launched a vicious depth charge attack. Explosions wracked the sub for fifteen straight hours. With his senior officers incapacitated, diving officer Charlie Rush boldly assumed command and led key members of the crew in a heroic effort to keep their ship intact as they tried to escape.

Now, in _War Beneath the Waves_, this intense story is finally told in all its harrowing detail. It is an inspiring tale of one man's leadership and courage under fire, and of the remarkable efforts of a submarine crew to do their duty and save their ship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*First Casualty: The Untold Story of the CIA Mission to Avenge 9/11 *




  








*"Harnden skillfully interweaves dramatic action sequences with the backstories of the book’s central figures, and briskly highlights the failures of U.S. policy in Afghanistan. Readers will be swept up in this little-known chapter of America’s 'forever war.'" -Publishers Weekly

This dramatic true story reveals the secret mission of the eight members of the CIA’s Team Alpha, the first Americans to be dropped behind enemy lines in Afghanistan after 9/11.*

America is reeling; Al-Qaeda has struck and thousands are dead. The country scrambles to respond, but the Pentagon has no plan for Afghanistan—where Osama bin Laden masterminded the attack and is protected by the Taliban. Instead, the CIA steps forward to spearhead the war. Eight CIA officers are dropped into the mountains of northern Afghanistan on October 17, 2001. They are Team Alpha, an eclectic band of linguists, tribal experts, and elite warriors: the first Americans to operate inside Taliban territory. Their covert mission is to track down Al- Qaeda and stop the terrorists from infiltrating the United States again.

_First Casualty_ places you with Team Alpha as the CIA rides into battle on horseback alongside the warlord Abdul Rashid Dostum. In Washington, DC, few trust that the CIA men, the Green Berets, and the Americans’ outnumbered Afghan allies can prevail before winter sets in. On the ground, Team Alpha is undeterred. The Taliban is routed but hatches a plot with Al-Qaeda to hit back. Hundreds of suicidal fighters, many hiding weapons, fake a surrender and are transported to Qala-i Jangi—the “Fort of War.”

Team Alpha’s Mike Spann, an ex-Marine, and David Tyson, a polyglot former Central Asian studies academic, seize America’s initial opportunity to extract intelligence from men trained by bin Laden—among them a young Muslim convert from California. The prisoners revolt and one CIA officer falls—the first casualty in America’s longest war, which will last two decades. The other CIA man shoots dead the Al-Qaeda jihadists attacking his comrade. To survive, he must fight his way out against overwhelming odds.

Award-winning author Toby Harnden gained unprecedented access to all living Team Alpha members and every level of the CIA. Superbly researched, _First Casualty_ draws on extensive interviews, secret documents, and deep reporting inside Afghanistan. As gripping as any adventure novel, yet intimate and profoundly moving, it tells how America found a winning strategy only to abandon it. Harnden reveals that the lessons of early victory and the haunting foretelling it contained—unreliable allies, ethnic rivalries, suicide attacks, and errant US bombs—were ignored, tragically fueling a twenty-year conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Love, Death + Robots: The Official Anthology : Volume One (Love, Death and Robots) *




  








The sixteen stories and two screenplays that make up Volume One of the Emmy® award-winning Netflix Original series Love, Death & Robots.
Featuring best-selling authors and screenwriters from all over the globe, curated by filmmakers Tim Miller and David Fincher.
Stories and screenplays by
Alastair Reynolds, Alberto Mielgo, Claudine Griggs, David W. Amendola, Joe Lansdale, John Scalzi, Ken Liu, Kirsten Cross, Marko Kloos, Michael Swanwick, Peter F. Hamilton, Steven Lewis, and Vitaliy Shushko


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Scanner Darkly *




  








Winner of the British Science Fiction Association Award for Best Novel, Philip K. Dick's A Scanner Darkly is a semi-autobiographical novel of drug addiction set in a future American dystopia ??—?? and the basis for the Hugo Award finalist film starring Keanu Reeves, Winona Ryder, and Robert Downey, Jr.

"A Scanner Darkly is about a descent into the deep fears of our 24-hour consumer society: the twilight of intellectual and emotional collapse...A fascinating portrait of 70s Californian counter-culture."??—??The Guardian

Bob Arctor is a junkie and a drug dealer, both using and selling the mind-altering Substance D. Fred is a law enforcement agent, tasked with bringing Bob down. It sounds like a standard case. The only problem is that Bob and Fred are the same person. Substance D doesn’t just alter the mind, it splits it in two, and neither side knows what the other is doing or that it even exists. Now, both sides are growing increasingly paranoid as Bob tries to evade Fred while Fred tries to evade his suspicious bosses. In this dystopian future, friends can become enemies, good trips can turn terrifying, and cops and criminals are two sides of the same coin.

Caustically funny and somberly contemplative, Dick fashions a novel that is as unnerving as it is enthralling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Leviathan's War: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 2)*




  








*One ship stood against many in a war that has lasted a thousand years…*

The Blaze are getting their direction and technology from those who had driven the Progenitors from the galaxy.

The Vestrall.

_Leviathan_ takes his select humans to the frontlines in Earth’s war with the Blaze Collective to collect intelligence on where to find the Vestrall. The Blaze aren’t forthcoming.

They go farther, a thousand light-years behind enemy lines to a planet that used to be important. It’s no longer the home of the Vestrall but of a biomechanical race that is little more than drones.

Payne is convinced that their information will lead _Leviathan_ to the heart of the Vestrall for a final battle for primacy.
But they won’t give their knowledge easily. Their gods have commanded them to fight.

_Because they carry a secret the Vestrall don’t want Leviathan to know._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Great American Deception *




  








*A damsel in distress. A dangerous dame. A metric-ton of coffee...*

Private Investigator Frank Harken’s worldwide fame has only made him more cynical. And living in a giant mall covering the entire USA only serves to drive him nuts on a daily basis. So when a femme fatale barges in asking Harken to track down her sister, he knows when he’s heard an offer too good to be true.

Puzzled by the sudden arrival of Arjay, a sentient coffee-making robot he never ordered, Frank shrugs and rolls with the caffeinated punches. But as the intrepid duo dig deeper into the missing dame’s disappearance, they uncover a deadly plot that could take down the best part of a society gone bananas...

Can the world-weary PI and his barista-bot foil the dastardly scheme to rob Americans of their entertainment?

_The Great American Deception_ is a sci-fi comedy satire. If you like quirky characters, cultural mashups, and original wordplay, then you’ll love Scott Stein’s futuristic send-up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death of a Perfect Wife (Hamish Macbeth Mysteries Book 4) *




  








*Travel to the Scotland Highlands with this classic Hamish Macbeth cozy mystery from the author of the Agatha Raisin series.*

_Death of a Perfect Wife: A Hamish Macbeth Mystery_

Hamish Macbeth, the laid-back constable of Lochdubh, Scotland, has a new Land Rover to drive and a Highland summer to savor, but as fast as rain rolls in from the loch, his happy life goes to hell in a handbasket. The trouble begins when his beloved Priscilla Halburton-Smythe returns from London . . . with a fiance on her arm. His miseries multiply when clouds of midges (the diabolical Scottish mosquito) descend on the town.

Then a paragon of housewifery named Trixie Thomas moves into Lochdubh with her lapdog husband in tow. The newcomer quickly convinces the local ladies to embrace low-cholesterol meals, ban tobacco, and begin bird-watching. Soon the town's fish-and-chips-loving men are up in arms. Now faced with the trials of his own soul, Macbeth must solve Lochdubh's newest crime-the mysterious poisoning of the perfect wife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death of a Travelling Man (Hamish Macbeth Mysteries Book 9) *




  








*Travel to the Scotland Highlands with this classic Hamish Macbeth cozy mystery from the author of the Agatha Raisin series.*

_Death of a Traveling Man: A Hamish Macbeth Mystery_

Lochdubh constable Hamish Macbeth's life is going to pot. He has-horrors!-been promoted, his new boss is a dunce, and a self-proclaimed traveler named Sean and his girlfriend have parked their rusty eyesore of a van in the middle of the village. Hamish smells trouble, and he's right as usual. The doctor's drugs go missing. Money vanishes. Neighbors suddenly become unneighborly. The tension only explodes after the itinerant Sean is found brutally beaten to death. Suspicion quickly falls on his girlfriend, but with nobody willing to talk, the canny Hamish faces the tough task of worming the facts out of the villagers. As he uncovers a bizarre story around the murdered traveler, Macbeth knows he must find the truth soon, before the killer gets away for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Trick Or Treat Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








*In this little Maine town, Halloween brings a homicide: “[A] charming setting and likable cast…enjoyable reading.”—Publishers Weekly*

The locals in Tinker’s Cove are busy planning haunted-house parties and ghostly galas, and Lucy Stone is whipping up orange-frosted cupcakes, recycling tutus for her daughters’ costumes, helping her son with his pre-teen rebellion, and breast-feeding her brand-new baby. But amid the fun, something really scary is going on: An arsonist is loose, and when the latest fire claims the life of the owner of the town’s oldest house, arson turns into murder.

While the townsfolk work to transform a dilapidated mansion into a haunted house for the All-Ghouls festival, the hunt for the culprit heats up. Trick-or-treat turns deadly as digging in all the wrong places puts Lucy too close to a shocking discovery that could send all her best-laid plans up in smoke…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Christmas Cookie Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








*New York Times-Bestselling Author: “A down-to-earth sleuth” investigates carnage at a cookie exchange (Library Journal).*

For Lucy Stone, the best thing about Christmas in Tinker’s Cove, Maine, has always been the annual Cookie Exchange. But the usual generosity and goodwill is missing from this year’s event, which turns out to be a complete disaster. Petty rivalries and feuds that have long been simmering finally come to a boil, leaving a bad taste in the mouths of many guests, including Lee Cummings—who accuses Tucker Whitney of stealing her recipe for low-fat, sugar-free cookies. But the icing on the cake is when Tucker is found strangled in her apartment the following morning.

Who could’ve wanted Tucker dead badly enough to kill her? Despite all of the ingredients for danger, Lucy sets out on the trail of a murderer and soon uncovers a Christmas secret best left wrapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Star Spangled Murder (A Lucy Stone Mystery Series Book 11) *




  








*New York Times-Bestselling Author: A peaceful Maine town erupts in fireworks over nudists, lobster poachers, and a fatal hit-and-run…*

Lucy Stone is in the doghouse with her next-door neighbor, Mrs. Prudence Pratt. It seems that Kudo, the Stones’ misbehaving mutt, has developed a taste for Mrs. Pratt’s blue-ribbon winning chickens, as well an escape artist’s talent for sneaking out. With the Fourth of July coming up, Lucy doesn’t want to set off any more fireworks with the crabby Prudence.

Another sign that the crazy days of summer are in full swing arrives when a group of naturists—a.k.a. nudists—descends on Tinker’s Cove, skinny-dipping at the pond that borders Mrs. Pratt’s property, giving her something else to complain about. Worse still, the local lobstermen are upset about poachers, and suspicion falls on Mrs. Pratt’s husband and son. Then the July Fourth fireworks are canceled to protect a patch of extremely rare purple-spotted lichen, and Mrs Pratt is the victim of a hit and run.

Tinker's Cove is full of suspects, but none with so personal a motive as the Stones. Their feud with Mrs. Pratt has put them at risk of losing their freedom this Independence Day—unless Lucy can start things off with a bang by catching a killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Crying House: An absolutely nail-biting mystery and suspense thriller (Detective Casey White Book 4) *




  








*Strands of blonde hair escape from beneath the sheet and catch the dawn light creeping through the window. Silence falls as the fabric is drawn back to reveal the body of a young girl, her hands folded on her chest, her long lashes resting on her cold, pale cheeks.*

When *Detective Casey White* finds the body of a teenager perfectly preserved in salt in an abandoned beach vacation home, her heart shatters. *Tina Somners* has been missing since she set off to meet her friends for spring break. With her own daughter missing too, Casey knows how devastated the girl’s parents will be at this tragic end to their search.

Pushing her pain aside, Casey delves into old files and gets her first lead: years ago, a man murdered his wife and left her the same way. But he’s been locked up in prison all this time…

Interviewing him, Casey is certain the now frail and elderly prisoner couldn’t have hurt Tina himself. But is he somehow pulling strings from behind bars?

Then *another perfectly preserved body is found*, a threatening note addressed to Casey herself clutched in the girl’s hand. Running out of time and leads, Casey is hit with a realization that turns her blood to ice: *her own daughter could be next…

An absolutely unputdownable read that will have you reading late into the night and gasping at the shocking twists. Perfect for fans of Kendra Elliot, Robert Dugoni and Melinda Leigh.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Case Histories: A Novel (Jackson Brodie Book 1) *




  








*The first book in Kate Atkinson's Jackson Brodie Mysteries series, called "The best mystery of the decade" by Stephen King, finds private investigator Jackson Brodie following three seemingly unconnected family mysteries in Edinburg.*

Case one: A little girl goes missing in the night.

Case two: A beautiful young office worker falls victim to a maniac's apparently random attack.

Case three: A new mother finds herself trapped in a hell of her own making - with a very needy baby and a very demanding husband - until a fit of rage creates a grisly, bloody escape.

Thirty years after the first incident, as private investigator Jackson Brodie begins investigating all three cases, startling connections and discoveries emerge . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Man Who Died Laughing (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*First in the Edgar Award–winning series from “a novelist whose champagne-fizzy mysteries tickle the brain, heart, and funny bone in equal measure” (A. J. Finn, #1 New York Times–bestselling author).*

Stewart Hoag’s first novel made him the toast of New York. Everyone in Manhattan wanted to be his friend, and he traveled the cocktail circuit supported by Merilee, his wife, and Lulu, his basset hound. But when writer’s block sunk his second novel, his friends, money, and wife all disappeared. Only Lulu stuck by him. The only opportunity left is ghostwriting—an undignified profession that still beats dental school. His first client is Sonny Day, an aging comic who was the king of slapstick three decades ago. Since he and his partner had a falling out in the late 1950s, Day has grown embittered and poor, until the only thing left for him to do is write a memoir. Hoagy and Lulu fly to Hollywood expecting a few months of sunshine and easy living. Instead they find Day’s corpse, and a murder rap with Hoagy’s name on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bone Collection: Four Novellas (Temperance Brennan) *




  








*A collection of pulse-pounding tales featuring forensic anthropologist Temperance Brennan—including the untold story of her first case!

This ebook edition contains a special preview of Kathy Reichs’s upcoming novel Two Nights.*

The #1 _New York Times _bestselling author behind the hit Fox series _Bones, _Kathy Reichs is renowned for chilling suspense and fascinating forensic detail. _The Bone Collection_ presents her trademark artistry in this collection of thrilling short fiction.

In _First Bones,_ a prequel to Reichs’s first novel, _Déjà Dead_, she at last reveals the tale of how Tempe became a forensic anthropologist. In this never-before-published story, Tempe recalls the case that lured her from a promising career in academia into the grim but addictive world of criminal investigation. (It all began with a visit from a pair of detectives—and a John Doe recovered from an arson scene in a trailer.) The collection is rounded out with three more stories that take Tempe from the low country of the Florida Everglades, where she makes a grisly discovery in the stomach of an eighteen-foot Burmese python, to the heights of Mount Everest, where a frozen corpse is unearthed. No matter where she goes, Tempe’s cases make for the most gripping reading.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Two Spies in Caracas: A Novel *




  








*From the New York Times bestselling author of The End of Power comes an edge-of-your-seat political thriller about rival spies, dangerous love, and one of history’s most devastating revolutions.*

Venezuela, 1992. Unknown colonel Hugo Chávez stages an ill-fated coup against a corrupt government, igniting the passions of Venezuela’s poor and catapulting the oil-rich country to international attention. For two rival spies hurriedly dispatched to Caracas—one from Washington, DC, and the other from Fidel Castro’s Cuba—this is a career-defining mission.

Smooth-talking Iván Rincón of Cuba’s Intelligence Directorate needs a rebel ally to secure the future of his own country. His job: support Chávez and the revolution by rallying the militants and neutralizing any opposing agents.

Meanwhile, the CIA’s Cristina Garza will do everything in her power to cut Chávez’s influence short. Her priority: stabilize the greatest oil reserves on the planet by ferreting out and eliminating Cuba’s principal operative.

As Chávez surges to power, Iván and Cristina are caught in the fallout of a toxic political time bomb: an intrepid female reporter and unwitting informant, a drug lord and key architect in Chávez’s rise, and personal entanglements between the spies themselves. With everything at stake, the adversaries find themselves at the center of a game of espionage, seduction, murder, and shifting alliances playing out against the precarious backdrop of a nation in free fall. A thrilling fictional story based on unimaginable real-life events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Unleashed (Blake Brier Thrillers Book 2) *




  








*A secret project has run its course, and its primary subject must now be terminated.

New from Wall Street Journal & USA Today bestselling author L.T. Ryan & Former Detective Gregory Scott, Blake Brier returns in the thrilling sequel to Unmasked.*

_"Blake Brier is well-developed and complex. Fans of Baldacci's Will Robie and Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp are sure to love him."_

When Blake Brier crosses paths with Haeli Becher while on a relaxing weekend in Las Vegas, he finds himself in the middle of a life-and-death struggle as the mysterious woman confronts the secret organization who built her up...and now plans on tearing her down. Her attackers will stop at nothing to terminate her. Brier and his team will risk everything to save her. Even if it costs them their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Net Force: Eye of the Drone *




  








*An all-new novella in the New York Times bestselling Net Force series, created by Tom Clancy and Steve Pieczenik and written by Jerome Preisler.*

In Munich, a renowned computer scientist dies. Then, his daughter vanishes. Both under mysterious circumstances.

Kali Alcazar, a master hacker, wants to know why. As she delves deeper into the suspicious events, she spots something in the sky — a rare, advanced drone -- and realizes she’s a target herself. A group of mercenary assassins has been assembled with just one goal: to stop Kali from exposing a dark, world-changing secret. Stop her at any cost.

They’re not the only ones who are hunting Kali. CIA manhunter Mike Carmody and his elite special ops team are hot on her trail. Their task—bring her to Washington as an internationally wanted cyber-criminal. But that simple mission suddenly becomes a lot more dangerous than they bargained for.

In this thrilling novella, the lines blur between hunter and hunted in a battle for tech dominance whose explosive outcome ultimately may be decide the future of international security.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Disordered Cosmos: A Journey into Dark Matter, Spacetime, and Dreams Deferred *




  







*From a star theoretical physicist, a journey into the world of particle physics and the cosmos -- and a call for a more just practice of science.* 
In _The Disordered Cosmos_, Dr. Chanda Prescod-Weinstein shares her love for physics, from the Standard Model of Particle Physics and what lies beyond it, to the physics of melanin in skin, to the latest theories of dark matter -- all with a new spin informed by history, politics, and the wisdom of Star Trek. One of the leading physicists of her generation, Dr. Chanda Prescod-Weinstein is also one of fewer than one hundred Black American women to earn a PhD from a department of physics. Her vision of the cosmos is vibrant, buoyantly non-traditional, and grounded in Black feminist traditions. Prescod-Weinstein urges us to recognize how science, like most fields, is rife with racism, sexism, and other dehumanizing systems. She lays out a bold new approach to science and society that begins with the belief that we all have a fundamental right to know and love the night sky. _The Disordered Cosmos_ dreams into existence a world that allows everyone to experience and understand the wonders of the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pax Romana: War, Peace and Conquest in the Roman World *




  








*The leading ancient world historian and author of Caesar presents “an engrossing account of how the Roman Empire grew and operated” (Kirkus).*

Renowned for his biographies of Julius Caesar and Augustus, Adrian Goldsworthy turns his attention to the Roman Empire as a whole during its height in the first and second centuries AD. Though this time is known as the Roman Peace, or _Pax Romana_, the Romans were fierce imperialists who took by force vast lands stretching from the Euphrates to the Atlantic coast. The Romans ruthlessly won peace not through coexistence but through dominance; millions died and were enslaved during the creation of their empire.

_Pax Romana_ examines how the Romans came to control so much of the world and asks whether traditionally favorable images of the Roman peace are true. Goldsworthy vividly recounts the rebellions of the conquered, examining why they broke out, why most failed, and how they became exceedingly rare. He reveals that hostility was just one reaction to the arrival of Rome and that from the outset, conquered peoples collaborated, formed alliances, and joined invaders, causing resistance movements to fade away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*"The Rest of Us": The Rise of America's Eastern European Jews*




  








*The New York Times–bestselling history of the Jewish immigrants from Russia and Poland who altered the American landscape from New York to Hollywood.*

The wave of Eastern European Jewish immigrants who swept into New York in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries by way of Ellis Island were not welcomed by the Jews who had arrived decades before. These refugees from czarist Russia and the Polish shtetls who came to America to escape pogroms and persecution were considered barbaric, uneducated, and too steeped in the traditions of the “old country” to be accepted by the more refined and already well-established German-Jewish community. But the new arrivals were tough, passionate, and determined, and in no time they were moving up from the ghetto tenements of New York’s Lower East Side to make their marks and their fortunes across the country in a variety of fields, from media and popular music to fashion, motion pictures, and even organized crime.

Among the unforgettable personages author Stephen Birmingham profiles are radio pioneer David Sarnoff, makeup mogul Helena Rubinstein, Hollywood tycoons Samuel Goldwyn and Harry Cohn, Broadway composer Irving Berlin, and mobster Meyer Lansky. From the author of _“Our Crowd”_, comes this treasure trove of fascinating tales and unforgettable “rags-to-riches” success stories that celebrates the indomitable spirit of a unique community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Mission Accomplished: SOE and Italy 1943-1945 (David Stafford World War II History) *




  







*‘A gripping account of Britain's secret war in Italy... Stafford vividly describes these missions with striking detail and telling quotes.’ - BBC History Magazine

In May 1945 Italy was liberated from Nazism by the British Eighth and American Fifth Armies. By that time the Italian resistance movement had emerged as one of the strongest in Europe – crucially aided and abetted by the UK’s Special Operations Executive.*

As what Winston Churchill graphically described as the ‘red-hot rake of the battle-line’ advanced bloodily up the Italian peninsula, clandestine cells in the cities and partisan bands in the countryside fought to free their country from enemy occupation and shape the politics of Italy’s post-war future.

SOE in Italy, known as No.1 Special Force, parachuted in dozens of missions to supply the underground with weapons and ammunition, food and supplies. In a remarkable twist it also secretly collaborated with its former enemy, the Italian military intelligence service, and with the Italian Navy, which used fast torpedo boats and rubber dinghies to land British agents on heavily defended beaches.

Based on recently released official files, documents retrieved from other agencies, diaries, memoirs and personal interviews, _Mission Accomplished_ provides the first-ever complete and authoritative account of Britain’s secret war in Italy – the heroic exploits, the larger-than-life participants and the extraordinary, against-the-odds achievements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Commando: Survival of the Fittest*




  








*Hand-picked, superbly fit and highly trained – the Royal Marines is one of the finest fighting forces in the world.*

On 4 September 1991 thirty-three young men entered the Commando Training Centre at Lympstone in Devon. Hand-picked, bright, superbly fit and highly motivated, they shared only one burning desire – to become Royal Marine Commando Officers. One in three would fail.

Royal Marine Officer training is the longest, most taxing military training in the world. Young men come off the street and fifteen months later leave as the élite of the élite, superbly trained commanders of one of the finest fighting forces in military history. Marine officers undergo more arduous and more sophisticated training than other ranks, for only then can they command the necessary respect from men who wear the Green Beret of the Commando. The result is a very special soldier who can mix brains with brawn, who has looked deep into his own soul and is content with what he has seen there.

Robin Eggar followed these young men through from their first to last day of training. His unique access enabled him to see beyond the spit and polish, past the military machine to the triumphs and tragedies of a wolf pack where things do not always turn out as expected. Under the intense, claustrophobic spotlight of training, young men, often with nothing in common, are forced to rely on each other to survive. It is a tale of shared hardship, of pain confronted and overcome, of being tested beyond the limits, of supporting and helping each other.

*Robin Eggar* wanted to be a soldier until he was 12, when he fell in love with the Rolling Stones. After a spell working in the music business and managing a punk rock group, he became a freelance journalist. He considers the fifteen months he spent with the Royal Marines researching _Commando: Survival of the Fittest_ to have been both his most challenging and his most enjoyable experience in years. In order to survive with the super-fit Marines he, too, had to start serious physical training – which became the basis of a best-selling keep-fit guide, _The Royal Marine Total Fitness_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Demi-Monde: Winter: A Novel (The Demi-Monde Saga) *




  








“You can’t help getting caught up in the smartly-paced story…which is served up with lashings of steampunk relish.”
—_SFX _(UK)

“Rees makes the book work: the world he’s created is a psychopathic nightmare.”
—_The Guardian_

In the Demi-Monde, author Rod Rees has conjured up a terrifying virtual reality, a world dominated by history’s most ruthless and bloodthirsty psychopaths—from Holocaust architect Reinhard Heydrich to Torquemada, the Spanish Inquisition’s pitiless torturer, to Josef Stalin’s bloodthirsty right-hand man/monster, the infamous Beria. _The Demi-Monde: Winter_ kicks off a brilliant, high concept series that blends science fiction and thriller, steampunk and dystopian vision. If Neil Gaiman, Neal Stephenson, James Rollins, and Clive Cussler participated in Suzanne Collins’s _The Hunger Games_, the result might be something akin to the dark and ingenious madness of Rees’s _The Demi-Monde: Winter_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Star Wars: The Rising Storm (The High Republic) (Star Wars: The High Republic Book 2) *




  








*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The heroes of the High Republic era return to face a shattered peace and a fearsome foe, following the dramatic events of Light of the Jedi.*

In the wake of the hyperspace disaster and the heroism of the Jedi, the Republic continues to grow, bringing more worlds together under a single unified banner. Under the leadership of Chancellor Lina Soh, the spirit of unity extends throughout the galaxy, with the Jedi and the newly established Starlight Beacon station at the vanguard.

In celebration, the chancellor plans the Republic Fair, a showcase of the possibilities and the peace of the expanding Republic—a peace the Jedi hope to foster. Stellan Gios, Bell Zettifar, Elzar Mann, and others join the event as ambassadors of harmony. But as the eyes of the galaxy turn toward the fair, so too does the fury of the Nihil. Their leader, Marchion Ro, is intent on destroying this unity. His storm descends on the pageantry and celebration, sowing chaos and exacting revenge.

As the Jedi struggle to curb the carnage of the rampaging Nihil, they come face-to-face with the true fear their enemy plans to unleash across the galaxy—the kind of fear from which even the Force cannot shield them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Shelved Under Murder (A Blue Ridge Library Mystery Book 2) *




  








*Autumn leaves aren’t the only things falling in the historic Virginia village of Taylorsford—so are some cherished memories, and a few bodies*

October in Taylorsford, Virginia means it’s leaf peeping season, with bright colorful foliage and a delightful fresh crew of tourists attending the annual Heritage Festival which celebrates local history and arts and crafts. Library director Amy Webber, though, is slightly dreading having to spend two days running a yard sale fundraiser for her library. But during these preparations, when she and her assistant Sunny stumble across a dead body, Amy finds a real reason to be worried.

The body belonged to a renowned artist who was murdered with her own pallet knife. A search of the artist’s studio uncovers a cache of forged paintings, and when the sheriff’s chief deputy Brad Tucker realizes Amy is skilled in art history research, she’s recruited to aid the investigation. It doesn’t seem to be an easy task, but when the state’s art expert uncovers a possible connection between Amy’s deceased uncle and the murder case, Amy must champion her Aunt Lydia to clear her late husband’s name.

That’s when another killing shakes the quiet town, and danger sweeps in like an autumn wind. Now, with her swoon-inducing neighbor Richard Muir, Amy must scour their resources to once again close the books on murder in _Shelved Under Murder_, the charming second installment in Victoria Gilbert’s Blue Ridge Library mysteries, perfect for fans of Jenn McKinlay and Miranda James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**ineapple Gingerbread Men: A Cozy Christmas Mystery (Pineapple Port Mysteries Book 7)* 











*A Christmas mystery where Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant has Pineapple Port's "Santa" found dead...wearing a gingerbread man costume...with a shelf-elf stuffed in his mouth... Just another day in Pineapple Port!*
Sheriff Frank asks newly-minted private detective Charlotte to help him crack the case, but she has no idea those darn gingerbread men will start showing up _everywhere_. What did Santa do that made them so angry? And what's the secret in his colorful Christmas-themed bureau?

_"LOL Funny! I loved this book. Charlotte gets to help Frank on a case. Let's just say Gingerbread Men Reindeer and a whole lot of crazy. Oh I forgot the possum!! Read this book Janet Evanovich fan's will love this book." ~ _Deborah Kesner ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Charlotte is forced to split her time between searching for Santa's killer and helping Declan's crazy ex-Stephanie stop a corrupt district attorney in exchange for a book that could help solve more crimes in the future. She never thought she'd help calculating Stephanie with anything...but as this story comes to it's shocking ending, you'll find it could be Stephanie who's finally bitten off more cookie than she can chew...

If Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and the Golden Girls had a baby, it would be the Pineapple Port series! Fans of Lilian Jackson Braun, Jana DeLeon and Rita Mae Brown won’t be able to get enough of this wild, funny, thrilling corner of Florida!

(There is no cliffhanger for the Christmas mystery in this book. There are ongoing story sub-plots that run through the entire series, but all books in the series can be enjoyed as standalone.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Big Four: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 5)* 











*Famed private eye Hercule Poirot tackles international intrigue and espionage in this classic Agatha Christie mystery.*

Framed in the doorway of Hercule Poirot's bedroom stands an uninvited guest, coated from head to foot in dust. The man stares for a moment, then he sways and falls. Who is he? Is he suffering from shock or just exhaustion? Above all, what is the significance of the figure 4, scribbled over and over again on a sheet of paper?

Poirot finds himself plunged into a world of international intrigue, risking his life—and that of his "twin brother"—to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mystery of the Blue Train: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 6)*













*Robbery and brutal murder aboard a luxury transport ensnares the ever-attentive Hercule Poirot in The Mystery of the Blue Train, from Queen of Mystery Agatha Christie*

When the luxurious Blue Train arrives at Nice, a guard attempts to wake serene Ruth Kettering from her slumbers. But she will never wake again—for a heavy blow has killed her, disfiguring her features almost beyond recognition. What is more, her precious rubies are missing.

The prime suspect is Ruth’s estranged husband, Derek. Yet Hercule Poirot is not convinced, so he stages an eerie reenactment of the journey, complete with the murderer on board. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder on the Orient Express: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 10)*













*THE MOST WIDELY READ MYSTERY OF ALL TIME*—*NOW A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE DIRECTED BY KENNETH BRANAGH AND PRODUCED BY RIDLEY SCOTT!*

“The murderer is with us—on the train now . . .”

Just after midnight, the famous Orient Express is stopped in its tracks by a snowdrift. By morning, the millionaire Samuel Edward Ratchett lies dead in his compartment, stabbed a dozen times, his door locked from the inside. Without a shred of doubt, one of his fellow passengers is the murderer.

Isolated by the storm, detective Hercule Poirot must find the killer among a dozen of the dead man's enemies, before the murderer decides to strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death on the Nile: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 17)*













*“A top-notch literary brainteaser.” –*_*New York Times*_*

Soon to be a major motion picture sequel to *_*Murder on the Orient Express *_*with a screenplay by Michael Green, directed by and starring Kenneth Branagh alongside Gal Gadot—coming February 11, 2022!

Beloved detective Hercule Poirot embarks on a journey to Egypt in one of Agatha Christie’s most famous mysteries.*

The tranquility of a luxury cruise along the Nile was shattered by the discovery that Linnet Ridgeway had been shot through the head. She was young, stylish, and beautiful. A girl who had everything . . . until she lost her life.

Hercule Poirot recalled an earlier outburst by a fellow passenger: “I’d like to put my dear little pistol against her head and just press the trigger.” Yet under the searing heat of the Egyptian sun, nothing is ever quite what it seems.

A sweeping mystery of love, jealousy, and betrayal, _Death on the Nile_ is one of Christie’s most legendary and timeless works.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hercule Poirot's Christmas: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 20)*













*In Hercule Poirot’s Christmas, the holidays are anything but merry when a family reunion is marred by murder—and the notoriously fastidious investigator is quickly on the case.*

Christmas Eve, and the Lee family’s reunion is shattered by a deafening crash of furniture and a high-pitched wailing scream. Upstairs, the tyrannical Simeon Lee lies dead in a pool of blood, his throat slashed.

When Hercule Poirot offers to assist, he finds an atmosphere not of mourning but of mutual suspicion. It seems everyone had their own reason to hate the old man. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Sad Cypress: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 21)*













*In Agatha Christie’s classic murder mystery Sad Cypress, a woman damned by overwhelming evidence stands accused of murdering her romantic rival, and only Hercule Poirot stands between her and the gallows.*

Beautiful young Elinor Carlisle stood serenely in the dock, accused of the murder of Mary Gerrard, her rival in love. The evidence was damning: only Elinor had the motive, the opportunity, and the means to administer the fatal poison.

Yet, inside the hostile courtroom, only one man still presumed Elinor was innocent until proven guilty. Hercule Poirot was all that stood between Elinor and the gallows.…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Evil Under the Sun: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 23)*













*The classic Evil Under the Sun, one of the most famous of Agatha Christie’s Poirot investigations, has the fastidious sleuth on the trail of the killer of a sun-bronzed beauty whose death brings some rather shocking secrets into the light.*

The beautiful bronzed body of Arlena Stuart lay face down on the beach. But strangely, there was no sun and Arlena was not sunbathing…she had been strangled.

Ever since Arlena’s arrival the air had been thick with sexual tension. Each of the guests had a motive to kill her, including Arlena’s new husband. But Hercule Poirot suspects that this apparent “crime of passion” conceals something much more evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*After the Funeral: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 29)*













*Hercule Poirot is called on to investigate the murder of a brother and sister, in this classic Agatha Christie mystery now available in an updated edition with a foreword Sophie Hannah.*

_ “He was murdered, wasn’t he?”_

When Cora Lansquenet is savagely murdered, the extraordinary remark she had made the previous day at her brother Richard’s funeral suddenly takes on a chilling significance. At the reading of Richard’s will, Cora was clearly heard to say, “It’s been hushed up very nicely, hasn’t it. But he was murdered, wasn’t he?”

Did Cora’s accusation a dark truth that sealed her own fate? Or are the siblings’ deaths just tragic coincidences?

Desperate to know the truth, the Lansquenet’s solicitor turns to Hercule Poirot to unravel the mystery. For even after the funeral, death isn’t finished yet . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Man's Folly: Hercule Poirot Investigates (Hercule Poirot series Book 31)*













*When a mock murder game staged for charity threatens to turn into the real thing, the intrepid Hercule Poirot is called in to take part in this Dead Man’s Folly, a classic from the queen of suspense, Agatha Christie.*

Sir George and Lady Stubbs, the hosts of a village fete, hit upon the novel idea of staging a mock murder mystery. In good faith, Ariadne Oliver, the well-known crime writer, agrees to organize their murder hunt.

Despite weeks of meticulous planning, at the last minute Ariadne calls her friend Hercule Poirot for his expert assistance. Instinctively, she senses that’s something sinister is about to happen….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hallowe'en Party: A Hercule Poirot Mystery (Hercule Poirot series Book 36)*













*When a Halloween Party turns deadly, it falls to Hercule Poirots to unmask a murderer in Agatha Christie’s classic murder mystery, Hallowe’en Party.*

At a Halloween party, Joyce—a hostile thirteen-year-old—boasts that she once witnessed a murder. When no one believes her, she storms off home. But within hours her body is found, still in the house, drowned in an apple-bobbing tub.

That night, Hercule Poirot is called in to find the `evil presence'. But first he must establish whether he is looking for a murderer or a double-murderer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Bookshop in London: A Novel of World War II*













*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“An irresistible tale which showcases the transformative power of literacy, reminding us of the hope and sanctuary our neighborhood bookstores offer during the perilous trials of war and unrest.”

—KIM MICHELE RICHARDSON, author of The Book Woman of Troublesome Creek*

August 1939: London prepares for war as Hitler’s forces sweep across Europe. Grace Bennett has always dreamed of moving to the city, but the bunkers and blackout curtains that she finds on her arrival were not what she expected. And she certainly never imagined she’d wind up working at Primrose Hill, a dusty old bookshop nestled in the heart of London.

Through blackouts and air raids as the Blitz intensifies, Grace discovers the power of storytelling to unite her community in ways she never dreamed—a force that triumphs over even the darkest nights of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Emergence: A Novel*













*A SCALPEL WIELDING VILLAIN.
A HEALTHCARE SYSTEM THAT FAILS.
A WHISTLEBLOWER THAT PROTECTS HER PATIENTS – NO MATTER THE COSTS.*

Trusted anesthesiologist, Dr. Roxanne Roth, is healing from the loss of her fiancé by consuming her time with work. It doesn’t hurt that her new love interest, Dr. Justin Kirkland, spends almost as much time at the hospital as she does.

Entranced in the throes and complications of new love, Roxanne looks forward to work every day. Her time at the hospital would almost be cathartic if not for Dr. D.K. Webb, a neurosurgeon, who is quickly amassing a pile of complaints – and bodies.

Despite trying to avoid Webb, Roxanne finds herself working alongside the doctor during a routine, low-risk surgery. Fueled by cocaine and ego, Webb intentionally sabotages the case, leading to the patient dying on the operating table.

Roxanne’s tenuous grip on recovery is shattered with her patient’s death, quickly replaced by anger and a drive for justice. Now Roxanne will do anything to protect her patients from the killer on the other side of the sterile surgical field—before he can silence her as well.

*Fans of Tess Gerritsen and Kelly Parsons will love this gripping medical romantic thriller from debut author Shira Shiloah.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**hris Chelios: Made in America *












From being inducted to the Hockey Hall of Fame in 2013, to serving in an executive role on the Detroit Red Wings, and signing on to become an NHL analyst for Fox Sports 1, Chris Chelios has proven himself to be a man of many talents and here he tells his story. Drafted by the Montreal Canadiens in 1981, Chelios enjoyed a long career in the NHL, playing for 26 seasons for the Canadiens as well as the Chicago Blackhawks and the Detroit Red Wings, two diehard hockey markets in which he has become a beloved figure. From the 1992 Stanley Cup final to the 2006 Winter Olympics team, Chelios shares his achievements on the ice while providing new information on his life off it to readers, making this autobiography a must-have not only for Chelios fans, but anyone who loves the game of hockey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hockey Confidential*













Over 500,000 hockey fans follow Bob McKenzie on Twitter and millions more on TSN—no one has the access or breadth and depth of experience when it comes to the hockey.

Now in his very first book on the NHL, Bob goes behind the scenes, covering the inside stories, the lesser-known personalities and the events that shape Canada’s game. He talks to Bobby Orr about Connor McDavid (touted as “the next Crosby”), reveals the actual stats that NHL coaches and scouts use, and explores what it’s like to be Don Cherry’s son. Entertaining, insightful and a damn good read, _Hockey Confidential_ is a must for every hockey fan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Changing the Game: A History of NHL Expansion*













*The complete history of the growth of the NHL*

_Changing the Game: A History of NHL Expansion_ celebrates an often-overlooked aspect of hockey history. The book provides comprehensive coverage of the NHL’s spread across the North American market in the 1920s along with the memorable expansions that began in 1967.

Relive some great and painful moments from the debut seasons of forgotten teams such as the Montreal Maroons and California Seals along with fan favorites like the Boston Bruins and New York Rangers. Every first-year NHL roster is covered and nearly 100 players share their memories of playing for hard-luck clubs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Beyond the Body Farm: A Legendary Bone Detective Explores Murders, Mysteries, and the Revolution in Forensic Science*













There is no scientist in the world like Dr. Bill Bass. A pioneer in forensic anthropology, Bass created the world's first laboratory dedicated to the study of human decomposition—three acres of land on a hillside in Tennessee where human bodies are left to the elements. His research at "the Body Farm" has revolutionized forensic science, helping police crack cold cases and pinpoint time of death. But during a forensics career that spans half a century, Bass and his work have ranged far beyond the gates of the Body Farm. In this riveting book, the bone sleuth explores the rise of modern forensic science, using fascinating cases from his career to take readers into the real world of C.S.I.

Some of Bill Bass's cases rely on the simplest of tools and techniques, such as reassembling—from battered torsos and a stack of severed limbs—eleven people hurled skyward by an explosion at an illegal fireworks factory. Other cases hinge on sophisticated techniques Bass could not have imagined when he began his career: harnessing scanning electron microscopy to detect trace elements in knife wounds; and extracting DNA from a long-buried corpse, only to find that the female murder victim may have been mistakenly identified a quarter-century before.

In _Beyond the Body Farm_, readers will follow Bass as he explores the depths of an East Tennessee lake with a twenty-first-century sonar system, in a quest for an airplane that disappeared with two people on board thirty-five years ago; see Bass exhume fifties pop star "the Big Bopper" to determine what injuries he suffered in the plane crash that killed three rock and roll legends on "the day the music died"; and join Bass as he works to decipher an ancient Persian death scene nearly three thousand years old. Witty and engaging, Bass dissects the methods used by homicide investigators every day, leading readers on an extraordinary journey into the high-tech science that it takes to crack a case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Of Wolves and Men (Scribner Classics)*













*National Book Award Finalist: A “brilliant” study of the science and mythology of the wolf by the New York Times–bestselling author of Arctic Dreams (The Washington Post).*

When John Fowles reviewed _Of Wolves and Men_, he called it “A remarkable book, both biologically absorbing and humanly rich, and one that should be read by every concerned American.” In this National Book Award–shortlisted work, literary master Barry Lopez guides us through the world of the wolf and our often-mistaken perceptions of another species’ place on our shared planet. Throughout the centuries, the wolf has been a figure of fascination and mystery, and a major motif in literature and myth. Inspiring fear and respect, the creature has long exerted a powerful influence on the human imagination. _Of Wolves and Men _takes the reader into the world of the _Canis lupus_ and its relationship to humankind through the ages. Lopez draws on science, history, mythology, and his own field research to present a compelling portrait of wolves both real and imagined, dispelling our fear of them while celebrating their place in our history, legends, and hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Jews: Story of a People*













*The “epic and stirring story” of 4,000 years of Judaism—told by a #1 New York Times–bestselling author (Jewish Quarterly).*

From their nomadic beginnings and the rise of Moses to the kings David and Solomon through the Diaspora and the unthinkable horror of the Holocaust—and culminating in the founding of the state of Israel—this is the sweeping tale of the Jews. Howard Fast, author of the classic _Spartacus, _displays his gift for compelling narrative throughout this eminently readable and well-researched saga.

In Fast’s telling, truth is stranger, and more inspiring, than fiction. “Here, I decided, was one of the most exciting and romantic adventures in all the history of mankind,” he explains in his introduction. “It had a continuity that spanned most of recorded history. It was filled with drama, passion, tragedy, and faith; and with all due reverence for the scholars, it pleaded for a storyteller to tell it as a story, indeed as the story of all stories.”

Fast’s accomplishment is required reading not only for lovers of great literature but also for anyone interested in the march of civilization. Barry Holtz, the editor of _The Schocken Guide to Jewish Books_ hails _The Jews _as “an exciting and pleasurable [introduction] to a four-thousand-year epic.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Jewish Resistance: Uprisings against the Nazis in World War II*













Threatened with extermination, many Jewish people refused to go passively to their deaths at the hands of the Nazis during World War II and instead put up heroic resistance. Prisoners at Sobibór and Treblinka organized successful revolts, while at Auschwitz they sacrificed their lives to dynamite the crematorium.

Beyond the barbed wire of the camps, hundreds of Jewish people were active in the French resistance and thousands fought with partisans in other occupied countries. One and a half million more served in the Allied armed forces. Incredibly, it took the Nazis longer to subdue the forces of the Warsaw ghetto than it had taken them to defeat the Polish army in 1939. This book reveals a little known chapter of history and uncovers many stories of amazing courage in the face of overwhelming odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*P**rague Winter: A Personal Story of Remembrance and War, 1937-1948*













*Drawing on her own memory, her parents’ written reflections, interviews with contemporaries, and newly-available documents, former US Secretary of State and New York Times bestselling author Madeleine Albright recounts a tale that is by turns harrowing and inspiring.*

Before she turned twelve, Madeleine Albright’s life was shaken by some of the most cataclysmic events of the 20th century: the Nazi invasion of her native Prague, the Battle of Britain, the attempted genocide of European Jewry, the allied victory in World War II, the rise of communism, and the onset of the Cold War. 

In _Prague Winter, _Albright reflects on her discovery of her family’s Jewish heritage many decades after the war, on her Czech homeland’s tangled history, and on the stark moral choices faced by her parents and their generation. Often relying on eyewitness descriptions, she tells the story of how millions of ordinary citizens were ripped from familiar surroundings and forced into new roles as exile leaders and freedom fighters, resistance organizers and collaborators, victims and killers. These events of enormous complexity are shaped by concepts familiar to any growing child: fear, trust, adaptation, the search for identity, the pressure to conform, the quest for independence, and the difference between right and wrong. 

_Prague Winter_ is an exploration of the past with timeless dilemmas in mind, a journey with universal lessons that is simultaneously a deeply personal memoir and an incisive work of history. It serves as a guide to the future through the lessons of the past, as seen through the eyes of one of the international community’s most respected and fascinating figures. Albright and her family’s experiences provide an intensely human lens through which to view the most political and tumultuous years in modern history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Legend of Caleb York (A Caleb York Western Book 1)* 













*In the Arizona frontier, a corrupt sheriff faces a mysterious gunslinger in this action Western series debut by the New York Times bestselling author.*

In an untamed desert ruled by outlaws, Trinidad, New Mexico, appears to be an oasis of civilization. Sheriff Harry Gauge rules his town with an iron fist, a fast gun—and an unbridled thirst for power.

Rancher George Cullen would rather take a bullet than give in to the greedy sheriff's land grab. But a cattle empire isn't all Gauge wants—he also has his eye on Cullen's beautiful daughter, Willa. So Cullen gets word out that he's hiring the fastest gunslinger money can buy. When a stranger rides in, townsfolk wonder if this is the rancher's hired gun. Whoever he is, the stranger won't be pushed . . . and his aim is deadly.

Shortly before his death, legendary crime writer Mickey Spillane asked that his friend and protégé Max Allan Collins—himself an acclaimed writer—complete his unfinished works. Among them was an unproduced screenplay featuring Sheriff Caleb York, which sparked the action-packed, truly gritty Caleb York Western series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Scalawags*












Union Army sergeant Sam Walker returns home to Iowa after leaving a prisoner of war camp, only to discover that his sweetheart has married his brother. He heads down to Mulberry, Texas, to keep a promise to his fallen Union army brother-in-arms, Joe Farrell, to make sure that his family is safe. But what Sam finds is the Farrell family in shambles: a gang of former Confederate soldiers are harassing them because of Joe’s Union service. In desperation, Joe’s widow, Julia, has married the gang’s sadistic leader—a man Sam had haunting his dreams since the war. To rescue Julia, Sam will need to rely on his wits as much as his guns, and he’ll need the help of the whole Farrell clan, including Joe’s disarming younger sister, Mary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Witching Hour: Books 1-3*











*A powerful heroine over forty*.

On the eve of her 40th birthday, Constance leaves her old life behind. She moves in with her odd grandmother in Creel Creek, Virginia… but nothing is as it seems.

Under the sleepy surface, the small town is teeming with supernatural beings. Constance discovers she comes from a long line of witches. And on the day she hits the big 4-0, she’ll come into her powers.

When she finds the town’s resident vampire dead, things go from surreal to scary. The local sheriff is convinced that a killer is lurking in the shadows, hunting anyone with supernatural abilities…including witches like her.

Read this page-turning mystery and two more full-length stories as Constance proves you can find your power at any age.

This boxed set includes:
_Midlife Curses
Never Been Hexed
Must Love Charms_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wisteria Witches: A Laugh-Out-Loud Funny Witch Cozy Mystery (Wisteria Witches Mysteries Book 1)*













*A small town with big secrets. A neighbor who bites. Plus a house with a mind of its own. Welcome to Wisteria.*

What's the first thing you'd do if you found out you had witch powers? Amaze your friends and family? Use magic to clean the kitchen in two seconds flat? Fight monsters and solve murders? For Zara Riddle, the answer is all of the above.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body in the Attic: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Series Book 14)*













Caterer Faith Fairchild and family are living in one of historic Cambridge, Massachusetts', venerable Brattle Street houses while the Reverend Tom teaches a course at the Harvard Divinity School and does some soul searching -- is his Aleford parish his true calling? One night in downtown Boston, Faith is startled by a face from her past. It's Richard Morgan, a former boyfriend from her life as a single woman in Manhattan. Their heady, whirlwind affair in the waning days of the self-indulgent 1980s ended abruptly. Now he's back, as exciting as ever.

Then something occurs that turns a pleasant sabbatical into a nightmare -- Faith discovers a diary, written in 1946 and hidden in the attic, that reveals an unspeakable horror. Suddenly dark secrets seem to permeate every room. And with Richard guarding strange secrets of his own, Faith is soon caught up in solving more than one troubling mystery ... with a murderer lurking a little too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body in the Snowdrift: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Series Book 15)*













Caterer Faith Fairchild has a bad feeling about her father-in-law's decision to celebrate his seventieth birthday with a family reunion ski week at the Pine Slopes resort in Vermont -- the Fairchilds' favorite getaway since Faith's husband, the Reverend Thomas Fairchild, was a toddler. At first her unease seems unfounded -- until Faith comes across a corpse on one of the cross-country trails, the apparent victim of a heart attack.

Then one catastrophe follows another: the mysterious disappearance of the Pine Slopes' master chef, a malicious prank at the sports center, a break-in at the Fairchild condo, the sabotage of a chairlift. And when a fatal "accident" with the snow-making machines stains the slopes blood red, Faith realizes she'll have to work fast to solve a murderous puzzle -- because suddenly not only are the reunion and the beloved resort's future in jeopardy . . . but Faith's life is as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Last Call (A Pax Arrington Mystery Book 2)*













_*“Come out, come out, wherever you are...”*_

A beautiful young woman trapped within a killer’s sick and twisted game.
Stella Hughes called for help, but help did not come in time.
She could not hide, fight, or escape.
Stella was ensnared in the killer’s web.
The victim of a twisted serial killer’s mind.

Shortly after detective Paxton takes on the case of Stella Hughes, he realizes this is no ordinary murder. It becomes clear very quickly that Stella, the girl Paxton had known, was the victim of another serial killer - a theory that’s quickly confirmed by a bright, quirky independent journalist named Marcy. As they dig deeper into this killer, they soon learn of his twisted obsession.

With his friend FBI Special Agent Blake Wilder by his side, Paxton engages in a hunt for a killer that will take him on winding, twisting paths he never thought he would tread.
The killer will make him do what nobody else has been able to do before... confront himself and confront his past.
As the killer rampages through town and proves to be as elusive as anybody Paxton has ever hunted, the stakes for he and everybody around him rise.
*And unless Paxton can find and capture him, nobody will be safe.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Killing Kindness (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 6)*













*The Yorkshire detectives are upstaged by a Shakespeare-inspired serial killer in this “stylish, superior . . . snappy” mystery (Kirkus Reviews).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

The CID’s Andrew Dalziel prefers simple killers. Not a crackpot who fancies himself Hamlet and taunts authorities with lofty quotes from the Bard. Dubbed the Yorkshire Choker, he’s already taken three lives in four weeks and promises more tragedy to come. To help nab the serial strangler, Peter Pascoe has enlisted the help of linguistics professors, psychologists, and psychics—all of it nonsense to the grounded Dalziel. But as the murders escalate, the motives become more tangled, and the killer’s identity grows more elusive scene-by-crime-scene, Dalziel and Pascoe must do everything they can to bring down the curtain on the princely fiend.

A Killing Kindness _is the 6th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Deadheads (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 7)*













*In a “splendid mystery with . . . a lovely twist,” the Yorkshire detectives dig up a bad seed in a horticulturalist’s rosy life (Publishers Weekly).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

What’s the secret of Patrick Aldermann’s success? Well, he was bequeathed his aunt’s gardened estate after her sudden death; his wife’s wealthy father died leaving the couple a hefty inheritance; and several fatal mishaps among colleagues have allowed the milquetoast to rise in his company with alarming speed. His boss fears he’s hired a serial killer—a suspicion that’s compelled the CID’s Andrew Dalziel and Peter Pascoe to investigate. Is it possible the mild-mannered accountant, whose only real side passion seems to be roses, has a thorny edge? If yes, then who’s the next deadhead to be pruned from Aldermann’s perfect life?

Deadheads _is the 7th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Underworld (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 10)*













*A Yorkshire mining town is haunted by a mysterious tragedy in this “admirable addition to Hill’s Dalziel/Pascoe series” (The Washington Post Book World).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Colin Farr has returned to Burrthorpe—and to judgmental whispers. His father had once been implicated in the disappearance of a little girl, and his apparent suicide confirmed the suspicions. Defensive, troubled, and handsome, Colin’s only comfort is with his protective and infatuated tutor, Ellie, wife of Inspector Peter Pascoe. But their increasingly questionable relationship isn’t all that’s testing Pascoe’s patience. So is solving the crime that’s plaguing Colin’s family history. But when another murder rocks the mining town, and all clues point to Colin, Pascoe and Dalziel must descend into the darkest depths of Burrthorpe to unearth its secrets.

Underworld _is the 10th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Arms and the Women (The Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries Book 18 )*













*Pascoe’s wife becomes a moving target in this “delightfully quirky, literate, often explosively funny” mystery in the acclaimed series (Publishers Weekly).*

Reginald Hill “raised the classical British mystery to new heights” when he introduced pugnacious Yorkshire Det. Inspector Andrew Dalziel and his partner, the callow Sgt. Peter Pascoe (_The New York Times Book Review_). Their chafing differences in education, manners, technique, and temperament made them “the most remarkable duo in the annals of crime fiction” (_Toronto Star_). Adapted into a long-running hit show for the BBC, the Gold Dagger Award–winning series is now available as ebooks.

Ellie Pascoe is a novelist, former campus radical, overprotective mother—and as an inspector’s wife, on high alert of suspicious behavior. When she thwarts an abduction plot, her husband, Peter, and his partner, Andrew Dalziel, assume a link to one of their past cases. An attack on Ellie’s best friend, Daphne, and a series of threatening letters from Ellie’s foiled kidnappers prove them wrong. Packed off to an isolated seaside safe place, Ellie, Daphne, and their bodyguard, DC Shirley Novello, aren’t about to lie in wait for the culprits’ next move. They’re on the offensive. No matter how calculated their plot of retaliation is, they have no idea just how desperately someone wants Ellie out of the picture. Or how insanely epic the reasons are.

Arms and the Women_ is the 19th book in the Dalziel and Pascoe Mysteries, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Donnie Brasco: My Undercover Life in the Mafia: a True Story by an FBI Agent*













*Posing as jewel thief "Donnie Brasco," FBI agent Joseph D. Pistone carried out the most audacious sting operation ever, working undercover for six years to infiltrate the flamboyant community of mafia soldiers, "connected guys," captains and godfathers.
*
Now his unforgettable eyewitness account brings to pulsating life the entire world of wiseguys—their code of honor and their treachery, their wives, girlfriends and whores, their lavish spending and dirty dealings.

With the drama and suspense of a high-tension thriller, Joseph Pistone reveals every incredible aspect of the jealously guarded world he penetrated...and draws a chilling picture of what the mafia is, does, and means in America today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Robert B. Parker's Colorblind (A Jesse Stone Novel Book 17)*













*Police chief Jesse Stone returns in the newest novel in Robert B. Parker's New York Times--bestselling series, and his newest case hits right at the heart of the Paradise police force.*

Jesse Stone is back on the job after a stint in rehab, and the road to recovery is immediately made bumpy by a series of disturbing and apparently racially motivated crimes, beginning with the murder of an African American woman. Then, Jesse's own deputy Alisha--the first black woman hired by the Paradise police force--becomes the target of a sophisticated frame-up. As he and his team work tirelessly to unravel the truth, he has to wonder if this is just one part of an even grander plot, one with an end game more destructive than any of them can imagine.

At the same time, a mysterious young man named Cole Slayton rolls into town with a chip on his shoulder and a problem with authority--namely, Jesse. Yet, something about the angry twenty-something appeals to Jesse, and he takes Cole under his wing. But there's more to him than meets the eye, and his secrets might change Jesse's life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Detectives Kane and Alton Series: Books 1-3 *













*Looking for a new crime thriller series you won’t be able to put down? If you love nail-biting tension and jaw-dropping twists, then look no further than the Detectives Kane and Alton series from USA Today bestselling crime author, D.K. Hood.*

The first three books in this exciting series see *Kane and Alton* on the hunt for killers preying on the small American town of *Black Rock Falls*.

*Don’t Tell a Soul:

The floor was stone cold on her bare skin. Her heart pounded in her chest. ‘Not a soul knows where I am,’ she thought as she took in the darkness around her. And then she heard his footsteps…*

When Detective Jenna Alton and her new deputy David Kane move to the remote town of Black Rock Falls, they soon discover this is anything but a quiet little town. As visitors to the town are reported missing and a body is found stuffed into a barrel at the local dump, Kane and Alton know they have a serial killer on the loose.

*Bring Me Flowers:

She’d walked this way hundreds of times before. She knew every twist and turn. She didn’t know this was the last time she’d ever walk this path.*

The body of schoolgirl Felicity Parker is found in a forest carefully laid out with nothing but a freshly picked bunch of flowers next to her lifeless form. As more schoolgirls are murdered, Kane and Alton must rush to find the killer before more girls are taken.

*Follow Me Home:

Her bare arms are scratched and bleeding as she runs through the forest. The light fades behind her but she must keep running. She knows what will happen to her if she stops…*

Kane and Alton are called to an empty house where the body of Amos Price lies in a pool of his own blood. As they begin to unpick the life of the reclusive victim, they uncover a disturbing link between Price and the disappearance of several young girls many years before. And as they come close to finding out who is behind Price’s murder, the killer turns their sights on Kane and Alton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**rop Shot: A Myron Bolitar Novel*













In the second Myron Bolitar novel from Edgar Award–winner Harlan Coben, a young woman’s tragic death spirals into a shattering drama of menace, secrets, and rage. Suddenly Myron is in over his head—and playing the most dangerous game of all.

*“Engaging . . . hilarious.”—Los Angeles Times Book Review
*
Once, Valerie Simpson’s tennis career skyrocketed; now, the headlines belong to a player from the wrong side of the tracks. But when Valerie is shot dead in cold blood and dropped outside the stadium at the U.S. Open, sports agent Myron Bolitar investigates the killing and uncovers a connection between the two players and a six-year-old murder at an exclusive mainline club. As Myron is drawn into the case—along with a dirty U.S. senator, a jealous mother, and the mob—he finds himself caught between a killer and the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Stolen Breath: A gripping psychological thriller*













*The happiest day of her life was also the worst.*

Almost a year ago, Delia Caswell’s husband died suddenly. That same night, she gave birth to a baby girl.

Grieving her husband and battling postpartum depression, *her life unravels* one day at a time.

*But fate is not done with her yet...*

Just as she pulls herself together and learns to be a good mom to her daughter, she walks into the nursery to find her baby gone, *snatched from her crib* in broad daylight.

Her daughter's kidnapping sets in motion a chain of events that turn her *world upside down* all over again.

Who took Lea Caswell?

Is it the nanny from hell that Delia fired not long ago? Or is it *someone more dangerous*?

A single note she finds in a stuffed toy sends her back to a past she tried hard to leave behind.

In the frantic search for her child, old wounds are ripped open, dark secrets are unveiled, and Delia discovers the true meaning of *betrayal, obsession, and danger*.

Will she find her child before she loses her sanity or her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Legends of the Fall*













*Three novellas by the New York Times bestselling author, including the classic tale of brotherhood from the Montana plains through the horrors of WWI.*

Jim Harrison’s critically acclaimed novella “Legends of the Fall”—which was made into the film of the same name—is an epic tale of three brothers fighting for justice in a world gone mad. Moving from the expansive landscape of early twentieth-century Montana to the blood-drenched battlefields of World War I Europe, Harrison explores the desperate actions of which men are capable when their lives or aspirations are threatened.
Also including the novellas “Revenge” and “The Man Who Gave Up His Name,” _Legends of the Fall_ confirms Jim Harrison’s reputation as a writer who “stands high among the writers of his generation. This book is rich, alive, and shatteringly visceral. A triumph” (_New Yorker_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ard Cold Winter: A Van Shaw Novel*













Former Army Ranger and thief Van Shaw is thrust into danger as lethal and unpredictable as the war he left behind in this emotionally powerful and gritty follow up to the acclaimed _Past Crimes._

When an old crony of Van Shaw’s late grandfather calls in a favor, the recently-discharged Ranger embarks on a dangerous journey to the Olympic Mountains, in search of a missing girl tied to Van’s own criminal past. What he finds instead is a brutal murder scene, including a victim from one of Seattle’s most influential families.

But the dead bodies are only the start of Van’s troubles. A fellow Ranger from Afghanistan turns up at Van’s doorstep, seeking support from his former sergeant even as Van wrestles with his own reemerging symptoms of PTSD. The murder investigation leads to heavy pressure, with a billionaire businessman on one side and vicious gangsters on the other, each willing to play dirty to get what they want.

The price of his survival may be too high, demanding moral compromises that could destroy Van’s relationship with his iron-willed girlfriend, Luce. And when a trusted friend’s betrayal pushes him to the edge, Van has to enlist help from some unexpected places—including someone he believed was lost forever.

The Ranger will need every ally he can get. A powerful, unseen player is about to unleash a firestorm on Seattle that will burn Van and his people to ashes—and it will take a miracle to stop it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Holland Taylor Trilogy: Penance, Dearly Departed, and Practice to Deceive*













*Three compelling and unforgettable mysteries by Edgar Award winner David Housewright*

Holland Taylor is comfortable in interrogation rooms. For years the cold, dark cells of the Minneapolis homicide squad were his turf, and with the help of his partner he wrung confessions out of countless killers. But that was long ago. 
In _Penance_,Taylor is on the other side of the desk. Tonight he is the suspect. Taylor’s career in the department ended after his wife and daughter were killed in a drunk driving accident. The culprit, John Brown, was sentenced to a measly six years for vehicular manslaughter, and Taylor vowed bloody vengeance in front of open court. After a few months of freedom, Brown is shot dead, and Taylor, now a private investigator, is called in as the obvious suspect. He didn’t kill Brown, but he will find out who did—even if it means tearing Minneapolis apart from the inside out. 
In _Dearly Departed_, Holland Taylor discovers a recording made by a woman named Alison Emerton explaining that if she is missing, it is because Raymond Fleck killed her. Fleck, a convicted rapist, lost his job at a kennel after Alison accused him of sexual harassment and stalking. She vanished soon after, leaving behind her wallet, coat, and boots, on a night when twenty-three inches of snow fell on Minneapolis. Her lawyer has hired Taylor to find her. But as Taylor digs into Alison’s past, he learns that Fleck was not the only person who wanted her dead_._ 
In _Practice to Deceive_, Florida widow and retiree Irene Gustafson is rich and alone. Following the advice of Ann Landers, Gustafson hands her money over to an investment manager. The returns are steady until he starts investing in Willow Tree, a low-income housing development on the fringes of the Twin Cities. The money vanishes, and the widow is destitute. That’s where Holland Taylor, Minneapolis private detective, comes in. His recently retired parents are her neighbors, and they want Taylor to recover the old lady’s money. It seems impossible, but as he investigates Willow Tree he finds a twisted real-estate conspiracy with deep roots in city politics—and a vicious killer hired to protect the secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**rtifact (The Artifact Series Book 1)*












August 8, 2085

When an odd, egg shaped, metallic artifact is uncovered in a hundred-million-year old dinosaur dig site in Wyoming, Professor of paleontology, Randall Wilson knows the ramifications. He removes it from among the bones and cleans the caked dirt from its surface then places it under a lamp for a better look and it begins to glow. Bursting from its surface, a hologram appears showing columns of vertical lines and slashes which reminds him of binary code. Instantly, he knows that this artifact couldn’t be from this planet and he also knows that his life might be in danger as countries would kill for the secrets that might be contained beneath its glowing surface.
His only hope is to get the alien object to the government before someone else gets to him. Once accomplished, the egg begins revealing its secrets and the race is on to save Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Chasing Ghosts: A Tour of Our Fascination with Spirits and the Supernatural*













*Take a spirited tour through the supernatural history of America, from its haunted sites to its famous ghosts to its ghost-obsessed pop culture.*

Ghosts are everywhere—whether you believe in them or not. Every town has its local legends, and countless books, movies, and TV shows are haunted by their presence. But our obsession with ghosts runs deeper than we know—and is embedded in the very fabric of American history.

Writer and historian Marc Hartzman dons the mantle of tour guide, taking readers on a fascinating journey through supernatural history, including:

• The Fox Sisters and the rise of Spiritualism 
• The supernatural obsessions of famous figures like Sir Arthur Conan Doyle 
• Famous haunted sites like the Eastern State Penitentiary in Philadelphia and the LaLaurie House in New Orleans
• Famous ghosts like the Bell Witch of Tennessee and the Greenbrier Ghost of West Virginia
• Paranormal investigators like Ed and Lorraine Warren 

Deeply researched and highly entertaining, with archival images and black and white illustrations, _Chasing Ghosts_ will satisfy believers and skeptics alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Liberty or Death: The French Revolution*













*A strinking account of the impact of the French Revolution in Paris, across the French countryside, and around the globe*

The French Revolution has fascinated, perplexed, and inspired for more than two centuries. It was a seismic event that radically transformed France and launched shock waves across the world. In this provocative new history, Peter McPhee draws on a lifetime’s study of eighteenth-century France and Europe to create an entirely fresh account of the world’s first great modern revolution—its origins, drama, complexity, and significance.

Was the Revolution a major turning point in French—even world—history, or was it instead a protracted period of violent upheaval and warfare that wrecked millions of lives? McPhee evaluates the Revolution within a genuinely global context: Europe, the Atlantic region, and even farther. He acknowledges the key revolutionary events that unfolded in Paris, yet also uncovers the varying experiences of French citizens outside the gates of the city: the provincial men and women whose daily lives were altered—or not—by developments in the capital. Enhanced with evocative stories of those who struggled to cope in unpredictable times, McPhee’s deeply researched book investigates the changing personal, social, and cultural world of the eighteenth century. His startling conclusions redefine and illuminate both the experience and the legacy of France’s transformative age of revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**riving While Black: African American Travel and the Road to Civil Rights*













*The basis of a major PBS documentary by Gretchen Sorin and Ric Burns (first airing: October 13, 2020 at 9PM ET), this revelatory history shows how the automobile fundamentally changed African American life.*

It’s hardly a secret that mobility has always been limited, if not impossible, for African Americans. Before the Civil War, masters confined their slaves to their property, while free black people found themselves regularly stopped, questioned, and even kidnapped. Restrictions on movement before Emancipation carried over, in different forms, into Reconstruction and beyond; for most of the 20th century, many white Americans felt blithely comfortable denying their black countrymen the right to travel freely on trains and buses. Yet it became more difficult to shackle someone who was cruising along a highway at 45 miles per hour.

In _Driving While Black_, the acclaimed historian Gretchen Sorin reveals how the car—the ultimate symbol of independence and possibility—has always held particular importance for African Americans, allowing black families to evade the many dangers presented by an entrenched racist society and to enjoy, in some measure, the freedom of the open road. She recounts the creation of a parallel, unseen world of black motorists, who relied on travel guides, black only businesses, and informal communications networks to keep them safe. From coast to coast, mom and pop guest houses and tourist homes, beauty parlors, and even large hotels—including New York’s Hotel Theresa, the Hampton House in Miami, or the Dunbar Hotel in Los Angeles—as well as night clubs and restaurants like New Orleans’ Dooky Chase and Atlanta’s Paschal’s, fed travelers and provided places to stay the night. At the heart of Sorin’s story is Victor and Alma Green’s famous _Green Book_, a travel guide begun in 1936, which helped grant black Americans that most basic American rite, the family vacation.

As Sorin demonstrates, black travel guides and black-only businesses encouraged a new way of resisting oppression. Black Americans could be confident of finding welcoming establishments as they traveled for vacation or for business. Civil Rights workers learned where to stay and where to eat in the South between marches and protests. As Driving While Black reminds us, the Civil Rights Movement was just that—a movement of black people and their allies in defiance of local law and custom. At the same time, she shows that the car, despite the freedoms it offered, brought black people up against new challenges, from segregated ambulance services to unwarranted traffic stops, and the racist violence that too often followed.

Interwoven with Sorin’s own family history and enhanced by dozens of little known images, _Driving While Black_ charts how the automobile fundamentally reshaped African American life, and opens up an entirely new view onto one of the most important issues of our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Pearl Harbor: Final Judgement: The Shocking True Story of the Military Intelligence Failure at Pearl Harbor and the Fourteen Men Responsible for the Disaster*













*This account of the top secret investigation is “essential history . . . the authoritative appraisal of why American armed forces met the Japanese attack asleep” (The Christian Science Monitor).*

On December 6, 1941, Admiral Husband E. Kimmel, commander in chief of the United States Pacific Fleet, assured his staff that the Japanese would not attack Pearl Harbor. The next morning, Japanese carriers steamed toward Hawaii to launch one of the most devastating surprise attacks in the history of war, proving the admiral disastrously wrong. Immediately, an investigation began into how the American military could have been caught so unaware.

The results of the initial investigation failed to implicate who was responsible for this intelligence debacle. Secretary of War Henry L. Stimson, realizing that high-ranking members of the military had provided false testimony, decided to reopen the investigation by bringing in an unknown major by the name of Henry C. Clausen. Over the course of ten months, from November 1944 to September 1945, Clausen led an exhaustive investigation. He logged more than fifty-five thousand miles and interviewed over one hundred military and civilian personnel, ultimately producing an eight-hundred-page report that brought new evidence to light. Clausen left no stone unturned in his dogged effort to determine who was truly responsible for the disaster at Pearl Harbor.

_Pearl Harbor: Final Judgement_ reveals all of the eye-opening details of Clausen’s investigation and is a damning account of massive intelligence failure. To this day, the story surrounding the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor stokes controversy and conspiracy theories. This book provides conclusive evidence that shows how the US military missed so many signals and how it could have avoided the events of that fateful day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Day of Infamy: The Bombing of Pearl Harbor*













*Lord’s classic, bestselling account of the bombing of Pearl Harbor*

The Day of Infamy began as a quiet morning on the American naval base at Pearl Harbor. But as Japan’s deadly torpedoes suddenly rained down on the Pacific fleet, soldiers, generals, and civilians alike felt shock, then fear, then rage. From the chaos, a thousand personal stories of courage emerged. Drawn from hundreds of interviews, letters, and diaries, Walter Lord recounts the many tales of heroism and tragedy by those who experienced the attack firsthand. From the musicians of the USS _Nevada_ who insisted on finishing “The Star Spangled Banner” before taking cover, to the men trapped in the capsized USS _Oklahoma_ who methodically voted on the best means of escape, each story conveys the terror and confusion of the raid, as well as the fortitude of those who survived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach: D-Day, the US Rangers, and the Untold Story of Maisy Battery*













*A New York Times bestseller! The untold story of what really happened on D-Day.*

The Rangers’ mission was clear. They were to lead the assault on Omaha Beach and break out inland. Simultaneously, other Ranger units would scale the cliffs at Pointe du Hoc to destroy the ostensibly huge gun battery there and thus protect the invasion fleet from being targeted. But was the Pointe du Hoc mission actually necessary? Why did the Allies plan and execute an attack on a gun battery that they knew in advance contained no field guns? And more importantly, why did they ignore the position at Maisy that did? Using personal interviews with the surviving Rangers who fought on the beach and at Pointe du Hoc, _The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach_ presents exceptionally detailed new research that takes the reader into the middle of the action with the Rangers.

Gary Sterne has made a painstaking study of what the Allies actually knew in advance of D-Day, including what was known about Maisy Battery. Maps, orders, and assault plans have been found in American, British, and German archives, many of which have only recently been released after staying classified for more than sixty years. Radio communications of the Rangers as they advanced inland have been found, and Royal Air Force intelligence evaluations of bombing missions directed at the site have now been released. All of this combines to make _The Cover-Up at Omaha Beach_ one of the most up-to-date references on the subject.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*December 1941: 31 Days that Changed America and Saved the World*













In the days before the attack on Pearl Harbor, eyes in America were focused on the war in Europe or distracted by the elevated mood sweeping the country in the final days of the Great Depression. But when planes dropped out of a clear blue sky and bombed the American naval base and aerial targets in Hawaii, all of that changed. _December 1941_ takes readers into the moment-by-moment ordeal of a nation waking to war.

Best-selling author Craig Shirley celebrates the American spirit while reconstructing the events that called it to shine with rare and piercing light. By turns nostalgic and critical, he puts readers on the ground in the stir and the thick of the action. Relying on daily news reports from around the country and recently declassified government papers, Shirley sheds light on the crucial diplomatic exchanges leading up to the attack, the policies on internment of Japanese living in the U.S. after the assault, and the near-total overhaul of the U.S. economy for war.

Shirley paints a compelling portrait of pre-war American culture: the fashion, the celebrities, the pastimes. And his portrait of America at war is just as vivid: heroism, self-sacrifice, mass military enlistments, national unity and resolve, and the prodigious talents of Hollywood and Tin Pan Alley aimed at the Axis Powers, as well as the more troubling price-controls and rationing, federal economic takeover, and censorship. 

Featuring colorful personalities such as Franklin Roosevelt, Winston Churchill, U.S. Secretary of State Cordell Hull, and General Douglas MacArthur, _December 1941_ highlights a period of profound change in American government, foreign and domestic policy, law, economics, and business, chronicling the developments day by day through that singular and momentous month.

_December 1941_ features surprising revelations, amusing anecdotes, and heart-wrenching stories, and also explores the unique religious and spiritual dimension of a culture under assault on the eve of Christmas. Before the attack on Pearl Harbor, the closest thing to war for the Americans was uncoordinated, mediocre war games in South Carolina. Less than thirty days later, by the end of December 1941, the nation was involved in a pitched battle for the preservation of its very way of life, a battle that would forever change the nation and the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Reporting War: How Foreign Correspondents Risked Capture, Torture and Death to Cover World War II*












*This “excellent, wonderfully-researched” chronicle of WWII journalism explores the lives and work of embedded reporters across every theater of war (Chris Ogden, former Time magazine bureau chief in London).*

Luminary journalists Ed Murrow, Martha Gellhorn, Walter Cronkite, and Clare Hollingworth were among the young reporters who chronicled World War II’s daily horrors and triumphs for Western readers. In _Reporting War_, fellow foreign correspondent Ray Moseley mines their writings to create an exhilarating parallel narrative of the war effort in Europe, Pearl Harbor, North Africa, and Japan. This vivid history also explores the lives, methods, and motivations of the courageous journalists who doggedly followed the action and the story, often while embedded in the Allied armies.

Moseley’s sweeping yet intimate history draws on newly unearthed material to offer a comprehensive account of the war. _Reporting War_ sheds much-needed light on an abundance of individual stories and overlooked experiences, including those of women and African-American journalists, which capture the drama as it was lived by reporters on the front lines of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Pacific War Uncensored: A War Correspondent's Unvarnished Account of the Fight Against Japan*













*A WWII reporter’s dangerous adventures in Singapore, Malaya, Java, and more.*

Harold Guard became a war correspondent by chance after he’d been invalided out of the navy following a submarine accident. Thereafter, working for United Press, he gained a front-row seat to many of the most dramatic battles and events of the century.

In March 1942, Guard arrived in Australia, having narrowly escaped from Japanese forces invading Singapore and Java. His dispatches from that disastrous front prompted one observer to comment on “the crisis days when everybody except Harold Guard was trying to hush up the real situation.” At the time, he was acclaimed by the Australian press as one of the top four newspapermen covering the war in the Pacific.

Over the next three years, Guard was to have many more adventures reporting on the Pacific War, including firsthand experience flying with the US Air Force on twenty-two bombing missions, camping with Allied forces in the deadly jungles of New Guinea, and taking part in attacks from amphibious landing craft on enemy occupied territory. He also traveled into the undeveloped areas of Australia’s northern territories to report on the construction of air bases being built in preparation for defending the country against the advancing Japanese.

What made Harold Guard’s achievements even more remarkable was that he was disabled and had to walk with a stiff right leg due to his navy injury. Despite this, he often reported from perilous situations at the front line, which gained him considerable notoriety within the newspaper world. Guard endeavored to give honest accounts, and this often brought him into conflict with the military censors. In this book, the full story of Guard’s experiences and observations during the Pacific War have been reconstructed with the help of his dispatches, private correspondence, telegrams, and audio accounts. No longer subject to censorship, the starkly honest perceptions of how the Allies nearly failed and, at last, finally won the war can now be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Britain's Desert War in Egypt & Libya, 1940–1942: 'The End of the Beginning'*














*This concise WWII history covers the Western Desert Campaign from Operation Compass to the Battle of El Alamein.*

The fighting in Libya and Egypt during the Second World War has deservedly attracted the attention of many historians. While best remembered for the duel between Montgomery’s Eighth Army and Rommel’s Afrika Korps and the iconic Battle of El Alamein, historian David Braddock reveals that there was much more to the story.

This volume sheds light on the exploits of British Army commander Sir Claude Auchinleck, who took over Middle East Command in 1941. Braddock also details the leadership of Field Marshal Alexander and many other gifted commanders who led and fought in the Battles of Gazala, Bir Hakeim, Alam Halfa and Tobruk.

Both the Allied and Axis powers employed weapons that have passed into immortality, such as Germany’s Tiger and Panther tanks and lethal 88mm antitank gun. The Messerschmitt BF109 fighter locked horns with desert-modified Spitfires and Hurricanes. The author highlights the vital roles of the Royal Navy, disrupting enemy supplies, and the Royal Air Force, which eventually gained command of the air.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Easy Day: The Firsthand Account of the Mission that Killed Osama Bin Laden*











*The #1 New York Times bestselling first-person account of the planning and execution of the Bin Laden raid from a Navy SEAL who confronted the terrorist mastermind and witnessed his final moments.*

From the streets of Iraq to the rescue of Captain Richard Phillips in the Indian Ocean, and from the mountaintops of Afghanistan to the third floor of Osama Bin Laden’s compound, operator Mark Owen of the U.S. Naval Special Warfare Development Group—known as SEAL Team Six—has been a part of some of the most memorable special operations in history, as well as countless missions that never made headlines.

_No Easy Day_ puts readers alongside Owen and his fellow SEAL team members as they train for the biggest mission of their lives. The blow-by-blow narrative of the assault, beginning with the helicopter crash that could have ended Owen’s life straight through to the radio call confirming Bin Laden’s death, is an essential piece of modern history.

In _No Easy Day_, Owen also takes readers into the War on Terror and details the formation of the most elite units in the military. Owen’s story draws on his youth in Alaska and describes the SEALs’ quest to challenge themselves at the highest levels of physical and mental endurance. With boots-on-the-ground detail, Owen describes several missions that illustrate the life and work of a SEAL and the evolution of the team after the events of September 11.

In telling the true story of the SEALs whose talents, skills, experiences, and exceptional sacrifices led to one of the greatest victories in the War on Terror, Mark Owen honors the men who risk everything for our country, and he leaves readers with a deep understanding of the warriors who keep America safe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**oldiers of Earthrise: The Complete Series *













*War rages among the stars. Can Jon Taylor survive?*

*The complete Soldiers of Earthrise series--in one box set! 6 entire novels = 2,000+ pages of heart-pounding science fiction.*

Jon Taylor is an Earthling. He doesn't care much about space. At least until his brother dies on Bahay, a war-torn planet many light-years away.

After the funeral, Jon joins the army. He learns to kill. And he flies to Bahay, sworn to avenge his brother.

Centuries ago, Filipino colonists arrived on Bahay to build a utopia. But this world has become a nightmare. Jon finds himself in a dizzying dreamscape, a world of dark jungles and neon slums, of ruthless guerrillas and intoxicating bargirls, of blood-soaked battlefields and glittering brothels. Here on Bahay, a man can lose his life in the jungle, lose his sanity in the gleaming drug dens, or lose his heart to a local girl with a sweet smile and knife behind her back.

On Bahay, nothing is as it seems. In this place of strange dreams and secrets, Jon hunts the man who killed his brother. But he learns that revenge always comes with a price...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Grave Peril (The Dresden Files, Book 3)*













*Wizard for hire Harry Dresden gets mixed-up with the dead in this “haunting, fantastical novel”(Publishers Weekly) in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.
*
Harry Dresden’s faced some pretty terrifying foes during his career. Giant scorpions. Oversexed vampires. Psychotic werewolves. It comes with the territory, when you’re the only professional wizard in the Chicago area phone book.

But in all Harry’s years of supernatural sleuthing, he’s never faced anything like this: the spirit world’s gone postal. All over Chicago, ghosts are causing trouble—and not just of the door-slamming, boo-shouting variety. These ghosts are tormented, violent, and deadly. Someone—or some_thing_—is purposely stirring them up to wreak unearthly havoc. But why? And why do so many of the victims have ties to Harry? If Harry doesn’t figure it out soon, he could wind up a ghost himself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**adyparts: A Memoir *













*A frank, witty, and dazzlingly written memoir of one woman trying to keep it together while her body falls apart—from the New York Times bestselling author of Shutterbabe*

_I’m crawling around on the bathroom floor, picking up pieces of myself. These pieces are not a metaphor. They are actual pieces._

Twenty years after her iconic memoir _Shutterbabe,_ Deborah Copaken is at her darkly comedic nadir: battered, broke, divorcing, dissected, and dying—literally—on sexism’s battlefield as she scoops up what she believes to be her internal organs into a glass container before heading off to the hospital . . . in an UberPool.

_Ladyparts_ is her irreverent inventory of both the female body and the body politic of womanhood in America, the story of one woman brought to her knees by the one-two-twelve punch of divorce, solo motherhood, healthcare Frogger, unaffordable childcare, shady landlords, her father’s death, college tuitions, sexual harassment, corporate indifference, ageism, sexism, and plain old bad luck. Plus seven serious illnesses, one atop the other, which provide the book’s narrative skeleton: vagina, uterus, breast, heart, cervix, brain, and lungs. She bounces back from each bum body part, finds workarounds for every setback—she transforms her home into a commune to pay rent; sells her soul for health insurance; turns FBI informant when her sexual harasser is nominated to the White House—but in her slippery struggle to survive a steep plunge off the middle-class ladder, she is suddenly awoken to what it means to have no safety net.

Side-splittingly funny one minute, a freak horror show the next, quintessentially American, _Ladyparts_ is an era-defining memoir for our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Jim Henson: The Biography*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • For the first time ever—a comprehensive biography of one of the twentieth century’s most innovative creative artists: the incomparable, irreplaceable Jim Henson*

He was a gentle dreamer whose genial bearded visage was recognized around the world, but most people got to know him only through the iconic characters born of his fertile imagination: Kermit the Frog, Bert and Ernie, Miss Piggy, Big Bird. The Muppets made Jim Henson a household name, but they were just part of his remarkable story.

This extraordinary biography—written with the generous cooperation of the Henson family—covers the full arc of Henson’s all-too-brief life: from his childhood in Leland, Mississippi, through the years of burgeoning fame in America, to the decade of international celebrity that preceded his untimely death at age fifty-three. Drawing on hundreds of hours of new interviews with Henson's family, friends, and closest collaborators, as well as unprecedented access to private family and company archives, Brian Jay Jones explores the creation of the Muppets, Henson’s contributions to _Sesame Street _and_ Saturday Night Live, _and his nearly ten-year campaign to bring _The Muppet Show_ to television. Jones provides the imaginative context for Henson’s non-Muppet projects, including the richly imagined worlds of _The Dark Crystal _and_ Labyrinth_—as well as fascinating misfires like Henson’s dream of opening an inflatable psychedelic nightclub.

An uncommonly intimate portrait, _Jim Henson_ captures all the facets of this American original: the master craftsman who revolutionized the presentation of puppets on television, the savvy businessman whose dealmaking prowess won him a reputation as “the new Walt Disney,” and the creative team leader whose collaborative ethos earned him the undying loyalty of everyone who worked for him. Here also is insight into Henson’s intensely private personal life: his Christian Science upbringing, his love of fast cars and expensive art, and his weakness for women. Though an optimist by nature, Henson was haunted by the notion that he would not have time to do all the things he wanted to do in life—a fear that his heartbreaking final hours would prove all too well founded.

An up-close look at the charmed life of a legend, _Jim Henson_ gives the full measure to a man whose joyful genius transcended age, language, geography, and culture—and continues to beguile audiences worldwide.

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY BOOKPAGE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Where the Light Enters: Building a Family, Discovering Myself*













*An intimate look at the love that built the Biden family and the delicate balancing act of the woman at its center*

"How did you get this number?" Those were the first words Jill Biden spoke to U.S. senator Joe Biden when he called her out of the blue to ask her on a date.

Growing up, Jill had wanted two things: a marriage like her parents'—strong, loving, and full of laughter—and a career. An early heartbreak had left her uncertain about love, until she met Joe. But as they grew closer, Jill faced difficult questions: How would politics shape her family and professional life? And was she ready to become a mother to Joe's two young sons?

She soon found herself falling in love with her three "boys," learning to balance life as a mother, wife, educator, and political spouse. Through the challenges of public scrutiny, complicated family dynamics, and personal losses, she grew alongside her family, and she extended the family circle at every turn: with her students, military families, friends and staff at the White House, and more.

This is the story of how Jill built a family—and a life—of her own. From the pranks she played to keep everyone laughing to the traditions she formed that would carry them through tragedy, hers is the spirited journey of a woman embracing many roles.

_Where the Light Enters_ is a candid, heartwarming glimpse into the creation of a beloved American family, and the life of a woman at its center.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**nd the Mountains Echoed *













*An unforgettable novel about finding a lost piece of yourself in someone else.*

Khaled Hosseini, the #1 _New York Times_–bestselling author of _The Kite Runner _and _A Thousand Splendid Suns_, has written a new novel about how we love, how we take care of one another, and how the choices we make resonate through generations. In this tale revolving around not just parents and children but brothers and sisters, cousins and caretakers, Hosseini explores the many ways in which families nurture, wound, betray, honor, and sacrifice for one another; and how often we are surprised by the actions of those closest to us, at the times that matter most. Following its characters and the ramifications of their lives and choices and loves around the globe—from Kabul to Paris to San Francisco to the Greek island of Tinos—the story expands gradually outward, becoming more emotionally complex and powerful with each turning page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Clint Ryan: The Complete Western Series*













*“The action is exciting, the descriptions are exhilarating and the characters are sensational.”*


John Clinton Ryan – better known as El Lazo – is being hunted by a brutal sea captain for desertion and is caught up in Alta California's revolution. Clint is on the run, but fortunately he's been taught by the finest horsemen in the world, the Californio vaqueros. Only when the musket and canon fire stop and the final flag waves free, will he know who is friend and who is foe.

Join Clint Ryan and his men on countless action filled adventures across California. Dive into the ranches, horsemen, missions and history of a nearly forgotten time.

_Clint Ryan: The Complete Western Series includes – El Lazo, Against the 7th Flag, The Devil’s Bounty, The Benicia Belle, Shadow of the Grizzly and Condor Canyon._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Songbird's Sting (The Arizona Series Book 2)*













She was a beautiful European-trained songstress living the good life, well paid for her talent, traveling from town to town seeing the west…until Louie Bowen and his gang of misfits robbed her stage.

Suddenly, ransom looked like the real take from the job. It was haul her to Mexico to await the big payday. But Elizabeth Anne Graystone wasn’t the wilting violet most thought a lady should be. This songbird had a stinger, and a handful of tough Irish kin who’d ride to hell and back and damn near did to rescue the lady.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Stranahan: The Montana Series*













Nobody knows the law like a man who's been on the wrong side of it!

Sam Stranahan's an honest man who finds himself n the wrong place at the wrong time. His ride through hell and back has made Sam's next step clear: pick up a gun and make sure some justice finally gets done, with or without the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Aunt Dimity Takes a Holiday (Aunt Dimity Mystery Book 8 )*













*The eighth installment of the beloved and bestselling Aunt Dimity series. Watch out for Nancy Atherton's latest, Aunt Dimity and the King's Ransom, coming in July 2018 from Viking! *

When Lori Shepherd’s husband, Bill, is summoned to the reading of a will at the resplendent country estate of Earl Elstyn, Lori jumps at the chance to come along. She didn’t expect, however, to find herself entangled in a messy—and dangerous—family dispute. The aristocratic earl has called together the entire Elstyn family to disclose the beneficiaries of his fortune, and all present will be affected. But someone has a grudge against the Elstyns and will stop at nothing for revenge.
A burning topiary, a suspicious maid, family secrets, and threatening notes lead Lori to seek her phantom Aunt Dimity’s help in identifying the culprit before he or she can torch the whole house—with the guests in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Takedown Twenty: A Stephanie Plum Novel*













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Powerhouse author Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum novels are “as entertaining as ever” (Entertainment Weekly), “brilliantly evocative” (The Denver Post), and “making trouble and winning hearts” (USA Today).

Stephanie Plum has her sights set on catching a notorious mob boss. If she doesn’t take him down, he may take her out.
*
New Jersey bounty hunter Stephanie Plum knows better than to mess with family. But when powerful mobster Salvatore “Uncle Sunny” Sunucchi goes on the lam in Trenton, it’s up to Stephanie to find him. Uncle Sunny is charged with murder for running over a guy (twice), and nobody wants to turn him in—not his poker buddies, not his bimbo girlfriend, not his two right-hand men, Shorty and Moe. Even Trenton’s hottest cop, Joe Morelli, has skin in the game, because—just Stephanie’s luck—the godfather is his _actual_ godfather. And while Morelli understands that the law is the law, his old-world grandmother, Bella, is doing everything she can to throw Stephanie off the trail.

It’s not just Uncle Sunny giving Stephanie the run-around. Security specialist Ranger needs her help to solve the bizarre death of a top client’s mother, a woman who happened to play bingo with Stephanie’s Grandma Mazur. Before Stephanie knows it, she’s working side by side with Ranger and Grandma at the senior center, trying to catch a killer on the loose—and the bingo balls are not rolling in their favor. 

With bullet holes in her car, henchmen on her tail, and a giraffe named Kevin running wild in the streets of Trenton, Stephanie will have to up her game for the ultimate takedown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**xpiry Date: A Gripping Crime Thriller (The DI Alec McKay Series Book 4)*













*As a detective’s personal life unravels, he must piece together the clues to a baffling series of murders in this Scottish Highlands crime thriller.*

A family day out turns sour for DI McKay when he stumbles across an unidentified corpse. The day becomes darker still when his brother-in-law goes missing and is eventually found dead, the result of a seemingly accidental fall.

Meanwhile, DCI Helena Grant has a disastrous on-line date with a senior manager of a local hotel chain whose behavior escalates from pompous to downright disturbing. And, as she arrives home, she receives a threatening text from someone who has clearly been watching her. When a further body is found at the edge of the Cromarty Firth, McKay and Grant begin to piece together a grim tale of violence, human trafficking, and the darkest family secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Lies We Tell: A gripping suspense thriller*













*NOW A TV MOVIE* 

by USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHORS LEIGH SELFMAN & SYLVIA SELFMAN

"Loved this one....never saw that coming!" 

Jessica Parks, a soon-to-be-divorced mother of one, has a wildly romantic fling with a handsome stranger on a business trip. But things aren't exactly what they seem and she soon finds herself 
embroiled in a dangerous web of lies and deceit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Dark: The unputdownable and pulse-raising Sunday Times Crime Book of the Month*













*ONE DEAD BODY. TWELVE SUSPECTS. TWENTY-FOUR-HOUR DARKNESS.


In the most inhospitable environment - cut off from the rest of the world - there's a killer on the loose.*

A&E doctor Kate North has been knocked out of her orbit by a personal tragedy. So when she's offered the opportunity to be an emergency replacement at the UN research station in Antarctica, she jumps at the chance. The previous doctor, Jean-Luc, died in a tragic accident while out on the ice.

The move seems an ideal solution for Kate: no one knows about her past; no one is checking up on her. But as total darkness descends for the winter, she begins to suspect that Jean-Luc's death wasn't accidental at all.

*And the more questions she asks, the more dangerous it becomes . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Physics Book: Big Ideas Simply Explained*













*Explore the laws and theories of physics in this accessible introduction to the forces that shape our universe, our planet, and our everyday lives.*

Using a bold, graphics-led approach, _The Physics Book_ sets out more than 80 of the key concepts and discoveries that have defined the subject and influenced our technology since the beginning of time. With the focus firmly on unpacking the thought behind each theory-as well as exploring when and how each idea and breakthrough came about-five themed chapters examine the history and developments in specific areas such as Light, Sound, and Electricity.

Eureka moments abound: from Archimedes' bathtub discoveries about displacement and density, and Galileo's experiments with spheres falling from the Tower of Pisa, to Isaac Newton's apple and his conclusions about gravity and the laws of motion. You'll also learn about Albert Einstein's revelations about relativity; how the accidental discovery of cosmic microwave background radiation confirmed the Big Bang theory; the search for the Higgs boson particle; and why most of the universe is missing. If you've ever wondered exactly how physicists formulated-and proved-their abstract concepts, _The Physics Book_ is the book for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Teacher Wars: A History of America's Most Embattled Profession*













*In her groundbreaking history of 175 years of American education, Dana Goldstein finds answers in the past to the controversies that plague our public schools today.*

Teaching is a wildly contentious profession in America, one attacked and admired in equal measure. In _The Teacher Wars_, a rich, lively, and unprecedented history of public school teaching, Dana Goldstein reveals that teachers have been similarly embattled for nearly two centuries. From the genteel founding of the common schools movement in the nineteenth century to the violent inner-city teacher strikes of the 1960s and '70s, from the dispatching of Northeastern women to frontier schoolhouses to the founding of Teach for America on the Princeton University campus in 1989, Goldstein shows that the same issues have continued to bedevil us: Who should teach? What should be taught? Who should be held accountable for how our children learn? 
She uncovers the surprising roots of hot button issues, from teacher tenure to charter schools, and finds that recent popular ideas to improve schools—instituting merit pay, evaluating teachers by student test scores, ranking and firing veteran teachers, and recruiting “elite” graduates to teach—are all approaches that have been tried in the past without producing widespread change. And she also discovers an emerging effort that stands a real chance of transforming our schools for the better: drawing on the best practices of the three million public school teachers we already have in order to improve learning throughout our nation’s classrooms.
_ The Teacher Wars_ upends the conversation about American education by bringing the lessons of history to bear on the dilemmas we confront today. By asking “How did we get here?” Dana Goldstein brilliantly illuminates the path forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil Soldier: The American Soldier of Fortune Who Became a God in China*












*“So marvelously improbable, so rich in exotic detail, that if often reads more like a historical thriller than the serious work of history that it is.”—Los Angeles Times*

With the same flair for history and narrative that distinguished his bestseller, _The Alienist, _Caleb Carr tells the incredible story of Frederick Townsend Ward, the American mercenary who fought for the emperor of China in the Taiping rebellion, history's bloodiest civil war. _The Devil Soldier _is a thrilling, masterfully researched biography of the kind of adventurer the world no longer sees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Longest Winter: Scott's Other Heroes*













Through the eyes of the men involved, Meredith Hooper recounts one of the greatest tales of adventure and endurance, which has often been overshadowed by the tragedy that befell Scott.??

Their tents were torn, their food was nearly finished, and the ship had failed to pick up the members of Scott's Northern Party as planned. Gale–force winds blew, bitter with the cold of approaching winter. Stranded and desperate, Lieutenant Victor Campbell and his five companions faced disaster. They burrowed inside a snowdrift, digging an ice cave with no room to stand upright, but space for six sleeping bags on the floor—the three officers on one side, the three seamen on the other. Circumstances forced them closer together, their roles blurred, and a shared sense of reality emerged. This mutual suffering made them indivisible and somehow they made it through the longest winter.??

To the south, the men waiting at headquarters knew that Scott and his Polar party must be dead and hoped that another six lives would not be added to the death toll. Working from diaries, journals, and letters written by expedition members, Meredith Hooper tells the intensely human story of Scott's other expedition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Mediterranean And Middle East: Volume II The Germans Come To The Help Of Their Ally (1941) *














Illustrated with 29 maps/diagrams and 44 photographs

“The second of the eight volumes dealing with the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatres in the 18-volume official British History of the Second World War, this book is largely concerned with the consequences of Germany's decision to prop up its faltering Italian ally in North Africa in 1941. It opens with General Rommel reversing Britain's conquest of Italian Cyrenaica, and increasing Axis air attacks on the fortress island of Malta. Britain's naval victory against the Italians at Cape Matapan in March is swiftly followed by British reverses in the Balkans. A British-backed anti-Nazi coup d'état in Yugoslavia results in April in Germany's occupation of that country and Britain's retreat from Greece before a relentless German advance. Germany's airborne invasion of Crete sparks a fierce battle for the island, ending in a British evacuation. A pro-Axis coup in Iraq is followed by a successful British intervention, which deposes the pro-Nazi Rashid Ali regime in Baghdad. British and Free French forces also occupy Vichy French-ruled Syria. The book ends with more attacks on Malta, the building-up of Allied forces in the Middle East, and General Wavell's replacement by General Auchinleck as British Commander in North Africa.”-Print Edition


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Mediterranean and Middle East: Volume I The Early Successes Against Italy (To May 1941)*













Illustrated with 30 maps and 40 photos.
“Britain defeats Italy on land and sea in Africa and the Mediterranean in 1940.
“The first of eight volumes in the 18-volume official British History of the Second World War covering the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatres. After setting the political and military scene, the authors open the action with Italy's declaration of war and France's collapse in June 1940. Britain's painful neutralisation of the French fleet at Oran and Alexandria is followed by the first blows against the Italian empire in East Africa, and Italy's attacks on Egypt and Greece. The Fleet Air Arm's triumphant attack on the Italian Fleet at Taranto, masterminded by Admiral Cunningham, is trumped by General Wavell's even more successful Battle of Sidi Barrani in December, when vast numbers of Italians were captured for negligible British losses. The victory was followed up by Britain's capture of Bardia and Tobruk, and the founding of the Long Range Desert Group - the germ of the SAS. The mopping-up of General Graziani's forces in Cyrenaica, however, ominously resulted in Germany's decision to rescue their ally with General Rommel's Afrika Korps. However, the volume concludes optimistically with the successful campaign against Italy in Ethiopia, in which General Orde Wingate's irregular Gideon Force plays a prominent part. The military narrative is accompanied by descriptions of diplomatic developments and technological innovations such as the arrival of the Hurricane fighter plane, the Matilda tank and radar. The text is accompanied by ten appendices.”-Print Edition


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Hitler's Heralds: The story of the Freikorps 1918-1923*













*A dramatic history of a group that would give birth to Nazism…*

The birth pangs of Nazism grew out of the death agony of the Kaiser's Germany. Defeat in World War I and a narrow escape from Communist revolution brought not peace but five chaotic years (1918-1923) of civil war, assassination, plots, putsches and murderous mayhem to Germany. The savage world of the trenches came home with the men who refused to admit defeat. It was an atmosphere in which civilised values withered, and violent extremism flourished.

In this chronicle of the paramilitary Freikorps - the freebooting army that crushed the Red revolution and then themselves attempted to take over by armed force - historian and biographer *Nigel Jones* draws on little-known archives in Germany and Britain to paint a portrait of a state torn between revolution and counter revolution.

Raised in the chaotic aftermath of war, the Freikorps were composed mostly of veteran soldiers, embittered and out of place in civilian life, and young, right-wing students determined to crush those forces who had “betrayed” their homeland. The ideology of the Freikorps was adopted, almost unmodified, by the Nazis, who, fittingly, marked their arrival in 1934 with the massacre of many former Freikorps members.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Dark Side: The Inside Story of How The War on Terror Turned into a War on American Ideals*













_The Dark Side_ is a dramatic, riveting, and definitive narrative account of how the United States made self-destructive decisions in the pursuit of terrorists around the world—decisions that not only violated the Constitution, but also hampered the pursuit of Al Qaeda. In spellbinding detail, Jane Mayer relates the impact of these decisions by which key players, namely Vice President Dick Cheney and his powerful, secretive adviser David Addington, exploited September 11 to further a long held agenda to enhance presidential powers to a degree never known in U.S. history, and obliterate Constitutional protections that define the very essence of the American experiment. With a new afterward. 


*One of The New York Times 10 Best Books of the Year

National Bestseller

National Book Critics Circle Award Finalist *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ighting for the French Foreign Legion: Memoirs of a Scottish Legionnaire *













*A soldier’s true story of danger and adventure as a modern-day legionnaire in Kuwait, Bosnia, and beyond.*

With no French language ability, Alex Lochrie approached recruiters for the French Foreign Legion in Paris and embarked on the demanding selection process that followed. When he was accepted, he and other prospective legionnaires were sent to Southern France to begin the harsh recruit training course. The mix of nationalities and backgrounds among his fellows was enormous. New members are traditionally allowed to change their identities—and Lochrie chose to alter his age, becoming twenty-eight instead of thirty-eight.

Elite paratrooper training followed in Corsica before Lochrie earned his wings. The FFL is never far from the front line, and in this book he tells of challenging active service in former French colonies in Africa as well as during the first Gulf War, evicting Saddam Hussein from Kuwait, and operations in Bosnia and Sarajevo.

This gripping account lifts the veil of mystery and myth, pulling you into the action—and revealing much about the realities of service in the Foreign Legion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Terminal Boredom: Stories*













*Named a Most Anticipated Book of 2021 by Thrillist, The Millions, Frieze, and Metropolis Japan

The first English language publication of the work of Izumi Suzuki, a legend of Japanese science fiction and a countercultural icon*

At turns nonchalantly hip and charmingly deranged, Suzuki's singular slant on speculative fiction would be echoed in countless later works, from Margaret Atwood and Harumi Murakami, to Black Mirror and Ex Machina. In these darkly playful and punky stories, the fantastical elements are always earthed by the universal pettiness of strife between the sexes, and the gritty reality of life on the lower rungs, whatever planet that ladder might be on.

Translated by Polly Barton, Sam Bett, David Boyd, Daniel Joseph, Aiko Masubuchi, and Helen O'Horan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cataclysm*













*"Washburn brings a new kind of terror. "--Marc Cameron

FIRST THE GROUND SHAKES . . .*
At *Yellowstone National Park,* earthquake tremors are common. But today, park scientist Tucker Mayfield detects something different: a disturbing new increase in activity--and intensity . . .

*THEN THE LAVA RISES . . .*
Lurking beneath the park's natural wonders, earth's largest supervolcano begins to awaken after 640,000 years. If--or when--it blows, two-thirds of the North American continent will be destroyed . . .

*NOW THE WHOLE WORLD TREMBLES . . . IN FEAR*
Racing against time, Tucker Mayfield mobilizes a team to evacuate all visitors from the park--including his family at the Old Faithful Inn. But when the earthquakes intensify, and the death toll rises, a shockwave of panic spreads across the nation. Troops are deployed, emergency plans activated. But nothing can stop a natural disaster of this magnitude. When the volcano erupts, doomsday begins--and no one gets out alive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Zombies: A Book of Zombie Christmas Carols*












The snow is falling, the holidays are approaching and…_It’s Beginning to Look a Lot Like Zombies! _This delightfully depraved book of classic Zombie Christmas carols by Michael P. Spradlin is guaranteed to spread Yuletide cheer to all those good boys and ghouls who devoured the monster _New York Times _bestsellers _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies _and _World War Z, _as well as fans of _28 Days Later _and _Shaun of the Dead. _With an introduction by the inimitable Christopher Moore—bestselling author of _Bloodsucking Fiends, You Suck, _and the classic “heartwarming tale of Christmas terror” _The Stupidest Angel_—_It’s Beginning to Look a Lot Like Zombies_ is a great gift for stuffing into a Christmas stocking…provided you remove the bloody severed foot first!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Confessions of a Bookseller*













*A funny memoir of a year in the life of a Scottish used bookseller as he stays afloat while managing staff, customers, and life in the village of Wigtown.*

Inside a Georgian townhouse on the Wigtown highroad, jammed with more than 100,000 books and a portly cat named Captain, Shaun Bythell manages the daily ups and downs of running Scotland’s largest used bookshop with a sharp eye and even sharper wit. His account of one year behind the counter is something no book lover should miss.

Shaun drives to distant houses to buy private libraries, meditates on the nature of independent bookstores (_“There really does seem to be a serendipity about bookshops, not just with finding books you never knew existed, or that you’ve been searching for, but with people too.”_), and, of course, finds books for himself because he’s a reader, too.

The next best thing to visiting your favorite bookstore (shop cat not included), _Confessions of a Bookseller_ is a warm and welcome memoir of a life in books. It’s for any reader looking for the kind of friend you meet in a bookstore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Past Grief*













*"An action-packed thriller you won't be able to put down." –A.J. McCarthy, award-winning author of Cold Betrayal*

Kim Brady, third generation NYPD, returns to the job after her father's recent suicide and catches a career-making case-a mass shooting in Manhattan's Meatpacking District.

There is one eyewitness, Leanne, but she can't come forward because she's transgender and she fears coming out. Kim resists her lieutenant's demands to force Leanne's cooperation for personal reasons. She's also being undermined by someone inside the department who is tampering with evidence, threatening the other witness, stalking Leanne.

Kim's father died under a cloud and her feelings for him are complicated. And as Kim realizes that someone in the department is behind the shooting, her personal feelings clash with her professional mission. That tension stretches her relationship with her fiancé to its breaking point. The mastermind behind the attack presses Kim's soft spots to gaslight her. Unraveling the elaborate criminal conspiracy forces her to apply the lessons from her father's experiences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bringing Adam Home: The Abduction That Changed America*












“The most significant missing child case since the Lindbergh’s….A taut, compelling and often touching book about a long march to justice.”
—Scott Turow, author of _Presumed Innocent_

The abduction that changed America forever, the 1981 kidnapping and murder of six-year-old Adam Walsh—son of John Walsh, host of the Fox TV series America’s Most Wanted—in Hollywood, Florida, was a crime that went unsolved for a quarter of a century. _Bringing Adam Home_ by author Les Standiford is a harrowing account of the terrible crime and its dramatic consequences, the emotional story of a father and mother’s efforts to seek justice and resolve the loss of their child, and a compelling portrait of Miami Beach Homicide Detective Joe Matthews, whose unwavering dedication brought the Adam Walsh case to its resolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Rare Benedictine: The Advent of Brother Cadfael (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 21)*













*“Three classic stories featuring Brother Cadfael . . . whose powers of deduction are practically miraculous” in the Silver Dagger–winning medieval mystery series (Booklist).*

“Brother Cadfael sprang to life suddenly and unexpectedly when he was already approaching sixty, mature, experienced, fully armed and seventeen years tonsured.” So writes Ellis Peters in her introduction to _A Rare Benedictine_—three vintage tales of intrigue and treachery featuring the monastic sleuth who has become the best-loved ecclesiastical detective since Father Brown.

Although Cadfael has appeared in twenty novel-length chronicles, the story of his entry into the monastery at Shrewsbury has been known hitherto only to a few readers. Now his myriad fans can discover the chain of events that led him into the Benedictine Order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Sixer of Tequila (The Althea Rose series Book 6)*













Escape to Tequila Key where magic and mayhem run amok in this fun new addition to the lively Althea Rose series!

Nothing sets the gossips of Tequila Key on fire as much as a new mystery to solve, and word on the street is that a flamingo statue for the new mini-golf course has been stolen. When the Flamingo King himself arrives in town to investigate, no one is more shocked than Althea when Miss Elva takes a shine to the man. Despite her protests, Althea is dragged into chaperoning Miss Elva on their dates, all while doing her best to not to cringe every time she hears Miss Elva giggle.

Althea is more than content with letting someone else track down the stolen flamingo, because she has bigger worries on her mind – like returning her life to a semblance of normalcy. But where there’s smoke, there’s fire, and somehow Althea has an aptitude for stumbling her way into trouble. When it turns out that the disco gala hosted by the Flamingo King in the Bahamas isn’t all just sequins and sparkles, Althea has to race against the clock to save not only her friends – but herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl on the Platform: A gripping and twisty psychological thriller debut for 2021*













*A missing child. A single witness.*
_*I am the girl on the platform.*_
When new mother Bridget catches her train home from London, she witnesses something terrible: a young girl is taken from the platform, right before her eyes.

_*No one knows where I am.*_
But no one is reported missing and with Bridget the only witness, she is written off as an attention seeker. Nobody believes her – not even her own husband.

_*Can you find me? *_
But Bridget knows what she saw, and becomes consumed with finding the little girl. Only she can save the child’s life… but could delving into the mystery cost Bridget her own?

*A dark and absorbing thriller with the impact of memorable series like Broadchurch or The Missing, perfect for fans of The Girl on the Train and Erin Kinsley’s Found.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**witchback: A Patrick Flint Novel*













All Patrick Flint wants is a peaceful getaway in the Wyoming mountains for his rare days off. He's grown weary of the bicentennial celebrations, the angry families of patients, the rash of campers coming down from the mountains high on speed, and the midnight call-outs to cover for the town veterinarian. When his wife Susanne balks at the trip just as they're walking out the door--leaving him to go it alone with his lovestruck teenage daughter Trish and eager-but-adolescent son Perry--Patrick is wounded but determined, despite the news of a murderer escaping custody on the other side of the mountains.

After two days of rain-soaked horseback riding to hunt and fish, Patrick's gotten nothing but weird encounters, wet socks, and a whiny daughter. So, on the third day, when Trish begs to stay behind at their campsite to read, Patrick is secretly relieved.

Meanwhile back in town, Susanne's had a rough time of it herself. A break-in, a wreck, and a premonition that something is terribly wrong with her family. Unable to ignore her growing fears, she enlists the help of a Wyoming-tough neighbor, and the two women make for the mountains.

When Patrick and Perry return to camp, Trish has vanished, along with the horses, the truck, and the trailer. Clues point in opposite directions. Did she run off with the boy whose note Patrick found at the camp? Or was she taken--as the hoof marks over their destroyed tent suggest? Whichever it was, the tracks lead into the mountains, not out of them. With help too far away to make it before Trish's trail is washed away, Patrick and Perry embark on a desperate trek into the wilderness to find her, with Susanne not far behind them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twelve Mile Bank: AJ Bailey Adventure Series - Book One*













*A mysterious shipwreck. A ruthless treasure hunter. A race against time.*
Cayman Islands divemaster AJ Bailey is searching for a long forgotten WWII U-boat at the bottom of the Caribbean Sea. Armed with nothing more than an adventurous spirit and her late grandfather’s tale, she's determined to find the submarine and the secret it protects.

When a wealthy treasure hunter shows up with a ruthless crew, AJ becomes entangled in a frantic duel to find the precious piece of history. Diving into the path of merciless killers at treacherous depths, she must fight to keep her grandfather’s dream - and herself - alive.

Weaving between 1945 and current time, _Twelve Mile Bank_ blends an intriguing historical tale with thrilling modern suspense in book one of the AJ Bailey Adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**rader of Secrets: A Paul Madriani Novel (Paul Madriani Novels Book 12)*













“You like _Law & Order_? Or even a John Grisham novel? Well, Steve Martini is one of the best of the best when it comes to crime thrillers.”
—_Asbury Park Press_

The reasons why Steve Martini is one of the most popular thriller writers around are abundantly clear in _Trader of Secrets_: an ingenious plot, great characters, gripping storytelling that combines the legal expertise of John Lescroart, Brad Meltzer, and Scott Turow with the heart-pounding political intrigue of Vince Flynn and Brad Thor. Superstar crime novelist Linda Fairstein says, “Take it from a prosecutor—Steve Martini has created one of the most charismatic defense attorneys in thriller fiction,” referring to Martini’s fearless yet very human series protagonist, defense attorney Paul Madriani. In _Trader of Secrets_ the crusading lawyer is on the trail of dangerous criminals who are trying to steal state-of-the-art weapons technology…with nothing less than the future of America at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**ystery (Blue Rose Trilogy Book 2)*












MYSTERY. Tom Pasmore, ten years old, survives a near fatal accident. During his long recovery, he becomes obsessed with an unsolved murder and finds he has clues to solving it that he shouldn’t. Lamont von Heilitz has spent his life solving mysteries, until he wanted to know nothing more of the terror of life and the horror of death. When a new murder disrupts their world of wealth, power, and pleasure, the two must form an unlikely partnership to confront demons from the past and the dark secrets that still haunt the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**pecial Circumstances (Mike Daley/Rosie Fernandez Legal Thriller Book 1) *













*A New York Times and Amazon Bestseller.*
Meet Mike Daley. Ex-_priest_. Ex-_public defender_. And as of yesterday, ex-_partner_ in one of San Francisco's most prominent law firms.

Today he's out on his own, setting up practice on the wrong side of town. Then his best friend and former colleague is charged with the brutal double murder of two fellow lawyers. 

Daley is instantly catapulted into a high-profile investigation involving the prestigious law firm that just booted him.

As he prepares his case, Daley uncovers the firm's dirtiest secrets. It doesn't take long for him to discover that in this trial, ambition, friendship, greed, and long-standing grudges will play just as important a role as truth and justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**riminal Intent (Mike Daley/Rosie Fernandez Legal Thriller Book 3)*













*You can pick your friends, but you can't pick your family. *And lately, Mike Daley's family has been keeping him very busy.

An ex-priest, ex-public defender, and ex-corporate lawyer, Daley and his former wife, Rosie Fernandez, now run their own San Francisco criminal defense firm.

Most of their cases are fairly small-time, which is why it would be surprising that the person accused of murdering movie director Richard (Big Dick) MacArthur is calling them. But things get personal when the accused is Rosie's own niece, Angelina.

*And the family drama doesn't end there.*

Rosie's brother, Tony, may be on the wrong end of a strong-arm graft proposal.
The son of one of the firm's lawyers has just been busted on a drug charge.
Mike is having a clandestine affair with a woman judge.
And Rosie herself has a dark secret that may make all of it seem irrelevant.

An intricate plot, immensely likeable characters, powerful suspense, and more than a touch of humor-these are Siegel's hallmarks. *CRIMINAL INTENT* will keep you turning pages until its final, surprising end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**lice and Bob Meet the Wall of Fire: The Biggest Ideas in Science from Quanta *













*Accessible, essential coverage of the latest findings in challenging, speculative, and cutting-edge science, from the leaders in scientific journalism at* _*Quanta Magazine*

“If you're a science and data nerd like me, you may be interested in_ Alice and Bob Meet the Wall of Fire _. . . from_ Quanta Magazine _and Thomas Lin.”_ *—Bill Gates*

These stories reveal the latest efforts to untangle the mysteries of the universe. Bringing together the best and most interesting science stories appearing in _Quanta Magazine_ over the past five years, _Alice and Bob Meet the Wall of Fire_ reports on some of the greatest scientific minds as they test the limits of human knowledge. _Quanta_, under editor-in-chief Thomas Lin, is the only popular publication that offers in-depth coverage of today's challenging, speculative, cutting-edge science. It communicates science by taking it seriously, wrestling with difficult concepts and clearly explaining them in a way that speaks to our innate curiosity about our world and ourselves.

In the title story, Alice and Bob—beloved characters of various thought experiments in physics—grapple with gravitational forces, possible spaghettification, and a massive wall of fire as Alice jumps into a black hole. Another story considers whether the universe is impossible, in light of experimental results at the Large Hadron Collider. We learn about quantum reality and the mystery of quantum entanglement; explore the source of time's arrow; and witness a eureka moment when a quantum physicist exclaims: “Finally, we can understand why a cup of coffee equilibrates in a room.” We reflect on humans’ enormous skulls and the Brain Boom; consider the evolutionary benefits of loneliness; peel back the layers of the newest artificial-intelligence algorithms; follow the “battle for the heart and soul of physics”; and mourn the disappearance of the “diphoton bump,” revealed to be a statistical fluctuation rather than a revolutionary new particle. These stories from _Quanta_ give us a front-row seat to scientific discovery.

*Contributors*
Philip Ball, K. C. Cole, Robbert Dijkgraaf, Dan Falk, Courtney Humphries, Ferris Jabr, Katia Moskvitch, George Musser, Michael Nielsen, Jennifer Ouellette, John Pavlus, Emily Singer, Andreas von Bubnoff, Frank Wilczek, Natalie Wolchover, Carl Zimmer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Killing Crazy Horse: The Merciless Indian Wars in America (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series)*













*The latest installment of the multimillion-selling Killing series is a gripping journey through the American West and the historic clashes between Native Americans and settlers.*

The bloody Battle of Tippecanoe was only the beginning. It’s 1811 and President James Madison has ordered the destruction of Shawnee warrior chief Tecumseh’s alliance of tribes in the Great Lakes region. But while General William Henry Harrison would win this fight, the armed conflict between Native Americans and the newly formed United States would rage on for decades.

Bestselling authors Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard venture through the fraught history of our country’s founding on already occupied lands, from General Andrew Jackson’s brutal battles with the Creek Nation to President James Monroe’s epic “sea to shining sea” policy, to President Martin Van Buren’s cruel enforcement of a “treaty” that forced the Cherokee Nation out of their homelands along what would be called the Trail of Tears. O’Reilly and Dugard take readers behind the legends to reveal never-before-told historical moments in the fascinating creation story of America.

This fast-paced, wild ride through the American frontier will shock readers and impart unexpected lessons that reverberate to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Strategic Air Offensive Vol I 'Preparation'*












The first volume of the definitative account of the British and USAAF bombing offensive against Germany, The first volume deals with the disasters of the early years of the war and the gradual evolution of a policy and strategy. It's got everythiny you couild possiblly want to know. . . . One of the authors, Frankland Noble was the senior historical adviser on the class 'War at War' TV documentary


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*British Intelligence in the Second World War Volume I (HMSO Official Histories Book 1)*













The first volume of the this famous history covers the preparation of the UK for the intelligence war of 1939 -1945. Although later in the war the British intelligence system would dominate that of the Germany it started out well behind. In 1939 the British had little insight into Enigma, the organisational structure for intelligence gathering was fragmentmented and the whole effort under funded.

This first volume outlines the steps and actions taken to create an Intellingence system that would be second to none in WWII


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Victory in the West Volume I*













Narrative version of the British official history of World War II. Very similar in style to the US Army 'Green Books', but the approach is to integrate accounts of all the air - sea and land battles of the theatre. This particular volume covers the same material as that found in the Green Books 'Cross Channel Attack' and 'Breakout and Pursuit'.

It is a full and detailled account of the battle for Normandy and goes in to great detail about the strategy of drawing the German armoured divisions onto the British left flank.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Divine Invasion (VALIS Trilogy Book 2)*













*A science fiction spin on the story of Jesus’s nativity, from the iconic author of Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*

God is not dead, he has merely been exiled to an extraterrestrial planet. And it is on this planet that God meets Herb Asher and convinces him to help retake Earth from the demonic Belial. Featuring virtual reality, parallel worlds, and interstellar travel, _The Divine Invasion_ blends philosophy and adventure in a way few authors can achieve. As the middle novel of Dick’s VALIS trilogy, _The Divine Invasion_ plays a pivotal role in answering the questions raised by the first novel, expanding that world while exploring just how much anyone can really know—even God himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Worst Noel: Hellish Holiday Tales*













Does the thought of mistletoe give you hives?
Does the sound of jingling bells
instill fear in your heart?
Do you hide under the covers from the day after
Thanksgiving till New Year's Day?
And even if you love Christmas, do the
hyperconsumerism, overindulgence, and
tinsel-covered everything make you crazy?

If you said yes to any of these questions, this is the book for you. You are not alone. Everyone has a Christmas-nightmare story to tell. Some of the best writers around have gone through some of the worst Christmases ever. Their tales of holly-draped horror are gathered here for your amusement, from NEAL POLLACK's Christmas-ham disaster to the accidental Santahood of JONI RODGERS to BINNIE KIRSHENBAUM's receiving what may be the worst gift ever given. And Stanley Bing gives us a peek at the lonely guy's Xmas feast. All this, plus many more recollections of Worst Noels past.

So pour yourself a glass of eggnog, chisel off a piece of rock-hard fruitcake, and curl up in the big comfy chair by the fireplace where the stockings have been hung with such care -- and settle in to read _The Worst Noel_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cheaper by the Dozen and Belles on Their Toes*













*The hilarious and heartwarming #1 New York Times bestseller and its beloved sequel about a larger-than-life family with twelve kids.*

_Cheaper by the Dozen_: Made into two classic movies—one starring Clifton Webb and the other starring Steve Martin—and translated into more than fifty languages, _Cheaper by the Dozen _is an amusing, endearing, and unforgettable memoir of the Gilbreth clan as told by siblings Frank Jr. and Ernestine Gilbreth.

Mother and Dad are world-renowned efficiency experts, helping factories fine-tune their assembly lines for maximum output at minimum cost. At home, the Gilbreths themselves have cranked out twelve kids, and Dad is out to prove that efficiency principles can apply to family as well as the workplace—with riotous results.

“A touching family portrait that also happens to be very, very funny.” —Jonathan Yardley, _The Washington Post_

_Belles on Their Toes_: With twelve kids, life at the Gilbreth house has always been a big project. But after their father passes away, there are more challenges than ever. As their resourceful mother works to keep the family business running, the kids tackle the adventures of raising themselves and running a household.

With the irrepressible blend of humor and good cheer characteristic of one of the most beloved families in America, the Gilbreths rise to every occasion and find a way to keep it all together. _Belles on Their Toes _was also made into a movie with Myrna Loy and Jeanne Crain reprising their roles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Nöthin' But a Good Time: The Uncensored History of the '80s Hard Rock Explosion*













*The New York Times Bestseller

The Explosive National Bestseller

"A backstage pass to the wildest and loudest party in rock history—you'll feel like you were right there with us!" —Bret Michaels of Poison

Nothin' But a Good Time is the definitive, no-holds-barred oral history of 1980s hard rock and hair metal, told by the musicians and industry insiders who lived it.*

Hard rock in the 1980s was a hedonistic and often intensely creative wellspring of escapism that perfectly encapsulated—and maybe even helped to define—a spectacularly over-the-top decade. Indeed, fist-pumping hits like Twisted Sister’s “We’re Not Gonna Take It,” Mötley Crüe’s “Girls, Girls, Girls,” and Guns N’ Roses’ “Welcome to the Jungle” are as inextricably linked to the era as Reaganomics, PAC-MAN, and _E.T_.

From the do-or-die early days of self-financed recordings and D.I.Y. concert productions that were as flashy as they were foolhardy, to the multi-Platinum, MTV-powered glory years of stadium-shaking anthems and chart-topping power ballads, to the ultimate crash when grunge bands like Nirvana forever altered the entire climate of the business, Tom Beaujour and Richard Bienstock's _Nothin' But a Good Time_ captures the energy and excess of the hair metal years in the words of the musicians, managers, producers, engineers, label executives, publicists, stylists, costume designers, photographers, journalists, magazine publishers, video directors, club bookers, roadies, groupies, and hangers-on who lived it.

Featuring an impassioned foreword by Slipknot and Stone Sour vocalist and avowed glam metal fanatic Corey Taylor, and drawn from over two hundred author interviews with members of Van Halen, Mötley Crüe, Poison, Guns N’ Roses, Skid Row, Bon Jovi, Ratt, Twisted Sister, Winger, Warrant, Cinderella, Quiet Riot and others, as well as Ozzy Osbourne, Lita Ford, and many more, this is the ultimate, uncensored, and often unhinged, chronicle of a time where excess and success walked hand in hand, told by the men and women who created a sound and style that came to define a musical era—one in which the bands and their fans went looking for nothin’ but a good time…and found it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Dave Bing: Attacking the Rim: My Unlikely Journey from NBA Legend to Business Leader to Big-City Mayor to Mentor*













*"In this fraught time of cutthroat business and financial dealings, racial animosity, and heartless political leaders, Dave's remarkable story has lessons for us all."* —Jalen Rose, former professional basketball player, current analyst for ESPN

*A narrative of chance and purpose that touches all corners of society to tell the improbable tale of one man looking for something greater.*

A young, Black kid from one of the poorest sections of Washington, D.C., despite being legally blind in one eye, develops into a Hall of Famer. A rookie bank teller rises to become a business leader. A once-reluctant political neophyte answers the call to become mayor of Detroit and establishes a mentoring program for Black teens that serves as a model for the nation. All of these stories belong to one man: Dave Bing.

In _Attacking the Rim_, Bing shares this multifaceted personal saga with a rare combination of modesty, moxie, and self-belief. Reflecting on his playing days with the Pistons, Bullets, and Celtics, Bing takes readers inside the exciting world of pro basketball at the moment when sensational athletes were turning a low-budget game into a high-powered, multimillion-dollar entertainment spectacle.

From inside the Detroit mayor's office, he offers a firsthand look at the city's monumental challenges, including debt, corruption, unemployment, infrastructure, and the daily choices between the lesser of evils. And finally, he takes us through the?mentoring foundation he's created, cutting through the red tape of charitable work to achieve fundamental change in the young men of Detroit.

*Dave Bing's story is one of unbelievable perseverance and success, and in it he shares the lessons for personal growth and excellence he's learned along the way.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Tell Tail Heart: A Cat Cafe Mystery (Cat Cafe Mystery Series Book 3)*













*Welcome back to the charming New England coast, where Maddie James’s cat café is at risk of becoming a crime scene for the purrfect murder. . .*

Maddie is hoping to have some downtime during Daybreak Island’s off-season to tackle her to-do list. Her grandfather’s house-turned-cat-café is under construction and she’s also scoping out places to open a juice bar on the island. On top of that, her relationship with adorable dog groomer Lucas has taken a _paws_itive turn.

But easy is getting harder every day for Maddie, especially when a big-name writer who’s on the island working on a new project winds up floating in the canal. This, on the exact same day an eccentric woman shows up at the cafe claiming Maddie’s cat, JJ, is hers.

As the investigation into the dead writer picks up, Maddie realizes that even the neighbors she’s known all her life might be keeping secrets that go deep into the heart of this small seaside town. Meanwhile, a killer remains at-large...and on the prowl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ead Tomorrow: A Gripping British Crime Thriller (Roy Grace Book 5)*













*Detective Superintendent Roy Grace is caught up in the murky world of human trafficking in Dead Tomorrow, by award winning crime writer Peter James.*

The body of a missing boy is dredged from the seabed off the Sussex coast, missing vital organs. Soon after, two more bodies are found . . .

A teenager in Brighton will die if she does not receive an urgent transplant. When the health system threatens to let her down her mother takes drastic action and goes to an online broker in black-market organs. The broker can provide what she wants, but it will come at a price.

As Roy Grace investigates the recovered bodies, he unearths a gang of child traffickers operating from Eastern Europe. Soon Grace and his team will find themselves in a race against time to save the life of a young street kid, while a desperate mother will stop at nothing to save her daughter's life . . .

*Although the Roy Grace novels can be read in any order, Dead Tomorrow is the fifth thrilling title in the bestselling series. Enjoy more of the Brighton detective’s investigations with Dead Like You and Dead Man's Grip.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead Like You: A Chilling British Detective Crime Thriller (Roy Grace Book 6)*













*When unsolved crimes resurface, Detective Superintendent Roy Grace faces a possible copycat killing in Dead Like You, by award winning crime author Peter James.*

The Metropole Hotel, Brighton. After a heady New Year's Eve ball, a woman is attacked as she returns to her room. A week later, another woman is assaulted. Both victims' shoes are taken by the offender . . .

Roy Grace soon realizes that these new cases bear remarkable similarities to an unsolved series of crimes in the city back in 1997. Dubbed 'Shoe Man', the perpetrator was believed to have attacked five women before murdering his sixth victim and vanishing. Could this be a copycat, or has Shoe Man resurfaced?

When more women are assaulted, Grace and his team find themselves in a desperate race against the clock to identify and save the life of the new sixth victim . . .

*Although the Roy Grace novels can be read in any order, Dead Like You is the sixth gripping title in the bestselling series. Enjoy more of the Brighton detective’s investigations with Dead Man's Grip and Not Dead Yet.

Now a major ITV series, Grace, starring John Simm.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**irt (A Stone Barrington Novel Book 2) *













*The second novel in the thrilling Stone Barrington Series by #1 New York Times Bestselling author Stuart Woods*

"Blackmail, murder, suspense, love—what else could you want in a book?" _–Cosmopolitan_

Feared and loathed for her poison pen and ice queen persona, Amanda Dart has made her share of enemies. Then the tables are turned. An anonymous gossipmonger is faxing Amanda's personal and private peccadilloes to anyone who can read. Desperate to save her reputation, she enlists the help of New York lawyer and private investigator Stone Barrington to learn the identity of the faxer. And everyone in the world of tabloid journalism becomes a suspect.

But the faxes don't stop. In fact, they get worse. And Stone winds up with more leads than one man can handle, until Amanda takes matters dangerously into her own hands and turns the world of gossip on its head. As the circle of suspects shrinks, Stone discovers that even the most respected members of the social scene will stop at nothing—even homicide—to clear their sullied names.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Raven (Harry Starke Genesis Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*













*A brutal murder. A condemned assassin with days left to live.*
No one could figure out exactly why Sandra McDowell had to die.

What was her connection to The Raven, an aging hitman twenty years on death row with only days left to live?

Clues are plentiful, but all are dead ends.

The Raven is a mind-bending mystery thriller, a twister of a tale that will keep you up reading long into the night. You can’t read just one!

Join Harry Starke as he tries to unravel the nightmare world of… The Raven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Assassin (Harry Starke Genesis Book 3)*













Who wants Senator Andrew Hawke dead? How many must die to make it happen?
It was a bad day all round for Tommy Biscotti and his friends. All Tommy wanted was a few pills. What he got was a bullet in the back. Hammerhead, Tommy’s source, got two in the head. Jake Burke, Hammerhead’s sidekick, got his brains blown out. Pretty standard stuff for the low life’s of the underworld… But what did it all have to do with Senator Andrew Hawke’s run for governor?

Who is the assassin?

To Harry Starke the answers seem obvious… but as we all know, in Harry’s world nothing ever is...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lolita Conspiracy (Harry Starke Genesis Book 4)*













*A chance encounter. A plea for help. A detective too tired to care.*


Brandon Beck hanged himself, or did he? Was it suicide or cold blooded murder?

On a cold dark night in February, Harry Starke runs into someone he hasn’t seen in almost 25 years.

The man has a problem. He asks Harry for help. Harry turns him down, and thus becomes the last person to see Brandon Beck alive.

Did Beck hang himself? Was he murdered? Either way, why? Harry Starke, now the prime suspect, vows to find out.

The Lolita Conspiracy by Blair Howard is the 4th novel in the bestselling Harry Starke Genesis series and is sure to keep you turning the pages until you reach the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Cove (An FBI Thriller Book 1)*













*A picturesque town. A woman on the run. An undercover agent. The first riveting novel in Catherine Coulter's #1 New York Times bestselling FBI Thriller series.*

Sally Brainerd can't remember what happened the night her father was murdered. Maybe she did it. Or maybe it was her poor, traumatized mother. Either way, the safest place for her is far away from Washington, D.C.. But while her aunt's home in The Cove should be a quiet refuge, Sally can't shake the feeling that there's something not quite right about the postcard perfect little town.

Despite his target's checkered past and convenient memory loss, FBI Special Agent James Quinlan isn't convinced she's the killer—but maybe she knows who is. As he uses his cover to get close to Sally and unearth the memories her mind has hidden away, James can't deny his connection to the troubled woman. But as their lies and passions intertwine, Sally and James soon learn they aren't the only ones keeping deadly secrets in The Cove...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Minotaur: A Jake Grafton Novel (Jake Grafton Series Book 2) *













*From a New York Times–bestselling author: A military pilot is entangled in the hunt for a Cold War spy selling high-tech secrets to the USSR.*

Navy pilot Jake Grafton flies fighter jets with ice water in his veins. But when he’s assigned a desk job in the Pentagon as the head of a top-secret stealth bomber program, his nerve is tested as never before. Colleagues start dying mysteriously, test flights are sabotaged, and the program is threatened at every level. If Grafton can’t infiltrate a web of espionage and counterespionage centered on the deadly traitor code-named the Minotaur, he stands to lose much more than just his career.

_The Minotaur _is an exhilarating thriller revealing the complexities of military technology R&D by the acclaimed author of _Flight of the Intruder_, _The Red Horseman_, and other novels. In the words of Tom Clancy, “Stephen Coonts, like Jake Grafton, just keeps getting better.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Twenty: A Jack Swyteck Novel*













*Jack Swyteck and his family are caught in the crossfire after a deadly school shooting claims twenty casualties—Florida’s fifth mass shooting in as many years—in this provocative and timely thriller from Harper Lee Prize–winner James Grippando that touches on some of the most contentious issues roiling America today.*

It is the message every parent of a school-age child fears: _“Active Shooter on Campus.” _

Jack Swyteck is at his office when he receives the emergency text from Riverside Day School. Both his daughter, Righley, and his wife, FBI agent Andie Henning, are in danger. Andie is in the school’s rec center when she hears the fire alarms, then loud popping noises and screams coming from the hallway. A trained law-enforcement officer, Andie knows she’s supposed to stay locked down inside the room. But Righley is in her kindergarten classroom and Andie must get her to safety.

The tragedy prompts mass hysteria—and dangerous speculation. The police haven’t identified the shooter, but they find a handgun on the school grounds registered to a parent, a Muslim man named Amir Khoury. News of the gun and its owner leaks and quickly goes viral. Within minutes Al Qaeda claims responsibility. Andie is shocked—Amir is married to her friend, Lilly, a WASP whose bloodline goes back to the American Revolution. 

When Xavier, Amir and Lilly’s oldest child and an eighteen-year-old senior at Riverside confesses to the crime, the local community’s anti-Muslim fervor explodes to levels unseen since 9/11. Terrified for her son’s life, Lilly asks Jack to step in. A seasoned defense attorney with a passion to see justice done, he’s taken on plenty of complicated cases. Xavier’s, however, is not one he’s inclined to take—until an old friend who lost his daughter in the shooting tells him that he must. 

With the public calling for blood and prosecutors confident their case is air tight, Jack must unearth the Khourys’ family secrets in order to expose the shocking truth and save his client from certain death. But he may not be able to save everyone—including himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Twelve Days (John Milton Series Book 14)*













John Milton hasn't seen Elijah Warriner for three years. The last time they met, Milton's efforts to keep the boy safe didn't go exactly to plan. Now Elijah is a promising boxer, preparing for the bout that will take him to the big time. Milton decides that he will spend the week before Christmas in London so that he can watch the fight.

But Elijah's burgeoning fame has brought him to the attention of old acquaintances with long memories and grudges to bear. They have noticed Elijah, too, and decide that now is the time to settle old scores.

Can Milton keep the young man and his mother safe, or will Elijah's old running mates get to him first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*A Life on Our Planet: My Witness Statement and a Vision for the Future*













*Goodreads Choice Award Winner for Best Science & Technology Book of the Year 

In this scientifically informed account of the changes occurring in the world over the last century, award-winning broadcaster and natural historian shares a lifetime of wisdom and a hopeful vision for the future.* See the world. Then make it better.
I am 93. I've had an extraordinary life. It's only now that I appreciate how extraordinary.

As a young man, I felt I was out there in the wild, experiencing the untouched natural world - but it was an illusion. The tragedy of our time has been happening all around us, barely noticeable from day to day -- the loss of our planet's wild places, its biodiversity.

I have been witness to this decline. _A Life on Our Planet_ is my witness statement, and my vision for the future. It is the story of how we came to make this, our greatest mistake -- and how, if we act now, we can yet put it right.

We have one final chance to create the perfect home for ourselves and restore the wonderful world we inherited.

All we need is the will to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Humankind: A Hopeful History*













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

The “lively” (The New Yorker), “convincing” (Forbes), and “riveting pick-me-up we all need right now” (People) that proves humanity thrives in a crisis and that our innate kindness and cooperation have been the greatest factors in our long-term success as a species.*

If there is one belief that has united the left and the right, psychologists and philosophers, ancient thinkers and modern ones, it is the tacit assumption that humans are bad. It's a notion that drives newspaper headlines and guides the laws that shape our lives. From Machiavelli to Hobbes, Freud to Pinker, the roots of this belief have sunk deep into Western thought. Human beings, we're taught, are by nature selfish and governed primarily by self-interest.

But what if it isn't true? International bestseller Rutger Bregman provides new perspective on the past 200,000 years of human history, setting out to prove that we are hardwired for kindness, geared toward cooperation rather than competition, and more inclined to trust rather than distrust one another. In fact this instinct has a firm evolutionary basis going back to the beginning of _**** sapiens_. 

From the real-life _Lord of the Flies_ to the solidarity in the aftermath of the Blitz, the hidden flaws in the Stanford prison experiment to the true story of twin brothers on opposite sides who helped Mandela end apartheid, Bregman shows us that believing in human generosity and collaboration isn't merely optimistic—it's realistic. Moreover, it has huge implications for how society functions. When we think the worst of people, it brings out the worst in our politics and economics. But if we believe in the reality of humanity's kindness and altruism, it will form the foundation for achieving true change in society, a case that Bregman makes convincingly with his signature wit, refreshing frankness, and memorable storytelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Story Behind: The Extraordinary History Behind Ordinary Objects*













*Learn the fascinating history and trivia behind the everyday items we take for granted—from the host of the popular podcast The Story Behind.*

Many of us learn about the major inventions that shape our world. But we too often overlook the objects we use every day. In _The Story Behind_, Emily Prokop, creator of the Webby Award nominated podcast, explores the who, how, and _huh?_ of everything from Band-Aids to bubble gum; hypnosis to Hula Hoops; and lullabies to lead pipes. Along the way, she demonstrates how the major events of history—from wars, plagues, and revolutions to historic achievements and discoveries—have influenced some of the world’s most pervasive inventions.

Revealing fascinating new details on topics covered in the podcast, the book also explores many new subjects. Learn how lollipops got started in ancient Egypt, how Kevlar came to be, and why Comic Sans was created. Learn the torture device origins of certain exercise equipment and how some musical instruments were first developed for espionage.

From food, fashion, and games to transit and modern technology, _The Story Behind_ offers a closer look at the things closest to us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**oyal Flying Corps Kitbag: Aircrew Uniforms & Equipment from the War Over the Western Front in WWI*













*A complete guide to the WWI uniforms and equipment of RFC pilots and airmen—fully illustrated with color photos.*

When the First World War began in 1914, the newly formed Royal Flying Corps was put to the ultimate test. As the Great War raged, the developments in military aviation were profound, not only in terms of aerial warfare, but also—as this book reveals—in the uniforms and equipment the aircrew used.

All the objects that a Royal Flying Corps pilot or airman was issued for sorties over the Western Front are explored in this book. Amply illustrated with high-definition color photographs, it details everything from clothing and headgear to personal weapons, gloves, goggles and early life preservers. Each item is fully described, and its purpose and use explained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Titan (Mammon Book 1)*













*"★★★★★ You can see the foundation of the book’s apocalypse in today’s headlines, and that should scare the hell out of anyone. Cannot wait for book two." - T. Cannon, Amazon reviewer*

By the year 2032, the U.S. federal debt has surpassed $50 trillion. The American empire is on the verge of collapse.

An entrepreneur named Kade Kapur has an idea for rescuing the debt-ridden United States: the government will issue stock in a company with exclusive mining rights to an asteroid whose orbit will soon bring it near Earth. The asteroid, which contains $10 trillion in valuable minerals, is officially called 2015 RK 16 Maimonides, but it soon comes to be known by another name: Mammon.

Fortunes are made and America seems to have avoided an economic collapse. But when the plan to capture the asteroid goes awry, the sky will fall....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Colony (The Survivors Book Seventeen)*













*A forgotten world. A dangerous adversary.*

Dean Parker is alive and well thanks to his daughter, but something’s changed inside him since the incident at Newei. Ovalax lingers in his mind… whispering… waiting…

Jules is now the commander on Outpost, the Alliance’s newest high-tech warship, and encounters what initially seems like an innocent mission to Udoon Station. With her parents on Ebos, Sarlun missing in action, and Slate on Light, Jules feels the building pressure. When the galaxy's most notorious criminal escapes from the Traro prison, pieces of the puzzle begin falling into place.

Can Dean fight his demons, and gain a foothold on Ebos for the Alliance? Will Jules solve the trap she’s tripped before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**ll Souls Trilogy (All Souls Series)*













*A Discovery of Witches, Shadow of Night, and The Book of Life, now available in an eBook bundle

Look for the hit TV series “A Discovery of Witches” airing on AMC and BBC America, and streaming on Sundance Now and Shudder.*

With more than a million copies sold in the United States, _A Discovery of Witches _and _Shadow of Night _have landed on all of the major bestseller lists, garnered rave reviews, and spellbound legions of loyal fans.

_The Book of Life_ brings the number one _New York Times _bestselling series to a deeply satisfying close, and we are now pleased to offer all three books in a lavishly
designed boxed set, perfect for fans and newcomers alike.

And don’t forget—the series continues with book four, _Time’s Convert_, now available in all formats.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Mycroft Holmes*













*A new novel written by NBA All-Star Kareem Abdul-Jabbar!
*
Fresh out of Cambridge University, the young Mycroft Holmes is already making a name for himself in government, working for the Secretary of State for War. Yet this most British of civil servants has strong ties to the faraway island of Trinidad, the birthplace of his best friend, Cyrus Douglas, a man of African descent, and where his fiancée Georgiana Sutton was raised.

Mycroft’s comfortable existence is overturned when Douglas receives troubling reports from home. There are rumors of mysterious disappearances, strange footprints in the sand, and spirits enticing children to their deaths, their bodies found drained of blood. Upon hearing the news, Georgiana abruptly departs for Trinidad. Near panic, Mycroft convinces Douglas that they should follow her, drawing the two men into a web of dark secrets that grows more treacherous with each step they take...

Written by NBA superstar Kareem Abdul- Jabbar and screenwriter Anna Waterhouse, Mycroft Holmes reveals the untold story of Sherlock’s older brother. This harrowing adventure changed his life, and set the stage for the man Mycroft would become: founder of the famous Diogenes Club and the hidden power behind the British government.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mocha and Murder (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.*













Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

“Fabulous fun and fantastic fried food! Kappes nails small town mystery with another must-read hit. Don’t miss this one!” – Darynda Jones, New York Times Bestselling Author of Eighth Grave After Dark

Roxy becomes entangled in another murder as she puts her sleuthing skills to work in order to prove that Louise Carlton didn't kill Fred Hill over a pet adoption gone wrong. After all, if Louise goes to jail, who is going to find all the animals at Pet Palace a home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**reshly Ground Murder (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 3) *













Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

“Fabulous fun and fantastic fried food! Kappes nails small town mystery with another must-read hit. Don’t miss this one!” – Darynda Jones, New York Times Bestselling Author of Eighth Grave After Dark

The holidays have arrived, and nothing is going to steal the joy of Roxanne Bloom’s first Christmas in Honey Springs. The town’s annual Christmas in the Park is underway and includes a Christmas Pawrade that’ll help the furry residents at Pet Palace get a home for Christmas. It’s not the four-legged creatures that steal the show, it’s the pair of legs sticking out from the Christmas tree lighting ceremony that has all the town talking. The suspects are piling up faster than the falling snow, while a murderer is on the loose. Roxy can’t let this ruin her first Christmas in Honey Springs and soon realizes it’s the ghosts of Christmas past that holds the real clues. But can she get this mystery solved in time for the holidays? Includes Holiday Recipes from The Bean Hive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Blooded Brew (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 4)*













Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

“Fabulous fun and fantastic fried food! Kappes nails small town mystery with another must-read hit. Don’t miss this one!” – Darynda Jones, New York Times Bestselling Author of Eighth Grave After Dark

Meet Roxanne Bloom, ex-lawyer and who likes to be called Roxy by her close friends. She's the owner and operator of The Bean Hive coffee shop in Honey Springs. Kentucky. But when a dead body is dumped on her doorstep like a sack of coffee beans, the cozy coffee shop becomes an all-out crime scene and everyone in the small town is hankering for some good gossip. Sheriff Spencer warns her to be careful because everyone is a suspect. Roxy's snooping lawyer skills are on alert and she can't help but brew up a few clues to help find the cold blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ETECTIVE JASON STRONG MYSTERIES (1-10) Clean Mystery Suspense Boxed Set.*











DETECTIVE JASON STRONG MYSTERIES
Detective Jason Strong and his partner, Detective Vanessa Layne, are the team counted on to solve San Antonio's toughest homicide cases. Together, they struggle to make sense of murder and bring justice for the victims. Get to know this pair of detectives and follow them as they figure out their first ten cases in this exciting collection.
TITLES INCLUDED:
'Where's My Son?'
Bloodstain
For My Brother
Silent Justice
Tied to Murder
One of their Own
Death Still
Lethal Injection
Cruel Deception
Let's Play


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death by the Mistletoe*













It is the middle of June, and a severe electrical storm is predicted to hit the British Isles.

In the event, weather conditions are even worse than expected and when the storm ends, it leaves behind more destruction than forecast.

Amongst the thirty people killed are nine members of the clergy, struck down by lightning.

The storm has been ferocious but is the blizzard alone to blame for these deaths?

James McPherson, flame-haired and quick-witted editor of the Campbeltown Gazette, is among the first to realise that something is amiss.

Noting that the bodies of many of the clergymen who died had been found close to sprigs of mistletoe, he deduces that they have been murdered.

Publishing his suspicions in his newspaper, McPherson triggers a national hunt for the killers, a hunt in which he plays a major part.

James McPherson's pursuit of the killers takes him into mortal danger and leads him to physical injury, as he uncovers the machinations of a sinister cult - based almost on his own doorstep - a cult that threatens both his life, and that of the woman he loves, Eileen.

The imposing Scottish landscape provides the perfect backdrop as McPherson and his allies take on Na Daoine Deadh Ghinn, encountering terrifying violence and murderous plots - and romance.

While Eileen offers James valuable help in the fight against the cult, it seems that she may be involved with another man. In a fascinating sub-plot, James must win her love for his own.

When the cult capture Eileen, who is to be offered as a sacrifice by the cult to its idols, will James be able to save her, or will the evil of Na Daoine Deadh Ghinn prevail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Bullet (Eve Duncan Book 27)*












From a #1 New York Times bestselling author, a woman finally gets her happily-ever-after ending with the man she loves—until a woman on the run shows up on her doorstep with enough secrets to get them all killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vanishing Girls: A totally heart-stopping crime thriller (Detective Josie Quinn Book 1)*













When *Isabelle Coleman*, a blonde, beautiful young girl goes missing, everyone from the small town of Denton joins the search. They can find no trace of the town’s darling, but *Detective Josie Quinn* finds another girl they didn’t even know was missing.

Mute and unresponsive, it’s clear this mysterious girl has been damaged beyond repair. All Josie can get from her is the name of a third girl and a flash of a neon tongue piercing that matches Isabelle’s.

The race is on to find Isabelle alive, and Josie fears there may be other girls in terrible danger. When the trail leads her to a cold case labelled a hoax by authorities, Josie begins to wonder is there anyone left she can trust?

*Someone in this close-knit town is committing unspeakable crimes. Can Josie catch the killer before another victim loses their life?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Her Mother's Grave: Absolutely gripping crime fiction with unputdownable mystery and suspense (Detective Josie Quinn Book 3)*













When two young boys discover human bones buried beneath a tree in a trailer park, *Detective Josie Quinn* races to join her team at the scene. She used to play in those woods as a child, happier outside and away from her abusive mother, *Belinda Rose*.

Josie’s past crashes into her present when a rare dental condition confirms the bones belong to a teenage foster-child who was murdered thirty years ago. A girl named *Belinda Rose…*

Josie hasn’t seen her mother in years but, with an undeniable connection between her mother and the dead girl, does she dare track her down?

Just as Josie gets closer to uncovering a secret that will shatter her world forever, another body is uncovered. It’s suddenly clear that someone very close to Josie will stop at nothing to keep the truth buried forever.

*As she battles the demons from her past, can Josie stop this killer before another precious life is taken?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Deadly Touch: An absolutely addictive crime thriller and mystery novel (Detective Josie Quinn Book 12)*













*The woman is kneeling at a gravestone, her hair blowing in the breeze, a bunch of wilting yellow daffodils on the grass beside her. Her eyes are fixed on the ground and her mouth is parted in a silent prayer. But the wax dripping from her cold blue lips means it’s already too late to save her…*

On her first day back with the Denton PD after a major trauma, *Detective Josie Quinn* is on the hunt for a missing woman, Krystal Duncan, the mother of one of five children killed in a devastating school bus crash. Hours later, Josie finds Krystal’s body beside her daughter’s grave, her lips sealed together forever with wax.

Forensics match the wax to one of the candles lit in memory of the sweet little souls who died, giving Josie her first lead to a support group made up of the parents who lost children in the crash. Painstakingly dissecting the lives of these grieving couples, it’s clear to Josie that each of them is hiding something about the day of the accident—but whose secret is worth killing for?

The case takes an agonizing turn when the body of another young mother is found near the site of the bus crash. Someone connected to the accident is out for revenge. As the members of the support group are picked off one by one, every second counts for Josie to save the lives of these loving parents who have already suffered the loss of those they treasured most…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Different Dawn (Nina Guerrera Book 2)*













*A Wall Street Journal bestseller.

For nearly thirty years a serial killer has been hiding in plain sight. So has the key to an FBI agent’s dark past.*

A family is murdered as they sleep. FBI Special Agent Nina Guerrera and her new team are tasked with determining whether there is any link between this attack and another triple homicide from four years earlier and more than two thousand miles away. In the process, they’ll discover a serial killer so cunning that his grisly trail of death spanning nearly three decades has gone undetected. Each crime scene reminds Nina of the ghostly Latin folktale of _La Llorona_, which terrified her when she was an abandoned and vulnerable child. Now it’s back to haunt her.

Nina has known evil, but these macabre reenactments are as disturbing as they are baffling. Now she must uncover the meaning behind the rituals as the evidence leads her in an unexpected direction—far closer to home than anyone could have imagined. As the team narrows in on a suspect, the present collides with Nina’s past in a twist of fate that forces her to make the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Mother Never Lies: A gripping 2021 psychological thriller*













*SOME TRUTHS CAN’T BE TOLD.*
I had the perfect life – a nice house, a loving husband, a beautiful little boy.

But in one devastating night, they were all ripped from me.

It's been fourteen years, and I’m finally ready to face the past.

I’m taking my son back.

He just can’t know who I am…or why we were torn apart.

*A nail-biting thriller packed with twists and turns, perfect for fans of Lisa Jewell and Shalini Boland.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Pretty Little Wife: A Novel*













*#1 INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER

Named a recommended read by Huffington Post, PopSugar, Refinery29, Goodreads, The Skimm, Book Page, Style Caster, and a New York Post Best Book of the Week

Debut author Darby Kane thrills with this twisty domestic suspense novel that asks one central question: shouldn't a dead husband stay dead?*
Lila Ridgefield lives in an idyllic college town, but not everything is what it seems. Lila isn't what she seems.
A student vanished months ago. Now, Lila's husband, Aaron, is also missing. At first these cases are treated as horrible coincidences until it's discovered the student is really the third of three unexplained disappearances over the last few years. The police are desperate to find the connection, if there even is one. Little do they know they might be stumbling over only part of the truth....

With the small town in an uproar, everyone is worried about the whereabouts of their beloved high school teacher. Everyone except Lila, his wife. She's definitely confused about her missing husband but only because she was the last person to see his body, and now it's gone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Wedding Station (A John Russell WWII Spy Thriller Book 7)*













*The prequel to David Downing’s bestselling Station series introduces John Russell, an Englishman with a political past who must keep his head down as the Nazis solidify their power.*

February 27, 1933. In this stunning prequel to the John Russell espionage novels, the Reichstag parliament building in Berlin is set ablaze. It’s just a month after Hitler’s inauguration as Chancellor of Germany, and the Nazis use the torching to justify a campaign of terror against their political opponents. John Russell’s recent separation from his wife threatens his right to reside in Germany and any meaningful relationship with his six-year-old son, Paul. He has just secured work as a crime reporter for a Berlin newspaper, and the crimes which he has to report—the gruesome murder of a rent boy, the hit-and-run death of a professional genealogist, the suspicious disappearance of a Nazi-supporting celebrity fortune-teller—are increasingly entangled in the wider nightmare engulfing Germany.

Each new investigation carries the risk of Russell’s falling foul of the authorities, at a time when the rule of law has completely vanished, and the Nazis are running scores of pop-up detention centers, complete with torture chambers, in every corner of Berlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**ury in the Gulf (Brannigan's Blackhearts Book 1) *













*Seven men who aren’t ready to hang up their rifles…

…A desperate mission far from home.

Will any of them survive?*

Terrorists have seized a tiny island kingdom in the Persian Gulf, and taken Americans hostage. But the Saudis are leaning on the Americans to prevent an overt response. Meanwhile, the clock is ticking for the hostages.

Enter the mercenaries.

John Brannigan retired from the Marine Corps, and isn’t all that happy about it. Now, with American lives in the balance, he’ll come back to the action, recruiting a small crew of men ready to stare death in the face.

They’re alone, outnumbered, and outgunned.

There’s no backup coming.

Have they signed up for a mission, or a suicide run?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Chaos Kind*













*The assassins of Barry Eisler’s #1 bestseller The Killer Collective are back—and this time, it’s chaos.*

Assistant US Attorney Alondra Diaz hates traffickers. And she’s determined to put one of America’s most powerful financiers, Andrew Schrader, in prison forever for his crimes against children.

But Schrader has videos implicating some of the most powerful members of the US national security state. To eliminate Diaz, the powers that be bring in a contractor: Marvin Manus, an implacable assassin whose skills have been forged in intelligence, the military, and the hardest prisons.

Enter former Marine sniper Dox and black-ops veteran Daniel Larison with an unusual assignment: not to kill Diaz, but to keep her alive.

A lot of players are determined to acquire the videos and the blackmail power they represent. But with Seattle sex-crimes detective Livia Lone, “natural causes” killer John Rain, and ex-Mossad honey-trap specialist Delilah, the good guys might just have a chance.

They’re not going to play by anyone else’s rules. They’re not going to play by any rules at all. They want a different kind of fight. The chaos kind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View*













*How did the dynamic economic system we know as capitalism develop among the peasants and lords of feudal Europe?*

In _The Origin of Capitalism_, a now-classic work of history, Ellen Meiksins Wood offers readers a clear and accessible introduction to the theories and debates concerning the birth of capitalism, imperialism, and the modern nation state. Capitalism is not a natural and inevitable consequence of human nature, nor simply an extension of age-old practices of trade and commerce. Rather, it is a late and localized product of very specific historical conditions, which required great transformations in social relations and in the relationship between humans and nature.

This new edition is substantially revised and expanded, with extensive new material on imperialism, anti-Eurocentric history, capitalism and the nation-state, and the differences between capitalism and non-capitalist commerce. The author traces links between the origin of capitalism and contemporary conditions such as ‘globalization’, ecological degradation, and the current agricultural crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Carrier Glorious: The Life and Death of an Aircraft Carrier (Warship Battles of World War Two)*













*The engrossing but tragic history of the Royal Navy’s worst loss of World War Two.

Ideal for readers of Jonathan Dimbleby, Max Hastings and Craig L. Symonds.*

On 8th June 1940, the British aircraft carrier HMS _Glorious_ and her two destroyer escorts HMS _Ardent_ and _Acasta _were sighted by the German battle cruiser _Scharnhorst_ and her sister ship _Gneisenau_. In a brutal gun battle that lasted over an hour all British ships were sunk and more than 1500 men lost their lives.

_Why had _Glorious_ left the main troop convoy to proceed independently? Why was she so lightly protected? Why did British Intelligence give no warning that the German battlecruisers were close by? And why were the survivors left in freezing Arctic waters for three days before being picked up?_

Official documents do not answer these questions and so John Winton has drawn testimonies from men who served on _Glorious_ in the pre-war days as well as her very few survivors to understand how this ship functioned both before and during the war, what happened on that fateful day and why is there still so much secrecy surrounding this heart-rending event.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Brothers in Arms: THE EPIC STORY OF THE 761ST TANK BATTALION, WWII'S FORGOTTEN HEROES*













*A powerful wartime saga recounting the extraordinary story of the 761st Tank Battalion, the first all-black armored unit to see combat in World War II.*

*“More than a combat story . . . it’s also the story of how black soldiers had to fight (literally and figuratively) for the right to fight the Germans.”—USA Today *

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar first became immersed in the history of the 761st Battalion through family friend Leonard “Smitty” Smith, a veteran of the unit. Working with acclaimed writer Anthony Walton, Abdul-Jabbar interviewed surviving members of the battalion to weave together a page-turning narrative based on their memories, stories, and historical accounts, from basic training through the horrors of the battlefield to their postwar experiences.

Trained essentially as a public relations gesture to maintain the support of the black community for the war, the battalion was never intended to see battle. In fact, General Patton originally opposed their deployment, claiming African Americans couldn’t think quickly enough to operate tanks in combatconditions. But in the summer of 1944, following heavy casualties in the fields of France, the Allies—desperate for trained tank personnel—called the battalion up anyway.

While most combat troops fought on the front for a week or two before being rotated back, the men of the 761st served for more than six months, fighting heroically under Patton’s Third Army at the Battle of the Bulge and in the Allies’ final drive across France and Germany. Despite a casualty rate that approached 50 percent and an extreme shortage of personnel and equipment, the 761st would ultimately help liberate some thirty towns and villages, as well as several branch concentration camps. The racism that shadowed them during the war and the prejudice they faced upon their return home are an indelible part of their story. Shining through most of all, however, are the lasting bonds that united them as soldiers and brothers, the bravery they exhibited on the battlefield, and the quiet dignity and patriotism that defined their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ten Days to D-Day: Countdown to the liberation of Europe (David Stafford World War II History)*













*The allied landings in Normandy on D-Day, 6 June 1944, constituted the largest seaborne assault in history and changed both the course of the Second World War and the century.*

While the story of the landings has been told many times before, this is the first to reveal the role that human error, political infighting, deception, and double agents played in the crucial ten days leading up to the invasion.

Based primarily on unpublished diaries and letters and written with the pace of a thriller, it tells the story through the eyes of ten individuals caught up in the drama: men and women, civilians and soldiers, secret agents, and political prisoners. None knows if the landings will succeed, and the book describes in gripping detail the suspenseful preparations they make during the excruciating wait for the day that could have taken a fatefully different turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crucible of Time*













*An alien race struggles to survive on an uninhabitable planet in this “impeccably detailed and beautifully thought out” novel from a Hugo Award winner (Kirkus Reviews, starred review).*

On a planet besieged with cosmic dust, where meteors of all sizes frequently hit, wiping out entire civilizations, a strange alien species struggles against extinction over the course of millennia. As their star grows hotter, melting ice caps and causing more earthquakes and volcanic eruptions, higher levels of radiation lead to higher rates of mutation. Plants that had been edible become poisonous or die off altogether. Watching their dire situation only get worse, the planet’s scientists finally acknowledge that to survive long-term, the inhabitants will have to abandon their fraught home world and become a space-faring species.

In a story that spans millennia, Hugo Award–winning author and British science fiction master John Brunner introduces us to an alien race that takes control of their own evolution and builds the technological society that will be their way into space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**rop Trooper Books 1-4: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *











*Four complete books. 1200+ pages of explosive, military sci-fi action complete the entire first arc of the bestselling Drop Trooper Series.*

Go to war or go to jail. For small-time street hustler Cam Alvarez, the choice is simple...

He has no family, no friends, no place in the world…nothing to lose. When his latest con results in the death of a cartel hitman, Cam opts to join the Marines and leave Earth to fight a vicious alien enemy.

Drafted into the Marine Drop-Troopers, Cam discovers there’s one thing he’s even better at than running street-con games, and that’s killing the enemy. Wrapped in an armored battlesuit, Cam finds purpose amidst the horror and destruction of the war, and the opportunity for a new sort of friends and family…if he can break the habits of a life spent alone, trusting no one.

And, if he can survive...

*Buy this special edition omnibus to experience a thrilling and unpredictable Military Sci-Fi Adventure! It's perfect for fans of JN Chaney, Jay Allan, and Joshua Dalzelle.

Books included in the Set:*
Book 1: Contact Front
Book 2: Kinetic Strike
Book 3: Danger Close
Book 4: Direct Fire


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Legacy Earth*













*With an 85% dropout rate, find the strength within or go home.*

So far, Officer Candidate School is living up to its cutthroat reputation. Still, the merciless mental, physical, and psychological torture may be worth it for Lance Warder to have a chance to fight in space.

The space that awaits isn’t for the faint of heart. He’ll have to shed his mental chains to prove his mettle. Because no one cares who your father is when you’re faced with unknown threats in a dark, infinite void.

To help deal with the everyday grind of survival, evasion, resistance, and escape training, Lance will join a boxing league and even find himself in the middle of a mysterious AI takeover that may spell doom for mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Blackstar Command: The Complete Series: A Military Space Opera Box Set*













*Get the Blackstar Command Box Set, featuring all three books in the bestselling series. 1000+ pages of aliens, war, and explosive military space opera action.*

They tried to destroy our planets. Our way of life. They tried to send us into extinction. But we, the Coalition, fought them and won. That was a decade ago. We had assumed they were beaten for good.

We were wrong.

They’re known as the Host: a cabal of aliens seeking to dominate our sector of space. And they’re back—with help from a powerful new enemy.

Against their wrath, we must stand. We’re outnumbered and unprepared. If we lose, we lose everything.

But there is hope. An ancient race of long-dead but technologically advanced aliens called the Navigators have a ship called the Blackstar that could potentially turn the tide. That is if I, Kai Locke, a humble ship racer, can find it and learn how to harness its power in time.

If I fail, the Coalition will fall, and the Host will consign us to a distant memory. I refuse to let that happen. I will fight to my last breath for the Coalition’s survival.


*Buy this special edition omnibus to experience this complete Military Space Opera series from Amazon Bestseller A.C. Hadfield, including Book 3 being published for the very first time! Perfect or fans of Star Wars, Firefly, Battlestar, and Guardians of the Galaxy.*

This boxset contains three full-length novels:
Book 1: Prominence
Book 2: Magnitude
Book 3: Ascension


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Planetsider Trilogy: The Complete Sci-Fi Series*













*Action-adventure science fiction with a dystopian twist, read the complete Planetsider Trilogy as a single boxed set. No.1 Best Seller in Space Opera Science Fiction with 150+ 5-star ratings.*
*From book 1:*

Ethan is a ranger, sworn to protect his walled settlement from the dangers of his war-ravaged planet. Then one night he discovers a crashed spacecraft and two soldiers from a moon base he didn’t even know existed. Captain Salus and Commander Kurren have risked everything to find a Planetsider to help save their people. Ethan needs them to answer questions that have haunted him all his life – what happened to his world and why?

Seduced by the prospect of learning the truth, Ethan agrees to help Captain Salus and Commander Kurren. Disobeying the orders of his council, he travels to the UEC outpost on the moon. There Ethan gets his answers, but the truth only leads to more questions and more doubts.

To make matters worse, Kurren and Salus are not the only ones looking for a Planetsider. An enemy faction, trapped on an orbital space station, will stop at nothing to capture Ethan, and prevent him from helping the UEC. With time running out to save the moon base, Ethan agrees to embark on a dangerous mission to recover vital technology set adrift in a radiation field that only a Planetsider can survive.

But his ship is intercepted by the rival faction and Ethan is taken to the space station. There he meets the faction’s leader, who turns his life upside down and inside out. Everything he thought he knew was a lie.

Plucked from a life of ignorance and obscurity, Ethan is thrust into the center of a war that has raged for over a century – a war that created the world he grew up in. Yet fate has a cruel sense of irony, because now the survival of two entire civilizations rests in the hands of a solitary Planetsider.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**onor's Knight (Paradox Book 2)*













*The rollicking sequel to Fortune's Pawn -- an action packed science fiction novel.*

Devi Morris has a lot of problems. And not the fun, easy-to-shoot kind either.

After a mysterious attack left her short several memories and one partner, she's determined to keep her head down, do her job, and get on with her life. But even though Devi's not actually looking for it -- trouble keeps finding her. She sees things no one else can, the black stain on her hands is growing, and she is entangled with the cook she's supposed to hate.

But when a deadly crisis exposes far more of the truth than she bargained for, Devi discovers there's worse fates than being shot, and sometimes the only people you can trust are the ones who want you dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Spit 'Em Out (Bubbles in Space Book 4)*













*Blade Runner meets The Fifth Element in this eccentric cyber-noir thriller series about a bleak world ravaged by corrupt leaders, mega-corporations, and crime lords… and the washed-up detective who might be the only one crazy enough to take them on.*

Bubbles Marlowe thought she could handle anything HoloCity threw at her. But when a rogue scientist goes missing, the cyborg detective has no choice but follow him out of the world she knows, to a distant city even darker than her own.

Nathanial Price left a trail of bodies in his wake when he fled, and Bubbles blames herself for every one of them. With the blood of his victims on her hands, she’ll do anything to track him down and bring him to justice.

But one of her allies has a secret that could betray them all, and this black-hearted city has mysteries of its own. As Bubbles begins to unravel the lies, she makes an ugly discovery that binds her to this brutal new world.

This time she might not be able to escape…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ragons of Autumn Twilight (Dragonlance Chronicles Book 1)*













*This Dungeons & Dragons-inspired fantasy adventure is the first installment in the beloved Dragonlance Chronicles, set in the magical world of Krynn*

Once merely creatures of legend, the dragons have returned to Krynn. But with their arrival comes the departure of the old gods—and all healing magic. As war threatens to engulf the land, lifelong friends reunite for an adventure that will change their lives and shape their world forever . . . 

When Tanis, Sturm, Caramon, Raistlin, Flint, and Tasslehoff see a woman use a blue crystal staff to heal a villager, they wonder if it's a sign the gods have not abandoned them after all. Fueled by this glimmer of hope, the Companions band together to uncover the truth behind the gods' absence—though they aren't the only ones with an interest in the staff. The Seekers want the artifact for their own ends, believing it will help them replace the gods and overtake the continent of Ansalon. Now, the Companions must assume the unlikely roles of heroes if they hope to prevent the staff from falling into the hands of darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Academy Magic: The Complete Series (The Coven)*













*The Academy Magic bundle set includes all five books in the series full of non-stop action, adventure, magic, and irresistible romance.
Magic. Isn’t. Real.*

At least that's what I thought. But now, my story is changing...

You know you’re invisible when even your bullies forget to pick on you. That’s me, Bettina Blair, hidden in plain sight. No matter how hard I try I just never fit in with my classmates.

Now I know why. I’m a witch...apparently.

One little demon attack and my parents confess their ugly secret…and ship me off to an elite academy of magic- for witches only.

I can't summon magic. I can't fight with my hands or my fists. I just don't belong here, and Jackson Lancaster keeps reminding me every single chance he gets. This boy is the most insufferable, intolerable, unbearable, judgmental person to ever have the right to be that gorgeous. I don’t care how sexy his British accent is, or that literally everyone else on campus adores him. He hates me, and the feeling is mutual.

Suddenly, I’m sent on a quest into the Old Lands to find the only thing that can save Eden from a demon invasion. I’m in way over my head, and my best chance of coming back alive lies in the hands of the guy who wants me gone…



**Disclaimer: Academy Magic is Season Two in The Coven Series. It can be read as a standalone but contains some spoilers for Season One - Elemental Magic.

Titles include:

The Hidden Witch

The Fallen Witch

The Wild Witch

The Frozen Witch

The Secret Witch*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Spending the Holidays with People I Want to Punch in the Throat: Yuletide Yahoos, Ho-Ho-Humblebraggers, and Other Seasonal Scourges*













*For fans of Laurie Notaro and Jenny Lawson comes an uproarious and oddly endearing essay collection for anyone trying to survive the holidays in one piece.

When it comes to time-honored holiday traditions, Jen Mann pulls no punches
*
In this hilariously irreverent collection of essays, Jen Mann, nationally bestselling author of_ People I Want to Punch in the Throat,_ turns her mordant wit on the holidays. On Mann’s naughty list: mothers who go way overboard with their Elf on the Shelf, overzealous carolers who can’t take a hint, and people who write their Christmas cards in the third person (“_Joyce is enjoying Bunko._ Yeah, Joyce, we know you wrote this letter.”). And on her nice list . . . well, she’s working on that one. Here, no celebration is off-limits. The essays include:

*• You Can Keep Your Cookies, I’m Just Here for the Booze
• Nice Halloween Costume. Was Skank Sold Out?
• Why You Won’t Be Invited to Our Chinese New Year Party*

From hosting an ill-fated Chinese New Year party, to receiving horrible gifts from her husband on Mother’s Day, to reluctantly telling her son the truth about the Easter Bunny, Mann knows the challenge of navigating the holidays while keeping her sanity intact. And even if she can’t get out of attending another Christmas cookie exchange, at least she can try again next year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Ugly Cry: A Memoir*













*“They say comedy equals tragedy plus time: This very funny account of an often miserable childhood is proof.” --People

“What a strong, funny, heartbreaking memoir, with a voice that is completely its own (written by a woman who very much seems to be completely her own, as well.) I loved it.”--Elizabeth Gilbert, New York Times bestselling author of Big Magic and Eat, Pray, Love

An uproarious, moving memoir about a grandmother’s ferocious love and redefining what it means to be family*

“If you fight that motherf**ker and you don’t win, you’re going to come home and fight me.” Not the advice you’d normally expect from your grandmother—but Danielle Henderson would be the first to tell you her childhood was anything but conventional.

Abandoned at ten years old by a mother who chose her drug-addicted, abusive boyfriend, Danielle was raised by grandparents who thought their child-rearing days had ended in the 1960s. She grew up Black, weird, and overwhelmingly uncool in a mostly white neighborhood in upstate New York, which created its own identity crises. Under the eye-rolling, foul-mouthed, loving tutelage of her uncompromising grandmother—and the horror movies she obsessively watched—Danielle grew into a tall, awkward, _Sassy_-loving teenager who wore black eyeliner as lipstick and was struggling with the aftermath of her mother’s choices. But she also learned that she had the strength and smarts to save herself, her grandmother gifting her a faith in her own capabilities that the world would not have most Black girls possess.

With humor, wit, and deep insight, Danielle shares how she grew up and grew wise—and the lessons she’s carried from those days to these. In the process, she upends our conventional understanding of family and redefines its boundaries to include the millions of people who share her story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Last Christmas in Paris: A Novel of World War I*













*An unforgettably romantic novel that spans four Christmases (1914-191, Last Christmas in Paris explores the ruins of war, the strength of love, and the enduring hope of the Christmas season.*

_New York Times_ bestselling author Hazel Gaynor has joined with Heather Webb to create this unforgettably romantic novel of the Great War.

_August 1914_. England is at war. As Evie Elliott watches her brother, Will, and his best friend, Thomas Harding, depart for the front, she believes—as everyone does—that it will be over by Christmas, when the trio plan to celebrate the holiday among the romantic cafes of Paris.

But as history tells us, it all happened so differently…

Evie and Thomas experience a very different war. Frustrated by life as a privileged young lady, Evie longs to play a greater part in the conflict—but how?—and as Thomas struggles with the unimaginable realities of war he also faces personal battles back home where War Office regulations on press reporting cause trouble at his father’s newspaper business. Through their letters, Evie and Thomas share their greatest hopes and fears—and grow ever fonder from afar. Can love flourish amid the horror of the First World War, or will fate intervene?

_Christmas 1968_. With failing health, Thomas returns to Paris—a cherished packet of letters in hand—determined to lay to rest the ghosts of his past. But one final letter is waiting for him…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Jane Darrowfield, Professional Busybody (A Jane Darrowfield Mystery Book 1)*













_Jane Darrowfield is a year into her retirement, and she’s already traveled and planted a garden. She’s organized her photos, her recipes, and her spices. The statistics suggest she has at least a few more decades ahead of her, so she better find something to do . . ._

*JANE DARROWFIELD, PROFESSIONAL BUSYBODY*

After Jane helps a friend with a sticky personal problem, word starts to spread around her bridge club—and then around all of West Cambridge, Massachusetts—that she’s the go-to girl for situations that need discreet fixing. Soon she has her first paid assignment—the director of a 55-and-over condo community needs her to de-escalate hostilities among the residents. As Jane discovers after moving in for her undercover assignment, the mature set can be as immature as any high schoolers, and war is breaking out between cliques.

It seems she might make some progress—until one of the aging “popular kids” is bludgeoned to death with a golf club. And though the automatic sprinklers have washed away much of the evidence, Jane’s on course to find out whodunit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*It Takes a Coven (A Witch City Mystery Book 6)*













*There’s a new witch hunt in Salem, Massachusetts—and an amateur sleuth and her clairvoyant cat are on the case . . .*

When Lee Barrett joins a former student’s bridal party as maid of honor, she expects cake tastings and dress fittings. But wedding planning becomes more peculiar than Lee’s scrying talents could ever predict. There’s a magical baker, a best man with a checkered past, and a talking crow named Poe as the ring bearer. There’s also a kindly old man dead under his apple tree—one of a series of unexplained deaths hanging over the Wiccan community . . .

With witches dropping dead before they even come out of the proverbial broom closet, Lee’s best friend, River, fears she might have somehow unleashed a terrible curse on the city. Now, aided by Poe and her clairvoyant cat, Lee sets out to investigate. Are lives being claimed by vengeful supernatural forces—or by something more shocking? As she soon discovers, casting light on the wicked truth can be one killer commitment . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Slay in Character (A Cat Latimer Mystery Book 4)*













*A Colorado writers’ retreat visits an Old West tourist trap—and gets caught in a deadly plot—in this mystery by the New York Times–bestselling author.*

Cat and the members of her writers’ retreat have just arrived in Outlaw, Colorado, an “Old West” tourist town complete with inhabitants dressed up as famous figures from history. But this authentic slice of Americana takes a murderous turn when a college student masquerading as a nineteenth-century saloon girl becomes history.

Was she the killer’s intended target? Or did she take a hit meant for someone else? With a colorful cast of suspects to choose from—including some notorious gunslingers and the sleazy town founders—Cat must unhorse the culprit before a real-life ghost story is given a killer twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cat Deck the Halls: A Joe Grey Mystery 13*













The cats who saved Christmas . . .

The charming seaside village of Molena Point, California, leads one to expect a quiet traditional Christmas surrounded by family and friends—but not this holiday season. Instead of singing carols and climbing into Christmas trees, Joe Grey, feline P.I., is faced with his most difficult case yet—and that's saying a lot for a wily tomcat who for years has been solving crimes the police can't even crack.

At midnight in the deserted gardens of the shopping plaza, a stranger lies dead beneath the village Christmas tree; the only witness to the shooting is a little child. But when the police arrive, summoned by an anonymous phone call of feline origin, both the body and the child have disappeared. As police scramble for leads, the grey tomcat, his tabby lady, and their tortoiseshell pal, Kit, launch their own unique investigation.

Together Joe Grey, Dulcie, and Kit face their most heartbreaking case yet as they care for the child who may be the killer's next target. Trying to sort out perplexing clues amidst the happiness of the season, they shadow a cast of colorful characters. But neither the police nor their unknown feline assistants are aware that they might have stumbled over the murderer and never known it, until an electrifying final scene when the killer's identity is revealed.

For years Shirley Rousseau Murphy has written tales that have delighted readers and critics alike. With her lyrical prose and fast-paced plotting, Murphy has created another delightfully absorbing trip to a magical place populated by unforgettable characters whom readers have come to think of as friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Lost Ones: A Novel (Nora Watts Book 1)*













A dark, compulsively readable psychological suspense debut, the first in a new series featuring the brilliant, fearless, chaotic, and deeply flawed Nora Watts—a character as heartbreakingly troubled, emotionally complex, and irresistibly compelling as Stieg Larsson’s Lisbeth Salander and Jo Nesbø’s Harry Hole.

It begins with a phone call that Nora Watts has dreaded for fifteen years—since the day she gave her newborn daughter up for adoption. Bonnie has vanished. The police consider her a chronic runaway and aren’t looking, leaving her desperate adoptive parents to reach out to her birth mother as a last hope.

A biracial product of the foster system, transient, homeless, scarred by a past filled with pain and violence, Nora knows intimately what happens to vulnerable girls on the streets. Caring despite herself, she sets out to find Bonnie with her only companion, her mutt Whisper, knowing she risks reopening wounds that have never really healed—and plunging into the darkness with little to protect her but her instincts and a freakish ability to detect truth from lies.

The search uncovers a puzzling conspiracy that leads Nora on a harrowing journey of deception and violence, from the gloomy rain-soaked streets of Vancouver, to the icy white mountains of the Canadian interior, to the beautiful and dangerous island where she will face her most terrifying demon. All to save a girl she wishes had never been born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Contract Lawyer (Thaddeus Murfee Thrillers Book 14)*













*He went into the jungle to find his family. He came back out to find himself...*

Thaddeus Murfee is an attorney in San Diego whose nephew is kidnapped to South America. The traffickers just didn't know all the rules, but he did. This is Thaddeus at his best, pulled away from his normal life and cast into a cruel world where the cartels run rife and anything goes. This time, they rang the wrong doorbell, took the wrong kid, and ran in the wrong direction. Because this seasoned lawyer will stop at nothing to bring back his sister's son. And in the end, there will be a trial, inside a California courtroom, where justice is sought and crimes are punished. But will they even be there? Or will they no longer walk the earth, buried in a South American jungle where no one cares?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lindsided (Sisterhood Book 22)*













*Count on the Sisterhood to skirt the law in the name of justice.From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Gotcha!*

Myra Rutledge isn’t ready to mothball the Sisterhood just yet. When Maggie Spitzer, former editor-in-chief of the _Post_ and an honorary member of the Sisterhood, arrives with a new mission in mind, the Vigilantes are soon gathering in their war room once more. While catching up on each other’s lives, they plan a brilliant campaign against a duo of corrupt judges running a moneymaking racket that sends young offenders to brutal boot camps, often on trumped-up charges. Their enemies are powerful and ruthless, but the Sisterhood have their own formidable allies—including former President Martine Connor. Once their scheme takes off, the guilty won’t know what hit them . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**oint Blank (Sisterhood Book 26)*













*A mysterious martial artist strikes at the heart of the Sisterhood in an action-packed thriller from the #1 New York Times bestselling author.*

_The women of Fern Michaels’ bestselling Sisterhood series are beloved for bringing justice to strangers in need. And when one of their own needs help, that loyalty and commitment goes double . . . _

When Yoko Wong’s partner, Harry, receives a phone call from an old schoolmate in China, he finds out that his daughter, Lily, is missing from the Shaolin temple where she is now a student.

Finding Lily is a top priority, and the Sisterhood and their allies come up with a way for the group to travel to China. They’ll go to Macau, nicknamed “the Monte Carlo of the Orient,” on the pretext of opening a casino there. But what will they find once they reach their destination? Can they hope to rescue Lily when the enemy has the home advantage . . . and the will to kill? The odds are stacked against them, but when the Sisterhood is involved, you can always bet on the underdog . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**O SPEAK FOR THE DEAD (Jake Lassiter Legal Thrillers Book 1) *













*#1 BESTSELLING LEGAL THRILLER

A doctor in love with his patient's wife...
A fatal mistake during surgery...
Accident? Malpractice? Or murder?

Defending a surgeon in a malpractice case, Jake Lassiter begins to suspect that his client is innocent of negligence...but guilty of murder. Add a sexy widow, a deadly drug, and a grave robbery to the stew, and you have Miami's trial of the century.

"Cracking good action mystery...funny, sardonic and fast-paced." - Detroit Free Press*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**AST CHANCE LASSITER (Jake Lassiter Legal Thrillers Book 9) *













AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR'S PREQUEL TO THE JAKE LASSITER SERIES

★The "Lassiter" novels are stand-alones that may be enjoyed in any order.★

"If your cause is just, no case is impossible." - Jake Lassiter

An aging musician claims a famous hip-hop artist stole his tune...
But down-on-his luck Cadillac Johnson has no proof and little hope...
Until he hires the ex-linebacker to break down the courthouse door.

In this prequel to the series, Jake Lassiter gets fired from his law firm, dumped by his girlfriend, and charged with ethical violations by the Florida Bar...as he fights for justice in his own hard-headed way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE DEEP BLUE ALIBI (Solomon vs. Lord Legal Thrillers Book 2)*













FROM THE AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR

★★★★★"ALIBI" NOMINATED FOR EDGAR ALLAN POE AWARD★★★★★

"Forget it Steve. I'm not having sex in the ocean."

That's Victoria Lord, swimming off the Key West beach with her law partner Steve Solomon. Seconds later, a speeding yacht narrowly misses them and runs hard aground. Aboard are bundles of cash and a man who's been shot by a speargun.

With Solomon & Lord, you never know if they'll end up in court, in jail...or in bed. But this time, they're headed for an explosive murder trial that will uncover secrets long buried at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*HABEAS PORPOISE (Solomon vs.Lord Legal Thrillers Book 4)*













"JOHN GRISHAM MEETS DAVE BARRY"

When an ecoterrorist is charged with murder...
It's Victoria Lord for the state, Steve Solomon for the defense...
And when lovers do battle, it's winner take all.

"Steve Solomon and Victoria Lord are smart and funny and sexy in a way that Hollywood movies were before comedies became crass and teen-oriented." - Connecticut Post


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $2.

*Leap (Breakthrough Book 2)*













*ONE OF THE GREATEST BREAKTHROUGHS IN HUMAN HISTORY.
AN ACHIEVEMENT THAT STUNNED THE ENTIRE WORLD.
AND IT WAS ONLY THE BEGINNING.*

Facing the cold, clear glass, Alison Shaw stared nervously into the giant seawater tank.
It was just one year ago that she and her team of marine biologists had stunned the world with their incredible breakthrough. And now, they were about to do it again.

But an ocean away, something strange was unfolding. Along a lonely coast in South America, an experimental Russian submarine, long thought to have been dismantled, has suddenly resurfaced. And the U.S. Navy has taken notice, sending officers John Clay and Steve Caesare to investigate.

The sub has been studying a group of unmarked soldiers. Disappearing into the jungle each night beneath the cover of darkness. Something has been discovered...something big.

And it's about to fall into the wrong hands. Unless Alison Shaw and her team can find something that no one else can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Feral: Rewilding the Land, the Sea, and Human Life*













*An optimistic approach to environmentalism that focuses on the wonders of rewilding, not just the terrifying consequences of climate change.*

To be an environmentalist early in the twenty-first century is always to be defending science and acknowledging the hurdles we face in our efforts to protect wild places and fight climate change. But let’s be honest: hedging has never inspired anyone. So what if we stopped hedging? What if we grounded our efforts to solve environmental problems in hope instead, and let nature make our case for us?

That’s what George Monbiot does in _Feral_, a lyrical, unabashedly romantic vision of how, by inviting nature back into our lives, we can simultaneously cure our “ecological boredom” and begin repairing centuries of environmental damage. Monbiot takes readers on an enchanting journey around the world to explore ecosystems that have been “rewilded”: freed from human intervention and allowed—in some cases for the first time in millennia—to resume their natural ecological processes. We share his awe as he kayaks among dolphins and seabirds off the coast of Wales and wanders the forests of Eastern Europe, where lynx and wolf packs are reclaiming their ancient hunting grounds. Through his eyes, we see environmental success—and begin to envision a future world where humans and nature are no longer in conflict, but are part of a single, healing world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*W**affen-SS: Hitler's Army at War*













*From an award-winning and bestselling historian, the first comprehensive military history in over fifty years of Hitler's famous and infamous personal army: the Waffen-SS.*

The Waffen-SS was one of the most feared combat organizations of the twentieth century. Originally formed as a protection squad for Adolf Hitler it became the military wing of Heinrich Himmler's SS and a key part of the Nazi state, with nearly 900,000 men passing through its ranks. The Waffen-SS played a crucial role in furthering the aims of the Third Reich which made its soldiers Hitler's political operatives. During its short history, the elite military divisions of the Waffen-SS acquired a reputation for excellence, but their famous battlefield record of success was matched by their repeated and infamous atrocities against both soldiers and civilians.

_Waffen-SS_ is the first definitive single-volume military history of the Waffen-SS in more than fifty years. In considering the actions of its leading personalities, including Himmler, Sepp Dietrich, and Otto Skorzeny, and analyzing its specialist training and ideological outlook, eminent historian Adrian Gilbert chronicles the battles and campaigns that brought the Waffen-SS both fame and infamy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Alpha: Eddie Gallagher and the War for the Soul of the Navy SEALs*












*An epic account of the Navy SEALs of Alpha platoon, the startling accusations against their chief, Eddie Gallagher, and the courtroom battle that exposed the dark underbelly of America’s special forces—from a Pulitzer Prize–winning reporter

“Meticulously assembled and brilliantly written . . . [a] remarkable and engrossing book.”—The New York Times*

By official accounts, the Navy SEALs of Alpha platoon returned as heroes after their 2017 deployment to Mosul, following a vicious, bloody, and successful campaign to drive ISIS from the city. But within the platoon a different war raged. Even as Alpha’s chief, Eddie Gallagher, was being honored by the Navy for his leadership, several of his men were preparing to report him for war crimes, alleging that he’d stabbed a prisoner in cold blood and taken lethal sniper shots at unarmed civilians.

Many young SEALs regarded Gallagher as the ideal special operations commando. Trained as a sniper, a medic, and an explosives expert, he was considered a battle-tested leader. But in the heat of combat, some in his platoon saw a darker figure—a man who appeared to be coming unhinged after multiple deployments in America’s forever wars. Their excitement to work with a tough, experienced chief soon gave way to a grim suspicion that his thirst for blood seemed to know no bounds and a belief that his unpredictability was as dangerous as the enemy. 

In riveting detail, Pulitzer Prize–winning _New York Times_ correspondent David Philipps reveals the story of a group of special operators caught in a moral crucible—should they uphold their oath and turn in their chief, or honor the SEALs’ unwritten code of silence? It is also a larger story of how the SEAL Teams drifted off course after 9/11, and of the “pirate” subculture that festered within their ranks—a secret brotherhood that, in a time of endless war with few clear victories, made the act of killing itself the paramount goal. The investigation and trial following Alpha’s deployment—and Gallagher’s ultimate acquittal on the most serious charges—would pit SEAL against SEAL, set the Navy brass on a collision course with President Donald Trump, and turn Gallagher into a political litmus test in a hotly polarized America. 

A page-turning tale of battle, honor, and betrayal, _Alpha_ is a remarkable exposé of the fault lines fracturing a country that has been at war for a generation and counting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Signal (The Stolen Future Book 1)*













*A mysterious signal, A start-up that wants to change the world, A future that no longer belongs to us.*

When a stranger with a high-tech implant is found in the remote Finnish wilderness, neurosurgeon Bill and his computer scientist friend Steve see an opportunity. But they don't know what powers they're up against. They soon must ask themselves what moral boundaries they're willing to cross in order to succeed.

Ten years later, the world has changed. Airships roam the skies, strange plants grow in the forests, and entire swaths of land are deserted.

In the midst of this alien world, a father and daughter struggle to survive in the mountains of Montana and avoid being discovered by "The Others." One thing is clear: Humanity’s future depends upon deciphering the mysterious signal.

Click to start reading now and uncover the truth!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Skywave (The Rorschach Explorer Missions Book 1)*













*No one knows what to make of the mysterious clicks.*

To Ajay Joshi, the amateur astronomer who discovered the strange sounds with his radio telescope, the clicks represent proof of aliens on Callisto, a moon of Jupiter, a theory dismissed as quackery by space agency radio experts. They contend the clicks are nothing more than terrestrial interference, so-called _skywaves_, or similar electromagnetic interference emanating from Jupiter or Callisto.

To Dr. Kiera Walsh, an aerospace engineer introduced to Ajay and his findings, the consistent, repetitive pattern of the clicks points to the possibility of a lost Martian probe caught in Callisto's orbit. She shares this view with her employer, billionaire and space exploration privateer, Augustus Amato, and is surprised to learn Amato disagrees with her conclusion. He believes the clicks herald something more ominous orbiting Callisto.

Compelled to learn the true source of the clicks, Amato launches a fleet of experimental probes to investigate the Jovian moon. A mission that produces a string of startling discoveries, revelations that shake the space exploration establishment to its core and spark a controversial race to preserve the discoveries before they are destroyed or suppressed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Magwave (The Rorschach Explorer Missions Book 2)*













*A harrowing tale of space exploration turned survival nightmare.*

Fresh off their historic discoveries on the Jupiter moon Callisto, the crew of the_ Rorschach Explorer_ and their colleagues in Mission Control should have known better. Space is not a lifeless vacuum.

Dark and forbidding, it is a jungle where the rules of survival are no different than those on Earth: Keep your head on a swivel. Trust nothing you think you know. Kill or be killed.

Icy and vast, it is an ocean where the divide between life and death is often more dependent on forging alliances than individual prowess. There is always something bigger, faster, smarter and hungrier than you.

Spartan and unforgiving, it is a desert where the daily struggle for existence requires constant ingenuity and adaptation. Oases are few and far between and there is no respite from danger.

But the crew was lulled by an easy start to _Rorschach_'s maiden voyage and they let their guard down. And sure as the Sun rises, savage predators emerged from the darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Crystal Shard (The Legend of Drizzt Book 4)*













*Drizzt Do’Urden finds new friends and foes in the windswept towns of Icewind Dale, also the setting of the D&D adventure book Rime of the Frostmaiden*

With his days in the Underdark far behind him, drow ranger Drizzt Do’Urden sets down roots in the windswept Ten-Towns of Icewind Dale. A cold and unforgiving place, Ten-Towns sits on the brink of a catastrophic war, threatened by the barbarian tribes of the north.

It’s in the midst of battle that a young barbarian named Wulfgar is captured and made the ward of Bruenor, a grizzled dwarf leader and a companion to Drizzt. With Drizzt’s help, Wulfgar will grow from a feral child to a man with the heart of a dwarf, the instincts of a savage, and the soul of a hero. But it will take even more than that to defeat the corrupt wizard who wields the demonic power of Crenshininbon—the fabled Crystal Shard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*What the Frost? (Santa Saves Christmas Book 1)*













*Zombie Reindeer...

Exploding Puffins...

It's a Christmas Catastrophe!*

Awakened by bloodcurdling screams, Santa Claus springs into action to stop a lethal sickness from infecting his reindeer—only to learn that he's already too late. Christmas is all but ruined.

But when a disgraced alcoholic Christmas elf offers to retrofit the sleigh with some highly advanced technology, Santa's hope of saving Christmas is renewed.

With a solid plan in place, they hitch the sole surviving reindeer to Santa's sleigh and prepare to launch into the blustery night—until Father Time interrupts Santa's plans with an ultimatum that could kill Christmas forever.

Will Santa cave to Father Time's outrageous demands? Or can he withstand the lord of time and space long enough to rewrite history itself? Most importantly of all, can Santa save Christmas?

_What the Frost?_ is the first book in the hilarious Santa Saves Christmas series, an urban fantasy/time travel mashup. Readers of Matt Dinniman's Dungeon Crawler Carl series and Shayne Silvers's Nate Temple series will love these books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? (And Other Concerns)*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER •  In this hilarious instant classic, the creator of The Mindy Project and Never Have I Ever invites readers on a tour of her life and her unscientific observations on romance, friendship, and Hollywood.

“[Kaling is] like Tina Fey’s cool little sister. Or perhaps . . . the next Nora Ephron.”—The New York Times*

Mindy Kaling has lived many lives: the obedient child of immigrant professionals, a timid chubster afraid of her own bike, a Ben Affleck–impersonating Off-Broadway performer and playwright, and, finally, a comedy writer and actress prone to starting fights with her friends and coworkers with the sentence “Can I just say one last thing about this, and then I swear I’ll shut up about it?” 

Perhaps you want to know what Mindy thinks makes a great best friend (someone who will fill your prescription in the middle of the night), or what makes a great guy (one who is aware of all elderly people in any room at any time and acts accordingly), or what is the perfect amount of fame (so famous you can never get convicted of murder in a court of law), or how to maintain a trim figure (you will not find that information in these pages). If so, you’ve come to the right book, mostly!

With several conveniently placed stopping points for you to run errands and make phone calls, _Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me? _proves that Mindy Kaling really is just a Girl Next Door—not so much literally anywhere in the continental United States, but definitely if you live in India or Sri Lanka.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Consent: A Memoir*













* “Consent” is a Molotov cocktail, flung at the face of the French establishment, a work of dazzling, highly controlled fury...By every conceivable metric, her book is a triumph.” -- The New York Times 

Already an international literary sensation, an intimate and powerful memoir of a young French teenage girl’s relationship with a famous, much older male writer—a universal #MeToo story of power, manipulation, trauma, recovery, and resiliency that exposes the hypocrisy of a culture that has allowed the sexual abuse of minors to occur unchecked.*

Sometimes, all it takes is a single voice to shatter the silence of complicity.

Thirty years ago, Vanessa Springora was the teenage muse of one of the country’s most celebrated writers, a footnote in the narrative of a very influential man in the French literary world.

At the end of 2019, as women around the world began to speak out, Vanessa, now in her forties and the director of one of France’s leading publishing houses, decided to reclaim her own story, offering her perspective of those events sharply known.

_Consent_ is the story of one precocious young girl’s stolen adolescence. Devastating in its honesty, Vanessa’s painstakingly memoir lays bare the cultural attitudes and circumstances that made it possible for a thirteen-year-old girl to become involved with a fifty-year-old man who happened to be a notable writer. As she recalls the events of her childhood and her seduction by one of her country’s most notable writers, Vanessa reflects on the ways in which this disturbing relationship changed and affected her as she grew older.

Drawing parallels between children’s fairy tales and French history and her personal life, Vanessa offers an intimate and absorbing look at the meaning of love and consent and the toll of trauma and the power of healing in women’s lives. Ultimately, she offers a forceful indictment of a chauvinistic literary world that has for too long accepted and helped perpetuate gender inequality and the exploitation and sexual abuse of children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Troublemaker: Surviving Hollywood and Scientology*












*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • An eye-opening, no-holds-barred memoir about life in the Church of Scientology, now with a new afterword by the author—the outspoken actress and star of the A&E docuseries Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath*

Leah Remini has never been the type to hold her tongue. That willingness to speak her mind, stand her ground, and rattle the occasional cage has enabled this tough-talking girl from Brooklyn to forge an enduring and successful career in Hollywood. But being a troublemaker has come at a cost.

That was never more evident than in 2013, when Remini loudly and publicly broke with the Church of Scientology. Now, in this frank, funny, poignant memoir, the former _King of Queens_ star opens up about that experience for the first time, revealing the in-depth details of her painful split with the church and its controversial practices.

Indoctrinated into the church as a child while living with her mother and sister in New York, Remini eventually moved to Los Angeles, where her dreams of becoming an actress and advancing Scientology’s causes grew increasingly intertwined. As an adult, she found the success she’d worked so hard for, and with it a prominent place in the hierarchy of celebrity Scientologists alongside people such as Tom Cruise, Scientology’s most high-profile adherent. Remini spent time directly with Cruise and was included among the guests at his 2006 wedding to Katie Holmes.

But when she began to raise questions about some of the church’s actions, she found herself a target. In the end, she was declared by the church to be a threat to their organization and therefore a “Suppressive Person,” and as a result, all of her fellow parishioners—including members of her own family—were told to disconnect from her. Forever.

Bold, brash, and bravely confessional, _Troublemaker_ chronicles Leah Remini’s remarkable journey toward emotional and spiritual freedom, both for herself and for her family. This is a memoir designed to reveal the hard-won truths of a life lived honestly—from an author unafraid of the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**egend of the Golden Coyote: A Western Duo *













“Thunder and Lightning” is the story of two men, Soapy Almayer and Jimmy Clarges. When they go to work in a lumber camp, their extraordinary strength and the speed that they work leads to their being called Thunder and Lightning. Then one man, afraid to fight either, is crafty enough to use Rosita Alvarado to cause them to fight each other … to the death.

“Legend of the Golden Coyote” is the story of a wild coyote, known far and wide for his unusual golden coat. Crafty and ferocious, he will confront even a timber wolf. But he also has a special relationship with a man and his daughter: the girl loves him and the man has spared his life when he might have killed him. When a terrible forest fire threatens them all, the golden coyote faces the painful choice between saving one of his own offspring and leading the human to safety.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*To Kill a Mocking Girl: A Bookbinding Mystery*












*Bookbinder Quinn finds herself in a major bind when she’s blamed for the murder of her ex’s fiancée in this cozy mystery series kickoff full of charm, furry companions, and yummy recipes*

Quinn Victoria Caine is back in her quirky town of Vienna, Virginia, starting her new life as a bookbinder in her family-owned, charm-for-days bookshop, Prose & Scones. With her trusty German Shephard, RBG—‘Ruff Barker’ Ginsburg—by her side, what can go wrong?

Okay, sure, bumping into her ex, Scott, or her former high school nemesis, Tricia, is a drag. It certainly doesn’t help that they have acquired the new hobby of shoving their recent engagement in her face every chance they get. But that doesn’t mean Quinn _wanted_ to find Tricia dead in the road. So why does half the town think she may have done it?

Quinn is determined to find Tricia’s killer, even if it means partnering with her cousin-turned-nun, Sister Daria, and Detective Aiden Harrington, her older brother’s ‘too-movie-star-handsome-for-his-own good’ best friend. They believe she’s innocent, but of course that doesn't influence the police, who peg her as their prime suspect. Or, at least until she’s poisoned.

But there is no way Quinn is going to stop now. Vienna is her town and—for better or worse—Tricia was one of their own. Someone may have killed the mocking girl, but no one’s going to stop the notorious QVC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Death Mask Murders: A gripping mystery crime thriller (The Jack Rogan Mysteries Book 7) *













*Seven brutal murders. A cursed Inca burial mask. A lost treasure. One deadly game.*

Drawn into a web of hidden clues pointing to an ancient mystery, celebrated author Jack Rogan decides to investigate.
When convicted killer Maurice Landru reaches out from a Paris prison and asks for help to prove his innocence, Jack cannot resist. Joining forces with Francesca Bartolli, a glamorous criminal profiler, Mademoiselle Darrieux, an eccentric Paris socialite, and Claude Dupree, a retired French police officer, Jack enters a dangerous world of depraved cyber-gambling where the stakes are high, and the players will stop at nothing to satisfy their dark desires.

Following his ‘breadcrumbs of destiny’, Jack soon comes up against an evil genius who terminates his enemies without mercy and is prepared to risk all to win.

On a perilous journey littered with violence and death, Jack uncovers dark secrets of a murky past of ruthless conquistadors, bloodthirsty pirates and shipwrecked priests, all pointing to a fabulous Inca treasure, waiting to be discovered.

Can Jack expose the mastermind behind the horrific murders and retrieve the legendary burial mask before it falls into the wrong hands, or will the forces of darkness overwhelm him and destroy everything he believes in?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Vanished (Callahan & McLane Book 1)*













*From Wall Street Journal bestselling author Kendra Elliot.*

When an eleven-year-old is abducted on her way to school, the FBI doesn’t waste a moment, sending agents to scour the area and embedding Special Agent Ava McLane with the distraught family. In the eye of the storm is local detective Mason Callahan, whose life is crumbling to pieces—he’s related to the victim, and his longtime confidential informant has just been murdered.

Both he and Agent McLane hole up in the victim’s family home. Every second counts in a kidnapping case, and the stakes keep rising the longer the girl is missing. As Ava and Mason struggle to hold the family together in their darkest hour, the two investigators find themselves drawn to each other.

*2015 Overall Daphne du Maurier Award Winner*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**piraled (Callahan & McLane Book 3)*













*A Wall Street Journal bestseller and Daphne du Maurier Award winner.*

FBI Special Agent Ava McLane solves crimes; she doesn’t witness them. When she’s trapped in a mall without her weapon as a shooter picks off victims, she hides with a wounded teen and prays for her survival.

But that’s only the beginning…

An epidemic of mass shootings has swept across Oregon. The young shooters terrify the public, committing random murders before taking their own lives. The task force assembled to solve the case—which includes Ava’s boyfriend, detective Mason Callahan—remains stumped. And on top of this chaos, Ava’s troubled twin sister reappears, throwing Ava’s already-tumultuous life into a tailspin.

An old-fashioned cop with a strong sense of duty, Mason struggles to find the cause of the shootings as workaholic Ava spins ever closer to breaking down. But can one detective save the lives of countless innocents—and prevent the woman he loves from going over the edge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Galway Homicides Books 1-3: The gripping Irish crime fiction series*













*Murder, mystery and suspense on Ireland's West Coast*

_Available exclusively on Kindle, this box set comprises the first three novels in David Pearson's hugely popular crime fiction series, featuring detectives Maureen Lyons and Mick Hays._

*MURDER ON THE OLD BOG ROAD*

A woman is found in a ditch, murdered. As the list of suspects grows, an Irish town's dirty secrets are exposed. Detective Inspector Mick Hays and DS Maureen Lyons are called in to investigate. But getting the locals to even speak to the police will take some doing. Will they find the killer in their midst?

*MURDER AT THE OLD COTTAGE*

When a nurse finds an old man dead in his tumbledown cottage, the local police surmise he was the victim of a burglary gone wrong. However, having suffered a violent death and there being no apparent robbery, Irish detectives Hays and Lyons are not so sure. With no clear motive it will take all their wits and training to track down the killer.

*MURDER ON THE WEST COAST*

When the Irish police arrive at a road accident, little do they know it will lead to evidence of a kidnapping and a murder. Detective Maureen Lyons is in charge of the case but struggling with self-doubt, and when a suspect slips through her fingers, she must act fast to save her reputation and crack the case.

If you like easy-to-read whodunits that will keep you guessing, you'll love these books!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Murder 101: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker and Rina Lazarus Book 22)*













_New York Times_ bestselling author Faye Kellerman's beloved Decker and Lazarus embark on a new life in upstate New York—and find themselves entangled in deception, intrigue, and murder in an elite, picturesque college town.

As a detective lieutenant with the LAPD, Peter Decker witnessed enough ugliness and chaos for a lifetime. Now he and his spirited wife, Rina Lazarus, are ready to enjoy the quiet beauty of upstate New York, where they can be closer to their four adult children, grandchildren, and their foster son, Gabe.

But working for the Greenbury Police Department isn't as fulfilling as Decker hoped. While Rina has adapted beautifully to their new surroundings, Decker is underwhelmed and frustrated by his new partner, Tyler McAdams, a former Harvard student and young buck with a bad attitude. Just when he thinks he's made a mistake, Decker is called to an actual crime—a possible break-in at the local cemetery.

The call seems like a false alarm until it's discovered that a mausoleum's stunning Tiffany panels have been replaced by forgeries. Soon the case escalates into murder: a co-ed at an exclusive consortium of liberal-arts colleges is brutally slaughtered. Poking into the hallowed halls of academia to find a killer, Decker and McAdams are drawn deep into a web of nasty secrets, cold-case crimes, international intrigue, and ruthless people who kill for sport.

Suddenly Decker's job is anything but boring, and the case might be too much to handle for a sleepy town that hasn't seen a murder for nearly a quarter century. Decker will need to use every bit of his keen mind, his thirty years of experience as a homicide cop, and much-appreciated help from family and old friends to stop a callous killer and uncover a cabal so bizarre that it defies logic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Velocity: A Novel*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER* • *This ebook edition contains a special preview of Dean Koontz’s The Silent Corner.*

_If you don’t take this note to the police . . . I will kill a lovely blond schoolteacher. . . . If you do . . . I will instead kill an elderly woman active in charity work. You have six hours to decide. The choice is yours._

The typewritten note under his windshield seems like just a sick joke. But in less than twenty-four hours, Billy Wiles, an ordinary, hardworking guy, is about to see his life take on the speed of a nightmare. Because a young blond schoolteacher _is_ murdered—and now Billy has another note. And another deadline. This time he knows it’s no joke. He’s racing a killer faster than evil itself. And Billy must accept his terrifying challenge: _The choice is yours._

*Think fast. Fear never slows down. . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**alt River (A Doc Ford Novel Book 26) *












*The sins of the past come back to haunt Doc Ford and his old friend Tomlinson in this thrilling new novel from New York Times-bestselling author Randy Wayne White.*

Marine biologist and former government agent Doc Ford is sure he's beyond the point of being surprised by his longtime pal Tomlinson's madcap tales of his misspent youth. But he's stunned anew when avowed bachelor Tomlinson reveals that as a younger man strapped for cash, he'd unwittingly fathered multiple children via for-profit sperm bank donations. Thanks to genealogy websites, Tomlinson's now-grown offspring have tracked him down, seeking answers about their roots. . . but Doc quickly grows suspicious that one of them might be planning something far more nefarious than a family reunion.

With recent history on his mind, Doc is unsurprised when his own dicey past is called into question. Months ago, he'd quietly "liberated" a cache of precious Spanish coins from a felonious treasure hunter, and now a number of unsavory individuals, including a disgraced IRS investigator and a corrupt Bahamian customs agent, are after their cut. Caught between watching his own back and Tomlinson's, Doc has no choice but to get creative--before rash past decisions escalate to deadly present-day dangers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Dark Transit (Anthony "Patch" Pacino Series Book 1)*













Lieutenant Anthony Pacino reports aboard the “project boat” USS _Vermont_ two years after having survived the catastrophic sinking of the _Piranha_. Pacino quickly learns that _Vermont_’s missions are all ultra-secret with the boat reporting only to the Sub Force commander, the National Security Advisor and the President: _Vermont_ does the dirty deeds that need doing in deadly silence and obscurity.

After _Vermont_ misses the mark on an easy mission, there are questions asked about her ability to conduct the next mission, one that is vital to the security of the United States and the future of the submarine force. _Vermont_ is tasked with stealing a revolutionary submarine that the Russians are testing with an Iranian crew because it’s too risky to use Russian sailors. It’s a high-stakes gamble for all involved, with the losers vanishing if things go wrong, the winners validating a world-changing technology.

Pacino is part of the mission to steal the submarine, but the toughest obstacle is a wolf-pack of Russians coming to the defense of the Iranian submarine. Getting it back to the United States for evaluation becomes secondary to surviving an exchange of missiles and torpedoes in an underwater battle that threatens to let the final genie out of the bottle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The People's Republic of Walmart: How the World's Biggest Corporations are Laying the Foundation for Socialism*













*Are multi-national corporations like Walmart and Amazon laying the groundwork for international socialism?*

For the left and the right, major multinational companies are held up as the ultimate expressions of free-market capitalism. Their remarkable success appears to vindicate the old idea that modern society is too complex to be subjected to a plan. And yet, as Leigh Phillips and Michal Rozworski argue, much of the economy of the West is centrally planned at present. Not only is planning on vast scales possible, we already have it and it works. The real question is whether planning can be democratic. Can it be transformed to work for us?

An engaging, polemical romp through economic theory, computational complexity, and the history of planning, _The People’s Republic of Walmart_ revives the conversation about how society can extend democratic decision-making to all economic matters. With the advances in information technology in recent decades and the emergence of globe-straddling collective enterprises, democratic planning in the interest of all humanity is more important and closer to attainment than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**his America: The Case for the Nation*













*A New York Times Book Review Editors’ Choice Selection

One of President Bill Clinton’s “Best Things I’ve Read This Year”


From the acclaimed historian and New Yorker writer comes this urgent manifesto on the dilemma of nationalism and the erosion of liberalism in the twenty-first century.*

At a time of much despair over the future of liberal democracy, Jill Lepore makes a stirring case for the nation in _This America_, a follow-up to her much-celebrated history of the United States, _These Truths_.

With dangerous forms of nationalism on the rise, Lepore, a Harvard historian and New Yorker staff writer, repudiates nationalism here by explaining its long history—and the history of the idea of the nation itself—while calling for a “new Americanism”: a generous patriotism that requires an honest reckoning with America’s past.

Lepore begins her argument with a primer on the origins of nations, explaining how liberalism, the nation-state, and liberal nationalism, developed together. Illiberal nationalism, however, emerged in the United States after the Civil War—resulting in the failure of Reconstruction, the rise of Jim Crow, and the restriction of immigration. Much of American history, Lepore argues, has been a battle between these two forms of nationalism, liberal and illiberal, all the way down to the nation’s latest, bitter struggles over immigration.

Defending liberalism, as _This America_ demonstrates, requires making the case for the nation. But American historians largely abandoned that defense in the 1960s when they stopped writing national history. By the 1980s they’d stopped studying the nation-state altogether and embraced globalism instead. “When serious historians abandon the study of the nation,” Lepore tellingly writes, “nationalism doesn’t die. Instead, it eats liberalism.” But liberalism is still in there, Lepore affirms, and _This America_ is an attempt to pull it out. “In a world made up of nations, there is no more powerful way to fight the forces of prejudice, intolerance, and injustice than by a dedication to equality, citizenship, and equal rights, as guaranteed by a nation of laws.”

A manifesto for a better nation, and a call for a “new Americanism,” _This America_ reclaims the nation’s future by reclaiming its past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*140 Days to Hiroshima: The Story of Japan's Last Chance to Avert Armageddon*













*A WWII history told from US and Japanese perspectives—“an impressively researched chronicle of the months leading up to the atomic bombing of Hiroshima” (Publishers Weekly).*

During the closing months of World War II, two military giants locked in a death embrace of cultural differences and diplomatic intransigence. While developing history’s deadliest weapon and weighing an invasion that would have dwarfed D-Day, the US called for the “unconditional surrender” of Japan. The Japanese Empire responded with a last-ditch plan termed _Ketsu-Go_, which called for the suicidal resistance of every able-bodied man and woman in “The Decisive Battle” for the homeland.

In _140 Days to Hiroshima_, historian David Dean Barrett captures war-room drama on both sides of the conflict. Here are the secret strategy sessions, fierce debates, looming assassinations, and planned invasions that resulted in Armageddon on August 6, 1945. Barrett then examines the next nine chaotic days as the Japanese government struggled to respond to the reality of nuclear war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Manhattan Project: The Birth of the Atomic Bomb in the Words of Its Creators, Eyewitnesses, and Historians*













*On the seventy-fifth anniversary of the first atomic bomb, discover new reflections on the Manhattan Project from President Barack Obama, hibakusha (survivors), and the modern-day mayors of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.*

The creation of the atomic bomb during World War II, codenamed the Manhattan Project, was one of the most significant and clandestine scientific undertakings of the 20th century. It forever changed the nature of war and cast a shadow over civilization. Born out of a small research program that began in 1939, the Manhattan Project would eventually employ nearly 600,000 people and cost about $2 billon ($28.5 billion in 2020) -- all while operating under a shroud of complete secrecy.

On the 75th anniversary of this profoundly crucial moment in history, this newest edition of _The Manhattan Project_ is updated with writings and reflections from the past decade and a half. This groundbreaking collection of essays, articles, documents, and excerpts from histories, biographies, plays, novels, letters, and oral histories remains the most comprehensive collection of primary source material of the atomic bomb.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Uplift Storm Trilogy: Brightness Reef, Infinity's Shore, Heaven's Reach (The Uplift Saga)*













*The complete second trilogy of the Uplift Saga, featuring a planet of refugees, a fugitive Earthling spaceship, and her dolphin/human crew.*

_Brightness Reef_

Six outcast races hunker down on the off-limits planet Jijo when a mysterious starship lands. However, it doesn’t bring the “law” they feared, but something worse—a dark secret the invaders will do anything to keep . . .

“A timely, science fictional contemplation of the refugee experience.”—_Santa Fe Reporter

Infinity’s Shore_

Earthship _Streaker_,with its dolphin and human crew, has been on the run for three years, after discovering a derelict armada whose mere existence seems to drive the Five Galaxies mad. With Earth under siege and nowhere to turn, _Streaker_ has come to far-off, isolated Jijo in search of sanctuary amid its population of secret refugees. Unfortunately, they’ve been followed . . .

_Heaven’s Reach_

With the arrival of deadly enemies, the peaceful isolation of Jijo’s six exile races has ended. While they join forces to fight invaders, the Earthship _Streaker_ must lure other foes into weird layers of the unknown. Meanwhile, a dire prophecy may put the entire universe at risk . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Free Trader of Planet Vii (Free Trader Series Book 2)*


Book 1 is currently *free here*.













A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity. For readers from 13 to 65, find compelling characters engaged in an adventure of search, conflict, and discovery.

He is a Free Trader from the north, with a vision of a world free from war. Braden and his companions have to decide what to do with the Old Tech from the ancient’s outpost. Can they introduce it back to the world without bringing every fortune hunter after them? Maybe they should expand the trade routes naturally, letting humanity reestablish itself slowly, without the help of Old Tech. Mutants, fearing the growing human presence, come after Braden and the others, hoping that they, and not the humans will dominate Planet Vii.

In the spirit of Anne McCaffrey’s Dragonriders of Pern, Martelle builds a world where humans and intelligent animals interact in an ongoing fight against the enemies of civilization. Allow your imagination to run free through this book and you’ll see humanity at its best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**dventures on RV Traveler (Free Trader Series Book 3)* 













A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity. For readers from 13 to 65, find compelling characters engaged in an adventure of search, conflict, and discovery.

Can the remaining ancients on Cygnus VI be saved? The computer on planet Vii has a plan, but it takes Free Trader Braden and his companions to travel to the long-abandoned colony ship first, establish the computer links and functional systems that the AI needs for the precise maneuvers necessary to transfer the survivors to the ship, then realignment for final transfer to a new home. Once on board, they find the ship wasn’t completely abandoned. Far from it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**attle for the Amazon (Free Trader Series Book 4) *













Martelle’s writing has been compared to the works of Andre Norton, David Gemmell, and Larry Niven. Join the fun as a Cat and his human minions fight for peace. For readers from 13 to 65, find compelling characters engaged in an adventure of search, conflict, and discovery.

The fragile trade route is expanding, until the attacks come.

Trade grinds to a halt. People cower in fear, before they run for their lives.

The first Lizard Men were called the Overlords, and they have declared war on humanity. Braden, Micah, and the Hillcat are the only ones with the ability to act, so they take the responsibility.

They gather the companions for a journey into the rainforest to confront the Overlords, but the ancient Lizard Men are deep within the Amazon, protected by a seemingly endless number of dark minions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Free the North! (Free Trader Series Book 5)*













A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity. For readers from 13 to 65, find compelling characters engaged in an adventure of search, conflict, and discovery.

Peace in the south. People settling in. Intelligent creatures moving to Vii from the RV Traveler.

Soon, meat will be in short supply. Hungry people will fight for what they need. Braden knows that livestock abounds in the north. It’s time to go get some.

But free trade in the north has been declared illegal by a new governor.

Once there, the livestock can wait. Free Trader Braden cannot tolerate anyone interfering with trade.
The Cat, his human minions, and the rest of the companions undertake a new journey where livestock, Hillcats, and the governor’s forces keep everyone jumping from one fire into another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Free Trader on the High Seas (Free Trader Series Book 6)*













A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity. For readers from 13 to 65, find compelling characters engaged in an adventure of search, conflict, and discovery.

An island where experiments on people yield horrific results.

An undersea city populated by humans dragged from the beach by unrelenting Bots.

The Western Ocean, an untapped source of food and power. The freedom of the open seas.

When the AI finds an open ocean exploration laboratory, the Free Trader and his companions head to sea in search of the abducted residents of White Beach.

The ocean welcomes them into its embrace as nature tries to reclaim its own, but that’s not the worst challenge that the companions face. What creatures lurk beyond the ocean’s waves, patiently waiting for new blood?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Southern Discontent (Free Trader Series Book 7)*













A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity. High technology weapons are stolen! Braden and Micah lead the band deep into the southern frontier as they chase the raiders.
•"The characters draw you in, leading to you caring about what happens to them. The whole series is well written."
•"This series has you going non-stop."
•"This series continues to be a fun & hard to put down... I love how the author uses his main characters to reach new places, new situations & new creatures. It all works perfectly."
The Free Trader takes you to a world across the galaxy, where humans are not the only sentient species. After a devastating war, humanity and its creations rise again. The Free Trader finds himself at a crossroads - can he and his Cat help humanity rise again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Great Cat Rebellion (Free Trader Series Book 8 )*













The cat is fed up with his human minions. Too much discontent. Too many malcontents. Not enough fresh meat. Drastic changes were in order, and the Golden Warrior decided he was the right Hillcat to make them.

Can a single cat rally his people to come to humanity’s rescue and guarantee the peace? The Planet Cygnus VII will not be the same after this epic journey of the sentient races, a test of discovery and friendship. Will friends support each other, even if they don’t understand why?

Join the Golden Warrior, Fealona, Braden, and Micah as they travel with friends and family from one end of Vii to the other looking for the answer to the question of who will save humanity from itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**eturn to the Traveler (Free Trader Series Book 9) *













The ‘cats have brought peace to Cygnus VII, but too much sitting around is making Braden antsy. They decide to go back to the Traveler and see if they can wrest more secrets from the ship of the ancients. When they arrive, they find a new enemy rearing an old head. The fight is on.

Braden and the companions will do what they have to do to realize their vision of humanity reaching back toward the stars. Return to the Traveler will be the last of the Free Trader series. But the follow-on series, Cygnus Space Opera is alive and well and will continue to grow.

Join the Golden Warrior, Fealona, Braden, and Micah as they travel with friends and family as they search for what matters most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**welve Days of Christmas: A Christmas Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Continuing in a festive annual tradition, Debbie Macomber returns with a new original holiday novel full of romance and cheer—and the magical prospect of finding love in the most unexpected places.*

Friendly and bubbly, Julia Padden likes nearly everyone, but her standoffish neighbor, Cain Maddox, presents a particular challenge. No matter how hard she’s tried to be nice, Cain rudely rebuffs her at every turn, preferring to keep to himself. But when Julia catches Cain stealing her newspaper from the lobby of their apartment building, that’s the last straw. She’s going to break through Cain’s Scrooge-like exterior the only way she knows how: by killing him with kindness.

To track her progress, Julia starts a blog called The Twelve Days of Christmas. Her first attempts to humanize Cain are far from successful. Julia brings him homemade Christmas treats and the disagreeable grinch won’t even accept them. Meanwhile, Julie’s blog becomes an online sensation, as an astonishing number of people start following her adventures. Julia continues to find ways to express kindness and, little by little, chips away at Cain’s gruff façade to reveal the caring man underneath. Unbelievably, Julia feels herself falling for Cain—and she suspects that he may be falling for her as well. But as the popularity of her blog continues to grow, Julia must decide if telling Cain the truth about having chronicled their relationship to the rest of the world is worth risking their chance at love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Christmas Train*













*A journalist on a cross-country Christmas train scales the rugged terrain of his own heart in this New York Times bestselling holiday tale that inspired the Hallmark Hall of Fame original movie!
*
Disillusioned journalist Tom Langdon must get from Washington to Los Angeles in time for Christmas. Forced to travel by train, he begins a journey of rude awakenings, thrilling adventures, and holiday magic. He has no idea that the locomotives pulling him across America will actually take him into the rugged terrain of his own heart, as he rediscovers people's essential goodness and someone very special he believed he had lost.

David Baldacci's THE CHRISTMAS TRAIN is filled with memorable characters who have packed their bags with as much wisdom as mischief...and shows how we do get second chances to fulfill our deepest hopes and dreams, especially during this season of miracles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**irst Survivor: The Impossible Childhood Cancer Breakthrough*












An inspirational real life cancer memoir of a family's journey and the impossible miracle that led to their son's becoming a childhood cancer survivor. This is a thriller about a family’s battle to save their toddler son from a “zero chance of survival” diagnosis. With the world’s best doctors and the advocacy of his parents, Louis Unger would fight a 5-year battle for his young life. His grit and incredible attitude led to a breakthrough that would change how cancer is treated today. This is not a medical journal or a how-to guide. It is a true page-turner that gives you a front row seat to a miraculous story of courage, inspiration and determination. All proceeds from this book will go to the Carrot Seed Foundation where they will be used to fund Neuroblastoma clinical trials and support the children and families who are stricken by this disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Church of Fear: The True Story of a Journalist's Epic Clash with the Church of Scientology*













*LEGENDARY INVESTIGATIVE JOURNALIST JOHN SWEENEY TELLS THE STORY OF HIS EPIC CLASH WITH THE CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY

'A bold and swashbuckling reporter...let him shout: at least he shouts the truth' *_Mail on Sunday_

*'Gripping'* _The Economist_

****

John Sweeney investigated the Church of Scientology for more than half a decade. During that time he was intimidated, spied on, repeatedly lied to and tailed across different continents.*

The results were spectacular: Sweeney lost his temper with the Church's spokesman on camera and his infamous 'exploding tomato' clip was seen by millions around the world.

In *THE CHURCH OF FEAR* Sweeney tells the full story of his experiences for the first time and paints a devastating picture of this strange organisation, from former Scientologists who tell heart-breaking stories of families torn apart and lives ruined to its current followers - including Tom Cruise and John Travolta - who say it is the solution to many of mankind's problems.

*This is the real story of the Church by the reporter who was brave enough to take it on.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Scarface and the Untouchable: Al Capone, Eliot Ness, and the Battle for Chicago*













*The definitive history of gangster-era Chicago—a landmark work that is as riveting as a thriller

A CHICAGO PUBLIC LIBRARY BEST BOOK OF THE YEAR*

"REVOLUTIONIZES OUR UNDERSTANDING OF AL CAPONE AND ELIOT NESS." — Matthew Pearl • "GRIPPING. READS LIKE A NOVEL." — _Chicago _magazine • "AN EXTRAORDINARY ACHIEVEMENT." — Sara Paretsky • "ESSENTIAL. THE TELLING IS SO EXPERTYLY DONE, IT'S HARD TO RESIST.” — _Seattle Times _• “A VERY GOOD BOOK. READS WITH FORCE AND STYLE.” — _Chicago Tribune_ • “A DEFINITIVE ACCOUNT. MASTERFULLY WRITTEN.” — CrimeReads

*Includes 115 photographs and a map of gangland Chicago.*



In 1929, thirty-year-old gangster Al Capone ruled both Chicago's underworld and its corrupt government. To a public who scorned Prohibition, "Scarface" became a local hero and national celebrity. But after the brutal St. Valentine's Day Massacre transformed Capone into "Public Enemy Number One," the federal government found an unlikely new hero in a twenty-seven-year-old Prohibition agent named Eliot Ness. Chosen to head the legendary law enforcement team known as "The Untouchables," Ness set his sights on crippling Capone's criminal empire.

Today, no underworld figure is more iconic than Al Capone and no lawman as renowned as Eliot Ness. Yet in 2016 the _Chicago Tribune_ wrote, "Al Capone still awaits the biographer who can fully untangle, and balance, the complexities of his life," while revisionist historians have continued to misrepresent Ness and his remarkable career.

Enter Max Allan Collins and A. Brad Schwartz, a unique and vibrant writing team combining the narrative skill of a master novelist with the scholarly rigor of a trained historian. Collins is the _New York Times_ bestselling author of the gangster classic _Road to Perdition_. Schwartz is a rising-star historian whose work anticipated the fake-news phenomenon.

_Scarface and the Untouchable_ draws upon decades of primary source research—including the personal papers of Ness and his associates, newly released federal files, and long-forgotten crime magazines containing interviews with the gangsters and G-men themselves. Collins and Schwartz have recaptured a bygone bullet-ridden era while uncovering the previously unrevealed truth behind Scarface's downfall. Together they have crafted the definitive work on Capone, Ness, and the battle for Chicago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Murder in the Graveyard: A Brutal Murder. A Wrongful Conviction. A 27-Year Fight for Justice.*













*A gripping true crime investigation into the longest miscarriage of justice in British legal history.*

In September 1973, Stephen Downing was convicted and indefinitely sentenced for the murder of Wendy Sewell, a young legal secretary in the town of Bakewell in the Peak District. Wendy was attacked in broad daylight in Bakewell Cemetery. Stephen Downing, the 17-year-old groundskeeper with learning difficulties and a reading age of 11, was the primary suspect. He was immediately arrested, questioned for nine hours, without a solicitor present, and pressured into signing a confession full of words he did not understand.

21 years later, local newspaper editor Don Hale was thrust into the case. Determined to take it to appeal, as he investigated the details, he found himself inextricably linked to the narrative. He faced obstacles at every turn, and suffered several attempts on his life. All of this merely strengthened his resolve: why should anyone threaten him if Downing had committed the crime?

In 2002, Stephen Downing was finally acquitted, having served 27 years in prison.

Immerse yourself in this masterful account of Hale’s long, dedicated and often dangerous campaign to rescue a long-forgotten victim of the British legal system; the longest miscarriage of justice in British history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**atal Vision: A True Crime Classic*













*The electrifying true crime story of Dr. Jeffrey MacDonald, the handsome, Princeton-educated physician convicted of savagely slaying his young pregnant wife and two small children—murders he vehemently denies committing...*

Bestselling author Joe McGinniss chronicles every aspect of this horrifying and intricate crime and probes the life and psyche of the magnetic, all-American Jeffrey MacDonald—a golden boy who seemed destined to have it all. The result is a penetration to the heart of darkness that enshrouded one of the most complex criminal cases ever to capture the attention of the American public. It is a haunting, stunningly suspenseful work that no reader will be able to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Raven in the Foregate (The Chronicles of Brother Cadfael Book 12)*













*A despised priest is drowned in a pond in this medieval mystery filled with “lively period detail” (Kirkus Reviews).*

In a mild December in the year of our Lord 1141, a new priest comes to the parishioners of the Foregate outside the Abbey of Saint Peter and Saint Paul. Father Ailnoth brings with him a housekeeper and her nephew—and a disposition that invites murder.

Brother Cadfael quickly sees that father Ailnoth is a harsh man who, striding along in his black cassock, looks like a doomsaying raven. The housekeeper’s nephew, Benet, is quite different—a smiling lad, a hard worker in Cadfael’s herb garden, but, as Brother Cadfael soon discovers, an impostor. And when Ailnoth is found drowned, suspicion falls on Benet, though many in the Foregate had cause to want this priest dead. Now Brother Cadfael is gathering clues along with his medicinals to treat a case of unholy passions, tragic politics, and perhaps divine intervention.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Curiosity Killed the Cat Sitter: The First Dixie Hemingway Mystery (Dixie Hemingway Mysteries Book 1)*













Until three years ago, Dixie Hemingway was a deputy with the Sarasota County Sherriff's Department in southwest Florida. Then came a tragic accident. Now Dixie's a pet-sitter on Siesta Key, a lush, exotic barrier island where the people tend to be rich, suntanned, and tolerant of one another's quirks.

As Dixie tried to get her life back in order, pet-sitting is the perfect job. She goes into people's homes while they're gone and takes care of their pets; she likes the animals, they like her, and she doesn't have to deal with people very much. She especially does not have to be afraid that she'll run into a situation that will cause her to lose her hard-won composure.

But when Dixie finds a man bizarrely drowned in a cat's water bowl, she is drawn into a tangled web of danger and secrets. Unbeknownst to Lieutenant Guidry, the homicide detective handling the murder, Dixie begins her own investigation into the whereabouts of the cat's owner, who has now vanished. Fans of _The Cat Who..._ book series by Lilian Jackson Braun will adore this riveting new pet-oriented sleuth and will eagerly await Dixie's next case: Will duplicity dog the dachshund?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Girl One: Murder (A Maya Gray FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













*12 cold cases. 12 kidnapped women. One diabolical serial killer. In this riveting suspense thriller, a brilliant FBI agent faces a deadly challenge: decipher the mystery before each one is murdered.*

FBI Special Agent Maya Gray, 39, has seen it all. She’s one of BAU’s rising stars and the go-to agent for hard-to-crack serial cases. When she receives a handwritten postcard promising to release 12 kidnapped women if she will solve 12 cold cases, she assumes it’s a hoax.

*Until the note mentions that, among the captives, is her missing sister.*

Maya, shaken, is forced to take it seriously. The cases she’s up against are some of the most difficult the FBI has ever seen. But the terms of his game are simple: If Maya solves a case, he will release one of the girls.

*And if she fails, he will end a life.*

Maya embarks with an urgency unlike any she’s ever felt. In a race against time, and with her sister’s life hanging in the balance, she must unravel the link between the 12 captives and end the killer’s dark game once and for all. Is this killer toying with her? Does he truly have her sister? Will he ever give her back?

Or will Maya end up sucked too deep into this killer’s twisted cat-and-mouse game to notice that she, herself, is the prey?

A complex psychological crime thriller full of twists and turns and packed with heart-pounding suspense, the MAYA GRAY mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist and keep you turning pages late into the night. It is a perfect addition for fans of Robert Dugoni, Rachel Caine, Melinda Leigh or Mary Burton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Baby's Bones (Sage Westfield Book 1)*













*An archaeologist stumbles upon a centuries-old crime—and the trail of a modern-day murderer—in this “finely observed, beautifully written” mystery for fans of Elly Griffiths (Daily Mail)*

Archaeologist Sage Westfield has been called in to excavate a sixteenth-century well, and expects to find little more than soil and the odd piece of pottery. But the disturbing discovery of the bones of a woman and newborn baby make it clear that she has stumbled onto an historical crime scene—one that is interwoven with an unsettling local legend of witchcraft and unrequited love.

Yet there is more to the case than a four-hundred-year-old mystery. The owners of a nearby cottage are convinced that it is haunted, and the local vicar is being plagued with abusive phone calls. Then a tragic death makes it all too clear that a modern murderer is at work . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hot Blooded (A Rick Bentz/Reuben Montoya Novel Book 1)*













*A cunning serial killer torments a New Orleans radio host in this thriller series debut by the #1 New York Times bestselling author of Afraid to Die.*

A prostitute lies strangled in a seedy French Quarter hotel room. Miles away, in a rambling plantation house on Lake Ponchartrain, late-night radio host Dr. Samantha Leeds receives a threatening crank call. But who would think to link the two?

As more dead bodies turn up, Samantha's ominous caller persists, along with someone claiming to be a woman from her past—who's been dead for years. With Detective Rick Bentz convinced that the serial killer prowling the streets is somebody close to Samantha, she doesn't dare trust anyone. Especially not Ty Wheeler, her seductive new neighbor who seems to know more about her than a stranger should.

Somebody has discovered Samantha's darkest secret. Somebody is convinced that lives must be sacrificed to pay for her sins. So far, the victims have been strangers. But as a cold-blooded killer grows bolder, Samantha wonders if she will be the next to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wife Upstairs: A Novel*













*Instant New York Times and USA Today Bestseller

“Compulsively readable...a gothic thriller laced with arsenic.” ––EW

One of the Most Anticipated Books of 2021*:* CNN* *• Newsweek • Vulture • PopSugar • Parade • BuzzFeed • E!Online • TimeOut • Woman's Day • Goodreads • She Reads • Good Housekeeping • CrimeReads • Frolic • Hello! • Mystery and Suspense

January 2021 Indie Next Pick and #1 LibraryReads Pick

A delicious twist on a Gothic classic, The Wife Upstairs pairs Southern charm with atmospheric domestic suspense, perfect for fans of B.A. Paris and Megan Miranda.*

Meet Jane. Newly arrived to Birmingham, Alabama, Jane is a broke dog-walker in Thornfield Estates––a gated community full of McMansions, shiny SUVs, and bored housewives. The kind of place where no one will notice if Jane lifts the discarded tchotchkes and jewelry off the side tables of her well-heeled clients. Where no one will think to ask if Jane is her real name.

But her luck changes when she meets Eddie Rochester. Recently widowed, Eddie is Thornfield Estates’ most mysterious resident. His wife, Bea, drowned in a boating accident with her best friend, their bodies lost to the deep. Jane can’t help but see an opportunity in Eddie––not only is he rich, brooding, and handsome, he could also offer her the kind of protection she’s always yearned for.

Yet as Jane and Eddie fall for each other, Jane is increasingly haunted by the legend of Bea, an ambitious beauty with a rags-to-riches origin story, who launched a wildly successful southern lifestyle brand. How can she, plain Jane, ever measure up? And can she win Eddie’s heart before her past––or his––catches up to her?

With delicious suspense, incisive wit, and a fresh, feminist sensibility, _The Wife Upstairs _flips the script on a timeless tale of forbidden romance, ill-advised attraction, and a wife who just won’t stay buried. In this vivid reimagining of one of literature’s most twisted love triangles, which Mrs. Rochester will get her happy ending?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Search for Her*













*A missing daughter, a family with secrets, a race for the truth…*

At a truck stop near Las Vegas, fourteen-year-old Riley Jarrett vanishes from her family’s RV, turning their cross-country dream of starting over into a nightmare.

Investigators have their work cut out for them. The massive, bustling truck plaza in the desert is the perfect place for someone to disappear—or be taken.

Detectives pursue every chilling lead as all eyes fall to the newly blended family with a tragic past. With the clock ticking down on the likelihood that Riley’s alive, suspicions run deep. Everyone—from Riley’s mom to her stepdad to her stepbrother and her ex-boyfriend—has something to hide. And their secrets could prove deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**gent X (Steve Vail Novels Book 2)*












Steve Vail, former discarded covert operative and the FBI’s new go-to guy for the toughest jobs, returns in _Agent X_—the pulse-pounding follow-up to the explosive _New York Times_ bestselling debut thriller by Noah Boyd,_ The Bricklayer_. A former FBI agent himself, author Boyd pulls out all the stops in _Agent X_—as “the Bricklayer” hunts down an elusive Russian spy in a taut and authentic thriller that rivals the very best of Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, Stephen Hunter, and Robert Ludlum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*100 Mysteries of Science Explained (Popular Science)*














*Answers on subjects from dark matter to disappearing bees, from the magazine that’s been enlightening and entertaining Americans for nearly 150 years.*

What happened to the Neanderthals? When is the next Ice Age due? Why do we hiccup? From end-of-the-world scenarios to what goes on within our own brains and bodies, the experts at _Popular Science_ magazine uncover the secrets of the universe and answer 100 of science’s most mysterious questions.

With sections on Physical Matter and Forces, Space, Human Body, Earth, Other Life-Forms, and Human Triumphs and Troubles, _100 Mysteries of Science Explained_ takes you into the fascinating world of black holes, time travel, DNA, earthquakes, and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood and Money: War, Slavery, Finance, and Empire*













*The history of money and its violent and oppressive origins from slavery to war—by the author of Global Slump.*

In most accounts of the origins of money we are offered pleasant tales in which it arises to the mutual benefit of all parties as a result of barter. But in this groundbreaking study, David McNally reveals the true story of money’s origins and development as one of violence and human bondage. Money’s emergence and its transformation are shown to be intimately connected to the buying and selling of slaves and the waging of war. _Blood and Money_ demonstrates the ways that money has “internalized” its violent origins, making clear that it has become a concentrated force of social power and domination. Where Adam Smith observed that monetary wealth represents “command over labor,” this paradigm shifting book amends his view to define money as comprising the command over persons and their bodies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The San Francisco Earthquake: A Minute-by-Minute Account of the 1906 Disaster*













It happened at 5:13 a.m. on April 18, 1906, in San Francisco. To this day, it remains one of the worst natural disasters in American history—and this definitive book brings the full story to vivid life.

Using previously unpublished documents from insurance companies, the military, and the Red Cross, as well as the stories of those who were there, _The San Francisco Earthquake_ exposes villains and heroes; shows how the political powers tried to conceal the amount of damage caused by the earthquake; reveals how efforts to contain the fire actually spread it instead; and tells how the military executed people without trial. It also features personal stories of people who experienced it firsthand, including the great Italian tenor Enrico Caruso, the banker Amadeo Giannini, the writer-adventurer Jack London, the temperamental star John Barrymore, and the thousands of less famous in their struggle for survival.

From the authors of_ The Day the Bubble Burst, The San Francisco Earthquake_ is an important look at how the city has handled catastrophe in the past—and how it may handle it in the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**n Our Hearts We Were Giants: The Remarkable Story of the Lilliput Troupe—a Dwarf Family's Survival of the Holocaust *













*The remarkable story of a family of Jewish performers whose dwarfism helped them survive Auschwitz: “Mesmerizing . . . no reader will fail to admire the Ovitzes.” —Kirkus Reviews*

In this remarkable, never-before-told account of the Ovitz family, seven of whose ten members were dwarves, readers bear witness to the best and worst of humanity and to the terrible irony of the Ovitzes’ fate: being burdened with dwarfism helped them endure the Holocaust. Israeli authors Yehuda Koren and Eilat Negev weave the tale of a beloved and successful family of performers who were famous entertainers in Central Europe until the Nazis deported them to Auschwitz in May 1944. Descending into the hell of the concentration camp from the transport train, the Ovitz family—known widely as the Lilliput Troupe—was separated from other Jewish victims. Dr. Josef Mengele was notified of their arrival and they were assigned better quarters and provided more nutritious food than other inmates. The authors chronicle Mengele’s experiments upon the Ovitzes, and the creepy fondness he developed for these small people, even the songs he composed and sang to this family of singers, dancers, and klezmorim.

Finally liberated by Russian troops, the family returned to their deserted village in Transylvania, and eventually found their way to a new home in Israel. This is the story of their lives—and how they escaped the fate that befell so many others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Stout Hearts: The British and Canadians in Normandy 1944*













Stout Hearts is a book which offers an entirely new perspective on the British Army in Normandy. This fresh study explores the anatomy of war through the Army's operations in the summer of 1944, informing and entertaining the general non-fiction reader as well as students of military history. There have been so many books written on Normandy that the publication of another one might appear superfluous. However most books have focused on narrating the conduct of the battle, describing the factors that influenced its outcome, or debating the relative merits of the armies and their generals. What was missing from the existing body of work on Normandy specifically and the Second World War generally is a book that explains how an army actually operates in war and what it was like for those involved, Stout Hearts fills this gap.

Stout Hearts is essential reading for those who wish to understand the ‘mechanics’ of battle. How does an Army care for its wounded? How do combat engineers cross obstacles? How do tanks fight? How do Air and Naval Forces support the Army? But to understand what makes an Army ‘tick’ you must also understand its people. Therefore explanations of tactics and techniques are not only well illustrated with excellent photographs and high quality maps but also effectively combined with relevant accounts from the combatants themselves. These dramatic stories of ordinary people doing extraordinary things are the strength of the book, bringing the campaign to life and entertaining the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Dragon Mage Series Books 1-3*













*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

Sucked through a wormhole, Charlie's spaceship crash landed on a distant world, yet somehow he survived. But survival was about to get a lot harder as he found himself not just stranded on a new planet, but in another galaxy entirely. One ruled not by the laws of technology, but by magic. A realm of space pirates, deadly assassins, alien gladiators, and even dragons. For the spaceman from Earth, it was enough to make his head spin.
And that was only the beginning.

Welcome to the Charlieverse.

Contains Books 1-3 of the Dragon Mage series:
1. Bad Luck Charlie
2. Space Pirate Charlie
3. Dragon King Charlie


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*They Thirst*













*A vampire turns Los Angeles into a city of the dead in this novel by the New York Times–bestselling and Bram Stoker Award–winning author of Swan Song.*

The Kronsteen castle, a gothic monstrosity, looms over Los Angeles. Built during Hollywood’s golden age for a long-dead screen idol with a taste for the macabre, it stands as a decaying reminder of the past. Since the owner’s murder, no living thing has ever again taken up residence. But it isn’t abandoned. Prince Conrad Vulkan, Hungarian master of the vampires, as old as the centuries, calls it home. His plan is to replace all humankind with his kind. And he’s starting with the psychotic dregs of society in the City of Angels.

The number of victims is growing night after night, and so is Vulkan’s legion of the dead. As a glittering city bleeds into a necropolis, a band of vampire hunters takes action: an avenging young boy who saw his parents devoured; a television star whose lover has an affinity for the supernatural; a dying priest chosen by God to defend the world; a female reporter investigating a rash of cemetery desecrations; and LAPD homicide detective Andy Palatazin, an immigrant who survived a vampire attack in his native Hungary when he was child and has been hunting evil across the globe for decades.

Palatazin knows that to stop the Prince of Darkness, one must invade his nest. He knows it’s also a suicide mission. But it’s the only way to save the city—and the world—from vampire domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zelda Fitzgerald: The Tragic, Meticulously Researched Biography of the Jazz Age's High Priestess*













Zelda Fitzgerald was the mythical American Dream Girl of the Roaring Twenties who became, in the words of her husband, F. Scott Fitzgerald, “the first American flapper.” Their romance transformed a symbol of glamour and spectacle of the Jazz Age. When Zelda cracked up, not long after the stock market crash of 1929, Scott remained loyal to her through a nightmare of later breakdowns and final madness.

Sally Cline brings us a trenchantly authentic voice through Zelda’s own highly autobiographical writings and hundreds of letters she wrote to friends and family, publishers and others. New medical evidence and interviews with Zelda’s last psychiatrist suggest that her “insanity” may have been less a specific clinical condition than the product of the treatment she endured for schizophrenia and her husband’s devastating alcoholism. In narrating Zelda’s tumultuous life, Cline vividly evokes the circle of Jazz Age friends that included Edmund Wilson, Ernest Hemingway, John Dos Passos, Dorothy Parker, Lillian Hellman, and H. L. Mencken. Her exhaustive research and incisive analysis animate a profoundly
moving portrait of Zelda and provide a convincing context to the legacy of her tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Unbreakable Miss Lovely: How the Church of Scientology tried to destroy Paulette Cooper*













*HOW THE CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY TRIED TO DESTROY THE WOMAN WHO DARED TO INVESTIGATE IT - AS FEATURED ON LEAH REMINI: SCIENTOLOGY AND THE AFTERMATH 

'One of the most remarkable and unlikely narratives in the sprawling field of Scientology exposés...compulsively readable' *_The A.V. Club_

*In 1971 Paulette Cooper wrote a scathing book about the Church of Scientology. Desperate to shut the book down, Scientology unleashed on her one of the most sinister personal campaigns the free world has ever known.*

For years, Paulette was harassed, stalked, followed and sued. She had people sent undercover to befriend her, was entrapped by private investigators in the pay of Scientology, and was even framed as an alleged mailer of bomb threats. Her life was ruined, and she was driven to the brink of suicide.

The story of Paulette’s terrifying ordeal is told in full for the first time in *THE UNBREAKABLE MISS LOVELY*. It reveals the shocking details of the darkest chapter in Scientology’s checkered history, which ended with senior members in prison, and the organization’s reputation permanently damaged.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Cold Case Chronicles: Mysteries, Murders & The Missing*













COLD CASE CHRONICLES tells the stories of victims –– some missing, some murdered and some with changed identities. All are true, and each are mysterious in their own ways. The cases in this nonfiction narrative date from 1910 through the 1950s and include evolutions in forensics, as well as historical context in order to view the men, women and children through the lens of time.

Included are recent theories on the cases of Judge Joseph Crater (missing from New York City in 1930) and film director William Desmond Taylor (shot in Hollywood in 1922). Other chapters help to unravel the mystique of individuals with changed identities. Included, too, is a case of aerial sabotage, the "Boy in the Box," and unusual disappearances of young women, along with child abductions and four missing adventurers –– Everett Ruess, Joseph Halpern, and Glen and Bessie Hyde. Readers are encouraged to draw their own conclusions, consider how detectives would handle these and other cases today, and learn how genetic genealogy brings new hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Cold Snap: A Novel (A Viking Cat Mystery)*













Tucked in the cold Colorado mountains lies the remote village of Gray Birch, a place where outsiders are frowned upon. In this village lives a cat named Bijou. But she’s no ordinary house cat; her ancestors were mousers on Viking longships, and their blood runs through her veins. Since her battle skills are hardly needed in this modern age, however, she spends her energies running the Fox Burrow Pet Inn with her human, Spencer, and her assistant, Skunk, a mentally negligible Pomeranian. Together, the happy trio has created a safe haven for their four-legged guests.

But when Eddy Line, a handsome baker from California, comes to the inn—along with his piglet and pit bull puppy—everything changes. Spencer falls for Eddy, Bijou is unhappy with the sudden changes to her clan, and the townspeople are anything but welcoming; in fact, threats are made against Eddy when he buys the town’s historic firehouse in order to open a bakery.

Then a shocking murder/dognapping occurs on the night of the bakery’s grand opening, and Bijou finds herself thrust into a tangled mystery. To solve it, she will have to summon her inner Viking—and fight tooth and claw for her new clan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Bloodline (Tom Thorne Book 8 )*













A killer is on the loose. The victims: children whose mothers can't protect them.

The past is coming back to haunt the people of London: a murderer is targeting the children of victims of Raymond Garvey, an infamous serial killer from London's past.

When Murder Squad veteran Detective Tom Thorne, who solves the London Police Department's most difficult cases, is called into what seems like, for once, an ordinary domestic murder, he thinks he's caught a break. A woman has been murdered by someone she knows. A positive pregnancy test found on the floor beside her. Thorne plans to question the husband, arrest him and return home to deal with his own deteriorating personal life.

But when a mysterious sliver of bloodstained X-ray that was found clutched in the victim's fist is replicated at other crime scenes around the city, Thorne realizes that this is not a simple case. As the bits of X-ray begin to come together to form a picture, it becomes clear that the killer knows his prey all too well and is moving through a list that was started long ago.

As Thorne attempts to protect those still alive, nothing and nobody are what they seem. Not when Thorne is dealing with one of the most twisted killers he has ever hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Better Man: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel*













_Catastrophic spring flooding, blistering attacks in the media, and a mysterious disappearance greet Chief Inspector Armand Gamache as he returns to the Sûreté du Québec in the latest novel by #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Louise Penny._

It’s Gamache’s first day back as head of the homicide department, a job he temporarily shares with his previous second-in-command, Jean-Guy Beauvoir. Flood waters are rising across the province. In the middle of the turmoil a father approaches Gamache, pleading for help in finding his daughter.

As crisis piles upon crisis, Gamache tries to hold off the encroaching chaos, and realizes the search for Vivienne Godin should be abandoned. But with a daughter of his own, he finds himself developing a profound, and perhaps unwise, empathy for her distraught father.

Increasingly hounded by the question, _how would you feel_…, he resumes the search.

As the rivers rise, and the social media onslaught against Gamache becomes crueler, a body is discovered. And in the tumult, mistakes are made.

In the next novel in this “constantly surprising series that deepens and darkens as it evolves” (_New York Times Book Review_), Gamache must face a horrific possibility, and a burning question.

_What would you do if your child’s killer walked free?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eck the Halls (Holiday Classics)*













*In their first acclaimed work of collaboration, Mary Higgins Clark, the Queen of Suspense, and her daughter, bestselling author Carol Higgins Clark, create an exciting and entertaining story of a holiday kidnapping.*

Three days before Christmas, Regan Reilly, the dynamic young sleuth featured in the novels of Carol Higgins Clark, accidentally meets Alvirah Meehan, Mary Higgins Clark's famous lottery winner and amateur detective, at a New Jersey dentist's office. That's where it all begins.

While Regan's mother, Nora, the famous mystery writer, is in the hospital with a broken leg, her husband, Luke, and his chauffeur, Rosita, are kidnapped and held for a million-dollar ransom. Together, Regan and Alvirah track the case as the inept yet dangerous kidnappers make their demands known. Meanwhile, Luke and Rosita are held captive on a houseboat on the Hudson River and a fierce winter storm is gathering force.

A true Christmas classic, _Deck The Halls_ blends suspense with poignancy, laugh-out-loud humor, and all-around holiday cheer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Nemesis: A Harry Hole Novel*













The #1 international bestseller from one of the most celebrated crime writers in Europe—the _New York Times_ bestselling author of _The Snowman_—Jo Nesbø’s extraordinary thriller _Nemesis _features Norwegian homicide detective Harry Hole, “the next in the long line of great noir crime detectives,” (_San Diego Union-Tribune_) in a case as dark and chilling as an Oslo winter’s night. The second Harry Hole novel to be released in America—following the critically acclaimed publication of _The Redbird_—_Nemesis_ is a superb and surprising nail-biter that places Jo Nesbø in the company of Lawrence Block, Ian Rankin, Michael Connelly, and other top masters of crime fiction. Nesbø has already received the Glass Key Award and the Booksellers’ Prize, Norway’s most prestigious literary awards. _Nemesis _is proof that there are certainly more honors in this extraordinary writer's future.

*Edgar Nominee for Best Novel of the Year


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Someone We Know: A Novel*













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

USA Today's top 100 books to read while stuck at home social distancing 

"No-one does suburban paranoia like Shari Lapena--this slowly unfurling nightmare will have you biting your nails until the end."
--Ruth Ware, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in Cabin 10

The new domestic suspense novel from the New York Times bestselling author of The Couple Next Door, A Stranger in the House, and An Unwanted Guest, Shari Lapena

Maybe you don't know your neighbors as well as you thought you did . . .*

"This is a very difficult letter to write. I hope you will not hate us too much. . . My son broke into your home recently while you were out."

In a quiet, leafy suburb in upstate New York, a teenager has been sneaking into houses--and into the owners' computers as well--learning their secrets, and maybe sharing some of them, too.

Who is he, and what might he have uncovered? After two anonymous letters are received, whispers start to circulate, and suspicion mounts. And when a woman down the street is found murdered, the tension reaches the breaking point. Who killed her? Who knows more than they're telling? And how far will all these very nice people go to protect their own secrets?

In this neighborhood, it's not just the husbands and wives who play games. Here, everyone in the family has something to hide . . .

*You never really know what people are capable of.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Way Out: A Gripping Novel of Suspense*













*A riveting new read that will thrill you from #1 New York Times bestselling author Fern Michaels, perfect for fans of Nora Roberts, Rachel Caine, and J.D. Robb.*

Ellie Bowman barely remembers the incident that put her into a coma. When she awoke, filled with unease, all she knew for certain was that her boyfriend, Rick, was missing. She knew she needed to get away from her old life and recover in safety. With the proceeds of a video game she helped develop, Ellie starts over in rural Missouri, working from her cottage and trusting no one except her friend and business partner.

Yet even in this quiet small town, it’s impossible to completely isolate herself. Especially when a curious eight-year-old boy, smitten with Ellie’s pup, stops by every day to talk to him over the fence. Little by little, Ellie is being drawn back into the world through the neighbors and community around her, realizing that everyone has their own fears and obstacles to contend with. 

But when Ellie hears that Rick has resurfaced, her nightmares return, and with them, small snippets of memory. No one has heard from Rick since before the incident, so why is he back now? Ellie wants to move forward with her life, but first she must find the courage to look into her past, no matter what she finds there . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**evil's Due: A Thomas Caine Prequel (Thomas Caine Thrillers Book 1)*













_*An assassin is a kidnapped girl’s only hope…*_

Former CIA assassin Thomas Caine was burned, betrayed, and left for dead. Now he struggles to stay off the grid, and hides from his dark past in the seedy underworld of Pattaya, Thailand.

But when human traffickers target a woman Caine swore to protect, the vengeful assassin wages a bloody one-man war to get her back. He soon finds himself taking on the Russian mafia, and an insane criminal warlord who claims to be the devil himself.

For years Caine has kept his killer instincts locked inside. Now, they’re about to be unleashed. And his enemies have no idea what’s coming for them...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**IGHT: Terror Has A New Species*













Deep in the Amazon lies the solution to the global energy crisis - a mysterious source of power that will end our dependency on oil.

It's not the only discovery.

When entomologist Rebecca Riley receives a series of strange photographs from expedition leader and former partner, Ed Reardon, she finds herself heading to Brazil to join the team of scientists assembling there. She hasn't seen Ed for more than a year, and their relationship hadn't ended well.

But his revelation is impossible to ignore.

What she uncovers is beyond imagination: strange statues in the jungle... a ruined city built by the refugees of a lost Pacific continent... and a terrifying new species.

She knows this is no ordinary animal. When the team is attacked, the mission becomes a desperate race for survival, and Rebecca must confront a crippling childhood phobia she'd thought long dead and buried.

An ancient enemy has awakened, one whose very existence has implications for all of humankind... and the planet itself.

TERROR HAS A NEW SPECIES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Conversations With A Stuka Pilot [Illustrated Edition]*













Includes the World War Two On The Eastern Front (1941-1945) Illustration Pack - 198 photos/illustrations and 46 maps.
General Hozzel is one of a few remaining German officers who fought in the Second World War and held position high enough to allow generalizations about the war and to extract historical genre for future operations.
Due to special circumstances involving the eleventh hour sickness of his commanding officer, Hozzel, as a lieutenant, led a group of Stuka (JU-87) aircraft from East Prussia into combat against the Poles in 1939 in the first Blitzkrieg in modern war...Hozzel led his Stukas against the heavy Polish fortification on the Narwa River line and is credited with breaking them with the most accurate tactical bombing technique of the Second World War-the classic high angle Stuka attack...
Late in 1941, Hozzel moved to the Eastern Front where he had the distinction as a major, later in 1942, to command the famed Immelmann Wing. The Wing was reinforced to compose over 200 aircraft in support of the 6th Army and its advance toward Stalingrad in Aug. 1942...Later in the year, he initiated the dive bombing operations against the heavy Soviet fortifications in Stalingrad through the dense air defense network screening the city. At the end of 1942, Hozzel conducted defensive air operations against the great Soviet offensive which drove the Germans back to the Central Ukraine. His last, operation as a commander of Stuka units was during Operation Citadel in support of the southern prong of the German attack near Kursk...In late 1944, moved to the Northern Front where he ended the war as Chief of Staff of the Luftwaffe Air Fleet supporting the German army group backed up against the sea in the Kurland (Latvian) pocket. These final experiences in combat against the Soviets are particularly instructive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*13 Months: In the Bush, in Vietnam, in 1968*













This is an intimate look at life in the bush during the Vietnam War in 1968. You will experience the daily struggles, battles, and funny things that happen to a USMC grunt living in the bush for 13 months.
You’ll see firsthand through the battles, what Marines ate and drank, where they slept and their existence that ranged from unmitigated terror to utter boredom, hot & dry to wet & cold, rested and ready to frazzled and wired.
You’ll watch as a kid grows philosophically and confident, able to handle stress and strain, learning about friendship, love, difficulty, danger, deprivation, and loss.
His friends are American kids from all different walks of life, backgrounds, races, and learning. The common element among them is their humanity, bravery, and willingness to risk their lives to help one another.
They all were simply just a bunch of American boys doing their job, taking their chances, hoping to go home to the real world from an unreal world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Exigency*













"A highly recommended, character-driven sci-fi novel in the tradition of Robert A. Heinlein." -Kirkus Reviews

Nine brilliant scientists travel light years on a one-way trip to an Earth-like planet. Their mission is to study from orbit the two species of intelligent lifeforms on the surface. The first: an isolated people embarking on civilization and building their world’s first city. The second: a brutal race of massive predators, spread thick and still growing across the dominant landmass—destined to breed and eat their way to extinction within a few centuries.

After eight years of observation, disaster strikes the orbiting station and only two crewmembers eject successfully. Drifting down through a dark alien sky, the pair realizes their escape pod launched not toward the safety of the city, but to the other side of the planet, touching down deep inside a land no human could possibly survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Startide Rising (The Uplift Saga Book 2)*













*A starship crew of humans and dolphins skirts the brink of interstellar war in this epic adventure by the New York Times–bestselling author of The Postman.*

We are not alone. Humanity’s explorations have revealed galaxies inhabited by millions of intelligent species interacting under ancient traditions. Foremost among said traditions is _uplift_, which requires all spacefaring races to welcome newcomers into Galactic culture by breeding and genetically guiding each client species to full sapience—but at a price. Patron races demand centuries of indentured servitude from each uplifted client. But is upstart humanity a patron or a client?

The Earthship _Streaker_—crewed by humans and uplifted dolphins and chimpanzees—discovers a derelict armada, perhaps left by the very first patrons, the fabled Progenitors. Suddenly the Five Galaxies teeter on the brink of all-out war as fanatics hunt _Streaker_ for the secret. With a damaged ship and hostile aliens in pursuit, the crew must band together if they hope to survive . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Oath Taker: Kingdom of Runes Book 1*













*Light magic is forbidden. 
Dark magic spells death. 
Haven has both.*

After the Prince of Penryth saved her from captivity, seventeen-year-old Haven Ashwood spends her days protecting the kind prince and her nights secretly fighting the monsters outside the castle walls. 

When one of those monsters kidnaps Prince Bell, Haven must ally with Archeron Halfbane and his band of immortals to rescue her friend. 

Her quest takes her deep into the domain of a warped and vicious queen where the rules are simple: break her curse or die.

Lost in a land of twisted magic and fabled creatures, Haven finds herself unprepared, not just for the feelings she develops for Archeron, but for the warring powers raging inside her. 

Her rare and forbidden type of magic may be their only hope . . . but mixing light and dark comes with a steep price. 

Haven’s soul.

Faced with impossible love, heartbreaking betrayals, and a queen intent on destroying the realm, only one thing remains certain. 

Haven must shatter the curse or it will devour everything she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*At Wit's End*













*"America's irrepressible doyenne of domestic satire."
THE BOSTON GLOBE*

Madcap, bittersweet humor in classic Erma Bombeck-style. You'll laugh until it hurts and love it! "Any mother with half a skull knows that when Daddy's little boy becomes Mommy's little boy, the kid is so wet, he's treading water. What do you mean you're a participle in the school play and you need a costume? Those rotten kids. If only they'd let me wake up in my own way. Why do they have to line up along my bed and stare at me like Moby Dick just washed up onto a beach somewhere?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deadly Little Secrets: The Minister, His Mistress, and a Heartless Texas Murder*












From “one of the best true crime writers today” (Ann Rule): When Kari Baker was found dead, it was ruled a suicide — but nothing about the story made sense to her friends. What was the dark truth behind her marriage to a local minister?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*B**are-Faced Messiah: The True Story of L. Ron Hubbard *













*HOW DID AN OBSCURE SCIENCE FICTION WRITER BECOME ONE OF THE WORLD'S MOST NOTORIOUS RELIGIOUS LEADERS?

'An unsurpassably scathing study of money-mad, power-mad megalomania. I recommend the book unreservedly*' _Spectator_

*‘A brilliant exposé of Scientology’s conman king’* John Sweeney

*'Jaw-dropping… Thoroughly researched and simply amazing'* _Kirkus Reviews_

*****

_*Bare-Faced Messiah*_ tells the extraordinary story of L. Ron Hubbard, a penniless science-fiction writer who founded the Church of Scientology, became a millionaire prophet and convinced his adoring followers that he alone could save the world.

According to his ‘official’ biography, Hubbard was an explorer, engineer, scientist, war hero and philosopher. But in the words of a Californian judge, he was schizophrenic, paranoid and a pathological liar. What is not in dispute is that Hubbard was one of the most bizarre characters of the twentieth century.

*Bare-Faced Messiah* exposes the myths surrounding the fascinating and mysterious founder of the Church of Scientology – a man of hypnotic charm and limitless imagination – and provides the definitive account of how the notorious organisation was created.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Don't Wake Up: A Novel*













A harrowing psychological thriller debut about a woman who awakens after an assault with no physical proof of the attack and who must try to convince everyone of what really happened.

When Dr. Alex Taylor opens her eyes, she is hooked up to an IV, is bound to an operating table, and her legs are raised in stirrups. Disoriented and alarmed, she assumes she's been anesthetized and brought to surgery after being in an accident. But the man standing over her, with his face hidden behind a surgical mask and wielding instruments, is no doctor she recognizes at the hospital where she works as a successful and respected doctor. He’s a stranger—and he’s calmly and methodically telling her how he's about to attack her. Before Alex can even scream for help, she succumbs to another dose of anesthesia, rendering her unable to defend herself….

When she comes to on a gurney, she finds herself surrounded by her colleagues and immediately reports the attack and rape. The police are skeptical of her bizarre story. And after a physical exam reveals no proof of any attack, even her boyfriend has doubts. Despite Alex's adamant claims, no one believes her, leaving her to wonder if she has, in fact, lost her mind.

Until she meets the next victim…

An edge-of-your-seat psychological thriller, _Don't Wake Up _is also a provocative, timely exploration of victimhood, abuse, and the discrediting of women in our culture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*U**nfollow Me: A Novel *













*This domestic thriller is a “timely, page-turner of a novel” that examines the terrifying depths of our social media obsessions (Araminta Hall, author of Our Kind of Cruelty)

You can't stop watching her.*

Violet Young is a hugely popular journalist-turned-mummy-influencer, with three children, a successful husband and a million subscribers on YouTube who tune in daily to watch her everyday life unfold.

*Until the day she's no longer there.*

But one day she disappears from the online world—her entire social media presence deleted overnight, with no explanation. Has she simply decided that baring her life to all online is no longer a good idea, or has something more sinister happened to Violet?

*But do you really know who Violet is?*

Her fans are obsessed with finding out the truth, but their search quickly reveals a web of lies, betrayal, and shocking consequences . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Foreign Justice - Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 4, with Jack Lamburt (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series)*













*It looked like a simple drug overdose. The truth is much more sinister…*

Small town sheriff Jack Lamburt would do almost anything to protect his community. But when he’s faced with a series of daunting problems from multiple disasters that hit his normally quiet little upstate town, even he might be in over his head.

A local marine hero is charged with a war crime, a home invasion leads to murder, and a young mother that he just happens to have a history with dies of a drug overdose. After all clues lead him to a suspected drug lab in a nearby town, his rage knows no bounds and he vows to deliver vengeance the only way he knows how...

Leaving a trail of corpses in his wake, Lamburt uncovers a foreign connection to the crimes as he strides his path of justice. But up against a crooked journalist, the FBI, and diplomatic immunity, the ruthless lawman finds himself ensnared in a web of corruption that jeopardizes the entire country.

Can Lamburt bring his personal brand of carnage to their plans before thousands of innocent lives are lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**it and Run (Keller series Book 4)*













For years now Keller's had places to go and people to kill.

But enough is enough. Just one more job—paid in advance—and he's going to retire. Waiting in Des Moines for the client's go-ahead, Keller's picking out stamps for his collection at a shop in Urbandale when somebody guns down the charismatic governor of Ohio. Back at his motel, Keller sees the killer's face broadcast on TV. A face he's seen quite often. Every morning. In the mirror.

Keller calls his associate Dot in White Plains, but there's no answer. He's stranded halfway across the country, and every cop in America has just seen his picture. His ID and credit cards are no longer good, and he just spent almost all of his cash on the stamps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Claws for Alarm: A Mrs. Murphy Mystery*













*Mary Minor “Harry” Haristeen gets a little help from her veterinarian husband to solve the murder of a young equine vet whose death may be linked to his new clinic in Claws for Alarm, a tantalizing mystery from Rita Mae Brown and her feline co-author Sneaky Pie Brown.*

Pharamond “Fair” Haristeen is known throughout Crozet, Virginia, as a good horse vet and a better man. So when Benjamin Wagner, a new vet in town, is found dead in his unopened clinic, local police turn to Fair for help getting to the bottom of things. Fair quickly realizes Ben’s clinic has been robbed of ketamine, used by doctors as a horse tranquilizer but also a popular recreational drug. Then Fair’s own ketamine goes missing from the back of his truck. Was Ben killed for his supply? Or was he mixed up in something bigger?

Meanwhile, Candida Perez, one of Crozet’s oldest and most beloved citizens, is found dead at her desk. Not so alarming, given her ninety years of life. But the bickering of her children, Ballard and Constance, over her will and the family’s valuable collection of historical letters threatens to drive the rest of the town to madness. Harry tries to play peacemaker, but the bad blood between the two siblings runs deep. Just how far will they take their family squabble?

With a little aid from hungry helpers Tee Tucker the corgi and sweet puppy Pirate, as well as feline sleuths Mrs. Murphy and Pewter, Harry and Fair team up to restore justice—and maybe a little peace and quiet—in _Claws for Alarm_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Planet of the Bugs: Evolution and the Rise of Insects*













*This “excellent guide to the history of our planet” offers a bugs-eye view of evolution, biodiversity, and todays ecological crises (The Guardian, UK).*

According to entomologist Scott Richard Shaw, dinosaurs never ruled the earth—and neither do humans. The true potentates of our planet are, and always have been, insects. Starting in the shallow oceans of ancient Earth and ending in the far reaches of outer space—where insect-like aliens may also reign—_Planet of the Bugs_ spins a sweeping account of insects’ evolution from humble arthropod ancestors into the bugs we know today.

Leaving no stone unturned, Shaw explores how evolutionary innovations such as small body size, wings, metamorphosis, and parasitic behavior have enabled insects to disperse widely, occupy increasingly narrow niches, and survive global catastrophes in their rise to dominance. Through bizarre and buggy tales—from caddisflies that construct portable houses to parasitic wasp larvae that develop in the blood of host insects—he demonstrates how changes in our planet’s geology, flora, and fauna contributed to insects’ success, and also how, in return, insects came to shape terrestrial ecosystems. And in his visits to hyperdiverse rain forests to highlight the current insect extinction crisis, Shaw reaffirms how crucial these tiny beings are to planetary health and human survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Leadership: In Turbulent Times*













*The New York Times bestselling book about the early development, growth, and exercise of leadership from Pulitzer Prize-winning author Doris Kearns Goodwin “should help us raise our expectations of our national leaders, our country, and ourselves” (The Washington Post).*

“After five decades of magisterial output, Doris Kearns Goodwin leads the league of presidential historians” (_USA TODAY_). In her “inspiring” (_The Christian Science Monitor_) _Leadership_, Doris Kearns Goodwin draws upon the four presidents she has studied most closely—Abraham Lincoln, Theodore Roosevelt, Franklin D. Roosevelt, and Lyndon B. Johnson (in civil rights)—to show how they recognized leadership qualities within themselves and were recognized as leaders by others. By looking back to their first entries into public life, we encounter them at a time when their paths were filled with confusion, fear, and hope.

_Leadership _tells the story of how they all collided with dramatic reversals that disrupted their lives and threatened to shatter forever their ambitions. Nonetheless, they all emerged fitted to confront the contours and dilemmas of their times. At their best, all four were guided by a sense of moral purpose. At moments of great challenge, they were able to summon their talents to enlarge the opportunities and lives of others. Does the leader make the times or do the times make the leader?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*20th Century-Fox: Darryl F. Zanuck and the Creation of the Modern Film Studio (Turner Classic Movies)*













*From New York Times bestselling author Scott Eyman, this is the story one of the most influential studios in film history, from its glory days under the leadership of legendary movie mogul Darryl F. Zanuck up to its 2019 buyout by Disney.*

March 20, 2019 marked the end of an era -- Disney took ownership of the movie empire that was Fox. For almost a century before that historic date, Twentieth Century-Fox was one of the preeminent producers of films, stars, and filmmakers. Its unique identity in the industry and place in movie history is unparalleled -- and one of the greatest stories to come out of Hollywood. One man, a legendary producer named Darryl F. Zanuck, is the heart of the story. This narrative tells the complete tale of Zanuck and the films, stars, intrigue, and innovations of the iconic studio that was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Castaway's War: One Man's Battle against Imperial Japan*













*Shipwrecked on a South Pacific island, a young US Navy lieutenant waged a one-man war against the Japanese*

In the early hours of July 5, 1943, the destroyer USS Strong was hit by a Japanese torpedo. The powerful weapon broke the destroyer's back, killed dozens of sailors, and sparked raging fires. While accompanying ships were able to take off most of Strong's surviving crewmembers, scores went into the ocean as the once-proud warship sank beneath the waves--and a young officer's harrowing story of survival began.

Lieutenant Hugh Barr Miller, a pre-war football star at the University of Alabama, went into the water as the vessel sank. Severely injured, Miller and several others survived three days at sea and eventually landed on a Japanese-occupied island. The survivors found fresh water and a few coconuts, but Miller, suffering from internal injuries and believing he was on the verge of death, ordered the others to go on without him. They reluctantly did do, believing, as Miller did, that he would be dead within hours.

But Miller didn't die, and his health improved enough for him to begin searching for food. He also found the enemy--Japanese forces patrolling the island. Miller was determined to survive, and so launched a one-man war against the island's occupiers.

Based on official American and Japanese histories, personal memoirs, and the author's exclusive interviews with many of the story's key participants, The Castaway's War is a rousing story of naval combat, bravery, and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Battle of Moscow 1941–1942: The Red Army’s Defensive Operations and Counter-offensive Along the Moscow Strategic Direction*













"The Battle of Moscow, 1941–1942: The Red Army’s Defensive Operations and Counteroffensive Along the Moscow Strategic Direction" is a detailed examination of one of the major turning points of World War II, as seen from the Soviet side. The Battle of Moscow marked the climax of Hitler’s “Operation Barbarossa,” which sought to destroy the Soviet Union in a single campaign and ensure German hegemony in Europe. The failure to do so condemned Germany to a prolonged war it could not win.

This work originally appeared in 1943, under the title "Razgrom Nemetskikh Voisk pod Moskvoi" (The Rout of the German Forces Around Moscow). The work was produced by the Red Army General Staff’s military-historical section, which was charged with collecting and analyzing the war’s experience and disseminating it to the army’s higher echelons. This was a collective effort, featuring many different contributors, with Marshal Boris Mikhailovich Shaposhnikov, former chief of the Red Army General Staff and then head of the General Staff Academy, serving as general editor.

The book is divided into three parts, each dealing with a specific phase of the battle. The first traces the Western Front’s defensive operations along the Moscow direction during Army Group Center’s final push toward the capital in November–December, 1941. The study pays particular attention to the Red Army’s resistance to the Germans’ attempts to outflank Moscow from the north. Equally important were the defensive operations to the south of Moscow, where the Germans sought to push forward their other encircling flank.

The second part deals with the first phase of the Red Army’s counteroffensive, which was aimed at pushing back the German pincers and removing the immediate threat to Moscow. Here the Soviets were able to throw the Germans back and flatten both salients, particularly in the south, where they were able to make deep inroads into the enemy front to the west and northwest.

The final section examines the further development of the counteroffensive until the end of January 1942. This section highlights the Soviet advance all along the front and their determined but unsuccessful attempts to cut off the Germans’ Rzhev–Vyaz’ma salient. It is from this point that the front essentially stabilized, after which events shifted to the south.

This new translation into English makes available to a wider readership this valuable study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Into the Stars (Rise of the Republic Book 1)*












*The stars are within mankind’s reach…

…But what awaits in the void may end humanity…*

Mars and the Moon have been colonized, piracy runs rampant in the asteroid belts, and a thriving society grows in the depths of space. Humanity prepares to embark upon its greatest journey—the colonization of Alpha Centauri.

*Then everything changes…*

A deep space reconnaissance probe discovers a new Earth-like planet twelve light-years from Earth’s sun. The probe also finds something unusual, something…unnerving. A new mission is created, a space fleet is formed, and humanity embarks on unraveling the greatest mystery of all—the origins of life itself.

Can the factions of Earth remain united, or will old rivalries and animosities destroy the fragile peace in the face of this terrifying existential threat?

*Will exploration prove to be a fatal mistake?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**oneshaker (Terran Scout Fleet Book 2) *













Marine First Lieutenant Jacob Brown is bored.

For months he's been sitting around on an alien planet, waiting for command to recall his scout team so they could rest and be re-outfitted. The team went through hell during their previous mission, losing both their commanding officer and their ship. For now, Jacob was acting CO of Scout Team Obsidian and their ship was a broken down old surplus combat shuttle they'd stolen from narco-smugglers on a planet called Niceen-3.

When command finally does reach out, however, it isn't to order Obsidian home for some much needed R&R. Instead, they are being reactivated and sent out into the contested space of the recently conquered Eshquarian Empire to track down a single Terran cruiser called the Eagle's Talon.

The Talon's captain has gone rogue and is operating within a fleet of ships bent on open rebellion against the quadrant's only remaining superpower. If that ship is discovered within the rebel fleet, Earth will bear the brunt of the ConFed's reprisal. Jacob's team is in a race against time to locate the missing ship and her rogue captain so that a Navy strike force can swoop in and reclaim her… or destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Artifact Space*













Out in the darkness of space, something is targeting the Greatships.

With their vast cargo holds and a crew that could fill a city, the Greatships are the lifeblood of human occupied space, transporting an unimaginable volume - and value - of goods from City, the greatest human orbital, all the way to Tradepoint at the other, to trade for xenoglas with an unknowable alien species.

It has always been Marca Nbaro's dream to achieve the near-impossible: escape her upbringing and venture into space.

All it took, to make her way onto the crew of the Greatship Athens was thousands of hours in simulators, dedication, and pawning or selling every scrap of her old life in order to forge a new one. But though she's made her way onboard with faked papers, leaving her old life - and scandals - behind isn't so easy.

She may have just combined all the dangers of her former life, with all the perils of the new . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**ummingbird Salamander: A Novel*













*Named one of NPR's Best Books of 2021

From the author of Annihilation, a brilliant speculative thriller of dark conspiracy, endangered species, and the possible end of all things.*

Security consultant “Jane Smith” receives an envelope with a key to a storage unit that holds a taxidermied hummingbird and clues leading her to a taxidermied salamander. Silvina, the dead woman who left the note, is a reputed ecoterrorist and the daughter of an Argentine industrialist. By taking the hummingbird from the storage unit, Jane sets in motion a series of events that quickly spin beyond her control.

Soon, Jane and her family are in danger, with few allies to help her make sense of the true scope of the peril. Is the only way to safety to follow in Silvina’s footsteps? Is it too late to stop? As she desperately seeks answers about why Silvina contacted her, time is running out—for her and possibly for the world.

_Hummingbird Salamander_ is Jeff VanderMeer at his brilliant, cinematic best, wrapping profound questions about climate change, identity, and the world we live in into a tightly plotted thriller full of unexpected twists and elaborate conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Cyberiad: Stories*













*“Lem has an almost Dickensian genius for vividly realizing the tragedy and comedy of future machines.” —The New York Times Book Review*

These are the stories of Trurl and Klapaucius, master inventors and engineers known as “constructors,” who have created marvels for kingdoms. Friends and rivals, they are constantly outdoing and challenging each other to reveal the next great evolution in cybernetics, and the exploits of these brilliant men are nothing short of incredible.

From tales of love, in which a robotic prince must woo a robotic princess enchanted by pleasures of true flesh, to epics of battle, in which the heroic constructors must use their considerable wit to outsmart a monarch obsessed with hunting, to examinations of humanity, wherein Trurl and Klapaucius must confront the limits of their skills and the meaning of true perfection, these stories are rich with profound questions, unimaginable marvels, and remarkable feats.

Hailed as “the most completely successful of [Lem’s] books,” _The Cyberiad _is an outrageously funny and incomparably wise collection of short stories, taking an insightful look at mechanics, technology, invention, and human ambition (_The Boston Globe_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body Scout: A Novel*













In the future you can have any body you want—as long as you can afford it.

But in a New York ravaged by climate change and repeat pandemics, Kobo is barely scraping by. He scouts the latest in gene-edited talent for Big Pharma-owned baseball teams, but his own cybernetics are a decade out of date and twin sister loan sharks are banging down his door. Things couldn't get much worse.

Then his brother—Monsanto Mets slugger J.J. Zunz—is murdered at home plate.

Determined to find the killer, Kobo plunges into a world of genetically modified CEOs, philosophical Neanderthals, and back-alley body modification, only to quickly find he's in a game far bigger and more corrupt than he imagined. To keep himself together while the world is falling apart, he'll have to navigate a time where both body and soul are sold to the highest bidder. 

*Diamond-sharp and savagely wry, The Body Scout is a timely science fiction thriller debut set in an all-too-possible future.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Watch (The Divide Series Book 1)*













*The Expanse meets Game of Thrones in J. S. Dewes's fast-paced, sci-fi adventure The Last Watch, the first book in the Divide series, where a handful of soldiers stand between humanity and annihilation.

New York Public Library—Best Science Fiction 2021
Polygon—Best Science Fiction and Fantasy 2021
Goodreads—Finalist Best Science Fiction 2021
Amazon—Best Science Fiction 2021
Best SciFi Books—Best of 2021
10 Best Books Like Foundation—ScreenRant
20 Must Read Space Fantasy Books for 2021—Bookriot

Most Anticipated Book for April 2021:
Bookish
Nerd Daily
Geek Tyrant
SFF 180

Amazon Best of the Month April 2021*

The Divide.

It’s the edge of the universe.

Now it’s collapsing—and taking everyone and everything with it.

The only ones who can stop it are the Sentinels—the recruits, exiles, and court-martialed dregs of the military.

At the Divide, Adequin Rake commands the Argus. She has no resources, no comms—nothing, except for the soldiers that no one wanted. Her ace in the hole could be Cavalon Mercer--genius, asshole, and exiled prince who nuked his grandfather's genetic facility for “reasons.”

She knows they’re humanity's last chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Halo: The Fall of Reach*













*The New York Times bestselling origin story of the Master Chief—part of the expanded universe based on the award-winning video game series Halo!*

The twenty-sixth century. Humanity has expanded beyond Earth’s system to hundreds of planets that colonists now call home. But the United Earth Government and the United Nations Space Command is struggling to control this vast empire. After exhausting all strategies to keep seething colonial insurrections from exploding into a full-blown interplanetary civil war, the UNSC has one last hope. At the Office of Naval Intelligence, Dr. Catherine Halsey has been hard at work on a top-secret program that could bring an end to the conflict…and it starts with seventy-five children, among them a six-year-old boy named John. And Halsey could never guess that this child will eventually become the final hope against an even greater peril engulfing the galaxy—the inexorable confrontation with a theocratic military alliance of alien races known as the Covenant.

This is the electrifying origin story of Spartan John-117—the Master Chief—and of his legendary, unstoppable heroism in leading the resistance against humanity’s possible extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Halo: The Flood*













*The bestselling adaptation of the iconic video game Halo: Combat Evolved featuring the Master Chief—part of the expanded universe based on the award-winning video game series!*

2552. Having barely escaped the final battle for Reach against the vast alien alliance known as the Covenant, the crew of the _Pillar of Autumn_, including Spartan John-117—the Master Chief—and his AI companion Cortana, is forced to make a desperate escape into slipspace. But their destination brings them to an ancient mystery and an even greater struggle. In this far-flung corner of the universe floats a magnificently massive, artificial ringworld. The crew’s only hope of survival is to crash-land on its surface and take the battle opposing the Covenant to the ground.

But they soon discover that this enigmatic ringworld is much more than it seems. Built one hundred thousand years ago by a long-lost civilization known as the Forerunners, this “Halo” is worshipped by the Covenant—a sacred artifact they hope will complete their religious quest for supposed transcendence, and they will stop at nothing to control it. Engaging in fierce combat, Master Chief and Cortana will go deep into the Halo construct and uncover its dark secret and true purpose—even as a monstrous and far more vicious enemy than the Covenant emerges to threaten all sentient life on Halo and the galaxy beyond…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Halo: First Strike*












*The New York Times bestselling aftermath of Halo: Combat Evolved featuring the Master Chief—part of the expanded universe based on the award-winning video game series!*

2552. The theocratic military alliance known as the Covenant is showing no mercy as it continues to assault every human world it encounters, but in the way lies humanity’s greatest champion, the super-soldier Spartan John-117—the Master Chief. Together with his AI companion Cortana and the last remaining Spartans, the galaxy-spanning fight rages on two fronts following the destruction of the human military stronghold Reach by Covenant forces and the mysterious artificial ringworld known as “Halo” at the hands of the Master Chief.

One faction—a squad of Spartans lead by Blue Team’s Fred-104 and Kelly-087—is trapped on the glassed surface of Reach, the only planet they’ve ever known as home. And beneath this ruined world, Dr. Catherine Halsey has discovered an ancient secret...one that could alter the course of the war. Meanwhile, the Master Chief and Cortana lead a second group toward a gathering of Covenant warships, as the United Nations Space Command’s worst nightmare has finally come true: the Covenant has discovered the location of Earth and is forming a massive fleet to utterly destroy it, as well as all who oppose the indomitable will of the Prophets…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**it & Fade (Forgotten Ruin Book 2)*













*For the Rangers, the best defense is always… more offense.*

As an overwhelming army of skeletons, wraiths, ghouls, and other dark creatures—all serving a powerful undead sorcerer—advance against Forward Operating Base Hawthorn, the Rangers must now do what they do best: go on the extreme offense.

It’s time to Hit and Fade. Attack, withdraw, and outmaneuver the enemy.

PFC Talker, attached to the weapons team section of a Ranger recon patrol led by Captain Knife Hand, recounts the harrowing attempt to destabilize this surreal and horrific nightmare force with everything the snipers, master breachers, and stone-cold killers of the Ranger regiment have in their bag of lethal tricks.

Abating, channelizing, and leading the enemy into a series of devastating traps involving everything from kinetically violent ambushes to immensely explosive crater munitions, the Rangers strike at the enemy as death personified, fading like ghosts only when the dead are dead once again.

*When facing Rangers, even nightmares are afraid.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Gods: The Tenth Anniversary Edition: A Novel*













First published in 2001, _American Gods_ became an instant classic—an intellectual and artistic benchmark from the multiple-award-winning master of innovative fiction, Neil Gaiman. Now discover the mystery and magic of _American Gods_ in this tenth anniversary edition. Newly updated and expanded with the author’s preferred text, this commemorative volume is a true celebration of a modern masterpiece by the one, the only, Neil Gaiman.

_A storm is coming . . ._

Locked behind bars for three years, Shadow did his time, quietly waiting for the magic day when he could return to Eagle Point, Indiana. A man no longer scared of what tomorrow might bring, all he wanted was to be with Laura, the wife he deeply loved, and start a new life.

But just days before his release, Laura and Shadow’s best friend are killed in an accident. With his life in pieces and nothing to keep him tethered, Shadow accepts a job from a beguiling stranger he meets on the way home, an enigmatic man who calls himself Mr. Wednesday. A trickster and rogue, Wednesday seems to know more about Shadow than Shadow does himself.

Life as Wednesday’s bodyguard, driver, and errand boy is far more interesting and dangerous than Shadow ever imagined—it is a job that takes him on a dark and strange road trip and introduces him to a host of eccentric characters whose fates are mysteriously intertwined with his own. Along the way Shadow will learn that the past never dies; that everyone, including his beloved Laura, harbors secrets; and that dreams, totems, legends, and myths are more real than we know. Ultimately, he will discover that beneath the placid surface of everyday life a storm is brewing—an epic war for the very soul of America—and that he is standing squarely in its path.

Relevant and prescient, _American Gods_ has been lauded for its brilliant synthesis of “mystery, satire, sex, horror, and poetic prose” (Michael Dirda, _Washington Post Book World_) and as a modern phantasmagoria that “distills the essence of America” (_Seattle Post-Intelligencer_). It is, quite simply, an outstanding work of literary imagination that will endure for generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*We Are Never Meeting in Real Life.: Essays*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • This essay collection from the “bitches gotta eat” blogger, writer on Hulu’s Shrill, and “one of our country’s most fierce and foulmouthed authors” (Amber Tamblyn, Vulture) is sure to make you alternately cackle with glee and cry real tears.*

Whether Samantha Irby is talking about how her difficult childhood has led to a problem in making “adult” budgets; explaining why she should be the new Bachelorette (she's "35-ish, but could easily pass for 60-something"); detailing a disastrous pilgrimage-slash-romantic-vacation to Nashville to scatter her estranged father's ashes; sharing awkward sexual encounters; or dispensing advice on how to navigate friendships with former drinking buddies who are now suburban moms (hang in there for the Costco loot!); she’s as deft at poking fun at the ghosts of her past self as she is at capturing powerful emotional truths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Red Velvet Cupcake Murder (Hannah Swensen series Book 16)*













*“If your reading habits alternate between curling up with a good mystery or with a good cookbook, you ought to know about Joanne Fluke.”—Charlotte Observer*

This summer has been warmer than usual in Lake Eden, Minnesota, and Hannah Swensen is trying to beat the heat both in and out of her bakery kitchen. But she’s about to find out the hard way that nothing cools off a hot day like a cold-blooded murder. At the grand opening of a local hotel, a police department employee nearly dies falling from a penthouse—and then another woman, with whom Hannah has a less-than-friendly relationship, winds up dead. Hannah is the prime suspect—and to clear her own name, she’s got to find out who iced the victim…

_Features cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar, including Red Velvet Surprise Cupcakes and Chocolate Covered Peanut Cookies!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Christmas Caramel Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 20)*













*Bah, homicide! A mystery in the New York Times-bestselling series with a heroine “irresistible as a cookie fresh from the oven” (Publishers Weekly).*

Christmas normally descends on Lake Eden, Minnesota, as gently as reindeer alighting on a rooftop—but this yuletide season, the only thing coming down Hannah Swensen’s chimney is a case of murder.

Hannah and her pal Lisa have agreed to provide the goodies for the town’s annual production of _A Christmas Carol_. But before anyone can say “Bah, humbug!” a Santa-sized sackful of trouble ensues. Like the fact that Lisa’s husband will be playing Mr. Claus to his ex-girlfriend Phyllis Bates’ Mrs. Claus. Or that before the curtains even go up Phyllis is found dead in the snow—wearing a costume that the real Mrs. Claus would put on the naughty list. Soon, the suspects pile up faster than snowdrifts while a merry murderer remains on the loose. With clues hard to find, it might take a visit from ghosts of Christmas past to wrap up this mystery in time for the holidays…

_Includes a dozen holiday recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Banana Cream Pie Murder (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 21)*













*New York Times Bestseller: After a glorious honeymoon, baker Hannah Swensen must deal with a ghastly homicide…*

A romantic seven-day cruise is the perfect start to bakery owner Hannah Swensen’s marriage. However, with a murder mystery heating up back in Minnesota, it seems the newlywed’s homecoming won’t be as sweet as anticipated.

Hannah’s eager to settle down in Lake Eden and turn domestic daydreams into reality. But then her mother’s neighbor is discovered murdered in the condo downstairs. Victoria Bascomb, once a renowned stage actress, was active in the theater community during her brief appearance in town, and made throngs of enemies along the way. Did a random intruder murder the woman as police claim, or was a deadlier scheme at play? As Hannah peels through countless suspects and some new troubles of her own, solving this crime—and living to tell about it—might prove trickier than mixing up the ultimate banana cream pie . . .

_Features over a dozen cookie and dessert recipes from The Cookie Jar!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Christmas Cupcake Murder: A Festive & Delicious Christmas Cozy Mystery (A Hannah Swensen Mystery Book 26)*













*As December turns Lake Eden, Minnesota, into the North Pole, the heat is on in Hannah Swensen’s kitchen to honor two Christmas promises: baking irresistible holiday cupcakes and preventing an attempted murderer from succeeding the second time around!*

While Hannah speeds through a lengthy holiday checklist, drama in town grows like Santa’s waistline on Christmas Eve. Her sister Andrea wants to stave off the blues by helping out at The Cookie Jar, Michelle’s love life is becoming complicated, Lisa needs Hannah’s advice, and Delores has a Christmas secret she’s not willing to share. But nothing dampens the holiday mood more than the chilling mystery surrounding the man found near death in an abandoned storefront two doors down from Hannah’s bakery . . .

The befuddled John Doe can’t recall a thing about himself—except for his unusual knowledge of restoring antique furniture. With a smattering of clues and barely enough time to frost Christmas cookies, Hannah must solve a deadly puzzle that could leave her dashing through the snow for her life!

*Features Over a Dozen Cookie and Dessert Recipes from The Cookie Jar!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*American Sherlock: Murder, Forensics, and the Birth of American CSI*













*From the acclaimed author of Death in the Air ("Not since Devil in the White City has a book told such a harrowing tale"--Douglas Preston) comes the riveting story of the birth of criminal investigation in the twentieth century.*

Berkeley, California, 1933. In a lab filled with curiosities--beakers, microscopes, Bunsen burners, and hundreds upon hundreds of books--sat an investigator who would go on to crack at least two thousand cases in his forty-year career. Known as the "American Sherlock Holmes," Edward Oscar Heinrich was one of America's greatest--and first--forensic scientists, with an uncanny knack for finding clues, establishing evidence, and deducing answers with a skill that seemed almost supernatural.

Heinrich was one of the nation's first expert witnesses, working in a time when the turmoil of Prohibition led to sensationalized crime reporting and only a small, systematic study of evidence. However with his brilliance, and commanding presence in both the courtroom and at crime scenes, Heinrich spearheaded the invention of a myriad of new forensic tools that police still use today, including blood spatter analysis, ballistics, lie-detector tests, and the use of fingerprints as courtroom evidence. His work, though not without its serious--some would say fatal--flaws, changed the course of American criminal investigation.

Based on years of research and thousands of never-before-published primary source materials, _American Sherlock _captures the life of the man who pioneered the science our legal system now relies upon--as well as the limits of those techniques and the very human experts who wield them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Cthulhu Casebooks - Sherlock Holmes and the Shadwell Shadows*












It is the autumn of 1880, and Dr John Watson has just returned from Afghanistan. Badly injured and desperate to forget a nightmarish expedition that left him doubting his sanity, Watson is close to destitution when he meets the extraordinary Sherlock Holmes, who is investigating a series of deaths in the Shadwell district of London. Several bodies have been found, the victims appearing to have starved to death over the course of several weeks, and yet they were reported alive and well mere days before. Moreover, there are disturbing reports of creeping shadows that inspire dread in any who stray too close. Holmes deduces a connection between the deaths and a sinister drug lord who is seeking to expand his criminal empire. Yet both he and Watson are soon forced to accept that there are forces at work far more powerful than they could ever have imagined. Forces that can be summoned, if one is brave – or mad – enough to dare…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Under the Knife*













*Dive into the danger and drama of this classic romantic suspense novel, only from New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen.*

For attorney David Ransom, it begins as an open-and-shut case: malpractice. Then Dr. Kate Chesne storms into his office, daring him to seek out the truth—that she’s being framed. When another patient turns up dead, David starts to believe her. Somewhere in the Honolulu hospital, a killer walks freely. And now David finds himself asking the same questions Kate is desperate to have answered.

Who is next—and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*K**ing Bullet: A Sandman Slim Novel*













*The incredible finale of the page-turning, high-octane Sandman Slim series filled with an explosive ending and intense kick-ass action from New York Times bestselling author Richard Kadrey.*

It’s been three months since Stark stopped a death cult _and _a potential ghost apocalypse, and he’s at loose ends. His personal life is a mess. His professional life isn’t much better. And the world…well, the world is going to shit. L.A. is gripped by a viral epidemic that has everyone wearing masks and keeping their distance from each other. But what’s even more frightening is the Shoggot gang and their leader, King Bullet, who revels in the city’s collapse.

Who is King Bullet? No one knows. He seemingly came from nowhere with nothing but a taste for mayhem and an army of crazed killers who follow his every command. What king wants seems simple on it face: Chaos. Destruction. A city in flames. But there’s more to the king and his plans for L.A. and what Stark discovers will change Heaven, Earth, and Stark himself forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**hen Elves Attack: A Joyous Christmas Greeting from the Criminal Nutbars of the Sunshine State (Serge Storms series Book 14)*














“The undisputed king of the comic crime novel.”
—_Providence Journal_

Nobody does Florida weirdness quite like Tim Dorsey! Case in point: _When Elves Attack_, the _New York Times_ bestselling author’s twisted Christmas present to his legion of adoring fans who can’t get enough of thrill-killer and Sunshine State historian Serge A. Storms, the most endearing psychopath since Dexter. Dorsey offers the perfect antidote for all those sappy feel-good holiday stories with this zany blockbuster extravaganza in which his wonderfully deranged serial killer Floridaphile delivers his special brand of Christmas cheer. More outrageous than Santa Claus in a Speedo, _When Elves Attack_ serves up a Yuletide feast of the “pure gonzo humor” the _New York Times Book Review_ enthusiastically attributes to this fearlessly funny writer. Think _Bad Santa_ and _National Lampoon’s Family Vacation_, blend in Dorsey’s trademark appetite for destruction, and you’ve got hilarious crime fiction black comedy that anyone would be thrilled to discover stuffed in their Christmas stocking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**-Man (Bob Lee Swagger Book 10)*













*“A roaring good read.”—FORBES.com

Master sniper Bob Lee Swagger returns in this riveting novel by bestselling author and Pulitzer Prize winner Stephen Hunter.*

The Great Depression was marked by an epidemic of bank robberies and Tommy-gun-toting outlaws who became household names. Hunting them down was the new U.S. Division of Investigation--soon to become the FBI--which was determined to nab the most dangerous gangster this country has ever produced: Baby Face Nelson. To stop him, the Bureau recruited talented gunman Charles Swagger, World War I hero and sheriff of Polk County, Arkansas.

Eighty years later, Charles's grandson Bob Lee Swagger uncovers a strongbox containing an array of memorabilia dating back to 1934--a federal lawman's badge, a .45 automatic preserved in cosmoline, a mysterious gun part, and a cryptic diagram--all belonging to Charles Swagger. Bob becomes determined to find out what happened to his grandfather-- and why his own father never spoke of Charles. But as he investigates, Bob learns that someone is following him--and shares his obsession.

Told in alternating timeframes, _G-Man_ is a thrilling addition to Stephen Hunter's bestselling Bob Lee Swagger series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Assassination of Julius Caesar: A People's History of Ancient Rome*













*“A provocative history” of intrigue and class struggle in Ancient Rome—“an important alternative to the usual views of Caesar and the Roman Empire” (Publishers Weekly).*

Most historians, both ancient and modern, have viewed the Late Republic of Rome through the eyes of its rich nobility—the 1 percent of the population who controlled 99 percent of the empire’s wealth. In _The Assassination of Julius Caesar_, Michael Parenti recounts this period, spanning the years 100 to 33 BC, from the perspective of the Roman people. In doing so, he presents a provocative, trenchantly researched narrative of popular resistance against a powerful elite.

As Parenti carefully weighs the evidence concerning the murder of Caesar, he adds essential context to the crime with fascinating details about Roman society as a whole. In these pages, we find reflections on the democratic struggle waged by Roman commoners, religious augury as an instrument of social control, the patriarchal oppression of women, and the political use of homophobic attacks. _The Assassination of Julius Caesar_ offers a whole new perspective on an era thought to be well-known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Puzzle Palace: A Report on NSA, America's Most Secret Agency *













*The first book ever written on the National Security Agency from the New York Times bestselling author of Body of Secrets and The Shadow Factory.*

In this groundbreaking, award-winning book, James Bamford traces the NSA’s origins, details its inner workings, and explores its far-flung operations. He describes the city of fifty thousand people and nearly twenty buildings that is the Fort Meade headquarters of the NSA—where there are close to a dozen underground acres of computers, where a significant part of the world’s communications are monitored, and where reports from a number of super-sophisticated satellite eavesdropping systems are analyzed. He also gives a detailed account of NSA’s complex network of listening posts—both in the United States and throughout much of the rest of the world. When a Soviet general picks up his car telephone to call headquarters, when a New York businessman wires his branch in London, when a Chinese trade official makes an overseas call, when the British Admiralty urgently wants to know the plans and movements of Argentina’s fleet in the South Atlantic—all of these messages become NSA targets. James Bamford’s illuminating book reveals how NSA’s mission of Signals Intelligence (SIGINT) has made the human espionage agent almost a romantic figure of the past.

*Winner Best Investigative Book of the Year Award from Investigative Reporters & Editors*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Chip: How Two Americans Invented the Microchip and Launched a Revolution *












Barely fifty years ago a computer was a gargantuan, vastly expensive thing that only a handful of scientists had ever seen. The world’s brightest engineers were stymied in their quest to make these machines small and affordable until the solution finally came from two ingenious young Americans. Jack Kilby and Robert Noyce hit upon the stunning discovery that would make possible the silicon microchip, a work that would ultimately earn Kilby the Nobel Prize for physics in 2000. In this completely revised and updated edition of *The Chip*, T.R. Reid tells the gripping adventure story of their invention and of its growth into a global information industry. This is the story of how the digital age began.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Pinochet File: A Declassified Dossier on Atrocity and Accountability *













*Revised and updated: the definitive primary-source history of US involvement in General Pinochet’s Chilean coup—“the evidence is overwhelming” (The New Yorker).*

Published to commemorate the fortieth anniversary of General Augusto Pinochet’s infamous September 11, 1973, military coup in Chile, this updated edition of _The Pinochet File_ reveals the shocking, formerly secret record of the US government’s complicity with atrocity in a foreign country. The book now completes the file on Pinochet’s story, detailing his multiple indictments between 2004 and his death on December 10, 2006, including the Riggs Bank scandal that revealed how the dictator had illegally squirreled away over $26 million in ill-begotten wealth in secret American bank accounts.

When it was first released in hardcover, _The Pinochet File_ contributed to the international campaign to hold Pinochet accountable for murder, torture, and terrorism. A new afterword tells the extraordinary story of Henry Kissinger’s attempt to undercut the book’s reception—efforts that generated a major scandal that led to a high-level resignation at the Council on Foreign Relations, illustrating the continued ability of the book to speak truth to power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Quicker Than the Eye*












The internationally acclaimed author of _The Martian Chronicles, The Illustrated Man_, and _Fahrenheit 451_, Ray Bradbury is a magician at the height of his powers, displaying his sorcerer's skill with twenty-one remarkable stories that run the gamut from total reality to light fantastic, from high noon to long after midnight. A true master tells all, revealing the strange secret of growing young and mad; opening a Witch Door that links two intolerant centuries; joining an ancient couple in their wild assassination games; celebrating life and dreams in the unique voice that has favored him across six decades and has enchanted millions of readers the world over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Orphan Train: A Novel*













*The #1 New York Times Bestseller

Now featuring a sneak peek at Christina's forthcoming novel The Exiles, coming August 2020.

“A lovely novel about the search for family that also happens to illuminate a fascinating and forgotten chapter of America’s history. Beautiful.”—Ann Packer*

Between 1854 and 1929, so-called orphan trains ran regularly from the cities of the East Coast to the farmlands of the Midwest, carrying thousands of abandoned children whose fates would be determined by pure luck. Would they be adopted by a kind and loving family, or would they face a childhood and adolescence of hard labor and servitude?

As a young Irish immigrant, Vivian Daly was one such child, sent by rail from New York City to an uncertain future a world away. Returning east later in life, Vivian leads a quiet, peaceful existence on the coast of Maine, the memories of her upbringing rendered a hazy blur. But in her attic, hidden in trunks, are vestiges of a turbulent past.

Seventeen-year-old Molly Ayer knows that a community service position helping an elderly woman clean out her home is the only thing keeping her out of juvenile hall. But as Molly helps Vivian sort through her keepsakes and possessions, she discovers that she and Vivian aren't as different as they appear. A Penobscot Indian who has spent her youth in and out of foster homes, Molly is also an outsider being raised by strangers, and she, too, has unanswered questions about the past.

Moving between contemporary Maine and Depression-era Minnesota, _Orphan Train_ is a powerful novel of upheaval and resilience, of second chances, and unexpected friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dark Saturday: A Novel (A Frieda Klein Novel Book 6)*













*Enter the world of NICCI FRENCH with Dark Saturday, an electrifying, sophisticated psychological thriller about past crimes and present dangers, featuring an unforgettable protagonist...*

A decade ago, 18-year-old Hannah Docherty was arrested for the shocking murder of her family. It was an open-and-shut case, and Hannah has been incarcerated in a secure psychiatric hospital ever since.

When psychotherapist Frieda Klein is asked to meet Hannah and give her assessment, she reluctantly agrees. But what she finds horrifies her. Hannah has become a tragic figure, old before her time. And Frieda is haunted by the idea that Hannah might be as much of a victim as her family — that she might, in fact, be innocent.

As Hannah's case takes hold of her, Frieda begins to realize that she's up against someone who will go to any lengths to keep the truth from surfacing — even kill again.

*Utterly compelling and enthralling, Dark Saturday speeds readers down a twisting trail of secrets, suspense, and murder.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Last Mrs. Parrish: A Novel*













*THE INTERNATIONAL BESTSELLER AND DECEMBER PICK FOR REESE WITHERSPOON'S HELLO SUNSHINE BOOK CLUB

Featuring a sneak peek at Liv Constantine’s second novel, THE LAST TIME I SAW YOU

"Filled with envy, deception, and power, it’s a great reading escape. And there is a thrilling twist at the end!!" —Reese Witherspoon

“Will keep you up. In a ‘can’t put it down’ way. It’s ‘The Talented Mr. Ripley’ with XX chromosomes.”—The Skimm

“Deliciously duplicitous. . . . equally as twisty, spellbinding, and addictive as Gillian Flynn’s Gone Girl or Paula Hawkins’s The Girl on the Train.”—Library Journal (starred review)*

Amber Patterson is fed up. She’s tired of being a nobody: a plain, invisible woman who blends into the background. She deserves more—a life of money and power like the one blond-haired, blue-eyed goddess Daphne Parrish takes for granted.

To everyone in the exclusive town of Bishops Harbor, Connecticut, Daphne—a socialite and philanthropist—and her real-estate mogul husband, Jackson, are a couple straight out of a fairy tale.

Amber’s envy could eat her alive . . . if she didn't have a plan. Amber uses Daphne’s compassion and caring to insinuate herself into the family’s life—the first step in a meticulous scheme to undermine her. Before long, Amber is Daphne’s closest confidante, traveling to Europe with the Parrishes and their lovely young daughters, and growing closer to Jackson. But a skeleton from her past may undermine everything that Amber has worked towards, and if it is discovered, her well-laid plan may fall to pieces.

With shocking turns and dark secrets that will keep you guessing until the very end, _The Last Mrs. Parrish_ is a fresh, juicy, and utterly addictive thriller from a diabolically imaginative talent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Dictionary of Lost Words: A Novel*













*WINNER OF THE AUSTRALIAN BOOK INDUSTRY AWARD • “A marvelous fiction about the power of language to elevate or repress.”—Geraldine Brooks, New York Times bestselling author of People of the Book*

Esme is born into a world of words. Motherless and irrepressibly curious, she spends her childhood in the Scriptorium, an Oxford garden shed in which her father and a team of dedicated lexicographers are collecting words for the very first _Oxford English Dictionary_. Young Esme’s place is beneath the sorting table, unseen and unheard. One day a slip of paper containing the word _bondmaid_ flutters beneath the table. She rescues the slip and, learning that the word means “slave girl,” begins to collect other words that have been discarded or neglected by the dictionary men.

As she grows up, Esme realizes that words and meanings relating to women’s and common folks’ experiences often go unrecorded. And so she begins in earnest to search out words for her own dictionary: the Dictionary of Lost Words. To do so she must leave the sheltered world of the university and venture out to meet the people whose words will fill those pages.

Set during the height of the women’s suffrage movement and with the Great War looming, _The Dictionary of Lost Words_ reveals a lost narrative, hidden between the lines of a history written by men. Inspired by actual events, author Pip Williams has delved into the archives of the _Oxford English Dictionary_ to tell this highly original story._ The Dictionary of Lost Words_ is a delightful, lyrical, and deeply thought-provoking celebration of words and the power of language to shape the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Name Was Rose: The gripping psychological thriller you need to read this year*













*The USA Today bestseller

‘AMAZING. I read it in one go. I was totally hooked.’ MARIAN KEYES

‘Utterly addictive. Compulsive, twisty, tense.’ CLAIRE DOUGLAS, author of Local Girl Missing

Her name was Rose. You watched her die. And her death has created a vacancy.*

When Emily lets a stranger step out in front of her, she never imagines that split second will change her life. But after Emily watches a car plough into the young mother – killing her instantly – she finds herself unable to move on.

And then she makes a decision she can never take back.

Because Rose had everything Emily had ever dreamed of. A beautiful, loving family, a great job and a stunning home. And now Rose’s husband misses his wife, and their son needs a mother. Why couldn’t Emily fill that space?

But as Emily is about to discover, no one’s life is perfect … and not everything is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*No Way Back: A Novel*













*No Way Back is a thrilling page-turner from Andrew Gross, the New York Times bestselling author of 15 Seconds and The Blue Zone. One woman is framed for a horrific crime, and desperate to prove her innocence.*

A chance meeting with a stranger in a hotel ends in a shocking murder. Wendy Gould is an average mom—and the only witness. Nanny Lauritzia Velez knows a shocking secret that could prove to be deadly. Both of their lives in danger, this unlikely pair must work together against a network of dangerous men who want nothing more than to see them dead.

A fast-paced, riveting tale with strong, compelling characters, _No Way Back_ is an edge-of-your-seat read with nonstop action and a complex mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*The Scorpion's Tail (Nora Kelly Book 2)*













*From #1 bestselling authors Preston & Child comes a thrilling novel following archaeologist Nora Kelly and FBI Agent Corrie Swanson as they work together to solve a twisted crime that reaches far beyond any of their worst fears.*

Following the acclaimed debut of _Old Bones_, this second "happily anticipated" new thriller in Preston & Child's series features Nora Kelly, archaeologist at the Santa Fe Archeological Institute, and rookie FBI Agent Corrie Swanson, as they team up to solve a mystery that quickly escalates into nightmare (_Booklist)_.

A mummified corpse, over half a century old, is found in the cellar of an abandoned building in a remote New Mexico ghost town. Corrie is assigned what seems to her a throwaway case: to ID the body and determine cause of death. She brings archaeologist Nora Kelly to excavate the body and lend her expertise to the investigation, and together they uncover something unexpected and shocking: the deceased apparently died in agony, in a fetal position, skin coming off in sheets, with a rictus of horror frozen on his face.

Hidden on the corpse lies a 16th century Spanish gold cross of immense value.

When they at last identify the body -- and the bizarre cause of death -- Corrie and Nora open a door into a terrifying, secret world of ancient treasure and modern obsession: a world centered on arguably the most defining, frightening, and transformative moment in American history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Down the Rabbit Hole: Curious Adventures and Cautionary Tales of a Former Playboy Bunny*













*The real, untold, and unvarnished story of life inside the legendary Playboy Mansion—and the man who holds the key—from the woman who was Hef’s #1 girlfriend and star of The Girls Next Door.*

A spontaneous decision at age twenty-one transformed small-town Oregon girl Holly Sue Cullen into Holly Madison, Hugh Hefner’s #1 girlfriend. But like Alice in Wonderland after she plunged down the rabbit hole, what seemed like a fairytale life inside the Playboy Mansion—including A-list celebrity parties and her own #1-rated television show—quickly devolved into an oppressive routine of strict rules, manipulation, and battles with ambitious, backstabbing bunnies. Losing her identity, her sense of self-worth, and her hope for the future, Holly found herself sitting alone in a bathtub contemplating suicide.

But instead of ending her life, Holly chose to take charge of it.

In this shockingly candid and surprisingly moving memoir, this thoughtful and introspective woman opens up about life inside the Mansion, the drugs, the sex and the infamous parties, as well as what her relationships with her Girls Next Door co-stars, Bridget and Kendra were really like. Holly talks candidly about a subsequent abusive relationship, her own successful television series, and the hard work of healing, including her turn on Dancing with the Stars. A cautionary tale and a celebration of personal empowerment, Down the Rabbit Hole reminds us of the importance of fighting for our dreams—and finding the life we deserve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**rankly, We Did Win This Election: The Inside Story of How Trump Lost*













*THE INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Michael C. Bender, senior White House reporter for the Wall Street Journal, presents a deeply reported account of the 2020 presidential campaign that details how Donald J. Trump became the first incumbent in three decades to lose reelection—and the only one whose defeat culminated in a violent insurrection. *

Beginning with President Trump’s first impeachment and ending with his second, FRANKLY, WE DID WIN THIS ELECTION chronicles the inside-the-room deliberations between Trump and his campaign team as they opened 2020 with a sleek political operation built to harness a surge of momentum from a bullish economy, a unified Republican Party, and a string of domestic and foreign policy successes—only to watch everything unravel when fortunes suddenly turned.

With first-rate sourcing cultivated from five years of covering Trump in the White House and both of his campaigns, Bender brings readers inside the Oval Office, aboard Air Force One, and into the front row of the movement’s signature mega-rallies for the story of an epic election-year convergence of COVID, economic collapse, and civil rights upheaval—and an unorthodox president’s attempt to battle it all. 

Fresh interviews with Trump, key campaign advisers, and senior administration officials are paired with an exclusive collection of internal campaign memos, emails, and text messages for scores of never-before-reported details about the campaign. 

FRANKLY, WE DID WIN THIS ELECTION is the inside story of how Trump lost, and the definitive account of his final year in office that draws a straight line from the president’s repeated insistence that he would never lose to the deadly storming of the U.S. Capitol that imperiled one of his most loyal lieutenants—his own vice president.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Here, Right Matters: An American Story*













*Retired U.S. Army Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Vindman, who found himself at the center of a firestorm for his decision to report the infamous phone call that led to presidential impeachment, tells his own story for the first time. Here, Right Matters is a stirring account of Vindman's childhood as an immigrant growing up in New York City, his career in service of his new home on the battlefield and at the White House, and the decisions leading up to, and fallout surrounding, his exposure of President Trump's abuse of power.

*0900, Thursday, July 25, 2019: President Trump called Ukraine’s President Zelensky, supposedly to congratulate him on his recent victory. In the months that followed, the American public would only learn what happened on that call because Alexander Vindman felt duty-bound to report it up the chain of command: that the President of the United States had extorted a foreign ally to damage a political challenger at home. Vindman’s actions and subsequent testimony before congress would lead to Trump’s impeachment and affirm Vindman's belief that he had done the right thing in the face of intense pressure to stay silent. But it would come at an enormous cost, straining relationships with colleagues, superiors, and even his own father, and eventually end his decorated career in the US Army, by a Trump administration intent on retribution. 

_Here, Right Matters_ is Vindman’s proud, passionate, and candid account of his family, his career, and the moment of truth he faced for his nation. As an immigrant, raised by a father who fled the Soviet Union in pursuit of a better life for his children, Vindman learned about respect for truth throughout his education and military service. As this memoir makes clear, his decision to speak up about the July 25th call was never a choice: it was Vindman’s duty, as a naturalized citizen and member of the armed forces. In the wake of his testimony, he would endure furious partisan attacks on his record and his loyalty. But far louder was the extraordinary chorus of support from citizens who were collectively intent on reaffirming an abiding American commitment to integrity. 

In the face of a sure-fire career derailment and public excoriation, Vindman heeded the lessons from the people and institutions who instilled in him the moral compass and the courage to act decisively. Like so many other American immigrant families, the Vindmans had to learn to build a life from scratch and take big risks to achieve important goals. _Here, Right Matters_ is about the quiet heroes who keep us safe; but, above all, it is a call to arms for those who refuse to let America betray its true self.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*In Trump Time: A Journal of America's Plague Year*













IN TRUMP TIME, A Journal of America’s Plague Year, tells the story of a President who worked night and day for the American people, who built the strongest economy in modern history, who would deliver a life-saving suite of vaccines to the American people literally at warp speed, but who would ultimately lose the 2020 election.

Peter Navarro is one of only three senior White House officials by President Trump’s side from the 2016 campaign to the end of the president’s first term in office. Always moving In Trump Time as was his signature, Dr. Navarro was the first to sound the alarm within the West Wing about the pandemic. He played a pivotal role in the rapid development of both vaccines and therapeutics like Remdesivir. As Defense Production Act Policy Coordinator, Navarro was at the center of ramping up domestic production of critically needed Personal Protective Equipment and while helping President Trump insure that every American who needed a ventilator had a ventilator.

A compelling, page-turner of a book that tells the story of America 2020 from inside the White House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*1**000 Years of Annoying the French*













*The author of A Year in the Merde and Talk to the Snail offers a highly biased and hilarious view of French history in this international bestseller.*

Things have been just a little awkward between Britain and France ever since the Norman invasion in 1066. Fortunately—after years of humorously chronicling the vast cultural gap between the two countries—author Stephen Clarke is perfectly positioned to investigate the historical origins of their occasionally hostile and perpetually entertaining pas de deux.

Clarke sets the record straight, documenting how French braggarts and cheats have stolen credit rightfully due their neighbors across the Channel while blaming their own numerous gaffes and failures on those same innocent Brits for the past thousand years. Deeply researched and written with the same sly wit that made _A Year in the Merde_ a comic hit, this lighthearted trip through the past millennium debunks the notion that the Battle of Hastings was a French victory (William the Conqueror was really a Norman who hated the French) and pooh-poohs French outrage over Britain’s murder of Joan of Arc (it was the French who executed her for wearing trousers). He also takes the air out of overblown Gallic claims, challenging the provenance of everything from champagne to the guillotine to prove that the French would be nowhere without British ingenuity.

Brits and Anglophiles of every national origin will devour Clarke’s decidedly biased accounts of British triumph and French ignominy. But _1000 Years of Annoying the French _will also draw chuckles from good-humored Francophiles as well as “anyone who’s ever encountered a snooty Parisian waiter or found themselves driving on the Boulevard Périphérique during August” (_The Daily Mail_). A bestseller in Britain, this is an entertaining look at history that fans of Sarah Vowell are sure to enjoy, from the author the _San Francisco Chronicle_ has called “the anti-Mayle . . . acerbic, insulting, un-PC, and mostly hilarious.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*History of the Third Seminole War, 1849–1858: 1849-1858*













*This definitive account of the final war between the US government and Florida’s Seminole tribe “brings to life a conflict that is largely ignored” (San Francisco Book Review).*

Spanning a period of over forty years (1817–185, the three Seminole Wars were America’s longest, costliest, and deadliest Indian wars, surpassing the more famous ones fought in the West. After an uneasy peace following the conclusion of the second Seminole War in 1842, a series of hostile events, followed by a string of murders in 1849 and 1850, made confrontation inevitable. The war was also known as the “Billy Bowlegs War” because Billy Bowlegs, Holata Micco, was the central Seminole leader in this the last Indian war to be fought east of the Mississippi River. Pushed by increasing encroachment into their territory, he led a raid near Fort Myers. A series of violent skirmishes ensued. The vastness of the Floridian wilderness and the difficulties of the terrain and climate caused problems for the army, but they had learned lessons from the second war, and, amongst other new tactics, employed greater use of boats, eventually securing victory by cutting off food supplies.

_History of the Third Seminole War_ is a detailed narrative of the war and its causes, containing numerous firsthand accounts from participants in the conflict, derived from virtually all the available primary sources, collected over many years. “Any reader interested in learning more about Indian wars, Army history, or Florida history will profit from reading this book,” as well as Civil War enthusiasts, since many of the officers earned their stripes in the earlier conflict (_The Journal of America’s Military Past_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Zero Fail: The Rise and Fall of the Secret Service*












*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “This is one of those books that will go down as the seminal work—the determinative work—in this field. . . . Terrifying.”—Rachel Maddow

The first definitive account of the rise and fall of the Secret Service, from the Kennedy assassination to the alarming mismanagement of the Obama and Trump years, right up to the insurrection at the Capitol on January 6—by the Pulitzer Prize winner and #1 New York Times bestselling co-author of A Very Stable Genius and I Alone Can Fix It*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST*

Carol Leonnig has been reporting on the Secret Service for _The Washington Post_ for most of the last decade, bringing to light the secrets, scandals, and shortcomings that plague the agency today—from a toxic work culture to dangerously outdated equipment to the deep resentment within the ranks at key agency leaders, who put protecting the agency’s once-hallowed image before fixing its flaws. But the Secret Service wasn’t always so troubled.

The Secret Service was born in 1865, in the wake of the assassination of Abraham Lincoln, but its story begins in earnest in 1963, with the death of John F. Kennedy. Shocked into reform by its failure to protect the president on that fateful day in Dallas, this once-sleepy agency was radically transformed into an elite, highly trained unit that would redeem itself several times, most famously in 1981 by thwarting an assassination attempt against Ronald Reagan. But this reputation for courage and excellence would not last forever. By Barack Obama’s presidency, the once-proud Secret Service was running on fumes and beset by mistakes and alarming lapses in judgment: break-ins at the White House, an armed gunman firing into the windows of the residence while confused agents stood by, and a massive prostitution scandal among agents in Cartagena, to name just a few. With Donald Trump’s arrival, a series of promised reforms were cast aside, as a president disdainful of public service instead abused the Secret Service to rack up political and personal gains.

To explore these problems in the ranks, Leonnig interviewed dozens of current and former agents, government officials, and whistleblowers who put their jobs on the line to speak out about a hobbled agency that’s in desperate need of reform. “I will be forever grateful to them for risking their careers,” she writes, “not because they wanted to share tantalizing gossip about presidents and their families, but because they know that the Service is broken and needs fixing. By telling their story, they hope to revive the Service they love.”


----------



## albar02

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently $2.
> 
> *Don't Lick the Minivan: And Other Things I Never Thought I'd Say to My Kids *
> View attachment 15081
> 
> 
> As a woman used to traveling and living the high life in Bangkok, Leanne Shirtliffe recognized the constant fodder for humor while pregnant with twins in Asia’s sin city. But in spite of deep-fried bug cuisine and nurses who cover newborn bassinets with plastic wrap, Shirtliffe manages to keep her babies alive for a year with help from a Coca-Cola deliveryman, several waitresses, and a bra factory. Then she and her husband return home to the isolation of North American suburbia.
> 
> In _Don’t Lick the Minivan_, Shirtliffe captures the bizarre aspects of parenting in her edgy, honest voice. She explores the hazards of everyday life with children such as:
> 
> The birthday party where neighborhood kids took home skin rashes from the second-hand face paint she applied.
> The time she discovered her twins carving their names into her minivan’s paint with rocks.
> The funeral she officiated for “Stripper Barbie.”
> The horror of glitter.
> And much more!
> 
> Shirtliffe eventually realizes that even if she can’t teach her kids how to tie their shoelaces, she’s a good enough mom. At least good enough to start saving for her twins’ therapy fund. And possibly her own. Shirtliffe’s memoir might not replace a therapist, but it is a lot cheaper.


Great job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

My ISP is having connection issues today so this may take some time as I keep losing the internet.


Currently $1.

*E**chogenesis *














"_...a master of core science fiction_" - THE GUARDIAN

*An alien world teeming with deadly life. And fifteen strangers with no memory of how they came to be there.*

From the moment Sam Newman and fourteen others awaken inside metal coffins next to the burning wreckage of a spacecraft, they face a constant struggle to stay alive on a seemingly uninhabited planet light-years from home.

Worse, the last any of them remember, they were back home on Earth - at a time when interstellar travel was little more than a distant pipe dream.

Survival means finding out who - or what - brought them to this place. Yet what few answers they find amidst the steaming jungles and the ruins of that distant world defy all logic or sanity, and it soon becomes clear something has gone terribly wrong...

...something that could mean humanity's survival - or its extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Dispossessed (Hainish Cycle)*













*“One of the greats….Not just a science fiction writer; a literary icon.” – Stephen King

From the brilliant and award-winning author Ursula K. Le Guin comes a classic tale of two planets torn apart by conflict and mistrust — and the man who risks everything to reunite them.*

A bleak moon settled by utopian anarchists, Anarres has long been isolated from other worlds, including its mother planet, Urras—a civilization of warring nations, great poverty, and immense wealth. Now Shevek, a brilliant physicist, is determined to reunite the two planets, which have been divided by centuries of distrust. He will seek answers, question the unquestionable, and attempt to tear down the walls of hatred that have kept them apart.

To visit Urras—to learn, to teach, to share—will require great sacrifice and risks, which Shevek willingly accepts. But the ambitious scientist's gift is soon seen as a threat, and in the profound conflict that ensues, he must reexamine his beliefs even as he ignites the fires of change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Oh, Great! I was Reincarnated as a Farmer: A LitRPG Adventure: (Unorthodox Farming)*













*What do you have when you blend a pinch of litrpg, a touch of farming simulator, a sprinkle of epic fantasy, a whole cup of Isekai, and a dash of Home Alone?

You have Arnold’s life.*

Accidentally murdered by a cleric in another universe during a botched resurrection, Arnold, a semi-pro gamer, wakes upon an altar to find himself incarnated into the overweight body of a farmer who could have been his fatter twin. He’s not the hero. He’s not the villain. He’s certainly not the chosen one who is there to save the world. He’s a clerical error.

It could be a bad joke, but apparently, it happens so often that they have a standard procedure for returning you. That standard procedure doesn't apply to Arnold.

Now stuck on a new earth, in a new universe, with no way home, Arnold must use his gaming skills to figure out how to level his farmer class to 100 and gain a second class which doesn't make him want to beat his head against the wall. There is just one small problem: farmers don't gain experience from killing monsters. Like at all.

Follow Arnold on his hilarious journey as he stubbornly comes to grips with his new reality and tries to change his destiny from that of your typical farmer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Austerlitz Alternate: Book 1 of the Napoleonic Alternate Series*













DECEMBER 2ND, 1805

The War of the Third Coalition rages in Europe. Napoleon Bonaparte's Grande Armée sweeps everything before it. With a big victory over an Austrian Army in Ulm, the French have occupied Vienna, the capital of the Austrian Empire.

The Russians have entered Austria to come to the help of their Allies and under pressure from the British. The Austro-Russians and the French are about to clash at a small, unknown town called Austerlitz.

And then everything changes. The French are stopped trying to retake the Pratzen Heights and the day's battle end in a stalemate for both armies. Kutusov, the allied army's leader in the absence of young Tsar Alexander (who fell ill and is still somewhere in Galicia), decides to retire the army northward with the Austrian Emperor's approval.

The news galvanizes the Revolution's enemies and of the Empire, jealous of Napoleon's success and wanting him gone. The Prussians decides to join the war and move their troops into Austria to link their forces with the two other powers. The German states and other countries like Naples rethink their stances in the conflict. And the French Emperor's internal enemies, ever-wishing the return of the old regime, start to plot to overthrow the government in Paris.

All the while, the Ottoman Empire, convinced by the French several months earlier to enter the war, has decided to intervene in favor of Bonaparte and invade southern Hungary with an Army. Austria is on the brink of annihilation, but Napoleon's Grande Armée also has a big challenge ahead since it now needs to defeat three major powers simultaneously.

Everything will come down to either Napoleon's genius to overcome the odds and win regardless of the troops arrayed against him, or else his defeat and the end of the French Empire.

This is the story of the Napoleonic Wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ark Mind: Star Carrier: Book Seven*













*New York Times Bestselling Author Ian Douglas continues his Star Carrier saga as humanity unites against an ancient artificial consciousness powerful enough to exterminate every species it encounters*

2425. The civil war between the United States of North America and the Pan-European Confederation is over. But before a new era of peace on Earth can begin, humankind must martial its interstellar forces as one fleet to engage in a war against an alien entity in Omega Centauri. Without provocation, it destroyed a Confederation science facility inhabited by 12,000 people, and it must be neutralized before it sets its sights on Earth.

Admiral Trevor “Sandy” Gray of the USNA star carrier _America_ has his own mission. The enigmatic AI known as Konstantin has convinced him that humanity’s only chance for survival is technology found in a distant star system. Now, Gray must disobey orders as well as locate and create a weapon capable of defeating a living sphere the size of a small planet…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Praxis: Dread Empire's Fall (Dread Empire's Fall Series Book 1)*













*“Space opera the way it ought to be [...] Bujold and Weber, bend the knee; interstellar adventure has a new king, and his name is Walter Jon Williams.” -- George R.R. Martin*

The first book in the completed Dread Empire's Fall trilogy, followed by _The Sundering _and _Conventions of War_.

All will must bend to the perfect truth of _The Praxis_

For millennia, the Shaa have subjugated the universe, forcing the myriad sentient races to bow to their joyless tyranny. But the Shaa will soon be no more. The dread empire is in its rapidly fading twilight, and with its impending fall comes the promise of a new galactic order . . . and bloody chaos.

A young Terran naval officer marked by his lowly birth, Lt. Gareth Martinez is the first to recognize the insidious plot of the Naxid -- the powerful, warlike insectoid society that was enslaved before all others -- to replace the masters’ despotic rule with their own. Barely escaping a swarming surprise attack, Martinez and Caroline Sula, a pilot whose beautiful face conceals a deadly secret, are now the last hope for freedom for every being who ever languished in Shaa chains -- as the interstellar battle begins against a merciless foe whose only perfect truth is annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*Sing the Four Quarters*













The Bards of Shkoder hold the country together. They, and the elemental spirits they Sing – earth, air, fire, and water - bring the news of the sea to the mountains, news of the mountains to the plains. They give their people, from peasant to king, a song in common.

Annice is a rare talent, able to Sing all four quarters, but her brother, the newly enthroned King Theron, sees her request to study at the Bardic Hall as a betrayal. To his surprise, Annice accepts his conditions, renouncing her royal blood and swearing to remain childless so as not to jeopardize the line of succession. She walks away from political responsibilities, royal privilege and her family.

Ten years later, Annice has become the Princess Bard and her real life is about to become the exact opposite of the overwrought ballad her fellow students at the Bardic Hall wrote about her. Now, she's on the run from the Royal Guards with the Duc of Ohrid, the father of her unborn child, both of them guilty of treason – one of them unjustly accused. To save the Duc's life, they'll have to cross the country, manage to keep from strangling each other, and defeat an enemy too damaged for even a Bard's song to reach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fifth Quarter (Quarters Book 2)*













Trained to kill from childhood, siblings Bannon and Vree have only known life as assassins in the Imperial Army. The army is both their mother and father, their lives subject to the whims of the Crown.

When their latest target steals Bannon's body for his own, Vree saves her brother by dragging his spirit in to share hers. But two assassins in one body is one assassin too many. To save both their lives, they must abandon the only life they’ve known, risking Imperial ire and possible execution, to regain Bannon’s body. It isn't until after they capture Gyhard, the body thief, that they realize they can't force him to do anything while he holds Bannon's body hostage.

But Gyhard is willing to trade Bannon's body for their assistance. All they have to do – while being hunted for desertion and dealing with an unknown power able to Sing the dead out of the grave – is betray the oaths they've lived by and help Gyhard secure the body of an Imperial Prince.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Merry Christmas from . . .: 150 Christmas Cards You Wish You'd Received*













150 of the World's Funniest and Most Delightful Christmas Cards

Karen Robert has spent the last several years tracking down the wonderful and wacky Christmas cards represented in this book—the best out of tens of thousands she has reviewed. Featuring everything from young couples in love, classic kids-'n'-dogs, and quirky workplace situations to every incarnation of Santa—fat, thin, young, old, canine—these cards will surprise you with their irrepressible creativity. Some are heartwarming, some are hilarious, some are simply strange—but every single one was actually sent out as a Christmas card. So whether you're one of the millions of people who love all things Christmas, looking for inspiration for your own holiday card, or just a desperate Scrooge on the hunt for the perfect stocking stuffer, pick up _Merry Christmas from . . ._ for a holiday pick-me-up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*My Autobiography*













*The life of the silent film and comedy icon, in his own words—“the best autobiography every ever written by an actor . . . an astonishing work” (Chicago Tribune)*

Take an unforgettable journey with the man George Bernard Shaw called “the only genius to come out of the movie industry” as he moves from his impoverished South London childhood to the heights of Hollywood wealth and fame; from the McCarthy-era investigations to his founding of United Artists to his “reverse migration” back to Europe.

Charlie Chaplin’s heartfelt and hilarious autobiography—one of the very first celebrity memoirs—tells the story of his life, showcasing all the charms, peculiarities and deeply-held beliefs that made him such an endearing and lasting character.

Re-issued as part of Melville House’s Neversink Library, _My Autobiography_ offers dedicated Chaplin fans and casual admirers alike an astonishing glimpse into the heart and the mind of Hollywood’s original genius maverick.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*Ron The War Hero: The True Story of L Ron Hubbard's Calamitous Military Career*













*To his followers, L. Ron Hubbard was a war hero and spiritual leader who served his country with distinction in World War II, suffering terrible injuries in the line of duty before miraculously healing himself with his revolutionary mental techniques – Dianetics and Scientology.*



*RON THE WAR HERO* examines the truth behind the legend and asks some awkward questions. What if there were no injuries? What if Hubbard was not, in fact, a war hero at all? What if his time in the military was marked not by bravery but by incompetence? By hubris rather than heroism?

As Scientology's own spokesman has admitted, it would mean that Scientology is based on a lie. It would mean that Hubbard's supposed recovery never happened and that his claims about the foundations of Scientology are fraudulent.


Drawing on previously unpublished documents and US government records, *RON THE WAR HERO* is a forensic and devastating portrait of the deceit at the heart of Scientology – a lie that has ruined so many lives, and persists to this day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*F**ifty Shades as Told by Christian Trilogy: Grey, Darker, Freed Box Set*













*All three novels from Christian's point of view in EL James's #1 New York Times bestselling Fifty Shades of Grey series—now available in one e-book bundle.

Discover the world of Fifty Shades:*


*An Instant #1 New York Times Bestseller*
*More than 165 Million Copies Sold Worldwide*
*One of 100 Great Reads in the Great American Read*
*133 Weeks on the New York Times Bestseller List*
Christian Grey exercises control in all things; his world is neat, disciplined, and utterly empty—until the day that Anastasia Steele falls into his office, in a tangle of shapely limbs and tumbling brown hair. He tries to forget her, but instead, is swept up in a storm of emotion he cannot comprehend and cannot resist. Unlike any woman he has known before, shy, unworldly Ana seems to see right through him—past the business prodigy and the penthouse lifestyle to Christian's cold, wounded heart.


But Christian knows a relationship with Ana will not be easy, and that being together will pose challenges that neither of them would anticipate. Just when it seems that their strength together will eclipse any obstacle, misfortune, malice, and fate conspire to turn Ana and Christian's deepest fears into reality.

_This e-book bundle includes Grey, Darker, and Freed, the Fifty Shades stories in Christian's point of view, which have sold millions of copies and enchanted readers around the world._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Farm to Trouble (Farm to Table Mysteries Book 1)*













*First in a new cozy mystery series from USA Today bestselling author Amanda Flower!

Coming home to a run-down farm, gossipy neighbors, and a shady investor is a lot to handle... but a murderer on the loose is the final straw!*

Shiloh Bellamy cashed in her big city job and 401K to return home to Michigan to save the family farm, but turning Bellamy Farms into a sustainable, organic operation—complete with a farm-to-table café—is no small feat. Especially when her new investor is found dead among the flowers just hours after the contract is signed. Everyone knows her father had a grudge against the investor, and word travels fast in a small town...

Now, Shiloh must clear her family's name and track down the real killer before her organic farm dreams wilt before her very eyes. But with her father trying to stop any progress on his land, her cousin belittling her every effort, the farmhouse falling down around her, and the whole town believing her family at fault, Shiloh's small town troubles are growing much faster than her crops. She'll have to trust her own investigation or risk all her dreams drying up before they begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Ruin: A Novel (A Cormac Reilly Mystery Book 1) *













*It's been twenty years since Detective Cormac Reilly discovered the body of Hilaria Blake in her crumbling home. But he's never forgotten the two children she left behind...*

When Aisling Conroy's boyfriend Jack is found in the freezing black waters of the river Corrib in Ireland, the police tell her it was suicide. She throws herself into work, trying to forget—but Jack's sister Maude reappears in Ireland after years abroad, determined to prove Jack was murdered.

Meanwhile, Detective Cormac Reilly, who was recently transferred to Galway from his squad in Dublin, is assigned to dig into a cold case from twenty years ago—the seeming overdose of Jack and Maude's drug and alcohol addled mother. Other detectives are connecting Jack’s death to his mother’s, and pushing Reilly to arrest Maude, and fast. But instinct tells him something isn’t quite what it seems…

This unsettling small-town noir draws us deep into the dark heart of Ireland, where corruption, desperation, and crime run rife. A gritty look at trust and betrayal where the written law isn't the only one, _The Ruin_ asks who will protect you when the authorities can't—or won't.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eadly Deals (Sisterhood Book 16)*













*An adoption scam brings out the Sisterhood’s righteous fury in this gripping thriller from the #1 New York Timesbestselling author of Vanishing Act.*

After years of trying to become pregnant without success, Rachel Dawson and her husband Thomas felt their dreams had finally come true the day they brought home their newly adopted twin babies. Though the lawyer Baron Bell who arranged for the surrogate mother charged a hefty six-figure fee, one glance into the eyes of their precious children told them it was all worth it. Until the birth mother reappeared, first demanding more money, then the twins themselves. Suddenly Baron Bell was nowhere to be found, and the Dawsons were once again childless, heartbroken and nearly destitute.

When the case finds its way to the offices of high-profile attorney Lizzie Fox, she can’t wait to take down the so-called “Mr. Wonderful.” And she knows she’ll have all the help she needs as it’s just the kind of crime that really gets the Sisterhood’s adrenalin flowing. Once they get their hands on the perpetrators there will be hell to pay, and it will cost a lot more than cold, hard cash . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**arved in Bone: A Body Farm Novel*













There is a patch of ground in Tennessee dedicated to the science of death, where human remains lie exposed to be studied for their secrets. The real-life scientist who founded the "Body Farm" has broken cold cases and revolutionized forensics . . . and now he spins an astonishing tale inspired by his own experiences.

Renowned anthropologist Dr. Bill Brockton has spent his career surrounded by death at the Body Farm. Now he's being called upon to help solve a baffling puzzle in a remote mountain community. The mummified corpse of a young woman dead for thirty years has been discovered in a cave, the body bizarrely preserved and transformed by the environment's unique chemistry. But Brockton's investigation is threatening to open old wounds among an insular people who won't forget or forgive. And a long-buried secret prematurely exposed could inflame Brockton's own guilt—and the dangerous hostility of bitter enemies determined to see him fail . . . by any means necessary.

With Fascinating Insider Information on the Body Farm!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death Comes for the Fat Man: A Dalziel and Pascoe Mystery (Dalziel & Pascoe series Book 22)*













*From bestselling and award-winning crime writer Reginald Hill, a "chilling, frightening, page-turning tale" featuring Yorkshire coppers Andy Dalziel and Peter Pascoe, "that won't let you go, even when you finally put it down." (Providence Journal). *

Caught in the blast of a huge explosion, Detective Superintendent Andy Dalziel lies on a hospital bed, with only a life support system and his indomitable will between him and the Great Beyond. Meanwhile, his colleague, Chief Inspector Peter Pascoe, is determined to find those responsible.

Ignoring his own injuries, the advice of his friends, and the pleas of his wife, Pascoe follows a winding trail to the Templars, a mysterious group that believes the only way to fight terrorism is through terror. Where the arm of the law cannot reach, their work begins. Soon Pascoe comes to suspect that they may have support and sympathy in high places, from men ready to accept the death of a policeman or of any other innocent bystander as regrettable but unavoidable collateral damage.

From the streets of Manchester to the Yorkshire countryside, Pascoe searches for the truth. And above it all, like a huge zeppelin threatening to break from its moorings, hovers the disembodied spirit of Andy Dalziel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Dead Cold Series: Books 13-16 (A Dead Cold Box Set Book 4) *













_BOOKS 13-16 IN THE USA TODAY BESTSELLING DEAD COLD SERIES_


*Books Included:*


*Little Dead Riding Hood (Book 13)*
*Trick or Treat (Book 14)*
*Blood Into Wine (Book 15)*
*Jack in the Box (Book 16)*
An eighteen-year-old girl sets out one November night to walk five blocks down Gleason Avenue to her boyfriend’s house. He calls her and she tells him she’s on her way. It’s a walk that should take ten minutes, but she never arrives.

When she does turn up, it’s five days later, washed up on the banks of the River Bronx, in Soundview Park, strangled to death.

The detective who investigates the murder, a friend of the family, finds no forensic evidence, nothing of interest in her phone records, no witnesses to the abduction or the murder. Nothing. The case goes cold.

Until her brother, Samuel, comes forward with new evidence he has found. And then the cases is handed to Detectives Stone and Dehan of the 43rd Precinct. They start asking the difficult questions, like how did she get into the river in the first place, and then the case starts heating up again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Bounty Hunters*












The old Apache renegade Soldado Viejo is hiding out in Mexico, and the Arizona Department Adjutant has selected two men to hunt him down. One -- Dave Flynn -- knows war, the land, and the nature of his prey. The other is a kid lieutenant named Bowers. But there's a different kind of war happening in Soyopa. And if Flynn and his young associate choose the wrong allies -- and the wrong enemy -- they won't be getting out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**ommand (Lt Peter Harding Book 1)*













*Frozen fingers, broken bones, shattered hearts… the situation could not get worse.*

Or so Lieutenant Peter Harding thought. The Trigger has just left UK shores and is on its way to northern Norway when the relentless storm hits. Harding’s crew are barely surviving the Artic conditions which face them. The ship is slowly dying and cracks are beginning to show, in both the ship and in relations between the men on board.

The navy of Nazi Germany are under orders to destroy The Trigger, but how much will it take before Harding and his men surrender to the enemy? A thrilling, nautical adventure, _Command_ presents a heart-warming tale of the loyalty and brotherhood of the Royal Navy in their courageous fight against German forces. For fans of Alan Scholefield and Philip McCutchan comes another classic naval adventure from Anthony Melville-Ross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**rigger (Lt Peter Harding Book 2)*













*Deep beneath the placid Mediterranean, the submarine Trigger stalks the enemy convoys...*

Lieutenant Peter Harding is one of the most successful commanders in the Fleet. But no man’s nerve can last forever – and Harding’s is beginning to crack. But the Admiralty has its own ways of securing Harding's continued service. And it has one further task for _Trigger_ and her crew.

An allied agent and a brilliant scientist who is vital to the success of the top secret Manhattan Project is on the run in Italy. It's up to Harding to take _Trigger_ deep into enemy waters to ensure the agent’s safety – no matter what the cost...

Will _Trigger_ and her crew see it through to the end before the strain gets too much?

_Trigger_ is a thrilling and captivating adventure, perfectly suited for those who enjoy classic nautical tales. Another classic naval adventure for fans of Alan Scholefield and Philip McCutchan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The God's Eye View*













*Knowledge is power…and they know everything.*

NSA director Theodore Anders has a simple goal: collect every phone call, email, and keystroke tapped on the Internet. He knows unlimited surveillance is the only way to keep America safe.

Evelyn Gallagher doesn’t care much about any of that. She just wants to keep her head down and manage the NSA’s camera network and facial recognition program so she can afford private school for her deaf son, Dash.

But when Evelyn discovers the existence of an NSA program code-named God’s Eye, and connects it with the mysterious deaths of a string of journalists and whistle-blowers, her doubts put her and Dash in the crosshairs of a pair of government assassins: Delgado, a sadistic bomb maker and hacker; and Manus, a damaged giant of a man who until now has cared for nothing beyond protecting the director.

Within an elaborate game of political blackmail, terrorist provocations, and White House scheming, a global war is being fought—a war between those desperate to keep the state’s darkest secrets and those intent on revealing them. A war that Evelyn will need all her espionage training and savvy to survive. A war in which the director has the ultimate informational advantage: The God’s Eye View.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*China Invades Taiwan (The Russian Agents Book 6)*













After China launches its attack on Taiwan, America will respond. But how far will the US go to keep Taiwan out of Beijing’s control?
America will have to use its bases in Japan. Will Japan be ready for involvement in combat for the first time since WWII?
Russia wants to make money selling equipment, weapons and fuel to the Chinese war machine. But if China wins in Taiwan, will it stop there? Or will it begin to eye the over 4,000 kilometer long border it shares with Russia?
China’s invasion of Taiwan might also fail because of the Americans. Will China then quietly accept defeat? Or will it use its nuclear weapons to punish the US for intervening?
If nuclear war does break out between the US and China, will Russia be able to stay on the sidelines?
This time, even Russia’s most capable agents might not be able to save their country from disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Phantom: An Alex Hawke Novel (Alexander Hawke Book 7)*













“[Hawke is] a secret agent who takes you into the danger zone with a ballsy wit that had me hooked.”
—Vince Flynn

“Ted Bell puts a capital A in adventure….Commander Bond might choke on his martini next to Bell’s superlative Alex Hawke.”
—_Madison County Herald_

Ted Bell’s remarkable literary creation, counterspy Alex Hawke, has been called, “strong, shrewd, and savvy, with an aplomb not seen since James Bond” (NPR). He’s back in the explosive blockbuster _Phantom_, on a breathtaking hunt for a madman about to unleash a terrifying new Artificial Intelligence-powered super weapon on the world. Another superb espionage thriller by a true, _New York Times_ bestselling master of the fictional spy game, Bell’s _Phantom_ explores a dark side of science while delivering non-stop action, as Hawke races across the globe in order to prevent a coming apocalypse—and the millions of fans of Bell’s _Warlord_, _Tsar_, and _Spy_ will be breathless every perilous step along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Texas Job: (A Case Lee Novel Book 9)*













Spies and killers gather as a deadly conspiracy brews.
With thousands of lives at stake, players behind the curtain remain shrouded in mystery, indistinguishable as friend or foe.
Unleashed into the storm, Case Lee faces a hard reality. Doing the right thing can come with a heavy price.

It started as a simple job, with no earmarks of the coming dangers. The trail starts in Texas, where lies and misdirection mark the moment’s currency. Then off to Spain and Barcelona’s seediest streets, where spies and killers make an unexpected appearance. He’s joined by a peculiar French Interpol cop whose unwelcome participation raises more questions. As lethal activities escalate out of control, answers remain unclear—who is pulling the strings?

Back in Texas, he uncovers a dirty federal agent. Is he a player in the conspiracy? Is the potential attack even real? Answers remain scarce, but Case Lee’s gut says it’s going down. He assembles a rag-tag team to stop it. The good news—his former teammates join him. It’s not their first rodeo.

It’s a wild and wooly struggle, with lovers and friends pulled into a lethal whirlwind. But it’s not over. The final act plays out back in the big city where, undaunted and alone, Case comes face-to-face with the One Big Thing in his world—nothing is ever as it seems.

In this globe-trotting adventure—the ninth stand-alone novel from the Bestselling Case Lee series—Author Vince Milam delivers another heart-pounding thriller, filled to the brim with mystery, intrigue, and non-stop action. You’ll love this edge of your seat thrill ride, because Case is a flawed hero we can all cheer for until the last page. Find yourself swept away today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Zeroes: A Novel*













*“[A] high-octane blend of nervy characters, dark humor and bristling dialogue... smart, timely, electrifying.”
— NPR

An exhilarating thrill-ride through the underbelly of cyber espionage in the vein of David Ignatius’s The Director and the television series Leverage, CSI: Cyber, and Person of Interest, which follows five iconoclastic hackers who are coerced into serving the U.S. government.*

An Anonymous-style rabble rouser, an Arab spring hactivist, a black-hat hacker, an old-school cipherpunk, and an online troll are each offered a choice: go to prison or help protect the United States, putting their brains and skills to work for the government for one year.

But being a white-hat doesn’t always mean you work for the good guys. The would-be cyberspies discover that behind the scenes lurks a sinister NSA program, an artificial intelligence code-named Typhon, that has origins and an evolution both dangerous and disturbing. And if it’s not brought down, will soon be uncontrollable.

Can the hackers escape their federal watchers and confront Typhon and its mysterious creator? And what does the government really want them to do? If they decide to turn the tables, will their own secrets be exposed—and their lives erased like lines of bad code?

Combining the scientific-based, propulsive narrative style of Michael Crichton with the eerie atmosphere and conspiracy themes of _The X-Files_ and the imaginative, speculative edge of Neal Stephenson and William Gibson, _Zer0es_ explores our deep-seated fears about government surveillance and hacking in an inventive fast-paced novel sure to earn Chuck Wendig the widespread acclaim he deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Complexity: The Emerging Science at the Edge of Order and Chaos*













*“If you liked Chaos, you’ll love Complexity. Waldrop creates the most exciting intellectual adventure story of the year” (The Washington Post).*

In a rarified world of scientific research, a revolution has been brewing. Its activists are not anarchists, but rather Nobel Laureates in physics and economics and pony-tailed graduates, mathematicians, and computer scientists from all over the world. They have formed an iconoclastic think-tank and their radical idea is to create a new science: complexity. They want to know how a primordial soup of simple molecules managed to turn itself into the first living cell—and what the origin of life some four billion years ago can tell us about the process of technological innovation today.

This book is their story—the story of how they have tried to forge what they like to call the science of the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Normandy to Nazi Surrender: Firsthand Account of a P-47 Thunderbolt Pilot*













*"Slayden piloted the Army's flying tank from the Battle of the Bulge into the heart of Germany, telling us what it was like to fly by the seat of his pants against the Nazis–engrossing and unforgettable." –James Jay Carafano, Washington, DC, author of After D-Day*

The late Van Slayden trained on the PT-3 kite-like biplane in 1937, but he learned fighter pilot operations flying "by the seat of his pants," walking away from five crashes. Shortly after the invasion of Normandy, he landed on Utah Beach to help establish a US Army Air Forces' (AAF's) presence in Europe. He flew the P-47 Thunderbolt, a fighter-bomber, in combat over Northern France and commanded the 36th Fighter Group-the "Fightin' 36th-at Batogne, St. Vith, the Bridgehead at Remagen, Operations Grenade, Clarion, Varsity and other missions. His 22nd Fighter Squadron was the first in the AAF to land voluntarily on German soil.

He was deep into Germany when the Nazis surrendered on May 8, 1945, which was remarkably anticlimactic. Van Slayden, a country boy from rural Tennessee, like so many of his contemporaries, stepped up to the challenge as part of the Greatest Generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*No Woman's World: From D-Day to Berlin*












*No Woman’s World*, first published in 1946, is the account of courageous war correspondent Iris Carpenter, one of the handful of female journalists covering the front-lines in Europe during the Second World War. Arriving four days after the D-Day landings, Carpenter traveled across France, was at the Huertgen Forest and the Battle of the Bulge, and finally went on to cover the meeting of U.S. and Russian forces and the final fall of Berlin. In addition to military actions, _No Woman’s War_ describes field hospitals, life for French and German civilians, and a detailed look at the liberation of the Nazi concentration camps at Buchenwald and Dachau.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Into the Gates of Hell - StuG Command '41*













03:15, 22nd June 1941 - Barbarossa is unleashed and Kampfgruppe von Schroif are right there at the cutting edge of the battle for Russia. Thrown into action against the fortress of Brest-Litovsk, von Schroif and his crew drive a new weapon into battle - the legendary Sturmgeschütz. However, even with this latest armoured marvel there is hard fighting as the Reds dig in and doggedly defend the island fortress to the last man.

Penetrating , authentic and stunning in its detail, the long awaited prequel to the highly acclaimed ‘Tiger Command!’ is a powerful addition to the series. Based on a true story of combat on the Eastern Front, this atmospheric new novel puts the reader right into the action and unveils the story of how a legend was forged in the heat of the first great battle of the campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Ancient Shores*













It turned up in a North Dakota wheat field: a triangle, like a shark's fin, sticking up from the black loam. Tom Lasker did what any farmer would have done. He dug it up. And discovered a boat, made of a fiberglass-like material with an utterly impossible atomic number. What it was doing buried under a dozen feet of prairie soil two thousand miles from any ocean, no one knew. True, Tom Lasker's wheat field had once been on the shoreline of a great inland sea, but that was a long time ago -- ten thousand years ago.

A return to science fiction on a grand scale, reminiscent of the best of Heinlein, Simak, and Clarke, _Ancient Shores_ is the most ambitious and exciting SF triumph of the decade, a bold speculative adventure that does not shrink from the big questions -- and the big answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Ardulum: The Battle for Pruitcu: A Space Opera Novel*













*Fifteen years ago, Guard Four stood by and watched her friend, Atalant, be jettisoned into space for questioning their planet's religion.

Atalant should have died. Instead, she disappeared.*

Consumed by guilt, Guard Four trawls space, hopping from spaceport to spaceport, hoping to find and bring Atalant home with exonerating evidence that Ardulum, the traveling planet her people worship, is no mystic deity.

At the edges of the known galaxy, Guard Four finds the shattered remains of a murdered world - a world of her genetic cousins who could have provided the evidence she desperately seeks. Ardulum, it seems, is no fairy tale but rather a bogeyman, set on destroying anyone who gets between it and its biological imperative to reproduce. And in its seat of governance rules Atalant - god to a planet she swore did not, _could not_, exist.

Guard Four must unravel Ardulan fact from myth to save her friend and the billions of other beings threatened by the Void - a tear in space created from Ardulum's most recent birthing event. But how does one bring a god of a killer planet home? And how is Guard Four supposed to stop the Void without giving it the only thing it wants - the destruction of Ardulum?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A MacCallister Christmas*













*New York Times Bestseller

From bestselling authors William W. and J.A. Johnstone comes a special action-packed holiday western tale of peace on earth and bad will toward men . . .

Johnstone Country. Where Legends Are Born.
*
Ever since he left Scotland to start a new life in America, Duff MacCallister has stayed true to the values and traditions of his clan in the Highlands. But as Christmas approaches, he yearns to reconnect with his family—even the ones he hasn’t met yet. This year, two of his American cousins—twins Andrew and Rosanna—will be joining Duff for the holidays at the Sky Meadow Ranch. That is, if they manage to get there alive . . .

The twins’ train is held up by not one, but _two_ vicious outlaw gangs. The Jessup gang has been using the Spalding gang’s hideout to plan the robbery. The Jessups just lost two of their brothers in a bank job gone wrong—courtesy of Duff MacCallister—and they’re gunning for revenge. Together, these two bloodthirsty bands of killers and thieves are teaming up to make this one Christmas the MacCallisters will never forget. But Duff’s ready to deliver his own brand of gun-blazing justice, holidays be damned . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Radar Girls: a novel of WWII*













** SheReads Most Anticipated Historical Fiction of Summer 2021 pick * Book Reporter Summer Reading pick * BiblioLifestyle Most Anticipated Summer 2021 Historical Fiction Books selection* * *Greatist Best Historical Fiction Books pick * *

_An extraordinary story inspired by the real Women’s Air Raid Defense, where an unlikely recruit and her sisters-in-arms forge their place in WWII history._

Daisy Wilder prefers the company of horses to people, bare feet and salt water to high heels and society parties. Then, in the dizzying aftermath of the attack on Pearl Harbor, Daisy enlists in a top secret program, replacing male soldiers in a war zone for the first time. 
Under fear of imminent invasion, the WARDs guide pilots into blacked-out airstrips and track unidentified planes across Pacific skies. 

But not everyone thinks the women are up to the job, and the new recruits must rise above their differences and work side by side despite the resistance and heartache they meet along the way. 
With America’s future on the line, Daisy is determined to prove herself worthy. And with the man she’s falling for out on the front lines, she cannot fail.

From radar towers on remote mountaintops to flooded bomb shelters, she’ll need her new team when the stakes are highest. Because the most important battles are fought—and won—together.

This inspiring and uplifting tale of pioneering, unsung heroines vividly transports the reader to wartime Hawaii, where one woman’s call to duty leads her to find courage, strength and sisterhood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*American Predator: The Hunt for the Most Meticulous Serial Killer of the 21st Century*













*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

An Amazon “Best Book of 2019”
A Washington Post “10 Books To Read in July”
A Los Angeles Times “Seven Highly Anticipated Books for Summer Reading”
A USA Today “20 of the Season’s Hottest New Books”
A New York Post “25 Best Beach Reads of 2019 You Need to Pre-Order Now”
A Bustle “The Best New True Crime Books You Can Read Right Now”

“Maureen Callahan’s deft reporting and stylish writing have created one of the all-time-great serial-killer books: sensitive, chilling, and completely impossible to put down.” —Ada Calhoun, author of St. Marks Is Dead*

Ted Bundy. John Wayne Gacy. Jeffrey Dahmer. The names of notorious serial killers are usually well-known; they echo in the news and in public consciousness. But most people have never heard of Israel Keyes, one of the most ambitious and terrifying serial killers in modern history. The FBI considered his behavior unprecedented. Described by a prosecutor as "a force of pure evil," Keyes was a predator who struck all over the United States. He buried "kill kits"--cash, weapons, and body-disposal tools--in remote locations across the country. Over the course of fourteen years, Keyes would fly to a city, rent a car, and drive thousands of miles in order to use his kits. He would break into a stranger's house, abduct his victims in broad daylight, and kill and dispose of them in mere hours. And then he would return home to Alaska, resuming life as a quiet, reliable construction worker devoted to his only daughter.

When journalist Maureen Callahan first heard about Israel Keyes in 2012, she was captivated by how a killer of this magnitude could go undetected by law enforcement for over a decade. And so began a project that consumed her for the next several years--uncovering the true story behind how the FBI ultimately caught Israel Keyes, and trying to understand what it means for a killer like Keyes to exist. A killer who left a path of monstrous, randomly committed crimes in his wake--many of which remain unsolved to this day.

_American Predator _is the ambitious culmination of years of interviews with key figures in law enforcement and in Keyes's life, and research uncovered from classified FBI files. Callahan takes us on a journey into the chilling, nightmarish mind of a relentless killer, and to the limitations of traditional law enforcement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Hell's Angels: A Strange and Terrible Saga*













*Gonzo journalist and literary roustabout Hunter S. Thompson flies with the angels—Hell’s Angels, that is—in this short work of nonfiction.*

_“California, Labor Day weekend . . . early, with ocean fog still in the streets, outlaw motorcyclists wearing chains, shades and greasy Levis roll out from damp garages, all-night diners and cast-off one-night pads in Frisco, Hollywood, Berdoo and East Oakland, heading for the Monterey peninsula, north of Big Sur. . . The Menace is loose again.”_

Thus begins Hunter S. Thompson’s vivid account of his experiences with California’s most notorious motorcycle gang, the Hell’s Angels. In the mid-1960s, Thompson spent almost two years living with the controversial Angels, cycling up and down the coast, reveling in the anarchic spirit of their clan, and, as befits their name, raising hell. His book successfully captures a singular moment in American history, when the biker lifestyle was first defined, and when such countercultural movements were electrifying and horrifying America. Thompson, the creator of Gonzo journalism, writes with his usual bravado, energy, and brutal honesty, and with a nuanced and incisive eye; as _The New Yorker _pointed out, “For all its uninhibited and sardonic humor, Thompson’s book is a thoughtful piece of work.” As illuminating now as when originally published in 1967, _Hell’s Angels_ is a gripping portrait, and the best account we have of the truth behind an American legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*That Old Black Magic: A Piper Donovan Mystery (Piper Donovan/Wedding Cake Mysteries Book 4)*













_That Old Black Magic _is _New York Times_ bestselling author Mary Jane Clark’s savory and suspenseful confection filled with murder, mystery, history and voodoo, in which Piper Donovan must unmask a devious killer striking in New Orleans’s legendary French Quarter.

Aspiring actress and wedding-cake decorator Piper Donovan has barely arrived in New Orleans to perfect her pastry skills at the renowned French Quarter bakery, Boulangerie Bertrand, when a ghastly murder rocks the magical city. Intrigued by the case, Piper can’t help but look for the “Hoodoo Killer” among the faces around her. Could it be the handsome guide eager to give her special private tours? Or the inscrutable jazz musician who plays on historic Royal Street? What about the ratings-starved radio talk-show host? Or even the amiable owner of the local Gris-Gris Bar?

Though Piper has a full plate decorating cakes for upcoming wedding celebrations, she’s also landed an exciting but unnerving role in a movie being shot in the Big Easy. When the murderer strikes again, leaving macabre clues, she thinks she can unmask the killer. But Piper will have to conjure up some old black magic of her own if she hopes to live long enough to reveal the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**onspiracy of Wolves, A (An Owen Archer mystery Book 11)* 













*When a prominent citizen is murdered, former Captain of the Guard Owen Archer is persuaded out of retirement to investigate in this gripping medieval mystery.*

_1374._ When a member of one of York’s most prominent families is found dead in the woods, his throat torn out, rumours spread like wildfire that wolves are running loose throughout the city. Persuaded to investigate by the victim’s father, Owen Archer is convinced that a human killer is responsible. But before he can gather sufficient evidence to prove his case, a second body is discovered, stabbed to death. Is there a connection? What secrets are contained within the victim’s household? And what does apprentice healer Alisoun know that she’s not telling?

Teaming up with Geoffrey Chaucer, who is in York on a secret mission on behalf of Prince Edward, Owen’s enquiries will draw him headlong into a deadly conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle*













*A murder mystery novel inspired by Agatha Christie with a dash of Groundhog Day and a hint of Quantum Leap and Downton Abbey.*

Aiden Bishop knows the rules. Evelyn Hardcastle will die every day until he can identify her killer and break the cycle. But every time the day begins again, Aiden wakes up in the body of a different guest at Blackheath Manor. And some of his hosts are more helpful than others. With a locked-room mystery that Agatha Christie would envy, Stuart Turton unfurls a breakneck novel of intrigue and suspense.

_The 7½ Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle_ is a breathlessly addictive mystery that follows one man's race against time to find a killer, with an astonishing time-turning twist that means nothing and no one are quite what they seem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Silent Friend: One of the most gripping psychological thriller books of 2021*













*Tragedy brought them together. The truth will tear them apart.*
It’s supposed to be Laura’s dream holiday: a trip to France with a group of friends to see their favourite band play live. But the holiday quickly turns to disaster, and Laura is left haunted by terrifying images from the worst night of her life.

When Laura finds an online support group for victims like her, she’s not convinced it will help. But then Sandrine replies to her message, and she seems to understand what Laura’s going through, in a way that no one else can.

Soon, Laura and Sandrine are sharing their deepest thoughts and feelings with each other. But one of them has a terrible secret – she isn’t who she says she is. And once the twisted truth is revealed, there’s no going back…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Airframe*













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER *• *From the author of Jurassic Park, Timeline, and Sphere comes this extraordinary thriller about airline safety, business intrigue, and a deadly cover-up.

“The pacing is fast, the suspense nonstop.”—People*

Three passengers are dead. Fifty-six are injured. The interior cabin is virtually destroyed. But the pilot manages to land the plane.

At a moment when the issue of safety and death in the skies is paramount in the public mind, a lethal midair disaster aboard a commercial twin-jet airliner flying from Hong Kong to Denver triggers a pressured and frantic investigation.

_Airframe_ is nonstop reading, full of the extraordinary mixture of super suspense and authentic information on a subject of compelling interest that are the hallmarks of Michael Crichton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Tiger's Claw: A Novel (Patrick McLanahan Book 18 )*













Former Air Force captain and _New York Times_ bestselling author Dale Brown is an acknowledged master when it comes to bringing military action to breathtaking life and he has received glowing accolades since his debut publication, _Flight of the Old Dog_.

_Tiger’s Claw_ proves once again that every rave has been well deserved. Set in the near future, _Tiger’s Claw_ imagines a scenario in which tensions escalate between an economically powerful China and a United States weakened by a massive economic downfall, bringing the two superpowers to the brink of total destruction. Brown’s popular protagonist, retired Air Force lieutenant-general Patrick McLanahan (of _A Time for Patriots_, _Rogue Forces_, and other Brown bestsellers), is back with his son Brad McLanahan and they’re preparing for the impending apocalyptic clash of men and military technology.

The incomparable Dale Brown scores again with a frighteningly possible story of war and global politics that’s ideal for fans of Vince Flynn and Brad Thor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Beekeeping For Dummies*













*The single best and most comprehensive guide for prospective, new and experienced hobbyist beekeepers*

_Beekeeping For Dummies, 5th Edition_, is one of the most popular titles in the _For Dummies_ series available today. Including the latest information regarding every aspect of backyard beekeeping and honey production, this book describes how to get started, how to care for and safely handle bees, and how to maintain healthy and productive colonies.

This book is loaded with up-to-date, practical examples and helpful illustrations of proven techniques and strategies for both new and seasoned hobbyist beekeepers. Some of the updates for this brand-new edition include:


New information regarding the critical role that nutrition plays in the health and productivity of your bees
News about the latest beekeeping products, medications, and all-natural remedies
Information regarding dozens of helpful beekeeping resources
Redeemable coupons from beekeeping suppliers that save the reader money
_Beekeeping For Dummies_ embodies the straightforward and simple approach made famous by the _For Dummies_ series. Each and every reader will benefit from its accessible and approachable take on beekeeping.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*iPad For Seniors For Dummies*













*Get to know the exciting features of your new iPad!*

The iPad can do almost anything: entertain you, help you stay in touch with the world, boost your productivity, and more. If you have lots of life experience but are a little less tech savvy, _iPad For Seniors For Dummies_ is here to help you make the most of your wireless device.

Learn the essentials of any model of iPad with this friendly, easy-to-follow guide. You’ll learn to connect to the Internet, play games, watch movies, listen to music, use video chat, update your social media accounts, read the news, and just about anything else you might want to do.


Set up your Apple ID and navigate the iPad screens
Connect to the internet, check your e-mail, and update social media
Cue up music, TV, or a movie to stay entertained
Take photos, chat with family and friends, and more!
In this edition, you’ll also learn to teach your iPad to answer your voice commands, making life with your new iPad easier and more convenient than ever!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Something Deeply Hidden: Quantum Worlds and the Emergence of Spacetime*













*As you read these words, copies of you are being created.
*
Sean Carroll, theoretical physicist and one of this world’s most celebrated writers on science, rewrites the history of 20th century physics. Already hailed as a masterpiece, _Something Deeply Hidden_ shows for the first time that facing up to the essential puzzle of quantum mechanics utterly transforms how we think about space and time. His reconciling of quantum mechanics with Einstein’s theory of relativity changes, well, everything.

Most physicists haven’t even recognized the uncomfortable truth: physics has been in crisis since 1927. Quantum mechanics has always had obvious gaps—which have come to be simply ignored. Science popularizers keep telling us how weird it is, how impossible it is to understand. Academics discourage students from working on the "dead end" of quantum foundations. Putting his professional reputation on the line with this audacious yet entirely reasonable book, Carroll says that the crisis can now come to an end. We just have to accept that there is more than one of us in the universe. There are many, many Sean Carrolls. Many of every one of us.

Copies of you are generated thousands of times per second. The Many Worlds Theory of quantum behavior says that every time there is a quantum event, a world splits off with everything in it the same, except in that other world the quantum event didn't happen. Step-by-step in Carroll's uniquely lucid way, he tackles the major objections to this otherworldly revelation until his case is inescapably established.

Rarely does a book so fully reorganize how we think about our place in the universe. We are on the threshold of a new understanding—of where we are in the cosmos, and what we are made of.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Uninhabitable Earth: Life After Warming*













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “The Uninhabitable Earth hits you like a comet, with an overflow of insanely lyrical prose about our pending Armageddon.”—Andrew Solomon, author of The Noonday Demon

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY The New Yorker • The New York Times Book Review • Time • NPR • The Economist • The Paris Review • Toronto Star • GQ • The Times Literary Supplement • The New York Public Library • Kirkus Reviews*

It is worse, much worse, than you think. If your anxiety about global warming is dominated by fears of sea-level rise, you are barely scratching the surface of what terrors are possible—food shortages, refugee emergencies, climate wars and economic devastation.

An “epoch-defining book” (_The_ _Guardian_) and “this generation’s _Silent Spring_” (_The Washington Post_), _The Uninhabitable Earth_ is both a travelogue of the near future and a meditation on how that future will look to those living through it—the ways that warming promises to transform global politics, the meaning of technology and nature in the modern world, the sustainability of capitalism and the trajectory of human progress.

_The Uninhabitable Earth_ is also an impassioned call to action. For just as the world was brought to the brink of catastrophe within the span of a lifetime, the responsibility to avoid it now belongs to a single generation—today’s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Killing the Deep State: The Fight to Save President Trump*













The truth behind how well-funded hard-left extremists, the mainstream media, and Obama/Clinton holdovers in the government bureaucracy have combined with clandestine forces within the US intelligence apparatus – the “Deep State” -- to block and undermine Trump’s every move.

At 2:45 a.m. ET on Nov. 8, 2016, television networks announced to a stunned nation that Pennsylvania’s 20 electoral had gone for Donald Trump, making him the president-elect of the United States, defying all odds in a surreal victory that sent the Deep State into an immediate sense of panic.

By dawn on Nov. 9, 2016, the Deep State forces that expected Hillary Clinton to continue the leftist politics of Barack Obama were already planning Donald Trump’s demise.

What emerged from the hard left was a political strategy calculated to block Donald Trump from being inaugurated, and if that failed, to make sure Donald Trump would not long serve out his term as 45th President of the United States.

Investigative journalist and conspiracy expert Jerome Corsi goes into shocking detail about how this Deep State or Shadow Government secretly wields power in Washington, and why the Deep State is dangerous – capable of assassinating Trump, if efforts to impeach him or to force him to resign fail.

Corsi will also define a three-point strategy Trump -- as a political independent, opposed both by Democratic Party enemies and GOP establishment -- must employ to stay in office and have a chance of a successful first term in office.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*BIG AGENDA: President Trump's Plan to Save America*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

Donald Trump’s victory in the 2016 election was more than a historic upset. It was the beginning of a major political, economic, and social revolution that will change America — and the world.

One of the nation’s foremost conservative commentators, _New York Times_ bestselling author, and a mentor to many of Donald Trump’s key advisers, David Horowitz presents a White House battle plan to halt the Democrats’ march to extinguish the values America holds dear.

_Big Agenda_ details President Trump’s likely moves, including his:

• First wave of executive orders — restoring Guantanamo, Keystone XL, nixing amnesty
• Surprising judicial appointments — Supreme Court and the federal judiciary
• Radical changes to federal rules & regulations — Obamacare, EPA overreach, and a New Deal for black America

With the White House and Senate in GOP hands, and a Supreme Court soon to follow, President Trump will have a greater opportunity than even Ronald Reagan had to reshape the American political landscape while securing the nation’s vital security interests abroad.

“No president since FDR and his famed ‘100 Days’ has the chance Donald Trump has,” Horowitz argues.

But he writes that the GOP and Trump must recognize they are not fighting policy ideas, but an ideology — a progressive one with a radical agenda to stop Trump in an effort to reduce America’s power and greatness.

_Big Agenda_ is a rallying cry and indispensable guide for how to claim ultimate victory for the conservative cause.

Horowitz writes, “One battle is over, but there are many more to come. This book is a guide to fighting the opponents of the conservative restoration. It identifies who the adversaries are — their methods and their motivations.
It describes their agenda — not merely the particular issues with which they advance their goal, but the destructive goal itself. And it lays out a strategy that can defeat them.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*BLITZ: Trump Will Smash the Left and Win*












NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER WALL STREET JOURNAL BESTSELLER USA TODAY BESTSELLER "'BLITZ, Trump Will Smash the Left and Win', by David Horowitz. Amazon #1 Bestseller. Hot book, great author!" — President Donald J. Trump BUCKLE UP—2020 WILL BE THE POLITICAL RIDE OF YOUR LIFE! IN NOVEMBER TRUMP WILL SMASH THE LEFT AND WIN! “We love David Horowitz. He thinks Trump is gonna win in a landslide in November, and he gives reasons why in the book, and he says Republicans are gonna be singing 'Happy Days Are Here Again' once November comes and the election is over and the votes are counted.” — Rush Limbaugh "He is one of the bravest guys. He found the real intent [of the Left] was to control America. He has never, ever sat down. A true national treasure.” — Glenn Beck “If you’re interested in debating deranged liberals with facts, you won’t want to miss this latest book.” — Donald Trump, Jr. “BLITZ is a MUST-read for those who want to better understand what is really happening in the ‘idea war’ for the soul of America.” — Governor Mike Huckabee BLITZ reveals the attacks made against Trump have been the most brutal ever mounted against a sitting president of the United States. Blinded by deep-seated hatred of his person and his policies, the left even desperately tried to oust Trump in a failed impeachment bid. Horowitz shows that their very attacks—targeting a man whose mission has been to “Drain the Swamp” and “Make America Great Again” backfired, turning Trump himself into a near martyrwhile igniting the fervor of his “base.” With the 2020 election upon us, New York Times bestselling author David Horowitz chronicles the brutal battles, bitter backlash, and leftwing lies Trump has faced as Democrats repeatedly try to sabotage his presidency. You’ll discover the left’s terrifying socialist and, in some cases, communist agendas as you’ve never seen them before. Trump’s response? In the meantime, he’s going to steamroll this opposition in November using the same playbook he has used to win before. In BLITZ you will find shocking revelations: The 9 biggest dangers to America the left poses—their agenda will blow your mind. Show me the money: naming the billionaires and fat cats really out to get Trump. How patriotism suddenly became “white nationalism” linking Trump to Hitler and the KKK . The growing secularism of the left and how the hate pushed against Christians will backfire. Why every effort to demonize Trump and his supporters is failing like crazy. Obama’s agenda: how the former president casts a much greater shadow over Trump’s political woes than you ever imagined. The Genius: how Trump’s brilliant strategy has worked and will continue to work, making him president again in 2021! The effort to remove and destroy our duly elected President may be the greatest challenge America has faced since the Civil War, explains Horowitz. For the first time BLITZ exposes the left’s strategy to take down Trump, and how Trump not only beat them at their own game, but how he’s turning the tables on them to achieve a stunning reelection win come November.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*An American Plague: The True and Terrifying Story of the Yellow Fever Epidemic of 1793*













*National Book Award Finalist: An account of the disease that ravaged eighteenth-century Philadelphia, written and illustrated for young readers.*

1793, Philadelphia: The nation’s capital and the largest city in North America is devastated by an apparently incurable disease, cause unknown…

This dramatic narrative describes the illness known as yellow fever and the toll it took on the city’s residents, relating the epidemic to the social and political events of the day and eighteenth-century medical beliefs and practices. Drawing on first-hand accounts, Jim Murphy spotlights the heroic role of Philadelphia’s free blacks in combating the disease, and the Constitutional crisis President Washington faced when he was forced to leave the city—and all his papers—to escape the deadly contagion. The search for the fever's causes and cure provides a suspenseful counterpoint to this riveting true story of a city under siege.

Winner of multiple awards, this thoroughly researched book offers a look at the conditions of cities at the time of our nation’s birth, and draws timely parallels to modern-day epidemics.

“A lavishly illustrated book, containing maps, newspaper columns and period illustrations…unflinchingly presents the horrors of the event as well as its heroes.”—_The New York Times _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Strange and Obscure Stories of New York City: Little-Known Tales About Gotham's People and Places*













The 1948 crime film _The Naked City_ (later a television show) ended with this iconic line “There are eight million stories in the naked city.” Things have not changed either before or since: every era and neighborhood is full of true tales and legends about which even residents are likely to be unaware. _Strange And Obscure Stories Of New York City_ takes the reader on a breathtaking tour of the five boroughs in search of these accounts. Some are eerily fascinating in their own right while others explain how the city became the great metropolis that it is.

Before the World Trade Center 9/11 tragedy, the aftermath of a fire aboard the steamboat _General Slocum_ in the East River was the city’s greatest disaster. The 1904 event occurred during an outing for a church group. The loss of life—1,021 out of the 1,358 passengers—devastated the German-America community that inhabited Manhattan’s East Village. To escape bad memories, they relocated to the Upper East Side’s Yorkville, the reason why that neighborhood became celebrated for its German restaurants, stores, and breweries.

On July 23, 1886, not long after the Brooklyn Bridge opened, a 23-year-old named Steve Brodie announced that he survived a 150-foot drop from that span into the East River. (A liquor dealer offered to back a saloon that Brodie wanted to open but only if he took the risk). Although there were no witnesses, news of the alleged jump made headlines, with _The New York Times_ supporting Brodie’s claim, and the phrase “pull a Brodie,” meaning to try a dangerous stunt, entering popular parlance.

Then too are the unsolved murders, ghost stories, urban legends (are there indeed alligators living in the sewers?), and hidden histories that are all part of this lively and captivating chronicle of the world’s greatest city.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*THE LAST DAYS OF NEW YORK: a reporter's true tale*












"The growing number of elected Socialists and other progressives, including Mayor de Blasio, have given Barron enough targets to fill a book, The Last Days of New York, that even the most dyed-in-the-wool lefties ought to read. — Errol Lewis, New York Daily News “Seth Barron has covered New York for a very long time. He has a new book The Last Days of New York. The title says it all.” — TUCKER CARLSON "A must read.” — BRIAN KILMEADE, host of Fox & Friends "In this gripping new book, Seth Barron warns the city may not recover from the preening, disastrous incompetence of Mayor de Blasio.'' — RAY KELLY, Police Commissioner of New York City "Barron cuts through the noise and provides a devastating account of a city’s decline under the delusional leadership of socialists and con men.” — GREG KELLY, host of Newsmax Greg Kelly Reports BILL DE BLASIO SET THE STAGE FOR THE RUIN OF NEW YORK CITY THE LAST DAYS OF NEW YORK: a reporter's true tale tells the story of how a corrupted political system hollowed out New York City, leaving it especially vulnerable, all in the name of equity and “fairness.” When, in the future, people ask how New York City fell to pieces, they can be told—quoting Hemingway—“gradually, then suddenly.” New Yorkers awoke from a slumber of ease and prosperity to discover that their glorious city was not only unprepared for crisis, but that the underpinnings of its fortune had been gutted by the reckless mismanagement of Bill de Blasio and the progressive political machine that elevated him to power. Faced with a global pandemic of world-historical proportions, the mayor dithered, offering contradictory, unscientific, and meaningless advice. The city became the world’s epicenter of infection and death. The protests, riots, and looting that followed the death of George Floyd, and the resurgence of the Black Lives Matter movement—cheered on and celebrated by the media and political class—accelerated the crash of confidence that New York City needed in order to rebound quickly from the economic disaster. Through reckless financial husbandry; by sowing racial discord and resentment; by enshrining a corrosive pay-to-play political culture that turned City Hall into a ticket office; and by using his office as a platform to advance himself as a national political figure, Bill de Blasio set the stage for the ruin of New York City. As New Yorkers slowly adjust to their new reality, they ask themselves how we had been so unprepared—not so much for the coronavirus, which caught everyone by surprise—but for the economic shock, which was at least foreseeable. THE LAST DAYS OF NEW YORK is the story of how a lifelong political operative with no private-sector experience assumed control of a one-party city where almost nobody bothers to vote, and then proceeded to loot the treasury on behalf of the labor unions, race hustlers, and connected insiders who had promoted him to power. Bill de Blasio’s failure to manage the outbreak of Covid-19 is well established. But what is less well understood is how poorly he managed the city up to the point of the pandemic, and how his mismanagement left New York City vulnerable to the social, economic, and cultural shocks that have leveled its confidence and brought into question its capacity to absorb the creative energies of the world, and reflect them back in the form of opportunity and wealth, as it has done for hundreds of years. At a moment when socialist currents are stirring throughout America, Bill de Blasio’s term in office in New York City is a demonstration of what those impulses actually produce: debt, decay, and bloat. THE LAST DAYS OF NEW YORK: a reporter's true tale is a history of New York City from its recovery from the recession of 2008-2009 through the triple disaster of the pandemic, civil unrest, and collapse in revenue of 2020. Mayor Bill de Blasio, now widely appreciated as the WORST mayor in the history of the city, is presented as the instrument of decline: a key...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*THE TRAGEDY OF PATTON A Soldier's Date With Destiny: Could World War II's Greatest General Have Stopped the Cold War?*












"BETTER TO FIGHT FOR SOMETHING THAN LIVE FOR NOTHING." — GENERAL GEORGE S. PATTON It is 75 years since the end of WW II and the strange, mysterious death of General George S. Patton, but as in life, Patton sets off a storm of controversy. THE TRAGEDY OF PATTON: A Soldier's Date With Destiny asks the question: Why was General Patton silenced during his service in World War II? Prevented from receiving needed supplies that would have ended the war nine months earlier, freed the death camps, and prevented Russian invasion of the Eastern Bloc, and Stalin's murderous rampage. Why was he fired as General of the Third Army and relegated to a governorship of post-war Bavaria? Who were his enemies? Was he a threat to Eisenhower, Montgomery, and Bradley? And is it possible as some say that the General's freakish collision with an Army truck, on the day before his departure for US, was not really an accident? Or was Patton not only dismissed by his peers, but the victim of an assassin's bullet at their behest? Was his personal silence necessary? Early in his life, Patton was a markedly insecure man, petrified by the notion of failing to live up to the standards of his pedigree. Patton was haunted by “several sets of ghosts” throughout his lifetime, including his martial ancestors, the great men of history and literature, and figures from his early years, especially relatives. As far as Patton saw it, his chief duty in life was to live up to — if not surpass — the military precedent set by his forebears. George Patton was driven by an innate sense of duty, both to his family’s great military tradition and to his country. He was fixated on the notion of reaching the status of a military legend, and driven by outdated notions about honor, drawing from the Greek concept of arête and medieval notions of chivalry, both of which had received a heightened level of attention in the 1800s. As a general, Patton measured himself against Alexander, Caesar and Hannibal of antiquity. Combat was, for Patton, the means by which to attain glory and secure his eternal legacy. Patton was simultaneously brilliant and deeply flawed. He lived an exciting, compulsive life, never standing still for a moment, always searching, seeking, probing. He was daring and noble on occasion, like the Greek and Roman military legends he revered. At other times he was petulant and cruel, lacking in the diplomatic grace and tact that defined many of his contemporaries, a real son-of-a-bitch (i.e. “Our Blood His Guts”: They were mocking him). Patton was the kind of guy the Allies needed to get the dirty work done on the ground, but also the guy they wanted to get rid of or silence when the fighting was over. This is hardly surprising, given how outspoken Patton was about the conduct of the war — especially its end and aftermath — and his willingness to identify the Soviet Union as the next great threat to American democracy and world peace. General George S. Patton was America's antihero of the Second World War. Orlando explores whether a man of such a flawed character could have been right about his claim that because the Allied troops, some within 200 miles of Berlin, or just outside Prague, were held back from capturing the capitals to let Soviet troops move in, the Cold War was inevitable. Patton said it loudly and often enough that he was relieved of command and silenced. Patton had vowed to “take the gag off” after the war and tell the intimate truth and inner workings about controversial decisions and questionable politics that had cost the lives of his men. Was General Patton volatile, bombastic, self-absorbed, reckless? Yes, but he was also politically astute and a brilliant military strategist who delivered badly needed wins. Questions still abound about Patton’s rise and fall. THE TRAGEDY OF PATTON seeks to answer them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Girls Who Stepped Out of Line: Untold Stories of the Women Who Changed the Course of World War II*













*For fans of Radium Girls and history and WWII buffs, The Girls Who Stepped Out of Line takes you inside the lives and experiences of 15 unknown women heroes from the Greatest Generation, the women who served, fought, struggled, and made things happen during WWII—in and out of uniform, for theirs is a legacy destined to embolden generations of women to come.*

_The Girls Who Stepped Out of Line_ are the heroes of the Greatest Generation that you hardly ever hear about. These women who did extraordinary things didn't expect thanks and shied away from medals and recognition. Despite their amazing accomplishments, they've gone mostly unheralded and unrewarded. No longer. These are the women of World War II who served, fought, struggled, and made things happen—in and out of uniform.

Young *Hilda Eisen* was captured twice by the Nazis and twice escaped, going on to fight with the Resistance in Poland. Determined to survive, she and her husband later emigrated to the U.S. where they became entrepreneurs and successful business leaders. *Ola Mildred Rexroat* was the only Native American woman pilot to serve with the Women's Airforce Service Pilots (WASP) in World War II. She persisted against all odds—to earn her silver wings and fly, helping train other pilots and gunners. *Ida and Louise Cook* were British sisters and opera buffs who smuggled Jews out of Germany, often wearing their jewelry and furs, to help with their finances. They served as sponsors for refugees, and established temporary housing for immigrant families in London. *Alice Marble* was a grand-slam winning tennis star who found her own path to serve during the war—she was an editor with Wonder Woman comics, played tennis exhibitions for the troops, and undertook a dangerous undercover mission to expose Nazi theft. After the war she was instrumental in desegregating women's professional tennis. Others also stepped out of line—as cartographers, spies, combat nurses, and troop commanders.

*Retired U.S. Army Major General Mari K. Eder wrote this book because she knew their stories needed to be told—and the sooner the better. For theirs is a legacy destined to embolden generations of women to come.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**iger Trap: America's Secret Spy War with China *




  








*“A stunningly detailed history . . . from sexy socialite double agents to ‘kill switches’ implanted offshore in the computer chips for our electric grid” (R. James Woolsey, former director of Central Intelligence).*

For decades, while America obsessed over Soviet spies, China quietly penetrated the highest levels of government. Now, for the first time, based on numerous interviews with key insiders at the FBI and CIA as well as with Chinese agents and people close to them, David Wise tells the full story of China’s many victories and defeats in its American spy wars.

Two key cases interweave throughout: Katrina Leung, code-named Parlor Maid, worked for the FBI for years even after she became a secret double agent for China, aided by love affairs with both of her FBI handlers. Here, too, is the inside story of the case, code-named _Tiger Trap_, of a key Chinese-American scientist suspected of stealing nuclear weapons secrets.

These two cases led to many others, involving famous names from Wen Ho Lee to Richard Nixon, stunning national security leaks, sophisticated cyberspying, and a West Coast spy ring whose members were sentenced in 2010. As concerns swirl about US-China relations and the challenges faced by our intelligence community, _Tiger Trap_ provides an important overview from “America’s premier writer on espionage” (_The Washington Post Book World_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Gathering Prey (The Prey Series Book 25)*













*A terrifying Lucas Davenport thriller from #1 New York Times–bestselling author and Pulitzer Prize–winner John Sandford.*

They call them Travelers. They move from city to city, panhandling, committing no crimes—they just like to stay on the move. And now somebody is killing them.

Lucas Davenport’s adopted daughter, Letty, is home from college when she gets a phone call from a woman Traveler she’d befriended in San Francisco. The woman thinks somebody’s killing her friends, she’s afraid she knows who it is, and now her male companion has gone missing. She’s hiding out in North Dakota, and she doesn’t know what to do.

Letty tells Lucas she’s going to get her, and, though he suspects Letty’s getting played, he volunteers to go with her. When he hears the woman’s story, though, he begins to think there’s something in it. Little does he know. In the days to come, he will embark upon an odyssey through a subculture unlike any he has ever seen, a trip that will not only put the two of them in danger—but just may change the course of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*V**alyien Far Future Space Opera Boxed Set *













*One ship will save the galaxy…or bring it tumbling down.*

*A Far Future Space Opera Collection from Amazon All Star author James David Victor*


It was supposed to be a simple double-cross.

When things go wrong, Eliard Martin, captain of the infamous Mercury Blade, and his crew find themselves caught between two opposing forces trying to rule the galaxy. They must ally with one to defeat the other and save themselves. In the end, they just might find that their interests don’t align with either. Can the crew of the Mercury Blade fly their way to freedom and save the galaxy or will they be crushed by the opposing forces seeking rule them all?

The _Valyien Far Future Space Opera Boxed Set_ includes all nine books in the Valyien Far Future Space Opera series. If you like fast-paced space adventures, the rogue crew of the Mercury Blade are your kind of heroes.

Download the _Valyien Far Future Space Opera Boxed Set_ and get started on your next space adventure today!

The _Valyien Far Future Space Opera Boxed Set_ includes the following 9 stories:
1. Mercury Blade
2. Alpha Rises
3. Alien Evolution
4. A. I. Uprising
5. Insurrection
6. Origins
7. Warp Gate
8. A. I. Apocalypse
9. Continuum


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judge, Jury, & Executioner Boxed Set (Books 1 - 4): You Have Been Judged, Destroy The Corrupt, Serial Killer, Your Life is Forfeit (Judge, Jury, Executioner Boxed Set)*













*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate. *



She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears. *Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty.*

*The first 4 books in the Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller are here together for you in one boxed set!*


*You Have Been Judged, Book 1*

Could she look herself in the mirror after meting out justice? She's about to find out. Rivka heads to space to be the Judge, Jury, & Executioner. Criminals have nowhere to go.

*You Have Been Judged...



Destroy The Corrupt, Book 2*

*No one runs a racket and gets away with it.*
Not in the Federation and not when it steals business from The Bad Company. Punish the interlopers! But justice must be served. Is it a racket? Or are they just better at business?

Send in the Magistrate to investigate and apply the law. What will Rivka uncover? What justice will she deliver?

Keep pulling the threads. See what unravels. They keep leading her...

*Somewhere. She knows she has to follow. Even if it smells like a trap.



Serial Killer, Book 3*

*Alien ambassadors are dying.*
The locals are in over their heads. Or are they turning a blind eye?

The Magistrates band together to learn about the law, each other, and even themselves. They still need outside help to solve the case. Who do they call?

_And Barnabas stops by to refuel and spin a tale. More training for the Magistrates._

But duty takes them away. Another Ambassador is brutally murdered. Rivka takes her team to find the perp and end the violence.

*Very little is as it seems.



Your Life is Forfeit, Book 4*

*Red has a price on his head. Rivka is determined to find those who put it there.*
Criminals commit crimes. Career criminals do it in secret. They are good at hiding.

Rivka’s latest case has her hunting fugitives. Red is on a mission to find them and make them pay for what they’ve done.

Her search leads her through dark warrens of political intrigue and ecological disasters. All the while, Rivka is swinging the scales of justice, judging the guilty, and delivering punishment.

Villainy and scum have toe-holds throughout the galaxy, but Rivka doesn’t mind stepping on their toes even when she’s not judging them. She considers it her job because no one is above the law.

Is Rivka’s search sanctioned or has she gone rogue? Will the Federation back her play?

*Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judge, Jury, & Executioner Boxed Set (Books 5-: Slave Trade, Fratricide, The Art of Smuggling, Dispute (Judge, Jury, Executioner Boxed Set Book 2)*













*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate.*
She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears._*Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty*_.

Get books 5 - 8 in the Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller together for you in one exciting boxed set!

*Slave Trade:*

*No respect for life. Or the law.*

It’s the trade. In sentience. Run by the Corranites, creatures that have always traded in intelligent alien life.

_Bought and sold. Nothing more than property._

Rivka is having none of it. With an eye toward taking the entire supply line down, she launches into the greater galaxy. All the way to the heart of the Federation.

It’s bigger than anyone knows. She calls all her friends and finds that she has woefully few. With a snarl and a mandate, she dives head first into the firepit of the Slave Trade.

*Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.*



*Fratricide:*

*Safety takes a back seat to profit. Until it crosses the line.*

Shipyard deaths. Labor complaints. Fear. Intimidation. Rivka gets called in to sort things out, investigate the safety issues, mediate the dispute.

What she finds isn’t a negotiation at all. She puts on her Magistrate hat and gets to work sorting out crimes made to look like accidents. Her biggest challenge is finding out who is honest.

Rivka ends up in a court of law, prosecutor and defender, fighting both sides of a new and intricate legal question. *When fists and firepower have to give way to intellect and reason, Rivka and her team must rise to the challenge.*

*The Art of Smuggling:*

*Why would anyone steal art? Who can you sell it to?*

The High Chancellor puts Rivka on the trail of serial art thieves. Dismantle the ring. Recover the art. Put the thieves behind bars, thieves who stay one step ahead.

Insiders? Or maybe outsiders with inside knowledge? No suspects. No clues. Rivka has to use all the resources at her command – her gift, her people, her ship, and tools that no one else has access to. Rivka has to chase the criminals across the galaxy to exotic planets with their own challenges when it comes to solving the crime. The big question is can Rivka find the criminals before they disappear forever? It’s not rocket science.

*It’s a whole new challenge; it’s the art of smuggling.*

*Dispute:*

*Two races. One war. Perpetual hatred. And the Magistrate crash lands right in the middle of it.*

Rivka and her crew take a much-deserved vacation, but find themselves on a jungle planet, cut off from the rest of the galaxy. Part by design, but mostly not. Isn’t that what a good vacation is supposed to be, disconnected from the rigors of everyday life? Until no one can hear your calls for help.

The team has to resolve Yindle and Yangor’s dispute before they can find a way home. A vacation turned into a case morphed into a fight for survival.

The crew meets new challenges head on because they have no choice. Rivka’s time off isn’t what anyone expected, not even the Magistrate. In Red’s immortal words, “Your vacations suck.”

*Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Judge, Jury, & Executioner Boxed Set (Books 9-12): Rise of the AI, Adverse Possession, Deception, Blood Trade (Judge, Jury, Executioner Boxed Set Book 3)*













*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate.*
She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears._*Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty*_.

Get books 9-12 in the Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller together for you in one exciting boxed set!

*Rise of the AI:*

*The Singularity enters the Federation. Its citizens are AIs.*

And no one knows how to treat them. From collaborations to master-slave, every relationship is different, when they shouldn’t be. The AIs fight back, but on a level none of the other members understand.

The fight starts slowly, but when the realization of what’s happening hits too close to home, more extraordinary measures are called for. What is the legal framework in which everyone can coexist peacefully? Who better to build it than Rivka and the Magistrates?

But only if they can survive.

*Adverse Possession:*

*A planet in dispute. Farmers vs miners, and no one knows the full story.*

The Federation sends Rivka and her team to resolve a case of settlers squatting on a remote planet when the owners finally came calling.

Not what it seems. Three generations of settlers and more. A planet that isn’t as welcoming as it appears. Crops coming ripe. Miners ready to dig. Tempers flare as the sides face off.

Until the Magistrate gets in the middle of it with all the firepower at her command – the law, a calm voice. and a good railgun.

*Deception:*

*Lies & deceit leading to a domino of crimes.*

The Trans-Pacific Task Force is getting ready to deploy but they don’t have what they need. Someone’s been skimming. A contract won through mistruths. Incomplete payments limiting the army’s readiness.

Colonel Marcie Walton is angry and calling anyone who will answer.

Magistrate Rivka Anoa is on the job and thrown into the middle of two shooting wars.

Which way is up? Chaz and Dennicron explore a wider galaxy while Ankh and Floyd get some prime time. Rivka drops the gavel and delivers the judgments.

*Blood Trade:*

*A crime against all – stealing one’s life blood.*

It prolongs life! It gives strength and power. Such exotic luxuries come at a high price. Those who have been drained? “Donors” but not quite volunteers. That’s why they’re kidnapped, never to be heard from again.

Taken from their families and removed from existence.

Who would do such a thing? Do the ones paying for this blood know where it comes from?

Which crime is greatest? The Magistrate is called in to end the nightmare, but she can’t do it alone. Rivka enlists the aid of two with the most intimate knowledge.

The Magistrate heads out to dismantle the Blood Trade, going for the throat of both buyers and suppliers. The perpetrators have money and power and won’t easily give them up.

*Magistrate Rivka Anoa is the legal eagle you want on your side. No better friend. No worse enemy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A Second Chance at Eden*













Acclaimed bestseller Peter Hamilton has taken the science fiction world by storm with his stunning, grand-scale epic: _The Reality Dysfunction_, _The Neutronium Alchemist_, and _The Naked God_.

Now, with a collection of richly detailed original stories and short novels never before published in the U.S., Peter Hamilton spans more than five centuries in the future history of bitek, affinity genes, Edenists, Adamists, xenocs, the Saldanas, and the starship _Lady Macbeth_. This outstanding anthology includes "Escape Route"-chosen for Gardner Dozois's prestigious collection _The Year's Best Science Fiction_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**iberation War: The Complete Series Books 1-10 (John Walker Box Sets)*













A massive sphere appears near Earth, defying all attempts to communicate or understand its purpose. Power outages plague key cities and military bases, causing wide spread panic and chaos. Only the Space Agency seems to have a grasp on the situation but with all their combined resources, they’re baffled.

Captain Warren Miller races to join his colleagues in the Agency headquarters, hoping to convince his superiors to launch their latest space craft, the battlecruiser Leviathan, which may be able to defy this intruder. In the absence of communication, he hopes a little intimidation might bring about a conversation.

But then smaller objects descend upon the Earth, grabbing up people from all over the globe. Captain Miller never makes it back to base, forcing the Agency to scramble for a response. With the weight of an expectant world beating down on them and the alien threat looming above, they have no choice but to engage the enemy or simply witness history in the making.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ero Crisis Superhero Boxed Set: Identity Crisis Universe Complete Season One *













*New costume? Check. Superhero mentor? Check. Government conspiracy to cover up the End of the World? Uh... check?*

Complete series of outlaw superheroes, vile supervillains, and high-action hijinks.

Rookie superhero Spitball dreams of breaking into the big leagues of justice. His alter ego, meanwhile—college student Luke Gillis—is experimenting with love and nearly flunking out of college.

Of course, if he spent less time battling mutant monstrosities, international supervillains, and flesh-eating zombies, that boring professional life he’s studying so hard for wouldn’t seem as far out of reach.

But isn’t fighting crime and kicking butt what life is all about?

Of course, romancing a young supervillain would be nice too.

And not getting killed in the process, that’s a must...

*Join Spitball and an entire universe of vigilantes and villains as they battle for the fate of the world as we know it! And discover—the hard way—that there’s more to being a hero than cool costumes, cable news coverage, and social media followers.*

The _Hero Crisis Superhero Boxed Set_ includes the complete first season of the Identity Crisis Universe of mature superhero adventure. (Well, mostly mature… Spitball does some growing up along the way.)

_Hungry Gods: Book 1_
_Secret Origins: Book 2_
_Deus Ex Machina: Book 3_
_Golden Age Heroes: Book 4_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Hired Guns (Luke Jensen Bounty Hunter Book 8 )*













*Johnstone Country. Where Frontier Legends Are Born.*
_ 
A legend among bounty hunters, Luke Jensen has tracked some of the deadliest outlaws in the West. But sometimes, the competition can be even deadlier . . ._
* 
GHOST TOWN MASSACRE*

It’s the kind of job Luke Jensen hates. A millionaire mine owner is willing to pay $5,000 to the man who captures the half-breed outlaw Tom Eagle. Normally, Luke would turn down an offer like this—it smacks too much of being a hired gun. But when the millionaire tells him that Eagle is responsible for killing his son, Luke agrees to take on the job. Which means he’ll have to take the road to hell itself—aka Hard Rock, Montana . . .

Hard Rock is supposed to be a ghost town. But when Luke arrives, the ghosts are alive and well—and gunning for his hide. They’re a gang of actual hired guns—the kind of soulless killers Luke despises—and they’re trying to collect the bounty, too. Luke barely makes it out of town alive when he runs in to the only man who can save him. The man he’s been hired to hunt. The notorious Tom Eagle . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ucille Pfiffer Mystery Series (Books 4 - 6) (Lucille Pfiffer Cozy Mystery Collection Book 2) *













*Lucille Pfiffer sees, but not with her eyes.

"Who says older women lead boring, mundane lives?"

Kidnappings, murders, suspense and so much more are within the pages of this most exciting and entertaining collection!*
Lucille lives with her beloved dog in a cozy neighborhood that is quite "active" due to what occurred in the distant past. Though totally blind, she plays an integral role in helping to solve pressing and puzzling mysteries, one right after the other, which, without her, might remain unsolved. The question is: How can she do any of that with such a handicap?

*BOOKS IN THIS COLLECTION:*

Blind Fury - Book Four
Blind Flames - Book Five
Blind Risk - Book Six


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Crunch Time: A Novel of Suspense (Goldy Schulz Book 16)*












No one cooks up a tastier stew of murder, mystery, and mayhem than _New York Times_ bestselling author Diana Mott Davidson. _Entertainment Weekly _calls her “today’s foremost practitioner of the culinary whodunit.” And now it’s _Crunch Time_, as Davidson’s delightful series protagonist, caterer and amateur sleuth-extraordinaire Goldy Schulz, digs into a deadly smorgasbord that includes a heaping helping of murder, a double dose of arson…and nine adorable beagle puppies!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**ithout a Trace: An unputdownable murder mystery novel for 2021*













*You can cover up the truth, but every murder leaves a trail…*

The rain was relentless. It stung *Ruth Prendergast’s* face as she dashed towards her house, desperate to escape the cold and settle down for an early night. But upon entering her bedroom, she finds a man, lying on her bed – a knife buried in his chest.

When *Detective Isabel Blood* and her sergeant arrive on the scene, Ruth claims she’s never laid eyes on the victim before. But with no sign of a break-in, how did the killer gain access to the house?

Then Ruth disappears, leaving Isabel and her team to fear the worst. Has their lead suspect escaped, or is Ruth in danger herself?

Forensic evidence at the crime scene is sparse, and it’s proving impossible for Isabel to make a breakthrough. With Ruth still missing, time is running out.

*But how can you catch a killer that doesn’t leave a trace?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Boxwood Torso: A Sebastien Grey Novel (The Sebastien Grey Novels Book 2) *













FORENSIC SCIENCE MEETS LITERARY FICTION. A skull in one place, a torso in another. Are they connected? Thirty years ago, the authorities didn’t think so. But the ingenious forensic anthropologist Dr. Sebastien Grey is now on the case, and he believes they both belong to the same victim – an unidentified man who was shot, dismembered, scattered in two states and burned. But time is not the only thing standing in the way of the truth. A pair of professional rivals, a spy inside the sheriff’s office and a local family with a dark secret are all obstacles to untying this murderous knot.

This second book in the Sebastien Grey series finds Dr. Grey once again in the Black Hills of South Dakota and teamed up with Tiffany Reese – a shrewd and tough detective who doubles as the love of his life and the only woman who can coax him out of his awkward social isolation. Will their relationship survive the pressure of high stakes cold case work?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**rong Alibi: An Alaskan Mystery*













*From New York Times bestselling author Christina Dodd comes an all-new thriller featuring a bold and brash female protagonist, a brutal and twisty murder that will have readers turning the pages and a villain that will have them keeping the lights on at night. WRONG ALIBI is perfect for fans of Lisa Jewell, Karin Slaughter, and Sandra Brown.

WRONG JOB*
Eighteen-year-old Evelyn Jones lands a job in small-town Alaska, working for a man in his isolated mountain home. But her bright hopes for the future are shattered when Donald White disappears, leaving her to face charges of theft, embezzlement—and a brutal double murder. Her protestations of innocence count for nothing. Convicted, she faces life in prison…until fate sends her on the run.

*WRONG NAME*
Evie's escape leaves her scarred and in hiding, isolated from her family, working under an alias at a wilderness camp. Bent on justice, intent on recovering her life, she searches for the killer who slaughters without remorse.

*WRONG ALIBI*
At last, the day comes. Donald White has returned. Evie emerges from hiding; the fugitive becomes the hunter. But in her mind, she hears the whisper of other forces at work. Now Evelyn must untangle the threads of evidence before she’s once again found with blood on her hands: the blood of her own family…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Winter Moon (Vampire for Hire Book 24)*













Trickster gods, a famous sword, and the mother of all storms... all while looking for a werewolf on the run.

Just another day at the office for vampire private eye, Samantha Moon!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A Tangled Web: A Cyberstalker, a Deadly Obsession, and the Twisting Path to Justice.*













*In the tradition of her acclaimed mother, Ann Rule, author of The Stranger Beside Me, bestselling author Leslie Rule exposes the trail of a sadistic sociopath, identity thief, and killer . . .*

It was a bleak November in 2012 when Cari Farver, thirty-seven, vanished from Omaha, Nebraska. Texts sent indicated that the hardworking mother had quit her job, abandoned her son, and cut ties with everyone. Cari’s boyfriend, Dave Kroupa, accepted the breakup at face value. Her mother, Nancy Raney, however, had doubts. “I need to hear your voice,” Nancy begged. When the texter refused to speak, Nancy reported Cari missing. 

While no one saw or spoke to Cari, more than 12,000 sinister emails and texts were sent in her name over the next years. Police believed Dave and his girlfriend, Shanna “Liz” Golyar, when they reported that the missing woman was cyberstalking them. The tormentor was eerily aware of Dave’s every move, knew when Liz visited and threatened the couple. It never occurred to Dave that Cari was a _victim_—that the real stalker had killed before, and was planning to kill again.

Leslie Rule tracks the heart-pounding path to long-awaited justice—from a twisted past to the deadly deception and the high-tech forensics that condemned the killer to prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Long and Faraway Gone: A Novel*













*WINNER OF THE EDGAR AWARD, THE MACAVITY AWARD, THE ANTHONY AWARD, AND THE BARRY AWARD FOR BEST PAPERBACK ORIGINAL

NOMINATED FOR THE 2015 LA TIMES BOOK PRIZE*

With the compelling narrative tension and psychological complexity of the works of Laura Lippman, Dennis Lehane, Kate Atkinson, and Michael Connelly, Edgar Award-nominee Lou Berney’s _The Long and Faraway Gone _is a smart, fiercely compassionate crime story that explores the mysteries of memory and the impact of violence on survivors—and the lengths they will go to find the painful truth of the events that scarred their lives.

In the summer of 1986, two tragedies rocked Oklahoma City. Six movie-theater employees were killed in an armed robbery, while one inexplicably survived. Then, a teenage girl vanished from the annual State Fair. Neither crime was ever solved.

Twenty-five years later, the reverberations of those unsolved cases quietly echo through survivors’ lives. A private investigator in Vegas, Wyatt’s latest inquiry takes him back to a past he’s tried to escape—and drags him deeper into the harrowing mystery of the movie house robbery that left six of his friends dead.

Like Wyatt, Julianna struggles with the past—with the day her beautiful older sister Genevieve disappeared. When Julianna discovers that one of the original suspects has resurfaced, she’ll stop at nothing to find answers.

As Wyatt's case becomes more complicated and dangerous, and Julianna seeks answers from a ghost, their obsessive quests not only stir memories of youth and first love, but also begin to illuminate dark secrets of the past. But will their shared passion and obsession heal them, or push them closer to the edge? Even if they find the truth, will it help them understand what happened, that long and faraway gone summer? Will it set them free—or ultimately destroy them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The House of Brides: A Novel*













*Jane Cockram makes her thrilling debut with this page-turning tale of psychological suspense in which a young woman whose life is in tatters flees to the safety of a family estate in England, but instead of comfort finds chilling secrets and lies.*

Miranda’s life and career has been a roller-coaster ride. Her successful rise to the top of the booming lifestyle industry as a social media influencer led to a humiliating fall after a controversial product she endorsed flopped. Desperate to get away from the hate-spewing trolls shaming her on the internet, she receives a mysterious letter from a young cousin in England that plunges her into a dark family mystery.

Miranda’s mother Tessa Summers, a famous author, died when Miranda was a child. The young woman’s only connection to the Summers family is through Tessa’s famous book _The House of Brides_—a chronicle of the generations of women who married into the infamous Summers family and made their home in the rambling Barnsley House, the family’s estate. From Gertrude Summers, a famed crime novelist, to Miranda’s grandmother Beatrice, who killed herself after setting fire to Barnsley while her children slept, each woman in The House of Brides is more notorious than the next. The house’s current “bride” is the beautiful, effervescent Daphne, her Uncle Max’s wife—a famed celebrity chef who saved Barnsley from ruin turning the estate into an exclusive culinary destination and hotel.

Curious about this legendary family she has never met, Miranda arrives at Barnsley posing as a prospective nanny answering an advertisement. She’s greeted by the compelling yet cold housekeeper Mrs. Mins, and meets the children and her Uncle Max—none of whom know her true identity. But Barnsley is not what Miranda expected. The luxury destination and award-winning restaurant is gone, and Daphne is nowhere to be found. Most disturbing, one of the children is in a wheelchair after a mysterious accident. What happened in this house? Where is Daphne? What darkness lies hidden in Barnsley?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Cutting: A McCabe and Savage Thriller (McCabe and Savage Thrillers Book 1) *













The first novel in the nationally bestselling McCabe and Savage series—perfect for fans of John Sandford and CJ Box.

Someone is stealing the hearts of beautiful women...

Detective Mike McCabe moved from a top homicide job with the NYPD to Portland, Maine to leave his failed marriage and suspicions of wrongdoing behind, and to find a more peaceful life for himself and his 13 year old daughter.

But the small New England city is not nearly as safe as he thought.

On a warm September night, a missing high-school athlete is found dead in a scrap metal yard, her heart removed from her body with surgical precision. As outrage over the killing spreads, a young business woman disappears while out on a morning jog.

McCabe is certain both crimes are the work of one man—a murderer skilled in cardiac surgery who is using his scalpel to target young women. With the clock ticking, McCabe and his partner Maggie Savage find themselves in a desperate race against time to find and rescue the missing woman before she becomes the next victim of the sadistic killer's blade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Chill of Night: A McCabe and Savage Thriller (McCabe and Savage Thrillers Book 2)*













A frozen corpse.
A missing witness.
Strange voices that aren't there.

One cold night, Lainie Goff, a glamorous young attorney on the fast track to a partnership at Portland's top firm, is found frozen in the trunk of her BMW on the local fishing pier.

Detectives Mike McCabe and Maggie Savage quickly uncover a long list of suspects: Lainie's boss, who was also her lover; an ex-priest who runs a shelter for runaway teens; an abusive stepfather who raped Lainie as a teen; and a creepy landlord who seems to know more than he should about her private life.

Still, there is no hard evidence until a mentally ill young woman who hears voices gives an island cop an eyewitness account he doesn't take seriously.

But when she too disappears, McCabe and Savage find themselves in a desperate race against time to stop a vicious killer before he rids himself of the only person who knows who he is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Girl on the Bridge: A McCabe and Savage Thriller (McCabe and Savage Thrillers Book 5)*













From _New York Times_ bestselling author of the acclaimed McCabe and Savage series comes an electrifying new thriller of taut and twisted suspense.

On a freezing December night, Hannah Reindel leaps to her death from an old railway bridge into the rushing waters of the river below. Yet the real cause of death was trauma suffered twelve years earlier when Hannah was plucked from a crowd of freshman girls at a college fraternity party, drugged, and then viciously assaulted by six members of the college football team.

Those responsible have never faced or feared justice. Until now. A month after Hannah’s death, Joshua Thorne—former Holden College quarterback and now a Wall Street millionaire—is found murdered, his body bound to a bed and brutally mutilated.

When a second attacker dies in mysterious circumstances, detectives Mike McCabe and Maggie Savage know they must find the killer before more of Hannah’s attackers are executed. But they soon realize, these murders may not be simple acts of revenge, but something far more sinister.

_The Girl on the Bridge_ is a compelling and harrowing tale of suspense that once read will not easily be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*To So Few: A Novel of the Battle of Britain*












*It is the Summer of 1940, and France has fallen to the invincible steamroller that is the might of Nazi Germany; Britain now stands alone, and the future looks bleak.* 
Pilot Officer Harry Rose, fresh from training and eager to prove himself, is posted to Excalibur Squadron, a Hawker Hurricane fighter unit based in southern England. In the coming weeks and months of that fateful summer, as the outnumbered RAF battle grimly with the Luftwaffe in the skies above Britain, Rose will come to know what it is to love, and will experience both the glorious euphoria of success and the desperate bitterness of loss. As his friends dwindle in number, Rose knows that it can be only a matter of time before it is his turn...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shane and the Hitwoman (The Organization Book 1)*













The follow up to Agnes and the Hitman. No one warned Shane or Agnes that it was going to be a red wedding. It’s eight months after the first, bloody, wedding at Two Rivers and things have calmed down and seven weddings have been hosted without a problem. But no longer.

Bring on an eclectic hitwoman, an amiable Duke, an icy Duchess, a lot of sharp swords, a crazed ex-Duchess, a computer hacker and a dog named Rhett, and you’ve got a recipe for an action-packed, hilarious novel about the perils and promises of commitment.

Shane has no idea as he’s hidden on a snowy hillside with his sniper rifle on a job for the Organization, how the mission connects to a pending wedding. The operation goes to hell and he’s rescued by his back-up; a younger, diminutive operative named Phoebe, who is armed with a short, but very sharp sword and an even sharper tongue.

A ‘small, intimate wedding’ is what was promised. But too late he learns that it involves the fate of a small, but powerful European kingdom. At stake? Not just Shane’s life and Two Rivers, but his future with Agnes and the Organization. For Phoebe, an up and comer in the Organization, it’s her chance to show what’s she capable of. But standing in the way is the crazed ex-wife of the Duke, a mountain of a man armed with a very big sword, and a traitor within the ranks of the Organization itself.

Who will be left standing and what will their future look like?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Most Important Lesson: What My Mother Taught Me That Will Change Alzheimer's and Dementia Care Forever*













*A healthcare worker recounts her eye-opening experience caring for her mother with Alzheimer’s—and the innovative communication method she discovered.*

Our society is buckling under the demands of Alzheimer’s disease and dementia care, but public health professional Laura Anthony discovered an innovative new approach to communicating with dementia sufferers. In _The Most Important Lesson_, Anthony brings you on her real-life journey as she cares for her mother suffering from Alzheimer’s disease. Her caregiving responsibilities left her worn out, confused, and angry—until one day when her mother accidentally provided a revealing insight. That seemingly simple moment opened a world of infinite possibilities, and as Anthony altered her approach to communicating with her mother, peace, love, and respect returned to their relationship.

_The Most Important Lesson_ provides the framework for caregivers and families to communicate more effectively with Alzheimer’s and dementia sufferers, creating a legacy with their loved one and finding comfort and support in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Benjamin Harrison: The American Presidents Series: The 23rd President, 1889-1893*













*The scion of a political dynasty ushers in the era of big government*

Politics was in Benjamin Harrison's blood. His great-grandfather signed the Declaration and his grandfather, William Henry Harrison, was the ninth president of the United States. Harrison, a leading Indiana lawyer, became a Republican Party champion, even taking a leave from the Civil War to campaign for Lincoln. After a scandal-free term in the Senate-no small feat in the Gilded Age-the Republicans chose Harrison as their presidential candidate in 1888. Despite losing the popular vote, he trounced the incumbent, Grover Cleveland, in the electoral college.

In contrast to standard histories, which dismiss Harrison's presidency as corrupt and inactive, Charles W. Calhoun sweeps away the stereotypes of the age to reveal the accomplishments of our twenty-third president. With Congress under Republican control, he exemplified the activist president, working feverishly to put the Party's planks into law and approving the first billion-dollar peacetime budget. But the Democrats won Congress in 1890, stalling his legislative agenda, and with the First Lady ill, his race for reelection proceeded quietly. (She died just before the election.) In the end, Harrison could not beat Cleveland in their unprecedented rematch.

With dazzling attention to this president's life and the social tapestry of his times, Calhoun compellingly reconsiders Harrison's legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**al's Quandary (Teristaque Book 2)*

Book 1 is currently *free here.*













*The number one space pirate in the galaxy…*

_…discovers she is the only one who can save it from utter decimation._

After stealing the most advanced Teristaque ship, Kal and her crew are pursued by an armada across the galaxy. Despite burning through space in the fastest vessel in the quadrant, there are too many factions after her to avoid them all.

Another spacecraft gets the drop on her. It’s Makiuarnek, the man who slaughtered her village, and he wants a truce.

There is evil brewing on her homeworld of Nigramoto, and the petty squabbles of the interstellar regimes are about to become inconsequential, and Kal is at the heart of it all.

She will either save all life in the galaxy or destroy it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Destiny's Cradle*













The Starship Destiny is on a thousand-year journey to colonize a distant planet. However, something happened long ago that upset the carefully laid plans of the starship's designers, a crisis, now long forgotten, that left the crew and its descendants trapped for generations within the ship's earth-like biosphere, its exits locked and its walls, shielded by a holographic force field, invisible to everyone trapped inside.

For teenagers Ben and Tessa, the biosphere is the only world they've ever known. Then, one day, as they are harvesting cotton on a warm afternoon, a hole opens up in a nearby meadow—like the doorway to another dimension. The hole disgorges a naked man, barely conscious and clutching a human leg bone. It then vanishes. As astonishing to Ben and Tessa, this man is a stranger to them, and in their close-knit world no one has ever seen a stranger before.

When he recovers, this man, Thomas Morgan, finds himself trapped in a small rural community where everyone regards him with bewildered awe. He alone knows they are inside the Destiny's earth-like biosphere. While he had spent the centuries in cryogenic hibernation, Ben, Tessa, and the others in this rustic community appear to be descendants of a small 'wake' crew that was originally charged with maintaining the ship's operating systems.

Soon, Morgan finds himself struggling, with the help of Ben and Tessa, to prevent a disastrous conflict between the simple farmers born in the biosphere and their technologically-advanced ancestors, now emerging from cryo and led by Tico Calder, the starship's arrogant and ruthless captain. To succeed, Morgan must uncover the cause of the crew's entrapment, including the role played by Agatha, an enigmatic young computer prodigy who lived hundreds of years earlier. He must also deal with the threat posed by Dante, a sentient robot of unknown origin, who has secretly controlled The Destiny for centuries and has the crew's fate, though not necessarily its best interests, in its unpredictable hands. And, finally, Morgan and his young friends must face what's awaiting them on the bewildering planet below, for the massive starship has finally reached its destination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**nslaught! (Outcast Starship Book 5)*


Book 1 is currently *free here.* 

Book 2 is currently *free here.* 

Book 3 is currently *free here.* 

Book 4 is currently *free here.*













*The real fight has just begun.*

*Just when it seemed their nemesis was vanquished,* the crew of the _Boomerang_ learn just how wrong they are.

Soon they are calling on old friends, and old enemies, as they follow the trail into a part of the galaxy Eli hoped to never visit again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nfliction! (Outcast Starship Book 6)*













*A new threat has emerged.*

*Just when it seemed their nemesis was vanquished,* the crew of the _Boomerang_ learn just how high the conspiracy goes.

Soon they are calling on old friends, and old enemies, as they follow a trail that leads into more danger than even Eli could imagine. This time, all the luck in the galaxy may not be enough to protect them from the powerful forces closing in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**eckoning! (Outcast Starship Book 7)*













*A traitor in their midst?*

*The fight with the Squadrons has always been personal.* But as Eli and his faithful crew take the fight to the Chairman, it's beginning to seem like their enemy is always two steps ahead of them.

To Eli, it seems like more than just familiarity.

It smells like a turncoat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nvasion! (Outcast Starship Book 8 )*













*Now is payback time.*

*It's been one long fight for survival,* but the crew of the _Boomerang_ is about to change that.

But deciding to go on the offensive is one thing. Winning the fight is quite another. All the luck in the galaxy may not be enough to protect them this time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**alvation! (Outcast Starship Book 9)*













*The final showdown is at hand.*

*It's the moment of truth* for Eli and the crew of the _Boomerang._ The final hurdle in their battle to end the threat from the Squadrons and Chairman Amos are at hand.

But there is one more surprise in store for Eli and it's the one thing he's not prepared to face.

But he must, for the sake of all humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Queen of Shadows (Throne of Glass series Book 4)*













_Sarah J. Maas's New York Times bestselling Throne of Glass series reaches new heights in this sweeping fourth volume._

Everyone Celaena Sardothien loves has been taken from her. But she's at last returned to the empire-for vengeance, to rescue her once-glorious kingdom, and to confront the shadows of her past...

She has embraced her identity as Aelin Galathynius, Queen of Terrasen. But before she can reclaim her throne, she must fight.

She will fight for her cousin, a warrior prepared to die just to see her again. She will fight for her friend, a young man trapped in an unspeakable prison. And she will fight for her people, enslaved to a brutal king and awaiting their lost queen's triumphant return.

Celaena's epic journey has captured the hearts and imaginations of millions across the globe. This fourth volume will hold readers rapt as Celaena's story builds to a passionate, agonizing crescendo that might just shatter her world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Empire of Storms (Throne Of Glass Series Book 5)*













*Kingdoms collide in Sarah J. Maas's epic fifth installment in the New York Times bestselling Throne of Glass series.*

The long path to the throne has only just begun for Aelin Galathynius. Loyalties have been broken and bought, friends have been lost and gained, and those who possess magic find themselves at odds with those don't.

As the kingdoms of Erilea fracture around her, enemies must become allies if Aelin is to keep those she loves from falling to the dark forces poised to claim her world. With war looming on all horizons, the only chance for salvation lies in a desperate quest that may mark the end of everything Aelin holds dear.

Aelin's journey from assassin to queen has entranced millions across the globe, and this fifth installment will leave fans breathless. Will Aelin succeed in keeping her world from splintering, or will it all come crashing down?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Brindle Dragon Boxed Set: Complete Series: Books 1 - 9*













*She's destined to soar with the dragons, but first...she must be chosen.*

*An epic dragon riding adventure you won't be able to put down.*

Eist was born to be a dragon rider; she just knows it. When fate conspires to take her parents and leave her orphaned and injured, her future appears bleak. Unwilling to back down, she is determined overcome a system stacked against her. But even if she passes all the tests, there's no guarantee she will ever fly on a dragon. Can she beat the odds and find her destiny, or will she be stranded on the ground?

The _Brindle Dragon Boxed Set_ contains the entire Brindle Dragon series, which follows the story of a young girl and the most unusual dragon anyone has ever seen as they set out to defeat an evil threatening to take over their world.

Stories Included:



Chosen
Awakened
Taken
Ambushed
Magic
Unleashed
Time Warp
Captured
Power of Three


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Serpent & Dove*













*New York Times Bestseller * Indiebound Bestseller * An Amazon Best Book of 2019 * B&N's YA Book Club Pick

"A brilliant debut, full of everything I love: a sparkling and fully realized heroine, an intricate and deadly system of magic, and a searing romance that kept me reading long into the night. Serpent & Dove is an absolute gem of a book." —Sarah J. Maas, #1 New York Times bestselling author of A Court of Thorns and Roses series

Bound as one, to love, honor, or burn. Book one of a stunning fantasy trilogy, this tale of witchcraft and forbidden love is perfect for fans of Kendare Blake and Sara Holland.*

Two years ago, Louise le Blanc fled her coven and took shelter in the city of Cesarine, forsaking all magic and living off whatever she could steal. There, witches like Lou are hunted. They are feared. And they are burned.

As a huntsman of the Church, Reid Diggory has lived his life by one principle: Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live. But when Lou pulls a wicked stunt, the two are forced into an impossible situation—marriage.

Lou, unable to ignore her growing feelings, yet powerless to change what she is, must make a choice. And love makes fools of us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Yellowstone Convergence*













*The clock is ticking as forces converge in an event unlike any seen by the modern world.*

Alex Lyons spends her days researching animals in the remote wilderness. But when a birthday present triggers her long-dormant powers over the elements, Alex has just 10 days before magic transforms her world forever.

Fleeing from the magic into the stormy December night, she finds herself stranded with an old flame. As progressively more dangerous incidents threaten his Montana ranch, Alex enlists the help of her best friend, a geoscientist from nearby Yellowstone, to help her investigate.

Meanwhile, Alex’s elemental magic is unpredictable and intensifying. And when a secret from her past is revealed, she realizes hers is not the only power on the rise. As Day 10 nears, Yellowstone is growing increasingly unstable, and Alex knows why. Will she pay the ultimate price to protect humanity?

Science and magic collide in this thriller that will keep you turning pages long into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Eternal*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

#1 bestselling author Lisa Scottoline offers a sweeping and shattering epic of historical fiction fueled by shocking true events, the tale of a love triangle that unfolds in the heart of Rome...in the creeping shadow of fascism.*

_What war destroys, only love can heal._

Elisabetta, Marco, and Sandro grow up as the best of friends despite their differences. Elisabetta is a feisty beauty who dreams of becoming a novelist; Marco the brash and athletic son in a family of professional cyclists; and Sandro a Jewish mathematics prodigy, kind-hearted and thoughtful, the son of a lawyer and a doctor. Their friendship blossoms to love, with both Sandro and Marco hoping to win Elisabetta's heart. But in the autumn of 1937, all of that begins to change as Mussolini asserts his power, aligning Italy's Fascists with Hitler's Nazis and altering the very laws that govern Rome. In time, everything that the three hold dear--their families, their homes, and their connection to one another--is tested in ways they never could have imagined.

As anti-Semitism takes legal root and World War II erupts, the threesome realizes that Mussolini was only the beginning. The Nazis invade Rome, and with their occupation come new atrocities against the city's Jews, culminating in a final, horrific betrayal. Against this backdrop, the intertwined fates of Elisabetta, Marco, Sandro, and their families will be decided, in a heartbreaking story of both the best and the worst that the world has to offer.

Unfolding over decades, _Eternal_ is a tale of loyalty and loss, family and food, love and war--all set in one of the world's most beautiful cities at its darkest moment. This moving novel will be forever etched in the hearts and minds of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A Christmas Mystery (The Cambridge Murder Mysteries Book 4)*













*Captivating British Whodunnit Murder Mystery Series with a twist of poison!


The plot* Professor Elizabeth Green, a professor of poisons, has travelled to Oxford to deliver a keynote speech at Catte College when Father Christmas bursts into a formal supper, leaving a woman dead. It is not long before Elizabeth herself is in the firing line with the local Oxford Inspector, as more bodies start to fall. Meanwhile as the snow comes down and suspects mount, Inspector Abley and Sergeant Lemon are finding it hard to communicate. Will Professor Elizabeth Green help solve the puzzle before Christmas Day? Join her at Christmas as she navigates festivities among the dead bodies.

*The Series* The Cambridge Murder Mysteries are set in the heart of Cambridge, England, featuring a vegan and animal-loving sleuth Elizabeth Green, and her sidekicks Inspector Abley and grandson, Godric. As the series unfolds, we learn more about these characters and their lives. If you like crime fiction, murder mysteries, whodunnits, women sleuths, traditional British detective stories, then you might like these books in the series: Bk1 ‘Poison’, Bk2 ‘Cursed’, Bk3 ‘Blood Moon’, Bk4 ‘A Christmas Mystery’, Bk5 ‘Valentine’s Day – Kiss of Death’, and the novella ‘Christmas Eve in Grantchester’.

Or, if you just like a good mystery set in Cambridge with all the quirky peculiarities of the English, then The Cambridge Murder Mysteries might be for you too. If you enjoy intelligent storytelling, strong and vulnerable characters with twists and turns of the plot, then you’ll love the puzzles of these whodunnits.Charlot's fondness for Cambridge is replicated in her series, which has been described as evocative and authentic of this historic English city.

*And what of Professor Elizabeth Green?* In her fifties, this female protagonist woman sleuth is quintessentially English. An eccentric professor in her ivory tower, she maintains a sharp wit, yet is flawed by her inability to connect well with people, instead giving off a cold, opinionated and sometimes acerbic air. Though very kind to all animals (dogs, cats and the rest!) - a vegan - and a great gardener, in truth she keeps her friends close, and only lets a few dear people into her world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Southern Magic Christmas (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 8 )*













It’s Christmas in Magnolia Cove and Pepper Dunn is ready. She’s making her list and checking it twice.

Giant snowmen? Check.
Magical snow? Check.
Murder? Check.
Wait—what?

Axel’s parents are visiting for the holiday and Pepper wants things to go smoothly. But when his mom insults the town Scrooge things turn rocky fast.

Worse, when the town Scrooge is murdered, fingers quickly point to Axel’s mom.
Now it’s up to Axel and Pepper to find the real murderer before his mom winds up paying the price for a crime she didn’t commit.

Can Pepper and Axel save the day or will the magical season of Christmas turn into the deadliest ever known to Magnolia Cove?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Death with a Double Edge: A Daniel Pitt Novel*













*Daniel Pitt’s investigation into his colleague’s murder leads him through London’s teeming underbelly to the suspicious dealings of one of England’s most influential shipbuilding magnates in a thrilling novel from New York Times bestselling author Anne Perry.

“Timely . . . and engaging . . . another terrific mystery.”—Bookreporter*

When junior barrister Daniel Pitt is summoned to the scene of a murder in the London district known as Mile End, he knows only that the victim is a senior barrister from the same firm. To Daniel’s relief, it is not his close friend Toby Kitteridge, but the question remains: What was this respected colleague doing in such a rough part of the city? The firm’s head, Marcus fford Croft, may know more than he admits, but fford Croft’s memory is not what it used to be, and his daughter, Miriam—Daniel’s sometime sidekick—isn’t in the country to offer her usual help. And so Daniel and Toby must investigate on their own, lest the police uncover something that may cast a suspicious light on the firm.

Their inquiries in Mile End lead them to a local brothel and to an opium den, but also—unexpectedly—to a wealthy shipbuilder crucial to Britain’s effort to build up its fleet, which may soon face the fearsome naval might of Germany. Daniel finds his path blocked by officials at every turn, his investigation so unwelcome that even his father, Special Branch head Thomas Pitt, receives a chilling warning from a powerful source. Suddenly, not just Daniel but his whole family—including his beloved mother, Charlotte—is in danger. Will Daniel’s devotion to justice be the undoing of his entire life, and endanger Britain’s defense at sea? As ever, the fates of family and history are inextricably intertwined in this spellbinder from Anne Perry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**rongful Death: An Anna Travis Novel (Anna Travis Mysteries Book 9)*













London’s Detective Chief Inspector Anna Travis must decide where her loyalties lie, duty to the job or personal ambition, in this masterful tale of suspense from the award-winning, international bestselling author of the Prime Suspect series—one of today’s finest crime writers, alongside such talents as Sophie Hannah, Ruth Rendell, Kate Atkinson, and Ian Rankin.

Six months ago, London nightclub owner Josh Reynolds was found dead. Ruled a suicide, the police investigation was closed. Then a young man, awaiting trial for armed robbery, tells his guards that Reynolds was murdered, and that he has information to share.

DCI Anna Travis is scheduled to leave for training at Quantico, as part of an exchange between the Met and the FBI. But before she can leave, she’s got to review the case thanks to her boss, DCS James Langton. Joining her team is senior FBI agent and crime scene expert Jessie Dewar.

The American’s brash manner quickly ruffles feathers throughout the Met, and what should have been a simple matter of tying up loose ends becomes a political powder keg when the competence of the original investigation team is challenged. Suddenly, Anna is faced with a dangerous choice. Will she close ranks to protect her people, or push to find the truth no matter what the consequences?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*White Night (The Dresden Files, Book 9)*













*Wizard Harry Dresden must investigate his own flesh and blood when a series of killings strike Chicago’s magic practitioners in this novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.*

Someone is targeting the members of the city’s supernatural underclass—those who don’t possess enough power to become full-fledged wizards. Some have vanished. Others appear to be victims of suicide. But now the culprit has left a calling card at one of the crime scenes—a message for Harry Dresden.

Harry sets out to find the apparent serial killer, but his investigation turns up evidence pointing to the one suspect he cannot possibly believe guilty: his half-brother, Thomas. To clear his brother’s name, Harry rushes into a supernatural power struggle that renders him outnumbered, outclassed, and dangerously susceptible to temptation.

And Harry knows that if he screws this one up, people will die—and one of them will be his brother...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Cul-de-sac: A Novel*













*A shooting lays bare the secrets harbored by five families in a sleepy suburban cul-de-sac in this riveting psychological thriller from the New York Times bestselling author of All the Wrong Places.

“Cul-de-sac proves once again that Joy Fielding is an ingenious master of domestic suspense.”—Samantha M. Bailey, USA Today and #1 national bestselling author of Woman on the Edge*

Someone on this quiet, unassuming cul-de-sac will be shot dead in the middle of a sultry July night.

Will it be Maggie, the perfectionist wife, or Craig, the husband who can’t quite live up to her expectations? They’ve packed up their two children and fled their life in California, hoping for a fresh start in Florida, only to find the demons of the past hovering on their doorstep.

Maybe it will be Nick, a highly respected oncologist, or his wife, Dani, a successful dentist, both with well-kept secrets of their own.

Or perhaps the victim will be Julia, an elderly widow, whose troubled grandson has recently moved in with her, introducing unsavory habits and even more unsavory acquaintances into her formerly quiet existence.

Then there’s Olivia and her husband, Sean. Having lost his job at a prestigious advertising agency, Sean is depressed, resentful of his working wife, and drinking heavily. He is also prone to increasingly violent fantasies.

And what of the newlyweds, Aiden and Heidi, whose marriage is already on the rocks, due to Aiden’s reluctance to stand up to his intrusive mother? Matters aren’t helped when Heidi befriends Julia’s grandson, setting the stage for a major blowup.

A diverse group of neighbors, to be sure. Yet all harbor secrets. All bear scars. And all have access to guns.

Not all will survive the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Marriage: An absolutely jaw-dropping psychological thriller*













*Ten years ago he killed my son. Today I married him.*

Ten years ago my darling son Jesse was murdered and our perfect family was destroyed. My strong, handsome boy, so full of life, became a memory, a photo I carried with me everywhere.

But today I’m finally close to finding happiness again. My ash-blonde hair has been curled into ringlets. Carefully placed white flowers frame my delicate features. The small, drab chapel has been prettied up with white satin, and there are tiny red hearts scattered on the small table where I will soon sign the register with my new husband.

*The man who killed my son.*

My friends and family can’t understand it. My neighbours whisper in the street whenever I walk past. How can I love a man like Tom?

*They don’t really know me at all…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*N**ecessary as Blood (Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James Book 13) *












_Necessary As Blood _is the latest entry in Deborah Crombie’s _New York Times _Notable, Edgar®, Agatha, and Macavity Awards-nominated mystery series featuring Scotland Yard detectives Duncan Kincaid and Gemma James. A Texan frequently compared to the masters of British crime fiction—including P.D. James, Martha Grimes, Barbara Vine, and fellow American Elizabeth George—Crombie dazzles once more with _Necessary As Blood_—a relentlessly suspenseful tale of a vanished mother, a murdered father, and a helpless, endangered child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**hadow (Lt Peter Harding Book 4)*













*It is 1940 when Peter Harding joins HM Submarine Shadow for his first tour of duty.*

Shadow is not a happy ship, ruled by an overbearing, unlikeable commander. But Harding learns rapidly, and the fortunes of war dictate changes in both his and Shadow’s future.

From infiltrating the fjords of Occupied Norway to stalking U-boats on the Mediterranean convoy runs, Shadow becomes both hunter and hunted in the deadly undersea war. But as the price and pace of battle at sea and on land builds, Harding’s fate becomes ever more closely linked with Shadow – and with her crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**emory Man (Amos Decker Book 1)*













*This "impossible to put down" #1 New York Times bestseller introduces Amos Decker, a gifted police detective with a perfect memory who must solve a mystery he wishes he could forget: his family's murder (Washington Post).*

Amos Decker's life changed forever--twice.

The first time was on the gridiron. A big, towering athlete, he was the only person from his hometown of Burlington ever to play in the NFL. But his career ended before it had a chance to begin. On his very first play, a violent helmet-to-helmet collision knocked him off the field forever, and left him with an improbable side effect--he can forget nothing.

The second time was at home nearly two decades later. Now a police detective, Decker returned from a stakeout one evening and entered a nightmare--his wife, young daughter, and brother-in-law had been murdered.

His family destroyed, their killer's identity as mysterious as the motive behind the crime, and unable to forget a single detail from that horrible night, Decker finds his world collapsing around him. He leaves the police force, loses his home, and winds up on the street, taking piecemeal jobs as a private investigator when he can.

But over a year later, a man turns himself in to the police and confesses to the murders. At the same time a horrific event nearly brings Burlington to its knees, and Decker is called back in to help with this investigation. Decker also seizes his chance to learn what really happened to his family that night. To uncover the stunning truth, he must use his remarkable gifts and confront the burdens that go along with them. He must endure the memories he would much rather forget. And he may have to make the ultimate sacrifice.

_Memory Man_ will stay with you long after the turn of the final page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Executive Orders (A Jack Ryan Novel Book 7)*













*Don't Miss the Original Series Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan Starring John Krasinski!

The President is dead. Now, the weight of the world falls on Jack Ryan’s shoulders in this extraordinary #1 New York Times bestseller from Tom Clancy.
*
At the climax of _Debt of Honor_, the most devastating terrorist act in the history of the world left the President, the Joint Chiefs, the Supreme Court, and nearly all of Congress dead. Only Jack Ryan, confirmed Vice President mere minutes before, survived to take the reins of a shaken and leaderless country. Now he must rebuild a government, comfort a grieving nation, and become a true leader. Meanwhile, he is surrounded by enemies—both inside the White House and around the world—all of them plotting to destroy an untested President. And bring an already wounded country to its knees....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**srael: A Concise History of a Nation Reborn *













*Winner of the Jewish Book of the Year Award*

The first comprehensive yet accessible history of the state of Israel from its inception to present day, from Daniel Gordis, "one of the most respected Israel analysts" (_The Forward_) living and writing in Jerusalem.

Israel is a tiny state, and yet it has captured the world’s attention, aroused its imagination, and lately, been the object of its opprobrium. Why does such a small country speak to so many global concerns? More pressingly: Why does Israel make the decisions it does? And what lies in its future?

We cannot answer these questions until we understand Israel’s people and the questions and conflicts, the hopes and desires, that have animated their conversations and actions. Though Israel’s history is rife with conflict, these conflicts do not fully communicate the spirit of Israel and its people: they give short shrift to the dream that gave birth to the state, and to the vision for the Jewish people that was at its core. Guiding us through the milestones of Israeli history, Gordis relays the drama of the Jewish people’s story and the creation of the state. Clear-eyed and erudite, he illustrates how Israel became a cultural, economic and military powerhouse—but also explains where Israel made grave mistakes and traces the long history of Israel’s deepening isolation.

With _Israel_, public intellectual Daniel Gordis offers us a brief but thorough account of the cultural, economic, and political history of this complex nation, from its beginnings to the present. Accessible, levelheaded, and rigorous, _Israel _sheds light on the Israel’s past so we can understand its future. The result is a vivid portrait of a people, and a nation, reborn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Universe in Flames - Olympus Rising (7 Books + 2 Extras) Box Set: An Epic Space Opera Adventure (UiF: A "Gods & Myths collide" Space Opera Saga Book 1)*













*I am Fury. Evil has followed me to Earth. I shall Protect this World until my Dying Breath.*

*OVER 3000 PAGES OF EPIC & NON-STOP ACTION SPACE OPERA!*
The best edition yet! Contains a brand new exclusive Story (*Saroudis's Destiny*) & more extras.

The Star Alliance has fallen, and the survivors flee into the unknown.

To a small planet called…Earth.

Even aboard the Destiny, ace pilot Chase Athanatos has always felt like an outsider…like something different was coursing through his veins.

That unknown force could be the key to survival.

War is coming – the most devastating war the universe has ever known. On the Destiny, morale is low. And Earth hangs in the balance.

*Is Chase ready for the task ahead? Can he survive an enemy feared throughout the ages?*

Find out in the best version yet of the Universe in Flames best-selling saga. 3000+ pages of non-stop action. Join the ride today and discover why readers praise this series so much.

_Olympus Rising contains a brand new story (*Saroudis’s Destiny*) as well as a sneak peek of the prequel series (& loads of other Extras). More details below:_

-The prequel story *Wings of Destiny*
-A new & *exclusive* story: *Saroudis's Destiny*
-A sneak peek at the upcoming *Athena Prequel Series*
-*Character interviews*
-A beautiful digital *Art Book*: The Art of Christian Kallias (downloadable)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shadow Wars: Universe in Flames Books 8 to 14 Box Set (UiF: A "Gods & Myths collide" Space Opera Saga Book 2)*













*Know Thy True Enemy… Lest it Devours your Soul.

OVER 2,400 pages of epic Space Opera.*
The sudden arrival of the Asgardians into the Fury War tilts the balance of power in the galaxy back into the Alliance's favor. Will their help be enough to stop an enemy as ruthless as the bloodthirsty Furies?

Nothing is more dangerous than foes backed into a corner. The more resistance they encounter, the harder they'll push forward, relentlessly obliterating everyone standing in their path.

Not everything is as it seems, however, and true evil often operates in the shadows... lurking through the darkness, remaining undetected until it's ready to strike.

Chase must put everything on the line to stop the Furies from plunging the universe into chaos. War demands sacrifice, but is Chase ready to pay the piper?

If he fails, the already wavering flame of hope will be snuffed out.

*Forever.*

*___*

_The *Shadow Wars Box Set* also contains the extra story "Descent" as a downloadable ebook (set in between book 10 and 11)._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Great De-evolution: The Complete Collection*













In 2013, the first of three novels was released that depicted a quiet and bleak ending of mankind. _The Man Who Watched The World End_ provided a gradual and inevitable extinction without fighting or action, only people growing old and witnessing each aspect of society slowly fade away around them. Readers loved the personal and introspective take on the end of the world, and the following year _A Different Alchemy_ provided readers with another story set in the Great De-evolution. The third apocalyptic novel, _The Hauntings of Playing God_, offers a final story of one person struggling to survive as the human population has disappeared around her.

The Complete Collection presents all three Great De-evolution books in one volume for the first time. Be warned, these are not stories for people who need action sequences or pretty endings. But if you love introspective, reflective stories or want a different take on the end of mankind, these stories are for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**inds of Ares: An Apocalypse Thriller*













The clear blue skies suddenly turn bright pink and within a few seconds it begins … nature explodes with a vengeance.

Like most people, Jana Lucas pays little attention to the details about the weather. All that changes when she is invited to join an online survival group. There she learns of the impending natural disasters that the world faces. Even though the reasoning behind the forthcoming apocalypse is outlandish, Jana falls into the intrigue. She packs up her family, supplies, and in an old RV sets a destination for the mysterious safe zone, Olympus.

All on the word of an anonymous scientist online.

Those who know her, view her choices as unreasonable and over the top. Even her easy-going husband thinks she has gone too far.

Then it begins.

The wicked and devastating first storm strikes and it is just the beginning.

The storms will continue, increasing in intensity, becoming a constant force all leading to one massive extinction-level event.

With knowledge of what’s to come and limited resources, Jana must lead her family and a group of survivors to the only place deemed safe before the final fury hits. A trek across the country that will be nothing short of a minefield of massive disasters.

Will Jana and the group make it in time? If … they can make it at all.

Winds of Ares is a standalone novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*The Official Guide to Christmas in the South: Or, If You Can't Fry It, Spraypaint It Gold*













_No place celebrates Christmas like Dixie, and with this charming, humorous guide, anyone can learn how to deck the halls, Southern style_


It's the one time of the year when both the divine and debutantes take center stage in a perfect storm of hot glue and cheese grits: Christmas. But successfully navigating through the holiday season can be more complex than Santa's midnight journey. There are pitfalls hotter than any chimney -- and social situations more slippery than any roof! But now _The Official Guide to Christmas in the South_ has arrived to reveal the finer and sometimes unspoken details of Dixie etiquette.

Perfect for a true Southerner's coffee table or an imposter's survival guide, _The Official Guide to Christmas in the South_ is the gift that will keep on regifting season after season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**rs. Miracle: A Novel (Angels Book 4)*













Also a motion picture from the Hallmark Channel, this is a fan favorite from #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Debbie Macomber. 

*They call her Mrs. Miracle…*

Seth Webster's heart never healed after he lost his adored wife. Now, with Christmas approaching, wild twin boys to raise alone, a home in chaos, and the latest in a long line of exasperated housekeepers quitting in disgust, Seth needs more than help to keep his family together...he needs a miracle.

And then one arrives on his doorstep. Her name is Mrs. Merkle, but the kids call her "Mrs. Miracle"—and from the moment the warm, knowing, and very patient nanny appears, everything is different. Her sassy spirit is infectious, and it gives Seth the courage to approach Reba, a beautiful travel agent who's been hurt and betrayed, and is afraid to ever love again. Through the magic of faith—and with a little help from a children's Christmas pageant and a lot of encouragement from Mrs. Miracle—Seth and Reba might just be able to find a Christmas miracle of their very own: true love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Girl and the Cursed Lake (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 12)*













*There are nightmares in this world you cannot escape.
For Dean, the haunting of his past is one he cannot leave behind…

How much of the past do you carry with you?*
It's a question FBI Agent Emma Griffin has dealt with throughout her career.
This time is different.
Months after a case brought her face to face with her own past and an unresolved disappearance that haunted her, she finds herself delving into the past of one of those closest to her. She learns about the turning moment of Dean's life and the torment that still follows him as they try to find closure for him.
The investigation brings up another question possibly more difficult than the first.

*What do you believe?*
A mountain campground abandoned after years of deaths and disappearances is said to be cursed. Those who trespass there are said to encounter lingering ghosts. Emma doesn’t believe in either but is drawn into the darkness of the unsolved cases and how they interweave with her life and the life of those she loves the most. When there's another disappearance, she must shift through what is real, and what isn’t, to end the inescapable nightmare of the abandoned campground. And to help bring the truth to its mystifying and horror-filled past.

*Nothing is as it seems. But one thing is for certain.
The case of the Cursed Lake is not a dream.
It’s Dean’s worst nightmare.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*November's Past (Larry Macklin Mysteries Book 1)*













The job of criminal investigator in a rural Florida county is never easy, but it’s even harder when your father is the sheriff.
When Larry Macklin investigates the murder of a mutilated stranger, the search for the victim’s identity intersects with an arson investigation. The common thread is a small group of people who were in high school together in the ’70s, including Larry’s own father. Before Larry can rule any of them out as the killer, one of them turns up dead.
Why is the murderer targeting this particular group? What past secrets could be worth killing for now? Larry is running out of time and suspects, and his search for the truth may make him the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Winter's Chill (Larry Macklin Mysteries Book 16)*













Criminal investigator Larry Macklin faces the worst moment of his life when his father, Sheriff Ted Macklin, is attacked and left for dead by the side of the road. Larry’s days become a blur of hospital vigils and watching from the sidelines as his colleagues, Pete and Julio, launch an investigation into what happened.

In order to help clear their schedules, Larry takes over several cases from Pete and Julio, including a string of high-end auto thefts and a mysterious assault where the victim clearly knows his assailant but refuses to press charges. These do little to distract Larry from worrying about his dad, who’s slowly recovering but showing worrying signs of brain damage.

Then the department is rocked by a discovery that closes a five-year-old missing-person case… and points to a disturbing answer regarding the attack on the sheriff. As the Adams County criminal investigations team tries to tie up loose ends that don’t make any sense, a dangerous winter storm sets its sights on North Florida. Before the storm is over, Larry will find himself on a wild ride to catch the most mysterious criminal of his career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher: A Shocking Murder and the Undoing of a Great Victorian Detective*













*The New York Times bestselling account of the real-life murder that inspired the birth of modern detective fiction.*

In June of 1860 three-year-old Saville Kent was found at the bottom of an outdoor privy with his throat slit. The crime horrified all England and led to a national obsession with detection, ironically destroying, in the process, the career of perhaps the greatest detective in the land.

At the time, the detective was a relatively new invention; there were only eight detectives in all of England and rarely were they called out of London, but this crime was so shocking, as Kate Summerscale relates in her scintillating new book, that Scotland Yard sent its best man to investigate, Inspector Jonathan Whicher.

Whicher quickly believed the unbelievable--that someone within the family was responsible for the murder of young Saville Kent. Without sufficient evidence or a confession, though, his case was circumstantial and he returned to London a broken man. Though he would be vindicated five years later, the real legacy of Jonathan Whicher lives on in fiction: the tough, quirky, knowing, and all-seeing detective that we know and love today . . . from the cryptic Sgt. Cuff in Wilkie Collins's _The Moonstone _to Dashiell Hammett's Sam Spade.

_The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher_ is a provocative work of nonfiction that reads like a Victorian thriller, and in it Kate Summerscale has fashioned a brilliant, multilayered narrative that is as cleverly constructed as it is beautifully written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*What She Knew: A Novel*













*THE NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER*

In her enthralling debut, Gilly Macmillan explores a mother’s search for her missing son, weaving a taut psychological thriller as gripping and skillful as _The Girl on the Train_ and _The Guilty One_.

In a heartbeat, everything changes…

Rachel Jenner is walking in a Bristol park with her eight-year-old son, Ben, when he asks if he can run ahead. It’s an ordinary request on an ordinary Sunday afternoon, and Rachel has no reason to worry—until Ben vanishes. 

Police are called, search parties go out, and Rachel, already insecure after her recent divorce, feels herself coming undone. As hours and then days pass without a sign of Ben, everyone who knew him is called into question, from Rachel’s newly married ex-husband to her mother-of-the-year sister. Inevitably, media attention focuses on Rachel too, and the public’s attitude toward her begins to shift from sympathy to suspicion.

As she desperately pieces together the threadbare clues, Rachel realizes that nothing is quite as she imagined it to be, not even her own judgment. And the greatest dangers may lie not in the anonymous strangers of every parent’s nightmares, but behind the familiar smiles of those she trusts the most.

Where is Ben? The clock is ticking...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**igher Law Box Set, Volume 2: Mike Daley/Rosie Fernandez Novels 5-7*













Sheldon Siegel’s critically acclaimed novels have sold millions of copies worldwide.

San Francisco criminal defense attorneys Mike Daley and Rosie Fernandez have been called two of the most beloved characters in contemporary crime fiction. *HIGHER LAW 2* continues with novels 5-7 in the series: THE CONFESSION, JUDGMENT DAY and PERFECT ALIBI.

*CRITICS and READERS love these books: *
_Publishers Weekly _Review of *THE CONFESSION*: (4.5/5 stars) Lawyer and ex-priest Mike Daley is back again...this time going to bat for Father Ramon Aguirre, his longtime friend and beloved priest in San Francisco’s Mission District. Aguirre is accused of murdering Maria Concepcion, a fiercely competitive lawyer who became a celebrity after instigating and successfully settling several abuse cases against the Roman Catholic Church. Her latest suit alleging sexual impropriety by a prominent priest has come to an abrupt halt with her death, and the prosecutor is claiming that Ramon, whose fingerprints are found on the murder weapon and her naked body, is guilty. Daley believes in Ramon’s innocence and agrees to help him pro bono despite the archdiocese’s insistence that they be his sole representation. Incriminating evidence against Ramon continues to appear, including the possibility that he has fathered Maria’s unborn child. As Daley moves from the drug and prostitution-ridden underbelly of San Francisco, where auto parts and offers of legal aid are exchanged for cooperation, to the tension-filled courtroom and the hushed offices of the church, it gradually becomes apparent that Ramon isn’t the only character with a lot at stake in this intelligent, timely thriller.

_Booklist Starred Review_ For* JUDGMENT DAY* (4.5/5 stars) Hope springs eternal, wrote Alexander Pope, but optimism is wearing thin for law partners Mike Daley and Rosie Fernandez. The pair of legal eagles, who remained in business after their marriage went bust, is working to stop the execution of Nathan Fineman, a onetime Mob lawyer accused of gunning down three people at a Chinatown restaurant. Fineman’s health may be failing, but his mind is alive. He’s convinced San Francisco cops planted the murder weapon on him as payback for his successful defense of drug dealers. Fineman’s claim is more than just an indictment of the SFPD; it’s an emotional blow to Daley, whose late father was one of the first cops at the scene on the night of the murders. Minutes turn to days as Mike and Rosie seek evidence that might exonerate their client (and possibly implicate Mike’s respected old man). Drug dealers, wily lawyers, crooked businessmen, and conflicted cops populate the pages of this latest in a best-selling series from Siegel, a practicing attorney in San Francisco for more than 25 years. A compelling cast and plenty of suspense put this one right up there with the best of Lescroart and Turow. Booklist Review.

Booklist Review of *PERFECT ALIBI *(4.6/5): Siegel, an attorney-author who deserves to be much better known, has produced another tightly plotted, fluidly written legal thriller. San Francisco defense attorney Mike Daley and his ex-wife and partner, Rosie Fernandez, are shocked to learn that their daughter’s boyfriend has been arrested for murdering his father, a superior court judge. Despite their misgivings—their daughter, Grace, is the boy’s alibi—they take the case, but they don’t expect their investigation to lead them in the sordid direction it takes. Daley and Fernandez, making their seventh appearance, are as engaging as when we first met them (in Special Circumstances), and the story is typically intricate and suspenseful. Siegel is a very talented writer, stylistically closer to Turow than Grisham, and this novel should be eagerly snapped up by fans of those giants (and also by readers of John Lescroart).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**eep Sky (Travis Chase Series Book 3)*












Patrick Lee’s extraordinary Breach trilogy comes to an explosive and breathtaking conclusion with _Deep Sky_—as Travis Chase of the ultra-secret government agency Tangent finally comes face to face with the decision that could determine the ultimate fate of the world. With _The Breach_, _Ghost Country_, and now _Deep Sky_, Patrick Lee has established himself as a major voice in the thriller genre, combining ingenious scenarios with non-stop action and _X-Files_-like strangeness. His electrifying fiction has earned exuberant praise from a host of _New York Times_ bestselling masters of suspense (“Audacious and terrifying” —Lee Child, “Brilliant…Pure exhilaration from the first page to the last” —James Rollins, “WOW! Double Wow!...Makes Tom Clancy look like the slowest child in the class.” —Stephen Coonts). Everything ends here…and there is nowhere on Earth to hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Extractor - A Jack Storm Spy Thriller: Assassination Espionage Mission*













*What if you had nothing to live for and nothing to lose…*

Devastated after his wife and daughter disappeared in a mysterious plane crash, Jack Storm, former CIS extractor, is failing to keep it all together. When a crucial asset is trapped in Tehran, the agency has no choice but to bring their top agent Jack back into service. They assign him a nearly-impossible mission, knowing he’s a ticking time bomb…

Sent in with a know-it-all rookie, despondent Jack is relentlessly hunted at every turn. If he is caught, he’ll be hanged. But does Jack even care?

Double-crossed, alone, and with the clock ticking, Jack, now more furious than hopeless, focuses his rage. But what does he have left to sacrifice to ensure the asset makes it out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Detachment (A John Rain Novel)*













_John Rain is back. And “the most charismatic assassin since James Bond” (_San Francisco Chronicle_) is up against his most formidable enemy yet: the nexus of political, military, media, and corporate factions known only as the Oligarchy._

When legendary black ops veteran Colonel Scott “Hort” Horton tracks Rain down in Tokyo, Rain can’t resist the offer: a multi-million dollar payday for the “natural causes” demise of three ultra-high-profile targets who are dangerously close to launching a coup in America.

But the opposition on this job is going to be too much for even Rain to pull it off alone. He’ll need a detachment of other deniable irregulars: his partner, the former Marine sniper, Dox. Ben Treven, a covert operator with ambivalent motives and conflicted loyalties. And Larison, a man with a hair trigger and a secret he’ll kill to protect.

From the shadowy backstreets of Tokyo and Vienna, to the deceptive glitz and glamour of Los Angeles and Las Vegas, and finally to a Washington, D.C. in a permanent state of war, these four lone wolf killers will have to survive presidential hit teams, secret CIA prisons, and a national security state as obsessed with guarding its own secrets as it is with invading the privacy of the populace.

But first, they’ll have to survive each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Feeling of Life Itself: Why Consciousness Is Widespread but Can't Be Computed*













*A thought-provoking argument that consciousness—more widespread than previously assumed—is the feeling of being alive, not a type of computation or a clever hack*

In _The Feeling of Life Itself_, Christof Koch offers a straightforward definition of consciousness as any subjective experience, from the most mundane to the most exalted—the feeling of being alive. Psychologists study which cognitive operations underpin a given conscious perception. Neuroscientists track the neural correlates of consciousness in the brain, the organ of the mind. But why the brain and not, say, the liver? How can the brain—three pounds of highly excitable matter, a piece of furniture in the universe, subject to the same laws of physics as any other piece—give rise to subjective experience? Koch argues that what is needed to answer these questions is a quantitative theory that starts with experience and proceeds to the brain. In _The Feeling of Life Itself_, Koch outlines such a theory, based on integrated information.

Koch describes how the theory explains many facts about the neurology of consciousness and how it has been used to build a clinically useful consciousness meter. The theory predicts that many, and perhaps all, animals experience the sights and sounds of life; consciousness is much more widespread than conventionally assumed. Contrary to received wisdom, however, Koch argues that programmable computers will not have consciousness. Even a perfect software model of the brain is not conscious. Its simulation is fake consciousness. Consciousness is not a special type of computation—it is not a clever hack. Consciousness is about being.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Death Dealer: The Memoirs of the SS Kommandant at Auschwitz*












By his own admission, SS Kommandant Rudolf Hess's was history's greatest mass murderer, having personally supervised the extermination of approximately two million people, mostly Jews, at the death camp in Auschwitz, Poland. Death Dealer is the first complete translation of Hess's memoirs into English.These bone-chilling memoirs were written between October 1946 and April 1947. At the suggestion of Professor Sanislaw Batawia, a psychologist, and Professor Jan Shen, the prosecuting attorney for the Polish War Crimes Commission in Warsaw, Hess wrote a lengthy and detailed description of how the camp developed, his impressions of the various personalities with whom he dealt, and even the extermination of millions in the gas chambers. This written testimony is perhaps the most important document attesting to the Holocaust, because it is the only candid, detailed, and (for the most part) honest description of the Final Solution from a high-ranking SS officer intimately involved in carrying out the plans of Hitler and Himmler.

With the cold objectivity of a common hit-man, Höss chronicles the discovery of the most effective poison gas, and the technical obstacles that often thwarted his aim to kill as efficiently as possible. Staring at the horror without reacting, Hess allowed conditions at Auschwitz to reduce human beings to walking skeletons - then he labelled them as subhumans fit only to die. Readers will witness Hess's shallow rationalizations as he tries to balance his deeds with his increasingly disturbed, yet always ineffectual, conscience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Fighting in Hell: The German Ordeal on the Eastern Front*












The German war in Russia was so brutal in all its extremes that all past experiences paled beside it. Everything in Russia—the land, the climate, the distances and above all the people—were harder, harsher, more unforgiving and more deadly than anything the German soldier had ever faced before. One panzer-grenadier who fought in the West and in Russia summed it up: In the West war was the same honourable old game; nobody went out of his way to be vicious, and fighting stopped often by five in the afternoon. But in the East, the Russians were trying to kill you—all the time.The four detailed reports of campaigning in Russia included in this invaluable book (Russian Combat Methods in WWII, Effects of Climate on Combat in European Russia, Combat in Russian Forests and Swamps and Warfare in the Far North) were written in the late 1940s and early 1950s, as part of the US Army programme to record the German strategies and tactics of World War II directly from the commanders. The authors were all veterans of the fighting they described, and frankly admitted that the soldiers sent to Russia were neither trained nor equipped to withstand the full fury of the elements there. The German high command had been under the impression that the Red Army could be destroyed west of the Dnepr, and there would be no need for conducting operations in cold, snow and mud. Fighting in Hell shows what really happened, through first-hand accounts of the commanders who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Long Way Home from Crete*












As the clouds of war and anti-Semitic feelings gather pace in 1930’s Europe, Abraham recognizes the danger that he and others are facing and decides to leave his comfortable life in Germany and travel with his family to Israel. There he intends to make a new life, far from the gathering storm, but life as an exile means a different set of hardships and as a means to support his family he eventually enlists in the British Royal Pioneer Corps, the only unit in the British military where an enemy alien was allowed to serve. Within its ranks, fighting in desperate battles in Greece and Tobruk, Abraham must find deep reserves of strength and resilience if he is to survive the conflict and return to his wife, Genia, who is left struggling to raise their young son as a single parent in a new country. As the war drags on interminably, Abraham is left shattered by his wife’s unexpected infidelity. But even greater challenges must be faced by his son, Aaron, who is sent to live in an orphanage. There, his struggles mirror those of his father and he too must find a way to survive the most arduous conditions until they can be reunited. Based on a true story and linked to the personal account of an Israeli Royal Pioneer Corps soldier, The Long Way Home From Crete is a story of war, duty, love and honor, set against the backdrop of some of the most tumultuous events in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Voices from Stalingrad: First-hand Accounts from World War II's Cruellest Battle*













*This history of the pivotal WWII Battle of Stalingrad reveals newly translated firsthand accounts from Russian and German soldiers as well as civilians.*

In August of 1942, the German Army and Axis Powers invaded the city of Stalingrad in Southern Russia. The ensuing battle was one of the most protracted and bitterly fought conflicts of the Second World War. More than five months later, Germany was forced to retreat in what would be a major turning point in the war.

_Voices from Stalingrad_ presents a vividly intimate account of the battle. It is largely told through the personal accounts of the German and Soviet soldiers who fought, the Russian civilians who watched the destruction of their city, and Western onlookers such as diplomats and newspaper correspondents. Many of these voices are gleaned from newly-discovered archive material, and from rare sources and reminiscences in Germany and Russia, including KGB sources.

No previous work about Stalingrad places such emphasis on the experience of ordinary fighters and civilians. Further supporting the accounts—many of which have never been published or are totally unknown in the English-speaking world—are numerous archival photographs from both sides of the front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**talingrad Battle of the Century*












Vasiliy Chuikov offers an authentic history of the Battle of Stalingrad. After all, he was there. Chuikov's account of the battle was first published in 1962. That book was translated into English and published in the 1965 book, The Battle for Stalingrad. This book, Stalingrad: Battle of the Century, is a translation of Chuikov's 1975 edition, a very different work. I have now re-edited the book and eliminated some mistakes. No translation is ever perfect.There is no doubt that Stalingrad was a turning point in World War II. It was, perhaps, a turning point in human history. Adolf Hitler's psychopathic obsession with conquering the stronghold on the Volga made this an event of more than military significance. Chuikov himself wrote that Stalingrad was 'an objective at which all strategic, tactical, political and aspirational goals coalesced.' Indeed. It was the beginning of the end for the Third Reich. It bolstered the stumbling Soviet Union. We live with the consequences of both. The propaganda you will find in this book is quaint and amusing. You can ignore it. Do not ignore the analysis of a preeminent battlefield commander. Chuikov, perhaps, said more than he intended. This book speaks to the nature of war in great detail. It also has something to say about the human condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**talingrad: First Tank, First Guards*












Most of the better-known accounts of the Battle of Stalingrad from Red Army generals deem the counterstrikes delivered by First Tank Army and First Guards Army in the defensive phase of the battle failures. Konstantin Rokossovskiy, in _Victory on the Volga_, characterized these efforts as 'premature' and 'hastily prepared,' resulting in 'unjustifiable losses.' Vasily Chuikov damned the counterstrike by Stalingrad Front forces (of which First Guards Army was part) with faint praise.

General (later Marshal) Moskalenko, commanded both First Tank Army and First Guards Army in those operations. Unsurprisingly, he had a different view. He, along with Aleksandr Vasilev'sky, felt that the operations gained time for the Soviet Supreme Comrade to accumulate reserves and prevented the Germans from taking Stalingrad in a sudden onset.

I have translated Chuikov's _Stalingrad: Battle of the Century_ and Rokossovskiy's _Victory on the Volga. _This is an edited summary of three chapters in Moskalenko's _Southwestern Theater: 1941-43_.

Which side do you come down on?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Southwestern Theater: 1941-43*












Kirill Moskalenko commanded Red Army forces from the first day of the Great Patriotic War to the last. His remarkable path led him from the border battles that began the war to the left flank of the Battle of Moscow, to the Kharkov Offensive of May 1942, to Stalingrad and on to the campaigns of Southwestern Theater forces which resulted in the creation of the Kursk Salient. This first volume of his memoirs ends in early 1943. Moskalenko moved from one unit to another with what may seem astonishing rapidity.

Stalin and, to some degree, the generals who made up Stavka, the Supreme Command, insisted on the impossible and often relieved those who did not deliver it. In Moskalenko's case, it was no reflection on his perceived competence as a battlefield commander. The author never goes so far as to criticize Stalin personally but he is surprisingly candid in his complaints about unrealistic objectives. He argues that, before Stalingrad, the best the Red Army could do was to slow the German advance with a dynamic defense. The author describes in great detail many episodes in the first two years of the war. The reader may not be familiar with some. Moskalenko commanded troops during —the desperate fighting retreat from the border which culminated in the disastrous encirclement cauldron outside Kiev. —the Red Army counter-offensive that stymied Operation Typhoon, the German attempt in conquer Moscow in the first year of the war. —the indecisive (and little discussed) offensive operations early in the next year, culminating in the catastrophic Red Army Kharkov Offensive of May 1942. —the active defense against German Operations Frediricus I, Wilhelm and Frediricus II, which were preparation for the massive German offensive of summer 1942. Moskalenko's Thirty-Eight Army withdrew from the Northern Donets River to the outskirts of Stalingrad, under constant threat of encirclement. —the counterstrikes on the periphery of Stalingrad by First Tank Army and First Guards Army, both commanded by Moskalenko. Those who study Stalingrad are familiar with the famous battle of Chuikov’s Sixty-Second Army within the city. Chuikov gets well-deserved credit; but, when the operations outside the city are discussed, they are often described as failures. Moskalenko maintains otherwise. He argues that his armies fought effectively against superior German forces and refutes Chuikov’s contention that large enemy forces were not diverted away from the direct assault on the city. His account differs in other details from that of Chuikov. That, in itself, makes this first volume worth a read. After Stalingrad, Moskalenko commanded Fortieth Army and gained heady victories in December November 1942 through February 1943, resulting in the liberation of Voronezh, Kastornoe, Belgorod and Kharkov. The confidence and optimism resulting from Red Army victories once more informed poor decision-making. In an unrealistic attempt to exploit those victories against the underestimated remaining German forces, the Red Army lost Kharkov once more. The Wehrmacht pushed back depleted and overextended Soviet forces to the northeast, preparing the ground for the decisive Battle of Kursk in the next summer. If you appreciate detail, I have included links to Red Army maps from the time and created a gazetteer with the Cyrillic spelling of place names allowing the reader to study them.

I intend to follow with Volume II, The Southwestern Theater 1943-45. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Victory on the Volga*













Fair warning. This is not a memoir. This is not a page-turner. Marshal Rokossovskiy (who is editor, not author) and the gang of military men who helped him produce this tome never meant to write a novel.

Now for the good part. This is a compendium of military reports, and analysis of those reports, dealing with the entire campaign of which Stalingrad was the centerpiece. It is an exhaustive detailing of events taking place between July 1942 and February 1943 as far north as Voronezh Oblast', as far west as Ukraine and as far south as Dagestan.

I freely admit that I'm not the most learned scholar of military history. In translating other books dealing with Stalingrad, I was left wondering why I did not know exactly what happened in the great bend of the Don and on the Don-Volga land bridge in July, August and September of 1942. It seemed to me I was doing a lot of research. Now I understand. Soviet memoirists gloss over it because a full explanation requires another book. Or merely part of this book. See Chapters Two, Three and Four.

Extremely detailed accounts are also given of Operation Uranus, Operation Little Saturn, Operation Kol'tso and the campaign to defeat Army Group Hoth in December 1942.

Unfortunately, the preview you can see on Kindle will not give you a very good idea of the amount of information related here. I simply didn't feel it was right to omit Chapter One. Try this: buy the book, page ahead to later chapters, and, if you don't like it, you can get a refund.

I am a terrible salesman. I'll get back to translating. That I can do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Without You, There Is No Us: Undercover Among the Sons of North Korea's Elite*













*A haunting account of teaching English to the sons of North Korea's ruling class during the last six months of Kim Jong-il's reign*

Every day, three times a day, the students march in two straight lines, singing praises to Kim Jong-il and North Korea: _Without you, there is no motherland. Without you, there is no us._ It is a chilling scene, but gradually Suki Kim, too, learns the tune and, without noticing, begins to hum it. It is 2011, and all universities in North Korea have been shut down for an entire year, the students sent to construction fields—except for the 270 students at the all-male Pyongyang University of Science and Technology (PUST), a walled compound where portraits of Kim Il-sung and Kim Jong-il look on impassively from the walls of every room, and where Suki has gone undercover as a missionary and a teacher. Over the next six months, she will eat three meals a day with her young charges and struggle to teach them English, all under the watchful eye of the regime.

Life at PUST is lonely and claustrophobic, especially for Suki, whose letters are read by censors and who must hide her notes and photographs not only from her minders but from her colleagues—evangelical Christian missionaries who don't know or choose to ignore that Suki doesn't share their faith. As the weeks pass, she is mystified by how easily her students lie, unnerved by their obedience to the regime. At the same time, they offer Suki tantalizing glimpses of their private selves—their boyish enthusiasm, their eagerness to please, the flashes of curiosity that have not yet been extinguished. She in turn begins to hint at the existence of a world beyond their own—at such exotic activities as surfing the Internet or traveling freely and, more dangerously, at electoral democracy and other ideas forbidden in a country where defectors risk torture and execution. But when Kim Jong-il dies, and the boys she has come to love appear devastated, she wonders whether the gulf between her world and theirs can ever be bridged.

_Without You, There Is No Us_ offers a moving and incalculably rare glimpse of life in the world's most unknowable country, and at the privileged young men she calls "soldiers and slaves."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he United Federation Marine Corps: The Ryck Lysander Trilogy*













This is the omnibus version of the first three books in The United Federation Marine Corps series. It follows Ryck Lysander from his time as a recruit up to his service as a lieutenant.

Book 1: Recruit

Desperate to escape a life of poverty on his desolate home planet, Ryck Lysander enlists in the United Federation Marine Corps, hoping to make a better future for himself. However, Ryck soon discovers that the Corps is more than a means of escaping his former life as he is pushed beyond the very limits of his strength and willpower.

From bootcamp brawls to skirmishes with galactic pirates, Ryck's new life presents him with unimaginable adventures and forces him to prove his mettle as he forges his new identity and fights to earn his place as one of the Brotherhood of Marines.

Book 2: Sergeant

Ryck Lysander has proven himself as a Marine, as a warrior. As he is promoted to sergeant, though, his responsibilities expand beyond merely fighting to leading other Marines into battle.

When an old ally becomes a new enemy, one well-equipped and trained, Ryck is pushed to his very limits as he tries to keep his Marines alive while fulfilling his mission of defeating the enemy on the field of battle.

Faced with extraordinary challenges and grueling missions, Ryck discovers love, loss, brotherhood, and dogged inner strength as he learns what it means to be a sergeant in the United Federation Marine Corps.

Book 3: Lieutenant

As a certified Federation “hero,” Sergeant Ryck Lysander is offered a commission as a second lieutenant. Only, he doesn’t feel like a hero, and his tendency to jump into a fight himself is at odds with his mission as a junior office. Accepting his commission might have been a big mistake.

When contact with an alien species is finally made, that contact is not peaceful, and Ryck is thrust back into combat, combat that does not end well and plunges Ryck into an emotional crisis. Thrown the lifeline of transferring to Marine Reconnaissance, where he is back to being a fighter and not responsible for as many subordinates, this is Ryck’s last chance to determine if he has what it takes to be a leader of Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*R**eady Player Two: A Novel (Ready Player One Book 2) *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • The thrilling sequel to the beloved worldwide bestseller Ready Player One, the near-future adventure that inspired the blockbuster Steven Spielberg film.*

*NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY THE WASHINGTON POST • “The game is on again. . . . A great mix of exciting fantasy and threatening fact.”—The Wall Street Journal*

AN UNEXPECTED QUEST. TWO WORLDS AT STAKE. _ARE YOU READY?_

Days after winning OASIS founder James Halliday’s contest, Wade Watts makes a discovery that changes everything.

Hidden within Halliday’s vaults, waiting for his heir to find, lies a technological advancement that will once again change the world and make the OASIS a thousand times more wondrous—and addictive—than even Wade dreamed possible.

With it comes a new riddle, and a new quest—a last Easter egg from Halliday, hinting at a mysterious prize.

And an unexpected, impossibly powerful, and dangerous new rival awaits, one who’ll kill millions to get what he wants.

Wade’s life and the future of the OASIS are again at stake, but this time the fate of humanity also hangs in the balance.

Lovingly nostalgic and wildly original as only Ernest Cline could conceive it, _Ready Player Two_ takes us on another imaginative, fun, action-packed adventure through his beloved virtual universe, and jolts us thrillingly into the future once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**ed Rising (Red Rising Series Book 1)*













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • Pierce Brown’s relentlessly entertaining debut channels the excitement of The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins and Ender’s Game by Orson Scott Card. 

“Red Rising ascends above a crowded dystopian field.”—USA Today

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR BY ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY, BUZZFEED, AND SHELF AWARENESS*

_“I live for the dream that my children will be born free,” she says. “That they will be what they like. That they will own the land their father gave them.”
“I live for you,” I say sadly.
Eo kisses my cheek. “Then you must live for more.”_

Darrow is a Red, a member of the lowest caste in the color-coded society of the future. Like his fellow Reds, he works all day, believing that he and his people are making the surface of Mars livable for future generations. Yet he toils willingly, trusting that his blood and sweat will one day result in a better world for his children.

But Darrow and his kind have been betrayed. Soon he discovers that humanity reached the surface generations ago. Vast cities and lush wilds spread across the planet. Darrow—and Reds like him—are nothing more than slaves to a decadent ruling class.

Inspired by a longing for justice, and driven by the memory of lost love, Darrow sacrifices everything to infiltrate the legendary Institute, a proving ground for the dominant Gold caste, where the next generation of humanity’s overlords struggle for power. He will be forced to compete for his life and the very future of civilization against the best and most brutal of Society’s ruling class. There, he will stop at nothing to bring down his enemies . . . even if it means he has to become one of them to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Star Wars Complete Vehicles New Edition*













*Explore the epic Star Wars saga through incredible cross-sections*

More than 100 magnificent cross-section artworks bring the vehicles of _Star Wars_ to life. New cross-sections, amazing detail, and comprehensive text make this the ultimate reference to the craft of a galaxy far, far away....

*SEE*

Poe Dameron's X-wing in action
The terrifying power of Darth Vader's TIE Advanced x1
Obi-Wan Kenobi's fast and agile Jedi starfighter

*DISCOVER*

The inner workings of Rey's speeder
The advanced technology of the Rebel Alliance's U-wing
The devastating weaponry of the Death Star

*EXPLORE*

The famous corridors of the _Millennium Falcon_
The brutal design of the Knights of Ren's_ Night Buzzard_
The mighty and fearsome Final Order Star Destroyer

© & ™ 2020 Lucasfilm Ltd


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I Heart My Little A-Holes: A bunch of holy-crap moments no one ever told you about parenting*













*Following the success of Go the F**k to Sleep, Confessions of a Scary Mommy, and Ketchup Is a Vegetable, a collection of funny, warm, and charmingly profane tales from the frontlines of parenthood by the author of the popular Baby Sideburns blog.*

Once upon a time you and your partner had a perfect life: dinners out, weekend mornings cuddling in bed, brunch with friends. Then you gave birth to a poop machine (or two). Now, it's all about the pediatrician, breast pumps, princess dresses, and minivans. And discovering that your pride and joy is actually a little A-hole.

When your son wakes you up at 3:00 A.M. because he wants to watch _Caillou_, he's an a-hole. When your daughter outlines every corner of your living room with a purple crayon, she's an a-hole. When your rug rats purposely paint the kitchen ceiling with their smoothies, they're a-holes. At times like these, it's only natural to want to kill them (or yourself). But it's against the law (and there's the suicide hotline). Plus, there's that whole loving them more than anything in the whole world thing.

In _I Heart My Little A-Holes_, Karen Alpert shares hilarious stories, lists, and deep thoughts on the joys and horrors of raising children. Accompanied by cheery illustrations and photos _I Heart My Little A-Holes_ will make you laugh so hard you'll wish you were wearing a diaper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Pawprints On Our Hearts: How A Few Incredible Dogs Changed One Life Forever*













_Pawprints On Our Hearts_ is a soul-stirring coming-of-age memoir unpacking the journey we experience alongside the animals we love—from forging the unbreakable bonds of friendship to relishing the nostalgia of time passed too quickly. Together scaling the mountaintops of love and courageously descending into the deepest sorrows of loss. Discovering the purpose of our lives as we pause to revel in those extraordinary moments—the ones that changed us forever, leaving behind who we were so that we could arrive at who we were meant to be.

You’ll laugh and cry as you reminisce, connecting once more to the joys of loving and being loved by your animal companion. More importantly, you’ll never be the same again.

_How could you be?_

Learning what it means to be human is the story of us all. But luckily, we have help along the way from these beautiful creatures who set the bar high and redefine what love ought to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*All the Flowers in Paris: A Novel*













*Two women are connected across time by the city of Paris, a mysterious stack of love letters, and shocking secrets sweeping from World War II to the present—for readers of Sarah’s Key and The Nightingale.*

When Caroline wakes up in a Paris hospital with no memory of her past, she’s confused to learn that for years she’s lived a sad, reclusive life in a sprawling apartment on the rue Cler. Slowly regaining vague memories of a man and a young child, she vows to piece her life back together—though she can’t help but feel she may be in danger. A budding friendship with the chef of a charming nearby restaurant takes her mind off her foggy past, as does a startling mystery from decades prior.

In Nazi-occupied Paris, a young widow named Céline is trying to build a new life for her daughter while working in her father’s flower shop and hoping to find love again. Then a ruthless German officer discovers her Jewish ancestry and Céline is forced to play a dangerous game to secure the safety of her loved ones. When her worst fears come true, she must fight back in order to save the person she loves most: her daughter.

When Caroline discovers Céline’s letters tucked away in a closet, she realizes that her apartment harbors dark secrets—and that she may have more in common with Céline than she could have ever imagined.

_All the Flowers in Paris_ is an emotionally captivating novel rooted in the resiliency and strength of the human spirit, the steadfastness of a mother’s love, and the many complex layers of the heart—especially its capacity to forgive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Stepsisters: A Novel*













*#1 New York Times bestselling author Susan Mallery pens a love story of a different sort…a heartfelt tale of friendship between two women who used to be sisters.*

Once upon a time, when her dad married Sage’s mom, Daisy was thrilled to get a bright and shiny new sister. But Sage was beautiful and popular, everything Daisy was not, and she made sure Daisy knew it.

Sage didn’t have Daisy’s smarts—she had to go back a grade to enroll in the fancy rich-kid school. So she used her popularity as a weapon, putting Daisy down to elevate herself. After the divorce, the stepsisters’ rivalry continued until the final, improbable straw: Daisy married Sage’s first love, and Sage fled California.

Eighteen years, two kids and one troubled marriage later, Daisy never expects—or wants—to see Sage again. But when the little sister they have in common needs them both, they put aside their differences to care for Cassidy. As long-buried truths are revealed, no one is more surprised than they when friendship blossoms.

Their fragile truce is threatened by one careless act that could have devastating consequences. They could turn their backs on each other again…or they could learn to forgive once and for all and finally become true sisters of the heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*First Comes Marriage: My Not-So-Typical American Love Story*












A candid, heartfelt love story set in contemporary California that challenges the idea of what it means to be American, liberated, and in love. When Huda meets Hadi, the boy she will ultimately marry, she is six years old. Both are the American-born children of Iraqi immigrants, who grew up on opposite ends of California. Hadi considers Huda his childhood sweetheart, the first and only girl he's ever loved, but Huda needs proof that she is more than just the girl Hadi's mother has chosen for her son. She wants what many other American girls have—the entertainment culture's almost singular tale of chance meetings, defying the odds, and falling in love. She wants stolen kisses, romantic dates, and a surprise proposal. As long as she has a grand love story, Huda believes no one will question if her marriage has been arranged. But when Huda and Hadi's conservative Muslim families forbid them to go out alone before their wedding, Huda must navigate her way through the despair of unmet expectations and dashed happily-ever-after ideals. Eventually she comes to understand the toll of straddling two cultures in a marriage and the importance of reconciling what you dreamed of with the life you eventually live. Tender, honest and irresistibly compelling, First Comes Marriage is the first Muslim-American memoir dedicated to the themes of love and sexuality. Huda and Hadi's story brilliantly circles around a series of firsts, chronicling two virgins moving through their first everything: first hand holding, first kiss, and first sexual encounter. First Comes Marriage is an almost unbearably humanizing tale that tucks into our hearts and lingers in our imagination, while also challenging long-standing taboos within the Muslim community and the romantic stereotypes we unknowingly carry within us that sabotage some of our best chances for finding true love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Deer Hunting with Jesus: Dispatches from America's Class War*













*Years before Hillbilly Elegy and White Trash, a raucous, truth-telling look at the white working poor -- and why they have learned to hate liberalism. What it adds up to, he asserts, is an unacknowledged class war. 
*
By turns tender, incendiary, and seriously funny, this book is a call to arms for fellow progressives with little real understanding of "the great beery, NASCAR-loving, church-going, gun-owning America that has never set foot in a Starbucks."

_Deer Hunting with Jesus_ is Joe Bageant’s report on what he learned when he moved back to his hometown of Winchester, Virginia. Like countless American small towns, it is fast becoming the bedrock of a permanent underclass. Two in five of the people in his old neighborhood do not have high school diplomas or health care. Alcohol, overeating, and Jesus are the preferred avenues of escape. 

He writes of:

• His childhood friends who work at factory jobs that are constantly on the verge of being outsourced
• The mortgage and credit card rackets that saddle the working poor with debt
• The ubiquitous gun culture—and why the left doesn’ t get it
• Scots Irish culture and how it played out in the young life of Lynddie England


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**oles *













*#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • NEWBERY MEDAL WINNER • NATIONAL BOOK AWARD WINNER
Dig deep in this award-winning, modern classic that will remind readers that adventure is right around the corner--or just under your feet!
*
Stanley Yelnats is under a curse. A curse that began with his no-good-dirty-rotten-pig-stealing-great-great-grandfather and has since followed generations of Yelnatses. Now Stanley has been unjustly sent to a boys’ detention center, Camp Green Lake, where the boys build character by spending all day, every day digging holes exactly five feet wide and five feet deep. There is no lake at Camp Green Lake. But there are an awful lot of holes.


It doesn’t take long for Stanley to realize there’s more than character improvement going on at Camp Green Lake. The boys are digging holes because the warden is looking for something. But what could be buried under a dried-up lake? Stanley tries to dig up the truth in this inventive and darkly humorous tale of crime and punishment—and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Body in the Garden: A Lily Adler Mystery (LILY ADLER MYSTERY, A Book 1)*













*A SUSPENSE MAGAZINE BEST BOOK OF 2020

Perfect for fans of Tasha Alexander and Rhys Bowen, Katharine Schellman's debut novel is sure to delight.

London 1815. *Though newly-widowed Lily Adler is returning to a society that frowns on independent women, she is determined to create a meaningful life for herself even without a husband. She's no stranger to the glittering world of London's upper crust. At a ball thrown by her oldest friend, Lady Walter, she expects the scandal, gossip, and secrets. What she doesn't expect is the dead body in Lady Walter's garden.

Lily overheard the man just minutes before he was shot: young, desperate, and attempting blackmail. But she's willing to leave the matter to the local constables--until Lord Walter bribes the investigating magistrate to drop the case. Stunned and confused, Lily realizes she's the only one with the key to catching the killer.

Aided by a roguish navy captain and a mysterious heiress from the West Indies, Lily sets out to discover whether her friend's husband is mixed up in blackmail and murder. The unlikely team tries to conceal their investigation behind the whirl of London's social season, but the dead man knew secrets about people with power. Secrets that they would kill to keep hidden. Now, Lily will have to uncover the truth, before she becomes the murderer's next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Glock Grannies On a Roll Boxed Set: Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery, Books 4 - 6 (Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Boxed Sets Book 2)*













*A hilarious cozy mystery series from USA Today Bestselling author Shannon VanBergen*

Nikki and the grannies have learned there’s no such thing as quiet golden years. Who’d want that anyway? When things are quiet at the retirement home, they go looking for danger, and find it everywhere. Even at the bowling alley. They will have to uncover devious plots, decipher codes, and take a road trip to one of America’s favorite vacation destinations to make sure the criminals get their just desserts. Are Nikki and the grannies up to the task or will the criminals send them into permanent retirement?

The _Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Boxed Set_ includes books four, five, and six in the Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery series. If you like fun cozy mysteries and outrageous characters, you are going to love the Glock Grannies.

Stories Included: _Living on a Spare_, _Crack the Code_, and _Road Trip_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Snowman Killer (Alaska Cozy Mystery Book 1)*













*A New Life*
Sarah Garland is a retired homicide detective from Los Angeles, California, who found her peace in the cozy town of Snow Falls, Alaska. After a painful divorce, she now owns a successful coffee shop in the quaint town and is ready to pursue her new career as a mystery writer. But the peace of her own private winter escape is soon interrupted.

*A Frightening Discovery*
One cold winter morning, Sarah finds a grotesque snowman in front of her new home, despite being miles away from town on two acres of private land. Although Sarah first suspects the new Detective Conrad Spencer is the culprit of the snow tricks, she quickly realizes that a deadly criminal has been inspired by her new novel and takes pleasure in taunting her.

*A Formidable Force*
After confiding in her new best friend Amanda, Sarah is determined to get to the bottom of this mystery. Learning that Detective Conrad is more of a friend than a foe, the group must work together to find the real criminal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Unbelievable: The Story of Two Detectives' Relentless Search for the Truth*













*Now the Netflix Limited Series Unbelievable, starring Toni Collette, Merritt Wever, and Kaitlyn Dever • Two Pulitzer Prize-winning journalists tell the riveting true crime story of a teenager charged with lying about having been raped—and the detectives who followed a winding path to arrive at the truth.

“Gripping . . . [with a] John Grisham–worthy twist.”—Emily Bazelon, New York Times Book Review (Editors’ Choice)*

On August 11, 2008, eighteen-year-old Marie reported that a masked man broke into her apartment near Seattle, Washington, and raped her. Within days police and even those closest to Marie became suspicious of her story. The police swiftly pivoted and began investigating Marie. Confronted with inconsistencies in her story and the doubts of others, Marie broke down and said her story was a lie—a bid for attention. Police charged Marie with false reporting, and she was branded a liar. 

More than two years later, Colorado detective Stacy Galbraith was assigned to investigate a case of sexual assault. Describing the crime to her husband that night, Galbraith learned that the case bore an eerie resemblance to a rape that had taken place months earlier in a nearby town. She joined forces with the detective on that case, Edna Hendershot, and the two soon discovered they were dealing with a serial rapist: a man who photographed his victims, threatening to release the images online, and whose calculated steps to erase all physical evidence suggested he might be a soldier or a cop. Through meticulous police work the detectives would eventually connect the rapist to other attacks in Colorado—and beyond.

Based on investigative files and extensive interviews with the principals, _Unbelievable _is a serpentine tale of doubt, lies, and a hunt for justice, unveiling the disturbing truth of how sexual assault is investigated today—and the long history of skepticism toward rape victims. 
* 
Previously published as A False Report*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Only Murder (A Sadie Price FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*












ONLY MURDER (a Sadie Price FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by mystery and suspense author Rylie Dark.

Special Agent Sadie Price, a 29-year-old rising star in the FBI’s BAU unit, stuns her colleagues by requesting reassignment to the FBI’s remote Alaskan field office. Back in her home state, a place she vowed she would never return, Sadie, running from a secret in her recent past and back into her old one, finds herself facing her demons—including her sister’s unsolved murder—while assigned to hunt down a new serial killer.

Two women are found dead in a remote area of Northern Alaska, near Sadie’s hometown, floating under the ice, their bodies preserved, much the same way Sadie’s own murdered sister was found—a memory that still plagues her. The case strikes way too close to home, blurring Sadie’s judgment, stirring up memories of her estranged father and murdered sister, memories she’s not ready to grapple with.

This part of Alaska—icy, rough, remote, populated by outcasts—proves impenetrable even for a seasoned FBI agent like Sadie. The killer, matching his landscape, is more sinister and smart than anyone Sadie has encountered. Amidst the perplexing clues, Sadie remains sure of only one thing: he will strike again.

Against her wishes, Sadie must team up with Sheriff Logan Cooper—single, begrudging, and with a dark past of his own. Together, they must enter the canals of this killer’s twisted mind and seek help from the locals, however hostile, to solve the pattern of these murders before another girl turns up dead.

With a major storm coming, can Sadie solve the murders before it’s too late? Or will she end up as the next body floating under the ice?

An action-packed page-turner, the SADIE PRICE series is a riveting crime thriller, jammed with suspense, surprises and twists and turns that you won’t see coming. It will have you fall in love with a brilliant and scarred new character, while challenging you, amidst a barren landscape, to solve an impenetrable crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Perfect Ruin: A Riveting New Psychological Thriller*













*Book Riot Best Summer 2021 Thrillers
BiblioLifestyle Most Anticipated Summer 2021 Thrillers, Mysteries, And Suspense Novels
Publishers Marketplace BUZZ BOOKS Selection
BookBub Best Thrillers and Mysteries Coming Out This Summer*

A brutal tragedy ended Ivy Hill’s happy family and childhood. Now in her twenties and severely troubled, she barely has a life—or much to live for. Until the day she discovers the name of the woman who destroyed her world: Lola Maxwell—the mega-wealthy socialite with a heart, Miami’s beloved “first lady” of charity. Accomplished, gorgeous, and oh-so-caring, Lola has the best of everything—and doesn’t deserve any of it. So it’s only right that Ivy take it all away . . .

Little by little, Ivy infiltrates Lola’s elite circle, becomes her new best friend—and plays Lola’s envious acquaintances and hangers-on against her. But seducing Lola’s handsome, devoted surgeon husband turns into a passionate dream Ivy suddenly can’t control. And soon, an insidious someone will twist Ivy’s revenge into a nightmare of deception, secrets, and betrayal that Ivy may not wake up from . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Big Kahuna (Fox and O'Hare Book 6)*













*A stoner, an Instagram model, a Czech oligarch, and a missing unicorn. Nick Fox and Kate O'Hare have their work cut out for them in their weirdest, wildest adventure yet in this New York Times bestseller by Janet and Peter Evanovich.*

Straight arrow FBI Agent Kate O'Hare always plays by the rules. Charming Con Man Nicholas Fox makes them up as he goes along. She thinks he's nothing but a scoundrel. He thinks she just needs to lighten up. They're working together to tackle the out-of-bounds cases ordinary FBI agents can't touch. And, their relationship? Well, there hasn't been so much explosive chemistry since Nitro was introduced to Glycerin.

Next on the docket: The mysterious disappearance of the Silicon Valley billionaire, known as the Big Kahuna. Kate's been assigned to find him but no one seems particularly keen on helping. His twenty-six year old adult actress wife-turned Instagram model wife and his shady Czech business partner are more interested in gaining control of his company. For that they need a dead body not a living Kahuna.

The only lead they have is the Kahuna's drop-out son, who's living the dream in Hawaii - if your dream is starting your day with the perfect wave and ending it with a big bowl of weed. To get close to the Kahuna's son, Kate and Nick go undercover as a married couple in the big wave, bohemian, surfer community of Paia, Maui. Living a laid back, hippy-dippy lifestyle isn't exactly in Kate's wheelhouse, but the only thing more horrifying is setting up house with Nick Fox, even if he does look pretty gnarly on a longboard. If they don't catch a break soon, waves aren't the only thing she's going to be shredding (or bedding).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Mirage Factory: Illusion, Imagination, and the Invention of Los Angeles*













*From bestselling author Gary Krist, the story of the metropolis that never should have been and the visionaries who dreamed it into reality*

Little more than a century ago, the southern coast of California—bone-dry, harbor-less, isolated by deserts and mountain ranges—seemed destined to remain scrappy farmland. Then, as if overnight, one of the world’s iconic cities emerged. At the heart of Los Angeles’ meteoric rise were three flawed visionaries: William Mulholland, an immigrant ditch-digger turned self-taught engineer, designed the massive aqueduct that would make urban life here possible. D.W. Griffith, who transformed the motion picture from a vaudeville-house novelty into a cornerstone of American culture, gave L.A. its signature industry. And Aimee Semple McPherson, a charismatic evangelist who founded a religion, cemented the city’s identity as a center for spiritual exploration.

All were masters of their craft, but also illusionists, of a kind. The images they conjured up—of a blossoming city in the desert, of a factory of celluloid dreamworks, of a community of seekers finding personal salvation under the California sun—were like mirages liable to evaporate on closer inspection. All three would pay a steep price to realize these dreams, in a crescendo of hubris, scandal, and catastrophic failure of design that threatened to topple each of their personal empires. Yet when the dust settled, the mirage that was LA remained.

Spanning the years from 1900 to 1930, _The Mirage Factory_ is the enthralling tale of an improbable city and the people who willed it into existence by pushing the limits of human engineering and imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Voices from D-Day: Eyewitness Accounts from the Battle for Normandy *




  







_Voices From D-Day_ features classic accounts by soldiers such as Rommel and Bradley, together with frontline reports by some of the world’s finest authors and war correspondents, including Ernest Hemingway and Alan Melville. Published to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the Normandy landings, highlights of this unique collection include the break-out from Omaha beach as told by the GI who led it, a French housewife’s story of what it was like to wake up to the invasion, German soldiers’ accounts of finding themselves facing the biggest seaborne invasion in history, a view from the command post by a member of Eisenhower’s staff, combat reports, diaries and letters of British veterans of all forces and services, and accounts of the follow-up battle for Normandy, one of the bloodiest struggles of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Phantom Major: The Story of David Stirling and the SAS Regiment*




  








*An action-packed biography of “one of the legitimate storybook heroes of World War II” and the special forces regiment he founded (The New York Times).*

In the dark and uncertain days of 1941 and 1942, when Rommel’s Afrika Korps was sweeping toward Egypt and the Suez Canal, a small group of daring raiders made history for the Allies. They operated deep behind German lines, driving hundreds of miles through the deserts of North Africa. They hid by day and struck by night, destroying aircraft, blowing up ammunition dumps, derailing trains, and killing many times their own number. These men were the Special Air Service.

The SAS was the brainchild of David Stirling, a deceptively mild-mannered man with a brilliant idea. Under his command, small teams of resourceful, highly trained men penetrated beyond the front lines of the opposing armies and wreaked havoc where the Germans least expected it. From Virginia Cowles, whose biographies have been praised as “splendidly readable” (_Sunday Times_) and “fascinating” (_Kirkus Reviews_), this is a classic account of these raids, an amazing tale of courage, impudence, and daring packed with action and high adventure. Her narrative, based on the eyewitness testimony of the men who took part, gives a compelling insight into the early years of the SAS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*M**ake Me Exist: A Heart-Pounding Sci-Fi Romance (Lost in Time Book 1)*













*A sci-fi/fantasy series starter filled with plenty of steam and satisfying twists! When mysterious strangers appear at her daughter’s birthday party, Valerie uncovers the shocking truth about her life: She and six-year-old Charlotte aren’t human at all…*


Valerie's daughter Charlotte is celebrating her sixth birthday and she's loving it. Presents, games, and cake! For Valerie, it's not that simple. Being with her ex-husband and his new wife is always a strain, but not as hard as finding out that you're not who you think you are.

When a group of mysterious men unexpectedly show up at the party, suddenly Valerie's whole life feels like a lie. Why do they look so familiar? Why do they act like they know her? Stranger yet, why do they have the same startling green eyes as Charlotte?

Catapulted into a world she doesn't remember, Valerie needs to trust these strangers to help save her daughter and herself from a terrible fate. She and Charlotte are pure-bloods, the only chance for an alien race on the brink of extinction.

On the run and hunted, her enemies will not rest until they have them in their clutches. But as her memories return, can Valerie tap into the powers she didn't even know she possessed and save their lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*1984 *













*A PBS Great American Read Top 100 Pick*

With extraordinary relevance and renewed popularity, George Orwell’s _1984_ takes on new life in this edition.

“Orwell saw, to his credit, that the act of falsifying reality is only secondarily a way of changing perceptions. It is, above all, a way of asserting power.”—The New Yorker

In _1984_, London is a grim city in the totalitarian state of Oceania where Big Brother is always watching you and the Thought Police can practically read your mind. Winston Smith is a man in grave danger for the simple reason that his memory still functions. Drawn into a forbidden love affair, Winston finds the courage to join a secret revolutionary organization called The Brotherhood, dedicated to the destruction of the Party. Together with his beloved Julia, he hazards his life in a deadly match against the powers that be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Animal Farm: A Fairy Story (An Hbj Modern Classic)*













*With extraordinary relevance and renewed popularity, George Orwell’s 1984 takes on new life in this hardcover edition.*

“Orwell saw, to his credit, that the act of falsifying reality is only secondarily a way of changing perceptions. It is, above all, a way of asserting power.”—_The New Yorker_

In _1984_, London is a grim city in the totalitarian state of Oceania where Big Brother is always watching you and the Thought Police can practically read your mind. Winston Smith is a man in grave danger for the simple reason that his memory still functions. Drawn into a forbidden love affair, Winston finds the courage to join a secret revolutionary organization called The Brotherhood, dedicated to the destruction of the Party. Together with his beloved Julia, he hazards his life in a deadly match against the powers that be.

Lionel Trilling said of Orwell’s masterpiece “_1984_ is a profound, terrifying, and wholly fascinating book. It is a fantasy of the political future, and like any such fantasy, serves its author as a magnifying device for an examination of the present.” Though the year 1984 now exists in the past, Orwell’s novel remains an urgent call for the individual willing to speak truth to power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Warsaw Orphan: A WWII Novel*













*Instant New York Times bestseller!

Inspired by the real-life heroine who saved thousands of Jewish children during WWII, The Warsaw Orphan is Kelly Rimmer’s most anticipated novel since her bestselling sensation, The Things We Cannot Say.*

“Gripping… This one easily stands on its own.” —_Publishers Weekly_
“Heart-stopping.” – Lisa Wingate, #1 _New York Times_ Bestselling Author
“A surefire hit.” – Kristin Harmel, #1 _New York Times_ Bestselling Author

In the spring of 1942, young Elzbieta Rabinek is aware of the swiftly growing discord just beyond the courtyard of her comfortable Warsaw home. She has no fondness for the Germans who patrol her streets and impose their curfews, but has never given much thought to what goes on behind the walls that contain her Jewish neighbors. She knows all too well about German brutality--and that it's the reason she must conceal her true identity. But in befriending Sara, a nurse who shares her apartment floor, Elzbieta makes a discovery that propels her into a dangerous world of deception and heroism.

Using Sara's credentials to smuggle children out of the ghetto brings Elzbieta face-to-face with the reality of the war behind its walls, and to the plight of the Gorka family, who must make the impossible decision to give up their newborn daughter or watch her starve. For Roman Gorka, this final injustice stirs him to rebellion with a zeal not even his newfound love for Elzbieta can suppress. But his recklessness brings unwanted attention to Sara's cause, unwittingly putting Elzbieta and her family in harm's way until one violent act threatens to destroy their chance at freedom forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A**n Innocent Baby: Why would anyone abandon little Darcy-May? *













When foster carer, Cathy Glass, is asked to foster Darcy-May, a two-day old baby, she is very concerned.

The baby is coming to her straight from hospital and will have no contact with her teenage mother, Haylea. Even more worrying, she will be brought to Cathy with a police escort as it’s vital her extended family don’t know where she is.

Abandoned at birth, Cathy and her family quickly bond with little Darcy-May although they have to accept she will eventually leave them to be adopted. But fostering is rarely straight forward, and when Haylea asks to see her baby a different story begins to emerge. It’s so alarming that even Cathy, a highly experienced foster carer, struggles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Devil's Edge: A Cooper & Fry Mystery (Cooper & Fry Mysteries Book 11)*













When nobody's home, the Savages roam ...

The newspapers call them the Savages: a band of home invaders as merciless as they are stealthy. Usually they don't leave a clue—but this time, they've left a body. The first victim is found sprawled on her kitchen floor, blood soaking the terracotta tiles. Before long, another corpse is discovered, dead of fright. As the toll rises, it's up to DC Ben Cooper and DS Diane Fry to track down the killers. But the enemy isn't who they think it is. Beneath the sinister shadow of a mountain ridge called the Devil's Edge, a twisted game is under way, a game more ruthless than the detectives can imagine.

Packed with nerve-jangling suspense and moody atmosphere, this is a thriller to rival the very best of Peter Robinson and Peter James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Dead and Buried: A Cooper & Fry Mystery (Cooper & Fry Mysteries Book 12)*












As wildfires ravage the Peak District's idyllic national park, hundreds of firefighters and park rangers fight to keep the blaze from reaching a historic inn, a landmark that has been boarded up for years. For weeks now, acts of arson have destroyed miles of land, and once the flames die down, a grim surprise awaits detectives Ben Cooper and Diane Fry—a body, dead for years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**all Down Dead: A Cooper & Fry Mystery (Cooper & Fry Mysteries)*













The dramatic, gripping new Cooper & Fry crime thriller from bestseller Stephen Booth sees the stunning Peak District backdrop prove fatal for one walking party
*They knew the danger, but they went anyway...*

_"Almost before she'd stopped breathing, a swirl of mist snaked across her legs and settled in her hair, clutching her in its chilly embrace, hiding her body from view. It would be hours before she was found."_

The mountain of Kinder Scout offers the most incredible views of the Peak District, but when thick fog descends there on a walking party led by enigmatic Darius Roth, this spectacular landscape is turned into a death trap that claims a life.

For DI Ben Cooper however, something about the way Faith Matthew fell to her death suggests it was no accident, and he quickly discovers more than one of the hikers may have had reason to murder their companion.

To make things worse, his old colleague DS Diane Fry finds herself at centre of an internal investigations storm that threatens to drag Cooper down with it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Black Magic Kitten (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 1)*













Welcome to Coventry

Kinsley Skeenbauer never thought she would go home. At seventeen, she’d left Coventry and didn’t look back. But after a messy divorce, she packed up her stuff and drove toward the only place that she knew would accept her.

Life hadn’t been easy for Kinsley since she left town. Despite wanting a family desperately, she was childless. She had a college degree but had just been fired… again…

She’d spent her entire adult life rebelling against what she was, and that meant hiding her true self from the world. Kinsley left Coventry on a mission to be ordinary.

But you know what they say about the best-laid plans…

Coventry isn’t your typical small town. It’s home to the most powerful family of witches in the world. Two ancient witch families united when her parents married, and she was supposed to be their leader.

Nobody ever asked Kinsley if that’s what she wanted, though. Funny how the universe worked because there she was divorced, childless, and jobless… again… rolling into Coventry in her broken-down car with a U-Haul full of everything she owned.

The joyous welcome home party was short-lived, because a dead guy turned up, of all places, behind the diner.

Of course, the town’s hunky sheriff starts to give Kinsley the side-eye. But, a lot of people wanted the victim dead, and that only complicates the investigation.

There’s a murderer on the loose in Coventry, and Kinsley’s got to learn to harness her powers to avoid the killer’s snare.

Oh! And, then there’s Meri, the black cat familiar. Someone decides to grant him one wish for his faithful service to his coven, and it doesn’t go as planned either…
_Welcome back to Coventry. The events in this story take place thirteen years after Kinsley left Coventry. It can be fully enjoyed on its own and is suitable for all ages. You’ll find no swearing, gore, or adult situations, but you will find magic, mystery, and a hint of lighthearted mayhem._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Yule Be Magical (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 8 )*













It’s the day after Halloween, and Christmastime is upon Coventry.

Kinsley is not in the mood…

It might be the pregnancy or the fact that her fiancé left her at the altar. Still, this year more than the years before, Kinsley is annoyed at how the Christmas season starts right after Halloween is over.

A dead body then shows up in the hastily erected Santa house, and Remy is a potential suspect.

Kinsley feels the need to solve the crime, not just to clear her father’s name but also because she catches a glimpse of the dead woman’s mournful spirit. A ghost without a voice is not something Kinsley can just ignore.

But will getting involved in the investigation be the coffin nail in her relationship with Thorn? Or will they work it out only to have her fall into the killer’s deadly snare?

Come along as Kinsley and friends attempt to solve this crime one spell at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lack Arts & Bones (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 11) *













Kinsley and Thorn finally get the date night they’ve been discussing for months.

Except an unexpected issue sends them home early, where they find a distraught young woman on the porch waiting for Kinsley’s return. She’s afraid to go home and begs Kinsley for help.

The woman’s house was never haunted before, but lately, she’s had strange and unusual things happening. Unseen eyes watch her from dark corners, and invisible fingers scratch at the floorboards when she tries to sleep.

It all culminates in the attack that sends her fleeing to Hangman’s House for help. Kinsley can’t bring herself to leave the poor woman hanging, so she agrees to investigate.

After a thorough search, Kinsley thinks she’s found nothing.

Until…

The specter appears and leads the women to a shallow grave in the basement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Yule Be Sorry (Familiar Kitten Mysteries Book 14)*













Jingle Bell Hell!!!

When the unthinkable happens, Kinsley has to figure out a way to save her best friend. There's a bad witch on the loose, and Kinsley's going to have to stop her before the bodies pile up like presents under the Christmas Tree.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Knitorious Murder Mysteries Books 1 - 3: A Knitorious Murder Mysteries Collection*













*Knitting can be murder!

A small-town yarn store owner joins forces with her well-meaning and quirky family and friends to solve crimes. This charming cozy mystery series will entertain crafters, pet lovers, and foodies alike.*
If you like your cozy mysteries with a bit of humour, small town Canadian life, a hint of romance, a close circle of quirky, lovable characters that you wish you knew in real life, dogs and cats, and free knitting patterns, there's something in this series for you.

Download The Knitorious Murder Mystery Books 1 - 3 and start unravelling the mysteries in three entertaining cozy mysteries today! Read *FREE* on Kindle Unlimited

_Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language._

Each ebook includes a link to a free knitting pattern at the end of the book.

Books included: Knit One Murder Two, Killer Cables, and Murder & Merino


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Paper Doll (The Spenser Series Book 20)*













*Boston PI Spenser investigates the perfect murder in this New York Times bestselling mystery in Robert B. Parker’s acclaimed series.*

She was a model wife and mother, bludgeoned with a hammer on the streets of Beacon Hill. Spenser's searching for a motive and a murderer—and finding more secrets than meet the eye...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Wrong Family: A Thriller*













*An Instant Bestseller!*
_*-The New York Times
-USA Today
-The Globe and Mail
-The Toronto Star*_

*A MOST-ANTICIPATED BOOK FROM BUSTLE · E! · USA TODAY · REFINERY29 · POPSUGAR · BOOKRIOT* *· HUFFINGTON POST · CRIMEREADS · GOODREADS · THE TEMPEST

From the author of the instant *_*New York Times*_* bestseller *_*The Wives*_* comes another twisted psychological thriller guaranteed to turn your world upside down.

Have you ever been wrong about someone?*

Juno was wrong about Winnie Crouch.

Before moving in with the Crouch family, Juno thought Winnie and her husband, Nigel, had the perfect marriage, the perfect son—the perfect life. Only now that she’s living in their beautiful house, she sees the cracks in the crumbling facade are too deep to ignore.

Still, she isn’t one to judge. After her grim diagnosis, the retired therapist simply wants a place to live out the rest of her days in peace. But that peace is shattered the day Juno overhears a chilling conversation between Winnie and Nigel…

She shouldn’t get involved.

She _really_ shouldn’t.

But this could be her chance to make a few things right.

_Because if you thought Juno didn’t have a secret of her own, then you were wrong about her, too._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*V**iolent Crimes: An Amanda Jaffe Novel (Amanda Jaffe Series Book 5)*













In this mesmerizing tale of suspense from _New York Times_ bestselling author Phillip Margolin, attorney Amanda Jaffe—star of _Wild Justice, Ties That Bind, Proof Positive,_ and _Fugitive_—becomes entangled in a murder case involving Big Oil, an estranged father and son, and the greatest ethical dilemma of her career .

Dale Masterson, senior partner in a large Portland, Oregon, law firm, has become wealthy and successful representing the interests of oil and coal companies. When his colleague, Christine Larson, is found dead, Masterson’s business practices are put under surveillance and a lower-level employee stands accused.

The controversy surrounding the firm is magnified tenfold when Dale is found beaten to death in his mansion. But this time Dale’s son, Brandon, is seen fleeing the scene. A dedicated eco-warrior obsessed with saving the planet, Brandon confesses to killing his father—for revenge, he claims—on behalf of all the people whose lives are being destroyed by his father’s questionable clients.

Veteran lawyer Amanda Jaffe is hired to represent Brandon, but what seems like an open-and-shut case quickly begins to unravel. If Brandon is really innocent—a radical activist determined to martyr himself for his cause—then who viciously murdered Dale Masterson? And what, if any, is the connection between his murder and the murder of Christine Larson? Smart, fierce, and unafraid of the truth even if it puts her in danger, Amanda begins to look deeper. What she finds will force the seasoned legal pro to make the hardest professional decision of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Tiger Temple: A Hiram Kane Action Thriller (The Hiram Kane International Action Thriller Series Book 1) *













*A betrayed criminal. A kidnapped child. A deadly race against time.*

On Bali, the Island of the Gods, world-famous expedition leader Hiram Kane is on holiday.
But when Kane's good friend betrays Bali’s most notorious gangster, a violent raid leaves a community shell-shocked after its leader's six-year-old daughter is kidnapped.
Hiram Kane simply cannot stand back and do nothing, especially when a child is involved.

*What follows is a whirlwind race across the paradise island to rescue the girl before ‘The Rooster’ takes his sadistic revenge. With a volcano about to erupt, threatening to destroy them all, Kane must risk everything to prevent the death of an innocent child.
He's seen it happen before. He will not let it happen again!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Silent Knight: A Hiram Kane Action Thriller - An Origin Story (The Hiram Kane International Action Thriller Series Book 7)*













*Centuries' old secrets. A modern grail quest. A search for truth...*

When archaeology student Hiram Kane meets a mysterious stranger who claims to be a descendent of the last British Templar Knight, what starts out as a quiet night in the pub with friends for Christmas drinks quickly turns into a modern grail quest and a lethal search for truth.

*The problem is, they're not the only ones searching, and their rivals are armed and deadly.*

In a race against time that spans the length of Britain, and sees Hiram visiting legendary archaeological sites and battling nefarious secret societies, the young student develops a taste for adventure and learns of his innate gift for attracting danger.

*With history on the line and truths to be uncovered, Kane must lead his friends to victory in what rapidly descends into a fight for their very lives.*

_This electrifying *origin* *story* set twenty years before The Tiger Temple, series opener to the bestselling Hiram Kane action thriller series, will appeal to fans of *Clive Cussler,* *Nick Thacker*, *Ernest Dempsey,* and *Russell Blake*._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**hat If?: Serious Scientific Answers to Absurd Hypothetical Questions*













*In the New York Times best-selling book from the creator of the wildly popular webcomic xkcd, Randall Munroe gives hilarious and informative answers to important questions you probably never thought to ask.
*
Fans of _xkcd_ ask Munroe a lot of strange questions. What if you tried to hit a baseball pitched at 90 percent the speed of light? How fast can you hit a speed bump while driving and live? If there was a robot apocalypse, how long would humanity last? What if everyone only had one soulmate? What would happen if the moon went away?

In pursuit of answers, Munroe ran computer simulations, pored over stacks of declassified military research memos, solved differential equations, and consulted with nuclear reactor operators. His responses are masterpieces of clarity and hilarity, complemented by signature _xkcd_ comics. (They often predict the complete annihilation of humankind, or at least a really big explosion.)

Far more than a book for geeks,_ What If?_ explains the laws of science in operation in a way that every intelligent reader will enjoy and feel much smarter for having read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*King Leopold's Ghost: A Story of Greed, Terror, and Heroism in Colonial Africa*













In the late nineteenth century, as the European powers were carving up Africa, King Leopold II of Belgium carried out a brutal plundering of the territory surrounding the Congo River. Ultimately slashing the area’s population by ten million, he still managed to shrewdly cultivate his reputation as a great humanitarian. A tale far richer than any novelist could invent_, King Leopold’s Ghost _is the horrifying account of a megalomaniac of monstrous proportions. It is also the deeply moving portrait of those who defied Leopold: African rebel leaders who fought against hopeless odds and a brave handful of missionaries, travelers, and young idealists who went to Africa for work or adventure but unexpectedly found themselves witnesses to a holocaust and participants in the twentieth century’s first great human rights movement.

A National Book Critics Circle Award Finalist
A _New York Times_ Notable Book


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Fall of the Dynasties: The Collapse of the Old Order: 1905-1922*













*“Popular history of the finest sort . . . an excellent book worthy to rank with Barbara Tuchman’s The Guns of August and Alan Moorehead’s Gallipoli.” —The New York Times*

On June 28, 1914, in the dusty Balkan town of Sarajevo, an assassin fired two shots. In the next five minutes, as the stout middle-aged Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Habsburg, heir to the Austro-Hungarian throne, and his wife bled to death, a dynasty—and with it, a whole way of life—began to topple.

In the ages before World War I, four dynasties—the Habsburg, Hohenzollern, Ottoman, and Romanov—dominated much of civilization. Outwardly different, they were at bottom somewhat alike: opulent, grandiose, suffocating in tradition, ostentatiously gilded on the surface and rotting at the core. Worse still, they were tragically out of step with the forces shaping the modern world.

_The Fall of the Dynasties_ covers the period from 1905 to 1922, when these four ruling houses crumbled and fell, destroying old alliances and obliterating old boundaries. World War I was precipitated by their decay and their splintered baroque rubble proved to be a treacherous base for the new nations that emerged from the war. “All convulsions of the last half-century,” Taylor writes, “stem back to Sarajevo: the two World Wars, the Bolshevik revolution, the rise and fall of Hitler, and the ongoing turmoil in the Middle East. Millions upon millions of deaths can be traced to one or another of these upheavals; all of us who survive have been scarred at least emotionally by them.”

In this classic volume, Taylor traces the origins of the dynasties whose collapse brought the old order crashing down and the events leading to their astonishingly swift downfall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Shots Fired in Anger: A Rifleman's Eye View of the Activities on the Island of Guadalcanal*













*On August 7, 1942, Allied forces landed on Guadalcanal with the aim of relieving pressure that the Japanese were putting upon Allied supply and communication routes.

It was the first major offensive by Allied forces against the Empire of Japan.*

John B. George’s wonderful account of his early overseas experiences as a rifleman in the Guadalcanal campaign presents the viewpoint not of a brass hat, but instead of doughboy who saw the conflict from the ground.

He begins with the story of his early years in the 132nd Infantry of the Illinois National Guard, training on the ranges in various ranges across America, before he and his regiment were inducted into the United States Army just months before the terrible events at Pearl Harbor.

George and his regiment landed on Guadalcanal just one day after the invasion had begun and were thrown quickly into the action to secure the beachhead and defend Lunga Point.

Being a crack shot George records the many hours that he spent hidden in the bush sniping at his enemies if any opportunities arose.

What makes this memoir different from others is the fact that George not only uncovers the conflicts that he witnesses and took part in but he also gives extensive information about the tactics that the U.S. military implemented as well as in depth descriptions of all the weapons that they used along with those of their enemies.

“Johnny George is a fine officer and an able Infantryman. As a leader he was always capable and aggressive; as an individual rifleman he never lost an opportunity to kill or harass the enemy.” Colonel George F. Ferry, Commanding Officer of 132nd Infantry Regiment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Burning Chrome*













*“A breath of fresh air . . . the vision is deeply imagined, very complete and controlled . . . Gibson is truly brilliant.”—Washington Times magazine

From a true master of science fiction comes a collection of short stories that show how, no matter the length, Gibson is one of the greatest writers working today.*

Known for his seminal science fiction novel _Neuromancer_, and for the acclaimed books _Pattern Recognition, The Peripheral, _and Agency, William Gibson is actually best when writing short fiction. Tautly written and suspenseful, _Burning Chrome_ collects 10 short stories, including some written with Bruce Sterling, John Shirley, and Michael Swanwick, and with a preface from Bruce Sterling, now available for the first time in trade paperback. These brilliant, high-resolution stories show Gibson’s characters and intensely realized worlds at their absolute best, from the chip-enhanced couriers of “Johnny Mnemonic” to the street-tech melancholy of “Burning Chrome.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**clipse (Blackout Book 5) *













When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

_*Eclipse*, the fifth book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Onward (Blackout Book 6)*













When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

_*Onward*, the sixth book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Revenge (Blackout Book 7)*













When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

_*Revenge*, the seventh book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**urge (Blackout Book 8 ) *














When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

_*Surge*, the eighth book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*V**anquish (Blackout Book 9) *













When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

_*Vanquish*, the ninth book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Just One Damned Thing After Another (Chronicles of St. Mary's Book 1)*













*Meet St Mary's - a group of tea-soaked disaster magnets who hurtle their way around History.

-

If the whole of History lay before you, where would you go?*

When Dr Madeleine Maxwell is recruited by the St Mary's Institute of Historical Research, she discovers the historians there don't just study the past - they revisit it.

But one wrong move and History will fight back - to the death. And Max soon discovers it's not just History she's fighting...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Stupidest Angel (v2.0): A Heartwarming Tale of Christmas Terror (Pine Cove Book 3) *













Now in a special holiday edition, the hilariously deranged tale of Santa, fruitcakes, angels, and Kung fu. . . . “Christopher Moore writes novels that are not only hilarious, but fun to read as well. He is an author at the top of his craft.—Nicholas Sparks

’Twas the night before Christmas . . . and all through Pine Cove, Florida, the creatures were stirring in this wonderfully funny tale that gives the spirit of Christmas a whole new meaning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Dear Evan Hansen: THE NOVEL*













*From the show's creators comes the groundbreaking, bestselling novel inspired by the hit Broadway show Dear Evan Hansen.*
_Dear Evan Hansen,

Today's going to be an amazing day and here's why..._

When a letter that was never meant to be seen by anyone draws high school senior Evan Hansen into a family's grief over the loss of their son, he is given the chance of a lifetime: to belong. He just has to stick to a lie he never meant to tell, that the notoriously troubled Connor Murphy was his secret best friend.

Suddenly, Evan isn't invisible anymore--even to the girl of his dreams. And Connor Murphy's parents, with their beautiful home on the other side of town, have taken him in like he was their own, desperate to know more about their enigmatic son from his closest friend. As Evan gets pulled deeper into their swirl of anger, regret, and confusion, he knows that what he's doing can't be right, but if he's helping people, how wrong can it be?

No longer tangled in his once-incapacitating anxiety, this new Evan has a purpose. And a website. He's confident. He's a viral phenomenon. Every day is amazing. Until everything is in danger of unraveling and he comes face to face with his greatest obstacle: himself.

A simple lie leads to complicated truths in this big-hearted coming-of-age story of grief, authenticity and the struggle to belong in an age of instant connectivity and profound isolation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*In the Market for Murder (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 2)*













Spring, 1909, and Lady Hardcastle, amateur sleuth and all-round eccentric, is enjoying a well-deserved rest. But a week after a trip to the cattle market, Spencer Caradine, a local farmer, turns up dead in the pub, face-down in his beef and mushroom pie. Once again, it is up to Lady Hardcastle and her maid, Florence, to solve the case.

Armed with wit and whimsy, not to mention Florence’s mean right hook, the pair set out to discover what really happened and why. Was it poison or just ill luck?

As they delve further into their investigation, they encounter a theft where nothing is stolen, a séance with a troubled ghost and an ever-increasing number of Spencer’s family and friends who might just have motive for murder. One thing’s for sure: Lady Hardcastle has a mystery on her hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Death Around the Bend (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 3)*













September 1909, and Lady Hardcastle and her maid, Florence, have been invited to Lord Riddlethorpe’s country estate for a week of motor racing and parties. They both agree that it sounds like a perfectly charming holiday. But when one of the drivers dies in a crash during the very first race, they discover that what seemed like an uncharacteristic error in judgement may have a more sinister explanation…

Closer investigation reveals that the driver’s car was sabotaged—and the driver murdered. The local constabulary are quick to dismiss the case, but Flo and Lady Hardcastle are determined to find out just who has committed this dastardly act, and why.

As the pair begin to make enquiries of Lord Riddlethorpe’s servants and guests, it seems that, below stairs and above, there is more to this case than meets the eye. And, even in the quiet of the countryside, death is always just around the bend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Fatal Flying Affair (A Lady Hardcastle Mystery Book 7) *













August 1911. Emily Hardcastle and her inimitable lady’s maid Florence Armstrong are enjoying a fine summer until Harry, Lady H’s brother, turns up out of the blue with a mystery for them to solve.

A routine parachute test at a local aeroplane factory has gone horribly wrong—with pilot Dickie Dupree plummeting to his death. Harry is certain there is more to this ‘tragic accident’ than meets the eye, having discovered that someone at the airfield is leaking top secret intelligence to foreign rivals.

In between strolls to the Dog & Duck and planning for the annual village show, the daring duo dust off the Crime Board and go undercover at Bristol Aviation. With international powers investing heavily in aeronautics, the stakes are high—sky high—and the suspects soon mount up.

Can Lady Hardcastle find the culprit before someone else falls down dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**aigret's Holiday (Inspector Maigret Book 28 ) *













*“One of the greatest writers of the twentieth century . . . Simenon was unequaled at making us look inside, though the ability was masked by his brilliance at absorbing us obsessively in his stories.” —The Guardian

While on holiday, Inspector Maigret is drawn into the murder of a teenage girl and subsequent disappearance of her brother and must confront an evil that is hidden in plain sight*

During their holidays in Sables-d’Olonne, Maigret’s wife is hospitalized with appendicitis and Maigret receives a strange note instructing him to visit a patient in another ward. To solve the mysterious case that has left a young woman dead and her brother missing, Maigret must give one of his best performances yet in a story laced with mood, class tension, and in the end, of course, justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Her Dark Heart: A totally gripping crime thriller (Detective Gina Harte Book 5)*













*Rory is waiting at the door of the pre-school – a painted picture of his mother Susan in his small hand. But Susan isn’t going to see the picture, because she has vanished.*

Susan Wheeler is a devoted mother. She would do anything for her three children. She drops them off and picks them up every single day. Until one day when Susan kisses them goodbye and then never comes to pick them up.

Susan’s mother Mary is worried. Susan is recently divorced and has been finding things hard recently, but she loves her kids – she’d never leave them.

Susan’s sister Clare is furious. It’s just like her to go missing. It’s not the first time, either. Susan has always been a troublemaker. Always seeking attention. She knows Susan has been lying to the family for years. And she knows that Susan has been sneaking out of her family home for weeks…

As the hours turn into days, even Clare becomes fearful for Susan. And, when Mary discovers Susan’s diary, she begins to uncover a dark secret from her childhood. Something no one in the family knew. When the final diary entry leads the police to a man who is discovered dead in a local park, they’re left wondering whether Susan has vanished because she is a victim. Or because she is a suspect…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**erity *













*A "sublimely creepy" psychological thriller from #1 New York Times bestselling author Colleen Hoover (Tarryn Fisher, New York Times bestselling author).*

Lowen Ashleigh is a struggling writer on the brink of financial ruin when she accepts the job offer of a lifetime. Jeremy Crawford, husband of bestselling author Verity Crawford, has hired Lowen to complete the remaining books in a successful series his injured wife is unable to finish.

Lowen arrives at the Crawford home, ready to sort through years of Verity’s notes and outlines, hoping to find enough material to get her started. What Lowen doesn’t expect to uncover in the chaotic office is an unfinished autobiography Verity never intended for anyone to read. Page after page of bone-chilling admissions, including Verity's recollection of the night her family was forever altered.

Lowen decides to keep the manuscript hidden from Jeremy, knowing its contents could devastate the already grieving father. But as Lowen’s feelings for Jeremy begin to intensify, she recognizes all the ways she could benefit if he were to read his wife’s words. After all, no matter how devoted Jeremy is to his injured wife, a truth this horrifying would make it impossible for him to continue loving her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Further Adventures of Sherlock Holmes: The Giant Rat of Sumatra*













*Everyone’s favorite detective finds himself embroiled in two related investigations—one with a connection to a giant rat—in this clever Sherlock Holmes pastiche*

In deference to Sherlock Holmes’ wishes, Dr. Watson kept the details of “The Giant Rat of Sumatra” a secret. However, before he died, he arranged that the bizarre story of the giant rat should be held in the vaults of a London bank until all the protagonists were dead . . . At long last, discover the tale “for which the world is not yet prepared”—a thrilling mystery involving murder, adventure, and a frightening rodent aboard _Matilda Briggs_.

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s timeless creation returns in this handsomely designed detective story that finally brings to life a tale first mentioned in the 1924 story, “The Adventure of the Sussex Vampire”. The Further Adventures series encapsulates the most varied and thrilling cases of the worlds’ greatest detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*The Dark Hours*













*A Wall Street Journal and South Florida Sun-Sentinel Best Book of the Year

“A masterpiece”—LAPD detective Renée Ballard must join forces with Harry Bosch to find justice in a city scarred by fear and social unrest after a methodical killer strikes on New Year’s Eve (Publishers Weekly).*

There’s chaos in Hollywood at the end of the New Year’s Eve countdown. Working her graveyard shift, LAPD detective Renée Ballard waits out the traditional rain of lead as hundreds of revelers shoot their guns into the air. Only minutes after midnight, Ballard is called to a scene where a hardworking auto shop owner has been fatally hit by a bullet in the middle of a crowded street party.

Ballard quickly concludes that the deadly bullet could not have fallen from the sky and that it is linked to another unsolved murder—a case at one time worked by Detective Harry Bosch. At the same time, Ballard hunts a fiendish pair of serial rapists, the Midnight Men, who have been terrorizing women and leaving no trace.

Determined to solve both cases, Ballard feels like she is constantly running uphill in a police department indelibly changed by the pandemic and recent social unrest. It is a department so hampered by inertia and low morale that Ballard must go outside to the one detective she can count on: Harry Bosch. But as the two inexorable detectives work together to find out where old and new cases intersect, they must constantly look over their shoulders. The brutal predators they are tracking are ready to kill to keep their secrets hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**ialogues of the Dead: A Dalziel and Pascoe Mystery *













*Reginald Hill's “Dialogues of the Dead is a bridge that spans the classic English whodunit and the dark heart of contemporary crime fiction, the serial-killer novel....The fertility of Hill's imagination, the range of his power, the sheer quality of his literary style never cease to delight.” (Val McDermid)*

Normally, there would be nothing sinister about a death by drowning and a motorcycle fatality—had these tragic occurrences not been predicted before the fact in a pair of macabre "Dialogues" submitted to a Yorkshire short story competition. Yet the local police department is slow to act—until the arrival of a third Dialogue...and another corpse.

A darkness is settling over a terrorized community, brought on by a genius fiend who hides clues to his horrific acts in complex riddles and brilliant wordplay. Now two seasoned CID investigators, Peter Pascoe and "Fat Andy" Dalziel, are racing against a clock whose every tick signals more blood and outrage, caught in the twisted game of a diabolical killer who is turning their jurisdiction into a slaughterhouse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**in (Windsor Horne Lockwood III Book 1) *













*In this #1 New York Times bestselling thriller from Harlan Coben, a dead man's secrets fall into the hands of a vigilante antihero—drawing him down a dangerous road.*

Over twenty years ago, the heiress Patricia Lockwood was abducted during a robbery of her family's estate, then locked inside an isolated cabin for months. Patricia escaped, but so did her captors — and the items stolen from her family were never recovered. 

Until now. On the Upper West Side, a recluse is found murdered in his penthouse apartment, alongside two objects of note: a stolen Vermeer painting and a leather suitcase bearing the initials WHL3. For the first time in years, the authorities have a lead — not only on Patricia's kidnapping, but also on another FBI cold case — with the suitcase and painting both pointing them toward one man.

Windsor Horne Lockwood III — or Win, as his few friends call him — doesn't know how his suitcase and his family's stolen painting ended up with a dead man. But his interest is piqued, especially when the FBI tells him that the man who kidnapped his cousin was also behind an act of domestic terrorism — and that the conspirators may still be at large. The two cases have baffled the FBI for decades, but Win has three things the FBI doesn't: a personal connection to the case; an ungodly fortune; and his own unique brand of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**isk and Valor (Sgt. Dunn Novels Book 14) *













The Nazi regime controls some of the most innovative engineers in the world. Minister of Armaments Albert Speer oversees their projects, especially the top secret ones. The U.S. Eighth Air Force gets terrifying news about one of those projects: German rocket engineers have created the world’s first guided surface-to-air missile, Wasserfall, based on the V2 rocket. The devastating weapon could completely put a stop to daylight bombing raids at a critical point in the war. Master Sergeant Tom Dunn and his lethal squad of U.S. Army Rangers are tasked with destroying the missile complex in northern Germany, and all the missiles.

The British Army is conducting Operation Cobalt, the push from the Netherlands into Germany to clear out the Roer Triangle. To assist, Sergeant Major Malcolm Saunders and his squad of deadly Commandos, parachute behind German lines to wipe out reconnaissance airplanes at an airfield, blow up an ammo depot, and meet the advancing British 52nd Division where they’ll face brutal house-to-house fighting.

Meanwhile, Gertrude Dunn, Sergeant Dunn’s youngest sister, a student at The Farm, the training grounds for Office of Strategic Services (OSS) agents, is in her last days before graduation day. She must complete two difficult covert missions out in the normal world. If she’s caught by the police, she’ll be jailed.

The Wasserfall missile complex is so large, nearly three and a half square miles, Dunn must take two more Ranger squads to destroy it. Almost immediately upon arrival, Dunn and the rest of the Rangers experience first-hand the old military saying: “no plan survives contact with the enemy.” Can Dunn react quickly enough and still complete the mission? And if so, at what cost?

Once again Munsterman superbly blends history and fiction in a page-turning action-packed story. In his fourteenth WWII action thriller, Risk and Valor, he reminds readers of war’s brutality and the courage certain men display to overcome it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Mac Travis Adventures Box Set (Books 1 - 3): Action and Adventure in the Florida Keys*












*Three books from bestselling author Steven Becker

Wood’s Reef*
It's easy to become invisible in the Florida Keys. Mac Travis was doing his best to keep a low profile: diving, fishing, and enough salvage work to pay his bills. It's a good life until he discovers something while spearfishing that could change the pristine Keys forever. His drunken crewman soon lets out the secret and his life is instantly changed. A corrupt presidential candidate will do whatever it takes to hide his secret. An exiled coke dealing terrorist sees this as his opportunity to redeem himself. A local con man loyal only to himself is looking for a quick payoff. When Mac's friend and mentor is injured, his estranged daughter reluctantly comes to his aid. The two soon put aside their differences and join forces to bury the secret where it won't be found.

*Wood’s Wall*
Mac Travis is laying low: Fishing, Diving and doing enough salvage work to pay his bills until three fishermen trolling the Gulf Stream discover a square grouper. Besides the drugs, the package contains a secret that changes their lives and jeopardizes the very existence of the Keys. When his wayward deckhand brings him part of the package, he and his girlfriend Mel, are drawn into the chase that has dire consequences for the Keys.

*Wood’s Wreck*
Mac Travis is doing enough salvage work to pay his bills until he is forced to save his name and everything he owns. When a down on her luck trust fund heiress and his wayward deckhand are caught using his boat to poach lobster, both his boat and house are confiscated. The plot thickens when Mac and his girlfriend Mel, discover a connection between her non-profit’s money laundering scheme and a CIA ring smuggling baseball players from Cuba.The forces collide in this action-packed thriller box set featuring plenty of boating, SCUBA diving, fishing and flavored with a generous dose of Conch Republic counterculture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**arthest North: The Epic Adventure of a Visionary Explorer *












"If Outside magazine had been around during the first turn of the century, Fridtjof Nansen would have been its No. 1 cover boy."—The Chicago Sun-Times In September of 1893, Norwegian zoologist Fridtjof Nansen and crew manned the schooner Fram, intending to drift, frozen in the Arctic pack-ice, to the North Pole. When it became clear that they would miss the pole, Nansen and companion Hjalmar Johansen struck off by themselves. Racing the shrinking pack-ice, they attempted, by dog-sled, to go "farthest north." They survived a winter in a moss hut eating walruses and polar bears, and the public assumed they were dead. In the spring of 1896, after three years of trekking, and having made it to within four degrees of the pole, they returned to safety. Nansen's narrative stands with the best writing on polar exploration. 20 b/w photographs.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently $3.
> 
> *Dear Evan Hansen: THE NOVEL*


Thanks for this. Saw the live production recently and loved it, so this will be a great companion piece to that.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*N**avigator - The Complete Series (Navigator World Book 1) *













*USA TODAY Bestseller

The Complete Navigator series*
This omnibus edition of the _Navigator_ series contains all four books: _Enemy Lines_, _Blind Sighted_, _Killer Edge_ and _Broken Arrow_.

With hydraulics, armor and advanced vision, Navigators are soldiers of the future, and in the game of survival of the fittest, they become the only hope man has to fight for their right to dominate.

*Enemy Lines*
After nearly being executed in a war zone, Staff Sergeant Leon Shield finds himself urgently recalled from deployment, and lands back home to a defeated country. In a matter of days, and without a single shot being fired, a new species has taken over the world. Determined to survive Armageddon, the only chance to fight back is to find a man called Ark, and use an untested technology to become Navigators.

*Blind Sighted*
Leon and Ark elect to train their new Navigator squad outside the wire, while Bill works with the weapons engineers to solve the bigger problems. The medical team are taking the critters apart, desperately looking for anything that will give them an edge.

*Killer Edge*
Our team match the enemy by creating a little critter magic of their own. New forces join them, and survivors add their weight to the fight, further changing what becomes possible. First contact is made, and believing they are running headlong into failure, Ark learns to take the lesser loss.

*Broken Arrow*
The aliens take a step too far and Ark decides it's time to go all in. Sending all of their Navigator battle teams to the nests, they uncover unexpected allies in a final showdown that will determine which side will rule earth.

The _Navigator_ series is a fast paced, action-based story following the people who will need to become a tight knit team if they're to defeat an enemy capable of taking over the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**very Which Way But Dead (The Hollows, Book 3) *













In Every Which Way But Dead, witch and former bounty hunter Rachel Morgan's managed to escape her corrupt company, survive living with a vampire, start her own runner service, and face down a vampire master. 

But her vampire roommate Ivy is off the wagon, her human boyfriend Nick is out of town indefinitely and doesn't sound like he's coming back while the far-too-seductive vampire Kisten is looking way too tempting, and there's a turf war erupting in Cincinnati's underworld.

And there's a greater evil still. To put the vampire master behind bars and save her family, Rachel made a desperate bargain and now there's hell to pay--literally. For if Rachel cannot stop him, the archdemon Algaliarept will pull her into the sorcerous ever-after to forfeit her soul as his slave. Forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*Eye of the Sh*t Storm (The Frost Files Book 3)*













*Full of imagination, wit, and random sh*t flying through the air, "Alias meets X-Men" in this insane new Frost Files adventure that will blow your tiny mind (Maria Lewis).

“This third installment fully delivers, with a breakneck pace, high stakes, and plenty of wisecracks.” —Kirkus*

Teagan Frost might be getting better at moving sh*t with her mind - but her job working as a telekinetic government operative only ever seems to get harder. That's not even talking about her car-crash of a love life . . .

And things are about to get even tougher. No sooner has Teagan chased off one psychotic kid hell-bent on trashing the whole West Coast, but now she has to contend with another supernatural being who can harness devastating electrical power. And if Teagan can't stop him, the whole of Los Angeles will be facing the sh*tstorm of the century . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**azard: A Sister's Flight from Family and a Broken Boy *













_Hazard_ is a poignant, unflinching memoir of the emotional intricacies of growing up with a severely disabled sibling. Margaret Combs shows how her Southern Baptist family coped with lived reality of autism in an era of ignorance and shame, the 1950s through the 1970s, and shares her own tragedy and anguish of being torn between helping her brother and yearning for her own life. Like many siblings of disabled children, young Margaret drives herself to excel in order to make up for her family’s sorrow and ultimately flees her family for what she hopes is a “normal” life.

_Hazard_ is also a story of indelible bonds between siblings: the one between Combs and her sister, and the deep and rueful one she has with her disabled brother; how he and she were buddies; and how fervently she wanted to make him whole. Initially fueled by a wish that her brother had never been born, the author eventually arrives in a deeper place of gratitude for this same brother, whom she loves and who loves her in return.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*F**riends Forever [25th Anniversary Ed]: The One About the Episodes*













*A fully illustrated and authorized episode guide celebrating the twenty-fifth anniversary of the hit-television show Friends, including a look behind-the-scenes of cult-favorite episodes, exclusive photos from Warner Bros., brand new interviews with show creators Marta Kauffman, David Crane, and set designer John Shaffner, and more.*

The beloved show _Friends _introduced the world to six young New Yorkers living together, falling in love, breaking up (cue Ross's "We were on a break!"), and getting into hilarious shenanigans, which became an instant classic formula that inspired dozens of "hangout sitcoms" long after the show's reign. But no sitcom has ever come close to the series that started it all, spawning iconic looks like "the Rachel" and timeless catchphrases like "How you doin'?" while creating a cultural sensation that catapulted the cast members to instant mega-stardom.

Throughout the show's ten- season run, viewers watched Monica, Rachel, Phoebe, Ross, Chandler, and Joey navigate their twenties and thirties with unwavering friendship, determination, and, of course, plenty of sarcasm. _Friends Forever _takes fans back to the set where it all began with exclusive photos of the sitcom that won four Primetime Emmy Awards, including Outstanding Comedy Series, eleven People's Choice Awards, and a Golden Globe for Jennifer Aniston for Best Lead Actress in a Television Series. This fully illustrated episode guide will treat readers to nostalgic flashbacks of the top one hundred episodes and sneak peeks of how popularly referenced lines from the show came to be. _Friends Forever_ also boasts new interviews with show creators David Crane and Marta Kauffman on how the show got its start and set designer John Shaffner who reveals his inspirations behind the iconic looks behind Monica’s and Rachel’s apartment and Central Perk.

It's no wonder why the _Friends _cast was chosen by _TV Guide _readers as the Best Comedy cast of all time, while countless other publications such as _Vanity Fair _named the show one of the best sitcoms of all time.

Fun, hilarious interactives include:


Joey’s fake resume vs real one
Countdown to the funniest Thanksgiving foods
Trivia game Q&A from "The One with the Embryos" (Seriously, what is Chandler Bing’s job?)
Follow Ross’s infidelity trail from "The One with the Morning After"
Who’s that celebrity? A comprehensive guide to some of the most famous celebrity guest stars from all ten seasons


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Thorn Birds *












One of the most beloved novels of all time, _The Thorn Birds, _Colleen McCullough’s sweeping family saga of dreams, titanic struggles, dark passions, and forbidden love in the Australian Outback, returns to enthrall a new generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Lost Apothecary: A Novel*













*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Named Most Anticipated of 2021 by Newsweek, Good Housekeeping, Hello! magazine, Oprah.com, Bustle, Popsugar, Betches, Sweet July, and GoodReads!

March 2021 Indie Next Pick and #1 LibraryReads Pick

“A bold, edgy, accomplished debut!” —Kate Quinn, New York Times bestselling author of The Alice Network

A forgotten history. A secret network of women. A legacy of poison and revenge. Welcome to The Lost Apothecary…*

Hidden in the depths of eighteenth-century London, a secret apothecary shop caters to an unusual kind of clientele. Women across the city whisper of a mysterious figure named Nella who sells well-disguised poisons to use against the oppressive men in their lives. But the apothecary’s fate is jeopardized when her newest patron, a precocious twelve-year-old, makes a fatal mistake, sparking a string of consequences that echo through the centuries.

Meanwhile in present-day London, aspiring historian Caroline Parcewell spends her tenth wedding anniversary alone, running from her own demons. When she stumbles upon a clue to the unsolved apothecary murders that haunted London two hundred years ago, her life collides with the apothecary’s in a stunning twist of fate—and not everyone will survive.

With crackling suspense, unforgettable characters and searing insight, _The Lost Apothecary_ is a subversive and intoxicating debut novel of secrets, vengeance and the remarkable ways women can save each other despite the barrier of time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**omething Read Something Dead: A Lighthouse Library Mystery *













*National bestselling author Eva Gates’s fifth Lighthouse Library mystery will carry fans of Miranda James and Jenn McKinlay to the Outer Banks of North Carolina.

Dark deeds in the Lighthouse Library threaten to send Lucy Richardson’s soon-to-be-wed cousin Josie to an early ‘til-death-do-us-part.*

Winter falls on North Carolina’s Outer Banks as Lucy Richardson and her friends joyfully help her favorite cousin, Josie O'Malley, plan her wedding. The owner and head baker of Josie's Cozy Bakery and her fiancé, chef Jake Greenblatt, want a small, simple wedding.

But to their horror, Josie's imperious grandmother, Gloria, descends with the “Louisiana Mafia”: a gaggle of aunts and cousins who intend to take control of the wedding plans. Gloria doesn't do small and simple, and cousin Mirabelle has her own ideas for Josie's wedding, something grand and lavish—and paid for by Josie's parents, of course—that will kickstart her fledgling event planning business and get her work shown on the covers of wedding magazines. To make matters worse, Mirabelle focuses her full Southern charm on the prospective groom...and Jake doesn't seem entirely adverse to her attentions.

To smooth the waters, Lucy hosts a bridal shower at the Bodie Island Lighthouse Library. But it turns deadly when Mirabelle collapses—soon after eating the gluten-free treats Josie prepared specifically for her. Now, to save her favorite cousin from prison, Lucy will have to bring a crook to book in this fifth festive Lighthouse Library mystery from national bestselling author Eva Gates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**ead and Buried: A Lighthouse Library Mystery *













*Librarian Lucy Richardson unearths a mysterious map dating back to the Civil War. But if she can't crack its code, she may end up read and buried.*

The Bodie Island Lighthouse Library Classic Novel Book Club is reading _Journey to the Center of the Earth_ by Jules Verne while workers dig into the earth to repair the Lighthouse Library's foundations. The digging halts when Lucy pulls a battered tin box containing a Civil War-era diary from the pit. Tucked inside is a hand-drawn map of the Outer Banks accompanied by a page written in an indecipherable code.

The library is overrun by people clamoring to see the artifact. Later that night, Lucy and Connor McNeil find the body of historical society member Jeremy Hughes inside the library. Clearly Jeremy was not the only one who broke into the library--the map and the coded page are missing.

Lucy's nemesis, Louise Jane McKaughnan, confesses to entering the library after closing to sneak a peek but denies seeing Jeremy--or his killer. When Lucy discovers that fellow-librarian Charlene had a past with Jeremy, she's forced to do what she vowed not to do--get involved in the case. Meanwhile, the entire library staff and community become obsessed with trying to decode the page. But when the library has a second break in, it becomes clear that someone is determined to solve that code.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**ive by Night: A Novel (Coughlin Series Book 2) *













*From New York Times bestselling author Dennis Lehane comes this epic, unflinching tale of the making and unmaking of a gangster in the Prohibition Era of the Roaring Twenties—now a Warner Bros. movie starring Ben Affleck, Elle Fanning, Zoe Saldana, and Sienna Miller.*

Boston, 1926. The '20s are roaring. Liquor is flowing, bullets are flying, and one man sets out to make his mark on the world.

Prohibition has given rise to an endless network of underground distilleries, speakeasies, gangsters, and corrupt cops. Joe Coughlin, the youngest son of a prominent Boston police captain, has long since turned his back on his strict and proper upbringing. Now having graduated from a childhood of petty theft to a career in the pay of the city's most fearsome mobsters, Joe enjoys the spoils, thrills, and notoriety of being an outlaw.

But life on the dark side carries a heavy price. In a time when ruthless men of ambition, armed with cash, illegal booze, and guns, battle for control, no one—neither family nor friend, enemy nor lover—can be trusted. Beyond money and power, even the threat of prison, one fate seems most likely for men like Joe: an early death. But until that day, he and his friends are determined to live life to the hilt.

Joe embarks on a dizzying journey up the ladder of organized crime that takes him from the flash of Jazz Age Boston to the sensual shimmer of Tampa's Latin Quarter to the sizzling streets of Cuba. _Live by Night_ is a riveting epic layered with a diverse cast of loyal friends and callous enemies, tough rumrunners and sultry femmes fatales, Bible-quoting evangelists and cruel Klansmen, all battling for survival and their piece of the American dream. At once a sweeping love story and a compelling saga of revenge, it is a spellbinding tour de force of betrayal and redemption, music and murder, that brings fully to life a bygone era when sin was cause for celebration and vice was a national virtue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Red Market: On the Trail of the World's Organ Brokers, Bone Thieves, Blood Farmers, and Child Traffickers*













“An unforgettable nonfiction thriller, expertly reported….A tremendously revealing and twisted ride, where life and death are now mere cold cash commodities.”
—Michael Largo, author of _Final Exits_

Award-winning investigative journalist and contributing _Wired_ editor Scott Carney leads readers on a breathtaking journey through the macabre underworld of the global body bazaar, where organs, bones, and even live people are bought and sold on _The Red Market_. As gripping as _CSI_ and as eye-opening as Mary Roach’s _Stiff_, Carney’s _The Red Market_ sheds a blazing new light on the disturbing, billion-dollar business of trading in human body parts, bodies, and child trafficking, raising issues and exposing corruptions almost too bizarre and shocking to imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**lack Fall: A Jessica Blackwood Novel*













*In Black Fall, the third book in the ITW Award-nominated mystery series, magician-turned-FBI agent Jessica Blackwood investigates a series of seemingly unrelated, but equally bizarre and sinister, crimes that lead her to the Colorado desert and a town that has, simply, disappeared.*

With two big cases under her belt, FBI Agent Jessica Blackwood is learning to embrace her unconventional past as the rising star in a family dynasty of illusionists. Her talent and experience endow her with a unique understanding of the power and potential of deception, and a gift for knowing when things are not always as they appear to be. Once resenting her eccentric grandfather, a brilliant magician in his own right, Jessica now sees him as a mentor and regularly seeks his advice about her work.

But Jessica’s routine surveillance operation becomes a fight for survival when a disturbed young woman, clutching a baby, shows up at the stake-out location and threatens to kill her child. On the same day, an hour after a severe earthquake rocks the eastern seaboard, a strange video goes viral. Nobel Prize-winning physicist Peter Devon has been dead for eight years, yet here he is on camera, predicting the location and date of the earthquake. Jessica is put on the case by her boss, Dr. Ailes, but when Detective Aileen Lewis reports that they’ve found a Jane Doe who matches her description of her attacker, she’s torn between professional duty and a personal desire to find out who the woman was, and why she was killed.

The investigations pull her in very different directions—until they start to converge, leading Jessica to confront something darker, and more powerful, than anyone expected. Something so twisted, only one person could be behind it…the Warlock.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Find You First: A Novel*













*The New York Times bestselling author of Elevator Pitch and master of psychological suspense returns with a riveting thriller in which the possible heirs of a dying tech millionaire are mysteriously being eliminated, one by one.

“Find You First starts with a bang and ends with an even bigger one. . . . It’s the best book of his career.” — Stephen King*

Tech millionaire Miles Cookson has more money than he can ever spend, and everything he could dream of—except time. He has recently been diagnosed with a terminal illness, and there is a fifty percent chance that it can be passed on to the next generation. For Miles, this means taking a long hard look at his past . . .

Two decades ago, a young, struggling Miles was a sperm donor. Somewhere out there, he has kids—nine of them. And they might be about to inherit both the good _and_ the bad from him—maybe his fortune, or maybe something much worse.

As Miles begins to search for the children he’s never known, aspiring film documentarian Chloe Swanson embarks on a quest to find her biological father, armed with the knowledge that twenty-two years ago, her mother used a New York sperm bank to become pregnant.

When Miles and Chloe eventually connect, their excitement at finding each other is overshadowed by a series of mysterious and terrifying events. One by one, Miles’s other potential heirs are vanishing—every trace of them wiped, like they never existed at all.

Who is the vicious killer—another heir methodically erasing rivals? Or is something even _more_ sinister going on?

It’s a deadly race against time . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Local Woman Missing: A Novel*













*New York Times Bestseller

"Dark and twisty, with white-knuckle tension and jaw-dropping surprises." —Riley Sager, New York Times bestselling author of Home Before Dark

In this smart and chilling thriller, master of suspense Mary Kubica takes domestic secrets to a whole new level, showing that some people will stop at nothing to keep the truth buried.*

_People don't just disappear without a trace…_

Shelby Tebow is the first to go missing. Not long after, Meredith Dickey and her six-year-old daughter, Delilah, vanish just blocks away from where Shelby was last seen, striking fear into their once-peaceful community. Are these incidents connected? After an elusive search that yields more questions than answers, the case eventually goes cold.

Now, eleven years later, Delilah shockingly returns. Everyone wants to know what happened to her, but no one is prepared for what they'll find…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Tenth Justice *













*“Meltzer has earned the right to belly up to the bar with John Grisham, Scott Turow, and David Baldacci.” – People* 

The young attorneys who clerk for Supreme Court justices wield extraordinary power—privy to sensitive material that could prove disastrous in unscrupulous hands, making decisions that could change lives… or destroy them. They are…

THE TENTH JUSTICE

Landing a prestigious position as a Supreme Court clerk fresh out of Yale Law, Ben Addison is on the ultrafast track to success—until he inadvertently shares a classified secret with the wrong listener. And now the anonymous blackmailer who made a killing with Ben’s information is demanding more. Guilty of a criminal act, his golden future suddenly in jeopardy, Ben turns for help to his roommates—three close friends from childhood, each strategically placed near the seats of Washington power—and to his beautiful, whip-smart fellow clerk, Lisa Schulman. But trust is a dangerous commodity in the nation’s capital. And when lives, careers, and power are at stake, loyalties can shatter like glass… and betrayals can be lethal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**inding Gobi: A Little Dog with a Very Big Heart *













*A New York Times Bestseller

The amazing true story of a man and a little dog who formed an unbreakable bond in the middle of the Gobi desert—that changed both of their lives forever.*

_Finding Gobi_ is the miraculous tale of Dion Leonard, a seasoned ultramarathon runner who crosses paths with a stray dog while competing in a 155-mile race through the Gobi Desert in China. The lovable pup, who would later earn the name Gobi, went step for step with Dion over the Tian Shan Mountains and across massive sand dunes, keeping pace with him for 77 miles.

As Dion witnessed the incredible determination and heart of this small animal, he found his own heart undergoing a change as well. Whereas in the past these races were all about winning and being the best, his goal now was to make sure he and Gobi’s friendship continued well after the finish line.

However, before he could take her home, Gobi went missing in the sprawling Chinese city where she was being kept. Dion, with the help of strangers and a viral outpouring of assistance on the internet, set out to track her down, and reunite with the dog that changed his life.

Read this inspiring story and discover how miracles truly are possible—and find your own heart changing as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**n Elegant Defense: The Extraordinary New Science of the Immune System: A Tale in Four Lives*













*National Bestseller

"A* *valuable read that will help you understand what it takes to stop COVID-19. … A super interesting look at the science of immunity.” —Bill Gates, Gates Notes Summer Reading List

The Pulitzer Prize–winning New York Times journalist "explicates for the lay reader the intricate biology of our immune system" (Jerome Groopman, MD, New York Review of Books)*

From _New York Times_ science journalist Matt Richtel, _An Elegant Defense_ is an acclaimed and definitive exploration of the immune system and the secrets of health. Interweaving cutting-edge science with the intimate stories of four individual patients, this epic, first-of-its-kind book “give(s) lay readers a means of understanding what’s known so far about the intricate biology of our immune systems” (_The Week_).

The immune system is our body’s essential defense network, a guardian vigilantly fighting illness, healing wounds, maintaining order and balance, and keeping us alive. It has been honed by evolution over millennia to face an almost infinite array of threats. For all its astonishing complexity, however, the immune system can be easily compromised by fatigue, stress, toxins, advanced age, and poor nutrition—hallmarks of modern life—and even by excessive hygiene. Paradoxically, it is a fragile wonder weapon that can turn on our own bodies with startling results, leading today to epidemic levels of autoimmune disorders.

_An Elegant Defense_ effortlessly guides readers on a scientific detective tale winding from the Black Plague to twentieth-century breakthroughs in vaccination and antibiotics, to today’s laboratories that are revolutionizing immunology—perhaps the most extraordinary and consequential medical story of our time. Drawing on extensive new interviews with dozens of world-renowned scientists, Richtel has produced a landmark book, equally an investigation into the deepest riddles of survival and a profoundly human tale that is movingly brought to life through the eyes of his four main characters, each of whom illuminates an essential facet of our “elegant defense.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**istory of the World in 1000 Objects*













*Discover how humans created their world from the objects they left behind - from the US Constitution to the first iPhone - in DK's latest history book.*

From the beginning of human history, the one thing that has defined us is our talent for making things, from basic technology and everyday objects, such as bowls and hand axes, to high-tech inventions, such as supersonic aircraft, smart devices, and Mars rovers.

Objects speak volumes about a civilization, telling us how our ancestors lived - as well as what they believed in and valued. A bronze cat mummy shows us how highly the ancient Egyptians valued their feline companions, while a mechanical tiger toy tells the story of rising tensions between an Indian sultan and European colonizers. With stunning, exclusive photography, _History of the World in 1000 Objects_ shows you the objects that our ancestors treasured - from the jewelry worn by the Mesopotamians to the prized ritual vessels used by the people of the Shang Dynasty - and gives you insight into what gave each culture its own identity.

From astrolabes and airplanes to vacuum cleaners and X-rays, DK uses its hallmark visual style to weave the extraordinary legacy of our creativity into a unique view of world history that will change the way you see the objects all around us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.


*Glory: Humanity's Last Hope*













*One last chance for Glory. One last hope for humanity.
A ship pulled out of mothballs by the original crew, sent to fight a war humanity was losing.*

_Glory_ barely survived its last battle twenty years earlier. Captain Drake resigned rather than face court martial. But the enemy is back. Humanity needs everything that can fly.

Maybe it’s not the ship at all, but the crew. They hold the key.

Drake rallies old and young alike to comply with orders so secret, even he wasn’t allowed to see them until after the ship left the junkyard. Would it leave? That was another question. The core hadn’t been fired in twenty years.

The smell of decay filled the massive ship’s corridors. The stench of death lingered, the death of Drake’s crew, a nightmare from long ago.

The Paragon have weapons that humanity couldn’t contemplate. But here they were, suing for peace. The people of Earth jumped at the carrot. The end of war! Could it be too good to be true?

Drake had his orders from an admiral who knew too much. _Glory_ must launch.

And with it, the fate of humanity rested on the shoulders of a broken crew, carrying a weapon like no other, hoping for one clear shot.

*One last chance for Glory.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ragon Assassin Omnibus: Parts 1-8*













_She's an Assassin. He's a dragon. Together, they'll take on an empire._

Carmen wants to graduate. But the emperor wants her dead. Her classmates might, too.

At least she has a dragon on her side.

Carmen is days from graduation at assassin school. She's desperate to finish ahead of her twin brother and the rest of the class. They’ve been trained to hunt using giant black swans, but Carmen has discovered a dragon. All she has to do is get on his back.

One problem: he's killed everyone who gets near him.

Then the Emperor declares war on assassins. The adventure is about to begin.

This extra-mega-sized Dragon Assassin Boxed Set contains episodes 1-8 of the Dragon Assassin series. Find out what this bestselling series is all about.

Download the Dragon Assassin boxed set today!

It’s a non-stop young adult adventure from best-selling author Arthur Slade. Perfect for fans of _Dragon Riders of Pern, Dragon School, Eragon _and _The Brindle Dragon _series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*All the Tides of Fate (All the Stars and Teeth Duology Book 2)*













*The thrilling sequel to instant New York Times bestseller All the Stars and Teeth, called “captivating” by Tomi Adeyemi, “Vicious and alluring” by Hafsah Faizal, and “phenomenal” by Adrienne Young. Now author Adalyn Grace is back with more high seas adventure in All the Tides of Fate, this electrifying fantasy, perfect for fans of Stephanie Garber’s Caraval and Sarah J. Maas’s Throne of Glass series.*

Through blood and sacrifice, Amora Montara has conquered a rebellion and taken her rightful place as queen of Visidia. Now, with the islands in turmoil and the people questioning her authority, Amora cannot allow anyone to see her weaknesses.

No one can know about the curse in her bloodline. No one can know that she’s lost her magic. No one can know the truth about the boy who holds the missing half of her soul.

To save herself and Visidia, Amora embarks on a desperate quest for a mythical artifact that could fix everything—but it comes at a terrible cost. As she tries to balance her loyalty to her people, her crew, and the desires of her heart, Amora will soon discover that the power to rule might destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*E**mily Mansion Old House Mysteries: Book 1 - 5 *













*If you love Agatha Raisin’s spark and Nancy Drew’s inquisitive nature, The Emily Mansion Old House Mysteries are your next unputdownable read!*

*Some secrets are better left buried.

And some are of historical importance and should definitely be dug up, dusted off, and put in a museum.*

When historical researcher Emily Mansion unearths a mysterious love letter, dating from the Victorian era, she is intrigued by a cryptic set of clues that point to a lost legacy hidden beneath the flowers of Larch Hall.

The problem is… she’s not the only one doing a little digging.

It’s a race against an unknown adversary to solve the clues and find the treasure before a valuable piece of history is lost forever.

*Five short and sweet English mysteries for light and easy reading!*

1. The Lavender of Larch Hall
2. The Leaves of Llewellyn Keep
3. The Snow of Severly Castle
4. The Frost of Friston Manor
5. The Heart of Heathley House


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man from Battle Flat: A Western Trio *













*Louis L’Amour brings the Wild West back to life in three unstoppable adventures!*

“Mistakes Can Kill You” is the story of Johnny O’Day. Half-dead from pneumonia and on the brink of giving up, he was taken in as a boy and nursed back to health by a young couple. Growing up, Johnny harbored nothing but resentment and jealousy of their biological son, Sam. But now Sam is in big trouble, and it seems that Johnny may be the only person who can come between his half brother and a pair of gunmen.

Ross Haney is “The Rider of Ruby Hills.” At twenty-seven, he’s broke, armed, and ready to settle down. But when a feud breaks out between the owners of two of the biggest spreads in Ruby Hills, it looks like the fair town is on the brink of destruction. Ross was a loner at first, but now he’s got allies and a plan . . .

In the title story, Krag Moran is a rider who becomes involved in a range war among ranchers and nesters. The town is divided, and by the time shots are fired and the body count starts to rise, Krag will have a lot of explaining to do to the wrong people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**urning Daylight (Luke Jensen Bounty Hunter Book 7) *













*Johnstone Country. Where Legends Fight or Die.*

_Bounty hunter Luke Jensen has always relied on his guns, his brains, and his guts to bring in the deadliest outlaws in the West. But when a family needs his help, he’ll have to use something else: his heart . . ._
* 
BLOOD IS THICKER THAN SLAUGHTER
*
Luke Jensen has seen some sorry looking bounties in his time, but this one takes the cake. A wanted poster is offering a reward of one dollar and forty-two cents—plus one busted harmonica—to capture Three-Fingered Jack McKinney. Turns out, McKinney’s twelve-year-old son Aaron wants revenge on his daddy for abandoning him and his mom. The reward is all the money Aaron can scrape together. Luke can’t say no to the poor boy—or his beautiful mother—so he agrees to go after McKinney and his bank-robbing gang.

Good deeds, however, are like good intentions—the road to hell is paved with them. And when Aaron McKinney decides to tag along, it puts Luke in the middle of a father-and-son reunion that’s life-or-death, blood-for-blood, and kill-or-be-killed. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*W**indfall: A Henry Lysyk Mystery*













_*Henry has hit rock bottom. A fifty-year old mystery could save him – or finish him off.

"...a masterful work of mystery, drama, and criminally good writing."*_ (K.C. Finn, ReadersFavorite)

Henry Lysyk’s life is a mess.

With his marriage over and his accounting career marred by scandal, he retreats to the anonymity of a rented suite in a house shared with strangers. But the trail of a decades-old crime leads a murderous treasure hunter to his doorstep, and Henry is baffled by his neighbors’ cover-up.

An unexpected visit from his adventure-hungry niece, Frieda, further complicates Henry’s efforts to lay low. With his houseguest refusing to stay away from the danger, Henry’s terrified they’re about to expose secrets someone would kill to protect. Not knowing who to trust, they must choose which parts of the past to uncover, and which to leave buried.

A real-life ransom, a shadowy past, unlikely allies, and ruthless murder. Can Henry unravel this cold case before he and Frieda become its next victims?

If you enjoy absorbing mysteries, original characters, and a dash of true crime, then you’ll love Byron TD Smith's clever “_What if…_” solution to the most captivating unsolved heist of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**pril in Spain: A Novel *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER

Booker Prize winner John Banville returns with a dark and evocative new mystery set on the Spanish coast*

Don't disturb the dead…

On the idyllic coast of San Sebastian, Spain, Dublin pathologist Quirke is struggling to relax, despite the beaches, cafés and the company of his disarmingly lovely wife. When he glimpses a familiar face in the twilight at Las Acadas bar, it's hard at first to tell whether his imagination is just running away with him.

Because this young woman can't be April Latimer. She was murdered by her brother, years ago—the conclusion to an unspeakable scandal that shook one of Ireland's foremost political dynasties.

Unable to ignore his instincts, Quirke makes a call back home to Ireland and soon Detective St. John Strafford is dispatched to Spain. But he's not the only one en route. A relentless hit man is on the hunt for his latest prey, and the next victim might be Quirke himself.

Sumptous, propulsive and utterly transporting, _April in Spain_ is the work of a master writer at the top of his game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*H**er Dark Lies: A Novel *













*If you only read one thriller this year...

“A great modern gothic. Ellison outdid herself— what an ending!” —Catherine Coulter, #1 *_*NYT*_* bestselling author of VORTEX.

Fast-paced and brilliantly unpredictable, J.T. Ellison’s breathtaking new novel invites you to a wedding none will forget—and some won’t survive.*

Jutting from sparkling turquoise waters off the Italian coast, Isle Isola is an idyllic setting for a wedding. In the majestic cliff-top villa owned by the wealthy Compton family, up-and-coming artist Claire Hunter will marry handsome, charming Jack Compton, surrounded by close family, intimate friends…and a host of dark secrets.

From the moment Claire sets foot on the island, something seems amiss. Skeletal remains have just been found. There are other, newer disturbances, too. Menacing texts. A ruined wedding dress. And one troubling shadow hanging over Claire’s otherwise blissful relationship—the strange mystery surrounding Jack’s first wife.

Then a raging storm descends, the power goes out—and the real terror begins…

*You won't be able to guess what happens in the end!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**ind of Winter: A Novel (P.S. (Paperback)) *













Laura Kasischke, the critically acclaimed and nationally bestselling poet and author of _The Raising,_ returns _Mind of Winter_, a dark and chilling thriller that combines domestic drama with elements of psychological suspense and horror—an addictive tale of denial and guilt that is part Joyce Carol Oates and part Chris Bohjalian.

On a snowy Christmas morning, Holly Judge awakens with the fragments of a nightmare floating on the edge of her consciousness. _Something followed them from Russia. _Thirteen years ago, she and her husband Eric adopted baby Tatty, their pretty, black-haired Rapunzel, from the Pokrovka Orphanage #2. Now, at fifteen, Tatiana is more beautiful than ever—and disturbingly erratic.

As a blizzard rages outside, Holly and Tatiana are alone. With each passing hour, Tatiana’s mood darkens, and her behavior becomes increasingly frightening . . . until Holly finds she no longer recognizes her daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**ayback (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 1 *













*The enemy have captured a Special Forces camp in Vietnam. The Americans want it back! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber’s elite Green Berets are taking back what’s theirs…
Vietnam, 1968*

The Americans are still reeling from the Tet offensive when the Viet Cong launch a blistering rocket and mortar attack on a U.S. Special Forces Camp.

The VC commander has one thing on his mind — to occupy the base and humiliate the U.S. military even further.

But he hasn’t counted on U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber *and* Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman*, who have orders to come up with a plan to retake the camp.

With support from a fearsome AC-47 gunship and a 400-strong Mike Force on the ground, Captain Gerber launches a daring aerial assault to get inside the camp and drive the enemy out.

As rockets light the place up, it’s payback time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.


*K**illing the Mob: The Fight Against Organized Crime in America (Bill O'Reilly's Killing Series) *













*Instant #1 New York Times, Wall Street Journal, and Publishers Weekly bestseller!

In the tenth book in the multimillion-selling *_Killing_* series, Bill O’Reilly and Martin Dugard take on their most controversial subject yet: The Mob.*

_Killing the Mob_ is the tenth book in Bill O'Reilly's #1 _New York Times_ bestselling series of popular narrative histories, with sales of nearly 18 million copies worldwide, and over 320 weeks on the _New York Times _bestseller list.

O’Reilly and co-author Martin Dugard trace the brutal history of 20th Century organized crime in the United States, and expertly plumb the history of this nation’s most notorious serial robbers, conmen, murderers, and especially, mob family bosses. Covering the period from the 1930s to the 1980s, O’Reilly and Dugard trace the prohibition-busting bank robbers of the Depression Era, such as John Dillinger, Bonnie & Clyde, Pretty Boy Floyd and Baby-Face Nelson. In addition, the authors highlight the creation of the Mafia Commission, the power struggles within the “Five Families,” the growth of the FBI under J. Edgar Hoover, the mob battles to control Cuba, Las Vegas and Hollywood, as well as the personal war between the U.S. Attorney General Bobby Kennedy and legendary Teamsters boss Jimmy Hoffa.

O’Reilly and Dugard turn these legendary criminals and their true-life escapades into a read that rivals the most riveting crime novel. With _Killing the Mob_, their hit series is primed for its greatest success yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**inatra and the Jack Pack: The Extraordinary Friendship between Frank Sinatra and John F. Kennedy?Why They Bonded and What Went Wrong *













*A New York Times Bestseller*

Frank Sinatra desperately wanted to be part of John F. Kennedy, Jr.’s gang. He had his own famed “Rat Pack,” made up of hard drinking, womanizing individuals like himself—guys like Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., and Peter Lawford—but the guy “Ol’ Blue Eyes” really wanted to hang with was Lawford’s brother-in-law, the real chairman of the board, John F. Kennedy.

In _Sinatra and the Jack Pack_, Michael Sheridan delves deep into the acclaimed singer’s relationship with the former president. He shares how Sinatra emerged from a working class Italian family and carved out a unique place for himself in American culture, and how Kennedy, also of immigrant stock, came from a privileged background of which the young Frank could only have dreamed.

By the time the men met in the 1950s, both were thriving—and both liked the good life. They bonded over their mutual ability to attract beautiful women, male admirers, and adoring acolytes. They also shared a scandalous secret: each had dubious relationships with the mafia. It had promoted Frank’s career and helped Kennedy buy votes. FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover had, over two decades, compiled detailed and damning dossiers on their activities.

From all accounts the friendship thrived. Then, suddenly, in March 1962, Frank was abruptly ejected from JFK’s gang. This unique volume tells why. It will release shortly after a television documentary inspired by the book airs, is filled with a beloved cast of characters, and is the compelling, untold story of a tumultuous relationship between two American icons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Power Challenges*













Sadly, this is the last book Ben Bova left us before his untimely death due to COVID-19 related causes on November 29, 2020.

*"Far-thinking ideas and the characters’ determination to grab the last hope are characteristic. Fans won’t want to miss this coda to Bova’s prolific literary life."—Publishers Weekly*

It is time to start the colonizing the solar system. Ex-astronaut, current space advisor, and all-out trouble shooter for the President, Jake Ross, is determined to make it happen.

And what better way to return to America’s glory than by returning to the moon and setting up a permanent moon-base which can then serve as the launching pad for Mars and beyond.

But as usual, political intrigue and conflicting priorities are threatening the whole program. Add to that a President who is about to die, a strong contingent in the legislative body which thinks that money spent on a moon-base is money wasted and the general apathy of the public, and you have an almost impossible task.

Even NASA, natural enthusiasts of a project like this, are dragging their feet because they have lost control of the top spot in the project.

However, none of those opposing forces have contended with the resolve and the skill of Jake Ross. He _will_ create the base on the moon. He _will_ send humans out to many worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Zoo of Intelligent Animals: Escapist sci-fi adventure that's fast-paced, thrilling, and inventive (The Cleremont Conjectures Book 2)*













*If the ticket is free, it means you're the attraction

London, 1977.

Year of the Silver Jubilee, the Sex Pistols – and a spate of unexplained disappearances from across the academic world.*

Elizabeth Belfort, a young agent with a high-flying career and a low-flying marriage, is urgently dispatched to bring in an elusive government informant.

But she soon finds herself drawn into the mysterious world of this informant and his family as they embark on a rescue mission. New horizons and new loves start to overturn her well-ordered life. Before long, she is travelling across galaxies to confront an alien race, who’ve taken a special interest in planet Earth and its primary intelligent species. They’ve even made a special home for some of them.

In a zoo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*P**athfinder *












*From Orson Scott Card, the internationally bestselling author of Ender’s Game, comes the first novel in the Pathfinder trilogy, the riveting story of Rigg, a teenager who possesses a special power that allows him to see the paths of people’s pasts.*

A powerful secret. A dangerous path.

Rigg is well trained at keeping secrets. Only his father knows the truth about Rigg's strange talent for seeing the paths of people's pasts. But when his father dies, Rigg is stunned to learn just how many secrets Father had kept from _him—_secrets about Rigg's own past, his identity, and his destiny. And when Rigg discovers that he has the power not only to see the past, but also to change it, his future suddenly becomes anything but certain.

Rigg’s birthright sets him on a path that leaves him caught between two factions, one that wants him crowned and one that wants him dead. He will be forced to question everything he thinks he knows, choose who to trust, and push the limits of his talent…or forfeit control of his destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**uins (Pathfinder Book 2) *













*From Orson Scott Card, the internationally bestselling author of Ender’s Game, comes the second novel in the Pathfinder trilogy, the riveting story of Rigg, a teenager who possesses a special power that allows him to see the paths of people’s pasts.*

When Rigg and his friends crossed the Wall between the only world they knew and a world they could not imagine, he hoped he was leading them to safety. But the dangers in this new wallfold are more difficult to see. Rigg, Umbo, and Param know that they cannot trust the expendable, Vadesh—a machine shaped like a human, created to deceive—but they are no longer certain that they can even trust one another. But they will have little choice. Because although Rigg can decipher the paths of the past, he can’t yet see the horror that lies ahead: A destructive force with deadly intentions is hurtling toward Garden. If Rigg, Umbo, and Param can’t work together to alter the past, there will be no future.

The adventure, suspense, and time travel continue in this second installment in the critically acclaimed _New York Times_ and _Publishers Weekly_ bestselling Pathfinder series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**isitors (Pathfinder Book 3) *













*From Orson Scott Card, the internationally bestselling author of Ender’s Game, comes the riveting finale to the story of Rigg, a teenager who possesses a special power that allows him to see the paths of people’s pasts.*

In _Pathfinder_, Rigg joined forces with another teen with special talents on a quest to find Rigg’s sister and discover the true significance of their powers. Then Rigg’s story continued in _Ruins_ as he was tasked to decipher the paths of the past before the arrival of a destructive force with deadly intentions. Now, in _Visitors_, Rigg’s journey comes to an epic and explosive conclusion as everything that has been building up finally comes to pass, and Rigg is forced to put his powers to the ultimate test in order to save his world and end the war once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*I**nfinity's Shore (The Uplift Saga Book 5) *













*A once peaceful planet of refugees faces complete annihilation in this hard science fiction sequel to Brightness Reef.*

Book Two in the Uplift Storm Trilogy

It’s illegal to occupy the planet Jijo, but six castaway races have managed to coexist there for some time. They’ve successfully hidden from watchful law enforcers of the Five Galaxies—until now . . .

After making an amazing discovery far away—a derelict armada whose mere existence triggered interstellar war—the Terran exploration vessel _Streaker_ and its crew of humans and dolphins arrive at Jijo in search of sanctuary from the Galactic forces out to destroy them.

But they were followed. As behemoth Galactic starships descend upon Jijo, heroic—and terrifying—choices must be made. Together, human and alien settlers must choose whether to fight the invaders or join them. The crew of the _Streaker_, meanwhile, discovers something that just might save Jijo and its inhabitants . . . or destroy every last one of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**ygone Star: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 4) *


Book 1 is currently *free here.*

Book 2 is currently *free here.*

Book 3 is currently *free here.*













*With an increasingly erratic mod on their trail, *Gunn and Salvo must figure out a way to keep themselves alive long enough to piece together just what Grey is after.

But that's easier said than done as they manage to leave a trail of destruction in their wake. As usual, things are going from bad to worse.

And that's just the way they like it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*I**nfinite Grey: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 5) *













*Not everyone will survive...*

As Gunn and Salvo desperately try to hatch a plan that can slow Grey down, an unexpected — and largely unwelcome — ally comes to their aid. They might hold the key to defeating Grey, but their agenda is their own.

Meanwhile, Dab returns to the lab that first experimented on her mind hoping to find a clue as to what is fueling the Dolus and how to stop their terrifying powers. What she finds will change everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Secret Keeper of Jaipur: A Novel (The Jaipur Trilogy Book 2)*













*A NEW NOVEL BY THE AUTHOR OF THE HENNA ARTIST, A REESE'S BOOK CLUB PICK

Good Morning America’s “27 Books for June"*

*PopSugar’s Best Summer Reads of 2021* 

In _New York Times_ bestselling author Alka Joshi’s intriguing new novel, henna artist Lakshmi arranges for her protégé, Malik, to intern at the Jaipur Palace in this tale rich in character, atmosphere, and lavish storytelling.

It’s the spring of 1969, and Lakshmi, now married to Dr. Jay Kumar, directs the Healing Garden in Shimla. Malik has finished his private school education. At twenty, he has just met a young woman named Nimmi when he leaves to apprentice at the Facilities Office of the Jaipur Royal Palace. Their latest project: a state-of-the-art cinema.

Malik soon finds that not much has changed as he navigates the Pink City of his childhood. Power and money still move seamlessly among the wealthy class, and favors flow from Jaipur’s Royal Palace, but only if certain secrets remain buried. When the cinema’s balcony tragically collapses on opening night, blame is placed where it is convenient. But Malik suspects something far darker and sets out to uncover the truth. As a former street child, he always knew to keep his own counsel; it’s a lesson that will serve him as he untangles a web of lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**abbit: A Memoir *













*Nominated for the NAACP Image Award for Outstanding Literary Work

"An absolute must-read"* *– Shondaland

“[Rabbit] tells how it went down with brutal honesty and outrageous humor” – New York Times*

They called her Rabbit.

Patricia Williams (aka Ms. Pat) was born and raised in Atlanta at the height of the crack epidemic. One of five children, Pat watched as her mother struggled to get by on charity, cons, and petty crimes. At age seven, Pat was taught to roll drunks for money. At twelve, she was targeted for sex by a man eight years her senior. By thirteen, she was pregnant. By fifteen, Pat was a mother of two.

Alone at sixteen, Pat was determined to make a better life for her children. But with no job skills and an eighth-grade education, her options were limited. She learned quickly that hustling and humor were the only tools she had to survive. _Rabbit _is an unflinching memoir of cinematic scope and unexpected humor. With wisdom and humor, Pat gives us a rare glimpse of what it’s really like to be a black mom in America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**irschfeld: The Biography *













*The definitive biography of Al Hirschfeld, renowned caricaturist and artist.*

Al Hirschfeld knew everybody and drew everybody. He occupied the twentieth century, and illustrated it. _Hirschfeld: The Biography_ is the first portrait of the renowned artist's life—as spirited and unique as his pen-and-ink drawings. Beginning in the 1920s, he caricatured Hollywood actors, Washington politicians, and—his favorite—celebrities of the stage. Broadway belonged to Hirschfeld. His work appeared in the _New York Times_ and other publications, as well as on book jackets, album covers, posters, and postage stamps, for more than seventy-five years.

He lived in Paris, Moscow, and Bali, and in a pink New York townhouse on a star-studded block where his closest friends—Carol Channing, S. J. Perelman, Gloria Vanderbilt, Brooks Atkinson, Elia Kazan, Marlene Dietrich, and William Saroyan—flocked in and out. He played the piano, went to jazz joints with Eugene O'Neill, and wrote a musical that bombed. He drove until he was ninety-eight years old and always found a parking space. He worked every day, threw dinner parties twice a week, and hosted New Year's Eve soirees that were legendary. He had three wives, a formidable agent, and a daughter, Nina, the most famous little girl that no one knows.

Hirschfeld died in 2003, at the age of ninety-nine. "If you live long enough," he liked to say, "everything happens." For him, it did. And good and bad—it's all here. Through interviews with Hirschfeld himself, his friends and family (including the mysterious Nina), and his famous subjects, as well as through letters, scrapbooks, and home movies, Ellen Stern has crafted a delightful, detailed, and definitive portrait of Al Hirschfeld, one of our most beloved, and most influential, artists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**rejo: My Life of Crime, Redemption, and Hollywood *













*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“If you’re a fan like I am this is definitely the book for you.” —Pete Davidson, actor, producer, and cast member on Saturday Night Live

“Danny’s incredible life story shows that even though we may fall down at some point in our lives, it’s what we do when we stand back up that really counts.” —Robert Rodriguez, creator of Spy Kids, Desperado, and Machete

Discover the full, fascinating, and inspirational true story of Danny Trejo’s journey from crime, prison, addiction, and loss—it’s “enough to make you believe in the possibility of a Hollywood ending” (The New York Times Book Review).*

On screen, Danny Trejo the actor is a baddie who has been killed at least a hundred times. He’s been shot, stabbed, hanged, chopped up, squished by an elevator, and once, was even melted into a bloody goo. Off screen, he’s a hero beloved by recovery communities and obsessed fans alike. But the real Danny Trejo is much more complicated than the legend.

Raised in an abusive home, Danny struggled with heroin addiction and stints in some of the country’s most notorious state prisons—including San Quentin and Folsom—from an early age, before starring in such modern classics as _Heat_, _From Dusk_ _till Dawn_, and _Machete_. Now, in this funny, painful, and suspenseful memoir, Danny takes us through the incredible ups and downs of his life, including meeting one of the world’s most notorious serial killers in prison and working with legends like Charles Bronson and Robert De Niro.

An honest, unflinching, and “inspirational study in the definition of character” (Kevin Smith, director and actor), _Trejo_ reveals how he managed the horrors of prison, rebuilt himself after finding sobriety and spirituality in solitary confinement, and draws inspiration from the adrenaline-fueled robbing heists of his past for the film roles that made him a household name. He also shares the painful contradictions in his personal life. Although he speaks everywhere from prison yards to NPR about his past to inspire countless others on their own road to recovery and redemption, he struggles to help his children with their personal battles with addiction, and to build relationships that last.

Redemptive and painful, poignant and real, _Trejo_ is a portrait of a magnificent life and an unforgettable and exceptional journey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Body in the Sleigh: A Faith Fairchild Mystery (Faith Fairchild Series Book 18 ) *












Caterer and minister’s wife Faith Fairchild is back to solve her eighteenth deadly mystery in _The_ _Body in the Sleigh_—the latest perfect puzzler in author Katherine Hall Page’s multiple Agatha Award-winning series. Set on Sanpere Island in Maine’s Penobscot Bay, this atmospheric holiday whodunit is chock-full of suspense, surprises, real heart, and small miracles. And, as always, the mystery comes with recipes for delectable holiday treats from Faith Fairchild’s kitchen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Inspector Thanet Mysteries Volume Two: Close Her Eyes, Last Seen Alive, and Dead on Arrival *













*The second trio of mysteries in the “beautifully crafted,” Silver Dagger Award–winning police procedural series set in Kent, England (The Washington Post).*

Det.Inspector Luke Thanet may be a family man with a soft heart and bad back, but he also has a bloodhound’s nose for murder. With Sgt. Mike Lineham at his side, no case is too tough, in these mysteries from the “dependably pleasing” Dorothy Simpson (_Boston Globe_).

_Close Her Eyes_: When a teenage girl from a strict fundamentalist religious order goes missing, her parents insist that the investigation of her disappearance be left in the hands of God. But when Charity Pritchard is found murdered, Inspector Thanet and Sergeant Lineham vow to tear off the church’s veil of secrecy to reveal her killer.


_Last Seen Alive_: When Luke Thanet was a young man, Alicia Parnell was one of the most popular girls in Sturrenden—until her perfect life was shattered by her teenage boyfriend’s suicide. Alicia’s family left town soon after. But now, two decades later, Alicia has returned to the country village where she was born—only to die there the day after she arrives . . . To find the killer, Inspector Thanet will have to dig deep into their shared past, in this CWA Silver Dagger winner.


_Dead on Arrival_: Inspector Thanet is brought in when a dead man is found in bed, apparently killed by a single blow with a blunt object. When the corpse is identified as Steven Long, the question is no longer who wanted to kill him, but who didn’t? Long was loathed by everyone in town, from his long-suffering ex-wife to the man whose family he killed in a driving accident. To find the culprit, Thanet will have to get to the bottom of a lifetime of hate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*E**ven If It Kills Her: A Bailey Weggins Mystery *













*In this exhilarating new thriller from New York Times bestselling author Kate White, one young woman searches for clues to the murder of her family, only to discover a shocking secret about herself that holds the key to everything.*

Jillian Lowe seemed to have it all. Both beautiful and accomplished, she lit up any room that she walked into. All of that dramatically changed when her parents and two siblings were brutally murdered at her childhood home her second year in college. The crime shattered what was once a picture-perfect family and nearly derailed Jillian’s hopes for her future.

Now, sixteen years later, Jillian is shocked to learn that the man imprisoned for murdering her family didn't do it. With the real killer walking free and the cops dragging their heels, Jillian once again feels her life unraveling, and desperately seeks help from an old friend from college, true crime writer Bailey Weggins. 

As the two women return to Jillian’s childhood town to investigate, it doesn’t take long for their sleuthing to cause shock waves. Someone starts watching their every move. As they uncover deeply-guarded secrets, so shocking that they make Jillian rethink her entire relationship to her family, Bailey and Jillian find themselves in fear of their own lives. The truth has consequences and they must decide if they’re ready to face them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Short List (Bricks & Cam Jobs Book 2) *













*A Bricks & Cam Job #2*

When Bricks and Cam strike out on their own in the aftermath of their bloody showdown with the Giordano family, not everything goes as planned. Boring, straight jobs aren’t satisfying, and their first successful solo hit is a messy one. Worse yet, someone has revenge on their mind. Before they know what is happening, Cam is kidnapped and Bricks is attacked by an old enemy.

Cam uses his wits as he struggles to escape his captors while Bricks frantically searches for her partner in crime. Both hack away at the mystery of who is bent upon vengeance against. There is a short list in play, and both Cam and Bricks are on it. 

But they’re not going to stand still and take being attacked. Not by anyone. They’re going to fight back. *They’re making a list of their own, and it’s even shorter than the one they’re on… *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**he Bone Code: A Temperance Brennan Novel *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author Kathy Reichs returns with her twentieth gripping novel featuring forensic anthropologist Temperance Brennan, whose examinations of unidentified bodies ignite a terrifying series of events. “This is A-game Reichs, with crisp prose, sharp dialogue, and plenty of suspense” (Booklist).*

On the way to hurricane-ravaged Isle of Palms, a barrier island off the South Carolina coast, Tempe receives a call from the Charleston coroner. The storm has tossed ashore a medical waste container. Inside are two decomposed bodies wrapped in plastic sheeting and bound with electrical wire. Tempe recognizes many of the details as identical to those of an unsolved case she handled in Quebec fifteen years earlier. With a growing sense of foreboding, she travels to Montreal to gather evidence.

Meanwhile, health authorities in South Carolina become increasingly alarmed as a human flesh-eating contagion spreads. So focused is Tempe on identifying the container victims that, initially, she doesn’t register how their murders and the pestilence may be related. But she does recognize one unsettling fact. Someone is protecting a dark secret—and willing to do _anything _to keep it hidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*S**uspect *













*From the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Elvis Cole and Joe Pike series comes a thrilling novel featuring LAPD K-9 Officer Scott James and his German shepherd, Maggie.*

Nine months ago, a shocking assault by unidentified men killed Scott James' partner, Stephanie, nearly killed him, and left him enraged, ashamed, and ready to explode. He is unfit for duty—until he meets his new partner.

Maggie is not doing so well, either. A German shepherd who survived two tours in Afghanistan sniffing explosives before losing her handler, her PTSD is as bad as Scott’s.

They are each other’s last chance. And they’re about to investigate the one case no one wants them to touch: identifying the men who murdered Stephanie. But what they find could ultimately break them both.

*One of Booklist's 10 Best Crime Fiction Books of the Year*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*S**tate of Terror: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT #1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Named one of the most anticipated novels of the season by People, Associated Press, Time, Los Angeles Times, Parade, St. Louis Post-Dispatch, The Guardian, Publishers Weekly, and more.

From the* *#1 bestselling authors Hillary Clinton and Louise Penny comes a novel of unsurpassed thrills and incomparable insider expertise—State of Terror.*

After a tumultuous period in American politics, a new administration has just been sworn in, and to everyone’s surprise the president chooses a political enemy for the vital position of secretary of state.

There is no love lost between the president of the United States and Ellen Adams, his new secretary of state. But it’s a canny move on the part of the president. With this appointment, he silences one of his harshest critics, since taking the job means Adams must step down as head of her multinational media conglomerate.

As the new president addresses Congress for the first time, with Secretary Adams in attendance, Anahita Dahir, a young foreign service officer (FSO) on the Pakistan desk at the State Department, receives a baffling text from an anonymous source.

Too late, she realizes the message was a hastily coded warning.

What begins as a series of apparent terrorist attacks is revealed to be the beginning of an international chess game involving the volatile and Byzantine politics of Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Iran; the race to develop nuclear weapons in the region; the Russian mob; a burgeoning rogue terrorist organization; and an American government set back on its heels in the international arena.

As the horrifying scale of the threat becomes clear, Secretary Adams and her team realize it has been carefully planned to take advantage of four years of an American government out of touch with international affairs, out of practice with diplomacy, and out of power in the places where it counts the most.

To defeat such an intricate, carefully constructed conspiracy, it will take the skills of a unique team: a passionate young FSO; a dedicated journalist; and a smart, determined, but as yet untested new secretary of state.

_State of Terror _is a unique and utterly compelling international thriller cowritten by Hillary Rodham Clinton, the 67th secretary of state, and Louise Penny, a multiple award-winning #1 _New York Times_ bestselling novelist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**pitaph: A Novel of the O.K. Corral*













Mary Doria Russell, the bestselling, award-winning author of _The Sparrow_, returns with _Epitaph_. An American _Iliad,_ this richly detailed and meticulously researched historical novel continues the story she began in _Doc_, following Wyatt Earp and Doc Holliday to Tombstone, Arizona, and to the gunfight at the O.K. Corral.

A deeply divided nation. Vicious politics. A shamelessly partisan media. A president loathed by half the populace. Smuggling and gang warfare along the Mexican border. Armed citizens willing to stand their ground and take law into their own hands. . . . 

That was America in 1881.

All those forces came to bear on the afternoon of October 26 when Doc Holliday and the Earp brothers faced off against the Clantons and the McLaurys in Tombstone, Arizona. It should have been a simple misdemeanor arrest. Thirty seconds and thirty bullets later, three officers were wounded and three citizens lay dead in the dirt.

Wyatt Earp was the last man standing, the only one unscathed. The lies began before the smoke cleared, but the gunfight at the O.K. Corral would soon become central to American beliefs about the Old West.

_Epitaph_ tells Wyatt’s real story, unearthing the Homeric tragedy buried under 130 years of mythology, misrepresentation, and sheer indifference to fact. Epic and intimate, this novel gives voice to the real men and women whose lives were changed forever by those fatal thirty seconds in Tombstone. At its heart is the woman behind the myth: Josephine Sarah Marcus, who loved Wyatt Earp for forty-nine years and who carefully chipped away at the truth until she had crafted the heroic legend that would become the epitaph her husband deserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*F**alling: A Novel *













*#1 NATIONAL BESTSELLER * INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“T. J. Newman has written the perfect thriller! A must-read.” —Gillian Flynn
“Stunning and relentless. This is Jaws at 35,000 feet.” —Don Winslow
“Falling is the best kind of thriller…Nonstop, totally authentic suspense.” —James Patterson
“Amazing...Intense suspense, shocks, and scares...Chilling.” —Lee Child*

You just boarded a flight to New York.

There are one hundred and forty-three other passengers onboard.

What you don’t know is that thirty minutes before the flight your pilot’s family was kidnapped.

For his family to live, everyone on your plane must die.

The only way the family will survive is if the pilot follows his orders and crashes the plane.

Enjoy the flight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Devil's Chessboard: Allen Dulles, the CIA, and the Rise of America's Secret Government*













An explosive, headline-making portrait of Allen Dulles, the man who transformed the CIA into the most powerful—and secretive—colossus in Washington, from the founder of Salon.com and author of the _New York Times_ bestseller _Brothers._

America’s greatest untold story: the United States’ rise to world dominance under the guile of Allen Welsh Dulles, the longest-serving director of the CIA. Drawing on revelatory new materials—including newly discovered U.S. government documents, U.S. and European intelligence sources, the personal correspondence and journals of Allen Dulles’s wife and mistress, and exclusive interviews with the children of prominent CIA officials—Talbot reveals the underside of one of America’s most powerful and influential figures.

Dulles’s decade as the director of the CIA—which he used to further his public and private agendas—were dark times in American politics. Calling himself “the secretary of state of unfriendly countries,” Dulles saw himself as above the elected law, manipulating and subverting American presidents in the pursuit of his personal interests and those of the wealthy elite he counted as his friends and clients—colluding with Nazi-controlled cartels, German war criminals, and Mafiosi in the process. Targeting foreign leaders for assassination and overthrowing nationalist governments not in line with his political aims, Dulles employed those same tactics to further his goals at home, Talbot charges, offering shocking new evidence in the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.

An exposé of American power that is as disturbing as it is timely, _The Devil’s Chessboard_ is a provocative and gripping story of the rise of the national security state—and the battle for America’s soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*P**eril *













The transition from President Donald J. Trump to President Joseph R. Biden Jr. stands as one of the most dangerous periods in American history.

But as # 1 internationally bestselling author Bob Woodward and acclaimed reporter Robert Costa reveal for the first time, it was far more than just a domestic political crisis.

Woodward and Costa interviewed more than 200 people at the center of the turmoil, resulting in more than 6,000 pages of transcripts—and a spellbinding and definitive portrait of a nation on the brink.

This classic study of Washington takes readers deep inside the Trump White House, the Biden White House, the 2020 campaign, and the Pentagon and Congress, with vivid, eyewitness accounts of what really happened.

_Peril _is supplemented throughout with never-before-seen material from secret orders, transcripts of confidential calls, diaries, emails, meeting notes and other personal and government records, making for an unparalleled history.

It is also the first inside look at Biden’s presidency as he faces the challenges of a lifetime: the continuing deadly pandemic and millions of Americans facing soul-crushing economic pain, all the while navigating a bitter and disabling partisan divide, a world rife with threats, and the hovering, dark shadow of the former president.

“We have much to do in this winter of peril,” Biden declared at his inauguration, an event marked by a nerve-wracking security alert and the threat of domestic terrorism.

_Peril _is the extraordinary story of the end of one presidency and the beginning of another, and represents the culmination of Bob Woodward’s news-making trilogy on the Trump presidency, along with _Fear _and _Rage. _And it is the beginning of a collaboration with fellow _Washington Post _reporter Robert Costa that will remind readers of Woodward’s coverage, with Carl Bernstein, of President Richard M. Nixon’s final days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*R**ed Roulette: An Insider's Story of Wealth, Power, Corruption, and Vengeance in Today's China *













*“THE BOOK CHINA DOESN'T WANT YOU TO READ.”—CNN

A riveting insider's story of how the Party and big money work in China today, by a man who, with his wife, Whitney Duan, rose to the zenith of power and wealth—and then fell out of favor. She was disappeared four years ago. News of this book led to a phone call from Whitney, proof that she's alive.*

As Desmond Shum was growing up impoverished in China, he vowed his life would be different.

Through hard work and sheer tenacity he earned an American college degree and returned to his native country to establish himself in business. There, he met his future wife, the highly intelligent and equally ambitious Whitney Duan who was determined to make her mark within China’s male-dominated society. Whitney and Desmond formed an effective team and, aided by relationships they formed with top members of China’s Communist Party, the so-called red aristocracy, he vaulted into China’s billionaire class. Soon they were developing the massive air cargo facility at Beijing International Airport, and they followed that feat with the creation of one of Beijing’s premier hotels. They were dazzlingly successful, traveling in private jets, funding multi-million-dollar buildings and endowments, and purchasing expensive homes, vehicles, and art.

But in 2017, their fates diverged irrevocably when Desmond, while residing overseas with his son, learned that his now ex-wife Whitney had vanished along with three coworkers.

This is both Desmond’s story and Whitney’s, because she has not been able to tell it herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*The Transmigration of Timothy Archer (VALIS Trilogy Book 3)*













*From the acclaimed author of VALIS, the world of an Episcopal bishop is shaken up by death and the discovery of ancient scrolls in Israel.

*The final book in Philip K. Dick’s VALIS trilogy, _The Transmigration of Timothy Archer_ brings the author’s search for the identity and nature of God to a close. The novel follows Bishop Timothy Archer as he travels to Israel, ostensibly to examine ancient scrolls bearing the words of Christ. But, more importantly, this leads him to examine the decisions he made during his life and how they may have contributed to the suicide of his mistress and son. 

This introspective book is one of Dick’s most philosophical and literary, delving into the mysteries of religion and of faith itself. As one of Dick’s final works, it also provides unique insight into the mind of a genius, whose work was still in the process of maturing at the time of his death.

*“An eerie and splendid book.”—Washington Post*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**his Weightless World: A Novel *













*"It's precisely Soto's refusal to be 'weighted' down by decades of genre tradition, to instead turn the trope on its head and in doing so remind us that no-one but ourselves is coming to save us, that makes This Weightless World such an exciting and radical novel." —Ian Monde, Locus

"Set in Silicon Valley and Chicago, This Weightless World considers questions of morality in a world where people feel powerless in the face of formidable systemic forces." —Laura Adamczyk, A.V. Club

A literary debut subverting classic sci-fi tropes set in gentrified Chicago, Silicon Valley, and across the vastness of the cosmos.*

From the streets of gentrified Chicago, to the tech boom corridors of Silicon Valley, _This Weightless World_ follows a revolving cast of characters after alien contact upends their lives.

We are introduced to Sevi, a burned-out music teacher desperate for connection; Ramona, his on-again, off-again computer programmer girlfriend; and Sevi’s cello protégé Eason, struggling with the closure of his high school; after a mysterious signal arrives from outer space. When the signal—at first seen as a sign of hope—stops as abruptly as it started, they are all forced to reckon with its aftermath. In San Francisco, Sevi fights to find meaning in rekindled love; and Ramona–determined to build an AI to prevent mankind’s self-destruction–begins to feel the weight of past mistakes. And in Chicago, Eason measures his commitment to an estranged childhood friend against the chance of escaping neighborhood troubles.

A dazzling deconstruction of science fiction tropes, _This Weightless World_ looks to the past for a vision of the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**very Day Is an Atheist Holiday!: More Magical Tales from the Bestselling Author of God, No! *













*From Emmy Award–winning, world-famous magician Penn Jillette comes an irreverent, hilarious, and provocative book of essays—the perfect gift for the skeptic in your life.*

Let's be honest—nobody has more fun than atheists. Don't believe it? Well, consider this: For non-believers, every day you're alive is a day to celebrate! And no one celebrates life to the fullest like Penn Jillette, the larger, louder half of legendary magic duo Penn & Teller, whose spectacularly witty and sharply observant essays in _Every Day Is an Atheist Holiday!_ will entertain zealots and skeptics alike.

Whether he's contemplating the possibility of life after death, deconstructing popular Christmas carols, or just calling bullsh*t on Donald Trump, Jillette does not fail to shock and delight his readers. And as ever, underneath these rollicking rants lie a deeply personal philosophy and a generous spirit, which find joy and meaning in family, and peace in the simple beauty of the everyday. _Every Day Is an Atheist Holiday!_ is a hysterical affirmation of life's magic from one of the most distinctly perceptive and provocative humorists writing today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*B**ossypants *













Spirited and whip-smart, these laugh-out-loud autobiographical essays are "a masterpiece" from the Emmy Award-winning actress and comedy writer known for 30 Rock, Mean Girls, and SNL" (Sunday Telegraph).

Before Liz Lemon, before "Weekend Update," before "Sarah Palin," Tina Fey was just a young girl with a dream: a recurring stress dream that she was being chased through a local airport by her middle-school gym teacher. She also had a dream that one day she would be a comedian on TV.

She has seen both these dreams come true.

At last, Tina Fey's story can be told. From her youthful days as a vicious nerd to her tour of duty on Saturday Night Live; from her passionately halfhearted pursuit of physical beauty to her life as a mother eating things off the floor; from her one-sided college romance to her nearly fatal honeymoon -- from the beginning of this paragraph to this final sentence.

Tina Fey reveals all, and proves what we've always suspected: you're no one until someone calls you bossy.

Includes Special, Never-Before-Solicited Opinions on Breastfeeding, Princesses, Photoshop, the Electoral Process, and Italian Rum Cake!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*M**aybe You Should Talk To Someone: A Therapist, HER Therapist, and Our Lives Revealed *













*INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

Now being developed as a television series with Eva Longoria and ABC!

“Rarely have I read a book that challenged me to see myself in an entirely new light, and was at the same time laugh-out-loud funny and utterly absorbing.”—Katie Couric*

*“This is a daring, delightful, and transformative book.”—Arianna Huffington, Founder, Huffington Post and Founder & CEO, Thrive Global*

*“Wise, warm, smart, and funny. You must read this book.”—Susan Cain, New York Times best-selling author of Quiet

From a New York Times best-selling author, psychotherapist, and national advice columnist, a hilarious, thought-provoking, and surprising new book that takes us behind the scenes of a therapist’s world—where her patients are looking for answers (and so is she).*

One day, Lori Gottlieb is a therapist who helps patients in her Los Angeles practice. The next, a crisis causes her world to come crashing down. Enter Wendell, the quirky but seasoned therapist in whose office she suddenly lands. With his balding head, cardigan, and khakis, he seems to have come straight from Therapist Central Casting. Yet he will turn out to be anything but.

As Gottlieb explores the inner chambers of her patients’ lives — a self-absorbed Hollywood producer, a young newlywed diagnosed with a terminal illness, a senior citizen threatening to end her life on her birthday if nothing gets better, and a twenty-something who can’t stop hooking up with the wrong guys — she finds that the questions they are struggling with are the very ones she is now bringing to Wendell.

With startling wisdom and humor, Gottlieb invites us into her world as both clinician and patient, examining the truths and fictions we tell ourselves and others as we teeter on the tightrope between love and desire, meaning and mortality, guilt and redemption, terror and courage, hope and change.

_Maybe You Should Talk to Someone _is revolutionary in its candor, offering a deeply personal yet universal tour of our hearts and minds and providing the rarest of gifts: a boldly revealing portrait of what it means to be human, and a disarmingly funny and illuminating account of our own mysterious lives and our power to transform them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Woman with the Blue Star: A Novel *













*"An emotional novel that you will never forget." —Lisa Scottoline, #1 New York Times bestselling author of Eternal

From the author of The Lost Girls of Paris comes a riveting tale of courage and unlikely friendship during World War II -- Now a New York Times bestsller!*

_1942_. Sadie Gault is eighteen and living with her parents in the Kraków Ghetto during World War II. When the Nazis liquidate the ghetto, Sadie and her pregnant mother are forced to seek refuge in the perilous tunnels beneath the city. One day Sadie looks up through a grate and sees a girl about her own age buying flowers.

Ella Stepanek is an affluent Polish girl living a life of relative ease with her stepmother, who has developed close alliances with the occupying Germans. While on an errand in the market, she catches a glimpse of something moving beneath a grate in the street. Upon closer inspection, she realizes it’s a girl hiding.

Ella begins to aid Sadie and the two become close, but as the dangers of the war worsen, their lives are set on a collision course that will test them in the face of overwhelming odds. Inspired by incredible true stories, _The Woman with the Blue Star_ is an unforgettable testament to the power of friendship and the extraordinary strength of the human will to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**reamland: The True Tale of America's Opiate Epidemic *













*Winner of the NBCC Award for General Nonfiction

Named on Slate's 50 Best Nonfiction Books of the Past 25 Years, Amazon's Best Books of the Year 2015--Michael Botticelli, U.S. Drug Czar (Politico) Favorite Book of the Year--Angus Deaton, Nobel Prize Economics (Bloomberg/WSJ) Best Books of 2015--Matt Bevin, Governor of Kentucky (WSJ) Books of the Year--Slate.com's 10 Best Books of 2015--Entertainment Weekly's 10 Best Books of 2015 --Buzzfeed's 19 Best Nonfiction Books of 2015--The Daily Beast's Best Big Idea Books of 2015--Seattle Times' Best Books of 2015--Boston Globe's Best Books of 2015--St. Louis Post-Dispatch's Best Books of 2015--The Guardian's The Best Book We Read All Year--Audible's Best Books of 2015--Texas Observer's Five Books We Loved in 2015--Chicago Public Library's Best Nonfiction Books of 2015

From a small town in Mexico to the boardrooms of Big Pharma to main streets nationwide, an explosive and shocking account of addiction in the heartland of America.*

In 1929, in the blue-collar city of Portsmouth, Ohio, a company built a swimming pool the size of a football field; named Dreamland, it became the vital center of the community. Now, addiction has devastated Portsmouth, as it has hundreds of small rural towns and suburbs across America--addiction like no other the country has ever faced. How that happened is the riveting story of _Dreamland_.

With a great reporter's narrative skill and the storytelling ability of a novelist, acclaimed journalist Sam Quinones weaves together two classic tales of capitalism run amok whose unintentional collision has been catastrophic. The unfettered prescribing of pain medications during the 1990s reached its peak in Purdue Pharma's campaign to market OxyContin, its new, expensive--extremely addictive--miracle painkiller. Meanwhile, a massive influx of black tar heroin--cheap, potent, and originating from one small county on Mexico's west coast, independent of any drug cartel--assaulted small town and mid-sized cities across the country, driven by a brilliant, almost unbeatable marketing and distribution system. Together these phenomena continue to lay waste to communities from Tennessee to Oregon, Indiana to New Mexico.

Introducing a memorable cast of characters--pharma pioneers, young Mexican entrepreneurs, narcotics investigators, survivors, and parents--Quinones shows how these tales fit together. _Dreamland_ is a revelatory account of the corrosive threat facing America and its heartland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**ance with the Devil: A Memoir of Murder and Loss *













*Immortalized in the acclaimed documentary Dear Zachary, this brutally honest memoir chronicles a system’s failure to prevent the murder of a child.*

In November 2001, the bullet-riddled body of a young doctor named Andrew Bagby was discovered in Keystone State Park outside Latrobe, Pennsylvania. For parents Dave and Kate, the pain was unbearable—but Andrew’s murder was only the beginning of the tragedy they endured.

The chief suspect for Andrew’s murder was his ex-girlfriend Shirley Turner. Obsessive and unstable, Shirley lied to police and fled to Newfoundland before she could be arrested. While fending off extradition efforts by U.S. law enforcement, she announced she was pregnant with Andrew's son, Zachary.

Hoping to gain custody of the child, the Bagbys moved to Newfoundland. They began a drawn-out court battle to protect their grandson from the woman who had almost certainly murdered their son. Then, in August 2003, Shirley killed herself and the one-year-old Zachary by jumping into the Atlantic Ocean. _Dance with the Devil_ is David Bagby’s eulogy for a dead son, an elegy for lives cut tragically short, and a castigation of a broken system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**iss Benson's Beetle: A Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • “A beautifully written, extraordinary quest in which two ordinary, overlooked women embark on an unlikely scientific expedition to the South Seas.”—Helen Simonson, author of Major Pettigrew’s Last Stand*

*WINNER OF THE WILBUR SMITH ADVENTURE WRITING PRIZE • From the bestselling author of The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry comes an uplifting, irresistible novel about two women on a life-changing adventure, where they must risk everything, break all the rules, and discover their best selves—together.*

_She’s going too far to go it alone._

It is 1950. London is still reeling from World War II, and Margery Benson, a schoolteacher and spinster, is trying to get through life, surviving on scraps. One day, she reaches her breaking point, abandoning her job and small existence to set out on an expedition to the other side of the world in search of her childhood obsession: an insect that may or may not exist—the golden beetle of New Caledonia. When she advertises for an assistant to accompany her, the woman she ends up with is the last person she had in mind. Fun-loving Enid Pretty in her tight-fitting pink suit and pom-pom sandals seems to attract trouble wherever she goes. But together these two British women find themselves drawn into a cross-ocean adventure that exceeds all expectations and delivers something neither of them expected to find: the transformative power of friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*M**agpie Murders: A Novel *













*"Magpie Murders is a double puzzle for puzzle fans, who don’t often get the classicism they want from contemporary thrillers." --Janet Maslin, The New York Times

New York Times bestseller | Nominee for the Anthony Award for Best Novel | Nominee for the Barry Award for Best Novel | Winner of the Macavity Award for Best Novel | #1 Indie Next Pick | NPR best book of 2017 | Amazon best book of 2017 | Washington Post best book of 2017 | Esquire best book of 2017

From the New York Times bestselling author of Moriarty and Trigger Mortis, this fiendishly brilliant, riveting thriller weaves a classic whodunit worthy of Agatha Christie into a chilling, ingeniously original modern-day mystery.*

When editor Susan Ryeland is given the manuscript of Alan Conway’s latest novel, she has no reason to think it will be much different from any of his others. After working with the bestselling crime writer for years, she’s intimately familiar with his detective, Atticus Pünd, who solves mysteries disturbing sleepy English villages. An homage to queens of classic British crime such as Agatha Christie and Dorothy Sayers, Alan’s traditional formula has proved hugely successful. So successful that Susan must continue to put up with his troubling behavior if she wants to keep her job.

Conway’s latest tale has Atticus Pünd investigating a murder at Pye Hall, a local manor house. Yes, there are dead bodies and a host of intriguing suspects, but the more Susan reads, the more she’s convinced that there is another story hidden in the pages of the manuscript: one of real-life jealousy, greed, ruthless ambition, and murder.

Masterful, clever, and relentlessly suspenseful, _Magpie Murders_ is a deviously dark take on vintage English crime fiction in which the reader becomes the detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Man Who Lived by Night (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 2)*













*The ghostwriting sleuth discovers a rock star’s deadly side in “one of my all-time favorite series” (Harlan Coben).*

From the first time they played on the Ed Sullivan Show, Us was the hottest band on earth. For more than a decade, the group tore through the charts and indulged in an endless cycle of drugs, women, and violence, until two musicians died—the drummer by drugs, the guitarist by a crazed gunman. Once the band was finished, lead singer Tristam Scarr retreated to the English countryside, hiding from the world until the day he hires an American to ghostwrite his memoirs. Stewart Hoag arrives in London in the company of Lulu, his ever-hungry basset hound, to find the rock idol of his youth reduced to a wheezing, frail fortysomething. The first thing Starr tells him is that their drummer never overdosed—he was murdered. And as their interviews progress, Hoagy learns that working for a rock star is almost as dangerous as being one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Woman Who Fell from Grace (Stewart Hoag Mysteries Book 4)*













*In this mystery by an Edgar Award–winning author, a “breezy, unpretentious and warm-hearted hero” gets mixed up with an eccentric socialite—and murder (Publishers Weekly).*

Few American novels are as beloved as Alma Glaze’s Revolutionary War epic, _Oh, Shenandoah_. Although Glaze died before she could write a sequel, she left behind an outline for one, along with instructions that it not be written until fifty years after her death. The deadline has passed, and the American public clamors for the long-promised _Sweet Land of Liberty_. Only one thing stands in its way: Glaze’s heirs. Her daughter, socialite Mavis Glaze, is writing the novel under guidance from her mother, who she claims has been appearing in her dreams. As Mavis’s writing spirals farther into madness, her brothers hire Stewart Hoag, a ghostwriter famous for dealing with troublesome celebrities. When he arrives at the family’s Virginia manor, he finds that Alma’s is not the only unsettled spirit. Blood was spilt for _Oh, Shenandoah_, and more will die before the sequel hits the bestseller list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Silent Wife: A Novel (Will Trent Book 10) *













*“If you’re into mystery thrillers, then you’re into Karin Slaughter.” —THESKIMM

He watches. He waits. He takes. Who will be next . . .

THE SILENT WIFE*

Investigating the killing of a prisoner during a riot inside a state penitentiary, GBI investigator Will Trent is confronted with disturbing information. One of the inmates claims that he is innocent of a brutal attack for which he has always been the prime suspect. The man insists that he was framed by a corrupt law enforcement team led by Jeffrey Tolliver and that the real culprit is still out there—a serial killer who has systematically been preying on women across the state for years. If Will reopens the investigation and implicates the dead police officer with a hero’s reputation of wrongdoing, the opportunistic convict is willing to provide the information GBI needs about the riot murder.

Only days ago, another young woman was viciously murdered in a state park in northern Georgia. Is it a fluke, or could there be a serial killer on the loose?

As Will Trent digs into both crimes it becomes clear that he must solve the cold case in order to find the answer. Yet nearly a decade has passed—time for memories to fade, witnesses to vanish, evidence to disappear, and lies to become truth. But Will can’t crack either mystery without the help of the one person he doesn’t want involved: his girlfriend and Jeffrey Tolliver’s widow, medical examiner Sara Linton.

When the past and present begin to collide, Will realizes that everything he values is at stake . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*N**ever Saw Me Coming: A Novel *













*Named a New York Times Best Thriller of 2021

"I devoured this riveting book through a day of travel...My desire to rush to the end clashed with my desire to savor every word. Who would be the last psychopath standing?” — New York Times Book Review

"Fresh, fast-paced and fiendishly clever! If you love watching true crime and wonder about the psychopaths among us, this is the book for you!"* —* Lisa Gardner, #1 New York Times bestselling author

You should never trust a psychopath. But what if you had no choice?*

It would be easy to underestimate Chloe Sevre… She’s a freshman honor student, a legging-wearing hot girl next door, who also happens to be a psychopath. She spends her time on yogalates, frat parties and plotting to kill Will Bachman, a childhood friend who grievously wronged her. 

Chloe is one of seven students at her DC-based college who are part of an unusual clinical study of psychopaths—students like herself who lack empathy and can’t comprehend emotions like fear or guilt. The study, led by a renowned psychologist, requires them to wear smart watches that track their moods and movements.

When one of the students in the study is found murdered in the psychology building, a dangerous game of cat and mouse begins, and Chloe goes from hunter to prey. As she races to identify the killer and put her own plan for revenge into action, she’ll be forced to decide if she can trust any of her fellow psychopaths—and everybody knows you should never trust a psychopath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ool Me Once *













*A widowed veteran gets the shock of her life in this impossible-to-put-down thriller from the bestselling author and creator of the hit Netflix drama The Stranger.*

In the course of eight consecutive #1 _New York Times_ bestsellers, millions of readers have discovered Harlan Coben’s page-turning thrillers, filled with his trademark edge-of-your-seat suspense and gut-wrenching emotion. In _Fool Me Once_, Coben once again outdoes himself....

Former special ops pilot Maya, home from the war, sees an unthinkable image captured by her nanny cam while she is at work: her two-year-old daughter playing with Maya’s husband, Joe—who was brutally murdered two weeks earlier. The provocative question at the heart of the mystery: Can you believe everything you see with your own eyes, even when you desperately want to? To find the answer, Maya must finally come to terms with deep secrets and deceit in her own past before she can face the unbelievable truth about her husband—and herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*N**atchez Burning: A Novel (Penn Cage Book 4) *













From #1 _New York Times_ bestselling author Greg Iles comes the first novel in his Natchez Burning trilogy—which also includes _The Bone Tree_ and the upcoming _Mississippi Blood_—an epic trilogy that interweaves crimes, lies, and secrets past and present in a mesmerizing thriller featuring Southern lawyer and former prosecutor Penn Cage.

Raised in the southern splendor of Natchez, Mississippi, Penn Cage learned all he knows of duty from his father, Dr. Tom Cage. But now the beloved family doctor has been accused of murdering the African American nurse with whom he worked in the dark days of the 1960s. Once a crusading prosecutor, Penn is determined to save his father, but Tom, stubbornly invoking doctor-patient privilege, refuses even to speak in his own defense.

Penn's quest for the truth sends him deep into his father's past, where a sexually charged secret lies. More chilling, this long-buried sin is only one thread in a conspiracy of greed and murder involving the vicious Double Eagles, an offshoot of the KKK controlled by some of the most powerful men in the state. Aided by a dedicated reporter privy to Natchez's oldest secrets and by his fiancée, Caitlin Masters, Penn uncovers a trail of corruption and brutality that places his family squarely in the Double Eagles' crosshairs.

With every step costing blood and faith, Penn is forced to confront the most wrenching dilemma of his life: Does a man of honor choose his father or the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Fireman: A Novel *













From the award-winning, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _NOS4A2_ and _Heart-Shaped Box_ comes a chilling novel about a worldwide pandemic of spontaneous combustion that threatens to reduce civilization to ashes and a band of improbable heroes who battle to save it, led by one powerful and enigmatic man known as the Fireman.

_The fireman is coming. Stay cool._

No one knows exactly when it began or where it originated. A terrifying new plague is spreading like wildfire across the country, striking cities one by one: Boston, Detroit, Seattle. The doctors call it Draco Incendia Trychophyton. To everyone else it’s Dragonscale, a highly contagious, deadly spore that marks its hosts with beautiful black and gold marks across their bodies—before causing them to burst into flames. Millions are infected; blazes erupt everywhere. There is no antidote. No one is safe.

Harper Grayson, a compassionate, dedicated nurse as pragmatic as Mary Poppins, treated hundreds of infected patients before her hospital burned to the ground. Now she’s discovered the telltale gold-flecked marks on her skin. When the outbreak first began, she and her husband, Jakob, had made a pact: they would take matters into their own hands if they became infected. To Jakob’s dismay, Harper wants to live—at least until the fetus she is carrying comes to term. At the hospital, she witnessed infected mothers give birth to healthy babies and believes hers will be fine too. . . if she can live long enough to deliver the child.

Convinced that his do-gooding wife has made him sick, Jakob becomes unhinged, and eventually abandons her as their placid New England community collapses in terror. The chaos gives rise to ruthless Cremation Squads—armed, self-appointed posses roaming the streets and woods to exterminate those who they believe carry the spore. But Harper isn’t as alone as she fears: a mysterious and compelling stranger she briefly met at the hospital, a man in a dirty yellow fire fighter’s jacket, carrying a hooked iron bar, straddles the abyss between insanity and death. Known as The Fireman, he strolls the ruins of New Hampshire, a madman afflicted with Dragonscale who has learned to control the fire within himself, using it as a shield to protect the hunted . . . and as a weapon to avenge the wronged.

In the desperate season to come, as the world burns out of control, Harper must learn the Fireman’s secrets before her life—and that of her unborn child—goes up in smoke.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**pectre Series Box Set: Books 1-4*













The Spectre Series Box Set includes books 1-4 of the Spectre Series plus a sneak peak of BRICK BY BRICK.
SPECTRE RISING (BOOK 1)

Cal "Spectre" Martin is out of the military, but that doesn't mean he's out from behind enemy lines. In a techno thriller that launches the military/political espionage SPECTRE series, C.W. Lemoine explores just how far a fighter pilot will go to save the ones he loves.

AVOID. NEGOTIATE. KILL. (BOOK 2)

Book 2 in the military/political espionage thriller SPECTRE series finds Spectre with a new job - and a new set of problems. His latest mission will force him to confront political deception, international terrorism… and devastating personal loss.

ARCHANGEL FALLEN (BOOK 3)

In the third full-length military espionage thriller from C.W. Lemoine, Spectre is being hunted by the FBI. The agency believes he’s at the heart of an unthinkable act of terrorism. But as Spectre’s about to find out, the true culprit has set in motion a far more powerful conspiracy.

EXECUTIVE REACTION (BOOK 4)

Political deception, international espionage and entrenched military corruption.

In Book Four of the military thriller Spectre series by C.W. Lemoine, Cal "Spectre" Martin finds himself face to face with the Commander in Chief aboard Air Force One. Together with FBI agent Michelle Decker, he is ready to share evidence so incriminating it could topple the current administration in Washington D.C..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ull-Rip 9.0: The Next Big Earthquake in the Pacific Northwest *













*Scientific reportage on what we know and don’t know about the mega-earthquake predicted to hit the Pacific Northwest*

Scientists have identified Seattle, Portland, and Vancouver as the urban centers of what will be the biggest earthquake—the Really Big One—in the continental United States. A quake will happen—in fact, it’s actually overdue. The Cascadia subduction zone is 750 miles long, running along the Pacific coast from Northern California up to southern British Columbia.

In this fascinating book, _The Seattle Times_ science reporter Sandi Doughton introduces readers to the scientists who are dedicated to understanding the way the earth moves and describes what patterns can be identified and how prepared (or not) people are. With a 100% chance of a mega-quake hitting the Pacific Northwest, this fascinating book reports on the scientists who are trying to understand when, where, and just how big The Big One will be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he First Clash: The Miraculous Greek Victory at Marathon and Its Impact on Western Civilization *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

“A compelling and provocative read . . . With a soldier’s eye, Jim Lacey re-creates the battle of Marathon in all its brutal simplicity.”—Barry Strauss, author of Masters of Command*

Marathon—one of history’s most pivotal battles. Its name evokes images of almost superhuman courage, endurance, and fighting spirit. In this eye-opening book, military analyst James Lacey takes a fresh look at Marathon and reveals why the battle happened, how it was fought, and whether, in fact, it saved Western civilization. Lacey brilliantly reconstructs the world of the fifth century B.C. leading up to the astonishing military defeat of the Persian Empire by the vastly undermanned Greek defenders. With the kind of vivid detail that characterizes the best modern war reportage, he shows how the heavily armed Persian army was shocked and demoralized by the relentless assault of the Athenian phalanx. He reveals the fascinating aftermath of Marathon, how its fighters became the equivalent of our “Greatest Generation,” and challenges the legacy and lessons that have often been misunderstood—perhaps, now more than ever, at our own peril.

Immediate, visceral, and full of new analyses that defy decades of conventional wisdom, _The First Clash_ is a superb interpretation of a conflict that indeed made the world safe for Aristotle, Plato, and our own modern democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**omen in White Coats: How the First Women Doctors Changed the World of Medicine *













*For fans of Hidden Figures and Radium Girls comes the remarkable story of three Victorian women who broke down barriers in the medical field to become the first women doctors, revolutionizing the way women receive health care.*

In the early 1800s, women were dying in large numbers from treatable diseases because they avoided receiving medical care. Examinations performed by male doctors were often demeaning and even painful. In addition, women faced stigma from illness—a diagnosis could greatly limit their ability to find husbands, jobs or be received in polite society.

Motivated by personal loss and frustration over inadequate medical care, Elizabeth Blackwell, Elizabeth Garrett Anderson and Sophia Jex-Blake fought for a woman’s place in the male-dominated medical field. For the first time ever, _Women in White Coats_ tells the complete history of these three pioneering women who, despite countless obstacles, earned medical degrees and paved the way for other women to do the same. Though very different in personality and circumstance, together these women built women-run hospitals and teaching colleges—creating for the first time medical care for women by women.

With gripping storytelling based on extensive research and access to archival documents, _Women in White Coats_ tells the courageous history these women made by becoming doctors, detailing the boundaries they broke of gender and science to reshape how we receive medical care today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*P**anzer Destroyer: Memoirs of a Red Army Tank Commander *












*In this military memoir, a Soviet Red Army officer recounts his experience fighting against Nazi Germany along the Eastern Front in World War II.*

The day after Vasiliy Krysov finished school, on June 22, 1941, Germany attacked the Soviet Union and provoked a war of unparalleled extent and cruelty. For the next three years, as a tank commander, Krysov fought against the German panzers in some of the most intense and destructive armored engagements in history, including those at Stalingrad, Kursk, and Knigsberg. This is the remarkable story of his war.

As the commander of a heavy tank, a self-propelled gun—a tank destroyer—and a T-34, he fought his way westward across Russia, the Ukraine, and Poland against a skillful and determined enemy that had previously never known defeat. Krysov repeatedly faced tough SS panzer divisions, like the SS Leibstandarte Adolf Hitler Panzer Division in the Bruilov-Fastov area in 1943, and the SS Das Wiking Panzer Division in Poland in 1944. Krysov was at Kursk and participated in a counterattack at Ponyri. The ruthlessness of this long and bitter campaign is vividly depicted in his narrative, as is the enormous scale and complexity of the fighting.

Honestly, and with an extraordinary clarity of recall, he describes confrontations with German Tiger and Panther tanks and deadly anti-tank guns. He was wounded four times, his crewmen and his commanding officers were killed, but he was fated to survive and record his experience of combat. His memoirs give a compelling insight into the reality of tank warfare on the Eastern Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**olonial Explorer Corps: The Academy Years *













*A hero with big expectations. A daughter who doesn’t want to live in his shadow.*

Siti Kassis joins her father, the “Hero of Darenti Four,” on his last assignment: to find and explore the deserted homeworld of mankind. It’s a twenty-year mission, and a chance to make history--even if twenty years in deep sleep is a bummer of a way to start her “gap year.” But what awaits them is beyond everyone's expectations.

This volume includes:

*The Earth Concurrence*

When Siti reaches Earth with the CEC, nothing is as they expected. Dangerous conditions and unexpected enemies cause her father to overreact, keeping Siti on a tight leash. When tragedy strikes, Siti must take matters into her own hands. Can the hero’s daughter save the day?

*The Grissom Contention*

Fresh from the mission to Earth, Siti enrolls in the Colonial Explorer Corps Academy--the same academy where her father was the captain of the grav-ball team, and still holds flight records for the extreme piloting competitions. As the daughter of a revered alum, she's expected to lead the legacy students to victory in every training scenario and game.

But Siti wants to prove her own worth. Shunned by the other legacies when she refuses to play by their unfair rules, she joins a band of misfits for her class's most arduous trial: Prime Survival Week.

*The Saha Declination*

Siti excelled at the Academy, earning honors and respect. She has one last cadet mission before she graduates, but it should be easy. She'll be the most junior member of an established Explorer Corps team landing on a partially explored planet. With decades of experience and the full support of the corps, what could go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J**udgment Day: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Holy War Book 2) *













*We’ve won a battle…but we’re losing the war.*

Travis Miller, his image reformed from the moron who screwed up our first contact with aliens to one of the heroes of the Battle for Eden, is given a new assignment: retake the occupied colony of Brigantia. Losing it would be a glancing blow to the Tahni Imperium, but it would Earth’s first solid strike against them, a chance to go on the offensive.

Ryan Hendrix and the Fleet Marines will be the tip of the spear, outfitted with their new Aegis powered armor, while Jessica Leer and her Fleet Strike fighter squadron clears the way for the Marines and their landers, sacrificing their lives to get boots on the ground.

But even a victory on Brigantia won’t mean the end of the war.

And it might just make the Tahni angry enough to do something desperate, to strike deep into the heart of the Commonwealth, where we least expect it…

Once again, Travis is forced to choose between his orders and what he knows is right and, win or lose, for him it’s judgment day…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ob's Saucer Repair (Bob and Nikki Book 1) *













Bob thought he was doing fine on his own. Then the love of his life fell out of the sky. Can he get her back in the air with auto parts and a cutting torch? If he does, will she ever come back?
Nikki took a job before she saw the equipment. Can she keep her passengers alive on a strange planet?
Are the natives friendly?"
John is doing well with his underground medical practice, when his sometime partner Bob calls him with a job. A job that changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Complete Aliens Omnibus: Volume One (Earth Hive, Nightmare Asylum, The Female War) *













Classic original fiction set in the Alien world, featuring _Earth Hive _by Steve Perry, _Nightmare Asylum_ by Steve Perry and _The Female War _by Steve Perry and Stephani Perry.

_Earth Hive:_ 

Wilks was a space marine with a near-fatal flaw: he had a heart. Billie was a child, the only survivor of a far-flung colony outpost. Thrown together in the last hellish night of an alien invasion, Billie and Wilks helped each other get out alive. Thirteen years later Wilks is in prison, and Billie lives in a mental institution, the nightmare memories of the massacre at Rim seared into her mind. Now the government has tapped Wilks to lead an expedition to the aliens' home planet to bring back a live alien. But the competition on Earth to develop the aliens as a new weapons system is brutal. When Wilks's team departs on their mission, a trained assassin trails them. And what follows is no less than guerrilla warfare on the aliens' planet--and alien conquest on Earth!

_Nightmare Asylum:_

Wilks, Billie, and Bueller were the last survivors of a devastating assault on the aliens' home planet. But once their retum to the solar system made them refugees once more, fleeing Earth and its alien infestation in a desperate attempt to stay alive. Now, in an otherwise unmanned military transport, they hurtle through space. Destination: unknown.

Little do they know that the cargo they carry with them is a legacy of death that they will ultimately have to face. Nor do they know that they head toward a remote colony and military outpost. This pocket of humanity at the very edges of space is at the mercy of a general names Spears with an agenda all his own. Now Billie, Wilks, and Bueller face a new nightmare, and it is nothing they could ever have imagined: a gift of madness from an alien world, unbalanced mind, and the experiences of a mysterious pilot named Lieutenant Ellen Ripley.

_The Female War:_

Lieutenant Ellen Ripley awoke from her long journey in space with a hole in her memory and an overwhelming drive to survive. When she meets Wilks and Billie, two battered veterans in the war against the aliens she realizes she's found two comrades in arms--and she's ready to take up the fight. Only then does she discover the devastating secret that lurks behind her long sleep. When she, Wilks, and Billie prepare to meet the aliens head-on to turn a powerful alien queen against her spawn in a battle intended to save Earth, that secret becomes her greatest weapon--and her greatest liability. As the fate of Earth hangs in the balance, Ripley and Billie must come to terms with what it means to be an alien . . . and what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**vailable Light (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *













*The past comes back to haunt Captain Jean-Luc Picard in this brand new thriller set in the universe of Star Trek: The Next Generation.*

Section 31, the covert organization which has operated without accountability in the shadows for more than two centuries, has been exposed. Throughout the Federation, the rogue group’s agents and leaders are being taken into custody as the sheer scope of its misdeeds comes to light. Now Starfleet Command must decide the consequences for numerous officers caught up in the scandal—including Admirals William Ross, Edward Jellico, Alynna Nechayev, and Captain Jean-Luc Picard who, along with many others, are implicated in the forced removal of a Federation president.

Meanwhile, deep in the distant, unexplored region of space known as the Odyssean Pass, Picard and the crew of the _Starship Enterprise _must put aside personal feelings and political concerns as they investigate a massive mysterious spacecraft. Adrift for centuries in the void, the ship is vital to the survival of an endangered civilization which has spent generations searching for a world to sustain what remains of its people. Complicating matters is a band of marauders who have their own designs on the ancient ship, with only the _Enterprise _standing in their way....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**omecoming (Star Trek: Voyager)*













After seven long years in the Delta Quadrant, the crew of the _Starship Voyager_™ now confront the strangest world of all: home. For Admiral Kathryn Janeway and her stalwart officers, _Voyager_'s miraculous return brings new honors and responsibilities, reunions with long-lost loved ones, and for some, such as the Doctor and Seven of Nine, the challenge of forging new lives in a Federation that seems to hold little place for them.

But even as Janeway and the others go their separate ways, pursuing new adventures and opportunities, a mysterious cybernetic plague strikes Earth, transforming innocent men, women, and children into an entirely new generation of Borg. Now the entire planet faces assimilation, and _Voyager_ may be to blame!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: Discovery: Drastic Measures*













*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

It is 2246, ten years prior to the Battle at the Binary Stars, and an aggressive contagion is ravaging the food supplies of the remote Federation colony Tarsus IV and the eight thousand people who call it home. Distress signals have been sent, but any meaningful assistance is weeks away. Lieutenant Commander Gabriel Lorca and a small team assigned to a Starfleet monitoring outpost are caught up in the escalating crisis, and bear witness as the colony’s governor, Adrian Kodos, employs an unimaginable solution in order to prevent mass starvation.

While awaiting transfer to her next assignment, Commander Philippa Georgiou is tasked with leading to Tarsus IV a small, hastily assembled group of first responders. It’s hoped this advance party can help stabilize the situation until more aid arrives, but Georgiou and her team discover that they‘re too late—Governor Kodos has already implemented his heinous strategy for extending the colony’s besieged food stores and safeguarding the community’s long-term survival.

In the midst of their rescue mission, Georgiou and Lorca must now hunt for the architect of this horrific tragedy and the man whom history will one day brand “Kodos the Executioner”….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**tar Trek: Discovery: Wonderlands*













*An all-new novel based upon the explosive Star Trek TV series!*

In a desperate attempt to prevent the artificial intelligence known as Control from seizing crucial information that could destroy all sentient life, Commander Michael Burnham donned the “Red Angel” time-travel suit and guided the USS _Discovery_ into the future and out of harm’s way. But something has gone terribly wrong, and Burnham has somehow arrived in a place far different from anything she could have imagined—more than nine hundred years out of her time, with _Discovery_ nowhere to be found, and where the mysterious and cataclysmic event known as “the Burn” has utterly decimated Starfleet and, with it, the United Federation of Planets. How then can she possibly exist day-to-day in this strange place? What worlds are out there waiting to be discovered? Do any remnants of Starfleet and the Federation possibly endure? With more questions than answers, Burnham must nevertheless forge new friendships and new alliances if she hopes to survive this future long enough for the _Discovery_ crew to find her....

™, ®, & © 2021 CBS Studios, Inc. STAR TREK and related marks and logos are trademarks of CBS Studios, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Big Time: Stories *













*The debut collection of raucous, dark, strange, satirical stories from the former Late Show with Stephen Colbert writer and New Yorker contributor, featuring a foreword by Stephen Colbert 

“Jen Spyra’s stories are shocking, silly, smart, and absurdly funny. Underline both those words, I don’t care how much it costs!”—Tina Fey*

A bride so desperate to get in shape for her wedding that she enrolls in a new kind of workout program that promises the moon but costs more than she bargained for. A snowman who, on the wish of a child, comes to life in a decidedly less savory way than in the childhood classic. And in the title story, a time-hopping 1940s starlet tries to claw her way to the top in modern-day Hollywood, despite being ridiculously unwoke.

In this uproarious, addictive debut, Jen Spyra takes a culture that seems almost beyond parody and holds it up to a funhouse mirror, immersing the reader in a world of prehistoric influencers, woodland creatures plagued by millennial neuroses, and an all-out birthday bash determined to be the most lavish celebration of all time, by any means necessary.

Welcome, brave soul, to the world of Jen Spyra.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**ad Feminist: Essays *













*A New York Times Bestseller

Best Book of the Year: NPR • Boston Globe • Newsweek • Time Out New York • Oprah.com • Miami Herald • Book Riot • Buzz Feed • Globe and Mail (Toronto) • The Root • Shelf Awareness

A collection of essays spanning politics, criticism, and feminism from one of the most-watched cultural observers of her generation*

In these funny and insightful essays, Gay takes us through the journey of her evolution as a woman (_Sweet Valley High_) of color (_The Help_) while also taking readers on a ride through culture of the last few years (_Girls, Django in Chains_) and commenting on the state of feminism today (abortion, Chris Brown). The portrait that emerges is not only one of an incredibly insightful woman continually growing to understand herself and our society, but also one of our culture.

_Bad Feminist_ is a sharp, funny, and spot-on look at the ways in which the culture we consume becomes who we are, and an inspiring call-to-arms of all the ways we still need to do better, coming from one of our most interesting and important cultural critics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**ave a Holly, Haunted Christmas (Kitchen Witch Mysteries) *













*Mia Malone is planning a holiday party to promote her catering and cooking school business—but she’s got a Christmas spirit to deal with first, in this new Kitchen Witch Mystery from New York Times bestselling author Lynn Cahoon . . .*

For all its merriment, Christmas can also bring melancholy—and in Magic Springs, Idaho, Mia finds that the season has brought her an unhappy ghost who’s pulling poltergeist-style pranks to get her attention. When she demands an explanation, the ghost just sends a message: Ask Mary Alice—that is, Mia’s beloved Grans, who’s been training her to develop her witchy talents. If anyone can figure this out, it’s Grans . . . even if she still hasn’t managed to free Mia’s cat from a previous spell that she cast.

The restless spirit turns out to be Magic Spring’s most well-known ghost, Dorothy, who supposedly died peacefully in her sleep. Now Dorothy claims she was murdered, and she wants her killer brought to justice. And she doesn’t have much patience about it, so the pressure is on Mia—with some help from her boyfriend, Trent, and a strangely secretive Grans. There aren’t many dicing-and-chopping days till Christmas—but this year, the most important gift Mia can give is to cheer up this troubled spirit . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**andbook for Homicide (A Booktown Mystery 14) *













*Tricia Miles must swim against the tide to catch a killer when Haven't Got A Clue's assistant manager is accused of murder in the latest entry to Lorna Barrett's New York Times bestselling Booktown series.*

Haven't Got A Clue bookshop owner Tricia Miles's relationship is on the rocks. After a not-so-fun vacation with her on-again-off-again lover, Marshall Cambridge, Tricia's hoping for smooth sailing back in Stoneham. Unfortunately Booktown greets her not with blue skies but with another body.

When Tricia's assistant manager, Pixie, finds homeless vet Susan Morris's body behind Haven't Got A Clue, Pixie's checkered past makes her the prime suspect. Tricia sets out to clear Pixie's name armed with only an anchor insignia earring found at the scene of the crime.

As Tricia digs deeper she discovers Susan was involved in a scandal right before retiring from the Navy—but since nobody in the village knows Susan, even Tricia's one lead is in danger of drying up. With family drama brewing in the background and all of Stoneham convinced her manager is a murderer, Tricia knows she has to get to the bottom of the case soon before Pixie's life is sunk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Truth Kills: PI Angelina Bonaparte Crime Thrillers #1 (Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries)*











*A murdered mistress. An accused mob boss. Can two detectives put their differences aside to find the real killer?*
Angelina Bonaparte is starting from square one. After a messy divorce, the middle-aged librarian put down her books and picked up a new gig as a private investigator. When a mob boss heads to jail for his mistress' murder, she has no issue with the womanizing scumbag rotting in prison. But when the suspect's pregnant wife swears his innocence, Angelina can't find it in her heart to refuse the case.

Already reluctant to get involved, her frustration grows when she's forced to work alongside Ted Wukowski, a homicide detective who thinks a crime scene is no place for a woman. In the search for clues along the mistress’ long record of broken hearts and promises, Angelina’s natural charm is the perfect complement to her temporary partner's take-no-prisoners interrogation style. And before long, she and Ted can feel their grudging respect transform into an undeniable attraction.

To solve the case and catch the murderer, the PI and the cop must learn to trust each other completely before an innocent man goes to jail for a crime he didn't commit…

_Truth Kills_ is the first book in the suspenseful Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries series. If you like clean mysteries, fierce female investigators, and whodunnits with a touch of snarky humor and a hint of romance, you’ll love _Truth Kills_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*O**nce Upon a Halloween: A wicked and wild cozy anthology *













_*Once Upon a hallowed eve...*_
Halloween, the day where the veil between the normal and the paranormal is as thin as a whisker on a witch's chin...

Twenty-three original cozy mysteries cook up tales of fun, mayhem, and murder!

With a sprinkle of seniors with sharp minds and smart mouths, a dash of witches with familiars and more sass than sense, and a pinch of whodunits in quaint little towns.

_Once Upon a Halloween_ has your next favorite author. Who will it be?

_Nearly Departed_ by Patti Larsen
_A String of Perils_ by Penelope Cress
_The Clown, The Witch & The Cat_ by Steven Higgs
_Witch’s First Zombie_ by Valia Lind
_Costumes & Cadavers_ by Katherine H. Brown
_Aos si _by Tommy Ueland
_Pumpkins and Premonitions_ by Martina Dalton
_Bait and Click_ by Kari Ganske
_Candy Korn Killer_ by Brittany E. Brinegar
_A Witchy Spookfest_ by Rhonda Hopkins
_Sweet Scary Deal _by Judith A. Barrett
_The Black Rose_ by Louise R. Innes
_Murder and the Showgirl_ by Lynda Brunelle
_Murder at the Pawstume Party: A Pupcakes and Pawtries Cozy Mystery _by Daphne McLean
_Halloween Cat Crimes_ by Julia Koty
_Tea is for Tricks_ by Karen Sue Walker
_Take Your Pixie _by Willow Mason
_A Shaman's Samhain_ by Belinda White
_Scandal at Samhain_ by Carly Reid
_The Mystery of Alice_ by K.E. O'Connor
_The Legend of Sleepy Hollow-Point by _Linda M. Au
_Hunting Witches_ by Annie Whittaker
_Halloween Hoedowns Can Be Deadly_ by Ryan Rivers


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Mermaids Singing (Tony Hill / Carol Jordan Book 1) *













This was the summer he discovered what he wanted--at a gruesome museum of criminology far off the beaten track of more timid tourists. Visions of torture inspired his fantasies like a muse. It would prove so terribly fulfilling.

The bodies of four men have been discovered in the town of Bradfield. Enlisted to investigate is criminal psychologist Tony Hill. Even for a seasoned professional, the series of mutilation sex murders is unlike anything he's encountered before. But profiling the psychopath is not beyond him. Hill's own past has made him the perfect man to comprehend the killer's motives. It's also made him the perfect victim.

A game has begun for the hunter and the hunted. But as Hill confronts his own hidden demons, he must also come face-to-face with an evil so profound he may not have the courage--or the power--to stop it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Death of Innocents: A True Story of Murder, Medicine, and High-Stakes Science*













Unraveling a twenty-five-year tale of multiple murder and medical deception, _The Death of Innocents_ is a work of first-rate journalism told with the compelling narrative drive of a mystery novel. More than just a true-crime story, it is the stunning expose of spurious science that sent medical researchers in the wrong direction--and nearly allowed a murderer to go unpunished.

On July 28, 1971, a two-and-a-half-month-old baby named Noah Hoyt died in his trailer home in a rural hamlet of upstate New York. He was the fifth child of Waneta and Tim Hoyt to die suddenly in the space of seven years. People certainly talked, but Waneta spoke vaguely of "crib death," and over time the talk faded.

Nearly two decades later a district attorney in Syracuse, New York, was alerted to a landmark paper in the literature on Sudden Infant Death Syndrome--SIDS--that had been published in a prestigious medical journal back in 1972. Written by a prominent researcher at a Syracuse medical center, the article described a family in which five children had died suddenly without explanation. The D.A. was convinced that something about this account was very wrong. An intensive quest by a team of investigators came to a climax in the spring of 1995, in a dramatic multiple-murder trial that made headlines nationwide.

But this book is not only a vivid account of infanticide revealed; it is also a riveting medical detective story. That journal article had legitimized the deaths of the last two babies by theorizing a cause for the mystery of SIDS, suggesting it could be predicted and prevented, and fostering the presumption that SIDS runs in families. More than two decades of multimillion-dollar studies have failed to confirm any of these widely accepted premises. How all this happened--could have happened--is a compelling story of high-stakes medical research in action. And the enigma of familial SIDS has given rise to a special and terrible irony. There is today a maxim in forensic pathology: One unexplained infant death in a family is SIDS. Two is very suspicious. Three is homicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**old Cold Heart *













*A thrilling novel from #1 New York Times bestselling author Tami Hoag, “one of the most intense suspense writers around” (Chicago Tribune).*

Dana Nolan was a promising young TV reporter until a notorious serial killer tried to add her to his list of victims. Nearly a year has passed since she survived her ordeal, but the physical, emotional, and psychological scars run deep. Struggling with the torment of post-traumatic stress syndrome, plagued by flashbacks and nightmares, Dana returns to her hometown in an attempt to begin to put her life back together. But home doesn’t provide the comfort she expects.

Dana’s harrowing story and her return to small-town life have rekindled police and media interest in the unsolved case of her childhood best friend, Casey Grant, who disappeared without a trace the summer after their graduation from high school. Terrified of truths long buried, Dana reluctantly begins to look back at her past. Viewed through the dark filter of PTSD, old friends and loved ones become suspects and enemies. Questioning everything she knows, refusing to be defined by the traumas of her past, Dana seeks out a truth that may prove too terrible to be believed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Margaret Truman's Murder on the Metro: A Capital Crimes Novel*













*In Margaret Truman's Murder on the Metro, Jon Land's first thrilling addition to the New York Times bestselling Capital Crimes series, Robert Brixton uncovers a sinister plot threatening millions of American lives!*

"A roller coaster of a novel." —David Baldacci, _New York Times_ bestselling author

Israel: A drone-based terrorist attack kills dozens on a sun-splashed beach in Caesarea.

Washington: America awakens to the shattering news that Vice President Stephanie Davenport has died of an apparent heart attack.

That same morning, a chance encounter on the Washington Metro results in international private investigator Robert Brixton thwarting an attempted terrorist bombing. Brixton has no reason to suspect that the three incidents have anything in common, until he’s contacted by Kendra Rendine, the Secret Service agent who headed up the vice president’s security detail. Rendine is convinced the vice president was murdered and needs Brixton’s investigative expertise to find out why.

In Israel, meanwhile, legendary anti-terrorist fighter Lia Ganz launches her own crusade against the perpetrators of that attack which nearly claimed the lives of her and granddaughter. Ganz’s trail will ultimately take her to Washington where she joins forces with Brixton to uncover an impossible link between the deadly attack on Caesarea and the attempted Metro bombing, as well as the death of the vice president.

The connection lies in the highest corridors of power in Washington where a deadly plot with unimaginable consequences has been hatched. With the clock ticking toward doomsday, Brixton and Ganz race against time to save millions of American lives who will otherwise become collateral damage to a conspiracy destined to change the United States forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Preserve: A Novel *













*A Heart-Racing Postwar Thriller Ripped from the Pages of History*

_Who will reap the rewards of war?_

Hawaii, 1948.

Troubled WWII hero turned deserter Wendell Lett desperately seeks a cure to his severe combat trauma, and The Preserve seems to be his salvation. Run by Lansdale, a mysterious intelligence officer, and Lett’s ambitious wartime XO Charlie Selfer, the secretive training camp promises relief from the terrors in his mind. Together with Kanani Alana, a tough-minded Hawaiian also looking for a new start at The Preserve, Lett begins to feel hopeful.

All illusions are shattered, though, when Lett discovers The Preserve’s true intentions—to rebuild him into a cold-blooded assassin. The deadly conspiracy runs deep, all the way to General Douglas MacArthur, and his refusal to cooperate is met with merciless punishment. His only hope is Kanani and her dangerous escape plan that would grant freedom from The Preserve—if he can hide while surviving the harsh wilderness of the Big Island.

Based on true events, _The Preserve_ is a fast-paced historical thriller that will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*D**C Comics novels - Batman: The Court of Owls: An Original Prose Novel by Greg Cox *













*An original novel pitting Batman against the Court of Owls, a secret society of wealthy families that's controlled Gotham for centuries using murder and money.*

Beware the Court of Owls, that watches all the time
Ruling Gotham from a shadowed perch, behind granite and lime
They watch you at your hearth, they watch you in your bed
Speak not a whispered word about them, or they'll send the Talon for your head.
--a nursery rhyme

The Court of Owls is a criminal secret society that has existed in Gotham City since the 1600s, led by some of the city's wealthiest and most influential families. They employ deadly trained assassins known as Talons, taken as children from circuses such as the one where Dick Grayson's parents were killed. These children are trained to become the assassins known as Talons. Bruce Wayne came to the Court's attention when he announced plans to reinvigorate Gotham, threatening their control. They sentenced him to death, bringing themselves to the attention of Batman. Though they suffer defeats, the Court continues to fight to retake control of the city's underworld - a fight that has gone on for centuries.

Copyright © 2017 DC Comics. BATMAN, THE COURT OF OWLS, and all related characters and elements © & TM DC Comics and Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**arvel's SPIDER-MAN: Hostile Takeover *













*The official prequel to MARVEL'S SPIDER-MAN, the PS4 exclusive video game from Marvel and Insomniac Games, with a thrilling adventure that leads directly into the game narrative itself*

THE OFFICIAL PREQUEL TO THE BLOCKBUSTER ACTION VIDEO GAME!

PETER PARKER is caught in a complicated web. Working in a cutting-edge laboratory, he's a young scientist who's trying to make a difference. Yet he's constantly burdened by the responsibilities of his second career as the crime-fighting...

SPIDER-MAN

Wilson Fisk--the so-called Kingpin of Crime--has returned to New York, establishing himself publicly as an altruistic entrepreneur and philanthropist. Spider-Man knows better, but he can't uncover Fisk's scheme that, if executed, will make the crime lord "too big to fail."

When a new threat--a deadly doppelganger with Spider-Man's suit and abilities--wreaks havoc in the streets, can the real wall-crawler prove his innocence? With the clock ticking and lives on the line, can Spider-Man stop the brutal rampage of the Blood Spider? Will Spider-Man fall to his fears and foes, or will he rise and be greater?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Narrow Corridor: States, Societies, and the Fate of Liberty*













*"Why is it so difficult to develop and sustain liberal democracy? The best recent work on this subject comes from a remarkable pair of scholars, Daron Acemoglu and James A. Robinson. In their latest book, The Narrow Corridor, they have answered this question with great insight." -Fareed Zakaria, *_*The Washington Post*_

From the authors of the international bestseller _Why Nations Fail_, a crucial new big-picture framework that answers the question of how liberty flourishes in some states but falls to authoritarianism or anarchy in others--and explains how it can continue to thrive despite new threats.

In _Why Nations Fail_, Daron Acemoglu and James A. Robinson argued that countries rise and fall based not on culture, geography, or chance, but on the power of their institutions. In their new book, they build a new theory about liberty and how to achieve it, drawing a wealth of evidence from both current affairs and disparate threads of world history. 

Liberty is hardly the "natural" order of things. In most places and at most times, the strong have dominated the weak and human freedom has been quashed by force or by customs and norms. Either states have been too weak to protect individuals from these threats, or states have been too strong for people to protect themselves from despotism. Liberty emerges only when a delicate and precarious balance is struck between state and society.

There is a Western myth that political liberty is a durable construct, arrived at by a process of "enlightenment." This static view is a fantasy, the authors argue. In reality, the corridor to liberty is narrow and stays open only via a fundamental and incessant struggle between state and society: The authors look to the American Civil Rights Movement, Europe’s early and recent history, the Zapotec civilization circa 500 BCE, and Lagos’s efforts to uproot corruption and institute government accountability to illustrate what it takes to get and stay in the corridor. But they also examine Chinese imperial history, colonialism in the Pacific, India’s caste system, Saudi Arabia’s suffocating cage of norms, and the “Paper Leviathan” of many Latin American and African nations to show how countries can drift away from it, and explain the feedback loops that make liberty harder to achieve.

Today we are in the midst of a time of wrenching destabilization. We need liberty more than ever, and yet the corridor to liberty is becoming narrower and more treacherous. The danger on the horizon is not "just" the loss of our political freedom, however grim that is in itself; it is also the disintegration of the prosperity and safety that critically depend on liberty. The opposite of the corridor of liberty is the road to ruin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*W**hy We Swim *













*“A fascinating and beautifully written love letter to water. I was enchanted by this book." —Rebecca Skloot, bestselling author of The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks*

We swim in freezing Arctic waters and piranha-infested rivers to test our limits. We swim for pleasure, for exercise, for healing. But humans, unlike other animals that are drawn to water, are not naturalborn swimmers. We must be taught. Our evolutionary ancestors learned for survival; today, swimming is one of the most popular activities in the world. _Why We Swim _is propelled by stories of Olympic champions, a Baghdad swim club that meets in Saddam Hussein’s former palace pool, modern-day Japanese samurai swimmers, and even an Icelandic fisherman who improbably survives a wintry six-hour swim after a shipwreck. New York Times contributor Bonnie Tsui, a swimmer herself, dives into the deep, from the San Francisco Bay to the South China Sea, investigating what it is about water that seduces us, and why we come back to it again and again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**nemy of All Mankind: A True Story of Piracy, Power, and History's First Global Manhunt *













*From The New York Times–bestselling author of The Ghost Map and Extra Life, the story of a pirate who changed the world*

Henry Every was the seventeenth century’s most notorious pirate. The press published wildly popular—and wildly inaccurate—reports of his nefarious adventures. The British government offered enormous bounties for his capture, alive or (preferably) dead. But Steven Johnson argues that Every’s most lasting legacy was his inadvertent triggering of a major shift in the global economy_. Enemy of All Mankind_ focuses on one key event—the attack on an Indian treasure ship by Every and his crew—and its surprising repercussions across time and space. It’s the gripping tale of one of the most lucrative crimes in history, the first international manhunt, and the trial of the seventeenth century.

Johnson uses the extraordinary story of Henry Every and his crimes to explore the emergence of the East India Company, the British Empire, and the modern global marketplace: a densely interconnected planet ruled by nations and corporations. How did this unlikely pirate and his notorious crime end up playing a key role in the birth of multinational capitalism? In the same mode as Johnson’s classic nonfiction historical thriller _The Ghost Map_,_ Enemy of All Mankind_ deftly traces the path from a single struck match to a global conflagration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**rant’s Left Hook: The Bermuda Hundred Campaign, May 5-June 7, 1864 (Emerging Civil War Series)*













Robert E. Lee feared the day the Union army would return up the James River and invest the Confederate capital of Richmond. In the spring of 1864, Ulysses Grant, looking for a way to weaken Lee, was about to exploit the Confederate commander’s greatest fear and weakness. After two years of futile offensives in Virginia, the Union commander set the stage for a campaign that could decide the war.

Grant sent the 38,000-man Army of The James to Bermuda Hundred, to threaten and possibly take Richmond, or at least pin down troops that could reinforce Lee. Jefferson Davis, in desperate need of a capable commander, turned to the Confederacy’s first hero: Pierre Gustave Toutant Beauregard. Butler’s 1862 occupation of New Orleans had infuriated the South, but no one more than Beauregard, a New Orleans native.

This campaign would be personal.

In the hot weeks of May 1864, Butler and Beauregard fought a series of skirmishes and battles to decide the fate of Richmond and Lee’s army.

Historian Sean Michael Chick analyzes and explains the plans, events, and repercussions of the Bermuda Hundred Campaign in Grant’s Left Hook: The Bermuda Hundred Campaign, May 5-June 7, 1864. The book contains hundreds of photographs, new maps, and a fresh consideration of Grant’s Virginia strategy and the generalship of Butler and Beauregard. The book is also filled with anecdotes and impressions from the rank and file who wore blue and gray.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**ophie Scholl and the White Rose*












This is the gripping story of the five Munich university students who set up an underground resistance movement in World War II, featured in the award-winning Oscar-nominated film, _Sophie Scholl - The Final Days_. This 75th anniversary edition commemorates the 75 years since their arrest & execution in 1943. This updated edition includes a new preface and more photos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Women of the Third Reich: From Camp Guards to Combatants*













The women of the Third Reich were a vital part in a complex and vilified system. What was their role within its administration, the concentration camps, and the Luftwaffe and militia units and how did it evolve in the way it did?

We hear from women who issued typewritten dictates from above through to those who operated telephones, radar systems, fought fires as the cities burned around them, drove concentration camp inmates to their deaths like cattle, fired Anti-Aircraft guns at Allied aircraft and entered the militias when faced with the impending destruction of what should have been a one thousand-year Reich.

Every testimony is unique, each person a victim of circumstance entwined within the thorns of an ideological obligation. In an interview with Traudl Junge, Hitler’s private secretary, she remembers: ‘There was so much hatred within it’s hard to understand how the state functioned…I am convinced all this infighting and competition from the males in Hitler’s circle was highly detrimental to its downfall’.

_Women of the Third Reich_ provides an intriguing, humorous, brutal, shocking and unrelenting narrative journey into the half lights of the hell of human consciousness – sometimes at its worst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*E**ye of Time: A Time Travel Adventure*













*A gripping British time travel murder mystery - A witty whodunnit romp, back in 1979
Thirty-six years have elapsed since Jemma Stone's murder - an unresolved case consigned to history - or is it?*

A clandestine organisation require a _Change Agent_ to alter the past and ensure certain future events are averted - Frank Stone, a rough sleeper, becomes their latest target.
In 2015, as his life spirals downwards, Frank has fallen on hard times - however, fate hasn't finished with Frank.

The Correction Years Association slot Frank back in 1979, instructing him to change history. As Frank calamitously tries to readjust to his youthful life, the extensive list of potential murder suspects continues to grow.
Frank is running out of time, and unbeknown to him - he's not alone.

Back in 1979, the political landscape is changing, and so is Frank's past - why does nothing seem to be how he remembered it?

Can Frank identify the killer before time repeats?

Will Frank succeed and change history?

What are the penalties for failure?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J**ASON APSLEY'S Second Chance: A Time Travel Adventure (The Jason Apsley Series Book 1) *













*If you were catapulted back to 1976, what would you do?
Jason Apsley has a mind-boggling second chance to change the future, but will he take it?
A gripping British time travel novel with humour and a dash of romance*

Meet Jason Apsley, a forty-two-year-old divorcee who's an opinionated miserable bugger — struggling with life, exacerbated by his negative attitude. A random event shifts time, causing Jason to continue life in 1976, six months before he's due to be born. Leaving behind Beth, his one and only friend who supported him through some difficult times.

Can life get any worse?

Although Jason is the same person, he finds himself teleported into the life of another Jason Apsley from a different generation, one with a very different outlook on life. All alone, Jason tries to enlist the support of his grandfather on this turbulent journey and finds he has to adapt quickly as every encounter brings further head-spinning challenges.

But what of Beth, his one true friend who suffered a traumatic childhood. Will Jason be brave enough to seize this opportunity to change her past? Can Jason change the future and become more like other Jason, or will time refuse to bend?

*Will Jason learn from his past and take this second chance?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**lsewhere *













*The fate of the world is in the hands of a father and daughter in an epic novel of wonder and terror by Dean Koontz, the #1 New York Times bestselling master of suspense.*

Since his wife, Michelle, left seven years ago, Jeffy Coltrane has worked to maintain a normal life for himself and his eleven-year-old daughter, Amity, in Suavidad Beach. It’s a quiet life, until a local eccentric known as Spooky Ed shows up on their doorstep.

Ed entrusts Jeffy with hiding a strange and dangerous object—something he calls “the key to everything”—and tells Jeffy that he must never use the device. But after a visit from a group of ominous men, Jeffy and Amity find themselves accidentally activating the key and discovering an extraordinary truth. The device allows them to jump between parallel planes at once familiar and bizarre, wondrous and terrifying. And Jeffy and Amity can’t help but wonder, could Michelle be just a click away?

Jeffy and Amity aren’t the only ones interested in the device. A man with a dark purpose is in pursuit, determined to use its grand potential for profound evil. Unless Amity and Jeffy can outwit him, the place they call home may never be safe again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ome Before Dark: A Novel *













*In the latest thriller from New York Times bestseller Riley Sager, a woman returns to the house made famous by her father’s bestselling horror memoir. Is the place really haunted by evil forces, as her father claimed? Or are there more earthbound—and dangerous—secrets hidden within its walls?*

_What was it like? Living in that house.
_
Maggie Holt is used to such questions. Twenty-five years ago, she and her parents, Ewan and Jess, moved into Baneberry Hall, a rambling Victorian estate in the Vermont woods. They spent three weeks there before fleeing in the dead of night, an ordeal Ewan later recounted in a nonfiction book called _House of Horrors_. His tale of ghostly happenings and encounters with malevolent spirits became a worldwide phenomenon, rivaling _The Amityville Horror_ in popularity—and skepticism.

Today, Maggie is a restorer of old homes and too young to remember any of the events mentioned in her father's book. But she also doesn’t believe a word of it. Ghosts, after all, don’t exist. When Maggie inherits Baneberry Hall after her father's death, she returns to renovate the place to prepare it for sale. But her homecoming is anything but warm. People from the past, chronicled in _House of Horrors_, lurk in the shadows. And locals aren’t thrilled that their small town has been made infamous thanks to Maggie’s father. Even more unnerving is Baneberry Hall itself—a place filled with relics from another era that hint at a history of dark deeds. As Maggie experiences strange occurrences straight out of her father’s book, she starts to believe that what he wrote was more fact than fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*D**ead As A Doornail (Kenni Lowry Mystery Book 5) *













Beauty is skin deep, but ugly goes clear to the bone. And doesn’t our Sheriff Kenni Lowry know that? Well, she knows a lot of things.

Lucy Lowell takes great pride in writing negative reviews in the local newspaper for anything that does not go her way. When Lucy is found dead, it appears to be from natural causes.

But Sheriff Kenni Lowry knows there is more to it because the ghost of her grandfather, the ex-sheriff, is standing over the body.

His presence can only mean one thing: Murder!

Since Kenni’s relationship with Deputy Finn Vincent has heated up, Kenni is having trouble conducting the investigation without Finn questioning her every move.

Can Kenni unravel the mystery on her own or will she have to tell Finn the real reason she knows it was murder—the ghost of her poppa?

It’s blowin’ up a storm and only Kenni knows how it’ll end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**nitorious Murder Mysteries Books 4 - 6: A Knitorious Murder Mysteries Collection *













*Knitting can be murder!

A small-town yarn store owner joins forces with her well-meaning and quirky family and friends to solve crimes. This charming cozy mystery series will entertain crafters, pet lovers, and foodies alike.*
If you like your cozy mysteries with a bit of humour, small town Canadian life, a hint of romance, a close circle of quirky, lovable characters that you wish you knew in real life, dogs and cats, and free knitting patterns, there's something in this series for you.

Download The Knitorious Murder Mystery Books 4 - 6 and start unravelling the mysteries in three entertaining cozy mysteries today! Read *FREE* in Kindle Unlimited.

_Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language._

Books included: Twisted Stitches, Son of a Stitch, Crime Skein


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**oo Many Women (A Nero Wolfe Mystery Book 12) *













*Ah, sweet mystery, when Nero Wolfe and Archie Goodwin plunge into a case of murder brimming with luscious, lethal ladies.
*
Who murdered Waldo Wilmot Moore? Well, there were five hundred female employees at the Wall Street firm where poor Waldo had worked. Any one of them might have done it. And there was also the beautiful lady stockholder who tried to bribe Archie. And the dark-haired lovely who simply couldn't talk to a man until she kissed him. And the girl who filed a murder complaint in the office suggestion box. And the girl who got jilted by death . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**laskan Alliance (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 12) *













Zoe Donovan is a cozy mystery series with enduring friendships, memorable characters, an enchanting setting, and a generous dollop of romance.

Zak and Zoe fly to Alaska after Zoe is asked by her dog trainer friend Peter to fly to Moosehead Alaska to deliver a search and rescue dog to a team who is desperate for some canine help after their own dog is injured during a rescue. Within twelve hours of arriving in the isolated little town, Zoe stumbles onto a murder scene where everything must be questioned because nothing is exactly as it seems. When a second body is found and a five year old cold case is reexamined, things go from complicated to bizarre. Meanwhile Levi and Ellie are home in Ashton Falls dealing with complex emotions as they solve their own thorny mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**oliday Hangover (Zoe Donovan Cozy Mystery Book 23) *












In this snowy cozy mystery, Zak's is asked to track down the source of the breech for the surveillance system at a remote ski resort in the Canadian Rockies. Scooter is away with his dad leaving Zoe feeling depressed and deflated so Zak asks Zoe to go along on the trip. With Levi and Ellie away as well, Zoe decides to join Zak only to find that the sleuthing couple has really been invited to the resort to solve a murder. Join Zak, Zoe, Alex, and Charlie as they juggle fun filled days on the slopes with theory building sessions as they attempt to track down a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Janes: An Alice Vega Novel *













*The page-turning follow-up to acclaimed thriller Two Girls Down features the tenacious PI Alice Vega and her electric partnership with Max Caplan, as they follow a shocking murder investigation to it’s even more shocking conclusion.
*
On the outskirts of San Diego, the bodies of two young women are discovered. They have no names, no IDs, but one of the Jane Does holds a note bearing the name, “Alice Vega.” The police and FBI reach out to Vega, a private investigator known for finding the missing. Fearing the possibility of a human trafficking ring, Vega enlists the help of her one-time partner, former cop Max “Cap” Caplan.

Despite a case with so few leads, Alice Vega is a powerful woman whose determination is matched only by her intellect, and, along with her partner Cap, she will stop at nothing to find the Janes’ killers before it is too late.

Louisa Luna is writing new classics of crime fiction, and her partnership of Vega and Cap is rightfully joining the pantheon of the most memorable thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Gone Trilogy *













The Gone Trilogy is a USA Today bestselling title.

One poor decision will haunt her forever.

Macy Mercer only wants a little independence. Eager to prove herself grown up, she goes to a dark, secluded park. She’s supposed to meet the boy of her dreams who she met online. But the cute fifteen year old was a fantasy, his pictures fake. She finds herself face to face with Chester Woodran, a man capable of murder.

Through constant threats and abuse, Chester Woodran seeks to replace his own missing daughter. As Macy holds tight to her thin grip on reality, Woodran takes them to their new home: a place that could double as the site of a horror movie.

As Macy convinces Chester of his brainwashing has worked, her family and friends cope with her disappearance. When new clues seem to confuse more than clarify, Macy must hold onto hope that her ordeal won't turn deadly.

It becomes more and more apparent that her only chance to survive may involve a risky escape attempt. As her friends and family deal with their own dark secrets, Macy must risk everything to have one last chance at freedom.

The GONE saga is a series of psychological suspense thrillers. If you like haunting characters and an intense mystery, then you'll love this chilling read that readers are calling "one of the best series to come along in a while."

This is the COMPLETE Gone trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Holdout: A Novel *













*NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER • One juror changed the verdict. What if she was wrong?* *From the Academy Award–winning screenwriter of The Imitation Game and bestselling author of The Last Days of Night. . . .*

*An ID Book Club Selection • “Exhilarating . . . a fiendishly slippery game of cat-and-mouse suspense and a provocative, urgent inquiry into American justice (and injustice) in the twenty-first century.”—A. J. Finn, #1 New York Times bestselling author of The Woman in the Window*

It’s the most sensational case of the decade. Fifteen-year-old Jessica Silver, heiress to a billion-dollar real estate fortune, vanishes on her way home from school, and her teacher, Bobby Nock, a twenty-five-year-old African American man, is the prime suspect. The subsequent trial taps straight into America’s most pressing preoccupations: race, class, sex, law enforcement, and the lurid sins of the rich and famous. It’s an open-and-shut case for the prosecution, and a quick conviction seems all but guaranteed—until Maya Seale, a young woman on the jury, convinced of Nock’s innocence, persuades the rest of the jurors to return the verdict of not guilty, a controversial decision that will change all their lives forever.

Flash forward ten years. A true-crime docuseries reassembles the jury, with particular focus on Maya, now a defense attorney herself. When one of the jurors is found dead in Maya’s hotel room, all evidence points to her as the killer. Now, she must prove her own innocence—by getting to the bottom of a case that is far from closed.

As the present-day murder investigation entwines with the story of what really happened during their deliberation, told by each of the jurors in turn, the secrets they have all been keeping threaten to come out—with drastic consequences for all involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**uneral for a Friend: A Jonathan Stride Novel (The Jonathan Stride Series Book 10) *













*New York Times Bestselling author*
_“You’re safe, Stride. I found the body at the Deeps. I buried him.”_

Jonathan Stride’s best friend, Steve Garske, makes a shocking deathbed confession: he protected Stride by covering up a murder. Hours later, the police dig up Steve’s yard and find a body with a bullet hole in its skull.

Stride is pretty sure he knows who it is. Seven years ago, an out-of-town reporter disappeared while investigating anonymous allegations of rape against a prominent politician. Back then, the police believed that the reporter drowned at a dangerous swimming hole called the Deeps … but the discovery of the body changes everything. Now Stride’s partner, Maggie Bei, is forced to ask Stride an uncomfortable question: _Did you kill him?_

Stride is obviously hiding things. He was the last person to see the reporter alive. And he admits lying to Maggie about that meeting, but won’t tell her why. With suspicion in the murder pointing at him, Stride finds himself off the case and on leave from the Duluth Police.

His only ally in clearing his name is his wife, Serena, who retraces the reporter’s investigation into the explosive allegations. The clues all point to a hot Duluth summer years earlier that everyone in town would prefer to forget.

Someone was willing to kill rather than let those long-ago secrets come out, and the suspect with the strongest motive … is Stride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $5.

*F**ear No Evil (Alex Cross Book 29)*













*Alex Cross enters the final battle with the all-knowing genius who has stalked him and his family for years.*

Dr. Alex Cross and Detective John Sampson venture into the rugged Montana wilderness—where _they_ will be the prey.

They’re not on the job, but on a personal mission. 

Until they’re attacked by two rival teams of assassins, controlled by the same mastermind who has stalked Alex and his family for years. 

Darkness falls. The river churns into rapids. Shots ring out through the forest. 

_No backup. No way out. Fear no evil. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**ftershock (Rachel Hatch Book 7)*













*A US Marshal is held hostage.
An ex-convict on a mission
Holds a small Alaskan town under siege
Hatch looks to set things right,
And must be careful not to get swept up in the After Shock.*

Rachel Hatch closes a major chapter in her life. A new one begins with an offer from an old friend. This offer puts Hatch at odds. The agency responsible for her father’s murder and who nearly took her life in the mountains of Colorado is now offering her a job opportunity.

Lives hang in the balance as Hatch sets out to honor her code. She quickly finds that things are not what they seem in the small town of Breakneck, Alaska. Hatch finds an ally in the most unlikely of places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Porter Complication (Cari Porter Series Book 1) *












Cari Porter has just woken up in a motel room. She doesn’t remember anything about her past, how she got there, where she’s going, or even who she is. But she does have a list of names that she has a burning desire to kill. But those aren’t her only problems. There are also people after her. She doesn’t know them, either. But they’re coming… and they plan to kill her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**enom Doc: The Edgiest, Darkest, Strangest Natural History Memoir Ever*













*Steve Irwin meets David Attenborough in this jaw-dropping account of studying the world’s most venomous creatures.*

Venomologist Bryan Grieg Fry has one of the most dangerous jobs on earth: he works with its deadliest creatures. He’s been bitten by twenty-six venomous snakes, been stung by three stingrays, and survived a near-fatal scorpion sting while deep in the Amazon jungle. He’s received more than four hundred stitches and broken twenty-three bones, including breaking his back in three places, and had to learn how to walk again. But when you research only the venom you yourself have collected, the adventures—and danger—never stop.

Imagine a three-week-long first date in Siberia catching venomous water shrews with the daughter of a Russian war hero; a wedding attended by Eastern European prime ministers and their machine-gun-wielding bodyguards and snakes; or leading a team to Antarctica that results in the discovery of four new species of venomous octopi. Bryan’s discoveries have radically reshaped views on venom evolution and contributed to the creation of venom-based life-saving medications. In pursuit of venom, he has traveled the world collecting samples from Indonesia to Mexico, Germany, and Brazil. He’s encountered venomous creatures of all kinds, including the Malaysian king cobra, the Komodo dragon, and the funnel-web spider. Bryan recounts his lifelong passion for studying the world’s most venomous creatures in this outlandish, captivating memoir, where he and danger are never far apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**dventures of a Snake Hunter: with Frank Weed *













Frank Weed is legendary among snake hunters. From his early beginnings in animal shows with his parents, Frank and Ellen Weed, in the mid-60’s, Frank has worked and been friends with Ross Allen, Bill Haast, Ross Heilman aka Kananga, Gordon (Gordy) Johnston, Bruce Bednar, Bill Tudor, Tommy Taylor, and many more.

Traveling and catching poisonous and non-poisonous snakes from Texas, the Carolinas, Jamaica, South America, Mexico, and Florida where he currently resides, Frank has hunted and caught virtually every kind of snake there is.

From funny stories to griping, heart-stopping accounts of snake hunting, Frank shares fond memories of the unique business of snake hunting.

“I was there with Frank sometimes not only on hunting and catching snakes but in wrestling with alligators. I gotta say, the man is fearless.” - Tommy Taylor, alligator wrestler and former owner of several different alligator farms including Gatorland, St. Augustine, FL


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*To Rescue the Republic: Ulysses S. Grant, the Fragile Union, and the Crisis of 1876*













*#1 New York Times Bestseller

Fox News Channel’s Chief Political Anchor illuminates the heroic life of Ulysses S. Grant

"To Rescue the Republic is narrative history at its absolute finest. A fast-paced, thrilling and enormously important book." *—*Douglas Brinkley*

An epic history spanning the battlegrounds of the Civil War and the violent turmoil of Reconstruction to the forgotten electoral crisis that nearly fractured a reunited nation, Bret Baier’s _To Rescue the Republic _dramatically reveals Ulysses S. Grant’s essential yet underappreciated role in preserving the United States during an unprecedented period of division.

Born a tanner’s son in rugged Ohio in 1822 and battle-tested by the Mexican American War, Grant met his destiny on the bloody fields of the Civil War. His daring and resolve as a general gained the attention of President Lincoln, then desperate for bold leadership. Lincoln appointed Grant as Lieutenant General of the Union Army in March 1864. Within a year, Grant’s forces had seized Richmond and forced Robert E. Lee to surrender.

Four years later, the reunified nation faced another leadership void after Lincoln’s assassination and an unworthy successor completed his term. Again, Grant answered the call. At stake once more was the future of the Union, for though the Southern states had been defeated, it remained to be seen if the former Confederacy could be reintegrated into the country—and if the Union could ensure the rights and welfare of African Americans in the South. Grant met the challenge by boldly advancing an agenda of Reconstruction and aggressively countering the Ku Klux Klan. 

In his final weeks in the White House, however, Grant faced a crisis that threatened to undo his life’s work. The contested presidential election of 1876 produced no clear victory for either Republican Rutherford B. Hayes or Democrat Samuel Tilden, who carried most of the former Confederacy. Soon Southern states vowed to revolt if Tilden was not declared the victor. Grant was determined to use his influence to preserve the Union, establishing an electoral commission to peaceably settle the issue. Grant brokered a grand bargain: the installation of Republican Hayes to the presidency, with concessions to the Democrats that effectively ended Reconstruction. This painful compromise saved the nation, but tragically condemned the South to another century of civil-rights oppression.

Deep with contemporary resonance and brimming with fresh detail that takes readers from the battlefields of the Civil War to the corridors of power where men decided the fate of the nation in back rooms, _To Rescue the Republic_ reveals Grant, for all his complexity, to be among the first rank of American heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*L**ate Victorian Holocausts: El Niño Famines and the Making of the Third World *













*Bestselling, magisterial melding of global environmental history and global political history. Winner of the World History Association Book Award.*

Examining a series of El Niño-induced droughts and the famines that they spawned around the globe in the last third of the 19th century, Mike Davis discloses the intimate, baleful relationship between imperial arrogance and natural incident that combined to produce some of the worst tragedies in human history.

_Late Victorian Holocausts_ focuses on three zones of drought and subsequent famine: India, Northern China; and Northeastern Brazil. All were affected by the same global climatic factors that caused massive crop failures, and all experienced brutal famines that decimated local populations. But the effects of drought were magnified in each case because of singularly destructive policies promulgated by different ruling elites.

Davis argues that the seeds of underdevelopment in what later became known as the Third World were sown in this era of High Imperialism, as the price for capitalist modernization was paid in the currency of millions of peasants’ lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Crucible of War: The Complete Volumes *













*WAVELL’S COMMAND:*

Volume 1 of The Crucible of War trilogy covers General Wavell’s command, a period that began triumphantly with the rout of the Italian Army and ended in catastrophe with the devastating entry of Rommel into the conflict.

On 11th June 1940, Mussolini declared war on Britain and France. From their colony in Libya, the Italians began invading Egypt in an attempt to expand their African Empire.

Thus began the Desert War – a battle to secure critical Middle East oil supplies which would last for three years.
Commander-in-Chief of the Middle East was General Sir Archibald Wavell. By 1940, and with limited resources, he was responsible for all British land forces in Egypt, the Sudan, Palestine, Transjordan and Cyprus, as well as the Army formations in British Somaliland, Aden, Iraq and along the shores of the Persian Gulf.

Attack was the only form of defence and under field commander General Richard O’Connor, an immensely successful and exhilarating campaign was carried out against Marshal Graziani’s forces. The Italians were pushed back hundreds of miles and 130,000 prisoners were taken. By February 1941 nearly all Axis forces had been expelled from North Africa.

It was a remarkable triumph in one of the most dramatic theatres of the Second World War.


*AUCHINLECK’S COMMAND:*

Volume Two of The Crucible of War trilogy covers General Auchinleck’s command — a period of disaster and defeat for the British Army, driven back towards Cairo by the Africa Korps under the tactical genius of Rommel.

The book ends however with the replacing of Auchinleck by Montgomery in August 1942.

Auchinleck's Command is essential reading for anyone interested in WW2, the British Army (it's strengths and weaknesses) and military leadership.


*MONTGOMERY AND ALAMEIN:*

Throughout the first half of the Second World War, control of the inhospitable North African desert was strategically vital for the Allies.

In the middle of 1942, the outcome hung in the balance.

Rommel and his Afrika Korps had been fought to a standstill at the first battle of Alamein and were desperately short of fuel and equipment.

The next encounter between the two armies would be decisive. The scene was set for a second, and bludgeoning, encounter at El Alamein in October. It was to prove Britain’s first decisive victory of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**reakout and Pursuit: The United States Army in World War II, The European Theater of Operations*













*By the beginning of July 1944 the Allied forces had successfully landed in northern France.

Yet, although D-Day had been a monumental success, their journey was far from over.*

How did the Allied forces drive back the Nazi’s from their strongly entrenched positions in northern France all the way to the German border?

This is the main question that is answered with Martin Blumenson’s brilliant study, _Breakout and Pursuit_, which covers the period from 1st July to 11th September 1944.

The allied forces had to work together to overcome tremendous difficulties as they fought against battle-hardened troops.

Virtually every sort of major operation involving co-ordinated action of the combined arms is found: the grueling positional warfare of the battle of the hedgerows, the breakthrough of the main enemy position, exploitation, encirclement, and pursuit, as well as a number of actions falling under the general heading of special operations — an assault river crossing, the siege of a fortress, and night combat, among others.

Blumenson states that he wished this book would be of interest to the general reader “who may be motivated by curiosity and the hope of learning in some detail about the conduct of the campaign, the expenditure of men and materiel, and the problems that face military leaders engaged in war.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**talin's War on Japan: The Red Army's 'Manchurian Strategic Offensive Operation', 1945 *













Did Japan surrender in 1945 because of the death and devastation caused by the atomic bombs dropped by the Americans on Hiroshima and Nagasaki or because of the crushing defeat inflicted on their armies by the Soviet Union in Manchukuo, the puppet state they set up in north-east China? Indeed, the Red Army’s rapid and total victory in Manchukuo has been relatively neglected by historians.

Charles Stephenson, in this scholarly and highly readable new study, describes the political, diplomatic and military build-up to the Soviet offensive and its decisive outcome. He also considers to what extent Japan’s capitulation is attributable to the atomic bomb or the stunningly successful entry of the Soviet Union into the conflict.

The military side of the story is explored in fascinating detail – the invasion of Manchukuo itself where the Soviet ‘Deep Battle’ concept was employed with shattering results, and secondary actions in Korea, Sakhalin and the Kuril Islands.

But equally absorbing is the account of the decision-making that gave rise to the offensive and the political and diplomatic background to it, and in particular the Yalta conference. There, Stalin allowed the Americans to persuade him to join the war in the east; a conflict he was determined on entering anyway.

Charles Stephenson’s engrossing narrative throws new light on the last act of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*F**ishers of Men - The Gripping True Story of a British Undercover Agent in Northern Ireland *













_Fishers of Men_ is the true account of secret operations in Northern Ireland carried out by the British Army's most clandestine unit. It tells the unique story, through Rob Lewis's own extraordinary experiences, of an essential instrument in the fight against terrorism, that of covert intelligence gathering. The men and women who work in this field are a special breed who undertake hazardous risks with unflinching tenacity and professionalism - the price of negligence is high, and the need for secrecy must be preserved even at the expense of personal relationships.
The sheer determination and single-mindedness required to achieve selection to this secret world is graphically described, as well as how, against seemingly impossible odds, the operators of the FRU managed to persuade terrorists and their close associates to turn informer. The methods the unit used to target, recruit and handle their contacts, how they protected their informants, and the terrifying life their agents led are all told by an agent handler, using many of his cases to illustrate the sharpness, intelligence (and sense of humour) essential to the job.
_Fishers of Men_ fills a gap in the available information about the secret war against terrorism in Northern Ireland. It is a gap that has so far remained largely unexplored - until Rob Lewis's informative and explosive book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $4.

*T**rump: America First: The President Succeeds Against All Odds *













*New York Times bestselling authors and close advisors to the president Corey R. Lewandowski and David N. Bossie write from the front lines of Trump's battle to keep America great.*

_Trump: America First_ gives the reader a firsthand and inside account of the Trump administration's battle for the soul of America.

*As we face the most critical presidential election of our lifetimes, we find ourselves buried in an avalanche of political spin, candidate talking points, and slick campaign ads.*

Then, just as you're ready to give up, along comes a book that makes sense of a political time like none that have come before.Written with the urgency of a countdown and by President Trump's two top outside political advisors and friends, Corey R. Lewandowski and David N. Bossie, Trump: America First blasts through the nonsense to deliver a first-hand account of the Trump presidency and reelection campaign during its most tumultuous time. From the COVID-19 shutdown in March to the campaign leadership shakeup and reset in July, Lewandowski and Bossie are present for every big moment, and now the reader is too.
With unprecedented access to President Trump, the authors take us inside the Oval Office, aboard Air Force One, and backstage at Trump rallies. As they did in their first two blockbuster New York Times bestsellers, Lewandowski and Bossie show a side of the president few get to see.
Along the way, Lewandowski and Bossie also tell of their own battles with the forces aligned against the president, and bring us inside the White House to the rough-and-tumble world of Trump's West Wing.Trump: America First also makes a case for electing Donald Trump to a second term. From revamping our trade with China to replacing NAFTA, from NATO to Kim Jong Un, Donald Trump leaves Joe Biden in the dust.
Written with the authors' usual wit and political insight, America First is truly a book a political book for our time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*L**andslide: The Final Days of the Trump Presidency *













*An instant New York Times bestseller.

Critics agree: Michael Wolff’s Landslide is THE book on Trump.*

We all witnessed some of the most shocking and confounding political events of our lifetime: the careening last stage of Donald J. Trump’s reelection campaign, the president’s audacious election challenge, the harrowing mayhem of January 6, the buffoonery of the second impeachment trial. But what was really going on in the inner sanctum of the White House during these calamitous events? What did the president and his dwindling cadre of loyalists actually believe? And what were they planning?

Michael Wolff pulled back the curtain on the Trump presidency with his #1 bestselling blockbuster _Fire and Fury_. Now, in _Landslide_, he closes the door on the presidency with a final, astonishingly candid account.

Wolff embedded himself in the White House in 2017 and gave us a vivid picture of the chaos that had descended on Washington. Almost four years later, Wolff finds the Oval Office even more chaotic and bizarre, a kind of _Star Wars _bar scene. At all times of the day, Trump, behind the Resolute desk, is surrounded by schemers and unqualified sycophants who spoon-feed him the “alternative facts” he hungers to hear—about COVID-19, Black Lives Matter protests, and, most of all, his chance of winning reelection. Once again, Wolff has gotten top-level access and takes us front row as Trump’s circle of plotters whittles down to the most enabling and the president reaches beyond the bounds of democracy as he entertains the idea of martial law and balks at calling off the insurrectionist mob that threatens the institution of democracy itself.

As the Trump presidency’s hold over the country spiraled out of control, an untold and human account of desperation, duplicity, and delusion was unfolding within the West Wing. _Landslide _is that story as only Michael Wolff can tell it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*D**estiny: Union Station *













*The universe has plans for Kelly and Joe, if only it can get them to the same space station.*

Kelly Frank is a junior employee in Earth's diplomatic service who's sick and tired of cleaning up after human tourists behaving badly. Joe McAllister is a reluctant mercenary who's looking for a way out and family-friendly place to start a business and raise an orphaned boy. Will the choices they make in the next few months shape the rest of their lives, or is free will just an illusion in a galaxy managed by ancient artificial intelligence? Destiny: Union Station takes place two years before the start of the nineteen book EarthCent Ambassador series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Children of Men *












Told with P. D. James's trademark suspense, insightful characterization, and riveting storytelling, _The Children of Men_ is a story of a world with no children and no future. The human race has become infertile, and the last generation to be born is now adult. Civilization itself is crumbling as suicide and despair become commonplace. Oxford historian Theodore Faron, apathetic toward a future without a future, spends most of his time reminiscing. Then he is approached by Julian, a bright, attractive woman who wants him to help get her an audience with his cousin, the powerful Warden of England. She and her band of unlikely revolutionaries may just awaken his desire to live . . . and they may also hold the key to survival for the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*X**eelee: Vengeance *













Half a million years in the future, on a dead, war-ravaged world at the centre of the Galaxy, there is a mile-high statue of Michael Poole.

Poole, born on Earth in the fourth millennium, was one of mankind's most influential heroes. He was not a warrior, not an emperor. He was an engineer, a builder of wormhole transit systems. But Poole's work would ultimately lead to a vast and destructive conflict, a million-year war between humanity and the enigmatic, powerful aliens known as the Xeelee.

The Xeelee won, but at a huge cost. And, defeated in a greater war, the Xeelee eventually fled the universe. Most of them.

A handful were left behind, equipped with time travel capabilities, their task to _tidy up_: to reorder history more to the Xeelee's liking. That million-year war with humankind was one blemish. It had to be erased. And in order to do that, a lone Xeelee was sent back in time to remove Michael Poole from history . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Q **are Cordially Uninvited... (Star Trek: The Next Generation) *













*An all-new original Star Trek: The Next Generation e-novella!*

The wedding of Captain Jean-Luc Picard to Doctor Beverly Crusher was a small, private affair overseen by the mayor of La Barre, France, and witnessed by the groom’s sister-in-law and the mayor’s wife. At least that’s what the happy couple always told their friends. On the anniversary of that blessed day, however, Worf and Geordi La Forge manage to coax the _real_ story out of the pair, to discover a tale of mythical treasure and a lost civilization in the Delta Quadrant. It all begins when the omnipotent being Q crashes the festivities, declaring himself best man and bringing along an unwilling guest as a surprise for the groom…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*V**alhalla (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Book 10) *













Tensions caused by speculation that Cardassia is about to reoccupy Bajor are complicated by the arrival of a strange alien ship. When it's discovered that the crew is dead and the ship is carrying valuable Gamma-quadrant technology, it becomes a sought after prize, which Commander Sisko must fight to keep out of Cardassian hands. Meanwhile, Sisko also finds himself at odds with Major Kira, who believes the ship is Bajoran property.
When the alien ship suddenly seizes control of _Deep Space Nine_™, and the Cardassians move in to try to capture it, Sisko must face off against a shipload of angry Cardassians -- and the alien being controlling _Deep Space Nine!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**iserable Love Stories: 25 Romantic Disasters That Are Worse Than Yours*













*Funny Short Stories for Heart-Breakers, the Broken-Hearted and the Completely Utterly Confused*

Whether you’re headed to that exciting first date where you’ll inevitably spill Cabernet all over yourself or you and your significant other are celebrating Date Night #4,081 with an extra pint of Halo Top, everyone can agree on one thing: Love Stinks. How to escape the endless cycle of melancholy? Well, you probably can’t. What you can do is take comfort in humorist Alex Bernstein’s new collection of stories about miserable mad crushes, amorous infidelities and bittersweet romances.

Hear stories of horrific bridesmaids’ dresses, strange love at airports, awkward confessions, manic pixie dream girls, uncomfortable road
trips, the bizarre state of future sex and, of course, true, everlasting love. So, curl up with your favorite valentine and enjoy such titles as:

Circle in the Square
The Qualified Apology
The Eight Hour Kiss
Sexpo 2041
Come Home Soon
My Annoying Mother
Commiserate lost love and painfully awkward first dates with Miserable Love Stories!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*R**evenge of the Mountain Man *













*In this western by the USA Today–bestselling author of Trail of the Mountain Man, criminals go after the wrong man’s wife, and he’s out for revenge.

Smoke Jensen—A One Man Judge and Jury*

They struck in a pack, in the dead of night. They had crept in like thieves, like the cowards they were...but it wasn’t robbery they had in mind. It was something much darker...

Smoke Jensen was buying cattle a hundred miles away from his Colorado ranch when he got the news. Drawing two horses from the remuda, he saddled up, rode off and didn’t stop until he reached his wife’s side. She had been shot three times and lay close to death.

Smoke Jensen knew the outlaws had come to kill him. He wouldn’t give them a second chance. He was going after them. And he wasn’t taking any prisoners...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**ity of Girls: A Novel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER!

From the # 1 New York Times bestselling author of Eat Pray Love and The Signature of All Things, a delicious novel of glamour, sex, and adventure, about a young woman discovering that you don't have to be a good girl to be a good person.

"A spellbinding novel about love, freedom, and finding your own happiness." - PopSugar

"Intimate and richly sensual, razzle-dazzle with a hint of danger." -USA Today

"Pairs well with a cocktail...or two." -TheSkimm*

"Life is both fleeting and dangerous, and there is no point in denying yourself pleasure, or being anything other than what you are."

Beloved author Elizabeth Gilbert returns to fiction with a unique love story set in the New York City theater world during the 1940s. Told from the perspective of an older woman as she looks back on her youth with both pleasure and regret (but mostly pleasure), _City of Girls_ explores themes of female sexuality and promiscuity, as well as the idiosyncrasies of true love.

In 1940, nineteen-year-old Vivian Morris has just been kicked out of Vassar College, owing to her lackluster freshman-year performance. Her affluent parents send her to Manhattan to live with her Aunt Peg, who owns a flamboyant, crumbling midtown theater called the Lily Playhouse. There Vivian is introduced to an entire cosmos of unconventional and charismatic characters, from the fun-chasing showgirls to a sexy male actor, a grand-dame actress, a lady-killer writer, and no-nonsense stage manager. But when Vivian makes a personal mistake that results in professional scandal, it turns her new world upside down in ways that it will take her years to fully understand. Ultimately, though, it leads her to a new understanding of the kind of life she craves - and the kind of freedom it takes to pursue it. It will also lead to the love of her life, a love that stands out from all the rest.

Now eighty-nine years old and telling her story at last, Vivian recalls how the events of those years altered the course of her life - and the gusto and autonomy with which she approached it. "At some point in a woman's life, she just gets tired of being ashamed all the time," she muses. "After that, she is free to become whoever she truly is." Written with a powerful wisdom about human desire and connection, _City of Girls_ is a love story like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**torm's Cage (Amelia Storm FBI Mystery Series Book 3) *













*Secrets locked away in cages can’t tell stories...*

After military veteran turned FBI agent Amelia Storm and her partner Zane bust a child porn ring run by one of Chicago’s premier mob families, two of the four men involved are dead—one by his own hand, the second by Amelia's. A third is in jail awaiting trial... if he lives that long.

The fourth man caught on camera taking advantage of helpless children is still a mystery, though they've learned one important thing about him... he’s a detective in the Chicago Police Department. Soon, they learn he’ll do anything to keep his secret safe.

Amelia is determined to hunt down the dirty cop and make him pay for what he’s done. But as the investigation mounts, Amelia grows increasingly troubled by her role in the death of the mobster behind it all, second-guessing if it was justified. When she’s partnered with a witness to the shooting, she’s drawn into a web of intrigue where no one is innocent, and everyone has blood on their hands.

*From the dark minds of Mary Stone and Amy Wilson comes Storm’s Cage, book three of the Amelia Storm Series, where you’ll be looking over your shoulder, wondering who to trust.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**ry For Help: An addictive and gripping mystery and suspense novel (Detective Madison Harper Book 2)*













*Shivering in the early morning chill, the caretaker flips the switch on the Ferris wheel and stumbles back in shock. The teenage girl’s body is slumped in a halo of pretty colored lights, long red hair spilling over her tear-stained cheeks, her eyes fixed forever on her dangling feet.*

When teenager *Nikki Jackson*’s body is found at an amusement park, just hours after Fourth of July fireworks lit up the night sky, the *Lost Creek *police rule her death as suicide—a devastating final act from a girl who had lost all hope. But the absence of the knife used to make the wounds on her delicate wrists makes* Detective Madison Harper* think otherwise. And the partial fingerprint found on the girl’s face proves her right. *Someone else was with Nikki in her final moments*…

Back home in Colorado for the first time in seven years to investigate the murder of a woman with ties to the son she lost to the care system, the pressure is on for Madison to work both cases at once. Fearing the team has missed a vital clue, Madison searches the crime scene alone and finds the last thing she ever expected: a note proving the victims knew each other, and that the cases are linked.* Is this a coincidence, proof a dangerous murderer is on the loose, or a trap set to lead Madison off the trail?*

It’s only when Madison finally finds the knife used to harm Nikki, tucked in an almost impossible to find hiding place, that she knows she is closing-in on a twisted killer. *But the last person she expects to see dragged into the department in handcuffs is her own missing son…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*L**ittle Girl Taken: An absolutely gripping and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Madison Harper Book 3) *













*Rain rattles through the trees as she leans into the car, careful not to touch anything. Two pretty blue eyes stare back through the dark, wide with relief, or maybe fear. A baby girl, wrapped up in a pink snowsuit, reaches out a tiny hand. Her mother is nowhere to be found…*

An abandoned baby is the last thing *Detective Madison Harper* expects to find as she drives to her first day back at work since the case that ripped her life apart. But as she cradles the shivering child close, all her instincts tell her there’s something more sinister at play. Then she finds a lone sneaker down a muddy trail nearby, the laces spattered with blood…

In a town as small as *Lost Creek*,* Colorado*, the baby and the shoe are quickly identified as belonging to Kacie Larson, a waitress at the local diner who quietly stashed away her tips to make a better life for her daughter. A mother herself, Madison can’t believe that Kacie would just abandon her child, but she also can’t convince her new team. Not for the first time, Madison feels she must go it alone to get the job done.

But when a body is pulled from a nearby lake, and it’s not Kacie, the case takes an agonizing turn. Is this missing mother really who she says she is? Is there a chance she’s still alive? Madison barely has time to think before the sweet little girl she rescued is snatched on a crowded street. Gone, in the blink of an eye.

To break this case and earn her place back on the force, Madison must learn to trust her team, and herself again_—_and fast. If she doesn’t find this twisted individual in time, a little girl could die…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Killer in the Snow: The new and most chilling British detective crime fiction book you’ll read this Christmas (DI James Walker series, Book 2) *













*The first fall of snow can be fatal…*
A year has passed since DI James Walker cracked his biggest case yet, and he’s hoping for peace and quiet this festive season.

But across the fells, a local farmer returns home on Christmas Eve to find footsteps in the fresh snow that lead down to his unused basement – and no footsteps leading away. Days later, his body is found, alongside those of his wife and daughter.

Without a neighbour for miles, there are no witnesses and little evidence. And the crime scene has strange echoes of another terrible murder committed at the farmhouse, twenty years earlier…

*James knows that to catch this killer, he needs to solve a case that has long since gone cold…

Perfect for fans of smash-hit TV series Whitehouse Farm, Simon McCleave’s The Snowdonia Killings and Catherine Cooper’s The Chalet.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*Blindfold Game*













In Thailand, two men hire a pair of international pirates to smuggle them, a small team of mercenaries, and some equipment aboard a freighter at a Russian port. It's frighteningly easy, and the ship sails east, toward the western coast of North America.

The crew onboard the U.S. Coast Guard cutter _Sojourner Truth_, stationed in the Bering Sea along the Maritime Boundary Line, is busier than usual, catching fishing vessels on the wrong side of the line, but it's not enough to cause undue alarm.

In Washington, D.C., a CIA analyst has been hearing rumors about the sale of radioactive material and military equipment on the black market in deep Russia but can't get it confirmed.

The analyst, Hugh Rincon, originally from Alaska and more keenly aware than most in Washington of Alaska's vulnerability with its air force base and proximity to the Far East, begins to piece it all together. He can't get anyone to take him seriously, however, least of all the director of the CIA.

Then Hugh learns that his estranged wife, Sarah Lange, is second in command on the _Sojourner Truth_ in the Bering Sea at the heart of the potential conflict. And the chase is on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Z**ero Separation: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 3) *













*Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

A gripping tale of terrorism, brutality, and personal conflict*

Donovan Nash has a secret he'll do anything to keep. But he's the prime suspect after someone steals a fifty-million-dollar executive jet, and FBI agent Veronica Montero put him squarely in the crosshairs. As she digs, she discovers Nash's secret—a revelation that, if made public, would stun the world. Operating on her own agenda, Montero blackmails Nash into helping her hunt down a man she wants dead.

Powerless against the information Montero holds, Nash is forced into a situation far deadlier than either of them could ever have imagined. The man they are after isn't the criminal they expect, he's a terrorist with a plan to use the stolen jet to carry out an unthinkable and devastating act that could plunge America into the most heinous conflict since World War II.

When Nash and Montero are taken prisoner aboard the stolen jet, they will have only one opportunity to execute a daring midair attempt to stop the attack. Success could cost them their own lives—failure could cost millions of innocent lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A **Question of Time: A Cold War Spy Thriller (The Snake Eater Chronicles Book 1) *













*"Fiction that reads like fact. Boots on the ground, real-life drama, rich with details only an insider could write… an outstanding book.” -John Stryker Meyer, MACV SOG Veteran and Author of Across The Fence: The Secret War in Vietnam*

Berlin, 1979.

When the CIA’s most valuable spy is compromised, the Agency realizes it does not have the capability to bring him to safety. If he cannot evade the dreaded East German security service, the result will be chaos and a cascade of failures throughout the Agency’s worldwide operations.

Master Sergeant Kim Becker lived through the hell of Vietnam as a member of the elite Studies and Operations Group. When he lost one of his best men in a pointless operation, he began to question his mission. Now, he is serving with an even more secretive Army Special Forces unit based in Berlin on the front line of the Cold War.

The CIA turns to Becker’s team of unconventional warfare specialists to pull their bacon out of the fire. Becker and his men must devise a plan to get him out by whatever means possible. It's a race against time to prepare and execute the plan while, alone in East Berlin, the agent must avoid his nemesis and play for time inside the hostile secret service headquarters he has betrayed.

One question remains — is the man worth the risk?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Brain That Changes Itself: Stories of Personal Triumph from the Frontiers of Brain Science *













*“Fascinating. Doidge’s book is a remarkable and hopeful portrait of the endless adaptability of the human brain.”—Oliver Sacks, MD, author of The Man Who Mistook His Wife for a Hat

What is neuroplasticity? Is it possible to change your brain? Norman Doidge’s inspiring guide to the new brain science explains all of this and more*

An astonishing new science called neuroplasticity is overthrowing the centuries-old notion that the human brain is immutable, and proving that it is, in fact, possible to change your brain. Psychoanalyst, Norman Doidge, M.D., traveled the country to meet both the brilliant scientists championing neuroplasticity, its healing powers, and the people whose lives they’ve transformed—people whose mental limitations, brain damage or brain trauma were seen as unalterable. We see a woman born with half a brain that rewired itself to work as a whole, blind people who learn to see, learning disorders cured, IQs raised, aging brains rejuvenated, stroke patients learning to speak, children with cerebral palsy learning to move with more grace, depression and anxiety disorders successfully treated, and lifelong character traits changed. Using these marvelous stories to probe mysteries of the body, emotion, love, sex, culture, and education, Dr. Doidge has written an immensely moving, inspiring book that will permanently alter the way we look at our brains, human nature, and human potential.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Concise Book of Muscles, Fourth Edition *













*The updated edition of this authoritative, best-selling reference guide offers a comprehensive introduction to the muscular system—now with additional material on the anatomy of the body area, nerve pathways, and pelvic floor muscles*

This newly revised fourth edition of _The Concise Book of Muscles_ is a comprehensive guide to the major muscle groups. Easy to use and fully illustrated with more than 500 drawings, this compact reference provides a complete profile for each muscle, clearly showing its origin, insertion, nerve supply, and action, the movements that use it, and, where appropriate, exercises that stretch and strengthen it.

The book’s distinctive quick-reference format shows students exactly how to locate and identify specific muscles, highlighting those that are heavily used and therefore subject to injury in a variety of sports and activities. Each muscle chapter now includes an overview of the gross anatomy of the body area to show bony landmarks, cross-sections of muscle layers, and points of attachment as well as a quick reference table and an overview of the nerve pathways that are most relevant. The book also includes a new chapter on the pelvic floor muscles—of particular interest to those studying or practicing yoga and Pilates—as well as a 20"x35" detachable muscle wall chart.

While designed for the student and beginning practitioner of anatomy, massage, bodywork, physical therapy, chiropractic medicine, physiotherapy, yoga, and Pilates or any other health-related field, _The Concise Book of Muscles_ is equally useful for athletes and anyone interested in the workings of the human body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A **Military Life of Constantine the Great *













*Analysis of the strengths, organization, weapons and tactics of the Roman army Constantine inherited and his military reforms.*

Much of Constantine I’s claim to lasting fame rests upon his sponsorship of Christianity, and many works have been published assessing whether his apparent conversion was a real religious experience or a cynical political maneuver. However his path to sole rule of the Roman Empire depended more upon the ruthless application of military might than upon his espousal of Christianity. He fought numerous campaigns, many of them against Roman rivals for Imperial power, most famously defeating Maxentius at the Battle of the Milvian Bridge. In this new study, Ian Hughes assesses whether Constantine would have deserved the title ‘the Great’ for his military achievements alone, or whether the epithet depends upon the gratitude of Christian historians.

All of Constantine’s campaigns are narrated and his strategic and tactical decisions analyzed. The organization, strengths and weaknesses of the Roman army he inherited are described and the effect of both his and his predecessors’ reforms discussed. The result is a fresh analysis of this pivotal figure in European history from a military perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**ikings in America *













*Discover the evidence that Vikings walked on American soil—centuries before Columbus.*

When Columbus claimed to have discovered America in 1492 and the Borgia pope declared it a New World for Catholic Spain, the Vatican started a five-hundred-year conspiracy to conceal the true story of Viking America.

In this groundbreaking new work by the author of _The Early English Settlement of Orkney and Shetland_, the true extent of the Viking discovery and colonization of the eastern seaboard of North America is fully examined, taking into account the new archaeological, linguistic, and DNA evidence that supplements the historic account. For four centuries or more, from their first visits around AD 1000 to the eve of the Columbus voyages, the Vikings explored and settled thousands of miles of the coasts and rivers of North America. From New York’s Long Island to the Canadian High Arctic, the New World was a playground for Viking adventurers. And, he argues, the name the Vikings gave to this New World was _America_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**etsy Ross and the Making of America *













*A richly woven biography of the beloved patriot Betsy Ross, and an enthralling portrait of everyday life in Revolutionary War-era Philadelphia*

_Betsy Ross and the Making of America_ is the first comprehensively researched and elegantly written biography of one of America's most captivating figures of the Revolutionary War. Drawing on new sources and bringing a fresh, keen eye to the fabled creation of "the first flag," Marla R. Miller thoroughly reconstructs the life behind the legend. This authoritative work provides a close look at the famous seamstress while shedding new light on the lives of the artisan families who peopled the young nation and crafted its tools, ships, and homes.

Betsy Ross occupies a sacred place in the American consciousness, and Miller's winning narrative finally does her justice. This history of the ordinary craftspeople of the Revolutionary War and their most famous representative will be the definitive volume for years to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**yphoon Pilot *













*A decorated WWII flying ace and Royal Air Force Group Captain recounts his experience in the air over Europe in this thrilling military memoir.*

New Zealand fighter pilot Desmond Scott joined the Royal Air Force in 1940. Over the course of his illustrious service, he was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross and Bar, and a Distinguished Service Order. For the heroic act of rescuing a pilot from a crashed Supermarine Spitfire, he was made an Officer of the Order of the British Empire.

In _Typhoon Pilot_, Scott recounts his time as a young commander of a New Zealand Air Force squadron, and later as the RAF's youngest Group Captain at the age of 25. His story includes conflict in the air over Normandy, Belgium, Holland and Germany, where the Hawker Typhoon fighter-bomber fought its last battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*H**ere and Now and Then: A Novel*













*A Goodreads Choice Awards 2019 Semifinalist

One of BookBub’s Best Science Fiction Books of 2019

One of Book Riot’s Best Books of 2019 So Far

One of The Nerd Daily’s Best Debut Novels of 2019

Featured in The Millions “A Year in Reading”

One of Entropy’s Best Fiction Books of 2019
*
_He’ll go anywhere and any when to save his daughter
_
Kin Stewart is an everyday family man: working in IT, trying to keep the spark in his marriage, struggling to connect with his teenage daughter.

But his current life is a far cry from his previous career…as a time-traveling secret agent from over a century in the future.

Stranded in suburban San Francisco since the 1990s after a botched mission, Kin has kept his past hidden from everyone around him, until one afternoon, his “rescue” team arrives—eighteen years too late.

Their mission: return Kin to 2142, where he’s been gone only weeks, not years, and where another family is waiting for him. A family he can’t remember.

Torn between two lives, Kin’s desperate efforts to stay connected to both will threaten to destroy the agency and even history itself. With his daughter’s very existence at risk, he will have to take one final trip to save her—even if it means breaking all the rules of time travel in the process.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xperimental Film *













*The award-winning author of the Hexslinger Series “explores the world of film and horror in a way that will leave you reeling” (Jeff VanderMeer, author of the Southern Reach Trilogy).*

Former film teacher Lois Cairns is struggling to raise her autistic son while freelancing as a critic when, at a screening, she happens upon a sampled piece of silver nitrate silent footage. She is able to connect it to the early work of Mrs. Iris Dunlopp Whitcomb, the spiritualist and collector of fairy tales who mysteriously disappeared from a train compartment in 1918.

Hoping to make her own mark on the film world, Lois embarks on a project to prove that Whitcomb was Canada’s first female filmmaker. But her research takes her down a path not of darkness but of light—the blinding and searing light of a fairy tale made flesh, a noontime demon who demands that duty must be paid. As Lois discovers terrifying parallels between her own life and that of Mrs. Whitcomb, she begins to fear not just for herself, but for those closest to her heart.

Winner of the Shirley Jackson Award for Best Novel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**easing Secrets from the Dead: My Investigations at America's Most Infamous Crime Scenes *













*Teasing Secrets from the Dead* is a front-lines story of crime scene investigation at some of the most infamous sites in recent history.
In this absorbing, surprising, and undeniably compelling book, forensics expert Emily Craig tells her own story of a life spent teasing secrets from the dead.

Emily Craig has been a witness to history, helping to seek justice for thousands of murder victims, both famous and unknown. It’s a personal story that you won’t soon forget. Emily first became intrigued by forensics work when, as a respected medical illustrator, she was called in by the local police to create a model of a murder victim’s face. Her fascination with that case led to a dramatic midlife career change: She would go back to school to become a forensic anthropologist—and one of the most respected and best-known “bone hunters” in the nation.
As a student working with the FBI in Waco, Emily helped uncover definitive proof that many of the Branch Davidians had been shot to death before the fire, including their leader, David Koresh, whose bullet-pierced skull she reconstructed with her own hands. Upon graduation, Emily landed a prestigious full-time job as forensic anthropologist for the Commonwealth of Kentucky, a state with an alarmingly high murder rate and thousands of square miles of rural backcountry, where bodies are dumped and discovered on a regular basis. But even with her work there, Emily has been regularly called to investigations across the country, including the site of the terrorist attack on the Murrah Building in Oklahoma City, where a mysterious body part—a dismembered leg—was found at the scene and did not match any of the known
victims. Through careful scientific analysis, Emily was able to help identify the leg’s owner, a pivotal piece of evidence that helped convict Timothy McVeigh.

In September 2001, Emily received a phone call summoning her to New York City, where she directed the night-shift triage at the World Trade Center’s body identification site, collaborating with forensics experts from all over the country to collect and identify the remains of September 11 victims.

From the biggest news stories of our time to stranger-than-true local mysteries, these are unforgettable stories from the case files of Emily Craig’s remarkable career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Catherine Wheel (The Miss Silver Mysteries Book 15) *













*An entire family falls under suspicion when the prospect of an inheritance stirs up passions in this novel in the beloved British mystery series.*

An advertisement appears in the newspaper, asking for genealogical information from descendants of a certain Jeremiah Taverner, who died in long-ago 1888. It looks like an ordinary notice by a curious scholar, but the question is not nearly as simple as that. The man behind the ad is a Taverner himself: estranged, wealthy, and looking for a suitable relation to name in his will. The case grows complicated quickly, for there are many who bear the name, several illegitimate relatives aside. Old feuds reemerge now that there is a whiff of money in the air, and the extended family converges to squabble over the cash. It is not long before there is one less Taverner, and Miss Silver, the genteel detective, is called in to find out who put the knife in his back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Devil and the Dark Water (A Locked-Room Historical Mystery)*













*"Compulsively readable."—New York Times Book Review

Named a Best Book of 2020 by The Guardian, Daily Mail, Financial Times, The Independent, Publishers Weekly, and more.

The extraordinary new thriller from Stuart Turton, author of the bestselling murder mystery The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle, winner of the Costa Best First Novel Award.

A murder on the high seas. A remarkable detective duo. A demon who may or may not exist.*

It's 1634, and Samuel Pipps, the world's greatest detective, is being transported to Amsterdam to be executed for a crime he may, or may not, have committed. Traveling with him is his loyal bodyguard, Arent Hayes, who is determined to prove his friend innocent. Among the other guests is Sara Wessel, a noblewoman with a secret.

But no sooner is their ship out to sea than devilry begins to blight the voyage. A strange symbol appears on the sail. A dead leper stalks the decks. Livestock dies in the night.

And then the passengers hear a terrible voice, whispering to them in the darkness, promising three unholy miracles, followed by a slaughter. First an impossible pursuit. Second an impossible theft. And third an impossible murder.

Could a demon be responsible for their misfortunes?

With Pipps imprisoned, only Arent and Sara can solve a mystery that stretches back into their past and now threatens to sink the ship, killing everybody on board.

*Shirley Jackson meets Sherlock Holmes in this chilling thriller of supernatural horror, occult suspicion, and paranormal mystery on the high seas.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**ea Shop Cozy Mysteries - Books 1-6 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 2)*













This collection features all six current titles in the Tea Shop Cozy Mystery series
*Fifty-something widow Willow Foxglove's dream is to operate a herbal tea shop. If only she could stop tripping over dead bodies long enough to organize the business!*

When murder comes to peaceful Aniseed Valley, Willow Foxglove is on the case. Believing the local sheriff to be unequal to the challenge, she pursues leads in between building a new tea shop and looking after her Maine **** kitten, Mavis.

As each crime unfolds, she draws on the book-smarts of best friend Harmony and conspiracy-laden facts from second-best friend Reg to help untangle the evidence. And, of course, she can always rely on handy hints from her favorite TV show of all time - _Miss Walsham Investigates!_

*This collection contains the following titles to keep you guessing and keep the murderers on their toes!

1: Pushing Up Daisies
2: Berry Murderous
3: Deathbed of Roses
4: Orange Juiced
5: Keeping Mums
6: Hibiscus Homicide*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Mysteries of Max: Books 1-10 (The Mysteries of Max Big Box Sets Book 1) *













This big box set contains books 1-10 in the popular cat sleuth series The Mysteries of Max. Enjoy this intrepid sleuth's adventures at a big discount.

_Sometimes it takes a cat to catch a killer_
There’s something special about Max. He may look like your regular ginger flabby tabby, but unlike most tabbies, he can actually communicate with his human, reporter for the Hampton Cove Gazette Odelia Poole. Max takes a keen interest in the goings-on in their small town, by snooping around with his best friends Dooley, a not-too-bright ragamuffin, and Harriet, a gorgeous white Persian. Their regular visits to the police station, the barbershop and the doctor’s office provide them with those precious and exclusive scoops that have made Odelia the number one reporter in town.

This box set contains the following stories:


Purrfect Murder
Purrfectly deadly
Purrfect Revenge
Purrfect Heat
Purrfect Crime
Purrfect Rivalry
Purrfect Peril
Purrfect Secret
Purrfect Alibi
Purrfect Obsession


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Art of Murder (Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case Book 1) *













*A new country, a new home, a cute French Bulldog who won’t stop talking, and a severe case of PTSD. The last thing Lola needs now is a murder!*

Lola Ramsay is an ex-army veteran who is trying to keep it quiet that she can hear her dog talking. Her friend, Tanya has invited her to a new life in a sleepy British village. It seems the perfect place to work out if this is all in her head. But, if Tanya finds out, will she think she’s crazy?

Sassy the Frenchie is fitting in well. Winning over everyone with her amber eyes, cute smile, and grumbly groaning noises that only a Frenchie lover would understand.

At an art class, they meet Colin. He seems to like Lola but what is he hiding?

When a member of the class is found dead and Tanya is the main suspect, Lola and Sassy must do what they can to discover the real culprit. The suspects are many. It will take all of Lola’s wit, Sassy’s nose, and a bit of local cooperation if they are to solve the crime and save her friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Bulldog and the Buried Body (Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case Book 3) *













*Lola didn’t purchase her new home expecting skeletons in the closet…but that’s what she found.*

Between her work as a PI and caring for her French Bulldog, US Army veteran Lola Ramsay has her hands full. South-Brooke is supposed to be a sleepy English village, however, unearthed secrets send her life spiraling in a new direction.

Why are people digging up her new property late at night?

Oh oh, Sassy smells the remains of a ten-year-old murder case. Soon, the lead investigator has his sights set on Lola’s friend Alice as the main suspect.

Now it’s up to Lola to prove Alice’s innocence before her friend is pinned for a crime she didn’t commit. But in a case, this cold, with this many suspects, evidence is hard to come by, even for a PI as savvy as Lola.

Lucky for her, Sassy has a few tricks up her doggie sleeves…and a thing for socks. Using their combined special abilities, can Lola and Sassy dig up dirt on the dead woman and her suspicious past? Or will Alice face worse than having her reputation destroyed forever: life in jail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**hristmastime Murders: A Holiday Cozy Mysteries Box Set *













*Christmas is around the corner, with jingle bells, mistletoe and Murder!*
3 COZY MYSTERIES + RECIPES – FREE with KINDLE UNLIMITED

*Christmastime Murders is a limited edition of three bestselling cozy murder mysteries that have entertained thousands of readers. Expect plenty of lovable quirky characters, small town warmth, gripping suspense, Yuletide spirit and baffling puzzles riddled with red herrings.*

Titles in the anthology -

*CRANBERRY SAGE MIRACLE*

_5 stars – ‘Great surprise ending’_

After surviving a couple of turbulent years, cafe owner Anna Butler is looking forward to Christmas with her family. When the local philanthropist is strangled in his own bed, she has no wish to get involved. But a veiled threat from an odious stranger leaves her no choice. Things on the home front take a dramatic turn when her mother discovers the big secret Anna kept from her.

Flanked by her loyal friends and a certain adoring ex police chief, Anna juggles holiday chores and amateur sleuthing in a race against time to solve the murder.

*CHRISTMAS WITH THE FRANKS*

_5 stars – ‘Cozy mystery a la Agatha Christie’_

When the local millionaire's Christmas party ends with a dead host, Meera and family find themselves stranded at an isolated country mansion in a snow storm. Trapped among ambitious heirs, avenging spouses and unsavory guests, Meera and friends join forces with the local cop to solve the murder. Can this college dropout turned amateur sleuth stop the body count and figure out whodunnit?

*COOKIES AND CHRISTMAS*

_5 stars – ‘Christmas, murder, and good feelings!’_

As Pelican Cove kicks off holiday season with the tree lighting ceremony, local sleuth Jenny King receives a strange letter claiming a murder has been committed. Feeling obliged to investigate, she is surprised to find the victim hale and hearty. Refusing to believe she has been pranked, Jenny persists in digging deeper to uncover the truth. Meanwhile, her loving husband has lost faith in Christmas and a destitute family has arrived in town.

As the bodies begin to drop, Jenny and the Magnolias have a lot more than Christmas cookies on their plate. Can this fearless sleuth overcome danger and track down the elusive criminal who will stop at nothing to achieve his ends?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**outhern Spells (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 2) *













*Even the best laid plans of egg-laying chickens can go awry...*

All Pepper Dunn wants is a quiet life in the witchy town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama. But when the Cotton and Cobwebs Festival arrives, her dream goes up in smoke. This year, grandmother Betty is determined to win the award for best magical creature against Melbalean Mayes, the contest matron. To win, Betty needs Pepper’s help.

But when Melbalean winds up dead and Betty is accused of the murder, Pepper is thrust into one role she never expected—she must complete a list of chores that keeps her town running.

Pepper has her hands full—she must ensure the safety of her town, try to clear Betty’s name, and make sure no one else winds up a victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer. Can she do it? Or will she become the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**outhern Myths (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 3) *













Just when Pepper Dunn starts accepting her ability to communicate with animals she’s thrown for a loop—an egg containing a baby dragon winds up on her doorstep.

Convinced the creature will grow up to become a destructive force of nature, Pepper gives the dragon to the first person interested in buying—a traveling magician named Mysterio, who claims he can communicate with the dead.

Relieved to be free of the creature, Pepper’s world turns upside down when Mysterio reveals that he has a message for Pepper—from her dead mother. Pepper can’t wait to discover what it is. But before she has a chance to find out, Mysterio is murdered.

Left with a set of clues, Pepper is determined to discover the information her mother wanted her to know. But will untangling the mess of clues lead Pepper on the right path, or will it lead her straight into the hands of the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**outhern Sorcery (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 4) *













Pepper Dunn can’t catch a break. As soon as life settles down in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, the sorcerer Rufus Mayes appears, hell-bent on stealing Pepper’s powers for himself.

When Rufus casts a spell that links his magic to hers, Pepper is determined to break the connection at all costs. Luckily, she doesn’t have to look too far for help. When an aging wizard agrees to assist her, victory is at hand.

But when the wizard winds up dead, all hope is lost. Will Pepper find a way to break the spell cast against her, or will she stay linked to Rufus forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*S**outhern Curses (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 5) *













*The dead should stay dead...unless they were alive to begin with.*


Life for Pepper Dunn is just beginning to slow down in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, when her Uncle Donovan, who is supposed to be deceased, appears on her doorstep very much alive. Turns out Uncle Donovan faked his death to avoid the werewolf mafia, a dangerous group who will stop at nothing to get their hands on him.

But when a hit on Donovan goes wrong and someone else winds up murdered, it’s up to Pepper and her boyfriend Axel to find the killer before another life is taken. Can she do it? Or will Pepper be next in line to face off against a killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Other Passenger *













*One of CrimeReads’s Most Anticipated Crime Books of 2021
Longlisted for the Theakston Old Peculier 2021 Crime Novel of the Year

The “queen of the sucker-punch twist” (Ruth Ware, #1 New York Times bestselling author) and author of Our House weaves an unputdownable page-turner about a commuter who becomes a suspect in his friend’s mysterious disappearance.*

It all happens so quickly. One day you’re living the dream, commuting to work by ferry with your charismatic neighbor Kit in the seat beside you. The next, Kit hasn’t turned up for the boat and his wife, Melia, has reported him missing.

When you get off at your stop, the police are waiting. Another passenger saw you and Kit arguing on the boat home the night before and the police say that you had a reason to want him dead. You protest. You and Kit are friends—ask Melia, she’ll vouch for you. And who exactly is this other passenger pointing the finger? What do they know about your lives?

No, whatever danger followed you home last night, you are innocent, totally innocent.

Aren’t you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**uilty Minds (A Nick Heller Novel Book 3) *













*New York Times bestselling author Joseph Finder delivers an exhilarating and timely thriller exploring how even the most powerful among us can be brought down by a carefully crafted lie and how the secrets we keep can never truly stay buried.
*
The chief justice of the Supreme Court is about to be defamed, his career destroyed, by a powerful gossip website that specializes in dirt on celebs and politicians. Their top reporter has written an exposé claiming that he had liaisons with an escort, a young woman prepared to tell the world her salacious tale. But the chief justice is not without allies and his greatest supporter is determined to stop the story in its tracks.

Nick Heller is a private spy—an intelligence operative based in Boston, hired by lawyers, politicians, and even foreign governments. A high-powered investigator with a penchant for doing things his own way, he’s called to Washington, DC, to help out in this delicate, potentially explosive situation.

Nick has just forty-eight hours to disprove the story about the chief justice. But when the call girl is found murdered, the case takes a dangerous turn, and Nick resolves to find the mastermind behind the conspiracy before anyone else falls victim to the maelstrom of political scandal and ruined reputations predicated upon one long-buried secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Darkroom of Damocles: A Novel*













*By the acclaimed Dutch author of Beyond Sleep: a thriller set in Nazi occupied Holland: “fast-moving, frighteningly real yet verging on the incredible” (Milan Kundera, author of The Unbearable Lightness of Being).*

During the German occupation of Holland, tobacconist Henri Osewoudt is visited by a mysterious man named Dorbeck—a man who bears a strangely striking resemblance to Osewoudt himself. Dorbeck recruits him to perform simple, but top-secret missions on orders from London. But as the assignments keep coming, they get increasingly dangerous. Soon Osewoudt is being asked to commit murder in the name of Gestapo resistance.

After the war, Osewoudt is taken for a traitor and captured. To prove his sacrifices for the Resistance, he must find the untraceable doppelgänger in an existential thriller “crackling with tension . . . bringing to mind Camus and the Sartre of _Les Chemins de la Liberté_” (_The Telegraph_).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hin Blue Line: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 7) *













*A bomb will be detonated in New York City. Can Blake Jordan stop it?*

After starting a new job with Homeland Security, federal agent Blake Jordan and his fiancée visit New York for a weekend getaway. But terrorists are carrying out an intricate plot just a few blocks away from his Midtown hotel.

When a bomb explodes in the city, Blake joins forces with the NYPD's Counterterrorism Bureau to investigate. But when a mysterious caller makes contact, he demands the release of a prisoner from Blake's past in order to stop another bomb from being detonated.

If he wants to stop the next attack, Blake must release the prisoner and find the person responsible for the bombing. But how can he find a man who doesn't exist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Tan Son Nhut (Vietnam Ground Zero Military Thrillers Book 20)*













*An NVA assassin squad are terrorizing villages in Vietnam! Perfect for fans of Andrew Watts, L. T. Ryan, Don Keith and George Wallace.

Captain Gerber leads a daring hunt for NVA terrorists…
Vietnam, 1968*

The North Vietnamese Army have begun a ruthless campaign of terror against South Vietnamese villages. The brutal acts are a warning to others against cooperating with the Americans or the Saigon government.

U.S. military command’s solution: find and eliminate the NVA terror squad.

U.S. Army Special Forces *Captain Mack Gerber* and *Master Sergeant Anthony Fetterman* are assigned to spearhead the mission from Saigon’s Tan Son Nhut air base and with support from a crack team of helicopter pilots launch an aerial search for the enemy.

Deep in the Vietnamese jungle, Gerber and his troops swoop in on the assassins in a deadly search-and-destroy operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Third Secret: A Novel of Suspense *













Explosive in both its pace and its revelations, The Third Secret is a remarkable international thriller. Bestselling author Steve Berry tackles some of the most controversial ideas of our time in a breakneck journey through the history of the Church and the future of religion.

Fatima, Portugal, 1917: The Virgin Mary appears to three peasant children, sharing with them three secrets, two of which are soon revealed to the world. The third secret is sealed away in the Vatican, read only by popes, and not disclosed until the year 2000. When revealed, its quizzical tone and anticlimactic nature leave many faithful wondering if the Church has truly unveiled all of the Virgin Mary’s words–or if a message far more important has been left in the shadows.

Vatican City, present day: Papal secretary Father Colin Michener is concerned for the Pope. Night after restless night, Pope Clement XV enters the Vatican’s Riserva, the special archive open only to popes, where the Church’s most clandestine and controversial documents are stored. Though unsure of the details, Michener knows that the Pope’ s distress stems from the revelations of Fatima.

Equally concerned, but not out of any sense of compassion, is Alberto Cardinal Valendrea, the Vatican’s Secretary of State,. Valendrea desperately covets the papacy, having narrowly lost out to Clement at the last conclave. Now the Pope’s interest in Fatima threatens to uncover a shocking ancient truth that Valendrea has kept to himself for many years.

When Pope Clement sends Michener to the Romanian highlands, then to a Bosnian holy site, in search of a priest–possibly one of the last people on Earth who knows Mary’s true message– a perilous set of events unfolds. Michener finds himself embroiled in murder, suspicion, suicide, deceit, and his forbidden passion for a beloved woman. In a desperate search for answers, he travels to Pope Clement’s birthplace in Germany, where he learns that the third secret of Fatima may dictate the very fate of the Church–a fate now lying in Michener’s own hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Scientists: A History of Science Told Through the Lives of Its Greatest Inventors *













*A wonderfully readable account of scientiﬁc development over the past ﬁve hundred years, focusing on the lives and achievements of individual scientists, by the bestselling author of In Search of Schrödinger’s Cat*

In this ambitious new book, John Gribbin tells the stories of the people who have made science, and of the times in which they lived and worked. He begins with Copernicus, during the Renaissance, when science replaced mysticism as a means of explaining the workings of the world, and he continues through the centuries, creating an unbroken genealogy of not only the greatest but also the more obscure names of Western science, a dot-to-dot line linking amateur to genius, and accidental discovery to brilliant deduction.

By focusing on the scientists themselves, Gribbin has written an anecdotal narrative enlivened with stories of personal drama, success and failure. A bestselling science writer with an international reputation, Gribbin is among the few authors who could even attempt a work of this magnitude. Praised as “a sequence of witty, information-packed tales” and “a terriﬁc read” by _The Times_ upon its recent British publication, _The Scientists_ breathes new life into such venerable icons as Galileo, Isaac Newton, Albert Einstein and Linus Pauling, as well as lesser lights whose stories have been undeservedly neglected. Filled with pioneers, visionaries, eccentrics and madmen, this is the history of science as it has never been told before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*A**ges of American Capitalism: A History of the United States *













*A leading economic historian traces the evolution of American capitalism from the colonial era to the present—and argues that we’ve reached a turning point that will define the era ahead.

“A monumental achievement, sure to become a classic.”—Zachary D. Carter, author of The Price of Peace*
In this ambitious single-volume history of the United States, economic historian Jonathan Levy reveals how capitalism in America has evolved through four distinct ages and how the country’s economic evolution is inseparable from the nature of American life itself. The *Age of Commerce* spans the colonial era through the outbreak of the Civil War, and the *Age of Capital* traces the lasting impact of the industrial revolution. The volatility of the Age of Capital ultimately led to the Great Depression, which sparked the *Age of Control*, during which the government took on a more active role in the economy, and finally, in the *Age of Chaos*, deregulation and the growth of the finance industry created a booming economy for some but also striking inequalities and a lack of oversight that led directly to the crash of 2008.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**oosevelt *













He was one of America's greatest presidents and certainly our most colorful. Theodore Roosevelt, known to all but his friends as Teddy, was born a sickly child but transformed himself into an outdoorsman, a cowboy, and a warrior who led his Rough Riders up the San Juan Heights of Cuba in a charge that still ranks among the world's military legends.

But Roosevelt was also a man of letters who churned out some forty books, a gifted politician who charmed the nation, and a statesman who could settle a war as well as wage one. His wily acquisition of the Panama Canal Zone set up an engineering feat that has lasted a century, and it's safe to predict that we'll never again see his match for exuberance, force of character, patriotism, and sheer energy. His story will grip you like his handshake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*C**old Conflict (Deception Fleet Book 2) *













*The shadow war has begun.*

No matter the successes under his belt, Captain Jackson Adams fails in the one mission that matters most—family. Home to visit his ailing father, Jackson and his brother can’t stop bickering long enough to manage repairs around the ranch before duty again calls.

The League of Sol is in a silent war with the Terran Coalition. But Coalition Intelligence’s hands are tied without actionable proof—until an undercover asset is murdered and another goes missing inside an independent megacorp.

Nosamo Aerothermic has made a killing through atmospheric terraforming, creating stable planetary environments for human habitation. With refugees flooding the Terran border, their newest development is guaranteed to revolutionize the industry.

*And draw more than League attention.*

Both foreign and domestic enemies descend on the space station, complicating Jackson and his crew’s rescue of their intelligence officer. But when the League’s nefarious plans for Nosamo’s technology come to light, what was a simple heist becomes a desperate gamble, and Jackson is forced to ignore protocol in a race to save the Terran Coalition.

*Before time runs out.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*H**azards Near (Deception Fleet Book 3) *













*The CDF is no longer on defense.*

En route home after their latest mission, Captain Jackson Adams and his covert unit are diverted for immediate reassignment. The Coalition Defense Force is undertaking a major refit of their long-range sensor network as the Terran Coalition navigates the troubled waters of a tentative peace with the League of Sol.

PASCORE was designed to detect enemy incursions, and the expansion will extend the network’s reach to allies in neutral space and the Saurian Empire. There’s been no direct evidence of League interference, but Coalition Intelligence isn’t taking any chances after inferior equipment is discovered and anti-military protestors converge.

*All blind to the threat the enemy still poses.*

Jackson’s unit infiltrates various factions to expose suspected League involvement and neutralize any disruptions before they occur. But distrust still permeates the team after his previous actions put them all at risk. As they close in on their nemesis, Jackson’s obsession once again threatens the entire operation.

*Because a desperate adversary is a deadly one.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*F**ield of Prey (The Prey Series Book 24) *













*#1 New York Times bestselling author John Sandford continues his phenomenal Prey series—and “for those who think they know everything they need to know about Lucas Davenport, [Field of Prey] proves them wrong…” (Huffington Post)*

On the night of the fifth of July, in Red Wing, Minnesota, a boy smelled death in a cornfield off an abandoned farm. When the county deputy took a look, he found a body stuffed in a cistern. Then another. And another. By the time Lucas Davenport was called in, it was fifteen and counting, the victims killed over just as many summers, regular as clockwork.

How could this happen in a town so small without anyone noticing? And with the latest victim only two weeks dead, Davenport knows the killer is still at work, still close by. Most likely someone the folks of Red Wing see every day. Won’t they be surprised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*P**erson of Interest: A Blake Jordan Thriller (The Blake Jordan Series Book 8 ) *













*When his wife is kidnapped, DHS Agent Blake Jordan must complete a series of tasks to keep her safe. But how far is he willing to go?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**om Clancy Enemy Contact (A Jack Ryan Jr. Novel Book 6) *













*Jack Ryan, Jr.’s race to stop an international criminal conspiracy is intertwined with the fate of an old friend in this blistering entry in the #1 New York Times bestselling series.
*
The CIA's deepest secrets are being given away for a larger agenda that will undermine the entire Western intelligence community. Director of National Intelligence Mary Pat Foley wants it stopped but doesn't know who, how or why.

Jack Ryan, Jr., is dispatched to Poland on a different mission. The clues are thin, and the sketchy trail dead ends in a harrowing fight from which he barely escapes with his life.

If that's not bad enough, Jack gets more tragic news. An old friend, who's dying from cancer, has one final request for Jack. It seems simple enough, but before it's done, Jack will find himself alone, his life hanging by a thread. If he survives, he'll be one step closer to finding the shadowy figure behind the CIA leak and its true purpose, but in the process, he'll challenge the world's most dangerous criminal syndicate with devastating consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**host Story *












*#1 New York Times bestselling author Peter Straub’s classic tale of horror, secrets, and the dangerous ghosts of the past...
*
_What was the worst thing you’ve ever done?
_
In the sleepy town of Milburn, New York, four old men gather to tell each other stories—some true, some made-up, all of them frightening. A simple pastime to divert themselves from their quiet lives.

But one story is coming back to haunt them and their small town. A tale of something they did long ago. A wicked mistake. A horrifying accident. And they are about to learn that no one can bury the past forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**omewhere Towards the End: A Memoir *













*Winner of the 2009 National Book Critics Circle Award in Autobiography and a New York Times bestseller: a prize-winning, critically acclaimed memoir on life and aging —“An honest joy to read” (Alice Munro).*

Hailed as “a virtuoso exercise” (_Sunday Telegraph_), this book reflects candidly, sometimes with great humor, on the condition of being old. Charming readers, writers, and critics alike, the memoir won the Costa Award for Biography and made Athill, then ninety-one, a surprising literary star.

Diana Athill was one of the great editors in British publishing. For more than five decades she edited the likes of V. S. Naipaul and Jean Rhys, for whom she was a confidante and caretaker. As a writer, Athill made her reputation for the frankness and precisely expressed wisdom of her memoirs. Writing in her ninety-first year, "entirely untamed about both old and new conventions" (_Literary Review_) and freed from any of the inhibitions that even she may have once had, Athill reflects candidly, and sometimes with great humor, on the condition of being old—the losses and occasionally the gains that age brings, the wisdom and fortitude required to face death. Distinguished by "remarkable intelligence...[and the] easy elegance of her prose" (_Daily Telegraph_), this short, well-crafted book, hailed as "a virtuoso exercise" (_Sunday Telegraph_) presents an inspiring work for those hoping to flourish in their later years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**wo Truths and a Lie: A Novel *













*A NATIONAL BESTSELLER

From the author of The Islanders comes a warm, witty and suspenseful novel filled with small-town secrets, summer romance, big time lies and spiked seltzer, in the vein of Liane Moriarty.*

Truth: Sherri Griffin and her daughter, Katie, recently moved to the idyllic beach town of Newburyport, Massachusetts. They’ve been welcomed by Rebecca Coleman, unofficial former leader of the Newburyport Mom Squad, and her teenage daughter Alexa, Katie’s new babysitter.

Truth: Alexa has time on her hands after a falling-out with her friends involving her popular YouTube channel. Katie can’t be left alone because of nightmares that don’t jibe with Sherri’s vague story about her past. Rebecca Coleman has been spending time with someone she doesn’t want people to know about just yet.

Lie: There’s no new man in Rebecca’s life, and it’s definitely not one connected to the Mom Squad. Alexa isn’t seeing anyone new herself and plans on shutting down her YouTube channel before leaving for college. Sherri Griffin’s real name is Sherri Griffin, and a bad divorce is all she’s running from.

A blend of propulsive thriller and gorgeous summer read, _Two Truths and a Lie_ reminds us that happiness isn’t always a day at the beach, some secrets aren’t meant to be shared, and the most precious things are the people we love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*B**est Served Cold: A Yorkshire Murder Mystery (DCI Harry Grimm Crime Thrillers 2) *













*What started in the playground will finish in blood.*

When a tragic farm accident turns out to be foul play, DCI Harry Grimm finds himself up against a murderer years in the making and out for revenge.

With the local community in self-imposed lock down, and the body count quickly climbing, Harry and his team are in a race against time to stop a killer as invisible as they are brutally effective.

But with some threatening to take the law into their own hands, and the wounds of his own past once again starting to bleed, DCI Harry Grimm is about to take a trip into Hell.

And beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*G**irls Like Us *













*An Instant New York Times Bestseller

From the New York Times bestselling author of The Banker's Wife, worlds collide when an FBI agent investigates a string of grisly murders on Long Island that raises the impossible question: What happens when the primary suspect is your father?*

FBI Agent Nell Flynn hasn't been home in ten years. Nell and her father, Homicide Detective Martin Flynn, have never had much of a relationship. And Suffolk County will always be awash in memories of her mother, Marisol, who was murdered when Nell was just seven.

When Martin Flynn dies in a motorcycle accident, Nell returns to the house she grew up in so that she can spread her father's ashes and close his estate. At the behest of her father's partner, Detective Lee Davis, Nell becomes involved in an investigation into the murders of two young women in Suffolk County. The further Nell digs, the more likely it seems to her that her father should be the prime suspect--and that his friends on the police force are covering his tracks. Plagued by doubts about her mother's murder--and her own role in exonerating her father in that case--Nell can't help but ask questions about who killed Ria Ruiz and Adriana Marques and why. But she may not like the answers she finds--not just about those she loves, but about herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Key Man: The True Story of How the Global Elite Was Duped by a Capitalist Fairy Tale *













*LONGLISTED FOR THE FINANCIAL TIMES & MCKINSEY BUSINESS BOOK OF THE YEAR

ONE OF THE ECONOMIST'S BEST BOOKS OF 2021

In this compelling story of lies, greed and tarnished idealism, two Wall Street Journal reporters investigate a man who Bill Gates, Western governments, and other investors entrusted with billions of dollars to make profits and end poverty, but who now stands accused of masterminding one of the biggest, most brazen financial frauds ever.

*Arif Naqvi was charismatic, inspiring, and self-made—all the qualities of a successful business leader. The founder of Abraaj, a Dubai-based private-equity firm, Naqvi was the Key Man to the global elite searching for impact investments to make money and do good. He persuaded politicians he could help stabilize the Middle East after 9/11 by providing jobs and guided executives to opportunities in cities they struggled to find on the map. Bill Gates helped him start a $1 billion fund to improve healthcare in poor countries and the UN and Interpol appointed him to boards. As Pope Francis blessed a move to harness capitalism for the good of the poor, Naqvi won the support of Obama’s administration and investors, who compared him to Tom Cruise in Mission: Impossible.

In 2018, Simon Clark and Will Louch were contacted by an anonymous whistleblower who said Naqvi had swindled investors out of hundreds of millions of dollars and offered bribes to sustain his billionaire lifestyle. Digging into the claims, Clark and Louch uncovered hundreds of documents and exposed the wrongdoing. In April 2019—months after their exposé broke—Naqvi was arrested on charges of fraud and racketeering, and faces up to 291 years in jail. 

Populated by a cast of larger-than-life characters and moving across Asia, Africa, Europe and America, _The Key Man _is the story of how the global elite was duped by a capitalist fairytale. Clark and Louch shine a light on efforts to clean up global capital flows even as opaque private equity firms amass trillions of dollars and offshore tax havens cast a veil of secrecy which prevents regulators, investors and citizens from understanding what’s really going on in the finance industry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*Blood Red: A Completely Gripping Crime Thriller (The Connection Trilogy Book 1)*













*The revamped Connection Investigation Agency team takes on a decades-old crime in this thriller from the bestselling author of Murder Unjoyful.*

The Connection Investigation Agency has seen big changes. New partners, Tessa, Luke, and Beth, have taken over and members of the old team have moved on to pastures new.

On the first day of reopening, a body is discovered in the outhouse at the back of the office and their first case begins with bones that have lain undiscovered for twenty-five years.

Can Luke take on his first solo case and solve it?

Will Tessa prove to be as good an investigator as she was a DI? Will she solve the mystery of the threatening notes sent to two women, who become murder victims? 

As the agency digs deeper into the past and a link between the two cases is revealed, will this help or hinder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*C**ode Blue (The Connection Trilogy Book 2) *













*Five years after a couple’s life was shattered, the Connection Agency tries to bring them peace in a twist-filled mystery by the author of Blood Red . . .*

Five years ago, John and Caroline Coates were happily expecting the birth of twin girls, until an intruder ended their hopes and dreams.

Now, John has come to the Connection Agency, asking for their help in tracking down the man who caused them such grief.

Back then, Tessa’s involvement was cut short when the cold case department quickly took over. This is the chance for her and Luke to follow the facts and finally lay this case to rest. With the rest of the Connection team busy with other jobs, Tessa and Luke, alongside DI Eileen Haughton, an old colleague of Tessa’s from her police days, steadily follow the clues to an ending they could never have imagined—revealing a truth that could either bring the Coateses the peace they crave or take them to further depths of despair . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J**ust My Luck: A Novel *













*It was supposed to be the lottery win they’d always dreamed of…*

For fifteen years, Lexi and Jake have played the same six numbers with their friends. Over drinks, dinner parties and summer barbecues, the three couples have discussed the important stuff—kids, marriages, careers—and they’ve laughed off their disappointment when they failed to win anything.

But then the unthinkable happens. There’s a rift in the group. Someone is caught in a lie. And soon after, six numbers come up that change everything forever.

Lexi and Jake have a ticket worth millions. And their friends are determined to claim a share.

#1 _Sunday Times_ bestselling author Adele Parks returns with a riveting look at the dark side of wealth in this gripping tale of friendship, money, betrayal and good luck gone bad…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Sun Down Motel *













*AN INSTANT NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER

Something hasn’t been right at the roadside Sun Down Motel for a very long time, and Carly Kirk is about to find out why in this chilling new novel from the New York Times bestselling and award-winning author of The Broken Girls.*

_Upstate New York, 1982._ Viv Delaney wants to move to New York City, and to help pay for it she takes a job as the night clerk at the Sun Down Motel in Fell, New York. But something isnʼt right at the motel, something haunting and scary.

_Upstate New York, 2017._ Carly Kirk has never been able to let go of the story of her aunt Viv, who mysteriously disappeared from the Sun Down before she was born. She decides to move to Fell and visit the motel, where she quickly learns that nothing has changed since 1982. And she soon finds herself ensnared in the same mysteries that claimed her aunt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Circle War (Wingman Book 2)*













*Flying over a shattered nation, ace pilot Hawk Hunter comes face to face with his greatest enemy*

The United States may have defeated the Soviet Union in the Battle for Western Europe, but the Russians ended World War III with a nuclear sneak attack that shattered America into a collection of warring states dominated by criminals, fascists, and pirates. Air power rules all in the New Order, and pilots like Hawk Hunter are the only form of law. One of the most decorated pilots of the old US Air Force, he flies for the Pacific American Air Corps, a loose group of flyboys who have taken it upon themselves to safeguard what remains of US borders. Flying his U-2 over the frozen tundra late one night, Hunter detects something on his infrared camera: fifty jet fighters, accompanied by a full-scale invasion force. And their sides bear the emblem that frightens him most: the red star of the Soviet Union. World War IV is about to begin. _The Circle War _is the second book of the Wingman series, which also includes _Wingman _and _The Lucifer Crusade_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Twisted Cross (Wingman Book 5)*













*With the Russians vanquished, fighter pilot Hawk Hunter sets his sights on an old enemy poised for trouble in Panama.*

A Boeing 727 is making a routine charter flight out of Football City—formerly known as St. Louis—when three F-4 Phantoms appear on its tail and open fire. No match for the lightning-quick Phantoms, the 727’s pilot is about to give up when his assailants explode in mid-air, becoming the latest casualties of Hawk Hunter, the Wingman. Hunter is the greatest fighter pilot the world has ever known. Most recently, he brought the United States back from the brink of extinction. But a new threat has emerged from the south: An army of neo-Nazis has seized control of the Panama Canal, and they’re armed to the teeth. Their hateful ideology may be decades out of date, but these jackbooted killers have firepower that is state-of-the-art. _The Twisted Cross _is the fifth book of the Wingman series, which also includes _Wingman _and _The Circle War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Lions of Lucerne (The Scot Harvath Series Book 1) *













*In his daring and chilling first novel, #1 New York Times bestselling author Brad Thor draws us into a sinister labyrinth of political intrigue and international terrorism, serving up an explosive cocktail of unrelenting action as one man is pushed to the edge.*

On the snow-covered slopes of Utah, the President of the United States has been kidnapped and his Secret Service detail massacred. Only one agent has survived—ex-Navy SEAL Scot Harvath. He doesn’t buy the official line that Middle Eastern terrorists are behind the attack and begins his own campaign to find the truth and exact revenge. But now, framed for murder by a sinister cabal, Harvath takes his fight to the towering mountains of Switzerland—and joins forces with beautiful Claudia Mueller of the Swiss Federal Attorney’s Office. Together they must brave the subzero temperatures and sheer heights of treacherous Mount Pilatus—where their only chance for survival lies inside the den of the most lethal team of professional killers the world has ever known…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*W**arning Light (A Jake Keller Thriller Book 1) *













*No one knows what CIA desk jockey Zac Miller is capable of—including himself—until a routine surveillance job becomes a do-or-die mission in the Middle East.*

When a commercial flight violates restricted airspace to make an emergency landing at a closed airport in Iran, the passengers are just happy to be alive and ready to transfer to a functional plane. All of them except one...

The American technology consultant in business class is not who he says he is. Zac Miller is a CIA analyst. And after an agent's cover gets blown, Zac—though never trained to be a field operative—volunteers to take his place, to keep a surveillance mission from being scrubbed.

Zac thinks it will be easy to photograph the earthquake-ravaged airport that is located near a hidden top secret nuclear facility. But when everything that can go wrong does, he finds himself on the run from the Islamic Revolutionary Guards and abandoned by his own teammates, who think he has gone rogue. Embarking on a harrowing journey through the mountains of Iran to the Persian Gulf and across Europe, Zac can only rely on himself. But even if he makes it out alive, the life he once had may be lost to him forever...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*B**lack 13: The Most Explosive Thriller You'll Read All Year, from the Sunday times Bestseller (Scott Pearce Book 1)*













*'A terrific thriller' – James Patterson
'A new benchmark for the modern spy thriller' – Peter James
'Excellent . . . packed with relentless pace and hard-edged thrills' – James Swallow

Black 13 is the brilliant first novel in the Scott Pearce series from Sunday Times bestselling author Adam Hamdy. In this addictive and fast-paced thriller, ex-MI6 officer Pearce is about to show us that in a world where there is no loyalty to the nation state, it’s time to burn the espionage rule book.

An exiled agent. A growing threat. A clandestine war.*

The world is changing beyond recognition.
Radical extremists are rising and seek to enforce their ideology globally.
Governments, the military and intelligence agencies are being outmanoeuvred at every step. Borders are breaking down. Those in power are puppets.
The old rules are obsolete. To fight this war a new doctrine is needed.
In a world where nothing is at it seems, where trust is gone, one man will make the difference.
Meet Ex-MI6 agent and man in exile, Scott Pearce.
It’s time to burn the espionage rule book.
Watch Pearce light the fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**ill Plan (Ingrid Skyberg Book 2)*













*A serial killer has a plan...and Ingrid is part of it.*

A banker is found dead at his desk in the City of London. Then a heavily tattooed body washes up in the Thames. Now someone is after Ingrid. At first these crimes seem unrelated, but they are all the work of an audacious serial killer working on both sides of the Atlantic.

Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, the FBI’s criminal investigator in London, is one of the toughest agents ever to come out of Quantico. She’s resilient, resourceful and a bit of a renegade, but she’s never been tested like this before. With no help from her colleagues at the US embassy, Ingrid is running out of time to unmask the killer before he strikes again. But she can only do that if she can stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*J**ustice: What's the Right Thing to Do? *













*A renowned Harvard professor's brilliant, sweeping, inspiring account of the role of justice in our society--and of the moral dilemmas we face as citizens*

What are our obligations to others as people in a free society? Should government tax the rich to help the poor? Is the free market fair? Is it sometimes wrong to tell the truth? Is killing sometimes morally required? Is it possible, or desirable, to legislate morality? Do individual rights and the common good conflict?

Michael J. Sandel's "Justice" course is one of the most popular and influential at Harvard. Up to a thousand students pack the campus theater to hear Sandel relate the big questions of political philosophy to the most vexing issues of the day, and this fall, public television will air a series based on the course. _Justice _offers readers the same exhilarating journey that captivates Harvard students. This book is a searching, lyrical exploration of the meaning of justice, one that invites readers of all political persuasions to consider familiar controversies in fresh and illuminating ways. Affirmative action, same-sex marriage, physician-assisted suicide, abortion, national service, patriotism and dissent, the moral limits of markets—Sandel dramatizes the challenge of thinking through these con?icts, and shows how a surer grasp of philosophy can help us make sense of politics, morality, and our own convictions as well. _Justice _is lively, thought-provoking, and wise—an essential new addition to the small shelf of books that speak convincingly to the hard questions of our civic life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**eet Your Dog: The Game-Changing Guide to Understanding Your Dog's Behavior *












Every dog owner knows that along with the joy can come the stress and frustration of behavioral problems, which are expensive to diagnose and treat. Enter Kim Brophey, award-winning canine behavior consultant. Using cutting-edge research, Brophey has developed a groundbreaking system that allows owners to identify what their dog is struggling with, why, and how they can fix it. Brophey's approach is unlike anything that has been published before and will give dog owners a new understanding of what motivates and affects their dog's behavior. Brophey's innovative technique rethinks the way we categorize dogs, and distills information from over twenty scientific disciplines into four comprehensive elements: learning, environment, genetics, and self. With revolutionary tips for specific dog breeds, this book will change the life of every dog owner and lead to happier human-canine relationships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*V**enice: A History*













Rarely in history has a great city arisen in a less likely place than the islands and mud flats of the Venetian lagoon. But they provided the city's founders with a refuge from the barbarians who had invaded their mainland homes.

With energy and ingenuity, these displaced people created a maritime empire of unequaled splendor. At its height, the Republic of Venice was said to encompass "one quarter and one half of one quarter" of the known world. During those years, its merchant princess lived more lavishly than many kings. With the discovery of the New World, however, Venice's trading monopolies were broken. The long, slow decline that followed was protracted and infinitely poignant. Today, the decaying buildings adjoining the Rialto Bridge serve as haunting reminders of the bygone age of La Serenissima, the Most Serene Republic.

Here is the dramatic story of the city that was once known as the most beautiful in the world - the bride of the Adriatic and the unchallenged mistress of the Mediterranean.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*M**osquito to Berlin: Story of 'Bertie' Boulter DFC, One of Bennett's Pathfinders*













*A biography of the heroic Bomber Command pilot who made his mark flying de Havilland Mosquitoes on air raids into Nazi Germany during World War II.*

When Air Vice Marshal Don Bennett formed the Pathfinder squadrons in 1942, the majority of the chosen pilots were highly experienced aircrew. Some, however, were exceptions and found themselves flying with this elite band with no previous combat experience. “Bertie” Boulter was one such pilot.

After being accepted for pilot training with the RAF and learning to fly in Canada, Bertie was posted to No. 11 Radio School at Hooton Park as a staff pilot flying Avro Ansons and the lugubrious Botha. In October 1944, he was posted to No. 128 Pathfinder Squadron based at Wyton and flying the legendary de Havilland Mosquito XX. He was now in the thick of Bomber Command’s destruction of Germany’s industrial centers and communications system.

November saw the first of his nineteen visits to Berlin and the first bale-out. Flying at 7,000 ft, with seriously malfunctioning Merlins, Bertie and his navigator were forced to abandon the aircraft and landed safely close to the front line. Another bale-out occurred because of dense fog near his home base in January 1945. This was on his return from a raid on Berlin made by 36 aircraft, twelve of which failed to return.

Bertie’s logbook records that he flew 48 combat operations during which 128,000 lb of ordnance was dropped on enemy territory. He was still flying a Stearman biplane fifty years later and he still meets regularly with survivors of the Pathfinder squadrons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*R**aquela: A Woman of Israel *













*A National Jewish Book Award–winning biography: A look at the early years of Israel’s statehood, experienced through the life of a pioneering nurse.*

During her extraordinary career, nurse Raquela Prywes was a witness to history. She delivered babies in a Holocaust refugee camp and on the Israeli frontier. She crossed minefields to aid injured soldiers in the 1948 Arab-Israeli War and organized hospitals to save the lives of those fighting the 1967 Six-Day War. Along the way, her own life was a series of triumphs and tragedies mirroring those of the newly formed Jewish state.

_Raquela_ is a moving tribute to a remarkable woman, and an unforgettable chronicle of the birth of Israel through the eyes of those who lived it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*E**xhalation: Stories *













*NATIONAL BESTSELLER • ONE OF THE NEW YORK TIMES BEST BOOKS OF THE YEAR • Nine stunningly original, provocative, and poignant stories—two published for the very first time—all from the mind of the incomparable author of Stories of Your Life and Others*

Tackling some of humanity’s oldest questions along with new quandaries only he could imagine, these stories will change the way you think, feel, and see the world. They are Ted Chiang at his best: profound, sympathetic, revelatory.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*S**now *













*“Some ‘old school’ horror storytelling of the highest degree” from the award-winning author of Bone White(Bloody Disgusting).*

_They come in with the snow. They _are_ the snow . . ._

The blizzard begins pummeling the Midwest on Christmas Eve, leaving hundreds of passengers stranded at Chicago’s O’Hare International Airport. Todd Curry doesn’t need another reason to disappoint his son, so he joins three other people in renting the last four-wheel drive available and they set out into the blinding snow.

Only two hours into the treacherous trip west, Todd swerves to avoid a man in the middle of the highway. The stranger claims his daughter is lost somewhere out in the snow. Though his odd demeanor and ripped clothes make Todd and his group uneasy, they agree to take the man to the nearest town—if the now damaged car can make it.

What awaits them at the next exit, however, is nothing they could have imagined. Around an empty town square, fires burn, cars are abandoned., storefronts are smashed. And there is no one to be seen—for now . . .

But soon the shadows lurking on the edges of their vision will step into the light, and Todd and his fellow travelers will find themselves facing a sharp-scythed evil shaped from the snow, tearing its way into human form—and taking the neighborhood by storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**hings I Learned from Falling: A Memoir *













*The gripping first-person account of one woman's survival in Joshua Tree National Park against the odds.

"A vibrantly physical book"—The Guardian • "Uplifting and brave"—Stylist • "A riveting account of loneliness, anxiety and survival"—Cosmopolitan*

In 2018, writer *Claire Nelson* made international headlines when she fell over 25 feet after wandering off the trail in a deserted corner of Joshua Tree. The fall shattered her pelvis, rendering her completely immobile. There Claire lay for the next four days, surrounded by boulders that muffled her cries for help, but exposed her to the relentless California sun above. Her rescuers had not expected to find her alive.

In *THINGS I LEARNED FROM FALLING* Claire tells not only her story of surviving, but also her story of _falling_. What led this successful thirty-something to a desert trail on the other side of the globe from her home where no one knew she would be that day? At once the unbelievable story of an impossible event, and the human journey of a young woman wrestling with the agitation of past and anxiety of future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*A**mish Cupcake Cozy Mystery Box Set Book 1-3 (Amish Cupcake Cozy Mystery Series Boxset 1) *













*Middle age was never such fun - if you don't count the murders.

Three delightful cozy mysteries in this USA Today Bestseller and Top 7 (paid) Amazon US Store book*.

When her husband of thirty years runs off with a college student named Cherri, Jane Delight returns to Pennsylvania to work in her Amish sister's cupcake store. Having lost everything in the divorce, Jane now finds herself sharing an apartment with two feisty octogenarians and their quirky cat. Mr. Crumbles.
But there is no time to despair. A man is murdered in the cupcake store, and now Jane and her sister, Rebecca, are the prime suspects. Enter brooding detective Damon McCloud, a Scot with a tragic past and a desire for justice.
Can Jane solve the murder, wrangle her new roommates, and stop herself from falling for the detective?
Or will she never get her new life on track?

In this cozy mystery box set:
1. True Confections
2. previous Confections
3. Confection is Good for the Soul


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he West Country Crime Mysteries Books One to Three: Death in the Woods, Death on Dartmoor, and Death on the Coast *













*Three novels in one volume featuring a police detective dealing with the darker side of Devon, England.*

This trio of crime novels starring Dan Hellier includes:

_*Death in the Woods*_
DI Dan Hellier has returned to Exeter under a cloud. But a chance for redemption comes when the body of a talented young singer is found in the woods. When links are revealed to a recording studio boss, a predatory gang, and a school music teacher, Hellier has to untangle a web of lies, and find out who silenced a singer forever.

*Death on Dartmoor*
When an amateur archaeologist makes an unusual find, she calls the local college. But this discovery—two headless, handless bodies in a bog—doesn’t require a professor but the police. DI Dan Hellier isn’t sure how to identify the victims when nobody has reported them missing. And the tension mounts when the death of a young man plunges Hellier into a murky mystery linked to a local family and an animal-rescue operation…

_*Death on the Coast*_
A homeless man has been beaten and thrown into a fire on the beach. To make things worse for DCI Dan Hellier, images of the crime are all over social media—and there’s more to come. To find a bitter, brutal killer before he strikes again, Hellier must identify a secretive cult and a story that goes back decades to the time of the Irish Troubles.

_Death in the Woods _was previously published as_ Death and Deception, _and _Death on Dartmoor _was previously published as_ Death and The Good Son_, both under the name B.A. Steadman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Girl and the Dragon's Island (Emma Griffin™ FBI Mystery Book 14)*













*A lifeless body, brought onto shore by the shifting tides.
A tranquil setting disguising the darkness behind a puzzling death.*

While the nature of the world seems undisturbed.
And billions continue living.
There is one that carries with her the memory of the dead.
She has no choice but to replay the very beginning.
A beginning and ending that leads her back to _Dragon’s Island…_

For FBI Agent Emma Griffin, making the unsettling link among several cases has propelled her forward to finding the elusive truth.
The murder of her ex-boyfriend Greg has haunted her for years and as she spirals closer toward the final answer, she realizes it is more disturbing and painful than she could have ever imagined.
Her investigation brings her deep into what he went through during his disappearance. Forcing her to face questions about moments in her past and her future.
Now, the answers that have plagued her nightmares are finally revealing themselves.
But they just might be ones she never wanted.
Every ending gives birth to a new beginning...

Ring. Ring.
_“I’m back.”_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Secret She Kept (Blake Wilder FBI Mystery Thriller Book 5)*













*Soon, I’ll see you. Soon, we’ll be together again...*

For FBI agent Blake Wilder, the past is inescapable.
And the one lead she had, regarding the mysteries of her past, only led to dead bodies and dead ends.

When Blake is assigned a new case, they find that their victim has been stuffed into a barrel — in pieces.
Their search for the killer propels them onto a grim and twisted path filled with confusion and false leads.
And for the first time in her career, Blake fears that she may not be able to solve this gruesome case.

But as they begin to unravel the knots of this mystery, they soon realize that everything they thought they knew could not be further from the truth. The stakes are becoming increasingly high for Blake as she delves into her past.
Powerful forces are in play and those closest to her may not be who they claim to be.
Her enemies are closing in and Blake doesn’t know who she can trust.

The man in the barrel’s past cost him his life and Blake finds herself wondering if hers will too.
Unknown to Blake, the key to solving the case of her past and the case of the body in the barrel is finding out one truth.
_The truth of the secret she kept..._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*T**he Forgotten Garden: A Novel *













*From the internationally bestselling author of The House at Riverton, an unforgettable new novel that transports the reader from the back alleys of poverty of pre-World War I London to the shores of colonial Australia where so many made a fresh start, and back to the windswept coast of Cornwall, England, past and present*

A tiny girl is abandoned on a ship headed for Australia in 1913. She arrives completely alone with nothing but a small suitcase containing a few clothes and a single book -- a beautiful volume of fairy tales. She is taken in by the dockmaster and his wife and raised as their own. On her twenty-first birthday they tell her the truth, and with her sense of self shattered and with very little to go on, "Nell" sets out on a journey to England to try to trace her story, to fi nd her real identity. Her quest leads her to Blackhurst Manor on the Cornish coast and the secrets of the doomed Mountrachet family. But it is not until her granddaughter, Cassandra, takes up the search after Nell's death that all the pieces of the puzzle are assembled. At Cliff Cottage, on the grounds of Blackhurst Manor, Cassandra discovers the forgotten garden of the book's title and is able to unlock the secrets of the beautiful book of fairy tales.

This is a novel of outer and inner journeys and an homage to the power of storytelling. _The Forgotten Garden_ is filled with unforgettable characters who weave their way through its spellbinding plot to astounding effect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*A **Spot of Folly: Ten and a Quarter New Tales of Murder and Mayhem*













*A spine-tingling anthology by the New York Times–bestselling author and master of “psychological insight . . . and, not infrequently, teeth-chattering terror” (The New York Times).*

These never-before-collected stories by Ruth Rendell—the three-time Edgar Award–winning mistress of dark suspense and one of the most celebrated thriller writers of the twentieth century—are “deliciously riveting, all the more so because Rendell’s extraordinary ability to delve coolly and forensically into the dustiest nooks of the human psyche is amplified, not diminished, by the short story form. . . . Often the reader is taken by the throat” (_The Guardian_).

In “The Thief,” a chance encounter with a stranger triggers the most destructive impulses in a vindictive pathological liar. A family shares an unnamable feeling of dread and a necessary denial to make it through the night in “Trebuchet.” In the title story, a caddish boor can’t help but boast of his infidelities. A historic murder weighs heavy on the unholy reputation of a quaint local landmark in “The Haunting of Shawley Rectory.” And in “Never Sleep in a Bed Facing a Mirror,” Rendell delivers a masterstroke of gasp-inducing brevity.

Here are tales of mystery, madness, terrible crimes, and chilling perdition, all dispatched with a wit so knife-edged and deviousness, so impeccably cool that it’s little wonder Joyce Carol Oates hails Ruth Rendell as “one of the finest practitioners of her craft.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*T**he Stranger's Wife: A totally gripping psychological thriller with a jaw-dropping twist (Detective Dan Riley Book 3) *













*Beth and Cath are leaving their husbands.*

This is a story about two very different women.

One is wealthy and having an affair with a man who gives her the kind of love that her cold, detached husband does not.

One is living hand to mouth, suffering at the hands of a violent partner who would rather see her dead than leave him.

You may think you know these women already and how their lives will unfold.

Beth will live happily ever after with her little girl and her soulmate.

Cath will go back to her abusive husband.

And these two women will never cross paths.

*But you will be wrong.*

On the 3.15pm train from London to Bristol, Beth and Cath are about to meet and discover they share one shocking thing in common.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The Oligarch's Daughter (The Nicholas Linnear Series Book 8 )*













*Nicholas Linnear, hero of New York Times–bestseller The Ninja, returns in an all-new adventure of intrigue, deceit, and death*

Returning to Tokyo after many years, Nicholas Linnear—the ninja—must make a deal with the devil if he is to maintain control of his newly launched shipping concern. The exiled Russian oligarch Vladimir Orkin is the buyer Linnear needs for his liquid natural gas, but his offer is contingent on the ninja’s performance of an unusual service. Well aware of Linnear’s legendary skills in martial arts, Orkin demands that he take deadly revenge on the oligarch’s longtime enemy and avenge his beautiful daughter. As a final persuasion, he dangles information about Linnear’s past—information the ninja has never been able to uncover on his own. The lure is irresistible, but the danger may prove his undoing. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*R**un for Cover: A Novel (Michael Gannon Series Book 2) *













*The next installment in the pulse-pounding Gannon series, featuring murder, intrigue and a deadly new mystery that may just be his last…*

Fresh from a lethal entanglement with some of the deepest and darkest players in the global intelligence services, Michael Gannon heads to the safest place he can think of: deep in the wilds of Utah on the ranch of one of his oldest and closest war buddies.

But when his friend’s brother is found dead in the rocky foothills of Grand Teton, Gannon realizes there are some things more important than keeping your head down. Is his death just one in a string of grisly murders mysteriously occurring around national parks—or a part of something even more sinister?

Flushed from cover, Gannon soon finds himself teamed up with tenacious FBI agent Kit Hagen on the trail of a dangerous mystery and a head-on collision course with a ruthless killer whose skills at war are as deadly as they come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*The DC Job: (A Case Lee Novel Book 8 )*













A missing girl. A deadly conspiracy. A fate worse than death.
Spies, lies, and killers emerge from the shadows.
And Case Lee is unleashed into the heart of darkness.

Contracted to find a diplomat’s missing teenage daughter, his gut says there’s more to the story—a feeling supported when DC assassins paint a target on his back. With an eye over his shoulder, the quest starts among the ancient ruins of Petra. Frustration mounts as an enigmatic Bedouin clan reveals a whisper-thin trail about the girl’s disappearance. Back in DC, Case confronts the diplomat, who discloses a deadly conspiracy. Case packages the conspiracy as shadow games for others to play and focuses on the prime mission. Find the girl. But can he leverage the conspiracy to help his search?

Ruthless players continue targeting Case as a threat to their plans. In hot pursuit, they are determined to silence him—and the truth. Relentless, he follows lead after lead as the clock ticks and odds of rescuing the girl fade. 

Help arrives from the most unexpected of places, and the trail leads to a nightmare some would consider a fate worse than death. Undaunted and alone, he enters the lethal setting. And introduces his enemies to the world according to Case Lee. 

In this globe-trotting adventure—the eighth stand-alone novel from the Bestselling Case Lee series—Author Vince Milam delivers another heart-pounding thriller from the power centers of Washington DC to the ancient ruins of a lost civilization; from the most lawless place in America to the pitiless slave markets of Africa and the lethal deserts of the Sahara.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*B**ecome America: Civic Sermons on Love, Responsibility, and Democracy*













*A New York Times Book Review New and Noteworthy Book
Washington State Book Award Winner
Silver Nautilus Book Award Winner

“This collection of essays exhorts Americans to love the nation they have by becoming the nation they want.”* *—The Washington Post*

What does it mean to be an engaged American in today’s divided political landscape, and how do we restore hope in our country? In a collection of “civic sermons” delivered at gatherings around the nation, popular advocate for active citizenship Eric Liu takes on these thorny questions and provides inspiration and solace in a time of anger, fear, and dismay over the state of the Union.

Here are 19 stirring explorations of current and timeless topics about democracy, liberty, equal justice, and powerful citizenship. This book will energize you to get involved, in ways both large and small, to help rebuild a country that you’re proud to call home. _Become America _will challenge you to rehumanize our politics and rekindle a spirit of love in civic life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $3.

*T**he Brainwashing of My Dad: How the Rise of the Right-Wing Media Changed a Father and Divided Our Nation—And How We Can Fight Back*












*After her beloved dad got addicted to right-wing talk radio and Fox News, Jen Senko feared he would never be the same again...*

Frank Senko had always known how to have a good time. Despite growing up in a poverty-stricken family during the Depression and having to fight his way to middle-class status as an adult, he tended to look on the bright side. But after a job change forced Frank to begin a long car commute every day, his daughter Jen noticed changes in his personality and beliefs. Long hours on the road listening to talk radio commentators like Rush Limbaugh sucked her father into a suspicion-laden worldview dominated by conspiracy theories, fake news, and rants about the "coastal elite" and "libtards" trying to destroy America.

Over the course of a few years, Jen's dad went from a nonpolitical, open-minded Democrat to a radical, angry, and intolerant right-wing devotee who became a stranger to those closest to him. As politics began to take precedence over everything else in her father's life, Jen was mystified. What happened to her dad? Was there anything she could do to help? And, most importantly, would he ever be his lovable self again? Jen began the search for answers, and found them... as well stories from countless other families like her own.

Based on the award-winning documentary, _The Brainwashing of My Dad_ uncovers the alarming right-wing strategy to wield the media as a weapon against our very democracy. Jen's story shows us how Fox News and other ultra-conservative media outlets are reshaping the way millions of Americans view the world, and encourages us to fight back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*The Redemption of Wolf 302: From Renegade to Yellowstone Alpha Male (The Alpha Wolves of Yellowstone Book 3)*













*From the renowned wolf researcher and author of The Rise of Wolf 8 and The Reign of Wolf 21 comes a stunning account of an unconventional alpha male.*

A lover, not a fighter. That was wolf 302. A renegade with an eye for the ladies, 302 was anything but Yellowstone’s perfect alpha male. For starters, he fled from danger. He begged for food from other wolves, ditched females he’d gotten pregnant, and even napped during a heated battle with a rival pack! 

But this is not the story of 302’s failures. This is the story of his dramatic transformation. And legendary wolf writer Rick McIntyre witnessed it all from the sidelines. 

As McIntyre closely observed with his spotting scope, wolf 302 began to mature, and, much to McIntyre’s surprise, became the leader of a new pack in his old age. 

But in a year when game was scarce, could the aging wolf provide for his family? Had he changed enough to live up to the legacies of the great alpha males before him? 

Recounted in McIntyre’s captivating storytelling voice and peppered with fascinating insights into wolf behavior, _The Redemption of Wolf 302 _is a powerful coming-of-age tale that will strike a chord with anyone who has struggled to make a change, big or small.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $2.

*C**all-Sign KLUSO: An American Fighter Pilot in Mr. Reagan’s Air Force*













Eagle pilot Rick “Kluso” Tollini’s life has embodied childhood dreams and the reality of what the American experience could produce. In his memoir, _Call Sign KLUSO_, Rick puts the fraught minutes above the Iraqi desert that made him an ace into the context of a full life; exploring how he came to be flying a F-15C in Desert Storm, and how that day became a pivotal moment in his life.

Rick’s first experience of flying was in a Piper PA-18 over 1960s’ California as a small boy, and his love of flying through his teenage years was fostered by his pilot father, eventually blossoming into a decision to join the Air Force as a pilot in his late twenties. Having trained to fly jets he was assigned to fly the F-15 Eagle with the “Dirty Dozen,” the 12th Tactical Fighter Squadron, at Kadena AB, Japan before returning Stateside to the 58th Tactical Fighter Squadron “The Gorillas.” Throughout training, Reagan’s fighter pilots expected to face the Soviet Union, but Rick’s first combat deployment was Desert Storm. He recounts the planning, the preparation, and the missions, the life of a fighter pilot in a combat zone and the reality of combat. Rick’s aerial victory was one of 16 accumulated by the Gorillas, the most by any squadron during Desert Storm.

Returning from the combat skies of Iraq, Rick continued a successful fulfilling Air Force career until, struggling to make sense of his life, he turned to Buddhism. His practice led him to leave the Air Force, to find a new vocation, and to finally come to terms with shooting down that MiG-25 Foxbat in the desert all those years before. Most importantly, he came to a deeper understanding of the importance of our shared humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Link to *Bargain Book Finds 2022.*


----------

